# Indian Economy-News & Updates



## Flintlock

*For a deeper insight into the quality of life in India, here are the details of the National Family Health Survey (NFHS) from Oct '07*

The definitive ranking of the quality of life across India.
*
BIG STATES
RANK --------------------- SCORE ---------- RANK*
2007 ---------------------- 2007* - 2006 2005 2004 2003
01 PUNJAB --------------- 2.72 ------ 1 ---- 1 ---- 1 ---- 1
02 KERALA --------------- 2.52 ------ 2 ---- 2 ---- 2 ---- 2
03 HIMACHAL PRADESH 2.38 ------ 3 ---- 3 ---- 3 ---- 3
04 TAMIL NADU --------- 2.36 ------ 4 ---- 4 ---- 4 ---- 4
05 GUJARAT ------------- 2.11 ------ 7 ---- 7 ---- 7 ---- 6
06 MAHARASTRA -------- 2.07 ------ 6 ---- 6 ---- 6 ---- 7
07 KARNATAKA ---------- 2.02 ------ 8 ---- 8 ---- 8 ---- 8
08 HARYANA ------------- 1.89 ------ 5 ---- 5 ---- 5 ---- 5
09 UTTARAKHAND ------- 1.84 ------ 9 ---- 9 ---- 9 --- NA
10 ANDHRA PRADESH --- 1.77 ---- 10 ----11 -- 11 --- 10
11 JAMMU & KASHMIR --- 1.66 ---- 11 --- 10 -- 10 --- 9
12 RAJASTHAN ----------- 1.38 ----- 12 --- 12 -- 13 --- 11
13 MADHYA PRADESH --- 1.33 ----- 14 ---14 ---12 --- 13
14 ASSAM ----------------- 1.29 ----- 16 --- 16 -- 15 --- 14
15 WEST BENGAL -------- 1.29 ----- 13 --- 13 -- 14 --- 12
16 CHHATTISGARH ------- 1.17 ----- 15 --- 15 -- 16 --- NA
17 UTTAR PRADESH ------ 0.98 ----- 17 --- 17 -- 17 --- 15
18 ORISSA ----------------- 0.98 ---- 18 --- 18 -- 18 --- 16
19 JHARKHAND ------------ 0.88 ----- 19 --- 19 -- 19 --- NA
20 BIHAR ------------------- 0.60 ----- 20 --- 20 -- 20 --- 17
Big states are those with area of over 35,000 sq km and population of over 5 million
*
SMALL STATES
RANK ----------------------- SCORE ---------- RANK*
2007 ------------------------ 2007* - 2006 2005 2004 2003
01 PUDUCHERRY ---------- 4.02 ----- 1 ---- 3 ---- 1 ---- NA
02 GOA --------------------- 3.57 ----- 2 ---- 1 ---- 4 ----- 1
03 DELHI ------------------- 3.38 ----- 3 ---- 2 ---- 2 ----- 2
04 SIKKIM ------------------ 2.73 ----- 4 ---- 5 ---- 5 ---- NA
05 MIZORAM --------------- 2.51 ----- 5 ---- 4 ---- 3 ---- NA
06 NAGALAND ------------- 2.03 ----- 6 ---- 7 ---- 8 ---- NA
07 ARUNACHAL PRADESH 1.82 ----- 8 ---- 6 ---- 6 ---- NA
08 TRIPURA ---------------- 1.56 ----- 9 ---- 9 ---- 9 ---- NA
09 MANIPUR --------------- 1.50 ----- 7 ---- 7 ---- 8 ---- NA
10 MEGHALAYA ------------ 1.46 ---- 10 --- 10 ---10 --- NA
Small states are those with area of less than 35,000 sq km and population of less than 5 million*

UNION TERRITORIES
RANK -------------------------------- SCORE ---------- RANK*
2007 --------------------------------- 2007* - 2006 2005 2004 2003
1 CHANDIGARH --------------------- 3.90 ----- 1 ---- 1 --- 1 --- NA
2 ANDAMAN & NICOBAR ISLANDS 2.52 ----- 2 ---- 2 --- 3 --- NA
3 LAKSHADWEEP ------------------- 2.43 ----- 5 ---- 4 --- 2 --- NA
4 DAMAN & DIU --------------------- 2.22 ----- 3 ---- 3 --- 4 --- NA
5 DADRA & NAGAR HAVELI -------- 1.99 ----- 4 ---- 5 --- 5 --- NA

* Figures are 2007 scores (out of 10) of states and union territories on their overall performance based on eight parameter: law & order, agriculture, primary education, primary health, infrastructure, consumer market, investment environment, and budget & prosperity.
*
Assam is the FASTEST MOVER*
Fastest mover is the state where the rate of improvement on overall performance between 2003 and 2006 was greater than the rate of improvement between 1991 and 2003


----------



## Flintlock

*India's Best & Worst States

Leaders Lead Laggards Lag*

The fifth State of States report reveals that very little has changed in the rankings across five years. Sure there is some movement but it is largely incremental and at the margins.

PUNJAB OVERALL CHAMPION FOR THE FIFTH YEAR

PUDUCHERRY OVERALL CHAMPION FOR THE THIRD YEAR

ASSAM EMERGES FASTEST MOVER IN OVERALL RANKING

TAMIL NADU, GUJARAT AND MAHARASHTRA MAINTAIN THEIR LEADS

INDIA TODAY 4 - The most widely read newsweekly in South Asia.


----------



## Flintlock

*INVESTMENT ENVIRONMENT
*
VARIABLES: Percentage of state GDP spent on administration, per capita capital expenditure, commercial bank credit, capital formation, number of factories and industrial disputes, sick small scale industries, number of industrial workers per urban population in 15-59 group.
*
BIG STATES**
RANK -------------------- SCORE ---------- RANK**
2007 --------------------- 2007 - 2006 2005 2004 2003*
01 GUJARAT ------------- 2.68 ---- 1 --- 1 ---- 5 ---- 2
02 MAHARASTRA -------- 2.27 ---- 4 --- 7 ---- 6 ---- 5
03 HIMACHAL PRADESH 2.25 ---- 2 --- 4 ---- 4 ---- 4
04 HARYANA ------------- 2.24 ---- 3 --- 5 ---- 3 ---- 1
05 UTTARAKHAND ------- 2.15 ---- 5 --- 8 ---- 2 ---- NA
06 KARNATAKA ---------- 2.12 ---- 7 --- 6 ---- 10 ---- 6
07 TAMIL NADU --------- 2.08 ---- 8 --- 9 ---- 7 ---- 7
08 PUNJAB --------------- 1.88 ---- 6 --- 3 ---- 1 ---- 3
09 CHHATTISGARH ----- 1.60 ---- 9 --- 2 -- 13 --- NA
10 ANDHRA PRADESH -- 1.51 --- 10 ---11 -- 12 --- 8
11 ASSAM ---------------- 1.45 --- 17 -- 19 -- 16 --- 9
12 JHARKHAND ---------- 1.42 --- 13 -- 12 -- 11 --- NA
13 RAJASTHAN ----------- 1.35 --- 12 -- 13 -- 15 --- 11
14 JAMMU & KASHMIR --- 1.35 --- 12 -- 10 -- 9 --- 10
15 MADHYA PRADESH --- 1.32 --- 15 ---15 --- 8 --- 14
16 KERALA ---------------- 1.14 --- 16 --- 16 -- 14 --- 12
17 ORISSA ----------------- 0.85 --- 19 -- 18 -- 19 --- 16
18 UTTAR PRADESH ------ 0.85 --- 14 -- 14 -- 17 --- 13
19 WEST BENGAL -------- 0.80 ---- 18 -- 17 -- 18 --- 15
20 BIHAR ------------------- 0.50 ---- 20 -- 20 -- 20 --- 17
*
SMALL STATES
RANK ---------------------- SCORE ---------- RANK
2007 ----------------------- 2007 - 2006 2005 2004 2003*
01 PUDUCHERRY ----------4.05 ----- 1 ---- 6 --- 6 --- NA
02 GOA ---------------------3.86 ----- 4 ---- 2 --- 3 ---- 1
03 SIKKIM ----------------- 3.83 ----- 2 ---- 1 --- 2 --- NA
04 DELHI ------------------ 3.83 ----- 3 ---- 4 --- 4 ---- 2
05 ARUNACHAL PRADESH 3.00 ----- 5 ---- 5 --- 5 --- NA
06 MIZORAM --------------- 2.17 ----- 7 ---- 3 --- 1 --- NA
07 NAGALAND ------------- 1.47 ----- 9 ---- 7 --- 7 --- NA
08 TRIPURA ---------------- 1.32 ----- 6 ---- 9 --- 9 --- NA
09 MEGHALAYA ----------- 1.18 ---- 10 --- 10 -- 10 --- NA
10 MANIPUR --------------- 0.72 ----- 8 ---- 8 ---- 8 --- NA
*
UNION TERRITORIES
RANK -------------------------------- SCORE ---------- RANK
2007 --------------------------------- 2007 - 2006 2005 2004 2003*
1 DADRA & NAGAR HAVELI -------- 4.42 ---- 1 ---- 2 --- 2 ---- NA
2 CHANDIGARH --------------------- 4.04 ---- 2 ---- 1 --- 1 ---- NA
3 LAKSHADWEEP ------------------- 3.27 ---- 5 ---- 5 --- 3 ---- NA
4 DAMAN & DIU --------------------- 2.06 ---- 3 ---- 3 --- 4 ---- NA
5 ANDAMAN & NICOBAR ISLANDS 0.95 ---- 4 ---- 4 --- 5 ---- NA
*
Tamil Nadu is the FASTEST MOVER*
Fastest mover is the state where the rate of improvement on overall performance between 2003 and 2006 was greater
than the rate of improvement between 1991 and 2003


----------



## Flintlock

*The Triumphant Trio*

Best big state, best small state and the best state for investment. *Punjab, Puducherry and Gujarat* emerge leaders in these categories and set an example before the laggards.

Call it the great Indian paradox. T*he best among all the 30 states and five Union territories, Punjab, is the slowest growing state in the country, only a shade better than Daman and Diu.* If it still ranks on the top it is thanks to the legacy of the past. On the other hand, a fourth ranker among small states till last year, Puducherry has outshone Goa and Delhi to occupy the top slot in that category. Its performance on social sector parameters has been as impressive as in the sunshine sectors like technology and hardware. And on investment front, Gujarat, with a stable environment and resolute leadership has once again emerged the investors' favourite destination with projects worth Rs 75,000 crore committed in 2006-07. The supremacy of these states, despite low scores on many parameters, only shows how long the road is for others who have to travel a million miles before they can rest.

(From India Today)

_________________________________________________________________________________________

*
PUDUCHERRY**
Small State Big Strides*
Despite the propensity for freebies the state has done well, thanks to the rush of big tag investments.

The state seeks status of nation's hardware capital and is wooing investments in IT, biotech and agro-processing.

Rs 61,064 is the per capita income of the people in the state.

* The state tops spending in healthcare in 2006-07.
* It is the only state to provide breakfast, umbrellas and raincoats to school students.

____________________________________________________________________________________
*
GUJARAT
Favourite Destination*
Under Modi, infrastructure and investment have got a fillip and the state has seen all-round development

Today, industry has to face power staggering for not more than 30 days in a year. T&D losses have been cut drastically.

Rs 75,000cr worth investment committed in the state in 2006-2007

* At 99 per cent, the state has the best road connectivity.
* Maximum number of special economic zones (47) are to be set up in Gujarat

_______________________________________________________________________________________


----------



## Flintlock

*AGRICULTURE
*
VARIABLES: Percentage of cropped area under cash crops, gross state domestic product/rural population, electricity consumption for agriculture/rural population, foodgrain yield, loans extended to agriculture/households cultivating land, net irrigated area/net sown area.
*
BIG STATES
RANK --------------------- SCORE ---------- RANK
2007 ---------------------- 2007 - 2006 2005 2004 2003*
01 PUNJAB --------------- 5.62 ----- 1 ---- 1 ---- 1 ---- 1
02 TAMIL NADU --------- 3.00 ----- 3 ---- 3 ---- 3 ---- 3
03 ANDHRA PRADESH -- 2.06 ---- 5 ---- 4 ---- 4 ---- 4
04 HARYANA ------------- 1.94 ----- 2 ---- 2 ---- 2 ---- 2
05 GUJARAT -------------- 1.90 ----- 4 ---- 5 ---- 5 ---- 5
06 KARNATAKA ---------- 1.89 ----- 6 ---- 6 ---- 7 ---- 6
07 MAHARASTRA -------- 1.44 ---- 10 --- 11 -- 13 ---- 9
08 UTTAR PRADESH ----- 1.38 ----- 8 ---- 7 --- 6 ---- 7
09 WEST BENGAL -------- 1.25 ----- 7 ---- 8 --- 8 ---- 8
10 UTTARAKHAND ------- 1.17 ---- 12 --- 14 -- 14 --- NA
11 MADHYA PRADESH --- 1.11 ---- 11 ---13 --- 9 --- 11
12 RAJASTHAN ----------- 1.02 ----- 9 ---- 9 --- 10 --- 10
13 KERALA --------------- 0.91 ----- 13 --- 10 --- 12 -- 13
14 BIHAR ------------------ 0.82 ---- 14 --- 12 -- 11 --- 14
15 HIMACHAL PRADESH 0.78 ----- 16 --- 16 --- 16 -- 15
16 JAMMU & KASHMIR --- 0.71 --- 15 --- 15 --- 15 --- 12
17 ORISSA ----------------- 0.52 --- 17 --- 17 -- 17 --- 16
18 CHHATTISGARH ------- 0.42 ---- 18 --- 20 -- 19 --- NA
19 JHARKHAND ------------ 0.24 ---- 19 --- 18 -- 20 --- NA
20 ASSAM ----------------- 1.29 ----- 20 --- 19 -- 18 --- 17
*
SMALL STATES
RANK ----------------------- SCORE ---------- RANK
2007 ------------------------ 2007 - 2006 2005 2004 2003*
01 PUDUCHERRY ---------- 5.46 ---- 1 --- 1 ---- 1 ---- NA
02 DELHI ------------------- 1.91 ---- 2 --- 2 ---- 2 ----- 2
03 GOA --------------------- 1.85 ---- 3 --- 3 ---- 3 ----- 1
04 MEGHALAYA ------------ 0.66 --- 5 --- 5 ---- 7 ---- NA
05 MANIPUR --------------- 0.56 ---- 7 --- 6 ---- 4 ---- NA
06 ARUNACHAL PRADESH 0.50 ---- 8 --- 7 --- 10 ---- NA
07 TRIPURA ---------------- 0.47 ---- 4 --- 4 ---- 5 ---- NA
08 MIZORAM --------------- 0.46 ---- 6 --- 8 ---- 6 ---- NA
09 SIKKIM ------------------ 0.32 --- 10 --- 9 ---- 9 ---- NA
10 NAGALAND ------------- 0.27 ---- 9 --- 10 ---- 8 ---- NA*

UNION TERRITORIES
RANK -------------------------------- SCORE ---------- RANK
2007 --------------------------------- 2007 - 2006 2005 2004 2003*
1 ANDAMAN & NICOBAR ISLANDS 1.42 ---- 1 ---- 1 --- 1 --- NA
2 LAKSHADWEEP ------------------- 1.10 ---- 3 ---- 4 --- 4 --- NA
3 CHANDIGARH --------------------- 0.93 ---- 2 ---- 2 --- 2 --- NA
4 DAMAN & DIU --------------------- 0.80 ---- 5 ---- 3 --- 3 --- NA
5 DADRA & NAGAR HAVELI -------- 0.52 ---- 4 ---- 5 --- 5 --- NA
*
Madhya Pradesh is the FASTEST MOVER*
Fastest mover is the state where the rate of improvement on overall performance between 2003 and 2006 was greater than the rate of improvement between 1991 and 2003


----------



## Flintlock

*Literacy Rates:*
*
Rank State Literacy Rate (&#37*
1 Mizoram 91.1
2 Kerala 89.9
3 Goa 83.3
4 Himachal Pradesh 81.3
5 Tripura 80.2
6 Maharashtra 77.6
7 Sikkim 76.6
8 Manipur 76.5
9 Assam 76.3
10 Uttaranchal 75.7
11 Tamil Nadu 74.2
12 Punjab 74
13 Nagaland 72.5
14 Gujarat 72.1
14 Meghalaya 72.1
16 West Bengal 71.6
17 Haryana 71.4
18 Karnataka 69.3
19 Orissa 68.8*
20 Whole INDIA 67.6*
21 Jammu and Kashmir 66.7
22 Andhra Pradesh 63.7
23 Chattisgarh 63.6
24 Arunachal Pradesh 62.8
25 Uttar Pradesh 61.6
26 Madhya Pradesh 60.9
27 Jharkhand 58.6
28 Rajasthan 57.4
29 Bihar 54.1


----------



## Flintlock

*Rank State Television ownership (&#37*
1 Punjab 78.5
2 Goa 77.5
3 Himachal Pradesh 72.6
4 Kerala 67.7
5 Haryana 63.4
6 Jammu and Kashmir 62.9
7 Uttaranchal 61
8 Maharashtra 58.8
9 Sikkim 55.8
10 Karnataka 53.6
11 Tamil Nadu 53.1
12 Gujarat 53
13 Andhra Pradesh 50.3
14 Mizoram 48.3
15 Manipur 47.8
16 Tripura 46.7*
17 Whole INDIA 44.2*
18 Meghalaya 41.4
19 Arunachal Pradesh 41.3
20 Nagaland 37.9
21 Rajasthan 37
22 West Bengal 35.6
23 Madhya Pradesh 35
24 Assam 34.3
25 Uttar Pradesh 34
26 Chattisgarh 33.4
27 Orissa 28.9
28 Jharkhand 28.1
29 Bihar 18.2


----------



## Flintlock

*Households having Electricity*

*Rank State Electricity (&#37*
1 Himachal Pradesh 98.4
2 Goa 96.4
3 Punjab 96.3
4 Jammu and Kashmir 93.2
5 Mizoram 92.3
6 Sikkim 92.1
7 Haryana 91.5
8 Kerala 91
9 Karnataka 89.3
9 Gujarat 89.3
11 Tamil Nadu 88.6
12 Andhra Pradesh 88.4
13 Manipur 87
14 Maharashtra 83.5
14 Nagaland 82.9
16 Uttaranchal 80
17 Arunachal Pradesh 76.9
18 Madhya Pradesh 71.4
18 Chattisgarh 71.4
20 Meghalaya 70.4
21 Tripura 68.8*
22 Whole INDIA 67.9*
23 Rajasthan 66.1
23 West Bengal 52.5
25 Orissa 45.4
26 Uttar Pradesh 42.8
27 Jharkhand 40.2
28 Assam 38.1
29 Bihar 27.7


----------



## Flintlock

*
This is a list of the States of India ranked in order of percentage of children between 12-23 months of age who received all recommended vaccines*

*Rank State Vaccination Coverage (&#37*
1 Tamil Nadu 81
2 Goa 79
3 Kerala 75
4 Himachal Pradesh 74
5 Sikkim 70
6 Jammu and Kashmir 67
7 Haryana 65
8 West Bengal 64
9 Punjab 60
9 Uttaranchal 60
11 Maharashtra 59
12 Karnataka 55
13 Orissa 52
14 Tripura 50
14 Chattisgarh 49
16 Manipur 47
17 Andhra Pradesh 46
17 Mizoram 46
19 Gujarat 45*
20 Whole INDIA 44*
21 Madhya Pradesh 40
22 Jharkhand 35
23 Bihar 33
23 Meghalaya 33
25 Assam 32
26 Arunachal Pradesh 28
27 Rajasthan 27
28 Uttar Pradesh 23
29 Nagaland 21


----------



## Flintlock

Gujarat will probably emerge as the most prosperous state in the next 8-10 years.

Punjab is still sitting on its laurels from the Green Revolution. It needs to industrialize in order to keep its ranking.

Mizoram is India's "Coolest" state...best literacy and most laidback people.

Kerala is the ideal welfare state....very high equality and literacy....rivals scandinavian countries on that count.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Contrarian

Stealth Assassin said:


> Gujarat will probably emerge as the most prosperous state in the next 8-10 years.
> 
> Punjab is still sitting on its laurels from the Green Revolution. It needs to industrialize in order to keep its ranking.
> 
> Mizoram is India's "Coolest" state...best literacy and most laidback people.
> 
> Kerala is the ideal welfare state....very high equality and literacy....rivals scandinavian countries on that count.



True, Gujarat is simply scorching away competition, Modi on that front is working wonders for Gujarat..!

But from an infrastructural POV, there is no matching Delhi. Simply the sheer amount of money going in Delhi on road infrastructure projects(roads, highways, urban transportation projects,) is unrivalled in the entire country. All credit to Commonwealth Games 2010.

And no official ranking, but Bangalore, considering its supposed to be an IT hub and all that, the star of the south, it has PATHETIC infrastructure, PATHETIC roads, PATHETIC mass trasit systems(actually that was in jest, it has no such thing whatsoever). I was mighty dissapointed in my visit to Bangalore, bloody single lanes over the entire city...


----------



## Flintlock

Mumbai is beginning to lose business because the port infrastructure in Gujarat is far better than Mumbai, which is more or less a colonial relic.
Gujarati highways rival the Chinese ones and they produce surplus electricity...


----------



## Contrarian

Stealth Assassin said:


> *Mumbai is beginning to lose business because the port infrastructure in Gujarat is far better than Mumbai, which is more or less a colonial relic.*
> Gujarati highways rival the Chinese ones and they produce surplus electricity...



Mumbai is fading. If it doesnt do anything fast, all that will remain in Mumbai is Bollywood and the Sensex. They have to put war like efforts in their infrastructure otherwise it will be history. With politicians like Raj Thackeray being regressive than progressive, i feel Mumbai is doomed.

In Delhi OTOH, Shiela Dikshit is going to be elected the third time in a row because and ONLY because of the development she has brought in the city. From the Delhi Metro, a pilot project to the High Capacity Bus System(BRT), Highways and Superways(a 16 lane highway throughout,comming up b/w Dwarka and Gurgaon connecting DIAL). Currently the highways only become 16 laned at the toll point, this will be around 24 laned at the toll point and 16 laned otherwise-the highest in the country.

Apart from that the Delhi Gurgaon expressway, 8 laned throughout and 16 laned at the toll point, has been opened recently, the total length of the highway is 27.something km's.

Delhi Metro is going to cover literally ALL of Delhi and NCR region by 2010.

Infact by 2010, Delhi will have the highest number of flyovers and underpasses combined in Asia barring Tokyo.

Delhi is an electrcity deficit state though.


----------



## Flintlock

malaymishra123 said:


> Mumbai is fading. If it doesnt do anything fast, all that will remain in Mumbai is Bollywood and the Sensex. They have to put war like efforts in their infrastructure otherwise it will be history. With politicians like Raj Thackeray being regressive than progressive, i feel Mumbai is doomed.
> 
> In Delhi OTOH, Shiela Dikshit is going to be elected the third time in a row because and ONLY because of the development she has brought in the city. From the Delhi Metro, a pilot project to the High Capacity Bus System(BRT), Highways and Superways(a 16 lane highway throughout,comming up b/w Dwarka and Gurgaon connecting DIAL). Currently the highways only become 16 laned at the toll point, this will be around 24 laned at the toll point and 16 laned otherwise-the highest in the country.
> 
> Apart from that the Delhi Gurgaon expressway, 8 laned throughout and 16 laned at the toll point, has been opened recently, the total length of the highway is 27.something km's.
> 
> Delhi Metro is going to cover literally ALL of Delhi and NCR region by 2010.
> 
> Infact by 2010, Delhi will have the highest number of flyovers and underpasses combined in Asia barring Tokyo.
> 
> Delhi is an electrcity deficit state though.



Mumbai isn't "doomed" or anything, just that it needs to do some urgent catching up. 

Its infrastructure is still among the best in the country and improving.

Navi Mumbai is coming up in a big way, and its got several high-profile projects lined up.

Maharashtra needs someone like Chandrababu Naidu in order to give it a fillip.


----------



## Contrarian

Chandrababu Naidu completely forgot the agricultural sector. He got crazy with IT and infrastructure. Maharashtra apart from some cities is a major agricultural region, dont forget that. Unless we rachet up our per hectare yield, we would be sorry in the future. Agricultural growth is just managing around 2-3&#37;, which is pitiable compared to our industrial growth of 11-12%.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Neo

Very informative thread, thanks for sharing the info 
Impressive performance by several states, I envy them!


----------



## Malang

malaymishra123 said:


> In Delhi OTOH, Shiela Dikshit is going to be elected the third time in a row because and ONLY because of the development she has brought in the city.



Apparently not.. they have done some major screw ups too...



> From the Delhi Metro, a pilot project to the High Capacity Bus System(BRT), Highways and Superways(a 16 lane highway throughout,comming up b/w Dwarka and Gurgaon connecting DIAL).



I am not sure of which superway you are talking of?? one just got operational recently..



> Currently the highways only become 16 laned at the toll point, this will be around 24 laned at the toll point and 16 laned otherwise-the highest in the country.



the highway not only is huge but has elevated tracks so that Gurgaon traffic doesn't stop the flow en route to Jaipur..

Delhi and Noida are already linked with an Expressway.
Delhi and Gurgaon is now also linked with an expressway.



> Apart from that the Delhi Gurgaon expressway, 8 laned throughout and 16 laned at the toll point, has been opened recently, the total length of the highway is 27.something km's.



You can buy sensors so that you don't have to wait to pay your toll.. and Central Delhi(Dhaula Kuan cloverfield flyover) is linked to Jaipur, Rajashtan some 300kms away by means of extended flyovers and expressways so no need to literally stop anywhere from Central Delhi to Jaipur, Rajasthan (via Gurgaon, Haryana). 



> Delhi Metro is going to cover literally ALL of Delhi and NCR region by 2010.



by 2010 the 2nd phase of Metro will be operational which will link Delhi to Gurgaon, Haryana and Noida, Uttar Pradesh..

by 2020 it will be larger than London Tube..
Metro is already operational over significant area of Delhi.. but even till 2020 will IMO not cover all of NCR, NCR is 25times the size of Delhi... (~Delhi is 1400sq km NCR is 35000 sq km almost as big as Punjab or Haryana) but eventually NCR will be covered perhaps beyond 2020... 



> Infact by 2010, Delhi will have the highest number of flyovers and underpasses combined in Asia barring Tokyo.



the good thing is many of these flyovers & underpasses are already operational... but more are required.. Delhi has more cars than Bangalore, Calcutta, Madras, Bombay put together and has a lesser population than Bombay or Calcutta.



> Delhi is an electrcity deficit state though.



Delhi's electricity woes are far from over but situation has improved , Water scarcity is also an issue in some parts...

The massive real estate in Noida, Faridabad and Gurgaon is impressive.. they have more construction happening than Dubai IMO... 
Massive towers and also the world's biggest building is being built in Noida.. 
Dozens of Golf Courses are already opertional.. 
Delhi's Airports, Railway Stations are all being renovated...

next time when I am going to Gurgaon I will post take some pics...


View attachment 388e1ab4a7c8de87bd6dad30cd4df198.jpg


----------



## Malang

Stealth Assassin said:


> Mumbai isn't "doomed" or anything, just that it needs to do some urgent catching up.
> 
> Its infrastructure is still among the best in the country and improving.
> 
> Navi Mumbai is coming up in a big way, and its got several high-profile projects lined up.
> 
> Maharashtra needs someone like Chandrababu Naidu in order to give it a fillip.



Delhi's infra by far is the best in India compared to other metropolises..


----------



## Malang

saint2412 said:


> Delhi is Indias capital and it must be better then the other cities in every aspect.



such was not always the case... ever since Delhi got its own govt. it just raced ahead of others... and as compared to metropolises it is the best but as compared to cities it is not ..


----------



## Flintlock

Malang said:


> such was not always the case... ever since Delhi got its own govt. it just raced ahead of others... and as compared to metropolises it is the best but as compared to cities it is not ..



Delhi is only getting so much attention because of the Commonwealth Games.

Frankly, in spite of all the effort, I am not too optimistic about how the thing is coming along. Most of the big construction is nowhere near completion.

Once the commonwealth games are over, things will cool down.


----------



## Malang

Stealth Assassin said:


> Delhi is only getting so much attention because of the Commonwealth Games.
> 
> Frankly, in spite of all the effort, I am not too optimistic about how the thing is coming along. Most of the big construction is nowhere near completion.
> 
> Once the commonwealth games are over, things will cool down.



Delhi is the only city capable of hosting Games in India... and CW is a catalyst

Govt as usual will fail to deliver and CWG will be a damp squib... 

The big construction is happening because of private sector involvement and I don't think see things cooling down.. One of the world's largest metros, BRT, Expressways, flyovers, wide roads, High rises, Industries, AC buses etc. 

It is a sight to behold..


----------



## Flintlock

*Rank State Tax Revenues (Figures in Million Rupees)*
*&#8212; India 2,111,383 *

1 Maharashtra 332,476 
2 Tamil Nadu 208,836 
3 Uttar Pradesh 195,921 
4 Andhra Pradesh 195,430 
5 Karnataka 174,458 
6 West Bengal 144,324 
7 Gujarat 138,964 
8 Kerala 111,248 
9 Rajasthan 95,241 
10 Madhya Pradesh 90,341 
11 Haryana 84,582 
12 Punjab 81,669 
13 Bihar 50,181 
14 Orissa 43,582 
15 Chattisgarh 34,458 
16 Assam 31,254 
17 Jharkhand 29,941 
18 Jammu and Kashmir 16,719 
19 Uttarakhand 14,965 
20 Himachal Pradesh 13,880 
21 Goa 10,496 
22 Tripura 3,928 
23 Meghalaya 2,433 
24 Nagaland 1,580 
25 Manipur 1,513 
26 Sikkim 1,197 
27 Arunachal Pradesh 1,060 
28 Mizoram 706

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Flintlock

Malang said:


> Delhi is the only city capable of hosting Games in India... and CW is a catalyst
> 
> Govt as usual will fail to deliver and CWG will be a damp squib...
> 
> The big construction is happening because of private sector involvement and I don't think see things cooling down.. One of the world's largest metros, BRT, Expressways, flyovers, wide roads, High rises, Industries, AC buses etc.
> 
> It is a sight to behold..



I think Mumbai is definitely capable of hosting the CWG, infact I think would have been better to have it in Mumbai. Its India's commercial and cultural capital.

By "big construction" I don't mean the highways and metro, I mean the CWG venues and staduims etc.

Oh and dun worry...Delhi ain't getting any highrises yet....the FSI is still quite low. For real highrise construction you need to go to mumbai. There are atleast 4-5 80+ story buildings under construction.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Energon

Stealth Assassin said:


> Gujarat will probably emerge as the most prosperous state in the next 8-10 years.
> 
> Punjab is still sitting on its laurels from the Green Revolution. It needs to industrialize in order to keep its ranking.
> 
> Mizoram is India's "Coolest" state...best literacy and most laidback people.
> 
> Kerala is the ideal welfare state....very high equality and literacy....rivals scandinavian countries on that count.


Gujarat has the advantage of an extremely powerful NRI lobby particularly in the USA and the UK. Having said that, IMO this state is still extremely backward when it comes to social evolution and maturity. Religiomania runs very high among the constituents and the elected government officials alike, their only saving grace is the extreme adherence to capitalistic business principles. Personally, I don't think I'll ever get over the sectarian shortcomings no matter how much this part of the country develops materialistically.

Punjab of course is still reaping the benefits of the green revolution, however credit must be handed to the administrators for instituting good policies as well.

Kerala may have a higher literacy rate compared to the rest of south asia, however I'm not really sure about the accuracy of its "equality" measures given that its primary driving source is communism and not social beneficence on account of maturity. For now however, they are better off in this regards to most other Indian states. Many of the state's economic aspects are however still extremely suspect as far as I'm concerned. There is very little industrialism here (as opposed to the Scandinavian nations) and most of the income is generated by an emigrated workforce thereby alleviating the state's own welfare system.



Stealth Assasin said:


> Mumbai is beginning to lose business because the port infrastructure in Gujarat is far better than Mumbai, which is more or less a colonial relic.
> Gujarati highways rival the Chinese ones and they produce surplus electricity...


 There is no doubt that Mumbai is besieged with a lot of problems. Pathological iconic "politicians" and/or self proclaimed social leaders like Bal Thackeray and his ilk are doing immeasurable damage to the city. However to play devil's advocate, the other even bigger problem is unfettered immigration of low skilled labor who are an impediment to any potential progress. Lastly, Mumbai being an island with its gargantuan undocumented population has physical limitations as well. Essentially no expansion or renovation can be done if every open/unused piece of land has been encroached upon by slums inhabited by impoverished migrants. Gujarat from what I understand doesn't have these problems, or at least not to Mumbai's extent. There is no way this city can be realistically rehabilitated unless the homeless noncontributing migrant masses are made to vacate the island; however this is unlikely to happen given the serious humanitarian implications attached to any such programs. India can't do with Mumbai what the Chinese did with Beijing; so there's no point in seriously entertaining any such ideas. 
What I see happening to Mumbai is that over the next 20-25 years, people will lose their patience with the city's status as a commercial capital. With improving road, rail and air links (especially those between the port areas and main-land Maharashtra) numerous industrial satellite centers like Thane and Pimpri-Chinchwad will develop resulting in a large scale industrial and commercial exodus subsequently triggering mass reverse migration. Eventually the island-city will become a residential hub.


----------



## Energon

Stealth Assassin said:


> I think Mumbai is definitely capable of hosting the CWG, infact I think would have been better to have it in Mumbai. Its India's commercial and cultural capital.
> 
> By "big construction" I don't mean the highways and metro, I mean the CWG venues and staduims etc.
> 
> Oh and dun worry...Delhi ain't getting any highrises yet....the FSI is still quite low. For real highrise construction you need to go to mumbai. There are atleast 4-5 80+ story buildings under construction.



Impossible mate. There is no way a large event like the CWG can be held in Mumbai without wreaking havoc on the city's daily operations... which would make the entire venture financially inviable. 

India needs to come up with a *unique *urban development plan fast. What they're doing right now is pathetic and neither the Western nor the Chinese models can really be copied on account of various issues.


----------



## ashfaque

Both Mumbai and Delhi are world's one the most dirtiest city. Delhi is running behind all plans for CW games, it would be interesting to see will happen to CW games.

Mumbai, please dont tell, I am from there only, its not financial capital, actually its hell capital. "Live humans in Hell"


----------



## Contrarian

Malang said:


> Apparently not.. they have done some major screw ups too...


The one BRT is going under trials, you cant call it a screw up. I think it will work. And as regards for the demolition of illegal colonies, i completely agree.



> I am not sure of which superway you are talking of?? one just got operational recently..


Yeah, thats the one. The Delhi Gurgaon Highway. But i was talking about the new plan to connect DIAL to Gurgaon through Dwarka, an alternate to the new highway. And its going to be the biggest in the country, lane wise.



> the highway not only is huge but has elevated tracks so that Gurgaon traffic doesn't stop the flow en route to Jaipur..


Yep. *And the toll point on that express way is the biggest in Asia*. The new one they plan to build, the one i mentioned above will take that title from this one.

EDIT: *THe current Delhi Ggn toll plaza is 32 laned*, i mentioned a lower amount in my previous post.



> You can buy sensors so that you don't have to wait to pay your toll.. and Central Delhi(Dhaula Kuan cloverfield flyover) is linked to Jaipur, Rajashtan some 300kms away by means of extended flyovers and expressways so no need to literally stop anywhere from Central Delhi to Jaipur, Rajasthan (via Gurgaon, Haryana).


I need to get that pass soon, my cabby feels we dont need it!
Oh and FYI there are plans to make a universal toll pass for India. As in, you buy one of those sensors from any expressway or flyover and it can be used over any expressway in India, simply the amount will be deducted from the pass stuck on your car when you pass the sensor.



> by 2010 the 2nd phase of Metro will be operational which will link Delhi to Gurgaon, Haryana and Noida, Uttar Pradesh..
> 
> by 2020 it will be larger than London Tube..
> Metro is already operational over significant area of Delhi.. but even till 2020 will IMO not cover all of NCR, NCR is 25times the size of Delhi... (~Delhi is 1400sq km NCR is 35000 sq km almost as big as Punjab or Haryana) but eventually NCR will be covered perhaps beyond 2020...


I meant the major cities. For example, what is the need for Metro to extend to Rohtak? or Modi Nagar? Both come in NCR. The major cities will be covered by 2010, by the time of commonwealth games.



> the good thing is many of these flyovers & underpasses are already operational... but more are required.. Delhi has more cars than Bangalore, Calcutta, Madras, Bombay put together and has a lesser population than Bombay or Calcutta.
> 
> Delhi's electricity woes are far from over but situation has improved , Water scarcity is also an issue in some parts...
> 
> The massive real estate in Noida, Faridabad and Gurgaon is impressive.. they have more construction happening than Dubai IMO...
> Massive towers and also the world's biggest building is being built in Noida..
> Dozens of Golf Courses are already opertional..



Delhi's Airports, Railway Stations are all being renovated...[/QUOTE]
The Railway station will become like the Airport, and the airport i think is being expanded to be around 10kms in size(or so i heard, havent bothered to check it out!)


----------



## Contrarian

saint2412 said:


> Delhi is Indias capital and it must be better then the other cities in every aspect.



That was my point. In Delhi since the last 3 elections, the ONLY slogan or campaigning has been over development. That is which party developed Delhi more. And that is the SOLE reason for Shiela Dikshit winning three times in a row, she has really speeded up x10 any infrastructural development work in Delhi. Parties dont fight over anything other than trader rights, roads, highways, electricity and water. 
*
OTOH in Mumbai you have people like Raj Thackeray, who want 'atleast 50&#37; of the jobs created by MIAL to go to the local people'. With regressive leaders like these, Mumbai will become another Kolkota. An industrial and entertainment powerhouse of the 'yesteryears'.*

And speaking on that, CPIM has been going ahead full steam over any kind of mega industrial project they can convince any company to set up in West Bengal. Offering ALL kinds of subsidies, etc! It seems the commies only know and use communism outside their own state!


----------



## Contrarian

Stealth Assassin said:


> I think Mumbai is definitely capable of hosting the CWG, infact I think would have been better to have it in Mumbai.


Please tell me your joking SA. I'v been to Mumbai, the flyovers there are not half the size of the ones in Delhi, in length AND width!

The roads are clogged, once it rains, the entire city goes to the dumps, taffic jams are more common to see than smooth flowing traffic.



> By "big construction" I don't mean the highways and metro, I mean the CWG venues and staduims etc.


Yeah, and you need to see the stadiums being completely renovated and expanded for the CWG. All the stadiums, the venues, etc, etc.

There is a REASON, why Vijaya Mallaya and IOA wants to host F1 in Delhi and not in Mumbai.



> Oh and dun worry...Delhi ain't getting any highrises yet....the FSI is still quite low. For real highrise construction you need to go to mumbai. There are atleast 4-5 80+ story buildings under construction.


You need to come and see Gurgaon mate. There's no company in India that hasnt got offices there. And no major company in India that hasnt got its own building there. NOt to mention, you have not read the expansion plans of Gurgaon, its breath taking!

Im telling you mate, the rest of the country is following in Delhi's footsteps and not the other way around. Gujarat and W.Bengal have different development models focusing on heavy engineering and heavy industries, something Delhi cannot do. Different ways, but all of them barring the BIMARU states are going good.

Even Uttar Pradesh has MASSIVE development plans under Mayawati, a new international airport rivaling Delhi International Airport Ltd(after the renovation/expansion) in G.Noida(this is only 70kms from Delhi). A highway running parallel to the Ganges, among many many other things. Hope Mulayam doesnt derail things.


----------



## Flintlock

malaymishra123 said:


> Please tell me your joking SA. I'v been to Mumbai, the flyovers there are not half the size of the ones in Delhi, in length AND width!



What did Delhi have before the CWG announcement? Nothing much. All the recent work was done in anticipation of CWG. 

Apart from the Metro, there was little to distinguish the two cities. Infact Mumbai was cleaner until very recently.


> You need to come and see Gurgaon mate. There's no company in India that hasnt got offices there. And no major company in India that hasnt got its own building there. NOt to mention, you have not read the expansion plans of Gurgaon, its breath taking!



Bah..Gurgaon has a large population, but it doesn't have any highrises worth the name. It doesn't even have decent roads yet.



> Even Uttar Pradesh has MASSIVE development plans under Mayawati, a new international airport rivaling Delhi International Airport Ltd(after the renovation/expansion) in G.Noida(this is only 70kms from Delhi). A highway running parallel to the Ganges, among many many other things. Hope Mulayam doesnt derail things.



Yeah rite...Mayawati....Pinch me. 

All the work at Noida is done in spite of Mayawati, not because of her.


----------



## Flintlock

malaymishra123 said:


> That was my point. In Delhi since the last 3 elections, the ONLY slogan or campaigning has been over development. That is which party developed Delhi more. And that is the SOLE reason for Shiela Dikshit winning three times in a row, she has really speeded up x10 any infrastructural development work in Delhi. Parties dont fight over anything other than trader rights, roads, highways, electricity and water.
> *
> OTOH in Mumbai you have people like Raj Thackeray, who want 'atleast 50% of the jobs created by MIAL to go to the local people'. With regressive leaders like these, Mumbai will become another Kolkota. An industrial and entertainment powerhouse of the 'yesteryears'.*
> 
> And speaking on that, CPIM has been going ahead full steam over any kind of mega industrial project they can convince any company to set up in West Bengal. Offering ALL kinds of subsidies, etc! It seems the commies only know and use communism outside their own state!



Dude....incase you didn't notice...Raj Thackeray doesn't hold a public office.

If anything, you have to blame the congress for Mumbai's lack of development.

Sheesh...if Raj Thackeray began to affect Mumbai's devt. imagine what Laloo would do to Delhi.


----------



## Malang

Stealth Assassin said:


> Dude....incase you didn't notice...Raj Thackeray doesn't hold a public office.
> 
> If anything, you have to blame the congress for Mumbai's lack of development.
> 
> Sheesh...if Raj Thackeray began to affect Mumbai's devt. imagine what Laloo would do to Delhi.



Laloo Prasad Yadav's role is often underestimated.. He turned around Indian Railways.. He was the one responsible for finishing untouchability and massive caste based discrimination in Bihar in the early 90's... His hands were tied in Bihar because of obvious reasons...


----------



## Malang

Stealth Assassin said:


> What did Delhi have before the CWG announcement? Nothing much. All the recent work was done in anticipation of CWG.



before CWG.. expressways connecting Delhi and Noida.. Metro.. etc.

CWG's bid was submitted because of ongoing projects.. 



> Apart from the Metro, there was little to distinguish the two cities. Infact Mumbai was cleaner until very recently.



Cleaner?? 



> Bah..Gurgaon has a large population, but it doesn't have any highrises worth the name. It doesn't even have decent roads yet.



hmmm... Gurgaon is practically Dubai's Sheikh Zayed Road... 30stories+ building are the norm ... Gurgaon's roads are better than Delhi's ... 

Gurgaon, Noida, Greater Noida, Gautam Buddha Nagar, Sohna, Manesar, Bawana, Bahadurgarh, Faridabad, Sahibabad and hundreds of other places I donot know of all are basically Delhi only...



> Yeah rite...Mayawati....Pinch me.
> All the work at Noida is done in spite of Mayawati, not because of her.



umm.. SA Noida was Maya's creation and Mulayam Singh Yadav did nothing for it..
and since Mayawati came to power the prices have jumped ten fold... Noida has almost as many high rises as Gurgaon... and is better developed...


----------



## Malang

malaymishra123 said:


> The one BRT is going under trials, you cant call it a screw up. I think it will work. And as regards for the demolition of illegal colonies, i completely agree.



MM, in a 4 lane road you give 2 lanes to Bus... it won't work...
Travel time in Delhi has tripled since BRT came out... and recently Delhi's Chief Secy had commented that its a massive failure....

BRT Corridor basically means 2 lanes exclusivly dedicated to Buses.. and how many people with Cars travel in Buses or will travel in Buses??
Delhi is different I know of people who take loans against their houses to buy swanky cars... 



> Yeah, thats the one. The Delhi Gurgaon Highway. But i was talking about the new plan to connect DIAL to Gurgaon through Dwarka, an alternate to the new highway. And its going to be the biggest in the country, lane wise.



I haven't heard about it.... Dwaraka and Gurgaon are max 5 kms away.. and Dwaraka is underpopulated...



> Yep. *And the toll point on that express way is the biggest in Asia*. The new one they plan to build, the one i mentioned above will take that title from this one.
> 
> EDIT: *THe current Delhi Ggn toll plaza is 32 laned*, i mentioned a lower amount in my previous post.



Never counted... but They have 8-10 lanes of tag tolls where you basically install a prepaid sensor tag and pass through...




> I need to get that pass soon, my cabby feels we dont need it!
> Oh and FYI there are plans to make a universal toll pass for India. As in, you buy one of those sensors from any expressway or flyover and it can be used over any expressway in India, simply the amount will be deducted from the pass stuck on your car when you pass the sensor.



that pass is great.. the tag lanes are usually empty ... the pass I have costs 500 bucks and is valid for a year.. there is monthly one too...
if you don't mind me asking where do you work and live??
I might be shifting to Palam Vihar after summers... 



> I meant the major cities. For example, what is the need for Metro to extend to Rohtak? or Modi Nagar? Both come in NCR. The major cities will be covered by 2010, by the time of commonwealth games.



There is talk of connecting Sonepat maybe.. depends on the Haryana govt...



> The Railway station will become like the Airport, and the airport i think is being expanded to be around 10kms in size(or so i heard, havent bothered to check it out!)



Last time I went to the ND railway it was being renovated at a breakneck speed and it already has metro connectivity...

the Army Cantt one is being spruced up... 
the Nizammuddin one is quite alright too there is an old world charm to it... I guess there is another one too which is being upgraded...


----------



## Malang

ashfaque said:


> Both Mumbai and Delhi are world's one the most dirtiest city. Delhi is running behind all plans for CW games, it would be interesting to see will happen to CW games.



what do you mean by dirtiest? 
Delhi has practically no slums as compared to Mumbai... there are some poor areas which could be unclean by that's about it... and yes Yamuna is not a river but a drain.... 
try throwing a wrapper in a metro station and you shall be surprised.. ;-)


----------



## Flintlock

Malang said:


> what do you mean by dirtiest?
> Delhi has practically no slums as compared to Mumbai... there are some poor areas which could be unclean by that's about it... and yes Yamuna is not a river but a drain....
> try throwing a wrapper in a metro station and you shall be surprised.. ;-)



Delhi might not have any slums, but its streets and neighbourhoods tend to be dirty.

Mumbai's streets and neighbourhoods are cleaner, but it has too many slums.

Anyways, Dharavi is being demolished and redeveloped...lets see how that comes along.


----------



## Malang

Stealth Assassin said:


> Delhi might not have any slums, but its streets and neighbourhoods tend to be dirty.



Never really seen a dirty locality... may be the very poorer sections... 



> Mumbai's streets and neighbourhoods are cleaner, but it has too many slums.
> Anyways, Dharavi is being demolished and redeveloped...lets see how that comes along.



no idea....


----------



## Flintlock

Malang said:


> Never really seen a dirty locality... may be the very poorer sections...
> 
> 
> 
> no idea....



Yep...



> Dharavi will be divided into 5 sectors and each sector will be awarded to a different developer to redevelop. 19 developers have been shortlisted by the government and the deadline for submitting the financial bids is May 31 2008.
> 
> According to the plan the developers are expected to rehabilitate 57,000 families and build infrastructure, roads, water supply, sewage facilities, and storm water drains.
> 
> The project will create 40 million sft of commercial space and 30 million sft of residential development and is estimated to be completed in seven years.
> 
> The project will have a maximum floor space index of 4. Private property in the project will have an FSI of 1.3, municipal and government property 3.1, and slum houses will have an FSI of 4.
> 
> 
> The Indian partners of the 19 consortia are:
> 
> Reliance Engineering Associates (Mukesh Ambani), Indiabulls, Unitech Ltd, DLF, Godrej Properties, Africa-Israel Investments Ltd, L&T Ltd, Videocon Realty, Kingston Properties, Runwal Developers, MRMGF (a joint venture of Indian and Dubai-based companies), Goenka&#8217;s Conwood Group of Companies, Kalpataru, Lanco Infrastructure, Nagarjuna Construction Company, Housing Development and Infastructure Ltd (HDIL), the Lodha Group, Akruti Developers, and Neptune Investments.




Remember Delhi 10 years back..it was unliveable...apart from the South and Lutyens.

Mumbai has only fallen behind in the recent past, mostly because Delhi is suddenly looking better in comparison.

Its really starting to go vertical now...mostly because there is literally no more space to build. 
So most new projects are 40+ stories, and 4-5 are 80+ .
in the next 5-10 years, Mumbai will be the only city with something resembling a skyline.


----------



## Malang

Stealth Assassin said:


> Remember Delhi 10 years back..it was unliveable...apart from the South and Lutyens.



North has Civil Lines and Model town which are posh...
West has Punjabi Bagh which is posh
South is Posh
Gurgaon and Noida are posh now
East is pretty unposh never been there though
Central is posh.. 
Old Delhis Darya Ganj at one time was very posh.. now its pretty rundown..




> Mumbai has only fallen behind in the recent past, mostly because Delhi is suddenly looking better in comparison.



Mumbai still is the entertainment, trade and financial headquarters of India but and juxtaposition is too intense in Mumbai from what I have heard... 



> Its really starting to go vertical now...mostly because there is literally no more space to build.
> So most new projects are 40+ stories, and 4-5 are 80+ .
> in the next 5-10 years, Mumbai will be the only city with something resembling a skyline.



Don't worry NCR will have more than Mumbai's... 

Sea facing cities usually grow vertically... 

Delhi had luxury of space so there was no need for vertical growth and there was a legislation against tall buildings in Delhi (I think something to do with monuments or something) but real estate prices and scarcity of land have necessitated vertical growth now but still I don't think 80+ floors buildings will be built in Delhi...

A list with pics of some hundred skyscrapers of Delhi
Highrises of NCR (Delhi, Gurgaon, Noida, Ghaziabad etc.) - SkyscraperCity

"The National Capital Region's (NCR) skyline is all set to change. With height restrictions giving way, Delhi and its suburbs are all set to grow vertically providing the much needed residential and commercial space.
A 32-storey building in Noida's Sector-44 is called Celeste and when complete, it will be the tallest building in North India.
So far, top honours for sky-scraping have belonged to the Vikas Minar in Central Delhi and to the DLF Square Plaza in Gurgaon.
Several high-rise projects have been cleared by Noida and Delhi. Height restrictions have been removed from 33 mts for residential buildings and 37 mts for commercial buildings in Delhi
''In the planners mind, Delhi has always been conceived of as a low rise city. This was possible because Delhi had vast expanse of land to expand unlike Mumbai,'' said Manoj Mathur, School of Planning and Architecture.
After Mumbai, Gurgaon has the maximum number of tall buildings. It has as many as 150 high rises buildings that are taller than 24 mts.
In comparision, Delhi and Noida together have less than half the number of tall buildings Gurgaon has.
In the next five years, Delhi will get a number of high-rises. Some slated to come up before the Commonwealth Games.
In the new Celeste building at Noida, the two towers would have one apartment per floor.

''The two towers would have one apartment per floor with private elevators opening inside the apartments and would also have an all-weather heated swimming pool on the top floor. We wanted to build a structure that could be identified with the skyline of Noida,'' said Sanjeev Srivastava, MD, Assotech.
*But starting at Rs 4 crores, these four-bedroom luxury apartments would cater only to the select few.* Delhi is all set to get a 17-storey tall residential group housing society in Rohini. "
NDTV.com: High rises on Delhi skyline

4 crores for a 4 bedroom appartment in Noida... damn Delhi is expensive 

PS: has anyone flown over Dwarka?? It looks out of this world.!!


----------



## Contrarian

Stealth Assassin said:


> What did Delhi have before the CWG announcement? Nothing much. All the recent work was done in anticipation of CWG.


Well, Malang mentioned it. We got the CWG BECAUSE of the best infrastructure being developed.



> Apart from the Metro, there was little to distinguish the two cities. Infact Mumbai was cleaner until very recently.


Lol, the slums in Mumbai mate. I think Delhi is cleaner. And besides Metro flyovers are being made so fast in Delhi. By 2010, i doubt you'd be able to travel 1kms on any road without seeing or crossing either a flyover or an underpass. Like i said, you have to see Delhi's plans under consideration to believe it. I'v seen the plans(actual plans for the future, not just the current ones being made).



> Bah..Gurgaon has a large population, but it doesn't have any highrises worth the name. It doesn't even have decent roads yet.


Malang has cleared the air.



> Yeah rite...Mayawati....Pinch me.
> 
> All the work at Noida is done in spite of Mayawati, not because of her.



Maya maybe corrupt, but she is far better than Mulayam. Mayawati actually develops stuff when in power, Mulayam only eats money.


----------



## Contrarian

Stealth Assassin said:


> Yep...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Remember Delhi 10 years back..it was unliveable...apart from the South and Lutyens.*
> 
> Mumbai has only fallen behind in the recent past, mostly because Delhi is suddenly looking better in comparison.
> 
> Its really starting to go vertical now...mostly because there is literally no more space to build.
> So most new projects are 40+ stories, and 4-5 are 80+ .
> in the next 5-10 years, Mumbai will be the only city with something resembling a skyline.



Mate, Delhi has changed SO much in the last 5 years itself, forget about 10, i bet you wont be able to recognize Delhi. Trust me, there is obnoxious amount being spent in Delhi over road infrastructure. Its a road and highway building boom in Delhi and NCR.


----------



## Contrarian

Malang said:


> MM, in a 4 lane road you give 2 lanes to Bus... it won't work...
> Travel time in Delhi has tripled since BRT came out... and recently Delhi's Chief Secy had commented that its a massive failure....
> 
> BRT Corridor basically means 2 lanes exclusivly dedicated to Buses.. and how many people with Cars travel in Buses or will travel in Buses??
> Delhi is different I know of people who take loans against their houses to buy swanky cars...
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't heard about it.... Dwaraka and Gurgaon are max 5 kms away.. and Dwaraka is underpopulated...
> 
> 
> 
> Never counted... but They have 8-10 lanes of tag tolls where you basically install a prepaid sensor tag and pass through...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that pass is great.. the tag lanes are usually empty ... the pass I have costs 500 bucks and is valid for a year.. there is monthly one too...
> if you don't mind me asking *where do you work and live*??
> I might be shifting to Palam Vihar after summers...


Without being too specific, i live in New Delhi and goto College in Gurgaon.


----------



## Malang

malaymishra123 said:


> Without being too specific, i live in New Delhi and goto College in Gurgaon.



Cool...

BTW BRT is a failure read today's newspaper...


----------



## Malang

malaymishra123 said:


> Maya maybe corrupt, but she is far better than Mulayam. Mayawati actually develops stuff when in power, Mulayam only eats money.



Mayawati does work in only her constituencies and for her people... Mulayam worked for no-one... Kalyan Singh and Rajnath Singh were okay but their hands were tied...

I think someone like Salman Khursheed or Rajnath Singh or Priyanka Gandhi as a CM will do wonders...


----------



## sajan

Malang said:


> MM, in a 4 lane road you give 2 lanes to Bus... it won't work...
> Travel time in Delhi has tripled since BRT came out... and recently Delhi's Chief Secy had commented that its a massive failure....
> 
> BRT Corridor basically means 2 lanes exclusivly dedicated to Buses.. and how many people with Cars travel in Buses or will travel in Buses??
> Delhi is different I know of people who take loans against their houses to buy swanky cars....



In a 4 lane road you can give 2 lanes to buses and it will work smoothly... the best example is the bus lanes in london roads. They are very well managing it even in narrow roads and the traffic never come to a hault here becoz of bus lane or buses. Here during peak time vehicles other than london buses and taxis are not allowed to use bus lane. 
The most importan thing is people should obey basic traffic rules. In India or generally in South Asia most of them dont obey traffic rules. I think this is becoz most of them are getting licence through back doors. This should be stopped for ever.


----------



## Malang

sajan said:


> In a 4 lane road you can give 2 lanes to buses and it will work smoothly... the best example is the bus lanes in london roads. They are very well managing it even in narrow roads and the traffic never come to a hault here becoz of bus lane or buses. Here during peak time vehicles other than london buses and taxis are not allowed to use bus lane.



Sajan I suggest you type BRT Delhi... it is totally different from other systems.. 
and giving half the lanes dedicated to buses where other vehicles cannot stray is insane...

The politicians, govt officials, police, commuters everyone is against it.. it is a failure of unprecedented order..



> The most importan thing is people should obey basic traffic rules. In India or generally in South Asia most of them dont obey traffic rules. I think this is becoz most of them are getting licence through back doors. This should be stopped for ever.



It is not about license but about going scotfree Delhi's traffic sense is not the best but not the worst either... Certain roads which are monitored by cameras and traffic cops have higher compliance rates...


----------



## Flintlock

^^^^Delhi's Traffic sense is the WORST in India. Don't try to convince me otherwise.

Every 2nd vehicle in Delhi has a dent on it.

Bombay is far more civilized in these terms.


----------



## Sam Dhanraj

Malang said:


> I might be shifting to *Palam Vihar *after summers...



Malang....thats where I stay


----------



## Malang

Sam Dhanraj said:


> Malang....thats where I stay



 .. I just love Palam Vihar..


----------



## sajan

So over all in zone wise which zone is better and in state wise which state is better?


----------



## Malang

zone wise is debatable...
Its been South or West
North is riddled with contrasting states
East has no star..

State wise Punjab was better this time. I am betting Gujarat or Haryana or Delhi to usurp that position soon.


----------



## Contrarian

Malang said:


> zone wise is debatable...
> Its been South or West


Consistently good performers. Congrats Modi.



> North is riddled with contrasting states


True.



> East has no star..


North East to be precise.


----------



## Vinod2070

North is too preoccupied with identity politics. The potential in north is huge given the dynamism of the people, but getting wasted due to bad politics and governance.

South and West are the stars now. East is a laggard. North is having pockets of great growth but not general improvement all across.


----------



## Contrarian

To give an example of Gujarat blazing ahead...
Yes, your reading it right, a single project generating 4000Mw of electricity.




*Editorial: Three cheers for UMPPs*
Business Standard / New Delhi April 28, 2008

The funding commitments which have been secured for the Rs 17,000 crore ($4.2 billion) *"ultra mega" power project (or UMPP)* at Mundra in *Gujarat* should silence the critics of the UMPP policy. 

When the idea was floated a couple of years ago, there were doubts about the ability and willingness of companies to come forward and build such large *(4,000 Mw)* projects. And even if there were some brave companies who were to step forth, they were expected to have trouble finding financiers. 

Well, not only has there has been a long list of bidders for these projects, now the first such project to get off the block &#8212; backed by Tata Power &#8212; has also managed to secure long-tenor funding of up to 20 years despite the sub-prime crisis. 
A host of public sector banks, led by the State Bank of India, have committed Rs 5,550 crore to the project. The exclusion of the private sector banks can be explained by their aversion to such long-tenor funding as well as their higher cost of funds vis-&#224;-vis the public sector banks. About half of the non-rupee funding of $1.8 billion has been sourced from the International Finance Corporation and the Asian Development Bank for a 20-year period. 

There is also a funding commitment from the Export-Import Bank of Korea and the Korea Export Insurance Corporation, which can be linked to the fact that a Korean firm, Doosan Heavy Industries, has bagged the order for project equipment (boilers). Then there is the equity contribution of Rs 4,250 crore by the promoters of the project, which is to be based on imported coal. 

Equipment has already started arriving at the site and commissioning of the first unit of 800 Mw is expected in September 2011, while the whole 4,000 Mw is expected to come on stream by end-2012, more than a year ahead of the committed schedule.


> *In one wide sweep thus, the country will be adding more capacity than the city state of Delhi typically has access to.*



There are two key lessons that need to be drawn from this successful "ultra mega" experience. First, it helps to think big. The larger the project, the lower is the effort per Mw required to push it through. It is therefore better to work on a 4,000 Mw project rather than a 500 mw one, especially when the same 50-odd clearances will be needed for either project. In any case, with a huge demand-supply gap to be plugged in all key infrastructure sectors, no one can afford the indulgence of managing by tweaking policy at the corners. Instead, bold steps are required. Secondly, the government needs to work on "pre-cooking" more infrastructure projects, so that some basic work on greenfield projects is done before they are offered to private investors. 

The UMPPs, for instance, were housed in shell companies floated under the public sector umbrella. These special purpose vehicles piloted the preliminary work on clearances and supply linkages, and also signed provisional power purchase agreements with the buyers of power. This pre-cooking effort needs to be expanded in the power sector, as well as in other infrastructure sectors, so that a shelf of bankable projects is ready for picking. Otherwise, the $500 billion investment that is required to fix the country's infrastructure gap over the next five years may never materialise.

Business Standard


----------



## sajan

What about the Narmadha Sardar Sarovar project and Sethu Samudhra canal project? How will that canal project benefit for India? Why the Indian Gov is lagging the Vizhnjam deep sea container terminal project. Actually India dosent have a big port like Colombo,Dubai, Singapore or Salala? I read somewhere that if Vizhnjam project is finished it will become another Singapore in India..! Then why the Gov is not taking initative in setting these projects??


----------



## indiapakistanfriendship

> What about the Narmadha Sardar Sarovar project and Sethu Samudhra canal project?



Mate both are different, former is an irrigation and hydroelectric project over Narmada river between maharashtra and gujarath while the latter is a canal or a sea lane akin to suez or pnama that runs near Tamilnadu and SRILANKAN WATER WAYS. 
Sajan you are a Srilankan, can you give me an idea as to how Sethu project is viewed there over your place because from what I gather the project was put on hod for several years due to Srilankan pressure as it wuld cause enormous loss to SL since ships need not circumnavigate over SL. 

Cheers


----------



## Contrarian

sajan said:


> What about the Narmadha Sardar Sarovar project and Sethu Samudhra canal project? How will that canal project benefit for India? Why the Indian Gov is lagging the Vizhnjam deep sea container terminal project. Actually India dosent have a big port like Colombo,Dubai, Singapore or Salala? I read somewhere that if *Vizhnjam project* is finished it will become another Singapore in India..! Then why the Gov is not taking initative in setting these projects??



I dont even know of this project mate. I would be grateful if you can provide me details...


----------



## sajan

indiapakistanfriendship said:


> Mate both are different, former is an irrigation and hydroelectric project over Narmada river between maharashtra and gujarath while the latter is a canal or a sea lane akin to suez or pnama that runs near Tamilnadu and SRILANKAN WATER WAYS.
> Sajan you are a Srilankan, can you give me an idea as to how Sethu project is viewed there over your place because from what I gather the project was put on hod for several years due to Srilankan pressure as it wuld cause enormous loss to SL since ships need not circumnavigate over SL.
> 
> Cheers


Mate i know that these two projects are different. But i just want to know the current progress of those two projects. I heard that Narmada project is under pressure from Human rights organisations and Environmental organisations. Well about Sethu Samudhra project.. i am actually not aware of the Srilankan situation becoz i left Sri lanka about 15 yrs back and dont have any contact there now. Wish to go back one day.. but its not so easy. 
But i may and can come and settle down in TN or Kerala with my family one day. Thats my dream.



malaymishra123 said:


> I dont even know of this project mate. I would be grateful if you can provide me details...


Malaya , I am surprised to know that you dont know any thing about this "vizhinjam" project. well i guess this link will help u.
Newsandmore...: Vizhinjam project likely to get rolling


----------



## Flintlock

malaymishra123 said:


> Mate, Delhi has changed SO much in the last 5 years itself, forget about 10, i bet you wont be able to recognize Delhi. Trust me, there is obnoxious amount being spent in Delhi over road infrastructure. Its a road and highway building boom in Delhi and NCR.



Personally, I never had much positive feelings for Delhi.

Sorry for such sweeping generalizations, but it is often said that Delhi has no heart. People don't help each other. If a man is dying on the road, people will continue to walk by and do nothing about it.

Mumbai on the other hand, always had this human quality. Citizens used to lend a helping hand to people who needed it. 
Mumbaikars are a lot less agressive, and more civic-minded than perhaps any other city.
Of course, all this is changing fast, thanks to the changing demographics.

In any case, I think Gurgaon is overhyped for now. I"ll post some pics of Navi Mumbai. I think the infrastructure there is a lot better than Gurgaon for the moment.


----------



## Malang

Stealth Assassin said:


> Personally, I never had much positive feelings for Delhi.







> Sorry for such sweeping generalizations, but it is often said that Delhi has no heart.



I believe the saying goes Dilli Dilwalon ki...



> People don't help each other. If a man is dying on the road, people will continue to walk by and do nothing about it.



Heard of crowd mentality happens all over the world.. but never heard of such a thing specifically for Delhi... 



> Mumbai on the other hand, always had this human quality. Citizens used to lend a helping hand to people who needed it.
> Mumbaikars are a lot less agressive, and more civic-minded than perhaps any other city.
> Of course, all this is changing fast, thanks to the changing demographics.



Not sure that people really paint such a rosy picture of Mumbai... cramped houses, narrow roads, slums, high rises, stinking sea, heat etc.

but Delhites are very aggressive and civic sense to an extent is lacking... 
even the Lt. Gov of Delhi I remember said that North West Indians take pride in breaking the law.. 



> In any case, I think Gurgaon is overhyped for now. I"ll post some pics of Navi Mumbai. I think the infrastructure there is a lot better than Gurgaon for the moment.



How far is Navi Mumbai from Mumbai?
Gurgaon IMO is underhyped...


----------



## Flintlock

Malang said:


> Heard of crowd mentality happens all over the world.. but never heard of such a thing specifically for Delhi...



I've seen several news reports over the years...but here are the most recent ones:

Man dies bleeding on road but busy city doesn't care-Delhi-Cities-The Times of India



> Not sure that people really paint such a rosy picture of Mumbai... cramped houses, narrow roads, slums, high rises, stinking sea, heat etc.



That doesn't say anything about the people of Mumbai. 

Oh cramped houses? Been to Old Delhi?


> but Delhites are very aggressive and civic sense to an extent is lacking...
> even the Lt. Gov of Delhi I remember said that North West Indians take pride in breaking the law..



I think this attitude has very deep roots. The people of Delhi have no love for the state. I guess a thousand years of foreign occupation could take the blame.


> How far is Navi Mumbai from Mumbai?
> Gurgaon IMO is underhyped...



Its across the creek...


----------



## Vinod2070

SA, Delhites are one of the warmest people. The way they come so readily to help each other and their neighbours is unparalleled.

I have lived in many Indian cities and in my opinion Delhi's people are some of the best. Of course there are civic problems and also the people are sometimes apathetic in public places (not in their neighbourhoods).

The small businesses in Delhi are again the most professional and helping compared to most other cities.


----------



## Flintlock

*Navi Mumbai*


----------



## Flintlock

Vinod2070 said:


> SA, Delhites are one of the warmest people. The way they come so readily to help each other and their neighbours is unparalleled.
> 
> I have lived in many Indian cities and in my opinion Delhi's people are some of the best. Of course there are civic problems and also the people are sometimes apathetic in public places (not in their neighbourhoods).
> 
> The small businesses in Delhi are again the most professional and helping compared to most other cities.



That's the whole point. They will help neighoubrs, friends, relatives.

But if a stranger needs their help, or if the society needs help, they will never do it.

On the other hand, in Mumbai, neighbours rarely know each other. But people are always ready to work for the common good, and respect law and order.

Dunno bout small businesses...


----------



## Flintlock

*More navi Mumbai:*


----------



## Vinod2070

> But if a stranger needs their help, or if the society needs help, they will never do it.



You are a stranger when you come to a new neighborhood. Ask anyone from any part of India the kind of warmth shown and the help rendered when he settles in a Delhi neighborhood.

But yes, I agree that people are a bit apathetic to the larger society and in public places. I guess it is due to the fact that Delhi has too many immigrants so the city identity is not strong and second the hectic pace of life and the hustle of the daily life (traffic, civil issues) etc. take their toll.


----------



## Flintlock

Vinod2070 said:


> You are a stranger when you come to a new neighborhood. Ask anyone from any part of India the kind of warmth shown and the help rendered when he settles in a Delhi neighborhood.
> 
> But yes, I agree that people are a bit apathetic to the larger society and in public places. I guess it is due to the fact that Delhi has too many immigrants so the city identity is not strong and second the hectic pace of life and the hustle of the daily life (traffic, civil issues) etc. take their toll.



I guess being the centre of politics doesn't help either....having so many criminals gather in one place must be taking its toll on any city...


----------



## indiapakistanfriendship

> But if a stranger needs their help, or if the society needs help, they will never do it.



Mate we had a meeting at the India international centre, I had to file a mail urgently but unfortunately on that particular day internet was down at the centre, so I took a 3 km walk to a nearby internet cafe only to find that the cafe was full (all seats occuped) with pan chewing day traders(stock) and it would have been the last place I would have wanted to request someone for system and yet due to urgency I went and approached one and explained to him my situation and surprisinly though he was busy he and two people next to him offered their system and I mailed and thanked him, however when I offerd to pay for that half hour slot the lad refused to accept the payment and was happy that he could help me , that speaks a lot for Delhi ites as they came forward to help a starnger(me) without any hesitation .

Cheers


----------



## Flintlock

^^^Please, you are totally messing up the context here.

If instead of being an educated-looking person, you had been a poor person, probably nobody would have thought have helping you.

And if you get into an accident, rest assured there will be very few delhiites who will take a few minutes to help you out.
One of my friends had an accident in dlehi, and was unconscious for a few hours, till the ambulance took him to the hospital. When he woke up, his wristwatch and wallet were missing.

Also, if you get into trouble and need a witness to testify, be prepared to either spend big money or get a fake witness.


----------



## vish

Ok&#8230; I&#8217;m a Bombayite to the core&#8230; and yes the city is slummed, dirty, crowded&#8230; but that&#8217;s a bit like rejecting Cindy Crawford simply because you don&#8217;t like the mole&#8230;

I have relatives in Delhi, and I visit the place more often&#8230; the worst factor with regard to Delhi is the utter lack of public transport and Delhites&#8230;

Bombay&#8230; the best part is the cosmopolitan fabric of the city&#8230; and the women&#8230; and the professionalism&#8230; and the speed of life&#8230; and the privacy&#8230;

And by the way, just look at the numbers:

In 2005:
Bombay GDP: $126Bn
Delhi GDP: $93Bn
Link: City Mayors reviews the richest cities in the world in 2005

The BT-Survey, India's Best Cities For Business, 2007
Bombay tops again.
Link: Business Today - India&#8217;s No.1 Business Magazine

A piece of advice to all of you: Once you live in Bombay, believe me things change.


----------



## acer

The Economic Times ^ | 8th Feb 2009 | Shantanu Nandan Sharma

Posted on 08 February 2009 13:50:41 by MimirsWell

Call it the brighter side of the current downturn. India may pip export-dependent China in the last quarter of FY09 and emerge as the fastest growing nation among all large economies. As Chinas GDP growth rate dropped to 6.8% during October to December quarter and is expected to go down further, the Indian government has become hyper-active to achieve at least a 6.5% growth in Q4 to register a win over China.

If India achieves a better growth rate than China even for one quarter, the message will go across to the world and help India in wooing foreign capital, waiting to chase growth stories. Already, government officials in India have been highlighting reports of a few investment analysts who doubted Chinas official GDP numbers and claimed that it could just be in the positive territory in the last quarter.

A secretary in the government of India confirmed to SundayET that India has a brighter chance of overtaking China in the last quarter of FY09, or Q1 in case of China which follows the calendar year. China is heavily dependent on exports and the way things are unfolding Chinas GDP for January-March quarter would be quite low. We have so far achieved 7.9% and 7.6% growth in the first two quarters, according to the provisional numbers. Though our Q3 number, to be announced by month end, is expected to be less than the comparable number in China (6.8% in Oct-Dec, 08), the softening of interest rates will stimulate demand and ensure a faster growth rate than China in Q4, he said.

Though the Chinese economy grew at 9% during 2008, down from the revised 13% growth rate in 2007, the last quarter number (6.8%) has made the Indian authorities hopeful that India might be able to pip China in GDP growth. As Chinas export constitutes 37% of its economy against 13% in the case of India, the recession in the developed world will make China suffer the most.

Prime Ministers economic advisory council (EAC) member Satish C Jha said he wont be surprised if India grew faster than China. The situation in China is worse than us. Exports are drastically coming down and China is hit hard. Our economy is driven more by domestic demand and our rural economy is much more resilient than that of China. If our stimulus packages are implemented properly, I wont be surprised if India pips China in GDP growth, Mr Jha said.

RACE HOTS UP 6.8% CHINAS GDP GROWTH RATE IN OCT-DEC QUARTER 37% CONTRIBUTION OF EXPORTS TO CHINAS ECONOMY 7.6% INDIAS GDP GROWTH RATE IN JULY-SEPT QUARTER 13% CONTRIBUTION OF EXPORTS TO INDIAS ECONOMY


----------



## wangrong

The time may prove all


----------



## linkinpark

Not a big achievement. We have to see if India can achieve 7&#37; growth as predicted.


----------



## acer

It is not an achievement ..But onething clearly emerging out is our economy is not very much dependent on export..but it is developing due to domestic consumption..


----------



## linkinpark

acer said:


> It is not an achievement ..But onething clearly emerging out is our economy is not very much dependent on export..but it is developing due to domestic consumption..



It is true that we also have a healthy domestic consumption. Right now I'm in India and wherever I go for shopping there are huge discounts which I have never seen before which shows the desperation of the retail shops. Even real estate is also down. American recession has had a bearing on the world as well as Indian economy. Experts say that, from 2009 you will start seeing much more effects of the economy crisis, so wait for more.


----------



## theonlyone

whether it is a big achievement or not it will act as good advertising for our country which will be good on these times


----------



## Flintlock

Its not really an achievement, though its definitely cause for cheer.


----------



## third eye

acer said:


> It is not an achievement ..But onething clearly emerging out is our economy is not very much dependent on export..but it is developing due to domestic consumption..



What I feel has saved India somewhat is the red tape public sect banks have in disbursing loans. This disuaded ppl from taking loans indiscriminately. Pvt banks are worse off, in their rush to meet ' targets' they have ended up with a lotof ' unsafe' money in the market.

" Babudom" has helped !


----------



## Omar1984

India is still a 3rd world developing country. China is not a 3rd world country, China is more developed than India. You cant compare India to China its like comparing Mexico to Canada.


----------



## acer

Omar1984 said:


> India is still a 3rd world developing country. China is not a 3rd world country, China is more developed than India. You cant compare India to China its like comparing Mexico to Canada.


Who compared ..without reading anything you are posting..Here we are comparing gdp ..Is there any problem in that?


----------



## third eye

Omar1984 said:


> India is still a 3rd world developing country. China is not a 3rd world country, China is more developed than India. You cant compare India to China its like comparing Mexico to Canada.



Its only in your mind.

Both countries are in ' stand alone' mode , pursuing their own agenda to better lives oftheir citizens.


----------



## keeninterest

It might not have much significance but such things need to be advertised and a perception needs to be developed world over that if india is not better than china then it is in no way lesser than china and such things help a lot in the campaign, as the aim is to make sure that we are able to attract better fdi than what we would have done other wise as we can show the sustainability with out much hiccups which in itself is a big big boost for any business setup. We need to start circulating figures of comparison of how consumption in india forms some 50(+/-)&#37; of the gdp to china's 30(+/-)% of the gdp and expose their tremendous dependence on external pressures along with continued campaigns on sez which pretty well takes care of our export oriented investments. 

I dont see this article as a surprise at all, indians have time and again proven to be media friendly compared to chinese so should I call this the virtues of democracy, and media campaigns have a massive rub off on the psyche of an investor, all one would do is to have a few articles in some highly reputed dailies extensively covering india highlighting the positive aspects, and this will go a long way in promoting india as a &#8220;destination for your investments&#8221;.


----------



## Zaheerkhan

Omar1984 said:


> India is still a 3rd world developing country. China is not a 3rd world country, China is more developed than India. You cant compare India to China its like comparing Mexico to Canada.



 ,, and Pakistan talking about India and China is like North Korea talking about South Korea and Japan.


----------



## wangrong

Most people in China have *a 14 days vacation in January*&#65288;Spring Festival &#65289;

Let me see February's data


----------



## acer

wangrong said:


> Most people in China have *a 14 days vacation in January*
> 
> Let me see February's data



So every year above problem is there..?
what about data of january 2008?


----------



## wangrong

acer said:


> So every year above problem is there..?
> what about data of january 2008?



No&#65292;they are different in every year

2008 February

2009 January


----------



## Nihat

It's hardly anything to brag about beating China in growth rate because of a slowdown in both economies , I'd much rather have China grow at 12% if it meant a guarantee growth of 9%+ for us like previous years.

China alone has accomplished so much , just imagine how a very strong economic bond between India and China can dominate the world economy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## acer

^^^^yes I agree ...
If chinas development has rubbing effect on Indian economy then it is good for India if chinas develops with double digit growth


----------



## wangrong

China realizes trade surplus 39,100,000,000 US dollars In January&#65292;Grows 102&#37; compared to the same period.

This is not a good news.

Because Trade war


----------



## metalfalcon

Best of Luck.


----------



## metalfalcon

It has billionaires and big ambitions. Now India wants something that no global economic powerhouse should be without: an international symbol for its currency.

The hope is that the rupee sign will become as ubiquitous as the US dollar ($), or that instant emblem of the digital age, the @ symbol.

But how easy is it to launch a symbol on the international stage and land a coveted place on keyboards the world over?

It doesn't happen very often. One of the most recent symbols to make the leap, the  for euro, had a long and difficult birth.

Before that, in 1971, the @ symbol was assigned an important international role, as the critical connector in e-mail addresses.

A 30-year-old computer programmer named Ray Tomlinson, looking for coding to send the first ever e-mail, surveyed the keyboard on his Model-33 Teletype and chose @ - which is apparently centuries old and has served various different functions - because it was unlikely to appear in a person's name.

Cultural icon?

The Indian government's search for the perfectly formed sign is via an open competition, which stipulates that entries "should represent the historical and cultural ethos of India."

It's the same route that Russia went down in the 1990s, in its search, so far unsuccessful, for a symbol to represent the rouble. 

Jasmine Montgomery, of design consultancy FutureBrand, London, says Delhi's move shows it has realised the importance of country branding. But she warns that it can be a tricky thing to manage.

"If the Indian Government is looking for something that symbolises its culture, it must equally bear in mind its business audience," she says. "When you look at it from a business point of view, different things come into play. Monetary policy and the stability of the currency is very important.

"The currency symbol could be a powerful part of the country's brand iconography, a signal of stability and the fact that it is a player on the world stage."

However, she says while devising an international currency symbol is a "brilliant idea", the competition has been set up in the wrong way.

"The idea that the symbol should have some cultural significance is a difficult one," she says. "The dollar, for example, doesn't signify liberty and freedom - there is nothing recognisably American about it."

The origins of the dollar sign have fallen into obscurity. What is known is that the symbol is more recent than the name, which has references in Shakespeare's Macbeth and The Tempest.

One explanation - the most widespread - is that the dollar sign was derived from the Spanish peso. Another, is that the dollar sign has origins in a numeral "8", denoting pieces of eight.

Rigorous testing

Nowadays, designing new symbols involves rigorous testing, says Ms Montgomery.

"The Indian Government will have to consider very carefully how the symbol would be used in all its technical applications - how does it look on the web, blown up on posters, on mobile phones."

India would not want a symbol that looked bad when it was turned upside down, she says - "like someone's bottom," for example. 

The European Commission believes it got it right with the euro symbol. Its website optimistically announces that the "success of the euro as a currency worldwide owes a small debt to the unique and memorable symbol supporting the euro notes and coins".

The official version is that it the symbol is "a combination of the Greek epsilon, as a sign of the weight of European civilisation, an E for Europe, and the parallel lines crossing through stand for the stability of the euro", and was designed by an anonymous team of four.

But a former chief graphic designer for the European Economic Community, Arthur Eisenmenger, has claimed that it was in fact he who created the symbol a quarter of a century before its unveiling in 1997.

Mr Eisenmenger, the acknowledged creator of the European flag, said in an interview some years ago, he drew the symbol "without much consideration."

"I wasn't thinking of the euro at the time, but just something that symbolised Europe," he said.

Complicated process

But while the European Commission takes satisfaction in the  symbol, typeface designers say the launch was not well managed.

"The European Central Bank presented it as a logo. At the time, it hadn't considered the technical consequences of it being incorporated into the everyday graphic language, and how it would translate to, say, computers or mobile phones," says Jurgen Siebert, head of graphics software company FontShop in Berlin.

Getting a symbol onto the international scene can be a complicated and lengthy process, says Mr Siebert. 

There are the questions about where the new character should be placed in the character table and where it should be placed on the keyboard. (Outside the country in question, it is most likely to be rendered through special coding with keyboard short-cuts.)

Then the operating systems of millions of computers would need to be upgraded, as would dozens and dozens of font sets.

When a computer stores a character, it stores it according to one of several different coding standards, (for example Ascii or Unicode). Any new character would need to be added to those standards, so that when a computer receives it, it knows how to render it to the screen.

Even after a decade, many people still do not use the euro sign. The BBC, for example, writes out "euro", partly because it may still be unfamiliar to some readers, and partly because many keyboards still do not feature the sign.

"When it's all about ease of use and speed, it doesn't make sense that the word euro is still being written out," says Mr Siebert.

While the Indian government has set few conditions for the design of the Rupee the Russian competition, launched in 1999 by a group of journalists and designers and backed by the Russian Central Bank, issued a number of guidelines.

* Simple graphics, strong and easy to write - a single symbol
* Even weight - not overloaded with strokes or have any minor unnecessary lines
* Width not exceeding that of a zero - so it can fit into columns for company reports and accounting

The favourites are reportedly designs based around the letter R, or its equivalent in Cyrillic script, P. One shows an R with two strokes across its spine, similar to the euro, and another has a P crossed by two diagonal lines.

Either would fit well into the existing suite of international currency symbols, but there is still no consensus on what Russia's economic badge of honour should be.

Could India beat them to it?

"It's going to take a very long time before it translates into something," says Sudeshna Sen, foreign editor of India's Economic Times. "But an open competition like this will be fun for the people." 

BBC NEWS | UK | Magazine | India seeks rupee status symbol


----------



## Luftwaffe

don't know about Indian Rupee symbol or whatever but i sure know After US second in line to go bankrupt is India mark my words India will prematurely go bankrupt in less then a decade the way they spend while there slumdogs levels are increasing.


----------



## nitesh

luftwaffe said:


> don't know about Indian Rupee symbol or whatever but i sure know After US second in line to go bankrupt is India mark my words India will prematurely go bankrupt in less then a decade the way they spend while there slumdogs levels are increasing.



Seen this in your crystal ball? Or in your dreams.


----------



## Luftwaffe

its the reality i beleive in the trends the reality i don't believe like you hindus do in dreams or crystal balls keep them to urself see the trends spend billions on economy you might save India from going bankrupt if you want to see India prosperous spend on ppl. Remember India is in Line to go bankruptenjoy.


----------



## Gabbar

luftwaffe said:


> its the reality i beleive in the trends the reality i don't believe like you hindus do in dreams or crystal balls keep them to urself see the trends spend billions on economy you might save India from going bankrupt if you want to see India prosperous spend on ppl. Remember India is in Line to go bankruptenjoy.



You are talking about Indian forex reservs and economy right not Pakistan's? I think you have it backward.


----------



## nitesh

luftwaffe said:


> its the reality i beleive in the trends the reality i don't believe like you hindus do in dreams or crystal balls keep them to urself see the trends spend billions on economy you might save India from going bankrupt if you want to see India prosperous spend on ppl. Remember India is in Line to go bankruptenjoy.





First you should know I am not a hindu


----------



## third eye

luftwaffe said:


> its the reality i beleive in the trends the reality i don't believe like you hindus do in dreams or crystal balls keep them to urself see the trends spend billions on economy you might save India from going bankrupt if you want to see India prosperous spend on ppl. *Remember India is in Line to go bankrupt*enjoy.



If India goes bankrupt as you say, It will be India's prob.. be rest assured India can & will solve it.

At least there is something one can do to guard against & recover from economic bankruptcy.

...still better than most in the region.


----------



## Luftwaffe

lol i care less if ur hindu or pundit or whatever should i also talk about Indian debt think before you jump other wise u'll flatten you're self upon reaching the ground just like your recent economic trends.


----------



## nitesh

luftwaffe said:


> lol i care less if ur hindu or pundit or whatever should i also talk about Indian debt think before you jump other wise u'll flatten you're self upon reaching the ground just like your recent economic trends.



he he he excellent

yeh dil maange more

carry on.............


----------



## Luftwaffe

thank i will as long as u will reply i will carry on.


----------



## nitesh

luftwaffe said:


> thank i will as long as u will reply i will carry on.



oh come on so without me you can't carry on! So you depend on me or what?


----------



## Luftwaffe

understand the context what i'm trying to tell you if you didn't pick it up i am not liable to reply to this comment of urs.


----------



## nitesh

no liability but carry on with your blah blah.

I feel good to see you helpless


----------



## Luftwaffe

what is there about being helpless lol don't give up brotha..


----------



## karnivore

luftwaffe said:


> should i also talk about Indian debt think before you jump other wise u'll flatten you're self upon reaching the ground just like your recent economic trends.


That reminds of of that proverb. It has something to do with a glass house and a stone.


----------



## nitesh

luftwaffe said:


> what is there about being helpless lol don't give up brotha..



oh come on what else can you do apart from this.............

carry on..


----------



## Luftwaffe

Lol proverb Applies to India


----------



## nitesh

luftwaffe said:


> Lol proverb Applies to India



come on you are disappointing me some more speculative ones please 

awaiting.....................


----------



## Luftwaffe

"wise men never wait" regarding doing business first rule u'll be a fool to wait.


----------



## nitesh

disappointed again come on try try


----------



## karnivore

luftwaffe said:


> "wise men never wait" regarding doing business first rule u'll be a fool to wait.


AAAHHHH.....


----------



## Contrarian

Oh come on! Luftwaffe is trolling and you guys keep falling for the flame baits and keep responding and the thread goes down the crapper.

Have some sense already. There is an ignore button provided by this forum.


----------



## RescueRanger

malaymishra123 said:


> Oh come on! Luftwaffe is trolling and you guys keep falling for the flame baits and keep responding and the thread goes down the crapper.
> 
> Have some sense already. There is an ignore button provided by this forum.



Good for India, one should be respectful of another's accomplishments. Hope you guys get the @ symbol.


----------



## wtf

India prepares for shift to gas-based economy

* In a few years, households receiving piped gas at home can use a fuel cell unit to produce power and heat, which can also be used to chill homes during summer. The fuel cell unit also produces hydrogen, which can be stored and used to run a motorcycle.

* Residents of an apartment or a colony can come together to buy a micro gas engine or a gas turbine that can power an entire apartment, office complex or industrial estate.

* Once gas is available in a large number of cities, city buses could switch over to compressed natural gas (CNG) as would many private cars. Malls, offices, hospitals and restaurants could be directly chilled by gas, using vapour absorption chillers.

...........................


----------



## Sambha

In Assam people living near the gas production zones receives gas through pipelines, and at (unmetered) fixed price. 

(To make u a little jealous) our household too receives electricity at unmetered fixed price :wink:


----------



## Sambha

wtf said:


> India prepares for shift to gas-based economy
> 
> * In a few years, households receiving piped gas at home can use a fuel cell unit to produce power and heat, which can also be used to chill homes during summer. The fuel cell unit also produces hydrogen, which can be stored and used to run a motorcycle.
> 
> * Residents of an apartment or a colony can come together to buy a micro gas engine or a gas turbine that can power an entire apartment, office complex or industrial estate.
> 
> * Once gas is available in a large number of cities, city buses could switch over to compressed natural gas (CNG) as would many private cars. Malls, offices, hospitals and restaurants could be directly chilled by gas, using vapour absorption chillers.
> 
> ...........................



Returning to topic, India is planning to buy a lot of gas from Iran, is it a related matter.


----------



## wtf

Sambha said:


> Returning to topic, India is planning to buy a lot of gas from Iran, is it a related matter.



They are talking about CNG from Godavari basin not LPG from, Iran I think


----------



## niaz

It is easier said than done. Nearly all the developing economies are diesel based economies as transport is what lubricates growth and trucks run on diesel/gas oil. US is the only country with gasoline based transport sector.

To develop sufficient net work of LNG distribution net work where it is available as easily as diesel, will take a long time and involve a lot of investment. Best India can hope is to convert all buses in the large cities to CNG. I foresee India switching to ultra low sulphur gasoline and diesel instead, just as Europe has done.

Besides, where all the diesel generated out of the expanded capacity of Reliance & Essar Refineries at Jamnagar and Vadinaar is going to be absorbed.


----------



## wtf

niaz said:


> It is easier said than done. Nearly all the developing economies are diesel based economies as transport is what lubricates growth and trucks run on diesel/gas oil. US is the only country with gasoline based transport sector.
> 
> To develop sufficient net work of LNG distribution net work where it is available as easily as diesel, will take a long time and involve a lot of investment. Best India can hope is to convert all buses in the large cities to CNG. I foresee India switching to ultra low sulphur gasoline and diesel instead, just as Europe has done.
> 
> Besides, where all the diesel generated out of the expanded capacity of Reliance & Essar Refineries at Jamnagar and Vadinaar is going to be absorbed.



You'd be surprised how easy it is to switch vehicles over when the gas is cheap. In many cities people were illegally converting their cars to LPG because it was cheap. In many cities autorikshaws exclusively run on LPG already.And not all developing economies are Diesel based - Brazil famously runs on Alcohol-Petrol mixture.

But none of this is the point of the article. They are thinking of piping gas directly to homes or industries like in US. It would be easier than in the US since India has higher population density, especially in cities. They have already build a pipeline halfway across the country, so getting it to the metros can't be too difficult.


----------



## sob

niaz said:


> It is easier said than done. Nearly all the developing economies are diesel based economies as transport is what lubricates growth and trucks run on diesel/gas oil. US is the only country with gasoline based transport sector.
> 
> To develop sufficient net work of LNG distribution net work where it is available as easily as diesel, will take a long time and involve a lot of investment. Best India can hope is to convert all buses in the large cities to CNG. I foresee India switching to ultra low sulphur gasoline and diesel instead, just as Europe has done.
> 
> Besides, where all the diesel generated out of the expanded capacity of Reliance & Essar Refineries at Jamnagar and Vadinaar is going to be absorbed.



The Govt. has drawn up a plan to convert all Fertiliser Plants to use Gas and with the commercial prodn from KG Basin new Gas based power plants have been sanctioned. already in the North West there is a grid of pipeline, HBJ pipeline, which is supplying Gas to plants in Gujrat, Rajasthan, Haryana and Uttar Pradesh.

Relaince has already set up a dedicated pipe line to from the KG Basin in AP to Gujrat. Needless to say it will be covering parts of AP, Maharashtra and Gujrat. This is a region where a lot of industry is coming in.

Regarding CNG Delhi and Mumbai have shifted to this fuel for all public transport vehicles. As regards to fuel yes we are shifting to Ultra Low Sulphur diesel but it will take some time. For Gasoline the Govt. has mandated mixing 5% ethanol and in time this will go to 10%.


----------



## duhastmish

DREAM !!!! DREAM !!!! it all sound so good but its all b.s.
India can never follow a system, its a chaotic country and will remain so. because of diversity- economic, religious , cultural , ecuational , intellect and political. 
I found these comment funny when people say india will be super power- n B.S , lol lmfao - just go outside your house and check the road , i live in one of the posh area in india, and cituation are horrible here not even 10 &#37; of what most american city offer you. 

Anyways comign back to - CNG , its a great advice but it can not happen - just the number of people is too much,
A good step will be to introduce some good - hybrid cars first. In delhi too - i guess less than 1% people use INDRAPRASTHA GAS service. lol these comment never seem to amaze me. 
Get real fallas its a country of poor. we need to again cast our priority. lol people dont need metro they need a cheapest possible - coveyence here. so think again and make your decision.


----------



## NyczAce

Everything is going on at a snails pace right now.Last time when the fuel priice hike took place, there were a huge number of people converting to CNG because its cheap, but there's lack of infrastructure.Our govt is so fcuking slow....just go and check out the rush at the CNG stations.Demand has raped the supply.The govt just takes small steps to make people happy for a moment.Curbs on Hybrids should be removed.I mean Honda reduced Civic's
price by 8 lakhs!! because the govt didnt reduce the duty! They had to take it off the shelves!


----------



## sms

duhastmish said:


> DREAM !!!! DREAM !!!! it all sound so good but its all b.s.
> India can never follow a system, its a chaotic country and will remain so. because of diversity- economic, religious , cultural , ecuational , intellect and political.
> I found these comment funny when people say india will be super power- n B.S , lol lmfao - just go outside your house and check the road , i live in one of the posh area in india, and cituation are horrible here not even 10 % of what most american city offer you.
> 
> Anyways comign back to - CNG , its a great advice but it can not happen - just the number of people is too much,
> *A good step will be to introduce some good - hybrid cars first.* In delhi too - i guess less than 1% people use INDRAPRASTHA GAS service. lol these comment never seem to amaze me.
> *Get real fallas its a country of poor. we need to again cast our priority. lol people dont need metro they need a cheapest possible - coveyence here. so think again and make your decision*.



Your statements are contradicting each other. Pls. think how many people can afford hybrid car? Converting personal transport sector to gas in not a viable solution, at least not for a decade.

Best thing would be transform public sector to CNG followed by private transport sector. This will help us in to have less pollution, increase self-reliance on fuel, additional jobs and cheaper logistics a catalyst required to boost Indian economy.


----------



## Patriot

Interesting..GOP changed price of CNG because it was so cheap and every one was converting cars to CNG or LPG..Do you think it was a bad decision or good decision of GOP?


----------



## duhastmish

> A good step will be to introduce some good - hybrid cars first.


here i was saying people who can afford cars - cng cars to say, should go for - hybrid cars first its a easier process to follow.
-----
i never said convert to cng system - or hybrid totalally it should be process.
-- we need cost effective system.
--------

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Musalman

saadahmed said:


> Interesting..GOP changed price of CNG because it was so cheap and every one was converting cars to CNG or LPG..Do you think it was a bad decision or good decision of GOP?



A very good decision since sources are depleting.


----------



## Cheetah786

sms said:


> Your statements are contradicting each other. Pls. think how many people can afford hybrid car? Converting personal transport sector to gas in not a viable solution, at least not for a decade.
> 
> Best thing would be transform public sector to CNG followed by private transport sector. This will help us in to have less pollution, increase self-reliance on fuel, additional jobs and cheaper logistics a catalyst required to boost Indian economy.



i think he is talking about he said she said and thats all folks .


----------



## sms

Cheetah786 said:


> i think he is talking about he said she said and thats all folks .



LOL that's funny, but he has a point and what he mentioned can help a bit to reduce consumption, but it's impact will be very minimum in short term.

What about your side? What is your govt have in it's bag?


----------



## sms

duhastmish said:


> here i was saying people who can afford cars - cng cars to say, should go for - hybrid cars first its a easier process to follow.
> -----
> i never said convert to cng system - or hybrid totalally it should be process.
> -- we need cost effective system.
> --------



Hybrid is a good solution but to get to the nos. to make big difernce is too far to make any visible impact.

Also, India will still be relying on imports to full fill her deisel/ patrol/ LNG/ CNG requirements.


----------



## Contrarian

niaz said:


> To develop sufficient net work of LNG distribution net work where it is available as easily as diesel, will take a long time and involve a lot of investment. Best India can hope is to convert all buses in the large cities to CNG. I foresee India switching to ultra low sulphur gasoline and diesel instead, just as Europe has done.


Niaz Sir, the shift is already happening here. In Delhi, the ENTIRE Public Transport system runs either on CNG or on electricity. Absolutely no petrol or diesel.

Infact, Delhi also has the worlds largest Eco Friendly CNG Bus Service. Its mandatory here, every bus or auto(rikshaw) to run on CNG.

And more and more private car owners are also shifting to CNG because it is so cheap. With CNG, the running cost of a car comes down to almost 1 Rs per Km.



> Besides, where all the diesel generated out of the expanded capacity of Reliance & Essar Refineries at Jamnagar and Vadinaar is going to be absorbed.


I believe that the new refinery opened is for export only.


----------



## yh1

I have always been amazed at "India beating China xxx" ranted by some Indians who really stack with inferiority complex. Indians are proud of the economic growth. Fine with us. But if you guys want a comparison you must know that the economic gap between China and India has actually being widened in recent years. From now on China would add 1 extra trillion dollar GDP in every three years (i.e., at growth rate 9-10&#37.


----------



## Nemesis

and yet for all your achievements, both India and China have the highest number and the second highest number of poor people in the world.

Perhaps, instead of "India>China" or "China>India" BS, we should concentrate on how to improve our Human Development indicators. GDP indicators mean absolutely nothing.


----------



## TopCat

I dont care about those numbers.. But who travelled to china will definitely get a feeling of a almost developed country with infrastructure and civic life. But if you travel to India, you still feel like you are roaming around Africa. No more comments...

PS: average people are twice as civilized than indian subcontinent.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nemesis

iajdani said:


> I dont care about those numbers.. But who travelled to china will definitely get a feeling of a almost developed country with infrastructure and civic life. But if you travel to India, you still feel like you are roaming around Africa. No more comments...



As a Communist nation, China is efficient in hiding its poverty to the outside world. That does not mean it doesn't exist. Behind the facade of glittering Shanghai, there are provinces and districts that are as bad as India. 

If India feels like Africa, what does Bangladesh feel like? 




> PS: average people are twice as civilized than indian subcontinent.



You realise that the Indian sub-continent includes Bangladesh right?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## wtf

yh1 said:


> I have always been amazed at "India beating China xxx" ranted by some Indians who really stack with inferiority complex. Indians are proud of the economic growth. Fine with us. But if you guys want a comparison you must know that the economic gap between China and India has actually being widened in recent years. From now on China would add 1 extra trillion dollar GDP in every three years (i.e., at growth rate 9-10%).



A lot of times "India beating China" is exactly as what you said - a rant.

In this case, there is an economic reason. If India beats China in growth rate for a quarter (or even a year), it will get India some publicity as the worlds leading growing economy. The idea is that this will cause a burst of investment, leading to a self-fulfilling prophecy of growth. Wall Street Journal was the first to report his news and speculate that if India grew fast this year, the resulting investment could sustain this growth for a longer term.

Another reason for the public celebration is the relief that India is not tied to global economy as closely as expected. Some 8% of India's GDP is from "services exports" which is mainly IT. Further, IT sector has the young, fast spending, newly-middle-class group which fuels the domestic spending. Hence there was worry that India may be affected badly (like Mexico has been in the past) with global slowdown. The fact that we are growing fast is a relief.

This is not an attempt to put China down or to compare ourselves with China in terms of GDP, just a way to attract more investment to India.


----------



## Gucci Juice

the bangladesh guy

they are very good at covering up...

i dont want to post any details here, but my friend and my teacher's son have visited china and have told me of their experiences and they aren't the china everyone knows. 

anyway i dont want to offend anyone so i wont post it here.

the difference is that Democratic countries are slower than authoritarian countries (remember Russia in the 30s) how they developed so quickly?


----------



## Hellfire

well whether india beats or not is merely speculative right now.

but what is apparent in the background of the recent economic woes, the chinese have been hit hard, primarily due to the fact that they are an export oriented country catering to foreign markets.

India on the other hand is a predominantly self-consuming economy and less dependant on exports. as a result there is even a wide gap in layoffs whereas in China layoffs occurred due to lack of export orders, in India companies managed to bench the workforce due to lack of export orders and simply didnt issue pink slips off hand.

the figures for layoffs can be compared by googling.

Linkin Park had said about discounts and decrease in real estate. Well you are talking about metropolitan centers sir and as such the markets there were already over inflated. come to cities like meerut, jaipur, bareilly and show me where is the depreciation in real estate? in fact there has been 10&#37; appreciation of the costs in these cities.

as for retail markets, it caters to not more than 5-7% of Indian domestic consumer. rural markets rule the roost and there the companies have broken even and made handsome profits. HUL is a very good example as they targetted the rural sector which is too massive for any downturn to ever have an effect.


----------



## godsavetheworld

*Nano gets over 2 lakh bookings* 

Our Bureau 


Mumbai, May 4 The Tata Nano has drawn 2.03 lakh bookings valued at nearly Rs 2,500 crore, according to a Tata Motors release issued here on Monday. 

The booking window was open from April 9 to 25. The release states that 6.10 lakh booking forms were sold through dealerships, Westside/Croma outlets and banks. Of the total bookings, 70 per cent were financed while the rest of the applicants paid up wholly in cash.

Nearly 50 per cent of the bookings, involving down payment of Rs 1.4 lakh, were for the top-end Nano LX costing Rs 1.9 lakh (ex-showroom Mumbai), followed by 30 per cent for the mid-end Nano CX (Rs 1.2 lakh for a Rs 1.63 lakh car). Only 20 per cent opted for the Rs 1.34 lakh Nano Standard, paying Rs 95,000 upfront. 

The total number of bookings caught industry circles by surprise since they expected nearly three times as much for the worlds least expensive car. Yet, the fact remains that the down-payment did not come in cheap and took up over 70 per cent of the price of the car. Corresponding amounts for other compact cars from the Maruti and Hyundai stables are a lot lower though they are priced more. Had the Nano down-payment been fixed at a level of Rs 40,000-50,000, the total number of bookings would have exceeded six lakh. The bottomline is that Tata Motors has received Rs 2,500 crore while sales of forms fetched an additional Rs 18 crore, sources said.

Customers could have also been deterred by the prospects of waiting for months on end to get their cars. After all, the interim plant at Pantnagar can only produce 50,000 Nanos annually and big numbers can only be envisaged once the Sanand facility in Gujarat is commissioned next yearAccording to the present arrangement, the first one lakh allottees will be chosen through a computerised random selection procedure. Their names will be announced within 60 days of closure of the booking (June 25). Applicants who do not mind waiting will be paid interest while those keen on cancelling their bookings will be refunded in full. Deliveries will begin in July and are expected to be completed in the last quarter of 2010.


----------



## Screaming Skull

godsavetheworld said:


> *Nano gets over 2 lakh bookings*
> 
> Our Bureau
> 
> 
> Mumbai, May 4 The Tata Nano has drawn 2.03 lakh bookings valued at nearly Rs 2,500 crore, according to a Tata Motors release issued here on Monday.
> 
> The booking window was open from April 9 to 25. The release states that 6.10 lakh booking forms were sold through dealerships, Westside/Croma outlets and banks. Of the total bookings, 70 per cent were financed while the rest of the applicants paid up wholly in cash.....................



2500 cr = $ 500 mn in revenues already  Great going!


----------



## Screaming Skull

Hey godsavetheworld can you pls post this news in the Indian Economy section too?


----------



## Jako

I think mamata has booked at least 3.......running out of funds you know......btw had you all noticed mamata going to singur to protest against the nano plant in a Tata Sumo!!!


----------



## Screaming Skull

The bookings were open only from Apr 9th to 29th. That means TATA made $500 mn in just 21 days!!!!!!


----------



## wtf

Screaming Skull said:


> The bookings were open only from Apr 9th to 29th. That means TATA made $500 mn in just 21 days!!!!!!



Just as well too. They were in financial trouble trying to get ways to pay for the Jaguar acquisition and their bridge loans were coming due. They could not raise debt in the international market due to credit downgrades, while their issue of debt to Indian public met with lukewarm response. 

They can only produce 100,000 Nanos in a year (best case) and plan to refund the other deposits in a year. So basically they get $250 Mn in temporary financing. It is not much of a loss to public either since all those who get the car in the first year can easily resell them at a higher price.


----------



## gpit

Too many if, will, and may in the article. Please dont count chickens before they are hatched. I still vividly remember that Government of India, in 2007, proposed having free broadband (2Mbps ) internet access for everyone in 2009, which gave a huge sensation at that time. Where is that now?

Please think more now, currently, at the moment

This article is also logically weird. If one or two better Indian quarters can be deemed an advertisement for whatever, wouldnt the past several hundreds worse quarters have already been advertising something thoroughly and sufficiently?


----------



## wtf

gpit said:


> This article is also logically weird. If one or two better Indian quarters can be deemed an advertisement for whatever, wouldnt the past several hundreds worse quarters have already been advertising something thoroughly and sufficiently?



The idea is that the fastest growing country in the world gets disproportionately more media coverage than the second biggest. Hence a single quarter of beating China will convince a lot of investors about India (Or so goes the claim).

Seems like money does flow into growing economies.
Venture Investment Climbs in India, China and Israel - Bits Blog - NYTimes.com


----------



## jeypore

What the thread is lacking is the economic downturn was effected by the banking industries and practices. While non of Indian banks have been effected or needed a bailout money, does not hold true for the Chinese gov't owned banks. The chinese gov't owned bank is just sucking in money from the gov't for there sirvival and has the highest default rate in the world. The gov't is still trying to reforming the banks in 21 century. That is the legacy of communism that is going to hurt China, if they do not keep up with the export market.


----------



## wtf

jeypore said:


> What the thread is lacking is the economic downturn was effected by the banking industries and practices. While non of Indian banks have been effected or needed a bailout money, does not hold true for the Chinese gov't owned banks. The chinese gov't owned bank is just sucking in money from the gov't for there sirvival and has the highest default rate in the world. The gov't is still trying to reforming the banks in 21 century. That is the legacy of communism that is going to hurt China, if they do not keep up with the export market.



And what is your source of data ? Chinese banks have problems, but default is not the major one yet (except for a bunch of real estate loans). Their problem is the huge investment they made in US real estate through CDO's.

And the problem with China's banks is the same as Indian ones - lack of secondary market for debts (i.e. bonds). And bonds won't be popular until interest rates come down, which won't happen until inflation comes down, which won't happen until FDI flows stop.

Of course, China does have problems allowing foreign companies into their banking sector but they are only one step further out than India which again does not allow fully owned foreign banks. Luckily, Indian rules meet WTO requirements, while China's do not.


----------



## jeypore

wtf said:


> *And what is your source of data ?*






> Three of China&#8217;s four large state-owned banks, with China Agricultural Bank as the exception, have become diversified stock companies. Shareholders of these banks include Goldman Sachs, Bank of America, HSBC, The Royal Bank of Scotland, and The International Finance Corporation, and their demands must be considered, even while following the government&#8217;s instruction. *The management of these banks do not believe that once bad loans occur the government will bail them out as it did ten years ago, for they are no long the government&#8217;s children.* After the Asian financial crisis in 1997-98, the government also increased investment in infrastructure construction and overloaded the bad side of banks&#8217; loan books, but the banks were all state-owned then. The government then injected $60 billion in total into the Bank of China, China Construction Bank, and Industrial and Commercial Bank.
> 
> Banks? Lending Reluctance Undermines Stimulus Plan-ChinaStakes.com



The basic problem, they say, is that the Chinese government owns the banks and will continue to control them after the public offerings. The government has always exercised ultimate authority over the banks&#8217; lending decisions and, historically, has forced them to lend to corrupt and inefficient state-owned enterprises. That leaves the banks with a large share of loans that, effectively, default. Despite the recent reforms, that basic interference continues.

Because the government now badly wants to modernize its financial sector and bring it up to Western standards, it has made a clear attempt to clean up the balance sheets of the big banks in preparation for their public offerings. The Industrial and Commercial Bank received a direct infusion of something like $30 billion from the Ministry of Finance and the Chinese central bank. *The government also reduced Industrial and Commercial&#8217;s ratio of &#8220;nonperforming loans&#8221; to less than 5 percent from 34 percent in 2000 by taking $35 billion in failed loans off its books and giving them to specially created &#8220;asset management*

http://faculty.chicagobooth.edu/austan.goolsbee/website/PDFs/escene.06.10.china.pdf

Read this PDF file!!!! 
Thanks.


----------



## Aeneas

jeypore said:


> The basic problem, they say, is that the Chinese government owns the banks and will continue to control them after the public offerings. The government has always exercised ultimate authority over the banks lending decisions and, historically, has forced them to lend to corrupt and inefficient state-owned enterprises. That leaves the banks with a large share of loans that, effectively, default. Despite the recent reforms, that basic interference continues.
> 
> Because the government now badly wants to modernize its financial sector and bring it up to Western standards, it has made a clear attempt to clean up the balance sheets of the big banks in preparation for their public offerings. The Industrial and Commercial Bank received a direct infusion of something like $30 billion from the Ministry of Finance and the Chinese central bank. *The government also reduced Industrial and Commercials ratio of nonperforming loans to less than 5 percent from 34 percent in 2000 by taking $35 billion in failed loans off its books and giving them to specially created asset management*
> 
> http://faculty.chicagobooth.edu/austan.goolsbee/website/PDFs/escene.06.10.china.pdf
> 
> Read this PDF file!!!!
> Thanks.



my opinion

the way China did in banks is rather stormy but efficient in past years.they will lend money to 10 corporations,five of them profit,the other 5 lose.but the benefit from 5 Profit-making corporation will exceed the lose from 5 unsuccessful corporation a lot.

it is because there were huge economic development space for a huge poor nation like China before.but now,we have to change.the economic of China had developed a lot in past years.there are no more space like before.if we continiue lend money to 10 corporations,and let half of them defeated.the benefit from 5 successful corporations may not match the lose from 5 unsuccessful corporations anymore.so we had to make sure at least 6 of 10 corporations profit.10 years later,we must sure 7 or 8.


----------



## Hellfire

gpit said:


> Too many if, will, and may in the article. Please dont count chickens before they are hatched. I still vividly remember that Government of India, in 2007, proposed having free broadband (2Mbps ) internet access for everyone in 2009, which gave a huge sensation at that time. Where is that now?
> 
> Please think more now, currently, at the moment
> 
> This article is also logically weird. If one or two better Indian quarters can be deemed an advertisement for whatever, wouldnt the past several hundreds worse quarters have already been advertising something thoroughly and sufficiently?



interesting

can you give the necessary link for this professed free broadband?


----------



## wtf

jeypore said:


> The basic problem, they say, is that the Chinese government owns the banks and will continue to control them after the public offerings. The government has always exercised ultimate authority over the banks&#8217; lending decisions and, historically, has forced them to lend to corrupt and inefficient state-owned enterprises. That leaves the banks with a large share of loans that, effectively, default. Despite the recent reforms, that basic interference continues.
> 
> Because the government now badly wants to modernize its financial sector and bring it up to Western standards, it has made a clear attempt to clean up the balance sheets of the big banks in preparation for their public offerings. The Industrial and Commercial Bank received a direct infusion of something like $30 billion from the Ministry of Finance and the Chinese central bank. *The government also reduced Industrial and Commercial&#8217;s ratio of &#8220;nonperforming loans&#8221; to less than 5 percent from 34 percent in 2000 by taking $35 billion in failed loans off its books and giving them to specially created &#8220;asset management*
> 
> http://faculty.chicagobooth.edu/austan.goolsbee/website/PDFs/escene.06.10.china.pdf
> 
> Read this PDF file!!!!
> Thanks.



Thanks for the link, but that does not support the statement of "world's highest default rates". And I'd stop criticizing govt. control of banks - US owns 79&#37; of AIG, 60% of Citi, is owed large loans by all other banks and essentially funds day to day operations of major US banks (through the discount window). 

India stipulates mandatory agricultural loans, 16% rural branches and no-fully-owned-foreign-banks. It does slow the growth of the sector and economy, but also gives more room for government to intervene in a crisis.

Anyway, expecting Chinese govt. to keep its hands off the banking sector, the lubricant of the economy which it wants to control is pointless. If they mess up, they can always control the currency exchange rates and rescue the banks -its simpler than picking up broken pieces left by a private banking sector. 
Of course, if Chinese government can single handedly handle a serious multi-sector crisis is open to question, but that is not the current crisis as far as China is concerned.


----------



## PeacefulIndian

_Looks like Obama does not like my place!!_

Say no to Bangalore, yes to New York: Obama

Tuesday May 5, 09:10 AM Source: Financial Express 

Say no to Bangalore, yes to New York: Obama

'Say no to Bangalore and yes to Buffalo,' seems to be the latest mantra of US President Barack Obama as he struggles to bring the ailing American economy back on track. 

Meeting one of his major election promises, Obama announced end to years of tax incentives to those US companies which create jobs overseas in places like Bangalore. 

Instead, the incentives would now go to those creating jobs inside the US, in places like the Buffalo city - bordering Canada in upstate New York. 

"We will stop letting American companies that create jobs overseas take deductions on their expenses when they do not pay any American taxes on their profits," Obama said at White House announcing the international tax policy reform. 

"We will use the savings to give tax cuts to companies that are investing in research and development here at home so that we can jump start job creation, foster innovation, and enhance America's competitiveness," Obama said. 

*The new tax laws are expected to majorly hit countries like India, China and Philippines, where US companies have been outsourcing their work. *

*Hitting hard at the current taxation system, to which he had been very critical since his election days and as a Senator, Obama said: "It's a tax code that says you should pay lower taxes if you create a job in Bangalore, India, than if you create one in Buffalo, New York." *

Reiterating his campaign rhetoric, the US President said: "The way we make our businesses competitive is not to reward American companies operating overseas with a roughly two per cent tax rate on foreign profits; a rate that costs taxpayers tens of billions of dollars a year." 

Obama said he wants US companies to remain most competitive in the world. "But the way to make sure that happens is not to reward our companies for moving jobs off our shores or transferring profits to overseas tax havens," he argued. 

Announcing a set of proposals to crack down on illegal overseas tax evasion, close loopholes, and make it more profitable for companies to create jobs here in the US, Obama said his series of tax reforms would save USD 210 billion in the next 10 years. 

Under new measures, American companies would also have to disclose before the IRS details of the income American citizens are generating in overseas accounts. "For years, we've talked about stopping Americans from illegally hiding their money overseas, and getting tough with the financial institutions that let them get away with it," he said.


----------



## sob

The great American Tamasha starts now. All the big affected companies are going to gather together and will start lobbying.

I can visualise the American Lobbyists rubbing their hands in glee and counting the Dollars that they will be billing.


----------



## godsavetheworld

They should know that America lacks serious technical human resource. Infact their own research had showed, that for ever $1 US companies invest in India, they get $1.2 in return.

However I feel, the effect of this policy will be to an extent, and the huge domestic demand will suffice.


----------



## a1b2c145

Nemesis said:


> and yet for all your achievements, both India and China have the highest number and the second highest number of poor people in the world.
> 
> Perhaps, instead of "India>China" or "China>India" BS, we should concentrate on how to improve our Human Development indicators. GDP indicators mean absolutely nothing.



Absolutely! that's ture .
the purpose of our economic growth is to improve people's lives, so we should not argue with each other about who's powerful which is boring ,We fight against terrorists and oppose to Political infighting just wanting to creat a good atmosphere for economy!!!!

besides,some other indian guys can you change your strange women photos which demonize your image


----------



## a1b2c145

wtf said:


> A lot of times "India beating China" is exactly as what you said - a rant.
> 
> In this case, there is an economic reason. If India beats China in growth rate for a quarter (or even a year), it will get India some publicity as the worlds leading growing economy. The idea is that this will cause a burst of investment, leading to a self-fulfilling prophecy of growth. Wall Street Journal was the first to report his news and speculate that if India grew fast this year, the resulting investment could sustain this growth for a longer term.
> 
> Another reason for the public celebration is the relief that India is not tied to global economy as closely as expected. Some 8% of India's GDP is from "services exports" which is mainly IT. Further, IT sector has the young, fast spending, newly-middle-class group which fuels the domestic spending. Hence there was worry that India may be affected badly (like Mexico has been in the past) with global slowdown. The fact that we are growing fast is a relief.
> 
> This is not an attempt to put China down or to compare ourselves with China in terms of GDP, just a way to attract more investment to India.





Both countries should make cooperation rather than confrontation which may be trapped by bad western countries


----------



## Aragorn2608

I think..China is growing as a whole ...and india grows only in some areas(non cumulative growth)
So...less growth rate is better if its cumulative... Chinese have significantly improved in Infra,engineering,Manufacturing etc.
India has still some miles to go...But i am optimistic about India.


----------



## white_pawn

Aragorn, i agree with some of your view but not all, china's growth is not over all growth, its gorwing on some part similar to that of India's, which is not good. its simply defined as Developed and Developing countires. Nither India nor China falls in the catagery of Developed Countires. Developed Countires are the counties with high per capital index, that is the growth effects maximum population of the country and Developing countires where growth is seen only certain part of ppls. You would be knowing that.


----------



## jeypore

wtf said:


> *Thanks for the link, but that does not support the statement of "world's highest default rates". And I'd stop criticizing govt. control of banks - US owns 79% of AIG, 60% of Citi, is owed large loans by all other banks and essentially funds day to day operations of major US banks (through the discount window). *
> 
> India stipulates mandatory agricultural loans, 16% rural branches and no-fully-owned-foreign-banks. It does slow the growth of the sector and economy, but also gives more room for government to intervene in a crisis.
> 
> Anyway, expecting Chinese govt. to keep its hands off the banking sector, the lubricant of the economy which it wants to control is pointless. If they mess up, they can always control the currency exchange rates and rescue the banks -its simpler than picking up broken pieces left by a private banking sector.
> Of course, if Chinese government can single handedly handle a serious multi-sector crisis is open to question, but that is not the current crisis as far as China is concerned.



Mr. WTF,

First of all AIG is not a bank, it is a insurance company that US gov't had to bail out (long story). American gov't does not owen any banks in America, they regulate money supply thru Federal Reserve, so I am not getting what your point is.

The chinese gov't owen banks have the highest default rate, close to 35%, then any other banks, it is fact. So what you point of contention I do not understand. Anyways, my theory stands, in order to suppliment these rough banks, china has to generate export dollars. They are desperatly trying reforms these banks, especially 4 large ones, but they have not been successful at it yet.




> If they mess up, they can always control the currency exchange rates and rescue the banks -its simpler than picking up broken pieces left by a private banking sector.



I especially do not understand the statement above. Simply producing currency to fix all your problems!!! One word "Inflation!"

And who says that the government has to step in and pick up private banking broken pieces. Just because American administration decided that was a good idea? First of all bailing out the banks in America was a bad idea, and it goes against the ideals of America. By doing so, United States is tipping more towards socialist ideals. 

And lastly, Gov't run banks are worse then private run banks. There are numerous examples on this, so it is not simpler to run gov't run banks then to pick private banks pieces.

Thanks


----------



## jeypore

Aeneas said:


> my opinion
> 
> *the way China did in banks is rather stormy but efficient in past years.they will lend money to 10 corporations,five of them profit,the other 5 lose.but the benefit from 5 Profit-making corporation will exceed the lose from 5 unsuccessful corporation a lot.*




I think, you need to understand business before making statement of this sort. Loaning to 10 companies, where 5 compaines profit out weighs the rest is a ludacris idea, it is not a "Pareto effect." To loan money it is a risk that banks take, and the returns are based on the risk taken. Try to understand this first.


----------



## jeypore

Nemesis said:


> and yet for all your achievements, both India and China have the highest number and the second highest number of poor people in the world.
> 
> Perhaps, instead of "India>China" or "China>India" BS, we should concentrate on how to improve our Human Development indicators. *GDP indicators mean absolutely nothing*.



I do not know what world you live in, but GDP means everything. To alleviate the problems of poor it is directly related to the GDP of the country. I would start from reading economic 101 that should help.


----------



## gpit

jeypore said:


> The basic problem, they say, is that the Chinese government owns the banks and will continue to control them after the public offerings.Chinese Bank World's Largest Lender



To the contrary of what you believed, major banks controlled but not monopolized or run by government is perhaps an advantage. This is a reason why US government wants take over momentarily Citibank, GS, etc. and then follows up with tighter regulation and monitor. USG doesn't want to be a banker though.

Free landing has been proven detrimental in capitalist countries.



> April 14, 2009 · The Industrial and Commercial Bank of China already was the world's biggest bank by market capitalization. It is now the biggest bank by deposits as well. The Financial Times says it shows how *Chinese banks have emerged relatively unscathed from the global crisis*.
> 
> Chinese Bank World's Largest Lender : NPR


----------



## Munir

India cannot even beat something small so let us forget the dragon...
India, Suddenly Starved for Investment
.....India&#8217;s phenomenal growth of the last five years was powered in large part by huge injections of cash and investment. Investment accounted for about 39 percent of the country&#8217;s gross domestic product in fiscal year 2008, up from 25 percent five years ago. At its peak, more than a third of investment came from abroad, according to Credit Suisse. But in the last three months of last year, foreign loans and direct investment fell by nearly a third, to their lowest level in more than two years.

In a recent report, the International Monetary Fund said Indian companies were among the world&#8217;s most vulnerable, after American firms, because they borrowed aggressively during the boom. Using data from Moody&#8217;s, the credit rating firm, the I.M.F. estimated in a recent report that defaults among nonfinancial South Asian firms could climb to 20 percent in the coming year, up from an expectation of 4.2 percent a year earlier. (American firms are expected to default on loans at a rate of 23 percent.)

The decline in foreign investment has taken a big toll on sectors like real estate, manufacturing, infrastructure and even art, which was bolstered by demand from globalization&#8217;s nouveau riche here and abroad. In the last quarter of 2008, the economy&#8217;s growth rate plummeted to about 5.3 percent, the lowest in five years. While consumer demand, particularly in the countryside, has kept the economy growing, the sudden slowing in the flow of foreign funds will make it harder for the country to grow fast enough to pull hundreds of millions of people out of stifling poverty...... 


Related link: http://www.nytimes.com/2009/05/05/business/global/05rupee.html?ref=asia


----------



## gpit

hellfire said:


> interesting
> 
> can you give the necessary link for this professed free broadband?



Here you are.



> NEW DELHI: *The government proposes to offer all citizens of India free, high-speed broadband connectivity by 2009*, through the state-owned telecom service providers BSNL and MTNL. While consumers would cheer, the move holds the potential to kill the telecom business as we know it. ...
> 
> Broadband to go free in 2 yrs - Telecom-News By Industry-News-The Economic Times



Your elected GoI couldnt be more amusing!  And many of you guys believe it.


----------



## jeypore

gpit said:


> *To the contrary of what you believed, major banks controlled but not monopolized or run by government is perhaps an advantage.* This is a reason why US government wants take over momentarily Citibank, GS, etc. and then follows up with tighter regulation and monitor. USG doesn't want to be a banker though.
> 
> Free landing has been proven detrimental in capitalist countries.



My Gpit, you did not read further:



> The government has always exercised ultimate authority over the banks lending decisions and, *historically, has forced them to lend to corrupt and inefficient state-owned enterprises. That leaves the banks with a large share of loans that, effectively, default. Despite the recent reforms, that basic interference continues*.



It is proven time and time again that gov't control in a free market society is detramental. The gov't agency's do not have the speed or the innovative drive to reform, and there lies the bases of the problem. No matter how the American banks played there game, mainly greed, but I believe they should have suffered for there greed, and not to be bail out, simple. Because in a free market economy there always lies another entrepreneur waiting to take the old banks place.


----------



## gpit

jeypore said:


> It is proven time and time again that gov't control in a free market society is detramental. The gov't agency's do not have the speed or the innovative drive to reform, and there lies the bases of the problem. No matter how the American banks played there game, mainly greed, but I believe they should have suffered for there greed, and not to be bail out, simple. Because in a free market economy there always lies another entrepreneur waiting to take the old banks place.




It is also proven time and time again that free economy without regulation lead to a dead end  monopoly and revolution.

This is why in developed countries healthy regulations are always in place and being effectively executed. This financial crisis is precisely caused by lack of regulation and/or execution of the rules.

As most of major Chinese Banks are (at least partially) in public, it invites some external constraints. It can be good, but it can also be bad.

Improvement of banking system doesnt necessarily to be taken over by outsiders; it can also be achieved through government interferences as the US is currently doing.


----------



## maverick2009

Munnir every country accross the Globe is suffering in what is the worst Recession since the great depression just before World 2 in 1938.

But in UK where i live UK gdp will drop by 3% this year nd by 1% the year after.

The USA & OTHER developed countriers will acheive virtually zero growth this year and between 0-1% the next year. 

Despite this m,assive slump which has left the western world virtually bankrupt India will achieve over 6% annualy both next year and this year. 

The reason being INDIA is not TOTALLY dependent on outside investment like china or Western EXPORT Markets.

India growth is 70% dependent on india,s massive Young population..and 300 million middle class indians consmer needs. 

They are less exposed than the WEST & CHINA to recession. 

But effected they are because india was until this year growing at 9%


----------



## Cheetah786

maverick2009 said:


> Munnir every country accross the Globe is suffering in what is the worst Recession since the great depression just before World 2 in 1938.
> 
> But in UK where i live UK gdp will drop by 3% this year nd by 1% the year after.
> 
> The USA & OTHER developed countriers will acheive virtually zero growth this year and between 0-1% the next year.
> 
> Despite this m,assive slump which has left the western world virtually bankrupt India will achieve over 6% annualy both next year and this year.
> 
> The reason being INDIA is not TOTALLY dependent on outside investment like china or Western EXPORT Markets.
> 
> India growth is 70% dependent on india,s massive Young population..and 300 million middle class indians consmer needs.
> 
> They are less exposed than the WEST & CHINA to recession.
> 
> But effected they are because india was until this year growing at 9%



dude are you for real chinese have no external debt period but they are net gainers of westren debt they just passed USA as the biggest car market in the world . chinese economy is been growing for years they have a bigger consumer base then europe put togather.hong kong is been cutting income taxes for last few years as the government there been taking in more money then they needed thats just one part of china.

i guess indian call centers and IT industry is totally dependent on locals +


> Ramesh Kakadiya, proprietor of DNDiamonds and Jewellery, a leading wholesale dealer of loose diamonds and jewellery manufactured in India, said: We have stopped diamond export to the US because of the market conditions. Several diamond export units in Santacruz Export Processing Zone (SEEPZ) and Maharastra Industrial Development Corporation in Mumbai that focused on the US market have been closed down recently because they are unable to get payments from their US clients. Due to bankruptcies and financial crises, the US clients are unable to honour their commitments.
> 
> Many Indian diamond exporters that served jewellery chains and department stores across the US have fallen victim to the financial crisis



Buddy indian economys is heavily dependent on exports and major part of exports goes to west so chinese are in much better shape then any other nation .i am not saying they are not suffering but saying indian economy is doing better then chinese is absolute childish.


----------



## jeypore

> Buddy indian economys is *heavily dependent on exports and major part of exports goes to west so chinese are in much better shape then any other nation* .i am not saying they are not suffering but saying indian economy is doing better then chinese is absolute childish.



Indian Economy is not export oriented, it is going to reach $200 billion end of 2009 compare that to $1 trillion+ GDP for 2009. That is roughly 20&#37;, where is the other 80% coming from, hummmmmmmm.

*India&#8217;s total exports of merchandise goods will touch US$ 200 billion in 2009, which means exports will clock an over 20 percent growth for all the five years of the policy (2004-09). This has been indicated in a CEO survey conducted by the Confederation of Indian Industry (CII) on the Foreign Trade Policy.

India&#8217;s exports to touch US$ 200 billion by 2009 : Asia Economy Watch
*


----------



## Aeneas

jeypore said:


> I think, you need to understand business before making statement of this sort. Loaning to 10 companies, where 5 compaines profit out weighs the rest is a ludacris idea, it is not a "Pareto effect." To loan money it is a risk that banks take, and the returns are based on the risk taken. Try to understand this first.


I know what is "Pareto effect" ,but the things China did in past years is different,I said it look stormy but it works.the government said to banks,be brave,forget about risks,we need speed up,government will back up if you failure.then the banks be brave enough to loan money to some corporations which they keep cautious before.there are many mistakes,but at last,China developed.yes you can say the banks can only get interest from successful corporations,it can't match the lose from unsuccesful corporations.but when China goverment said they will deal with astronomical figures bad debt in banks,they accomplish in short time,where did you think the power from?why China government has that strength to help banks?

"Pareto effect" is not omnipotent.


----------



## jeypore

Aeneas said:


> I know what is "Pareto effect" ,but the things China did in past years is different,I said it look stormy but it works.the government said to banks,be brave,forget about risks,we need speed up,government will back up if you failure.then the banks be brave enough to loan money to some corporations which they keep cautious before.there are many mistakes,but at last,China developed.yes you can say the banks can only get interest from successful corporations,it can't match the lose from unsuccesful corporations.but when China goverment said they will deal with astronomical figures bad debt in banks,they accomplish in short time,where did you think the power from?why China government has that strength to help banks?
> 
> "Pareto effect" is not omnipotent.



I did not say that you did not know what pareto effect is, but you cannot aspect pareto effect from the banks. Nevertheless to answer your basic question of how your gov't is keeping afloat these banks? And the answer is money from exports. By focusing on export solely they have found a niche to fund these bankrupt banks, which is not a bad idea, but in a downturn economy things tend to creep up, you know what I mean.


----------



## white_pawn

Cheetah786 said:


> dude are you for real chinese have no external debt period but they are net gainers of westren debt they just passed USA as the biggest car market in the world . chinese economy is been growing for years they have a bigger consumer base then europe put togather.hong kong is been cutting income taxes for last few years as the government there been taking in more money then they needed thats just one part of china.



China is know as manufacturing hub of the world, and passing USA as the biggest car market in the world is a great achievement . having 1billion + ppls so help in consumer demend case. As for as what Hong kong did its good as if that much money is not needed taxes can be reduced. 



> i guess indian call centers and IT industry is totally dependent on locals +
> 
> Buddy indian economys is heavily dependent on exports and major part of exports goes to west so chinese are in much better shape then any other nation .i am not saying they are not suffering but saying indian economy is doing better then chinese is absolute childish.



Ya till certain extent indian economy is dependent on outsourcing and it added to the middle class ppls. And many countries outsource as their work is done at Cheap rates and its similar to that of china mass producing ay material as they can do its at cheap rates. 

Indian economy is not much dependent on exports nither its export oriented, find the details if any mistake let me know would be thankfull.

*INDIA: - *

Export: - $ 175 Billion
GDP: - $ 1.2 Trillion
Export &#37; of GDP: - 15 %
That Is: - 1/6 of GDP

*CHINA: - *

Export: - $ 1.4 Trillion
GDP: - $ 4.2 Trillion
Export % of GDP: - 33 %
That Is: - 1/3 of GDP

Hear nither am i saying Indian economy is doing better than China, but are doing quite well compared to other countries


----------



## wtf

jeypore said:


> I did not say that you did not know what pareto effect is, but you cannot aspect pareto effect from the banks. Nevertheless to answer your basic question of how your gov't is keeping afloat these banks? And the answer is money from exports. By focusing on export solely they have found a niche to fund these bankrupt banks, which is not a bad idea, but in a downturn economy things tend to creep up, you know what I mean.



They are in a nice position that way, the Chinese govt. atleast.
If the banks fail, they just print more money. The currency is already pegged too low to promote exports and this will further screw up the valuations. That way banks get saved, exports increase and the social structure is maintained.

The real effect is of course that China is subsidizing the rest of the world by underpricing their goods and decreasing the local consumers buying power, but as long as it works for them, in my opinion ... more power to them.

And strangely enough if I were China and I was subsidizing the rest of the world, I'd at least subsidize the "strategic industries" where there was monopoly power. But the way they are going about it, they are subsidizing everything from cigarette lighters to computers.


It's one of the advantages of having a tightly controlled currency and a population which has been through the "cultural revolution".


----------



## beckham

Flintlock said:


> *Literacy Rates:*
> *
> Rank State Literacy Rate (%)*
> *1 Mizoram 91.1
> 2 Kerala 89.9*
> 3 Goa 83.3
> 4 Himachal Pradesh 81.3
> 5 Tripura 80.2
> 6 Maharashtra 77.6
> 7 Sikkim 76.6
> 8 Manipur 76.5
> 9 Assam 76.3
> 10 Uttaranchal 75.7
> 11 Tamil Nadu 74.2
> 12 Punjab 74
> 13 Nagaland 72.5
> 14 Gujarat 72.1
> 14 Meghalaya 72.1
> 16 West Bengal 71.6
> 17 Haryana 71.4
> 18 Karnataka 69.3
> 19 Orissa 68.8*
> 20 Whole INDIA 67.6*
> 21 Jammu and Kashmir 66.7
> 22 Andhra Pradesh 63.7
> 23 Chattisgarh 63.6
> 24 Arunachal Pradesh 62.8
> 25 Uttar Pradesh 61.6
> 26 Madhya Pradesh 60.9
> 27 Jharkhand 58.6
> 28 Rajasthan 57.4
> 29 Bihar 54.1



mizoram has higher literacy rate than kerala ????


----------



## godsavetheworld

^^ Why isnt Delhi in the list? It has about 78&#37; literacy rate.


----------



## TopCat

what is the definition of india's literacy??? Signing name?


----------



## wtf

iajdani said:


> what is the definition of india's literacy??? Signing name?



Indian census uses the following definition
"The total percentage of the population of an area at a particular time aged seven years or above who can read and write with understanding."

This is different from the National Literacy mission target, which also includes arithmetic.

I don't know how "India Today Magazine" calculates the same, but most likely they are using census data too. So no, signing name won't count.


----------



## TopCat

wtf said:


> Indian census uses the following definition
> "The total percentage of the population of an area at a particular time aged seven years or above who can read and write with understanding."
> 
> This is different from the National Literacy mission target, which also includes arithmetic.
> 
> I don't know how "India Today Magazine" calculates the same, but most likely they are using census data too. So no, signing name won't count.



Huh I knew it...
Do you have the statistics of 15 years above age group with basic literacy which includes reading/writing/comprehending/arithmatic/visual understanding like maps times and some IQ related visualiztion etc. That is the universal definition of literacy.


----------



## Screaming Skull

iajdani said:


> Huh I knew it...
> Do you have the statistics of 15 years above age group with basic literacy which includes reading/writing/comprehending/arithmatic/visual understanding like maps times and some IQ related visualiztion etc. That is the universal definition of literacy.



Here are the statistics from UNESCO based on the international definition of literacy for India, Pakistan, Bangladesh, Sri Lanka and China for the year 2006.

*India-* UNESCO Institute for Statistics

*Adult (15+)* - 65.2% (Male-76.4%; Female-53.4%)

*Youth (15-24)* - 81.3% (Male-86.3%; Female-75.8%)

*Bangladesh-* UNESCO Institute for Statistics 

*Adult (15+)* - 52.5% (Male-57.9%; Female-46.8%)

*Youth (15-24)* - 71% (Male-70.4%; Female-71.7%)

*Pakistan-* UNESCO Institute for Statistics

*Adult (15+)* - 54.2% (Male-67.7%; Female-39.6%)

*Youth (15-24)* - 69.2% (Male-79.1%; Female-58.4%)

*Sri Lanka-* UNESCO Institute for Statistics

*Adult (15+)* - 90.8% (Male-92.7%; Female-89.1%)

*Youth (15-24)* - 97.5% (Male-97%; Female-97.9%)

*China-* UNESCO Institute for Statistics

*Adult (15+)* - 93% (Male-96.3%; Female-89.5%)

*Youth (15-24)* - 99.2% (Male-99.4%; Female-99.1%)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Screaming Skull

^^ Some personal observations:

1. Both Sri Lanka and China are far far ahead of India, Pakistan and Bangladesh.

2. India is in a better position compared to both Pakistan and Bangladesh.

3. Gender inequality in education and literacy seems to be maximum in Pakistan. Even Bangladesh is slightly better off in this regard.

4. Growth of literacy in India and Bangladesh has been phenomenal during the period from 1990-2006.

5. A very high percentage of the youth in all the countries are literate. Just shows that the future of all these countries is very bright.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TopCat

Well thanks for the UNESCO stats. UNESCO does get the data from mostly govt source. Yet the definition of literacy hugely varies country to country. Same as for poverty.
For instance in Bangladesh the definition of literacy means standard 5 level of education who can still remain literate at the age of 15, considering discontinuation of education after primary level at the age of 11. 
So the 49&#37; of literacy you see is the test conducted by the bureo of statistics (this is done yearly basis taking random samples from all across the country and conduct actual test with question and answers) who will score 50% or above marks on the test of 5th standard education. They are called basic literate. those who scores 25-50% (merely pass the test) are called semi literates on the same test questionaries and the percentage of people above this category 66%. those who scores 25% or less are called non literate.
We dont have any statistics for standard 1 level of education who can only read and write.


----------



## wtf

iajdani said:


> Huh I knew it...
> Do you have the statistics of 15 years above age group with basic literacy which includes reading/writing/comprehending/arithmatic/visual understanding like maps times and some IQ related visualiztion etc.



Yes, we call it primary school education 

A comprehensive picture of primary education is difficult to obtain. 
Government funding for primary education means that mostly anybody who wants to study gets to study, moreover most states chip in for free food at schools. Nevertheless, though almost all (96%) Indian students go to school, their situation is pretty bad.

The economist magazine says this 
_At least almost all Indian children now go to school: a survey of 16,000 villages carried out last year by ASER, an NGO, put the enrolment rate at 96%. But it also pointed to the appalling quality of education on offer. Half of ten-year-olds could not read to the basic standard expected of six-year-olds. Over 60% could not do simple division. One reason is that, according to a World Bank study, only half of Indian teachers show up to work. Half of Indian children leave school by the age of 14._



iajdani said:


> That is the universal definition of literacy.


It is not. No literacy test includes IQ. More on this at Wikipedia 
Literacy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia and a more detailed one on the metrics used in India here Literacy in India - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## wtf

iajdani said:


> Well thanks for the UNESCO stats. UNESCO does get the data from mostly govt source. Yet the definition of literacy hugely varies country to country. Same as for poverty.
> For instance in Bangladesh the definition of literacy means standard 5 level of education who can still remain literate at the age of 15, considering discontinuation of education after primary level at the age of 11.
> So the 49&#37; of literacy you see is the test conducted by the bureo of statistics (this is done yearly basis taking random samples from all across the country and conduct actual test with question and answers) who will score 50% or above marks on the test of 5th standard education. They are called basic literate. those who scores 25-50% (merely pass the test) are called semi literates on the same test questionaries and the percentage of people above this category 66%. those who scores 25% or less are called non literate.
> We dont have any statistics for standard 1 level of education who can only read and write.



That is a great method of measuring literacy. The full paper about the survey in 2008 is here.
The difference between Indian census and the Bangladeshi one is the addition of arithmetic. (It is also the difference between Indian census and NLM) . The survey says about 35% are (absolutely) illiterate, pretty much same as Indian stats. about 49% are literate while another 16% fall somewhere in between.
Bangladesh Literacy Assessment Survey 2008


National literacy mission data here. They use the same definition of literacy as Bangladesh but then quote *2001* census data which only includes those aged 15 and above. Bangladesh on the other hand focuses on 11-14 year olds.
National literacy mission . Indian data that I could find did not break up the data into literate/semi-literate. 

So in summary, yes, the 49% literacy of Bangladesh might be under representing the actual literacy of Bangladesh which by India's measures could be anywhere from 50%-66% range and comparable to India's 65%.


----------



## Screaming Skull

iajdani said:


> Well thanks for the UNESCO stats. UNESCO does get the data from mostly govt source. Yet the definition of literacy hugely varies country to country. Same as for poverty.
> For instance in Bangladesh the definition of literacy means standard 5 level of education who can still remain literate at the age of 15, considering discontinuation of education after primary level at the age of 11.



I did some research of my own and found this report http://www.campebd.org/download/PopularEW2002English.pdf titled "Literacy In Bangladesh-NEED FOR A NEW VISION"

According to this report Bangladesh defines literacy as- "Possession of skills in reading, writing and numeracy related to familiar contents and contexts and the ability to use these skills in everyday life in order to function effectively in society." This is by and large the definition of literacy world over, even in India.

It is only the method of ascertaining this, which is different in Bangladesh as compared to India.



> So the 49&#37; of literacy you see is the test conducted by the bureo of statistics (this is done yearly basis taking random samples from all across the country and conduct actual test with question and answers) who will score 50% or above marks on the test of 5th standard education. They are called basic literate. those who scores 25-50% (merely pass the test) are called semi literates on the same test questionaries and the percentage of people above this category 66%. those who scores 25% or less are called non literate.
> We dont have any statistics for standard 1 level of education who can only read and write.



When I first read your above statements I was amazed at the ability of the GoB to conduct a nationwide test for a population of 150 million Bangladeshis (a worthy acceptable sample size IMO should be at least 10% of the population if not more). This would be a bigger exercise than election itself. But again I was disappointed! *Guess what? The sample size to determine the literacy rate in Bangladesh for the year 2002 from the above cited report is only 13,145!* 

How can a sample of 13,145 individuals ever portray a true picture of the state of literacy in a country of 150 mil people? I guess the GoB adopted such a method only to save the cost of a national level census. I mean this so absurd. I still can't digest that GoB is adopting such an absurd method. It is like compensating for elections with just exit polls or SMS polls.

Correct me if I am missing something here or if your views differ from mine but personally I would never accept such an unscientific methodology to determine something as important as the literacy rate of a country.


----------



## wtf

Screaming Skull said:


> I did some research of my own and found this report http://www.campebd.org/download/PopularEW2002English.pdf titled "Literacy In Bangladesh-NEED FOR A NEW VISION"
> 
> According to this report Bangladesh defines literacy as- "Possession of skills in reading, writing and numeracy related to familiar contents and contexts and the ability to use these skills in everyday life in order to function effectively in society." This is by and large the definition of literacy world over, even in India.
> 
> When I first read your above statements I was amazed at the ability of the GoB to conduct a nationwide test for a population of 150 million Bangladeshis (a worthy acceptable sample size IMO should be at least 10% of the population if not more). This would be a bigger exercise than election itself. But again I was disappointed! *Guess what? The sample size to determine the literacy rate in Bangladesh for the year 2002 from the above cited report is only 13,145!*
> 
> How can a sample of 13,145 individuals ever portray a true picture of the state of literacy in a country of 150 mil people?



Statistically speaking a survey of 13,000 should provide an accurate picture due to central limit theorem (Central limit theorem - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia). India conducts its National Sample Survey and publishes those results and the actual results are within 10% accuracy. 
Bangladesh is certainly doing better than the 49% claim.

The problem here (comparing Indian and Bangladeshi data) is not with the survey method but with sampling itself.

Bangladesh surveyed 11-14 year olds. I can't find the equivalent Indian NSS data for 11-14 year olds. Indian census focuses more on 15+ year olds (it treats all 0-6 year olds as illiterate) while enrollment rate for Indian primary schools is around 97%.

Bangladeshi data is from 2008. Indian ones are from 2001.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## wtf

Screaming Skull said:


> I did some research of my own and found this report http://www.campebd.org/download/PopularEW2002English.pdf titled "Literacy In Bangladesh-NEED FOR A NEW VISION"



That data you have is different from the Bangladesh survey of 2008. It shows 49% as illiterate - I think this is the data from a survey conducted in 2001 in Bangladesh. The link I had posted earlier had that number at a lower 35%.


----------



## Screaming Skull

wtf said:


> Statistically speaking a survey of 13,000 should provide an accurate picture due to central limit theorem (Central limit theorem - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia). India conducts its National Sample Survey and publishes those results and the actual results are within 10% accuracy.
> Bangladesh is certainly doing better than the 49% claim.



I am fully aware of the central limit theorem and also acknowledge that the sampling is scientific and statistically correct, as mentioned in the report that I cited. But my point is that the applicability of such a statistical method for something like literacy or population estimation is unscientific. As you know about the central limit theorem and statistical processes you would also know the traditional areas in which they are applied and the reasons for their applications. TRP ratings, exit polls etc. are good examples.

IMHO in most cases such statistical surveys usually throw up results that are grossly contrary to the reality. So your comment that "Bangladesh is certainly doing *better* than the 49% claim." holds no ground as it could have been "Bangladesh is certainly doing *worse* than the 49% claim." too, as the error could be positive or negative.



> The problem here (comparing Indian and Bangladeshi data) is not with the survey method but with sampling itself.
> 
> Bangladesh surveyed 11-14 year olds. I can't find the equivalent Indian NSS data for 11-14 year olds. Indian census focuses more on 15+ year olds (it treats all 0-6 year olds as illiterate) while enrollment rate for Indian primary schools is around 97%.
> 
> Bangladeshi data is from 2008. Indian ones are from 2001.



Don't work up yourself with so many different reports and surveys. Just read my post 76. It has UNESCO data for the period 1990-2006. Provides a good comparison. Again IMHO this is the most credible data that you can possibly access as the sole objective of UNESCO is to improve education standards world over and I am sure that they would never publish unverified data. So whatever the methods used by India or Bangladesh, if a figure has surfaced on the UNESCO report, then rest assured it has been normalized scientifically, considering all the variations the methods of different countries. 

Also, remember no country in the world wants to project itself in negative light! So, if a certain method of evaluation proves to be disadvantageous to a country then it will certainly scrap it and adopt the general assessment standards.


----------



## Screaming Skull

wtf said:


> That data you have is different from the Bangladesh survey of 2008. It shows 49% as illiterate - I think this is the data from a survey conducted in 2001 in Bangladesh. The link I had posted earlier had that number at a lower 35%.



The objective of posting that report was to highlight two things, one the definition of literacy in Bangladesh and two the method of survey to determine the same. The Bangladeshi member was confused between the two and assumed the definition of literacy in Bangladesh to be completely different from what it is in other parts of the world.


----------



## TopCat

Screaming Skull said:


> I am fully aware of the central limit theorem and also acknowledge that the sampling is scientific and statistically correct, as mentioned in the report that I cited. But my point is that the applicability of such a statistical method for something like literacy or population estimation is unscientific. As you know about the central limit theorem and statistical processes you would also know the traditional areas in which they are applied and the reasons for their applications. TRP ratings, exit polls etc. are good examples.
> 
> IMHO in most cases such statistical surveys usually throw up results that are grossly contrary to the reality. So your comment that "Bangladesh is certainly doing *better* than the 49&#37; claim." holds no ground as it could have been "Bangladesh is certainly doing *worse* than the 49% claim." too, as the error could be positive or negative.
> 
> 
> 
> *Don't work up yourself with so many different reports and surveys. Just read my post 76. It has UNESCO data for the period 1990-2006. Provides a good comparison.* Again IMHO this is the most credible data that you can possibly access as the sole objective of UNESCO is to improve education standards world over and I am sure that they would never publish unverified data. So whatever the methods used by India or Bangladesh, if a figure has surfaced on the UNESCO report, then rest assured it has been normalized scientifically, considering all the variations the methods of different countries.
> 
> Also, remember no country in the world wants to project itself in negative light! So, if a certain method of evaluation proves to be disadvantageous to a country then it will certainly scrap it and adopt the general assessment standards.



Well you have the report here and that already explained how we conduct the survey in ground level. This is also UNESCO funded report so there is no contradicton on UNESCO website and this report only that this report is most current.
The definition of literacy is already explained there and it based on the primary education (formal eductaion). Bangladesh never conducted any informal adult literacy program which is grossly of no use that India did through mobilization of Army and volunteers. 
I asked in my earlier post the definition of Indian literacy, and it is claimed that only reading and writing is covered in your 66% literacy.

We exactly had the same mechanism (I am not sure) of calculating literacy through census and in year 2000 AL govt claimed 66% literacy based on those mechanism but was outright rejected by civil society and NGO's. Then they had to move to some more scientific and accurate mechanism with the help of donor agencies. What you see in that report is the real fact of Bangladesh now. Is it better than India or worse.. I dont know. I dont know Indias method of calculation neither I have or you have any report which clearly shows the break down of the literacy and the standard that follows.




> So your comment that "Bangladesh is certainly doing *better* than the 49% claim." holds no ground as it could have been "Bangladesh is certainly doing *worse* than the 49% claim." too, as the error could be positive or negative.



That 49% is a solid literacy no question about it. 66% is semi literate. There can not be positive and negative as we conduct the survey every year. Its not just one single year and we are sitting idle with all gratitude. If in any year it was wrong could have been corrected the next year. 

If we just take only recognizing alphabet I am pretty sure the literacy rate will hit more than 75%.


Thanks


----------



## TopCat

wtf said:


> Statistically speaking a survey of 13,000 should provide an accurate picture due to central limit theorem (Central limit theorem - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia). India conducts its National Sample Survey and publishes those results and the actual results are within 10% accuracy.
> Bangladesh is certainly doing better than the 49% claim.
> 
> The problem here (comparing Indian and Bangladeshi data) is not with the survey method but with sampling itself.
> 
> Bangladesh surveyed 11-14 year olds. I can't find the equivalent Indian NSS data for 11-14 year olds. Indian census focuses more on 15+ year olds (it treats all 0-6 year olds as illiterate) while enrollment rate for Indian primary schools is around 97%.
> 
> Bangladeshi data is from 2008. Indian ones are from 2001.



The statistics is fine with the error of margin should not more than 2/3%. 
49% is literate with primary education. 66% is semi literate with primary education. there is nothing 11-14 year old age group in that report. But one sampling was done with the age group 11 and more and another age group 15 year and older. 15 Year and older is the subset of 11 year and older group.

Again the standard is based on 5 years primary eduction. Not based on only recognizing alphabet.

I would love to see Indian method of calculation and breakdowns.


----------



## TopCat

We conduct the survey almost every year and see the progress that follows. So the method is fined unless it would have been significantly different every year and would not have followed and straight line. It is improving 3-5&#37; every year now as the formal education is coming to maturity now. I again say its not done through adult literacy program.


----------



## TopCat

Screaming Skull said:


> The objective of posting that report was to highlight two things, one the definition of literacy in Bangladesh and two the method of survey to determine the same. The Bangladeshi member was confused between the two and assumed the definition of literacy in Bangladesh to be completely different from what it is in other parts of the world.



Yes the definition vary significantly.Even UNESCO report says that. The definition we followed in 80's and 90's is no more applicable in 2009.


----------



## TopCat

Screaming Skull said:


> When I first read your above statements I was amazed at the ability of the GoB to conduct a nationwide test for a population of 150 million Bangladeshis (a worthy acceptable sample size IMO should be at least 10% of the population if not more). This would be a bigger exercise than election itself. But again I was disappointed! *Guess what? The sample size to determine the literacy rate in Bangladesh for the year 2002 from the above cited report is only 13,145!*
> 
> How can a sample of 13,145 individuals ever portray a true picture of the state of literacy in a country of 150 mil people? I guess the GoB adopted such a method only to save the cost of a national level census. I mean this so absurd. I still can't digest that GoB is adopting such an absurd method. It is like compensating for elections with just exit polls or SMS polls.
> 
> Correct me if I am missing something here or if your views differ from mine but personally I would never accept such an unscientific methodology to determine something as important as the literacy rate of a country.



Well this report is very scientific even you could argue on the sample size. But the distribution of sample is very deep as they conducted the survey at the Upazialla (police station) level and on all economic group. Also the sampling is a continuous process as they are surveying all year long every year. So the sampling size in a particular year may be small but it cumalates as year adds on.


----------



## wtf

iajdani said:


> Yes the definition vary significantly.Even UNESCO report says that. The definition we followed in 80's and 90's is no more applicable in 2009.



UNESCO is not using the same data as Bangladesh. Their data is for 2006 and are marked with ** meaning it is a UIS (Unesco Institute for statistics) estimate. National data is marked as *. 

The data given there disagrees with Bangladesh government estimates. I would say that the study was conducted on different age groups and for different years.

Anyway, why are we bringing Bangladesh into a discussion about Indian states ? Bangladesh can do well on its own and we wholeheartedly congratulate you for the achievements. We'll start a fight about Bangladesh vs. India in education at some other point of time (The only fight worth having between neighbours).

Now can we get back to Bihar vs Mizoram fight please


----------



## wtf

Screaming Skull said:


> IMHO in most cases such statistical surveys usually throw up results that are grossly contrary to the reality. So your comment that "Bangladesh is certainly doing *better* than the 49&#37; claim." holds no ground as it could have been "Bangladesh is certainly doing *worse* than the 49% claim." too, as the error could be positive or negative.
> 
> Don't work up yourself with so many different reports and surveys. Just read my post 76. It has UNESCO data for the period 1990-2006. Provides a good comparison. Again IMHO this is the most credible data that you can possibly access as the sole objective of UNESCO is to improve education standards world over and I am sure that they would never publish unverified data. So whatever the methods used by India or Bangladesh, if a figure has surfaced on the UNESCO report, then rest assured it has been normalized scientifically, considering all the variations the methods of different countries.



I agree that Unesco data is comparable across countries -they seem to have done an independent survey. I won't say it is the most accurate, but it is pretty good indicator. 

I said that Bangladesh is doing better than 49% by taking the maximum upper limit of 66% and subtracting 10 from it. I don't think adding a 10% to 66 makes any sense since complete surveys have put the number in 2001-02 at 50% for Bangladesh. I presumed that they could have increased it by 5-6% by 2008. I can't see a reason why the number would go below 49% since it is pretty well established that it was 49% in 2001 (except for one study in 2002 which said 41%). 

Anyway, let's not put down Bangladesh even if we can't find the best data. They certainly are doing good compared to Pakistan or even their neighbouring Indian state of Bihar, and it is a great achievement to have.


----------



## wtf

iajdani said:


> If we just take only recognizing alphabet I am pretty sure the literacy rate will hit more than 75%.



According to the best available data, it won't. But hey, if it makes you happy, I'll give you 100%. What's 25% between friends 

I don't think fighting about Bangladeshi numbers will add anything in a thread about Indian States. Could you please stop Bangladesh vs India on this thread and another thread on that ? Pretty please with sugar on top ?


----------



## TopCat

wtf said:


> According to the best available data, it won't. But hey, if it makes you happy, I'll give you 100%. What's 25% between friends
> 
> I don't think fighting about Bangladeshi numbers will add anything in a thread about Indian States. Could you please stop Bangladesh vs India on this thread and another thread on that ? Pretty please with sugar on top ?



Well I did not start it. I just asked the definition of literacy in India and seemed to me people just jumped into it and throwing all kinds of data comparing India/Pak/Bangladesh only to show India great. So I was forced to show that you have to compare apple to apple not apple to orange.
Anyways great going India hope you guys best in this field where India lacked most.


----------



## kallu_be

-- double posted --


----------



## kallu_be

iajdani said:


> Well I did not start it. I just asked the definition of literacy in India and seemed to me people just jumped into it and throwing all kinds of data comparing India/Pak/Bangladesh only to show India great. So I was forced to show that you have to compare apple to apple not apple to orange.
> Anyways great going India hope you guys best in this field where India lacked most.



All right !(smarty pants). There is no country wise definitions for literacy, it has a universal definition which you can find it easily on the internet. Better get into conversation with some knowledge, just posting comments to prove something you are not didn't get you anywhere.


----------



## TopCat

kallu_be said:


> All right !(smarty pants). There is no country wise definitions for literacy, it has a universal definition which you can find it easily on the internet. Better get into conversation with some knowledge, just posting comments to prove something you are not didn't get you anywhere.



*What constitutes literacy*
Literacy as defined by UNESCO is given below. [7]

1. A literate person is one who can with understanding both read and write a short simple statement relevant to his everyday life. 
2. Literacy is not the simple reading of a word or a set of associated symbols and sounds, but an act of critical understanding of men's situation in the world. 
3. Literacy is not an end in itself but a means of personal liberation and development and extending individuals educational efforts involving overall inter-disciplinary responses to concrete problems 
4. A literate person is one who has acquired all the essential knowledge and skills which enable him to engage in all those activities in which literacy is required for effective functioning in his group and community and whose attaining in reading, writing and numeracy make it possible to use these skills towards his own and his community's development. 
The National Literacy Mission defines literacy as acquiring the skills of reading, writing and arithmetic and the ability to apply them to one's day-to-day life. The achievement of functional literacy implies:

Self-reliance in 3 R's 
Becoming aware of the causes of deprivation and moving towards amelioration of their condition by participating in the process of development 
Acquiring skills to improve their economic status and general well being 
Imbibing values of national integration, conservation of environment, women's equality, observance of small family norms, etc. 


The working definition of literacy in the Indian census since 1991 is as follows:[8]
"Literacy rate": 
The total percentage of the population of an area at a particular time aged seven years or above who can read and write with understanding. Here the denominator is the population aged seven years or more.

"Crude literacy rate": 
The total percentage of the people of an area at a particular time aged seven years or above who can read and write with understanding, taking the total population of the area (including below seven years of age) as the denominator.

Literacy in India - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## TopCat

this is my last post in this thread, sorry Wtf for corrupting with more posting but I was compelled by another hostile attack...


----------



## tyagi

Don?t award BSNL deal to Huawei: IB- Telecom-News By Industry-News-The Economic Times

NEW DELHI: The Intelligence Bureau (IB) and the Ministry of Defence (MoD) has said that state-owned telco BSNL should not award telecom equipment
contracts to Chinese equipment majors Huawei and ZTE in the interest of national security.

Both the IB and the defence ministry&#8217;s reactions are in the wake of BSNL&#8217;s move to shortlist Huawei (along with Swedish equipment major Ericsson) for its mega 93-million-line GSM expansion project worth around Rs 30,000 crore. This is the single largest telecom contract in the world. Ericsson was short-listed as the lowest bidder for North and East zones of India while Huawei was selected for West, East and South zones.

The views of the IB and the defence ministry were conveyed to BSNL in a meeting with the telco on April 9. In fact, during the meet, both BSNL and the Department of Telecom (DoT) suggested that Huawei could be awarded the contract in south India since the region did not share sensitive borders with countries such as Pakistan, China and Bangladesh. Besides, DoT further argued, Huawei was already working with BSNL in south India.

As per the minutes of this meeting, a copy of which is available with ET. The IB added that the BSNL should not award contracts to Chinese companies, as these companies are known to have links with the Chinese state and security apparatus.


----------



## tyagi

Huawei's fate in $6 billion BSNL tender to be decided by Home ministry

Fate of Huawei in the $6 billion GSM tender of the government-owned Bharat Sanchar Nigam Ltd (BSNL) hangs in balance. The home ministry has set up a high level inter-ministerial committee to look into the alleged threat to national security by use of Chinese equipment in the network of BSNL.



DoT secretary Siddharth Behura has said that the company would give orders to Huawei only after it gets clearance from the committee.



Earlier, the intelligence agencies had expressed its concern over the use of the equipment of Huawei by BSNL. Intelligence agencies have in the past alleged that Huawei has links with the Chinese army. British Intelligence agencies also expressed similar views recently.



As reported by Telecomtiger earlier, Huawei is the only qualified bidder in two out of five zones in a BSNL tender of 92 million lines. This is the single largest GSM tender in the world with an expected value of about $ 6 billion.



Huawei has technically qualified for West, East and South zones. Swedish major Ericsson has qualified for North and East zones, said sources.




Being the only technically qualified bidder in the West and the South zones, Huawei could have got orders from BSNL under normal circumstances. In the Eastern zone, it would compete with the Ericsson and the lowest bidder would get the order.


----------



## afriend

Yeah they are already working in South India, many of my friends are in it. Yes i think any companies from a neighboring countries should not be awarded contracts to install such sensitive communication network in india..!!!!


----------



## gpit

4 injured in Chinese-locals clash - Ranchi - Cities - The Times of India
13 May 2009, 0006 hrs IST, Divy Khare, TNN

BOKARO: At least four people, including a Chinese man were injured in a clash between Chinese workers and local labourers, all workers of
Electrosteel Integrated Limited (EIL), at the construction site of the company at Seyaljori in Bangaria, Chandnakyari on Tuesday. The injured Chinto Singh, Haren Hajra, Tanj and others were admitted to K M Memorial Hospital at Chas. Their condition is stated to be stable.

Sources said hundreds of Chinese workers came out of the company premises carrying iron rods and sticks and chased local workers away.

Later, in a gesture of protest against the Chinese, local workers came on streets and damaged about six vehicles including trucks of EIL. The local political leaders of various parties staged dharna on Telgaria road at Bandhdih, around 3 kms from the company, demanding the Chinese workers be sent back to their country. Traffic remained disrupted in the area the whole day.

EIL steel major is setting up a steel plant with a production capacity of over 3.2 million tonne here. The project is still under construction. Initially, EIL management hired about 400 technicians and labours from China and 1200 local labourers. There are special camps constructed for Chinese staff inside the company premises where they reside.

The clash between Chinese and locals has sparked tension in the area. District administration has deployed forces to keep control over the situation. The work at the company site has been stopped by the administration till peace is restored.

*According to EIL public relation officer C P Pandey, Chinese workers are more hardworking than the locals. The local workers always try to escape hard work that the Chinese always resist. *This always results in problems between them.

Pandey said *the tension began after three local labours, who stopped coming to work since a week ago without notice, suddenly appeared on Monday and asked their Chinese senior to hire them again. He refused and told them he has kept new labours in their place. This got them angry and they tried to hit him,  but security guards interfered on time and separated them.*

The trio came again on Tuesday with more locals and created a brawl with the Chinese senior. In retaliation, hundreds of Chinese workers came out and launched attack on the locals, said Pandey. "We are trying to sort out the matter soon," he added.

Police finally brought the situation under control. The senior administrative officials headed by city magistrate Manoj Jaiswal with police and EIL officials held a meeting at the company premises. in the presence of both the Chinese workers and the locals.

Jaiswal said proper legal action will be taken against both groups once a report gets lodged with the police station. "The locals are demanding that the Chinese be sent away from here. To maintain law and order in this area, we are going to bring the situation and the demand before the state government," said Jaiwal.

--------

Looks like the Chinese senior badly in need of understanding Indian culture...


----------



## xukxuk

this is the way chinese ppl instruct china
do ur best or get out of the company
it seems disobey the human rights the labor rights
hardly to say who is right or wrong
depend on which side u stand with

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sob

With lack of employment opportunities the locals must be worked up seeing the Chinese workers. Some people believe that locals should be employed and not people from even other parts of India.

This is a sensitive topic and Indian companies employing foreign labour will have to very carefull.

However there is another opposite story where China Light and Power is constructing a Power Plant in interior Haryana and there the Chinese workmen and engineers have very good relation with the local villagers.

Will try to find this link.


----------



## ajpirzada

sob said:


> With lack of employment opportunities the locals must be worked up seeing the Chinese workers. Some people believe that locals should be employed and not people from even other parts of India.
> 
> This is a sensitive topic and Indian companies employing foreign labour will have to very carefull.
> 
> However there is another opposite story where China Light and Power is constructing a Power Plant in interior Haryana and there the Chinese workmen and engineers have very good relation with the local villagers.
> 
> Will try to find this link.



u may be rit but not in this case. if these ppl were so sensitive then shouldnt they be comin to work??


there is no doubt that chinease ppl work hard. i have seen them working in islamabad. while chinease work, pakistani workers spend their day drinkin tea.


----------



## gpit

This is what that puzzles: if they treasure the employment opportunity, why they ditch it without notice in the first place. Their behavior, in our common sense, tells the boss that they no longer care the position. 

Is the local custom like that, as we know India is vast and varied?


----------



## RescueRanger

Looks like not all is well in the land of milk and honey.


----------



## PAFAce

Unfortunate news. Imagine the fight began, and the Indian guys realized the Chinese manager was a Kung Fu Master. Oh man, that would suck bigtime.

female panda style... hayya! game over.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hasnain2009

hahahahahahaha


----------



## sob

http://www.indianexpress.com/news/with-dimsums-and-noodles-at-home-in-haryana/434721/0
*with-dimsums-and-noodles-at-home-in-haryana*


> Khanpur Khurd, a village in Haryana&#8217;s semi-arid district of Jhajjar, doesn&#8217;t have pucca roads, has nothing in the name of a school or hospital and has no water or electricity. But these days, the villagers are getting a taste of China, thanks to a bunch of Chinese engineers working on a power project in the village.
> 
> Late last year, the Haryana government had approved the construction of a 1,320 MW thermal power project in the village and awarded the contract to Hong Kong-based China Light and Power Company. Before work began in November 2008, the villagers watched curiously as a team of Chinese engineers, architects and managers descended on the village. They had to remain in India till the completion of the project and had initially planned to stay in Delhi and travel down to the village for work. But they were put off by the idea of travelling eight hours every day and decided to pitch their tents in Khanpur Khurd.
> 
> &#8220;Eventually, these 10-odd people decided to take a two-storied house in the village on rent. They brought a Chinese cook and started living there since it was also close to the plant. Gradually, many more of their teams arrived and today there are close to 50 Chinese living here. Now they are building their own quarters close to the plant,&#8221; says Satyender Duhan, Sub Divisional Magistrate of Jhajjar.
> 
> The 50-member team seems to have taken a liking for their new &#8216;home&#8217;. Thirty-year-old Pan Xuan, who is from Shandong in China, is General Manager, Administration, and one of the few of them who can speak English. &#8220;We may have to be here for about three years. We could have stayed in Delhi but we are glad we decided against it. *Living here has been a great experience&#8212;that is, if you ignore the rodents and cobras,&#8221; he smiles. &#8220;We eat their food, especially the sweets, and they love our noodles and dimsums.&#8221;*
> 
> *The villagers too are happy with their guests, who barter their Chinese rice with fresh fruits and vegetables. They have also taught the local boys basketball and football. &#8220;After work, there isn&#8217;t much to do here so we built a basketball court and the villagers play with us. We also play football. The villagers are excellent athletes and sturdy fellows; they often get the better of us,&#8221; says Zhan Lei, an engineer working on the site.*
> 
> The language barrier has been gradually overcome. &#8220;We don&#8217;t know their language and they don&#8217;t know ours. So in the last three to four months, we have developed our own sign language,&#8221; says Ashok Kumar, the sarpanch of Khanpur Khurd, which has around 500 families. Kumar says the plant has helped villagers get jobs as construction workers and technicians.
> 
> This synergy has helped the project. Recently, when a road had to be widened for the plant, the contractor wanted a banyan tree, which was revered by the villagers, removed. Eventually, the visitors used their technical know-how to uproot the tree in a manner that it could be successfully transplanted on the other side of the road.
> 
> But there are times when they get on each other&#8217;s nerves. &#8220;Indians dance and sing on slightest pretext. During weddings, the music blares full volume and we have a difficult time. The days leading up to Diwali were irksome. The local villagers would gather every night and organise some play and the loud speaker would go on till late at night. It went on for 10 days,&#8221; says Xuan, referring to Ram Lila.
> 
> But these are merely quibbles, says Zhang Lui, a woman working on the project. &#8220;I like it here. Lack of amenities isn&#8217;t a big problem. We anyway work from eight in the morning to 10 at night. We have televisions, computers and telephones to stay in touch back home. We occasionally go to Delhi or to nearby towns to replenish our supplies. So it is working out well. We tried living in Delhi&#8212;it is chaotic and ******. It is polluted like many of the towns in China and we have never seen a star-lit sky while we were there.&#8221;
> 
> The local administration says it is trying its best to make sure the guests have a comfortable stay. Deepinder Hooda, Member Parliament from the region, says, &#8220;The fact that these people are living here, away from their families, shows their commitment. They are working to make this village a power hub. Right opposite this power project, is another one being developed by NTPC.&#8221;



Here it seems that the Chinese Engineers have handled the local sensitivities very well.


----------



## javeda

Dear Friends!
AOA,
I am a Pakistani citizen presently residing in China. I wonder if it's safe to travel to India for business meetings. I am interested in exporting to Indian market but a little hesitant to travel there. Can you please advise me about this? How about if a Pakistani citizen wants to set up a compny in India and stay there long term? Thank you very much in advance.
Best Regards


----------



## Neo

India is perfectly safe for business travel.


----------



## fatman17

Neo said:


> India is perfectly safe for business travel.



yes it is safe but keep a low profile - dont wear your flag on your chest!


----------



## rubyjackass

India is safe. Now that the elections are also over its perfectly safe.
If you are coming to the south, its perfectly safe. If the places you are going are somewhere into Naxalite areas which is very unlikely for a business trip, I can suggest some precautions. 

Even for long term settlement, India is perfectly safe, unless you want to walk before the Shiv Sena members with Pakistani flag on your shirt.

All the best with your trip.
Enjoy...


----------



## third eye

javeda said:


> Dear Friends!
> AOA,
> I am a Pakistani citizen presently residing in China. I wonder if it's safe to travel to India for business meetings. I am interested in exporting to Indian market but a little hesitant to travel there. Can you please advise me about this? How about if a Pakistani citizen wants to set up a compny in India and stay there long term? Thank you very much in advance.
> Best Regards



Noticed that this is ur 1st post.. so hello & welcome.

On the issue you have raised, your location says " Lahore".....

As mentioned in posts # 2 & 3, India is a perfectly safe place to travel & do business. You will be pleasantly surprised how things are.


----------



## Screaming Skull

*Investors' wealth swells by Rs 4 lakh cr ($80 billion)within seconds​*
Monday, May 18, 2009

MUMBAI: *Investor wealth soared by a whopping Rs four lakh crore within seconds of opening of trade on the Bombay Stock Exchange, as the markets were elated at the decisive win of the ruling UPA Government in the general elections.

The total investors' wealth, measured in terms of combined market capitalisation of all the listed companies, has increased by over Rs 4,08,410.60 crore in the opening trade to Rs 42,15,354.29 crore.

The 30-share Bombay Stock Exchange Sensex zoomed 1,305.97 points at 13,479.39, hitting the upper circuit within seconds of opening of trade, following which trading was halted for two hours.*

Ashika Stock Brokers Research Head Mr Paras Bothra said &#8220;the buying spree is likely to continue after the market reopens and may touch another circuit limit.'' He further said &#8220;very low volumes were traded as most investors could not engage in any buyin g activity as the markets hit its upper circuit within seconds.''

Further, the 30 Sensex companies, which account for over 47 per cent of the total market capitalization of all the companies, saw their combined market valuation rise by nearly two lakh crore in the opening trade today.

The Hindu Business Line : Investors' wealth swells by Rs 4 lakh cr within seconds


----------



## Screaming Skull

Personally my wealth increased by INR 7 lakh today


----------



## PeacefulIndian

javeda said:


> Dear Friends!
> AOA,
> I am a Pakistani citizen presently residing in China. I wonder if it's safe to travel to India for business meetings. I am interested in exporting to Indian market but a little hesitant to travel there. Can you please advise me about this? How about if a Pakistani citizen wants to set up a compny in India and stay there long term? Thank you very much in advance.
> Best Regards



It is. By the way, where are you going?


----------



## duhastmish

skull - congrats bro - but i think its still notthe time to sell - if you are long term investor. 

my LARSON & TOUBRO , DLF, ICICI , BHEL - all gone up .


----------



## PeacefulIndian

Screaming Skull said:


> Personally my wealth increased by INR 7 lakh today




Good going buddy. So where is the party tonight?


----------



## Screaming Skull

duhastmish said:


> skull - congrats bro - but i think its still notthe time to sell - if you are long term investor.
> 
> my LARSON & TOUBRO , DLF, ICICI , BHEL - all gone up .



Not sellin bro! I l hold em for as long as I can  Dude BHEL shot up by over 30%


----------



## Rajkumar

javeda said:


> Dear Friends!
> AOA,
> I am a Pakistani citizen presently residing in China. I wonder if it's safe to travel to India for business meetings. I am interested in exporting to Indian market but a little hesitant to travel there. Can you please advise me about this? How about if a Pakistani citizen wants to set up a compny in India and stay there long term? Thank you very much in advance.
> Best Regards



welcome to india.
don't worry. if actor and singers can work here then what's wrong with business.


----------



## duhastmish

thanks skull - yeh bhel shot up but you know how these sector were down ???????
i mean for 1200 you use to get one dlf and inbetween it went to - for 300 u were getting dlf, unitech , suncity.................12 share and still left with some money.
that was nightmare for short term investors. 

i see a big rise - in insurance sector , banking and real estate infra structure. 
and this - pro NASDAQ - theory is eliminating from sexsex. as most asian and nasdaq lost last day.
-------------------------------
but not a a right time invest in I.T . and capitol goods. 
-------------------------------
all new invester stay out - this can fall down anytime lol


----------



## Screaming Skull

^^ Yeah agree with you man! The markets will react to every development from now on till the next budget is announced. But I expect it to stabilize at somewhere near the 15000 mark and hover around that for quite some time to come. The investors are relieved that the albatross aka the left around the UPA's neck has now been dislodged. Expect another jump if Dr. Manmohan Singh retains the finance ministry or if Kamal Nath is made FM. Personally I feel Chidambram must retain the Home Ministry.


----------



## Khajur

fatman17 said:


> yes it is safe but keep a low profile - dont wear your flag on your chest!



Ha ha,thats pretty sensible suggestion.


----------



## Khajur

Rich fat bears lost the gamble and got massacred(halal) at Dalal street today.


----------



## duhastmish

i would liek to see - omar abdulla as -foreign minister. 
and Kamal Nath should be Finance M.
--------------------------------------------
i would like to see - jindal , hooda, sindhia , sachin pilot,etc. young guys in ministry . 
-------------------------------------------
i see market going up - from here - we need some new trade and economic policy - it should be about 17000-18000 by this year end. 
------------------------------------------

i see - real estet goign up again in sept. for now this rise is unstable but will go to 15000 - 
------------------------------------------
a big relief to most real estet firms


----------



## Screaming Skull

Omar Abdullah may not be interested in a cabinet berth. His hands are full right now. There are serious speculations that Pranab Mukherjee is interested in Finance Ministry. In that case Kamal Nath might become foriegn minister. Shashi Tharoor might become MoS for External Affairs. Kapil Sibal is a good candidate for HRD. I too agree that we need the likes of Pilot, hooda, jindal, sindhia (btw sindhia was the IT minister in the previous cabinet). would love to see Praful Patel as the Telecom Minister. The previous DMK guy after Maran ruined it.


----------



## sob

Lets us not be too sure. This is a just an euphoric eaction to a stable govt.

In the days to come we shall see lots of profit booking from the big guys FIIs and MFs.

Also the fundamentals of the economy are not good. The fiscal deficit has to be addressed on a priority. Govt. does not have funds and they need to borrow almost Rs. 30,000 per month from the open market.This is will lead to increase in Interest rates, which is one thing not good for the industry.

Personally my portfolio went up by 27% today.


----------



## Screaming Skull

sob said:


> Personally my portfolio went up by 27% today.




Welcome to the party. Where are the Pakistani members? Are you guys listening?


----------



## duhastmish

Screaming Skull said:


> Omar Abdullah may not be interested in a cabinet berth. His hands are full right now. There are serious speculations that Pranab Mukherjee is interested in Finance Ministry. In that case Kamal Nath might become foriegn minister. Shashi Tharoor might become MoS for External Affairs. Kapil Sibal is a good candidate for HRD. I too agree that we need the likes of Pilot, hooda, jindal, sindhia (btw sindhia was the IT minister in the previous cabinet). would love to see Praful Patel as the Telecom Minister. The previous DMK guy after Maran ruined it.



Omar will make a very good foreign minster, he can talk just like most kashmiri guys. and it will also make a statement about indian approach to kashmir.

pranab is iuntrested in - defence ministery. i hope it wont go to mulayum or amar singh - ( lol for their 23 mp )

kamal nath did good job with hands tied- as Commerce and Industry minister - now he should perform better. with better role to perform.

throor and sibbal are fine but i would liek to see hrd under some young face may be - Rahul gandhi.

------------------ lets hope congress wont just promise us - young faces and end up adding same old - peeps . we dont need all of them - we need a mix of young and oldies.


----------



## Screaming Skull

duhastmish said:


> Omar will make a very good foreign minster, he can talk just like most kashmiri guys. and it will also make a statement about indian approach to kashmir.
> 
> pranab is iuntrested in - defence ministery. i hope it wont go to mulayum or amar singh - ( lol for their 23 mp )
> 
> kamal nath did good job with hands tied- as Commerce and Industry minister - now he should perform better. with better role to perform.
> 
> throor and sibbal are fine but i would liek to see hrd under some young face may be - Rahul gandhi.
> 
> ------------------ lets hope congress wont just promise us - young faces and end up adding same old - peeps . we dont need all of them - we need a mix of young and oldies.



Omar will definitely make a great Foriegn Minister. But he s already doing a great job as the CM of J&K. The people of J&K need an inspirational young leader like him. Moreover I don't think Omar will be interested in a cabinet portfolio. But I would love to see him in the cabinet some day.
-------------
Young guns has been Congress mantra throughout their campaign. I guess with Rahul Gandhi wielding more influence in the party, we will definitely see a lot of young and qualified ministers in the cabinet.


----------



## forcetrip

Grrrr .. I am not jealous at all .. who needs money anyway right? bring the religion debates back ..


----------



## Rajkumar

guys do you think it is good time to install a startup?


----------



## Skeptic

I am sure everyone is releived with the results from the election. My lil portfolio gained 23%. You guys are right, this is not the time for booking profit. With left out of the way, only possible block can be appointment of a political FM. I think Montek Singh can do the honours. The two Singhs (Manmohan and Montek) and take it further from there. In the short term I do foresee a slight correction, but overall sentiment in the market seems positive.

I can not describe my relief at formation of a stable Govt. in center. Even if it was NDA led I think response would have been the same. No one likes uncertainty and unstable govt. Kudos to all the Indians for making their voice heard once again by coming out to vote and I take this as another victory for democracy. People are smart and mandate clear. Time to Rejoice. Time to Party.

Now where is my Beer Keg.


----------



## Screaming Skull

Rajkumar said:


> guys do you think it is good time to install a startup?



IMHO this is not the right time. Though the sentiments are very positive, the institutions that matter the most-the Banks are still not confident of lending to small time investors and start ups. But this won't last for long. Right now there is a liquidity crunch but the measures taken by GoI and RBI will definitely bear fruit towards the second half of this financial year. I suggest you wait till then. Hopefully, the trends will be clear by the end of this year.


----------



## duhastmish

This is possibly the worst time to go for startup. the best was when it got to 8000 pts. 
but wait for a fewmonths - buy around - nov. dec. wait and watch where market is going - and dont think of small term. for start up . go for bank share if you just wanna try it .
buy some pnb or icici or hdfc or sbi. they always play safe.


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

Screaming Skull said:


> Welcome to the party. Where are the Pakistani members? Are you guys listening?



First - congratulations to ya'll!!













Second - bye for a week. Use the time to contemplate on why.


----------



## godsavetheworld

*Sensex expected to cross 21K this year? *

India Infoline News Service / Mumbai May 18, 2009 17:17 




Indias Dalal Street, home to the Bombay Stock Exchange was a busy address on Monday, May 18th creating history with euphoric investors leading the Sensex, the benchmark index to surge more than 17% or 2,099.21 points higher at 14,272.62, the highest ever increase in a day anywhere in the world, so much that the trading had to be halted for the day. The Sensex touched the upper limit twice, earlier opening at 10.73% or 1,305.97 points higher at 13,479.39. 

The overwhelming response on the first trading day following the verdict of the people in the General Elections for the 15th Lok Sabha or the House of the People, in favour of the Indian National Congress led United Progressive Alliance (UPA) is an affirmation of its economic policies of continued liberalization and the stock markets vote for stability and continuity. says Bundeep Singh Rangar, Chairman, IndusView Advisors Ltd, the India-focused cross-border advisory firm. 

Indias high gross domestic savings rate of 30.7% compared to the 1.8% in the U.S. and 1% in the U.K. is indicative of the lower propensity to invest among Indian households and hence signifies the scope of potential investments that can move in to the Indian Equity Markets if these households are assured stability and increased return on investments. says Rangar 

Increasing Indian households exposure to the Stock markets along with the Foreign Institutional Investors (FIIs), who made net investments worth $74 million in equities so far this year and other investors could result in the BSEs Sensex scaling the high of 21,000 level before the close of this year, the level last seen in January last year. added Rangar 

The first signs of the investors confidence in the expected outcome of the elections came on Friday, May 15, as Foreign Institutional Investors (FIIs) made a net investment of $205 million (Rs 983.86 crore) while domestic institutional investors made a net investment of $90 million (Rs 432.47 crore) in equities, taking the BSE's benchmark index to cross 12,000 level. 

Both the Congress and BJP led governments have successfully accelerated Indias GDP growth rate to about 7% today from 1.4% in 1991-92. This momentum peaked at 9.7% in the fiscal year 2006-07, under the current Congress led government, before slowing down on account of the worldwide recession. 

The outcome of the General Elections will usher a new wave of confidence globally in the Indian economy with expected ramp up in economic activity, brought about by the urgent need to develop world class infrastructure, globally competitive pharmaceutical sector, telecom and augmentation of power generation. 

The government will have its task cut out with more than $700 billion worth of investments to be channeled in to Indias infrastructure, power, telecom and pharma sectors over the next five years to provide the country a strong foundation to achieve the aspirational growth of 10%. 

The General Elections this time witnessed a three-way contest between the Indian National Congress led United Progressive Alliance (UPA), Bharatiya Janata Party (BJP) led National Democratic Alliance (NDA) and Third Front, comprising of the Communist Parties and smaller regional parties, attempting to offer another alternative. 

The Government would be best served if it continued and augmented the India Shining policies that currently sustain a Gross Domestic Product (GDP) growth of more than 7% as India continues to defy negative GDP growth seen in many Western economies. says Rangar 

*Investment in Energy *

Indias power deficit entails an estimated investment of up to $150 billion by 2012. To meet the growing demand, the government plans to add 90GW over the same period to its existing generation capacity of 145GW. 

India will become a lucrative market for nuclear energy equipment makers as soon as The United States-India Peaceful Atomic Energy Cooperation Act of 2006 between India and the U.S. starts to show the benefits of investments coming in to the country. says Rangar 

Nuclear energy makes up only 3% of total installed capacity in India and its domestic uranium reserves are also limited. Indias Atomic Energy Commission estimates that domestic resources could support only 10 GW of installed nuclear capacity, signifying the potential of a multifold ramp-up. 

Favourable policy initiatives could see global energy companies such as Areva SA, Alstom SA and Électricité de France (EDF) of France; the U.S.-based General Electric Co., Russia's state-owned nuclear company Rosatom State Nuclear Energy Corporation and Toshiba Corp., a diversified Japanese conglomerate, among others vying to enter Indias nuclear energy market. 

*Infrastructure: Foundation of Growth* 

India's challenge is not only to augment its antiquated infrastructure, but also to build new infrastructure to keep up with its $1 trillion economy and the aspirations of its 1.2 billion population that grows by 16 million people each year. 

Recognising that good infrastructure are a vital pre-requisite to build a strong nation, infrastructure development has been accorded key priority for the 11th Five-Year-Plan for the years 2007-2012 and the 12th plan period 2012-2017 with projected investment requirement of $500 billion and $1.5 trillion respectively by the Prime Minister's Committee on Infrastructure. 

The Interim Budget for the financial year 2009-10 announced in February by the Finance Minister of the ruling United Progressive Alliance (UPA), focused on infrastructure development, easing of Foreign Direct Investments (FDIs) norms and economic stimulus packages announced last year had set the ground for how the alliance was approaching the General Elections. said Rangar 

The governments spotlight on Infrastructure Development heralds the importance it attaches to the sector as a means to counter the prevailing economic woes. The minister responded to an urgent demand for new infrastructure, announcing that 9% of the countrys GDP will be spent on infrastructure by 2014, from the current 5%. Estimates suggest that a third of this investment will come from private companies, paving the way for unprecedented investment opportunity 

*Telecom: Dial India For Growth* 

Indias mobile telecommunication services sector has defied the economic recession. The incumbent mobile telecommunication service providers collectively add about 10 million new subscribers a month, which is more than the population of Finland, home country of largest mobile handset manufacturer Nokia Corp., taking the countrys total tally of wireless subscribers to 362 million. explains Rangar 

To ensure quality service to match the growing subscriber base and achieve the target of 45% tele-density, the telecom sector is estimated to need about $73 billion during the next five years. 

The world's fastest-growing mobile telecom services market estimated to reach a subscriber base of about 650 million by 2012, exposes the growth potential for global mobile telecom service providers who are not yet present in India. Such service providers are missing out on opportunities to grab a share of the projected mobile services revenues of more than $37 billion by 2012 growing at a CAGR of 18%, while the profitability of their operations in saturated developed markets continue to be under pressure. 

Of significance is the fact that the government has granted new licenses and spectrum to aspiring operators such as Datacom Solutions a subsidiary of one of Indias leading consumer durables company Videocon Industries Ltd; Loop Telecom, a BPL Mobile Communications group company; S Tel Ltd, joint venture between Skycity Foundations and Telecom Investments (Mauritius) Ltd; among others which are likely targets  but within the regulatory purview as an overseas entitys stake in the domestic company cannot exceed 74%. 

*Indian Pharma: Prescription for Growth *

The Indian Pharmaceutical sector is positioning itself to be among the top five centres of global innovation as the Department of Pharmaceuticals (DoP), Government of India outlines its roadmap for the sector up to the year 2020 (Vision 2020). It foresees investments of about $2 billion annually, under the public-private partnership model. 

The initiative will open avenues of growth for global pharmaceuticals companies and fuel the next wave of mergers and acquisitions (M&As) in a market where consumer spending on healthcare increased to 7% in 2007 from 4% of the Gross Domestic Product (GDP) in 1995 and is expected to rise to 13% of GDP by 2015. India also offers the benefits of low cost research and development (R&D), a domain in which it is estimated to capture about 10%-20% share of the worlds R&D business by 2020 from less than 1% currently. 

Expansion by global pharmaceutical companies in to emerging markets like India becomes imperative as about $103 billion worth of patented drugs will go off patent in the next few years. This will further hit the already sagging fortunes of global pharma companies which are trying to augment their revenues by acquiring or aligning with companies in the generics business. 

With such sectoral growth indicators, the need of the hour is to take existing initiatives to the next level of implementation and completion, with enough scope of ramping up and innovation.


----------



## indiatech

What a party today.

I have kept BHEL, L&T , TATA motors, RELIANCE, SUZLON, ONGC,
MMTC , SBI etc for my retirement.

Keep averaging guys. India is a long term success story for sure. Every indian believes it.

BHEL and L&T are going to scoring new highs with mega neuclear power projects coming in.


----------



## indiatech

Have a nice trip mate.

If you are touring Delhi, don't miss the eateries of Chandni Chowk, around Jama Masjid ( Karims chicken, Sardarjis Rabri Faluda, Old famous Jelebiwalah)

If Mumbai ( dont miss Pav Bhaji, bhel puri and the thelawalas selling kulfi in Bandra beach)

Kolkata ( dont miss the egg rolls and fish curry)

Hyderabad (Dont miss Biryani, Haleem at Paradise restaurant )

Lucknow ( dont miss the delicious kebabs )

Punjab (Makki di roti, sarson da saag)

chennai, bangalore, kerala ( Uttappam, masala dosa, poongal, meduvada)


----------



## Cheetah786

javeda said:


> Dear Friends!
> AOA,
> I am a Pakistani citizen presently residing in China. I wonder if it's safe to travel to India for business meetings. I am interested in exporting to Indian market but a little hesitant to travel there. Can you please advise me about this? How about if a Pakistani citizen wants to set up a compny in India and stay there long term? Thank you very much in advance.
> Best Regards



Its perfectly safe as long as you dont look at kajol in that case Neo will have you whacked.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## indiatech

India is the largest customer base of Huawei already (MTNL, Reliance etc). Huawei deserves every chance to get this order. Why are the
highly priced european vendors never a security risk ?

If it doesn't happen, I would ask Mr Hu, to kindly stop taking orders from Infosys and other companies with large business base in china.
It is sensitive for them as well.


Manmohan singh is not stupid enough to block huawei. He already knows the consequences.


----------



## javeda

Cheetah786 said:


> Its perfectly safe as long as you dont look at kajol in that case Neo will have you whacked.



Friends!
Thank you very much for the advice. The reason I raised this question is that I heard about a lot of discrimination against Pakistanis in India from some fellows also I was told by Indian embassy to wait for 8-10 weeks at least to get the visa and there is a lot of documentation required which raised alarm in my mind. In addition, on Pakistani passport you can't travel from one city to other freely in India. Is that so? And by the way news papers run stories like there are many Pakistanis in Indian jails. And then there are youtube videos exposing Indian extremists' ugly face. So you can imagine a person who has never been to Indian may raise such questions.
Many friends answering my questions have Indian flags in their profile does it mean that they are Indian nationals or are Pakistanis residing in India? I wonder if there are Pakistani fellows on the forum who have travelled to India recently or are residing there. I will appreciate your suggestions. If you ever come to China you may ask me for advice. Thank you very much. 
Best Regards


----------



## afriend

Well its pretty much safe.. There is no discrimination whatsoever.. however if you happened to be in middest of some critical issues. And if you are in mumbai.. if some weirdo shivsena activists come to know that you are a pakistani. then you might be in trouble..!!! Other than that.. the system the people are all warm towards our guests..!!! So i would say 100&#37; safe during peace times.. and 95% safe in troubled times (that too where 5% shivsena is prominent).


----------



## Max The Boss

BSNL Huawei Ericsson Partnership

NEW DELHI: Indias State run telecom giant BSNL has overcome opposition from the Defense ministry winning a permission to award a lucrative contract for telecom equipment to Chinese company Huawei. A government panel which included representatives from Defense ministry has accepted BSNL position and allowed the BSNL to place orders with Huawei for only Indias South Indian States as they have no international Land borders.

BSNL had listed Chinese company Huawei and Swedish Company Ericsson for its 93 million line GSM expansion project worth around Rs 30,000 crore, the single largest telecom contract in the world.

Huawei was listed as the lowest bidder for western, eastern and southern states and Ericsson was listed as the lowest bidder for northern and eastern states The government had also setup a committee, comprising representatives from the Defense Ministry and department of telecom to examine the issue of participation of foreign companies in BSNL tenders.

This committee has given us permission to place orders with Huawei in South India, a top BSNL executive told economic times. The logic: South India do not share borders with other countries. Besides BSNL executive told Huawei is already working with BSNL in South India.

Huawei will get the contract for 25 million lines for South Indian states and Ericsson will get the contract for 43 Million lines of which 25 million will be for North Indian states, while the remaining 18 million will be for the Eastern Indian states the BSNL executive said.

It is estimated that Huawei contract is worth about $1.5 billion and Ericsson contract is worth about $3 billion. The tender conditions also stipulate that one company cannot be awarded more than two zones, implying that the maximum order an equipment maker can bag is for 50 million lines.

The BSNL executive also said that the committee did not open the bids for the Western Indian states because western region share sensitive boundaries with another country.

Source: Economic Times India


----------



## maverick2009

I can see why you ask the Question having a Pakistani Passport. 

Without wishing to sound racist i think with a Pakistani passport you are more likely to be harassed in USA or Europe then neighbouring india. 

With india now being one of the largest economies in Asia thousands of businessmen travel to india,s major commercial centres daily. I doubt you will have a problem. 

But don,t go to USA they will be very suspicous of you


----------



## godsavetheworld

javeda said:


> Friends!
> Thank you very much for the advice. The reason I raised this question is that I heard about a lot of discrimination against Pakistanis in India from some fellows also I was told by Indian embassy to wait for 8-10 weeks at least to get the visa and there is a lot of documentation required which raised alarm in my mind. In addition, on Pakistani passport you can't travel from one city to other freely in India. Is that so? *And by the way news papers run stories like there are many Pakistanis in Indian jails. And then there are youtube videos exposing Indian extremists' ugly face. So you can imagine a person who has never been to Indian may raise such questions.
> Many friends answering my questions have Indian flags in their profile does it mean that they are Indian nationals or are Pakistanis residing in India? I wonder if there are Pakistani fellows on the forum who have travelled to India recently or are residing there. I will appreciate your suggestions. If you ever come to China you may ask me for advice. Thank you very much.*
> Best Regards



Lol! Take a look at their posts! You will knows who's actually belonging to which country.

Look, a business person doesnt need to search 'Indian terrorists' on youtube instead go to some world tourism/business forums. You'll probably run into several 3 minute nonsensical references youtube. Before falling into all this propaganda by those who hate India, let it be known that we dont have anything against the people of Pakistan. 
I'm sure you'll have the time of your life. 

As far as documentation is concerned, it is true India has tightened its visa norms, especially after Mumbai attacks, and the high commission reciprocates jst that. So it will be harder and more tedious to obtain a visa. But if you have the heart to come to India, then time should not be an issue.

My sincere advice would be to visit India and hae only business on your mind. Security shouldnt be a concern unless you start off giving Zaid Hamid style speeches in public(I hope thats not the business you are coming with..)

In either case, decision is your. Hope you enjoy your stay in India.


----------



## javeda

godsavetheworld said:


> Lol! Take a look at their posts! You will knows who's actually belonging to which country.
> 
> Look, a business person doesnt need to search 'Indian terrorists' on youtube instead go to some world tourism/business forums. You'll probably run into several 3 minute nonsensical references youtube. Before falling into all this propaganda by those who hate India, let it be known that we dont have anything against the people of Pakistan.
> I'm sure you'll have the time of your life.
> 
> As far as documentation is concerned, it is true India has tightened its visa norms, especially after Mumbai attacks, and the high commission reciprocates jst that. So it will be harder and more tedious to obtain a visa. But if you have the heart to come to India, then time should not be an issue.
> 
> My sincere advice would be to visit India and hae only business on your mind. Security shouldnt be a concern unless you start off giving Zaid Hamid style speeches in public(I hope thats not the business you are coming with..)
> 
> In either case, decision is your. Hope you enjoy your stay in India.



No need for such sarcastic advice. Keep it with you.


----------



## javeda

maverick2009 said:


> I can see why you ask the Question having a Pakistani Passport.
> 
> Without wishing to sound racist i think with a Pakistani passport you are more likely to be harassed in USA or Europe then neighbouring india.
> 
> With india now being one of the largest economies in Asia thousands of businessmen travel to india,s major commercial centres daily. I doubt you will have a problem.
> 
> But don,t go to USA they will be very suspicous of you



No need to tell me that Indian passport is more valuable, I don't give it a damn. I am a proud Pakistani.And by the way your reply is indeed racist. Probably you are an Indian, am I right?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## javeda

come on guys


----------



## jeypore

javeda said:


> come on guys



It is very safe to travel to India, once you are in the country you are free to travel any parts without papers check-ups. One big advise I would like to give you regarding money. I don't know what business you want to start in India, but if it requires accounts receivable, try to minimize the receivable as much as possible. They will sweat you for every penny.

Thanks.


----------



## brilTek

javeda said:


> Dear Friends!
> AOA,
> I am a Pakistani citizen presently residing in China. I wonder if it's safe to travel to India for business meetings. I am interested in exporting to Indian market but a little hesitant to travel there. Can you please advise me about this? How about if a Pakistani citizen wants to set up a compny in India and stay there long term? Thank you very much in advance.
> Best Regards



Waalikum u Salaam!

A hell NO -- unless you are a known celebrity or have high profile links with industrailists/businessmen. Otherwise there is no gaurantee that you will come back alive unless you have a western passport like of USA, UK etc.

8-10 months back, a pakistani body came from india who went their to watch pak-india cricker series......and that just after few days when we relased an Indian spy convicted of bomb blasts. Indians payback us by returning a dead body 

Also 4 indian spies were arrested couple of days back in lahore......so indians must be planning to clear the debt by arresting some innocents....as they always do.

I think there is no problem with people besides very few....but its the agencies which play bad.

Are you thinking of making some investements there? then you are on safer side. 

Avoid if you can.....otherwise make very well arrangements......May be Allah with you.


----------



## MZUBAIR

indiatech said:


> Have a nice trip mate.
> 
> If you are touring Delhi, don't miss the eateries of Chandni Chowk, around Jama Masjid ( Karims chicken, Sardarjis Rabri Faluda, Old famous Jelebiwalah)
> 
> If Mumbai ( dont miss Pav Bhaji, bhel puri and the thelawalas selling kulfi in Bandra beach)
> 
> Kolkata ( dont miss the egg rolls and fish curry)
> 
> Hyderabad (Dont miss Biryani, Haleem at Paradise restaurant )
> 
> Lucknow ( dont miss the delicious kebabs )
> 
> Punjab (Makki di roti, sarson da saag)
> 
> chennai, bangalore, kerala ( Uttappam, masala dosa, poongal, meduvada)



Mouth watering dishes.
u seems to me food lover.
Any ways these are all delicious food items.


----------



## MZUBAIR

maverick2009 said:


> I can see why you ask the Question having a Pakistani Passport.
> 
> Without wishing to sound racist i think with a Pakistani passport you are more likely to be *harassed in USA or Europe then neighbouring india. *
> 
> With india now being one of the largest economies in Asia thousands of businessmen travel to india,s major commercial centres daily. I doubt you will have a problem.
> 
> * But don,t go to USA they will be very suspicous of you*



They are always too much suspicious, which is really unfair.


----------



## Skeptic

brilTek said:


> Waalikum u Salaam!
> 
> A hell NO -- unless you are a known celebrity or have high profile links with industrailists/businessmen. Otherwise there is no gaurantee that you will come back alive unless you have a western passport like of USA, UK etc.
> 
> 8-10 months back, a pakistani body came from india who went their to watch pak-india cricker series......and that just after few days when we relased an Indian spy convicted of bomb blasts. Indians payback us by returning a dead body
> 
> Also 4 indian spies were arrested couple of days back in lahore......so indians must be planning to clear the debt by arresting some innocents....as they always do.
> 
> I think there is no problem with people besides very few....but its the agencies which play bad.
> 
> Are you thinking of making some investements there? then you are on safer side.
> 
> Avoid if you can.....otherwise make very well arrangements......May be Allah with you.



You Sir are seriously sick to promote such lies.

Have you ever been to India or you are basing your suggestion on something which happened to a friend of your friend's brother???

India Pakistan Cricket series that happened 10 months back was played on Mars and while you were having your other wet dreams.

Does creating bullshit story come naturally to you or you took some special classes to learn that?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MZUBAIR

godsavetheworld said:


> Lol! Take a look at their posts! You will knows who's actually belonging to which country.
> 
> Look, a business person doesnt need to search 'Indian terrorists' on youtube instead go to some world tourism/business forums. You'll probably run into several 3 minute nonsensical references youtube. Before falling into all this propaganda by those who hate India, let it be known that we dont have anything against the people of Pakistan.
> I'm sure you'll have the time of your life.
> 
> *As far as documentation is concerned, it is true India has tightened its visa norms, especially after Mumbai attacks, and the high commission reciprocates jst that. So it will be harder and more tedious to obtain a visa. But if you have the heart to come to India, then time should not be an issue.*
> 
> My sincere advice would be to visit India and hae only business on your mind. Security shouldnt be a concern unless you start off giving Zaid Hamid style speeches in public(I hope thats not the business you are coming with..)
> 
> In either case, decision is your. Hope you enjoy your stay in India.



Well, do u think terrorists come up with VISA documents?
U can chk the history when ever and where ever terrorists go they never took a legal ways like they dont apply visa etc.
I think making tough visa policies would not be valuable if u put more security policies and agencies would get more alert. Then I hope things would get batter.
At the moment Pakistan is doing like that and arrested number of terrorists.


----------



## booo

I can tell you about hyderabad. Sometimes police will ask you to show your licenses etc... if you are on streets late night.(like 1AM) otherwise there wont be problem. if you are travelling to hyd pm me with your questions.


----------



## afriend

MZUBAIR said:


> Well, do u think terrorists come up with VISA documents?
> U can chk the history when ever and where ever terrorists go they never took a legal ways like they dont apply visa etc.



9/11 forgot that???


----------



## brilTek

Skeptic said:


> *You Sir are seriously sick to promote such lies.*
> 
> Have you ever been to India or you are basing your suggestion on something which happened to a friend of your friend's brother???
> 
> *India Pakistan Cricket series that happened 10 months back was *played on Mars and while you were having your other wet dreams.




Mr you really need to repeat your 10th grade to imrpove your reading skills. 

Typical indian ranting.......read again.......I said dead body returned 10 months back....not pak india cricket series 

And what did I lie? Have you accustomed to using brain  you won't be stating above. Google helps....use it

No, I have never been to india But I do read newspapers unlike you to know happenings around the world.

I was in hurry so couldn't specify ref. links. This time read thrice before coming again with rants.......

*Cricket series held in 2005 and pakistani crickter fan body returned in March 2008 soon after indian spy was released.*

Source 1: thaindian: Dead body of pakistani cricket fan returned to pakistan

Source 2: HIdustan Times: Pakistan seeks explanation of pakisatani cricket fan

Source 3: Gulf Daily: Pakistani cricket fan buried, died in india



> Does creating bullshit story come naturally to you or you took some special classes to learn that?



World knows BS is infested into indian genes.

BTW...OP asked for adivce? I have some apprehensions based on news stories. I gave mine whether you like it or not? Whether OP accepts those or not? You have every right to present yours. Ranting is not allowed on this forum. I first thought of reporting your post instead of replying but just turned it down. Sorry for the language but your reply really boiled my blood.

Learn to digest some bitter facts  as well or better not to respond to make yourself ashamed


----------



## rubyjackass

brilTek said:


> Waalikum u Salaam!
> 
> A hell NO -- unless you are a known celebrity or have high profile links with industrailists/businessmen. Otherwise there is no gaurantee that you will come back alive unless you have a western passport like of USA, UK etc.
> 
> 8-10 months back, a pakistani body came from india who went their to watch pak-india cricker series......and that just after few days when we relased an Indian spy convicted of bomb blasts. Indians payback us by returning a dead body
> 
> Also 4 indian spies were arrested couple of days back in lahore......so indians must be planning to clear the debt by arresting some innocents....as they always do.
> 
> I think there is no problem with people besides very few....but its the agencies which play bad.
> 
> Are you thinking of making some investments there? then you are on safer side.
> 
> Avoid if you can.....otherwise make very well arrangements......May be Allah with you.


Ohh... come on!!
Firstly you cannot even make out a Pakistani in an Indian crowd. How do you suppose anything can happen? And generally nobody asks for even an id check sometimes. 
I do not know about the cases you mentioned. Is it not the probability with which your local security forces grill an innocent fellow? 
Dont paint such a devilish picture.



@Javeda: I personally can guarantee your safety in Chennai. This is an Indian. I strongly suggest you should go on with your trip.


----------



## duhastmish

HMMMM - whats the big deal ????

i think its perfectly safe to visit india - biggest problem you will face will be from visa dept. but sicne you goign for business, it should go smooth. 

And - i agree with ruby - SOUTH INDIA is probably safest place - people are too chilled to even think of all this b.s

I think it should go smooth. since one can hardly tell the difference between an indian and pakistani.

it only a problem if there is something fishy goin on.


----------



## brilTek

rubyjackass said:


> Ohh... come on!!
> Firstly you cannot even make out a Pakistani in an Indian crowd. How do you suppose anything can happen? And generally nobody asks for even an id check sometimes.
> *I do not know about the cases you mentioned. Is it not the probability with which your local security forces grill an innocent fellow? *



I was in hurry so can't paste ref links.....these i posted in my last post n this thread. On the security forces issue, i agreed.

And you know there is no prisoner exchange agreement in both countries, so once you are trapped, govts. can do NOTHING no matter you are innocent or not.

*pakistani crickter fan body returned in March 2008 *

Source 1: thaindian: Dead body of pakistani cricket fan returned to pakistan

Source 2: HIdustan Times: Pakistan seeks explanation of pakisatani cricket fan


----------



## rubyjackass

For God's sakes we are not talking about straying fishermen. This is a business man with a visa and valid passport.

I will fight for you if you get caught in that kind of situation. OK? Tell me before you come. Offer valid only for you.

duhast is right about all of south India. Most peaceful cities here. All people do is work, study and enjoy. Bangalore's summer is the best. Though apparently this year there seem to be rains. Chennai is HOT and traditional. Hyderabad is cosmopolitan like Bangalore, has a lot of places to visit historical and fun. 

A business trip, I guess would be to New Delhi, Mumbai or a South Indian city. All these are safe in my opinion. You migh want to watch out for saffrons in Mumbai. You better tell them you are a Pakistani on a trip than say you are a North Indian.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## King Julien

mr.javeda there are many pakistani guys who come down here at mumbai for business..... in fact many are doing very well here and have invested in mumbai... these guys are mainly involved in diamonds or other customs items..... so id guess you are not creating history....... anyways WELCOME TO INDIA....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## godsavetheworld

brilTek said:


> I was in hurry so can't paste ref links.....these i posted in my last post n this thread. On the security forces issue, i agreed.
> 
> *And you know there is no prisoner exchange agreement in both countries, so once you are trapped, govts. can do NOTHING no matter you are innocent or not.*
> 
> *pakistani crickter fan body returned in March 2008 *
> 
> Source 1: thaindian: Dead body of pakistani cricket fan returned to pakistan
> 
> Source 2: HIdustan Times: Pakistan seeks explanation of pakisatani cricket fan



BS!. Pakistan is a signatory to SAARC and ASEAN. And both have laid out enough provisions for extradition . Which frankly your government has never told you about. 

And just because a Pakistani died in India, doesnt mean India is unsafe for Paksitanis. The article clearly mentions the cause of his death. Yi\ou can ask your media to do the dirty work of 'confirming' the cause of death, and you will be surprised it wasnt what are presumed to believe. 

If you are trapped and you are innocent, then as a gesture of goodwill India will send you back. 



> *Shah Rukh Khan 's Pakistani fan released from Punjab jail*
> 
> AMRITSAR: Nasir Sultan, a 15-year-old Pakistani boy who was jailed in Punjab after illegally crossing the border to meet Bollywood star Shah Rukh
> 
> Khan, will be handed over to Pakistani authorities on Friday as a gesture of goodwill.
> 
> "He will be released around 11 a.m. We will hand him over to the Pakistani authorities," Amritsar's Deputy Commissioner of Police K.S. Pannu said.
> 
> The police decided to allow Nasir to cross the Attari-Wagah border, about 30 km from here, after the Ministry of External Affairs (MEA) and the Ministry of Home Affairs (MHA) gave their clearance in the matter.
> 
> Nasir was arrested by the Border Security Force (BSF) in September from an area near the India-Pakistan border.
> 
> The boy, an avid fan of Shah Rukh Khan, said that he came from Pakistan in August to meet the superstar and to participate in a TV reality singing contest.
> 
> Nasir was lodged at the juvenile jail in Punjab's Faridkot town, about 250 km from Chandigarh. He was booked under the Foreigners Act and the Passport Act for entering India illegally.
> 
> Nasir, a Class 10 student, is a resident of Dir in Pakistan's North West Frontier Province (NWFP) that is witnessing intense fighting between the militants and security forces.
> 
> He left his house on the morning of Aug 14, saying he would return in the evening but called his parents after about a month to inform them that he was in jail in India.
> 
> A petition was filed in the Punjab and Haryana High Court in Chandigarh in November seeking the release of Nasir since he was innocent. Pakistan's human rights activist Ansar Burney had come to India to plead for his release.


----------



## brilTek

godsavetheworld said:


> BS!. Pakistan is a signatory to SAARC and ASEAN. And both have laid out enough provisions for extradition . Which frankly your government has never told you about.



You first listen to your govt then peek into others. You have not more than iota of idea of what SAARC & ASEAN is and just copy pasted those names here...

*No extradition policy exists between pakistan and india*

Ever heard about google wonders. here it is: 

Q&A session in LOK SABHA on 22/11/2006 

Q. 02 Extradition Treaties With SAARC Countries 


02 SHRI HITEN BARMAN: 

*Will the Minister of EXTERNAL AFFAIRS be pleased to state: 

(a) whether extradition treaties between India and all the SAARC member countries exist at present?; *b,c,d.........
.......

*ANSWER
THE MINISTER OF STATE FOR EXTERNAL AFFAIRS
( SHRI E. AHAMED ) *



(a)The Government of India has signed Extradition Treaties with two SAARC member countries viz. Nepal and Bhutan. There also exists an Extradition Arrangement short of a treaty with Sri Lanka. India signed an Extradition Treaty with Nepal in 1953, which came into force in 1963. The Extradition Arrangement with Sri Lanka became operative from September 1978. The Extradition Agreement with Bhutan was signed in 1996. 

(c) & (d) *There is no Extradition Treaty with Bangladesh, Maldives and Pakistan. The conclusion of an Extradition Treaty is a bilateral process, where both the signing States have to indicate their willingness in negotiating and signing such a Treaty. *

Source: Q&A lokh sabah: Pakistan India Extradition Treaty Not Exists



> And just because a Pakistani died in India, doesnt mean India is unsafe for Paksitanis. The article clearly mentions the cause of his death. Yi\ou can ask your media to do the dirty work of 'confirming' the cause of death, and you will be surprised it wasnt what are presumed to believe.



You didn't read when he was captured......a delibrate attempt to hide your guilt. *He was captured in 2005 pak cricket series*, he went there *on valid visa but his body returned in 2008* after three years few days after indian spy was released by pakistani authorities.

I've just give inidan references previously to your indian mates to show dead body was returned, now read the independent sources to confirm torture....google yourself and you'll know *he was tortured to death*...accept it. I'm giving you one independent link

Source: Gulf-daily-news: Pakistani cricket fan tortured to death, his brother states that




> If you are trapped and you are innocent, then as a gesture of goodwill India will send you back.



Thank you.


----------



## javeda

brilTek said:


> I was in hurry so can't paste ref links.....these i posted in my last post n this thread. On the security forces issue, i agreed.
> 
> And you know there is no prisoner exchange agreement in both countries, so once you are trapped, govts. can do NOTHING no matter you are innocent or not.
> 
> *pakistani crickter fan body returned in March 2008 *
> 
> Source 1: thaindian: Dead body of pakistani cricket fan returned to pakistan
> 
> Source 2: HIdustan Times: Pakistan seeks explanation of pakisatani cricket fan



This is really an eye opening and shcoking story. Bloody Indians!!!
Thanks God we separated in 1947. Otherwise we could have been caught in the midst of muslim genocide in Gujrat.


----------



## ANDUBYLL

javeda said:


> This is really an eye opening and shcoking story. Bloody Indians!!!
> Thanks God we separated in 1947. Otherwise we could have been caught in the midst of muslim genocide in Gujrat.



With this attitude, I suggest you stay at home ! Take a holiday to see Swat instead. There is no muslim genocide there !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## javeda

ANDUBYLL said:


> With this attitude, I suggest you stay at home ! Take a holiday to see Swat instead. There is no muslim genocide there !!!



By the way watch these uncircumsized people in Sawat. Aren't they coming from peace loving India? Bagal me churi moo me ram ram.

http://www.ahmedquraishi.com/article_detail.php?id=685


----------



## godsavetheworld

javeda said:


> *This is really an eye opening and shcoking story. Bloody Indians!!!
> Thanks God we separated in 1947. Otherwise we could have been caught in the midst of muslim genocide in Gujrat*.



Something tells me this guy is nothing but a troll. If he is serious about his 'business' then I think he has got his answer. There is no need to drag history and turn this thread into a flaim bait. If you have problems with India better not come instead. 

We welcome those who come with a spirit of brotherhood not those cursing 'bloody Indians'. 

And Javeda, you are not making history in Pakistan by coming to India. So stop BS about India, you wanted to knw if it is safe to come to India we said yes it is, now dont indulge in nuisance.

Hope you enjoy your business in India.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PeacefulIndian

javeda said:


> By the way watch these uncircumsized people in Sawat. Aren't they coming from peace loving India? Bagal me churi moo me ram ram.
> 
> Ahmed Quraishi.com



From your posts, I can sense that you want to hear that India is not safe. When you already have postulated something, why ask? 

Best of luck for your business, if you really have any here.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TexasJohn

India is perfectly safe to visit. Just don't drive!!! it will "drive" you insane..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## booo

TexasJohn said:


> India is perfectly safe to visit. Just don't drive!!! it will "drive" you insane..
> 
> RjrEQaG5jPM[/media] - India Driving



True.

See those buses painted in orange and white? Yup, thats hyderabad


----------



## javeda

godsavetheworld said:


> Something tells me this guy is nothing but a troll. If he is serious about his 'business' then I think he has got his answer. There is no need to drag history and turn this thread into a flaim bait. If you have problems with India better not come instead.
> 
> We welcome those who come with a spirit of brotherhood not those cursing 'bloody Indians'.
> 
> And Javeda, you are not making history in Pakistan by coming to India. So stop BS about India, you wanted to knw if it is safe to come to India we said yes it is, now dont indulge in nuisance.
> 
> Hope you enjoy your business in India.



You fool ! I just commented on the murder of an innocent Paksitani cricket spectator by Indian police. I know it's difficult for you to swallow but this is the true ugly face of yours.


----------



## javeda

PeacefulIndian said:


> From your posts, I can sense that you want to hear that India is not safe. When you already have postulated something, why ask?
> 
> Best of luck for your business, if you really have any here.



This forum is to discuss things. Right ?


----------



## afriend

javeda said:


> You fool ! I just commented on the murder of an innocent Paksitani cricket spectator by Indian police. I know it's difficult for you to swallow but this is the true ugly face of yours.



Is taliban your true face..??? Is osama bin laden the father of your nation..????? So cut the hate crap..!!!! Dont give bull **** of our TRUE UGLY face.. if you just look into onselves we can see how ugly we all are..!!! Your question have been answered in the thread.. i would suggest the moderators to close this thread.. else this is going to be breeding ground for all those hate mongering trolls..!!!


----------



## dhaka

javeda said:


> Dear Friends!
> AOA,
> I am a Pakistani citizen presently residing in China. I wonder if it's safe to travel to India for business meetings. I am interested in exporting to Indian market but a little hesitant to travel there. Can you please advise me about this? How about if a Pakistani citizen wants to set up a compny in India and stay there long term? Thank you very much in advance.
> Best Regards



No it's not safe ,

didn't you see the news that 9 out of 10 pakistanis were shot dead in mumbai last november...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Rajkumar

javeda said:


> You fool ! I just commented on the murder of an innocent Paksitani cricket spectator by Indian police. I know it's difficult for you to swallow but this is the true ugly face of yours.



why don't you go to Pakistan for business instead coming to India. go to your great country and do business there. may be this will help their economy


----------



## afriend

dhaka said:


> No it's not safe ,
> 
> didn't you see the news that 9 out of 10 pakistanis were shot dead in mumbai last november...



That was really funny brother..!!!!


----------



## javeda

afriend said:


> Is taliban your true face..??? Is osama bin laden the father of your nation..????? So cut the hate crap..!!!! Dont give bull **** of our TRUE UGLY face.. if you just look into onselves we can see how ugly we all are..!!! Your question have been answered in the thread.. i would suggest the moderators to close this thread.. else this is going to be breeding ground for all those hate mongering trolls..!!!



Osama is not a Pakistani you stupid!


----------



## javeda

Rajkumar said:


> why don't you go to Pakistan for business instead coming to India. go to your great country and do business there. may be this will help their economy



If I speak with the same mindset as you I would say whay is India begging Pakistan for a trade route to Afghanistan and a gas pipeline from Iran. But I am a sensible person and don't want to argue with you.
Discuss such things with your country mates this may help Indian economy.


----------



## dhaka

javeda said:


> If I speak with the same mindset as you I would say whay is India begging Pakistan for a trade route to Afghanistan and a gas pipeline from Iran. But I am a sensible person and don't want to argue with you.
> Discuss such things with your country mates this may help Indian economy.



seem to me that iran-pakistan-india is already putoff , thanks to US pressure on india due to their iran policy...

i also heard some news that indian are in talk with mynnmar for the simmiler project and mynnmar gas pipeline will pass through bangladesh..
if that happened it will be a great boost to bangladesh ecomony..
bangladesh going to get those $200mn/year as trasit fee which the pakistan supposed to get for iran pipeline..


----------



## javeda

dhaka said:


> seem to me that iran-pakistan-india is already putoff , thanks to US pressure on india due to their iran policy...
> 
> i also heard some news that indian are in talk with mynnmar for the simmiler project and mynnmar gas pipeline will pass through bangladesh..
> if that happened it will be a great boost to bangladesh ecomony..
> if that happened then bangladesh going to get those $200mn/year as trasit fee which the pakistan supposed to get for iran pipeline..



There are too many "if" in your text. So far this pipeline is a pipe-dream only. You have to have good relationship with neighboring countries to boost your economy. India is just learning this rule. Countries like China are wise enought to realise that and have signed free trade agreement with Pakistan and building up freindly relationship with other neighboring countries as well.


----------



## dhaka

javeda said:


> There are too many "if" in your text. So far this pipeline is a pipe-dream only. You have to have good relationship with neighboring countries to boost your economy. India is just learning this rule. Countries like China are wise enought to realise that and have signed free trade agreement with Pakistan and building up freindly relationship with other neighboring countries as well.



iran-pakistan-india pipeline is definatly OFF....

bangladesh has good relation with india , i don't see any problum in proposed myanmar-bangladesh-india pipeline...
in my view it's the best thing going to happened to bangladesh economy ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rubyjackass

javeda said:


> There are too many "if" in your text. So far this pipeline is a pipe-dream only. You have to have good relationship with neighboring countries to boost your economy. India is just learning this rule. Countries like China are wise enought to realise that and have signed free trade agreement with Pakistan and building up freindly relationship with other neighboring countries as well.



OK. I am not going to revisit this thread. So for the last time.
You are welcome to India. It is safe here.
You can pm if it is anything about Chennai.

Thanks,
Ruby


----------



## afriend

javeda said:


> Osama is not a Pakistani you stupid!



Thanks for the info Moron...!! You are still unable to comprehend the big picture..!!!


----------



## javeda

afriend said:


> Thanks for the info Moron...!! You are still unable to comprehend the big picture..!!!



In the big picture you'll find India backing insurgency in Sawat through it's tens of consulates in Afghanistan. Now don't tell me these consulates are there to issue visas to Afghans. You Jackass!!!!


----------



## javeda

rubyjackass said:


> OK. I am not going to revisit this thread. So for the last time.
> You are welcome to India. It is safe here.
> You can pm if it is anything about Chennai.
> 
> Thanks,
> Ruby



Thanks mate. Seems there are also nice and positive people in India. So I should visit there.


----------



## Xtremeownage

Definately NOT safe!

Indians are very prejudiced! Trust me... They give an impression of an Incredible India, but it is all a facade!

And they have this deep hatred for Pakistanis!

PS: Why would you want to go to India?

It is time that we now serve our own country!

Pakistan Zindabad!


----------



## Hellfire

Xtremeownage said:


> Definately NOT safe!
> 
> Indians are very prejudiced! Trust me... They give an impression of an Incredible India, but it is all a facade!
> 
> And they have this deep hatred for Pakistanis!
> 
> PS: Why would you want to go to India?
> 
> It is time that we now serve our own country!
> 
> Pakistan Zindabad!



I agree

definitely not safe since pakistan is exporting only terror .....

so avoid if you are one who wants to travel here


----------



## godsavetheworld

javeda said:


> In the big picture you'll find India backing insurgency in Sawat through it's tens of consulates in Afghanistan. Now don't tell me these consulates are there to issue visas to Afghans. *You Jackass!!!!*



Easy there, watch your mouth. You dont want to make enemies in India. Again what does working of Indian counsulates in 'Sawat'woot have to do with you coming to India? And what sort of business do you run? I hope its not about sending terrorists, in that case the best route for you to come will be infiltrate via LOC. Then yes India is not safe, because you wont manage to enter with your friends..


----------



## duhastmish

javeda - i think the kind of attitude you have - may be its best if you don't travel India. because if something happens to you.
India will get bad name. and you sound like trouble starter kid . lol 
what kind of business you run ???? is it legal stuff ? 
if its corporate travel - dude you know its safe for sure even if they send you to hell and back.
-------------------------------------------
and pakistan india problem are not directly related to you. If you come here with a tag around the neck which says - you suck !! to india as country. and underneath says with love from pakestan.
dude you aint going back for sure looooooooool - ( on lighter node. )

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## notsuperstitious

India is safe, and some of your misconceptions might be cleared too.

And about the death of the so called pakistani cricket fan, pls see what his brother has to say and decide if something is not fishy

"&#8220;He had gone to India to watch a match in early 2005 where he lost his passport and ended up in an Indian jail on spying charges,&#8221; Mahmood&#8217;s brother, Fateh Mohammad Sadiq, told Reuters.

&#8220;*Without a passport, he could not return and was arrested months later after his relatives in India refused to shelter him out of fear because he did not have a passport,&#8221; Sadiq said*."

So if you lose your passport in India, register a police complaint and go to pakistani consulate for a new passport, don't go around for months looking for someone to shelter you. Actually, applies to all countries, not just India.


----------



## dabong1

If you have a non pakistani passport with a pakistani visa stamped on it you will find it very hard to get a visa for india unless your going with some multi national group.

I had one friend who was followed around by the indian police for the whole two weeks and had to check in with the local police station but saying that i had a friend who also stayed in india and had no problems what so ever.


----------



## notsuperstitious

^^^ Its true, Indians are very very suspicious of any Pakistani connections. So getting visas is very tough. I hope all that changes though, its stupid if you ask me (not the security concern, but the state of affairs).


----------



## javeda

fateh71 said:


> India is safe, and some of your misconceptions might be cleared too.
> 
> And about the death of the so called pakistani cricket fan, pls see what his brother has to say and decide if something is not fishy
> 
> "He had gone to India to watch a match in early 2005 where he lost his passport and ended up in an Indian jail on spying charges, Mahmoods brother, Fateh Mohammad Sadiq, told Reuters.
> 
> *Without a passport, he could not return and was arrested months later after his relatives in India refused to shelter him out of fear because he did not have a passport, Sadiq said*."
> 
> So if you lose your passport in India, register a police complaint and go to pakistani consulate for a new passport, don't go around for months looking for someone to shelter you. Actually, applies to all countries, not just India.



So there is death penalty for losing passport in India.


----------



## javeda

godsavetheworld said:


> Easy there, watch your mouth. You dont want to make enemies in India. Again what does working of Indian counsulates in 'Sawat'woot have to do with you coming to India? And what sort of business do you run? I hope its not about sending terrorists, in that case the best route for you to come will be infiltrate via LOC. Then yes India is not safe, because you wont manage to enter with your friends..



It seems you can't differentiate between freedom fighters and terrorists. And by the way how about your Shiv Sena are they preaching peace?


----------



## jeypore

javeda said:


> In the big picture you'll find India backing insurgency in Sawat through it's tens of consulates in Afghanistan. Now don't tell me these consulates are there to issue visas to Afghans. You Jackass!!!!



You are certainly not a business man like you have suggested earlier. Why fake something that you are not.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Xtremeownage

hellfire said:


> I agree
> 
> definitely not safe since pakistan is exporting only terror .....
> 
> so avoid if you are one who wants to travel here



No, you Indians are the only idiots who are exporting terror. You fund terrorists in Afghanistan and move them to Pakistan, but Insha Allah you will fail!

Pakistan is and always has fought against terror, but you fascist-Indians can only spread BS!

India = Worlds largest fascist state!


----------



## Xtremeownage

Xtremeownage said:


> Definately NOT safe!
> 
> Indians are very prejudiced! Trust me... They give an impression of an Incredible India, but it is all a facade!
> 
> And they have this deep hatred for Pakistanis!
> 
> PS: Why would you want to go to India?
> 
> It is time that we now serve our own country!
> 
> Pakistan Zindabad!


----------



## godsavetheworld

javeda said:


> It seems you can't differentiate between freedom fighters and terrorists. And by the way how about your Shiv Sena are they preaching peace?



I think I understan what your business is. Doing it with Indians is a bad idea. The most suited guy for you is Zaid Hamid. So better book your ticket back to Pakistan. India is a strict no for you.


----------



## notsuperstitious

javeda said:


> So there is death penalty for losing passport in India.



Yes, thats what I said. Your comprehension is good. We actually fell for that business pretext too, good one.


----------



## Rajkumar

godsavetheworld said:


> I think I understan what your business is. Doing it with Indians is a bad idea. The most suited guy for you is Zaid Hamid. So better book your ticket back to Pakistan. India is a strict no for you.



i already told him to do business in Pakistan if he has such intentions. leave sivsena out of it,even if people with such BS meet average Indian, he will definitely get his a** kicked.


----------



## Shirazi

I've been to Delhi, Bombay and Goa and felt perfectly safe there, though one should avoid certain parts of the cities and beaches.
India is a tourist friendly country, you'll see that once you go there.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hellfire

Xtremeownage said:


> No, you Indians are the only idiots who are exporting terror. You fund terrorists in Afghanistan and move them to Pakistan, but Insha Allah you will fail!
> 
> Pakistan is and always has fought against terror, but you fascist-Indians can only spread BS!
> 
> India = Worlds largest fascist state!



ummmm .............. right!

we are the epicenter of terror and "most dangerous place on earth" 


yet you get labelled instead of us as such


----------



## dabong1

Shirazi said:


> I've been to Delhi, Bombay and Goa and felt perfectly safe there, though one should avoid certain parts of the cities and beaches.
> India is a tourist friendly country, you'll see that once you go there.



People are always good to each other ...pakistani or indian....... the problem is the govts of the two countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## javeda

Shirazi said:


> I've been to Delhi, Bombay and Goa and felt perfectly safe there, though one should avoid certain parts of the cities and beaches.
> India is a tourist friendly country, you'll see that once you go there.



May I know Sirazi! Why to avoid some parts of the cities and which ones? What's wrong with going on beach? Thank you for you advice.


----------



## digitaltiger

afriend said:


> Well its pretty much safe.. There is no discrimination whatsoever.. however if you happened to be in middest of some critical issues. And if you are in mumbai.. if some weirdo shivsena activists come to know that you are a pakistani. then you might be in trouble..!!! Other than that.. the system the people are all warm towards our guests..!!! So i would say 100% safe during peace times.. and 95% safe in troubled times (that too where 5% shivsena is prominent).



What are you saying "afriend".. enough of shiv sens shiv sena as if they roam on Mumbai's road with a scanner and kill if any Pakistani found... have u ever been to Mumbai???????? PPl like u are responsible for defaming India. I know Shiv sena is an extremist group but they are no butchers. couple of months back in G7 (a multiplex in Mumbai) two Pakistani business men asked us about the name of the movie as it was written in Hindi and my friend who is a shakha pramukh (branch head) of shivsena educated him and was keen to know about their business and Pakistan. 

So stop writing crap without knowing ground realities.


----------



## digitaltiger

dabong1 said:


> People are always good to each other ...pakistani or indian....... the problem is the govts of the two countries.



lakh baat ki ek baat... I agree buddy


----------



## afriend

digitaltiger said:


> What are you saying "afriend".. enough of shiv sens shiv sena as if they roam on Mumbai's road with a scanner and kill if any Pakistani found... have u ever been to Mumbai???????? PPl like u are responsible for defaming India. I know Shiv sena is an extremist group but they are no butchers. couple of months back in G7 (a multiplex in Mumbai) two Pakistani business men asked us about the name of the movie as it was written in Hindi and my friend who is a shakha pramukh (branch head) of shivsena educated him and was keen to know about their business and Pakistan.
> 
> So stop writing crap without knowing ground realities.



Well dont preach pls..!!! We have seen what Mr. Shakeel ahmed a pakistani comedian had to endure in india..!! Mr. Adanan sami recieving threats..!!!! We have also seen abvp actiivits disturbing the pakistani delegations meeting here in delhi..!! So dont talk about ground realty and live in a fools world thinking that all is hunky dory in India.. I said majority of the time its safe.. but if you are in middest of some critical issues between two nations.. and if you end up infront some some religious fanatics then you surely are going to have a tough time..Even UP bhaiyas are not safe in mumbai because of these fanatics.. So cut your athithi devo bhava crap.

Well till the day shiv sena vhp and rss becomes mature and treat all their visitors with respect be it in a hostile situation or a peace time.. then i will say that india is 100% safe(in terms of discrimination) till then take a long hike brother..!!!


----------



## javeda

afriend said:


> Well dont preach pls..!!! We have seen what Mr. Shakeel ahmed a pakistani comedian had to endure in india..!! Mr. Adanan sami recieving threats..!!!! We have also seen abvp actiivits disturbing the pakistani delegations meeting here in delhi..!! So dont talk about ground realty and live in a fools world thinking that all is hunky dory in India.. I said majority of the time its safe.. but if you are in middest of some critical issues between two nations.. and if you end up infront some some religious fanatics then you surely are going to have a tough time..Even UP bhaiyas are not safe in mumbai because of these fanatics.. So cut your athithi devo bhava crap.
> 
> Well till the day shiv sena vhp and rss becomes mature and treat all their visitors with respect be it in a hostile situation or a peace time.. then i will say that india is 100% safe(in terms of discrimination) till then take a long hike brother..!!!



You try to convince people that India is safe but always end up mentioning RSS and Shive Senaks.


----------



## afriend

javeda said:


> You try to convince people that India is safe but always end up mentioning RSS and Shive Senaks.



Brother.. You always seems to respond to the comments out of context..!!! Kindly do not respond to some words like RSS and Shiv sena.. but to the entire context..!!! And i dont want to convince somebody whose intentions are just to flame and nothing more..!! And i now doubt that your intentions of starting this thread was just to indulge in some mudslinging..!!!


----------



## digitaltiger

afriend said:


> Well dont preach pls..!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You actually need preaching pal.
> 
> 
> 
> We have seen what Mr. Shakeel ahmed a pakistani comedian had to endure in india..!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shakeel left studio unharmed as Shiv sena ppl were raising sloagens against him.. no one pounded him ( u must be India TV fan lol )
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Adanan sami recieving threats..!!!! We have also seen abvp actiivits disturbing the pakistani delegations meeting here in delhi..!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats a common thing in any country. recently PPL were gathered to protest against Srilankan Army in their recent anti LTTE operation in England.
> 
> 
> 
> So dont talk about ground realty and live in a fools world thinking that all is hunky dory in India.. I said majority of the time its safe.. but if you are in middest of some critical issues between two nations.. and if you end up infront some some religious fanatics then you surely are going to have a tough time..Even UP bhaiyas are not safe in mumbai because of these fanatics..
> 
> 
> 
> So cut your athithi devo bhava crap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Athithi devo Bhava (Gust is equivalent to GOD) is an Indian Ideology .. I think you are not an Indian if this is my crap .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well till the day shiv sena vhp and rss becomes mature and treat all their visitors with respect be it in a hostile situation or a peace time.. then i will say that india is 100% safe(in terms of discrimination) till then take a long hike brother..!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


You are thinking to implementing Six Sigma in human behaviour..  Countries are know by idelogy of their masses and not of few morons BS.

At the end Dil pe mat le.....


----------



## afriend

digitaltiger said:


> You are thinking to implementing Six Sigma in human behaviour..  Countries are know by idelogy of their masses and not of few morons BS.
> 
> At the end Dil pe mat le.....




Well brother..Your comments are implying that i was projecting india as an unsafe country..!!! But i was not.. i was point out the small percent of rouge elements that exists in our society... If you are in denial mode in that then i don't think there is any point in discussion..!!! And athi thi devo bhava.. don't you feel the irony of the party who says it upholds the culture of India.. protesting against the visiting pakistanis..!!! And i dont think its too hard to comprehend that..!!!! And i agree with you on the point countries are known by the ideolgies of its masses but not of few morons..!!! But a country is also responsible for the actions of those few morons..!!!

And regarding your protest thing..!!!! They are protesting against people of pakistan and not governemnt..!!! I hope you know the difference between the two..!!!!! Its like protesting against the amercian tourists.. for the actions of george bush..!!!


----------



## Zaheerkhan

*Another mega-merger on the cards, 
After Mahatma, it's Bharti-MTN deal for India, says south african economist.* 


*The Deal gives India's Telecom giant Bharti patronage in a lot of Central african and Middle east countries, including Iran and Afghanistan.*



LONDON: Indian Telecom giant Bharti Airtel's acquisition of MTN in South Africa, would be the biggest thing to happen to the two countries 
since Mahatma Gandhi, says international business magazine Economist. 

"It would be the biggest thing to pass between India and South Africa since Mahatma Gandhi moved from one country to the other," Economist said in a report on its website. 

Earlier this week, Bharti Airtel and MTN said separately that the two firms have initiated "exploratory discussions" for a possible buyout of the South African mobile player. If successful, the deal could catapult Bharti among the world's five biggest mobile operators. 

While Bharti has denied having made any bid so far, saying the talks are only exploratory as yet, a report in the British daily Financial Times said yesterday that the Indian firm has put in an indicative bid worth about 19 billion dollars for a controlling 51 per cent stake in Africa's largest mobile phone operator. 

"That would make it the heftiest overseas acquisition ever made by an Indian firm, more than Tata Steel paid for Corus, a British steelmaker, and seven times the amount India invested in the whole of Africa over the ten years to 2004," Economist report said. 

"The deal would unite the leading companies in the world's two most promising mobile markets. In neither market have penetration rates yet exceeded a third of the population. India is adding more subscribers per month than any other country," it added. 

The report quoted figures from research firm Gartner as saying that in Africa, subscriptions are projected to grow by 11 per cent a year until 2011. 

MTN has a bigger subscriber base than Bharti, a broader geographic reach, stronger revenues and higher profit, the report said, adding that Bharti, however, has a bigger market capitalisation but the gap has narrowed after the shares of Indian firm fell and that of African company rose amid the reports about the bid, the report noted. 

"These numbers do not daunt Bharti, which has the confidence and clout of a company that has taken full part in an economic miracle. India added over 10 million mobile-phone subscribers in March alone, taking it past America, by some estimates, to become the second-biggest mobile market in the world," Economist said. 

"Flush with this domestic success, Bharti has for years been harbouring international ambitions that extend far beyond its modest ventures in the Seychelles, Guernsey and Jersey... Buying MTN would allow Bharti to meet its international ambitions in full measure," it added. 

The report said, however, that an outright takeover might prove too expensive and the "exploratory talks will therefore explore other, cheaper options: a merger, for example, or a joint-venture." 

"That might still allow the two companies to aim for what financial analysts call synergies. Or as Gandhi put it, interdependence is and ought to be as much the ideal of man as self-sufficiency," the report said. 



Link:
http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...MTN_deal_for_India_SA/articleshow/3018562.cms


----------



## Peace_maker

India is shining.


----------



## jeypore

The monthly income of an average Indian for the first time in the country's history has crossed Rs 3,000, thanks to economic reforms and a high growth rate of above 9% achieved for three years since 2005-06.

The per capita income, a measure of average income of a citizen, went up 12.2% to Rs 37,490 per annum during 2008-09, said the advance estimate for national income released by the Central Statistical Organisation (CSO) on Friday.

During 2007-08, the per capita income was Rs 33,283 per annum.

The CSO data further reveals that the per capita income at constant (1999-2000) prices during the last fiscal rose to Rs 25,494 per annum from Rs 24,295 per annum in the previous year, recording a growth rate of 4.9 per cent.

The per capita income would have been higher but for the global economic crisis, which pulled down the country's economic growth during 2008-09 to 6.7 per cent from 9 per cent in the previous fiscal.

The national income during the year went up to Rs 43.26 lakh crore, showing a rise of 14.2%, while the population of the country increased by 1.6 crore to 115.4 crore.

The CSO data further says that the national income at 1999-2000 prices increased by 6.4% to Rs 29.42 lakh crore during 2008-09.


Jai Ho: Average Indian&#039;s income crosses Rs 3000! | India.com


----------



## BaburCM

^^ This is what you post in a section which is meant for strategic discussion about Pakistan and its geo-political issues... Another one for the bin.


----------



## Rajkumar

Indian bureaucracy worst in Asia, says surveyIndian bureaucracy worst in Asia, says survey

Singapore: Singapore's civil servants are the most efficient among their Asian peers, a business survey on 12 economies released on Wednesday showed, but they tend to clam up unhelpfully when things go wrong.

India's "suffocating bureaucracy" was ranked the least-efficient by the survey, which said working with the country's civil servants was a "slow and painful" process.

"They are a power centre in their own right at both the national and state levels, and are extremely resistant to reform that affects them or the way they go about their duties," Hong Kong-based Political and Economic Risk Consultancy said in a 12-page report.

The island-state was ranked first for a third time in a poll of 1,274 expatriates working in 12 North and South Asian nations on the efficiency of bureaucrats in those countries.

The poll was last held in 2007. "During normal times, when the system is not stress-tested, it operates very well," PERC said. "However, during difficult times  or when mistakes are made that reflect badly on the system  there is a tendency among bureaucrats to circle the wagons in ways that lack transparency and make accountability difficult," the report said.

*

Tell us: Do you agree or disagree?
*

In 2008: India world's 85th most corrupt nation

Thailand, despite four years of on-off street protests and a year of dysfunctional government was ranked third.

"For all the country's troubles  or perhaps because of them  respondents to our survey were impressed with the way Thai civil servants have been carrying out their duties," PERC said.

It said state offices associated with corruption presented the most difficulties for Thai citizens and foreigners. PERC managing director Bob Broadfoot said that the controversy around huge investment losses by Singapore sovereign wealth fund Temasek was a good example of how things could become less transparent in the island-state.

The Singapore government has come under fire from lawmakers and its citizens over several investment losses, particular its exit from Bank of America which resulted in a loss of over $3 billion, according to Reuters calculation.

The survey ranked Hong Kong second. China, which has been campaigning to fight corruption in its bureaucracy and improve efficiency on the civil service, was ranked ninth in the 2009 poll, two places down from 2007.

Ranking by most efficient to least efficient economies:

*

Singapore

*

Hong Kong

*

Thailand

*

South Korea

*

Japan

*

Malaysia

*

Taiwan

*

Vietnam

*

China

*

Philippines

*

Indonesia

*

India


----------



## ajpirzada

do we not have bureaucracy???? ill have ask my dad again where he works

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hasnain2009

List of countries by Corruption Perceptions Index - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

India - 72
Pakistan - 138

India is much better then Pakistan!


----------



## Guba

that just means Indians perceive to have less corruption

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## paritosh

both the countries have rampant corruption

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Patriot

paritosh said:


> both the countries have rampant corruption


I don't know about India but in Pakistan there is huge amount of corruption.


----------



## Spitfighter

India really is painfully corrupt, back in 98 or 99, we had reserved train tickets only to get there and find out that we were somehow 'not on the list' or whatever they use, the guy could tell we were from out of town, my mom gave him a 1000 rupees to let us get on the train, in spite of reserving the tickets and all that, I was fairly young and I had never seen something like that before, I got so worked up I kicked him in the shin! That was only the first of MANY bribes we had to hand out, one for the house, one for the electricity, unbelievable really... 

I have a hard time understanding how anything works in India, I didn't see any computers in the government offices the last time I was there, they have mountains and mountains of files. They really need to start using computers, it will not only speed things up but will also definitely make it harder for them to exploit people the way they do. How come no one ever takes a stand? I couldn't imagine dealing with that sort of thing on a daily basis, I remember reading about Tehelka, they created quite a stir for a bit, but that didn't really change the system.

below Indonesia and the Philippines, incredible.


----------



## wtf

Spitfighter said:


> India really is painfully corrupt, back in 98 or 99, we had reserved train tickets only to get there and find out that we were somehow 'not on the list' or whatever they use, the guy could tell we were from out of town, my mom gave him a 1000 rupees to let us get on the train, in spite of reserving the tickets and all that, I was fairly young and I had never seen something like that before, I got so worked up I kicked him in the shin! That was only the first of MANY bribes we had to hand out, one for the house, one for the electricity, unbelievable really...
> 
> I have a hard time understanding how anything works in India, I didn't see any computers in the government offices the last time I was there, they have mountains and mountains of files. They really need to start using computers, it will not only speed things up but will also definitely make it harder for them to exploit people the way they do. How come no one ever takes a stand? I couldn't imagine dealing with that sort of thing on a daily basis, I remember reading about Tehelka, they created quite a stir for a bit, but that didn't really change the system.
> 
> below Indonesia and the Philippines, incredible.





The problem with railways is that the prices have no relation to demand-supply based market prices. There are a 1000 people willing to pay Rs 300 for a ticket, but the prices are fixed by the government at Rs 50 and there are only 500 seats. So what happens is that the ticket examiners see an opportunity to make a profit by blocking out a few seats and then re-selling them. It is very similar to how there used to be "black tickets" for movies when the government imposed fixed prices (Like Rs 6.50 in Chennai until 2001 or the 50% Kannada movie rule in Karnataka ). Now after multiplexes came out you rarely find tickets on black (except maybe for first-day, first-shows).

The situation is also very different now at least for trains. There are a few cheap tickets, but the prices keep going up as the day of travel arrives (Tatkal, online booking fees etc.) . So there is much smaller scope for the examiner to make a profit. I have not had to ever fight a TTR or bribe one in the last few times I traveled. If you get in an reserved compartment without a reservation, the TTR is now authorized to collect a fee and find an empty seat for you. Cheap air travel and buses have also decreased the monopoly of trains.

I am not saying that India is heaven on earth - I fully understand how rampant corruption is. What I am saying is that the solution to a lot of corruption is to introduce market based pricing and to get rid of unnecessary government intervention.


----------



## wtf

Guba said:


> that just means Indians perceive to have less corruption



The CPI index is calculated based on some 17 surveys. It includes residents, but is mainly those of analysts and business people dealing with the country. So it indicates that _ people who are thinking about India _ think India is less corrupt.

That said, even transparency international says that comparison between countries is often meaningless . More meaningful is the movement of a country up the scale through the years and the total score.


----------



## Neo

Continued from here


----------



## white_pawn

*Inflation dips to 0.48%​*5 Jun 2009, 0133 hrs IST, TNN 

NEW DELHI: Inflation declined to 0.48 % for the week ended May 23, giving head room to the government to initiate expansionary measures and prompt 
banks to cut rates. While the wholesale price index stood at 0.61% in the previous week, the rate of price rise was 8.9% during the corresponding week a year ago. 

Even though inflation declined during the week, the prices of essential food items like fruit, tea, cereals, pulses and spices became more expensive. In the light of falling inflation, FM Pranab Mukherjee is holding a meeting with heads of public sector banks on June 10 to stress moderation in rates.


----------



## white_pawn

*New customers to benefit more from rate cut​*5 Jun 2009, 0134 hrs IST, TNN

NEW DELHI: ICICI Bank announced a cut of half percentage point on its FRR to boost the housing sector. This is the third time since December 31, 
2008 that the bank has cut its floating rates, each time by 50 basis points.This means the monthly instalment on a Rs 50 lakh loan for 20 years has come down by Rs 5,100 in the last five months. 

New customers stand to benefit more from these cuts. Though the benchmark rate has been cut by 1.50 percentage points since December 31, 2008, home loan rates for the new customers have reduced by around 2.25 percentage points. After the second round of rate cuts on April 21, the home loan rate was 10.50%. But as the liquidity situation improved in May, the bank reduced the effective rates for the new customers by increasing the differentials over the floating reference rates. The present rates of ICICI Bank will be one of the most competitive rates in the country. Though State Bank of India offers home loans at the lowest rates of 8% for all periods and values, but only for the first year. In the subsequent year, the rate will be changed to the then prevailing rate. The current rate of 8% is special rate. 

Normally, it has been seen that SBIs normal rate at which it offers loan to the customers is 25 to 50 basis points higher than the rates offered by HDFC and ICICI Bank. At present also, while ICICI Bank nad HDFC offers home loan of Rs 30 lakh at 9.25%, SBI charges 10.25%. Therefore, in the long term, the benefit of getting home loan at 8% could be off-setted. However, in future, in SBI also lowers the rate to the range of ICICI bank and HDFC Ltd, SBIs offer of 8% is the best one. The present rate cut by ICICI Bank will help revive the real estate markets. 

New customers to benefit more from rate cut - India Business - Business - The Times of India


----------



## white_pawn

*Electric car to hit roads in Sept: Ratan Tata​*
NEW YORK: Indian conglomerate Tata Group Chairman Ratan Tata has said that Tata Motors will have an electric car in the market by September this 
year. 

"We will have an electric car in the market in September," Tata was quoted as saying by Cornell University on its micro-blogging feed on Twitter. Tata is also a Cornell trustee. 

He talked about the electric car at the Cornell Global Forum on Sustainable Global Enterprise organised by the university. 

In 2008, Ratan Tata speaking at the Annual General Meeting of Tata Motors said that the company was developing an electric car. 

Foreign media also reported quoting Tata at the forum that Tata Nano, dubbed as the world's cheapest car, is expected to be available in the US in the next two years. 

The much-awaited Nano was commercially launched in March in India and is expected to hit the roads soon. 

According to the university website, the Tata Education and Development Trust committed USD 50 million to Cornell in October 2008 to establish the Tata Scholarship Fund for Students from India and the Tata-Cornell Initiative in Agriculture and Nutrition, intended to improve the lives and livelihoods of India's rural poor. 

Electric car to hit roads in Sept: Ratan Tata - India Business - Business - The Times of India


----------



## white_pawn

*Investor wealth crosses Rs 5 lakh cr mark first time in 2009 ​*
MUMBAI: Investor wealth has crossed the Rs five lakh crore mark on Thursday with the benchmark index Sensex closing above 15,000 for the first time 
in nine months. 

The total investors' wealth, measured in terms of combined market capitalisation of all the listed companies, has increased by Rs 85,420 crore to Rs 5,073,506.61 crore. 

The total market cap of about 4,500 listed companies stood at Rs 49,88,086.72 crore at the end of trade yesterday. 

In dollar terms, investor wealth stood at USD 1,074.59 billion at the end of trade today, calculated on the basis of an exchange rate of Rs 47.21 per US dollar. 

Further, the 30 Sensex companies, which account for over 47 per cent of the total market capitalisation of all the companies, saw their combined market valuation rise by over Rs 18,811 crore today. 

The combined market capitalization of the 30-blue chip stocks rose to Rs 2,273,491.69 crore today, from Rs 22,54,680.31 crore at the end of trade yesterday. 

The 30-share Bombay Stock Exchange Sensex today surged 138 points at 15,008.68. The gains in today's trade was mainly driven by Ranbaxy Laboratories which surged over six per cent. 

At the end of trade today, the valuation of Reliance Industries stood at Rs 3,55,002 crore. RIL was followed by ONGC whose valuation stood at Rs 2,49,777.24 crore, NTPC at Rs 1,83,297 crore and NMDC at Rs 1,71,513 crore. 

Investor wealth crosses Rs 5 lakh cr mark first time in 2009 - India Business - Business - The Times of India


----------



## white_pawn

*India among top UK investors; Mumbai, Bangalore global hubs ​*5 Jun 2009, 0905 hrs IST

LONDON: Despite recession, India emerged as the second largest investor in the UK in 2008, after the United States, according to a new study that 
sees Mumbai and Bangalore as the next top centres of global investment. 

According to the annual survey by accountants Ernst & Young, Indian companies accounted for 49 projects in the UK during the year, which was ahead of traditional investors such as France and Germany. The US accounted for 263 projects. 

The survey reveals that London remains Europe's top destination for foreign investment, accounting for 262 of the 686 new projects in the UK. But overall, the year saw foreign investment in London fall by 13% over the last year. 

Marc Lhermitte, Partner at Ernst & Young and author of the report said, "The primacy of long-established centres in the developed world, including Europe's capitals, is being challenged by emerging Asian cities such as Shanghai and Bangalore and by regional cities acquiring international expertise. 

"When business leaders from our study were asked where the next Google or Microsoft will emerge, Shanghai and Mumbai were seen as the more credible alternatives than New York and Silicon Valley, or London." 

Ernst & Young's study analyses both actual inward investment over the last 12 months and attitudes of global investors on their plans over the short to medium terms. 

Retaining its ranking as the most attractive European location for FDI, the UK attracted 686 investment projects in 2008, 4 per cent less than in 2007. The 686 investments created 20, 000 jobs, ranking the UK as the number one location for FDI job creation in Europe. 

Lhermitte added, "The BRIC regions (Brazil, Russia, India, China) are not providing the absolutely safe ground international investors are looking for. Europe is seen as predictable and safe." 

"Investors are showing greater loyalty to their countries of origin and historical markets, launching fewer projects in Emerging Europe. And that's why, for the moment, at least they'd sooner stay at home than venture abroad." 

India among top UK investors; Mumbai, Bangalore global hubs - India - The Times of India


----------



## Screaming Skull

*India to sign FTA with ASEAN in August​*
Friday, Jun 05, 2009

NEW DELHI: Visiting Industry Minister of Thailand Chanchai Chairungruang on Thursday announced that the much-awaited ASEAN-India Free Trade Agreement (FTA) would be inked in August during the ASEAN Economic Ministers conference to be held in Thailand.

Addressing a group of select mediapersons here, Mr. Chairungruang said that with the signing of the FTA, it would enable member countries to reduce tariffs for more than 4,700 categories from January 1, 2010, onwards. The Thailand Government would ensure effective implementation of the existing agreements and policies and also seek new measures to facilitate more investments from India, he added.

He said the beneficiaries of this would be the 1.7 billion people who live in this economic zone which generates a total GDP of more than $6 trillion. Automotive components, telecommunications, electrical appliances and aluminium products would benefit from this FTA. All manufacturers in India and ASEAN would benefit by using raw materials with this economic zone.

Mr. Chairungruang is on a visit to India along with a high level delegation of Board of Investment of Thailand (BOI) to seek investments by Indian companies in Thailand.

The delegation would be visiting Mumbai, Pune, Taloja and New Delhi.

Mr. Chairungruang said conglomerates like the Aditya Birla group and the Tatas already had a significant investment in Thailand and the attempt was to get more potential Indian companies to set up operations and benefit from the major incentives and attractive schemes that had been launched for this purpose. The target industries include automobile and auto components, agriculture and farm machinery, chemicals, plastics, electronics, telecom, textiles and software.

With trade between India and Thailand reaching $6 billion, Thailand was confident that there is a lot of scope for further enhancing trade relations in the backdrop of the Early Harvest Scheme between the two countries and also the impending ASEAN-India FTA, he said.

The Industry Minister, who is also the Vice Chairman of BOI, Thailand, said Thailand could partner India to extend its reach to the entire Southeast Asia and Asia Pacific region as important potential markets.


----------



## Screaming Skull

*Indian market likely to outperform global peers: Morgan Stanley​*
Friday, June 5, 2009

Mumbai (PTI): The Indian market is likely to outperform its global peers and the benchmark Sensex could hit the 19,000-level by the end of this year, financial services major Morgan Stanley said in a report.

"A global market sell-off remains a key risk to absolute performance in Indian equities though we think Indian equities will likely outperform," the Indian strategy report of Morgan Stanley said.

There is 40 per cent probability of a bull run in which case the BSE Sensex could hit the 19,000 mark by the end of 2009, the report said adding there is only 10 per cent probability of a bear phase in which case the Sensex could tank to 8,600 levels.

The report has predicted the Sensex levels in scenarios like bull and bear market and what it calls a base case.

"The market performance depends largely on the government action. In the context of the quality of the new government's mandate, the optimism shown by the market may not be misplaced," it said.

However, the bull case for the market assumes factors like recovery in global growth, strong policy action from the government, lower non-performing assets among others.

Ridham Desai, Managing Director, Morgan Stanley Equity Research said it was difficult to predict whether the current uptrend in the market is a beginning of a new bull market.

Even if that is the case, we would come to know about it only with the benefit of hindsight, he said.

Mr. Desai said that the world is awash with liquidity and India is getting its share of it through FIIs, adding that he expects consumer sectors like auto, infrastructure, banks to do well during the year. Also defensive sectors like healthcare may take a breather, he said.


----------



## Gabbar

India's forex reserves jumps to $262.306 billion 
MUMBAI: India's forex reserves rose by $1.667 billion to $262.306 billion, for the week ended May 29, as compared to $260.639 billion in the 
previous week. 

*Reserves had gone up by $6 billion for the week ended May 22 after falling by $1.734 billion in the week before. *

Foreign currency assets, during the week, jumped to $251.456 billion, up $1.291 billion, as compared to $250.165 billion in the previous week. 

Foreign currency assets expressed in US dollar terms include the effect of appreciation or depreciation of non-US currencies (such as Euro, Sterling, Yen) held in reserves, RBI said in its weekly report. 

Country's gold reserves, during the week, went up to $9.604 billion as against $9.231 billion in the previous week while the special drawing rights (SDR) stood unchanged at $1-million, the central bank said. 

India's reserve position in the International Monetary Fund (IMF) rose to $1.245 billion as compared to $1.242 billion in the previous week, RBI said.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Screaming Skull

Gabbar said:


> India's forex reserves jumps to $262.306 billion
> MUMBAI: India's forex reserves rose by $1.667 billion to $262.306 billion, for the week ended May 29, as compared to $260.639 billion in the
> previous week.
> 
> *Reserves had gone up by $6 billion for the week ended May 22 after falling by $1.734 billion in the week before. *
> 
> Foreign currency assets, during the week, jumped to $251.456 billion, up $1.291 billion, as compared to $250.165 billion in the previous week.
> 
> Foreign currency assets expressed in US dollar terms include the effect of appreciation or depreciation of non-US currencies (such as Euro, Sterling, Yen) held in reserves, RBI said in its weekly report.
> 
> Country's gold reserves, during the week, went up to $9.604 billion as against $9.231 billion in the previous week while the special drawing rights (SDR) stood unchanged at $1-million, the central bank said.
> 
> India's reserve position in the International Monetary Fund (IMF) rose to $1.245 billion as compared to $1.242 billion in the previous week, RBI said.



Whoa!!!!  That s phenomenal growth!!!!


----------



## Gucci Juice

^

who cares about forex, u cant really use it its just sitting there.


----------



## NSG_BlackCats

Made in India Metro rolls out ​
Savli (Gujarat): Gujarat chief minister Narendra Modi on Friday flagged off what can be called the first truly Indian Metro train, from a manufacturing plant near Vadodara. Henceforth, the facility will roll out one Delhi Metro coach a day and wheel it to the capital to cater to the acute overcrowding on the system due to shortage of trains and provide for the new lines opening as part of Phase II. 
This is my third trip to this factory in the past 18 months. Slowly, India and the rest of the world will realize the importance of todays event, said Modi. 
In all, the manufacturing unit belonging to Bombardier Transportation, will supply a total of 81 train sets comprising 424 broad gauge coaches to Delhi Metro Rail Corporation (DMRC) by October 2010 at a cost of about Rs 3,000 crore. This is a very proud day for DMRC. Only 24 months ago, in June 2007, we placed an order for 454 coaches with M/s Bombardier Transportation, with a stipulation that it can bring a maximum of 21 train sets from abroad. The company limited their imports to just nine train sets and set up a facility in Gujarat to manufacture the rest. I am very happy that we have achieved indigenousness so soon, said E Sreedharan, DMRC managing director. 
The day of the rollout  World Environment Day  is significant as the trains are environment-friendly in design. We are gifting people an eco-friendly train. Surface transport vehicles contribute to nearly 84% to the carbon emissions in the atmosphere, followed by aeroplanes, which add another 15%. Rail-based transportation comprise for just 1% of these emissions, said Modi. 
The trains are energy efficient and the cost of the trains is also much lesser compared to their imported counterparts. Sreedharan added that India was trying to minimize costs further by standardization, and has even proposed to the government to make Metro coaches exempt from duties and taxes, otherwise a lot of Indian cities may not be able to afford Metro systems. 
The new trains promise a more comfortable ride for Delhiites as they have been made after analyzing the problems with the existing coaches. Based on the Phase I experience, we have made a lot of changes to the new coaches, said Rajeev Jyoti, president & managing director, India, Bombardier Transportation. The changes include an advanced braking system to keep the noise levels in check as the earlier coaches were very noisy. The airconditioning has also been improved so Delhiites can expect a cooler ride next time they board a Metro train. The bogie design has been improved and the flooring quality upgraded to ensure a smoother ride. Keeping in view the high security threat on the Metro, the coaches are also equipped with CCTV cameras to track unusual movement. 
The Delhi Metro currently operates across 78 km and will spread to over 190 km by 2010, making it one of the largest networks in the world. More than two million people are expected to travel by the Delhi Metro daily by next year making the timely delivery of coaches imperative. 
The first Bombardier Movia train has been wheeled out of the Savli facility in a record 18 months from the time the factory was set up including the time taken to set up the factory. This is the fastest in the 150 year old history of Bombardier, and a record even for us, said Stephane Rambaud Measson, president, passengers division, Bombardier Transportation. 
The coaches are state-of-the-art  these have been made using the most advanced manufacturing technology such as spot-welding robots, being used for the first time in the country for rail carbody manufacturing. The coaches are about 35-40% indigenous, as a large part of the spare parts, have also been manufactured by local vendors. 
LINK


----------



## NSG_BlackCats

Pics of New Train Coach for Delhi Metro


----------



## Gabbar

Gucci Juice said:


> ^
> 
> who cares about forex, u cant really use it its just sitting there.




What do you think this country is running on? Who is paying for infrastructure, MEGA defence contracts and contribution to IMF? Just to name a few!!!


----------



## PeacefulIndian

Gucci Juice said:


> ^
> 
> who cares about forex, u cant really use it its just sitting there.



If you tried to be smart, let me tell you, you failed miserably & have a made a fool of yourself.


----------



## Screaming Skull

Hi members,

I request you not to enter into any personal attacks or make any sarcastic remarks. If a member is ignorant about something, let s educate him rather than ridicule him. 

Thanx.

Hi Gucci Juice! A country's forex reserves are very important assets. Without elaborating too much I suggest you read the following articles. They are pretty old so ignore the numbers. Apart from that they present a good analysis as to why forex reserves are important for India and the importance of managing them well.

Thanx.



> *Why strong forex reserves are vital!​*
> This crisis must leave Indian policy-makers shaken, not just stirred. Unlike the Asian crisis of ten years ago, the financial impact of this crisis has been severe (we are yet to see the full effects on the trade and real sides). The stock market has lost about half its value, the rupee has depreciated by 25 per cent, reserves have declined by about $60 billion, and the successive waves of liquidity scrambles have been unprecedented.
> 
> This financial contagion should not have come as a surprise because, unlike in the 1990s, India has become highly integrated in financial terms. But it has been a surprise, in part because everyone under-estimated the extent of financial integration. Large inflows from the outside into the stock market were visible. The less visible aspect of integration was the foreign funding of Indian financial institutions and firms, especially those that had borrowed abroad to finance their mergers and acquisitions in the last few years.
> 
> So, lesson number one is: the greater the financial integration, the greater the susceptibility to financial crises, and the larger their final cost.
> 
> Lesson number two is: self-insurance (the accumulation of foreign exchange reserves) helps and absolute self-insurance helps absolutely. Call it the Powell doctrine of financial crises.
> 
> It is undeniable that India's foreign exchange reserves have helped in limiting the impact of the crisis. If India had gone into the crisis with $100 or even $150 billion of reserves instead of $300 billion, the rupee would have declined more steeply, more quickly. China with its nearly $2 trillion of reserves suffered very little effect on the currency.
> 
> In the aftermath of the Asian financial crisis, India did not consciously embark on self-insurance. Its sizable pre-crisis reserve levels reflected less a deliberate policy choice than favourable circumstances, including the software export boom.
> 
> In thinking about and preparing for the next crisis, two questions arise: Should self-insurance become an explicit policy objective and, if so, how much self-insurance should India take out? What does self-insurance imply for other policy choices such as the exchange rate and capital account opening? Consider each question in turn.
> 
> A lot, of course, will depend on how events unfold over the next few months. This crisis is far from over. As the financial crisis morphs into a real sector crisis, we will see growth declines, corporate sector difficulties, and further asset price declines. Will residents retain faith in the economy and the rupee? If they do, we will emerge from the crisis with about $200 billion in reserves and a currency no worse than say Rs 50-52 to the dollar. Policy-makers will feel vindicated in their unconscious neglect of the self-insurance objective, and will target some modest build-up of reserves for the future, hopefully calibrated to the level of future capital inflows.
> 
> If, on the other hand, the crisis turns ugly in terms of real sector performance, and residents' confidence in the rupee is affected, we will see very different outcomes. When the dust settles on this crisis, the rupee could touch levels of Rs 55-60 to the dollar, and reserves could decline to uncomfortable (double-digit) levels. If that happens, policy-makers will, and should, embrace self-insurance with a vengeance.
> 
> What future reserve levels should India target? Clearly, these will have to be related to potential capital outflows during a crisis. The standard Guidotti rule that reserves should be as much as debt falling due within a year no longer provides an adequate basis for determining self-insurance. The recent experience suggests that any funding by Indian firms in foreign capital markets (such as those of Tata) which may not be included in domestic external debt should also be included in thinking of the size of potential outflows.
> 
> But one cannot stop there. In the recent crisis, non-resident investments in the equity market were also prone to sudden withdrawal. Withdrawals of portfolio investments have a self-limiting aspect to them: prices adjust to moderate outflows. But even if they are self-limiting, the process can easily play itself out enough to create significant pressures on the currency, especially if there have been sizable cumulative inflows.
> 
> One could go even further. If there are no capital controls on residents, crises could also lead to pressure on foreign exchange reserves from residents fleeing rupees directly or indirectly through trade channels. If governments want to cushion against all these sources of outflows, prudential levels of reserves could be very high: a $1 trillion figure for India would not seem excessive.
> 
> What does self-insurance imply for policy, especially exchange rate policy and capital account opening? It is preferable to build up reserves by running current account surpluses, which in turn requires a competitive exchange rate. Maintaining a competitive exchange rate requires policy and structural reforms but it is rendered difficult, if not impossible, when there are large inflows of capital. Such inflows may have long-run benefits, but from a self-insurance perspective, they are a double whammy: they increase the vulnerability to crises but also make self-insurance against crises more difficult because competitive exchange rates are less easy to maintain. Self-insurance therefore requires a mercantilist slant to exchange rate policy and caution about capital account opening.
> 
> But self-insurance is not without costs even as insurance. This strategy will increase reliance on exports and foreign markets for sustaining growth. Export-to-GDP ratios will increase, but the flip side is that India's exports and growth will become more vulnerable to growth slowdowns in foreign markets. So, what a country gains from self-insurance on the swings (protection against financial contagion) it loses partly on the roundabouts (vulnerability to trade contagion). Policy-makers will have to trade-off these benefits and costs.
> 
> Some time in the not-too-distant future, when the storm clouds recede, when the rupee is at, say, Rs 50 to the dollar, Indian exports will be hyper-competitive, and Indian growth prospects restored to pre-crisis levels of 8-9 per cent. At that stage, capital, attracted by the higher returns, will once again come pouring into India. That is almost certain. If India were to welcome all that capital, the rupee will very quickly find itself at Rs 40 or even Rs 35 to the dollar, leading to current account deficits and undermining India's ability to become self-insured consistent with the Powell doctrine. What quantum of solace will that provide?
> 
> *The author is senior fellow, Peterson Institute for International Economics and Center for Global Development, and Senior Research Professor, Johns Hopkins University.*





> *The importance of managing forex reserves: The Indian experience​*
> No levels of foreign exchange reserves are enough to protect an economy from speculative capital attack. The RBI needs to spend as much time in finding suitable uses for the huge reserves it has accumulated as it does in accumulating them. By Adarsh Ananthakrishna, associate, Capco.
> 
> In recent years there has been a lot of attention focused on the management of foreign exchange reserves. There are various reasons for this, such as the emergence of the Euro as an alternate currency to dollar, changes in the exchange rate regimes, the changing perception on adequacy of reserves and their role in managing crisis, and the operational use of reserve targets while calculating financing gaps by the IMF. In addition, there are various other reasons like increase in transparency and accountability at various levels. Moreover, the IMF guidelines have increased focus on foreign exchange reserves management.
> 
> Foreign exchange reserves are required to meet a defined set of objectives of a country. The central bank of a country acts as the reserve management entity. As the chief monetary authority of the country, it is the central bank's responsibility to ensure that there is general macroeconomic financial stability. Since the central bank also happens to be the custodian of the foreign exchange reserves, it needs to maintain adequate liquidity, safety, and yield on deployment of reserves.
> 
> One of IMF's surveys reveals distinct characteristics in the foreign exchange reserves management of various countries. It suggests that many countries maintain reserves to support monetary policy. The primary objective of these countries is to use the large reserves to cope with short-term fluctuations in exchange markets. Many countries use foreign exchange reserves for stability and integrity of the monetary and financial system as well.
> 
> *The Indian context*
> 
> In the Indian context, the RBI Act and the Foreign Exchange Management Act, 1999, set the legal provisions for governing the foreign exchange reserves. RBI acts as the chief monetary authority and the custodian of foreign exchange assets. RBI accumulates foreign currency reserves by purchasing from authorised dealers in the open market operations. Another source of foreign exchange for RBI is deployment of foreign exchange reserves in appropriate instruments of select currencies. The type of instruments in which RBI can invest is stipulated in the RBI Act. The aid received by the government also becomes part of the reserves.
> 
> *The surge in the forex reserves*
> 
> The Asian crisis taught us just how countries could suffer due to bad management of foreign exchange reserves. Many countries have responded and in order to reduce their vulnerability to the external shocks have accumulated heavy foreign exchange reserves. Countries want to keep their exports competitive; hence, they prefer to depreciate their currencies against the major currencies. In recent days, there has been a continuous appreciation of rupee vis-à-vis the dollar. To avoid the appreciation of the rupee, RBI has been continuously interfering in the money markets, by buying dollars, which are added to the reserves.
> 
> Unlike, in the past, the NRI (non-resident Indian) community is more dispersed now and not just confined to the Gulf region. Due to the software boom, Indians are heading towards new destinations. NRIs are doing well there and sending back their savings to India. In addition, foreign institutional investors are making huge investments in Indian stocks. The emergence of India as an offshore outsourcing hub has also created new opportunities. There are huge dollar earnings for India. Further, India is also proving to be a worthy manufacturing hub for many companies. All these factors played a positive role in building up of huge foreign exchange reserves.
> 
> *Costs and benefits*
> 
> The costs and benefits of holding huge reserves are assessed constantly. Holding sufficient reserves protects a country from external shocks. Of course, this kind of insurance is not free. The cost of holding such high reserves is the opportunity cost of not using these resources to help increase domestic productivity. Thus, the marginal productivity of domestic capital is the opportunity cost of holding reserves. Reserves management intends to minimise the opportunity costs against the benefits that are generated from holding the reserves. Putting a stop to accumulation of reserves can result in sharp appreciation of the rupee.
> 
> The foreign exchange reserves can be used to acquire new technologies. This would scale up the productivity of the industry. The government can even consider raising the ceiling on the amount that can be used by Indian companies to take over or acquire companies across the world. This would help in the creation and expansion of Indian multinational companies.
> 
> *The appropriate level*
> 
> It is difficult to quantify the appropriate level of foreign exchange reserves for a country. Economists have suggested some models or methods by which the reserve adequacy can be assessed. The usual parameters are adequacy of foreign exchange reserves to take care of the future imports and whether reserves are enough to meet sudden withdrawals.
> 
> Many economists and analysts feel that the foreign exchange reserves of India are in surplus. Though RBI keeps justifying the accumulation of reserves by saying that this can be used as a shield to protect the economy from capital flight and currency crises, some economists do not buy this theory. Experience has taught us that countries, which are sitting comfortably on large amounts of foreign exchange reserves, faced more severe economic crises. Thus one can say that no levels of foreign exchange reserves are enough to protect an economy from speculative capital attack.
> 
> The high reserves can be used to smooth the destabilising movements. This can also be used as a shield to counter the currency fluctuations. Though, it is difficult for RBI to control the foreign exchange reserves accumulations, it can use these reserves for some productive purposes. It can help corporates to aggressively restructure their expensive foreign debt or allow the government to use them for repaying the high cost of debts that are outstanding. Consequently, the RBI needs to spend as much time in finding suitable uses for the huge reserves it has accumulated as it does in accumulating them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## duhastmish

scream dude that's a very good gesture from you. 

like saying - bhains ki ankh bhi foot gayi and lathi bi nahi tooti !!! (j.k)

-------------

*SBI looking for Rs 10k cr funds*
Sapna Das
Friday, June 05, 2009 (New Delhi)

The State Bank of India (SBI) is looking for funds and when the gigantic bank wants money, its needs are also large.
In an exclusive interview with NDTV, the SBI chief OP Bhatt said that SBI would like to receive Rs 10,000 crore to step up its tier-1 capital and while pressure to maintain capital adequacy is not too much, expanding the tier-1 capital will allow SBI to either tap the stock markets for a further listing or go in for a rights issue without changing the government's shareholding in the bank.
SBI's tier-1 capital is at 9 per cent presently and its total capital adequacy is around 14 per cent.

Bhatt also said that it's not just mid-sized and smaller PSU banks, which need capital, but even the big banks are in queue, as they need money to fuel their growth. He said that on his part SBI is also scouting for an acquisition in the banking space and is looking to consolidate with associate banks.

SBI's demand for funds might sound slightly premature at this stage as the government has already done a huge rights issue in 2007. Nevertheless, it will be interesting to watch how the government deals with this proposal, especially when the priority is to infuse money in the small and mid-size banks.

--------------------------

And market goes up to 15100, today congrats to investers. Although i see a small correction before budget but its bound to go upto - 18000 mark in another 2 months.


----------



## Choppers

*Google mentor Motwani dies in house pool*
Chidanand Rajghatta | TNN 

Washington: A much-loved Stanford University professor from India who mentored and backed such sparkling and now storied Silicon Valley companies as Google and Paypal died in a freak drowning accident at his Bay area home on Friday, sending the tech community into gloom. 
Rajeev Motwani, who was born in Jammu, grew up in Delhi, and graduated from IIT Kanpur, was found in the backyard swimming pool of his Palo Alto home he purchased three years ago. There was no official word about the cause of death, but friends and local reports said he did not know how to swim and may have drowned accidentally. Google gurus demise stuns Silicon Valley 
Washington: Stanford University professor and Google mentor Rajeev Motwani accidentally drowned in his Palo Alto home pool on Friday. Paramedics were called, when his body was found and he was pronounced dead at the scene at 12:28 pm, according to the San Mateo County coroners office. Motwani, who was only 47 and in the prime of his academic and professional life, leaves behind his wife, Asha Jadeja, and daughters Naitri and Anya. 
News of Motwanis death stunned the close-knit and well-networked Silicon Valley tech community. Messages sped through emails, blogs, Facebook entries, and Twitter feeds, as scores of techies and gearheads who had thrived under his tutelage, mentorship, and affection, opened their hearts. 
Among the first to record a tribute was Sergei Brin of Google, who along with his co-founder Larry Page, were Motwanis students in grad school at Stanford and worked closely with him as they founded Google. In his first blog entry in nine months, Brin recalled Motwanis big role in my research, education, and professional development. 
In addition to being a brilliant computer scientist, Rajeev was a very kind and amicable person and his door was always open. No matter what was going on with my life or work, I could always stop by his office for an interesting conversation and a friendly smile, Brin wrote, in a condolence that ended with a stirring epitaph: Today, whenever you use a piece of technology, there is a good chance a little bit of Rajeev Motwani is behind it. 
Brin recalled that when his interest turned to data mining, Rajeev, who had specialised in the field, helped to coordinate a regular meeting group on the subject. Later, when Larry and I began to work together on the research that would lead to Google, Rajeev was there to support us and guide us through challenges, both technical and organisational. Eventually, as Google emerged from Stanford, Rajeev remained a friend and advisor as he has with many people and startups since. he wrote. 
Motwani moved to the US in the mid-1980s, taking the familiar route from IIT (Kanpur) to University of California (Berkeley), where he earned his doctorate, before moving to Stanford University. As a Stanford professor, he also served as the director of graduate studies for the computer science department and founded the Mining Data at Stanford project (MIDAS), positions from which he mentored many start-ups and was a major catalysts in the Silicon Valley eco-system. 
Although he was primarily a theoretician, Silicon Valley gurus credit Motwani with having a profound impact on products and companies. Michael Arrington, a serial entrepreneur and founder of the blog TechCrunch said Brin and Page always gave Motwani significant credit for helping them create what would eventually become Google. 
In fact, Arrington recalled, it was a 1998 paper called What Can You Do With A Web In Your Pocket by Brin, Motwani, Page and Terry Winograd that became the basis for Google. In the paper, the quartet said they intended to take advantage of the link structure of the web to produce a global importance ranking of every web page. They said this ranking, called PageRank, helps search engines and users quickly make sense of the vast heterogeneity of the World Wide Web. 
But early search engines that were off the blocks before Google scoffed at the idea. AltaVista, the leading search engine at the time, turned down the chance to buy Google for $1 million, saying spam would make PageRank useless. Yahoo also declined to purchase Google, supposedly because they didnt want to focus on search, which only sent users away from Yahoo.com. In the end, Google ate them for lunch.


TRAGIC END: Rajeev Motwani


----------



## maverick2009

Seems Man Uted Liverpool Chelsea & Arsenal in their quest for more money £££3 are looking to promote their sport to india massive commercial industry. They see a Market of 1.2 billion people in the second fastest growing economy in the world. 

iTS ALL ABOUT THE $$$$$$44
BBC NEWS | Business | Premier League giants target India


----------



## Rajkumar

Cheer up: Survey says India best place for job seekers



New Delhi: India has the most favourable hiring plans for the next three months as per a survey of world businesses whereas China, United States of America and the United Kingdom are worst off as per the Manpower Employment Outlook survey.

The Manpower Employment Outlook survey of 34 countries for the third quarter shows India at No. 1 with an overall Net Employment Outlook of 19 per cent followed by Norway and Poland.

However, this is still the lowest-ever outlook for India since 2005 but it is substantially better than three per cent in China and -2 per cent in United States of America.

Sectorwise public administration and education register the best outlook. Manufacturing, trade and mining may also see improved hiring.

Highlights of Manpower Employment Outlook Survey (MEOS) Q3 2009

*

Of 34 countries surveyed, India ranks no. 1 with overall Net Employment Outlook of +19 per cent. MEOS findings reveal that the most favourable third-quarter hiring plans globally after India are reported by employers in Norway and Poland.

*

This is the lowest ever Outlook for India since 2005, when MEOS was launched in India. However, this Outlook is substantially better than 3 per cent in China, -2 per cent in US and -6 per cent in the UK.

*

Hiring is expected to be positive in only 11 out of the 34 countries and territories surveyed globally with the lowest outlook in Ireland, Romania & Greece.

*

India's net employment outlook fell from 25 per cent in the second quarter to 19 per cent in third. This is much lower than 43 per cent recorded for the Quarter 3 of 2008.

*

Employers in South are the most optimistic with a Net Employment Outlook of +41 per cent, which is an improvement of 17 percentage point over the previous quarter in that region.

*

Employers in the North and the West, report the weakest Outlooks of +13 per cent; in the third quarter compared to 23 per cent and 24 per cent reported is the previous quarter respectively.

*

Comparison with the third quarter of 2008 reveal that employers in all the regions reported decline in Outlook with North and West regions registering a fall of 39 and 30 percentage points respectively.

*

The public administration and education sector registered the best outlook at 33 per cent while finance, insurance and real-estate sector was the least optimistic at 11 per cent.

*

All the sectors reported a negative year-on-year change in outlook except the public administration and education sector which registered an increase of 8 percentage points due to the government's initiatives.

*

However, the employment situation has become better since April when the survey was conducted. Sectors like manufacturing, trade (wholesale and retail) and mining sectors may see improved hiring in as the macroeconomic environment becomes better in India


----------



## Rajkumar

*http://ibnlive.in.com/news/google-bets-on-india-growth-to-hire-indians/94499-11.html*


Google bets on India growth, to hire Indians

New Delhi: World's leading search engine Google sees India becoming one of the 10 most "impactful markets" in the next three to five years and is planning to hire locally to drive its brand advertising stream of business.

"Our focus in India is growth. India is going to be one of the 10 most impactful market for Google in three to five years...Minimal impact on India in terms of job cuts announced globally," Google India MD Shailesh Rao saidI.

The US-based company did not reveal its India revenue or headcount. It has two R&D centres here. Outside the US, India has one of the highest headcounts, Rao said.

"At the moment India does not drive global revenue," Rao said.

The search engine, which has a monopoly position in India, is also looking at hiring here to strengthen its brand advertising revenue stream which is a new growthdriver.

"Hiring is to continue in India. We need a team for brand advertising. India is one of the largest employers outside the US and it is a strategic location with good technical skills and manpower and is among the highest growth markets for Google," he said.

He, however, added that in India the company is hiring at a reduced level and is need based.


----------



## Screaming Skull

*India adds over 8 million GSM mobile users in May​*
New Delhi June 11, 2009,

The GSM-based mobile operators in the country added 8.3 million subscribers in May taking the total subscriber base to 306.4 million. 

As per the data released by the Cellular Operators Association of India (COAI), the total number of GSM subscriptions in India reached 306.4 million in May compared to a subscriber base of 298.1 million in April. 

Bharti Airtel maintained its leadership position in the GSM-space with a market share of 32.48 per cent. 

Airtel hit the landmark of reaching 100 (99.5) million subscriber mark with the addition of 2.8 million subscribers in May. 

By adding 2.5 million new GSM subscribers, Vodafone Essar took its subscriber base to a total of 74 million. In April, Vodafone had added 2.7 million subscribers. 

Idea Cellular with 14.84 per cent market share has added 1.3 million subscribers taking its subscriber base to 45.4 million. 

Among the public sector players, BSNL's total subscriber base touched 48.1 million subscribers as it added 4.5 lakh users in the month of May. 

The subscriber addition in May dropped drastically for BSNL as in April the firm had added 1 million new users. 

BSNL has a market share of 15.72 per cent. 

MTNL has managed to add 38,036 users taking its subscriber base to 4.2 million. 

In April, MTNL had added 45,553 subscribers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Screaming Skull

*Assocham sees India's GDP at 7.2% this fiscal​*
Indian economy may grow at 7.2 this fiscal on the back of improvement in consumer sentiment, policy reforms and projected growth in agriculture and industrial sector, a Assocham survey said.

In a survey of 300 businessmen, about 42 per cent of the respondents said that policy reforms would cast large impact on the GDP growth.

"Indian economy is expected to register a GDP growth rate of 7.2 per cent in 2009-10 on account of improvement in consumer sentiment, rural India and policy reforms," the chamber said.

Majority of the respondents said that the government would be able to bring about significant reforms this year, and about 91 per cent believed that there are good chances of improvement in consumer sentiments in the following months.

About 40 per cent respondents felt that isolation of the rural India from the impact of recession has a huge impact on the GDP growth rate, it said.

"The agriculture sector is expected to record the growth rate of 3.5 per cent as good monsoons, better crop prices and upward revision of the crop forecast has ensured a healthy growth rate for the agriculture sector," it said.

The industry sector which was reeling under pressure due to high interest rates, reduced demand and global recession is expected to record the growth rate close to 4.6 per cent in the fiscal.

With the improvement in consumer sentiment, increased government spending and anticipated reforms, the services sector is estimated to chart 9.7 per cent growth in 2009-10, Assocham said.

About 75 per cent of the respondents believed that government would use further fiscal incentives to stimulate the economy, it said.

However, the factors which continue to inhibit the economic growth rate from pacing up include poor state of the world economy and money market conditions, it added.


----------



## Screaming Skull

*Govt raises $3 Billion through sale of bonds​*
11 Jun 2009,

MUMBAI: The government raised Rs 15,000 crore through sale of bonds on Thursday, but dealers said the cut-off yields in some of the securities were much higher than what market expected. Government bond prices in the secondary market fell after the yields were declared sending the yield on most traded 2016 security to just over 7&#37;.

RBI sold a planned Rs 15,000 crore worth of bonds maturing in 2014, 2021, 2027 and 2035 at the auction. It sold Rs 8,000 crore of the 6.07% five-year notes at a yield of 6.73%, RBI said in a statement. Traders expected the paper to be sold in the range of 6.62 to 6.65%. Traders have been pointing out that it was just two months back that the security was introduced at a yield of 6.07% - another evidence of how yields have been hardening over the past few weeks.

"RBI sold the shorter 2014 paper at yield much higher than expected. The signal is very confusing," said a senior official at a primary dealership. "But despite the paper rallying after the auction cut off was declared, there is certainly money to be made in the paper tomorrow." He added that the longer papers were sold at more or less expected levels.

But dealers say its the uncertainty in the immediate borrowing programme that is affecting sentiment and this is showing no signs of slowing down.

"Unless the RBI comes out with clarity on how it wants to go about the supply of bonds over the year, yields would keep rising," said Ramkumar K, head of fixed income at Sundaram BNP Paribas AMC. He also reminds that US Treasury yields have been heading northwards, also affecting sentiment.

The rupee weakened on Thursday, on back of losses in Asian stocks and currencies, besides the rising crude. The local unit ended at 47.61 against the dollar, weaker than Wednesday's close of 47.24. This is despite the dollar falling against a basket of currencies, ahead of another US debt auction.

RBI sold $2.49bn more US dollars than it bought in April, the central bank said in its monthly bulletin on Thursday.


----------



## Screaming Skull

*Afghanistan invites Indian investment​*
11 Jun 2009,

MUMBAI: Terming the business climate as conducive for investors, Afghanistan on Thursday urged the Indian business community to invest there and further enhance the traditional bilateral ties between the two countries.

Afghanistan has vast reserves of iron ore, thorium, gas, coal and other minerals and it was about time Indian business invest in the country, Afghanistan's newly-appointed Consul General in Mumbai, Mardani Ali Qasemi, said.

Countries such as China, Turkey and Iran were already doing business with Afghanistan, Qasemi said, adding, Indian business should invest in Afghanistan to further strengthen the relationship between the two countries.

Earlier, Qasemi called on Maharashtra Governor, S C Jamir at the Raj Bhavan here. Democracy has been restored in Afghanistan and 80 per cent of the country is completely peaceful, he said.

The Afghanistan Consul General also said that more than 3,000 students from his country were presently studying in India, with Pune alone accounting for around 800 students. The Afghan Government encourages students to study in India and even provides them scholarships for this purpose, he said.


----------



## Screaming Skull

*Indians third highest online spenders in Asia Pacific: VISA​*
11 Jun 2009,

NEW DELHI: Undeterred by the slowdown, Indians continued to spend online in the last quarter of 2008 to emerge as the third highest spenders on the Internet in the Asia Pacific region, a report released on Thursday by electronic payments giant VISA said.

The report said Indian online shoppers increased their purchases by 42 per cent, or by about $1,000 per shopper to $3,450, compared to the $2,420 spent in the previous quarter.

This made them the third highest spenders in the Asia Pacific region in the last fiscal's last quarter, VISA said. Singapore with an online buy of $4,018 per shopper and Hong Kong with $3,791 topped the charts.

The survey was carried out among 9,142 Internet users aged between 18 to 49 years across six countries and territories from the Asia Pacific region.

Among the categories surveyed, all top three online spend areas were travel-related services.

According to the survey, the highest areas of spending in the past 12 months were airline tickets, which accounted for an average $970 per shopper annually. This was followed by online travel agents ($647) and travel accommodation ($527).

Said country manager of Visa South Asia Uttam Nayak: "Consumers are tuned to the convenience of shopping for travel services online."

The trend to shop online looks set to continue with 81 per cent of respondents stating they were likely to shop online again in the next 12 months.

Koreans (96 per cent), Japanese (90 per cent) and Australians (83 per cent) are most likely to make purchases again online, the survey said.


----------



## Screaming Skull

*In 3 months, $2 could grow to $400,000 in Indian market​*
MUMBAI: In 1999, when he was barely 18 years old and still a student, American Timothy Sykes decided to invest his $12,000 gift money in the stock market. In a little over two years, his investment had grown to $1.65 million. Impressive, no doubt, but its still not the stock market investors ultimate fantasy.




Now, suppose an Indian investor had been struck by a brilliant flash of visionary foresight at the start of March this year. Starting March 2, which was the first trading day of the month, for the next three months he would know how each stock was going to behave and which one would end up being the best performer every single day. What would our investor have done with just Rs 100? Would he have made Mr Sykes look like a babe in the woods?

On March 2, his Rs 100 would have been on Apollo Tyres, the top gainer of the day. At the close of trading, his investment would have been worth Rs 124 and he would have redeemed it to invest the entire amount in Monnet Ispat on March 3. The steel-makers stock would then have turned his Rs 124 into Rs 139.

Thus aided by prophetic vision our investor would have gone on, watching his Rs 100 multiply manifold as he picked the best-performing stock each day for 57 trading sessions. As general elections drew nearer around the second week of April, there was a wave of positive sentiment towards the troubled export, infrastructure and real estate sectors.

Stocks of companies such as Gitanjali Gems, Reliance Infra, Sasken Communication Technologies and Unitech rose smartly on hopes that a new government would come up with plans to infuse new life into these ailing business segments.

On the morning of April 16, when India began voting to elect new representatives to the Lok Sabha, our fortunate investors Rs 100 had grown to Rs 36,812. He used the money to buy shares of Gitanjali Gems and exited the stock that evening, pocketing a gain of Rs 6,085.


----------



## PeacefulIndian

> Govt raises $3 Billion crore through sale of bonds



Looks to be a typo here..May be we raised $3B?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## wtf

Inflation slips to 0.13%; banks may cut rates Rediff Money


Inflation slipped to 0.13 per cent for the week ended May 30, the lowest ever in over three decade, a development that could hasten the process of rate cuts by the banks.

While the wholesale price index stood at 0.48 per cent in the previous week, the rate of price rise was 9.32 per cent during the corresponding week a year ago.

Even though inflation declined during the week, the prices of essential food items like vegetables, eggs, pulses and spices became more expensive.

This is the 13th week in succession when inflation stood below one per cent. Analysts feel that inflation could slip into negative territory in the days to come.

"We may see inflation in the negative territory which may continue till October with the lowest inflation level at minus 1.5 per cent in July," said HDFC Bank [ Get Quote ] economist Jyotinder Kaur.

In a bid to spur economic growth, finance minister Pranab Mukherjee [ Images ] prodded public sector lenders to provide credit at reasonable rates.

In his address to chief executives of the public sector banks on Wednesday, Mukherjee said, "As a financial intermediary the banks have to stand by to provide credit at reasonable rates."

The finance minister had said cut in key rates by RBI is not getting adequately reflected in the reduction of prime lending rates by banks.

Most of the public sector banks, including State Bank of India [ Get Quote ], Bank of Baroda [ Get Quote ], Union Bank, Bank of Maharashtra [ Get Quote ] and Canara Bank [ Get Quote ] have hinted at cutting rates in couple of weeks.

At the same time easing inflation has raised expectations of policy rate cut by RBI in the first quarterly review in July.

"We expect RBI to cut rates in July by 25 basis points," Kaur said.

However, NCAER senior fellow Rajesh Shukla said as the prices of primary articles are still high, it is not having much effect on the common man.

During the week, prices of eggs went up by 11 per cent, mutton by 3 per cent, fruit and vegetables by 2 per cent.

At the same time prices of ghee were expensive by 4 per cent and khandsari by 2 per cent. However, prices of coffee declined by 4 per cent and bajra by 3 per cent.

Among manufactured products, prices of texturised yarn eased by 2 per cent, decorative laminates by whopping 11 per cent and electrical generators by 6 per cent.

Inflation for the week ended April 4 was revised upwards to 0.83 per cent from 0.18 per cent, as estimated provisionally.


----------



## wtf

Inflation < 0% is by definition deflation. Luckily government has a lot of room to cut interest rates and usually an interest rate cut causes inflation (lots of free money in the economy, which causes price of goods to go up and causes inflation).

Deflation is considered bad because price of goods keep falling and hence people refuse to spend any money (buying tomorrow is perceived cheaper than buying today). A good example is the housing sector in many cities in India - prices are falling and hence no one is buying!!


----------



## Gabbar

*Budget to grow by Rs 50,000 crore, windfall for education*

In a cementing of the government&#8217;s plans to reinvent India, Rs 50,000 crore more has been allocated for education, health, urban infrastructure and other core sectors.

This increase, likely to be announced in Budget 2009-10, is over the Rs 2,85,000 crore plan allocation announced in the interim budget presented in February.

Finance minister Pranab Mukerjee will present the budget in the first week of July.

Plan allocation is the budget portion that provides for new schemes and expenses in government programmes.

President Pratibha Patil, in her address to Parliament on June 4, had laid stress on education, health and urban infrastructure as the focus of the new UPA government.

A meeting of finance ministry and Planning Commission officials on Friday decided that a special allocation of Rs 8,500 crore would be made in the budget for setting up eight new Indian Institutes of Technologies and 16 new central universities announced by the government in 2008. 

The total allocation for education is expected to be about Rs 49,500 crore &#8212; a four-fold increase since 2006-07. 

In the interim budget, the sector had got Rs 34,000 crore. 

The allocation for higher education would go up from last year&#8217;s Rs 11,340 crore to Rs 21,679 crore. The HRD ministry will also get Rs 7,000 crore more for setting up model schools and colleges in educationally backward areas and the expansion of the Sarva Siksha Abhiyan to the upper primary level.

&#8220;The proposed increases could mean a jump in fiscal deficit by 1 per cent,&#8221; said a senior government official. The interim budget had projected a fiscal deficit of 5.5 per cent. 

Saumitra Chaudhuri, a Planning Commission member, said the fiscal deficit could be managed if government could generate resources through disinvestments. &#8220;Our revenue generation should improve with the economy showing signs of revival,&#8221; he said.

To give a boost to low-cost housing and modern public transport systems such as the Metro in urban areas, the government is set to increase the budget of the urban development ministry by about 80 per cent. The interim budget had allocated Rs 4,724 crore for the ministry. Allocations are likely to be increased for rural development and power.

Delhi will get Rs 2,000 crore for Commonwealth Games 2010 &#8212; up from the Rs 500 crore promised in the interim budget.


----------



## white_pawn

*Rel Infra plans to raise $1bn​*13 Jun 2009, 0118 hrs IST, PTI

NEW DELHI: Anil Ambani group firm Reliance Infratel is looking to raise about Rs 5,000 crore through sale of shares, for which it is in talks with a 
number of private equity firms. 

Reliance Infratel, a subsidiary of the group's telecom arm RCOM, is looking to dilute 10-15% stake in a private placement of shares with the PE firms, investment banking sources said. The company had last year scrapped plans to raise about Rs 6,000 crore through sale of about 10% stake in an IPO due to adverse market conditions. 

The company, which owns telecom towers of its parent RCOM, is looking to raise up to $1 billion dollars through the placement of shares and might finalise on the names of potential investors in the coming days, they added. When contacted, a group spokesperson declined to comment. 

The equity sale could value the company at close to $7 billion. In a previous private placement of shares, Reliance Infratel had raised Rs 1,400 crore, wherein it diluted 5% stake to a host of overseas investors. 

Recently, shareholders of RCOM and Reliance Infratel have approved a proposal wherein RCOM would transfer its optic fibre business to Reliance Infratel, to create a single telecom infrastructure entity. 

The restructuring exercise, the two companies have said, was aimed at cutting down operating costs and identifying actual economic value arising from infrastructure business and telecom services businesses. 

Due to adverse market conditions, Reliance Infratel had last year scrapped its plans for an IPO, wherein it had proposed to raise about Rs 6,000 crore by sale of about 10% stake to fund development of passive infrastructure and general corporate purposes. 

The IPO was announced in February 2008 and got the go-ahead from Sebi in May last year. However, the Sebi nod lapsed in August since then there has been no official word on revival of the public offer. RCOM shares on Friday fell by about 4% to Rs 333 at the BSE. The shares had rebounded sharply in the past few weeks after hitting a 52-week low of Rs 131.35. The shares were trading at about Rs 550 level about a year ago. 

Rel Infra plans to raise $1bn - India Business - Business - The Times of India


----------



## white_pawn

*Taj group buys Sea Rock for Rs 680cr​*13 Jun 2009, 0124 hrs IST, Reeba Zachariah, TNN

MUMBAI: For years, two marquees of the Mumbai hospitality scene Sea Rock Hotel and Taj Lands End have stood facing each other in a cozy, sea-facing 
corner of the city's Bandra suburb. On Friday, in a Rs 680-crore landmark deal, the Tata-run Taj group took under its wings the former, which has been virtually closed since bombs ripped through it in 1993. 

TOI had reported about the impending Taj-Sea Rock deal in its edition dated April 23. The acquisition bolsters Taj's position in the city: it now has a 1,425-room capacity in four properties. Though the hospitality sector isseeing fewer number of tourists checking in, the financial capital of India tops the average room revenue chart at Rs 10,000. Mumbai is the largest contributor to the Taj group's revenues of over Rs 2,700 crore. 

Taj plans to demolish the 440-room Sea Rock and redevelop the site into an integrated complex consisting of hotel rooms, a large convention centre and retail outlets housing well-known brands. 

Besides the Rs 680 crore for an 85% stake in ELEL, the holding company of Sea Rock, Taj will invest another Rs 500 crore to redo the site. After the redevelopment, Taj will overtake the 547-room Grand Hyatt at Santa Cruz in terms of room capacity in north Mumbai. The Taj Lands End has 480 rooms. IHCL vice chairman R K Krishna Kumar said, "Within days of the Bandra-Worli sea link being to open, we are delighted to announce that we are able to propose a world class convention and hospitality centre that Mumbai so richly deserves.'' IHCL is the holding company of the Taj group. 

Taj is funding the acquisition from the rights issue proceeds and internal accruals. The Sea Rock Hotel, spread over six acres of prime seafront, was bought by the Nandas of Claridges Hotel for Rs 330 crore in 2005 from the Luthria brothers, who started it in the late 1970s. Back then, Sea Rock had a tie-up with ITC hotels and was known as Sea Rock Sheraton. 

After the blasts, the hotel was never fully functional, partly because of differences among the Luthria brothers. Claridges had initially planned to hand over the management of the hotel to a foreign operator, and had almost decided on Mandarin Oriental. 

The Nandas will continue their association with the Sea Rock, with a 25% stake. Krishna Kumar said the Taj group had the option to buy out their stake. This is the second time the Sea Rock was offered to Taj. 
Some nine years ago, Taj was not interested in the prime property due to the legal squabbles between the Luthrias. It later picked up the Regent (now the Taj Lands End) from the Lokhandwalas. Referring to the deal, Kumar said, "Opportunities like this come rarely.'' Negotiations for a controlling interest in Sea Rock began after the Taj entered into a technical and management arrangement for the property's restoration and operation early this year. 

Taj group buys Sea Rock for Rs 680cr - India Business - Business - The Times of India


----------



## white_pawn

Industrial growth turns positive​13 Jun 2009, 0108 hrs IST, TNN

NEW DELHI: The worst is over and the economy is rebounding. After months of contraction, industrial production turned positive and grew 1.4% in 
April on the back of a pick-up in domestic demand an outcome of stimulus packages and a good harvest. 

The positive April figure is a recovery from negative 0.7% growth in February and 0.8% in March. The March data is a revised figure from -2.3% announced earlier. Considering month-to-month growth (seasonally adjusted), industrial production rose 1.8% in April over March compared to a 0.5% decline in March over February. 

However, problem areas remain. The government data released on Friday showed crucial sectors such as consumer non-durables, including processed food products and capital goods, posting negative growth. However, the contraction in the capital goods sector decelerated to 1.3% in April from 8.4% in March. This clearly suggested that investments in the industry has started picking up. Citigroup and Goldman Sachs in their reports said that investments are likely to pick up in the coming months. 

The 1.4% growth in April is way behind the 6.2% expansion in industrial activity clocked in the same month last year. No wonder, the good news on industrial production failed to buoy stock markets. The benchmark sensex was down 174 points. 

But slowdown in industrial growth, as measured by the Index of Industrial The Economic Times (IIP), appears to be bottoming out. Provisional figures showed industrial contraction for almost every month, after Lehman Brothers filed for bankruptcy in mid-September last year, which started the global financial crisis. 

The biggest surprise in IIP data was electricity generation which grew by 7.1% in April against 1.4% in the same month a year ago. Manufacturing, which has a weight of around 80% in the IIP, grew by 0.7% from 6.7% in the corresponding period last year. Mining grew by 3.8% in the month against 6.1% in April 2008. 

In contrast, consumer non-durable output shrunk by 10.4% in the period against 10% growth in the same month a year ago. As against this, consumer durable expanded by 16.9% as against 3.2% in the same period last year. The Economic Times of capital goods slid 1.3% against growth of 12.4%. Industry had grown by merely 2.6% last fiscal against 8.5% in the previous year. 

As many as 11 out of 17 industry groups posted growth. However, food products continued to contract drastically by 34.4% in April, production of another employment-generating sector, leather, decelerated by 12.4%. 

Earlier, six core sectors, which together have a weight of around 27% in IIP, grew by 4.3% in April against 2.3% a year ago. 

Industrial growth turns positive - India Business - Business - The Times of India


----------



## Rajkumar

white_pawn said:


> Industrial growth turns positive​13 Jun 2009, 0108 hrs IST, TNN
> 
> NEW DELHI: The worst is over and the economy is rebounding. After months of contraction, industrial production turned positive and grew 1.4% in
> April on the back of a pick-up in domestic demand an outcome of stimulus packages and a good harvest.
> 
> The positive April figure is a recovery from negative 0.7% growth in February and 0.8% in March. The March data is a revised figure from -2.3% announced earlier. Considering month-to-month growth (seasonally adjusted), industrial production rose 1.8% in April over March compared to a 0.5% decline in March over February.
> 
> However, problem areas remain. The government data released on Friday showed crucial sectors such as consumer non-durables, including processed food products and capital goods, posting negative growth. However, the contraction in the capital goods sector decelerated to 1.3% in April from 8.4% in March. This clearly suggested that investments in the industry has started picking up. Citigroup and Goldman Sachs in their reports said that investments are likely to pick up in the coming months.
> 
> The 1.4% growth in April is way behind the 6.2% expansion in industrial activity clocked in the same month last year. No wonder, the good news on industrial production failed to buoy stock markets. The benchmark sensex was down 174 points.
> 
> But slowdown in industrial growth, as measured by the Index of Industrial The Economic Times (IIP), appears to be bottoming out. Provisional figures showed industrial contraction for almost every month, after Lehman Brothers filed for bankruptcy in mid-September last year, which started the global financial crisis.
> 
> The biggest surprise in IIP data was electricity generation which grew by 7.1% in April against 1.4% in the same month a year ago. Manufacturing, which has a weight of around 80% in the IIP, grew by 0.7% from 6.7% in the corresponding period last year. Mining grew by 3.8% in the month against 6.1% in April 2008.
> 
> In contrast, consumer non-durable output shrunk by 10.4% in the period against 10% growth in the same month a year ago. As against this, consumer durable expanded by 16.9% as against 3.2% in the same period last year. The Economic Times of capital goods slid 1.3% against growth of 12.4%. Industry had grown by merely 2.6% last fiscal against 8.5% in the previous year.
> 
> As many as 11 out of 17 industry groups posted growth. However, food products continued to contract drastically by 34.4% in April, production of another employment-generating sector, leather, decelerated by 12.4%.
> 
> Earlier, six core sectors, which together have a weight of around 27% in IIP, grew by 4.3% in April against 2.3% a year ago.
> 
> Industrial growth turns positive - India Business - Business - The Times of India


----------



## Neo

* Cash-strapped Air India defers salary payments ​* 
Tuesday, June 16, 2009

MUMBAI: Air India, Indias national carrier, will defer salary payments for its 31,000 employees by two weeks due to a cash crunch born of tepid demand and overcapacity, the company said on Monday.

We are in a low-fare regime. The fuel tax is going up. The number of passengers is not that high. There is excess capacity in the market, Air India spokesman Jitender Bhargava said in an interview on Monday. The situation is not peculiar to Air India. It goes across the board in India and globally.

Bhargava said the carrier, which is entirely owned by the government of India, lost about 40 billion rupees ($800 million) in the fiscal year ended March 31 and would pay 3.5 billion rupees ($70 million) worth of June salaries on July 15 instead of July 1.

He said passenger volumes have remained steady, but the airline has added a net of 20 new planes to its fleet in the last 18 months, cutting into profitability.Civil Aviation Minister Praful Patel told the Press Trust of India on Sunday that a government bailout for Air India was being considered very actively.

I think it will happen because as the owner of the airline, the government has its responsibility to put in equity, like private airlines where their promoters put in money, he told the news agency.

Air India is in a state of crisis, Kapil Kaul, chief executive of South Asia operations for the Center for Asia Pacific Aviation, said in an e-mail. Delaying salaries, a first for AI, reflects the state of the carriers finances. It is continuing to induct new planes while it has no money to pay for the salaries. The state of AI is a national issue and needs urgent attention.

Domestic air travel in India fell by 15 per cent in April from the same month a year ago, the 11th consecutive monthly decline, according to the center.Shares in Indian carriers Kingfisher Airlines, Spice Jet and Jet Airways rose after national elections last month, on speculation that the ruling Congress party coalition would relax foreign investment rules in the sector. Currently, foreign airlines cannot acquire stakes in domestic carriers, cutting off a potential source of funding for cash-strapped carriers.

Allowing foreign airlines will help in accessing capital and strategic expertise, Kaul said. However, we might not see some immediate deals happening as the global aviation industry is facing grave economic challenges.

Jet Airways reported a net loss of 9.6 billion rupees ($192.3 million) for the year ending March. Kingfisher Airlines reported a net loss of 4.1 billion rupees ($82 million) for the quarter ending December, according to the latest available data.

Spice Jet reported a net loss of 179.6 million rupees ($3.6 million) for the quarter ending December, according to the latest data available.Airline unions called an emergency meeting on Monday, but dont currently have any plans to go on strike, said Sanjay Lazar, general secretary of the All-India Cabin Crew Association, which represents 2,214 Air India employees and is affiliated with Shiv Sena, a hard-line Hindu group.

The employees should not be made to pay for mismanagement, the Federation of Nacil Employees, a union group that says it represents 10,000 Air India employees, said in a statement on Monday. It vowed to oppose the deferral, but did not specify how.


----------



## Jako

My dad's in air india!!!


----------



## PeacefulIndian

Jako said:


> My dad's in air india!!!



Is he a pilot?


----------



## Jako

PeacefulIndian said:


> Is he a pilot?



nope,he is an engineer....i think in avionics department....


----------



## Screaming Skull

*India is UK's second largest source of investment in FY'09​*
17 Jun 2009,

LONDON: India has become the UK's second largest source of investment in 2008-09 with 108 foreign direct investment projects.

This marks a quantum jump from the sixth position it held in the previous year with 75 projects, Britain's Trade, Investment and Business Minister Lord Davies told newsmen today.

The new investments included that of GTL Communications, Times of India Group's tie up with Virgin Radio, and in the fields of Science, Engineering and Dynamatics, he said.

There were as many as 1,744 investment projects locating and expanding in the UK and as many as 53 countries had invested here "with investment projects from India increasing by 44 per cent in the past year to become the UK's second largest source - 108 FDI projects," he said.

The USA remained the first source of investment - which this year rose by 30 per cent to 621 projects. Other nations providing increased investment into the UK this year were Italy (up 45 per cent), France (up 15 per cent), Canada (up 25 per cent) and The Gulf (up 25 per cent).

The Hindustan Aeronatical Ltd, which already has a tie-up with UK for the manufacture of HAWK, has evinced interest for more collaborations, Lord Davies said. Details are being worked out.

Lord Davies said investments this year created over 35,000 jobs (over 78,000 jobs created or safeguarded). In the past six years, over 215,000 new jobs have been created due to inward investment projects (almost 500,000 jobs created or safeguarded).

Lord Davies, who was in India last week and had a meeting with the new Commerce Minister Anand Sharma, said, "We have historic link with India which is a huge market and there is substantial scope for increase in two-way investment."

He said, "We do expect more and more inward and outward investment from India in the fields of science, engineering and dynamatrics."

Lord Davis said that international trade and investment is vital to the long-term economic health of the UK. Today's results illustrate strong international confidence in the UK economy and the contribution of this investment will be critical to our ability to compete and succeed as a country in the future."

He said, "Investment increased across a range of sectors such as advanced engineering, the creative industries, software computer and other business services - and the financial services."

Investment projects in the UK's high tech manufacturing sector have increased this year by 18 per cent - reinforcing the fact that the UK is the sixth largest manufacturer in the world.

Speaking of the financial services, Lord Davies said: "The City of London remains fundamentally strong and attractive to overseas investors - a leading global hub for financial services and an unrivalled gateway to world markets for international companies looking for a place to grow."


----------



## Screaming Skull

^^ Bet the Brits didn't see this coming way back in the 40s and 50s  Talk about 'Neo Colonization'


----------



## PeacefulIndian

Screaming Skull said:


> ^^ Bet the Brits didn't see this coming way back in the 40s and 50s  Talk about 'Neo Colonization'



And same goes for British borrowing money from IMF, India donating!!


----------



## Joshi

PeacefulIndian said:


> And same goes for British borrowing money from IMF, India donating!!



And Indian companies buying big British marquees like Tetley Tea, Jaguar, Land Rover, Corus, Arcelor, Aegis, and an Indian as the richest man of UK and buying it's most expensive house.

Anil Ambani was about to buy Newcastle United. And Manchester United approached Tata for shirt sponsorship.
Man Utd sound out Tata on sponsorship 

Indian companies should also hang boards outside their offices reading
"Brits and dogs not allowed inside".
As they did in Colonial times with Indians.


----------



## spsk

Joshi said:


> And Indian companies buying big British marquees like Tetley Tea, Jaguar, Land Rover, Corus, Arcelor, Aegis, and an Indian as the richest man of UK and buying it's most expensive house.
> 
> Anil Ambani was about to buy Newcastle United. And Manchester United approached Tata for shirt sponsorship.
> Man Utd sound out Tata on sponsorship
> 
> Indian companies should also hang boards outside their offices reading
> "Brits and dogs not allowed inside".
> As they did in Colonial times with Indians.



But our culture does allow us to that  We should welcome all people even if they are enemy. Don't think like this


----------



## glomex

Sri Lanka May Become ?Hong Kong of India? After War (Update2) - Bloomberg.com

Sri Lanka&#8217;s economy can bounce back from its weakest growth in six years and become the &#8220;Hong Kong of India&#8221; as the end of almost three decades of civil war boosts business opportunities, HSBC Private Bank said.

Decades of fighting on the Indian Ocean island shackled its $32 billion economy, which according to figures released yesterday expanded 1.5 percent last quarter from a year earlier as the global recession intensified the slowdown. Ports, retailers, apparel and tea exporters could lead a recovery after the Tamil Tiger rebels were defeated last month.

&#8220;The rebound will be spectacular,&#8221; said Arjuna Mahendran, the Singapore-based chief investment strategist for Asia at HSBC Private Bank, which oversees $494 billion in assets. &#8220;To start with, Sri Lanka&#8217;s location gives its port a natural advantage.&#8221;

Sri Lanka could benefit from its proximity to India, just as Hong Kong profits from being a trade hub to China. Sri Lanka lies 31 kilometers (19 miles) south east of India, the world&#8217;s second-fastest-growing major economy.

Seventy percent of the volume handled by the Colombo port is trans-shipment of goods imported by India and this could be increased because Indian ports don&#8217;t have adequate depth, Mahendran said. Sri Lanka has embarked upon a plan to quadruple capacity at the Colombo port in three years.

The Liberation Tigers of Tamil Eelam were defeated on May 16, ending their 26-year struggle for a separate homeland in Sri Lanka. The Tigers, who controlled a third of the country at one point, fell swiftly since January as the Sri Lankan military launched an unprecedented offensive to wipe them out.

&#8216;Lot of Potential&#8217;

&#8220;It&#8217;s something you never expected to happen when you have lived most of your life under the specter of war,&#8221; said Otara Gunewardene, who runs Odel, Sri Lanka&#8217;s biggest department store. &#8220;It&#8217;s unbelievable. I see things differently now and see a lot of potential for growth.&#8221;

Odel plans to sell a stake in the company to overseas investors and spend $20 million to add another 70,000 square feet to its flagship store in Colombo and open new outlets in other cities in the country.

&#8220;We fought terrorism and now the economic war has to be fought,&#8221; said Malik Fernando, whose family owns Dilmah Tea Co., among the best-known Ceylon tea brands in the world. &#8220;For manufacturers, the cost of doing business is very high because infrastructure, like roads and power, was neglected because of the war.&#8221;

Small Economy

Dilmah, for example, operates a bus service in Colombo to pick up their workers from home because &#8220;we know that if they use the public transport, they are going to be late, fagged out and stressed,&#8221; Fernando said.

Still, Sri Lanka can be turned around quickly as it is a small economy and Dilmah is exploring options to expand in the hotels and tourism business, Fernando added. John Keells Holdings Ltd., the island&#8217;s biggest diversified company, said it sees opportunities to grow in all its businesses from property development to banking and insurance.

Tea exporters could also benefit from a 30 percent surge in prices this year while the worldwide recession hasn&#8217;t sapped demand for the high-end lingerie and apparels the nation sells overseas, HSBC&#8217;s Mahendran said.

Sri Lanka, which receives about 500,000 tourists each year, aims to increase that number by at least 20 percent annually through a global campaign entitled &#8220;Small Miracle,&#8221; said Dileep Mudadeniya, managing director of the Sri Lanka Tourism Promotion Bureau.

More Tourists

The war discouraged travelers from the U.S. and Europe for years from visiting the teardrop-shaped tropical island.

Occupancy rates have been 40 percent in the past two years in Colombo&#8217;s five-star hotels, which have a combined capacity of 2,000 rooms, said Jerome Auvity, general manager at Hilton Colombo. As a result, the average room tariff is about $62 a night, he said.

&#8220;There is no immediate reaction suggesting business is rising,&#8221; Auvity said. &#8220;Give it another six months to see whether confidence returns to Sri Lanka&#8217;s leisure market. There is still this dark cloud, this debate and issue regarding the displaced people.&#8221;

The final battles have left about 300,000 people displaced and living in more than 40 camps across the northern part of the country. President Mahinda Rajapaksa said last month he intends to resettle them in the region within 180 days.

Still, the Board of Investment of Sri Lanka expects foreign direct investments to quadruple to $4 billion by 2012, led by investments in ports, tourism, telecommunication and textiles.

Foreign Investment

&#8220;We have been getting encouraging responses from foreign investors,&#8221; said Dhammika Perera, chairman of the Board. &#8220;We expect three leading hotel chains to sign an investment agreement with us in about three months.&#8221;

Sri Lanka&#8217;s economic growth can accelerate almost four times the current pace to 6 percent by 2010, says Prakriti Sofat, an economist at HSBC Holdings Plc. in Singapore. Citigroup Inc. economist Anushka Shah expects growth at 5.7 percent next year.

The nation&#8217;s benchmark stock index, the Colombo All-Share Index, surged 3.1 percent to 2416.02 at close of trade today, the most since the week the war ended, as local investors snapped up shares.

The Securities and Exchange Commission is now keen for the likes of George Soros, Mark Mobius and other top fund managers to invest in the country and help the Colombo Stock Exchange double its capitalization to $14 billion in a year.

&#8220;It will take a while for people to realize that a 30-year war has ended and the dividends it can bring,&#8221; said Channa de Silva, director general of the Commission. &#8220;Sri Lanka is a country waiting to unfold and we are confident there will be a lot of interest internationally.&#8221;

http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=20601091&sid=aSa6Grsp_hH0


----------



## Joshi

Well it's the evil plan of Chanakyan Indians to overtake Sri Lanka and assimilate into, something called as "Akhand Bharat".
.
As I have already stated it in the beginning, so I hope this does not come again in the thread.


----------



## glomex

Joshi said:


> Well it's the evil plan of Chanakyan Indians to overtake Sri Lanka and assimilate into, something called as "Akhand Bharat".
> .
> As I have already stated it in the beginning, so I hope this does not come again in the thread.


----------



## TopCat

A very devided country took thirty years to reclaim its land and failed to come to terms with tamil minority will become Hongkong overnight is just ridiculous. Mahathir of Malaysia took 1 year to end its civil war without bloodshed and took the country towards prosperity and brought about parity among its diverse citizen. Morning sun shows the day...


----------



## Communist

Joshi said:


> Well it's the evil plan of Chanakyan Indians to overtake Sri Lanka and assimilate into, something called as "Akhand Bharat".



Well said. Very neutral opinion. Hope you carry on such neutral thinking always.


----------



## Joshi

Communist said:


> Well said. Very neutral opinion. Hope you carry on such neutral thinking always.



Hope you ever come to know what neutral means!!


----------



## Screaming Skull

*Inflation slips into negative zone, falls to -1.61%​*
Thursday, June 18, 2009 (New Delhi)



Inflation turned negative 1.61 for the first time in thirty years but the prices of food items like fruit and vegetables, cereals and oil were still higher than last year.

With the wholesale price index shrinking to 232.7 points for the week ended June 6 from 236.5 in the same week a year ago, India possibly is the only major economy moving into a deflationary zone though the European region is near zero level due to recessionary pressures.

Negative inflation was expected by the market and policy makers. It reflects lower commodity prices on a year-on-year basis, said Atsi Sheth, Chief Economist, Reliance Equities.

The stock markets immediately welcomed the development and jumped by about 200 points from the morning lows as market analysts expect this to help further ease the monetary policy restrictions and pave the way for cut in banks' lending rates.

Negative inflation does not reflect deflationary environment. Though WPI is higher from week before, deflation is not a concern right now, said Indranil Pan, Chief Economist, Kotak Mahindra Bank.

Releasing the wholesale price data, the government said in a statement that "the annual rate of inflation, calculated on a point to point to basis stood at minus 1.61 per cent for the week ended June 6 as compared to 0.13 per cent for the previous week and 11.66 per cent during the corresponding week of previous year".

However, food articles were costlier by 8.7 per cent from the comparable week last year as pulses moved up 17 per cent, cereals 13.5 per cent, and fruit and vegetables 10 per cent. The dip was on account of a fall in fuel prices as international crude oil is now ruling around $70 a barrel against over $140 a barrel during the year-ago period.


----------



## Screaming Skull

*India may borrow 4-4.25 trillion rupees ($80-85 bil) in 2009/10: Edelweiss​*
18 Jun 2009,

MUMBAI: India's gross borrowing target for 2009/10 may be raised to 4-4.25 trillion rupees but revenue from divestment and auction of telecom spectrum will mitigate the effect of larger supplies, Edelweiss Securities said on Thursday.

At its interim budget, the government had pencilled a record gross market borrowing of 3.62 trillion rupees for 2009/10. The hike in weekly bond auction sizes for the five weeks has led to view that the final target could be raised in the budget. The government may raise about 100-200 billion rupees from stake sales in state-run firms and 250-400 billion rupees from the auction of the third generation telecom spectrum, Edelweiss estimates.

Finance Minister Pranab Mukherjee will present the federal budget on July 6, while Reserve Bank of India Governor D. Subbarao will conduct the first quarterly review of its monetary policy on July 28. The central bank may keep policy rates unchanged in the July policy, while the onus of boosting growth will rest on lending rates charged by banks, Rahul Choksi and Varda Pandey, Edelweiss analysts, said in the note.

The central bank has cut its main lending rate by 425 basis points in six moves since mid-October to 4.75 percent and recent economic data has shown that it may be at the end of its rate cutting cycle. "With the market now pricing in rate hikes by Q4FY10, we believe that the benchmark prime lending rate (BPLR) may not ease more than 50-100 bps, given strained interest margins of the public banking system," they added.

Edelweiss also said it expects the cash levels in the banking system to fall to about 500-700 billion rupees by December from the present 1.15-1.30 trillion rupees in the central bank's reverse repo window. Liquidity will may be pulled out by auction outflows and as deployable avenues for funds rise as commercial credit picks up further, they said. Surplus funds, as indicated by the central bank's reverse repo absorption is now over 1 trillion rupees. 

Edelweiss said it expects the wholesale price index as compared with a year-ago to continue falling over the next 2-4 months. Inflation may rise to about 7 percent by March 2010 on account of rising crude and commodity prices, they added. It expects the 10-year bond to range between 6.75-7 percent over the next 4-6 months but in case of a market friendly borrowing target, benign inflation and smaller weekly auctions, it may ease by 20-30 basis points from current levels.


----------



## Screaming Skull

*Now US pitches for 'Boston-Bangalore' like bilateral ties​*
18 Jun 2009,

WASHINGTON: Pitching for increased economic ties between India and America, US Secretary of State Hillary Clinton has called for "advanced" linkages similar to the existing ones between "Manhattan and Mumbai or Boston and Bangalore".

Speaking at the US-India Business Council's Synergies Summit here, Clinton also asserted that America would help in contributing to the prosperity of the Indian economy.

Interestingly, the statement comes just weeks after President Barack Obama's anti-outsourcing pitch, asking American companies to create more jobs in the US than foreign countries.

Unveiling new proposed tax reforms, Obama had said, "It's a tax code that says you should pay lower taxes if you create a job in Bangalore, India, than if you create one in Buffalo, New York."

Terming the blooming partnerships between the two countries as "exciting", Clinton asserted that India's growing economic prowess is recognised the way, the law of gravity is accepted by people.

"We need bilateral cooperation between our governments to catch up with our people-to-people and economic ties.

"We need to make sure that the partnership between Washington and New Delhi, our capitals, will be as advanced and fruitful as the linkages that already exist between Manhattan and Mumbai, or Boston and Bangalore," Clinton said yesterday.

The trade between India and the US is worth over USD 43 billion and has more than doubled since 2004.

"We are committed to working with India to see India's economy continue to prosper, to create more economic opportunity, rising incomes," she said.

Noting that the word about India has already spread, Clinton said people are aware about the kind of business and investment opportunities in the subcontinent.

"People know what kind of business and investment opportunities are there. India's growing role in the global economy is accepted the way we accept the law of gravity. And the partnerships that are blooming at all levels of our societies are indeed exciting," she said.

According to Clinton, American views India as one of the few partners worldwide who would help the country in shaping the "21st century".

Referring to apprehensions in the two countries regarding job losses or falling wages, she said India and the US should work out the differences by focusing on shared objectives. 

"Some Americans fear that greater prosperity and partnership with India will mean lost jobs or falling wages here in the United States. Some Indians believe that closer cooperation with us runs counter to their nation's very strong tradition of independence.

"... as the oldest and largest democracies in the world, we should work through any issues in our relationship and differences in our perspective by focusing on shared objectives and concrete results," she pointed out.


----------



## Screaming Skull

*India Inc created 3,00,000 jobs in US: study​*
Washington June 18, 2009,

When the Indian outsourcing industry is being blamed for taking away American jobs, a study has found that corporate India has created employment for 3,00,000 people in the US between 2004 and 2007.

An India Brand Equity Foundation study released here yesterday by Commerce and Industry Minister Anand Sharma mentioned $105 billion contribution by the Indian industry to the US economy during 2004-07.

"This revealed a story of commitment to optimise and to invest in the future of the relationship," Sharma said.

The $50-billion Indian outsourcing industry has come in for a major attack in the US, bolstered by President Barack Obama's calls to the US companies to move from Bangalore to Buffalo.

Concerned over the backlash in the US, the Indian industry has been trying to lobby with influential Americans and opinion leaders about the benefits that the American can derive from developing economies.


----------



## wtf

The inflation is pegged at -1.61% 

What is negative inflation? Is it good for India? Rediff Money
Inflation in India turned negative 1.61 for the first time in 32 years but the prices of food items like fruit and vegetables, cereals and oil were still higher than last year.

India possibly is the only major economy moving into a deflationary zone though the European region is near zero level due to recessionary pressures. The stock markets immediately welcomed the development and jumped by about 200 points as analysts expect this to help ease the monetary policy restrictions and pave the way for cut in banks' lending rates.

However, food articles were costlier by 8.7 per cent from the comparable week last year as pulses moved up 17 per cent, cereals 13.5 per cent, and fruit and vegetables 10 per cent. The dip was on account of a fall in fuel prices as international crude oil is now ruling around $70 a barrel against over $140 a barrel during the year-ago period.

So what is negative inflation and how does it impact the economy? Will if hurt India? Read on


----------



## wtf

From the same article

Will deflation dog India for long?

Deflation is not likely to last long. The monetary and fiscal stimulus measures of the government is likely to boost demand in the long run. In 2010, however, Goldman Sachs expects inflation to come back due to both a gradual pick-up in demand, and conversely, a low base from 2009.

It further said that the Reserve Bank could slash cash reserve ratio (CRR) for banks by 150 basis points by mid-2009 to provide liquidity into the system.


----------



## jeypore

The other cause of deflation is people buying less. The article cleraly put inflation on the necessicity items, but deflation is probably happening in materialistic items, car, cloths, etc.... So in turn deflation is not good for the country, it stops the overall growth.


----------



## wtf

jeypore said:


> The other cause of deflation is people buying less. The article cleraly put inflation on the necessicity items, but deflation is probably happening in materialistic items, car, cloths, etc.... So in turn deflation is not good for the country, it stops the overall growth.



In India's case, the local purchasing power has not changed much. I would suspect reduced FDI, falling oil prices (and decrease in cost of transportation), falling housing prices and reduced sales (in metros at least) as much bigger causes.

For reduced FDI, I would show the fall in number of IPO's and Venture capital funding as evidence. Falling oil prices are self-evident. Housing sales numbers are available, but not the (accurate) housing prices.

From what I could see when I was last in India, there is no change in purchasing behaviour. People are still buying cars, clothes etc. Beer sales have fallen (the smoking ban is blamed for this) and so has the housing market. The IT salaries have flat-lined, so those people are leveraging less, but so far that has only hit the housing sector. 

Obviously, the above is only anecdotal evidence collected from 2 metros and a few towns. But considering the size of underground economy and the error in official figures about housing sector and about trade numbers, I think my guess is as good as anyone's.


----------



## TopCat

Ohh thats nasty. More govt spending, more borrowing and companies go bankrupt.
India should not see deflation as it is a developing country and supply is always less than the demand. May be its the adjustment of the last years inflation. So far I could remember India had highest 11&#37; inflation last year so this theory may not even apply here.


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

This is a rather offensive title - why does Sri Lanka have to turn into a satelite of India ala Honk Kong to China?

Why not 'Sri Lanka the Singapore of South Asia'?

Some of you Indians only have yourselves and your intellectuals to blame for the "Akhand Bharat" accusations and the distrust of your intentions, and skepticism over your acceptance of Pakistan as an independent nation.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## NSG_BlackCats

*India Inc buys 143 US cos in 2 yrs*​
NEW DELHI: The greater engagement of US with India seems to have benefited the former during the economic downturn as thousands of Americans managed to save their jobs when Indian corporates went on a major acquisition drive in the US. 
During the last two years, Indian companies acquired 143 US firms across various sectors. While 94 deals were concluded in 2007-08, in the following year when the economy was on the downturn, Indians bought as many as 50 US entities that were on the verge of closure, saving thousands of jobs. 
A study, jointly conducted by Indian industry association FICCI and Ernst & Young, said Tata Chemicals, Wipro, Reliance Communications and Firstsource Solutions were some of the top Indian entities that were involved in bailing out US companies in the red. 
The report released on Thursday said IT&ITeS, manufacturing and pharmaceuticals were the prime sectors in which most of the deals were formalised. Indian companies from the IT sector have over the years been aggressively expanding in the US market. 
The deals were predominantly debt financed with cash being a popular mode of payment. "This trend probably extends from India Inc's traditional preference for cash transactions in the domestic merger and acquisition space," the report observed. 
The Ernst & Young report says the boom in the Indian economy in the last three to four years made the domestic companies cash-rich which provided them with access to more capital than in the past. 

Interestingly, one of the key factors, as the report cites, behind more acquisitions has been the liberal policies introduced by the government and RBI for overseas investments. 

According to RBI data, in 2007-08 the total outbound investments of Indian companies amounted to $18 billion. In the first half of 2008-09, at least 2,000 proposals valued at $9 billion were cleared for overseas investments in joint ventures and wholly owned subsidiaries. 

*LINK*


----------



## afriend

AgNoStIc MuSliM said:


> This is a rather offensive title - why does Sri Lanka have to turn into a satelite of India ala Honk Kong to China?
> 
> Why not 'Sri Lanka the Singapore of South Asia'?
> 
> Some of you Indians only have yourselves and your intellectuals to blame for the "Akhand Bharat" accusations and the distrust of your intentions, and skepticism over your acceptance of Pakistan as an independent nation.



Hey i wouldn't read too much to it. Its a title that might have come from the cordial relations these two nations shared over the years. Sri-lankan people is just like an extension of Indian people. And i have met many srilankan people in Kerala and they really have very high regards for India. 

As far as the so called "AKHAND BHARAT" concept or theory. I don't know how you guys got these terms. Because this concept is unheard and non existent in our media and our general public. May be these are fascinations of some select few who thought whole south east asia was for Hindus and they want it back. And those who if any are there who preach this concept are not intellectuals but fundamentalists.

So if some reporter (i dont know whther the author is an indian) specualte such possibility for srilanka, i dont think he had this akhand bharat theory in mind. However we would like to know the opinions of the srilankans about this report.


----------



## Nemesis

> Some of you Indians only have yourselves and your intellectuals to blame for the "Akhand Bharat" accusations and the distrust of your intentions, and skepticism over your acceptance of Pakistan as an independent nation.



I wasnt aware that HSBC was an Indian company. It was they who used the words "Hong Kong of India". The fact that you missed or conveniently ignored this fact before going on your diatribe tells us a great deal about your opinions rather than Indian "intellectuals".


----------



## white_pawn

*Inflation turns negative for first time in 30 years​*
NEW DELHI: The rate of inflation, as measured by the wholesale price index, has turned negative for the first time in over three decades. The widely 
watched WPI fell 1.61% in the 12 months to June 6, sharply below the previous week's rise of 0.13%. This makes India possibly the only country with a negative inflation rate, though a number of European countries are nearing zero levels. 

But unlike in Europe, where demand has been contracting, India isn't facing a deflation as industrial output remains positive and the inflation rate measured by the consumer price index (CPI) still stands at around 8% and shows no signs of a let-up. 

Bankers are divided over whether a negative inflation rate will prompt the Reserve Bank of India (RBI) to cut its benchmark policy rates. With negative inflation, real interest rates (net of inflation) in the money market are high. 

But some banks won't wait for a signal from RBI before they start cutting lending and deposit rates. And that's good news for home and consumer loan borrowers as well as for industry. UCO Bank chairman S K Goel said, "Interest rates should come down. We will take a look on Friday as to how much deposit and lending rates can be cut. My rough estimate is that we will be able to reduce by 100 basis points (equal to one percentage point) at least." A number of other top bankers such as Canara Bank chairman A C Mahajan also said they saw interest rates coming down. 

For depositors, though, that isn't good news. HDFC Bank has decided to cut its deposit rates by up to 25 basis point from Friday. State Bank of Bikaner and Jaipur, the largest subsidiary of SBI, has also reduced deposit rates by up to one percentage point on various maturities effective today. The one-to-two year peak deposit rate has been reduced by 100 basis points to 7.25%. 

The present low inflation is mainly on account of statistical reasons  primarily the high base in the same period of last year. Annual inflation is measured against prices a year ago. In June 2008, oil was at about $140 per barrel  almost double today's price of around $72. Similarly, commodity prices have fallen substantially since then. This has resulted in the average index of prices of all commodities falling vis-a-vis last year, despite the fact that prices of food articles have shot up during the period. 

While describing negative inflation as unusual, finance secretary Ashok Chawla said it would not prompt the government to change its policies since it had been caused by the base effect and would get corrected in due course. Negative-to-low inflation should benefit manufacturers as input and raw material costs come down faster than prices of finished or value-added products, more so as domestic demand remains strong. 

As the index of prices of all the commodities rose substantially in June-September 2008, the annual inflation rate is likely to remain in negative territory for the same period this year. Bankers feel that it will re-enter in positive territory in October 2009. Indeed, they worry that with commodity and oil prices bottoming out and demand picking up, inflation could bounce back in the third and fourth quarters of this year, especially if the monsoon turns out to be a poor one, as is being increasingly feared. 

Inflation turns negative for first time in 30 years - India Business - Business - The Times of India


----------



## white_pawn

Whoever thought of this was some out of this world to imagin this kind of thing would happen. 

Both are 2 different *"Countries"*, and would stay like that.


----------



## Black Stone

I'm confused about this thread.

Is Sri Lanka part of India now?.


----------



## Hellfire

iajdani said:


> A very devided country took thirty years to reclaim its land and failed to come to terms with tamil minority will become Hongkong overnight is just ridiculous. Mahathir of Malaysia took 1 year to end its civil war without bloodshed and took the country towards prosperity and brought about parity among its diverse citizen. Morning sun shows the day...



actually there is a great discrimination in Malaysia over the malays and non-malays with former getting very high reservations as also government support whereas the other communities namely, chinese and indian origin people being ignored


----------



## duhastmish

Sri lanka was for sale ? nobody told me . i would have bought some too. 

lol guys its a very nice jesture for sure, but i doubt the domestic problems of srilanka are over it will take lot more time to gain back for lost times.

But i see srilanka as a future business oriented tourist hub. Its close proximity with india will only help india.


----------



## Contrarian

Depends. If the Sethu Samudram project goes ahead. If the ports in that region develop fast, and if the transhipment port being developed in one of the Southern States is able to work efficiently, it would _seriously_ dent Sri Lanka's revenue.

Sri Lanka's economic success depends on the success of its ports. The Indian ports being developed down south are going to give it competition. Either way, revenue would still have to be shared b/w all these ports, till now and for a couple of years more, Colombo port has been the ONLY port there(transshipment).


----------



## paritosh

everything fits...the indian govt was worried about the growing chinese influence because of the LTTe...now that the LTTE is gone...the lankans would probably not invest a lot in weapons...this is where we come in picture...bring lanka closer by spurring an economic boom...regain the lost faith in the process.


----------



## third eye

.. God Knows that SL now needs to prosper , it has seen bad days which hopefully will never come back.

Even with the strain the nation went thru, the development & education standards are good across the island less the LTTE affected regions.


----------



## soldRoMeo1

AgNoStIc MuSliM said:


> This is a rather offensive title - why does Sri Lanka have to turn into a satelite of India ala Honk Kong to China?
> 
> Why not \'Sri Lanka the Singapore of South Asia\'?
> 
> Some of you Indians only have yourselves and your intellectuals to blame for the \"Akhand Bharat\" accusations and the distrust of your intentions, and skepticism over your acceptance of Pakistan as an independent nation.



That last paragraph seems more like spew of nonsense borne out of envy of India being given that importance. 

Where in the whole article can you see an Indian saying anything. Its a neutral article by a respected source. Maybe in your fit of envy you forgot to notice that.

The article makes perfect sense. Sri Lanka is a small country that will benefit from the trade it gets through India. The author gave a sound logic that Indian ports are underdeveloped and Sri Lanka can handle our shipments for us benefiting both. Hong Kong is the perfect example...similar in geography and position.

Citing the example of Singapore is wrong here as it went through rapid industrialization which post war Lanka cannot immediately do. What it can do, as the author rightly argued, is to take the benefit of its unique geographical position of being close to India to expand its economy.

I guess you came right from a session of lambasting some poor kid on this Akhand Bharat speech of yours and continued your tirade here...unfortunately doesn\'t make sense here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

hellfire said:


> actually there is a great discrimination in Malaysia over the malays and non-malays with former getting very high reservations as also government support whereas the other communities namely, chinese and indian origin people being ignored



Yes that was wat needed (affirmative action) to bring about parity among backward indegenous people and chinese and Indians, so the civil war ended and brough prosperity for all the citizens. Now they are again reviewing those laws and reforming where it needed. That is how it should be.

PS: Nobody kicked any Chinese or Indians out of Malaysia and till this day Chinese are the most affluent people of Malaysia.


----------



## dbc

iajdani said:


> Mahathir of Malaysia took 1 year to end its civil war without bloodshed and took the country towards prosperity and brought about *parity among its diverse citizen*. Morning sun shows the day...



Just curious, have you ever been to Malaysia?


----------



## Khajur

China says no but US, Japan help ADB clear Indias plan


Posted: Tuesday , Jun 16, 2009 at 0421 hrs IST 
New Delhi: 


Despite strong dissent from China, India scored a major diplomatic victory at the Asian Development Bank board meeting today as all other members voted in favour to grant approval for the $2.9-billion India plan. 

*China had blocked a consensus because it contained $60-million watershed development projects in Arunachal Pradesh. *

Its reliably learnt that China was the lone dissenter at todays meeting and voted against the India plan that covers the period for the next three years until 2012, arguing that ADB cannot fund projects in disputed areas like Arunachal Pradesh. 

India, of course, countered that the ADB was not the forum to discuss these issues and that the state is an integral part of India. 

The success at the ADB, sources said, was a result of a massive diplomatic effort which saw India sending demarches to all key countries. The scales finally tilted when US, the country with the maximum voting share, came out in Indias favour.

Its learnt that last week Finance Minister Pranab Mukherjee held a meeting in North Block with External Affairs Minister S M Krishna where it was decided that demarches be sent to all 66 countries represented in the ADB. 

Specific attention was given to the US, Japan and South Korea, which control large voting shares in the Bank. Assurances were won and detailed explanations were provided to those who had doubts. 

The ADB clearance comes a day before the PM meets the Chinese President Hu Jintao at Moscow where both leaders are attending the SCO well as the BRIC (Brazil, Russia, India and China) summits. 

While the two leaders are unlikely to let this confrontation in the ADB come in the way of broader deliberations, sources said, the Chinese intransigence at the ADB has definitely left a sour taste. 

*Pakistan voted in Indias favour but not before it made a statement on how the ADB should have a policy on funding in disputed areas. *


*Its learnt that Beijing had been leaning on Islamabad to show solidarity but the latter was constrained by the fact that its own plan has certain projects in the Northern Areas. Given its larger voting share, India could have created roadblocks for Pakistans plan in case it supported China. Moreover, Pakistan had no alternate funding arrangement. *

Since March last week, when China first raised the objection, India had been lobbying hard with the ADB to rule out Chinese objections on the grounds that the Bank could not entertain bilateral disputes. However, the growing Chinese clout had ADB writing to India that it must find ways through bilateral channels to get Beijing to remove its objection. 

China says no but US, Japan help ADB clear Indias plan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PeacefulIndian

There was a huge thread on this which turned ugly later on & was closed. Anyway, matter well discussed if not masticated.


----------



## Khajur

PeacefulIndian said:


> There was a huge thread on this which turned ugly later on & was closed. Anyway, matter well discussed if not masticated.



This news article is about the latest development in ADB loan row with china.I dont know u if some member had already posted this piece of news on a separate thread.


----------



## wtf

iajdani, that's a good way of explaining it. I never thought of it from supply side.

But I think what has happened is that supply of high value items, like houses have exceeded demand. Since house purchases are often financed by loans, one could say that we borrowed from future to build more houses than needed. That caused a temporary glut. Also the supply of some items (like software, services) may have exceeded demand. Further, supply of labour in some sectors has gone up with some people returning from Gulf, US etc.


----------



## Joshi

There is already a thread devoted to the growing Physical Infrastructure of India. But this one is for a more integrated element of growth of any nation - Its People. No ordinary People. But people with extra-ordinary guts, to make the difference of whatever it takes. 

India is often called 'a country with no Government'. So what is it that makes it possible to march a big bullock cart of 1.17 billion people at the rate of 9%+ growth rate? How is it possible for a continent to stand united as a country and march uni-directionally? What is it that despite so many ethnic differences, religions, language barriers, internal fractions and more that what ever problem a country can be diseased of, still people rise up, to be worshipped, and acknowledeged by the whole world?

So the answer is that a country where it's government sleeps, people wake up and lead the charge. Be it in India, or anywhere around the world, they have made a mark. This thread is for those extra-ordinary people.
.
.


----------



## Joshi

*Mohandas Karamchand Gandhi​*




Mohandas Karamchand Gandh (2 October 1869  30 January 1948) was the pre-eminent political and spiritual leader of India during the Indian independence movement. He was the pioneer of satyagraharesistance to tyranny through mass civil disobedience, firmly founded upon ahimsa or total non-violencewhich led India to independence and has inspired movements for civil rights and freedom across the world. Gandhi is commonly known around the world as Mahatma Gandhi (Sanskrit: &#2350;&#2361;&#2366;&#2340;&#2381;&#2350;&#2366; mah&#257;tm&#257; or "Great Soul", an honorific first applied to him by Rabindranath Tagore) and in India also as Bapu ("Father"). He is officially honoured in India as the Father of the Nation; *his birthday, 2 October, is commemorated there as Gandhi Jayanti, a national holiday, and worldwide as the International Day of Non-Violence.*

_Christ gave us the goals and Mahatma Gandhi the tactics.	

 Martin Luther King Jr, 1955_

In 1931, notable European physicist Albert Einstein exchanged written letters with Gandhi, and called him "a role model for the generations to come" in a later writing about him.

Finally, prior to becoming President of the United States, then-Senator Barack Obama noted that:
_Throughout my life, I have always looked to Mahatma Gandhi as an inspiration, because he embodies the kind of transformational change that can be made when ordinary people come together to do extraordinary things. That is why his portrait hangs in my Senate office: to remind me that real results will come not just from Washington  they will come from the people._


----------



## Joshi

*Indian American kids who have won Scripps National Spelling Bee​*
*6 out of last 11 *Scripps National Spelling Bee champions are the kids of Indian Immigrants.

1999	Nupur Lala	
2002	Pratyush Buddiga
2003	Sai R. Gunturi	
2005	Anurag Kashyap
2008	Sameer Mishra	
2009	Kavya Shivashankar 










Anurag Kashyap


Kayya Shivashankar.


----------



## Joshi

*Rabindranath Tagore​*



Rabindranath Tagore (7 May 1861  7 August 1941), was a Bengali polymath. He was a _poet, visual artist, playwright, novelist, educationist, social reformer, nationalist, business-manager and composer_ whose works reshaped Bengali literature and music in the late 19th and early 20th centuries. *He became Asia's first Nobel laureate when he won the 1913 Nobel Prize in Literature*.

Tagore was famed throughout much of Europe, North America, and East Asia. He was key in founding Dartington Hall School, a progressive coeducational institution; in Japan, he influenced such figures as Nobel laureate Yasunari Kawabata. Tagore's works were widely translated into English, Dutch, German, Spanish, and other European languages by Czech indologist Vincenc Lesný,French Nobel laureate André Gide, Russian poet Anna Akhmatova, former Turkish Prime Minister Bülent Ecevit and others. In the United States, Tagore's popular lecturing circuits (especially those between 19161917) were widely attended and acclaimed.


----------



## Joshi

*J R D Tata​*
​
In 1929 Tata got the first pilot license issued in India. He later came to be known as the father of Indian civil aviation. He founded India's first commercial airline, 'Tata Airlines', in 1932, which in 1946 became Air India, now India's national airline.

He was awarded the Legion d'honneur, by the French Government in 1954. In 1979, Tata was the recipient of the Tony Jannus Award for his distinguished contributions to commercial aviation. He also received the prestigious Guggenheim Medal for aviation in 1988. He was conferred India's highest civilian award Bharat Ratna in 1992 for his service to industry and nation building. In the same year, he was also bestowed with the United Nations Population Award for his crusading endeavors towards initiating and successfully implementing the family planning movement in India, much before it became an official government policy.


----------



## Joshi

*C. V. Raman​*
​
Sir Chandrasekhara Venkata Raman, (7 November 1888  21 November 1970) was an Indian physicist and* Nobel laureate in physics *recognised for his work on the molecular scattering of light and *for the discovery of the Raman effect, which is named after him*.

He was elected a Fellow of the Royal Society early in his career (1924) and knighted in 1929. In 1930 he won the Nobel Prize in Physics. In 1954 he was awarded the Bharat Ratna. He was also awarded the Lenin Peace Prize in 1957.
India celebrates National Science Day on 28 February of every year to commemorate the discovery of the Raman effect in 1928.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Joshi

*A. P. J. Abdul Kalam​*



Avul Pakir Jainulabdeen Abdul Kalam born October 15, 1931, Tamil Nadu, India, usually referred to as Dr. A. P. J. Abdul Kalam, was the eleventh President of India, serving from 2002 to 2007. During his term as The President, he was popularly known as the People's President, and a poll conducted by news channel CNN-IBN named him "India's Best President".

Before his term as India's president, he worked as an aeronautical engineer with DRDO and ISRO. He is popularly known as the Missile Man of India for his work on development of ballistic missile and space rocket technology. In India he is highly respected as a scientist and as an engineer.

Kalam played a pivotal organisational, technical and political role in India's Pokhran-II nuclear test in 1998, the first since the original nuclear test by India in 1974.

On Wednesday April 29, 2009, *he became the first Asian to be bestowed the Hoover Medal, America's top engineering prize, for his outstanding contribution to public service.* Kalam has received honorary doctorates from as many as thirty universities, including the Carnegie Mellon University and the Nanyang Technological University of Singapore

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Joshi

*R. N. Kao​*
Rameshwar Nath Kao (1918-2002) was a spymaster and the *first chief of India's external intelligence agency, the Research and Analysis Wing (R&AW) from its founding in 1969 to 1977. Kao was one of India's foremost intelligence officers, and helped build R&AW.* An intensely private man, Kao was rarely seen in public after his retirement. *A very cautious and reserved person, throughout his life, he was photographed only twice.*

One of the two photographs:-




He held the position of Secretary (Research) in the Cabinet Secretariat of the Government of India, which has been held by all R&AW directors since. He also founded the Aviation Research Centre (ARC) and the Joint Intelligence Committee.

Former chairman of Joint Intelligence Committee K.N. Daruwala has said:
_"His contacts the world over, particularly in AsiaAfghanistan, Iran, China, you name itwere something else. He could move things with just one phone call. He was a team leader who rode out notorious inter-departmental and inter-service rivalries, which is commonplace in India."_


----------



## Screaming Skull

*India's April fiscal deficit at $11 bln: Govt​*
23 Jun 2009, 

NEW DELHI: India's fiscal deficit in April was at 541.58 billion rupees ($11 billion), or 16.3 percent of the full-year target, the government said in a statement on Tuesday. Tax receipts were at 74.62 billion rupees while expenditure were at 662.17 billion rupees for the first month of 2009/10 fiscal year.


----------



## Screaming Skull

*Investment boom under threat as fiscal deficit soars​*
22 Jun 2009,

The five years preceding FY09 were illustrious for the Indian economy. India Inc was at the fore front of this growth bonanza, with revenues and profits growing at a record pace. This was duly appreciated by the equity investors, who bid the stock prices to record levels.

As is evident from the charts, the growth was largely led by investment demand, which is captured by the gross domestic fixed capital formation in national income accounts. According to figures provided by the Central Statistical Organisation (CSO), Indias investment rate reached an all-time high of nearly 39% during the year ended March 2008. In FY03, only a quarter of the countrys GDP was invested to create future growth.

While the burgeoning foreign investment both direct and portfolio investment did play a role, the rise in investment was largely domestic financed. From a low of 23.6% in FY02, Indias savings rate jumped to a record high of nearly 38% in FY08. This fuelled an unprecedented investment boom, raising the demand for all sorts of investment-related goods, cement, metals, commercial vehicles, financial services, equipment & machinery among others. This, in turn, had a multiplier effect on related sectors and India ended up as one of fastest growing economies in the world.

What caused this surge in savings? The answer lies buried in the balance sheets of India Inc and their public sector counterparts. Help also came from declining fiscal deficit, both at the centre and state levels. Between FY02 and FY08, the combined gross saving rate of the two sectors jumped from 1.62% of GDP to 13.3%.

During the same period, the household sector savings rate remained stagnant at around 24% of the GDP. The inference is clear, the bounce in domestic capital formation was largely financed by the corporates and commercial enterprises in the public sector through their own resources.

How were corporates and PSUs able to scale up their savings even as household savings remained constant? The answer is straightforward. Even after rewarding their various stakeholders, including employees and shareholders, companies were left with ever-rising pool of retained earnings.

While at the firm level, this rising pool of retained earnings helped companies to dramatically scale up their investments; at the macro level it helped to keep the interest rates in check. From 2003 to 2008, India Incs retained earnings grew at a compounded annual growth (CAGR) of 25.1% against 20.1% growth in dividend payment and 16.6% in employee compensation. 

Just imagine the situation if corporates were to borrow in the open market to finance their investment plans. It would have sent the interest rates soaring and nipped the investment boom in the bud, as happened in late 1990s.

The same danger is now lurking in background. The public sector savings, consolidated savings of PSUs and the government, is already under the threat of turning negative. If this happens under the weight of rising subsidies and other welfare measures, it will create a huge savings hole at the macro level.

In FY08, for instance, the total public sector savings accounted for 4.5% of the GDP or little over Rs 200,000 crore at current prices.

The even bigger danger is a decline in India Incs retained earnings due to a reduction in profitability. This is happening at a time when the need for funds is most acute. India Inc has the option of increasing profit retention by cutting down on dividend payouts. But given the relatively moderate dividend payout ratio in India, domestic companies on average pay only a quarter of their profits as dividends, it may not amount to much. And shareholders, including promoters, may not take it very pleasantly.

The other option is to look for foreign sources of funding. But given the potential size of the hole and the prevailing mood in global financial markets, this would be a tall order. In FY08, total savings of the private corporate sector amounted to 9% of Indias GDP or Rs 4,16,000 crore. In comparison, the net foreign investment in India was just Rs 65,000 crore in FY08. And even if we assume for a moment that foreign investment will become a large source of capital, India Inc may have to grapple with declining household savings.

Although the role of the household sector has declined in recent years, it still accounts for nearly two-third of the countrys gross savings. Due to its high base, one percentage point decline in household savings rate will create a $10 billion hole in the countrys savings pool. Amid the tough economic environment and worsening job market, this doesnt look unlikely. The message is clear. Given the countrys capital output ratio of around 4, India will need to consistently maintain investment rate of over 36% if it aspires for an economic growth rate of around 9%. But this looks a tall order, given the recent developments on fiscal and corporate earnings fronts.


----------



## Screaming Skull

*India attracts $2.34 bn FDI in first month of 2009-10​*
23 Jun 2009,

NEW DELHI: India attracted $2.34 billion of foreign investments in April, a rise of 19.3 per cent over the previous month, signalling confidence
in the country's economy by foreign investors amid the global financial crisis.

However, as compared to April last year, foreign direct investment (FDI) in the first month of the fiscal 2009-10, was much lower.

"In April 2009, foreign inflows were $2.34 billion, about 19 per cent higher than March," an official said.

The inflows in April and March last fiscal were $3.74 billion and $1.96 billion, respectively.

Thanks to robust trends in the first six months of the last fiscal, total FDI in 2008-09 was $27.30 billion, against $24.5 billion in 2007-08.

Rating agency CRISIL Principal Economist D K Joshi said the current year would be difficult in the wake of the global economic downturn.

"Given the poor global economic scenario, the figures are not too discouraging but the year 2009-10 will be more challenging," Joshi said.

India had scaled down the FDI target by $five billion from $35 billion last fiscal. Cumulative FDI from April 2000 to March 2009 stands close to about $90 billion.


----------



## Screaming Skull

*ONGC scores hat-trick on gas discoveries​*
23 Jun 2009,

NEW DELHI: Indias biggest oil explorer ONGC has struck oil and gas in three new blocks, one of these finds its most significant in decades and holding the promise of significantly narrowing the energy-starved countrys demand-supply gap in the natural gas sector.

The gas find at Krishna Godavari (K-G) basin off the Andhra coast could prove as rich as the Reliance Industries D-6 block, which, at its peak, is expected to double Indias current natural gas output. The other two discoveries included an oil find in Charada-3 offshore block in Cambay basin and oil and gas find in Matar in Vadodara district, both in Gujarat.

ONGC chairman RS Sharma confirmed the three discoveries, but declined to elaborate on the size of these finds. But a senior official in the company, who requested anonymity, said the K-G basin find could have an estimated reserve of 10 trillion cubic feet (TCF) of gas.

Even the Charada-3 oil find was significant, the official said, calling it a large accumulation spread in about 8 km of area. The success in Matar was notable as the block was earlier awarded to a combine of Niko Resources and GSPC, which didnt have much success in finding hydrocarbons, the ONGC official said.

We have notified the finds to the Directorate General of Hydrocarbon (DGH). If the approvals come in, it would take about three to four years for production from these fields to begin, ONGC chairman and managing director RS Sharma told ET NOW in an exclusive interview. 

The head of the DGH, VK Sibal said his organisation was still to ratify ONGCs finds. We are going through the case and we will take a call soon, he said.

India currently imports almost 80% of its energy needs, and analysts say that many more new finds may be needed to satiate the burgeoning appetite for energy in the rapidly growing economy.

ONGC, one of Indias earliest and pre-eminent oil firms, had its last major discoveries in the 1980s when it discovered oil and gas off the Mumbai coast.

More recently, that discovery has been eclipsed by the Reliance gas discovery in 2002, now estimated to have reserves of 11.5 TCF. Widely regarded as Indias biggest gas discoveries to date, production from Reliance's D-6 field is set to double country's current gas production of about 89 million standard cubic meter per day (MMSCMD) at its peak.

Shares in state-run ONGC, India's second most valuable company by market value, closed 1.6% down at Rs 1,010 on the BSE on Monday, tracking a weak overall market.

The share price fall came on a day ET, quoting senior government officials, reported that ONGC was likely to be among firms that could in the future have to pay royalties on the basis of their sale price of oil and gas instead of the now prevalent well-head value.

For India's largest oil and natural gas explorer, the discoveries couldn't have come at a better time. ONGC, like most of its global peers, is constantly replacing its old and depleting reserves of oil and gas with new discoveries.

"We made almost 23 discoveries last year and our reserve-to-replacement ratio is almost 1:4, as compared to global averages of 1:1," ONGC chairman Mr Sharma said.

All the three blocks on which ONGC, in which the government has a near 80% stake, has struck oil and gas were given to the company without competitive bidding. The blocks were awarded before the government launched its policy of inviting private and foreign players to bid for oil and gas fields under its new exploration licencing policy (Nelp).

Analysts say ONGC's discoveries could positively impact investor perception of India's hydrocarbon reserves, especially since it comes two months ahead of the next round of bidding for oil and gas blocks under NELP-VIII..


----------



## insas91

*India will beat China in 2010: WB*


Hopes of an economic rebound became stronger on Monday with the World Bank predicting that India&#8217;s gross domestic product (GDP) would grow by 8 per cent in 2010.

If achieved, it would make India the hottest growth economy in the world, better even than China that was forecast to grow at 7.7 per cent next year. The world economy was projected to grow at 2 per cent in 2010.

The data, which came in a report Global Development Finance 2009: Charting a Global Recovery, could fuel interest in India among foreign investors.

&#8220;Foreign direct investment inflows to India doubled, reflecting economic reforms in recent years and progress in opening up additional sectors for foreign investment,&#8221; the report said.

Latest domestic macroeconomic data has shown strong signs of a rebound. India&#8217;s industrial output showed 1.4 per cent growth in April, up from a 0.75 per cent contraction a month earlier.

&#8220;We may see more green shoots of recovery as fiscal and monetary stimulus have an impact,&#8221; said Manoj Vohra, Director, Research at Economist Intelligence Unit (EIU).

http://www.hindustantimes.com/Story...+grow+faster+than+China+in+2010&#37;3a+Report

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Jako

Great news......this report by WB,wd furthur bolster the foreign investments in india.......go india go


----------



## jeypore

This is the factor of greater disposal income of Indians then Chinese, and also a better stable internal market of India then the Chinese.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## insas91

Indian economy is not export driven unlike China's as a result India could weather the storm far effectively than China. Also with a growth oriented governrnent we can rest assured that these figures will be achieved.

Infact Dr. Singh targets a growth of 9&#37; by the end of 2010.
Will strive for 9% growth despite slowdown: Singh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SecularHumanist

Its easier to have a higher growth than China because India has a much lower GDP output at the moment.


----------



## insas91

SecularHumanist said:


> Its easier to have a higher growth than China because India has a much lower GDP output at the moment.



Bad economics. China was growing at 10% when there was no slowdown despite having three times India's GDP. Growth is percent increase in GDP and has nothing to do with existing GDP.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SecularHumanist

insas91 said:


> Bad economics. China was growing at 10&#37; when there was no slowdown despite having three times India's GDP. Growth is percent increase in GDP and has nothing to do with existing GDP.



And thats why that was mind boggling growth. Growth is the positive change in GDP from the last period of measurement (existing or previous year's GDP if going by annual method) so it has everything to do with the 'existing' GDP.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jeypore

SecularHumanist said:


> And thats why that was mind boggling growth. Growth is the positive change in GDP from the last period of measurement (existing or previous year's GDP if going by annual method) *so it has everything to do with the 'existing' GDP*.



That is not a good comparison method, one can argue that US with it projected growth of 2&#37; will fair better then china, based on existing GDP.

A percent increase of GDP is a good indicator that a country is growing, but unlike in India's case it really looks like that the internal market has help to push the GDP to 8%. That is where China has always lagged behind, by creating a export oriented market, there internal market did not grow because of lack of disposable income, the wages have been universally low from the blue to the white collar worker.


----------



## xebex

India is poised to rise and no economic meltdown can bring the elephant down. cheers for all the way to the top.


----------



## SecularHumanist

jeypore said:


> That is not a good comparison method, one can argue that US with it projected growth of 2&#37; will fair better then china, based on existing GDP.
> 
> A percent increase of GDP is a good indicator that a country is growing, but unlike in India's case it really looks like that the internal market has help to push the GDP to 8%. That is where China has always lagged behind, by creating a export oriented market, there internal market did not grow because of lack of disposable income, the wages have been universally low from the blue to the white collar worker.



What I meant was just put it into perspective. A bigger economy growing at 10% is more impressive than a smaller one growing at a similar rate. But yes there are different reasons for the growth of each country and India is doing a good job no doubt.

Reactions: Like Like:
 1


----------



## SinoIndusFriendship

All these discussions of GDP is really interesting in that most people don't know the reality of how GDP is estimated. Let me state these facts and figures (some are approximation as I am recalling from prior experience):

(1) Fact one is that GDP is not known but "estimated". 

(2) Important fact two is that what IS included and IS NOT included in the GDP estimation makes up a large &#37;. Take example the USA, which has a purported 14 Trillion a year --- but the problem with this is that 72% is based on "SALES". During the past few years (before the housing bubble started deflated), each time a house exchanged hands it was counted as part of GDP. This is problematic since NOTHING was created or produced, no value whatsoever (in fact negative value of non-productivity).

(3) China's estimation of GDP is EXTREMELY CONSERVATIVE. If you've ever traveled to China you would be FLABBERGASTED !!!! I mean, China alone has more development and construction that the ENTIRE EU + USA + JAPAN + KOREA IN THE LAST 100 YEARS put together!!! I've been all over the world, and Dubai is NOTHING compared to even a SMALL TINY CITY in China.....

(4) India's GDP is grossly over-exaggerated, even using PPP. The image portrayed by western media is that Pakistan (as all Muslim nations) is "backwards, stone age, full of mullahs running the place" --- this is WRONG! Before I came to India I thought India was more advanced and developed than Pakistan, but the opposite is true. That is why I like the thread "India is advancing but has a long way to go". Nearly all of the time when I ask my India/Hindu friends and strangers they immediately give the same answer: "India is Great! India is Shinning! New India! Incredible India! India has lots of jobs! India is the future Super-Power!"

I am fascinated with India cultures, Bollywood, music, customs, clothing. I invest a lot of time to understand their thinking and visit their popular websites to see what they write and say.

I like them. Most people find their personality difficult to get along with at first, for example their arrogance. But once you understand where they are coming from you accept them for who they are. They have good points and bad points, we all do, no one is perfect.

The thing with Chinese is that they are not focused on GDP or what the useless gossip the rest of the world is fixated on. Honestly the USA and Europe's economy is a "bubble economy", in that I mean EVERYTHING IS HYPED AND ARTIFICIALLY INFLATED. If you want actual GDP, China is larger than USA by a significant amount. India's GDP is much, much smaller. That is why their is the saying: "Once the Dragon awakens, the world will shake!!!"

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## aimarraul

my sweat indian friends,shouldn't we focus on this year?someday india will be fastest growing economy ,but anything can happen before someday.1.3B people is biggest market in the world &#65292;and china still have long way to be become a developed country,so it's not that easy to slowdown with the right policy of expandings the internal demand.and you do know that the WB change the GDP growth prediction everymonth,right? so cheers ,when you actually made it.by the way,are you sure this EC didn't affect your IT industry and service outsourcing ?i don't know ,but still good luck to india.here is some details about our policy to expandings the internal demand&#65306;
*1&#12290; Home appliances going to the countryside
It is part of the government's plan to battle the global recession by stimulating the slackened domestic manufacturing industry, which faces dwindling external demand. The government-subsidized project is not only expected to benefit farmers' living standards but is also expected to help the country's suffering manufacturing sector pull out of the economic winter.*
*2&#12290;$124 billion on improving the health care system
China's State Council said the country will spend $124 billion on improving the health care system over the next three years, including a makeover of public hospitals often criticized for their high fees, lack of access and poor doctor services, AP reported.
The goals include increasing participation in the basic medical insurance system to 90 percent for both urban and rural Chinese, the State Council said in a statement. The move can be seen as another way to nudge Chinese into spending more to help boost the country's slowing economy. *

not to mention that $586 billion infrastructure stimulus package.if china slows down ,it means the world slows down,cus china is a developing country .if people don't have money to buy clothes, what else they can afford ?
and the world won't always be under this crisis,right?this is the only for sure prediction we should cheer for.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nemesis

SinoIndusFriendship said:


> All these discussions of GDP is really interesting in that most people don't know the reality of how GDP is estimated. Let me state these facts and figures (some are approximation as I am recalling from prior experience):
> 
> (1) Fact one is that GDP is not known but "estimated".
> 
> (2) Important fact two is that what IS included and IS NOT included in the GDP estimation makes up a large %. Take example the USA, which has a purported 14 Trillion a year --- but the problem with this is that 72% is based on "SALES". During the past few years (before the housing bubble started deflated), each time a house exchanged hands it was counted as part of GDP. This is problematic since NOTHING was created or produced, no value whatsoever (in fact negative value of non-productivity).
> 
> (3) China's estimation of GDP is EXTREMELY CONSERVATIVE. If you've ever traveled to China you would be FLABBERGASTED !!!! I mean, China alone has more development and construction that the ENTIRE EU + USA + JAPAN + KOREA IN THE LAST 100 YEARS put together!!! I've been all over the world, and Dubai is NOTHING compared to even a SMALL TINY CITY in China.....
> 
> (4) India's GDP is grossly over-exaggerated, even using PPP. The image portrayed by western media is that Pakistan (as all Muslim nations) is "backwards, stone age, full of mullahs running the place" --- this is WRONG! Before I came to India I thought India was more advanced and developed than Pakistan, but the opposite is true. That is why I like the thread "India is advancing but has a long way to go". Nearly all of the time when I ask my India/Hindu friends and strangers they immediately give the same answer: "India is Great! India is Shinning! New India! Incredible India! India has lots of jobs! India is the future Super-Power!"
> 
> I am fascinated with India cultures, Bollywood, music, customs, clothing. I invest a lot of time to understand their thinking and visit their popular websites to see what they write and say.
> 
> I like them. Most people find their personality difficult to get along with at first, for example their arrogance. But once you understand where they are coming from you accept them for who they are. They have good points and bad points, we all do, no one is perfect.
> 
> The thing with Chinese is that they are not focused on GDP or what the useless gossip the rest of the world is fixated on. Honestly the USA and Europe's economy is a "bubble economy", in that I mean EVERYTHING IS HYPED AND ARTIFICIALLY INFLATED. If you want actual GDP, China is larger than USA by a significant amount. India's GDP is much, much smaller. That is why their is the saying: "Once the Dragon awakens, the world will shake!!!"



Three things, China's GDP estimate is not extremely conservative. It could be argued that it's the opposite. Secondly, India's GDP based on PPP is also not grossly exaggerated. Thirdly Pakistan is not more advanced than India. An utterly ridiculous suggestion. 

Stop talking in hyperbole's please. 

Back to topic, even if India does beat China in 2010 it hardly makes a difference. China has been consistently the fastest growing economy for the last 30 years. We have a lot of catching up to do.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

SinoIndusFriendship said:


> (4) India's GDP is grossly over-exaggerated, even using PPP. The image portrayed by western media is that Pakistan (as all Muslim nations) is "backwards, stone age, full of mullahs running the place" --- this is WRONG! Before I came to India I thought India was more advanced and developed than Pakistan, but the opposite is true. That is why I like the thread "India is advancing but has a long way to go". Nearly all of the time when I ask my India/Hindu friends and strangers they immediately give the same answer: "India is Great! India is Shinning! New India! Incredible India! India has lots of jobs! India is the future Super-Power!"
> 
> I am fascinated with India cultures, Bollywood, music, customs, clothing. I invest a lot of time to understand their thinking and visit their popular websites to see what they write and say.
> 
> I like them. Most people find their personality difficult to get along with at first, for example their arrogance. But once you understand where they are coming from you accept them for who they are. They have good points and bad points, we all do, no one is perfect.



The thing about Indians you have to understand is that they are nationalists. They refuse to hear anything bad about their country. They only focus on the good parts and leave the bad parts out. India has some of the most polluted cities in the world, but they still will focus on the clean areas, India has one of the highest population living below the poverty line in the world, but they still will focus on the rich Indians, India has among the largest cases of HIV in the world but they still will focus on the good parts of their health care.


Pakistanis are quite the opposite, some of us complain about the bad things wherever and whenever we get the chance and some of us dont look at the good parts of our country and focus on the bad parts. Zionists dont like us either because we are a Muslim nation and the only Muslim nuclear power.


We dealt with Indians for a long, long time..we know how Indians think.


P.S. Indians love the west and the zionists so dont be too surprised if western media glorifies India....Indians are very good at kissing up to the westerners.

This is just my observation about Indians...


----------



## Nemesis

> The thing about Indians you have to understand is that they are nationalists.



Nationalist? You mean patriots? are you not a Patriot Omar? 



> They refuse to hear anything bad about their country. They only focus on the good parts and leave the bad parts out. India



Refuse to hear anything bad about our country? Obviously you know nothing about India and Indians. Indians are probably the biggest cynics regarding their country. 



> India has some of the most polluted cities in the world, but they still will focus on the clean areas,



Not sure what you mean by focus.



> India has one of the highest population living below the poverty line in the world, but they still will focus on the rich Indians, India has among the largest cases of HIV in the world but they still will focus on the good parts of their health care.



India has about 3.5 million aid patients in India, compared to a population that is about 1.1 billion, so we're talking about aids why exactly? The thing you need to understand is that because of India's humongous population, everything is in excess in India. You need to put things into perspective. 



> Zionists dont like us either because we are a Muslim nation and the only Muslim nuclear power.



Stop playing victim. Nobody is harassing Pakistan because it is the only muslim nuclear power. 



> P.S. Indians love the west and the zionists so dont be too surprised if western media glorifies India....Indians are very good at kissing up to the westerners.



What is with your obsession with zionists? 



> We dealt with Indians for a long, long time..we know how Indians think.



Who is this "we" exactly? You represent the opinions of all Pakistanis? is that what you're saying? 



> This is just my observation about Indians..so Indian members dont jump on me



My observation about you after reading your posts on the forum is that you like nothing better than to insult India or Indians at whatever opportunity. Go ahead, but realise that by insulting India, you're betraying an inferiority complex.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## spsk

Omar1984 said:


> Pakistanis are quite the opposite, some of us complain about the bad things wherever and whenever we get the chance and some of us dont look at the good parts of our country and focus on the bad parts. Zionists dont like us either because we are a Muslim nation and the only Muslim nuclear power.
> 
> This is just my observation about Indians..so Indian members dont jump on me



Friend , you could be wrong. 

1962 we accepted Nehru's foreign policy was wrong and we changed to take side with USSR.

1991 we accepted our economic policy is wrong restructured to bring it back on track.

After Rajiv's assassination we accepted supporting terrorism is wrong and banned LTTE

Now we accepted DRDO failed and major changes done to allow foreign collaboration and throw out indigenous policy.

About Pakistan,

Your president has no clear policy on Talibans and acting only on USA pressure. Is there any major change in your economic policy after recent crisis ? I rarely hear any failure of your missile tests . Even for '71 war you just blame rebels for your failure !!! Kargil war was diplomatically a big setback for you, but your politicians projecting it a major success.


----------



## Omar1984

Nemesis said:


> Nationalist? You mean patriots? are you not a Patriot Omar?



I meant nationilist. You Indians are mostly Hindustani nationalists. I'm a Pakistani nationalists, but many Pakistanis are not nationalists..there are many patriotic Pakistanis but they're not nationilists like there are Indian nationilists. Nationalists think their country and their people are superior to everyone else. Maybe because India is the only country in the world with a significant Hindu population and their faith was formed in India thats why for so many Indians India is everything to them.





Nemesis said:


> Refuse to hear anything bad about our country? Obviously you know nothing about India and Indians. Indians are probably the biggest cynics regarding their country.



Then why do Indians get so defensive here when anyone mentions an unpleasant fact about India.





Nemesis said:


> Not sure what you mean by focus.



For Indians only the good parts of India is the image of India they want to portray to the world, they refuse to even acknowledge the poor bad areas of India, like the protests in India during the release of slumdog millionare and many Indians protested that the film wasn't showing the good parts of India.





Nemesis said:


> India has about 3.5 million aid patients in India, compared to a population that is about 1.1 billion, so we're talking about aids why exactly? The thing you need to understand is that because of India's humongous population, everything is in excess in India. You need to put things into perspective.



I didnt say AIDS I said HIV, just a few years back BBC reported this BBC NEWS | Health | India 'has most people with HIV' India still has a very high HIV rate....time to acknowledge the bad areas of India again...quit living in denial.





Nemesis said:


> Stop playing victim. Nobody is harassing Pakistan because it is the only muslim nuclear power.


 
There's many propaganda made on the internet about Pakistan's nuclear facilities even after U.S. admitted the nuclear weapons of Pakistan are in safe hands.




Nemesis said:


> What is with your obsession with zionists?



India and Zionist Israel are best friends. Everyone knows the Zionists hate Muslims. Pakistan is a Muslim majority country and everyone knows India hates Pakistan.




Nemesis said:


> Who is this "we" exactly? You represent the opinions of all Pakistanis? is that what you're saying?



Of all the people in the world, I think Pakistanis would understand the mentality of Indians the most since my ancestors had to deal with your ancestors for a long, long time. 





Nemesis said:


> My observation about you after reading your posts on the forum is that you like nothing better than to insult India or Indians at whatever opportunity. Go ahead, but realise that by insulting India, you're betraying an inferiority complex.



I've met many Indians in my life, talked to them, had conversations with them. Its been all the same experience with almost every Indian. I got no "complex" I just tell it the way it is.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nemesis

You can think whatever you want, it makes little difference. However - 



> I didnt say AIDS I said HIV, just a few years back BBC reported this BBC NEWS | Health | India 'has most people with HIV' India still has a very high HIV rate....time to acknowledge the bad areas of India again...quit living in denial.



The report you posted came out in 2006. It has already been discredited. UN slashes by more than half estimate of HIV-infected in India - Economy and Politics - livemint.com

The most number of HIV-Aids patients (HIV is the virus, AIDS the disease) are in South Africa. Do a little research before criticizing India. 

Now lets back to topic.


----------



## Hasnain2009

If we consider 10% growth from INDIA and 8% from CHINA that means, india will near $100bn in its GDP, and CHINA will add nearly $300bn,

Bro gap will still grow!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## soldRoMeo1

Hasnain2009 said:


> If we consider 10% growth from INDIA and 8% from CHINA that means, india will near $100bn in its GDP, and CHINA will add nearly $300bn,
> 
> Bro gap will still grow!



The absolute gap grows but only till a point in time till it breaks even and the country with a higher growth rate starts growing faster in absolute terms...by your logic USA with a 3% growth rate of a 14 Trillion economy will always be ahead of China with 8% growth rate of a 4.4 Trillion economy.


----------



## insas91

> I meant nationilist. You Indians are mostly Hindustani nationalists. I'm a Pakistani nationalists, but many Pakistanis are not nationalists..there are many patriotic Pakistanis but they're not nationilists like there are Indian nationilists. Nationalists think their country and their people are superior to everyone else. *Maybe because India is the only country in the world with a significant Hindu population and their faith was formed in India thats why for so many Indians India is everything to them.*




Utter crap. I haven't heard more of Hindu bashing in my life than I have heard on this forum. You've got it wrong when you think Indians are proud of their country because of its religion. The reality is that an Indian is brought to learn to not put his religion before his rationale and not to believe in 'holier than thou'. We dont differentiate between a Hindu and a Muslim, a Sikh and a Christian. Now you would jump with the usual mentioning of riots. Let me tell you, that the sentiment of every Indian after those riots was stronger against the rioters than their religion. All riots were marked by an enormous nationalism, and all of India uttering the same "We are one" slogans. 

I bet that was missed by you since you couldn't look beyond the Hindus and Muslims. 





> Then why do Indians get so defensive here when anyone mentions an unpleasant fact about India


.

Because you fail to understand that in a country like India these issues are debated more than the number of times these facts have been mentioned on this forum. I can tell you that you will find an answer to each and every unpleasant fact you think Indians are defensive about. Just do some research on how India is resolving those issues than upon what these issues are. 



> For Indians only the good parts of India is the image of India they want to portray to the world, they refuse to even acknowledge the poor bad areas of India, like the protests in India during the release of slumdog millionare and many Indians protested that the film wasn't showing the good parts of India.



And yet India didnt ban it. Unlike in China, where government regulates against all movies showing "bad parts of China". You wont find anything like that in India. 

Again those poor bad areas are not pockets of those who have given up on their lives because they are poor. Instead each and everyone "poor" works with enormous assistance from the government to do their bit to improve their lives. A message that you failed to take from Slumdog Milllionaire because you were busy focusing on what it shows, not on what it implies.





> There's many propaganda made on the internet about Pakistan's nuclear facilities even after U.S. admitted the nuclear weapons of Pakistan are in safe hands.



We will all be assured once you get rid of terrorists. Americans were the ones who raised the threat issue. And still are busy telling you to do for the past 10 years.


> India and Zionist Israel are best friends. Everyone knows the Zionists hate Muslims. Pakistan is a Muslim majority country and everyone knows India hates Pakistan.



Again RELIGION, RELIGION, RELIGION. India hates Pakistan because Pakistan has Muslims. India hates its own Muslims. Pakistan hates India because it is a Hindu Majority state. 

Frankly we dont give a $hit about religion affecting our power to judge. First try and understand what India stands for. And the best way to do so is to read the Preamble. 



> Of all the people in the world, I think Pakistanis would understand the mentality of Indians the most since my ancestors had to deal with your ancestors for a long, long time.




So very wrong. I have been answering to your senseless rhetoric and it doesnt even remotely match "Indian Mentality". Its just a cooked up term to brand India on the lines that were used to create Pakistan "Hindus and Muslims cannot live together".



> I've met many Indians in my life, talked to them, had conversations with them. Its been all the same experience with almost every Indian. I got no "complex" I just tell it the way it is.



You havent met a single Indian. Your views about India suggest that you hate Indians because of their religion. And that is the first misconception that you would have gotten rid off had you ever met an Indian.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Joshi

aimarraul said:


> my sweat indian friends,shouldn't we focus on this year?.



Dear Chinese friend please read something else than your government owned newspaper.

Here is an article from Wall Street Journal, *which is a translated copy of a Chinese Economist Guo Tongxin's article. *

*Chinese Stats Official Says Economic Growth Last Year Was Slower Than Many Thought​*Chinese Stats Official Says Economic Growth Last Year Was Slower Than Many Thought - China Journal - WSJ

Here is the link in Chinese:-
&#185;&#249;&#205;&#172;&#208;&#192;&#163;&#186;&#182;&#212;&#181;&#177;&#199;&#176;&#188;&#184;&#184;&#246;&#186;&#234;&#185;&#219;&#190;&#173;&#188;&#195;&#206;&#202;&#204;&#226;&#181;&#196;&#179;&#245;&#178;&#189;&#183;&#214;&#206;&#246;



> The new estimates from Guo, which only cover 2008 and early 2009, may be a surprise for skeptics who suspect that China&#8217;s statistics officials are only capable of reporting nice-sounding numbers.











> Economists surveyed by the Journal in February had, on average, estimated that fourth-quarter GDP expanded at an annualized rate of 2.1&#37;. Guo cited what he called a preliminary estimate that fourth quarter GDP grew 0.1% from the previous quarter, equivalent to an annualized rate of just 0.4%.



So if proper terms are taken into account then India's 2008 GDP growth is more than China's. It in only because of China&#8217;s traditional method compares GDP &#8211; and most other indicators &#8211; to the same period in the previous year. India report GDP&#8217;s changes relative to the previous quarter, which gives a clearer picture of the most recent trend.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aimarraul

Joshi said:


> Dear Chinese friend please read something else than your government owned newspaper.
> 
> Here is an article from Wall Street Journal, *which is a translated copy of a Chinese Economist Guo Tongxin's article. *
> 
> *Chinese Stats Official Says Economic Growth Last Year Was Slower Than Many Thought​*Chinese Stats Official Says Economic Growth Last Year Was Slower Than Many Thought - China Journal - WSJ
> 
> Here is the link in Chinese:-
> &#185;&#249;&#205;&#172;&#208;&#192;&#163;&#186;&#182;&#212;&#181;&#177;&#199;&#176;&#188;&#184;&#184;&#246;&#186;&#234;&#185;&#219;&#190;*&#188;&#195;&#206;&#202;&#204;&#226;&#181;&#196;&#179;&#245;&#178;&#189;&#183;&#214;&#206;&#246;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So if proper terms are taken into account then India's 2008 GDP growth is more than China's. It in only because of China&#8217;s traditional method compares GDP &#8211; and most other indicators &#8211; to the same period in the previous year. India report GDP&#8217;s changes relative to the previous quarter, which gives a clearer picture of the most recent trend.



still the fastest you don't believe our GDP ,fine.than visit china.or i can show you some wuhan photo, if you don't believe my photo ,you can use google earth....... you won't say chinese government owned the g.e ,right?and the city like wuhan is everywhere in china ,you can compare to your major economic city


----------



## SinoIndusFriendship

Nemesis said:


> Nationalist? You mean patriots? are you not a Patriot Omar?
> 
> 
> 
> Refuse to hear anything bad about our country? Obviously you know nothing about India and Indians. Indians are probably the biggest cynics regarding their country.
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure what you mean by focus.
> 
> 
> 
> India has about 3.5 million aid patients in India, compared to a population that is about 1.1 billion, so we're talking about aids why exactly? The thing you need to understand is that because of India's humongous population, everything is in excess in India. You need to put things into perspective.
> 
> 
> 
> Stop playing victim. Nobody is harassing Pakistan because it is the only muslim nuclear power.
> 
> 
> 
> What is with your obsession with zionists?
> 
> 
> 
> Who is this "we" exactly? You represent the opinions of all Pakistanis? is that what you're saying?
> 
> 
> 
> My observation about you after reading your posts on the forum is that you like nothing better than to insult India or Indians at whatever opportunity. Go ahead, but realise that by insulting India, you're betraying an inferiority complex.



Both of you guys make good arguments. I believe what Omar means is that Indians are very critical about themselves when talking to each other, but not with outsiders. My experience in India was shocking! When I was in India I read on newspaper and watched on TV all sorts of "crazy" India stuff.... stuff that would NEVER be revealed outside India. There's a stark difference in the image GOI portrays to world and to themselves. So in that way both you guys are correct.

Please don't get me wrong.  I truly don't give a hoots about GDP, what I'm more interested in is poverty relief AND standard of life (enjoyment). Money can NOT buy you everything.  Look at China's development at the cost of pollution. What I missed in China was blue skies and clean air. We Chinese know we sacrificed a LOT for our development.

Same thing can be said about America. In America most people are not very happy (at least they don't show it). But in Asia, people may be not as wealthy but they are nearly always smiling! 

Each country is unique, we can not blindly apply what is successful in one place to another. India should follow her own path.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aimarraul

SinoIndusFriendship,no matter how friendly you are,indian here won't buy it,they like craping china to make themselves fell better,it's too hard for them leaving us alone,they still consided china as the aggressor even after their "Forward Policy" was leaked out,and they keep saying chinese are brainwashed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PeacefulIndian

Indian firms acquire 143 US companies, create 30,000 jobs

Indian firms acquire 143 US companies, create 30,000 jobs - Yahoo! India News



> Wed, Jun 24 10:38 AM
> Washington, June 24 (IANS) Indian companies made 143 acquisitions across various sectors in the United States over the last two years, bailed out many companies on the brink of closure and created some 30,000 jobs, according to a seminal new study.
> 
> In 2007-08 alone, 94 deals between the range of $0.8 million and $1,005 million were concluded with the disclosed value in 55 deals totalling $4,432 million, according to the joint study released by the Federation of Indian Chambers of Commerce and Industry (FICCI) and Ernst and Young.
> 
> In 2008-09, Indian companies were involved in 49 US-bound acquisitions. Of these, deal values were disclosed in 24 cases and their value totalled $960 million. The size of the deals were in the range of $0.70 million and $172 million, the report noted.
> 
> Indian Ambassador to the US Meera Shankar released the study titled 'India Contributes to Employment, Capital Growth and Tax Revenues in the US - Direct Investment by Indian companies in 2007-2009' at a function at the East West Centre here Tuesday.
> 
> Speaking of a transformation that the India-US bilateral relationship had witnessed in recent years, Shankar highlighted the complementarities and convergences in the relationship.
> 
> The US being the largest economy in the world was naturally a key economic partner for India, she said pointing out the growing two-way investment between both countries.
> 
> FICCI President Harsh Pati Singhania and Secretary General Dr. Amit Mitra also spoke about the developing economic ties between India and the US and the numerous opportunities for further cooperation.
> 
> The study shows that IT&ITeS (information technology and information technology enabled service), consumer products, pharmaceutical and manufacturing are the key sectors where companies are active in outbound acquisitions.
> 
> However, the IT&ITeS sector is the sector where a majority of the deals took place. The IT&ITeS sector, in fact, accounted for 50 percent of the total number of deals in 2007-08 and 40 percent of the total number of deals in 2008-09.
> 
> The report attributed the rise in Indian outbound investments to the US to strong economic growth, and easy availability of debt finance for companies.
> 
> Several Indian multinationals are still looking at acquiring US companies, despite the economic downturn which has raised the cost of overseas acquisitions.
> 
> (Arun Kumar can be contacted at arun.kumar@ians.in)


----------



## SinoIndusFriendship

aimarraul said:


> SinoIndusFriendship,no matter how friendly you are,indian here won't buy it,they like craping china to make themselves fell better,it's too hard for them leaving us alone



Not entirely true. They are being defensive because the truth is painful to bear. Overseas Indians who are not nationalistic get along well with the rest of the world.


----------



## aimarraul

Gandhi and Tagore are very famous in china,i love Tagore's poem,it's so romantic


----------



## ironman

*India looks at $US 92 billion road investment​*
MUMBAI: The Indian government is planning an ambitious increase in road construction, the Financial Times (FT) reports.

The countrys new road transport and highways minister Kamal Nath told the FT that Indian roads are in a mess.

At the moment, weve been struggling with [building] 2km a day  Ive set a target for 20km a day  we are going to work towards that.

The government is inviting bids for more than 200 national highway projects, totalling 13,000 km of road. It plans to invite foreign investors to participate in a roads finance corporation which may list on the stock exchange.

Bureaucracy and land disputes have both slowed Indias road development, but now that the Congress party-led coalition has a large majority in the Indian parliament, progress may be quicker.

A report from PricewaterhouseCoopers says India is looking to invest $US 92 billion in years to 2012.


----------



## indiatech

*BEML Ltd. establishes Assembly Unit in Rio De Janeiro, Brazil *

Bangalore : BEML Ltd., a Mini-Ratna Category-I PSU under the Ministry of Defence, has established its Assembly Unit "BEML BRASIL INDUSTRIAL LTDA" at Rio De Janeiro, Brazil on 15th April 2009. The Company will assemble its products relating to Mining & Construction, Rail & Metro and Defence segments at this Unit and supply it to its prospective customers in and around Brazil. With the establishment of the Assembly Unit at Brazil, the Company would be promoting its sales to a greater extent with efficient after-sales-service support in all the provinces of Brazil and other Latin American Countries. 
BEML BRASIL INDUSTRIAL LTDA has been inaugurated by Shri Pradeep Kumar, Secretary (Defence Production), Govt. of India in the presence of His Excellency Shri BS Prakash, Ambassador of India to Brazil and Shri V RS Natarajan, Chairman and Managing Director, BEML LIMITED.

BEML plans to achieve a business turn-over of atleast US$ 10 Million in 3 years and from its Assembly establishment in Brazil.

With the establishment of this full-fledged assembly unit at Brazil, BEML will target other Latin American countries like Suriname, Argentina, Chile, Peru, Bolivia, countries in the Caribbean belt and other accessible countries to develop its core businesses - in Mining & Construction, Rail & Metro and Defence Equipment areas as also in the Contract Mining since the Latin American countries form as the largest mining bowl of the world. 

BEML LIMITED has export base in over 55 countries and the Company has achieved export business to the extent of Rs.300 Crores in 2008-09 and planning to perform almost double the volume during 2009-10. Apart from the Brazil Unit, the Company has its own Sourcing Office at China and International Warehouse-cum-Sourcing Office at Malaysia


----------



## indiatech

*BEML set to enter Tunnel Boring Machines Business *

Bangalore : BEML LIMITED, a Mini-Ratna Public Sector Company under the Ministry of Defence, has signed a Memorandum of Agreement with NFM Technologies, France for the manufacture of Tunnel Boring Machines (TBMs) in India. BEML will take up the project at its Kolar Gold Fields (KGF) Plant. With this, BEML will be the very first Company in India for the manufacturing of Tunnel Boring Machines. 

NFM Technologies is the second largest manufacturer of Tunnel Boring Machines in the World. 

Both BEML and NFM will explore and exploit the opportunities for supplying TBMs to various projects in India and ASEAN countries.

Mr M Poongavanam, Director Mining & Construction - BEML Ltd and Mr Anand Menon, Southeast Asia Manager - NFM TECHNOLOGIES France exchanged copies of the MoA.

According to official sources, initially a 30 per cent localization is expected with BEML manufacturing major components at its KGF plant, while power packs, drive systems and other critical components will be supplied by NFM Technologies, France.

The on-going Bangalore Metro and the upcoming Metro projects of Chennai, Kolkata, Mumbai, etc., would provide a promising market for the TBMs manufactured by BEML. The TBMs will also be used in making canals for Irrigation projects and hydroelectric projects. 

The experience of NFM as Tunnel Boring Machine designer and supplier and the capabilities of BEML as large machinery manufacturer will go hand-in-hand for the success of the new venture of BEML.


----------



## Jako

aimarraul said:


> Gandhi and Tagore are very famous in china,i love Tagore's poem,it's so romantic



true buddy,also you most probably read the english version of his poems.........the original bengali version is far more majestic and beautifull.......regards


----------



## BSF

> Both of you guys make good arguments. I believe what Omar means is that Indians are very critical about themselves when talking to each other, but not with outsiders. My experience in India was shocking! When I was in India *I read on newspaper and watched on TV all sorts of "crazy" India stuff.... stuff that would NEVER be revealed outside India.* There's a stark difference in the image GOI portrays to world and to themselves. So in that way both you guys are correct.


Don't get me wrong ..but when you say never revealed outside india ..what do you mean by that...A example of an incident which you came across when you were in India which was not revealed outside India.

I am asking because the govt does not really censor the media.I am just curious.I just wanted a third man's perspective


> Not entirely true. They are being defensive because the truth is painful to bear. Overseas Indians who are not nationalistic get along well with the rest of the world


How about overseas nationalistic Pakistani's...Do they get on well with the rest of the world.?


----------



## NSG_BlackCats

*Homi Jehangir Baba​*



Homi Jehangir Bhabha popularly known as Homi Baba is the acknowledged founder and prime architect of the Indian Atomic Energy programme.

1944 was still one year before the world came to know of the &#8216;awesome&#8217; potential of nuclear energy. The attainment of political independence and freedom from colonial rule was still some three years away. Except for one large integrated steel plant (the Tata Iron and Steel Company at Jamshedpur), and a few hydroelectric power stations (in the old Presidencies of Bombay and Madras), the demonstrated industrial or technological capability in the country was very little. In such a setting, where from did Bhabha derive his inspiration and confidence for launching a large programme in an advanced field of science and technology? To some extent the answers can be found in Bhabha&#8217;s early up-bringing in the cosmopolitan city of Bombay, and his later exposure to Western science, in the laboratories at Cambridge, in the United Kingdom, during the years 1927-1939, when epoch-making discoveries were being made, unravelling the sub-structure of the atomic nucleus, in course of time leading to the discovery of the fission of the uranium nucleus. 

After passing his Senior Cambridge Leaving Examination (at the Cathedral High School in Bombay), Bhabha proceeded to England, in 1927, to join the Caius College in Cambridge to study engineering, but his heart was really in physics. And so, immediately after passing the Mechanical Sciences Tripos in 1930, he switched over to research in theoretical physics. During the period 1930-1939, Bhabha carried out outstanding original research relating to cosmic radiation, coming up with observations on the production of electron pairs in the interaction of cosmic radiation with matter, and also identifying muons - heavier than electron particles - as present in the penetrating component of cosmic rays. All this earned for him his election to the prestigious Fellowship of the Royal Society in 1940, at the young age of 31. During this period, Bhabha not only developed strong friendship with the scientists working in Rutherford&#8217;s Laboratory, including John Cockroft, Paul Dirac and W.B.Lewis, but also spent time with other leading physicists like Niels Bohr (in Copenhagen), Wolfgang Pauli (in Zurich), and Enrico Fermi (in Rome) - friendship that abided in the later years, when he started organising the programme in India. 

Bhabha returned to India in 1939, and had to stay back on account of the out-break of the second world war. He elected to work at the Indian Institute of Science, Bangalore, where C.V.Raman, India&#8217;s first Nobel Laureate in Science, was at the time Head of the Department of Physics. Initially appointed as a Reader, Bhabha was soon designated as Professor of Cosmic Ray Research. Apart from taking up experimental work in cosmic rays, Bhabha also pursued his natural interests in mathematics. And it was from Bangalore that Bhabha wrote that letter of 1944. 

Bhabha&#8217;s leadership of the atomic energy programme spanned 22 years, from 1944 till 1966. The Tata Institute of Fundamental Research was formally inaugurated in December 1945 in &#8216;Kenilworth&#8217; building, which was Bhabha&#8217;s ancestral home. During the period 1945 to 1954, the work of TIFR proceeded in temporary buildings in Bombay and covered the fields of nuclear physics and electronic instrumentation, in addition to cosmic ray experiments. Work on the permanent buildings for the Institute was commenced in 1954, with Pandit Jawaharlal Nehru laying the foundation stone, and was completed in 1962. In addition to his zeal for advanced science, Bhabha paid great attention to all aspects of aesthetic design, in the implementation of the programme in the different parts of the country. In particular, the TIFR is a magnificent edifice - surrounded by beautiful lawns and gardens - that stands out as a thing of great beauty, at Land&#8217;s End, in Bombay, facing the Arabian Sea.


----------



## insas91

SinoIndusFriendship said:


> *Please don't get me wrong.  I truly don't give a hoots about GDP, what I'm more interested in is poverty relief AND standard of life (enjoyment). Money can NOT buy you everything.*  Look at China's development at the cost of pollution. What I missed in China was blue skies and clean air. We Chinese know we sacrificed a LOT for our development.



Oh right. Poverty is a state of mind isn't it? A high growth rate, an enormous GDP is a pre-requisite for removing poverty. But its not the only thing. Yes China sacrificed a lot while trying to achieve a remarkable growth.

But lessons are there to be learnt from this by India as well. And it has. One of biggest example is introduction of CNG in order to replace use of diesel, petrol in public transport that amounted to 83% of Delhi's pollution. The implementation has been enourmously succesful and has been awarded international prizes. IT was succesful in bringing pollution down by nearly 90%. That's fantastic.


----------



## Makardhwaj

*INDIRA GANDHI​*






*The Iron Lady*​


----------



## Omar1984

You forgot to mention these Proud Indians:





Pranab Mukherjee




Bharat Varma




Atal Bihari Vajpayee







Narendra Modi




Mayaben Kodnani

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## indiatech

Omar1984 said:


> You forgot to mention these Proud Indians:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pranab Mukherjee
> 
> *holds Masters degrees in History and Political Science, and an honorary D. Litt. A corruption free leader.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bharat Varma
> Views expressed by him are not the official view of the Indian Government*
> 
> 
> 
> Atal Bihari Vajpayee
> *Masters degree in political science . A poet, eminent journalist, and has published a book of poetry. He is a bachelor.Visionary and the man who implemented projects to improve indias infrastructures starting with the roadways, indias Thorium research . Amidst sanctions , we have seen best foreign relations with many countries, including Arab world, Iran, China, Pakistan etc. Specially during his tenure relations with middle east was at its best after independence.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Narendra Modi
> 
> *masters graduate degree in Political Science from Gujarat University. He is known for being a poet and has published few book of poetry. He is a bachelor.
> Vibrant Gujarat Global Investor Summit
> VGGIS 2003 - Signed 76 MOUs worth US $14 billion
> VGGIS 2005 - Signed MOUs for setting up projects worth INR 870 Billion
> VGGIS 2007 - Signed 343 MOUs worth Rs 461835 crores. This includes Rs 14811 crore investments promised in 21 MoUs signed at an IT Summit. On the top of the investment brackets were 28 MoUs for Special Economic Zones with an investment tally of Rs 170,889 crores.
> VGGIS 2009 - Signed 8668 MOUs having total investment of Rs.12,24,482 crores.
> In VGGIS 2009 most prominent India Inc leader like Ratan Tata, Mukesh Ambani, Anil Ambani, Sunil Mittal etc projected Narendra Modi for India's Prime Minister Post. Tata group chief Ratan Tata, the chief guest on the occasion, echoed the general sentiment there when he said, It is stupid if you are not in Gujarat*
> 
> 
> Mayaben Kodnani



got anymore?


----------



## notting hill

Hasnain2009 said:


> If we consider 10% growth from INDIA and 8% from CHINA that means, india will near $100bn in its GDP, and CHINA will add nearly $300bn,
> 
> Bro gap will still grow!



it is true but also factor in the time difference between when china opened its market and when india did the same and assuming the growth rate of 10 percent and 8 percent would remain in the future the compoundig factor should kick in ,which means that the gap should narrow down.


----------



## Coolyo

Well this website has been hijacked by Indians...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## notting hill

insas91 said:


> Oh right. Poverty is a state of mind isn't it? A high growth rate, an enormous GDP is a pre-requisite for removing poverty. But its not the only thing. Yes China sacrificed a lot while trying to achieve a remarkable growth.
> 
> But lessons are there to be learnt from this by India as well. And it has. One of biggest example is introduction of CNG in order to replace use of diesel, petrol in public transport that amounted to 83% of Delhi's pollution. The implementation has been enourmously succesful and has been awarded international prizes. IT was succesful in bringing pollution down by nearly 90%. That's fantastic.



hey sino ..i am of an indian origin but not an indian natioanl..we say and call poor whomsoever we think is below a certain strata .. i am in india nowadays on an official cum pleasure trip .i am a regular visitor to this country.. this notion that people earn $2 a day here so they are poor .. i differ . you can have 3 mac burgers here fr that much ..so yea the cost of living might be low here but here its not all what it seems..i have travelled to suburbs of NY and DELHI . i can tell you jersey is much worse . i have a pakistani origin firnd with me here on a project and he agrees.. people here dont like it if you call them poor ... the reasons they say is that their children are studyin and earning to live a simple life .. so you know what you need and how much is enough goes a long way in defining poverty


----------



## notting hill

Coolyo said:


> Well this website has been hijacked by Indians...



man o man .. so they asking for a similar kinda ransom like those barbarians on indian airliner ... ??


----------



## notting hill

an interesting data on country classification.
source: world bank 

*DO OPEN THE URL TAILED AT THE BOTTOM OF THE POST*

Definitions of groups

These tables classify all World Bank member countries (185), and all other economies with populations of more than 30,000 (209 total)...view all groups

Geographic region: Classifications and data reported for geographic regions are for low-income and middle-income economies only. Low-income and middle-income economies are sometimes referred to as developing economies. The use of the term is convenient; it is not intended to imply that all economies in the group are experiencing similar development or that other economies have reached a preferred or final stage of development. Classification by income does not necessarily reflect development status.

Income group: Economies are divided according to 2007 GNI per capita, calculated using the World Bank Atlas method. The groups are: low income, $935 or less; lower middle income, $936 - $3,705; upper middle income, $3,706 - $11,455; and high income, $11,456 or more.

http://web.worldbank.org/WBSITE/EXT...133150~piPK:64133175~theSitePK:239419,00.html

after having a look at the classification would suggest that china might rank higher in the per capita band(low middle income) and india would be somewhere in the middle of that band.. but the important thing is that both are extremely important countries and developing at a pace never seen before . once the effects trickle down to the masses .. well then the world would be a much stable place economically 'coz the demand would be huuugeeeee .. the advantages are complementary for both these economies and the world at large.


----------



## dbc

Coolyo said:


> Well this website has been hijacked by Indians...



This website is hijacked by idiots


----------



## NSG_BlackCats

*Narayana Murthy ​*
​
*Born:* August 20, 1946
*Achievement:* One of the founders of Infosys Technologies Limited; Chosen as the World Entrepreneur of the Year - 2003 by Ernst and Young 

Narayana Murthy is the Non-Executive Chairman and Chief Mentor of Infosys Technologies Limited. He is a living legend and an epitome of the fact that honesty, transparency, and moral integrity are not at variance with business acumen. He set new standards in corporate governance and morality when he stepped down as the Executive Chairman of Infosys at the age of 60. 

Born on August 20, 1946, N.R. Narayana Murthy is a B.E. Electrical from University of Mysore (1967) and M.Tech from IIT Kanpur (1969). Narayan Murthy began his career with Patni Computer Systems in Pune. In 1981, Narayana Murthy founded Infosys with six other software professionals. In 1987, Infosys opened its first international office in U.S.A.

With the liberalization of Indian economy in 1990s, Infosys grew rapidly. In 1993, the company came up with its IPO. In 1995, Infosys set up development centers across cities in India and in 1996, it set up its first office in Europe in Milton Keynes, UK. In 1999, Infosys became the first Indian company to be listed on NASDAQ. Today (in 2006), Infosys has a turnover of more than $ 2billion and has employee strength of over 1,20,000. In 2002, Infosys was ranked No. 1 in the "Best Employers in India 2002" survey conducted by Hewitt and in the Business World's survey of "India's Most Respected Company." Conducted in the same year.

Along with the growth of Infosys, Narayana Moorthy too has grown in stature. He has received many honors and awards. In June 2000, Asiaweek magazine featured him in a list of Asia's 50 Most Powerful People. In 2001, Narayana Murthy was named by TIME/CNN as one of the 25 most influential global executives. He was the first recipient of the Indo-French Forum Medal (2003) and was voted the World Entrepreneur of the Year - 2003 by Ernst and Young. The Economist ranked Narayana Murthy eighth on the list of the 15 most admired global leaders (2005) and Narayan Murthy also topped the Economic Times Corporate Dossier list of India's most powerful CEOs for two consecutive years - 2004 and 2005.


----------



## NSG_BlackCats

*Azim Hasam Premji ​*




Azim Hasham Premji, Chairman, Wipro Corporation is an alumnus of Stanford University, USA. He joined Wipro in 1966 at the age of 21. Under his leadership, a Rs. 70 million company in hydrogenated cooking fats has grown to a $500 million diversified Corporation in Services, Technology Products and Consumer Products with leadership positions in the businesses it is in.

One of the world's richest men, Mr. Azim Premji's strength lies in bringing together and building teams of high potential-high performing people. His vision and pragmatism have helped Wipro Corporation become the #2 most competitive and successful company in India as rated by Business Today, a leading business magazine in India. Wipro in terms of market capitalization is among the top 10 Corporations in India.
Over the years, Premji diversified into sectors like computer hardware and lighting, disregarding marketing laws that extolled the virtues of core competence and frowned on brand extensions into unrelated segments. Despite all the success, the media-shy Premji maintained a low profile, letting his work do all the talking. Until early last year the media broke the story that Azim Premji had become the second-richest man in the world. In spite of his billions, however, he still travels economy class and stays in budget hotels.

*Humanitarian Space*
In the year 2001, Premji established Azim Premji Foundation, a not-for-profit organization with a vision of influencing the lives of millions of children in India by facilitating the universalisation of elementary education. This means every child is in school and learning. The financial resources to this foundation have been personally contributed by Premji. The current programs of the Azim Premji Foundation cover over 5000 rural schools.

*Mantra*
Ordinary people are capable of extraordinary things, Have the courage to think big.


----------



## notting hill

Death.By.Chocolate said:


> This website is hijacked by idiots



and you look like a clown stranded in the middle of a road with a begging placard and the top portion blown off .. no wonder you passed that unwarranted statement on this forum..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## insas91

aimarraul said:


> *still the fastest you don't believe our GDP ,fine.than visit china*.or i can show you some wuhan photo, if you don't believe my photo ,you can use google earth....... you won't say chinese government owned the g.e ,right?and the city like wuhan is everywhere in china ,you can compare to your major economic city



Just read what the articles says. China will lose its first position if WB predictions are true.

GDP= GDP = consumption + gross investment + government spending + (exports &#8722; imports)

Where does a picture of Wuhan come in this equation? The point being GDP is not calculated by what a country looks like. 

There are reasons for why India still lags behind in infrastructure. Because adequate attention was not given to infrastructure development. The reason was partly lack of political will and a more important reason, the major aim has been to get rid of poverty. 

But all this has now changed. Delhi has begun taking up infrastructure seriously. Pockets of New Delhi have begun to look like world class city areas. Enormous attention is now being given to infrastructure by this new government. Things are about to change. And change fast.


----------



## Communist

'India is hurting its citizens by blocking Chinese goods' - China - World - The Times of India

*'India is hurting its citizens by blocking Chinese goods'*

BEIJING: The Indian government is hurting interests of its citizens by blocking the flow of Chinese goods, the foreign ministry in Beijing said on Thursday.

Chinese foreign ministry spokesman Qin Gang told a questioner at a press conference that he was aware of specific ban on Chinese products in India. But China is opposed to trade protectionism all over the world, he said.

"Chinese products are both inexpensive and of high quality. It benefits the people of India. If India shuts the doors to Chinese goods, it will only undermine the interest of Indians," he said adding "China opposes trade protectionism."

India first banned China made toys and has now stopped imports of certain kinds of mobile telephones from China.


----------



## soldRoMeo1

Communist said:


> \\\"Chinese products are both inexpensive and of high quality. It benefits the people of India. If India shuts the doors to Chinese goods, it will only undermine the interest of Indians,\\\" he said adding \\\"China opposes trade protectionism.\\\"
> 
> .



Poor SOB just lost all credibility with that statement. 

@Communist--Do you want your kids to be playing around with leaded Chinese toys...or consuming tainted milk...if you can answer yes to that then please post such ridiculous statements. 

We are not the only ones... Europeans and Americans did that too. Nobody wants **** even at dirt low prices...


----------



## PeacefulIndian

> "China opposes trade protectionism."



Why wouldn't they? They have millions of underpaid labors at their disposal, who can make their products enormously cheap. An advantage that only China has because everyone else cares about human rights. One day, they can sell their goods free of cost as well looking at the way they are going.


----------



## SinoIndusFriendship

Why do Hindus have an obsession with anyone who does good for themselves???

I see no other group that has the same degree of inferiority complex as Hindus. Doesn't make sense. Why don't they get along with everyone else? I try my best but still they treat 'outsiders' like this. CHINA DID NOTHING TO YOU GUYS TO MAKE YOU UPSET, THE 1962 WAS INITIATED BY "AHKAND BHARAT" IN THE 1950s!

Bharat complains about USA protectionism to its "highly-skilled" workforce (which we all know is a farce), yet they do this. Honestly, Indians lose out much more. But whatever, the rest of the world can only accomondate so much whinning.

If you ever get out in the world, you will know that INDIA is LAST --- that's right VERY LAST PLACE in the world. Pakistan, Arabs, Africans, Latin Americans, SE Asians are all AHEAD of India by a long shot. I know Indians make fun of Arabs/Muslims and Africans and look down on them, but they are actually more advanced than India. I really didn't want to leak this out, hoping that Hindu Nationalists "toned down"/calm down. What do you think is the main reason? Yes the British colonized and stole your lost century, BUT THEY DID THE SAME TO AFRICA, ARABS, AND US "Ch1nkies". We don't start fights with you guys, buy why must you be so confrontational with all your neighbors? If you want "revenge" the British are who you should seek, not us! Even to those who commit grievances towards us, we still forgive them. Even though we had a respectable history, we are humble because we realized we fell behind and so we now work hard and study hard. That is why we are able to pull ourselves up! We learn from everyone, including Hindus. 

And lastly, all of the negative stereotypes about Chinese people are mostly false! I try not to get bothered because I know your media bombards you constantly with those propaganda (yet you insinuate we have bad media, which is laughable). I know because I grew up in America, lived in India, follow Bharat Media, follow Chinese Media. Even the mere ridiculous gossip, if it is bad-mouthing China, it is picked up and spread like the gospel truth!

Time to grow up! China needs a stable friendly India. And India needs a stable friendly China. Both lose if we engage in this childish bickering. It should be obvious to anyone with intelligence who would enjoy to seeing the "3rd World Savages" (their terminology not mine) stay at the bottom.


----------



## SinoIndusFriendship

PeacefulIndian said:


> Why wouldn't they? They have millions of underpaid labors at their disposal, who can make their products enormously cheap. An advantage that only China has because everyone else cares about human rights. One day, they can sell their goods free of cost as well looking at the way they are going.



Not this human rights issue, do you know INDIA commits so much more human rights violations (e.g. terrorism, foreign terrorism in SL,PK,CN,NP...). Dalits are treated like cr@p, minorities (muslims, christians) are routinely killed and raped, foreigners are raped/killed. Your police officers are corrupt as hell, involved in mafias (or "Dons" as you call them). Your officials regularly buy votes. You cheat foreigners. 

Don't act all ignorant about these issues. THOUSANDS OF TOURISTS can testify to what I mentioned. Malays and Philippinos are tired of your crimes in their country. 

This is not to blame everyone, just to show you that the rest of the world has eyes. Take for example your MASSIVE FRAUD in IT/BPO. Fake degrees. Fake experience. Fake government papers. UK is filing a massive lawsuit. US IT workers though not all are top-notch, FAR SURPASS Indian developers. How many products have you developed that anyone uses? Your media lies to you about 30% Indian-origin in NASA. No such a thing! Look at the photos, documents, etc most are WHITE, then the next largest minority is CHINESE. You may find some Indians but they are mostly "sanitation engineers". 

The truth hurts. You make think you are fooling the world with your fanciful lies, but you aren't. People everywhere are pissed off. Yes, we give you guys slack because you have to "feed your starving family". But when you pissed off the Europeans, Americans, Africans, Muslims, Asians and now us, you need to self-reflect. 

The world is undergoing massive 'realignment'. The future is towards a MULTI-POLAR WORLD, whether the Europeans/Americans like it or not. It is inevitable because of equal "potentiality" of all races/ethnicities. That means we better get used to sharing the table with the Africans, Arabs and Asians. 

It is to India's benefit more than anyone else if they learn to live in harmony.


----------



## Communist

SinoIndusFriendship said:


> Not this human rights issue, do you know INDIA commits so much more human rights violations (e.g. terrorism, foreign terrorism in SL,PK,CN,NP...). Dalits are treated like cr@p, minorities (muslims, christians) are routinely killed and raped, foreigners are raped/killed. Your police officers are corrupt as hell, involved in mafias (or "Dons" as you call them). Your officials regularly buy votes. You cheat foreigners.
> 
> Don't act all ignorant about these issues. THOUSANDS OF TOURISTS can testify to what I mentioned. Malays and Philippinos are tired of your crimes in their country.
> 
> This is not to blame everyone, just to show you that the rest of the world has eyes. Take for example your MASSIVE FRAUD in IT/BPO. Fake degrees. Fake experience. Fake government papers. UK is filing a massive lawsuit. US IT workers though not all are top-notch, FAR SURPASS Indian developers. How many products have you developed that anyone uses? Your media lies to you about 30% Indian-origin in NASA. No such a thing! Look at the photos, documents, etc most are WHITE, then the next largest minority is CHINESE. You may find some Indians but they are mostly "sanitation engineers".
> 
> The truth hurts. You make think you are fooling the world with your fanciful lies, but you aren't. People everywhere are pissed off. Yes, we give you guys slack because you have to "feed your starving family". But when you pissed off the Europeans, Americans, Africans, Muslims, Asians and now us, you need to self-reflect.
> 
> The world is undergoing massive 'realignment'. The future is towards a MULTI-POLAR WORLD, whether the Europeans/Americans like it or not. It is inevitable because of equal "potentiality" of all races/ethnicities. That means we better get used to sharing the table with the Africans, Arabs and Asians.
> 
> It is to India's benefit more than anyone else if they learn to live in harmony.



@*SinoIndus Friendship,* 

Come on man, get out of your Utopian dream. Indians are not going to listen to your logical analysis. If you show such kindness or modesty, they will negatively take it as weakness. No matter how much you try, you are not going to achieve any friendship goal with the Indians. Thats the fact. The sooner you realize this, the better for you as you will not be so tired. 

OK. Continue. I guess, after a few days, you will get tired and give up this Utopian dream.


----------



## Communist

@ *Sino-Indus*, 

Brother, another way of getting rid of the Utopian dream is that you can visit their forum. If you are interested then I can send you a link as Personal message. Just visit their forum and see how they treat Chinese people there.


----------



## SinoIndusFriendship

Communist said:


> @*SinoIndus Friendship,*
> 
> Come on man, get out of your Utopian dream. Indians are not going to listen to your logical analysis. If you show such kindness or modesty, they will negatively take it as weakness. No matter how much you try, you are not going to achieve any friendship goal with the Indians. Thats the fact. The sooner you realize this, the better for you as you will not be so tired.
> 
> OK. Continue. I guess, after a few days, you will get tired and give up this Utopian dream.



I'm already tired of all their insecurity. Makes absolutely no sense why they would cause us trouble just because Uncle Sam is sqeezing their balls. Why divert the suffering onto us? If they worked with us then we both can go to WTO and file a joint complaint (which has a stronger chance of success). Instead they are too narrow-minded to see that. Before the Brutish came there was no such thing as an "India". The closest they ever got was the Mughal Empire that was a LOOSELY knit of many kingdoms, but even that only covered a small area of modern day India-Pak. Back in Prince Sidhartha's time King Asok only had a few fiefdoms in southern Nepal. 

The British Raj instilled their dangerous colonial mindset.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Communist

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Yes. But the British Raj only instilled a colonial mindset. But they already had an imperial mindset. Just could not materialize it at that moment due to their technological backwardness. Now they are trying to materialize their imperial agenda.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SinoIndusFriendship

Communist said:


> @ *Sino-Indus*,
> 
> Brother, another way of getting rid of the Utopian dream is that you can visit their forum. If you are interested then I can send you a link as Personal message. Just visit their forum and see how they treat Chinese people there.



Trust me, I already know how they treat foreigners. It's not nice at all. I lived among them in India and other cities where Indians have large presence.

I'll say this clearly again. It is more to Bharat's benefit than anyone else's if they live in harmony. It is India that is lacking in (1) technology, (2) natural resources, (3) advance skills, and (4) land. Europe lacks in (2) and (4). Africa lacks in (1) and (3). Poor Asian nations lacks in (3) and (4). Arabs lack in (1), (3) and (4). China lacks in (2) and (4). Even those with advanced technology only have limited speciality. 

Truth is we all need each other.


----------



## notting hill

SinoIndusFriendship said:


> Why do Hindus have an obsession with anyone who does good for themselves???
> 
> I see no other group that has the same degree of inferiority complex as Hindus.
> 
> Doesn't make sense. Why don't they get along with everyone else? I try my best but still they treat 'outsiders' like this. CHINA DID NOTHING TO YOU GUYS TO MAKE YOU UPSET, THE 1962 WAS INITIATED BY "AHKAND BHARAT" IN THE 1950s!
> 
> Bharat complains about USA protectionism to its "highly-skilled" workforce (which we all know is a farce), yet they do this. Honestly, Indians lose out much more. But whatever, the rest of the world can only accomondate so much whinning.
> 
> If you ever get out in the world, you will know that INDIA is LAST --- that's right VERY LAST PLACE in the world. Pakistan, Arabs, Africans, Latin Americans, SE Asians are all AHEAD of India by a long shot. I know Indians make fun of Arabs/Muslims and Africans and look down on them, but they are actually more advanced than India. I really didn't want to leak this out, hoping that Hindu Nationalists "toned down"/calm down. What do you think is the main reason? Yes the British colonized and stole your lost century, BUT THEY DID THE SAME TO AFRICA, ARABS, AND US "Ch1nkies". We don't start fights with you guys, buy why must you be so confrontational with all your neighbors? If you want "revenge" the British are who you should seek, not us! Even to those who commit grievances towards us, we still forgive them. Even though we had a respectable history, we are humble because we realized we fell behind and so we now work hard and study hard. That is why we are able to pull ourselves up! We learn from everyone, including Hindus.
> 
> And lastly, all of the negative stereotypes about Chinese people are mostly false! I try not to get bothered because I know your media bombards you constantly with those propaganda (yet you insinuate we have bad media, which is laughable). I know because I grew up in America, lived in India, follow Bharat Media, follow Chinese Media. Even the mere ridiculous gossip, if it is bad-mouthing China, it is picked up and spread like the gospel truth!
> 
> Time to grow up! China needs a stable friendly India. And India needs a stable friendly China. Both lose if we engage in this childish bickering. It should be obvious to anyone with intelligence who would enjoy to seeing the "3rd World Savages" (their terminology not mine) stay at the bottom.



i really dunno wt to make of that blabbering sino... well this forum is a democratic one and has given right to post some sensible and knowledgeable stuff.. if only you had given a look at the link i posted earlier.. might have given you a knowledge of where india stands vis-a-vis the nations and continents you mentioned here ..is it the fear you guys have about competition ..?? finally someone is standing up to china in its own backyard and yeaa it has powerful allies unlike some rogue ones like north korea... and yea do i need to remind you about recently declassified facts about what china said to US.. " you keep pacific .. we take indian ocean " .. wt do you call such mindset.


----------



## Communist

SinoIndusFriendship said:


> Trust me, I already know how they treat foreigners. It's not nice at all. I lived among them in India and other cities where Indians have large presence.
> 
> I'll say this clearly again. It is more to Bharat's benefit than anyone else's if they live in harmony. It is India that is lacking in (1) technology, (2) natural resources, (3) advance skills, and (4) land. Europe lacks in (2) and (4). Africa lacks in (1) and (3). Poor Asian nations lacks in (3) and (4). Arabs lack in (1), (3) and (4). China lacks in (2) and (4). Even those with advanced technology only have limited speciality.
> 
> Truth is we all need each other.




Do not get me wrong brother. My point was not how they treat foreigners. My point was how they treat Chinese people. 

When a American visits India, Indians treat that American with respect and fear. But when a Chinese visits, Indians laugh at him calling him chinky because he has small eyes. Indians even maltreat their own North Eastern people calling them chinky and other derogatory names. 

Here is the link: How they practice racism. 

I'm a victim of racism in India: Mizoram CM - India - The Times of India


----------



## TopCat

World Bank says so??? Who that guy from world bank? Some Indian ofcourse.. Let India come out of deflation frist and we will see in 2010. I dont count world bank for any data or prediction whatsoever.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SinoIndusFriendship

Communist said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> Yes. But the British Raj only instilled a colonial mindset. But they already had an imperial mindset. Just could not materialize it at that moment due to their technological backwardness. Now they are trying to materialize their imperial agenda.



This mainly applies to the upper-caste Brahmins. The Dalits would over turn the Hindu system if they could. Do you think they like being treated like sh1t? They have to clean human feces with their bare hands. I witnessed this myself, I was going to take photos/videos but for their dignity I chose not to. Thus there is internal turmoil (which they blame on PK, and us). But this is their internal affairs. And just like we normally should intervene in a quarrel between strangers, we can only worry about our own problems.

GOI thinks that by playing these nasty games they can win "hearts and minds". They are only fooling themselves. Korean and Japanese investment in the country is so precious for them. They claim they are so advanced but they need to rely on US, Europe, Japan, China and Korea for these most basic stuff. Their Tata Auto is incapable of producing large trucks, so they purchased Daewoo. The Tata Nano is vastly inefficient. A similar Hondo engine produces about twice the fuel efficiency.

I know A LOT about Indians and their industries. Not just me but many others as well. Just because we chose to not revel what I know don't assume we are ignorant of your claims of grandeur. The ISRO moon launch had to be delayed a year because the Europeans refused to transfer the satellite (which India claims to be all indigenous).

For all your bad-mouthing that China is a "back-stabber" and they "can't be trusted", it is the Europeans who played you for a fool. They tricked you into over-paying for Jaguar Land Rover (JLR), knowing full well the world market was over satuated and the market was heading sour. Same thing with Arcelor-Mittel. Mr. Mittel overpaid. Same thing with Axon consulting, the Brits cheated you guys. You only looked at the projected earnings, when they KNEW the market was going sour. The 50/50 bill that is being pushed is not meant to protect American jobs, as much as it is to keep Infy/Wipro/TCS/HCL... out.

It is not China that is back-stabbing India, but India backstabbing China with all these unfriendly overtures. You think Taiwan and Vietnam doesn't like China just as Sri Lanka, Bangladesh, and Pakistan distrusts Bharat?! You don't have a clue. I'm VERY familiar with the popular sentiment in Viet Nam, Taiwan and HK and it's nothing hostile.

Get a clue already. It is the future of your children you are gambling with.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

Every time I hear about Bhramin and Dalit. What about people in between? Were the Bhramin that powerfull? How many times they ruled India? What were the role of Bhramin other than having free meal and preaching? 
India is not all about Bhramin and Dalit, its the peasant and now the current middle class who drove the economy and will..


----------



## SinoIndusFriendship

notting hill said:


> i really dunno wt to make of that blabbering sino... well this forum is a democratic one and has given right to post some sensible and knowledgeable stuff.. if only you had given a look at the link i posted earlier.. might have given you a knowledge of where india stands vis-a-vis the nations and continents you mentioned here ..is it the fear you guys have about competition ..?? finally someone is standing up to china in its own backyard and yeaa it has powerful allies unlike some rogue ones like north korea... and yea do i need to remind you about recently declassified facts about what china said to US.. " you keep pacific .. we take indian ocean " .. wt do you call such mindset.



That is taken out of context. It was refering to constant US spying in Chinese waters (even within SEZ) and the call was to warn the US. China is securing the SAFETY of trade routes, NOT EXCLUDING others. That a big difference to what the US is doing. Do you see Chinese spy ships off US coast? No. That was what the "declassified" facts refer to. If India secures the SAME TRADE ROUTES, no problem. That is not a problem. In fact everyone should have that right to safe passage.

India claims the "Indian Ocean" as theirs. Don't forget they even claim Myanmar, Tibet, Xinjian, Afghanistan, parts of Thailand and Malaysia, SL, Bhutan, Nepal, BD, Maldives, Pakistan and even Boluchistan part of Iran. What do you can this mindset?

SE Asians DO NOT consider themselves remotely "Indian" and for India to fantasize about annexing them is laughable.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vandemataram

Communist said:


> 'India is hurting its citizens by blocking Chinese goods' - China - World - The Times of India
> 
> *'India is hurting its citizens by blocking Chinese goods'*
> 
> BEIJING: The Indian government is hurting interests of its citizens by blocking the flow of Chinese goods, the foreign ministry in Beijing said on Thursday.
> 
> Chinese foreign ministry spokesman Qin Gang told a questioner at a press conference that he was aware of specific ban on Chinese products in India. But China is opposed to trade protectionism all over the world, he said.
> 
> "Chinese products are both inexpensive and of high quality. It benefits the people of India. If India shuts the doors to Chinese goods, it will only undermine the interest of Indians," he said adding "China opposes trade protectionism."
> 
> India first banned China made toys and has now stopped imports of certain kinds of mobile telephones from China.



Chinese goods are of high quality? Cheers to the Chinese...good luck


----------



## vandemataram

SinoIndusFriendship said:


> That is taken out of context. It was refering to constant US spying in Chinese waters (even within SEZ) and the call was to warn the US. China is securing the SAFETY of trade routes, NOT EXCLUDING others. That a big difference to what the US is doing. Do you see Chinese spy ships off US coast? No. That was what the "declassified" facts refer to. If India secures the SAME TRADE ROUTES, no problem. That is not a problem. In fact everyone should have that right to safe passage.
> 
> India claims the "Indian Ocean" as theirs. Don't forget they even claim Myanmar, Tibet, Xinjian, Afghanistan, parts of Thailand and Malaysia, SL, Bhutan, Nepal, BD, Maldives, Pakistan and even Boluchistan part of Iran. What do you can this mindset?
> 
> SE Asians DO NOT consider themselves remotely "Indian" and for India to fantasize about annexing them is laughable.



Who told you or where did read that Indians claim these areas. I for such have never been taught such things in School or College...or do I assume that your Govt teaches you what Indians think in your books?


----------



## Communist

vandemataram said:


> Who told you or where did read that Indians claim these areas. I for such have never been taught such things in School or College...or do I assume that your Govt teaches you what Indians think in your books?



Just go to your IB and RAW officials and they will lend you those books for sure.


----------



## vandemataram

SinoIndusFriendship said:


> This mainly applies to the upper-caste Brahmins. The Dalits would over turn the Hindu system if they could. Do you think they like being treated like sh1t? They have to clean human feces with their bare hands. I witnessed this myself, I was going to take photos/videos but for their dignity I chose not to. Thus there is internal turmoil (which they blame on PK, and us). But this is their internal affairs. And just like we normally should intervene in a quarrel between strangers, we can only worry about our own problems.
> 
> GOI thinks that by playing these nasty games they can win "hearts and minds". They are only fooling themselves. Korean and Japanese investment in the country is so precious for them. They claim they are so advanced but they need to rely on US, Europe, Japan, China and Korea for these most basic stuff. Their Tata Auto is incapable of producing large trucks, so they purchased Daewoo. The Tata Nano is vastly inefficient. A similar Hondo engine produces about twice the fuel efficiency.
> 
> I know A LOT about Indians and their industries. Not just me but many others as well. Just because we chose to not revel what I know don't assume we are ignorant of your claims of grandeur. The ISRO moon launch had to be delayed a year because the Europeans refused to transfer the satellite (which India claims to be all indigenous).
> 
> For all your bad-mouthing that China is a "back-stabber" and they "can't be trusted", it is the Europeans who played you for a fool. They tricked you into over-paying for Jaguar Land Rover (JLR), knowing full well the world market was over satuated and the market was heading sour. Same thing with Arcelor-Mittel. Mr. Mittel overpaid. Same thing with Axon consulting, the Brits cheated you guys. You only looked at the projected earnings, when they KNEW the market was going sour. The 50/50 bill that is being pushed is not meant to protect American jobs, as much as it is to keep Infy/Wipro/TCS/HCL... out.
> 
> It is not China that is back-stabbing India, but India backstabbing China with all these unfriendly overtures. You think Taiwan and Vietnam doesn't like China just as Sri Lanka, Bangladesh, and Pakistan distrusts Bharat?! You don't have a clue. I'm VERY familiar with the popular sentiment in Viet Nam, Taiwan and HK and it's nothing hostile.
> 
> Get a clue already. It is the future of your children you are gambling with.




Who clears your ****? Mathors ...If I am not wrong...


----------



## vandemataram

iajdani said:


> World Bank says so??? Who that guy from world bank? Some Indian ofcourse.. Let India come out of deflation frist and we will see in 2010. I dont count world bank for any data or prediction whatsoever.



But you shamelessly take loans from this multi lateral agency to build your roads .....Yawwwwwnnnnnn


----------



## Communist

vandemataram said:


> Who clears your ****? Mathors ...If I am not wrong...



Whoever they are, but they do that as their jobs with the help of machines. Caste or color has nothing to do with that.


----------



## vandemataram

SinoIndusFriendship said:


> That is taken out of context. It was refering to constant US spying in Chinese waters (even within SEZ) and the call was to warn the US. China is securing the SAFETY of trade routes, NOT EXCLUDING others. That a big difference to what the US is doing. Do you see Chinese spy ships off US coast? No. That was what the "declassified" facts refer to. If India secures the SAME TRADE ROUTES, no problem. That is not a problem. In fact everyone should have that right to safe passage.
> 
> India claims the "Indian Ocean" as theirs. Don't forget they even claim Myanmar, Tibet, Xinjian, Afghanistan, parts of Thailand and Malaysia, SL, Bhutan, Nepal, BD, Maldives, Pakistan and even Boluchistan part of Iran. What do you can this mindset?
> 
> SE Asians DO NOT consider themselves remotely "Indian" and for India to fantasize about annexing them is laughable.




Why mister, doesnt China claim "South China Sea" as their property? So Indian Ocean region is India's Ocean..doesnt sound good..but that is how it is ...


----------



## boxer_B

SinoIndusFriendship said:


> Not this human rights issue, do you know INDIA commits so much more human rights violations (e.g. terrorism, foreign terrorism in SL,PK,CN,NP...). Dalits are treated like cr@p, minorities (muslims, christians) are routinely killed and raped, foreigners are raped/killed. Your police officers are corrupt as hell, involved in mafias (or "Dons" as you call them). Your officials regularly buy votes. You cheat foreigners.
> 
> Don't act all ignorant about these issues. THOUSANDS OF TOURISTS can testify to what I mentioned. Malays and Philippinos are tired of your crimes in their country.
> 
> This is not to blame everyone, just to show you that the rest of the world has eyes. Take for example your MASSIVE FRAUD in IT/BPO. Fake degrees. Fake experience. Fake government papers. UK is filing a massive lawsuit. US IT workers though not all are top-notch, FAR SURPASS Indian developers. How many products have you developed that anyone uses? Your media lies to you about 30% Indian-origin in NASA. No such a thing! Look at the photos, documents, etc most are WHITE, then the next largest minority is CHINESE. You may find some Indians but they are mostly "sanitation engineers".
> 
> The truth hurts. You make think you are fooling the world with your fanciful lies, but you aren't. People everywhere are pissed off. Yes, we give you guys slack because you have to "feed your starving family". But when you pissed off the Europeans, Americans, Africans, Muslims, Asians and now us, you need to self-reflect.
> 
> The world is undergoing massive 'realignment'. The future is towards a MULTI-POLAR WORLD, whether the Europeans/Americans like it or not. It is inevitable because of equal "potentiality" of all races/ethnicities. That means we better get used to sharing the table with the Africans, Arabs and Asians.
> 
> It is to India's benefit more than anyone else if they learn to live in harmony.



Dalits, muslims etc sh*t is getting old and boring. Abt human rights, chinese have set such milestones that i need a week to sum up all things. Read this with cool mind, maybe it will open your eyes or increase your jealousy even more 

1. India is the world's largest, oldest, continuous civilization.
2. India never invaded any country in her last 10000 years of history.
3. India is the world's largest democracy.
4. Varanasi, also known as Benares, was called "the ancient city" when Lord Buddha visited it in 500 B.C.E, and is the oldest, continuously inhabited city in the world today.
5. India invented the Number System. Zero was invented by Aryabhatta.
6. The World's first university was established in Takshashila in 700BC. More than 10,500 students from all over the world studied more than 60 subjects. The University of Nalanda built in the 4th century BC was one of the greatest achievements of ancient India in the field of education.
7. Sanskrit is the mother of all the European languages. Sanskrit is the most suitable language for computer software - a report in Forbes magazine, July 1987.
8. Ayurveda is the earliest school of medicine known to humans. Charaka, the father of medicine consolidated Ayurveda 2500 years ago. Today Ayurveda is fast regaining its rightful place in our civilization.
9. Although modern images of India often show poverty and lack of development, India was the richest country on earth until the time of British invasion in the early 17th Century. Christopher Columbus was attracted by India's wealth.
10. The art of Navigation was bornin the river Sindhu 6000 years ago. The very word Navigation is derived from the Sanskrit word NAVGATIH. The word navy is also derived from Sanskrit 'Nou'.
11. Bhaskaracharya calculated the time taken by the earth to orbit the sun hundreds of years before the astronomer Smart. Time taken by earth to orbit the sun: (5th century) 365.258756484 days.
12. The value of pi was first calculated by Budhayana, and he explained the concept of what is known as the Pythagorean Theorem. He discovered this in the 6th century long before the European mathematicians.
13. Algebra, trigonometry and calculus came from India. Quadratic equations were by Sridharacharya in the 11th century. The largest numbers the Greeks and the Romans used were 106 whereas Hindus used numbers as big as 10**53(10 to the power of 53) with specific names as early as 5000 BCE during the Vedic period. Even today, the largest used number is Tera 10**12(10 to the power of 12).
14. IEEE has proved what has been a century old suspicion in the world scientific community that the pioneer of wireless communication was Prof. Jagdish Bose and not Marconi.
15. The earliest reservoir and dam for irrigation was built in Saurashtra.
16. According to Saka King Rudradaman I of 150 CE a beautiful lake called Sudarshana was constructed on the hills of Raivataka during Chandragupta Maurya's time.
17. Chess (Shataranja or AshtaPada) was invented in India.
18. Sushruta is the father of surgery. 2600 years ago he and health scientists of his time conducted complicated surgeries like cesareans, cataract, artificial limbs, fractures, urinary stones and even plastic surgery and brain surgery. Usage of anesthesia was well known in ancient India. Over 125 surgical equipment were used. Deep knowledge of anatomy, physiology, etiology, embryology, digestion, metabolism, genetics and immunity is also found in many texts.
19. When many cultures were only nomadic forest dwellers over 5000 years ago, Indians established Harappan culture in Sindhu Valley (Indus Valley Civilization).
20. The four religions born in India, Hinduism, Buddhism, Jainism, and Sikhism, are followed by 25% of the world's population.
21. The place value system, the decimal system was developed in India in 100 BC.
22. India is one of the few countries in the World, which gained independence without violence.
23. India has the second largest pool of Scientists and Engineers in the World.
24. India is the largest English speaking nation in the world.
25. India is the only country other than US and Japan, to have built a super computer indigenously.

Famous Quotes on India (by non-Indians)

* Albert Einstein said: We owe a lot to the Indians, who taught us how to count, without which no worthwhile scientific discovery could have been made.
* Mark Twain said: India is, the cradle of the human race, the birthplace of human speech, the mother of history, the grandmother of legend, and the great grand mother of tradition. Our most valuable and most instructive materials in the history of man are treasured up in India only.
* French scholar Romain Rolland said: If there is one place on the face of earth where all the dreams of living men have found a home from the very earliest days when man began the dream of existence, it is India.
* Hu Shih, former Ambassador of China to USA said: India conquered and dominated China culturally for 20 centuries without ever having to send a single soldier across her border.

Facts to make every Indian proud

Q. Who is the co-founder of Sun Microsystems?
A. Vinod Khosla

Q. Who is the creator of Pentium chip (needs no introduction as 90% of the
today's computers run on it)?
A. Vinod Dahm

Q. Who is the third richest man on the world?
A. According to the latest report on Fortune Magazine, it is Aziz Premji,
who is the CEO of Wipro Industries. The Sultan of Brunei is at 6th
position now.

Q. Who is the founder and creator of Hotmail (Hotmail is world's No.1 web
based email program)?
A. Sabeer Bhatia

Q. Who is the president of AT & T-Bell Labs (AT & T-Bell Labs is the creator
of program languages such as C, C++, Unix to name a few)?
A. Arun Netravalli

Q. Who is the GM of Hewlett Packard?
A. Rajiv Gupta

Q. Who is the new MTD (Microsoft Testing Director) of Windows 2000,
responsible to iron out all initial problems?
A. Sanjay Tejwrika

Q. Who are the Chief Executives of CitiBank, Mckensey & Stanchart?
A. Victor Menezes, Rajat Gupta, and Rana Talwar.

Q. Who was co-inventor of usb?
A. Ajay Bhatt - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SinoIndusFriendship

iajdani said:


> World Bank says so??? Who that guy from world bank? Some Indian ofcourse.. Let India come out of deflation frist and we will see in 2010. I dont count world bank for any data or prediction whatsoever.



I understand why it is important for you guys to have good publicity. Do you see Chinese media mocking you? No they don't. When India does well Chinese media congratulates you guys. It's about time you read for yourself.

In the People's Daily, there is a couple of Indian who regularly write opinion pieces and articles for the People's Daily. I know because I read them. It's quite funny because almost all they time its negative, yet PD still publishes them. Take one example. One article was saying that China needs to invest more in its rural education by paying teachers more money just like they do in India I couldn't help laughing, this Indian 'reporter' thought all Chinese are ignorant of conditions in India. But another Chinese citizen wrote back and said they AGREE ABSOLUTELY. 

Yes, because in Mainland China the media portrays India is a POSITIVE LIGHT. On the contrary, in INDIA MEDIA Chinese/China is portrayed in a very RACIST NEGATIVE LIGHT. I chose to forgive and forget, but every once in a while I speak out to show that SOME of us know the facts. That is why that action to send 60,000 soldiers in the disputed land was such a BAD IDEA. Now most Chinese know the truth!

Don't make China into your enemy, since we don't make you into our enemy. Forgive and forget. Live and enjoy life.


----------



## vandemataram

Communist said:


> Just go to your IB and RAW officials and they will lend you those books for sure.



That is amazing stuff man..if RAW and IB are the stellar institutions to teach us Indians ways and means of life then I am afraid the Govt of India did a shitty job all these 60 years ...

At least these literature as you claim are possessed by RAW and IB should have been made mandatory for Indian school and college goers....

Oh..I am afraid. GoI doesnt tow the COMMUNIST line of thinking..oh so sad.....


----------



## Communist

@ *SinoIndus*, 

*iajdani* is not an Indian. He is a Bangladeshi, though sometimes he gets brainwashed by Indians. 

Do not mind iajdani... please... :-D


----------



## SinoIndusFriendship

boxer_B said:


> Dalits, muslims etc sh*t is getting old and boring. Abt human rights, chinese have set such milestones that i need a week to sum up all things. Read this with cool mind, maybe it will open your eyes or increase your jealousy even more
> 
> 1. India is the world's largest, oldest, continuous civilization.
> 2. India never invaded any country in her last 10000 years of history.
> 3. India is the world's largest democracy.
> 4. Varanasi, also known as Benares, was called "the ancient city" when Lord Buddha visited it in 500 B.C.E, and is the oldest, continuously inhabited city in the world today.
> 5. India invented the Number System. Zero was invented by Aryabhatta.
> 6. The World's first university was established in Takshashila in 700BC. More than 10,500 students from all over the world studied more than 60 subjects. The University of Nalanda built in the 4th century BC was one of the greatest achievements of ancient India in the field of education.
> 7. Sanskrit is the mother of all the European languages. Sanskrit is the most suitable language for computer software - a report in Forbes magazine, July 1987.
> 8. Ayurveda is the earliest school of medicine known to humans. Charaka, the father of medicine consolidated Ayurveda 2500 years ago. Today Ayurveda is fast regaining its rightful place in our civilization.
> 9. Although modern images of India often show poverty and lack of development, India was the richest country on earth until the time of British invasion in the early 17th Century. Christopher Columbus was attracted by India's wealth.
> 10. The art of Navigation was bornin the river Sindhu 6000 years ago. The very word Navigation is derived from the Sanskrit word NAVGATIH. The word navy is also derived from Sanskrit 'Nou'.
> 11. Bhaskaracharya calculated the time taken by the earth to orbit the sun hundreds of years before the astronomer Smart. Time taken by earth to orbit the sun: (5th century) 365.258756484 days.
> 12. The value of pi was first calculated by Budhayana, and he explained the concept of what is known as the Pythagorean Theorem. He discovered this in the 6th century long before the European mathematicians.
> 13. Algebra, trigonometry and calculus came from India. Quadratic equations were by Sridharacharya in the 11th century. The largest numbers the Greeks and the Romans used were 106 whereas Hindus used numbers as big as 10**53(10 to the power of 53) with specific names as early as 5000 BCE during the Vedic period. Even today, the largest used number is Tera 10**12(10 to the power of 12).
> 14. IEEE has proved what has been a century old suspicion in the world scientific community that the pioneer of wireless communication was Prof. Jagdish Bose and not Marconi.
> 15. The earliest reservoir and dam for irrigation was built in Saurashtra.
> 16. According to Saka King Rudradaman I of 150 CE a beautiful lake called Sudarshana was constructed on the hills of Raivataka during Chandragupta Maurya's time.
> 17. Chess (Shataranja or AshtaPada) was invented in India.
> 18. Sushruta is the father of surgery. 2600 years ago he and health scientists of his time conducted complicated surgeries like cesareans, cataract, artificial limbs, fractures, urinary stones and even plastic surgery and brain surgery. Usage of anesthesia was well known in ancient India. Over 125 surgical equipment were used. Deep knowledge of anatomy, physiology, etiology, embryology, digestion, metabolism, genetics and immunity is also found in many texts.
> 19. When many cultures were only nomadic forest dwellers over 5000 years ago, Indians established Harappan culture in Sindhu Valley (Indus Valley Civilization).
> 20. The four religions born in India, Hinduism, Buddhism, Jainism, and Sikhism, are followed by 25% of the world's population.
> 21. The place value system, the decimal system was developed in India in 100 BC.
> 22. India is one of the few countries in the World, which gained independence without violence.
> 23. India has the second largest pool of Scientists and Engineers in the World.
> 24. India is the largest English speaking nation in the world.
> 25. India is the only country other than US and Japan, to have built a super computer indigenously.
> 
> Famous Quotes on India (by non-Indians)
> 
> * Albert Einstein said: We owe a lot to the Indians, who taught us how to count, without which no worthwhile scientific discovery could have been made.
> * Mark Twain said: India is, the cradle of the human race, the birthplace of human speech, the mother of history, the grandmother of legend, and the great grand mother of tradition. Our most valuable and most instructive materials in the history of man are treasured up in India only.
> * French scholar Romain Rolland said: If there is one place on the face of earth where all the dreams of living men have found a home from the very earliest days when man began the dream of existence, it is India.
> * Hu Shih, former Ambassador of China to USA said: India conquered and dominated China culturally for 20 centuries without ever having to send a single soldier across her border.
> 
> Facts to make every Indian proud
> 
> Q. Who is the co-founder of Sun Microsystems?
> A. Vinod Khosla
> 
> Q. Who is the creator of Pentium chip (needs no introduction as 90% of the
> today's computers run on it)?
> A. Vinod Dahm
> 
> Q. Who is the third richest man on the world?
> A. According to the latest report on Fortune Magazine, it is Aziz Premji,
> who is the CEO of Wipro Industries. The Sultan of Brunei is at 6th
> position now.
> 
> Q. Who is the founder and creator of Hotmail (Hotmail is world's No.1 web
> based email program)?
> A. Sabeer Bhatia
> 
> Q. Who is the president of AT & T-Bell Labs (AT & T-Bell Labs is the creator
> of program languages such as C, C++, Unix to name a few)?
> A. Arun Netravalli
> 
> Q. Who is the GM of Hewlett Packard?
> A. Rajiv Gupta
> 
> Q. Who is the new MTD (Microsoft Testing Director) of Windows 2000,
> responsible to iron out all initial problems?
> A. Sanjay Tejwrika
> 
> Q. Who are the Chief Executives of CitiBank, Mckensey & Stanchart?
> A. Victor Menezes, Rajat Gupta, and Rana Talwar.
> 
> Q. Who was co-inventor of usb?
> A. Ajay Bhatt - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



LOL. You guys are really brainwashed. No wonder the Americans are laughing their ***** off. You lay claim to things that either (a) you have no claim to, or (b) only assisted on, or (c) unproven.


----------



## Communist

vandemataram said:


> At least these literature as you claim are possessed by RAW and IB should have been made mandatory for Indian school and college goers....



Those literature are simply not for school or college going kids.


----------



## vandemataram

SinoIndusFriendship said:


> LOL. You guys are really brainwashed. No wonder the Americans are laughing their ***** off. You lay claim to things that either (a) you have no claim to, or (b) only assisted on, or (c) unproven.



are you an asshole? which one do you think is not the way it has been shown in the post?


----------



## Communist

vandemataram said:


> are you an asshole? which one do you think is not the way it has been shown in the post?



*Hope, mods take appropriate action. *


----------



## vandemataram

Communist said:


> Those literature are simply not for school or college going kids.



But Mr. Communist the Mullahs believe the first step to creat a terrorist is to imbibe in him qualities that make him one...So if these literature was so important then they should be taught in formative years so that they are well grounded...

Dheere Dheere Haule Haule...jab umr badh jaati hai tab yeh sab sikhaya nahin ja sakta...after all this is not just meant to pass examinations..they are the building block of the Indian character....Haaaauuummmmm


----------



## SinoIndusFriendship

Hindus really think the rest of the world is gullible and stupid?! Trigonometry was developed in CHINA, and some advances in Greece. Algebra has origins in China, traveled down the "silk road" to Middle-East. The number "0" was NOT "invented". What is now used is a PLACE HOLDER. 

And NO, India does not have indigenous Super-Computer. They buy it from HP and say they designed it, just like how they paint Russian Su/Mig and claim 100% indigenous. Indians don't even have a BASIC IC industry not to mention advanced CPU. CPU is in USA, Japan, Taiwan, Korea, Germany, China --- i.e. AMD, Intel, VIA, Sony, Mitsubisha, Loongson).

My god, I TRAIN Indians who are supposed to be "professionals". But continue on with your pre-programmed propaganda. It's amusing. 30% NASA are Indians.... that is a joke! Go to America and who are the scientists? Most are White and Chinese. Pakistan can produce her own subs and tanks and machine guns, can India?

The first step to advancing yourself is first to be HONEST, accept your short-comings since that is where you focus on.


----------



## Communist

vandemataram said:


> But Mr. Communist the Mullahs believe the first step to creat a terrorist is to imbibe in him qualities that make him one...So if these literature was so important then they should be taught in formative years so that they are well grounded...
> 
> Dheere Dheere Haule Haule...jab umr badh jaati hai tab yeh sab sikhaya nahin ja sakta...after all this is not just meant to pass examinations..they are the building block of the Indian character....Haaaauuummmmm



You are reported to the mods Mr. Now deal with the mods. If you cannot discuss in a civilized manner, then i am not going to discuss with you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nemesis

I think "Communist" was found his soul mate in this forum. 

Honestly, some of the posts made by Sino-Indus Friendship were quite amusing. India is behind all nations in everything? Hindus can't get along with anyone? You know all of this behind you have "lived" among Indians? The Indian media portrays China in a racist negative light? Chinese media's portrayal of India is positive? Apparently hilarity knows no boundaries.

Edit -



> Hindus really think the rest of the world is gullible and stupid?!



Since you know so much about India, you do realise that not all Indians are Hindus, right?


----------



## poiuyt

SinoIndusFriendship said:


> This mainly applies to the upper-caste Brahmins. The Dalits would over turn the Hindu system if they could. Do you think they like being treated like sh1t? They have to clean human feces with their bare hands. I witnessed this myself, I was going to take photos/videos but for their dignity I chose not to. Thus there is internal turmoil (which they blame on PK, and us). But this is their internal affairs. And just like we normally should intervene in a quarrel between strangers, we can only worry about our own problems.
> 
> GOI thinks that by playing these nasty games they can win "hearts and minds". They are only fooling themselves. Korean and Japanese investment in the country is so precious for them. They claim they are so advanced but they need to rely on US, Europe, Japan, China and Korea for these most basic stuff. Their Tata Auto is incapable of producing large trucks, so they purchased Daewoo. The Tata Nano is vastly inefficient. A similar Hondo engine produces about twice the fuel efficiency.
> 
> I know A LOT about Indians and their industries. Not just me but many others as well. Just because we chose to not revel what I know don't assume we are ignorant of your claims of grandeur. The ISRO moon launch had to be delayed a year because the Europeans refused to transfer the satellite (which India claims to be all indigenous).
> 
> For all your bad-mouthing that China is a "back-stabber" and they "can't be trusted", it is the Europeans who played you for a fool. They tricked you into over-paying for Jaguar Land Rover (JLR), knowing full well the world market was over satuated and the market was heading sour. Same thing with Arcelor-Mittel. Mr. Mittel overpaid. Same thing with Axon consulting, the Brits cheated you guys. You only looked at the projected earnings, when they KNEW the market was going sour. The 50/50 bill that is being pushed is not meant to protect American jobs, as much as it is to keep Infy/Wipro/TCS/HCL... out.
> 
> It is not China that is back-stabbing India, but India backstabbing China with all these unfriendly overtures. You think Taiwan and Vietnam doesn't like China just as Sri Lanka, Bangladesh, and Pakistan distrusts Bharat?! You don't have a clue. I'm VERY familiar with the popular sentiment in Viet Nam, Taiwan and HK and it's nothing hostile.
> 
> Get a clue already. It is the future of your children you are gambling with.


how do you get to know about whatever so called facts you stated about isro . seriously stop making comments out of juvenile aggression.


----------



## Jako

SinoIndusFriendship said:


> LOL. You guys are really brainwashed. No wonder the Americans are laughing their ***** off. You lay claim to things that either (a) you have no claim to, or (b) only assisted on, or (c) unproven.



example of an ideal brainwashed chinese,who believes everything in this whole goddamn world is of chinese origin and made by them.........don't sound like a ignorant trash,i know you are not that,so dont make others think of you as that............,if you have any problems or objections to his post,say it clearly and elaborate where he is wrong..........dont dissapoint us,i'm waiting


----------



## Jako

SinoIndusFriendship said:


> Hindus really think the rest of the world is gullible and stupid?! Trigonometry was developed in CHINA, and some advances in Greece. Algebra has origins in China, traveled down the "silk road" to Middle-East. The number "0" was NOT "invented". What is now used is a PLACE HOLDER.
> 
> And NO, India does not have indigenous Super-Computer. They buy it from HP and say they designed it, just like how they paint Russian Su/Mig and claim 100&#37; indigenous. Indians don't even have a BASIC IC industry not to mention advanced CPU. CPU is in USA, Japan, Taiwan, Korea, Germany, China --- i.e. AMD, Intel, VIA, Sony, Mitsubisha, Loongson).
> 
> My god, I TRAIN Indians who are supposed to be "professionals". But continue on with your pre-programmed propaganda. It's amusing. 30% NASA are Indians.... that is a joke! Go to America and who are the scientists? Most are White and Chinese. Pakistan can produce her own subs and tanks and machine guns, can India?
> 
> The first step to advancing yourself is first to be HONEST, accept your short-comings since that is where you focus on.



you dont know a **** bout supercomputers..........and why they are called so or how they work,and where lies the hard work...........you have your own version of history which you believe,and we havd ours which most of the world believes.....,.....see the quote by Albert Einstein at the end of the referred post.......edit........india builds its own subs,the nuclear sub ATV,is to be tested on aug15......i dont really want another indo-pak comparison here,but do some basic research before posting


----------



## SinoIndusFriendship

The recent NSA competition (along with the previous) was once again dominated by China, Russia and Eastern European. China's 18 year old won 1st place. In the Finals, there were 20 Chinese, about a dozen Russians and rest mainly Eastern Europeans. Although India had nearly as many people competing as China, not a single made it to finals.

Now I'm not saying Indians don't have the capacity as all races are nearly identical in capacity, what is lacking is due to (1) diligence, (2) resources, (3) education, and (4) attitude. The proper attitude is important. If you think you are "super-brainy" and all others are "stupid & lazy" and NEED you to do their IT for them, that is the wrong attitude to have. It leads to complacency and arrogance. How often do you hear Chinese or Russian or German or Japanese or Korean claim their are "super-brainy"???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vandemataram

SinoIndusFriendship said:


> Hindus really think the rest of the world is gullible and stupid?! Trigonometry was developed in CHINA, and some advances in Greece. Algebra has origins in China, traveled down the "silk road" to Middle-East. The number "0" was NOT "invented". What is now used is a PLACE HOLDER.
> 
> And NO, India does not have indigenous Super-Computer. They buy it from HP and say they designed it, just like how they paint Russian Su/Mig and claim 100% indigenous. Indians don't even have a BASIC IC industry not to mention advanced CPU. CPU is in USA, Japan, Taiwan, Korea, Germany, China --- i.e. AMD, Intel, VIA, Sony, Mitsubisha, Loongson).
> 
> My god, I TRAIN Indians who are supposed to be "professionals". But continue on with your pre-programmed propaganda. It's amusing. 30% NASA are Indians.... that is a joke! Go to America and who are the scientists? Most are White and Chinese. Pakistan can produce her own subs and tanks and machine guns, can India?
> 
> The first step to advancing yourself is first to be HONEST, accept your short-comings since that is where you focus on.



Pakistan cant make a passenger car ...I am sorry for that ...really and you talk about defence equipment


----------



## vandemataram

Communist said:


> You are reported to the mods Mr. Now deal with the mods. If you cannot discuss in a civilized manner, then i am not going to discuss with you.



What was bad that you dint like..I was yawning and that is what I have typed...or is it because I dint type in English, a part of it ?


----------



## SinoIndusFriendship

Nemesis said:


> I think "Communist" was found his soul mate in this forum.
> 
> Honestly, some of the posts made by Sino-Indus Friendship were quite amusing. India is behind all nations in everything? Hindus can't get along with anyone? You know all of this behind you have "lived" among Indians? The Indian media portrays China in a racist negative light? Chinese media's portrayal of India is positive? Apparently hilarity knows no boundaries.
> 
> Edit -
> 
> 
> 
> Since you know so much about India, you do realise that not all Indians are Hindus, right?



Yes, Christians, Muslims, Sikhs, some Buddhists, Hindus, etc. It is the Hindu RSS/BJP mentality that is condescending. Go to Bharat-Rakshak.com. They've calmed down since Americans, Pakistanis and others have ridiculed their ridiculous claims. If you really think you are so great in Computers/IT and look down on Americans, then how come not a single company can produce a single product the rest of the world depends on??? I don't like America's foreign policy but I am honest to say America and Japan are at the forefront. Yes, China is still some ways behind. There is no shame. If you are behind, work harder to catch up!

The rest of the world are not gullible children, devoid of knowledge.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist

vandemataram said:


> What was bad that you dint like..I was yawning and that is what I have typed...or is it because I dint type in English, a part of it ?



Can you recognize your own post? 



vandemataram said:


> are you an *asshole*? which one do you think is not the way it has been shown in the post?



Get some civilized manner. This is not a slum area.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jako

SinoIndusFriendship said:


> The rest of the world are not gullible children, devoid of knowledge.



sure the rest of the world is not.....but going through all your posts i'm sure you are.......do some basic research before making idiotic comments.......and what was that bout ISRO in the previous page!?.......get a life dude


----------



## SinoIndusFriendship

Jako said:


> you dont know a **** bout supercomputers..........and why they are called so or how they work,and where lies the hard work...........you have your own version of history which you believe,and we havd ours which most of the world believes.....,.....see the quote by Albert Einstein at the end of the referred post.......edit........india builds its own subs,the nuclear sub ATV,is to be tested on aug15......i dont really want another indo-pak comparison here,but do some basic research before posting



Then why are they so desperate for someone to sell them nuclear subs? Russia agreed to "lease" them ONE nuke sub on conditions. ATV is only in "design" stage, which means another 100+ years for it to be ready (if India does it indigenously). Regarding supercomputers, I know much more that you think. I train Indian folks, and they are well behind everyone else. Truth hurts. No apologies.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist

SC says even God will not be able to save this country

*Indian Supreme Court says even God will not be able to save this country*

New Delhi, Aug 5 (ANI): The Supreme Court today refused to amend the law for launching criminal prosecution against those who illegally occupy official houses, and said that even God will not be able to save this country.

We are fed up with this government, the apex court said, adding They dont have the guts to differ with the opinion of the clerks.

Even God will not be able to save this country. In India even if God comes down he cannot change our country. Our countrys character has gone. We are helpless, a bench of Justices B N Aggrawal and G S Singhvi observed.

The apex court said people who are vexed with the approach of the government on various issues are filing PILs before it.

You complain about judicial activism when you are in power. When you are not in power you come to us for remedy, the bench remarked.

The bench gave vent to its anger as the Additional Solicitor General Amarender Saran bluntly told the court that the Union government has decided not to amend Section 441 IPC (criminal trespass) for prosecuting squatters of government accommodation in the country.

The government took the stance that the existing provisions provided under the Public Premises Act was sufficient to evict those illegally occupying government accommodation.

Moreover, it claimed that out of 99,100 government houses only 300-odd dwellings were under unauthorised occupation for which had been made to evict them. (ANI)


----------



## Jako

SinoIndusFriendship said:


> Then why are they so desperate for someone to sell them nuclear subs? Russia agreed to "lease" them ONE nuke sub on conditions. ATV is only in "design" stage, which means another 100+ years for it to be ready (if India does it indigenously). Regarding supercomputers, I know much more that you think. I train Indian folks, and they are well behind everyone else. Truth hurts. No apologies.



hahah....like i said do some research(here regarding the atv,and in which stage it is in)........buddy,you know a lot more than i know as you say,in that case you must know where lies the real hard work in making a super computer and where all the credit lies......,.as i said,go get some life


----------



## Nemesis

> The rest of the world are not gullible children, devoid of knowledge.



Exactly the reason why i choose to treat you with humour instead of completely rebutting your "arguments". Since this forum is not full of gullible children, (well maybe except a certain anti Indian poster who resides in India and who claims to believe in an ideology he has no knowledge about), any debate with you would be an exercise in futility, as the bigoted nature of your arguments would be clear to anyone with a functioning brain.

Anyway, carry on, you are a constant source of amusement.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SinoIndusFriendship

SinoIndusFriendship said:


> The recent NSA competition (along with the previous) was once again dominated by China, Russia and Eastern European. China's 18 year old won 1st place. In the Finals, there were 20 Chinese, about a dozen Russians and rest mainly Eastern Europeans. Although India had nearly as many people competing as China, not a single made it to finals.
> 
> Now I'm not saying Indians don't have the capacity as all races are nearly identical in capacity, what is lacking is due to (1) diligence, (2) resources, (3) education, and (4) attitude. The proper attitude is important. If you think you are "super-brainy" and all others are "stupid & lazy" and NEED you to do their IT for them, that is the wrong attitude to have. It leads to complacency and arrogance. How often do you hear Chinese or Russian or German or Japanese or Korean claim their are "super-brainy"???



How come you guys don't talk about the RSA International Competition? It's all over slashdot, digg, infoworld, but wait as I may no one would bring it up at BRF.


----------



## SinoIndusFriendship

vandemataram said:


> Pakistan cant make a passenger car ...I am sorry for that ...really and you talk about defence equipment



That is false. Pakistan does have a vibrant domestic car manufacturer, as does Islamic Republic of Iran, and Malaysia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## boxer_B

SinoIndusFriendship said:


> How come you guys don't talk about the RSA International Competition? It's all over slashdot, digg, infoworld, but wait as I may no one would bring it up at BRF.



Hey, we dont believe your word for it. Backup your claims with a source/news article LIKE THIS 

Indian-American girl is Spelling Bee champion: *This is the second time in a row that an Indian-American has been declared winner of the Spelling Bee championship. Eight Indian-Americans have now won the title, including six of the past 10 winners.*

The Hindu : International / India & World : Indian-American girl is Spelling Bee champion

BBC NEWS | Americas | US girl named spelling bee queen


----------



## King Julien

SinoIndusFriendship said:


> Then why are they so desperate for someone to sell them nuclear subs? Russia agreed to "lease" them ONE nuke sub on conditions. ATV is only in "design" stage, which means another 100+ years for it to be ready (if India does it indigenously). Regarding supercomputers, I know much more that you think. I train Indian folks, and they are well behind everyone else. Truth hurts. No apologies.



please stop your fantasy diarrhea......
before making posts make sure you have some source to back it... people like you who make emotional claims are tagged as trolls..
and next time make sure your barbie comes from different race as that will help you look at things from different perspective.


----------



## SinoIndusFriendship

King Julien said:


> please stop your fantasy diarrhea......
> before making posts make sure you have some source to back it... people like you who make emotional claims are tagged as trolls..
> and next time make sure your barbie comes from different race as that will help you look at things from different perspective.



What is not true?
India happy to get "leased" nuke sub from russia -- TRUE
Inda's ATV in design phase -- TRUE
Based on past record of Kaveri, Arjun, Tejas development (STILL in progress) it will take 100+ years for something on order of magnitude more difficult --- TRUE

Please inform this humble sir what is untrue.


----------



## SinoIndusFriendship

boxer_B said:


> Hey, we dont believe your word for it. Backup your claims with a source/news article LIKE THIS
> 
> Indian-American girl is Spelling Bee champion: *This is the second time in a row that an Indian-American has been declared winner of the Spelling Bee championship. Eight Indian-Americans have now won the title, including six of the past 10 winners.*
> 
> The Hindu : International / India & World : Indian-American girl is Spelling Bee champion
> 
> BBC NEWS | Americas | US girl named spelling bee queen



Why do you change topic? We are talking about RSA Programming Competition, but you change it to spelling bee. Is that how you win Western clients to your 'world-class-super-brainy' IT by being good at spelling? Please enlighten.


----------



## Omar1984

boxer_B said:


> Dalits, muslims etc sh*t is getting old and boring. Abt human rights, chinese have set such milestones that i need a week to sum up all things. Read this with cool mind, maybe it will open your eyes or increase your jealousy even more
> 
> 1. India is the world's largest, oldest, continuous civilization.
> 2. India never invaded any country in her last 10000 years of history.
> 3. India is the world's largest democracy.
> 4. Varanasi, also known as Benares, was called "the ancient city" when Lord Buddha visited it in 500 B.C.E, and is the oldest, continuously inhabited city in the world today.
> 5. India invented the Number System. Zero was invented by Aryabhatta.
> 6. The World's first university was established in Takshashila in 700BC. More than 10,500 students from all over the world studied more than 60 subjects. The University of Nalanda built in the 4th century BC was one of the greatest achievements of ancient India in the field of education.
> 7. Sanskrit is the mother of all the European languages. Sanskrit is the most suitable language for computer software - a report in Forbes magazine, July 1987.
> 8. Ayurveda is the earliest school of medicine known to humans. Charaka, the father of medicine consolidated Ayurveda 2500 years ago. Today Ayurveda is fast regaining its rightful place in our civilization.
> 9. Although modern images of India often show poverty and lack of development, India was the richest country on earth until the time of British invasion in the early 17th Century. Christopher Columbus was attracted by India's wealth.
> 10. The art of Navigation was bornin the river Sindhu 6000 years ago. The very word Navigation is derived from the Sanskrit word NAVGATIH. The word navy is also derived from Sanskrit 'Nou'.
> 11. Bhaskaracharya calculated the time taken by the earth to orbit the sun hundreds of years before the astronomer Smart. Time taken by earth to orbit the sun: (5th century) 365.258756484 days.
> 12. The value of pi was first calculated by Budhayana, and he explained the concept of what is known as the Pythagorean Theorem. He discovered this in the 6th century long before the European mathematicians.
> 13. Algebra, trigonometry and calculus came from India. Quadratic equations were by Sridharacharya in the 11th century. The largest numbers the Greeks and the Romans used were 106 whereas Hindus used numbers as big as 10**53(10 to the power of 53) with specific names as early as 5000 BCE during the Vedic period. Even today, the largest used number is Tera 10**12(10 to the power of 12).
> 14. IEEE has proved what has been a century old suspicion in the world scientific community that the pioneer of wireless communication was Prof. Jagdish Bose and not Marconi.
> 15. The earliest reservoir and dam for irrigation was built in Saurashtra.
> 16. According to Saka King Rudradaman I of 150 CE a beautiful lake called Sudarshana was constructed on the hills of Raivataka during Chandragupta Maurya's time.
> 17. Chess (Shataranja or AshtaPada) was invented in India.
> 18. Sushruta is the father of surgery. 2600 years ago he and health scientists of his time conducted complicated surgeries like cesareans, cataract, artificial limbs, fractures, urinary stones and even plastic surgery and brain surgery. Usage of anesthesia was well known in ancient India. Over 125 surgical equipment were used. Deep knowledge of anatomy, physiology, etiology, embryology, digestion, metabolism, genetics and immunity is also found in many texts.
> 19. When many cultures were only nomadic forest dwellers over 5000 years ago, Indians established Harappan culture in Sindhu Valley (Indus Valley Civilization).
> 20. The four religions born in India, Hinduism, Buddhism, Jainism, and Sikhism, are followed by 25% of the world's population.
> 21. The place value system, the decimal system was developed in India in 100 BC.
> 22. India is one of the few countries in the World, which gained independence without violence.
> 23. India has the second largest pool of Scientists and Engineers in the World.
> 24. India is the largest English speaking nation in the world.
> 25. India is the only country other than US and Japan, to have built a super computer indigenously.
> 
> Famous Quotes on India (by non-Indians)
> 
> * Albert Einstein said: We owe a lot to the Indians, who taught us how to count, without which no worthwhile scientific discovery could have been made.
> * Mark Twain said: India is, the cradle of the human race, the birthplace of human speech, the mother of history, the grandmother of legend, and the great grand mother of tradition. Our most valuable and most instructive materials in the history of man are treasured up in India only.
> * French scholar Romain Rolland said: If there is one place on the face of earth where all the dreams of living men have found a home from the very earliest days when man began the dream of existence, it is India.
> * Hu Shih, former Ambassador of China to USA said: India conquered and dominated China culturally for 20 centuries without ever having to send a single soldier across her border.
> 
> Facts to make every Indian proud
> 
> Q. Who is the co-founder of Sun Microsystems?
> A. Vinod Khosla
> 
> Q. Who is the creator of Pentium chip (needs no introduction as 90% of the
> today's computers run on it)?
> A. Vinod Dahm
> 
> Q. Who is the third richest man on the world?
> A. According to the latest report on Fortune Magazine, it is Aziz Premji,
> who is the CEO of Wipro Industries. The Sultan of Brunei is at 6th
> position now.
> 
> Q. Who is the founder and creator of Hotmail (Hotmail is world's No.1 web
> based email program)?
> A. Sabeer Bhatia
> 
> Q. Who is the president of AT & T-Bell Labs (AT & T-Bell Labs is the creator
> of program languages such as C, C++, Unix to name a few)?
> A. Arun Netravalli
> 
> Q. Who is the GM of Hewlett Packard?
> A. Rajiv Gupta
> 
> Q. Who is the new MTD (Microsoft Testing Director) of Windows 2000,
> responsible to iron out all initial problems?
> A. Sanjay Tejwrika
> 
> Q. Who are the Chief Executives of CitiBank, Mckensey & Stanchart?
> A. Victor Menezes, Rajat Gupta, and Rana Talwar.
> 
> Q. Who was co-inventor of usb?
> A. Ajay Bhatt - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

*China, Brazil set to rebound strongly next year*

NEW YORK, June 25: The usual trend in the past has been that in any economic downhill slide it has been the US that has powered the recovery of the economy. It will not be so this time. Emerging giants like China and Brazil are set to rebound strongly next year, the New York Times (NYT), reported quoting Organisation for Economic Cooperation and Development (OECD). Economic megapowers like the US, Europe and Japan are lagging far behind. It is good to have a locomotive out there pulling the train, the OECD secretary general said.

China will record a 7.7 per cent growth whereas growth in Japan will shrink by 6.8 per cent, in Eurozone by 4.8 per cent and in the US by 2.8 per cent.

Meanwhile, the recession in Russia will run deeper and longer than it appeared even a few months ago, a World Bank (WB) report concluded, underlining the fact that the country has been one of the hardest hit in the downturn. The WB forecast is shared by the International Monetary Fund (IMF), the government and the private banks. 

The European Central Bank ( ECB ) disclosed yesterday that it would extend one-year loans amounting to euro 442 billion in its bid to thaw lending in the 16 nations that have the same currency. The economic impact will depend on whether banks step up lending, an analyst said. 

Lack of trust between the Bank of England and the British government came to surface when Bank of England governor Mervyn King complained that he had not been "adequately" consulted about regulatory reforms. The governor in a dig against the government called for expediting the lowering of government's "extraordinary and enormous" levels of borrowing.

In another development, massive credit card losses are posing a head ache for the banks. The support provided by Citigroup, Bank of America, JP Morgan Chase and the American Express "underscores how the deteriorating health of the US consumers is opening new fronts in the financial crisis."

The number of world's super rich is thinning by leaps and bounds. People with $30 million to invest are bracketed under the super rich class. The number of super rich has shrunk by 25 per cent. There are 78,000 super rich individuals in the world now. 

The UN Secretary General Ban Ki-moon warned yesterday that the impact of the economic downturn will linger for years with millions more families pushed into poverty. The UN secretary general urged rich countries -- if any such country exists any more words are of this scribe -- to assist developing nations He said the economic meltdown could not be an excuse for the rich nations to abandon pledges to help the poor. If the world can mobilise $18 trillion to keep financial sector afloat, it could easily manage $18 billion to keep their commitments to Africa. The UN chief did not name any other country or region

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## insas91

*Communist and SinoIndian are literally polluting this thread. They dont have any logical arguments. It would be great for all Indian members to ignore these trolls and lets stick to the topic. *


----------



## TopCat

vandemataram said:


> But you shamelessly take loans from this multi lateral agency to build your roads .....Yawwwwwnnnnnn


Yes we do with much reluctance even though they are meagre compared to our GDP.


----------



## boxer_B

SinoIndusFriendship said:


> What is not true?
> India happy to get "leased" nuke sub from russia -- TRUE
> Inda's ATV in design phase -- TRUE
> Based on past record of Kaveri, Arjun, Tejas development (STILL in progress) it will take 100+ years for something on order of magnitude more difficult --- TRUE
> 
> Please inform this humble sir what is untrue.



Russia Suing China for Copying patented tech -TRUE

Huawei, true success, THE CHINESE WAY - TRUE

Cisco Files Lawsuit Against Huawei Technologies -> News&#64;Cisco

Huawei admits copying Cisco code - ZDNet.co.uk

Chinas Huawei accused of spying on Fujitsu - Ethical Corporation

7,000 Huawei Staff in Mass Resignation

Most Shameless Copy done by chinese - TRUE

IndianPad / Chinese Gulsar Banned

China copies a German bus design

chinese pulsar - Page 2 - Team-BHP

Not to mention predator Drones, C-130 Gunship etc copied and reverse engineered TRUE TRUE TRUE


----------



## insas91

iajdani said:


> World Bank says so??? Who that guy from world bank? Some Indian ofcourse.. *Let India come out of deflation frist and we will see in 2010*. I dont count world bank for any data or prediction whatsoever.



Deflation is not a big problem. Latest figures indicate India is moving out of deflation. Inflation is -1.14% compared to previous -1.6%. Government isnt worried at all about deflation.

Just because WB has said something good about India, doesnt mean it is partial. An India guy working in WB, which I'm sure there are many is as much a part of an impartial organisation as others. 

Reports based on data collection are not made by one person. If you dont know that then its better to complete your schooling before talking economics.


----------



## King Julien

SinoIndusFriendship said:


> What is not true?
> India happy to get "leased" nuke sub from russia -- TRUE
> Inda's ATV in design phase -- TRUE
> Based on past record of Kaveri, Arjun, Tejas development (STILL in progress) it will take 100+ years for something on order of magnitude more difficult --- TRUE
> 
> Please inform this humble sir what is untrue.



1.) akula is to train crew
2.) ATV is to be launched on 15th August 2009
3.) please update your knowledge on Kaveri, Arjun, Tejas... also compare it with similar developments.
4.) please check on following 

Dhruv  Advanced Light Helicopter
Light Combat Helicopter (under development)
Light Observation Helicopter (under development)
Indian Multi-role Helicopter
MCA  india's indigenous stealth fighter
FGFA  under joint-development with the Sukhoi Corporation
PTAE-7,HJT-36 
Project 71, 
Project 15A
Project 15B
Project 17A
Project 28
Project 28A
MCMV
of course I missed a lot of project... but then you are here to bash India..
get some life...


----------



## TopCat

insas91 said:


> Deflation is not a big problem. Latest figures indicate India is moving out of deflation. Inflation is -1.14&#37; compared to previous -1.6%. Government isnt worried at all about deflation.
> 
> Just because WB has said something good about India, doesnt mean it is partial. An India guy working in WB, which I'm sure there are many is as much a part of an impartial organisation as others.
> 
> Reports based on data collection are not made by one person. If you dont know that then its better to complete your schooling before talking economics.



Well I did not know that was an Indian but I guessed it with my previous experince. Most of the time I found WB only takes most optimistic version of Indian data. Thats the fact. 
May be too many Indians working in WB and discharging responsibility concerning south asia.

Regarding deflation... I will ofcourse be worried if I were the finance minister of India. I know India will come out of deflation very quick but even going into deflation shows how vulnerable Indian economy and the domestic consumption.


----------



## insas91

SinoIndusFriendship said:


> What is not true?
> India happy to get "leased" nuke sub from russia -- TRUE
> Inda's ATV in design phase -- TRUE
> *Based on past record of Kaveri, Arjun, Tejas development (STILL in progress) it will take 100+ years for something on order of magnitude more difficult --- TRUE*
> 
> Please inform this humble sir what is untrue.



 Get a life!. If you dont have anything left in your arsenal to throw at us, better save this crap for the future or you'll run out of arguments completely. 

This is an economic thread unless you can read that without reading the word Hindu somewhere in between. If you cant contribute something related to the topic better not contribute at all. There are several more intelligent members from Paksitan who would be more welcomed.


----------



## SinoIndusFriendship

King Julien said:


> 1.) akula is to train crew
> 2.) ATV is to be launched on 15th August 2009
> 3.) please update your knowledge on Kaveri, Arjun, Tejas... also compare it with similar developments.
> 4.) please check on following
> 
> Dhruv  Advanced Light Helicopter
> Light Combat Helicopter (under development)
> Light Observation Helicopter (under development)
> Indian Multi-role Helicopter
> MCA  india's indigenous stealth fighter
> FGFA  under joint-development with the Sukhoi Corporation
> PTAE-7,HJT-36
> Project 71,
> Project 15A
> Project 15B
> Project 17A
> Project 28
> Project 28A
> MCMV
> of course I missed a lot of project... but then you are here to bash India..
> get some life...



Just one example Arjun MBT, all foreign core components. India tried to copy but couldn't. And yes everyone copies. Europe copied Chinese Ships, Iron making, Paper making, mathematics, gun powder, kites, etc. So when China copied in return, why the fuss?

Also, I know Hindu nationalists will say "we GAVE you Buddhism". Well technically NO you didn't. You persecuted the Buddhists (Sri Lanka being a refuge where Buddhism survived Hindu persecution). Secondly it originated from southern Nepal. Thirdly, much of the Buddhist belief systems is NOT unique, such as Karma, cycle of life, simplicity, middle road. These are also in Taoism and Confucism. 

Lastly, by saying a country is using a religion that originated from your nation, therefore you CLAIM OWNERSHIP is ridiculous. Does that mean Saudi Arabia can claim Pakistan and India as its territory?

India drinks Tea and eats Rice, which originated from China --- so does that mean China can claim India? In fact, the entire world drinks tea and eats rice, so does that claim extend to the globe?

Think before you speak.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SinoIndusFriendship

insas91 said:


> Get a life!. If you dont have anything left in your arsenal to throw at us, better save this crap for the future or you'll run out of arguments completely.
> 
> This is an economic thread unless you can read that without reading the word Hindu somewhere in between. If you cant contribute something related to the topic better not contribute at all. There are several more intelligent members from Paksitan who would be more welcomed.



You guys brought up the topic first, but now you can't refute and are embarrassed on your short-comings, you shift the blame?! Typical cowardly behavior. 

Okay let's get back on topic:

You guys are obsessed with "beating China" and becoming the fastest growing economy. You guys constantly bring up comparison with China, not Pakistan, not Bangladesh, and not even China. WE DON'T CARE FOR SUCH USELESS TRIVIA. We are self-confident and more busy with life. I don't read of insecure comparison with USA, nor Japan, nor Europe in China. I don't read of Pakistan comparing with India (unless someone from India brings the topic first). America doesn't compare herself with India. In fact most noise is the backlash of H1B and outsourcing to India. 

I don't get all of this insecure fascination. Mexico is also poor (not as much) and is next to USA, but Mexico NEVER has this inferiority complex.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist

@ *SinoIndus, *

Indians are calling us trolls. Do not answer them. They will never understand. They do not deserve any reply. Just ignore the Indians.


----------



## insas91

iajdani said:


> *Well I did not know that was an Indian but I guessed it with my previous experince. Most of the time I found WB only takes most optimistic version of Indian data. Thats the fact.
> May be too many Indians working in WB and discharging responsibility concerning south asia.
> *
> Regarding deflation... I will ofcourse be worried if I were the finance minister of India. I know India will come out of deflation very quick but even going into deflation shows how vulnerable Indian economy and the domestic consumption.




The Global Development Finance 2009 report was prepared by the International Finance Team of the World Bank's Development Prospects Group. Substantial support was also provided by staff from other parts of the Development Economics Vice-Presidency, World Bank operational regions and networks, the International Finance Corporation, and the Multilateral Investment Guarantee Agency.

The principal author was Mansoor Dailami,
with direction from Hans Timmer. The report was
prepared under the general guidance of Yifu Justin
Lin, World Bank Senior Vice President and Chief
Economist. The principal authors of each chapter
were:
*Overview Mansoor Dailami
Chapter 1  Andrew Burns, Elliot Riordan, and Annette de Kleine Feige
Chapter 2  Dilek Aykut, Eung Ju Kim,
Yueqing Jia, and Sergio Kurlat
Chapter 3 Douglas Hostland, William Shaw, and Mansoor *Dailami 


Here is the core team that prepared this report mentioned in the article. *AND THE TEAM DOESNT HAVE A SINGLE INDIAN*.

GDF 2009 - Core Team


*NOW CAN WE STICK TO THE TOPIC?????????*


----------



## SinoIndusFriendship

insas91 said:


> The Global Development Finance 2009 report was prepared by the International Finance Team of the World Bank's Development Prospects Group. Substantial support was also provided by staff from other parts of the Development Economics Vice-Presidency, World Bank operational regions and networks, the International Finance Corporation, and the Multilateral Investment Guarantee Agency.
> 
> The principal author was Mansoor Dailami,
> with direction from Hans Timmer. The report was
> prepared under the general guidance of Yifu Justin
> Lin, World Bank Senior Vice President and Chief
> Economist. The principal authors of each chapter
> were:
> *Overview Mansoor Dailami
> Chapter 1  Andrew Burns, Elliot Riordan, and Annette de Kleine Feige
> Chapter 2  Dilek Aykut, Eung Ju Kim,
> Yueqing Jia, and Sergio Kurlat
> Chapter 3 Douglas Hostland, William Shaw, and Mansoor *Dailami
> 
> 
> Here is the core team that prepared this report mentioned in the article. *AND THE TEAM DOESNT HAVE A SINGLE INDIAN*.
> 
> GDF 2009 - Core Team
> 
> 
> *NOW CAN WE STICK TO THE TOPIC?????????*



Yes congratulations to India!!! I don't see this as a zero-sum game. For starters are stronger India has positive spillover, as does a stronger China. Secondly, this is not a game.

Also we need to cautious with what is written. The World Bank is a political organization. Enough said. 

Can't we just be happy for one another?!  Imagine SARC + ASEAN + CJK + CIS (Iran too) = UNBEATABLE.


----------



## insas91

SinoIndusFriendship said:


> You guys brought up the topic first, but now you can't refute and are embarrassed on your short-comings, you shift the blame?! Typical cowardly behavior.
> 
> Okay let's get back on topic:
> 
> *You guys are obsessed with "beating China" and becoming the fastest growing economy. You guys constantly bring up comparison with China, not Pakistan, not Bangladesh, and not even China. WE DON'T CARE FOR SUCH USELESS TRIVIA. We are self-confident and more busy with life. I don't read of insecure comparison with USA, nor Japan, nor Europe in China. I don't read of Pakistan comparing with India (unless someone from India brings the topic first). America doesn't compare herself with India. In fact most noise is the backlash of H1B and outsourcing to India.
> *
> I don't get all of this insecure fascination. Mexico is also poor (not as much) and is next to USA, but Mexico NEVER has this inferiority complex.




I see you are feeling left out that India doesnt compare to you. And in your dimwits you fail to understand why we compare to China and not US. 

*
BECAUSE US, EUROPE ARE DEVELOPED COUNTRIES. CHINA IS A DEVELOPING COUNTRY.
AND SINCE INDIA IS A DEVELOPING COUNTRY WE COMPARE TO DEVELOPING COUNTRIES THAT ARE COMPARABLE TO OURS. *

Now I hope that aint Ph.d?

Is this what you call sticking to the topic??? Seriously you have little to contribute with your knowledge of economics than in derailing this thread.


----------



## insas91

* Indias Subbarao Says Theres No Risk of Deflation in Economy​*Share | Email | Print | A A A


June 20 (Bloomberg) -- Reserve Bank of India Governor Duvvuri Subbarao said there is no risk of deflation in the countrys economy with inflation having turned negative for the first time in three decades.

*India doesnt suffer from demand constraints, the central bank governor said today in Pune, western India. The RBI looks at several indicators to monitor inflation and some of these show that prices of food and primary articles are still high, Subbarao said.*

In a country like India, it is important to ensure food prices are reasonable, he said. The central bank will consider all price trends in its July review and will also revisit growth and inflation figures, he said.

Subbarao said reversing an expansionary policy is part of fiscal management and that there was no schedule for this.

The governor said it was important for stimulus plans to work through fully and that they have had some effect on parts of the economy, such as steel, cement, two-wheelers, cars, cargo and freight traffic.

*The central bank governor said the priority was restoring the economy to a high growth path and making sure exports recover*.

The government will unveil its borrowing program in the July 6 budget, he said. The RBI will manage the borrowing program in a non-disruptive manner.


----------



## King Julien

SinoIndusFriendship said:


> Just one example Arjun MBT, all foreign core components. India tried to copy but couldn't. *And yes everyone copies*. Europe copied Chinese Ships, Iron making, Paper making, mathematics, gun powder, kites, etc. *So when China copied in return, why the fuss?
> *
> Also, I know Hindu nationalists will say "we GAVE you Buddhism". Well technically NO you didn't. You persecuted the Buddhists (Sri Lanka being a refuge where Buddhism survived Hindu persecution). Secondly it originated from southern Nepal. Thirdly, much of the Buddhist belief systems is NOT unique, such as Karma, cycle of life, simplicity, middle road. These are also in Taoism and Confucism.
> 
> Lastly, by saying a country is using a religion that originated from your nation, therefore you CLAIM OWNERSHIP is ridiculous. Does that mean Saudi Arabia can claim Pakistan and India as its territory?
> 
> India drinks Tea and eats Rice, which originated from China --- so does that mean China can claim India? In fact, the entire world drinks tea and eats rice, so does that claim extend to the globe?
> 
> Think before you speak.



*COPY​*
lol this shows how insecure you are and hence this hatred towards India. I didn't made any comments on china's achievement and you yourself commented about chinese copying everything.. may be you feel bad about it...

anyways I did not write anything on religion, may be you are hallucinating.... what's that stuff you've been smokin these day's 

also, you seem to be a serious case of identity crisis, your id is sino indian friendship, you endorse pakistan and china's flag.


----------



## SinoIndusFriendship

insas91 said:


> I see you are feeling left out that India doesnt compare to you. And in your dimwits you fail to understand why we compare to China and not US.
> 
> *
> BECAUSE US, EUROPE ARE DEVELOPED COUNTRIES. CHINA IS A DEVELOPING COUNTRY.
> AND SINCE INDIA IS A DEVELOPING COUNTRY WE COMPARE TO DEVELOPING COUNTRIES THAT ARE COMPARABLE TO OURS. *
> 
> Now I hope that aint Ph.d?
> 
> Is this what you call sticking to the topic??? Seriously you have little to contribute with your knowledge of economics than in derailing this thread.



Pakistan, Mexico, Indonesia, Brazil, Russia are all large developing economies (well large enough) but they compare to see how they can improve, rather than putting out an air of jealousy.  And no, India is about as comparable to China as Sri Lank is to India.

A more pertinent question is how can we sustain this development. This economic downturn can be turned into an advantage if we use it. For starters cost of doing business is cheaper. Secondly, out of work persons can use this time to focus on R&D. Lastly, now is an optimal time to build relationships and gather with like-minded folks.


----------



## insas91

SinoIndusFriendship said:


> Pakistan, Mexico, Indonesia, Brazil, Russia are all large developing economies (well large enough) but they compare to see how they can improve, rather than putting out an air of jealousy.



Brazil, Russia, Mexico: Yes 
Pakistan: No 

Large is a relative term. Pakistan may be large when looked absolutely. But they are not when looked relatively. 

List of countries by GDP (real) growth rate - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

If youve heard of the BRIC. It is a group of what GoldMan Sacchs predicts will own 85% of world economy by 2050.


----------



## insas91

King Julien said:


> *
> also, you seem to be a serious case of identity crisis, your id is sino indian friendship, you endorse pakistan and china's flag.*


*

 Lost in transition, actually.*


----------



## SinoIndusFriendship

insas91 said:


> Brazil, Russia, Mexico: Yes
> Pakistan: No
> 
> Large is a relative term. Pakistan may be large when looked absolutely. But they are not when looked relatively.
> 
> List of countries by GDP (real) growth rate - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> If youve heard of the BRIC. It is a group of what GoldMan Sacchs predicts will own 85% of world economy by 2050.



Constant stroking can get a man to get a hard-on.  These Banksters will say whatever to get what they want. Be careful when making deals with the devil.  Good Luck!


----------



## TopCat

insas91 said:


> Brazil, Russia, Mexico: Yes
> Pakistan: No
> 
> Large is a relative term. Pakistan may be large when looked absolutely. But they are not when looked relatively.
> 
> List of countries by GDP (real) growth rate - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> If youve heard of the BRIC. It is a group of what GoldMan Sacchs predicts will own 85% of world economy by 2050.



Hahaha again funny.
That list is done in a descending order only exception is India. It is put in 17th position even though other countries with higher growth was placed below India. 
*Another Indian tampering??? *
I doubt India's GDP grew more than 6% last year anyways.


----------



## dbc

notting hill said:


> and you look like a clown stranded in the middle of a road with a begging placard and the top portion blown off .. no wonder you passed that unwarranted statement on this forum..



I do apologize; I entered this thread with the intention of learning more about the health of the Indian economy. But instead I discovered the following pearls of wisdom from world travelled PDF members. Please do commit them to memory you may use it to impress your boss, friends, colleagues and family.

*"..China alone has more development and construction that the ENTIRE EU + USA + JAPAN + KOREA IN THE LAST 100 YEARS put together!!! I've been all over the world, and Dubai is NOTHING compared to even a SMALL TINY CITY in China....."

"..the USA and Europe's economy is a "bubble economy", in that I mean EVERYTHING IS HYPED AND ARTIFICIALLY INFLATED. If you want actual GDP, China is larger than USA by a significant amount..."

"...Indians love the west and the zionists so dont be too surprised if western media glorifies India....Indians are very good at kissing up to the westerners."

"...In America most people are not very happy "

"India never invaded any country in her last 10000 years of history."

"India is one of the few countries in the World, which gained independence without violence."

"India is the world's largest, oldest, continuous civilization."
*


----------



## SinoIndusFriendship

Death.By.Chocolate said:


> I do apologize; I entered this thread with the intention of learning more about the health of the Indian economy. But instead I discovered the following pearls of wisdom from world travelled PDF members. Please do commit them to memory you may use it to impress your boss, friends, colleagues and family.
> 
> *"..China alone has more development and construction that the ENTIRE EU + USA + JAPAN + KOREA IN THE LAST 100 YEARS put together!!! I've been all over the world, and Dubai is NOTHING compared to even a SMALL TINY CITY in China....."
> 
> "..the USA and Europe's economy is a "bubble economy", in that I mean EVERYTHING IS HYPED AND ARTIFICIALLY INFLATED. If you want actual GDP, China is larger than USA by a significant amount..."
> 
> "...Indians love the west and the zionists so dont be too surprised if western media glorifies India....Indians are very good at kissing up to the westerners."
> 
> "...In America most people are not very happy "
> 
> "India never invaded any country in her last 10000 years of history."
> 
> "India is one of the few countries in the World, which gained independence without violence."
> 
> "India is the world's largest, oldest, continuous civilization."
> *



Oui Oui Oui 

How's the rioting going for ya?


----------



## Omar1984

Death.By.Chocolate said:


> "India never invaded any country in her last 10000 years of history."



Battle of Lahore, September 6, 1965. India invaded Lahore, Pakistan then invaded Sialkot, Pakistan.
India again invaded East Pakistan (now Bangladesh) in 1971.



Death.By.Chocolate said:


> "India is one of the few countries in the World, which gained independence without violence."



Partition was one of the most violent events that ever took place in human history that left over a million people killed. Even before partition, Muslims and Hindus/Sikhs were killing each other when there were talks of a new state, Pakistan emerging. Punjab saw the most violence than any other place in South Asia, even before both Pakistan and India got their independence from the British in 1947.



Death.By.Chocolate said:


> "India is the world's largest, oldest, continuous civilization."



Indians claim the Indus Valley Civilization is theirs. There's many threads about this topic in other parts of this forum discussing the IVC. Well the IVC covered all of present day Pakistan, parts of present day India, parts of present day Afghanistan, and even parts of present day Iran, and India never existed back then.



Indus Valley Civilization - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## dbc

@Omar1984

I know Omar, sigh! I grow tired of &#252;ber nationalism. On a side note, it is ironic that you and Communist two of the most vocal detractors of India are actually helping the Indians with your vehement critiquing (something for you to think about).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spitfighter

This thread is about everything except India's economy, do change the title so that it reflects the true nature of the thread, i.e BS.


----------



## A1Kaid

Spitfighter said:


> This thread is about everything except India's economy, do* change the title so that it reflects the true nature of the thread, i.e BS.*







Stick to the topic guys.


----------



## Coolyo

Coolyo said:


> Well this website has been hijacked by Indians...



..............


----------



## Tefal

how the hell u forgot Dr manmohan singh. he was the one who saved india in 1992 otherwise india would have been sold to bank of england.


----------



## aimarraul

i guess india can't stay aloof from this crisis

Tata Motors posts FY09 consolidated loss of Rs 25.05 bn on JLR

Tata Motors, India`s leading automobile company, announced a consolidated loss of Rs 25.05 billion during the financial year 2008-09 as the global slowdown has taken its toll on auto manufacturers globally. During the financial year 2007-08, it has reported a profit after tax (PAT) of Rs 21.68 billion.

The company has reported consolidated revenue of Rs 709.39 billion in 2008-09. The consolidated financial performance of the company is not comparable to 2007-08 on account of the acquisition of Jaguar Land Rover in June 2008. In 2007-08, the consolidated gross revenue was Rs 356.60 billion.

Global meltdown especially after July 2008 with vehicle financing and demand drying up impacted the auto industry worldwide, including Jaguar Land Rover, which the company acquired in June 2008. In 2008 therefore, Land Rover sales fell considerably. However, Jaguar was able to maintain the sales level primarily on the back of a very strong consumer response to the newly launched XF sedan, it said.

The company has actively responded to this changed situation by taking a number of urgent and long term measures. These include cutting costs drastically and working on a plan of substantial cost reduction, aligning production with demand and tight control over cash flows. In addition, it has introduced successfully new variants on both Jaguar and Land Rover brands, and is to unveil the all new XJ sedan shortly, it said.

Shares of the company gained Rs 7, or 2.37%, to settle at Rs 302. The total volume of shares traded was 36 at the BSE (Friday).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## third eye

Where did you think India is .. on the moon ?

Obviously we too are affected by the global crisis. TATA and similar companies are feling the heat due to thier overseas assets.

However, other than IT related industries things are not so bad in India thanks to the enormous domestic market.


----------



## aimarraul

third eye said:


> Where did you think India is .. on the moon ?



it looks that way when you talk about your economy&#12290;&#12290;&#12290;&#12290;&#12290;


----------



## third eye

aimarraul said:


> it looks that way when you talk about your economy&#12290;&#12290;&#12290;&#12290;&#12290;



What inputs have you got about lunar economy ?


----------



## aimarraul

Indian IT industry may cut 75,000 jobs this year

MUMBAI: The Indian IT industry, already under pressure since the downturn began in the US financial, banking and insurance markets last year, is
IT Jobs
10 most admired cos | Nations with highest salary hikes
likely to see around 75,000 job losses this year, according to senior executives of leading software companies.

President Barrack Obama&#8217;s policy on outsourcing had prompted some technocrats to estimate the extent of possible job losses in India to around 50,000 in the first half of this year itself. These job losses would be across the sectors such as IT, ITES and BPO, they added.

&#8220;As on March 31, 2008, there were 550,000 direct jobs created by the IT industry in Bangalore,&#8221; said Infosys board member TV Mohandas Pai. &#8220;I would estimate close to 30,000 IT professionals, earning an average salary of Rs 5 lakh per annum, would have lost their jobs between April 2008 and March 2009 in Bangalore.&#8221;


----------



## PeacefulIndian

aimarraul said:


> it looks that way when you talk about your economy&#12290;&#12290;&#12290;&#12290;&#12290;



Is it so hard to understand that export driven economy like China was sure to suffer considerably more than India? You brag about 75K job losses in India. China has suffered multiple times. You have lost 20 million jobs. And this figure accounts only for migrant workers. Other sections not included. 

BBC NEWS | Asia-Pacific | Chinese migrant job losses mount


----------



## PeacefulIndian

aimarraul said:


> i guess india can't stay aloof from this crisis
> 
> Tata Motors posts FY09 consolidated loss of Rs 25.05 bn on JLR
> 
> Tata Motors, India`s leading automobile company, announced a consolidated loss of Rs 25.05 billion during the financial year 2008-09 as the global slowdown has taken its toll on auto manufacturers globally. During the financial year 2007-08, it has reported a profit after tax (PAT) of Rs 21.68 billion.
> 
> ...............



This has more to do with their acquisition of Jaguar in UK & not much with Indian markets. The acquisition was just ill-fated & ill-timed. So even with Nano doing extremely well in India, the UK branch has had to suffer considerable loss, leading to net loss for the company.


----------



## aimarraul

PeacefulIndian said:


> Is it so hard to understand that export driven economy like China was sure to suffer considerably more than India? You brag about 75K job losses in India. China has suffered multiple times. You have lost 20 million jobs. And this figure accounts only for migrant workers. Other sections not included.
> 
> BBC NEWS | Asia-Pacific | Chinese migrant job losses mount



wow,wow ,it's an indian report about your IT industry.20 million jobs lost in china? maybe you are right. i guess this cutting jobs problem only happened in your IT industryhow lucky you are


----------



## aimarraul

Indian Textile Sector May Cut 500000 Jobs

Though the central government claimed that India has survived the global financial crisis, a senior bureaucrat in the Ministry of Commerce has come out with a startling figure, which suggests that the Indian textile industry will lose half a million jobs by April 2009 due to the global financial crisis.

Commerce Secretary G.K. Pillai told reporters in New Delhi that according to the estimates of the textile ministry, there will be job losses of about 500000 in the next five months. Pillai also said that the sector was facing a severe crunch because of deepening problems in the world economy, but stressed that New Delhi was cobbling together a package for the "distressed export sector". The United States and the European Union account for 65 percent of India's total garments exports.

The textile sector accounts for 20 percent of India's industrial production and more than 30 percent of the country's export earnings, according to government figures. Pillai said the overall export growth rate was likely to slide to 10 percent in the financial year ending March 31, 2009.

The Federation of Chambers of Commerce and Industries in a recent study said the sector's growth slipped from eight percent in 2005 to 0.8 percent during April-August this year and warned of massive layoffs in the coming months.

The Confederation of Indian Industries (CII) trade lobby also said that India's garment exports too dipped by up to 35 percent during July-September in the current financial year.


----------



## SinoIndusFriendship

It seems everyone is against corruption until they are the person receiving the payout.


----------



## Nemesis

> Indian bureaucracy worst in Asia



What a shock!! 

In Delhi we have a certain word for getting things done - "Jugar". It involves everything from using influence to paying money to get things done. Pathetic really. I'll be really surprised if there is something that is more corrupt than the IAS. 

Funny thing though - they are supposed to be our brightest minds. The IAS exam is one of the toughest in India.


----------



## SinoIndusFriendship

wtf said:


> India prepares for shift to gas-based economy
> 
> * In a few years, households receiving piped gas at home can use a fuel cell unit to produce power and heat, which can also be used to chill homes during summer. The fuel cell unit also produces hydrogen, which can be stored and used to run a motorcycle.
> 
> * Residents of an apartment or a colony can come together to buy a micro gas engine or a gas turbine that can power an entire apartment, office complex or industrial estate.
> 
> * Once gas is available in a large number of cities, city buses could switch over to compressed natural gas (CNG) as would many private cars. Malls, offices, hospitals and restaurants could be directly chilled by gas, using vapour absorption chillers.
> 
> ...........................



Doesn't sound too safe to have a fuel cell unit and hydrogen storage in the home. It's a disaster (aka explosion) waiting to happen. These should be at government utility stations not in the home. 

Oh, and I would like to add LNG (liquified natural gas) is not feasible in hot and dry locales. Requires too much energy to refrigerate and keep the gas cooled. Just like SAGD (steam assisted gravity drainage) is not feasible in cold climates.


----------



## blain2

Patriot said:


> I don't know about India but in Pakistan there is huge amount of corruption.



Corruption is endemic in South Asia. From a critical standpoint, I think the reason the perception about corruption is better in India is because of the overall mood of the country which perceives things to be getting better and that also includes perceptions about corruption.

I have to tell you that Pakistanis are probably the most negative of all South Asians when it comes to the running of their country. I have a relative of whom I always ask the same question, so how are things in your neck of the woods (even though I am in and out all the time) and his answer is perpetually negative despite the massive development and him being very well off (after retiring from PIA).

So perceptions are one thing which can simply be based off stories that one has heard about supposed corruption and off you go labeling the country as very corrupt (not saying we do not have this problem, however its certainly no better or no worse than India, BD etc. in my opinion).


----------



## SinoIndusFriendship

blain2 said:


> Corruption is endemic in South Asia. From a critical standpoint, I think the reason the perception about corruption is better in India is because of the overall mood of the country which perceives things to be getting better and that also includes perceptions about corruption.
> 
> I have to tell you that Pakistanis are probably the most negative of all South Asians when it comes to the running of their country. I have a relative of whom I always ask the same question, so how are things in your neck of the woods (even though I am in and out all the time) and his answer is perpetually negative despite the massive development and him being very well off (after retiring from PIA).
> 
> So perceptions are one thing which can simply be based off stories that one has heard about supposed corruption and off you go labeling the country as very corrupt (not saying we do not have this problem, however its certainly no better or no worse than India, BD etc. in my opinion).



Absolute true! When I ask an Indian who are things going? They automatically respond "Great! Super! Best in the world! India shinning! India is a superpower!" But when I ask a Philippino, they respond "Not so great. Too much corruption. Business is bad." 

So from someone not knowledgeable about both nations they would conclude India is doing better than the Philippines. But this is untrue. The Philippino is telling the truth, but....


----------



## XYON

Hasnain2009 said:


> List of countries by Corruption Perceptions Index - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> India - 72
> Pakistan - 138
> 
> India is much better then Pakistan!



A prostitute who sleeps for Rs.100 with a man is the same as the one who does it for Rs.10000!! Same goes for the concept of a whore house, no matter what the size or how many whores it has within!


----------



## Communist

Welfare for all: Rs 139 per Indian, per month - India - The Times of India


In a few days, the UPA government will present its first budget to the country. Announcements made during the election campaign and after taking charge indicate that there will be a focus on the aam admi &#8212; cheap food grain for consumers, investment in basic infrastructure, healthcare, etc.

But, one of the biggest problems faced by the country&#8217;s 500-million-strong workforce is that a safety net to cover loss of jobs or livelihoods still seems below the government&#8217;s radar.

India spends just over 1&#37; of its gross domestic product (GDP) on social welfare schemes. Most of the workforce in the unorganized sector is left totally uncovered. Compare this to advanced countries, which have strong welfare provision and spend 20% to 30% of their GDP on extensive programmes to ensure unemployment allowance, healthcare and pension.

Studies have shown that many of *the poorer countries in Africa and Asia spend more than India on social welfare schemes. Bangladesh spends 3.8% and Senegal 4.3% of GDP respectively on social welfare.*

An ILO study has shown that India could provide the most basic social security to all its citizens if every Indian spent just Rs 139 per month, that is, about 4% of its GDP in 2008.

So, it is doable if the government is willing. As the people fight the global downturn, which has devoured millions of jobs elsewhere in the world, isn&#8217;t it time the UPA government provide longer-term relief to the people?


----------



## Communist

SC says even God will not be able to save this country

*Indian Supreme Court says even God will not be able to save this country*


New Delhi, Aug 5 (ANI): The Supreme Court today refused to amend the law for launching criminal prosecution against those who illegally occupy official houses, and said that even God will not be able to save this country.

We are fed up with this government, the apex court said, adding They don&#8221;t have the guts to differ with the opinion of the clerks.

Even God will not be able to save this country. In India even if God comes down he cannot change our country. Our country&#8217;&#8217;s character has gone. We are helpless, a bench of Justices B N Aggrawal and G S Singhvi observed.

The apex court said people who are vexed with the approach of the government on various issues are filing PILs before it.

You complain about judicial activism when you are in power. When you are not in power you come to us for remedy, the bench remarked.

The bench gave vent to its anger as the Additional Solicitor General Amarender Saran bluntly told the court that the Union government has decided not to amend Section 441 IPC (criminal trespass) for prosecuting squatters of government accommodation in the country.

The government took the stance that the existing provisions provided under the Public Premises Act was sufficient to evict those illegally occupying government accommodation.

Moreover, it claimed that out of 99,100 government houses only 300-odd dwellings were under unauthorised occupation for which had been made to evict them. (ANI)


----------



## Tefal

India is biggest and currrupt country in the world. Its bureaucracy is worst. iam fully agree with u. i have doubt with its worst bureaucracy will india achive the target of being super power?


----------



## NSG_BlackCats

Indian stocks best performers in 2009 ​New Delhi, June 28: Indian stocks have emerged as the best performers among those in the emerging and the developed markets across the globe so far this year, giving investors the highest return of nearly 60 per cent.
According to an analysis of MSCI Barra indices, a measure of returns from various stock markets across the world for foreign investors, Indian stocks have outperformed their global peers, including in the US, the UK and China in 2009 so far. 
Indian stocks have provided a return of 59.30 per cent year-to-date, against 34.37 per cent gains provided by MSCI Barra's emerging market index, covering all developing nations. 
Indian stocks have even outperformed all the developed world markets covered by MSCI Barra, as the markets in the US and the UK gave returns of just 2.33 per cent and 10.17 per cent, respectively, so far this year. 
Among the emerging BRIC (Brazil, Russia, India and China) nations, the Brazilian market was the closest competitor with gains of 56.89 per cent till June 26 this year. The Chinese and the Russian markets have given returns of 36.77 per cent and 41.61 per cent, respectively, in the year so far. 
The 30-share benchmark index of Indian stocks, Sensex, gained over 5,000 points in the year so far to settle at 14,764.64 points on June 26 compared to 9,600 levels on December 31, 2008. 
Other emerging markets which gave over 50 per cent returns so far this year include Indonesia (55.85 per cent) and Chile (51 per cent). 
Analysts opined that the Indian markets have been rising on the positive global cues and got a positive spur from the decisive mandate in favour of Congress-led UPA in the General Elections. 

"The Indian stocks have been on a recovery path primarily in the past three months due to election results and on expectation of new government spurring the economic reforms in the country in the days to come," an analyst from a leading brokerage said. 
Meanwhile, other developed markets including Canada gave 25 per cent returns, Sweden (21.42 per cent), Norway (24.70 per cent) and Japan (2.45 per cent), according to the data. 
Further, Indian stocks have also performed significantly better in the past three months period up to June 26 and have given foreign investors returns of 62 per cent. 

The Brazilian markets gave returns of 40 per cent, Russia 34.37 per cent and China 34.98 per cent in the three months. 

*LINK*


----------



## PeacefulIndian

http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/ed601036-5f54-11de-93d1-00144feabdc0,dwp_uuid=a6dfcf08-9c79-11da-8762-0000779e2340.html

India eyes huge rise in road building 

By Joe Leahy in Mumbai
Published: June 22 2009 19:02 | Last updated: June 22 2009 19:02
Indias Congress party-led coalition government is planning to invite foreign investors to participate in an ambitious move to increase road construction 10-fold as the country seeks to boost much-needed infrastructure development.

Kamal Nath, Indias new road transport and highways minister, said he planned to set up a government roads finance corporation that would securitise its income and potentially list on the stock market to raise funds for his ambitious plan.

The roads are in a mess, Mr Nath told the Financial Times in an interview.

At the moment, weve been struggling with [building] 2km a day  Ive set a target for 20km a day ... we are going to work towards that.

Bureaucracy and land disputes have so far curbed Indias efforts to improve its crumbling road network, even as its neighbour across the Himalayas, China, has built super-highways criss-crossing the country.

However, the return last month of the Congress party-led ruling coalition with an overwhelming majority has created the opportunity for an infrastructure programme of historic proportions, similar to the pre-war highway construction boom of the US.

PwC, in a report titled Infrastructure in India  a vast land of construction opportunity, says India is targeting investment in roads of $92bn in the five years to 2012.

The central government is inviting bids for more than 200 national highway projects, the equivalent of 13,000km of road.

About one quarter of these projects, with an aggregate length of 3,000km, were already at the pre-qualification stage for tenders. In addition, state governments are planning to tender 4,500km of roads by 2010.

Analysts said that, while the programme was laudable, the key was implementation.

Indias road-building programme in recent times has been disrupted by factors such as frequent changes of leadership at the National Highways Authority.

They need to be ambitious and, more importantly, they need to focus on execution, said Arvind Mahajan, infrastructure and government national industry director at KPMG.

Mr Nath said the new roads finance company would be able to draw on the governments Rs100bn ($2bn) in annual earnings from a tax on fuel sales as well as budgetary allocations of about Rs40bn and other income of about Rs60bn.

He said the government would raise international financing for the corporation as well as investment from pension funds and others interested in the long-term returns offered by infrastructure.

I will do a roadshow in the next two months, all over the world, to attract funds for this, he said.


----------



## notorious_eagle

blain2 said:


> Corruption is endemic in South Asia. From a critical standpoint, I think the reason the perception about corruption is better in India is because of the overall mood of the country which perceives things to be getting better and that also includes perceptions about corruption.
> 
> I have to tell you that Pakistanis are probably the most negative of all South Asians when it comes to the running of their country. * I have a relative of whom I always ask the same question, so how are things in your neck of the woods (even though I am in and out all the time) and his answer is perpetually negative despite the massive development and him being very well off (after retiring from PIA).*
> 
> So perceptions are one thing which can simply be based off stories that one has heard about supposed corruption and off you go labeling the country as very corrupt (not saying we do not have this problem, however its certainly no better or no worse than India, BD etc. in my opinion).



Very well said Sir, Pakistanis have to be the most negative people in the world. I know soo many people who act like this, even though they are prospering but they cant stop being negative. Just last week i met an old relative for dinner; he simply couldnt shut up about how bad business is in Lahore but did say proudly that he bought a new Signus.


----------



## dBub

Jun 18, 2009

BEIJING (AFP)  China angrily denounced Thursday the approval by the Asian Development Bank of a 2.9-billion-dollar funding plan for India, saying the scheme encroached on a territorial dispute between the Asian giants.

"The Asian Development Bank, regardless of the major concerns of China, approved the India Country Partnership strategy which involves the territorial dispute between China and India," foreign ministry spokesman Qin Gang said, referring to a largely uninhabitable Himalayan region.

"China expresses its strong dissatisfaction over this... The bank's move not only seriously tarnishes its own name, but also undermines the interests of its members."

A bank spokeswoman confirmed to AFP that the plan had won "broad support" from the board of directors during a Monday meeting, but insisted it was not taking sides in the territorial dispute, only seeking to push forward its poverty alleviation efforts.

"ADB takes no position on territorial disputes between its members," ADB spokeswoman Ann Quon told AFP in an email.

"ADB will issue suitable guidelines for its staff on dealing with proposed activities in disputed areas... Individual projects and programmes will require separate approval by the board of directors."

According to India's Economic Times, the 2.9-billion-dollar package for India covers the whole country for the period from 2009 to 2012.

However, it says, China is particularly concerned about a 60-million-dollar watershed protection project in the Arunachal Pradesh region, where much of China and India's territorial dispute is centred.

India says China occupies 38,000 square kilometres (14,700 square miles) of its Himalayan territory, while Beijing claims the whole of the northeastern Indian state of Arunachal Pradesh, which is 90,000 square kilometres.

The two countries fought a brief but bloody border war in 1962, and are yet to resolve the border dispute.

"The Asian Development Bank as a regional development institution should not interfere in the political affairs of the members," China's spokesman Qin said.

"The Chinese government strongly urges the Asian Development Bank to take effective measures to eliminate the negative impact of this move."

The ADB's Quon said: "ADB's charter mandates that ADB shall not interfere in the political affairs of any member and that only economic considerations shall be relevant to its decision."




Havent found commentary on this development on the forum and thought I would table the issue for discussion. 

Even tho the Chinese media and authorities have been agressively denouncing the move, it seems odd that China didn't block it all together given their clout within the institution.


----------



## AkhandBharat

The bandra worli sealink project was inaugurated today.

From wikipedia:


> The Bandra Worli Sea Link is an 8-lane, cable-stayed bridge with pre-stressed concrete viaduct approaches, which will link Bandra and the western suburbs of Mumbai with Worli and central Mumbai, and is the first phase of the proposed West Island Freeway system. The Rs. 1600 crore project of Maharashtra State Road Development Corporation (MSRDC) is being executed by Hindustan Construction Company. Designs and Project management is by M/s DAR Consultants. Although expected to have been completed by December 2008, after a long delay of 5 years, construction is still underway. The bridge is now slated to be inaugurated on June 30. The Sea Link will enable speedy travel between Bandra and Worli, cutting travel times from 60&#8211;75 minutes to 7 minutes.



Here's a small video on the spectacular inauguration show.

For more information:
Bandra-Worli Sea Link - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

http://economictimes.indiatimes.com/Features/Bandra-Worli-Sea-Link-raises-hopes-for-new-infrastructure/articleshow/4714826.cms

Spectacular Laser Show on Eve of Bandra-Worli Sea Link Inauguration - myPOPKORN

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jako

Greaaaaaaaaaat........a marvel for sure......the laser and fireworks show was great ton


----------



## AkhandBharat

Yeah, very satisfying indeed.

When the entire West Island Freeway project is completed, it will be a great marked improvement over the existing and much needed infrastructure alongwith the metro transportation system that is being developed by Reliance Infrastructure. This will also shut up idiots like Gpit who think the Indian govt (UPA) only talks about development but does nothing for infra development to turn Mumbai into a world class city.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spitfighter

Good stuff, we need more such projects not only to improve our dilapidated infrastructure but also to provide employment. 

This is only the beginning, they are working on so many things, improving the national highway, building an economic corridor, adding new terminals to nearly all the airports, building/upgrading ports, i just hope the progress continues and if it does 10 years from today India will look nothing like it does today.


----------



## scshqgcm

i think CCP want to treat corruption more seriously this year
and we will see the result of the action.
if President Hu can not control it ,he will be a loser,but now i trust him.
and i think Boss hu had made the decision,the problem how to do it.
for me ,i think use the Internet is a good way,we had put some of the officials in jail this year.
but i think the chinese Justicial bureau should be controled by the centeral goverment,and let them not be affect by the local goverment.
the corruption will be more dangerous for those stupid officials.


----------



## wtf

I was once talking to a lawyer (Canadian-American, worked in a bunch of developing world as adviser etc.). My theory was that a quick legal system might be the solution to corruption.

She walked me through the history of England. In the 1800's the country was very corrupt. She told me that my description of Indian system is similar to the English system to a T. And then suddenly in the early 1900s the country cleaned up. She said that it is an enigma in legal communities how that happened. It was not clear if the fast development on industrial sector cleaned up the legal system or whether a better legal system and reducing corruption allowed industries to develop. 

Her point was that a fast developing economy and improving technology might automatically clean up the system (her example was of a clogged pipe - you flush it with fast flowing water, it automatically cleans up. Some might say that cleaning up the pipe allowed water to flow faster.) . Maybe poverty and lack of resources go together and if you fix one, the other gets fixed automatically.

One example she showed was TN Seshan cleaning up the election process. That might have been seen as a small change. But it had the effect of a massive "anti-incumbency" wave against corrupt governments. Very few parties manage consecutive 5 year terms anymore in state elections. That in turn trickles down into a slightly better bureaucracy. Another one is the appointment of prominent people into political positions (Manmohan Singh, Nandan Nilekani etc.).

I am sure these things take time, but I am hopeful that things are changing for the better not worse.


----------



## wtf

notorious_eagle said:


> Very well said Sir, Pakistanis have to be the most negative people in the world. I know soo many people who act like this, even though they are prospering but they cant stop being negative. Just last week i met an old relative for dinner; he simply couldnt shut up about how bad business is in Lahore but did say proudly that he bought a new Signus.



There is a solution to this, at least in face to face conversations-- just bring up India or Bangladesh into the discussion. Or if you are from US (or live in US), start talking about differences between developing and developed world (act as if Pakistan is worse off in comparison to US, but could develop).

Last year I had dinner with a group of Pakistani businessmen and professors from a business school in Lahore (with a sprinkling of Americans, Indians, BDeshis and Sri Lankans). They were very negative when they were talking about Zardari or political change. Now, it is not common in US business circles to be very negative over dinner conversation (unless you are having a late night drink - then it is OK for men to cry  , so I had to change the tone.

I bought up Indian,Sri Lankan and Pakistani stock markets and started comparing them. In a few minutes the people of different groups were boasting about how well their country was doing in comparison to the other. I kept my mouth shut after that and the dinner conversation was saved. Hilarious!!


----------



## scshqgcm

iajdani said:


> Yes that was wat needed (affirmative action) to bring about parity among backward indegenous people and chinese and Indians, so the civil war ended and brough prosperity for all the citizens. Now they are again reviewing those laws and reforming where it needed. That is how it should be.
> 
> PS: Nobody kicked any Chinese or Indians out of Malaysia and till this day Chinese are the most affluent people of Malaysia.


come on,man ,in a moden country,who have they right to kick any of it's citizens out of their own country.Hitler had done that.
and about Malaysia chinese,i dont think they r treated equally,the Malasia indians too.
you can not imagine that ,a black French want to set up a company and he have to have a white French partener,and the law is protecting to so-called local people ,no matter how long your ancester become a local even more than 150 years ago,just because you r indians or chinese.in Malaysia they do it now.this is racist.
Malaysia chinese work hard ,and the get a better life,but this is a reason to prove that there is no discrimination?
what a funny logic!
everyone should be equal in a country under it's law

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

South Asian countries should really respect each other's sovereignity.

Sri Lanka is not a disputed territory and its not part of India. Sri Lanks is its own independent country, and I wish Sri Lanka all the success.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scshqgcm

glomex said:


> Sri Lanka May Become ?Hong Kong of India? After War (Update2) - Bloomberg.com
> 
> Sri Lankas economy can bounce back from its weakest growth in six years and become the Hong Kong of India as the end of almost three decades of civil war boosts business opportunities, HSBC Private Bank said.
> 
> Decades of fighting on the Indian Ocean island shackled its $32 billion economy, which according to figures released yesterday expanded 1.5 percent last quarter from a year earlier as the global recession intensified the slowdown. Ports, retailers, apparel and tea exporters could lead a recovery after the Tamil Tiger rebels were defeated last month.
> 
> The rebound will be spectacular, said Arjuna Mahendran, the Singapore-based chief investment strategist for Asia at HSBC Private Bank, which oversees $494 billion in assets. To start with, Sri Lankas location gives its port a natural advantage.
> 
> Sri Lanka could benefit from its proximity to India, just as Hong Kong profits from being a trade hub to China. Sri Lanka lies 31 kilometers (19 miles) south east of India, the worlds second-fastest-growing major economy.
> 
> Seventy percent of the volume handled by the Colombo port is trans-shipment of goods imported by India and this could be increased because Indian ports dont have adequate depth, Mahendran said. Sri Lanka has embarked upon a plan to quadruple capacity at the Colombo port in three years.
> 
> The Liberation Tigers of Tamil Eelam were defeated on May 16, ending their 26-year struggle for a separate homeland in Sri Lanka. The Tigers, who controlled a third of the country at one point, fell swiftly since January as the Sri Lankan military launched an unprecedented offensive to wipe them out.
> 
> Lot of Potential
> 
> Its something you never expected to happen when you have lived most of your life under the specter of war, said Otara Gunewardene, who runs Odel, Sri Lankas biggest department store. Its unbelievable. I see things differently now and see a lot of potential for growth.
> 
> Odel plans to sell a stake in the company to overseas investors and spend $20 million to add another 70,000 square feet to its flagship store in Colombo and open new outlets in other cities in the country.
> 
> We fought terrorism and now the economic war has to be fought, said Malik Fernando, whose family owns Dilmah Tea Co., among the best-known Ceylon tea brands in the world. For manufacturers, the cost of doing business is very high because infrastructure, like roads and power, was neglected because of the war.
> 
> Small Economy
> 
> Dilmah, for example, operates a bus service in Colombo to pick up their workers from home because we know that if they use the public transport, they are going to be late, fagged out and stressed, Fernando said.
> 
> Still, Sri Lanka can be turned around quickly as it is a small economy and Dilmah is exploring options to expand in the hotels and tourism business, Fernando added. John Keells Holdings Ltd., the islands biggest diversified company, said it sees opportunities to grow in all its businesses from property development to banking and insurance.
> 
> Tea exporters could also benefit from a 30 percent surge in prices this year while the worldwide recession hasnt sapped demand for the high-end lingerie and apparels the nation sells overseas, HSBCs Mahendran said.
> 
> Sri Lanka, which receives about 500,000 tourists each year, aims to increase that number by at least 20 percent annually through a global campaign entitled Small Miracle, said Dileep Mudadeniya, managing director of the Sri Lanka Tourism Promotion Bureau.
> 
> More Tourists
> 
> The war discouraged travelers from the U.S. and Europe for years from visiting the teardrop-shaped tropical island.
> 
> Occupancy rates have been 40 percent in the past two years in Colombos five-star hotels, which have a combined capacity of 2,000 rooms, said Jerome Auvity, general manager at Hilton Colombo. As a result, the average room tariff is about $62 a night, he said.
> 
> There is no immediate reaction suggesting business is rising, Auvity said. Give it another six months to see whether confidence returns to Sri Lankas leisure market. There is still this dark cloud, this debate and issue regarding the displaced people.
> 
> The final battles have left about 300,000 people displaced and living in more than 40 camps across the northern part of the country. President Mahinda Rajapaksa said last month he intends to resettle them in the region within 180 days.
> 
> Still, the Board of Investment of Sri Lanka expects foreign direct investments to quadruple to $4 billion by 2012, led by investments in ports, tourism, telecommunication and textiles.
> 
> Foreign Investment
> 
> We have been getting encouraging responses from foreign investors, said Dhammika Perera, chairman of the Board. We expect three leading hotel chains to sign an investment agreement with us in about three months.
> 
> Sri Lankas economic growth can accelerate almost four times the current pace to 6 percent by 2010, says Prakriti Sofat, an economist at HSBC Holdings Plc. in Singapore. Citigroup Inc. economist Anushka Shah expects growth at 5.7 percent next year.
> 
> The nations benchmark stock index, the Colombo All-Share Index, surged 3.1 percent to 2416.02 at close of trade today, the most since the week the war ended, as local investors snapped up shares.
> 
> The Securities and Exchange Commission is now keen for the likes of George Soros, Mark Mobius and other top fund managers to invest in the country and help the Colombo Stock Exchange double its capitalization to $14 billion in a year.
> 
> It will take a while for people to realize that a 30-year war has ended and the dividends it can bring, said Channa de Silva, director general of the Commission. Sri Lanka is a country waiting to unfold and we are confident there will be a lot of interest internationally.
> 
> Sri Lanka May Become ?Hong Kong of India? After War (Update2) - Bloomberg.com



1 United States 14,330,000&#12288; &#12288;
2 Japan 4,844,000
3 China (PRC) 4,222,000 ]
4 Germany 3,818,000 
5 France 2,978,000 
6 United Kingdom 2,787,000
7 Italy 2,399,000
8 Russia 1,757,000
9 Spain 1,683,000
10 Brazil 1,665,000
11 Canada 1,564,000
12 India 1,237,000
13 Mexico 1,143,000

38 Colombia 249,800
 Hong Kong 223,800

78 Sri Lanka 42,160

no offence,my Sri lanka friends.
i just want to ask Indian friends,how ,when?
Hongkong 's GDP is 20%+ of India,and HK had been the world financial center next to London and NY,and it had developed more than 150 years,and the Guang dong province next to HK has 35% of Indian GDP,and you know that Macau and Taiwan is near HK too.
so tell me ,will you let Mumbai to be replaced by Sri lanka.and when Sri Lanka has trouble ,will you stay with her?
we will do everything to protect HK,why?HK is part of China,and we r brothers.
and i am sure that Sri Lanka will have a better future,and they will work hard to develop their country,but i dont think India will try her best to make Sri Lanka to be HK.and i dont think india have or will have the power to do so.i dont think the US will put her financial center in Canada.
now ,Shanghai is the most developed city of China mainland,and it's goal is to catch up with HK,and even Beijing dont think about it.

if you have one HK ,you r great power in your region
if you have more HKs,even little HKs,you r superpower for sure

walk before you talk

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aimarraul

mumbai may become"Hong Kong of india" someday,what on earth will anyone consider a country as "hong kong of india".......it's ludicrous......


----------



## wtf

Omar1984 said:


> South Asian countries should really respect each other's sovereignity.
> 
> Sri Lanka is not a disputed territory and its not part of India. Sri Lanks is its own independent country, and I wish Sri Lanka all the success.



Yes, the author should have called it the Singapore of South Asia. If it was India specific and stock market related, a better term would be "the new Mauritius". 

Looks like Sri Lanka may be on a different track though. With high levels of literacy and an end to strife, it has the possibility of becoming the new South Asian tiger. The author was clearly thinking in terms of the Asian tigers (Korea, Hong Kong, Singapore and Taiwan). But I see Sri Lanka as more similar to Korea than Singapore. Sri Lanka is not as small as the other three and will have to develop more than one industry unlike the others.

I think they might actually leave India behind in development for a while (Just like the Asian tigers grew earlier and faster than Mainland China).


----------



## TOPGUN

Sri lanka Benfiting as a trade patner is one thing havign a crazy  wet dream about taking over Sri lanka is bad for the health for those who want too seems as these days someone wants to take over somone elses house : i hope it never ever happens live in peace and let live in peace !


----------



## wtf

TOPGUN said:


> Sri lanka Benfiting as a trade patner is one thing havign a crazy  wet dream about taking over Sri lanka is bad for the health for those who want too seems as these days someone wants to take over somone elses house : i hope it never ever happens live in peace and let live in peace !



Who wants to take over Sri Lanka? The better aim is to over-take Sri Lanka, at least in economic growth.


----------



## sob

Found this very interesting article in Times of india

India-Lanka undersea power cable pact soon


> India and Sri Lanka are set to energise their relations. Literally. The two neighbours will soon sign an MoU to study the feasibility of laying an undersea cable &#8212; which will be one-ofits-kind in Asia when completed &#8212; to connect their power networks. Sources said the MEA has approved the draft agreement which is to be signed shortly.
> An interlink between India and Sri Lanka will also firm up the idea of establishing a South Asian energy grid being discussed by the Saarc grouping. India already has a heavy-duty power link with Bhutan and connecting Bangladesh and Pakistan will not pose much of a technical problem. Final touches are being given to a study on the South Asian grid.
> An undersea link will allow both countries to manage peak demand or at times when hydel capacities in their respective areas run low just as it is doing now in India. The link will help Sri Lanka reduce use of expensive fuels and import cheaper power from India&#8217;s surplus. For India, the link will open up a new market for its projected surplus.
> An initial report prepared by the stateowned transmission utility PowerGrid, which will be the implementing agency from India for the subsea link, has pegged the cost at Rs 2,292 crore and said it could be completed within 42 months of getting investment approvals.
> The report said the power supply scenario between India and Sri Lanka will allow them to exchange about 500 mw of electricity in the short term.
> Once the two sides settle down with this quantity, power flow can be ramped up to 1,000 mw, roughly one-fourth of Delhi&#8217;s peak consumption, by 2015-16. These are the time frames when the generation capacities in both countries are projected to improve, with surplus in the Indian southern grid.
> PowerGrid and Ceylon Electricity Board will be looking at laying a cable under the Gulf of Mannar between Rameshwaram in Tamil Nadu and Talaimannar on the left flank of the Mannar islands in Sri Lanka. On the Indian side, the cable will be connected to the southern grid at Madurai through an overhead transmission line. On the Sri Lankan side, the underwater cable will be linked to that country&#8217;s network at Anuradhapura through an overhead line.
> The undersea link will be laid on the seabed just as telecom and Internet cables run across ocean beds around the world. It will have safeguards on both sides against electrocution in case of damage from ship anchors or sharks. An optic-fibre cable will also run alongside the main power cable to keep an eye on the link and also provide extra telecom capacity between the two countries.
> At present, India is facing a 16&#37; electricity shortage, with a peak demand of 107,000 mw. The government plans to add 78,500 mw capacity by 2012, with more envisaged in the captive and merchant segments by private investors. Many other proposals are in the pipeline, which, after taking into account the projected growth in load, suggests that there will be surplus of 6,000 mw during peak hours and 12,300 mw during lean periods.


http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...power-cable-pact-soon/articleshow/4718266.cms

This is similar to the Power Cable between Sweden and Denmark which was laid by ABB. During Summers Denmark has higher requirement of power while in winter Sweden due to the extreme cold becomes a purchaser.


----------



## Choppers

TOI Mumbai


----------



## Choppers

*Zip Zap Zoom*!

IT TOOK US LESS THAN 8 MINUTES TO REACH WORLI FROM BANDRA VIA THE BWSL

Rahul Khilnani 


It was quite an exhilarating experience to be able to commute via the Bandra Worli Sea Link for the time. We started off from the MSRDC site office near Bandra Reclamation and halted at Worli, in a matter of less than 8 minutes, using the sea link route as it was gearing up to open to public in less than 48 hours. 
The gigantic pylons on the sea link are mesmerizing and the breathtaking view of the city from this bridge will make one fall in love with the city of Mumbai. Undoubtedly, a landmark, the BWSL is one of the finest structures that have been constructed in Mumbai. 

As we drove on BWSL we could hear the waves below splash on to the gigantic pillars that have been constructed in the sea with perfection, without damaging the network cables below, the lifeline of Mumbai city. 
Look out your car window and you can see the beautiful high rises and the sea on either side, making you feel as if you were on a cruise. 
I had obviously assumed that it would take us around 30 to 40 minutes to reach the other end and I kept looking at my fuel tank to ensure that the tank had enough gas to get me back to the MSRDC office as I did not want my car to be the first one to be towed off this beautiful bridge, but to my surprise in less than 8 minutes I was at the other end, taking into account that I halted almost every 2 minutes to take snapshots! 

As we approached the end of the sea link the first question that I asked the engineer who was accompanying me was, &#8220;That&#8217;s it!&#8221; and he retorted, &#8220;How long do did you expect it would take?&#8221; 
Shocked and amazed at the time it took me to complete the entire stretch it seemed unbelievable that the entire project had taken so long, until the engineer revealed how difficult it was to construct a sea link in the middle of the sea. 

HCC and MSRDC managed to pull off this one despite all the pressures and problems that arose because of environmental issues and issues related to the fishermen as well. Not withstanding political pressures and the fact that they had to work in a not so accommodating environment. 

It was only during the time I was shown the presentation at the MSRDC office that I realized what went on behind the scenes. 
It was revealed, during the presentation, that one of the largest water cranes in the world, the Hercules, was called in from Singapore to complete the final phase of the project before the monsoons. 

Hercules, as the name suggests, is so huge that it can only be used during high tides as it requires a certain depth to be able to tread the high seas. 
Apart from that HCC and MSRDC were faced with the problem of network cables below, which would get damaged if the crane was used when the water level was low. So, the crane was called in during high tides, sent back during the low tide and so on and so forth for months at a stretch. 
The project was finally complete and the crane was sent back into the high seas. Phew! Never imagined what went on behind the scenes while I zipped past this 5.6 km magnificent structure in less than 8 minutes. 

All said and done, now the project has been complete and I think one can sit back and enjoy the ride with an awe-inspiring view of the city, by-passing a major traffic bottleneck with 23 signals thereby saving fuel to the tune of a whopping 260 crore annually. Believe it or not!


----------



## Choppers

*&#8220;It is a great feeling&#8221;*

Ajit Gulabchand, CMD of Hindustan Construction Co, contractor for the Bandra Worli Sea Link, speaks to Rahul Khilnani about the project

*HOW WAS YOUR EXPERIENCE?* 

First, it has been a challenging project. It is a great feeling to have produced a fine piece of engineering. I feel proud to be part of an aesthetic structure. It shall improve the lives of the citizens of the country and has given us the privilege of doing so. It is one of the finest independent structures and a fine piece of engineering. It was quite an experience and we are very proud to have been part of this project. 

*DID YOU FACE ANY PROBLEMS?*

Yes we did face a lot of problems and hurdles. There have been frustrations as hindrances because of issues related to the fishermen, environmentalists and changes in the design from time to time and also several changes in cost, but we managed to do it ensuring that the people of this country were benefited.

*DID YOU THINK THAT THE PROJECT WOULD GET COMPLETED BEFORE THE MONSOONS THIS YEAR? *

We were skeptical for many reasons and there were fears of how this would be completed on time, but I was 100 percent sure that it would be completed this time. A lot of processes and people were involved and I had faith in each one of them. We have been in this field for almost 100 years now. We ensure that the people are benefited and we have proved time and again that we never compromise on quality. After all, we are about serious engineering. It is our DNA to do that and that is why we get contracts. It did cost us but we saved on time. MSRDC and our company gained here. I can say, with humility, that only a qualified company can think of it and we are special. I can say with pride that we are happy now. I would also like to add that my engineers are the finest in the world and that is one of the reasons that this project was handled so well. 

*WHAT ABOUT THE OTHER PART OF THE PROJECT?*

The other lanes will be ready after monsoons within 2 months. However, it will not affect the traffic at large. From the public point of view the government should speed up the Haji Ali and Nariman point link work soon so that all the lanes are ready and traffic is decongested along all the routes. In fact we think that an underground link be made as this will reduce pollution, will not affect the aesthetic design of the link and will be much better to work on. 

All said and done, the government should quickly embark upon the other phase of this project.


----------



## Incredible India

The bridge is named as &#8221;Rajiv Gandhi Sethu&#8221;.
Mumbai sea bridge to be named after Rajiv Gandhi


----------



## xebex




----------



## xebex

Incredible India said:


> The bridge is named as Rajiv Gandhi Sethu.
> Mumbai sea bridge to be named after Rajiv Gandhi




*Bandra-worli sea link *is the best name ever. nothing against Rajiv gandhi, dont we have enough Rajiv Gandhi mameorials already??


----------



## xebex




----------



## xebex




----------



## sob

xebex said:


> *Bandra-worli sea link *is the best name ever. nothing against Rajiv gandhi, dont we have enough Rajiv Gandhi mameorials already??



I completely agree with you. Enough of this sycophancy naming every other thing after the Gandhi's is too much.

Bandra Worli Sea Link or some other nice name would be enough. When will our crappy politicians grow up.

In Delhi after so many years people still call Connaught Place rather than Rajeev Chowk.


----------



## sob

looks like a typical mess up in the planning stage. this is something which plagues all the projects in our country

Bandra-Worli Sea Link: A hi-tech incompetence



> Many people celebrated the opening of the Bandra-Worli Sea Link in Mumbai, Indias first cable-stayed road bridge across the sea. In fact, it is a classic example of how not to do city or project planning. What was supposed to be a Rs 300-crore project completed in 2004 actually cost Rs 1,600 crore and was completed five years late.
> 
> Supposedly it will reduce the 40-minute car journey from Bandra to Worli to seven minutes, but in practice it will lead to traffic bunching at both ends of the link, and become a nightmare during rush hour. Mumbai needs at least one and preferably two ring roads, partly elevated and partly offshore, be linked by a trans-harbour bridge to Navi Mumbai, and have no traffic signals so that traffic can move at high speed, getting off at various exit ramps into different sections of the city. Beijing has seven such ring roads, but India has none.
> 
> The Bandra-Worli link is a short stretch that does not even cover the western shore, as envisaged two decades ago. It took ages because of design changes and payment disputes. The trans-harbour bridge creek has been bid for twice yet not awarded to anybody. Nobody takes a holistic view of the citys traffic needs because of the politics and money involved in alignments, land acquisition and contract placements.
> 
> Nevertheless, some people celebrate the Sea Link saying something is better than nothing: Why expect too much, we are like that only. Yet plenty of things in India are world class. Infosys and TCS could not have got where they are today by doing projects five years late and at five times the estimated cost. We have world class manufacturing companies like Tata Steel and Bharat Forge.
> 
> It is simply not true that Indians cannot do things well. The first step towards holistic town planning may be legislative change that gives cities strong mayors with substantial budgetary resources, who can carry through major initiatives. We do not have to be quite as good as China, which has built seven sea links in the last six years. But we can surely do better than the Bandra-Worli project.



Bandra-Worli Sea Link: A hi-tech incompetence- Infrastructure-Economy-News-The Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BSF

Rs.50 is too costly don't you guys think.
When i was in NOIDA we had a DND i used to frown every time i had to take Rs.15 to pay the toll. 
I would use the normal route some times to save me money.
I have heard that the cost has gone up to Rs.20 after i left.

Not that i am a cheapo but I am not in such a hurry. And more over you always find a jam in Ashram, defeats the purpose.


----------



## TopCat

The author probably forgot about Bangladesh as being an Asian country. BD bureucracy is the worst. They are good for nothing.


----------



## third eye

Bureaucrats are the same all over - at least in S Asian countries. On a lighter note I'd like to share a joke on them

*One man to another while traveling in a bus* : "This guy next to me has this irritating habit of scratching his elbow every now & then.its bugging me."

*His Fr replies *: " Forget it .. I know him -he suffers from piles".

*The 1st man* : "Damn it what has piles to do with him scratching his elbow ??"

*His Fr replies* : Relax.. he is a civil servant , he doesn't know his a*rse from his elbow "!!


----------



## Choppers

The sealink saves a lot of time and petrol too.So overall its cheaper compared to using the existing road.


----------



## Jako

Choppers said:


> The sealink saves a lot of time and petrol too.So overall its cheaper compared to using the existing road.



what bout the rs 50 toll tax silly???


----------



## shravan

Jako said:


> what bout the rs 50 toll tax silly???



What about 50Rs.? It's not a big deal. 
Time is money in Mumbai.....


----------



## Jako

shravan said:


> What about 50Rs.? It's not a big deal.
> Time is money in Mumbai.....



bhai sab,take a look at the jam today in the sea link...........


----------



## shravan

Jako said:


> bhai sab,take a look at the jam today in the sea link...........



I had been there today. 4 days free hai.


----------



## Jako

shravan said:


> I had been there today. 4 days free hai.



lolz.....now i know the real cause of the jam!......how was the view ,buddy


----------



## Choppers

wat i m tryin to say is that travelling on existing road consumes a lot of petrol.
Using sealink will certainly save your money spent on fuel.This is also environment friendly.Also it will ease up the existing route. 

Irrespective of the toll,people will use this sealink as saving TIME is more important for the people in this commercial capital of India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Choppers

*Rs 1,634-cr sea link may change hands for Rs 282 cr*

Chittaranjan Tembhekar | TNN 

Mumbai: The Maharashtra government might have spent Rs 1,634 crore to build the Bandra-Worli Sea link (BWSL), but it could end up giving the BWSL to the contractor that wins the bid for the Worli-Haji Ali Link (WHAL) for just Rs 282 crore. 

MSRDC sources said that once the WHAL is completed, the sea link&#8217;s toll would rise even higher. To reduce the hefty toll that motorists would have to pay, the state could pay Rs 1,352 crore upfront to the new contractor. However, the new contractor would also have to purchase the BWSL from the state government for Rs 1,634 crore. So, the contractor would end up shelling out just the difference, Rs 282 crore, for the BWSL. The new contractor then collects the toll. 

UPA chairperson Sonia Gandhi on Tuesday directed the state government to immediately start building the next sea link between Worli and Haji Ali. &#8220;But it&#8217;s not going to be an easy task as the state will have pay Rs 1,352 crore to make the toll affordable. Building the next three links will prove to be expensive,&#8217;&#8217; said a senior MSRDC official. 

The total cost of the next 4.2-km WHAL section, including buying the BWSL, would come to around Rs 4,600 crore. As the builder cannot have a second toll post on WHAL, he will have to buy the existing BWSL at Rs 1,634 crore. If calculated with the cost of escalation and interest during construction, the total cost of the WHAL would be Rs 5,000 crore. Unlike the Bandra Worli Sea Link&#8217;s contracted work, where the government paid the entire money, WHAL is going to be built on a build, operate and transfer (BOT) basis. 

To recover Rs 5,000 crore through toll over a 40-year period, they could charge motorists using both links over Rs 130 for just one-way toll. 

&#8220;The toll would be beyond the paying capacity, so the state will have to subsidise it by paying Rs 1,352 crore. Hence, the decision on the new sea link is taking time,&#8217;&#8217; said a senior MSRDC official. 

He added that that the subsidy would ensure that the toll remains at an affordable Rs 50 to Rs 60. 

*Rs 10 lakh toll expected per day* 

Mumbai: The Bandra Worli Sea Link is expected to generate over Rs 10 lakh in toll a day. As per the contract with Mumbai Entry Point Toll (MEPT), which will collect the toll, the agency has to give Rs 1.44 crore to the makers of the bridge, Maharashtra State Road Development Corporation (MSRDC), every week. 

The contract with MEPT is for 52 weeks, during which the MSRDC expects to generate over Rs 75 crore. The MSRDC expects to sell the BWSL to the builder developing the Worli-Haji Ali Link within 52 weeks, after which the WHAL builder will collect the toll.







HIGH-POWERED DRIVE: The convoy of vehicles carrying UPA chairperson Sonia Gandhi rides down the sea link on Tuesday


----------



## shravan

Jako said:


> lolz.....now i know the real cause of the jam!......how was the view ,buddy



From there i can see my building.... 

City has started to change. Even I was shocked to see the changes. 
Nobody can deny it.


----------



## SinoIndusFriendship

Great job India! Mumbai!!!

May I make some practical suggestions? Turn this bridge into a tourist attraction like the BUND in Shanghai. Have water fountains (with multi-color lighting) like they do in Korea and a light-show in the evening. It will also increase tourist revenue and world-wide opinion of India/Mumbai.

By the seashore, clean it up a little, have some clean eateries by the beach and umbrellas and lights for evening stroll like they do in many world-class beachside resorts. Mumbai can turn into a real money earner. Build some hotels by beach. This doesn't have to be entire beach, focus on a few km of beach first.

I had my doubts before, but I see India Shinning is not only a shallow marketing blitz -- it is India's dream. 

TO BE HONEST, I am very exited and *impressed* with the Gujarat GIFT project. India is big enough and important enough to have its very own Financial Capital. Don't give up hope! If you work a little each and everyday, it all adds up.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

*The rural poor fare better than in China.*

By JOHN LEE From today's Wall Street Journal Asia.

China and India will likely defy the economic malaise in Western economies and grow at more than 7% this year. But that is where the comparison should end. Contrary to popular hype, India is actually outpacing China where it counts most -- the economic growth of the rural poor.

Half of China's population and two-thirds of India's still live in rural areas -- roughly 700 million people in each country, most of whom remain poor. In China, the urban-rural income ratio has become increasingly disparate; it was 1.8 times more in the mid-1980s, 2.4 in the mid-1990s, 2.9 in 2001 and now around 3.5.

This trend starkly contrasts with the early years of Chinese economic reform. Over 80% of the poverty reduction in China occurred during Deng Xiaoping's reforms, between 1978 and 1988. Although per-capita incomes have risen since then, the net incomes of about 400 million people have declined over the past decade.

India started from a lower economic base but has made greater gains: Its urban-rural income gap has slowly but steadily declined since the early 1990s. Over the past decade, economic growth in rural India has outpaced growth in urban areas by almost 40%. Rural India now accounts for half of the country's GDP, up from 46% in 1993. Unlike the Chinese, rural Indians do not have to migrate to already crowded urban areas to earn a better living.

These trends mirror the path of economic reform in both nations. China had a huge head start in alleviating poverty. It began free-market reforms in 1978, while India only started on its current journey away from socialism toward a market-based system in the early 1990s. Since the turn of the century, India has been rapidly improving, but China has been getting worse. And since 2000, poverty and illiteracy in India have halved, while the same figures doubled in China.

The role of domestic consumption in the economy also demonstrates the divergent paths of these two developing giants. In China, domestic consumption as a proportion of GDP has fallen to 35% from around 60% in the 1980s. The Chinese "economic miracle" depends mostly on exports and state-led fixed investment. Even Beijing consistently admits this is an unbalanced, unsustainable strategy. Moreover, depressed consumption levels and correspondingly high levels of savings by the citizens of a still-poor country mean growth is uneven and benefits relatively few. In contrast, domestic consumption composes more than two-thirds of the Indian economy. India has a lot of catching up to do, but its poor are rising with the tide, unlike in China.

China's emphasis on state-led fixed-investment growth in urban areas may have fostered this trend, exacerbating inequality and heavily favoring a relatively small number of well-placed insiders. After the 1989 Tiananmen Square massacre, Beijing decided the state should reassert its control of economic growth, which had rested on private-sector entrepreneurship. Before Tiananmen, private-sector investment growth in rural China was growing at 20% annually. After Tiananmen, it dropped to 7%. Hundreds of millions of Chinese have since missed out on the fruits of the country's spectacular growth.

The Chinese and Indian development models are not actually in competition, despite what newspaper headlines and books may suggest. But as magnificent as Shanghai now is, its shiny buildings have been built on the backs of peasants forced to deposit their savings into state-owned banks and receiving little in return. In contrast, India started its reforms 15 years later than China but is quietly and gradually building its base. Now that Prime Minister Manmohan Singh is starting his second term, he will do well to reject the dangerous appeal of the Chinese approach.

India's Rising Tide - WSJ.com

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## ANDUBYLL

Agree with the author here.

Actually India's agricultural reforms started well before China, starting in 1965 with the 'green revolution'. Since then, India had made substantial gains in agricultural production. 

What India lacked is the industrial and economic reforms that it needed in 1965, to go with its agricultural reforms.

Instead, Indira Gandhi proceeded with blanket socialism and nationalisation of industries, effectively killing free market reforms and made India lagging in these vital sectors.

China for its part, its reforms started in 1978 was to build economic reforms on top of large 'kibbutz' type agricultural reforms typical of the soviet union. While largely successful in increasing state GDP output of agriculture, it never gain individuals to become successful farmers or increase wealth through agriculture. Therefore the huge disparity between the Chinese farmer seeking wealth in large cities against the Indian farmer remaining in the farms of India.


----------



## aimarraul

i don't know about india,but there are lots of problem in china's village ,the coverage rate of basic oldage pension and medical insurance systems is very low, hope the recent medical reform and government grants will make the situation better,CP should always remember it's the peasant gived them the jobs.&#27700;&#33021;&#36733;&#33311;&#65292;&#20134;&#33021;&#35206;&#33311;


----------



## BanglaBhoot

*The Prospects of a Country on the Rise

July/August 2009

Edward Luce

EDWARD LUCE is Washington Bureau Chief of the Financial Times and the author of In Spite of the Gods: The Strange Rise of Modern India.*

"Businessmen, after all, do not usually make good public intellectuals," writes Nandan Nilekani early in his book, as he recalls discussing with a friend whether to put finger to keyboard. A few pages later, he describes himself as an "avid amateur" when it comes to modern India's political economy. Avid and proficient, it turns out, for his efforts have produced one of the best and most thought-provoking books on India in years. Few Indian, or indeed Western, businesspeople would be capable of drafting such a dispassionate and self-critical account of their country's prospects. And perhaps no other Indian public intellectual could write across so many disciplines -- politics, economics, finance, education, the environment -- with as much clarity and acuity.

Nilekani's book, Imagining India, charts how India arrived at the potentially transformative moment it has reached today and describes the gargantuan challenges the country will have to overcome if it is to fulfill that potential. ("Potential" is always a key word with India, which explains why the titles of so many books about this extraordinary country begin with Imagining . . . or The Idea of . . . or The Invention of . . .) Nilekani, one of the most prominent faces of India's success in information technology (IT), is especially well qualified to write this book. As a co-founder of Infosys, the country's second-largest IT company and one of its biggest earners of foreign exchange, he both departs from the traditional Indian way of doing business and embodies its recent promise.

First, Nilekani did not inherit his business or his wealth. His father, a smalltime mill manager and a supporter of Jawaharlal Nehru, India's first prime minister, raised him to believe that the state, rather than the private sector, would provide for India's future. Nilekani remembers the logic that dominated in those days: "Why allow wealth to be created in private hands where it would probably be used for nefarious purposes?"

Second, Nilekani is a risk taker. Nobody, including his father, gave him or his company much chance of success when he was talking about launching it in 1981. He remembers one conversation: "'Don't be an idiot,' an uncle told me. 'A start-up will find it impossible to do business here.' Two decades later, however, I was being fêted as a first-generation entrepreneur, and my socialist father was in attendance at each of Infosys's shareholder meetings."

Third, Nilekani is a genuine philanthropist. In a country where giving private wealth usually involves building a temple to a Hindu god and receiving pride of honor there for generations, Nilekani is a socially progressive altruist. He has given millions of his own wealth to improve civic governance in his hometown, Bangalore, and education at his alma mater, the renowned Indian Institute of Technology Bombay. (In contrast, Mukesh Ambani, India's richest man and the chief executive of Reliance Industries, a company founded by his late father, is building a $1 billion home with 27 floors and accommodation for 600 servants on the site of a former orphanage in Mumbai.)

Finally, Nilekani is a meritocrat. This should be unremarkable, but with its caste system, Indian society is entangled in perhaps the world's most binding network of traditional social ties and obligations. Both in theory, through his stated dislike for kith-and-kin patronage in public life, and in practice, as co-chair of a company that has provided many lower-caste Indians with a ladder to wealth and respectability, Nilekani is an unapologetic modernist.

THE STRENGTH OF WEAKNESSES

Imagining India is essentially divided into two halves. The first explains why democratic, English-speaking India is starting to achieve its potential and how that could lead to a globally influential position for the country. The second catalogs the often-alarming, although never alarmist, reasons why the country could still fall apart.

"India now stands evenly balanced, between [Indians'] reluctance to change in the face of immense challenges and the possibilities we have if we do tackle these issues head-on," Nilekani writes, in reference to the country's dismal public health policies, growing energy deficit, and unwillingness to confront environmental problems. "In the long term we will either become a country that greatly disappoints when compared with our potential or one that beats all expectations."

Nilekani makes a persuasive case that key attributes, some of which were once seen as India's weaknesses, have "matured at the same time" and together have become strengths. For example, although for years after independence many Indians saw the English language as a humiliating reminder of British imperial rule, it has been an essential ingredient of India's growing competitiveness and one of the few decisive advantages India has over China. (A chapter title of Imagining India says it all: "The Phoenix Tongue: The Rise, Fall and Rise of English.") Whereas India's state governments were until recently trying to stamp out English in schools -- an effort as ineffective, fortunately, as many other misguided policies -- nowadays even communist West Bengal and Hindu-nationalist Gujarat have made the teaching of English compulsory starting in the first grade.

Or take two other former "weaknesses": India's often-chaotic democracy and its booming population. In the 1970s and 1980s, Indians and foreigners alike bemoaned the fact that New Delhi, unlike Beijing, could not control the country's galloping population growth. Autocratic China was believed to have a clear advantage over India because it could do things like limit families to one child apiece. No sane Indian politician would propose such a measure; it would have guaranteed defeat at the ballot box, writes Nilekani. Prime Minister Indira Gandhi did attempt draconian population control once during India's only brief spell of autocracy in the 1970s by imposing a brutal sterilization policy on millions of India's poor, particularly its Muslim poor. She was booted from power as soon as free elections were restored.

Gandhi's failure three decades ago has become India's twenty-first-century "demographic dividend." Starting in 2015, the ratio of workers to retirees in China will start to drop relentlessly, imposing a large and then growing tax on production and creating a severe policy challenge for a communist state that has yet to devise a modern social safety net. In India, by contrast, the median age is 25 years and falling. India's increasing youthfulness will boost savings rates and economic growth almost as far as the eye can see. In this respect, at least, India's "democracy tax" would appear to be an advantage.

Another of India's great weaknesses historically has been its addiction to bureaucracy: near-infinite paperwork offers the government middlemen who master it many opportunities for corruption. And although much of that remains, large parts of the Indian state, most important, its tax-collection operations, have become IT savvy in recent years thanks to the demonstration effect provided by the extraordinary growth of India's private sector.

When computer imports were first proposed in the 1960s, Indian parliamentarians described them as "man-eating machines." Now, computer-related business generates millions of jobs. The communist government of West Bengal has even banned strikes at local call centers -- an extraordinary step for authorities backed by trade unions and a far cry from the day, in the 1980s, when a bureaucrat called the first computers to enter Indian government offices "advanced ledger posting machines."

It is now widely acknowledged that India has benefited from this ALPM revolution. By putting an end to the culture of "export pessimism" and helping create a dynamic private sector, people such as Nilekani have given their country a perfect demonstration of what Indian businesses can achieve overseas. Gone are the days when Indian products were known for their "terrible quality" -- "yellow paper, refrigerators that didn't cool and cars that backfired on their way off the assembly line," as Nikelani puts it. Gone, too, are the days when kleptocrats could stuff the ballot boxes. India's fully electronic and much more tamper-resistant voting system was on full display in India's general elections in April and May.

AFTER THE RISE

Challenges -- to use a polite word -- still loom, of course, and Nilekani's book really comes into its own in describing those. By far the most worrying ones relate to India's rapid environmental degradation and shortsighted energy policies. On these issues, it is again Gandhi, that towering figure of strength -- "the only man in a cabinet of old women," according to one wit of her time -- who now looks like the leading culprit. By proclaiming "development before environment," she created a mindset that endures.

She was not alone in endorsing this approach, but governments in the West have gotten away with it more easily. For much of the nineteenth and twentieth centuries, European powers could plunder their resource-rich colonies while exporting any surplus population there. But India today has no such outposts and no possibility of gaining any either. It is four times as populous as the United States with just one-third the territory. And New Delhi cannot plead ignorance of the consequences of environmental degradation at home (brown clouds, chemicals in rivers -- holy rivers, no less) or abroad (global warming). After all, the Intergovernmental Panel on Climate Change, which is headed by the Indian scientist Rajendra Pachauri, shared the Nobel Peace Prize with former U.S. Vice President Al Gore in 2007.

Which is why it is particularly vexing to hear Indian leaders declare that global warming is "nothing more than a 'Western conspiracy' meant to keep India poor and underdeveloped," as Nilekani recalls one cabinet minister telling him in an all-too-believable aside. Nilekani argues that given India's population density and shocking level of deforestation, its government must transcend the dichotomy between development and the environment. Soil degradation has reduced India's agricultural output by roughly one-fifth, and growing salination caused by poor water usage will cut output further still.

Indeed, India has already suffered so much environmental degradation at such a low level of development that it is now at risk of squandering perhaps its biggest achievement since independence: food security. Today, India has a food surplus: it exports a small amount of food and stores a large quantity in warehouses in case of famine. But according to Nilekani, if current trends continue, by 2030 it will need to import 30 percent of the food it consumes. It is already a prominent victim of global warming, and yet Indian politicians continue to see climate change through the prism of postcolonial rhetoric. The melting of the Himalayan glaciers has turned the once-bounty-providing grand rivers of Asia -- the Ganges, the Brahmaputra, the Irrawaddy -- into dry riverbeds for much of the year.

Then there is the deteriorating quality of life. India's biggest cities are grinding to a halt with the rapid rise in private vehicle ownership. There are just two private vehicles for every 100 Indians, compared with more than 80 cars per 100 Americans. An India that advanced even one-tenth of the way toward the United States' version of a modern lifestyle would be a vision of purgatory. Describing the risk that ever-worsening congestion will lead to ever-tighter economic bottlenecks, Nilekani departs from his usually understated prose: "If we ignore these warnings and eventually see our growth rates tumble as our economy becomes unsustainable, we will have no-one to blame but ourselves."

Nilekani issues much the same cry of alarm regarding energy. India is blithely spewing out an increasing quantity of coal-fired emissions, exceeded only by China. The story of development is, of course, a story about carbon. As the West developed, its carbon usage grew, and so it is with India today. But it would be absurd for India to cut off its nose to spite its face by following the high-consumption route taken by the United Kingdom, the United States, and other countries as they industrialized simply because that was the route they took. At the moment, India imports 70 percent of its oil; it is expected to be importing 90 percent by 2025. As a result, Nilekani argues, India's development model now faces the "triple challenge of global warming, rising costs and insecure energy supplies."

Happily, India's relatively low level of development offers the country a hidden advantage, namely, the chance to leapfrog intermediary stages of progress. It exploited this advantage during its recent deregulation of the telecommunications sector: the absence of a deeply entrenched network of fixed phone lines enabled it to move directly to mobile telephony. Twenty years ago, it took educated city people months, sometimes years, to get a fixed line installed; today, even impecunious villagers can afford to buy a cell phone off the shelf. More than ten million new subscribers sign up for service every month.

If only Indian policymakers would take note, they could also turn the country's relative lag when it comes to energy and the environment into an advantage. Nilekani offers many solutions, including building an integrated national gas grid to transport India's growing supply of relatively clean natural gas. Many of the world's most promising biotechnology and alternative-fuel entrepreneurs are Indians based in Silicon Valley. India could create a more attractive venture-capital sector to lure back more of its own scientists and entrepreneurs from abroad. Examples of potentially transformative Indian products that are already being developed at home include the $25 laptop and a carbon-positive electric car, which has a photovoltaic sunroof. Many more would be in the pipeline if India had a U.S.-style financial system for start-ups.

IN PRACTICE

The only area in which Nilekani's solutions come across as either impractical or unrealistic is in his treatment of Indian politics, the necessary vehicle for reform. If Indian politicians were like Nilekani, there would be reason to be optimistic about India's future. India possesses the human know-how and natural resources to surmount its challenges. For example, it could devote much more agricultural land to growing biofuel crops such as switchgrass -- a move that would expand its energy stocks and relieve the country's much-abused water table, which is being drained by water-guzzling crops such as rice and wheat. But reform would mean getting rid of the layer of bureaucrats and the groups of farmers who live off India's lavish and grossly corrupt subsidy system. Maintaining India's existing system of patronage-based subsidies is the raison d'être of many lower-caste political parties, which are essential partners for the formation of coalition governments.

Nilekani does spot some hopeful trends in Indian politics, for example, the country's move away from a top-down "cathedral model" of the state toward a more decentralized "bazaar model" that draws on the country's "open source" talents. He is right to identify this. But India is no closer to being a "deliberative democracy," despite what he optimistically avers, than Italy was in the 1950s (or is today, for that matter). That said, as Nilekani rightly points out, China's worse record on some of these issues means that Indian democracy continues to be preferable to Chinese autocracy.

For good or for ill, the decisions of Indians will hold ever greater sway over the fates of other countries, including that of the United States. The solutions to India's enormous problems may not be around the corner, but they deserve very close attention. Nilekani's book is an ideal place to start contemplating India's great challenges and its no-less-breathtaking potential. The world could do with a lot more "avid amateurs" like Nilekani.

India&#039;s Fortune

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aimarraul

ANDUBYLL said:


> China for its part, its reforms started in 1978 was to build economic reforms on top of large 'kibbutz' type agricultural reforms typical of the soviet union. While largely successful in increasing state GDP output of agriculture, it never gain individuals to become successful farmers or increase wealth through agriculture. Therefore the huge disparity between the Chinese farmer seeking wealth in large cities against the Indian farmer remaining in the farms of India.



china is lack of cultivated lands,if we cann't creat enough jobs for farmer in the city,the agrarian reform will be very hard to proceed


----------



## duhastmish

aimarraul said:


> china is lack of cultivated lands,if we cann't give farmer enough jobs in the city,the agrarian reform is very hard to proceed



Indian memebers: see this is the diffrence in china and indian thinking they are bloody so far ahead , but still they know where they lack and they accept it and face the bull by his horns.

except for this -so called communism - Chinese accept all the problem they hae and face it. and communism too - if they are happy and loving it - its not a problem. 



@ aimarraul borhter - we all know china have a lack of cultivating land - but the idea of - total commercialisation is also hurting china? ( i am asking if it is hurting or not )

in my notion i think there have to be balance between - agriculture and industrialization. since chian got a big population to feed they cant relay on - others for their requirment - because we all know most are jeoalous of china's development and some are just terrified ( just in case china dont like them and for some wweird reason think to hit em) like india. althought its insane to even think china would go on a war with india.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aimarraul

duhastmish said:


> TO ALL THE INDIAN memebers: see this is the diffrence in china and indian thinking they are bloody so far ahead , but still they know where they lack and they accept it and face the bull by his horns.
> 
> except for this -so called communism - Chinese accept all the problem they hae and face it. and communism too - if they are happy and loving it - its not a problem.
> 
> 
> 
> @ aimarraul borhter - we all know china have a lack of cultivating land - but the idea of - total commercialisation is also hurting china? ( i am asking if it is hurting or not )
> 
> in my notion i think there have to be balance between - agriculture and industrialization. since chian got a big population to feed they cant relay on - others for their requirment - because we all know most are jeoalous of china's development and some are just terrified ( just in case china dont like them and for some wweird reason think to hit em) like india. althought its insane to even think china would go on a war with india.




what are you so exciting about,you have more cultivating land? cultivation is not the only option for chinese famer,there are over 200million migrant workers living in the city,all we have to do is improve their skills and create more jobs in the city,or bring the city to countryside


----------



## paritosh

we face the same problems...regardless of the article.i was always convinced that the case would be just the converse.china is a communist country...their policy was to rise from below and not let the rich get richer and the poor to keep on trying in their own time, with their own money.
but even then, china has crossed much of the threshold barriers of slowing the economy...it's like a juggernaut now...they have the money to implement varying schemes to pull-up their down-trodden lot.
we are going sloooo-mo...but it works too.and i though the 'grameen yojanas' were for the IAS babus..and that nobody watched 'krishi darshan'...!


----------



## SinoIndusFriendship

paritosh said:


> we face the same problems...regardless of the article.i was always convinced that the case would be just the converse.china is a communist country...their policy was to rise from below and not let the rich get richer and the poor to keep on trying in their own time, with their own money.
> but even then, china has crossed much of the threshold barriers of slowing the economy...it's like a juggernaut now...they have the money to implement varying schemes to pull-up their down-trodden lot.
> we are going sloooo-mo...but it works too.and i though the 'grameen yojanas' were for the IAS babus..and that nobody watched 'krishi darshan'...!



Everyone missed a key clue??? Another propaganda piece by the WSJ. Yes the disparity has increased - however, the whole boat has been lifted up. Another attempt by WSJ at antagonizing India & China....... tisk tisk.

Please see with your own eyes!  I realized one major truth: We are more similar than we are led to believe. The difference is minute.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Choppers

A*uto sales on a roll, up for 5th straight month*

TIMES NEWS NETWORK 

New Delhi: Spurred by discounts and easy retail finance, car and passenger vehicle sales raced ahead in June, for fifth month in running, with the top three manufacturers&#8212;Maruti, Tata and Hyundai&#8212;fuelling the growth. Maruti led the drive as its numbers grew 9.5&#37; at 61,773 units against 56,411 units in June last year on the back of its new compact Ritz. Sales of Maruti&#8217;s small-car portfolio were up 22% at 46,156 units against 37,767 units in June 2008. 

The combine of Tata Motors and Fiat also gained, led by a four-fold increase in sales of Fiat cars. The combine saw an increase of 11% in June at 19,513 units (17567 units). While Tata Motors&#8217; numbers were flat at 17,039 units (17,017 units), it was Fiat&#8217;s sales increased from 550 units in June last year to 2,472 units. 

Hyundai&#8217;s sales increased by 5% to 23,016 units against 21,881 units last June. &#8220;We hope that, in the coming Budget, the government will continue its initiatives which it had taken to support the domestic market. I hope it would take positive steps to support exports,&#8217;&#8217; said Arvind Saxena, senior vice-president, Hyundai India. 

Luxury carmaker Honda, which launched the Jazz hatchback last month, saw a 6.5% surge in sales at 5,039 units. Mahindra&#8217;s utility vehicle sales were up 56% at 17,653 units. 

Two-wheeler sales were also healthy with Hero Honda witnessing a 24% surge at 3.65 lakh units against 2.95 lakh units in June last year. TVS also saw a 12% increase in sales, while sales for Honda Motorcycle and Scooter India (HMSI) grew 28%.


----------



## PeacefulIndian

Can India run ahead of China? - Views - livemint.com

Indians have for long suffered from an advanced case of China envy. It has never been just a question of higher growth rates in China. Visitors from India have also inevitably come back with breathless tales about the new downtown Shanghai, the magnetic levitation trains or the new highways being built across that country.
However, the World Bank said on Monday that India is expected to grow at a slightly faster pace than China in 2010. And the two economies will expand at around the same rate in 2011.

I*s this a turning point in the long race between the hare and the tortoise?
There is little doubt that the gap between the rates at which the two emerging giants are growing has started narrowing. China used to grow around 3 percentage points faster than India earlier this decade. That gap has now narrowed to the point of insignificance in the past couple of years, even without discounting China&#8217;s dodgy macroeconomic numbers.
This change is likely to be enduring for several reasons. First, China is more exposed to the vagaries of the world market because of its high trade intensity. A Japan-style secular slowdown in the US and Europe over the next decade will hurt China more than India unless China moved beyond its admittedly successful mercantilism.*
*Second, the foreign direct investment boom in China since the mid-1990s pushed up its investment rate, enabled technology transfer and plugged the nation into global supply chains. All this took China closer to the global efficiency frontier, but it now seems that diminishing returns are setting in. Future growth will have to depend more on domestic demand and local innovation, which means that China will have to change its growth model.*
Third, China is a fast ageing society, thanks to a one-child policy. This demographic change will increase dependency ratios and social costs.
India seems to be on a stronger wicket right now, thanks to its higher dependence on domestic demand, its vibrant entrepreneurial culture and a young population. But that should not mean that catching up or overtaking China is inevitable.

*The joker in the pack is the quality of national leadership. India needs to do several things if it has to realistically overtake China in the next decade: economic reforms, better infrastructure, less bureaucracy and intensive skill development, for example.*

The ending excerpt sums it all IMO. India has all the chances of overtaking China earlier than excepted, provided that political class cooperates.


----------



## xebex

*Coming to an Ex&#8211;Car Dealer Near You: Pickups from India *

Dramatically weakened by recession, U.S. automakers in the next few years are likely to be challenged on their home turf by car manufacturers from the developing world. But while the Chinese were expected to be the first to land in North America, it now looks like India will beat China to the U.S. market &#8212; and not with cars, but with light trucks. 

By the end of the year, Mumbai-based conglomerate Mahindra & Mahindra &#8212; best known outside India for manufacturing tractors &#8212; plans to launch two-door and four-door compact pickups that would compete with established brands such as the Toyota Tacoma, the best-selling compact truck in the U.S., and the Ford Ranger. Powered by clean-burning diesel engines and tailored for U.S. buyers, prices for the as-yet-unnamed pickups will range from $20,000 to $30,000, says Pawan Goenka, president of Mahindra & Mahindra's automotive business. The company also plans to launch two SUVs, called the Scorpio and the Bolero, in the U.S. next year. 

Mahindra & Mahindra, which has annual sales of $6.3 billion, is the third largest tractor company in the world and India's largest SUV maker. The company is no stranger to North America &#8212; it's been selling tractors in the U.S. since 1995 and has assembly plants in Texas, Georgia and California. 

By launching vehicles aimed at American consumers, the Indian company is wading into a market that has been decimated by higher fuel costs and plunging sales amid a recession that has driven General Motors and Chrysler to restructure under bankruptcy-court protection. U.S. sales of gas-guzzling SUVs have fallen from a peak of 2.84 million in 2003 to just 1.26 million last year, according to J.D. Power and Associates. SUVs accounted for 17.1&#37; of U.S. auto sales in 2003; in the first five months of 2009, SUVs made up just 7.8% of the market. 

Goenka, however, says Detroit's woes create opportunities for new brands to gain a foothold in the U.S., which remains the top market in the world for light trucks. "The automakers' struggles have definitely given us an opening," says Goenka, who spent 14 years in GM's research and development division. For one thing, Chrysler, GM and Ford are steering away from trucks and SUVs and toward smaller cars, leaving room for newcomers. And as the Big Three shed hundreds of dealerships, Mahindra & Mahindra, along with its U.S. partner Global Vehicles of Alpharetta, Ga., is finding it easier to establish a sales network. Global Vehicles, an auto importer and distributor, has signed up 336 dealers, some of them former outlets for GM, Chrysler and Ford, in 50 states, says John Perez, the company's CEO. 

Although Chinese carmakers like Geely Automobile Holdings and Chery Automobile have announced plans to break into the U.S., so far none have been able to secure distribution networks. 

Despite the weakened state of U.S. automakers, Mahindra & Mahindra will face a tough battle convincing consumers to switch truck brands, analysts say. "The pickup market is one of the most challenging to enter, since the loyalty to Detroit products in this segment is high," says Colin Langan, an auto-industry analyst for UBS Financial Services in the U.S. "A lot depends on pricing, brand recognition, reliability and consumer acceptance," says Darius Lam, associate editor of Autocar Professional, a Mumbai magazine. 

Mahindra's truck will be powered by a 2.2-liter engine, which uses clean-diesel technology that complies with California's stringent emissions requirements. Diesel could give the Indian truck an advantage: it offers better fuel efficiency than that of rival gasoline-powered pickups. "Most [competing] vehicles do not offer diesel, which gives better fuel economy, making the Mahindra pickup unique," says Langan. "It may appeal to cost-conscious businesses." 

Perez notes that the Mahindra pickup, while capable of getting 30 m.p.g., will have a payload capacity of 2,700 lb. In comparison, the Toyota Tacoma has a payload capacity of 1,570 lb. and delivers 26 m.p.g., he says. "Once Americans see that their neighbor has a pickup which gives 30 m.p.g., they'll say, 'Maybe I should look at that,' " Perez says. 

But U.S. consumers have in the past shunned diesel-powered vehicles, and it's unclear whether the Mahindra trucks will have a clear advantage when it comes to sticker price. Mahindra says the price, which analysts expect to be about $20,000, will be divulged closer to the December launch date. Perez says the trucks "will not be cheap, but will be reasonably priced." Competitors have base models starting at about $15,000. "Mahindra will have to tread the thin line between cheap and value," says Mohit Arora, J.D. Power's senior director for India. "Too cheap will affect quality perceptions, while a higher price will alienate buyers." 
(See pictures of the world's cheapest car.)


Mahindra will also have to contend with skepticism surrounding the made-in-India tag. Indian companies are recognized by Americans for outsourcing and call centers, not for manufacturing prowess. The most famous Indian manufacturer today may be Tata Motors, which garnered international recognition earlier this year when it launched its $2,000 minicar, the Nano. Tata plans to start selling the Nano in the U.S. in 2011. 

To create brand awareness for its pickups and SUVs, Mahindra is expected to spend about $20 million on Internet and print advertising leading up to the trucks' debut. The vehicles will be imported from India; the company has no immediate plans to build pickups in the U.S. 

Mahindra and its U.S. partner have been working closely to design trucks that suit American tastes. Whenever newly minted U.S. dealers have visited Mahindra's production and research facilities in India, they have come armed with cups from McDonald's and Starbucks to test the size of the cup holders. Even the seats will be larger than those on Mahindra vehicles in India. "We are big guys with big *****," says Perez. 

Coming to an Ex-Car Dealer Near You: Pickup Trucks From India - TIME


----------



## xebex

*Mahindra Will Help India Beat China to U.S. Market With Pickups *

June 17 (Bloomberg) -- Mahindra & Mahindra Ltd., India&#8217;s largest maker of sport-utility vehicles, is betting its diesel pickup trucks can beat the Chinese to the U.S. market. 

Early next year, Mumbai-based Mahindra plans to start selling small 2- and 4-door pickups with a diesel engine that meets California&#8217;s strict exhaust rules. U.S. plans for Chinese brands such as Chery Automobile Co. and Geely Automobile Holdings Ltd. have yet to materialize, five years into their announcements. 

&#8220;Once you establish the brand, volumes will come,&#8221; Pawan Goenka, Mahindra&#8217;s president in charge of the automotive business, said in a June 16 interview. &#8220;There is a hole available to us which is not populated.&#8221; 

Mahindra&#8217;s trucks will arrive in the U.S. even as recession and job losses have pushed auto sales to the lowest in three decades, triggering bankruptcy filings for General Motors Corp. and Chrysler LLC. A weak economy and cheaper diesel prices may help the Indian automaker win buyers seeking a bargain, said industry analyst Eric Noble. 

&#8220;It&#8217;s not a bad time to launch a durable, value-oriented brand,&#8221; said Noble, president of Car Lab, an Orange, California-based consulting firm for automakers. &#8220;There&#8217;s no real competition in compact trucks with a diesel powertrain.&#8221; 

&#8220;Totally Unknown&#8221; 

With a brand that&#8217;s &#8220;totally unknown&#8221; to U.S. customers, an Indian automaker will face the same challenges Hyundai Motor Co., Toyota Motor Corp. and Honda Motor Co. faced when they entered the world&#8217;s largest economy, said Puneet Gupta, a New Delhi-based analyst at CSM Worldwide Inc. In India, Mahindra makes Scorpio and Bolero SUVs. 

&#8220;It&#8217;s a big challenge,&#8221; Gupta said. &#8220;Selling a very cheap vehicle may not work. Selling in a matured market may also spoil your reputation if your product is not up-to-the expectations of customers there.&#8221; 

Mahindra&#8217;s shares have more than doubled this year in Mumbai trading. That&#8217;s the best performance in the benchmark 30- share Sensex index during that period. 

The vehicles will be &#8220;competitive&#8221; with similar vehicles in the range of $20,000 to less than $30,000, Goenka said, without giving a specific price. The company has spent between $60 million and $70 million in reworking its Scorpio SUV into a pickup for the U.S. market. Mahindra has set up a network of 336 dealers throughout the country. 

Fuel Economy 

Mahindra expects the pickups to get at least 30 miles per gallon in highway driving and carry a payload of at least 2,600 pounds. By comparison, Toyota&#8217;s gasoline-engine Tacoma, the best-selling small pickup in the U.S., gets 26 mpg on the highway and can carry 1,570 pounds in its bed. Diesel engines are generally at least 20 percent more fuel efficient than gasoline engines. 

Key to Mahindra starting sales on schedule will be completing U.S. crash and safety tests by August, said Larry Daniel, senior vice president of sales and marketing at Global Vehicles U.S.A. Inc., Mahindra&#8217;s distributor. 

&#8220;We&#8217;re cutting it close, but are confident the trucks will do well in the tests,&#8221; Daniel said in a June 12 interview. 

Plans for U.S. models from China&#8217;s Chery, first announced in late 2004, failed because of disagreements with its U.S. distribution partner Visionary Vehicles LLC. Chrysler LLC also abandoned plans to sell Chery-made cars in the U.S. Geely, China&#8217;s biggest privately owned carmaker, hasn&#8217;t met its initial goal of selling cars in the U.S. by 2008 amid talks with Ford Motor Co. on buying its Volvo Car unit. 

GM&#8217;s Small Car 

Last month, GM agreed with a United Auto Workers request to build small cars at an unnamed U.S. assembly plant instead of importing them from overseas. Detroit-based GM&#8217;s initial plan was to sell a U.S. version of a car built by Chinese venture partner SAIC Motor Corp., according to the Associated Press. 

The first highway-legal Chinese car in the U.S. may be the Coda sedan, a battery-powered model that Santa Monica, California-based Miles Electric Vehicles plans to retail in California in late 2010. The model will be supplied by China&#8217;s Hafei Motor Co. 

Mahindra was set up in 1945 as a franchise to assemble Jeeps of Willys, according to its Web site. The automaker later had a partnership with Ford Motor Co. and now makes the Logan sedan with Renault SA in India. 

India Engineering 

While China&#8217;s auto market has drawn more attention, India&#8217;s experience in the industry is longer, broader and more sophisticated, said Noble. China is the world&#8217;s largest auto market in the first five months of the year, ahead of the U.S. 

&#8220;Probably half the global vehicle structural analysis for automakers gets done overnight in India,&#8221; Noble said. &#8220;Indian engineers have been part of the fabric of the automotive industry for 15 years. China&#8217;s engineering capabilities are much more nascent.&#8221; 

Honda, which entered the U.S. pickup market four years ago with the midsize Ridgeline model, said Mahindra should be viewed as a serious competitor. 

&#8220;We discount any new entrants at our own peril,&#8221; John Mendel, Honda&#8217;s U.S. executive vice president, said in a June 11 interview. &#8220;I think they can get it right.&#8221; 
Mahindra Will Help India Beat China to U.S. Market With Pickups - Bloomberg.com


----------



## scshqgcm

he didnt get the points,and i can sure you that this man didnt understand China.
we had a different system here,for example,every farmer has his or her own land to do his job, but he can not be rich with 1/2 or 1/3 acre even now they dont have to pay tax and get some money from the goverment.
in China ,most of the families in rural area have memmbers work in cities,just my provice with a population of 80 million had more than 10million work in cities out side of our provice,and 10 million work in cities of our province.

if u want change the situation ,u need more jobs 
funny thing is when financial crisis happened ,a lot of them go back homeland ,and some of them can invest in their hometown,and make money,why?they had more money ,skill, vision,ambition,and i think that we will do better in this way.

for this writer . i dont think he really want to understand China ,and just want to bash China in a certain way.
as chinese we all know that the trouble is in cities,we need more high-tech companies,and put economic operation on a legal basis/
if u dont have enough jobs in city ,your country will be poor for a long time,why?we all know how many farmers in the US,if you have 0.7 billions farmer ,and i can sure you that u will keep most of them poor,because you can not dig out gold from you small size land
we r not so naive in economics


----------



## xebex

*Indian automakers aim to eat Detroit's lunch*

NEW YORK (CNNMoney.com) -- It wasn't too long ago that the thought of buying a reliable car from Korea seemed laughable. Today, Korean vehicles are common fare and automakers from *India are getting ready to invade the U.S. market*. 

*Experts say their vehicles are no joke.* Plus, Detroit's turmoil could give Indian automakers a foot in the door here. 

With General Motors and Chrysler both looking to save money, in part by trimming their dealer ranks, hundreds of new-car dealers could be ready to sign up with new competitors like these.

By the end of 2009, U.S. auto shoppers will be able to buy a mid-sized Mahindra pick-up truck and already almost 350 dealerships have signed on to sell it nationwide, according to Georgia-based Global Vehicles U.S.A., Mahindra's North American distributor. As a serious towing-and-hauling truck, Mahindra's small pick-up is aimed at taking a chunk of America's big bread-and-butter market.

In addition, Tata Motors has said it intends to begin selling its Nano microcar here by 2011 for those seeking an ultra-cheap and fuel-efficient vehicle. 

Who's going to drive Indian? While it's targeted at a core part of America's vehicle market, Mahindra's truck is unusual by American standards. Global Vehicles hopes the trucks' unique features will appeal to cost-conscious but open-minded truck buyers.

The typical customer will be an "independent thinker" with an active lifestyle, said Larry Daniel, Global Vehicles' vice-president for sales.

"They don't really care what people think of what they drive," he said.

The trucks are much smaller than full-sized rigs like the Ford F-150 and Dodge Ram. They are closest in size to mid-size trucks like the Dodge Dakota but their cargo beds are about as big as the big trucks'. With high ground clearance, a tall cab and large bed, the trucks look oddly proportioned compared to competitors.

Most importantly, the Mahindra trucks are diesel-powered. Diesel engines produce more pulling power than gasoline engines while getting better fuel mileage. Mahindra boasts that its truck, with its 4-cylider diesel engine and 6-speed transmission, will get 30 miles per gallon on the highway and will also be able to haul more than competitors' V6-powered trucks.

The relatively high cost of diesel engines, combined with the additional technology required to make dirty diesel emissions conform to air quality rules in all 50 states, has so far kept major manufacturers from offering diesel in smaller trucks, Levine said.

Currently, diesel engines are used only in the biggest pickups sold in America, ones intended for strictly commercial use.

Buyers of smaller trucks would probably snap up diesel-powered ones, some analysts say, because truckers understand diesel.

"They realize what both the power fuel economy benefits of diesel are," said Mike Levine, an editor for the Web site Pickuptrucks.com.

Mahindra insists it can sell its truck here in the low $20,000 range. That's in spite of a 25% tariff on imported pick-ups that has even foreign companies like Toyota and Nissan building their trucks here. Mahindra might open its own factory here, too, in order to beat the tariff, but only if sales take off.

India's key to success. Mahindra's truck sales may benefit from the fact that, in rural markets, the name is already well known, said Levine. Mahindra is already one of the biggest-selling tractor manufacturers in the American market and even sponsors a Nascar team.

The first couple of years will be critical to Mahindra's success, said Levine. If other truck manufacturers decide to offer diesel engines in their better-known small truck models, that could undercut Mahindra's main selling point, especially if they can do it at a similarly low price.

Beyond that, Mahindra just has to keep an eye on quality.

"The two questions will be final pricing and the trucks' reliability and dependability," Levine said.

If the Mahindra trucks aren't rock solid, they will be quickly shrugged off, he said.

Mahindra trucks probably won't sweep the market right off, said Jeff Schuster, an analyst with J.D. Power and Associates. With so much on the line, the trucks will probably get a slow-rolling, toe-in-the-water introduction he said.

"I think it's likely to be in limited quantities and with limited fanfare, at least initially," he said.

Global Vehicles, for its part, insists that there will be a strong retail market for these trucks, but Levine and Schuster both argue that commercial fleet buyers, focused on functionality and cost over style, will be the more likely buyers for these vehicles.

Despite changes to improve the trucks' interior amenities and exterior design for the competitive U.S. market, the Mahindra truck will still be more of a rough-and-tumble work truck than the nearly car-like conveyance American buyers are used to, said Levine. Global Vehicles really ought to concentrate on commercial buyers, he suggested.

"I think fleet is an optimal way for them to get in and have them win," he said.

Schuster agrees that ordinary, non-business truck buyers will be slow to warm up to a new entry.

"The small commercial use person or contractor or someone that just needs a truck for hauling," is how Schuster describes a likely customer, not the fun-loving, motorcycle-carrying young man Global Vehicles' Daniel said the importer envisions.

Still, by entering the market with a diesel-powered mid-sized truck, a product that strikes at a weak spot in the market, Mahindra is smartly treading the path of least resistance, said J.D. Power's Schuster. Americans like trucks and they're becoming more interested in fuel economy.

When Tata Motors enters the market later it will be trying to sway buyers toward a much smaller car than Americans are used to at a price that will compete against larger used compact cars from well-known brands.

"The risk associated with the Nano is much greater than Mahindra's risk with the truck," he said.

Indian cars and trucks ready to sell in the U.S. - Jun. 24, 2009


----------



## xebex




----------



## afriend

scshqgcm said:


> he didnt get the points,and i can sure you that this man didnt understand China.
> we had a different system here,for example,every farmer has his or her own land to do his job, but he can not be rich with 1/2 or 1/3 acre even now they dont have to pay tax and get some money from the goverment.
> in China ,most of the families in rural area have memmbers work in cities,just my provice with a population of 80 million had more than 10million work in cities out side of our provice,and 10 million work in cities of our province.
> 
> if u want change the situation ,u need more jobs
> funny thing is when financial crisis happened ,a lot of them go back homeland ,and some of them can invest in their hometown,and make money,why?they had more money ,skill, vision,ambition,and i think that we will do better in this way.
> 
> for this writer . i dont think he really want to understand China ,and just want to bash China in a certain way.
> as chinese we all know that the trouble is in cities,we need more high-tech companies,and put economic operation on a legal basis/
> if u dont have enough jobs in city ,your country will be poor for a long time,why?we all know how many farmers in the US,if you have 0.7 billions farmer ,and i can sure you that u will keep most of them poor,because you can not dig out gold from you small size land
> we r not so naive in economics



Hey one thing i read was th major percentage of the Chinese economy is export oriented that is around 60 percent.. That creates serious dependency on other countries and also results in serious issues in a global down turn scenario. I think we should make the domestic economy more strong, and we should majorily cater and create to the domestic consumption. Else the rise would be fast but so will be the fall.


----------



## wtf

afriend said:


> Hey one thing i read was th major percentage of the Chinese economy is export oriented that is around 60 percent.. That creates serious dependency on other countries and also results in serious issues in a global down turn scenario. I think we should make the domestic economy more strong, and we should majorily cater and create to the domestic consumption. Else the rise would be fast but so will be the fall.



The flip side is that no economy has ever developed entirely through domestic demand. USA in the early 1900 came closest (because they were very good), but even they had massive amount of trade.

India does have the size to have a massive customer base, but we'll have to wait and see how this works out.


----------



## aimarraul

put away the bias toward china in this article, rural poor is a real problem we have to face .there will be lots of challenges during the process of urbanization in rural areas, like improving their social security and working skills,these works are not gonna finish overnight. unfortunately &#65292;this's the only way in front of china,cause nothing can change the fact that china is lack of cultivated lands. i've been in this forum for almost a year,i really tire of india's "compare with china "reports,they've been doing this for years,and i don't think they will stop reporting like this ,we should focus on our own lives as we did over the last 30 years , we don't have to defend everything about china,the current chinese system do have lots of cracks,but 1.3 b chinese can finish that work,don't need US or india's "pretending concern".


----------



## afriend

aimarraul said:


> put away the bias toward china in this article, rural poor is a real problem we have to face .there will be lots of challenges during the process of urbanization in rural areas, like improving their social security and working skills,these works are not gonna finish overnight. unfortunately &#65292;this's the only way in front of china,cause nothing can change the fact that china is lack of cultivated lands. i've been in this forum for almost a year,i really tire of india's "compare with china "reports,they've been doing this for years,and i don't think they will stop reporting like this ,we should focus on our own lives as we did over the last 30 years , we don't have to defend everything about china,the current chinese system do have lots of cracks,but 1.3 b chinese can finish that work,don't need US or india's "pretending concern".



Comparison and competion is always good if you want to grow. It is not a big deal. . So lets have an healthy comparision sans sarcasm.


----------



## afriend

wtf said:


> The flip side is that no economy has ever developed entirely through domestic demand. USA in the early 1900 came closest (because they were very good), but even they had massive amount of trade.
> 
> India does have the size to have a massive customer base, but we'll have to wait and see how this works out.



Yes but there should be healthy balance between export and domestic market. If we rely too much on anything it is not going to be good in the long run.


----------



## aimarraul

afriend said:


> Comparison and competion is always good if you want to grow. It is not a big deal. . So lets have an healthy comparision sans sarcasm.



Compare with US is even better ,we don't like the way you compared ,clearly india is much better than china.we don't want to grow


----------



## afriend

aimarraul said:


> Compare with US is even better ,we don't like the way you compared ,clearly india is much better than china.we don't want to grow



Dont take it personally buddy, analyse the article, see its flaws and highlight it with examples..!! Nobody will hate that..!!! But sarcasm to a comment is something which will be taken in that sense and more over we will loose an opportunity to discuss and improve ourselves.


----------



## wtf

afriend said:


> Dont take it personally buddy, analyse the article, see its flaws and highlight it with examples..!! Nobody will hate that..!!! But sarcasm to a comment is something which will be taken in that sense and more over we will loose an opportunity to discuss and improve ourselves.



OK, I'll start with criticism of the article. 

1) It compares two different countries with different economic systems even as it the changes are in progress. India has been on this path for less than 15 years.China less than 30. Both are still growing. You do not want to compare your path to another which still is on the journey. If lessons can be learned they can be learned much better from successes and failure of the past. 


2) It contains no numbers, no facts that can be criticized. What are we to learn from opinions not backed by facts ? There are standard metrics for quality of life, economic disparity etc. If the study quoted these numbers for India and China, we could atleast have said "OK, in 10 years we should be here". The story seems to have nothing.

3) Why not compare ourselves to the US? We are on a similar economic path and have similar democratic values. Actually, even better, why not compare ourselves to Finland or Japan ? 

Anyway, the only way to rescue this thread from being a "my *$#^ is bigger" contest is if someone can post some measurements, statistics and metrics.


----------



## wtf

SinoIndusFriendship said:


> Everyone missed a key clue??? Another propaganda piece by the WSJ. Yes the disparity has increased - however, the whole boat has been lifted up. Another attempt by WSJ at antagonizing India & China....... tisk tisk.



Personally, I know a few (ex) reporters at WSJ. They are not biased to start a fight (at least it was not until News media took over the paper) . But they cater to American/European investment community. Seen from a birds eye view in the US, these two large countries appear similar. They need to advice their readers about where to invest their money. That's one reason for the comparison.

Another is that there are many people in the US who have experience with one of the countries but not with both. It makes it easier to tell them "When you go to China think of it as India, but with XYZ differences".


----------



## Mrityunjay Rai

*PM says Mamata has done a commendable job


HIGHLIGHTS ---------------



No increase in freight rates 

No increase in passenger fares

Tatkal charges go down to Rs 100, booking time reduced from 5 days to 2 days

Unreserved ticketing systems to be expanded from 5,000 to 8,000 terminals 

Janta khana (peoples' food) to be provided in railway stations 

Develop 50 stations with world class amenities 

12 new non-stop point to point trains introduced 

ATMs on 200 mid and small sized stations 

Aim for 1300 km gauge conversion by 2010 

AC double decker trains for inter-city travel 

Railway Finance Corp to borrow Rs 9000 crore in FY 2010 

Madrasa students included in concession scheme 

To set-up North Eastern development funds 

Ladies special trains to be introduced in Kolkata, Chennai and Delhi 

Kolkata Metro to be expanded 

Increased Budgetary support by Rs 5000 crores 

AC 'Yuva' trains at Rs 299 and Rs 399 to be introduced 

Press correspondents to get 50&#37; concession 

To launch 57 new trains 

Non-stop AC 'Turant' trains to connect major metros 

Rs 25 ticket for those with monthly salary under Rs 1000 under the 'Izzat 
scheme' 

Ladies special trains during peak hours 

A new scheme called 'Izzat' to be introduced 

To use Railway Land Bank for industrial development 

To set up a new coach factory in Kanchrapara 

Computerised tickets from post offices 

3000 more unreserved ticketing terminals 

At least one doctor on long distance train 

Railways to set up cold storage cargoes 

Mega logistics hubs in Eastern and Western corridor 

Launch of premium faster parcel services in three routes 

Aim to fulfill SC/ST backlog in jobs 

18,000 wagons to be acquired by FY 2010 

Railway hospitals to be upgraded 

Commando battalion to be raised for security purposes 

Integrated security schemes for 130 vulnerable stations 

Railway recruitment board to be reviewed shortly 

7 nursing colleges to be set up on railway land 

Environmental friendly toilets on trains 

49 stations of religious importance to be upgraded 

Automatic vending machines to be set up at stations 

Women commandos to employed for the security of women passengers 

High-capacity double decker AC coaches on the cards 

Automatic vending vans to be set up to make ticketing easy 

Computerised ticketing from post offices 

SMS update on waitlisted tickets 

Tickets can be bought from Post Offices 

Automatic train information systems on major cities 

Specially designed coaches, escalators and elevators for the physically 
challenged 

Depute doctors on long distance trains 

Book stores, PCOs to be set up across stations 

Infotainment services on Rajhandi and Shatabdi trains 

To take the Private-Public partnership route to develop stations 

Priority for food and water on trains 

Developing multi-functional complexes at stations 

Priority to passenger amenities 

Rail projects shouldn't be gauged by economic viability but governed by social 
viability: Mamata 

To set up panel for financing unavailable rail projects 

Improvement of trains amenities 

Railways is trying to keep up with change 

Committed to the cause of the underpreviliged. 

Railway Minister Mamata Banerjee begins her speech in Parliament. 

Shares of engineering and wagon manufacturing firms surged by up to 4 per 
cent on the Bombay Stock Exchange in early trade today ahead of the Railway 
*


----------



## duhastmish

Only if they can provide a little more saefty and quality. bad loo bad food horrible living condition bad timings never on schedule and slow.


----------



## Mrityunjay Rai

duhastmish said:


> Only if they can provide a little more saefty and quality. bad loo bad food horrible living condition bad timings never on schedule and slow.



But things have been improving a lot nowdays............
Be optimistic we would achive that soon


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Fabindia Overseas is India's largest private retail platform for a wide range of products made using craft-based processes that derive from traditional skills and techniques. The artisans are its suppliers. Normally poor and taken for granted, they occupy quite a different position in the Fabindia world: the position of shareholder. "Our aim was to achieve a more equitable distribution of wealth between the company and the artisan," says William Bissell, Fabinda's managing director. "Only through this can we ensure the survival of the craft. Unless the artisan has an incentive, he won't continue his craft."

The venture is one of several recent examples of "inclusive capitalism," a profit-driven business model with its roots in the cooperative movement. The premise behind inclusive capitalism is that India can't succeed if it leaves its people behind. But while Fabindia and other high-profile success stories indicate that businesses founded on this model can be a great benefit to those who participate in them and to society at large, some experts wonder how wide an impact inclusive capitalism can have, and how willing corporate India will be to change its traditional views on wealth ownership in the absence of any regulatory reform.

Fabindia is actually the creation of the late John Bissell, William's father, who worked as a buyer for Macy's in New York. He came to India in 1958 on a two-year Ford Foundation grant to teach villagers how to make goods for export. He stayed on to set up an export business. The idea to have suppliers as shareholders was William's. After receiving a bachelor of arts from Wesleyan University in Connecticut in 1988, the junior Bissell returned to India to set up the Bhadrajun Artisans Trust, a cooperative of leatherworkers and weavers in Rajasthan that has evolved to embrace the artisans as shareholders.

The original idea has evolved considerably. Community-owned companies, also known as supplier region companies (SRCs), are Fabindia's core. These are the companies in which the artisans hold shares. Fabindia owns between 26% and 49%, depending on the SRC, through Artisan Micro Finance, a wholly owned subsidiary of Fabindia set up to facilitate the SRCs. Artisan Micro is a non-banking finance company providing support that extends from facilitating working capital and loans, to management, design and infrastructure. The artisans together hold a minimum of 26%; 10% is for employees of the SRC, while the rest is available to private investors.

There are several such SRCs, and more are in the works. The artisans are discovering what annual general meetings are all about. "They are starting to understand what it means to be a shareholder and see the benefits of their appreciating share value," Bissell says. "There are artisan directors on the boards of these companies who are beginning to appreciate the role that they can play in the running of the company and the decision-making processes."

The artisans can trade their shares at specially organized "share-trading rounds"; two SRCs have already had such trading opportunities. The price is decided by a formula specific to the SRC and is certified by company auditors. "No artisan has wanted to sell," Bissell says. "In fact, there have been requests to buy more shares."

Bissell has experimented with other forms of community ownership. This one appears to be working better than most. Fabindia today has 97 stores in the country and six abroad. "Our success underlines the possibilities of social entrepreneurialism in our country where craft is the second largest source of employment, after agriculture," the company says in its press materials.

Maintaining an Interest

On the outskirts of Pune -- very much urban India -- is the township of Magarpatta. Developed by the farmers who originally owned the land, Magarpatta's success has relied on inclusion. In other parts of India, farmers whose land has been acquired for similar projects have received a one-time payment and often spent it all. They sit in ever-growing discontent watching outsiders harvest industrial wealth from their land. Not at Magarpatta City.

"The farmers have become entrepreneurs and are earning returns from contracts in addition to the land cost and the dividends received from company profits," says Satish Magar, chairman and managing director of Magarpatta Township Development and Construction Company. "They are residing within Magarpatta City. Their children are attending English-medium schools. In short, they have become a part of a cosmopolitan society."

"The basic thinking behind Magarpatta City was to accumulate ancestral lands from the 120-odd families from the Magarpatta area on the principle of land pooling. A company was formed in which each landowner held shares in proportion to his land," says Magar, who took the lead in the project. Magar is part of this farming community, most of whose members share his surname. His family has been in politics and he is a graduate in agriculture.

"For an experiment like Magarpatta to work, it needs leadership from within," says Vinayak Chatterjee, chairman of the infrastructure consultancy firm Feedback Ventures. "It is important to have a well-respected person first buy in, and then support the new development."

Magarpatta City is an environmentally friendly project encompassing residences, schools, shopping and entertainment complexes, a cyber city, parks and other frills. "Our vision is to create a new way of life for the networked society of the new millennium," Magar says.

Construction for Magarpatta City started in March 2000. Farmers had started selling their land to developers when the Magarpatta City idea was born, Magar says. "They had no choice," he explains, "[but] the plan for Magarpatta gave them one." What are the original farmers doing now? "The second generation of farmers was trained to execute construction projects such as fabrication units for windows, manufacturing of fly-ash bricks and landscaping," Magar says. "They were trained to execute such projects and almost all the farmers are engaged as professional contractors." It's a very different model from what has taken place elsewhere in India -- for example in Singur, where land was acquired for the Tata Motors Nano plant, resulting in a backlash by dispossessed land owners. At Magarpatta, the original farmers are reaping the benefits of development. And they still own the land, albeit indirectly and through a corporate structure.

"Magarpatta Company is also promoting three other projects with landowner participation," Magar notes. "The farming community is now aware of the benefits derived from their land. They want to be a part of the development process."

Prime Motive: Profit

Across the country, at Salboni in West Bengal, the Jindals are setting up a 12-million-ton steel plant. This is a state that has seen violence over land acquisition and compensation norms. But the Jindals have had an easy ride. Apart from the down payment for the land, the 741 farmers involved have been offered jobs and insurance. Most important, they will get shares in a new company that will implement the project. According to Sajjan Jindal, vice chairman and managing director of JSW Steel, "Land-losers should be the owners of this plant. They must benefit out of the development."

Down south in Karnataka, the Bombay Stock Exchange-listed Shree Renuka Sugars has made farmer-shareholders a component of its success strategy for many years now. "Unlike other privately owned sugar companies, we have approximately 9,000 farmers as our shareholders," the company says on its website. "As shareholders, the farmers enjoy the benefits of sharing profits. We believe this strong relationship is a significant competitive advantage because farmers have no obligation to grow sugarcane and may switch to crops that may be more profitable."

Magar had looked at the cooperative model; he says he drew inspiration from the Amul milk cooperative in Gujarat and the Baramati wine cooperative in Maharashtra. But the reason he, Fabindia and others of their ilk are not cast in the same mold as the cooperative movement is that along side their concern for underprivileged stakeholders, their prime motive is profit.

"Fabindia is a paradigm-changing model that we are hoping will influence the way rural development initiatives are undertaken around the world," Fabindia's Bissell says. Adds Chatterjee of Feedback Ventures: "It could be the future, but [the model] needs enlightened companies."

"Fabindia and Renuka Sugars are good alternative models," says Peter deSouza, director of the Shimla-based Indian Institute of Advanced Study. "We also need to revisit our cooperative sector and see how examples like Amul and Lijjat Papad [a women's organization that makes papads and other snack foods] can be replicated in various other sectors."

Reuben Abraham, assistant professor and director of the Emerging Market Solutions Initiative at the Hyderabad-based Indian School of Business (ISB), points out that business success must come first. "At its core, Fabindia is a sourcing business," he says. "Everything else that they do -- making weavers [into] shareholders, etc. -- is peripheral to their main activity."

A Potential 'Force for Good'

Communism fell from grace with the collapse of the Soviet Union. Now, capitalism is under siege with the collapse of Wall Street. Is inclusive capitalism the new way?

"Capitalism at its core is basically agnostic," says Abraham of ISB. "It does not try to be inclusive or exclusive. Capitalism is about optimal allocation of resources. The more it is allowed to thrive, the higher the number of people who will be impacted positively by [its] growth. So, in that sense, being inclusive is perhaps a natural process. But for this to happen, what is really needed is more liberalization and fundamental reforms. For instance, until 1995 the fruits of telecom were not available to 95% of the country. Because of the reforms in this sector, [they are] now available to 50% of the country.... In this sector, capitalism has become a force for good. We could have the same thing happen over and over again in different sectors."

Corporations naturally go for high-margin customers in the beginning, Abraham notes, but given that there is a very small number of high-margin customers in India, they will have no option but to look at other segments of the population. "These are natural consequences of a well-regulated market at work. The problem really is: What is the optimal amount of regulation in a sector and who decides that? In my opinion, it is an iterative process. This is a journey that needs to be figured out by trial and error."

If regulatory reforms don't take place, "corporations will be forced to do inclusive capitalism. Otherwise, there will be social unrest. The issue then will be about the level of commitment of the corporates given that they always have to walk the thin line between their responsibilities toward the shareholders and the society at large."

Reforms are the key, Abraham says. As an example, he notes that various studies show that urban slum dwellers are willing to spend as much as 30% of their household income on educating their children in private schools. "This means that demand clearly exists. The reason that supply does not exist to meet this demand is because of regulations that don't allow profit-making in education."

While Abraham wants reform, deSouza of the Indian Institute of Advanced Studies doesn't see inclusive capitalism taking hold in any widespread way. "I think we are moving away from the desire for inclusive capitalism," he says. "The model of capitalism that we have worked with in the past 15 to 20 years is much more Anglo-Saxon. The role of the state is reduced. One does not worry so much about welfare. It rewards the winners and cares less about the losers. The model of the Nordic countries, on the other hand, is much more inclusive. It recognizes that there will be both winners and losers but it also cares about the losers. In every development strategy that they take up -- hospitals, housing or schools -- they make sure that there is a mechanism for the redistribution of the wealth that has been produced."

In order for inclusive capitalism to work, corporations "must start to realize that they are part of a larger society and part of a complex network and that all the wealth that they produce is not their own," deSouza says. "We need to move away from the Anglo-Saxon model and start looking at other models like the Scandinavian and German models. The first step toward this is to generate public discourse and debate. At the moment, there is only one hegemonic discourse, and that is we must be like America. But America has failed. So, obviously, that model is not working."

Pratap Bhanu Mehta, president of the Centre for Policy Research in New Delhi, sees it from a different perspective. "For me, inclusive capitalism fundamentally means whether people have equal opportunities," he says. "It is not about equal outcomes. And the structure that determines the opportunities that people have access to is clearly education. When one looks at inequality with regard to access to quality education, India has greater disparity than almost any other country in the world. I believe that inclusive capitalism will be realized only when there is a structure of equal opportunities and not just isolated examples of companies that have drawn workers into their fold.

"I think inclusive capitalism is a bit of a red herring," he continues. "I prefer the older concept: of capitalism whose resources can be harnessed toward creating structures of equal opportunities. This has not happened by a long stretch of the imagination. We can't get around the fact that no matter what industry or civil society does, in any society the wealth that is generated has to be translated into public goods like education, roads and health that are available for all. That mediation is fundamentally done by the government. Our Achilles' heel is that our government has not done this job of mediation adequately."

Harsha Moily, founder and chief executive officer of MokshaYug Access, a rural infrastructure and services company, says patience will be necessary. "I believe that inclusive capitalism will not see immediate commercial and social returns," he says. "It will only be in 10 to 15 years that one will see returns and be able to confidently say that these examples are working. Inclusive capitalism requires long-term commitment from all stakeholders -- employees, employers, investors, etc."

It may take time, but Moily is optimistic. "When you have 70% of India living in an environment that does not foster wealth creation, when you have a majority of your voter base in rural India, and when a rural India offers the volumes which businesses crave, there has got to be a great future for inclusive capitalism," he concludes. "It's a win-win for all stakeholders. I believe that the government should lead the way through policies that trigger inclusive capitalism. The private sector has the will and the resources; it only needs to be shown the way."

The Poor as Stakeholders: Can 'Inclusive Capitalism' Thrive in India? - WSJ.com


----------



## 2008nnd

Uttar Pradesh to import buses from China

Lucknow, Sep 8 (IANS) The Uttar Pradesh government has decided to import buses from China to augment the state road transport corporations fleet, it said here Monday.State Transport Minister Ramachal Rajbhar said talks with Kinglong Industries and Volvo China were in their final stages, and over 2,000 buses from China would hit the roads soon.

In the first stage, buses manufactured by Kinglong Industries will be introduced and this will be followed by Volvo buses, Rajbhar said. 

The first consignment will be put into service by the year-end and the Volvo buses will start operating early next year, he added.

Initially the buses will ply between Lucknow, Allahabad, Agra and Delhi, the minister said.


----------



## 2008nnd

Chinese trains for first route of Metro Rail - Express India
Mumbai, June 10 SPV undertaking construction of Versova-Andheri-Ghatkopar corridor selects 100-year-old firm for Rs 604-crore contract 
A Chinese firm is set to manufacture and supply the rolling stock for Mumbais first Metro Rail corridor. 

Mumbai Metro One Pvt Ltd, the Special Purpose Vehicle formed to undertake the construction of the Versova-Andheri-Ghatkopar corridor, has picked CSR Nanjing Puzhen Rolling Stock Co Ltd, a 100-year-old subsidiary of the State-owned China South Locomotive and Rolling Stock Corporation Ltd, to supply 16 trains to operate along the corridor. 

The contract, worth Rs 604 crore, was won after the firm outbid two other consortia  Alstom Transport SA, France, with Alstom Projects India Ltd. And Rotem Company, Korea, with Bharat Earth Movers Ltd. 

According to officials, while the first four-coach train is to be rolled out within 18 months, all 16 trains will be delivered in the next 24 months. The 11.4-km Versova-Andheri-Ghatkopar corridor is set to be operational before the end of 2010. 

Founded in 1908, CSR Nanjing has been manufacturing metro rail cars since 2000, and has supplied Light Rail vehicles to MRT Hong Kong in cooperation with United Group Limited-Rail of Australia. It is currently also manufacturing electric multiple units (EMU) trains for Georgia, to run at 130 km per hour. Nearly 450 Metro cars supplied by CSR Nanjing are believed to be running across the world, with some 750 cars under manufacture and delivery. 

Meanwhile, construction work on the much-awaited first corridor continues on the pylons and trial pits. Being undertaken on a Public-Private Partnership basis, the Mumbai Metropolitan Region Development Authority (MMRDA) holds a 26 per cent stake in the special purpose vehicle. Other contracts  for signalling, track work, etc  are being finalised soon, said MMRDA officials. 

Simultaneously, the MMRDA is set to call financial tenders for the now-delayed Charkop-Bandra-Mankhurd corridor, the second corridor. While technical bids were received on August 8 last year, the perusal of these documents was put off and financial bidding delayed owing to indecision on whether the government should continue with the PPP model. While the Mumbai Metro Rail Corporation, on the lines of the Delhi Metro Rail Corporation, was formed, the Charkop-Bandra-Mankhurd corridor will now continue on the same model as the first route, with Metropolitan Commissioner Ratnakar Gaikwad stating that financial bids will now be invited soon.


----------



## Jako

I am very happy to hear the news,to be true........indo-chinese trade is increasing day by day and this project adds another feather to the hat.


----------



## afriend

Oh.. why would they do that..??? Why would they not approach tata or ashok lylend for their needs?? What cost benifit they are going to get from this??? millions of rupees are eaten by these politicians least they could do is, utlise the resources available with us rather than go to abroad. Since atleast we have such industries..!!!!


----------



## afriend

hey it seems like an old news.. no followup article on the above..!!!


----------



## NSG_BlackCats

The above to post of *2008nnd* are one year old and we don't have any follow up news on those projects. TATA will not be in a position to supply buses to state govt. till the end of this year as it has to supply 5000 low floor buses to Delhi Transport Corporation (DTC)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vandemataram

MBI Munshi said:


> Fabindia Overseas is India's largest private retail platform for a wide range of products made using craft-based processes that derive from traditional skills and techniques. The artisans are its suppliers. Normally poor and taken for granted, they occupy quite a different position in the Fabindia world: the position of shareholder. "Our aim was to achieve a more equitable distribution of wealth between the company and the artisan," says William Bissell, Fabinda's managing director. "Only through this can we ensure the survival of the craft. Unless the artisan has an incentive, he won't continue his craft."
> 
> The venture is one of several recent examples of "inclusive capitalism," a profit-driven business model with its roots in the cooperative movement. The premise behind inclusive capitalism is that India can't succeed if it leaves its people behind. But while Fabindia and other high-profile success stories indicate that businesses founded on this model can be a great benefit to those who participate in them and to society at large, some experts wonder how wide an impact inclusive capitalism can have, and how willing corporate India will be to change its traditional views on wealth ownership in the absence of any regulatory reform.
> 
> Fabindia is actually the creation of the late John Bissell, William's father, who worked as a buyer for Macy's in New York. He came to India in 1958 on a two-year Ford Foundation grant to teach villagers how to make goods for export. He stayed on to set up an export business. The idea to have suppliers as shareholders was William's. After receiving a bachelor of arts from Wesleyan University in Connecticut in 1988, the junior Bissell returned to India to set up the Bhadrajun Artisans Trust, a cooperative of leatherworkers and weavers in Rajasthan that has evolved to embrace the artisans as shareholders.
> 
> The original idea has evolved considerably. Community-owned companies, also known as supplier region companies (SRCs), are Fabindia's core. These are the companies in which the artisans hold shares. Fabindia owns between 26% and 49%, depending on the SRC, through Artisan Micro Finance, a wholly owned subsidiary of Fabindia set up to facilitate the SRCs. Artisan Micro is a non-banking finance company providing support that extends from facilitating working capital and loans, to management, design and infrastructure. The artisans together hold a minimum of 26%; 10% is for employees of the SRC, while the rest is available to private investors.
> 
> There are several such SRCs, and more are in the works. The artisans are discovering what annual general meetings are all about. "They are starting to understand what it means to be a shareholder and see the benefits of their appreciating share value," Bissell says. "There are artisan directors on the boards of these companies who are beginning to appreciate the role that they can play in the running of the company and the decision-making processes."
> 
> The artisans can trade their shares at specially organized "share-trading rounds"; two SRCs have already had such trading opportunities. The price is decided by a formula specific to the SRC and is certified by company auditors. "No artisan has wanted to sell," Bissell says. "In fact, there have been requests to buy more shares."
> 
> Bissell has experimented with other forms of community ownership. This one appears to be working better than most. Fabindia today has 97 stores in the country and six abroad. "Our success underlines the possibilities of social entrepreneurialism in our country where craft is the second largest source of employment, after agriculture," the company says in its press materials.
> 
> Maintaining an Interest
> 
> On the outskirts of Pune -- very much urban India -- is the township of Magarpatta. Developed by the farmers who originally owned the land, Magarpatta's success has relied on inclusion. In other parts of India, farmers whose land has been acquired for similar projects have received a one-time payment and often spent it all. They sit in ever-growing discontent watching outsiders harvest industrial wealth from their land. Not at Magarpatta City.
> 
> "The farmers have become entrepreneurs and are earning returns from contracts in addition to the land cost and the dividends received from company profits," says Satish Magar, chairman and managing director of Magarpatta Township Development and Construction Company. "They are residing within Magarpatta City. Their children are attending English-medium schools. In short, they have become a part of a cosmopolitan society."
> 
> "The basic thinking behind Magarpatta City was to accumulate ancestral lands from the 120-odd families from the Magarpatta area on the principle of land pooling. A company was formed in which each landowner held shares in proportion to his land," says Magar, who took the lead in the project. Magar is part of this farming community, most of whose members share his surname. His family has been in politics and he is a graduate in agriculture.
> 
> "For an experiment like Magarpatta to work, it needs leadership from within," says Vinayak Chatterjee, chairman of the infrastructure consultancy firm Feedback Ventures. "It is important to have a well-respected person first buy in, and then support the new development."
> 
> Magarpatta City is an environmentally friendly project encompassing residences, schools, shopping and entertainment complexes, a cyber city, parks and other frills. "Our vision is to create a new way of life for the networked society of the new millennium," Magar says.
> 
> Construction for Magarpatta City started in March 2000. Farmers had started selling their land to developers when the Magarpatta City idea was born, Magar says. "They had no choice," he explains, "[but] the plan for Magarpatta gave them one." What are the original farmers doing now? "The second generation of farmers was trained to execute construction projects such as fabrication units for windows, manufacturing of fly-ash bricks and landscaping," Magar says. "They were trained to execute such projects and almost all the farmers are engaged as professional contractors." It's a very different model from what has taken place elsewhere in India -- for example in Singur, where land was acquired for the Tata Motors Nano plant, resulting in a backlash by dispossessed land owners. At Magarpatta, the original farmers are reaping the benefits of development. And they still own the land, albeit indirectly and through a corporate structure.
> 
> "Magarpatta Company is also promoting three other projects with landowner participation," Magar notes. "The farming community is now aware of the benefits derived from their land. They want to be a part of the development process."
> 
> Prime Motive: Profit
> 
> Across the country, at Salboni in West Bengal, the Jindals are setting up a 12-million-ton steel plant. This is a state that has seen violence over land acquisition and compensation norms. But the Jindals have had an easy ride. Apart from the down payment for the land, the 741 farmers involved have been offered jobs and insurance. Most important, they will get shares in a new company that will implement the project. According to Sajjan Jindal, vice chairman and managing director of JSW Steel, "Land-losers should be the owners of this plant. They must benefit out of the development."
> 
> Down south in Karnataka, the Bombay Stock Exchange-listed Shree Renuka Sugars has made farmer-shareholders a component of its success strategy for many years now. "Unlike other privately owned sugar companies, we have approximately 9,000 farmers as our shareholders," the company says on its website. "As shareholders, the farmers enjoy the benefits of sharing profits. We believe this strong relationship is a significant competitive advantage because farmers have no obligation to grow sugarcane and may switch to crops that may be more profitable."
> 
> Magar had looked at the cooperative model; he says he drew inspiration from the Amul milk cooperative in Gujarat and the Baramati wine cooperative in Maharashtra. But the reason he, Fabindia and others of their ilk are not cast in the same mold as the cooperative movement is that along side their concern for underprivileged stakeholders, their prime motive is profit.
> 
> "Fabindia is a paradigm-changing model that we are hoping will influence the way rural development initiatives are undertaken around the world," Fabindia's Bissell says. Adds Chatterjee of Feedback Ventures: "It could be the future, but [the model] needs enlightened companies."
> 
> "Fabindia and Renuka Sugars are good alternative models," says Peter deSouza, director of the Shimla-based Indian Institute of Advanced Study. "We also need to revisit our cooperative sector and see how examples like Amul and Lijjat Papad [a women's organization that makes papads and other snack foods] can be replicated in various other sectors."
> 
> Reuben Abraham, assistant professor and director of the Emerging Market Solutions Initiative at the Hyderabad-based Indian School of Business (ISB), points out that business success must come first. "At its core, Fabindia is a sourcing business," he says. "Everything else that they do -- making weavers [into] shareholders, etc. -- is peripheral to their main activity."
> 
> A Potential 'Force for Good'
> 
> Communism fell from grace with the collapse of the Soviet Union. Now, capitalism is under siege with the collapse of Wall Street. Is inclusive capitalism the new way?
> 
> "Capitalism at its core is basically agnostic," says Abraham of ISB. "It does not try to be inclusive or exclusive. Capitalism is about optimal allocation of resources. The more it is allowed to thrive, the higher the number of people who will be impacted positively by [its] growth. So, in that sense, being inclusive is perhaps a natural process. But for this to happen, what is really needed is more liberalization and fundamental reforms. For instance, until 1995 the fruits of telecom were not available to 95% of the country. Because of the reforms in this sector, [they are] now available to 50% of the country.... In this sector, capitalism has become a force for good. We could have the same thing happen over and over again in different sectors."
> 
> Corporations naturally go for high-margin customers in the beginning, Abraham notes, but given that there is a very small number of high-margin customers in India, they will have no option but to look at other segments of the population. "These are natural consequences of a well-regulated market at work. The problem really is: What is the optimal amount of regulation in a sector and who decides that? In my opinion, it is an iterative process. This is a journey that needs to be figured out by trial and error."
> 
> If regulatory reforms don't take place, "corporations will be forced to do inclusive capitalism. Otherwise, there will be social unrest. The issue then will be about the level of commitment of the corporates given that they always have to walk the thin line between their responsibilities toward the shareholders and the society at large."
> 
> Reforms are the key, Abraham says. As an example, he notes that various studies show that urban slum dwellers are willing to spend as much as 30% of their household income on educating their children in private schools. "This means that demand clearly exists. The reason that supply does not exist to meet this demand is because of regulations that don't allow profit-making in education."
> 
> While Abraham wants reform, deSouza of the Indian Institute of Advanced Studies doesn't see inclusive capitalism taking hold in any widespread way. "I think we are moving away from the desire for inclusive capitalism," he says. "The model of capitalism that we have worked with in the past 15 to 20 years is much more Anglo-Saxon. The role of the state is reduced. One does not worry so much about welfare. It rewards the winners and cares less about the losers. The model of the Nordic countries, on the other hand, is much more inclusive. It recognizes that there will be both winners and losers but it also cares about the losers. In every development strategy that they take up -- hospitals, housing or schools -- they make sure that there is a mechanism for the redistribution of the wealth that has been produced."
> 
> In order for inclusive capitalism to work, corporations "must start to realize that they are part of a larger society and part of a complex network and that all the wealth that they produce is not their own," deSouza says. "We need to move away from the Anglo-Saxon model and start looking at other models like the Scandinavian and German models. The first step toward this is to generate public discourse and debate. At the moment, there is only one hegemonic discourse, and that is we must be like America. But America has failed. So, obviously, that model is not working."
> 
> Pratap Bhanu Mehta, president of the Centre for Policy Research in New Delhi, sees it from a different perspective. "For me, inclusive capitalism fundamentally means whether people have equal opportunities," he says. "It is not about equal outcomes. And the structure that determines the opportunities that people have access to is clearly education. When one looks at inequality with regard to access to quality education, India has greater disparity than almost any other country in the world. I believe that inclusive capitalism will be realized only when there is a structure of equal opportunities and not just isolated examples of companies that have drawn workers into their fold.
> 
> "I think inclusive capitalism is a bit of a red herring," he continues. "I prefer the older concept: of capitalism whose resources can be harnessed toward creating structures of equal opportunities. This has not happened by a long stretch of the imagination. We can't get around the fact that no matter what industry or civil society does, in any society the wealth that is generated has to be translated into public goods like education, roads and health that are available for all. That mediation is fundamentally done by the government. Our Achilles' heel is that our government has not done this job of mediation adequately."
> 
> Harsha Moily, founder and chief executive officer of MokshaYug Access, a rural infrastructure and services company, says patience will be necessary. "I believe that inclusive capitalism will not see immediate commercial and social returns," he says. "It will only be in 10 to 15 years that one will see returns and be able to confidently say that these examples are working. Inclusive capitalism requires long-term commitment from all stakeholders -- employees, employers, investors, etc."
> 
> It may take time, but Moily is optimistic. "When you have 70% of India living in an environment that does not foster wealth creation, when you have a majority of your voter base in rural India, and when a rural India offers the volumes which businesses crave, there has got to be a great future for inclusive capitalism," he concludes. "It's a win-win for all stakeholders. I believe that the government should lead the way through policies that trigger inclusive capitalism. The private sector has the will and the resources; it only needs to be shown the way."
> 
> The Poor as Stakeholders: Can 'Inclusive Capitalism' Thrive in India? - WSJ.com



Sometimes I am amazed, Munshi Da you are the most vocal critique over here of India's development, its government and ebverything related to it ..particularly our system of Secularism...

And when I see you poist articles which talks abt India;s development ..sometimes takes me back ...I take this with a pinch of salt...No hard feelings pls...


----------



## insas91

*India spends more to achieve 9&#37; growth despite slowdown and cut poverty*
Cherian Thomas, Delhi
July 7, 2009

INDIA'S Finance Minister, Pranab Mukherjee, has increased spending on roads, power and aid to the poor, setting the agenda for a government that in May won its biggest election victory in two decades.

Unveiling the budget for the year to March, Mr Mukherjee said yesterday India's deficit was expected to widen to a 16-year high of 6.8 per cent of gross domestic product from a revised 6 per cent. Indirect taxes would be streamlined through a goods and services tax, he said.

Prime Minister Manmohan Singh's Government is spending more to speed up economic growth and reduce poverty 

Stocks and the currency weakened on investor concerns that a ballooning budget deficit might lead to a downgrade in India's credit rating.

"Growth is important, but fiscal profligacy will eventually undermine it," said N.R. Bhanumurthy, an economist at the Institute of Economic Growth in Delhi.

Mr Singh's Congress Party was re-elected two months ago for a second five-year term with the most parliamentary seats since 1991, reducing the Government's dependence on communist supporters who had blocked the sale of state-run companies.

Mr Mukherjee said he aimed to collect 11.2 billion rupees ($A291 million) from asset sales this year by selling stakes in RITES and other state-run companies.

The Government aims to reduce the budget deficit to 5.5 per cent of GDP next year.

A goods and services tax will be introduced from April 1 next year, which will subsume all indirect taxes and will levy only value-added production so that manufacturers do not pay taxes twice.

The fringe benefits tax will be scrapped.

Mr Mukherjee, who ran a closed economy as the finance minister in Indira Gandhi's cabinet from 1982-1984, returned to the portfolio this year after serving as the defence and foreign minister during the bulk of Mr Singh's first five-year term.

Mr Mukherjee also allocated more to ports, power, roads and other infrastructure, where inadequacies shave an estimated 2 percentage points off India's growth rate.

Mr Singh's Government wants to revive growth to a 9 per cent pace to help reduce poverty.


"The first challenge is to revert the economy back to the high GDP growth rate of 9 per cent per annum at the earliest," Mr Mukherjee told Parliament.

"The second challenge is to deepen and broaden the agenda for inclusive development."

The $US1.2 trillion Indian economy expanded 6.7 per cent in the year ended March 31, the slowest pace since 2003.

A report prepared by advisers to Mr Mukherjee on July 2 stated that the Government's programs could be sustained only if the economy accelerated and generated higher tax revenue.

Higher revenue is also important to improve Government finances and avert a rating downgrade by Moody's Investors Service and Standard & Poor's. Moody's places India's long-term local currency rating at BA2, two levels below investment grade. Standard & Poor's and Fitch Ratings have a BBB long-term rating on India, their lowest investment-grade level.


----------



## NSG_BlackCats

*An inclusive Budget for India & Bharat: Narayana Murthy*
These are extraordinary times, difficult times. With our economy badly needing stimulus, and tax revenues plummeting, what choice does a finance minister have but to allocate funds for big government projects, for employment generation schemes and for helping people below the poverty line get at least two meals a day?
Let us remember that the revenue has plummeted by a whopping 4.8&#37;, and the increase in expenditure is primarily due to the stimulus package. While I understand the justification for a high fiscal deficit this year, I wish the finance minister had laid out a clear road map on how he will reduce the deficit from 6.8% to 3% in the next three to five years. 
I am happy that there are several infrastructural, employment-generating schemes, and subsidy schemes that have received higher allocation in this Budget. I am all for these. Unless we can make life better for every Indian &#8212; the urban and the rural; the rich and the poor; and the educated and the not-so-well-educated &#8212; this country will not become a developed nation. In that sense, this is an inclusive Budget. 
However, the intended results will be achieved only if we ensure the desired outcomes, the required efficiencies, and eliminate corruption. Unfortunately, the record of successive governments in delivering the promised outcomes is rather poor. I wish the government appoints a commission with eminent men and women to oversee the efficient implementation of each mega scheme. Else, most of the funds earmarked for these mega projects will end up in the hands of middlemen as the late prime minister Rajeev Gandhi had lamented once. 
Right from 1994, I have been saying that any tax exemption should be limited either to export companies with small profits, or for a limited period. Hence, I am not happy with the extension of tax exemption for my industry till 2011. In my opinion, my industry must be prepared to pay its share of taxes without any exemptions. Scrapping of FBT is most welcome, since it was a mere harassment tool, and did not achieve the necessary results. 
When the UPA won the elections with a good majority and formed the government without any need for support from the Left, the country expected this government to bring in major reforms quickly. It was even expected that the Budget would unveil several major reform initiatives, including disinvestment, increase in FDI limits, and a flexible labour policy with a good safety net. This has not happened. It is a disappointment. 

I would give 7 marks out of 10 for this budget. 

Given that this is an inclusive Budget, the finance minister has done a good job in creating opportunities for everybody to spend a little bit more through his employment generation schemes, the abolition of surcharge and increase in the threshold of taxable income. I expect the UPA government to announce plans to attract greater domestic and foreign direct investment, and to reduce friction to business as we move forward. 
*Link*


----------



## NSG_BlackCats

*Union Budget 2009-'10: R&D tax benefit cheer spreads to all sectors*

Budget 2010 has doled out a substantial tax break for research & development with the finance minister saying R&D spend in all manufacturing sectors, with the exception of a small negative list, will benefit from tax deduction. A *weighted tax deduction of 150&#37; &#8212; if R&D spend is Rs 100, taxable income is reduced by Rs 150 *&#8212; is right now available to companies in a few sectors like pharma. 
Sanjay Kapadia, executive director (direct tax) at PricewaterhouseCoopers said: &#8220;Earlier, the weighted tax deduction was applicable to only a few sectors. It is a welcome step to open it to other sectors.&#8221; 

Weighted tax deduction benefits companies as it reduces their taxable income and tax liability. The FM has proposed to expand the benefit to all sectors except for those mentioned in the 11th schedule &#8212; firms producing alcohol, tobacco, cosmetics, toiletries, dental care products and aerated drinks. 

Naveen Aggarwal, ED (direct tax) at KPMG, commented: &#8220;The proposal has a much wider coverage and is going to encourage innovation and entrepreneurs. It is going to benefit industries like software, which have captive R&D units in India but were not eligible for tax deduction. It is also going to give a push to the manufacturing sectors that are involved in developing new designs.&#8221; 

Said R Chandrasekaran, president and MD, global delivery, Cognizant: &#8220;A substantially higher outlay should increase the R&D throughput and innovation quotient in a material way.&#8221; The pharma industry is pleased that it has been extended. It had actually made a representation for the tax deduction to be increased to 200%. &#8220;The fact that the FM has expanded the scope to include more sectors is a good thing,&#8221; Mr Kapadia said. 

*Link*


----------



## Neo

* Indias corporate sector loses Rs342bn due to power outages​* 
Tuesday, July 07, 2009

ISLAMABAD: Power outages and poor electricity supply is playing havoc with the Indian economy, as the corporate sector of India alone lost Rs342 billion in 2008-09.

A document about the prevalent power generation scene in India states that Indias GDP grew by 9 per cent since 2004; annual revenue loss attributed to power cuts has almost been 12 per cent in the last five years.

The reasons are attributed to inefficient and corrupt State Electricity Boards (SEBs) as the central government in India has advised state governments to unbundle their electricity boards into separate bodies for power generation, transmission and distribution, the document stated.

The private sector in India is setting up generation plants while getting into the distribution businesses as well. In 2008-09, a mere 3453MW of generation capacity was added in the system against a target of 11061MW. India has a generating capacity of 1,47,402MW which is not sufficient to meet demands, owing to which Mumbai, Delhi and many other parts of India suffer from power cuts during peak summer months.

The bulk of Indian power generation, around 93,000MW, is accounted by coal-fired and thermal plants, with hydro accounting for 36,000MW.In the tenth Five Year Plan (2002-07), India had set a target of 41,000MW additional generation capacity, but it could achieve just 21,000MW. During the current Five Year Plan (2007-2012), it has raised the target to 78,000MW of additional capacity.

Indias Central Electricity Authority (CEA) has fixed a generation target (April 2009-March 2010) at 3,23,387MW from a mix of thermal, nuclear and hydro sources. CEA is backed by state sector generation units and private sectors/IPPs.

According to CEA, installed generation capacity as on 31-5-2009, all India-wise has been listed as 1,49,391,91MW, which includes a mix of thermal, nuclear, hydro and renewable resources. The CEAs all-India power supply and demand shows that total supply stood at 67820MW against demand of 109439MW on May 2009.


----------



## BSF

> India&#8217;s corporate sector loses Rs342bn due to power outages



This is why the Nuclear deal is so important to us.

Here


----------



## BanglaBhoot

What will the world economy  indeed, the world  look like after the financial crisis is over? Will this prove to be a mere blip or something more fundamental? Much of the answer will be provided by the performance of the two Asian giants, China and India. Rightly or wrongly, it is widely accepted that China will continue to grow very rapidly. But what is the likely future for India?

I attended debates on this question in Mumbai and Delhi two weeks ago. The occasion was the launch of a report prepared by the Centennial Group for this years Emerging Markets Forum.* It addresses a provocative question: what would need to change if India were to become an affluent country in one generation? The answer is: a great deal. But one thing is clear: after the performance of the past three decades, the goal is not laughable.

Since 1980 the average living standards of Chinese and Indians have, for the first time in the histories of these two ancient civilisations, experienced a sustained and rapid rise. In one generation, Indias gross domestic product per head rose by 230 per cent  a trend rate of 4 per cent a year. This would seem a fine accomplishment if Chinas had not increased by 1,090 per cent  a trend rate of 8.7 per cent. Yet even if India has lagged behind, the change has been large enough for aspiration to replace resignation as the ethos of a large and rising proportion of Indians.

The recent past offers at least four further reasons for optimism. First, the rate of growth has been accelerating: over the five years up to and including 2008, the average annual rate of economic growth was 8.7 per cent, up from 6.5 per cent at the previous peak in 1999. Second, vastly higher savings and investment underpin this acceleration, with gross domestic savings up to 38 per cent of GDP in the financial year 2007-08. Third, Indias economy has globalised, with the ratio of trade in goods and services up to 51 per cent of GDP in the last quarter of 2008, up from 24 per cent a decade before. This was not far behind Chinas 59 per cent of GDP (see chart below).

Finally, the democratic political system, for all its frailties, works. Indian democracy is a wonder of the political world. What happened in the past election seems a big development  the re-election of a Congress-led government, with a big increase in the partys seats. It is widely believed that this reflects a choice of competence over caste and secularism over sect. Not least, the electorate registered approval of the competence and integrity of Manmohan Singh, the prime minister. I have been lucky to have known Dr Singh for three and a half decades. I admire nobody more. I only hope he is prepared to use his possibly final period in office boldly.

So what needs to happen if Indians are to enjoy an affluent lifestyle? The answer, suggests the report, is that India must sustain growth at close to 10 per cent a year over a generation. This is not inconceivable: China has managed that, from a lower base, over three decades. But it is a massive task, particularly for so huge, diverse and complex a country. Extraordinary change would have to occur, inside India and in Indias relationships with the world.

For this to be conceivable, at least four things would have to happen: the world must remain peaceful; the world economy must remain open; India must avoid the stagnation into which many middle-income countries have fallen; and, finally, the resource and environmental implications of its rise to affluence must be managed.

Moreover, India itself must overcome three big challenges: maintaining, indeed strengthening, social cohesion at a time of economic and social upheaval; creating a competitive and innovative economy; and playing a role in its region and the world commensurate with the countrys size and rising importance. In fundamental respects, India must turn itself into a different country.

Not least, as the report makes clear, India would have to be governed quite differently. In India a vigorous, albeit too often corrupt, democratic process has been superimposed on the mindsets, institutional structures and practices inherited from the British Raj. India has prospered despite government, not because of it. It is a miracle that the giant has fared as well as it has. But if this country is to prosper it must create infrastructure, provide services, promote competition, protect property and offer justice. The country must move from what the report calls crony capitalism and petty corruption to something different. The quality of government, widely believed to be deteriorating, must, instead, radically improve.

Just how far the transformation would have to go is shown by the seven inter-generational issues on which this report focuses: first, tackling disparities, not least among social groupings, but without further entrenching group-based entitlements and group-based politics; second, improving the environment, including the global environment; third, eliminating Indias pervasive infrastructure bottlenecks; fourth, transforming the delivery of public services, particularly in Indias ill-served cities; fifth, renewing education, technological development and innovation; sixth, revolutionising energy production and consumption; and, finally, fostering a prosperous south Asia and becoming a responsible global power.

I take two big things from the analysis in this report, one for India and another for the world.

For India, I conclude that even sustaining recent performance is going to be very hard. The era when the country could prosper just by stopping government from getting in the way is ending. India now requires efficient, service-providing government by competent technocrats and honest politicians. Of course, many foolish interventions still need to be removed. The government also needs to refocus its limited energy and resources on its essential tasks. But it must be able to perform these tasks far more effectively than it can today.

What I take for the world is that India, for all the huge challenges it confronts, is likely to continue its rise, if more slowly than the report assumes. The job of adjusting the familiar western ways of thinking about the world to the new realities has hardly begun. Within a decade a world in which the UK is on the United Nations Security Council and India is not will seem beyond laughable. The old order passes. The sooner the world adjusts, the better. 

FT.com / Columnists / Martin Wolf - What India must do if it is to be an affluent country


----------



## xebex

*Mahindra Scorpio Micro-Hybrid*

Mahindra has led the way in bringing hybrid technology to the Indian masses with the Scorpio mHawk Micro-hybrid SUV. We take a closer look at the car that gives a huge pampering to your conscience. 

The increase in traffic on Indian roads over the past decade is not only an indication of increased buying power, but also an indication of depleting natural resources and rising pollution levels. Rush hour commutes are pretty much the same ordeal in any of the major cities in the country. Never-ending traffic jams, cars interlocked bumper to bumper, moving at snail's pace only to be stuck again a few meters ahead for another agonizing interval of time has become de rigueur for any daily road user. In the midst of this rising chaos, the approach to a solution is two-fold. The first approach is by enhancing and reinforcing a city's infrastructure - widening roads, making flyovers, keeping a smooth flow of traffic and generally encouraging citizens to make more use of public transport systems. While this stand has to be taken by the government, the second approach is wholly in the hands of automotive manufacturers and in India, Mahindra seems to be taking the cause forward. 

Mahindra launched the new &#8216;mighty muscular&#8217; Scorpio successfully to excellent customer response. Always aggressive in its looks and attitude, the Scorpio&#8217;s dominance on Indian roads is a well-known story. But this time around, there&#8217;s a surprise in store for everyone, as this bully now has a soft corner.

The revolutionary new Micro Hybrid technology makes Mahindra&#8217;s Scorpio really gentle &#8211; on the environment that is. This technology allows it to intelligently switch off the engine when not required. Thus going into standby mode after few seconds of engine idling, ready to spring back to life the moment it&#8217;s needed again. This ensures you burn less fuel and reduce emissions. Providing much needed relief to the environment, our lungs and our wallets too!

What is a hybrid anyway?

In a very broad sense, hybrid engines are units that employ two power sources during normal operation - generally an IC engine and an electric motor. Based upon the involvement of the electric unit in the IC engine's functioning, hybrid systems are classified into three. First up are the 'Strong hybrids' that employ an electric motor that can power the vehicle over short distances without help from the fossil fuel powered engine. Second in line are the 'Mild hybrids' that make use of the electric motor only during accelerating from a stand still to assist the IC engine, thus reducing stress on the latter. The third kind, which is what Mahindra has opted for on the Scorpio mHawk, is called the 'Micro hybrid'. Contrary to its name, the system does not employ an electric motor. Micro hybrids are based on an intelligent start/stop system that governs the car's IC engine. 

So how does a micro hybrid system work then?

What the Micro hybrid system does in very simplified terms is that it shuts off the engine if the vehicle has been stationary for a predetermined period of time. On the Scorpio mHawk micro-hybrid, a young team of engineers from Mahindra&#8217;s R&D centre has developed an electrical circuit that controls the engine. The system basically consists of a relay that acts as an automatic start/stop switch for the engine, a clutch and gear lever position sensor and a mode selector switch with three pre-sets. The system can be set for a time delay depending on how heavy or light the traffic is. As long as the vehicle is stationary with the gear lever in neutral and the clutch pedal isn't depressed, the system will automatically shut off the engine after the pre-set time has elapsed. When the driver wants to move ahead, all he has to do is depress the clutch pedal and the system cranks the engine back to life. 

In a nutshell, the Micro Hybrid technology :


Switches off the engine when the Scorpio idles for a preset duration (*2 seconds in Scorpio VLX, 5 seconds in Scorpio M2Di) 
Switches the engine back on, the instant your leg depresses the clutch pedal 
Burns less fuel, thus reducing pollution and helping to conserve the environment

Do I have to drive differently?

Not at all. The Mahindra Scorpio mHawk micro hybrid drives exactly like its regular counterparts would. There is absolutely no change to power delivery and those horses under the hood are churned out with utter smoothness. The micro hybrid just helps make these vehicles even better in the city, thanks to the enhanced mileage. In addition to that, the rugged and the pothole munching Scorpio retain every single quality that customers have come to love.

Ok, so what's the big deal again?

It's about savings silly! This process (micro hybrid) ensures that the unnecessary idling of the engine is avoided and thus not only ensures more fuel savings but also prolongs engine life by eliminating wear and tear during idling. Keeping in mind the increased number of start/stop cycles that the starter motor will have to take care of, the motor itself has been reinforced to last longer than usual starter motors. That's not all, if someone chooses to leave the engine running in certain situations, such as when the air conditioning is switched on a hot summer's day, the third pre-set on the mode selector switch allows for the micro-hybrid system to be bypassed and the vehicle 

Way to go, Mahindra!

The system has been constantly recording fuel savings of up to 8 per cent. There is absolutely no effect on the driving characteristics of the vehicle and it continues to run like any stock Scorpio. The Mahindra Scorpio Micro-Hybrid is available in showrooms at a minimal extra price for the micro-hybrid system and is poised to set the pace for further such innovations in Indian vehicles - definitely the right way to go! It is really great to see Indian manufacturers taking the initiative to go green. The micro hybrid system is ideal for India for a variety of reasons. The first reason being that it is huge step forward in the fight against greenhouse gases and emissions, secondly it will help reduce the load on fossil fuels, and lastly it is a technology that is affordable and will not really increase the overall price of the vehicle too much, thanks to the fact that there is no expensive componentry involved. The micro hybrid is for this reason a true winner, for at a reasonable extra cost, it will also provide savings that are quite substantial. Its suitable for the Indian environment, it is a brilliant technology that is simple, and at the end of the day it does not require a heightened level of care or infrastructure to support it. Go Green! It&#8217;s the new mantra, and Mahindra seems to know where to head!



http://www.zigwheels.com/b2cam/mahindra-micro-hybrids.html


----------



## xebex

Mahindra Scorpio Micro-Hybrid.


----------



## xebex




----------



## Gabbar

^^^ How much is this baby?


----------



## glomex

Gabbar said:


> ^^^ How much is this baby?



Here is a link to the pricing section ... select the State and City....and enjoy...

:: Welcome to Mahindra Scorpio Refresh ::


Anyways the prices in delhi are :
MODEL	PRICE (in INR)**
LX 734000

SLE 833000

VLX -BSIII 933000

VLX-BSIV 943100

VLX-AT 1012000

SLX-4WD 970600

M2DI 689500


----------



## 1980rk

IMF raises Indias growth forecast 





WASHINGTON: The International Monetary Fund on Wednesday raised Indias growth forecast to 5.4 per cent for 2009, even as it projected the world economy to shrink by 1.4 per cent. 

In April, it forecast a growth of 4.5 per cent for India. In its update to the World Economic Outlook, the IMF said the global economy would contract by 1.4 per cent. Earlier it had projected a growth of 1.3 per cent. The Chinese economy would expand by 7.5 per cent, as against 6.5 per cent forecast in April, it said.

The global economy is beginning to pull out of a recession unprecedented in the post-World War II era, but stabilisation is uneven and the recovery is expected to be sluggish, the IMF said.  PTI 

Source


----------



## Neo

*India may face drought if monsoon is weak ​* 
Friday, July 10, 2009

WASHINGTON: Indias huge farm economy may be hit by a bad drought if its annual monsoon rains remain weak with the window for planting crops closing by mid-July, a report from a US Agricultural Department attache said.

The slow progress of the monsoon and its poor performance during the first quarter of the monsoon season (June-September) is causing serious concern among farmers as well as the (Indian) government, said a report by the USDA attache in New Delhi.

The window of opportunity for planting most kharif crops (rice, coarse grains, soybeans, peanut, cotton and pulses) will be over by mid-July. If rains come in the next week, planting operations will pick up, the report said.

Otherwise, the country could be heading for a severe drought, the report added. Attache reports are not official USDA data.

In Australia, a scientist said Indias monsoon will remain weak, according to the Madden-Julian Oscillation index, which gauges the eastward progress of tropical rain. 

Indias monsoon rains have now covered all of the country, but the countrys Meteorological Department said last week that as of July 1, the rains were 29 per cent below normal. 

Some weather experts have already raised the possibility that the formation of an El Nino weather anomaly in the equatorial Pacific Ocean may have led to a weakening of the annual Indian monsoon rains.

Those rains are a life blood for Indias farming sector. The country is one of the worlds biggest producers and consumers of everything from sugar to soybeans.

Worries that Indias sugar production may be hit by the faltering monsoon is a prime reason why sugar values have rallied to a three-year top in the New York raw sugar market.

Since the beginning of the monsoon season on June 1, rains have been consistently below normal in almost all parts of the country with the deficiency widening with each passing week, the attaches report said.

It added that this drought could be worse than the one that struck in 2002, which caused significant crop losses.


----------



## Gabbar

India can save $8.3 bn annually on Rel KG-D6 gas​

Reliance Industries' eastern offshore KG-D6 gas fields at peak production will help the nation save *USD 8.3 billion annually *or 0.7 per cent of the GDP, investment banker Morgan Stanley said. 

"Assuming 80 million cubic meters per day of gas supplies for a year as a whole, India could save USD 8.3 billion annually," Moran Stanley said in a research note on RIL for its clients. 

RIL, which is currently producing 31-32 mmcmd, is likely to touch 80 mmcmd in next six months. This peak output could replace close to 26 million tons of crude oil, which is as much as ONGC produces domestically, or about 17 per cent of current demand in India, the report said. 

"We estimate 20 mmcmd of gas would go to the fertilizer industry and most of the rest to the power industry. This implies that as much as 13 million tons or 50 per cent of the country's fertilizer production, and about 12,500 MW of power, or 8-9 per cent of overall power produced in the country, can run on RIL's gas." 
RIL stated gas production from KG-D6 fields on April 2 and has signed contracts with 15 fertilizer plants to sell close to 15 mmcmd gas. Additionally, it has contracted over 25 mmcmd to 19 power plants and 3.3 mmcmd to steel plants. 

Morgan Stanley report stated that 5 mmcmd more gas could go to fertilizer plants and identified power plants that can take more of KG-D6 gas.


----------



## NSG_BlackCats

89 lakh GSM mobile users added in June​
NEW DELHI: GSM mobile operators like Bharti Airtel and Vodafone Essar have together added 89 lakh new users in June this year, taking the total mobile subscriber base to 31.58 crore. 
According to the date released by the GSM representative body Cellular Operators' Association of India (COAI), the pace of monthly addition has picked up from 83 lakh new users in May, but is still slower than April's 89 lakh new users and 1.08 crore in March. 

Top mobile operator Bharti Airtel added 28.18 lakh new subscribers in June, a marginal increase from 28.13 lakh in the previous month, COAI said. 
Vodafone Essar, however, saw growth in new subscribers slowing as it added only 23.68 lakh in June against 25.38 lakh new in May this calendar, it added. 
Idea Cellular added 16.10 lakh users in June compared with 13.04 lakh new users in May, while Aircel added 11.13 lakh new users from 11 lakh in May, COAI said. 
The data did not include additions by Reliance Communications, but total GSM subscribers include Reliance's GSM users at the end of May. Reliance Communications expanded its GSM mobile service to all the service areas of the country in January this year. 

*Link*


----------



## Joshi

*India Selects Sites for U.S.-Built Nuclear Plants*
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB124767102079145841.html


*Larsen Profit More Than Triples*
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB124772487363149733.html


*BSNL Profit, Revenue Down*
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB124772651306349903.html


*Bajaj Auto Profit Jumps 67&#37;*
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB124772863018949965.html


*India Unlikely to Achieve $200 Billion Export Target*
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB124763989328444041.html


*Power Availability in India to Improve in 18 Months*
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB124763636751943921.html

http://economictimes.indiatimes.com/articleshow/4782492.cms
*Anil Ambani, Steven Spielberg script a $825-mn Dream deal*


> Its the biggest and the most high-profile deal in Indian entertainment. Anil Ambani-promoted Reliance Big Entertainment (RBE) has finally sealed the funding for its much-hyped 50:50 joint venture with Hollywood&#8217;s iconic director Steven Spielberg&#8217;s DreamWorks.
> 
> DreamWorks Studios will get an initial funding of $825 million, which includes equity from Reliance ADAG to make films for a global audience. The company would make five to six films per year, and the first production would start this year for release in 2010. Of the $825 million, $325 million will be equity infused by Anil Ambani as his personal investment, $150 million will come from The Walt Disney Company as a distribution advance, and the rest will be funded by JP Morgan via debt.




http://economictimes.indiatimes.com/articleshow/4760116.cms
*BMW likely to launch Mini Hatchback in India by Dec 09*


http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...mpact-cars-from-India/articleshow/4777265.cms
*Nissan looks at sourcing for non-compact cars from India*


> CHENNAI: Nissan Motor India is steadily progressing on its business plans in India &#8212; be it sourcing, hiring or identifying production bases. Even for the non-compact car segment, the Japanese auto major has found India to be an attractive and cost-effective sourcing point, according to company officials.
> 
> About 90% of the car produced at the new facility would have indigenous content. Nissan has already signed up with 94 Indian vendors for this project.
> 
> The suppliers would take up positions at the greenfield plant, that would cover a total built-up area of 3 lakh sq m. This plant would have the capability to produce cars on three platforms &#8212; A segment cars, B segment products and light commercial vehicles.
> 
> The Indian arm of the Japanese automobile major had started receiving enquiries from some of its counterparts in Europe to supply from India. Both on the cost and quality front, the subcontinent had an edge, the official said.


----------



## NSG_BlackCats

*TCS targets $3bn revenues from BPO in five years​*
MUMBAI: Tata Consultancy Services on Saturday said it is targeting business process outsourcing (BPO) revenues of 3 billion dollars in the next five years. 
"There is a huge amount of opportunity through BPO. The global spend of BPO is estimated at $400 billion by 2013," TCS COO N Chandrasekaran told reporters. 
"We want to take our BPO revenues to $3 billion in the next five years from Rs 800 crore, which we registered in the first quarter of this year," he said. Last year, TCS bought Citibank's BPO business Eserve for $512 million making it one of the larger outsourcing deals in 2008-09. The BPO company has 26,000 persons working. The company would hire 1,500 to 2,000 in this financial year, primarily in India, he said. 

Presently, TCS BPO has 100-plus customers in 50 plus countries. Banking and financial services segment is the largest segment with estimated revenues of $100 billion, he said. Healthcare and retail are emerging verticals while utilities and media are untapped potential in the BPO industry, he said. It offers BPO services in banking and financial services, insurance, pharma, retail, telecom, travel, media and energy segments. 

*Link*


----------



## white_pawn

*Record foodgrain output in 2008-2009: Govt​*PTI 19 July 2009, 01:15pm IST

NEW DELHI: India produced a record quantity of foodgrains in the last crop year at 233.87 million tonnes, surpassing the previous high in 2007-08 by about three million tonnes. 

"Despite vicissitudes of weather, total foodgrain production increased from 230.77 million tonnes in 2007-08 to 233.87 million tonnes in 2008-09 as per the fourth advance estimates," Minister of State for Agriculture K V Thomas told the Rajya Sabha in a written reply last week. 

Some states had witnessed delayed rains last year, which impacted Kharif sowing a bit. 

Though the fourth advance estimate has raised foodgrains production by over four million tonnes against the earlier estimate of 229.85 million tonnes released in May, a final output projection is yet to come. 

Nevertheless, the government achieved its target of foodgrains production of 233 million tonnes in 2008-09. Foodgrains comprise rice, wheat, pulses and coarse cereals. 

As the Centre is yet to release fourth advance estimates of production of different crops during 2008-09, the crop-wise data could not be available. 

The government releases four advance estimates followed by a final projection of foodgrains production for every year. 

Record foodgrain output in 2008-2009: Govt - India Business - Business - NEWS - The Times of India


----------



## white_pawn

*Top 10 cos add over Rs 1.42 lakh cr; RIL regains Rs 3 tn mark​*
19 Jul 2009, 1250 hrs IST, PTI

MUMBAI: The country's top-10 firms added Rs 1,42,000 crore to their market capitalisation last week with country's most valued firm, Reliance 
Industries crossing Rs 3 trillion mark after two weeks. 

The country's most-valued firm, Reliance Industries Ltd, added Rs 24,395 crore to its market valuation taking its total market cap to Rs 3,04,292 crore. Shares of RIL surged nearly 9 per cent on the Bombay Stock Exchange (BSE) to end the trade at Rs 1,933.40 on Friday. 

RIL had a market valuation of Rs 2,79,897 crore last week. 

The coveted club, which comprises of 4 private sector and 6 public companies, added Rs 1,42,320 crore to their market valuation to Rs 16,04,896 crore for week ended July 17. 

The total market-cap of the elite club stood at Rs 14,31,433.42 crore in the previous week ended July 11. 

State run Oil and Natural Gas Corporation (ONGC) and National Thermal Power Corporation (NTPC) together added Rs 21,567 crore to their market cap. 

At the end of the week total market valuation of ONGC stood at Rs 2,22,763 crore and NTPC's at Rs 1,69,114 crore. 

Private sector telecom services provider Bharti Airtel added Rs 8,562 crore to its market cap taking its total valuation to Rs 1,57,071 crore at the end of Friday. 

Two other public sector firms, Minerals and Metals Trading Corporation (MMTC) and National Mining Development Corporation (NMDC) together added Rs 52,394 crore to their market valuation. 

The market cap of MMTC stood at Rs 1,56,207 crore and NMDC at Rs 1,55,119 crore. 

Bharat Heavy Electricals (BHEL) jumped to the seventh position from the ninth slot after adding Rs 11,912 crore to its market valuation while IT bellwether Infosys Technologies slipped to the eighth slot from the seventh even after adding Rs 8,052 crore to its market cap. 

The country's largest public sector lender State Bank of India slipped to the ninth slot from eighth even after adding Rs 8,320 crore to its market cap and FMCG conglomerate ITC added Rs 7,119 crore to its market valuation. 

Besides the top-10 firms, two private sector lenders, ICICI Bank and HDFC Bank together added Rs 14,733 crore in their market cap at the end of Friday. 

The total market valuation of ICICI Bank stood at Rs 82,660 crore and HDFC Bank at Rs 61,170 crore. 

RIL has retained its numero uno position in the club of top-10 firms followed by ONGC (Rs 2,22,763 crore), NTPC (Rs 1,69,114 crore), Bharti Airtel (Rs 1,57,071 crore), MMTC (Rs 1,56,207 crore), NMDC (Rs 1,55,119 crore), Bhel (Rs 1,09,065 crore), Infosys (Rs 1,06,990 crore), SBI (Rs 1,06,320 crore), and ITC (Rs 86,811 crore). 

Top 10 cos add over Rs 1.42 lakh cr; RIL regains Rs 3 tn mark- Market News-Stocks-Markets-The Economic Times


----------



## xebex

If we can pull this off nicely....man we would be joining an elite group of countries that hav unique currency symbol. Not eve China have one.lol.


----------



## TopCat

What a crap. Who wants to buy rupee as of todays status and have them in national reserve??? Symbols will only make sense if US or European central banks issues guarantee against rupees and other economies buy it.


----------



## King Julien

*FII inflows, ECBs help swell forex kitty by $2.3 bn*

MUMBAI: Foreign exchange reserves rose $2.3 billion during the week ended July 17, on the back of inflows as a result of share purchases by
foreign institutional investors and external commercial borrowings by corporates.

According to the data released by RBI in its weekly statistical supplement (WSS), total foreign exchange reserves including gold and special drawing rights (SDR)  currency with the International Monetary Fund  rose $2.3 billion to touch $266.2 billion during the week ended July 17. Navin Raghuvanshi associate vice-president, Development Credit Bank, attributed the increase to inflows through both external commercial borrowings and FIIs during the week. This could have helped the reserves pile up, he added.

RBI buys dollars in the open market to prevent any abrupt rise in the value of the rupee. In addition to the mop-up by the central bank, the reserves also impacted the valuation of non-dollar assets in reserves against the dollar.

Although central banks do not disclose the currency composition of reserves, it is widely believed that 40% of reserves are in non-dollar assets, which include the sterling pound, yen, euro and the yuan. In other developments, both the central and state governments have not availed of any overdraft from RBI under their Ways and Means Advances account (WMA) account.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

*Meager Monsoon Threatens Indian Growth *

NEW DELHI -- An unusually dry start to India's monsoon season is threatening to hurt agricultural output in an economy still hugely dependent on rural areas for growth.

After India's driest June in 83 years, four of 28 provinces have declared drought, and many farmers don't have enough water to grow a full crop. More than half of Uttar Pradesh, the most populous state and a key rice and sugar cane-growing area, is suffering from drought.

A poor crop yield could push up food prices, straining the government's budget and complicating the central bank's efforts to revive the economy without letting inflation get out of hand.

The Meteorological Department forecasts rainfall in the June-September wet season at 93% of the long-term average, which isn't an unusually large deviation. But the distribution so far has been uneven, with some areas flooded while others have been parched. Rainfall from June 1 to July 22 was 19% below normal, with the northern and northwestern regions worst hit.

The June-September monsoon is critical for summer-sown crops, including oilseeds, rice and sugar cane. India's poor irrigation system forces farmers to bank heavily on the annual rains: 60% of India's farmland is rain-fed, with the rest relying on irrigation. If rainfall remains sporadic through September, winter crop yields could also be hit.

"I've sown only a third of wheat that I usually sow each year because there's no water," said Mohan Singh, a farmer from Punjab state. Heavy rains last week lashed the state, but they came too late for farmers to plant a full crop. "We are badly hurt," says Mr. Singh.

Two-thirds of India's 1.1 billion people live in villages, and agriculture accounts for around 18% of gross domestic product. Rural demand accounts for more than half of domestic consumption, so any decline in farmers' incomes would hurt demand for everything from fuel and motorcycles to soap and gold.

The government hasn't sounded the alarm yet. That may reflect confidence that measures to spur economic growth in rural areas will help to offset some of the shock from a weak crop.

"It's premature to draw any doomsday conclusion and it's better to wait to check if rains revive," said Arvind Virmani, chief economic adviser to the federal Finance Ministry.

Economists are starting to pencil in the impact of sustained drought on the economy. Amid the global crisis, growth slowed to 6.7% in the year ended March 31 from 9% a year earlier. The government forecasts an expansion between 6.25% and 7.75% for the current year, but a poor harvest could cast that projection into doubt.

"If overall rainfall deficiency falls to 20%-25%, India's gross domestic product growth could be pared to sub-5% this fiscal year," said Mridul Saggar, chief economist at Kotak Securities.

The government forecast a 4% expansion in farm production in its budget last month, but Morgan Stanley said low rainfall could limit growth to 1.5% to 2%.

A slump in agriculture would put pressure on the government to respond with support measures, even as it struggles with a deficit estimated to swell to 6.8% of GDP this fiscal year. "The government can't look away from the problem and despite the tight fiscal situation, it will try to incentivize farmers, which may swell its subsidy bill," said Shubhada Rao, chief economist at Yes Bank.

Economists say inflation will likely reappear in September, as food prices remain high and a recent fuel-price rise ripples through the economy. The Reserve Bank of India expects inflation at 4% by the end of this fiscal year on March 31. Jahangir Aziz, chief India economist at J.P. Morgan Chase, said inflation could rise by two to three percentage points over that forecast if the monsoon rains don't pick up.

Meager Monsoon Threatens Indian Growth - WSJ.com


----------



## BanglaBhoot

*India's pockets of prosperity?

Special Economic Zones are attractive on paper. But they pose thorny political problems.

By Laura Alfaro, Lakshmi Iyer and Semil Shah
from the July 31, 2009 edition*

Cambridge, Mass. - Imagine that the US government designated Long Island a Special Economic Zone (SEZ). Firms could operate there with tax exemptions, minimal red tape, no tariffs on imported inputs, and superior infrastructure. 

Many firms would want to locate there, boosting industrial activity, exports, and jobs. But would Long Islanders benefit? Would they be willing to sell their land to firms? What if the government acquired the land on behalf of the firms? 

In India, these questions aren't hypothetical  they have become thorny political problems. 

India enacted an SEZ Act in 2005, hoping to boost infrastructure, promote investments, attract foreign firms, create industrial clusters, and increase exports while creating jobs. 

SEZs are not novel: Previous incarnations, such as free-trade zones, have had a mixed record worldwide. But perhaps due to China's rapid growth, developing nations have taken a second look. 

In 2007, China attracted $84 billion in foreign direct investment (FDI), mostly through its SEZs. India had only $23 billion in FDI and a large trade deficit, so SEZs became a key part of its development strategy. 

That policy has become a magnet for criticism. The preferential treatment given to SEZ firms is being challenged by a case filed in Indian courts, alleging the SEZ policy to be "discriminatory" and "arbitrary." 

Favors to SEZ firms also raise other concerns. For instance, would these advantaged firms withstand global competition once tax breaks were removed? How much employment would these zones generate? Should a government with a growing budget deficit grant five-year tax exemptions? All nations that have tried SEZs have had to deal with these trade-offs. In India, however, these concerns have been trumped by a bigger issue: land. 

Doing business in these zones has proved quite risky for firms. As of June 2009, 568 formal approvals had been granted for SEZ projects, but only half of these had acquired the required land. The government's role in land acquisition, either via joint ventures or eminent domain, has many perceiving SEZs as "land scams." Projects initiated by India's leading industrialists, including the Ambanis and the Tatas, have stalled in the face of farmer opposition to land acquisition. The issue has become so contentious that the recently reelected Congress Party made stronger landowner protections part of its manifesto. 

More than half of India's workforce is tied to agriculture, so the transfer of farmland from small owners to large firms has stirred up strong passions. Peasants don't see the payoff. China was able to suppress similar unrest, but India has not. A lethal government response to a 2007 protest ended up scrapping the Nandigram SEZ. And a bill that would have made it easier for government to seize land for private companies didn't pass. 

What measures are left for the Indian government to ease these land acquisition problems? Rules that require original landowners to benefit economically from the success of SEZs sound appealing, but may slow the pace of their creation. 

If the market is allowed to work on its own, the "invisible hand" would probably force firms to pay higher prices directly to landowners, thus slowing down projects and reducing rates of investment return. There is certainly no silver bullet, but measures aimed at addressing landowner rights and equity may reduce some of the opposition to SEZs and thereby ensure their long-term sustainability for India. 

Considering how thorny the issue has become, the question must be asked: Does India really need them? 

India's growth process has been largely bottom-up: Entrepreneurs have succeeded despite government bureaucracy  not because of it. The best policy for the government may be to provide the benefits of SEZs  low tariffs, reasonable taxes, good infrastructure, little red tape  to all firms in all parts of the country. 

India's pockets of prosperity? | csmonitor.com


----------



## beckham

India beat China in trust factor in business: survey

Amid rising hopes of global economic turnaround Indians have emerged as an optimistic lot than their Chinese counterparts when it comes to trust in business.

survey conducted in six countries including the US and France, for public relations firm Edelman found out that India and China are the most positive states in business.

"At 75 per cent, India recorded the highest level of trust in business while China followed with 60 per cent saying they trust business to do what is right," the report said.

The survey was conducted by research firm Strategy One and sampled 1,675 informed publics in two age groups (25-34 years and 35-64 years) in India, China, US, UK, France and Germany.

The 2009 Midyear Edelman Trust Barometer has found that nearly one-half of the informed publics (48 per cent) in the US trust business to do what is right while 41 per cent of those surveyed in France share the same thought.

According to the survey in India and China banks are the most trusted industry.

"Our mid-year results reinforce the optimism evident in the Indian market," Edelman India Managing Director Robert Holdheim said.

According to the survey, nearly 7 out of the 10 informed publics in India and China rate the reputation of large multinational corporations as good or excellent.

In China and India, 96 per cent and 81 per cent of the informed publics say their country is headed in the right direction.

"They reflect a general perception that the economic situation is much better in India than in many other countries, and that it will continue to improve more rapidly than elsewhere.

"High levels of trust for both government and business (and the banking sector specifically) are the reward for avoiding the problems faced by so many others," Holdheim added.


----------



## rubyjackass

Has anyone heard of Tata's GSM entry package? Its called DOCOMO. Comes with no tv ads. I think this will increase the number of GSM users in India by leaps. Also the prices will come down a lot. Airtel and Vodafone are going to get bit in their ***.

PS: This post is not an advertisement campaign.


----------



## SinoIndusFriendship

Protectionism hurting India's trade with EU: FICCI
By IANS
Sunday,02 August 2009, 18:41 hrs


Print
Forward
New Delhi: India Inc. is opposed to protectionism practised by the European Union (EU) by way of agriculture subsidies and non-tariff barriers on services exports and faces adverse conditions in the European market, especially the pharma and IT sectors, a survey by an industry body has revealed.


The Federation of Indian Chambers of Commerce and Industry (Ficci) survey on India-EU Trade Relations reveals that Indian exporters face the adverse impact of the huge amount of subsidies enjoyed by EU farmers through free seeds and fertilizers and a freight subsidy to producers.

In addition, exporters face cumbersome quality testing which increases the cost for Indian companies. In particular, many mid-sized India pharma companies have been severely hit due to the recent seizure of shipments at transit ports located in the EU, a Ficci release noted.

The survey respondents felt that the main impediment in the expansion of services to the EU were visa and consular issues, and non-clarity of taxation and cross-border transaction laws as applicable to Indian service providers.

In the IT sector, companies face difficulties in obtaining work permits for their professionals. While issuing work permits can take time, delays are rarely appreciated by clients in the EU who sign time-bound contracts and expect timely delivery.

Yet, a majority of the respondents said that the EU is a very attractive market and they were planning to expand trade with it in the next two years either by way of exploring new markets within the EU, setting up distribution centres or tie-up with existing market players to have a wider reach in the existing and new markets.

The EU is a strategic trade and Investment partner for India. Commercial interaction between the two nations has grown exponentially since 2000 - with current annual trade being 52 billion euros approximately, growing by more than three times between 2000 and 2008.

But in spite the growing bilateral trade volume, industry is unanimous in its opinion that there still exists a discrepancy between what is projected as an open and uniform regime and what is experienced by Indian companies during their real life interaction with the EU, the industry body said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aimarraul

it won't cause much damege to the world economic,protectionism is always two way street,not just india have that card


----------



## BanglaBhoot

*Top 100 Tax Defaulters Owe 1.4 Trillion Rupees -Minister*

By MUKESH JAGOTA 

NEW DELHI -- The top 100 direct tax defaulters owe the Indian government 1.4 trillion rupees ($29.59 billion) as on March 31, 2009, Junior Finance Minister S. S. Palanimanickam said Tuesday.

The defaulters include NTPC Ltd., IDBI, Oracle Corp., Nokia Corp., Coca Cola India Pvt. Ltd., three companies of the Tata group, Reliance Energy Ltd. and Indian Oil Corp. Ltd., he said in reply to lawmakers' queries in the upper house of parliament.

Top 100 Tax Defaulters Owe 1.4 Trillion Rupees -Minister - WSJ.com


----------



## Ruag

India and South Korea have developed stronger bilateral relations by signing a free trade agreement.

Seems that India's "Look East policy" is in full momentum. 

New Partnership With India

India-Korea economic deal targets major trade goods - JoongAng Daily - 

A boon for Korea-India trade - The Korea Herald : The Nation's No.1 English Newspaper

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Brahm0s

Gr8 news. All of sudden india doing right things. Still long way to go but india started moving right direction. Cheers.


----------



## Mig-29

Great news indeed and also India and south Korea and collaborate towards defense sector as well. south Korean defense industry is one of the best in Asia .


----------



## peace123

Flintlock said:


> Gujarat will probably emerge as the most prosperous state in the next 8-10 years.
> 
> Punjab is still sitting on its laurels from the Green Revolution. It needs to industrialize in order to keep its ranking.
> 
> Mizoram is India's "Coolest" state...best literacy and most laidback people.
> 
> Kerala is the ideal welfare state....very high equality and literacy....rivals scandinavian countries on that count.



yeah gujrat will emerge because of its position on the sea but i think punjab will remain 2-3 position because of agriculture but do u even think if punjab become industrialized india will be forced to import...
and i personally don't want a indusrialized punjab because i hate industrialized state especially in india with its caos and polution and i can assure u that punjab will remain the richest state of india


----------



## BanglaBhoot

*Fight Droughts with Science *

By HENRY I. MILLER 
News that India may suffer a weaker-than-normal monsoon this year is raising concerns about crop yields and food supply. As worrying as those reports are, however, this is only a short-term element of a much bigger problem with the availability of water there. Even when the rains do come, India's water usage still will be at unsustainable levels. Better crop plants that use water more efficiently could be a big part of the solutionif only bureaucrats and activists would get out of the way.

Irrigation for agriculture accounts for roughly 70% of the world's fresh water consumption, but that figure can be higher in some places, depending on crop types and local hydrological conditions. India, for instance, is the world's second-largest producer of cotton, the thirstiest of crops: It takes 11,000 liters of water to produce a single kilogram. In just one example of the consequences, consumption from irrigation and other human uses is depleting groundwater in the northwestern part of India at the unsustainable rate of four centimeters per year despite consistent rainfall levels, according to an article published this week in the British journal Nature.

The results of this research should get policy makers to focus on how water is being used, especially in India's agricultural sector. The introduction of plants that grow with less water would allow more to be freed up for other uses. Plant biologists have identified genes regulating water utilization that can be transferred into important crop plants. Some modifications allow plants to grow with less or lower-quality water. The first drought-resistant crop, maize, is expected to be commercialized by 2012. If field testing goes well, India would be a potential market for this variety.

Pest- and disease-resistant strains also indirectly help water efficiency. Because much of the loss to insects and diseases occurs after the plants are fully grownthat is, after most of the water required to grow a crop has already been appliedthe use of crop varieties that experience lower post-harvest losses in yield means that the farming and irrigation of fewer plants can produce the same total amount of food. More than 13 million farmers in at least 25 countries already are using genetically modified crop varieties to produce higher yields with lower inputs and reduced impact on the environment. In 2008, India ranked fourth in the world (behind the United States, Argentina and Brazil) in cultivation of genetically modified crops, with 7.6 million hectares. 

But research and development are being hampered by resistance from activists and discouraged by governmental overregulation. There are more than a dozen vocal and radical activist groupsof which Greenpeace is the prototypearound the world opposed to this kind of technology. They have concocted tales in developing countries about genetically modified crops causing homosexuality, impotence, illnesses like HIV/AIDS, and even baldness. One of the most vocal activists is Delhi-based Vandana Shiva, who denies not only the manifest benefits and potential of genetically modified crops, but even derides the 20th century's stellar Green Revolution as having inflicted violence on the environment. She claims that genetically modified crop technology is untested, unproven and unsafeall of which are demonstrably untrue.

This pressure both encourages overregulation in response to questionable science and also offers cover to those who want to overregulate these crops for other reasons. The United Nations agency that sets international food standards, the Codex Alimentarius Commission, has established requirements for data on genetic construction, composition, toxicity, and the like specific to genetically modified foods that are hugely expensiveand that could not be met by any food derived from conventionally modified plants. In addition the Cartagena "biosafety protocol," crafted under the aegis of the United Nations' Convention on Biological Diversity, has created unscientific and burdensome regulations of field trials and transport of genetically modified organisms (but not of other conventional plants such as invasive vines or weedy grasses that are far more worrisome). The United States has not ratified this convention.

Meanwhile, governments interested in protecting their agricultural sectors from foreign competition are all too happy to use spurious fears over genetically modified crops to erect trade barriers. Witness the European Union's unscientific, protectionist restrictions on the import of genetically modified agricultural products. This, as much as any other U.N. regulation, effectively discourages the use of these technologies. A study by Professor David Zilberman at the University of California at Berkeley dates the worldwide slowdown in the development pipeline to the EU's 1998 ban on genetically modified products.

The U.N.'s misadventures in regulation fly in the face of the quarter-century-old scientific consensus that modern genetic modification is essentially an extension or refinement of conventional (but less precise and less predictable) ways of modifying crops to create or enhance desirable characteristics. 

The U.N.'s inconsistency is striking. The Food and Agriculture Organization calls for a greater allocation of resources to agriculture, but then makes those resources drastically less cost-effective via unnecessary, unscientific regulation of genetically modified plants. The Secretary-General of the U.N.'s World Meteorological Organization announces that "integrated water-resources management is the key to achieving the Millennium Development Goals of securing access to safe water, sanitation and environmental protection," while an alphabet soup of other U.N. agencies is making virtually impossible the development of crops that can grow with low-quality water or under drought conditions. 

By compromising commerce and the quality of life, water scarcity has the potential to destabilize industrialized and developing countries alike. Scarcity hinders economic development; excessive water extraction lowers ground levels and exacerbates rising sea levels; and poor water quality makes populations vulnerable to water-related diseases, such as cholera, dysentery, viral hepatitis A and typhoid. Especially during drought conditionswhich currently afflict much of Europe, Africa, Australia, South America and the U.S.even a small percentage reduction in the use of water for irrigation could result in huge benefits, both economic and humanitarian. 

Some of the planet's biggest drought fears may be in India today, but no one will be immune to water worries in the future. It's essential that bureaucrats and activists stop blocking agricultural technologies that can give us more crop for the drop. 

Henry I. Miller: India Faces Water Supply Problem - WSJ.com


----------



## EjazR

Kashmir buyer-seller meet evokes good response

Shujaat Bukhari

SRINAGAR: The international buyer-seller meet that ended here on Tuesday has helped handicraft traders in Kashmir re-establish their direct links with foreign buyers.

The four-day meet, inaugurated by Chief Minister Omar Abdullah and Union Minister for Environment and Forests Jairam Ramesh on August 8, on the banks of Dal Lake was sponsored by the Union Government and organised by the Kashmir Chamber of Commerce and Industry (KCCI). &#8220;We have done business which has been more than what we had expected,&#8221; said KCCI President Mubeen Shah.
Carpet business

The chamber is now compiling data on the orders received by various traders. The meet has also set forth the trend of arrival of high-value foreign buyers directly to Kashmir, which was discontinued in 1989.

&#8220;This has set forth the process of shifting the carpet business from New Delhi to Srinagar,&#8221; said Mr. Shah.

At present around 90 per cent of carpet trade, whose total volume is Rs. 800-1,000 crore, is done from New Delhi. &#8220;From Srinagar, the volume of carpet trade is just Rs. 100-150 crore,&#8221; said Mr. Shah.

Traders said that if the business shifted back to Srinagar it would give a huge boost to the local economy and the entire profit would be shared by the Kashmiris and they would also get a good price. According to Feroz Ahmad Bisati of Modern Carpets, &#8220;the meet has been a grand success and now the need of the hour is to continue this momentum.&#8221;
Biannual affair

Mr. Bisati called for making the event a biannual affair in accordance with the best buying season of the year.

Besides carpets, orders have been received for crewel stitch, shawls, papier mache and wood products. UAE and Germany have been among the biggest buyers.

Traders felt that the meet had been able to break the age old jinx and inhibition that Kashmir was not the safe place for doing business.

Shakil Ahmad Chaku from wood carving company A R Chaku and Sons said, &#8220;the big thing is that businessmen are able to come here and it augurs well for Kashmir.&#8221; Chaku&#8217;s wood products have generated interest among Brazilian and even some Palestinian businessmen. 

The Hindu : Business : Kashmir buyer-seller meet evokes good response


----------



## RPK

India set to gain access to trillion-dollar ASEAN market, deal today 


India and 10-nation economic bloc ASEAN will ink a free trade pact in Bangkok today, which will open the 1.7 billion consumer market to each other.

After six years of painstaking talks, the Comprehensive Economic Cooperation Agreement (CECA) will be signed which will eliminate duties on 80 per cent of goods traded between the two over the next eight years.

Commerce Minister Anand Sharma, who is here to sign the pact, said the agreement is well balanced and is in harmony
with the India's Look East Policy.

"I can say negotiations have been painstaking. The negotiators have ensured that our sensitive areas where we had
concerns are fully addressed," Sharma said.

When asked whether the concerns of plantation growers of South India have been addressed, Sharma said the whole debate of the CECA adversely impacting domestic planters was based on "uninformed" speculations.

FICCI Secretary General Amit Mitra, who is accompanying Sharma, said, "This agreement will be a win-win situation for India and the the Association of South East Asian Nations (ASEAN). It takes care of the country's strategic interest in line

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RPK

India inflation falls again to -1.74 percent | 13 August 2009 | www.commodityonline.com

NEW DELHI (Commodity Online) : India inflation dropped marginally to minus 1.74 percent for the week ended August 1 from last weeks minus 1.58 percent. 

In a statement issued here by Indias Commerce ministry said also said, index for primary articles rose 0.1 percent to 262.5 (provisional) from 262.2 (provisional) the week before. 


The index for manufactured products rose 0.1 percent to 205.9 (provisional) from 205.6 (provisional) for the previous week. It added. 

*Indias wholesale prices fell the most in three decades, giving the central bank more time to keep interest rates at a record low before weak monsoon rains reduce harvests and stoke inflation*. 

Wholesale price based inflation rate turned negative for the week ended June 6 for the first time since the new wholesale price index (WPI) series started in 1995. 

Inflation has slowed from a 16-year high of 12.91 percent in August 2008 as oil prices fell from an unprecedented $147.27 a barrel in the previous month. 

The commerce ministry Thursday revised the rate for the week ended June 6 to a fall of 1.01 percent from a decline of 1.61 percent


----------



## glomex

India signs FTA with ASEAN

Ending months of uncertainty, India and the 10-nation Association of South East Asian Nations on Thursday signed a crucial trade pact that will break duty barriers in the 1.7 billion consumer market in the region.

The pact on trade in goods under the Comprehensive Economic Cooperation Agreement (CECA) was signed by Indian Commerce and Industry Minister Anand Sharma and ASEAN Economic Ministers after more than six years of intense negotiations.

The first phase of implementation is supposed to be over by January 1, 2010.

The pact, on which Prime Minister Manmohan Singh has formed a GoM to allay domestic concerns, will eliminate duties on 4,000 items by 2016, covering 80 per cent of India's imports from the South-east Asian nations.

However, as many as 489 items have been kept out of the pact, keeping in view the concerns of vulnerable domestic industries and agricultural producers. The main areas of differences revolved around sensitive agricultural products, mainly in the plantation sector.

The agreement is "well balanced" and is in harmony with the India's Look East Policy, Sharma said.

Bilateral trade between ASEAN and India was of about USD 40 billion in 2007-08.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EjazR

India's industrial output up 7.8 per cent in June

Further signs of recovery in India's industrial sector emerged on Wednesday with the latest official data indicating a 7.8 per cent growth in June over the like month the previous year.

Notably, the manufacturing output rose 7.3 per cent during the month, as per the data on the index of industrial production released by the Central Statistical Organisation here.

The data showed that while mining output was up 15.4 per cent, that for electricity rose 8 per cent. Output of capital goods and consumer goods sectors expanded respectively by 11.8 per cent and 4 per cent during the period.

"The IIP figure at 7.8 per cent does no longer look like a flash in the pan. It appears to be an indication of a turnaround in the industrial economy," said Federation of Indian Chambers of Commerce and Industry (Ficci) president Harsh Pati Singhania.

"I believe this is a turnaround because this growth has been registered at a time when our exports have been shrinking. The disaggregated figures show all major industrial sectors making impressive gains," he added.

However, the Ficci president said adequate credit supply at reasonable interest rates was essential to sustain the recovery process.

"This is very important as given the anticipated slowdown in agriculture sector following a bad monsoon, we have to maintain fairly high growth of the industrial and services sectors to support the overall growth of the economy."

According to Sherman Chan, an economist with Moody's Economy.com: "The strong industrial production data bode well for India's June quarter GDP performance. The pickup in domestic activity appears to have been strong enough to offset the slump in external demand."

She said despite the the government carrying a huge debt burden, policymakers have explored alternatives such as public-private partnerships. "Therefore, India's industrial outlook for the short- to medium-term is encouraging," Sherman added.

"Fiscal stimulus measures seem to have also filtered through to manufacturers swiftly, providing much-needed support amid sluggish external orders."

However, Sherman said, given the "much stronger than expected" June results, a brief slowdown was possible in July.

According to Tushar Poddar, an economist with global investment bank Goldman Sachs, the upside from industrial activity likely to mitigate the negative impact of poor rains.

"Several indicators of consumption and investment demand have been showing significant upticks. Financial conditions have continued to loosen over the summer, and we think this mitigates the negative impact from a contraction in the agricultural sector," Poddar added.

India's industrial output up 7.8 per cent in June- Hindustan Times


----------



## BanglaBhoot

*Where The Middle Rules*

India's superrich lose the limelight. 
By Ruchir Sharma | NEWSWEEK 

Published Aug 15, 2009 

From the magazine issue dated Aug 31, 2009

When two elephants fight, the grass suffers. So goes the African saying, and a few years ago it would have been true of the Indian market. But the bitter and very public corporate battle between the billionaire Ambani brothers, who control the Reliance Group of companies, has produced surprisingly little collateral damage so far.

For a long time, the popular notion was that as the Reliance Group went, so went the Indian stock market. Now investors can ignore the family feud because the market is so much bigger. At the start of this decade, Reliance was one of five Indian companies with a market value of more than $5 billion. Currently there are 40 such companies, the total value of the market is more than $1 trillion, and the Reliance Group accounts for less than 10 percent of the total.

The reduced focus on the Reliance Group is part of a broader trend, in which the obsession with the top of the pyramid is shifting to a growing interest in the bulging middle. In 2006 and 2007the heyday of the growth boomall eyes were on the wealth of India's richest few. As the stock market surged, the media kept a close tab on how many Indians were making it to the Forbes list of billionaires. At the end of 2007, 10 Indians were on the top-100 list trailing only the Americans and Russians in number.

Many companies targeted their growth strategies at high-income households, and the cocktail circuit was abuzz with details of the latest iconic apartment deal. In the commercial capital, Mumbai, apartment sales topped $2,500 per square foottwice the going rate in cities like Shanghai. Last year's global meltdown led to a sudden stop in all such activity.

As India now emerges from the boom-bust growth cycle, the masses are firmly leading the recovery even as the upper classes remain conspicuous by their absence at stores. Two-wheeler sales are up nearly 15 percent so far in 2009, compared with an average growth of 5 percent over the past five years. Small-car sales have increased by 20 percent in recent months, while purchases of luxury cars are down 20 percent from a year ago. Consumer-goods companies are reporting a bipolar market: widely used products from hair oil to soaps are selling well, but more expensive skin-treatment items are not.

The mounting realization that the real growth opportunity in India lies lower down the price curve is forcing many companies to rejigger their strategies. Retailers used to place high-end brands close to the entrance of their malls, hoping to woo customers to chic brands, but they ended up intimidating them with high prices. Retailers are now reshuffling the front window, giving pride of place to goods the middle class can afford.

Similarly, in the real-estate market, the latest catchphrase is "affordable housing." The average unit cost of an apartment in India's five leading cities is down by 50 percent over the past year, not just due to falling prices but also to a reduction in the size of the average home. Developers have learned the hard way that selling in India is a volume game. Their earlier idée fixe that penthouses and villas were where the glamour and margins lay has given way to the reality that the market for such products is extremely limited.

Even at the peak of the boom in 2007, there were only 100,000 Indians with an estimated financial net worth of more than $1 million. That contrasts with 100 million middle-income households with an estimated annual income of $2,000 to $10,000. This segment is growing at the fastest pace, and many new members of this class have yet to buy their first motorcycle, car, or apartment. The political class in India has been very conscious of the need to make growth more inclusive and therefore spent much of the revenue windfall from the high-growth years on increased welfare spending. Furthermore, these households are carrying relatively low levels of debt, making them less vulnerable to swings in the global business cycle.

Analysts have hyped the potential of the In-dian middle class for a long time, but now it has reached critical mass. At the same time, it is still not as affluent as in other countries, such as China, where sales this year of luxury cars and Burberry apparel are growing at an impressive 10 to 20 percent. India's per capita income of $1,000 is less than a third of China's, and the average Indian consumer remains highly price-sensitive, with a limited appetite for expensive, high-margin products.

The positive fallout of the past year's economic turmoil is that it has shown where India's real potential lies. The more quickly companies throw in their lot with the rising middle, rather than the overhyped and overestimated rich few, the more successful they will be in India.

Where The Middle Rules | Print Article | Newsweek.com


----------



## ironman

*A More Civilized Response​*August 14, 2009 by Ashish Advani

The Swine flu outbreak is the raging talk of the town in India.

Cases are popping up all over the country. The locals are wearing surgical masks and there have been multiple outbreaks in several cities. Some people are even running scaredbut no one is panicking yet.

Its a far cry from Mexico. If you remember, back in April when the world first heard about this new flu in Mexico, the Mexican world came crashing downincluding its currency, the Mexican peso.

In Mexico, the Swine flu had been making the rounds for over a month before the news broke around the world. On April 26th, the world first heard of this global pandemic.

A few dozen school and college students in Australia, New Zealand and U.S. who had been in Mexico were showing signs of the illness. This triggered a massive overreaction in Mexico and worldwide.

The Mexican peso declined by 5% and the stock market crashed by 3.4% on Monday April 27. History now shows us that this was a huge overreaction and corrections came swiftly in the next few days.
Where Calmer Heads Prevail

Now please understand, I do not take any sickness lightly. And I do accept that we should all take prudent care to prevent this disease from spreading and cut down on the loss of productivity in the affected areas.

But thats no reason to spread a panic and play with markets (stocks, currencies, etc.). In fact, that is just the kind of overreaction you should avoid in this situations. Calmer heads should always prevail, so those involved can proceed in the wisest manner.

Just look at India. Over the last two weeks, India has seen a dramatic increase in cases.

The zenith of this crisis came on Wednesday. Authorities in Mumbai (one of the largest cities in India) declared the city was closing all schools and colleges as well as public places such as swimming pools, etc for a week.

They closed these facilities after trading hours last night. If the Indians were prone to overreaction, we should have seen a crash of the stock markets and currencies. Granted that the scare is now older and the world now knows that this killer disease does not kill as much.
Indian Stocks Refuse to Catch the Flu

Yet, a school closure of this scale in the financial capital of India should have elicited some kind of reaction in Indias markets right?

Instead, NADA. ZILCH.

On the contrary, the stock market was up 3.4%. The market was celebrating the Federal Reserves assessment that the U.S. economy is on a path to recovery. The currency markets barely budged as well, which helped the Indian rupee.

I am very impressed by this mature and appropriate reaction to the closing of schools in Mumbai. Yes, the spreading of a sickness like this is serious and needs some action.

School closures were appropriate to avoid spreading the disease to the youngest and most vulnerable. But the long-term effects of such an epidemic on Indias economy should have been what we sawNothing.

The rest of the world could learn from such mature responses from Third World economies like India. We would all be calmer, saner and the business world would be a better place to trade and earn money.

Stay long India my friends as this country has shown us time and time again that it has the sense to take on the world in appropriate and measured fashion.


----------



## ironman

*India faces drought but economists upbeat​*Posted: Sun, Aug 16 2009. 10:45 AM IST

*Analysts have been buoyed by new data showing industrial production jumping by 7.8% in June from a year earlier -- its quickest pace in 16 months*

Analysts have been buoyed by new data showing industrial production jumping by 7.8% in June from a year earlier -- its quickest pace in 16 months

AFP

New Delhi: Crops are shrivelling as India faces the spectre of drought but economists say they are still upbeat about the countrys economic prospects.

They are banking that a strong industrial performance will help offset the impact of the worst monsoon in years in Asias third largest economy.

Analysts have been buoyed by new data showing industrial production jumping by 7.8% in June from a year earlier -- its quickest pace in 16 months.

Output was spurred by record low interest rates and government stimulus that have prompted consumers to buy factory-made products such as cars and refrigerators.

The figures last week came on top of a slew of other economic indicators suggesting India is starting to rebound from the impact of the worst global downturn since the 1930s.

The domestic economy is slowly but definitely reviving, said Deepak Lalwani, India director at investment house Astaire & Partners in London.

Even with the rain gods playing hooky, a robust industry and service sector outlook should offset the (economic) hit from agriculture, said Rajeev Malik, economist at Macquarie Securities.

Malik said he was sticking to his forecast of 7% growth for the current fiscal year to March 2010 although he added that a bigger hit to agriculture might warrant a downward revision.

Indias economy expanded by 6.7% last year after growing by a scorching 9% for several years in a row.

HSBC economist Robert Prior-Wandesforde, who expects 6.2% growth, said the June industrial output number suggests there is plenty of momentum outside the agricultural sector.

He added there was plenty more in the way of positive effects to come from the central banks aggressive interest rate cuts and government stimulus.

The upside from industrial activity (is) likely to mitigate the negative impact of poor rains, Goldman Sachs analysts Tushar Poddar and Pranjul Bhandari wrote in a note to clients.

Economists optimism about overall prospects stems partly from the reduced role that agriculture now plays in Indias economy -- accounting for around 17% of gross domestic product, down from 50% in the 1950s.

Still, analysts say they are not dismissing the misery a poor monsoon can cause, noting rural demand remains a vital driver of consumer demand.

For Indias 235 million farmers, many of them smallholders eking out a living, a bad monsoon can spell financial disaster, wiping out livelihoods.

Indias official weather map is a mass of red -- the colour the weather office uses to show deficient rains, defined as 20% to 59% below normal.

Some 177 out of Indias 626 districts are in the grip of drought with rice crops the worst hit. Only a thin strip along the western coast has received normal rain during this monsoon season, which runs from June to September.

The country has witnessed two monsoon failures this decade, Astaires Lalwani noted. In 2004, the rains were 13% below normal and in 2002 they were 19% below normal, he said.

The 2002 drought reduced growth to 3.8%, the lowest in 11 years. Growth then rebounded to 8.5% the next year when the monsoon revived.

This years rain shortage threatens to be far worse. The monsoon has been 29% below normal so far.

The momentum of economic revival will be affected by lower incomes among farmers and slowing rural demand, said Lalwani, who projects 6.1% growth.

But even with the rain shortfall, government officials say there will be no food shortages thanks to two years of bumper harvests.

Lalwanis forecast is broadly in line with Indias central bank, which has forecast 6%-plus growth.

While that figure looks strong compared with the anaemic rates in the United States, Japan and Europe, India says it needs to return to at least 9% expansion to significantly dent widespread, crushing poverty.


----------



## xebex

*Tata Nano Passes European Crash Test*







Tata Motors said it was &#8220;delighted but not surprised&#8221; that its Nano subcompact passed European front- and side-impact crash tests last week.

This is according to Autocar, which reports that the Nano was subjected to tests at the MIRA testing center in England:

The crash tests included a 40 percent offset and a 56km/h (35 m.p.h.) frontal impact, and are tougher than those that exist in India &#8212; currently the Nano&#8217;s only market &#8212; but they are due to be adopted in India in three years&#8217; time.

&#8220;We&#8217;ve conducted these tests in India already,&#8221; Clive Hickman, Tata&#8217;s head of engineering, told Autocar, which has a gallery of photos here, &#8220;so we knew the car would pass. But it&#8217;s still a great moment.&#8221;

For Americans, who have harbored strong doubts about the Nano&#8217;s crashworthiness, the results must be more surprising.

Ever since Ratan Tata, the chairman of Tata Motors, said that he planned to sell the Nano in Europe (and possibly the United States) by 2011, there have been doubts about the small car&#8217;s ability to provide safe, comfortable transportation in Western traffic.

But Tata seems prepared for the challenge. Nick Kurczewski, in his review of the Nano for The New York Times, wrote that the Nano Europe would be better equipped with air bags, revised bumpers and a bigger engine. According to company officials, an automatic transmission and a hatchback version are in the works.

http://wheels.blogs.nytimes.com/2009/07/15/video-nano-passes-european-crash-test/


----------



## xebex

So here is the verdict people........it is one tough car!


----------



## Gin ka Pakistan

Good bye fiat now Tata Nano will be running in narrow streets of old Europe


----------



## Awesome

I heard people have drastically reduced their driving in Europe because owning a car is super expensive there compared to the cheap public transport services.

The people who can afford it... Will they buy a Nano?

We have like Bajaj motorbikes here in Dubai, but nobody other than patriotic expat Indians buy it. Nobody really buys Suzuki here either although it is available.

A Yaris drives pretty damn fast, accelerates very quick for a tiny engine, excellent handling, the steering wheel is like makhan and it costs about AED 33,000 (US$9,000).

I think this costs about half of that? What are the trade offs to it?

---------- Post added at 07:05 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:04 AM ----------

I heard people have drastically reduced their driving in Europe because owning a car is super expensive there compared to the cheap public transport services.

The people who can afford it... Will they buy a Nano?

We have like Bajaj motorbikes here in Dubai, but nobody other than patriotic expat Indians buy it. Nobody really buys Suzuki here either although it is available.

A Yaris drives pretty damn fast, accelerates very quick for a tiny engine, excellent handling, the steering wheel is like makhan and it costs about AED 33,000 (US$9,000).

I think this costs about half of that? What are the trade offs to it?


----------



## white_pawn

*Infosys among world's 100 fastest growing cos: Fortune​*
Infosys among world's 100 fastest growing cos: Fortune
PTI 18 August 2009, 10:29am IST
Print Email Discuss Bookmark/Share Save Comment Text Size: | 

IT bellwether Infosys Technologies, along with Internet major Google and software giant Apple, has been named among the world's 100 fastest growing 
companies by American publication Fortune. 

The league of 100 is topped by Canada-based Research In Motion, the maker of Blackberry phones. 

The list also features Cognizant Technology Solutions, headed by India-origin Chief Executive Francisco D'Souza. Infosys is placed at the 100th place while Cognizant is ranked 90. 

Apple and Google are at 39th and 68th spots, respectively. 

Writing about Infosys, the magazine said, "India's No 2 IT firm counts Goldman Sachs and UBS among its 570 clients". 

Fortune noted that Cognizant attributes a part of its growth to expansion in India and China. Other companies in the list include Nasdaq OMX Group (42), Amazon.Com (52) and Dreamworks Animation SKG (63).


----------



## white_pawn

[/COLOR]*RCOM eyes Kuwait telcos African ops​*
MUMBAI: Kuwaiti telecom firm Zain is said to be reviewing a possible sale of its African operations, Celtel, valued at $10 billion. The Kuwait 
Investment Authority (KIA), which is a majority shareholder in Zain with 24.61% share, is in talks with the Anil Ambani-promoted Reliance Communications, sources say. 

Reliance Communications (RCom) had appointed three investment bankers in South Africa in June 2008 when it was seeking to put together a transaction with MTN, which would have created a wireless company with 115 million subscribers. A team of officials had also visited Johannesburg when the due diligence was on at that time. Similarly, RCom officials are said to have visited the nation at the start of the month. 

In June 2009, two other telecommunication companies  UAE's Etisalat and Bharti Airtel  were in the fray. Sources on condition of anonymity told TOI that Bharti Airtel bowed out, but Etisalat stepped up talks, especially after French media and telecom giant Vivendi ended negotiations on buying a majority stake in Zain's African operations early last month. 

Etisalat is looking at a 51% stake in Zain,'' a source said. Zain has presence in Saudi Arabia, where it is the third operator after Saudi Telecom and Etihad Etisalat. In the first year of operations, Zain had managed to grab a market share of 11%. 

Subsequently, Bharti Airtel entered into exclusive talks with South African telecom major MTN for a partnership that could lead to a merger of the two entities. The two-month deadline has been extended. Vivendi SA is the owner of phone companies SFR and Maroc Telecom. A source pointed out that, Vivendi pulled out stating that the deal was inconsistent with its financial criteria. But for an Indian company, Africa is an emerging market and does make strategic business sense.'' 

The source added that the impressive growth of Tata's telecom arm, Neotel, in South Africa has made India's presence stronger in the highly-competitive South African telecom market. Several multinational telecom biggies have been eager to get a foothold in the emerging markets of Africa, particularly Nigeria. 

Africa represents about 62% of Zain's 64.7 million customers. The key shareholders in Zain__KIA and the Kuwaiti family-owned conglomerate Kharafi group, have, however, insisted that the deal talks do not include Morocco and Sudan. When contacted, an RCom spokesperson refused to comment on the deal. Both Bharti Airtel and Essar officials denied talks with Zain. 

Zain is said to have spent around $12 billion in Africa since 2005, chasing its dream to figure among the top 10 operators by 2012, sources said. The company has also called for an extraordinary general meeting (EGM) on August 31, 2009, where shareholders will be asked to vote on amending the ownership structure. 

There are certain restrictions on the ownership structure. For instance, a single shareholder cannot acquire more than 2% of the company. The EGM's move to amend this clause will allow for the entry of a strategic investor,'' a source added. 

The other key shareholder, the Kharafi group, is a family powered business. The Kuwait-based conglomerate has interest across various sectors, including construction, manufacturing and telecommunications, besides other investments. Apart from holding 14% in Zain, it controls a majority stake in the Kuwait Food Company and the National Bank of Kuwait. 

However, the largest shareholder of Zain is considering selling its entire stake if the offer is right. The motivation is to ensure that the company could operate without political interference,'' the source added.


----------



## Narkun

*Maruti Suzuki To Invest INR10B-INR15B For India R&D Center*



> NEW DELHI (Dow Jones)--Maruti Suzuki India Ltd. (532500.BY) will invest INR10 billion to INR15 billion to build its parent Suzuki Motor Corp.'s (7269.TO) first research and development facility outside Japan as it seeks to make the South Asian country a global research hub for small cars.
> 
> The facility, to be built on 700 acres at Rohtak in the northern state of Haryana, will have an R&D center for cars with a test track, wind tunnel and crash facility, Maruti said in a statement
> 
> Maruti, which signed an agreement Friday with the state government of Haryana for the facility, said it expects to develop the first car at the center for a launch by 2012.
> 
> Suzuki, Daimler AG, Hyundai Motor Co. and General Motors Co. are increasing their investments in vehicle R&D in India to utilize the skilled technical manpower in Asia's third-biggest automobile market. Maruti's engineers were closely involved in the development of two recently introduced cars - Ritz and A-Star.
> 
> Maruti, which makes about half the cars sold in India, currently produces 12 models at its factories at Gurgaon and Manesar, both in Haryana.
> 
> "This facility in Rohtak would be a big step forward in building the R&D capability of Maruti Suzuki," said Shinzo Nakanishi, Maruti's managing director and chief executive.
> 
> The INR10 billion to INR15 billion investment will be made between now and 2015, Maruti said.
> 
> The complex will include a suppliers' park where Maruti's auto-parts suppliers will build their facilities, the statement said. "The company's vendor partners will bring in further investment in their plants at the dedicated suppliers' park," it added.


----------



## Narkun

*India May Get 840 Billion Rupee Revenue From KG-D6 *



> By Rakteem Katakey
> 
> Aug. 21 (Bloomberg) -- India expects revenue of 840 billion rupees ($17.3 billion) from the KG-D6 gas field operated by Reliance Industries Ltd. off the nation&#8217;s east coast, the federal government said in a statement in New Delhi today.
> 
> &#8220;An allegation has been made that in the contract of the KG-D6 project, the government would get only 5 billion rupees as against the contractor&#8217;s stake of 500 billion rupees,&#8221; according to the statement. &#8220;This allegation is incorrect. The recovery of the government will be increased toward the latter part of the project.&#8221;
> 
> Anil Ambani, the Indian billionaire fighting a lawsuit in the Supreme Court with his elder brother over the supply and pricing of natural gas, has been canvassing for support daily through front-page newspaper advertisements since Aug. 17. The Reliance Anil Dhirubhai Ambani Group is seeking public responses on whether a higher price for the gas, which will cost state- owned utility NTPC Ltd. and benefit Mukesh Ambani&#8217;s Reliance Industries, is in the national interest.
> 
> &#8220;The government is only trying to clarify things,&#8221; said Mumbai-based Deepak Pareek, an analyst with Angel Broking Ltd. &#8220;There is still no clarity with what is going to happen to the central issue - the gas. Everyone&#8217;s waiting for the Supreme Court now.&#8221;
> 
> Ravi Sodhi, a spokesman for the Reliance Anil Dhirubhai Ambani Group, said by telephone today that the company would issue a statement soon. Manoj Warrier, a spokesman for Reliance Industries, declined to comment on the government&#8217;s statement.
> 
> Field Lifespan
> 
> The Indian government may earn $14 billion over the expected 11-year lifespan of the Reliance-operated field, Oil Secretary R.S. Pandey said April 2, based on gas pricing and production estimates at the time.
> 
> Reliance Industries gained 1.6 percent to 1,928.80 rupees in Mumbai trading before the government&#8217;s statement. Reliance Natural Resources Ltd., owned by Anil Ambani, advanced 2.3 percent to 81 rupees. The benchmark Sensitive Index climbed 1.5 percent.
> 
> The Bombay High Court ruled on June 15 that Reliance Industries should honor the accord to supply the gas. The matter is now in the Supreme Court, which is set to start hearing the case Sept. 1. NTPC is fighting a separate case with Reliance Industries over the supply of gas.
> 
> &#8220;The Ministry of Petroleum and Natural Gas is committed to protect the interests of NTPC by all means,&#8221; the government said.
> 
> Project Expenses
> 
> Capital expenditure on the KG-D6 project was revised to $8.83 billion in December 2006 from $2.45 billion in November 2004, according to the statement. The revision was on account of increases in reserves, production facilities and production wells and higher costs of equipment and services.
> 
> The government said the project expenses are estimates and the recovery of costs will depend on actual audited expenditure figures.
> 
> The price and allocation of gas sold from the field is based on the principle of &#8220;arm&#8217;s length&#8221; and in accordance with the production sharing contract, the government said.
> 
> Oil Minister Murli Deora said Aug. 3 the government has nothing to do with the private dispute. All steps will be taken to protect the state&#8217;s legal right to regulate the utilization of gas and its allocation, the minister told lawmakers that day.
> 
> The government has asked Reliance Industries to sell gas from the field to fertilizer and power producers on priority to help increase food production and cut electricity outages.
> 
> India will allot gas to a power plant planned by Anil Ambani when the unit is ready, subject to availability, Deora said in parliament.


----------



## EjazR

*Iran seeks Indian investments, wants direct bilateral trade*
Press Trust of India / Mumbai August 14, 2009, 16:16 IST

Seeking more investment from India, Iran said that Indian businessmen should attempt to step up direct bilateral trade instead of routing them through countries in the United Arab Emirates. 
*Presently, direct trade accounts for only $13 billion even though it was as high as $30 billion if trade through third countries is taken into account. * 

"Indo-Iran trade statistics could be enhanced to $30 billion from $13 billion at present if only India could consolidate its trade with Iran through Emirates as many Indians prefer to do trade with Iran through UAE," S N Tahery, Advisor to the President on Iranian Affairs Abroad, Ministry of Economic Affairs & Finance Organisation for Investment, Economic & Technical Assistance of Iran (OIETAI) said in a press release. 

Today, India and Iran trade in 55 items in sectors such as auto, pharmaceuticals, engineering petroleum among others. 

"Iran has seven free trade zones. Three of these free trade zones are at Chabahar, Kish, Qeshm with close proximity to India and have all the requisite tax concessions and supporting infrastructure for India not only to invest but also use them as a hub for CIS countries," Tahery said at meeting with All India Association of Industries. 

Iran has amended Article 44 of its Constitution which lays emphasis on privatisation, decentralisation of public sector and endorses private investment.

He said the Islamic country is keen to invite investors from India as the country presently has sanctions and incentives, which could benefit India. 

The governments of Iran and India are also proposing to set up a private sector bank to promote bilateral trade that would deal in riyals and rupees. 

Indian conglomerates like the Tata Group, the Essar Group and state-run Oil and Natural Gas Corporation are exploring opportunities in the area of petrochemicals, oil & gas and mining.

Iran seeks Indian investments, wants direct bilateral trade

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EjazR

A new era of India-Arab economic ties dawns :: Samay Live

(Source: IANS)
Published: Sun, 23 Aug 2009 at 14:03 IST
F Prev Next L
By Aroonim Bhuyan
New Delhi: As the world fights an economic downturn, a new dimension is being added to trade and business relations between India and the Arab world, enhancing centuries-old ties between two sides of the Arabian Sea. Though Arab countries, particularly the Gulf nations, have traditionally been looked at as an important source of oil and gas for India, today it has changed into cooperation across multiple sectors marked by cross-investments from both sides.



Following the signing of a memorandum of cooperation between India and the Arab countries during a visit of Amr Moussa, secretary-general of the League of Arab Nations, to India late last year, the two sides are in the process of putting in place a structure of multi-faceted cooperation.


India is also working on sealing a free trade agreement with the Gulf Cooperation Council (GCC), which has Bahrain, Kuwait, Oman, Qatar, Saudi Arabia and the United Arab Emirates (UAE) as its members.


Nothing reflects the rapidly growing ties between the two sides across multiple sectors more than trade figures. Of India's total international trade to the tune of $414.54 billion in 2007-08, Arab countries accounted for 20.99 percent.


Within the Arab world, India's trade with the GCC nations alone rose to $66.75 billion in 2007-08, or 16.1 percent of the country's total global trade.


And within the GCC, the country's trade with the UAE increased to $29.11 billion in the same period, making it India's largest trading partner after China and the US.


Most of the five million expatriate Indians in the Middle East are concentrated in the Gulf countries, making this an important factor in the growing ties between the two sides.


India's trade with the Arab region, which gained prominence in the post-liberalisation drive, accelerated in the first decade of the new century as figures revealed by Larbi Moukhariq, the ambassador of Morocco to India and dean of the Arab Diplomatic Corps, show.


"India-Arab trade stood at $7 billion in 2001. This rose to $20 billion in 2005-06 and was nearing the $100 billion-mark in 2009," Moukhariq said recently at an event here to mark the release of a manual on business and trade opportunities in India and the Arab world.


True, energy security continues to be the topmost priority for India as far as the Arab world is concerned.


According to Minister of State for External Affairs Shashi Tharoor, apart from the Gulf and Saudi Arabia, Egypt, Sudan and the Maghreb have emerged as important areas for India's energy security.


"Indian companies have secured concessions or otherwise invested in the oil sector significantly in Sudan, Egypt and Libya," he said at the manual launch event.


Besides energy security, the Arab world has also gained importance for India from the food security point of view.


"Less publicised perhaps is the enormous importance for India's food security countries such as Jordan, Nigeria, Morocco, Tunisia as providers of rock phosphate, phosphoric acid and potash, all of which translate into fertiliser for our farmers," Tharoor said.


This apart, several Indian companies have either set up or are in the process of executing a number of projects in the Gulf region, including a thermal power plant in Sudan, a cement plant in Djibouti, an architecturally complex bridge in Jordan and a variety of projects in Libya.


And what do the Arab countries stand to gain from this engagement with India?


"In many areas, countries of the Arab world have the capital while India offers the opportunities, especially in the development of infrastructure," Tharoor said.


Beyond that, the Arab countries can look forward to India for sharing its vast experience and expertise in institutional capacity building, governance, science and technology, IT, biotechnology, healthcare and higher education.


Why this is important is because the Arab countries are shifting their traditional economic dependence from oil and gas to the knowledge sector.


According to Ahmed S. Al-Wahishi, chief representative of the League of Arab States Mission in New Delhi, India is a growing world power with which the Arab world has common strategic interests.


"Our growing partnership with India is not only based on historic ties and values but also now based on an increasing convergence of strategic interests in Asia and beyond," he wrote in his message in the manual.


----------



## eastwatch

Asim Aquil said:


> [/COLOR]I heard people have drastically reduced their driving in Europe because owning a car is super expensive there compared to the cheap public transport services.
> 
> The people who can afford it... Will they buy a Nano?
> 
> We have like Bajaj motorbikes here in Dubai, but nobody other than patriotic expat Indians buy it. Nobody really buys Suzuki here either although it is available.
> 
> A Yaris drives pretty damn fast, accelerates very quick for a tiny engine, excellent handling, the steering wheel is like makhan and it costs about AED 33,000 (US$9,000).
> 
> I think this costs about half of that? What are the trade offs to it?



As I have seen in Japan, the cost-conscious housewives here are fond of 660cc cars. The purchasing price is cheaper than the cars with bigger engine and the fuel cost is very low. Moreover, women
like their cars small, because it is easy to handle, specially when they have to put the car in backgear to do the parking.

I think, given time TATA Nano will come to the forefront when its reliability is proved. However, I also think that this car must be seen on the european streets to make it popular, whereby comes the role of Desi boys from India, BD and Pakistan. Whenever, they replace their cars , they should replace them with Nano.


----------



## RPK

*India may build $5.1 bln power station in Iran-govt*

India may build $5.1 bln power station in Iran-govt | Reuters

NEW DELHI, Aug 25 (Reuters) - India may set up a 250 billion rupee ($5.1 billion) natural gas-fired power plant in Iran to generate at least 5,000 megawatts, Power Secretary H.S. Brahma said on Tuesday.

Energy-starved India, which imports 70 percent of the oil it consumes, has considered several options such as natural gas pipelines from Iran and Turkmenistan via Pakistan, but the proposals have not made much headway because of tension between New Delhi and Islamabad.

"There is a shortage of coal, shortage of gas in India. This (power plant) is viable," Brahma said on the sidelines of a business conference.

A smaller power station would not be viable as the power would be transmitted to India across a 1,000-km high-voltage transmission line.

"Our ambassador in Iran is trying his best for this. This is a proposal from the ministry of external affairs. A team from Iran is likely to visit India this year to explore the possibility of investing in India and vice versa."

On Monday, an Indian newspaper reported that the country may build a 6,000 MW power station in Iran. [ID:nDEL484282] (Reporting by Nidhi Verma; Editing by John Mair)


----------



## TopCat

This is just a stupidest idea to import Electricity this way. There will be a huge system loss to cover this distance and I am not sure what would be the cpacity of transmission line? 100 KV?


----------



## Gabbar

iajdani said:


> This is just a stupidest idea to import Electricity this way. There will be a huge system loss to cover this distance and I am not sure what would be the cpacity of transmission line? 100 KV?



Yes there will be some transmsion lossed but there are longer transmission lines in the world. ABB is going to build 2500km voltage line at 600kv to minimize transmision losses. Voltage. Heck you could have million DC volage line going across. This is not a stupid idea by any strech of the imagination. I think it will be a submarine DC transmision line to India.



> DC transmission is Manitoba's Nelson River line, which carries power from generating plants on the Nelson River to Winnipeg, almost 1000 km south. DC transmission is also advantageous for transmitting power through submarine cables, such as the line from the British Columbia mainland to Vancouver Island.


----------



## Romanch

iajdani said:


> This is just a stupidest idea to import Electricity this way. There will be a huge system loss to cover this distance and I am not sure what would be the cpacity of transmission line? 100 KV?



There are several existing transmission lines across the world which run for thousands of kilometers. The Inga-Shaba power line in Congo is 1,700 kms long and Ameralik Span in Greenland is over 5,000 kms long. According to GENI report published in 1984, power transmission lines can be extended up to 7,000 kms without much losses. In comparison, power transmission line between Iran and Indian border would be at max 1,500 kms long.


----------



## TopCat

Romanch said:


> There are several existing transmission lines across the world which run for thousands of kilometers. The Inga-Shaba power line in Congo is 1,700 kms long and Ameralik Span in Greenland is over 5,000 kms long. According to GENI report published in 1984, power transmission lines can be extended up to 7,000 kms without much losses. In comparison, power transmission line between Iran and Indian border would be at max 1,500 kms long.



Sorry I was thinking the distance betn Iran and India far more. 1500 Km is ok. But still you need high voltage transmission line. I am sure the the engineers will figure that out. One more thing in the back of my mind. Nepal and India is working to produce 70,000 MW of power within next decades or so. Why do yu need to go all the way to Iran to import 5000 MW electricity. Even nukes are far less hassle than this inter country transmission line. If you could import gas which could be used in industrial application but not the power.


----------



## GLOBAL HAWK

iajdani said:


> Nepal and India is working to produce 70,000 MW of power within next decades or so.



Wow!!!!! thats a lot

is that completely Hydel power????


----------



## Gabbar

*Nissan to shift production of small car from UK to India*

Nissan to shift production of small car from UK to India
Pankaj Doval, TNN 28 August 2009, 02:12am IST
Print Email Discuss Bookmark/Share Save Comment Text Size: | 

NEW DELHI: *Forget China, it&#8217;s focus India for global automakers, courtesy small cars. In a move that reflects the growing stature of the Indian car 
industry globally, Japanese major Nissan has decided to shift the entire production of its small car, Micra, from the UK to India. *After production of the Micra begins here, Nissan plans to manufacture four more models in India, involving a total investment of over Rs 2,000 crore. 

The move underlines the rush among automakers to rationalize production costs and move to locations that offer the best value and quality. &#8220;We have decided to manufacture the Micra at our upcoming factory at Oragadam, near Chennai,&#8221; Nissan India MD and CEO Kiminobu Tokuyama told TOI. 

The company&#8217;s Chennai plant will start production from May next year, and export markets would be catered to from autumn, Tokuyama said. Nissan, he said, plans to meet Micra&#8217;s requirements for the entire European region as well as some other markets like West Asia from the Chennai plant. &#8220;We plan to start with export volumes of 1.1 lakh units, which would be gradually scaled up to 1.8 lakh units as demand goes up,&#8221; Tokuyama said. 

But what prompted the step? &#8220;There are many benefits in India, including a high-quality vendor base that is also cost-effective, leading to globally-competitive pricing,&#8221; Tokuyama said. Nissan will thus emulate companies like Hyundai and Maruti Suzuki, which make small cars in India to export to Europe.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## eastwatch

Romanch said:


> There are several existing transmission lines across the world which run for thousands of kilometers. The Inga-Shaba power line in Congo is 1,700 kms long and Ameralik Span in Greenland is over 5,000 kms long. According to GENI report published in 1984, power transmission lines can be extended up to 7,000 kms without much losses. In comparison, power transmission line between Iran and Indian border would be at max 1,500 kms long.



BD people are very familiar with the catch phrase 'System loss.' Whenever there is a discrepancy between volume of power production in a govt-owned power house and the volume of supply, the powerful people of the power stations come up with this excuse. 

However, in reality, the powerfuls themselves sell electricity to their private CUSTOMERS via some non-existent lines. These greedy people then blame the shortfall on the 'System loss,' even when the grid line is only 100 km long.

So, any BD citizen would think a 1500km transmission would eat up at least 30% of the supply.


----------



## IndiaNews98

*Ahluwalia: economy likely to grow by about 6.5&#37; this year*
http : / / beta.thehindu. com/news/article11289.ece

The Deputy Chairman of the Planning Commission, Montek Singh Ahluwalia, has said the Indian economy is likely to grow at about 6 to 6.5 per cent in the current fiscal. &#8220;Although seven per cent growth is unlikely because of the drought, there are mechanisms in place to counter its adverse impact,&#8221; he said, while addressing members of the Federation of Karnataka Chambers of Commerce and Industry (FKCCI) here on Saturday.

Dr. Ahluwalia said the UPA Government&#8217;s &#8220;conscious efforts to build a strategic food stock reserve&#8221; had resulted in stocks being 16 million tonnes higher than last year and about 30 million tonnes higher than what it was two years ago. He said the Union Government had &#8220;mechanisms in place&#8221; to ensure relief to drought-hit States. He said the Government &#8220;was willing to take a second look&#8221; if States demanded enhanced allocations for the National Rural Employment Guarantee Act. He pointed out that the &#8220;average demand for employment was only for 40 to 45 days in 2008-09.&#8221;

*Borrowings*

Asked about fears that the huge increase in government borrowings in the current year may &#8220;crowd out&#8221; private investment and result in higher interest rates, Dr. Ahluwalia said this &#8220;only reflects the other side of the fiscal stimulus.&#8221; He said: &#8220;It was our judgment that the fiscal stimulus was needed to counter the decline in private investment. If we had not provided the stimulus there would have been a demand shortfall.&#8221; &#8220;Businessmen&#8221;, he said, &#8220;are better off with a higher level of demand even if interest rates are higher,&#8221; he said. &#8220;Falling interest rates with no demand does not help them in any way,&#8221; he said.

Dr. Ahluwalia said the effect of the stimulus packages was &#8220;beginning to kick-in with a lag.&#8221; The scheme to provide funds for the acquisition of buses for road transport corporations, under the Jawaharlal Nehru National Urban Renewal Mission (JNNURM), &#8220;has injected demand in the commercial vehicle sector that was severely hit by the recession,&#8221; he said.

Dr. Ahluwalia said growth during the Eleventh Plan (2007-12) was likely to be below the target of nine per cent because of the shortfall of two to 2.5 percentage points in 2008-09 and 2009-10. &#8220;The year 2010-11 is also likely to be a slow-growth year,&#8221; he said. &#8220;It is only in 2011-12 that the global economy is likely to achieve stronger growth,&#8221; he said.

Asked for his views on opening up of the retail sector to foreign investors, Dr. Ahluwalia said, &#8220;The resistance to the opening up of the retail sector is a serious economic mistake.&#8221; He said India cannot promote the diversification of agriculture, especially into high-value crops and processed products without the growth of organised retail. &#8220;I am an unapologetic proponent of the modernisation of the retail industry,&#8221; he said.

Dr. Ahluwalia said the mid-term appraisal of the Eleventh Plan was likely be completed by the end of the year. He said this would enable the Finance Ministry to &#8220;take stock of the economy&#8221; before preparing the next budget. The newly constituted Planning Commission is to meet for the first time on September 1. Senior Ministers attending the meeting will be presented a &#8220;tentative assessment&#8221; of the state of the economy, Dr. Ahluwalia said. A &#8220;status report&#8221; on the implementation of the integrated energy policy, which was released in December 2008 by the first UPA Government, would also be presented at the meeting, he added.


----------



## IndiaNews98

*Cement demand to grow by 8 per cent in the next one year*
PTI
Sunday, August 30, 2009 10:04 IST


Mumbai: ACC today said that the demand for cement will pick up by 8 per cent in the next one year led by housing, retail and infrastructure sectors; however, monsoon failure could have adverse impact.

"We continue to maintain an encouraging outlook for the industry in foreseeable future based on positive gains of growth in demand, led by housing, retail and infrastructure sector. We expect that demand for cement consumption will grow at around eight per cent at least for the next one year," ACC Managing Director Sumit Banerjee told PTI.

During the first half of the current year, cement industry witnessed growth of almost 11 per cent as compared to the corresponding period last year. "If the demand grows at a healthy pace, then we can assume prices are also likely to remain generally stable till next year, with some seasonal fluctuations," Banerjee said.

Banerjee said that the failure of monsoon, if it happens, however would have a delayed and indirect impact on future consumption. "A deficit monsoon will pose a serious threat to the rural economy. In such a case, we may have to focus on the growth of the infrastructure segment," he said. India's per capita cement consumption is only 156 kilograms against China's 600 kilograms.

The country's total cement production in the last year was 227 million tonnes and fresh capacity of around 48 million tonnes are going to come in the curent year. ACC has embarked on a Rs 3,000 crore expansion for taking cement production capacity to 30 million tonnes by mid-2010 from 22.63 million tonnes now.

The company is in the midst of drawing up ambitious plans for the next stage of capacity addition which might come through both greenfield and brownfield expansions. ACC is the largest cement manufacturer in India with 12 per cent market share.


----------



## IndiaNews98

* 2,500 model schools to come up in 2 yrs: Sibal*


STAFF WRITER 17:53 HRS IST

Koraput (Orissa), Aug 29 (PTI) The Centre plans to set up over 2,500 model and 200 central schools on public-private- partnership (PPP) basis in the country in two years, Union Human Resource Development (HRD) Minister Kapil Sibal said today.

The minister also asked corporate houses to invest in a big way in the education sector.

The proposed model schools will be set up in the backward areas with an aim to provide primary education to all as "higher education has no meaning unless primary education was strengthened," Sibal said, inaugurating the much-awaited central university in this tribal-dominated town, which often witnesses Maoist violence.

"The schools would be set up in PPP as part of our efforts to strengthen the human resource base," Sibal said at the function held amidst tight security.


----------



## IndiaNews98

*Govt to invite bids for three mega road projects*
BS Reporter / New Delhi August 29, 2009, 1:07 IST


We will invite bids for three mega projects by the end of this year, we are looking at mega projects in which each project for building 500 km of road will be worth $1 billion, Nath told at the Siam conference.

Nath said at the Indian Road Congress seminar that the total project cost (TPC) of several projects was half of the real cost and the consultants needed to post the fair TPC of highway projects.

We have found that in case of several projects, the TPC is almost half of the real cost. It has to be a realistic estimate and as close as possible to the real price, the minister said.

Nath also said the domestic contractors needed international financing and the government had taken initiative to create conducive environment for this. We have also started the work on setting up regional centres of the National Highways Authority of India and the delegation of power has to happen, Nath said.

We are going to put in place 11,000 km of roads worth Rs 1 lakh crore in 2009-10 under Work Plan I, Nath said, adding that challenges in capacity-building would be addressed and all corrections would be made by September 30.

He said Indias automobile industry should aim at producing 25 million vehicles by 2015 for, for which his ministry would build the necessary road network.

Earlier, he had said 20 km of roads would be built every day in the next two years, amounting to an investment of Rs 2 lakh crore.

---------- Post added at 11:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:13 PM ----------

*Rs 1 lakh crore road projects in 2009-10'*
TNN 29 August 2009, 12:33am IST

NEW DELHI: In a move to attract global infrastructure majors to bid for highway projects, the government would invite bids for three mega
projects worth Rs 14,500 crore by this year end. Simultaneously, the road, transport and highways ministry is hopeful of coming out with solutions by September end to the hindrances in the speedy construction of highway projects.

Speaking to reporters on the sidelines of the annual convention of Society for Indian Automobile Association (SIAM) on Friday, road, transport and highways minister Kamal Nath said, "We will invite bids for three projects by the end of this year. We are looking at mega projects in which each project for building 500 km of road will be worth $1 billion.''

He said, "We are going to put in place 11,000 km of roads worth Rs 1 lakh crore in 2009-10 under the Work Plan I.'' He said the country's automobile industry should aim at producing 250 lakh vehicles by 2015 and for that the ministry would build the necessary road network. "You manufacture vehicles, I will build the roads,'' he said.

Significantly, the minister has been inviting foreign investors claiming that the substantial rise in vehicular traffic on highways has made the projects viable.

Earlier in the day, addressing a conclave on highway projects organised by the Indian Road Congress, Nath said the domestic contractors need international financing and the government has taken the initiative to create a conducive environment for this. In this connection, he referred to his road shows for attracting foreign investment to the road sector.

While maintaining that his ministry has been taking all possible steps to remove the impediments to push road projects, Nath said that besides capacity building of the highway regulator there is also a need to upgrade the capacity of consultants, who prepare reports and project the estimates.

"We have found that in case of several projects, the total project cost (TPC) is almost half of the real cost. It has to be a realistic estimate and as close as possible to the real price,'' he said.

He also said that capacity building at all level was necessary to achieve the target of building 20 km of roads per day. "When the work is in progress for 20,000 km, we can meet the target of building 7,000 km of roads in a year,'' Nath said.


----------



## IndiaNews98

*India to construct trans-Arunachal highway*
August 25th, 2009 - 11:31 pm ICT by IANS Tell a Friend -

Kolkata, Aug 25 (IANS) India has decided to construct a trans-Arunachal highway in its effort to enhance infrastructure in the strategic state bordering China, Minister of State for Defence M.M.Pallam Raju said Tuesday.
We will construct a trans-Arunachal Pradesh highway as part of our bid to build infrastructure there, Raju said on the sidelines of a programme at the Garden Reach Ship Builders and Engineers (GRSE) here.

Replying to queries from media persons on China building infrastructure in Tibet close to its border with India, Raju said: The highway will be constructed up to a satisfactory level.

The minister said India now has very good relations with China, there being no incident of cross-border firing of late.

But incidents of troops crossing the border take place at times. And this problem will be there till the McMahon Line dispute is resolved, he said.

The minister said talks between the two countries on the infiltration issue were on.

He said the speed of setting barbed wire fencing along the Indo-China border would be speeded-up.


----------



## IndiaNews98

*100 million broadband connections in three years*
Bangalore, Aug 30, DHNS:

National Knowledge Commission chairman Sam Pitroda on Saturday said the country had the necessary backup infrastructure to achieve 100 million broadband connections in the next three years to ensure the benefits of information and communication technology reached the grassroots.

Speaking at a seminar on Transforming India: Reaching the bottom of the pyramid, organised as part of the silver jubilee celebrations of C-DOT in Bangalore, Pitroda said current broadband connections stood at six million and a quantum jump could be achieved using the existing fibre optic cable network of the railways, the Gas Authority of India and the telecom sector.

The network, once established, would help in taking e-governance, health services, public delivery system to the grassroots, besides education through Internet to eradicate illiteracy. The Centre also planned to network 600,000 gram seva kendras in panchayats by 2012.


----------



## IndiaNews98

*IT can tech India to next level: Bhasin*
26 Aug 2009, 0106 hrs IST, ET Bureau

If Nasscom chairman Pramod Bhasin is to be believed the Indian technology services skills, admired the world over, can change things in its
own backyard.

We have the volume, scale, size and market share
as our critical competitive advantages. Its time we have a public-private partnership that could trigger adoption of technology in the domestic market, he emphasised in an impassioned address to the FM and industry leaders.

Now this skill base can be the vital game changer in the Indian markethelping the technology under penetrated populace enjoy the benefits of everything from digital land records to high-tech immigration systems.

That keenness among IT companies to digitally transform the country was aptly revealed by Mr Bhasin as he laid out the reform road map for Mission 2010.

While the IT sector, with exports growing from almost zilch to $50 billion in less than a decade and employing over two million, is now set to bring the benefits of technology to the country, the Indian youth will also help address the global shortage of workers.

There will be a shortage of 15-18 million skilled workers in the US, Japan and Scandinavian countries already faced with massive manpower shortages. These can also be met by the Indian labour pool, he said.

While the opportunities to grow are hugeboth within the country and outsideMr Bhasin acknowledged there are shortcomings that need to be addressed urgently to achieve the goal of IT for the masses.

Setting a three-point agenda he said that the areas that needed urgent attention include education, which calls for a complete change so that there are more employable graduates.

At present the industry is able to look at only 8-10% of the graduates passing out every year as the rest are not really employable. An overhaul of the education sector is needed to address gaps in education and skills that the industry needs, Mr Bhasin said.

Security, not just homeland security but also computer security
, to tackle threats from both hackers and viruses is the second issue. And the third is to urgently address the woefully inadequate public infrastructure be it roads or civic services.

Mr Bhasin concluded by saying India can be the fastest growing economy in the world, ahead of China or any other country, provided the country uses the talent available in the right manner and builds an enabling infrastructure.


----------



## IndiaNews98

_*Tripura to be declared fully literate in 2010*_
2009-08-11 15:40:00

Tripura will be declared fully literate in September next year, Chief Minister Manik Sarkar said Tuesday.

'On the occasion of World Literacy Day (Sep 8) next year, Tripura will be declared an entirely literate state. The final phase of all out efforts to achieve this goal has begun,' Sarkar told a meeting of the state literacy mission authority.

According to the 2001 census, Tripura was the 12th most literate state in India with 73.66 percent literacy and the second most literate state in northeast region after Mizoram, where the literacy rate was 88.49 percent.

According to a study by the Kolkata-based Indian Statistical Institute in 2006, the literacy rate in Tripura had risen to 80.14 percent.

According to the state information department, 64,000 of the 3.8 million people in Tripura are illiterate.


----------



## IndiaNews98

*Delhi-Mumbai corridor will put Gujarat on global map: Modi*

Tags: By John Stanly Kadi (Gujarat)

(Source: IANS)
Published: Fri, 28 Aug 2009 at 14:27 IST

By John Stanly
Kadi (Gujarat): The upcoming Delhi-Mumbai Industrial Corridor (DMIC) will expedite Gujarat's industrial development and help it emerge as a financial hub in Asia, said Chief Minister Narenda Modi here Friday.



"It's my dream to make Gujarat a great financial power. The day will come when Gujarat, along with Japan and Singapore, will dominate the Asian economy," Modi said after inaugurating the new plant of Hitachi Home and Life Solutions India, a subsidiary of Japan's Hitachi Appliances.


The industrial corridor, being developed in cooperation with the Japanese government, "is a golden opportunity for development", Modi said.


The 1,483-km dedicated freight corridor will pass through Gujarat, Madhya Pradesh, Haryana, Uttar Pradesh, Maharashtra and the National Capital Region (NCR) with end terminals at Dadri in the NCR and Jawaharlal Nehru Port near Mumbai.


The project aims to double employment, triple industrial output and quadruple exports from the region in five years.


India and Japan have signed a deal to build the DMIC at a proposed investment of $90 billion.


Modi said once the project is complete, a clutch of industrial projects will come up along the corridor, with Gujarat gaining the most.


The chief minister also said Gujarat was progressing in all sectors, particularly in the manufacturing and agriculture sectors.


"When the green revolution happened, Gujarat was not in the picture. But now, the agricultural sector in the state is booming. Gujarat has achieved over 10 percent agricultural growth, while the national average is less than two percent," he added.


"The state would take a quantum leap in socio-economic development by 2010 when we will celebrate 50 years of the formation of Gujarat".


----------



## warlock21

I request u all indian Friends tht Please also include Latest Take over(s) from Indians and Indian companies World Over...

Here is from my side....

Indian Mining Gaint Sterlite Bid for Asarco.....Although ASARCo ask for the revision in price but Sterlite is going to make it at old Price only.

ASARCO is a USA based company.

the Biggest take over of the Year was TATA Motors buy out JLR.... Jaguar and Land Rover deal...... World Renowened Brand is Indian now.


----------



## warlock21

and Corus Deal also.


----------



## IndiaNews98

*Metros make cities livable*
30 Aug 2009, 0222 hrs IST, Abhimanyu Chakravorty, ET Bureau
\
etro rail may soon become an integral part of the transportation system in all major metros in India. The world class experience of the mass
rapid transit system, as has been been demonstrated by the Delhi Metro, could be replicated in other major cities in India including Mumbai, Hyderabad, Chennai, Bangalore and Kochi to name a few.

Kolkata spearheaded the development of the metro rail in India. It was the first underground metro railway constructed progressively from 1972-1995 extending over a length of 16.45 km. However, the actual modernisation of the metro rail began with the birth of the Delhi Metro Rail Corporation (DMRC).

Though Delhi Metro Rail Corporation has faced a few hiccups because of the recent mishaps, it has proved that commuters can be given the best of services, and yet ensure that operating profits are made from Day 1.

Giving a general overview of the transport sector of Andhra Pradesh, Hyderabad Metro Rails MD NVS Reddy says In the absence of a reliable, comfortable and efficient public transport system, people are bound to switch to private transport. Hyderbad Metro can thus be an exception and we have full confidence in our model.

The Chennai Metro Rail Limited, a joint venture of government of India and government of Tamil Nadu, will follow the arterial route. According to an official spokesperson the Chennai Metro, rail will connect important landmarks and passenger hubs, which is not there in the mass rapid transit system (MRTS). Public access will be made easy.

Conception technology and signaling systems are different from the MRTS. The estimated cost of this project is Rs 14,600 crore, including escalation, central taxes and interest during the period of construction, but excluding state taxes and value of vacant state government land.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndiaNews98

*DLF, IL&FS Group to Build Delhi-Gurgaon Metro*

By NIKHIL GULATI

NEW DELHI -- A consortium of DLF Ltd. and Infrastructure Leasing & Financial Services Ltd. will invest 9 billion rupees ($188 million) to build a metro rail project connecting New Delhi with Gurgaon in neighboring Haryana state.

The two companies have formed a special company to build and operate the metro system for 99 years, said DLF, India's biggest property developer by sales.

This will be the first metro rail project in the country that will be run by a private company, the statement said.

Several states across India are either constructing or considering building metro rail projects as rising vehicular population chokes roads, increasing demand for fast and efficient public transportation systems.

"Today, Gurgaon is a burgeoning city and needs an efficient transportation system," said A.S. Minocha, chairman of DLF Commercial Developers Ltd.

The metro link will ensure easy connectivity between Gurgaon and Delhi and other neighboring areas, he said.

A DLF executive, who didn't wish to be named, said separately that the joint venture plans to raise as much as 7 billion rupees for the project. The time frame and ways to raise the funds will be decided at a later date, the executive said.

Sanjiv Rai, chief executive of ITNL Enso Rail Systems, a unit of IL&FS and DLF's partner in the project, said: "We want to achieve financial closure by six months."

DLF will hold 26% of the joint venture and IL&FS, an infrastructure development and finance company, will own the rest.

As part of the agreement with the Haryana government, the project -- which extends over 6.1 kilometers -- is scheduled to be completed within 30 months.

Rajiv Singh, DLF's vice chairman, told reporters that the metro project may be extended to more than 20 kilometers with an investment of between 20 billion rupees and 30 billion rupees.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndiaNews98

*Reliance Infra gets contract for 2nd Mumbai Metro line*
The Rs11,000 cr, 32km corridor will be used by around 1.2 mn passengers every day; to be ready in five years
Madhurima Nandy

Bangalore: Aconsortium of the Anil Ambani-led Reliance Infrastructure Ltd and Reliance Communications Ltd, and Canadas SNC-Lavalin has won the contract for the Rs11,000 crore Mumbai Metro II project to link Navi Mumbai and Charkop and Mankhurd in suburban Mumbai.

Reliance Infrastructure, which is also building the 11km-long, Mumbai Metro I project along Versova-Andheri-Ghatkopar in suburban Mumbai, was the sole bidder for the project.

In May, the consortium had submitted a bid of Rs2,298 crore, which is the grant that it would need from the state and Central governments for the project.

The bidder of the project, which will be built through a public-private partnership model, was entitled to get a maximum of Rs3,064 crore and Reliance Infrastructures bid was substantially less than that.

We have to form a special purpose vehicle for the second line and then sign the concession agreement within 45 days. We are also completing the Mumbai Metro I ahead of schedule, by September 2010, said K.P. Maheshwari, senior vice-president of Reliance Infrastructure.

Once complete, the second Mumbai Metro line will carry around 1.2 million passengers every day. The 32km Metro corridor is also the longest in the Metro network in the city and will be completed in five years.

The letter of intent was handed over to the winning bidder late on Monday night after the executive committee of the Mumbai Metropolitan Region Development Authority approved it.

The six bidders who were earlier in the fray were Reliance Industries Ltd, a consortium of GVK Group and Bombardier Inc., a consortium of Tata Power Co. Ltd and Mitsubishi Corp., a consortium of GE India and Larsen and Toubro Ltd, a consortium of Infrastructure Leasing and Financial Services Ltd and Punj Llyod Ltd and a consortium of the Essar Group and Alstom. However, the Reliance Infrastructure consortium was the only one that made a financial bid.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndiaNews98

*BGR Energy wins Indian fast reactor contract*
24 August 2009

BGR Energy Systems Limited has won a turnkey contract from Nuclear Power Corporation of India Limited (NPCIL), for a 415V motor control centre (MCC) package for Indias prototype fast breeder reactor project. The 500MW reactor is being built by Bhartiya Nabhikiya Vidyut Nigam (BHAVINI) at Kalpakkam in Tamil Nadu.

The contract is valued at INR271.4 million and will be completed over 12 months. It includes the supply of complete 415V MCC panels and associated automation systems for the 500MW plant. BGR Energy was successful against the only qualified bidder, Larsen & Toubro in this tender.

BGR Energy is as a joint venture between GEA Energietechnik GmbH and the Promoter, B. G. Raghupathy, to produce and sell online condenser tube cleaning systems, debris filters and rubber cleaning balls used in thermal and nuclear power plants.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IndiaNews98

*India Inc Gaining Ground Amongst The Worlds Most Valued Companies*

August 28 2009, 04:12:39 IST | RANJAN BISWAS, ERNST & YOUNG

India is now home to nine of the top 300 most valued companies globally as on 30 June 2009, according to a study.

A recent bi-annual analysis of the market capitalization of the most highly valued companies around the world by professional services organization Ernst & Young has some interesting news for India Inc.

--- As per a recent study by Ernst & Young, India is now home to nine of the top 300 most valued companies globally as on 30 June 2009, 80% higher in share compared to just five companies as on 31 December 2008.

--- Highest growth in share amongst Asian countries as well as BRIC peers.

According to the study, the recession has altered the make up of the top 300 global companies by value with a marked move away from the US and Europe to Asia. Whereas the proportion of North American and European companies fell 8% and 3% respectively, as of 30 June 2009, compared to 31 December 2008, the number of Asian companies has increased 16%. Of these Asian companies, the most dramatic growth has been in Indian companies both in count as well as market capitalization.

Compared to 5 companies with a total market cap of USD 147 bn on 31 December 2008, there were 9 Indian companies in the top global 300 with a total market cap of USD 308 bn. This is an increase of 80% in the count of companies and 109% in the market capitalization.

The industry mix of these companies highlights the resilience of the core sectors to the current economic environment. Six of these nine companies come from basic heavy industries such as oil & gas, power and mining, whilst the remaining three come from the services sector. Reliance Industries has the highest market cap, followed by ONGC, NTPC, MMTC and Bharti Airtel. The new entrants in June 2009 were NMDC, State Bank of India, BHEL and Infosys Technologies.

Globally, though, the finance sector is picking up and has been the strongest sector in the top 300. Energy companies are gaining ground, whereas heavy industry and utilities are on the decline.

The total market capitalization of the top 300 global companies increased by 8% or US$1.1trillion from 31 December 2008 to 30 June 2009, highlighting both the slide in stock markets in the first quarter of the year and the steady improvement from March onwards. This is after successive declines of 22% and 33% in market capitalization in the previous two six-month periods, which wiped US$11.3trillion off the value of those companies.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndiaNews98

*Indian economy grows by 6.1 pc in Q1*
fullstory 
STAFF WRITER 12:36 HRS IST

New Delhi, Aug 31 (PTI) India managed a reasonable economic growth of 6.1 per cent during the first quarter of the current fiscal despite the global financial crisis impacting manufacturing and certain services like hotels.

The Gross Domestic Product (GDP) growth rate during April-June 2009 at 6.1 per cent was higher than 5.8 per cent in the previous quarter, though it witnessed a decline when compared to 7.8 per cent economic expansion recorded during the corresponding period of the last fiscal.

The government and Reserve Bank have been maintaining that the Indian economy will grow by six per cent growth with upward bias. If agriculture growth does not crash and this trend continues, growth this fiscal would be in line with the expectations of the authorities.

Mining and electricity among industrial sector, and financing among services sector posted higher growth of 7.9, 6.2 and 8.


----------



## IndiaNews98

*Indian economy to improve in coming quarters: Montek*

*
Growth in the Indian economy is slowly bouncing back, Finance Secretary Ashok Chawla said today*
Top stories, Leaders speak, Company News, Sector News, Market talk, Lifestyle, Budget, Market today, Global Indicators

The Finance Secretary said that there is no need for the Government to alter its borrowing plan

India's economy is expected to improve in the coming quarters, deputy chairman of Planning Commission Montek Singh Ahluwalia said on Monday, after government data showed that GDP in the April-June quarter grew faster than expected. "The worst may be over," he said in New Delhi.
*
Growth in the Indian economy is slowly bouncing back, Finance Secretary Ashok Chawla said today, adding that the country's GDP growth may exceed 6.5% in the fiscal year ending March 31, 2010.*

The Finance Secretary said that there is no need for the Government to alter its borrowing plan for this year. "There is no need or justification to alter the borrowing plan," Chawla said in Mumbai today. "There could be changes if there are issues with liquidity, which is not the case."

Separately, the Deputy Governor of the Reserve Bank of India (RBI) Shyamala Gopinath said today that open-market operations (OMO) are among the options it has to reign in the yields. The local financial system has plenty of liquidity, she added.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndiaNews98

*Our aim is to connect rural India and have all Panchayats connected with broadband'*
'Our aim is to connect rural India and have all Panchayats connected with broadband'
Leslie D'monte & Kirtika Suneja / New Delhi July 7, 2009, 12:33 IST

Sachin Pilot One of the few young members of the UPA government, Sachin Pilot -- Minister of State for the Department of Information Technology (DIT) -- has taken charge of this portfolio at a time when there are great expectations from the information, communications and technology (ICT) industry. In a chat with Leslie Dmonte and Kirtika Suneja, the young minister broadly outlines his vision for the industry even as he's learning the ropes. 

Edited excerpts:
*
How do you go about the task of sharing responsibilities in this ministry?*

A Raja oversees everything as cabinet minister. Gurudas Kamat is a senior member and looks after telecom and I oversee IT along with Project Arrow, the flagship programme of the postal department. So, it's a team which requires collective effort.
*
So what's your vision for the IT sector?*

IT refers to taking technology to untouched areas and making it palatable to all. So, people across regions should have access to technology-enabled quality services. We must make an effort to make the life of the common man easy and less cumbersome. Though the economic slowdown in many countries has impacted the Indian IT industry, IT can still be a tool to combat that. The IT sector is still employing people, and that is helpful.
*
Our aim is to connect rural India and, in three years, to have all Panchayats connected by broadband besides achieving a rural density of 40 per cent (today it's just around 4-5 per cent).* My idea of IT is that a common man should be able to pay his bills and access his records, among other things. The concept of IT should not remain elitist or urbane.
*
How do you plan to go about this task?
*
There is a digital divide in our country and through the efforts of the Centre for Development of Advanced Computing (CDAC), we are trying to brigde it by making IT more accessible and amiable to localised societies. *For instance, our language initiative for making available free software will end this year when these softwares will be availabe in our 22 official languages. The rollout of 100,000 Common Service Centres (CSCs) by next year is another initiative.
*
Till now, 40,000 CSCs have already been rolled out. Another initiative relates to the interlinking of research and educational institutes through the National e Governance Plan (NeGP). These are backed by the government and are part of the objective to have all stakeholders on board. These services make the entire process transparent and the life of the poorest man better. However, the support of the state governments is important here.

The CSC initiative is a Public Private Partnership (PPP) one and requires local entrepreneurs. So local entrepreneurship gets a boost. For instance, there are popular services that were not envisioned before. The government provides the logistics support and bandwidth for these projects but it's the entrepreneur who is finally responsible for running the CSCs. We have discovered that most of those who run the CSCs are local graduates besides small firms that have take the task of running these centres.
*
But you surely need broadband for such services. Why is the government slow in responding?
*
Yes. You surely need good highways for passenger traffic to move smoothly. The rollout of broadband services can happen in 6-9 months keeping in mind the interest of all stakeholders. This has to be quick else most agendas will face some problems. Also, we have to make sure that there is healthy competition and the government is having deliberations on this.
*
But delays can affect India's status as an IT superpower...
*
I agree. India has talented human resources and that makes it a superpower. However, more than being called a superpower, we must also remain a superpower. With the (US and UK) protectionist policies, we need to remain competitive by moving away from commoditisation of services by offering services that the others cant. This can happen by more innovation and training.

Another way of remaining competitive is by having a large portfolio of export destinations. We are looking at other markets like East Asia, Japan, China, Africa and Europe. The government is fully committed to ensure a conducive environment for investments, job creation and growth as IT comprises around 5.8 per cent of GDP.
*
And what about the hardware industry which lags the software sector?
*
True. The hardware industry gives more opportunities for employment of semi-skilled people. Hence, our focus is on creating a larger hardware industry. We are on the job.
*
On the semiconductor policy front, have we given up on the idea of having fab plants?*

Not at all. The market conditions are important for this and we are actively looking at the policy to encourage players in this space. The global slowdown did affect the decisions of certain players as far as investments, which are very high, are concerned. *But I see matters improving. Moreover, we have the technical expertise, so we will surely look at India having semiconductor fabs. If Taiwan and China can have these fabs, why not India?*
*
Is the DIT pushing for an extension of the tax holiday under the STPI scheme?
*
The STPI was a fruitful and successful initiative and the government will ensure that growth takes place. It will provide all the legislative and regulatory support to ensure growth.
*
Where does the domestic market feature in this scheme of things?*

The domestic market is at $12.5 billion while the exports are $48 billion. Requirements at the domestic level are different from those at the global level.
*
What are the other issues that you plan to tackle?*

The Universal Service Obligation (USO) Fund is huge and can be deployed at in many places like hilly areas and places where the market couldnt suffice. The roadmap for this is there but there are delivery problems. Otherwise, there were issues in the border areas for telecommunications but now, we have deployed towers on the border areas of Kashmir and the North East till 500 metres.

*The draft rules of the IT Act smack of internet censorship that may not be all that desirable...*

We are working on the draft rules and there will be a comprehensive legislation to explain the law and best practices of foreign countries. The laws are exhaustive and dynamic so that they can incorporate the latest technological changes. It covers areas like the security of strategic data, cyberterrorism and online fraud. Of course, we are always open to feedback.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndiaNews98

*Suzlon enters Bulgarian wind market*
29 de agosto de 2009
REVE - Regulacin Elica con Vehculos Elctricos -

Suzlon Energy Ltd has signed an agreement with Technomash Bulgarian Industrial Group to deliver six Suzlon S88 2.1 MW wind turbines to a wind farm in the Varna region in Bulgaria.

Suzlon enters Bulgarian wind market
The wind turbines will be supplied in 2009-10. Erik Winther Pedersen, CEO  Suzlon Wind Energy A/S, says: Bulgaria offers an excellent wind regime and supportive investment climate, and we aim to expand the wind power market in the country."

Sumant Sinha, COO  Suzlon Energy Limited, adds: This is both an important order and important new market for Suzlon. Europe forms the largest market for wind energy, and we are focused on expanding our footprint in the market.

Bulgaria seems to have very promising renewable development opportunities, and has, according to Suzlon 3400 MW mid-term potential for wind energy development. The Bulgarian government has also announced a generous feed-in tariff for wind energy and has set a maximum of 11% of gross energy consumption to come from renewable energy sources by 2010.

Suzlon, Tata Power gain on hopes of Australian power policy

Power companies, Suzlon and Tata Power have added on hopes of benefitting from Autralian policy. Both the companies have renewable energy projects in Australia.

Australia is planning to implement a law to ensure that 20% of its electricity comes from renewable sources by 2020. Suzlon is a wind-turbine maker and has been active in Australia since 2004. It accounts for 38% of the total installed wind power capacity in Australia.

Meanwhile, Tata Power forayed into geothermal energy by acquiring 10% stake in Australia's Geodynamics for about Rs 165 crore, last year.

Suzlon Energy Ltd. reported a net loss of 4.53 billion rupees ($94.7 million) in the April-June quarter, swinging from a net profit of 93 million rupees in the same period last year amid lower sales and orders postponed by customers.

"Our sales volumes are lower, and fundamentally that has resulted in our operating costs not being fully accounted for," said Sumant Sinha, chief operating officer of the India-based wind-turbine maker.

He said India accounts for 30% to 35% of the company's business excluding its REpower Systems AG arm, and some customers held back on making purchases in the fiscal first quarter ended in June because India's budget was released in July.

The global financial crisis affected international sales as some customers from the U.S. and Europe postponed their orders, Mr. Sinha said.

Total quarterly income was 41.71 billion rupees, up 33% from 31.29 billion rupees a year earlier. Total costs increased 61% to 43.22 billion rupees from 26.89 billion rupees.

As of July 30, Suzlon's orderbook was 83.16 billion rupees for 1,501 megawatts, and the company expects to end the year with an orderbook of 2,400 to 2,600 megawatts. Of the total orderbook, 600 megawatts is from the U.S., 600 from China, 130 from Australia and 120 from Europe.

"Our orderbook continues to show improvement, which gives us better visibility going forward," Mr. Sinha said.

Suzlon's German REpower unit had a confirmed orderbook of 1,231 megawatts and a confirmed order volume of 1.45 billion, or about $2.07 billion, on June 30.

The group's debt position is about 138 billion rupees excluding its recent equity issue and zero-coupon, convertible-bond sale amounting to about 10 billion rupees, Mr. Sinha said. "In addition, we've talked about sale of some of our assets, which will hopefully allow us to improve our debt position," he said.


Mr. Sinha said the company has achieved the technical criteria for wind-turbine blades to supply to REpower in China.

"The blade retrofit program has almost finished and should be completed in August," he said. "Whatever provisions we had made last year will be sufficient and we'll not need to make more provisions."

REpower Apr-Jun 2009 net profit at 2.2 mn Euro

REpower, a subsidiary of Suzlon Energy and German wind turbine company, has announced its numbers for the period of April-June 2009. Its net profit stood at 2.2 million Euro and sales at 300.7 million Euro.

Suzlon to Supply Wind Turbines to Portugal, Spain

The company recently mentioned that it has entered into a pact with EUFER to supply wind turbines to Spain and Portugal. EUFER is a joint venture between Enel Green Energy and Spanish utility Union Fenosa.

Suzlon is expected to supply 2.1 MW turbines for wind farms totalling 224.5 MW. These turbines are installed during the next couple of years. Suzlon, in a related announcement, also said it was setting up a blade manufacturing unit in Andalusia, Spain.

Suzlon, an Indian-owned company, emerged on the global scene in the past decade, and by 2006 had captured almost 8 percent of market share in global wind turbine sales. Suzlon is currently the leading manufacturer of wind turbines for the Indian market, holding some 52.4 percent of market share in India. Suzlons success has made India the developing country leader in advanced wind turbine technology.

Indian company Suzlon, the worlds fifth largest turbine manufacturer, is now also well established in the international wind market beyond India, operating in 20 countries around the world and supplying turbines to projects in Asia, North and South America and Europe.

Suzlon Energy is a wind power company in India. In terms of market share, the company is the largest wind turbine manufacturer in Asia (and the fifth largest worldwide). In terms of net worth, it is the world's most valuable wind power company. With headquarters in Pune, it has several manufacturing sites in India including Pondicherry, Daman, Bhuj and Gandhidham as well as in mainland China, Germany and Belgium. The company is listed on the National Stock Exchange of India and on the Bombay Stock Exchange.

Tulsi Tanti, a former textile manufacturer, with the help of some of his friends of Rajkot moved into wind energy production and founded Suzlon energy after facing increasing electricity costs. Suzlon is actively run by the Chairman and Managing Director, Tulsi Tanti since the initiation of the company. In late July 2008, Suzlon Energy appointed Rohit Modi as President - India Business. In 2003, Suzlon got its first sale in USA, with an order from DanMar & Associates to supply 24 turbines in southwestern Minnesota.

In India, the company has been the market leader for eight years consecutively, installing 53% of the capacity added in 2005. Suzlon offers customers total wind power solutions including consultancy, manufacturing, operations & maintenance services. Suzlon is a multinational company with offices, R&D and technology centers, manufacturing facilities and service support centers spread across the globe.

With the increasing demand and the advantage of being an end-to-end solution provider in its field of activity, Suzlon plans to increase its presence within India, and around the world. It already has a presenc in over 40 locations around the world  including Australia, China, Europe, India, New Zealand, South Korea, Spain and the USA.

Suzlon has design and R&D teams and facilities in Germany, India and The Netherlands to retrofit blades for clients. The international sales business of Suzlon is managed out of Aarhus, Denmark, while its global management office is in Amsterdam.Suzlon Rotor Corporation in 2006 began producing the blades in Pipestone, Minnesota in the United States. Among its clients is Wind Capital Group.

In the year 2006, Suzlon reached a definitive agreement for acquisition of Belgium firm Hansen Transmissions, specializing in gearboxes for wind turbines, for $565 million. In 2007, the company purchased a controlling stake in Germany's REpower which valued the firm at US$ 1.6 billion. In June 2007, Suzlon had signed a contract with Edison Mission Energy (EME) of US for delivery of 150 wind turbines of 2.1 MW in 2008 and a similar volume to be delivered in 2009. EME had an option not to purchase the 150 turbines due to be delivered in 2009, which it has chosen to exercise.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## warlock21

GDP FIG. came out today.. it is 6.1&#37; compare to 7.8 last year in same quater.


----------



## GLOBAL HAWK

IndiaNews98 said:


> *Indian economy grows by 6.1 pc in Q1*
> fullstory
> STAFF WRITER 12:36 HRS IST
> 
> New Delhi, Aug 31 (PTI) India managed a reasonable economic growth of 6.1 per cent during the first quarter of the current fiscal despite the global financial crisis impacting manufacturing and certain services like hotels.
> 
> The Gross Domestic Product (GDP) growth rate during April-June 2009 at 6.1 per cent was higher than 5.8 per cent in the previous quarter, though it witnessed a decline when compared to 7.8 per cent economic expansion recorded during the corresponding period of the last fiscal.
> 
> The government and Reserve Bank have been maintaining that the Indian economy will grow by six per cent growth with upward bias. If agriculture growth does not crash and this trend continues, growth this fiscal would be in line with the expectations of the authorities.
> 
> Mining and electricity among industrial sector, and financing among services sector posted higher growth of 7.9, 6.2 and 8.



I'm Happy to say both India and China have out performed all the developed nations.


----------



## IndiaNews98

*IIT-Delhi earns more from research than government grants*
IIT-Delhi earns more from research than government grants- Education-Services-News By Industry-News-The Economic Times
30 Aug 2009, 1704 hrs IST, IANS

NEW DELHI: C*ontrary to perceptions that Indian Institutes of Technology (IITs) are not doing enough research, IIT-Delhi has earned over Rs.102
crore (Rs.1.2 billion) in a year from research projects -- more than what the government gives it as annual grant.*

Sponsored research saw a major growth in the number of projects as well as in revenue earning during 2008-09.

"The earning from sponsored research is growing year after year. Now our earnings are more than the government's recurring aid of Rs.100 crore to us. This is a landmark," M. Balakrishnan, dean of post-graduate studies at IIT-Delhi, told IANS.
*
He said the top technology school has managed to earn Rs.102.81 crore (Rs.1.28 billion) last year up from Rs.28.2 crore (Rs.282 million) in 2004-05 and Rs.84 crore (Rs.840 million) in 2007-08.*

"This is contrary to belief that we are very poor on research output," Balakrishnan said.
*
The number of sponsored research projects has gone up from 87 in 2005 to 138 in the last fiscal. Similarly, IIT Delhi also helped corporates in nearly 700 consultancy jobs.*

Balakrishnan said that during the 2008-09 period, the faculty undertook 27 international projects including seven from US defence aircraft manufacturer Lockheed Martin.

Other foreign bodies who came to IIT-Delhi for help include Canada's International Development Research Centre and departments of science and technology of Germany and Britain. Organisations from Sri Lanka, Kenya, France, Switzerland and Japan too got involved with the top engineering school for research work.

Among Indian organisations, Bharti Airtel, Aeronautical Development Agency, Indian Council of Agricultural Research and various central and state government ministries sought IIT-Delhi's assistance to seek solutions.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndiaNews98

*IIT-Gandhinagar envisions being research-oriented institute*
IIT-Gandhinagar envisions being research-oriented institute - dnaindia.com
DNA Correspondent
Sunday, August 30, 2009 8:43 IST
*
The Indian Institute of Technology Gandhinagar (IIT-G) has started focusing on establishing the institute as a preferred destination for research students by initiating quality research activities on the campus.*

The institute, which was established in 2008, has just received its second batch of undergraduate students, but is already working on lines of creating a centre for research. The institute organised a one-day brainstorming workshop on 'Perspectives of Research at IIT-G in the Near Future: a Vision,' on Saturday.

During the course of this workshop, the institute emerged successful in developing valuable insight on the theme. A number of distinguished personalities from prestigious institutes conducted a brainstorming session on various issues with the faculty of IIT-G.

As many as 41 participants from various institutes like IIT-Bombay, Physical Research Laboratory, IIT-Kanpur and Sardar Patel University, had attended the workshop. The participants were from different branches of engineering, science and humanities like aerospace engineering, chemical engineering, chemistry, civil engineering, physics, electrical engineering, mathematics, economics, philosophy and English.

Talking about the future research activities in the institute, prof Sudhir Jain, director of IIT-G, emphasised on doing things differently. He said in his presentation that there is a dire need to change from being teaching schools to becoming teaching-research schools, and research should be more relevant to society because it can provide solution to local problems.

He also provided data and figures of research papers produced by various premium technology and science education institutes of the country and comparative data of other South Asian countries.

The workshop also discussed the degree of emphasis that should be placed on basic research, applied research and research with societal relevance. After the presentations were over, participants suggested some short-term and long term goals. It was discussed that due emphasis should be given to inter-disciplinary and inter-institutional research prospects.

Development of world class infrastructure for research and recruitment of proactive and research oriented faculty was also pronounced. The institution has plans to hold more such workshops in the future.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndiaNews98

*Cloned milk and cereals*
Anand Sankar / New Delhi August 22, 2009, 0:26 IST
Cloned milk and cereals
Garimas might be an enviable life. Her sanitised environment is air-conditioned, shes fussed over and clearly enjoys it, she rushes to meet her visitors, and her diet is carefully supervised. Yet, two months after her birth, she has basked in rather a muted limelight, as indeed has the modest laboratory where this water buffalo was cloned.

It is more than a decade since Dolly the sheep, the worlds first large cloned mammal, made headlines. Garimas arrival on June 6, 2009, has created rather less fuss, not just because cloning has grown in the intervening decade, with even monkeys, mules, horses and camels recently added to the list in scientific laboratories around the world. That is a long step from the time that a tadpole, in 1952, and a carp, in 1963, became the first cloned living beings in the history of mankind. Since then, controlled experiments have been used to collect data and research species, with large-scale cloning left to commercial interests. For now, that is restricted to pet cats and dogs in California, at prices starting at $20,000.

Garima cost only a fraction of such sums. In fact, the very existence of Garima, Indias first surviving cloned living being, is a marvellous result not of the technology that made it possible  which is growing by leaps and bounds  as much as it is of the modest scale and spend of the operation. Garima was created by scientists at the National Dairy Research Institute (NDRI), located in Karnal, a nondescript town in Haryana  hardly the place youd associate with cutting-edge scientific research. This is only the first step in our project, beams Dr Suresh K Singla, the lead scientist, betraying a hint of relief. We are hoping to study the calf for its whole life. Garima will have to cross several hurdles for the experiment to prove a success. For example, an earlier cloned calf, born in February, died within 24 hours of its birth.

Dollys story was path-breaking because it saw textbook theory being converted to life. But Garimas story is no less ingenious, if typically Indian. The water buffalo calf began not, as many might presume, in a spotless laboratory, but in a rather more unhygienic abattoir on the outskirts of New Delhi. The egg which produced Garima (Step Zero in lab parlance) was taken from buffalos slaughtered for their meat. The ovaries of the buffalos  usually discarded as entrails  were harvested by the scientists and transported to the research institute.

This has been the routine for the cloning project, which began way back in 1994. The eggs, when cleaned and separated, made their way into a tiny lab in the heart of the NDRI campus. Here the team of scientists  Drs Suresh K Singla, R S Manik, M S Chauhan, P Palta, Shiv Prasad, R A Shah and Aman George  went to work with a technique they had adapted especially for Indian conditions. Initially, we tried the Dolly method. But after several years of frustrating failures, the method was abandoned, recalls Dr Singla. Their technique has been christened the hand-guided method.

The main drawback of the Dolly method was the requirement of highly specialised, thus prohibitively expensive, laboratory tools, to which the Indian team realised it was unlikely to have access. It instead decided to adapt the efforts of Gabor Vajta, professor and senior scientist at the Danish Institute of Agricultural Sciences (DIAS) who had sought to lower the cost of cloning. Vajta demonstrated his method with horses, cattle and pigs. Hand-guided cloning needs just a micro manipulator, a device used to work on microscopic organisms, and that was available at NDRI.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ingis

*India&#8217;s Economic Growth Accelerates*

- By Bloomberg

Aug. 31 (Bloomberg) -- India&#8217;s economic growth accelerated for the first time since 2007, indicating the global recession&#8217;s impact on Asia&#8217;s third-largest economy is waning.

Gross domestic product expanded 6.1 percent last quarter from a year earlier after a 5.8 percent rise in the previous quarter, the Central Statistical Organisation said in New Delhi today. Economists forecast a 6.2 percent gain.

India joins China, Japan and Indonesia in rebounding as Asian economies benefits from more than $950 billion of stimulus spending and lower borrowing costs. India&#8217;s recovery may stall as drought threatens to reduce harvests and spur food inflation, making it harder for the central bank to judge when to raise interest rates.

&#8220;The weak monsoon has complicated the situation for the central bank,&#8221; said Saugata Bhattacharya, an economist at Axis Bank Ltd. in Mumbai. &#8220;Poor rains will hurt growth and stoke inflationary pressures as well.&#8221;

India&#8217;s benchmark Sensitive stock index maintained its declines today, dropping 1 percent to 15755.33 in Mumbai at 11:12 a.m. local time. The yield on the key 7-year government bond held at a nine-month high of 7.43 percent, while the rupee was little changed at 48.86 per dollar.

Before the rains turned scanty, the Reserve Bank of India on July 28 forecast the economy would grow 6 percent &#8220;with an upward bias&#8221; in the year to March 31, the weakest pace since 2003. It also raised its inflation forecast to 5 percent from 4 percent by the end of the financial year. The key wholesale price inflation index fell 0.95 percent in the week to Aug. 15.

&#8216;Recovery Impulses&#8217;

The central bank&#8217;s Aug. 27 annual report said withdrawing the cheap money available in the economy would heighten the risk of weakening &#8220;recovery impulses,&#8221; while sustaining inexpensive credit for too long &#8220;can only increase inflation in the future.&#8221;

As the global recession hit India, the central bank injected about 5.6 trillion rupees ($115 billion) into the economy, which together with government fiscal stimulus amounts to more than 12 percent of GDP.

China&#8217;s economic growth accelerated to 7.9 percent last quarter from 6.1 percent in the previous three months, aided by a 4 trillion yuan ($585 billion) stimulus package and lower borrowing costs. China and India are the world&#8217;s two fastest growing major economies.

Interest Rates

The Reserve Bank of India kept its benchmark reverse repurchase rate unchanged at 3.25 percent in its last monetary policy statement on July 28 and signaled an end to its deepest round of interest-rate cuts on concern that inflation will &#8220;creep up&#8221; from October. The next policy meeting is scheduled for Oct. 27.

Manufacturing in India rebounded to 3.4 percent growth in the quarter ended June 30 after shrinking 1.4 percent in the previous three months. Mining rose 7.9 percent compared with 1.6 percent while electricity growth almost doubled to 6.2 percent during the period, today&#8217;s statement said.

India&#8217;s move to a higher growth trajectory is on course, Ashok Chawla, the top bureaucrat in the finance ministry, told reporters in Mumbai.

Drought or drought-like conditions has been declared in 278 districts in India, or 44 percent of the nation&#8217;s total, as rainfall has been 25 percent below average so far in the four- month monsoon season that started June 1, the farm ministry said Aug. 27.

Harvests Hit

Morgan Stanley economist Chetan Ahya and Nomura Securities Co. economist Sonal Varma said the drought will trim farm production though its impact on industry and services will be limited. Services including banking and software make up 55 percent of India&#8217;s $1.2 trillion economy, while industry accounts for a quarter.

&#8220;The lagged impact of monetary and fiscal policy action, improved business confidence in view of increased political stability, and recovery in external demand should ensure that the growth acceleration is sustained,&#8221; Ahya said.

India&#8217;s industrial production in June gained 7.8 percent from a year earlier, the fastest pace in 16 months, the government said Aug. 12.

Ahya expects the economy to grow between 5.2 percent and 5.8 percent in the year to March 31. That pace of expansion is attracting overseas companies including Harley-Davidson Inc., the biggest U.S. motorcycle maker. The U.S. economy shrank at a 1 percent annual rate last quarter.

New Factories

Harley-Davidson said last week it plans to start sales in India from next year.

Steel Authority of India Ltd., the nation&#8217;s second-largest steelmaker, said this month that demand for so-called flat products, mainly used to make automobiles, is rising and increased their prices by 900 rupees, or 3.4 percent, a ton.

Volkswagen AG, Toyota Motor Corp. and other car manufacturers have announced plans to spend more than $6 billion through 2012 to build factories in India to offset slumping demand in their home markets.

&#8220;Economic growth in India is still very good,&#8221; said Jnaneswar Sen, vice president in the Indian unit of Honda Motor Co., Japan&#8217;s second-largest carmaker. Honda plans to increase production in India by 50 percent from next month in response to rising demand.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## glomex

*http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/news/business/india-business/Indias-GDP-rises-61-in-first-quarter/articleshow/4956654.cms*

NEW DELHI: The economic upturn appears to have truly begun. The latest government data on Monday showed the economy growing by 6.1% year-on-year during the first quarter (April-June) of the fiscal the fastest for any quarter since the global financial crisis began almost a year ago making officials expect 6.5% growth this year. 

This growth rate means India remains the second-fastest growing major economy after China, which notched almost an 8% growth rate. More importantly, it's an improvement over the 5.8% notched up by India in the previous quarter and 5.3% recorded in the quarter before that. 

If there's a shadow of cloud accompanying this brightening sky it's the uncertainty about whether the economy can maintain this momentum in the next quarter (and perhaps the one after that) when the agriculture sector got hit by a poor monsoon. 

The growth figures are in line with projections. They tend to bear out that government stimulus measures for the economy have helped to create demand. The share of consumer spending in the economy shrunk to 55.6% in April-June from 58% a year ago, while the government's share rose to 9.9% from 9.6% on the back of stimulus spending. 

The markets found nothing much to cheer in the latest data, with the BSE Sensex shedding 220 points at close (although after a sharp rise last week, which might indicate that there was profit-booking on Monday). 

In contrast, top government officials were gung-ho. "I am glad that the worst may be over and we expect to see improved performance in subsequent quarters. It (the growth figure) is very good, it is consistent with what we were hoping for,'' Planning Commission deputy chairman Montek Singh Ahluwalia told reporters in Delhi. 

In Mumbai, finance secretary Ashok Chawla said with encouraging first quarter growth, the government expects the economy to grow at 6.5% this fiscal. "We expect the growth rate to be 6.5% or above. Growth in the economy was very encouraging and it is expected to improve further going forward,'' he said. 

Not everyone, however, was buying this argument. "We are expecting 5.8% for the entire fiscal, which means that growth in the second and third quarters should come down,'' agencies quoted HDFC Bank chief economist Abheek Barua as saying. 

Electricity generation and mining output were the best performers as they grew 6.2% and 7.9%, respectively, in the first quarter of this fiscal against 2.7% and 4.6% a year ago. Financing, insurance, real estate and business services also expanded 8.1% against 6.9% from a year-ago period. Construction was slightly down at 7.1% from 8.4% and community services at 6.8% from 8.2%. 

The services sector, which accounts for more than 57% of the economy's output, grew an annual 7.8% in the first quarter, against 10.2% in the year-ago period. Manufacturing output expanded 3.4% in the June quarter, while farm output was up 2.4%. 

The worst-hit sectors were trade, hotels, transport & communication. Together, these sectors posted 8.1% growth in the first quarter this fiscal compared to 13% a year ago. Manufacturing was down to 3.4% against 5.5% and agriculture to 2.4% versus 3%.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## eastwatch

India's exports continue to fall 

Spice traders hope exports will pick up 
India's exports fell in May for the eighth month in a row as overseas demand for goods continued to shrink in the global recession.

Exports in May were valued at 534.3bn rupees ($11bn; &#163;6.7bn), down 29.2&#37; from 655bn rupees a year earlier, government figures showed. 

Exports are a significant driver behind the Indian economy, making up about 15% of gross domestic product. 

Imports shrank 39.2% to 786.8bn rupees from 1.1 trillion rupees a year ago. 

The falling price of oil was a significant factor behind the decline in imports. Oil currently stands at about $70 a barrel - less than half of what it was last summer. 

Oil imports in May were down 60.6% on the year. India imports about 75% of its oil. 

India's trade deficit - the difference between imports and exports - halved to 252.5bn rupees from 533.2bn rupees a year earlier.


----------



## eastwatch

Further decline in Indian exports 

The Indian government is introducing measures to help lift exports 
India's exports declined at an annual rate of 28&#37; in July, the 10th month in a row of falls, after the weak global economy continued to hit demand.

The country exported $13.6bn (&#163;8.2bn) of goods and services during the month, the official figures showed. 

At the same time, India's imports were down 37% to $19.6bn in July. 

Last week, the Indian government announced a series of measures to help exporters, including tax breaks and better access to finance. 

'Pause for breath'

The latest export figures come a day after the Central Statistical Organisation said the country's economy expanded at an annual rate of 6.1% between April and June, up from 5.8% from January to March, lifted by government stimulus spending. 


We remain hopeful that exports, particularly to the rest of Asia, will recover shortly 

Robert Prior-Wandesforde, HSBC 
A separate study on Tuesday showed that Indian manufacturing activity expanded at its slowest rate in five months in August. 

The purchasing managers' index from banking group HSBC totalled 53.2 points in August, down from 55.4 in July. Any figure above 50 indicates growth. 

HSBC senior Asian economist Robert Prior-Wandesforde said the weak manufacturing data was "more likely to represent a pause for breath than a peaking out of the industrial cycle". 

"After all, there is still plenty more in the way of fiscal and monetary stimulus effects to come through to the economy, while we remain hopeful that exports, particularly to the rest of Asia, will recover shortly," he said.


----------



## eastwatch

India 'terminates' Moon mission 

All contact with Chandrayaan-1 was lost early on Saturday 
India's space agency has abandoned its inaugural Moon mission a day after scientists lost communication with the orbiting Chandrayaan-1 spacecraft.

"We don't have contact... and we had to terminate...," said the head of Isro - the Indian Space Research Organisation. 

The unmanned craft was launched last October in what was billed as a two-year mission of exploration. 

The launch was seen as a major step for India as it seeks to keep pace with other space-faring Asian nations. 

Despite the termination of the mission, Isro chief G Madhavan Nair told reporters that the project was a great success and 95% of its objectives had been completed. 

"We could collect a large volume of data, including 70,000 images of the Moon," he added. 

Isro scientists said the agency was in talks with the US and Russia to track the spacecraft, which was orbiting 200km from the surface of the Moon. 

Following its launch from the southern state of Andhra Pradesh last October, it was hoped the robotic probe would orbit the Moon, compile a three-dimensional atlas of the lunar surface and map the distribution of elements and minerals. 

Useful mission?

Last month the satellite experienced a technical problem when a sensor malfunctioned. 

An Isro spokesman said at the time that useful information had already been gathered from pictures beamed to Earth from the probe, although the picture quality had been affected by the malfunction. 

Powered by a single solar panel generating about 700 watts, the Isro probe carries five Indian-built instruments and six constructed in other countries, including the US, Britain and Germany. 

The mission was expected to cost 3.8bn rupees (£45m; $78m), considerably less than Japanese and Chinese probes sent to the Moon last year. 

But the Indian government's space efforts have not been welcomed by all. 

Some critics regard the space programme as a waste of resources in a country where millions still lack basic services.


----------



## glomex

*India's Moon Mission Fails One Primary Objective, But Still a Big Success*

Nation of India is not alone in experiencing difficulties in Lunar exploration

India successfully completed the first step of an ambitious space program that intends to one day place astronauts on the Moon  a hard landing on the Moon  last November. The hard landing literally involves a crash course with the Moon to collect information on lunar descent and test spacecraft flight to the moon. Both the former Soviet Union and the United States tested hard landings before launching more ambitious unmanned missions, and in the case of the U.S., manned missions. Space agencies for Japan, Europe, and China have more recently succeeded in hard landings as a stepping stone in their own programs.
The nation of India was hoping for a bit more than just that success, though. The probe launched for impact was only one part of the Chandrayaan-1 spacecraft -- the other integral piece was an orbiter, designed to take high definition images of the Moon and carry out chemical analysis as it orbited the Moon.

Hopes were high for the orbiter. It carried high-resolution 3D imaging software that would analyze the Moon's polar regions in hopes of gaining more insight on the shadowed-covered regions of the Earth's satellite. Packages onboard from the United States, the European Union and Bulgaria also looked to scan these regions for traces of Lunar ice and try to determine the chemical composition of the rocks.

In the end the mission was equal parts success and failure. The orbiter successfully completed 3,400 orbits around the moon in 312 days, overcoming overheating issues. However, those issues, or possibly other failures, crept up on the probe, causing the Indian Space Research Organization to lose contact with it Sunday.

The ISRO had hoped to maintain contact with the probe for two years. However, they now fear that contact may be permanently lost, leaving the probe dead in orbit before crashing into the moon in approximately 1,000 days. States S. Satish, a spokesman for the agency, "We are exploring the possibility of making a request to the United States and Russia to help locate it since they have powerful radars. [The two year mission objective] probably was a mistake because such craft do not have this much life."

The probe was India's first lunar probe. It should be noted that the U.S. lost 15 probes before finally succeeding in a hard landing in 1964. Despite the failure of the ISRO's probe to achieve all its mission goals, the ISRO achieved a relative degree of success on its very first Lunar mission. The data gleaned from the probe's life may yield interesting results when fully analyzed and scrutinized.

The partial success places India in tight contention with China in the race to become the first country to place a man on the moon since the Apollo missions. The U.S. has all but abandoned its hopes of beating China and India to the Moon, due to lack of funding.

DailyTech - India's Moon Mission Fails One Primary Objective, But Still a Big Success

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## glomex

eastwatch said:


> India 'terminates' Moon mission
> 
> All contact with Chandrayaan-1 was lost early on Saturday
> India's space agency has abandoned its inaugural Moon mission a day after scientists lost communication with the orbiting Chandrayaan-1 spacecraft..................................................................



You sure do selective reading:

Let me help you here.....

*India Moon mission is 'mixed success'*


*So was India's inaugural Chandrayaan-1 Moon mission a success or a failure?*
Neither. By all accounts, it has been a mixed performance. Also, a definitive answer is not easy to give - it is possibly as grey as the surface of the Moon.
This was an expensive scientific experiment with many objectives and conducted in full public glare.
Most engineering goals have been fulfilled, but pious promises to deliver "good science" from the mission are still to be met.

*Big achievement*

India launched its $100m unmanned spacecraft on 22 October 2008 from Sriharikota on the coast of the Bay of Bengal.
First, the spacecraft designed and built by the Indian Space Research Organisation (Isro) survived huge odds and successfully reached the Moon's orbit.
This in itself was a big achievement since neither Russia nor America succeeded in their maiden attempts; and there were several failures even before they got anywhere near the Moon.

*So did India ride on the shoulders of earlier successes?*
Certainly not, since the know-how and technologies to go to the Moon are just not available for the asking. Each nation has to learn on its own. India experimented and did that with complete success.
The only other country to have managed a similar maiden feat was China - its mission Chang'e-1 in 2007 lasted 16 months in space, according to the Chinese National Space Administration.
The Indian mission survived for about 10 months in space; most other missions to the Moon have been much more short-lived.
So did the Indian space agency, in its naivety, over-stretch and over-estimate the craft's life when it planned for a 24-month mission?
Possibly. The answer may emerge in the findings of the "failure analysis committee" that Isro has put in place after this debacle.
Despite being dubbed by Isro as an "engineering success", the mission had a rough ride around the Moon.
A fuel leak from the rocket almost aborted its lift-off. Within days of reaching the Moon, a power system failed, and a back-up system had to be activated.
Soon, the spacecraft started overheating due to the intense heat on the Moon. Isro scientists say it was deft mission management that saved it from a total burnout.
A few months into the mission the spacecraft lost its fine guidance system when the onboard "star sensor" packed up in the intense radiation around the Moon.
But, *every time an instrument on this 1,380kg robot gave way, mission controllers at Isro found an innovative solution to keep the mission alive.*
Finally on 29 August 2009, the space agency lost all contact with Chandrayaan after a catastrophic failure - possibly in its power supply system. A day later, the mission was "terminated", although Isro chief G Madhavan Nair declared it had been a "complete success".

*'Two-in-one mission'*
The Indian mission was in certain respects much more challenging than the Chinese maiden lunar mission which was a simple national orbiter.
Chandrayaan-1 was literally a two-in-one mission, since the main satellite was to orbit at 100km above the Moon and then a tiny gadget the size of a computer monitor was to attempt a "landing" on the Moon's surface.
The mission did this on 14 November 2008. No nation to date had succeeded in both a lunar orbiter and an impactor at the first attempt.
This was more than an experiment. It was also a brave global geo-political statement since the probe that crash-landed on the Moon also permanently placed India's flag on the lunar surface.
India became the fourth space bloc to have done this after Russia, America and the European Space Agency.
This is hugely significant because, if ever the Moon's resources are to be divided, India's rightful share can be claimed having achieved what others have not been able to do.
There are many other firsts to this mission.
In a highly un-Indian trait, the Indian space agency delivered the Moon mission with no cost or time overrun at $100m and within eight years of it first being suggested.
The spacecraft carried 11 different sophisticated instruments, one of the largest suites of experiments ever carried to the Moon.
The objective was to remotely map the resources of the Moon, prepare a three-dimensional atlas of it and look for water.
All instruments worked for about 10 months in the hostile lunar environment. Dr Nair calls it a "more than 100% success of Indian technology".
India also created a new model of international partnership.
On its own initiative, India announced that it would be happy to piggyback instruments from global partners.
After a huge competition, six instruments sourced from the European Space Agency (Esa), the National Aeronautics and Space Administration (Nasa) and Bulgaria were chosen.
Bernard Foing, the chief scientist for Space Sciences at Esa, calls the Indian mission "the first multi-continent, multi-country lunar mission ever to be undertaken".
*A little known fact is that India did not charge any money to fly these instruments 400,000km away*: all got a free ride to the Moon, merely in exchange for sharing the scientific data.
Search for water
Chandrayaan-1 was also the first and the most detailed search for water on the Moon using radars - to date, water has never been found.
A miniature American radar onboard the Chandrayaan peered into the Moon's deepest craters searching for "water ice".
The Moon's surface is so parched that scientists feel the only location where water could exist would be in the permanently shadowed craters on the lunar poles.
But these are so deep and dark that sunlight never reaches them - hence the only way to peep inside is to send a radar signal down into them.
The global collaborative team of the mission is very excited about the findings.
"*Never seen before images of the permanently shadowed craters of the Moon have been captured," says Paul D Spudis, of the Lunar and Planetary Institute, Houston, US, and principal investigator of the payload sent to search for water.*
"The new radar images are not only visually arresting, but they will be extremely useful in unravelling the complex geological history of the Moon as a whole," he says.
Other scientific reports on findings are in the offing. But unless the results are published, questions will continue to be asked about whether the mission fulfilled its exalted scientific objectives.
The termination of the Moon mission will, however, not affect India's plans in space.
T*he country is already planning a second mission to the Moon, Chandrayaan-2, with Russian collaboration in 2011-12; a mission to an asteroid; an unmanned mission to Mars in 2013 and a human spaceflight in 2015.*
Upbeat Isro scientists are saying "Chandrayaan-1 is dead, long live Chandrayaan". The jury will be out - until the scientific papers come in.

BBC NEWS | South Asia | India Moon mission is 'mixed success'


----------



## eastwatch

eastwatch said:


> India 'terminates' Moon mission
> 
> Some critics regard the space programme as a waste of resources in a country where millions still lack basic services.


Technical advancement is praiseworthy, but when millions starve or live without minimum sanitation, it is not that worth to take on a mission that takes people to moon, but deprives millions on the earth. 

Surely, a mission like this enhances the prestige of India, but it also induce people from developed countries to scrutinize and ridicule India's poverty. India should make better use of its wealth created by the working mass. A reduced poverty will surely enhance its prestige more than a moon mission can achieve.


----------



## Gabbar

World's biggest solar farm in India?​


----------



## bones20

eastwatch said:


> Technical advancement is praiseworthy, but when millions starve or live without minimum sanitation, it is not that worth to take on a mission that takes people to moon, but deprives millions on the earth.
> 
> Surely, a mission like this enhances the prestige of India, but it also induce people from developed countries to scrutinize and ridicule India's poverty. India should make better use of its wealth created by the working mass. A reduced poverty will surely enhance its prestige more than a moon mission can achieve.


We dont care what outsiders have to say. We are not harming/begging from any country. We are doing it on our own in both technology and finance. If you read the article above, we infact helped a few on our way.

Thanks for your inputs though. Am I arrogant? No. Just shrugging off an unsolicited and irrelevant suggestion.


----------



## glomex

India's 10 most affluent cities

India's 10 most affluent cities - Pictures - News in Pictures | Economic Times


----------



## duhastmish

*Russian-Indian trade to hit $10 billion in 2010*






14:0003/09/2009

MOSCOW, September 3 (RIA Novosti) - Bilateral trade between Russia and India will hit $10 billion in 2010, Indian President Pratibha Patil said on Thursday.

Russia and India are setting the goal of reaching bilateral trade worth $10 billion in 2010 and we will achieve this goal despite the global financial crisis, Patil said during talks with Russian President Dmitry Medvedev in the Kremlin.

The Indian president said, however, that both countries should not be content with this figure.

The Russian economy is rich in mineral, energy and labor resources while India has a potential of over 1 billion consumers, Patil said.

India and Russia enjoy close bilateral ties, particularly in the areas of defense, nuclear energy and space industry. The two countries have completed the design of an unmanned lunar orbiter due to be sent to the Moon in 2011-2012.

According to Russian data, since 2005 the volume of trade between the two countries has grown by 30% annually. In 2008, the $7 billion mark was reached. Despite the economic crisis, in the first six months of 2009 trade increased by almost 18% against the same period last year. Machine building accounts for 49% of Russian exports to India.

Russia is also due to build an additional four reactors for the Kudankulam nuclear power plant in India under a deal signed in 2008.

At the recent MAKS-2009 air show in Moscow, Russia's state arms exporter, Rosoboronexport, and India's Hindustan Aeronautics Ltd. (HAL) signed a contract for 26 RD-33 series 3 engines.

In August, India's defense industry handed over to the country's armed forces the first ten T-90 Bhishma main battle tanks assembled in India under a Russian license.

Russian-Indian trade to hit $10 billion in 2010 | Top Russian news and analysis online | 'RIA Novosti' newswire

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ruag

*Ford Set to Start Production of Small Car in India*



> Ford Motor Co. said Thursday it's on track to start selling its first small car in India from early 2010 as _part of its strategy to make the country a global production hub._
> 
> The car will be built at a factory near the southern city of Chennai where production is being doubled to 200,000 cars a year. Ford is also building a new plant at the same facility that will have an annual capacity to make 250,000 diesel engines when it goes onstream next year.
> 
> "Ford is already conducting preproduction test building of its new car in the facility and will be gearing up in the fourth quarter of 2009 toward the start of volume production in the new year," the U.S. automaker said.



http://online.wsj.com/article/SB125197825802282897.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ruag

*Fiat Purchasing to source $1 bln parts from India*



> NEW DELHI, Sept 3 (Reuters) - Fiat Group Purchasing, a part of Fiat (FIA.MI), plans to source $1 billion of parts from India in 2010, a senior executive said on Thursday.
> 
> "Our target is to source $1 billion in 2010," Franco Cavallotti, vice-president, International of Fiat Group Purchasing, told reporters at an industry conference. That would be about 5 percent of its global sourcing.
> 
> Of the $1 billion, about $700 million would be for Fiat India Automobiles, its joint venture with Tata Motors (TAMO.BO), and the remainder for exports, he said.
> 
> It planned to source $400 to $500 million of components from India in 2009, he said.
> 
> Fiat Group Purchasing is the company that manages purchasing for the entire Fiat group. (Reporting by C.J. Kuncheria; Editing by John Mair)



Fiat Purchasing to source $1 bln parts from India | Industries | Consumer Goods & Retail | Reuters

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ruag

*Audi to Build Q5 in India*








> NEW DELHI -- Audi AG said Thursday it will start assembling the Q5 luxury sport-utility vehicle in India from March to save on steep import taxes and compete with BMW AG, Daimler AG and Porsche AG in the world's second-fastest growing major economy.
> 
> "India is the second country after Germany where the Q5 will be assembled," Benoit Tiers, Audi India's managing director, told reporters while announcing the introduction of the new version of the Q7 SUV.
> 
> Mr. Tiers also said Audi will introduce its financial services and insurance business in India by December. The company currently offers insurance for its vehicles via Bajaj Allianz General Insurance Co. Ltd.
> 
> Fully built cars and SUVs in India attract an import tax of 116&#37;, Mr. Tiers said, adding that the tax drops to 60% if the vehicle is assembled from completely knocked down parts.
> 
> Audi, the premium brand of Germany's Volkswagen AG, assembles the A4 and A6 luxury sedans at the factory of Skoda Auto AS at Aurangabad in the western state of Maharashtra.
> 
> Czech carmaker Skoda, another unit of Volkswagen, makes cars such as the Laura and Superb at the same factory, which can produce up to 3,000 vehicles per year.
> 
> Tiers said Audi India has already spent two-thirds of a &#8364;30 million investment planned until 2015.
> 
> Audi India sells the Q5 with 2.0-liter gasoline and a 3.0-liter diesel engine options. Thursday, the company began selling the new Q7 SUV with 3.0-liter diesel, a 3.6-liter gasoline and a 4.2-liter gasoline engine options.
> 
> Audi also imports and markets the A8 luxury sedan, as well as the TT coupe and the R8 sports car in India.
> 
> It sold 1,128 vehicles in India during January-August 2009, a 62% rise from the year earlier. Tiers said the company aims to sell more than 1,500 cars in 2009, compared with 1,050 cars last year.
> 
> The automaker currently has dealers in 12 cities, which it aims to expand to 18 by 2011, he said.
> 
> Mr. Tiers also said Volkswagen is considering plans to source auto parts from India for the group's global operations, but a final decision is yet to be taken.



http://online.wsj.com/article/SB125197617889282885.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ruag

*India seeks more Australian coal*



> INDIA'S largest coal miner says it has received a stronger than expected response from Australian thermal coal producers as it seeks to invest about $1.5 billion in overseas mines.
> 
> Government-controlled Coal India is seeking strategic partnerships with miners in Australia, Indonesia, South Africa and the US as it looks to overcome a fuel shortage in India.
> 
> Coal India chairman Partha Bhattacharya and India's Minister of State for Coal Sriprakash Jaiswal this week visited open-cut mining operations in the Hunter Valley and an underground mine in Queensland.
> 
> ''We have a lot of money, and we need to see that that money gets invested in physical assets with the country running short of energy,'' Mr Bhattacharya said.



India seeks more coal


----------



## Ruag

*Arcelor Mittal enters India*



> MUMBAI, Sept 4 (Reuters) - Indian steel maker Uttam Galva Steels Ltd (UTTM.BO) said on Friday ArcelorMittal Netherlands, a unit of leading steel maker ArcelorMittal (ISPA.AS), had taken a stake in it and become a co-promoter of the firm.
> 
> Uttam Galva did not disclose the financial details of the deal. It said ArcelorMittal would make an open offer and nominate half the non-independent directors on the board.
> 
> Shares in Uttam Galva, valued at about $250 million, closed 10 percent higher at 113.70 rupees in a Mumbai market that up 1.9 percent on Friday.
> 
> Uttam Galva has capacity to produce 750,000 tonnes a year of galvanised steel and 1 million tonnes a year of hot and cold rolled coils at its plant in western India.
> 
> It reported annual revenues of 45 billion rupees in 2008/09. (Reporting by Prashant Mehra and Swati Pandey; )



Arcelor unit takes stake in India's Uttam Galva | Industries | Industrials, Materials & Utilities | Reuters


----------



## Ruag

*Indian foreign reserves rise to $276.3 billion*



> Mumbai, Sept.4 Foreign exchange reserves rose $4.4 billion to $276.3 billion for the week ended August 28, according to figures released in the Reserve Bank of India&#8217;s weekly statistical supplement.
> 
> The rise in the reserves was mainly because of the $4.82 billion increase in special drawing rights (SDRs). The International Monetary Fund had increased the SDR allocation for countries last month.
> 
> This was done so that countries could utilise the allocation in case of liquidity problems.
> 
> For the week ended August 21, the reserves increased by $932 million to $271.957. In the week under consideration, the foreign currency assets decreased by $415 million to $260.523 billion.
> 
> Foreign currency assets expressed in US dollar terms include the effect of appreciation or depreciation of non-US currencies.
> 
> Gold reserves remained unchanged at $9.67 billion. The reserve position in the IMF decreased by $1 million to $1.347 billion.



The Hindu Business Line : Forex reserves rise to $276.3 billion


----------



## khanakhazana

*Drought a 'hiccup' in India growth story: analysts*
By Penny MacRae (AFP)  9 hours ago

NEW DELHI  India's economy may stumble due to a widespread drought but analysts say it is set to return to strong growth in the medium-term thanks to its huge population and infrastructure spending.

*The poor rains are "a near-term hiccup in the evolving rise of the Indian economy," said Rajeev Malik, economist at Australia's Macquarie Securities.*

Analysts are betting demand generated by India's population of nearly 1.2 billion people and the need to modernise its dilapidated airports, roads, ports and other infrastructure will keep Asia's third-largest economy humming.

"Like China, India has ample long-term growth potential, especially with its large population and vast underdeveloped areas," said Sherman Chan, economist at Moody's Economy.com.

India has an ambitious target of investing 500 billion dollars during a five-year period to 2012 to update transport links and other services.

Even though it is flagging badly on reaching that goal, "the need to improve infrastructure will keep overall economic activity buoyant in coming years," said Chan, who sees India's growth back at nine percent levels by 2012-13.
*
Data last week showed the economy grew by 6.1 percent year-on-year in the three months to June, picking up pace from the previous quarter when it expanded by 5.8 percent.*

The numbers signalled the emergence of Asia's third-largest economy from the global downturn, albeit at a slower rate than giant neighbour China which grew 7.9 percent in the same period, analysts said.

The expansion has been spurred by government stimulus and aggressive monetary easing that has made loans cheaper.

The drought, which has gripped nearly half of India's 626 districts, could slow growth in coming quarters though.
*
"The second quarter (July-September) will be worse and maybe the third quarter also" with growth only picking up in the fourth quarter, top government economic planner Montek Singh Ahluwalia said.
*
He projected growth of 6.3 percent for this fiscal year to March 2010, down from 6.7 percent the previous year and from at least nine percent in the previous three years.

But even that is a remarkable performance, say analysts.

Despite the combination of drought and the fallout of the global financial crisis, expected growth in 2009-10 of more than six percent is better than that seen during other dry spells, T.N. Ninan, columnist of leading financial daily Business Standard pointed out.

"Compare that with growth in previous drought years -- four percent in 2002-03, 3.3 percent in 1987-88. In the 1970s, GDP (gross domestic product) used to actually shrink in drought years," he said.
*
"In all the dust raised by the mayhem of a world in crisis, we have missed seeing the real story -- which is the strength and bounce there is now in the Indian system."
**
Car sales testify to the economy's vigour, analysts say.*

Total sales of India's largest carmaker Maruti Suzuki, majority-owned by Japan's Suzuki Motor, rose 41.6 percent to 84,808 vehicles in August, according to new figures.

And two newly published indices measuring services and manufacturing showed continued expansion.

"I don't think the drought will mess up growth prospects too much," said Dharmakirti Joshi, economist at ratings agency Crisil. "While agriculture growth will be hit, other areas will pick up, such as industry."

Still, the drought has brought misery for farmers and driven up food prices, threatening a flare-up of dormant inflation.

Spending on drought relief measures could also raise India's already wide projected budget deficit of 6.8 percent of GDP -- the highest in 16 years, analysts say.
*
But despite setbacks, the country's economic Planning Commission forecasts growth could be eight percent next year and nine percent in 2011-12, the minimum the government says is needed to help relieve still crushing widespread poverty.*

"The long-term India 'growth' story hasn't died -- it's simply delayed by the weather gods," said Deepak Lalwani, India director at London's Astaire and Partners brokerage.


----------



## khanakhazana

*India seeks to reverse export decline in new trade policy*
2009-08-27 16:30:00

India's new Foreign Trade Policy was unveiled Thursday with a mix of fiscal sops and procedural reforms in a bid to reverse 10 consecutive months of decline in merchandise exports and ensuring healthy growth of out-bound shipments.

The continuation of the popular duty-free export promotion scheme till end-2010, special sops for labour-intensive sectors and zero duty on capital goods import were some of the highlights of the policy unveiled by Commerce Minister Anand Sharma here.

'My immediate priority is to arrest and reverse the declining trend in exports,' he told the representatives of various export promotion councils and industry chambers at the Pragati Maidan trade and convention centre here.

The minister also set an export target of $200 billion for 2010-11 with a growth of 15 percent over the next two years, with an overall medium-term objective of 25 percent annual growth thereafter.
*
'By 2014, we expect to double India's exports of goods and services. The long-term policy objective for the government is to also double India's share in global trade by 2010,' he said.*

'The three pillars which would support us to achieve the targets are improvement in export-related infrastructure, lowering of transaction costs and providing full refund of all indirect taxes and levies.'

India's merchandise exports had fallen short of the target set for 2008-09 and were valued at $168.7 billion, up merely 3.4 percent over $163.13 billion in the year before. Exports were also down 31.3 percent in the first quarter of this fiscal.

Nevertheless, Sharma said, India's share of global goods and services exports now stood at 1.53 percent, as opposed to 0.92 percent in 2003, while its share of global merchandise export was at 1.28 percent.

The minister said there were other positive developments as well in India's foreign trade scenario, especially at the special economic zones, which exported goods worth Rs.99,689 crore (nearly $20 billion) in 2008-09, to log a 50 percent growth over Rs.66,000 crore achieved in the previous year.

'This is a remarkable achievement in the current context. In the past five years, exports from special economic zones have grown 620 percent and have attracted foreign direct investment of $2.43 billion.'

Going to some specific measures in the new policy, Sharma said India will hold at least six 'Made in India' shows across the globe, even as diamond bourses will be set up to make the country an international hub for the trade.

'It is a welcome policy,' said A. Sakthivel, president of the Federation of Indian Export Organisations. 'The minister has given us free dollar credit, he has extended the interest subvention scheme, enhanced the focus product and focus market scheme. All this will help exporters.'

Industry lobbies such as the Associated Chambers of Commerce and Industry (Assocham) and the Federation of Indian Chambers of Commerce and Industry (FICCI) also welcomed the overall thrust of the policy and said it rightly focuses on demand creation for Indian products in new markets

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ruag

*Volkswagen to hire 1,500 employees for India plant*



> By Thomas Kutty Abraham
> 
> Sept. 6 (Bloomberg) -- Volkswagen AG plans to hire 1,500 workers in India over the next two to three years as the company boosts production, the Press Trust of India reported, citing a company official.
> 
> The carmaker will add the new hires at its factory in Chakan near Pune in western India, where it expects to reach its full production capacity by 2012, the news agency said, citing Volkswagen Group India President Joerg Mueller.
> 
> The group employs about 1,000 workers in India, where it assembles Skoda, Audi and Volkswagen cars at its Chakan and Aurangabad plants, the Press Trust reported.



Volkswagen Plans to Hire 1,500 Workers in India, PTI Reports - Bloomberg.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Udhaya

Sensex breaches 16k points today. it took only 15 sessions to reach 16000 from 15000.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## blueoval79

The amazing resilience of Indian economy

The amazing resilience of Indian economy : Rediff Business News, Latest India business news, India Economy news, World Business, Finance news, Latest business headlines, business videos and business articles.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jarnee

malaymishra123 said:


> And no official ranking, but Bangalore, considering its supposed to be an IT hub and all that, the star of the south, it has PATHETIC infrastructure, PATHETIC roads, PATHETIC mass trasit systems(actually that was in jest, it has no such thing whatsoever). I was mighty dissapointed in my visit to Bangalore, bloody single lanes over the entire city...



When was last you visited Bangalore?? After the new airport and road widening in North Bangalore..its way to better.

There is huge fund that Bangalore has got from center for Infrastructure.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ruag

*Tech Mahindra wins $400 mn outsourcing deal from Etisalat*



> New telecom licensee Etisalat DB Telecom has awarded a $400 million (around Rs 2,000 crore) IT applications and infrastructure outsourcing contract to Tech Mahindra. The contract is spread over a 10-year period.
> 
> Etisalat DB Telecom is a joint venture between the UAE-based Etisalat group (holds 45 per cent stake) and India&#8217;s Dynamix Balwas Group.
> 
> Business Standard was the first to report the story on August 23, 2009.
> 
> Under the agreement, Etisalat DB Telecom and its subsidiary Allianz Infratec have outsourced IT application system and system integration across 15 circles to Tech Mahindra. The prime IT applications involve components in Business Support System (BSS) and Operating Support System (OSS) domain, Etisalat DB Telecom said in a release here today.
> 
> Allianz Infratec holds licences and spectrum for Madhya Pradesh and Bihar, while the remaining 13 circles is held through Etisalat DB.
> 
> 
> &#8220;Tech Mahindra has the required domain and process expertise with a proven track record as part of Etisalat&#8217;s launch of operations in Egypt. We are confident that Tech Mahindra&#8217;s exhaustive pool of IT skills and innovative delivery models will assist us in the forthcoming roll-out of service in India and delivering the best services & customer experience in the market,&#8221; a spokesperson of Etisalat DB said.
> 
> The association with Tech Mahindra would provide speed to market and cost efficiencies for Etisalat DB&#8217;s greenfield venture, the release added.
> 
> Indian telecom providers have been increasingly outsourcing their IT infrastructure, as it would enable them to be asset-light and concentrate on their core competencies.
> 
> While the trend was started by Bharti-Airtel&#8217;s deal with IBM which has now risen to over $2 billion, most of the telecom players have opted for outsourcing.
> 
> Recently, Wipro won a Rs 2,500-crore deal from Unitech Wireless.
> 
> In January 2008, Aircel Cellular had awarded a $600-million deal to Wipro, while Aditya Birla group company Idea Cellular had signed a 10-year IT outsourcing deal with IBM. Idea Cellular&#8217;s deal was estimated to be around $600-800 million.



Tech Mahindra wins $400 mn outsourcing deal from Etisalat

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tejas-MkII

*India pips China in car exports *


India, whose auto market is 19% of Chinas, has the edge in exports. Suzuki Motor, Hyundai Motor, and Nissan Motor are making India a hub for overseas sales of minicars as incentives lift demand for smaller, fuel-efficient autos. Helped by cheaper labor and a surging local market, India this year overtook China in auto exports and is challenging Thailand and South Korea as an alternative production centre in Asia. 
There is a worldwide shift toward fuel-efficient, compact cars, said Jayesh Shroff, who helps manage about $7 billion of assets including carmaker shares at SBI Asset Management in Mumbai. This offers a huge potential for India and it can emerge as a leader in the small car segment. 
Maruti Suzukis exports more than doubled to 79,860 this year. It aims to ship 130,000 vehicles in the year to March, 86% more than last year, said chairman R C Bhargava. 

*Car exports clock 44% growth: Siam *

*Indias exports of minicars and hatchbacks gained 44% between January and July to 201,138,* according to the Society of Indian Automobile Manufacturers. Total exports, including vans, sport-utility vehicles and trucks, rose 18% to 229,809. Cars are exported to over 100 countries, and dont include the US or Japan. Maruti Suzuki sold a monthly record 14,847 vehicles overseas in August. 

*Full control *

In contrast, *Chinas exports slumped 60% to 164,800 between *January and July, according to government data. Vehicles produced in *Thailand for export declined 43% to 263,768, *according to the Thai Automotive Club. 
*South Korean exports dropped 31% to 1.12 million units, *according to the Korea Automobile Manufacturers Association. Japan, the worlds largest automobile producer and exporter, shipped 1.77 million cars, trucks and buses. Of those, 135 were minicars and 439,849 were compacts. 
Besides the attraction of serving a market where three of four cars bought are compacts, automakers will favor India to set up an export base as China requires companies to form local joint ventures and India doesnt, said Ashvin Chotai, London-based managing director of Intelligence Automotive Asia Ltd. 

*Natural place *

It makes companies more comfortable to have an export strategy when they have full control, he said. They dont have to give up some parts of the profits to their partner. 
*Small cars will account for 95% of the 690,000 passenger vehicles India will export in 2015, according to Tim Armstrong, Paris-based director of IHS Global Insight*. *In 2016, India may share the top slot with Japan as the worlds biggest small car producer, building as many as 3 million units. * All of Indias expertise has been the small car, Armstrong said. So obviously its a natural place to turn to to set up export units. Toyota Motor and General Motors are also expanding Indian factories and plan to export compact vehicles. **
*Enormous money *

Nissan Motor, Japans thirdbiggest carmaker, will set up its first factory in India by May and use it to export entry-level cars to Europe. Spending on the plant is the most out of its global investments this year, said Colin Dodge, executive vice president. 
Production in India will help Nissan save at least 5% of costs, he said. We needed a car that can make money in Europe, Dodge said in a June interview. BLOOMBERG 


*INDIA ROCKS*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RPK

Tajikistan invites India to invest in hydro power :: Samay Live

Dushanbe, Sept 8 (PTI) Tajikistan has invited India to explore the huge hydro power potential in the country as part of efforts to intensify bilateral economic cooperation and explore new areas of partnership between the two sides.

Addressing businessmen at the inauguration of India-Tajikistan Business Forum in the presence of President Pratibha Patil last night here, Tajikistan President Emomali Rahmon said his country was also ready to cooperate with India in the field of mining, pharmaceuticals, agriculture product processing and other new areas.

"Our bilateral cooperation is increasing over last years, however, we still have tremendous opportunities and unexhausted reserves of fruitful cooperation," Rahmon told the captains of industry from India.

The Tajik President said his country was ready and open to invite India and its businessmen to explore possibilities of investing in hydro power projects.

He said his country along with Afghanistan and Pakistan would be very happy to support such projects.

Rahmon said his country was also interested in Indian companies participation in the proposed silver extraction project for which an international bid is to be launched.

Sharing the views of her Tajik counterpart, Patil said investors from India and Tajikistan can consider opportunities for bilateral investment in areas like agriculture, mining, transport, infrastructure, hydropower as well as health and education. .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gareth

Everything discarded is potential on one's house. You haven written a great note on One man's trash is another's house.


----------



## blueoval79

*India becomes more competitive, but Switzerland best in world*


Vibrant financial markets and a sound banking sector has helped Indian economy move up a notch to 49th place on the global competitive scale, while Switzerland has toppled the US as the top-ranked nation, the World Economic Forum (WEF) said today.
The US has slipped to the second place and is followed by Singapore, Sweden and Denmark in the top five, according to the annual ranking of the world's most competitive economies.

Among the 133 countries featuring in the list, three nations in the BRIC grouping -- India, China and Brazil -- have moved up the competitiveness ladder while Russia has witnessed a sharp drop.

Both India and China have moved up one place to 49th and 29th positions, respectively, in the latest ranking. Last year, India was at the 50th spot while China stood at 30th place. Brazil has improved its rank by eight places to 56 this year.

However, Russia has slumped to the 63rd place from 51 in the Global Competitiveness Index 20092010.

"India's competitive performance continues to exhibit a rather reversed development pattern. It precedes many advanced economies in terms of business sophistication and innovation capacity. India also boasts bustling financial markets and a sound banking sector, supported by well-functioning institutions," WEF said.

In terms of well-functioning institutions, India is at the 54th place while at 16th and 25th spots in terms of bustling financial markets and a sound banking sector supported by a vast domestic market.
 
On the other hand, the report noted that India under performs in some of the basic determinants of competitiveness, in particular infrastructure, health and primary education.

"In addition, penetration rates for mobile telephony (116th), the Internet (104th), and personal computers (96th) remain among the lowest in the world, while inefficiencies in the labour market (83rd) prevent an optimal allocation of human capital.

"Improvement in these areas would place India on a stronger growth trajectory going into the future," WEF said.

The ranking is based on twelve factors of competitiveness, including institutions, infrastructure, macroeconomic stability, health and primary education, higher education and training.

Other criteria taken into consideration are goods market efficiency, labour market efficiency, financial market sophistication, technological readiness, market size, business sophistication and innovation.

Hsbc Unveils Global Credit Cards

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gabbar

Indian firm in mega deal to buy Kuwait-based telecom company​

*To strike the second biggest deal ever struck by an Indian firm, telecommunication technology outfit Vavasi and Malaysia-based Al Bukhary has formed a consortium to take over the $7.5-billion (Rs 36,000 crore) Kuwait-based telecom service provider, Zain. *

The consortium is signing a deal with the Kharafi family of Kuwait for acquiring a 46 per cent stake in Zain.

If one goes by market capitalisation  the total value of the shares of a company  a 46 per cent stake in Zain would come to about $9.66 billion (Rs 64,368 crore).

The Rs 36,900-crore ($7.80 billion) Bharti Telecom is currently in a $23-billion (Rs 110,400 crore) two-way merger and acquisition negotiation with the $12.3-billion (Rs 55,000 crore) MTN of South Africa.

The Kharafi family, according to a deal that will be signed on Tuesday night, will sell off its entire 32 per cent holding in Zain to the consortium and mop up 14 per cent more from the market.

An industry source, who refused to be identified, said the Rs 34,000-crore (Rs 340 billion) Bharat Sanchar Nigam Ltd and Rs 5,300-crore (Rs 530 billion) Mahanagar Telephone Nigam Ltd, both public sector telecom undertakings, were exploring the possibility of joining the consortium.

Although the chiefs of both the PSUs were not available for comments, B.K. Syngal, former chief of Videsh Sanchar Nigam Ltd, a PSU that has become part of the Tata group, said, "Acquisition of Zain would give tremendous advantage to both BSNL and MTNL. But they will have to improve their processes to meet requirements of merger and acquisition."

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SinoIndusFriendship

Gabbar said:


> Indian firm in mega deal to buy Kuwait-based telecom company​
> 
> *To strike the second biggest deal ever struck by an Indian firm, telecommunication technology outfit Vavasi and Malaysia-based Al Bukhary has formed a consortium to take over the $7.5-billion (Rs 36,000 crore) Kuwait-based telecom service provider, Zain. *
> 
> The consortium is signing a deal with the Kharafi family of Kuwait for acquiring a 46 per cent stake in Zain.
> 
> If one goes by market capitalisation  the total value of the shares of a company  a 46 per cent stake in Zain would come to about $9.66 billion (Rs 64,368 crore).
> 
> The Rs 36,900-crore ($7.80 billion) Bharti Telecom is currently in a $23-billion (Rs 110,400 crore) two-way merger and acquisition negotiation with the $12.3-billion (Rs 55,000 crore) MTN of South Africa.
> 
> The Kharafi family, according to a deal that will be signed on Tuesday night, will sell off its entire 32 per cent holding in Zain to the consortium and mop up 14 per cent more from the market.
> 
> An industry source, who refused to be identified, said the Rs 34,000-crore (Rs 340 billion) Bharat Sanchar Nigam Ltd and Rs 5,300-crore (Rs 530 billion) Mahanagar Telephone Nigam Ltd, both public sector telecom undertakings, were exploring the possibility of joining the consortium.
> 
> Although the chiefs of both the PSUs were not available for comments, B.K. Syngal, former chief of Videsh Sanchar Nigam Ltd, a PSU that has become part of the Tata group, said, "Acquisition of Zain would give tremendous advantage to both BSNL and MTNL. But they will have to improve their processes to meet requirements of merger and acquisition."



Sounds good at first, but isn't 7.5 billion over paying? I hope you guys the best, I don't want you to go through another JLR or Arcelor rip off.


----------



## EyelessInGaza

SinoIndusFriendship said:


> Sounds good at first, but isn't 7.5 billion over paying? I hope you guys the best, I don't want you to go through another JLR or Arcelor rip off.



The price is what the market will bear.

Time will tell whether it is a success or not, but it's a private sector investment which will succeed and fail on it own merits, without government intervention.

Hopefully it will be not be like IBM PC. Or an MG Rover.


----------



## indiatech

*India, Malaysia consortium to buy Zain stake* 

KUWAIT (Reuters) - A consortium of Indian telecom companies and a Malaysian investor will buy a 46 percent stake in Kuwaiti telecom Zain, an official with major shareholder Kharafi Group said on Tuesday. 

The group will pay 2 dinars a share in a deal that values the stake in the Arab world's third largest telecommunications company at about $13.7 billion, making it one of the biggest overseas acquisitions into the Gulf region. 

The consortium is made up of India's Vavasi Group, regional telecom companies Bharat Sanchar Nigam and Mahanagar Telephone Nigam, and Malaysian billionaire Syed Mokhtar al-Bukhary. 

Kharafi vice-president Bard al-Kharafi told a news conference that the deal would take four months to complete. 

"It's considered a good opportunity to exit the investment," he said when asked why the company was selling its stake. "This deal is considered a profit for both parties." 

Kharafi confirmed this week that it was in talks to sell its position in Zain, estimated at about 20 percent, along with other shareholders. Combined, the group held a 46 percent stake. 

National Investments Co, owned by the Kharafi Group, said on Monday that one of its portfolio clients, Al Khair National, had informed it that it was reviewing a sale of the Zain stake. 

"The involvement of the small investors in this deal is according to the agreement (between the small investors) and Al Khair, with the same price," Bard al-Kharafi said on Tuesday, adding that the majority of the other Zain shareholders involved in the deal were small, permanent stakeholders. 

"Al Khair group signed to provide 46 percent and God willing we are able to get this percentage." 

No decision has been reached on how the stake would be divided among the consortium, Vavasi said, adding that the group had been in discussions for seven months on a potential deal. 


NO AFRICA SALE 

Zain, which operates in 24 countries including Saudi Arabia and Nigeria, has been in the midst of a strategic review and repeatedly denied rumors that a stake sale was imminent. 

The Kuwait firm, renowned for its aggressive acquisition policy, had retained UBS as an advisor and was shopping its African assets, marking an abrupt turnaround from its stated goal of becoming a top ten global telecom player. 

Market speculation of a sale had propelled its stock up 53 percent since July 9, to an 11-month closing high on Sept. 6, a day after its chief executive told Reuters it was in early talks to sell a stake in its African operations, minus its Moroccan and Sudanese business. 

Talk of a stake sale in Zain itself was also rife, with management saying it was unaware of any such plans. Last month, shareholders voted to scrap individual ownership limits. 

Vavasi Telegence's managing director said on Tuesday that the new shareholders now had no plans to offload the African operations. 

"Our plan is to consolidate networks further and roll out larger networks and cover greater markets ... It's not to sell for sure," Farid Arifuddin said at a news conference. 

Arifuddin said there was a good fit between Zain and the Indian companies in the consortium. 

"We see a lot of synergy between India ... and the other countries where Zain group is in operation in Africa," he said. 

"What we bring to the transaction is our experience especially our prospective partners from India ... They have the experience of operating in low cost countries." 

Zain stock has dropped 11.5 percent since Sunday's close.


----------



## indiatech

*Direct fiber optic communications between China and India. The "new Silk Road"*

The project involves China Telecom Corp and Indian Reliance Communications. Hundreds of kilometers of fiber optics with a capacity of 4.8 terabytes. The new network will go over the Himalayas through the Nath La pass, which links the Tibetan city of Yadong with Siliguri, the center of Darjeeling district in the Indian state of West Bengal. 


Beijing (AsiaNews / Agencies) - For the first time China and India will have a direct line of communication via cable. It has already been dubbed "the new Silk Road": hundreds of kilometres of fiber optics, separate from the respective local lines already in existence, which will be laid down by China Telecom Corp. and India's Reliance Communications. 

Yihua Han, managing director of China Telecom Corp, Punit Garg, president of Reliance Communications, said "This new cable will help our customers in Asia, and beyond, to compete effectively on a global scale". They described the project as "a milestone" intended "to improve the development opportunities for international affairs" and of the two countries. 
According to both parties "the new Silk Road" will have a "long term" beneficial influence even on the economies of neighbouring countries like Nepal, Bhutan, Sri Lanka, Pakistan and Bangladesh. 

The new cable system will have an initial capacity of 20 gigabytes per second, but will reach a capacity of 4.8 terabytes, hundreds of times the current bandwidth between the two countries. The broadcasts will take place in DWDM and SDH. 

To date, high-capacity communications between the two countries has had to make use of a submarine line passing from Hong Kong and Singapore, while phone calls pass through Europe and the United States. China Telecom Corp and Reliance Communications claim that the deal will safeguard the communication lines during natural disasters which systematically affect existing networks in both countries. 

The path defined for the laying of the new network will go over the Himalayas through the Nath passage that connects the Tibetan town of Siliguri with Yadong, a centre in the district of Darjeeling in the Indian state of West Bengal.


----------



## jaunty

*Bharti, MTN Said to Have Reached Preliminary Accord *

By Cathy Chan, Andrea Tan and Nicky Smith
Sept. 9 (Bloomberg) -- Bharti Airtel Ltd., Indias biggest mobile-phone company, and South Africas MTN Group Ltd. reached a *$24 billion* preliminary agreement to buy each others shares, the first step in a planned merger, three people familiar with the matter said.

*Bharti sweetened its bid to buy 49 percent of MTN by raising the cash portion of its $14 billion offer, the people said, asking not to be identified before an announcement this month. MTN, Africas biggest wireless company, and its shareholders are poised to acquire 33 percent of Bharti for about $10 billion, they said.*

The worlds biggest cross-border deal this year would pave the way for the creation of a mobile-phone carrier with annual sales of $20 billion and 200 million wireless subscribers from Johannesburg to Mumbai. The accord would need the approval of 75 percent of MTNs shareholders, some of whom have said Bharti should raise its offer from a bid disclosed in May.

Singapore Telecommunications Ltd., which owns about 30 percent of Bharti, agreed to invest as much as $3 billion to buy Bharti shares, according to the people.

SingTel said in an e-mail that the company doesnt comment on market speculation. Marina Bidoli, a spokeswoman at Johannesburg-based MTN, declined to comment as did Ranjana Smetacek, a Bharti spokeswoman. In an e-mailed statement today Bharti said discussions with MTN are continuing.

MTN rose as much as 5.1 percent in Johannesburg, closing 1.9 percent higher at 127.00 rand. Bharti fell 3.5 percent to 409.35 rupees in Mumbai, trimming its gain this year to 14 percent.

Stock, Cash

Bharti agreed to give $4 billion in stock to two of MTNs biggest shareholders, M1 Group and South Africas Public Investment Corp., while offering remaining shareholders $10 billion in cash, the people said.

Bharti said on May 25 it offered 86 rand in cash plus half a Bharti stock for each MTN share for a 49 percent stake, while Africas largest mobile-phone company and its shareholders would acquire 36 percent of the New Delhi-based operator. Bharti said at the time the value of the deal may exceed $23 billion.

Shareholders of about 20 percent of MTN have said they didnt support the deal at Bhartis initial bid. Some demanded an all-cash offer.

An increase in the cash component and the all-cash option for MTN minorities is a better offer, but for my part is not good enough, said Martin Mabbutt, a London-based analyst at Nomura International, which owns some MTN shares. I feel MTN could get a much higher price. He rates the stock a buy.

Coronation Fund

Coronation Fund Managers Ltd., which holds about 5 percent of MTN, said on Aug. 20 it wanted about 31 percent more for its stake in Africas largest wireless provider. The fund also wanted an all-cash offer, instead of Bhartis proposed stock- and-cash bid, it said then.

MTN Chief Executive Officer Phuthuma Nhleko has been looking to expand in markets outside the continent and said in March the company wanted to make a meaningful acquisition this year. The company last year failed to close deals with Bharti and its nearest Indian rival Reliance Communications Ltd.

The combined operation will help Bharti Chairman Sunil Mittal boost overseas sales at a time when Reliance and Vodafone Group Plc are closing in on its lead in India. Competition is also intensifying with the entry of more foreign rivals including Japans NTT DoCoMo Inc. and Norways Telenor ASA.

Bharti added a record 8.44 million users last quarter, 60 percent of them in rural and semi-urban areas, Chief Executive Officer Manoj Kohli said July 23. The additions boosted the operators total wireless subscribers to 102.4 million, more than the combined populations of Spain and the United Kingdom.

Vodafones Indian unit and Reliance added customers at a faster pace in the quarter, according to the latest available figures from Indias Telecom Regulatory Authority, to increase their market shares to 18 percent and 19 percent respectively, while Bhartis proportion was unchanged.

Bharti hired Barclays Plc and Standard Chartered Plc for the agreement, while Bank of America Corp. and Deutsche Bank AG advised MTN. Goldman Sachs Group Inc. worked with SingTel, Southeast Asias largest telephone company. 

Bharti, MTN Said to Have Reached Preliminary Accord (Update2) - Bloomberg.com


----------



## jaunty

*ArcelorMittal, Posco May Start Building India Plants*

Sept. 10 (Bloomberg) -- ArcelorMittal, the worlds biggest steelmaker, and Posco may start building $32 billion of factories in India next year as domestic demand defies the global recession, Steel Minister Virbhadra Singh said.

Posco is very keen and would like to start tomorrow, Singh said in an interview. Im hopeful Posco will begin work next year. ArcelorMittal should also be able to start next year, at least on one of its two plants.

Posco, ArcleorMittal and Indian rivals such as Tata Steel Ltd. are rushing to build factories in the country as demand increases for cars, roads and bridges. Prime Minister Manmohan Singhs administration, which returned to power in May, aims to resolve land disputes and delays in allocating mining licenses to steelmakers to achieve as much as 9 percent economic growth.

Im talking to state governments to ensure the companies get mining leases and can start work, the steel minister said yesterday in his Udyog Bhavan office in New Delhi, without specifying the measures he plans to implement. India needs extra capacity because soon well not be able to meet demand.

Shares of Posco, Asias third-biggest steelmaker, rose as much as 2.8 percent to 480,000 won and traded at 477,500 won, up 2.3 percent, as of 12:52 p.m. in Seoul. ArcelorMittal rose 1.7 percent to 26.12 euros at the end of Amsterdam trading yesterday.

Economic Growth

India should aim for economic growth of between 8 percent and 9 percent in the medium term as the 7 percent target for this year isnt sufficient, the Prime Minister said on July 6. The government is expanding a rural jobs program, giving more income to farmers and lifting consumption in villages and towns.

Domestic steel consumption this quarter may rise 6 percent, the steel minister said yesterday. Demand grew 5 percent in the three months ended June 30, Steel Secretary Pramod Rastogi said on July 6.

Globally, steel demand will probably decline 10.3 percent this year, Nomura Holdings Inc. said in a report last month. Consumption should rebound 12.2 percent next year, supported by demand in China, according to Nomura.

Pohang, South Korea-based Poscos $12 billion, 12 million metric ton plant in eastern Orissa state, potentially the single- biggest overseas investment in India, has been delayed since plans were drawn up in 2005.

Cut Delays

India plans to cut permit delays and attract overseas capital through simpler mining laws, Mines Minister B.K. Handique said last month. The legislation will be presented to parliament in the winter session this year, he said.

ArcelorMittal in October 2005 said it would set up a factory with a final capacity of 12 million tons in Jharkhand and announced another plant of the same size in neighboring Orissa the following year. Its looking at starting work on the plants as soon as possible, Vijay Kumar Bhatnagar, chief executive officer of the India unit, said in a phone interview yesterday.

Of the two projects, we are slightly ahead in the Jharkhand project as we have secured a mining license in the state, he said.

Posco aims to start construction early next year after land acquisition problems are resolved, spokesman Choi Doo Jin said on Aug. 27. The company has yet to win a license from the Orissa government to mine iron ore.

The issue has to be resolved by the local people and the state government, Steel Minister Singh said. I am ensuring the process is expedited.

ArcelorMittal secured a permit to mine iron ore in 500 acres of land in Jharkhand in June 2008, three years after signing an agreement with the state government to build the plant. The Indian states of Jharkhand, Orissa and Chhattisgarh account for 70 percent of the nations coal reserves and 55 percent of its iron ore, according to McKinsey & Co.

ArcelorMittal is looking at how the global market shapes up and wants to synchronize its production with the global situation, the steel minister said. L.N. Mittal met me a few days ago and put forward the problems, he said, referring to ArcelorMittal Chief Executive Officer Lakshmi Mittal. Im using my good offices to see the state governments expedite the process. 

ArcelorMittal, Posco May Start Building India Plants (Update1) - Bloomberg.com


----------



## blueoval79

Solar Energy in India  Gujarat to host Worlds Largest Plant

Gujarat government has signed a MoU with Clinton Foundation to build the worlds largest solar-power plant in the region. The 3,000-megawatt plant near the border between India and Pakistan would be one of four planned by the initiative, a William J. Clinton Foundation program to promote renewable energy. The other proposed sites are in California, South Africa, and Australia.
Of all the Indian state governments, Gujarat has taken bold steps towards solarizing the state  the government is even offering 25-year fixed-rate tariff contracts, and 35,000 sq. km. area of Thar Desert has been set aside for solar power projects.

Solar Energy in India ? Gujarat to host World?s Largest Plant, India?s grand plans..and more |Technology

Indian government, plans to provide 55% subsidy on solar power installations for homes and offices, according to a senior government official. The subsidy will come from the $22bn (£13.4bn) that the federal government plans to budget for solar power development to 2030.
Government also plans to convert 10,000 villages which do not have electricity into solar-powered settlements 2012, by diverting a part of of the subsidy spent on fossil fuel to renewable energy.


----------



## blueoval79

*Wind Power Capacity May Exceed Indias Estimate by Fivefold *


Sept. 10 (Bloomberg) -- India can build wind power plants that may be able to generate almost five times more than the governments estimate by 2030, according to a study by the Global World Energy Council.

Wind energy capacity can climb to as much as 231,000 megawatts in India, compared with the governments forecast of 48,000 megawatts from 216 potential sites, according to the study, produced in partnership with the Indian Wind Turbine Manufacturers Association.

The governments estimate may be on the conservative side and technological improvements and the exploitation of a vast offshore wind resource could significantly increase this potential, the study said. One cannot play down the 7,000 kilometers (4,350 miles) of coastline.

India gives tax breaks and loans to companies building alternative energy power plants to reduce dependence on fossil fuels and cut the countrys emissions of gases blamed for global warming. The South Asian nation has said it will keep per-capita emissions below the global average and will resist legally binding caps on producing greenhouse gases.

According to the so-called advanced scenario presented in the report, India could save 550 million metric tons of carbon dioxide emissions a year and attract 475 billion rupees of investments in wind energy annually.

Indian companies added 222 megawatts of wind power capacity in the first four months of the year that started in April, taking the total installed capacity to 10,464 megawatts, according to data on the Web site of the Ministry of New and Renewable Energy.

Wind energy can also be increased by replacing existing mills with higher-capacity units, according to the report, released late yesterday by Farooq Abdullah, Indias minister for new and renewable energy.

The government plans to add 10,500 megawatts of wind capacity in the five years to March 2012. Indias total installed capacity was 151,073 megawatts as of July 31, according to the Central Electricity Authority. One megawatt is the energy used by 200 urban homes in India.

Wind Power Capacity May Exceed India?s Estimate by Fivefold - Bloomberg.com


----------



## gogbot

blueoval79 said:


> *Wind Power Capacity May Exceed Indias Estimate by Fivefold *
> 
> 
> Sept. 10 (Bloomberg) -- India can build wind power plants that may be able to generate almost five times more than the governments estimate by 2030, according to a study by the Global World Energy Council.
> 
> Wind energy capacity can climb to as much as 231,000 megawatts in India, compared with the governments forecast of 48,000 megawatts from 216 potential sites, according to the study, produced in partnership with the Indian Wind Turbine Manufacturers Association.
> 
> The governments estimate may be on the conservative side and technological improvements and the exploitation of a vast offshore wind resource could significantly increase this potential, the study said. One cannot play down the 7,000 kilometers (4,350 miles) of coastline.
> 
> India gives tax breaks and loans to companies building alternative energy power plants to reduce dependence on fossil fuels and cut the countrys emissions of gases blamed for global warming. The South Asian nation has said it will keep per-capita emissions below the global average and will resist legally binding caps on producing greenhouse gases.
> 
> According to the so-called advanced scenario presented in the report, India could save 550 million metric tons of carbon dioxide emissions a year and attract 475 billion rupees of investments in wind energy annually.
> 
> Indian companies added 222 megawatts of wind power capacity in the first four months of the year that started in April, taking the total installed capacity to 10,464 megawatts, according to data on the Web site of the Ministry of New and Renewable Energy.
> 
> Wind energy can also be increased by replacing existing mills with higher-capacity units, according to the report, released late yesterday by Farooq Abdullah, Indias minister for new and renewable energy.
> 
> The government plans to add 10,500 megawatts of wind capacity in the five years to March 2012. Indias total installed capacity was 151,073 megawatts as of July 31, according to the Central Electricity Authority. One megawatt is the energy used by 200 urban homes in India.
> 
> Wind Power Capacity May Exceed India?s Estimate by Fivefold - Bloomberg.com



India currently requires triple that amount of power, Government and private setor need to do a lot of catch up work

Now recently for example India has propsed building the worlds largest Solar plant in the ran of kuch, but asks for capital investment from the western world to fund these green projets or India will have to use more oil and gas plants, this blackmail may atcually work to get them to pay and India gets more power.


----------



## indiatech

Thursday September 10, 03:28 AM Source: Indian Express Finance 

*Indo-Taiwan FTA talks to resume soon*


India and Taiwan may resume talks for signing free trade agreement (FTA) soon, Wen-Chyi Ong, representative of the Taipei Economic and Cultural Centre in New Delhi, said on Wednesday. The trade volume between India and South Korea stands at $15 billion and there is a FTA between South Korea and India. But, if that (trade volume) is the benchmark for signing an FTA between India and Taiwan then it may take some more time. But we will start holding talks for negotiation of the agreement, he said. The bilateral trade between Taiwan and India stood at $5.3 billion as of 2008, he said. There has been an increase in exports from Taiwan to India over the last few years, but many areas which had the potential for exports from India to Taiwan were untapped. He said Taiwan exported electrical machinery and electronic equipments, while India exported raw materials, aluminium, diesel and fishing products. Last year alone India exported corn worth $200 million to Taiwan, he said. Ong was here to officially announce Taiwan s third edition of trade fair--Taitronics India 2009, which would commence from September 11 at the Chennai Trade Centre. Taitronics India 2009 promises to be the biggest trade fair held so far and this year, the fair will see over 180 manufacturers from Taiwan displaying their products in more than 240 booths. Taipei World Trade Centre deputy chairman Wayne W Wu said, The outstanding performance of the Indian economy over the last few months has made Taiwanese manufacturers eager to seek business opportunities here. The fair will focus on electronics, machinery, automobile parts, hardware and tools. Speaking on the occasion, Chung-Fang Hsu, vice-director general of the Bureau of Foreign Trade said, apart from electronics and ICT industries, Taiwan s machinery and automobiles have also gained world recognition for innovation and quality. According to global competitiveness report 2008-09, Taiwan ranks first in the world for the density of utility patents granted. Manufactures from Taiwan not only possess excellent skills in innovation, but also provide products with superior quality at reasonable prices, she added.


----------



## white_pawn

*FDI inflow jumps 56% in July to $3.5bn ​*
New Delhi: Despite a global financial crisis, the FDI flow into India increased by an impressive 56% in July 2009 to $3.5 billion as against $2.6 billion in the same month last year. However, exports continue to face the heat of global recession, declining for the eleventh straight month, and slipped 19.7% to $14.3 billion in August. But it seems the government is not satisfied with its performance on the FDI front. In order to attract more investments, government on Thursday announced formation of a not-for-profit company Invest India. 

Despite a surge in July, total FDI inflow during the April-July period dipped by about 15% to $10.5 billion from 12.3 billion in the same period of 2008-09, due to poor show in the opening months of the current financial year. In 2008-09, the government set a target of $35 billion for FDI, but was able to receive only $27.3 billion due to global meltdown. Mauritius, the US, Japan and Singapore are the major investing countries during the first four months of 2009-10, commerce and industry minister Anand Sharma said. 

Sharma said Invest India will be a JV between the government of India, Ficci and the state governments. It will act as the first reference point for any investor interested in India and will also facilitate setting up of businesses in the country, by making available sector-wise consultants and coordinating with the state governments. The unique feature of this company is the partnership between the private sector organisation and government of India and the state governments. This will seek to leverage synergies of all three as well as address their investment priorities, Sharma added. 

Meanwhile, merchandise exports from India fell to $14.3 billion in August, against $17.8 billion in the same month last year, commerce secretary Rahul Khullar said. For April-August, the exports contracted by 31.3% to $63.9 billion from $93.1 billion in the same period of 2008-09. The contraction in July was 28.4%. There is a glimmer of hope, Khullar said, adding that a lot would depend on the Christmas orders. Besides, the decline in shipments was the lowest since January 2009.


----------



## jaunty

Sensex rallies to new 15-month high; DLF biggest gainer

IANS 15 September 2009, 04:04pm IST

MUMBAI: Discarding mixed global cues, the benchmark Sensex on Tuesday set a fresh 15-month high of 16,454 points by adding over 240 points on
hectic buying by funds on reports of advance tax payments by some big corporate houses.

After snapping its previous six-day winning streak on Monday, the BSE Sensex opened strong and improved further to settle the day at 16,454.45, higher by 240.26 points or 1.48% than its last close. The last time the key index witnessed this level was on June 2 last year.

Marketmen said funds were aggressive buyers across realty, metal, banking, auto and consumer goods counters as they sensed promising second quarter earnings by India Inc. They said second installment of advance tax payments by some big corporate was higher indicating revival in the economy.

"The advance tax payment by corporate is robust which boosted the market sentiment," said Sanjay Bhambri of Hi-Tech Securities.

The small-cap and mid-cap shares gained more than one per cent each, reflecting good buying from retail investors.

All-round buying saw all sectoral indices closing with gains but realty, metal, banking and auto led the rally.

Realty major DLF was the biggest gainer among the Sensex stocks at 5.20 per cent, while auto major Hero Honda at 3.47% was the next best.

However, Asian indices ended narrowly mixed after opening firm. European markets also displayed a mixed trend in their afternoon trade. 

Sensex rallies to new 15-month high; DLF biggest gainer - India Business - Business - NEWS - The Times of India


----------



## EjazR

After Mongolia uranium deal, India targets Turkmenistan gas

New Delhi, Sep 15 (IANS) After signing a uranium deal with Mongolia, India turns its gaze towards Turkmenistan with External Affairs Minister S.M. Krishna visiting the gas-rich Central Asian republic from Belarus, the first stop of his two-nation tour beginning Wednesday.
In Belarus, Krishna will call on President Alexander Lukashenko and hold wide-ranging talks with his counterpart Sergey Martynov. India and Belarus will sign an agreement on cooperation in physical education and another pact on the establishment of a Digital Learning Centre in Minsk.

The centre will impart skills in advanced computing and software creation to young Belarusian students, initially with Indian faculty members and thereafter with trained Belarusian professionals, the external affairs ministry said here while announcing Krishnas visit.

With austerity as the reigning mantra of the government, Krishna will travel to Minsk via Frankfurt in economy class on commercial flights.

On Friday, Krishna heads to Ashgabat, the capital of Turkmenistan. A programme of cooperation between the foreign ministries of India and Turkmenistan will be signed during the visit.

Krishnas visit to Turkmenistan comes close on the heels of a uranium supply deal India signed with Mongolia Monday.

The discussions in Turkmenistan will focus on intensifying cooperation in hydrocarbon sector.

Krishnas talks with Deputy Prime Minister and Minister in-charge of Oil and Gas sector Baymyrat Hojamuhammedov is expected to set the stage for substantive gas deals between the two countries. The two sides will also exchange ideas on reviving the proposed Turkmenistan-Afghanistan-Pakistan-India (TAPI) pipeline which has been languishing for some time.

Turkmenistan produces roughly 60 billion cubic metres of natural gas each year. About two-thirds of gas exports go to Russias state-run Gazprom.

Turkmenistan, one of the most ethnically homogeneous former Soviet republics, is now diversifying its gas exports. It is building a major gas pipeline to China, and is considering taking part in the EU-backed Nabucco pipeline.


----------



## EjazR

Nikkei Inc. and TERI strengthen India- Japan alliance

New Delhi: As the world gears up for Copenhagen, efforts are being made by the developed nations to share their technical expertise with the developing nations. Nikkei Inc. Japan and TERI organised the first Global Eco-Business Forum in India to enhance India- Japan collaboration.

The forum discussed ways to collaborate so as to reduce carbon emissions by using environment and energy technologies.

Present on the occasion were Mr. Kohei Osada, Senior Managing Director, Nikkei Inc., Mr. Hideaki Domichi, Ambassador of Japan to India, Dr Rajendra Pachauri, Chair, IPCC and Director General, TERI among other government and corporate representatives from India and Japan.

A large number of experts in the field of energy efficient technologies from Japan and India interacted during the one- day event. The forum brought together the thought leaders and industrialists from both countries to strengthen this partnership.

Mr. Kohei Osada, Senior Managing Director, Nikkei Inc., said, This forum is designed to shed light on Japans advanced technologies for environment and energy conservation as also for building partnerships to deploy these technologies for overcoming the environmental challenges before mankind.

While delivering the keynote address, Dr Rajendra Pachauri, Chair, IPCC and Director General, TERI, said, I cant think of a more relevant partnership to look at eco- friendly technologies that will create a revolution in the world. Japan has been successful in developing resource efficient technologies. There is certainly a business rationale for India and Japan to work together especially after the launch of NAPCC in India. The partnership will prosper due to the existing complementarities between the two nations- India can provide skilled labour at affordable cost and a huge market for these technologies. We should be working towards creating energy efficient technologies to combat climate change. There are enormous opportunities for the governments and corporates of both the nations in this sector. These technologies are going to define the commercial success. 

The seminar is one in a series of eco-business forums being held in four cities of the world including one held in July, 2009 in Tokyo. Other cities where the forum will be held include Shanghai and Washington DC.

The participating Japanese organizations include Heat Pump & Thermal Storage Technology Center of Japan (HPTCJ), Japanese Business Alliance for Smart Energy Worldwide (JASE-World) and Mitsubishi Corporation.

Dr. Akira Yabe, Vice President, National Institute of Advanced Industrial Science and Technology speaking on the occasion said that Japan has worlds leading technology in the field of heat...


----------



## Born In The USA

GE Energy's windmill plant to come up in South

Power generation and energy delivery technologies supplier, GE Energy, is planning to set up a wind turbine generator plant in south India, which would commence production in the second half of 2010. The company is yet to finalise the location.

We are currently analysing the investments. The plant will commence with the production of GEs 1.5 XLE model wind turbine, which is most suited for Indias low wind regimes and will eventually grow the capacity to ship 300 wind turbines (450 Mw capacity) yearly in line with the growth in demand, Tejpreet Singh Chopra, president and CEO of GE India, said at a press conference here on Wednesday.

The company will utilise its global supply chain initially. Overtime, it will draw a road map to indegenise the plant and use this market as a base for developing and exporting to other countries, he added.

On GEs Healthymagination, an initiative focused on developing innovations, reducing costs, increasing access and improving quality in the area of healthcare, Chopra said the company would be spending $6 billion in the programme globally over the next five to six years.

While $3 billion will be spent on developing 100 value and ultra-value products such as baby warmers and X-rays for the rural markets, $3 billion will go towards healthcare IT solutions and in creating healthcare awareness. A significant portion of this will come to the companys Bangalore centre, he said.

Stating that GE India received a validated end user authorisation from the US government in June this year, which enables transfer of technologies to India without pre-approval from the US government, Chopra said GE would transfer some advanced technologies to India in about two months, security devices and explosive detection devices to start with.

We are talking to the Ministry of Defence for providing explosive detection devices, Chopra added.


----------



## EjazR

*India is UAE`s largest non-oil trading partner*



India has become UAE`s largest non-oil trade partner in 2008-2009. It has surpassed United States and China as trade volume between both countries reaches to USD 44 billion.

This was disclosed by consul general of India Venu Rajamony in Dubai. He said that numbers of UAE companies are involved in India`s development projects as country has taken big initiatives regarding its infrastructure development schemes along with other developmental programs.

He called upon Indians livening in UAE to support the government in its march towards progress.

Government of Dubai, Mariam Matar said that centuries old relations of people of both the countries are the foundation of India-UAE relations. A large number of distinguished Indians and local citizens were present on the occasion. 

http://www.myiris.com/newsCentre/storyShow.php?fileR=20090914085831203&dir=2009/09/14&secID=livenews


----------



## Neutral

India received the 13th highest inflow of foreign direct investment (FDI) during 2008 which stood at about $40 billion, nearly double of what was seen in the previous year when it was ranked 19th, the World Investment Report prepared by United Nations Conference on Trade and Development (Unctad) said on Thursday. This increase in inflow of foreign investments came about even as India 's position slipped behind China as the third most attractive destination for FDI in an earlier survey of the UN agency.................More here


----------



## EjazR

Global Times - India overtakes China in auto exports this year

Suzuki Motor Corp., Hyundai Motor Co., and Nissan Motor Co. are making India a hub for overseas sales of minicars as incentives lift demand for smaller, fuel-efficient autos. Helped by cheaper labor and a surging local market, India this year overtook China in auto exports and is challenging Thailand and South Korea as an alternative production center in Asia.

"There is a worldwide shift toward fuel-efficient, compact cars," said Jayesh Shroff, who helps manage about $7 billion of assets including carmaker shares at SBI Asset Management Co. in Mumbai. "This offers a huge potential for India and it can emerge as a leader in the small car segment."

Maruti Suzuki India Ltd.'s exports more than doubled to 79,860 this year. It aims to ship 130,000 vehicles in the year to March, 86 percent more than last year, said Chairman R.C. Bhargava.

Maruti Suzuki sold a monthly record 14,847 vehicles overseas in August. India's exports of minicars and hatchbacks gained 44 percent between January and July to 201,138, according to the Society of Indian Automobile Manufacturers. Total exports, including vans, sport-utility vehicles and trucks, rose 18 percent to 229,809. Cars are exported to over 100 countries, and don't include the US or Japan.

In contrast, China's exports slumped 60 percent to 164,800 between January and July, according to government data. Vehicles produced in Thailand for export declined 43 percent to 263,768, according to the Thai Automotive Club.

Full Control

South Korean exports dropped 31 percent to 1.12 million units, according to the Korea Automobile Manufacturers Association. Japan, the world's largest automobile producer and exporter, shipped 1.77 million cars, trucks and buses. Of those, 135 were minicars and 439,849 were compacts.

Besides the attraction of serving a market where three of four cars bought are compacts, automakers will favor India to set up an export base as China requires companies to form local joint ventures and India doesn't, said Ashvin Chotai, London- based managing director of Intelligence Automotive Asia Ltd.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Bushroda

Congratulations.. Now lets see if India maintains the pace or fizzles out next year.


----------



## jaunty

*UK loans Tata $16 mn for electric car plan*

18 Sep 2009, 2205 hrs IST, REUTERS

LONDON: Britain is to lend Tata Motors 10 million pounds ($16.35 million) to develop and make electric vehicles in the UK, the government said on Friday.
The loan towards Tata's 25-million-pound plan to build an electric car in England is the first under the government's Automotive Assistance Programme (AAP) to encourage low-carbon vehicle production.

"The government is determined to help the car industry to exploit fully the opportunities offered by green manufacturing," Business Secretary Peter Mandelson said in a statement.

"This loan will strengthen our electric vehicle manufacturing expertise, securing and creating high value engineering jobs in the West Midlands." 
Tata has developed an electric vehicle based on its Indica Vista passenger car and plans to begin production within months.

"The Tata Indica Vista EV will be the first four-seater electric car with a range of up to 200 km (124 miles) to become available this year in Europe," the company said in a statement.

The Tata Motors European Technical Centre (TMETC) opened in Warwick, central England in 2005. 

UK loans Tata $16 mn for electric car plan- Automobiles-Auto-News By Industry-News-The Economic Times


----------



## jaunty

*Drought-Struck India Aims for Near-Record Wheat Crop*

By Thomas Kutty Abraham

Sept. 18 (Bloomberg) -- India, the worlds second-biggest wheat grower, aims to harvest a near record crop this year as a revival in monsoon over the past month raises water levels in major reservoirs, the farm ministry said.

Output may be 79 million metric tons, compared with last years record 80.6 million tons, the ministry said. Production target for the winter-sown rice was set at 14.5 million tons and barley at 1.55 million tons, it said on its Web site.

Almost half of India, the worlds largest producer of rice, wheat and sugar, is reeling from a drought caused by the driest monsoon in at least seven years. Rains have returned in the past month, increasing soil moisture and benefiting early winter crop growth, the farm ministry said.

Crops are in better condition now than two weeks ago, Agriculture Commissioner N.B. Singh told reporters in New Delhi. Were gearing up for early sowing of winter crops, he said.

A revival in rains from mid August has replenished water levels in reservoirs. Farmers use this water to grow wheat and oilseeds planted between October and December. The nations 81 main reservoirs were 57 percent full on Sept. 16, up from 51 percent a week ago.

Wheat, sowed in October and harvested starting March, makes up for more than 70 percent of Indias winter grain output.

Wheat for December delivery dropped 1.2 percent to $4.6175 a bushel in Chicago yesterday. Prices have declined 36 percent in the past year, touching a two-year low on Sept. 15, because of rising global supplies.

World production is forecast at 663.72 million metric tons, the second-biggest harvest after last years record, increasing stockpiles before next years crop by more than 52 percent from two years ago, according to the U.S. Department of Agriculture. 

Drought-Struck India Aims for Near-Record Wheat Crop (Update2) - Bloomberg.com


----------



## Zovc

That's pretty big. The Indian auto industry continues to amaze me.


----------



## Gabbar

Indica electric vehicle to be launched in Europe this year





*Tata Motors today disclosed that the vehicle will be Europe's first four-seater electric car with a range of up to 200km. 

It research centre in the UK, Tata Motors European Technical Centre plc has received a £10-million loan from the UK government, under its Automotive Assistance Programme, to develop and manufacture the Tata Indica Vista electric vehicle in the UK with an investment of £25 million. *

TMETC is a wholly owned subsidiary of Tata Motors in the UK, engaged in design engineering and development of automobiles, working synergistically with Tata Motors. 

In addition to developing the electric version of the Indica, Tata Motors, which also has a technology licensing deal with MDI of France to develop a car engine that runs on compressed air (See: And now, a car that runs on air from the Tata stable), has indicated that its low-cost Nano would be available in an electric version. 

In March this year, around the time the UK government was dithering on its decision to provide a guaranttes for an approved £340-million from the European Investment Bank loan, it had indicated that Jaguar would receive a £27-million loan to build a all new mini-4x4 'green' car, based on the Land Rover's LRX Concep

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## EjazR

Well China mainly caters to the US/Japanese markets and because of the recession, there has been a 60&#37; drop. If that market picks up then China can be back to where it was initially.

India caters to markets outside the US/Japan. Hence the recession did not affect Indian auto industry as much.

The other factor is labor costs are slightly cheaper in India than China. So external companies in the future may prefer setting up manufacturing plans in India than China as Chinese minimum wage demands increase


----------



## oct605032048

is there anyone can tell me how many million cars were produced in india please?
thx


----------



## beckham

oct605032048 said:


> is there anyone can tell me how many million cars were produced in india please?
> thx



Indian exported a total of 2.30 lakh cars,vans,suvs and trucs between Jan and Jly 2009 with a growth of 18% as China&#8217;s exports tumbled 60% in the same period with 1.65 lakh units.


----------



## oct605032048

what is a lakh?


----------



## Jako

Lakh is 100000


----------



## beckham

India overtakes China in Auto Exports  








: India, whose auto market is 19&#37; of China&#8217;s, has the edge in exports. Suzuki Motor Corp, Hyundai Motor Co, and Nissan Motor Co are making India a hub for overseas sales of minicars as incentives lift demand for smaller, fuel-efficient autos. Helped by cheaper labour and a surging local market, India this year overtook China in auto exports and is challenging Thailand and South Korea as an alternative production centre in Asia. 

*&#8220;There is a worldwide shift toward fuel-efficient, compact cars,&#8221; said Jayesh Shroff, who helps manage about $7 billion of assets including carmaker shares at SBI Asset Management Co in Mumbai. &#8220;This offers a huge potential for India and it can emerge as a leader in the small car segment.&#8221; *

Maruti Suzuki India Ltd&#8217;s exports more than doubled to 79,860 this year. It aims to ship 130,000 vehicles in the year to March, 86% more than last year, said chairman RC Bhargava. Maruti Suzuki sold a monthly record 14,847 vehicles overseas in August. 

India&#8217;s exports of minicars and hatchbacks gained 44% between January and July to 201,138, according to the Society of Indian Automobile Manufacturers. *Total exports, including vans, sport-utility vehicles and trucks, rose 18% to 229,809. Cars are exported to over 100 countries, and don&#8217;t include the US or Japan. * 

In contrast, China&#8217;s exports slumped 60% to 164,800 between January and July, according to government data. Vehicles produced in Thailand for export declined 43% to 263,768, according to the Thai Automotive Club. 

*South Korean exports dropped 31% to 1.12 million units, according to the Korea Automobile Manufacturers&#8217; Association. Japan, the world&#8217;s largest automobile producer and exporter, shipped 1.77 million cars, trucks and buses. Of those, 135 were minicars and 439,849 were compacts. *

Besides the attraction of serving a market where three of four cars bought are compacts, automakers will favour India to set up an export base as China requires companies to form local joint ventures and India doesn&#8217;t, said Ashvin Chotai, London- based managing director of Intelligence Automotive Asia Ltd. &#8220;It makes companies more comfortable to have an export strategy when they have full control,&#8221; he said. &#8220;They don&#8217;t have to give up some parts of the profits to their partner.&#8221; 

*Small cars will account for 95% of the 690,000 passenger vehicles India will export in 2015, according to Tim Armstrong, Paris-based director of IHS Global Insight Inc. In 2016, India may share the top slot with Japan as the world&#8217;s biggest small car producer, building as many as 3 million units. &#8220;All of India&#8217;s expertise has been the small car,&#8221; Armstrong said. &#8220;So, obviously, it&#8217;s a natural place to turn to&#8221; to set up export units *


----------



## Evil Flare

Where is OIL ?? 



Just Kidding


----------



## sensenreason

"Small cars will account for 95&#37; of the 690,000 passenger vehicles India will export in 2015, according to Tim Armstrong, Paris-based director of IHS Global Insight Inc. In 2016, India may share the top slot with Japan as the world&#8217;s biggest small car producer, building as many as 3 million units. &#8220;All of India&#8217;s expertise has been the small car,&#8221; Armstrong said. &#8220;So, obviously, it&#8217;s a natural place to turn to&#8221; to set up export units"

I think its better if India exports imports the components and assembles it and exports rather than using Indian steel/alumium..as these are finite resources...let China do the exports using these kind of mineral/metal reserves...


----------



## EjazR

Turkey : Turkey-India FTA on cards - General News Turkey

Turkey is eager to sign a Free Trade Agreement (FTA) with India in order to improve bilateral relations further among the two countries, said State Minister, Mr. Mehmet Aydin. The country is interested to co-operate in contracting, energy and housing industry, he added.

He revealed this during signature ceremony of the protocol of Economic and Technical Co-operation Joint Committee meeting, signed between Turkey and India at the Foreign Trade Under-Secretariat. Trade relations among the two countries are showing a considerable improvement in past five years.

The total trade volume in the year 2007 was US $2.6 billion, and a target has been set to raise it up to $5 billion by 2012 and to $10 billion by 2020, informed the Minister.

Several business communities in both the countries would enjoy a well-designed and smooth atmosphere for trade and economic relations, once the proposed FTA agreement is signed, he added by saying

In this regard, Mr. Anand Sharma, Indian Minister of Commerce and Industry, said that India wants to co-operate with Turkey in industries such as informatics, energy, textile and automotive. A joint working group should be created by two countries, he added.

There has been a year-on-year increase of 56 percent in Turkish exports to India which reached $543 million in the year 2008 against $348 million in 2007. Turkey mainly exports poppy seeds, marble and travertine, iron, steel and vehicles; while it imports man-made fibres, chemicals, automobiles and cotton.


----------



## advaita

@sensenreason
Bro doesnt work that way. Small car are the next big thing for exports. And it requires some pretty strong engineering skills. Today these cars are made of aluminium/steel and run on gas tomorrow these cars will probably be made of cheap composites and will probably run on battery power or combination of fossile fuels and electric power. All this requires a mind set that is not dependent on resources and there trading but a mind set of value addition and continuous organic development of engineering skills and economic value.
If we process our steel/aluminium into these low cost cars for western markets which will be forced to buy such vehicles because of Hubards peak oil then we can always buy the scrap aluminium and steel from open market, after these products are past their useful productive life.


@EjazR
I really believe FTA (s) should be signed and exploited one or two at a time. At present Asean is enough. Too many FTAs would mean exposing ourselves to too many variable (some with appreciating currencies and some with depreciating currencies) that we may not be able to use (because of similar value chains). Asean has both types of countries, some above us in the value chain and some below us. This promotes a balanced trade cycle.
China FTA has to be avoided at all cost at the moment. Their currency is unnaturally depreciated by about 15&#37; or so. Enough to kill off any Indian competency.
China FTA is something to be wished upon the Pakistanis, for at least next few years.
In fact Saarc (or whatever the name) *perhaps may* have an FTA. Since all the economies have a higher debt to GDP ratios and low export GDP, that forces them to prevent artificial depreciation of their currencies. BDs also keep hankering for Road networks, that too is a good idea though obviously only with a fair quid pro quo.

IMO only


----------



## ironman

*India, Turkmenistan talk TAPI pipeline*
Published: Sept. 21, 2009 at 12:40 PM

ASHGABAT, Turkmenistan, Sept. 21 (UPI) -- A delegation from New Delhi met officials from the Turkmen government to discuss the terms of the Turkmenistan-Afghanistan-Pakistan-India pipeline.

Somanahalli Mallaiah Krishna, the Indian external affairs minister, met with Turkmen President Gurbanguly Berdimuhamedov to discuss a series of bilateral trade initiatives in agriculture and natural gas.

Both sides focused their discussions in part on the provisions of the Turkmenistan-Afghanistan-Pakistan-India pipeline, the Indo-Asian News Service reports.

The project is funded by the Asian Development Bank to exploit gas reserves in Turkmenistan, among the largest in the world.

The 1,044-mile TAPI pipeline is seen as a rival to the long-delayed Iran-Pakistan-India natural gas pipeline from the Iranian South Pars gas field. Security of the TAPI route through Afghanistan is an impediment, though in 2008 the Afghan government made several pledges to relieve those concerns.

Washington opposes IPI as it would provide an economic benefit to the sanction-strapped Tehran.

Iran and Pakistan have moved forward with IPI in a bilateral fashion, telling New Delhi it may join the project at a later date.


----------



## ironman

* India to lead second wave of IT adoption: IBM *

India may lead the second wave of IT (information technology) adoption as companies here kept up investments despite the recession and seemed more forward-looking than their counterparts globally, according to IBM Corp.
Forty per cent of Indian companies, surveyed by IBM in July, said they wanted to be first to adopt a new technology, while only 11 per cent said they would wait till technology was widely available.
"In India, companies have cut back less and have really continued their investments. I think India is poised to lead the second wave of IT adoption and small-and-medium businesses (SMBs) are the engines driving this economic growth," said IBM Corp's Vice President General Business and Marketing, Surjit Channa.
"I know of many companies that suffered from the recession but Indian companies have continued and survived...because they seem to be more forward-looking than their counterparts in the West and round the world," Channa said.
The recession had forced 37 per cent companies worldwide to slash their IT budgets compared to only 15 per cent in India, the survey said.
The US-based multinational has identified India as one of its major growth markets and will continue to invest here along with Brazil, China and Russia.
"We embarked on a geographical expansion in India and opened 13 new offices in Tier II cities. We will continue to invest here and in other growth markets, mainly BRIC countries," IBM India/South Asia Director Ramesh Narasimhan said.
IBM intends to cash in on the business coming from SMBs, which represent more than 90 per cent of all businesses and employ over 90 per cent of the world's workforce, producing more patents than large firms.
IBM's General Business unit accounts for about 20 per cent of the company's total revenue worldwide and is one of the fastest growing units for IBM India.
"The SMB market is, and will remain, a key focus for IBM India. Mid-size business is important to IBM as 75 per cent of the worlds GDP comes from SMBs," Channa said.
Today, companies are under pressure to act quickly in response to economic uncertainty and maximise returns on their investments while improving service to customers, at lower risk and reduced budgets, he added.
"We are reducing cost, improving service delivery and enabling business innovation for SMBs. IBM will continue to invest in the mid-market," Channa said


----------



## AnGrz_Z_K_Jailer

*$2 bn telecom contract to be up for grabs soon*


NEW DELHI: The domestic market in India is set to see a significant game changer with one of the largest IT and telecom hardware contracts, worth India's leading Telecom companies 
around $2 billion (Rs 10,000 crore), to be up for grabs soon. The mega project involves creating a nationwide 43,000-km long alternate communications network for the armed forces, who in turn will vacate a bulk of the radio frequencies or spectrum they currently occupy for commercial telephony. Spectrum is the lifeline for mobile telephony as all communication signals travel on these airwaves. 

The Request for Proposal (RFP) of the project, which has been in discussion for over two years, is set to be issued by the month-end on BSNLs website as the telco will execute the contract. 

At present, the detailed project report is being prepared by the representatives of the Army & Navy in collaboration with BSNL. The contracts will be awarded within 60 days after the project report has been cleared by the Telecom Commission and the union cabinet, says a Department of Telecom (DoT) note on the issue. In the first of its kind in India, all successful bidders will have to transfer technology, manufacture all key components in collaboration with domestic firms and also part with their IPR due to the security implications of the project. 

Given the scale of the project, it is unlikely to go to a single vendor and multiple vendors could comprise a combination of private and public entities. According to sources, for project companies such as TCS, Infosys, Wipro, HCL, Tech Mahindra and state-owned outfits like C-DAC, ECIL and BEL, along with telecom equipment majors such as Motorola, Ericsson, Alcatel Lucent and Nokia Siemens Networks, are likely to be among the bidders. 

An added incentive for successful bidders is that following the completion of this project, the Centre will then hand out an additional Rs 5,000-crore project to manage and maintain this network for the next 10 years. 

Successful equipment vendors will have to manufacture all core components in India, failing which they have to enter into collaborations with state-owned companies such as Indian Telephone Industries (ITI) and BEL to fulfil this obligation, a government official associated with this project told ET. IT majors too will have to share IPR rights for their services with BSNL and other state-owned entities such as C-DAC. 

In May 2009, the communications and the defence ministry had signed an MoU, under which the armed forces will release up to 45 MHz of radio frequencies over a three-year period, of which 25 MHz would be for the 3G services and the rest for 2G, the airwaves on which all communications services in the country are currently offered. As per this agreement, the defence forces must also release two blocks (10 MHz) of 3G airwaves and one block of 2G frequencies immediately while the remaining would be released in phases over a three-year time frame, based on the progress or completion of this alternate communications networks. The cost of the alternate network for the Air Force is Rs 1,077 crore while it will be Rs 8,893 crore for the Navy and Army combined.


----------



## Ruag

​
NEW DELHI (Reuters) - The Asian Development Bank on Tuesday raised India's growth forecast for 2009/10 on higher public spending, stronger factory output and improved business confidence, but warned rising fiscal deficit is unsustainable.

In the Asian Development Outlook 2009 update, the bank lifted the growth forecast for the year to end-March 2010 to 6 percent from earlier 5 percent.

In 2010/11, it expects the economy to grow by 7 percent from the previously estimated 6.5 percent on hopes of better rainfall and a rebound in exports.

In the 2008/09 fiscal year, India's economy grew 6.7 percent, its weakest in six years and well below rates of 9 percent or more in the previous three years.

To offset the pain of the global downturn and stimulate demand, the government stepped up spending and reduced tax rates.

The central bank cut its main lending rate by 425 basis points from October 2008 to April this year and injected massive liquidity into markets.

"The government's strong fiscal stimulus, complementing the Reserve Bank of India's (RBI) aggressive monetary policy easing, has successfully brought last year's economic slowdown to an end," the ADB said.

ADB lifts India's FY10 growth forecast to 6 pct | Business News | Reuters

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## warlock21

^^^ Various FII already said this in last 3-4 months..... but the problem is Tremendous bouyancy in the system...... GoI is pumping Money in system like any thing through various allowences to Govt. Employees and stimulus to corporates........ due to which inflation is starting itching up.... if it again reach the previous levels.. then become cause of worry for every one...

GDP may grow a bit faster then 7&#37; claim... because effect of drought almost negeted by late monsoon rains.


----------



## Ruag

*India Waking Up to Extended Period of High Growth, UBS Says*



> Sept. 22 (Bloomberg) -- India may be waking up to an extended period of high-trend economic expansion that will cause incomes to triple over the next decade, according to UBS AG.
> 
> India is about to resume an extended period of high economic growth, Philip Wyatt, a senior economist at UBS in Hong Kong, said in a report today. *The pace of expansion may average about 8.6 percent annually over the next 10 to 15 years.*
> 
> Faster growth is crucial to Prime Minister Manmohan Singhs goal of cutting poverty in a nation where three quarters of the population of 1.2 billion live on less than $2 a day. Singh, who won a second five-year term in May, has said that India needs a sustained expansion rate of 9 percent to improve the livelihoods of the poor and create more jobs.
> 
> *A higher savings rate, helped by a younger population and export-led industrialization are among the main factors that will drive a sustainable step-up in economic growth, UBS said.*
> 
> We think the stage is set for rising manufactured exports and industrialization, possibly explosively, over the next 10 to 15 years as India takes some export share away from Chinas overarching dominance, Wyatt said.
> 
> *Companies including Volkswagen AG, Toyota Motor Corp. and other car manufacturers have announced plans to spend more than $6 billion through 2012 to build factories in India.
> *
> Suzuki Motor Corp., Hyundai Motor Co. and Nissan Motor Co. are making India a hub for overseas sales, helped by cheaper labor and a surging domestic market.
> 
> Exports Double
> 
> Maruti Suzuki India Ltd.s exports more than doubled to 79,860 units this year. The company aims to ship 130,000 vehicles in the year to March, 86 percent more than last year, according to Chairman R.C. Bhargava.
> 
> A younger population will also drive growth, Wyatt said. The dependency ratio continues to drop and has at least another 10 years worth of distance to go before flattening out like Japan in the 1960s or Korea in the 1970s, he said.
> 
> *Indias per capita income may triple in the next ten years and rise by about 5 times by 2025 to well over $10,000 from the present $3,000*, Wyatt wrote. Higher incomes will result in higher consumption for items like steel, cement and oil, he said.
> 
> If we take individual commodities like steel, cement and oil we can observe that India is entering the zone of accelerating consumption per capita, according to UBS.
> 
> Indias $1.2 trillion economy expanded 6.7 percent in the year to March 2009. That compares with an average growth rate of about 8.8 percent in the previous five years.



India ?Waking Up? to Extended Period of High Growth, UBS Says - Bloomberg.com


----------



## Stealth

warlock21 said:


> ^^^ Various FII already said this in last 3-4 months..... but the problem is Tremendous bouyancy in the system...... GoI is pumping Money in system like any thing through various allowences to Govt. Employees and stimulus to corporates........ due to which inflation is starting itching up.... if it again reach the previous levels.. then become cause of worry for every one...
> 
> GDP may grow a bit faster then 7&#37; claim... because effect of drought almost negeted by late monsoon rains.



Frankly speaking i have 100 of friends belongs to india one of my very good friend wish me happy eid yesturday and we were discussing about the situation. I said to him that now adays India economy is too much thats why maybe your GOI spending soo much money on weapons after What he said to me guess what ?

"Seriously WE DONT CARE ABOUT OUR ECONOMY GROWTH" our people death ratio too much... poverty rate incresses daybyday ... no food nuthing 90% of population under povrty! all such so called economy money goz to our GOI pockets nuthing for us" *

So thats your Economy ???*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## grey boy 2

Congrate. My Indians friend for 7% growth in 2010;

Its getting pretty close to China 8.9% in 2010.

Way to go. 

By the way, do you know there is a thread India economy update

for your post ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## oct605032048

congratulations&#65281;


----------



## warlock21

@ chinese Members... 

some International Media( fund managers actually) reports are saying tht Chinese GOvt. buying Gold in huge volume..... wht is the reason......

Is there any News regarding Rio Tinto Deal?


----------



## warlock21

Stealth said:


> Frankly speaking i have 100 of friends belongs to india one of my very good friend wish me happy eid yesturday and we were discussing about the situation. I said to him that now adays India economy is too much thats why maybe your GOI spending soo much money on weapons after What he said to me guess what ?
> 
> "Seriously WE DONT CARE ABOUT OUR ECONOMY GROWTH" our people death ratio too much... poverty rate incresses daybyday ... no food nuthing 90% of population under povrty! all such so called economy money goz to our GOI pockets nuthing for us" *
> 
> So thats your Economy ???*



Wht u say for this...


----------



## grey boy 2

warlock21 said:


> @ chinese Members...
> 
> some International Media( fund managers actually) reports are saying tht Chinese GOvt. buying Gold in huge volume..... wht is the reason......
> 
> Is there any News regarding Rio Tinto Deal?



Buddy; Don't always look at things with a supicious mindset;

Sometimes the reason could be as simple as gold hold value.

Or may be you can read whats the article below say.

Why China wants to buy $93 billion worth of gold | 01 March 2009 | www.commodityonline.com 

Concerning your next question; is it that difficult to do a little google ?


----------



## warlock21

grey boy 2 said:


> Buddy; Don't always look at things with a supicious mindset;
> 
> Sometimes the reason could be as simple as gold hold value.
> 
> Or may be you can read whats the article below say.
> 
> Why China wants to buy $93 billion worth of gold | 01 March 2009 | www.commodityonline.com
> 
> Concerning your next question; is it that difficult to do a little google ?



it is hard to digest tht u are chinese.......specially after reading ur reply.


----------



## SinoIndusFriendship

warlock21 said:


> @ chinese Members...
> 
> some International Media( fund managers actually) reports are saying tht Chinese GOvt. buying Gold in huge volume..... wht is the reason......
> 
> Is there any News regarding Rio Tinto Deal?



I shall reply to you, there is a 'rumor' going around that ~Sept 30 there's gonna be a huge crash in US/European markets....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## grey boy 2

warlock21 said:


> it is hard to digest tht u are chinese.......specially after reading ur reply.



Can you enlighten me why ?

BTW; no need to get personal, after all it just a chat.


----------



## warlock21

grey boy 2 said:


> Can you enlighten me why ?



I yet to see any chinese tht doesn't know abt there Govt. policies specially the Economic one are concrened.....

Regarding Rio Tinto.... some days Back... chinese Govt. arrested 4 Rio Tinto staff members on spying chrges....... this news created furore all over the world..... Chinese themselves not like this action of their Govt...... if any chinese doesn't know this..... then he doesn't know abt china... not even pinch of salt......

here onwards.... better u use ur Pakistani flag... don't feel ashamed for tht.


----------



## grey boy 2

warlock21 said:


> I yet to see any chinese tht doesn't know abt there Govt. policies specially the Economic one are concrened.....
> 
> Regarding Rio Tinto.... some days Back... chinese Govt. arrested 4 Rio Tinto staff members on spying chrges....... this news created furore all over the world..... Chinese themselves not like this action of their Govt...... if any chinese doesn't know this..... then he doesn't know abt china... not even pinch of salt......
> 
> here onwards.... better u use ur Pakistani flag... don't feel ashamed for tht.



Wow; Another Indian accusing me not a Chinese, just because i

didn't answer your stupid question ?

Rio Tino news, what that have to do with China buying huge amount

of gold ? Please trust me , with an IQ 81 just won't work to be a 

wise guy.

As i say before, i rather be any nationality other than being an Indian.


----------



## warlock21

grey boy 2 said:


> As i say before, i rather be any nationality other than being an Indian.


----------



## R.A.W.

grey boy 2 said:


> As i say before, i rather be any nationality other than being an Indian.



On the lighter side this sentence of yours makes the claim for you being Pakistani more strong....   Actually chinese dont have such problem....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Patriot

Congrats to my Indians friends.Indians are indeed working hard and they deserve strong economic growth.Let's hope India manage to decrease poverty levels soon.
(I don't think making fun of poverty is decent..poor people are also humans).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## grey boy 2

R.A.W. said:


> On the lighter side this sentence of yours makes the claim for you being Pakistani more strong....   Actually chinese dont have such problem....



Yeah, you are right, i got busted.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## warlock21

R.A.W. said:


> On the lighter side this sentence of yours makes the claim for you being Pakistani more strong....   Actually chinese dont have such problem....



I met many chinese Traders on other forums....I never found them ill-informed.....they are aware of the economic polices and developemnts in mainland china..


----------



## R.A.W.

grey boy 2 said:


> Yeah, you are right, i got busted.


----------



## grey boy 2

warlock21 said:


> I met many chinese Traders on other forums....I never found them ill-informed.....they are aware of the economic polices and developemnts in mainland china..



Are you sure they are Chinese ? 

May be they were some kind of internet spy ?

Be alert !! HaHaHa

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stealth

warlock21 said:


> Wht u say for this...



Thats why my all indian friends always say same thing to me... i think thr is 2 Indian states in the world one whr u live and 1 whr thy live right ?


----------



## praveen

Stealth said:


> Frankly speaking i have 100 of friends belongs to india one of my very good friend wish me happy eid yesturday and we were discussing about the situation. I said to him that now adays India economy is too much thats why maybe your GOI spending soo much money on weapons after What he said to me guess what ?
> 
> "Seriously WE DONT CARE ABOUT OUR ECONOMY GROWTH" our people death ratio too much... poverty rate incresses daybyday ... no food nuthing 90% of population under povrty! all such so called economy money goz to our GOI pockets nuthing for us" *
> 
> So thats your Economy ???*



Incoherent rant from a staff member is highly regretted


----------



## Developereo

praveen said:


> Incoherent rant from a staff member is highly regretted



Ok, ok, ok.

Incredible India. India Shining. India Superpower. India > USA.

36% of NASA scientists are Indian.
38% of doctors in USA are Indian.
34% of Microsoft employees are Indian.

Happy?


----------



## praveen

Developereo said:


> Ok, ok, ok.
> 
> Incredible India. India Shining. India Superpower. India > USA.
> 
> 36% of NASA scientists are Indian.
> 38% of doctors in USA are Indian.
> 34% of Microsoft employees are Indian.
> 
> Happy?



Pls don't flatter me about all that .All I want is a more balanced view.
Not 34% but some 12-15% are indians in Microsoft

Same with Nasa it will be som5-10%
About doctors it will be 12-15%

Developereo I could welcome more professional and rational views on the Indian economy.Not rants when a poster is on a emotional high or low

Balanced views are always welcome


----------



## boxer_B

praveen said:


> Stealth said:
> 
> 
> 
> Frankly speaking i have 100 of friends belongs to india one of my very good friend wish me happy eid yesturday and we were discussing about the situation. I said to him that now adays India economy is too much thats why maybe your GOI spending soo much money on weapons after What he said to me guess what ?
> 
> "Seriously WE DONT CARE ABOUT OUR ECONOMY GROWTH" our people death ratio too much... poverty rate incresses daybyday ... no food nuthing 90&#37; of population under povrty! all such so called economy money goz to our GOI pockets nuthing for us"
> 
> So thats your Economy ???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Incoherent rant from a staff member is highly regretted
Click to expand...


Ignore him, he aint worth reply.


----------



## Honor

It is good that India income will triple

I fear that global resources will be insufficient when China and India consume more


----------



## gpit

Congratulations India! Hope India will promote peace and prosperity in the region.

In addition, Indian may need to improve its labor law. Suzuki, Hyundai, etc don&#8217;t want to see their managers beaten to death when labor dispute arises.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## advaita

Honor said:


> It is good that India income will triple
> 
> I fear that global resources will be insufficient when China and India consume more



I usually err on the side of neutrality.

IMO the insufficiency of any resource will force people (both Indian and Chinese) to think differently and come up with new solutions to expected problems. And tidings are good for all even the Pakistanis. Unless of course there is Nuke war/Meteorite strike.


----------



## R.A.W.

gpit said:


> In addition, Indian may need to improve its labor law. Suzuki, Hyundai, etc dont want to see their managers beaten to death when labor dispute arises.



Nah dont worry about that we have already have enough managers from IT majors.... Surely they are not yet beaten to death..... 


On the lighter side just do not ask the employee under the manager about his views towards manager in IT industry.... its bad manners.


----------



## dvk1982

Stealth said:


> Frankly speaking i have 100 of friends belongs to india one of my very good friend wish me happy eid yesturday and we were discussing about the situation. I said to him that now adays India economy is too much thats why maybe your GOI spending soo much money on weapons after What he said to me guess what ?
> 
> "Seriously WE DONT CARE ABOUT OUR ECONOMY GROWTH" our people death ratio too much... poverty rate incresses daybyday ... no food nuthing 90% of population under povrty! all such so called economy money goz to our GOI pockets nuthing for us" *
> 
> So thats your Economy ???*



and u believe what he said Word-to-word !!!

ur frnd might have had some personal experiences but u can't generalize it... well if that's what u want to buy !!!


----------



## Ruag

*World Bank unveils $4.345 bln in loans to India*



> (AFP)  2 hours ago
> WASHINGTON  The World Bank on Tuesday announced 4.345 billion dollars in loans to India, including 2.0 billion for the banking sector.
> The development lender said its executive board approved Tuesday loans for projects in five countries, with the loans for India by far the largest.
> 
> The World Bank said it had extended a two-billion-dollar, 30-year loan to support the banking sector, in response to a request from the Indian government to support stimulus measures to counter the global economic crisis.
> 
> A 28-year loan of 1.195 billion dollars was aimed at increasing the availability of long-term financing for the India Infrastructure Finance Company Limited to provide public-private financing of infrastructure projects.
> 
> A loan of 1.0 billion dollars, maturing in nearly 30 years, would support the Fifth Power System Development Project aimed at strengthening India's electricity transmission system.
> 
> The three loans will be provided by the International Bank for Reconstruction and Development, the bank's institution that aims to reduce poverty in middle-income and creditworthy poorer countries by promoting sustainable development.
> 
> A 150-million-dollar, 35-year credit was granted by the bank's International Development Association, which helps the poorest country by providing interest-free loans and grants.
> 
> The IDA credit is to assist the Andhra Pradesh Rural Waters Supply and Sanitation Project, aimed at improving rural water supply and sanitation services in the southeastern state.
> 
> Other loans and credits approved were: 1.0 billion euros to Hungary; 200 million dollars to Latvia; 71.50 million dollars to Nepal; and 65.2 million dollars to Vietnam.



AFP: World Bank unveils $4.345 bln in loans to India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Thomas

SinoIndusFriendship said:


> I shall reply to you, there is a 'rumor' going around that ~Sept 30 there's gonna be a huge crash in US/European markets....




that won't be good for China. Since it is so heavily invested in the U.S. and Europe. in fact you could expect millions more Chinese workers migrate back to the countryside from lack of work.


----------



## hack

Stealth said:


> Thats why my all indian friends always say same thing to me... i think thr is 2 Indian states in the world one whr u live and 1 whr thy live right ?



Bitterness oozing out of every word....

Good for India.At least 8% growth is needed every year.


----------



## aimarraul

our economists said china have to maintain 8&#37; growth to ensure high employment rate,i guess this theory is also used to india,congrats anyway


----------



## hack

aimarraul said:


> our economists said china have to maintain 8% growth to ensure high employment rate,i guess this theory is also used to india,congrats anyway



8% is needed to double income every 7 years..anything less than 8% is unacceptable if India has to maintain growth.


----------



## Ruag

*Crisis, what crisis? India sails on through*​


> MATT WADE
> September 22, 2009
> AS FACTORIES across the world slashed production and laid off workers in the dark months that followed the demise of Lehman Brothers, one major economy bucked the trend.
> 
> India's industrial production grew modestly despite the global financial gloom between October 2008 and February 2009. Meanwhile, activity in most other countries plunged. Japan's industrial production dropped by a sickening 30 per cent in the same period and Germany's by about 17 per cent.
> 
> India's economic resilience has been a bright spot on the mostly bleak global economic landscape.
> 
> The Reserve Bank of Australia recently revised up its forecast for global growth, largely because of the economic performance of India and its giant neighbour, China.
> 
> While India's economy has pulled back from its runaway 9.3 per cent growth of 2007, it is still expected to expand by about 6 per cent this year.
> 
> A poor monsoon season could subdue growth, but many local economists are predicting the Indian economy will surge back to about 8 per cent growth next year.
> 
> There has been a lot of attention on the way Chinese demand has helped keep the Australian economy afloat, but India has also helped.
> 
> Solid demand from China and India, for example, drove a June-quarter rise in coal exports, Australia's biggest export earner.
> 
> *India's growing importance as a destination for Australian resources was underscored last month when Petronet LNG signed a $20.5 billion gas deal with ExxonMobil Australia, the first long-term gas contract between the two nations.
> 
> Under the agreement, 1.5 million tonnes of liquefied natural gas will be shipped to India annually from the Gorgon project in Western Australia for 20 years.*
> 
> India has been Australia's fastest growing major trading partner over the past five years and is now Australia's fourth-largest export market.
> 
> Australian trade officials hope a long-running feasibility study for an Australia-India free trade agreement will be finished this year and lay the foundations for further trade growth.
> 
> Austrade's chief economist, Tim Harcourt, says more than 2100 Australian businesses trade with India and exporters are looking to Delhi, Mumbai, Chennai, Bangalore and the like for growth opportunities.
> 
> "China and India now account for nearly a quarter of Australia's exports and there's a growing proportion of two-way investment," Harcourt says.
> 
> "In short, the big picture shows that Australia will be hugging the panda and riding the elephant for some time yet."
> 
> Although many exporters, especially those providing education services to overseas students, will be hoping the recent spate of attacks on Indian students in Australia doesn't damage the trade relationship.
> 
> Optimism about India's economic outlook has been reflected in a sharemarket turnaround.
> 
> India's Sensex was hit hard late last year, but as it became apparent that India had survived relatively unscathed, money came flooding back.
> 
> Politics provided an additional fillip. When the incumbent national Government, led by the centre-left Congress Party, won a convincing victory in May, investors greeted the result with enthusiasm. The Indian sharemarket has risen by about 60 per cent since the start of the year.
> 
> "The global downturn did not affect India to the same extent as many other countries - for us it has just caused a slowdown," says R. Venkatesan, a senior fellow at India's National Council of Applied Economic Research.
> 
> "This is because India overall is not as integrated into the world economy as most other economies in Asia."
> 
> This relative isolation is reflected in India's exports, which accounted for only 15 per cent of gross domestic product last year, compared with more than 30 per cent in China.
> 
> The banking sector added another layer of insulation. Most of India's banks are still publicly owned and are very conservative investors. India's financial sector therefore had little exposure to the toxic assets that caused so much trouble on international financial markets.
> 
> Another unexpected positive came through remittances from the large Indian diaspora; an expected slump in this lucrative source of foreign exchange did not materialise.
> 
> Economist Swaminathan S. Anklesaria Aiyar wrote in The Times of India that remittances from overseas Indians hit a record $US46.4 billion in 2008-09, up from $US43.5 billion the previous year. Swaminathan estimates the 2008-09 flow was worth 4 per cent of gross domestic product.
> 
> Some jobs have been lost, especially in businesses exposed to global markets. India's airline industry has been hit hard and its merchandise exports have fallen sharply, but its increasingly important services exports - like computer services and business processing - have held up.
> 
> Since 1991, India has embarked on a fitful program of economic reform, often criticised for being too slow, but there is a strong view in India that this has been justified by its recent resilience.
> 
> "We have always followed a process of gradual reform and, given the country's profile, you can hardly do anything else," says Indranil Sen Gupta, chief economist of DSP Merrill Lynch in India. "That approach seems to have been vindicated."



Crisis, what crisis? India sails on through

Well... that explains why India is not too keen on the Iran pipeline project. And not to forget India's large gas deal with Qatar too.

Petronet is not the only Indian company which has plans for Australia's Gorgon gas field. According to Forbes - 



> Shell... has also signed a memorandum of understanding with Gujarat State Petroleum Corporation Ltd in India for the possible sale of 0.5 mtpa of LNG.



FACTBOX-Australia's Gorgon, giant LNG source for Asia - Forbes.com

That's great news! With increasing economic cooperation between Asia-Pacific powers like India, China and Australia, diplomatic and political cooperation will also increase!

More reports on the deal - 

The Australian - 



> THE massive Gorgon liquefied natural gas project planned for Western Australia's Barrow Island continues to gather steam, with part-owner ExxonMobil completing a deal to supply India with as much as $19 billion worth of offtake.



Huge gas project on target | The Australian

AsiaOne - 



> ENERGY giant Exxonmobil's Australian arm has signed a gas supply contract with India's Petronet worth A$25 billion (S$30 billion) over 20 years, Energy Minister Martin Ferguson said on Tuesday.



Exxonmobil signs S$30b deal


----------



## warlock21

Although Indian economy is in shape tht it can afford a bit higher gas price...is this a long term solution??..... I don't think so....first Liquifing a gas to fill ship containers and then di-liquifying it at Dahej Gas terminal is not good solution...I still fill gas pipeline is a way better solution....


----------



## Ruag

Honor said:


> I fear that global resources will be insufficient when China and India consume more



When that situation arises, I'm sure humans will be able to colonize neighboring Moon and extract its resources.

BTW, some good news on the space colonization part - 

3 News > World > Story > Report: NASA to confirm presence of water on the moon


----------



## Ruag

warlock21 said:


> Although Indian economy is in shape tht it can afford a bit higher gas price...is this a long term solution??..... I don't think so....first Liquifing a gas to fill ship containers and then di-liquifying it at Dahej Gas terminal is not good solution...I still fill gas pipeline is a way better solution....



Dude.. fossil fuels are never going to be long-term solution in the first place. Either we meet our current energy demands by shipping gas or by constructing pipelines, we need to invest on renewable sources of energy and hope that nuclear fusion power becomes feasible within the next 4 decades or so.


----------



## warlock21

Ruag said:


> Dude.. fossil fuels are never going to be long-term solution in the first place. Either we meet are current energy demands by shipping gas or by constructing pipelines, we need to invest on renewable sources of energy and hope that nuclear fusion power becomes feasible within the next 4 decades or so.



well I am listening this crap from my school days.... and I yet to see anything like this....In oil and Gas sector ... the thumb rule is... companies and countries don't invest in exploration untill and otherwise the price of them(fossile fuel) go at roof tops.... exploration project have high gestation period.... due to which to make it economically fissible ... high price starts supporting investment in exploration... so when ever price goes higher .. new discoveries made and price come down...

u need not to worry abt oil and Gas.... it will remain till our great grand childrens born....


----------



## Ruag

warlock21 said:


> well I am listening this crap from my school days.... and I yet to see anything like this....In oil and Gas sector ... the thumb rule is... companies and countries don't invest in exploration untill and otherwise the price of them(fossile fuel) go at roof tops.... exploration project have high gestation period.... due to which to make it economically fissible ... high price starts supporting investment in exploration... so when ever price goes higher .. new discoveries made and price come down...
> 
> u need not to worry abt oil and Gas.... it will remain till our great grand childrens born....



We'll see.


----------



## Skeptic

*World Bank approves $4.3-bn loan to India*


World Bank approves $4.3-bn loan to India 

BS Reporter / New Delhi September 24, 2009, 0:58 IST 



The World Bank today approved four loans worth $4.3 billion (about Rs 20,631 crore) to help India finance its infrastructure programmes and further strengthen the capital base of state-run banks. The approved loan includes a a budgetary support of $2 billion for capital infusion in select public sector banks to help them maintain credit growth.

This is a crucial time to support India. While the worst of the crisis seems to be behind us, doubts linger about the strength of the comeback, partly because the strength of the global recovery is uncertain,&#8221; said Roberto Zagha, World Bank country director for India.

The approval also includes a $1.2-billion lending for the government-run India Infrastructure Finance Company Ltd (IIFCL) that will provide long-term funds to public-private partnership (PPP) projects in road, port and power sector.

&#8220;The infrastructure sector needs funds for over 15 years. Highway and power constitute 45 per cent of infrastructure requirement. Such projects will be funded by this loan,&#8221; IIFCL Chairman S S Kohli said.

The government has estimated that public sector banks will require at least $4.8 billion during 2009-11 to maintain credit growth over the medium term. For the infrastructure sector, the Planning Commission has estimated that an investment of $500 billion is required during the Eleventh five-year plan (2007-12).

The World Bank loan also includes $1 billion loan for PowerGrid and $150 million for improving water supply and sanitation project in 2,600 villages of Andhra Pradesh.

&#8220;The loan will enable PowerGrid to strengthen the existing transmission system as well as expand the Indian national grid which will help the government achieve its objective of &#8216;Power for All by 2012&#8217;,&#8221; said S K Chaturvedi, chairman, PowerGrid.

The loans to the banking sector and PowerGrid have a 30-year maturity including a five-year grace period, whereas the loan to IIFCL has a maturity of 28 years including a grace period of 7.5 years. The loans will be disbursed in a single tranche after January 1, 2010.

The World Bank also said although there was uncertainty about the pace of economic recovery, current trends suggested a growth rate of 5.5 to 6.5 per cent for 2009-10 was realistic.

*BS Reporter * somehow tickled me...


----------



## EjazR

TCS bags Rs 140 cr AP network project- ITeS-Infotech-The Economic Times

MUMBAI/HYDERABAD: Tata Consultancy Services on Wednesday said it has been awarded a state-wide area network (SWAN) project from the Andhra Pradesh government, which targets to connect the states headquarters with all 23 district offices in the state to increase efficiency in government functioning. 

Andhra Pradesh IT secretary Sameer Sharma said the size of the deal would be about Rs 140 crore. *This is the largest such contract in the country *and will be based on the build-own-operate-transfer (BOOT) model, that is typically used in infrastructure projects for five years, TCS said in a statement.

TCS had previously won three similar projects to manage infrastructure in Chattisgarh, Tamil Nadu and Bihar. T*he SWAN project will allow the Andhra Pradesh government to start and run various e-governance projects and citizen services and is scheduled to be rolled out within 12 months.* TCS, as per BOOT model, will maintain the contract for the next five years. This SWAN project is yet another initiative of the government to bring a wider array of government services to the common man, Mr Sharma said.

The network will enable the state government to have video conferencing facility across government offices and also enable government offices to communicate and conference with each other over VoIP (voice over internet protocol). This will reduce communication expenses. Various e-governance applications, such as RTO, healthcare, education, municipality, will be on this network backbone.

We will lay a state-wide network of IT infrastructure and set up common service centres for people to take advantage of e-government services, said TCS VP Tanmoy Chakrabarty. The company will also set up a network operations centre and helpdesk to monitor the facility and services.

TCS has implemented e-government projects such as NREGS, Arogyashri, APonline and value-added tax for the Andhra Pradesh government in the past.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EjazR

*India - Japan FTA talks*
India, Japan to start fresh talks on 29 September - Economy and Politics - livemint.com
New Delhi: India and Japan will start a fresh round of talks on a free trade agreement on 29 September after discussions in January remained inconclusive because the countries failed to find common ground on a few contentious issues.

India wants greater market access for its pharmaceutical firms, while Japan has been pressing for a bilateral agreement on government purchases.

But India is unlikely to agree to a mutually preferential treatment in government procurement, as a study by the United Nations Conference on Trade and Development (Unctad) commissioned by the commerce ministry has found that Japan would hold a comparative advantage in this regard. &#8220;Though a final decision is yet to be taken, in view of the Unctad study, we may not negotiate on the government procurement front,&#8221; a commerce ministry official said on condition of anonymity.

The government procurement market in India has been estimated at 5.8&#37; of gross domestic product, according to Unctad, which translates into some $34.22 billion (Rs1.6 trillion) worth of contracts every year.

Japan is a signatory to a voluntary multilateral agreement on government procurement brokered by the World Trade Organization (WTO). India has not signed this agreement.

It essentially means that&#8212;if government procurement is included in the bilateral trade agreement&#8212;Japanese companies will be treated at par with Indian firms when the Indian government calls for bids. But when the Japanese government does so, Indian firms will have to not only compete with Japanese firms but also with companies from all those nations that are part of the WTO agreement, including the European Union, the US and South Korea.

Smoother access for Indian drug companies in the Japanese market is also expected to figure prominently in the forthcoming talks later this month.

&#8220;Easier access for Indian pharmaceutical companies to the Japanese markets remains a major unresolved issue as Japan does not recognize US Food and Drugs Administration certification for Indian drugs,&#8221; said Manav Majumdar, who looks at trade issues at industry lobby group Federation of Indian Chambers of Commerce and Industry. &#8220;It is still stressing on clinical trials to be carried out in Japan before the drugs are imported from India.&#8221;

Discussions between the two countries on a comprehensive economic partnership agreement began in January 2007 and they have since held 11 rounds of talks, the last being in January this year. The negotiations have been delayed because national elections were held in both India and Japan, in April-May and August, respectively.

Besides government procurement and medicine market access, issues regarding technical barriers to trade and sanitary and phytosanitary measures also remain unresolved. Technical barriers to trade refer to regulations and voluntary standards that set out specific characteristics of a product, such as its size, shape, design and packaging, before it enters a marketplace. Sanitary and phytosanitary measures are meant to ensure food safety and animal and plant health measures.

The Unctad study has also found that Japan&#8217;s gains in a bilateral trade agreement are expected to be concentrated in sectors such as paper and paper products, chemicals, industrial machinery, batteries, electrical appliances, communication equipment, electronic equipment, motor vehicles, railways, construction services, transport services and financial services.

India could get market access into sectors such as farm, mineral and pharma products, rubber, plastic and wood products, textiles and clothing, ceramics, iron and steel products, non-ferrous metal and products, architectural services, engineering services, communication and information services, among others, the study said.
*
In 2007, imports in India from Japan were valued at $6.1 billion and India&#8217;s exports to Japan were $4.1 billion.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## eastwatch

Ruag said:


> Dude.. fossil fuels are never going to be long-term solution in the first place. Either we meet our current energy demands by shipping gas or by constructing pipelines, we need to invest on renewable sources of energy and hope that nuclear fusion power becomes feasible within the next 4 decades or so.


Geothermal heat is a renewable source of energy. There is geothermal heat only below 6 km of soil surface in the region starting from the foot of Himalayas and stretching to the northern part of Thailand. This is a fault zone, and is prone to frequent earthquake jolts. Nevertheless, this energy in the Indian NE can be converted to electricity. 

India has the technical and monetary strength to make best use of this heat. When water is pumped down the pipe, the heated water in the form of steam will come up. This steam can then be used to generate power.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Spitfighter

Rural India powering economic growth

Brajesh Upadhyay
BBC Hindi

Jobs for work programme in Indian village
The jobs for work programme has put money in the hands of villagers

Indian telecom executive Abhinav Trivedi has travelled to remote villages and dealt with armed retailers in regions known more for bandits than their markets.

"We sold phone connections in areas where life moves at a snail's pace," says Mr Trivedi.

But business has been brisk.

His phone company boosted its revenues because of a rise in sales in these farming villages.

Experts say while the world economy is reeling under recession, India's continuing economic growth has been fuelled by its farm economy - Finance Minister Pranab Mukherjee has projected growth of "six percent plus" for the financial year to March 2010.

Major force

Government ministers believe the rural market will be a major driver for future growth.

Man using a mobile in India
The mobile telephone market is taking off in rural India

Sunil Bharti Mittal, chairman of telecom company, Bharti Group, says people in rural India now aspire to buy all the good things their urban counterparts have enjoyed.

No wonder corporate India is now deploying some of its brighter recruits to conquer these hinterlands.

Experienced, dynamic and university educated professionals like Mr Trivedi are at the forefront of the campaign.

"What I learnt at management school was of no use in these areas. It's the field experience that counts," says Mr Trivedi, who was rewarded with international holidays for his efforts.

He says he met people who had never travelled outside their village, had never seen a train and using a mobile was something they found technically challenging.

"I told them there are just two buttons - one green (to receive a call) one red (to disconnect) - and that worked for them," says Mr Trivedi.

Close to 70% of India's billion-strong population live in villages.

Over the last decade or so, the reach of television has ensured exposure to a more prosperous urban lifestyle and companies are learning fast to tailor their products to meet these new demands.

Pre-paid mobile phone top-up cards now sell for 10 rupees (20 cents), shampoo and toothpaste pouches for 50 paisa (two cents).

Further up the supply chain, cheap washing machines are now available throughout rural India as are sophisticated cooking stoves and heavily discounted Reebok shoes.

Ajay Gupta works for a website that deals with companies working in the rural sector and says more than half of the demand today is for fast moving consumer goods, especially in the telecom sector.

"There has been no evidence of recession on incomes in this sector," he says.

Boosting incomes

Analyst Gopal Naik says successive good monsoons and higher prices for agricultural output over the past few years have boosted rural purchasing power.

Indian village
Nearly 70% of Indians live in villages

This, in turn, had helped kept the economy chugging along.

"It was a mix of both luck and some serious effort to invest in the social sector by the government that made it happen," says Mr Naik.

In the past four years there was an almost 15% rise in the Minimum Support Price (MSP), the price at which government purchases produce from farmers. This put more money into their hands.

The national jobs for work scheme has helped as it generated employment in the rural non-farm sector as well.

The Wall Street Journal recently said rural income in India will rise from around $220bn in 2004-2005 to US $ 425bn by 2010-2011.

But can the rural economy continue to thrive after a number of states have been hit by drought?

Analysts like Gopal Naik say despite the drought in certain areas, villagers living off irrigated farms would be enough to earn, spend and sustain growth.

Clearly, India's rural economy has never looked so rosy.


----------



## advaita

eastwatch said:


> Geothermal heat
> 
> India has the technical and monetary strength to make best use of this heat. When water is pumped down the pipe, the heated water in the form of steam will come up. This steam can then be used to generate power.



My hindu views prevent me from taking out what I have not put in. I know sounds stupid.

But hey, much much better then Geotherm is the wind option. Indians have a fine technical experience. Abundant materials to build these. Money is too often considered a limiting factor but for businesses it never really is. And to top it all, very difficult to bomb out in times of war.
I am partial towards wind for immediate future and for Solar in longer term (10 years plus perhaps).


----------



## EjazR

The Hindu : Business : India-Russia trade target set at $20 b

MOSCOW: *Confident of achieving the $10-billion trade target by next year, India and Russia have now set the more ambitious goal of doubling the two-way turnover to $20 billion by 2015.*

Hailing the healthy growth of Indo-Russian commerce at about 30 per cent a year since 2005, Commerce and Industry Minister Anand Sharma said that India and Russia had turned the challenge of the global crisis to advantage as bilateral trade continued to grow despite the 10 per cent decline world-wide.

Mr. Sharma is leading a 70-member delegation of Indian business leaders to the third Russian-Indian Forum on Trade and Investment.

According to Russian Deputy Prime Minister Alexander Zhukov, who opened the one-day forum here on Tuesday, Indo-Russian trade increased by 17 per cent in the first half-year and is expected to grow to $8.4 billion by the end of 2009.

&#8220;India is one of the very few countries with whom Russian trade is growing, rather than declining this year,&#8221; Mr. Zhukov said. Addressing the forum held in Moscow&#8217;s newest and choicest hotel, Ritz Carlton, Mr. Sharma warmly recalled the massive economic aid the Soviet Union extended to India in the post-independence years.

&#8220;We deeply appreciate your support and help in building the foundation of India&#8217;s public sector industry,&#8221; Mr. Sharma said. &#8220;The concept of a planned economy laid in those years is still very relevant today&#8221;.

Even though the strategic partnership pact between the two countries was signed in 2000, India and Russia have been strategic partners ever since Indian independence, he said. Despite the recent growth, Indo-Russian trade is still a fraction of the two countries&#8217; commerce with China and many other counties.

Russian Minister of Economic Development Elvira Nabiullina lamented the fact that bilateral trade accounted for less than one per cent of either country&#8217;s foreign trade basket.

Both sides called for diversification of trade into high-tech areas, such as IT, bio- and nano-technologies and non-conventional energy.

Speaking at the forum, Vladimir Yevtushenko, whose multi-billion dollar conglomerate, the Sistema Group, forayed into the Indian mobile communications market through a tie-up with the Shyam Group, said the joint venture, Sistema Shyam Teleservices, was growing at a rate of five lakh new customers a month and looked set to become an all-India provider of 3G voice and data services next year.

&#8220;Today, we are the biggest foreign investor in India,&#8221; the Russian IT tycoon said.

Sistema Shyam has offered the Indian government to build a national crisis-management centre, set up a &#8220;safe city&#8221; programme for Delhi and plans to diversify into space communication services on the basis of the Glonass, the Russian analogue of the U.S. GPS.


----------



## rajeev

eastwatch said:


> Geothermal heat is a renewable source of energy. There is geothermal heat only below 6 km of soil surface in the region starting from the foot of Himalayas and stretching to the northern part of Thailand. This is a fault zone, and is prone to frequent earthquake jolts. Nevertheless, this energy in the Indian NE can be converted to electricity.
> 
> India has the technical and monetary strength to make best use of this heat. When water is pumped down the pipe, the heated water in the form of steam will come up. This steam can then be used to generate power.



I wish that India-Bangladesh become friendly nation and have open borders like India has with Nepal. Also, that we have road and rail links to Burma and ASEAN. That would be huge boost to both countries.


----------



## Ingis

*Toyota Plans to Make Car Engines in India*​
NEW DELHI -- Toyota Motor Corp., plans to start manufacturing car engines in India to price its vehicles competitively and also utilize the low-cost manufacturing skills in the South Asian country, said a senior executive at its local unit.

The world's biggest car maker by sales volume also plans to export from India a new small car that is likely to be introduced by December next year, Shekar Vishwanathan, deputy managing director, commercial, at Toyota Kirloskar Motor Pvt. Ltd., said by phone.

Toyota Kirloskar, which is 89&#37; owned by Toyota and the remainder by India's Kirloskar group, began operations in December 1999.

"Our eventual plan is, when we get to a critical minimum volume, to have a manufacturing base for engines and transmissions," Mr. Vishwanathan said over the weekend.

Toyota will start producing engines in India when its annual local production touches 250,000 vehicles a year, estimated around 2013, Mr. Vishwanathan said.

Toyota will introduce its maiden small car in India by December next year, he said. The car will be produced at the company's upcoming 100,000-unit-a-year plant on the outskirts of Bangalore, at the site of its current factory.

Toyota's first small car in India will likely help the Japanese auto maker to boost its presence in a market where it currently trails companies such as Suzuki Motor Corp., General Motor Co. and Hyundai Motor Co.

Sales of Toyota cars and sport-utility vehicles fell 10% during April-August 2009 to 21,729 vehicles, giving the company a 3% share of India's passenger-vehicle market. In comparison, total passenger vehicle sales in India grew 12% in the same period to 716,594 units.

Toyota produces the Innova multipurpose vehicle, Corolla Altis sedan and the Fortuner SUV at its existing factory. The company also imports the Camry sedan and Land Cruiser Prado and Land Cruiser SUVs.

Small cars comprised nearly three-fourths of the 1.22 million cars sold in India in the year ended March 31. That has led Toyota, Ford Motor Co., General Motors, Nissan Motor Co., Volkswagen AG and other global auto makers to either make small cars in India or announce plans to do so from next year to tap this growing market.

Suzuki Motor and Hyundai Motor are using India as a key manufacturing hub for small cars, while others such as Nissan and Ford plan to export cars to utilize the low-cost manufacturing skills in the South Asian country.

Toyota sources the engine and transmission for the Innova from Thailand, while the Fortuner's engine is also sourced from Thailand, Mr. Vishwanathan said.

The Fortuner's transmission is sourced from a separate joint venture in India between Toyota and the Kirloskar group. The joint venture produces manual transmissions, mainly for exports.

"Once we are able to ramp up volumes, it is in our interest to establish an engine and transmission plant (in India) to have economies of scale," Mr. Vishwanathan said.

Toyota's small car will be a newly developed model and it plans to produce 70,000 units of the vehicle in 2010, Mr. Vishwanathan said. It plans to increase the production to 100,000 units by 2011, 150,000 by 2012 and 200,000 by 2013.

Mr. Vishwanathan said improved quality standards of India's auto-parts companies have given confidence to Toyota to export the small car from the country.

"The supplier base is good in India," he said. "It is growing in stature and credibility. The quality levels have caught up with global standards."

He said Toyota Kirloskar has raised its vehicle production to 200 units per day from 70 in October last year when the global economic downturn crimped demand worldwide.
Toyota Plans to Make Car Engines in India - WSJ.com

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

So... more and more companies are lining up to set up auto manufacturing plants in India.


----------



## Gabbar

India to announce National Solar Mission​





New Delhi: The Indian government is likely to announce that 15 per cent of its new energy capacity addition would be from renewable resources by 2020. The announcement is likely to be made ahead of the United Nations conference on climate change in Copenhagen at the year end.

Government sources say the prime minister's office (PMO) is preparing a draft on a national solar mission that is likely to be announced on 14 November. With an envisaged installed solar generation capacity of 20,000 MW, 100,000 MW and 200,000 MW in 2020, 2030 and 2050, respectively the mission will aim at making India a global leader in solar energy. 

The government is expected to allocate Rs85,000-Rs105,000 crore to support the mission over 30 years.

Sources suggest that the mission would aim at achieving tariff parity with conventional grid power in the period 2017-2020. 

Industry experts say that a 15 per cent target ought to be acceptable to the industry, which was actually looking at sourcing at least 20 per cent from renewable resources by 2020.

Developed nations are under immense pressure from developing nations to reduce greenhouse gas emissions.

India unveiled a detailed roadmap to phase out the ozone-depleting greenhouse gases hydrochlorofluorocarbons on Tuesday.


----------



## bones20

This is my favorite thread. Only creativity and positivity. Ill minded can only gape in awe.


----------



## Ingis

*India set to be global leader in tech services: Forbes*​
MUMBAI (Reuters) - India is set to become a global leader in technology services as software companies move up in the value chain, while the weak dollar has hurt the U.S. economic recovery, the Chairman and CEO of business publisher Forbes said on Saturday.

"You have to make the distinction between pumping in money in immediate emergency response to the near collapse of the financial system and when the immediate crisis is over," Steve Forbes, 62, told Reuters, when asked what he made of the U.S. government's response to the worst global economic crisis since the Great Depression.

"This year I think the U.S. government has made a number of mistakes that has slowed the recovery. They've not reduced taxes ... in terms of the dollar, they have not stabilized the dollar. They've weakened the dollar which hurts business investments, hurts the flow of capital and small businesses," he said.

"So the government is prolonging the crisis - we should have had a strong recovery instead," Forbes said, adding that not enough was being done for job creation.

The pace of economic growth in India proved that the country was able to weather the crisis well - but the government would have to work to make the economy grow further, he said.

The Indian economy rose 6.7 percent in 2008/09, while it is expected to rise 6 percent in the current fiscal year.

"India should continue the liberalization that began in 1991, including simplifying the tax code and reducing tax rates, and allowing more overseas investments into India," he said.

He said the bureaucratic procedures should be simplified to facilitate entrepreneurs. "One step - done!"

India also needed to reduce the hurdles to building infrastructure, he said.

While it would take decades for India to become a competitor to the U.S. it had the capacity to be global leader in certain areas such as technology services.

"They are global players in certain areas, they will be leaders," he said. He said that companies such as Tata Consultancy Services, India's top software exporter and its smaller rival Wipro were already undertaking complex software projects.

After the Indian government opened up the media sector to foreign investment several overseas publications, including Forbes have made their entry into the country. The Indian edition of Forbes was launched earlier this year in a joint venture with the Network18 group, which also runs business news channel CNBC TV18.

Forbes said he was encouraged by the positive response to the magazine in India and some more products such as Forbes Lifestyle and Forbes Women would be launched some months down the line.

In response to a question on U.S. President Barack Obama winning the Nobel Peace Prize for 2009, he said, "there were no achievements...I think it was more a reaction to George Bush's foreign policy."

India set to be global leader in tech services: Forbes chief | Technology | Reuters


----------



## blueoval79

*India may lead global private equity recovery: KPMG*

The domestic and international private equity players see India as the second most attractive destination after China and feel that the country may lead the global PE recovery, according a survey.

As many as 33 per cent of investors, who participated in the survey, ranked China as the most attractive market, followed by India (29 per cent), other emerging markets (19 per cent) and developed markets (20 per cent). 

"India offers immense opportunities for PE investments and India will likely be at the forefront of a global PE recovery," said a survey by research firm KPMG. 

It said investors find India attractive as a PE destination because of its robust economic growth, tax environment, corporate governance and investment structuring. 

"The next 12 months should be viewed as an opportunity to build value in portfolio terms and show that PE is an integral part of India's future," the survey added. 

It projected 2010 to be the year of consolidation with focus on portfolio nurturing, fewer new deals or fund raising, smaller investment sizes and fewer exits. 

The KPMG survey, conducted along with Stanford University's Shorenstein Asia-Pacific Research Center, covered 40 General partners (GPs) and Limited Partners (LPs). Broadly, GPs handle investment operations directly for PEs, while LPs invest in them. 

KPMG said Indian public markets have recovered significantly since August 2009, and initial signs are indicating that there is considerable amount of liquidity in the market from institutional investors for IPOs. 

Exit options for PE funds include initial public offering, public market or strategic sale. 

On India's hurdle rates (the rates of return above which the GP starts to earn the carried interest, about 8 per cent), the survey said they were in line with developed country averages. 

"This is unexpected; because Indian PE should earn higher returns for developing country risks than developed country PE. We would, therefore, expect hurdle rates to be higher than developed country rates." it added.

India may lead global private equity recovery: KPMG- Finance-Economy-News-The Economic Times


----------



## Strings12

Industrial production grew by a whopping 10.4 per cent in August on the back of double-digit growth in mining, manufacturing and
electricity sectors. ( Watch Video )

Factory production had expanded by 1.7 per cent in the same month last year.

The impact of stimulus measures was evident as manufacturing grew by 10.2 per cent, electricity by 10.6 per cent in August.

The mining sector clocked a robust growth of 12.9 per cent in the month under review.

It was for the first time in June that the industry grew by a high rate of 8.2 per cent, after it was hit hard by the global financial crisis in the middle of September last year.

Axis Bank Economist Saugata Bhattacharya said the factory production is likely to breach nine-per cent mark in August mainly due to base effect.

"The rise of IIP is mainly due to base effect. The core sector is also high and exports have also picked up on the sequential basis," Kaur said.

Economic think-tank Institute of Economic Growth (IEG) has recently said as the economy is showing signs of recovery the industry would pick up further momentum with a growth of more than seven per cent in August and nearly nine per cent in October.

"The Index for Industrial Production (IIP) has shown an impressive growth of 6.8 per cent (in July). This figure was slightly higher than the last year's growth. It is definitely a pointer towards the revival of industrial growth," the IEG had said in its monthly monitor for the economy.

Indian industry came under adverse impact after US financial services icon Lehman Brothers collapsed, deepening the financial crisis across the world.


----------



## Jatt Boy

New Delhi: The recession period has been over in India. Yes, it was proved on this Dhanteras when automobile industry registered a record selling of cars in a day.

According to a report, over 25 thousands cars were delivered by the leading car manufacturers on Dhanteras in India. It was the highest ever booking of cars in a day.

Maruti Suzuki recorded highest number of sale with over 8,000 cars in a day.

It was the highest sell in a day by the country's leading small car manufacturer.

Consumers moved out with full fervour and enthusiasm to beat the all speculations regarding recession on this Diwali.

Demand for cars was so high that dealers could not make deliveries to many customers on the same day. Actually small cars are an opportunity for middle class to display wealth in the festival season. On the occasion of Dhanteras, an auspicious day on the Hindu calendar two days ahead of Diwali, it becomes more significant to bring new vehicle in the house.

The unexpected delivery of cars has also shown impact on BSE and its sensitive index were reportedly trading in green zone.

Record 25K cars delivered on Dhanteras

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## inferno

Great news! I also bought a new bike.


----------



## WarProfessor

Jatt Boy said:


> New Delhi: The recession period has been over in India. Yes, it was proved on this Dhanteras when automobile industry registered a record selling of cars in a day.
> 
> According to a report, over 25 thousands cars were delivered by the leading car manufacturers on Dhanteras in India. It was the highest ever booking of cars in a day.
> 
> Maruti Suzuki recorded highest number of sale with over 8,000 cars in a day.
> 
> It was the highest sell in a day by the country's leading small car manufacturer.
> 
> Consumers moved out with full fervour and enthusiasm to beat the all speculations regarding recession on this Diwali.
> 
> Demand for cars was so high that dealers could not make deliveries to many customers on the same day. Actually small cars are an opportunity for middle class to display wealth in the festival season. On the occasion of Dhanteras, an auspicious day on the Hindu calendar two days ahead of Diwali, it becomes more significant to bring new vehicle in the house.
> 
> The unexpected delivery of cars has also shown impact on BSE and its sensitive index were reportedly trading in green zone.
> 
> Record 25K cars delivered on Dhanteras



Nice. Indians are driving cars, whereas US citizens are converting to bikes. There is a wakeup call for US in store sometime in the future when they realize India will give nothing back to anyone, never.


----------



## third eye

This is crazy.

The number of cars in Delhi alone are more than that of Mumbai, Chennai & Kolkatta put together. Even when the festival season was not on , upto 1000 machines ( 2 & 4 wheelers) were added to Delhi each day.

How many fly overs can the govt make & how often can they widen roads ?

Meanwhile, could someone help by translating the lines below into understandable english ?

*Nice. Indians are driving cars, whereas US citizens are converting to bikes. There is a wakeup call for US in store sometime in the future when they realize India will give nothing back to anyone, never.
*


----------



## Iggy

WarProfessor said:


> Nice. Indians are driving cars, whereas US citizens are converting to bikes. There is a wakeup call for US in store sometime in the future when they realize India will give nothing back to anyone, never.



 According to you which state of India is claimed by US now?? or are you suggesting that we should exchange our cars with US peoples bikes??i really dont understand what you are saying?can you please translate this in English??


----------



## R.A.W.

HONG KONG: Companies in Asia are set to offer bigger pay rises next year as the region continues to rebound from global recession, notably in
India where base salary levels are poised to jump nearly 10 percent, a survey showed on Wednesday.

Salaries in Indonesia and China will also surge, by 8.7 percent and 6.7 percent respectively, whereas workers in Japan can expect a paltry 2.1 percent pay rise, according to the survey by Hewitt Associates.

The survey covered more than 2,000 local and joint-venture companies in the Asia-Pacific region. Salaries -- or annual guaranteed pay -- this year in Asia's fast-growing economic powerhouses China and India, at 4.5 percent and 6.3 percent respectively, were the lowest since 2005, Hewitt said.

Salaries barely grew at all in Hong Kong and Japan, this year as companies cut staff. More than 60 percent of companies surveyed in Hong Kong, Japan and Singapore froze wage levels, compared with only 26.1 percent in India and 30.8 percent in China.

Next year, only 6 percent of companies in India and 8.3 percent in China expect to freeze pay compared with 12-14 percent of companies in Japan, Singapore, Hong Kong and Australia.


----------



## R.A.W.

well some good news after such a long long recession


----------



## EjazR

India and Saudi Arabia to increase cooperation in tourism sector | NVO News

*New Delhi*
The Union minister of state for Tourism, Sultan Ahmed who is currently on a four day official visit to Riyadh, Saudi Arabia (05-08 October 2009) held a meeting with Dr. Salah K. Al-Bukhyyet, Vice president for Investment, Saudi Commission for Tourism and Antiquities. During their meeting, the two sides discussed matters of bilateral cooperation in the tourism and hospitality sector and issues of mutual interest particularly with regard to ways and means of increasing tourism in both the countries. The bilateral cooperation envisages finalizing international executive programme for cooperation. Sultan Ahmed offered India&#8217;s vast expertise to augment the hospitality sector in Saudi Arabia and to train and enrich the human resources in the sector; and exchange of key personnel to learn from both sides in managing and maintaining heritage sites. In the long run it was also proposed that the Indian side could set up full-fledged Management cum Training Institute for training Saudi youth in the hospitality sector. Both sides agreed that these issues will also be discussed during the forthcoming Indo-Saudi Joint Commission meeting to be held in Riyadh on 31st October, 2009

The meeting was also attended by Deputy Chief of Mission Mr. Rajeev Shahare and Mr. Bani Roy, Under Secretary, Ministry of Tourism. From the Saudi Commission for Tourism and Antiquities, Dr. Hamad Al-Ismail, Assistant Vice President for Investment Services, Dr. Fahd Al-Jarboa, Assistant Vice President for Marketing, Dr. Abdullah Alweshail, General Director, National Project for Tourism Human Resource Division and Eng. Ahmed Al-Eesa, General Director for Licensing and Quality Dept. were present in the meeting.
The Government of India Tourist Office (GOITO) Dubai in collaboration with the Embassy of India, Riyadh, has organized the &#8220;India Tourism Road Show&#8221; in Riyadh during the visit of Shri Sultan Ahmed.* There will be a special segment on medical tourism in the Road Show which is of immense interest for Saudis.*
Sultan Ahmed is leading a large delegation comprising officials from Ministry of Tourism, Government of India, Executive Directors of GOITO offices in Dubai and Tokyo and a large contingent of Indian tour operators. The event includes meetings with Saudi Commission for Tourism and Antiquities, detailed presentations on Indian tourism, buyer-seller meet between Indian tour operators and Saudi tour operators etc. The participants will also have a taste of famous Indian delicacies.


----------



## EjazR

India and Saudi Arabia to increase cooperation in tourism sector | NVO News

*New Delhi*
The Union minister of state for Tourism, Sultan Ahmed who is currently on a four day official visit to Riyadh, Saudi Arabia (05-08 October 2009) held a meeting with Dr. Salah K. Al-Bukhyyet, Vice president for Investment, Saudi Commission for Tourism and Antiquities. During their meeting, the two sides discussed matters of bilateral cooperation in the tourism and hospitality sector and issues of mutual interest particularly with regard to ways and means of increasing tourism in both the countries. The bilateral cooperation envisages finalizing international executive programme for cooperation. Sultan Ahmed offered Indias vast expertise to augment the hospitality sector in Saudi Arabia and to train and enrich the human resources in the sector; and exchange of key personnel to learn from both sides in managing and maintaining heritage sites. In the long run it was also proposed that the Indian side could set up full-fledged Management cum Training Institute for training Saudi youth in the hospitality sector. Both sides agreed that these issues will also be discussed during the forthcoming Indo-Saudi Joint Commission meeting to be held in Riyadh on 31st October, 2009

The meeting was also attended by Deputy Chief of Mission Mr. Rajeev Shahare and Mr. Bani Roy, Under Secretary, Ministry of Tourism. From the Saudi Commission for Tourism and Antiquities, Dr. Hamad Al-Ismail, Assistant Vice President for Investment Services, Dr. Fahd Al-Jarboa, Assistant Vice President for Marketing, Dr. Abdullah Alweshail, General Director, National Project for Tourism Human Resource Division and Eng. Ahmed Al-Eesa, General Director for Licensing and Quality Dept. were present in the meeting.
The Government of India Tourist Office (GOITO) Dubai in collaboration with the Embassy of India, Riyadh, has organized the India Tourism Road Show in Riyadh during the visit of Shri Sultan Ahmed.* There will be a special segment on medical tourism in the Road Show which is of immense interest for Saudis.*
Sultan Ahmed is leading a large delegation comprising officials from Ministry of Tourism, Government of India, Executive Directors of GOITO offices in Dubai and Tokyo and a large contingent of Indian tour operators. The event includes meetings with Saudi Commission for Tourism and Antiquities, detailed presentations on Indian tourism, buyer-seller meet between Indian tour operators and Saudi tour operators etc. The participants will also have a taste of famous Indian delicacies.


----------



## Sam Dhanraj

*India may purchase oil fields in Russia​*

22:34 20/10/2009

NEW DELHI, October 20 (RIA Novosti) - India's state-owned Oil and Natural Gas Corporation is considering the purchase of Russian oil fields and companies, Indian oil minister Murli Deora said.

The ONGC is currently taking part in Sakhalin-I, an oil and gas project off the coast of Russia's Pacific island of the same name. It is also the owner, via subsidiary ONGC Videsh Ltd. (OVL), of British oil company Imperial Energy, with production licenses for fields in west Siberia's Tomsk Region.

In September, India's oil minister visited Tomsk, where he held talks with Governor Viktor Kress on participating in future oil and gas projects in Russia.

"The governor invited us to take part in the development of new [oil] fields, and we will consider his offer," he said.

Deora said India, which is the third-largest consumer of oil in Asia, was* interested in taking part in the Sakhalin-3 project.*

*A high-ranking source from the Indian oil industry told RIA Novosti the ONGC could buy either existing oil companies or new oil fields in the Tomsk region, as well as in Russia's north.*

He said India would discuss energy cooperation at a meeting of the heads of major Russian and Indian enterprises, scheduled to take place ahead of a Russia-India summit in December.


----------



## EjazR

The Hindu : News : India looks East to build Asian economic community

Keen to tap the booming services market in Southeast Asia, India has pressed for an early conclusion of talks with the 10-member ASEAN on trade in services and investments to create an Asian economic community.

&#8220;We attach high importance to the early conclusion of negotiations on the trade in services and investment agreement and we should direct our officials accordingly,&#8221; Prime Minister Manmohan Singh said at the 7th India-ASEAN summit here last evening.

&#8220;Our engagement with the ASEAN countries is a key element of India&#8217;s vision of an Asian economic community. India wishes to partner ASEAN in realising this vision on the basis of mutual benefit, mutual prosperity and mutual respect,&#8221; Singh said.

After India signed the Free Trade Agreement with the Association of Southeast Asian Nations (ASEAN) in August, the two sides have started negotiations to broadbase the pact to include investment and services.

The FTA is now limited to trade in goods. With services contributing 55 per cent of its economy, India is quite keen on tapping the growing services market in Southeast Asia.

Singh expressed confidence that the two-way trade between India and ASEAN would touch USD 50 billion by 2010.

ASEAN&#8217;s 10 member countries are Thailand, Vietnam, Cambodia, Brunei, Laos, Myanmar, Malaysia, Indonesia, Singapore and the Philippines.

&#8220;We (India-ASEAN) should aim for an even higher target for our trade turnover,&#8221; Singh said. India&#8212;ASEAN trade was estimated at USD 48 billion in 2008.

He said the Free Trade Agreement is a first major step towards creating an India-ASEAN regional trade and investment area.

Singh also proposed steps like intensification of talks on an open-skies policy, simplification of the visa regime to encourage business and tourist travel to further strengthen the two-way ties.


----------



## Insane

*The Billion Dollar Companies from India ( Revenue $ Billion)*

1	Indian Oil	51.66
2	Reliance Industries	34.03
3	Tata Steel	32.77
4	Bharat Petroleum	27.71
5	Hindustan Petroleum	25.43
6	Oil & Natural Gas	24.04
7	State Bank of India	22.63
8	Icici Bank	15.06
9	Hindalco Industries	14.87
10	Steel Authority of India	9.82
11	NTPC	9.63
12	Tata Motors	8.54
13	Larsen & Toubro	7.3
14	Bharti Airtel	6.73
15	Mahindra & Mahindra	5.92
16	Tata Consultancy Svcs	5.7
17	Wipro	4.98
18	Bharat Heavy Electricals	4.81
19	GAIL (India)	4.69
20	Reliance Communications	4.26
21	Grasim Industries	4.23
22	Canara Bank	4.19
23	Infosys Technologies	4.16
24	Punjab National Bank	4.15
25	ITC	3.65
26	Bank of India	3.62
27	Bank of Baroda	3.56
28	DLF	3.5
29	HDFC Bank	3.09
30	Union Bank of India	2.66
31	Hero Honda Motors	2.57
32	IDBI Bank	2.51
33	Indian Overseas Bank	2.25
34	Central Bank of India	2.22
35	HDFC-Housing Devel	2.21
36	Axis Bank	2.2
37	Syndicate Bank	2.2
38	Oriental Bank of Commerce	1.86
39	Allahabad Bank	1.81
40	UCO Bank	1.81
41	Indian Bank	1.56
42	NMDC	1.42
43	Jindal Steel & Power	1.36
44	Power Finance	1.26
45	National Aluminium	1.24
46	Power Grid of India	1.15

Source of data :The Global 2000 - Forbes.com


----------



## Insane

*Indian Companies with $Billion plus Profit ( $Billion)*

1	Oil & Natural Gas	4.95
2	Reliance Industries	4.87
3	Tata Steel	3.08
4	State Bank of India	2.23
5	Indian Oil	1.97
6	DLF	1.95
7	Steel Authority of India	1.89
8	NTPC	1.86
9	Bharti Airtel	1.59
10	Reliance Communications	1.35
11	Tata Consultancy Svcs	1.25
12	Infosys Technologies	1.16

I want this list to grow to 50 by 2015.


----------



## Insane

*Companies with Market Cap over $5 Billion ( $Billion)*

1	Reliance Industries	35.95
2	NTPC	29.7
3	Oil & Natural Gas	28.91
4	Bharti Airtel	23.63
5	Infosys Technologies	13.79
6	ITC	13.48
7	Bharat Heavy Electricals	13.37
8	State Bank of India	12.75
9	NMDC	11.75
10	Indian Oil	10.2
11	Tata Consultancy Svcs	9.2
12	Power Grid of India	7.94
13	HDFC Bank	7.36
14	Icici Bank	7.14
15	HDFC-Housing Devel	7.05
16	Larsen & Toubro	6.99
17	Reliance Communications	6.27
18	Steel Authority of India	6.14
19	Wipro	5.93
20	DLF	5.05
21	GAIL (India)	5.04

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bullhead

*India Now Has Record 500 Million Telephone Subscribers*

NEW DELHI, Oct 30 (Bernama) -- India's telephone subscribers have crossed a staggering 500 million mark this year, ahead of the 2010 deadline set by the government to achieve the target.

India's Communications and Information Technology Minister A. Raja said well-poised polices introduced to restructure the sector had helped to achieve the growth target at an earlier date.

"We set our target to achieve 500 million subscribers by 2010, but we crossed the milestone in September 2009. It was stupendous achievement," Raja said at the curtain-raiser ceremony of the India Telecom 2009 conference.

"But the government is more ambitious to achieve a billion subscribers in the next few years, a possible figure based on the 12 million Indians subscribing every month," he said.

The government has not set a specific timeline for the new target.

The telecommunication sector is India's success story, which is now one of the main drivers of the Indian economy, unscathed even by the recent economic slowdown.

India, ruled by the Congress-led United Progressive Alliance (UPA), is bent on increasing the rural teledensity to 200 million connections by 2010, up from the current 145 million rural subscribers.

"We want to connect every part of rural India, so the poorest of the poor can benefit. This will help to bridge the digital divide," said Raja.

Increasing segments of the rural population in India, over 60 per cent of the one billion people, are beginning to rely more on telecommunication, mainly for healthcare, e-education and farming, making it the most wanted infrastructure in the economy.

The India Telecom 2009 conference themed "Telecom for Inclusive Growth" is scheduled from Dec 3 to 5.


BERNAMA - India Now Has Record 500 Million Telephone Subscribers


----------



## New Shivaji

GMR Group of Bangalore on Saturday become the first Indian company to operate an airport abroad with the formal opening of the new terminal building of the Istanbul Sabia Gokcen International airport here.

"With the opening of this airport terminal building a new era of relationship and economic partnership has begun.

This has opened many more avenues for the Indian and Turkish companies to join hands," Civil Aviation Minister Praful Patel

said during the inauguration ceremony.

The terminal, built in a record time of the 18 months, was inaugurated by the Prime Minister of Turkey Recep Tayyip Erdogan. Patel and Malaysian Transport Minister, Y B Datuk Seri Ong Tee Keat were also present at the ceremony. Sabiha Gokcen International airport, which is being operated by the GMR Group, along with its partners Malaysian

Airports Holding Berhard (MAHB) and Limak Insaat San Ve Tic A S (Limak) of Turkey, is the third airport being constructed by the GMR group after Hyderabad and Delhi airports.

The completion of the project makes GMR the first Indian private sector company to have successfully completed an airport project abroad. "The new terminal building, built at the cost of Rs 4000 crore, has been designed to handle 20 million passenger as the old terminal building has become nearly full to its capacity," G M Rao said.

The new airport project, being undertaken at a cost of more than Rs 3,100 crore, will have an ultimate passenger handling capacity of 25 million annually.

The airport currently handles 5 million passengers annually. The new terminal will become fully operational on November 9 when Turkish Airlines begins its operations to seven new European destinations including London, Moscow, Amsterdam and Berlin. Malaysian Airlines also plans to start operating three times a week to the new airport, Chairman of Malaysian Airports, Aris bin Othman said.

The new terminal will have a four storey car park with a capacity to park 4,700 cars and 72 buses apart from 112 check-in counters and a 124 room airport hotel adjacent to the terminal.

The new terminal will be a gastronomical delight for passengers. The area earmarked for food court is being increased more than three fold to 5,000 square meter food court from about 1,300 square meters at present.

GMR along with the Turkish company Limak and Malaysia Airports Holding Berhard Airports won the contract to build the new airport building. The contact is on a Build Operate Transfer (BOT) model with the consortium having rights for 20 years.

Sabiha Gokcen International airport, named after the world's first woman fighter pilot, is located in the Asian side of Istanbul. The city has two airports one each on the European and Asian sides. The Turkish government is also working on the undersea link via Metro to enhance connectivity with the Asian side


----------



## deathfromabove

*Foreign Aid and India: Financing the Leviathan State*

With a debate now raging over whether further foreign aid programs financed by U.S. taxpayers are justified in the post-Cold War era, a review of the development experience of the recipient of the largest amount of foreign aid is instructive. India has received more foreign aid than any other developing nation since the end of World War II&#8211;estimated at almost $55 billion since the beginning of its First Five-Year Plan in 1951.(1) It has long been an article of faith among development economists and policymakers that foreign aid is a necessary and central component of economic development, yet the record of Indian economic development since 1947 belies that view.

India has had one of the lowest rates of growth of all developing countries and remains one of the poorest countries in the world after almost 45 years of aid-financed, centrally planned development. Foreign aid has directly financed and sustained India&#8217;s centralized planning and control framework and thereby financed the growth of one of the noncommunist world&#8217;s largest and most inefficient public sectors. In 1988-89, 101 of the country&#8217;s 222 largest public-sector companies recorded losses and contributed to a federal deficit five times as large, in relative terms, as the U.S. budget deficit.(2)

Today, after nearly 45 years of planned economic development, India&#8217;s annual per capita income remains around $300. Almost 40 percent of Indians live below the official poverty line, and the absolute number of Indians in that category increased sharply between the late 1950s and the mid-1980s. In short, India is a paradigmatic case of the failure of government-sponsored aid; it stands as a dramatic testimonial to why such aid should go the way of the socialist development model it has bankrolled for decades.

Foreign Aid and India: Financing the Leviathan State

DAWN.COM | Business | WB okays $4.3bn loans to India


----------



## Chanakyaa

deathfromabove said:


> *
> 
> India has had one of the lowest rates of growth of all developing countries and remains one of the poorest countries in the world after almost 45 years of aid-financed, centrally planned development. *


*

Absolute Crap.





*


----------



## jaunty

deathfromabove said:


> *Foreign Aid and India: Financing the Leviathan State*
> 
> With a debate now raging over whether further foreign aid programs financed by U.S. taxpayers are justified in the post-Cold War era, a review of the development experience of the recipient of the largest amount of foreign aid is instructive. India has received more foreign aid than any other developing nation since the end of World War II&#8211;estimated at almost $55 billion since the beginning of its First Five-Year Plan in 1951.(1) It has long been an article of faith among development economists and policymakers that foreign aid is a necessary and central component of economic development, yet the record of Indian economic development since 1947 belies that view.
> 
> India has had one of the lowest rates of growth of all developing countries and remains one of the poorest countries in the world after almost 45 years of aid-financed, centrally planned development. Foreign aid has directly financed and sustained India&#8217;s centralized planning and control framework and thereby financed the growth of one of the noncommunist world&#8217;s largest and most inefficient public sectors. In 1988-89, 101 of the country&#8217;s 222 largest public-sector companies recorded losses and contributed to a federal deficit five times as large, in relative terms, as the U.S. budget deficit.(2)
> 
> Today, after nearly 45 years of planned economic development, India&#8217;s annual per capita income remains around $300. Almost 40 percent of Indians live below the official poverty line, and the absolute number of Indians in that category increased sharply between the late 1950s and the mid-1980s. In short, India is a paradigmatic case of the failure of government-sponsored aid; it stands as a dramatic testimonial to why such aid should go the way of the socialist development model it has bankrolled for decades.
> 
> Foreign Aid and India: Financing the Leviathan State
> 
> DAWN.COM | Business | WB okays $4.3bn loans to India



*First stop being a smart@$$, you are proving yourself to be a dumb@$$. 
Here is how-- let me show you*

The article you posted dates back to* May 6, 1992, *might be the worst phase in Indian economy post-independence. 

Now to cover up you have also given a recent Dawn link thinking people will be fooled. But you are wrong mate I am posting the dawn article below---



> *WB okays $4.3bn loans to India*
> 
> Thursday, 24 Sep, 2009
> 
> 
> WASHINGTON: The World Bank announced $4.3 billion in loans to India, including two billion for the banking sector, to help strengthen its economy amid the global economic crisis.
> 
> The World Bank said on Tuesday its executive board approved loans for projects in five countries, with the loans for India by far the largest.
> 
> The four projects worth $4.3 billion to India are &#8216;designed to support the government&#8217;s infrastructure agenda and bolster its economic stimulus program,&#8217; the Washington-based development lender said.
> 
> The bank noted that after a period of high economic growth &#8212; which reached 9.7 per cent in 2006-07 &#8212; the onset of the global financial crisis in 2008 saw a decline in India&#8217;s growth rate to about 5-6 per cent in the fourth quarter of 2008-09.
> 
> * The bank projected a &#8216;realistic&#8217; growth rate of between 5.5 and 6.5 per cent for 2009-10 for Asia&#8217;s third-largest economy, after Japan and China.*
> *
> &#8216;This is a crucial time to support India,&#8217; Roberto Zagha, World Bank country director for India, said in a statement.
> *
> 
> &#8216;While the worst of the crisis seems to be behind us, doubts linger about the strength of the comeback, partly because the strength of the global recovery is uncertain.
> 
> Today&#8217;s support will help maintain credit growth and continued infrastructure investments,&#8217; he said.
> 
> 
> Zagha said supporting infrastructure development was crucial to &#8216;lay the foundations for stronger future growth.&#8217; The World Bank said it had extended a $2 billion loan to support the banking sector, in response to a request from the Indian government to support stimulus measures to counter the worst global downturn in six decades.
> 
> &#8216;This will help maintain the confidence of the public in the banking sector, prevent shortages of capital from leading to a slowdown in credit growth, and provide a capital buffer to public sector banks to absorb the possible increase in non-performing assets resulting from the global financial crisis and its impact on India&#8217;s economy,&#8217; it said.
> 
> The loan is for 30 years and includes a five-year grace period in which India is exempt from repayments.
> 
> 
> A 28-year loan of $1.195 billion was aimed at increasing the availability of long-term financing for the India Infrastructure Finance Company to provide public-private financing of infrastructure projects.
> 
> The &#8216;pipeline&#8217; of projects under consideration &#8216;includes selected power, roads, and ports projects,&#8217; it said.
> 
> 
> A loan of $1 billion, maturing in nearly 30 years, would support the Fifth Power System Development Project aimed at strengthening India&#8217;s electricity transmission system.
> 
> The three loans will be provided by the International Bank for Reconstruction and Development (IBRD), the bank&#8217;s institution that aims to reduce poverty in middle-income and creditworthy poorer countries by promoting sustainable development.
> 
> A $150 million, 35-year credit, was granted by the bank&#8217;s International Development Association, which helps the poorest country by providing interest-free loans and grants.&#8212;AFP


\


----------



## RiazHaq

There is nothing more basic in terms of human necessities than the adequate availability of roti, kapra aur makaan. Going beyond these bare essentials of food, clothing and housing, one can add sanitation, health care and education. 

Credible published data from reliable international agencies indicates that PAKISTAN IS AHEAD OF INDIA IN FIVE OF THE SIX INDICATORS. In education, however, Pakistan is marginally behind India, which itself suffers from low levels of literacy and wide gender gap resulting in very poor showing on the UNDP HDI this year, and in prior years. In fact, India dropped six places on the world rankings from a low of 128 to an even lower 134. Unfortunately, Pakistan has also slipped three ranks on the list, down from 138 to 141, mainly due to its deficit in literacy and gender discrimination.

Read more at Haq's Musings: Food, Clothing and Shelter in India and Pakistan


----------



## MilesTogo

This is great! I had the wrong impression. Indians buckle up. We need to go faster.



RiazHaq said:


> There is nothing more basic in terms of human necessities than the adequate availability of roti, kapra aur makaan. Going beyond these bare essentials of food, clothing and housing, one can add sanitation, health care and education.
> 
> Credible published data from reliable international agencies indicates that PAKISTAN IS AHEAD OF INDIA IN FIVE OF THE SIX INDICATORS. In education, however, Pakistan is marginally behind India, which itself suffers from low levels of literacy and wide gender gap resulting in very poor showing on the UNDP HDI this year, and in prior years. In fact, India dropped six places on the world rankings from a low of 128 to an even lower 134. Unfortunately, Pakistan has also slipped three ranks on the list, down from 138 to 141, mainly due to its deficit in literacy and gender discrimination.
> 
> Read more at Haq's Musings: Food, Clothing and Shelter in India and Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lockh33d

India is fail at everything lol. Economy, military and global influence wise.


----------



## Iggy

lockh33d said:


> India is fail at everything lol. Economy, military and global influence wise.



Can understand your frustration buddy..Keep up the good work of your trolling..with in few days your name will also ended up in Hall of Shame


----------



## lockh33d

seiko said:


> Can understand your frustration buddy..Keep up the good work of your trolling..with in few days your name will also ended up in Hall of Shame



And I'll come back in another manner


----------



## Iggy

lockh33d said:


> And I'll come back in another manner



So you already tried it huh ??


----------



## lockh33d

seiko said:


> So you already tried it huh ??



I'm thinking of trying


----------



## EjazR

India, Nepal sign new treaty

Kathmandu, Oct 27 (PTI) India and Nepal today signed a new treaty making it easier for the Nepalese manufactured products to enter the Indian market duty-free.

Besides, the two countries signed the agreement to control unauthorised trade.

Under the new treaty, which replaces the 1996 agreement, the validity of the trade pact between the two neighbouring countries has been increased from 5 to 7 years, making the business regime stable.

Under the bilateral arrangement, the Nepalese manufactured products are allowed to enter India free of basic customs duty. However, India does not expect the same treatment from the neighbouring country.

The agreement was signed here by India's Commerce and Industry Minister Anand Sharma and Nepal's Minister of Commerce and Supplies Rajendra Mahto.


----------



## shravan

Saudi-India ties enter new era

RIYADH: Both Saudi and Indian businessmen will now get long-term multiple entry visas to visit each others country  this was one of the major decisions taken at the 8th meeting of the Indo-Saudi Joint Commission which concluded at the Royal Conference Palace here on Saturday.

Commerce and Industry Minister Abdullah Zainal Alireza and Indian Finance Minister Pranab Mukherjee led the discussions on behalf of the Saudi and Indian teams respectively. Others who attended the meeting were M.O.H. Farook, Indian ambassador, Rajeev Shahare, deputy chief of the mission, and Faisal Al-Trad, Saudi ambassador in New Delhi.

The new scheme would facilitate frequent business visits from both sides and enhance bilateral economic and commercial exchanges, a spokesman from the Indian team said.

Other developments included an understanding for cooperation between the two countries in customs, oil, gas, minerals, science and technology. New areas of cooperation were also introduced for the first time in engineering, agriculture and higher education.

Both sides also decided to set up a monitoring-review mechanism on the progress of the implementation of the agreed recommendations. The commission also addressed the concerns of both sides regarding labor issues and community-welfare matters.

Delivering his opening remarks at the meeting, Alireza said bilateral relations between the Kingdom and India would reach new heights in economy and trade.

The two countries share common goals toward the development of economy and trade, as a result we could see remarkable developments in bilateral relations in the relevant sectors, he said. He also recalled that the visit of Custodian of the Two Holy Mosques King Abdullah, the subsequent Delhi Declaration and the proposed visit of Indian Premier Manmohan Singh would enhance existing cooperation.

He said the volume of two-way trade stood at $103 billion. Replying to the Saudi minister, Mukherjee praised the endeavors of the Saudi government in supporting India at all international forums including the G20.

We share identical views on the themes of the G20, including the ongoing deliberations on climate change, and look forward to continued cooperation from Saudi Arabia, he added. The Indian minister noted that India is currently the Kingdoms fifth largest trading partner.

During the day, Mukherjee also met Custodian of the Two Holy Mosques King Abdullah and discussed important bilateral, regional and international issues. He also held separate discussions with his counterpart Dr. Ibrahim Al-Assaf and Foreign Minister Prince Saud Al-Faisal on matters of mutual interest. In a separate event, Mukherjee inaugurated the India Textiles Buyers and Sellers Meet with Alireza at the Riyadh Palace Hotel. The show, which was attended by more than 20 Indian companies, was organized by the Synthetic Rayon and Textile Export Promotion Council (SRTEPC).

Describing the meeting of the Indo-Saudi Joint Commission as successful, Mukherjee, said that the two parties had a wide range of discussions starting from the hydrocarbon sector to new areas in science, technology and information technology.


----------



## Bullhead

*India buys half of IMF's gold for sale*

MUMBAI/WASHINGTON, Nov 3 (Reuters) - The International Monetary Fund has sold 200 tonnes of gold to the Reserve Bank of India for $6.8 billion, quietly executing half of a long-planned bullion sale that has threatened to slow gold's ascent.

The sale, which surprised traders who expected China to be the leading buyer, will relieve the gold market of some uncertainty over how and when the IMF would sell 403.3 tonnes of gold, about one-eighth of its total stock. The deal will increase India's gold holdings to the tenth largest among central banks.

It also fuelled speculation that other governments -- including Beijing -- may be ready to diversify their reserves even at near-record gold prices, helping soak up IMF supply that the fund may otherwise be forced to sell on the open market.

"Central banks in India and China will be happy to accumulate gold at these levels. I will not be surprised to see even some Southeast Asian banks buying gold," Aaron Smith, Asia head of the $1.65 billion technical trading fund Superfund, told Reuters.

For graphics on the world's top gold reserve holders: here

Spot gold prices XAU= rose about $4 to $1,063 an ounce on Tuesday, just shy of last month's $1,070.40 record high, aided primarily by a falling U.S. dollar. Traders said the IMF news could add to the market's upward momentum. [GOL/]

"The fact that they've sold the gold to India would suggest there's going to be fewer official sales by the IMF on the market. So that might be a positive theme for the gold price," said David Moore, commodities strategist at Commonwealth Bank of Australia.

SURPRISE BUYER

Although the IMF's plan to sell a share of its gold holdings in order to increase low-cost lending to poor countries had been flagged for a year before it was formally approved in September, both the speed of the deal and the buyer were a surprise.

Although India is the world's biggest consumer of gold, primarily in the form of jewellery and investment among its billion-plus people, its central bank had given few indications of being a front-runner in the move to diversify into bullion.

The proportion of gold as part of its total foreign reserves had fallen over the past decades, officials said.

India's foreign exchange reserves held at the central bank totalled $285.5 billion on Oct. 23, of which gold comprised just over $10 billion. The latest purchase will lift its share of gold holdings from near 4 percent to about 6 percent, much less than most of the developed world but four times China's share.

For a graphic on the share of gold in central bank reserves: here

Former Reserve Bank of India Governor Bimal Jalan said the move was aimed at boosting resources for the IMF as both India and China had promised to help raise "fungible resources" to help other developing countries.

"This transaction is an important step toward achieving the objectives of the IMF's limited gold sales program, which are to help put the fund's finances on a sound long-term footing and enable us to step up much-needed concessional lending to the poorest countries," the IMF's managing director, Dominique Strauss-Kahn, said in a statement on Monday.

The Reserve Bank of India said the purchase was an official sector off-market transaction and was executed during Oct. 19-30 at market-based prices.

An IMF official said the sale was concluded at an average price of about $1,045 an ounce and that the transaction would be paid in hard currency and not in IMF Special Drawing Rights.

NO MARKET DISRUPTION

A senior IMF official, speaking on condition of anonymity, declined to say whether other central banks have expressed interest in buying the remaining gold for sale.

He said if no other central banks came forward, the IMF would proceed as planned to sell the gold in the market, but reiterated that the fund would publicize its intentions before doing so to avoid disrupting the market.

Still, the threat of further open-market sales remains a medium-term source of concern for gold traders, mindful of the five-year pact among European central banks to sell down a maximum 400 tonnes a year of their holdings, an agreement that was renewed in August and includes the IMF volume. [ID:nN02468120]

The market's focus has now shifted to China, which has reportedly been in talks with the IMF about buying some of the fund's bullion as Beijing seeks to shift some of its more than $2 trillion in foreign exchange reserves away from the U.S. dollar.

"Now people may think China will buy the other half," said Ronald Leung, director of Lee Cheong Gold Dealers in Hong Kong.

Already the world's top producer of gold and rivalling India as a consumer, China revealed this year that it had quietly lifted its own government holdings of gold stocks to 1,054 tonnes from 400 tonnes when it last reported its holdings in 2003.

It is the first time since 2000 that the IMF has sold gold to a central bank. Between December 1999 and April 2000 in separate transactions, the IMF sold a total of 12.9 million ounces of gold to member countries Brazil and Mexico. 

WRAPUP 1-India buys half of IMF's gold for sale; who's next? | Markets | Bonds News | Reuters

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bullhead

*India's Economy To Grow 8% In FY11: Planning Commission *

India's economy is likely to achieve a growth of 8% in fiscal 2011 from an estimated growth of 6.3% in the current fiscal, reported the media quoting Planning Commission. The Planning Commission also forecast that the Indian economy will register a growth rate of 9% in 2011-12 and 10% in 2014-15. 

The Planning Commission made these assumptions while estimating government finances. It said that the global slowdown has pushed India's growth to 6.7% in fiscal 2009 from about 9% in the year ago. The economy expanded 6.1% in the first quarter of this fiscal and is likely to drop in the second quarter before picking up.

The Government and the Reserve Bank of India came out with various stimulus measures like tax cuts and making available liquidity to cash-starved industries to weather the impact of the global crisis. However, the stimulus measures, which included tax cuts and increase in plan expenditure to encourage growth, widened the fiscal deficit to 6.2% last year. The deficit is estimated at 6.8% this year as the government continues the stimulus measures raising expenditure to over Rs.10 lakh crore. 


RTTNews - Economic News, Economic Reports, Global Economic News,Global Economic Reports, Economic Market Analysis...


----------



## Tejas-MkII

India still likes dollars despite buying gold: FM


3 Nov 2009, 2000 hrs IST, AGENCIES


Print EMail Discuss Share Save Comment Text: 



NEW DELHI: A decision by the Reserve Bank of India to buy 200 tonnes of gold from the IMF for $6.7 billion does not reflect a preference for the How to invest in gold
Few tips to buy gold
Is gold fund for you? 
Where Re comes from & goes
How to identify fake notes
Forex Converter

metal over the dollar, the finance minister said Tuesday. 

*The International Monetary Fund kicked off its planned sale of more than 400 tonnes of gold with an announcement Monday that it had sold almost half to India, the world's biggest gold consumer, at near-record prices. *
The purchase "doesn't mean we don't prefer the dollar any more or like gold any better," Finance Minister Pranab Mukherjee told reporters in New Delhi. 

Some analysts expect central banks around the world to diversify their holdings and purchase more gold as a shield against a weakening dollar. 

The bank said in a statement that the purchase "was done as part of the Reserve Bank's foreign exchange reserves management operations". 

The central bank's stock of the precious metal increased to 557 million tonnes from 357 tonnes, a jump of over 55 percent. 

The bank said the purchase "was an official sector off-market transaction and was executed over a two-week period during October 19-30, 2009 at market-based prices". 

The IMF is selling the gold to raise resources to augment its operations and provide concessional loans to poor countries. 

Its current gold stock of 357 tonnes is valued at around $9.6 billion. 

A senior IMF official said that the IMF was "lucky" in selling the 200 tonnes to India for roughly 1,045 dollars an ounce, compared with 850 dollars an ounce in April 2008. 

India is the world's biggest consumer of gold, importing between 700 and 800 tonnes of the metal every year or 20 percent of global demand.


----------



## Tejas-MkII

India Breach 500-mn Subscribers Mark 
By CXOtoday Staff 
Mumbai, Nov 02, 2009 1231 hrs IST 

*India has officially scaled past the 500-million subscriber base mark for all the telecom services in September ahead of the targeted period of 2010.*

*
India has achieved an overall teledensity of 44%. *


*The country is estimated to cross the 500-million mark for mobile services as well by December this year*, said Union Communications Minister A Raja.


"*The consistent efforts both by the government and the industry have helped in reducing the high imbalance of rural-urban divide ratio from 1:10 to 1:5 in a short span of three years and the rural teledensity jumped from 4.5% to 19%*," Raja said.


The minister further informed that 6,500 mobile towers out of 7,500 towers of phase-I with subsidy support from USO Fund have already started radiating. USOF is also coming with various schemes including laying of dark fibre in a big way for creating adequate backhaul infrastructure in rural area.


"I am happy that the private sector has started participating in rural sector in a much bigger way and they now account for 80% of the rural telecom market. I am sure that the continued participation by the private sector will help us in achieving the government target of 40% rural teledensity well before the set timeline of 2014," Raja said.


----------



## jwh

Congrutulations to india's strong economy growth.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## brahmastra

RBI earns 14900 carore in 24 Hours


gold price when RBI bought 200 ton gold was US$ 1045 per ounce
gold price after 24 hours US$ 1090 per ounce. 45 US$ net profit.
1 ounce gold = 28.35 gram gold
1 ounce gold price = US$ 1,090 
1 gram gold price = US$ 38.45
1 US Dollar = INR 47.00
Local price of 1 gram gold = INR 1807.00
10 gram gold = INR 18,070.00
*India's profit per 1 gram = INR 745.00*
100 gram profit = INR 74,500.00
1 kg profit = INR 7.45 Lacks
*1 Ton profit = INR 74.50 carore*
100 Ton profit = INR 7450 carore
*200 Ton profit = INR 14,900 carore*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MilesTogo

keep tracking - it might go down



brahmastra said:


> RBI earns 14900 carore in 24 Hours
> 
> 
> gold price when RBI bought 200 ton gold was US$ 1045 per ounce
> gold price after 24 hours US$ 1090 per ounce. 45 US$ net profit.
> 1 ounce gold = 28.35 gram gold
> 1 ounce gold price = US$ 1,090
> 1 gram gold price = US$ 38.45
> 1 US Dollar = INR 47.00
> Local price of 1 gram gold = INR 1807.00
> 10 gram gold = INR 18,070.00
> *India's profit per 1 gram = INR 745.00*
> 100 gram profit = INR 74,500.00
> 1 kg profit = INR 7.45 Lacks
> *1 Ton profit = INR 74.50 carore*
> 100 Ton profit = INR 7450 carore
> *200 Ton profit = INR 14,900 carore*


----------



## brahmastra

MilesTogo said:


> keep tracking - it might go down



yes it might go down. but in a long run it will go surely up.
Trust me on this. I'm Gujju... I know better.


----------



## bones20

brahmastra said:


> yes it might go down. but in a long run it will go surely up.
> Trust me on this. I'm Gujju... I know better.


Kem Cho Gujju Bhai! Om NaMo Namah - if you get me.

It doesnt really matter whether gold goes up or down. Its a long term acquisition by India. The most important thing right now is to reduce the Dollar holdings because we all know where it is heading.


----------



## brahmastra

bones20 said:


> Kem Cho Gujju Bhai! Om NaMo Namah - if you get me.
> 
> It doesnt really matter whether gold goes up or down. Its a long term acquisition by India. The most important thing right now is to reduce the Dollar holdings because we all know where it is heading.



Om *NaMo *Namah!
your evaluation is right.


----------



## Bullhead

*More Indians graduate in maths, science than in US, Japan*

India's infrastructure on education may have a long way to go to reach global standards, but when it comes to the sheer number of 
students graduating in maths and science, the country outperforms the US, Europe and Japan, says a new study. 

India, in fact, ranks 17th based on this parameter, against 48 for the US, 33 for Japan and 38 for China, says the study by Ernst and Young, conducted jointly with the Associated Chambers of Commerce and Industry (Assocham). 

Germany, according to the study, ranks first, followed by Singapore and France. 

"The number of science and engineering graduates is an important consideration. There are 690,000 students of science and maths graduating every year -- much higher than China, Japan, the US and Europe," said D S Rawat, secretary general of Assocham. 

"In China, the number of such graduates each year is 530,000, against 350,000 in Japan, 420,000 in the US and 470,000 in the EU," added Rawat, while releasing the study Thursday. 

Some key facts about Indian education system highlighted by the study are: 

-More than 2.3 million graduates every year 

-Nearly 750,000 post-graduates per annum 

-Second largest pool of scientists and engineers in the world 

-Second largest number of trained doctors 

-As many as 389 universities, 14,169 colleges and 1,500 research institutions 

According to the study, changes in the education system were also necessary to meet the exacting demands of a knowledge economy. The exam system also needs to be overhauled to base it more on solving problem than in enhancing memorising capabilities of students. 

"If higher education in India is liberalised with massive expansion of professional education and more institutions under public-private initiatives, the system can be completely transformed to acquire well established global standards," said Rawat. 

Research institutions should be encouraged to incubate enterprises through a Rs.5,000-crore (over $1-billion) fund. An expenditure of 3 percent of gross domestic product for research is needed to encourage innovation and to nurture original ideas and thinking.


----------



## MilesTogo

secret lies in population



Bullhead said:


> *More Indians graduate in maths, science than in US, Japan*


----------



## Ruag

*Assembly approves trade pact with India*



> The National Assembly yesterday ratified a comprehensive economic partnership agreement with India, opening the way to the elimination or lowering of tariffs on more than $15 billion in annual bilateral trade with Asia's third largest economy.
> 
> The trade pact, which does not require ratification by India, could nearly double the volume of trade between the two sides, India's trade minister said.
> 
> Korea and India concluded the CEPA in early August to cut duties on such goods as auto parts and electronics, and to boost cooperation between the two Asian economic powerhouses. The accord will likely take effect on Jan. 1 next year.
> 
> The deal is the first by India with a developed economy and Korea's eighth free trade pact, including deals to open up markets with the United States and the European Union that have yet to be implemented.
> 
> The pact with the EU is expected to be approved by Korea's parliament much quicker than the U.S. deal, which has also been unpopular with some Democrats in the U.S. Congress.
> 
> The Korea-India deal will eliminate tariffs on three quarters of India's imports from Korea by value, and more than 80 percent of Korea's imports from India.
> 
> Bilateral trade between Korea and India reached $15.6 billion last year.
> 
> A study by the state-run Korea Institute for International Economic Policy said the pact could boost annual two-way trade by $3.3 billion in the near term and raise Korea's GDP by 1.3 trillion won ($1.06 billion).
> 
> Korea's main exports to India are auto parts, petroleum products, and mobile phones. Its largest import from India is naphtha, accounting for more than half of all imports in 2008.



The Korea Herald : The Nation's No.1 English Newspaper

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chanakyaa

So Finally we can see the LG Products going even Cheaper.
Gr8 Move.
Im planning to get a HDTV Soon. This will save my shillings.


----------



## inferno

Damn!! I have bought one already....


----------



## EjazR

*Trade pact a road to $1-trillion Gulf market for India: Bahrain :: Samay Live*

New Delhi: The free trade agreement that India and Gulf countries hope to sign will give Indian firms greater access to the $1-trillion market in the Middle East, apart from a cost-competitive route to western economies like the US, a senior executive of Bahrain's Economic Development Board has said.
"The six GCC (Gulf Cooperation Council) countries are a $1-trillion market. This region is going to contribute sizeably to global economic growth," said the board's chief operating officer Kamal Ahmed here Monday.

"Bahrain is located at the heart of the Gulf, and is connected to two big economic zones, Saudi Arabia and Oman," Ahmed said at the World Economic Forum's (WEF's) India Economic Summit being held in the national capital.

As per the Associated Chambers of Commerce and Industry of India (Assocham), India has seen a four-fold increase in trade with GCC countries over the last five years.

With negotiations over the GCC Free Trade Agreement to be concluded soon, trade volume could increase to over $40 billion by 2010.

Bahrain is seeking to attract Indian companies from sectors that will provide high value services like information and communications technology and financial services, apart seeking to improve its non-oil trade with India.

It is also stepping up efforts to attract more professional talent.

"In the past five years, we issued about 500,000 work permits to overseas professionals. Of course this included workers also," Ahmed said.

"Though this number may drop, we will still continue to look for overseas talent."

Besides attending the WEF summit, Ahmed is also chairing a road show that he will be taking to Mumbai, Hyderabad and Chennai, besides Delhi, and which will showcase the benefits of establishing a base in Bahrain for Indian companies.


----------



## amunhotep

A survey of retail crime and loss in the world says India has the highest retail shrinkage at 3.2% in the world. Retail shrinkage is the loss of products due to shoplifting, employee theft, paperwork errors and supplier fraud. *The countrys retailers complain that the main causes for the US $2.6 billion loss are shoplifting and employee theft. *
The survey, the third annual Global Retail Theft Barometer 2009, covered 1,069 large retailers across 41 countries between July 2008 and June 2009. 

India has consistently maintained its position in top spot with desi thieves preferring to steal electronic items, cosmetics, alcohol, apparel and jewellery over other goods because of their value and portability. The international list of most-stolen merchandise includes Wii games, printer cartridges, razor blades, branded watches and DVDs. The smaller the gadget the more the chances of it getting stolen, explains Nilesh Gupta, managing partner of electronics and durables retail chain Vijay Sales. MP3 players and cell phones are the most stolen items, he says. 


here is the link 


A nation of shoplifters? India No.1 in retail theft - India - The Times of India


----------



## Bullhead

OK, on a serious note. This is bad, very bad.


----------



## Brainwashed

since the theft happens so frequently, it's more likely the shoplifters sell the goods than simply use them. i guess the they kinda have a "industrial chain"---the shoplifters, the transporters, the distributers etc...the police really gotta do sth to stop these nasty things


----------



## EjazR

*AFP: India&#39;s economy to grow 8 pct next year: official*

NEW DELHI &#8212; India's economy will grow by eight percent next year and could return to nine percent the following year as the global economy picks up, a top government policy adviser said Wednesday.

The Indian economy, which was expanding by nine percent before the global financial crisis hit, is expected to grow by 6.5 percent this year, said Montek Singh Ahluwalia, deputy head of the Planning Commission.

"It will be a year of slowdown as a result of global developments but we will still have the world's second-fastest rate of growth (after China)," said Ahluwalia.

Ahluwalia, a close adviser to the prime minister, was speaking at the annual Economic Editors? Conference in New Delhi.

The driest monsoon in nearly four decades, which has hurt agricultural output, has also dragged down growth for the fiscal year to March 2010.

But the planning commission said as long as the annual rains are normal next year and the international economy continues to pick up, India will log eight percent growth next year and nine percent the following year.

The government says India needs at least nine percent growth to reduce crushing poverty.

Ahluwalia's upbeat assessment came as Commerce Minister Anand Sharma forecast that exports, which have been on the decline for the past 12 months, should start turning around by the end of the current financial year.

"We are on the way to recovery. In the final quarter of this fiscal year, we will see positive (export) growth," Sharma told reporters at the same media forum.

India's exports fell by 13.8 percent in September to 13.6 billion dollars from a year earlier, data released the previous day showed.

But the export decline was smaller than the 19.4 percent fall logged in August, signalling the damage to trade from the global downturn could be easing, economists said.


----------



## SinoIndusFriendship

Tejas-MkII said:


> India still likes dollars despite buying gold: FM
> 
> ............
> 
> *The International Monetary Fund kicked off its planned sale of more than 400 tonnes of gold with an announcement Monday that it had sold almost half to India, the world's biggest gold consumer, at near-record prices. *
> 
> ...........




BUY HIGH, SELL LOW!!! 

BUY HIGH, SELL LOW!!! 

BUY HIGH, SELL LOW!!! 


....... I think India got it backwards. It's supposed to be "Buy low, sell high."


----------



## amunhotep

Brainwashed said:


> since the theft happens so frequently, it's more likely the shoplifters sell the goods than simply use them. i guess the they kinda have a "industrial chain"---the shoplifters, the transporters, the distributers etc...the police really gotta do sth to stop these nasty things



Quite possible my friend, but as far as i know , most of the shoplifters are habituated kleptomaniacs , who shoplift for pleasure than for need


----------



## Balance

Yeh, I know few teenagers who just shoplift because it's 'thrill'.

Then they would go chest-thumping "how I fooled the keeper"!! 

I don't know what should be done. Should these kids be handled roughly or their acts should be neglected under label of 'teenager mischievousness'. Kids do have such habits and this habit is less harmful than shooting fellow students.


----------



## TopCat

3.2&#37; is way too high and can not be done only by shop lifters or some sick kleptomaniac. Its the employee who steals or dont deposit sales cash...


----------



## mltr

LONDON: The 'Incredible India' campaign, an initiative by the Indian government to promote tourism, has won the World Travel Award 2009 for being
the best campaign of the year.

The reigning Miss World, Ksenia Kukhinova of Russia, presented the award to India's Tourism Minister, Kumari Selja at a gala function held at the Grosvenor House here.

Selja, who is here to participate in the World Travel Market, also received the Asian Guild Award for promoting the 'Incredible India' campaign at a function held at the House of Lords last evening.

The Award and Fellowship of the Asian Guild was presented to her by Lord Peter Archer of Sandwell.

The Guild also bestowed the Fellowship on Jagdish Chander, Director, India Tourist Office here for his "hard work to carry out the conviction of Incredible India Campaign in the UK.

"Suresh Joshi, Joint Director General of the Asian Guild, said "Incredible India has enriched the status of the Asian in British Society by broadening the tradition and culture of India.

Shelja said "Incredible India initiative was conceived in the year 2002, when we decided to brand the country as a unique, vibrant and inclusive identity.

"Through this branding, an attempt was made to create a distinct image for the country."

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arihant

@ India has the highest retail shrinkage and one of the main reason is theft. Why you are degrading title with your words. It is should be "India no 1 in retail shrinkage and not theft"


----------



## Iggy

SinoIndusFriendship said:


> BUY HIGH, SELL LOW!!!
> 
> BUY HIGH, SELL LOW!!!
> 
> BUY HIGH, SELL LOW!!!
> 
> 
> ....... I think India got it backwards. It's supposed to be "Buy low, sell high."



Apart from usual ranting and trolling care to put some useful information in to the thread??or would you mind stay away from posting??


----------



## Brainwashed

amunhotep said:


> Quite possible my friend, but as far as i know , most of the shoplifters are habituated kleptomaniacs , who shoplift for pleasure than for need



then they'll need a shrink as well as the police


----------



## Absar

> The countrys retailers complain that the main causes for the US $2.6 billion loss are shoplifting and employee theft.



Oops .. Shoplifting and employee theft .. $2.6 billion loss due to that


----------



## Ratus Ratus

Balance said:


> Yeh, I know few teenagers who just shoplift because it's 'thrill'.
> 
> Then they would go chest-thumping "how I fooled the keeper"!!
> 
> I don't know what should be done. Should these kids be handled roughly or their acts should be neglected under label of 'teenager mischievousness'. Kids do have such habits and this habit is less harmful than shooting fellow students.



No you are seriously wrong here. 
Their actions don't help the overall economic growth and what is worse they are not helping the black market growth. This black market aspect has also not been factored into the overall economic forecast.

But their actions will definitely prepare them to be good bureaucrats.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sajan

*Bajaj-Renault to launch ultra low cost car in 2012*









It seems that Indian roads are going to flood with small cars...

The design, manufacturing and sourcing for the car would be done by Bajaj, and Renault-Nissan will look after marketing in India and overseas, Ghosn told reporters at a media conference in New Delhi. At the ongoing World Economic Forum summit, Mr Ghosn admitted that there were problems with his partnerships in India but added that he was gung ho about the $2500 car which will compete with the Rs 1 lakh Tata Nano when it rolls out in 2011. 
Bajaj-Renault to launch ultra low cost car in 2012- Automobiles-Auto-News By Industry-News-The Economic Times


----------



## sajan

Seems like Bajaj is cuter than nano...


----------



## eastwatch

:: biz.bdnews24.com ::

Renault-Nissan to launch Indian low-cost car in 2012 
Tue, Nov 10th, 2009 5:06 pm BdST 

NEW DELHI, Nov 10, (bdnews24.com/Reuters) - Renault, Nissan Motor Co and their Indian partner will launch an ultra low-cost car in India in 2012 that will cost less than Tata Motor's Nano, the world's cheapest car. 

Carlos Ghosn, chief executive of both the French and Japanese car makers, said on Tuesday an agreement has been signed with India's Bajaj Auto, building on a May 2008 plan for an ultra-low-cost car code-named ULC. 

The design, manufacturing and sourcing for the car would be done by Bajaj, with Renault and Nissan handling marketing in India and overseas, Ghosn told reporters in New Delhi. 

"I can tell you the cost of this car would be lower than any car today made in India," he said, adding there would be a difference between the cost and price. 

India would be the first and main market for the car, Ghosn said, with exports a possibility. He said it would be a competitive and novel product compared to what was currently available. 

The closest competitor for now would appear to be the Nano, the world's cheapest car which sold for around $2,000 when it hit the road earlier this year, but other global majors are also looking to launch small cars for the Indian market. 

General Motors plans to launch a small car for India at the end of 2010, and Toyota Motor Corp is designing a small car for India that it expects to be ready by late 2011. 

Ford Motor Co plans to begin production of a small car in India early next year, although it has said it would not compete directly with the Nano. 

India was selected for the project because it was one of the most important markets for growth for autos, Ghosn said, and was also a good source of parts and products to be exported. 

"Growth is going to continue and is going to be very important for the years to come," he said. 

India sold 1.5 million passenger vehicles in 2008/09 and is expected to sell 2 million vehicles this year, according to industry estimates. 

Renault-Nissan is building a passenger car plant in Chennai with a capacity to make 400,000 units a year. 

INDIAN VENTURES 

Ghosn said the ultra-low-cost car project had taken time to be worked out. 

"We have now a clear definition of the product not only in terms of cost.. in terms of geometry, but even in terms of fuel efficiency." 

Under the terms agreed in 2008, Bajaj would own 50 percent in the project and Renault and Nissan would have 25 percent each. There was no update on this on Tuesday, and contractual details are yet to be decided and the car could be produced outside a formal joint venture between the three firms. 

Ghosn said Nissan's venture with Indian truck maker Ashok Leyland to make light trucks in Chennai was on track. 

"Everything is OK there, and hopefully we will see concrete new products coming out of this collaboration," he said. 

He also said there were no major problems with Renault's joint venture with India's Mahindra & Mahindra to make the Logan sedan, although sales had not met expectations. 

The Logan is more than 4 metres long, which sees it hit with a 20 percent factory gate duty that makes it more expensive than competitors in its segment. 

Production in 2008/09 was less than a third of capacity and and the joint venture lost 4.9 billion rupees ($105 million).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RiazHaq

deathfromabove said:


> *Foreign Aid and India: Financing the Leviathan State*
> 
> With a debate now raging over whether further foreign aid programs financed by U.S. taxpayers are justified in the post-Cold War era, a review of the development experience of the recipient of the largest amount of foreign aid is instructive. India has received more foreign aid than any other developing nation since the end of World War IIestimated at almost $55 billion since the beginning of its First Five-Year Plan in 1951.(1) It has long been an article of faith among development economists and policymakers that foreign aid is a necessary and central component of economic development, yet the record of Indian economic development since 1947 belies that view.
> 
> India has had one of the lowest rates of growth of all developing countries and remains one of the poorest countries in the world after almost 45 years of aid-financed, centrally planned development. Foreign aid has directly financed and sustained Indias centralized planning and control framework and thereby financed the growth of one of the noncommunist worlds largest and most inefficient public sectors. In 1988-89, 101 of the countrys 222 largest public-sector companies recorded losses and contributed to a federal deficit five times as large, in relative terms, as the U.S. budget deficit.(2)
> 
> Today, after nearly 45 years of planned economic development, Indias annual per capita income remains around $300. Almost 40 percent of Indians live below the official poverty line, and the absolute number of Indians in that category increased sharply between the late 1950s and the mid-1980s. In short, India is a paradigmatic case of the failure of government-sponsored aid; it stands as a dramatic testimonial to why such aid should go the way of the socialist development model it has bankrolled for decades.
> 
> Foreign Aid and India: Financing the Leviathan State
> 
> DAWN.COM | Business | WB okays $4.3bn loans to India



This piece about leviathan state is very old from pre-reform period. India's economy has been one of the fastest growing in the world this decade.

However, India remains one of the largest recipients of foreign aid and loans from the rich nations and IFCs. 

In spite of all of the recent news about aid to Pakistan dominating the media, the fact remains that resurgent India has received more foreign aid than any other developing nation since the end of World War II--estimated at almost $100 billion since the beginning of its First Five-Year Plan in 1951. And it continues to receive more foreign aid in spite of impressive economic growth for almost a decade. At the recent G20 meeting, India has asked the World Bank to raise the amount of money India can borrow from the bank for its infrastructure projects, according to Times of India. At present, India can borrow up to $15.5 billion as per the SBL (single borrower limit) fixed by the Bank.

Britain will spend over $1.5 billion during the next three years in aid to Shining India, a nuclear-armed power that sent a spacecraft to the moon recently, to lift "hundreds of millions of people" out of poverty, the British secretary of state for international development said last November, according to the Guardian newspaper.

Douglas Alexander, the first cabinet minister to visit India's poorest state Bihar, said that despite "real strides in economic growth" there were still 828 million people living on less than $2 a day in India.

UK's Department of International Development says if the UN's millennium development goals - alleviating extreme poverty, reducing child mortality rates and fighting epidemics such as Aids - are left unmet in India, they will not be met worldwide. Some 43% of children go hungry and a woman dies in childbirth every five minutes.

British Minister Alexander contrasted the rapid growth in China with India's economic success - highlighting government figures that showed the number of poor people had dropped in the one-party communist state by 70% since 1990 but had risen in the world's biggest democracy by 5%.


Haq's Musings: Foreign Aid Continues to Pour in Resurgent India

Haq's Musings: Grinding Poverty in Resurgent India

Haq's Musings: South Asia's War on Hunger Takes a Back Seat


----------



## Tejas-MkII

Sept industrial output up 9.1 pct y/y - govt | Business News | Reuters

Sept industrial output up 9.1 pct y/y - govt
Thu Nov 12, 2009 12:16pm IST 
Email | Print | Share| Single Page[-] Text [+] 
1 of 1Full SizeNEW DELHI (Reuters) - India's industrial output rose at a faster-than-expected 9.1 percent in September from a year earlier, data showed on Thursday.
The median forecast in a Reuters poll was for an annual rise of 7.3 percent.

Manufacturing production rose 9.3 percent in September from a year earlier.

August's annual industrial growth rate was revised up to 11 percent from 10.4 percent previously.

Industrial output rose 2.6 percent in the 2008/09 fiscal year (April-March), down from 8.5 percent in 2007/08.


----------



## EjazR

Rural India gets a chance at Job Boom

BAGEPALLI, India  Under harsh fluorescent lights, dozens of heads bend over keyboards, the clattering unison of earnest typing filling the room. Monitors flicker with insurance forms, time sheets and customer service e-mail messages, tasks from far away, sent to this corner of India to be processed on the cheap.

This scene unfolds in cities across India, especially in the high-tech hubs of Bangalore and Gurgaon, places synonymous with the information technology revolution that has transformed Indias economy and pushed the country toward double-digit economic growth.

But these workers are young people from villages clustered around this small town deep in rural Karnataka State in Indias southwest. They are part of an experiment by a handful of entrepreneurs to bring the jobs outsourcing has created to distant corners of India that have been largely cut off from its extraordinary economic rise.

Only about a million workers are employed in the buzzing call centers and pristine tech company campuses that have come to symbolize Indias boom  a drop in the bucket, given the countrys more than 1 billion people.

Almost all of those jobs are in cities. But 70 percent of Indians live in rural areas. India largely skipped  or never arrived at  the industrial phase of development that might have pulled the rural masses to cities. Over the decades a Gandhian fondness for  some say idealization of  rural life has also kept people in villages, where the bonds of caste and custom remain strong.

India has struggled unsuccessfully with the question of how to lift this vast underclass out of poverty. Some economists argue that India still needs rapid urbanization if it is ever to become a major economic power and provide jobs to its vast legions of unemployed. But the founders of Rural Shores, a company that is setting up outsourcing offices in rural areas, say it makes more sense to take the jobs where the people are.

We thought, Why not take the jobs to the village?  said G. Srinivasan, the companys director. There is a lot of talent there, and we can train them to do the job.

Rural India was once seen as a dead weight on the Indian economy, a bastion of backwardness embodied by the frequent suicides of farmers eking out livings from arid fields, dependent upon fickle monsoons. But Indian and foreign companies have come to see Indias backwaters differently, as an untapped market for relatively inexpensive goods like low-tech cellphones, kitchen gadgets and cheap motorcycles.

Now some businesses have begun looking to rural India for an untapped pool of eager and motivated office workers. Rural Shores has hired about 100 young people, most of them high school graduates who have completed some college, all of them from rural areas around this small town. The company has three centers now, but it aims to open 500 centers across India in the next five years.

Most of the centers employees are the first members of their families to have office jobs. They speak halting English at best, but have enough skill with the language to do basic data entry, read forms and even write simple e-mail messages.

With much lower rent and wages than in similar centers in cities, the company says it can do the same jobs as many outsourcing companies for half the price. A Bangalore office worker with skills similar to those of workers here commands about 7,000 rupees a month, or $150, Mr. Srinivasan said. In small towns and villages, a minimum-wage salary of about $60 a month is considered excellent.

Here in Bagepalli, the Rural Shores office hums through two shifts a day. One set of workers answers customer service e-mail messages for an Indian loyalty card company. Another processes claims for an insurance company. In one room, workers capture data from scanned timecards filled out by truck drivers in the United States. They record nights spent in Abilene, Tex., deliveries in Kansas City and breakdowns in Salt Lake City, all of which the workers decipher and enter into a database.

Amid the clatter of slender fingers hammering at keyboards, R. Saicharan, 24, a business school graduate from Chennai, explained the frenzy of typing. Every morning we get a download of images of time sheets, he said. By 7 p.m. we need to process 13,000 of them.

The time sheets belong to American truck drivers, and Rural Shores has been hired as a subcontractor for a larger outsourcing company in Bangalore to do the data entry portion of the work. Deciphering scrawls on the scanned documents, the 20 workers on Mr. Saicharans team race to earn bonuses for being the fastest typist.

The current champion is S. Karthik, 20, a high school graduate who worked briefly in Bangalore but found city life too hectic and expensive. Here I can live with my family, Mr. Karthik said.

Like many here, he is working on a college degree by correspondence course. Most of his friends had either moved to Bangalore or were unemployed. There are no jobs in Bagepalli for a young man, he said.

Most of the workers are the children of farmers and often the first generation to finish high school. For many, a job at an outsourcing center is an unimaginable opportunity.

K. Aruna, 19, lives with her widowed mother and younger sister in a two-room house on a narrow, muddy lane in a small village on the outskirts of Bagepalli. Until Ms. Aruna got a job at the Rural Shores center, the family subsisted on what their two-acre farm and two cows could produce. Sometimes they struggled to earn $20 a month among the three of them. They could scarcely afford vegetables and fruit to supplement dull meals of lentils and flatbread.

With her new job Ms. Aruna now makes more than $70 a month. The family has bought some furniture  a wardrobe  and new saris and jewelry. When she came home with her office identification badge hung around her neck, the whole village gawked.

I am the only person in this village to have an office job, Ms. Aruna said, fingering the teardrop-shaped gold earrings she had bought herself. I never thought it would be possible.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GLOBAL HAWK

brahmastra said:


> RBI earns 14900 carore in 24 Hours
> 
> 
> gold price when RBI bought 200 ton gold was US$ 1045 per ounce
> gold price after 24 hours US$ 1090 per ounce. 45 US$ net profit.
> 1 ounce gold = 28.35 gram gold
> 1 ounce gold price = US$ 1,090
> 1 gram gold price = US$ 38.45
> 1 US Dollar = INR 47.00
> Local price of 1 gram gold = INR 1807.00
> 10 gram gold = INR 18,070.00
> *India's profit per 1 gram = INR 745.00*
> 100 gram profit = INR 74,500.00
> 1 kg profit = INR 7.45 Lacks
> *1 Ton profit = INR 74.50 carore*
> 100 Ton profit = INR 7450 carore
> *200 Ton profit = INR 14,900 carore*



Dont feel as if I'm pointing out a mistake, but couldn't digest how could investing 7.6 Billion $ could instantly make you a profit of 14,900 crore(aka 3.1 Billion $)

Correction:: India's profit per 1 gram != INR 745.00

it is 74.5 INR so profit would be 0.31 billion $(INR 1490 crores)

310 million US $ is still a huge money and that was clever on part of India.


----------



## Bushy

brahmastra said:


> RBI earns 14900 carore in 24 Hours
> 
> 
> gold price when RBI bought 200 ton gold was US$ 1045 per ounce
> gold price after 24 hours US$ 1090 per ounce. 45 US$ net profit.
> 1 ounce gold = 28.35 gram gold
> 1 ounce gold price = US$ 1,090
> 1 gram gold price = US$ 38.45
> 1 US Dollar = INR 47.00
> Local price of 1 gram gold = INR 1807.00
> 
> 
> 10 gram gold = INR 18,070.00
> *India's profit per 1 gram = INR 745.00*
> 100 gram profit = INR 74,500.00
> 1 kg profit = INR 7.45 Lacks
> *1 Ton profit = INR 74.50 carore*
> 100 Ton profit = INR 7450 carore
> *200 Ton profit = INR 14,900 carore*



Hi. Are you sure you are not putting an extra 0 there? The profit earned in those 24 hours should be around 5&#37;, and not 50% as you have stated. In totality it should be INR 1,490 crores and not INR 14,900 crores. 



Global Hawk - I didn't notice your post before putting mine here.


----------



## Bushy

SinoIndusFriendship said:


> BUY HIGH, SELL LOW!!!
> 
> BUY HIGH, SELL LOW!!!
> 
> BUY HIGH, SELL LOW!!!
> 
> 
> ....... I think India got it backwards. It's supposed to be "Buy low, sell high."




Yeah, dumb Indians... they always short!


----------



## Bushy

GLOBAL HAWK said:


> 310 million US $ is still a huge money and that was clever on part of India.




Hi. I appreciate that you rightly pointed out the mistake there. 
However, the price of Gold shot up immediately, merely because India bought all that Gold in one go. If India were to sell it back to make that $310m quick money, the price would come down before the transaction could take place.

Just thought I'd point this fact out.


----------



## brahmastra

GLOBAL HAWK said:


> Dont feel as if I'm pointing out a mistake, but couldn't digest how could investing 7.6 Billion $ could instantly make you a profit of 14,900 crore(aka 3.1 Billion $)
> 
> Correction:: India's profit per 1 gram != INR 745.00
> 
> it is 74.5 INR so profit would be 0.31 billion $(INR 1490 crores)
> 
> 310 million US $ is still a huge money and that was clever on part of India.



sorry. my bad. honest mistake though.

still not bad. gold price will go higher and higher.

by this purchase of gold, we send clear message to the world economy and the investers that we still stand strong in this world economic crisis.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EjazR

Qatar and India sign trade agreements

15 November 2009
DOHA: Qatar and India signed a slew of bilateral trade agreements at the second meeting of Qatari-Indian Ministerial Committee held here yesterday. The Minister of State for International Cooperation and Acting Minister of Business and Trade, H E Dr Khalid bin Mohammad Al Attiyah led the discussions on behalf of Qatar. The Indian delegation was led by T K A Nair, Principal Secretary to the Prime Minister.

Talking to reporters,* Al Attiyah said the Gulf Cooperation Council (GCC) and India would sign the proposed free trade agreement in the immediate future. *He said bilateral trade between India and Qatar has been steadily growing over the last few years. "The trade volume rose by 14.3 percent in 2008 to reach $3.7bn. This indicates the expected increase in trade in the current year", he said.

Pointing out that Qatar is interested in investing in various sectors in India, he said that a committee has been formed to study and identify the fields that will provide greater value to both sides. The minister added that since the first meeting between India and Qatar held in February, the relations have developed significantly.

The Minister said that Qatar exports a total of 7.5 million tonnes of gas annually to India. T K A Nair said that the two sides discussed the working mechanisms in line with the agreements signed between the prime ministers of both countries during their recent meeting.

Yesterday's meeting also witnessed the signing of a set of bilateral pacts including agreement on economic and technical cooperation. A convention on protection and promotion of investment including a Memorandum of Understanding (MoU) between the Indian Industries Federation and Qatar Chamber of Commerce and Industry (QCCI) aimed at establishing a joint businessmen's council, and a MoU between the two countries in air services and an agreement on cooperation in the fields of security and law enforcement between the two countries was also signed.


----------



## GLOBAL HAWK

brahmastra said:


> sorry. my bad. honest mistake though.
> 
> still not bad. gold price will go higher and higher.
> 
> by this purchase of gold, we send clear message to the world economy and the investers that we still stand strong in this world economic crisis.



Hey that's the spirit!!

no wonder indians are good entrepreneur's

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tejas-MkII

India to be $2-trillion economy by 2014-15: Rediff.com Business

*India to be $2-trillion economy by 2014-15*
November 16, 2009 20:23 IST

CommentIndia will be a $2-trillion economy in the next five years as its GDP growth is likely to average at 12 per cent in nominal terms powered by a huge consumption demand, Enam Securities has said.

"India's GDP is likely to grow at (an) average 12 per cent in nominal terms. Hence, India will be a $2-trillion economy by 2014-15," Enam Securities head-research, Nandan Chakraborty, and economist Sachchidanand Shukla said in a report titled 'India Strategy' released on Monday.

This growth will be led by the huge consumption demand in sectors like FMCG, power, auto (small car hub), IT and pharma, it added.

The brokerage firm said insurance companies, financial services and equity markets will flourish as the country's annual savings pool grows to $700 billion from $400 billion at present.

"More than half of this ($700 billion) could flow into financial savings. With favourable demographics and average seven per cent real growth, India can sustain more than 30 per cent savings rate akin to the Asian tigers, or China and Japan [ Images ]. This will transform the domestic financial services space," Enam said.

Life insurance penetration in India, which is already a $1-trillion economy, is estimated to reach a level of 4.4 per cent over the next two years as insurance companies focus on expanding into rural India, the report said.

Life insurance penetration in India stands at about 4 per cent at present. Only 26 per cent of rural and 60 per cent of urban population have life insurance cover.

"There is a huge scope for premium expansion. Life insurance penetration is relatively low in India with premiums/GDP at 4 per cent versus 6 per cent for developed nations. India is the fourth largest life insurance market in Asia ex-Japan and has recorded high 31 per cent CAGR over the past six years in total premiums," Enam said.

In terms of growth, companies like SBI Life, Reliance Life and Birla Sun Life offered significant opportunities for investment at attractive valuations, the report said.

Private insurers such as HDFC Standard Life, ICICI Prudential Life, Max New York Life and Birla Sun Life offered attractive valuations for investors due to high persistency ratios and longer duration of policies, it said.


----------



## AyanRay

Tejas-MkII said:


> India to be $2-trillion economy by 2014-15: Rediff.com Business
> 
> *India to be $2-trillion economy by 2014-15*
> November 16, 2009 20:23 IST
> 
> CommentIndia will be a $2-trillion economy in the next five years as its GDP growth is likely to average at 12 per cent in nominal terms powered by a huge consumption demand, Enam Securities has said.
> 
> "India's GDP is likely to grow at (an) average 12 per cent in nominal terms. Hence, India will be a $2-trillion economy by 2014-15," Enam Securities head-research, Nandan Chakraborty, and economist Sachchidanand Shukla said in a report titled 'India Strategy' released on Monday.
> 
> This growth will be led by the huge consumption demand in sectors like FMCG, power, auto (small car hub), IT and pharma, it added.
> 
> The brokerage firm said insurance companies, financial services and equity markets will flourish as the country's annual savings pool grows to $700 billion from $400 billion at present.
> 
> "More than half of this ($700 billion) could flow into financial savings. With favourable demographics and average seven per cent real growth, India can sustain more than 30 per cent savings rate akin to the Asian tigers, or China and Japan [ Images ]. This will transform the domestic financial services space," Enam said.
> 
> Life insurance penetration in India, which is already a $1-trillion economy, is estimated to reach a level of 4.4 per cent over the next two years as insurance companies focus on expanding into rural India, the report said.
> 
> Life insurance penetration in India stands at about 4 per cent at present. Only 26 per cent of rural and 60 per cent of urban population have life insurance cover.
> 
> "There is a huge scope for premium expansion. Life insurance penetration is relatively low in India with premiums/GDP at 4 per cent versus 6 per cent for developed nations. India is the fourth largest life insurance market in Asia ex-Japan and has recorded high 31 per cent CAGR over the past six years in total premiums," Enam said.
> 
> In terms of growth, companies like SBI Life, Reliance Life and Birla Sun Life offered significant opportunities for investment at attractive valuations, the report said.
> 
> Private insurers such as HDFC Standard Life, ICICI Prudential Life, Max New York Life and Birla Sun Life offered attractive valuations for investors due to high persistency ratios and longer duration of policies, it said.



India's economy will be bigger than 2trillion$ after 5years. According to the writer India will grow at at 12%p.a for the next 5 years at nominal rate. If we assume that India's inflation rate for that period will be around 5 to 6%p.a, so that means India will grow only by 6 to 7%p.a real growth?? The Planning Commission expects real GDP growth rate to reach double digit figures within 2 years. Furthur as FDI inlflows, Exports will increase, Rupee will also appreciate.


----------



## Bhushan

*Rural India Gets Chance at Piece of Jobs Boom *












BAGEPALLI, India &#8212; Under harsh fluorescent lights, dozens of heads bend over keyboards, the clattering unison of earnest typing filling the room. Monitors flicker with insurance forms, time sheets and customer service e-mail messages, tasks from far away, sent to this corner of India to be processed on the cheap.

This scene unfolds in cities across India, especially in the high-tech hubs of Bangalore and Gurgaon, places synonymous with the information technology revolution that has transformed India&#8217;s economy and pushed the country toward double-digit economic growth.

But these workers are young people from villages clustered around this small town deep in rural Karnataka State in India&#8217;s southwest. They are part of an experiment by a handful of entrepreneurs to bring the jobs outsourcing has created to distant corners of India that have been largely cut off from its extraordinary economic rise.

Only about a million workers are employed in the buzzing call centers and pristine tech company campuses that have come to symbolize India&#8217;s boom &#8212; a drop in the bucket, given the country&#8217;s more than 1 billion people.

Almost all of those jobs are in cities. But 70 percent of Indians live in rural areas. India largely skipped &#8212; or never arrived at &#8212; the industrial phase of development that might have pulled the rural masses to cities. Over the decades a Gandhian fondness for &#8212; some say idealization of &#8212; rural life has also kept people in villages, where the bonds of caste and custom remain strong.

India has struggled unsuccessfully with the question of how to lift this vast underclass out of poverty. Some economists argue that India still needs rapid urbanization if it is ever to become a major economic power and provide jobs to its vast legions of unemployed. But the founders of Rural Shores, a company that is setting up outsourcing offices in rural areas, say it makes more sense to take the jobs where the people are.

&#8220;We thought, &#8216;Why not take the jobs to the village?&#8217; &#8221; said G. Srinivasan, the company&#8217;s director. &#8220;There is a lot of talent there, and we can train them to do the job.&#8221;

Rural India was once seen as a dead weight on the Indian economy, a bastion of backwardness embodied by the frequent suicides of farmers eking out livings from arid fields, dependent upon fickle monsoons. But Indian and foreign companies have come to see India&#8217;s backwaters differently, as an untapped market for relatively inexpensive goods like low-tech cellphones, kitchen gadgets and cheap motorcycles.

Now some businesses have begun looking to rural India for an untapped pool of eager and motivated office workers. Rural Shores has hired about 100 young people, most of them high school graduates who have completed some college, all of them from rural areas around this small town. The company has three centers now, but it aims to open 500 centers across India in the next five years.

Most of the center&#8217;s employees are the first members of their families to have office jobs. They speak halting English at best, but have enough skill with the language to do basic data entry, read forms and even write simple e-mail messages.

With much lower rent and wages than in similar centers in cities, the company says it can do the same jobs as many outsourcing companies for half the price. A Bangalore office worker with skills similar to those of workers here commands about 7,000 rupees a month, or $150, Mr. Srinivasan said. In small towns and villages, a minimum-wage salary of about $60 a month is considered excellent.

Here in Bagepalli, the Rural Shores office hums through two shifts a day. One set of workers answers customer service e-mail messages for an Indian loyalty card company. Another processes claims for an insurance company. In one room, workers capture data from scanned timecards filled out by truck drivers in the United States. They record nights spent in Abilene, Tex., deliveries in Kansas City and breakdowns in Salt Lake City, all of which the workers decipher and enter into a database.

Amid the clatter of slender fingers hammering at keyboards, R. Saicharan, 24, a business school graduate from Chennai, explained the frenzy of typing. &#8220;Every morning we get a download of images of time sheets,&#8221; he said. &#8220;By 7 p.m. we need to process 13,000 of them.&#8221;

The time sheets belong to American truck drivers, and Rural Shores has been hired as a subcontractor for a larger outsourcing company in Bangalore to do the data entry portion of the work. Deciphering scrawls on the scanned documents, the 20 workers on Mr. Saicharan&#8217;s team race to earn bonuses for being the fastest typist.

The current champion is S. Karthik, 20, a high school graduate who worked briefly in Bangalore but found city life too hectic and expensive. &#8220;Here I can live with my family,&#8221; Mr. Karthik said.

Like many here, he is working on a college degree by correspondence course. Most of his friends had either moved to Bangalore or were unemployed. &#8220;There are no jobs in Bagepalli for a young man,&#8221; he said.

Most of the workers are the children of farmers and often the first generation to finish high school. For many, a job at an outsourcing center is an unimaginable opportunity.

K. Aruna, 19, lives with her widowed mother and younger sister in a two-room house on a narrow, muddy lane in a small village on the outskirts of Bagepalli. Until Ms. Aruna got a job at the Rural Shores center, the family subsisted on what their two-acre farm and two cows could produce. Sometimes they struggled to earn $20 a month among the three of them. They could scarcely afford vegetables and fruit to supplement dull meals of lentils and flatbread.

With her new job Ms. Aruna now makes more than $70 a month. The family has bought some furniture &#8212; a wardrobe &#8212; and new saris and jewelry. When she came home with her office identification badge hung around her neck, the whole village gawked.

&#8220;I am the only person in this village to have an office job,&#8221; Ms. Aruna said, fingering the teardrop-shaped gold earrings she had bought herself. &#8220;I never thought it would be possible.&#8221;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EjazR

^^^Already posted here http://www.defence.pk/forums/econom...ndian-economy-news-updates-62.html#post547127


----------



## mltr

Betting big on Indian equities, foreign institutional investors (FIIs) have put over Rs. 71,900 crore so far this year in the countrys bourses, the highest ever investment made in rupee terms in a single year.

So far in 2009, overseas investors have invested a net of Rs. 71,979 crore (about $14.99 billion ) in the local stock markets, the data available with market regulator Securities and Exchange Board of India (SEBI) reveals.

Till now, the year 2007 attracted record investment from foreign fund houses. FIIs inflows in stock markets in 2007 stood at Rs. 71,486 crore.

The trend is not surprising that Indian equity markets attracted record investment this time. A number of factors including weakening of the dollar and a higher rate of return from the emerging markets have attracted the investment from FIIs, Unicon Financial CEO Gajendra Nagpal said.

According to market-men, inflows from foreign houses in the Indian stock markets will continue in the coming days.

With the governments talk on disinvestment of stake in state-run companies and the announcement of big infrastructure programmes, we see FIIs would stay long in the Indian market, a leading market analyst said.

Interestingly, the stock market benchmak Sensex has risen over 76 per cent so far this year, emerging as one of the best performers among its peers. 
The Hindu : Business / Economy : FII inflow crosses Rs. 71,900 crores; a new record


----------



## Stumper

NEW DELHI -- France's Compagnie Generale des Etablissements Michelin Monday said it will invest 40 billion rupees ($868 million) to set up a new factory in India's southern Chennai city.

The company expects the factory, which will make radial tires for trucks and buses in India and employ 1,500 people, to start production in 2012.

Monday, Michelin signed a pact with the state government of Tamil Nadu to set up the 290-acre plant 50 kilometers (31 miles) north of Chennai, the capital of the province.

"We believe that India holds tremendous potential for the Michelin group in terms of establishing a world class manufacturing facility," said Prashant Prabhu, president, Michelin Africa-India-Middle East.

The rise in demand for automobiles has prompted several Indian and foreign tire makers to invest in the country. These companies are betting not only on the increasing demand in the local market but also want to use the low-cost manufacturing base in India for exporting tires.

"An increase in the focus of the government to build better roads to support the challenges of mobility of people and goods in India will result in an ever-increasing demand for radial truck and bus tires," said Philippe Neyrat, commercial director at Michelin's India unit.

Michelin, the world's biggest tire maker by sales, has 68 production sites in 19 countries.

Michelin to Build Factory in India - WSJ.com


----------



## mltr

Mumbai, Nov 18 (PTI) Overseas investors today made a net purchase of Rs 412.13 crore in the equities (provisional data), however their investments failed to hold the market barometer Sensex above the psychological 17,000 points level.

Foreign institutional investors were the gross buyers of shares worth Rs 2,597.45 crore today, while they sold equities worth Rs 2,185.32 crore, resulting in a net buy of Rs 412.13 crore, provisional data from the Bombay Stock Exchange show.

However, domestic institutional investors booked profit and were the net sellers worth Rs 256.73 crore.

On Tuesday, FIIs bought shares worth Rs 593.70 crore, as per the latest data with market regulator SEBI.

In today's trade, proprietors followed FIIs and were net buyers of stocks worth Rs 55.87 crore.

Brokers and non-resident Indians were in selling mood and together offloaded shares worth Rs 102.88 crore.

The BSE Sensex settled the day at 16,998.78, falling by 51.87 points or 0.


----------



## gubbi

*India's riche-rich club topples their Chinese counterparts*


> NEW YORK: India lags behind China in terms of economic growth rate, but has beaten the neighbourhood country, when it comes to the wealth
> accumulated by its richie-rich club.
> 
> India's 100 richest people command a total fortune of $ 276 billion, which is more than $ 100 billion than the total networth of their Chinese counterparts, despite the fact that China is home to more number of billionaires.
> 
> The nation's richest top their Chinese counterparts when it comes to the size of their fortunes. The top 10 richest Indians have a fortune of $ 155 billion, almost four times that of China's top 10, business magazine Forbes said.
> 
> According to Forbes, India is now home to as many as 52 billionaires, nearly double from 27 last November and just shy of a record of 54 in 2007 at the peak of stock market boom.
> 
> "The combined fortune of India's 100 richest is a staggering $ 276 billion, well ahead of the equivalent sum for China's top 100," Forbes said. The total networth of 100 richest people in China stood at $ 170 billion.
> 
> It added that "although China has more billionaires - 79 vs India's 52 - India's wealthiest are worth over $ 100 billion more than the $ 170 billion total net worth of their Chinese counterparts."
> 
> Meanwhile, India's wealthiest person, Mukesh Ambani, boasts of a net worth which is more than five times the wealth of China's richest citizen.
> 
> Mukesh Ambani, with a fortune of $ 32 billion, has a wealth more than five times of the $ 5.8 billion net worth of China's richest citizen BYD's Wang Chuanfu, at the time Forbes published its China 400 rankings earlier this month.
> 
> "Wang's fortune has since dropped along with BYD's shares," Forbes added.
> 
> India saw a significant rise in the number of super rich people largely driven by a recovery in the stock markets and buoyant economic conditions despite global economic slump.
> 
> "Happier days are here again for India's super rich, thanks to a rebounding stock market, up two-thirds in the past year, and a still buoyant economy that's growing at least six per cent a year," Forbes said.
> 
> Among other factors, a recovering real estate market was one of the biggest sources of wealth, producing 14 rich-listers, over half of them billionaires, while 13 tycoons made their money in India's pharmaceutical industry.
> 
> Meanwhile, India's export-driven software sector, produced some of the country's bigger fortunes, including that of tech tycoon Azim Premji who was ranked fourth on the Forbes rich list with $ 14.9 billion, and HCL Group's Shiv Nadar at No 15, Infosys Technologies alone produced five of the top 100 tycoons -- three of whom are billionaires -- more than any other company.



*Number of Indian billionaires almost doubles in a year: Forbes*

The bull run!


----------



## AliFarooq

Its not about being the richest, all that money is not going to help when you die. Does this guy even contribute to the community like Bill Gates does??


----------



## Balance

AliFarooq said:


> Its not about being the richest, all that money is not going to help when you die. Does this guy even contribute to the community like Bill Gates does??



Well, well, well.

Indians are poor - Pakistanis have problem

Indians are rich - Pakistanis have problem

Do you really understand economy? You can't be a billionaire without helping economy. These things go hand-in-hand. And yes, donating fortunes *does not* directly help economy, it helps needy people.

Please try to get your basics fixed.


----------



## AliFarooq

Balance said:


> Well, well, well.
> 
> Indians are poor - Pakistanis have problem
> 
> Indians are rich - Pakistanis have problem
> 
> Do you really understand economy? You can't be a billionaire without helping economy. These things go hand-in-hand. And yes, donating fortunes *does not* directly help economy, it helps needy people.
> 
> Please try to get your basics fixed.



Don't start a flame war.

read my post again i said, *community* not the economy, like funding NGO's.


----------



## AliFarooq

and im not deralling or anything, just asking out of curiosity.


----------



## NSG_BlackCats

AliFarooq said:


> Its not about being the richest, all that money is not going to help when you die. Does this guy even contribute to the community like Bill Gates does??



I agree with you. Number of billionaires does not reflect the economic development of a country. Ratan Tata may not be India's richest. But the respect he and his TATA group command is much more than Mukesh/Anil Ambani and his Reliance group. This is because TATA group contribute a lot to social cause than Reliance.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Balance

AliFarooq said:


> Don't start a flame war.
> 
> read my post again i said, *community* not the economy, like funding NGO's.



No buddy, you still don't get me. Helping economy is better than helping community.

Yes, I know what I'm talking about. MS is not praised for fair business. Always trying to create monopoly. This is not only against the business morals, but also against the law.

Speaking about Indian businessmen, they do contribute to the community, too. Many NGOs, schools, hospitals, education institutes, research centers, individuals students/researchers get benefit from them.


----------



## AliFarooq

Balance said:


> No buddy, you still don't get me. Helping economy is better than helping community.
> 
> Yes, I know what I'm talking about. MS is not praised for fair business. Always trying to create monopoly. This is not only against the business morals, but also against the law.
> 
> Speaking about Indian businessmen, they do contribute to the community, too. Many NGOs, schools, hospitals, education institutes, research centers, individuals students/researchers get benefit from them.



Your still not getting my point, i agree he is helping the economy, creating jobs, and will these jobs help the unfortunate ones that need special assistance through NGO's or other such organizations. I agree with you most rich people contribute to the community but i have not heard f it being done by Mukesh Ambani.


----------



## Balance

AliFarooq said:


> Your still not getting my point, i agree he is helping the economy, creating jobs, and will these jobs help the unfortunate ones that need special assistance through NGO's or other such organizations. I agree with you most rich people contribute to the community but i have not heard f it being done by Mukesh Ambani.



You are right. Ambani brothers are never heard of doing these things. Personally, I feel that they should help community using their wealth. But again, it's their own money. We can't force them to. It's entirely up to him what he does with the money. It's fine with me until he breaches any laws or business morals.

Certainly, there are people with bigger hearts in India. And they do contribute the community, the way you suggest.


----------



## bigmoneymaker

this truly indicates the big gap between poor and rich. this social disparity and inequality my finally topple indian social order. how are you guys the elites in your government and your upper classes handling this??? can the inequality solving rate be faster than the gap widening rate??


----------



## Balance

bigmoneymaker said:


> this truly indicates the big gap between poor and rich. this social disparity and inequality my finally topple indian social order. how are you guys the elites in your government and your upper classes handling this??? can the inequality solving rate be faster than the gap widening rate??



Here comes another myth.

Billionaires can't become what they are without help of 'poor people' working for them. Reliance is trying to cover retail industries, where large man power is needed. When the company pays its employees, the 'rich-poor' gap narrows.

The 'rich-poor' gap only widens through scams or when the money only gets circulated within the same rich circle. As none of these is happening, the assumption is wrong.


----------



## bigmoneymaker

and i forgot anyway hereby i should send my congratulations to great india for outbeating his rival in terms of billionaires wealth, though this may not be a good news.


----------



## Balance

bigmoneymaker said:


> and i forgot anyway hereby i should send my congratulations to great india for outbeating his rival in terms of billionaires wealth, *though this may not be a good news*.



I'm eagerly waiting for your explanation for these words of marvelous wisdom.


----------



## bigmoneymaker

and i have been wondering why there is not even a single one european and american commenting on this?? are they blind on this fact?? or they want to shelter and cover the social dark side of their valuable south asia obedient watchdog??(same goal, both works for hegemony, but one is the western hegemony and one is indian hegemony)though this news is from new york but human-right defenders the noble western media is unwilling to clearly point out the unfairness in wealth distribution in india.

how can they improve their watchdog's poor people basic human rights without giving pressures to watchdog to get things right immediately??

so are they really biased towards what irritates their justice sense?? or they just become biased towards those potentially harming their existing interests???
why there is only one indian replying me?? why and where are those upholding poor people human rights have gone anyway?? the starved poor people need you to teach impotent regime a lesson!!! just where are you?? are those holding usa flag diving in this eminent forum to propagate anything benefits usa-india hegemonic block???


----------



## bigmoneymaker

Balance said:


> I'm eagerly waiting for your explanation for these words of marvelous wisdom.



this is just that simple, dude. this kinda situation you can control for the time being. but in the long run the people still living below poverty line will be easily agitated to create commotion to draw attention towards their discontent. you indeed have a good religion to keep your people from openly revolt against upperclass by religious brainwashing, such as bad karma if you try to oppose the current situation with your declining trend in next reincarnation...

look at china, they dont have the menacle of religion so they develop faster , but inevitably the people dare enough to fight for their rights and better lives, the small riots opposing the rich people 's oppression around china are countless like the sand in ganges river...but as time passes things are going better as ccp now does really impressive work to improve life standard and punish the corrupted ones, so i think what are you guys are going to do with your current trend going on without the religion protecting your existing social class and order. you can say the ccp is like having the same role as your religion, but isnt a normal country should be secular enough to live a normal life in this planet rather than having endless religion conflicts and disputes??


----------



## bigmoneymaker

anyway, end of my discussion here, i have to make some more insights into the phenomenon in the secular world to accumulate my knowledge before making further comment on this issue of unique phenomenon in india, with the time passes we will know who is right and wrong and work towards improving our brain database...


----------



## Nemesis

This is not the kind of list we should be proud of. Especially when we have 300 million people living below the poverty line.


----------



## praveen

Well if we include the blackeconomy which is 110% of the actual economy what will be the actual billionaires list


----------



## Red Dwarf

I was never interested in show offs like these rankings and tops. It only helps the magazines who publish them and some *** holes who proud of their rich country men.

All the contributions made by these rankers itself is a show off.


----------



## King Julien

Mr.Ambani does a lot of donations, It's just that media is not called to take picture's; just few months ago he pledged 60 crore for orphanage throughout India.
Azim premji I've heard does a lot of charity.


----------



## Fireurimagination

Red Dwarf said:


> I was never interested in show offs like these rankings and tops. It only helps the magazines who publish them and some *** holes who proud of their rich country men.
> 
> All the contributions made by these rankers itself is a show off.



No dude, we should be proud of these people and if possible even strive to be 1% of what they are  It takes hell lot of character and hard work to create wealth for oneself and others. Today America is numro uno because it is a land of entrepreneur. Forget about the job creations and taxes, don't we want to see Indian brands dominating world markets; these are the people who are or who can and will do it for us. China can't compete in this list because of their government and governance methods


----------



## weaponx

bigmoneymaker said:


> .
> 
> how can they improve their watchdog's poor people basic human rights without giving pressures to watchdog to get things right immediately??




Right..here comes a watchdog of chinese making flaming comments on India...So coming to the point of human rights ..we indians should learn from malaysians(From ur flag..i guess you are)

Hindu temple brought down in Malaysia - Rest of World - World - The Times of India


----------



## Red Dwarf

> China can't compete in this list because of their government and governance methods


 I doubt that. The only motto for China now is to conquer the world by what ever means they could. It can be political, military or most importantly economical. Because without strong economic growth other two dominance is impossible


----------



## jaunty

*India among three largest economies by 2050: Study*​


Growing at a pace faster than other G-20 countries, India is likely to emerge as one of the top three economies of the world along with the US and China by 2050, according to a study.

In terms of GDP, India&#8217;s GDP is expected to increase by 16 times from the current USD 1.1 trillion to USD 17.8 trillion by 2050, said the November issue of &#8216;International Economic Bulletin&#8217; of the prestigious Carnegie Endowment for International Peace.

The bulletin projects that between 2009 and 2050, Indian economy is expected to grow at 6.19 per cent point. It indicates that by 2050, India would be one of the three largest economies of the world - the other two being the US and China.

Of the G-20 countries, it is projected that India would grow most rapidly and that in terms of PPP, Indian economy would be 97 percent as large that of the US by 2050.

The report entitled &#8216;The G20 in 2050&#8217; said that the world&#8217;s economic balance of power is shifting dramatically.

By 2050, the United States and Europe, long the traditional leaders of the global economy, will be joined in economic size by emerging markets in Asia and Latin America.

China will become the world&#8217;s largest economy in 2032, and grow 20 per cent larger than the US by 2050, it said.

Over the next 40 years, the report said nearly 60 per cent of G20 economic growth will come from Brazil, China, India, Russia, and Mexico alone.

However, these emerging markets will not rise among the world&#8217;s richest countries in per capita terms: their average income in 2050 will still be 40 per cent below that of the G7 states today.

The end of the decades-old correlation between economic size and per capita income will have profound effects on global economic governance.

The G20&#8217;s recent transformation into the world&#8217;s principal economic forum highlights the beginning of a more integrated and complex economic era.

Over the next 40 years, the G20 GDP is expected to grow at an average annual rate of 3.6 per cent, rising from USD 38.3 trillion in 2009 to USD 161.5 trillion in 2050, in real US dollar terms.

Nearly 60 per cent of this USD 123 trillion dollar expansion will come from Brazil, Russia, India, China and Mexico (BRIC+M).

These five economies will grow at an average rate of 6.1 per cent per year, raising their share of G20 GDP from 18.7 per cent in 2009 to 49.2 per cent in 2050, the report said.

With China, India and the United States emerging as the world&#8217;s three largest economies in 2050, the report said their total GDP, in real US dollar terms, will be over 70 per cent more than that of the other G20 countries combined.

In China and India alone, GDP is predicted to increase by nearly USD 60 trillion - the current world GDP - but the wide disparity in per capita GDP among these three will persist, it said.

Link
The Hindu : Business / Economy : India among three largest economies by 2050: Study


*------------------------------------------------------*

*The original &#8216;International Economic Bulletin&#8217; of the Carnegie Endowment for International Peace.-----*

The G20 in 2050 - Carnegie Endowment for International Peace


----------



## EjazR

Is India shying away from dollar assets? | mydigitalfc.com

Of the Bric (Brazil, Russia, India and China) countries, India has the least exposures (in terms of percentage) of its total forex reserves into the US treasury bonds as of September.

The data relating to the value of the US treasury bonds held is as per the data released by department of treasury of the United States on 17th November. As of September, India represents just 12.81 per cent ($35.90 billion) of its forex reserves ($280.34 billion) into the US treasury bonds. This is significantly lower in comparison to the May 2009 level ($38.80 billion) of similar ratio of 14.79 per cent. The forex reserves then were around $262.31 billion.

"This reduction may be due to the fact that India wants to re-channelise their forex reserves more into non-dollar assets. The recent acquisition of 200 tonnes of gold by India is also strengthening this view. With this less exposure to the US treasury bonds means that, India is least vulnerable to the US dollar depreciation in comparison to its Bric peers, with least exposure to the US treasury bonds as percentage of its forex reserves," Jagannadham Thunuguntla, equity head, SMC Capitals, a Delhi-based merchant bank said.

Just to put the things in perspective, as of September, the similar ratio of exposure to the US treasury bonds as percentage of its forex reserves, in the case of Brazil was 64.63 per cent ($144.90 billion of $224.21 billion), Russia is 29.46 per cent (121.80 billion of $413.45 billion) and China is 35.15 per cent ($798.9 billion of $2,272.60 billion), according to the US government data.

Of late, on the back of severe economic recession of 2008, there are serious concerns in the global economic circles regarding increasing US deficit; and hence possible downgrading of the US sovereign credit rating by credit rating agencies. All this has brought the virtual consensus regarding the eventual collapse of the US dollar as the reserve currency of the world.

This makes the countries such as China the most vulnerable countries to any possible US downgrading as it has exposure to the US treasury bonds of about US$ 798.9 billion. Also, Brazil is also quite susceptible as it has about 64.63 per cent of its forex reserves in US treasury bonds.

"Hence, any eventual crisis in US economy can leave more severe scars to the economies of China, Japan, Brazil and Russia than that of India. This, in fact, is forcing China to lobby in the international circles to find an alternative to dollar as the reserve currency of the world," said Thunuguntla of SMC Capitals.


----------



## boxer_B

Reliance bid to make India's largest global acquisition - India Business - Biz - The Times of India



> NEW DELHI: The countrys largest company, Reliance Industries (RIL) has offered to buy a controlling stake in the worlds third largest chemical company LyondellBasell, RIL announced on Saturday.
> 
> *LyondellBasell filed for bankruptcy in the US in January. RIL did not disclose how much it had bid but a senior merchant banker said it would have to pay at least $ 12 billion. This is the gap between LyondellBasells assets and liabilities.*
> 
> But RIL might have to pay more, making this the biggest acquisition ever by an Indian company. *Till now, the biggest overseas acquisition was Tata Steels 2006 purchase of Corus for $ 12.2 billion.* In 2008, LyondellBasells market capitalisation was $ 58 billion, while its earning before interest, depreciation and amortisation (EBIDTA) was $ 1 billion.
> 
> A banker said that RIL would have to make a fresh infusion of capital in LyondellBasell in order to pay its debtors. Its learnt that RIL has already offered to acquire fresh shares in the company to infuse capital.
> 
> *The acquisition will take RIL higher up the Fortune 500 list, where it is currently ranked 264th. In a statement RIL said that the company is reviewing a number of global opportunities for growth of its core business.* This review is ongoing and there can be no assurance of the outcome with respect to any of the opportunities under review, including with respect to LyondellBasell,the statement said.
> 
> *The acquisition would make RIL one of the worlds largest petrochemical companies and it will also be able to penetrate developed markets.*
> 
> LyondellBasell is headquartered in the Netherlands but based in the US. It was created when Basell Polyolefins merged with Lyondell Chemical Company in December 2007. It is one of the worlds largest polymers, petrochemicals and fuels companies. It filed for bankruptcy in the US under Chapter 11 because of the global financial crisis. A LyondellBasell confirmed it had received a preliminary non-binding offer from Reliance Industries Limited.


----------



## boxer_B

Indian Investments Abroad



> A large number of Indian companies have been reaching out for overseas destinations, either through mergers and acquisitions or direct investments in order to access high-growth markets, technology and knowledge, attain economies of size and scale of operations, to tap global natural resource banks and leverage international brand names for their own brand building.
> 
> *According to the data released by the Reserve Bank of India (RBI), the total outward investment from India, excluding that were made by individuals and banks, rose 29.6 per cent to US$ 17.4 billion in 2007-08, largely due to acquisitions.*
> 
> *Hindalco-Novelis, Tata Steel-Corus, Suzlon-Repower and Wipro-Infocrossing are some of the major acquisitions by Indian corporates abroad.*
> 
> During 2008-09, Singapore, the Netherlands, Cyprus, the UK, the US and Mauritius together accounted for 81 per cent of the amount of proposals for outward foreign direct investment (FDI) (US$ 5 million and above). This has changed slightly in the first quarter of 2009-10 with Mauritius, Singapore, the US and the UAE together accounting for 72 per cent of the amount of proposals for outward FDI during April-June 2009.
> 
> *India retains its position as the second highest foreign employer in the UK, after the US, according to the 2009 UK inward FDI official data. This year, Indian inward investors created 4,149 new jobs, with 108 new projects, up 44 per cent from last year.
> *
> *Indian companies have created 300,000 jobs in the US, while contributing US$ 105 billion to the US economy during 2004 to 2007, said Mr Anand Sharma, Minister of Commerce and Industry, during the annual summit of the United States India Business Council in Washington on June 17, 2009.*
> 
> FDI Outflows
> 
> During 2008-09, the actual outward FDI in joint ventures (JVs) and wholly owned subsidiaries (WOSs) stood at US$ 15.9 billion. Of the total amount of investments, 82 per cent was in the form of equity and 18 per cent was in loans.
> 
> Further, 3,709 proposals amounting to US$ 22.1 billion were cleared for investments abroad in JVs and WOSs, during 2008-09.
> 
> During the quarter April-June 2009, 918 proposals amounting to US$ 2,717 million were cleared for investments abroad in JVs and WOSs.
> 
> Mergers and Acquisitions
> 
> A significant part of Indian overseas investment has gone into acquisitions abroad.
> 
> *In a report, Grant Thornton, a global consultancy firm, stated that the volume of mergers and acquisition and group restructuring deals in the country witnessed a sharp nine times jump at US$ 2.27 billion during March 2009 against the volume of deals a month prior to it in February 2009.*
> 
> Eight of the total deals were cross-border deals valued at US$ 296.67 million, with five outbound deals implying that the acquirer company was an Indian firm while the acquired was an international firm. The total value of the outbound deals was US$ 52.22 million.
> 
> *Among the notable acquisitions are:*
> *
> * Suzlon Energy Ltd has completed the acquisition of Portugal-based Martifer Group's stake in its German subsidiary, REpower Systems, by giving the final payment of US$ 122 million. It now holds 90.72 per cent of shares and voting rights in REpower Systems.
> * McNally Bharat Engineering Company Ltd has acquired the worldwide coal and minerals processing business and equipment manufacturing facility of KHD Humboldt Wedag, a German engineering company.
> * HCL Technologies, has entered into a strategic partnership with South Africas UCS Group. As part of the all-cash deal, HCL will acquire UCSs enterprise solutions SAP practice focused on the retail sector for US$ 7.7 million.
> * Essar Group's business process outsourcing and technology arm, Aegis Ltd, has acquired CCN Group PTY Ltd, a South Africa-based BPO firm, for around US$ 30 million.
> * Bharat Petroleum Corporation, through its exploratory arm, Bharat PetroResources (BPRL), has got a foothold in Indonesia for oil and gas exploration. The company has bought out 12.5 per cent from Anadarko Indonesia, a wholly-owned subsidiary of Anadarko Petroleum Corporation of the US.
> * Software services firm MindTree will be making a foray into China, having bagged a significant outsourcing contract from Chinas biggest telecommunications equipment maker Huawei Technologies.
> * Bharat Petroleum Corporation, through its exploratory arm, Bharat PetroResources (BPRL), has got a foothold in Indonesia for oil and gas exploration. The company has bought out 12.5 per cent from Anadarko Indonesia, a wholly-owned subsidiary of Anadarko Petroleum Corporation of the US.
> * Apollo Hospitals Group, Asia's largest healthcare services provider, has inaugurated Apollo Bramwell Hospitals, a state-of-the-art multi-specialty hospital in Moka, Maritius, as a joint venture with British American Investment Co (Mtius) Ltd.
> * Private power producer, Tata Power, will build a 525 MW plant for Corus at the world's second-largest steelmaker's IJmuiden facility in the Netherlands.
> * Wipro Consumer Care and Lighting (WCCL), which forayed into the international personal care market by acquiring Singapore-headquartered Unza Holdings, is training its focus on east and west African countries to increase Unza's base this fiscal.
> * Elgi Equipments, a leading manufacturer of compressors in India, has launched a 100 per cent subsidiary at Sao Paolo, Brazil, to directly market its products.*
> 
> Looking Ahead
> 
> With more mergers and acquisitions, Indian companies would be getting direct access to new and more extensive markets, and new products and technologies, which would enable them to increase their existing customer base and market hold. This would otherwise take years to develop through the organic route.
> 
> In a bid to increase business and strengthen their global presence, more overseas investments by leading Indian firms are on the anvil.


----------



## NSG_BlackCats

*Bajaj targets 1 million Pulsar sales by FY'11​*
Mumbai: Bajaj Auto is betting big on its Pulsar bike and plans to ramp-up production to 90,000 units per month in the next six months with a sales target of one million units per annum by the end of next financial year. "We are witnessing a resurgence of sales in Pulsar. From a low of 25,000 units sales per month last year, sales have now shot up to 45,000 units per month," Bajaj Auto's CEO for two-wheelers, S Sridhar, told PTI. 

The company has set an ambitious but "achievable" target of one million units for FY 11 and will ramp-up production at its Chakan unit to 90,000 units per month over the next six months, Sridhar said. The company, which had a sales of 28,000 per month (3,36,000 for the year) in FY 09, is aiming to sell six lakh Pulsars this fiscal (FY 10) at a monthly average of 50,000 units per month, he said. 

The target is to up this to 85,000 units per month in FY 11 with the annual sales target pegged at one million units, he said. Of this, Pulsar 180 cc and 220 cc, both launched early this year to beat competition from Yamaha and Suzuki, would constitute 40 per cent sales with the balance from the Pulsar 150 cc, he said. Presently, its 180 cc and 220 cc sales constitute 30 per cent of the total Pulsar portfolio. 

The Pulsar, which is in the performance category, presently enjoys a 50 per cent marketshare, Sridhar claimed. Asked how the turnaround in sales was achieved (Pulsar sales have increased 80 per cent in the last six months), Sridhar attributed it to the launch of its 180 cc and 220 cc versions which have gained a strong foothold in the marketplace. "We also undertook a massive marketing and advertising blitz -- our spend in FY 10 will be nearly Rs 60 crore, more than double that of the Rs 25 crore in FY 09," he said. 

Apart from boosting its brand imagery, the company also focused on its existing customer base to boost sales of the Pulsar. "We provided free service to 60,000 Pulsars in camps where we also showcased our new editions (180 cc and 220 cc). We covered 60 towns and sold 3,000 new bikes through these camps," he said. The company exports 10,000 Pulsars (180 cc and 220 cc versions) to countries such as Indonesia, Sri Lanka, Bangladesh and South America, he said. 

*Link*


----------



## Lankan Ranger

*SriLankan Airlines scores a century in India*

*SriLankan Airlines has become the first foreign airline to operate 100 flights per week to India.

This was announced by the airline&#8217;s Chief Executive Officer Peter Hill here earlier this week.

&#8220;Since both India and Sri Lanka are cricket-loving nations, I would say that we are 100 not out. We are going to go forward and expand our network even more. In the next couple of years we want to be 150 not out. We recognised very early the important role that India plays in this part of the world and we have been steadily increasing the number of flights and the cities that we serve,&#8221; said Mr. Hill.

&#8220;Ever since the skies were liberalised in 2002, we have been covering 11 destinations in India. We cover not just big metros but also serve the lesser known but important tourist destinations like Goa,&#8221; he added.

Sharing the airline&#8217;s future plans with the media, Mr. Hill said: &#8220;Firstly, we want the management contract to be signed as a new agreement needs to be put together. In the next five years we want our fleet to increase. At present, we have 14 aircraft and we want it to double. We want to have 30 aircraft by 2013.&#8221;

The growing fleet would give the airline opportunities in China and Africa and increase the number of flights coming to India, he claimed. 

Highlighting the country&#8217;s significance to Sri Lanka, Head of Worldwide Passenger Sales Manoj Gunawardena said: &#8220;One-third of our business starts and ends in India. We serve five metros except Kolkata. We are marketing India as a tourism destination for which we have an extensive marketing campaign.&#8221;

Talking about the airline&#8217;s strategy for India, Mr. Gunawardena pointed out: &#8220;We are investing in India as a destination. We have the option of exploring 15 other tier-2 cities. Kolkata is also in our planning horizon.&#8221;

Another airline official announced that for the next 100 days beginning this past Tuesday every 100th person availing of the Sri Lankan holiday package would get it free of cost till March next year. 

Ahead of the upcoming fog season SriLankan Airlines will advance their flights to avoid any delays due to fogs. 

&#8220;From December 15 to January 30, we will advance the Delhi-Colombo flight operating on Mondays, Fridays and Sundays from 22-30 to 19-35 so that we do not have our passengers stranded at the airport,&#8221; said Manager North India Sharuka Wickrama-Adittiya.

On the issue of extension of the 10-year contract (up to 2009) of Emirates Airline that manages the Sri Lankan national carrier, the CEO said he believed that the agreement needed &#8220;adjusting&#8221;.

&#8220;The negotiations between the Sri Lankan Government and Emirates for further extension of the contract are going on. Emirates has a 43 &#189; per cent of investment in the airline. We need to renegotiate the agreement in a way that is satisfactory to both the sides. We will be meeting in January to discuss the same,&#8221; Mr. Hill added.

From:The Hindu : New Delhi News : SriLankan Airlines scores a century*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Lankan Ranger




----------



## Lankan Ranger

---------- Post added at 10:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:54 AM ----------


----------



## third eye

I have flown Sri Lankan a No of times, have found it to be a good airline with curteous staff.

Never realised India had enough traffic for 100 flights/ week for a foreign airline.


----------



## paritosh

yeah...the in-flight facilities were better than air-india...


----------



## StingRoy

The problem with Air India is that they need to really change their staff on the international flights... My experience on the AI flights were really bad... I am a amazed at more than 100 flights by the Sri Lankan airlines... I guess most connect to southern India.
Nice article in reference to the ongoing test series...


----------



## idea123

Congrats to SriLankan Airlines.
They have come a log way after teh dedly attack by LTTE at Colombo airport.
Srilankan Airlines is controlled by Emirates and possibly the traffic to gulf is handled by SreLankan airlines and Emirates withdrawing their planes for other sector.
BTW, it makes sense to SL Airlines to fly via India to gulf and return.
I hope Air India put up it's act together and learn some good professionalism from leading airlines company including SL Airlines.


----------



## Spitfighter

What is our projected GDP in 2015 and 2020? I couldn't find any reliable stats, Thanks.


----------



## inferno

India logs 7.9 per cent growth in second quarter

Signs of an upturn in the Indian economy were reinforced on Monday with the official data on the country's gross domestic product (GDP) suggesting a 7.9 per cent growth in the second quarter of this fiscal.

The economy had registered a 6.1 per cent growth in the first quarter, taking the cumulative expansion for the first half of the current fiscal to an impressive 7 per cent, as per data released by the Central Statistical Organisation (CSO) in New Delhi. 

The bulk of the recovery was led by a 9.2 per cent growth in manufacturing, while mining and construction activities also expanded by 9.5 per cent and 6.5 per cent, respectively. But agriculture continued to me a major drag with a mere 0.9 percent growth.

---------- Post added at 06:33 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:32 AM ----------

India logs 7.9 per cent growth in second quarter- Hindustan Times

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PeacefulIndian

Indian economy surges 7.9 pct in Sept qtr - Yahoo! India News

The economy grew an annual 7.9 percent in the September quarter, much faster than expected on government stimulus spending and a surge in manufacturing, adding pressure on the Reserve Bank to lift interest rates as inflation rises.

The annual growth for India's fiscal second quarter was far above a median forecast of 6.3 percent in a Reuters poll as agricultural output performed better than expected, sending the yield on the benchmark 10-year bond up by 2 basis points as investors bet on higher interest rates.

The growth was the strongest for Asia's third-largest economy in 18 months.

For a graphic on GDP growth and inflation, click http://r.reuters.com/syt93g

"This data could be a green light for the Reserve Bank of India to hike rates, and there are greater chances of this by end of the calendar year. The exit from the fiscal stimulus by the government may also be earlier post the GDP data," said Robert Prior-Wandesforde, senior Asia economist at HSBC in Singapore.

In the June quarter, India's economy grew 6.1 percent from a year earlier, and Prior-Wandesforde said that by his calculation the September's period's growth was the sharpest on a quarter-by-quarter basis since quarterly data began in 1996.

Manufacturing output expanded 9.2 percent in the September quarter as consumers stepped up purchases of cars and other goods.

Farm output was up 0.9 percent, beating expectations for a decline, although economists warned that the impact of the poor monsoon was likely to be seen in the current quarter.

"The December quarter will show agriculture declining, because that's when the harvest shortfall will get captured," said Rajeev Malik, economist at Macquarie in Singapore, who stuck with his view that the central bank would deploy liquidity management steps rather than rate hikes in December and January.

"I don't think they (RBI) are going to be swung by what agriculture has done on a technical basis," he said.

Last week, India's finance minister expressed worry about rising food prices -- the result of a bad summer monsoon and floods that have crimped farm output.

On Monday, however, a top government advisor said there were no serious inflation concerns for now and said he expected no change in government stimulus policy for the current fiscal year.

"It is difficult to project what will happen in the rest of the year. But this performance does suggest that there may well have to be an upward revision in the GDP growth of 6.5 percent which has been projected so far," Montek Singh Ahluwalia, deputy chairman of India's Planning Commission.

India's roaring September quarter performance still lagged the 8.9 percent growth recorded by China during the same quarter.

Consumers' share of spending in the Indian economy totalled 53.5 percent in July-September, roughly in line with 53.4 percent a year earlier, while the government's share rose to 10.6 percent from 8.7 percent on the back of stimulus spending, Monday's data showed.

The economy accelerated from its 5.8 percent rate in the December and March quarters to 6.1 percent in June on pick-ups in the mining, manufacturing, and electricity and services sectors from the previous quarter.

In the 2008/09 fiscal year, India's economy grew 6.7 percent, its weakest in six years and well below rates of 9 percent or more in the previous three years.

The Reserve Bank of India has warned the poor monsoon was more likely to drive inflation than to curb growth. The index of food prices jumped 15.6 percent in the year to mid-November, although supply-side inflation is largely beyond the purview of monetary policy.

The central bank cut its key lending rate by 425 basis points between October 2008 and April, while the government slashed duty rates and stepped up spending to pump-prime the economy and prevent massive job losses.

The Reserve Bank forecast growth during 2009/10 would come in at 6 percent with an upward bias. The finance minister said last week growth could be 6-7 percent in 2009/10 and rebound to 8 percent next year.

The Reserve Bank of India late last month began its exit from its extremely loose monetary policy by removing some of the liquidity support measures implemented to help India weather the global downturn.

Economists in a Reuters poll at the time were divided over when the RBI would begin to raise interest rates, but were unanimous that rates would increase by the end of April. The central bank will hold monetary policy review meetings in January and April, but can adjust rates at any time.

(Writing by Tony Munroe; Editing by John Mair)

Manoj Kumar and Rajesh Kumar Singh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EjazR

*The Hindu : News / National : India proposes to invest $6.5 billion in Iran gas fields*

India on Monday proposed to invest $6.5 billion to develop gas fields in Iran and sought more liquefied natural gas (LNG) from that country.

At the same time, India asked Iran to honour the 2005 LNG import deal and ensure secured supplies of gas through the Iran-Pakistan-India pipeline.

In the first high-level contact in two years, India told the visiting Iranian Deputy Oil Minister and National Iranian Oil Co (NIOC) Managing Director, Seifollah Jashnsaz, that it was keen to buy 5 million tonnes of LNG a year besides the ones signed in 2005, sources said.

India also asked Iran to give the ONGC Videsh-led group rights to develop the gas field it discovered in the offshore Farsi block. It sought 20-25 per cent stake for the overseas investment arm of Oil and Natural Gas Corp (ONGC) in the Phase-12 of the gigantic South Pars gas field in the Gulf.

Sources said Jashnsaz was told to honour the 2005 LNG agreement which NIOC had previously blocked, saying the gas price in the signed deal was too low.

On the $7.4 billion Iran-Pakistan-India gas pipeline, India said it was willing to be part of the project provided Iran guarantees safety of the pipeline in Pakistan.

India said it would take delivery of the gas on the Pakistan-India border rather than the proposed sale point at the Iran-Pakistan border, sources said, adding this way Iran would be responsible for passage of gas in Pakistan and will have to bear losses if the pipeline is disrupted.


----------



## EjazR

*Indian govt considers Islamic banking option
*
JEDDAH: Indian Finance Minister Pranab Mukherjee has assured a delegation of Indian Centre for Islamic Finance (ICIF) that he would soon discuss the feasibility of introducing an interest-free Islamic banking system in the country with RBI governor. 

&#8220;Our talks with Mukherjee were very positive. He has taken note of the major points in our memorandum and promised to have detailed talks on the topic later. I am now very optimistic about Islamic banking in India after the talks,&#8221; said H. Abdur Raqeeb, general-secretary of ICIF who led the delegation.

Raqeeb said the finance minister had informed him that he would meet the RBI governor next week and that he would discuss the matter with him. &#8220;The minister also told me that he would be visiting Saudi Arabia shortly and would be available in the second week of November and then a meeting could be arranged for ICIF to interact with the secretaries and officials of the ministry&#8217;s banking department,&#8221; he added. 

Raqeeb said the minister was impressed when informed that Islamic banking would benefit not only Muslims but also non-Muslims in the country. &#8220;About 40 percent of the clients of Islamic banks in Malaysia and 20 percent in Britain are non-Muslim,&#8221; he said. The Vatican has recommended Islamic finance because of its emphasis on ethical and socially responsible investments. 

The delegation also briefed Mukherjee on the Kerala government&#8217;s decision to launch an Islamic investment company with a capital of Rs.10 billion following a feasibility study conducted by Ernst & Young. The company could be developed into a global Islamic bank at a later stage with RBI&#8217;s consent. 

The Finance Minister went through the three-page ICIF memorandum and keenly read the recommendations of Raghuram Rajan Committee on Financial Sector Reforms. The Committee had advised the government to take measures to permit the delivery of interest-free finance on a larger scale, including through the banking system. 

*The delegation convinced the minister that the introduction of Islamic banking and finance would help India attract huge funds in investments from oil-rich Gulf countries. It will also encourage many Muslims, who avoid dealing with interest because of religious instructions, to invest their money.*

&#8220;In India billions of rupees earned in interest are kept in suspended accounts, as believers do not claim it,&#8221; Raqeeb said quoting an RBI journal report. &#8220;The assets controlled by Muslims are estimated at $1.5 trillion and growing at 15 percent a year,&#8221; the journal said. In Kerala alone it is reported that this money could reach more than Rs 400 billion.

The delegation urged the Reserve Bank to allow Islamic banking/products through subsidiaries of banks and amend the BR Act/RBI Act by way of insertion of a separate chapter exclusively dealing with all aspects of Islamic banking business/products.

It also called for the setting up of Bharatiya Interest-Free Banking Company and a National Interest-Free Banking Corporation.

Meanwhile, the Indian Friends Circle in Riyadh said they were intending to present a similar memorandum to Mukherjee during his visit to Riyadh to consider Islamic banking as an alternate financial channel. "As an experiment a Shariah-compliant fund can be started at State Bank of India's Jeddah branch," the circle said in a letter to the minister.

"As Saudi Arabia has a large NRI base, of which many are followers of Islam and would like to invest their hard-earned money in financial schemes that are based on Islamic faith," said Ahmed Ali, its president. "This wealth can be used to enhance the economy of India," he said, adding that a copy of the letter has been presented to the Indian Embassy in Riyadh.


----------



## NSG_BlackCats

*Auto cos race to record monthly sales *



> The buoyancy in the automobile industry continues, with car makers and two-wheeler companies bettering their sales even post the festival months.
> 
> The highlight of November was Maruti Suzuki and Hyundai Motor India reporting their highest ever monthly sales at 87,807 units and 55,265 units respectively.
> 
> Maruti showed 67 per cent growth while Hyundai registered 29 per cent growth over the same month last year.
> 
> While Maruti's exports more than doubled to 11,448 units, the country's largest car exporters Hyundai said overseas sales dropped 5 per cent to 27,100units.
> 
> Tata Motors' passenger vehicles segment reported 29 per cent growth at 18,480 units, the highest for any month this fiscal. The company delivered 3,406 Nanos in November.
> 
> In the two-wheeler segment, market leader Hero Honda's sales crossed the *3 lakh mark for the 11th consecutive month.*


----------



## jaunty

Spitfighter said:


> What is our projected GDP in 2015 and 2020? I couldn't find any reliable stats, Thanks.



Not exactly projected GDP in 2015 and and 2020, but still a very good read, from a well respected source such as Carnegie Endowment ---

The G20 in 2050 - Carnegie Endowment for International Peace

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jaunty

*
India to grow 8-9 per cent in next two years: World Bank​*


Indo-Asian News Service
New Delhi, December 04, 2009


India's growth rate over the next couple of years will be 8-9 per cent, World Bank president Robert Zoellick said in New Delhi on Friday.

"India's growth rates could over the next one to two years see a return to the 8-9 per cent envisaged in the country's 11th (Five-Year) Plan," said Zoellick.

The government has been pegging the economy's growth rate for this fiscal around 6.5-7 per cent.

"India has emerged from the economic crisis with a clear vision of what it will take to accelerate back to earlier growth rate and beyond," said Zoellick.

"Its strong fiscal and monetary policies had helped counter the decline in exports and withstand some of the external shocks brought on by the multiple food, fuel and financial crisis," he added.


----------



## EjazR

*India -ASEAN free trade agreement to come into force in January 2010*

India and the Association of South East Asian Nations (ASEAN) have signed a trade in goods Agreement in August, which is envisaged to come into force with effect from January 2010.

Union Minister of State for Trade and Commerce, Jyotiraditya Scindia informed the Lok Sabha about this on Monday.

In a written reply Scindia said : "During the ASEAN-India Free Trade Agreement (FTA) negotiations, domestic consultations were held through various rounds of inter-ministerial meetings and stakeholder dialogues."

"The Agreement will lead to growth in bilateral trade and investment resulting in economic welfare gains to India. Indian exporters of machinery and machine parts, steel and steel products, oilcake, wheat, buffalo meat, automobiles and auto components, chemicals, synthetic textiles, etc. would gain additional market access into the ASEAN countries," he added.

Indian manufacturers would be able to source intermediate products at competitive prices from the ASEAN markets for further reprocessing and export, Scindia said


----------



## idea123

Modi is setting up standards for other CMs as well. People from other states are evaluating their CM's work with Modi. Example being M.P


----------



## NSG_BlackCats

*India emerges as UAE&#8217;s top trading partner*



> India was the UAE&#8217;s top trading partner last year with non-oil trade totalling USD 32.11 billion, the data by the UAE Ministry of Foreign Affairs has showed.
> 
> India was the UAE&#8217;s top export destination with exports valued at USD 15.24 billion while the UAE&#8217;s imports from India amounted to USD 16.87 billion in 2008.
> 
> India&#8217;s two-way non-oil trade with the UAE jumped 53.45 per cent to USD 44.53 billion in India&#8217;s fiscal year that ended March 2009, enabling the UAE to retain its status as India&#8217;s largest trading partner.
> 
> India&#8217;s exports to the UAE comprise mainly petroleum products, finished precious and semi-precious jewellery, machinery, textiles, apparel and cereals. India&#8217;s imports from the UAE consist primarily of crude oil, petroleum products, raw pearls, precious metals, electrical machinery and equipment and iron and steel.


----------



## ssheppard

*Myanmar-India gas pipeline on card *
14 Dec 2009 : India hopes a gas pipeline from neighbouring Myanmar can be built through Mizoram despite China stealing a march when it signed a pact for a similar project with the military junta some time ago.Sources said a pipeline through Mizoram could be a possibility going hand-in-hand with the Kaladan multimodal transport project that will link the northeastern state with Myanmar.

If the output from Essar Oil's stakes in Myanmar's offshore block A-2 and onshore block L is commercially viable then a pipeline could be possibility, the sources added.Essar hopes to start production by 2013. The blocks are ideally located between proven gas blocks and aligned along the regional corridor of gas discoveries south of Bangladesh, including the highly productive Sangu gas field in Bangladesh.

This pipeline through North-East, though costly, is being contemplated as the proposed trination gas pipeline involving Myanmar, Bangladesh and India.However, it is still a non-starter.However, both Myanmar and Bangladesh have evinced interest in the pipeline in recent months.

Bangladesh Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina had asked her foreign ministry to begin parleys with both India and Myanmar.Myanmarese ambassador to India U. Kyi Thein too said the pipeline could be a reality within "two to three years" with Indian companies such as GAIL, Essar Oil, ONGC and Indian Oil Corporation exploring gas in Myanmar.

http://www.prdomain.com/companies/B/BharatPetroleum/newsreleases/2009121581599.htm


----------



## haywards

NEW DELHI: India's economic expansion could exceed 7.75% during the current fiscal, helped by high GDP growth numbers recorded during the July-September quarter, the government informed Parliament today.

"The growth outlook for the next two quarters and for the whole year is likely to be in the upper bound of the range (7.75%) predicted; and may exceed it", said the Finance Ministry's Mid-Year Review tabled in Parliament.

The economy expanded by 7.9% during the second quarter, beating expectations and forecasts by analysts and think-tanks.

The economic survey in July had projected a growth of 7%, give or take 0.75%.

The review further said that the government should observe the recovery process in major sectors, before exiting the stimulus provided to the industry to combat the impact of the global financial meltdown.

"The timing of the exit and the pace at which it should be carried out will depend on the strength of the recovery and its sustainability without fiscal stimulus", the Review added.

On inflation, the Mid-Year Review said, "The rise in prices of primary articles of consumption of the common man that has been occurring in the recent times is indeed a cause of concern, and this needs to be attended to on an urgent basis."


----------



## NSG_BlackCats

*Mukesh Ambani ranked fifth best CEO in the world*



> Mukesh Ambani, who heads India&#8217;s most valuable company Reliance Industries, has been ranked among top five best performing CEOs in the world by the prestigious Harvard Business Review.
> 
> Mr. Ambani, the only Indian to feature among top 50 CEOs, is in the same league as Steve Jobs of Apple, Yun Jong&#8212;Yong of Samsung Electronics, Russian energy firm Gazprom&#8217;s Alexey Miller and John Chambers of Cisco Systems.
> 
> He is also ranked number two among the top 10 emerging market CEOs with Miller at the top.
> 
> K. V. Kamath of ICICI Bank is the other Indian in the list of Top 10 Emerging Market CEOs. He is ranked at number 9.
> 
> The Harvard Business Review said it ranked CEOs of large public traded companies in a study conducted over 2000 CEOs worldwide. The entire group represented 48 nationalities and companies based in 33 countries.


----------



## BlackSonic




----------



## hembo

*Reliance makes 3rd gas discovery in KG basin block*
Wed, Dec 23 05:45 AM

Reliance Industries has made a third successive gas discovery in the D3 deep-sea block in the Krishna-Godavari basin, off the east coast. RIL holds a 90 per cent participating interest (PI) and Hardy Exploration and Production India Inc holds 10 per cent in the block.

Reliance found three gas reservoirs in the KGV-D3-R1 well drilled on the block KG-DWN-2003/1 (or D3), a company statement said. The block, located about 45 kilometres off the coast in the Bay of Bengal, is in the vicinity of its prolific D6 block where three of the 19 oil and gas finds have already been put on production. "This discovery (in D3) supplements RIL's understanding, of the petroleum systems within the block," it said.

"Three reservoir zones were encountered at Miocene level having gross thickness of 4, 23 and 16 meters," the statement said adding the discovery has been named Dhirubhai-44. The first two exploratory wells (KGV-D3-A1 and KGV-D3-B1) resulted in gas discoveries (Dhirubhai 39 and 41) and are presently under appraisal.

"Besides the above discoveries, several prospects have been mapped at different stratigraphic levels," the statement added. Reliance said the potential commerciality of the Dhirubhai-44 discovery was being ascertained through more data gathering and analysis.

The D3 licence is located in the Krishna-Godavari basin on the east coast, covers an area of about 3,288 square km and provides for the drilling of a minimum of six exploration wells within the first exploration phase. "3D seismic has been acquired over the entire block area," the statement said.

The exploratory well KGV-D3-R1 commenced drilling on November 2, with the Transocean rig Deepwater Expedition, in water depth of approximately 1,964 meter. RIL is likely to drill three additional exploration wells on the block before the end of 2010. In August 2005, Reliance and HEPI were awarded D3 block under NELP-V. Reliance is the operator of the block. Exploration drilling commenced on this block in 2008.


----------



## ssheppard

*India  king of small cars*

India has emerged the leader in small cars, overtaking Japan, as declining sales in Western markets coupled with robust growth in Asia redraws the global map of the auto industry faster than many expected.

Its well known that China will overtake the US as the worlds largest car market this year. Less noticed is the fact that India will top Japan for the first time in sales of super-compact cars. It overtook Japan as the worlds number one producer of basic cars in 2007.

Automakers like Ford, Nissan, Volkswagen, General Motors, and Chinas Shanghai Automotive Industries Corp. are pouring hundreds of millions of dollars into the country, hoping to capture a piece of the growing market for tiny, inexpensive passenger vehicles.

As they do so, they are quietly transforming India into an export hub for small car manufacturing.

From a small car production hub perspective, India is right in the centre of the radar, said Michael Boneham, head of Ford India, which plans to roll out its first India-made compact, the Figo, in the first quarter of next year.

More than 892,000 basic cars  the smallest category of passenger vehicle  will be sold in India this year, up 14 per cent from last year and surpassing the 708,034 forecast for Japan, according to J.D. Power and Associates.

Unlike China, Russia and Brazil, where consumers buy a range of cars, from basic to luxury, Indians overwhelmingly prefer small, affordable cars.

Nearly half of all cars sold in India  like Maruti Suzukis Swift, GMs Spark and Hyundais Santro  fall into the basic category. These are cars so small theyre almost nonexistent in the US market. Think of them as sub-sub-compacts.

Drive down the streets of a typical Indian mega city, where the bulk of car buyers live, and its easy to see why. Millimetres count. Drivers squeeze through any remotely plausible opening on the clogged streets, grazing handcarts, bicycles, cars, pedestrians and livestock in the process.

And price matters. Executives say most Indians wont spend more than $8,000 on a car.

To manufacture these low-margin vehicles profitably, carmakers must localize production to cut costs and ramp up volumes.

For now, they cant sell enough cars in India alone to make the numbers work. The market is too consolidated  Maruti Suzuki sells half of all cars in India  and too small. India ranks 10th globally for total car and truck sales. J.D. Power expects Indian car and truck sales to hit 1.9 million this year, a far cry from Chinas 12.3 million.

Hungry for scale, carmakers must count on exports.

The margins are slim to say the least, said John Parker, Fords executive vice-president for Asia Pacific and Africa. We see exports as an opportunity to expand the volume base. The key thing in this area of the marketplace is to create scale.

Ford Motor Co. has invested $500 million in India and its factory in the south Indian city of Chennai can make up to 200,000 cars a year. Even if sales more than double, to 60,000 vehicles next year as executives hope, theyve got capacity to spare.

Parker said the company has not ruled out shifting production of the Fiesta and Focus from Europe to India.

Nissan Motor Co. plans to shift production of its Micra cars for the European market from the UK to Chennai, which it also aims to use as an export hub for Africa and the Middle East. The company plans to roll out its first made-in-India compact in May, part of a seven-year, $920 million India investment it made with partner Renault.

Volkswagen AG has invested Euro 580 million in India, and this month started production of its first India compact at a factory that can make up to 110,000 cars a year.

General Motors Co. opened a second, $300 million factory in India in September 2008, boosting annual capacity to 225,000 vehicles. This month, it teamed up with Chinas SAIC to launch an India joint venture, with fresh investment of up to $350 million.

Analysts caution that Indias emergence as an auto hub still faces headwinds like bureaucratic red tape, labour unrest, inefficient ports, poor infrastructure and competition from Thailand and South Korea, which recently signed a free trade agreement giving carmakers duty-free access to Europe.

Its not a foregone conclusion despite the high demand, said John Bonnell, director of automotive forecasting at J.D. Power and Associates in Bangkok. Compromising that is a lot of red tape, bureaucracy and unions.

Still, the global appetite for basic cars is growing. Sales of such cars will hit 4.9 million vehicles this year, up 13 per cent from last year, while total car and truck sales will shrink by 6 per cent, to 62.9 million vehicles, says J.D. Power and Associates.

The Indian government has encouraged small car production with tax incentives, and, unlike China, it allows foreign companies to fully own their Indian subsidiaries.

The Indian government has encouraged small car production with tax incentives, and, unlike China, it allows foreign companies to fully own their Indian subsidiaries.

That control over production and revenues is part of what convinced South Koreas Hyundai Motor Co., the largest car exporter in India, to shift small car production to India 11 years ago, said H.S. Lheem, shortly before he stepped down as chief executive of Hyundai Motor India.

Nowadays, India is Hyundais largest operation outside Korea. So far this fiscal year, Hyundai has exported about half of the 377,019 cars it manufactured in India, 65 per cent of them to Europe.

Chennai could be a good Detroit in India, Lheem said.

DAWN.COM | Business | India ? king of small cars


----------



## grey boy 2

*Indian super-compact car market overtakes Japan - People's Daily Online*
09:08, December 24, 2009 

*India has emerged the leader in small cars, overtaking Japan, as declining sales in Western markets coupled with robust growth in Asia redraws the global map of the auto industry faster than many expected. *

*It's well known that China will overtake the US as the world's largest car market this year. Less noticed is the fact that India will top Japan for the first time in sales of super-compact cars. It overtook Japan as the world's number one producer of basic cars in 2007. *

Automakers like Ford, Nissan, Volkswagen, General Motors, and China's Shanghai Automotive Industry Corp are pouring hundreds of millions of dollars into the country, hoping to capture a piece of the growing market for tiny, inexpensive passenger vehicles. As they do so, they are quietly transforming India into an export hub for small car manufacturing. 

"From a small car production hub perspective, India is right in the center of the radar," said Michael Boneham, head of Ford India, which plans to roll out its first India-made compact, the Figo, in the first quarter of next year. 

*More than 892,000 basic cars - the smallest category of passenger vehicle - will be sold in India this year, up 14 percent from last year and surpassing the 708,034 forecast for Japan, according to JD Power and Associates. *

Unlike China, Russia and Brazil, where consumers buy a range of cars, from basic to luxury, Indians overwhelmingly prefer small, affordable cars. 

*Nearly half of all cars sold in India - like Maruti Suzuki's Swift, GM's Spark and Hyundai's Santro - fall into the basic category. These are cars so small they're almost nonexistent in the US market. Think of them as sub-sub-compacts. *

Drive down the streets of a typical Indian megacity, where the bulk of car buyers live, and it's easy to see why. Millimeters count. Drivers squeeze through any remotely plausible opening on the clogged streets, grazing handcarts, bicycles, cars, pedestrians and livestock in the process. 

*And price matters. Executives say most Indians won't spend more than $8,000 on a car. To manufacture these low-margin vehicles profitably, carmakers must localize production to cut costs and ramp up volumes. *

For now, they can't sell enough cars in India alone to make the numbers work. The market is too consolidated - Maruti Suzuki sells half of all cars in India - and too small. 

*India ranks 10th globally for total car and truck sales. JD Power expects Indian car and truck sales to hit 1.9 million this year, a far cry from China's 12.3 million. *

Hungry for scale, carmakers must count on exports. 

"The margins are slim to say the least," said John Parker, Ford's executive vice-president for Asia Pacific and Africa. "We see exports as an opportunity to expand the volume base. The key thing in this area of the marketplace is to create scale." 

*Ford Motor Co has invested $500 million in India and its factory in the south Indian city of Chennai can make up to 200,000 cars a year. *

*Even if sales more than double, to 60,000 vehicles next year as executives hope, they've got capacity to spare. 

Parker said the company has not ruled out shifting production of the Fiesta and Focus from Europe to India. *

Source: China Daily


----------



## ssheppard

*India adds record 17.65 mln mobile users in Nov*

Mobile firms in India added a
record 17.65 million users in November, taking total users in
the world's fastest-growing, and second-largest, wireless
market to 506.04 million, the Telecom Regulatory Authority of
India said.

TABLE-India adds record 17.65 mln mobile users in Nov | Reuters


----------



## ssheppard

*India Foreign direct investment crosses $19 bn this fiscal*

New Delhi: Foreign funds inflow into India touched USD 19.38 billion during the first eight months of this fiscal ending November, Commerce Minister Anand Sharma said here Thursday.

Foreign direct investment (FDI) in November stood at USD 1.74 billion, an increase of over 60 percent from the USD 1.08 billion the country received in the corresponding month last year. 

"India's share of world FDI has jumped from 0.78 percent in 2005 to 2.45 percent in 2008," said Sharma. 

The 2009 survey of the Japan Bank for International Cooperation, conducted among Japanese investors, continues to rank India as the second-most promising country for overseas business operations after China, said a statement issued by the commerce ministry. 

Foreign direct investment crosses $19 bn this fiscal


----------



## AnGrz_Z_K_Jailer

*US zooms in on Indian tech scene, urges firms to expand, create jobs*
1 Jan 2010, 0334 hrs IST, Bloomberg

NEW DELHI | NEW YORK: Ohio governor Ted Strickland is quick to admit that he doesn&#8217;t &#8220;particularly enjoy heights.&#8221; So why would he climb into a Turn 
cherrypicker to be lifted 40 feet in the air? To show off a 196,000-square-foot office park in the Cincinnati suburb of Milford to executives from Tata Consultancy Services (TCS), India&#8217;s biggest tech company.

To sweeten the deal, Mr Strickland threw in $19 million in tax credits and invited the TCS crew to a state dinner at the governor&#8217;s mansion. &#8220;The economy is difficult,&#8221; Mr Strickland says in the January 11 issue of Bloomberg BusinessWeek. &#8220;I will go wherever I can to find jobs.&#8221; 

TCS said yes, and in November Mr Strickland showed up at the sprawling wooded campus for a ceremony to mark the hiring of the 300th employee at what has become the cornerstone for TCS&#8217;s North American efforts. 

Tata has hired some 250 graduates of Ohio State University, the University of Cincinnati, and other nearby schools. Soon the facility may employ as many as 1,000 Americans doing back-office and technology outsourcing for US health-care companies and local governments. 

Atlanta, Dallas 

With the economy growing again but unemployment stuck at double-digit levels, states and municipalities across the US are scrambling to woo anyone with hiring plans &#8212; even if that means going hat in hand to the same bunch that have been responsible for hundreds of thousands of jobs going overseas.

Dallas, Atlanta, Minneapolis and Tallahassee have all been actively courting Indian tech outfits. Wipro Technologies in March inaugurated a centre in Atlanta, which now has 350 employees-nearly 300 of them Americans, including senior managers recruited from US tech rivals. 

Infosys Technologies, meanwhile, is planning an operation in Dallas, to target some of the $52 billion the US government will spend on outsourcing work just in 2010. 

For Indians, American facilities can mean more work on government and health-care projects &#8212; areas where laws prevent the transfer of data overseas. An on-the-ground strategy gives them access to local workers who can better understand cultural nuances. 

And it lets them better compete against American rivals such as IBM and Accenture, which tend to win lucrative consulting contracts that hinge on solving complicated business problems on site, rather than simply writing computer code for cheap wages in India. 

Public Relations? 

&#8220;We need to become more efficient, more sophisticated,&#8221; says Sambuddha Deb, a Wipro vice-president who makes sure Wipro&#8217;s India-based and foreign employees work seamlessly together. &#8220;It&#8217;s not just about setting up software factories&#8221; in India. 

Some critics say that the new centres are little more than political cover and that they do little to boost employment in the US. 

Link : US zooms in on Indian tech scene, urges firms to expand, create jobs- Jobs-News By Industry-News-The Economic Times


----------



## AnGrz_Z_K_Jailer

*India to press US on non-tariff trade barriers*
1 Jan 2010, 0152 hrs IST, Amiti Sen, ET Bureau

NEW DELHI: India will hold a fresh round of discussions with the US in the New Year on protectionist measures being taken by Washington in the 
backdrop of the global economic slowdown.

Measures such as the proposed withdrawal of tax breaks for companies that outsource to countries like India and various non-tariff barriers imposed on imports in the form of stringent quality standards will be in focus. The issues will be taken up by commerce minister Anand Sharma during his visit to the US in early 2010, a commerce department official has said. 

&#8220;Although the US is one of our largest trading partners, our ties could deepen if the country eases some of the non-tariff protection it accords to its industry,&#8221; a commerce department official, who requested not to be named, told ET. 

While some of the issues were touched upon during US trade representative Ron Kirk&#8217;s visit to New Delhi in October, India is expected to hold detailed discussions and look for solutions during Mr Sharma&#8217;s visit. 

India&#8217;s merchandise exports to the US fell 19.48&#37; from $21.9 billion during the period January-October 2008 to $17.67 billion in the corresponding period of 2009. The slowdown also had an impact on India&#8217;s imports from the country, although the fall in imports was much lower at 9.56 %, from $ 15.45 billion during January-October 2008 to $13.98 billion in the corresponding period of 2009. 

Although US President Barack Obama&#8217;s proposal to curb tax breaks for companies outsourcing from the US will not directly impact trade in goods, India does not want the Bill to be passed as it would discourage US firms, that provide jobs in India, to continue their operations or set up new ones. 

India has taken up the issue of tax breaks for outsourcing firms officially with the US. The minister&#8217;s visit would be used as an occasion to reiterate the point, the official said. 

The minister will also discuss various non-tariff barriers, such as product characteristic requirements, marking requirements and labelling requirements, imposed on imports which make the process of selling goods to the US extremely tough. 

Many sectors such as agriculture, textiles, chemicals, pharmaceuticals, seafood and automobiles have been complaining about the barriers being faced by them in the US. 

Link : India to press US on non-tariff trade barriers- Foreign Trade-Economy-News-The Economic Times


----------



## AnGrz_Z_K_Jailer

*Mega road projects may be open only to big boys*
1 Jan 2010, 0142 hrs IST, Nirbhay Kumar, ET Bureau


NEW DELHI: The government has decided to invite bids from only cash-rich players for big road projects&#8212;each costing over $1 billion&#8212;as it looks to 
expedite the completion of a major infrastructure bottleneck in India&#8217;s progress. 

The road transport and highways ministry&#8217;s proposal to tighten technical and financial eligibility rules means only companies with a net worth three times a project&#8217;s estimated costs can bid. The new rules will also limit the number of joint venture partners for projects, known as ultra mega roads in government parlance, that run up to 500-600 km. 

&#8220;The number of joint venture partners bidding for those projects would not be more than two,&#8221; road transport and highways minister Kamal Nath told ET. 

The government has set an ambitious target of building 7,000 km of highways annually for the next five years at an unprecedented pace of 20 km a day. It expects to fund 60&#37; of these projects through private-public partnerships (PPP) on a build, operate, transfer (BOT) basis. 

But progress has been little with highways still in short supply &#8212; India&#8217;s poor roads have for long been a grouse for CEOs, foreign and domestic. National Highways Authority of India (NHAI), the country&#8217;s apex highway development agency, is mostly unable to award projects as land acquisition continues to be a dogged obstacle. 

And small and medium-size enterprises (SMEs), up against other problems like cost run-up that beset highway development in India, often default on projects. 

The government thinks that large developers like Reliance Infra, Gammon, L&T and GMR with their financial muscle will be able to deal with matters like the unforeseen, huge investments that are part and parcel of these projects than small companies. 
Link : Mega road projects may be open only to big boys- Infrastructure-Economy-News-The Economic Times


----------



## AnGrz_Z_K_Jailer

*BRIC: The world's biggest emerging economies*
1 Jan 2010, 0222 hrs IST, REUTERS

LONDON: The world&#8217;s four biggest emerging economies are grabbing growing volumes of global capital flows, with firms and fund managers increasingly 
viewing BRIC consumer demand as a high-return, relatively safe investment bet. 

Brazil, Russia, India and China, with 40&#37; of the world&#8217;s population, account for about 20% of its gross domestic product, a share Goldman Sachs said will rise to equal that of the G7 industrialised countries as early as 2032. 

There was a sign this year of the shape of things to come as China overtook the US as the world&#8217;s biggest car market. And as incomes of 2.5 billion people steadily rise, companies profits as well as stock markets will feel the effect. 

No surprise that cash &#8212; direct investment and portfolio capital &#8212; is increasingly gravitating to these giants. Fund tracker EPFR Global said BRIC-geared equity funds absorbed almost $20 billion in January to November 2009. This is double 2007 levels and equivalent to 40% of what was taken by emerging stock funds, some of which also went to the BRICs. 

&#8220;The trend of BRIC outperformance has been very powerful and should continue as growth is concentrated in these markets,&#8221; said Martial Godet, who helps manage 37 billion euros in emerging stocks at BNP Paribas Asset Management in Paris. &#8220;We are betting on the largest, highest-growth markets with the biggest populations and good liquidity levels.&#8221; 

To capitalise on BRIC consumer demand, Goldman Sachs suggests investing in a basket of 50 developed market stocks positioned to benefit from the BRICs theme, and one of 50 BRICs companies that are likely to emerge as global market winners. Already, BRICs are outgunning broader emerging stocks &#8212; the MSCI BRIC index is up 90% in 2009 versus 70% for MSCI EM, with only China lagging. 

An investment in Brazilian stocks in 2000 would have quadrupled by now while cash put in emerging stocks would merely have doubled. And a buyer of world stocks would have lost money. As monetary policies start to tighten next year, investors on average expect BRIC stocks to rise 20-25% in 2010 after the near triple-digit returns of 2009. 

But in future the BRICs as the most liquid emerging markets will gain most from higher allocations to emerging markets. Goldman Sachs economist Jim O&#8217;Neill, who first came up with the BRIC concept, projects the BRICs to comprise almost half global stock markets by 2050 from less than 10% now. He says it is inevitable more cash will move to the BRIC markets. 

&#8220;If you think of a GDP-weighted benchmark, it would be considerably higher than the current MSCI-type ones,&#8221; O&#8217;Neill said, referring to indices that use GDP to weight countries. 

&#8220;For some asset managers, especially the sovereign wealth funds, this is what they are moving towards.&#8221; 
Fund managers say cash will go where growth is &#8212; or where the value is. With China and India posting the highest growth in the world, and Russia trading at a 40% discount to emerging markets, the bloc should remain an investment magnet. 

Link : BRIC: The world's biggest emerging economies- International Business-News-The Economic Times


----------



## AnGrz_Z_K_Jailer

*BSNL may have to shelve $1-bn IT outsourcing deal*
1 Jan 2010, 0124 hrs IST, Joji Thomas Philip, ET Bureau


NEW DELHI: The decision of state-owned BSNL&#8217;s board on Wednesday to put its tender for 93 million GSM lines &#8216;on hold&#8217; will result in the telco&#8217;s 
$1-billion IT outsourcing contract also being put &#8216;on hold,' an executive with the PSU told ET. This is because, the $1-billion IT contract is linked to the 93 million GSM lines taking off, this executive added. 

The delay will impact IT firm HCL Infosystems, which will be supported by HP and Convergys for the contract and is assured of 50&#37; of BSNL&#8217;s Rs 2,000-crore IT deal, as it was the lowest bidder for all the four zones. The project was split into four zones to allow companies to bid separately for each zone. 

Other IT majors that will be impacted include TCS which can bag the remaining 50% of the contract and the Mahindra Satyam/Spanco combine which stand a chance to win part of the deal. 

As first reported by ET, the BSNL board on Wednesday decided to put the world&#8217;s largest ever telecoms equipment contract worth about $10 billion on hold after the Central Vigilance Commission (CVC) launched a fresh probe into the telco as the anti-corruption body&#8217;s guidelines forbid post-tender negotiations with successful bidders. 

Sweden&#8217;s Ericsson had emerged as the lowest bidder in the North and South East zones while China&#8217;s Huawei was selected for the South and West Zones. The DoT too had earlier asked BSNL not to renegotiate the price with lowest bidder Ericsson since the move would violate CVC guidelines. 

But, BSNL executives point out that the telco had entered into post-tender negotiations with Ericsson since this could result in a 20-25% reduction in the price. 

BSNL&#8217;s IT outsourcing deal stipulates that a company can be awarded only a maximum of two contracts which implies that a single firm cannot provide IT services in more than two regions. This implies, HCL infosystems, for whom HP which will supply hardware and systems and Convergys will provide billing solutions, and has been selected as the lowest bidder or L1 in all the four zones, will have to opt out of two regions. 

Tata Consultancy Services (TCS) is the second lowest bidder in three zones - North, South and West, while the Eastern region Mahindra Satyam/Spanco combine was chosen as L2 (refer table). This implies, the Mahindra Satyam/Spanco combine stands a chance only if HCL opts out of the East Zone. 

On the other hand, TCS, which is assured of the contract in at least one zone, can double its deal size if HCL does not opt out of the East Zone. 

Controversies around its tenders have resulted in BSNL not being able to place any significant orders for equipment over the last three years during which the mobile market in India recorded the highest growth globally. 

This has also resulted in BSNL, which was challenging Bharti Airtel for the top spot in the mobile space in 2006 now being pushed to the fifth spot after Airtel, Reliance Communications, Vodafone Essar and Idea Cellular. Besides, Tata Teleservices is also poised to overtake BSNL in mobile customers within the next couple of months. 

Link : BSNL may have to shelve $1-bn IT outsourcing deal- ITeS-Infotech-The Economic Times


----------



## AnGrz_Z_K_Jailer

*Information technology: The wonder decade*
31 Dec 2009, 0453 hrs IST, ET Bureau

What started as an industry riding the demand from global customers seeking to make their IT and business systems Y2K compliant is today almost a 
$60-billion industry, contributing nearly 4&#37; to India&#8217;s GDP. 

1999 - The biggest inflection point was the role Indian companies played in combating the so-called millennium bug. TCS, Wipro and others become trusted partners for companies worldwide seeking to achieve Y2K compliance 

Infosys achieves $100 million in revenues, lists on Nasdaq. India&#8217;s outsourcing industry grows to $4 billion 2000-2001 - Indian IT industry moves from Y2K to complex e-business projects 

Dewang Mehta, who helped Indian IT industry grow in its early years, dies. Kiran Karnik takes over as Nasscom head 

US increases H1B visa limit to 1,95,000, the highest ever 

Wipro lists on NYSE 

2002-2003 - NR Narayana Murthy steps down from Infosys and Nandan Nilekani takes over 

Post the dotcom bust, companies such as DSQ Software, Pentafour and Silverline perish 

2004-2005 - TCS lists on BSE 

Large customers start offshoring ERP-based projects. Infosys becomes a $1-billion company, Wipro too crosses $1 billion in revenues 

GE sells 60% in GECIS &#8212; the back office pioneer &#8212; to private equity firms. The Indian BPO industry starts growing rapidly 

IBM, Accenture and HP start developing their Indian offshore presence to make them their largest operations outside the US 

2006-2007 - Indian IT becomes a $31-billion industry 

Protectionism in top export markets forces Indian IT companies to start hiring locals 

2008-2009 - Infosys&#8217; revenues cross $4 billion. Nilekani joins the government as chairman of the Unique Identity Authority of India 

HCL acquires UK&#8217;s Axon for &#163;441.1 million, the biggest ever acquisition for Indian IT 

Satyam founder Ramalinga Raju admits to over $1-billion fraud. Tech Mahindra acquires Satyam 

TCS&#8217; annual revenues cross $6 billion. N Chandrasekaran takes over from S Ramadorai as chief executive 

ET Comment 

The big bang 

Newer rivals such as Salesforce.com, apart from new business models such as software-as-a-service will force Indian information technology companies to shift gears. While the past decade has been driven primarily by demand for lower-cost offshore services, the decade ahead will challenge the Indian outsourcing industry to think of the &#8216;next big disruption&#8217;. 

Globalisation will be another big challenge, wherein the Indian IT industry will need to address political sentiments and protectionism by hiring more local professionals in the top export markets of US and Europe. Over the next 5-10 years, India&#8217;s top tech firms aim to have at least 20% of their workforce of non-Indian origin. 

Link :Information technology: The wonder decade- Software-Infotech-The Economic Times


----------



## Veer

*Wipro tops list of H-1B visa professionals in 2009*

Microsoft with 1,318 visas came next, with Intel (723) in third place, while Google with 211 in 25th place brought up the rear. IBM India (695), Infosys (440), Polaris Software Lab India (254) and Satyam (219) were the other major Indian visa getters.

At least 200 US and Asia-based technology, financial and consulting companies applied for H-1B visas in 2009. The major technology companies that did not rank in the Top 25, but did rank in the Top 50 include Yahoo, Amazon, Apple, Texas Instruments, Nvidia and IBM, according to e-week.com. 
Some of the leading research universities in the United States also rank in the Top 50 -- University of Maryland, University of Michigan, Johns Hopkins, University of Illinois, University of Pennsylvania, Yale, Stanford, Harvard, University of Pittsburgh, Columbia and Baylor College of Medicine.

Here is a countdown of the top 25 companies with the specific number of H-1B visas they were granted by the US Citizenship and Immigration Services (USCIS) in 2009:

1. Wipro: 1,964
2. Microsoft: 1,318
3. Intel: 723
4. IBM India: 695
5. Patni Americas: 609
6. Larsen & Toubro Infotech: 602
7. Ernst & Young: 481
8. Infosys: 440
9. UST Global: 344
10. Deloitte: 328
11. Qualcomm: 320
12. Cisco Systems: 308
13. Accenture: 287
14. KPMG: 287
15. Oracle: 272
16. Polaris Software
Lab India: 254
17. Rite Aid: 240
18. Goldman Sachs: 236
19. Deloitte & Touche: 235
20. Cognizant: 233
21. Mphasis: 229
22. Satyam: 219
23. Bloomberg: 217
24. Motorola: 213
25. Google: 211. 
Wipro tops list of H-1B visa professionals in 2009- Visa Power-Travel-Services-News By Industry-News-The Economic Times


----------



## Veer

*It's cheaper to own a pad in Burj Khalifa than in Central Delhi*

BANGALORE: An apartment on the 100th floor of 'Burj Khalifa', the world's tallest building and one of the most-sought after addresses in the world today comes at a price of Rs 38,000 per sq ft. 

But if you think that's a soaring price, consider this: desi realty rates beat that by a mile. The rates of apartments on Prithviraj Road and Aurangzeb Road in central Delhi are much higher. The per sq ft rate of apartments in Marble Arch and Tata Apartments on Prithviraj Road is around Rs 65,000 per sq ft. Similarly, Ansal apartments on Aurangzeb Road have a price of Rs 55,000 per sq ft, said senior broker Hemendra Sharma.

In Vasant Vihar and Chanakya Puri in South Delhi, apartments built on smaller plots of 400-800 sq metres are commanding prices of around Rs 45,000 per sq ft.

In fact, there are not many luxury condominiums available in central and south Delhi. However, there are several bungalows on independent plots of around three acres with a permitted area of construction of 3500 sq ft to 10,000 sq ft. These plots are commanding a price of Rs 200 crore to Rs 500 crore. So the per sq ft cost of these bunglow comes to a whopping Rs 5 lakh per sq ft.

Condominiums in Mumbai are even costlier. The per sq ft rate in Mumbai's NCPA Apartments at Nariman Point is between Rs 90,000 and Rs 1 lakh! Till date, the highest per sq ft rate paid in Mumbai stands at Rs 97,842 for a four-bedroom apartment at NCPA Apartments in 2007. This is the highest rate paid for a residential unit in the history of Indian real estate. In July-August last year, an apartment in Maker Tower B, in Cuffe Parade, sold for around Rs 93,000 per sqft.

According to Gulam Zia, national director, research and advisory services of global property consultants Knight Frank, "In the posh upmarket localities of Delhi and Mumbai, where there is a scarcity of land, property prices have shot through the roof." Adds Zia, "Property prices in Mumbai's western and central suburbs of Worli, Lower Parel and Prabhadevi are upwards of Rs 40,000 per sq ft."

Real estate prices in India are inverse to the country's image of a developing nation. "Mumbai and Delhi command one of the highest per sq ft rates in the world," says Anshuman Magazine, CMD, CB Richard Ellis, South Asia, a leading global property consultancy firm.

In India while the land cost itself is high, the cost of quality is even higher. If one is paying Rs 38,000 per sq ft for an apartment in the Burj Khalifa in Dubai, which has amenities such as the Armani Hotel, discotheques, designer retail shops, for the same price or more in Mumbai or Delhi one will only be paying for the location and not for the construction or amenities. In terms of amenities and quality there is just no comparison, says Magazine. He adds, in the US when a buyer looks to buy a home, he or she first looks for the amenities on offer that would suit his or her lifestyle, whereas in India it's all about land and location for the buyer.

While Mumbai and New Delhi are in a zone by themselves as far as realty pricing is considered, other big cities like Chennai and Bangalore are yet to see such pricing, though the rates have dramatically shot up in the recent past.

The posh areas of Chennai -- Boat Club and Poes Gardens -- and Lavelle Road, Vittal Mallya Road and the by-lanes off MG Road in Bangalore, command per sq ft rates of around Rs 21,000.


----------



## Veer

Wednesday, January 06, 2010, Ministry of Tourism 

*Mega tourist centers in the country*

The Ministry of Tourism has identified 29 destinations/circuits on the basis of footfalls and future potential in consultation with the concerned State Governments so far for development through mega projects. They are:

S.

No.


State/UT





Destination/Circuit


Amount Sanctioned (Rs. in lakhs)

1.


Andhra Pradesh






1


Tirupati Heritage Circuit


4652.49

2


Kadapa Heritage Tourist Circuit


3692.89

3


Charminar area


994.75

2.


Bihar


4


Bodhgaya-Rajgir-Nalanda


1922.42

3.


Chhattisgarh


5


Jagdalpur-Tirathgarh-Chitrakote-Barsur-Dantewada-Tirathgarh


1133.82

4.


Delhi


6


Illumination of Monuments


2375.09

5.


Goa


7


Churches of Goa (Integrated Development of Infrastructure for heritage and Hinterland Tourism


4309.91

6.


Gujarat


8


Dwarka-Nageshwar-Bet Dwarka


798.90

7.


Haryana


9


Panipat-Kurukshetra-Pinjore (Haryana)


3175.25

10


Panchkula-Yamunanagar (Haryana)-Paonta Sahib (Himachal Pradesh)




8.


Himachal Pradesh


11


Eco and Adventure Circuit (Kullu-Katrain-Manali)




9.


J&K


12


Spiritual Destination of Leh-Ladakh




10.


Karnataka


13


Hampi


3283.58

11.


Kerala


14


Muzuris Heritage and Culture Circuit (Trissur and Ernakulam Districts)




12.


Madhya Pradesh


15


Spiritual and Wellness Destination of Chitrakoot


2401.98

13.


Maharashtra


16


Vidarbha Heritage Circuit


3738.19

17


Aurangabad




14.


Orissa


18


Bhubaneswar-Puri-Chilka


3022.80

15.


Puducherry


19


Puducherry




16.


Punjab


20


Amritsar


1585.53

17.


Rajasthan


21


Ajmer


1069.68

22


Desert Circuit (Jodhpur-Bikaner-Jaisalmer)




18.


Sikkim


23


Gangtok


2390.70

19.


Tamil Nadu


24


Mahabalipuram


1312.69

25


Pilgramage Circuit (Madurai-Rameshwaram-Kanyakumari) in Tamil Nadu




20.


Uttrakhand


26


Haridwar-Rishikesh


4452.22

21.


Uttar Pradesh


27




Agra-Revitalization of Taj (Uttar Pradesh)


1525.00

28


Varanasi


2202.30

22.


West Bengal


29


Ganga Heritage River Cruise Circuit


2042.35



The Ministry provides financial assistance to States/Union Territories for tourism projects on the basis of proposals received from them subject to availability of funds and inter-se priority. During the current financial year 106 projects including mega projects have been sanctioned in various States/Union Territories for Rs. 398.33 crore upto September, 2009.


----------



## Veer

*&#8216;India can top China&#8217;s growth rate by 2014&#8217;*

Financial Express Bureau,
Posted: Tuesday, Jan 05, 2010

New Delhi: *The Indian economy could surpass China&#8217;s growth rate sooner than expected, most probably by 2014,* *chief economic advisor in the finance ministry Kaushik Basu said on Monday. He also saw the economy bouncing back to 9&#37; growth next fiscal, while expansion this year would be 7.5% plus.*

Basu said there was no case at the moment for monetary tightening&#8212;including hiking interest rates&#8212;and that the government was yet to decide on the timing of rolling back fiscal sops. &#8220;India crossing China&#8217;s growth rate in the next four to five years is not impossibility. It is within the realm of possibility,&#8221; Basu said at a seminar organised by Ficci.

India&#8217;s relatively large young population will help raise its savings rate to over 40% of GDP from 38%, thereby hastening growth, Basu said. &#8220;The high savings rate will trigger a period of sustained economic expansion. Savings rates (are) unlike stock market indices. Once you are there, you don&#8217;t fluctuate. (The savings rate) is likely to cross 40%,&#8221; he said.

Basu said the economy will grow at 7.5% plus in the current fiscal on the back of the stronger growth projected in the fourth quarter. The economy grew 7.9% in the July-September quarter, higher than 6.1% in the preceding quarter.

Making a case against raising interest rates, Basu said it is a very sector-specific inflation that is taking place, and it is expected to peter out in a few months. &#8220;There is no expectation of monetary tightening, nor do I believe is there a reason for it,&#8221; Basu said. Wholesale food prices increased 19.83% for the week ended December 19, the fastest pace in 11 years. On fiscal policy, he said, &#8220;When exactly the folding back of the stimulus package will come I don&#8217;t know, but the government is aware (that it has to exit). There is (also) a little bit of global coordination involved here.&#8221; 
&#8220;India does stand out as an economy that has handled the crisis very well.&#8221; 
&#8216;India can top China&#8217;s growth by 2014&#8217;


----------



## UchihaCG

Veer said:


> *India can top Chinas growth rate by 2014*
> 
> Financial Express Bureau,
> Posted: Tuesday, Jan 05, 2010
> 
> New Delhi: *The Indian economy could surpass Chinas growth rate sooner than expected, most probably by 2014,* *chief economic advisor in the finance ministry Kaushik Basu said on Monday. He also saw the economy bouncing back to 9% growth next fiscal, while expansion this year would be 7.5% plus.*
> 
> Basu said there was no case at the moment for monetary tighteningincluding hiking interest ratesand that the government was yet to decide on the timing of rolling back fiscal sops. India crossing Chinas growth rate in the next four to five years is not impossibility. It is within the realm of possibility, Basu said at a seminar organised by Ficci.
> 
> Indias relatively large young population will help raise its savings rate to over 40% of GDP from 38%, thereby hastening growth, Basu said. The high savings rate will trigger a period of sustained economic expansion. Savings rates (are) unlike stock market indices. Once you are there, you dont fluctuate. (The savings rate) is likely to cross 40%, he said.
> 
> Basu said the economy will grow at 7.5% plus in the current fiscal on the back of the stronger growth projected in the fourth quarter. The economy grew 7.9% in the July-September quarter, higher than 6.1% in the preceding quarter.
> 
> Making a case against raising interest rates, Basu said it is a very sector-specific inflation that is taking place, and it is expected to peter out in a few months. There is no expectation of monetary tightening, nor do I believe is there a reason for it, Basu said. Wholesale food prices increased 19.83% for the week ended December 19, the fastest pace in 11 years. On fiscal policy, he said, When exactly the folding back of the stimulus package will come I dont know, but the government is aware (that it has to exit). There is (also) a little bit of global coordination involved here.
> India does stand out as an economy that has handled the crisis very well.
> India can top Chinas growth by 2014



good news (speculation)
but we won't be able to beat it's economy.

I wish our INR's value goes up..........


----------



## AnGrz_Z_K_Jailer

German luxury car maker BMW on Tuesday launched BMW Gran Turismo, BMW X6M and BMW 760Li in India, according to PTI.

The agency also said the automaker plans to ramp up capacity of its manufacturing plant at Chennai.

"BMW Group will further increase its commitments in India by bringing in more investments in the country through further capital investment in the BMW plant in Chennai and BMW Financial Services India," BMW India President Peter Kronschnabl said.

He added that MMW X1 would be launched in late 2010 at the Chennai facility.

Full story Link : BMW launches three luxury brands in India | Top Russian news and analysis online | 'RIA Novosti' newswire


----------



## Veer

*India extends $425 mn credit for railways in Sri Lanka *
Thursday, 7th January 2010

"Indian government has conveyed to the government of Sri Lanka its decision to extend a Line of Credit of $425 million to Sri Lanka for three projects," an Indian High Commission release said here. This includes assistance for laying of railway line by the Indian Railway Construction Company (IRCON). The assistance is for Track laying by IRCON International. On the Omanthai-Pallai sector of the Northern railway line; IRCON is involved in construction of Railway Projects in India and abroad.

Besides, the line of credit would also cover track laying by IRCON (I) Ltd. On the Madhu-Tallaimannar sector; and supply of rolling stock by Rail India Technical and Economic Services (RITES ) for Northern Sri Lanka.

The state owned RITES is multi-disciplinary consultancy organisation in the fields of transport, infrastructure and related technologies.

The decision to extend the line of credit is part of India's continued commitment to reconstruction and rehabilitation efforts in northern Sri Lanka, the release said. The Indian High Commission release said this reflects the close and cordial bilateral relations shared by the two countries.

Last month, Indian government conveyed its decision to the government of Sri Lanka to offer a supplementary line of credit of $67.4 million for the rehabilitation of the Southern Colombo-Matara Railway Line.

The line of credit for the Colombo-Matara Railway line had been requested by the government of Sri Lanka to finance the second phase of work related to rehabilitation of the southern railway line.

India had earlier provided a line of credit of $100 million to finance the first phase of rehabilitation work on the Southern Railway Line.

Two Indian companies &#8211; RITES and IRCON &#8211; had signed contracts in this regard in 2008 and work on implementing the first phase of this project is underway.

The total rehabilitation package includes supply of 20 Diesel Multiple Unit (DMU) sets (each set consists of engine and rail bogies) and reconstruction of the railway line from Colombo to Matara.

It also involves construction of maintenance sheds for the DMUs and training of Sri Lankan engineers in India in handling and maintenance of the new units.
India extends $425 mn credit for railways in North Lanka 
*
India take cares and help its friends. Pakistan should learn it and we will also help them.*


----------



## AnGrz_Z_K_Jailer

*IT firms seek a share of $3-b city council projects from UK*


8 Jan 2010, 0135 hrs IST, Pankaj Mishra, ET Bureau

BANGALORE: Almost three months after Tata Consultancy Services (TCS) won a 15-year technology services contract worth nearly $250 million from the Cardiff City Council, UK&#8217;s Lancashire, along with a dozen other borough councils, is seeking suppliers for shared services projects worth almost $3 billion. 

As UK&#8217;s city councils, including Cardiff and Lancashire, seek to modernise their citizen services and gain efficiency, India&#8217;s top tech firms such as TCS, Wipro, Infosys and Patni apart from multinational rivals IBM and HP-EDS are competing for their share of this lucrative opportunity. 

&#8220;UK is where the action is now. Unfortunately, we can&#8217;t talk about these public sector contracts openly, but the size and scope of these contracts are attracting all of us,&#8221; said a senior executive at one of the Indian tech firms exploring new business from UK&#8217;s city councils. Indeed, at a time when private sector customers are taking more time to flesh out contracts, and are even breaking down large deals into smaller transactions, UK&#8217;s mega public sector outsourcing contracts are witnessing intense bidding. A local outsourcing consultant, who advises government buyers on procurement of services, told ET, on conditions of anonymity, that TCS, which is already building an HR and payroll shared services centre for Cardiff, has opened the doors for other rivals from India. 

&#8220;Wipro is already doing some government projects that it can&#8217;t talk about. Infosys, Patni and several others are exploring almost all big opportunities,&#8221; he said. 

Reduction in operating costs, lack of capital for new investments and lack of technology expertise are among top factors driving these city councils to explore outsourcing and shared services model. 

A TCS spokesman declined to offer any comments because the company is currently in its financial silent period. However, unlike many private sector customer discussions &#8220;the government buyers are extremely sensitive about local job losses, and are insisting that at least 20-30&#37; of work be done onshore for creating jobs,&#8221; he added. Local experts such as Bob McDowall, research director at TowerGroup, say these contracts are expected to have clauses for onshore job creation because of high unemployment and public sentiments. &#8220;I think in order to make the contracts politically palatable to the elected council members and the local voters such clauses would be desirable,&#8221; McDowall said. 

By adopting a common and shared services model, these city councils will be able to save individual capital expenditure of acquiring new technology systems and outsourcing. Unlike a typical system integration contract, vendors will also need to share the initial cost of setting up shared services centres. These centres will offer services across financial management, payroll, pension management and customer services management. 

Councils such as Cardiff plan to sell these services across the public sector. Lancashire, for instance, wants to develop a common platform for delivering services to almost a dozen of its borough councils. For India&#8217;s offshore outsourcing vendors, government projects such as Cardiff outsourcing offer an opportunity to prove their capabilities of managing complex systems and deliver cost effective services to different set of customers. 

&#8220;Cardiff wants to use its new shared service delivery model for joint working between all the public bodies delivering services in the city. It also wants to sell these services across the public sector in south-east Wales,&#8221; Ovum analyst Peter Clarke said in his note recently. &#8220;The trick for TCS is to build a service that is so good and so cheap that other authorities will want to buy it despite the politics,&#8221; he added. 

Meanwhile, these government projects also bring several unique challenges, including increased public scrutiny, potential cost overruns because of political pressures, delays and higher investment risks. &#8220;Outsourcing resulting in increased unemployment will be a political challenge for any government and may be reputationally damaging for any outsourcer in terms of pursuing other business in the UK and in the public sector,&#8221; McDowall added. 

Source : IT firms seek a share of $3-b city council projects from UK- ITeS-Infotech-The Economic Times


----------



## AnGrz_Z_K_Jailer

*India will quickly return to 9-10 pc growth: PM*


7 Jan 2010, 2255 hrs IST, PTI

NEW DELHI: Prime Minister Manmohan Singh on Thursday told overseas Indians that India will quickly return to a sustained high growth path of 9-10 percent and sought new avenues of partnership with the diaspora. 

He was speaking at the first meeting of the Prime Minister's Global Advisory Council of 16 eminent overseas Indians who between them represent different disciplines from across the world. 

Manmohan Singh will formally inaugurate the the Pravasi Bharatiya Divas (PBD) 2010, the annual conclave of the Indian diaspora, Friday. 

"Prime Minister observed that he was confident that India would quickly return to sustained high growth path of 9-10 percent," a statement from the prime minister's office said. 

The members of the advisory council told the prime minister that India and its overseas community can and should build "a strong, strategic and mutually beneficial partnership". 

The prime minister stressed that he looked forward to sustained dialogue with the members of the council including through smaller steering groups focusing on specific areas, in opening new avenues of cooperation between the overseas Indian community and India. 

The advisory council headed by Manmohan Singh comprises External Affairs Minister S.M. Krishna, Minister for Overseas Indian Affairs Vayalar Ravi, Principal Secretary to the Prime Minister, T.K.A Nair and Overseas Indian Affairs Secretary A. Didar Singh. 

Eminent Non-Resident Indians (NRIs) like Nobel Laureate Dr Amartya Sen, Prof Jagdish Bhagwati, Karan F. Bilimoria, Swadesh Chatterjee, Ela Gandhi, Rajat K. Gupta, Lord Khalid Hameed, Dr Renu Khator, Kishore Mahbubani, P.N.C Menon, L.N Mittal, Indra.K Nooyi, Vikram Pandit, C.K. Prahalad, Lord Bhiku Chotalal Parekh, Tan Sri Dato Ajit Singh, Neville Joseph Roach, Prof Srinivasa S.R. Varadhan, Yusuffal M.A. are also members of the council.

Source : India will quickly return to 9-10 pc growth: PM- Indicators-Economy-News-The Economic Times


----------



## AnGrz_Z_K_Jailer

*Coming soon: 6-lane road under IGI runway*


7 Jan 2010, 0842 hrs IST, Saurabh 

NEW DELHI: By October, you could be driving through an underground tunnel below IGI Airport's main runway -- with planes landing and taking off on speed away to the new domestic-cum-international terminal (T3) that will start opening in three months from now. 

Worried that the existing single approach to the T3 site, next to the existing international terminal, will become a traffic nightmare once almost all domestic and entire foreign passengers drive to and from there, the government wants the new link ready in time for the Commonwealth Games that start from October 3. 

The plan is to have the new road from Dwarka roundabout's lane towards Mehramnagar turn (near the existing domestic airport), take it under the main runway and then connect it to a link road that will lead to T3. Currently, this one-way link road is used by people coming from the international airport to drive to Vasant Kunj from under the Radisson flyover. 

"The six-lane new link will be about 1.5km long with the tunnel portion under the runway being 343 metres. The total cost will be about Rs 65 crore. The plan is that Delhi government will fund the project that would be implemented by Airports Authority of India (AAI) and maintained by the Delhi International Airport Pvt Ltd (DIAL)," a source said. 

This proposal is learnt to have been taken up at a recent joint meeting of all stakeholders like aviation ministry, Delhi government, AAI, DGCA and DDA and chaired by the cabinet secretary. "All security issues related to a road running under an operational runway and airport have been taken care of," said a highly placed source. 

As per the plan, work on the tunnel portion should start and be completed when the main runway is closed for recarpeting from March to September. That time only the newest airstrip (Shiv Murti side) and shortest one (near Dwarka) will be used. "The tunnel is proposed to pass almost at the end of the runway near the jumbo point," the source added. 

Source : Coming soon: 6-lane road under IGI runway- Infrastructure-Economy-News-The Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AnGrz_Z_K_Jailer

*Indian companies buy land abroad for agricultural products*


2 Jan 2010, 0047 hrs IST, MV Ramsurya, ET Bureau

MUMBAI: Indian companies are buying land overseas, mainly in Africa, to grow agricultural products that can be exported to large markets, including 
India. 

Companies and investment houses prefer the African route to agriculture as direct investment in this sector in India is fraught with bureaucratic hurdles. Also, land is relatively cheaper in Africa and fertile. Contiguous nature of land  a company can get large tracts contiguous land  are the other main drivers. 

According to statistics provided by governments of various countries in east Africa, more than 80 Indian companies have invested about £1.5 billion (about Rs 11,300 crore ) in buying huge plantations in countries in eastern Africa, such as Ethiopia, Kenya, Madagascar, Senegal and Mozambique that will be used to grow foodgrain for the domestic market. 

The list of companies that have purchased land in Africa is quite long and includes companies in businesses ranging from agriculture and horticulture to engineering and metals. They include the Kolkata-based Kankaria group (manufacturing and textiles), Kommuri Agrotech (floriculture and horticulture), Surya Electrical (electrical products), Karuturi Agro Processing, AVR Engineering (construction), Nelvo International (minerals), Allied Chemicals, BP Jewellery, KSR Earthmovers. 

The land purchase has been done in places like Oromia, Addis Ababa in Ethiopia, Port Sudan, Khartoum and Suwakin in Sudan, and in Nairobi in Kenya. 

Rising food prices is one of the main reasons for the rush. Food price inflation rose 19.95% for the week ended December 2 from the previous year, with prices of food products and vegetables reaching record levels due to a combination of hoarding and slow production after the country saw its worst monsoon since 1972. 

The cheap cost of land is the main driver for such a trend, says Dileep Choksi, a leading tax and accounting consultant, who has been part of several business initiaves in Africa. While the firm food prices in India and elsewhere are also a reason, the availability of arable land (in Africa) is a major advantage, he added. 

Fullstory : Indian companies buy land abroad for agricultural products- Agriculture-Economy-News-The Economic Times


----------



## AnGrz_Z_K_Jailer

*From India to world: GM, Nissan to export small cars*


7 Jan 2010, 1142 hrs IST, REUTERS

NEW DELHI: As global automakers boost their presence in the thriving Indian market, they will turn the country into a stage for novel experiments production costs to levels not seen before. Indian customers' unmatched sensitivity to pricing has meant the market has been dominated for nearly 30 years by Maruti Suzuki India Ltd. 

The unit of Japan's Suzuki Motor Corp has been able to build $5,000 cars such as the Maruti800 hatchback by using old, fully depreciated equipment provided by its parent in the 1980s. Tata Motors took the low-cost theme to the next level with the release last year of the $2,000 Nano, which has achieved only modest success so far. 

While the 10 new compact cars launched at the Delhi auto show this week will not be matching that level of pricing, rivals are seeking to inch closer. Japanese automakers, for one, will enter uncharted territory by expanding parts procurement to Indian suppliers for goods such as sheet steel normally imported from Japan. 

"The key to lowering costs was to look for locally available materials," said Yoshinori Noritake, chief engineer of Toyota Motor's Etios family car, one of the highlights of the Auto Expo this week. The Etios is expected to be the cheapest offering in Toyota's global line-up when it goes on sale in late 2010 in India, with parts sourced from suppliers aligned with Maruti Suzuki and Tata Motors, such as Tata Steel, Noritake said. 

Toyota said it has not set a price for the Etios. But most expect it to compete head-on with Honda Motor's hatchback based on the New Small Concept also unveiled at the auto show and which Honda said would cost less than Rs 500,000 ($10,990). 

FROM INDIA TO WORLD 

The need for big volumes to lower per-unit costs means that some, including General Motors and Nissan Motor, will use India as an export base for their tiny cars, joining market leaders Maruti Suzuki and Hyundai Motor. GM, which generated buzz at the Delhi show with an aggressive sticker price of Rs 343,000 ($7,111) for the Chevrolet Beat, is earmarking one-fifth of the car's production for exports. 

"The Beat can be a real game changer in the Indian mini-car segment," Karl Slym, chief of General Motors India said at the launch. GM India expects a 50 percent rise in sales this year, with production of the Beat due to start at the end of 2010. 

Fullstory : From India to world: GM, Nissan to export small cars- Automobiles-Auto-News By Industry-News-The Economic Times


----------



## AnGrz_Z_K_Jailer

*Renault-Nissan plans to inaugurate Oragadam plant in March*


7 Jan 2010, 2224 hrs IST, PTI

CHENNAI: Renault Nissan Automotive India Private Ltd (RNAIPL) plans to inaugurate its Rs 4,500 crore passenger vehicle joint venture plant at 
Oragadam on March 18, a state Government official said on Thursday. 

Renault Nissan Automotive India MD Akirai Sakurai met Tamil Nadu Deputy Chief Minister M K Stalin here and asked him to inaugurate the plant, the official said. 

"They have asked for Deputy Chief Minister's date for the inauguration and tentatively it is on March 18," he told. 

However, company officials when contacted described the meeting as a 'courtesy call'. 

Renault Nissan plant would have have a capacity to manufacture four lakh vehicles annually and is expected to go on stream in May this year. 

Source : Renault-Nissan plans to inaugurate Oragadam plant in March- Automobiles-Auto-News By Industry-News-The Economic Times


----------



## AnGrz_Z_K_Jailer

*SBI to install 7,000 talking ATMs for visually challenged*


7 Jan 2010, 2007 hrs IST, PTI

MUMBAI: India's largest lender, State Bank of India (SBI) plans to introduce 7,000 voice enabled ATMs across the country for visually challenged 
customers beginning next month, a senior SBI official said here. 

"Out of our 18,500 ATMs, 7,000 will be made voice enabled for visually challenged people. We expect to launch these talking ATMs starting next month," SBI's General Manager (Alternate Channels) Amitabh Kumar said at a CII-seminar. 

These voice enabled ATMs, customised with headphones and braille key pads, will offer services like funds transfer and downloading of account statements, Kumar said. 

Presently, SBI is testing voice enabled ATMs with its partners NCR and Diebold and expects to make these operational in a month's time, he said. 

SBI plans to install these ATMs in metro, urban and semi urban towns across the country. 

"The country has 10.6 million visually challenged people and it is the duty of the banks to help these people to meet their banking needs," ICICI Bank's CEO and Managing Director, Chanda Kochhar, speaking at the seminar, said. 

ICICI Bank has installed its first talking ATM in 2003. Over the years, the bank has also ensured that the basic banking facilities can be used by physically handicapped people, Kochhar said. 

Source : SBI to install 7,000 talking ATMs for visually challenged- Banking-Banking/Finance-News By Industry-News-The Economic Times


----------



## Choppers

*RIL to set up varied varsity*

TIMES NEWS NETWORK 

Mumbai: Reliance Foundation, the recently set up philanthropic arm of Reliance Industries Limited, plans to set up a multi-disciplinary university in the country.The university, modelled on the lines of US varsities like the University of Pennsylvania, will offer courses in science, technology and liberal arts. 

The new initiative would be launched under the chairmanship of Nita Ambani, chairman of Reliance Industries Mukesh Ambani said in his acceptance speech after being honoured with the Dean&#8217;s Medal by the University of Pennsylvania School of Engineering and Applied Science on Friday. The medal was given for his leadership in the application of engineering and technology for the betterment of mankind. The Reliance Group is looking at establishing the educational institute outside Mumbai or Delhi. The move comes seven years after it established the Dhirubhai Ambani International School in Mumbai. 

&#8220;Just like I woke up one day and decided to set up a school, a couple of months ago, I decided to start a university,&#8217;&#8217; Nita Ambani told TOI. At the RIL AGM in November, Mukesh had said the company had endowed Rs 500 crore to the foundation and it would be scaled up to Rs 1,000 crore. Edu system needs to be overhauled: Mukesh 
Mumbai: The multi-disciplinary university being planned by Reliance Foundation will forge partnerships with foreign universities, chairman of Reliance Industries Mukesh Ambani said. 

&#8220;Education in India is at the doorsteps of transformation. There is a need for overhauling the methodology of education,&#8217;&#8217; he said at the ceremony to honour him with the Dean&#8217;s Medal by the University of Pennsylvania School of Engineering and Applied Science. The function was attended by the who&#8217;s who of India Inc, politicians and socialites.Corporates, including Vedanta, Aditya Birla Group, Jaypee group, Nirma and Tatas, have all either set up or are increasing their stake in the education sector. Education is said to be a $80 billion opportunity. 

He also highlighted that science, engineering, technology and entrepreneurship will continue to create value for society. The award was presented by the dean of University of Pensylvania Eduardo D Glandt, who recalled the many achievements of the Reliance group top boss.








Eduardo Glandt, dean of the University of Pennsylvania School of Engineering and Applied Science, honours RIL CMD Mukesh Ambani in Mumbai on Friday

http://epaper.timesofindia.com/Repository/getimage.dll?path=TOIM/2010/01/09/1/Img/Pc0011900.jpg


----------



## Fireurimagination

*Harley-Davidson joins India market*

Just a day stands between America's most successful motorcycle-maker from gracing the Indian shores. Yes, we are talking about the iconic and cult brand Harley Davidson, which has enticed and charmed over a million bikers around the world and it continues to do so with the same enthusiasm and energy that it had 108 years back when William S. Harley made his first blueprint drawing of an engine designed to fit into a bicycle.

Harley Davidson has officially announced on its website that the company will make its foray in the fast-emerging and promising Indian market with its range of elite cruiser motorcycles. The model-range and its pricing are still under wraps as the product is yet to be launched. However this is a clear indication of the impact the recent economic showdown has had on the American economy. The US auto giants are now focusing on developing markets such as ours in order to reap the maximum possible benefits they can, to cover up on the lost ground and tap the potential of an emerging economy.

The import route for bikes above 800cc was opened in mid-2007 when the Indian government traded mangoes for Harley Davidson motorcycles. Yes, you read it right. For last 18 years, the Indian mangoes were banned in the US since the American government believed that the Indian farmers were using too many pesticides. In April 2007, the US government lifted the ban on Indian mangoes which meant that the Indian farmers could now be entitled to farm subsidies. In return, the Indian government revised the rule of importing high-capacity powered two-wheelers to India allowing bikes above 800cc to be imported legally in the Indian market.

However, the excise duties charged by the Indian government on 800cc and above capacity imported motorcycles are extremely difficult to overcome in order to gain a manageable profit margin. Hence Harley Davidson, which was the key factor in opening up the import route, held back its foray into India in 2007. The Japanese bike-maker Yamaha was the first one to make use of the import trade policy to launch its flagship model the YZF-R1 and its street-fighter model, the MT-01. Suzuki and Honda have followed suit by bringing in their international flagships to India and now Harley Davidson is all geared up and ready to roll into the country with its extensive range of life-style cruiser motorcycles.

Harley launches 12 bikes in auto expo 2010 Delhi, which also includes a special edition tri-colored (symbolizing Indian Flag) in India, booking will start from April onwards

Latest Car & Bike Pictures -Zigwheels.com


----------



## AnGrz_Z_K_Jailer

*Industrial output at 2-year high*

13 Jan 2010, 0014 hrs IST, ET Bureau

NEW DELHI: Industrial production grew at a two-year high 11.7&#37; in November 2009, putting India on track to achieve 8% economic growth in the current 
financial year and strengthening calls for a hike in interest rates to tame rising prices. 

&#8220;It (industrial growth) is very good. I expect the trend to continue,&#8221; said Kaushik Basu, chief economic advisor to the finance ministry. 

The better-than-expected industrial output growth, boosted by a massive 37.3% jump in consumer durables and 12.2% increase in capital goods, however, failed to lift the market that ended in the negative due to selling pressure on frontline stocks. 

Industrial growth in November 2008 was a lowly 2.5%, exaggerating the rate of expansion in November 2009. Output grew by 10.3% in October 2009. The stellar output growth figure for November, however, is dwarfed by the 19.2% growth reported by China for the same month. 

Industrial output grew at its fastest pace since October 2007, as the economy began to consume and invest more, suggesting that it may no longer need the stimulus offered in the form of low interest rates and high government spending. 

Favourable economic data and high inflation rates may prompt RBI to absorb excess liquidity in the system through a hike in cash reserve ratio (CRR), the interest-free reserve banks keep with the central bank, and even raise interest rates when it undertakes the quarterly review of the monetary policy later this month. Bond yields rallied to a near 15-month high after industrial production data was released in anticipation of a rate hike. 

The pickup in investments highlighted by higher capital goods output has also been validated by a marginal increase in Customs collections for December 2009, suggesting higher non-oil imports. 

&#8220;We will have to revise our GDP estimates for the year. It is currently 7%, but we will revise it to 7.3-7.4%,&#8221; said Abheek Barua, chief economist at HDFC Bank. 

Indian economy grew at 7.9% in the July-September 2009 quarter, taking the overall growth for first half of the current fiscal year to 7.1%, prompting the government to say that it could meet or even exceed the 7.75% forecast for the year. 

Finance minister Pranab Mukherjee last week said he expected economic growth to be close to 8% in 2009-10. 

&#8220;It is time for exiting the fiscal and monetary expansion. RBI may probably consider an increase in CRR and rate hike later. Indirect taxes cut need to be reversed, as revenue buoyancy needs to return,&#8221; Mr Barua said. 

Though food inflation has moderated in recent weeks, the overall inflation has now touched 4.78% for November 2009, partly because of the follow-on effect of high food prices and high commodity and fuel prices that have increased input costs. 

A hike in CRR is the quickest way of removing liquidity from the system. The RBI had aggressively cut rates and lowered CRR when the economy slowed down due to the global economic crisis. 

&#8220;Given the low base and signs of demand revival, we expect these trends to continue and maintain our view of 125 bps of policy tightening in 2010 with a token hike later this month,&#8221; wrote Rohini Malkani of Citi in a research note. 

For the first eight months of this fiscal, industrial growth stood at 7.6% against 4.1 % in the year-ago period. The government had cut excise duty and service tax by six and two percentage points and had stepped up expenditure sharply through higher borrowings. In the process, the fiscal deficit for the current year is budgeted to deteriorate to a 16-year high of 6.8%. The strong growth will give the government room to bring down the deficit. 

The second instalment of the Sixth Pay Commission arrears to central government workers in October also helped shore up consumers&#8217; purchasing power. 

Consumer goods output continued to surge, growing at an annual rate of 11.1% in November. Mining output was up 10% as crude from Cairn India and RIL&#8217;s KG gas basin continued to push up growth, but power generation rose only 3.3%. 

&#8220;Buying sentiment was on a high in November and growth was largely led by premium products,&#8221; said Samsung India deputy managing director Ravinder Zutshi. 

Industry, however, continued to argue against the withdrawal of stimulus measures. &#8220;The pattern of growth seen in the sub-sectors of industry indicate the positive response of the entire industrial sector to stimulus measures and a sudden withdrawal of stimulus will surely break this growth spell and should certainly be avoided,&#8221; said Harsh Pati Singhania, president of industry association FICCI. 

Source : Industrial output at 2-year high- Indicators-Economy-News-The Economic Times


----------



## AnGrz_Z_K_Jailer

*Area under wheat crop dips by 1.48 pc so far in Rabi season*


10 Jan 2010, 1533 hrs 

NEW DELHI: Wheat acreage has dropped by 1.48 per cent to 268.54 lakh hectares so far this season from 272.54 lakh hectares (LH) in the year-ago 
period, as per government data. 

As sowing of wheat, a major Rabi crop, comes close to completion by next week, lower acreage indicates that the total area sown under wheat in the current season is unlikely to cross last year's level of 278.4 LT. 

It means the country's wheat production may either fall or remain at the same level at 80.58 million tonnes achieved in the 2008-09 season. Sowing in Rabi season starts from October and harvesting of the winter crop takes place during March-April. 

The government is targeting to produce additional 2 million tonnes of wheat in the 2009-10 season by increasing acreage. It, therefore, raised the minimum support price (MSP) of wheat by Rs 20 to Rs 1,100 a quintal for 2010-11 marketing season starting April 2010. 

The official data shows a decline in area under jowar and oilseeds as well. Jowar acreage has come down marginally to 44.27 LH till January 7, from 48.90 LH in the same period last year. Similarly, oilseeds acreage declined to 84.23 LH from 90.01 LH in the review period. 

However there is a breather, the acreage of pulses and rice, whose prices have risen sharply in the recent period, showed an increase so far in this season. 

According to official data, the total area under pulses rose to 133.04 LH till January 7, from 124.79 LH in the year- ago period, while that under rice jumped to 6.38 LH from 5.23 LH. 

As of now, gram has been sown over 84.38 LH, lentil over 15.57 LH, urad over 6.76 LH and moong over 4.68 LH, it said. Maize acreage also rose to 9.46 LH from 8.98 LH, while barley acreage moved up to 7.63 LH from 7.15 LH in the review period. 

The government has set a target of surpassing last year's Rabi foodgrain production by 8.5 million tonnes to partly offset losses in output of summer-sown crops. India produced about 116 million tonnes of foodgrain during last Rabi season. 

Drought in almost half of the country and floods in South India had affected the Kharif production. Foodgrain output is estimated to slump by 21 million tonnes in Kharif season this year, mainly contributed by rice. 

Source : Area under wheat crop dips by 1.48 pc so far in Rabi season- Agriculture-Economy-News-The Economic Times


----------



## AnGrz_Z_K_Jailer

*India may join a WTO pact on govt purchases*


12 Jan 2010, 2040 hrs IST, 

NEW DELHI: India could soon join as an 'observer' of a WTO agreement that subjects government procurement to multilateral rules, with a Cabinet 
committee discussing the issue threadbare on Tuesday. 

India is not a member of the WTO agreement on government procurement and has so far resisted the attempts by the developed countries like the US and European Union to subject Indian state purchases to the multilateral bidding rules. 

While the observer status will not mean India immediately coming on the board, it could signal that the country would eventually play the ball, a source said. 

The WTO agreement on government purchases is an accord among 30 select countries and is voluntary in nature. 

The central government alone has an expenditure budget of Rs 10 lakh crore (approx $125 billion) of which at least more than one third is spent on state purchases. The multinational companies see it as a huge opportunity but find the procurement procedures falling short of global guidelines. 

Source : India may join a WTO pact on govt purchases- Foreign Trade-Economy-News-The Economic Times


----------



## AnGrz_Z_K_Jailer

*Riverfront project to attract investments worth Rs 10,000 cr*


11 Jan 2010, 1009 hrs IST, Himanshu Darji, ET Bureau

AHMEDABAD: Country's first-of-its-kind Sabarmati riverfront project will soon see commercial construction. Riverfront is the ambitious project of 
Ahmedabad Municipal Corporation (AMC) and it has decided to allot 13&#37; land for commercial purpose, which will attract investments of more than 10,000 crore. AMC has started procedure to allot land for the purpose. 

"Basic infrastructure for the project is ready. In coming days, we will see progress in construction of commercial property. Commercial set ups will be spread over 13.66% of land of the total project. We expect investment of more than Rs 10,000 crore," AMC commissioner IP Gautam told ET. 

He added that the Rs 1,200-crore project will be completed in 6 months. "We are preparing by-laws for commercial buildings to be set up on the river front. We will submit by-laws to the government soon and we hope that we will get approval within 2-3 months. After that, we will start the procedure. Apart from hotels, we are also looking at entertainment zones and retail malls," he said. 

It is proposed that a total of 26.40 hectares of the reclaimed land be sold for commercial development. The land will be allocated in five patches. "Existing land use patterns and the potential for development were considered in locating these patches. Development in these plots will be controlled by Urban Design Guidelines to ensure that renewed waterfront of Ahmedabad will be harmoniously and aesthetically built. We will also ensure that the proposed new developments are in keeping with the desired structural form of the city," the official added. AMC has decided to sell 14.86 hectares for residential development. Sabarmati River Front Development Company (SRFDCL) will construct a barrage near Kotarpur and Dudheshwar to keep water flow intact. 

SRFDCL is planning to complete the work during the golden jubilee celebrations of the state. The mega project is spread over 162 hectares between Subhash Bridge and Vasna barrage (inside the city) and about 292 hectares outside the city areas (Narmada main canal to Subhash bridge), aggregating 455 hectares. 

The main proposal regarding road network is creation of the East River Drive (six lane, 30m width) and the West River Drive (four lane, 24m width). Other features of the network are junction improvements, access roads and connection with bridges. Nearly 42.8 hectares of parks and gardens have been envisaged along the river edge by the AMC to cater to recreational needs. 

These include nine gardens/parks on both sides. Further, the project envisages a continuous corridor along the river edge in the form of a promenade of width varying between 5-17 m which would be a pedestrian tree-lined walkway. It would be possible to access the river directly from this zone. Shifting the Sunday informal market and flower market is also proposed. 

Source : Riverfront project to attract investments worth Rs 10,000 cr- Infrastructure-Economy-News-The Economic Times


----------



## AnGrz_Z_K_Jailer

Trend Micro launches new anti virus solution for Windows 7, mobile phones


12 Jan 2010, 2326 hrs IST, ET Bureau

NEW DELHI: Internet content security major Trend Micro on Tuesday unveiled the latest version of its flagship consumer products optimised for 
Microsoft&#8217;s Windows 7. The new anti virus products are lighter and faster with a 20&#37; reduction in installed file size and scan time than the previous versions. 

As a part of the Trend Micro Internet Security Pro package, customers get a license for mobile security. Trend Micro Mobile security protects smartphones against viruses, SMS text message spam and other malware attacks on Microsoft Windows Mobile and Symbian OS based devices. 

In addition, the security solution automatically prevent suspicious software on USB drives from opening and installing itself on the computer. It helps analyse suspicious domain names and block attempts to open potentially dangerous web sites. 

&#8220;Simplicity joins speed in our latest consumer line. With cybercriminals moving at unprecedented speed, consumers need their security to be a step ahead. Trend Micro Internet Security 2010 offers peace of mind through its fast and smart protection services for consumers who are tired of complicated, cumbersome security packages&#8221;, said Amit Nath, country manager, India & SAARC, Trend Micro. 

&#8220;Our Internet Security 2010 suite provides easy, fast and smart security solutions for our consumers. It has anti-malware and Web threat protection that protect against Internet crime and identity theft. It also prevents customers from unknowingly installing dangerous software on their systems. 

In addition, through our multi-device &#8220;security blanket&#8221; strategy for the home, we have also extended our protection to Netbooks, USB drives, Sony PlayStation and Sony Portable, Linksys by Cisco routers, and Apple iPhone,&#8221; says Joyce Loh, Marketing Manager, Consumer/ SOHO Segment &#8211; ASEAN, Trend Micro. 

According to a new report by NSS Labs published in September 2009, Endpoint Security: Socially Engineered Malware Protection, Trend Micro solutions offers the best download and execution protection with an overall score and accuracy of 96.4%, making it over 9% more secure than its closest competitors. 

The new software can switch languages automatically based on the operating system. Home Network Security Management allows customers to see and remotely manage computers in their home network as well as monitor activities in their home computers through streamlined easy to understand graphs and charts. 

Parents can also remotely monitor websites that their children access and the time in which these are accessed. This also gives greater control (by blocking inappropriate website content) and outbound traffic (such as home address, phone numbers and passwords) which they do not want to be sent out from the computer. 

Source : Trend Micro launches new anti virus solution for Windows 7, mobile phones- Software-Infotech-The Economic Times


----------



## AnGrz_Z_K_Jailer

*Wipro and Oracle launch Process Integration Pack*


12 Jan 2010, 2255 hrs IST, PTI

BANGALORE: Wipro Technologies, the global IT services division of Wipro Limited, and Oracle on Tuesday announced the launch of the co-developed 
Oracle Application Integration Architecture (AIA) Process Integration Pack (PIP) for the retail industry. 

The Oracle AIA PIP integrates Oracle Retail Merchandise Operations Management and the Oracle E-Business Suite Financials using Oracle Application Integration Architecture (AIA) to offer customers a pre-configured, supportable and upgradeable integration of the retail merchandising execution applications with the financial operation control applications, a Wipro statement said. 

"This Oracle AIA PIP addresses some of these key financial operation control processes for retail merchandising system including - Inventory Valuation, Revenue Recognition and Merchandising Procure to Pay", it said. 

This Oracle AIA Process Integration Pack development is part of the larger co-innovation agenda between Oracle and Wipro and is driven by master services agreement signed earlier in 2009. 

Wipro is one of the first partners to sign such an agreement with Oracle wherein end-to-end industry process solutions across five industries including communication, retail, consumer products, hi-tech, and industrial manufacturing would be developed. 

Source : Wipro and Oracle launch Process Integration Pack- Software-Infotech-The Economic Times


----------



## AnGrz_Z_K_Jailer

*India Inc upbeat on recovery as business optimism rises: D&B*


12 Jan 2010, 2133 hrs IST, PTI

NEW DELHI: Reflecting strong recovery, India Inc is upbeat on economic activities for the first quarter of this year, driven by improving domestic 
demand, says leading global financial consultancy firm Dun and Bradstreet. 

Composite Business Optimism Index, formulated by D&B, rose 43.4 per cent during January-March 2010, year-on-year compared to 3 per cent in the previous quarter, indicating that economic recovery is on a strong wicket. 

D&B's statement came on a day when industrial production recorded 11.7 per cent growth in November, the fastest in 25 months. 

"An increase in the Composite Business Optimism Index by as much as 43.4 per cent (y-o-y) corroborates the fact that the Indian economy is firmly on revival path...Improving domestic demand, surge in domestic stock markets...increased capital inflows and stabilising export demand are likely to have supported the optimism in the business sentiment," D&B said. 

While this could be partly attributed to the low base effect, it also points towards improving corporate optimism, the report said. 

The survey also points out an improving employment scenario in the country. 

However, the Composite Business Optimism Index for Q1 2010 stands at 137.3, lower compared to 143.2 in Q4 2009 but it should not be seen as an indication of moderation in business optimism, given that on a quarter on quarter basis, the optimism for most parameters has improved barring selling prices and inventory levels, the report said. 

Majority of the respondents in the survey expect demand conditions to improve in the forthcoming quarter. 

While as many as 83 per cent of the respondents expect an increase in sales volume, as many as 79 per cent expect their net profits to increase.

Source : India Inc upbeat on recovery as business optimism rises: D&B- Indicators-Economy-News-The Economic Times


----------



## AnGrz_Z_K_Jailer

*At $14.6 bn, exports rise for 2nd month running*


12 Jan 2010, 0732 hrs IST, ET 

MUMBAI: India's exports rose for the second consecutive month with exports worth $14.6 billion in December , according to Union Commerce and 
Industry minister, Anand Sharma. The government is expected to take a final decision on extending sops to exporters on Tuesday in New Delhi, Mr Sharma added. 

The minister also said that food inflation may be reined in on back of good Rabi prospects for wheat and sugar, though pulses prices were a matter of concern. 

Speaking at the sidelines of the Bancon 09-10 , Mr Sharma, said that exports amounted to $14.6 billion in December, a growth of 9.4&#37; over November. `Although the country&#8217;s exports have moved to a positive terrain in the past two months, the economy is yet to recover from the losses resulted from 13-months of continuous fall in exports , Mr. Sharma said, adding that export growth could maintain momentum moving ahead. 

Mr Sharma expressed concerns over soaring food price inflation and indicated that in some cases there have been speculative build-ups . He, however, ruled out the need for foodgrain (wheat and rice) imports. "We don&#8217;t have a situation of India needing to import wheat and rice. With good prospects of rabi, we are hopeful of food prices coming down," Mr Sharma said, attributing the current surge in food inflation to high sugar prices, and he also concede that there has been shortages in pulses. Mr Sharma said that the government has taken a number of steps to ease the inflationary situation. These measures are expected to yield results in the foreseeable future, he said. 

The government also plans to come out with a single document for foreign direct investment (FDI) soon to simplify understanding of the rules. "We have put this document for discussions with all stakeholders to invite their comment which is expected to close by January 31. By March 31, we will have single FDI document to ensure simplification, easy comprehension and predictability," Mr Sharma said. 

Mr Sharma also said that the economic stimulus will be rolled back only after the economy shows sustained growth. 

Earlier delivering the keynote address Mr Sharma advised the bankers that they have to play a role in ensuring a balanced growth in the country. That growth has to be redistributed, otherwise it will be a zero-sum game. And banks have role to play in this process &#8217; He said. The govt will take a final decision on extending sops to exporters on Tuesday. 

Source : At $14.6 bn, exports rise for 2nd month running- Foreign Trade-Economy-News-The Economic Times


----------



## MilesTogo

Bharti Airtel to Buy Warid Telecom for $300 Million

Bharti Airtel to Buy Warid Telecom for $300 Million - WSJ.com

NEW DELHI -- Bharti Airtel Ltd. will buy a 70&#37; stake in Bangladesh's Warid Telecom International for $300 million as India's biggest mobile-phone operator by number of users seeks to offset slowing growth at home due to intense competition.

Bharti said in a statement Tuesday it will buy Warid Telecom's existing shares from the United Arab Emirates-based Abu Dhabi Group and will also subscribe to fresh equity shares in the Bangladesh company.

The acquisition comes barely months after Bharti failed to clinch a deal with South Africa's MTN Group for a possible merger. The Indian company has been looking to expand its overseas operations to boost revenue and margins, which have been hurt in recent months due to tariff cuts at home as existing and new players seek to gain or retain customers in the world's fastest growing telecom market.

Bharti had launched services in Sri Lanka in early 2009. Bangladesh is one of the largest untapped markets in South Asia with only 32% of its 160 million population having access to telecom services. In comparison, about 46% of India's 1.1 billion population has access to telecom services.

"This landmark deal underlines our intent to further expand our operations to international markets where we can implant our unique business model and offer quality and affordable telecom services," Bharti Chairman and Managing Director Sunil Bharti Mittal said in the statement.

Mr. Mittal added that Bharti will expand services "to the deepest pockets of Bangladesh and double the teledensity in few years."

Bharti will take control of the management and the board of Warid Telecom, while the Abu Dhabi Group--which has business interests in financial services, telecom and real estate in many countries--will retain 30% and have its nominees on the board.

Manoj Kohli, chief executive and joint managing director at Bharti Airtel, told reporters that the company intends to launch its brand in Bangladesh in the next few months.

Warid Telecom offers mobile services in all 64 districts of Bangladesh and has more than 2.9 million users. Grameen Phone Ltd. is the market leader with 22.75 million users, followed by Orascom Telecom Bangladesh Ltd. with 12.99 million and Axiata (Bangladesh) Ltd. with 8.87 million subscribers.

At the end of November, Bharti Airtel had more than 116 million mobile subscribers in India.

Meanwhile, Singapore Telecommunications Ltd. Tuesday said it will continue working with its associate in Bangladesh, Pacific Bangladesh Telecom Ltd., and that it sees its Indian associate Bharti Airtel's decision to take control of Warid Telecom as complementary to its own investments in the country.

"Since our investment, PBTL has grown its network capacity to 3.5 million customers and has been EBITDA positive during the second half of 2009," SingTel said in a statement in Singapore.

In response to a question about whether there have been any discussions with Bharti about a possible merger between PBTL and Bharti's new asset in Bangladesh, SingTel said it is open to working with other operators if it enhances shareholder value.

SingTel has a 45% stake in PBTL.


----------



## AnGrz_Z_K_Jailer

*MCD to get Rs 502 crore; nod for Rs 1436 crore JNNURM projects*


13 Jan 2010, 2205 hrs IST, PTI

NEW DELHI: As Delhi prepares to host the Commonwealth Games this year, the MCD today said the Central government has sanctioned projects costing Rs 
1436.32 crore for infrastructure development in the city under Jawaharlal Nehru National Urban Renewal Mission. 

Chairman of MCD's Standing Committee Ram Kishan Singhal said the work on the projects could be completed by eight months to one year. 

Among the projects are those related to multi-level underground parking lots, improvement and strengthening of roads, construction of grade-separator, foot-over-bridges and re-modelling of drains. 

Officials said of the amount, 35 per cent will be funded by the Centre and 15 per cent by Delhi government. This means MCD is set to get 502.7 crore from the Centre for the schemes, which will come as a relief to the cash-strapped civic body. 

Singhal said some key projects relate to development of 16 multilevel underground unconventional parking sites at various locations. The provision for total number of cars to be parked is 5443. 

Covering of nallah in Nauroji Nagar from Africa Avenue to Ring Road for providing parking or road cum parking, covering of nallah in Press Enclave road for parking or road cum parking, construction of grade separator at intersection of Shankar Road and Upper Ridge Road are some of the other projects, he said.

Source : MCD to get Rs 502 crore; nod for Rs 1436 crore JNNURM projects- Infrastructure-Economy-News-The Economic Times


----------



## AnGrz_Z_K_Jailer

*FIIs raise a toast to India, infuse $1.6 bn in just 6 days*


13 Jan 2010, 0641 hrs IST, Deeptha Rajkumar, 

MUMBAI: Portfolio investors have pumped in a net $1.6 billion into Indian equities within six trading sessions in the new calendar, raising hopes Top 5 
that many overseas fund managers may increase their allocations to India in 2010. 

According to foreign portfolio managers, Fidelity , Halbis and Jardine Fleming Asset Management were among the large portfolio investors in India in 2009. Some of the other long-only funds that are bullish on India at the moment, and are planning to increase their allocations for this region include Capital International, Eton Park, Halbis and T Rowe Price. 

A significant number of hedge funds too are said to have increased their India exposure. 
With many of these players seeing a sharp improvement in their performance in the past quarter, inflows into their schemes have shot up. 

&#8220;The allocation for India is increasing ,&#8221; says Manisha Girotra, MD and chairperson, UBS India. &#8220;Sectoral funds have also started allocating to India. Investors are coming in with a fatter wallet,&#8221; she says. 

The global view is that there won&#8217;t be a double dip in the US and that developed markets are on a steady path to recovery. A greater risk appetite, the underlying recovery in India, and likely earnings upgrades here should help sustain flows to India in the near term. 
&#8220;Capital flows will be primarily driven by global liquidity. Factors that will accelerate inflows will be an acceleration in reforms and revival in growth numbers as these help towards justifying higher valuations,&#8221; says Bharat Iyer, ED and head-India equities at JP Morgan. He is of the view that growth numbers are looking up and that is being factored into valuations. 

Pratik Gupta, MD and head, Deutsche Equities , is of the view that emerging market equities will continue to attract good flows from the US considering that the Fed is no hurry to withdraw its liquidity support to markets. 

While the Street expects no surprises from the January-March numbers, with most foreign brokerages looking at a 20-21 &#37; growth excluding energy companies. The low base effect is partly helping exaggerate the growth numbers. 

&#8220;We are looking at a 20% upside,&#8221; said an equity strategist with a leading foreign bank. &#8220;It is time for earnings to deliver. So, effectively we are getting out of the twilight phase and into the grinding phase,&#8221; he reasoned. 

A strong rupee has further added to the feelgood factor about the Indian market. However, strategists are quick to add that portfolio investors will not punt on any market on factors like rupee or earnings alone. &#8220;A strong rupee is a hygiene factor. It lends some confidence in that it provides an enhanced margin of safety,&#8221; said the head of research of a leading foreign brokerage. 

According to fund managers, the overall MSCI (World) universe as on January 8, 2010, is $25.6 trillion. Nearly 90% of that &#8212; $22.3 trillion &#8212; is the MSCI developed world, while the rest &#8212; $3.4 trillion &#8212; is the MSCI emerging world. If one were to do a quick recap as on February 8, 2008, the overall MSCI (World) universe was $28.6 trillion, with 88.8% of that &#8212; $25.4 trillion &#8212; being the MSCI developed world, and the remaining &#8212; $3.2 trillion &#8212; - being the MSCI emerging world. 

&#8220;There is a clear indication that portfolio shifting is taking place from the developed to emerging markets. The emerging market portfolio has gone up. One should take into account that 2008 saw a massive fall in global markets. In 2009, the markets were still 10% below their peak,&#8221; said a fund manager with a foreign fund with large India positions. 

Source : FIIs raise a toast to India, infuse $1.6 bn in just 6 days- Analysis-Markets-The Economic Times


----------



## AnGrz_Z_K_Jailer

*Bollywood mogul Anil Ambani to launch bid for MGM film studio*

A Bollywood movie mogul is planning a takeover of the Metro-Goldwyn-Meyer Hollywood studio in an attempt to become one of the world&#8217;s most powerful film bosses. 

By Dean Nelson in New Delhi
Published: 6:21PM GMT 15 Jan 2010

Anil Ambani already owns a controlling stake in Steven Spielberg&#8217;s DreamWorks studio and has struck a series of deals with stars including Brad Pitt, Jim Carrey, Julia Roberts and George Clooney to develop their films. 

His Reliance Big Pictures company conquered Bollywood by producing the two most successful films of the last year while his current blockbuster, The Three Idiots, has broken Indian box office records. He hopes to expand his influence with an ambitious bid for MGM, the Hollywood studio which owns the James Bond franchise. Sources close to Mr Ambani confirmed his interest in acquiring MGM and said it would help him to achieve his ambition to become the world&#8217;s most powerful film mogul. 

Mr Ambani, who is married to Tina Munim, a former Bollywood actress, is a controversial but respected tycoon whose empire spans power generation, distribution, insurance, financial services and communications. His company is India&#8217;s second largest mobile phone operator. 

He is locked in a bitter feud with his brother Mukesh, the richest Indian, which began following the death of their father, Dhirubhai Ambani, who began his career as a petrol pump attendant and made his fortune producing polyester for the poor. The brothers fought for control of the company, which was eventually divided into two groups. 

Anil Ambani emerged as the world&#8217;s greatest loser in the 2008 financial crisis when he lost more than &#163;18&#8201;billion. Today his fortunes have revived and his empire is growing once again. 

The acquisition of MGM would bring one of Hollywood&#8217;s greatest film libraries under his control and land a series of likely box office hits over the next three years. MGM will release a new James Bond film in 2011, starring Daniel Craig, and two Hobbit films starring Sir Ian McKellen. 

MGM needs a buyer to avoid potential bankruptcy later this year when a series of debts must be repaid. Its current consortium of owners is asking for bids beyond $2&#8201;billion, but debts of $3.7&#8201;billion mean it is likely to be sold for a lower figure. 

Source : Bollywood mogul Anil Ambani to launch bid for MGM film studio - Telegraph


----------



## jaunty

*India likely to grow by 8.2 pc in next fiscal: Goldman Sachs*​
15 Jan 2010, 2115 hrs IST, PTI

NEW DELHI: The Indian economy is likely to grow by 8.2 per cent in the next fiscal due to rising investment demand and global recovery, according
to financial services firm Goldman Sachs.

"The Indian economy is likely to accelerate in 2010 after the slowdown in the past two years. We think growth for FY'11 will be at 8.2 per cent driven by rising investment demand and a recovery in the global economy," it said in a report.

India registered a growth of 6.1 per cent and 7.9 per cent in the first and second quarters of the current fiscal.

Finance Minister Pranab Mukherjee has pegged India's economic growth at 7.75 per cent for 2009-10.

It further said the urban organised retail, fiscal reforms, infrastructure and exports would provide good investment opportunities.

"As a leveraged play on economic growth and rising consumer demand, we think organised retail in urban India will be a key growth area in 2010," Goldman Sachs said.

It added that disinvestment of government stakes in large state-owned enterprises (SOEs) will be an important theme for Indian equity markets in 2010.

"2010 promises to be the key year with stake sales expected in some of the largest companies in India, including, SAIL, MMTC, NTPC and NMDC," Goldman Sachs said.

It added that NTPC and NMDC alone are expected to bring in USD 5.5 billion (around Rs 25,000 crore) combined over the first three months of the year.


----------



## AnGrz_Z_K_Jailer

*Tata's Nano bags 'car of the year' award*


16 Jan 2010, 1744 hrs IST, PTI

MUMBAI: Small car Nano, manufactured by the Tata Group, has won Autocar India 2010's 'car of the year' award. 


"Recognition is for the full team that worked on the car, and the challenge now is to exceed expectations," Tata Sons' chairman Ratan Tata said in Mumbai. 

The awards were given across various categories to the best and the most deserving contributors to the auto industry including Best Value for Money Car, Best Design and Styling, Best Variant of the Year, Car Ad of the Year, Manufacturer of the Year, among others. 

The other winners in different categories are Bajaj Pulsar 135 LS (Bike of the Year), New Mercedes E-class (Best Luxury Car), Toyota Fortuner (Luxury SUV of The Year), Fiat Grande Punto (Best Design & Styling), Tata Indigo Manza (Best Value For Money Car), Maruti Suzuki India (Manufacturer Of The Year). 

The jury for this year's Autocar Awards comprised Dilip Chhabria, Manwendra Singh, Hormazd Sorabjee, Shapur Kotwal, Renuka Kirpalani, Rajeev Khanna and Naren Kumar. 

Source : Tata's Nano bags 'car of the year' award- Automobiles-Auto-News By Industry-News-The Economic Times


----------



## AnGrz_Z_K_Jailer

NEW DELHI: Foreign fund houses infused a net Rs 8,191 crore ($1.7 billion) in the Indian stock markets during the first fortnight of 2010, 
signaling a good start for the year, in terms of fund inflow. 

During the period, foreign institutional investors (FIIs) were the gross purchaser of equities worth Rs 34,663.7 crore, while they sold stocks worth Rs 26472.1 crore, resulting in a net investment of Rs 8,191.70 crore. 

According to data available with capital market regulator the Securities and Exchange Board of India (SEBI), FIIs made a net investment of Rs 6,617.40 crore ($1.4 billion) in debt instruments, during the period under review. 

Interestingly, during the said period, the Bombay Stock Exchange benchmark Sensex registered a gain of 0.51 per cent, while in the same period past year, the stock market barometer had gained 81 per cent. 

Source : FIIs pump in Rs 8,100 cr in market in first fortnight of 2010- Analysis-Markets-The Economic Times


----------



## AnGrz_Z_K_Jailer

*BMW bets big on luxury car market, to ramp-up dealer network*


17 Jan 2010, 2150 hrs IST, PTI

MUMBAI: With India emerging as a hot-spot for luxury cars, German luxury car-maker BMW, plans to ramp-up its network pan-India and 
cities like Coimbatore, Jaipur, Ludhiana, Bhubhaneshwar and Lucknow, among others, a top company official said here. The year 2009 has been good for the company when it sold 992 cars in the first quarter itself. 

"We hope to end the year (2009) as the number one seller of luxury cars (in India)," BMW India's President, Peter Kronschnabl, told PTI here. 

The company presently 12 dealers in 10 cities and plans to add 10 more in Tier II cities by the end of 2010. It expects each dealer from Tier II locations to contribute about 30-40 cars per year, he said. 

BMW's global component sourcing from India is progressing as per plan, Kronschnabl said. 

Source : BMW bets big on luxury car market, to ramp-up dealer network- Automobiles-Auto-News By Industry-News-The Economic Times


----------



## AnGrz_Z_K_Jailer

*Bharti Airtel eyes Bangladesh mobile market leader*


17 Jan 2010, 1930 hrs IST, REUTERS

DHAKA: Indian telecom Bharti Airtel wants to be a market leader in Bangladesh's rapidly growing mobile market after acquiring 70 percent in operator Warid Telecom, Chief Executive Manoj Kohli said on Sunday. 

Bharti, which has management and board control of the company, said the overall investment in Warid would be $1 billion. That includes the contribution from 30 percent shareholder Abu Dhabi Group. "We want to be a market leader no. 1 or 2, not no. 3 or 4," Kohli told a news conference in Dhaka. Industry watchers expect Bharti's entry into Bangladesh to lead the charge in the mobile sector that is expected to grow from 52.4 million in 2009 to 70 million by 2011. "We will make a fresh investment of $300 million in Warid to expand network in remote areas," he said. 

Abu Dhabi Group has already spent $680 million in Warid, which launched its operation in Bangladesh in 2007 as the sixth mobile phone operator. Bharti has named Chris Tobit as managing director and CEO of Warid Telecom. Indian telecom companies have been looking overseas for acquisitions as the domestic mobile sector faces margin pressures from intense competition and price wars. Bharti's acquisition is also seen as a shift in focus to smaller targets after its planned $24 billion merger with South Africa's MTN failed last year. 

Source : Bharti Airtel eyes Bangladesh mobile market leader- Telecom-News By Industry-News-The Economic Times


----------



## RPK

The Hindu : Business / Industry : Boeing to begin work on new aircraft repair unit

After being delayed for two years, Boeing will start construction of an USD 100-million aircraft repair and overhaul facility at Nagpur by the second quarter of this calendar year in collaboration with Air India, its top official here said on Monday.

&#8220;We deliberately delayed the MRO (maintenance, repair and overhaul) project as we wanted to time it to match with the delivery of the Boeing 787 Dreamliners to Air India. It would come up by late 2013 or early 2014,&#8221; Boeing India chief Dinesh Keskar told reporters here.

About 50 acres of land has already been allocated for the project by the Maharashtra Airport Development Company and construction would start in the &#8220;second quarter of this year&#8220;.

He said the MRO facility was intended to serve 23 Boeing 777s, 27 Dreamliner 787s as also other aircraft types like 737s ordered by Air India.

Noting that B-787s would not require major checks immediately after their deliveries to Air India starts next year, he said when these aircraft would need to go in for high -level &#8216;C&#8217; checks, &#8220;the facility would be fully in place&#8220;.

The Boeing India chief projected that India would require USD 100 billion worth of planes in the next 20 years, with single-aisle aircraft forming the bulk of the demand worth USD 60 billion.

As the 10th largest military spender in the world, India would require USD 31 billion worth of defence deliveries in the next 10 years, he said.

The first Boeing 787 aircraft is now expected to be delivered to All Nippon Airways later this year, almost two years behind the original scheduled date of delivery and Air India is expected to receive the first of this sophisticated aircraft in the second quarter of 2011, Keskar said.

The Dreamliners, he said, had now reached a &#8220;new level of airworthiness&#8221; by flying to 30,000 feet altitude during flight tests, which is normally not carried out on new planes.

Referring to the industry strategy of the US aircraft manufacturer in India, he said Boeing had already working with several Indian public and private sector firms in the fields of defence and communication technology.

*While Hindustan Aeronautics Ltd was producing Boeing civil plane doors along with weapon bay doors for F-18 fighter aircraft and flaperones for P-8I maritime patrol aircraft, Tata and the leading US firm have set up a joint venture to produce aerospace components for international customers.*

In the defence sector, Boeing last year sold eight P-8I anti-submarine warfare aircraft to the Indian Navy and is currently in talks with the Indian Air Force for ten C-17 heavy-lift transport aircraft.


----------



## indiatech

*Tata JV plans $10-bn coal-to-liquid fuel unit
*
By fe Bureaus 
Tata Steel (TATASTL.BO : 637.6 0) has given a proposal to the Orissa government to set up a coal-to-liquid fuel facility in the state with an investment of $10 billion. Tata-Sasol, a 50:50 joint venture between Tata steel the South African company Synfuels International, has been floated for the venture. Tata Steel vice chariman B Muthuraman and Synfuels managing director Ernst Oberholster met chief minister Naveen Patnaik here on Monday, and discussed the project.

Muthuraman told Patnaik that the project would generate employment for 35,000 people. He added the project would require 3,000 acres besides land for the power plant.

According to Ernst Oberholster, the project, which would be of 3.6 million tonne per annum (80 barrels per day), would be the first of its kind in the country. The project will go to production by 2018 if implemented as per planned. He said a 1,600 mw power project would also come up as part of the project.

The coal-to-liquid fuel project,which would require about 28 to 31 million tonnes of coal per annum, will soruce the coal from Arakhpal and Srirampur mines of the Talcher coal belt. While the project will produce diesel, naphtha and LPG gas, it will contribute tar, phenyl, fertiliser and explosive materals as by-product. Oberholster said his company has been converting coal to liquid fuel for the last 50 years in South Africa and meeting about 40% of the country's diesel requirement.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AnGrz_Z_K_Jailer

*Indian economy may see faster eco growth than China after 2020*

21 Jan 2010, 2218 hrs IST, PTI

NEW DELHI: The Indian economy is likely to grow at a faster rate than neighbouring China's after 2020, with the country primarily benefitting from 
a significant younger population, says a report by PricewaterhouseCoopers. 

According to the report, China is expected to be the largest economy in the world as early as 2020. 

However, the Indian economy is likely to grow significantly faster than China in the decade after 2020, the report stated. 

"This is due to India having a significantly younger and faster growing population than China and due to it having more 'catch-up' potential due to starting from a lower level of economic development than China at present," the report revealed. 

PwC, however, cautioned that India would only fully realise this potential, if it continues over the next two decades to pursue the growth-friendly economic policies of the last two decades. 

"In fact, India has the demographic potential to overtake China as the fastest growing major economy within the next 10 years," PricewaterhouseCoopers executive director and Markets & Industries leader Jairaj Purandare said. 

Moreover, India is likely to become less dependent on outsourcing and more on manufacturing exports, building on its engineering skills and rising levels of education in general population over the next decade, the report stated. 

Source : Indian economy may see faster eco growth than China after 2020- Indicators-Economy-News-The Economic Times


----------



## AnGrz_Z_K_Jailer

*Balu yarn exports in rocovery mode, global demand picking up*

21 Jan 2010, 2108 hrs IST, S Sujatha, ET Bureau

COIMBATORE Threading its way up, cotton yarn exports are slowly on their path to regain lost glory. While the export turnover is still almost 20&#37; 
lower to what it was two years ago, the demand is slowly picking up and the textile mills in the country are looking forward to a further recovery in European textile industry. 

In 2009, October witnessed the most emphatic rise in yarn exports ever since the global crisis set in 2008. Data available with Yarns and Fibres Exchange showed during the month, exports increased to Rs 661 crore , up by 12% over the previous year. The statistics with Southern India Mills Association (Sima) also showed that US $1243 million worth cotton and blended yarns was exported during April to December 2009. 

"Though we haven&#8217;t yet reached the previous high, the demand for yarn is improving globally and we see a good revival," said Confederation of Indian Textiles Industry (Citi) & Textile Export Promotion Council (Texprocil) ex-chairman & GTN Textiles MD B K Patodia. 

He said, as Japan and highly developed countries in Europe have stopped manufacturing primary textile products and began to concentrate on niche products, their requirement of yarn has grossly come down . But, the demand for Indian yarn is growing in traditional markets like Bangladesh and Korea. 

Even in China, the requirement is increasing and experts believe the dragon country will soon increase its quantity of yarn import from India. According to Yarns and Fibres Exchange research, Bangladesh, South Korea, Brazil, China, Turkey, Italy and Peru accounted for half of yarn exports from India in October 2009, which was worth US $ 56 million. 

Sima secretary general K Selvaraju told ET that there is also a paradigm shift in product type. "Since, the mills are concentrating on Asian markets and Far East countries, they have started producing more of fine medium counts and medium coarser counts rather than super fine counts," he said, adding, currently the export demand is mainly for such quality yarns. 

Mr Patodia added, since domestic market is looking more lucrative now, the mills have increasingly started supplying to institutional buyers rather than concentrating on exports. "But after a dull 2009, the outlook for yarn exports is looking bright this year," he said. 

Citi secretary general D K Nair too felt, the surging demand from garments industry in India has created a huge market for quality yarns. However, he said, the export market is also looking good and asthe cotton prices have stabilised in the last one week, the industry is looking forward to better days. 

Loyal Textiles CMD Manickam Ramaswamy said the rupee appreciation is slightly affecting the yarn exports. "Since exchange fluctuation is passed on to the customers and today, there is appreciation in rupee, overseas customers are not accepting our prices. But, they will surely come back to us, when their requirements are not met else where," he added. 

Source : Balu yarn exports in rocovery mode, global demand picking up- Foreign Trade-Economy-News-The Economic Times


----------



## AnGrz_Z_K_Jailer

*Don't underestimate India's consumers*


22 Jan 2010, 1824 hrs IST, BusinessW

By John Lee 

The scale of China has always fascinated merchants. In 19th century England, spinning-mill owners were convinced they would reap profits beyond their dreams if they could just get every Chinese to buy one handkerchief. Alas, the one man one handkerchief plan never took, and for multinationals hoping to tap China's masses, the country continues to disappoint. Since the global economic crisis, Beijing has constructed a way around a slump. Roads, ports, railways: Name it, and China is likely building it. But its consumers aren't pitching in. As a percentage of gross domestic product, Chinese consumption is the lowest of any major economy, at less than one-third. Almost all the country's growth this year has come from infrastructure spending or speculation in domestic assets. 

Western multinationals should consider fantasizing about India instead. The momentum for its bounceback comes from Indians, including the poor, buying their way to growth. The demand for handbags, air travel, and fine dining in Mumbai may have eased, but domestic consumption accounts for two-thirds of the Indian economy, twice China's level. 

China's problem is that its top-down, state-led model of development (not to mention its artificial suppression of the yuan) structurally impairs domestic spending. According to Minxin Pei, director of the Keck Center for International & Strategic Studies, three-quarters of China's capital goes to 120,000-odd state-controlled entities and their many subsidiaries, leaving 40 million-plus privately owned businesses to fight for scraps. The upshot: Business profits tend to end up in state coffers, not Chinese wallets. Wage and income growth, even for China's urban residents, hovers at about half the level of GDP growth over the past 15 years. 

India's bottom-up private sector model, for all its chaos and bureaucracy, provides a stark contrast. While the nation badly needs infrastructure, its consumers are in a far better position to spend. India can now boast of an overwhelmingly independent middle class about 300 million strong, vs. China's 100 million to 200 million, depending on the parameters. Profits from India's businesses, large and small, go into Indian pockets rather than the state's. 

The contrast sharpens outside these two nations' cities. Half of China and two-thirds of India live in rural areas. That's about 700 million people in each. The rural half of China is falling behind. Back in the mid-1980s, the mainland's urban-rural income ratio was 1.8. It now stands at about 3.5. Although per-capita incomes have risen, an estimated 400 million mainly rural residents have seen net income stall or decline over the past decade. Yasheng Huang, a professor at the Massachusetts Institute of Technology's Sloan School of Management, estimates that China's absolute levels of poverty and illiteracy have doubled since 2000. 

In India, they've been halved. The urban-rural income gap has steadily declined since the early '90s. Over the past decade, economic growth in rural India has outpaced growth in urban areas by almost 40&#37;. Rural India now accounts for half the country's GDP, up from 41% in 1982. World Bank studies show that rural China accounts for only a third of GDP and generates just 15% of China's growth. Meanwhile, rural India is chipping in about two-thirds of overall growth. 

Source : Don't underestimate India's consumers- Features-The Economic Times


----------



## AnGrz_Z_K_Jailer

*Forex kitty up $899 m, touches $285 bn*


23 Jan 2010, 0049 

MUMBAI: Foreign exchange reserves rose $899 million to touch $285.1 billion during the week ended January 15, largely on account of revaluation of 
non-dollar assets in reserves. 

The latest figures released by the Reserve Bank of India (RBI) on Friday indicate that the total foreign exchange reserves comprising foreign currency assets, gold and special drawing rights (SDR &#8212; reserves currency with the International Monetary Fund) rose $853 million reflecting valuation gains in non-dollar assets. The value of SDR and the reserve capital with the IMF rose $36 million and $10 million, respectively, during the week. 

&#8220;The dollar had strengthened sharply against the euro during the week. As a result, the value of euro-denominated assets in reserves, which are expressed in dollars, have risen,&#8221;said a treasury official with a private bank, requesting anonymity. Almost 40&#37; of the reserves are believed to be comprised in non-dollar assets, including the sterling pound, yen, euro and the yuan, though central banks don&#8217;t make their currency composition of reserves public. 

In other developments, the central government has kept its respective ways and means advances (WMA) account with RBI vacant during the week ended January 8. WMA is a facility under which governments (states as well as the Centre) can borrow from the central bank to meet their daily revenue mismatches. While borrowing within the limit is at the prevailing repo rate, borrowings above the agreed limit &#8212; between the government and RBI &#8212; is at 2% higher than the repo rate. 

State governments availed of Rs 72 crore higher during the week under this facility, taking their outstanding 
WMA balances to Rs 75 crore as on January 15. 

Source : Forex kitty up $899 m, touches $285 bn- Finance-Economy-News-The Economic Times


----------



## AnGrz_Z_K_Jailer

*Govt asks US regulator to go easy on born-again Satyam*


23 Jan 2010, 0032 hrs IST, ET 

NEW DELHI: The government wants the US Securities Exchange Commission (SEC) to keep in mind the interest of the investors of scam-hit Satyam 
Computer Services (now Mahindra Satyam) before imposing any regulatory curbs against the firm. 

Minister for corporate affairs Salman Khurshid said that while the SEC is yet to take a final view on the issue, the Indian government has voiced its concern before the US regulator. &#8220;Any more action will further hurt the shareholders (of Mahindra Satyam). We hope and expect that the American authorities (the US SEC) will appreciate this concern,&#8221; said Mr Khurshid. 

The minister also said that the government has established the accountability of the erstwhile Satyam management and has also been able to safeguard the interests of the stakeholders to a large extent. &#8220;As far as we are concerned, we have communicated (to US SEC). The best that could be done has been done for the company,&#8221; Mr Khurshid said. 

Satyam Computer Services, now Mahindra Satyam after its takeover by Tech Mahindra, can face punitive action in the US as the company&#8217;s ADS (American Depository Shares) were listed and traded on American bourses. In the US, the securities laws allow fraud-hit investors to get compensation from the errant parties. The SEC can also enforce action and get damages and compensation for the investors. 

The regulatory action being considered follows last year&#8217;s admission by then Satyam chairman B Ramalinga Raju of a financial fraud in his company worth over Rs 7,000 crore. The New York Stock Exchange (NYSE) halted trading in Satyam after the stock plunged by over 90&#37; to $0.85 in pre-market trade. The company is also contesting about a dozen class action suits in various US courts, which could entail a heavy penalty on the company. 

source : Govt asks US regulator to go easy on born-again Satyam- Software-Infotech-The Economic Times


----------



## AnGrz_Z_K_Jailer

*Indian investments created 4000 jobs in UK in '09: British Prince *


22 Jan 2010, 2054 hrs IST, PTI

MUMBAI: Investments by Indian firms have helped to create 4,000 jobs in the UK last year and both nations need to co-operate more to facilitate Tips to avoid getting fired 

business growth, a senior member of the British Royal family on Friday said. 

"The UK's bilateral trade with India is worth over 12 -billion Pounds and has seen a double-digit growth in the last year...last year alone, almost 4,000 new jobs were created in the UK through Indian investment," Prince Michael of Kent today said at the Global Economic Summit here. 

Prince Michael, who is on a three-day visit to Mumbai to attend the summit, said that limited long-term finance, a shallow bond market and constraints on external commercial borrowing still pave roadblocks to small business expansion in India. 

Both countries need to work closer to set up small businesses by facilitating investments through appropriate financing vehicles and venture capital route besides reducing red-tape, Prince Michael said. 

"We must work together to encourage more small business set-ups in India and the UK through appropriate financing vehicles and venture capital and reduced red tape, boosting two-way trade and investment," he said. 

Stressing the importance of a strong SME sector in an emerging economy like India, Prince Michael said that SME trade bodies in India must work with the Government to promote faster financial reform to remove obstacles to the free movement of capital. 

Also, efforts should be made to attract investments from sectors such as mutual and pension funds and overseas infrastructural funds, he said. 

On Wednesday, Prince Michael had pledged a donation of $1,00,000 in rebuilding a part of Nariman House, one of the sites attacked by terrorists on November 26, 2008. 

source : Indian investments created 4000 jobs in UK in '09: British Prince - Jobs-News By Industry-News-The Economic Times


----------



## AnGrz_Z_K_Jailer

*ITC Q3 net up 27&#37; at Rs 1,144 cr*


23 Jan 2010, 0000 hrs IST, ET Bureau 

KOLKATA: Tobacco-to-hotels major ITC on Friday reported a 26.7% yoy growth in net profit for the third-quarter ended December 31, 2009, to Rs 
1,144.2 crore compared to Rs 903.2 crore in the same period last year. 

Net sales during the period grew 18.2% to Rs 4,531.9 crore as against Rs 3,833.3 crore. Pre-tax profit, at Rs 1,701 crore in the the quarter, was higher by 27.8% driven by growth in non-cigarette FMCG, agri and paperboard & packaging businesses. 

In a statement issued after the board meeting, ITC said that &#8220;improved product mix, smart sourcing in the face of commodity inflation and intensive cost management actions also contributed to the sizeable growth in the company&#8217;s bottomline. While the FMCG and paperboard & packaging segments grew in net revenues led by growth in volumes, revenue growth in the agri business was driven by both volume and improved realisations.&#8221; 

&#8220;Performance of the hotels business improved sequentially, though it is still caught in the throes of a weak recovery momentum,&#8221; the official communique stated. Earnings per share for the quarter stood at Rs 3.02. 

Though the company&#8217;s cigarette business was adversely hit because of severe taxation, investments in products, innovation &#8212; coupled with consumer centricity &#8212; contemporary packaging styles and use of state-of-the-art manufacturing technology have enabled the business to deliver superior value through its brand portfolio of well crafted blends. 

Investments are also being made to enhance quality, productivity and variety. Similarly, focused initiatives are being taken to strengthen the trade and distribution channels. 

ITC&#8217;s paperboards, speciality papers & packaging business maintained its growth trajectory with net segment revenues increasing by 29%, driven by an enriched mix of valued added products, higher capacity utilisation and lower input costs. 

&#8220;In the packaging & printing business, commissioning of investments in flexibles and carton lines augmented the company&#8217;s capability to deliver value-added packaging to customers in the consumer electronics and FMCG industries. Sales of carton packaging to external customers rose by 47% over the previous year,&#8221; the company release said. 

While profit from the company&#8217;s agri-business improved significantly &#8212; primarily because leaf tobacco portfolio&#8217;s performance &#8212; the company&#8217;s hotels business recovered on the back of India&#8217;s resilient growth. The business witnessed substantial improvement in both occupancies and average room rates during the quarter. 

ITC continued to pursue an aggressive, investment-led growth strategy in line with the longer term potential of the sector and the need for greater room capacities commensurate with India&#8217;s economic growth. 

The company&#8217;s education and stationery products business continued on its impressive growth trajectory at 33%, emerging as the largest player in the notebook segment with a market share of 12%, sales of the branded packaged foods business grew by an impressive 24% during the quarter. 

The company&#8217;s personal care products extended its line of soaps, shampoos and shower-gels to widen its product portfolio and establish a larger position in this growing market. While celebrity endorsed brand communication has improved brand salience, attractively-crafted schemes are triggering consumer trials. 

Source : ITC Q3 net up 27% at Rs 1,144 cr- Earnings-News By Company-News-The Economic Times


----------



## white_pawn

*India can become 3rd largest economy by 2012​*
NEW DELHI: The US financial crisis may have expedited a shift in global economic power. According to a report by global consultancy firm 

PricewaterhouseCoopers (PwC), India could become the worlds third largest economy by purchasing power parity (PPP), overtaking Japan in 2012. 

This would be almost 20 years ahead of Goldman Sachs projection of 2032 in its BRIC (Brazil, Russia, India, China) report. 

India is also expected to grow faster than China after 2020. China, which was projected to become the worlds largest economy by 2041, now looks set to achieve the distinction sometime around 2020, the PwC report said. 

While the exact date is open to doubt, it seems highly likely that, by 2030, China will clearly be the largest economy in the world on PPP, writes PwC head of macroeconomics John Hawksworth in the report. 

India can become 3rd largest economy by 2012: PwC - India Business - Biz - The Times of India


----------



## white_pawn

Its a good news, but am not feeling to excited about the news as we are not concentrating on over all development of the country. For me HDI is one of the important aspect to be a developed country.


----------



## FreekiN

CHINA>EU>USA>INDIA


----------



## Lankan Ranger

CHINA & INDIA - ASIA FIRST

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hulk

FreekiN said:


> CHINA>EU>USA>INDIA



EU is not a country


----------



## amarnath

NEW DELHI: The US financial crisis may have expedited a shift in global economic power. According to a report by global consultancy firm
PricewaterhouseCoopers (PwC), India could become the worlds third largest economy by purchasing power parity (PPP), overtaking Japan in 2012. 

This would be almost 20 years ahead of Goldman Sachs projection of 2032 in its BRIC (Brazil, Russia, India, China) report. 

India is also expected to grow faster than China after 2020. China, which was projected to become the worlds largest economy by 2041, now looks set to achieve the distinction sometime around 2020, the PwC report said. 

While the exact date is open to doubt, it seems highly likely that, by 2030, China will clearly be the largest economy in the world on PPP, writes PwC head of macroeconomics John Hawksworth in the report.

India can become 3rd largest economy by 2012: PwC - India Business - Biz - The Times of India


----------



## gogbot

Well its PPP. 

but still i guess its good news i suppose.

More growth the Better.


----------



## amarnath

gogbot said:


> Well its PPP.
> 
> but still i guess its good news i suppose.
> 
> More growth the Better.



Yes buddy..... Our Manmohan singh jee is all into it, "Singh is king" Indeed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gogbot

amarnath said:


> Yes buddy..... Our Manmohan singh jee is all into it, "Singh is king" Indeed



well i cant wait for the Economy to hit the 2 trillion mark. Its gonna happen sometime in this decade. hopefully Sooner rather than latter

That's when the growth rate of 8-10 % will cause massive growth each year.


----------



## amarnath

gogbot said:


> well i cant wait for the Economy to hit the 2 trillion mark. Its gonna happen sometime in this decade. hopefully Sooner rather than latter
> 
> That's when the growth rate of 8-10 % will cause massive growth each year.



yes, yes...... India is doing all that it can.... going smooth, we need to get rid of poverty too...


----------



## gogbot

amarnath said:


> yes, yes...... India is doing all that it can.... going smooth, we need to get rid of poverty too...



More money, means more more transactions, more transactions means more growth, more growth means more jobs.

more jobs mean people can find a stable source of Income. Then their kids can go to school. and then they can get jobs.

It cant be avoided any longer but there is an Indian dream now. 
You get your kids though college and then they get a High paying job, bringing the whole family up in the economic ladder.

interesting times we live in

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FreekiN

indianrabbit said:


> EU is not a country



still an economic group


----------



## SinoIndusFriendship

Sri Lankan said:


> CHINA & INDIA - ASIA FIRST



I like it, thanks friend. The first one is like a yin-yang symbol.


----------



## amarnath

gogbot said:


> More money, means more more transactions, more transactions means more growth, more growth means more jobs.
> 
> more jobs mean people can find a stable source of Income. Then their kids can go to school. and then they can get jobs.
> 
> It cant be avoided any longer but there is an Indian dream now.
> You get your kids though college and then they get a High paying job, bringing the whole family up in the economic ladder.
> 
> interesting times we live in



Yes, this really is a testing time for Indian Economy.... We have recovered really fast...


----------



## Nemesis

Such a distinction means nothing until the 25&#37; - 30% below the poverty line benefit.


----------



## Supersonic26

amarnath said:


> yes, yes...... India is doing all that it can.... going smooth, we need to get rid of poverty too...



Buddy poverty there to stay with us. Let it be 2030 or 2050. However india can become 3rd largest economy if india keeps growing same pace.


----------



## Stumper

gogbot said:


> More money, means more more transactions, more transactions means more growth, more growth means more jobs.
> 
> more jobs mean people can find a stable source of Income. Then their kids can go to school. and then they can get jobs.
> 
> It cant be avoided any longer but there is an Indian dream now.
> You get your kids though college and then they get a High paying job, bringing the whole family up in the economic ladder.
> 
> interesting times we live in



Have you ever for a moment considered where is this growth directed towards? ... How have we grown in the rural areas?... Where is this spending middle class spread?

Do you know there is imbalance between production and agriculture? and the gap is widening.

Do you know we have not reformed in health care and judiciary since ages?

Do you know our education reforms are more or less cosmetic changes here and there?. Its still text book based, where kids and university students learn subjects and gets exam marks .... with little coming in the way of independent research or innovation.

I guess we dont care as long as our kids can get educated and get a job. 

The way i see it, we are NOT scaling out, as china does. As i see it, GoI needs to have a realistic view of where we are moving ahead. We need to make drastic changes in health care, rural, education and Agriculture sector. GoI needs to curtail that deficit and prioritize and build on this infrastructure that will support the basic needs of worlds largest population.

Lets not pat our back for the temporary benefits we see today. Unless we make some drastic and on-ground changes to this sectors, all i see is a Urbanized country, still unable to provide a comprehensive living standards to its own citizens.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stumper

Supersonic26 said:


> Buddy poverty there to stay with us. Let it be 2030 or 2050. However india can become 3rd largest economy if india keeps growing same pace.



Thats the mind-set which has helped us remain a developing nation, 60 years after independence. 

The "Chalta Hai" attitude. The reluctance of the masses to question government and reluctant of masses to be accommodate progressive changes if it involves discomfort!.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Supersonic26

Stumper said:


> Thats the mind-set which has helped us remain a developing nation, 60 years after independence.
> 
> The "Chalta Hai" attitude. The reluctance of the masses to question government and reluctant of masses to be accommodate progressive changes if it involves discomfort!.



dont take it on heart buddy. Poverty will reduce but not vanish. Haven't u seen moderate poverty in america? Moderate or without moderate both are povertys isn't it? America has 300 million population. India touching 1.2 billion. We are democrasy. If we were communist then we would have hope poverty will vanish. India without poverty is like a dream. India can vanish poverty but for that we need to kick democrasy aka 'Freedom'. Now decide buddy what you want. Democrasy ya aazadi?


----------



## xuxu1457

*Chinese govt expects more trade with India Source*: Global Times [00:52 January 20 2010] Comments By Li Qiaoyi
Trade between China and India has great potential to grow, the Chinese commerce minister and Indian commerce and industry minister told a media briefing after the eighth session of the China and India Joint Economic Group, held in Beijing Tuesday.
Trade between China and India totaled *$43.38 billion *in 2009, an increase of 75 percent from 2006, according to data released by the General Administration of Customs (GAC) Tuesday. Currently China is India's second-largest trading partner, while India is China's ninth-largest trading partner.
Chinese Commerce Minister Chen Deming said the current size and level of bilateral economic cooperation between China and India is not in line with the two countries' economic size and the complementarity and growth potential of their economies.
Bilateral trade value in 2009 only accounted for 1.97 percent of China's total trade value for the whole year, according to the GAC. Sino-Indian trade value registered a small percentage of India's total trade value as well. From April to November 2009, India's imports and exports totaled *$274.68 *billion, according to the latest data from the Indian Ministry of Commerce and Industry.
Indian Commerce and Industry Minister Anand Sharma showed confidence of exceeding $60 billion in Sino-India trade by 2010, a goal set by Chinese Premier Wen Jiabao and Indian Prime Minister Manmohan Singh in 2008.
Both Chen and Sharma encouraged more mutual investment, which remains at a low level now and has the potential to grow.
Sharma welcomed more Chinese enterprises to come to India to participate in local infrastructure construction. Income earned by Chinese enterprises from infrastructure construction projects in India totals more than $10 billion, according to Chen.
Sharma also showed concern over the imbalance in bilateral trade. He urged China to import more from India to achieve bilateral trade balance.
China's exports to India last year amounted to $29.67 billion while its imports from India registered $13.71 billion, with China's trade surplus with India exceeding $15 billion, according to the GAC.
Chen said the two countries should work together to resolve the imbalance. He stated that China encouraged Indian enterprises in sectors such as IT and pharmaceuticals to cooperate more with Chinese enterprises and to expect bigger market share in China.
The increasing trade imbalance between the two countries, if it continues, will affect overall bilateral trade, said Sun Shihai, deputy director of the Institute of Asia-Pacific Studies at the Chinese Academy of Social Sciences.
India should diversify the items it exports to China, and export more high valued-added products to increase export values, Sun suggested, adding the two sides should work more to enhance trust in each other's products to foster bilateral trade.
India should hold more exhibitions in big trading partner provinces in China to enable local enterprises to understand more about Indian-made products, and China should actively organize trade and investment promotion groups to visit India as it has done to facilitate trade and investment between China and the US and Europe, Sun said.
Sun said China should pay attention not to adversely impact local employment in India while expanding outbound investment in India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stumper

Supersonic26 said:


> dont take it on heart buddy. Poverty will reduce but not vanish. Haven't u seen moderate poverty in america? Moderate or without moderate both are povertys isn't it? America has 300 million population. India touching 1.2 billion.





Sonic : Im questioning the very mind set that says its OK to HAVE poverty. The word POVERTY itself calls for a big debate starting with the very definition of the word. It will have varying definition across cultures. Example: Having more money as compared to that 5 years back, or having more per capita income as compared to other nation or simply not having basic necessity deemed necessary for a human to survive, and so on.

So, to start with you and me wont agree on definition of poverty itself.

What we can however agree on is :
A) Does our country have a proper health care plan in place?
B)Does our country provide for a proper employment opportunities or care for those who cant get wages appropriate for human to survive?
C)Do we have a fair, fast and equal-rights judiciary practiced on ground?
D)How good is our education system? How is it spread uniformly across our states?




> We are democrasy. If we were communist then we would have hope poverty will vanish. India without poverty is like a dream. India can vanish poverty but for that we need to kick democrasy aka 'Freedom'. Now decide buddy what you want. Democrasy ya aazadi?


Are you saying developed nations in Americas or Europe are communists? 

The mentality that Poverty can not be eradicated is by itself defeating. Poverty will always be a relative word and hence you dont have a target to aim at (so no question of saying we cant ELIMINATE poverty). But what we can however aim towards is to build a social infrastructure on par with the developed nations.


----------



## fatman17

and just imagine if india and pakistan mend fences.....what further opportunities open up for the 1.2 billion people of the two countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## gogbot

Stumper said:


> Have you ever for a moment considered where is this growth directed towards? ... How have we grown in the rural areas?... Where is this spending middle class spread?
> 
> Do you know there is imbalance between production and agriculture? and the gap is widening.
> 
> Do you know we have not reformed in health care and judiciary since ages?
> 
> Do you know our education reforms are more or less cosmetic changes here and there?. Its still text book based, where kids and university students learn subjects and gets exam marks .... with little coming in the way of independent research or innovation.
> 
> I guess we dont care as long as our kids can get educated and get a job.
> 
> The way i see it, we are NOT scaling out, as china does. As i see it, GoI needs to have a realistic view of where we are moving ahead. We need to make drastic changes in health care, rural, education and Agriculture sector. GoI needs to curtail that deficit and prioritize and build on this infrastructure that will support the basic needs of worlds largest population.
> 
> Lets not pat our back for the temporary benefits we see today. Unless we make some drastic and on-ground changes to this sectors, all i see is a Urbanized country, still unable to provide a comprehensive living standards to its own citizens.



Do you know despite all those problems we have grown, and continue to grow.

When people want to list the changes needed in India. They can write enough to fill whole country.

But that hasn't stopped us has it, even on the ground level, While there are numerous problems people have befitted immensely from the growth.

India has only experienced one decade of Fast paced growth. we have another ahead of us led by the very economist who started the whole process.

People will always need to criticize the government that's how changes that need to happen will happen. I firmly believe there is enough political will India today to ensure that What needs to happen for the country to prosper is not a question of *if* but *when* .

While you are right to point out the many problems we still face.

you should take time to look at the road we took to get here in the first place.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stumper

fatman17 said:


> and just imagine if india and pakistan mend fences.....what further opportunities open up for the 1.2 billion people of the two countries.



Ah, you touched my raw nerve. Many on this forum have debated that the politicians from my side and military establishment from your side wont allow this. I have a contrary view here.

I feel both the parties wont allow peace as it does not serve the purpose --- that of respective citizens not endorsing it.

I say, Let citizens of each country experience the fruits of economic and social development. Keep Kashmir as a status quo for the time people see what they can achieve by development on other areas. Let them grow, mature and have the feeling of security/belief on state apparatus. Only then will they allow respective government's the mandate to negotiate with other party on a fair solution on Kashmir knowing fully well that they stand to loose all they have gained if they dont bring this issue to a resolution. 

As someone rightly said, Wars are not fought because one side is wrong. Wars are fought because both the sides are correct. Only economic freedom will set this mind set amongst people.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stumper

gogbot said:


> Do you know despite all those problems we have grown, and continue to grow.
> 
> When people want to list the changes needed in India. They can write enough to fill whole country.
> 
> But that hasn't stopped us has it, even on the ground level, While there are numerous problems people have befitted immensely from the growth.
> 
> India has only experienced one decade of Fast paced growth. we have another ahead of us led by the very economist who started the whole process.
> 
> People will always need to criticize the government that's how changes that need to happen will happen. I firmly believe there is enough political will India today to ensure that What needs to happen for the country to prosper is not a question of *if* but *when* .
> 
> While you are right to point out the many problems we still face.
> 
> you should take time to look at the road we took to get here in the first place.



We have grown, have we? .... and how will you objectively define growth? ... by the airports we have built , or by growth in our GDP or by the malls we have built, or by the FII investment in our country?

None, im afraid takes away the fact, that we still after 60 years of freedom have quota/reservation system in our day to day life. We still have a mass exodus of people from rural to urban cities. We still have a pathetic health care system. We have people who beg for a living, we have people who practice religious intolerance and discriminate against people based on religion and caste. We still have biggest slums in our economic capital and other cities.

We can go on and on , but the fact is that behind this economic jubilation we have somewhere forgotten what is the ills we still continue to live with. 

Let me give you a example....

The other day, i had a heated debate on the movie 3 idiots. I'm yet to hear any one person not agreeing with the movies point ie; Rotten education system.

While a entertaining movie, that movie squarely lies the blame on our education system. While partly correct, what none of the viewers failed to question was : Is this education system something that the state have forced on us or is this something that we have unwittingly carved out of our need? . I say , its us who have carved out this form of education. Us the people, Us the society. A society where people are judged on basis of how much he/she earns. A society which treats people based on his social status. A society which divides people based on his/her ranks. 

No doubt, education system just yielded to the need of such a society by serving what we needed --- "People with best potentials for higher earnings - ie;Doctors and Engineers"

The reason i went off-topic here is that, all the people i encountered after watching this movie were in a bliss land. The blame was shifted to some one else -- the education system. No one , even those i debated with, would agree on my thoughts -- That we the people needs to also question ourselves and our society which judges people by his/her economic achievements. By blaming the education system, we lay off of our responsibility. We have shifted the action on government.

And that is what i see in our world today. We indians are happily living in a la-la land. Happy that we are being touted as the next big economic thing (and we produce all this growth thing as the proof of being on right track). 

What we are trying hard and fast to forget is that we are lacking big time on social development. 

Thats what worries me.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## karan.1970

gogbot said:


> Do you know despite all those problems we have grown, and continue to grow.
> 
> When people want to list the changes needed in India. They can write enough to fill whole country.
> 
> But that hasn't stopped us has it, even on the ground level, While there are numerous problems people have befitted immensely from the growth.
> 
> India has only experienced one decade of Fast paced growth. we have another ahead of us led by the very economist who started the whole process.
> 
> People will always need to criticize the government that's how changes that need to happen will happen. I firmly believe there is enough political will India today to ensure that What needs to happen for the country to prosper is not a question of *if* but *when* .
> 
> While you are right to point out the many problems we still face.
> 
> you should take time to look at the road we took to get here in the first place.



All of saying the same thing though in different flavors

The economic growth and poverty reduction is tied at the hip. One can not happen without the other. By PPP we still have 26% people below poverty line. No discussion that this is appalling but we cant forget that this figure was 51% in 1977 and 36% in 1993. So lets not belittle this growth. We still have a long way to go, but hey, done properly, the jorney is as fulfilling as the destination

Special thanks to fatman sir for a noble sentiment..


----------



## Stumper

karan.1970 said:


> All of saying the same thing though in different flavors
> 
> The economic growth and poverty reduction is tied at the hip. One can not happen without the other. By PPP we still have 26% people below poverty line. No discussion that this is appalling but we cant forget that this figure was 51% in 1977 and 36% in 1993. So lets not belittle this growth. We still have a long way to go, but hey, done properly, the jorney is as fulfilling as the destination
> 
> Special thanks to fatman sir for a noble sentiment..



Karan: We are not saying same thing!! . I'm saying our growth is not spread out like Chinese. We have not focussed on the social growth at all!!! .... im worried that this one directional focus will lead to a imbalance, which if not corrected today shall lead us to a chaos in near future. Our people and society still has the old rigid way of thinking -- non tolerance to change and others. 

So, us the people should come out of this la la land and start some serious thoughts on how we can start this up-liftment.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Valiant_Soul

Stumper said:


> Karan: We are not saying same thing!! . I'm saying our growth is not spread out like Chinese. We have not focussed on the social growth at all!!! .... im worried that this one directional focus will lead to a imbalance, which if not corrected today shall lead us to a chaos in near future. Our people and society still has the old rigid way of thinking -- non tolerance to change and others.
> 
> So, us the people should come out of this la la land and start some serious thoughts on how we can start this up-liftment.



Exactly the points to be make! There is what can be called improper distribution of development in our country. This improper distribution of development has seen the rise of Naxalites and Maoists. Where there is no development, there is no education and where there is no education there is hardly any hope for long-term stability and growth. People become restive, when they see no opportunity in their homeland.

This improper distribution of development has led to massive flocking in cities and they are crumbling under huge population density. Improper distribution of development, leads to improper distribution of everything. 

Although, we are growing fast, but the basic reforms required to distribute the fruits of growth is not taking place with the same pace. 

Now, clearly, it is a matter of states how they develop their respective regions and there lies our systems biggest bottlenecks. We need better leaders in states. Educated people from their respective regions need to flock into political parties and gain control from those who have uneducated or criminal background or better form their own party. That is the only way out of this loop.


----------



## footmarks

Stumper said:


> Karan: We are not saying same thing!! . I'm saying our growth is not spread out like Chinese. We have not focussed on the social growth at all!!! .... im worried that this one directional focus will lead to a imbalance, which if not corrected today shall lead us to a chaos in near future. Our people and society still has the old rigid way of thinking -- non tolerance to change and others.
> 
> So, us the people should come out of this la la land and start some serious thoughts on how we can start this up-liftment.



Buddy, Forgot about Chinese, buying chinese growth story is like buying a cheap chinese mobile phone which, on cards have everything but actual performance is..you know like what.

I agree with your other concers and issues apart from the chinese one. Remember what Mahatma Gandhi has said- _*Be the change you want to see in the world.*_. We can blame the system, the society and the Govt. but we need to realize - the base unit of any system, any society or any nation is its people, its citizens, WE. If I see myself in the mirror and ask myself - the kind of life I am living, the kind of morals and etiquettes I carry and the kind of role I am playing on my part for giving back to the society, if somehow the same is replicated in all Indians - wil my country be a better place to live in, will it prosper to the level I want it to?
and the answer I invariably get is- NO.
The fact remains - there are only a handful of people in every strata, every sphere of life around us who will get a YES for the same question. And these are the people who are the drivers, the mechanics, the engineers who are not only driving this rickety bus called India but also overhauling it constantly and making it better day by day. Rest all of us are just passengers - cribbing about the sorry state of the bus.  Think about it..


----------



## xuxu1457

Stumper said:


> Karan: We are not saying same thing!! . I'm saying our growth is not spread out like Chinese. We have not focussed on the social growth at all!!! .... im worried that this one directional focus will lead to a imbalance, which if not corrected today shall lead us to a chaos in near future. Our people and society still has the old rigid way of thinking -- non tolerance to change and others.
> 
> So, us the people should come out of this la la land and start some serious thoughts on how we can start this up-liftment.



My dear friend,Stumper,it is the first time ,I feel that I come to this forum not only to improve my English level but also can know some other things. You thought of *how* the India can be better in future unlike only predicted what the India will be better 20 years late.
If you run for the President of India, I would vote for you


----------



## gogbot

Stumper said:


> We have grown, have we? .... and how will you objectively define growth? ... by the airports we have built , or by growth in our GDP or by the malls we have built, or by the FII investment in our country?
> 
> None, im afraid takes away the fact, that we still after 60 years of freedom have quota/reservation system in our day to day life. We still have a mass exodus of people from rural to urban cities. We still have a pathetic health care system. We have people who beg for a living, we have people who practice religious intolerance and discriminate against people based on religion and caste. We still have biggest slums in our economic capital and other cities.
> 
> We can go on and on , but the fact is that behind this economic jubilation we have somewhere forgotten what is the ills we still continue to live with.
> 
> Let me give you a example....
> 
> The other day, i had a heated debate on the movie 3 idiots. I'm yet to hear any one person not agreeing with the movies point ie; Rotten education system.
> 
> While a entertaining movie, that movie squarely lies the blame on our education system. While partly correct, what none of the viewers failed to question was : Is this education system something that the state have forced on us or is this something that we have unwittingly carved out of our need? . I say , its us who have carved out this form of education. Us the people, Us the society. A society where people are judged on basis of how much he/she earns. A society which treats people based on his social status. A society which divides people based on his/her ranks.
> 
> No doubt, education system just yielded to the need of such a society by serving what we needed --- "People with best potentials for higher earnings - ie;Doctors and Engineers"
> 
> The reason i went off-topic here is that, all the people i encountered after watching this movie were in a bliss land. The blame was shifted to some one else -- the education system. No one , even those i debated with, would agree on my thoughts -- That we the people needs to also question ourselves and our society which judges people by his/her economic achievements. By blaming the education system, we lay off of our responsibility. We have shifted the action on government.
> 
> And that is what i see in our world today. We indians are happily living in a la-la land. Happy that we are being touted as the next big economic thing (and we produce all this growth thing as the proof of being on right track).
> 
> What we are trying hard and fast to forget is that we are lacking big time on social development.
> 
> Thats what worries me.



Look at the problems you want solved, they all exist all across the world.

Poverty, Greed, envy, pride , arrogance, Urbanization, Bad government services, religious nut jobs and urban development issues

You are asking to change the world

What surprises you really 

The fact that India has the same problems as the rest of the world.
Admittedly they have their Own India flavor.But if you look at the dark side of all countries you notice they all have the same issues. In varying degree's of intensity and scale.

The common Factor in all these problems is a Human one. 

You cant fix society stumper, there flaws built into it. Greater men have died trying. 

There is nothing to do but Human development. You can force a change or let it play its course.

But i can guarantee you change is already happening.
You give a society enough resources and technology, It always going to grow evolve. change.

I know i am generalizing but it is a general topic, society.

As an atheist i only believe in two things Humans and their technology.

One day Humans will have the Intelligence , wisdom and technology to create the Utopian society we all want.

but till then we are stuck with a flawed and fragmented one, and the only thing we can do now is inch as close as we can to that dream, one step at a time.

All you need to do is look and you find problems in society all over the world in all the different flavors. Its not India alone that has these issues. But that has not stopped them from being developed nations has it, India and its flawed society is capable of accomplishing the same. And along the way we can see about address some of those issues.


----------



## Valiant_Soul

gogbot said:


> As an atheist i only believe in two things Humans and their technology.
> 
> One day Humans will have the Intelligence , wisdom and technology to create the Utopian society we all want.



I am sorry to break your ice, but there is no Utopian society possible (the way you seem to desire), especially not if your very fundamental notion of development is flawed. That "one day" thingy is an absolutely naive and imperfect idea. 

You think the world is developing in real-terms? Please do not think of development superficially, the world is only going down in development because development in real-terms is far more than development of physical infrastructure. Development in real terms is essentially the rise of a virtuous society and there are all convincing factors that we are only going down the drain in that regard.

P.S. I know this is off-topic but is surely elementarily connected to the overall picture of what we actually term as development. This was just to put another perspective to you, you need not respond, but simply introspect.


----------



## gogbot

Valiant_Soul said:


> I am sorry to break your ice, but there is no Utopian society possible (the way you seem to desire), especially not if your very fundamental notion of development is flawed. That "one day" thingy is an absolutely naive and imperfect idea.
> 
> You think the world is developing in real-terms? Please do not think of development superficially, the world is only going down in development because development in real-terms is far more than development of physical infrastructure. Development in real terms is essentially the rise of a virtuous society and there are all convincing factors that we are only going down the drain in that regard.
> 
> P.S. I know this is off-topic but is surely elementarily connected to the overall picture of what we actually term as development. This was just to put another perspective to you, you need not respond, but simply introspect.



I was speaking in very general terms.

I know that nothing like that is possible in my lifetime or any time in this millennium or even the next.

It can eventually happen or it may not, but there no reason to say its impossible. 

My post intended to make only two points.

- Society as it exists today all over the world has it flaws.

- Give people enough resources and technology they will grow and change. Into what kind of people depends on them.

But i see i must add another.

people complain about society failing all the time and speak as if the past it was better, that things have actually gotten worse over time.

This is a lie, Things have in no way gotten worse. In the last 110 years things have changed so much for the better but people only seem to witness the problems that have arisen over those that are no longer our concern.

I am trying to find the words to explain my thoughts but i am having trouble putting it down. So i will show you a video that helped put things in perspective for me.

In the end development is all a matter of perspective is it not.

Video: Even Better Than the Real Thing | The Daily Show | Comedy Central

I really recommend you watch it.


----------



## Valiant_Soul

gogbot said:


> I was speaking in very general terms.
> 
> I know that nothing like that is possible in my lifetime or any time in this millennium or even the next.
> 
> It can eventually happen or it may not, but there no reason to say its impossible.



It may have been possible in past, but it can never happen in future. And believe me I know definite reasons for that. You need to un-complicate *everything *to make that happen, and you certainly cannot do that unless you can reverse the arrow of time.



> But i see i must add another.
> 
> people complain about society failing all the time and speak as if the past it was better, that things have actually gotten worse over time.
> 
> This is a lie, Things have in no way gotten worse. In the last 110 years things have changed so much for the better but people only seem to witness the problems that have arisen over those that are no longer our concern.



That would be correct if you take into account just last one or two centuries and again it depends on how you conceptualize development. 



> In the end development is all a matter of perspective is it not.



Thank you for the video, it was a good watch. But I already know the point you are trying to make through the video. I am not saying that a virtuous society would have no problems, but that, that is the ideal state we need to aim for. That would be our Utopia. If people, in general, are virtuous everything else will fall into place automatically.

Now your point: Development is not a matter of perspective, but people may choose to see it as such, and that is one way how things get complicated. Development is a clear path and people require visionary leaders to define that path and follow in his footsteps. For example, Gandhiji said that education that is not centered around development of character is useless and also dangerous. That is defining a path for development. But I know to what level the education in India has fallen to in that regard. 

Look at sections of Europe and US. There is development, but are people really joyous? A survey says people in India are happier than people in US. The real reason being people do not have a clear vision, because there is no one to lead them in this regard. For a healthy and joyous society, a strong foundation of human relationship and trust is essential and that is where India scores over US (although urban India is quickly falling into the same league).

I would not extend this conversation anymore. All I would say is that each of us must acquaint ourselves with all positive ideas and introspect as to what we desire for ourselves and our society, and where that would lead us to. Both clarity and commonality of our perspective towards development is essential.


----------



## no_name

Hi,

I think economic development, poverty reduction and population growth control are tied at the hips.

I think population is also a root problem in India that needs to be addressed. Unless economic growth is faster than population growth, poverty will always exists. If available positions is a lot smaller than applicants then remaining talents will go to waste anyway. They will become mouths to feed.

Population control on a national-wide level demands a government with clout and control. If the Indian government can took step to rein in population growth then there is nothing else they can't do.

Whether this can be achieved with a democratic government is open to debate. But I think this issue has been avoided by all parties for a long time now.

regards


----------



## Lankan Ranger

*AirAsia to launch flights to 5 more Indian cities*

Southeast Asia's largest low-cost carrier is aiming to carry two million passengers a year once it begin flights to New Delhi, Mumbai, Bangalore, Hyderabad and Chennai, said Chief Executive Tony Fernandes. AirAsia already flies from its base in Kuala Lumpur to the Indian cities of Trichy, Kochi, Trivandrum and Kolkata.

AirAsia will launch flights from the northern Malaysian city of Penang to Chennai on April 28. From Kuala Lumpur, it will begin flying to Mumbai on May 6, to Chennai on May 17, Bangalore on May 20, Hyderabad on July 20 and New Delhi on Aug. 4, the airline said.

"This is a clear indication of the fact that our expansion plans are fully on track," said AirAsia executive Kathleen Tan.

AirAsia to launch flights to 5 more Indian cities - Yahoo! Asia News


----------



## xuxu1457

no_name said:


> Hi,
> 
> I think economic development, poverty reduction and population growth control are tied at the hips.
> 
> *I think population is also a root problem in India that needs to be addressed.* Unless economic growth is faster than population growth, poverty will always exists. If available positions is a lot smaller than applicants then remaining talents will go to waste anyway. They will become mouths to feed.
> 
> Population control on a national-wide level demands a government with clout and control. If the Indian government can took step to rein in population growth then there is nothing else they can't do.
> 
> Whether this can be achieved with a democratic government is open to debate. But I think this issue has been avoided by all parties for a long time now.
> 
> regards



agree "population is a root problem in India that needs to be addressed"


----------



## RPK

Nice presentation by Gurucharan Das on Future of India

India S Future By Gurcharan Das ( Nov 2009)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RPK

India committed to support Zimbabwe`s economy

Harare: India is prepared to help resource-rich Zimbabwe in various spheres to get its economy back on track, Indian Ambassador to the country Ashok Venkatesan has said. 


India was prepared to assist Zimbabwe in its quest to recapitalize various sectors of the economy, he said in an interview with New Ziana news agency here. 

Venkatesan said Zimbabwe required massive investment injections in various economic sectors to recover from the decade-long slump. 

"We are willing to work with Zimbabwe in efforts to revive the economy," he added. 

"We would like to be involved in power generation, railway infrastructure as well as transport and Information Communication Technology (ICT) development." 

He said there was need for both countries to identify areas of possible co-operation aimed at stimulating economic growth. "It is up to the two countries to single out areas of co-operation to push the economy towards growth." 

Venkatesan said Zimbabwe had a rich base of natural resources and human skills which could be tapped to re-invigorate the economy. 

"Zimbabwe is one of the richest countries in the region in terms of natural and human resources," he said. "These should be utilised to spur economic growth." 

He said India had pledged close to USD 5 million to procure machinery for local small and medium enterprises (SMEs). Part of the money would be used to initiate training projects, with experts flown from India to facilitate the training programmes


----------



## EjazR

*Aramco branches out into India - Offshore*

NEW DELHI -- Saudi Aramco has opened a new branch of Aramco Overseas Co. in India. The inauguration of the new office in Gurgaon, the industrial district of New Delhi, was attended by H.E.Faisal Hassan Al-Trad, Saudia Arabia&#8217;s ambassador to India.

The operation will focus on the companies involved in manufacturing and contracting materials for Saudi Aramco, creating opportunities for Indian businesses. According to AOC managing director Ahmed M. Alzayyat, those opportunities will depend on the ability of Indian businesses to comply with the company&#8217;s quality requirements and to offer competitive pricing.

&#8220;Saudi Aramco maintains the highest standards in construction,&#8221; Alzayyat says. &#8220;This office will allow us to identify and assess manufacturer capability and performance, concentrating on material supply for the company&#8217;s strategic commodities and detailing the steps that potential partners need to take to qualify as a supplier.&#8221; 
----------------------------

Just for info, Saudi Aramco is the largest oil company in the world, their annual revenue is infact bigger than many countries' GDP.


----------



## EjazR

*Govt may allow Islamic banking, eyes $1trillion funds*

NEW DELHI: Aggressively pitching for $1 trillion worth of Sharia-compliant funds from the Gulf countries for investments in its infrastructure development, the UPA government has drafted a report on Islamic banking even as RBI and the finance ministry are jointly working on necessary legislative changes to implement the same.

A committee headed by the Cabinet Secretary and comprising secretaries from other ministries, including finance, submitted a report to the government recently on the prospects of Islamic banking in the country and on drawing investments from abroad, Rajya Sabha deputy chairperson K Rahman Khan said on Wednesday.

Khan is behind an Indo-Arab Economic Summit to be organised in the Capital from February 3-4 where authorities from the Arab world will be present.

The summit will be presided over by foreign minister S M Krishna. "The emphasis will be to attract investments from these countries through opening up channels like venture capital and mutual fund options which are largely Sharia-compliant," Khan added.

The government has already started similar initiatives with UTI and SBI where certain mutual fund alternatives are available for people to invest in such funds, he added.

To project it as a more secular initiative, the government may term it as &#8216;participative banking' rather than Islamic banking. "It is an alternative system of banking where people belonging to certain faith and belief can save their money and earn from it too," said Khan, who is also the patron of Indo-Arab Economic Co-operation Forum which is organizing the summit.

According to Khan, the motive behind the summit is to bring the Arabian countries closer to India which has an advantage vis-a-vis China and western countries mainly due to its democratic and liberal credentials and because it is an attractive investment destination.


----------



## RPK

NZ begins talks for free trade deal with India - National - NZ Herald News

India and New Zealand have begun negotiations for a free trade agreement which Trade Minister Tim Groser says will put New Zealand in a prime place to benefit from India's economic growth.

Mr Groser announced the start of the negotiations from Switzerland where he has met India's Commerce Minister, Sri Anana Sharma.

The pair were in Switzerland for a World Trade Organisation trade ministers meeting.

Although negotiations with India have been expected for some time, India did not formally agree until last week.

Mr Groser said a deal held "great promise" for New Zealand businesses and negotiators would target the high barriers to trade. India had a population of more than one billion and was expected to be the third-largest economy in the world by 2025.

Stephen Jacobi, executive director of the New Zealand International Business Forum, said it was good news talks were finally under way after the lengthy process of studies leading up to them.

"We are knocking another big one off, but it will be challenging. This is negotiating with a very large partner and one which we don't have very well-developed trading relationship with."

He expected negotiations to be prolonged. India was not one of New Zealand's traditional trading partners, partly because the high trade barriers on major New Zealand exports, such as wood products and agriculture, had held back trade.

While New Zealand could expect major economic benefits, India was likely to have taken into account other benefits, including its wish to be included in the Asia Pacific Economic Community (Apec).

New Zealand's small size made economic benefits less of a factor than "strategic" interests in international relations.

"I think they see New Zealand in strategic terms, because we are at the forefront of Apec, and India wants to join."

Mr Groser said that despite barriers, India was one of New Zealand's fastest-growing markets and exports had tripled in the past decade.

The Cabinet approved talks last March after the previous Government began the process of studies to analyse the benefits of a deal.

However, India's Cabinet committee only gave approval last week. The delay was partly because of India's elections in mid-2009.


----------



## bomberman

*Dubai property sales: Indians take 24%*: 

DubaiIndian investors were responsible for the biggest chunk of real estate sales in Dubai [ Images ] in 2009, a new study has revealed.

The figures, included in FutureBrand's Gulf Real Estate Study, showed that nearly a quarter or 24 per cent of sales by value in the city involved Indian investors.

The data, supplied by DUBAIFocus in association with Dubai Land Department, also reveal that UK property buyers finished second with their 21 per cent share.

Investors from Pakistan and Iran grabbed the third and fourth spot with their 12 per cent and 10 per cent contribution respectively.

Reasons for investing in Dubai was dominated by buyer's search for high quality construction and nearly 19 per cent of the respondents stated this as their highest priority. Innovation (15.6 per cent), building great places to live (6.8 per cent) and the ease to work with developers (6.7 per cent) were also seen as important factors by prospective buyers, according to the research.

However, the need to deliver projects on time just got a 0.2 per cent rating from respondents.

In November, research firm Proleads said some 1,845 projects worth a combined $657 billion were still active in the UAE despite the impact of the global slowdown.

The study of the civil construction industry in the country showed 69 per cent of the total projects were ongoing (not cancelled or delayed).

Source:Dubai property sales: Indians take 24%: Rediff.com Business

Regards:
PHR


----------



## RPK

domain-b.com : Siemens to invest Rs1,800 crore in renewable energy in India


Siemens to invest Rs1,800 crore in renewable energy in India news 

02 February 2010 

Siemens AG said it plans to invest Rs1,800 crore ($346 million) over the next three years in India, mainly in the renewable energy market, the company said in filing to the Bombay Stock Exchange today.

Europe's biggest engineering conglomerate will be investing Rs500 crore over the next three years to build high end technology wind turbines for the Indian market. The first of these turbines is scheduled to be shipped in 2012.

''Our goal is to strengthen our position as the leading provider of green infrastructure solutions in India's booming market'' said. Peter Loescher, president and CEO of Siemens AG.

Siemens, based in Munich, Germany plans to make India a major centre for value-priced products by establishing six new hubs in India, responsible for the design, development, production and sale of these products for India and for the world market. 


The company said that it wants to increase its market share in India to 10 per cent by 2012 and thereby generate a total revenue of about Rs8,500 crore by fiscal 2020 with value priced products from India. 

Siemens AG expects the Indian economy to grow at 7 per cent in 2010 and 8 per cent in 2011 and wants to expand its market share to 10 per cent by 2012.


Peter L&#246;scher president and CEO of Siemens AG 
"Like many other nations around the globe, India is facing a green revolution. We have the products and solutions for the country and we want to further expand our position as a green infrastructure provider in India," said Peter L&#246;scher, president and CEO of Siemens AG in a statement.

"India is already one of the growth drivers worldwide and will remain so in the future. We've been optimally positioned here for over 140 years and intend to further strengthen our position," Peter L&#246;scher, Siemens' chief executive said in a statement.

The company said in-order to support its growth plans, it will increase its workforce in India from 17,000 to 25,000 by 2012. 

Siemens has already invested Rs275 crore for capacity expansion at its steam turbine manufacturing facility at Vadodara, Gujarat. The expansion programme scheduled to be complete by this tear will triple the manufacturing capacity at the factory. (See: Siemens to triple steam turbine capacity in India) 

The company had invested Rs30 crore to set up a modern, world-class steam turbine factory at Vadodara, which was operational in January 2007. The setting up of a greenfield factory was announced by the company in 2006 in its 50 years of manufacturing presence in India. 

Siemens in India, which comprises 20 legal entities, is a leading provider of industry and infrastructure solutions with a business volume aggregating about Rs11,800 crore. 

It operates in the core business areas of Industry, energy and healthcare. With nation-wide sales and service network, 19 manufacturing plants and a network of around 500 channel partners, the company employs about 17,200 people.


----------



## EjazR

*Qatar to invest $2bn in India : The Peninsula On-line: Qatar's leading English Daily*

DOHA: Qatar, the richest Arab country with the highest per capita income in the world, hopes to invest a whopping $2bn in India, the world's second largest emerging economy.

According to media reports, Qatar which has investments in key sectors worldwide, plans to set up a corpus of $2bn to investment in India in infrastructure and other promising sectors.

During a visit here recently, the secretary-general of the GCC Chambers, Abdulraheem Naqi, told The Peninsula that India was a key trade partner of the GCC and that the cash-rich countries were now increasingly looking towards India to park their investments. The trend has changed after 9/11. We (read: GCC) are looking more towards China, India and Malaysia to make investments, he said. These are the three most important nations in Asia that the GCC countries are now keen to invest in, and not the West any more, said Naqi


----------



## Tejas-MkII

BBC News - India factory output rises at fastest pace for a decade

*India factory output rises at fastest pace for a decade *

*Manufacturing is driving Indian economic growth *

*India's industrial production has risen at its fastest pace in more than a decade, providing further evidence of the country's strong economic recovery.*

*Factory output rose by 16.8% in December compared with a year earlier, much faster than analysts had expected. *

Subdued growth last year as a result of the global economic downturn helped to boost this year's figure in comparison. 

The strong growth will strengthen the case for the government to withdraw its stimulus measures, analysts said. 

"We are going to see some rollback of fiscal stimulus in the 26 February federal budget," said Rahul Bajoria at Barclays Capital. 

"The need to support the manufacturing sector through duty cuts is no longer there." 

Rising prices

*India's economy is recovering faster than expected - it grew at an annual pace of 7.9% in the three months to the end of September 2009, after growing 6.7% in the year to the end of March 2009*. 

Government stimulus measures helped to maintain growth during the global downturn - the country's central bank has pumped more than $125bn (£80bn) into the Indian economy since September 2008. 

Instead of concerning themselves with securing strong growth, policymakers are now starting to turn their attention to inflation. 

Last month, India's central bank increased cash reserve requirements for lenders in a bid to contain rising prices. 

It also lifted its inflation forecast for the end of the financial year in March to 8.5%.


----------



## jha

HYDERABAD: Apple's iPad was, it's fair to say, awaited with the kind of breathless anticipation usually reserved by nubile nymphets for rakish Rockers. But even as consumers rave about it, the technoscenti are already looking ahead &#9472; to a product that could make the iPad seem outdated, and, what's more, is completely Made in India. 

India is, of course, regarded as a software superpower but hasn't really made waves in IT hardware so far. That could soon change, thanks to the Adam tablet PC of Hyderabad-based Notion Ink. Adam has generated enormous buzz on tech websites and gadget blogs ever since an early prototype was first demonstrated at the CES (Consumer Electronics Show), the world's largest consumer tech trade show in January this year. Today, the final product minus the custom user-interface will be showcased at the Mobile World Congress in Barcelona, where the finest minds of geekdom will be congregating to check it out. But first, we persuaded the company to show it to us at the BVRIT Innovation Centre in Hyderabad, where they are based. .
.
.
.
Enter Adam, the 'iPad killer' made in India - India Business - Biz - The Times of India


----------



## Veer

*An Indian now owns East India Company: Creating a new brand for India*

London, Feb 14 (IANS) With just around a month to go for the re-launch of the *East India Company - the world's first multinational whose forces once ruled much of the globe* - its new Indian owner says he is overwhelmed by "a huge feeling of redemption". *It's been a long, emotional and personal journey for Sanjiv Mehta, a Mumbai-born entrepreneur who completed the process of buying the East India Company (EIC) *in 2005 from the "30 or 40" people who owned it.

*Acutely aware that he owned a piece of history - at its height the company generated half of world trade and employed a third of the British workforce - Mehta, now the sole owner,* dived into the company's rich and ruthless past in order to give it a new direction for the future.

With a $15-million investment and inputs from a range of experts - from designers and brand researchers to historians - Mehta is today poised to open the first East India Company store in London's upmarket Mayfair neighbourhood in March.

And then there is the inevitable - and daunting - task of launching in India, a country whose resources, army, trade and politics the company had controlled for some 200 years.

It's a task that Mehta has not taken lightly, he told IANS in an interview. "Put yourself in my shoes for a moment: On a rational plane, when I bought the company I saw gold at the end of the rainbow.

"But, at an emotional level as an Indian, when you think with your heart as I do, I had this huge feeling of redemption - this indescribable feeling of owning a company that once owned us."

The formal start of the East India Company is usually dated back to 1600 when Britain's Queen Elizabeth I granted a group of merchants a charter under the name 'The Company of Merchants of London Trading into the East Indies.'

With its own Elizabethan coat of arms - now owned by Mehta - the company was made responsible for bringing tea, coffee and luxury goods to the West and trading in spices across the globe.

By 1757 the company had become a powerful arm of British imperial might, with its own army, navy, shipping fleets and currency, and control over key trading posts in India - where it was known variously as Company Bahadur and John Company. In 1874, the British government nationalised the company, opportunistically blaming the 1857 uprising on its excesses. But the East India Company army, brought under the command of the Crown, retained its all-powerful presence in India.

"When I took over the company, my objective was to understand its history. I took a sabbatical from all other business and this became the single purpose in my life," said Mehta.

He travelled around the world, visiting former EIC trading posts and museums, reading up records and meeting people "who understood the business of that time".

"There was a huge sense of responsibility - I didn't create this brand, but I wanted to be as pioneering as the merchants who created it."

"The Elizabethan coat of arms stands for trust and reassurance, but we are not repeating history. It took me four years to do the brand positioning and put up the milestones."

The 'relaunched' company, with its headquarters on Conduit Street in Mayfair, is set to open a diverse line of high-end, luxury goods in London in March and in India some time this year.

EIC products in India will include fine foods, furniture, real estate, health and hospitality.

"India is the spirit of the East India Company in many ways - it evokes a huge amount of connectivity and emotions," Mehta told IANS. "It's also a major ambition to bring Indian products to the rest of the world. Today there is no single brand name from the East that can stand alongside, say, Hermes or Cartier from the West.

"The East India Company has that ability." 

Mangalorean.Com- Serving Mangaloreans Around The World!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## shrivatsa

Progress Update on the Notion Ink Adam Android Tablet | eHomeUpgrade

video


----------



## Veer

*Enter Adam, the 'iPad killer' made in India*
Sriram Sharma, 14 February 2010, 12:49am IST

HYDERABAD: Apple's iPad was, it's fair to say, awaited with the kind of breathless anticipation usually reserved by nubile nymphets for rakish rockers. But even as consumers rave about it, the technoscenti are already looking ahead &#9472; to a product that could make the iPad seem outdated, and, what's more, is completely Made in India.

India is, of course, regarded as a software superpower but hasn't really made waves in IT hardware so far. That could soon change, thanks to the Adam tablet PC of Hyderabad-based Notion Ink. Adam has generated enormous buzz on tech websites and gadget blogs ever since an early prototype was first demonstrated at the CES (Consumer Electronics Show), the world's largest consumer tech trade show in January this year. Today, the final product minus the custom user-interface will be showcased at the Mobile World Congress in Barcelona, where the finest minds of geekdom will be congregating to check it out. But first, we persuaded the company to show it to us at the BVRIT Innovation Centre in Hyderabad, where they are based.

Never heard of Notion Ink? Its founders are six IITans and an MBA grad. With an average age of 24, they believe India has what it takes to compete with the most innovative tech companies in the world. We knew that Indian engineers and designers were doing most of the innovative work at Microsoft, Intel, and Apple. We just needed to take the first step," says co-founder Rohan Shravan.

Current PC technology is like a Hummer on a city road, quips Rohit Rathi, the youngest of the group at 23, and, along with Shravan, one of four co-founders from IIT Kharagpur. Two are from IIT Delhi while Sachin Ralhan, the eldest at 25, is a childhood friend of Shravan and Rathi and an MBA from IIPM. Apart from Ralhan and Rathi, the other five are all aged 24.

What's so different about their tech? Three years in the making, the Adam tablet is the first device in the world to integrate two breakthrough power saving components - nVidias Tegra 2 chip and a PixelQi screen. Together, they help it achieve twice the battery life and performance of the iPad.

The chip provides an edge over the iPad with its ability to play full high definition videos and Flash on the web browser. It can offer the performance of a computer with the power consumption of a cellphone, explains Shravan.

Adams 10-inch screen integrates many innovations first used in the $100 OLPC (one laptop per child) project. Unlike traditional screens, PixelQI screen has a dual mode, and can be read in bright sunlight like an e-reader. With the backlight off, the company claims that it can increase battery life between charges by a factor of five.

What about the pricing? The company has not yet taken a decision on this crucial aspect, but is clear that Adam will definitely be competitive vis-a-vis Apple's iPad. It expects to start retail sales, at first in the USA, from July onwards.

Notion Ink worked with National Institute of Designs R&D development campus in Bangalore to build a unique touch interface that runs on Googles Android mobile operating system. As a startup, it faced many obstacles in filing patents and finding the right engineering talent. India doesnt have people working on Android. And the companies that have, charge Rs 1 lakh per resource per month, says Rohan. So we came up with a social solution - We opted to train engineers ourselves.

The company trained and then recruited over 50 engineers at BVRIT in Bachupally, Hyderabad. We got the infrastructure at their Innovation Center, and the students as well. We knew the technology in and out and started training them. Within two months it started paying off, and we started developing the professional applications for the product we wanted to design.

The company is working on an application store platform of its own, where users can find a wide variety of content. It will offer everything from apps, books, video, audio, to magazines, newspapers and comics, says co-founder Rajat Sahni.

The company sees more and more users reading newspapers on e-readers and tablets in the near future, and has designed a lightweight product that adapts well to this purpose. They showed us a version of how a digital magazine would look on the Adam. Weve taken design inspiration from a 400-year tradition - the user interface of magazines! chuckles Shravan.

The men behind Adam

Rohan Shravan- IIT- KGP (2008)
Rohit Rathi - IIT- KGP (2008)
Sachin Ralhan  IIPM
Mohit Gupta - IIT- KGP (2008)
Anirudh Gupta IIT Delhi (2007)
Rajat Sahni  IIT Delhi (2007)
Devanshu Agrawal - IIT- KGP (2008)

The writer is editor, Technoholik. Visit the technoholik.com blog for exclusive images and videos of the Adam tablet 

Enter Adam, the 'iPad killer' made in India - India Business - Biz - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sab

*IT biggies on hiring spree, one lakh people to join workforce*

PTI, 14 February 2010, 01:30pm 

NEW DELHI: Switching over to robust recruitment mode after a dormant 2009, Indian IT players will hire nearly one lakh people in the coming months amid improving global economic conditions. 
Coming after a forgettable year of hiring freeze, layoffs and salary cuts, the recruitment drive in the IT space is led by biggies such as Tata Consultancy Services and Infosys. 

An analysis of the hiring plans announced by various Indian IT companies shows that headcount in the industry is expected to go up by more than 98,000. 

According to analysts, increased spending on IT infrastructure and improving overseas markets for outsourcers, are among the main factors for the upbeat hiring prospects. 

Diptarup Chakraborti, who is a Principal Research Analyst at global IT research firm Gartner said the industry is back on track with many projects lined up for completion. 

"The industry has turned the corner and renewed optimism will bring back recruitment across the globe," he noted. 

Last week, the country's largest software exporter TCS said it would increase headcount by 30,000 in next fiscal year while Infosys announced plans to hire 16,000 people this year. 

Of the 12 companies which have announced their hiring plans, BPO giant Genpact said it would hire 10,000 people. Besides, IBM is looking at recruiting 5,000 followed by Infosys BPO (2,000), Accenture (8,000) and Mphasis (2,000). 

Going by Gartner estimates, the domestic IT market is expected to grow by 19-20% in 2010, a sharp rise against a 2.6% growth in 2009. 

"IT companies usually hire to meet their next 18-month requirement. The actual hiring is always higher than the announced hiring as the companies also do lateral hiring besides fresh recruitments," Chakraborti said. 

An official at Info Edge, which owns the job portal Naukri.com, said the big bang hiring announcements by the IT companies took off in late 2009. 

"As economy started improving the IT infrastructure contracts started moving to India. The jobs in IT industry is gaining pace but for us to have a booming 2008 job market will take some (more) time," Info Edge National Head (Marketing and Communications) Sumeet Singh said. 

According to Gartner-EXP Worldwide Survey of global chief information officers (CIOs), the IT budgets are expected to witness marginal increase in global average of 1.3% compared to 2009, which saw the IT budgets declining by 8.1%. 

In 2009 the CIOs faced multiple budget cuts, delayed spending and increased demand for services with reduced resources. 

This is set to change in 2010, as the economies recover from recession and enterprises transition their strategies from cost-cutting efficiency to value-creating productivity, the survey pointed out. 

IT biggies on hiring spree, one lakh people to join workforce - India Business - Biz - The Times of India


----------



## idea123

Indian products have been good but have failed in world market for the lack of proper marketing.
The future of Adams depends upon it marketing skills via Apple's.
I wish them best and Help from India Inc. 
Indian MNCs should lead a helping hand.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## applesauce

the ipad is pointless nothing more than a large ipod, as it is right now its a complete failure perhaps when version 2 comes out apple will fix the problems, but being a ipad killer at this moment is pointless cause it does not have a large base yet and the only people getting it are apple fans which would not buy anything else anyways.


----------



## Hyde

good for india........ i watched the video and the operating system is too slow..... nevertheless its a great ahievement for india........ if they can work on improving its speed this its a good invention


----------



## MilesTogo

I don't think it is an invention. There are probably already such high tech gadgets out there and more will come out. Its all about price. India has advantage in terms of cost of skilled as well as unskilled labor relative to the western/developed countries. However, even with this advantage India did not really capitalize as well as China, probably due to lack of infrastructure and poor government support. But I guess now that is fast changing and you will see India exporting goods and services that require heavy capital and technology investments like cars and computers. Let's wait and watch.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sirius_reamus

Link : Hyderabad airport rated best airport in service quality - Hyderabad - City - The Times of India




HYDERABAD: *The Rajiv Gandhi International Airport (RGIA) here has been rated world's number one airport in terms of airport service quality.*

"*RGIA has been ranked number one in the category of airport handling 5 to 15 million passenger by the Airport Council International, a world body that conducted the survey. We are happy to announce this*," RGIA, CEO, P Sripathy said here on Tuesday.

The RGIA handles about 6.4 million passengers annually. The award would be presented to the airport on May 13 at the ACI Asia-Pacific Regional Conference and Exhibition to be held in Hainan in China.

Under the terms of the concession agreement with the government, GMR-operated RGIA was mandated to achieve a minimum rating of 3.5 on a 5 point scale within three years of operation, he said.

"But we have got a rating of 4.4 on the 5-point scale, that too within two years of the operation. This achievement also catapulted the Hyderabad airport to 5th position amongst the best airport in the world for all categories," Sripathy said.

The airport management conducted the survey for the whole year from January to December on quarterly basis during which about 550 domestic and international passengers were given the query form and were asked to rate the services of the airport.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ek_indian

Congtas to all Indians including me.


----------



## weaponx

can any1 post pics of the airport...?

I heard the airport is very very beautiful...absolute world class

actually, Iam hyderabadi ...

But didnt go anywhere near the new airport after it was opened...


----------



## Doctor Who

I am a Hyderabadi and I had used this airport few times and its very good. 

Check this video

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## booo

I travelled to sweden last year. I happened to see hyderabad, mumbai, swiss, copenhagen, frankfurt.

I would say copenhagen, swiss, and frankfurt were awesome. much better than hyd. they were soooo clean.


----------



## Veer

Good news, congratulations Hyderabad.

The construction is in full swing and our IGI Airport in Delhi will join the big and best in the world within six months.


----------



## Hyde

booo said:


> I travelled to sweden last year. I happened to see hyderabad, mumbai, swiss, copenhagen, frankfurt.
> 
> I would say copenhagen, swiss, and frankfurt were awesome. much better than hyd. they were soooo clean.



i have been to Lahore, Islamabad, Abu Dhabi, Athens, Heathrow (London), Stanstead (London), City (London), Jeddah International Airport and Medina International Airport and from all of them Abu Dhabi seemed to be best.

I watched little bit of video shared above but i think Abu Dhabi is much better than Hyederabad Airport.... both in terms of services and facilities


----------



## kak1978

True, India has cost advantage, Only in India can you hire and train 50 engineers in Google's Android operating system and put it to use in a cost effective way, and remember Notion Ink is a startup.


----------



## topjumper

xuxu1457 said:


> agree "population is a root problem in India that needs to be addressed"



Agreed, I'm genuinely interested in hearing the opinions of our Indian friends here. While a large population provides vital labour force needed for rapid economic development, over-population places unsustainable burden on natural resources, social infrastructure and invariably creates poverty and social bi-polarization. 

Just to be sure -- China too is battling with this problem and I've read some estimates by public think-tanks that the optimal population size for China to sustain its growth is between 700 - 800 million, and right now it has over 1.3 billion people, needless to say the problem is dire as everyone can figure. So while some bleeding heart European liberals cry out the china's one child policy as an infringement of human rights, I personally (and everyone I know) whole heartedly support this policy -- I'd rather see one child born into this world with every access to education and future prosperity that his/her ability and ambition can afford than seeing two children born into poverty with little/no chance of improving themselves. 

By the way, I have many Indian and Pakistani friends, one of my best friends is indian and I can trust him with my house keys ;-) I'm very proud of my country's friendship with Pakistan and really hope we together can work out our differences with India. A bit of competitive spirit is always good and we shouldn't be afraid of it, but sometimes I'm quite disappointed with the smack talks and pointless insults directed at each other for no obvious reasons other than nationality, and both sides are to be blamed for this!

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## ejaz007

*Indias food inflation accelerates*
** Central bank keeps forecast of 8.5 percent*


NEW DELHI: Indias food inflation picked up for the fourth straight week in early February, heightening worries it was driving headline inflation past official forecasts and increasing the chance of the central bank pushing up rates. 

The countrys central bank, meanwhile, stood by its end-March inflation forecast of 8.5 percent, and said it expects recent monetary action to help anchor inflationary expectations, with inflation moderating by July. 

Food prices rose 17.97 percent in the 12 months to Feb 6, after an annual rise of 17.94 percent in the previous week, data released on Thursday showed. The fuel price index rose an annual 9.89 percent in the same week, down from a rise of 10.4 percent on year the previous week. 

Rising prices are a huge headache for the Congress-led government, particularly high food prices that may overshadow government efforts to cut spending and the fiscal deficit in a Feb 26 budget. 

Climbing food and fuel costs along with a pick up in manufacturing prices are expected to push headline wholesale price inflation (WPI) from 8.56 percent in January to 10 percent by March, according to some analysts and Indias chief statistician Pronab Sen.

It is difficult to precisely predict the roadmap or calibration of inflation number, the central bank Governor Duvvuri Subbarao told reporters in Patna on Thursday. 

But taking into account the situation at the end of January and looking ahead to the evolving situation we said 8.5 percent by the end of March and we stand by that number. 

Government bonds showed little reaction to the data given that markets have already priced in a rise in the headline inflation to double digits and a 25 to 50 basis point rise in policy rates in April. 

At 1100 GMT, yield on the 10-year benchmark bond was at 7.86 percent, lower from its Wednesday close of 7.89 percent. 

Going forward, food prices will moderate and non-food prices will start putting more pressure on the WPI, said Atsi Sheth, economist with Macro-Sutra. 

The RBI has already anticipated a fairly high headline number mainly on a low base. They will look at month-on-month increase in manufacturing prices and credit growth figure before taking any monetary action. 

Pressure on RBI: The central bank is widely expected to raise borrowing rates after it surprised markets last month with a bigger-than-expected rise in banks cash reserve requirements and given that inflation has already topped its revised end-March forecast of 8.5 percent. 

Inflation in manufacturing picked up to 6.55 percent from about 5 percent in December, a sign that inflationary pressures were spreading to other sectors of the economy. 

I do not expect headline inflation to come down near term, said Kevin Grice, an economist with Capital Economics in London. 

Base effects should continue to work through, food price pressures will probably stay high for a time while price pressures from the rapid economic upswing will continue to come through too. 

On Wednesday, Farm Minister Sharad Pawar said food prices have started to ease and will dip further next month, while Finance Minister Pranab Mukherjee said higher food prices continue to be a worry. 

The government last month ordered the sale of stocked grain and extended duty-free sugar imports by nine months and remained hopeful that higher food supplies would moderate food prices. reuters


Daily Times - Leading News Resource of Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IMADreamer

*India to aim at 9 per cent growth in 2011-12: President Patil news 
22 February 2010 *


The President of India, Smt. Pratibha Patil
The government will aim at an economic growth rate above 8 per cent in 2010-11 and expects to achieve 9 per cent growth in 2011-12, President Pratibha Patil said in her opening speech of the budget session of Parliament.

She said the government's policy thrust would be on infrastructure development, agriculture and rural development, education and health care as it seeks to ensure that the growth process is sensitive to the concerns and well being of the weaker sections of society.

For achieving a higher rate of growth, the President said the government would work towards creating an environment that encourages investments, especially in micro, small, and medium enterprises.

She said the government will take all necessary steps to expeditiously implement the recommendations of the Task Force on micro, small and medium enterprises (MSMEs) as the sector is vital for sustained and inclusive growth of the economy.

These include improved credit access, development of infrastructure, strengthening of the district industries centres, improved raw material supply, facilitating of product marketing, and institutional reforms, she said.

A priority area for the government is the listing of profitable companies on the stock exchanges through public offers of at least 10 per cent of the equity. 


domain-b.com : India to aim at 9 per cent growth in 2011-12: President Patil


----------



## EjazR

*Wipro Arabia wins $750m worth contracts - Arab News*

By GHAZANFAR ALI KHAN | ARAB NEWS

Published: Feb 23, 2010 12:27 AM Updated: Feb 23, 2010 12:27 AM

RIYADH: Wipro Arabia Limited (WAL), an IT joint-venture between India's Wipro Ltd. and Dar Al-Riyadh, has consolidated its position in the Kingdom by signing $750 million worth of job orders recently.

These orders, mainly from education, telecommunications and banking giants, cover the whole range of services to be provided to clients including integrated IT solutions, application development, consultancy and infrastructure-related services.

"The Kingdom (is) a critical component of our global expansion strategy, as it is a rapidly growing market," said Suresh Vaswani, chief executive officer of Wipro's IT Business, who was in the Saudi capital to attend the meeting of WAL's board of directors.

Vaswani gave an overview of Wipro's Saudi operations and the company's growing presence in the Kingdom.

Durga Prasad Y., Wipro Arabia general manager, and G. Hari Krishnan, Wipro's marketing and bid manager, were also present.

Wipro, Vaswani said, is committed to offer quality services and full satisfaction to clients. He added that Wipro is also the first Indian company to build a 100 percent recyclable and toxin-free computer as part of its plan to promote research and development in the IT sector, both in India and overseas.

The eco-friendly Wipro Greenware desktops are completely free from harmful chemicals such as polyvinyl chloride (PVC) and brominated flame retardants (BFRs).

"Wipro has deployed more than 600 IT professionals, including 157 Saudi nationals, on the projects currently being executed by the company in the Kingdom," Vaswani said, addressing the interest from top IT clients in Saudi Arabia.

This also includes nine Saudi women, he said. Major orders include IT projects from the King Abdullah University for Science and Technology (KAUST), Saudi Arabian Airlines, Etihad Atheeb Telecommunications, and major banks.

"We have an intensive training program for Saudi youngsters, which lasts for 3-4 months in the first phase, followed by orientation on field/projects as shadow resources where they learn the business dynamics," Vaswani added.

Other initiatives for local and expatriate employees include a cross-culture assimilation scheme, where employees are provided orientation on cultural values, heritage, history and the socioeconomic scenario of Saudi Arabia.

Recently, Wipro Arabia recruited fresh engineering graduates from the King Fahd University of Petroleum and Minerals (KFUPM).

These recruits were sent to Wipro's global headquarters in India for induction, training and competency development for over a month before they are offered full-fledged jobs on a very competitive salary and perks.

Dar Al-Riyadh is the local partner of Wipro, which is a $5 billion conglomerate providing IT services and solutions to enterprises across India, US, UK, Japan, Europe and the Middle East.

Wipro has a work force of about 100,000 people working across the world.


----------



## EjazR

*PM to offer crude storage facilities to Saudi Arabia | mydigitalfc.com*

India will offer Saudi Arabia and other oil-rich countries such as Kuwait, Sudan and Oman facilities for strategic storage of crude and petroleum products in the country.

The proposal will figure prominently between India and Arab nations during the three-day visit of prime minister Manmohan Singh to Saudi Arabia beginning Saturday. Petroleum minister Murli Deora and honchos of the country&#8217;s upstream and oil marketing companies will be part of the prime minister&#8217;s delegation. India will offer land in Rajasthan for the gulf nations to set up their storage stations, said a petroleum ministry official.

The volume and products to be stored can be at their discretion. Engineers India Limited (EIL) will help with required consultancy needs, he added. The countries can use India as a transit point to supply oil to south Asian nations. These projects will help India to build strong bilateral relationship with the countries along with securing an emergency backup of crude and petroleum products. The facilities in Rajasthan will be connected through Kandla port.

India, which imports close to 80 per cent of its crude oil, is building storage terminals similar to those in countries such as the US, Japan and China. Petroleum secretary S Sundareshan had earlier said that the first storage terminal would be completed by mid-2011 and two others will be operational in the following year.

The first terminal will be built at Visakhapatnam with a capacity of 1.33 million tonnes. The other two terminals will be constructed at Mangalore that will take India&#8217;s total storage capacity close to 5 million tonnes. India is planning for emergency oil storage capacity up to 15 million tonnes. This will be achieved in phases.

Recently, India offered world&#8217;s third-largest oil rich country, Iraq, to use some of the space in these terminals. This will help India secure long-term energy contracts. India&#8217;s crude oil import in the first nine months of this financial year rose by 12 per cent to 109.32 million tonnes.


----------



## Lankan Ranger

*India's Pavilion at China's Shanghai Expo 2010*

Indias, which, perhaps, is the structure that most represents the Expos now almost-forgotten theme  better city, better life, a call for sustainable urban development. 

Last week, Indian designers and Chinese engineers were working to put finishing touches to the $9-million pavilion, which will be unveiled next month. 

The design is inspired by the Sanchi Stupa. Its defining feature is a 35 metre-wide dome which will be the worlds biggest bamboo structure. 

The design, conceived by D.R. Naidu of Design C, seeks to make a green statement, expounding harmonious living as a way of life. 

What we want to convey through this pavilion is a message for sustainable development, but also Indias own sense of harmony, through the ages, said Arindam Ryan Roy Chowdhury, a project manager for Design C at the Expo site.

Plants and herbs will cover the dome, which will also be fitted with solar panels and windmills to power the 4,000-square metre pavilions emergency lighting system. 

*The pavilion will host 14 handicraft shops, two Indian restaurants and a performance area, where dances will be staged to give the Chinese audience a glimpse into Indian culture.

Officials expect that at least 50 million Chinese will visit the Indian pavilion during the six month-long Expo, which starts on May 1. 

Riva Ganguly Das, Indias Consul-General in Shanghai, said it would help raise Indias profile in Shanghai, where more than 70 Indian companies already have a business presence. *

The Hindu : Front Page : India set to unveil green pavilion as Shanghai readies for World Expo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lankan Ranger



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lankan Ranger



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lankan Ranger



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lankan Ranger



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lankan Ranger

I Think Pakistan President AND Sri Lanka President will visit China for the opening ceremony of Shanghai Expo 2010. Is Indian PM visiting?


----------



## LCA Tejas

​When Zhao Yue Ting bid for the contract to build Indias pavilion at the Shanghai Expo, the Chinese engineer had little idea of what he was getting himself into.

The design, centred on an 18 metre-tall bamboo dome, confounded Chinese engineers. Bamboo, strangely enough, is rarely used in constructions in China  so much so that, Mr. Zhao says, there was no building code for him to follow.

This design was very unusual for construction experts in China, he says. The engineers did not know how to proceed. Most of the workers had never worked with bamboo. And to top it all, the government was convinced it would not be safe.

The design envisaged that the 35 metre-wide dome  it will be the worlds biggest bamboo structure  would be supported entirely by hundreds of 20 metre-long pieces of bamboo.

For three months, Mr. Zhao and his colleagues at the China Jingye Engineering Corporation, one of the countrys largest firms, worked to ease the worries of the Shanghai government, conducting a dozen safety checks and fire-resistance tests.

Simon Velez from Colombia, one of the worlds premier bamboo experts, was roped in. Engineers even built a full-scale sample model, following Indian building codes, to assure officials that the structure would be safe.

The expansive dome now stands completed, supported by an intricate network of more than 500 pieces of bamboo. The bamboo has been brought from Anji, in the Zhejiang province, Chinas bamboo capital.

The design has so impressed Chinese officials and architects that Mr. Zhaos company has now been commissioned to conduct a 6-million Yuan study on bamboo construction, and even come up with a building code for future constructions.

The company has received offers from within China to build similar structures.

*The Shanghai government has announced that, after the Expo concludes in October, every countrys pavilion, save for Chinas, will be dismantled so that the government can recoup some of its huge investment by selling what has now become prime real estate in Shanghai.

Indias dome will, however, be spared demolition. The local government in Wushi, Zhejiang, is so impressed with the buzz generated by the design that it has offered to dismantle the pavilion and reassemble it back in Wushi, piece by piece of bamboo.*

The Hindu : News / International : Indian pavilion rewrites China&rsquo;s architecture rulebook


----------



## gen x

good work


----------



## LCA Tejas

gen x said:


> good work



yes they are so impressed that they will keep it..... they will reassemble it in wushi...


----------



## LCA Tejas

anyone got the construction pictures of India pavilion???


----------



## Shashanka

India has long heritage of making this kind of beautiful temporary structures of bamboo and other materials.
We can see the instances of them in our PUJA-PANDALS in bengal and other places. I am remember one of the puja pandals in kolkata actually resembles this structure.This one just an instance of architectural prowess of India in world stage.


----------



## Shashanka




----------



## LCA Tejas

Shashanka said:


> India has long heritage of making this kind of beautiful temporary structures of bamboo and other materials.
> We can see the instances of them in our PUJA-PANDALS in bengal and other places. I am remember one of the puja pandals in kolkata actually resembles this structure.This one just an instance of architectural prowess of India in world stage.



Yes.... Its indeed a part of our culture, not only in bengal, In kerala aswell , Bamboos are widely used here in kerala....


----------



## Bhushan

LCA Tejas said:


> anyone got the construction pictures of India pavilion???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shashanka

> Yes.... Its indeed a part of our culture, not only in bengal, In kerala aswell , Bamboos are widely used here in kerala..../QUOTE]
> Very true, infact i found bengal and kerala has a lot of similarities owing to similar kind of geography of fertile land and ease of living and people of both states are very peacefull in nature and well cultured.


----------



## LCA Tejas

Shashanka said:


> Yes.... Its indeed a part of our culture, not only in bengal, In kerala aswell , Bamboos are widely used here in kerala..../QUOTE]
> Very true, infact i found bengal and kerala has a lot of similarities owing to similar kind of geography of fertile land and ease of living and people of both states are very peacefull in nature and well cultured.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hehehe, yes..... you said it...
Click to expand...


----------



## SXNJ

bamboo dome, it's amazing, althought we use bamboo to build small house in south china, I have never seen such bamboo building, hope I can see the real building in Shanghai


----------



## LCA Tejas

SXNJ said:


> bamboo dome, it's amazing, althought we use bamboo to build small house in south china, I have never seen such bamboo building, hope I can see the real building in Shanghai



you sure will buddy... But I will miss it


----------



## xuxu1457

amazing bamboo dome
many more beautiful pic of 2010exp at 
Expo 2010 Shanghai China






pak













Nepal&#65306;


----------



## Atheist

> NEW DELHI (Reuters) - The European Union is aiming for an October signing of a free trade agreement (FTA) with India, trade chief Karel de Gucht said on Thursday, which could open up new export opportunities worth $9 billion for India.
> 
> As a bloc, the 27-nation EU is India's largest trading partner and the two have been negotiating an FTA since 2007.
> 
> But talks have snagged over differences about market access, procurement and the EU's efforts to link trade with issues such as child labour.
> 
> "We share the view ... Our aim should be that this deal is done by the next summit meeting between the European Union and India which is due to take place in October," de Gucht told reporters in the Indian capital.
> 
> "This will mean that we will speed up the negotiations, so the negotiators have some busy weeks and months before them."
> 
> India has in the past emphasised that what New Delhi sees as extraneous issues, such as child labour or India's environmental performance, be kept off the table in free trade discussions with the EU that have gone through eight rounds so far.
> 
> De Gucht said India needed to address the issue of child labour, though he did not see the topic as a "deal-breaker".
> 
> "We have told our Indian counterpart repeatedly in the past that this is a topic that has to be addressed," he said, when asked if issues such as child labour were still key to the talks.
> 
> "European parliament will never agree, I think, to a deal that would remain silent on these topics," he added.
> 
> Trade between India and the EU currently stands at 78 billion euros ($107 billion), but is still less than one-fifth the value of the EU's trade with China.
> 
> De Gucht wrote in the Economic Times daily on Thursday that a free trade deal could create new export opportunities worth $9 billion for Indian industries.
> 
> DOHA'S HEAVY WATERS
> 
> De Gucht said he hoped for a conclusion of the Doha round of global trade talks by the year-end and the Group of 20 (G20) major economies ought to give their negotiators the flexibility to achieve this goal which they have endorsed.
> 
> But he has said the talks may spill over into 2011.
> 
> "At this moment in time, the Doha negotiations are in heavy waters," he said. "If the G20 leaders are tasking us to come to a deal, then there should also be the necessary margin of maneuvering, negotiation margin, to come to a deal."
> 
> The Doha talks were launched in the Qatari capital in late 2001 to free up world trade and help poor countries by opening up markets and cutting tariffs and subsidies in rich countries.
> 
> The 153-nation talks collapsed in 2008 over a dispute between the United States and Europe, and India and China, on protection for farmers in rich economies and shields for industrial goods coming from developing nations.
> 
> Many political leaders say concluding the talks would provide a much needed boost to the global economy.
> 
> Against the backdrop of slow progress on Doha, both the EU and India have pushed ahead with negotiating and signing several bilateral trade deals in recent years.
> 
> After a visit from De Gucht, Singapore on Wednesday announced it would start free trade talks with the EU, also its largest trading partner.
> 
> (Editing by Bill Tarrant)



EU trade chief says aiming for India FTA by October


----------



## Justin Joseph

*India to require 1,030 aircraft worth USD 138 billion over 20 years: 
*
Airbus Global Market Forecast
By TBM Staff | Mumbai

According to Airbus's Global Market Forecast between 2009 and 2028, carriers in India will require 1,032 aircraft valued at USD138 billion to serve strong demand for passenger air travel and freight and to replace ageing fleets with new more fuel-efficient aircraft. Out of these, 993 are new passenger aircraft valued at USD 131 billion and 39 are new freighters valued at USD seven billion. The number of new aircraft required by Indian carriers is the world's fifth biggest.

The new passenger aircraft consists of 638 single aisles such as the A320 Family, 287 twin aisles such as the A350 XWB and A330/A340, and 68 large aircraft such as the A380. The freighter requirement is for 39 new aircraft such as the A330-200F. By 2028, Indian passenger fleet will almost quadruple to 1,163 aircraft. As well as an additional 993 new passenger aircraft, 170 will remain in service. The freighter market will grow nearly 20 fold by 2028, mushrooming to 210 aircraft comprising of 39 new freighters and 171 conversions from passenger aircraft.

India will be the fastest growing country for air travel for the next ten years with domestic traffic increasing by an average 12.2 per cent per year. Traffic growth will also be amongst the world's highest averaging 7.3 per cent over the next 20 years compared to 4.7 per cent world average.

Growing urbanisation, as well as the increasing number of dynamic mega-cities particularly in the Asia-Pacific region are driving demand for larger aircraft in all categories. India's proximity to fast growing economies, its relatively nascent aviation market and the county's growing economy are all factors fuelling demand for air travel. By 2028, India's gross domestic production is forecast to surpass that of the UK.

Miranda Mills, Vice President, Sales, India, Airbus said, The Indian economy is showing signs of rebounding and this will translate to new aircraft orders by 2012. Long term, the potential for growth in India's aviation sector remains exceptional. Airbus has been a partner to the India aviation sector for longer than any other aircraft manufacturer and with Airbus' modern and fuel efficient range of eco-efficient products; we believe this partnership will continue to flourish.

Airbus' partnership with India dates back to 1974 when the first Airbus was ordered. Today, nearly half of all A320 are produced by Hindustan Aeronautics Limited (HAL), and over 150 highly trained local engineering talent working on high end analysis and design work at the Airbus Engineering Centre India (AECI). Established in 2006, the Centre will grow to 400 by 2012. The Bengaluru Airbus Training India (ATI) will have the capacity to train up to 1,000 pilots per year. Today, Airbus wins about 70 per cent of Indian aircraft orders and represents 65 per cent of India's fleet.


----------



## Choppers

*GM to expand R&D activities in India, to hire 400 engineers*
PTI, Mar 7, 2010, 07.28pm IST

MUMBAI: General Motors India will expand its research and development (R&D) activities in India for which it will be hiring 400 more engineers by the end of this year, a top company official said on Sunday. 

"We have plans to hire around 400 engineers in our dedicated technical centre in Bangalore and we would like the R&D facility here to grow," General Motors, President and Managing Director Karl Slym said. 

This follows its plans to export vehicles out of India over next three to four years in the country. 

The company is in the process of recruiting more engineers to look after every process including transmission, engines, hybrids and controls. Over 700 engineers are already working at its power train design centre to support automatic transmission and advanced automotive design technologies at its local and global operations, he said. 

GM to expand R&D activities in India, to hire 400 engineers - India Business - Biz - The Times of India


----------



## Bang Galore

The IIMs have shown excellent placement records so far with most of the students being places within a week of the commencement of placements. Not just that, the highest package offered so far is more than a whooping crore!

The placement scene in IIMs A, B, C were most encouraging with students from these schools bagging record offers of more than a crore. A student of IIM C bagged the highest offer of Rs. 1.65 crore followed by an IIM A student who was offered Rs.1.44 crore and an IIM B student who bagged Rs. 1.14 crore

IIM-Bangalore showed 100% placement in just five days and also had a 41% increase in slot zero placements. Its chief recruiters were Mckinsey, Bain & Company, AT Kearney, Boston Consulting Group, Nomura, and Temasek Holdings. The percentage of different sectors offering jobs were 27% from the banking, financial services and insurance (BFSI) sector, 20% from the information technology and systems, 12% from the marketing segment and 22% from consulting. The highest salary package of course was Rs.1.14 crore.

IIM Calcutta is having an excellent run with a record highest pay package of Rs.1.65 bagged by its student. Almost 410 students have been offered jobs at the Indian School of Business (ISB), which offered packages of around Rs 90-95 lakh. Key recruiters were from the Investment banking and consulting sectors. Investment banking companies included Goldman Sachs, JP Morgan, and McKinsey. From the consulting sector, BCG and Bain Capital offered the best jobs. There were some big IT recruiters as well including Cognizant, Accenture, IBM and Infosys. Other big recruiters were Pepsi and Hindustan Unilever. The highest domestic pay package too is more than a handsome Rs.60 lakh p.a. The average domestic pay package is between Rs. 16-17 lakhs. The institute has already placed 260 students in four days and is expected to place the remaining students by today.

IIM Kozhikode also recorded 100% placement in 2 weeks. The top recruiters were from the manufacturing, consulting, and banking sectors with the consulting sector recruiting 30% of the 300 students. The average salary package is Rs 14 lakh p.a which is 24% more than last year. The highest salary package offered is Rs 50 lakh per year which again is up by 46% since last year.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jagjitnatt

speaks loud and clear about education quality in India. Education is the prime focus of India now and its working very nice and quick.


----------



## jha

yeah , but surprisingly IIM-C tops this time...


----------



## RPK

July opening for Rs.170 crore titanium sponge plant

*Titanium sponge plant- India the fifth producer in the world*

Thiruvananthapuram, March 11 : A Rs. 170 crore titanium sponge plant in Kollam is expected to be commissioned in July, making India the fifth producer in the world of what is considered the metal of the 21st century and which has immense space and defence applications.

*Being funded by the Indian Space Research Organisation (ISRO) the plant is being set up by Kerala Minerals and Metals Limited (KMML) and will annually produce 500 tonnes of titanium sponge.*

"Initially the plant was envisaged to cost Rs.100 crore, but due to the cost escalation it will now cost Rs.170 crore," Industries Minister Elamaram Kareem told IANS.

"The raw material for production of titanium sponge would be supplied by KMML and it would be titanium dioxide, which would be processed from the mineral-rich sand found in the coastal areas of the state," Kareem added.

*The Defence Metallurgical Research Laboratory (DMRL), a unit of the Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO), is now in the last stages of separating magnesium from titanium dioxide.*

"This is vital because for the titanium sponge plant to be commercially viable, magnesium has to be separated from titanium dioxide and what we are told is that the DMRL is expected to make this separation soon," Kareem said.

*Titanium is described as the metal of the 21st century, known for its high strength, light weight and non-corrosive and non-reactive properties. It finds immense use in space and defence applications. Titanium also finds use in surgical transplants, atomic energy and jewellery.*

Kareem also said the state government had given the nod to set up a Mineral Research Institute at the KMML campus.

"Research in this area is of vital importance because we have all the natural resources and the need of the hour now is value addition. For that, this new institute, which would also have a state-of-the-art laboratory, would be helpful," said Kareem.

A meeting of experts will be held here next month to discuss the setting up of the institute.

Representatives from DMRL, Indian Institute of Science, Bangalore, the Science and Technology Department and vice chancellors of the Kerala and Cochin University will attend the meeting, Kareem said.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Chanakyaa

Good news.


----------



## Trichy

gr8 to here


----------



## Frankenstein

well congratulations!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LCA Tejas

Yey,,, good news....


----------



## Marxist

Currently travancore titanium is producing titanium dioxide which is used in pigment industry,any way happy to here kerala is utilizing its natural resources


----------



## Abhiras

which are other 4 countrY??


----------



## Marxist

commonly referred to as &#8220;black sand&#8221;. This sand is mixed with heavy minerals like monazite, ilmanite, rutile and zircon, which gives it its characteristic black colour. And their uses are as exotic as their names: ilmanite and rutile are used in the production of white pigment, titanium metal and as flux for welding electrodes; zircon is used in the ceramics and refractory industries, as a raw material for the production of metal, and as an alloy for use as structural material in nuclear power reactors. Monazite is radioactive because it contains thorium and uranium. It is estimated that the heavy mineral content in the area is *17 million tonnes* out of a total raw sand reserve of *242 million tonnes *(the ilmanite content itself is an impressive 9 million tonnes).

it is found in The four panchayats of Chavara, Neendakara, Ponmana and Alapada, which include the villages of Pandaraturuthu, Cheriazhikal, Alapada, Kuzhithari, Parayakadavu, Sriyikkdu and Azheekal in Kollam district of coastal Kerala

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raje amar

India enters league of top-10 industrial producers 

New Delhi, March 11 

The continued buoyancy in the country's industrial production in the current fiscal has got appreciation from the UN Industrial Development Organisation (UNIDO) which has commended it for having emerged as one of the world's top-10 countries in industrial production in 2009. 


In its latest Yearbook of Industrial Statistics 2010, the Vienna-based UN body said in 2009 India overtook developed countries such as Canada and Mexico and emerging economies such as Brazil to move up to the ninth slot among the world's top-10 industrial countries. 

India has forged ahead three places from the twelfth position it held in 2008. The top-10 in 2009 are the US, China, Japan, Germany, South Korea, France, Italy, the UK, India and Brazil. 

The sectors in which India figures among the world top-10 include textiles, leather, leather products and footwear, coke, refined petroleum products, nuclear fuel, chemicals and chemical products, basic metals, electrical machinery and apparatus and other transport equipment, other than motor vehicles, trailers, semi-trailers. 

In the face of the world financial crisis and its aftermath, India maintained its industrial growth and as a result, it overtook major competitors in the developing world. But, manufacturing value added (MVA) per capita of India is still lower compared to Brazil and Mexico, the UNIDO said. India's MVA per capita, according to the Yearbook, is $283, compared to $631 of Brazil and $1,093 of Mexico. 

The Hindu Business Line : India enters league of top-10 industrial producers

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LCA Tejas

good news good news


----------



## Spring Onion

*India among world's top 3 preferred investment destination*


India is among the world's top three preferred investment destination, but equity caps limit the size of potential inflows, according to a Columbia University report.

The report cited liberalisation in FDI policy and several economic sectors, a globally competitive workforce, and rapid GDP and market growth as the main drivers of foreign investment in India.

Yet, it said equity caps limit the size of potential new inflows and national security concerns might prompt more oversight of FDI approval processes.

According to the 15-page report 'Inward FDI in India and its policy context' India is also the 13th largest in terms of foreign investment inflows, which have risen 15-fold since 2000.

The report said while investors initially concentrated on manufacturing, power and telecommunications, they now focus on services.

Among other visible trends, firms in developed countries dominated investment in the 1990s, but in the past decade developing country investors have also become significant, it said.

A third of the post-2000 inflow is invested around Mumbai, a manufacturing hub, and one-fifth around Delhi, a services hub. 

India among world's top 3 preferred investment destination- Hindustan Times

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Justin Joseph

*Russia intends to create $3-billion free economic zone in India
*
12:5512/03/2010

*Russia may set up a free economic zone worth $3 billion in India intended to involve investors from third countries, the deputy chief of Russia's federal property agency said in an interview with the Russian government daily.*

The interview was published on Friday, amid Prime Minister Vladimir Putin's visit to India, which is expected to see the signing of around 15 deals worth more than $10 billion.

*A joint titanium enterprise, which is being created on account of India's debt to Russia, is planned to become the basis for the project, Russia's first initiative of such kind, Yury Medvedev told Rossiyskaya Gazeta.*

He said the project would test a scheme that allows for the discharge of debts to Russia by countries through investments in their economies beneficial for Russia.

Russia, which holds a 51% stake in the Titanium Products Private Ltd., intends to invest some $120 million in the project, he said.

"A concept to create and develop the free economic zone was worked out in Russia and stipulates the involvement of nine more enterprises, which can work in cooperation with the joint enterprise," he said, adding the main problem for the Titanium Products Private Ltd. was to gain a prerogative right for the lease of land.

"In the future, it will be possible to assign the joint enterprise the operating right for the development of the zone," Medvedev added.

Russian and Indian investors, as well as those from third countries, are welcome to join the project in future, he said.

Medvedev said Russia was also planning to invest $676 million in the charter capital of the Sistema Shyam telecommunication company, a joint venture project between Russia's major industrial and financial group, Sistema, which holds a 74% stake, and India's Shyam Group.

Russia intends to create $3-billion free economic zone in India | Top Russian news and analysis online | 'RIA Novosti' newswire


----------



## PakSher

Indian inflation nears double figures | Pakistan | News | Newspaper | Daily | English | Online

MUMBAI (AFP) - India said Monday inflation rose to near double figures as roaring economic growth sent prices higher, fuelling expectations that the central bank will raise rates next month.
Prices of fuel, rubber, plastic and cement all jumped during February, as the economy accelerated out of last year&#8217;s global downturn, led by a strong recovery in the industrial sector.
Annual inflation as measured by the wholesale price index, or WPI, rose to a 16-month high of 9.89 percent in February from 8.56 percent in January. Food prices rocketed 17.79 percent after the country&#8217;s worst monsoon in nearly four decades last year, raising pressure on the government, which has been under attack from the opposition over the rising cost of living.
Experts said inflation could jump further for next month.
India&#8217;s chief economic advisor to the finance ministry, Kaushik Basu, said he did not rule out inflation crossing into double digits next month.
&#8220;The rate should start easing from April-May onwards,&#8221; Basu told reporters in New Delhi on Monday.
The headline figure was seen by analysts as making an increase in key interest rates by the central bank extremely likely, possibly by as much as 50 basis points, when it holds its next scheduled meeting on April 20.
&#8220;The RBI will have to act. We are seeing higher fuel and commodity prices,&#8221; said Rupa Rege Nitsure, chief economist with the state-run Bank of Baroda. The year-on-year rise in the WPI was above the average 9.70 percent forecast in a Dow Jones Newswires poll of nine economists, and far higher than the target set by the central Reserve Bank of India.


----------



## EjazR

*India-GCC success story waiting to be written 
The Peninsula On-line: Qatar's leading English Daily*

By and large, for very different reasons though, India and the GCC have escaped devastation of their economies in the current global crisis. Let&#8217;s not go into the reasons at this point, but suffice it to say India and the Gulf nations need to further build on each others&#8217; strengths and look forward to a spectacular future.

The recent visit of none less than the Indian Prime Minister to Saudi Arabia, signifies India&#8217;s willingness, rather eagerness, for a win-win relationship in matters social, political, strategic, technological, cultural and economic. Dr Manmohan Singh was the first Indian prime minister in 28 years to visit the GCC giant. The presence of three senior ministers, top officials and a bunch of CEOs added weight to the visit, which came four years after the historic visit of the Custodian of the Two Holy Mosques King Abdullah bin Abdulaziz of Saudi Arabia to India in 2006. Since then, the two sides have had 19 exchanges at the ministerial level and trade has tripled during this time. The King&#8217;s visit resulted in Saudi Arabia replacing the UAE as India&#8217;s number one crude oil resource, with exports jumping from $500 million to $23bn in 2008.

*India has expressed the hope that two-way trade and investment ties between India and the Gulf region will strengthen further, in order to double the bilateral trade turnover from the current $114 bn to $230 bn by 2014. Based on India&#8217;s high domestic consumption and demand and a high savings and capital formation rate of 38 per cent, the economy is expected to grow by 7.5 to 8 per cent this fiscal.*

Top Indian officials have gone on record saying the government is determined to accelerate the momentum of growth and this can only be down in partnerships with the Arab world. According to commerce minister Anand Sharma, the Gulf region has large sovereign funds and India is the right place to invest. Unctad and other multilateral agencies have ranked India as one of the three most attractive investment destinations after China and the US and the returns from India are the highest amongst the emerging economies.

Negotiations are currently on between India and members of the Gulf Cooperation Council (GCC) to thrash out a Free Trade Agreement. According to the Associated Chambers of Commerce and Industry of India (Assocham) with enhanced economic cooperation through the proposed FTA, India would not only be assured of oil supplies in future but is also expected to benefit immensely from increased trade and investment opportunities in the region.

The Chambers is also of the view that except for UAE, India&#8217;s trade value with other GCC countries is way below potential and could increase substantially once the FTA is operationalised.

India being the largest import source for countries such as UAE and Oman, occupies a prominent position and would not provide large market access post FTA. On the other hand, the FTA could provide high market access for India in Bahrain, as it accounts for a small share in this market at present. Even Saudi Arabia and Qatar would provide adequate market access post implementation of free trade area as India caters to about 4-5 per cent of total imports of these markets and has the potential to increase exports, an Assocham report has said.

A more recent KPMG study noted: &#8220;Synergies between both regions combined with a promising future, and existing friendly relations have spawned the desire to enhance and develop economic co-operation on the basis of equality and mutual interest.&#8221;

A good place for the high level Prime Ministerial delegation to have started out on a new round of further strengthening ties with the Arab word was Saudi Arabia. The Kingdom is India&#8217;s fourth largest trading partner with two-way trade of over $25 bn and its largest supplier of hydrocarbons, accounting for 20 percent of crude oil imports.There are around 500 Indian joint ventures in Saudi Arabia with an estimated investment of over $2 bn.

Saudi imports of Indian goods stood at SR18 bn in 2008, marking an almost six-fold rise from 2000, according to data of the Saudi Arabian Monetary Agency (SAMA). That positioned India as the sixth-largest source of Saudi imports, accounting for 12.4 percent of the Kingdom&#8217;s total imports from Asia in 2008. Gulf countries as a whole supply the majority of India&#8217;s petroleum needs, including nearly a quarter by Saudi alone, while other major suppliers are Iran, Iraq, Kuwait, the UAE and Yemen. Qatar provides about 5 million tonnes per year of liquefied natural gas to India - a level that rose to 7.5 million tonnes in 2009.

But far more than trade ties, India would want GCC countries to invest in its infrastructure and other development project. India is poised for stupendous growth and the government has time and again made clear its inability to keep pace by financing this growth. Several important sectors have been opened up for foreign investment through the direct and indirect routes. Herein lies the opportunity for the Gulf nations, are no strangers to India &#8211; having historic trade relations &#8211; or to Indians &#8211; with nearly five million of them working in GCC countries.

In the current global scenario, the Gulf-India relationship is a success story waiting to be written.


----------



## Optimus

PakSher said:


> Indian inflation nears double figures | Pakistan | News | Newspaper | Daily | English | Online
> 
> MUMBAI (AFP) - India said Monday inflation rose to near double figures as roaring economic growth sent prices higher, fuelling expectations that the central bank will raise rates next month.
> Prices of fuel, rubber, plastic and cement all jumped during February, as the economy accelerated out of last years global downturn, led by a strong recovery in the industrial sector.
> Annual inflation as measured by the wholesale price index, or WPI, rose to a 16-month high of 9.89 percent in February from 8.56 percent in January. Food prices rocketed 17.79 percent after the countrys worst monsoon in nearly four decades last year, raising pressure on the government, which has been under attack from the opposition over the rising cost of living.
> Experts said inflation could jump further for next month.
> Indias chief economic advisor to the finance ministry, Kaushik Basu, said he did not rule out inflation crossing into double digits next month.
> The rate should start easing from April-May onwards, Basu told reporters in New Delhi on Monday.
> The headline figure was seen by analysts as making an increase in key interest rates by the central bank extremely likely, possibly by as much as 50 basis points, when it holds its next scheduled meeting on April 20.
> The RBI will have to act. We are seeing higher fuel and commodity prices, said Rupa Rege Nitsure, chief economist with the state-run Bank of Baroda. The year-on-year rise in the WPI was above the average 9.70 percent forecast in a Dow Jones Newswires poll of nine economists, and far higher than the target set by the central Reserve Bank of India.


RBI had already warned he Indian government regarding inflation if I am correct -

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bombay

*GDP set to jump fourfold to $4.5 trillion by 2020: Edelweiss*

GDP set to jump fourfold to $4.5 trillion by 2020: Edelweiss- Indicators-Economy-News-The Economic Times

The economy is set to grow four times over the next ten years to a hefty Rs 205 trillion from Rs 53 trillion in the last fiscal, says a report. 

"Driven by a nominal annual growth rate of 13 per cent, GDP is set to quadruple over the next ten years and the country is likely to be a Rs 205-trillion (USD 4.5 trillion) economy by 2020," financial services company Edelweiss Capital said in its report--'India 2020: Seeing, Beyond,' which was released here today. 

The report focuses on three super themes--financial services, private domestic consumption and physical infrastructure. 

According to the report, gross domestic savings would grow by 3.8 times from Rs 19 trillion in FY09 to Rs 72 trillion in FY20. 

"Over the next 10 years, the incremental financial savings (Rs 172 trillion) will equal four times the total financial services over the past 40 years," it said. 

The report has forecast that domestic consumption expenditure is set to triple from Rs 30 trillion in FY09 to Rs 113 trillion in FY20. 

"There will be a movement from essential items of consumption such as food, clothing and footwear, among others, to discretionary items and economic enablers such as healthcare, education, recreation, amongst others," the Edelweiss report said. 

Investment in infrastructure is also set to witness a threefold increase from Rs 21 trillion during the 11th Plan (FY2008-12) to Rs 62 trillion between FY10 and FY 20, the report said. 

The report has also said a massive growth is expected over several sectors such as banking, broking, asset management, life insurance, domestic pharma and healthcare, media and entertainment, education, premium urban housing and organised retail sector.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jade

India to be fastest growing economy by 2018: Economist - India Business - Biz - The Times of India

NEW DELHI: India is the second largest growing economy after China, but it will overtake its neighbouring country by 2018, the Economist Intelligence Unit (EIU), the research arm of London-based Economist magazine, said Tuesday. 

"We forecast that India will overtake China as the fastest growing major economy by 2018. We expect India's growth on an average of eight percent in the next five years," EIU senior analyst Anjalika Bardalai told reporters on the sidelines of 14th Business Roundtable here. 

She said the Indian economy would grow at 6.8 percent during the current fiscal, at 7.7 percent in 2010-11, and 8 percent the year later. 

But the statistical arm of the Indian government, the Central Statistical Organisation, has projected the economy to grow by 7.2 percent in the current fiscal. 

"Our growth projection is based on expenditures in the economy and is not based on factor cost as done by the Indian government," Bardalai explained. 

The Indian government measures growth on the basis of factor cost. Factor cost is the cost of factors of production used to produce final goods and services. 

India's GDP during the three quarters in the current fiscal grew at 6.1 percent, 7.9 percent and 6 percent. While during 2008-09 it grew at 6.7 percent and in 2007-08 at 9.1 percent. 

"The GDP will not return back to 9 percent and more as it was during 2005-08. Also the monetary pressure may not go down as expected," The Economist executive editor Daniel Franklin said. 

Driven by increasing food prices, India's annual rate of inflation, based on the wholesale price index, rose to 9.89 percent in February from 8.56 percent in the previous month, according to an official data revealed Monday. 

It also predicted inflow of investments through Foreign Institutional Investors (FII) at $75 billion by 2014.


----------



## Optimus

India Shining


----------



## jagjitnatt

Optimus said:


> India Shining



sure it is. I see the growth sustainable for at least 20 more years. It is only after 2030 that economy will start slowing. Around 2050 India might surpass the GDP of china.

Can't wait for the future.


----------



## kak1978

*Source : Reuters *By C.J. Kuncheria and Tony Munroe

NEW DELHI/MUMBAI (Reuters) - Standard & Poor's lifted its outlook on India to stable from negative on Thursday, citing an improving fiscal position and strong economic growth but warned on inflation, boosting stock and bond prices.

A deputy governor at the Reserve Bank of India (RBI) said the central bank was open to taking policy action ahead of its April 20 policy review. With headline inflation nearing 10 percent, the RBI is under increasing pressure to raise interest rates for the first time since the global downturn.

Earlier, the government reported food inflation eased for the second straight week in early March but fuel inflation rose.

In affirming its BBB- long-term and A-3 short term credit ratings on India, S&P said ratings remained constrained by a high debt burden and deficit, and said inflation is a worry.

"In our opinion, the recent high inflation rate could also derail the stable macroeconomic and interest rate environments," S&P credit analyst Takahira Ogawa said in a statement.

For a text of the S&P statement, click here


On Monday, India reported headline wholesale price index (WPI) inflation of 9.89 percent for February.

Analysts said WPI would reach double digits by March before retreating over the next few months, but a pick-up in economic growth would keep inflation high for the rest of the year.

India's 10-year bond yield fell 4 basis points after S&P raised the ratings outlook, while the 5-year swap rate shed 3 basis points. The 30-share BSE index ended up 0.2 percent on a late surge.

The partially convertible rupee was little changed.

S&P's outlook on India is now in line with Moody's and Fitch.

"The stable outlook reflects our view that India's fiscal consolidation at the central, state, and public enterprise levels over the next several years will likely restore the government's policy flexibility," S&P said.


EYES ON RBI

RBI Deputy Governor K.C. Chakrabarty said evidence showed demand factors were beginning to fuel inflation.

Another central bank deputy governor had said previously that the RBI was unlikely to make a policy change outside its quarterly cycle except in unforeseen developments.

Asked if the RBI could change policy before its April meeting, he said: "Any day. This is online, real-time policy. If the governor feels action is to be taken, he will take action."

Chakrabarty is one of four RBI deputy governors and is not directly involved in setting interest rate policy.

"If action is necessary, it will be taken. For that we need to examine the reason for inflation, how much is driven by supply factors and how much is from demand factors," he told reporters.

C. Rangarajan, the influential chairman of the Prime Minister's economic advisory panel, said the RBI may look to drain cash before taking any interest rate action.

"The RBI may want to wait for a few weeks to see if food prices will decline on account of the rabi (winter crop) output. Then it might want to tighten liquidity and if inflation still persists, then it will act on policy rates," he said.


FOOD INFLATION EASES, FUEL UP

Steepening inflation has spurred markets to price in a 25 to 50 basis point interest rate hike in April. Bond yields were steady on Thursday as the latest data did little to change those expectations.

"It (WPI) should peak towards the middle of the year and come off a little bit towards the end of the year, but still be high," said Brian Jackson, an emerging market economist with the Royal Bank of Canada in Hong Kong.

"You're still getting some pressure from the fiscal side on total demand, and that sort of highlights that current policy rates are not appropriate given where we are."

Data released on Thursday showed the food price index rose 16.30 percent in the year to March 6, lower than an annual rise of 17.81 percent in the previous week.

It was the second straight weekly easing of food price inflation and analysts expect the trend to continue as the winter-sown harvest reaches the market.

The fuel price index rose 12.68 percent in the year to March 6, up from 11.38 percent in the previous week. The federal government had hiked state-set motor fuel prices at the end of February.

Policymakers have said headline inflation would ease over the next two months, after the finance minister said it could top 10 percent in March following a reading of 9.89 percent in February.

But in a sign the government was giving the green light to a rate hike, a top policy adviser said on Wednesday the Reserve Bank of India ought to carefully consider a return to a normal monetary policy. 

The central bank has to balance managing the government's record $100 billion borrowing plan for the 2010/11 fiscal year with supporting growth and taming inflation.

Rising prices have sparked opposition-backed street protests and made India's government reluctant to push through reforms such as relaxing fuel price controls, even though the ruling Congress party faces no risk of losing power any time soon.


----------



## gowthamraj

Wrong this year growth should atleast be 7.5. Wait and see


----------



## kak1978

*S&P lifts India outlook; inflation, rates in focus*
Source : Reuters By C.J. Kuncheria and Tony Munroe

NEW DELHI/MUMBAI (Reuters) - Standard & Poor's lifted its outlook on India to stable from negative on Thursday, citing an improving fiscal position and strong economic growth but warned on inflation, boosting stock and bond prices.

A deputy governor at the Reserve Bank of India (RBI) said the central bank was open to taking policy action ahead of its April 20 policy review. With headline inflation nearing 10 percent, the RBI is under increasing pressure to raise interest rates for the first time since the global downturn.

Earlier, the government reported food inflation eased for the second straight week in early March but fuel inflation rose.

In affirming its BBB- long-term and A-3 short term credit ratings on India, S&P said ratings remained constrained by a high debt burden and deficit, and said inflation is a worry.

"In our opinion, the recent high inflation rate could also derail the stable macroeconomic and interest rate environments," S&P credit analyst Takahira Ogawa said in a statement.

For a text of the S&P statement, click here


On Monday, India reported headline wholesale price index (WPI) inflation of 9.89 percent for February.

Analysts said WPI would reach double digits by March before retreating over the next few months, but a pick-up in economic growth would keep inflation high for the rest of the year.

India's 10-year bond yield fell 4 basis points after S&P raised the ratings outlook, while the 5-year swap rate shed 3 basis points. The 30-share BSE index ended up 0.2 percent on a late surge.

The partially convertible rupee was little changed.

S&P's outlook on India is now in line with Moody's and Fitch.

"The stable outlook reflects our view that India's fiscal consolidation at the central, state, and public enterprise levels over the next several years will likely restore the government's policy flexibility," S&P said.


EYES ON RBI

RBI Deputy Governor K.C. Chakrabarty said evidence showed demand factors were beginning to fuel inflation.

Another central bank deputy governor had said previously that the RBI was unlikely to make a policy change outside its quarterly cycle except in unforeseen developments.

Asked if the RBI could change policy before its April meeting, he said: "Any day. This is online, real-time policy. If the governor feels action is to be taken, he will take action."

Chakrabarty is one of four RBI deputy governors and is not directly involved in setting interest rate policy.

"If action is necessary, it will be taken. For that we need to examine the reason for inflation, how much is driven by supply factors and how much is from demand factors," he told reporters.

C. Rangarajan, the influential chairman of the Prime Minister's economic advisory panel, said the RBI may look to drain cash before taking any interest rate action.

"The RBI may want to wait for a few weeks to see if food prices will decline on account of the rabi (winter crop) output. Then it might want to tighten liquidity and if inflation still persists, then it will act on policy rates," he said.


FOOD INFLATION EASES, FUEL UP

Steepening inflation has spurred markets to price in a 25 to 50 basis point interest rate hike in April. Bond yields were steady on Thursday as the latest data did little to change those expectations.

"It (WPI) should peak towards the middle of the year and come off a little bit towards the end of the year, but still be high," said Brian Jackson, an emerging market economist with the Royal Bank of Canada in Hong Kong.

"You're still getting some pressure from the fiscal side on total demand, and that sort of highlights that current policy rates are not appropriate given where we are."

Data released on Thursday showed the food price index rose 16.30 percent in the year to March 6, lower than an annual rise of 17.81 percent in the previous week.

It was the second straight weekly easing of food price inflation and analysts expect the trend to continue as the winter-sown harvest reaches the market.

The fuel price index rose 12.68 percent in the year to March 6, up from 11.38 percent in the previous week. The federal government had hiked state-set motor fuel prices at the end of February.

Policymakers have said headline inflation would ease over the next two months, after the finance minister said it could top 10 percent in March following a reading of 9.89 percent in February.

But in a sign the government was giving the green light to a rate hike, a top policy adviser said on Wednesday the Reserve Bank of India ought to carefully consider a return to a normal monetary policy. 

The central bank has to balance managing the government's record $100 billion borrowing plan for the 2010/11 fiscal year with supporting growth and taming inflation.

Rising prices have sparked opposition-backed street protests and made India's government reluctant to push through reforms such as relaxing fuel price controls, even though the ruling Congress party faces no risk of losing power any time soon.


----------



## Justin Joseph

I think India will be fastest growing big Economy by 2015-16.

But this is a wrong thread for such news.

Plz move it to Indian economy section.


----------



## su-47

great news, but i do feel there is room for improvement. If we can decrease corruption we can increase average growth to 10&#37; easy. We need to strengthen anti-corruption department.

also, we need to ensure that the growth is more equivalent. I once read an article about how India might end up half California half sub-Saharan Africa if economic growth doesn't benefit poor. 

with more funds available to govt we should build more schools and lift more Indians out of poverty. I want a future where no one can point fingers at us and talk of poverty in india.


----------



## Avatar

Not 2018 ..More like 2015. 
We don't know what China's growth rate will be in 2015 ..but India's will definitely be higher than the current pace of China. So if China slows down, India will take the lead. China is economically already much larger than India and we have a lot of catching up to do.


----------



## Justin Joseph

su-47 said:


> great news, but i do feel there is room for improvement. If we can decrease corruption we can increase average growth to 10&#37; easy. We need to strengthen anti-corruption department.
> 
> also, we need to ensure that the growth is more equivalent. I once read an article about how India might end up half California half sub-Saharan Africa if economic growth doesn't benefit poor.
> 
> with more funds available to govt we should build more schools and lift more Indians out of poverty. I want a future where no one can point fingers at us and talk of poverty in india.



sir,

There are 3-4 rants about India

1. Illitracy:- it will be history by 2016-18

2. Poverty - Unemplyment :- Govt. of India has initiated 2 schemes 

a. For rural India - Mahatma Gandhi Rural employment Act: *Under this act govt will give guaranteed employment of 100 days to rural family* who want it if govt. failed to give guaranteed employment for 100 days then govt. will pay the wages for that period.

b. For Urban India - PMEGP or Prime Minister Employment Generation Program: *under this scheme the educated unemployed person can get subsidized loan with out colletral security upto Rs. 25 Lakh.*

-----------------

As for economic growth

*Power:-* Govt. is building thermal power plants, nuclear power plants, solar power plants, hydro power plants etc. in dozens.

They are building dozen of Ultra Mega Power Plants of 4000 MW each. you can calculate 12 X 4000 = 48,000 MW from these only. 

*Rail:*- High speed dedicated Fright Corridor with the help of Japan.

High speed passenger corridor.

*Ports:-* Do you know India don't have any big port to accommodate mother ships that's why 80% of India bound goods goes to Dubai (For western coast) and Singapore/Sri Lanka (Eastern Coast. Then they comes to India in small ships. Increasing our cost and time.

Govt. is building many ports to change this. And we have one in Kochi and Gujarat ready for it.

*Airport:-* You must be knowing about the new and upgradation of airports.

*Expressways/Highways:-* we have 2nd largest network and govt. is going to make it double.

*Just today they have cleared 10,000 kms of highways you can get the pace of work.*


*The list is endless brother just wait and watch our time has come.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## su-47

Justin Joseph said:


> *The list is endless brother just wait and watch our time has come.*



A toast .....To the dawn of a new age!

Jai Hind!


----------



## john9802

wow that's really good. i hope that soon both india & pakistan advance further and further, it's about time too. but the best time would be when in our countries normal poor people won't be poor anymore and have best living conditions like in US & UK ,etc. 

Good luck to both countries. this site is the only one that actually gives me hope for a better future.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bombay

*India, China lift millions out of slums*
India, China lift millions out of slums



> *United Nations*: India and China have together lifted at least 125 million out of slums between 1990 and 2010, and improved the lives of slum dwellers more than any other country, a new UN report has said.
> 
> *India has lifted 59.7 million people out of slum conditions since 2000. Slum prevalence fell from 41.5 per cent in 1990 to 28.1 per cent in 2010. This is a relative decrease of 32 per cent, the study found, according to the report called State of the Worlds Cities 2010/2011.*
> 
> China has made the greatest progress on this front with improvements to the daily conditions of 65.3 million urban residents, the report said.
> 
> Proportionally, China's urban population living in slums fell from 37.3 per cent in 2000 to some 28 per cent in 2010, a relative decrease of 25 per cent.
> 
> Overall, the UN report finds that the number of people living in slums has risen from 777 million in 2000 to 830 million in 2010, and warns that unless urgent steps are taken the number could rise to 900 million in 2020.




* 
India steps up campaign to woo Chinese tourists*
India steps up campaign to woo Chinese tourists



> ndia has stepped up its 'Incredible India campaign' to woo Chinese tourists amid projection that over 54 million Chinese were expected to travel abroad this year to spend an estimated $6.86 billion.
> 
> India tourism, which has an office here, has already stepped up its 'Incredible India' campaign to woo Chinese tourists.
> 
> *"We are running a vigorous campaign with dances and cultural events all over China projecting India as tourists destination. It is in many ways paying off," Shoeb Samad, Beijing-based Director of India Tourism said here today.*
> 
> "We are expecting the numbers to go up well this year," he said. *The number of Chinese tourists arriving in India has gone from 21,152 in 2003 to 98,724 in 2008. Over 1,02,509 visas were issued in China region and much of it is believed to be for tourism, he said.*
> 
> *The campaign has led to increasing numbers of Chinese girls and boys taking up Indian dance and yoga at the India Cultural Centre here.*
> 
> As a result, increasing number of airlines are operating flights between China and various Indian destinations, including Delhi, Bangalore and Chennai, Samad said. India is a natural destination for Chinese travellers looking for a spiritually gratifying experience.
> 
> Pilgrimage to historical destinations, such as Sanchi, and Budh Gaya, are high on the list for Chinese tourists along with Indias most famed tourist sight, the Taj Mahal in Agra, he said.



*Tata Motors Group global sales grow by 59 per cent to 89,768 vehicles in February 2010*
Tata group | Tata Motors | Media releases | Tata Motors Group global sales grow by 59 per cent to 89,768 vehicles in February 2010



> Mumbai: The Tata Motors Group global sales, comprising Tata, Tata Daewoo and Hispano Carrocera range of commercial vehicles, Tata passenger vehicles along with distributed brands in India, and Jaguar and Land Rover, were 89,768 vehicles in February 2010, a growth of 59 per cent over February 2009. Cumulative sales for the fiscal (April 2009 to February 2010) are 771,238 vehicles, higher by 17 per cent compared to the corresponding period in 2008-09.
> 
> Jaguar Land Rover global sales in February 2010 were 17,197 vehicles, higher by 60 per cent. Jaguar sales for the month were 3,292 vehicles, higher by 55 per cent, while Land Rover sales were 13,905 vehicles, higher by 62 per cent. Cumulative sales of Jaguar Land Rover for the fiscal are 170,444 vehicles, lower by 16 per cent. Cumulative sales of Jaguar are 42,776 vehicles, lower by 26 per cent, while cumulative sales of Land Rover are 127,668 vehicles, lower by 11 per cent.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lhuang

john9802 said:


> wow that's really good. i hope that soon both india & pakistan advance further and further, it's about time too. but the best time would be when in our countries normal poor people won't be poor anymore and have best living conditions like in US & UK ,etc.
> 
> Good luck to both countries. this site is the only one that actually gives me hope for a better future.



As sad as I am to say this, I don't think this will be possible. Living standards in the West are going to drop dramatically soon. Developing countries like, China, India and Pakistan will never be able to have the massive GDP per capitas required for the quality of life in the West.


----------



## PeacefulIndian

> India has lifted 59.7 million people out of slum conditions since 2000. Slum prevalence fell from 41.5 per cent in 1990 to 28.1 per cent in 2010. This is a relative decrease of 32 per cent, the study found, according to the report called State of the World&#8217;s Cities 2010/2011.
> 
> China has made the greatest progress on this front with improvements to the daily conditions of 65.3 million urban residents, the report said.
> 
> Proportionally, China's urban population living in slums fell from 37.3 per cent in 2000 to some 28 per cent in 2010, a relative decrease of 25 per cent.



So slum prevalence for both India & China is around 28&#37; in 2010, which is still a considerable population.


----------



## lhuang

PeacefulIndian said:


> So slum prevalence for both India & China is around 28% in 2010, which is still a considerable population.



That's 28% too much.


----------



## Napalm

India's economy likely to surpass $1.5 trillion this year:

India's economy likely to surpass $1.5 trillion this year- Indicators-Economy-News-The Economic Times

Peter Redward, Head of Emerging Asia Research, Barclays Capital, gives his views on growth and market in a chat with
ET Now.

The question really is if equity prices across Asia are reflecting strong growth already and perhaps factoring in much longer.

If you had a $100 and you had to divide it between let's say an India, China and a Thailand, where would you go? I specifically brought up Thailand because some would say valuations in markets like that are almost nothing and may be markets are factoring in too much of the political trouble and perhaps un-valuing and not valuing markets like this at all?

Thailand is a very interesting question and we have been talking about this issue now since 2005, when the political issues arose first and the reality is as you have said, the Thai stock markets has just gone sideways through the last five years.

Valuations have continued to improve substantially. Foreigners are heavily underweight Thai assets and fundamentally if you were to invest over say a 5-10 year horizon, Thailand looks very good. However, there are problems and the key problem is one that's very familiar to most people and that is the political impasse between the Golds and the Reds and until that issue is resolved, it is very difficult to see Thai stocks having more than a temporary rally.

So, our advice to investors from offshore at this stage is stay underweight Thailand because there are better opportunities elsewhere in the near term but once we start getting a resolution of the underlying problems in Thailand to commence, we probably would not allocate anything to Thailand right now.

In terms of India versus China, I would probably weight in favour of India right now. China has some concerns surrounding the monetary policy tightening that's going on there right now and also concerns about balance sheets and the potential risks in the banking system from the rapid credit.

Until that's resolved, Chinese stocks are probably going to struggle a little bit relative to some of the other markets like Korea or Taiwan. India, however, looks pretty good to us. We think the ongoing rise in the savings rate in India and in particular the national savings rates is leading to a very sharp pickup and investment as a share of GDP, this is the same kind of dynamics that we saw in China 10 years ago.

India's economy is likely to surpass $1.5 trillion this year and in nominal space, it is growing extremely fast. We think that balance sheets in India are generally much more transparent than that are in China and we think that the RBI while it needs to cut liquidity and tighten monetary policy. It is going to tentatively behind the curve and that will also provide support for the equity market.


----------



## Abhiras

India will definitely gonna lead china is growth ....our demographic window is beginning and china's demographic window is on the verge of closure 

in population growth there is a stage known as demographic window ....
Demographic Window is defined to be that period of time in a nation's demographic evolution when the proportion of population of working age group is particularly prominent.
therefore, the dependency ratio decreases and the output rises dramatically ...

Europe's demographic window lasted from 1950 to 2000. 

China demographic window in 1990 and is expected to last until 2015. (therefore large growth was occured)

*India is expected to enter the demographic window in 2010, which may last until the middle of the present century.*

Much of Africa will not enter the demographic window until 2045 or later.(therefore ,presently no hope there)


----------



## Bombay

The post is about Chennai coming up as a hub for Car Manufacturing, not only for Indian market, but for exports as well.

*CM wants Chennai to be Asias auto capital*
CM wants Chennai to be Asia?s auto capital | Deccan Chronicle



> Renault-Nissan has joined the line-up of other auto giants such as Daimler, Ford, BMW, Hyundai and Mitsubishi.
> 
> The deputy chief minister Mr M.K. Stalin said the Indian car market had huge potential considering the fact that the current car penetration level was just 12 cars per 1,000 population against Malaysias 273, Chinas 128 and USAs 765 cars.
> 
> Stating that the government would come out soon with a policy on automobiles and components to attract more investments, Mr Stalin said the state had been quick in responding to investment proposals. We honour the commitments made to investors, the deputy chief minister said.
> *
> Mr Stalin said Chennai would have an installed capacity to produce 12.8 lakh cars and about 3.5 lakh commercial vehicles each year. This translates to an output of three cars every minute and one commercial vehicle every 75 seconds.*
> 
> Tamil Nadu has the largest auto components industry base and accounted for around 32 percent of Indias production capacity, he said.
> 
> *Nissans new car Micra was launched on Wednesday and it will be exported to over 100 countries in Europe, Middle East and Africa in six months*, said Akira Sakurai, CEO and managing director of Renault Nissan Automobile India.



*Micra car export to start in September*
The Hindu : Business : Micra car export to start in September









> The plant would involve a total investment of Rs. 4,500-crore and have an eventual capacity of four lakh units. In the initial phase, the capacity would be two lakh units. The Alliance had so far invested Rs. 2,300 crore into the venture. Claimed to be as big as Tochigi facility of Nissan, the Oragadam factory could assemble both Renault and Nissan products.



*Daimler to invest Rs 4,400 cr in India*
Daimler to invest Rs 4,400 cr in India; looks for partners- Automobiles-Auto-News By Industry-News-The Economic Times



The new Testing track in the Plant vicinity:





> CHENNAI: The world's largest truck maker Daimler today said it will invest Rs 4,400 crore over the next five years to set up a manufacturing plant here.
> 
> *"The company has planned a total investment of Rs 4,400 crore over the next five years. This is the company's first important step towards its strategy to develop, manufacture and launch trucks for the Indian volume market, beginning mid- 2012," DCVI Managing Director and CEO Marc Llistosella told reporters.
> 
> The 400-acre plant, which will manufacture light, medium and heavy commercial vehicles, will have an initial capacity of 36,000 units in the first phase and will be scaled up to 72,000 units finally, he added. *
> 
> *
> Giving details of the facility, he said the company has spent about Rs 25 crore in the test track and has allocated Rs 1,200 crore for its R&D centre within the plant. *
> 
> "This R&D centre, to be located in the plant, will be one of the biggest in South-East Asia," he added.
> 
> DCVI will produce a range of trucks in between 6 tonnes and 49 tonnes category from the facility with a targeted localisation of components of 85 per cent.
> 
> "Initially in the first phase, we will manufacture 25 tonnes and 49 tonnes heavy duty trucks, and it will be followed by 9 tonnes and 15 tonnes trucks," he said.
> 
> Daimler, which currently sells its Actros range of trucks from its group firm Mercedes-Benz's facility in Pune, had last year planned to introduce lightweight trucks from Mitsubishi Fuso stable in the Indian market by 2010. Recently it exited Tata Motors by selling the residual stake of 5.34 per cent in the Indian firm for about 300 million euros.
> 
> Apart from the Chennai plant, which employs 450 engineers at present, Daimler has its CV facilities in Germany, the US, Japan, Brazil and Turkey.



*BMW to up Chennai plant capacity, eyes 4,000 units sales*
BMW to up Chennai plant capacity, eyes 4,000 units sales


*Hyundai eyes 2.60 lakh exports in 2010*
Hyundai eyes 2.60 lakh exports in 2010- Automobiles-Auto-News By Industry-News-The Economic Times

Hyundai cars at Chennai port for exports:





> Eyeing an export offtake of 2.60 lakh units in 2010, Indias largest passenger car exporter  Hyundai Motor  is planning to penetrate ten new markets with its leading model, the i20 car.
> 
> Currently, Hyundai exports four of its models  Santro, i10, i20 and Accent *to 110 countries*. While Accent has been making inroads into Middle East and Northern Africa, its Santro model is primarily focused on African countries and Mexico and Columbia in Latin America.




*'We are attracted to frugal mindset of Indian professionals' *
'We are attracted to frugal mindset of Indian professionals' - Interviews-Opinion-The Economic Times








> _How frugal is India as compared to other locations? _
> 
> *India is not the cheapest country in the world. What India offers is a low-cost market model. The Indian mindset has frugality embedded. Not all countries are like this. The attractiveness for us is not the low cost, instead Indian engineers, marketers and product planners that have frugality in their mindset. I had a meeting with a partner. He came with his engineer for the product.
> 
> I brought my engineer for the product. When I posed the question of investment quantum to both, I was shocked by the difference. What my Indian partner promised to do it with one, my engineer tells me we need five to complete this project. The difference is huge. It is a completely different approach. Thats why we think Indian engineering and product planning is such an important thing. We want this spirit to conquest other markets.*


----------



## jha

there is no need to compare with china...both of us have different ways ...


----------



## Hutchroy

Justin Joseph said:


> *Ports:-* Do you know India don't have any big port to accommodate mother ships that's why 80&#37; of India bound goods goes to Dubai (For western coast) and Singapore/Sri Lanka (Eastern Coast. Then they comes to India in small ships. Increasing our cost and time.
> 
> Govt. is building many ports to change this. And we have one in Kochi and Gujarat ready for it.



*1. DHAMRA PORT : PHASE ONE : 18 METRES*

*2. GANGAVARAM PORT : 21 METRES*

*3. MUNDRA PORT :*

Containers 17.75 Metres, Multipurpose : 15.5 Metres, Oil : 32 Metres

*4. NEWS ITEM : PARADIP PORT : NOW 14 METRES. PLANNED 17.1 METRES*

In addition there are Ports being developed at Ratnagiri, Vizhinjim, Karaikal, Krishnapatnam, Dhamra and a Port for Containers at Kalpi Roads (on the Hooghly River)

Of course there are other Ports like the Port of Jamnagar (Reliance and Essar Refineries) which Annually handles 70 Million to 100 Million Tonnes of Oil Imports and possibly 50 Million Tonnes of Oil Exports, Dahej & Hazira for LNG and a few more Container Oriented Ports with 18 to 20 Metres Water Depth


----------



## Napalm

When will India and China overtake US in GDP (nominal terms)?
When will India and China overtake US in GDP (nominal terms)? The Economics Journal

Here are some charts from Goldman Sachs research. China is expected to overtake US around 2035 and India is expected to overtake US in 2040 and then it will be the race between the two Asian giants.






World in 2025 according to Goldman Sachs estimates  China closing on US and India closing on Japan, but the world order is not significantly different from today. However, when you go a little further, world order dramatically changes as India and China become the top economies US comes in a close 2  3 and there is a vast gap afterwards.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IBRIS

*German war on Indian turf: BMW plans blitz on Audi, Merc*

With the leadership position in its bag in India, much ahead than what it had projected internally, BMW India looks set to withstand rivalry from its two other German counterparts &#8212; Mercedes Benz and Audi, with a number of launches and other initiatives including the start of a used car business this year. 

With a little over 3,500 units as sales, India is a small market for the German carmaker in its global operations, but even then India finds a separate mention in its annual report by way of a thirteen page supplement on India. The company has now set a target of over 4,000 units sales for 2010 that will mean another year of double digit year growth. During the year, BMW will launch the new 5 series in July and the premium small SUV X1 in December.

&#8220;In 2010, we aim to achieve double digit growth. In absolute numbers we want to achieve sales of over 4,000 units,&#8221; said Peter Kronschnabl, president, BMW India. &#8220;The Chennai plant has a capacity of 3,000 units per annum. We will also invest more on our plant.&#8221;

With the expansions in the pipeline, the company is also looking to increase the head count in its plant by a third. Currently, around 200 people work in its factory.

Further, the company is starting up its pre-owned car business (BMW Premium Selection) in India, which it hopes will account for as much as a third of its sales once the outlets have a national presence.

&#8220;The pre-owned car segment has a big potential in India, because till date there is not much of an organised format here,&#8221; Krosnschnabl said. &#8220;Globally, we sell as many used cars as new cars, but since India is a new market for us, we hope to sell at least as many as 30 per cent of our new car sales here. That will, however, happen only when we are present in all major cities in the country with our pre-owned car outlets.&#8221;

The company is starting an outlet in Chennai and later another one in Gurgaon. 

BMW is also investing $50 million (Rs 225 crore) in an independent finance arm that will offer retail finance for customers, commercial finance for dealers and also insurance in collaboration with Bajaj Allianz.

German war on Indian turf: BMW plans blitz on Audi, Merc- Hindustan Times


----------



## fallstuff

lhuang said:


> As sad as I am to say this, I don't think this will be possible. Living standards in the West are going to drop dramatically soon. Developing countries like, China, India and Pakistan will never be able to have the massive GDP per capitas required for the quality of life in the West.



On what year you were awarded the Nobel prize for Economics ?


----------



## fallstuff

Bombay said:


> *GDP set to jump fourfold to $4.5 trillion by 2020: Edelweiss*
> 
> GDP set to jump fourfold to $4.5 trillion by 2020: Edelweiss- Indicators-Economy-News-The Economic Times
> 
> The economy is set to grow four times over the next ten years to a hefty Rs 205 trillion from Rs 53 trillion in the last fiscal, says a report.
> 
> "Driven by a nominal annual growth rate of 13 per cent, GDP is set to quadruple over the next ten years and the country is likely to be a Rs 205-trillion (USD 4.5 trillion) economy by 2020," financial services company Edelweiss Capital said in its report--'India 2020: Seeing, Beyond,' which was released here today.
> 
> The report focuses on three super themes--financial services, private domestic consumption and physical infrastructure.
> 
> According to the report, gross domestic savings would grow by 3.8 times from Rs 19 trillion in FY09 to Rs 72 trillion in FY20.
> 
> "Over the next 10 years, the incremental financial savings (Rs 172 trillion) will equal four times the total financial services over the past 40 years," it said.
> 
> The report has forecast that domestic consumption expenditure is set to triple from Rs 30 trillion in FY09 to Rs 113 trillion in FY20.
> 
> "There will be a movement from essential items of consumption such as food, clothing and footwear, among others, to discretionary items and economic enablers such as healthcare, education, recreation, amongst others," the Edelweiss report said.
> 
> Investment in infrastructure is also set to witness a threefold increase from Rs 21 trillion during the 11th Plan (FY2008-12) to Rs 62 trillion between FY10 and FY 20, the report said.
> 
> The report has also said a massive growth is expected over several sectors such as banking, broking, asset management, life insurance, domestic pharma and healthcare, media and entertainment, education, premium urban housing and organised retail sector.



I hope that it becomes real. I second the poster who said some where in this thread, "Its about time." 

Years ago when I was in college in South Florida I took an English writing class ( mandatory). Our assigned reading text had an essay by Dr. Martin Luther King Jr. Dr. King mentions about an old black male singer used to sing a song, " I have been down for so long, down don't bother me no more." 

What you can or can't do is all in your head. Its time to charge along.


----------



## indopak

*Tata Motors to Build Heavy Truck Plant in Myanmar *

NEW DELHI--Tata Motors Ltd., India's biggest auto maker by revenue, said Monday it has signed a pact with Myanmar Automobile & Diesel Industries Ltd. to set up a factory for making heavy trucks in the Southeast Asian country.

The factory at Magwe in Myanmar is expected to be operational during January-March 2011, Tata Motors said.

The factory will have an annual capacity to make 1,000 vehicles and can be expanded to 5,000 a year, it said.

The company didn't give any financial details, but said the project will be funded by a line of credit from the Indian government. 

Tata Motors to Build Heavy Truck Plant in Myanmar - WSJ.com


----------



## Optimus

indopak said:


> *Tata Motors to Build Heavy Truck Plant in Myanmar *
> 
> NEW DELHI--Tata Motors Ltd., India's biggest auto maker by revenue, said Monday it has signed a pact with Myanmar Automobile & Diesel Industries Ltd. to set up a factory for making heavy trucks in the Southeast Asian country.
> 
> The factory at Magwe in Myanmar is expected to be operational during January-March 2011, Tata Motors said.
> 
> The factory will have an annual capacity to make 1,000 vehicles and can be expanded to 5,000 a year, it said.
> 
> The company didn't give any financial details, but said the project will be funded by a line of credit from the Indian government.
> 
> Tata Motors to Build Heavy Truck Plant in Myanmar - WSJ.com



It is sad that India is dealing with non democratic/military countries - We should in our string voice protest against the atrocities committed by the Military Junta in Burma.


----------



## Spitfighter

^^Its none of our business.


----------



## Justin Joseph

Spitfighter said:


> ^^Its none of our business.




yes, why should we fall to US and west's propaganda. It will have serious implications for us as Myanmar will fall into China's hands.


----------



## Justin Joseph

*Infra investment must be doubled to $1 tn in 12th Plan: PM*

23 Mar 2010, 1439 hrs IST, PTI

*NEW DELHI: Prime Minister Manmohan Singh on Tuesday said investment in infrastructure should be doubled to about Rs 41 lakh crore during the 12th

Five Year Plan ending 2017 from the prevailing level, and directed concerned authorities to work out the details.*

"Preliminary exercises suggest that investment in infrastructure will have to expand to $1,000 billion in the 12th Five Year Plan. I urged the Finance Ministry and the Planning Commission to draw a plan of action for achieving this level of investment," he said at a conference on building infrastructure hosted by the Planning Commission.

In a foreword to a report on Investment in Infrastructure, Planning Commission Deputy Chairman Montek Singh Ahluwalia also said the country needs an investment of over one trillion dollars in the next Five Year Plan.

*"A preliminary assessment suggests that investment in infrastructure during the 12th Plan would need to be of the order of about Rs 40.99 lakh crore ($1,025 billion) to achieve a share of 9.95 per cent as a proportion of the GDP," Ahluwalia said in the report.*

The Prime Minister said the 11th Five Year Plan targeted Rs 20 lakh crore for infrastructure development, double the amount achieved in the 10th Five Year Plan.

Yesterday, the Planning Commission had said investment in the infrastructure sector in the Eleventh Five Year Plan (2007-12) will be close to the target of $500 billion, thanks to a better-than-expected show by the telecom sector.

At the Conference, Finance Minister Pranab Mukherjee said the government is aware of the unfinished agenda in infrastructure development, which is necessary for a return to a high growth path of over 9 per cent.

On infrastructure bottlenecks, he said, power deficit and the aggregate losses of around 30 per cent due technical and commercial faults are worrisome. Less-than-expected capacity addition in the port sector, a huge investment backlog in railways and low penetration of broadband services were flagged as other concerns. 

Infra investment must be doubled to $1 tn in 12th Plan: PM- Infrastructure-Economy-News-The Economic Times


----------



## Justin Joseph

*Japan's Suzuki to invest $553.8 million in engines, India R&D*

23 Mar 2010, 1429 hrs IST, REUTERS

NEW DELHI: Japan's Suzuki Motor Corp would invest 50 billion yen ($553.8 million) in expanding engine capacity and on research and development
in India, its Chairman Osamu Suzuki said on Tuesday.

The total amount, to be spent over two years, would be roughly equally split between engines and R&D, a spokesman for its Indian unit Maruti Suzuki told reporters.

Suzuki is in India to mark the roll-out of the millionth car from the Maruti portfolio and also to lay the foundation for capacity expansion at its plant in Manesar in northern Haryana.

Germany's Volkswagen AG owns 19.9 percent in Suzuki. 

Japan's Suzuki to invest $553.8 million in engines, India R&D- Automobiles-Auto-News By Industry-News-The Economic Times


----------



## Justin Joseph

*Work on 12 new airports likely to start soon: Patel*

23 Mar 2010, 1434 hrs IST, PTI

*NEW DELHI: Construction of 12 greenfield airports in different parts of the country is likely to start soon with the government granting them approval, Civil Aviation Minister Praful Patel said on Tuesday.*

He also announced that the new integrated terminal of the Indira Gandhi International Airport here, which would enable domestic and international operations from under a single roof, would be inaugurated on July 3.

Addressing an infrastructure conference organised by the Planning Commission, Patel said "the real test for the Indian aviation sector is to create more (infrastructure) facilities ... *Approvals have been granted to 12 new greenfield airports in different parts of the country."
*
*These include two aerotropolis projects at Durgapur in West Bengal and Ludhiana in Punjab.*

He added that the government's policy to allow 100 per cent foreign direct investment in the construction of greenfield airports was a key factor which was attracting huge investments in aviation infrastructure.

Several leading airport operators and related companies had invested or formed joint ventures with Indian partners in these projects, Patel said, adding that Indian firms had also started participating in global bidding for airport and aviation infrastructure projects.

"I am sure that Airports Authority of India will also be bidding for many international projects in the future," he said.

Noting that land acquisition was a major area of concern, Patel said "we will have to closely work with the states because airports cannot be made 100-200 km away from the cities. They have to be in close proximity".

Observing that India had several cities with large populations which were not connected by air, he said there was a huge potential for developing greenfield airports.

*In this context, he said the potential was reflected in the fact that in 2004, India had 50 operational airports which grew to over 90 in five years. "This will grow".*

The Minister also pointed out that the penetration of civil aviation in India was among the lowest, with the country having a ratio of 2.89 million passenger per aircraft compared with 0.05 million in the US.

Maintaining that an airport was "faster and cheaper" to build than road or rail heads, Patel said this was "a challenge as well as an opportunity" for domestic and foreign investors to come forward. 

Work on 12 new airports likely to start soon: Patel- Airlines / Aviation-Transportation-News By Industry-News-The Economic Times


----------



## Justin Joseph

*Indian IT poised to gain from US health reforms*
Mini Joseph Tejaswi, TNN, Mar 23, 2010, 05.48am IST

*BANGALORE: US president Barack Obamas $871-billion healthcare reform has brought cheer to Indian healthcare BPO and IT service providers.*

Although the reform may not result in heavy healthcare technology outsourcing from the US  as it does not talk about any major re-architecturing, re-engineering or system overhauling of the existing platforms  it is expected to bring in windfall benefits to domestic BPO providers who are focussed on insurance and claims processing domains. Indian healthcare IT providers mostly focus on systems integration, application management, maintenance and legacy modernisation.

Minneapolis-based healthcare expert Dr Saji Salam said, All existing IT systems including the electronic medical records, patient information systems and other technology platforms are going to stay untouched, barring some minor to medium tweaking, which will mean some additional work for existing providers like IBM, Accenture and EDS (HP). It's possible that minor portions of these might get shifted to India as well, but the sizable opportunity is for BPOs.''

The reform will bring 32 million poor and emigrant Americans under insurance cover. Insurance firms will look at outsourcing partners to help them enrol new members and process their call and claim needs. Rising cost pressures will force insurers and hospitals to concentrate only on a few core functions such as benefit and services design, sales and marketing, while outsourcing back-office functions like member database management, claims processing, support services and enrolment processing.

Sanjiv Kapur, head, Patni BPO, said he saw significant healthcare outsourcing opportunity in BPO and IT areas. "The reform extends coverage to millions of Americans, which means we will see a significant influx of the newly insured into the healthcare system. The additional enrollees will need to beadministered as and when it happens. This means a lot more work in areas of claims processing, enrolments, underwriting support and customer support.''

K Vinayambika, senior V-P, healthcare practice, Cognizant said the company had been benefiting from opportunities spawned by regulatory changes in the US healthcare and life sciences industry, be it HIPAA or ICD-10/5010 in the healthcare and pharma spaces. The new bill will create newer opportunities for healthcare players like us,'' she said.

*The reform also brings an opportunity for medical transcription providers as electronic health records (EHRs) implementation is likely to undergo some changes. "It will mean a change from paper records to electronic ones, mandatory for all healthcare institutions," said Raman Kumar, CEO, CBay Systems, a medical transcription firm. *

Indian IT poised to gain from US health reforms - India Business - Biz - The Times of India


----------



## abdul1

India and China lift millions out of slums: UN



> India has lifted 59.7 million people out of slum conditions since 2000. Slum prevalence fell from 41.5 per cent in 1990 to 28.1 per cent in 2010. This is a relative decrease of 32 per cent, the study found, according to the report called State of the World&#8217;s Cities 2010/2011.


----------



## ashisbutt

Well, this has nothing to do with the economy. But I still want to show some light to this. Thank you.

If pic dosn't show up then please use this linl

http://01176647652825009567-a-g.googlegroups.com/attach/a0025ad8da3f2a20/image001.gif?view=1&part=4


----------



## Justin Joseph

*Dell Switching PC Exports from China to India*

Mar. 23  *Dell Computers have made its first exports out of India from its PC manufacturing plant in Sriperumbudur, Tamil Nadu. This may be an early sign that the PC export sector, long dominated by China and Taiwan, will start to face competition from India based manufacturing units.
*
Dell is believed to be exporting several thousand desktop computers a quarter to the Middle East. The Sriperumbudur plant has the capacity to make one million units a year, and most of the production from the plant so far has serviced the rapidly growing domestic market, where Dell sold about 850,000 PC units last year.

*Recent and continuing changes in Indias tax base now make it cheaper for Dell to supply from India rather than from China, especially to countries in the Middle East, Africa and Europe.* Export infrastructure improvements have also made a difference and are now starting to kick in. *Nokia has also been exporting hand phones from its plant near Chennai and has said it intends to make India one of its export hubs in the future.*

Dell Switching PC Exports from China to India | 2point6billion.com - Foreign Direct Investment in Asia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## abdul1

Economy to touchnbsp$25 tn in next 5 years Sharma

Commerce and Industry Minister Anand Sharma on Tuesday expressed confidence that the size of Indian economy is likely to double to $2.5 trillion by 2015.

"We will see India doubling its GDP in the next five years to $2.5 trillion," Sharma said at the 44th convocation of the Indian Institute of Foreign Trade (IIFT).

India is the second fastest growing economy in the world after China even as the developed economies are just coming out of the shocks of the financial tsunami.

India's GDP was estimated at $1.2 trillion in 2008-09.

Prime Minister Manmohan Singh today expressed confidence the Indian economy would grow by 8.5 per cent in the next fiscal and accelerate to nine per cent the following year from an estimated 7.2 per cent this fiscal.


----------



## Justin Joseph

*Bharti seals deal with Zain for $10.7 bn*

NDTV Correspondent and Agencies, March 24, 2010 (New Delhi)

*Bharti Mittal's multi-billion dollar African acquisition has finally been sealed. The board of Zain, Kuwait's largest mobile firm, has approved the sale of its African assets to India's largest telecom firm Bharti Airtel for $10.7 billion (Rs 49,000 crore).
*

*The Zain deal will give Bharti access to 42 million customers across 15 African markets, creating the world&#8217;s ninth-largest wireless operator with combined sales of $13 billion.* Bharti and Zain are hoping to conclude the deal in the next couple of days.

Bharti Airtel on Sunday had said it tied up $8.3 billion from a clutch of foreign banks and State Bank of India to fund the acquisition of Zain telecom's African assets.

"Bharti Airtel is pleased to announce that the entire financing requirement of $8.3 billion for the proposed acquisition of Zain's African unit (Zain Africa BV) has been successfully tied up," the company said in a statement.

"Financing was oversubscribed, with major international banks committing to underwrite the total amount," the statement added.

Bharti's lead-arranger and lead-advisor Standard Chartered Bank has committed the highest amount at $1.3 billion followed by $0.9 billion by Barclays, sources close to the development said, adding both have more capacity to underwrite, if required.

While rest of the co-advisors--ANZ,BNP, Bank of America-Merrill Lynch, Credit Agricole CIB, DBS, HSBC, Bank of Tokyo-Mitsubishi UFJ and Sumitomo Mitsui Banking Corporation--have allocated $600 million each, the company added.

In addition to the dollar financing, the SBI Group has committed up to $1 billion equivalent rupee loan to Bharti which will also cover any associated transaction costs, the company said.

Global Investment House KSCC is serving as the regional financial advisor on this transaction, Bharti said. Bharti has over 125 million subscriber in India and if the deal goes through, the company would have a major footprint in the African market and would get access to over 40 million customers of Zain in the continent.

Bharti had earlier said the total agreed enterprise valuation of $10.7 billion is likely to result in a total payout of around $9 billion (which includes any loans payable by the operating companies to the Zain Group) based on the estimated net debt of about $1.7 billion as on December 31, 2009.

It has been agreed that $700 million out of the total payable amount would be paid after one-year from closing.

Bharti seals deal with Zain for $10.7 bn - NDTV Profit


It is historic deal. 

*After Sri Lanka and purchased of Warid Telecom Bangladesh and now this Purchase of Zain will give it a global footprint and branding.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Justin Joseph

*Twin towers of 60 storeys, 253 metres (827 feet) The Imperial is ready to move in*




*Now apartments get Imperial feel*

By Priyanka Das Gupta Mar 10 2010

Have you ever thought of having your own slice of the sky, where every fluff of cloud is your own to name to chase or simply blow away? Then The Imperial can surely be your dream home.

Located in the heart of South Mumbai amidst plush neighbourhood, the 60-storey structure is probably one of the tallest structures in Asia. The Imperial is the flagship project of SD Corporation, a joint venture between Shapoorji Pallonji & CO and the Thacker Group, consisting of *two towers of 60 storeys each and at 253 metres (827 feet) above mean sea level.*

The Imperial is a landmark meant for the connoisseurs of high living. It will soon set a new benchmark in luxury living in India redefining opulence and surpassing current benchmarks by a long way, said a company spokesperson.

T*he project has a total of 228 apartments. Of which nearly 70 to 80 per cent have already been sold out.* We will be able to give off the apartments for fit outs by March itself. By Diwali, the owners should be able to start moving in the spokesperson said.

The Imperial will have 3, 4 and 5 BHK apartments including duplex at various levels. *The apartments are priced in the range of Rs 7.5-8 crore and Rs 75-80 crore.* 

Designed by Hafeez Contractor, the two towers have a bouquet of exclusive apartments, ranging from 2,500 sq ft to 10,000 sq ft.

The Imperial possesses a treasure of sumptuously des*igned apartments each meti*culously crafted by ren*owned designers like Pinakin Patel from Mumbai, Neterwala & Aibara Inerior Designers from Mumbai and Craig Nealy Architects from the US, who have given their creative touch to the minutest detail.

The apartments will have marble flooring sourced from Spain and Italy with exclusive features like gas and smoke detectors as well as power back-up system. Power back-up ensures that residents will have electricity supply even when there is a power failure in the elevators and lobbies. The apartments will also house features like folding windows and deck. The tall towers will have entrance lobby with a ceiling that soars three levels with a waterfall around that hugs the glass walls. The towers will have state-of-the-art building management system to monitor everything from security and utility.


----------



## Bingo!

Apartment Advertisement???





oops i thought this was a defense forum..


----------



## jaunty

*Bharti clinches Zain Africa in $10.7bn buyout​*




Shalini Singh, TNN, Mar 25, 2010, 01.01am IST

NEW DELHI: Finally, it was third time lucky for Bharti Airtel. After twice wooing but failing to clinch a merger with South Africa&#8217;s MTN, Bharti&#8217;s ambitions of an African safari have been fulfilled, following the *acquisition of Zain Telecom&#8217;s 15-country Africa operations for a total enterprise value of $10.7 billion.
*
*The acquisition is the second largest by an Indian company since Tata Steel&#8217;s $13.6-billion acquisition of Anglo-Dutch steel maker Corus. It will catapult Bharti to the rank of the sixth-largest telecom service provider in the world by number of subscribers.* And, in an ironic twist of fate, one of Bharti&#8217;s major competitors in its new markets will be MTN.

The board of Zain, which met after the Kuwait Stock Exchange had closed, approved the deal on Wednesday. However, when contacted, Bharti Airtel declined to comment. It is learnt that Bharti Airtel chairman and managing director Sunil Mittal left the country on Monday night and the company is expected to make a formal announcement on Thursday, March 25, the last day for exclusive talks between the two companies.
*
According to the financial arrangement announced by Bharti Airtel on March 21, Bharti has to make a total payout of $9 billion after discounting $1.7 billion of debt. Of this, $8.3 billion will be paid upfront while the remaining $700 million is payable after a year.*

Bharti will be up against some well-entrenched competitors in Africa, including some home-grown companies and others who are parts of global telcos. Additionally, Bharti will have to complete all regulatory clearances in 15 countries. The regulatory challenge may be of a varying degree across these countries but will certainly require some working.

According to analysis by consulting firm BDA India, the combined entity will have 163.5 million subscribers with Zain Africa contributing 41.9 million and Airtel 121.6 million. The combined EBITDA (earnings before interest, tax, depreciation and amortization) margins are 38.3&#37; with Zain Africa&#8217;s EBITDA at 32% and Bharti&#8217;s at 41%. Combined net margins are 15.4% with Zain Africa at 4.1% and Airtel at 23.8%. All figures for Zain are for the nine months ended September 2009 while all figures for Bharti are for the nine months ended December 2009.

The enterprise value per subscriber of the combined entity works out to $217.3. Zain Africa&#8217;s ARPUs are an average of $8.2 (ranging from as high as $25 in Gabon to as low as $3 in Ghana while Bharti&#8217;s ARPU is $4.9.
---

So finally Airtel's aim to expand its business to Africa has been fulfilled and it is one of the major buyouts by an Indian company. Well done

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RajeHind

jaunty said:


> *Bharti clinches Zain Africa in $10.7bn buyout​*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shalini Singh, TNN, Mar 25, 2010, 01.01am IST
> 
> NEW DELHI: Finally, it was third time lucky for Bharti Airtel. After twice wooing but failing to clinch a merger with South Africas MTN, Bhartis ambitions of an African safari have been fulfilled, following the *acquisition of Zain Telecoms 15-country Africa operations for a total enterprise value of $10.7 billion.
> *
> *The acquisition is the second largest by an Indian company since Tata Steels $13.6-billion acquisition of Anglo-Dutch steel maker Corus. It will catapult Bharti to the rank of the sixth-largest telecom service provider in the world by number of subscribers.* And, in an ironic twist of fate, one of Bhartis major competitors in its new markets will be MTN.
> 
> The board of Zain, which met after the Kuwait Stock Exchange had closed, approved the deal on Wednesday. However, when contacted, Bharti Airtel declined to comment. It is learnt that Bharti Airtel chairman and managing director Sunil Mittal left the country on Monday night and the company is expected to make a formal announcement on Thursday, March 25, the last day for exclusive talks between the two companies.
> *
> According to the financial arrangement announced by Bharti Airtel on March 21, Bharti has to make a total payout of $9 billion after discounting $1.7 billion of debt. Of this, $8.3 billion will be paid upfront while the remaining $700 million is payable after a year.*
> 
> Bharti will be up against some well-entrenched competitors in Africa, including some home-grown companies and others who are parts of global telcos. Additionally, Bharti will have to complete all regulatory clearances in 15 countries. The regulatory challenge may be of a varying degree across these countries but will certainly require some working.
> 
> According to analysis by consulting firm BDA India, the combined entity will have 163.5 million subscribers with Zain Africa contributing 41.9 million and Airtel 121.6 million. The combined EBITDA (earnings before interest, tax, depreciation and amortization) margins are 38.3% with Zain Africas EBITDA at 32% and Bhartis at 41%. Combined net margins are 15.4% with Zain Africa at 4.1% and Airtel at 23.8%. All figures for Zain are for the nine months ended September 2009 while all figures for Bharti are for the nine months ended December 2009.
> 
> The enterprise value per subscriber of the combined entity works out to $217.3. Zain Africas ARPUs are an average of $8.2 (ranging from as high as $25 in Gabon to as low as $3 in Ghana while Bhartis ARPU is $4.9.
> ---
> 
> So finally Airtel's aim to expand its business to Africa has been fulfilled and it is one of the major buyouts by an Indian company. Well done





Now its turn for Reliance, TATA teleservices ,Idea along with Essar they are also considered as giants in the world telecom industry and has capabilities to rule the telecom world.


----------



## Optimus

*India to have 28% of world's workforce by 2020​*


> India will add about 120 million people to its working population by 2020, constituting 28 percent of the world's workforce, according to deputy governor of the Reserve Bank of India (RBI).
> "In the decade of 2010-20, India will add 120 million people in the working age-group looking for employment which will make India's working population 28 percent of the global force," said Subir Gokarn.
> "The nearest competitor China, on the other hand, will add only 19 million people in the same period contributing five percent of the global working population," he said speaking at a Confederation of Indian Industry (CII) conference on achieving a double-digit economic growth.
> India is poised to have an upper hand compared to any other nation in terms of working population in the coming years.
> The country's ever increasing workforce has, however, put strains on the largely state-run institutions with most courses still not revised in time to incorporate changes in technology and other spheres.
> Speaking about the strong need for trained and skilled manpower, the deputy governor said if India were to achieve a double digit growth, it would have to effectively employ the increasing workforce.
> Gokarn added that during 2020-2030, India will add another 100 million people to its work force against China which during the period will see a 62 million drop in its working age population.
> Emphasising on the effects of having a larger skilled workforce in a particular sector Gokarn said that employment in service sector increased from 28 percent in 1999-2000 of total population to 30 percent in 2004-05.
> "During the same period, the service sector contribution to GDP has increased from 55 percent to 60 percent," he said.



India to have 28% of World Workforce by 2020


----------



## ramu

> *Bharti-Zain deal finally sealed*
> 
> In the largest ever telecom takeover by an Indian firm, Bharti Airtel on Tuesday signed a deal with Kuwait-based Zain Telecom to buy its African business for $10.7 billion (about Rs 48,000 crore).
> 
> Announcing the deal, Sunil Mittal said, "This agreement is a landmark for global telecom industry and game changer for Bharti.
> 
> "This transaction is a pioneering step towards South-South cooperation and strengthening of ties between India and Africa. With this acquisition, Bharti Airtel will be transformed into a truly global telecom company with operations across 18 countries fulfilling our vision of building a world-class multinational, said Mittal.
> 
> We are excited at the growth opportunities in Africa, the continent of hope and opportunity. We believe that the strength of our brand and the historical Indian connect with Africa coupled with our unique business model will allow us to unlock the potential of these emerging markets. We are committed to partnering with the governments in these countries in taking affordable telecom services to the remotest geographies and bridging the digital divide. I would also like to compliment the Zain group for building world-class operations in Africa and we have enjoyed working with them on this transaction," he said.
> 
> "The extremely tight time lines and the enormity of the task posed a real challenge. Bharti was able to achieve this important milestone through much hardwork and support from SingTel and the external advisors. Appreciation is in order for all the team members involved in this transaction," he further added.
> 
> Asaad Al Banwan, Chairman, Zain Group said, "Since we acquired Celtel in 2005, we have grown substantially to become one of Africa's leading mobile operators, and we are proud of the contribution Zain Africa has made to the development of telecommunications across the continent."
> 
> The acquisition, the second largest by an Indian entity after Tatas' Corus deal, would make Sunil Mittal-led Bharti the world's seventh largest mobile operator with a total subscriber base of about 179 million. It would have estimated revenues of $13 billion.
> 
> With this, Bharti has fulfilled its ambition of entering Africa, where it failed twice in the last two year's to forge a $23 billion merger deal with South African telecom giant MTN.
> 
> Zain has operations in 17 African countries and Bharti has acquired all, but those in Sudan and Morocco.
> 
> The African business would widen Bharti's reach, which was hitherto restricted to Asia and Indian Ocean region with businesses in Sri Lanka, Bangladesh and Seychelles.
> 
> Of the $10.7 billion enterprise value of Zain, Bharti will be paying $8.3 billion upfront and $700 million after a year. It would also take over approximately $1.7 billion of Zain's debts as on December 31, 2009.
> 
> Of the $8.3 billion paid to Zain, Bharti has raised the debt from a consortium of foreign banks and State Bank of India with the lead-arranger and lead-advisor Standard Chartered Bank committing the highest amount -- $1.3 billion followed by $0.9 billion by Barclays.
> 
> The rest of the co-advisors -- ANZ, BNP, Bank of America-Merrill Lynch, Credit Agricole CIB, DBS, HSBC, Bank of Tokyo-Mitsubishi UFJ and Sumitomo Mitsui Banking Corporation -- have allocated $600 million each.
> 
> State Bank of India has agreed up to one billion dollar loan in rupee terms.




Source : Bharti-Zain deal finally sealed - NDTV Profit


----------



## Marxist

*India's ONGC Videsh To Spend $10 Billion On Overseas Acquisitions - CEO*

NEW YORK -(Dow Jones)- ONGC Videsh Ltd., the overseas arm of India's state-owned Oil & Natural Gas Corp. (500312.BY), plans to spend $10 billion on acquiring assets abroad over the next five years, according to a top company official.

The company could also seek additional funding from the government if needed, R.S. Butola, managing director and chief executive officer, said Thursday at a press conference in New York.

Butola is part of a team of Indian officials, including Minister of Petroleum and Natural Gas Murli Deora, in New York to meet with investors. 

India's ONGC Videsh To Spend $10 Billion On Overseas Acquisitions - CEO - FOXBusiness.com


----------



## Marxist

*India's exports go up by 34.8&#37;*

Apr 1: India's exports for February 2010 recorded a 34.8 percent increase at US $ 16091 million as compared to February 2009 whereas the imports for February 2010 showed a growth of 66.4 percent at US $ 25057 million as compared to February 2009.India&#8217;s exports during February, 2010 were valued at US $ 16091 million (Rs. 74547 crore) which was 34.8 per cent higher in dollar terms (26.7 per cent in Rupee terms) than the level of US $ 11941 million (Rs. 58822 crore) during February, 2009. Cumulative value of exports for the period April-2009 to February-2010 was US $ 152983 million (Rs 727345 crore) as against US $ 172379 million (Rs. 774585 crore) registering a negative growth of 11.3 per cent in Dollar terms and 6.1 per cent in Rupee terms over the same period last year.

India&#8217;s imports during February, 2010 were valued at US $ 25057 million (Rs.116082 crore) representing a growth of 66.4 per cent in dollar terms (56.4 per cent in Rupee terms) over the level of imports valued at US $ 15062 million ( Rs. 74198 crore) in February, 2009. Cumulative value of imports for the period April, 2009- February, 2010 was US $ 248401 million (Rs. 1180124 crore) as against US $ 287099 million (Rs. 1289412 crore) registering a negative growth of 13.5 per cent in Dollar terms and 8.5 per cent in Rupee terms over the same period last year.

Oil imports during February, 2010 were valued at US $ 7636 million which was 97.4 per cent higher than oil imports valued at US $ 3869 million in the corresponding period last year. Oil imports during April, 2009- February, 2010 were valued at US$ 73230 million which was 18.2 per cent lower than the oil imports of US $ 89492 million in the corresponding period last year.

Non-oil imports during February 2010 were estimated at US $ 17421 million which was 55.6 per cent higher than non-oil imports of US $ 11193 million in February, 2009. Non-oil imports during April, 2009- February, 2010 were valued at US$ 175171 million which was 11.4 per cent lower than the level of such imports valued at US$ 197607 million in April 2008- February, 2009.

The trade deficit for April 2009- February, 2010 was estimated at US $ 95418 million which was lower than the deficit of US $ 114721 million during April 2008 -February, 2009.


----------



## Chanakyaa

[ *Feel India Series : Article - 4* ]


With their ever-widening use, supercomputers are being increasingly regarded as a strategic resource. *Supercomputers were denied to India in early eighties even when it wanted it for weather forecasting. India decided to enter this area by using the alternative route of parallel processing. India&#8217;s journey from 1986 to 1999, shows the way indigenous innovation changes the control regime and vice versa.*

CSIR&#8217;s National Aerospace Laboratory at Bangalore developed the FLOSOLOVER Mk 1, which was the parallel computing product for computational fluid dynamics. *It demonstrated its feasibility in 1986. This led Cray Research Inc. (US) to negotiate with India&#8217;s Meteorological Department on its safety requirements. The same Cray was reluctant to have a dialogue with India earlier.*

In 1987, the major initiatives of creating the Centre for Development of Advanced Computation (C-DAC) in Pune was launched to develop an Indian supercomputer based on massively parallel processing based architecture. US, which was unwilling to give a supercomputer to India earlier responded by clearing Cray XMP 14, under restrictions in 1988. *There were conditionalities on non-nuclear use as well as in-situ surveillance by US government officials of the strict observance of conditionalities.*

In 1989, the efforts of C-DAC, DRDO, BARC, NAL to develop parallel processing supercomputers gained grounds and signs of success were visible. Later on, C-DAC demonstrated successfully PARAM-8000, a supercomputer with a peak computing power of 1000 M-Flops. 

....

*Since Then What India achieved is a History. 
Super Computers Find theor applications in a variety of Military applications like Nuclear Simulations, Designs and Complex Calculations.
Today We Posess some of the Fastest Super computers of the World, Designed and Developed by India.*

Here we Go...

*1. PARAM 8000*

​


> C-DAC's decade old association with the Institute of Computer Aided Design (ICAD), Moscow of the Russian Academy of Sciences began in 1991-92 when the Department of Science &. Technology, Government of India, brought it under the ambit of an Indo-Russian Scientific Programme, popularly called Integrated long Team Programme (ILTP) of collaboration in science and technology between India and Russia.
> 
> C-DAC, has over the years established a close association with ICAD owing to the Indo-Russian collaboration in Science and Technology. ICAD, an important constituent of the Russian Academy of Sciences, has expertise in the fields of Computational Fluid Dynamics, Finite Element Method, Mathematical Modeling and Scientific Visualization. C-DAC's experience in designing and installing High Performance Computers and in diverse scientific and business computing applications has ensured a good synergy between the two organizations for an effective and mutually beneficial collaboration.
> 
> *The PARAM series for ICAD*
> 
> With the areas identified for research collaborations, a parallel computing system, PARAM 8000 was first installed at ICAD, Moscow in 1991-92 based on the then very powerful Transputer Processor Chip. The Software dealing with Fluid Mechanics and Structural Analysis were operated and parallelized on the system. The efforts were further complemented by C-DAC by optimizing the system software tools and graphics on the installation of PARAM 8000 system at ICAD containing 128 nodes in all.




*2. PARAM 10000 *

​


> *PARAM 10000 is a 6.4 GF parallel computer, which is scalable up-to tera flop range, developed by C-DAC. The processors of PARAM 10000 belong to Sun Enterprise 250 family. Sun Enterprise 250 server accommodates two 400 MHz UltraSPARC II processors for extra-high performance. * PARAM 10000 has three compute nodes and one server node, and the total configuration consists of 8 processors.
> 
> The server is named as e250a and the compute nodes are named as e250b, e250c, and e250d. Each node in PARAM 10000 is a dual processor SMP (shared memory, symmetric multiprocessing) system having 2MB of level-2 cache per CPU.
> 
> The processors are based on SUN Microsystem's UltraSPARC II architecture, each operating at 400 MHz with 64 bit RISC CPU with solaris 2.6 operating system.
> ​
> Each compute node has 512 GB of main memory, extendable up to 2 GB memory with 9.1 GB Ultra SCSI HDD (two 9.1 GB HDD) and the file server has 1 GB Main memory extendable up to 2 GB memory with 9.1 GB Ultra SCSI HDD (four 9.1 GB HDD) and 4mm 12/24 GB Tape Drive. The benefit of UltraSPARC-II processor technology is that it offers easy performance scalability providing support for heavy, compute-intensive applications such as database management, Internet/Intranet or simulation.
> 
> PARAM 10000 system supports PARAMNet and FastEthernet (TCP/TP) as system-area networks. The system software consists of Active Messages (AM) over PARAMNet using C-DAC optimized MPI (CMPI), provided by KSHIPRA, a lightweight protocol developed by C-DAC. Also public domain (mpich version 1.1) over Fast Ethernet (TCP/IP), which offers 100Mbps speed, is supported.
> 
> PARAM 10000 has an advance programming environment with ANSI complaint C and C++ compilers and tools to profile/debug multithreaded programs. The C-DAC HPCC (High Performance Computing and Communication) software is a part of PARAM 10000 programming environment that supports development and execution of both sequential and message passing programs for writing MPI parallel programs.



*PARAMNET*
​


> PARAMNet-II, a low latency, high bandwidth interconnect, provides data rates of 2.5 Gigabits/sec in full duplex over fiber. The message latency is as low as 10 &#181;sec.
> 
> PARAMNet-II uses a 16 port switch and a Network Interface Card (NIC) alongwith an Application Programming Interface i.e. C-DAC's Virtual Interface Provider Library (C-VIPL). The non-blocking architecture of the switch allows multilevel switching for realizing a large cluster. The switch offers very low latency of the order of 0.5 &#181;sec. Use of an Interval routing scheme and group adaptive routing based on Least Recently Used (LRU) algorithm, ensures uniform bandwidth distribution. The NIC is based on C-DAC's Communication Co-Processor-III (CCP-III) chip based on 0.15 micron 1 million gate technology. Implementation of packetisation & reassembly, flow control, protection mechanism, address translation and error recovery in CCP-III, results in low latencies and very low overheads for the CPU.
> 
> PARAM Padma has 12 PARAMNet-II switches connected in two level configurations to form a 64-node CLOS network.



*3. PARAM PADMA*







> The Third Mission for C-DAC in 1999 had a relatively short time span - three-and-a-half years - and the task to lead the nation into the tera era. A teraflop machine cranked out data at a trillion (a million million) floating point operations a second. By the turn of the century, supercomputing architectures had evolved.
> 
> Current thinking was that the best way to achieve high-performance was by adopting a `cluster' architecture. Not just hundreds of nodes in a single parallel processing machine, but hundreds of individual computers, all strung together to create a giant system. The economy came from the individual computers, which were fairly standard off-the-shelf desktop machines - and hence fairly cheap. C-DAC adapted itself to this change and for its teraflop platform, the Param Padma, it deployed 248 Power-4 chips in a 64-way cluster of IBM machines. It clocked just over 1 teraflop at peak speed.
> 
> *On April 1, 2003, the Param Padma was dedicated to the nation in its brand new setting - the Terascale Supercomputing Facility within the C-DAC Knowledge Park in Bangalore. In June that year, it took India for the first time into the ranking of the world's Top 500 supercomputers . It was ranked 171st.*
> 
> The latest Param was a 1,000 times more powerful than the first. In a span of 15 years, C-DAC had built and delivered four generations of supercomputing platforms, and over 50 of these machines were in active use in India as well as in Russia, Canada, Germany and Singapore among other countries. After the United States and Japan, India was the only country to have built supercomputers for use beyond its own shores.



*4. PARAM YUVA*

​


> The PARAM series of cluster computing systems is based on what is called OpenFrame Architecture. PARAM Yuva, in particular, uses a high-speed 10 gigabits per second (Gbps) system area network called PARAM Net-3, developed indigenously by C-DAC over the last three years, as the primary interconnect. This HPC cluster system is built with nodes designed around state-of-the-art architecture known as X-86 based on Quad Core processors. In all, PARAM Yuva, in its complete configuration, has 4,608 cores of Intel Xeon 73XX processors called Tigerton with a clock speed of 2.93 gigahertz (GHz). The system has a sustained performance of 37.8 Tflops and a peak speed of 54 Tflops.
> 
> A novel feature of PARAM Yuva is its reconfigurable computing (RC) capability, which is an innovative way of speeding up HPC applications by dynamically configuring hardware to a suite of algorithms or applications run on PARAM Yuva for the first time. The RC hardware essentially uses acceleration cards as external add-ons to boost speed significantly while saving on power and space. C-DAC is one of the first organisations to bring the concept of reconfigurable hardware resources to the country. C-DAC has not only implemented the latest RC hardware, it has also developed system software and hardware libraries to achieve appropriate accelerations in performance.
> 
> As C-DAC has been scaling different milestones in HPC hardware, it has also been developing HPC application software, providing end-to-end solutions in an HPC environment to different end-users on mission mode. Only in early January, C-DAC set up a supercomputing facility around a scaled-down version of PARAM Yuva at North-Eastern Hill University (NEHU) in Shillong complete with all allied C-DAC technology components and application software.



*

5. TATA EKA*





> EKA is a supercomputer built by the Computational Research Laboratories with technical assistance and hardware provided by Hewlett-Packard. When it was installed in November 2007, it was the 4th fastest in the world and fastest in Asia.[1] *As of June 2009, it is ranked as the 18th fastest in the world and second fastest in Asia.*[2] Eka is the Sanskrit name for number one.
> 
> EKA has 1,794 computing nodes and has a theoretical peak performance of 172.2 Teraflops (tflops or trillion floating point operations per second) and a sustained performance of 132.8 teraflops based on the LINPACK benchmarks which are used by the worldwide community to rank supercomputers based on performance.
> 
> EKA follows a near-circular layout of the data center unlike the traditional hot aisle and cold aisle rows. This near-circular layout enables the building of densely packed supercomputers, and this is the first time this architecture has been tried out on this scale.[citation needed] The CRL supercomputer has been built using CLOS architecture with off-the-shelf servers and Infiniband interconnect technologies with Linux as the operating system. This is the first ever site in the world which has used the dual data rate Infiniband with fibre-optic cable technology.



*
6. BARC ANUPAM :*



> MUMBAI: Bhabha Atomic Research Centre (BARC) has developed a very high speed ANUPAM-XENON/128 supercomputer, achieving another significant miles
> tone in the field of supercomputers.
> The computing speed of this 128 processor ANUPAM supercomputer is 202 Giga Floating Point Operations Per Second (GFLOPS) on High Performance Linpack benchmark program and is about three times faster than the 64-node supercomputer developed in July 2002, Head (computer division) H K Kaura said on Wednesday.
> This 128 ANUPAM supercomputer is built using 64 dual xenon servers as `compute nodes' in a cluster, interconnected by a high speed communication network. Each server is based on dual xenon, 2.4 GHz processors, with 2 GB memory, and 40 GB hard disk.
> The present supercomputer is also more than 6,000 times faster than BARC's first 4-node supercomputer developed in December 1991. So far BARC has developed 16 different models of the ANUPAM series of parallel supercomputers using a variety of processors as `compute nodes' and various technologies for interconnection networks, Kaura said.
> The inter-communication network is designed using Scalable Coherent Interface (SCI), with a very high node-to-node communication speed of 300 megabytes per second and a very low latency of 3.5 microseconds, the scientist added.
> The open source Linux operating system is used on each parallel processing node. For implementing parallel processing applications on the ANUPAM system standard Message Passing Interface (MPI) is available.
> An advanced Parallel File System is implemented on ANUPAM supercomputers for efficiently processing supercomputing jobs with large Input/Output. The system is also equipped with Auto-installers for quick installation of the operating system and other software packages on all the nodes of the system from a central server.
> "The significant feature of the supercomputer is that the system also has self-correcting monitor with features such as, detecting and isolating faulty nodes, stopping the execution in the run-away nodes and monitoring the operation of various of her services", Kaura said.
> BARC is actively pursuing development of supercomputer systems based on parallel processing techniques, primarily, for meeting the in-house requirements of solving very large computational problems for various scientific and engineering applications, since 1991.
> The BARC supercomputers are being used for solving very large computational problems in the fields of Condensed Matter Physics Simulations, Electronics Structures and Molecular Dynamics Simulations, Radiation Chemistry, Atmospheric Chemistry, Finite Element Analysis of non-linear problems, Computational Fluid Dynamics, he said.
> They are also used in the fields of Crystal Structure Analysis, Radiation Hydrodynamics, Neutron Transport Computations, Gamma Ray Simulations, Electromagnetic Plasma Simulations, First Principle Electronic Structure Computations, Structural Analysis and Laser-Atom Interactions.
> In addition to supercomputers at BARC, a number of ANUPAM series of supercomputers have been commissioned at various leading institutes in the country such as Aeronautical Development Agency (ADA) Banglore, Vikarm Sarabhai Space Centre, Thiruvanthapuram, National Centre for Medium Range Weather Forecasting (NCMRWF), New Delhi, Nuclear Power Corporation, Mumbai, IIT Mumbai, IIT Kanpur, UDCT Mumbai and SNDT Mumbai, a senior computer scientist of the division P S Dekhne said.
> Aeronautical Development Agency has also been using ANUPAM series of supercomputers for solving Computational fluid Dynamics problems related to the airflow through the intake ducts of aircrafts.
> NCMRWF, Delhi has been using ANUPAM-Alpha supercomputer for regular processing of weather forecasting computational problems since December, 1999, he said.
> Dekhne said, ANUPAM supercomputers have highly user-friendly software environments and provides very high reliability of operation required for continuous operations of such supercomputers on 24 hours, seven days a week basis, for solving very large problems.
> These systems, being based on commercially available off-the-shelf components, are highly cost effective and easy to manufacture.



*
What BBC Says ?*



> India has launched an advanced supercomputer known as Param Padma.
> 
> IT professionals in Bangalore
> India's IT industry is highly respected
> The move places India in a leading position in the field of supercomputing, normally led by the US and Japan.
> 
> There are plans to market the supercomputer internationally and build on existing markets in Europe, North America and the Far East.
> 
> India began developing supercomputers in the late 1980s after being refused one by the US.
> 
> Arun Shourie, the information technology minister, said the development of the Param Padma at the Centre for Development of Advanced Computing (C-DAC) showed India's technological capabilities.
> 
> *Huge power*
> 
> The advanced supercomputer was launched in the southern city of Bangalore on Tuesday.
> 
> The Param Padma has 1 teraflop of power, which means it can make 1 trillion processes per second.
> 
> 
> *Computer technology is one of India's fastest growing industries
> Such power has previously only been available to countries such as the USA and Japan.*
> 
> 
> *
> "It could also be used for defence and space applications."*
> 
> The thrust of India's supercomputing work, however, will be in areas such as bio-technology, nanotechnology, weather forecasting, climate modelling, seismic data processing and structural mechanics.
> 
> *Increasing market*
> 
> Professor N Balakrishnan of the Indian Institute of Science said the Param Padma had put India into a leading position in supercomputing in the world.
> 
> India plans to market the Param Padma internationally and officials predict that the domestic market for supercomputers will triple from $0.5 billion to $1.6 billion by 2006.
> *
> India's earlier version of the supercomputer 'Param 10,000' with 100 gigaflop (floating point operations per second) memory has been sold to 8 countries including Russia, Canada, Singapore, and Germany.*
> *
> India began developing a supercomputer after being denied a Cray supercomputer by the United States in 1987.*
> 
> The US decision was based on fears that it could be used for military purposes.

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Chanakyaa

*GARUDA*



> The GARUDA High-Speed network is a Layer 2/3 MPLS Virtual Private Network (VPN) connecting select 45 institutions across 17 cities at 10/100 Mbps with Stringent Service Level Agreements with the service provider. This Grid is a precursor to the Gigabit speed nationwide Wide Area Network (WAN) connecting high performance computing resources and scientific instruments for seamless collaborative research and experiments. The High Speed Network is being established at all the Garuda partner institutes in close collaboration with ERNET who is also responsible for the operation, maintenance and management of this network.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Chanakyaa

Denial Driven Innovation

*With their ever-widening use, supercomputers are being increasingly regarded as a strategic resource. Supercomputers were denied to India in early eighties even when it wanted it for weather forecasting. India decided to enter this area by using the alternative route of parallel processing. India&#8217;s journey from 1986 to 1999, shows the way indigenous innovation changes the control regime and vice versa.*

CSIR&#8217;s National Aerospace Laboratory at Bangalore developed the FLOSOLOVER Mk 1, which was the parallel computing product for computational fluid dynamics. It demonstrated its feasibility in 1986. This led Cray Research Inc. (US) to negotiate with India&#8217;s Meteorological Department on its safety requirements. The same Cray was reluctant to have a dialogue with India earlier.

In 1987, the major initiatives of creating the Centre for Development of Advanced Computation (C-DAC) in Pune was launched to develop an Indian supercomputer based on massively parallel processing based architecture. US, which was unwilling to give a supercomputer to India earlier responded by clearing Cray XMP 14, under restrictions in 1988. There were conditionalities on non-nuclear use as well as in-situ surveillance by US government officials of the strict observance of conditionalities.

In 1989, the efforts of C-DAC, DRDO, BARC, NAL to develop parallel processing supercomputers gained grounds and signs of success were visible. Later on, C-DAC demonstrated successfully PARAM-8000, a supercomputer with a peak computing power of 1000 M-Flops. In response, in 1990, the Los Alamos (Worlton) report concluded that supercomputers were not necessary to design the nuclear weapons.

*In 1991-92, C-DAC exported its PARAM supercomputers to Canada, Germany and Russia, whereas others such as NAL&#8217;s FLOSOLVER MkIII, DRDOs&#8217; PACE, etc. matched the capabilities of US made mid-range workstations. In December 1992, the US office of Naval Research sent an official to Bangalore conference to assess the Indian capabilities in super computing. In 1993, the US authorized the licensed conditional export of high performance computers to several Indian institutions.*

In November 1994, C-DAC&#8217;s PARAM 8000 was displayed at the super computing&#8217; 94 Exposition in Washington. It was also announced that a more advanced supercomputer machine with 10 G flops will be within our reach by the end of 1995, and that the export of such supercomputers from India to the developing countries was also possible. In the same year, in response, US diluted the export requirement on the high performance computers even further.

In April 1995, India placed parallel processing super computing on its list of items requiring an Indian export licence. In July 1995, US began to review its supercomputers export controls and in October 1995, US further relaxed in a marked way the export of computers to India.
*
In 1998, C-DAC launched PARAM 10,000 demonstrating India&#8217;s capacity to build 100 Giga Flops machines, which was scalable further to teraflops, reaching the levels reached by advanced nations. In response, the United States further relaxed the export controls. During the same year, the same CRAY company decided to set up a subsidiary in India; interestingly the same company had denied the CRAY supercomputers in 1980s. Then came 11th May 1998, Pokhran II. In response, the US put a complete ban on several components including chips and a new saga begins!*

What we see in this process of innovation chain is simply that an Indian innovation movement in supercomputers was able to force changes in the export control regimes. Our ability to receive the technology embedded in the supercomputers simply depended on our own technological preparedness.

There are some interesting generic lessons in this supercomputer saga. The first is that it requires a driving force for innovation, no matter how able and competent you are. When the idea of building supercomputers through parallel processing was gaining ground in 1985, Germany launched a DM 100 million project called &#8216;Suprenum&#8217; and gave its scientists five years to build parallel processing based supercomputers. However, this project was abandoned mid way because of several reasons including team management issues between the university and industry; but clearly this was due to the fact that there was no driving force, since Germany had other options. India went ahead, because India did not have any options.

*In fact, I remember reading Washington Post, soon after India had exported its PARAM 8000 to Germany, UK & Russia. It said &#8216;Angry India Does It&#8217;, that is, India having been angered at the denial of supercomputers, developed its own. So this anger was the driving force for India and Germany had none, although they had a superior technical manpower to complete successfully the Suprenum project.*

The other interesting aside is that in 1988, the Russians had made an offer of a supercomputer to India. However, the Indian team that visited Russia was not too impressed with the level of hardware etc. and finally India did not buy the supercomputers from Russia. So, India did not become dependent on the Russian technology. Russians themselves have now been importing the Indian supercomputers since early nineties. 

The last issue is that we have a tendency to become relaxed, when the ban gets lifted or the export regulations become little lighter. For example, in 1991-93, when there was some relaxation from the United States, questions were being asked as to whether India should invest further in supercomputers at all.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Hutchroy

*India top money recipient, remits $55 bn in 2009*

MUMBAI: At a time when the global economy has been staring at across-the-board job and salary cuts, inward remittances by Indian expats have continued to surge. This reflects a flight to safety by the Diaspora on the back of the economys resilience amid the global crisis. 

*The provisional balance of payments data released by RBI on Wednesday shows that overseas Indians remitted $55.06 billion in 2009, around 17% higher than what the World Bank had projected for the year.* 

India has been the largest recipient of remittances by its expats for over a decade now. Unlike NRI deposits, which are repatriable, remittances are permanent transfers and hence, add to the external sector strength of an economy. 

According to the World Bank, India continues to be the top remittance receiving country in the world, having attracted significantly higher inflows of $ 51.6 billion in 2008 (followed by China with inflows worth $48 billion and Mexico with $26 billion) compared with $37.2 billion in 2007. 

The World Bank had, however, estimated that remittances would decline to $47 billion in 2009, reflecting a lagged response to a weak global economy. 

Commenting on the trend, Naresh Malhotra, deputy general manager, international banking group of State Bank of India, said: It reflects a flight to safety by the overseas Indians. Besides, the global economy too has picked up in the last six months. The bank accounts for a large share of overseas inward remittances and is estimated to account for around 24% of the market share. 

SBI has been focusing on this business by adopting custom-made products for different markets and sees most of the inflows from the US, Europe and the Middle East, which are the key focus area for the bank in this business. For the Mideast, the bank has also benefited from tie-ups with local players, said an official. 

According to an RBI study on Invisibles in the Balance of payments released earlier this month, higher remittance flows to India could be attributed to relatively higher growth of the Indian economy, making it an attractive investment destination, a hike in interest rate ceilings on NRI deposits since September 2008 and uncertainty in oil prices, which might have induced workers to remit their money to India as a hedging mechanism because of its relatively good growth prospects. 

The World Bank has said though remittance flows to developing countries had shown relative stability during the past crises, during the recent global economic crisis, with both the developed and developing countries facing an economic slowdown, it was argued that remittances to developing countries could witness a significant slowdown. 

Apart from falling income on account of jobless growth, the increased uncertainty about exchange rates during periods of heightened volatility and immigration controls are expected to depress remittance flows. 

From a longer-term perspective, the sharp increase in remittances started with the booming oil industry in the Gulf in the early 80s, resulting in the surge in migrant labour to the region and later in the 90s, the technology boom resulted in a surge in migration of skilled IT professionals in North America and Europe. 

Also, back home, RBI progressively eased restriction in the currency markets since 1991, thereby almost eliminating the illegal hawala market for such remittances by Indians, especially from the Gulf market. Besides, local banks and currency dealers have also devised attractive products to woo inflows from such formal sources.


----------



## SinoIndusFriendship

Hutchroy said:


> *India top money recipient, remits $55 bn in 2009*
> 
> MUMBAI: At a time when the global economy has been staring at across-the-board job and salary cuts, inward remittances by Indian expats have continued to surge. This reflects a flight to safety by the Diaspora on the back of the economys resilience amid the global crisis.
> 
> *The provisional balance of payments data released by RBI on Wednesday shows that overseas Indians remitted $55.06 billion in 2009, around 17% higher than what the World Bank had projected for the year.*
> 
> India has been the largest recipient of remittances by its expats for over a decade now. Unlike NRI deposits, which are repatriable, remittances are permanent transfers and hence, add to the external sector strength of an economy.
> 
> According to the World Bank, India continues to be the top remittance receiving country in the world, having attracted significantly higher inflows of $ 51.6 billion in 2008 (followed by China with inflows worth $48 billion and Mexico with $26 billion) compared with $37.2 billion in 2007.
> 
> The World Bank had, however, estimated that remittances would decline to $47 billion in 2009, reflecting a lagged response to a weak global economy.
> 
> Commenting on the trend, Naresh Malhotra, deputy general manager, international banking group of State Bank of India, said: It reflects a flight to safety by the overseas Indians. Besides, the global economy too has picked up in the last six months. The bank accounts for a large share of overseas inward remittances and is estimated to account for around 24% of the market share.
> 
> SBI has been focusing on this business by adopting custom-made products for different markets and sees most of the inflows from the US, Europe and the Middle East, which are the key focus area for the bank in this business. For the Mideast, the bank has also benefited from tie-ups with local players, said an official.
> 
> According to an RBI study on Invisibles in the Balance of payments released earlier this month, higher remittance flows to India could be attributed to relatively higher growth of the Indian economy, making it an attractive investment destination, a hike in interest rate ceilings on NRI deposits since September 2008 and uncertainty in oil prices, which might have induced workers to remit their money to India as a hedging mechanism because of its relatively good growth prospects.
> 
> The World Bank has said though remittance flows to developing countries had shown relative stability during the past crises, during the recent global economic crisis, with both the developed and developing countries facing an economic slowdown, it was argued that remittances to developing countries could witness a significant slowdown.
> 
> Apart from falling income on account of jobless growth, the increased uncertainty about exchange rates during periods of heightened volatility and immigration controls are expected to depress remittance flows.
> 
> From a longer-term perspective, the sharp increase in remittances started with the booming oil industry in the Gulf in the early 80s, resulting in the surge in migrant labour to the region and later in the 90s, the technology boom resulted in a surge in migration of skilled IT professionals in North America and Europe.
> 
> Also, back home, RBI progressively eased restriction in the currency markets since 1991, thereby almost eliminating the illegal hawala market for such remittances by Indians, especially from the Gulf market. Besides, local banks and currency dealers have also devised attractive products to woo inflows from such formal sources.



2010 & on remittance figures will be much, MUCH LESS. Care to fathom why?


----------



## ramu

SinoIndusFriendship said:


> 2010 & on remittance figures will be much, MUCH LESS. Care to fathom why?



Lets hear to your theory ...

Go on


----------



## Chanakyaa

PARAM Power - Interview with Shri. R.K. Arora
Hindustan Times, New Delhi

The Centre for Development of Advanced Computing (C-DAC) is a government company under the Department of Information Technology (DIT). It was set up in March 1988 as India's national initiative for the development of indigenous supercomputers when the U.S. Government refused to export supercomputers to India.

The Rs. 70 crores company that has done India proud by developing the PARAM series of high-end supercomputers is now eyeing the eGovernance market. C-DAC chief, Shri. R.K. Arora, speaks about India's supercomputing capabilities and the eGovernance initiatives.

Excerpts from an interview.

Tell us about India's top-of-the line supercomputers. How do they compare with the global counterparts?

We brought out India's first high performance computer PARAM 8000 in 1991 with a peak computing power of 1 gigaflop. This was the time when the computer industry in India was in its infancy and the software industry was just about shaping up. Collecting a team of engineers and scientists to build a system was quite a challenge. We continued to update the technology and brought out subsequent models PARAM 8600 in 1993, PARAM 9000 in 1995 and recently PARAM 10000 in 1998. We now have another new model called PARAM Anant. The PARAM 10000 (that can perform 100 billion mathematical operations per second) was the most powerful system in Asia outside Japan. We are now working towards building a teraflop system. With this, we would be in the league of only a few nations, which have the capability to build teraflop range of supercomputers. There are only two in that category at present - USA and Japan. There are only 12 systems in the world above 1 teraflop peak computing power.

Why are the supercomputer series named PARAM?

The Supercomputer of C-DAC was named PARAM as an acronym of "PARAllel Machine." Interestingly, PARAM also implies 'Supreme' in Sanskrit.

How much do these supercomputers cost? Are these prices lower than the global market?

The cost of a supercomputer actually depends upon its size and power. The technology adopted in PARAM supercomputers is that of parallel processing. The cost could vary anywhere from say Rs. 10 lakhs to Rs. 10 crores. The price of our systems is very cost effective compared to the global market.

What is India's position as far as supercomputers are concerned? Is India emerging as a major power in this field?

India is one of the few countries in the world to have built capability of designing and building supercomputers. However, there are developments on this front in other countries as well such as China, Israel, Russia and Korea.

How many supercomputers have you sold so far?

C-DAC has sold approximately 50 PARAM systems of different sizes and configuration across the globe since its inception. Seven of these are located outside India in Russia, Germany, Canada and Singapore and the rest are in India.

What are the present uses and applications of supercomputers?

The usage of supercomputers have increased manifold of late. These applications have been traditionally described as Grand Challenge problems and the systems are used to solve problems which are called "mission critical". Some examples are weather modeling, seismic data processing, structural mechanics, molecular modeling, materials design, large body simulations and so on. The usage in business is also emerging - banking and financial modeling, data warehousing/data mining, large data centre and hosting applications.

How difficult is it for an average computer-literate to operate a supercomputer?

Usage of supercomputers based on parallel processing technology requires considerable training and experience. This is distinct from the traditional computers where user-friendly tools are available. In order, therefore, to make parallel machines more popular, equally good, user-friendly tools are needed.

Can organizations or individuals access your supercomputing facilities on a short-term or part-time basis? What would be the costs involved?

Supercomputers are used as an infrastructure facility as they cannot be created at every other place due to high cost of installation and maintenance. So the practice is to provide access to such facilities by a number of users from remote places. Based on the availability of high bandwidth communication links, such access has been made possible. We have created a National PARAM Supercomputing Facility (NPSF) in Pune solely with this objective.

Do we import supercomputers or their components from other countries?

A number of hardware components and software tools are required for building supercomputers. As all these are not available in the country, they have to be imported from outside.

Why is your organization now promoting eGovernance so aggressively?

eGovernance is a technology driven methodology to realize economic prosperity leading to transparency, high velocity of business, improved productivity and an exciting business opportunity in the channels of Government activities.

The eGovernance activities in India have increased particularly in the last two years and more such development activities are on the horizon and more States are being involved in It A market of US$ 1 billion is easily seen in the Indian context.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kinetic

WOW! Best among the series. As a CS engineer I like computer. *Currently C-DAC developing Petaflop supercomputers.* First one will be ready by 2012. It will revolutionize India's capabilities in hi tech, atomic, space, weather and defence areas. 


*According to C-DAC director: "We will compete with the Americans in this supercomputing technology and offer it at a cheaper rate for the world market,&#8221; scientist SP Dixit, director of C-Dac and principal investigator of high performance computing centre, leading the 150 team of scientists, said.

With petaflop technology, the supercomputer can perform 100 lakh crore mathematical calculations per second, Joseph said. C-Dac&#8217;s latest PARAM Yuva supercomputer can calculate one lakh crore calculations per second.*

Jai Ho!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Chanakyaa

Petaflops..
2012 will be truely exciting.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mirza Jatt

good work xinix...can you tell more about 2012 Petaflop computers ?


----------



## pop_alsa

XiNiX said:


> The other interesting aside is that in 1988, the Russians had made an offer of a supercomputer to India. However, the Indian team that visited Russia was not too impressed with the level of hardware etc. and finally India did not buy the supercomputers from Russia. So, India did not become dependent on the Russian technology. Russians themselves have now been importing the Indian supercomputers since early nineties.
> 
> *The last issue is that we have a tendency to become relaxed, when the ban gets lifted or the export regulations become little lighter.* For example, in 1991-93, when there was some relaxation from the United States, questions were being asked as to whether India should invest further in supercomputers at all.



Moral of story - India failed to create solid base in Aviation/aircraft R&D during last 40 years because Russian imports were available easily and we got relaxed.

By the way, USA has refused to share semiconductor fab technology just recently and India got angry again. Get ready for more feel threads.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sparklingway

Whatever Xinix might be doing and his thread titles are certainly kind of derogatory; but the machines are awesome.

What is Tata using EKA for?


----------



## Hulk

I am fortunate to have seen Param 10000 and met Dr Vijay P. Bhatkar 5 times in my life.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chanakyaa

Dear Valued Pakistani Members,

I Dont intend to offend any one here. 
I am simply trying to give u all a glimpse of what India has gained WITHOUT EVEN ONCE USING DELIBERATE NAMES OF ANY HOSTILE NATION.

*I am an Engineer who loves Technology I dont want to Fire Guns or Create a situation in a "VERSES" Discussion that Leads to all Ill Words.*

I want to Show Indian Might : Yes
I want to Show Pakistans Deficit : *NO , I dont have to, i Dont Intend it to.*

*My feeling is the same like u when ...

You show photos from ur nation....
You Let us see those awesome f16 and JF17 Pics...
You Share Pics from ur Common streets...

I am doing the same things.. picking stuff from Technology Street and Showing u "My Technological Super Power - India"*



graphican said:


> XiNiX,
> 
> you are making arrogant posts these days and I am kind thinking how insecure you feel that you have to address even minor issues to arouse a sense of superiority upon Pakistan.



I have no Intention to put Pakistan anywhere mate. 
*All the weapons/technology i showed WILL BE USED AGAINST ANY HOSTILE NATION , NOT Only Pakistan.*

*I Just want to Educate My Fellow Country men and Your Countrymen about India's Technology Edge.*



Creder said:


> man what is wrong with this guy ive been seeing feel this and might that threads all over pdf lol



I have SERIOUSLY Read the Rules of PDF. I have Violated No Law.
Neither i said anything like "Going To Moon on a Su MKI" ....

I guess u Realised what i Intended you to.
Stay Tuned.. u'll Like more of These.




pak-yes said:


> Well Xinx i hate to say this but your standards are extremely low.Posting such threads to gain a sense of Superiority over a 10 times smaller enemy.
> 
> It would be better if you would post these things in a Chinese Forum.They would give you appropriate reply.



In This Forum, we have many Chinese as well.
I anly meant to make u all understand that India is a technology Giant and Not "Crappy" , "Rubbish" as Mostly suggested... But I HAVE INSURED THAT THE THREADS DONT INCLUDE ANY THING AGAINST A PARTICULAR NATION .

Just like if You Show off F16s, Its Meant for Any Enemy of Pakistan... My Gadgets are NOT directed towards pakistan Alone.

Plus, India is a democracy.. so ur valuable opinion of "my low quality posts" surely counts as per our system.. But over 70 Thanks in 4 Threads Say otherwise.

Plz Dont be Offended, 
*I am NOT Telling u That India is Superior .. I am Just telling you what India Have...*



StealthQL-707PK said:


> XiNix, every title you put something like this, silly !!
> 
> "Feel The Might :: The Indian SAMs"
> "Feel The Depth : Indian Radar Systems"
> "Feel The Dominance : Indian Spy Satellites"
> "Feel The Might : Indian Defence Review - 2009"
> "Feel The IT Muscle : Indian SuperComputers "
> etc.


*
Atleast you remembered those Silly Titles ... My Purpose is Solved.*
Come on Mate.. Enjoy the "Troll Free".. "FlameLess" Content.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Chanakyaa

indianrabbit said:


> I am fortunate to have seen Param 10000 and met Dr Vijay P. Bhatkar 5 times in my life.



*Ah.. Yes.. Very Fortunately i have actually Worked on It..... Though i had no idea what i could use it for*

My Father was Incharge of the PARAM Facility when it was getting Installed at one of the NITs and It was just amazing.. 

As far as I remember ( i was too young at that time ) ..* a Satellite Image of The City was Being Analysed by M.Tech/PhD Scholars using PARAM.. perhaps some Urban Development Project was there.*

We used to even Dine with the pune Engineers and Guess what.. since my Mumma was away we used to cook food together.. as They didnt liked the Food at Hotels.

I am really Lucky to Pose have my personal PARAM pics.. They are Simply Awesome.

Infact at the NIT , i am referring to we have Both .. PARAM 8000 and PARAM 10000.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Justin Joseph

*Geithner, US monetary maven, says India's economic policy is admirable*

WASHINGTON: The most striking aspect about Timorthy Geithner as he walks into the room is how relaxed he looks, considering he carries the weight of the US  and pretty much the world's  economy on his shoulders. Perhaps that should have been "youthful shoulders." Geithner at 47 looks 32, fellow monetary maven Ken Duberstein once complained, adding that "you need to have in these compelling times gray hair and gravitas. It's not that he's not qualified; it's how he looks." His secret service code-name is fencing master, and his fitness and agility (he's said to be top notch in tennis, basketball, windsurfing, and snowboarding among other sports) is the envy of Washington's political salons and power corridors.

Indeed, from the time he took over as US Treasury Secretary in January 2009, the knives have been out for Tim Geithner. Congress, speaking for Main Street, accuses him of coddling Wall Street. Wall Street accuses him of abetting socialism. "Yet when the history books are written," Atlantic magazine said in a recent assessment, "Geithner will be recognized as Barack Obama's key lieutenant in the struggle to right the economy and fix the finance system."

Geithner himself is blasé about being on what many regard as the burning deck, having famously  and drily  remarked once that he "lives for such crises." On this particular spring afternoon he's meeting four Indian correspondents at the historic Treasury Department building ahead of his visit to India next week, Geithner has reason to be pleased. The US economy is finally showing a small uptick, adding 163,000 jobs in March. One of the oldest wings of the executive (The Dept of Treasury was established in 1779) is pulling its weight, and pundits are starting to extol the man they vilified only a few months earlier as a lackey of capitalism for pulling the US out of a trough, with the Treasury at the center of the grand rescue.

Geithner, who is the 75th Treasury Secretary, is as proximate to Obama (physically too, the Treasury Building is next to the White House) as his forbear Alexander Hamilton was to George Washington -- for more than one reason. Both share an NGO legacy. During the early 1980s, Geithner's father Peter Geithner oversaw Ford Foundation's microfinance programs in Indonesia developed by Ann Dunham Soetoro, President Barack Obama's mother. Prior to that, Geithner Sr headed the Ford Foundation operations in India, which led to a toddler Tim spending his early years in New Delhi, where he had a crack at cricket but remained true to baseball.

He's returned to India a few times thereafter as he worked his way through Dartmouth, Johns Hopkins, Washington's lobbyists' lane K Street, Wall Street, and the government, and retains an unvarnished respect for New Delhi, praising its "steady hand" and steely resolve in meeting the economic downturn that shook much of the world. "I have huge admiration for India's policies in the economic, financial (sector) ... for what they have accomplished in dealing with this difficult time," he said in an interview. "One reason I am going to India is to get a better sense of what is happening there -- both in the economy and the broaden reform process in the financial sector and elsewhere. As always I am going to make sure that the leaders in Indian get to understand directly how we are managing our challenges here," he said. US learning economic lessons from India  who would have thunk?

The visit of a US Treasury Secretary to India may not seem as consequential as that of a Secretary of State (Hillary Clinton) or Defense Secretary (Bob Gates), but it has the virtue of being totally delinked from AfPak issues, since those two countries are insignificant in the Treasury scheme of things. Instead, the visit seals India's hyphenation with China at least insofar as economic sweepstakes go. Geithner's main agenda in New Delhi is to launch the new US-India Economic and Financial Partnership, along with finance minister Pranab Mukherjee, along the same lines as the one Washington has with Beijing.

But any comparison between the two Asian giants stops right there  and it's not because of the disparity in their economic clout that drives many Indians to despair. Instead, Geithner suggests,* it is the level of comfort US has with India's transparency and fairness, compared with China, with whom Washington has been on the verge of an ugly spat over currency exchange rate manipulation.* "The differences are mostly defined by the differences in our economies," Geithner said cautiously, reluctant to be drawn into a discussion on China. "We're not going to be talking in India about the exchange rate regime." India, he says, is "becoming more open, runs a flexible exchange rate regime. Its basic pattern in growth has been less export dependent, oriented over time. Different economy, different structure, different choices."

It's an agreeable consonance that pleases Washington, which is otherwise uncomfortable with some of India's diplomatic and political choices (vis-à-vis AfPak and Iran). But Geithner insists Obama has a "deep commitment" to strengthening the relationship with New Delhi and a "deep appreciation" for the challenges India is facing. That's the message, he says, that he will be bringing -- to the place where he first swung a bat. 

Geithner, US monetary maven, says India's economic policy is admirable - US - World - The Times of India


----------



## Justin Joseph

*India market soars for business jet makers*

IANS, Apr 4, 2010, 12.11pm IST
NEW DELHI: With the number of billionaires and high net worth individuals in India growing, business jet makers are intensifying efforts to sell their aircraft in India which industry sources say will need over 250 aircraft in the next 10 years.

"We are very optimistic about India. We have good business here as India is an expanding market," said Roger Sperry, vice president, sales, of the US-based Gulfstream.

"Earlier most of our sales were in the US, but now at least 60 percent of our sales are outside. We have built new facilities for the production of our latest offerings," Jerry said.

Gulfstream Aerospace Corp is a wholly owned subsidiary of General Dynamics. It had a record sale of 250 business jets in 2008 when recession spread worldwide. It is looking to increase its presence in the Asian market.

"Asia is the first to recover from recession. We are meeting with prospective customers," Jerry had told IANS during the recent Hyderabad Air show.

Another player in the growing segment is Canada-based Bombardier. Its market forecast said that 1,030 deliveries will take place in the next 10 years (2009-18).

*And this includes 250 business jets for India and 300 for China.*

"India represents tremendous opportunity for business aviation," Avid Dixon, Bombardier's regional vice president, sales (Asia Pacific), told IANS.

Bombardier has a 24 percent market share in the region. It displayed Learjet 60 XR, Challenger 850 and Global 5000 business jets at the Hyderabad air show.

An Ernst & Young report had earlier said India forms 12 per cent of the worldwide business jets market, quoting the Brazilian executive jet manufacturer Embraer. The report said the demand for private or business jets in India is expected to grow at 50 per cent on an annual basis over the next few years.

Embraer, which has been showcasing its new mid-size jet, Legacy 500, in the country, is aiming to garner $1 billion by selling executive jets in the next 10 years.

Aviation industry reports say the demand for business jet is expected to go up by 14 percent a year in the next 10 years.

Experts say the main reason for the rise in demand is that a business aircraft is no more seen as a luxury but a tool for increased productivity. Private or business jets allow business leaders to use their time more productively.

And that's why they say the Tata Group entered the space to start aircraft charter and fractional ownership programmes in the country and picked up a stake in BJETS - a Singapore- and Mumbai-based personal aviation provider in 2008.

According to Gulfstream, India's present share of business jets fleet is less than one percent - 123 aircraft - of the 18,000 business jets worldwide.

The jet maker currently offers back-up support to its customers through Air Works, a maintenance, repair and overhauling (MRO) company in India.

The company will roll out by 2012 a new business jet, G650, which it says will be the biggest, fastest, longest range purpose-built business jet.

"We have successfully completed its first voyage aloft on Nov 25 last year and it is due to enter service in 2012. G650 can fly 51,000 ft and has a range of 7,000 nautical miles," said 

India market soars for business jet makers - India Business - Biz - The Times of India


----------



## Justin Joseph

*Nano has a Smooth Ride in first year*

Tata Motors now eyes the US, European and African markets.
Ashok Raghunath Vichare's house in a quiet corner of suburban Mumbai is still abuzz with activity -camera flashes, television bytes, flurry of questions and curious journalists.

"People are flying thousands of kilometers just to talk to me. *People from Australia, the US, France and Korea have visted my home.* If it weren't for the Nano, who would have known me", asks the 56-year-old government servant and the first buyer of the world's cheapest car.

While Nano has brought unprecedented fame to the Vichares, it has revolutionised travel for more than 25,000 others - out of the 100,000 people selected through a ballot to be the first recipients of the car - till date.

To speed up delivery, the company is ramping up production at two manufacturing plants in Uttarakhand and Gujarat. It is hopeful of completing the delivery process (for 100,000 cars) and possibly reopen bookings well before the end of this year.

Company officials say the new Sanand plant in Gujarat, shifted out of Singur in West Bengal, with a capacity of 500,000 units per annum will start commercial operations later this month. The Pantnagar plant in Uttarakhand has the capacity to produce 70,000 units annually.

The Nano  cheaper by about 57 per cent to the nearest competitor, Maruti Alto, in the first 45 days of booking - is expected to fetch a resurgent demand this time too.

The demand for cheap and personal transport in India made some of the world's biggest and veteran car makers scamper to their drawing boards in an attempt to replicate the feat achieved by Tata Motors.

While some, like Korea's biggest automotive brand Hyundai, are striving to roll out a Rs 2,00,000 car that will have an engine capacity of less than 800cc, Bajaj-Renault-Nissan alliance suffered a setback following differences over the positioning of their low-cost car.

As many as six international auto companies -- General Motors, Nissan, Fiat, Hyundai, Volkswagen and Bajaj Auto -- are in the race to build mini cars to rival Nano in terms of pricing and quality.

Nano is expected to have its first competitor in the second half of next year when Hyundai's low-cost car hits the market, followed by Bajaj's small car in 2012.

Tata Motors is facing a tough challenge in terms of pricing. While the concept behind the car revolves around low-cost manufacturing, surging raw material prices has put added pressure on the company. Industry experts say that Tata Motors will have to make an upward revision in prices when bookings reopen later this year.

To add to its woes, the manufacturers faced negative publicity on safety issues  last year and early this year  with five Nanos reportedly catching fire.

The company was prompt to take action against the supplier of the electrical switch  believed to be responsible for the initial defect. However, when a moving Nano burst into flames late last month, company offcials had to little to say.

"We are investigating the matter" is all that Prakash M Telang, managing director, India operations, Tata Motors, said.

Several of the more than 200,000 applicants cancelled their bookings due to the prolonged period of delivery. Some customers sold their allotments at a premium. The car has also lost its premium tag in the used car market following the fire incidents. Nano commanded a premium of 20-25 per cent barely three months back but prices have now cooled to the on-road price.

Hurdles such as these, however, have not deterred the company in *taking the people's car overseas to developed markets such the United States and Europe and Africa. Tata Motors is gearing up to launch the European version of Nano (Nano Europa) next year.*

Nano has a Smooth Ride in first year


----------



## Justin Joseph

*Develop fuel efficient cars for affluent Indians: Obama*

Lalit K Jha/PTI / Washington April 03, 2010, 13:24 IST
Arguing that more Indians are interested in buying cars due to their rising living standards, President Barack Obama has emphasised the need to develop fuel efficient vehicles to overcome the possible acute shortage of oil.

During a discussion on jobs and economy in Charlotte in North Carolina, Obama said America should make sure that such cars are made in the US.

"Think about it. China, if they get even half of the number of cars per capita, per population, that we have right now. There are a lot of folks in India. And their standards of living are all starting to rise and they're all starting to be interested in buying cars," Obama said.

"The fact of the matter is, is that if they even approach the amount of car ownership that we have, oil will run out very quickly and on the way, prices will just spike up naturally, no matter what we do," he said.

Obama said there was a huge need to increase fuel efficiency and that is why he raised the national fuel efficiency standard.

"But, frankly, even with us raising those standards, I think consumers just in terms of their pocketbook interests are going to be even more interested in buying hybrids and electric cars," he said.

Obama said America should make sure that those cars are made in the United States and said the second thing the country needs to do is to create the electricity grid, also known as the smart grid.

"We have got kind of a creaky infrastructure when it comes to electricity, and that's one of the major investments that we want to start making. And that, by the way, is an investment that only government, working with the private sector, can help to make," he added.

"We are going to have to help create that infrastructure, just like broadband lines, just like a whole bunch of basic 21st century infrastructure, so we've got the platform in order to succeed and compete economically.

"That's what the Chinese are doing. That's what the Indians are doing. That's what the Germans are doing. That's what the United States is going to have to do," Obama said.

Develop fuel efficient cars for affluent Indians: Obama


----------



## Justin Joseph

*'Living in India as a kid is great gift to me'*

Set to embark on his maiden official visit to India next week, *US Treasury Secretary Timothy Geithner says it was a "great gift" for him to have lived in New Delhi for five years during his childhood, *where he learnt to play cricket.

*"It was a great gift to me and a great gift to any American...To be exposed to India at an early stage," Geithner told a group of Indian reporters here.*

Geithner lived in India from 1968-1973 when his father was the Deputy Resident Representative for the Ford foundation in New Delhi.

"I went to AIS (American International School), from second to sixth grade. I lived in Friends Colony," Geithner said.

"I grew up with my parents friends who were people involved in development at a time when it was a great era of optimism and development," he said, vividly recollecting his life in New Delhi.

The Treasury Secretary said "as a young child I was able to see how much of India lives to not just in extreme poverty but in a country with India's great opened dynamism tradition is a great gift for an American".

"To watch and see how the impact America had on the world for good and sometimes not so good is a great gift to have as a young kid," he said.

Geithner says it is in New Delhi that he learnt to play cricket and baseball.

"I was lucky, I learnt not just to play cricket but I learnt to play baseball," he said. He added that he no longer plays cricket.

After he left India in 1973, Geithner had been to India four times  all on official or business trip.

"I have not spent very much time there and I have not travelled extensively since then," he said.

'Living in India as a kid is great gift to me'


----------



## Justin Joseph

*'India's economic dynamism opens door for UAE firms'*

2010-04-03 21:20:00
3, (IANS) The economic dynamism of India opens door for the investors from United Arab Emirates, Dubai Export Development Coroporation chief Saed Al Awadi said Saturday.

*'India is currently Dubai's major trading partner with over 40 percent of the emirate's exports going to the country. The economic and entrepreneurial dynamism in India opens door for our firms not only to consider entering the market if they have not already done so, but also to extend their reach,' Al Awadi said.
*
Factors that have led to India becoming a target export market is the opening up of its economy, including the rapid growth of the middle class segment which is a major attraction for exporters due to its increasing size and purchasing power, he said at a seminar on 'Exporting Opportunities in India'.

The seminar organised by the Dubai Export Development Corporation (EDC) was attended by the representatives of more than 40 UAE companies, WAM news agency reported.

Sanjay Verma, Consul General of India, A.J. Vidiaysagar, chief executive officer of State Bank of India Dubai Branch, and Navin Kapoor, managing director of Xpertise Unlimited, were also present on the occasion. 

'India's economic dynamism opens door for UAE firms'


----------



## Justin Joseph

*India Inc's M&A deal tally hits $19 billion so far this year*

NEW DELHI: Driven by Bharti Airtel's $10.7- billion takeover deal for the African assets of Kuwait's Zain Telecom, the total value of merger and
acquisition deals in the country in the first quarter of 2010 has nearly quadrupled to a whopping $19 billion.

According to VCCEdge, the financial research platform of VCCircle, the value of merger and acquisition (M&A) deals in India rose to $19.20 billion in the first quarter of this year, up from $5.19 billion a year ago.

The number of domestic transactions doubled from 39 deals worth $2.27 billion in Q1 of 2009 to 80 deals worth $4.06 billion in the same period of this year, VCCEdge said.

Further, there were 51 outbound deals in the period under consideration, while the figure stood at 24 a year ago. In terms of value, the increase was more than seven times, primarily due to the Bharti - Zain deal.

The number of inbound deals also rose to 29 in first three months of 2010 from 24 deals in the same period of 2009.

Going forward, the value and volume of Indian M&A activity is likely to increase as investor confidence and liquidity returns to the market.

"Strategic investors will try to take advantage of lower valuations in the midst of the crisis and strengthen their position across various sectors," the report said.

A sector wise analysis shows that telecommunication services, energy and healthcare were the most targeted sectors as these segments attracted deals worth $14.03 billion, $1.17 billion and $961 million respectively.

Big ticket deals dominated the M&A space this year as large deals (worth $100 million and above) accounted for as much as 90 per cent of total capital invested in the first quarter this year.

The top two deals in the first three months of this year were the $10.7-billion acquisition of Zain's African operations by Bharti Airtel, followed by the $1.8 billion acquisition of tower assets of Aircel by GTL Infrastructure.

Other major deals in the period under consideration include Fortis Healthcare' $685-million investment in Parkway Holdings, Essar Group's $600 million acquisition of Trinity Coal Corp and Telenor ASA's $433 million stake buy in Unitech Wireless.

The five major deals in the first quarter of this year accounted for over 71 per cent of the total M&A deals, the report added. 

India Inc's M&A deal tally hits $19 billion so far this year-Corporate Trends-News By Company-News-The Economic Times


----------



## Justin Joseph

*L&T first pvt firm in India with Rs 1,00,000-cr order book*

Larsen & Toubro (L&T), the largest technology, engineering and construction company in India, has accumulated an order book worth over Rs 1 lakh crore.

*We are the first private sector player in the country to achieve this feat, said A M Naik, chairman and managing director of L&T,* after receiving the annual Best Company of the Year award of Business Standard here yesterday.

*The government-owned power equipment maker, Bharat Heavy Electricals Ltd (BHEL), is the only company ahead of L&T in this regard, with an order book of over Rs 1.5 lakh crore, said sources.*

A M NaikThe $8.5-billion (Rs 38,300 crore) turnover L&T had reached an order book position of Rs 91,104 crore as on December 31, 2009. Of this, the engineering and construction sectors contribution was Rs 89,375 crore. It got another lot of orders worth more than Rs 9,000 crore in the past two-three weeks. The current order book position of the construction division alone was close to Rs 60,000 crore, said sources.

L&Ts operations are mainly grouped under engineering and construction, electrical and electronics, and machinery and industrial products.

While public sector players such as BHEL get orders from the government by default and due to the ongoing huge power generation capacity addition programme, companies like L&T must compete with several international players to bag orders, said an industry expert.

However, gross sales revenue for L&T during the quarter ended December 31, 2009, was six per cent lower at Rs 8,139 crore against the corresponding period of the previous year. This was despite 22 per cent growth in order inflow during the period.

L&T reasoned that sales revenue was subdued as a result of slower progress of certain jobs due to various extraneous factors, as well as the effect of delayed financial closure on a few infrastructure projects. Deferment in release of some high-value customers orders, including those in the hydrocarbon upstream sector, also resulted in lower sales during the quarter.

Typically, our projects are executed over a period of 24-36 months and the order book position is poised for more growth, said a company executive.

Today, the company said it had won a design and build order worth Rs 566 crore from software firm Cognizant Technologies Solutions India for construction of their campus at Chennai and a Rs 280-crore order for constructing multi-storied residential apartments at Gurgaon in Haryana.

Recently L&T had won a Rs 1,013-crore turnkey project for redeveloping four oil well platforms in the second phase of Mumbai High North (MHN), and an order worth Rs 2,035 crore from ONGC Mangalore Petrochemicals (OMPL), to construct a petrochemical aromatics complex to come up at a special economic zone in Mangalore.

A week ago, L&Ts construction division had bagged six orders aggregating Rs 1,181 crore for construction of power transmission lines and substation works, which included three orders worth Rs 741 crore from the Gulf markets. Larsen & Toubro (Oman) LLC, a subsidiary of L&T in Muscat, also bagged a Rs 668-crore order recently for constructing various buildings and infrastructure projects in the Sultanate of Oman.

L&T first pvt firm in India with Rs 1,00,000-cr order book


----------



## Justin Joseph

*Scope bright for India-Oman tie-up *

KOCHI: Ambassador of Sultanate of Oman Humaid Al- Maani said that there were many fronts where joint investment by Oman and India was possible.

Interacting with the business community in Kochi on Saturday, Al-Maani said that programmes to promote the tourism and health sectors in Kerala should be given importance.

*Food security is the top priority for the Oman Government.

Around 80 percent of the seafood consumed in Oman is from Kerala. The health sector is registering an overall growth in Asia, and it is evident in Kerala as well, he said.*

The government wants private players to take the lead in the education sector.

So, there are huge investment opportunities in the sector, Al-Maani said.

Oman, which has entered into Free Trade Agreements with countries like China, Singapore and Australia, plans to extend such partnerships.

Though some of the traders who attended the programme stressed the need for starting a consulate in Kerala, Al-Maani said that the chances of it happening soon were rare.

Khalid Al Jabri, Cultural Attache, Oman Embassy, also participated in the interactive session organised by the Kerala Chamber of C o m m e r c e a n d Industry(KCCI).

KCCI chairman K M Abdulla, who presided over the meeting, presented a memento to Al-Maani. KCCI vice-chairman P Unnikrishnan Nair proposed a vote of thanks.

?scope-bright-for-india-oman-tie-up?


----------



## Justin Joseph

*State Bank to hire 15,000 Business Correspondents*

Mumbai: In order to expand their presence in the rural areas, State Bank of India (SBI) plans to hire 15,000 Business Correspondents (BC), who will help the people in rural area to open a bank account. SBI's move is in tune with the Budget decision to provide banking facilities in all domiciles with more than 2,000 people.

"It is not possible for banks to open branches in every village, so Business Correspondents and Business Facilitator (BF) model would help in taking banking facilities to every part of the country," said O P Bhatt, Chairman of SBI. The BCs can act as a mini-bank branch with facilities of cash withdrawals and deposits up to Rs 10,000. The BC is connected to a local branch that supervises the functioning of all BCs in the area, the Chairman added.


SBI has covered more than 50,000 un-banked villages, including North Eastern, Eastern and Central parts of the country. Currently, the bank spends Rs. 115 on each account managed by the BC and the return may be around Rs. 3, as the average bank balance of a BC account is estimated to be around Rs. 30.
The bank has 35 lakh BC accounts and plans to open one crore such accounts by next fiscal. The total deposits from BC accounts have risen from Rs. 13 lakh to Rs. 6.29 crore in January 2010, in a matter of two years. In the next three years, the bank plans to mobilise Rs. 60 crore and make the whole BC/BF model profitable. The bank is also seeking assistance from Nabard.

The prime role of the BCs would be to accept deposits and remit money. They will also provide basic financial services like insurance to the low-income rural people who are outside the banking network. Apart from opening more branches, the bank will serve the customers better by leveraging other channels like ATMs, Internet banking and mobile banking. 

State Bank to hire 15,000 Business Correspondents - SiliconIndia


----------



## Justin Joseph

*Yahoo India to hire 300 R&D staff*

Bangalore, March 31,dhns:
Yahoo India R&D centre in Bangalore will hire 300 people in the first quarter of 2010-11, its Vice-President and CEO (R&D ) Shouvick Mukherjee told Deccan Herald.

It had hired 500 people last year to take the India team strength to 2,000.

*Stating that the centre will remain as a hotbed for global innovation, *he said that Yahoo has invested in specialist talent in key areas like product managers, user experience designers, architects, developers, programme managers, quality engineers, service engineers and researchers to build a world-class team in India.

He added, that it will continue to focus on consumer products and drive key technology infrastructure like cloud computing, data and Yahoo platforms. 

Yahoo India to hire 300 R&D staff


----------



## Hutchroy

*Gujarat's non-major ports post 35% growth *

*Sikka handles almost 50 per cent cargo of states non-major ports.*

Steering past the slowdown, ports controlled by the Gujarat Maritime Board (GMB) posted 34.60 per cent growth in 2009-10. They handled 206 million tonnes cargo as compared to 153 million tonnes in 2008-09.

We have achieved a record growth of 35 per cent in cargo handling. Gujarats non-major ports are reaching new heights, said Pankaj Kumar, chief executive officer and vice-chairman, GMB.

The Indian port sector was hit badly by recession last year. All non-major ports of Gujarat that are regulated by GMB posted 4 per cent growth in 2008-09 in terms of cargo handling.

This was, however, higher than the national average of 2 per cent, said a GMB official.

The growth was driven by Navlakhi, Magdalla, Jaffrabad, Sikka, Pipavav and Mundra ports.

The traffic at Navlakhi, Magdalla, Jafrabad, Pipavav and Mundra ports achieved growth of 57 per cent, 13 per cent, 16 per cent, 76 per cent and 10 per cent, respectively, in 2009-10, said a GMB statement. The traffic at Navlakhi increased from 2.83 million tonnes to 4.46 million tonnes, while that at Pipavav rose from 2 million tonnes to 3.56 million tonnes, the release stated.

One of the main drivers of growth was Sikka port, operated by Reliance Industries. *The traffic at Sikka rose from 65 million tonnes to 107 million tonnes, a growth of about 64 per cent.* The new Reliance refinery at Jamnagar that added about 29 million tonnes annual refining capacity emerged the main growth driver, accounting for over 50 per cent of the cargo handled by the states non-major ports, said an official.

Container traffic at Pipavav and Mundra also rose. The containers of both 20 TEU (20-foot equivalent unit) and 40 TEU showed 90 per cent growth in terms of tonnage at Pipavav port. At Alang Recycling Yard, there has been a rise of 50 per cent in steel recovered.

GMB has already started the process of setting up cluster-based marine shipbuilding parks. Recently, the state government approved three projects. To strengthen the road network around ports, concrete works are being taken up in phases. GMB ports have handle a variety of cargo, which is unique in the country. They have container terminals, LNG terminals, dry bulk and liquid bulk cargo terminals, car terminals, terminals for handling of over dimensional cargo, deep water berths/jetties and shipbuilding yards.

In 2009-10, shipyard projects worth Rs 4,662 crore were sanctioned for Gujarat. These included the Rs 600-crore AFCONS Infrastructure project, the Rs 1,200-crore Dahej shipyard (developed by ABG), the Rs 2,800-crore Jindal shipyard that is coming up in Vengani near Dahej, the Rs 31-crore Bedi port, being developed by Parekh Marine, and the Rs 1,200-crore Bharti shipyard at Mahuva


----------



## Chanakyaa

The Indian Information Technology industry accounts for a 5.9% of the country's GDP and export earnings as of 2009, while providing employment to a significant number of its tertiary sector workforce. More than 2.3 million people are employed in the sector either directly or indirectly, making it one of the biggest job creators in India and a mainstay of the national economy. 

In March 2009, annual revenues from outsourcing operations in India amounted to US$60 billion and this is expected to increase to US$225 billion by 2020. 
*
The most prominent IT hub is IT capital Bangalore. The other emerging destinations are Chennai, Hyderabad, Mumbai, Pune, NCR and Kolkata.* Technically proficient immigrants from India sought jobs in the western world from the 1950s onwards as India's education system produced more engineers than its industry could absorb. However, there are severe skills shortage among engineers, especially who lack in soft skill and technical skill, as a result engineering graduates remain unemployed after being pass out from college or university.* India's growing stature in the information age enabled it to form close ties with both the United States of America and the European Union.*

Each year India produces roughly 500,000 engineers in the country,[1out of them 25% to 30% possessed both technical competency and English language skills, although 12% of India's population can speak in English out of 100. India developed a number of outsourcing companies specializing in customer support via Internet or telephone connections. 

By 2009, India also has a total of 37,160,000 telephone lines in use, a total of 506,040,000 mobile phone connections, a total of 81,000,000 Internet userscomprising 7.0% of the country's population,and 7,570,000 people in the country have access to broadband Internet making it the 12th largest country in the world in terms of broadband Internet users.Total fixed-line and wireless subscribers reached 543.20 million as of November, 2009.

*The Top Ten IT Majors ::*

*1. TCS LIMITED*









> Tata Consultancy Services Limited (TCS) (BSE: 532540) is a software services and consulting company headquartered in Mumbai, India. TCS is the largest provider of information technology and business process outsourcing services in India.[1] The company is listed on the National Stock Exchange and Bombay Stock Exchange of India.
> 
> TCS is a subsidiary of one of India's largest and oldest conglomerates, the Tata Group, which has interests in areas such as energy, telecommunications, financial services, manufacturing, chemicals, engineering, materials, government and healthcare.



*Data :*



> Revenue US$ 6 billion (2010)
> Net income US$ 1.25 billion (2009)
> Total assets US$ 4.36 billion (2009)








*2. WIPRO LIMITED*








> Wipro Technologies Limited (BSE: 507685, NYSE: WIT) is a giant information technology services corporation headquartered in Bangalore, India. According to the 200809 revenue, Wipro is the second largest IT services company in India and employs more than 98,391 people worldwide as of 2009.[2] It has interests varying from information technology, consumer care, lighting, engineering and healthcare businesses. *Azim Premji is the Chairman of the board.*



*Data :*



> Revenue US$ 4.98 billion (2009)[1]
> Net income US$ 0.82 billion (2009)
> Total assets US$ 5.38 billion (2009)











*3. INFOSYS LIMITED*













> Infosys Technologies Limited (BSE: 500209, NASDAQ: INFY) is an information technology services company headquartered in Bangalore, India. Infosys is one of the largest IT companies in India with 104,850 professionals (including subsidiaries) as of 21 December 2009.[2] It has offices in 22 countries and development centers in India, China, Australia, UK, Canada and Japan.
> 
> Infosys was founded on 2 July 1981 in Pune by N. R. Narayana Murthy and six others: Kris Gopalakrishnan, Nandan Nilekani, N. S. Raghavan, S. D. Shibulal, Ashok Arora and K. Dinesh,[4] with N. S. Raghavan officially being the first employee of the company. Founders started the company with an initial investment of INR 10,000 [5]. The company was incorporated as "Infosys Consultants Pvt Ltd." in Model Colony, Pune as the registered office[6].
> 
> In 1982, Infosys opened an office in Bangalore which soon became its headquarters.[7]
> Infosys headquarters in Bangalore, India
> 
> Infosys went public in 1993. Interestingly, Infosys IPO was undersubscribed but it was bailed out by US investment banker Morgan Stanley which picked up 13% of equity at the offer price of Rs. 95 per share [8]. The share price surged to Rs. 8,100 by 1999. By the year 2000 Infosys's shares touched Rs. 15,600 before the catastrophic incident of 9/11, changed all that.[9]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to Forbes magazine, since listing on the Bombay Stock Exchange till the year 2000, Infosys' sales and earnings compounded at more than 70% a year.[10] In the year 2000, President of the United States Bill Clinton complimented India on its achievements in high technology areas citing the example of Infosys.[11]
> 
> In 2001, it was rated Best Employer in India by Business Today.[12]. Infosys was rated best employer to work for in 2000, 2001, and 2002 by Hewitt Associates. In 2007, Infosys received over 1.3 million applications and hired fewer than 3% of applicants.








*Data :*



> Revenue $ 4.663 billion (2009)[1]
> Operating income $ 1.374 billion (2009)[1]
> Net income $ 1.281 billion (2009

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Chanakyaa

*4. NIIT*








> NIIT is a leading Global Talent Development Corporation, building a skilled manpower pool for global industry requirements. The company which was set up in 1981, to help the nascent IT industry overcome its human resource challenges, has today grown to rank among the world&#8217;s leading talent development organisations offering learning solutions to Individuals, Enterprises and Institutions across 40 countries.
> 
> NIIT&#8217;s training solutions in IT, Business Process Outsourcing, Banking, Finance and Insurance, Executive Management Education, and Communication and Professional Life Skills, touch five million learners every year. NIIT&#8217;s expertise in learning content development, training delivery and education process management make us the most preferred training partner, worldwide.










*5. SATYAM LIMITED*


















> Mahindra Satyam (BSE: 500376, NYSE: SAY) (formerly known as Satyam Computer Services Ltd) was founded in 1987 by B Ramalinga Raju. The company offers consulting and information technology (IT) services spanning various sectors, and is listed on the New York Stock Exchange, the National Stock Exchange (India) and Bombay Stock Exchange (India). In June 2009, the company unveiled its new brand identity &#8220;Mahindra Satyam&#8221; subsequent to its takeover by the Mahindra Group&#8217;s IT arm, Tech Mahindra.










*Top Ten List ::*



> *(in Rs mill)*
> 
> 1 TCS LIMITED 97,272
> 2 WIPRO LIMITED 82,330
> 3 INFOSYS TECHNOLOGIES LIMITED 71,297
> 4 SATYAM COMPUTER SERVICES LIMITED 35,209
> 5 I-FLEX SOLUTIONS LIMITED 11,386
> 6 TATA INFOTECH LIMITED 9,743
> 7 CMC LIMITED 8,074
> 8 MPHASIS BFL LIMITED 7,657
> 9 MASTEK LIMITED 5,670
> 10 NIIT LIMITED 3,984

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## indian_warrior

excellent work buddy. 

- Warrior


----------



## indian_warrior

60billion is only indian company or it includes MNC operation in india like (IBM, Oracle etc)


----------



## Chanakyaa

Indian ONLY.


----------



## Cityboy

Great info. Another rocking thread 4m feel series.


----------



## RobbieS

Not to dampen our spirits, but I really wish the IT sector can expand to more Tier B and C cities. Currently they employ only about 2 million of India's workforce which is just not enough for a country of 1.2 billion people.


----------



## Chanakyaa

All the development and shine is due to the liberlazation started in 1992.

This mind blowing result is that of just 2 decades period ... India has over 6 IT hubs soon it will expand...

Jai Ho.


----------



## liteon

you called that strength with only $60 billions total for the industry?


----------



## ek_indian

liteon said:


> you called that strength with only $60 billions total for the industry?



What is this "Only" 60bollion dollars. It has been only 20 years and we are on this stage. With the time, the industry would be growing.

This industry is giving handsome salary. So what's wrong in this. You may have a valid point but considering the timeframe and growth chart, I would term as exceptional.


----------



## Chanakyaa

Can u list the countries which have a Domestic IT Market over $60 billion.


----------



## Chanakyaa

I dont know for what reason the mods have changed the title.


----------



## harun786

liteon said:


> you called that strength with only $60 billions total for the industry?



come on man what have we done, be honest and learn to appreciate something better then us and learn to be the best

H


----------



## indian_warrior

liteon said:


> you called that strength with only $60 billions total for the industry?



60billion is lot of money. Don't forget pakistan was desperate for 7billion doller loan from IMF and world bank.

It is 4times pakistan entire export.


----------



## Pride

XiNiX said:


> *4. NIIT*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *5. SATYAM LIMITED*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Top Ten List ::*



Thanks dude... This is what I asked you... I know I will not be able to do it better than you... Waiting for my other demands be fulfilled


----------



## Bingo!

Revenue each year = $60 billion > forex reserves of most countries..



Rank	Country/Monetary Authority	Foreign exchange reserves
(Millions of USD)	Figures as of
&#8212; World (sum of all countries)	9,007,505	--
1 People's Republic of China 
2,399,000	Dec 2009[1]
2 Japan	1,074,000	Nov 2009[2]
3 Russia	447,776	Nov 2009[4]
4 Republic of China (Taiwan)	352,729	Feb 2010[5]
5 India	279,708	Mar 2010[6]
6 South Korea	270,660	Feb 2010[7]
7 Hong Kong	256,300	Nov 2009[8]
8 Brazil	244,159	Mar 2010[9]
9 Singapore	189,618	Jan 2010[10]
10 Germany	189,484	Nov 2009[3]
11 Algeria	145,363	Apr 2009
12 Thailand	143,000	Jan 2010[11]
13 Italy	129,331	Oct 2009[3]
14 Switzerland	126,083	Oct 2009[3]
15 France	126,422	Oct 2009[3]
16 Malaysia	96,800	Mar 2010[12]
17 Iran	96,560	Dec 2008[13]
18 Mexico	94.918	Mar 2010[14]
19 United Kingdom	83,935	Aug 2009[3]
20 Poland	83,678	Oct 2009[3]
21 United States	83,375	Jul 2009[3]
22 Libya	79,000	Sep 2007
23 Denmark	76,896	Sep 2009
24 Turkey	70,497	Jul 2009[3]
25 Indonesia	64,800	Dec 2009
26 Israel	61,196	Oct 2009[3]
27 Canada	56,420	Nov 2009[3]
28 Argentina	48,277	Jan 2010[3]
29 Iraq	48,779	Jan 2009[15]
30 Sweden	48,582	Oct 2009[3]
31 Norway	48,559	Oct 2009[3]
32 Australia	46,542	Aug 2009[3]
33 Romania	45,506	Oct 2009[3]
34 United Arab Emirates	45,000	Oct 2008[16][17]
35 Philippines	45,000	Dec 2009[3]
36 Hungary	45,000	Oct 2009[3]
37 Nigeria	43,089	Jan 2010 [18]
38 Czech Republic	41,458	Nov 2009[3]
39 South Africa	40,500	Dec 2009[19]
40 Netherlands	39,928	Oct 2009[3]
41 Lebanon	38,600	2009[20]
42 Peru	35,444	Mar 2010[3]
43 Egypt	34,212	Jan 2010[21]
44 Venezuela	31,925	Jan 2010
45 Ukraine	29,625	Aug 2009[3][22]
46 Spain	27,235	Oct 2009[3]
47 Chile	26,020	Jan 2010[3]
48 Colombia	25,252	Jan 2010[3]
49 Belgium	23,963	Oct 2009[3]
50 Morocco	23,911	Oct 2009[3]
51 Vietnam	20,700	Jun 2008
52 Macau	17,820	Nov 2009[23]
53 Kazakhstan	23,270	Nov 2009[24]
54 Kuwait	19,630	2007 est.
55 Angola	19,400	2009 est.
56 Serbia	17,357	Dec 2009
57 Bulgaria	18,700	Oct 2009[3]
58 Ireland	16,229	Apr 2009[3]
59 Pakistan	14,812	March 2010
60 Austria	14,855	May 2009[3]
61 Portugal	15,325	Oct 2009[3]
62 Croatia	14,163	Oct 2009[3]
63 New Zealand	14,957	Oct 2009[3]
64 Bangladesh	10,550	Mar 2010 [25]
65 Tunisia	10,737	Nov 2009[3]
66 Jordan	10,900	Dec 2009[26]
67 Botswana	10,000	May 2008
68 Finland	10,866	Oct 2009[3]
70 Azerbaijan	9,316	Apr 2008
71 Trinidad and Tobago	8,100	2008 est.
72 Bolivia	8,585	Jan 2010
73 Yemen	7,400	Mar 2009
74 Uruguay	8,104	Jan 2010[3]
75 Oman	7,004	2007 est.
76 Ecuador	3,913	Oct 2008
77 Qatar	6,368	2007 est.
78 Cyprus	6,176	2007 est.
79 Syria	6,039	2007 est.
80 Lithuania	7,874	Nov 2009[3]
81 Uzbekistan	5,600	2007 est.
82 Latvia	6,665	Oct 2009[3]
83 Luxembourg	5,337	Apr 2009[3]
84 Bosnia and Herzegovina	5,151	Jan 2008
85 Guatemala	5,496	Jan 2010 est.
86 Greece	5,164	Oct 2009[3]
87 Estonia	4,517	May 2009[3]
88 Cuba	4,247	2007 est.
89 Equatorial Guinea	3,928	2007 est.
90 Costa Rica	4,141	Jan 2010 est.
91 Turkmenistan	3,644	2007 est.
92 Malta	3,522	2007 est.
93 Myanmar	3,500	Aug 2008
94 Bahrain	3,474	2007 est.
95 Belarus	4,592	Nov 2009[3]
96 Iceland	3,459	May 2009[3]
97 Ghana	2,837	2007 est.
98 Paraguay	3,731	Nov 2009
99 El Salvador	2,985	Jan 2010[3]
100 Kenya	2,615	Mar 2009
101 Sri Lanka	2,600	Oct 2008
102 Dominican Republic	2,223	Jan 2010
103 Cambodia	2,522	Aug 2009 [27]
104 C&#244;te d'Ivoire	2,500	2007 est.
105 Tanzania	2,441	2007 est.
106 Cameroon	2,341	2007 est.
107 Honduras	2,083	Jan 2010
108 Macedonia	2,243	Nov 2007
109 Papua New Guinea	2,193	Dec 2007
110 Mauritius	1,772	2007 est.
111 Albania	1,615	Dec 2007
112 Jamaica	1,490	Dec 2007
113 Kyrgyzstan	1,547	Oct 2009[3]
114 Mozambique	1,470	Nov 2007
115 Gabon	1,459	2007 est.
116 Senegal	1,350	2007 est.
117 Slovakia	1,767	Oct 2009[3]
118 Georgia	1,300	2008 est.
119 Panama	1,260	2007 est.
120 Sudan	1,245	2007 est.
121 Armenia	2,145	Oct 2009[3]
122 Zimbabwe	1,222	Mar 2008
123 Slovenia	1,105	Oct 2009[3]
124 Moldova	1,102	Apr 2009[3]
125 Zambia	1,100	2007 est.
126 Nicaragua	1,496	Jan 2010
127 Mongolia	1,000	Jul 2007
128 Chad	997	2007 est.
129 Burkina Faso	897	2007 est.
130 Lesotho	889	2007 est.
131 Ethiopia	840	2007 est.
132 Benin	825	2007 est.
133 Namibia	750	2007 est.
134 Madagascar	745	2007 est.
135 Barbados	620	2007 est
136 Laos	514	2007 est.
137 Rwanda	511	2007 est.
138 Swaziland	395	2007 est.
139 Togo	363	2007 est.
140 Cape Verde	344	2007 est.
141 Tajikistan	301	2007 est.
142 Guyana	292	2007 est.
143 Haiti	221	2007 est.
144 Belize	150	Oct 2008
145 Vanuatu	149	Dec 2007
146 Malawi	140	2007 est.
147 Gambia	120	2007 est.
148 Guinea	119	2007 est.
149 Burundi	118	2007 est.
150 Seychelles	118	2007 est.
151 Samoa	70	2004 est.
152 Tonga	55	Feb 2008
153 Liberia	49	Dec 2008
154 Congo	36	Jan 2009
155 S&#227;o Tom&#233; and Pr&#237;ncipe	36	Dec 2007
156 Eritrea	22	2007 est


----------



## Forrest Griffin

I think the appropriate title for this thread should be:

FEEL THE TECHNOLOGY :: THE INDIAN IT INDUSTRY


----------



## Forrest Griffin

Bingo! said:


> Revenue each year = $60 billion > forex reserves of most countries..
> 
> 
> 
> Rank	Country/Monetary Authority	Foreign exchange reserves
> (Millions of USD)	Figures as of
>  World (sum of all countries)	9,007,505	--
> 1 People's Republic of China
> 2,399,000	Dec 2009[1]
> 2 Japan	1,074,000	Nov 2009[2]
> 3 Russia	447,776	Nov 2009[4]
> 4 Republic of China (Taiwan)	352,729	Feb 2010[5]
> 5 India	279,708	Mar 2010[6]



Please post the source. Thank you.


----------



## Bingo!

Forrest Griffin said:


> Please post the source. Thank you.



List of countries by foreign exchange reserves - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


enjoy and do reply.and please note that pakistan has got 11-14 billion in the reserves left.The amount is much less after the War that is going on ..


----------



## Burninspice

I Think u forget to Mention HCL in that list.


----------



## Chanakyaa

Actually i listed only software dev. Companies.


----------



## prototype

do companies like accenture and capgemini also part of this $60 industry or it comprised of only indian industries


----------



## Chanakyaa

Indian ONLY.


----------



## Ecstacy

proud to be a part of the family!!


----------



## dvk1982

Pride said:


> Thanks dude... This is what I asked you... I know I will not be able to do it better than you... Waiting for my other demands be fulfilled



My wife used to work at that Satyam Office when she was my GF.... brings back those old days (4 yrs old)


----------



## ameer219

*Indian stocks register record slide in 2 months
*

MUMBAI: Indias benchmark stock index fell the most in two months, snapping a four-day rally that drove it to a two-year high, as investors judged gains outpaced the outlook for earnings growth.

Tata Motors Ltd dropped the most in two weeks while Hindalco Industries Ltd had its steepest decline in two months.

The Bombay Stock Exchanges Sensitive Index, or Sensex, retreated 255.62, or 1.4 percent, to 17,714.40, its steepest decline since Feb 5. The S&P CNX Nifty Index on the National Stock Exchange lost 1.3 percent to 5,304.45. The BSE 200 Index declined 1.2 percent to 2,230.91. The Sensex has gained nine percent since Finance Minister Pranab Mukherjee on Feb 26 pledged to trim the fiscal deficit from a 16-year high and boost funds for roads, bridges and power projects needed to sustain economic growth.

Tata Motors fell 2.2 percent to 778.05 rupees. Still, the shares have gained 17 percent from their lowest level this year on Feb 25. The Sensex trades at 17 times estimated earnings from 12 times a year ago, data compiled by Bloomberg showed. Hindalco Industries Ltd slid 4.4 percent to 176.5 rupees. Tata Steel Ltd declined 2.1 percent to 671.25 rupees. The London Metals Index, a measure of six metals including copper fell 0.6 percent yesterday.

The following were among the most active on the exchange: Elecon Engineering Co climbed 1.8 percent to 79.15 rupees
and Kingfisher Airlines Ltd jumped 3.2 percent to 49.95 rupees. courtesy bloomberg

Daily Times - Leading News Resource of Pakistan


----------



## gogbot

ameer219 said:


> *Indian stocks register record slide in 2 months
> *
> 
> MUMBAI: Indias benchmark stock index fell the most in two months, snapping a four-day rally that drove it to a two-year high, as investors judged gains outpaced the outlook for earnings growth.
> 
> Tata Motors Ltd dropped the most in two weeks while Hindalco Industries Ltd had its steepest decline in two months.
> 
> The Bombay Stock Exchanges Sensitive Index, or Sensex, retreated 255.62, or 1.4 percent, to 17,714.40, its steepest decline since Feb 5. The S&P CNX Nifty Index on the National Stock Exchange lost 1.3 percent to 5,304.45. The BSE 200 Index declined 1.2 percent to 2,230.91. The Sensex has gained nine percent since Finance Minister Pranab Mukherjee on Feb 26 pledged to trim the fiscal deficit from a 16-year high and boost funds for roads, bridges and power projects needed to sustain economic growth.
> 
> Tata Motors fell 2.2 percent to 778.05 rupees. Still, the shares have gained 17 percent from their lowest level this year on Feb 25. The Sensex trades at 17 times estimated earnings from 12 times a year ago, data compiled by Bloomberg showed. Hindalco Industries Ltd slid 4.4 percent to 176.5 rupees. Tata Steel Ltd declined 2.1 percent to 671.25 rupees. The London Metals Index, a measure of six metals including copper fell 0.6 percent yesterday.
> 
> The following were among the most active on the exchange: Elecon Engineering Co climbed 1.8 percent to 79.15 rupees
> and Kingfisher Airlines Ltd jumped 3.2 percent to 49.95 rupees. courtesy bloomberg
> 
> Daily Times - Leading News Resource of Pakistan



So market decided to sell shares in the two year high ,

Shares fell again, now they are cheap others will buy again.


----------



## Justin Joseph

*India is a vital market for US firms: US chamber*

Lalit K Jha/PTI / Washington April 09, 2010, 10:46 IST
*Representing some 3 million American businesses, including the top Fortune 500 ones, the head of the US Chamber of Commerce is visiting India next week in an effort to highlight opportunities for US and Indian firms to increase trade and investment, expand infrastructure, and leverage technology to create more jobs in both countries.
*

The visit of US Chamber of Commerce (UCC) president Thomas J Donohue that comes on the heels of the successful trip of treasury secretary Timothy Geithner to New Delhi and Mumbai, assumes significance as the UCC had played a key role in the passage of the Indo-US civilian nuclear deal during the Bush administration. Donohue will be accompanied by US-India Business Council president Ron Somers.

*The Indo-US nuclear deal represents $150 billion in business potential for US companies and could generate as many as 2,50,000 high-tech American jobs, the chamber believes.*

Noting that by looking into new markets abroad, US businesses remain at the point of the spear in strengthening US international relations, Donohue said, "in no country is this more evident than India, but our work is just beginning".

"India is a vital market for American companies and increasing bilateral trade and investment ties is necessary to driving job creation and innovation in both countries."

During his seven-day visit, Donohue will meet with top business and government leaders and make stops in New Delhi, Mumbai and Uttar Pradesh, and Madhya Pradesh.

He will highlight Indias trillion-dollar infrastructure challenge, which he hopes to convert into US business opportunities. "Some of our best capabilities are in developing infrastructure and technologies that India critically needs. Its time to integrate American businesses of all sizes into this supply chain," he said.

"To create these jobs, we are urging the governments to not only resist protectionism, but continue to open markets, embrace domestic reforms, and provide global leadership on trade, energy, and the protection of intellectual property."

Pointing to the growth in bilateral trade which has crossed $40 billion and is expected to grow at double-digit rates well into the next decade, he said, "private sectors of both our countries have been trailblazers in bringing together the two largest free-market democracies".

"Now its time to press our governments toward accelerating mutually beneficial commercial relations. The UCC will remain at the forefront in the effort to streamline export control rules that are a legacy of the Cold War. Many of the problems facing our countries can be solved by prudent application of sophisticated technology. More than ever we need to collaborate as partners in this field."

On April 13 he will address the CII and other business organisations in New Delhi.

http://www.business-standard.com/india/news/india-isvital-market-for-us-firms-us-chamber/90747/on


----------



## Justin Joseph

*Essar plans $2.5-bn London listing for energy business*

BS Reporters / Mumbai April 9, 2010, 0:44 IST

This would be the largest overseas IPO by an Indian company.

*Ruias-owned Essar Energy today announced plans to raise about $2.5 billion (over Rs 11,250 crore) through an initial public offering (IPO) of shares in the UK. This would be the largest overseas IPO by an Indian company.
*
Essar Energy, a holding company for the groups power and oil businesses, plans to offer a 20 to 25 per cent stake to investors in the UK and list the shares on the London Stock Exchange. It would be also Londons biggest IPO since 2006.

The Essar Group, with businesses across steel, oil and gas, power, communications, shipping, ports and logistics and construction, has annual revenues of $15 billion. The group is controlled by billionaire brothers Shashi Ruia and Ravi Ruia. ranked fifth in Forbes list of wealthiest Indians (November 2009), with a combined net worth of $13.6 billion.

Proceeds from the IPO will be used for the expansion of the groups power, refinery and oil and gas exploration projects. JPMorgan Cazenove and Deutsche Bank AG are the joint global coordinators for the issue.

Prashant Ruia, vice-chairman of Essar Energy, in a media conference call said, Essar Energy is a low-cost, Indian-focused energy company with an established track-record. As a result, we believe that Essar Energy is well-positioned to take advantage of Indias growth story. Indias strong projected macroeconomic growth is expected to result in high growth in the demand for energy. We believe that international investors are keen to access the Indian growth story through a company supported by strong governance and Essar Energy offers exactly that.

Two-thirds of the IPO proceeds would be invested in Essars power business and one-third in oil and gas.

The group has four power plants with a total installed capacity of 1,220 Mega watts. It plans to take the total installed and planned capacity to 11,470 MW in the four years in two phases  six plants under construction to increase capacity to 6,100 Mw by 2012 (Phase I), and six plants under development to increase capacity by an additional 5,370 Mw by 2014 (Phase II).

The Essar Group bought West Virginia-based Trinity Coal Corp for $600 million in March. That was followed by the purchase of the Aries coal mines in Indonesia to secure fuel supplies for its power plants.

The company has 14 exploration blocks in India, Nigeria, Vietnam, Australia, Indonesia and Madagascar, including one coal seam gas block in Rajmahal India, for which Essar Energy has been declared provisional winner.

Essar Oil is expanding the capacity of its refinery in Gujarat, from the present 10.5 million tonnes per annum (mtpa) to 18 million tonnes by March 2011, Ruia said. The group further plans to expand capacity to 36 mtpa depending on market conditions. Essar Oil has a network of nearly 1,300 franchisee petrol stations across India. Essar Oil is listed on the Bombay Stock Exchange and gained 3.2 per cent to reach Rs 150.4 on the exchange following the announcement.

Essar has so far invested over $2 billion in Essar Energys business before the offer. As of December 31, the company had total assets of Rs 8,016 crore and net debt of Rs 3,038 crore. For the nine months ending December 31, the company had revenue of Rs 5,655 crore and net profit of Rs 120 crore.

The company however, would not use the IPO proceeds to fund the share sale to buy the refineries Ruia said. Naresh Nayyar, CEO, Essar Energy said there was no certainty on the acquisition of Shells refineries in Stanlow in the UK and Hamburg and Heide in Germany. We have not entered into any binding agreement as of now. We are still in discussion with Shell and a decision will be taken on this post IPO by the board of Essar Energy, Nayyar added.

Essar plans $2.5-bn London listing for energy business


----------



## Justin Joseph

*Maruti faces capacity crunch as sales surge*

*The countrys largest car producer  Maruti Suzuki  is caught in a cleft. There is growing demand for its cars, but it does not have sufficient production capacity to feed this demand. To top that, this capacity constraint is not likely to be lifted before 2012.*

R C BhargavaThe company, which sold over one million cars in the last financial year, expects sales to go up by around 10 per cent. *In simple terms, this means that its engineers have to produce over 1,00,000 more cars, in a plant which is already working at much over 100 per cent capacity utilisation.*

The man steering the fortunes of the company, chairman R C Bhargava, admits the problem. We are certainly not in the comfort zone. We are working at well above 100 per cent capacity. Our engineers are stretching the production capacity through various innovations, as new capacity will be available only by 2012, he says.

Bhargava says while the engineers have ensured they would be able to meet this financial years sales target, 2011-12 could be a challenging year.

Marutis engineers are trying to get out of the problem by putting in manual lines until the new capacity gets added.

Mayank Pareek, executive officer (marketing and sales), of Maruti Suzuki, says: We are in the process of renovating, rationalising and debottlenecking our Gurgaon plant to put it to optimal use.

We hope to cover whatever added demand there is from this exercise.

Maruti's two plants in Gurgaon and Manesar together have an installed capacity of 800,000 cars but the engineers have been able to produce over a million units this year. As a result the capacity utilisation in the plant is already at 125 per cent. The company is of course expanding the capacity in the Manesar plant by another 250,000, but this capacity will only come by 2012. However the same plants now have to produce over 1.1 million cars for this financial year.

What is adding to the worry are the long queues for some of its car models. For instance the hot selling Dzire has a waiting list of around three to four months; the Swift is not available to consumers before two months and the newly-launched Eeco, which has caught the fancy of consumers, has a waiting list of three to four months. Says Bhargava: "We had not planned or anticipated such a high growth for this model"

Maruti is also keen to push exports and add more international markets that could lessen its dependence on the European nations. In addition, Maruti has a signed a pact with Nissan to supply 35,000 A-star's (rebadged as Nissan Pixo) during the current year. This, according to experts, could mean lesser number available in the domestic market.

However, a Mumbai-based analyst says that due to increased competition in the local market from players like General Motors, Nissan and Ford, all of whom already have or will have launched a new model in the small car market, Maruti sales will come under pressure.

Maruti faces capacity crunch as sales surge


----------



## imran iqbal

ameer219 said:


> *Indian stocks register record slide in 2 months
> *
> 
> MUMBAI: Indias benchmark stock index fell the most in two months, snapping a four-day rally that drove it to a two-year high, as investors judged gains outpaced the outlook for earnings growth.
> 
> Tata Motors Ltd dropped the most in two weeks while Hindalco Industries Ltd had its steepest decline in two months.
> 
> The Bombay Stock Exchanges Sensitive Index, or Sensex, retreated 255.62, or 1.4 percent, to 17,714.40, its steepest decline since Feb 5. The S&P CNX Nifty Index on the National Stock Exchange lost 1.3 percent to 5,304.45. The BSE 200 Index declined 1.2 percent to 2,230.91. The Sensex has gained nine percent since Finance Minister Pranab Mukherjee on Feb 26 pledged to trim the fiscal deficit from a 16-year high and boost funds for roads, bridges and power projects needed to sustain economic growth.
> 
> Tata Motors fell 2.2 percent to 778.05 rupees. Still, the shares have gained 17 percent from their lowest level this year on Feb 25. The Sensex trades at 17 times estimated earnings from 12 times a year ago, data compiled by Bloomberg showed. Hindalco Industries Ltd slid 4.4 percent to 176.5 rupees. Tata Steel Ltd declined 2.1 percent to 671.25 rupees. The London Metals Index, a measure of six metals including copper fell 0.6 percent yesterday.
> 
> The following were among the most active on the exchange: Elecon Engineering Co climbed 1.8 percent to 79.15 rupees
> and Kingfisher Airlines Ltd jumped 3.2 percent to 49.95 rupees. courtesy bloomberg
> 
> Daily Times - Leading News Resource of Pakistan




Can you get it easy on the Fonts and colour ? (I figured since you are upside down, it may be hard for you to read  ). Much to your displeasure, article published in pakistan newpaper is perfect example of quote mining and selective reading, Indian economy is booming as opposed to your or your nations well wishes.

Indian Stocks Slide Most in Two Months; Tata Motors Declines - Bloomberg.com



> April 8 (Bloomberg) -- Indias benchmark stock index fell the most in two months, snapping a four-day rally that drove it to a two-year high, as investors judged gains outpaced the outlook for earnings growth.
> 
> Tata Motors Ltd., the nations biggest truckmaker and owner of Jaguar Land Rover Ltd., dropped the most in two weeks. Hindalco Industries Ltd., the biggest aluminum producer, had its steepest decline in two months.
> 
> Valuations are not cheap for automakers, said Manish Sonthalia, who helps manage the equivalent of $190 million in equities at Motilal Oswal Securities Ltd. in Mumbai. We are staying away from metal companies. Global commodities are on the vulnerable side. There is a lot of froth.
> 
> The Bombay Stock Exchanges Sensitive Index, or Sensex, retreated 255.62, or 1.4 percent, to 17,714.40, its steepest decline since Feb. 5. A 14-day relative strength measure, showing how rapidly prices rose or fell during the specified period was above 70 for the past three days. Some investors see readings above that level as a signal to sell.
> 
> The S&P CNX Nifty Index on the National Stock Exchange lost 1.3 percent to 5,304.45. The BSE 200 Index declined 1.2 percent to 2,230.91.
> 
> The Sensex has gained 9 percent since Finance Minister Pranab Mukherjee on Feb. 26 pledged to trim the fiscal deficit from a 16-year high and boost funds for roads, bridges and power projects needed to sustain economic growth.
> 
> Serious Problems
> 
> Tata Motors fell 2.2 percent to 778.05 rupees. Still, the shares have gained 17 percent from their lowest level this year on Feb. 25. Global equities are due for a correction after rallying from their March 2009 low, investor Jim Rogers, author of A Bull in China, said in an interview with Bloomberg Television today.
> 
> The world still has serious problems, said Rogers, 67, the chairman of Singapore-based Rogers Holdings who predicted the start of the global commodities rally in 1999.
> 
> The Sensex trades at 17 times estimated earnings from 12 times a year ago, data compiled by Bloomberg showed. That makes India the most expensive after China among the biggest developing nations including Brazil and Russia, also known as BRICs. Indias valuations are also the highest in Asia after China and Japan.
> 
> Valuations Stretched
> 
> The valuations are stretched and investors should be cautious, Mohit Mirchandani, Mumbai-based head of equity investment at Taurus Mutual Fund, which oversees 25 billion rupees ($560 million) in assets, said April 6.
> 
> Hindalco Industries Ltd., the biggest aluminum producer, slid 4.4 percent to 176.5 rupees. Tata Steel Ltd., the biggest producer of the alloy, declined 2.1 percent to 671.25 rupees. The London Metals Index, a measure of six metals including copper fell 0.6 percent yesterday.
> 
> Indias food inflation accelerated 17.7 percent in the week ended March 27 from a year earlier, according to a statement in New Delhi today. The pace quickened for a second straight week, increasing pressure on the central bank to raise interest rates.
> 
> The central bank may raise borrowing costs for a second time in a month on April 20, the next scheduled policy meeting, said Laveesh Bhandari, a director at Indicus Analytics Pvt., a research group in New Delhi.
> 
> *Overseas investors bought a net 5.9 billion rupees of Indian stocks on April 6, taking their total purchases of the equities this year to 236.9 billion rupees, according to the nations market regulator.
> 
> Foreign funds have been net buyers for 23 straight trading days, the longest streak of inflows since August 2005, after the governments Feb. 26 budget. *
> 
> Inflows from overseas into Indias stock market reached a record 834.2 billion rupees in 2009, beating the high set two years earlier in local currency terms, as the biggest rally in 18 years lured foreign funds. They sold a record 529.9 billion rupees of shares in 2008, triggering a record annual decline.
> 
> The following were among the most active on the exchange:
> 
> Elecon Engineering Co. (ELCN IN) climbed 1.8 percent to 79.15 rupees. The maker of equipment used in mines and power transmission has won orders worth 883.5 million rupees, it said in a statement to the Bombay Stock Exchange.
> 
> Kingfisher Airlines Ltd. (KAIR IN) jumped 3.2 percent to 49.95 rupees. The airline owned by Indias largest brewer expects to post profit before interest, taxes, depreciation and amortization in the year that began April 1, Ravi Nedungadi, chief financial officer of UB Group, the airlines parent, said in Bangalore.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ameer219

imran iqbal said:


> Can you get it easy on the Fonts and colour ? (I figured since you are upside down, it may be hard for you to read  )
> Indian Stocks Slide Most in Two Months; Tata Motors Declines - Bloomberg.com



Excuse me sir?

Mind your words before speaking. I do this to all my posts especially when I am posting a mini thread about economy. If you don't believe you can check my other posts on Pakistan economy-news and updates.



> Much to your displeasure, article published in pakistan newpaper is perfect example of quote mining and selective reading, Indian economy is booming as opposed to your or your nations well wishes


.


Sir, why get overemotional over this mini thread I posted. When one of the Indian members( I decline to name him) posted about the World bank news on Pakistan economy in a negative light, no Pakistanis intervened. Can you be more professional instead?

In fact, I 100% acknowledge that economy of India is improving at very fast rates. If you want to live in denial of this article I posted and want to believe that I am opposed to well wishes against your country, go ahead!


----------



## Justin Joseph

*India-made Yamaha bikes head for Australia*

Praveena Sharma / DNA
Friday, April 9, 2010 2:03 IST

*Bangalore: India Yamaha Motor Pvt Ltd will rely heavily on exports to push up its market share in the current year and is looking at exporting its FZ-16 and YZF-R15 to developed markets like Australia.*

The company has said it will increase its share in the premium and deluxe segment to 20% by 2010-end from 12% this fiscal.
Pankaj Dubey, national business head of India Yamaha Motor, told DNA Money the parent company of *the Indian subsidiary was focusing on making India a strong sourcing base for overseas markets.*

*Since our exports are doing well, our parent company (Japanese two-wheeler major Yamaha Motor Co) is giving us a lot of orders (for overseas market). They are looking at making India a strong base for executing orders from abroad, he said.*

Dubey said India would be catering to the demand for premium and deluxe bikes like FZ-16 and YZF-R15 of the overseas
market.

These models are currently made only in India and there is a lot of order for them from other countries. We are trying to increase our internal strength to meet the swelling demand, he said.
According to him, the worlds second-largest motorcycle maker is exploring on how the two models can be exported to Australia, where there is huge demand for it.

These developed markets make enough of the high-end and
super bikes but they do not make these two models. India can take care of that segment, he said.

Dubey said the company was currently studying the rules and regulation in these countries to make bikes as per their specifications. After that, we will see what we can do.

*At present, India Yamaha is exporting to countries like Columbia, Nepal, Bangladesh, Sri Lanka and others. Its exports in FY10 shot up 73.15% to 66,904 units against 38,639 units in the previous.
In March this year, the companys overseas sales jumped 36.76% to 9,568 units from 6,996 units in the same month last year.*

*Dubey said the cost advantage of producing regular bikes in India over developed countries was around 20-35%. For innovative bikes, India did not offer any cost benefit.*

For innovative motorcycles, the advanced technology is not easily available and so the first-time development cost shoots up and this takes away cost advantage, he said.

Dubey said the company would be launching one or two new products in the Indian market this year in the executive bike  100-150cc  segment.

He said Yamahas current capacity of around 6 lakh units per year in India was adequate to take care of the export and domestic demand projections of the company for the year.

India-made Yamaha bikes head for Australia - dnaindia.com


----------



## Justin Joseph

*Reliance in $1.7bn gas deal with US's Atlas*

By Joe Leahy in Colombo, Helen Thomas in New York and,Sheila McNulty in Houston
Published: April 10 2010 03:00 | Last updated: April 10 2010 03:00

India's Reliance Industries has agreed a $1.7bn joint venture with Atlas Energy to help develop the US group's acreage in the Marcellus Shale gas formation.

*The move will give Reliance, India's largest private sector company controlled by Mukesh Ambani, the country's richest man, a foothold in the US gas industry and Atlas a cash-rich partner. "This transaction will enable us to accelerate sharply our development of the Marcellus," said Edward Cohen, chairman and chief executive officer of Atlas Energy.*

*The Marcellus Shale, which straddles the states of Pennsylvania, West Virginia and New York, is estimated to hold enough natural gas to meet US demand for a decade. It is thought to cover 65,000 square miles, an area larger than Greece.*

The deal follows a raft of similar agreements between some of the world's largest energy companies and smaller independents with exposure to so-called unconventional gas.

New drilling technology, its proponents claim, makes these fields economical to develop. This has led to higher estimates for US gas reserves, up from 30 years to 100 years at current usage rates.

ExxonMobil has agreed a $41bn deal to buy XTO, the shale gas specialist, while BP, Statoil and Total have each struck deals with Chesapeake Energy to tap into its US shale assets.

Under Reliance's arrangement, the Indian company will acquire a 40 per cent interest in 300,000 of the 580,000 acres owned by Atlas in the Marcellus region.

Reliance will pay about $340m in cash up front. It will also fund $1.36bn of Atlas' capital expenditure as the fields are developed, as well as contributing its own share of capital costs.

While Atlas will initially operate the fields, Reliance - whose upstream operations are headed by Walter Van De Vijver, a former Shell executive - is expected to take control of certain regions in the future.

Unusually, that offers Reliance the prospect of hands-on experience developing shale assets.

*Reliance also has first refusal on Atlas' remaining 280,000 acres, as well as an option to take a 40 per cent share in any new leases acquired by Atlas in the area.*

Reliance said it was considering committing a further $3.4bn to the joint venture over the next decade.

"Marcellus is one of the most prolific shale gas plays in North America with substantial resources and among the best economics," said Alok Agarwal, Reliance Industries' chief financial officer.

*It operates the world's biggest refinery complex in a single location on India's west coast and the country's largest gas field on its east coast, and is seeking to expand offshore.*

Barclays advised Reliance on the deal. Jefferies and JPMorgan Securities advised Atlas.

FT.com / UK - Reliance in $1.7bn gas deal with US's Atlas


----------



## Justin Joseph

*India 2nd in auto market after China*

NEW DELHI: While the global car market shrank, Indias auto industry displayed its resilience and strength, racing past several developed markets to emerge as the worlds second-fastest growing light vehicle market, second only to China and ahead of Germany, France, Japan and the US.

The governments economic revival package gelled well with the countrys low car penetration, stable economic growth, new model launches and lower interest rates to increase the footfalls at showrooms and keep the demand ticking.

*According to data released by industry body SIAM, the light vehicle market  that comprises passenger cars, utility vehicles, multi-purpose vehicles and light commercial vehicles  grew 27.5% in India in 2009-10, faster than Germany (23%), Brazil (11%), France (11%), Italy (-0.2%), UK (-6%), Japan (-9%), US (-21%) and Russia (-50%).*

*China was the only market to have grown faster than India as light vehicle sales there grew 42%, especially after the government reduced vehicle tax by 50% in January 2009. *Overall, the world light vehicle market contracted by 14%, registering its worst sales in eight years. The yearly growth rates for all the other markets are based on 2009 calender year basis, SIAM said.

Light vehicle sales in India were driven by a rapid 25% growth in demand for passenger cars.

India 2nd in auto market after China - The Times of India


----------



## ramu

*Mukherjee, a key player to Indias economic reform process: Geithner*

US Treasury Secretary Timothy Geithner, who met Finance Minister Pranab Mukherjee on Tuesday to launch the U.S. - India Economic and Financial Partnership, described Mukherjee as the key to the economic reform process that began in India years ago.


We meet at a time of encouraging prospects for the U.S. and Indian economies, and the beginnings of global economic recovery, said Geithner, thanking Mukherjee and his staff for being such gracious hosts.

A year ago, the heads of state of India and the United States came together in London with the leaders of the other members of the G-20 and embarked on a powerful and coordinated program of economic stimulus, he added.

Geithner said: They committed to act to restore stability to the financial systems of the major economies, to provide financial support to emerging and developing economies on a dramatic scale, to keep markets open to trade and investment, to restore growth in their own economies, and to lay the foundation for international financial reform.

Those actions worked, and the world is now starting to come out of the great recession, the most severe crisis since the Great Depression, he added.

In the U.S., the economy has now been growing for three quarters. While unemployment remains unacceptably high, the private sector has added jobs during four of the past five months, private investment is increasing, productivity growth is very high, the financial system is recovering, private savings have improved, said Geithner adding that the US economy is now borrowing significantly less from the rest of the world.

We are also engaged in an important set of reforms to improve our private health care system, to strengthen our education system, to rebuild our infrastructure, to increase energy fficiency and reduce carbon emissions, to restore fiscal sustainability, and to fundamentally restructure and reform our financial system, said Geithner.

India navigated this financial crisis with a steady hand, and has emerged from the global recession stronger and faster than most other large economies, he added.

Geithner further said that during the meeting Mukherjee and his colleagues outlined the opportunities and challenges ahead for the Indian economy, and the policy reforms they are undertaking to raise the rate of overall economic growth, and to extend the benefits of growth more broadly.

India has a dynamic entrepreneurial private sector, a demonstrated ability to compete in the global market, and a commitment to quality higher education. With those strengths and the Ministers proposed reforms, Indias economic growth, already impressive, will be even stronger in the future, said Geithner.

Geithner said the US and India both face some common problems, such as how to design a private financial system that can finance future innovation, how to extend financial services more broadly to people outside the banking system, and how to finance our very substantial infrastructure needs in ways that effectively leverage private investment.

We also face the urgent challenge of making sure that the gains from economic growth in both of our countries are broadly shared. Economic growth must be about improving the prospects for all our citizens, he added.

The US Treasury Secretary thanking Mukherjee for providing details about the Indian economy said India has made remarkable progress and is an indispensable partner in securing the future prosperity and security of the world.

US President Barack Obama and Prime Minister Dr Manmohan Singh recognize that, as two of the worlds largest economies, we need to work more closely together, said Geithner.

Our ability to cooperate on economic and financial issues will be critically important to the success of global efforts to create conditions for a more stable global financial system, more balanced global economic growth that is less dependent on the willingness of Americans to live beyond our means, more effective and representative international financial institutions, and a more open global trading system, he added.

Geithner, who arrived here along with Federal Reserve Vice Chairman Donald Kohn, also met Prime Minister Dr Manmohan Singh earlier in the day.

He is expected to discuss ways to rebalance the global economy.

The discussions will complement a strategic dialogue program that the United States shares with China, but will be more limited in scope, according to U.S. treasury officials.

The two sides are also expected to discuss infrastructure financing, with the Treasury offering expertise in helping India develop a municipal bond market, and India sharing experience in private-sector infrastructure development.

Before meeting Dr. Singh, Geithner visited a storefront mobile banking site on the outskirts of the national capital that is affiliated with Eko, a nonprofit organisation, and the State Bank of India.

The US Treasury Secretary said he wanted to show how India was coming up with creative solutions to its development problems.

On Wednesday, Geithner will hold a roundtable discussion with US financial companies and Indian entrepreneurs in Mumbai. (ANI)


Source : Business News


----------



## yashchauhan

India - toughest for expats after China.

India has emerged as the second most challenging location to work for expatriates after China across the globe even as multinational firms are expanding their presence in the emerging economies, says a study.

About 46 per cent of multinational companies reported a decrease in the number of international assignments over last year, while about 44 per cent of the MNCs plan to ramp up their overseas postings this year, according to an annual Global Relocation Trends Survey.

The reported decrease in the number of international assignments is a record high level in the 15-year history issued by Brookfield Global Relocation Services.

"China, India and Russia ranked first, second and third, respectively, as the countries that expatriates found the most challenging," the survey said.

Moreover, these countries have also emerged as the most challenging locations for expatriates due to the issues related to housing, schooling, immigration challenges and healthcare costs among others. Led by strong economic activity from emerging and developing economies in Asia, international assignments in the region are increasing but challenges mainly due to the difficulty in finding suitable housing, schooling, health care, and immigration red tape remain," Brookfield Global Relocation Services President Rick Schwartz said.

Besides, India has emerged as the most challenging destination for corporate international assignment policy and programme managers -- replacing China which had occupied the top position since the 2003-2004 report.

China and India topped the list of locations with the highest rates of assignment failure, interestingly they are also among the top destinations for overseas assignments. 

"A key way for companies to maximise their return on investment while minimising assignment failure is by providing mandatory cross-cultural training to assignees and their family.

"Although 80 per cent of companies surveyed said they provide formal cross-cultural preparation, only 17 per cent (down from 22 per cent last year) mandated it," Brookfield Global Relocation Services Executive Vice President Scott T Sullivan said.

Most of the foreign assignees do not prefer to keep their families with them during international assignments, as only 47 per cent of international assignees had families with children. 

The survey was conducted among 120 multinational firms covering a total employee population of 5.8 million.




&#8216;India a tough nut for expats&#8217;


----------



## DemonHunter

India to become 3rd largest economy by 2012
24 January 2010 08:10

A report by PricewaterhouseCoopers (PwC) shows India can overtake Japan as the worlds third largest economy by purchasing power parity (PPP) by 2012. 

Indias economy expanded 7.9 % in the second quarter of 2009-10 and is expected to grow over 7 % in the whole fiscal hear, posits the global accounting firm. According to the key policy makers of Prime Minister Manmohan Singhs government, India will return to a 9% growth trajectory in two or three years. 

The effects of the global financial crisis on India and China were largely limited; both countries returned to high growth rates in 2009 while Western economic giants are still facing slow growth and unemployment. 

Additionally, India is expected to grow faster than China after 2020. China, which was projected to become the worlds largest economy by 2041, now looks set to achieve the distinction sometime around 2020, the PwC report said. 

While the exact date is open to doubt, it seems highly likely that, by 2030, China will clearly be the largest economy in the world on PPP, writes PwC head of macroeconomics, John Hawksworth, in the report. 

The report, released Friday by PwC, the largest of the worlds Big Four auditing firms, projected that China will overtake the US to become the worlds largest economy by 2020, more than 20 years ahead of the earlier prediction of 2041. 

It is also predicted that Chinas share in global GDP will be 19% by 2030, while the proportion for the US and the EU will be 16% and 15%, respectively.

India to become 3rd largest economy by 2012|?slâmi Davet  English News


----------



## Choppers

*Bharti Walmart to foray into south, west India within 2 yrs*

CHANDIGARH: Bharti Walmart, the 50:50 joint venture between Bharti Enterprises and US-based Walmart Inc, on Tuesday said it will enter the southern and western parts of India within the next 18-24 months as it looks to expand presence in the country. 

The wholesale firm had earlier announced plans to have 10 -15 outlets within the next three years in Punjab, Haryana, Delhi NCR, Rajasthan, Uttar Pradesh and Madhya Pradesh. 

"Within 12-18 months we should be able to be in the southern markets. We are focusing on all four southern states. And probably after that, within two years, we will be in west India," Bharti Walmart Managing Director and CEO Raj Jain told. 

He said the company has started scouting for locations in the southern and western states but is yet to take a decision on the total number of outlets likely to be set up in those regions. 

"The cash-and-carry outlets in south and west would follow our existing format of 50,000-80,000 sq ft size," he said. 

The firm today opened its second outlet in Chandigarh. Its first store in Amritsar was inaugurated in May last year. 

"This year we will open five more outlets in North India, taking our total retail space to over 3 lakh sq ft from one lakh sq ft now," Jain said. 

Regarding today's Walmart Asia President Scott Price's announcement that the American retail giant will increase sourcing from India, Jain said, "We are looking to start exporting mangoes soon and also put more emphasis on basmati." 

Bharti Walmart will open a new technical training centre in Delhi later this year in collaboration with the state government on lines with the existing centre in Punjab. 

"The centre in Amritsar has already trained 2,000 students in courses like retail, wholesale and supply chain management, of whom 700 have secured placements in various places. We now want to replicate it in Delhi," Jain said.


----------



## Justin Joseph

*Infosys posts Q4 profit of 1600 cr; to hire 30,000 employees*

Tuhina Pandey and Mokshada Batra, April 13, 2010 (Bangalore)

Infosys, the second largest Indian IT company, kick started the earning season on Tuesday posting numbers quite aligned with the street's expectations.

Infosys on Tuesday reported a consolidated net profit of Rs 1600 crore for the quarter-ended March 31, 2010, a quarter-on-quarter growth of 2.6 per cent and year-on-year decline of 0.9 per cent.

The company registered revenues of Rs 5,944 crore for the March-ended quarter 2010, up by 3.5 percent quarter-on-quarter and a year-on-year-growth of 5.5 per cent.

But investors were, as always, more focused on the keenly awaited guidance for next fiscal which came in healthy at 16-18 per cent for dollar revenue growth but more muted in rupee terms at 9-11 per cent with earnings seen largely flat in FY11.

"We have done very well to what we thought we would. We have been able to take advantage of the opportunities in the market and grow faster due to our investments in capacity and capability building during the economic downturn", S Gopalakrishnan, CEO and MD said on Tuesday. "This quarter we added 47 new clients, the highest in recent times", he said.

*Infosys also said it was looking at recruiting nearly 30,000 persons for this fiscal year including over 2000 from overseas.*

In India it had already made 19,000 campus offers, T V Mohandas Pai, Member of the Board and Head-HRD and Education and Research said.

The company was planning to induct 5,500-6,500 laterals, he said while talking about Infosys' hiring plans. It was planning to recruit 1000 each for its China and US office and around 400 in Manila.

Infosys also saw one of the largest wage increase. "There has been a large wage increase for middle and junior level employees. In senior level there has been a 10 per cent increase in wages". Overall the average wage hike has been around 14-17 per cent, he said.

All expect Infosys to beat its indicated guidance as it has in the past but the margin contraction by 150 basis points next fiscal on the back of rupee appreciation and wage hikes, and rising attrition are causes for some concern.

An upbeat management at Infosys headquarters and the most widely used phrase "cautiously optimistic is out of fashion for now. However, as of now it seems like "play it safe" is still the Infosys mantra.

Infosys posts Q4 profit of 1600 cr; to hire 30,000 - NDTV Profit


----------



## ramu

Quite impressive numbers but a little more was expected. After all yeh dil mange more :o)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ecstacy

People with Indian roots are fast climbing up the global corporate ladder, the latest being Pune-born, Delhi-educated, IIM-Ahmedabad alumnus Ajay Banga.

Banga, MasterCards president and chief operating officer, has been named its president and chief executive officer effective July 1.

He will take over from current CEO Robert Selander in July, ten months after being hired from Citigroup as a potential successor.

Here we take a look at some other Indians who are currently heading and running multinational companies:

---------- Post added at 04:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:30 PM ----------






Indra Nooyi is chairman and chief executive officer of PepsiCo, which has the worlds largest portfolio of billion-dollar food and beverage brands, including 19 different product lines that each generate more than $1 billion in annual retail sales. With nearly $60 billion in revenue, PepsiCo employs 285,000 people worldwide.

Ms Nooyi was named president and CEO on October 1, 2006 and assumed the role of chairman on May 2, 2007. She has directed the companys global strategy for more than a decade and led its restructuring, including the divestiture of its restaurants into the successful YUM! Brands, Inc, the acquisition of Tropicana and the merger with Quaker Oats that brought the vital Quaker and Gatorade businesses to PepsiCo and the merger with PepsiCos anchor bottlers.

Prior to becoming CEO, Ms Nooyi served as president and CFO beginning in 2001, when she was also named to PepsiCos Board of Directors. Before joining PepsiCo in 1994, Ms Nooyi spent four years as senior V-P of strategy and strategic marketing for Asea Brown Boveri, a Zurich- based industrials company. Between 1986 and 1990, Ms Nooyi worked for Motorola.

Prior to Motorola, she spent six years directing international corporate strategy projects at The Boston Consulting Group. Ms Nooyi began her career in India, where she held product manager positions at Johnson & Johnson and at Mettur Beardsell Ltd, a textile firm. In addition to being a member of the PepsiCo Board of Directors, Ms Nooyi serves as a member of the boards of The Consumer Goods Forum, Catalyst and Lincoln Center for the Performing Arts. She is also a Successor Fellow of Yale Corporation.

---------- Post added at 04:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:31 PM ----------






Vikram Pandit is the chief executive officer of Citi. Before being named CEO on December 11, 2007, Mr Pandit was chairman and CEO of Citi's Institutional Clients Group, which includes Markets & Banking and Citi Alternative Investments.

Formerly the chairman and CEO of Citi Alternative Investments, Mr Pandit was a founding member and chairman of the members committee of Old Lane, LP which was acquired by Citi in 2007.

Previously, Mr Pandit was President and Chief Operating Officer of Morgan Stanleys institutional securities and investment banking business and was a member of the firms Management Committee.

Mr Pandit serves on the boards of Columbia University, Columbia Business School and the Indian School of Business. He is a former board member of NASDAQ, Trinity School, the New York City Investment Fund, and the American India Foundation.

Mr Pandit earned a PhD in Finance from Columbia University in 1986. He also received an MS degree in 1977 and a BS degree in electrical engineering in 1976 from Columbia.

---------- Post added at 04:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:32 PM ----------






Deven Sharma is president of Standard & Poors, a division of the McGraw-Hill Companies, and the worlds foremost source of financial market intelligence, providing independent credit ratings, indices, risk evaluation, investment research and data.

Mr Sharma joined S&P in 2007 as executive vice president, Investment Service and Global Sales. Prior to joining S&P, he was executive vice president, Global Strategy at The McGraw-Hill Companies for five years.

Mr Sharma joined The McGraw-Hill Companies in January 2002 from Booz-Allen & Hamilton, a global management consulting company, where he was a partner. During his 14 years with that firm, he provided guidance to client companies on business strategy and globalization, as well as on branding and sales management.

Much of his experience includes work with global corporations in the US, Latin America, Europe and parts of Asia. Prior to Booz-Allen, he worked with manufacturing companies, Dresser Industries and Anderson Strathclyde.

Mr Sharma holds a bachelors degree from the Birla Institute of Technology in India, a masters degree from the University of Wisconsin and a doctoral degree in Business Management from Ohio State University. He has authored several publications on competitive strategy, customer solutions, sales and marketing. He is a Board member of 800-Flowers Inc, CRISIL, the US-China Business Council and Asia Society Business Council.

---------- Post added at 04:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:33 PM ----------






Piyush Gupta was appointed CEO of DBS Group Holdings and DBS Bank Ltd on November 9, 2009. Prior to joining DBS, Mr Gupta was Citigroups CEO for South East Asia Pacific, covering Australia, New Zealand, Guam and the ASEAN countries - Singapore, Malaysia, Philippines, Indonesia, Thailand, Vietnam and Brunei.

Mr Gupta began his career with Citibank in India in 1982 and over the years, has held various senior management roles across Citis corporate and consumer banking businesses, including Chief of Staff for Asia Pacific Corporate Bank, Head of Strategic Planning for Emerging Markets and Regional Director for Global Transaction Services for Asia Pacific.

He has also served as Citis Country Officer for Indonesia, Malaysia and Singapore as well as the ASEAN Head of the Institutional Clients Group.

Mr Gupta has served as a member of the Indonesian Governments Debt Restructuring Committee, Chairman of the Foreign Banks' Association in Indonesia and on the Board of Kuala Lumpur Business Roundtable, as well as on the Boards of AMCHAM Malaysia and Singapore.

He is a past Chairman of the Financial Services Committee of the US-ASEAN Business Council, and currently serves on the Group of Experts to the ASEAN Capital Markets Forum. Married with two children, Mr Gupta has a Bachelor of Arts (Honours) Degree in Economics from St Stephens College, Delhi University, and an MBA from IIM, Ahmedabad.

---------- Post added at 04:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:33 PM ----------







Francisco D'Souza has over 20 years of experience in the information technology industry in both operational and advisory roles.

Prior to his current position, Francisco was Chief Operating Officer, with responsibility for Cognizants global delivery, marketing and sales, business development, and client services organizations. Previously, he led the companys North American and European operations.

He joined Cognizant when it was founded in 1994. Earlier in his career, Francisco spent four years at various divisions of The Dun & Bradstreet Corporation, holding key positions in marketing, strategic planning, and new business development in Germany, the US and India.

Francisco was named one of the nations best CEOs in Institutional Investors 2010 All-America Executive Team ranking. He received an Ernst & Young Entrepreneur of the Year 2007 Award in the information technology services category for New Jersey and was a finalist in 2004.

He also received the Entrepreneur of the Year award from the Economic Times of India in 2005. He serves on the Board of Trustees of Carnegie Mellon University and the Board of Trustees of The New York Hall of Science.

Born in Nairobi, Kenya, Francisco has traveled widely in countries ranging from Panama to Hong Kong, where he obtained his Bachelor's degree from the University of East Asia. He also received an MBA from Carnegie Mellon University.

---------- Post added at 04:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:34 PM ----------






Surya N Mohapatra is Chairman, President and Chief Executive Officer of Quest Diagnostics. Prior to joining the company in February 1999 as Sr V-P and Chief Operating Officer, he was Sr V-P of Picker International, a worldwide leader in advanced medical imaging technologies, where he served in various executive positions during his 18-year tenure.

Dr Mohapatra was appointed President and Chief Operating Officer of the company in June 1999, Chief Executive Officer in May 2004, and Chairman of the Board in December 2004. Dr Mohapatra also is a director of ITT Corporation.

Dr Mohapatra is also a member of CECP, a dedicated network of business CEOs and chairpersons who inspire peer executives to show greater commitment to corporate community partnerships.

He also co-chairs the NJ American Cancer Society of CEOs Against Cancer, a statewide forum of CEOs who are committed to addressing the cancer issue in their workplace.

---------- Post added at 04:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:35 PM ----------






Dinesh C Paliwal is chairman, president and chief executive officer of Harman International Industries Inc.

Paliwal became chairman of the company in May 2008. He previously served as president, CEO and vice chairman since joining the company in 2007.

Washington, DC-based Harman International designs, manufactures and markets a wide range of audio and infotainment products for the automotive, consumer and professional markets. The company maintains a presence in the Americas, Europe and Asia and employs more than 12,000 people worldwide.

The Harman International family of brands spans some 15 names including AKG, Audioaccess, Becker, BSS, Crown, dbx, DigiTech, Harman Kardon, Infinity, JBL, Lexicon, Mark Levinson, Revel, QNX, Soundcraft and Studer.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ecstacy

Shantanu Narayen is president and chief executive officer of Adobe, one of the world&#8217;s largest and most diversified software companies. In 2009, Narayen led the $1.8 billion acquisition of Omniture, Inc, expanding Adobe&#8217;s ability to help customers measure and optimize the value of online experiences, content and applications.

Prior to his appointment as CEO in December of 2007, Narayen was Adobe&#8217;s president and COO, responsible for the company&#8217;s day-to-day global operations, product research and development, marketing and corporate development. In 2005, he co-led the $3.4 billion acquisition of Macromedia, strengthening the company&#8217;s presence in key markets ranging from enterprises and vertical industries to mobile devices and multimedia publishing.

Previously, he held key product research and development positions within Adobe, including executive vice president of worldwide products, senior vice president of worldwide product development and vice president and general manager of the engineering technology group.

Before joining Adobe in 1998, Narayen was co-founder of Pictra, Inc., an early pioneer of digital photo sharing over the Internet. Prior to that, he served as director of desktop and collaboration products at Silicon Graphics, Inc. and held various senior management positions at Apple Computer, Inc.

Narayen holds five patents and is a frequent speaker at industry and academic events. He serves on the Board of Dell, Inc and the Advisory Board of the Haas School of Business, University of California at Berkeley, and is president of the board of the Adobe Foundation, which funds philanthropic initiatives around the world. Narayen holds a bachelor&#8217;s degree in electronics engineering from Osmania University, a master&#8217;s degree in computer science from Bowling Green State University and a master&#8217;s degree in business administration from the Haas School of Business.

-source The Ecnomic Times


----------



## Justin Joseph

*India can be the world's food basket: Scott Price, CEO, Wal-Mart Asia*

CHANDIGARH : Bharti Wal-Mart wants to source $1-billion worth of goods from India and help the country become a food exporter, says Scott Price, president and CEO of Wal-Mart Asia.As Wal-Mart pans out in the country through its cash-and-carry Best Price stores in tieup with the Bharti Group, it wants to develop India into a sourcing hub for agri-produce worldwide by helping reduce wastage and improve productivity, he told ET in an interview. Excerpts:

What are you India plans when you say you are here for the long term?

Scott Price: I would love for Bharti Wal-Mart to help develop a sophisticated retail market in India, which is crucial for food security and efficiency. Nearly 25-30% wastage occurs when agriculture products move from farm to wholesale. Reducing this will bring down the cost of food.

Modern trade can also help develop agriculture for export purposes. That is a huge opportunity for India to progress from feeding itself to help feed the world. We also help bring in technology. We have trained nearly 2,000 people in our training centre in Amritsar. More than 120 of them have become associates at Best Price. I see a huge opportunity for us to play a role of bringing the experience that we have and not just focus on the role of wholesaler retail.

Does that mean you are counting on the government allowing foreign direct investment in multi-brand retail?

Scott Price: We see a huge opportunity and long-term benefit from the Indian government to continue the dialogue to allow FDI. Our preference is a 100% open FDI. Weve seen it in China, Japan and markets in South America.

But if there is a multi-step process to that, we understand. We see the relationship in the joint venture with Bharti today is being very productive. So, even with the frame up of FDI, we see long-term benefit from this relationship, particularly the experience that Bharti brings for us to understand how to operate in India.

But would you go alone if 100% FDI is allowed?

Scott Price: I see the Bharti Wal-Mart joint venture as very valuable and something that we would like to maintain in whatever structure for a long term. I think Bharti would bring a lot of value to this relationship.

Do you have plans to make India a global sourcing hub for Wal-Mart?

Scott Price: India already exports $125 million, mainly textiles. I would like to set a target of more than $1 billion of exports ourselves. Today our overall revenue is $400 billion globally, so a billion sourced by India for exports is not that big a number. I think a lot of product lines could be done from here.

If we can get the agriculture to global standards, I think India has a huge opportunity to become a food basket for the world  because of the temperate weather. Already were doing textiles, but India would follow a same economic curve that most developing economies do, which is more educated workforce and more sophisticated value-added manufacturing and assembly.

Do the experiences in Wal-Mart operations in China or Japan applicable to India? Or is it the other way round?

Scott Price: Its actually vice versa. The direct farm concept came out of China where it was established. In China, we started in the outskirts of Beijing and moved to tier II and III cities. They looked at how we are doing it in India to understand how to grow in tier II and tier III cities since we have adopted the reverse approach here. 

India can be the world's food basket: Scott Price, CEO, Wal-Mart Asia-Interviews-Opinion-The Economic Times

---------- Post added at 07:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:46 PM ----------

*Indian CEOs enjoy highest approval, says survey*

LOS ANGELES: Executives in India have the highest faith in their CEOs and general corporate leadership, says a survey of 13 major nations.

Executives in China, Brazil and Russia also have much more faith in their CEOs and general corporate leadership than their counterparts in the US, Canada and Britain, says the survey released Tuesday.

The survey, 'Confidence in Leadership Index', was done by the Los Angeles-based Korn/Ferry International, a global provider of talent management solutions.

The survey showed wide differences in how executives feel about the direction under CEOs.

On a scale from -100 (getting worse) to +100 (getting better), executives in India, China, Brazil and Russia expressed strongest support for their corporate bosses, posting scores of 52, 53, 44 and 26 respectively against a global mean of 22.

On the other hand, with their mean scores of -1, -4 and -5, executives in Canada, the US and Britain showed their lack of confidence in their corporate bosses.

Interestingly, Indian executives ranked the credibility of their CEOs at 81 and the credibility of their corporate leadership in general at 78 - the highest among 13 countries.

The global mean for CEO credibility was 69 and for corporate leadership in general it was 70.

The confidence in CEOs and corporate leadership globally increased during the past year, hinting that economic recovery is under way after the global meltdown.

"Increased confidence at the CEO level is a powerful indicator of business recovery," said Ana Dutra, CEO, Korn/Ferry Leadership and Talent Consulting.

"Leaders at the top of the house set the tone for their organisations, and steadily increasing support indicates that CEOs' actions are instilling confidence in their employees, peers and directors," Dutra said in a statement.

The Direction of Leadership index rose 3.7 points to 26.3 in the first quarter of 2010, indicating that confidence in CEOs globally is back after the economic meltdown. 

Indian CEOs enjoy highest approval, says survey-Corporate Trends-News By Company-News-The Economic Times


----------



## ramu

*Infosys bags three-year Microsoft outsourcing deal*

IT major Infosys today said it has signed an agreement with Microsoft to manage internal IT services of the software giant globally.

As part of this three-year agreement, Infosys would streamline implementation processes, simplify support and service and, at the same time, would lower enterprise costs by using latest Microsoft solutions such as Windows 7, the Bangalore-headquartered company said in a statement.

"Infosys would deliver this engagement on an outcome- based pricing model, enabling Microsoft to associate and manage IT costs directly to business variables and demand," Infosys' vice-president and head of Manufacturing for North America Sanjay Jalona said.

Infosys would provide Microsoft with IT help desk, desk-side services and infrastructure and application support from multiple global centres. It would manage Microsoft's internal IT services for applications, devices and databases in 450 locations across 104 countries.

"Infosys will establish a dedicated Service Excellence Office to help Microsoft implement ISO 20000 and ITSM Processes," the statement added.

"This agreement provides Infosys with an unique opportunity to partner with Microsoft IT and gain deep and early expertise in the implementation and management of the latest Microsoft technologies, and thus enhancing Infosys' capabilities to help other customers leverage Microsoft's innovation and adopt these technologies," it said.

Infosys has partnered with Unisys to provide global desk-side support and service desk.

Infosys bags three-year Microsoft outsourcing deal

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Justin Joseph

*India to have strategic oil reserve by October 2011*

*NEW DELHI: India will complete building its first strategic crude oil storage by October 2011 in an effort to insulate itself from supply disruptions.*

*India, which is 75 per cent import dependent to meet its crude oil needs, is building under-ground storages at Visakhapatnam in Andhra Pradesh and Mangalore *and Padur in Karnataka to store about 5.33 million tons of crude oil. This is enough to meet nation's oil requirement of 13-14 days.

"The storage at Visakhapatnam will be mechanically completed by October 2011," said Rajan K Pillai, chief executive officer of India Strategic Petroleum Reserves Ltd - the state-owned firm building the strategic stockpile.

Visakhapatnam will have capacity to store 1.33 million tons of crude oil in underground rock caverns.

"Huge underground cavities, almost ten storey tall and approximately 3.3 km long are to be built (in Visakhapatnam)," he said.

A similar facility in Mangalore will have a capacity of 1.55 million tons and would be mechanically completed by November 2012. A 2.5 million tons storage at Padur, near Mangalore, would be completed by December 2012.

*India will join nations like the US, Japan and China who have strategic reserves. These nations use the stockpiles not only as insurance against supply disruptions but also to buy and store oil when prices are low and release them to refiners when there is a spike in global rates.*

However, the storage India is building is very small compared to the 90-day strategic stockpile in the US. *New Delhi was considering to raise the storage capacity to 15 million tons to cover for 45 days requirement *but no decision has been taken as yet.

The over 5 million tons strategic storage facility, Pillai said, was being built at an estimated cost of Rs 2,397 crore (at 2005 prices). "There is likely to be a price escalation because these cost estimates are based on 2005 prices. We think the cost may cross Rs 3,000 crore," he said.

ISPRL is a wholly-owned subsidiary of Oil Industry Development Board (OIDB) - a government body that lends money to energy projects.

Pillai said the cost of building the strategic stockpile is being provided by OIDB as equity to ISPRL.

"The three storages will be able to meet nation's oil requirement of 13-14 days (in case of emergency)," he said.

The cost estimate does not include the cost of purchasing 5.3 million tons of crude oil. "The crude procurement and how it will be managed will be the responsibility of the Government. Our job is to build the storage," he said.

Like the US, the government may buy crude oil when rates are low for stockpiling. It may release it to refiners during times of spike in global crude rates like those witnessed in July 2008 when prices touched an all-time high of USD 147. 

India to have strategic oil reserve by October 2011-Oil & Gas-Energy-News By Industry-News-The Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yashchauhan

*INdia produced 14 million vehicles last year including 2.35 million cars!*


Automobile Production Trends


follow this link...Production Trend :: SIAM


----------



## DMLA

Here is some update on *Indian Grand Prix*



> (CNN) -- Bernie Ecclestone has confirmed that the 2011 Formula One world championship will have a record 20 races with the introduction of a grand prix near Delhi, India, in October.
> 
> Talking to reporters in Shanghai, ahead of this weekend's Chinese Grand Prix, F1 supremo Ecclestone revealed that no races would be dropped from the calendar, despite uncertainty surrounding the Turkish Grand Prix.
> 
> *"We will definitely be in India next year," said Ecclestone. "We are not dropping anything -- it's 20 races -- getting ready for 25!.*
> Ecclestone is eager to take the sport to all corners of the globe, with a lot of interest in India surrounding Karun Chandhok, who drives for F1 newcomers Hispania Racing.
> 
> However, the 79-year-old also believes local organizers should be doing more to promote races, with attendances at this weekend's Shanghai race expected to be poor.
> 
> "It is a shame because the whole venue is super, everything is good. They are not promoting it properly -- it is as simple as that," Ecclestone added.
> 
> "The people that run the place ought to do a bit more. If you were in Shanghai you wouldn't even know there is a race here."



Chandok in Australian GP:



Force India VJM03 - first indian owned F1 team:



location:






plan:






And here is an interesting article from WSJ:



> Later this month the Formula One circus will roll into China's financial capital for the seventh annual Shanghai Grand Prix. It will be one of six races to be held in the Asian time zone this season. The world's most expensive sport is looking for growth outside its traditional center in Europe, and Asia is the key new market. Whether Asia will live up to the dreams of the F1 bosses is another matter.
> 
> F1 has a long history in some parts of Asia. Japan's Suzuka circuit dates to the early 1960s, and the Japanese fan base rivals that of many countries in Europe. Japanese drivers and constructors (F1-speak for carmakers) are well established. Malaysia lacks that tradition, but it still hosted the first F1 race in Asia outside of Japan in 1999. For years Malaysians have been race hosts and team sponsors and there was even a Malaysian driver for a season.
> 
> View Full Image
> 
> DPA/ZUMApress.com
> 
> German river Adrian Sutil of Force India enters turn 2 during second practice session at Sepang circuit near Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia.
> .Lately, however, Asia has witnessed a new phenomenon: Hosting a Formula One race has become a status symbol to display growing economic clout. Many locations with no history of motorsport have spent hundreds of millions of dollars to build circuits and buy the rights to hold major races.
> 
> Consider Singapore, which in 2008 hosted its first F1 event. The city-state spent 150 million Singapore dollars ($107 million) for the right to host one of the 19 "grand prix" events of the racing year for five seasons, with the Singapore Tourist Board contributing 60% of the money and the rest coming from private enterprise. The result has been a popular night race under hundreds of floodlights through the city's business and historic district, bringing in tourist revenue for the city-state and Asian exposure to F1. Abu Dhabi topped that in 2009 with a race starting in daylight and ending in the moonlight.
> 
> But these successes haven't arisen from the growth of a local market for F1, so much as from Asia's ability to cater to fans back in Europe. The evening race times fit afternoon European television schedules for the established audience. Sparking greater Asian interest in F1 will be the key to transforming the region into a profit center for the sport rather than merely an exotic locale for the races Europeans watch on television.
> 
> In this regard, the race between China and India is the most interesting event. China has taken a "build it (with government money) and they will come" attitude. The state-of-the-art Shanghai circuit, which opened in 2004, cost $240 million and was built in only 18 months, probably a year faster than it would have taken in Europe. The first event there became the most anticipated race of the season. State support was instrumental: The Shanghai government paid all the bills for circuit construction, supporting infrastructure and the $50 million per year to host the race. The main sponsor was none other than the state-owned oil company, Sinopec.
> 
> Yet local interest has been limited. The racing circuit is an inconvenient 30-odd kilometers from the city center. The cheapest grandstand tickets cost more than $100 in a city where the average salary in 2008 was less than $500 per month. Race organizers had to bus in spectators from the ranks of employees at local state-owned companies to make sure the stands looked full on television&#8212;and what little initial excitement there was has only waned.
> 
> India's approach has predictably been more haphazard. The country has yet to host a race, although a Delhi event is expected in 2011. But that hasn't stopped Vijay Mallya, the Indian equivalent of Richard Branson, from jumping in. Mr. Mallya bought a 50% stake in the Spyker team for 88 million euros ($118 million) in late 2007 and immediately rebranded it as Force India. The team struggled in its first season but in August 2009 it took second place in Belgium and fourth place in Italy two weeks later. Force India has become a solid middle-tier team within two years and there's no reason to think it couldn't be a serious top-tier contender down the road.
> 
> F1 provides a global advertizing platform for the larger-than-life Mr. Mallya, chairman of the United Breweries Group and Kingfisher Airlines, and owner of the Bangalore Royal Challengers cricket team. His lavish lifestyle is a source of endless press fascination, which in turn reflects onto his F1 team. Although F1 interest in India is in its infancy, his involvement certainly has brought the sport more media attention. It hardly matters that he's probably losing money on the team (as, reportedly, do most owners, although the financial reports are always a closely guarded secret).
> 
> Mr. Mallya's F1 effort more closely resembles the successful formula in Europe&#8212;the collision of fast cars and big egos that gives fans excitement both on and off the track. China's mistake has been thinking a flashy track alone will do the trick. Because there are no Chinese personalities of Mr. Mallya's type in F1, the Shanghai race ends up being merely one weekend out of 19 in the racing calendar.
> 
> India is often thought to play runner-up to China when it comes to economic achievements. But at least in F1, China's trophy event may prove to be no match for India's podium finish.
> 
> Mr. Howie is co-author of "Privatizing China" (Wiley, 2003).



link: Business Asia: Formula One's Race for Asia - WSJ.com

enjoy......


----------



## mrwarrior006

^^^^^a little correction

KARAN CHANDOK is not he first india f1 driver

it is naryan karthikeyan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DMLA

mrwarrior006 said:


> ^^^^^a little correction
> 
> KARAN CHANDOK is not he first india f1 driver
> 
> it is naryan karthikeyan



thnx... made the correction

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cisco-GUY

In 20 mins, get that Heathrow, Hong Kong ride - Delhi - City - The Times of India



> NEW DELHI: In five months from now, Delhiites can bid adieu to unending jams on the way to the airport and harassment by cabbies.
> 
> They will reach the airport from Connaught Place (CP) in specially engineered super luxury Metro coaches, which promise a noise-free ride in a plush ambience, in all of 20 minutes.
> 
> *The first lot of new trains arrived at Mundra port, Gujarat from Spain on Friday and are on their way to the Capital now. The special coaches have specially been designed for the showcase Airport Express Line, which is scheduled to open in September this year.
> 
> The new trains are very different from the existing ones running on the Delhi Metro network. These will have seating for all passengers and the seating is transverse  commuters will face the direction of movement of the train  for added comfort.
> 
> The interiors of the trains have been designed keeping commuter comfort in mind. The lighting is diffused, the seats upholstered, and each coach will have LCD screens for entertainment, which will double up as flight information boards for convenience of air travellers.
> 
> Even as the trains zip past the city at a speed of about 120 kmph (the designed speed is higher at 135 kmph), one will not feel any discomfort inside the coaches.
> 
> The trains are engineered to reach near-zero noise levels and all the components  flooring, insulated walls, windows  have in-built noise reduction features. The wheels too have added lubrication for less noise and better riding comfort. The train doors are plug-and-shut type, which shut after sliding out a bit and then move back into original position.*
> 
> Those headed to the airport from town will have the choice of checking in their baggage at Metro stations which will double up as City Airport Terminals (CATs) for this line.
> 
> To secure the baggage, half a coach of every six-coach train will be reserved for baggage.
> 
> For commuters taking the Airport Express Link to reach the city, luggage racks have been provided in every coach where people can stack their baggage.
> 
> *"The trains have been procured from City Airport Terminals, Spain, which is one of the leading manufacturers of high-speed Metros in the world. It has also supplied to Hong Kong Airport metro and London's Heathrow Express.* The trains are being brought to Delhi by road and will be tested at the Dwarka depot," said KP Maheshwari, Director, Delhi Airport Metro Express (DAME) Pvt Ltd, a subsidiary of Reliance Infrastructure Limited, which will operate the Airport Line.
> 
> *The line will operate on Automated Train Operation (ATO) technology which enables trains to accelerate, brake, adjust speed and stop at stations automatically, in accordance with a pre-set schedule.
> 
> The trains can operate without a driver. Every coach will be equipped with CCTV cameras for added security and will also have an event recorder, a kind of a black box, which records every movement of the train.
> 
> This device, which can withstand high levels of temperature and impact, will help investigations in case of an accident.*
> 
> The 23-km Airport Express Line is the first Delhi Metro line to come up on a Public Private Partnership (PPP) model. As per the agreement between Delhi Metro Rail Corporation (DMRC) and Reliance Infrastructure Limited, the concessionaire of the project, DMRC will create all the civil structures  the viaduct, tunnels and station buildings, and hand it over to the latter.
> 
> The airport line will be developed and run by DAME Pvt Ltd for 30 years.
> 
> The good news is that the line will be operational before the Commonwealth Games. *"The Airport Line will be better than anything that the city has seen till now. We are going to use the best technologies available around the world and are completing work on a warfooting to open the line by September this year," said Lalit Jalan, CEO and Wholetime Director, Reliance Infrastructure.
> 
> The construction of the civil structures is reportedly 90% complete and processes like signalling, electrification, track-laying is under way.*
> 
> The line will provide a fast-link between New Delhi Railway Station and Dwarka via IGI, with a total of six stops on the way.
> 
> The fare will be kept at a maximum of Rs 150 to IGI and Rs 180 to Dwarka from New Delhi.


----------



## Cisco-GUY

Based on above report, below are the speculated coaches that delhi metro is getting


----------



## Cisco-GUY




----------



## yashchauhan

Construction workd at the central depot of the line...may 2009















YOUR FLIGHT TO IGI FROM SEPTEMBER






................A great project for India as a whole!


----------



## Cisco-GUY

Already posted 

http://www.defence.pk/forums/economy-development/27787-indian-economy-news-updates-85.html

Mods please merge.


----------



## yashchauhan

Cisco-GUY said:


> Already posted
> 
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/economy-development/27787-indian-economy-news-updates-85.html
> 
> Mods please merge.



its a billion dollar project.....a more of it to come now.........


----------



## Justin Joseph

Delhi already has best transportation system in India. By Sept. 2010 it will be years ahead of all the cities and remain at top.

- One of he biggest airport in the world.

- 4 World class Railway stations.

- Delhi Metro network of about 200 kms.

- 11,000 buses.

- 80,000 taxis

- 55,000 autos


----------



## Materialistic

> Delhi already has best transportation system in India. By Sept. 2010 it will be years ahead of all the cities and remain at top.
> 
> - One of he biggest airport in the world.
> 
> - 4 World class Railway stations.
> 
> - Delhi Metro network of about 200 kms.
> 
> - 11,000 buses.
> 
> - 80,000 taxis
> 
> - 55,000 autos


source please !!!!


----------



## Kompromat

What is this Thread doing in Pakistan Section ?


----------



## A.R.

Materialistic said:


> source please !!!!



you are welcome here during common wealth games... just come here and see live with your own eyes...


----------



## Justin Joseph

Materialistic said:


> source please !!!!




As a citizen i know better but here are your source.


*Delhi Metro *has 193.11 kms. (Phase I 65.11 km + Phase II 128 km) 

After phase III & IV we will add 220 kms more then the Delhi Metro will be of about 400 kms.

*Proof
*
Delhi Metro - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


*IGI Airport* 

*On completion will become the third largest terminal in the world.

IGI Airport will become the world&#8217;s sixth-largest in terms of capacity.

Has one of the longest runways in the world.*

"This terminal will have 168 check-in counters, 74 aero bridges, 30 parking bays, 72 immigration counters, 15 X-ray screening areas, for less waiting times, duty-free shops, and other features.[14][15] Over 90&#37; of passengers will use this terminal when completed. This new terminal is planned to be completed in time for the 2010 Commonwealth Games, which are to be held in Delhi, and will be connected to Delhi by an eight-lane motorway (National Highway 8), and the Delhi Mass Rapid Transit System. Terminal 3 will cater to more than 35 million passengers a year.

Come July and Delhi will get to experience its very own `world-class' airport. The new integrated terminal 3 (T3) with a capacity of 34 million passengers per annum will become operational from July 3 after which all international airlines and India's full cost carriers Air India, Jet Airways and Kingfisher will start their operations from the terminal"

*Proof:*

Indira Gandhi International Airport - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Over 55,000 *Autos* ply on Delhi's roads

*Proof* 

Delhi not to phase out auto-rickshaws now: CM


*World Class railway stations in Delhi* 

India: Bijwasan to be city's third world class station. - Free Online Library

New Delhi, Old Delhi, Hazrat Nizamuddin and Anand Vihar Railway is one of the largest railway stations.







A pic of the newly built New Delhi Station Building at Ajmeri Gate in New Delhi.


*11,000 buses in Delhi.*

*Proof:*

((( TELEMATICS - Cubic Transportation Systems (India) Launches Smart Card Trial on Delhi Buses

Well actually at present there are more than 11,000 buses in Delhi.


----------



## Justin Joseph

*Indian expats remittances increase despite global slowdown*

18 Apr 2010, 1116 hrs IST,PTI

*MUMBAI: Remittances by Indian expatriates rose by over $ 1 billion to $ 27.51 billion (around 1,22,420 crore) during April-September 2009, unfazed by the global financial meltdown, a RBI survey has said.
*
The remittances increased from $ 26.37 billion during the same period in the previous year, as India provided much better returns.

It further said that the rise in remittances may be attributed to a number of factors, including depreciation of rupee resulting in the rise in inflows through rupee denominated NRI accounts to take advantage of the depreciation and hike in interest rate ceilings on NRI deposits since September 2008.

RBI said that it was feared that the global recession could impact migrant workers more severely.

"Even if there is no lay-off, workers would often have to accept lower wages as employers worldwide are seeking to cut costs in an attempt to cope with the financial crisis," it said.

The survey, which was conducted in November 2009, said that North America continues to be the most important source region of remittances to India despite its share in total remittances falling to 38 per cent (44 per cent during the 2006 Survey).

This is in line with the fact that a large proportion of migrants to North America (US and Canada) work in software and other Information and Communication Technologies (ICT) related areas which have relatively higher average earning levels.

The Gulf region accounts for an average of 27 per cent of the total remittance inflows to India, with major source countries being the UAE and Saudi Arabia.

While Kochi and Mumbai receive above 50 per cent of their remittances from the Gulf region; Ahmedabad, Bangalore, Chandigarh, Delhi, Hyderabad and Kolkata received more than 60 per cent of their inward remittances from North America and Europe together.

It further said that while the larger numbers of the bank branches that were surveyed have reported negligible impact of global crisis on flow of remittances, responses have been mixed across the regions.

"Majority of the respondents in Delhi and Chandigarh centres said that ongoing recession led to decline in the remittances, while in Ahmedabad centre, the majority of the respondents did not see any significant decline in the flows of remittances in the region," RBI said. 

Indian expats remittances increase despite global slowdown-Visa Power-Travel-Services-News By Industry-News-The Economic Times


----------



## yashchauhan

Justin Joseph said:


> *Indian expats remittances increase despite global slowdown*
> 
> 18 Apr 2010, 1116 hrs IST,PTI
> 
> *MUMBAI: Remittances by Indian expatriates rose by over $ 1 billion to $ 27.51 billion (around 1,22,420 crore) during April-September 2009, unfazed by the global financial meltdown, a RBI survey has said.
> *
> The remittances increased from $ 26.37 billion during the same period in the previous year, as India provided much better returns.
> 
> It further said that the rise in remittances may be attributed to a number of factors, including depreciation of rupee resulting in the rise in inflows through rupee denominated NRI accounts to take advantage of the depreciation and hike in interest rate ceilings on NRI deposits since September 2008.
> 
> RBI said that it was feared that the global recession could impact migrant workers more severely.
> 
> "Even if there is no lay-off, workers would often have to accept lower wages as employers worldwide are seeking to cut costs in an attempt to cope with the financial crisis," it said.
> 
> The survey, which was conducted in November 2009, said that North America continues to be the most important source region of remittances to India despite its share in total remittances falling to 38 per cent (44 per cent during the 2006 Survey).
> 
> This is in line with the fact that a large proportion of migrants to North America (US and Canada) work in software and other Information and Communication Technologies (ICT) related areas which have relatively higher average earning levels.
> 
> The Gulf region accounts for an average of 27 per cent of the total remittance inflows to India, with major source countries being the UAE and Saudi Arabia.
> 
> While Kochi and Mumbai receive above 50 per cent of their remittances from the Gulf region; Ahmedabad, Bangalore, Chandigarh, Delhi, Hyderabad and Kolkata received more than 60 per cent of their inward remittances from North America and Europe together.
> 
> It further said that while the larger numbers of the bank branches that were surveyed have reported negligible impact of global crisis on flow of remittances, responses have been mixed across the regions.
> 
> "Majority of the respondents in Delhi and Chandigarh centres said that ongoing recession led to decline in the remittances, while in Ahmedabad centre, the majority of the respondents did not see any significant decline in the flows of remittances in the region," RBI said.
> 
> Indian expats remittances increase despite global slowdown-Visa Power-Travel-Services-News By Industry-News-The Economic Times



in economics it is defined as Indirect FDI!


----------



## yashchauhan

DAEX Line passing over Dhaula Kuan FLyover Interchnage!


----------



## Justin Joseph

*Yamaha plans to make India global hub for premium bikes*

BANGALORE: Japanese automobile major Yamaha is planning to make India the hub to manufacture premium motorbikes for global markets. In the past year, the company registered a three-fold increase in two-wheeler exports from India, driven largely by the growing international demand for high-end bikes.

We will fully utilise the infrastructural facilities that we have set up here in India to push our exports further, said Pankaj Dubey, national business head of India Yamaha Motor (IYM).

The Indian unit supplied 66,904 bikes in fiscal 2010 to Yamahas global operation, compared with 38,639 units in 2008-2009. These two-wheelers were sold in countries such as Colombia, Sri Lanka, Indonesia, Kenya, Bangladesh and the Philippines.

Yamaha exports bikes such as Gladiator Type SS, FZ16, YZF-R15, Crux, Enticer, Alba and G5 out of India. We are seeing a huge demand for exports, which grew at 73% in the past year, said Mr Dubey. In contrast, demand for Yamaha bikes in India grew at 25% in the same period.

According to Ernst & Young India, all major automobile manufacturers are looking at lowering cost of operation, a major reason why India is becoming important as a manufacturing hub. India offers lower cost of component sourcing, and Yamaha has a better presence in the premium segment, said Kapil Arora, partner-automotive practice, Ernst & Young India. 

The focus on selling high-end bikes in the 150cc category and above has worked well for Yamaha. This year, the company has gained a 12% share of the $8-million two-wheeler market, up from a share of 5% in 2006. Now, the company targets to increase its share in the premium and deluxe segment to 20% by 2010-end. This segment is very crucial for us, as currently it is the main growth driver for our company, said Mr Dubey

At present, Yamaha is ranked fifth in the Indian two-wheeler market and it is dominated by Hero Honda, Honda Motorcycles, Bajaj and TVS Motors. In the previous year, Yamaha sold 223,307 motorbikes in the Indian domestic market, compared with 162,370 units in 2008-2009.

Yamaha will also expand its product portfolio in India by launching a scooter that will tap into another growth segment. We are currently conducting a feasibility study and will finalise plans depending on customers demand, said Mr Dubey. As per the data by the Society of Indian Automobile Manufacturers (SIAM), In the financial year 2009-2010, the two-wheeler industry clocked growth of 26% in the domestic sales and 13.54% in export. 

Yamaha plans to make India global hub for premium bikes-Two-wheelers-Auto-News By Industry-News-The Economic Times


----------



## jha

first software them manufacturing next should be aerospace and defence..


----------



## Justin Joseph

*Tata in engineering deal with Rolls-Royce*

*DELHI: Rolls-Royce has entered into a global engineering services partnership with Indian IT major Tata Consultancy Services (TCS). Under the agreement, TCS will provide Rolls-Royce with a range of engineering services across its entire product lifecycle.*

As part of the deal, TCS will support and enable Rolls-Royce strategy to expand its engineering services footprint in India. TCS will set up an engineering centre to cater to Rolls-Royce design and engineering requirements in Bangalore.

Anil Shrikhande, President Rolls-Royce India said, India is a strategically significant market as well as an increasingly important technology services location for Rolls-Royce. The new collaboration with TCS will give us additional quality and cycle-time advantages.

Regu Ayyaswamy, Vice President and Global Head/Engineering and Industrial Services, Tata Consultancy Service said, *This partnership with Rolls-Royce is significant to TCS. This will lead to high quality engineering solutions and services from TCS for complex aero engines under the Rolls-Royce standards of excellence.*

Aerospace and defense sectors have been a major focus for TCS. 

TCS in engineering deal with Rolls-Royce-Software & Services-News-Indiatimes - Infotech


----------



## tyagi

terminal 3 igi


----------



## Justin Joseph

*India withdraws $3bn US bonds since November last*

MUMBAI: Foreign central banks, led by China, have been pulling out from US treasury securities since November 2009. Even India has pulled out about $3 billion during the period.

The latest data released by the US Federal Reserve Board indicates that foreign official holdings  essentially, central bank holdings in US treasury bonds  have dipped $58 billion to $2,674 billion from $2,732 billion in November 2009.

Commenting on the trend, HDFC Bank chief economist Abheek Barua said central banks across the globe have been diversifying their foreign exchange reserve away from the dollar to other currencies such as the euro, and some have been parking in commodity currencies such as the Australian and Canadian dollar, which derive most of their strength from the countrys commodity exports. Also, many countries are seeing a slower pile-up of reserves as capital inflows are used to fund the widening current account deficits. This leaves the central banks of these economies with lesser foreign currency assets for investments, he added.

Though the investment break up by individual central bank is not available in the public domain, an analysis of country-wise figures shows that three out of four BRIC economies have been pulling out of the US bond market. While China has pulled out $52 billion from US treasury bonds since November, taking its outstanding holdings to $877 billion, Russia withdrew $31.2 billion.

India, with relatively lower exposure in US treasuries, has pulled out $2.9 billion in the period, bringing its outstanding investments down to $31.2 billion as on February end. However, Brazil is the exception and has increased its exposure to the greenback. Besides, Japan, the UK and Canada have been the major economies to significantly increase exposure to US bonds.

A section of the global economy led by China has been advocating the need for an alternate reserve currency to the US dollar, especially after the global financial crisis deepened in 2008. However, China on its part, has been under pressure to devalue its yuan which has been pegged artificially low.

Commenting on the issue, in his media address on Tuesday, RBI governor D Subbarao said: I do not want to make a specific comment on the yuan, but if some countries manage their exchange rate and keep them artificially low, the burden of adjustment falls on countries which do not manage their exchange rates so actively. This happens both because their import substituting industries get hurt and our exports get hurt. ... if and when this is discussed in the G20 forum, we will certainly give our opinion on the subject. 

India withdraws $3bn US bonds since November last-Bonds-Markets-The Economic Times


----------



## Ecstacy

*56 Indian cos in Forbes' Global 2000 list*


New York: As many as 56 Indian companies, including Reliance Industries and State Bank of India, have been named among the world's 2,000 most powerful listed companies, according to US magazine Forbes.

The 'Global 2000' list of the biggest and most powerful companies worldwide has been topped by US banking giant JPMorgan Chase and is followed by General Electric, Bank of America and ExxonMobil.

Among Indian high performers, Mukesh Ambani-led Reliance Industries leads the pack and has been ranked at the 126th place in the global list.

Other Indian companies named in the list include State Bank of India (130), ONGC (155), ICICI Bank (282), Indian Oil (313), NTPC (341), Tata Steel (345), Bharti Airtel (471), Steel Authority of India (502), Larsen & Toubro (548) and HDFC Bank (632).

The global rankings span 62 countries, with the US (515 members) and Japan (210 members) dominating the list as usual, although the number of companies from developing nations in the Global 2000 is fast increasing.

This year, the countries that gained the most ground are mainland China (113 members), India (56 members) and Canada (62 members), the magazine said.

Forbes' ranking of the world's biggest companies used an equal weighting of sales, profits, assets and market value to rank companies according to size and this year's list reveals the dynamism of global business.

"In total, the Global 2000 companies now account for USD 30 trillion in revenues, USD 1.4 trillion in profits, USD 124 trillion in assets and USD 31 trillion in market value. All metrics are down from last year, except for market value, which rose 61 per cent," Forbes said.

Two companies from the Anil Ambani Group, Reliance Communications (742) and Reliance Infrastructure (1,702), have also made it on the list.

Other Indian companies named on the list include state-owned Punjab National Bank (695), Tata Consultancy Services (741), HDFC (783), Infosys (807), DLF (923) and Hero Honda Motors (1,571). 

Source:56 Indian cos in Forbes' Global 2000 list


----------



## Ecstacy

*Education cess to boost IITs, IIMs​*

New Delhi: After lying unspent for three years, the money collected from the proceeds of higher education cess would now be utilised for several schemes, including setting up of a finance corporation and for strengthening IITs and IIMs.

Government has collected Rs 8,334 crore so far as secondary and higher education cess from April one, 2007.

However, this money has remained unspent and is lying with the Finance Ministry, official sources said.

The HRD Ministry has drawn up a plan to utilise the money by creating a single and non-lapsable corpus fund for secondary and higher education.

Part of the money will be utilised for the proposed National Higher Education Finance Corporation (NHEFC) which will be mandated to provide concessional loans to higher educational institutions.

There are also plans to provide funds from this cess amount towards new Indian Institutes of Science Education and Research, IITs and IIMs. Besides, a part of the money will be spent on the newly-launched Rashtriya Madhyamik Siksha Abhiyan scheme in secondary education.

A proposal to this effect will be moved before the Cabinet soon, sources said.

As per the HRD Ministry's plan, the proposed NHEFC will be an institutional mechanism to address the investment needs in higher education sector.

The proposed corporation will nurture philanthropic tradition in education by providing loans at concessional rates on interest to such agencies for establishment of higher and vocational institutions in educationally backward areas.

It will be a NABARD-like institution in higher education. It will raise debt by issue or sale of bonds for augmenting resource from the market. It will finance creation of universities.

The government is collecting another two per cent cess of the total tax payable for primary education. Government has collected Rs 23,509 crore as primary education cess in the last four years.

The primary education cess is credited into a non-lapsable fund 'Prarambhik Shiksha Kosh' and is utilized for schemes like Sarva Shiksha Abhiyan and Mid-Day-Meal.

Source:Education cess to boost IITs, IIMs


----------



## yashchauhan

The eleventh plan has the following objectives:

*1. Income & Poverty*
* Accelerate GDP growth from 8% to 10% and then maintain at 10% in the 12th Plan in order to double per capita income by 2016-17
* Increase agricultural GDP growth rate to 4% per year to ensure a broader spread of benefits
* Create 70 million new work opportunities.
* Reduce educated unemployment to below 5%.
* Raise real wage rate of unskilled workers by 20 percent.
* Reduce the headcount ratio of consumption poverty by 10 percentage points.
 *2. Education*
* Reduce dropout rates of children from elementary school from 52.2% in 2003-04 to 20% by 2011-12
* Develop minimum standards of educational attainment in elementary school, and by regular testing monitor effectiveness of education to ensure quality
* Increase literacy rate for persons of age 7 years or above to 85%
* Lower gender gap in literacy to 10 percentage point
* Increase the percentage of each cohort going to higher education from the present 10% to 15% by the end of the plan
*3. Health*
* Reduce infant mortality rate to 28 and maternal mortality ratio to 1 per 1000 live births
* Reduce Total Fertility Rate to 2.1
* Provide clean drinking water for all by 2009 and ensure that there are no slip-backs
* Reduce malnutrition among children of age group 0-3 to half its present level
* Reduce anaemia among women and girls by 50% by the end of the plan
*4. Women and Children*
* Raise the sex ratio for age group 0-6 to 935 by 2011-12 and to 950 by 2016-17
* Ensure that at least 33 percent of the direct and indirect beneficiaries of all government schemes are women and girl children
* Ensure that all children enjoy a safe childhood, without any compulsion to work
* 5. Infrastructure*
* Ensure electricity connection to all villages and BPL households by 2009 and round-the-clock power.
* Ensure all-weather road connection to all habitation with population 1000 and above (500 in hilly and tribal areas) by 2009, and ensure coverage of all significant habitation by 2015
* Connect every village by telephone by November 2007 and provide broadband connectivity to all villages by 2012
* Provide homestead sites to all by 2012 and step up the pace of house construction for rural poor to cover all the poor by 2016-17
*6. Environment*
* Increase forest and tree cover by 5 percentage points.
* Attain WHO standards of air quality in all major cities by 2011-12.
* Treat all urban waste water by 2011-12 to clean river waters.
 * Increase energy efficiency by 20 percentage points by 2016-17.


............

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yashchauhan

And the good thing is that India has already achieved some of the targets and is very near on achieving most of them!


----------



## yashchauhan

India's urban development


India has a young and rapidly growing population&#8212;a potential demographic dividend. But India needs thriving cities if that dividend is to pay out. New MGI research estimates that cities could generate 70 percent of net new jobs created to 2030, produce around 70 percent of Indian GDP, and drive a near fourfold increase in per capita incomes across the nation.

Handled well, India can reap significant benefits from urbanization. MGI offers a range of recommendations, the vast majority of which India could implement within five to ten years. If India were to follow the recommendations, it could add 1 to 1.5 percent to annual GDP growth, bringing the economy near to the double-digit growth to which the government aspires.

Surging growth and employment in cities will be a powerful magnet. MGI projections show India&#8217;s urban population soaring from 340 million in 2008 to 590 million in 2030. And this urban expansion will happen at a speed quite unlike anything India has seen before. It took India nearly 40 years (between 1971 and 2008) for the urban population to rise by nearly 230 million. It will take only half the time to add the next 250 million.

India has the potential to unlock many new growth markets in its cities, many of them not traditionally associated with India including infrastructure, transportation, health care, education, and recreation. MGI projects that, to meet urban demand, the economy will have to build between 700 million and 900 million square meters of residential and commercial space a year. In transportation, India needs to build 350 to 400 kilometers of metros and subways every year, more than 20 times the capacity building of this type that India has achieved in the past decade. In addition, between 19,000 and 25,000 kilometers of road lanes would need to be built every year (including lanes for bus-based rapid transit systems), nearly equal to the road lanes constructed over the past decade.

Cities can also deliver a higher quality of life. Urban scale benefits means the cost of delivering basic services is 30 to 40 percent cheaper in concentrated population centers than in sparsely populated areas. But to reap such benefits, India needs to meet an unprecedented policy challenge. If it fails to do so, this could seriously jeopardize its growth and risk high unemployment.

Although urban India has attracted investment on the back of strong growth, its cities are still failing to deliver even a basic standard of living for their residents after years of chronic underinvestment. Unless it steps up investment in its cities, India could well lose the productivity dividend of urban living. Today, in per capita terms, India's annual capital spending of $17 is only 14 percent of China&#8217;s $116 and less than 6 percent of New York's $292.

MGI estimates that India needs to invest $1.2 trillion just in capital expenditure in its cities over the next 20 years, equivalent to $134 per capita per year, almost eight times the level of spending today. If India taps into five sources of funding used in cities around the world&#8212;monetized land assets, higher property taxes, user charges that reflect costs, debt and public-private partnerships, and formula-based government funding&#8212;its largest cities could generate as much as 80 percent of the funding they require from internal sources. 

FULL READING


----------



## KS

yashchauhan said:


> India's urban development
> 
> 
> India has a young and rapidly growing populationa potential demographic dividend. But India needs thriving cities if that dividend is to pay out. New MGI research estimates that cities could generate 70 percent of net new jobs created to 2030, produce around 70 percent of Indian GDP, and drive a near fourfold increase in per capita incomes across the nation.
> 
> Handled well, India can reap significant benefits from urbanization. MGI offers a range of recommendations, the vast majority of which India could implement within five to ten years. If India were to follow the recommendations, it could add 1 to 1.5 percent to annual GDP growth, bringing the economy near to the double-digit growth to which the government aspires.
> 
> Surging growth and employment in cities will be a powerful magnet. MGI projections show Indias urban population soaring from 340 million in 2008 to 590 million in 2030. And this urban expansion will happen at a speed quite unlike anything India has seen before. It took India nearly 40 years (between 1971 and 2008) for the urban population to rise by nearly 230 million. It will take only half the time to add the next 250 million.
> 
> India has the potential to unlock many new growth markets in its cities, many of them not traditionally associated with India including infrastructure, transportation, health care, education, and recreation. MGI projects that, to meet urban demand, the economy will have to build between 700 million and 900 million square meters of residential and commercial space a year. In transportation, India needs to build 350 to 400 kilometers of metros and subways every year, more than 20 times the capacity building of this type that India has achieved in the past decade. In addition, between 19,000 and 25,000 kilometers of road lanes would need to be built every year (including lanes for bus-based rapid transit systems), nearly equal to the road lanes constructed over the past decade.
> 
> Cities can also deliver a higher quality of life. Urban scale benefits means the cost of delivering basic services is 30 to 40 percent cheaper in concentrated population centers than in sparsely populated areas. But to reap such benefits, India needs to meet an unprecedented policy challenge. If it fails to do so, this could seriously jeopardize its growth and risk high unemployment.
> 
> Although urban India has attracted investment on the back of strong growth, its cities are still failing to deliver even a basic standard of living for their residents after years of chronic underinvestment. Unless it steps up investment in its cities, India could well lose the productivity dividend of urban living. Today, in per capita terms, India's annual capital spending of $17 is only 14 percent of Chinas $116 and less than 6 percent of New York's $292.
> 
> MGI estimates that India needs to invest $1.2 trillion just in capital expenditure in its cities over the next 20 years, equivalent to $134 per capita per year, almost eight times the level of spending today. If India taps into five sources of funding used in cities around the worldmonetized land assets, higher property taxes, user charges that reflect costs, debt and public-private partnerships, and formula-based government fundingits largest cities could generate as much as 80 percent of the funding they require from internal sources.
> 
> FULL READING



it will be good if we can achieve it....rather than just planning it.


----------



## Kinetic

PLAN!!! lol

All the GoIs so far did nothing to improve the condition of general Indians. They only care about their accounts in Swiss bank and their children. The way India is going in next 100 years also our poor people will remain poor. But people have to blame more than corrupted 'leaders', they does serious crimes but still people vote them into power!!!! We Indians love strike, movement and sleep. Visit a govt hospital, office or any other public place or any rural area, you will see 'real India'. Some places improved, yes, but most of the places are in 19th century. 

*After 63 years of independence most of the Indians are still poor.*


----------



## HariSeldon

Kinetic said:


> PLAN!!! lol
> 
> All the GoIs so far did nothing to improve the condition of general Indians. They only care about their accounts in Swiss bank and their children. The way India is going in next 100 years also our poor people will remain poor. But people have to blame more than corrupted 'leaders', they does serious crimes but still people vote them into power!!!! We Indians love strike, movement and sleep. Visit a govt hospital, office or any other public place or any rural area, you will see 'real India'. Some places improved, yes, but most of the places are in 19th century.
> 
> *After 63 years of independence most of the Indians are still poor.*


As you said "most" I assume that you mean more than 50%. Can you pls clarify on what basis you will call somebodypoor? What I mean is what basic requirement which is not getting fullfilled can be called poor.
For me somebody not able to get 2 square meals a day is poor. And I don't think that more than 50% of IN population is deprived of 2 square meals.


----------



## Kinetic

HariSeldon said:


> As you said "most" I assume that you mean more than 50%. Can you pls clarify on what basis you will call somebodypoor? What I mean is what basic requirement which is not getting fullfilled can be called poor.
> For me somebody not able to get 2 square meals a day is poor. And I don't think that more than 50% of IN population is deprived of 2 square meals.



Is 2 square meal everything? If that is the way of counting poor people than that is a big fault!

Not to be a poor I mean when people don't need to sleep in the streets, when people can get a bed in the hospital and proper medicare, when our children don't go to schools like cowsheds, when our people can have minimum ability to feed a pregnant mother and his child...... 
*
OK forget about them. What about those people who can get '2 square meal'? Are they happy? Have you seen their condition? Where they live? How they feed their children? How their children grow up? What happens to them if one of the earning member of them family get sick? Where they get medicare? How they maintain their social ceremonies? Thats a sad story. *

There are so many people in India those die without food forget treatment or education!! They live like cattle, born and die. India is developing but without them.


----------



## Zebronic

*NEW YORK: As many as 56 Indian companies, including Reliance Industries and State Bank of India, have been named among the world's 2,000 most powerful listed companies, according to US magazine Forbes. 
*
The 'Global 2000' list of the biggest and most powerful companies worldwide has been topped by US banking giant JPMorgan Chase and is followed by General Electric, Bank of America and ExxonMobil. 

Among Indian high performers, Mukesh Ambani-led Reliance Industries leads the pack and has been ranked at the 126th place in the global list. 

Other Indian companies named in the list include State Bank of India (130), ONGC (155), ICICI Bank (282), Indian Oil (313), NTPC (341), Tata Steel (345), Bharti Airtel (471), Steel Authority of India (502), Larsen & Toubro (548) and HDFC Bank (632). 

The global rankings span 62 countries, with the *US (515 members)* and *Japan (210 members) *dominating the list as usual, although the number of companies from developing nations in the Global 2000 is fast increasing. 

This year, the countries that gained the most ground are mainland *China (113 members)*, *India (56 members)* and *Canada (62 members)*, the magazine said. 

Forbes' ranking of the world's biggest companies used an equal weighting of sales, profits, assets and market value to rank companies according to size and this year's list reveals the dynamism of global business. 

"In total, the Global 2000 companies now account for USD 30 trillion in revenues, USD 1.4 trillion in profits, USD 124 trillion in assets and USD 31 trillion in market value. All metrics are down from last year, except for market value, which rose 61 per cent," Forbes said. 

Two companies from the Anil Ambani Group, Reliance Communications (742) and Reliance Infrastructure (1,702), have also made it on the list. 

Other Indian companies named on the list include state-owned Punjab National Bank (695), Tata Consultancy Services (741), HDFC (783), Infosys (807), DLF (923) and Hero Honda Motors (1,571).

LINK


----------



## Gene

56 indian companies...
i wish more and more indian companies join the global 2000 list..


----------



## baker

And why this is in Defense section dude...


----------



## yashchauhan

Kinetic said:


> Is 2 square meal everything? If that is the way of counting poor people than that is a big fault!
> 
> Not to be a poor I mean when people don't need to sleep in the streets, when people can get a bed in the hospital and proper medicare, when our children don't go to schools like cowsheds, when our people can have minimum ability to feed a pregnant mother and his child......
> *
> OK forget about them. What about those people who can get '2 square meal'? Are they happy? Have you seen their condition? Where they live? How they feed their children? How their children grow up? What happens to them if one of the earning member of them family get sick? Where they get medicare? How they maintain their social ceremonies? Thats a sad story. *
> 
> There are so many people in India those die without food forget treatment or education!! They live like cattle, born and die. India is developing but without them.



I understand your sentiments for those unfortunate people but some is destiny and some is capability and rest is future.Well situation is not that bad here and the things will improve with time and development.We can't stop other people develop just because rest are being left behind.And the strong developing middle class will only cater to the lower class in future through their enormous consumption of goods and services.All we need is to continue with our present education program and abide by our 5 year plans and one thing is a fact...ITS THE BEST TIME INDIA HAD EVER...so CHEER UP!

This is what we call development...from worst to worse to bad to good to better and finally best...we can't just jump from worst to best........India is a huge developing nation with equal magnitude of problems!


----------



## lhuang

ArcelorMittal?


----------



## hillman32

So what ?

Its false side of real story.

we know what the REAL INDIA is !!!!!!!!

But I want to congratulate Brand Managers of India for their success in making the World believe the opposite of reality.


----------



## desiman

hillman32 said:


> So what ?
> 
> Its false side of real story.
> 
> we know what the REAL INDIA is !!!!!!!!
> 
> But I want to congratulate Brand Managers of India for their success in making the World believe the opposite of reality.



  i can feel the heat till here lol


----------



## ARCHON

hillman32 said:


> So what ?
> 
> Its false side of real story.
> 
> we know what the REAL INDIA is !!!!!!!!
> 
> But I want to congratulate Brand Managers of India for their success in making the World believe the opposite of reality.



Dont forget to thank the thousands of workers in these companies too.


----------



## Kinetic

yashchauhan said:


> I understand your sentiments for those unfortunate people but some is destiny and some is capability and rest is future.Well situation is not that bad here and the things will improve with time and development.We can't stop other people develop just because rest are being left behind.And the strong developing middle class will only cater to the lower class in future through their enormous consumption of goods and services.All we need is to continue with our present education program and abide by our 5 year plans and one thing is a fact...
> 
> This is what we call development...from worst to worse to bad to good to better and finally best...we can't just jump from worst to best........India is a huge developing nation with equal magnitude of problems!



Yes! India's economy is improving and India is developing but thats what we are hearing for last 63 years!!! India will be a developed country by the year dash dash..... !!! Thats it. Middle class! Those middle class are and will be always middle class. That will not effect the condition of our system. 5 year plan? we had them for last 60 years but why people are still poor? 

People's standard of living very low and most of the people are not getting the benefits of the improvements. People are poor as like they were in 1947. No education, no food, no home forget electricity and social justice. 



> ITS THE BEST TIME INDIA HAD EVER...so CHEER UP!



I want to but I can't when I see slums and street children, I go to a govt school or hospital, I go to rural area.... I can't.... they are not living like human. Their houses are so small that every time there is a flood or cyclone they die in thousands. 

*India has everything but she is still poor just because of our so called 'leaders'. Only few appropriate decisions can change whole economic condition of India with in ten years. But that never gonna happen in thousand years..... thats why Indians have $ 1.5 trillion in swiss bank alone! *


----------



## Kinetic

hillman32 said:


> So what ?
> 
> Its false side of real story.
> 
> we know what the REAL INDIA is !!!!!!!!
> 
> But I want to congratulate Brand Managers of India for their success in making the World believe the opposite of reality.



Don't talk too much about India. Your condition is worse. lol


----------



## Zebronic

hillman32 said:


> So what ?
> 
> Its false side of real story.
> 
> we know what the REAL INDIA is !!!!!!!!
> 
> But I want to congratulate Brand Managers of India for their success in making the World believe the opposite of reality.



O boy, India is very large man...we have Asia's largest billionaire(58),
world one of the largest middle class and world largest poor in India.


----------



## yashchauhan

Kinetic said:


> Yes! India's economy is improving and India is developing but thats what we are hearing for last 63 years!!! India will be a developed country by the year dash dash..... !!! Thats it. Middle class! Those middle class are and will be always middle class. That will not effect the condition of our system. 5 year plan? we had them for last 60 years but why people are still poor?
> 
> People's standard of living very low and most of the people are not getting the benefits of the improvements. People are poor as like they were in 1947. No education, no food, no home forget electricity and social justice.
> 
> 
> 
> I want to but I can't when I see slums and street children, I go to a govt school or hospital, I go to rural area.... I can't.... they are not living like human. Their houses are so small that every time there is a flood or cyclone they die in thousands.
> 
> *India has everything but she is still poor just because of our so called 'leaders'. Only few appropriate decisions can change whole economic condition of India with in ten years. But that never gonna happen in thousand years..... thats why Indians have $ 1.5 trillion in swiss bank alone! *



This india developing thing has started from 2002 only i.e. only 8 yrs back......and for your kind information India's GDP in 2002 was $550 billion and now its $1350 billion and by the end of 2010 it will be $1500 billion that is $150 billion more*(India will add an entire pakistan in 2010 only with population of Hong Kong)*.........change can come only with development and the development is happening......its the best and most progressive government India had in 60 years.......20km of roads are being built everyday in India....Indian ports will handle 700mt cargo by 2012 from 506mt as of now........India's manufacturing is increasing at a rate of 15&#37; per annum ie. doubling in every 7 years....70 million more jobs will be created by 2012......Adult literacy rate will touch 85% mark by 2015.......as of now 72%....we have the youngest population in the world and made adult we will have biggest work force in the world by 2025.......let do our homework first rather than cry like a constipated pigeon....


----------



## Ecstacy

*Dubai exposure of banks in India at $537 mn​*Posted: Friday, Apr 23, 2010 at 1531 hrs IST
Updated: Friday, Apr 23, 2010 at 1531 hrs IST
New Delhi: The government said that as many as seven banks in India, including SBI and ICICI Bank, had exposure worth USD 537 million in Dubai World and other group companies at the time of the Emirate's debt crisis in November 2009.

The exposure of the Indian Scheduled Commercial Banks in India to Dubai World, Nakheel Reality and its Group companies as on November 30, 2009, was USD 454.03 million for fund-based facilities and USD 82.94 million for non-fund based facilities, Minister of State for Finance Namo Narain Meena informed the Lok Sabha.

The country's largest lender State Bank of India had exposure to the tune of USD 50 million, while Bank of Baroda had an exposure of USD 200 million.

Besides, private sector lender ICICI Bank had an exposure of over USD 28 million and HDFC Bank of USD 4.23 million.

Other foreign banks present in India with an exposure in Dubai are HSBC (about USD 44 million), Standard Chartered Bank (over 120 million) and Citi Bank (USD 86 million), Meena said.

In November last year, the Dubai government owned Dubai World had asked its creditors for six more months to repay its debts as asset prices were coming down.

Dubai World has total debts of USD 59 billion. This raised concerns over the financial health of the once financially strong Gulf country.

"The government is of the view that the recent global financial crisis has proved the soundness and resilience of our banking system, which has regained and sustained economic growth momentum in the country," he added.

He added that the Indian public sector banks are adequately capitalised and that they are maintaining higher Capital-to-Risk Weighted Assets Ratio (CRAR) to meet any additional provisioning requirement arising out of any unforeseen higher NPA slippages.
Source:Dubai exposure of banks in India at $537 mn


----------



## yashchauhan

OLD ARTICLE!We have grown father than our own expectations...

BBC NEWS | Business | India eyes 25 million automotive jobs







Great to see that India's GDP in *2006* was *$650 billion* and was expected to double to *$1360* by *2016* but we have achieved the goal 6 years prior in *2010* only with GDP of about *$1350 billion *and by 2016 well above *$ 2000 billion* the GDP should be somewhere near *$3000 billion mark* making us the *5th largest economy* from presently 12th largest...HURRAY!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kinetic

yashchauhan said:


> *let do our homework first rather than cry like a constipated pigeon....*



*lol what to answer!!! India was great and my fellow Indian, you made India greater!!! Live in your air cooled room, drive four wheelers and talk about development... all the best. * 

Do you know why general Indians are not developing? its mainly because of people like you, who always talks about development but never allow them to be developed. For you development mean Delhi, Mumbai and some more towns..... how much you get developed may be but those poor people will not let us to be a developed country and in various index India will remain last.... cheer again...


----------



## Ecstacy

Kinetic said:


> *lol what to answer!!! India was great and my fellow Indian, you made India greater!!! Live in your air cooled room, drive four wheeler and talk about development... all the best. *
> 
> Do you know why general Indians are not developing because of people like you, who will always talk about development but never allow them to be developed. For you development mean Delhi, Mumbai and some more towns..... you how much you get developed those poor people will not let you to be a developed country and in various index you will remain last.... cheer again...



we understand ur concern kinetic.It is very difficult ,if not impossible to develop each and every corner of India like any western country.The population of the country is an impediment to this.But we must keep in mind that fate is in favour of those only who deserve it.30 years back,our economy was not that much developed.But we r in a much better situation now.When we post any new info 'bout economic development,we just celebrate the process of development,that contributes to the development of the nation.We always welcome criticism,provided that they r constructive.Changes r never made overnight.We live in a society that runs on the basis of logic,and it is not logically possible to associate each and every citizen of India with the process of development.But we have made a lot of progress already,and i do believe we will keep up that process.Now it is upto,how u contribute....constructively ..or...........


----------



## Kinetic

Ecstacy said:


> we understand ur concern kinetic.It is very difficult ,if not impossible to develop each and every corner of India like any western country.The population of the country is an impediment to this.But we must keep in mind that fate is in favour of those only who deserve it.30 years back,our economy was not that much developed.But we r in a much better situation now.When we post any new info 'bout economic development,we just celebrate the process of development,that contributes to the development of the nation.We always welcome criticism,provided that they r constructive.Changes r never made overnight.We live in a society that runs on the basis of logic,and it is not logically possible to associate each and every citizen of India with the process of development.But we have made a lot of progress already,and i do believe we will keep up that process.Now it is upto,how u contribute....constructively ..or...........



OK let me put some, What was India's place in HDI 30 years back? How much we did improving sanitation, children welfare, child labor, rural development? What the indexes say? What you say about this? How much we changed in last 30 years? What UNICEF says? UNDP? 

List of countries by Human Development Index - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

You said that we cannot develop every corner of our country. But did we try? Did we ever look how the Panchayet system works? There were 'Green revolution' in India late 60s and we are still happy with that. Land reforms did a job but it was not upto the requirements. We need some basic things to develop India, people often talk about them but never implemented them perfectly. India is developing but most part of India aren't. OK in Mumbai or Pune or Kolkata you visit a govt hospital, you will see the real face of development. 

*I wanted to say only ten years are required to develop India if our respected leaders wants. Everything is there, we need proper people to guide the Indians and implement plans. Our leaders care about Swiss bank and their children's future*


----------



## Ecstacy

Kinetic said:


> OK let me put some, What was India's place in HDI 30 years back? How much we did improving sanitation, children welfare, child labor, rural development? What the indexes say? What you say about this? How much we changed in last 30 years? What UNICEF says? UNDP?
> 
> List of countries by Human Development Index - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> You said that we cannot develop every corner of our country. But did we try? Did we ever look how the Panchayet system works? There were 'Green revolution' in India late 60s and we are still happy with that. Land reforms did a job but it was not upto the requirements. We need some basic things to develop India, people often talk about them but never implemented them perfectly. India is developing but most part of India aren't. OK in Mumbai or Pune or Kolkata you visit a govt hospital, you will see the real face of development.
> 
> *I wanted to say only ten years are required to develop India if our respected leaders wants. Everything is there, we need proper people to guide the Indians and implement plans. Our leaders care about Swiss bank and their children's future*



u r right kinetic and i agree with u.As a matter of fact, the absence of uniform development led to the naxalite problems that the country is facing right now.i m myself from a naxalite hit area in west bengal.i know the ground reality there.Apart from Kolkata and the greater kolkata region,there is very few other place in West Bengal which u can say properly developed.
But situations r rapidly changing.thanks to the Naxalite issue,which has sent shivers through the spine of ruling party leaders,the focus is now on rural development.
U can check the latest developments in the website of National Bank for Agricultural and Rural Development--NABARD
Apart from that u can also have alook at the website of Indian Rural Development Fund--IRDF
It is a non-profit organization run by non-governmental authority.
We have a very good project by the GoI that aims at development of roads and transportation network in rural regions known as the"Pradhan Mantri Gram Sadak Yojana".Click on it to know more about it.

More inputs on this matter are always welcome.Kinetic has raised a very important issue here.As a citizen of India each and every person deserves to be benefited by the economic developments.Development must not be limited to the metropolitans only.It must be spread across the country as much as it can be.


----------



## yashchauhan

Kinetic said:


> *lol what to answer!!! India was great and my fellow Indian, you made India greater!!! Live in your air cooled room, drive four wheelers and talk about development... all the best. *
> 
> Do you know why general Indians are not developing? its mainly because of people like you, who always talks about development but never allow them to be developed. For you development mean Delhi, Mumbai and some more towns..... how much you get developed may be but those poor people will not let us to be a developed country and in various index India will remain last.... cheer again...



yes you are right as I use air conditioner I create jobs from technicians to repairman to manufacturing units to suppliers....as I drive cars i create jobs in service center,bpo,dealer shops,manufacturing units and a driver job also......and as I use compute I create a few more jobs....that means my three appliances of luxury employ a dozen people throughout the country...now this was my indirect contribution....people of Indfia have been poor because of there own negligence and lack of will and to a level the government but now as we are living in exponential times....their coming generations are not at all wiling to remain the same.....go to Polytechnics,ITIs and other universities throughout the nation and you may see an absolute change happening....

"If you are born poor it not your fault but if you die poor its you to blame."Bill Gates.The man who live in 10><10 room with his * brothers and sisters and became the richest in the world....even America has poverty(17.5) and so do Japan has(14.5)....you find slums as a symbol of oppresioon....go thee and see how dynamic their industry is....BOL....no more chit chat...start working...talking on a foreign country's forum will not Change INdia...


----------



## nForce

*Reliance Q4 profit up 30 pct*​Mumbai: Reliance Industries today said its January-March net profit jumped 30 per cent to Rs 4,710 crore, while its full-year turnover crossed Rs 2,00,000 crore mark.

The country's top private sector entity posted a full-year net profit of Rs 15,898 crore, up four per cent from Rs 15,296 crore in the year ended March 31, 2009.

The full-year total income or turnover rose by 35 per cent from Rs 1,53,138 crore in fiscal year 2008-09 to Rs 2,05,926 crore in the latest financial year.

On stand-alone basis, the fourth quarter net profit rose from Rs 3,627 crore in 2008-09 to Rs 4,710 crore in FY'10, RIL said in a statement.

The quarterly total income on stand-alone basis more than doubled to Rs 60,267 crore from Rs 26,793 crore in the corresponding quarter in 2008-09.

RIL also announced a dividend of Rs 7 per equity share of Rs 10 face value, which will aggregate to a total payout of Rs ,430 crore, including taxes.

---------- Post added at 11:59 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:58 AM ----------
*Wipro Q4 net rises 21 pct to Rs 1,209 cr​*Mumbai: IT major Wipro reported 20.77 per cent growth in consolidated net profit at Rs 1,209 crore for the fourth quarter ended March, compared to the same period last year.

Net income from sales rose to Rs 6,982 crore for the quarter ended March 31, 2010, from Rs 6,451.4 crore in the same quarter previous fiscal, Wipro said in a filing to the Bombay Stock Exchange.

The company announced a bonus issue in 2:3 ratio, or 2 equity shares of face value of Rs 2 each for every 3 held. The proposal is subject to shareholders' approval.

In addition, a dividend of Rs 6 per share on the face value of Rs 2 each to shareholders has also been announced.

"We have seen another strong quarter of broad based, volume led growth. We saw good recovery in our challenged verticals of technology and telecom. The business environment is returning to normal," Wipro Chairman Azim Premji said.

For the year ended March 31, 2010, the company posted a consolidated net profit of Rs 4,593 crore, up 18.49 from a year ago.

On the outlook front, Premji added that for the quarter ending June 30, 2010, the company expects revenues from IT services business to be in the range of USD 1,190 million to USD 1,215 million.

"We had a satisfying quarter. We delivered close to the upper end of our guidance with revenues of USD 1,180 million in constant currency. We have driven up margins by 60 basis points despite headwinds of wage increases, rupee appreciation and the impact of cross currency," Wipro Executive Director & CFO Suresh Senapaty said.

On a standalone basis, the company reported a growth of 46.85 per cent in net profit at Rs 1,236 crore for the fourth quarter.

Revenues from IT services in constant currency was USD 1,180 million, with a sequential increase of 4.7 per cent. On a year-on-year basis, the constant currency revenue increase was 7.8 per cent.

The company's IT services during the quarter added 27 new clients and for the whole year, the company added 121 new clients.

The company during the quarter made a net addition of 5,325 employees, taking its headcount to 1,08,071.

Shares of Wipro were trading at Rs 724 on BSE, up 2.99 per cent from previous close.

---------- Post added at 11:59 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:59 AM ----------
*M&M Financial Q4 net up 31 pct*​Mahindra & Mahindra Financial Services said its consolidated net profit rose by 31 per cent to Rs 144 crore for the fourth quarter ended March 31, 2010, over the same period last year.

Total income rose to Rs 483 crore for the fourth quarter ended March 31, from Rs 402 crore in the same period previous fiscal, Mahindra & Mahindra Financial Services (Mahindra Finance) said in a filing to the Bombay Stock Exchange.

Shares of Mahindra & Mahindra Financial Services reacted positively to the news by surging nearly 5 per cent to touch an year-high level of Rs 414.90 on BSE, from previous close.

"Value of assets under management crossed Rs 10,000 crore," the filing added.

For the year ended March 31, 2010, the company has registered a growth of 62 per cent in consolidated net profit at Rs 356 crore, over the same period year-ago.

The board of directors of the company have proposed a dividend of Rs 7.50 per share on the face value of Rs 10 each to the shareholders for the financial year ended March 31, 2010, the filing added.

"The company was able to reduce significantly the interest cost through broad basing the borrowing profile and by establishing many new banking relationship," CFO Mahindra Finance V Ravi said.

Shares of Mahindra & Mahindra Financial Services today closed at Rs 405.85 on BSE, up 2.40 per cent from previous close.


----------



## Chanakyaa

India and Japan Monday signed agreements to build eco-friendly cities along the Rs.3.6 lakh crore ($72 billion) Delhi-Mumbai industrial corridor.

The first memorandum of understanding (MoU) was signed between Delhi-Mumbai Industrial Corridor Development Corp (DMICDC) and the Japan External Trade Organisation (JETRO) for development of eco-friendly and smart cities.

The other MOU was between India Infrastructure Finance Co and the Japan Bank for International Cooperation for setting up a project development fund.

$72 Billion Dollars !!!
Jai Ho..

Official sources pegged Japan's investment in the Delhi-Mumbai industrial corridor to be around $10 billion spread through five years.

"The new township, which would come up on this corridor will help the movement of large populations to these townships," said Commerce Minister Anand Sharma after the two sides signed the pacts.

"This project will help us in faster movement of goods through the corridor and will generate employment, infrastructure and will have a huge multiplier effect for wealth generation," Sharma told reporters.

The 1,483-km Delhi-Mumbai industrial corridor will cross six states -- Delhi and the national capital region, Uttar Pradesh, Maharashtra, Gujarat, Rajasthan and Haryana.

"The MOU between the two countries is a confirmation of political will of both countries to take forward our bilateral co-operation and to further consolidate our relationship," Sharma said. DMICDC managing director and chief executive Amitabh Kant told IANS that the work on the project would start in the next four to five months. "We expect to finish our project by 2017," said Kant.

The agreement comes ahead of the prime ministerial-level meeting between the two countries on Tuesday.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jha

good news indeed..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chanakyaa

JH BHAHI LOOK AT THE HUGE VALUE.. $72 BILLION..
AMAZING !


----------



## ARCHON

amazing news..


----------



## Hyde

May i please know the source of this news? and if possible some more details about the project like what really is going to be built with this 72 billion dollars?

I don't find this project to be realistic - seems the figures are not correct in my opinion


----------



## Chanakyaa

SOURCES ::

India, Japan to build eco friendly cities in Delhi-Mumbai industrial corridor - Yahoo! India News

The Hindu : Business / Industry : Japan signs pact with 3 States for DMIC project

*Its actually 90 Billion Dollars.*


----------



## jha

90 Billion dollars....Delhi-mumbai corridor will really be one of the best...


----------



## Chanakyaa

Japan is Equivalent to Israel and Russia in Terms of Economic rather Defence Deals with India.
We have a Great Cultural Exchange and Understanding.

Long Live our Cooperation. Jai Ho.


----------



## Prometheus

XiNiX said:


> SOURCES ::
> 
> India, Japan to build eco friendly cities in Delhi-Mumbai industrial corridor - Yahoo! India News
> 
> The Hindu : Business / Industry : Japan signs pact with 3 States for DMIC project
> 
> *Its actually 90 Billion Dollars.*



90 billion dollars

wow..thats big amount.


----------



## Choppers

It's a long pending project.


----------



## Chanakyaa

surely its a huge amount, ofcourse to be spent in a "period" of time say 8 Years in the first phase.

But the remarkable part is the confidance in India and its Economy.


----------



## warlock

90 BILLION!!!

now thats what is called big money... 

90 BILLIONS... very hard to believe...


----------



## LCA Tejas

well, our govt cares about us..,. awwwwww, how sweet...


----------



## Chanakyaa

_*Bal Na Baka Kar Sake Jo jag Bairi Hoi..
Jako Rakhe Saiaya Mar Sake Na Koi....*_



> India and Japan today signed four memorandum of understanding for building future cities of India. The eco friendly cities will be built in the Delhi Mumbai industrial corridor , *at a cost 90 billion dollars .*
> 
> Following the signing of agreements, Union Commerce and Industry minister Anand Sharma said that the largest ever project in the world, will be completed within nine years.


----------



## Al-zakir

Very good news for Bharat.


----------



## Kinshuk

thats piqant, indeed!!


----------



## Mirza Jatt

Not surprised at the amount !! this just proves how we are developing !! 
what makes me happier is that this mammoth amount is being used for the social development of our country at a time when we are already spnding huge money in defence...so this is also the anwer to people who keep blaming Indian govt. for spnding huge money in dfence and neglect other spheres of development....Good work by our Govt...

just few more projects like these...


----------



## Mirza Jatt

@Xinix - please chnage the value ($72 bn to $90 bn) mentioned in the title...and thanks for this great thread.... so the feel the....series of thread is back..


----------



## Bushy

Thanks for the news XiNiX, it's about time the real estate market bounced back... and it's gonna be big this time!


----------



## leon

hmmmm xinix is back with the might serious

coming to the topic its really a big amount

india is also intrested in involving japan in the bullet train project(still on paper)to get the techniquel know how,japan is considered the masters of bullet train tech

japan has also helped india by sharing its experience in delhi metro programme and see the result

this corridor is surely going to make delhi mumbai among 1 of the top business corridors in the world


----------



## LCA Tejas

@Xinx, *Feel the Billion Value Deal*... Hows it?? , Man I really am Missing your *"Feel the"* Series......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ramu

Guys, this is a post specifically for the *Indians* here.

We may not admit it but Indian growth story predominantly lies in its cities. This is good for the short term but if India has to sustain growth and the same momentum then, it is important to make Indian growth omnipresent. 

I have lived in the UK for few years but I am getting back to India this August with an intention to contribute a delta amount to the Indian growth story. I long to hear stories where India can be a country that can bridge the gap between the rural urban divide. 

Nothing stops me from sitting and working in a village as I like the village life. Even in UK, I have a house in a village. The difference is that I get the same facilities of the city in the village. From the broadband I use to the 24X7, 365/366 day power supply. However, if I have to contribute to deconjustion of the city I live in India, I have a problem. Just 3 months back, I found out about the power situation in a village 12 KMs from Bangalore. It is bad to say the least. Broadband is not heard of or the speed of the internet at most display a Google search is 5 seconds but still called broadband. I know this is going to improve with 2G and 3G spectrum allocation and in the times to come.

My point here is urban infrastructure is welcome but we have to focus on all round growth and basic infrastructure in villages and smaller cities as the influx of people into bigger cities can be manageable. I would like to see bullet trains that diverge out from Mumabai and connect atleast 10 smaller cities. Same should be the case with Hyderabad, Bangalore, Delhi Chennai and several others that I did not mention.

Indian growth should focus on moving away from the cities that have a GDP more than the GDP of a few states put together.

Feel free to express yourself ...

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Mirza Jatt

^^^^^ agreed...though even that is changing now,but still lot of work to do in the rural areas.


----------



## AVADI

ramu said:


> Guys, this is a post specifically for the *Indians* here.
> 
> We may not admit it but Indian growth story predominantly lies in its cities. This is good for the short term but if India has to sustain growth and the same momentum then, it is important to make Indian growth omnipresent.
> 
> I have lived in the UK for few years but I am getting back to India this August with an intention to contribute a delta amount to the Indian growth story. I long to hear stories where India can be a country that can bridge the gap between the rural urban divide.
> 
> Nothing stops me from sitting and working in a village as I like the village life. Even in UK, I have a house in a village. The difference is that I get the same facilities of the city in the village. From the broadband I use to the 24X7, 365/366 day power supply. However, if I have to contribute to deconjustion of the city I live in India, I have a problem. Just 3 months back, I found out about the power situation in a village 12 KMs from Bangalore. It is bad to say the least. *Broadband is not heard of or the speed of the internet at most display a Google search is 5 seconds but still called broadband.* I know this is going to improve with 2G and 3G spectrum allocation and in the times to come.
> 
> My point here is urban infrastructure is welcome but we have to focus on all round growth and basic infrastructure in villages and smaller cities as the influx of people into bigger cities can be manageable. I would like to see bullet trains that diverge out from Mumabai and connect atleast 10 smaller cities. Same should be the case with Hyderabad, Bangalore, Delhi Chennai and several others that I did not mention.
> 
> Indian growth should focus on moving away from the cities that have a GDP more than the GDP of a few states put together.
> 
> Feel free to express yourself ...



Well according to TRAI minimum speed to be considered as broadband is 256kbps i think even Pakistan has higher speeds for brodband.


----------



## ramu

Indian Jatt said:


> ^^^^^ agreed...though even that is changing now,but still lot of work to do in the rural areas.



The change is slow and painful. If it happens in the next ten years, I will take that.


----------



## indiatech

*Japanese cos to develop cities along Del-Mumbai corridor*

By fe Bureau 
Leading Japanese infrastructure companies have entered into joint pacts with state governments for the $90-billion Delhi-Mumbai Industrial Corridor (DMIC) on Friday to model and develop cities on the lines of Japan's Yokohama and Kitakyushu. The Japanese firms who are becoming stakeholders in DMIC include Toshiba, Mitsubishi Group, Hitachi and Tokyo Electric Power.

These firms will also explore the feasibility of using technology to optimise energy supplies. The DMIC comprises of six- Haryana, Madhya Pradesh, Rajasthan, Gujarat, Uttar Pradesh and Maharashtra. The overall project is part of a plan to improve industrial infrastructure along the 1,483-km Delhi-Mumbai freight corridor. This ambitious project is being partly funded by the Japan Bank for International Cooperation.

The DMIC region covers a combination of both developed and underdeveloped industrial areas with varying natural resources. These regions are envisaged to be self-sustained industrial cities with world class infrastructure, road and rail connectivity for freight movement to and from ports and logistics hubs.

Japan is collaborating with the state governments to develop the corridor. As part of the four memorandum of understanding signed on Friday, Japanese consultants will launch feasibility studies to set up the first set of 'smart communities' in Manesar-Bawal (Haryana), Dahej and Changodar (Gujarat) and Shendra (Maharashtra).

"We have reached a stage where we can say this project will be taken to its conclusion," commerce minister Anand Sharma said. The project was conceived in 2006 during the visit of Japanese Prime Minister Yukio Hatoyama to New Delhi. The first phase of the project is expected to be completed by 2018. Meanwhile, India and Japan are also negotiating a Comprehensive Economic Partnership Agreement (CEPA). Sharma said that the agreement should be signed by the year-end. Prime Minister Manmohan Singh is slated to visit Tokyo in December. Sharma was present in a CII organised event in the capital with Japanese External Trade Organisation (Jetro).

Senior officials from both sides have been holding talks for a quick conclusion of the trade agreement. The two countries have sorted out differences over various issues ranging from accreditation of Indian degrees to allowing Indians drugs easy access to Japanese markets without the long and complicated clinical trial process.

Bilateral trade between India and Japan has more than doubled over the past four years to about $11 billion in 2008-09. A study conducted by industry chamber CII predicted that overall trade could touch $15 billion by 2010 if the FTA is signed.


----------



## Chanakyaa

Very valid point Ramu bhai.
Our Villages are the key for the long term prosperity.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bang Galore

April 30, 2010 6:01pm

PricewaterhouseCoopers has weighed into the debate over whether China or India offers western companies better prospects - and says the answer is India, at least as far as business with emerging multinationals is concerned.

PwC forecasts in a report that India will produce no less than 2,200 multinational groups in the next 15 years and overtake China as the emerging worlds biggest source of multinationals, even though in the last five years China has led the way.

India, which started its economic globalisation later than China, is catching up, having generated 111 multinationals in 2008, the same number as China, and well ahead of South Korea in third place. However, given the much larger stock of Chinese multinationals today, it will not be until 2018 that Indias multinationals outnumber Chinas, says PwC.

PwC argues India will forge ahead because of its greater economic openness while Chinese companies will focus increasingly on growing domestic demand. Yael Selfin, PwCs head of macro consulting, who produced the report says that emerging country multinationals are increasingly moving straight into developed economies instead of investing first in neighbouring countries. She says in a press statement:

More new multinationals are moving straight into developed economies as opposed to setting up their first foreign operation in a neighbouring emerging economy. These new multinationals are increasingly likely to be in business services or higher value-added manufacturing sectors as opposed to the more basic natural resource extraction sectors.

These developments are an opportunity as well as a threat. Chris Hemmings, global head of corporate finance, says that western companies that are able to build early alliances with emerging market multinationals will be safeguarding their business models for the future.

India to generate more multinationals than China - report | beyondbrics | FT.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cityboy

Great deal. . Rly. Long live indo japan tie. Japan is great ally of india. .


----------



## chachachoudhary

I quite agree with ramu. Actually, I remember Dr. A. P.J. Abdul Kalam's dream PURA project.

*PURA* or *providing urban infrastructure in rural areas* is a marvellous idea of uplifting the lives of millions of rural population in india and bring qualitative change in their lifestyle.

India needs to spend similar amounts on time-bound rural infrastructure projects starting from grassroot "adivasi" dwellings or "padas" as known in india.

DMIC SUMMARY

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## chachachoudhary

DMIC IN PERSPECTIVE

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Prometheus

ramu said:


> The change is slow and painful. If it happens in the next ten years, I will take that.


my ancestral village is in border district ( not near border)
Although we have broadband, parks, water supply, local bus service etc..............but all the youngster have left the village .............all shifted to cities................if it continues its gonna be empty


----------



## Doom

^^^^
good news


----------



## Doom

*Hiranandanis to set up 2,500-Mw gas-based power project*

P B Jayakumar & Raghavendra Kamath / Mumbai May 1, 2010, 1:40 IST

The Hiranandani Group, one of the largest privately-held real estate developers, is foraying into power generation in a big way. The group is setting up a 2,500-Mw gas-based power project at a location near Pune.

The Group, which has interests in premium township projects and hospitals through 200 subsidiaries, has floated Hindustan Electricity Generation Company (HEGC) to spearhead the power ambitions, Darshan Hiranandani, director, told Business Standard.

Sources said the Hirandanis would require Rs 11,000-12,000 crore for setting up the power project, to come up at Navlakh Umbre village in the outskirts of Pune.

We will set up the project with a 75:25 per cent debt to equity ratio and will dilute stake of HEGC to private equity players to raise a part of the equity portion, said Darshan.

Niranjan Hiranandani, promoter and managing director of Hiranandani Constructions, said the company was still working on details of the project.

The Group has acquired close to 200 acres at Navlakh Umbre and suburbs to set up the plant. A 355 Mw gas turbine will come up in an area of 30 acres and that unit will take off within 30 months. Another six-seven turbines of the same size will come up in the same location within the next 18 months, he said.

Maharashtra is experiencing an average 5,000 Mw of power shortage in summer. The company has also tied up with GAIL for supply of natural gas for firing the project, said Darshan Hiranandani.

The Group, which has mega townships at Powai and Thane in Mumbai and new mega projects coming up in Chennai and Navi Mumbai, would require only 300-400 Mw for captive use.

It will not foray into coal-based power projects, as these are polluting. Nor is it looking at renewables like solar and wind energy, since big projects in these segments would require huge investments, said Niranjan Hiranandani.

Another real estate major, Indiabulls, is developing close to 6,600 Mw of coal-based power plants through a recently listed entity, Indiabulls Power. DLF, India's largest real estate developer, also had interests in power generation, but is now selling off its proposed power venture to reduce debts.

*India would add a little over 60,000 Mw of power during the current Five-Year Plan and over 1,00,000 Mw during the next Five-Year Plan.*


----------



## Doom

*UIDAI in talks with RBI to expand banking services*

Press Trust of India / New Delhi April 30, 2010, 15:33 IST

The Unique Identification Authority of India and the Reserve Bank of India are in talks to explore linking the unique identity number with bank accounts to enable cashless transactions at outlets like 'kirana' stores.

The Authority has proposed a UID-enabled Bank Account (UEBA) which will give customers access to their account through Business Correspondent (BC) operating a handheld microATM device.
Transactions on the UID-enabled bank account function essentially as a prepaid system, similar to that used by mobile operators.

"This enables local BCs such as self-help groups and kirana shops to offer basic banking services at low risk to the bank. The customers are already familiar with this model and comfortable with paying for talk-time, an electronic good," the Authority said.

Explaining the process, UIDAI said the BC starts out by depositing a certain amount with the banking institution.

This 'prepaid balance' paid up by the BC to the bank changes with every transaction the BC makes.

It decreases when a customer makes a deposit transaction, when some part of it is transferred to the customer's account, and increases when a customer withdraws money.

"When the customer is making a deposit, he pays physical cash to the BC, who subsequently makes an electronic transfer from the BC account to the customer account. When making a withdrawal, the electronic transfer is made from the customer account to the BC account, and the BC hands out physical cash to the customer," the Authority said.


----------



## Doom

*'India should take its innovation to the developed world'*

Q&A: Sylvie Ouziel, Group Chief Operating Officer, Accenture
Amit Ranjan Rai / New Delhi April 26, 2010, 0:57 IST

Sylvie OuzielThe downturn has made companies the world over more sensitive to the way they manage and grow business. Aware of the uncertainties of todays business environment, they are taking every step with caution. Yet they are eyeing growth and see emerging markets as their playground. Sylvie Ouziel, group chief operating officer for management consulting, Accenture, spoke to Amit Ranjan Rai on some of the key issues companies are facing post-recession, the growth opportunities for businesses in emerging markets and how the business of consulting is changing.

What are some of the key business issues and problems companies are coming to you for in the post-recession period?
A lot of it is still in the area of cost-cutting. Companies are focused on maintaining the good discipline they had put in place during the downturn. They are looking at cost-cutting from a mid- and long-term perspective  it is no longer about short-term cost-cutting. It is about being efficient in the long term. They are all deeply impacted and changed by the downturn  it is not back to the past and lets grow again. Companies know that it can happen again. If you look at the big macroeconomic cycles, downturns are becoming more frequent, and companies want to be prepared for that and be more flexible and viable. A lot of them are thinking on setting flexible subcontracting agreements  which part of the value chain should be handled internally and which can be handled externally through contracts. They are thinking of flexibility in terms of scaling up or down as the need be.

Growth is the other big obsession with most companies. The good news is that since the beginning of the year, growth is back  we say that from the sold jobs we do for our clients. Companies are looking at geographic expansion; they are looking at the BRIC countries and emerging markets. Most of our clients are also looking at innovation in a big way. We are helping them with new services they can take to clients, new product ideas, new positioning in the value chain, in their ability to integrate upstream or downstream and innovations involving consumers and partners.

In the growth space, mergers and acquisitions are back. But there is a new flavour to them in the post-crisis world. Companies are looking out more for joint ventures, alliances and flexible solutions, because M&As take a lot of resources, cash and time, and yet there is no surety that they will succeed and deliver as expected. Thats because you try to marry two large organisations which may not have synergies in all areas. Moreover, when you do a merger it keeps you busy for two years. You have to focus on properly aligning the two organisations. It may probably destroy as much value as it may create. So, more and more companies are today focusing on specific and targeted alliances by forming joint ventures or finding partners. The pharmaceutical industry used to go for big M&As  to an extent, that is still happening  but a lot of companies are now going for targeted joint ventures to innovate on molecules or in biotech.

What is your advice on some of these problems and taking business forward?
Companies are today rethinking on the kind of products and services they can take to their clients and market, and the way they innovate in different areas. One key area we are helping our clients with is how to go about more open innovation within their business ecosystem with their partners and consumers. For instance, what Procter & Gamble has been doing for years  instead of having a big R&D department inventing all the products, the people at the distribution centres and partners propose ideas and innovate for them. Lego, the toymaker, invents most of its products through a community of heavy players of their building-block toys. These players, who are completely into it, exchange ideas with the company such as what parts have been missing when building something and so on. IKEA, the furniture maker, too, is taking ideas from its consumers. So you see a lot of companies today are not generating all the ideas internally or having big R&D departments; instead, they are open to ideas from partners and consumers.

Another area we have been working with clients is around the value chain. The relations between companies, partners, wholesalers, retailers and so on are moving to a new level. Companies are today going to emerging markets and they cannot find all the traditional channels in place as they find in developed markets. So they are rethinking what they can do in the value chain.

Then there are new technologies that are enabling you to do what you cannot think of before  with retail or mobile commerce you can directly reach your consumers. For instance, ICICI Bank has developed mobile banking for emerging markets, for regions where people dont expect to find a branch or even a PC and plain mobile banking is very effective. So, companies today are rethinking about their place in the value chain, their distribution channels, the customer experience and a lot of innovation is happening in all these areas.

Companies are today looking at emerging markets for growth. Do you see a change in the process of globalisation?
Globalisation today is in a totally new phase. It is no more about emerging markets being the factories of the world, which was the first phase of development. Globalisation today is much more multidirectional. The world today is multipolar. If you look at emerging markets today, they are made of a new set of consumers, and the internal demand is huge. So the internal market is a huge opportunity.

Emerging countries themselves have rising multinational companies which are global players. It you look at the global workforce growth in the next 10 to 20 years, all of it is happening in the emerging markets. Of course, these economies will require a lot of natural resources and cash. Both China and India have emerged as players in the global economy.

Where should companies in emerging markets like India focus?
Indian companies looking for overseas footprint need to focus first on solid domestic growth and internal demand, they need to have a solid domestic growth engine, other than an export growth engine. They are not the only ones from emerging markets  we see companies from Mexico, Vietnam, Indonesia and Malaysia as tough challengers.

The other important thing would be to have some roots in the developed world (through acquisitions), not only to tap the export potential, but also to think in terms of developing bonds, reaching out to consumers, building distribution channels, connecting with local markets and so on. Compared to other emerging countries, Indian companies have a head start in this direction. Despite the challenges, they are on the right track, which is still not the case with many Chinese companies which are still struggling to emerge as local players in the developed world.

Another way to grow would be from emerging market to emerging markets. That is, by taking what you have done in your domestic market to other emerging markets such as Vietnam or Indonesia.

So there is a clear shift from the West to East and North to South?
It is not really the shift it used to be in the past. Its more a multidirectional game. An Indian company would need to be strong in India, strong in other emerging markets using a similar recipe to what it has done in India, and then it has to be strong in the developed market as well having some local presence and roots and connecting to the local market and consumers.

What Indian companies should also do is export to the developed markets the innovation they have done in India for Indian purpose. If youve innovated under more difficult conditions and come up with robust, smart and very cost-effective products, then these products also make a lot of sense to the Western world. So if GE is innovating on medical devices that are smaller and cost-effective in India for emerging markets, these are equally beneficial to the US and European markets where the healthcare system is under pressure. What Tata has been doing with local acquisitions, acquiring strong brands, connecting with consumers and distribution channels in developed markets is another good example.

A lot of companies in emerging markets today are also moving up the value chain from just being, at times rather anonymous, a low-cost manufacturer of products. They are moving up in terms of adding value to their products, improving quality through innovation, working on the brand image and so on. Many Chinese brands which were rather unknown outside the country are establishing themselves in the West and emerging markets. For instance, Hisense, an anonymous Chinese electronics company to the rest of the world a few years ago, is reaching out to the global market with branded stores in cities like Milan, Paris, Los Angles and so on, building a direct connect of the brand with the consumer. This also means you can have higher margins because if you just subcontract, your margins are squeezed.

Companies need to have the broader part of the value chain  from innovation, design to distribution  instead of just having one piece. That will help them with a solid strategic position in the market. If you are doing just a part of the value chain, that part may well move from, say, India to Vietnam depending on market conditions, and you will suddenly lose business. So if you have a hold on the entire supply chain, it is more profitable today. Chinese companies are clearly seeing that as their growth slowed down before the crisis in 2005 and their profitability never reached the European standards. Many of them are today upscaling from design to distribution and building brands that are synonymous with quality and building direct links to consumers in the West.

How has the consulting business changed for you in this new business environment?
What clients are demanding these days is actually less consulting and more outcomes and results. Clients no longer want PowerPoint presentations or a set of advice on the things they should be doing; they want results and want us to commit to some of the results such as growth, reduction in costs and so on. They even want us to do things with them.

So the whole nature of consulting business is undergoing a change. And you are more involved in actual operations
What I am describing will never be 100 per cent of what we do. But as a trend there are more and more expectations, and a part of our fees would be linked to actual outcomes. So often we run a part of the clients business for a while and then we do capability transfers. So the next time when they launch a new product, they are better at doing it themselves. Many deals today are variable  we get a fixed component of the deal but we get a variable component only when the project goes right.

How are companies de-risking their businesses?
The structured official approach to risk used to be mostly something financial institutions have been dealing with  all the Basel II types of regulations saying that you need to have enough cash to be able to support a commitment. If you look at the role of a chief risk officer at a financial institution, it was clearly to look that companies are not taking too many loans or financial commitments when compared to the cash they actually had to their assets and so on. So you had prudential rules limiting the business that you can do based on the capital you have. You can argue that these didnt work very well because everyone had some off-balance sheet commitments which created a big bubble. A lot of tricks were found to develop off-balance-sheet commitments which could not be monitored. So, all those rules were not enough.

So, the financial sector today is rethinking its regulation rules, trying to find a new generation of rules which would not prevent growth, but would be safer, and create less space for regulatory arbitration. The old notion of financial institutions playing a major role in managing risk is changing. Today, most companies are having a chief risk officer and they are working around operational, market, currency risks and so on. The function of chief risk officer getting more professionalised even in sectors where it was not formalised.


----------



## Doom

*General Electric 2.0*

Bhupesh Bhandari / New Delhi April 26, 2010, 0:54 IST

GE Indias new president & CEO, John Flannery, plans to resurrect the companys fortunes by localising operations

*John FlanneryTill recently, General Electric (GE) honchos would often talk of a turnover of $8 billion in India by 2010. This was 16 per cent of the companys projected emerging market business for the year. *At that time, GE hoped to sell gas turbines, consumer loans, water treatment plants, medical equipment et al in large numbers; hence the ambitious target. GE had ended 2008 with $2.8 billion. So, will it hit $8 billion when the books are closed for the year? The day of reckoning is almost here.

GE India President & CEO John Flannery says the company no longer discloses numbers for one country alone. So its difficult to get him to comment if GE is on course to reach that size. But he does indicate that the target may have been ambitious. There is no shortage of opportunities in India, and there is a good fit to become two or three times the size we are today. That puts us somewhere close to the number you are poking at, says he. Some of those things were aspirational, an attempt to get the organisation excited.

In his letter to shareowners in the 2009 annual report, GE Chairman of the Board and Chief Executive Jeffrey Immelt had said that GE had a $38-billion business in growth markets, which include resource- and people-rich regions like West Asia, Latin America, China and India. We sought out pockets of growth wherever we could find them. We deepened our position in fast-growing markets in Australia, Brazil, China and India.

That GE may have fallen short of its target for India does not mean that GE hasnt tasted success in India. It ran a hugely successful business process outsourcing outfit, Gecis, till 2004 when it was sold to General Atlantic Partners and Oak Hill Capital Partners for almost $500 million. The John F Welch Technology Centre in Bangalore, which was inaugurated in September 2000, has helped GE cut drastically go-to-market time (up to 50 per cent in some cases), save huge amounts of money and develop products for world markets. No estimates of the benefits are publicly available. Bangalore is a cost centre for GE, into which it has so far invested $175 million. It has four partnerships going in India with state-owned Bharat Heavy Electricals Corporation, State Bank of India, Wipro and now Triveni Engineering. And it is very much in the reckoning for the Indian Air Forces order for 126 fighter jets.

But there have been serious reverses too. GE Capital had taken a huge exposure to unsecured loans and delinquencies were high. It so much wanted to invest in a diesel locomotive factory in the country; but right before the general elections last year, the government scrapped the bids and decided to put up the factory on its own. The GE gas turbines at the Dabhol power plant of Ratnagiri Gas & Power broke down. Nuclear power is another huge opportunity (GE was one of the most vocal supporters of the Indo-US civilian nuclear deal), but nobody knows when it will start rolling. Then TPS Chopra, the successor of GEs first CEO in India, Scott Bayman (he drove GE in India for ten long years), left last year. Chopra would often complain of the slow pace of affairs in India.

Clearly, things havent gone the way they were intended. How much has that deterred GE? We are very proud of what we have accomplished so far in India. Are we satisfied with where we are? No, we have still higher aspirations, says Flannery. We are here for the long haul. We will make major investments. We are going to do what it takes to win in India. Some things have balanced favourably, some unfavourably. Thats not uncommon in a developing economy.

The task ahead
Flannery brings with him considerable experience. A 1983 graduate of Fairfield University and an MBA from the Wharton School at the University of Pennsylvania, he has spent 22 years in GE. Before he moved to India, he was president & CEO of GE Capital for Asia Pacific. His brief, before he winged his way to India in January, from Immelt was three-fold: Grow GEs presence in multiple dimensions, localise it and transform the organisation for the long haul. Flannery doesnt like to call it Plan B  it is more like revised Plan A, says he. The macroeconomic opportunity in India still excites GE. The opportunities in GEs core areas of infrastructure (power, railway, water treatment and so on), oil & gas and finance continue to remain huge. These (growth) markets are investing trillions of dollars in infrastructure and favour a multi-business company that can bring solutions. This allows us to form a company-to-country approach in countries where government and business work together to solve infrastructure needs, Immelt had said in his letter to shareowners.

Flannerys first step has been to change GEs reporting structures in India. Ever since GE set up shop in India, all the business lines reported to their global business headquarters. As a result, they didnt have a reporting relationship with the Indian CEO. What it meant was that GEs business in India was not looked as a single profit & loss centre. Key decisions on products, distribution and investments were taken outside India. The results, as a consequence, were less than desired.

All management thinkers have stressed the need for multinational corporations to think local. Those who listened carefully to the Indian customer have gained immensely; those who didnt have failed miserably. The success of LG and Samsung of Korea and Suzuki of Japan can largely be attributed to strong local product development, manufacturing and distribution. All of them empowered their local employees to take important decisions. GE now is a standalone profit & loss account in India. Business lines all report directly to Flannery. I will be able to control the vast majority of decision-making, says he. In fact, the buzz in the market place is that the Bangalore technology centre too may become a part of the integrated Indian operations soon.

This will help GE go to a customer with more than one product. Till recently, various GE teams often made separate sales pitches to the same customer. Flannery admits this can often become very frustrating for the customer. With integrated operations, GE will be able to present a unified face to the customer. It also gives us more scale and critical mass, creates better jobs and career opportunities. The company with the best team on the field ends up number one or number two, says Flannery. But he stresses that India will still stay very closely connected to GEs international business: The centre of gravity will be India, but we are not seceding from the company. We will get the best from GE. It has the history of evolving as the markets change. The hallmark of the company is constant evolution.

Go local
That taken care of, Flannery wants to localise GEs business. This means sending people out to the market to gather what products and services are required, designing and manufacturing those products in India, and finally distributing them in India. The first is on track, says he. For design, Flannery plans to leverage the skill sets of the Bangalore technology centre. So far, it has focused on GEs global requirements. To save cost and time was the first brief to the centre. The business verticals for which this work is done are aviation (commercial aircraft engines), energy (oil and gas, power and water treatment), transportation (diesel locomotives and signal systems) and healthcare. In addition, there is a 400-strong team which carries out work on Blue Sky technologies  new substances, materials, nanotechnology and solutions.

The brief could now change. In addition to the work it is doing, it will work on products that could be relevant for India. The brief is changing as we speak in an incremental and supplemental way. It will continue to be a key base for GEs global operations; that wont stop. But we will add resources to go local; some resources may be shifted, says Flannery. For the past 18 months, there has been in-country, for-country team at work for India-specific products and designs. To be fair, some products developed at Bangalore have already found their way to the Indian market  the electrocardiogram that weighs just 1.1 kg and costs around Rs 35,000, the low-cost baby warmer which sells for around Rs 150,000, for instance.

The next part of the jigsaw puzzle is local manufacturing. Here, Flannery wants to make use of frugal Indian manufacturing skills. Immelt had outlined the strategy in his letter. Our focus is on introducing more new products at more price points. We are driving management practices to capture new opportunities, called reverse innovation. Essentially, this takes a low-cost, emerging-market business model and translates it to the developed world, he had said. To this end, we have developed a full line of high-margin, low-cost healthcare devices, designed in China and India, and now marketed successfully in the developed world.

GE already has two manufacturing joint ventures in India with BHEL and Wipro; it has now signed a third one with Triveni for steam turbines. GE, says Flannery, found Triveni efficient in turbines of up to 30 MW. Its own strength is above 100 MW. So, the two have come together for turbines of 30 MW to 100 MW. If it works well, youll have a new player in 30 MW to 100 MW with the best in technology and cost-competitiveness. We could distribute these turbines globally in the long term. Thats where GEs distribution capability, global footprint and customer relationships would come in, says Flannery. GE, of course, is impressed with Trivenis supply chain, production design and costs. It can deliver turbines at low price points. Triveni can do reverse innovation. It, we observed, was consistently hitting price points lower than that of global manufacturers. We are not talking of a 5 or 10 per cent change in margins, says Flannery. The prices could be 30 to 40 per cent below global prices, experts reckon. The reason for the tie-up is clear.

GE could do more such tie-ups with low-cost manufacturers in the days to come. You will see more investments in supply chain and direct manufacturing capabilities. That can be green-field or partnerships or even acquisition of companies with a manufacturing footprint, says Flannery. So far as a distribution network in the country is concerned, Flannery says he still needs to figure out how to go about it.

Ups and downs
A broad strategy is fine, but Flannery needs to look at individual businesses as well. In financial services, it was an open secret that GE Capital was stuck with huge delinquencies in its retail portfolio. There was also talk in the market that GE Capital was looking for a buyer for its portfolio. Flannery admits there was a problem of delinquencies with unsecured retail loans. To deal with that, GE Capital has shrunk its retail loan book. A part of its transportation finance portfolio was sold to Shriram Transport Finance Company in December last year. This, says Flannery, has brought down the delinquencies as well as the losses. GE Capital became profitable in India for the first time in two years during the January to March 2010 quarter, says he.

Going ahead, Flannery has decided to focus on institutional finance in areas that tie up with GEs business. In other words, it could finance the purchase of turbines by power plants, water treatment equipment by factories and healthcare machines by hospitals. At the moment, this book is as small as that of retail finance. We arent talking of big dollars at present, says Flannery. On the positive side, he adds that the partnership with SBI, Indias largest lender, for credit cards is steady. We would like to build on this relationship, says he, but does not give details.

There have been some positive developments on the railway business as well. Strained for resources, the Indian government has come round the view that it wont be such a good idea to put up the locomotive factory on its own. So, it has restarted the process to find a private investor. And this time the stakes are bigger: Not just diesel locomotive, it also wants an electric locomotive plant and another one to make spares for the two factories. We will take another crack at it. We will definitely restart our interest in the diesel locomotive factory and assess the other two; they look interesting as well, says Flannery. In the last round, GE had developed a prototype for the diesel locomotive in its Bangalore centre. So, it has a product ready to offer. Flannery says it is not certain if GE will return with the same prototype.

Power play
Power will be a tougher nut to crack. One, GEs strength is gas turbines, renewable energy (wind and so on) and nuclear power  the gap in its portfolio is coal, which is 50 to 60 per cent of the market. We will continue to look at ways to play in that, says Flannery. But he is convinced that the dependence on coal to generate power will decline over time. Coal tends to be more commodity- and less technology-driven. We are trying to stay up on the technology curve. Coal tends to be a very basic technological and engineering undertaking. For environmental reasons, higher growth will be in other sectors of the energy space.

Two, there have been aggressive sales from China. So much so, local manufacturers of power equipment are lobbying hard with the government for protection in some form. Flannery feels GE still has an advantage over others. Its very important to look at the life-cycle cost of this equation. We have a very strong story there around technology and service offering. These are very long-lived assets.

Three, Dabhol was bad publicity for GEs turbines. Flannery says GE engineers have fixed the problem and all turbines at the power plant in Maharashtra are on stream. A service contract has been written for GE. And, adds he, Dabhol no longer crops up when GE executives make a sales pitch to power companies. Four, the fate of nuclear power in India, which can be a huge opportunity for GE, still hangs in balance. Consensus is yet to emerge on the liabilities that could arise from a Chernobyl-like accident. Still, Flannery is convinced of the opportunity for GE in power; what also excites him about the business is that every order for turbines comes with regular revenues from maintenance contracts.

Jack Welch, GEs best-known CEO and Immelts predecessor, had laid down the principle that the company ought to be amongst the top three players in every line of business in a market; it should exit any business where it is a laggard. It may not be the right time to put India through that test. Flannery, on his part, says if he can grow the company, localise it and change its structure, his job will be done. If I can do these three things, my bosses, I think, will be happy.


----------



## Doom

*Govt may revive hydel project on Bhagirathi*

Kalpana Jain / New Delhi May 01, 2010, 1:58 IST

The government is taking a fresh look at the 600 Mw Loharinag-Pala hydel project on the Bhagirathi river following an expert committee report cautioning against stopping work at an advanced stage, as it might be disastrous for an active seismic zone. Work on it was suspended last year.

A three-member committee comprising the Union power secretary, the environment secretary and the chairman of the Central Water Commission told the government after visiting the area, the tunnels that had been dug through the mountains for this project could potentially devastate the region if there was any seismic activity. The region falls under the most severe seismic zone.

Chairman of the Central Water Commission A K Bajaj said the team made its assessment after talking to the local people and consulting technical experts.

Environment Minister Jairam Ramesh has set up another committee to look into the possible fallouts of the decision to stop work on the project as also to find ways to safeguard the tunnels.

Experts have been calling for a 200 km stretch free of hydel projects on the Ganges, following reports of receding Himalayan glaciers. They have demanded that all new projects on the Bhagirathi be decommissioned and new ones banned between Gaumukh and Haridwar in Uttarakhand. Three independent experts of the National Ganga River Basin Authority (NGBRA) have urged the government to clean the river of hydel projects. They also disagree with reports that the tunnels could lead to devastation in the region.

Ravi Chopra, member of NGBRA, said: I do not think abandoning tunnels will create major problems. All dams have to be abandoned some day. Tunnels can be lined with steel or cement. In China, abandoned tunnels are used to store military stocks. Not far away is Harsil, a major military encampment. These tunnels can provide space for their stocks. To my mind, length of tunnels is not very long. Most of them are entrances to tunnels.

A ministerial group led by Finance Minister Pranab Mukherjee has already decided not to go ahead with two projects at Bhairon Ghati and Pala Maneri in the area.

Gaumukh is on the edge of Gangotri glacier  from where Ganga originates  and is the source of Bhagirathi. A report submitted to the environment ministry has said that Tehri dam has already destroyed the free flowing character of the Bhagirathi. The dam, said to be the worlds fifth tallest, is killing the river, it said.

Public-sector NTPC Ltd last year announced that work on its 600 Mw Loharinag-Pala barrage project on the Bhagirathi had been suspended in the wake of protests by environmentalist and former professor at the Indian Institute of Technology G D Agarwal. Work on the project had commenced in 2005 at an investment of Rs 2,200 crore.


----------



## Doom

*Made in India, Nokia production crosses 350 mn handsets in four years*

CHENNAI: Nokias manufacturing facility at Sriperumbudur near Chennai has crossed production volumes of 350 million handsets. This milestone was achieved in April 2010, over four years of operation of the facility. *The facility also added another milestone to its local operations by starting exports to North America and Europe, taking its total export markets from India to 70, Nokia said in a statement on Friday.*

*The facility has achieved the fastest ramp-up across all Nokias manufacturing plants globally. The current production is supplied to both the domestic market as well as exported to countries in the Middle East and Africa, Asia, Australia and New Zealand, besides North America and Europe.*

*"Achieving production volumes of 350 million and exporting to some of the worlds biggest mature markets in a short span of time is testimony of the world-class manufacturing operation that Nokia runs in India and reflects our commitment to establish India as a global telecom manufacturing hub. We are also working closely with authorities to provide necessary impetus to the local electronic component manufacturing ecosystem to ensure more and more localisation in finished products  telecom and beyond," said Mr. Sachin Saxena, Operations Director, Nokia India.*

Besides providing a huge employment opportunity, Nokia has also established its foundation and endeavoured to empower its employees and the region with better livelihood and socio-economic conditions. Committed to the well-being of its employees, the facility today boasts of a dedicated healthcare centre and a crèche for its people. Nokia is also actively involved in various community programs in the region such as Factory Fence Line School Improvement, Village Upliftment Programme, Nokia Helping Hands, among others.

The Nokia Telecom Park, Indias first, also houses five global component manufacturers that include Salcomp, Foxconn, Perlos, Laird and Wintek. Nokia has emerged the engine of the investment train in Chennais manufacturing corridor.

The Finland major had set up the worlds largest electronic hardware manufacturing unit on 210.87 acres allotted at Telecom SEZ park promoted by State owned Sipcot. The State Government has also extended a structured package of assistance to the MNC.

Under the MoU signed in 2006, Nokia had committed to invest $ 150 Million over four years. However, encouraged by the buoyant demand for mobility in India, total investment touched $ 285 Million in less than three years of its operations. *Nokia started its operations with 550 employees in January 2006 and scaled it to the current 8000, 70% are women. *


----------



## keeninterest

I am a little surprised of people not being aware about this project. These are two projects:

1 delhi-mumbai industrial corridor (dmic) and
2 ludhiana-kolkatta industrial corridor (lkic).

To begin with the freight corridor will be set up in partnership with the Indian Railways along the delhi-mumbai stretch, along will come the industrial infrastructure at various locations in the forms of industrial zones/towns/cities and the total investment is expected to the tune of rs3,60,000crores.

At the moment a dmic project fund has been created to the tune of 150m usd, with 75m usd committed by both the countries. The financial partners are going to be Japan-World Bank-GoI/private playes.

Japanese industries will be given exclusive rights on construction though they can sub lease to revenues and profits, which will also build typical traditional Japanese style localities. 

There is a complete presentation on what to expect from DMIC:-

Delhi-Mumbai Industrial Corridor

Once this corridor is taken up along will come the ludhiana-kolkatta corridor on exact the same lines which at the moment has been kept in the cold storage but India is quite keen that japan gets involved in this project as well, and the investment in this corridor is expected to the tune of 60b usd, total investment going up to 150b usd. The present status is that the Indian Railways is going alone on this section of freight corridor.

The attempt of these two corridors (dmic, lkic) along with the SEZs is to bring about an industrial revolution in India, an attempt which saw a slow down because of the global economic meltdown but signs are appearing that now industrial houses have started reviving the SEZs.


----------



## Doom

Zaki said:


> May i please know the source of this news? and if possible some more details about the project like what really is going to be built with this 72 billion dollars?
> 
> I don't find this project to be realistic - seems the figures are not correct in my opinion



I think u have not heard about it.

*Delhi Mumbai Industrial Corridor project of USD 90 billion*

DMIC :: Delhi Mumbai Industrial Corridor, An Indo-Japan Mega Infrastructure Project

Delhi Mumbai Industrial Corridor Project - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Doom

*The Delhi Mumbai Industrial Corridor Project is a State-Sponsored Industrial Development Project of the Government of India. It is an ambitious project aimed at developing an Industrial Zone spanning across six states in India. *

The project will see major expansion of Infrastructure and Industry  including industrial clusters and rail, road, port, air connectivity  in the states along the route of the Corridor.

*Conceived as a Global Manufacturing and Trading Hub, the project is expected to double employment potential, triple industrial output and quadruple exports from the region in 5 years. The total employment to be generated from the project is 3 million the bulk of which will be in the manufacturing/processing sectors.*

The ambitious project will be funded through private-public partnership and foreign investment. Japan will be a major investor for this project. The corridor will span 1483 km.

Japan was roped in as partner for this project during Prime Minister Manmohan Singhs visit in December 2006. The project will cover the seven states of Delhi, Haryana, Uttar Pradesh, Rajasthan, Gujarat, Madhya Pradesh and Maharashtra.

*It will include a 4000 MW Power Plant,

Three sea Ports

Six Airports in addition to connectivity with the existing ports.*

The industrial corridor project will be implemented by the Delhi Mumbai Industrial Corridor Development Corporation, an autonomous body comprising of Government and Private Sector.

It will be implemented through special purpose vehicles [SPVs]. The project is expected to deliver a 2-3-4-5 benefit, to double employment (2), triple industrial output (3) and quadruple exports (4) from the region in five years (5).

Delhi Mumbai Industrial Corridor Project - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Doom

*Hitachi, Toshiba, Mitsubishi and JGC ready to invest in DMIC*

P B Jayakumar / Mumbai March 28, 2010, 0:14 IST

*Leading Japanese corporations such as Toshiba Corporation, Hitachi, Mitsubishi Heavy Industries and JGC Corporation are planning big investments in the proposed Rs 3.6-lakh crore Delhi-Mumbai Industrial Corridor (DMIC) project.*

These companies are planning projects in solar power, power transmission, infrastructure development, water supply and sewerage treatment, according to reports appearing in Japanese newspapers that quoted Masayuki Naoshima, the Japanese minister for economy, trade and industry.

However, he did not specify the nature of the projects and the investment by each of these companies. The companies are scheduled to begin feasibility studies in April and will launch full-fledged construction work as early as 2011-12, according to the reports.

Besides, the city of Kitakyushu will provide its knowhow on environmental technologies, while Yokohama is expected to help develop and manage water supply and sewerage systems for DMIC, said the minister.

Business Standard could not independently verify the development with the companies. DMIC Development Corporation Chief Executive Amitabh Kant was not available for comments.

According to sources, the $76-billion Toshiba Corporation is targeting $1 billion in revenues from India by 2015, with a range of new products from computers to televisions and washing machines. Hitachi also has extensive presence in India, with a dozen odd trading and manufacturing companies. Mitsubishi Heavy Industries, one of the largest heavy engineering players in the world, had last year started a Rs 880-crore steam turbine and generator venture in India with Larsen & Toubro. Toshiba and JSW Energy also have a joint venture in Chennai to make steam turbines and generators, which will take off by 2011.

JGC Corporation, formerly Japan Gasoline, is one of the leading petrochemical companies in Japan and is yet to make major investments in the country, said the sources.

Hitachi, Toshiba, Mitsubishi and JGC ready to invest in DMIC


----------



## Doom

* DMIC to pave way for 11 projects in Noida-Greater Noida*

UP govt and Delhi-Mumbai industrial corridor development corporation have signed an MoU which has paved way for 11 new projects.

1. Greater Noida airport (at Jewar) - It will cost Rs. 5000 crore
2. Dadri (Greater Noida) - Tughlaqabad (Delhi) - Ballabhgarh (Faridabad) rail link
3. Noida-Greater Noida-Faridabad expressway - Traffic from Noida to Faridabad will not have to pass through Delhi after this
4. Rail link for Greater Noida airport (Jewar)
5. Noida city centre to be developed at world class level
6. Auto mart in Noida - For national and international auto expo
7. Power plant near Greater Noida
8. Noida-Greater Noida-Jewar metro line - Noida-Greater Noida in 1st phase and rest in 2nd phase
9. Noida multilevel parking - For parking thousands of cars
10. Logistics hub in Greater Noida
11. Bokari railway junction to be developed at world class railway station


----------



## Doom

* Haryana marks four projects for DMIC*

The Haryana government has decided to put its early bird projects within the Delhi-Mumbai Industrial Corridor (DMIC) sub-region of Haryana in the fast track mode for speedier implementation.

Disclosing this, HSIIDC Managing Director Rajeev Arora said the state government had identified four early bird projects to be implemented as a pilot initiative within the DMIC region, including a mass rapid transportation system on the Gurgaon-Manesar-Bawal route, exhibition-cum-convention centre, integrated multimodal logistics hub and a new passenger rail link.

He said that Delhi Mumbai Industrial Corridor Development Corporation Limited (DMICDC), the SPV floated by the Government of India for implementing the DMIC projects, had appointed the consultant for undertaking a study on the Master Plan for the Manesar Bawal Investment Region (MBIR) and undertaking pre-feasibility studies for two early bird projects that are exhibition-cum-convention centre and the integrated multimodal logistics hub.

Arora pointed out that in the report submitted by DMIC consultants for the exhibition-cum-convention centre, space requirement of about 15 million square meters had been estimated by the year 2025 within the MBIR. The consultants had also shortlisted location in Gurgaon after studying about eight prospective sites. Based on the study, the project was to be developed over an area of about 300 acres providing exhibition space of about 1,20,000 square meters besides convention facilities for about 4,000 persons. The land at the site identified for the project was already under acquisition by HSIIDC, he added.

He added the logistics hub project was being developed in collaboration with Dedicated Freight Corridor Corporation of India Limited (DFCCIL) for which an MoU had been signed between the two parties.

The consultants in their report had estimated container traffic of about 1.62 million TEUs by the year 2018, he said. The site for the project has been finalised in Rewari district and the consultants have been advised to submit a final feasibility report.

For the third project, study for identifying the right of way alignment has already been completed by the consultants and being finalised in consultation with the state government of Haryana. 

Haryana marks four projects for DMIC


----------



## Doom

*Work on DFC going on in full swing*

*Work on dedicated freight corridor (DFC) on both eastern and western regions has been going on in full swing. The railways intends to complete this project at an estimated cost of about Rs 50,000 crore latest by 2016-2017 to give an impetus to freight and goods loading.*

The corridor of the eastern region linking Dankuni in West Bengal to Ludhiana in Punjab is likely to prove a boon for the railways and business community.* It will pass through Asansol, Gomoh, Sonnagar, Mughalsarai, Kanpur, Khurja and Saharanpur.
*
The civil work of the eastern corridor, which was inaugurated by Congress president and UPA chairperson Sonia Gandhi at Dehri-on-Sone on February 10, 2009, will give a boost to railway economy. This ambitious project covering a stretch of about 1,806 km will be completed in a record time at an estimated cost of Rs 23,500 crore while the western corridor is likely to cost about Rs 26,124 crore.

According to a Railway Board official, goods traffic has been the mainstay of the Indian Railways yielding about 80 per cent revenue from freight traffic only. The railways has registered a substantial increase in the goods loading segment, he said, adding the construction of the DFC would attract more market for the railways to carry goods from one place to another across the country.

The proposed eastern corridor will be a rare gift to the business community belonging to West Bengal, Jharkhand, Bihar and Punjab as their goods would be carried to their destination on priority basis. Moreover, the goods trains will run at 100 kmph on this corridor, a Board official said.

According to the official, iron, coal, cement and other minerals are being sent from Jharkhand, Bihar and West Bengal to other parts of the country. Similarly, these states are the major recipients of other products from Punjab and Haryana to cater to the needs of business community.

According to sources, the railways has already suffered a huge loss due to sudden freight rate discount on various items meant for export. The container traffic has registered about 40 per cent decline during the past few months.

According to a Board official, the railways has set up a Dedicated Freight Corridor Corporation of India Ltd (DFCCIL) to expedite early completion of the project for which international agencies, including Japan Bank, World Bank and Asian Development Bank, have been providing funds.


----------



## Doom

*Dedicated Freight Corridor Project on track
*
November 24th, 2009
The Western and Eastern Dedicated Freight Corridor (DFC) Projects of Ministry of Railways are approved and being implemented by Dedicated Freight Corridor Corporation of India Ltd (DFCCIL), a wholly owned Public Sector Undertaking of Ministry of Railways.

Final Location Survey has been completed on Western DFC and Ludhiana-Sonnagar section of Eastern DFC. Process of land acquisition has been started for about 2400 kilometers. 

*Construction contracts for 105 kilometers of Eastern DFC and 54 major and important bridges of Western DFC have been awarded. *Funding has been sought from World Bank and Asian Development Bank for Eastern DFC and Japan International Cooperation Agency (JICA) for Western DFC. Eleven field units headed by Chief Project Managers have been set up for project implementation and two initial construction contracts for Railway funded portions i.e. 105 km on Sonnagar-Mughalsarai section and 54 major and important bridges on Surat-Virar section have been awarded. External funding has been sought from bilateral/multilateral agencies.

In respect of funding sought from Japan International Cooperation Agency (JICA) under the Special Terms of Economic Partnership (STEP) scheme of Government of Japan for the Western Corridor, loan discussions have taken place coordinated by Department of Economic Affairs, Ministry of Finance. An engineering Services loan agreement has been signed in October 27, 2009.
Dedicated Freight Corridors (DFC) on Eastern and Western trunk routes have been approved.

The Eastern Dedicated Freight Corridor starts from Dankuni in West Bengal and terminate near Ludhiana in Punjab and will pass through West Bengal, Jharkhand, Bihar, Uttar Pradesh, Haryana and Punjab. 
The Western DFC will start from Dadri/Tughlakabad and terminate at Jawaharlal Nehru Port in Mumbai and will pass through Uttar Pradesh, Delhi, Haryana, Rajasthan, Gujarat and Maharashtra.

Dedicated Freight Corridor Project on track | Projects | Construction News | ConstructionWeekOnline.in


----------



## Doom

*Some projects under DMIC*

*Gujarat:*

1. Amdavad- Vataman- Pipli- Dholera- Bhavnagar Six Lane Access Controlled Highway (180km)
2. Regional Metro rail system between Gandhinagar- Amdavad- Dholera (120km)
3. International Airport between Amdavad- Dholera
4. Integrated Mega Industrial Park at Dholera

*Madhya Pradesh:*

1. Development of economic corridor along link road connecting Indore Airport to Pithampur.
2. Development of integrated multimodal logistic hub near Maksi
3. Continuous water supply and waste water management in Pithampur Industrial Area and
4. Knowledge City in Ujjain District.

*Haryana:
*
1. Regional MRTS between Delhi-Manesar-Bawal with feeder service to enhance connectivity between Delhi and the upcoming manufacturing hubs.
2. Exhibition-cum-Convention Centre in NCR
3. Multi-modal Logistic Hubs at IMT Manesar
4. New passenger Rail Links; Palwal-Rewari via Bhiwadi, Farrukhnagar - Jhajjar
*
Maharashtra:
*
1. Connectivity of Alewadi Port by rail to Dedicated Freight Corridor and to Alewadi Port by 4 lane road to Mumbai  Ahmedabad Highway and to Mumbai-Nashik Highway
2. 4 lane Road Connectivity from Shirdi (Dist. Ahmednagar) to Igatpuri via Sinnar (Dist. Nashik)
3. Rail connectivity of Revas port and Dighi Port (Dist. Raigad) to Konkan Railway and 4 lane road connectivity of these ports to nearest National Highways
4. Trans Harbour Road  Railway Link Project
5. Inland Container Depot at Talegaon (Dist Pune)
6. Connectivity by 4 lane Road and Rail of Nevali Growth Centre (Dist. Thane) to Dedicated Freight Corridor
7. Rail Connectivity of Mumbai Port Trust to Dedicated Freight Corridor

*Rajasthan:*

1. Shahjahanpur  Neemrana  Behrore (SNB) Global City Complex
2. Central Spine connecting Global City with Bhiwadi-Tapukada Industrial Complex via Ajarka
3. Green Field Airport (Aerotropolis) Project
4. Water Resource Management for Investment Regions in DMIC
5. Development of Gas Grid in Rajasthan
Early Bird Projects - Japan

Quote:
1. Captive Power Plant at Neemrana Japan Investment Park

Proposed to be located in Neemrana, Rajasthan
Project Organizer is Hitachi
Aims at non-water use method of power generation using GAIL gas and Hitachi technology
Shared Energy Centre would result in uninterrupted power supply, reduced power cost, etc.
Project status: Project feasibility study completed. Gas pipeline expected in March/April 2010. Hitachi was requested in the meeting held on 8th may to contact GAIL and appraise them of the project and probable demand for gas.

2. Neemrana Jet Stream Logistics Project

Proposed to be located in Neemrana, Rajasthan
Project Organizers are NYK Line India & NYK Logistics India
Container Depot is planned in 20 acres of land.
Road/rail connectivity requested by the organizers.
Project status: As requested by the Organizer, DIPP has already written to CBEC for provisioning of EDI facility for customs clearance at NYK ICD. In the meeting on 8th May, the organizers were requested to contact the authorities concerned and explain the volume of business and match their requirement with the plans of the authority.

3. Free Trade Warehousing Zone (FTWZ) Project

Proposed to be located in Greater NOIDA, UP
Project organizer is M/s MITSUI & Co. Ltd.
Development of global standard Logistics Platform connecting DFC
Draft MoU between GNIDA and MITSUI sent to State Government for approval
Land selected and awaiting approval of State Government
Project status: State Government requested to speed up the site selection.

4. DMIC Human Resources Training Project:

Project Organizer is Techno Brain Company
Program content to include Japanese language skills, Japanese work practices apart from skills for specific industries.
Project status: Study on skill development, technical progress, human outreach, software development etc in collaboration with Oriental Consultants under way.

5. Logistics Project in Haryana

Project organizer is M/s MITSUI & Co. Ltd.
This project was introduced in the Sixth Task Force meeting held on 13th July 2009 at New Delhi in place of the Integrated India-Japan Enclave Project in Haryana
Project status: New project. Progress awaited.


----------



## gogbot

More info of what is cooking in Gujarat





> Dholera &#8211; Special Investment Region is going to be well planned Central Business District in the heart of Gujarat nearby Ahmedabad city. *It&#8217;s size will be almost double of the Ahmedabad City. After successful creation of Green City Gandhinagar, this would be one of the two cities planned by Gujarat Govt along with highly ambitious Gujarat International Finance Tech City (GIFT City). The region will require about 40,000 Crore investment over the development period of 7-10 Years once construction begin. Experts believe that such an ambitious project may cost upto 1,00,000 Crore if the delay happens similar to GIFT City.*
> 
> As per the Official Statement of Dholera Committe following have be done.
> 
> -Pre-feasibility study completed by M/s Feed Back Ventures
> 
> -Location identified along with details of the area
> 
> -The work on the central spine road already started
> 
> -Notification issued for delineation of 879 Sq. Km of Area as DSIR
> 
> -Government allocates 1700 Hect. land for adjoining Airport
> 
> -Anchor Tenants already in place
> 
> -Master planning underway by M/s Halcrow, UK
> 
> -Water logging, seismological & environment studies underway
> 
> -The legal framework enacted: The SIR Act 2009
> 
> -Project development corporation (GICC) formed
> 
> To show its commitment Govt. of Gujarat has already passed the SIR Act, 2009 to ensure proper orders are passed.
> 
> The below video shows how the Dholera may look in future.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4TOYWi_QbR4
















Shows the long term planning absent in many projects before


----------



## HitesH

investing that much 
looking at current status of india
is not a good idea to me


----------



## Doom

*Gujarat notifies $21.7 bn special investment region*

2010-03-02 11:10:00
Gujarat's Special Investment Region (SIR) that will have an investment of Rs.1 lakh crore (Rs.1 trillion/$21.7 billion) is now a reality with the state government issuing a notification for the setting up of the region, an official said here Tuesday.

The notification was issued to the Dholera SIR Regional Development Authority (DSRDA) recently. Following the notification, the process on the ground is expected to pick up speed.

'This is the first concrete step in turning this SIR into a reality,' the industries department official said.

The authority will create the infrastructure in the region and make land allotments to units proposing to set up shop there.

'The government has already notified 99,000 hectares of land in 22 villages in the region and an investment of Rs.1 lakh crore is on the anvil. The investment may ultimately even exceed this figure,' the official said.

SIR will be a global showcase for Gujarat with a port and an airport in the region coming up in Dholera town, about 30 km from Dhandhuka village of Ahmedabad district.

The principal secretary of the industries department will be the DSRDA chairman. It will have a chief executive officer and representatives of the Gujarat Chamber of Commerce and Industry, the Gujarat Infrastructure Development Board (GIDB), and other related institutions.


----------



## Doom




----------



## Doom



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Doom

---------- Post added at 06:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:05 PM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Doom

*Federa airport gets wings with govt nod*

BS Reporter / Mumbai/ Ahmedabad March 17, 2010, 0:09 IST

Adani group no longer interested to develop airport

Ahmedabad region is all set to get yet another international airport. The Aviation ministry has already accorded its nod to a greenfield airport project that will come up between Ahmedabad and Dholera.
As part of the early bird projects under Delhi-Mumbai Industrial Corridor (DMIC), prepared in consultation with respective state governments, it was envisaged to develop an international airport between Ahmedabad and Dholera in Gujarat, an aerotropolis near Jaipur in Rajasthan; and an international airport in Uttar Pradesh. This information was given by the Minister of Civil Aviation, Praful Patel in written reply to a question in Lok Sabha recently.

The airport which will predominantly handle cargo, will come up about 90 kms away from Ahmedabad. A team of aviation department was here recently to give final touches to the project, said sources familiar with the development.

Though the stage is set for a new airport between Ahmedabad and Dholera, Adani group is no longer interested in developing the airport. "Our primary interests remain in ports, power and energy related development and coal mining and trading. We have no interests in developing airports," said a senior official of Adani group.

Earlier, Adani group had shown interest in developing the airport project. The company had also studied the area. Besides Adani, JK Group has also envisaged interest in the project in the past, industry sources said. However, JK Group has also decided to pull back from it, said an official of JK Group.

"Acquiring about 5 km land for the runway is a herculean task. Being a low lying area there is problem of water logging in Federa region. As a result, the cost of construction is very high," said an industry expert familiar with the project.

In February this year, the Airports Authority of India (AAI) has giventhe much-needed technical clearance to the greenfield international airport at Federa village, according to reports.

Federa was earmarked by the state government two years ago due to its strategic importance. It has a logistic proximity to Dholera, which falls under the influence of the Delhi-Mumbai Industrial Corridor (DMIC). The airport, spread over 28 sq km, will have two different runways for takeoff and landing in about 4.5 km.

Besides, the Japanese government is aiming to set up a 'mini Japan' in Federa-Dholera region.

The state government issued a notification to the Dholera SIR Regional Development Authority (DSRDA) in February this year. The authority will create the necessary infrastructure and make land allotments to units proposing to set up their operations here.

The government has already notified about 1 lakh hectares of land in 22 villages in the region and an investment of Rs 1 lakh crore is expected to flow in the region.

Federa airport gets wings with govt nod


----------



## gogbot

A new city also being built in the corridor

*Gujarat International Finance Tech-city ( GIFT )
*








*Gateway towers
*



*Diamond tower
*

http://img206.imageshack.us/img206/8210/14df0.jpg

*Naga towers*





*All images courtesy of the official website*

Official website

You can find more info here 

GIFT Gujarat,Gujarat International Tec City,Gujarat International Finance Tec-City (GIFT)



> First Phase
> 
> As of now, proposed GIFT citys land leveling work is going on. Soon GIFT city will start constructing a temporary housing facility for some 40000+ workers.
> 
> Second Phase
> 
> The second phase's planned period for construction and commencement - 2010-2013.
> 
> Third Phase
> 
> The third phase's planned period for construction and commencement - 2013-2017.


----------



## Doom

HitesH said:


> investing that much
> looking at current status of india
> is not a good idea to me



buddy, it is must for transforming our economy and move to manufacturing hub.

We have to utilize our huge population and also provide jobs to them.

Chinese don't know what e are doing believe me let them talk about poverty, toilets etc. when still they are also in somewhat same category.

After this project out economy will take a huge leap.


----------



## Doom

*HCC to Invest Rs. 40,000 Crore in Creating Lavasa like City in Gujarat*

*Hindustan Construction Company (HCC), Indias leading construction and infrastructure development company, has signed two MoUs with Government of Gujarat with a total investment of Rs. 41,500 crores. The first MoU has been signed with the Gujarat Infrastructure Development Board to develop a Water Front City with a total investment of Rs. 40,000 crores. The new city will be based on Lavasa, free Indias first and largest Hill City being built by HCC near Pune, Maharashtra.
*
The second MOU has been signed with Narmada Water Resources, Water Supply and Kalpasar Department for developing three water pipeline projects worth Rs. 1500 crores.

The Water Front City will be developed over 4000 acres in Dholera Special Investment Region (SIR) located at the Gulf of Cambay about 129 km from Ahmedabad. Dholera is in the influence area of the Delhi-Mumbai Industrial Corridor (DMIC).

Mr. Ajit Gulabchand, Chairman and Managing Director of HCC, said, The concept of new urbanism is gaining momentum globally and we are happy to initiate this modern and sustainable Water Front City in Gujarat, based on this model. We are confident of replicating our successful Lavasa business model which has already established a large network of business partners. The innovative nature of this project is matched only by the Gujarat government's keen interest to develop world-class infrastructure in the state."

The new Water Front City at Dholera will have an employment potential of 50,000 jobs and the actual construction will begin after various regulatory approvals like detailed project report, Environmental Impact Assessment (EIA) study and after development of the master plan of the region. The company shall act according to the provisions in the Special Investment Region Act 2009, township policy of Government of Gujarat and other provisions for any infrastructure development activities within or outside the assigned area.

Lavasa is free Indias first and largest hill station being developed by HCC where people can Live, Work, Learn and Play in harmony with nature. A complete new city, based on the principles of New Urbanism, it is fast being developed over 12,500 acres of land, just a 3 hour drive away from Mumbai and an hour from Pune. Lavasa will host a complement of global leaders in hospitality, tourism, education, healthcare, business research and industry. The company has already established tie-ups with the best of international as well as domestic institutions such as ITC Hotels (Fortune Select) and Accor (Pullman, Novotel and Grand Mercure) in the field of hospitality, Oxford University (Said Business School), Girls Day School Trust (UK), Ecole hotelier de Lausanne (Switzerland), Symbiosis (Pune) and Christ University (Bangalore) in the field of education and Apollo Hospitals in health and wellness. Lavasa provides contemporary yet timeless architectural designs, multiple options for housing across socio-economic segments of society with state of the art infrastructure and amenities, thus enabling people to live a life in full.

The MoU signed for developing three water pipelines envisages inter basin transfer of water from N.M.C. to various reservoirs such as the Dharoi reservoir in Mehsana district, Dantiwada reservoir in Banaskantha district and Sipu reservoir in Banaskantha district.

About HCC:

HCC is a leading construction and infrastructure development company with a rich heritage of experience. The company specializes in large-scale infrastructure development and developing new age construction technologies. The Company has managed and executed several technically complex and high value projects across segments like transportation, power generation infrastructure, marine projects, oil & gas pipeline constructions, irrigation & water supply, utilities and urban infrastructure. 

HCC, Construction and infrastructure company, MOU, The Water Front City


----------



## gogbot

Doom said:


> buddy, it is must for transforming our economy and move to manufacturing hub.
> 
> We have to utilize our huge population and also provide jobs to them.
> 
> Chinese don't know what e are doing believe me let them talk about poverty, toilets etc. when still they are also in somewhat same category.
> 
> After this project out economy will take a huge leap.



we should not get ahead of ourselves , Gujarat and some other states are only a few examples.

Majority of our states still lag behind. Centre needs to do something about that

Sorry to be so blunt but that is just how it is.

Some states develop , some don't .
We should not forget about the other states


----------



## Doom

*Japan signs pact with 3 States for DMIC project*






Union Commerce & Industy Minister with Japanese Economy, Trade and Industry Minister Nasayuki Naoshima in New Delhi on Friday. Photo; Sandeep Saxena 

*Major Japanese consultants on Friday entered into joint pacts with DMICDC and three State governments to develop eco-friendly infrastructure for the new cities planned in the USD 90 billion Delhi-Mumbai Industrial Corridor (DMIC).*

*The DMIC, comprising six states -- Uttar Pradesh, Haryana, Rajasthan, Gujarat, Maharashtra and Madhya Pradesh -- is being developed in collaboration with Japan as a manufacturing and trading hub.*

Under the four Memorandums of Understanding (MoU), Japanese consultants will launch feasibility studies to set up the first set of smart communities in Manesar-Bawal (Haryana), Dahej and Changodar (Gujarat) and Shendra (Maharashtra).

A host of Japanese companies like Hitachi, Mitsubishi Corporation, Toshiba, JGC, Itochu and Tokyo Electric Power Company will be part of the consortiums conducting the feasibility studies.

We have reached a stage where we can say this project will be taken to its conclusion, Commerce and Industry Minister Anand Sharma said after the Delhi-Mumbai Industrial Corridor Development Corporation Ltd (DMICDC), the three state governments and the Japanese consultants signed the MoUs.

The DMIC project was planned in 2006.

During the visit of Japanese Prime Minister Yukio Hatoyama here in December, 2009, a MoU was signed between DMICDC and the Japan External Trade Organisation (JETRO) to develop smart communities or eco cities in India.

This (DMIC) is perhaps the biggest infrastructure project taken up anywhere in the world, Sharma said.

The first phase is expected to be completed by 2018.

Once the project is completed, it would generate huge employment opportunities, double Indias industrial production and quadruple exports, the minister said.

Development of such cities assumes significance as increased economic growth is likely to put additional pressure on environmental resources.

A smart community is a city where the residents, business and government live and work in a sustainable manner through delivery of integrated, low carbon products and services, DMIC CEO and Managing Director Amitabh Kant said.

A total of 24 investment zones have been planned in the DMIC region, with seven likely to be completed in the first phase. The region has been projected to grow at a compounded annual rate of 13 per cent.

The development plan for the Ahmedabad-Dholera investment region in Gujarat has been completed, while the overall perspective plan for the entire region has also been approved.

Kant said to meet the power requirements of the region, power projects are being established in Madhya Pradesh, Rajasthan, Maharashtra, Gujarat and Uttar Pradesh.

The Hindu : Business / Industry : Japan signs pact with 3 States for DMIC project


----------



## Doom

gogbot said:


> we should not get ahead of ourselves , Gujarat and some other states are only a few examples.
> 
> Majority of our states still lag behind. Centre needs to do something about that
> 
> Sorry to be so blunt but that is just how it is.
> 
> Some states develop , some don't .
> We should not forget about the other states




yes ur right.

*but if u look closely u will realize that the DMIC (Western fright corridor) and Eastern fright corridor.

Consist of non performing states like Rajasthan, MP, UP, West Bengal, Bihar, Jharkhand, Haryana, Punjab etc. where there are no major industrialization is happening. *

So it will change the scene and these states will be industrialized and become the low cost manufacturing base this will reduce unemployment and poverty and improve the life.

Apart from these states Gujarat, Maharashtra, Delhi etc. are also the part of these projects.


----------



## gogbot

Doom said:


> yes ur right.
> 
> *but if u look closely u will realize that the DMIC (Western fright corridor) and Eastern fright corridor.
> 
> Consist of non performing states like Rajasthan, MP, UP, West Bengal, Bihar, Jharkhand, Haryana, Punjab etc. where there are no major industrialization is happening. *
> 
> So it will change the scene and these states will be industrialized and become the low cost manufacturing base this will reduce unemployment and poverty and improve the life.
> 
> Apart from these states Gujarat, Maharashtra, Delhi etc. are also the part of these projects.



Well and good but what about our north east states ?

they are very underdeveloped.

Not as much poverty. but very poor infrastructure.


----------



## lhuang

This kind of development needs to be across the country not in already well developed areas...


----------



## gogbot

lhuang said:


> This kind of development needs to be across the country not in already well developed areas...



as has been said.

i am sure you are aware, as in China. 
state and local governments are responsible fore development in their individual states.

Some choose to develop , others do not.

If One of India's states wishes to push ahead of the others , what is wrong with that.

Central government get more tax , to help out lagging states.

It is not as if , there is uniform development all across the US either.

New york and California are far better built compared to other states.


----------



## ramu

This thread is informative and inspiring. Thanks for the posts. Gujarat seems to be ahead of the rest. It is important that we have healthy competition between the states and get the maximum out of each region. 

Some states will lag behind but the growth of other states due to free trade and no restriction of labor or goods movement will have a positive impact on the others aswell. This should prop them up to get their act together.


----------



## chachachoudhary

HitesH said:


> investing that much
> looking at current status of india
> is not a good idea to me



I do not agree with you my friend. This is not spending, but investment. Please consider following points.

1) The infrastructure thus created is permanent and is going to benefit generations ahead.

2) These corridors will generate jobs not in thousands, but in lakhs. Thousands of engineers, doctors, designers, contractors, managers, land scapers, interior designers and thousands and thousands semi-skilled workers.

3) The rapid development activity in such a vast area invigorate secondary and tertiary activities such as hotels, restaurants, malls, garages, godowns, residential colonies, taxi services, transportation services, health services thus employing thousands and thousands.

4) These corridors will have not only the industrial and hi-tech zones, but also zones for agricultural products processing and thus help thousands of farmers in the region.

5) The amount of foreign investments and export of products from these areas will bring in valuable foreign exchange.

I am planning to start a thread on one such amazing mega project in india, which I am witnessing from very close range.


----------



## lhuang

gogbot said:


> as has been said.
> 
> i am sure you are aware, as in China.
> state and local governments are responsible fore development in their individual states.
> 
> Some choose to develop , others do not.
> 
> If One of India's states wishes to push ahead of the others , what is wrong with that.
> 
> Central government get more tax , to help out lagging states.
> 
> It is not as if , there is uniform development all across the US either.
> 
> New york and California are far better built compared to other states.



In China, most if not all regions have brilliant infrastructure. The central government in Delhi needs to force development on states. This doesn't seem to be the case in India, where Gujarat and Punjab? I think it was, have by far the best structure and every other state is in a horrible state.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mirza Jatt

guys good to see the developments....but at the same feel really bad for the North eastern states like Assam,Nagaland,Arunachal,and other N.E states...I dont see any infrastructural project beyond West Bengal..the N.E states are* still neglected* altogether.....really very unfair !!


----------



## Mirza Jatt

lhuang said:


> In China, most if not all regions have brilliant infrastructure. The central government in Delhi needs to force development on states. This doesn't seem to be the case in India, where Gujarat and Punjab? I think it was, have by far the best structure and every other state is in a horrible state.



agreed...comparing india with China will be wrong at present..though the picture is changing ,still we are lagging miles behind China..
and I also agree that in India the focus remains in already developed or developing areas...the states with beter infrstraucture are getting more and more investment whereas the states who lag behind hardly get any attention.


----------



## xenia

indian guyz plz check whats wrong with this man??


----------



## Mirza Jatt

xenia said:


> indian guyz plz check whats wrong with this man??



dont worry brother,you did not understand it yet......he is not Indian..these things are not new in PDF...all are requested to report his posts

Thanks in advance!


----------



## xenia

Indian Jatt said:


> dont worry brother,you did not understand it yet......he is not Indian..these things are not new in PDF...all are requested to report his posts
> 
> Thanks in advance!



yeah but new for me ofcourse...m not bro!!


----------



## Mirza Jatt

xenia said:


> yeah but new for me ofcourse...m not bro!!



oh am really sorry ma'am !! my bad.
yes people create fake ids just to insukt other religion,country and sometimes even personal attacks..so dont pay attention to his posts..
just hope mods take quick action against him !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jagjitnatt

STUPID_HINDU_IDIOT said:


> please indian jatt will you lick cow's butt and drink its piss with me? please!!!!



You are one fine example of cracked mentality.

Get off the forums. Its only a place for the sane.


----------



## Mirza Jatt

@bird of prey - you are right..I am now 100 &#37; sure that he is the same guy that you were talking about ,just coming out of desperation for getting banned today.


----------



## Mirza Jatt

self delete


----------



## AVADI

@guys who have quoted the offensive posts pls edit it since the originals have been deleted.Thank You.


----------



## gogbot

lhuang said:


> In China, most if not all regions have brilliant infrastructure. The central government in Delhi needs to force development on states. This doesn't seem to be the case in India, where Gujarat and Punjab? I think it was, have by far the best structure and every other state is in a horrible state.



I don't believe that statement is valid.

Tamil Nadu , Andra Pradesh , Kerala and Goa are some very well performing states from the south.

Development is not geographically isolated , it is a matter of politics within each state.

but i agree there needs to be more uniform , but it cant escape the fact that some states are simply more competitive then others.

This is exasperated but the different political situations in each state.

If you heard of the TATA Nano , West Bengal issue . You can understand what i mean.

But the SEZ DMIC and the eastern freight corridor connect lagging states with Progressing one's. That makes them very important..


----------



## Mirza Jatt

gogbot said:


> I don't believe that statement is valid.
> 
> Tamil Nadu , Andra Pradesh , Kerala and Goa are some very well performing states from the south.
> 
> Development is not geographically isolated , it is a matter of politics within each state.
> 
> but i agree there needs to be more uniform , but it cant escape the fact that some states are simply more competitive then others.
> 
> This is exasperated but the different political situations in each state.
> 
> If you heard of the TATA Nano , West Bengal issue . You can understand what i mean.
> 
> But the SEZ DMIC and the eastern freight corridor connect lagging states with Progressing one's. That makes them very important..



well,you are not wrong.Politics within he states does matter and it does afectt the development in that state.
But what I think is even the centre has to take initiatives to drive the overall developement ,espcially about the states which are lagging way behind other oher states..thats why I mentioned N.E states......our Govt. had always neglected these states which resulted in insurgent groups getting more active...we can partly blame the terrain and topography of this region but still our I dont see any major investment in the north east.


----------



## Awesome

Sounds like a gupp  Lets wait for the details. Some people are definitely going to get very rich.


----------



## Awesome

Wese $72bn doesn't buy you so much in terms of real estate. All of Dubais construction, the Burj Khalifa, the new Malls, the Metro, the new airport - all of that and all the future things planned are supposed to be worth like $400 bn.

If thats where India is blowing their cash they may get one or two town with skycrapers, probably not even as big as Sheikh Zayed Rd of Dubai.


----------



## Doom

Asim Aquil said:


> Wese $72bn doesn't buy you so much in terms of real estate. All of Dubais construction, the Burj Khalifa, the new Malls, the Metro, the new airport - all of that and all the future things planned are supposed to be worth like $400 bn.
> 
> If thats where India is blowing their cash they may get one or two town with skycrapers, probably not even as big as Sheikh Zayed Rd of Dubai.




This means u have not read the news and not gone through the post.

1. We are not building skyscrapers or dubai.

2. We are building infrastructure for Industrialization of India, for it we are building:

a. We are building industrial estates dedicated to specific goods and services like china.

b. high speed dedicated fright Rail corridors to connects our industriea areas to the ports.

b. expressway to transport raw material and finished goods.

c. airports for connectivity.

d. power plants for electricity

e. The residential townships are there to accommodate the labours and the people working there. It will have schools, colleges, malls and hospitals etc.


It may sound unbelievable as its our biggest project but it is true.

It is not in planning stages the construction has already started.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Awesome

Doom said:


> This means u have not read the news and not gone through the post.
> 
> 1. We are not building skyscrapers or dubai.
> 
> 2. We are building infrastructure for Industrialization of India, for it we are building:
> 
> a. We are building industrial estates dedicated to specific goods and services like china.
> 
> b. high speed dedicated fright Rail corridors to connects our industriea areas to the ports.
> 
> b. expressway to transport raw material and finished goods.
> 
> c. airports for connectivity.
> 
> d. power plants for electricity
> 
> e. The residential townships are there to accommodate the labours and the people working there. It will have schools, colleges, malls and hospitals etc.
> 
> 
> It may sound unbelievable as its our biggest project but it is true.
> 
> It is not in planning stages the construction has already started.


Sounds like real estate to me. Even Dubai built all the side attractions, Dubai itself is a small city. I think the development would be of lesser standard than of Dubai's then. 

Dubai has Industrial areas as well all hooked up with the metro and townships surrounding them. The figure amount is quite less especially when you factor in Abu Dhabi's investments as well.

In all probability with this corridor talk there will be one nice looking town built up with all the amneties and skyscrapers.


----------



## annaaalare

Asim Aquil said:


> Sounds like real estate to me. Even Dubai built all the side attractions, Dubai itself is a small city. I think the development would be of lesser standard than of Dubai's then.
> 
> Dubai has Industrial areas as well all hooked up with the metro and townships surrounding them. The figure amount is quite less especially when you factor in Abu Dhabi's investments as well.
> 
> In all probability with this corridor talk there will be one nice looking town built up with all the amneties and skyscrapers.



if as u say is right then at least we r trying to catch up them ...tell me about u ...


----------



## Chanakyaa

Asim, as Doom said, just go through the post no. 1. u'll understand the project its not what u r thinking.


----------



## Doom

Asim Aquil said:


> Sounds like real estate to me. Even Dubai built all the side attractions, Dubai itself is a small city. I think the development would be of lesser standard than of Dubai's then.
> 
> Dubai has Industrial areas as well all hooked up with the metro and townships surrounding them. The figure amount is quite less especially when you factor in Abu Dhabi's investments as well.
> 
> In all probability with this corridor talk there will be one nice looking town built up with all the amneties and skyscrapers.



*
Still, you are not getting it.*

Its not limited to small region like Dubai it will spead over the seven states of Delhi, Haryana, Uttar Pradesh, Rajasthan, Gujarat, Madhya Pradesh and Maharashtra.

We are not building a city

*1. Also, do the Dubai has unlimited cheap labor like India????????

2. Do Dubai has raw material like coal, iron & steel, cotton etc. etc. like India????????*


*What we have got is raw materiel and cheap labor we are just building factories to utilize it and infrastructure to transport it to the world like chinese have done.
*


----------



## Bushy

Asim Aquil said:


> Sounds like real estate to me. Even Dubai built all the side attractions, Dubai itself is a small city. I think the development would be of lesser standard than of Dubai's then.
> 
> Dubai has Industrial areas as well all hooked up with the metro and townships surrounding them. The figure amount is quite less especially when you factor in Abu Dhabi's investments as well.
> 
> In all probability with this corridor talk there will be one nice looking town built up with all the amneties and skyscrapers.



You seem to be obsessed with skyscrapers. Well they are not the scale to measure the development of an area. 

And India is not Dubai. Nor in anyway it aims to become one.

May be this will help you understand:

Considering the average wage and the resulting PPP, the $90B amount to be invested in India will be of greater value than that $400B you mentioned in your previous post.

India does not intend to build skyscrapers because, unlike Dubai, India does not depend on tourism for its earnings. 

Development pertains to better infrastructures, availability of basic amenities, educational institutions, diverse organizations offering diverse job opportunities, and an easily accessible market; so these are the aspects where the major part of the investment will go. Not to any skyscrapers if they are not required.

In India, if you build a market anywhere, zillions of people will come there from all corners of the country to invest their money, so it won't be long before this $90B investment ends up in building townships worth way over $300B.

Finally, India will never try to create a Dubai because already the major economic activities have been taking place in overcrowded cities like Delhi, Bangalore, Bombay etc. The main aim of this corridor is to shift such concentration of economic activities from a few major cities to the smaller unexplored towns. Building a city like Dubai would defeat the purpose. 

So please understand, infrastructure does not necessarily mean skyscrapers. During the BJP rule, the govt. invested $50B (Today's prices) in building nothing but roads, famously known as the golden quadrilateral. Not a single skyscrapers was built, but these world class highways cater to over 40&#37; of the road traffic in India. 

Sorry to disappoint you man, even if you invest a trillion, you won't see no Dubai here.


----------



## chachachoudhary

Asim Aquil said:


> Wese $72bn doesn't buy you so much in terms of real estate. All of Dubais construction, the Burj Khalifa, the new Malls, the Metro, the new airport - all of that and all the future things planned are supposed to be worth like $400 bn.
> 
> If thats where India is blowing their cash they may get one or two town with skycrapers, probably not even as big as Sheikh Zayed Rd of Dubai.




You are getting it wrong my brother. DMIC is just a corridor where 90 billion $ will be invested. It is basically a freight corridor with ad-ons like towns and industrial zones.

There are 100s of special economic zones and corridors being constructed and planned all across india with total expected investment of over 400-600 bn $ in the next 10 years.

This was the SEZ scene 2 years ago. Just to give you a fair idea of what is going on.


----------



## keeninterest

Asim Aquil said:


> Sounds like real estate to me. Even Dubai built all the side attractions, Dubai itself is a small city. I think the development would be of lesser standard than of Dubai's then.
> 
> Dubai has Industrial areas as well all hooked up with the metro and townships surrounding them. The figure amount is quite less especially when you factor in Abu Dhabi's investments as well.
> 
> In all probability with this corridor talk there will be one nice looking town built up with all the amneties and skyscrapers.



No it is not real estate, while framing the SEZ law the GoI was very clear to not let this be one and they have counter checks in the law, mind you when the SEZ law was being framed and allocations of SEZs was being made, initially it was being suspected to become a back door entry to make it into a real estate project, but it has been taken care off. if I recall well the communists had made a huge hue and cry about it and they made sure all their concerns were looked into and this happened when they were a part of previous government, along with that there will be no industries set up on agriculture and fertile land.

Probably you did not read the posts made by doom, let me quote the minister of commerce anand sharma for you, the target set for 2018.



> Once the project is completed, it would generate huge employment opportunities, double Indias industrial production and quadruple exports, the minister said.



The attempt as I said in my previous post is to bring about an industrial revolution in India which spreads across the states, where states start competing with in themselves as they are presently for FDI and there are three industrial corridors that are being worked upon right now that I am aware of. 

1 delhi-mumbai industrial corridor. Somewhere around 1,500kms, Investment 90b usd.
2 ludhiana-kolkatta industrial corridor. Somewhere around 1,900kms, Investment 60b usd.
3 bangalore-chinnai industrial corridor, which could later on be extended to hyderabad. Distance covered not aware, Investment to be made, not aware.

I am not sure I can give other forum links here, but if it is permissible then here I am sharing certain very informative threads on skyscraper.

Delhi-mumbai - Delhi-Mumbai Industrial Corridor | App - SkyscraperCity
Ludhiana-kolkatta - Ludhiana-Delhi-Kolkata Industrial Corridor | App - SkyscraperCity
Chennai-bangalore - Chennai-Bangalore Industrial Corridor | Pro - SkyscraperCity

This whole thing is a part of vision of PM manmohan singh to transform India into a manufacturing hub, I recall when he first used that statement way back in 2006 a lot of people said it wont happen and laughed it off and since then look at the industrial production numbers QoQ/YoY (for the last 3 months the iip growth rate numbers are between 14%-17%) and export numbers achieved. India back then was only looked as a service based industry but today look at the way perceptions have changed amongst the participants at WEF davos about India as a possible manufacturing base. Take a very fine example of auto industry and compare our exports in 2006 to 2009, you will see a huge surge, same goes for consumer durables. And our policy makes understand that manufacturing is the way forward because no other sector/industry provides as many jobs in abundance as this sector/industry to semi skilled people and so it is a necessity for us.

Along with this the ministry of railways has a vision 2020 which amongst other things also focuses on dedicated freight corridors, the construction of which has already started between delhi-mumbai, and the other two lines will also happen as a part of this vision.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kinetic

*$ 13.5 billion at a time... bravo Rajaji!!!! Some extra money for the Swiss bank..........* Great...... well done leaders........ ek jhatka mee 60000 crore... 










Telecom Minister Raja allegedly involved in 2G-spectrum scandal

Raja won't resign over alleged telecom scam: Karunanidhi

2G spectrum scam: A Raja to make a statement in Rajya Sabha - Yahoo! India News


----------



## SHAMK9

who gives a crap every country is growing


----------



## Storm Force

SHAMK9 

Everybody in the Neigherbourhood should give a crap. 

India which is stil a poor country is giving its smaller neighbours a hard time today with 30&#37; below poverty line and only $1.2 trillion GDP,.. 

Just imagine how cocky they will be in 10 years time with a GDP of $3trillion. 

They will cause trouble with the shear FINANCIAL MUSCLE


----------



## lhuang

^1.37T

Report for Selected Countries and Subjects


----------



## Chanakyaa

once again my thread got merged with existing one.
why do the "negative" threads about India are always left "free" whiile those of India's progress are "deliberately hidden" ?

In India we love to hear progress in Europe , US and China as it inspires us to repeat the same.

You must be bold to admire the progress ( of ur enemy ) if not u can never understand the competition u r facing and the targets u have to achieve.


----------



## john9802

not trying to spam the forum, but what is the current income state of india and pakistan? like how much money do they make per year?


----------



## lhuang

1,367.216 Billion (at official exchange rate, nominal) - India
177.901 Billion (at official exchange rate, nominal - Pakistan

3560 Billion (Purchasing Power Parity) - India
449.3 Billion (Purchasing Power Parity) - Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## john9802

lhuang said:


> 1,367.216 Billion (at official exchange rate, nominal) - India
> 177.901 Billion (at official exchange rate, nominal - Pakistan
> 
> 3560 Billion (Purchasing Power Parity) - India
> 449.3 Billion (Purchasing Power Parity) - Pakistan




thanks man. wow india is quite far ahead, well done guys. 

we need to work hard as well now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lhuang

^ not really, India has the advantage of a much bigger population.


----------



## Archie

lhuang said:


> ^ not really, India has the advantage of a much bigger population.



he is right , devide the gdp with the populations and the figures will not differ by more than 10-15 %


----------



## john9802

Archie said:


> he is right , devide the gdp with the populations and the figures will not differ by more than 10-15 %



yes ok, you could say that, and make excuses, but i've just seen the work that is going on in india, and other places too, and then looked at pakistan and i thought "What the **** are we doing?" every country is developing other pakistan and it pisses me off. It depresses me that we are not doing anything. To be honest, we can't compare with any country. india is building infrastructure, trams, metros, buses, nice housing, and much more, they deserve all they are doing because they are working hard for it. my anger is not towards the indian progress, it is toward ourselves and our leaders, we elect our leaders, we are to blame, we elect them again and again and they steal and steal. what the **** are we doing, just a few builidings which will never be finished anyway, dams which will "supposedly" finish 2030, if we are lucky. many of the projects have been halted or either been scraped. hooper dam was built in 4 years only in the last century, and we are giving deadlines for the next 20 years, again if we are lucky. 

look at singapore, now that is what you call developed, where the hell are we? just saw work on new cities projects in india, under construction, looks amazing, they are working, not scrapping or holding projects. we are doing nothing. if we wait like this, then every country will be developed and we will be the only 3rd world country left. we are not developing. im sorry im so pissed off, but spent 3 hours looking at various sites and just found out that i was under the delusion that we are actually getting somewhere, but compared to other places we are doing nothing. all we do is dance on the streets when the corrupt criminals are elected again and again to lead us. break banks and atm machines and cars when they betray us. should elect imran khan and see what happens, 2 years in this government, we got nothing but extra hours of darkness, higher bills, more negativity and hatred from the world, and more misery. *sigh*

this post is not directed towards any individual, just to be clear, don't want a war directed at me please.

once again, congrats to india and china for what they are doing for their people, and i do dua that we get somewhere too, soon. apologies for posting it here, but was just replying to the posts above, i will not post here again as this forum is for indian economy and not for my cries and neverending dilemmas.


----------



## thinkingcap81

^^^^^^ You are being too negative. Every country goes through ups and downs. Right now Pakistan is in the dumps. India was is a stupid economic shape in 90-91. Somewhere down the line due to some prudent decisions we are in a better position now. Pakistan needs such a thing to happen.

My personal opinion is that the Pakistan army is the worst offender. It is common to read comments from Pakistani members that the army has to step in since the politicians are rotten. Let me say this, by and large Indians politicians too fall in the rotten category.

One reason why India has a better breed to top politicians in comparison to Pakistan is that the civilian government was never threatened militarily. When was the civilian leadership allowed to really flourish in Pakistan? Pakistan and India are similar in many aspects. It has taken a long time for at least some of our politicians to think good about our country. Same gestation time should have been provided for Pakistan but alas...

India will not take any unprovoked military action against Pakistan. So there is ample opportunity for Pakistan to get its policies right. Gradually reduce dependence on the military. Even your Mr. 10&#37; will do good for Pakistan. Pakistan army needs to genuinely step back and not just put on a show of subservience towards the elected civilian leadership.

One needs to understand that there is a fundamental difference between a civilian leadership and a military one. The military should do what it does best - defending and promoting the interests if the country through militaristic means only. It has no business in any other sphere.

It requires an awareness on the part of the people that their country is destined for greatness. The Chinese surely believe that they are destined to be a great power. Indians are gradually beginning to believe in themselves. Steady growth in the right way will make Pakistanis confident too. The rest will follow naturally.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Veeru

*Japan, India to Sign Free Trade agreement*

By ANDREW MONAHAN

*TOKYO &#8211;Japan's government said Tuesday it will sign a free trade agreement with India on Wednesday,   bolstering ties with the fast-growing South Asian economy with which it shares a mutual concern about larger economic rival China.* 

*The agreement will make Japan and India each other's biggest free-trade partners, and will do away with tariffs on 94% of trade between the two countries within 10 years, according to local media reports.* 

The deal comes days after official data showed Japan ceded its place as the world's second largest economy to China in 2010. China's growing market for Japanese goods has galvanized corporate Japan. But many business leaders say the risk of diplomatic flare-ups with China highlight the need for more partnerships, like the one with India.

Closer ties with India could potentially open the way for Japanese investment in the development of rare-earth minerals, used in a wide range of products such as cellular phones, analysts say.

In October, India's Prime Minister Manmohan Singh agreed with Japanese Prime Minister Naoto Kan in Tokyo that the two countries would explore cooperation in the development of rare earth resources. Japan has sought alternative supplies since China cut shipments last year amid a territorial spat.

Takeshi Matsunaga, a Japanese foreign ministry spokesperson, said the agreement won't likely refer directly to rare earths, but could make it easier for Japanese firms to invest in development of the key resource in India.

"Diversifying the sources of rare earths and other natural resources is a major effort" of the government, Mr. Matsunaga said.

The agreement will span a large variety of industries, including agriculture, he said. Yet with rice an ever delicate issue for Japan, the agreement won't affect pre-existing tariffs on that staple, Mr. Matsunaga said.

The pact also marks Japan's latest effort to catch up with Korea, which has leveraged its trade agreements to increase the global competitiveness of its electronics, nuclear power and other sectors.

Mr. Kan has been pushing for Japan to join negotiations for a Trans Pacific Partnership that would include the U.S., despite fierce opposition from Japan's agriculture sector.

The deal with India will likely hearten a range of Japanese exporters, from electronics to auto makers. Suzuki Motor Corp. Chairman and CEO Osamu Suzuki said last year "we will remain handicapped unless Japan reaches an FTA deal with India as soon as possible."

Japanese players in the big-ticket global market for civilian nuclear power projects, such as Hitachi Ltd., will also likely welcome the agreement. The pact should be seen as a positive sign for separate, ongoing negotiations between Japan and India launched last year toward a civilian nuclear deal. 

Japan, India to Sign Free Trade Pact - WSJ.com


----------



## ajay

[AFP: Japan, India sign free trade pact


*TOKYO &#8212; Japan and India signed a free trade pact Wednesday under which the high-tech nation and the South Asian population giant pledged to scrap tariffs on 94 percent of goods within a decade.*


----------



## OldKool

the biggest lesson India can give to others is never give up.We took 30 years to make LCA we could have stopped thinking it totally nonviable but that would have not paved the way for future developments in aerospace.Never give up ,keep on trying because if end is well all is well.


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*Metals Demand in India May Double on Transport, Power Projects*



> Metals demand in India, Asia&#8217;s second-fastest growing major economy, may double in five years and remain robust for a decade, fueled by rising car sales and higher spending on infrastructure projects, analysts said.
> 
> Growth in demand for base metals may jump 10 percent to 15 percent this year, said Sumit Verma, an analyst at broker Geojit Comtrade Ltd. That compares with an average annual increase of 6 percent for aluminum and copper, and 4.3 percent for zinc between 1972 and 2009, Barclays Capital said in November, predicting demand to jump 80 percent by 2015.
> 
> &#8220;Steel demand may double in the next five years and I will not be surprised if demand for non-ferrous metals such as copper and aluminum grow at twice the pace,&#8221; said Kunal Shah, head of commodity research with Nirmal Bang Securities Pvt. in Mumbai.
> 
> Prime Minister Manmohan Singh has proposed $1 trillion of spending in the five years through 2017 to upgrade the nation&#8217;s road, railway and power networks, which the finance ministry says shaves 2 percentage points from growth. Commodity demand in India has reached a &#8220;tipping point&#8221; and the nation may surpass the U.S. as the second-largest consumer of copper, aluminum and zinc in the early 2020&#8217;s, Barclays said.
> 
> &#8220;The drivers will be growth and development of key sectors of the economy like infrastructure, power, construction, energy and transportation,&#8221; Geojit&#8217;s Verma said in an e-mailed reply to questions. &#8220;The outlook for next five to 10 years is bullish.&#8221;
> 
> India&#8217;s economy will probably grow 8.6 percent in the year to March, the most in three years, the government&#8217;s statistics office said on Feb. 7. The nation expanded at 8.9 percent in the quarter ended Sept. 30, compared with the 9.8 percent growth in the three months ended Dec. 31 in China, the largest consumer of everything from copper to zinc and iron ore.
> 
> Record Sales
> 
> Rising salaries and economic expansion pushed car sales in India to a record last month. Deliveries climbed 26 percent to 184,332 vehicles in January, the 24th consecutive monthly year- on-year increase, according to figures released by the Society of Indian Automobile Manufacturers on Feb. 9.
> 
> Aluminum demand in India may climb an average 8 percent a year between 2009 and 2030, Barclays said, predicting growth in copper and zinc usage at 8.6 percent and 8.5 percent each. In absolute terms, the country&#8217;s aluminum demand growth from 2009 and 2015 will be equal to Korea&#8217;s current consumption or twice Canada&#8217;s, the report said.
> 
> Hindalco Industries Ltd., India&#8217;s largest aluminum maker, on Feb. 12 reported a 7.7 percent gain in third-quarter profit because of higher base metal prices and said global demand for the metal is expected to be &#8220;robust&#8221; for the rest of the year. Sterlite Industries Ltd., the nation&#8217;s top copper producer, last month reported a 60 percent jump in earnings.
> 
> China Spending
> 
> Commodities beat gains in stocks, bonds and the dollar in 2010 as China led the recovery from the first global recession since World War II. The rally in raw materials may be extended this year as the global economy recovers and infrastructure spending in China boosts demand for copper and other base metals, Jing Ulrich, chairwoman of China equities and commodities at JP Morgan Chase & Co. said yesterday in Singapore.
> 
> Copper on the London Metal Exchange reached a record $10,190 a metric ton yesterday, boosted by manufacturing growth in China and the U.S., the top two users.
> 
> &#8220;We are holding bullish for base metals prices,&#8221; said Sundeep Jain, an analyst at Karvy Comtrade Ltd. &#8220;Demand on the one side is robust from emerging markets, be it India or China, and on the other, supply is not able to catch up with demand.&#8221;



Metals Demand in India May Double on Transport, Power Projects - Bloomberg


----------



## Veeru

*Israel to invest Rs 40,000 crore (US$ 9 billion) in MP*

*BHOPAL: Israel has evinced interest to make a whopping investment of nearly Rs 40,000 crore in sectors like agriculture, horticulture, aquaculture and dairy in Madhya Pradesh.

"A team of Indo-Israel Chamber of Commerce led by Embassy of Israel Economic Counsellor Mouneer Agbariya recently met state government officials and showed interest to invest nearly Rs 40,000 crore in Madhya Pradesh," PHD Chamber of Commerce and Industry State Director Rajendra Kothari told PTI today.*

Under agriculture investments, the Israelis want to open an agriculture university in Madhya Pradesh to train farmers, students and officers, improve productivity and bring it to the international level in next 10 years, Kothari said.
Israel is keen to invest in agriculture, horticulture, aquaculture and dairy sectors in Madhya Pradesh, he said.

He said the team held meetings with Principal Secretary, Agriculture and Cooperative Department, PS Horticulture and Food Processing and Director Horticulture adding that the second-round of talks regarding investments will take place in March.

Kothari said that the Israel government has cleared the overseas investments of its private concerns.

He said that Israel was doing farming and dairy business with minimum resources and maximum technology and its productivity was at international level.

Kothari said that though Israel records a scant rainfall of 10 inches, its agriculture and farm production was very high.

He said that an Israeli cow gives 40 litres milk per day whereas the bovine milk production capacity in Madhya Pradesh was just two litres a day. 

Israel to invest Rs 40,000 cr in MP - The Times of India


----------



## Veeru

*India proposes US$9bn fund for DMIC*







*The proposal was made by Commerce and Industry Minister Anand Sharma, in Tokyo during his meeting with the Japanese Prime Minister, Naoto Kan.

India on Tuesday proposed a US$9bn joint &#8216;revolving fund' with Japan to finance and kick-start work on the proposed Delhi Mumbai Industrial Corridor (DMIC) to shore up its creaky infrastructure.*


The proposal was made by Commerce and Industry Minister Anand Sharma, in Tokyo during his meeting with the Japanese Prime Minister, Naoto Kan.


He apprised the Japanese Prime Minister on the current status of the industrial and transport link between Delhi and Mumbai. The DMIC corridor project was started in 2007 and is financed by the Japanese Government, yen loans from Japan and investment from Japanese companies.


Sharma, who is currently in Japan to sign a Free Trade Agreement (FTA), also expressed satisfaction on the conclusion of negotiations for the Comprehensive Economic Partnership Agreement with Japan.


Sharma told Kan that India needs US$550bn in infrastructure investment over the next five years and another US$1 trillion in the five years after that.


*When finished the DMIC will include a high-speed rail freight network, three new sea ports and six airports. It is expected to attract investment of more than US$100bn.* 


India proposes US$9bn fund for DMIC


----------



## Veeru

*Indian economy to grow 8.6% in 2011, per capita income to rise 17.3%*

The Indian economy is projected to grow by 8.6 per cent in 2010-11, the fastest in three years, on the back of a sharp recovery in farm output, but high inflation remains an area of concern.

*A growing economy would help the country's annual per capita income expand by 17.3 per cent to Rs54,527 at current prices and by 6.7 per cent to Rs36,003 at 2004-05 prices, according to the advance estimates of national income released today.*

Per capita income is calculated by evenly dividing the national income among the country's population.

Finance minister Pranab Mukherjee and the Reserve Bank are however, concerned about high inflation, particularly of food articles.

"All along I was maintaining, it should be around 8.5% plus. 8.6% is accepted," finance minister Pranab Mukherjee said adding, "Now the other issue is inflation, trade balance... these are to be addressed."

In December, general inflation was 8.43% and food inflation for the week ended January 22 stood at 17.05%.

Abundant rains in the last monsoon season would help agriculture and allied activities to expand by 5.4% in 2010-11 compared to just 0.4% in the previous financial year.

Weathering the global slowdown, the Indian economy managed to expand by 8% in 2009-10 and 6.8% in 2008-09.

Expected to grow by a shade better than 8.5% projected by both RBI and the finance ministry, the Gross Domestic Product (GDP) would expand to Rs48.80 lakh crore in 2010-11 at the constant prices (with a base of 2004-05).

The 8.6%GDP growth prospects, however could not cheer markets. The BSE benchmark Sensex closed almost flat at 18037.19 on concerns of inflation and rising interest rates.

While services such as trade, hotel, transport and communications improved to 11% from 9.7%, the manufacturing remains static at 8.8% year on year.

Mining and quarrying is likely to grow by 6.2%, compared to 6.9% a year ago, while electricity, gas and water production will grow up by 5.1%, as against 6.4% in the previous fiscal.

The chief economic adviser in the finance ministry Kaushik Basu said the "target of 9% economic expansion for the next financial year is well with in the reach." 

Indian economy to grow 8.6% in 2011, per capita income to rise 17.3% - Money - DNA


----------



## Veeru

*Volkswagen rolls out the 50,000th car from Chakan*

*Volkswagen India commemorated the roll-out of the 50,000th car today from its manufacturing plant in Chakan, Pune. The 50,000th car rolled out of the plant was a Volkswagen Vento. The Chakan plant currently produces three models, the Volkswagen Polo, the Volkswagen Vento and the Skoda Fabia.*

The German car maker has invested Rs 3800 crore in this plant and production at the plant is in line with scheduled ramp-up plans. It covers all stages in the production process from press shop through body shop and paint shop to final assembly.

"Touching the 50,000th car production landmark marks the beginning of Volkswagenâ&#8364;&#8482;s next growth chapter in India. Realising this target in a yearâ&#8364;&#8482;s time from the start of production is a testimony to the popularity Volkswagen cars enjoy in the Indian market," said Dr Arno Antlitz, Member of the Board of Management Volkswagen.

Speaking on the occasion, Dr. John Chacko, Volkswagen Group Chief Representative India and president & managing director, said, "Volkswagen has focused on introducing new products based on understanding of customer needs. The outstanding acceptance of all our products is a testimony to the success of that approach. The continuous support from our employees has made this possible today."

Volkswagen rolls out the 50,000th car from Chakan


----------



## Veeru

*Govt mulls sops to encourage hybrid car manufacturing in India*

*NEW DELHI: The government is working on a policy to encourage manufacturing of hybrid cars in India through excise duty concessions, to protect environment and reduce the country's dependence on fossil fuel.*

The proposal will be piloted by Heavy Industries and Public Enterprises Minister Praful Patel , an official said.

Besides, the fiscal sops like differential excise on the car, the policy is likely to incentivise research and development for development of the hybrid vehicle, he said.

"To encourage the production of these cars (hybrids), there is a need to upgrade the laboratory knowledge," he said.

The Department of Heavy Industry would also be seeking the Cabinet nod to form a high-level panel on the issue.

If approved, the panel is expected to come out with a clear-cut policy by September, the official said.

Hybrid cars, which runs both on the conventional fuel as also electricity charged battery, are at present imported in India. But the costs are quite high, as these cars are priced at least 25 per cent more than the regular petrol or diesel fuelled vehicles.

Toyota Prius Hybrid, which is being imported in the country is priced at over Rs 25 lakh. In 2008, Honda had launched its Civic Hybrid Priced at Rs 21.5 lakh, which was slashed to Rs 13.36 lakh but has since stopped selling the car due to cost ineffectiveness.

"We have to see as to how to reduce the price to a reasonable level," the official said.

The department is also conducting a study to assess the infrastructure availability and sops needed for the promotion of these cars in the domestic market.

Cars, which run on conventional fuel, attract excise duty ranging from 10 per cent (for small vehicles) to 22 per cent for sedans. During 2010, India produced 1.87 million cars.

The hybrid technology is pioneered by Japan , the US and Europe. 

Govt mulls sops to encourage hybrid car manufacturing in India - The Economic Times


----------



## Veeru

*US $42 billion UN pension fund scouts for investment opportunities in India*

*New Delhi, Feb 15 (IANS) In a boost for Indian stock markets, the United Nations is looking to ramp up the India portfolio of its $42 billion pension fund with more investments, especially in private projects in infrastructure and real estate.* 

The members of the investment committee of the United Nations Joint Staff Pension Fund (UNJSPF), an expert group that advises on where to invest pension funds, were in India last week and held a series of meetings with asset management firms here.

'We are looking more strategically at diversification of our investments, particularly in emerging markets and specifically with regard to more opportunities the fund could take advantage of here,' said Warren Sach, the UN secretary general's representative for investment of UNJSPF assets.

He pointed out that India has bright prospects for sustained growth, based on factors like demography and growth of the working population.

*'The younger age profile than what China has gives us some confidence that the Indian economy is not just going to grow but probably end up growing as fast as, if not faster than, China. That makes it very interesting for us,' Sachs told IANS in an interview during a visit here.*

The official said the diversification was also partly necessitated by the financial crisis since 2008 and the resultant market crash, due to which the portfolio fell to as low as $27 billion, even though the Indian markets held their ground.

The 30-share sensitive index (Sensex) of the Bombay Stock Exchange had finished 2010 with a gain of 3,044.28 points, or 17.43 percent, over the previous year's close. In contrast, it was a mixed year for other Asian indices during 2010.

Japan's Nikkei fell three percent, Hong Kong's Hang Seng ended 5.3 percent higher, South Korea's Kospi finished 22 percent ahead, Jakarta's JSX logged a 46 percent rise and Thailand's SET Index was up around 41 percent.

These apart, Singapore's Straits Times Index ended with a more than 11 percent gain, the Philippine bellwether ended around 38 percent higher and Malaysia's Bursa had ended 19.3 percent up.

At the end of last year, the fund's Indian assets were valued at $419 million, of which $346 million was in equities. The Indian portfolio includes $58 million in Infosys and $42 million in ICICI.

'We have some investments in publicly quoted securities... We are prepared to look at private equity opportunities for infrastructure investments and also in the real estate field,' said Sach.

The biggest proportion of the fund's assets are parked in North America, which accounts for 37 percent. Emerging markets account for 14 percent, which has increased over the years - and Sachs suggested that it would expand further.

Sach said the fund was already ahead of the global benchmark of Morgan Stanley Capital Index and wanted to perform better as part of the diversification programme and take advantage of the growth opportunities in emerging economies like India.

The UNJSPF investments committee held its meeting here last week and also interacted with the top honchos from a host of asset management companies, including those of Asahi Glass, Hero Honda group, Avantha group, as also media company Network 18.

Last year, the committee had gone for a similar exercise to China, where it has pumped in over $1 billion. After India, they will be looking at a whole continent in 2012.

'Probably we'll do a similar exercise like this in Africa next year,' said Sach. The fund, incidentally, was named the 'Institutional Investor of the year 2010' as part of the Africa Investor Investment and Business Leader awards. 

$42 bn UN pension fund scouts for investment opportunities in India


----------



## indianpatriot

In 2005 the per capita Income of chandigarh was Rs. 65,000!! which happens to be richest city in India.i hope whole India will become as rich as Chandigarh in 2005 by 2012.


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*DMIC-Delhi Mumbai Industrial Corridor Project*





























*Japan will provide 73%(!!!) of the total $90 billion!!!*


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*India, Malaysia to sign economic cooperation pact*



> Kuala Lumpur, Feb 16 (IANS) India and Malaysia will sign a Comprehensive Economic Cooperation Agreement (CECA) Friday, the Indian High Commission to Malaysia said in a statement here Wednesday.
> 
> The agreement will be signed by Malaysian International Trade and Industry Minister Mustapa Mohamed and Indian Commerce and Industry minister Anand Sharma, according to Xinhua.
> 
> The Indian High Commission said that Sharma will visit Malaysia from Feb 17 to 19, during which he will also pay a courtesy call on Malaysian Prime Minister Najib Tun Razak.
> 
> The Malaysia-India CECA is a free trade agreement that covers trade in goods and services, investment, as well as economic cooperation.
> 
> The negotiations had begun in February 2008, but had been put on hold after two rounds of talks.
> 
> During a visit by Indian Prime Minister Manmohan Singh to Malaysia in October 2010, Najib expressed confidence that the CECA would increase bilateral trade between the two countries to $15 billion by 2015.


India, Malaysia to sign economic cooperation pact


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*Uranium miners hope India export ban lifts*



> Western Australian uranium producers have welcomed the federal Resources Minister, Martin Ferguson's comments that Australia should reconsider its ban on exports to India.
> 
> Australia has a ban on selling uranium to India because it is not a signatory to the Nuclear Non-Proliferation Treaty.
> 
> Mr Ferguson says Australia could afford to reconsider its position because India has a good history of nuclear non-proliferation.
> 
> The Managing Director of WA mining company Paladin Energy, John Borshoff, says Australia should be selling uranium to India.
> 
> "I think that it's an inevitable outcome based on the fact that there are many other responsible countries like Canada, the US, the French and the Russians that have already overcome those issues that Australia has with other safeguards," he said.



Uranium miners hope India export ban lifts - ABC News (Australian Broadcasting Corporation)


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*India could boost rural electricity: study*



> MUMBAI, Feb. 16 (UPI) -- India could increase electricity supply in rural areas by decentralizing electricity production and distribution, a new World Bank report says.
> 
> "Decentralizing power generation and distribution to the local level through the distribution grid of the state utility by using renewable energy sources will help reduce prolonged outages and increase electricity supply in rural areas," states the report, "Empowering Rural India: Expanding Electricity Access by Mobilizing Local Resources."
> 
> About 56 percent of households in rural India don't have access to electricity.
> 
> The World Bank proposes using what it calls distributed generation and supply franchises, a model that combines generation and distribution.
> 
> Aside from distributing power and collecting revenues, the rural franchisee would also generate power locally and supply it to the franchised area. A portion of the generated power goes to the designated area and the balance gets fed into the grid, thus allowing the franchisee to draw power as needed.
> 
> The proposed model, the bank says, can be successful in regions with renewable resources such as high solar insulation, perennial local streams and surplus biomass.
> 
> India's New and Renewable Energy Minister Farooq Abdullah has said that up to 10,000 remote villages across the country would be electrified with renewable energy sources by March 2012.
> 
> Most of the power is expected to come from the first 1,000 megawatts added to the national grid as part of the country's national solar mission, announced November 2009, which aims to increase solar power to 20,000 megawatts by 2022.
> 
> World Bank studies in the Kolhapur district of India's state of Maharashtra show that consumers receive on average 8-10 hours of electricity per day, supplementing with kerosene when there's no power.
> 
> The combined cost of direct and supplemented electricity, known as the "coping" cost, totals about 25 cents per kilowatt hour, solely for lighting needs.
> 
> If the district were to use the model proposed by the World Bank, the area could have 24-hour power supply daily at 13 cents a kilowatt hour, the study says.
> 
> India isn't expected to become fully electrified until 2030, the International Energy Agency says.
> 
> "India has, no doubt, undertaken several policy initiatives to enhance access and extend its national grid but much still awaits to be achieved," John Henry Stein, senior director of the World Bank's Sustainable Development Network, said in a statement.



India could boost rural electricity: study - UPI.com


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*Mobile phones shake up India*

Indians are discovering you can have a lot of fun with a mobile phone but it can also get you into a lot of trouble. In India today, more than 730 million subscribers are getting into and out of trouble on their mobiles, according to figures from the Indian telecom regulator.

Two recent events show how the mobile phones shake up society. At the end of last month, a middle level public servant in a town about 200km from Mumbai was burned to death by criminals protecting a fuel adulteration racket. 

The official had spotted an illegal transaction and started to photograph it on his mobile phone. He was spotted, attacked, doused with kerosene and set alight; but he grabbed one attacker who was badly burned and arrested - and the mobile phone was recovered. 

It is a bad-news story that would not have happened in the days before the mobile phone. Without the phone and its camera, the official would probably not have felt so bold as to stop within sight of the crooks and they would not have felt so threatened at being observed. The outcome would have been different too: Without a photographic record, the likelihood of catching the criminals would have been slight.

The second example of the panic mobile phones can cause involved families, not criminals. Late last year, a panchayat - an unelected gathering of higher-caste males - in a village not far from New Delhi banned mobile phones for unmarried women. 

Mobile phones, the panchayat argued, enabled boys and girls to flirt and liaise regardless of their caste or their parents' wishes. Much worse for the old social order, they implied, than Elvis Presley and rock 'n' roll. The elders later claimed they had been misunderstood but the story was already out - sent far and wide on mobile phones as well as old-fashioned media. 

Such dilemmas are head-spinningly new. Mobile phone usage in India has increased by 400 times in 10 years. In 2001, India had fewer than two million mobiles; but early this year, the number of subscribers will cross 800 million. India has perhaps the cheapest talk time in the world. You can get two hours of talk for a S$1.00. Contrast that with places like Australia where a minute on the mobile adds up to S$1.20 on the bill. 

India's new-found ability to talk to itself - nearly everywhere and all the time - unsettles society in good ways and bad. 

Some people say the mobile phone brings the biggest personal communications tool since the invention of shoes. Like shoes, mobile phones enable people to go places and do things they could rarely do before; and like shoes, everyone can aspire to own their own and use them every day. The mobile phone is profoundly unsettling for an Indian society that has been based for centuries on jealous hierarchy and dispersed village life. 

The phone has dropped a social firecracker into many families. In some, a mother-in-law confiscates a new daughter-in-law's mobile to show who's boss and prevent the neighbours from gossiping about lax morals. In other families, a mobile phone for a new daughter-in-law is seen as a way of helping her to settle in by allowing her to talk to her mother and siblings in her former home. 

In some families, mobile phones are seen as enabling younger women to go out alone; the phone provides security, a guarantee of meetings and a ready check on someone's whereabouts. In other families, the mobile phone is an excuse to keep a girl at home: You can have the vegetable-seller bring the order to the house; you do not have to go to the market. 

The celebration of mobile telephony for business and "development" is common. The fishermen in Kerala in western India, whose incomes improved when they were able to phone while still at sea to ascertain which harbour would pay the best price, have been pin-up boys in economists' writings for 10 years. Scores of other small enterprises have benefited from the ability to compare prices and supplies. 

India has more mobile phones than either toilets or bank accounts and Rs 500 (S$15) will buy a second-hand mobile phone. Visionaries see the phone as the device that will bring banking to the poor and semi-literate who have neither the time nor the confidence to step into a bank. 

Eko, a Delhi-based enterprise, is pioneering such banking. Started in 2007, it now has close to 200,000 customers who use local shopkeepers, linked into the Eko network, as their banks. Using their mobile phones, they can make deposits and withdrawals through such outlets and transfer money to participating shops in a number of districts in Bihar, the other region where the Eko network has focused.

In political and social organisations, too, the mobile phone can be a powerful new tool. Low caste people once were limited by their poverty, illiteracy and status in how they could communicate. The mobile phone helps to leap some of these barriers. It is cheap, you do not have to be able to write and your social superiors find it hard to keep tabs on you. 

The mobile phone is as different from the postcard or telegram as a repeating rifle was from a bow and arrow and it has the potential to give the less powerful a new tool with which to assert their rights. In doing so, however, they'll still have to face powerful people who would deny them phones at all. 

TODAYonline | Commentary | Mobile phones shake up India


----------



## Veeru

*Enam Infra Fund gets Govt of India's nod to invest Rs 3,700 cr in India*

By Parul Chhaparia Feb 10 2011 , New Delhi

Mauritius-based venture capital fund, Enam India Infrastructure, will invest Rs 3,700 crore in India&#8217;s infrastructure and energy projects through a dedicated core sector fund.

Promoted by Mumbai-based Enam Securities, the Mauritius outfit will bring in foreign direct investment worth Rs 3,450 crore through the fund.

The cabinet committee on economic affairs cleared the investment proposal on Thursday.

Enam India Infrastructure is a venture capital fund registered with Sebi in September last year and backed by promoters of Enam Securities.

The private equity fund will essentially invest 80 per cent in infrastructure like roads, power, ports and airports. The rest 20 per cent will be invested in allied units connected with infrastructure sector.

&#8220;The funds received are expected to be invested in equity and equity-linked investments in infrastructure and energy sectors,&#8221; an official release said.

CCEA also gave a green signal to Power Finance Corporation&#8217;s (PFC) proposal for a follow-on public offer. The government-owned company can now issue 17.21 crore equity shares of Rs 10 each constituting fresh issue of 15 per cent of pre-issue existing paid up capital. In addition, it can also issue 5.73 crore equity shares of Rs 10 each.

In addition, the company will also issue five crore equity shares at face value of Rs 10 each, comprising divestment of 5 per cent government holding in the company that stands at 89.78 per cent now. The government in 2007 had divested its 10 per cent stake in PFC. With the FPO, its stake would stand lower than 85 per cent.

The FPO&#8217;s actual realisation would be known only after the ministerial panel headed by finance minister fixes the price. The follow-on offer includes a portion not exceeding 0.12 per cent of the issue size for PFC employees. Retail investors and eligible PFC employees will be eligible for a 5 per cent discount on the FPO issue price.

Enam Infra Fund gets nod to invest Rs 3,700 cr in India | mydigitalfc.com

---------- Post added at 06:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:26 PM ----------

*Reliance Industries to invest $30 bln over 5 yrs*

MUMBAI Feb 17 (Reuters) - Indian energy major Reliance Industries (RELI.BO: Quote) plans to invest $25 billion to $30 billion in its major businesses over the next five years, the Economic Times newspaper said on Thursday, quoting a Press Trust of India report.

Reliance, controlled by billonaire Mukesh Ambani, will mainly target petrochemicals, energy exploration and production, and telecoms businesses, the reported quoted the company as saying at an investor conference last week.

A spokesman for Reliance, India's largest listed company with a market value of $68 billion, could not be immediately reached for comment.

Reliance plans to invest around $4.5 billion in telecoms, $10 billion on exploration & production of oil and gas, and another $10 billion to $12 billion on petrochemicals, the report said.

Reliance made a dramatic return to the telecoms business last year with a $1 billion acquisition of nationwide licence for broadband wireless spectrum. [ID:nSGE65A071]

The company also holds stakes in three shale gas joint ventures with U.S. firms. (Reporting by Prashant Mehra; Editing by Ranjit Gangadharan) 

Reliance Industries to invest $30 bln over 5 yrs-report | Energy & Oil | Reuters


----------



## Veeru

*Tata Steel posts net profit of Rs 1,003 crore in 3rd quarter*

New Delhi, Feb 16: It was result time and Tata Steel have something to cheer about as they announced a net profit of Rs 1,003 crore for the third quarter of 2010-11. This is a unprecedented hike of 112 per cent over last years figure of Rs.473 crore. *The turnover stands at Rs.29,089 crore from Rs.26,202 crore at the corresponding time a year-ago.*

Karl-Ulrich Kohler, the MD & CEO of Tata Steel Europe said, &#8220;Higher raw material costs and seasonal factors adversely affected our December quarter. The impact of the raw material costs is acute as barely any steelmaker in the world is fully integrated. Managing the raw material situation is the key challenge for all steel makers.&#8221;

Kaushik Chatterjee, CFO, Tata Steel claimed that the company's target of 6.4 million tonnes production in 2011 still remains as is. He added that the major challenge would be the procurement of raw materials.

Kaushik also commented on the company's net debt position and said, &#8220;We had taken debt to get the key projects done like the Jamshedpur one of $3.8 billion or Rs.16,000 crore. We had estimated Rs.11,000 crore of debt and the rest being equity contributed. But now that will be reversed that estimate and of the Rs.7,000 crore already spent, Rs.1,000 crore has been debt funded.&#8221;

Tata Steel Managing Director H. M. Nerurkar has been quoted as saying, &#8220;The performance of the Indian operations in the third quarter, in spite of inflationary concerns, continued to be robust on the back of improved product mix and efficiency enhancement measures.&#8221;

*Tata Steel is on the expansion track with a target of three-million-tonne project that will be commissioned in late 2011. *

Tata Steel | Q3 results | Higher material costs | Hike | Kaushik Chatterjee | Net Profit - Oneindia Money

---------- Post added at 06:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:29 PM ----------

*Ansal sells space worth Rs 1,880 crore*

Real estate company Ansal Properties and Infrastructure said on Thursday it has sold nearly 17.5 million square feet of space worth Rs. 1,880.53 crore (Rs. 18.805 billion) during this fiscal across various cities in north India [ Images ].

According to an investor presentation, Ansal API has received bookings for 1.66 million sq ft of spaces in January with a sale value of Rs. 166.74 crore (Rs. 1.667 billion).

"The total sales booked in 10 months in FY11 increased to 17.47 million sq ft, aggregating to sale value of Rs. 1,880.53 crore (Rs. 18.805 billion)," Ansal told the investors.

The company received highest bookings for 9.6 million sq ft in its largest township, Sushant Golf City, in Lucknow [ Images ].

Another township Esencia in Gurgaon contributed 2.52 million sq ft to its total sales booked in April-January period.

Sushant Golf City is a 3,530-acre hi-tech township, while Esencia is being developed in 112 acres of land.

When contacted, Ansal API Assistant Vice-President (Investor Relations) Dinesh C Gupta said: "We are seeing very good demand for our project. So far, we have received nearly Rs. 600 crore (Rs. 6 billion) from the bookings and the rest is expected over the next 30 months."

Out of the total sales, plots contributed 8.87 million sq ft, while villas and group housing projects accounted for 4.37 million sq ft, the presentation said.

The company currently has a net land bank of over 8,500 acres in various locations across the country.

In January, it received bookings for 1.66 million sq ft, aggregating to sales revenue of Rs. 166.74 crore (Rs. 1.667 billion).

"Major chunk of the sales were booked in Sushant Golf City of 0.97 million sq ft and in Esencia 0.21 million sq ft," the company said.

Ansal API is currently in the process of raising up to Rs. 350 crore (Rs. 3.50 billion) in 2011 from private equity players by diluting its stake at various projects to fund its ongoing constructions.

Last year, the company had raised Rs. 231 crore (Rs. 2.31 billion) through private placement of shares to institutional investors to reduce its debt and execute ongoing projects.

Ansal API has reported a 4.81 per cent jump in its consolidated net profit for the quarter ended December 31, 2010, at Rs. 32.93 crore (Rs. 329.3 million) compared to Rs. 31.42 crore (Rs. 314.2 million) in the corresponding period previous year.

The consolidated total revenue during the third quarter of this fiscal increased by 6.50 per cent to Rs. 353.17 crore (Rs. 3.531 billion) from Rs. 331.60 crore (Rs. 3.136 billion) in the year-ago period.

Shares of Ansal API closed the day at Rs. 41.05 per share on the Bombay Stock Exchange [ Images ], up 2.11 per cent from the previous close. 

Ansal sells 17.5 million sq ft of land - Rediff.com Business


----------



## Veeru

*World Bank backs India's infra plans*

*The World Bank has endorsed India&#8217;s plans for investment in infrastructure during the next five years. Infrastructure sector analysts see in this endorsement a positive signal from the World Bank and likely assistance from the multilateral financial institution.*

&#8220;I am not privy to any document with regard to the 12th Five Year Plan. However, the government will have to be ambitious on the development of roads, urban infrastructure, water supply and sanitation, power and agricultural production. The proposed investment is clearly an ambitious one. It also reflects the level of ambition,&#8221; World Bank Vice-President (sustainable development) Inger Andersen told Business Standard.

*India&#8217;s proposed investment of over $1.3 trillion in infrastructure* during the 12th Plan period reflected the level of its ambition, said Andersen. She was speaking to Business Standard on the sidelines of the launch of the World Bank report on &#8220;Empowering rural India: expanding electricity access by mobilising local resources&#8221;.

*Andersen&#8217;s views are crucial, especially when the government plans to almost double the infrastructure spending to over $1.3 trillion in the 12th Plan from $500 billion in the 11th Plan.*

She said India was a global player in politics, finance, infrastructure and information technology. &#8220;I fully endorse India&#8217;s inclusive growth agenda. Even when there has been increase in growth, there is poverty in the country. Therefore, there is a need for sustainable development and equitable distribution,&#8221; she said.

On the issue of subsidy allocation, Andersen said it was not prevailing in India alone, but in other countries, too. &#8220;There are well-off people as well as those who cannot afford a single day meal. Subsides are essential. However, the only consideration should be such subsidies be given to the neediest and in a right manner.&#8221;

World Bank backs India's infra plans


----------



## Veeru

*Macquarie-SBI may put Rs 1,000 cr in Indian port*

Reghu Balakrishnan / Mumbai February 17, 2011, 0:34 IST

Macquarie-SBI Infrastructure Fund (MSIF), one of the largest in this category in India, run by Macquarie SBI Infrastructure Management Pvt Ltd (MSIT), is in an advanced stage of talks with a shipping port company to make an investment of about Rs 1,000 crore ($200-220 million). According to sources, the deal is likely to be closed in a couple of months.

MSIF is a $1.2-billion fund and MSIT is a joint venture of State Bank of India (SBI), Macquarie, the Australian financial conglomerate, and the International Finance Corporation, the private sector lending arm of the World Bank, for investments in infrastructure projects in India.

Along with the mounting interest in Indian infrastructure, ports and shipping are gaining significance in the backdrop of increased cargo traffic. Major private equity investors in Indian infrastructure are taking rising exposure here.

Ramesh Singhal, CEO, i-maritime Consultancy, an advisory firm in shipping, said, &#8220;Profitability in the port sector is higher compared with other sectors in India. Usually, about 50 per cent of revenue can be earned as profit. If the port handles cargo of about 30-40 million tonnes, about Rs 700 crore can be achieved as profit out of Rs 1,400 crore revenue. Also, the land where the port is situated brings high valuation. The land value may be Rs 15 lakh-2 crore per acre.&#8221;

3i Group, which manages a $1.2-billion India-focused infrastructure fund, had invested in Krishnapatnam Port and in Mundra Port and SEZ. Gujarat Pipavav Port had also raised funds from IDFC Private Equity, IL&FS and NYLIM Jacob Ballas. Gangavaram Port Ltd had received funds from Warburg Pincus. In March 2010, India Infrastructure Fund, managed by IDFC Project Equity, invested Rs 150 crore in Karaikal Port Pvt Ltd. According to the Planning Commission, the port sector in India requires around $20 bn in investment by 2014. According to industry sources, Dighi Port, Maharashtra&#8217;s first greenfield (new) port and Gopalpur Port, located in Orissa, are eying PE investments for expansion.

Macquarie-SBI may put Rs 1,000 cr in Indian port


----------



## Veeru

*Handicrafts exports to touch Rs. 17,000 cr in the next three years*

India&#8217;s handicrafts exports is expected to touch Rs. 17,000 crore in next three years on account of increasing demand in markets like the U.S., Latin America and Africa.

&#8220;We are focusing on new markets, which are unexplored or under-explored like in Latin America, Central Asia, Africa and South East Asia. Demand is there for Indian handicrafts items,&#8221; Export Promotion Council for Handicrafts (EPCH) Chairman Raj Kumar Malhotra said.

During April-January period of this fiscal, the country&#8217;s handicrafts exports stood at Rs. 7,284 crore, an increase of 26.7 per cent over the same period last year.

&#8220;I hope that we may end up the fiscal by about Rs. 11,500 crore...and in the next years we hope to touch Rs. 17,000 crore,&#8221; Malhotra told reporters here after announcing about the Indian Handicrafts and Gifts Fair from February 19.

On the impact of global economic recession on the sector, he said that &#8220;we are still not out of the woods and that is why we are not setting any ambitious target for the next three years...the sector needs some more time.&#8221;

The government is targeting to more than double the country&#8217;s merchandise exports to about $500 billion in the next three years.

The main handicrafts items exported from India include metal and wood wares, hand-printed textiles and scarves, embroidered goods, shawls and imitation jewellery.

The U.S. and Europe are the major destination of India&#8217;s handicrafts exports. *The sector is labour-intensive and employs about 60-70 lakh people.*

In the fair, as much as 2,300 exhibitors from across the country are expected to showcase their products. Over 6,500 foreign buyers from 31 countries mainly from Latin America, Central Asia, Africa would participate.

&#8220;We are hoping to get orders worth Rs. 800 crore in the fair. Last year we got business of the order of Rs. 500 crore,&#8221; he said.

On the forthcoming Budget, the sector has asked the Finance Minister Pranab Mukherjee to exempt the sector from income and service tax.

&#8220;EPCH has also asked the Finance Minister to further extend the interest subsidy scheme,&#8221; he added. The scheme is expected to end this year. 

The Hindu : Business / Industry : Handicrafts exports to touch Rs. 17,000 cr in the next three years


----------



## Veeru

*Indian firm eyes Qatar, Australia gas supplies*

Agencies/New Delhi

*India&#8217;s Petronet LNG is looking to buy liquefied natural gas (LNG) from Australia and Qatar for a planned new terminal, its head said yesterday, and confirmed it would double target capacity of the Kochi site.*

A K Balyan also told journalists the company planned to start the Kochi terminal by October next year instead of July as it will now double the terminal&#8217;s planned capacity to 5mn tonnes a year.

Balyan said the additional capacity will need an investment of $70mn. The company has invested about Rs35bn ($770mn) for the initial 2.5mn ton capacity at the Kochi terminal.

&#8220;We are trying to merge phase one and phase two [of the plan] as we would like to avoid any construction after commissioning the first phase,&#8221; he added.

&#8220;We are seeking gas from Australia. We will also be seeking gas from Qatar as we have been doing for the Dahej terminal,&#8221; Balyan said.
Petronet already operates a 10mn-tonne a year LNG re-gasification plant at Dahej in the western state of Gujarat.
Gas companies such as Petronet LNG, India&#8217;s largest LNG importer by volume, and transmission utility Gail India Ltd are benefiting from this increase in demand.

Petronet LNG is expanding its gas import capacity due to rising demand across several industrial sectors and following a decline in domestic gas output from Reliance Industries D6 block off India&#8217;s eastern coast.
Balyan said Petronet may also consider increasing the capacity of its 10mn tonne terminal at Dahej, which is currently operating at more than 95% capacity.

Petronet plans to build a Rs10bn jetty at Dahej that will raise the terminal&#8217;s capacity to 13mn tons a year and is expected to be completed in the second half of fiscal year 2014.

It is looking to tie-up supply contracts with overseas companies for its new terminals.
It currently has a 7.5mn ton long-term supply contract with Qatar&#8217;s Ras Laffan Liquefied Natural Gas Co, or RasGas, and an agreement to buy another 1.5mn tonnes from ExxonMobil&#8217;s Gorgon project in Australia.

He said the company was in talks with RasGas in Qatar, which has enhanced its gas generation capacity to 77mn tonnes.
&#8220;We&#8217;re also aware of several new projects in Australia coming up. We are in talks with them.&#8221;
State-run Oil & Natural Gas Corp, Gail India Ltd, Indian Oil Corp and Bharat Petroleum Corp each hold 12.5% stakes in Petronet.

Gulf Times ? Qatar?s top-selling English daily newspaper - Finance & Business


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*India, Malaysia to sign free trade pact tomorrow*



> India will sign another free trade agreement with Malaysia tomorrow to boost the $8 billion bilateral trade by further reduction of duties by the two countries.The FTA with Malaysia will be signed on the heels of India inking a Comprehensive Economic Partnership Agreement (CEPA) with Japan in Tokyo yesterday.
> 
> India-Malaysia Comprehensive Economic Cooperation Agreement (CECA) to be signed in Kuala Lumpur will cover trade in goods, services and investments.
> 
> The two countries have already liberalised their trade in goods through an India-ASEAN free trade agreement, which came into force from January 2010. Malaysia is a key member of Association of Southeast Asian Nations (ASEAN).
> 
> The new agreement with Malaysia will enable further reduction in duties, thus opening the bilateral trade.
> 
> Besides, opening market for merchandise, the pacts also aim at liberalising trade in services like relaxing barriers on movement of professionals, an area of particular interest to India.
> 
> The pact was aimed at reducing or eliminating tariffs over 90 per cent of the goods traded between the countries. It will give Malaysia concessions for export of palm oil and related products.
> 
> India will benefit from sectors like textiles and services like IT, lawyers and accountants in Malaysia. While Malaysia will get advantage in tourism industry.
> 
> The agreement will be signed by Malaysian International Trade and Industry Minister Mustapa Mohamed and Commerce and Industry minister Anand Sharma.
> 
> The pact was finalised during the visit of Prime Minister Manmohan Singh to Kuala Lumpur last October.
> 
> The agreement with Malaysia is expected to come into effect from July.



India, Malaysia to sign free trade pact tomorrow


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*World Bank backs India's infra plans*



> The World Bank has endorsed India&#8217;s plans for investment in infrastructure during the next five years. Infrastructure sector analysts see in this endorsement a positive signal from the World Bank and likely assistance from the multilateral financial institution.
> 
> &#8220;I am not privy to any document with regard to the 12th Five Year Plan. However, the government will have to be ambitious on the development of roads, urban infrastructure, water supply and sanitation, power and agricultural production. The proposed investment is clearly an ambitious one. It also reflects the level of ambition,&#8221; World Bank Vice-President (sustainable development) Inger Andersen told Business Standard.
> 
> India&#8217;s proposed investment of over $1.3 trillion in infrastructure during the 12th Plan period reflected the level of its ambition, said Andersen. She was speaking to Business Standard on the sidelines of the launch of the World Bank report on &#8220;Empowering rural India: expanding electricity access by mobilising local resources&#8221;.
> 
> Andersen&#8217;s views are crucial, especially when the government plans to almost double the infrastructure spending to over $1.3 trillion in the 12th Plan from $500 billion in the 11th Plan.
> 
> She said India was a global player in politics, finance, infrastructure and information technology. &#8220;I fully endorse India&#8217;s inclusive growth agenda. Even when there has been increase in growth, there is poverty in the country. Therefore, there is a need for sustainable development and equitable distribution,&#8221; she said.
> 
> On the issue of subsidy allocation, Andersen said it was not prevailing in India alone, but in other countries, too. &#8220;There are well-off people as well as those who cannot afford a single day meal. Subsides are essential. However, the only consideration should be such subsidies be given to the neediest and in a right manner.&#8221;



http://www.business-standard.com/india/news/world-bank-backs-india%5Cs-infra-plans/425496/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## true_indian

Not sure if the figure is right! but it is reported the same in multiple news sources.So please don't jump on my throat if its wrong.

*India: Italian businesses eye infrastructure deals worth &#8364;640 billion*



> *India: Italian businesses eye infrastructure deals worth &#8364;640 billion*
> 
> Rome, 2 Feb. (AKI) - Companies from Italy's main business association Confindustria will visit the Indian capital New Delhi in October in a bid to clinch deals on infrastructure projects worth 640 billion euros.
> Confindustria's head, Emma Marcegaglia, will lead the delegation to India - one of Asia's economic powerhouses.
> "Our objective is to further strengthen our relationship with the Indian economy. There's great potential for growth," said Marcegaglia, recalling that Italy and India traded around six billion euros of goods and services in 2009.
> "2011 is India's year, " said Marcegaglia.
> India's gross domestic product grew 8.9 percent in the third quarter of 2010.
> Driven by strong internal demand that weathered the global recession, India's economy is expected to expand 8.8 percent in 2010, according to forecasts.
> It is predicted to become the world's third largest economy by 2020-2025.
> "We want to work together side by side to solve our problems and bolster our ties," said Marcegaglia.
> Ahead of the Confindustria visit in late October, delegations from the infrastructure, energy, automobile and other sectors will attend business forums in New Delhi in March, April and October.
> Marcegaglia, Italy's industry minister Paolo Romani and representatives of major companies eyeing business with India this week met Indian commerce and industry minister Anand Sharma and the head of India's main business association FCCI, Rajan Bharti Mittal in Rome.
> The Italian companies included engineering firm Tecnimont, construction companies Astaldi and Audostrade, Montante and coffee maker Lavazza, which last week announced it would set up its first coffee plant in Sri City in the eastern Indian state of Andhra Pradesh.
> Lavazza, which bought India's second-biggest coffee shop chain Barista Coffee Company and Indian coffee vending company Fresh & Honest Cafe in 2007, expects India to become its second largest market after Italy, the company said last Friday.
> Italy and India on Monday decided to set up a joint business council, a bilateral trade cooperation body, and to work together in 10 areas including internet and communications technology, infrastructure and manufacturing and elections.
> The two countries decided to set up the joint business council during a meeting in Rome on Monday between Sharma and Romani.
> "Italy is the world's largest democracy and its middle class is expanding," said Romani. "It is going to be worth an enormous amount economically in the coming years."
> Romani moved to dispel fears that many firms could re-locate to India, taking advantage of low labour costs.
> "The era of delocalisation is clear. India's development is based on its demand and Indian companies are not seeking to re-locate to India but to gear their production to the Indian market," he said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Veeru

*Sri Lanka to award 3 oil & gas blocks to ONGC Videsh*

*In what is being regarded as a diplomatic breakthrough, the Sri Lankan government is willing to award three hydrocarbon blocks in its northern offshore area to India&#8217;s ONGC Videsh Ltd (OVL) on a nomination basis, reports livemint.com.* A team from OVL is scheduled to visit Sri Lanka shortly for discussions on the C1, C2 and C3 blocks, which will mark the company&#8217;s entry into the island nation.

The overseas arm of state-owned Oil and Natural Gas Corporation has been trying to secure blocks on a nomination basis for some time now with the active support of the Indian government. &#8220;We are working in the Kaveri and Mannar basin and had submitted our proposal earlier to the Sri Lankan government. We want these blocks on a nomination basis,&#8221; said a senior OVL executive, who did not wish to be identified.

*The effort is seen as India&#8217;s attempt to engage Sri Lanka politically and economically at a time when China is becoming increasingly influential in that country. The development comes on the back of a meeting held between India&#8217;s former petroleum minister Murli Deora and Sri Lanka&#8217;s minister of petroleum industries Susil Premajayantha in November.*

Sri Lanka to award 3 oil & gas blocks to ONGC Videsh - None -

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Veeru

*Reserve Bank of India&#8217;s investments in US treasury bonds touch all-time high at US $ 41.1 billion*

*MUMBAI: The Reserve Bank of India&#8217;s investments in US treasury bonds touched an all-time high of $41.1 billion in December as returns improved. Moreover, the concerns in the euro area too mounted during the month, prompting the central bank to move to safer and liquid dollar assets.*

*India figures among the top 20 investors in US treasury bonds. Throughout the year, it bought bonds worth almost $10 billion, with the bulk of the purchases made in June and July, according to the Treasury International Capital Report released by the US treasury department.*

However, investments remained flat in the subsequent months and picked up again only in December. Overall foreign investors hiked their exposure by $25.8 billion during the month to $4372.6 billion. &#8220;Strong macro-economic numbers started changing the sentiments for the US dollar since December. The growth numbers have started looking better and the confidence in the US economy is returning.

This has led to expectations that the US might reverse its super-accommodative stance early this year. The dollar has shown some signs of stability. All these factors have contributed to the rise in yields on US treasury bonds,&#8221; said Abheek Barua , chief economist of HDFC Bank . The yield on the benchmark 10-year government bond rose 52 basis points (one bp is 0.01%) from 2.77% in end November to 3.29% in end December.

&#8220;Moreover, the US dollar still remains the default safe heaven,&#8221; said Mr Barua. &#8220;RBI actively manages its foreign currency assets portfolio. Post the quantitative easing in November, the dollar was seen appreciating against major global currencies in December which the central bank could have capitalised on, and hence, bought US treasury bonds,&#8221; said Sujan Hazra , chief economist of Anand Rathi Financial Services .

&#8220;Moreover the concerns in the euro area over the sovereign debt of some economies mounted during the month, which could have also prompted the central bank to US-denominated assets,&#8221; said an economist with a private bank, requesting anonymity. The Reserve Bank of India on its part is also very cautious of its reserve management as there are fears that a sudden reversal of FII inflows could result in a sharp demand for the foreign currency assets of which the central bank is a custodian.

&#8220;Our reserves comprise essentially borrowed resources, and we are therefore more vulnerable to sudden stops and reversals compared with countries with current account surpluses,&#8221; said RBI governor D Subbarao at at the Special Governors&#8217; Meeting in Kyoto, Japan, last fortnight.

The current exposure in US treasury securities is a little over 10% of its total foreign exchange reserves, which is close to $300 billion, though the central bank has not bought any dollars from the market in recent years. The guiding objectives of foreign exchange reserves management in India are safety, liquidity and returns. &#8220;In India, given that the domestic interest rates are higher than return on reserves, the carrying cost is positive.

This cost has to be traded-off with the benefits associated with higher reserves in terms of confidence it provides to the market and serving as key ammunition to face crisis. The exchange rate movement of major currencies is exogenously given to any reserve manager. The reserve manager has to devise strategies as to minimise the losses or gain from the movement in exchange rate,&#8221; said Subbarao. 

RBI investments in US T-bonds touch all-time high at $41.1 bn - The Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Veeru

*Indian pharma exports to grow by 20% to Rs 50,000 crore current fiscal*

Increasing number of drugs turning off-patent and greater acceptance of generic drugs in regulated
markets will help the pharmaceutical exports from India touch Rs 50,000 crore current fiscal, said Pharmaceutical Exports Promotion Council (Pharmexcil) Executive Director, P.V. Appaji.

*Saying that the Indian pharmaceutical exports last fiscal amounted to Rs 42,000 crore, he said, &#8220;We expect the growth to be 20 per cent this year as the sector is coming of the recession effect.&#8221;*

During 2009-10, the pharmaceutical exports saw only 4.13 per cent growth over the previous year. While the effect of slowdown on the other sectors was visible during 2008-09, the pharmaceutical sector witnessed it only during 2009-10. &#8220;The inventories of drugs lasted for period 2009-10 when the slowdown was at its peak,&#8221; he said.

However, barring 2009-10, the pharmaceutical sector saw a compounded annual growth rate of around 17 per cent over the years, he said.

During 2008-09, bulk drugs accounted for 42 per cent of the exports, formulations 56 per cent and herbals and ayurveda contributed the balance 2 per cent.

The US imports 22 cent of the total pharma exports from India, Africa 16 per cent and Commonwealth of Independent states eight per cent. In all, the pharma products are exported to 220 countries and colonies. Singapore, Malaysia, Vietnam, Russia, Ukraine, South Africa, Nigeria and Kenya are now the focus countries for exports, said Appaji.

Among the pharma exporting states, Maharashtra leads with 38 per cent contribution, followed by Andhra Pradesh at 23 per cent.

Appaji said the Indian pharmaceutical exports to Japan were expected to grow significantly owing to the bilateral free trade agreement signed this week, which would abolish duties on more than 90 per cent of the trade for ten years. &#8220;`Japan is a small market now. But we expect Japan to take about five per cent of the total exports in three to four years,&#8221; he said.

Though India was seen as a hub of generics, adverse publicity by certain companies was hurting the exports, he said citing instances of pharma shipments stranded on the shores. &#8220;`Pharmexcil has taken up this matter to the notice of the government and this is almost settled,&#8221;' he said.

On the proposed tracking and tracing mechanism that helps locate the origin of the pharma products, he said, &#8220;Many companies said they would not be in the position to bar code the products by the July 1 deadline. Also, the companies say it is difficult to have bar codes on primary packages of small products. We will have broader debate on this in March.&#8221;

Further, Appaji said the off-patent regime will also be to India&#8217;s advantage since nearly one-third of the total abbreviated new drug applications filed globally is from India.

Indian pharma exports to grow by 20 per cent to Rs 50,000 crore | mydigitalfc.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Veeru

*India-Malaysia trade to reach $15 bn by 2015*

NEW DELHI/KUALA LUMPUR: India and Malaysia on Friday signed an economic partnership agreement that is expected to raise bilateral trade to $15 billion by 2015, just two days after New Delhi inked a similar pact with Tokyo, consolidating India's burgeoning economic ties with east and southeast Asia.

Indian Commerce and Industry Minister Anand Sharma signed the pact with Malaysia's Minister for International Trade and Industry Mustapa Mohamed in the administrative capital of Putrajaya, south of Kuala Lumpur, in the presence of Malaysian Prime Minister Najib Tun Razak.

The comprehensive economic cooperation agreement (CECA) will come into force July 1.

Friday's pact expands an economic agreement that came into effect in January last year between India and the Association of Southeast Asian Nations (ASEAN).

The India-Malaysia economic agreement had been in the works for long. It could not be sealed last year when Malaysian Prime Minister Najib Tun Razak visited India and later, his counterpart, Manmohan Singh, paid a return visit.

Malaysia is the third largest trading partner of India among the 10 members of the Association of Southeast Asian Nations (ASEAN).

India-Malaysia bilateral trade was worth $9.03 billion in 2010. It reached a peak of $10.65 billion in 2008.

Sharma said the new pact would help increase bilateral trade to over $15 billion by 2015.

"It is projected that in the next 15 to 20 years, of the five major economies of the world, three will be from Asia. Those three will be China, India and Japan. So we will have to work together," Sharma said at the signing ceremony.

Najib, who was also present at the ceremony, said: "I am very confident that when the agreement comes into force, the bilateral trade target that we have set at $15 billion by 2015 will be attained, if not earlier."

In a statement released by the Malaysian trade ministry, Mustapa said the Malaysia-India agreement is now more extensive -- covering services, investments and other areas that were excluded in the regional pact.

It will also give better tariff concessions, including Malaysia's palm oil exports, and advance the timetable for reduction or elimination of tariffs, he said.

Under the pact, the two countries will allow up to 100 percent foreign shareholding in more than 80 areas, including health care, telecommunications, retail, environmental services and other areas.

It will also make it easier for engineers, accountants, technology experts and other professionals from both countries to gain temporary entry for contract work, it said.

Service sectors like accounting and auditing, architecture, urban planning, engineering services, medical and dental, IT and IT-enabled services, and management consulting services will get access to the Malaysian market.

Sharma said the agreement will slash tariffs for 90 percent of Indian goods and 92 percent of Malaysian products.

India will get access in the Malaysian market for goods including fruits such as mangoes, banana and guava, basmati rice, two-wheelers and cotton garments.

Malaysia has offered comparatively higher level of foreign direct investment in key sectors of interest to India such as construction services (51 percent), computer and related services (100 percent) and management and consultancy services (100 percent).

With Asia emerging as a global economic power, Sharma said India was keen to deepen its economic ties in the region, especially with China.

He said a growing trade deficit with China was unhealthy but Chinese Premier Wen Jiabao during his visit to New Delhi in November promised to improve market access for Indian companies, especially in pharmaceutical and information technology sectors.

There were also talks to allow exports of some Indian agricultural products but he did not elaborate.

"We have been given assurances ... we have no reasons to doubt," he told reporters.

*He brushed off talks of ongoing competition with China for regional influence, saying "the world is big enough to accommodate the rising aspirations of both China and India". *

India-Malaysia trade to reach $15 bn by 2015 - The Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Veeru

*India's Essar Energy to buy Shell's refinery in northwest England for $350 million in cash*

LONDON, Feb 18 (Reuters) - Essar Energy said it has agreed to buy Royal Dutch Shell's Stanlow refinery in northwest England for $350 million in cash, giving the Indian focused oil and gas business direct access to the UK market.

Essar Energy, which has a majority stake in India-listed Essar Oil, said on Friday it had entered into an exclusive agreement until March 31 to buy the second largest refinery in the UK.

Naresh Nayyar, Essar Energy's chief executive, said Stanlow was a high quality refinery in terms of its employees, its assets, its location and its customer base.

"Stanlow also fits very well with our strategy of providing options for the export of high quality products from our Vadinar refinery in India," he said.

The exclusivity period allowed Shell to consult with its employees at the site, Essar said. It will pay Shell a break fee of $50 million if it does not proceed with the purchase.

*Essar will make a separate payment for the oil and refined products on the site, estimated to be worth about $780 million based on current prices, when the deal completes.* (Reporting by Paul Sandle; Editing by Hans Peters) 

UPDATE 1-Essar agrees to buy Shell's Stanlow refinery | Energy & Oil | Reuters

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bang Galore

*Bangalore shines among India's booming cities: Report*

NEW DELHI: Tech hub Bangalore tops the list in a new Morgan Stanley report on how India's booming cities cope with problems from infrastructure to job creation, with Mumbai, India's financial capital, trailing in 21st place.

Asia's third-largest economy is home to one-quarter of the world's 20 most densely populated cities but the slow pace of urban development has been a drag on economic growth.

The report found that second-tier cities Mysore, in the southwest, and Meerut in the country's north, came in second and sixth places out of India's 50 most populated cities.

Nearly one-quarter of India's top 200 cities have no car dealership, less than 10 percent have a 5-star hotel, and nearly two-thirds were still waiting for a large-scale retail store or hypermarket, the report found.

Its findings are based on a City Vibrancy Index (CVI), which looks at, among other factors, infrastructure, job opportunities, modern consumer services and a city's ability to mobilise savings -- what it calls key drivers of urbanisation.

Bangalore, India's "Silicon Valley", came in first place, with Pune in third and Hyderabad in fourth while New Delhi ranked eighth.

Over the next two decades, India is expected to see an urban transformation the scale and speed of which has not happened anywhere except China, with many cities becoming larger than many countries, in terms of population size and GDP.

By 2030 India's cities will be home to about 590 million people -- nearly twice the population of the United States today.

However, India is dwarfed by China on infrastructure spending. India spends a mere $17 per capita on urban infrastructure, compared to rival China's $116. Poor infrastructure is estimated to shave a whole 2 percentage points off India's economic growth.

India's government is trying to bridge the gap and plans to double spending on infrastructure to $1 trillion in its next five-year plan, which runs from 2012-17.

Bangalore shines among India's booming cities: Report - The Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

*Sharing Info on Black Money with India: Mauritius*

Mauritius has provided Indian authorities with banking information and other financial details on more than 90 cases of suspected tax evasion and financial malpractice over the past three years.

Asserting that it has put in place robust measures to help India track black money, the Mauritian Finance Ministry told PTI that the information sought by Indian authorities has been duly provided as per international norms.

While acknowledging that some unscrupulous persons might still beat the systems in place to check flows of black money, the Mauritian Finance Ministry said it has taken additional measures with respect to India.

"... With India, we have developed a mechanism to be in close consultation with the Indian authorities to deal with any issues that may arise. This includes the posting of an officer from the Central Board of Direct Taxes at the Indian High Commission in Mauritius," the ministry said.

Mauritius has often been suspected to be a facilitator of black money round-tripping or routing illicit wealth stashed abroad by Indians back into the country through their banking and financial institutions.

In a detailed reply to queries on the black money issue, Mauritius' Ministry of Finance and Economic Development said the tax treaty between the two countries provides for sharing of banking information.

"Over the last three years, we have received around 64 requests for bank information from India. The requested information was duly submitted to India," the ministry said.

In addition, the Mauritius Financial Services Commission has received 17 requests for information from India's market regulator, SEBI, since September, 2009.

Detailing the requests from India on the black money issue, the ministry further said: "Since late 2007 to date, the FIU-India has made 10 requests for information from the Mauritius FIU."

FIU-India (Financial Intelligence Unit of India) is the nodal agency responsible for receiving, processing, analysing and disseminating information relating to suspect financial transactions to enforcement agencies and foreign FIUs.

The Mauritius FIU has also made 15 information requests from its Indian counterpart.

"Mauritius' laws provide the competent authority with broad access powers to information relevant for exchange purposes, including access to bank information," the ministry said.

"Furthermore, it can obtain the required information from any person who is in possession or control of such information," it added. 

There are agreements in place for exchange of information on entities indulging in tax evasion and tax frauds, but concerns have been raised over certain lapses.

As per the existing practice, a bank in Mauritius can inform its customer if a request has been made by India for information about that person on suspicion of wrong-doing and such disclosure to the concerned entity can hamper the probe.

Some lapses have also been been pointed out by OECD, the global agency working on implementation of international standards on taxation and other matters.

An OECD review report last month said that the two countries have a pact in place for automatic exchange of information on a routine basis, but this is not carried out in practice.

Mauritius has not exchanged information spontaneously either, over the last three years, the OECD said, while adding that the maximum number of information exchange requests received by Mauritius were from India.
FILED ON: FEB 21, 2011 12:37 IST 

news.outlookindia.com | Sharing Info on Black Money with India: Mauritius

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

*India commits service sector FDI cap to Malaysia​*
NEW DELHI: The government is yet to take a final call on allowing foreign investment in multi-brand retail but it has decided to commit itself to allowing 100% FDI in wholesale cash-and-carry and 51% in single-brand retailing under the Comprehensive Economic Cooperation Agreement (CECA) with Malaysia, signed on Friday. And, in this case, the commitment is binding where the FDI ceilings will not be lowered. 

The two segments of retail are among the 84 services sectors, including telecom, professional services, healthcare, professional services and environmental services where India has decided to bind itself to allowing the present level of FDI for Malaysian companies. In case of foreign investors from other countries, the government has the right to lower the present ceiling. Commerce department officials said in no case has the government gone beyond what is permitted under the FDI policy. In return, India has managed to get Malaysia to provide a similar dispensation for 91 service sectors. 

The Malaysian CECA could be the model the government might replicate in other comprehensive treaties that are under negotiations, including the one with Asean. A CECA (as is the case with certain countries) goes beyond a free trade agreement in goods to include services and in some cases investment pacts too. 

Given India's vast talent pool, the government is keen that in return for lower tariffs in case of certain products, it will provide greater access to foreign companies through lower import duty on certain products and also by way of liberal foreign investment ceilings. In recent years, India has voluntarily gone beyond the commitment made under WTO's General Agreement on Trade in Services (GATS) that was signed in 1995. In the past, India had opposed binding itself to GATS-plus commitment, fearing that it would curb its policy flexibility. But with WTO's latest round of trade liberalization talks on hold, India is pushing for bilateral trade deals. 

Read more: India commits service sector FDI cap to Malaysia - The Times of India India commits service sector FDI cap to Malaysia - The Times of India


----------



## bhagat

Mukesh Ambani's RIL signs $9 billion deal with BP

Mukesh Ambani led Reliance Industries Limited (RIL) has signed an agreement with oil major British Petroleum (BP) for 30 per cent stake in Reliance Industries' 23 oil and gas blocks including the KG-D6 gas fields . The deal, valued at $9 billion, is one of the biggest foreign direct investments in the country. According to the agreement, BP will get 30 per cent of RIL's upstream assets in 23 oil and gas blocks (including the producing KG D6 block) for $9 billion.

"BP will pay RIL an aggregate consideration of US$7.2 billion for the interests to be acquired in the 23 production sharing contracts. Future performance payments of up to US$1.8 billion could be paid based on exploration success that results in development of commercial discoveries. These payments and combined investment could amount to US$20 billion," RIL said in a press statement.

Mukesh Ambani said: "We are delighted to partner with BP, one of the largest energy majors and one of the finest deep water exploration companies in the world. This partnership combines the skills of both companies and will be focused on finding more hydrocarbons in the deep water blocks of India and significantly contribute to India's energy security."

"This partnership meets BP's strategy of forming alliances with strong national partners, taking material positions in significant hydrocarbon basins and increasing our exposure to growing energy markets," said Mr. Carl-Henric Svanberg, Chairman of BP.

The deal is seen as a positive for the company. Ambareesh Baliga of Karvy Stock Broking said the rumour (on the deal) was in the market since the morning. This will play up tomorrow as it is extremely positive news. RIL has been an underperformer for the last 2 years and its time the patient investors bear some fruit. RIL rose 2.22 per cent on the NSE today though the deal was announced after market hours.



Read more at: Mukesh Ambani's RIL signs $9 billion deal with BP - NDTV Profit


----------



## Water Car Engineer




----------



## Veeru

*Steel Authority of India (SAIL) to invest US$ 12 billion in four overseas plants in Indonesia, Mongolia, South Africa and Oman*

Steel Authority of India (SAIL) on Monday said it was planning four three-mtpa manufacturing facilities, one each in Indonesia, Mongolia, South Africa and Oman, at a cumulative investment of $12 billion.

*&#8220;We have already signed the memorandum of understanding with the Indonesian government and are in constant dialogue with the governments in Mongolia, South Africa and Oman for setting up the three-mtpa steel plant,&#8221; SAIL Chairman C S Verma told reporters on the sidelines of an ICC-organised conference.*

&#8220;We are aiming to finalise all the plants in 2011-12. If all four plants are finalised, then the investment required would be at least $12 billion &#8212; $3 billion in each,&#8221; he said.

The proposed investments are likely to be financed in a 80:20 debt-equity ratio and the state-owned firm might rope in a strategic investor to part-finance the equity part.

The SAIL chairman said it would take three years for a plant to go onstream from the day of signing a definitive agreement. The plants would basically cater to the domestic requirement of steel in each country.

SAIL will set up the facilities only if the local governments ensure that the requisite raw material and land is made available to the proposed plants.

Apart from expanding its operations beyond the country&#8217;s borders, SAIL intends to solicit the allocation of raw material assets in these countries in lieu of setting up the plants. It will use these assets to meet the demand of the proposed plants, as well as existing and future projects in India.

*The Maharatna company has already embarked on a Rs 70,000-crore capacity expansion plan to enhance its domestic production capacity from the current from 14.35 mtpa to 23.46 mtpa by 2012-13.* 

Out of the total capex, Rs 10,000 crore has been earmarked for the development of mines. SAIL also plans to enhance its steel-making capacity to 60 mtpa by 2020.
SAIL to invest $12 bn in four overseas plants


----------



## Veeru

*Pawan Ruia buys German automotive fastener firm*

*The Pawan Ruia Group on Monday announced it had acquired German automotive fasteners manufacturer Acument GmH & Co KG from the bankrupt Acument Global Technologies Inc for an undisclosed amount, incorporating a new company, Ruia Global Fasteners AG (RGF).*

*Pawan RuiaThis is the fourth overseas acquisition of the Ruia Group, which owns Dunlop India, Falcon Tyres and Jessop Co Ltd in India and acquired two companies in Germany (Gumasol Rubber Tec GmBH and Draftex Automotive,GmBH) and one in the UK (Schlegel Automotive Europe Limited) in the past two years.
*
The group has acquired four plants in Neuss, Beckingen, Neuwied and Schorzberg and a logistics centre in Koln of Acument Germany, which had gone into insolvency in August 2009 following a decline in German automotive production during the economic crisis.

&#8220;This acquisition helps the Ruia Group in its journey toward emerging as a leading player in the auto ancillary segment, with the best OEMs (original equipment makers) on our client roll,&#8221; Chairman Pawan K Ruia said. *&#8220;This is also a move to grab opportunities as the automotive industry is expected to grow five-fold by 2020 in India.&#8221;* However, Ruia, refused to reveal the price of acquisition.&#8220;The deal would be financed from internal accruals and three years' sellers credit,&#8221; he said.

The 134-year Acument GmH & Co had a turnover of ¤227 million (Rs 1,100 crore) in 2010 and was expecting to touch the figure this year, too, Ruia said. &#8220;Initially, our priority is stabilisation. Probably in two years we will have additional manufacturing units here, too, but there is no question of shifting the operation from Germany,&#8221; he said.

Pawan Ruia buys German automotive fastener firm


----------



## Veeru

*India to compete with China, Korea in electronic manufacturing*

Bangalore, Feb 21 (PTI) After creating a name for itself in software, India is now keen to replicate the story in electronic manufacturing space, taking a leaf or two out from success stories of China and Korea.

The government recognises opportunity of converting India into a global destination for electronic hardware manufacturing, not just for select high investment projects, but for the whole value chain, Joint Secretary in the Department of Information Technology Ajay Kumar today said at India Semiconductor Association''s Vision Summit here.
*
"The government is in the process of developing various policy initiatives which would help realise this goal in close partnership with the industry, academia and other stakeholders," Kumar said.*

The policies are aimed to address "disability cost", which involves power, logistics and disruptions in supply chain management vis-a-vis competing destinations like China and Korea, Kumar said.

He added, "The need is to learn from best practises established elsewhere and build on our own strengths."
Kumar said the government has developed a roadmap for making India a global destination for electronic hardware manufacturing and it is under active consideration of the government.

He said the government is considering to launch a modified special incentive package which, while retaining the targeted financial support in the special incentive package in 2007, would address deficiencies in the existing scheme and try to meet the needs of all types of units in the electronics value chain.

The government is also planning to set up an electronics development fund to promote innovation, research and development, and intellectual property.
Noting that China has a ''China-1000 programme'' intended to bring back into the country top 1000 researchers of Chinese origin working overseas, he said, India also needs to take a similar step by suitable incentives, adding, the government, in fact, proposed to do so.
While India has established its own niche in software and BPO industries, time has come to demonstrate its leadership position by building its own capabilities in IC design, IC fabrication and design and manufacture of electronics products.

*According to the assessment of the task force constituted by the Department of IT in 2009, the demand for electronic hardware in India is projected to grow from USD 45 billion in 2009 to USD 400 billion by 2020.*

"The global demand is expected to be a mind-boggling USD 2400 billion by this time (by 2020). At the current rate of growth, the domestic production can take us to meet up to a demand of USD 104 billion and the remaining would have to be met by imports", Kumar added.

India to compete with China, Korea in electronic manufacturing -  Business News - News - MSN India


----------



## Veeru

*Semicon to get shot in arm*

Increase in domestic consumption of electronic items to boost industry
*
The semiconductor industry in India is expected to get a boost due to the increase in the domestic consumption of electronics hardware. The demand for electronics hardware in India is set to grow from $45 billion (about Rs 2,25,000 crore) in 2009 to $400 billion ( Rs 20,00,000 crore) by 2020, according to industry estimates.
*
&#8220;Electronic system, design and manufacturing can propel the country towards global leadership. India has been the leader in business process and IT outsourcing. Time has come to demonstrate our leadership position by building our own capabilities in integrated circuit (IC) design, IC fabrication and, design and manufacturing of electronics products,&#8221; said Ajay Kumar, Joint Secretary, Department of Information Technology (DIT), Government of India.

*According to Department of Information Technology, over $2 billion worth of chip designs are being exported from India which is developed by nearly 20,000 Indian professionals.* 

*&#8220;We export semiconductor design to global companies and therefore we have a great opportunity to now focus on electronics hardware manufacturing. Another important thing is that because of a vast talent pool, most semiconductor fabricating companies have set up their R&D and design centres in India,&#8221; added Kumar.* 

The DIT is in the process of formulating several major initiatives to build India as a major global producer of electronic products to meet both domestic and export demands. The recommendation in the new Special Investment Package scheme (SIPS) include setting up an electronic development fund to promote innovation, R&D, intellectual property and manufacturing in electronics sector.

It has also recommended introducing new courses in electronic manufacturing so that adequate human resources are available for hardware manufacturing industry.

According to N Seshagiri, founder director general, NIC, Government of India, nano technology can be another growth driver for the electronics industry in the country.

&#8220;Nanotechnology is alre-ady helping many sectors including biotech, health-care and energy. But when it comes to electronics and IT, it is lagging behind in exploiting nanotechnology,&#8221; Seshagiri added.

By 2013, the market size for nanotechnology-enabled products will be around $1.6 trillion. Nanodevices and subsystems would make up 10 per cent of the industry by then.

Semicon to get shot in arm

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*India-Myanmar trade to boom with Stilwell Road's opening*




> ITANAGAR: With the road being cleared for trade between India and Myanmar via the Pangsau Pass on the Arunachal Pradesh border, the historic Stilwell Road is likely to come alive with commercial activities.
> 
> "Research and Analysis Wing (RAW) of Ministry of Home Affairs has recently agreed in-principle to allow border trade between India and Myanmar for economic development of the North-East," Trade and Commerce Commissioner Makbul Pertin told PTI.
> 
> Arunachal Pradesh had submitted proposals to the Centre for beginning border trade with China, Bhutan and Myanmar at various locations.
> 
> The proposed border points in Arunachal Pradesh for trade with China include Bumla (Tawang district), Kibitho (Anjaw), Taksing (Upper Subansiri), Mechuka (West Siang) and Geling (East Siang), while Dongsengmang and Blating in Tawang district have been proposed as the points for border trade with Bhutan.
> 
> "Border trade with Myanmar through Pangsau Pass will transform the economy of North-East by reducing time, cost and distance involved in trade with China and South-East Asia," Pertin said.
> 
> Myanmar has established an administrative and immigration post, as well as a market complex on their border with India.
> 
> "There is no Myanmarese custom post at Pangsau. However, a customs station is located at Tenai, at a distance of 160 km from Pangsau Pass," he said.
> 
> "The Centre, as well as the state government, in order to facilitate border trade with Myanmar, has already constructed a border trade centre at Nampong," he said.
> 
> The Arunachal Pradesh government has been taking up construction of a 'border haat' marketplace, immigration office and bank facilities with foreign exchange services, besides posting security forces to assist all departments for operation of border trade.
> 
> Trade between India and Myanmar existed before Independence on a small scale.
> 
> The governments of Myanmar and India on September 26, 1950, signed an agreement according to which the indigenous hill tribes of both countries living within 40 km of the border were exempted from the requirement of a passport for trade purposes.


India-Myanmar trade to boom with Stilwell Road's opening - The Economic Times


----------



## Lankan Ranger

*India: trade with ASEAN to touch US$70 billion by 2014
*
India's trade with the Association of Southeast Asian Nations (ASEAN) could touch US$70 billion in three years thanks to a free trade pact that came into effect last year, an official said Tuesday.

Trade between India and ASEAN members jumped to over $50 billion in 2010 from $41 billion the previous year, Commerce Ministry joint secretary Sumanta Choudhuri told reporters in New Delhi ahead of a visit by ASEAN ministers.

"We're aiming for $70 billion in the next three years," Choudhuri said.

ASEAN comprises Brunei, Burma, Cambodia, Indonesia, Laos, Malaysia, the Philippines, Singapore, Thailand and Vietnam.

Trade ministers from the 10 member nations will visit India in March to discuss widening the free trade agreement to cover investments and services in addition to goods, Choudhuri added.

The official described the talks on broadening the agreement as "complex" especially in the services area, where "levels of liberalisation and levels of progress within the ASEAN countries" differ.

India signed its trade deal with ASEAN in 2009 but the agreement came into effect in January 2010, making the country the Southeast Asian bloc's seventh-largest trading partner.

ASEAN, which numbers nearly 600 million people, has forged free trade pacts with a number of key regional economies, including China and India, and has said it aims to achieve a single market and manufacturing base by 2015.

India: trade with ASEAN to touch $70 billion by 2014 - LANKA BUSINESS ONLINE

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*UAE replaces US as India's top trading partner*



> India's trade has undergone a major change in the geographical direction since the global financial crisis that erupted in 2007. The US, which has been India's top trading partner till 2007-08, has since been relegated to the third position with the UAE and China assuming first and second positions in India's trade relations.
> 
> This position continued in 2009-10 and the first half of 2010-11. Figures for comparable periods show India's trade with the UAE in both 2009-10 and 2010-11 (April-September) were higher than its imports, while its exports to China were lower than imports.
> 
> Among its top 15 trading partners, India had bilateral trade surplus with five countries, namely the UAE, the US, Singapore, the UK and Hong Kong, in 2009-10 and the first half of 2010-11.
> 
> India's export-import ratio in the case of China is not only low but has been stagnating at around 0.3.
> 
> India ranked 21st in world merchandise exports in 2009 whereas China ranked first while in commercial services exports it ranked 12th compared to China's fifth.
> 
> Services exports reached $106 billion in 2008-09 with a moderate growth of 17.3 per cent over the previous year but declined to $95.8 billion in 2009-10. The share of software services declined to 45.7 per cent in the first half of 2010-11 from 50.8 per cent in the corresponding period of 2009-10. This is attributed to a moderate growth of 14.7 per cent in the first half of 2010-11 and the revival of non-software services exports.
> 
> Non-software services exports, which had registered a negative growth as high as (-) 41.2 per cent in 2008-09, increased their share to 29.5 per cent with high growth of 56.9 per cent. However, the falling services trade surplus is adding to the woes on the current account deficit front, instead of acting as a cushion as was the case earlier, the survey notes.
> 
> Trade policy measures taken by the government and the RBI in 2009-10 and 2010-11 focused on reviving exports and export-related employment besides mitigating the effect of inflation had its effect on reducing the country's trade deficit, the survey says.
> 
> The government followed a mix of policy measures, including fiscal incentives, institutional changes, procedural rationalisation, enhanced market access and diversification of export markets.
> 
> Exports from the special economic zones (SEZs) stood at Rs2,23,132.31 crore ($4,924.11 billion), generating total employment of 6,44,073 during first three quarters of the current fiscal, according to the survey.
> 
> World trade volume growth is expected to moderate in 2011 and 2012 to 7.1 per cent and 6.8 per cent, respectively, as per IMF projections. However, the trade growth in emerging and developing economies is expected to be more robust than that in the advanced economies in 2011 and 2012.
> 
> India's trade outlook also needs to be moderated on account of the recent developments in world trade, the Economic Survey adds.


 
domain-b.com : UAE replaces US as India's top trading partner

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Andross

FT.com / UK - India forecasts strong growth for 2012


The Indian economy is expected to grow by as much as 9.25 per cent next year the countrys finance ministry said on Friday as it urgently strives to win back draining confidence among international investors.

Indias investment appeal has declined rapidly over the past three months as investors worry about a series of high profile corruption scandals, high inflation and the ability of the government to keep its fiscal deficit in check. 

EDITORS CHOICEIndian inflation eases despite food price rises - Feb-14.Indian industrialists fear rate rise too far - Jan-25.Indias growth push gets regional boost - Jan-25.Raising rates but extending liquidity - Jan-25.India raises rates in inflation fight - Jan-25.Indonesia to sign $15bn deals with India - Jan-24..
Indias economy is forecast to grow at 8.6 per cent in the year to the end of next month and prime minister Manmohan Singh nurses ambitions of pushing it higher to double digits to rival China. But, only days ahead of Mondays national budget, investors are wary of any signs of a loss of momentum in Indias high growth rates as the country battles the highest inflation of any major Asian economy and capital flight from emerging markets. 

In its annual Economic Survey, released on Friday, the finance ministry gave strong assurances that India could remain on its high growth trajectory, saying that economic growth would advance to a range of between 8.75 per cent and 9.25 per cent in the coming fiscal year. 

It cautioned, however, about the threat of inflationary pressures from rising global commodity prices and a domestic consumption boom in India. Inflation is running at about 8.2 per cent in spite of pledges by Mr Singh to reduce it to below 6 per cent by the end of last year.

The inflationary pressures on the domestic front are likely to be exacerbated by the higher levels of global commodity prices, said the survey tabled by Pranab Mukherjee, the finance minister, in parliament. 

Samiran Chakraborty, senior economist at Standard Chartered in Mumbai, said India was confronted by a perfect storm of inflation, a governance deficit and worries about financing its fiscal deficit.

The big storm is the governance deficit, he said. But I dont think what we have seen over the past three months can continue for another six months.

Its a big question whether India will be able to finance its growth. Its going to be a challenge when we are not going to get foreign money. There are fears that growth could go below 7 per cent.

Mr Chakrabarty also said that foreign investors were concerned about issues surrounding the predictability of Indias business environment, particularly inconsistent tax treatments of their investments and unclear policy direction.

In spite of a dramatic fall in investment growth, local industrialists expressed confidence that Indias troubles could be ridden out in the coming months in spite of the shadow cast by high crude prices on a nation dependent on imported oil. 

Right now we are definitely not the flavour of the month, said Anand Mahindra, chief executive of Mahindra & Mahindra and a major Mumbai-based industrialist. But that does not mean that we wont be flavour of the year.

Maintaining a high growth rate is crucial to absorb the millions of job seekers emerging from the Indian education system in a country where 70 per cent of the 1.2bn population is under the age of 35 years of age.

India needs to see transformative growth in order to create adequate livelihoods for the population that is entering the workforce every year, said Chanderjit Banerjee, the secretary-general of the Confederation of Indian Industry. 

The Economic Survey also for the first time signalled the governments possible approval of allowing large corporate houses to hold banking licences as the country tries to extend financial services across the country and into rural areas.

The Reserve Bank of India, the central bank, had been expected to issue guidelines on the issue of new banking licences by the end of last month.


----------



## EjazR

*India assures Iran of early payments, keen to sign DTAA, BIPA*

Union Finance Minister Pranab Mukherjee has assured Iran that India would like to make the payment due to Iran as expeditiously as possible especially on account of oil and oil products.

Speaking at a bilateral meeting with his Iranian counterparts Dr. Seyyed Shamseddin Hooseini here, Mukherjee said in order to further improve and strengthen our financial and economic relationships, we are interested to expedite the finalization of Double Taxation Avoidance Agreement (DTAA) with Iran on priority.

"Besides, India is also interested to finalise and sign Bilateral Investment Protection Agreement (BIPA) with Iran in the near future which will further boost investment by the prospective investors from both the sides," he added.

Mukherjee said that both the countries should work out a mechanism through which we could make arrangements for timely payment by removing the necessary bottlenecks. Mukherjee said that we want to implement the decisions taken in the 16th Session of Joint Commission of both the countries, which was held in last July in Delhi.

The Finance Minister further said that we want to diversify the commodity basket for trade beyond oil and petroleum products.

He asked his Iranian counterpart to impress upon his External Affairs counterpart to expedite the opening of Indian Cultural Centre in Iran which would further strengthen the people to people relationship and cultural ties between the two countries.

Speaking on the occasion, Dr. Hooseini said that Iran wants to further strengthen its relationship with India not only in field of culture but also in trade and commerce. He said that Iran is building relationship with Asian countries and India has a special place in it as we have historical relationship with India.

He assured Mukherjee that he would take up the issue with the concerned authorities to expedite the opening of Indian Cultural Centre in Iran.

Emphasizing that the payment due from India is quite safe, Dr. Hooseini said: "We are not worried about the same."

He invited Mukherjee to visit Tehran at his convenience especially to sign the above-mentioned two agreements DTAA and BIPA. (ANI)


----------



## SpArK

*Malaysia to recruit 45,000 foreign workers, mostly from India​*
KUALA LUMPUR: Malaysia is set to recruit some 45,000 foreign workers, mostly from India , to overcome massive labour shortages , particularly in the country's small-scale business sectors. 

Human Resources Minister Dr S. Subramaniam, who is of Indian ethnic origin, today said the the government has approved the recruitment of 45,000 foreign workers to meet the demand in 13 small-scale business sectors, which are currently facing manpower shortage.

"They had applied to the prime minister and to my ministry through the Malaysian Associated Indian Chamber of Commerce and Industry (MAICCI) for the government to approve the recruitment of 90,000 foreign workers," said Subramaniam, who is the Deputy President of the Malaysian Indian Congress (MIC), a major component party of the ruling Barisan Nasional (BN) 

He said the government had now agreed to approve the entry of 45,000 foreign workers into 13 business sectors to meet the initial requirement so that they can continue operating. 

Subramaniam said the approval was to ease labour shortage in various sectors, including restaurants, grocery shops and the textile industry which had difficulty in recruiting local workers. 

Subramaniam said the government was still in discussions to distribute the 45,000 foreign workers according to the 13 business sectors and a decision was expected to be made within a month. 

He said most of the foreign workers were from India. Ethnic Indians form eight per cent of Malaysia's population of 27 million people.


Malaysia to recruit 45,000 foreign workers, mostly from India - The Economic Times


----------



## SpArK

*Rupee trading soars in Dubai​*
Trading in the Indian currency is swiftly gaining popularity in Dubai. Futures contracts of the rupee against the dollar listed on the Dubai Gold & Commodity Exchange (DGCX) have doubled in the first two months of this calendar year. The previous two years saw a five-fold increase in these contracts.

Dubai is a major exporter of oil, gold and diamonds to India and the frenzy to hedge against rupee risk is such that soaring currency trading in the emirate could pose serious competition to volumes on Indian exchanges in the next few years, say market players.


On February 22, the number of rupee-dollar contracts touched a record 12,499 on the DGCX, breaking the previous record of 11,968 on January 5. On an average, over 8,000 rupee-dollar contracts are traded daily on the DGCX, churning out Rs 1,500-1,600 crore in volumes.
Dubai is a major hub for trade between Asia, Africa and Europe. A host of Indian diamond merchants have opened offices in the emirate. It is also reputed to be a major conduit for hawala operators.

According to brokers in Mumbai, a few large foreign institutional investors betting on Indian markets are hedging their currency risk in Dubai. Interestingly, Financial Technologies (FT) Group -- promoter of the MCX exchange chain -- holds 44 per cent stake in DGCX.

FT was the rallying force behind setting up DGCX and at one point held 51 per cent stake in the bourse, which it has scaled down. It was the launch of rupee-dollar futures on the DGCX in 2008 that put pressure on Indian policymakers to allow trading in the segment in India.

While DGCX is the only exchange outside India where the Indian currency is traded, there is also an unregulated non-deliverable forward (NDF) market for it in Singapore, where a large number of funds take positions. This vibrant market, which dates back to the 1990s, was a response by foreign banks and brokers to restrictions on onshore currency forward contracts clamped by many governments.

Funds playing on Indian markets through off-shore derivative instruments often use the NDF to hedge. A futures contract facilitates buying or selling of an asset at a predetermined price for delivery at a future date.

Volumes on the DGCX first spiked after November 2008. This was when the bourse decreased margins per contract from $800 to $600, introduced a cash-settlement system based on the dollar reference rate published by Reserve Bank of India, prolonged trading time by three hours and put a market-making scheme in place.

Rupee trading soars in Dubai


----------



## Kinetic

Liquid said:


> "*Research and Analysis Wing (RAW) of Ministry of Home Affairs* has recently agreed in-principle to allow border trade between India and Myanmar for economic development of the North-East," Trade and Commerce Commissioner Makbul Pertin told PTI.
> 
> India-Myanmar trade to boom with Stilwell Road's opening - The Economic Times


 
When did RAW worked under MHA?!!! I think its directly under PM.


----------



## SpArK

Kinetic said:


> When did RAW worked under MHA?!!! I think its directly under PM.


 
That stilwell's road is one of the most zigzagged roads in the country.







Ledo Road - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


A bit of history


The famous StilWell Road

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SpArK

*India targets Rs.40,000 crore through disinvestment​*
New Delhi, Feb 28 (IANS) The government aims at raising Rs.40,000 crore (Rs.400 billion/$9 billion) by selling its stake in public sector undertakings in 2011-12, despite missing the current year's target, Finance Minister Pranab Mukherjee said Monday.

'I intend to maintain the momentum on disinvestment in 2011-12 by raising Rs.40,000 crore,' Mukherjee said while presenting the budget for 2011-12 in the Lok Sabha.

However, the finance minister said disinvestment would fall substantially short of the target in the current financial year. For the current fiscal, the government had also set a disinvestment target of Rs.40,000 crore but has been able to raise just above half the amount so far.

'As against a target of Rs.40,000 crore, the government will raise about Rs.22,144 crore from disinvestment in 2010-11. A higher than anticipated realisation in non-tax revenues has led us to reschedule some of the divestment issues planned for the current year,' he said.

The Rs.22,144 crore that has been raised has been through selling the government's stake in different state-run companies including Coal India, Power Grid Corporation of India, Satluj Jal Vidyut Nigam, Engineers India Ltd, Shipping Corporation of India and Manganese Ore India Ltd.

Mukherjee said the government was committed to retaining at least 51 percent ownership and management control of the central public sector undertakings.

India targets Rs.40,000 crore through disinvestment


----------



## SpArK

*India's growth 'set to rival China' in 2011: Moody's​*
India's GDP growth rate, which came in at 8.2% year-on-year in the third quarter of FY 2010-11, looks set to rival China's in 2011, notes Moody's Analytics senior economist Matt Robinson.

This was the fourth successive quarter of GDP growth in excess of 8%, and "with strong population growth, rising exports and expanding services", India's growth rate looks set to rival China's in 2011, expected to head towards the 9% mark, he said in a note to clients.
In Robinson's estimation, the drivers of growth in the December quarter were the finance, insurance, real estate and business services sectors, and the trade, hotel, transport and communications sectors.

Exports grew 16.2% year-on-year, private consumption expanded 9% from a year earlier, while business investment grew 6%. Government expenditure was 3% lower than a year earlier, but Robinson points out that the expenditure breakdown is not considered as accurate a measure of GDP as the industrial measure, which remains the more widely reported figure.

Although GDP growth slowed in the final quarter of 2010, it remained above 8% owing to continued strong growth in key service sectors, along with a long-overdue recovery in agricultural output. The services sector, which accounts for more than 55% of GDP, remained the primary growth driver in the final three months of 2010. Activity in the finance, insurance, real estate and business services sector expanded at double-digit pace, while trade, hotel, transport and communications activity recorded its sixth consecutive quarter of 8%-plus year-on-year growth.

In contrast, Robinson noted, aggressive monetary tightening by the central bank was evident in slowdown in manufacturing output to 5.6% year-on-year in the December quarter, its slowest growth rate since mid-2009. An unexpected contraction in government expenditure was also responsible for the December quarter&#8217;s modest deceleration from September&#8217;s heady 8.9% growth rate.

The outlook for India remains favourable, and growth looks set to rival China's in 2011, Robinson added. *A return to solid growth in the agricultural sector would complement strong expansion in services, propelling GDP growth towards the 9% mark.* In his reckoning, policymakers&#8217; efforts to temper inflation should ensure the sustainability of the expansion, leading to further growth in employment and incomes, household consumption and business investment.

India's growth 'set to rival China' in 2011: Moody's - Moneycontrol.com -


----------



## SpArK

*India provides assistance of Rs 10.46 crores to Nepal​*Shirish B. Pradhan 
Kathmandu, Feb 28 (PTI) India today provided assistance of Rs 10.46 crores to Nepal for various infrastructural projects to boost economic cooperation between both the countries.

India has provided assistance with a total outlay of Rs 10.46 crores under Nepal-India Economic Cooperation Programme being implemented in Taplejung and Bhojpur districts of eastern Nepal.

Indian Ambassador to Nepal, Rakesh Sood, inaugurated school building for Shree Nilgiri Secondary School, Mehele in Taplejung district and laid foundation stone for Shree Sinam Higher Secondary School in Sinam of the same district.

The school building built for Nilgiri School at the cost of Rs 2.63 crore will benefit around 700 students of the district.

Similarly, the building to be built for Sinam School will cost Rs 4.04 crore and benefit more than 1200 students.

The Ambassador also laid foundation stone for hospital building at Dingla in Bhojpur district and inaugurated school building for Shres Bidyodaya Higher Secondary School at Bhojpur Bazaar in Bhojpur district.

The hospital which will cost Rs 2.66 crore can provide treatment to nearly 45,000 people residing in 18 villages of the district, while the school building of Rs 1.13 crore will benefit to hundreds of students.

India provides assistance of Rs 10.46 crores to Nepal -  International News


----------



## Humanist

*Pranab's Budget worthy of our praise - Corporate America*

Washington: Noting that the Budget presented by Finance Minister Pranab Mukherjee sets forth clear parameters to sustain and spur greater investment in India's infrastructure sector, Corporate America on Monday said the confidence-building measures bode well for the country.

"The sheer confidence this budget represents is worthy of our praise," said Ron Somers, the president of the US-India Business Council (USIBC), adding that the proposals will give greater impetus to invest in the 'India opportunity'.

American industry also praised the liberalisation of foreign institutional investment (FII) in equity mutual funds.

"The opening of the mutual fund industry to FIIs is a step that will serve to mobilise significant amounts of capital and expertise in India's financial markets," Somers said.

"This change, along with the raised FII investment limits in some infrastructure bonds and strides leading to a predictable, streamlined investment tax regime, will ultimately bolster India''s efforts to build-out the country''s infrastructure. US industry stands ready to be full participants in this activity," he said.

US firms read as a favorable indicator the government of India's stated goal to eliminate bottlenecks in the country's food distribution system, which hints toward opening up the country''s multi-brand retail sector.

India is presently battling a steep food price-rise and inflation. These twin challenges can be addressed by improving efficiencies in the farm-to-market supply chain, which will be benefited by inviting into this sector both technology and investment, the USIBC said in a statement.

"The beneficiaries of modern retail, resulting from improved access to food distribution outlets, will be farmers," Somers said.

The Union Finance Minister pointed out "the massive inefficiencies in India's agricultural supply chains" in his Budget, remarking that "high cost hurts rural farmers most".

"India's next evergreen revolution, spawned by the greater efficiencies in India''s farm-to-market supply chain that will be brought to bear by the entry of organised players in this sector, is a 'game-changer' that will benefit the millions of Indians who make their living in the rural agricultural sector," Somers said.

In addition to the 'hard' and 'soft' financial infrastructure attributes of the Budget, combined with the prospect of opening up India''s multi-brand retail sector, US industry hailed India's signal to enhance spending in the defence and security sectors.

India has embarked on a $46 billion upgrade of its military over the next year, it said.

The USIBC said American firms are eager to partner with Indian counterparts to bring the 'best technology' to India's armed forces and security establishment.


----------



## SpArK

*India, Russia Exploring $220 million JV for Solar PV Cells​*







While India has a number of solar PV module manufacturers, like Moser Baer, Tata BP Solar and IndoSolar, there are almost no producers of silicon ingots. Indian manufacturers import silicon ingots and then process them to manufacture solar modules. IndoSolar recently signed agreement $ 600 million with China's GCL-Poly Energy Holdings to procure 209 million high-grade silicon wafers totaling 815 MW for the next four years.

Demand for solar energy equipment in India is likely to increase rapidly over the next decade. India has already launched the first phase of its ambitious National Solar Mission which aims at installing 20,000 MW of solar power generation capacity by 2022. During the first phase, which ends in 2013, installation of 500 MW capacity each of solar PV and solar thermal has been planned.

The Indian government has mandated state governments to source a set percentage of their power consumption from renewable energy sources. While the state governments have the power to decide that percentage, they must increase the share of renewable energy-based power by one percent every year till 2015. Some states with ample solar energy resources have set solar-specific targets as well.

The government has also launched a program to install solar panels on cellphone towers, advertising hoardings across the country which also represents significant solar energy capacity.

According to regulations, project developers participating in the National Solar Mission are mandated to use solar equipment and solar modules manufactured in India. Before the government unveiled solar energy policies, it was a normal practice for project developers to import solar modules. In order to promote domestic solar module sector, the government unveiled special incentives for module manufacturers. Several companies availed these incentives and set up massive production capacities anticipating rapid growth. But they still have to import silicon ingots from abroad.

The possible joint venture between Rusnano and the Indian government, could eventually help India set up indigenous facilities to produce high-grade silicon ingots which could reduce the overall cost of solar energy technologies helping them compete with conventional energy sources.

India, Russia Exploring $220 million JV for Solar PV Cells

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Archie

I have a question 

What is the expected GDP of the Indian Economy for the yr 2011-12

Coz i have read many reports both on this forum and on the internet , which states that Indian Defence budget at 36.5 Billion USD is actually only 1.8 % of GDP 
and as per my calculation that translate to GDP of 2 Trillion USD in 2011-12 , which dont think is possible coz the most optimistic estimate for Indian GDP for 2010-11 is at 1.52 Trillion USD


----------



## ares

Archie said:


> I have a question
> 
> What is the expected GDP of the Indian Economy for the yr 2011-12
> 
> Coz i have read many reports both on this forum and on the internet , which states that Indian Defence budget at 36.5 Billion USD is actually only 1.8 % of GDP
> and as per my calculation that translate to GDP of 2 Trillion USD in 2011-12 , which dont think is possible coz the most optimistic estimate for Indian GDP for 2010-11 is at 1.52 Trillion USD


 
Indian govt expects 9.3 % growth in this finacial yr(forecast for 2010 was 8.5%..they achieved 8.6%)
Now rest all depends on inflation how much inflation.. Goldman sachs predicts inflation to be around 6.7% in this FY.

So real GDP growth would be 16%.
GDP Nominal as of now= $1430 Billion

*Predicted GDP at the end of this FY = $1658.8 Billion
*
This figures will vary if Rs to $ exchange rate varies.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Maritimer

India's GDP at current market prices according to Central Statistics Office
FY 2009-10: INR 65.50 trillion (~$1430 billion)
FY 2010-11: INR 78.77 trillion (~$1730 billion) that is growth of nearly 20% (9.7% real growth +10.6% inflation)

Press release dated 7 Feb 2011

The budget announced on 28 February 2011 gives estimate of Fiscal deficit at INR 4.12 trillion equal to 4.6% of GDP. This makes *GDP for FY 2011-12 = INR 90 trillion (~ $ 2trillion)*, which implies that growth rate will be 14% (9% real growth + 5% inflation)

Extract of budget speech dated 28 Feb 2011

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gulte

ares said:


> Indian govt expects 9.3 % growth in this finacial yr(forecast for 2010 was 8.5%..they achieved 8.6%)
> Now rest all depends on inflation how much inflation.. Goldman sachs predicts inflation to be around 6.7% in this FY.
> 
> So real GDP growth would be 16%.
> GDP Nominal as of now= $1430 Billion
> 
> *Predicted GDP at the end of this FY = $1658.8 Billion
> *
> This figures will vary if Rs to $ exchange rate varies.



You havn't taken savings into consideration, Inflation should only be added to amount spent. At present savings are somewhere around 35%.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Varad

GEAR UP FOR THE $2-TRILLION ECONOMY



Posted: Wed Mar 02 2011, 09:25 hrs
New Delhi:

With the Union Budget projecting gross domestic product (GDP) to be R89,80,860 crore in 2011-12, the size of India&#8217;s economy is now poised to touch $2 trillion in the year. If one assumes the current exchange rate of R45 per US dollar to hold in 2011-12, the size of the Indian economy would be $1,996 billion at dollar rates.

But the Budget estimate, which assumes a 14% growth in GDP at market prices, is likely to be an underestimate. If one assumes a 9% GDP growth, as estimated last month by the C Rangarajan-led Prime Minister&#8217;s Economic Advisory Council (PMEAC) and earlier by the World Bank, and assume an inflation rate of around 7%, GDP at market prices is more likely to grow at 16%, which would ensure that the size of India&#8217;s GDP would be R91,38,419 crore or $2,031 billion in 2011-12. In fact, the PMEAC, in its Review of the Economy done as early as February 2010, had estimated the size of India&#8217;s GDP to touch $1,999 billion in 2011-12.

But what is really impressive is the pace at which the size of the economy has doubled from $1 trillion to $2 trillion. India&#8217;s GDP touched the first trillion in dollar terms in 2007-08, when the size of the economy grew from $949 billion in 2006-07 to $1,241 billion in 2007-08. And now, in just four years, the economy is projected to move up and touch $2 trillion.

And the bigger GDP will increase the per-capita wealth. According to PMEAC estimates, per capita GDP when the economy touched the first trillion-dollar mark was $1,090 or R43,817. And now, when the GDP touches the second trillion in 2011-12, the per capita GDP would be around $1,662 or R74,780. So the big question is when the size of the economy will double yet again and touch $4 trillion mark. Will we repeat the feat in another four years and hit the the $4 trillion mark in 2015-16 or would we reach there even earlier?


----------



## Kinetic

Maritimer said:


> India's GDP at current market prices according to Central Statistics Office
> FY 2009-10: INR 65.50 trillion (~$1430 billion)
> FY 2010-11: INR 78.77 trillion (~$1730 billion) that is growth of nearly 20% (9.7% real growth +10.6% inflation)
> 
> Press release dated 7 Feb 2011
> 
> The budget announced on 28 February 2011 gives estimate of Fiscal deficit at INR 4.12 trillion equal to 4.6% of GDP. This makes *GDP for FY 2011-12 = INR 90 trillion (~ $ 2trillion)*, which implies that growth rate will be 14% (9% real growth + 5% inflation)
> 
> Extract of budget speech dated 28 Feb 2011


 
*If everything goes normal, we will have a GDP of $2 trillion next year and leaving Japan as the third largest economy in terms of PPP. *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Varad

India will be USD 5 trillion economy by 2022-25: Mukesh Ambani

NEW DELHI: Reliance Industries Chairman Mukesh Ambani today said that India would become USD 5 trillion economy by 2022-25. 

A more optimistic ICICI Bank chairman K V Kamath said that India would be USD 5 trillion economy by 2022. 

India, at present, is a USD 1.2 trillion dollar economy. Participating in a discussion organised at the meeting of the Institute of International Finance ( IIF )) here, Ambani said, "India will be a USD 5 trillion economy by 2022-25 ... there can be a debate whether it would 2022 or 2025." 

Citibank CEO Vikram Pandit, who was also a participant, underlined the need for expanding trade and commerce as it would help every one, especially the emerging economies. 

He said that the financial crisis is behind but the imbalances that caused the financial crisis still need to be worked out. 

Appreciating the Budget 2011-12, Ambani also said fiscal consolidation proposed in the Budget would lay the foundation of "strong growth". 

Finance Minister Pranab Mukherjee in the Budget 2011-12 proposed to reduce fiscal deficit to 4.6 per cent of the GDP from 5.2 per cent in the current fiscal.


----------



## Varad

*India among world's top 10 manufacturers, says UNIDO*


NEW DELHI: India has emerged as one of the top ten manufacturers of the world, primarily helped by strong economic growth, according to a UN agency.

The United Nations Industrial Development Organisation (UNIDO) has said that India is listed as one of the top 10 manufacturers of the world in 2010.

India along with other leading developing economies such as Brazil and China showed strong performance in economic growth in 2010 and the manufacturing value added (MVA) of all these countries grew by over 10 per cent last year (at constant USD of 2,000), the agency said.

As per UNIDO's just released International Yearbook of Industrial Statistics 2011, the three nations' share in world manufacturing output has reached 32 per cent compared to 20 per cent 10 years ago.

UNIDO said that world manufacturing is showing first signs of recovery from the recent financial crisis.

"India tops developing countries (China excluded) in production of textiles, chemical products, basic metals, general machinery and equipment, and electrical machinery," the statement said.

The report noted that India has overtaken Brazil in the production of motor vehicles and now ranks second among developing countries after Mexico.

On the other hand, Asian competitors -- Thailand, Malaysia and the Philippines -- are ahead in the production of electronic goods such as computers and office equipment.

"The MVA of industrialised countries grew by 3.4 per cent in 2010. However, developing economies were the major force of world industrial growth. In 2010, MVA of developing countries grew by 9.4 per cent," it added.

{Link Posting Not Allowed Due to 5 Posts Rule}

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## John Doe

At Rs 6.14 cr, Cognizant CEO is top paid - The Times of India

CHENNAI: With IT companies and their stocks emerging strongly from the recession, the focus is shifting to how much their top executives are taking home as salary. 

Late last week, IT major Cognizant disclosed its top executives' remuneration to American stock exchanges. CEO Francisco D'Souza earned $1.36 million as salary and bonus in 2010. That would roughly be Rs 6.14 crore converted at Rs 48.58 per dollar. This includes a base salary of Rs 2.44 crore and a bonus of Rs 3.7 crore. 

In comparison, Vineet Nayar, the managing director and chief executive of HCL Technologies, took home a total of Rs 4.54 crore out of which Rs 1.2 crore was base salary (as of June 2010), according to think tank CMIE. 

Natarajan Chandrasekaran of Tata Consultancy Services (TCS) earned Rs 2.97 crore, which included a bonus of 2 crore. S Gopalakrishnan of Infosys earned Rs 1.01 crore and Arun Jain of Polaris Software got Rs 1.62 crore. Even Wipro's two outgoing CEOs Girish Paranjpe and Suresh Vaswani were paid Rs 2.11 and Rs 2.96 crore respectively (as declared on March 31, 2010). 

On a standalone basis, these salaries are not globally competitive, say recruiters. "Salaries of Indian CEOs are artificially kept low because astronomical figures at higher level will raise demands for appropriate increase in salaries in levels down the chain. This is particularly true of Indian IT companies," said Ganesh Shermon, partner & country head (human capital) at KPMG India. 

"But if you combine their other two sources of income - commissions (a percentage of the overall profit as pay) and stock options, then yes, the salaries are truly competitive in the global sense. Indian IT stocks are doing better than global stocks and this helps too," Shermon said. 

However, even on a standalone basis, CEO salaries are rising. "Local growth factors in conjunction with strong demand for talent are fuelling this (salary) growth," says James Agarwal, consulting director and business head at BTI Consultants, a HR firm specialising in senior executive searches. Indian talent, he said, is in high demand not only within the country but also globally and the influx of MNCs is only reinforcing the trend. 

"Also the fact that average tenure of CEO in India is lesser compared to western nations contributes to this since they need stronger incentive." 

An interesting feature is that, unlike the US, where bonuses will be huge compared to salaries, in India salaries are almost equal to the bonuses paid out. TCS, and to some extent Cognizant, is an exception. "Indian corporates play it safe by having a stronger guaranteed component. Ideally, a big chunk of it should be bonus which should be evaluated on the basis of the company's performance. Increases in salary should happen in bonuses and not in the guaranteed component which should be affected only by inflation," Shermon said.


----------



## Archie

Indias $2-trn tryst

The Indian economy would grow to $2 trillion in 2011-12 joining the elite league of the US, Japan, Germany, China, UK, France and Italy as the mass of economic activity shifts to Asia. Budget 2011-12 has forecast that Indias gross domestic product (GDP) at the end of March 2012 would reach Rs 89,80


860 crore or nearly $2 trillion at an exchange rate of Rs 45 to a dollar.
India also is set to outpace China as the worlds fastest growing major economy in 2011 after the latter lowered its economic growth target to 7% over the next five years to ease pressures on environment. 

The Indian economy is forecast to expand at between 8.75% and 9.25% in 2011-12, riding on a domestic consumption and investment boom despite a high inflation.

In many ways the renewed dominance by 2050 of China and India, with their much larger populations, is a return to the historical norm
India


----------



## Varad

* New Indian Power Sets on Sri Lanka's railways from March 10*

Mar 05, Colombo: The Planning Director of Sri Lanka Railway Vijaya Samarasinghe says that the Power Set locomotives imported from India will start running on local railway from March 10.

The first Power Set will ceremoniously begin the journey from Matara railway station on March 10 along the newly built high-speed Galle - Matara railway line.

Twenty Power Sets of the S-20 type are to be imported from India under a special Indian credit line.

Three of them have already arrived in Colombo ports, said the Planning Director of Sri Lanka Railway.

Sri Lanka signed a US$ 67.4 million Line of Credit Agreement with the Export-Import Bank of India in March last year to upgrade the Southern coastal railway line from Colombo to Matara.

In addition to upgradation, Sri Lanka has used the Line of Credit for supply of 20 sets of Diesel Multiple Units (DMUs) and three units of locomotives among other items.

Sri Lanka : New Indian Power Sets on Sri Lanka\'s railways from March 10


----------



## Nirvana

*Dharavi redevelopment is a Rs. 22,000 CR jackpot*

Mumbai has often been derisively referred to as Slumbai, and its biggest slum, Dharavi, as Asia's largest shanty town. But the city's much-frowned-upon squalor, it seems, could also be its biggest windfall.

In a presentation made before Chief Minister Prithviraj Chavan at Sahyadri on Wednesday afternoon, MHADA pegged at a gasp-inducing Rs 22,000 crore the profit the government could make out of Dharavi's redevelopment.



The numbers presented by MHADA were quite compelling. Dharavi is spread over an area of 7,55,14,000 sq feet.

The area required to rehabilitate the slum's inhabitants is 3,23,65,000 sq feet. Which means the developer is left with 4,31,49,000 sq feet to exploit commercially.

At Rs 16,000 per sq feet, which is the market price in that area, this 4,31,49,000 sq feet is worth around Rs 60,000 crore.

The developer will have to pay the government a premium of anything between Rs 5,000 to Rs 6,000 for every sq feet of land that is commercially exploited.

A back-of-the-envelope calculation, assuming a premium of Rs 5,000, shows that government stands to make over Rs 21,000 cr.

While the chief minister, soon after assuming charge, had said that he would prefer a government agency to carry out Dharavi's redevelopment, Wednesday's presentation more or less convinced him that involving private builders would be much more profitable for the government.

If MHADA were to redevelop Dharavi, as per government rules it could exploit the extra area only to create low-cost housing.

For a government, laden with a massive debt, a large dose of cash inflow, which will be possible only if a private developer is involved, is most welcome.

Interestingly, the first government proposal for Dharavi's redevelopment had decided to charge a premium of just Rs 450 for every sq feet of land that the developer gets to commercially exploit.

How things have changed since. To put things into focus, Brihanmumbai Municipal Corporation's annual budget is around Rs 21,000 crore. Now, under the new plan, MHADA will redevelop Sector V, which is close to Sion station. 

Dharavi redevelopment is a Rs. 22,000 CR jackpot, News - Cover Story - Mumbai Mirror


----------



## Humanist

Problem with our country is that we are way too democratic... It will be difficult to convience the people who live in Dharavi.... But i hope this news materialise asap....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SpArK

*India pays Iran EUR 2 billion in oil dues
*


Indian refiners have made payment of EUR 1.5 billion for crude bought from the National Iranian Oil Company, ending over 2 months of supply concerns after the RBI scrapped a regional money transfer mechanism.

Mr S Jaipal Reddy oil minister of India said that Pending dues are now being cleared and as of March 1st 2011 payment of EUR 1.5 billion has been made to the Central Bank of Iran.

Indian refiners buy 12 million barrels of crude every month form Iran which makes up about 12% of oil imports. Uncertainty over these supplies arose after the RBI scrapped the Asian Clearing Mechanism, an arrangement that allowed SAARC nations to do business with Iran that faces UN and U.S. sanctions.

Though Indian refiners could not pay for crude, Iran continued to supply crude in view of the long relationship with India. As a result, the outstanding had gone up to USD 4 billion.

The payments are being routed through the German central bank, Deutsche Bundesbank which has allowed payment in euro through EIH Bank. Refiners are certifying the oil they bought, which is then being vetted by the oil ministry. SBI is routing the payments from India and certifying the transactions.

Steel Guru : India pays Iran EUR 2 billion in oil dues - 194585 - 2011-03-07

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Varad

*India's engineering exports to touch $50 billion this fiscal news*

NEW DELHI: India's engineering exports are likely to cross the USD 50 billion-mark by the end of this fiscal on the back of increasing demand in markets like North America , Africa and Middle East countries . 

" India is a major exporter of light and heavy engineering goods and has a well-developed and diversified industrial machinery and capital base," Commerce and Industry Ministry Joint Secretary Sumanta Chaudhuri said in a statement here. 

Engineering exports grew by 61 per cent to USD 38.80 billion during the April-December period this fiscal from USD 24.08 billion in the same period last year. 

"Exports of engineering goods from India are likely to be over USD 50 billion in the current fiscal," Chaudhuri said. 

Out of India's total engineering exports, valued at USD 32.5 billion in 2009-10, the US and EU accounted for about 65 per cent of the shipments. 

The strategy paper of the Commerce Ministry has projected that the country's engineering exports will touch USD 108 billion by 2013-14. 

In the engineering segment, India mainly exports industrial machinery, electric machinery and equipment, auto and auto components and ships, boats and floating structures. 

To further boost the sector's exports, the government is organising trade fairs and business meetings. The Engineering Export Promotion Council (EEPC) and the ministry has jointly organised a buyer-seller Meet at the Indian Trade Promotion Organisation here today. 

Over 40 delegates from the US, Canada, ASEAN and South Asian countries participated in the meet.
Engineering exports may cross $50 bn by fiscal-end: Com Min - The Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bhagat

*Indian stock market in a pickle as foreign funds flee*

By Jamie Robertson
Presenter, BBC World News

*Whatever happened to the Indian equity market?
*
Back in November, the Sensex squeezed past 21,000 for a day before starting a three month, 16% fall.

In the same time, the world's main indices, the FTSE Dow and Nikkei have all gained up to 7%, two of the remaining BRIC countries have fallen no more than 7%, and Russia's RTS Index has gained 26%.

Unsurprisingly foreign funds have been fleeing Indian equities in the last three months.

India is in a pickle and two reasons spring to mind - the stock market was heavily overvalued and the Central Bank has been raising interest rates.

At the end of the year the price of the average share on the Sensex was 23 times its earning power (ie its p/e ratio was 23 x). The Shanghai Index was 18 x, Brazil's Bovespa 14 x and Russia's just 9 x (the Dow's p/e was 13 x). That kind of valuation may be fine if future growth seems assured, but there are signs it may be falling off.

'Leg down'
GDP in real terms expanded at an annual rate of 8.2% in the last quarter - slowing from the 8.9% rate recorded in April to June. Now, this isn't a serious problem and no one is suggesting that the Indian growth story is in serious trouble, but it may be more than just a blip.

Maya Bhandari, senior economist at Lombard Street Research, says that, on a seasonally adjusted basis, growth was pretty much flat. She adds: "I would expect another leg down in the market in the coming few months."

Food inflation has been entrenched for some time, which means the Reserve Bank started putting up interest rates a year ago and has since hiked them seven times.

"In the last 25 months or so, we have had negative real interest rates and the central bank is going to have its work cut out to bring down inflation. And while it may be raising rates, the bank is holding more auctions and lowering the statutory liquidity levels for banks - all of which has inflationary consequences," says Ms Bhandari.

On top of domestic inflation pressures, the Middle East and North Africa crisis sent oil prices belting up above $100 a barrel, adding to the central bank's imperative to keep the upward pressure on rates.

Rate rises?
India is the world's the fourth largest oil importer and imports over 70% of its oil requirements. Oil prices, which will stay high for as long as the Arab crisis lasts, will damage India's economy more than most of its main rivals. At the moment, most economists are pencilling in another half to one percentage point rise in rates.

Oil is also going to hurt government finances. In his March budget, Finance Minister Pranab Mukherjee estimated that the deficit would fall from an estimated 5.1% of GDP in the year ending March 31, to 4.6% next fiscal year.

But if oil prices keep on going up, the government will have to decide whether to keep on paying out fuel subsidies or deregulate diesel prices.

Keeping the deficit under control would suggest the latter.

Five state elections in the next few months would suggest the former.

London-based India investment consultancy director Deepak Lalwani points out that foreign confidence in India has also not been helped by a slew of scandals, the biggest being allegations that the 2008 sale of second-generation, or 2G, cellular licenses resulted in losses of nearly $36bn in potential revenue for the government.

But, he says: "All the local businessmen will tell you India continues to grow despite all the problems with the government. That is the strength of the India growth story."

Foreign retail
The government is trying, somewhat half-heartedly, to be proactive.

The budget did make some gestures towards reform, increasing the cap on the amount of money Indian companies can borrow offshore and allowing foreign retail investors to buy into domestic mutual funds.

Mr Mukherjee also promised to raise $8.8bn from selling stakes in state run companies next year (he missed his privatisation target last year) and so far the $2.7bn Oil and Natural Gas Company (ONGC) 5% share sale is still slated for mid-March, though there are rumours it may be delayed a week or two.

But Mr Lalwani points out that the government is still reluctant to open the agricultural sector to foreign investment.

"That is where the real problem is in the food inflation - in the malaise in agriculture, the inadequate funding, the lack of irrigation, the cold storage, roads and so on, all of which push up prices and are a tax on the poor."

He pointed out that the Indian equity markets have recovered all their losses from the 2008 collapse, and are quite capable of staging a recovery from this relatively minor sell-off.

The World Bank is now forecasting that Indian growth will be faster than China's in 2012.

It's perfectly possible - it's just that there may be a number of upsets on the way.

BBC News - Indian stock market in a pickle as foreign funds flee

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Varad

*India likely to see normal monsoon in 2011: Officials*


NEW DELHI: India's south-west monsoon is likely to be normal for the second straight year in 2011, weather officials said on Monday, raising hopes of higher farm output that could help the government tame high food prices. 

The monsoon acts as a lifeline for India's farm-dependent economy, which is also the world's leading producer and consumer of several key commodities such as sugar, grains, oilseeds and cooking oils. 

"There is no abnormal global signals in the weather system to hint that there could be a drought this year," D. Sivananda Pai, director at the state-run National Climate Center , told Reuters. 

Pai said a La Nina weather pattern, which causes heavier-than-normal rains in South Asia, still prevails over 25 percent of the country and is expected to remain active till May, just before the start of the June-Spetember monsoon season. 

Another senior official said weather models of the Indian weather office ruled out chances of occurrence of El Nino that causes drought conditions in the Indian sub-continent. 

"Our statistical models do not forecast a bad monsoon for 2011," the government official said without wanting to be named. 

India's main weather office will come out with its first forecast on this year's monsoon season in April with periodic reviews as the four-month season progresses. 

The government in Asia's third-largest economy is struggling to control double-digit food inflation, among the highest in the region, and a good monsoon is seen as crucial for higher farm output needed to cool prices. 

Prime Minister Manmohan Singh , whose Congress party faces several important state elections this year, has said fighting inflation is a priority and last month's federal budget has spelt out steps to help boost farm output.

India likely to see normal monsoon in 2011: Officials - The Economic Times


----------



## Kinetic

*Gear up for the $2-trillion economy*



Gear up for the $2-trillion economy


----------



## Vinod2070

So in 2-3 years we will be 6th in the world by nominal GDP and 4th in 4-5 years.

That is if the trend of doubling of GDP every 4-5 years holds. It held for China.


----------



## Vinod2070

BTW, if we go back to the Goldman Sachs BRIC report, both India and China are doing far better than it predicted. The global balance of power is shifting faster than predicted.

We will likely achieve in 2011 what was predicted only by 2015. By 2015-16, we will likely be the 5th largest economy and 4th largest 2-3 years after that.

In a decade, our poverty may fall to single digits that can be much more easily supported with the resources available.

Now if only governance can keep pace, every Indian will finally have the opportunity he/she deserves.


----------



## Kinetic

Vinod2070 said:


> So in 2-3 years we will be 6th in the world by nominal GDP and 4th in 4-5 years.
> 
> That is if the trend of doubling of GDP every 4-5 years holds. It held for China.


 
In three years 5th and in five years 4th. We have doubled the GDP in five years 2007-2012 though affected by financial crisis. 

If I am not wrong in terms of PPP we will third largest economy after US and China in the fiscal 2011/12.


----------



## Vinod2070

^^ Yes. The focus will shift intensely to governance now. Even our useless politicians can't shirk it much longer.

They will have to move their fat arses or get kicked out.


----------



## Kinetic

Vinod2070 said:


> ^^ Yes. The focus will shift intensely to governance now. Even our useless politicians can't shirk it much longer.
> 
> They will have to move their fat arses or get kicked out.


 
Good governance is the main thing India lacks!!!! If it were there than we could have been much ahead by now. See recent scams by the politicians and corporates had significant affects on India's image and economy but nothing will change in future. Many have lost faith in these politicians but still India developing fast. Praise to all hard working people of our country. 

Three persons can change India's policy significantly but they will not.... Sonia, Manmohan and Pranab. These three holds the key.


----------



## Varad

*Coal India to get Environment Ministry's clearance for 7 projects soon*

MUMBAI: Coal India would soon get clearance from environment ministry to start work on 7 projects. Sources close to the management and the ministry believe that projects located in Bokaro, Raniganj & Rajmahal coal fields would be first one to get clearance from the ministry. 

Some of the projects located in coal field falling in the ambit of CEPI-namely Dhanbad and Chandrapur might also be considered for clearance. Sources also say that Environment appraisal committee will meet soon for clearing these projects Bokaro, Raniganj and Rajmahal coal fields together own about 19 per cent of Coal India's estimated coal reserves. Bokaro owns 5000 million tonne of total reserves gross and 3500 million tonne of proven coal reserves. 

Raniganj coal field houses 9177 million tonne of total gross reserves and about 7483 million tonne have been identified as proven reserves. Rajmahal coal field boasts of 3300 million tonne of total reserves while proven ones stand at 1250 million tones. 

Analysts assuming delay in the clearances and not upping the volume growth assumptions in the model may have to revise their estimates upwards for Coal India' production targets.

Coal India to get Environment Ministry's clearance for 7 projects soon - The Economic Times


----------



## Varad

*Kudankulam reactor commissioning in April*

The hot run will start in a few days, says NPCIL Chairman and Managing Director

&#8220;Everything is on course&#8221; for the enriched uranium fuel bundles to be loaded into the first reactor of the Kudankulam Nuclear Power Project (KKNPP), Tamil Nadu, by the end of March and the reactor will be started up in April. &#8220;That is the target today,&#8221; said S.K. Jain, Chairman and Managing Director, Nuclear Power Corporation of India Limited (NPCIL).

&#8220;The hot run of the reactor will start in a few days. All the systems have already been individually commissioned. Some of the systems were commissioned in an integrated fashion when the cold run was done. Although this VVER-1000 reactor from Russia is the first-of-its-kind to be built in India, we have not come across any problem in the individual commissioning of the systems,&#8221; said Mr. Jain.

Control rods, numbering 121, have been successfully installed and tested. The control rods help in shutting down the reactor in case of an incident/accident. After the hot run of the reactor is completed, actual fuel bundles will be loaded into the first unit. The reactor now has dummy fuel bundles.

Two pressurised water reactors from Russia, each with a capacity of 1,000 MWe, have been built at Kudankulam by the NPCIL. The reactors use enriched uranium as fuel, and light (ordinary) water as both coolant and moderator. The NPCIL will operate the reactors.

Asked what a hot run entailed, the NPCIL Chairman said the reactor was practically ready for commissioning now. Before the real fuel bundles are loaded into the reactor, &#8220;we will run all the systems in an integrated manner at the operating temperature as if we are operating the plant,&#8221; Mr. Jain explained.

The only difference is that the reactor will have dummy fuel bundles in the hot run instead of actual fuel assemblies. Impurities in the system will be removed. Borated water will be circulated through the systems, which will be later drained of the water and dried. (Water mixed with boric acid is called borated water). Then the dummy fuel bundles will be removed and actual fuel assemblies loaded into the reactor.

M. Kasinath Balaji, Site Director, KKNPP, said, &#8220;We will keep the systems operating at normal operating temperature with the dummy fuel loaded into the reactor vessel. We will do safety tests and other elaborate tests. It is called hot run.&#8221; The vertical reactor vessel had 163 fuel assemblies, Mr. Balaji added.

Mr. Jain said the run-up to the criticality and the criticality itself of the pressurised heavy water reactors (PHWRs) operating in India were totally different from the Kudankulam reactors, which are pressurised water reactors.

The first consignment of light enriched uranium fuel for unit-1 of the KKNPP arrived at the site on May 25, 2008. This kind of fuel is in use in VVER-1000 MWe units in several countries since 1980s. The life-time fuel supply for the Kudankulam reactors is covered by a sovereign guarantee of the Russian Federation.

The Hindu : News / National : Kudankulam reactor commissioning in April


----------



## jha

*Tax demand on Hasan Ali and associates pegged at Rs 71,845 crore*

NEW DELHI: What exactly is the tax demand on Hasan Ali Khan and his associates? For a while, a figure of Rs 40,000 crore has been doing the rounds, though some tax officials were questioning the veracity of this amount. However, the income-tax department is now learnt to have raised a demand of Rs 71,845 crore. 

This figure &#8212; which is larger than the country's health budget and its annual service tax collections &#8212; includes a demand of Rs 50,329 crore on Khan himself, Rs 49 crore on his wife, Rheema; Rs 591 crore on his alleged associate Kashi Nath Tapuriah and Rs 20,540 crore on his wife, Chandrika Tapuriah, revealed I-T department sources 

Of the total tax demand of Rs 71,845 crore, the I-T department has adjusted only Rs 60 lakh which was recovered from raids on Khan and the Tapuriahs. The appeal is now pending before the Income Tax Appellate Tribunal. Even the Comptroller & Auditor General is learnt to be looking into the issue. 

Although investigations have been on since 2007, tax authorities were not really seen to be pushing the case till the Supreme Court turned up the heat. Interestingly, the Centre had filed an affidavit in the Supreme Court in 2009 itself stating that the I-T department had raised a demand of Rs 71,848.59 crore against Khan, his wife Rheema and other associates (reported by TOI in a front-page article, 'Pune man holds secret billions' on May 3, 2009). 

Government officials, however, said the recent demand was made following information collected by them from a pen drive and laptop recovered during raids on Hasan Ali and the Tapuriahs. They further said the scope of the probe has been widened to include at least six more countries, which may further push up the demand on Khan. The I-T department is investigating Khan's investment links in these countries. 

At nearly Rs 72,000 crore, the tax demand is nearly half the amount locked up in all tax disputes (direct and indirect), which were estimated at Rs 1.43 lakh crore at the end of March 2010 &#8212; not including the demand on Khan. 

The amount is more than what is being spent on food subsidy (Rs 60,000 crore), primary and secondary education (Rs 63,300 crore) or even the health ministry's budget (Rs 30,456 crore) in 2011-12. *If the government manages to realize the amount from Khan and his associates, which officials admit is a remote possibility*, it would be marginally higher than the Rs 69,400 crore that the government hopes to collect as service tax during the current financial year.

Tax demand on Hasan Ali and associates pegged at Rs 71,845 crore - The Times of India


----------



## jha

Here I am slogging my @$$ to earn enough to meet the ends for my family and these hundreds of Hasan ALIs are being protected by a government whom i did not even vote for. yet my fate is being dictated by these corrupt B@$*@rd$ .. I would welcome any other Party in center but Congress..


----------



## Varad

*Exports cross $200 bn mark in Feb*

India's exports crossed the USD 200 billion mark in the first eleven months of the 2010-11 fiscal, driven by a 50 per cent jump in outward shipments in February on the back of rising demand from the US and other markets.

Exports jumped by 49.8 per cent year-on-year during February to USD 23.6 billion, taking the April-January, 2010-11, figure to USD 208.2 billion, an increase of 31.4 per cent over the year-ago period and past the yearly target of USD 200 billion.

"We have crossed the USD 200 billion mark. The current forecast for the (fiscal) year is USD 230-235 billion," Commerce Secretary Rahul Khullar said.

Imports also went up by 21.2 per cent in February to USD 31.7 billion, leaving a trade deficit to USD 8.1 billion.

During the first 11 months of the financial year, imports grew by 18 per cent to USD 305.3 billion vis-a-vis the same period last year. The trade gap for the period stood at USD 97.1 billion.

"In imports, we will end up (the fiscal) closer to USD 350 billion... On the whole, we are looking at balance of trade at USD 105-115 billion," he said, adding, "(It depends) on how well or bad we do on the export and import fronts." However, the Secretary said that the import figures will change as they will be revised once definitive figures are formulated.

He also said that export numbers for January and February from special economic zones are also coming in, so "by the end of March when I will give you the full year numbers, you should not be surprised if there is a bump up in the exports numbers."

Khullar further said that the sectors which performed well during the 11 months of fiscal include engineering (81 per cent), petroleum and oil lubricants (34 per cent), cotton yarn and made-ups (43 per cent), plastics (41 per cent), chemicals (22 per cent), electronics (40 per cent), carpets (37 per cent) and marine (20 per cent).

"The growth which we are seeing is basically from the markets of Asia, Latin America and Africa. In these new markets demand for our products are increasing," Ramu Deora, the President of India's apex exporters body FIEO, said.

However, Deora said that demand is still weak in several European markets.

The US and Europe were the traditional markets for Indian exporters, but after the global economic crisis, exporters increased their engagement in new markets of Asia, Latin America and Africa.

The government is providing duty incentives to exporters for these new markets.

Exports cross $200 bn mark in Feb


----------



## Vinod2070

Exports should be $400 billions in the next 3-4 years. That will be cool.

Just the IT services exports can reach $200 billions in the next few years if we capture the coming opportunities.


----------



## Varad

*India's food price inflation declines to single digit at 9.52 per cent news	*

Food price inflation in the country, which resumed its declining trend during the latter half of February 2011, declined further and stood at 9.52 per cent during the week ended 26 February 2011 from 10.39 per cent in the previous week.

Food price inflation in the country stood at 22.02 per cent during the comparable week of the previous year.

The decline in food price inflation during the week has been due to lower prices of condiments and spices, fruits and vegetables, some pulses and cereals.

Food articles have a weight of 14.34 in the wholesale price index (WPI) of commodities while primary articles have a weight of 20.12, non-food articles a weight of 4.26 and fuel and power group a weight of 14.91.

Build-up of inflation for the `food articles' group so far during the current financial year (beginning 1 April 2010) was also lower at 8.52 per cent against 20.04 per cent in the similar period of the previous year.

The index for the 'food articles' group declined 0.6 per cent to 178.4 (provisional) during the week ended 26 February 2011 from 179.5 (provisional) in the previous week, due to lower prices of condiments and spices (down 7 per cent), fruits and vegetables and masur (down 2 per cent each) and rice, barley, moong, gram and arhar (down 1 per cent each). However, the prices of egg, fish-marine, bajra, fish-inland, poultry chicken and jowar (up 2 per cent each) and maize, milk and tea (up 1 per cent each) moved up.

Inflation rate for the 'non-food articles' group also edged lower to 29.85 per cent during the week ended 26 February 2011 from 30.81 per cent in the previous week. It was 14.71 per cent during the comparable week of the previous year.

Build-up of inflation for the `non-food articles' group so far during the current financial year was 23.04 per cent against 13.34 per cent in the similar period of the previous year.

The index for the 'non-food articles' group declined 0.8 per cent to 185.3 (provisional) from 186.8 (provisional) in the previous week, due to lower prices of flowers (down 19 per cent), raw rubber (down 3 per cent), raw silk (down 2 per cent) and sunflower and raw jute (down 1 per cent each). However, the prices of castor seed (up 6 per cent), niger seed (up 4 per cent), copra and soyabean (up 2 per cent each) and gaur seed, groundnut seed and fodder (up 1 per cent each) moved up.

Inflation rate for the 'fuel and power' group stood lower at 9.48 per cent during the week ended 26 February 2011 against 12.56 per cent during the previous week. It was 12.35 per cent in the comparable week of the previous year.

Build-up of inflation for the `fuel and power' group so far during the current financial year was 8.78 per cent against 13.08 per cent in the similar week of the previous year.

Inflation rate for the `primary articles' group stood at 13.96 per cent during the week ended 26 February 2011 against 14.85 per cent during the previous week. It was 21.68 per cent during the similar week in the previous year.

Build-up of inflation for the primary articles group so far during the financial year (beginning 1 April 2011) was 11.70 per cent against 19.99 per cent during the comparable period of the [previous year.

The index for the primary articles group declined 0.6 per cent to 186.1 (provisional) during the week ended 26 February 2011 from 187.2 (provisional) during the previous week.

domain-b.com : India's food price inflation declines to single digit at 9.52 per cent


----------



## bhagat

*Exports top $200 bn, CAD seen at 2.5% of GDP*

Indias exports surpassed its annual target of $200 billion during the first eleven months of the current fiscal, up 31.4 per cent, mainly on account of recovery in the US, EU and Japan over the past six months.
According to Morgan Stanley research: The strong bounce in exports reflects the recovery in G3 over the past six months. Other countries in the region have seen a similar rise in exports in the recent period.

Exports in February were up by 49.8 per cent at $23.6 billion year-on-year, taking the cumulative export figure during April-February to $208.2 billion, crossing the yearly target of $200 billion. Imports rose 21.2 per cent to $38.1 billion during the month, taking April-February import figures to $305.3 billion, up 18 per cent during the period, commerce secretary Rahul Khullar said.

We have crossed the $200 billion mark. The current forecast for the fiscal is $230-235 billion...In imports, we will end up (the fiscal) closer to $350 billion... On the whole, we are looking at balance of trade at $105-115 billion, he said.

The trade gap for the April-February period stood at $97.1 billion. Khullar said the import figures will get revised once definitive figures are formulated. The sectors which performed well during the first eleven months included engineering, petroleum and oil lubricants (POL), cotton yarn and made ups, electronics and plastics among others.

Khullar said engineering exports, which constitute about 25 per cent of the total export, are doing remarkably well and are expected to touch $55-56 billion by the end of this year.

However, Khullar said, there are a few sectors where exports are still in the uncomfortable zone including iron ore, fruits and vegetables, and cotton yarn on account of various restrictions on these goods.

He said that there would be an increase in import numbers in March because I expect a correction of about $10 billion because of oil prices and the fact that import data was not captured for couple of months correctly. Due to increasing imports, Indias Current Account Deficit (CAD) would be around 2.5 to 2.8 per cent of the GDP by 2010-11 end.

Talking on levy of MAT on SEZ developers and units, Khullar said, The rules of game are changed mid-stream...I dont rule out the possibility that somebody will drag us to court (on the issue of imposition of MAT on SEZs). No body is going to sit back and just watch somebody taking tax away.

Exports top $200 bn, CAD seen at 2.5% of GDP


----------



## StingRoy

*India&#8217;s bulging grain stocks raise exports hopes*

New Delhi: India&#8217;s bulging grain stocks prior to end-March harvest season make a strong case for lifting export curbs, but analysts say it is unlikely due to political compulsions ahead of state elections in coming months.

At 17.2 million tonnes, wheat stocks on 1 March were more than double the 8.2 million tones target, government sources said on Wednesday, while rice stocks rose to 28.75 million tonnes against a target of 11.8 million tonnes.

The sources said they believe India, the world&#8217;s second-biggest rice and wheat producer, can now afford to allow grains exports, banned since 2007.

India is on course for its second-highest food grains harvest in 2010-11, including a record 81.47 million tonnes wheat, which could help the government rein in food prices and allow overseas sale of wheat and rice.

&#8220;Healthy stocks before the start of harvesting season could help lift the export ban on wheat,&#8221; Veena Sharma, secretary of the Roller Flour Millers Federation of India, told Reuters.

Sharma said the government might review its wheat exports ban decision in May, when the harvest season ends.

India&#8217;s food price index eased to 10.39% in the year to 19 February, having climbed to a year&#8217;s high of 18.32% in late December, government data showed last Thursday.

Analysts, however, said the export curbs are likely to stay.

High food prices pose a political challenge, drawing voter ire ahead of state elections in coming months that will help determine the strength of the ruling Congress party-led coalition for the rest of its term.

&#8220;I don&#8217;t see an immediate withdrawal of the export ban on wheat despite the record production,&#8221; said Veeresh Hiremath, senior analyst with the Hyderabad-based broking Karvy Comtrade.

He also said the government would be keen to observe how procurement of the grain shapes up when harvesting commences later this month.

State-run Food Corp of India, the main grain procurement agency, buys wheat from local farmers between March and May, while it procures rice throughout the year from October.

The government buys rice and wheat from farmers to build reserves for emergency, run various welfare programmes and protect farmers from distress sale.


----------



## StingRoy

* 
India's engineers to lead export surge*

MUMBAI - Brand India is glistening globally as exports in January soared by 32.4% over year-on-year, positioning the country to cross the export target of US$200 billion for the current fiscal year ending March, and likely to smash a record $225 billion. The government now aims to double exports by 2014.

"Measures undertaken by exporters such as increasing productivity, reducing cost and moving up the value chain are now yielding dividends," Minister of State for Commerce and Industry Jyotiraditya Scindia told Asia Times Online. "Various initiatives to reduce transaction cost of Indian exports through a host of measures have also added to it."

India's exports rose 29.5% to $164.7 billion in the first three


quarters of the current fiscal and are likely to remain robust for the next two years, according to the Economic Survey for fiscal 2010-11. Current indications are that India will not only achieve the target of $200 billion but surpass it in 2010-11, it said.

Mumbai-born Scindia, at 40 years of age one of India's more efficient and innovative young leaders, said in an e-mail to Asia Times Online that the country's strategy has been to deepen global market access through trade and economic cooperation agreements. India has recently signed free-trade agreements with the Association of South-East Asian Nations (ASEAN), South Korea, Malaysia and Japan.

Similar trade pacts are being planned for the European Union, Israel, Australia, Indonesia and New Zealand, according to Scindia. "When completed, such agreements would cover over a hundred countries spread across five continents," he said. "These will add to the diversification strategy as well." (For a full text of the interview with Scindia, click here.)

Scindia emphasized that market diversification is necessary for India to ensure sustained export growth, given sluggish demand from traditional markets of North America and Europe. In contrast, emerging economies are expected to grow at about 6.4% to 6.7% GDP annually.

"Our focus [for exports] will be on Malaysia, Thailand, Philippines, Indonesia, South Korea in Asia," Scindia said. "Egypt and South Africa in the African continent; Argentina, Brazil, Chile, Colombia, Mexico and Uruguay in South America."

The diversification strategy appears to be working. The Federation of Indian Export Organisations (FIEO) described the export score for January of $20.6 billion as a "huge jump", with Indian exporters defying odds of growth in an ailing global economy. The 45-year old FIEO has a membership of over 13,000 exporters, which contribute about 70% of India's exports. 

Read more at the link below:
Asia Times Online :: South Asia news, business and economy from India and Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kinetic

For last few years export is crossing the expectation of the Govt of India and now projecting $ 450 billion export by 2013/14. *Is such high export good for the country? * 




*'Govt aiming to increase exports to $450 billion in 3 years'*

'Govt aiming to increase exports to $450-bn in 3 years' - The Economic Times


----------



## Vinod2070

Kinetic said:


> For last few years export is crossing the expectation of the Govt of India and now projecting $ 450 billion export by 2013/14. *Is such high export good for the country? *
> 
> *'Govt aiming to increase exports to $450 billion in 3 years'*
> 
> 'Govt aiming to increase exports to $450-bn in 3 years' - The Economic Times


 
Yes, why not.

Exports and imports both are good for the economy if the overall balance of trade is maintained.

Export means you have value addition happening in your country, that can only be good.

Imports means you are getting something cheaper or better than you can do in your country or importing a needed commodity that is not available locally.


----------



## vamsi

Kinetic said:


> For last few years export is crossing the expectation of the Govt of India and now projecting $ 450 billion export by 2013/14. *Is such high export good for the country? *


 
depends, if our exports are low value or raw materials... esp if raw materials, it may nt be a great thing.... but if our exports major chunk is value added , absolutely great. Thats the reason our trade with china is imbalanced and not ideal... we export raw iron ore and import value added products.... u dont want to be that..... on a whole we have a good prospect for exports growth... many may not know that Manmohan singhs PHD thesis was on EXPOrts..... no wonder why he stresses so much importance on exports growth.


----------



## Varad

*Forex kitty gets a $1.8 bn push*


MUMBAI: Foreign exchange reserves rose $1.8 billion during the week ended March 4 to $285.1 billion, largely on account of revaluation of non-dollar assets in reserves. The government has withdrawn its surplus balances with the Reserve Bank of India, the latest update on the financial sector developments released by the central bank on Friday shows.

The latest figures indicate that of the total foreign exchange reserves comprising foreign currency assets (FCA), gold and special drawing rights (SDR &#8212; reserves currency with the International Monetary Fund) rose $1.54 billion, reflecting the valuation gains in non-dollar assets. The value of SDR and the reserve capital with IMF rose $28 million and $12 million, respectively, during the week.

Forex kitty gets a $1.8 bn push - Economic Times


----------



## bhagat

*Mukesh Ambani appointed Bank of America director*

Reliance Industries Chairman Mukesh Ambani has been appointed as a director on board of Bank of America - the first non-American on the board of the one of the largest financial institutions in the world.


"BofA's shareholders will benefit from the global perspective Ambani brings to our board.


He has demonstrated expertise in risk management and strategic planning across a diverse range of businesses, including energy, information and communications technology, and retail networks," BofA Chairman Charles O Holliday Jr said in a statement.


Ambani is a member of the Indian Prime Minister's Council on Trade and Industry. Among others, he is a member of the Indo-US CEOs Forum, the co-chair of the Japan-India Business Leader's Forum, and India-Russia CEO Council.


The business tycoon also serves on the Foundation Board of the World Economic Forum.


"I am delighted to join the board of BofA. It is a privilege and a great honour for me, as the first non-American citizen to join the board of one of the world's largest financial institutions. I look forward to contributing to the growth and progress of BofA," the BofA statement quoated Ambani as saying.


BofA Chief Executive Officer Brian T Moynihan said the management team looks forward to benefiting from Ambani's judgement and experience.


Ambani would stand for election at annual meeting of shareholders of BofA.

Mukesh Ambani appointed Bank of America director | Deccan Chronicle


----------



## bhagat

*Food inflation down to 3 and 1/2 month low*

Food inflation fell to a three-and-a-half-month low of 9.42 per cent for the week ended March 5 as prices of potato and pulses declined.

The drop in inflation, which is still not in the comfort zone, is viewed as a breather for the government grappling with high price rise of essential commodities.

Food inflation in the previous week was 9.52 per cent. After remaining in double digits for several weeks, food inflation came down to single digit in the last week of February.

This is the lowest rate of food price rise for the week ended November 27 last year when it was 8.69 per cent. The food inflation was 20.59 per cent in the comparable period in 2010.

During the week under review, prices of potato went down by over 9 per cent year-on-year, while that of pulses fell by 3.05 per cent.

The government had earlier exuded confidence that the expected record crop of wheat and pulses will help stabilise the rise in prices of food items. Food inflation remained in the double digits for most of 2010.

However, for the week ended March 5, prices of other food items continued to rise.

Cereal prices went up by 3.88 per cent year-on-year, while rice became dearer by 2.75 per cent. Price of wheat also rose marginally by 0.69 per cent on an annual basis.

While there has been drop in potato prices, vegetables on a whole became dearer by 8.71 per cent on an annual basis. Onion was expensive by 6.65 per cent.

During the week under review, fruit prices rose by 19.39 per cent year-on-year. Milk also became dearer by 7.16 per cent.

Egg, meat and fish prices went up by 13.10 per cent on an annual basis.

Meanwhile, prices of non-food articles went by 23.03 per cent year-on-year. While fuel and power became dearer by 12.79 per cent, petrol became costly by 23.14 per cent.

The headline inflation in the country has remained above 8 per cent since February 2010. According to latest data, the overall inflation in February this year was 8.31 per cent.

The RBI in its quarterly review on Thursday revised upwards the inflation forecast for March-end to 8 per cent from 7 per cent projected earlier.


Read more at: Food inflation down to 3 and 1/2 month low - NDTV Profit


----------



## Varad

*Share of manufacturing in India's GDP to go up to 25 per cent by 2020: Anand Sharma new*


The new manufacturing policy aims to raise the share of manufacturing in the country's gross domestic product (GDP) to at least 25 per cent within the current decade, commerce and industry minister Anand Sharma said.

Manufacturing currently contributes to just about 16 per cent of India's gross domestic product (GDP) despite record growth of 11 per cent over the last few years, he said while delivering the keynote address at the first 'Green Manufacturing Summit' on product, process and technology in New Delhi today.

India's manufacturing sector is expected to grow at 9 per cent in the current financial year, he said.

This is despite the country being ranked second in the world in terms of manufacturing competitiveness, he added.

The policy thrust on manufacturing is not just as an economic imperative, but also as a crucial social imperative integral to our inclusive growth agenda, he said.

"Manufacturing sector engages 11 per cent of India's workforce and contributes to a fifth of our GDP and nearly half of our exports. In the next decade, 100 million people are set to join the workforce and the manufacturing sector alone holds the potential of providing gainful employment to these people," he pointed out.

He said the draft manufacturing policy is ready, which will shortly be discussed at a high level committee on manufacturing to be chaired by the prime minister.

The key objective of this policy will be to enhance the sectoral share of manufacturing to at least 25 per cent of GDP within this decade and to double the current employment in this sector. In the next 5 years, India will witness investments of nearly $200 billion in manufacturing, he added.

Asia, he said, would become the fulcrum of global growth, having a distinct advantage of demography and the availability of rich human resource and a large trained scientific manpower, which has the ability to innovate and adapt to new technologies.

During his deliberation, he also emphasised that the ASEAN has also re-oriented itself effectively as an integrated value chain of manufacturing and in certain segments, especially electronic hardware manufacturing and automobile engineering. They are a force to reckon with, he said.


The Indian economy has seen momentous changes, which has been spearheaded largely by a revolution in the service industry. It is a tribute to the intellectual genius of our people that software development has become synonymous with India," he said.

Emphasising the need of green manufacturing, he said, India has made a commitment to follow a low-carbon growth strategy, which will be a key agenda in the 12th Plan.

There is an emerging global market for environmental goods and services, estimated at $190 billion, which will see an annual growth of 15 per cent, he said.

However, the whole issue of environmental technologies needs to be looked at in the context of the monumental challenges of development and poverty alleviation, he added.

domain-b.com : Share of manufacturing in India's GDP to go up to 25 per cent by 2020: Anand Sharma

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yeti

India Said to Start Next Year With $7.3 Billion Cash Surplus - Bloomberg

The Indian government is likely to open the year starting April 1 with a minimum cash surplus of 330 billion rupees ($7.3 billion), a finance ministry official said yesterday, bolstering its effort to slash the budget deficit to the lowest in four years. 

The government won&#8217;t borrow substantially in the second- half of the next financial year to avoid competing for funds in a period when demand for loans from the private sector typically rises, said the official, who declined to be identified as the budget information was confidential. 

India&#8217;s bonds have rallied in the past two months as higher revenue collections enable the government to cut its budget deficit. Oil prices, which have surged 23 percent in the past year, could derail plans as government subsidizes state-run firms for selling fuel at lower than market prices. 

The surplus &#8220;is positive but the risk of borrowings overshooting next year remains because of food and fuel subsidies,&#8221; Shubhada Rao, chief economist at Mumbai-based Yes Bank Ltd. said in an interview yesterday. &#8220;The surge in oil prices is clearly worrying.&#8221; 

Finance Minister Pranab Mukherjee forecast Feb. 28 the deficit will narrow to 4.6 percent of gross domestic product in the 12 months through March 2012, the lowest since 2008. The deficit is pegged at 5.1 percent in the current financial year. 

Borrowing Calendar 
The government and central bank officials are scheduled to meet on March 25 to fix the borrowing calendar for the first six months of next fiscal year, the official said. Borrowings for the year ending March 31 may be lower than forecast in Mukherjee&#8217;s Feb. 28 budget, as the cash surplus may allow the government to refrain from selling more debt, the official said. 

The yield on the 8.08 percent bond due in August 2022 has dropped 13 basis points over the past two months. India plans to borrow 4.17 trillion rupees next fiscal, from 4.47 trillion rupees this year, according to Mukherjee&#8217;s February budget proposal. 

Faster economic activity has boosted revenue collections by 28 percent to 4.2 trillion rupees in the ten months to January from a year ago, meeting about 80 percent of the target, according to the latest government data. 

India&#8217;s $1.3 trillion economy may expand by as much as 9.25 percent in the year starting April from 8.6 percent in the previous year, the finance ministry forecast last month. The central bank raised interest rates on March 17 to control inflation and said higher global oil prices could derail growth. 

The Reserve Bank of India raised its inflation forecast for the second time since late January as it lifted the benchmark repurchase rate by a quarter-point to 6.75 percent, the eighth move in a year.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Varad

*FII inflows to India in March clock $1.16 billion*


MUMBAI(Commodity Online) : The FIIs (Foreign Institutional Investors) have turned bullish on India, and have invested $1.16 billion (Rs 5,200 crore) in the markets this month, reversing the previous trend of fund outflows exhibited in February. 

Till March 16, the FIIs have invested Rs 5,232.70 crore in equities and bonds, reported Business Standard, quoting SEBI data. 

This adds to the total sum of Rs 7,326.70 crore invested so far in 2011. 

February witnessed a net Rs 3,269.80 crore ($721.33 million) outflow from the domestic market. 

The Union budget 2011 is deemed to have created a positive impact prompting FIIs to come back.

Meanwhile, the socio-political unrest in the MENA (Middle East & North Africa) region and crisis in Japan has been continuing. 

This too appears to have given a fillip to FIIs. 


http://www.commodityonline.com/commodity-stocks/FII-inflows-to-India-in-March-clock-$116-billion-2011-03-18-37361-3-1.html


----------



## Vinod2070

*India to overtake Brazil as sixth largest car maker*

NEW DELHI: Driven by rising purchasing power and a spate of new launches, India will produce 3 million cars by the end of the fiscal, making it the world's sixth largest car manufacturing country in the world after South Korea, said senior officials in automobile companies. 

China tops the list with an annual production of 1.38 crore cars. Currently, India is the seventh largest carmaker after Brazil . The Indian car market, which produced 26.78 lakh cars in the April-February period, will notch up the sixth position due to phenomenal growth in sales this fiscal, beating the Society of Indian Automobile Manufacturers' (SIAM) earlier projection of India finding a place among the world's top six carmakers by 2015. 

With several new launches set to drive up sales, India may produce 34.5 lakh cars in the new fiscal. "Actual sales are much higher than all our projections made in the past. The strong fundamental of the economy and new cars hitting the market are likely to keep the momentum going that should lead to a high growth of 14-16 % in the next fiscal despite the high base of current fiscal," said Sugato Sen, senior director, SIAM. 

Demand in the last fiscal was mainly driven by the new launches. "The demand for newly-launched cars is much higher than our estimates. Just two of our new cars - Alto K10 and Eeco - launched in 2010, forms over 15% of our million cars sold in this fiscal. Helped by rising incomes and buoyant economy, new cars will continue to drive growth in the next fiscal too," said Shashank Srivastava, the chief general manager (marketing) of Maruti Suzuki. 

Maruti's R3, Honda's Brio, Toyota's Liva and GM's Sail are among the 50 new cars, which are set to hit the market by FY12. Fresh capacities, which can produce an additional one million cars, will go on stream next year. Maruti Suzuki is coming up with a new 2.5-lakh cars plant in Haryana, while Renault's 2-lakh cars-a-year plant at Chennai is expected to come up in the new fiscal.

India to overtake Brazil as sixth largest car maker - The Economic Times


----------



## Vinod2070

I would prefer that Indian companies have an increasing share of the Indian automobile market.

The foreign players can be there to provide the competition but let the Indian companies like Tata, Mahindra and Bajaj drive the market.


----------



## Varad

*Yamaha to make India an export hub*

The firm plans to raise its production to one million motorcyclesby 2013 and export to Africa, South America

Japan&#8217;s Yamaha Motor Co. Ltd plans to expand capacity and export motorcycles made in India to Africa and South America in a bid to turn its local business profitable after more than 25 years.

&#8220;We are in a very severe condition,&#8221; Hiroyuki Suzuki, the new managing director and chief executive of India Yamaha Motor Pvt. Ltd, said in an interview on Friday. &#8220;But we aim to break even by 2013 as we are increasing our production capacity.&#8221;

The company manufactures 600,000 motorcycles a year at its Greater Noida plant. &#8220;We plan to raise the capacity of this plant to one million and, by 2013, in the domestic market we aim to sell 800,000 units and 200,000 to be exported,&#8221; Suzuki said.

Yamaha entered India in 1985, partnering tractor maker Escorts Ltd. In 15 years, it sold 2.5 million bikes in the country, cornering 7.2% of market share. In 2000, trying to compete with more fuel-efficient bikes, Yamaha started making low-end models. Its market share fell to 3.6% by 2005-06, and to 2.35% by 2010-11. In the 11 months to February, however, sales rose 22.55% to 251,762 units on the back of India&#8217;s economic growth. The company has sold more than five million motorcycles in India to date, a spokesperson said.

&#8220;The problem with Yamaha... has been of establishing a single brand in the Indian market like (Bajaj Auto Ltd&#8217;s) Pulsar, (Hero Honda Motors Ltd&#8217;s) Splendor or Passion,&#8221; said Jatin Chawla, sector analyst, India Infoline Ltd, a Mumbai-based brokerage. &#8220;Also, they went into the entry-level segment, where you have volumes but no margins. So, Yamaha could neither gain volumes nor margin.&#8221;

Suzuki said he plans to sort these issues over the next two years. Yamaha, he said, is doing a feasibility study to make India an export base for Africa and South America.

&#8220;The African markets need basic models such as Crux and FZ and we will export YBR to South America. In Africa, you see three types of motorcycles&#8212;mopeds, scooters and street models of motorcycles. These motorcycles are also used for commercial purposes. I mean a rider can have two pillion sitting behind him and he can charge fare from them. So, we will have to change specifications of the bikes, which we plan to export,&#8221; he said. Suzuki said the company will also strengthen its research and development division in India with the help of Yamaha Japan to support its export plans.

Up to one million bikes are sold in Africa annually, according to Sugan Palanee, senior partner, auto practice, Ernst and Young Africa. Bajaj Auto, the only Indian motorcycle manufacturer that exports to Africa, has around 25% market share in the entry-level segment; Chinese manufacturers have the rest.

Suzuki said Yamaha plans to diversify in India too. &#8220;We may need at least two years before we come up with a scooter in the 150cc segment,&#8221; he said. &#8220;Going forward, we will bring in motorcycles in the range of 200-250cc.&#8221;

Yamaha to make India an export hub - Home - livemint.com


----------



## Varad

*Govt clears FDI proposals worth Rs 1,290 cr*

The Government approved 14 proposals of foreign direct investment (FDI),including that of Mauritius based Ghir Investments, totalling Rs 1,289.85 crore.
The Foreign Investment Promotion Board (FIPB), however, deferred decisions on 27 proposals, including that of Essar Capital Holdings and Forbo Holding AG, Lindenstrasse, Switzerland.

"Based on the recommendations of FIPB...Government has approved 14 Proposals of FDI amounting to Rs 1289.855 crore," an official statement said.

The FIPB , which falls under the Finance Ministry, gave its nod to Kolkata based Dhunseri Investments FDI proposals worth Rs 715 crore. The company had proposed to issue and allot equity shares to the non-resident shareholders consequent upon demerger.

Ghir Investments got the approval of the Board for induction of foreign equity in an investing company. The Mauritius based company proposes to bring in FDI worth Rs 530 crore.

The other proposals which were cleared include that of Pipavav Shipyard, Gujarat, to undertake additional activity relating to defence sector.

Kyuden International Corporation, Japan also got clearance to set up a joint venture investment company to undertake downstream investments in the business of developing and establishing renewable power projects.

Meanwhile, the next meeting of the FIPB is scheduled to be held on April 20.

As per the statement, the Government deferred decision on the proposal of Verizon Communications India to transfer equity shares to a non-resident group in telecom sector.

Decision on request of Forbo Holding AG, Lindenstrasse, Switzerland, to set up a new wholly owned subsidary to undertake the business of manufacturing, sale, distribution, lease, import and export of power transmission belts, sophisticated conveyor and processing belts was also deferred.

Similarly, the Board put off decision on the proposal of Essar Capital Holdings (India), Mumbai, for acquiring equity shares by way of subscription to new equity shares and/or purchase of existing equity shares in an investing company engaged in the telecom sector.

The FIPB also rejected five proposals including those of Henry Lamotte India and Mecords India Limited, Mumbai.

During April-January 2010-11, India received FDI worth Rs 77,902 crore (USD 17.08 billion), down 29 per cent from Rs 1,09,668 in the same period last year.

Govt clears FDI proposals worth Rs 1,290 cr


----------



## Varad

*India's forex reserves up $1.67bn to $303.51bn
Published on Fri, Mar 25, 2011 at 20:27 | Updated at Fri, Mar 25, 2011 at 20:44 | Source : PTI*

India's foreign exchange reserves surged by USD 1.67 billion to USD 303.51 billion, helped by a healthy increase in foreign currency assets (FCAs) in the week ended March 17.
The reserves had declined by USD 755 million to USD 301.84 billion the week before. FCAs, the biggest component of the foreign reserves, went up by USD 1.47 billion to USD 273.72 billion for the week ended March 17, the Reserve Bank said in its weekly data released this evening.
FCAs, expressed in US dollar terms, include the effect of appreciation or depreciation of the non-US currencies such as the euro, pound and yen, held in the reserves, it said.
India's gold reserves were unchanged at USD 22.14 billion at the end of the reporting week, the central bank said. Both the Special Drawing Rights (SDRs) and reserve position in the International Monetary Fund (IMF) witnessed an increase during the week, the RBI said.
SDRs were at USD 5.229 billion, up USD 60 million from the week before, while there was a USD 140 million increase in India's reserve position in the IMF which stood at USD 2.407 billion as of March 17, the RBI data said.

---------- Post added at 09:10 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:10 AM ----------

India's forex reserves up &#36;1.67bn to &#36;303.51bn - PTI -


----------



## jha

> Russias Bashneft is considering the possibility of the entry of Indias Oil and Natural Gas Corp into its joint-stock capital with a share of 20-25%, according to Alexander Goncharuk, chairman of the Russian oil concerns board of directors.
> 
> We are in talks with ONGC. They are in the active phase. We are discussing the entry of this company into Bashnefts business. And this is not connected solely with
> Trebs-Titov, said Goncharuk.
> 
> Asked if Bashneft was worried by the fact that its potential foreign partner could acquire a blocking stake in its joint-stock capital, Goncharuk noted: Naturally the other side in such talks will aim for a blocking stake. That does not worry us.
> 
> *We are considering the entry of ONGC as one of the variants for the development of Bashneft, as a means of attracting additional funds. If ONGC enters the capital of our company, then it will be present in all our projects, added Goncharuk.*









India's ONGC may get 20-25% in Russia's Bashneft | Russia & India Report


----------



## jha

*Moscow to help build the Chennai metro*



> As part of their plans to deal with the transport crisis, the Chennai authorities had previously decided to build an urban metro as the most important element in the renewed system, which will integrate suburban rail transport and other surface transport.
> 
> It is planned to build about 18 kilometres of underground tunnels and 19 stations.
> 
> The construction process was divided into five lots, each of which was the subject of a separate competition. Gammon and Mosmetrostroy won two of the five competitions. The companies will construct seven underground stations and 6.4 kilometres of tunnel.



Moscow to help build the Chennai metro | Russia & India Report


----------



## jha

*Power panacea for North India*

*Hydropower cooperation is set to scale new heights with a new power plant that can satisfy energy needs of India's northern region.*








> &#8220;India captures your soul,&#8221; exclaimed Alexander Fink, director for international cooperation of the Russian Research Institute, Hydroproject. Late last year, Hydroproject signed a pact with KSK Energy Ventures Limited K.A., under which Russian engineers will develop a technical design for the Upper Subansiri hydro power plant on the Subansiri river in India.
> 
> 
> The new power plant will boast a 230-metre high concrete dam. With 2,000 MW capacity, it could supply power to India&#8217;s entire northeast and satiate the demand for cheap energy in West Bengal and other industrial areas in Northern India.



Power panacea for North India | Russia & India Report

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## EjazR

Indian-run retail giant LuLu enters Saudi market

*Lulu hypermarket sets new standards - Arab News*

RIYADH: Retail giant Lulu further consolidated its dominance in the region by opening a SR220 million new hypermarket in Murabba district here on Sunday.

Prince Saud bin Abdullah, son of Custodian of the Two Holy Mosques King Abdullah, opened the new hypermarket.

The district is a busy and bustling area predominantly inhabited by hundreds of thousands of Asian and Arab expatriates.

Speaking after a tour of the hypermarket with Lulu Managing Director M. A. Yusuffali, Prince Saud said: &#8220;The opening of this hypermarket is a manifestation of the cordial relationship that exists between the Kingdom and India over the years. Lulu&#8217;s confidence in the local economy has emboldened it plan to invest in new hypermarkets across Riyadh, Jeddah and the Eastern Province.&#8221;

At a press conference later, Yusuffali thanked the Kingdom for the support and encouragement provided to Lulu.

The Kingdom has ensured peace and security, which are top priorities for the business community. &#8220;There is good governance and security in this great country,&#8221; said the Indian billionaire, allaying fears of the business gentry.

He also said he would go ahead with his publicized SR2 billion investment plan in Saudi Arabia.

&#8220;Within three years from now, Lulu will hire some 4,000 Saudi nationals. About 350 of them are currently working in this new hypermarket,&#8221; he said.

Deputy Commerce & Industry Minister Ahmad Al-Oufi, Riyadh Chamber of Commerce and Industry Chairman Abdulrahman Al-Jeraisy, Indian Ambassador Talmiz Ahmad, Bank of Baroda Chairman M.D. Mallya, Bank Albilad Chairman Nasser Ibrahim Al-Subeai, and Emke Group CEO Saifee T. Rupawala were among the large number of dignitaries present at the event.

Yusuffali said he plans to open his next store in Batha area here within the next three months. Plans are under way to open several other Lulu hypermarkets and department stores in Makkah, Madinah, Jeddah and other cities.

&#8220;The roll-out of new stores is an integral element of our &#8216;Achieve 100&#8217; game plan,&#8221; he said.

&#8220;Six new stores will raise our tally to 93, and a further seven will come on board before the year-end,&#8221; he said, adding that this new hypermarket in Riyadh is its 89th branch.

&#8220;Commodities will be cheaper in the Kingdom&#8217;s Lulu stores,&#8221; he emphasized. The new hypermarket, with a total of 40 check-out counters, is located at Riyadh Avenue Mall, which has a separate Malabar Gold section.

The new hypermarket features more than 100,000 products, including grocery items.

One of its major strengths is its fresh food section with fruit, vegetables, dairy products, meat, fish, and hot and cold ready-to-eat food.

It also has a huge area dedicated to department store items such as electronics, IT products, home appliances, sports, stationery, furnishings and furniture and fashion brands.

Lulu, which accounts for nearly a third of the Gulf&#8217;s retail market with footfall exceeding 425,000 every day, employs 26,000 people.

In keeping with its endeavor to provide the best quality products in the most hygienic way, it has invested heavily in special areas like state-of-the-art storing facilities, and latest baking and cooking machines.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## StingRoy

*India February Exports Rise 49.7%*

NEW DELHI -- India's merchandise exports rose 49.7% to $23.5 billion in February from a year earlier, according to provisional data issued Friday by the Ministry of Commerce.

The government didn't give any reasons for the growth in exports.

Imports rose 21.2% to $31.7 billion, largely due to a rise in non-oil imports, which were up 31% from a year earlier to $23.4 billion.

Oil imports in February fell 0.3% to $8.21 billion.

India's February trade deficit narrowed to $8.1 billion from $10.4 billion a year earlier, the data showed.

Oil imports during April to February, the first 11 months of the just-ended fiscal year, rose 12.4% to $88.1 billion, while non-oil imports rose 20.4% to $217.1 billion.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Yeti

Indias exports grew by an impressive 50 per cent in February, crossing the $200 billion mark during the first eleven months of 2010-11 on the back of rising demand from the U.S. and other markets.

Exports went up by 49.7 per cent year-on-year during February to $ 23.5 billion, taking the April-February 2010-11 figure to $ 208.2 billion, an increase of 31.4 per cent over the year-ago period and past the yearly target of $ 200 billion.

Imports also increased by 21.2 per cent in the month under review to $ 31.7 billion, leaving a trade deficit of $ 8.1 billion, according to the Commerce Ministry data released on Friday.

During April-February 2010-11, imports grew by 18 per cent to $ 305.3 billion over the same period last year. The trade gap for the period stood at $ 97 billion.

The exporting sectors which performed well during the 11 months of fiscal include engineering (81 per cent), petroleum and oil lubricants (34 per cent), cotton yarn and made-ups (43 per cent), chemicals (22 per cent) and electronics (40 per cent).

The growth which we are seeing is basically from the markets of Asia, Latin America and Africa. In these new markets demand for our products are increasing, Ramu Deora, the President of Indias apex exporters body FIEO, said.

However, Mr. Deora said that demand is still weak in several European markets.

The U.S. and Europe were the traditional markets for Indian exporters, but after the global economic crisis, exporters increased their engagement in new markets of Asia, Latin America and Africa.

The government is providing duty incentives to exporters for these new markets.

Commerce Secretary Rahul Khullar had said that going by this trend, the countrys exports are expected to touch the figures of $ 230-235 billion. Imports may end up to $ 350 billion and balance of trade to $ 105-115 billion by the end of 2010-11.

Oil imports in February dipped by 0.3 per cent to $ 8.21 billion from $ 8.24 billion in February 2010. However, non-oil imports grew by 31 per cent to $ 23.48 billion from $ 17.9 billion. 


The Hindu : Business / Economy : Exports cross $200 billion mark in February

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yeti

India Exceeds the UK in Manufacturing Growth | TopNews United States


There can be some future concern for the manufacturing sector of the UK. Amid the fear of political turmoil in Arab nations, the manufacturing purchasing index dropped to 57.1 from a reading of 61 in February.

Many analysts attribute this slowdown in the manufacturing activity to the uncertainty looming over the Japanese economy and the potential threats of the UN sanctions in Libya and many other neighboring countries.

Responding to the slow pace of the manufacturing sector, Rob Dobson, an Economist at Markit, the polling company that produces the report, claimed, &#8220;The big question is therefore whether the drop in order-book growth represents a gathering in momentum of a more worrying slowdown which, alongside rising inflationary pressures, raises the risk of stagflation&#8221;.

Contrary to the UK, India and China showed a consolidated performance on the Purchasing Managers&#8217; Index (PMI). Further, the report confirmed about the rising consumer demand amidst rising inflation and other global factors.

Moreover, the exports reached at $23.6 billion in February, an increase of 49.7% and Imports gained to notch up at $31.7 billion, an increase of 21.2 %. With consumer demand at a rise, many analysts believe that economic growth is not a major confirm for India in a long run.

Though the manufacturing sector got a jolt during the downturn, this was the only economic sector which outplayed the economic distress to recover fully.


----------



## Veeru

*India&#8217;s gold demand to grow to 1,200 tonnes by 2020: World Gold Council*

Mumbai, March 31: 

Gold demand in India will continue to grow and is likely to reach 1,200 tonnes or approximately Rs 2.5 trillion by 2020, at current price levels, according to a research by World Gold Council (WGC).

&#8220;The rise of India as an economic power will continue to have gold at its heart. India already occupies a unique position in the world gold market, and as private wealth in India surges over the next ten years, so will Indian demand for gold,&#8221; WGC Managing Director, India and the Middle East, Mr Ajay Mitra said in a statement here.

Indian gold demand has grown 25 per cent despite 400 per cent price rise of the rupee in the last decade, it said adding that this research reaffirms the country as a key driver of global gold demand and expects increase by over 30 per cent in real terms, it said.

&#8216;India: Heart of Gold&#8217; is the second in a series of WGC research with focus on India, which includes forecasts from the Centre for Monitoring the Indian Economy (CMIE).

Mr Mitra said: &#8220;Furthermore, gold will remain auspicious given its connection with tradition, whether religious or attitudinal, will remain powerful.&#8221;

He pointed out that Indians tend to be risk averse and place great faith in the wealth preservation qualities of gold, which inspires confidence, stability and security.

&#8220;Therefore, the view that Indian demand for gold will be driven by the concept of enduring value, not price,&#8221; he said.

Business Line : Industry & Economy / Economy : India&rsquo;s gold demand to grow to 1,200 tonnes by 2020: WGC


----------



## Veeru

*Indian companies provided 60,000 to Americans*

NEW DELHI: Indian companies helped save thousands of jobs in the US through acquisitions of local firms in the world's largest economy during the past five years, a survey by industry body CII said.

"Since 2005, nearly two-thirds of Indian companies have added jobs to their US operations and more than 80% workers at these companies are hired locally," the study said.

*The findings of the survey conducted among 35 Indian companies having operations in the US and employing more than 60,000 people in the country - majority of them being American citizens - was released in Washington .*

These companies representing sectors such as pharmaceuticals, telecommunications, healthcare, energy, iron & steel and information technology , helped save over 2,500 jobs from being eliminated due to their acquisition of US firms.

"Indian businesses have invested widely in the US economy in diverse sectors in the fields of services and manufacturing," Indian Ambassador to the US Meera Shankar said. 

Indian companies saved thousands of jobs in US: CII - The Economic Times


----------



## Veeru

*Hero Honda sales up 24% in March*

Press Trust of India / New Delhi April 01, 2011, 20:06 IST

The country's largest two-wheeler maker Hero Honda today reported *its highest ever sales for a month in March at 5,15,852 units,* registering a jump of 24.41%.

The company had sold 4,14,638 units during the same month of last year, Hero Honda Motors (HHML) said in a statement.
For the entire 2010-11 fiscal, HHML crossed 50-lakh sales mark by dispatching a cumulative sales of 54,02,444 units as against 46,00,130 units in the previous fiscal, up 17.44%, it added.

"We are delighted with this year's sales performance, far surpassing our initial guidance of 5 million. Our growth rate is reflective of our strategic and marketing prowess, which has ensured our sustained market leadership," Hero Honda Motors Managing Director and CEO Pawan Munjal said.

In December last year, the Indian promoter of the two-wheeler maker, the BM Munjal family, had agreed to buyout the entire 26% stake of the Japanese promoter Honda in Hero Honda for Rs 3,841.83 crore.

"Hero Honda initiated strategic and structural changes this fiscal, which will begin to take effect in the near future. We are confident that our initiatives will allow us to build on our leadership position. We will actively look at exploring opportunities in newer markets, establishing a new brand identity and further enhancing our in-house resources," Munjal said.

During the last fiscal, the company had launched seven new models, including variants and refreshes, across various segments.

Hero Honda sales up 24% in March


----------



## Veeru

*TVS Motor&#8217;s total sales up 33 p.c. in 2010-11*






H. S. Goindi, President Marketing TVS Motors during the launch of India's first Motorcycle with ABS Apache "RTR 180 ABS" (Anti-lock Braking System technology), in New Delhi on March 11, 2011. Photo: Shanker Chakravarty 


Chennai-based TVS Motor Company today reported a 28.16 per cent jump in sales for March to 1,91,208 units from 1,49,194 units in the corresponding month of 2010.

For the entire 2010-11 fiscal, the company&#8217;s sales jumped by 33.17 per cent to 20,46,668 units from 15,36,919 units in the previous fiscal, TVS Motor Company said in a statement.

During March, 2011, TVS Motor&#8217;s two-wheeler sales witnessed a 27.27 per cent increase at 1,86,781 units from 1,46,763 units in the same month last year, it added.

Motorcycle sales of the company rose by 24.16 per cent last month to 79,642 units from 64,147 units in the year-ago period, it said.

The domestic two-wheeler maker&#8217;s sales in March, 2011, stood at 1,62,719 units, up 28.43 per cent over 1,26,696 units in the same month of 2010.

The company said its exports of two-wheelers during the month rose by 31.06 per cent to 26,979 units, as against 20,585 units in March, 2010.

Total three-wheeler sales also soared by 82.11 per cent to 4,427 units in last month from 2,431 units in the same month of 2010, the statement said.

During the 2010-11 fiscal, TVS Motor Company&#8217;s total two-wheeler sales rose by 31.86 per cent to 20,06,808 units from 15,21,939 units in the previous fiscal. 

The Hindu : Business / Companies : TVS Motor&rsquo;s total sales up 33 p.c. in 2010-11


----------



## bhagat

*Boom times for India's aviation industry*


India&#8217;s aviation industry is taking off again. Between 2009 and 2010 domestic passenger traffic grew 19% - an impressive figure considering the 2008 global financial meltdown that led airlines around the world, including those in India, to ask for government bailouts.

&#8220;I have never seen such a dramatic change in the market character in such a short span of time,&#8221; analyst Kapil Kaul, who runs the Center for Asia Pacific Aviation, said.

He notes that less than 2% of India&#8217;s 1.2 billion population travels by air, which points to massive potential for growth.

&#8220;We&#8217;ve not even started. We could see potentially at least three to five decades of very high and profitable growth,&#8221; Kaul said.

Over the last five years, the industry has expanded, but it hasn&#8217;t been profitable, he said. But he thinks that will change and foresees a future of sustainable growth and profit making. 

So far the big winners have been the low-cost carriers.

One of the newest to take off in India has been 5-year-old no-frills carrier IndiGo, which has climbed to the top of the pack.

Its kitschy advertisements, reputation for good customer service and low fares are making a mark on the industry.

The financial meltdown took a heavy toll on the global aviation business. But the Indian industry didn&#8217;t experience a &#8220;dramatic fall,&#8221; said IndiGo President Aditya Ghosh. "In the worst year in the aviation business ever India only dipped 5%,&#8221; he told CNN. &#8220;Now in that same year we grew by 46% in India. IndiGo grew by 46%.&#8221;

How did IndiGo manage that? One factor is that &#8220;we kept consistently bringing aircraft in,&#8221; Ghosh said.

IndiGo Airlines made history this year with the single largest aircraft deal in global history. The company made an order for 180 aircraft worth more than $15 billion. 

IndiGo will need those planes if it continues to grow the way it has. This year the Indian government gave the company the go-ahead to start international service. Airlines in India are required to operate in the country for five years before being allowed to start flying internationally.

But growth certainly has its limits in India, where airlines contend with some of the world&#8217;s highest fuel taxes, insufficient infrastructure and a massive bureaucracy.

&#8220;While we were constructing this airport, we had to contend with 58 government departments. During this period, we had to contend with 100 court cases to take care of encroachments in this area,&#8221; said Aniruddha Ganguly.

Ganguly is the group head of business integration for GMR Group, the company that built Delhi Airport&#8217;s new $1.3 billion Terminal 3. He says the terminal was built on time despite the roadblocks.

&#8220;I would say that the country over the years has learnt the art of overcoming obstacles,&#8221; Ganguly said.

IndiGo&#8217;s Ghosh says the opportunities outweigh the challenges.

&#8220;Either I could work in another part of the world where fuel taxes are low and there are more efficiencies in some sectors but there is hardly any growth, or work in India where there is a 15% to 20% growth in passenger numbers every year and for the foreseeable future.&#8221;

Analysts say in the next decade India will need three times the number of airports that it has today. Since it doesn&#8217;t have enough skilled labor to build them or pilots to fly the planes, people with the right skills in developed nations with wilting economies may want to look east for opportunities

Boom times for India&#039;s aviation industry &#8211; Business 360 - CNN.com Blogs


----------



## Abingdonboy

I was wondering if the Central Bank of India (CBI) is independent like the Bank of Englan in the Uk or government run?
Both have their merits but for a country like India an independent central bank makes sense otherwise there would be huge unnecessary an unsustainable outlay in the lead up to elections. For the last 20 yrs this may not have been an issue if it is government run as MMS is a BRILLIANT economist but he is the exception.


----------



## SpArK

*Harley-Davidson India launches the new 2011 Forty-Eight at Rs. 8.5 lakh!​*
The American motorcycle giant has introduced a new model from its 2011 line-up for the Indian market, the all-new Forty-Eight with an attractive price-tag of Rs. 8.50 lakh (ex-showroom, Delhi)









Harley-Davison India today announced the addition of another spectacular model to its existing product portfolio, the all-new Forty-Eight. The pricing for the Forty-Eight is what we would say extremely aggressive and competitive at Rs. 8.50 lakh (ex-showrrom, Delhi) and the bookings will commence from April 2011. The bike will be available across the five Harley-Davidson dealerships in the country alongside the existing 2011 product line-up.

Featuring the trademark Sportster peanut fuel tank design, the Forty-Eight is powered by the rowdy and powerful Evoltuon 1200cc V-Twin motor that churns out oodles of torque and the typically Harley engine feel. Oozing tonnes of brawn and attitude, the Forty-Eight is a bruiser of a bike from the Amercian giant that was introduced way back in 1957 when the culture of custom motorcycles became hugely popular amongst the Harley-Davidson fanatics. In its modern-day iteration, the Forty-Eight offers the same old-school charm but with todays tech like electronic sequential fuel injection and modern suspension components.







Offered as a single-seater with an exquisitely done textured saddle for the rider, there are a host of accessories like pillion seat, footpegs and backrest if one wants to carry a pillion along on the ride. Bookings for the Forty-Eight will commence in April 2011, at Harley-Davidson dealerships around India.

Harley-Davidson India launches the new 2011 Forty-Eight at Rs. 8.5 lakh!

---------- Post added at 01:31 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:31 AM ----------

*Harley-Davidson India launches the new 2011 Forty-Eight at Rs. 8.5 lakh!​*
The American motorcycle giant has introduced a new model from its 2011 line-up for the Indian market, the all-new Forty-Eight with an attractive price-tag of Rs. 8.50 lakh (ex-showroom, Delhi)








Harley-Davison India today announced the addition of another spectacular model to its existing product portfolio, the all-new Forty-Eight. The pricing for the Forty-Eight is what we would say extremely aggressive and competitive at Rs. 8.50 lakh (ex-showrrom, Delhi) and the bookings will commence from April 2011. The bike will be available across the five Harley-Davidson dealerships in the country alongside the existing 2011 product line-up.

Featuring the trademark Sportster &#8220;peanut&#8217; fuel tank design, the Forty-Eight is powered by the rowdy and powerful Evoltuon 1200cc V-Twin motor that churns out oodles of torque and the typically Harley engine feel. Oozing tonnes of brawn and attitude, the Forty-Eight is a bruiser of a bike from the Amercian giant that was introduced way back in 1957 when the culture of custom motorcycles became hugely popular amongst the Harley-Davidson fanatics. In its modern-day iteration, the Forty-Eight offers the same old-school charm but with today&#8217;s tech like electronic sequential fuel injection and modern suspension components.







Offered as a single-seater with an exquisitely done textured saddle for the rider, there are a host of accessories like pillion seat, footpegs and backrest if one wants to carry a pillion along on the ride. Bookings for the Forty-Eight will commence in April 2011, at Harley-Davidson dealerships around India.

Harley-Davidson India launches the new 2011 Forty-Eight at Rs. 8.5 lakh!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

*PM-led council to deliberate on India-Australia FTA​*
A council headed by Prime Minister Manmohan Singh would deliberate on the feasibility of starting a dialogue on a Free Trade Agreement (FTA) between India and Australia, besides a more comprehensive agreement with Indonesia.

The Trade and Economic Relations Committee would meet at the Prime Minister&#8217;s residence tomorrow and also take up the issue of a India-European Union FTA, ahead of the talks in Brussels to free markets of 2 billion people, officials told Business Standard.

A Joint Study Group (JSG) had recommended that FTA between India and Australia be signed. The report said trade between the two was rising and had vast potential. It said trade relations between the two countries could be further given a boost with liberalisation like removing tariff and non-tariff barriers, etc, that might form part of FTA.
The bilateral trade between India and Australia expanded around 10 per cent to reach $13.79 billion during 2009-10.

A wider Comprehensive Economic Cooperation Agreement (CECA) with Indonesia would also be taken up. The meeting would also discuss a report by the JSG that favoured constituting a bilateral Trade Negotiations Committee and starting negotiations on Trade in Goods, Trade in Services, Investment and other areas of cooperation with an ultimate aim of signing CECA with the South-east Asian country.

Indonesia accounts for 0.55 per cent of Foreign Direct Investment into India. The trade between the two countries grew by 27 per cent to stand at $11.72 billion in 2009-10.

The committee would also assess setting up a joint study group for a possible free trade pact between India and the Common Market for Eastern and Southern Africa.

India has already implemented free trade pacts with South Korea and the Association of South-east Asian Nations and signed comprehensive pacts with Japan and Malaysia.

The panel would also take up the issue of signing a broad-based trade and investment agreement with EU.

Officials from both sides have been engaging themselves with resolving differences on issues like opening of markets in auto and auto components, wines and spirits and intellectual and property rights and services.

According to officials, the two sides have agreed on four of the 12 key areas that have been in negotiations since June 2007 for BTIA, aimed at freeing vast markets of about two billion people to mutual advantage.

While the EU wants India to eliminate or drastically reduce tariff on Completely Built Units (CBUs) and Completely Knocked Down units (CKDs) in passenger cars, the Indian negotiators are opposing this to protect the domestic industry.

The 27-nation bloc also wants India to open its services sector, including foreign direct investment in retail, banking and other financial services. Bills to increase FDI cap in private insurance companies in India from 26 per cent to 49 per cent is pending with the standing committee on finance, while another bill to increase voting power in private sector bank in line with stakeholders&#8217; equity was tabled in Parliament in the Budget session last month. FDI in retail has been a controversial area and may not be touched, at least till the current assembly elections.

Meanwhile, Commerce Secretary Rahul Khullar is scheduled to visit Brussels later this week to discuss BTIA with EU officials.


PM-led council to deliberate on India-Australia FTA


----------



## SpArK

*India, Spain JV biotech plant inaugurated​*
April 5, 2011: 
Bhopal, Apr 5 An India-Spain joint venture to manufacture, among other things, molecular biology enzymes/reagent widely used in the biotechnology field, was inaugurated here on Tuesday.

&#8220;3B Blackbio Biotech India Ltd&#8221; is a joint venture company of Kilpest India Ltd, a leading agrochemical company in central India, and two Spanish biotechnology companies.

It will also make molecular diagnostic kit based on Spanish patented technology for various diseases like Tuberculosis diagnostic,1st and 2nd line drug resistance tuberculosis, Malaria (Pf Vivax/Pf Falciparum), Dengue HPV, HBV and HCV, a Kilpest release said.

It will also provide early septicemia detection within 6 hours through universal bacterial & fungal identification kit and treatment for diabetes (risk prediction & drug metabolism).

The joint venture will help in research and development of new tools in the field of personalised medicines, medical diagnostic, pharmacogenomics as well as provide diagnostic tests to predict drug treatment effectiveness. It will also enter the field of nutrigenomics.

The plant was inaugurated by Madhya Pradesh Health minister Mr Narottam Mishra.

Mr Erik Rovina Mardones, commercial counsellor in the Embassy of Spain and Mr Adrian Gutierrez, chief representative CDTI (Spain&#8217;s national innovative agency, ministry of science and technology) were also present on the occasion.

Business Line : Industry & Economy / Economy : India, Spain JV biotech plant inaugurated

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

*Indian companies urged to invest in Tanzania energy * 
Tuesday, 05 April 2011 21:47

By Alawi Masare
The Citizen Reporter
Dar es Salaam. The government has advised Indian engineering companies to invest in energy and mineral sectors to help the country get out of power blues and support small scale miners through supply of equipments.

Commissioner for energy and petroleum affairs in the ministry of energy and minerals, Mr Bashir Mrindoko, made the call in Dar es Salaam on Monday to representatives of 15 Indian engineering companies who met their Tanzanian counterparts in the city, seeking to identify areas for investment partnerships.

&#8220;About 85 per cent of the Tanzanian population has no access to power...we need your companies to invest in this sector in order to widen the electricity coverage in rural areas,&#8221; said Eng Mrindoko.

Earlier, the leader of the delegation, Mr Jaysinh Babla, urged his colleagues to explore the available opportunities in the sectors in their bid to strengthen and expand the existing trading relationship between Tanzania and India.

&#8220;India and Tanzania have long term multifaceted relationship which is strengthening over the years. It is high time now to trade with us and my colleagues you can start investing in solar energy to lighten villages which have no access to power,&#8221; said Mr Babla.
The companies are also among nearly 13,000 members of the EEPC INDIA.


----------



## StingRoy

*World's super-rich see Mumbai as future hub*

MUMBAI: The globally wealthy see New York and London remaining the world's leading hubs over the next decade but emerging centres like Mumbai, Shanghai and Sao Paulo are fast catching up as future cities. Mumbai's importance increased by 118% from 2010, the highest among 20 world cities, according to the 2011 edition of The Wealth Report, launched by Knight Frank and Citi Private Bank on Wednesday.

The survey covered 5,000 ultra-high net worth individuals (UHNWI) who are clients of Citi Private Bank and based in 36 countries. Each is worth on an average $100 million (approx Rs 450 crore). The report shows that prime property remains important to the world's wealthiest people . On average, property accounts for 35% of UHNWI investment portfolios, second in importance only to investing in their own businesses. India has 47 dollar billionaires and 1.27 lakh high net worth individuals. The US has 396 billionaires, China 72, Russia 58 and the UK 42.

The key findings of the survey reveal that almost 40% of the world's most exclusive residential property markets increased in value during 2010. Six of the ten biggest risers were in Asia. Luxury property price growth was highest in Shanghai with a 21% increase. London and New York saw increases of 10% and 13% respectively. Monaco remained the most expensive residential location in the world, followed by London.

"Almost 40% of the 85 prime city and second-home locations in 40 countries that were analyzed by the report's Prime International Index (Piri) rose in value during 2010, 17 of them by 10% or more," said the report. However , a number of locations, saw values fall significantly. These include Dublin (-25 %) and Dubai (- 10%).

Schooling and tax are growing drivers for superrich property purchases; 29% of Southeast Asia secondhome buyers cite education of children as their main second-home purchase reason. "For those UHNWIs who change their main country of residence, tax is the biggest motivator," it said. 64% of the wealthy said they will increase their charitable giving over the next five years.

Andrew Shirley, editor of The Wealth Report, said, "The collective worth of the global HNWI community increased by 22% last year, so it is not surprising that many of the world's luxury property markets benefited." The biggest increase in wealth was in Asia Pacific (+35%) and that is where the survey also recorded the biggest increase in property prices.

"However, it is not just wealth creation that is ensuring that the international prime property market contains players from more countries than ever before. As we have seen recently in North Africa and the Middle East, a number of major geopolitical shifts are now playing out around the world. These all serve to enhance the desirability of true global centres, like London and New York," said the report.

Tina Fordham, senior political analyst, Citi Private Bank, said, "When it comes to the impact of politics on the global investment environment , 2011 has so far proved to be the year of living dangerously . 51% of the individuals surveyed for this report said they were 'more concerned' about global political instability than in the past five years while 55% are more worried about the state of the global economy than five years ago."


----------



## StingRoy

*Double-digit pay hikes for techies this year*

BANGALORE: The salary increment season has just started. And techies have something to look forward to. In contrast to the salary cuts and the single-digit hikes during the slowdown years, increments this year are expected to be in double digits for most.

The surge in demand for IT globally and rising customer confidence have substantially increased the demand for people. A quick check done by TOI found that average increments would be in the 12% to 15% range. People in specialized areas, like the product space, are expected to get up to 20% or more.

Fresher salaries/stipends are already up by 10% to 15% compared to last year. Hires from premier educational institutions have seen 15% to 20% increases this year. Recruiters say the country's top tech firms - TCS, Wipro, Infosys, HCL and Cognizant - are considering a 10% to 15% average hike this year. A senior official at Infosys said the company is looking at a pay hike in June and that it should be in the range of 10% to 12%. 

...


----------



## cybertron

*Crude prices, inflation to hit India: ADB*

Projecting a lower economic growth at 8.2 per cent in India in this fiscal,
Manila-based Asian Development Bank on Wednesday warned that surging global crude oil prices will drive inflation requiring strong fiscal and monetary tightening measures. The ADB Outlook 2011 released on Wednesday said India&#8217;s GDP growth will expand by 8.2 per cent in 2011-12, down from an estimated 8.6 per cent for 2010-11. Growth is expected to bounce back to 8.8 per cent in 2012-13 as investment and overall economic activity pick up and planned reforms move forward.

The pre-budget economic survey had projected economic growth of 9 per cent plus-minus 0.25 per cent for 2011-12.

ADB principal economist Rana Hasan said the economic survey had apparently taken average global crude oil prices at $ 90 a barrel whereas ADB projections are based on the assumption that average global crude oil prices would be around $ 104 a barrel in 2011-12 and $112 a barrel in 2012-13. Also, the models adopted for arriving at growth projections are different.

After reaching an estimated 9.2 per cent in 2010-11, the average annual wholesale price inflation for 2011-12 and 2012-13 is expected to dip to 7.8 per cent and 6.5 per cent respectively as monetary policy remained tight, although firm oil prices will remain a strong downside risk.

Continued inflationary pressure coupled with a pullback in private investment and structural obstacles present challenges going forward. Fiscal and monetary policies will also remain less accommodating than in the past as the government follows its fiscal consolidation roadmap and the Reserve bank of India acts to anchor inflation expectations. ADB did not expect much impact of food prices on inflation.

Hasan said he expected Reserve Bank of India to raise key short-term rates by 50 basis points this year on account of surging crude oil prices driving India&#8217;s inflation. &#8220;Managing inflation is not going to be easy for developing Asia including India as monetary policy tightening is going to push up interest rates.&#8221;

Hasan also said ADB prescribes more south-south cooperation to increase exports and investments among developing countries as the US, Europe and Japan would witness slow recovery. He, however, ruled out the possibility of double-dip depression in industrialised nations in the next two years.

&#8220;The silver lining for India is that food inflation has forced policy makers to focus on second green revolution, improving supply chain and farm productivity,&#8221; he said. The government needed to tackle structural constraints including the poor agriculture supply chain and farm productivity. A positive start has been made with programmes to remove production and distribution bottlenecks.

http://www.mydigitalfc.com/economy-watch/crude-prices-inflation-hit-india-adb-963

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

*IHG to invest $30-mn in India over next five years​*
Global hospitality chain InterContinental Hotels Group (IHG) is looking at investing $30-million in India over the next five-years.

The company has signed a joint venture partnership with Duet India Hotels Group (DIHL), the hotel investment arm of global asset manager Duet Group, to develop 19 new Holiday Inn Express hotels in India.

IHG will invest through a 24% equity stake.
"We are investing a small amount of our own capital in India along with a strategic partner who knows the market. We are developing the Holiday Inn Express brand across India keeping in view the strong economic growth and an expanding middle-class in India," IHG said in a statement.

"We forecast a strong demand for mid-market and select service hotels in the country," IHG's Chief Financial Officer Richard Solomons said.

These 19 Holiday Inn Express hotels will add around 3,300 rooms to IHG's current India development pipeline of over 10,000 rooms (46 hotels) and are expected to be operational by 2016, he added.

The hotels will be primarily located in India's major metros and key secondary cities, which are well positioned to drive growth and continued investment opportunities including New Delhi, Mumbai and Bangalore.

The company expects to have a 150-hotel presence by 2020. These hotels will address the needs of internationally branded and high-quality hotels for domestic travellers.

IHG operates around 2,075 Holiday Inn Express hotels and 494 hotels are under development around the world.

IHG to invest $30-mn in India over next five years


----------



## SpArK

*SPAR hypermarket expands India operations​*






BANGALURU (Commodity Online): SPAR, the world's largest independent food retail chain spread across 34 countries, unveiled its first single floor hypermarket in Pune, spread over 37000 sq. ft. 

This is the 7th SPAR store in India, with the other 6 located in Bangalore, Hyderabad, Mangalore and Delhi.

The initiative is in arrangement with Max Hypermarkets India Pvt. Ltd. (part of the Dubai based Landmark Group) which has a license agreement with SPAR International to open SPAR stores in India. 

Commodity Stocks News | SPAR hypermarket expands India operations | 07 April 2011 | www.commodityonline.com


----------



## SpArK

*BMW posts highest ever monthly sales in India in March​*

NEW DELHI: German luxury carmaker BMW today reported its highest ever monthly sales in India clocking 1,027 units in March and said it will decide by next month on further increasing output from its Chennai plant. 

"There is a lot of demand for luxury cars in India and I am not surprised by our March sales. I am expecting another good sales in April as well," BMW India President Andreas Schaaf told PTI. 

In March this year the company sold 1,027 units, up 69.75 per cent from 605 units in the same month last year. The firm's previous best ever monthly sales in India was in December 2010 at 901 units. 

Asked if the company would face production constraints due to the high demand considering it has an annual output of only 10,000 units on a singlet shift, he replied in the negative. 

"Our Chennai plant is flexible and we can increase the output with a second shift. It is no brainer that we will need to have a second shift and we have to decide within the next month on the second shift," Schaaf said. 

He, however, did not share by how much the output from the Chennai plant could increase when it goes for a second shift. Last month BMW had increased the production capacity of the Chennai plant to 10,000 per year from 8,000 units earlier. 

Upbeat on the March sales, Schaaf said: "BMW India is proud to become the first luxury car manufacturer to cross the 1,000 mark in a single month...As the market leader in the Indian luxury car segment, I am convinced that we are well- positioned for a very promising future." 

During March, BMW's rivals and compatriots Mercedes-Benz and Audi also reported highest ever monthly sales. 

Mercedes-Benz India reported 89.32 per cent rise in its sales for March at 833 units. Audi saw its sales climbing by over three-fold jump to 681 units.

BMW posts highest ever monthly sales in India in March - The Economic Times


----------



## Varad

*Auto exports clock 30% growth in 2010-11*

NEW DELHI, APRIL 8: 
Automobile exports from India grew at a robust 29.64 per cent in 2010-11 riding on two-wheelers and commercial vehicles despite a sluggish demand from Europe, one of the main markets for small cars.

According to the figures released by the Society of Indian Automobile Manufacturers (SIAM), total exports from the country stood at 23,39,333 units in last fiscal compared to 18,04,426 units in the year&#8212;ago period.

During the fiscal, commercial vehicles and two&#8212;wheeler sectors witnessed good growth in exports, SIAM President Mr Pawan Goenka told reporters here.

&#8220;The only low was the passenger vehicle segment, mainly because of slow recovery of the European market,&#8221; he added.

India&#8217;s total passenger vehicle exports during last fiscal were up by a mere 1.64 per cent at 4,53,479 units as against 4,46,145 units in the previous fiscal, SIAM said.

Passenger car exports from India touched 4,47,403 units in FY&#8217;11 as against 4,41,709 units in the previous financial year, up 1.29 per cent.

In 2010&#8212;11, India&#8217;s largest exporter Hyundai Motor saw a decline of 18.41 per cent at 2,33,069 units.

Domestic market leader Maruti Suzuki was a distant second, registering 6.93 per cent fall in overseas sales at 1,36,026 units in 2010&#8212;11.

However, exports growth in the last financial year was robust in the two&#8212;wheeler category, which registered 35.04 per cent rise at 15,39,590 units as against 11,40,058 units in the previous financial year.

The surge in two-wheeler exports was led by Bajaj Auto and TVS Motor Company with sales of their motorcycles and scooters in various overseas markets.

Bajaj Auto&#8217;s overseas two-wheeler sales rose by 34.11 per cent to 9,72,437 units from 7,25,097 units in 2009&#8212;10.

TVS Motor Company registered a rise of 38.52 per cent at 2,29,132 units as against 1,65,414 units in FY10.

Domestic market leader Hero Honda saw its bike exports increase by 36.20 per cent at 1,33,063 units against 97,699 units in the previous fiscal, SIAM said.

Commercial vehicles also registered a very robust growth at 69.51 per cent in exports during last fiscal at 76,297 units, compared to 45,009 units in 2009-10.

While light commercial vehicles saw an export jump of 91.28 per cent at 47,025 units, the medium and heavy commercial vehicles segment&#8217;s overseas sales grew 43.31 per cent at 29,272 units in 2010-11, SIAM said.

Three-wheeler exports rose by 55.86 per cent to 2,69,967 units from 1,73,214 units in the previous fiscal, it added

Business Line : Industry & Economy / Economy : Auto exports clock 30% growth in 2010-11


----------



## bhagat

*India still 2nd best FDI spot, recent dip temporary: Nomura
*

Nomura India has said despite recent massive slump in FDI inflows, the country remains the hottest investment destination in the world after China and that inflows will return to the pre-crisis peak by early 2012. Foreign direct investment (FDI) inflows plunged 25 percent in April-January period to 
$17 billion Y-o-Y. The figure was more alarming in January when it nosedived 48% to $1.04 billion.

Attributing the recent decline to primarily global factors, Nomura India Vice-President and economist Sonal Varma said following the 2008 crisis, other emerging markets too saw sharp drop in FDI inflows but picked up steam after two years unlike India.

"Of the $12-billion decline in FDI inflows between 2008 and 2010, around 60% was due to weak inflows into services spaces like computer software and hardware, financial services, banking, and construction," Varma said.

"The sharp drop in inflows into banking and other financial services is unsurprising as the crisis led firms to restructure operations. As a result, share of infrastructure in total FDI inflows rose to 24.7% in 2010 from 16.3% in 2007 and that of manufacturing rose to 32.1% from 19.6 percent, despite an fall in the absolute numbers in FY11," he said in his report.

While globally, overcapacity, credit crunch, fragile growth and increased risk aversion led multinational corporations to curtail investment, locally, the environment sensitive policies pursued appear to have affected the investor sentiments, he said.

India still 2nd best FDI spot, recent dip temporary: Nomura - Hindustan Times


----------



## SpArK

PM to visit China, Kazakhstan from tomorrow -  National News


----------



## keeninterest

Kinetic said:


> For last few years export is crossing the expectation of the Govt of India and now projecting $ 450 billion export by 2013/14. *Is such high export good for the country? *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *'Govt aiming to increase exports to $450 billion in 3 years'*
> 
> 'Govt aiming to increase exports to $450-bn in 3 years' - The Economic Times


 
india is well on target to achieve the said figure, and mind you these will just be the merchandise exports. 

we are close to clocking 25b usd exports/month at present which means even if the exports remain constant as were recorded in the month of feb-march, india should be doing closer to 300b usd in the fiscal 2011-12 but there wont be a constant and with a decent number of FTAs in place the % growth is expected to be in the region of at least 15% and the higher limit as shown in the past could very well touch 30%, so the target for fiscal 2011-12 alone should well be in the region of 330b usd and upwards.

from this point onwards even if the growth in exports was to be recorded at around 16% for the next two fiscals (12-13, 13-14) we should be at the said figure of 450b usd, and as i said these are just the merchandise exports, there remains a huge scope in the services export so if india's over all exports by fiscal 2013-14 were to be recorded well over 600b usd, dont be surprised.

and yes high exports are indeed helpful and you might not want to discount that the imports might as well see a spurt so to off set the increase you pretty well want the jump in exports. the thing to look forward will be to what extent the finished goods/manufactured goods form a part of these exports a sector that is highly labour intensive, the more the better.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bhagat

*Indias domestic BPO market to touch $1.4 bn in 2011
*
Indias domestic BPO market is set to touch $1.4 billion in 2011, growing by more than 23 per cent from the $1.1 billion figure of 2010.

The research director of the research firm Gartner, TJ Singh, said volumes are likely to increase in the domestic BPO market, especially in telecom. Singh, who said a growth rate of more than 23 per cent is relatively good, added that BPO models are likely to be adopted by players in more sectors.

Gartner said in a Business Today report that the domestic BPO market, which was worth $885.6 million in 2009, would touch $1.69 billion next year. By 2014, the figure would rise to $2.47 billion said the research firm.

The growth in 2010 was driven mainly by an increase in volumes in existing BPO engagements and also by several new deals that were a result of pent-up demand from the previous year.

The report said BPO service providers from the US and Europe were focusing on the Indian market along with players who are based in India, including Omnia, Kenkei, Androemeda, Genpact, Magus, MphasiS, Intelenet Global Services, Tech Mahindra, Aegis, Spanco and HTMT.

Singh said large and midsize service providers have increased their activity in the domestic market. Companies that were looking only at the international arena now are turning towards India as even during the global economic recession the country's BPO market had grown rapidly.

Gartner also said the growing demand for multi-country shared services and BPO services would take the BPO services market in the Asia Pacific region, excluding Japan, from $8.6 billion in 2010 to $9.86 billion in 2011. 

India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Varad

*Fin Min to take up 46 FDI proposals next week*

NEW DELHI, APRIL 14: 
The Government will take up 46 foreign investment (FDI) proposals including that of Dhanalakshmi Bank and Honda Motors India next week.

The Foreign Investment Promotion Board (FIPB) meeting to be chaired by the Department of Economic Affairs Secretary, Mr R. Gopalan, will take place on April 20, the Finance Ministry said.

Of the 46 investment proposals, 25 are new while the rest are those in which decisions were deferred during the previous FIPB meetings.

The 165th FIPB meeting is the first one after the Government announced major changes in FDI norms on March 31. The board is mandated to consider and recommend proposals relating to FDI under the Government route.

Besides the proposals by Dhanalakshmi Bank and Honda Motors on the agenda of the board, the other new applicants include G4S Security Services (India) and Park Control and Communications Ltd, Bangalore.

During the last meeting, the board had approved 14 FDI proposals, including that of Mauritius-based Ghir Investments totalling Rs 1,289.85 crore. The meeting was held on March 11.

As per the meeting agenda, the panel is also likely to take a decision on pending cases including those of Punj Lloyd, Lokmat Media Ltd, Arshiya International and Pran Beverages (India) Pvt Ltd.

During the 11-month (April-February) period this fiscal, FDI inflows into India declined by 25 per cent to $18.3 billion.

With an aim to attract larger FDI inflows into the country, the government has been taking several steps, including simplification and rationalisation of the policy.

On March 31, the Department of Industrial Policy and Promotion, the nodal agency on FDI policy, had effected several major changes in the norms.

Besides allowing greater flexibility to Indian firms to raise overseas capital, the Government also scrapped the norms that required a foreign company to obtain its domestic joint venture partner&#8217;s approval for making investments in the same field outside the joint venture.

The new norms also allow Indian companies to issue equity against import of capital goods. The facility of conversion of capital goods import into equity was earlier available only to companies raising external commercial borrowings (ECBs).

The policy regarding foreign investment for production and development of agriculture seeds and planting material has also been liberalised

Business Line : Industry & Economy / Economy : Fin Min to take up 46 FDI proposals next week

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bhagat

*Indian inflation rises to nearly 9%
*

NEW DELHI &#8212; India's inflation unexpectedly accelerated in March to nearly nine percent, data showed on Friday, raising pressure on the central bank to be even more aggressive as it battles to tame prices.
Annual headline inflation, measured by the wholesale price index, India's main price measure, leapt to 8.98 percent in March from 8.31 percent the previous month, stoked by higher food, fuel and manufacturing costs.
The figure was far above market expectations of 8.30 percent and is the highest among major economies in the Asia-Pacific region.
The ministry also sharply revised upwards January's inflation reading to 9.35 percent from 8.23 percent earlier.
"With inflation numbers of this magnitude, especially core inflation, the Reserve Bank of India (RBI) may feel compelled to be a bit more aggressive next time around," said HSBC chief India economist Leif Lybecker Eskesen.
India released the data on the same day China revealed that inflation in the world's second biggest economy had soared to a 32-month high and at a time when regional governments struggle to bring surging prices under control.
The RBI has raised its key policy rates eight times since March 2010, making it the most hawkish central bank in Asia.
Inflation has been one of the biggest problems for the embattled Congress-led government, which is also reeling from a slew of corruption scandals.
Poorer households, the backbone of the Congress party's support, have been especially hard hit by the increased cost of living.
Fuel and power prices climbed 12.92 percent, food rose 9.47 percent and manufactured goods climbed 6.21 percent, the data from the ministry of commerce showed.
Economists expect the central bank to hike rates again at its next meeting on May 3, even with recent data showing industrial output slowing sharply as a result of monetary tightening.
Bank policymakers have sought to minimise the risks to economic growth by raising rates in quarter point steps, but economists now expect it to move more aggressively with a possible half a percentage point rise in May.
Economists now say inflation, initially fuelled by spiralling food prices, has spilled over into the general economy, pushing up wages and other costs.
The latest data comes as Asian economies including South Korea, China, Indonesia and Taiwan battle inflation pressures with global prices of crude oil and other commodities rising.
China reported on Friday inflation hit 5.4 percent year-on-year in March, its highest since July 2008, suggesting Beijing's efforts to rein in soaring costs are still falling short.


----------



## bhagat

*9 per cent GDP growth rate in 2011-12 difficult, says Montek
*

NEW DELHI: Concerned over high headline inflation, Planning Commission today raised doubts over clocking the targeted 9 per cent economic growth in the current fiscal. 

"We may not hit 9 per cent (economic growth rate in 2011-12). 6 per cent is the rate of inflation which we should be willing to accept this fiscal," Planning Commission Deputy Chairman Montek Singh Ahluwalia told reporters here. 

The government and the Planning Commission had earlier projected a growth rate of 9 per cent during 2011-12, up from 8.6 per cent in the previous fiscal. 

Referring to rise in headline inflation to 8.98 per cent in March from 8.31 per cent in February, Ahluwalia said, "inflation has been a concern. It has not come under control as much as I had hoped. There is need to use fiscal and monetary policy to get rid of supply constraint wherever they exist." 

Referring to growth prospects in the current fiscal , he said, it may be difficult to achieve 6 per cent farm sector growth expected to be recorded during 2010-11. 

"There is no chance for agriculture to grow at 6 per cent this fiscal, it may probably grow at 3 per cent", he said. 

He pointed out, "Even to stay at 8.6 per cent GDP growth this fiscal, industry will have to do much better. Now industry has done about 7.8 per cent in 2009-10 (so far till February end)". 

According to the latest data, the index of industrial production for April-February last fiscal stood at 7.8 per cent and the factory output dipped to 3.6 per cent in the month of February as compared to 3.9 in January. 

Exuding confidence of maintaining growth momentum this fiscal, Ahluwalia said, "Between 8.6 to 9 per cent (GDP growth this fiscal) there is no big deal. I think the down side of 9 per cent is more relevant", he said adding it will not be "way off" (the 9 per cent mark).
9 per cent GDP growth rate in 2011-12 difficult, says Montek - The Economic Times


----------



## Nirvana

*India outpaced China: Economist*



> The Indian economy may have outpaced China's growth rate in 2010, even if by a hair's breadth, according to the Economist. The article explains citing Central Statistical Organisation and IMF's World Economic Outlook data, released earlier this week, that after adjusting India's GDP for subsidies an
> related stories
> 
> * China economy grows 9.7% in Q1 of 2011
> * IMF lowers India's growth forecast to 8.2 pc
> * China set to overtake US as world's largest energy consumer
> 
> d taxes its growth rate edges 0.06 percentage points higher than China's for the calendar year 2010.
> 
> Official Indian growth estimates are calibrated by the fiscal year running Mar 31 to Apr 1, not the calendar year running from Jan 1 to Dec 31.
> 
> This combined with the fact that India relies on counting costs for measuring GDP rather than expenditure like China means that the tax component of India's growth is underestimated if the two economic giants' GDP is compared, argues the blog post.



India outpaced China: Economist - Hindustan Times


----------



## Bang Galore

Here is the full article from the Economist. Interesting!

*India outpaces China*
*Winning the growth World Cup*

Apr 15th 2011, 17:44 by S.C. | HONG KONG

Tweet

DID India grow faster than China last year without anyone so much as noticing? Many pundits, including this newspaper, have speculated about when India's growth might outpace China's. (The debate even spawned a meta-debate in India about whether the debate was worth having.) So it would be ironic if the moment had already come and gone, without any fuss, fanfare or felicitation.

China grew by 10.3% last year, a punishing pace to beat. India, according to the advance estimate by its Central Statistics Office (CSO), grew by 8.6%. Fast, but not fast enough. But today a colleague pointed me to the IMF's latest World Economic Outlook (Table 1.1), released earlier this week. It says that India grew by 10.4% in 2010. How can that be?

India has two idiosyncrasies in the way it reports its GDP figures. First, it reports growth for the fiscal year, not the calendar year. So the 8.6% estimate refers to the 12 months ending on March 31. That in itself makes little difference. But the second idiosyncrasy is more important. India typically reports its GDP "at factor cost". That means it adds up all the income earned in the course of producing the country's goods and services. Other countries, including China, typically report their GDP "by expenditure", adding up all the spending on domestically produced goodies. Since every purchase is a sale, expenditure should equate to income: every rupee spent by one person is a rupee earned by someone else. But a couple of things get in the way: taxes and subsidies.

A sales tax adds to the amount you have to spend on a good. This boosts measures of GDP by expenditure, relative to income-based measures. A subsidy has the opposite effect.*

If these taxes and subsidies remained steady as a percentage of output, they would not affect the growth rate of GDP, even if they do affect its level. But in India net indirect taxes rose from 7.5% of output in 2009 to 9.2% in 2010, boosting the growth rate of GDP by expenditure for that year.** That was enough to lift India's growth by this measure to 10.36% in 2010. That's fully 0.06 percentage points faster than China. Jai Hind!

* A numerical example might help to illustrate the difference. In the first three months of 2010, India's GDP at factor cost amounted to 12,051 billion rupees. But the buyers of that output paid an additional 1,888 biilion in indirect taxes, adding to the expenditure measure of GDP. They also benefited from 544 billion in subsidies, subtracting from the expenditure measure. The net result was that India's GDP by expenditure in January-March 2010 was 13,395 billion (=12,051+1,888-544).

** All the figures required to reach this conclusion were available from February 28, when the CSO released its estimates of GDP (at factor cost and by expenditure) for the third quarter of last fiscal year, otherwise known as the fourth quarter of 2010.

India outpaces China: Winning the growth World Cup | The Economist

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SpArK

*Aston Martin One 77 at price Rs. 20 Cr becomes the costilest car in World​*






The growing Indian economy is inspiring new benchmarks in the market also. The automotive sector which has become important attraction for many foreign players in the luxury segment is not left behind. The latest luxury car *Aston Martin One 77 at price Rs. 20 crore has become the costliest car not only in India but also in the World. The company has launched 8 models in the market at price ranging from Rs 1.35 Cr to Rs. 20 Cr.
*
This highlights changing perception of world players for Indian customers from value from money segment to luxury oriented. The One 77 is being sold at price of $2.3 million and will be sold in India at Rs. 20 Crore making it the costliest luxury car anywhere in World. Confirming the news Lalit Choudary, director, Performance Cars Pvt Ltd, a division of Infinity Cars Pvt Ltd Said, &#8220;The One-77 will be available to Indian buyers at a price of R 20 crore or more, making it the most expensive car in the world.&#8221;

However it can be customized as per the requirement which can bring some changes in the overall price. It is owned by Who's Who in the world. One of its prominent customers is Tennis player Rafel Nadal. Before this Veyron was the costliest car at price tag of $1.4 milllion.

The company had only limited vehicles Worldwide. Out of total 77 vehicles, it has already sold many and people believe that only 7 are available for Indian customer. The company has started its dealership in Mumbai and will open another dealership in Delhi in coming months. Overall it has operations in 42 countries and network of 142 dealers.

Aston Martin has partnered with Infinity Cars Pvt Ltd to market the cars in India. Earlier bollywood singer Adnan Sami was roped in to open the company showroom in Mumbai but the partnership couldn't be finalised. To the shock for Sami, the payment cheque issued to him also bounced back.

The car is based on carbon sophisticated fibre One 77 chassis with a hand-crafted aluminium body. It gives maximum speed of 320 km/hr. It was unveiled at Paris Motor Show in 2008.

Aston Martin One 77 at price Rs. 20 Cr becomes the costilest car in World


----------



## SpArK

*Air India to add 125 aircraft by 2015; looks at introducing more flights on domestic routes this year​*By Imran Khan | Mumbai
The state owned national carrier Air India is expected to add 125 aircraft to its current fleet of 120 by end of 2015. Deloitte Consulting India Pvt Ltd has chalked out a turnaround plan for the airline. As per their turnaround strategy, Air India will look at ways to optimise revenue profit by introducing new routes for the domestic and international market, add capacity on the existing routes, as well as focus on expanding their fleet size. 

Informing about the development K D Row, Executive Director Sales & Marketing &#8211; India Region, Air India said, &#8220;We have worked on a turnaround plan in a way to optimise the profits for the airline and the same has been approved by the management team at Air India which will be effective soon. As per the company's expansion plan is concerned, we have already invested more than Rs 35,000 crore to buy the new aircraft from Airbus and Boeing.&#8221; 

&#8220;Particularly for this year we are focussing on to connect to more domestic routes especially North East Region and Tier II and Tier III cities. While on the international side, this year, we have plans to start direct daily flights to Melbourne and the US, also we have plans to add capacities on our existing international routes such as in far East and in Gulf countries,&#8221; added Row.

Furthermore, as the company is the official airline partner for the International Indian Film Academy (IIFA) 2011 awards, Air India will operate four special flights to Toronto, Canada from Delhi with a stopover at Mumbai. As the IIFA event will be held from June 23-25, 2011, the airline will operate special flights from June 19 &#8211; 22, 2011 to Toronto and back from June 25-27, 2011. The airline currently operates seven direct daily flights from Delhi to Toronto. The event is supported by Ministry of Tourism, Ministry of Economic Development and Trade, Tourism Ontario and Government of Ontario.

Travel Biz Monitor :: Air India to add 125 aircraft by 2015; looks at introducing more flights on domestic routes this year


----------



## SpArK

*Kalam hails India''s solar power programme
​*Dubai, Apr 16 (PTI) Former Indian president APJ Abdul Kalam has hailed India''s recently launched programme for solar energy station that will generate 20,000 Megawatts power by the year 2020.

"We are very happy to have a sustainable energy programme," Kalam, who is in the UAE to attend the Dubai Global Energy Forum 2011, said.

"Sustainability comes in two things. Number one is availability. The second one is whether we can have a green energy future. I''m very happy that Dubai Global Energy Forum is addressing green energy," he said adding that there are national interest as well as international interests involved in the subject.

The forum is being organised by the Dubai Supreme Council of Energy from April 17-19, 2011.

The forum will see the participation of global leaders and experts in the energy sector, from both public and private companies, international organisations and academic institutions to participate in plenary sessions and sharing experiences, knowledge and visions on present and future sustainable energy sources.

Kalam hails India''s solar power programme -  International News


----------



## aimarraul

Bang Galore said:


> Here is the full article from the Economist. Interesting!
> 
> *India outpaces China*
> *Winning the growth World Cup*



*Singapore economy in 14.7% growth *


----------



## SpArK

India firm plans $150 mln manganese plant in Zambia | News by Country | Reuters

LUSAKA, April 17 (Reuters) - India's Taurian Manganese Ltd plans to invest $150 million to build a manganese processing plant in central Zambia, a senior company official said on Sunday.

Imran Merchant, a director at Taurian Manganese, told Reuters in an interview that construction of the plant, which would produce 720,000 tonnes of manganese per year at its peak in 2014, was expected to start by June this year.

"It will be the largest manganese processing plant in Africa with three furnaces that will have a combined peak capacity of 60,000 tonnes per month," Merchant said.

Production was expected to start in 2012 when the plant was projected to process 240,000 tonnes which would be doubled the following year, before hitting the peak in 2014, Merchant said.

The company's director said output would rise gradually mainly because Zambia's state-owned power company Zesco Ltd would only be able to provide the plant with the full power requirement of 100 megawatts by 2014.

Taurian Manganese would employ about 700 workers at peak production, Merchant added


----------



## SpArK

New Delhi, Apr 17 (PTI) Fernas Construction India, the Indian subsidiary of Turkey-based Fernas Construction Company, has bagged two major engineering, procurement and construction (EPC) projects, worth Rs 2,200 crore from ONGC and Indian Oil, a top company official said.
"Fernas has successfully executed mega EPC projects all over the world... The first project is from Indian Oil worth Rs 300 crore, while the second project is from ONGC Petro Additions Limited (OPAL) for constructing offsite and utility package in its Dahej complex at a cost of Rs 1,900 crore," Fernas Construction India CEO Rohit Singhal told PTI.
He added that "work for Indian Oil''s Paradip refinery is for laying of pipelines from refinery to port and constructing jetty back up terminal at the Paradip port and will be completed in July, 2012."
The EPC work at OPAL''s Dahej site would be completed by July, 2013, he said.
The Turkey-based company, which started operating in India in 2009, currently has an order book of about Rs 2,500 crore and is initially focusing on EPC work for Oil and Gas sector and constructing road projects on build, operate and transfer (BOT) basis.
"We expect to have an order book of about Rs 5,000 crore by the year-end from these two areas and a turn over of over Rs 2,000 crore from India by 2012-13," Singhal said.
He further said the company would be bidding for road projects worth Rs 1,000 to 2,000 crore in the coming months and is evaluating options to construct gas-based power plant in Jhabua, Madhya Pradesh.
"A final decision will take some time but expanding to power sector in India will depend on many things, including availability of natural gas," Singhal said.
Asked about company''s expansion into other areas of infrastructure like city gas projects, hydro and wind power projects, he said that all of these are on the cards but will be decided after proper due-diligence.
"We have experience of doing business in all these sectors in Turkey and other countries but here in India, we are currently consolidating ourselves as EPC provider in Oil and Gas sector and constructing roads on BOT basis," he said.
Besides this, the company has also received proposals from different companies to set up an LNG terminal on the East coast of India, near Kakinada in Andhra Pradesh, Singhal said, adding that the company would take its time before going for all these projects.
The company has recently constructed three stretches of GAIL''s Dahej-Vijaipur natural gas pipeline at an estimated cost of Rs 450 crore, he said.
According to the Fernas Construction''s global website, the Turkey-based company has number of projects spread across five continents and is working in more than 16 countries. PTI AMA RAH


Fernas Construction India bags EPC project worth Rs 2,200 cr -  Business News - News - MSN India


----------



## Kevrai

aimarraul said:


> *Singapore economy in 14.7% growth *



according to the IMF Afghanistan is growing at 22.6%


----------



## Abingdonboy

Does anyone have any news on if India will be allowed to mine Afghan ores?:
[video]http://m.youtube.com/index?desktop_uri=%2F&gl=US#/watch?xl=xl_blazer&v=I-qeRiclfqU[/video]
This is from a whil back, any updates?


----------



## Splurgenxs

> according to the IMF Afghanistan is growing at 22.6%





> Singapore economy in 14.7% growth


Reason===Low base value


----------



## SpArK

The Hindu : Business / Industry : India seeks German cooperation in clean auto fuel


----------



## SpArK

Aditya Birla Group Acquires Swedish Firm for $415 Mn


----------



## F-16_Falcon

Industrial growth slows to 3.6% in Feb - Times Of India
Industrial growth slows to 3.6% in Feb
TNN, Apr 12, 2011, 02.05am IST

NEW DELHI: Industrial growth moderated to 3.6% in February, compared to 15.1% a year ago on account of a slowdown in manufacturing and mining sectors. Within manufacturing, the real culprit was capital goods, with production falling over 18% this February along with a slower pace of expansion in basic and intermediate goods.



Even the government seemed to be on the same page. "Our expectation is that the next month (March) will not be a good month. So, there is one more difficult month ahead for us which is the month of March... we will see no growth in the industrial sector. But I do expect a big turnaround in the month of April," chief economic advisor Kaushik Basu told reporters.

This is the fourth straight month when growth has remained below 4%. Though economists had expected growth to remain in low single digits, the numbers released by the Central Statistics Office on Monday were lower than their projections. Economists said part of the reason for the moderation was the base effect. Even in good times, industrial growth is 9-10% but with industrial output expanding 15% in February 2010, the base effect was a huge factor, economists said.

In addition, higher interest rates are affecting capacity addition decisions. "The impact of higher interest rates will play out through 2011," said D K Joshi, chief economist at rating agency Crisil. On Saturday, R P Singh, secretary in the union industry department, had said at a seminar that there was need to strike a balance between growth and inflation as very high interest rates could affect the former.

Economists also said that companies were waiting to gauge if the consumption boom would last and were doing so by using every bit of capacity available with them. The moment they face an even more severe crunch, they would automatically start expanding capacity even if interest cost remained high.

"Impact of environmental clearances and transportation bottlenecks in the coal sector, coupled with a high base effect, resulted in mining production slowing to 0.6%," added Citi economists Rohini Malkani and Anushka Shah. Notwithstanding the slower pace of expansion in industrial production, economists said that the central bank is expected to continue with its rate hike cycle. The overall expectation is that key policy rates would go up by another 25 basis points (100 basis points equal one percentage point) when RBI releases its annual policy next month. After all, they said, inflation is a bigger threat.


----------



## SpArK

Merger norms will give fillip to industrial growth: CUTS


----------



## tallboy123

Indian economy grows at 10.4% in 2010 .period.


----------



## F-16_Falcon

tallboy123 said:


> Indian economy grows at 10.4% in 2010 .period.


 
 this so called growth is just fantasy. your industry is shrinking and inflation rising.


----------



## President Camacho

F-16_Falcon said:


> this so called growth is just fantasy. your industry is shrinking and inflation rising.


 
Mr. Super Economist, why did you miss out this particular para from the article?



> *Consumption driven sectors such as consumer goods, including automobiles and white goods, consumer goods and non-durables, however, reported a more rapid growth in February 2011 compared to the year-ago period. *"Continued weakness in lead indicators such as intermediate goods points to sustained sluggishness in manufacturing... we expect headline industrial production growth prints to remain weak in the coming months," Barclays Capital economists Siddhartha Sanyal and Kumar Rachapudi said in a research note.



Apparently, it is not our fantasy, but only your jealousy


----------



## F-16_Falcon

Rupee could come under pressure if risk appetite continues to weaken
Published: Monday, Apr 18, 2011, 2:14 IST
By Gaurav Kapur | Agency: DNA

http://www.dnaindia.com/money/repor...-if-risk-appetite-continues-to-weaken_1533030

Fears of sovereign debt default, uncertainty about central bank policy and disappointing corporate earnings weakened investor confidence last week, prompting a shift away from global equities to the safety of US and German government bonds and gold.

The US dollar dropped to its lowest level for 16 months last week as the prospect of the US Federal Reserve maintaining its ultra loose monetary stance continued to undermine the greenback.

The greenback also suffered as weak US economic data, including worsening trade and retail sales figures, and lower-than-expected core consumer price inflation pushed US treasury yields lower. The dollar index, which tracks its progress against a basket of six leading currencies, fell 0.4% during the week, hitting a 16-month low of 74.617 on Thursday.

Activity of emerging market central banks, especially in Asia, is exacerbating the greenbacks fall. Emerging market central banks were diversifying a portion of their recently acquired foreign exchange reserves away from the US dollar into other large liquid currencies, such as the euro and the Australian and Canadian dollars. Emerging markets central banks have been intervening to stem the rise in their currencies and have built up dollar reserves in the process.

Those diversification fears were heightened after China revealed that its foreign exchange reserves had risen to a record $3,050 billion by March end.

The dollar also dropped to a 15-month low against the euro on Wednesday, with the single currency showing little reaction to fresh worries about the fiscal health of countries on the eurozone periphery later in the week. Interest rate differentials remain the primary driver for the euro against the US dollar.

Over the week, the euro eased modestly from a 15-month high struck against the greenback at the start of the week, as interest rate differentials provided support.

The US dollar appreciated against the pound too, rising 0.3% over the week as expectations of monetary tightening by the Bank of England were pushed back after consumer price inflation came in lower-than-expected. The greenback fell 1.9% against the yen over the week and lost 1.5% against the Swiss franc, as falling US treasury yields weighed on the US dollar.

In the local inter-bank market, rupee depreciated moderately against the US dollar. In a short trading week the rupee fell by 0.6% on the back of weakness in the local stock market and general weakness in other emerging market Asian currencies. The Indian unit was provided some support by FII inflows and dollar selling by corporates. Over the week, the rupee-dollar pair traded in the range of 44.04-44.5875.

This week is relatively quiet in terms of US economic data event risk, which suggests that the greenback could remain within a tight range against the euro. Any significant moves in risk appetite could, however, easily push the US dollar in either direction through the coming week.

The CFTC Commitment of Traders data shows speculative positioning in the US dollar is at its most bearish since 2007 and deleveraging across financial markets could bring the long-awaited greenback reversal. Yet speculative positioning has remained at extremes for quite some time now as the greenback continues to decline against the euro and other key counterparts.

Financial markets could see sharp volatility on significant surprises in the coming weeks US housing data. The lack of any top-tier economic data releases, nonetheless, leaves little foreseeable justification for a substantial US dollar breakout in either direction. The S&P 500 Volatility Index (VIX) trades near its lowest levels since the onset of the global financial crisis in late 2007, and the US dollar is unlikely to rally given such clear financial market appetite for risk.

As the second-lowest yielding currency in the developed world, the US dollar remains a primary candidate for low-interest borrowing and subsequent investment in higher-yielding assets. Market participants attention will remain on the developments in the broader risk appetite and only a substantive sell-off in the equities would trigger a reversal in the US dollar against the euro and other major counterparts. Alternatively, the greenback could bounce on an important shift in US Federal Reserve interest rate expectations. Given recent Fed rhetoric, however, there are relatively low odds on such an important shift through the foreseeable future.

In the local market, market momentum may remain in favour of the rupee. However, any weakness in the equities market on the back of the ongoing reversal in global risk appetite could break that favourable momentum. Moreover, with inflation touching 9% again in March, concerns about monetary tightening by the RBI and slowing corporate earnings could push the FIIs to remain on the sidelines and become more cautious about investing in India. That would be negative for stocks and rupee. Any reversal in the US dollar in the overseas market would also push the rupee lower. Rising oil and gold prices are also adding to the pressure from the merchandise trade deficit. Over the week, the rupee-dollar pair would trade in the range of 44.25-44.75 with a mild appreciation bias for the rupee.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## desiman

hmm looks like someone is on a Anti-India trolling fest today.


----------



## SpArK

Inflation is root of all evil in economy.. it should be brought down.


----------



## F-16_Falcon

desiman said:


> hmm looks like someone is on a Anti-India trolling fest today.


 
what trolling you see here? me and bilalhaider are putting some good figures.


----------



## bhagat

wow you guys turned this world affairs thread into indian affairs thread.....


----------



## President Camacho

F-16_Falcon said:


> what trolling you see here? *me and bilalhaider* are putting some good figures.


 

Chor ki daarhi me tinkaaa

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

desiman said:


> hmm looks like someone is on a Anti-India trolling fest today.


 
And the response will be Indians posting anti-China threads, like what happened last time.

Because they want to respond, but lack the guts to post trolling threads about Pakistan.


----------



## tallboy123

yes,inflation should be brought down

---------- Post added at 12:23 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:23 AM ----------




Chinese-Dragon said:


> And the response will be Indians posting anti-China threads, like what happened last time.


 
 did any one post anti china thread,check again


----------



## blackops

Chinese-Dragon said:


> And the response will be Indians posting anti-China threads, like what happened last time.
> 
> Because they want to respond, but lack the guts to post trolling threads about Pakistan.


 
Get ouy of your anti india mindset friend


----------



## Capt.Popeye

SpArK said:


> Inflation is root of all evil in economy.. it should be brought down.


 
That is quite easy, melt all the coins that you can find.


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

blackops said:


> Get ouy of your anti india mindset friend


 
No thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Capt.Popeye

Chinese-Dragon said:


> And the response will be Indians posting anti-China threads, like what happened last time.
> 
> Because they want to respond, but lack the guts to post trolling threads about Pakistan.


 
Hope you don't want to talk about NDTV again? Yawn.


----------



## F-16_Falcon

Chinese-Dragon said:


> And the response will be Indians posting anti-China threads, like what happened last time.
> 
> Because they want to respond, but lack the guts to post trolling threads about Pakistan.


 
 They can not dare to post about Pakistan so they are going against China.


----------



## F-16_Falcon

Patanjali said:


> Mr. Super Economist, why did you miss out this particular para from the article?
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently, it is not our fantasy, but only your jealousy


 
How can anyone be jealous of your rising inflation and shrinking growth. You are jealous of Pakistan.


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

F-16_Falcon said:


> They can not dare to post about Pakistan so they are going against China.


 
Exactly. 

Or they will set up suicide troll accounts, and start posting offensive pornographic pictures, and racially abuse both Chinese and Pakistanis.

They can never do it upfront. No guts.


----------



## tallboy123

guys check out this thread...

http://www.defence.pk/forums/world-...abour-ban-enforced-today-april-18-2011-a.html


----------



## tanlixiang28776

Someone should close this thread


----------



## President Camacho

F-16_Falcon said:


> How can anyone be jealous of your rising inflation and shrinking growth. *You are jealous of Pakistan.*


 
 Kudos to you. For me India and Pakistan both are same... none of these two got anything that I could ever be jealous of. But thanks for your viewpoint... loved it


----------



## Skull and Bones

Industrial growth is mainly depends on production-demand cycle, which has seasonal variations. Care to look at the October-November data to get the actual picture of this variation. but i guess people here are too naive to understand that. 

I think when he got this article, his reaction was:

Oh No, India is heading back to the stone age.


----------



## tallboy123

@ indian members...
check out this thread...
http://www.defence.pk/forums/world-...abour-ban-enforced-today-april-18-2011-a.html


----------



## Skull and Bones

F-16_Falcon said:


> How can anyone be jealous of your rising inflation and shrinking growth. You are jealous of Pakistan.


 
And who's your economic teacher? 

lemme guess....Zaid Hamid?


----------



## KS

*Sympathy you can get any time, Jealousy you have to earn.*

Damn proud to see that India has earned the jealousy of so many Pakistanis.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## F-16_Falcon

Patanjali said:


> Kudos to you. *For me India and Pakistan both are same...* none of these two got anything that I could ever be jealous of. But thanks for your viewpoint... loved it


 
do not ever compare pakistan with india. they are not same. 


you are not indian?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## F-16_Falcon

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Exactly.
> 
> Or they will set up suicide troll accounts, and start posting offensive pornographic pictures, and racially abuse both Chinese and Pakistanis.
> 
> They can never do it upfront. No guts.


 
They fear the Mods. 




tanlixiang28776 said:


> Someone should close this thread



why? there are such threads in this section.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ammyy

F-16_Falcon said:


> Industrial growth slows to 3.6% in Feb - Times Of India
> Industrial growth slows to 3.6% in Feb
> TNN, Apr 12, 2011, 02.05am IST
> 
> NEW DELHI: Industrial growth moderated to 3.6% in February, compared to 15.1% a year ago on account of a slowdown in manufacturing and mining sectors. Within manufacturing, the real culprit was capital goods, with production falling over 18% this February along with a slower pace of expansion in basic and intermediate goods.
> 
> 
> 
> Even the government seemed to be on the same page. "Our expectation is that the next month (March) will not be a good month. So, there is one more difficult month ahead for us which is the month of March... we will see no growth in the industrial sector. But I do expect a big turnaround in the month of April," chief economic advisor Kaushik Basu told reporters.
> 
> This is the fourth straight month when growth has remained below 4%. Though economists had expected growth to remain in low single digits, the numbers released by the Central Statistics Office on Monday were lower than their projections. Economists said part of the reason for the moderation was the base effect. Even in good times, industrial growth is 9-10% but with industrial output expanding 15% in February 2010, the base effect was a huge factor, economists said.
> 
> In addition, higher interest rates are affecting capacity addition decisions. "The impact of higher interest rates will play out through 2011," said D K Joshi, chief economist at rating agency Crisil. On Saturday, R P Singh, secretary in the union industry department, had said at a seminar that there was need to strike a balance between growth and inflation as very high interest rates could affect the former.
> 
> Economists also said that companies were waiting to gauge if the consumption boom would last and were doing so by using every bit of capacity available with them. The moment they face an even more severe crunch, they would automatically start expanding capacity even if interest cost remained high.
> 
> "Impact of environmental clearances and transportation bottlenecks in the coal sector, coupled with a high base effect, resulted in mining production slowing to 0.6%," added Citi economists Rohini Malkani and Anushka Shah. Notwithstanding the slower pace of expansion in industrial production, economists said that the central bank is expected to continue with its rate hike cycle. The overall expectation is that key policy rates would go up by another 25 basis points (100 basis points equal one percentage point) when RBI releases its annual policy next month. After all, they said, inflation is a bigger threat.


 
Not a big issue like they said 


> But I do expect a big turnaround in the month of April," chief economic advisor Kaushik Basu told reporters.



Exports cross $200 bn mark in Feb, to touch $235 bn in 2010-11 - Times Of India


----------



## F-16_Falcon

DRDO said:


> Not a big issue like they said
> 
> 
> Exports cross $200 bn mark in Feb, to touch $235 bn in 2010-11 - Times Of India


 
it does not tell us anything good. export is always not good for a country when the industry and economy are not doing well.


----------



## Ammyy

F-16_Falcon said:


> it does not tell us anything good. export is always not good for a country* when the industry and economy are not doing well.*


 
We have economy growth almost 10% a year and industry growth which you posted is about a single month feb


But yes your last line suits your county better than any one else cause last year your growth rate is less than 3%

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

*India allows 100 per cent FDI in some areas of farm sector
​*
TUNING the policy norms further to attract declining foreign investment, in a significant development, India on March 31 announced allowing 100 per cent Foreign Direct Investment (FDI) in the agriculture sector including seeds, plantation, horticulture and cultivation of vegetables. 

According to the circular by the Department of Industrial Policy and Promotion released on "Consolidated FDI Policy - Circular 1 of 2011&#8217;&#8217;, 100 per cent FDI has now been allowed in development and production of seeds and planting material, floriculture, horticulture, and cultivation of vegetables and mushrooms under controlled conditions. The policy will come into effect from April 1. 

Besides, animal husbandry (including breeding of dogs), pisciculture, aquaculture under controlled conditions and services related to agro and allied sectors have also been brought under the 100 per cent FDI norm. Similarly, the tea sector has also been brought under the 100 per cent norm. 

The DIPP has imposed certain conditions for companies dealing with development of transgenic seeds and vegetables wanting to take the 100 per cent FDI route. 

According to the Circular, when dealing with genetically modified seeds or planting material the company is supposed to comply with safety requirements in accordance with laws enacted under the Environment (Protection) Act on the genetically modified organisms; any import of genetically modified materials, if required, shall be subject to the conditions laid down vide Notifications issued under Foreign Trade (Development and Regulation) Act, 1992; the company shall comply with any other law, regulation or policy governing genetically modified material in force from time to time; undertaking of business activities involving the use of genetically engineered cells and material shall be subject to the receipt of approvals from Genetic Engineering Approval Committee (GEAC) and Review Committee on Genetic Manipulation (RCGM); the Import of materials shall be in accordance with National Seeds Policy. 

Further it states the term "under controlled conditions&#8217;&#8217; covers the following: Cultivation under controlled conditions for the categories of floriculture, horticulture, cultivation of vegetables and mushrooms is the practice of cultivation wherein rainfall, temperature, solar radiation, air humidity and culture medium are controlled artificially. Control in these parameters may be effected through protected cultivation under green houses, net houses, poly houses or any other improved infrastructure facilities where microclimatic conditions are regulated anthropogenically. 

In case of animal husbandry, the term under controlled conditions includes: rearing of animals under intensive farming systems with stall-feeding. Intensive farming system will require climate systems (ventilation, temperature/humidity management), health care and nutrition, herd registering/pedigree recording, use of machinery, waste management systems. Poultry breeding farms and hatcheries where microclimate is controlled through advanced technologies like incubators, ventilation systems etc. 

In the case of pisciculture and aquaculture, it includes: aquariums hatcheries where eggs are artificially fertilised and fry are hatched and incubated in an enclosed environment with artificial climate control. 

(http.//www.thehindu.com)


----------



## F-16_Falcon

DRDO said:


> We have economy growth almost 10% a year and industry growth which you posted is about a single month feb


that GDP growth is likely to be true. see your industrial growth. 



> But yes your last line suits your county better than any one else cause last year your growth rate is less than 3%


 no it is about india. pakistan has a strong base for industrial revolution.


----------



## Ammyy

F-16_Falcon said:


> that GDP growth is likely to be true. see your industrial growth.



Chachajan source that you poster is only for a single month not for a year 

this is industrial growth for december 2010 16.8% 
Highest industrial growth recorded in 20 yrs at 16.8% - Times Of India



> no it is about india. pakistan has a strong base for *industrial revolution.*



What so special your industry produces ????

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

I hope India's growing economy able to solve the poverty issues of its peoples


----------



## F-16_Falcon

DRDO said:


> Chachajan source that you poster is only for a single month not for a year
> 
> this is industrial growth for december 2010 16.8%
> Highest industrial growth recorded in 20 yrs at 16.8% - Times Of India


My source is uptodate. Now Indias economy is shrinking. it has just started. 




> What so special your industry produces ????


we have many innovative brains. our industrial and technological base is strong. 


http://www.defence.pk/forums/curren...s/103799-two-thumbs-up-pakistani-techies.html


----------



## Ammyy

Raja.Pakistani said:


> I hope India's growing economy able to solve the poverty issues of its peoples


 
Growth in India, China helped in poverty eradication: WB, IMF - Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## foxbat

Read my signature and enjoy...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## justanobserver

Capt.Popeye said:


> Hope you don't want to talk about NDTV again? Yawn.


 
I'll think whining about racism will do this time


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

justanobserver said:


> I'll think whining about racism will do this time


 
Shows your mindset towards the issue of racism.


----------



## tanlixiang28776

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Shows your mindset towards the issue of racism.


 
Come on dude.


----------



## acetophenol

@f 16: get well soon!


----------



## IndianArmy

Indian Rupees could Come under Pressure Only when there is Uncertainty, The Govt is Succeeding with there Values and Benchmarks, The Govt is following the Gold Standard and Is Doing fine with it, India hasnt reached a state where the Govt is Asking people to be self sufficient and decrease there debt, A steady Deflation would Be Suicidal for our Middle or Lower Class People with high debt.. The Govt Can Maintain 0 std, But it needs to Take care of its people aswell....


----------



## F-16_Falcon

ggggggggggggggggggggggg


----------



## Mech

F-16_Falcon said:


> ggggggggggggggggggggggg


 
wow dude....did you just have an orgasm reading the title 'indian rupee comes under pressure?!'

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## F-16_Falcon

^^^ no.  i am feeling sad for your country's pathetic economic situation.


----------



## Mech

F-16_Falcon said:


> ^^^ no.  i am feeling sad for your country's pathetic economic situation.


 
It sho' dont look like it. But i guess i ought to let you cover up and not talk about your personal 'issues' 

FYI - Indian economy aint pathetic...its just you. Im not kidding...just grab a mirror and see for yourself.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Mech said:


> It sho' dont look like it. But i guess i ought to let you cover up and not talk about your personal 'issues'
> 
> FYI - Indian economy aint pathetic...its just you. Im not kidding...just grab a mirror.


 
I wouldn't be so cocky if I were you.

Future predictions are great, but they often do not come true.


----------



## Mech

Chinese-Dragon said:


> I wouldn't be so cocky if I were you.
> 
> Future predictions are great, but they often do not come true.


 
Same goes for china. Future is unpredictable, as always. The guy claimed indian economy is currently pathetic, which obviously, is not true. And if pakistans growth were a standard...we'd be off the charts by now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Mech said:


> *Same goes for china.* Future is unpredictable, as always.


 
Obviously. I have never cared whether or not China becomes the number 1 economy or not, we are already the 2nd biggest economy, yet our per capita income is still very low.

Per capita income and HDI are more important to the average person.



Mech said:


> The guy claimed indian economy is currently pathetic, which obviously, is not true. And if pakistans growth were a benchmark...we'd be off the charts by now.



That depends how you define pathetic, and what indicators you consider to be the most important ones.


----------



## TEXAS BATTLESTAR

Inflation apparently are rampant EVERYWHERE!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zeeshan360

F-16_Falcon said:


> My source is uptodate. Now Indias economy is shrinking. it has just started.
> 
> 
> 
> we have many innovative brains. our industrial and technological base is strong.
> 
> 
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/curren...s/103799-two-thumbs-up-pakistani-techies.html


 
Man . . . Have u lost u r senses ??
We had industrial growth of about 17% in december .
Every month the figure changes according to the demand .

And abt Indian economy shrinking , i think u r confusing Industrial growth with Gdp growth .
India's GDP growth is 10.4% even more than China 
If u think India is heading back to stone age then u r totally wrong

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## true_indian

DRDO said:


> We have economy growth almost 10% a year and industry growth which you posted is about a single month feb
> 
> 
> But yes your last line suits your county better than any one else cause last year your growth rate is less than 3%


 
Why are you explaining him the economic concepts? He wouldn't even understand. He is here to troll, let him.


----------



## SpArK

Western India Shipyard bags Rs 60 cr order from Aban Offshore - The Economic Times


----------



## SpArK

India to top global steel growth chart - Hindustan Times


----------



## SpArK

CLP approved to build 1,200MW gas-fired power plant in Gujarat


----------



## lepziboy

Exports post highest growth of 37.5% at $245.90 billion in FY'11
Updated on Tuesday, April 19, 2011, 18:45 
Share 
Buzz up!

TRANSLATE INTO:

Powered by Translate

New Delhi: Exports registered the highest ever growth of 37.5 percent at USD 245.9 billion during 2010-11, demonstrating a robust demand for Indian merchandises not just in the western economies but in new markets like Latin America as well.

Exports for March rose by a handsome 43.9 percent to USD 29.1 billion compared to the growth in the same month in the previous financial year.

"This is the highest annual percentage growth (in a financial year)," Commerce and Industry Minister Anand Sharma said after releasing the trade data.

The stellar performance in exports has been made possible despite uncertainty in several European economies which are marred by debt crisis.

Imports on the other hand grew at a lesser pace of 21.5 percent despite increasing pressure on crude oil prices.

Imports for 2010-11 aggregated USD 350.3 billion, leaving a trade deficit of USD 104.4 billion.

Imports in March totalled USD 34.7 billion, up 17.3 percent year-on-year.

The country's total merchandise trade has almost touched USD 600 billion -- half of India's gross domestic product of USD 1.2 trillion.

Sharma said while the government has not fixed any target for the current fiscal, "... we will continue to strive to increase it".

India aims to achieve merchandise exports of USD 450 billion 2013-14.

Commerce Secretary Rahul Khullar said imports figures may be revised upwards leading to a trade gap increasing to USD 110-115 billion.

The good show by exports has lessened worries on the current account deficit, which Khullar said, is likely to be at USD 25-35 billion.

Engineering goods grew 84.7 percent to USD 60 billion led the show, followed by Petroleum products at USD 42.5 billion (up 50.5 percent).

Gems and jewellery grew 15.4 percent to to USD 33.5 billion, drugs and pharmaceuticals 15 percent to USD 10.3 billion.

Khullar said while there has been an improvement in demand in the US an even in EU, "my hunch is that export growth (also) came from new markets, particularly from Latin America."

Since the export growth had bottomed out in 2009-10, expansion in the last fiscal looked good under the low base impact.

However, "even if this base effect was not there the export growth would have been around 30 percent," Khullar said.

When asked if the growth rate is sustainable, he said it will be a "pipe-dream" given the global economic outlook.


----------



## lepziboy

Exports post highest growth of 37.5% at $245.90 billion in FY'11
Updated on Tuesday, April 19, 2011, 18:45 

New Delhi: Exports registered the highest ever growth of 37.5 percent at USD 245.9 billion during 2010-11, demonstrating a robust demand for Indian merchandises not just in the western economies but in new markets like Latin America as well.

Exports for March rose by a handsome 43.9 percent to USD 29.1 billion compared to the growth in the same month in the previous financial year.

"This is the highest annual percentage growth (in a financial year)," Commerce and Industry Minister Anand Sharma said after releasing the trade data.

The stellar performance in exports has been made possible despite uncertainty in several European economies which are marred by debt crisis.

Imports on the other hand grew at a lesser pace of 21.5 percent despite increasing pressure on crude oil prices.

Imports for 2010-11 aggregated USD 350.3 billion, leaving a trade deficit of USD 104.4 billion.

Imports in March totalled USD 34.7 billion, up 17.3 percent year-on-year.

The country's total merchandise trade has almost touched USD 600 billion -- half of India's gross domestic product of USD 1.2 trillion.

Sharma said while the government has not fixed any target for the current fiscal, "... we will continue to strive to increase it".

India aims to achieve merchandise exports of USD 450 billion 2013-14.

Commerce Secretary Rahul Khullar said imports figures may be revised upwards leading to a trade gap increasing to USD 110-115 billion.

The good show by exports has lessened worries on the current account deficit, which Khullar said, is likely to be at USD 25-35 billion.

Engineering goods grew 84.7 percent to USD 60 billion led the show, followed by Petroleum products at USD 42.5 billion (up 50.5 percent).

Gems and jewellery grew 15.4 percent to to USD 33.5 billion, drugs and pharmaceuticals 15 percent to USD 10.3 billion.

Khullar said while there has been an improvement in demand in the US an even in EU, "my hunch is that export growth (also) came from new markets, particularly from Latin America."

Since the export growth had bottomed out in 2009-10, expansion in the last fiscal looked good under the low base impact.

However, "even if this base effect was not there the export growth would have been around 30 percent," Khullar said.

When asked if the growth rate is sustainable, he said it will be a "pipe-dream" given the global economic outlook.

Exports post highest growth of 37.5% at $245.90 billion in FY'11


----------



## lepziboy

List of countries by motor vehicle production - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

http://oica.net/wp-content/uploads/all-vehicles-2010-provisional.pdf

India added almost a million units to its production in a year!


----------



## Ammyy

Industrial growth chart 

















Business Line : Columns / C P Chandrasekhar & Jayati Ghosh : Whither industrial growth?


----------



## Ajaxpaul

Bharat Heavy Electricals Limited (BHEL) on Tuesday said its consortium with Alstom had won a Rs.1,600-crore contract for steam turbine generators for the Kakrapur nuclear power station in Gujarat from Nuclear Power Corporation of India.

*&#8220;BHEL has achieved a major breakthrough in the nuclear segment with the first ever order for steam turbine generators for new rating 700 MWe nuclear sets pressurised heavy water reactors (PHWR),&#8221;* the company said in a statement. In terms of value, BHEL's share in the contract is about Rs.880 crore. In addition, BHEL has also won a Rs.40-crore contract for supply of equipment to the same project. The BHEL-Alstom consortium will supply the turbine generator packages for the two new 700 MW units of the nuclear power station.

BHEL is also presently executing several contracts for NPCIL including that for Gujarat and Rajasthan nuclear power stations besides contract for supply, erection and commissioning of the complete conventional prototype fast breeder reactor of 500 MW at Kalpakkam in Tamil Nadu.


The Hindu : Business / Industry : BHEL consortium wins Rs.1,600 crore contract


----------



## Brotherhood

*Airport Metro Express takes test-run in New Delhi, India - People's Daily Online* April 20, 2011





The screen in the metro car of the Airport Metro Express is seen in New Delhi, capital of India, on April 19, 2011. The New Delhi Airport Metro Express took its test-run on Feb. 23, 2011. The metro express, the fastest and modernest one in India, has six stations and connects the Indira Gandhi International Airport with New Delhi city. Passengers could ride in the metro with the 22.7-kilometer-long journey to the airport in only 18 minutes. They could also check their luggage, get their boarding cards or park their vehicles in New Delhi Railway Station and Shivaji Stadium Stations. (Xinhua/Li Yigang)





The special facilities in a metro car of the Airport Metro Express is seen in New Delhi, capital of India, on April 19, 2011. (Xinhua/Li Yigang)





The entrance of the Indira Gandhi International Airport station of the Airport Metro Express is seen in New Delhi, capital of India, on April 19, 2011. (Xinhua/Li Yigang)





The chairs in a metro car of the Airport Metro Express are seen in New Delhi, capital of India, on April 19, 2011. (Xinhua/Li Yigang)





The inner of the Indira Gandhi International Airport station of the Airport Metro Express is seen in New Delhi, capital of India, on April 19, 2011. (Xinhua/Li Yigang)





The luggage-rack in a metro car of the Airport Metro Express is seen in New Delhi, capital of India, on April 19, 2011. (Xinhua/Li Yigang)





The inner of a metro car of the Airport Metro Express is seen in New Delhi, capital of India, on April 19, 2011. The New Delhi Airport Metro Express took its test-run on Feb. 23, 2011. The metro express, the fastest and modernest one in India, has six stations and connects the Indira Gandhi International Airport with New Delhi city. Passengers could ride in the metro with the 22.7-kilometer-long journey to the airport in only 18 minutes. They could also check their luggage, get their boarding cards or park their vehicles in New Delhi Railway Station and Shivaji Stadium Stations. (Xinhua/Li Yigang)

Source: Xinhua

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## StingRoy

Brotherhood said:


> *Airport Metro Express takes test-run in New Delhi, India - People's Daily Online* April 20, 2011


It is already functional since February. Finally Xinhua caught up with the news?


----------



## SpArK

*57 Indian firms in Forbes Global 2000 list
​*
WASHINGTON: As many as 57 Indian companies including Reliance Industries, State Bank of India and Oil &amp; Natural Gas Corp. figure in The Forbes Global 2000 list of public companies based on their rankings for sales, profits, assets and market value. 

Reliance with sales of $45.3 billion is ranked 121st in the list with three public State Bank of India Group (136, $29.1 billion), Oil & Natural Gas Corp. (172, 22.6 billion) and Indian Oil (243, $52.1 billion) taking the next three places among the Indian firms. 

Other companies in India's top ten were ICICI Bank (288, $13.2 billion), NTPC (348, $10.8 billion), Coal India (418, $10.4 billion), Bharti Airtel (453, $9.3 billion), Larsen &amp; Toubro (499, $9.8 billion) and Tata Motors (512, $20.2 billion). 

JPMorgan Chase is in the top spot for the second consecutive year as the world's largest company followed by HSBC, up six spots fuelled by a 121 percent growth in profits in the past fiscal year. 

In total, the Global 2000 companies now account for $32 trillion in revenues, $2.4 trillion in profits, $138 trillion in assets and $38 trillion in market value. These firms also employ 80 million people worldwide. 

The Asia-Pacific region led The Global 2000 again this year with 701 companies, including the most additions (11) to the list of the regions - Asia-Pacific, Europe, Middle East & Africa-EMEA, the Americas and the US - with doubled profits, by far the biggest increase. 

The biggest profit centre was China, as 121 companies, including PetroChina, ICBC and Sinopec, returned an aggregate profit of $168 billion. Japan and South Korea also showed impressive gains in profits and assets. 

With the US economy back on its feet, growing at a steady 3 percent clip over the past 12 months, American firms on The Forbes Global 2000 are growing far faster. Total sales were up 12 percent in 2010 over 2009, and profits continue to rise-up 69 percent, versus 56 percent for the S&P 500. 

Still, the US grip on The Global 2000 has been slipping since 2004, when the number of US constituents was 751. It's now 536. The US still accounts for the most firms among the top 100 with 28. 



57 Indian firms in Forbes Global 2000 list - The Times of India


----------



## SpArK

India provides soft loans to West African businesses


----------



## SpArK

*'India's purchasing power to be 3rd largest in 2015' - The Times of India​*

VADODARA: In 2015, purchasing power of Indians will be six trillion dollars, which will be third largest after United States and China. This is what Dr Jagdish Sheth, a renowned scholar and a marketing expert said here. 

Sheth, who is a Charles H Kellstadt professor of marketing at US-based Emory University's Goizueta business school, was in the city on Friday where he attended three programmes. 

The Management Students Forum of M S University's Faculty of Management Studies had organised 'India 2020-symposium on economic development' where Sheth spoke on the topic of 'India-The decade of destination'. At the Federation of Gujarat Industries ( FGI), Sheth spoke on 'Role of India in world class manufacturing' and he also addressed 'Innovation conclave 2011' of the Confederation of Indian Industry (CII). 

"After 2020, India's economic development will be close to that of China as China will have more ageing population while India on the other hand will have more young population. The demand of economy in India will be such that the government will have to reform itself," said Sheth, adding that outsourcing of household works has promoted consumer economy in India. 

"When consumer economy develops, the overall economy also develops. India is witnessing a similar trend of what had happened in US where consumer economy had developed and a new middle class was created," he said. 

Sheth however pointed out that an Egypt-type revolution is possible in India as well - sooner or later. "The benefits of economic developments should reach to the poorest in order to increase their purchasing power. With economic development, expectations of people have also increased. Government is presently becoming problem instead of solution for the common man. In such a scenario, a single spark is enough to blow up the whole situation and rapid corruption might just work as a trigger," said Sheth, adding that there is a need for responsible capitalism and while creation of wealth is necessary, its equal distribution is more important.


----------



## SpArK

Rolls Royce to open third Indian outlet in Chandigarh | CarTradeIndia.com


----------



## SpArK

http://www.moneycontrol.com/news/cnbc-tv18-comments/garware-motors-korean-st-to-bring-superbikes-to-india_537777.html


----------



## bhagat

*India to sell 500,000 tonnes of grain to Bangladesh: Commerce minister
*
Dhaka . Indian commerce minister Anand Sharma said on Saturday his country was ready to ship 500,000 tonnes of grain to Bangladesh under government to government deals. 

"We are ready to ship 300,000 tonnes of parboiled rice and and 200,000 tonnes wheat to Bangladesh," Sharma told a joint news conference with his Bangladesh counterpart Lt. Col (Retd) Faruk Khan in Dhaka. 

The shipment is expected to start by next one week when Bangladesh decides through which port the consignment should be handled, Sharma said without giving details. 

The Indian government had agreed to export 300,000 tonnes of non-basmati rice and 200,000 tonnes of wheat to neighbouring country following a request from Bangladesh late last year.
India to sell 500,000 tonnes of grain to Bangladesh: Commerce minister - The Economic Times


----------



## SpArK

Portugal looking to boost trade relations with India - The Economic Times


----------



## SpArK

*India generates 811 bn units electricity in 2010-11​*





New Delhi, Apr 24: 

India saw an electricity generation of 811 billion units (BU)in the last fiscal, marginally lower than the set target, primarily on account of shortage of coal and water.

The country, which needs enhanced infrastructure and power capacity to sustain high growth trajectory, had targeted an electricity generation of 830.8 billion units in 2010-11.

Latest figures from the Central Electricity Authority (CEA) show that power generation stood at 811.1 BU in 2010-11.

However, the figure represent a growth of over five per cent as against 768.4 BU achieved in 2009-10 financial year.

The statistics exclude generation from plants having capacity of 25 MW capacity.

In the last fiscal, the electricity generation from thermal power sources stood at 664.9 BU compared to the target of 690.9 BU.

&#8220;Growth of thermal generation was mainly restricted due to coal shortages, receipt of poor quality/wet coal, closure of some units in the Western region due to acute raw water shortage...,&#8221; the CEA said in its report

Business Line : Industry & Economy / Economy : India generates 811 bn units electricity in 2010-11


----------



## SpArK

Belgium invites Indian investment | mydigitalfc.com


----------



## SpArK

Takaful Emarat ties up with Reliance Asset Management (Malaysia) Sdn. Bhd. to make world class Shariah-Compliant funds accessible to its customers throughout UAE

Takaful Emarat ties up with Reliance Asset Management (Malaysia) Sdn. Bhd. to make world class Shariah-Compliant funds accessible to its customers throughout UAE - Zawya


----------



## SpArK

*Dubai&#8217;s EZW, India Club explore trade opportunities​*
Dubai, Apr 24: 

Senior officials from Dubai&#8217;s Economic Zones World (EZW) at the India Club, the oldest Indian business and cultural organization here, discussed expansion of commercial ties with India and opening of new avenues of cooperation and investments in many key sectors.

Economic Zones World Chairman, Mr Hisham Al Shirawi said that the Indian business community in Dubai has been an important contributor of the domestic economy and played a vital role in the process of nation-building for decades.

He was invited to the annual Member Networking Centre Lunch as Chief Guest Speaker where he talked to a group of 200 businessmen and community leaders.

Economic Zones World is home to 693 Indian companies with 679 companies based in Jafza while the rest are in Ducamz and Textile City.

Last year, there were 65,303 Indians working in the Jebel Ali Free Zone.

India is Dubai&#8217;s largest trading partner. According to Dubai World&#8217;s Statistics Department, the non-oil trade between Dubai and India in 2010 reached a record 183 billion dirhams, twice the figures achieved in 2009.

Imports from the country were valued at 88 billion dirhams, 16 per cent of Dubai&#8217;s total imports, while exports and re-exports stood at 43 billion dirhams and 52 billion dirhams respectively.

Non-oil trade between Jafza and India was valued at AED 12.77 billion in 2010, registering a jump of 25% compared to 2009 figures.

&#8220;Dubai and Jafza&#8217;s business friendly policies and its highly developed and sophisticated infrastructure, and logistics framework have attracted Indian companies since the free zone&#8217;s inception 26 years ago.

&#8220;Our meeting with this established Indian organization is yet another step towards strengthening the existing relations with the country,&#8221; Mr Al Shirawi was quoted as saying in the statement.

According to him, EZW and India Club&#8217;s joint efforts will strengthen trade relations, facilitating and opening channels for other Indian companies looking to do business in the region.

The India Club Board of Trustees includes 20 major companies such as Air India, Jumbo Electronics, K M Brothers, and Regal Traders among others.

Business Line : Industry & Economy News : Dubai&rsquo;s EZW, India Club explore trade opportunities

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## indopak

*RIL eyes over Rs 1.5 lakh cr investment in next five years*

NEW DELHI: Setting its sight on a number of new businesses and expansion of existing ones, billionaire Mukesh Ambani-led Reliance Industries group may invest more than Rs 1,50,000 crore over the next five years.

The group is sitting on a huge cash pile of over Rs 42,000 crore that has nearly doubled in one year, and further money influx is expected in the next few months, while it might raise further funds from the market, mostly through overseas bonds and partly through project equity, sources said.

There might be major investments, totalling nearly Rs 1,00,000 crore, in the group's core businesses of petrochemicals and energy exploration and production over the next five years, they added.

Besides, business initiatives in telecom, power and financial services sectors would also witness investments worth at least Rs 50,000 crore in the next few years.

The group is working on various business expansion strategies for different segments and a consolidated view of these initiatives could be announced by the group chief Mukesh Ambani at RIL's Annual General Meeting on June 3.

In last year's AGM on June 18, 2010, Ambani had said that he was aiming to double the group's enterprise value in less than a decade, from an estimated USD 80 billion (Rs 3,70,000 crore) at that time.

RIL's cash balance stood at a record high level of Rs 42,393 crore at the end of last fiscal ended March 31, 2011, as against Rs 21,874 crore a year ago.

Besides, its debt-to-equity ratio is very low at 0.17 (meaning Rs 17 debt for every Rs 100 equity capital), which could allow it to raise significant debts whenever needed.

RIL raised USD 1.5 billion dollars through overseas bonds last year at very competitive rates.

RIL's revenue rose by 29 per cent in the fiscal to Rs 258,651 crore, while its net profit increased by 25 per cent to Rs 20,286 crore.

Sources said the group would look at both organic and inorganic growth opportunities in various businesses.

In a financial presentation after its full-year results last week, the company said it was "uniquely positioned to pursue organic and inorganic growth opportunities to meet its growth aspirations."

It also said that it had a "investment programme of over USD 10 billion to cater to domestic market" in petrochemicals business.

Earlier at an investor conference in February, RIL had projected investment totalling USD 25-30 billion (Rs 1,10,000-1,35,000 crore) for the next five years in its various businesses, including energy and telecom sectors.


----------



## indopak

*Corporate, retail banking help boost Indian Bank's profit*







Indian Bank continued its creditable performance during the year ended March 31, 2011 in all the key parameters. The directors have proposed a dividend of Rs. 7.50 per share of Rs. 10. It paid a dividend of Rs. 6.50 in the previous year.

Addressing presspersons here on Saturday, T. M. Bhasin, Chairman and Managing Director, said the bank registered a growth of 19.8 per cent in its operating profit at Rs. 3,292 crore against Rs. 2,747 crore in the previous year on a healthy growth in net interest income at Rs. 9,361 crore against Rs. 7,714 crore.

Total income improved by 16.8 per cent to Rs. 10,543 crore from Rs. 9,031 crore. Total expenditure, excluding provisions and contingencies, stood at Rs. 7,251.23 crore against Rs. 6,283.42 crore with interest expenditure accounting for Rs. 5,324.92 crore (Rs. 4,553.18 crore).

The bank has provided a sum Rs.92 crore towards transitional liability on a proportionate basis on employee benefits, Rs. 33.20 crore towards part of the additional gratuity fund requirement and a net sum of Rs. 153.06 crore towards additional pension fund liability.

After taking into account these provisions, the net profit has risen by 10.2 per cent to Rs. 1,714.07 crore from Rs.1,554.99 crore. Corporate banking and retail banking contributed significantly to the rise in net profit. Earnings per share improved to Rs. 38.79 from Rs. 35.09 and the book value to Rs. 184.44 from Rs. 156.66.

The overall business of the bank registered a growth of 20.3 per cent at Rs. 1,81,530 crore against Rs. 1,50,886 crore with deposits accounting for Rs. 1,05,804 crore (Rs. 88,228 crore) and advances Rs. 75,726 crore (Rs.62.568 crore), Mr. Bhasin said. Priority sector advances grew by 19.9 per cent to Rs. 25,.969 crore.

The net interest margin at 3.86 per cent (3.55 per cent), was the highest in the banking industry, Mr. Bhasin said.

The bank had made strenuous efforts to bring down non-performing assets and the ratio of net non-performing assets (NPA) to net advances stood at 0.53 per cent. During the year, total NPA recovery was Rs. 756.58 crore. The bank will continue its focus on recovery of NPAs and 2011-12 will be &#8216;the year of recovery', Mr. Bhasin said.

The capital adequacy ratio was comfortable at 13.56 per cent as per Basel II norms against 12.71 per cent in the year-ago period.

Financial inclusion

Under the financial inclusion plan 2010-12, the bank covered 1,010 villages as on March 31, 2011 and 1.53 lakh no-frill accounts were opened. Credit to MSME sector registered a growth of 15.8 per cent at Rs. 9.681 crore.

Under branch expansion, the bank opened 104 branches in India and a branch at Jaffna (Sri Lanka) taking the total to 1,860.


----------



## indopak

*Gujarat to invest Rs 74,000 cr in ports to boost coastal trade*

Drawing an ambitious Rs 74,240 crore plan for its ports in the next 10 years, Gujarat tops the list of eight coastal states that have proposed Rs 1.67 lakh crore projects to boost seaborne trade, in terms of investment.

"State wise analysis of proposed investment in projects indicate that investment in non-major ports of Gujarat at Rs 74,240.59 crore would be around 44 per cent of the total investments in non-major ports by March 2020," a Shipping Ministry official told PTI.

In a bid to boost coastal trade, eight maritime states in the country have drawn Rs 1.67 lakh crore investment plan to create an additional capacity of about 1,294 million tonnes (MT) in the next 10 years.

These states -- Gujarat, Maharashtra, Goa, Karnataka, Andhra Pradesh, Tamil Nadu, Kerala and Orissa house about 200 non-major ports possessing a capacity to handle 346.31 MT of Cargo at present.

After Gujarat, Andhra Pradesh has the highest investment plan for the period (2011-20) at Rs 33,540 crore followed by Rs 23,736 crore plan by Orissa.

Maharashtra, the official said has proposed Rs 20,417 crore investment in its non-major ports.

Most of the projects will be on public-private- partnership (PPP) or build, operate, transfer (BOT) basis, the official added.

He said that the private sector is likely to contribute 96 per cent of the project cost for non-major ports which come under the purview of the state governments.

Remaining requirement of Rs 3,678 crore is planned to be contributed by the state governments through internal resources, gross budgetary support etc.

The total volume of traffic handled by all the Indian ports during 2009-10 was 849.9 MT and non-major ports accounted for about one-third of the seaborne trade.

The projects include deepening of channels, construction of berths, rail-road connectivity etc.

The government has already announced an investment of over Rs one lakh crore in 13 major ports, majority of which will come from the private sector, to expand their capacity by 767.15 MT in the next 10 years.

The major ports' capacity was recorded at 616.73 MT on March 31, 2010.

India at present has 13 major ports - Mumbai, Jawaharlal Nehru Port Trust, Kolkata (with Haldia), Chennai, Visakhapatanam, Cochin, Paradip, New Mangalore, Marmagao, Ennore, Tuticorin, Kandla and Port Blair under the control of Centre. Non-major ports fall under the purview of states.

Earlier, this year, the government unveiled a new Maritime Agenda to take major and non-major ports capacity to 3,200 MT from 617 MT on March 31, 2010.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abhishek_

Not sure if this was mentioned earlier but I just realized we are now the tenth largest economy (april 2011 IMF figures). No more rants from certain members who reveled in the fact that we hadn't made it to top ten. onwards now mates

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vinod2070

Abhishek_ said:


> Not sure if this was mentioned earlier but I just realized we are now the tenth largest economy (april 2011 IMF figures). No more rants from certain members who reveled in the fact that we hadn't made it to top ten. onwards now mates


 
Mate, I think it shows India at the eleventh position after Canada.

I am waiting for the day when we will be bigger than each of these individual European countries. Should happen in the next 5-7 years if things remain on track.

*PS*: Sorry, looked at the wrong list. It seems India crossed Russia last year. Turn of Canada next.


----------



## Abhishek_

^we shall cruise past canada this year itself and register to be the sixth largest within 5years (assuming 8.2 growth rate)


----------



## bhagat

*ITC, Ruchi Soya among 50 fastest growing global consumer product firms
*
Indias ITC Limited and Ruchi Soya Industries limited ranked #15 and #20 respectively among the 50 fastest growing consumer companies globally. The 4th annual Global powers of the consumer products industry 2011 Deloitte report highlights that compared to the 1.2 percent decline in sales that plagued the Top 250 as a whole, the 50 fastest growing companies increased sales at a composite rate of 18.2 percent. The fastest 50 list witnessed a long list this year of Asia/ Pacific and Latin American companies.


Indicative of the tough economic times, for the second year in a row, all but seven of the fastest growing companies were in the food, drink and tobacco or the electronic product sectors. Also, there were three companies in the personal and household products sector, two home improvement product companies, one tire manufacturer and one fashion good company amongst the fastest 50.

Currently, while India is represented by only two companies among the 50 fastest growing consumer product companies, there is a huge potential as large Indian conglomerates in the consumer business sector are witnessing strong growth due to growing consumerism and the modernization of Indian retailing, said Rajan Divekar, Senior Director, Deloitte in India. As the Indian retail industry modernizes, the cost of distribution is likely to fall, suppliers will have an incentive to invest in technology and consumers will gain access to cheaper, fresher and safer products.

the report suggests that the biggest single opportunity for global consumer product companies comes from the emerging middle classes in developing economies, with an estimated 70 million new consumers expected to enter the global middle classes each year. However, to fully exploit this opportunity, companies must prepare for radical innovation to deliver the right products at price points that are typically well below equivalent products in the developed world.

Notes to the editor
Deloitte refers to one or more of Deloitte Touche Tohmatsu Limited, a UK Private Company Limited by guarantee, and its network of member firms, each of which is a legally separate and independent entity. Please see Home a detailed description of the legal structure of Deloitte Touche Tohmatsu Limited and its member firms.

Deloitte provides audit, tax, consulting and financial advisory services to public and private clients spanning multiple industries. With a globally connected network of member firms in more than 150 countries, Deloitte brings world-class capabilities and deep local expertise to help clients succeed wherever they operate. Deloittes more than 170,000 professionals are committed to becoming the standard of excellence.

Deloittes professionals are unified by a collaborative culture that fosters integrity, outstanding value to markets and clients, commitment to each other, and strength from cultural diversity. They enjoy an environment of continuous learning, challenging experiences, and enriching career opportunities. Deloittes professionals are dedicated to strengthening corporate responsibility, building public trust, and making a positive impact in their communities.

ITC, Ruchi Soya among 50 fastest growing global consumer product firms


----------



## SpArK

India was the leading foreign investor in Sri Lanka last year | Asian Tribune

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

IOC plans new Rs 40-K cr plant - Hindustan Times


----------



## Ajaxpaul

Bharat Electronics Ltd sales turnover touches Rs 5,550 crore


BANGALORE: Defence PSU, Bharat Electronics Limited (BEL) on Tuesday announced that its sales turnover had increased to Rs 5,550 in 2010-11 (provisional) from Rs 5,220 crore in 2009-10, registering a growth of 6.3 per cent. 

The estimated Profit Before Tax is Rs 1,120 crore as against Rs 1,045 crore in 2009-10, Ashwani Kumar Datt, CMD, BEL said adding that the audited results were still awaited. 

The PSU registered a growth of 77 per cent in its exports turnover from USD 23.65 million in 2009-10 to USD 41.89 million during 2010-11, he told media while announcing the company's performance highlights during the year. "Exports did better than targetted", he said. 

All units continued to achieve profits, he said. BEL's order book grew from Rs 11,350 crore to Rs 23,600 crore as on April 1, 2011. 

Supplies to defence contributed to 80 per cent of the turnover. The turnover from indigeneously developed products was 78 per cent. 

Weapon Systems on account of Akash contributed to four per cent of the turnover and the segment was expected to grow in futrue. Communication contributed to 18 per cent. 

The new products for the year included Akash weapon system, Humsa-NG, Semi Ruggedised Automatic Exchange, Lower Power Jammer, Instant Fire Detection and Suppression System and Mobile Communication Terminal. 

Talking about its export orders, he said that BEL has an export order book of USD 66.36 million, including offset order of USD 42.28 million. The export target for 2011-12 is USD 47 million, he said. 

Datt said that the company was aiming to reach a turnover of Rs 6200 crore during 2011-12. 

It would work strategically on important projects like Akash weapon system for Indian army, Lightweight Portable Radar, Battlefield Surveillance System. "BEL is aiming to achieve increased growth in offset business exports", he said. 

It is looking at diversifying into new areas of defence and civil segements and giving thrust to inhouse development and strengthening its R and D capabilities. 

*BEL is in discussion with a reputed foreign OEM on forming an Indian JV in the area of civilian radars and select defence radars. The plans for setting up a JVC with BHEL for manufacture of solar PV wafers, cells and modules has been finalised. Both the companies are in the process of obtaining approvals from their respective boards. *

BEL is working on establishing a company for the design, development and manufacture of RF and microwave components and subsystems.



Bharat Electronics Ltd sales turnover touches Rs 5,550 crore - The Times of India


----------



## SpArK

*India exploring Iran oil payment via Turkey​*
NEW DELHI, April 27

(Reuters) - India is exploring payments via Turkey for oil imports from Iran, an Indian oil ministry source said on Wednesday, as the two countries search for a way to settle their trade after a long standing clearing system was scrapped by New Delhi.

Iran is India's second biggest oil supplier after Saudi Arabia. Iranian supplies to India have not yet been hit, despite India's central bank stopping a clearinghouse system for Iranian crude imports in December, under pressure from the United States. 

India exploring Iran oil payment via Turkey -oil min source | Reuters


----------



## SpArK

Myanmar, India to speed up renovation of Arnanda Pagoda


----------



## SpArK

*Tata Power commissions 3-MW solar power plant in Maharashtra news	​*

27 April 2011	

Mumbai: Pursuant to the company's objective of building a robust renewable energy portfolio that is 20-25 per cent of its total generation capacity,

India's largest integrated private power utility Tata Power today said that it had commenced the commercial operation of its 3-MW, photovoltaic-based, grid-connected solar power plant at Mulshi, Maharashtra.

According to the company, this is the first and largest solar PV power plant in Maharashtra and one of the largest in the country and is spread over 12 acres.

The technology for this project has been supplied by the Tata Group's renewable power arm, Tata BP Solar.

The project is Tata Power's and Tata BP Solar's novel experience in building, operating, and maintaining a megawatt-scale grid-connected solar power plant in India. Given the modular nature of the system, the project was executed in nine months.

Tata Power had set up its first solar power plant of 100 kW way back in 1996 at Walwan in Lonavla, where the company has a hydro power facility. 

According to Anil Sardana, managing director, Tata Power, the commissioning of the grid-connected 3-MW solar power plant in Mulshi reinforced the company's sustainability agenda and commitment of setting up generation capabilities through renewable sources


domain-b.com : Tata Power commissions 3-MW solar power plant in Maharashtra


----------



## SpArK

http://www.postzambia.com/post-read_article.php?articleId=20150


----------



## SpArK

India sees 100,000 mw on tap in Saarc grid - The Times of India


----------



## SpArK

Sri Lanka gives nod for India's Axis Bank entry - LANKA BUSINESS ONLINE


----------



## SpArK

South Sudan assures India of honouring energy contracts, IBN Live News


----------



## Abhishek_

*India to pay for Iranian crude oil in rupee*

After having explored various options to make payments and having run out of them, India is understood to have decided to pay Iran for the crude oil supplied by it in rupee terms.

After discussions between the Finance Ministry and the Petroleum and Natural Gas Ministry, it has been decided that the Ministry will seek the note of the Union Cabinet to switch over to the rupee payment system for the Iranian crude, officials in the Petroleum Ministry said.

Under the newly floated but yet to be approved proposal, National Iranian Oil Co (NIOC) will open rupee account with Indian banks and could use the money to purchase non-strategic items such as railway imports and buy commodities. It will not be able to use the money to invest in India or for buying shares or companies. The Finance Ministry will prepare and submit a list of do's and don'ts for Iranian authorities from the money it gets as part of the crude oil payments.

The official said the Reserve Bank of India, which, in December last year, discontinued a long-standing mechanism of payment through central banks, previously opposed payments for Iranian oil in rupee but has now relented. In February, India started making euro payments through an Iranian bank based in Germany. But that had to be stopped soon after Germany came under pressure from the United States to put an end to this practice.

The government also explored the option of Indian oil firms opening accounts in Dubai-based Noor Islamic Bank for direct transfer of money to Iran. But the UAE is also learnt to have refused to route payments.

India imports 12 million barrels of crude oil every month from Iran, which is the nation's second-largest supplier, after Saudi Arabia. The problem began after the RBI, on December 23, did away with the Asian Clearing Union (ACU) mechanism for paying for Iranian crude oil imports, which make up for 12 per cent of the nation's oil needs.

In February, it began clearing past dues for Iranian oil imports by making euro payments through the German-based Europisch-Iranische Handelsbank AG (EIH Bank). But EIH, which is owned by Iran, is a banned entity in the U.S., and Washington persuaded Germany to stop payments.

This has resulted in outstanding payment of $2.8 billion as on March-end towards Iran.

The Hindu : News / National : India to pay for Iranian crude oil in rupee


----------



## SpArK

*Govt May Hike Diesel Prices After Assembly Polls
​*PTI | NEW DELHI | MAY 04, 2011







The government plans to hike diesel prices by up to Rs 3 a litre soon after the Assembly elections in five states are over next week, while an equivalent steep increase in petrol rates is also on card.

"An Empowered Group of Ministers (EGoM) headed by Finance Minister Pranab Mukherjee is scheduled to meet on May 11 to mull on a hike in diesel prices," a top government official, refusing to be named, told reporters here.

A Rs 3-4 a litre hike in the price of petrol, which had been freed from government control last June, is also on the cards immediately after polling in the last phase of Assembly elections is completed on May 10.

"Petroleum Ministry officials yesterday discussed with the Election Commission the issue of raising prices before Assembly election results are announced on May 13. The Election Commission is believed to have cleared the move," he said.

Officially on the EGoM's agenda is ways of mitigating the over Rs 180,000 crore revenue loss state-owned oil firms have projected in 2011-12 on selling diesel, domestic LPG and kerosene at current rates.

An increase in domestic LPG prices may also be discussed at the EGoM meeting that will decide on how the oil firms will be compensated for their losses, he said.

State-owned Indian Oil, Bharat Petroleum and Hindustan Petroleum currently lose Rs 16.17 a litre on diesel and after adding local sales tax or VAT, the desired increase to make rates at par with international prices is Rs 18.19 a litre.

The companies have not even raised price of petrol, a commodity which was freed from government control in June last year, in view of Assembly elections in five states like West Bengal and Kerala.

The hike need to take petrol prices to international parity is about Rs 8.50 per litre, but the entire burden will not be passed on to consumers in one go. "Oil companies will be asked to stagger the hike over a couple of months," the official said.

Besides petrol and diesel, the three state oil firms lose Rs 29.69 a litre on kerosene and Rs 329.73 per 14.2 kg domestic LPG cylinder. 

Indian Oil, Bharat Petroleum and Hindustan Petroleum will "at current international crude oil prices lose Rs 180,208 crore in revenues on selling diesel, domestic LPG and kerosene below their imported cost in the 2011-12 fiscal", the official said.

The revenue loss, termed as under-recovery by oil firms, will be the highest ever, even more than what they lost in 2008-09 when crude touched a record high of USD 147 a barrel.

In addition, they lose about Rs 8.50 per litre on petrol, whose rates have not moved in tandem with the imported cost despite its pricing being freed from government control in June last year.

"Losses on petrol are not included in the under-recovery figures for 2011-12 as it is a decontrolled commodity," the official said.

The basket of crude oil India buys had averaged USD 83.57 per barrel in 2008-09 and calculations for the current fiscal have been done at the prevailing rates of around USD 110 a barrel.

"The average price of the Indian basket of crude oil last fiscal was USD 85.09 per barrel, higher than the 2008-09 average when the government had cut customs and excise duty on crude oil and products to check the impact of rising international rates on domestic markets," the official said.

Finance Minister Pranab Mukherjee has refused to cut customs and excise duty on crude this time to protect his projected fiscal deficit.

"The situation in the current fiscal will be worse, the three PSU oil marketing companies are losing Rs 540 crore per day on diesel, domestic LPG and kerosene sales," he said.

In 2008-09, the government had issues oil bonds worth Rs 71,292 crore to the three firms to make up for more than two- thirds of the Rs 103,292 crore revenue loss. Upstream oil firms like ONGC provided another Rs 32,000 crore.

In the 2010-11 fiscal, the three firms lost Rs 78,202 crore, but so far, the government has provided only Rs 20,911 crore in compensation. The oil marketing firms lost Rs 2,227 crore on selling petrol below the imported cost during April and June before its price was freed from government control.

They lost Rs 34,384 crore on the sale of diesel, Rs 19,566 crore on PDS kerosene and Rs 22,025 crore on the sale of domestic LPG.


----------



## SpArK

India's to grow 6.5% to 7.5% this fiscal: Baring Asset Management - The Economic Times


----------



## SpArK

*India, Hungary to double bilateral trade in three years
​*

India and Hungary have agreed to double their bilateral trade to USD 1.2
billion within the next three years, with the European nation also reiterating its support to India's claim for permanent membership in an expanded United Nations Security Council.

This was decided during the ongoing visit of Minister of State for Planning, Parliamentary Affairs, Science & Technology and Earth Sciences Ashwani Kumar to the European Union member nation, a government statement said.

Kumar is currently in Hungary with a seven-member parliamentary delegation as part of the dialogue process between the two countries.

During his meetings, Kumar stated that India needs over USD 1 trillion of investment during the next 5-6 years in the infrastructure sector alone.

*"He invited Hungarian companies to participate in development of infrastructure in India. The two sides also agreed to double the level of existing trade at USD 640 million to 1.2 billion in the next three years," the state*ment added.

Kumar has held a series of high-level meetings with senior Hungarian leaders, including the country's Minister for Foreign Affairs Janos Martonyi, Minister for National Economy Gyorgy Matolcsy, Deputy Speaker of the Hungarian National Assembly Sandor Lezsak and the Chairman of the Hungarian-Indian Inter-Parliamentary Friendship Group, Zsolt Horvath.

"Both sides agreed to further strengthen the relationship through parliamentary exchanges on a regular basis... *The Hungarian Foreign Minister reiterated his government's support to India's claim for permanent membership in an expanded UN Security Council," the statement said.*

Kumar expressed appreciation for Hungary's support for the India-US civil nuclear agreement at the Nuclear Suppliers Group and for expressing solidarity with India in the wake of 26/11 Mumbai terror attack.

"The two countries agreed to work closely for the reform of the United Nations to reflect contemporary global realities," the statement said.

The central European nation has also invited more investment from Indian companies. Indian investments in Hungary are estimated in the range of USD 1 billion and Indian firms employ over 7,000 people there.

The two sides also identified various areas of cooperation, including collaboration on research and development, electronics, water and solid waste management, defence, IT and higher education. 

"Collaboration between Bollywood and Hungarian film makers would also be explored. It was agreed to activate the fund of 2 million euros for joint research projects in science and technology," the statement said.


http://www.google.co.in/url?sa=t&source=news&cd=11&ved=0CC0QqQIwADgK&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.mydigitalfc.com%2Feconomy%2Findia-hungary-double-bilateral-trade-three-years-764&ei=VifBTYb6EoKh8QOl0dTNBQ&usg=AFQjCNHVz4okfM-QP_O0i6oTczsJZygygg&sig2=PDITJqhzdhifQP1Lr5fdxg


----------



## lepziboy

http://www.pwc.com/en_GX/gx/world-2050/pdf/world-in-2050-jan-2011.pdf

A new analysis about the E7 and G7 economies most of it talk about Indian economy and some of china


----------



## SpArK

India, Japan trade pact to boost bilateral trade, investment - India - DNA


----------



## jha

*India's middle class population to rise, key driver for Asia's rise by 2050*



> Nearly 70% of India's population could be middle class within 15 years if the country's economy posts sustained growth, a report by the Manila-based Asian Development has said.





> "Today, India has a tiny middle class by global standards. But if it continues its growth, 70% of the Indian population could be middle class within 15 years," the ADB the report said.





> The ADB report says that Asia rise will be led by China, India, Indonesia, Japan, South Korea, Malaysia, and Thailand.



India's middle class population to rise, key driver for Asia's rise by 2050 - The Times of India


----------



## hembo

*Ex-Wipro veteran, Sridhar Mitta pushes information technology services to tier-II towns*
Jayadevan PK, May 5, 2011, 10.30am IST






BANGALORE: Going to Tier II and Tier III cities has always been an iffy thing for technology firms. One who hasn't been shy of a small-town foray is veteran technopreneur Sridhar Mitta. Calling it social entrepreneurship, he is pushing information technology services into the second-rung cities by creating a different business model. While bigger corporations have been toying with the idea, they haven't done anything significant.

What Mitta is looking to do is to employ 10,000 graduates from non-metros over the next three years by setting up 40 development centres through his year-and-half venture. He simply calls it social entrepreneurship.
_____________

Excellent move. Companies & GOI should move focus to Tier-2/3 cities, small towns and semi-rural areas if we are to achieve homogeneous and faster development. It's a win-win scenario for all parties.


----------



## hembo

*Over 50% US green card holders plan to return home: Survey*
May 5, 2011, 03.08am IST

NEW YORK: The United States may experience reverse brain drain as thousands of Indian IT professionals contemplate returning to India, according to a survey conducted by Corp-Corp.com, a US-based technology job portal.

The finding was based on a survey of more than 1,000 survey respondents of Indian origin, nearly half of which were IT professionals that plan to return to India.

About 50 per cent of the respondents have plans to return soon, while 6.4 per cent of them have already returned to their homeland.


Survey participants included permanent residents, US citizens and work visa holders.

Fifty-one per cent said their decision was based on wanting to rejoin family and 26 per cent cited better opportunities as the reason to return to their homeland.

Around 10 per cent are planning to return for they believe their kids will get a better education in India.

"The results are very important for American businesses because they may face challenges in filling the gap of these resources," said Prabakaran Murugaiah, CEO of Corp-Corp.com.

"Businesses cannot replace an experienced workforce overnight," he said.

The survey results show 69 per cent of visa holders and 57 per cent permanent residents or citizens intend to return.

These are some of the motivation to return to India: Nearly 51 per cent for the return is rejoining their family members in India; 26 per cent for better opportunities in India.

Only 3 per cent says they are returning due to job loss, which is consistent with low unemployment of around 6 per cent in the IT sector even though the generic unemployment is over 8 per cent.

Around 10 per cent are planning their return to provide better education to their kids in India.

There are about two million Indians living in US and many of them hold bachelor or higher degrees.

Indians share a large percentage in the numbers of PhD holders.

Among the Asian Indian population, around 60 per cent are in management or professional occupations.

Murugaiah says, "Many of the returning Indians have aged parents back home to take care. Also, recent economic growth in India with many good opportunities fueled their thought process of heading back."

"In addition to that, many US companies are opening their offices in India and hiring more to target the growing market in Asia. There may be some challenges in filling the gap created by these resources, because we cannot create a 10 years experienced resource the next day," he said.

"However, there are 6 million IT professionals working in the US and this may not pose a bigger impact for the US tech industry. This trend may very well be a win-win situation for both countries," he added.


----------



## hembo

*RIL to invest $12 billion in chemicals business*

*RIL to invest $12 billion in chemicals business to tap growing market for healthcare products*
Himangshu Watts, May 5, 2011, 06.43am IST

NEW DELHI: Reliance Industries is drawing ambitious plans to be a world leader in rubber, and is investing up to $12 billion in the chemicals business to tap the rapidly-growing market for hygiene and healthcare products, Chairman Mukesh Ambani told ET.

"We believe that hygiene will be a very big market in a rapidly prospering India where people's aspirations are rising. You look at diapers, female hygiene - most of the super absorbents come from our industry. So if we can integrate and really think about low-cost hygiene to improve the quality of life for the masses," he said.

Reliance has the advantage of massive plants such as the world's biggest refining complex at Jamnagar that can supply feedstock used in the chemical industry.


----------



## SpArK

India's foreign exchange reserves at $313.511 bn as of April 29 - The Economic Times


----------



## SpArK

*India's wind energy sector to add 5,000 MW generation capacity per annum by 2015
​*
India Energy News
May 6, 2011
Hyderabad, May 6: India's wind energy sector has planned to add over 5,000 MW generation capacity per annum by 2015, a top official of the Indian Wind Turbine Manufacturers Association (IWTMA) told PTI.

According to the data supplied by IWTMA, at present India has about 11,000 MW of installed wind energy capacity and the utilization is between 15% to 20%. IWTMA, which has 13 wind turbine and related equipment manufacturers, is bating for policy reforms to expand wind energy generation in India.

D V Giri, chairman of the IWTMA, quoted PTI as saying, 'India has potential of generating about 48,000 mw power through wind energy. With the availability of new technology through powerful and taller masts, the total potential can be pegged at about 1.2 lakh mw.'

D V Giri further said that the cost of production of a MW power would be Rs 50-65 million and is much cheaper than solar energy. He added that in fiscal year in 2008-09, about 1,485 MW capacity was added to the wind energy sector, and in 2009-10 there was a capacity of 1,576 MW.

Copyright 2011 Contify.comAll Rights Reserved
India Energy News


----------



## Kevrai

India and Australia seek to double trade within 5 years

Wed May 11, 2011 11:56pm EDT

* To start talks on free trade agreement

* Uranium trade not discussed

* Two-way trade over $20 bln a year (Adds detail)

CANBERRA, May 12 (Reuters) - India and Australia committed on Thursday to doubling bilateral trade within five years and trade ministers from the two nations signed an agreement to start free trade negotiations.

Two way trade between India and Australia is currently worth about A$20 billion ($21 billion) a year, with the trade balance strongly skewed in Australia's favour because of India's insatiable appetite for natural resources.

"We agreed to double bilateral trade in the next five years," India's Trade Minister Anand Sharma told reporters in Canberra after talks with Craig Emerson, his Australian counterpart. "We are convinced that the Australia-India relationship is robust."

India is Australia's fourth largest export market as it is a heavy importer of gold, coal an copper, and in the nine months to March, it had a trade deficit of A$9.6 billion with Australia.

Australia is also a major destination for Indian students and education services to India are worth more than A$3 billion a year.

India is also keen to buy Australian uranium to help its expanding energy sector, but Australia refuses to sell nuclear material to India because the country has not signed the Nuclear Non-Proliferation Treaty.

Emerson said uranium exports were not raised during his meeting with Sharma on Thursday.

India has long complained about Australia's uranium export policy. Australia expects India to build five new nuclear reactors by 2016.

Australia has the world's biggest known uranium reserves but supplies only 19 percent of the world market from three current mines, BHP Billiton's Olympic Dam, Energy Resources Australia's Ranger mine in the Northern Territory, and the Beverly mine, owned by U.S. company General Atomics. 

UPDATE 1-India and Australia seek to double trade within 5 years | Reuters


----------



## 2012

*India's Industrial Output Soars*

India's Industrial Output Soars - WSJ.com

NEW DELHI  Robust manufacturing activity drove a sharp rise in India's industrial output in March, adding to expectations that the central bank will tighten monetary policy further to control inflation.

View Full Image

Jayanta Dey/Reuters
Employees work inside a steel factory in Agartala, capital of India's northeastern state of Tripura.

Factory output rose 7.3% in March from a year earlier, a much bigger increase than February's 3.65% rise, government data showed Thursday.

The reading was nearly double the median estimate of a 3.80% rise in a poll of 16 economists.

The strong industrial output print shows Asia's third-largest economy has held up strongly even as the Reserve Bank of India has aggressively tightened policy over the past year. It also could reinforce expectations that the RBI will raise interest rates further as it seeks to cool price pressures.

Finance Minister Pranab Mukherjee said the sharp rise in output signaled the beginning of a sustained upturn in industrial activity.

"Some improvement has taken place, but I expected a little more," Mr. Mukherjee told reporters.

Indian government bonds came off their early highs as expectations of more rate hikes grew. The 7.80% bond due in 2021 fell to 96.85 rupees ($2.17), from 97 rupees before the data.

Economists said a comparison with a relatively high level of production in the year-earlier period is also masking the true level of industrial activity. Indeed, sequential data showed a 17% rise in industrial output from February.

Manufacturing output, which has an 80% weight in the industrial production index, rose 7.9% in March from a year earlier, after a 3.6% rise in February.

However, some economists say industrial production growth could ease as credit becomes more expensive. The RBI quickened its tightening pace May 3, raising the lending rate by a larger-than-expected 0.50 percentage point after eight increases of 0.25 percentage point since March 2010.

Jay Shankar, chief economist at Religare Capital Markets, said the central bank may increase its key lending rate by 0.25 percentage point at next month's policy review, though a 0.50 percentage point move can't be ruled out if the April inflation data, due Monday, throws up any "nasty" surprises.

Inflation was at 8.98% in March, far above the RBI's 8% forecast. High global commodity prices, especially of crude oil, could further stoke domestic price pressures.

Chief Economic Advisor Kaushik Basu said he expects April inflation at 8.5%-8.6%, but stopped short of projecting industrial output growth due to the volatility in the data.

However, there's little evidence that pricing pressures eased in the past month, with data released separately by the government earlier Thursday showing that headline inflation for food and non-food articles for the week ended April 30 rose 0.1% from the previous week.

Raging inflationary pressures have been a common problem plaguing emerging economies such as India and add to the risk of the South Asian economy missing its full-year growth estimates.

"As inflation increases it will compel emerging markets to tighten monetary policy. That will have an impact on growth and investment," federal Commerce Secretary Rahul Khullar said. He expects that India's exports may touch $275 billion in the fiscal year that began on April 1, lower than the $300 billion estimated by Commerce and Industry Minister Anand Sharma.

April merchandise exports grew 34.5% from a year earlier to $23.9 billion, the pace slowing from 43.8% growth in March.


----------



## xataxsata

*Hindustan National Glass buys Germany's Agenda glass maker*

domain-b.com : Hindustan National Glass buys Germany's Agenda

*India Dr Reddy's Q4 net doubles; tops f'cast*

UPDATE 1-India Dr Reddy's Q4 net doubles; tops f'cast | Reuters

*Bharat Heavy Electricals Ltd gets US$ 300 million contract to build 1260 MW power plant in Iraq*

Bhel deal to deepen India's commercial ties with Iraq

*Intel Capital announces US$18mn investment in India*

Intel Capital announces US$18mn investment in Indian Companies

*Turkish firm Celebi to invest $80-100 m in India*

Turkish firm Celebi to invest $80-100 m in India - Money - DNA

*BMW to built new factory in India*

BMW to expand base in emerging markets, hire 2,000 people - The Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## indopak

*India's April exports seen up 34.4% y/y: Trade secretary*
NEW DELHI: India's April exports provisionally rose an annual 34.4 percent while imports rose 14 percent Trade Secretary Rahul Khullar told reporters on Thursday.

India's exports grew a record 37.6 percent in the 2010/11 fiscal year that ended in March, as demand soared for engineering goods, oil products and gems manufactured in Asia's third-largest economy .

India will target at least 25 percent export growth in this fiscal year. 

*India to award Rs 170 bn port projects in FY12*
NEW DELHI: India's federal shipping ministry plans to award 24 port projects in FY12 worth about 170 billion rupees, Rakesh Srivastava , joint secretary , shipping, said on Wednesday at an industry event.


----------



## indopak

*Finance Ministry to take up 42 FDI proposals next week*

NEW DELHI: The Finance Ministry will take up 42 foreign direct investment (FDI) proposals, including that of BNP Paribas , Tata Steel and PTC India Financial Services, next week.

The Foreign Investment Promotion Board (FIPB) headed by Economic Affairs Secretary R Gopalan is scheduled to meet on May 20 here.

As per the Finance Ministry, 15 proposals are new ones and 14 are those on which decisions were deferred in the previous FIPB meetings.

Besides, 11 companies after amending their earlier requests are seeking the FIPB's nod for bringing in FDI. They include Tata Steel and Star News Broadcasting (Touch Tele Content (I) Ltd).

Some of the deferred proposals which are on the agenda include those of Park Controls and Communications, Bangalore; NCBG Holdings, Inc, Cayman Islands and Mango Holding, Bangladesh.

In its last meeting, FIPB had cleared 21 FDI proposals amounting to Rs 1,027 crore. In all it had taken up 47 proposals but deferred decisions on 17 applications while rejecting nine.

FDI inflows into the country during April-February, 2010-11, dipped by 29 per cent to Rs 83,687 from Rs 1,17,622 crore in the corresponding period of the previous fiscal.


----------



## indopak

*Tata Housing to invest Rs 2,000 crore on Gurgaon housing project*

NEW DELHI: The Finance Ministry will take up 42 foreign direct investment (FDI) proposals, including that of BNP Paribas , Tata Steel and PTC India Financial Services, next week.

The Foreign Investment Promotion Board (FIPB) headed by Economic Affairs Secretary R Gopalan is scheduled to meet on May 20 here.

As per the Finance Ministry, 15 proposals are new ones and 14 are those on which decisions were deferred in the previous FIPB meetings.

Besides, 11 companies after amending their earlier requests are seeking the FIPB's nod for bringing in FDI. They include Tata Steel and Star News Broadcasting (Touch Tele Content (I) Ltd).

Some of the deferred proposals which are on the agenda include those of Park Controls and Communications, Bangalore; NCBG Holdings, Inc, Cayman Islands and Mango Holding, Bangladesh.

In its last meeting, FIPB had cleared 21 FDI proposals amounting to Rs 1,027 crore. In all it had taken up 47 proposals but deferred decisions on 17 applications while rejecting nine.

FDI inflows into the country during April-February, 2010-11, dipped by 29 per cent to Rs 83,687 from Rs 1,17,622 crore in the corresponding period of the previous fiscal.


----------



## indopak

*Gayatri Projects to invest Rs 9.94 bn in power project*

MUMBAI: Gayatri Projects will invest 9.94 billion rupees in a thermal power project in Andhra Pradesh, a top official told Reuters on Friday.

The 1,320 MW (2 X 660 MW) coal-based thermal power project is being jointly developed by a by GEVPL, unit of Gayatri Projects, and NCC Infrastructure Holdings Ltd, a unit of NCC Ltd, its Managing Director T.V. Sandeep Reddy said. The Hyderabad-based company's Jan-March net profit rose 9 percent to 163.95 million rupees, compared with 150.3 million rupees a year ago.

The company's net profit would have been better, but for lower realisation of irrigation revenues in Andhra Pradesh, Reddy said.

The firm clocked a turnover of 14.40 billion rupees in FY11, in line with what Reddy told Reuters in April when he cut revenue projection for FY11 to 14 billion rupees on lower realisation of irrigation revenues in Andhra Pradesh.

Gayatri Projects has orderbook of around 72 billion rupees as on March 31, he added.

Shares of the company closed up 4.87 percent at 214.40 rupees in a strong Mumbai market.


----------



## ramu

*Manufacturing revs up as trade deficit looms*

India's rise as an emerging market star with seemingly insatiable demand means firms such as South Korea's LG Electronics are doing a booming business, but the country must rev up its manufacturing sector further or risk an unmanageable trade gap and a slowdown in its blistering growth.

The sector has started to catch up with India's world-famous IT and services industry to sate demand for anything from cars to air-conditioners to flat-screen TVs in the homes of hundreds of millions of newly affluent Indians who are ready to splurge.

The potential is vast for the likes of LG, which plans to double its India revenue in just four years pumping out appliances every few seconds at its factory outside New Delhi, products that were seen as rare luxuries before economic liberalisation.

But creaky infrastructure, erratic policies and a shortage of skilled labour mean factory growth has yet to emerge from the shadows of neighbouring China's prowess.

Manufacturing makes up about a third of China's gross domestic product (GDP) compared to a 16 percent share in India, the same as it was 20 years ago. New Delhi has set an ambitious target to raise that figure to 25 percent in a decade.

"Manufacturers are becoming optimistic, but my feeling is that a huge level of manufacturing coming to India has still too many challenges," said LG's Chief Operating Officer Yasho Verma.

"This type of factory is OK. But if suppose LG decides tomorrow it should have 20 factories in India, then it's a major problem," he said in an interview at LG's plant.

The trade ministry has raised "serious concern" that the current account deficit may become unsustainable as India's trade deficit is set to balloon to $278.5 billion by 2014, a twenty-fold increase over a decade from the $14.3 billion in 2004.

"A large widening of the trade deficit can potentially result in payments difficulties," it said in a recent strategy document. "Such a situation is simply unacceptable because it may jeopardize the entire growth process."

India can no longer rely on a mix of its IT and service sector heft, remittances from its citizens working overseas and capital flows to finance a huge import bill of one of the world's fastest growing economies.

Manufacturing may need to plug the gap and provide jobs for the tens of millions expected to enter the workforce in the next decade who cannot be absorbed in farming or IT and services.

"If India is to achieve its stated goals on GDP growth and more importantly, to generate higher levels of employment for the growing young population, India's manufacturing sector has to enter into a new orbit of even higher growth," said a report by the Boston Consulting Group, which suggested India's manufacturing sector should aim to grow an annual 11 percent.

"If India has to target a high growth of 11 percent for its manufacturing sector over next 15 years, it needs to necessarily focus on growing its exports much faster," it said.

The government in February estimated manufacturing growth in the 2010/2011 fiscal year at 8.8 percent.

NOT PERFECT, BUT GETTING BETTER

Reuters spoke to four executives from manufacturing firms who have set up shop in India. The consensus was that, while things aren't perfect, they're improving rapidly and India is starting to shed its tag as a manufacturing laggard.

A maturing supplier base, the influx of seasoned global firms and an explosion in demand have brought transformation even in the last couple of years to a sector infamous for its red tape, countless licence requirements and pitiful output before liberalisation began in 1991.

"I've been here living in the country for 18 months, I've been coming here for 10 years, and I can tell you in the 18 months I've seen a huge difference," said John Flannery, the India chief executive of General Electric Co.

"The things that we would ask or expect of our supply chain today are quite different than what we could even think about two years ago. So it's changing very quickly," he said.

"You look at the best companies today, the best manufacturing companies today, they're very very sophisticated. And you wouldn't have seen that 5-10 years ago."

Indian suppliers no longer work on the principle of "jugaad" -- a Hindi word for muddling through problems with quick fixes that flourished during the days of the so-called "Licence Raj" -- which had created a culture of short-termism and inefficiency, LG's Verma said.

A more sophisticated supplier base makes it simpler and cheaper for foreign firms to set up factories on Indian soil and even look to India as a major exporter further down the line.

Cars leaving the assembly line of General Motors in India are now up to 98 percent locally produced, designed with the help of 2,000 engineers in the company's Bangalore offices.

Hyundai Motor Co has made India an export hub for its vehicles. From 20 Santros sold to Nepal in 1999, the firm exported 247,102 "Made in India" cars globally last year, the highest number in any country outside the company's native South Korea.

POLICY, INFRASTRUCTURE HURDLES

But India's infrastructure development has not kept pace with the demands of its manufacturing. Power is in short supply, highways are clogged with traffic and ports are too crowded.

The average cost to move a container within India is $945, more than double the $460 it costs in China. Due to restrictions on goods traffic, Hyundai can only ship cars from its Chennai plant to the coast for seven hours at night, said Arvind Saxena, a director of Hyundai Motor India.

"Infrastructure has improved ... but yes, a lot still needs to be done," he said.

LG's Verma would like to see the government adopt China-style policies to foster growth of Indian suppliers.

"The Chinese government has spent a huge lot of money, creating cities where the vendors will be placed, creating infrastructure there," he said. "Those things are not in focus in India."

Companies have also grappled with slow or inconsistent policy decisions from the Indian government. For example, five years ago New Delhi rolled out a policy for so-called Special Economic Zones (SEZs), hubs with long tax holidays that were set up in Beijing's footsteps to spur manufacturing growth.

But the finance ministry slapped a 18.5 percent duty on book profits in the zones in February's budget, sparking criticism from the trade ministry that the tax would send the wrong signal about India's credibility with investors.

Karl Slym, the head of GM India, cheers what he sees as largely business-friendly policies from the government for auto makers. But some decisions from New Delhi come out of the blue and catch investors unawares, he said.

"Nobody has the chance to be able to respond correctly or be able to manage the situation," Slym told Reuters.

"If you know what the outlook is, what the playing field is, then you can plan accordingly for that. But if you start out playing football on a football field and then all of a sudden you're trying to play on a cricket field then you've got the wrong equipment to be able to perform the best," he added.

Whatever its problems, the four companies interviewed by Reuters remain largely optimistic on India's manufacturing rise. And as global firms look to ride India's 9 percent growth story, Asia's third-largest economy has also flexed its export muscle with the growth of domestic brands.

The trade ministry has set India a target to double its exports by 2014 to help keep the deficit in check. No longer known just for its iconic exports such as textiles and gems, India's manufacturers are becoming household names in sectors such as cars, generic medicines and oil products.

Reliance Industries, owned by tycoon Mukesh Ambani, operates the world's biggest oil refining complex. India's Tata Group is Britain's biggest manufacturing employer.

"The overall long term growth for the country, the capabilities within the country, far outweigh any short-term issues," GM's Slym said. "They're just hindrances."

Manufacturing revs up as trade deficit looms | Reuters


----------



## jha

*It's sad Mukesh Ambani lives in such opulence: Ratan Tata*

LONDON: Tata group chief Ratan Tata has said he is surprised why fellow tycoon Mukesh Ambani wants to live in the opulence of a billion-dollar home in south Mumbai. 

"It makes me wonder why someone would do that," Tata said in an interview published on Saturday in The Times newspaper of London. "The person who lives in there should be concerned about what he sees around him and (ask) can he make a difference," Tata said when asked about Antilla, the 27-storey Ambani home on Altamount Road. "If he is not, then it is sad because India needs people to allocate some of their enormous wealth to finding ways to mitigate the hardship that people have." Expressing concern about the rich-poor gap, Tata said, "We are doing so little about the disparity. We are allowing it to be there and wishing it away." 

The tycoon, who bought steel maker Corus and car manufacturer Jaguar Land Rover in 2006 and 2008 to become the biggest manufacturing employer in Britain, also questioned the work ethic of British managers, saying they did not "go the extra mile" unlike their Indian counterparts. "It's a work ethic issue. In my experience, in both Corus and JLR, nobody is willing to go the extra mile, nobody. I feel if you have come from Mumbai to have a meeting and the meeting goes on till 6pm, I would expect that you won't, at 5 o'clock, say, 'Sorry, I have my train to catch. I have to go home'." 

Stating that things were different back home, Tata added, "If you are in a crisis (in India), it means working till midnight, you would do it. The worker in JLR seems to be willing to do that; the management is not." He said earlier, JLR's entire engineering group would be empty on Friday evenings. But that had changed. "The new management team has put an end to that. They call meetings at 5 o'clock." 

Tata also spoke about having had to shift Nano's 85% installed plant from Bengal to Gujarat following Mamata Banerjee's opposition. "In the dead of night, you had to start taking tools out of that factory, build another factory, deliver a car from an interim factory; and do all this in a year. The first thing you (the JLR management) will say is, 'It can't be done, that you will need a court order or police cover.'. Yet we did it." 

His comments come as Tata Steel proposes to close part of its plant in the UK, putting at risk 1,200 jobs. 

Tata said the UK had a high level of despondency about itself. "I have a greater degree of bullishness about the UK and what it stands for. But nobody seems to want to make the effort to make the UK truly competitive or bring it back to the glory that it was. I think there is a feeling that there is no innovationthere is great innovation in the UK. There is great technology," he said. 

Tata, who is a member of British Prime Minister David Cameron's business advisory group and co-chairman of the UK-India CEO Forum, said India was lucky to have Barack Obama in the US and Cameron in the UK. "Both of them are open to ideas; they are very pragmatic in their views. Each of them feels that India is a land of some opportunity for themselves. I think he (Cameron) is doing something quite far-sighted because we really have long traditional ties with England." 

Tata was the only person outside the government to have had two private meetings with the British PM during his first three months in office. 

It's sad Mukesh Ambani lives in such opulence: Ratan Tata - The Times of India


----------



## Prateek M

India's real GDP growth likely to grow by 8.8% in FY 12: CMIE - The Economic Times

MUMBAI: India's real GDP growth is expected to grow by 8.8 per cent in FY 12 after having grown a tad faster, at 9 per cent in FY 11, the Centre for Monitoring Indian Economy (CMIE) has said. 

"In FY 12, the Indian economy is projected to grow at a brisk 8.8 per cent. The agricultural and allied sector is projected to grow by 3.3 per cent in FY 12, on top of the 5.4 per cent growth estimated in FY 11," the city-based think-tank said in its monthly review. 

Growth and inflation would remain high in FY 12, it observed. 

Inflation has remained high long enough for even those who were the proponents of growth against low inflation till recently to start worrying about inflation. The Government has effectively backed RBI's 50 basis point interest rate hike on recent policy. This was the seventh hike in interest rates by the Central bank in 11 months. 

Inflation climbed down from its peak of 16 per cent year-on-year in January 2010, but it remained in double-digits till July. It has not fallen even much thereafter. Between August 2010 and March 2011, WPI-inflation was between 8.5 per cent and 9.5 per cent. 

The Government has expressed fears that high inflation and high crude oil prices may hurt growth. They have therefore expressed solidarity with RBI's hike in interest rates to rein in inflation. 

According to analysts, inflation is influenced much more by global commodity price trends and by higher employment caused by new capacities than by the levels of interest hikes announced by the RBI.


----------



## Burnz

*Can Maharashtra's Economy reach a Trillion Dollar?*

India 1,315,660	
Maharashtra 190,310

List of Indian states by GDP - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

That amounts to 14.46% of Indian Economy.

By PPP, India's Economy is $4 Trillion.

4*14.46%=57.84= $578.4 Billion(PPP)

These figures are a year old. Indian Economy was $1.5 Trillion on 31'st March 2011.

The Growth Rates of Maharashtra in the last few years:

Maha ...... 12.87 .... 13.07... 18.42 ... 18.41 ... 13.49


----------



## IND151

Burnz said:


> *Can Maharashtra's Economy reach a Trillion Dollar?*
> 
> India 1,315,660
> Maharashtra 190,310
> 
> List of Indian states by GDP - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> That amounts to 14.46% of Indian Economy.
> 
> By PPP, India's Economy is $4 Trillion.
> 
> 4*14.46%=57.84= $578.4 Billion(PPP)
> 
> These figures are a year old. Indian Economy was $1.5 Trillion on 31'st March 2011.
> 
> The Growth Rates of Maharashtra in the last few years:
> 
> Maha ...... 12.87 .... 13.07... 18.42 ... 18.41 ... 13.49


 
Maharashtra can be a trillion dollar economy but for that we have give massive boost to economic growth and have to spend heavily on infra.

chatrapai shivaji maharaj, tumhala manacha mujara !!!!!


----------



## jha

Burnz said:


> *Can Maharashtra's Economy reach a Trillion Dollar?*
> 
> India 1,315,660
> Maharashtra 190,310
> 
> List of Indian states by GDP - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> That amounts to 14.46% of Indian Economy.
> 
> By PPP, India's Economy is $4 Trillion.
> 
> 4*14.46%=57.84= $578.4 Billion(PPP)
> 
> These figures are a year old. Indian Economy was $1.5 Trillion on 31'st March 2011.
> 
> The Growth Rates of Maharashtra in the last few years:
> 
> Maha ...... 12.87 .... 13.07... 18.42 ... 18.41 ... 13.49



Yes..Maharashtra can have a Trillion Dollar economy. But the anti-development brigade can play spoilsport..They did a helluva job in the Nuke power plant..Almost stopped it..


----------



## Burnz

jha said:


> Yes..Maharashtra can have a Trillion Dollar economy. But the anti-development brigade can play spoilsport..They did a helluva job in the Nuke power plant..Almost stopped it..


 
I mean even growing at 8%+ for the next 5 years. Maharashtra can be a Trillion Dollar Economy by 2016!

The Jatiapura Nuclear Power Plant is going to frutition only by 2018-19.


----------



## jha

*Assets of corrupt babus may be seized and liquidated*



> Activists against graft have often pointed out that even the threat of jail hardly serves as a deterrent for a corrupt person, as he can enjoy his ill-gotten gains after he completes his sentence. Now, that could be set to change. Assets amassed through corrupt means by a public servant will be frozen during investigation and liquidated on his being proved guilty, if the proposed Lokpal bill comes through.
> 
> The drafting committee on Monday agreed that assets obtained through corrupt means will be confiscated to make good any loss to the exchequer.


----------



## Che Guevara

Bharti to invest $1 billion in Africa this year






Consolidating its operations in Africa, Bharti Airtel will invest $1 billion (about Rs. 4,500 crore) in the continent to expand its network throughout 16 countries.
"We have already invested $11 billion here and have committed nearly $1 billion investment for this year for expansion of our network," Bharti group chief Sunil Mittal said.

Asked whether the company was looking at more acquisitions in the region, he said, "At the moment, we are focussing on our 16 countries and for any future expansion in Africa, we will see as the opportunities come, as there is nothing on the table at the moment."

He, however, said that there were great opportunities in the region and recommended his fellow businessmen from India to explore investment options here.

"In my view, Africa offers a long-term opportunity for Indian businesses in manufacturing, agriculture, services and it is my desire and recommendation that more and more Indian businesses should participate in Africa," Mittal said.

Last year, in the largest ever telecom takeover by an Indian firm, Bharti had acquired Kuwait-based Zain Telecom's African business for $10.7 billion (about Rs. 48,000 crore). The closure of the deal had implied that Bharti has received all the approvals from the governments and regulators of each of these 16 nations.

During 2010-11, Airtel's Africa operations reported a net loss of Rs. 480 crore, while revenues stood at Rs. 13,083.4 crore. "Out of 16 countries many are very profitable, most of them are profitable. As far as Africa is concerned, we have to grow in Nigeria, we have to grow in Ghana, Uganda, Kenya -- these are few countries, where we have to step up," he said.

At the end of the fourth quarter, the company had 44.2 million GSM mobile customers on its network. During the quarter, the company added 2.1 million customers.

The ARPU for the quarter was $7.2 per month. The blended monthly usage per customer, during the quarter was at 115 minutes. With the help of Africa operations, Bharti has become world's fifth largest mobile operator in terms of subscribers. Total user base of Bharti in 19 nations stands at over 185 million.
The company has also launched its brand airtel in all 16 African countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Che Guevara

*Africa looks to India for IT success*

International private equity fund L Capital Wednesday said it has launched its fourth private equity fund worth $640 million for investments in sectors like consumer brands, lifestyle retail, media and entertainment in China and India.

The fund sponsored by the global luxury brands group LVMH further said the investments would be made in local companies which have innovative brands and concepts which suit the taste and needs of consumers in China, India, Southeast Asia and the Middle East.

"Today, while there is an abundance of capital to fund companies, there is a great need for sector specific value added 'smart' capital that can drive growth in India," said Ravi Thakran, managing partner of L Capital Asia.

According to Thakran, the fund would use the extensive resources, management skills and experience of the LVMH group to work with local entrepreneurs and to grow their business within India and across Asia.

The company further said its focus would be on portfolio companies which have high growth potential in the short to medium term, in segments like consumer brands, lifestyle retail, lifestyle food and beverage, beauty and wellness, boutique hospitality, media and entertainment and private education.

The company has already made three investments in China and South East Asia, while it is in advanced stages of discussion with companies in India.


Africa looks to India for IT success - NDTV Profit


----------



## StingRoy

*JLR drives Tata Motors&#8217; profit three-fold in FY&#8217;11*

The consolidated profit after tax of the Tata Motors group for the year shot up to Rs 9,274 crore in 2010-11, an increase of 260.71 per cent from a profit of Rs 2,571 crore in the previous year. Driven by a strong volume growth globally, the company also reported a 33.1 per cent rise in consolidated revenues for the year ended March 2011 at Rs 123,133 crore over Rs 92,519 crore in the last year.

Global wholesale volumes for FY 2010-11, including Jaguar Land Rover, stood at 10,80,994 units, representing a growth of 24.2 per cent against the previous year. Global sales of commercial vehicles were at 512,731 units, while global sales of passenger vehicles stood at 568,263 units.

The automaker&#8217;s gross revenue (Indian operations) for the year ended March 2011 was Rs 52,136 crore, posting a growth of 35.9 per cent over Rs 38,364 crore in the last year. PAT for the year stood at Rs 1,812 crore. The company also approved sub-division of its share from Rs 10 per share to 5 shares of Rs 2 each.


----------



## Hindustani

*India to introduce new rupee symbol on currency soon​*
NEW DELHI: India will soon introduce new rupee symbol and extra security features on its bank notes in a bid to tackle the problem of fake currency, Finance Minister Pranab Mukherjee said on Monday.

"With a view to check this menace of fake currency, an exercise for introduction of security features in all denominations of bank notes is under way," Mukherjee said after releasing procurement manual of Security Printing and Minting Corporation of India here.

Mukherjee said the present bank notes with the new rupee symbol approved by the Unicode Standard Authority for ISO 4217 will be in circulation shortly.

He also said that new coins with the rupee symbol and better designs and shine will be released in July.

Last year, India adopted a unique symbol for its currency, which is a blend of Devanagri 'Ra' and Roman 'R'. The Indian rupee will be only the fifth currency to have a distinct identity, after the US dollar, euro, British pound and Japanese yen.

Mukherjee said the corporation has taken steps to produce indigenous raw material for the production of bank notes.

"This will lead to production of 80-85 percent of bank note paper in the country in the next three years as against import of about 95 percent paper at present," he said.

India to introduce new rupee symbol on currency soon - Economic Times

-----------------------



Good it's about time. 


And can we please change the bills around? I mean no disrespect but can we start adding "other" freedom fighters and activists on the bills?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani

*Tanzania, India find &#8216;South-South' ties in good health*




Prime Minister Manmohan Singh presents a giftto his host, Tanzanian President Jakaya Kikwete, in Dar es Salaam on Friday.


Dar es Salaam: Indian officials have spent the past week fighting off Western suggestions that they are in a race for influence in Africa with the Chinese. On Friday, their claim that India and China complement one other was endorsed by President Jakaya Kikwete of Tanzania, who gave a concrete and unscripted example of how the specific skill sets the two Asian powers possess has worked to the advantage of his people

Speaking to reporters at a joint press conference with the Indian Prime Minister on Friday, Mr. Kikwete said that Tanzania lacked the capacity to provide a whole range of treatments at home, including heart surgery and care for cancer and renal diseases. A few years ago, his government sent 29 doctors and nurses to India for specialized cardiac training and now they have returned and are performing open-heart surgeries in the country for the first time. The Chinese have pitched in with an offer to help build a 200-bed hospital. &#8220;So the Indians have helped to train our people and Chinese have helped to build the hospital where they will work&#8221;, Mr. Kikwete said.

Tanzanians spend nearly $80 million every year on medical treatment abroad, including in India; so, when the Apollo Hospitals group from India announced its intention of setting up a specialty hospital here, the Tanzanian government jumped at the chance. The $150 million project will be a joint venture between Apollo, the Tanzanian health ministry and its National Social Security Fund, with the Tanzanians providing the land and building and the Indian side the equipment and doctors. An MoU was signed by Apollo chairman Prathap C. Reddy in the presence of Dr. Manmohan Singh and Mr. Kikwete.

Apollo's plan is to develop their Dar es Salaam hospital as a hub-and-spoke model with smaller clinics in 14 countries across the eastern African region. Though the details of the project have yet to be worked out &#8211; including Apollo's social obligations - President Kikwete said there would also be a training component so that Tanzania's long-term health-care capacity gets augmented.

Speaking later at a function to inaugurate the India-Tanzania Centre of Excellence in Information and Communication Technology at the Dar es Salaam Institute of Technology, Dr. Singh spoke about taking this capacity-building to the stratosphere: &#8220;I would specially like to announce our readiness to cooperate with Tanzania in the area of space technology and applications,&#8221; he said. Though he probably had satellites in mind, India should consider offering to eventually send the first African into space as part of its own manned mission project. Such an offer would fire the imagination of a continent that India regards as an emerging economic &#8211; and strategic - pole of the international system.

When Indira Gandhi came to Dar es Salaam in 1974, she gifted Mwalimu Julius Nyerere a peacock and peahen from India. There are today 14 peacock nests around the State House. The last time Dr. Singh came to Tanzania was in the late 1980s, when he was secretary-general of the South Commission, an independent body set up by the Non Aligned Movement with Nyerere as its chairman. Their exertions were, unfortunately, not as productive as that of Mrs. Gandhi's poultry. The collapse of the Soviet Union and the advent of neoliberalism undermined this unique project of the Global South even before it got off the ground. Tanzania abandoned Ujamaa, its system of socialism, and India embraced liberalization.

Twenty years later, however, even under the new economic paradigm the two countries have embraced, the need for South-South cooperation is being felt more than ever before. The only difference now is that the process is being driven as much by private capital as by the State, though often the two are in close partnership. Apollo officials told The Hindu that once their hospital project's details are settled, they may consider approaching the Indian government for access to a part of the $5 billion line of credit which has been set up for Africa. Tanzania is also keen to promote investment in its agricultural sector. Millions of hectares are available for long-term lease and contracts have been signed with European and Saudi firms. But unlike in Ethiopia, these lands are not always vacant. Which is why the Indian High Commission has not encouraged Indian companies to get into farming here.

The city of peace

Wrapped around a natural harbour that is deep enough to allow massive container ships to gently sail at shouting distance from its colonial-era government quarter, Dar es Salaam is an attractive city that has all the charm of a bustling port without the menace and chaos one normally associates with cities like Mumbai and Karachi across the Indian Ocean. Traffic jams are a major problem &#8211; the bureau chief of the East African newspaper said he would rather leave for work at 6 am than put up with a three hour commute. Amazingly, however, road discipline appears to be maintained at all times, even when cars are backed up for miles on undivided roads and the oncoming lanes are empty.

The 1990 report of the South Commission noted that because &#8220;the South doesn't know the South &#8230; we have been compelled to commit our own errors, unable neither to learn from the experience of the others in similar situations nor to benefit from other's positive experiences.&#8221; Mr. Kekwete said he looked to India for technology and investment. Manmohan Singh graciously added that as Tanzania developed, he hoped Tanzanian companies might also come and invest in India. However, one thing Tanzania could offer to teach Indians right away is traffic sense.


------------------------
The Hindu : Front Page : Tanzania, India find &#8216;South-South' ties in good health

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani

*Indian parts to power Toyota, Honda cars​*



Toyota Motor Corporation and Honda Motor Corporation plan to make India a hub for sourcing components of small cars.

Toyota&#8217;s Etios, the entry-level sedan, made its global debut in India, while Honda will sell its small car, Brio, from October, making India the model&#8217;s second market after Thailand.

Both want to make these models in other developing countries, too, with key components coming from India.

Toyota plans to make Etios in Brazil from next year. It has also started studies for launching the model in Russia and China.

Sandeep Singh, deputy managing director, Toyota Kirloskar Motor (TKM), said: &#8220;Etios has opened opportunities for vendors in India. When it is introduced in other countries, key components will be sourced from India.&#8221;

TKM, which has a large vendor base, exports transmissions for its multi-utility vehicle, Innova, and its sports utility vehicle, Fortuner, to plants in southeast Asia. It has 107 suppliers in India.

Sources in the company said it was setting up an engine plant with a capacity of 100,000 per annum by 2012 for Etios and a transmission plant (capacity of 240,000 per annum) by 2013. A part of production from these plants could be exported to other countries where Etios would be made.

Yoshikori Noritake, chief engineer, product planning, Toyota Motors, had earlier told Business Standard: &#8220;While for our other cars, engineers took designs to suppliers and gave them specifications for components, it was the opposite with Etios. We researched with suppliers on the materials available and went back to the drawing board to build cars for the Indian market at aggressive pricing points.&#8221;

The vendor base in India has qualified Toyota&#8217;s quality norms and, therefore, will be in a position to cater to other countries as well.

Honda, which has a joint venture with the Siel group in India, is already exporting critical engine and body parts for the &#8216;made-for-India&#8217; Brio to Thailand. Takashi Nagai, president and chief executive officer, Honda Siel Cars India (HSCI), said, &#8220;Brio has been developed keeping the Indian market in mind. The production process has started at the mother plant in Thailand to mature the product for introduction here. As many as 56 engine and body components of Brio are exported from the Tapukara (Alwar, Rajasthan) plant in India to Thailand.&#8221;

Honda sources specific components from specific countries. Brio components will be exported from India.

------------------------------

Indian parts to power Toyota, Honda cars

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## prash

*India takes unique path to lower carbon emissions*

With four times the population of the United States, an economy growing 8-9% a year and surging energy demand, India's race to become an economic power has propelled it to No. 3 in the list of top carbon polluters.

India's greenhouse gas emissions will keep rising as it tries to lift millions out of poverty and connect nearly half a billion people to electricity grids. But it is also trying to curb emissions growth in a unique way, fearing the impacts of climate change and spiralling energy costs.

The government is betting big on two market-based trading schemes to encourage energy efficiency and green power across the country of 1.2 billion people, sidestepping emissions trading schemes that have poisoned political debate in the United States and Australia.

"The policy roadmap India is adopting to curb emissions is innovative -- something that will make industries look at making efficiency the centre-piece rather than some step that follows an ineffective carrot and stick policy," said Srinivas Krishnaswamy, CEO of green policy consultants Vasudha India.

In the world's first such national market-based mechanism, called Perform, Achieve and Trade (PAT), India is starting a mandatory scheme that sets benchmark efficiency levels for 563 big polluting from power plants to steel mills and cement plants, that account for 54% of the country's energy consumption.

The scheme allows businesses using more energy than stipulated to buy tradeable energy saving certificates, or Escerts, from those using less energy, creating a market estimated by the government to be worth about USD 16 billion in 2014 when trading starts.

The number of Escerts depends on the amount of energy saved in a target year.

Learning curve

A three-year rollout phase is set to start in September and will help India curb about 100 million tonnes of carbon emissions, the government estimates.

The rollout is aimed at working out hiccups in the process for companies to measure and report their energy use.

India has already rolled out a renewable energy certificate (REC) trading scheme for wind, solar and biomass power plants. Green power comprises about 8% of energy production in India, while coal generates more than 60%, leading to a hefty coal import bill.

Trading for the REC scheme, which currently occurs once a month, has picked up as more projects participate, underpinning a government plan to ramp up solar power from near zero to 20 gigawatts by 2022, about one eighth of power generation now.

On May 25, a total of 14,002 RECs were traded during the REC trading session on the Indian Energy Exchange valued at USD 4.6 million, compared with 260 units at the previous session in April.

But concerns remain about how both initiatives will evolve because of a lack of data and trained manpower as well as weak penalties for firms that refuse to comply.

"India has an issue of manpower and data. You look at incomes, industrial activities are growing, the share market might boom but hiring manpower, (building up) capacity and institutions is a long-term game," said Girish Sant, energy analyst at non-profit think tank Prayas.

Some analysts also point to technical gaps in the PAT scheme, including how various units of one company would be graded. There were also limitations that allow REC certificates to be traded only once, limiting the early entry of intermediaries or market makers.

"In order to have an effective cap-and-trade or market mechanism that aids desired reduction in energy use, it is necessary to have targets that are neither too easy nor too difficult to achieve," said leading Indian clean energy project developer and advisory Emergent Ventures in a report on PAT.

But industry observers said it still makes sense for India to opt for a national energy efficiency scheme rather than carbon emissions trading.

"Because the target is intensity, so you are basically asking people to reduce their intensity and that matches the overall target," said Sant of Prayas.

The government has pledged to cut carbon intensity -- the amount of carbon dioxide emitted per unit of economic output -- by between 20 and 25% by 2020, from 2005 levels.

Emissions trading would need an absolute emissions cap, something India does not want to do, saying it needs to keep its economy growing and competitive.

Adapting to the national policy and creating a unique market are a function of time and communication, said Vishwajit Dahanukar, managing director of Managing Emissions, a clean energy project developer, advisory and asset manager.

"That's basically it. It's just early days," he told Reuters from Mumbai.

Rival China is also looking at promoting energy efficiency but most of the government's planned efforts focus more on carbon emissions trading to achieve national climate and pollution goals.

In April, a senior Chinese official said the government would launch pilot emissions trading schemes in six provinces before 2013 and set up a nationwide trading platform by 2015, Thomson Reuters Point Carbon reported. The programme would be based on provincial-level energy consumption targets.

The Chinese government is also considering a cap-and-trade scheme for energy savings in its buildings sector, which accounts for 30 to 40% of the country's overall emissions.

According to a government directive, the mechanism would create energy saving credits but the programme was still in the early planning stages, with trading some years away.

"As Chinese industry is much more organised and the political system allows stringent monitoring, it becomes a little easier for them to use emissions trading," said Siddharth Pathak, Greenpeace India's policy officer for climate and energy, told Reuters.

"Also the push back from Indian industry would be much more than China."


----------



## prash

*India's forex reserves increase to $308.53 billion*

After declining for two consecutive weeks, India's forex reserves increased by $1.04 billion to $308.53 billion on the back of a sizeable jump in the foreign currency assets (FCAs).

The total foreign exchange reserves had fallen by $2.042 billion to $307.49 billion in the previous reporting week.

FCAs, the largest component of the total reserves, increased by $1.06 billion to $277.20 billion for the week ended May 20, the Reserve Bank said in its weekly data released today.

FCAs, expressed in US dollar terms, include the effect of appreciation or depreciation of the non-US currencies such as the euro, pound and yen, held in the reserves, it said.

India's gold reserves were unchanged at $23.79 billion during the reporting week, the apex bank's data said.

However, both the special drawing rights (SDRs) and reserve position in the IMF witnessed a decline during the week, the RBI said.

The SDRs decreased by $11 million to $4.585 billion, while India's reserve position in the IMF was down by $7 million to $2.957 billion, the RBI data showed.


----------



## Che Guevara

*India To Offer Duty-Free Access To Products From Africa*

India's External Affairs minsiter outlines new measures to boost bi-lateral trade and investment ties with Africa
In an effort to boost trade ties with Africa, India is planning to provide duty-free access to products from the least developed countries of Africa. As a further measure to boost bi-lateral trade with African countries India also hosted its first summit with the African Union in April 2008 to put its traditional ties with the continent on a fast track.
"We expect to to boost our trade ties with African countries through the India-Africa Forum Summit," India's external affairs minister Pranab Mukherjee said. Stressing on the "civilizational, time-tested and unique" ties between the two sides, he said: "India is a dialogue partner of the African Union and will closely follow this evolving and step-by-step process. We will support all efforts that will bring sustainable peace, progress and stability in all the countries of Africa." Mukherjee said the cabinet has already approved the draft framework of a preferential trade agreement with the Southern African Customs Union (SACU).
India's trade with African countries has doubled from $5,493 million in 2001-02 to $11,822 million in 2005-06. Bilateral trade has further shot up to $18,538 million during April 2006-January 2007.
Africa is the largest recipient of India's technical and economic cooperation programme with an outlay of over a billion dollars. The Pan African e-network, being funded and built by India has further helped to improve trade among 53 countries of the African continent. During his visit to Ethiopia recently, Mukherje inaugurated pilot projects of the e-network relating to tele-education and tele-medicine. Mukherjee also sought African Union support for India's representation in an expanded UN Security Council.

India-Africa: Duty Free Access for African Goods


----------



## lepziboy

Exports grow by 34.4% in April, imports up 14.1%

New Delhi: India's exports grew by 34.4 percent on an annual basis to USD 23.8 billion in the first month of the 2011-12 fiscal, maintaining the growth momentum of the previous fiscal.

Imports were up 14.1 percent at USD 32.8 billion in April year-on-year, leaving a trade gap of USD 8.9 billion, according to data released by the Commerce Ministry Wednesday.

However, the exports growth was lower in April compared to the robust growth of 54 percent in March.

Commerce Secretary Rahul Khullar has said though the growth in April was lower than March, it was not a big concern.

"March is always a peak month, I am not worried," he has said.

In April this year, crude oil imports grew by 7.7 percent to USD 10.1 billion from USD 9.4 billion in the same month last year. Non-oil imports also went up by 17.3 per cent to USD 22.6 billion in the month under the review from USD 19.3 billion in the same period last fiscal.

The country's total merchandise exports aggregated USD 246 billion in the previous fiscal, growing by an impressive 37.55 percent.

Imports in the 2010-11 fiscal stood at USD 350 billion, down by 21.6 percent, and the trade deficit was USD 104 billion.

---------- Post added at 11:57 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:56 AM ----------

Adani arm buys Oz port for Rs 8,900 crores

Ahmedabad: Mundra Port and SEZ, a Adani Group firm, Wednesday announced it has completed the acquisition of Australia's Abbot Point Port Coal Terminal (APPCT) for AUD 1.829 billion (Rs 8,900 crore) in an all-cash deal.

The deal, completed in a record 28 days period, marks one of the largest outbound acquisitions by any Indian company overseas in the last fiscal.

"The acquisition of APPCT has been completed today. We have paid the entire amount of AUD 1.829 billion to the Queensland treasury and have taken over the ownership and operations of the port," MPSEZL chief financial officer B Ravi told reporters here.

"The port has been re-christened Adani Abbot Port Coal Terminal (AAPCT) Pty. Our directors have joined the board of the new company and a team is in place there and has started to operate the port from today," he said.

The Ahmedabad-based Group, after being declared a successful bidder by the State of Queensland, Australia, had signed a sale and purchase agreement in Brisbane for the port on May 3.

The short-term acquisition financing for the project has been done by the State Bank of India (SBI) and Standard Chartered bank, Ravi said.

"The short-term funding will be replaced with an assest-based financing (long-term) for which we have USD 1.5 billion worth assets in the new company (AAPCT Pty).

"We can go in for long-term asset-based debt of up to USD 1.3 billion based on the assets of AAPCT. Secondly, there would be MPSEZL-level debt either through convertible bonds or some other financial instrument which is yet to be decided," he said.


----------



## lepziboy

Growth of six core sectors slows to 5.2% in April

New Delhi: A decline in cement output and lower finished steel production slowed down the growth of the six core infrastructure industries to 5.2 percent in April.

The six core industries -- crude oil, petroleum refinery products, coal, electricity, cement and finished steel -- had expanded by 7.5 percent in the year-ago period.

According to provisional data released today, production of cement declined by 1.1 percent in April this year, as against a growth of 8.8 per cent in the same month of 2010.

Growth of finished steel production slowed down to 4.3 percent during the month under review, compared to 12.9 percent expansion in April last year.

In addition, electricity output grew by just 6.8 percent in April this year, as against 6.9 percent in the same month of 2010.

However, the other three sectors reported better growth during the month.

Crude oil production topped the table with growth of 11 percent in April, compared to 5.1 percent expansion in the corresponding year-ago period.

Petroleum refinery products registered a growth of 6.6 percent in April, as against an increase of 5.3 percent in the same month last year.

Coal output registered a growth of 2.9 percent in April, 2011, a complete turnaround in comparison to the same month last year, when output had contracted by 2.9 percent.

The slowdown comes a month after the six core infrastructure industries grew by 7.4 percent in March, 2011.

During the 2010-11 fiscal, the sectors had expanded by 5.9 percent, as against 5.5 percent in the previous year.


----------



## mastaan

lepziboy said:


> Growth of six core sectors slows to 5.2% in April
> 
> New Delhi: *A decline in cement output and lower finished steel production slowed down the growth of the six core infrastructure industries to 5.2 percent in April.*
> 
> The six core industries -- crude oil, petroleum refinery products, coal, electricity, cement and finished steel -- had expanded by 7.5 percent in the year-ago period.
> 
> According to provisional data released today, *production of cement declined by 1.1 percent in April this year*, as against a growth of 8.8 per cent in the same month of 2010.
> 
> *Growth of finished steel production slowed down to 4.3 percent during the month under review*, compared to 12.9 percent expansion in April last year.
> 
> In addition, *electricity output grew by just 6.8 percent in April this year, as against 6.9 percent in the same month of 2010*.
> 
> However, the other three sectors reported better growth during the month.
> 
> Crude oil production topped the table with growth of 11 percent in April, compared to 5.1 percent expansion in the corresponding year-ago period.
> 
> Petroleum refinery products registered a growth of 6.6 percent in April, as against an increase of 5.3 percent in the same month last year.
> 
> Coal output registered a growth of 2.9 percent in April, 2011, a complete turnaround in comparison to the same month last year, when output had contracted by 2.9 percent.
> 
> The slowdown comes a month after the six core infrastructure industries grew by 7.4 percent in March, 2011.
> 
> During the 2010-11 fiscal, the sectors had expanded by 5.9 percent, as against 5.5 percent in the previous year.


 
Well, interesting statistics... never knew someone reported them here... The upsurge in the GDP (annual FY11 numbers) looks like a sustainable number and an additional .5% points this year might just push 8.5% growth to 8.75% or so .. What remains to be seen is how this tallies with investment plans and govt clearances and obviously how does the inflation reflect on input costs... Just to add some context to the slowdown numbers in some sectors...

Obviously monthly indicators can be highly misleading when looking at macroeconomics and in March one clears a lot of inventory (or recognizes sales, but stores in inventory) and in April the new products just starts to pick up and narmally they are never symmetrical across years... If you notice all the three sectors are Cap-ex intensive sectors Steel, Electricity (while a 6.8% growth is no mean achievement) and cement.. And companies start with their cap-ex slowly and at different paces... and my best guess is that this will pick up as enablers/lead indicators like crude, coal and refinery products (inspite of crazy deregulated prices) are certainly on an upswing... dunno why, but economically this year looks more promising than 2011, with so many new projects, investments and improving economic scenario....


----------



## ramu

*Govt committed to achieve 2011-12 fiscal targets: Pranab*

NEW DELHI: Buoyed by better-than-expected performance on government finances' front in 2010-11, the Centre on Thursday said it will keep a tab on public expenditure to ensure that Budget targets for this fiscal too are achieved. 

"Efforts to get the economy on the path of fiscal prudence are on track... The government is committed to achieve the fiscal targets," an official statement quoting finance minister Pranab Mukherjee at a meeting of Consultative Committee held on Wednesday said. 

He further said that to ensure that scarce resources of the country are productively deployed, "it is extremely important to measure outcomes." 

In the Budget for 2011-12, the government had set fiscal deficit target at 4.6 per cent of the GDP and the revenue deficit target at around 3 per cent. 

Now the government has also started providing, along with the Budget and revised estimate of current year and Budget estimates of the ensuing year, the details of actual expenditure incurred on each scheme "for a better analysis of the budgetary provisions and the trend in expenditure". 

Mukherjee said the government has been able to contain the fiscal deficit and revenue deficit well within the revised estimates in 2010-11. 

It has been "possible due to higher tax collections as compared to revised estimates, higher receipts from non-tax sources and non-debt capital sources and savings under plan expenditure of government".


----------



## lepziboy

ramu said:


> *Govt committed to achieve 2011-12 fiscal targets: Pranab*
> 
> NEW DELHI: Buoyed by better-than-expected performance on government finances' front in 2010-11, the Centre on Thursday said it will keep a tab on public expenditure to ensure that Budget targets for this fiscal too are achieved.
> 
> "Efforts to get the economy on the path of fiscal prudence are on track... The government is committed to achieve the fiscal targets," an official statement quoting finance minister Pranab Mukherjee at a meeting of Consultative Committee held on Wednesday said.
> 
> He further said that to ensure that scarce resources of the country are productively deployed, "it is extremely important to measure outcomes."
> 
> In the Budget for 2011-12, *the government had set fiscal deficit target at 4.6 per cent of the GDP* and the revenue deficit target at around 3 per cent.
> 
> Now the government has also started providing, along with the Budget and revised estimate of current year and Budget estimates of the ensuing year, the details of actual expenditure incurred on each scheme "for a better analysis of the budgetary provisions and the trend in expenditure".
> 
> Mukherjee said the government has been able to contain the fiscal deficit and revenue deficit well within the revised estimates in 2010-11.
> 
> It has been "possible due to higher tax collections as compared to revised estimates, higher receipts from non-tax sources and non-debt capital sources and savings under plan expenditure of government".


 only .1% lower?Fiscal deficit was already 4.7% last year.


----------



## cuncon1202

oh well.
It is nice sound! I hope Indian Economy develop more!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## keeninterest

lepziboy said:


> only .1% lower?Fiscal deficit was already 4.7% last year.


 


there are various factors which helped pug the gap of fiscal deficit (fd) from 6.6% in 2009-10 to 4.7% in 2010-11, which by the way was no mere feet achieved when the best estimate for fiscal 2010-11 was 5.5%, one of the more important role players was the bidding of 3G which brought in significant revenue, which earned the state exchequer Rs 67,719crs (15Billion USD), along with disinvestment in PSUs, but a similar role out of a service whose license fee will earn them similar revenue this time round is not in the horizon, so that remains a handicap when compared to last fiscal.


i will explain the same in a detail:



the fd in 2010-11 was at 4.7%, valued at 81.9B USD or rs.3,69,000crs with exchange rate at rs.45.05/usd.

XE.com - India's fiscal deficit at $81.9 bln in 2010/11 - govt

indian govt estimates the gdp to grow between 8-9% this fiscal with inflation between 5-6% and fd at 4.6%, which means nominal gdp for fiscal 11-12 is expected between rs89,00,000-90,00,000crs with fd at around rs4,00,000-4,100,000crs.

which means with inflation rate at 5-6%, the cost escalation remains between rs.31,000-32,000crores and all this being achieved without the support of those rs.67,719crs that came in handy in fiscal 10-11' but not to be expected in 11-12'. now if that same rs.71,782crs [rs67,719crs+5-6% (inflation rate)] were to be realised this fiscal as well, then the relative drop would have not been 0.1% but 1.1%, which would have brought down the over all fd to 3.6% and not the projected 4.6% or which also means the fd would then have been at rs3,30,000crs and not the projected rs4,00,000-4,100,000crs.

what this signifies is, there is better fiscal management expected from the government, which will show in better revenue generation by means of taxes and not as much from license distribution which is more of a one time phenomenon, lesser subsidies and the most importantly, lesser government expenditure on their wanted/unwanted expenses and all this further means, india's economic fundamentals are getting stronger,and the economy is getting more stable and as all this happens it is getting in shape to look after itself through its own means than look for more loans/grants to assist the economy, which showed in the financing of this year's budget when as a % of gdp the loans generated were less compared to previous fiscal, so it is better over all picture is seen and not just get taken away by figures which hardly tell what is really happening behind the scene.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ramu

India should bring the fiscal deficit to below 4% of GDP. 2015 sounds a good target year for under 4%...


----------



## ramu

*A prosperous India is at pains to identify its poor for subsidies*

NEW DELHI &#8212; Counting India&#8217;s soaring number of billionaires is fairly straightforward: 49 last year, according to Forbes. But deciding who is poor has set off a fierce debate and led some to ask: Is the government trying to lower the tally to reduce its welfare burden?

Ahead of a survey of India&#8217;s poorest people this month, economists, officials and activists are embroiled in a debate over how to define poverty, which will determine how this prospering economy redistributes its newfound wealth among the poor.

Later this year, India plans to begin depositing cash into the bank accounts of poor people instead of giving them subsidized fuel and fertilizer. The government is also writing a food guarantee bill that promises cheap grains for the poor in a country where 46 percent of children are considered malnourished.

Officials say such moves make identifying the poor all the more important, but some analysts say the prevalent definition could exclude too many.

Estimates of the number of poor in India have swung wildly in the past decade, from 280 million to more than 800 million, depending on how poverty is defined.

Advocates of economic reforms that began in 1991 say economic growth has lifted millions out of desperate poverty, but critics say the gap between rich and poor has widened.

India&#8217;s Planning Commission recently declared that poverty declined from 37 percent in 2005 to 32 percent of India&#8217;s 1.2 billion people last year. At current Indian prices, the commission defines the urban poor as those who spend 65 to 75 cents a day or less and rural poor as those who spend 50 to 55 cents daily or less.

But many Indians say that is too low and that millions of poor people are excluded from government benefits, including inexpensive food, cooking fuel, low-cost housing and health care. Six Indian states have disputed the central government&#8217;s poverty estimates, saying millions more should be included.

The Supreme Court has asked the Planning Commission to explain the basis of its poverty number and why several state governments are disputing it.

&#8220;We used to look at intake of calories per person to define the poor. Now we look at income and consumption to set the poverty line,&#8221; said Pronab Sen, a senior adviser to the Planning Commission. &#8220;But some states want a multi-dimensional approach to poverty that includes questions like, do you send your children to school, do you own land, do you belong to a lower caste, do you have access to water and toilet?&#8221;

At the center of the debate are people like Ramvati Singh, a mother of six who earns about $1.50 a day as a manual laborer on construction sites in the capital. She cannot afford to send her children to school, she said, and rising prices are making it difficult for her to buy enough food.

But according to the Indian government, Singh is not poor because she earns more than the official poverty line.

&#8220;We give our blood and sweat to feed the family every day,&#8221; Singh said, sitting at her wood stove kneading dough. &#8220;Someone come and ask me what poverty is. I experience it every day.&#8221;

About 100 activists recently protested outside the Planning Commission office in New Delhi, carrying boxes of groceries to demonstrate what 75 cents can buy in the capital. Each box contained a potato, an onion, a pencil, a bus ticket and the cheapest variety of rice.

&#8220;We wanted to let the officials know that this amount gets you precious little. There is rampant fraud in who gets into the official poverty list. Millions of poor do not have a voice and do not manage to get listed,&#8221; said Nikhil Dey, one of the protesters and a member of a farm workers group.

But analysts say that differing political ideologies have prevented Indians from agreeing on the number of poor.

&#8220;India must be the only economy in the world where the government spends over $116 billion to alleviate poverty without clarity on the magnitude of poverty,&#8221; said Shankkar Aiyar, a newspaper columnist who writes on economy and governance.

&#8220;Poverty figures in India are trapped between competing compulsions &#8212; that economic liberalization has reduced poverty, and the politicians&#8217; need to extract election benefits by exaggerating the poverty numbers and offering more subsidies.&#8221;

The National Advisory Council, a government-appointed watchdog, argues that the government should extend social support to all citizens because the Indian economy can now afford it.

But the impending cash transfer system, Sen said, makes precise targeting of the poor crucial.

&#8220;We have finite public resources. We can only give cash handouts to the real, unambiguous poor. If we cast the net wider, then the whole subsidy program becomes ineffective,&#8221; Sen said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chow chow

*India's forex reserves soar $2.69 bn to $312.90 bn*

MUMBAI: India's foreign exchange (forex) reserves soared by $2.69 billion to $312.90 billion for the week ended June 3 on the back of a sharp increase in the value of gold reserves and foreign currency assets. 

This is the third consecutive week that the country's forex reserves kitty has seen a jump. The country's foreign exchange reserves have increased by a whopping $5.41 billing in the last three reporting weeks. 

The forex reserves had registered a gain of $1.68 billion and $1.04 billion, respectively, in the previous two weeks.

The foreign currency assets, the biggest component of the forex reserves kitty, increased by $2.03 billion to $280.91 billion during the week under review, according to the weekly statistical supplement of the Reserve Bank of India (RBI). 

The foreign currency assets expressed in US dollar terms include the effect of appreciation or depreciation of non-US currencies such as British pound sterling, euro and Japanese yen held in reserves. 

After remaining unchanged during the last several weeks, the value of gold reserves soared by $601 million to $24.39 billion. 

All the components of the foreign exchange reserve kitty registered a gain. The value of special drawing rights (SDRs) increased by $32 million to $4.62 billion and reserves with the International Monetary Fund rose by $21 million to $2.98 billion.

India's forex reserves soar $2.69 bn to $312.90 bn - The Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ramu

ramu said:


> India should bring the fiscal deficit to below 4% of GDP. 2015 sounds a good target year for under 4%...


 
According to news reports, the fiscal deficit will be reigned in and would be less than 3.6% by 2015. That is just too good to be true.


----------



## mastaan

ramu said:


> According to news reports, the fiscal deficit will be reigned in and would be less than 3.6% by 2015. That is just too good to be true.


 
I seriously doubt it mate... reducing it from current 4.6-4.8%, in an economy which will grow at 8-11% in the next 4 years (and thus will need significant cap-ex investments and a much higher GDP number), doesn't look possible or realistic... even with listing of govt companies, we'd be barely able to manage avoiding it grow over 5%... bring it below 4.5, would need privatization of Indian Railways kind of projects and you and I know that that ain't happening...

BTW, 4.5% level is still super sexy if we can manage a 9% run rate a less than 6% inflation... We'd be much closer to 2 trillion in nominal terms (and 6 trillion in PPP terms) at the end of it and we can may be consolidate a bit then... Till then, i am 'tally ho!' and lovin this ride of life...


----------



## ramu

mastaan said:


> I seriously doubt it mate... reducing it from current 4.6-4.8%, in an economy which will grow at 8-11% in the next 4 years (and thus will need significant cap-ex investments and a much higher GDP number), doesn't look possible or realistic... even with listing of govt companies, we'd be barely able to manage avoiding it grow over 5%... bring it below 4.5, would need privatization of Indian Railways kind of projects and you and I know that that ain't happening...
> 
> BTW, 4.5% level is still super sexy if we can manage a 9% run rate a less than 6% inflation... We'd be much closer to 2 trillion in nominal terms (and 6 trillion in PPP terms) at the end of it and we can may be consolidate a bit then... Till then, i am 'tally ho!' and lovin this ride of life...


 
The Government must cut its fiscal deficit to 3% of the GDP by the end of fiscal year 2013-14 and eliminate its revenue deficit in 2014-15, according to the key recommendations of the 13th Finance Commission. The fiscal deficit is estimated at 5.7% in the year ending on March 2011, and will fall further to 4.8% in the year 2011-12, a 13th Finance Commission said. The report of the 13th Finance Commission, said that the fiscal deficit should drop to 4.2% in 2012-13 and to 3% in 2013-14. Finance Minister Pranab Mukherjee said that the Government has accepted all major suggestions of the 13th Finance Commission. The Centre must cap its total debt at 68% of the GDP by the end of financial year 2014-15, the report of the 13th Finance Commission stated.

Report of the 13th Finance Commission (2010-2015)


----------



## mastaan

ramu said:


> The Government must cut its fiscal deficit to 3% of the GDP by the end of fiscal year 2013-14 and eliminate its revenue deficit in 2014-15, according to the key recommendations of the 13th Finance Commission. The fiscal deficit is estimated at 5.7% in the year ending on March 2011, and will fall further to 4.8% in the year 2011-12, a 13th Finance Commission said. The report of the 13th Finance Commission, said that the fiscal deficit should drop to 4.2% in 2012-13 and to 3% in 2013-14. Finance Minister Pranab Mukherjee said that the Government has accepted all major suggestions of the 13th Finance Commission. The Centre must cap its total debt at 68% of the GDP by the end of financial year 2014-15, the report of the 13th Finance Commission stated.
> 
> Report of the 13th Finance Commission (2010-2015)


 
But what you have mentioned is the 'recommendation' of the planning commission.. Ask for their assumption on Inflation and growth rate elements and you will find the first gap there... and second, if you look at any of the last '5 year plans', we have always slipped on consolidated financial efficiency metrics and growth plans like target MW installed or KM of road built or fiscal deficit targets... So, yes... 3% of lesser is advisable... My contest is that it is not doable without killing growth rate (and the problems and opportunities that come with it)


----------



## ramu

mastaan said:


> But what you have mentioned is the 'recommendation' of the planning commission.. Ask for their assumption on Inflation and growth rate elements and you will find the first gap there... and second, if you look at any of the last '5 year plans', we have always slipped on consolidated financial efficiency metrics and growth plans like target MW installed or KM of road built or fiscal deficit targets... So, yes... 3% of lesser is advisable... My contest is that it is not doable without killing growth rate (and the problems and opportunities that come with it)


 
You disagreed with 3.6 % now you are talking of 3 %. Anyways, the lesser it is the better it will be. The last recommendation was 4.6% and we achived 4.7%. So we are not too far off the mark. Also, the tax recovered every year has met the target and in fact out done the estimates. So the other estimates we have not met should be viewed in conjunction with those that directly affect fiscal situation.

Not building roads as planned has nothing to do with fiscal situation in the short term.


----------



## Varad

*India's forex reserves soar $2.69 bn to $312.90 bn*

MUMBAI: India's foreign exchange (forex) reserves soared by $2.69 billion to $312.90 billion for the week ended June 3 on the back of a sharp increase in the value of gold reserves and foreign currency assets. 

This is the third consecutive week that the country's forex reserves kitty has seen a jump. The country's foreign exchange reserves have increased by a whopping $5.41 billing in the last three reporting weeks. 

The forex reserves had registered a gain of $1.68 billion and $1.04 billion, respectively, in the previous two weeks.

The foreign currency assets, the biggest component of the forex reserves kitty, increased by $2.03 billion to $280.91 billion during the week under review, according to the weekly statistical supplement of the Reserve Bank of India (RBI). 

The foreign currency assets expressed in US dollar terms include the effect of appreciation or depreciation of non-US currencies such as British pound sterling, euro and Japanese yen held in reserves. 

After remaining unchanged during the last several weeks, the value of gold reserves soared by $601 million to $24.39 billion. 

All the components of the foreign exchange reserve kitty registered a gain. The value of special drawing rights (SDRs) increased by $32 million to $4.62 billion and reserves with the International Monetary Fund rose by $21 million to $2.98 billion.

India's forex reserves soar $2.69 bn to $312.90 bn - The Economic Times


----------



## mastaan

ramu said:


> You disagreed with 3.6 % now you are talking of 3 %. Anyways, the lesser it is the better it will be. The last recommendation was 4.6% and we achived 4.7%. So we are not too far off the mark. Also, the tax recovered every year has met the target and in fact out done the estimates. So the other estimates we have not met should be viewed in conjunction with those that directly affect fiscal situation.
> 
> Not building roads as planned has nothing to do with fiscal situation in the short term.


 
I think, I did not communicate my point clearly... What I said was 3% (if it is recommended) is more of an 'ideal state advisable figure'... It is practically not achievable.. is my concern... and thus my belief that we not not unncesessarily be worried about the number from 3.5% to 5.3%, specially in the next 5 years or so...

Indeed direct tax collection has been stupendous and it is expected to cintinue, but that is not what made the dent... We were on our way to a figure above 5%... But, the huge swing last year (to below 5% deficit) was predominantly an over-recovery (if you may) on account of 3G spectrum sales (by about $7-8Bn above the expected govt estimate in budget) and the decontrolled prices of Petrol also helped a big way in improving (by rolling out lesser subsidies, some of the related unwanted expenses were avoided) both the fiscal and current account deficits... But that can not be assumed to be the 'trend' as windfall profits like '3G' licensing happen only once in 5 years... and here is my humble submission why I believe in what I said... 

To pump out a >8% growth rate, you got to invest in lots of sectors and infrastructure and for that you have to take loans or invite private Capital and in such cases an 8% growth will not lead to a similar jump in tax revenues... Because (a) Infrastructure businesses (even with FDI) take more than 3-4 years to turn positive (let alone paying taxes) - e.g. Delhi Airport will take around 7-10 years to make its first profit (b) The depreciation is higher in the first few years (in cases of new investments into sectors, where govt wants focus) and to add to it, sector specific tax holidays also help postpone the tax earning potential... So, investment is far far greater than return (and thus taxes) in the first 3-4 years... On top of it, the reducing value of dollar makes export less attractive and reduce the inflow of solid direct income (as against FII money, which can vanish over night)

Another important factor is that the controlled prices of Diesel and LPG are creating a bigger dent (a factor that did not exist for most of the last year due to lower crude prices, which have started increasing again)... Higher commodity (and agri) prices and increasing wages will also hurt EBITDA margins and that will add further pressures... In addition, the massive defence purchases will also have cost escalations that have not been budgeted and that will add to the outflow (as against no new inflows).... And, mind you, all this while the size of GDP is increasing like crazy and there will be no major returns in absolute short term and that 'WILL' push the deficit numbers higher...

What I am trying to imply is that, India is in an 'investment phase' and if you open the corporate histories around the world, you wil see that the 'leverage' or 'loans vs revenue ratios' or what you refer to as 'deficits', always jump up in these phases and are not necessarily bad... The only concern is that lending should not be made to stupid businesses or baseless business plans (like the credit growth phase in US or what we saw sometime back in China real estate market) and if you see the last 2 years, Indian banks have done all they can to ensure that only reliable parties get loans and that is our biggest strength... Our government's growth centric and yet smartly conservative mindset... This is not a political stand I am taking, but only some basic economic realities for a growth economy...

I am not against what you said... I am just saying that some of that is practically not achievable and yet, there is no major reason to loose sleep over it...


----------



## jha

*Q&A with Wahidullah Shahrani, Afghanistan&#8217;s Minister for Mines: "India will consume most commodities by 2030" "*



> Q. The bids will encompass far more than just the extraction of iron ore from Hajigak?
> 
> Besides the extraction of ore, the bids will include setting up a steel production plant utilising the nearby high-grade coking coal deposits; [exploitation of] the high-quality chromite deposits in the same package; job creation in Afghanistan; infrastructure development including railroad and power; and the evacuation of ore and steel to neighbouring countries for the entire duration of engagement, which should be 35-40 years. Also, other benefits like paving the way for establishing a cement plant&#8230; [there is] strong potential demand for cement in Afghanistan as a post-conflict country where construction is the largest sector.





> Q. India has offered to set up a school of mines in Kabul?
> 
> I made the request when I visited Delhi [last year]. And, when Dr Manmohan Singh visited Kabul last month, he confirmed that the GoI would support the National Institute of Mining as part of its aid package to Afghanistan&#8230;. The Indian School of Mines (ISM), Dhanbad, is assisting us in developing the curriculum. Our focus will be on metals, coal, mineral economics, mineral law, environmental and health issues, contract management etc. It will be a comprehensive mining institute. Two faculty groups have already gone for training to ISM Dhanbad.





> Q. Does all this place India in an advantageous position in bidding for Afghan mines like Hajigak?
> 
> India is in a very advantageous position. Besides the traditional and historical linkages between the two countries and their strategic relationship, India has become the fourth largest economy in the world and, by 2030, India will become the world&#8217;s largest consumer of commodities&#8230;. We have a special feeling for the people of India; their investment will be culturally comfortable. Given the glorious future of the Indian economy, investment in Afghanistan&#8217;s commodities will be very much in India&#8217;s benefit. And finally, India has emerged as a major contributor towards Afghanistan&#8217;s development with an aid contribution of around $2 billion. We would welcome large-scale investment by India into Afghanistan.



Broadsword: Q&A with Wahidullah Shahrani, Afghanistan&#8217;s Minister for Mines: "India will consume most commodities by 2030" "

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 2012

*India Telecom Industry To Touch Revenues Of Rs.3,77,683 Crore Between 2010 And 2014*


The India telecom industry will grow at a compound annual growth rate (CAGR) of 15.8 per cent between 2010 and 2014 and will touch revenues of Rs.3,77,683 Crore ($ 82 billion) according to a research done by CyberMedia Research.

The India telecom services and mobile handsets market will grow at 16.7 per cent in 2012 (over 2011) and will touch revenues of Rs.2,88,832 Crore ($ 63 billion) out of which, the telecom services, which includes mobile and fixed line services will contribute Rs.2,05,454 Crore ($ 45 billion) and the India mobile handsets market which includes feature phones and smart phones will contribute Rs.83,377 Crore ($ 18 billion). The latter will grow at over 30 per cent during 2012 (over 2011).


Anirban Banerjee, Associate Vice President, CyberMedia Research, said &#8220;The telecoms growth story will be a function of the enhanced demand for high speed broadband and data services from both enterprises and consumers, as 3G and BWA/WiMax services are rolled out by various operators to cover an increasing number of cities and towns&#8221;

Here is a table of the India telecom services and products sector, 2010-2014



The key factors behind the growth in the telecom services segments would be the launch and roll-out of 3G and BWA / WiMax / LTE services and the resulting growth in usage of high speed broadband, VAS and data services, although the broadband content will still be in the early stages of development in 2011. Other high growth telecom services areas will include IP-TV, IP-VPN, VoIP and Mobile VAS. Additionally the India telecom products (mobile handsets) segment will witness a high growth rate of 26.2 per cent CAGR over the period 2010-2014 and will touch Rs 1,28,729 Crore in 2014.

The India domestic mobile handsets market will see an increase of more than 150 per cent in terms of the value of featurephones and smartphones shipped. It will increase from Rs.50,714 Crore in 2010 to Rs.1,28,729 Crore in 2014.

The smartphones market in India is expected grow to over 10 million units in 2011 from 6 million units in 2010, a 66.7 per cent increase. The Android operating system will be the most popular mobile OS and 12 per cent of all smartphones shipped in India during 2011 are expected to be based on the Android platform. Additionally Due to the increase in popularity of WiMax / LTE services, content creation and mobile application development see a rapid increase.

&#8220;Going forward these devices (smartphones) will become as powerful as present day laptops&#8221;, said Naveen Mishra, Lead Analyst, Telecoms Practice, CyberMedia Research.

As per the current pricing of tablets from companies like Samsung, Apple and Olive, over 1,00,000 Tablets will be shipped in 2011 alone, but if a tablet for the masses is introduced at a price lower than Rs.10,000 by any company (like Reliance Infotel), then it could become a game changer.

India Telecom Industry To Touch Revenues Of Rs.3,77,683 Crore Between 2010 And 2014 « Mobile « Techcircle.in &#8211; India Internet, mobile, consumer tech, business tech


----------



## ramu

mastaan said:


> I think, I did not communicate my point clearly... What I said was 3% (if it is recommended) is more of an 'ideal state advisable figure'... It is practically not achievable.. is my concern... and thus my belief that we not not unncesessarily be worried about the number from 3.5% to 5.3%, specially in the next 5 years or so...



Time will tell. Watch this space in one year.



> Indeed direct tax collection has been stupendous and it is expected to cintinue, but that is not what made the dent... We were on our way to a figure above 5%... But, the huge swing last year (to below 5% deficit) was predominantly an over-recovery (if you may) on account of 3G spectrum sales (by about $7-8Bn above the expected govt estimate in budget) and the decontrolled prices of Petrol also helped a big way in improving (by rolling out lesser subsidies, some of the related unwanted expenses were avoided) both the fiscal and current account deficits... But that can not be assumed to be the 'trend' as windfall profits like '3G' licensing happen only once in 5 years... and here is my humble submission why I believe in what I said...



You forgot the disinvestment policy of the government. India has far too much capital locked in share holding of the GoI. It should just focus on Infra bonds and other instruments instead of owning 90+ % of PSUs.




> To pump out a >8% growth rate, you got to invest in lots of sectors and infrastructure and for that you have to take loans or invite private Capital and in such cases an 8% growth will not lead to a similar jump in tax revenues... Because (a) Infrastructure businesses (even with FDI) take more than 3-4 years to turn positive (let alone paying taxes) - e.g. Delhi Airport will take around 7-10 years to make its first profit (b) The depreciation is higher in the first few years (in cases of new investments into sectors, where govt wants focus) and to add to it, sector specific tax holidays also help postpone the tax earning potential... So, investment is far far greater than return (and thus taxes) in the first 3-4 years... On top of it, the reducing value of dollar makes export less attractive and reduce the inflow of solid direct income (as against FII money, which can vanish over night)



The returns of infrastructure projects are long term and I agree to it. But as long as the Finance minister finds innovative means of taxation, the swell in the coffers is just going to go on and on. The foreign reserves is increasing and so is the investment of GoI in gold. 



> Another important factor is that the controlled prices of Diesel and LPG are creating a bigger dent (a factor that did not exist for most of the last year due to lower crude prices, which have started increasing again)... Higher commodity (and agri) prices and increasing wages will also hurt EBITDA margins and that will add further pressures... In addition, the massive defence purchases will also have cost escalations that have not been budgeted and that will add to the outflow (as against no new inflows).... And, mind you, all this while the size of GDP is increasing like crazy and there will be no major returns in absolute short term and that 'WILL' push the deficit numbers higher...



Petrol is now deregulated, and diesel will follow suit if not today but in some time. Even if that does not happen, the prices of petrol and diesel are high enough and the GoI will not incur losses on account of subsidising the same.

One very important factor not many have considered is the GoI's policy to deposit money in the bank accounts of the poor instead of providing subsidy. This will in one stroke remove all the middle men (most of them) and the resultant money in the hands of people couple with NREGA will give money to the bottom of the pyramid. This one single factor will rejuvenate the economy by a minimum of a percentage point. Also the black economy that is not accounted for in India is estimated to come up to 500 Billion dollars (conservative estimate). This economy is the buffer to the real economy and this in a way will dampen any sharp growth or fall in real terms by contributing or hiding the figures from the remit of taxation.


What I am trying to imply is that, India is in an 'investment phase' and if you open the corporate histories around the world, you wil see that the 'leverage' or 'loans vs revenue ratios' or what you refer to as 'deficits', always jump up in these phases and are not necessarily bad... The only concern is that lending should not be made to stupid businesses or baseless business plans (like the credit growth phase in US or what we saw sometime back in China real estate market) and if you see the last 2 years, Indian banks have done all they can to ensure that only reliable parties get loans and that is our biggest strength... Our government's growth centric and yet smartly conservative mindset... This is not a political stand I am taking, but only some basic economic realities for a growth economy...



> I am not against what you said... I am just saying that some of that is practically not achievable and yet, there is no major reason to loose sleep over it...


 
As I said, watch this space in a year's time.


----------



## ramu

*RBI policy warns of amplified global risks*

The Indian central bank declared its second monetary policy for the financial year 2011-12 today. Skyrocketing commodity prices and inflationary pressure forced the RBI to tighten its monetary policy stance once again. The RBI continued its rampage against the persistent inflation by resorting to interest rate hikes for the 10th time in 15 months. 

The interest rate at which the RBI lends to (repo rate) banks was raised by 0.25%. Thus the repo rate now stands at 7.5% from 7.25% previously. The rate at which RBI borrows from banks (reverse repo), has been pegged at 1% below the repo rate. Thus, the reverse repo rate has automatically adjusted to stand at 6.5% from 6.25% previously. 

The increase in the price of commodities globally was cited as the &#8216;key risk factor' troubling the RBI. A slowdown in the pace of global growth is as much worrying. Uncertainty about the resolution of the Euro debt crisis has already spooked equity markets several times. Economies have been reeling under the pressure of high crude oil prices as well as other commodities. Now despite slower GDP growth prospects and lower consumption levels, commodity prices are still far from being at comfortable levels. Higher domestic demand, and increased input costs, has led to inflation in emerging economies to consistently be on the rise. Tighter monetary policies in Asian economies, particularly India and China, are yet to yield the desired results. 

Is growth slowing down? 

Growth in India's Gross Domestic Product (GDP) saw a slowdown to 7.8% in the fourth quarter of the financial year 2010-11 (4QFY11) from 8.3% in the previous quarter. The GDP growth had come in at a higher level of 9.4% in 4QFY10 before the rate hikes started. The RBI's latest round of liquidity tightening therefore begets the question as to whether India is headed towards a recession? 

A recession is a period of a temporary decline in economic activity and consumption. Trade and industrial activity see a slowdown. It is usually identified by a fall in GDP for two quarters, back to back. 

Interest rate sensitive sectors such as automobiles, housing etc. are witnessing a visible slowdown. Index of Industrial Production (IIP) numbers also saw a decline in April 2011. Credit growth for banks has seen some moderation. As companies deferred their capex plans, credit growth slowed down from 21.3% YoY in March 2011 to 20.6% YoY by early June 2011. However, this is still higher than the RBI's projection of 19% growth for the fiscal. 47 banks raised their base lending rates by 1.5-3% from July 2010-May 2011, in line with the RBI's aggressive stance. Bank funding is a major fuel to the economy. Now, with higher borrowing costs, not only can demand for credit moderate but also have a cascading effect on other growth aspects of the economy like consumption and investment. 

Going forward 

Inflationary pressure may continue to plague the Indian economy in the near term. While supply of food products may get eased with good monsoon, the non agricultural commodities may remain a cause for concern. Inefficient supply chain and pricing mechanisms may also hurt consumer inflation. This indicates that rising input costs and higher wage levels could be passed on by producers. With little option to rein in price levels that can lead to real growth rates remaining in the negative, the RBI may not stop tweaking its monetary tools whenever necessary. However, the RBI will be looking closely at global developments and try and balance its anti-inflationary stance accordingly. Either way, things do not look too rosy for the economy at this point.

RBI policy warns of amplified global risks - Views on News from Equitymaster


----------



## ramu

*GoAir orders 72 new Airbus planes; deal worth $7.2 billion*

MUMBAI: Airbus has received an order worth $7.2 billion for 72 planes from Indian carrier GoAir, the latest in a series of Indian airlines scrambling to meet growing demand in Asia's third-largest economy. 

The order for A320 planes brings GoAir's total order book with Airbus to $9.6 billion, Managing Director Jeh Wadia told reporters on Thursday. 

Indian carriers are growing their fleets as demand booms in India, where an economy growing at nearly 9 per cent is spurring business travel and a burgeoning middle class long accustomed to traveling by rail is now increasingly opting for air. 

India's largest private carrier Jet Airways is also expected to place aircraft orders with Airbus at the Paris Air Show later this month, according to media reports.

Earlier this year, budget carrier IndiGo placed a $15.6 billion order with Airbus for 180 planes in what it called the biggest jet order in commercial aviation history. 

And in November, rival SpiceJet agreed to buy 30 Nextgen turboprop aircraft from Canada's Bombardier Inc for as much as $915 million. 

"In terms of aircraft, we see tremendous potential in India, which has barely six airlines with 350 aircrafts catering to a billion people, compared with China's present 1,100 aircrafts," Wadia said. 

India is scrambling to get its airport infrastructure in line with ballooning demand. The country has revamped its ailing airports in three major cities - New Delhi, Bangalore and Hyderabad, but smaller cities still need to be addressed. 

GoAir has ordered the "A320neo" planes -- an upgraded version of Airbus' best-selling A320 150-seat workhorse. The deliveries will begin in 2015. 

"We are evaluating various fund-raising options (for the deal). It will be a combination of debt and equity," Wadia said. 

GoAir flies to 18 destinations across India, with a focus on the busy metro routes of Mumbai, New Delhi and Bangalore. It now plans to focus on smaller cities, Wadia said. 

Last month, two sources with direct knowledge of the matter had told Reuters GoAir was planning to raise about $150 million through a public offer to fund its operational expenses, repay debt and buy new planes.

GoAir orders 72 new Airbus planes; deal worth $7.2 billion - The Economic Times


----------



## gowthamraj

What is the current GDP(nominal) of economy 



Any idea when it reach 2trillion us dollars


----------



## ramu

gowthamraj said:


> What is the current GDP(nominal) of economy
> 
> 
> 
> Any idea when it reach 2trillion us dollars



Current nominal GDP is ~ $1.75 Trillion. India's nominal GDP is expected to grow at 14 per cent in 2011-12, to reach Rs 90 lakh crore (Rs 90 trillion). At a dollar exchange rate of Rs 45, this works out to $2 trillion.

However, if inflation is assumed to be 8 per cent and the real growth rate is 8 per cent (projected as 9% by GoI, I am being conservative), the growth rate of 14 per cent may actually understate nominal growth rate by 2 percentage points, which means India's nominal GDP in dollar terms will actually exceed $2 trillion this fiscal!


----------



## drunken-monke

INDIA'S HEALTHCARE INDUSTRY​
The Indian pharmaceutical industry is a success story providing employment for millions and ensuring that essential drugs at affordable prices are available to the vast population of this sub-continent.&#8221;
Richard Gerster

The Indian Pharmaceutical Industry today is in the front rank of India&#8217;s science-based industries with wide ranging capabilities in the complex field of drug manufacture and technology. It ranks very high in the third world, in terms of technology, quality and range of medicines manufactured. From simple headache pills to sophisticated antibiotics and complex cardiac compounds, almost every type of medicine is now made indigenously. 

Playing a key role in promoting and sustaining development in the vital field of medicines, Indian Pharma Industry boasts of quality producers and many units approved by regulatory authorities in USA and UK. International companies associated with this sector have stimulated, assisted and spearheaded this dynamic development in the past 53 years and helped to put India on the pharmaceutical map of the world. 
Growth Scenario in 2010
India's pharmaceutical industry is now the third largest in the world in terms of volume. Its rank is 14th in terms of value. Between September 2008 and September 2009, the total turnover of India's pharmaceuticals industry was US$ 21.04 billion. The domestic market was worth US$ 12.26 billion. The Department of Pharmaceuticals, Ministry of Chemicals and Fertilizers reported this. As per a report by IMS Health India, the Indian pharmaceutical market reached US$ 10.04 billion in size in July 2010. A highly organized sector, the Indian Pharma Industry is estimated to be worth $ 4.5 billion, growing at about 8 to 9 percent annually. Pharmaceutical Market Trends 2010
Leading Pharmaceutical Companies
In the domestic market, Cipla retained its leadership position with 5.27 per cent share. Ranbaxy followed next. The highest growth was for Mankind Pharma (37.2%). Other leading companies in the Indian pharma market in 2010 are 
·	Sun Pharma (25.7%) 
·	Abbott (25%) 
·	Zydus Cadila (24.1%) 
·	Alkem Laboratories (23.3%) 
·	Pfizer (23.6 %) 
·	GSK India (19%) 
·	Piramal Healthcare (18.6 %) 
·	Lupin (18.8 %)

Future Prospects
The Indian pharmaceuticals market is expected to reach US$ 55 billion in 2020 from US$ 12.6 billion in 2009. This was stated in a report title "India Pharma 2020: Propelling access and acceptance, realising true potential" by McKinsey & Company. In the same report, it was also mentioned that in an aggressive growth scenario, the pharma market has the further potential to reach US$ 70 billion by 2020 

Due to increase in the population of high income group, there is every likelihood that they will open a potential US$ 8 billion market for multinational companies selling costly drugs by 2015. Ernst & Young estimated this in a report. The domestic Pharma market is estimated to touch US$ 20 billion by 2015. The healthcare market in India to reach US$ 31.59 billion by 2020. The sale of all types of pharmaceutical drugs and medicines in the country stands at US$ 9.61 billion, which is expected to reach around US$ 19.22 billion by 2012. Thus India would really become a lucrative destination for clinical trials for global giants. 

There was another report by RNCOS titled "Booming Pharma Sector in India" in which it was projected that the industry is expected to prosper in the same manner as the pharmaceutical industry. The domestic formulations market will grow at an annual rate of around 17% in 2010-11, owing to increasing middle class population and rapid urbanization.
Characteristics of Indian Pharmaceutical Industry
The Indian Pharmaceutical sector is highly fragmented with more than 20,000 registered units. It has expanded drastically in the last two decades. The leading 250 pharmaceutical companies control 70% of the market with market leader holding nearly 7% of the market share. It is an extremely fragmented market with severe price competition and government price control.

The pharmaceutical industry in India meets around 70% of the country's demand for bulk drugs, drug intermediates, pharmaceutical formulations, chemicals, tablets, capsules, orals and injectibles. There are about 250 large units and about 8000 Small Scale Units, which form the core of the pharmaceutical industry in India (including 5 Central Public Sector Units). These units produce the complete range of pharmaceutical formulations, i.e., medicines ready for consumption by patients and about 350 bulk drugs, i.e., chemicals having therapeutic value and used for production of pharmaceutical formulations.

Regards


----------



## SpArK

*INDOlink - India Business News: Indian biotech sector revenue surge to $4 bn*


----------



## SpArK

*BERNAMA - India Loses US$16 Billion Annually Due To Corruption - Activist*


----------



## SpArK

*Gujarat to lead India's gas revolution: Report​*
Gandhinagar/Ahmedabad: India is on the brink of a natural gas revolution, and Gujarat, with its strategic location, robust infrastructure and booming trade & business will steer the way for the rest of the country, the research firm, Infraline Energy, has said in a report.

The report titled, 'Natural Gas Market in Gujarat: Assessing the Progress and Prospects', cites availability and reach of natural gas to most parts of Gujarat as the major catalyst for overall growth in the state.

*Gujarat has access to multiple gas sources, a state-wide gas grid of over 2,000 km, and the presence of a booming city gas distribution business across many cities, the report says.
*
"Industries, power sector, small & medium enterprises, transport, and households in the state are reaping benefits of natural gas," Infraline Energy says in the report.

The report further says that *Gujarat is the most favoured destination for LNG terminals owing to its strategic location. Gujarat houses the country's only two operating LNG terminals, and three new terminals are proposed to come up in the state.
*
"Various stakeholders, including the government, suppliers, gas consumers and gas pipeline players in the state have chartered the path to a gas-based economy on their own," Infraline says.

The research firm also projects natural gas demand in Gujarat to shoot up from the current levels of 85 million metric standard cubic metre per day (mmscmd).

"The natural gas demand in Gujarat would increase to 122 mmscmd by the year 2015 and to 147 mmscmd by 2020," it says.

The report projects that gas consumption by the power sector in the state would increase from 32 mmscmd in 2012 to 43 mmscmd in 2020, while gas demand by industries is projected to increase from 49 mmscmd to 73 mmscmd.

Gas demand by fertiliser units is projected to remain at 12 mmscmd, while demand for gas for city gas distribution will nearly double from 10 mmscmd in 2012 to 19 mmscmd in 2010.

According to industry experts, Gujarat has the most developed natural gas market in India. It is the largest consumer of gas in the country, accounting for more than 40% of the total gas consumed. In fact, Gujarat is the only state where gas is supplied even to villages. The government plans to link 100 villages and 84 cities with the gas distribution network in FY 2012.

Gujarat to lead India's gas revolution: Report - www.daily.bhaskar.com


----------



## RPK

ET Now: Now Power Grid is going to be providing consultancy services to the Sri Lankan Government for setting up an undersea power transmission line between the two countries, could you tell us more about what this project is, what kind of revenue line can we see actually coming in from this project?

SK Chaturvedi: In fact it is a bit premature to tell about the what income will be generated and what consultancy fee we will be getting. But yes this is now a fact that undersea link will be there between India and Sri Lanka, from Madurai to Anuradhapuram that will be about 1000 MW capacity transmission line. We will also have facility to bring power from Sri Lanka when they are surplus, pre-feasibility reports have been prepared and now a detailed feasibility report, project report is under making. And I hope that very soon this will be clear and this will get a shape for providing another link between India and a neighbouring country.


Power Grid Corp plans to cross 3,000 cr in revenue: CMD - The Economic Times


----------



## SpArK

India, US to fast track investment treaty talks


----------



## LURKER

The Agenda - Broadcast - Indian Democracy, Chinese Autocracy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zeeshan360

trojan_detected said:


> The Agenda - Broadcast - Indian Democracy, Chinese Autocracy


 
Awesome debate .
Plz watch it's 50 min video . 

Just see the quality of speakers .
Here in india , if one guy doesnt hold the same point of view of the other guy he starts just shouting , abusing , stopping him from speaking


----------



## Zeeshan360

In that debate , a guy called Gordon Chang .
He seems to be an Indian fanboy .
He is just keeping on saying everything againsht China


----------



## Zeeshan360

Gordon Chang OMG .
What a anti-China guy


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Zeeshan360 said:


> Gordon Chang OMG .
> What a anti-China guy


 
Most people picked China , haha . Rightly so , at this point there is no comparison between these two countries but demography is a massive advantage India has and we too are doubling our Economy in every 5 years.


----------



## ramu

*Renault to invest Rs 4500cr in Chennai facility before 2015*

Renault has big plans for India. The carmaker is looking to launch a hatchback using the Nissan platform and take on market leader Maruti. Renault also is in no mood to allow former partner - M&M to exploit the Logan platform. Remember, Renault and M&M have ended their India alliance.
In an interview with CNBC-TV18&#8217;s Shereen Bhan, Katsumi Nakamura, Head of Asia & Africa and Marc Nassif, Country MD, Renault India, speak about the company&#8217;s plans going forward.
Nassif said Renault's commitment is to invest Rs 4,500 crore, about 700 million euros before early 2015 in Chennai facility.
Below is the transcript of the interview. Also watch the accompanying video.
Q: You have talked about being able to acquire 2.5% market share in India by 2013. You are looking launching about five products in the next two years. Can now give us a sense of the kind of money that you have invested in India so far and the kind of investments that you will now be making because you have got a pretty aggressive product pipeline?
Nassif: The investment so far, the most visible one we have, is in Chennai facility which is an alliance investment. Our commitment is to invest Rs 4,500 crore, about 700 million euros before early 2015. That includes state of the art facility, which has a capacity today in terms of vehicles of 2 lakh, which we have decided to join it to extent. We will have 4 lakh capacity per annum installed by mid 2012.
Q: You intend to launch two SUVs, in a sense you are planning to take on your erstwhile partner Mahindra and Mahindra. I want to know if you are going to be hitting M&M where it hurts, which is in the Scorpio-Xylo price bracket. More importantly, where does your relationship with M&M lie, as far as the Logan, which is now called the Verito, is concerned? M&M would like you to extend the Logan platform to include hatchbacks as well. Is that something Renault India is agreeable to? Will you go beyond the current Logan variant in your relationship with Mahindra and Mahindra for the future?
Nassif: We have a clear and a friendly relationship with our friends from Mahindra. We have decided to go together that Logan should continue in the market. By the way Logan is highly appreciated product. The only thing that was missing is local masala which was attractive design and attractive look. The car has what Renault has built in terms of DNA&#8212;quality, robustness, sturdiness, reliability, comfort, fuel efficiency, roominess, ride and handling. The only thing that was missing was attractiveness. And that we got the message.
The cars, which we are bringing now, are quite appealing to the customer. Its atleast the feedback we are receiving today. The deal, the agreement, the discussion we have had with Mahindra so far allows them to do a sedan on that platform which we believe they are doing well. They have just re-launched the car under their brand and with a new name. Now it belongs to them to develop it and to do whatever they feel as long as they keep it as a sedan.
Q: A quick question to you and that is on the ultra low cost car that you are developing with Bajaj. What we know, which is public information at this point in time, is that Bajaj has developed a prototype. That this prototype is a four wheeler and it is able to do about 30 kmpl. Does Renault support this prototype? Have you seen this, do you support the concept and the idea?
Nakamura: I did not see the prototype. Renault is interested in such market and such inexpensive car offer to the customers. We are waiting for the detailed information on that prototype. But we have not seen it.

Q: You are going ahead with plans of launching a hatchback which will be on the Nisan platform that you and Nissan will jointly launch sometime next year to take on market leader Maruti Suzuki. But there has also been a lot of speculation that you are working on your own alternative of ultra-low-cost car, apart from the one that Bajaj is working on, is that accurate?
Nakamura: No, at this point we are just seeing the market.

Renault to invest Rs 4500cr in Chennai facility before 2015 - CNBC-TV18 -

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ramu

Indian diesel prices higher than its neighbours :


----------



## Zeeshan360

Still lower than Pakistan


----------



## LURKER

rs 27.8/l in bangladesh !! what the hell .....does bangladesh hv oil fields or what ?


----------



## Varad

*Overseas investments by India Inc double to $43.9 bn in FY&#8217;11*

Investments by Indian companies abroad have more than doubled in the previous financial year as they expanded their overseas operations, according to data released for the first time by the Reserve Bank of India.

Foreign direct investment (FDI) by Indian firms jumped more than two-folds in financial year 2010-11 to $43.9 billion from about $18 billion in the previous year, the data showed. FDI by Indian corporates was $5.1 billion in the first two months of the current financial year beginning April. Indian overseas investment policies have been liberalised over the years to promote exports and strengthen economic linkages with other countries.

&#8220;In the post 2003 period, the policy has enabled corporate entities and registered partnerships to invest in bonafide businesses abroad, currently to the extent of 400 per cent of their net worth, under the automatic route,&#8221; the RBI said in a release on its website. India has been facing a fall in foreign institutional investment due to global risk aversion, with foreign funds selling nearly $213 million of local shares so far in June, after offloading $1.16 billion in May.

However, FDI flows into India bounced back in April on an investment surge in services, construction and auto sectors, reversing a steep drop recorded in the previous financial year.

Outward FDI comprises investments in equity, loans and guarantees issued by Indian firms to their joint ventures or wholly owned subsidiaries (WoS). The biggest outward investment from India during May this year was by Gammon India Ltd, which pumped over $ 1.83 billion into its Panama-based joint venture, Campo Puma Orient SA. The Panamanian JV is engaged in the fields of agriculture, forestry, hunting and fishing. The investment was in lieu of both equity, as well as a loan to the subsidiary.

In May, Tata Steel invested $514.57 million in its Singapore-based subsidiary Tata Steel Asia Holdings PTE.

Tata Motors, also invested in its joint venture company in Thailand and a WoS in the United Kingdom. Religare Enterprises invested $166 million in its wholly owned American subsidiary, Religare Global Asset Management Inc.

Overseas investments by India Inc double to $43.9 bn in FY11 - Indian Express


----------



## Zeeshan360

*India: Tata becomes India's wealthiest group*





The combined value of the Reliance groups, led by feuding brothers Mukesh and Anil Ambani, is $81.6bn.

The Tata group, led by Ratan Tata, is worth $98.7bn (£60.9bn), according to the company.

The change is partly the result of the strengthening share prices of the almost 30 listed Tata companies.

These firms are in a range of industries from energy to chemicals.

But it is also due to the fall in the market value of the Ambani brothers' firms over the past year.

The Reliance group of companies has faced challenging times as a company riven by family feuds and disputes.

Run by Mukesh Ambani's brother Anil, the telecoms company has faced a slump in its share prices as a result of a high profile scandal involving licences for second generation phones.

Tata's elevation to India's most valuable quoted company indicates a marked reversal from a year ago in the fortunes of the Tata and Reliance groups, the BBC's Nidhi Dutt in Mumbai (Bombay) says.

Despite having many more companies listed on the Indian stock exchange in 2010, Tata ranked behind Mukesh Ambani's Reliance Industries, which held the top slot. Reliance has interests in the petrochemical and energy sectors, but only two listed firms.

But one year on, Tata is now not only worth more than Reliance Industries, but both it and Reliance Communications combined.

Source - BBC


----------



## Zeeshan360

Ambanis got pawned


----------



## indianpatriot

Isn't Indian Oil Corporation a bigger group?????????


----------



## DarK-LorD

indianpatriot said:


> Isn't Indian Oil Corporation a bigger group?????????


RIL & Tata groups have higher assets & revenue's.


----------



## Abingdonboy

> 27 June 2011 Last updated at 12:46 Share this pageEmailPrint
> 25
> ShareFacebookTwitter
> What is wrong with the Indian economy?
> By Paranjoy Guha Thakurta
> Delhi
> 
> Food inflation is hurting poor Indians
> Continue reading the main story
> Global Economy
> 
> Crucial week in store for Greece
> US retail sales slip back in May
> China inflation at 34-month high
> Indian inflation rate exceeds 9%
> The irony was inescapable for Indians when last Friday global oil prices tumbled, yet the government announced a hike in the prices of diesel, kerosene and cooking gas.
> 
> Such a move will further stoke inflation in Asia's third largest economy. India's wholesale prices have already increased by 9.1%, and looks certain to touch double digits in the days to come.
> 
> High inflation is hurting growth. The government thinks GDP growth will slow to between 7.5 to 8% during the fiscal year ending April 2012, down from 8.5% between 2010-11.
> 
> No wonder then that the stock markets have been bearish. Foreign investors - both direct and portfolio - are suddenly wary of pumping money into one of the world's largest and fastest-growing economies.
> 
> The upshot is that India's once booming stock markets are presently under-performing and are well below the peak levels of January 2008.
> 
> Slowdown
> Industrial production has also slowed, dragged down by a slump in capital goods output.
> 
> To add to these worries, foreign direct investments (FDI) have fallen by a quarter, they are $19bn (£11.9bn ) this fiscal year, down from $25bn (£15.7bn) in 2009-10.
> 
> What is going wrong with the Indian economy, the fourth largest in the world in terms of purchasing parity?
> 
> Clearly, a number of internal and external factors are to blame.
> 
> Inflation is one and Prime Minister Manmohan Singh has warned that the country's rapid economic growth is under "serious threat" from inflation.
> 
> 
> India imports 84% of its oil
> What is worse for India's poor - at least one out of four people survive on less than a dollar a day - is that overall inflation is being led by high food prices, especially the prices of protein items and also of vegetables, fruit and dairy products.
> 
> Inflation is also being fuelled by a surge in international oil prices - India imports 84% of its oil.
> 
> The government says it is being forced to increase fuel prices because of costlier imports, the mounting losses of the state-run petroleum refining and marketing companies and widening budget deficits.
> 
> To tame inflation, India has tightened monetary policy, raising interest rates 10 times since March 2010.
> 
> With money becoming dearer to borrow, investments have slowed down.
> 
> India was able to buck the global recession in 2008 to a large extent by increasing spending on welfare schemes, including a massive jobs for work programme in villages.
> 
> Before the recession, the economy grew at nearly 9% for four years in a row, slowed down to just over 6.5% in 2008-2009, and then rose to 8% the following fiscal year.
> 
> The Congress-led government has come under fire not being able to rein in inflation, particularly double-digit food inflation.
> 
> It has also been rocked by a number of corruption scandals, which have dented its image.
> 
> The biggest of these is the telecoms scandal, where a former minister is accused of selling mobile phone licenses to firms at a fraction of their real value in exchange for bribes in 2008. The minister denies the charges.
> 
> Creaky
> Not surprisingly, foreign investments in the world's second-largest market for mobile phone services have come down sharply in recent months.
> 
> 
> Industrial production has slowed down
> And no new economic initiatives appear to be under way barring a right to food law.
> 
> The government's critics say much remains to be done to create jobs and improve India's creaky infrastructure.
> 
> In large parts of the country, electricity supply is erratic, roads are in poor condition and water supply is uncertain.
> 
> The country's healthcare and education systems are badly in need of resources.
> 
> Agriculture, which provides more than half of India's population a precarious livelihood, has grown at a relatively tardy pace.
> 
> Even the services sector - including computer software and business process outsourcing companies - are not growing as fast as they were on account of the slow and uneven recovery from the recession in the West.
> 
> Despite comfortable stocks of wheat and rice, the distribution of cereals is inefficient. The problem is compounded by poor storage facilities.
> 
> India's farmers are vulnerable since 60% of the country's farms are rain-fed without any irrigation facilities and dependent on a four-month-long monsoon during which 80% of the year's total rainfall takes place.
> 
> Although many predict a good crop as a result of the current monsoon conditions, prices of food may not fall immediately.
> 
> So there appears to be no short-term solution in sight to end the misery of high prices and low growth.
> 
> The author is a leading analyst on the Indian economy



BBC News - What is wrong with the Indian economy?

Guys what do you think? Long term prospects ??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zeeshan360

That guy is hyping some things .
WE all know what he has written abt inflation , FDI decrease etc


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Noob question-Today,I saw an American financial expert(or something like that!) say that India has outgrown it's FIN!What does that mean?!


----------



## Abingdonboy

Zeeshan360 said:


> That guy is hyping some things .
> WE all know what he has written abt inflation , FDI decrease etc


 
Ok, fair enough- some things might be sensationalised, but are these issues being addressed? I mean 8% growth down to 7.5% is very serious (even from my POV as an amateur economist). Can we expect a upturn anytime soon and the realisation of double-digit growth?


----------



## Jon Snow

Growth has mainly been impaired by inflation due to rising oil prices and food inflation....... as oil prices have tumbled a bit, we can hope that the prices in india will too decrease but as for food inflation - that's only due to limited supply with growing demand. With a good monsoon we can hope for food supply to increase hence bringing down the food inflation but for the long term we need to invest in our agricultural sector- increase productivity while decreasing our dependence on the monsoon by providing decent irrigation facilities.


----------



## SpArK

*Finnish firm Vaisala sells two weather radars to IMD​*


> Finnish company, Vaisala, a global leader in environmental and industrial measurement, has sold two weather radars to the India Meteorological Department (IMD). &#8220;We are in the process of delivering two weather radars to IMD, one for installation in New Delhi and the other in Jaipur,&#8221; said Mr Panu Partanen, Director and head of emerging market segment at Vaisala's Meteorology division.



Business Line : Industry & Economy / Agri-biz : Finnish firm Vaisala sells two weather radars to IMD


----------



## Nishant

SpArK said:


> *Finnish firm Vaisala sells two weather radars to IMD​*
> 
> 
> Business Line : Industry & Economy / Agri-biz : Finnish firm Vaisala sells two weather radars to IMD


 
It's funny to realize that in Delhi and Jaipur, we also have two old meteorological instruments _*Jantar Mantar*_.


----------



## SpArK

*India, US to deepen ties in reforms, infrastructure finance​*
India and the United States have set a "robust agenda" to deepen their economic engagement in three key areas of macroeconomic challenges, financial sector reforms and infrastructure finance. The agenda was outlined in a Joint Statement issued at the end of the second US-India Economic and Financial


Partnership meeting here Tuesday. Here is the text:
"Today, US Secretary of the Treasury Timothy Geithner and Indian Finance Minister Pranab Mukherjee convened in Washington, DC, the second ministerial meeting of the US-India Economic and Financial Partnership.

As two of the world's largest economies, the US-India relationship offers enormous economic opportunities for Americans and Indians alike.

Through stronger collaboration and coordination amongst our economic and financial policymakers, this Partnership has sought to deepen US-India bilateral and multilateral engagement in order to fully capitalise on the wealth of economic opportunities between our two nations.

The comprehensive inter-agency participation from both the United States and India, including Federal Reserve Chairman Bernanke and Reserve Bank of India Governor Subbarao, is the highest level economic and financial meeting ever between our two countries.

This meeting clearly demonstrates the vision and commitment that the United States and India share in expanding economic opportunities for our citizens through greater trade and investment.

The US-India economic relationship has made significant progress in recent years. Our private sectors share a common entrepreneurial spirit and belief in the pursuit of business innovation.

Over the past decade, trade and investment between our two countries has expanded across a variety of industries and sectors. Between 2000 and 2010, Indian exports to the United States grew by nearly 180 percent and American exports to India increased over four times.

Meanwhile, combined bilateral US-India foreign direct investment grew by nearly 165 percent between 2005 and 2009.

Despite this progress, and especially given the size of the two respective economies, we recognize that there remains untapped potential and opportunity to expand trade and investment linkages to the benefit of both countries.

In the meetings that we just concluded, we discussed the challenges that both economies face in ensuring a strong recovery and price stability in the short term, as well as the range of policies necessary to reach growth at our full potential domestically.

The United States is committed to making the investments in technology, skills, and infrastructure necessary to maintain and enhance US competitiveness in the global economy.

India intends to take steps to marshal private and public saving to meet the infrastructure needs of a rapidly growing Indian economy. The United States and India will work together to expand trade and investment links between our two economies, and to develop and strengthen our financial systems.

India and the United States will also work together in the G-20 on an effective mutual assessment process to bring about strong, sustained, and balanced global growth.

Leveraging our combined knowledge, experience, and shared interests, the two sides agreed to a robust agenda for the coming year that includes deeper engagement in the following areas within each pillar of the Partnership:

. Macroeconomic challenges, including growth, unemployment, inflation, global liquidity, commodity prices, international capital flows and fiscal consolidation.

. Financial sector reforms, including deepening of capital markets, financial inclusion, and ensuring the stability, transparency, and integrity of the financial system.

. Infrastructure finance, including innovative strategies to mobilize capital for infrastructure development, and sharing best practices and building capacity for design and successful execution of Public Private Partnerships.

Since the April 2010 launch in Delhi, our Partnership has led to deeper institutional relationships and exchanges between US and Indian economic and financial sector regulators - both of which have proven critical to technical cooperation, capacity building, and the removal of impediments to realizing our relationship's full economic potential.

Building on the success of the first year of the Partnership, we will continue to strengthen our economic and financial partnership in order to realize the full economic and strategic potential of the US-India partnership to achieve maximum benefits for Americans and Indians."

India, US to deepen ties in reforms, infrastructure finance - Hindustan Times

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bigest

Comment is the most nutritious part.


----------



## 2012

*India-Malaysia free trade agreement to be effective from tomorrow*

NEW DELHI: The free trade agreement between India and Malaysia will come into force from Friday, giving Indian professionals like accountants, engineers and doctors access to the key South-East Asian nation. 

In addition, exports of items of considerable interest to India, like basmati rice, mangoes, eggs, trucks, motorcycles and cotton garments, will attract lower or no duty in Malaysia with the implementation of the Comprehensive Economic Cooperation Agreement (CECA), according to a statement of the Commerce Ministry issued on Thursday. 

It said sensitive sectors like agriculture, fisheries, textiles, chemicals and automobiles have been given protection from imports without duty or with significant cuts. 

The CCEA will facilitate temporary movement of business people, including contractual service suppliers and independent professionals in accounting, architecture, engineering services, medical and dental, nursing and pharmacy, computer services and management consulting. 

The agreement will also help boost cross-border investment between the two countries, which achieved bilateral trade of $10 billion in the 2010-11 fiscal. 

With the help of the opening of trade in goods and services, bilateral trade between India and Malaysia is expected to reach $15 billion by 2015, it said. 

"The CECA creates an attractive operating environment for the business communities of both countries," the statement said. 

An agreement for freeing trade in goods has already been implemented with the 10-nation Association of Southeast Asian Nations ( ASEAN )). The pact with Malaysia will lead to tariff liberalisation beyond the India-ASEAN FTA commitments, which were implemented by both countries on January 1, 2010. 

India has also freed trade with South Korea, while a similar agreement with Japan will come into effect from August.

India-Malaysia free trade agreement to be effective from tomorrow - The Economic Times


----------



## Ajaxpaul

*FDI in retail likely within weeks*



NEW DELHI: After years of debate, foreign direct investment in retail may soon be a reality with a panel of secretaries expected to approve the framework for allowing global retail chains to set up shop in India later this month. 

Government sources said the proposal has gained momentum, with both Prime Minister Manmohan Singh and finance minister Pranab Mukherjee backing it, and chances are that the Cabinet could clear the proposal in August, setting the stage for the entry of large chains by the end of the current financial year. 

While a date for the meeting of secretaries would be fixed over the next few days, the outline of the policy has been finalized after two rounds of inter-ministerial consultations. The plan envisages allowing foreign chains such as Walmart and Tesco to hold up to 51% stake in the Indian venture. This is higher than what had been proposed during the first round of consultations. 

But there could be areas demarcated for these retailers. For instance, it would be left to state governments to decide whether foreign chains are welcome or not. Similarly, the government intends to allow these chains to operate in large cities only. How large cities are defined remains to be seen. If the cut-off is fixed at one million population, then the retailers can open stores in around 50 cities. But if the bar is raised to 10 million, then only Delhi, Mumbai and Kolkata will make the cut. 

The move is aimed at countering criticism that the large chains will result in the closure of mom-and-pop stores. Over the years, Opposition parties such as BJP have used livelihood concerns of kirana stores to block FDI in multi-brand retail. 

Though the government believes that a large footprint of multi-brand retail chains will boost employment, efforts are also underway to stipulate local sourcing requirements. For instance, the secretaries' panel will discuss a plan to mandate 25-30% sourcing from small and medium enterprises. 

In a recent interaction with TOI, economic affairs secretary R Gopalan had said the government could contemplate putting in place rules stipulating majority sourcing from India. But the view in other ministries is that this might not be compatible with the rules prescribed by the World Trade Organisation. 

Further, to stay competitive, especially vis-a-vis kirana stores, the organized retailers will be forced to procure from local manufacturers and producers. 

Only in case of goods such as electronics or high-technology items that are not manufactured in India or the local producers are not cost-competitive would a retailer opt to import. 

In any case, most international players are already in India and have been sourcing for their global requirements or have additionally got into the wholesale cash-and-carry segment where they are not permitted to sell to individuals. 

So, in a way, the supply chains have already been built, said a government official. The other requirement that foreign retailers are going to face is a mandated level of investment in back-end infrastructure to develop supply and distribution chains which would help check wastage.

FDI in retail likely within weeks - The Times of India


----------



## ramu

*Kerala temple treasure could be worth 50,000 crore rupees (11.2 Billion)*

Kerala has stumbled upon a treasure trove in the underground chambers of the centuries-old Sree Padmanabhaswamy Temple here, where a Supreme Court appointed panel prepared the inventory of the priceless heap of precious metals.

The value of articles stocked in the vaults of the temple, managed by the royal family of the erstwhile Travancore princely state, would run into thousands of crores of rupees. Unofficial sources associated with the ongoing examination of the temple cellars pegged the jackpot at Rs 50,000 crore.

According to noted historian Dr M G S Narayanan, Padmanabhaswamy is one of the Vaishnava temples in the country and dates back to 9th Century. Hence, the vaults would be containing several centuries old precious objects.

The temple has six vaults and two of them had not been opened for the past one-and-a-half century. A major chunk of the estimated treasure belonged to the cellar, coded as A. The inventory of another chamber B is not over. The inventory thus far included gold coins, thousands of gold chains, precious stones including emerald, gems, diamonds, crowns and royal ornaments. Besides, coins and objects of antique and historical value have been unearthed from the temple.

The wealth at the temple has opened a debate over government control over the property. Prominent Hindu organisation Nair Service Society said the treasure found at the temple should remain with the temple.

Atheist leader U Kalanadan said the property was stashed in the temple cellars by the erstwhile kings. Hence, it could not be claimed as Hindu property. The government should take over the temple wealth for public use, he said.

Kerala temple treasure could be worth 50K crore - Indian Express


----------



## ramu

*Security frenzy over Kerala temple treasure trove*

The Kerala government on Friday put in place a permanent security setup in and around the Sree Padmanabhaswamy temple here following the discovery of treasures worth a whopping Rs 50,000 crore in its secret vaults on Thursday and Friday.

The treasure excavated from an underground chamber of the &#8220;A&#8221; vault of the temple on Thursday had stunned not just the expert committee appointed by the Supreme Court and those who were at the scene to assist them but the entire state. 

The articles included thousands of gold necklaces, crowns, coins, jewels and precious stones.

If a necklace found on Thursday was 18 feet long and weighed 10.5 kg, 536 kg of 18th century gold coins and about 20 kg of the British East India Company&#8217;s gold coins were found on Friday.

Among the coins were those of the Napoleon era. In all 1,000 &#8220;saratpoli mala&#8221; studded with gems called &#8220;aval&#8221; were found and a collection of these gems themselves weighed over a tonne. The worth of valuables found from vaults &#8220;C&#8221;, &#8220;D&#8221; and &#8220;F&#8221; which were examined since Monday was estimated to be about Rs 1,000 crore.

The unravelling of the mysterious vaults has suddenly catapulted the temple into the league of the nation&#8217;s richest temples.

The expert committee members have refused to either confirm or deny the worth of the valuables as reported in the media. However, sources who were present at the scene have estimated the present market value of the valuables at over Rs 50,000 crore considering their antiquity too.

The seven-member expert committee headed by two retired High Court judges had been asked by the Supreme Court to prepare an inventory of the articles in the six temple vaults following a petition by advocate T P Sundararajan alleging mismanagement of temple affairs.

The state government has strengthened the security around and inside the temple following the discovery of the treasure. There would be round&#8211;the-clock security around the temple and CCTV cameras would be installed.

Chief Minister Oommen Chandy has said the government has been worried ever since the court asked it to take over the administration of the temple last year. 

The previous LDF government in the state had expressed its inability to take up the responsibility.

Security frenzy over Kerala temple treasure trove


----------



## ramu

India: Treasure unearthed in Kerala temple







The temple was built in the 16th Century by the kings of Travancore
Treasure, thought to be worth billions of rupees, has been unearthed from secret underground chambers in a temple in the southern Indian state of Kerala.

Precious stones, gold and silver are among valuables found at Sree Padmanabhaswamy temple.

The riches are thought to have been languishing in the temple vaults for more than a century, interred by the Maharajahs of Travancore over time.

They have not been officially valued and inspectors are taking an inventory.

Inspectors say they will continue cataloguing the treasure for at least one more week.

Unofficial estimates say that the treasure discovered so far over four days of inspections may be valued at more than 25 billion rupees ($500m). But historians say that assessing the true value of these objects is likely to be extremely difficult.

Security has been stepped up at the temple: "I have instructed the police chief to reinforce security further following the findings and it would be there permanently," Oomen Chandy, the state's chief minister, said.

*Concealed riches*

The Sree Padmanabhaswamy temple was built in the 16th Century by the kings who ruled over the then kingdom of Travancore. Local legends say the Travancore kings sealed immense riches within the thick stone walls and vaults of the temple.






The current Maharajah of Travancore has been the managing trustee of the temple

Since Independence, the temple has been controlled by a trust run by the descendants of the Travancore royal family. After 1947 the kingdom of Travancore merged with the princely state of Cochin, which eventually became the present-day state of Kerala.

The inspections at the temple began after India's Supreme Court appointed a seven-member panel to enter and assess the value of the objects stored in its cellars, including two chambers last thought to have been opened about 130 years ago.

The Supreme Court also endorsed a ruling by the high court in Kerala, which ordered the state government to take over the temple and its assets from the royal trust. It also ordered the trust to hand over responsibility for the temple's security to the police.

The initial court petition was brought by a local lawyer, Sundar Rajan, who filed a case in the Kerala High Court demanding the takeover of the temple, saying that the current controllers were incapable of protecting the wealth of the temple because it did not have its own security force.

Anand Padmanaban, counsel for Sundar Rajan, was present when observers appointed by the Supreme Court opened the treasure chambers.

"Treasures included very old gold chains, diamonds and precious stones which cannot be valued in terms of money," he told the BBC Tamil service.

"Many of those things were pretty old, going back to the 18th Century. They could not count it, so they are weighing it."

Only two of four chambers had been opened so far, he said.

*Royal wealth?*

The current Maharajah of Travancore, Uthradan Thirunaal Marthanda Varma, who is also the managing trustee of the temple, appealed to the Supreme Court against Sundar Rajan's petition.

He said that as Maharajah he had every right to control the temple because of a special law enacted after Independence, which vested the management of the temple with the erstwhile ruler of Travancore.

But his appeal was rejected - Maharajahs have no special status in India and they are treated like ordinary citizens.

The members of the Travancore royal family consider themselves to be servants of the presiding deity at the temple, Padmanabhaswamy, which is an aspect of the Hindu God Vishnu in eternal sleep. This is why they historically entrusted their wealth to the temple.

But there was a public outcry when the Maharajah attempted to retain control of the temple by citing the special law, with many arguing that the wealth belonged to the people now.

The vaults were opened in the presence of the panel, and observers, which include high court judges, temple officials, archaeology authorities, Sundar Rajan and a representative of the current Maharajah.

BBC News - India: Treasure unearthed in Kerala temple

Golden Idol of the temple :


----------



## Ajaxpaul

*Govt pushes for Gujarat's IT solution to check illegal mining*


NEW DELHI: They may not see eye to eye politically but UPA government it seems is looking towards opposition ruled states for administrative best practices. 

The mines ministry is pushing states to adopt a software developed by ncode, the IT arm of the Gujarat Narmada Valley Fertilizers Company Limited &#8211; promoted by the government of Gujarat &#8211; to check rampant illegal mining and consequent loss of revenue. A little while back, the HRD ministry decided to prepare a blueprint for states to adopt the BSP government's innovative IVRS based mid-day meal tracking system in Uttar Pradesh. 

Said a senior official of the mines ministry: "The software effectively ensures that every truck that passes the main entry gate of the mine is weighed and the data gets directly transmitted to the government without any human interface or chance of fudging. This means that the mine owner will have to pay duty on that amount and there is no way he can undervalue the produce to cheat the government." 

The IT solution may be simple but it has managed to strike at the roots of what is believed to be the most rampant form of illegal mining. "It is difficult for somebody with no lease at all to start mining. But there is nothing at present to stop a mine lease holder to extract more ore than he is allowed to or surreptitiously increase the area under mining. It may be years before authorities will realize that much more area has been mined, by which time the damage would have been done," the official explained. 

The ministry wrote to states some time back suggesting that this software should be adopted in order to crack down on the menace of illegal mining which apart from causing massive environmental damage also makes the government lose revenue. So far only two states &#8211; Jharkhand and Karnataka &#8211; have started the process of procuring the software and training its staff, officials say. 

The ministry meanwhile, has also asked states to give a list of proposed mining projects which are pending for want of forest clearance even after the state government has given prior approval. "This is yet another hurdle that often makes illegal mining flourish because miners often have to wait for a year or more just for the forest clearance even when all other documents are in place. There are instances when they start mining," the official said. 

The ministry, once it gets the list, is planning to take it up with the ministry of environment.

Govt pushes for Gujarat's IT solution to check illegal mining - The Times of India


----------



## JanjaWeed

India tries to boost manufacturing

NEW DELHI &#8212; After two decades of unprecedented economic growth, the Indian government wants to fix what many here see as an anomaly &#8211; the telecom and software industries have fueled the country&#8217;s rise, but manufacturing has never taken off.

Officials say that India will witness a massive field-to-factory migration of its young workforce in the next decade as education levels and aspirations soar, and that a failure to create low-end industrial jobs could result in social unrest.

Today, only 8.7 million people in this country of a billion-plus are employed in manufacturing. But the government says new regulations being finalized this month could turn India into a China-like manufacturing powerhouse by allowing large factories to set up in special industrial zones where labor laws will be more relaxed.

Officials say the zones will make it easier for companies to circumvent a web of more than 150 socialist-era labor laws that have prevented the growth of labor-intensive industries, such as textiles, footwear and toys.

&#8220;The new manufacturing policy is the unfinished agenda of India&#8217;s economic liberalization program, which began in 1991,&#8221; said R.P. Singh, secretary in the ministry of commerce and industry. &#8220;Some of the lingering issues, like labor laws, were considered too sensitive and controversial to touch.&#8221;

&#8220;While we delayed, China and other Asian economies which were almost at par with us 30 years ago, have raced ahead. But the writing on the wall is clear. If we don&#8217;t do it now, we will be left far behind,&#8221; he said.

Indian and international investors say the country&#8217;s protectionist labor rules are among the biggest obstacles to setting up and running a factory in India, and they complain about laws that require frequent inspections and monitoring of workers&#8217; protections, such as a minimum wage, leave and working hours. They say union rules create bottlenecks that slow production.

&#8220;Some of our labor laws date back to the time when the British ruled India, and others are a product of the Soviet-style socialist era when the government was deeply suspicious of private capital,&#8221; said R.C. Bhargava, chairman of the largest-selling car company in India, Maruti Suzuki, owned by the Suzuki Corp. of Japan. &#8220;Business was seen as an exploiter of workers. So we treated labor with kid gloves.&#8221; 

Labor rights advocates say that regular inspections are even more important as India&#8217;s economy booms, and that dismantling the labor laws could lead to exploitation and weaken unions.

&#8220;When the government says flexible labor laws for manufacturing hubs, what they really mean is the freedom not to implement labor laws of the land and very little government oversight,&#8221; said M.K. Pandhe, vice president of the Center of Indian Trade Unions. &#8220;With increased privatization in India, the need is to strengthen our labor laws, not weaken them.&#8221;

But even as investors and the government try to loosen laws, workers are pushing for more protections. The government says there were nearly 100 strikes in India last year.

&#8220;We want longer tea and lunch breaks. We want more off-days,&#8221; a 28-year-old assembly line worker said on the condition of anonymity because he was not authorized to speak on behalf of the striking workers. &#8220;We want a second union that will ensure we get our rights.&#8221; 

The company, which lost $9 million in revenue during the strike, said it would consider some of the strikers&#8217; demands but would not recognize another union. But it took back the dismissed workers after senior government officials helped broker a deal to end the strike. 

India tries to boost manufacturing - The Washington Post


----------



## ramu

*22 Billion US dollars and counting (1 lakh crore Indian Rupees)

Temple of boom: Rs 1 lakh crore and counting *

THIRUVANANTHAPURAM: Call it the mother of all treasure hunts. The stock-taking by a panel of experts at the Sree Padmanabha Swamy temple has catapulted the shrine located here to the country's richest, with reports claiming that the value of recoveries may have touched close to Rs 1 lakh crore, more than Kerala public debt of Rs 70,969 crore.

With one more "secret" vault yet to be opened, the figure in all likelihood will go up further. But sources said the figures could only be speculation as it wasn't possible to determine the antique value of the precious gems and jewellery. "These are antique pieces and it's not possible to determine their prices," said historian and former director of Indian Council of Historical Research M G S Narayanan. In other words, the worth of the treasure could be intimidatingly higher.

The Supreme Court-appointed committee on Sunday refused to confirm reports about the value of the recoveries, saying that its mandate is limited to making an inventory of the assets. 

Kerala chief minister Oommen Chandy said the treasure would remain with the temple. "The wealth belonged to the temple and it will be preserved where it was found. There is religious and historical significance to the findings. The state will ensure its security," Chandy told reporters on Sunday.

Chandy said the police would patrol the shrine 24X7 and a control room had already started functioning. "Permanent security arrangements will be put in place only after consultations with the chief priest of the temple and the Travancore king who is the caretaker of the shrine," the CM said.

A source said the seven-member panel was stunned by what it found in the secret vault marked `A' during its inspection on Thursday. There were close to 1,000 kg of gold coins, some of these from the East India Company era and Napolean's period, about one tonne of gold in the form of rice trinkets, sack full of diamonds said to be from Burma and Sri Lanka, a rope made of gold and thousands of pieces of rare 'sarappoli' necklaces.

The stock-taking continued next day as only 30% of the assets could be counted on Thursday. Again there were surprises in the form of a three-and-a-half feet tall idol of Lord Vishnu studded with diamonds, emeralds and rubies, an 18-feet-long ornament used to adorn the deity and weighing 35 kg and 1 feet tall human figurines weighing 1 kg each. There were coins marked 1772 indicating they were from the era of former Travancore ruler Karthika Thirunal Rama Varma better known as `Dharma Raja' for his strict adherence to the rules of 'dharma'.

Entry was strictly forbidden for the media and public to the site. There are six vaults marked A to F in the shrine. The A and B cellars have never been opened after 1872. The panel had set out on the job on June 27 and opened three vaults marked C, D and F till Wednesday. 

The observers, retired Kerala high court judge Justice M N Krishnan and Justice C S Rajan, said it was difficult give an exact date when the stock-taking would be completed. The B and E vaults remain to be opened.

Narayanan said there were specific documents called 'Mathilakam records' which speak about the history of the shrine and about how the assets came into it. "The temple has been known since the 9th Century and figures in the writings of that time. Native ruler of Travancore (then pricely state) Marthanda Varma had given away all the wealth to the deity and ruled the kingdom as the Lord's agent."

"Travancore was a very prosperous state and with its port facilities, traded in spices, sandalwood and ivory. The foreign currency recovered from the vaults may have come in through the trade route," he added. 

Temple of boom: Rs 1 lakh crore and counting - The Times of India


----------



## Mumbai Man

*India's June exports up 46.4%
*

India's merchandise exports rose 46.4% in June at $29.2 billion compared to June 2010, commerce secretary Rahul Khullar said on Friday. India's imports in June grew at 42.4% at $36.9 billion resulting in a trade deficit of $7.7 billion, Khullar told reporters. In May, exports went


up by a whopping 56.93% at $25.94 billion, compared to $16.53 billion in May 2010.
For the first quarter of the current fiscal, exports increased 45.7% at $79 billion while imports rose by 36% to $110.6 billion, resulting in a trade deficit of $31.6 billion.

"If we keep growing at an excess of $79 billion we can achieve our target by 2014. At the same time, our imports are also increasing due to the high commodity prices," said commerce and industry minister Anand Sharma.

During the quarter India exported $23 billion worth of engineering goods followed by $14 billion worth of petroleum products and $9.25 billion worth of gems and jewellery.

"Due to ban on exports of iron ore, fruits and vegetables and tobacco, these sectors are on negative growth," said Khullar.

In the same period, India imported $30.5 billion worth of petroleum products followed by gold and silver at $17.7 billion and machinery worth $9 billion.

"There is a perceivable shift in the export mix from traditional to high end services such as engineering for which there seems to be a sustained overseas demand," said Anis Chakravarty, director, advisory firm Deloitte Haskins and Sells.

Chakravarty added: "Recent improvements in the global economy and India's diversification into new strategic regions such as Latin America and Africa are also bearing fruit."

India's June exports up 46.4% - Hindustan Times


----------



## Mumbai Man

*India is our key priority in trade: Canada
*

TORONTO: Canada on Thursday said deepening trade ties with India is its key priority as the two countries work out the modalities of a Comprehensive Economic Partnership Agreement ( CEPA )) to be signed soon. 

Speaking at a round-table discussion with the Indo-Canada Chamber of Commerce at Toronto, Ed Fast , minister of international trade, said India was a priority country for Canada in terms of forging better economic relations. 

"Earlier this week, Canadian and Indian officials held a successful meeting in Ottawa, where they worked toward a comprehensive economic partnership agreement. There is opportunity here, and we are seizing it in order to protect and strengthen the financial security of hardworking Canadians," the Canadian minister said. 

He said, "With trade representing some 60 percent of Canada's economy, strengthening and increasing trade and investment with India is vital to our economic recovery. Building on the already strong ties we have with India will lead to new opportunities and stronger economies for both countries." 

Punjab-born Bal Gosal, who is the minister of state for sports in the Canadian cabinet, said, "Forging closer Canada-India ties is a key priority for our government, and today's round-table discussion puts even greater emphasis on this important relationship. 

"Our ongoing negotiations toward a free trade agreement are a clear indication of our commitment to strengthening this relationship." 

Lauding the Canadian prime minister Stephen Harper for his stress on boosting business ties with India, Satish Thakkar, president of the Indo-Canada Chamber of Commerce, said, "The Indo-Canada Chamber of Commerce lauds the efforts of the Harper government to improve economic relations with India. Our Chamber supports an economic partnership agreement and we believe it will result in all-around benefits." 

A Canada-India joint study in 2010 concluded that free trade could expand Canada's economy by at least $6 billion and increase bilateral trade with India by 50 percent. 

Last year, the bilateral trade between Canada and India totalled $4.2 billion. With the two countries likely to sign a Comprehensive Economic Partnership Agreement (CEPA), they aim to triple it by 2015. 

Canadian goods face 16 percent tariff in India while Indian goods face nine percent tariff in Canada. 

But once the deal is signed and tariffs are eliminated, each country is expected to gain between $6 billion and $15 billion in trade volume. 

Currently, India is Canada's 15th largest trading partner while Canada ranks 33rd on India's list.

India is our key priority in trade: Canada - The Economic Times


----------



## Dance

*Indian industrial output slows as rate hikes bite​*

NEW DELHI: India&#8217;s annual industrial output slowed to a much lower-than-expected 5.6 per cent in May, official data showed on Tuesday, in a further sign that Asia&#8217;s third-largest economy is losing steam.

The 5.6 per cent growth in production by factories, mines and utilities was the weakest in nine months and sharply undershot forecasts of around 8.5 per cent.

With inflation still running at a stubbornly high nine per cent and price pressures spreading from food and energy to manufacturing, analysts said they expected the central bank to raise interest rates again later this month.

The hike would be the 11th since March 2010.

&#8220;The central bank has made it quite clear it is prepared for lower growth in pursuit of lower inflation,&#8221; Brian Jackson, senior emerging markets strategist at Royal Bank of Canada in Hong Kong, told AFP.

Jackson forecast a 25 basis point hike when the central bank meets on July 26 and a total of 50 basis points through the three months to September.

The output figures spelled more bad news for Prime Minister Manmohan Singh, who on Tuesday reshuffled his Congress-led government after months of bad publicity over corruption scandals.

May&#8217;s output figure was down from 8.5 per cent in the same month a year ago, and a revised 5.8 per cent in April, and showed the aggressive rate hikes to tame inflation were putting the brakes on economic performance, analysts said.

The latest figures were compiled using a new index with an updated base year of 2004-05 aimed at more accurately reflecting output trends.

Under the old index, India&#8217;s industrial output was even worse at 3.6 per cent year-on-year growth &#8212; down from 12.2 per cent the previous year.

Dragging down the index was a slowdown in automobile and textiles production.

The data came a day after industry figures showed the country&#8217;s car sales grew just 1.26 per cent last month, their slowest pace in more than two years, as high rates and rising fuel costs deterred buyers.

The government is expected to lower its growth forecast for 2011-12 from nine per cent to around 8-8.5 per cent &#8212; still higher than most private economists&#8217; expectations, which range as low as 7.5 per cent.

While growth of 7.0-8.0 per cent would be envied by Western economies, experts say India needs at least 10 per cent expansion to lift hundreds of millions of people out of crushing poverty.


Indian industrial output slows as rate hikes bite | Business | DAWN.COM


----------



## prabhu

*Fuel-efficient Boeing 787 to join Air India fleet by year-end*


NEW DELHIIANS) National carrier Air India will welcome passengers on its first state-of-the-art and fuel-efficient Boeing 787 Dreamliner when the aircraft joins its fleet by the year-end -- with warm and welcoming interiors coupled with comfortable seating and entertainment systems. 

"The aircraft will have beautifully designed and decorated interiors with warm colours which will welcome our passengers," Air India general manager engineering and quality B.S. Baliga told IANS on board the 787 aircraft. 

According to Baliga, the Air India's 787 will be equipped with best in-class seats for its 256 passengers. 

"We have contracted the world's best seat manufacturers for our business and executive class seats, including Contour Aerospace Limited and Weber Aircraft," he said. 

While Contour Aerospace Limited will equip the 18 business class seats, Weber would provide the remaining 238 seats for the executive class section. 

Air India had booked 27 Boeing 787s in 2006 in a mega deal for 68 aircraft from Boeing. Of these, 50 were for its own fleet and 18 for its low-cost subsidiary Air India Express that flies on short-haul international routes. 

The Indian flag carrier will only be the second airline in the world to get the 787 which is currently considered to be one of the most anticipated and state-of-the-art airplanes in the world. 

The Boeing 787 aircraft is made of composite materials. Its newly-developed engine and advanced flight technologies make it highly fuel-efficient. The plane can fly up to 16,000 km non-stop. 

Air India would be the first carrier in the world whose Boeing 787 aircraft will be fitted with a General Electric engine which saves up to 15 percent on fuel consumption. 

The aircraft comes with a slew of advanced technologies which reduce noise and emission during all phases of flight, including take-off, cruise and landing. 

The much talked aircraft is on its maiden visit to India, and landed in the national capital on Wednesday. 

"This plane is made out of composite materials and has the most advanced aerodynamic design. Coupled with the latest avionics, it provides 20 percent savings on fuel costs and has low maintenance," Dinesh Keskar, president of Boeing India, told IANS in the aircraft's cockpit. 

Air India is scheduled to get its first 787 Dreamliner by 2011-end. The Indian national carrier will conduct three trial runs in the next two days. 

Civil Aviation Minister Vayalar Ravi, along with senior officials, is expected to inspect the aircraft on Thursday. 

Fuel-efficient Boeing 787 to join Air India fleet by year-end - The Economic Times


----------



## saurav

*Tatas to launch Rs 32,000 houses for rural market*



> HYDERABAD: After it's Rs 1-lakh wonder car 'Nano', Tata Group is all set to launch a house for nearly Rs 32,000 aimed at rural market by the end of next year.
> 
> "At present, the housing project is in the pilot stage in 30 locations spread across the country and we are in discussions with various agencies like Coir Board, Jute Board and also state governments," Sumitesh Das, head global research programme of Tata Steel, said.
> 
> The houses will be made in pre-fabricated, or 'prefab', format, under which the company will provide a kit consisting of roofs, doors, windows, etc, which can be erected or assembled.
> 
> "It is quick house built in seven days if you have a patch of land. Basic model of 20 sq metres, with flat roof will cost around 500 euros (around Rs 32,000).
> 
> Upgraded model with 30 sq metres, which is the Indira Awas Yojana model, will cost 700 euros," Das said on the sidelines of Conference on Best Practices of Intellectual Property Management.
> 
> "Similarly there are other models which may come with a solar panel on the roof of the house," Das added.
> 
> The 2001 census places the rural housing shortage figure in India at 1.48 crore and the situation may prove to be a big bonanza for the Tatas.
> 
> Giving details of the project, Das said by the end of this year, they will get feedback from all the stakeholders like manufacturers, suppliers and various Panchayats.
> 
> "In the first pilot project, we saw the interest of people in verandah which we have incorporated, though it was not there earlier. We thought if we incorporate verandah, the buying will be much higher. We need feedback from Panchayats, who are our final customers," he added.
> 
> He, however, refused to draw parallels between Nano car manufactured by Tata Motors and the 500-euro house by Tata Steel, saying that the market segments are different.
> 
> Replying to a question on the challenges that the project might face Das said, "The main challenge it may face is supply chain management due to shortage of production of panels".
> 
> "We are in touch with Coir Board and Jute Board also. The pilot is also to see the supply chain arrangements. If a coir manufacturer cannot meet the demands, then we will have to think of some other product to replace.
> 
> We have technology but we do not have entrepreneurs. That's what we are looking for, people who can invest and make products for us," Das said.



Tatas to launch Rs 32,000 houses for rural market - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## John Doe

What our gold can buy: ( Includes most of our neighbours and then some....)
India&#8217;s $600 Billion Hidden Treasure - India Real Time - WSJ

Indias $600 Billion Hidden Treasure

By Shefali Anand

While the recently discovered treasure in a Kerala temple has grabbed the worlds attention, Indias real treasure is hidden elsewhere.


Noah Seelam/Agence France-Presse/Getty Images
Indias private gold holdings are worth approximately $743 billion.
Its in steel cupboards and in bank vaults across the country, where Indias housewives and other private owners have stashed their jewelry and gold savings. Indias private gold holdings probably total 15,000 tons, according to an estimate by Citigroup analysts in May. Some jewelers like T.K. Chandiran of Coimbatore thinks this number is too conservative, and the real amount is more like 30,000 tons, counting other hidden temple treasures.

These private stores are in addition to the 560 tons of gold kept as reserves with the Reserve Bank of India, which are worth around $26 billion.

If we stick with the conservative 15,000-ton estimate, at the current gold price of $1,549 per ounce, Indias private gold holdings are worth approximately $743 billion.

But this is not all in the purest form of gold, so lets knock 20% off this amount to reflect what this gold could be worth now. That would be a cool $600 billion. The Kerala temple treasure, by the way, is only an estimated $22 billion, although there could be more riches in a still sealed vault that the Supreme Court is scheduled to hold a hearing on today.

So what would happen if all of Indias private gold could be released into the system? Here are some options:


Win Indias neighbors over

By buying them. The $600 billion could be used to buy Pakistan, Bangladesh, Sri Lanka, Nepal, Myanmar and Bhutan, whose Gross Domestic Product add up to just $390 billion, according to the CIA World Factbook.

That still leaves $210 billion. Thats nearly enough to cover Malaysia, with a GDP of around $240 billion.

Of course, the one neighbor we cant touch is China with its nearly $6 trillion GDP. Indias GDP, in comparison, is just $1.5 trillion.


Heal the world.

Benevolent housewives would also have the power to help some foreign countries which have been struggling in recent years.

They should probably start with Greece. Normally, we wouldnt care much about this country, but their precarious financial situation has caused much anxiety throughout the world in recent months, and some economists fear Europes sovereign debt troubles could rebound on the U.S., which in turn could hurt India. Greece has become the go-to excuse for market analysts every time stocks fall somewhere in the world, including India.

The housewives could end its problems once and for all by paying off Greeces entire national debt  long and short-term  of around $474 billion.

That still leaves us with $126 billion.

It would be nice to also help our strategic partners the United States of America, which has been in deep financial trouble in recent years.

But like many things in America, their financial problems are super-sized.

Their budgeted fiscal deficit for 2012 is around $1.1 trillion, and their national debt at $14 trillion is enormous.

The best we can do is to help wipe out their trade deficit which stood at $44 billion in April.

But since we wouldnt want our other powerful friend, Russia, to feel slighted, we can pay them the $36 billion we promised for creating next generation stealth fighter aircraft.


Building Blocks.

On a more serious note, Indias gold treasures could be used in several ways to help develop the country.

Food, education, housing  all of these need urgent investment, so our gold buyers can take their pick.

One of the options could be to use the money to build roads, power plants and other much-needed infrastructure in India. The Planning Commission says India needs to invest $1 trillion between April 2012 through March 2017 to develop infrastructure needed to keep Indias economy growing at 9% or ideally higher.

Gold owners can fund half of this.

The remaining $100 billion can be used to hire more doctors in hospitals and add more beds in them. That level of investment could help bring Indias healthcare standards to 50-75 percent of the present levels of other developing countries, says a report by the World Health Organization.


Quench Oil Thirst.

The gold hoards can also pay for all of Indias oil imports for the next six years. India imports two-thirds of its oil requirements. Last year Indias oil import bill came to around $106 billion, Commerce Minister Anand Sharma told reporters in June.

Once oil is taken care of, it will automatically help turn the fate of several key economic issues for us  the trade deficit will turn into a trade surplus, and the fiscal deficit will come under control, and importantly also help bring down persistent inflation.


----------



## SpArK

India-EU trade deal to benefit textile, garment exporters


----------



## Tangent

saurav said:


> *Tatas to launch Rs 32,000 houses for rural market*
> 
> 
> 
> Tatas to launch Rs 32,000 houses for rural market - The Times of India


 
TATA's are comming up with really good ideas for the society. "Swatch" water purifier being one of them. Hope they invest in solor electricity.


----------



## Dance

*India&#8217;s Sensex Declines First Time in Four Weeks; TCS Rallies​*
India&#8217;s benchmark stock index fell, halting three weeks of gains, as investors sold riskier assets amid concern a global slowdown will hurt corporate earnings.

Housing Development Finance Corp. (HDFC), the country&#8217;s biggest mortgage provider, slid for the third time this week. Asian equities dropped after Standard & Poor&#8217;s said it may cut the U.S.&#8217;s rating and the Federal Reserve ruled out immediate further bond purchases. The European Banking Authority will release results of the stress tests for 91 banks as part of an effort to reassure investors the region&#8217;s banks have sufficient capital. Tata Consultancy Services Ltd. (TCS), the largest software exporter, rose 2 percent after net income climbed 28 percent, beating estimates, as clients outsourced more computer services.

&#8220;I don&#8217;t know how Monday morning will look like, the way things stand now, said Gajendra Nagpal, chief executive officer at Unicon Financial Intermediaries Pvt. in New Delhi. &#8216;&#8216;News from Europe is not going to be very good. People would like to approach next week with as little position as possible.&#8217;&#8217;

The Bombay Stock Exchange Sensitive Index, or Sensex, lost 56.28, or 0.3 percent, to 18,561.92 at the 3:30 p.m. close in Mumbai. The gauge shed 1.6 percent this week, its first loss in four weeks. The S&P CNX Nifty Index declined 0.3 percent to 5,581.10 and its July futures settled at 5,591.25. The BSE 200 Index decreased 0.3 percent to 2,307.37.

Housing Development declined 1.4 percent to 693.8 rupees. Bajaj Auto Ltd. (BJAUT), the second-largest motorcycle maker, slid 0.6 percent to 1,422.2 rupees, extending yesterday&#8217;s 1.5 percent drop after posting a smaller-than-expected 21 percent gain in first-quarter profit as raw-material costs rose. Infosys Ltd., the second-largest software services provider, shed 0.3 percent to 2,731.35 rupees, falling 8.8 percent in six sessions.
Earnings Outlook

The three are among companies on the Sensex whose earnings have lagged behind estimates.

&#8216;&#8216;Corporate earnings are not going to be very good in the June quarter as commodities prices, interest rates and inflation were very high,&#8217;&#8217; Unicon&#8217;s Nagpal said.

Oil & Natural Gas Corp., the largest state explorer, slid 1.6 percent to 278.9 rupees. Reliance Infrastructure Ltd. (RELI), the builder of a mass rapid transit system in Mumbai, fell 1.2 percent to 569.35 rupees.

Tata Motors Ltd. (TTMT), the biggest truckmaker and owner of Jaguar Land Rover, lost 3.3 percent to 1,033.05 rupees, making it the worst-performing auto company on the Sensex this year. Hero Honda Motors Ltd. (HH), the biggest motorcycle maker, lost 1.2 percent to 1,828.3 rupees. It has lost 3.9 percent this week.
Beating Estimate

Tata Consultancy jumped 2 percent to 1,146.05 rupees and its July futures settled 1,148.05 rupees. Net income jumped 28 percent to 23.8 billion rupees ($535 million) in the quarter ended June. A Bloomberg News survey of 21 analysts estimated a 23 percent jump in profit to 22.6 billion rupees.
The company said it continues to see strong demand for its computer services because global economic uncertainty prompts customers to adapt and outsource more work. It gets as much as 90 percent of its sales from Europe and the Americas.

&#8216;&#8216;The macro uncertainty is real and it&#8217;s not going to go away in the near future,&#8221; Chief Executive Officer N. Chandrasekaran said yesterday. &#8220;Everybody is getting adjusted to the operating environment but staying pretty much focused on what they have to do. That is driving opportunities.&#8221;
Wipro Ltd. (WPRO), the third-biggest software services provider, climbed 0.8 percent to 414.8 rupees, halting a four-day 4.6 percent slide.

The Sensex has declined 9.5 percent this year, the second- worst performer among key indexes in the world&#8217;s 10 biggest markets, amid rate increases. Companies on the measure are valued at 15 times estimated earnings, compared with 11 for the MSCI Emerging Markets Index.

Overseas investors bought a net 3.38 billion rupees ($76 million) of Indian stocks on July 14, raising total investment in equities this year to 91.5 billion rupees, according to data on the website of the Securities and Exchange Board of India.

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2011-07-15/nifty-futures-swing-between-gains-and-losses-on-u-s-concern-tata-profits.html


----------



## rajusri

^^^ It declined but will soon raise further.


----------



## SpArK

BusinessDay - Africa-India network to strengthen trade ties


----------



## jha

*IIM-A to outline benefits of bullet train*



> AHMEDABAD: As the state government readies to install a Rs 56,000 crore Ahmedabad-Mumbai-Pune bullet train project, Indian Institute of Management, Ahmedabad (IIM-A) has decided to conduct a research that will quantify the benefits of the service.
> 
> The research, which is going to be part of an ongoing research on 'Sustainable urban transport,' is being carried out by IIM-A faculty P R Shukla. It aims to estimate the actual economical, social and environmental benefits that could be reaped through the bullet trains in comparison to the airplanes.
> 
> Shukla said that the bullet train service will lead to conversion of air passengers into train passengers which will lead to reduction of carbon foot-prints by around nine times. "An Ahmedabad-Mumbai to and fro trip by air releases 156 kilograms of carbon per person. The same trip by a bullet train will release only 18 kilograms of carbon. The carbon foot print of the bullet trains will even reduce further as the electricity starts getting generated through more carbon free sources," he said.
> 
> Drawing a parallel between air travel and travel by bullet train, Shukla said, "While boarding a flight needs a long duration of check-in and check-out, which adds up to the total duration of travelling, this drawback will be eliminated in a bullet train, making it much more convenient and probably more effective than airplanes in terms of travel duration."
> 
> The bullet train service should be offered with a leapfrogging character by arranging many stops at strategic locations in between the two final destinations, opined Shukla. "This will enable people to travel quickly to several cities between Ahmedabad and Mumbai unlike that of an airplane. This feature clubbed with a more affordable fare will make bullet trains a comparatively more inclusive mode of transportation. Facilitating a quick and efficient transportation to a large number of people will lead to significant economic growth," he said, adding that even though the short term investment of the project is high, its long term benefits will be even higher.



IIM-A to outline benefits of bullet train - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dance

*Ministers 'stole millions in Karnataka mining scam'​*
Karnataka's Chief Minister BS Yeddyurappa was involved in an illegal mining scam that cost the southern Indian state $400m (£250m), according to an anti-corruption ombudsman.

Retired judge Santosh Hegde said he had evidence of a "huge racket" involving members of the state's Bharatiya Janata Party (BJP) government.

Members of the Congress and Janata Dal (Secular) parties are also accused.

Mr Yeddyurappa has previously called the allegations against him baseless.

The chief minister, who led the BJP to power for the first time in Karnataka in 2008, is holidaying in Mauritius and has not commented on the report.

His party leaders said they would react after it was submitted to the government. That is due to happen by Monday.

Opposition parties have called for Mr Yeddyurappa's resignation.

'Plunder'
Justice Hegde confirmed the report's contents after it was leaked.

He said he had "substantive" evidence that Mr Yeddyurappa had been involved in the alleged mining scam in mineral-rich Bellary district between March 2009 to May 2010.

"The report is based on corroborative evidence," said Justice Hegde, a former Supreme Court judge who has won acclaim for fighting corruption during his five-year term which ends on 4 August.

Justice Hegde has denied that the leak was from his office and alleges his phone was tapped.

Correspondents say illegal mining of iron ore has been rampant in Karnataka which produces about 45 million tonnes of iron ore a year and exports more than half of it to China.

"There has been a systematic plundering of ore with active support of politicians. Illegal mining has thrived only because of a lack of political will," a senior police officer associated with the investigation told the BBC.

The report accuses Mr Yeddyurappa of benefiting through overvalued land sales to mining companies and kickbacks routed through trusts his relatives have a stake in.

Last year he said that many ministers in previous governments had been involved in promoting illegal iron ore mining in Karnataka and he promised to expose them.

"I am not the one to keep quiet when baseless allegations are hurled against me," Mr Yeddyurappa said.

Correspondents say the contents of Justice Hegde's report are a serious setback for the BJP. Karnataka is the only southern state the party governs.

The BJP has been on the offensive against India's governing Congress party, which has been embroiled for months in a series of damaging corruption scandals.

BBC News - Ministers &#039;stole millions in Karnataka mining scam&#039;


----------



## Dance

*Struggling Indian economy hardens case to end policy tightening​*
Reuters) - India is nearing the end of its credit tightening cycle, as 10 interest rate increases since March 2010 exact a toll on growth in a once-roaring economy, making Tuesday's expected rate rise potentially the last for the near future.

Growth rates are still expected to be around 8 percent, which means India is not heading for a sharp slowdown even if the road ahead is filled with speed-bumps and the country's economic engines are not firing on all pistons.

However, recent industrial output and manufacturing data was the worst in nine months, car sales are skidding and loan demand is slowing, even as the RBI readies yet another increase in interest rates.

India's dream of annual growth of 10 percent appears increasingly distant.

The rate increases have been needed to fight persistent inflation, which is running about 9 percent and some economists predict a return to double-digits.

"We haven't seen, or are at the very early stage of seeing the lagged effects of all the interest rate hikes," said Credit Suisse economist Robert Prior-Wandesforde in Singapore.

"That's only just started, and I think that's going to deal a much heavier blow to growth as we go forward," said Prior-Wandesforde, whose forecasts for Indian growth of 7.5 percent this fiscal year and next are among the lowest.

QUITE A DROP

A Reuters poll of more than 20 economists forecast growth in the fiscal year that ends in March 2012 will be 7.9 percent, quite a drop from last year's 8.5 percent. But the crowd is sanguine about prospects for the year that ends in March 2013, forecasting a growth rate of 8.4 percent.

This year, sluggish investment due to rising rates and government paralysis in the wake of corruption scandals has slowed the building of additional capacity, which in turn has added to inflationary pressures on the supply side of the manufacturing sector.

All in all, the onus of arresting double-digit price rises has been left entirely to the Reserve Bank of India, which has managed to rein in credit growth and the stock of cash in the banking system but with unintended consequences.

Car sales in India, which jumped 30 percent in the year through March, grew by just 1.6 percent in June, their slowest in two years, as higher interest rates and more expensive diesel and petrol deterred buyers.

Loan growth has cooled to below 21 percent on an annual basis after reaching 25 percent at the end of 2010, with further slowdown expected as credit becomes more costly. Manufacturing surveys indicate further slackening in demand and therefore production.

Even at an 8 percent pace, India will be the second fastest economy in Asia, but it needs to grow quickly in order to raise living standards and create jobs for a surging working age population.

There is no sign at all of a possible plunge in growth to a "hard landing", which is technically difficult to define but conceptually would mean India couldn't generate the number of new jobs needed for its young population or the revenue gains the government requires to contain its fiscal deficit.

VICIOUS CYCLE

That would spawn a vicious cycle of more government borrowing and higher yields, possibly monetary easing and therefore inflation.

India is cushioned from a precipitous fall in growth by an absence of major asset bubbles. Mumbai stocks are among the world's worst performers in 2011, down about 10 percent this year, and property prices have been sluggish for months.

Also, demand is expected to remain robust, thanks to rising rural incomes that are less sensitive to interest rates.

Some analysts have worried China could have a hard landing. But its data showing annual growth of 9.5 percent in the second quarter, compared to 9.7 percent the previous quarter, have doused fears.

For India, there are different views about what would constitute a hard landing.

At the upper end, HDFC Bank Chief Economist Abheek Barua characterises it as growth below 7.5 percent for a fiscal year. Other economists see hard landing as growth below 7 percent or around 6 percent.

For Credit Suisse, it would mean consecutive quarters of growth of 5 percent or below, an outcome that would be disastrous for the government.

With New Delhi only recently showing fiscal discipline with last month's long-delayed 9 percent increase in diesel prices, and capacity bottlenecks slow to clear as big projects and reforms stall, fighting inflation has been left to the central bank.

"Unfortunately what has happened in India is that fiscal policy is almost oblivious to inflation," said Samiran Chakraborty, chief economist at Standard Chartered in Mumbai.

"All the burden has come to rest on interest rate policy, which is a pretty blunt instrument," he said.

The wholesale price index (WPI) rose 9.44 percent in June after the diesel increase began to take effect.

Amid expectations that inflation will stay high the rest of 2011, the central bank has little choice but to raise rates again at its July 26 review.

All 23 analysts polled by Reuters expect the key policy rate to be raised 25 basis points that day to 7.75 percent. Eleven expect that following Tuesday's meeting, there will be one more 25 basis point rise in 2011, but nine see the Reserve Bank of India keeping rates unchanged after July 26.

HITTING BOTTOM?

Despite the series of policy rate increases, real interest rates in India are near zero, with the one-year deposit rate at around 9 percent -- roughly in line with inflation -- compared with the RBI&#8217;s benchmark repo rate of 7.5 percent, a level economists expect to top out at 8 percent.

There is a prospect that a government on the back foot over its handling of corruption, inflation, and now security after the July 13 bomb attacks in Mumbai, may push through measures to stimulate investment that would drive growth and address supply shortages.

In this optimistic view, Indian growth is bottoming, and long-delayed projects such as POSCO's $12 billion steel plant are poised to move forward, providing a shot of investment-driven stimulus.

The recent reassignment of Jairam Ramesh, who as head of the environment ministry held up approvals of billions of dollars in infrastructure projects, to the rural development ministry, was seen as a pro-investment move.

New Delhi is also believed to be moving closer to enabling foreign direct investment in multi-brand retail, a politically difficult step aimed at improving supply chains and curbing inflation in a country where 30 percent of produce rots before it gets to market.

"I think the government has finally woken up to the fact that things are looking fairly difficult, at least on the industrial economic front," said HDFC Bank's Barua.

Struggling Indian economy hardens case to end policy tightening | Reuters


----------



## IndoCarib

*Indian diaspora tops remittance list*

Indian diaspora tops remittance list - The Times of India

MUMBAI: Just how much do the 27 million global desis, scattered across 190 countries around the world, contribute to the Indian economy? World Bank figures show a dramatic increase of almost 162% in the remittance that India receives from overseas Indians over the last eight years. While India received nearly $21 billion from overseas Indians in 2003, the figure jumped to $55 billion in 2010.

"India received the highest remittance in 2010 compared with any other country in the world," said Dr Alwyn Didar Singh, secretary, ministry of overseas affairs during a discussion on the Indian diaspora organised by the global think tank Gateway House. *World Bank data also points to the fact that India receives the highest remittance, followed by China ($51 billion) and Mexico ($22.6 billion), Philippines ($21.3 billion) and France ($15.9 billion).
*
Though there was a slight dip in remittance from 2008 to 2009, it bounced back in 2010 to a level higher than in 2008. Kerala and Punjab are currently among the states which receive the highest remittance from overseas residents. Didar Singh believes the increase in remittances has much to do with a great degree of faith in the Indian banking system, coupled with a lack of faith in US banks. "Remittance may be in a number of forms, such as domestic consumption, property, health and education. This is real money that is very much a part of the local economy, and is not money that is simply parked in a bank," he adds.

According to S Parasuraman, director of the Tata Institute of Social Sciences, money is increasingly being remitted to India from educated Indians who have temporarily moved out of the country for work. "Those who earlier left the country for the US often settled down there for good and did not send money back home," said Parasuraman. "Earlier, the money coming back to India was largely from poor people who migrated to Gulf countries, and sent a large portion of their income back home," he added.

He says there is a great need to protect the rights of these migrants and introduce schemes to support them when they return home. It isn't just the money that's returning to India. India also has the highest number of returning migrants, says Didar Singh. While six to eight lakh Indians leave the country each year, a significant number of overseas Indians (over one lakh) return to the country yearly.

Adil Zainulbhai, McKinsey's managing director, India, is one such return migrant. He was part of the Indian diaspora in the US for 24 years before returning in 2004. "If you're one of those people who gets irritated with little things, don't come back to India. You can't take a walk on the streets without watching your step or you could fall, and then there's a great deal of pollution all around you. It's awful if you let this gets the better of you. But one reason for staying on in the country despite these irritants is the larger goal, that of building the Indian economy and the excitement of being present at the creation," he said speaking at the Gateway House forum.


----------



## Night_Raven

*Chennai-based firm in tie-up with Blackberry*

TIRUCHIRAPPALLI: Eyeing leadership status in mobile education, Chennai based Education Support Services Company EdServ has tied-up with Blackberry to provide online education content on the smartphones. 

EdServ's wide range of Educational content on its flagship education portal www.lampsglow.com will go in as 'HumThum Apps' into Blackberry Apps Store of Blackberry Smart Phones worldwide, S Giridharan, Chairman and CEO, EdServ, said. 

"Through this tie up with Blackberry, we will provide the entire online education content that includes Tuition, Academics, Skill Development, and Test Prep Services on the Blackberry Smart Phone," he told PTI here. 

EdServ was targeting a customer base of one crore and revenues of Rs 200 crore through the mobile learning services within the next three years and is eyeing leadership status in mobile education, he said. 

EdServ's 'HumThum app' has a PDF converter that will change the Blackberry smart phone to a mobile scanner or a photocopier. HumThum apps has a 'Talking Dictionary' that will provide pronunciation and meaning of any English word. 

On overall growth projections for EdServ, he said the company expects to register a 50 per cent growth in revenues this year and is targeting to end the year with revenues of Rs 180 crore compared to Rs 122 crore it registered last year. 

It expects to maintain profitability at 30 per cent of the top line and is targeting a PAT of Rs 55 crore this year. 

EdServ expects 100 per cent growth on customer growth on its portal www.lampsglow.com this year, he said. The customer base was also expected to more than double this year from the existing customer base of 1.5 lakh, he said. 

Answering a query about investment plan, Giridharan said the company was finalising plans to raise capital towards the current expansion and infrastructure development and mopping of funds could be through Foreign Currency Convertible Bonds and GDR to be rolled out by middle of August this year.

Chennai-based firm in tie-up with Blackberry - The Times of India


----------



## lepziboy

Sensex gains for fourth week in 5; RBI policy eyed
Updated on Saturday, July 23, 2011, 10:56	

Mumbai: The BSE benchmark Sensex rose for the fourth week in five, gaining 1.6 percent on Friday, joining the global rally after European leaders agreed on a second round of aid to Greece, and investors awaited the central bank's policy review next week for more cues. 

Financials rebounded and led the charge, with the banking sector index rising more than 2 percent after falling more than 2 percent over the last two sessions. The 30-share BSE index firmed 1.55 percent, or 286.11 points, to 18,722.30 points, taking gains for the week to 0.9 percent. 

Twenty-seven of its components closed in the green. 

"We are catching up with the rally in global stocks today," said Nitin Rakesh, head of Motilal Oswal's asset management business. 

World stocks advanced after European leaders agreed to ease lending terms to Greece, Ireland and Portugal, while private investors would voluntarily swap their Greek bonds for longer maturities at lower interest rates to help Athens.

Rakesh said all eyes were set on the Indian central bank's policy review next week, and any indication that the interest rate cycle has peaked would be a major positive for the market. 

"We have to look for signs if the interest rate cycle will turn. We need to watch if we are at the end of tightening cycle," he added. 

Asia's third-largest economy is nearing the end of its credit tightening cycle, as 10 interest rate increases since March 2010 exact a toll on growth in a once-roaring economy, making Tuesday's expected rate rise potentially the last for the near future. 

Foreign funds have been net sellers on two days this week, trimming their inflows to USD 2.7 billion over the past one month. 

"Valuation compulsions may drive FIIs (foreign institutional investors) towards our market in the second half. But, macro headwinds need to clear off," Motilal Oswal's Rakesh said.

Leading lenders State Bank of India , ICICI Bank and HDFC Bank ended up between 1.1 percent and 2.6 percent. 

Top iron ore exporter Sesa Goa closed 2.4 percent higher. It fell more than 4 percent in early trade after reporting on Thursday a 35 percent drop in quarterly profit due to suspension of exports from its mines in the southern state of Karnataka. 

Outsourcing firms advanced on expectations the near-term outlook was better than that perceived earlier, dealers said. Top software exporter Tata Consultancy Services rose nearly 1 percent, while Infosys and Wipro advanced 2.2 percent and 1.2 percent, respectively. 

No 2 software services provider Infosys last week warned it could face slow client spending, while Tata Consultancy flagged concerns about economic uncertainty. 

Wipro, India's No 3 software services exporter, on Wednesday forecast growth below market expectations. 

Leading mobile operator Bharti Airtel rose 4.1 percent, taking gains for the year to 14.6 percent, as investors ranked it the most preferred stock in the sector, traders said. 

The stock has significantly outperformed the broader index which is down 8.2 percent year-to-date. 

The 50-share NSE index firmed 1.7 percent to 5,633.95 points. 

More than one share advanced for every share that lost ground on NSE. The volume of exchange was 604 million shares, higher than the 90-day daily average volume of 576 million shares.


----------



## ADAMANSKA

Indian retailers celebrate 51% FDI recommendation by CoS

Indian retailers celebrate 51% FDI recommendation by CoS - CNBC-TV18 -


A great news indeed! I wish same could be done to the Insurance sector in India. There will be billions of dollar inflow if 51% FDI is allowed in insurance sector also. China has already done the same thing and has set licenses on city basis.


----------



## Night_Raven

*Cognizant set to replace Wipro as India's third largest IT company*

BANGALORE: IT major Cognizant is all set to replaceWipro to become the country's third largest IT services provider when it announces its results on August 2. 

Wipro on Wednesday reported IT services revenues at $1.408 billion for the April-June quarter. This is about $40 million less than Cognizant's April-June quarter revenue guidance of $1.45 billion. 

JP Morgan analyst Tientsin Huang, in a report on Cognizant dated July 15, drew a revenue estimate of $1.46 billion for the company in the April-June quarter. Huang expects an upside in revenues because of Cognizant's track record of reporting premium growth in the June quarter and its more favorable regional mix (larger proportion of North America). Cognizant's $1.45 billion April-June guidance is also greater than the lower end of Wipro's July-September revenue guidance of between $1.436-1 .464 billion. 

The underlying business fundamentals for the IT sector are healthy as the recently announced strong quarterly earnings ofTCS,IBM and Accenture suggest. Therefore , Cognizant is expected to meet if not beat its guidance. The weakness that Infosys's and Wipro's results exhibit is more a reflection of company-specific issues as against market fundamentals. 

Ankur Rudra, IT analyst atAmbit Capital, said that historically Cognizant has given a conservative guidance and has a good record of beating it. "There is a good momentum to their business with some good client wins. They are likely to surpass Wipro's revenues in the April-June quarter," he said. 

Srishti Anand, IT sector analyst at Angel Broking, said that they forecast Wipro to grow at 13.5% for the 2011-12 fiscal. Cognizant, which reports on a calendar year basis , is expected to grow at around 29% to $5.92 billion in 2011. "This means that Wipro will not be able to catch up with Cognizant in the foreseeable future," she said. 

Given the expectations of a April-June quarter upside, JP Morgan analyst Huang estimates that Cognizant could increase its calendar year 2011 revenue growth guidance to over 31%. "We see very little downside to current guidance of 29% + even if the macro environment deteriorates to the extent it did in late 2008/ early 2009," the report added. 

In the April-June quarter of 2008, Cognizant trailed Wipro by $383 million in revenues . Analysts say that Cognizant's focus on faster growth rates and market share gain with lower margins has helped it close the gap with Wipro . It invests significantly higher than its peers in sales and marketing and employs a larger proportion of highly qualified MBAs. 

Cognizant set to replace Wipro as India's third largest IT company - The Economic Times


----------



## indopak




----------



## SpArK

*Ford to build billion dollar plant in Gujarat​*




MUMBAI | Thu Jul 28, 2011 10:34am IST
(Reuters) - Ford Motor Co said on Thursday said it plans to invest $1 billion to build a factory in Gujarat, doubling its investment in the country as the U.S. carmaker seeks to gain a greater share in the second-fastest growing auto market in the world.

Several global automakers in India such as Toyota Motor Corp, Nissan Motor Co, Volkswagen and General Motors are lining up new models and boosting investment in the country with a focus on exports.

The planned factory in Gujarat, expected to be up and running by 2014, will employ 5,000 people and is expected to have an initial annual capacity of 240,000 vehicles, the company said.

"We are aggressively expanding in markets around the world that have the most growth potential in order to offer more of the fuel-efficient, high-quality vehicles from our global portfolio that customers in markets like India want and value," Michael Boneham, president and managing director of Ford India, said in a statement.

Boneham said the company currently has four plants under construction in China and one in Thailand, apart from the ones in India.

"These new state-of-the-art facilities will help us reach the goal of increasing worldwide sales by nearly 50 percent by mid-decade to about 8 million vehicles per year," he said.

Ford has been seeing increased demand for its compact Figo model, which it began exporting in August last year. The car maker sold more than 60,000 units, including exports, in the first six months of 2011, a year-on-year growth rate of more than 50 percent.

The company, which also sells the Fiesta sedan, recently said it would invest $72 million to increase production capacity at its engine assembly plant in Chennai to support its sales and export growth plans.

Demand for cars in India is expected to fall more than predicted an industry body said earlier this month, as rising interest rates and fuel prices force consumers to tighten purse strings in Asia's third-largest economy.

Indian car sales, which grew at a breakneck 30 percent in the fiscal year that ended in April, are now expected to grow by just 10 to 12 percent this fiscal year, down from an earlier forecast of 16 to 18 percent, an industry group forecast.

Foreign automakers, however, continued to post rising sales, driven by exports. Many are relatively new entrants to India and have lower bases of comparison.

The Indian unit of Toyota posted a 94 percent rise in June sales, driven mainly by a big increase in sales of its Etios sedan, which accounted for nearly 50 percent of its sales.

Nissan saw sales rise 21 times from a year earlier, with domestic sales at 1,632 cars and exports of 9,072.

In April, General Motors' India unit said it aims to grow at twice the rate of the country's automotive sector in 2011, while Hyundai Motor Co's Indian unit said sales will rise 15 to 17 percent this year.

India, with its near 9 percent economic growth, remains attractive for automakers and global players have increasingly relied on growth in China, India and other emerging economies to offset weak sales in their home countries.

Ford to build billion dollar plant in Gujarat | Reuters


----------



## Jon Snow

*Food inflation at 20-month low of 7.33 per cent​*Press Trust Of India
Posted on Jul 28, 2011 at 12:39pm IST

New Delhi: Food inflation fell to its lowest level in 20 months at 7.33 per cent for the week ended July 16 on the back of cheaper pulses, even as other items grew more expensive.
Food inflation, as measured by Wholesale Price Index (WPI), stood at 7.58 per cent in the previous week.
The decline could also be attributed to the high inflation figure of 18.56 per cent for the corresponding year-ago period, a phenomenon dubbed the 'high base effect' in economic parlance.
The latest figure is the lowest since separate data for food inflation was first released in November, 2009.
During the week under review, prices of pulses fell by 8 per cent year-on-year. However, prices of other items went up.
Onions became more expensive by 22.66 per cent and fruits became 13.90 per cent dearer on an annual basis.
Potatoes became 10.55 per cent costlier, while milk was up 9.96 per cent. Vegetable prices were up by 7.59 per cent year-on-year.
Overall, primary articles recorded inflation of 10.49 per cent for the week ended July 16, down from 11.13 per cent in the previous week. Primary articles have a share of over 20 per cent in the WPI.
However, inflation of non-food articles went up to 16.05 per cent from 15.50 per cent in the previous week.
Furthermore, fibres became more expensive by over 28 per cent and oil seeds were up 13.72 per cent. Minerals became dearer by 23.12 per cent year-on-year.
Meanwhile, the index for fuel and power stood at 12.12 per cent.
The moderation in food inflation is expected to come as a relief for the government and the Reserve Bank, who have adopted a series of measures for battling inflationary pressure.
Headline inflation stood at 9.44 per cent in June. The RBI has already hiked interest rates 11 times since March, 2010, to tame demand and curb inflation.
In its quarterly review earlier this week, the RBI raised its overall inflation projection for March, 2012, to 7 per cent from 6 per cent estimated earlier, "in view of the domestic demand-supply balance, global trends in commodity prices and the likely demand scenario."


Food inflation at 20-month low of 7.33 per cent - India News - IBNLive

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Night_Raven

Gujarat is firing on all cylinders .... GM , Tata ; now Ford & Maruti Suzuki coming in to invest too ! 



SpArK said:


> *Ford to build billion dollar plant in Gujarat​*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MUMBAI | Thu Jul 28, 2011 10:34am IST
> (Reuters) - Ford Motor Co said on Thursday said it plans to invest $1 billion to build a factory in Gujarat, doubling its investment in the country as the U.S. carmaker seeks to gain a greater share in the second-fastest growing auto market in the world.
> 
> Several global automakers in India such as Toyota Motor Corp, Nissan Motor Co, Volkswagen and General Motors are lining up new models and boosting investment in the country with a focus on exports.
> 
> The planned factory in Gujarat, expected to be up and running by 2014, will employ 5,000 people and is expected to have an initial annual capacity of 240,000 vehicles, the company said.
> 
> "We are aggressively expanding in markets around the world that have the most growth potential in order to offer more of the fuel-efficient, high-quality vehicles from our global portfolio that customers in markets like India want and value," Michael Boneham, president and managing director of Ford India, said in a statement.
> 
> Boneham said the company currently has four plants under construction in China and one in Thailand, apart from the ones in India.
> 
> "These new state-of-the-art facilities will help us reach the goal of increasing worldwide sales by nearly 50 percent by mid-decade to about 8 million vehicles per year," he said.
> 
> Ford has been seeing increased demand for its compact Figo model, which it began exporting in August last year. The car maker sold more than 60,000 units, including exports, in the first six months of 2011, a year-on-year growth rate of more than 50 percent.
> 
> The company, which also sells the Fiesta sedan, recently said it would invest $72 million to increase production capacity at its engine assembly plant in Chennai to support its sales and export growth plans.
> 
> Demand for cars in India is expected to fall more than predicted an industry body said earlier this month, as rising interest rates and fuel prices force consumers to tighten purse strings in Asia's third-largest economy.
> 
> Indian car sales, which grew at a breakneck 30 percent in the fiscal year that ended in April, are now expected to grow by just 10 to 12 percent this fiscal year, down from an earlier forecast of 16 to 18 percent, an industry group forecast.
> 
> Foreign automakers, however, continued to post rising sales, driven by exports. Many are relatively new entrants to India and have lower bases of comparison.
> 
> The Indian unit of Toyota posted a 94 percent rise in June sales, driven mainly by a big increase in sales of its Etios sedan, which accounted for nearly 50 percent of its sales.
> 
> Nissan saw sales rise 21 times from a year earlier, with domestic sales at 1,632 cars and exports of 9,072.
> 
> In April, General Motors' India unit said it aims to grow at twice the rate of the country's automotive sector in 2011, while Hyundai Motor Co's Indian unit said sales will rise 15 to 17 percent this year.
> 
> India, with its near 9 percent economic growth, remains attractive for automakers and global players have increasingly relied on growth in China, India and other emerging economies to offset weak sales in their home countries.
> 
> Ford to build billion dollar plant in Gujarat | Reuters


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

*BHEL ninth on Forbes' most innovative list​*



> NEW DELHI: State-runBharat Heavy Electricals Ltd has been ranked ninth most innovative company in the world by US business magazineForbes, the company said in a statement. Bharat Heavy Electricals is the only Indian engineering company on the list and ranked much higher than similar multinational equipment suppliers.
> 
> The company spends over 2.3% of its turnover on innovation. It had recorded 31% growth in its intellectual capital in 2010-11. It filed 303 patents and copyrights during the year. Its intellectual capital has gone up to 1,438 patents and copyrights, the statement said.
> 
> During 2010-11, the company invested an all-time high Rs 1,005 crore on research and development programmes - 21% higher than the previous year. Commercialisation of products and systems developed by way of in-house research contributed around 18% to the company's total turnover of Rs 43,337 Crore in 2010-11.
> 
> Bharat Heavy Electricals is also the only Indian public sector enterprise figuring in 'The Global Innovation 1000' ofBooz &amp; Co, a list of 1,000 publicly-traded companies which are the biggest spenders on research and development activities in the world.
> 
> Bharat Heavy Electricals has also won the coveted CII-Thompson Reuters Innovation Award 2010 in the 'hi-tech corporate' category. In addition, the Economic Times Intelligence Group has ranked BHEL number one in terms of filing patents in India.



Forbes list:

http://www.forbes.com/special-features/innovative-companies.html


----------



## Night_Raven

*Freescale opens R&D center in Hyderabad's SEZ*

HYDERABAD: US based Freescale Semiconductor has set up its India research and development centre in Hyderabad to drive innovation and development of solutions for the company's new platforms.

The company has established its centre here to take advantage of India's cost advantage and easy availability of technically skilled manpower.

Activity at the new facility is expected to deliver solutions that enhance Freescale's platform for applications including data center, security appliances, mobile wireless infrastructure and small business networking among other leading edge technologies.

"This new R&D center underscores our commitment to extending Freescale's market and

technology leadership in the networking space by delivering comprehensive, scalable and

secure solutions that help speed time-to-market and optimize the performance and cost

efficient advantages of our highly advanced Q or IQ and Power QUICC product families," said Senior Vice President & General Manager Dr. Lisa Su.

For more than a decade, Freescale has been driving innovation from its India Design Center. "The R&D in Hyderabad SEZ will continue to power innovative ideas and help foster connected intelligence engineered to change the world," said Ganesh Guruswamy, vice president and country manager, Freescale Semiconductor India Pvt. Ltd.

Freescale Semiconductor designs and manufactures embedded semiconductors for the automotive, consumer, industrial and networking markets. The company is based in Austin, Texas, and has design, research and development, manufacturing and sales operations around the world.

Freescale opens R&D center in Hyderabad's SEZ - Economic Times


----------



## LiberalAtheist

why don't we spend more for the development of the nation and betterment of our people? why not spend more on healthcare or just turn India into a welfare state?


----------



## SpArK

*India-Japan comprehensive free trade pact comes into force from today
​*NEW DELHI: The comprehensive free trade pact between India andJapan has come into force from today, a move which will boost bilateral trade between the countries to USD 25 billion by 2014. 

TheComprehensive Economic Partnership Agreement (CEPA) will bring immediate gains to exporters of textiles, seafood and spices to Japan, as duties on these products would be eliminated. 

It would ultimately result in the removal of duties on almost 90 per cent of the products traded between the countries. 

Other sectors that would gain from the pact include agricultural products like mangoes, citrus fruit, spices and instant tea, spirits, chemicals, cement and jewellery. 

Indian professionals are set to make strong gains under the CEPA, which is the country's third such pact with any country, after Singapore and South Korea, and the first with a developed nation. 

"TheCEPA comes into force with effect from today. It will be good for commerce, trade and investment both for India and Japan. It is a part of the building bloc for much large agenda for building a comprehensive economic partnership for East Asia, which coversAsean,China, Korea, Japan, India, Australia and New Zealand," Commerce Secretary Rahul Khullar told reporters here. 

Japanese Ambassador Akitaka Saiki said the business communities of the two countries should make the best use of this arrangement. 

"This arrangement will definitely facilitate both ways flows of trade and investment," Saiki said. 

Under the CEPA, duties will be brought to zero in 10 years on 66.32 per cent of the products traded between the nations. 

The exclusion list of Japan (where no duty concessions are proposed) mainly consists of items such as rice, wheat, oil, milk, sugar, leather and leather products. 

On the other hand, India will not reduce duties on sectors like auto and agriculture. 

Further, the Japanese government shall accord no less favourable treatment to the applications of Indian companies than it accords to the like applications of its own persons for drug registration. This will greatly help Indian pharmaceutical companies. 

An official statement said that Indian professionals will be able to provide their services and contribute toward further development of Japan's IT sector. 

Furthermore, as part of the agreement, contractual service suppliers and independent professionals engaged in accounting, R&D services, tourist guide and market research and management consulting, now can provide services in Japan. 


India-Japan comprehensive free trade pact comes into force from today - The Economic Times


----------



## SpArK

*'US firms keen on nuke trade with India' - Hindustan Times*


----------



## lemurian

indopak said:


>


 

LOL.. Tripura is shown as part of South India.. Idiots...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vibs

lemurian said:


> LOL.. Tripura is shown as part of South India.. Idiots...


 
Lol. Plus Delhi is still a Union Territory? Thats news to me.!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lemurian

Plus- its not a typo cos the analysis at the top says that south India has 5 states (i.e. including tripura).. makes you wonder whether the idiots bungled up the numbers as well.


----------



## gulte

PunjabiSidhu said:


> why don't we spend more for the development of the nation and betterment of our people? why not spend more on healthcare or just turn India into a welfare state?



Given that our tax/gdp ratio hanging around 18%, how the hell we can function as a welfare state and that to in the area of health. Economies like US are having troubles implementing welfare in health owing to their present tax/gdp ratio at around 33%, the only states who are providing health welfare are the countries which healthy amount of working class and tax/gdp ratio more than 45%.

Just take an example of AP where they have implemented arogyasree, where poor can be reimbursed their medical fee's. Now govt coffers are dry and they have watered down whole program.


----------



## indopak

*per capita income has grown 120% between FY'05 and FY'11:Government*


NEW DELHI: The per capital income in the country has jumped over two-folds between 2004-05 and 2010-11 to touch Rs 54,835 per annum, Parliament was informed today.

In a written reply to the Lok Sabha, Minister of State (Independent Charge) for Statistics and Programme Implementation Srikant Jena said that Delhi, Chandigarh, Puducherry and Haryana are the top states and union territories with regard to per capital income in 2010-11.

However, the provisional data for 2010-11 from a few states including Arunachal Pradesh, Goa, West Bengal and Gujarat are yet to be released.

*"The per capita income at the national level, which was Rs 24,143 in the year 2004-05, stands at Rs 54,835 in the year 2010-11, showing an increase of more than 120 per cent," the minister said.*

Jena said there is regional imbalance and disparity among states and union territories with regard to income levels and attributed this to various factors like historical differences, level of industrialisation, natural resource endowments and differences in human capital indocators.

"Per capita income is only an indicator of the disparity and not the cause," the minister said.

As per privisional data for 2010-11 provided by Directorate of Economics and Statistics of respective state governments and the Central Statistical Office, *Delhi had the highest per capital income of Rs 1,35,814 annually, followed by Chandigarh at 1,28,634 and Poducherry at Rs 98,719.*

*Haryana had a per capital income of Rs 92,327 in 2010-11. Among other states Sikkim (Rs 81,159), Tamil Nadu (Rs 72,993), Uttarakhand (Rs 68,292), Punjab (Rs 67,473) and Andhra Pradesh (Rs 60,458) has good income levels. At the bottom of the list are Bihar (Rs 20,069), Uttar Pradesh (Rs 26,051), Manipur (Rs 29,684) and Jharkhand (Rs 29,786).*

The minister said the government has been taking several measures to increase the per capita income of states in a balanced manner.


----------



## RPK

*Sri Lanka : Sri Lanka Health Minister seeks India\'s help on pharma needs*


* Sri Lanka Health Minister seeks India's help on pharma needs
Wed, Aug 3, 2011, 09:22 pm SL Time, ColomboPage News Desk, Sri Lanka.

Aug 03, New Delhi: Sri Lanka's Health Minister Maithripala Sirisena has sought India's help in addressing the island's health sector needs when he called on India's Union Minister of Health and Family Welfare Ghulam Nabi Azad.

The Minister who is visiting India has asked the Indian Minister for advice and guidance in procurement procedures of medical equipment, devices and medicines, mostly generic drugs for the country's public health program, a release form the Indian Ministry of Health and Family Welfare said.

In addition, Minister Sirisena has also asked for further help in training of medical and paramedical personnel in short term skill up-gradation and in long term degree courses.

Sri Lanka procures nearly 80 percent of its drugs from Indian pharma companies.

The Indian Minister has assured full assistance to Sri Lanka in all issues raised by Minister Sirisena.

The two ministers have recalled the close historical and cultural ties existing between the two countries and emphasized the need to strengthen bilateral cooperation in the health sector.

The Indian Minister highlighted that his government has supplied medical equipment for Jaffna Teaching Hospital in January 2011 and is also supplying medical equipment to two General Hospitals in Kilinochchi and Mullaitivu.

India is also helping with construction of a 150 bed base hospital at Dickoya in Hatton which started in March 2011, Azad noted.

In addition, government of India has also announced a gift of Bhabha Radiotherapy Machine to Sri Lanka and later in the year India will set up a month long limb re-fitment camp (Jaipur foot) in Jaffna, the Minister has informed his Sri Lankan counterpart.


----------



## SpArK

India to post high growth despite weak global sentiment: FM - PTI -


----------



## sputnik

Goldman Sachs upgrades India to &#8216;marketweight&#8217; from underweight: http://t.co/84Df9cV

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sputnik

India's forex reserves at new high of US$319bn India's forex reserves at new high of $319 bn

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Patrician

*India adds 11.4 mln mobile users in June;total at 852 mln*

TABLE-India adds 11.4 mln mobile users in June;total at 852 mln | Reuters


----------



## Nitin Goyal

FDI into India shoots up 310% to record $5.65 bn in June


NEW DELHI: Foreign Direct Investment (FDI) into India saw a whopping 310 per cent increase in June to $5.65 billion, the highest monthly inflow in the last 11 financial years, indicating the revival of investor confidence in the Indian economy. 

In June, 2010, FDI inflows into the country amounted to USD 1.38 billion. 

FDI flows were also very high in May, 2011, with the country receiving foreign investment worth USD 4.66 billion, a jump of 111 per cent vis-a-vis the same period last year. 

In the April-June period of the current fiscal, FDI went up by a massive 133 per cent to USD 13.44 billion from USD 5.77 billion in the corresponding period last year. 

"The figures indicate that the trend of high FDI equity inflows since the beginning of the present financial year is being maintained," a statement from the Commerce and Industry Ministry said today. 

During the first six months of the 2011 calendar year, FDI increased by 57 per cent year-on-year to USD 16.83 billion, it said. 

In the previous fiscal, equity inflows through the FDI route dipped 25 per cent amid the uncertain global situation following the recession of 2008. 

In 2010-11, FDI into India declined to USD 19.43 billion from USD 25.6 billion in 2009-10. In 2008-09, FDI stood at USD 27.3 billion.

FDI into India shoots up 310% to record $5.65 bn in June - The Economic Times


----------



## SpArK

US ratings downgrade: IT sector could face difficult times - The Times of India


----------



## SpArK

*India's forex reserves at new high of $319 bn*

After topping pre-crisis levels, India&#8217;s foreign *exchange reserves have posted a new high of $319 billion as on July 29, according to data from the Reserve Bank of India (RBI). While foreign currency assets have grown in tandem, appreciation in gold reserves has also contributed.
*

&#8220;Valuation gains, on both euro and gold, seem to be the primary driver for the increase in the foreign exchange reserves,&#8221; said Samiran Chakraborty, regional head of research (India), Standard Chartered Bank. In an uncertain global environment, rising foreign exchange reserves should provide some comfort to RBI, he added.

*India&#8217;s gold reserves are at an all-time high of $25,349 million as on July 29. Foreign currency assets are at $286 billion, still lower than the high of $306 billion two years ago.*

The euro was at 1.4212 against the dollar on Friday as compared to 1.5991 as on April 22, 2008, and 1.5991 as on June 7, 2010. The dollar index was at 74.72 on Friday as compared to 89.11 as on March 5, 2009, and 71.33 as on April 22, 2008.

&#8220;There hasn&#8217;t been much accretion in foreign currency assets which is evident in the fact that RBI hasn&#8217;t intervened in the exchange market lately,&#8221; said A Prasanna, economist, ICICI Securities Primary Dealership.

RBI&#8217;s intervention in the foreign exchange market has been only four times since April 2010. Prasanna adds that coupon inflows on investments already made could also be one of the contributing factors.

Going forward, RBI&#8217;s investments may suffer due to low interest rates in the global markets. Its deputy governor

K C Chakrabarty on Friday said the central bank would diversify its foreign exchange reserves to prevent any devaluation of its dollar assets. It was not easy to move away from investing in US Treasury, he said.

As on July 29, the special drawing rights were down by $16 million to $4.6 billion over a week and the reserve position in the International Monetary Fund also decreased by $10 million to $3 billion in the same period.


----------



## SpArK

Reliance Power to set up 200 mw wind power project for Rs 1,500 crore in Maharashtra - The Economic Times

NEW DELHI: Reliance Power plans to invest Rs 1,500 crore to develop a 200 mw wind power project at Vashpet in Maharashtra, making it the largest such investment in India by any power generation company at a single location. 

The project will be developed under a special purpose vehicle of R-Power and can be scaled up to 400 mw. Power generated from the project will be wheeled for distribution in Mumbai by Reliance Infrastructure. 

The project is expected to be commissioned in phases and reach the full capacity of 200 mw by Sepember 2012. R-Power has entered into a long-term power purchase agreement with R-Infra at the tariff declared by Maharashtra State Electricity Regulatory Commission (MERC), which is Rs 5.37 per unit.


----------



## RPK

*Business Line : Industry & Economy / Info-tech : Chennai facility set to become Nokia*

*Chennai facility set to become Nokias biggest in Asia*


New Delhi, August 9: 

In the next one year, the Chennai (Oragadam) centre of Nokia Siemens Networks (NSN) could be the company's biggest manufacturing hub in Asia, overtaking the China facility, according to a senior company official.

As of now, the Chinese facility is bigger in size but going by the expansion here, Chennai could possibly be the biggest in a year or so, said Mr Herbert Merz, Global Head of operations and Executive Board Member, Nokia Siemens Networks, a 12.7-billion telecom infrastructure manufacturer. However, both the Chennai and China units manufacture different products, he said.

Investing More

A point to prove on the growth was the fact that NSN, which is a 50:50 joint venture that combined Nokia's network business group and the carrier-related businesses of Siemens Communications, has invested more than its committed amount while commissioning the Oragadam plant in 2007.

The company then committed the Tamil Nadu Government that its investment in the Oragadam plant will be nearly $70 million and generate employment to around 500 people in three years. However, it has already invested $75 million in two-and-half years and provided employment to 1,250 people, Mr Merz told newspersons.

4th Generation mobile

Meanwhile, the company has expanded its Chennai facility to meet local and global demand. With a remarkable' GSM footprint; a rapidly growing 3G market and the expected rollout of TD-LTE (4th generation mobile data connection), there is a strong demand for telecom equipment.

The facility will be expanded to 55,000 sq m from the present 35,000 and the number of product lines increased to 33 from 28.

Scope for more exports

The expansion will also increase exports from the plant. At present, the export is 37 per cent of the total production of 8.6 lakh units. Anything beyond the requirement for the domestic market would be exported, said Mr Merz without giving any projections. From Chennai plant, the company's products are exported to the US, Europe and also to some of the Asian countries, he said.

The Indian market for telecom infrastructure equipment was around Rs 19,000 crore of which NSN has a 30 per cent market, said Mr Ashish Chowdhary, Head of India and customer operations East, NSN, quoting an external agency. Serving close to 260 million Indian subscribers on its networks, NSN's clients include Aircel, Bharti, Defence, Idea, Railways, he said.

The expansion will enable the company to manufacture and distribute new multi radio and LTE products, he said.


----------



## Night_Raven

*New $3bn window for foreign investors in infra funding*

The Securities and Exchange Board of India and the government on Tuesday opened a fresh $3 billion (around Rs 14,000 crore) window for foreign investors to invest in debt instruments issued by domestic infrastructure companies. 

The foreign investors, who comply with know-your-customer (KYC) norms, would be eligible to invest through mutual funds, the finance ministry said. The new facility is in addition to a similar benefit available to foreign investors to invest in the equities, which was announced by finance minister Pranab Mukherjee in the budget. 

Together, foreign investors can now invest up to $13 billion (around Rs 58,000 crore) directly in Indian markets using the mutual fund route. Earlier, their investment was limited to foreign institutional investors but the government expanded the ambit to bring about more stability in the flows as investment from retail investors are seen to be more stable than portfolio, often called hot money. 

The move comes at a time when the global markets are nervous following the US rating downgrade and the sovereign debt problems in Europe, which has raised fears of a slowdown in India and possible withdrawal of funds by FIIs. Finance ministry officials said the move to expand the ambit of the window was taken following recommendations made by the country's top industrialists during their meeting with Mukherjee on August 1. 

Both the Reserve Bank of India and Sebi issued the required notifications. Sebi said that qualified financial investors (QFI) - which can include individuals, groups or associations, resident in a foreign country that has complied with the KYC norms - can buy units of equity or debt funds in the primary market, but cannot trade in the secondary market. 

Though the limit for equities is $10 billion, when cumulative QFI investment reaches $8 billion (around Rs 36,000 crore) in equity schemes, Sebi would auction the remaining limit to foreign investors who can then buy the units from funds of their choice. A similar process will be followed when the investment in debt hits $2.5 billion (around Rs 11,000 crore). The QFI limit for debt will be within the overall ceiling of $25 billion (nearly Rs 1.13 lakh crore), including FIIs, set by the RBI in corporate debt issued by infrastructure companies.

New $3bn window for foreign investors in infra funding - The Times of India


----------



## Maritimer

*India July Exports Rise 82%*

NEW DELHI -- India's merchandise exports grew nearly 82% in July from a year earlier, totaling $29.3 billion, Commerce Secretary Rahul Khullar said Thursday. Imports in the just-ended month rose 51.5% from a year earlier to $40.4 billion, which widened the trade deficit to $11.1 billion from $7.66 billion in June. Exports in the April-July period grew 54% from a year earlier to $108.3 billion, Mr. Khullar said at a news conference.

Source: Wall Street Journal


----------



## RPK

*Business Line : Features / Life : Small country thinks big and bright*


The recent visit of the Slovenian Prime Minister Borut Pahor attracted interest among Indian businessmen, mainly because of the open invitation for Indian investment in Slovenia, which is facing a cash crunch due to heavy fiscal deficits and the Euro crisis. But few may have realised that Slovenia also presents immense opportunities thanks to its highly innovative industries and R&D infrastructure.

On my recent visit to Slovenia, Natasha Turk, regional director of the Slovenian Chamber of Commerce and Industries, showed me a comprehensive handbook she had written on Indian industry that had on its cover a photo of the Tata Nano representing Indian manufacturing innovation. I soon discovered that there are many such &#8220;Nanos&#8221; to be found in the compact and efficient factories of Slovenia.

With a little more than 22 lakh people, the country relied on its companies to be innovative, exported-oriented and internationally competitive. For instance, its home appliances manufacturer, Gorenje, is famous for offbeat product design. It works with world-famous designers such as Swarovski, Pininfarina, Karim Rashid and Ora-Ïto &#8212; which accounts for some of its great-looking products such as the smart fridge that connects with the Internet. Today, Gorenje products are sold in 70 countries.

Slovenia is marching ahead in electronics, biotechnology and pharmaceutical R&D. In the highly-competitive telecommunication technology market, Iskratel stood firm with solutions based on its own R&D. Even today, its products and solutions for telecom, mobile and digital broadband sectors are doing well in East European markets, including Russia, and is competing head-on with much bigger American and European players.
Globally competitive

The focus on export also kept Slovenian companies on their toes and competitive. Krka Pharmaceutical is an internationally recognised company with sales of &#8364;951 million, 89 per cent of which comes from outside Slovenia. Litostoj, a turbine manufacturer for small hydroelectric power projects, is equally successful in Europe and elsewhere in the world, including India. Elan Skupkina, world-famous ski manufacturer, comes up with championship winning ski designs almost every year.

In recent years, Slovenian transport companies have been in focus. Two years ago, the Greenline Boat manufacturer launched the solar-power assisted Greenline Hybrid boats, which have proven to be both reliable and cost-effective. The patented super-displacement low-drag hull uses much less energy to move through water at speeds of up to 15 knots. Besides reducing fuel consumption, it allows efficient electric propulsion through power supplied by battery and solar energy.

The success story of the Akrapovic Exhaust Systems rests on a racer. Slovenian racer Igor Akrapovic established the &#8220;Skorpion in Scorpion&#8221; in 1990 after he noticed during his racing career the absence of high-quality exhaust systems in the market. Those available either fell short on quality or were prohibitively expensive. Drawing from his experience in motorcycle tuning, he developed a relatively lower-cost, high-performance exhaust system, which fetched him many international awards. Today his exhausts power many leading racing motorcycle brands and win hundreds of races worldwide. There is scope for adapting and mass producing the Akrapovic exhaust design in India.
Flying high

But in terms of sheer creativity and commercial success, it is the Pipistrel that flies high. Using path-breaking concepts in aircraft design, the company's light airplane has catapulted it to dizzying heights of success. The aircraft was the brainchild of Ivo Boscarol, who integrated the principles of glider and micro-light aircraft to design fliers that consume nearly 40 per cent less fuel, take-off and land at very short grassy runways, fly non-stop for 1,000 km and are quite easy to maintain. These planes use sophisticated electronic control systems and provide unprecedented levels of safety including manoeuvring at slow speed, gliding long distances without engine power and, in case of an accident, a parachute operated through a hand lever that allows both the passenger and plane to land safely. The ex-factory cost of this two-seater light aircraft starts from &#8364;55,000 and is comparable to the price of a decent high-end car. The company won two NASA Centennial Challenge Awards in 2007 and 2008 respectively for innovative aircraft design. Hundreds of its planes have been sold worldwide. Pipistrel is now readying for the commercial launch of its four-seater light aircraft, Pipistrel Panthera, this October.

A visit to its factory was a refreshing lesson in modern and efficient management. Completely green and self-sufficient in energy, each of its employees including Boscarol is either a specialist or a multi-tasker. The Chairman also carries the card of the General Manager &#8212; Marketing and he himself brought coffee for the visiting Indian delegates. During his India visit, the Slovenian Prime Minister was keen on initially sales of the Pipistrel light aircraft to the Indian Air Force and other Defence and civilian establishments.

With its high literacy levels and impeccable R&D infrastructure, Slovenia promises to deliver to those seeking path-breaking solutions.


----------



## SpArK

The Hindu : Business News : Exports zoom to $29 billion in July


----------



## Patrician

FDI inflows surge by 54 per cent in Jan-June 2011 - The Economic Times


----------



## ranja

Just read this in Computer Sweden news magazine which reported very possitive about Indian companys.
(Posting translated to english)

*INDIANS BEST FOR OUTSOURCING*

*Indian consulting companies are taking the three top spots in the Nordic outsourcing customers rate satisfaction with their suppliers. "It follows trends from other parts of Europe," said Carl-Henrik Hallström at KPMG behind the study.*

*Tata Consultancy Services, Cognizant, Infosys are the three outsourcing vendors with the highest customer satisfaction among Nordic clients* *(Nordic countries comprise of Sweden,Norway,Denmark,Finland and Iceland) *KPMG's annual survey shows that are now out for the fifth consecutive year. And it is not, as you might easily think, primarily prices that put the Indian companies in the driving seat.

*Toplist
TCS, 79%
Cognizant, 76%
Infosys, 75%
Accenture, 74%
Fujitsu, 74%
TDC Dotcom, 73%
Atea, 73%
Volvo IT, 73%
Teliasonera, 72%
KMD, 70%
HCL, 70%
Verizon, 69%
Capgemini, 68%
Siemens, 68%
Logica, 67%
Tieto, 66%
Telenor, 66%
IBM, 65%
Infocare, 65%
Steria, 65%
HP, 62%
CSC, 56%
EDB Ergogroup, 53%*
(The percentage indicating satisfaction on a scale between 0 and 100. For a supplier to be able to participate in the study required that at least eight of its customers and responds that the contract is at least $ 1 million per year.)

- The Indians do not compete only on price, all providers have firewalls today. Instead, those new to the market has become better at building close relationships with their customers, and also work longer term, says Carl-Henrik Hallström, director of sourcing advisory services at KPMG.

The lowest rating was EDB ErgoGroup, which according to Carl-Henrik Hallström may be a consequence of too much internal focus after the merger of the two companies.

- It does not look good, there are many things they have to fix.

Seen only on the Swedish market, Volvo IT, this year's rocket. Göteborg ranks in second place on the Swedish list.

- The Indians would be in the top, we knew, but that Volvo IT would have been second best satisfaction in Sweden is unexpected and fun, says Carl-Henrik Hallström.

Outsourcing Customers' motivations are surprisingly cost-savings, access to skills and quality improvement. Overall, the Nordic customers are very satisfied with their outsourcing contracts: 87 percent are satisfied with their suppliers, up from 84 percent last year. 49 percent say they plan to outsource more.

The study includes 300 companies and organizations that outsource IT services. The contracts included in the study corresponds to about three-quarters of the approximately five billion KPMG calculates the Nordic outsourcing market. A market that is expected to grow by between three and five percent this year.

- Compared to the rest of Europe the Nordic market is growing fastest in percentage terms, says Carl-Henrik Hallström.

He is convinced that Indian companies will continue to take market share. By the study's results show that it is primarily in application development and management of the Indians so far put their gunpowder, while only an Indian vendor, HCL, reflected in the infrastructure sector. But in several other European countries offer several Indian companies including infrastructure services to a large extent, which teaches spread to Scandinavia and Sweden.

A neglected sectors remain public. Compared to the UK, for example - that are most advanced in Europe in the outsourcing of government IT - choose Swedish authorities and municipalities still prefer to outsource core business and to keep administration in-house. Only 20 of the 300 responding organizations in the study are authorities.

- But a lot will happen next year, there are new government initiatives in the area, which Kammarkollegiet framework agreement. (Kammarkollegiet is Sweden's State finance/tender management authority in legal matters. They are the ones who shorlist companies who can submit tenders)

Source : Indierna b&#65533;st p&#65533; outsourcing - IDG.se


----------



## Hindustani

*Albanian Minerals: Silver prices to increase $100 ounce in 2012.
*

Albanian Minerals: Silver prices to increase $100 ounce in 2012. 

Silver prices increased sharply today 
China's net imports of silver nearly quadrupled in 2011 boosted by sharp increases in demand by the industrial sector and the jewelry industry. 

Silver demand in China and India has increased sharply in 2010 and 2011 as more investors use silver as a store of value. 
China's net imports of silver was up 400 percent to 3,500 metric tons in 2010. 

About 70% of China's silver demand comes from the industrial sectors. Silver is widely used in the production of solar panels, electronic products, jewelry, industrial production, medical equipments, and water purification industries. 
China is the world's largest producer of solar power and electronics. 
*
In 2012 silver consumption in India is expected to rise to 5,000 tonnes, according to Albanian Minerals President and CEO Sahit___Muja.* 

Albanian Minerals President and CEO Sahit___Muja said "The industrial demand is one of the other factors affecting silver prices in global markets today also devaluation of the dollar, inflation, and exchange rates are other factors that have also contributed on rising silver prices". 

The 40% of silver is used industrially - in solar batteries, water purification systems, cellphones, circuit boards, plasma TVs and radio frequency identification devices 

*By 2012 it's estimated that global industrial demand for silver largely driven by India and China will increase 30%, from 487 million ounces in 2010, to 624 million ounces. *
Albanian Minerals

WSJ: Albanian Minerals: Silver prices to increase $100 ounce in 2012.


----------



## Roybot

BBC News - Indian inflation eases back in July to 9.22%


----------



## Bl[i]tZ

India sets 9% growth target despite global woes

India aims to accelerate economic growth to nine percent, despite deepening global financial worries and stubborn domestic inflationary pressures, Prime Minister Manmohan Singh said on Saturday.
The higher growth target comes even though India's hawkish central bank, which has hiked interest rates 11 times in 18 months, says slower expansion may be required to rein in close to double-digit inflation.
"We want to achieve a growth rate of nine percent per annum (starting in 2012)," Singh said as he outlined the Congress government's goals for India's next five-year economic plan to 2017.
Despite launching moves to free up its economy two decades ago, India still runs on five-year plans introduced in 1951 by its first premier, Jawaharlal Nehru, who admired the-then Soviet Union's central economic planning model.
Singh told reporters in New Delhi he wanted to keep open "the possibility of raising the growth rate -- if the domestic and international situation improves -- to 9.2 percent."
"If they're lucky, 9.2 percent growth is possible with better infrastructure and more economic reforms but with current global conditions, there are risks," said Deepak Lalwani, head of India-focused consultancy Lalcap in London.
India?s economy has grown by around 8.6 percent a year since 2006 while neighbouring emerging market giant China's economy has expanded by nearly 10 percent in the same period.
While the nine percent goal may seem lofty in the face of anaemic Western growth, it represents an official climbdown from the government's dream of attaining double-digit economic growth in the next five-year plan.
The ruling Congress party has long wanted to make history as the first administration to usher in 10 percent growth -- touted by experts as key to hauling hundreds of millions out of poverty.
The government is projecting growth of around 8.5 percent for the current year to March 2012, equal to the previous year's expansion.
But that forecast is far above bearish predictions of many private economists who expect growth in the low seven percent range as interest rate hikes bite and private investment slows.
Singh, who initiated the first liberalisation wave when finance minister, also said "it will be priority number one to push reforms," such as revamping antiquated land acquisition laws to pave the way for industrial projects.
"But the effort has to be create a climate of opinion where all parties will unite to push forward the reform agenda," he said.
India's reform process has been paralysed with the administration mired in multi-billion-dollar corruption scandals and hemmed in by political opposition.
Singh reached out to end a deadlock over an anti-corruption bill that has sparked a bitter standoff between the government and popular social reformer Anna Hazare who began a public fast Friday for a tougher law.
He said his government was open to "give and take" on the bill to tackle rampant graft that economists say poses a major challenge to India attaining its growth potential and is a significant deterrent to foreign investors.


----------



## ali.ali

India agreement for next 10 years for Armament.......1o arab dollar


----------



## Quick MIK

ali.ali said:


> India agreement for next 10 years for Armament.......1o arab dollar




I dont understand it...will you please clarify.


----------



## Tangent

ali.ali said:


> India agreement for next 10 years for Armament.......1o arab dollar



1. ...Get out of you "Arab"...gratitude mentality... 
2. Convert arab ( Hindi word for counting)...in to billions
3. learn difference between 0 (zero) & o ("O")..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IndoCarib

India Economic Growth Could Slow Further - WSJ.com


----------



## ranja

ali.ali said:


> India agreement for next 10 years for Armament.......1o arab dollar



And pakistans agreement for next 10 years of begging for aid......1o arab dollar


----------



## DarK-LorD

India's forex reserves jump by $1.61 billion.
IANS | Aug 27, 2011, 01.40PM IS

MUMBAI: India's foreign exchange (forex) reserves rose by $1.61 billion to $318.22 billion for the week ended Aug 19 as compared to $316.60 billion in the previous week, official data Saturday showed.

The forex reserves rose for the first time in the last three weeks. The forex reserves kitty had dropped by $621 million and $1.86 billion respectively during the previous two weeks after surging to an all-time high of $319.08 billion recorded during the week ended July 29.

Foreign currency assets, the biggest component of the forex reserves kitty, rose by $1.58 billion to $285.25 billion during the week ended Aug 19, according to the weekly statistical supplement of the Reserve Bank of India.

The foreign currency assets expressed in US dollar terms include the effect of appreciation or depreciation of non-US currencies such as the pound sterling, euro and yen held in reserve.

The value of special drawing rights (SDRs) increased by $19 million to $4.63 billion and reserves with the International Monetary Fund rose by $12 million to $2.98 billion.

However, the value of gold reserves remained unchanged at $25.35 billion. 

India's forex reserves jump by $1.61 billion - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SpArK

India's infrastructure output surges to 7.8% in July

---------- Post added at 12:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:42 PM ----------

4G will happen in India with rest of world: Airtel

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## blood

indian exports rise by 81 % NEW DELHI: India's exports surged nearly 82 percent in July as demand soared for engineering goods, petroleum products and readymade garments, but a top official warned bleak global economic outlook may prevent the sector from achieving its annual growth target.

India's exports grew a record 37.6 percent to $246 billion in the 2010/11 fiscal year as Asia's third-largest economy pulled away from the 2008 global financial crisis-led slowdown and set its sights on developing new export markets in the emerging world.

The sector has shown strong growth in this fiscal year as well, with exports racking up high double-digit growth in consecutive months and notching $29.3 billion in July alone, in line with the Asian giant's rising global economic ambitions.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CaptainJackSparrow

^^ I forgot to post that. 

That's actually a quite significant increase. 

81%!

Whew!


----------



## blood

CaptainJackSparrow said:


> ^^ I forgot to post that.
> 
> That's actually a quite significant increase.
> 
> 81%!
> 
> Whew!



yeah , this magnitude of growth was never seen before in the history of indian economy , hope that it continues


----------



## DarK-LorD

UNCTAD projects 8.1% GDP growth for India in 2011, next only to China.

n the midst of an anticipated global slowdown to 3 per cent in 2011, the United Nations Conference on Trade and Development (UNCTAD) has highlighted India as a shining star, projecting an economic growth of 8.1 per cent &#8212; the fastest rate of expansion in the world after China.

In its &#8216;Trade and Development Report 2011' released here on Tuesday by economist and JNU professor Jayati Ghosh, UNCTAD stated that despite the slowdown in developed countries, the Indian economy is set to grow by 8.1 per cent in 2011 as against to 8.6 per cent in 2010. Surpassing India during the year would be the East Asian giant China with a growth rate of 9.4 per, slightly lower than the 10.3 per cent posted in 2010.

&#8220;In South Asia, India continues to pursue rapid economic growth (close to 8 per cent), based mainly on strong domestic consumption and investment, but also on the positive contribution of net exports,&#8221; The TDR 2011 said. Interestingly, UNCTAD's growth projection for India during the calendar year is only marginally lower than the International Monetary Fund's estimated of 8.2 per cent and slightly above the 8 per cent level forecast by the Reserve Bank of India (RBI) for the current fiscal year. The various estimates are also in line with the World Bank's projection of 8 per cent 2011-12 and the Asian Development Bank's 8.2 per cent for the fiscal. While global economic growth in 2011, the report said, is likely to slow down to 3.1 per from almost 4 per cent in 2010, developing economies are also likely to be affected by recession in the developed world. However, even as the developing countries are expected to regain the pre-crisis growth rate of 6 per cent in 2011, economic expansion in the developed economies is likely to be only about 1.5-2 per cent, it said. The South Asia region, UNCTAD said, is likely to be among the best performers globally, with a growth of seven per cent in 2011. On the other hand, growth in the U.S. is likely to remain low on account of low domestic demand, stagnating wages. while the European debt crisis is also expected to act as a drag on the global growth. As for India, UNCTAD noted that its growth story is mainly on account of domestic demand. 

The Hindu : Business / Economy : UNCTAD projects 8.1% GDP growth for India in 2011, next only to China


----------



## vijayjha

ali.ali said:


> India agreement for next 10 years for Armament.......1o arab dollar


if u want to mock something get ur fact right
it much more than 10 BIllion dollar 10 B is only for fighter get


----------



## gslv

NEW DELHI: The finance ministry is devising a voluntary tax disclosure scheme that could provide amnesty to people who have stashed unaccounted money in tax havens and other jurisdictions abroad by charging them a "levy". 

Finance minister Pranab Mukherjee, after a meeting with industry captains recently, activated a committee on black money set up last year to work out a scheme on voluntary disclosure. This scheme will allow corporates and others who have maintained secret accounts in foreign countries to declare their unaccounted wealth and bring it back into the economy after paying a "levy". 

Sources said devising an amnesty scheme was one of the demands of industry captains who had met the FM last month. Those present in the meeting included Ratan Tata, Anil Ambani, Anand Mahindra, Y C Deveshwar, N R Narayana Murthy, G M Rao, R P Goenka and Shashi Ruia among others. 

Industry leaders, sources said, had argued that such money lying idle could be brought back to the country and invested in infrastructure sector where the government requires funding to the tune of $1 trillion over the next plan period. The government has, so far, received only $100 million through corporate infrastructure bonds from FIIs. 

Last year, the government had constituted an expert group to devise a voluntary disclosure scheme. However, it could not be finalized following opposition from several quarters. 

Now, the government is equipped with better information on black money stashed abroad belonging to Indians through tax exchange agreements it has entered into with many countries. 

In May, the Swiss parliament approved amendments to DTAAs with countries that had recently revised their tax treaties with Switzerland. India was one of the beneficiaries. The two countries had signed a revised DTAA last year after year-long negotiations and the changes will help the government get account details of Indians. 

The G-20, of which India holds the position of vice-chairman, and OECD had put pressure on Switzerland and other tax havens to disclose information even if they were only of domestic interest of the requesting state and for the purpose of enforcement of tax laws. 

More than a dozen existing DTAAs are up for revision and the government is renegotiating 18 DTAAs with countries with which it has no such treaties. At least 22 tax havens have been identified and Tax Information Exchange Agreements (TIEAs) are being negotiated with them. 

India has signed TIEAs with six of them, including Bahamas, Bermuda, British Virgin Island, Cayman Island and Isle of Man. Round-tripping of funds have been reported from many of these jurisdictions. 

To gather information on tax evaders and flight of capital, CBDT has set up two overseas income tax units, in Singapore and Mauritius, from where most of the alleged round tripping activities take place. Very soon, CBDT will set up eight more such units in US, UK, Netherlands, Japan, Cyprus, Germany, France and UAE. 
mods if this story is posted please delete.
i am not able to post the times of india link because i am a newbie.sorry.my post count is 4..


----------



## Kaislerlaut

Turkey invites India to set up power plants


*Turkey invites India to set up power plants*

---------- Post added at 09:58 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:57 AM ----------

Good news for India and Turkey friendship.


----------



## IndoCarib

*Indian companies eye Vietnam opportunities in IT, financing*

Viet Nam News/Asia News Network --India's experience and technological capabilities offer Vietnam great potential for collaboration in several sectors like manufacturing, IT, financing, and infrastructure, a business forum in Ho Chi Min City heard Tuesday.

Organized by the Federation of Indian Chambers of Commerce and Industry (FICCI), the Indian consulate, and the Vietnam Chamber of Commerce and Industry, it was attended by more than 20 Indian companies operating in infrastructure, IT, mining, banking, health care, and education.

Ninad Karpe, leader of the FICCI delegation and CEO of IT training giant Aptech Ltd., said he hoped the forum would help Indian and Vietnamese companies create new business partnerships.

Vo Tan Thanh, director of the Vietnam Chamber of Commerce and Industry, said trade between the two countries had surged from US$72 million in 1995 to US$2.75 billion last year.

So far this year, Vietnam's exports to India were US$739 million and imports, US$1.3 billion.

India was an import trade and investment partner but Vietnam's trade deficit remained high and &#8220;the two sides are working to reduce (it) and boost trade.&#8221;

To achieve sustainable development, Vietnam had to focus on infrastructure, which was rather poor compared to that of other countries, and energy development.

It needed an estimated US$70-80 billion in the next five to 10 years to build road and rail infrastructure and ports.

For this, besides local investment, the country would also seek investment from other countries, offering a great opportunity for Indian infrastructure companies.

Anil Nikam, assistant vice president of Infrastructure Leasing and Financial Services Limited, said: &#8220;With (their) recent investment and experience in India, Indian infrastructure companies would like to be an active participant in the proposed development of Vietnam.&#8221;

Karpe said with its young, fast-learning, and large workforce and cheaper production costs than India and China, Vietknam was also a promising investment destination for IT companies.

Many large global IT companies like Intel, IBM, and Samsung had already invested in the country, he pointed out.

Abhay Thakur, Indian consul in Ho Chi Min City, said: &#8220;The Indian corporate sector is looking to utilize opportunities to invest in the infrastructure, power, IT, auto-components, banking and finance, and mineral sectors.&#8221;

Indian companies eye Vietnam opportunities in IT, financing - The China Post


----------



## SpArK

*KMML starts producing titanium sponge
*

The public sector Kerala Minerals and Metals Limited *started producing titanium sponge from its Titanium Sponge Plant* (TSP) which was inaugurated in February this year by the Defence Minister A.K. Antony. Titanium sponge is the raw material for titanium metal.

*The achievement has enabled India to become the 7th country in the world having the technology to produce titanium sponge. A statement from the KMML said that production started from September 6 and 3 metric tonnes of titanium sponge has been produced.*

*With technology from the Defence Research and Development Organisation, the TSP has the capacity to produce 500 metric tonnes of titanium sponge annually and the capacity will soon be enhanced to 1000 metric tonnes. Magnesium chloride is the by product from the TSP and KMML is preparing a project to separate magnesium and chlorine from the by product.
*
The technology for this is being provided by the Defence Metallurgical Research Laboratory and the funding from the Indian Space Research Organisation. With that the TSP&#8217;s cost of production is expected to considerably come down. The statement said that other research programmes undertaken by the KMML is also progressing.

This includes the novel &#8220;nano titanium pigment&#8221; which has tremendous scope in the market. Its market price is ten times the price of titanium pigment, one of the current products of KMML. The waste generated at the mineral separation unit of the KMML is also being put to use.

From the waste sand, the company has started producing sillimanite and zircon. This success story has enabled the mineral separation unit alone to make a profit of Rs. 25 crore since it started producing the two minerals. Prior to the production of these two minerals, the profit of the mineral separation unit stood at only Rs. 2 crore per anum.

Commencement of titanium sponge production has been lauded by the Industries Minister P.K. Kunhalikutty as a major achievement. He said that the achievement is the result of the team work and dedication on the part of the KMML employees. He said that he is hopeful the TSP will be able to soon produce the entire quantity of titanium sponge required by the country.


The Hindu : States / Kerala : KMML starts producing titanium sponge


----------



## Bombay Dude

> According to Jones Lang LaSalle, Bandra (East) and Bandra-Kurla Complex (BKC) is generating considerable interest among buyers and investors. BKC has seen over 3 million sq ft of office space absorption over the past one year. There is an immediate demand of an additional 4 million sq ft of Grade A office space, which will also result in an increased demand for residential properties.






> With business sectors such as banking and financial institutions, diamond trade, insurance, and the sales and marketing operations of IT companies growing dramatically in the western suburbs, *BKC is poised to become Indias most expensive and sought-after location.* Consequently, those in senior managerial positions, as well as tier 2 and 3 employees are giving priority to the western suburbs for accommodation because of the proximity of BKC.






> *It indicates that residential properties in Bandra (East) are likely to see significant appreciation. Signature Island, a high-end luxury residential development at BKC, already commands a price in excess of Rs40,000 per sq ft, said Sanjay Dutta, CEO of business, Jones Lang LaSalle, India*.






> *On the whole, Bandra, Goregaon and Andheri have become the hottest residential locations*. This is an ideal opportunity for buyers and long-term investors to park their money and reap benefits after some years, added Dutta. Extended suburban locations in Thane, Vasai, Vashi, Belapur and Kalyan, are also in demand for residential purposes because of their proximity to commercial locations.






> B*andra, Kurla, Andheri, Goregaon, Malad, Kurla, Ghatkopar, Vikhroli and Powai are also proving to be popular choices since over 60% of office space in Mumbai gets absorbed at these locations every year.* Better space availability, lower costs and access to suburban manpower are causing more corporations to move into these areas.



Real estate prices in central Mumbai to slip further due to oversupply - Mumbai - DNA


----------



## Bombay Dude

Mumbai, Sept. 15: 

*Tata Steel's Europe arm has been awarded a major order worth 80 million in France for supplying railway lines for a new high-speed track between the cities of Bordeaux and Tours.* Deliveries will begin from 2014, for the line which will be operational by 2016.

The company will supply 84,000 tonnes of high quality rail for the new South-Europe-Atlantique line  a 302-km long line, which will be one of the world's largest infrastructure projects launched in the last decade, a company statement said.

*Trains travelling at 300 kmph will connect south-western France with high-speed rail services from northern Europe, including London, Paris, Brussels and Amsterdam.*

Mr Gérard Glas, Head of Tata Steel's Rail Sector said, This is a prestigious project which we are delighted to have secured. This order is also an endorsement of our company strategy to invest in premium steel products.

We are currently ramping up production at our Hayange rail rolling mill after the completion of a 35-million upgrade. The investment means we can now produce 108-metre rail at our facilities in France and the UK.

The steel will be manufactured in Scunthorpe, UK, before being rolled into rail at Tata Steel's mill in Hayange, north-east France. The company will also supply switches and crossings to the construction consortium COSEA.
*
Incidentally, Tata Steel had supplied the rail from its Hayange plant for the track on which a TGV broke the world train speed record in 2007. The French train reached a speed of 574.8 kph (357mph) between Paris and Strasbourg.*

Business Line : Companies News : Tata Steel bags


----------



## Hindustani

*Japan PM may visit India by 2011 end*

Japan's new Prime Minister, Yoshihiko Noda is expected to visit India by the end of the year, ahead of the 60th anniversary in 2012 of the establishment of diplomatic relations between the two countries.



The invitation was extended to Noda by Prime Minister Manmohan Singh during his meeting on the sidelines of the United Nations General Assembly plenary on Saturday morning. 

The visit will further consolidate the bilateral relations, including economic ones, which have been intensified in recent years, between the two countries.



Among the issues discussed Friday between the two included Comprehensive Economic Partnership Agreement and global partnership between India and Japan.



Singh noted the progress in bilateral projects, including the dedicated freight corridor and the Delhi-Mumbai industrial corridor.



Further, discussions on the bilateral relations are expected during Noda's visit to New Delhi , the dates for which will be worked out through diplomatic channels.



"The two sides would further deepen political dialogue, economic relations, security, cultural and people to people relations. The bilateral relations were supportive of very strong political consensus across the board in both countries," India's Foreign Secretary Ranjan Mathai told media persons.



The one-on-one meeting, ahead of Dr Singh's address to the UNGA on Saturday also focused on reform of the Security Council and the two leaders agreed that the G-4 consultations should continue on this issue.



'It was a very close interaction between the two leaders from Asia," Mathai said

Japan PM may visit India by 2011 end - Rediff.com India News


----------



## SpArK

India's forex reserves rise by $266 million - Hindustan Times


----------



## karan.1970

^^ I dont get it.. As per Riaz, the FDI and FII is slowing down, INR against USD is going down, our deficit is twice that of Pakistan  and so is our balance of trade.. So how come our reserves are going up


----------



## Night_Raven

karan.1970 said:


> ^^ I dont get it.. As per Riaz, the FDI and FII is slowing down, INR against USD is going down, our deficit is twice that of Pakistan  and so is our balance of trade.. So how come our reserves are going up



Oh he must be busy with his "musings" ... cherry-picking topics & figures , twist it and present on his blog


----------



## Vinod2070

karan.1970 said:


> ^^ I dont get it.. As per Riaz, the FDI and FII is slowing down, INR against USD is going down, our deficit is twice that of Pakistan  and so is our balance of trade.. So how come our reserves are going up



Mate, let's not bring in frustrated people on this thread. If just words could substitute for reality, the world will be a different place.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

Its $316.76 billion now.



They see us rollin they hatein..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Night_Raven

*UN awards Rs 47 cr carbon credits to Delhi Metro*

Delhi Metro has been certified by the United Nations as *the first metro rail-based system in the world to get carbon credits for contributing to the fight against climate change by help reducing pollution levels in the city by 6.3 lakh tons every year.*
The organisation has also earned 


carbon credits worth Rs 47 crore annually for the next seven years.
With nearly 20 lakh people taking the new age transport system every day, the Metro has helped reduce pollution and emission of green house gases as it is a completely non-polluting and environment-friendly system.

"Thus, DMRC has helped in reduction in emission of harmful gases into the city&#8217;s atmosphere and the United Nations Body administering the clean Development Mechanism (CDM) under the Kyoto Protocol has certified that DMRC has reduced emissions," Delhi Metro spokesman Anuj Dayal said.

Thus, Dayal said, the organisation earned carbon credits worth about Rs.47 crore annually for the next seven years and with the increase in number of passengers, this figure shall increase.

No other Metro in the world could get the Carbon Credit for the above because of the very stringent requirement of the United Nations Body to provide conclusive documentary proof of reduction in emissions.

"It is difficult to give documentary proof of the difference of energy consumption of two scenarios, i.e. with Metro and without Metro. DMRC proposed an innovative method of proving the emissions using sampling techniques. After rigorous persuasion the UN body has finally agreed with this technique as it is very scientific in nature," Dayal said.

Delhi Metro has helped remove more than 91,000 vehicles from the roads of Delhi daily.

Metro complements other modes of transport and replaces partially trips made by conventional or traditional means of transit, Dayal said.

The CDM project replaces trips made by conventional transport modes with Metro, being a more efficient, faster, safer and more reliable transport means.

Emission reductions are achieved through reducing GHG emissions per passenger-kilometer, comparing conventional modes of transport with Metro, Dayal said.

The resource efficiency of transporting passengers in Delhi by Metro has improved i.e. emissions per passenger kilometer are reduced compared to the situation without project i.e. had the Delhi Metro not operated.

This is the second CDM project from DMRC to be registered with the UN body in the last three years.

DMRC&#8217;s first CDM project on regenerative braking had also achieved many international firsts apart from earning valuable foreign exchange for the country.

Every passenger who chooses to use Metro instead of car/bus contributes in reduction in emissions to the extent of approx. 100 gm of carbon-dioxide for every trip of 10 km and therefore, becomes party to the reduction in global warming.

UN awards Rs 47 cr carbon credits to Delhi Metro - Hindustan Times

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tangent

karan.1970 said:


> ^^ I dont get it.. As per Riaz, the FDI and FII is slowing down, INR against USD is going down, our deficit is twice that of Pakistan  and so is our balance of trade.. So how come our reserves are going up



...Don't tell me that you take his musing seriously..!!!


----------



## RiazHaq

The "Hindu rate of growth" is a derogatory description of the low annual growth rate of the pre-1991 Indian economy, which stagnated around 3.5% from 1950s to 1980s, while per capita income growth averaged 1.3%. In what appears to be an exaggeration, the Financial Times in its latest issue has an article titled "Indias abject return to talk of Hindu growth rates".

Written by James Lamont, the FT story says that "India trails in terms of attracting foreign capital and beating inflation.... some economists and industrialists fear Indias economy could shrink back towards what was derisively called the Hindu rate of growth from initial projections of 9 to 7 per cent this year."

With the India story unraveling due to big corruption scandals and governance deficit this year, the FDI fell by 28%, the second consecutive year of decline and the first such large decline since the opening up of the economy in 1991-92. As a result of this decline, the present level of $27 billion of FDI inflows is the lowest in four years.

Spurred by a tidal wave of hot money from the US Federal Reserve stimulus, the big drop in Indian FDI has been largely offset by the surge in FII in the last two years. In fact, the outflow of $15 billion was more than made up by inflows of $29 billion  their highest ever  in 2009-10. This level was largely maintained in 2010-11 as well, with a small increase. These hot money inflows continue to be a source of instability in the face of the Indian Central Bankers attempts to cool rising inflation. Such hot money inflows accounted for 58% of India's forex reserves in March 2010 compared to 47.9% in 2009, according to the Financial Express.

Even after the central bank boosting interest rates six times this year to 8.25 percent, Indias benchmark wholesale-price inflation has accelerated to a 13-month high of 9.78 percent in August 2011, according to Bloomberg.

It is very likely that the Indian central bankers will continue to maintain a tight money policy in the foreseeable future, and slow down the economy further to fight continuing inflation. I do think, however, that the Indian policymakers will try and orchestrate a soft landing in 2011-12, while still maintaining significantly higher gdp growth rates than the pre-1991 "Hindu rate of growth".

Haq's Musings: Indian Economy Slowing to "Hindu Rate of Growth"?


----------



## SpArK

Developing a Multi-Specialty Health city - southindia - Bangalore - ibnlive



RiazHaq said:


> The "Hindu rate of growth" is a derogatory description of the low annual growth rate of the pre-1991 Indian economy, which stagnated around 3.5% from 1950s to 1980s, while per capita income growth averaged 1.3%. In what appears to be an exaggeration, the Financial Times in its latest issue has an article titled "India&#8217;s abject return to talk of Hindu growth rates".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haq's Musings: Indian Economy Slowing to "Hindu Rate of Growth"?



Dont spoil this thread with you BS..

Nobody wants to hear ur childish rants ..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Vinod2070

Irrespective of useless rants, India is likely to have these figures in the next 4-5 years.

An economy of $4 trillion+
Exports of $600 billions
IT exports of $250 billion+ by the end of the decade

These are hard economic numbers. The poverty is going to fall dramatically in the next decade and there will be no mass poverty within a decade or two.

The last two decades were just the beginning, the real action is going to happen in the next two decades.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sandilanaresh

Vinod2070 said:


> Exports should be $400 billions in the next 3-4 years. That will be cool.
> 
> Just the IT services exports can reach $200 billions in the next few years if we capture the coming opportunities.



not just IT export of $ 200 Bn hIS new brother Engineering export should also be $ 200 Bn


----------



## Roybot

Vinod2070 said:


> Irrespective of useless rants, India is likely to have these figures in the next 4-5 years.
> 
> An economy of $4 trillion+
> Exports of $600 billions
> IT exports of $250 billion+ by the end of the decade
> 
> These are hard economic numbers. The poverty is going to fall dramatically in the next decade and there will be no mass poverty within a decade or two.
> 
> The last two decades were just the beginning, the real action is going to happen in the next two decades.



4 trillion plus in 4-5 years? What growth rate are we looking at?

Whats the latest GDP figure for Indian anyways?


----------



## Rang De

India's FY12 GDP seen growing close to 8 pct-adviser | Reuters

(Reuters) - *India's economy is seen growing close to 8 percent in the current fiscal year to March, C. Rangarajan, chairman of the prime minister's Economic Advisory Council said on Thursday.
*
High interest rates have slowed growth in Asia's third largest economy and private economists have said that growth would be below 8 percent in FY12 though policymakers say 8 to 8.5 percent expansion is possible. 

---------------------

Fin min calls for expediting infra projects

Worried by the looming European economic crisis and the slow progress of some major public sector infrastructure projects worth ` 30,000 crore, which could impact the already sluggish economic growth, *the Government has decided to put them on fast track, by addressing logistical and environmental concerns, with the aim of sending out a positive message to India Inc.
*
According to highly placed sources, *the Finance Ministry is learnt to have sent out a clear message that all major infrastructure projects, which are either stuck in a limbo or have been delayed owing to various reasons (including environment related concerns), should be expedited, considering the fact that around Rs 30,000 crore worth of investments are riding on them.*


----------



## Vinod2070

roy_gourav said:


> 4 trillion plus in 4-5 years? What growth rate are we looking at?
> 
> Whats the latest GDP figure for Indian anyways?



We went from $1 trillion to $2 trillions in 4 years. We can do it again.


----------



## Roybot

Vinod2070 said:


> We went from $1 trillion to $2 trillions in 4 years. We can do it again.



Lets hope so. Was just looking at the list of top 10 economies, we might gallop, Italy, Brazil, Uk,possibly even france within 2 years. Epic!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lemurian

*Key facts on India`s proposed land bill
*

MUMBAI (Reuters) - India's proposed new bill to replace a century-old land-acquisition law could mean cost increases and project delays for developers due to provisions for increased compensation for former landowners.

The bill, likely to be passed in December, was envisaged to bring clarity to an often murky part of doing business in Asia's third largest economy, but will slow development, capacity expansion and economic growth, companies say.

But rural farmers, a core vote base for the ruling Congress party that has tabled the bill, say they are being cut out of the spoils of India's economic rise by powerful land developers in cahoots with politicians.

The following are some key facts about the bill.

WHY IS IT NEEDED?

India's land laws date back to the British rule and are ill-suited to the large infrastructure and housing projects the country needs to remove bottlenecks and sustain continued growth.

Several projects, including multi-billion-dollar investments by firms such as ArcelorMittal, POSCO and Tata Motors, have been delayed or abandoned due to villagers' protest over land acquisitions.

Companies say they want a robust system that will protect their investments, while the government wants to placate millions of rural voters before a general election in 2014.

COST OF REFORMS

Companies and analysts estimate that the bill will raise land costs by up to 350 percent, pushing up project costs by up to 40 percent.

Purchasers will be forced to pay six times the current market value to acquire rural plots, and twice the current market value for urban plots.

In addition, all government acquisitions and private purchases of more than 100 acres in rural areas and more than 50 acres in urban areas will be required to pay relief and rehabilitation fees to former owners.

Former land owners' families will be entitled to a new house, relocation costs, employment for one family member, 2,000 rupees ($42) per month for 20 years and a 20 percent share of any capital gains made by selling the land within ten years.

CORPORATES CRITICISE

While welcoming the bill's premise to tighten rules and set clear compensation amounts, executives across India's real-estate and infrastructure industries have criticised the bill, saying it will make projects prohibitively expensive.

Developers say the government should not get involved in deals between private firms and landowners, and have warned that delays caused by the cumbersome compensation rules could harm investment, capacity expansion and economic growth.

HOW LIKELY IS IT TO PASS?

A previous version of the bill was passed in 2007 by the lower house of parliament, but lapsed when parliament was dissolved for the 2009 federal elections.

The new draft will be debated by a standing committee, before it goes back to both houses of parliament. Both houses must agree on its contents for the bill to become law.

With support from opposition parties, the bill is likely to pass in December when parliament reconvenes, but could potentially be held up if debate is disrupted by other political issues, as has happened to other bills in previous sessions.



FACTBOX - Key facts on India`s proposed land bill - Reuters -


----------



## RiazHaq

Vinod2070 said:


> We went from $1 trillion to $2 trillions in 4 years. We can do it again.



Nominal per capita incomes in both India and Pakistan stand at just over $1200 a year, according to figures released in May and June of 2011 by the two governments. This translates to about $3100 per capita in terms of PPP (purchasing power parity). Using a more generous PPP correction factor of 2.9 for India as claimed by Economic Survey of India 2011 rather than the 2.5 estimated by IMF for both neighbors, the PPP GDP per capita for Indian and Pakistan work out to $3532 and $3135 respectively. 

But Looking at the increase in nominal GDP alone can be quite misleading in judging the health of any economy.

Nearly 10% inflation has pushed India's nominal GDP to about $1.5 trillion in 2011, still well below $2 trillion you claim. 

Haq's Musings: India and Pakistan Per Capita GDPs at $3,100 in 2010-11


----------



## Roybot

RiazHaq said:


> Nominal per capita incomes in both India and Pakistan stand at just over $1200 a year, according to figures released in May and June of 2011 by the two governments. This translates to about $3100 per capita in terms of PPP (purchasing power parity). Using a more generous PPP correction factor of 2.9 for India as claimed by Economic Survey of India 2011 *rather than the 2.5 estimated by IMF for both neighbors*, the PPP GDP per capita for Indian and Pakistan work out to $3532 and $3135 respectively.
> 
> But Looking at the increase in nominal GDP alone can be quite misleading in judging the health of any economy.
> 
> Nearly 10% inflation has pushed India's nominal GDP to about $1.5 trillion in 2011, still well below $2 trillion you claim.
> 
> Haq's Musings: India and Pakistan Per Capita GDPs at $3,100 in 2010-11



Any link for that figure?


----------



## karan.1970

RiazHaq said:


> Nominal per capita incomes in both India and Pakistan stand at just over $1200 a year, according to figures released in May and June of 2011 by the two governments. This translates to about $3100 per capita in terms of PPP (purchasing power parity). Using a more generous PPP correction factor of 2.9 for India as claimed by Economic Survey of India 2011 rather than the 2.5 estimated by IMF for both neighbors, the PPP GDP per capita for Indian and Pakistan work out to $3532 and $3135 respectively.
> 
> But Looking at the increase in nominal GDP alone can be quite misleading in judging the health of any economy.
> 
> Nearly 10% inflation has pushed India's nominal GDP to about $1.5 trillion in 2011, still well below $2 trillion you claim.
> 
> Haq's Musings: India and Pakistan Per Capita GDPs at $3,100 in 2010-11



Inflation rate in India in jul 2011 = 8.43
Inflation rate in Pakistan in jul 2011 = 13.8

looks like the so called inflation push in Pakistan is almost double of that of India..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RiazHaq

roy_gourav said:


> Any link for that figure?



Go check out the link I gave you to find several other links to supporting data. 

Haq's Musings: India and Pakistan Per Capita GDPs at $3,100 in 2010-11

---------- Post added at 11:23 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:22 AM ----------




karan.1970 said:


> Inflation rate in India in jul 2011 = 8.43
> Inflation rate in Pakistan in jul 2011 = 13.8
> 
> looks like the so called inflation push in Pakistan is almost double of that of India..



Where did you learn math?


----------



## karan.1970

RiazHaq said:


> Nearly 10% inflation has pushed India's nominal GDP to about $1.5 trillion in 2011, still well below $2 trillion you claim.



India Gross Domestic Product (GDP)

1729 billion..

---------- Post added at 11:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:54 PM ----------




RiazHaq said:


> Go check out the link I gave you to find several other links to supporting data.
> 
> Haq's Musings: India and Pakistan Per Capita GDPs at $3,100 in 2010-11
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:23 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:22 AM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you learn math?



Not from Riaz's school of half cooked numbers 

btw, where did you learn English.. ?? Remember the meaning of Almost ??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

RiazHaq said:


> Go check out the link I gave you to find several other links to supporting data.
> 
> Haq's Musings: India and Pakistan Per Capita GDPs at $3,100 in 2010-11




So you are talking about gdp per capita(PPP) in terms of international dollars right? *This is according to Sep 2011, World Economic Outlook Database.*







Report for Selected Countries and Subjects

*2011- Pakistan-$2720.531
India----$3703.453*

*So in 2011, there is a gap of almost $1000 dollars, in 2014 it will be $1500 and in 2016 it will be $2000*

Yep I think I would rather believe IMF's database than your blog.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Roybot

RiazHaq said:


> *Nominal per capita incomes in both India and Pakistan stand at just over $1200 a year,* according to figures released in May and June of 2011 by the two governments.
> 
> Haq's Musings: India and Pakistan Per Capita GDPs at $3,100 in 2010-11



Another lie.

*2011- GDP per capita*

*Pakistan--$1164.113
India------$ 1527.347
*







Report for Selected Countries and Subjects

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## RiazHaq

karan.1970 said:


> India Gross Domestic Product (GDP)
> 
> 1729 billion..
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:54 PM ----------



This figure of $1.7 trillion is much higher than the $1.5 trillion reported by Economic Survey of India in May, 2011. 

Here's an excerpt from Economic Times: 

_NEW DELHI: Per capita income of Indians grew by 17.9 per cent to Rs 54,835 in 2010-11 from Rs 46,492 in the year-ago period, according to the revised data released by the government today.

The new per capita income figure estimates on current market prices is over Rs 8,000 more than the previous estimate of Rs 46,492 calculated by the Central Statistical Organisation.

Per capita income means earnings of each Indian if the national income is evenly divided among the country's population.

However, the increase in per capita income was only about 6.5 per cent in 2010-11 if it is calculated on the prices of 2004-05 prices, which is a better way of comparison and broadly factors inflation._

Per capita income in 2010-11 at Rs 54,835 - Economic Times

Nominal per capita income in India stands at just over $1200 a year. Or $1.5 trillion for 2010-11 for its 1.2 billion people at $1218 per person. 

Haq's Musings: India and Pakistan Per Capita GDPs at $3,100 in 2010-11


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

RiazHaq said:


> This figure of $1.7 trillion is much higher than the $1.5 trillion reported by Economic Survey of India in May, 2011.
> 
> Here's an excerpt from Economic Times:
> 
> _NEW DELHI: Per capita income of Indians grew by 17.9 per cent to Rs 54,835 in 2010-11 from Rs 46,492 in the year-ago period, according to the revised data released by the government today.
> 
> The new per capita income figure estimates on current market prices is over Rs 8,000 more than the previous estimate of Rs 46,492 calculated by the Central Statistical Organisation.
> 
> Per capita income means earnings of each Indian if the national income is evenly divided among the country's population.
> 
> However, the increase in per capita income was only about 6.5 per cent in 2010-11 if it is calculated on the prices of 2004-05 prices, which is a better way of comparison and broadly factors inflation._
> 
> Per capita income in 2010-11 at Rs 54,835 - Economic Times
> 
> Nominal per capita incomes in stands at just over $1200 a year. Or $1.5 trillion for 2010-11.
> 
> Haq's Musings: India and Pakistan Per Capita GDPs at $3,100 in 2010-11



Entire post in factually incorrect .

Check out the latest numbers provided by world bank and IMF .

---------- Post added at 02:20 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:18 AM ----------




roy_gourav said:


> So you are talking about gdp per capita(PPP) in terms of international dollars right? *This is according to Sep 2011, World Economic Outlook Database.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Report for Selected Countries and Subjects
> 
> *2011- Pakistan-$2720.531
> India----$3703.453*
> 
> *So in 2011, there is a gap of almost $1000 dollars, in 2014 it will be $1500 and in 2016 it will be $2000*
> 
> Yep I think I would rather believe IMF's database than your blog.



Alhamdolillah...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The HBS Guy

roy_gourav said:


> Another lie.
> 
> *2011- GDP per capita*
> 
> *Pakistan--$1164.113
> India------$ 1527.347
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Report for Selected Countries and Subjects


 
Oh shut up!

We used to have case studies on 'Haq's musings' back at HBS. 

IMF etc. are just a bunch of clowns. 

'Haq's musings' is the new Bible of global economy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

The HBS Guy said:


> Oh shut up!
> 
> We used to have case studies on 'Haq's musings' back at HBS.
> 
> IMF etc. are just a bunch of clowns.
> 
> 'Haq's musings' is the new Bible of global economy.



hehehehehehehehehe


----------



## RiazHaq

roy_gourav said:


> Another lie.
> 
> *2011- GDP per capita*
> 
> *Pakistan--$1164.113
> India------$ 1527.347
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Report for Selected Countries and Subjects



These are not actuals...they are forecasts made in 2010 as signified by grey.

The actual figures released by the Economic Survey of each country for 2011 are about the same at just over $1200 per capita. 

Haq's Musings: India and Pakistan Per Capita GDPs at $3,100 in 2010-11


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

RiazHaq said:


> These are not actuals...they are forecasts made in 2010 as signified by grey.
> 
> The actual figures released by the Economic Survey of each country for 2011 are about the same at just over $1200 per capita.
> 
> Haq's Musings: India and Pakistan Per Capita GDPs at $3,100 in 2010-11



India has not released figures for 2011 yet sonny boy , you are reading out the figures India released for the year 2010 .

I don't think our economist friend for Pakistan understands that "2010-11" means the figures is for the year 2010 and not 2011 .

The figures for 2011 will be written as "2011-12" . So much for being an economist .

Right now for the figures of 2011 our best bet is the forecasts made by IMF .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RiazHaq

nick_indian said:


> India has not released figures for 2011 yet sonny boy , you are reading out the figures India released for the year 2010 .
> 
> I don't think our economist friend for Pakistan understands that "2010-11" means the figures is for the year 2010 and not 2011 .
> 
> The figures for 2011 will be written as "2011-12" . So much for being an economist .
> 
> Right now for the figures of 2011 our best bet is the forecasts made by IMF .



Nonsense!

The figures I have provided were released in May 2011 by India and in July 2011 by Pakistan. This is the only apples-to-apples comparison that is valid. The rest is irrelevant. 

Economic Survey of Pakistan 2010-11 puts the nation's population at 177 million and nominal gdp at $222 billion or $1254 per person. 

And Economic Survey of India 2010-2011 says India's population is 1.2 billion and puts nominal GDP at $1.46 trillion or $1218 per person.


----------



## RiazHaq

There are a lot of different figures and forecasts floating around different websites and publications that significantly overstate India's GDP and understate Pakistan's.

The figures I have posted in my recent blog posts were released in May 2011 by India and in July 2011 by Pakistan. This is the only apples-to-apples comparison that is valid. The rest is irrelevant.

Economic Survey of Pakistan 2010-11 puts the nation's population at 177 million and nominal gdp at $222 billion or $1254 per person.

And Economic Survey of India 2010-2011 says India's population is 1.2 billion and puts nominal GDP at $1.46 trillion or $1218 per person.

Per capita income in 2010-11 at Rs 54,835 - Economic Times

http://www.infopak.gov.pk/EconomicSurvey/Highlights.pdf


----------



## lepziboy

RiazHaq said:


> There are a lot of different figures and forecasts floating around different websites and publications that significantly overstate India's GDP and understate Pakistan's.
> 
> The figures I have posted in my recent blog posts were released in May 2011 by India and in July 2011 by Pakistan. This is the only apples-to-apples comparison that is valid. The rest is irrelevant.
> 
> Economic Survey of Pakistan 2010-11 puts the nation's population at 177 million and nominal gdp at $222 billion or $1254 per person.
> 
> And Economic Survey of India 2010-2011 says India's population is 1.2 billion and puts nominal GDP at $1.46 trillion or $1218 per person.
> 
> Per capita income in 2010-11 at Rs 54,835 - Economic Times
> 
> http://www.infopak.gov.pk/EconomicSurvey/Highlights.pdf


its a 1.72 trillion economy


----------



## RiazHaq

lepziboy said:


> its a 1.72 trillion economy



Yes, you are right. 

I just located a document by Economic Survey of India which puts it at INR 78.78 trillion which is about $1.75 trillion at INR 45 to a US dollar. 

http://indiabudget.nic.in/es2010-11/echap-01.pdf


----------



## Roybot

RiazHaq said:


> These are not actuals...*they are forecasts made in 2010 as signified by grey.*
> 
> The actual figures released by the Economic Survey of each country for 2011 are about the same at just over $1200 per capita.



So is the figure released by government of India. Its an advanced estimate. Look at the difference over the years.











Report for Selected Countries and Subjects




> India: Gross domestic product, current prices (National currency)
> Source: IMF Staff. The original data is in calendar years from 1997. Prior to 1997, IMF staff converted fiscal-year data to calendar years by taking 3/4 data of year t and 1/4 data of year t+1 as data for calendar year t. *Moreover, since quarterly data do not add up to the annual data adjustments are made to the quarterly data, hence they differ slightly from the official figures.
> Latest actual data: 2010. Official data for the latest year are advanced estimates.* Data available on quarter-by-quarter basis.



So what you see in the Government of India report, is just the sum of quarterly data, and as has been the case in the past, the quarterly data doesn't add up to annual data, so annual data is always more. 

========================================================================

The whole point of this unnecessary comparison between the economies was brought in by you, because, Vinod said that India is a 2 trillion dollar economy now. And according to the IMF end of this fiscal year, India's economy will be $1.843 Trillion. So lets just leave it at that.






Report for Selected Countries and Subjects

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RiazHaq

roy_gourav said:


> So is the figure released by government of India. Its an advanced estimate. Look at the difference over the years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Report for Selected Countries and Subjects
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what you see in the Government of India report, is just the sum of quarterly data, and as has been the case in the past, the quarterly data doesn't add up to annual data, so annual data is always more.
> 
> ========================================================================
> 
> The whole point of this unnecessary comparison between the economies was brought in by you, because, Vinod said that India is a 2 trillion dollar economy now. And according to the IMF end of this fiscal year, India's economy will be $1.843 Trillion. So lets just leave it at that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Report for Selected Countries and Subjects



$2 trillion gdp is in your imagination not backed by any real data. I won't believe it until I see it from Economic Survey of India in a formal report.


----------



## Roybot

RiazHaq said:


> $2 trillion gdp is in your imagination not backed by any real data. I won't believe it until I see it from Economic Survey of India in a formal report.



I never said it was $2 Trillion, but according to the latest IMF figures, it will be $1.843 dollars this year, and come next year it will surpass $2 Tillion mark.

Nothing more to add to this.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Vinod2070

This is about Indian economy not the Pakistan or Afghanistan economy.

It is foolish to compare the two economies anyway that are apart by an order of magnitude and the difference is only growing as we speak.

To others, India had already crossed the Japanese economy by PPP about three years back when our PPP rate was revised by IMF (also done for China and a few other countries) and this resulted in a downward revision of our GDP PPP by almost 30%. I don't think that exercise was done for our smaller neighbors.

I am glad to see that our manufacturing potential is in the process of being realized. The manufacturing push is needed to take India to the next step in the journey to a poverty free India.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RiazHaq

Vinod2070 said:


> This is about Indian economy not the Pakistan or Afghanistan economy.
> 
> It is foolish to compare the two economies anyway that are apart by an order of magnitude and the difference is only growing as we speak.
> 
> To others, India had already crossed the Japanese economy by PPP about three years back when our PPP rate was revised by IMF (also done for China and a few other countries) and this resulted in a downward revision of our GDP PPP by almost 30%. I don't think that exercise was done for our smaller neighbors.
> 
> I am glad to see that our manufacturing potential is in the process of being realized. The manufacturing push is needed to take India to the next step in the journey to a poverty free India.



Since when is $1.75 trillion an order of magnitude higher than $220 billion?


----------



## Vinod2070

^^ Are you pulling these figures from your hat?

2010 figures:
*
India 1,631,970
Pakistan 176,870

Ratio: 9.26*

And guess who is growing faster!

Anyway, don't bring Pakistan in this thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RiazHaq

Vinod2070 said:


> ^^ Are you pulling these figures from your hat?
> 
> 2010 figures:
> *
> India 1,631,970
> Pakistan 176,870
> 
> Ratio: 9.26*
> 
> And guess who is growing faster!
> 
> Anyway, don't bring Pakistan in this thread.



We have just been through establishing $1.75 trillion as India's GDP per Economic Survey of India and $220 billion as Pak GDP per Economic Survey of Pakistan. 

But you keep making comparisons while quoting bogus figures to make your bogus point, and then suggest not comparing.


----------



## Spitfighter

RiazHaq said:


> We have just been through establishing $1.75 trillion as India's GDP per Economic Survey of India and $220 billion as Pak GDP per Economic Survey of Pakistan.
> 
> But you keep making comparisons while quoting bogus figures to make your bogus point, and then suggest not comparing.



Well you're the one who brought up Pakistan in the first place. Don't ruin a good thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vinod2070

RiazHaq said:


> We have just been through establishing $1.75 trillion as India's GDP per Economic Survey of India and $220 billion as Pak GDP per Economic Survey of Pakistan.
> 
> But you keep making comparisons while quoting bogus figures to make your bogus point, and then suggest not comparing.



Why are these bogus? They are the vetted results for last year.


----------



## jha

RiazHaq said:


> We have just been through establishing $1.75 trillion as India's GDP per Economic Survey of India and $220 billion as Pak GDP per Economic Survey of Pakistan.
> 
> But you keep making comparisons while quoting bogus figures to make your bogus point, and then suggest not comparing.



Here is something for you to ponder over..

Highest-ever fiscal deficit at Rs1.336tr | Newspaper | DAWN.COM


----------



## RiazHaq

jha said:


> Here is something for you to ponder over..
> 
> Highest-ever fiscal deficit at Rs1.336tr | Newspaper | DAWN.COM



Yes, it's a problem. But India's fiscal deficit of 5.1% of gdp is only slightly better. And India's current account deficit is a lot worse than Pakistan's. 

In fact Pakistan had a small current account surplus of over half a billion dollars last year ending in June 2011, and India had a current account deficit. 

Haq's Musings: Soaring Chinese Imports and Twin Deficits Worry India


----------



## Vinod2070

^^ You are out of your league here. Indian trade is several times your GDP and is only increasing at a furious pace.

Individual Indian cities have more exports than the whole of Pakistan. Don't even try to compare here.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## karan.1970

RiazHaq said:


> Yes, it's a problem. But India's fiscal deficit of 5.1% of gdp is only slightly better. And India's current account deficit is a lot worse than Pakistan's.
> 
> In fact Pakistan had a small current account surplus of over half a billion dollars last year ending in June 2011, and India had a current account deficit.
> 
> Haq's Musings: Soaring Chinese Imports and Twin Deficits Worry India



The current account jump Pakistan got last year was primarily driven by increased remittances which seems like a short term phenomenon, since the current account for Pakistan has already turned negative in the 1st months of new year..

http://www.dawn.com/2011/09/20/july-august-current-account-negative.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RiazHaq

karan.1970 said:


> The current account jump Pakistan got last year was primarily driven by increased remittances which seems like a short term phenomenon, since the current account for Pakistan has already turned negative in the 1st months of new year..
> 
> July-August current account negative | Business | DAWN.COM



With the India story unraveling due to big corruption scandals and governance deficit this year, the FDI fell by 28%, the second consecutive year of decline and the first such large decline since the opening up of the economy in 1991-92. As a result of this decline, the present level of $27 billion of FDI inflows is the lowest in four years.

Spurred by a tidal wave of hot money from the US Federal Reserve stimulus, the big drop in Indian FDI has been largely offset by the surge in FII in the last two years. In fact, the outflow of $15 billion was more than made up by inflows of $29 billion &#8212; their highest ever &#8212; in 2009-10. This level was largely maintained in 2010-11 as well, with a small increase. These hot money inflows continue to be a source of instability in the face of the Indian Central Bankers attempts to cool rising inflation. Such hot money inflows accounted for 58% of India's forex reserves in March 2010 compared to 47.9% in 2009, according to the Financial Express. 

Haq's Musings: Indian Economy Slowing to "Hindu Rate of Growth"?


----------



## bandit

RiazHaq said:


> With the India story unraveling ...(Haqs Fantasies)....o the Financial Express.
> 
> Haq's Musings: Indian Economy Slowing to "Hindu Rate of Growth"?



As usual Mr. Haq's bag of lies, easily disproved...



> Mumbai: The net foreign direct investment (FDI) inflow in India is expected to improve sharply to USD 19.5 billion during FY 12 as compared to USD 7.1 billion in FY 11 on account of robust and sustainable economy, the Centre for Monitoring Indian Economy (CMIE) said in its monthly review here.
> *As per the review, FDI inflows during the first two months of FY 12 were much higher at USD 7.4 billion compared to USD 3.6 billion during the corresponding period of FY 11.*
> 
> *Since higher FDI inflows are more than made up for the lower FII inflows*, total foreign investments during April-May 2011 were much higher at USD 9.7 billion compared to USD 7.8 billion during April-May 2010.
> 'FDI inflow to rise sharply to $ 19.5 bn'




Now Mr. Haq, why don't you get over your inferiority complex berating Indian economy and trying to bring it to Pakistans level, rather try improving Pakistans economy to Indias level.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RiazHaq

bandit said:


> As usual Mr. Haq's bag of lies, easily disproved...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now Mr. Haq, why don't you get over your inferiority complex berating Indian economy and trying to bring it to Pakistans level, rather try improving Pakistans economy to Indias level.



In spite of the Pakistani economy being in the mess it's in today, here are the facts for the 2000-2010 decade:

1. Pakistan topped job creation in South Asia, with India being a distant fourth, according to a recent World Bank report. 

Haq's Musings: Pakistan Tops South Asia Jobs Growth 2000-2010

2. Pakistan's graduation levels are higher than India's at all levels, according to Harvard researchers Barro and Lee.

Haq's Musings: Pakistan Ahead of India in Graduation Rates at All Levels

3. Pakistan's middle class of 40% of its population is much larger than India's 25%, according to an ADB report released last year. 

Haq's Musings: Pakistan's Growing Middle Class Responds to Challenge

4. Pakistan is much more urbanized than India, according to UN Population Fund.

Haq's Musings: Urbanization in Pakistan Highest in South Asia


----------



## jha

RiazHaq said:


> In spite of the Pakistani economy being in the mess it's in today, here are the facts for the 2000-2010 decade:
> 
> 1. Pakistan topped job creation in South Asia, with India being a distant fourth, according to a recent World Bank report.
> 
> Haq's Musings: Pakistan Tops South Asia Jobs Growth 2000-2010
> 
> 2. Pakistan's graduation levels are higher than India's at all levels, according to Harvard researchers Barro and Lee.
> 
> Haq's Musings: Pakistan Ahead of India in Graduation Rates at All Levels
> 
> 3. Pakistan's middle class of 40% of its population is much larger than India's 25%, according to an ADB report released last year.
> 
> Haq's Musings: Pakistan's Growing Middle Class Responds to Challenge
> 
> 4. Pakistan is much more urbanized than India, according to UN Population Fund.
> 
> Haq's Musings: Urbanization in Pakistan Highest in South Asia



Any other and reliable source..?


----------



## RiazHaq

jha said:


> Any other and reliable source..?



The reliable sources like the World Bank, ADB, Harvard University, and UN population fund, etc. are cited and linked in each of my posts. Now it's your homework to follow the links and read.


----------



## Roybot

RiazHaq said:


> 2. Pakistan's graduation levels are higher than India's at all levels, according to Harvard researchers Barro and Lee.
> 
> Haq's Musings: Pakistan Ahead of India in Graduation Rates at All Levels



I have mentioned it to you earlier, that the data for India is wrong and outdated.* Comparing the data for India from year 1990, to Pakistan's latest data from year 2010. So the comparison is not valid.
*

Here's the* educational attainment data for India from the year 2004, from another source,* mind you the 2010/11 figures have gone up since. And its much better than the 3.9% figure for Pakistan.





_Source: Riboud, Savchenko and Tan (2006), based on various rounds of the National Sample Survey for India and on Barrow and Lee (2004) international data on education, for China. _

Published here, http://economics.ouls.ox.ac.uk/12991/1/gprg-wps-071.pdf, on *page number 4.*

You can continue comparing India's old data to the latest ones from Pakistan, but you are only going to mislead your own readers

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RiazHaq

roy_gourav said:


> I have mentioned it to you earlier, that the data for India is wrong and outdated.* Comparing the data for India from year 1990, to Pakistan's latest data from year 2010. So the comparison is not valid.
> *
> 
> Here's the* educational attainment data for India from the year 2004, from another source,* mind you the 2010/11 figures have gone up since. And its much better than the 3.9% figure for Pakistan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Source: Riboud, Savchenko and Tan (2006), based on various rounds of the National Sample Survey for India and on Barrow and Lee (2004) international data on education, for China. _
> 
> Published here, http://economics.ouls.ox.ac.uk/12991/1/gprg-wps-071.pdf, on *page number 4.*
> 
> You can continue comparing India's old data to the latest ones from Pakistan, but you are only going to mislead your own readers



India has a big drop-out problem which data in your link does not address. 

In fact. you are misleading your readers by offering this link to data which only deals with enrollment and attendance rates, not graduation rates.


----------



## Inqhilab

RiazHaq said:


> riazhaq.com



IMF Estimaties for next 5 years

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

H.S.Shergill said:


> IMF Estimaties for next 5 years



No point in showing him the charts..He will again comeout with some own created skewed chart and will give you a link to his blog...

---------- Post added at 12:51 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:49 AM ----------




RiazHaq said:


> India has a big drop-out problem which data in your link does not address.
> 
> In fact. you are misleading your readers by offering this link to data which only deals with enrollment and attendance rates, not graduation rates.



What does above Secondary mean ..?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The HBS Guy

jha said:


> No point in showing him the charts..He will again comeout with some own created skewed chart and will give you a link to his blog...
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:51 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:49 AM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> What does above Secondary mean ..?



I look at investment opportunities throughout the world for a living. Comparing world stats and digging them out when not accessible is what I get paid for. 

I have a lot of copyrighted material which will probably bring this whole site down if posted due to its sheer volume. 

...but I prefer to just lay back, laugh and enjoy this Haq guy's 'musings'.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RiazHaq

H.S.Shergill said:


> IMF Estimaties for next 5 years



IMF has been notoriously wrong in its forecasts. It simply extrapolates the current trend without much thought, and with little regard to the past history. 

Let's check back in a year or two to see how off the mark IMF is. 

Haq's Musings: A Brief History of Pakistani Economy 1947-2010


----------



## RiazHaq

The HBS Guy said:


> I look at investment opportunities throughout the world for a living. Comparing world stats and digging them out when not accessible is what I get paid for.
> 
> I have a lot of copyrighted material which will probably bring this whole site down if posted due to its sheer volume.
> 
> ...but I prefer to just lay back, laugh and enjoy this Haq guy's 'musings'.



This kind of "secret evidence" is of no value to any one, and the Wall Street types have a very bad track record anyway. They almost caused the collapse of US economy....and recovery still looks a long way off. And GS is laying off a bunch of such "smarties" as we speak. 

Haq's Musings: Gaussian Copula: The Formula That Wrecked the World Economy


----------



## Roybot

RiazHaq said:


> *India has a big drop-out problem which data in your link does not address. *
> 
> In fact. you are misleading your readers by offering this link to data which only deals with enrollment and attendance rates, not graduation rates.



Good grief, do you know the definition of *Education Attainment*? Here, let me help you, "*Educational attainment is a term commonly used by statisticians to refer to the highest degree of education an individual has completed.*"






Page 5, _Worldbank||The Knowledge Economy and Education and Training in South Asia: 
A Mapping Exercise of Available Survey Data -Michelle Riboud, Yevgeniya Savchenko, and Hong Tan_

And from page 4,



> For India, the NSS defines the following education levels as follows: i*lliterate &#8211; not literate, literate through attending NFEC/AEC, TLC, others, literate but below primary; primary &#8211; primary or middle school completed; secondary &#8211; secondary or higher secondary; above secondary &#8211; graduate and above. *
> 
> For Pakistan, the PIHS education categories are: illiterate &#8211; not literate, completed classes 1-4 (less than primary); primary &#8211; completed classes 5-9 (primary or middle school completed); secondary &#8211; completed classes 10-13 (secondary or higher secondary); and above secondary &#8211; BA, BS and above.



You are just clutching at straws mate, and as I said earlier misleading your readers.
=========================================================================

*These are the gross enrollment rates. *











This is the figure, which includes the drops outs too, which is why its considerably higher than the educational attainment figures.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The HBS Guy

RiazHaq said:


> This kind of "secret evidence" is of no value to any one, and the Wall Street types have a very bad track record anyway. They almost caused the collapse of US economy....and recovery still looks a long way off. And GS is laying off a bunch of such "smarties" as we speak.
> 
> Haq's Musings: Gaussian Copula: The Formula That Wrecked the World Economy


*
How Pretty!*

A Pakistani talking of track records of groups of people.


----------



## CaptainJackSparrow

*Ok Guys. Enough of Haq's trollings. Let's get this thread back on track. *

---------------------------------------

*U.S. agency to give $150 million for solar powered towers to India*

The Hindu : Business / Economy : U.S. agency to give $150 million for solar powered towers to India


----------



## CaptainJackSparrow

Indo-US goods trade to touch $100 billion by 2014 - Hindustan Times

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RiazHaq

roy_gourav said:


> Good grief, do you know the definition of *Education Attainment*? Here, let me help you, "*Educational attainment is a term commonly used by statisticians to refer to the highest degree of education an individual has completed.*"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Page 5, _Worldbank||The Knowledge Economy and Education and Training in South Asia:
> A Mapping Exercise of Available Survey Data -Michelle Riboud, Yevgeniya Savchenko, and Hong Tan_
> 
> And from page 4,
> 
> 
> 
> You are just clutching at straws mate, and as I said earlier misleading your readers.
> =========================================================================
> 
> *These are the gross enrollment rates. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the figure, which includes the drops outs too, which is why its considerably higher than the educational attainment figures.



Now let's see who's misleading readers here.

Not only are you referring to old data, you are also confused about the difference between enrollment and graduation rates.

Here's the the latest data from Barro and Lee of Harvard University:






Education Level.......India........Pakistan

Primary (Total)........20.9..........21.8

Primary (Completed)....18.9..........19.3

Secondary(Total).......40.7..........34.6

Secondary(Completed)...0.9...........22.5

College(Total).........5.8...........5.5

College(Completed).....3.1...........3.9

Haq's Musings: Pakistan Ahead of India in Graduation Rates at All Levels

---------- Post added at 08:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:51 PM ----------

Now let's see who's misleading readers here.

Not only are you referring to old data, you are also confused about the difference between enrollment and graduation rates.

Here's the the latest data from Barro and Lee of Harvard University:






Education Level.......India........Pakistan

Primary (Total)........20.9..........21.8

Primary (Completed)....18.9..........19.3

Secondary(Total).......40.7..........34.6

Secondary(Completed)...0.9...........22.5

College(Total).........5.8...........5.5

College(Completed).....3.1...........3.9

Haq's Musings: Pakistan Ahead of India in Graduation Rates at All Levels


----------



## Night_Raven

@ Riaz : This is the India Economy Thread , you have a habit of derailing every thread with your India vs Pakistan BS.

Guys , lets get back to the thread ....

*Honda starts work on 1,000-cr Kolar plant*

BANGALORE: In Honda, Karnataka has managed to get another big automotive giant to drop anchor in the state after Japanese car major Toyota, and Swedish bus manufacturer, Volvo. Honda Motorcycle & Scooter India (HSMI) a whollyowned subsidiary of Honda Motor Company, Japan, has begun work in setting up of its 3rd manufacturing facility in India, at Kolar (near Bangalore ), at an investment of Rs 1,000 crore. 

The facility, which is spread across 350,000 sq metres, will become operational in the first half of 2013 with an annual production capacity of 1.2 million units. Both scooters and motorcycles will be produced at this facility . HMSI's product line-up in India includes three automatic scooters, six motorcycles in the 110cc to 250 cc segment, and three superbikes in the 1000cc segment that are imported as completely built units. 

Once the new plant becomes operational HMSI's total annual production capacity will go up to 4 million units per annum, including 1.6 million units at its first plant at Manesar, Haryana, and 1.2 million units at its second plant in Tapukara (Rajasthan). Speaking at the foundation stone laying ceremony of the new plant, Keita Muramatsu , president & CEO, HSMI, said the increase in capacity by the addition of the new plant would prepare the company for further growth, cut down the waiting period of vehicles, and cater to rising demand in India's 11.32 million units two-wheeler market . At present three products -- Activa, Shine and Unicorn -- have an average waiting period of three months, which the company wants to bring down to 15 days to 30 days. 

"India is too big a market. We have two facilities in the north, but we needed a facility in the south and in particular Karnataka as it is one of the big southern markets for HSMI," said Muramatsu. The southern region is the largest for HMSI, accounting for 30% its total sales. Company officials said that a number of ancillary units will come up around its new plant, which will help them have a localization level of 80%. As of 2010, HMSI had a 13% market share in the Indian two-wheeler market, which it plans to increase to 14% (21 lakh units) by the end of December 2011. 

While HMSI enjoys a 40% market share in the scooter segment, it has only a 7% market share in the motorcycle segment. HMSI sold 16.56 lakh units in 2010-11 , a growth of 30% over the 12.7 lakh units of the previous fiscal. Scooter sales account for 54% of the total sales.

Honda starts work on 1,000-cr Kolar plant - The Times of India

---------- Post added at 09:36 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:35 AM ----------

*PowerGrid to start supply from Mundra*

NEW DELHI: State-run utility PowerGrid has switched on a Rs 5,000-crore transmission line to wheel electricity from the Mundra power project in Gujarat. The completion of the link will pave the way for the Tata Group to crank up the country's first ultra-mega power project ( UMPP).

The 770-km line links Mundra-Bachau-Ranchodpura areas and has been laid across creek areas of the Arabian Sea. 

Power-Grid faced problems of water-logging due to heavy rains and right-of-way issues during construction. It is ready to wheel power from two units of the Mundra project, each with 800 MW capacity.

PowerGrid to start supply from Mundra - The Times of India

Gujarat firing on all cylinders ....


----------



## Vinod2070

H.S.Shergill said:


> IMF Estimaties for next 5 years



There is something called scavenging. A mad scavenging for numbers from anywhere, from any period and of any kind, to try and make a picture that one wants to create. This is what some pathetic unemployed bloggers seem to be doing, in addition to pathetically and shamelessly promoting their own blog and presenting it as some kind of source.

Alas, the picture doesn't fool anyone. The scavenging nature of the blog and the blogger is all too apparent.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

CaptainJackSparrow said:


> Indo-US goods trade to touch $100 billion by 2014 - Hindustan Times



Thats a wonderful news...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Roybot

RiazHaq said:


> Now let's see who's misleading readers here.
> 
> Not only are you referring to old data, you are also confused about the difference between enrollment and graduation rates.
> 
> Here's the the latest data from Barro and Lee of Harvard University:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Education Level.......India........Pakistan
> 
> Primary (Total)........20.9..........21.8
> 
> Primary (Completed)....18.9..........19.3
> 
> Secondary(Total).......40.7..........34.6
> 
> Secondary(Completed)...0.9...........22.5
> 
> College(Total).........5.8...........5.5
> 
> College(Completed).....3.1...........3.9
> 
> Haq's Musings: Pakistan Ahead of India in Graduation Rates at All Levels




 Firstly I don't have any readers. I don't go around looking for any figure which shows Pakistan doing better than India, and put it up o my blog. 

Secondly, do you ever bother to read at least?

From the world bank report, I quoted earlier,it clearly explains what they mean by educational attainment rates. I ll quote for you once again,



> For India, the NSS defines the following education levels as follows:* illiterate &#8211; not literate, literate through attending NFEC/AEC, TLC, others, literate but below primary; primary &#8211; primary or middle school completed; secondary &#8211; secondary or higher secondary; above secondary &#8211; graduate and above. *
> 
> For Pakistan, the PIHS education categories are: *illiterate &#8211; not literate, completed classes 1-4 (less than primary); primary &#8211; completed classes 5-9 (primary or middle school completed); secondary &#8211; completed classes 10-13 (secondary or higher secondary); and above secondary &#8211; BA, BS and above.*



Now once you have read that, look at this chart.







==================================================================

And I clearly understand the difference between Educational Attainment Rate, and Enrollment Rate, which is why I posted the Gross Enrollment Rate graphs in post#1882, to distinguish it from educational attainment rate. Its you who need to understand the meaning and definition of "*educational attainment*"

There is a reason why all these reports, categorically don't use the Barro-Lee figures for countries where the national household survey figures are available, which is more accurate.

Looks like you just want to take the Barro and Lee paper as the absolute truth, and all other reports/papers are worthless for you. If thats your mindset, then any further discussion is futile.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RiazHaq

roy_gourav said:


> And I clearly understand the difference between Educational Attainment Rate, and Enrollment Rate, which is why I posted the Gross Enrollment Rate graphs in post#1882, to distinguish it from educational attainment rate. Its you who need to understand the meaning and definition of "*educational attainment*"
> 
> There is a reason why all these reports, categorically don't use the Barro-Lee figures for countries where the national household survey figures are available, which is more accurate.
> 
> Looks like you just want to take the Barro and Lee paper as the absolute truth, and all other reports/papers are worthless for you. If thats your mindset, then any further discussion is futile.



Let me make three points and hope that we can agree:

1. The reports and data you are citing are older than the Barro & Lee data.

2. The reports you are citing do not offer any data on "completion" or graduation rate at each level as Barro-Lee does.

3. Unlike the people and reports you cite, Barrow and Lee are serious researchers at Harvard who understand data and know how to interpret it, and are therefore more credible. 

Besides, there are other sources such as the UNDP HDI report that corroborates the fact that Pakistanis have more years of schooling than Indians, and ranks Pakistan higher than India on education. 

_According to the (UNDP) report, life expectancy at birth in India is 64.4 years, while in Pakistan it is 67.2 years. In Bangladesh, life expectancy is 66.9 years.

Similarly, mean years of schooling in India is 4.4 years while in Pakistan and Bangladesh it is 4.9 and 4.8 years respectively.
_
Pakistan ahead of India on human development indices: UN report - Hindustan Times


----------



## Night_Raven

*500 MW Unit at NTPC- Farakka attains Full Load*

500 MW Unit of NTPC- Farakka stage III was declared Commercial on attaining full load on 28th Sept.,2011 by Shri Pranab Mukherjee, Hon&#8217;ble Union Minister of Finance and Hon&#8217;ble Union Minister of Power and Shri Sushilkumar Shinde at Murshidabad in West Bengal..With this unit the total installed capacity of Farakka has become 2100 MW.

Shri K.C. Venugopal, Hon&#8217;ble Union Minister of State for Power; Shri Manish Gupta, Hon&#8217;ble Minister In-charge, Dept. of Power & NCES Govt. of West Bengal; Shri Arup Roy Choudhury ,CMD NTPC, Directors of NTPC and other eminent leaders and citizens of West Bengal were present.

500 MW Unit at NTPC- Farakka attains Full Load

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

when a wannabe economist can't tell the difference between numbers for the year 2011 and numbers for the year 2010-11 then yoyou can imagine how much his knowledge . no point debating with him .

The world will believe what IMF and World Bank say not Mr. Haq .Those institutions have been around since before mr haq was probably even born or atleast since before mr haq even knew what Economics means ( if he does know now ) .

I am glad that IMF and world bank puts its numbers on its website to negate such BS propoganda from people on the net .

another thing i would like ask the mods is , that this thread is specifically about indian economy and Mr. Haq has come here and derailed it royally by discussing Pakistani economy but the MODS have not taken any action. Can't help but call it anti-Indian bias playing out on this forum . If Indians would derail the Pakistani economy thread trolling like this you would see bans being handed out like 'Prasad' after a pooja( worship) .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Roybot

RiazHaq said:


> Let me make three points and hope that we can agree:
> 
> 1. The reports and data you are citing are older than the Barro & Lee data.
> 
> 2. The reports you are citing do not offer any data on "completion" or graduation rate at each level as Barro-Lee does.
> 
> 3. Unlike the people and reports you cite, Barrow and Lee are serious researchers at Harvard who understand data and know how to interpret it, and are therefore more credible.



Am not going to reply to off topic comments, lets first conclude this "educational attainment" debate first.

1. Once again, I have mentioned it earlier to you that, the last actual data from India that Barro-Lee used in their paper, is from 1991. Rest are extrapolated based on the old figures. 







_Apendix Table: Page 46, A New Data Set of Educational Attainment in the World, 1950_

========================================================================

2. Please read the definition of "educational attainment" I quoted from the Worldbank report, in post #1882 and again in post #1890.

So yes the World Bank report I quoted from, does show the "graduation" and "completion" figures, because thats what "educational attainment means".

========================================================================
3. World Bank reports are reliable enough for the world over, should be for you too.






^^From Barrow & Lee, can you explain to me how come 5.8% Indians aged 15 and above are enrolling in tertiary education, when only 1.3% are completing their secondary education?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## RiazHaq

roy_gourav said:


> 1. Once again, I have mentioned it earlier to you that, the last actual data from India that Barro-Lee used in their paper, is from 1991. Rest are extrapolated based on the old figures.









Attainment does not mean completion, a distinction clearly made by Barrow & Lee. Hence separate percentages for each. 



roy_gourav said:


> 2. Please read the definition of "educational attainment" I quoted from the Worldbank report....
> 
> So yes the World Bank report I quoted from, does show the "graduation" and "completion" figures, because thats what "educational attainment means".
> 
> ========================================================================
> 3. World Bank reports are reliable enough for the world over, should be for you too.
> 
> ^^From Barrow & Lee, can you explain to me how come 5.8% Indians aged 15 and above are enrolling in tertiary education, when only 1.3% are completing their secondary education?



Primary and Secondary levels include people of 15-19 age group, and tertiary level includes all people above the age of 19. 

You need to actually read the Barro Lee report and download the data to understand it. 

Here's the link: A New Data Set of Educational Attainment in the World, 1950-2010


----------



## RiazHaq

Currently, there is a big debate in India on Planning Commission's new poverty line of only 32 rupees (urban) and just 26 rupees (rural) per day. 

In spite of recent poverty declines with its rapid economic expansion, India still has higher poverty rates than Pakistan, according to a 2011 World Bank report titled "Perspectives on poverty in India : stylized facts from survey data" released in 2011.






Overall, the latest World Bank data shows that India's poverty rate of 27.5%, based on India's current poverty line of $1.03 per person per day, is more than 10 percentage points higher than Pakistan's 17.2%. Assam (urban), Punjab and Himachal Pradesh are the only three Indian states with lower poverty rates than Pakistan's.

Haq's Musings: World Bank on Poverty Across India in 2011


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

RiazHaq said:


> Currently, there is a big debate in India on Planning Commission's new poverty line of only 32 rupees (urban) and just 26 rupees (rural) per day.
> 
> In spite of recent poverty declines with its rapid economic expansion, India still has higher poverty rates than Pakistan, according to a 2011 World Bank report titled "Perspectives on poverty in India : stylized facts from survey data" released in 2011.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall, the latest World Bank data shows that India's poverty rate of 27.5%, based on India's current poverty line of $1.03 per person per day, is more than 10 percentage points higher than Pakistan's 17.2%. Assam (urban), Punjab and Himachal Pradesh are the only three Indian states with lower poverty rates than Pakistan's.
> 
> Haq's Musings: World Bank on Poverty Across India in 2011



These numbers are from the 2005 data that was collected in the mid-term world bank MDG monitoring report .

The MDG report also suggests that by 2015 Indian poverty rate by World bank measure would be down to 22.4 % .

http://web.worldbank.org/WBSITE/EXTERNAL/EXTDEC/EXTGLOBALMONITOR/EXTGLOMONREP2011/0,,contentMDK:22885524~pagePK:64168445~piPK:64168309~theSitePK:7856232,00.html

check out the table in box 1.1 



Btw , you are offtopic . I know there is no point telling you but still .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RiazHaq

nick_indian said:


> These numbers are from the 2005 data that was collected in the mid-term world bank MDG monitoring report .
> 
> The MDG report also suggests that by 2015 Indian poverty rate by World bank measure would be down to 22.4 % .
> 
> Global Monitoring Report 2011 - Goal 1: Eradicate Extreme Poverty and Hunger
> 
> check out the table in box 1.1



Really? Is it not worse now?

Here's a recent BBC report:

Officially, 37% of India's 1.21bn people live below the poverty line.

But there are various estimates of the exact number of poor in India and one suggests the true figure could be as high as 77%.

But the Planning Commission recently told India's Supreme Court that an individual income of 25 rupees (52 cents) a day would help provide for adequate "private expenditure on food, education and health" in the villages. In the cities, it said, individual earnings of 32 rupees a day (65 cents) were adequate.

Critics say this amount is extremely low and aimed at "artificially" reducing the number of poor. They argue that this will deprive millions of state benefits they would otherwise be entitled to.
Estimate ridiculed

"The right to food campaign challenges you and all the members of the Planning Commission to live on 25 rupees or 32 rupees a day till such time that you are able to explain to the public in simple words the basis of the statement that this amount is 'normatively adequate'," an open letter to the commission signed by Ms Roy, Mr Mander and various other activists said.

BBC News - India activists in 'half a dollar a day' dare to panel





nick_indian said:


> Btw , you are offtopic . I know there is no point telling you but still .



Since when are the poverty stats not relevant to economy?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

RiazHaq said:


> Really? Is it not worse now?
> 
> Here's a recent BBC report:
> 
> Officially, 37% of India's 1.21bn people live below the poverty line.
> 
> But there are various estimates of the exact number of poor in India and one suggests the true figure could be as high as 77%.
> 
> But the Planning Commission recently told India's Supreme Court that an individual income of 25 rupees (52 cents) a day would help provide for adequate "private expenditure on food, education and health" in the villages. In the cities, it said, individual earnings of 32 rupees a day (65 cents) were adequate.
> 
> Critics say this amount is extremely low and aimed at "artificially" reducing the number of poor. They argue that this will deprive millions of state benefits they would otherwise be entitled to.
> Estimate ridiculed
> 
> "The right to food campaign challenges you and all the members of the Planning Commission to live on 25 rupees or 32 rupees a day till such time that you are able to explain to the public in simple words the basis of the statement that this amount is 'normatively adequate'," an open letter to the commission signed by Ms Roy, Mr Mander and various other activists said.
> 
> BBC News - India activists in 'half a dollar a day' dare to panel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since when are the poverty stats not relevant to economy?



what some Indian activists say is not equal to what world bank says . The credibility of world bank is much higher . 

Sorry you can't argue on that . Even by India's own poverty estimates that are lower than world bank indian's poverty is just 37 % . 

That 77 % figure has no backing from any credible organisations like Indian givt , world bank or IMF or ADB ( Asian development bank)

You have been busted .
http://web.worldbank.org/WBSITE/EXTERNAL/EXTDEC/EXTGLOBALMONITOR/EXTGLOMONREP2011/0,,contentMDK:22885524~pagePK:64168445~piPK:64168309~theSitePK:7856232,00.html

Box 1.1 . Read again . Right from the horse's mouth . *the world bank* .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Roybot

RiazHaq said:


> Attainment does not mean completion, a distinction clearly made by Barrow & Lee. Hence separate percentages for each.
> 
> Primary and Secondary levels include people of 15-19 age group, and tertiary level includes all people above the age of 19.
> 
> You need to actually read the Barro Lee report and download the data to understand it.
> 
> Here's the link: A New Data Set of Educational Attainment in the World, 1950-2010



I have skimmed through the report, but maybe I am not able to get my head around this. So help me out here yeah?

Lets focus on the *Secondary completion* figures for now,

For India(2010)- *0.9%*, For Pakistan(2010) - *22.5%*.

Now what is this percentage of? 0.9% of what? 22.5% of what?


----------



## RiazHaq

roy_gourav said:


> I have skimmed through the report, but maybe I am not able to get my head around this. So help me out here yeah?
> 
> Lets focus on the *Secondary completion* figures for now,
> 
> For India(2010)- *0.9%*, For Pakistan(2010) - *22.5%*.
> 
> Now what is this percentage of? 0.95% of what? 22.5% of what?



It just shows that India has a huge drop-out problem in the secondary school age group....and my guess is that part of it is India's pervasive poverty and hunger that forces kids to leave school and find work to feed themselves and their families. 

Please read the report. It has detailed data by various age groups over time. 

It's a serious work by serious researchers in academia that requires serious reading to understand it...skimming won't do.


----------



## Roybot

RiazHaq said:


> It just sows India has a huge drop-out problem in the secondary school group....and my guess is that part of it is India's pervasive poverty and hunger that forces kids to leave school and find work to feed themselves.
> 
> Please read the report. It has detailed data by various age groups over time.
> 
> It's a serious work by serious researchers in academia that requires serious reading to understand it...skimming won't do.



You are not answering my question. What is that percentage of? 0.9% of all the Indians aged 15 and above? 22.5% of all the Pakistanis aged 15 and over?


----------



## RiazHaq

nick_indian said:


> what some Indian activists say is not equal to what world bank says . The credibility of world bank is much higher .
> 
> Sorry you can't argue on that . Even by India's own poverty estimates that are lower than world bank indian's poverty is just 37 % .
> 
> That 77 % figure has no backing from any credible organisations like Indian givt , world bank or IMF or ADB ( Asian development bank)
> 
> You have been busted .
> Global Monitoring Report 2011 - Goal 1&#58; Eradicate Extreme Poverty and Hunger
> 
> Box 1.1 . Read again . Right from the horse's mouth . *the world bank* .



Yes, the World Bank has higher credibility, but it reports based on data collected by Indian govt using its criteria for poverty. And India's poverty line is absolutely ridiculous, and even with that poverty line, it reports 37.5% population living below it. 

Don't make light of it; it's a deadly serious issue that affects hundreds of millions of Indians, making it the world's biggest population of poor, hungry and illiterate people in the world living in a country with 55 newly minted billionaires and 240,000 dead farmers from suicides in the last 12 years. 

Haq's Musings: 63 Years After Independence, India Remains Home to World's Largest Population of Poor, Hungry and Illiterates

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RiazHaq

roy_gourav said:


> You are not answering my question. What is that percentage of? 0.9% of all the Indians aged 15 and above? 22.5% of all the Pakistanis aged 15 and over?



Yes, the data is what it is. 

It's clear that there is no amount of explaining that I can do that will satisfy you. You have to read the report honestly and with an open mind to understand it.


----------



## Vinod2070

^^ Can you explain why Pakistan is lower than India in HDI index still? And always has been?

Why not obsess with your own country and your Islamic brothers in Afghanistan?


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

RiazHaq said:


> Yes, the World Bank has higher credibility, but it reports based on data collected by Indian govt using its criteria for poverty. And India's poverty line is absolutely ridiculous, and even with that poverty line, it reports 37.5% population living below it.
> 
> Don't make light of it; it's a deadly serious issue that affects hundreds of millions of Indians, making it the world's biggest population of poor, hungry and illiterate people in the world living in a country with 55 newly minted billionaires and 240,000 dead farmers from suicides in the last 12 years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *your link doesn't prove anything* .
> 
> world bank numbers clearly say that the poverty is measured by 1.25 $ per day which is the international poverty line .world bank does its own indipendent research as well as it has connection with NGO 's on the gorund as well which conduct their own research for the World bank .
> 
> again read it . right from the horse's mouth .
> 
> http://web.worldbank.org/WBSITE/EXTERNAL/EXTDEC/EXTGLOBALMONITOR/EXTGLOMONREP2011/0,,contentMDK:22885524~pagePK:64168445~piPK:64168309~theSitePK:7856232,00.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Box 1.1 .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vinod2070

roy_gourav said:


> You are not answering my question. What is that percentage of? 0.9% of all the Indians aged 15 and above? 22.5% of all the Pakistanis aged 15 and over?


 
These numbers put the credibility of the report into serious questions.

India has far better literacy rates and far better educational facilities than Pakistan. We have one of the largest scientific and technical pools. A thriving high technology sector millions of people working in high tech industries.

To even compare with Pakistan and claim that Pakistan is ahead by 45 times shows utter stupidity of some who are parading the trash.


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Vinod2070 said:


> These numbers put the credibility of the report into serious questions.
> 
> India has far better literacy rates and far better educational facilities than Pakistan. We have one of the largest scientific and technical pools. A thriving high technology sector millions of people working in high tech industries.
> 
> To even compare with Pakistan and claim that Pakistan is ahead by 45 times shows utter stupidity of some who are parading the trash.



Now let us see the quality of education in Pakistan ,






Quality also matters and not just completion rates .

only 7 % of those Pakistani school children who complete primary education can be called literate . According to a UNICEF report as said in this video.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Roybot

RiazHaq said:


> *Yes, the data is what it is.*
> 
> It's clear that there is no amount of explaining that I can do that will satisfy you. You have to read the report honestly and with an open mind to understand it.



Hah just wanted to hear that!

Let me do some quick maths for you, do point out if there is any mistake.



> From you very own Barrow & Lee,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lets focus on the rather "dismal" as you put it, *secondary completion rate* of 0.9%.
> 
> Population of India(15+)= *829,075,000 *( From Barrow-Lee)
> 
> 15+ people who have completed secondary education= *0.9% of 829075700* = *7,461,675*5




This is how many Indians* passed* secondary education.( 3 National Boards, 25 State Education Boards), in 2011 alone! *8,815,505*. 






So what they are showing for India, is the number of students who *successfully completed* their secondary school for each individual year, instead of the cumulative figure.

=========================================================================

What they should have done, is put a cumulative figure, like they have done for every other country, including Pakistan (22.5%).

Shazzam! Proved. So much for Barrow and Lee from Harvard, and oh they are God, so they can't be wrong! 

=======================================================================

Am sorry, you may not use this loophole to mislead Pakistanis anymore

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Vinod2070

nick_indian said:


> Now let us see the quality of education in Pakistan ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quality also matters and not just completion rates .
> 
> only 7 % of those Pakistani school children who complete primary education can be called literate . According to a UNICEF report as said in this video.



You know, I look at these things as a tragedy. Something that the countries need to work upon and improve.

Not to act like a scavenger for digging these and trying to score cheap points as some out of work people are doing here.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Vinod2070 said:


> You know, I look at these things as a tragedy. Something that the countries need to work upon and improve.
> 
> Not to act like a scavenger for digging these and trying to score cheap points as some out of work people are doing here.



yes , it is painful to see that so many pakistani children can't tell the difference between a volcano and a bomb-blast. I found it very disturbing as well .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RiazHaq

roy_gourav said:


> Hah just wanted to hear that!
> 
> Let me do some quick maths for you, do point out if there is any mistake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is how many Indians* passed* secondary education.( 3 National Boards, 25 State Education Boards), in 2011 alone!.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what they are showing for India, is the number of students *successfully* their secondary school individually
> 
> =========================================================================
> 
> What they should have done, is put a cumulative figure, like they have done for every other country, including Pakistan (22.5%).
> 
> Shazzam. Proved. So much for Barrow and Lee and of Harvard, and oh they are God,can't be wrong!



Here's the problem with your data and your arguments: Your data just shows percentage of Indian students who actually took the final secondary school exam, not a percentage of those in the secondary school age group who enrolled, stayed in school and then appeared in the exam and passed it. 

BIG DIFFERENCE!


----------



## Rang De

This thread is about News and updates about Indian economy. NOT a place to promote you creepy blogs.

What world financial instt. like IMF says matters at the end of the day, not someone's moooosinngss.

Some people need to have their own blogs to write "good" things about their country's economy, when no one else, not IMF, not news agencies, not magazines have anything good to say. 

Keep masterbating over your own mooossinngsss, we know you have no other option. but don't bring your garbage here.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

RiazHaq said:


> *Here's the problem with your data and your arguments: Your data just shows percentage of Indian students who actually took the final secondary school exam, not a percentage of those in the secondary school age group who enrolled, stayed in school and then appeared in the exam and passed it*.
> 
> BIG DIFFERENCE!



The link clearly says that out of 11700270 that appeared for the exam , 8815505 passed it i.e a 75.33 % pass rate .

It is sad that you choose to ignore such facts clearly .you are doing your nation great disservice .

Don't trivialize such matters .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Vinod2070

8.8 million students would be more than 1% of the population above the age of 15.

Seems someone can't interpret basic data!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Roybot

RiazHaq said:


> Here's the problem with your data and your arguments: Your data just shows percentage of Indian students who actually took the final secondary school exam, not a percentage of those in the secondary school age group who enrolled, stayed in school and then appeared in the exam and passed it.
> 
> BIG DIFFERENCE!



Good grief, Ok I ll try once more.
=========================================================================
In 2011 alone, 8,815,505 students *successfully completed secondary education*. Thats 1.06% of 829,075,000 Indians aged 15+

In 2010 alone, say about (8,500,000) *successfully completed secondary education*, Thats 1.00% of All Indians Aged 15+

In 2009 alone, say about(8,000,000) *successfully completed secondary education*, Thats 0.95% of All Indians Aged 15+

In 2008 alone, say about(7,500,000) *successfully completed secondary education*, Thats 0.90% of All Indians Aged 15+

In 2007 alone, say about(7,000,000) *successfully completed secondary education*, Thats 0.85% of All Indians Aged 15+

And so on!

And then you add all those percentage over the year! Cumulative. 

=========================================================================

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RiazHaq

nick_indian said:


> Now let us see the quality of education in Pakistan ,
> 
> Quality also matters and not just completion rates .
> 
> only 7 % of those Pakistani school children who complete primary education can be called literate . According to a UNICEF report as said in this video.



Here's a report about quality of education in India:

_As per the Assocham study, India was at the last position in terms of quality of secondary education while Russia and Brazil had maximum scores. The quality of tertiary education in India was lowest among the other emerging nations. The points it scored on the scale of 2, was 0.1. Even though the demographics of India are considered its strength, the country has scored the minimum in this too and was ranked at last place. Moreover, in terms of students enrollment for primary education, India is highly incompetitive with the gross enrollment ratio standing at 98.1.

"Serious attention needs to be paid towards the education system. India may stand to loose its competitive advantages against the other countries in long term if corrective measures are not taken to strengthen the Indian education system qualitatively," said Sajjan Jindal, ASSOCHAM President while releasing the ASSOCHAM Eco Pulse (AEP) Study 'Comparative Study of Emerging Economies on Quality of Education'. It was carried out on the basis of 20 parameters relating to primary, secondary, tertiary education and higher education and demography and data provided by UNESCO, IMF, WEF, Financial Times was used for the purpose.

Among the rest five countries, China has secured second place with scoring 6.7 points, while Brazil has positioned itself at third place with 5.56 score points as the quality of education in Brazil remains stable across all levels of primary, secondary and higher education. Mexico has been ranked at fourth place on the strength of its higher education. South Africa, a relatively new entrant to the club of developing economies, has managed to be on fifth place on the strength of its tertiary education and demographic qualities though it lags far behind in primary education. However, Indonesia stands at the last position with an overall score of 2.68 points. The gross enrolment ratio is highest in Brazil (148.5), followed by China (116.2) and Russia (113.8). Even Indonesia (110.9) and South Africa (105.1) enjoy better enrolment ratio than India._

India ranks second last in Quality Education


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

RiazHaq said:


> Here's a report about quality of education in India:
> 
> _As per the Assocham study, India was at the last position in terms of quality of secondary education while Russia and Brazil had maximum scores. The quality of tertiary education in India was lowest among the other emerging nations. The points it scored on the scale of 2, was 0.1. Even though the demographics of India are considered its strength, the country has scored the minimum in this too and was ranked at last place. Moreover, in terms of students enrollment for primary education, India is highly incompetitive with the gross enrollment ratio standing at 98.1.
> 
> "Serious attention needs to be paid towards the education system. India may stand to loose its competitive advantages against the other countries in long term if corrective measures are not taken to strengthen the Indian education system qualitatively," said Sajjan Jindal, ASSOCHAM President while releasing the ASSOCHAM Eco Pulse (AEP) Study 'Comparative Study of Emerging Economies on Quality of Education'. It was carried out on the basis of 20 parameters relating to primary, secondary, tertiary education and higher education and demography and data provided by UNESCO, IMF, WEF, Financial Times was used for the purpose.
> 
> Among the rest five countries, China has secured second place with scoring 6.7 points, while Brazil has positioned itself at third place with 5.56 score points as the quality of education in Brazil remains stable across all levels of primary, secondary and higher education. Mexico has been ranked at fourth place on the strength of its higher education. South Africa, a relatively new entrant to the club of developing economies, has managed to be on fifth place on the strength of its tertiary education and demographic qualities though it lags far behind in primary education. However, Indonesia stands at the last position with an overall score of 2.68 points. The gross enrolment ratio is highest in Brazil (148.5), followed by China (116.2) and Russia (113.8). Even Indonesia (110.9) and South Africa (105.1) enjoy better enrolment ratio than India._
> 
> India ranks second last in Quality Education



My god Riaz you can't even read or what ?

From your own link .


*The draught of education in India has reached the extreme as it ranks sixth among the seven emerging economies of the world, in terms of education quality
*

The seven countries being ranked were Russia , China , india ,Brazil , Mexico , South africa and indonesia .

India ranked six and Indonesia ranked last .

Pakistan does not even belong to this league , it is way below this .

EPIC FAIL .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Vinod2070

nick_indian said:


> My god Riaz you can't even read or what ?
> 
> From your own link .
> 
> 
> *The draught of education in India has reached the extreme as it ranks sixth among the seven emerging economies of the world, in terms of education quality
> *
> 
> The seven countries being ranked were Russia , China , india ,Brazil , Mexico , South africa and indonesia .
> 
> India ranked six and Indonesia ranked last .
> 
> Pakistan does not even belong to this league , it is way below this .
> 
> EPIC FAIL .


 
When one is scavenging like mad, the finer details are not one's top priority.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RiazHaq

roy_gourav said:


> Good grief, Ok I ll try once more.
> =========================================================================
> In 2011 alone, 8,815,505 students *successfully completed secondary education*. Thats 1.06% of 829,075,000 Indians aged 15+
> 
> In 2010 alone, say about (8,500,000) *successfully completed secondary education*, Thats 1.00% of All Indians Aged 15+
> 
> In 2009 alone, say about(8,000,000) *successfully completed secondary education*, Thats 0.95% of All Indians Aged 15+
> 
> In 2008 alone, say about(7,500,000) *successfully completed secondary education*, Thats 0.90% of All Indians Aged 15+
> 
> In 2007 alone, say about(7,000,000) *successfully completed secondary education*, Thats 0.85% of All Indians Aged 15+
> 
> And so on!
> 
> And then you add all those percentage over the year! Cumulative.
> 
> =========================================================================



What is the source of your data?


----------



## Vinod2070

What is the source of 2+2=4?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Vinod2070 said:


> What is the source of 2+2=4?



 hahahahaha 

Oh god please stop it now .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

RiazHaq said:


> What is the source of your data?



What data? If you are referring to the table with different education boards, I got it from an inside source, you ll have to wait till next year for that to get published. You can individually( for different boards) verify the data if you wish, should be on google.

Here's a similar figure from 2007, *6,566,178* students successfully completed secondary education.







http://education.nic.in/stats/Examresults2007.pdf

*Page 73: Table 9*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## RiazHaq

Vinod2070 said:


> When one is scavenging like mad, the finer details are not one's top priority.



You are talking nonsense! 

While I make no claims about the quality of education in Pakistan, I do know that it's poor in both India and Pakistan relative to most of the rest of the world rest of based ion what I have seen. Indian students have been performing very poorly in TIMSS test as reported in a piece "India Shining, Bharat Drowning". 

http://www.people.fas.harvard.edu/~tzajonc/india_shining_jan27_flat.pdf

Even the IIT education in India is at best mediocre. 

Some India watchers such as Fareed Zakaria, an Indian-American who often acts as a cheerleader for India in the US, have expressed doubts about the quality of education at the Indian Institutes of Technology. In his book "The Post-American World", Zakaria argues that "many of the IITs are decidedly second-rate, with mediocre equipment, indifferent teachers, and unimaginative classwork." Zakaria says the key strength of the IIT graduates is the fact that they must pass "one of the world's most ruthlessly competitive entrance exams. Three hundred thousand people take it, five thousand are admitted--an acceptance rate of 1.7% (compared with 9 to 10 percent for Harvard, Yale, and Princeton)."

Haq's Musings: More on Quality of Higher Education in India and Pakistan

A recent Wall Street Journal piece titled "India Graduates Millions, but Too Few Are Fit to Hire " said as follows about Indian education:

So few of the high school and college graduates who come through the door can communicate effectively in English, and so many lack a grasp of educational basics such as reading comprehension, that the company can hire just three out of every 100 applicants.

India Graduates Millions, but Too Few Are Fit to Hire - WSJ.com

But where did you see any comparison to Pakistan in the article I posted? Are you just imagining it? 

And do you know that India's primary school kids can't even simple sentences? And you want to talk about quality?

In India, a recent report showed that 44% of children between the ages of 7 and 10 could not read even a simple paragraph. Teaching is still done by traditional rote learning methods, corporal punishment is rife, and children are often taught in a language they do not understand (Annual Status of Education, 2006).

High school drop out rates in India and Bangladesh - Save the Children


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

RiazHaq said:


> You are talking nonsense!
> 
> While I make no claims about the quality of education in Pakistan, I do know that it's poor in both India and Pakistan relative to most of the rest of the world rest of based ion what I have seen. Indian students have been performing very poorly in TIMSS test as reported in a piece "India Shining, Bharat Drowning".
> 
> http://www.people.fas.harvard.edu/~tzajonc/india_shining_jan27_flat.pdf
> 
> Even the IIT education in India is at best mediocre.
> 
> Some India watchers such as Fareed Zakaria, an Indian-American who often acts as a cheerleader for India in the US, have expressed doubts about the quality of education at the Indian Institutes of Technology. In his book "The Post-American World", Zakaria argues that "many of the IITs are decidedly second-rate, with mediocre equipment, indifferent teachers, and unimaginative classwork." Zakaria says the key strength of the IIT graduates is the fact that they must pass "one of the world's most ruthlessly competitive entrance exams. Three hundred thousand people take it, five thousand are admitted--an acceptance rate of 1.7% (compared with 9 to 10 percent for Harvard, Yale, and Princeton)."
> 
> Haq's Musings: More on Quality of Higher Education in India and Pakistan
> 
> A recent Wall Street Journal piece titled "India Graduates Millions, but Too Few Are Fit to Hire " said as follows about Indian education:
> 
> So few of the high school and college graduates who come through the door can communicate effectively in English, and so many lack a grasp of educational basics such as reading comprehension, that the company can hire just three out of every 100 applicants.
> 
> India Graduates Millions, but Too Few Are Fit to Hire - WSJ.com
> 
> But where did you see any comparison to Pakistan in the article I posted? Are you just imagining it?
> 
> And do you know that India's primary school kids can't even simple sentences? And you want to talk about quality?
> 
> In India, a recent report showed that 44% of children between the ages of 7 and 10 could not read even a simple paragraph. Teaching is still done by traditional rote learning methods, corporal punishment is rife, and children are often taught in a language they do not understand (Annual Status of Education, 2006).
> 
> High school drop out rates in India and Bangladesh - Save the Children



none of your links disprove the facts as have been proven previously on this thread that Indian education quality is better than Pakistan's .

Secondly your links take us to your blog . yawn...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

I think we have talked enough about Indian Education, Riaz if you want to talk about it, you should open a new thread.

==============================================

Guys stop replying to flames, it will die out itself


----------



## subhajit20

how ignorant can u be of u'r enemy.....these pakistanis r so jealous......they dont even bother to recognize facts.......we Indians off course c china as a rival.....but always recognize the developments that they r making and continuously upgrade ourselves and take corrective measures to remain competitive with china............but these pakistanis r so blind in hatred toward their enemies that they r too myopic to c any positives out of their enemy......

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RiazHaq

roy_gourav said:


> What data? If you are referring to the table with different education boards, I got it from an inside source, you ll have to wait till next year for that to get published. You can individually( for different boards) verify the data if you wish, should be on google.
> 
> 
> http://education.nic.in/stats/Examresults2007.pdf
> 
> *Page 73: Table 9*



It's hard for me to argue with an "inside source". It's like "secret evidence" used in military courts to prevail over any arguments.


----------



## Vinod2070

RiazHaq said:


> You are talking nonsense!
> 
> While I make no claims about the quality of education in Pakistan, I do know that it's poor in both India and Pakistan relative to most of the rest of the world rest of based ion what I have seen. Indian students have been performing very poorly in TIMSS test as reported in a piece "India Shining, Bharat Drowning".
> 
> http://www.people.fas.harvard.edu/~tzajonc/india_shining_jan27_flat.pdf
> 
> Even the IIT education in India is at best mediocre.
> 
> Some India watchers such as Fareed Zakaria, an Indian-American who often acts as a cheerleader for India in the US, have expressed doubts about the quality of education at the Indian Institutes of Technology. In his book "The Post-American World", Zakaria argues that "many of the IITs are decidedly second-rate, with mediocre equipment, indifferent teachers, and unimaginative classwork." Zakaria says the key strength of the IIT graduates is the fact that they must pass "one of the world's most ruthlessly competitive entrance exams. Three hundred thousand people take it, five thousand are admitted--an acceptance rate of 1.7% (compared with 9 to 10 percent for Harvard, Yale, and Princeton)."
> 
> Haq's Musings: More on Quality of Higher Education in India and Pakistan
> 
> A recent Wall Street Journal piece titled "India Graduates Millions, but Too Few Are Fit to Hire " said as follows about Indian education:
> 
> So few of the high school and college graduates who come through the door can communicate effectively in English, and so many lack a grasp of educational basics such as reading comprehension, that the company can hire just three out of every 100 applicants.
> 
> India Graduates Millions, but Too Few Are Fit to Hire - WSJ.com
> 
> But where did you see any comparison to Pakistan in the article I posted? Are you just imagining it?
> 
> And do you know that India's primary school kids can't even simple sentences? And you want to talk about quality?
> 
> In India, a recent report showed that 44% of children between the ages of 7 and 10 could not read even a simple paragraph. Teaching is still done by traditional rote learning methods, corporal punishment is rife, and children are often taught in a language they do not understand (Annual Status of Education, 2006).
> 
> High school drop out rates in India and Bangladesh - Save the Children


 
The IITs are medicore, yet so many IITians are heading or are major honchos in major international companies?

Many US companies hire IITians just based on their degrees. People like Bill Gates have praised the quality of IIT graduates.

Frankly I have nothing but contempt for people who scavenge any data they can get without understanding what it means.

*The 0.9% thingy totally gave away your incapability to comprehend even very basic data.*

India and Pakistan are in different leagues. Nothing you write in that pathetic blog will change that.

You would better focus on improving Pakistan's HDI index rather than obsessing about India.


----------



## RiazHaq

nick_indian said:


> none of your links disprove the facts as have been proven previously on this thread that Indian education quality is better than Pakistan's .
> 
> Secondly your links take us to your blog . yawn...



What a cop out! 

Mind is like a parachute; it only works when it's open!


----------



## Roybot

RiazHaq said:


> It's hard for me to argue with an "inside source". It's like "secret evidence" used in military courts to prevail over any arguments.



You ll have just have to take my word for it, the figures are straight from the Ministry of HRD, India. 

But I said earlier, all the figures can be independently verified from the internet through google. Some of the figures from the table, 


> CBSE--629,125 Source
> 
> ICSE--55,000 Source
> 
> Uttar Pradesh State Education Board--1,590,032 Source
> 
> Maharshtra State Education Board--940,248 Source
> 
> Bihar State Education Board--621,000 Source
> 
> West Bengal Education Board--482,437 Source
> 
> Andhra Pradesh Education Board--448,264 Source
> 
> Tamil Nadu Education Board--687, 200 Source




Besides as you can see the official figure in 2007, was 6.6 Million, so 8.5 million in 2011 isn't really that far fetched is it?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

RiazHaq said:


> What a cop out!
> 
> Mind is like a parachute; it only works when it's open!



cop out ? 

Are you talking to yourself ?

That is what you have been doing all this while , bringing BS and false theories from your blog again and again and when they get negated from official sources you change the topic to something else .

You have been proven wrong time and again but then you continue posting stuff that doesn't prove in anyways that Pakistan is doing better than India . It does not deserve a response .

Everyone is not as obsessed as you are .


----------



## Rang De

subhajit20 said:


> how ignorant can u be of u'r enemy.....these pakistanis r so jealous......they dont even bother to recognize facts.......we Indians off course c china as a rival.....but always recognize the developments that they r making and continuously upgrade ourselves and take corrective measures to remain competitive with china............but these pakistanis r so blind in hatred toward their enemies that they r too myopic to c any positives out of their enemy......




Isn't it hilarious? 

We have a _pakistani_ arguing about quality of Indian education.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Vinod2070

roy_gourav said:


> You ll have just have to take my word for it, the figures are straight from the Ministry of HRD, India.
> 
> But I said earlier, all the figures can be independently verified from the internet through google. Some of the figures from the table,
> 
> Besides as you can see the official figure in 2007, was 66 Million, so 85 million in 2011 isn't really that far fetched is it?



This episode has actually proven what a fake this person is.

Someone who can believe that India has a secondary education pass rate of 0.9% while Pakistan has a rate of 22.5% and actually make a song and dance about it, needs to be in an asylum.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## RiazHaq

Vinod2070 said:


> The IITs are medicore, yet so many IITians are heading or are major honchos in major international companies?
> 
> Many US companies hire IITians just based on their degrees. People like Bill Gates have praised the quality of IIT graduates.
> 
> Frankly I have nothing but contempt for people who scavenge any data they can get without understanding what it means.
> 
> *The 0.9% thingy totally gave away your incapability to comprehend even very basic data.*
> 
> India and Pakistan are in different leagues. Nothing you write in that pathetic blog will change that.
> 
> You would better focus on improving Pakistan's HDI index rather than obsessing about India.



Those IITians are few in number for a nation of billion+, and almost all of the really successful ones have advanced degrees from US and Europe. 

And no one deserves contempt more than those who lack the ability to respond in a civil manner with reasonable arguments and data. 

As to your HDI brag, it's nothing to write home about for "Shining India" when it lags behind countries like Bangladesh and Pakistan on basics like life expectancy and lags behind Pakistan on education. 

Pakistan ahead of India on human development indices: UN report - Hindustan Times


----------



## RiazHaq

Here's a piece by Soutik Biswas of the BBC on India's "distress migration":

Are millions of Indians being forced to leave their villages for cities and towns because there aren't enough jobs at home and farm incomes are drying up? Is this "distress migration" unprecedented in India's history?

Award-winning journalist P Sainath thinks so. Examining the latest census data, he finds that India's urban population has risen more (91 million more than in the 2001 census) than the rural population (90.6 million more than in the 2001 census). Nearly half the people in states like Tamil Nadu already live in urban settlements.

The last time, writes Mr Sainath, the rise in India's urban population exceeded the rise of the rural population was 90 years ago and reflected in the 1921 census. The decline in rural population then could be possibly linked to the 1918 flu pandemic that killed several million people.

This time around, Mr Sainath says, the increase in migration is driven by the "collapse of millions of livelihoods in agriculture and its related occupations". He writes that massive migrations "have gone hand-in-hand with a deepening agrarian crisis":* more than 240,000 farmers, mostly broken by debt, committed suicide in India between 1995 and 2009.*
'Despair-driven'

Mr Sainath has spent a lifetime reporting on distressed farmers and how the poor live in India. He admits that the census is not equipped to examine the complexity of migration in India. In a fast urbanising country, rising migration from villages to cities and towns is natural. Also, newer "urban areas" are being added all the time. The big picture is also not strikingly unusual. According to the census, 31.16% of Indians live in urban areas, up from 27.81% in 2001 - a rate which is actually significantly lower than the rate in many developing countries with similar income levels.

But, argues Mr Sainath, these "natural" factors which triggered migration from villages to cities have been valid in the earlier decades too when additions to the village population actually outstripped those to the cities. So why is the last decade throwing up a radically different result?...
----------
There may be other pressing questions to ponder. How does India cope with its increasing urban population? Its cities are choking under power cuts, scarcity of water and polluted air. Also the increase of new urban settlements with poor amenities and limited access to jobs could easily lead to massive social unrest among the migrants in the new "cities". Which could actually end up wrecking India's cities faster than its villages.


BBC News - Is India in the throes of 'distress migration'?


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

RiazHaq said:


> Here's a piece by Soutik Biswas of the BBC on India's "distress migration":
> 
> Are millions of Indians being forced to leave their villages for cities and towns because there aren't enough jobs at home and farm incomes are drying up? Is this "distress migration" unprecedented in India's history?
> 
> Award-winning journalist P Sainath thinks so. Examining the latest census data, he finds that India's urban population has risen more (91 million more than in the 2001 census) than the rural population (90.6 million more than in the 2001 census). Nearly half the people in states like Tamil Nadu already live in urban settlements.
> 
> The last time, writes Mr Sainath, the rise in India's urban population exceeded the rise of the rural population was 90 years ago and reflected in the 1921 census. The decline in rural population then could be possibly linked to the 1918 flu pandemic that killed several million people.
> 
> This time around, Mr Sainath says, the increase in migration is driven by the "collapse of millions of livelihoods in agriculture and its related occupations". He writes that massive migrations "have gone hand-in-hand with a deepening agrarian crisis":* more than 240,000 farmers, mostly broken by debt, committed suicide in India between 1995 and 2009.*
> 'Despair-driven'
> 
> Mr Sainath has spent a lifetime reporting on distressed farmers and how the poor live in India. He admits that the census is not equipped to examine the complexity of migration in India. In a fast urbanising country, rising migration from villages to cities and towns is natural. Also, newer "urban areas" are being added all the time. The big picture is also not strikingly unusual. According to the census, 31.16% of Indians live in urban areas, up from 27.81% in 2001 - a rate which is actually significantly lower than the rate in many developing countries with similar income levels.
> 
> But, argues Mr Sainath, these "natural" factors which triggered migration from villages to cities have been valid in the earlier decades too when additions to the village population actually outstripped those to the cities. So why is the last decade throwing up a radically different result?...
> ----------
> There may be other pressing questions to ponder. How does India cope with its increasing urban population? Its cities are choking under power cuts, scarcity of water and polluted air. Also the increase of new urban settlements with poor amenities and limited access to jobs could easily lead to massive social unrest among the migrants in the new "cities". Which could actually end up wrecking India's cities faster than its villages.
> 
> 
> BBC News - Is India in the throes of 'distress migration'?



you see when proven false . change the topic again . This is what i am talking about .

What a *'cop out' *.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Vinod2070

RiazHaq said:


> Those IITians are few in number for a nation of billion+, and almost all of the really successful ones have advanced degrees from US and Europe.
> 
> And no one deserves contempt more than those who lack the ability to respond in a civil manner with reasonable arguments and data.
> 
> As to your HDI brag, it's nothing to write home about for "Shining India" when it lags behind countries like Bangladesh and Pakistan on basics like life expectancy and lags behind Pakistan on education.
> 
> Pakistan ahead of India on human development indices: UN report - Hindustan Times


 
It is you who is bragging about Pakistan being better. You have to explain why it still lags and has always lagged India in HDI index.

It must be doing something even worse.

India has a long way to go. We know this and there has been great progress in the last 2 decades. The next two decades will see even greater progress.

Can you say the same about Pakistan?

As I said Pakistan is not in our league. You should only compare yourself to the first half in Af---.

There is no point in comparing to an economy an order of magnitude larger and growing several times faster.

Our country has sent a moon mission. That alone shows the difference between where the two of us are.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Roybot

Oh hey guys, check out my blog

Roy's Musings|| India vs Pakistan, is it even worth your time?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Vinod2070

Indian per capita income is almost 30% greater than Pakistan as per all major sources: IMF, WB, CIA.

For a Pakistani to talk of Indian poverty can only be called funny. They are poorer and the difference is increasing with every passing day.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## subhajit20

Vinod2070 said:


> It is you who is bragging about Pakistan being better. *You have to explain why it still lags and has always lagged India in HDI index.*
> 
> It must be doing something even worse.
> 
> India has a long way to go. We know this and there has been great progress in the last 2 decades. The next two decades will see even greater progress.
> 
> Can you say the same about Pakistan?
> 
> As I said Pakistan is not in our league. You should only compare yourself to the first half in Af---.
> 
> There is no point in comparing to an economy an order of magnitude larger and growing several times faster.
> 
> Our country has sent a moon mission. That alone shows the difference between where the two of us are.



why shud they explain to us why their HDI is so poor......???
it is their ppl that they rule we shud mind our own business.......pakistan can do hell with their ppl...what's it to us...
we shud look at our own development......as u said...we have developed much in last 2 decades and will develop more in coming decades...we have a long way to go......no time for quarreling with the pakistanis.......china is running ahead, we must keep up.....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Vinod2070

subhajit20 said:


> why shud they explain to us why their HDI is so poor......???
> it is their ppl that they rule we shud mind our own business.......pakistan can do hell with their ppl...what's it to us...
> we shud look at our own development......as u said...we have developed much in last 2 decades and will develop more in coming decades...we have a long way to go......no time for quarreling with the pakistanis.......china is running ahead, we must keep up.....



No Indian as much as mentioned Pakistan in this thread till this person came in.


----------



## RiazHaq

Vinod2070 said:


> It is you who is bragging about Pakistan being better. You have to explain why it still lags and has always lagged India in HDI index.
> 
> It must be doing something even worse.
> 
> India has a long way to go. We know this and there has been great progress in the last 2 decades. The next two decades will see even greater progress.
> 
> Can you say the same about Pakistan?
> 
> As I said Pakistan is not in our league. You should only compare yourself to the first half in Af---.
> 
> There is no point in comparing to an economy an order of magnitude larger and growing several times faster.
> 
> Our country has sent a moon mission. That alone shows the difference between where the two of us are.



Ok, let's talk about basics like nutrition, sanitation, health, education, etc.

1. Nutrition:

India is worse than Bangladesh and Pakistan when it comes to nourishment and is showing little improvement in the area despite big money being spent on it, says Planning Commission member Syeda Hameed. "There has been an enormous infusion of funds. But the National Family Health Survey
gives a different story on malnourishment in the country. We don't know, something is just not clicking," Hameed said.

Speaking at a conference on "Malnutrition an emergency: what it costs the nation", she said even Prime Minister Manmohan Singh during interactions with the Planning Commission has described malnourishment as the "blackest mark".

"I should not compare. But countries like Bangladesh, Pakistan and Sri Lanka are better," she said. The conference was organised Monday by the Confederation of Indian Industry and the Ministry of Development of Northeastern Region.

'India worse than Pakistan, Bangladesh on nourishment' - Hindustan Times

Sanitation: 

India might be an emerging economic power, but it is way behind Pakistan, Bangladesh and even Afghanistan in providing basic sanitation facilities, a key reason behind the death of 2.1 million children under five in the country.Lizette Burgers, chief water and environment sanitation of the Unicef, Monday said India is making progress in providing sanitation but it lags behind most of the other countries in South Asia.

While a mere 14 percent of people in rural areas of the country - that account for 65 percent of its 1.1 billion population - had access to toilets in 1990, the number had gone up to 28 percent in 2006. In comparison, 33 percent rural Pakistanis had access to toilets in 1990 and it went up to an impressive 58 percent in 2006.

Similarly in Bangladesh, 36 percent of rural people have access to proper sanitation. The corresponding figures for Afghanistan and Sri Lanka were 30 percent and 86 percent respectively.

India trails Pakistan, Bangladesh in sanitation - Thaindian News

Health:

In the range of DALYs/1000 capita from 13 (lowest) to 289 (highest), WHO's latest data indicates that India is at 65 while Pakistan is slightly better at 58. In terms of total number of deaths per year from disease, India stands at 2.7 million deaths while Pakistani death toll is 318, 400 people. Among other South Asian nations, Afghanistan's DALYs/1000 is 255, Bangladesh 64 and Sri Lanka 61. By contrast, the DALYs/1000 figures are 14 for Singapore and 32 for China. 

Looking at the situation in South Asia, it appears from the WHO data that Pakistan is doing a bit better than India in 12 out of 14 disease groups ranging from diarrhea to heart disease to intentional injuries, and it is equal for the remaining two (Malaria and Asthma). 

Haq's Musings: Indians and Pakistanis Suffer Heavy Disease Burdens

Education:

Mean years of schooling in India is 4.4 years while in Pakistan and Bangladesh it is 4.9 and 4.8 years respectively.

Pakistan ahead of India on human development indices: UN report - Hindustan Times


----------



## Roybot

RiazHaq said:


> Ok, let's talk about basics like nutrition, sanitation, health, education, etc.



No lets not please. This thread is about Indian economy(news and updates). We have derailed this thread as it is, so lets not any more.


----------



## subhajit20

RiazHaq said:


> Ok, let's talk about basics like nutrition, sanitation, health, education, etc.
> 
> 1. Nutrition:
> 
> India is worse than Bangladesh and Pakistan when it comes to nourishment and is showing little improvement in the area despite big money being spent on it, says Planning Commission member Syeda Hameed. "There has been an enormous infusion of funds. But the National Family Health Survey
> gives a different story on malnourishment in the country. We don't know, something is just not clicking," Hameed said.
> 
> Speaking at a conference on "Malnutrition an emergency: what it costs the nation", she said even Prime Minister Manmohan Singh during interactions with the Planning Commission has described malnourishment as the "blackest mark".
> 
> "I should not compare. But countries like Bangladesh, Pakistan and Sri Lanka are better," she said. The conference was organised Monday by the Confederation of Indian Industry and the Ministry of Development of Northeastern Region.
> 
> 'India worse than Pakistan, Bangladesh on nourishment' - Hindustan Times
> 
> Sanitation:
> 
> India might be an emerging economic power, but it is way behind Pakistan, Bangladesh and even Afghanistan in providing basic sanitation facilities, a key reason behind the death of 2.1 million children under five in the country.Lizette Burgers, chief water and environment sanitation of the Unicef, Monday said India is making progress in providing sanitation but it lags behind most of the other countries in South Asia.
> 
> While a mere 14 percent of people in rural areas of the country - that account for 65 percent of its 1.1 billion population - had access to toilets in 1990, the number had gone up to 28 percent in 2006. In comparison, 33 percent rural Pakistanis had access to toilets in 1990 and it went up to an impressive 58 percent in 2006.
> 
> Similarly in Bangladesh, 36 percent of rural people have access to proper sanitation. The corresponding figures for Afghanistan and Sri Lanka were 30 percent and 86 percent respectively.
> 
> India trails Pakistan, Bangladesh in sanitation - Thaindian News
> 
> Health:
> 
> In the range of DALYs/1000 capita from 13 (lowest) to 289 (highest), WHO's latest data indicates that India is at 65 while Pakistan is slightly better at 58. In terms of total number of deaths per year from disease, India stands at 2.7 million deaths while Pakistani death toll is 318, 400 people. Among other South Asian nations, Afghanistan's DALYs/1000 is 255, Bangladesh 64 and Sri Lanka 61. By contrast, the DALYs/1000 figures are 14 for Singapore and 32 for China.
> 
> Looking at the situation in South Asia, it appears from the WHO data that Pakistan is doing a bit better than India in 12 out of 14 disease groups ranging from diarrhea to heart disease to intentional injuries, and it is equal for the remaining two (Malaria and Asthma).
> 
> Haq's Musings: Indians and Pakistanis Suffer Heavy Disease Burdens
> 
> Education:
> 
> Mean years of schooling in India is 4.4 years while in Pakistan and Bangladesh it is 4.9 and 4.8 years respectively.
> 
> Pakistan ahead of India on human development indices: UN report - Hindustan Times



keep u'r figures to yourself..........we r not interested to know what pakistan is doing and that too frm u..........this thread is for the discussion of indian economy........not pakistani education........


----------



## Rang De

This is all that matters. 




roy_gourav said:


> So you are talking about gdp per capita(PPP) in terms of international dollars right? *This is according to Sep 2011, World Economic Outlook Database.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Report for Selected Countries and Subjects
> 
> *2011- Pakistan-$2720.531
> India----$3703.453*
> 
> *So in 2011, there is a gap of almost $1000 dollars, in 2014 it will be $1500 and in 2016 it will be $2000*
> 
> Yep I think I would rather believe IMF's database than your blog.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

RiazHaq said:


> Yes, a few inconvenient facts about Indian economy are a distraction, aren't they?



Trust me am not someone who backs down from a debate, as is quite evident in the past few pages. Tell you what open a seperate thread for whatever you want, and you ll get me replies there. 

Do visit my blog in the meantime

Roy's Musings|| India vs Pakistan, is it even worth your time?


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

India has higher HDI score and rank than Pakistan .

http://hdr.undp.org/en/media/Lets-Talk-HD-HDI_2010.pdf

119 India 0.519 

125 Pakistan 0.490

Lies disproved yet again .

 again right from the horse's UNDP's mouth .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RiazHaq

nick_indian said:


> Awww.. but still pakistan is poorer and growinh much slower than india . how sad .
> 
> Indian GDP per capita both in PPP and Nominla terms in higher than Pak .
> 
> Oh the desperation .



Not true!

In fact India is among the poorest nations in the world:






The latest World Bank data shows that India's poverty rate of 27.5%, based on India's current poverty line of $1.03 per person per day, is more than 10 percentage points higher than Pakistan's 17.2%. Assam (urban), Punjab and Himachal Pradesh are the only three Indian states with lower poverty rates than Pakistan's. 

http://www-wds.worldbank.org/extern...d/PDF/574280PUB0Pers1351B0Extop0ID0186890.pdf


----------



## Spitfighter

*Ok fine, Pakistan is doing great. Point noted. Congratulations.*

Can we ignore the troll and get back to the thread already...


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

RiazHaq said:


> Not true!
> 
> In fact India is among the poorest nations in the world:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The latest World Bank data shows that India's poverty rate of 27.5%, based on India's current poverty line of $1.03 per person per day, is more than 10 percentage points higher than Pakistan's 17.2%. Assam (urban), Punjab and Himachal Pradesh are the only three Indian states with lower poverty rates than Pakistan's.
> 
> http://www-wds.worldbank.org/extern...d/PDF/574280PUB0Pers1351B0Extop0ID0186890.pdf



no, 41.6 % is for 2005 , according to world bank it will be 22.4 % in 2015 . posted million times before .




Global Monitoring Report 2011 - Goal 1&#58; Eradicate Extreme Poverty and Hunger

check box 1.1

We can go at this all day bro .


----------



## Vinod2070

Poor but richer than your country.

*WB data for 2010:

137 India 1,477 2010
155 Pakistan 1,007 2010

PPP data

124 India 3,586 2010
133 Pakistan 2,677 2010*

An average Indian is 40% richer than an average Pakistani and getting richer.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## karan.1970

Vinod2070 said:


> Poor but richer than your country.
> 
> *WB data for 2010:
> 
> 137 India 1,477 2010
> 155 Pakistan 1,007 2010
> 
> PPP data
> 
> 124 India 3,586 2010
> 133 Pakistan 2,677 2010*
> 
> An average Indian is 40% richer than an average Pakistani and getting richer.



Dont be funny.. Riaz is referring to the alternate reality which can be only viewed thru his blog and you are confusing the issue by going off topic and posting from our reality where world bank and IMF also publish figures..

Post reported

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

I know Riaz is trying our patience posting same false things again and changing topics again and again but he doesn't know that we indian have been brought upon 3 hours long movies since childhood . We can go at this all day . We can continue in shifts if required .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RiazHaq

Vinod2070 said:


> Poor but richer than your country.
> 
> *WB data for 2010:
> 
> 137 India 1,477 2010
> 155 Pakistan 1,007 2010
> 
> PPP data
> 
> 124 India 3,586 2010
> 133 Pakistan 2,677 2010*
> 
> An average Indian is 40% richer than an average Pakistani and getting richer.



And yet, here's what a failed state looks like:

1. One out of every three illiterate adults in the world is an Indian, according to UNESCO.

2. One out of very two hungry persons in the world is an Indian, according to World Food Program.

3. Almost one out of two Indians lives below the poverty line of $1.25 per day.

4. With its world's largest population of poor, hungry and illiterate citizens, India still spends $35 billion on defense.

5. India is host to some of the fiercest conflicts in the world. Since 1989 more than 100,000 have died in insurgencies in Kashmir and the northeastern states. About 25% of the Indian territory is outside the control of Indian authority.

Haq's Musings: Are India and Pakistan Failed States?


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

His blog is like the matrix , he is morpheus and i feel like Neo . for all the people who have watched the matrix here .


----------



## karan.1970

RiazHaq said:


> And yet, here's what a failed state looks like:
> 
> 1. One out of every three illiterate adults in the world is an Indian, according to UNESCO.
> 
> 2. One out of very two hungry persons in the world is an Indian, according to World Food Program.
> 
> 3. Almost one out of two Indians lives below the poverty line of $1.25 per day.
> 
> 4. With its world's largest population of poor, hungry and illiterate citizens, India still spends $35 billion on defense.
> 
> 5. India is host to some of the fiercest conflicts in the world. Since 1989 more than 100,000 have died in insurgencies in Kashmir and the northeastern states. About 25% of the Indian territory is outside the control of Indian authority.
> 
> Haq's Musings: Are India and Pakistan Failed States?



And Pakistan is worse than us.. Imagine how that must be

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Vinod2070

RiazHaq said:


> And yet, here's what a failed state looks like:
> 
> 1. One out of every three illiterate adults in the world is an Indian, according to UNESCO.
> 
> 2. One out of very two hungry persons in the world is an Indian, according to World Food Program.
> 
> 3. Almost one out of two Indians lives below the poverty line of $1.25 per day.
> 
> 4. With its world's largest population of poor, hungry and illiterate citizens, India still spends $35 billion on defense.
> 
> 5. India is host to some of the fiercest conflicts in the world. Since 1989 more than 100,000 have died in insurgencies in Kashmir and the northeastern states. About 25% of the Indian territory is outside the control of Indian authority.
> 
> Haq's Musings: Are India and Pakistan Failed States?



Yet you must be doing something worse to be topping all the failed state charts while India is among the economic stars pf the world.

You will watch from the sidelines as we overtake one European country after another in the size of the economy.

The sequence would be:

Italy
UK
France
Germany

This should become a reality in the next 6-8 years. Then will be the turn of Japan.

You will still be writing that pathetic blog and trying to get visitors there by linking to it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

RiazHaq said:


> And yet, here's what a failed state looks like:
> 
> 1. One out of every three illiterate adults in the world is an Indian, according to UNESCO.
> 
> 2. One out of very two hungry persons in the world is an Indian, according to World Food Program.
> 
> 3. Almost one out of two Indians lives below the poverty line of $1.25 per day.
> 
> 4. With its world's largest population of poor, hungry and illiterate citizens, India still spends $35 billion on defense.
> 
> 5. India is host to some of the fiercest conflicts in the world. Since 1989 more than 100,000 have died in insurgencies in Kashmir and the northeastern states. About 25% of the Indian territory is outside the control of Indian authority.
> 
> Haq's Musings: Are India and Pakistan Failed States?



no , only Pakistan is. 

2011 Failed States Index - Interactive Map and Rankings | Foreign Policy

Pakistan is the 12th most failed state in the world for the year 2011 .

---------- Post added at 01:11 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:10 AM ----------




Vinod2070 said:


> Yet you must be doing something worse to be topping all the failed state charts while India is among the economic stars pf the world.
> 
> You will watch from the sidelines as we overtake one European country after another in the size of the economy.
> 
> The sequence would be:
> 
> Italy
> UK
> France
> Germany
> 
> This should become a reality in the next 6-8 years. Then will be the turn of Japan.
> 
> You will still be writing that pathetic blog and trying to get visitors there by linking to it.



only pakistani visitors and some Indians looking for a laugh . The rest of the world has better sources like world bank and IMF , even ADB .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rang De

nick_indian said:


> I know Riaz is trying our patience posting same false things again and changing topics again and again but he doesn't know that we indian have been brought upon 3 hours long movies since childhood . We can go at this all day . We can continue in shifts if required .



He's just being a _pakistani_. 

Ignore. It's good we are developing and it's making others insecure.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## karan.1970

I feel like switching back to the signature "Sympathy you can get anytime.. Jealousy, you have to earn "

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

karan.1970 said:


> I feel like switching back to the signature "Sympathy you can get anytime.. Jealousy, you have to earn "



what are you waiting for ?


----------



## karan.1970

nick_indian said:


> what are you waiting for ?



I like the present one more 

Promised foxbat I wont change till he gets active again on the forum..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RiazHaq

nick_indian said:


> no, 41.6 % is for 2005 , according to world bank it will be 22.4 % in 2015 . posted million times before .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Global Monitoring Report 2011 - Goal 1: Eradicate Extreme Poverty and Hunger
> 
> check box 1.1
> 
> We can go at this all day bro .



Will be 22.4%? What about now? 

And using which poverty line? India's? You gotta be kidding!

Let's face it. India's a mess, and it's getting worse! The "Shining India" story is unraveling. 

Haq's Musings: Indian Economy Slowing to "Hindu Rate of Growth"?

A Zillion reasons to escape from India


----------



## eiffe

*FDI inflows rise sharply in first quarter*

Direct investment grows $7.2 b, helped by investment in equities


MUMBAI, SEPT. 30: 
The net direct investment into India increased significantly by $7.2 billion during the April to June 2011 period, against $2.9 billion in the corresponding quarter last year, according to the Reserve Bank of India's balance of payments data, released on Friday.

INVESTMENT

Direct investment into India during the first quarter was to the tune of $12.9 billion ($6.1 billion in the corresponding quarter last year). This included investment in equities, which increased to $9.4 billion from $3.7 billion last year. Direct investment by India increased by $5.7 billion in the reporting period, against $3.2 billion in the year-ago period.

However, portfolio investment in India was lower at $2.5 billion against $3.5 billion.

LOANS

The net loans availed by banks was higher at $11.5 billion compared with $2.9 billion in Q1 of 2010-11, due mainly to the drawdown of their foreign currency assets held abroad as well as a rise in overseas borrowings, said the RBI.

The net loans availed by the non-Government and non-banking sectors (net ECBs) stood higher at $2.9 billion compared with $2.3 billion.

Net inflows under short-term trade credit moderated to $3.1 billion in Q1 of 2011-12, as compared to $4.3 billion in Q1 of 2010-11.

There was a net accretion in foreign exchange reserves to the extent of $5.4 billion during Q1 of 2011-12. In nominal terms (i.e. including valuation changes), foreign exchange reserves increased by $10.9 billion during the quarter, reflecting the depreciation of the US dollar against major international currencies during the quarter.

A rise in the trade deficit, despite a sharper increase in exports than imports and an increase in net export of services, led to the widening of the current-account deficit (CAD) as compared with Q1 of the previous year, said RBI.

On a Balance of Payments basis, goods exports recorded a growth of 47.1 per cent (40.4 per cent), while imports registered a growth of 33.2 per cent during Q1 of 2011-12, which was the same as last year.

The trade deficit on BoP basis, in absolute terms, amounted to $35.4 billion, against $32.3 billion in the corresponding quarter last year.

Consequently, the CAD was at $14.1 billion during the first quarter, against $12 billion in the corresponding quarter last year.

Business Line : Industry & Economy / Banking : FDI inflows rise sharply in first quarter

---------- Post added at 01:37 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:36 AM ----------

*Centre liberalises FDI norms further*

Moving further with liberalisation of the foreign direct investment (FDI) regime, the government on Friday allowed overseas investment in bee-keeping, share-pledging for raising external debt and notified the revised FDI limit on FM radio at 26 per cent against the earlier 20 per cent. Similarly, conditions for FDI in respect of construction of old-age homes and educational institutions have been eased. These will not be subject to minimum and built-up area, capitalisation and lock-in period norms as applicable for the construction activities, according to an official statement issued here.

The hike in FDI cap in FM radio from 20 to 26 per cent, as approved by the Cabinet in July, has been notified. For giving a boost to bio-technology, pharmaceutical and life sciences, research and development in these sectors would be covered under the &#8216;industrial parks' scheme, where 100 per cent FDI is permitted under the automatic route.

Widening options for raising overseas resources, the policy has been amended to provide for pledge of shares of an Indian company which has raised ECBs, the statement said. The policy provides for opening and maintaining, without RBI approval, non-interest bearing rupee escrow accounts by non-residents towards payment of share purchase consideration. This has been done to facilitate FDI, it said. Procedure for conversion of imported capital goods and machinery and pre-operative expenses into equity has also been made easier. About opening honey bee-keeping to FDI, it said the liberalisation will bring in international best practices to upgrade the product. The measure will help food firms, engaged in honey-processing.

India received FDI inflows of $14.54 billion during April-July this fiscal, showing a jump of 92 per cent despite global economic uncertainties.

AGRICULTURE SECTOR

PTI reports:

To attract foreign investment in the agriculture sector, the government today allowed 100 per cent FDI in beekeeping, also known as &#8216;apiculture'

&#8220;FDI has been allowed up to 100 per cent under the automatic route in apiculture under controlled conditions,&#8221; according to the revised Consolidated FDI Policy of 2011, released by the Department of Industrial Policy and Promotion (DIPP).

The DIPP has imposed certain conditions to companies keen on taking the 100 per cent FDI route in beekeeping.

Companies can undertake &#8220;production of honey by beekeeping, except in forest/wild, in designated spaces with control of temperatures and climatic factors like humidity and artificial feeding during lean seasons,&#8221; the policy paper said.

The government is bringing more farm areas under the 100 per cent FDI route to encourage investment in the sector.

It has already permitted 100 per cent FDI in agricultural areas such as plantation, horticulture, seeds and cultivation of vegetables and mushrooms.

The Hindu : Business / Industry : Centre liberalises FDI norms further

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## King123

RiazHaq said:


> Will be 22.4%? What about now?



Your Blog is infected with Virus. So, Kindly no one open his Links. I faced the problem sometime ago.

Any Tom and harry can write a free blog for Zillion reason, Hell even reasons are not even in 3 digit. I can write 1,000 reasons "A Zillion reasons to escape from Pakistan nowwwwwwwwww"

Post something new. I am tired with such things again and again.


----------



## Rang De

RiazHaq said:


> .....



^^You've posted those links a billion times. You are spamming now.

No one is interested in your garbage. Average Indian is still a lot RICHER than average pakistani.

That's a fact. Even your govt has to kiss American rear and get IMF bailout. And you can't even pay those debts back. That is your reality.

Try hard to show false data on your blog, but it's still India > pak and will remain so.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

RiazHaq said:


> Will be 22.4%? What about now?
> 
> And using which poverty line? India's? You gotta be kidding!
> 
> Let's face it. India's a mess, and it's getting worse! The "Shining India" story is unraveling.
> 
> Haq's Musings: Indian Economy Slowing to "Hindu Rate of Growth"?
> 
> A Zillion reasons to escape from India



no buddy check that link again , it says using world bank international poverty line of 1.25 $ .Today it must be around 30 % .

Get educated bro please . i feel sad for you now .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ramu

Guys, this thread is for indian economy and it is not a vs pak thread. so just ignore the distraction.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

ramu said:


> Guys, this thread is for indian economy and it is not a vs pak thread. so just ignore the distraction.



Excellent news .


----------



## Vinod2070

I think it has been settled that India is ahead of Pakistan in all relevant metrices, be it per capita income, size of economy (order of magnitude), growth rates, education, high tech sector, social indicators including HDI, social stability as indicated by failed state report etc.

So we can give these useless comparisons a rest and move on with life. That means just focus on economic news from India.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Vinod2070 said:


> I think it has been settled that India is ahead of Pakistan in all relevant metrices, be it per capita income, size of economy (order of magnitude), growth rates, education, high tech sector, social indicators including HDI, social stability as indicated by failed state report etc.
> 
> So we can give these useless comparisons a rest and move on with life. That means just focus on economic news from India.



Leave it bro . Let it rest , the neutral people will look at all sources on the net and come to their conclusions and they certainly won't be visiting or believing some Haq's blog . nothing else matters.

concentrate on indian economy and keep posting news

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

RiazHaq said:


> So a big part of it was short-term investment in equities rather than the more permanent FDI.
> 
> Such short term investments are known as hot money which can cause instability because it can leave as quickly as it comes in.
> 
> Spurred by a tidal wave of hot money from the US Federal Reserve stimulus, the big drop in Indian FDI has been largely offset by the surge in FII in the last two years. In fact, the outflow of $15 billion was more than made up by inflows of $29 billion &#8212; their highest ever &#8212; in 2009-10. This level was largely maintained in 2010-11 as well, with a small increase. These hot money inflows continue to be a source of instability in the face of the Indian Central Bankers attempts to cool rising inflation. Such hot money inflows accounted for 58% of India's forex reserves in March 2010 compared to 47.9% in 2009, according to the Financial Express.
> 
> Haq's Musings: Indian Economy Slowing to "Hindu Rate of Growth"?



Indian economy has gone down to 7.8 and 7.7 % for two quarters this year from 8 % and you are dreaming of 3% ? ( as the hindu rate of growth used to be called) .

The rate has been deliberately cooled down to control inflation which is high though much lower than Pakistan . Once inflation comes back under control it will go back to 8 %+

Gosh ...


----------



## RiazHaq

Duke-Jk said:


> ^^You've posted those links a billion times. You are spamming now.
> 
> No one is interested in your garbage. Average Indian is still a lot RICHER than average pakistani.
> 
> That's a fact. Even your govt has to kiss American rear and get IMF bailout. And you can't even pay those debts back. That is your reality.
> 
> Try hard to show false data on your blog, but it's still India > pak and will remain so.



"NO ONE" mean a "NOBODY" like you!

Since you can't deal with the facts and data from the independent credible sources that I quote, you resort to lying. Shame on you!

---------- Post added at 02:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:08 PM ----------




nick_indian said:


> Indian economy has gone down to 7.8 and 7.7 % for two quarters this year from 8 % and you are dreaming of 3% ? ( as the hindu rate of growth used to be called) .
> 
> Gosh ...








Haq's Musings: Indian Economy Slowing to "Hindu Rate of Growth"?


----------



## Rang De

We need to take our literacy rate above 90%.

That'll really speed up our development process. According to govt this should happen by the next decade. and "Education For All" by 2015.

Country will be fully literate by 2020 says govt | APN News

Census: India's literacy rate rises by 9.2 pc - India News - IBNLive




RiazHaq said:


> "NO ONE" mean a "NOBODY" like you!
> 
> Since you can't deal with the facts and data from the independent credible sources that I quote, you resort to lying. Shame on you!



ROFL

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

RiazHaq said:


> "NO ONE" mean a "NOBODY" like you!
> 
> Since you can't deal with the facts and data from the independent credible sources that I quote, you resort to lying. Shame on you!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:08 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haq's Musings: Indian Economy Slowing to "Hindu Rate of Growth"?



Thanks for proving my point with that graph . Indian economy has just slowed down to 7.7 percent and in just one quarter . 

Hindu growth rate was 3% . Once inflation is handled , the economy will go back to 8 % . Handling inflation is the first priority right now .

btw 7.7 % is still one of the fastes in the world and much faster than Pak's growth rate .

---------- Post added at 02:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:17 AM ----------




Duke-Jk said:


> We need to take our literacy rate above 90%.
> 
> That'll really speed up our development process. According to govt this should happen by the next decade. and "Education For All" by 2015.
> 
> Country will be fully literate by 2020 says govt | APN News
> 
> Census: India's literacy rate rises by 9.2 pc - India News - IBNLive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROFL



I personally dont see india becoming 100% literate by 2020 but yeah by 2030 surely .


----------



## RiazHaq

Here's a news report on India's slowing car sales:

Passenger car sales in India grew at a scorching 30% in 2010-11 (April-March). But with rising interest rates on auto loans and a sharp rise in petrol prices, car sales this year have slowed down to a crawl.

In fact passenger car sales crashed 16% in July and 10% in August, according to data by Society of Indian Auto Manufacturers (SIAM). Strike at Maruti Suzuki&#8217;s plant in Manesar, which had hit output of one of its most selling cars, the Swift hatchback, has only added to the pressure on overall industry sales.

SIAM has already cut its growth forecast for car sales to 10-12% from earlier 16-18%. Last month it said it would further downgrade growth forecast for the full year.

Research firm Crisil painted a bleak picture earlier in the week, saying it expects "growth in passenger vehicles to decelerate sharply to 2-4% with domestic cars growing at a mere 0-3% as against earlier forecast of a growth of 8-10%."

Crisil said its latest downgrade was prompted by Rs 3 rise in petrol price and 25 basis points hike in interest rates by Reserve Bank of India in September.

Other analysts, like Nikhil Deshpande of Pinc Research and Sejal Jhunjhunwala of Way2Wealth Securities too agree that sentiments are not looking good this year, despite the ongoing festive season.

"Automakers had expected car sales to pickup in the festive season. But there were two conditions -- interest rate hike cycle would peak out and fuel prices wouldn&#8217;t rise. But there has been no respite on either front," Deshpande told moneycontrol.com

No wonder then the automakers are going all out to tempt customers now, with more offers this year than last year, in the hope that people will spend impulsively during Dassera-Diwali. Fiat India, for instance, is offering benefits up to Rs 1.30 lakh on its Linea sedan, and Rs 75,000 on the Punto hatchback. Fiat&#8217;s offer includes insurance at Rs 1, exchange benefits, gift cheque and free road side assistance for 50 months.

Discounts galore as passenger car sales hit speed bumps - Moneycontrol.com -


----------



## King123

Most India automakers post higher September sales

MUMBAI (MarketWatch) -- M*ost Indian auto makers, including Tata Motors Ltd. , Mahindra & Mahindra Ltd. and the local unit of Hyundai Motor Co. HYMLY 0.00% , posted higher sales in September as an anticipated demand spurt in the festive season encouraged them to ship more vehicles to dealers*.

But India's biggest car maker by sales, *Maruti Suzuki India Ltd. , posted a decline for the third straight month on production cuts and lower demand.*

*Higher fuel costs and interest rates have impacted demand for vehicles in Asia's no. 3 auto market*. *But companies expect demand to improve in the festive season, which started in late September, as the time is considered auspicious by many to make purchases.*

The India unit of Suzuki Motor Corp. sold 85,565 units during September, down 21% on year. Domestic sales fell 17% to 78,816 units while exports fell 48% to 6,749 units. Maruti sold lower units of almost all its car models, except the Swift DZire sedan which rose 10% to 9,411 units.

The company lost production of *800 cars a day on an average last month due to labor unrest at a factory at the north Indian state of Haryana*, which ended Friday. It continues to make lower number of cars than usual but aims to make up for the production loss in a few weeks after a new assembly line at its north India plant is operational, it said recently.

*Maruti's rival Hyundai sold 57,808 vehicles during the month, up 12% on year. Local sales grew 13% to 35,955 units while exports grew 11% to 21,853 units.*

*Tata Motors, India's biggest auto maker by sales, sold 78,786 vehicles during September, higher by 22% on year. The company sold 46,247 trucks and buses in the month, up 29% on year.*

*Passenger vehicle sales grew 10% to 26,319 units. Sales of its Nano minicar however fell 47% to 2,936 units. Total exports rose 23% to 6,220 units.*

sold 12,807 units during the month, more than double of last year, backed by volumes of its Etios sedan and Etios Liva small car.

*TVS Motor Co. *sales grew *17% to 219,369 units during the month, on robust two-wheeler demand*

http://www.marketwatch.com/story/most-india-automakers-post-higher-september-sales-2011-10-01

---------- Post added at 05:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:52 AM ----------

Maruti Suzuki to double sales network by 2015 across India

_30 September, 2011_

*The country&#8217;s largest carmaker Maruti Suzuki India (MSI) on Thursday said it aims to double its sales network by 2015 across India with a focus on small towns and cities.*

MSI on Thursday announced opening of its *1,000th sales showroom for its products in Surat, Gujarat*, as a part of the strategy to *expand into tier-II and tier-III cities across the country.*

&#8220;Network expansion is strategic to our business and we would continue to focus on it. We target to double our sales network in next five years, in line with the company&#8217;s sales plan,&#8221; MSI Managing Director and CEO Shinzo Nakanishi said in a statement.

Besides the plan to increase the number of car outlets, the company has also undertaken an initiative of upgrading its three year old showrooms under project &#8216;Nav Nirman&#8217;.

&#8220;The objective of &#8216;Nav Nirman&#8217; is to provide customers uniform buying experience across the country,&#8221; it added.

Meanwhile, the company which is facing labour unrest at its Manesar plant, said it has rolled out 690 Swift cars combined from Gurgaon and Manesar facilities today.

It also produced 60 units of A-star and SX4 models from Manesar plants.

&#8220;In the last two days, in addition to Swift, the company has also started making these two models at Manesar where focus until now remained on attaining normal production levels for Swift model,&#8221; the company said in a separate statement.

Currently, there are 1,500 people available for production at Manesar plants. This includes 1,120 experienced and trained technicians brought in by the company in the last few days, it added.

Car News India | Maruti Suzuki to double sales network by 2015 across India


----------



## King123

Month-long strike at Maruti's Manesar plant ends

*NEW DELHI: Maruti Suzuki , India's top car maker, said a month-long strike at one of its plants that severely hit production ended on Saturday after workers agreed to sign discipline agreements.

Workers at Maruti's Manesar factory in Haryana walked out on August 29 after the company demanded they sign a "good conduct bond", saying some had engaged in sabotage.*

A Maruti spokesman said in a statement on Saturday it reached a "settlement" and that all workers had agreed to sign the "good conduct bond".

Maruti will not pay the striking workers for the period of the strike, the spokesman said, adding the 44 employees against whom it had taken disciplinary action would not be taken back.

Representatives of the workers were not available for comment.

Maruti, 54.2 percent owned by Japan's Suzuki Motor , had said it would not compromise with the workers who were refusing to sign the discipline agreement, and was steadily hiring new employees.

*In June, about 800 workers went on a 13-day strike at the plant, crippling production and leading to more than $90 million in lost output.*

The company did not give a figure for the production loss in the latest strike. It is due to release sales figures for September later on Saturday.

Month-long strike at Maruti's Manesar plant ends - The Economic Times

================================================================

Several India Auto Makers Post Higher Sales In Sept, Maruti Volumes Fall due to strike

Read more: Several India Auto Makers Post Higher Sales In Sept, Maruti Volumes Fall | Fox Business


----------



## RiazHaq

Here's an excerpt from a NY Times story on India's slowing economy:

Most countries would be thrilled to have a growth rate of more than 7 percent, but for India, which strode at a 9 percent pace before the financial crisis of 2008 and hit 8.5 percent last year, it would be a significant letdown. Slower growth would mean fewer Indians climbing out of poverty and could help spur greater social unrest.

And it would pose yet another challenge to the global economy, which is increasingly depending on emerging markets like India and China to make up for stagnation in the West.

The Indian slowdown was in the making long before most analysts were concerned about a double-dip recession in industrialized nations. Private investment has been sliding since late last year and once-robust car sales have decreased in recent months. Indian stocks began falling in November and are now down more than 24 percent from their high. Moreover, inflation has been hovering at nearly 10 percent even after the Reserve Bank of India raised interest rates 11 times in less than two years.

&#8220;Today, the economy is running on the engine speed achieved some time ago,&#8221; said R. Gopalakrishnan, an executive director at the Tata Group, India&#8217;s largest business conglomerate. Stressing that he was speaking for himself and not his company, he added, &#8220;It&#8217;s not sputtering to an end, but it&#8217;s slowing down.&#8221;

The new economic worries are occurring while the Indian government has been preoccupied with the biggest protests the country has seen in nearly two decades.
---------
Now, analysts said, the government is unlikely to act on the land and retail measures for several months, if not longer. Even as markets elsewhere were relatively stable, India&#8217;s benchmark Nifty stock index fell 1.9 percent on Friday, to its lowest level in 14 months.

Furthermore, many analysts say the government is unlikely to push big reforms next year because India&#8217;s largest and one of its poorest states, Uttar Pradesh, will go to the polls in 2012. Federal elections are due in 2014.

Still, some business leaders say the corruption movement has demonstrated that the government, which is run by a coalition led by the Congress Party, may no longer be able to postpone difficult policy decisions. Many of the most vocal protesters at Mr. Hazare&#8217;s rallies have been people 25 or younger &#8212; a group that makes up about half India&#8217;s population.

&#8220;The middle class has been created; it wasn&#8217;t there 30 years ago,&#8221; said Mr. Gopalakrishnan, the Tata executive. &#8220;And their aspirations have been created. There is an energy there that has come out of human passion. Being standstill and letting this putter out is not an option.&#8221;


http://www.nytimes.com/2011/08/27/b...my-to-its-corruption-woes.html?pagewanted=all


----------



## RiazHaq

Duke-Jk said:


> He's just being a _pakistani_.
> 
> Ignore. It's good we are developing and it's making others insecure.



Even Pakistan's so-called slums are far better than Indian slums in terms of infrastructure and services. 

For example, let's compare Mumbai's Dharavi with Karachi's Orangi Town. 

While Dharavi has only one toilet per 1440 residents and most of its residents use Mahim Creek, a local river, for urination and defecation, Orangi has an elaborate sanitation system built by its citizens. Under Orangi Pilot Project's guidance, between 1981 and 1993 Orangi residents installed sewers serving 72,070 of 94,122 houses. To achieve this, community members spent more than US$2 million of their own money, and OPP invested about US$150,000 in research and extension of new technologies. Orangi pilot project has been admired widely for its work with urban poor.

Shanties in Orangi have now grown into single or two level cement houses over the years and a large number of schools have been operating successfully, sending the poorest children into the best educational institutions of the city. A significant population of educated middle class has grown in Orangi. There are a number of small businesses and a cottage industry, started by budding entrepreneurs and funded by microfinance efforts in the area. The city of Karachi has built roads into Orangi to provide improved access for the residents. A hospital was built in the community in the 1990s. 

Haq's Musings: Orangi is not Dharavi!


----------



## SpArK

Kerala has been declared as the first 'total banking state'


THIRUVANANTHAPURAM: Kerala has been declared as the first 'total banking state' in India, successfully completing the campaign for total financial inclusion plan (FIP) ensuring banking facility to all families. 

The declaration was made as every household in all the 14 districts in the state having at least one bank account and the facility for need-based credit. 

The "State Level Bankers' Committee", a joint forum of major banks operating in the state with the support of the government, had been working for the last four years to bring banking services to all quarters of the state. 

Addressing a meeting of bankers here yesterday, Chief Minister Oommen Chandy said the achievement was yet another feather in the cap of state's financial scenario. 

"The banks have a lot more things to do for the state and its people. They should shed their conservative approach and contribute more to the expedite development process in the state," he said. 

The lending to farming sector should be enhanced from the present 22 per cent of the total lending to the priority sector. The support of banks to education, infrastructure, tourism abd healthcare should also be accelerated, he said. 

Chandy also distributed certificates to the banks which had participated in the 'total banking state' project drive.

Palakkad district in the state had already become the first district in the country to achieve total financial inclusion four years ago, bank sources said.


Kerala has been declared as the first 'total banking state' - The Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Night_Raven

*Guys , ignore Riaz , he is only here to compare / cherry-pick / manipulate figures to suit his ego .... seldom posts in the Pakistan economic thread ... *

*India's first superfast double-decker train flagged off*

KOLKATA: Railway Minister Dinesh Trivedi Saturday flagged off the country's first double-decker superfast train from Howrah in West Bengal to Dhanbad in Jharkhand. 

The 12383 Up/12384 Dn fully air-conditioned Howrah-Dhanbad Express will run five days a week. 

"It has much more comfort level than other trains. It is India's first double-decker train," said a senior Eastern Railway official. 

The train, comprising nine coaches, including seven air-conditioned double-decker chair cars, will have 128 seats in each coach and two generator cars. 

It will have a maximum permissible speed of 110 kmph. The diatance between Howrah and Dhanbad is about 270 km. 

It will start from Dhanbad at 5.00 a.m. every Monday, Tuesday, Wednesday, Friday and Saturday and arrive at Howrah four hours later at 9.15 a.m. 

From Howrah, it will start at 3.20 p.m. on every Sunday, Monday, Tuesday, Thursday and Friday and reach Dhanbad at 7.40 p.m.

India's first superfast double-decker train flagged off - The Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DarK-LorD

9% growth in 12th Five Year Plan realistic, says official.
Indo-Asian News Service
Kolkata, October 01, 2011

The nine percent growth target of the Indian economy during the 12th Five Year Plan period is achievable despite the global economic slowdown, a top official said on Saturday. "Nine percent GDP growth is realistic during the 12th Five Year Plan period (2012-17). Indias share in global
trade is only 1.5%. It insulates us from the global slowdown. We may sustain the economy because of less dependency on global economy," Mohammad Haleem Khan, secretary in the disinvestment department (in the finance ministry) said at a programme organised by the Indian Chamber of Commerce (ICC).

"We should have optimism to enter into the 12th Five Year Plan period despite of the current global economic scenario," he said.

Khan, however, said 9.5% GDP growth in the plan period seemed too optimistic.

Stating that the countrys saving rate should be 36% of the GDP to attain nine percent growth, he said: "Currently, the saving rate is 34%. Saving rate increase to 36% may not be difficult."

The greatest challenge in the plan period would be creating adequate employment opportunities for the young population, he added.

9% growth in 12th Five Year Plan realistic, says official - Hindustan Times


----------



## Vinod2070

Regarding auto sales, of course after doubling to 2 million in the last 4 years, the sales are slowing down this year.

However, they are still almost 20 times the sales in Pakistan. India buys 3 times as many cars per capita as Pakistan.

Just Delhi buys twice as many cars as the whole of Pakistan and is growing faster.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rang De

nick_indian said:


> I personally dont see india becoming 100% literate by 2020 but yeah by 2030 surely .



I agree but if we give special attention towards education and work hard im hopeful we'll be somewhere around 85-90% literacy rate by 2020. Literacy rate growth in the next decade will be higher then what it was in the last decade. Anyway let's not take anything for granted and work towards our goals sincerely.

-----------------
@topic

Despite problems, Air India wins Asia's leading airline award - Money - DNA

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ramu

*Would You Buy India&#8217;s $35 Tablet Computer?*

News reached us last week that India&#8217;s government has an ambitious project underway to build and offer a functional tablet computing device for just $35. The Western world was quick to question India&#8217;s ability to build the device, especially since a previously announced $10 PC did not materialize. This new project has already a mockup and is seeking manufacturer interest. Would you buy it?






The prototype mockup shown hints to a touchscreen, no hard drive, storage based on memory cards, as well as power that is supplied via solar cells. There has been no information which processor it uses, how much RAM it integrates and what operating system it runs, albeit it is almost certain that it is some variation of Linux. In terms of the processor, a version of ARM&#8217;s chips is likely. However, Intel may be able to compete due to the sheer market opportunity. While its Atom processors sell for a tray price of at least $29, Intel has been rumored to produce an Atom chip for less than $4 these days. Given the size of the Indian market, Intel may be willing to discuss a discount.

So, would buy this tablet, which is priced in the neighborhood of a dinner in a decent restaurant here in the U.S.? Or would you go for an iPad for well north of $500 (the average selling price is $695, according to Apple), or a cheaper tablet for $200 such as the Pandigital Novel, based on what you know now?

Perhaps that isn&#8217;t the right question. Let me rephrase it: Since you won&#8217;t be able to purchase it in the U.S. anyway, would you buy it if you lived in India? With some research, you might be tempted to agree and say that you are definitely interested. Here&#8217;s why.

India&#8217;s population currently stands at about 1.14 billion people. According to the Telecom Regulatory Authority of India, 81 million of them, or 7%, access the Internet today via wired or wireless means. Only 9.45 million, or 0.8%, have a broadband connection to the Internet, which shows that access to the Internet is a true privilege in India today. In comparison, according to Nielsen, 74.1% of U.S. Americans access the Internet today and about 37% browse via a broadband connection. While there surely is still a digital divide in the U.S., Internet access is far more obtainable on these shores than it is in India today.

One of the reasons why there are not more wired broadband connections in India, which could enable Internet access via DSL or cable, is because there aren&#8217;t many wireline connections. According to the Telecom Regulatory Authority of India, there are only 36.2 million wired phone connections at this time in India. That has to do with the increasing popularity of cellphones, but also the fact that there is no phone connectivity in many rural areas. Also, traditional PCs are either not affordable for the population or simply do not make sense and prevent a greater Internet penetration. For example, about five years ago, Intel unveiled a &#8220;bug PC&#8221; concept for developing countries, which had a casing that was critter-safe and a PSU that could be connected to a car battery, which often is the only available power source for electrical devices.

On the other hand, India&#8217;s population is growing up on wireless communications, much more than we did and still do here in the U.S. According to the Telecom Regulatory Authority of India, there are currently 635.5 million active cellphone subscribers in India, translating into a market penetration of 54%. However, not many of those users access the Internet via a smartphone as those devices are extremely expensive. Consider the annual per capita income of $1039 per year and then the local price for an iPhone 3G S of $725, the Samsung Galaxy S of $597, the Sony Ericsson Xperia X10 of $660, the Nokia N97 of $480 or the Blackberry Storm 2 of about $680. Would you spend half of your annual income (which is, on average, $46,381 in the U.S.) on a smartphone to be able to access the Internet? Probably not. But what about 3% (or the equivalent of about $1575 based on average U.S. per capita income)? That sounds a lot more likely. Of course, we do not know what kind of wireless connectivity the $35 tablet device will have, but WiFi may suffice for educational purposes or local community Internet access points. Down the road, WiMax may be an option. Suddenly, the solar-powered $35 tablet makes a lot of sense &#8211; in India.

You may still be criticizing the lack of local storage space, but remember, India&#8217;s population grows up with cellphones that do not have local storage. Explaining the cloud and its features, and building a compelling case around it, is a lot easier in India than it is in the U.S. or other developed nations, where we are used to virtually never ending storage capacity on our computers. You can&#8217;t miss what you don&#8217;t know.

Here in the U.S. we are told that OLPC will be aiming for a $99 computer, which follows the original $100 laptop that turned out to be a $190 laptop. Even if it will materialize, $100 may be too much for what the Indian government tries to achieve. Of course, we do not know if $35 is realistic and we are skeptic that the stated $20 and $10 goals can be achieved in the future. But we should respect India&#8217;s repeated attempts to come up with an affordable computer for its population. It is rather arrogant to be sitting here in the U.S., comparing it to the iPad, questioning its features and raising doubt whether it can be built for that price target. A $35 tablet is what could propel the country into the Internet age.

Would You Buy India's $35 Tablet Computer? | ConceivablyTech


----------



## ramu

If the above device succeeds in penetrating 0.2% of the Indian population in the first year, you are still talking of 2.4 million devices sold in India alone. The market is just mind boggling. I would ask fellow Indian forum member to try it when it is launched. Gift it to your near and dear ones this Diwali. *This device has a potential to change the way Indians consume digital content. *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RiazHaq

SpArK said:


> Kerala has been declared as the first 'total banking state'
> 
> 
> THIRUVANANTHAPURAM: Kerala has been declared as the first 'total banking state' in India, successfully completing the campaign for total financial inclusion plan (FIP) ensuring banking facility to all families.
> 
> The declaration was made as every household in all the 14 districts in the state having at least one bank account and the facility for need-based credit.
> 
> The "State Level Bankers' Committee", a joint forum of major banks operating in the state with the support of the government, had been working for the last four years to bring banking services to all quarters of the state.
> 
> Addressing a meeting of bankers here yesterday, Chief Minister Oommen Chandy said the achievement was yet another feather in the cap of state's financial scenario.
> 
> "The banks have a lot more things to do for the state and its people. They should shed their conservative approach and contribute more to the expedite development process in the state," he said.
> 
> The lending to farming sector should be enhanced from the present 22 per cent of the total lending to the priority sector. The support of banks to education, infrastructure, tourism abd healthcare should also be accelerated, he said.
> 
> Chandy also distributed certificates to the banks which had participated in the 'total banking state' project drive.
> 
> Palakkad district in the state had already become the first district in the country to achieve total financial inclusion four years ago, bank sources said.
> 
> 
> Kerala has been declared as the first 'total banking state' - The Economic Times



Kerala's money-order economy is so dependent on remittances that it has to have banks to function. 

Kerala has about two million people working overseas out of the total state population of about 30 million, according to BBC's Soutik Biswas....two orders of magnitude higher proportion (66 per 1000) than either Bangladesh (0.65 per 1000) or Pakistan (0.5 per 1000), according to Nationmaster. Their remittances may be one of the reasons why Kerala has less poverty and higher social indicators than the rest of India.


----------



## Vinod2070

*We are betting on India to be the No. 1 car market in the world, ahead of China, in the future. Brio is the first step towards a shifting growth trajectory for us in India.

By 2020 India will be the third-largest car market in the world.
*

Honda cannot just bet on Brio to win back India| ET Slide Shows

I would rather like India not to be the top car market. The focus should be on efficient mass transport system for cities.

Or the new smart cities where you can walk to work and shop and entertain.


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Vinod2070 said:


> *We are betting on India to be the No. 1 car market in the world, ahead of China, in the future. Brio is the first step towards a shifting growth trajectory for us in India.
> 
> By 2020 India will be the third-largest car market in the world.
> *
> 
> Honda cannot just bet on Brio to win back India| ET Slide Shows
> 
> I would rather like India not to be the top car market. The focus should be on efficient mass transport system for cities.
> 
> Or the new smart cities where you can walk to work and shop and entertain.



Are the smart cities really coming up ? If yes then when and where ?


----------



## Vinod2070

nick_indian said:


> Are the smart cities really coming up ? If yes then when and where ?



Yes, 7 smart cities are planned along the Delhi Mumbai corridor.

*Delhi-Mumbai industrial corridor to spawn 7 'smart' cities*

NEW DELHI: India`s Shanghai dream has shifted base, from Mumbai to the futuristic cities that are being planned along the Delhi-Mumbai Industrial Corridor (DMIC). Masterplans are ready for seven brand new cities spanning six states in what will be the biggest urban development project since Chandigarh was built in 1953.

The blueprints are inspired by industrial hubs in China and South Korea and have the potential of revolutionizing the country`s urban landscape with the introduction of what modern town planners call ``smart city`` concepts.

Their key features are compact, vertical developments, an efficient public transportation system, the use of digital technology to create smart grids for better management of civic infrastructure, recycling of sewage water for industrial use, green spaces, cycle tracks and easy accessibility to goods, services and activities designed to foster a sense of community. 

Delhi-Mumbai industrial corridor to spawn 7 'smart' cities, Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DMLA

self delete


----------



## eiffe

*India's August exports up 44 per cent y/y: Govt*

NEW DELHI: India's August exports rose 44.25 per cent to $24.3 billion from a year earlier, while imports for the month rose 41.82 per cent to $38.4 billion, leaving a trade deficit of $14 billion, government data showed. 

Exports between April and August rose 54.2 per cent to $134.5 billion, data showed on Monday, while oil imports in August rose 48.72 per cent to $10.28 billion. 

Indian exporters enjoyed record growth in the last fiscal year and have notched robust growth in recent months, buoyed by demand for the country's cars, petroleum products and precious stones. 

However, economic turbulence in the United States and Europe, India's top sales destinations, has prompted trade ministry warnings of a slowdown in export growth for the remainder of the fiscal year 


India's August exports up 44 per cent y/y: Govt - The Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## karan.1970

RiazHaq said:


> Kerala's money-order economy is so dependent on remittances that it has to have banks to function.
> 
> Kerala has about two million people working overseas out of the total state population of about 30 million, according to BBC's Soutik Biswas....two orders of magnitude higher proportion (66 per 1000) than either Bangladesh (0.65 per 1000) or Pakistan (0.5 per 1000), according to Nationmaster. Their remittances may be one of the reasons why Kerala has less poverty and higher social indicators than the rest of India.



True.. The same reasoning (heavy remittances) also applies to the sudden burst of positive current balance for Pakistan last year..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bombay Dude

*CM wants 'mega city' tag for Mumbai *



> Besieged with shortage of land and finances for city's makeover, Chavan wants Centre to act as saviour by giving infrastructural projects national status and relax CRZ norms
> 
> It appears that Chief Minister Prithviraj Chavan is now using marketing tactics to woo the Central government. It is apparent from the fact that he tried his best to sell the idea of declaring Mumbai as a 'mega city' to PM Dr Manmohan Singh, who was on a daylong state visit on Saturday.
> 
> According to Chavan, once the metropolis is declared as a mega city with the tag of India's financial centre, funds from Central government would be flowing in freely, helping the state to complete the pending projects and start new ones.
> 
> If sources in the Democratic Front (DF) government are to be believed, then lack of space and paucity of funds is taking a serious toll on infrastructural projects in Mumbai. Even the ongoing ones are bearing the brunt of cash crunch, including the Metro rail project: Versova-Ghatkopar, Charkop-Bandra- Mankhurd and Colaba-Bandra-Airport corridors. Hence, PM's visit was a precious opportunity for the beleaguered DF government, to request the Centre to allow State government to reclaim land for its proposed coastal road project and seek national project status for city's five important infrastructural projects.
> 
> Before visiting the PM, Chavan had a brainstorming session with secretaries of various departments on Friday.
> 
> According to sources, the mega city tag was considered as the most viable option of seeking funds from the Central government. So far, based on certain criteria, only New Delhi has been tagged as a mega city.
> 
> CM tried his best to sell the idea of coastal roads as the best cost effective option, and to buttress his claim, he put forth before the PM examples of countries such as South Korea, Netherlands, Singapore, Hong Kong and Japan. To materialise the coastal road dream, CM also pointed out that relaxation of the CRZ norms by the Centre was a must. At present, only 22 cities worldwide have met the criteria to be declared as mega cities.
> 
> One of the criteria is population over a crore.
> 
> The CM said he was sceptical about the Metro III project, connecting Colaba to the airport, due to fund shortage. If the State sticks to the coastal road plan, it will require Rs 6,000 crore with 7 km portion of reclaimed land. Without reclamation, the coastal road will be only 22 km long. With the status of mega city, the state is hoping to secure over Rs 50,000 crore from the Centre.
> 
> Most importantly, CM's demand comes soon after his meeting with Congress Chief Sonia Gandhi last Thursday and a 45-minute long meeting with PM a few days ago.
> 
> Criteria to be a mega city
> >> Less amount of cultivable land
> >> Population over one crore
> >> City's employment rate should be extremely high
> 
> Tokyo
> The biggest mega city
> 
> The projects
> Five projects that the state wants to be declared as national projects:
> 
> 1 MTHL connecting Sevri-Nhava Seva
> -- Rs 10,000 crore
> 
> 2 Navi Mumbai Airport
> -- Rs 14,000 crore
> 
> 3 Alibag Virar Corridor
> -- Rs 10,000 crore
> 
> 4 Coastal Road
> -- Rs 6,000 crore
> 
> 5 Mumbai Metro
> -- Rs 18,000 crore


CM wants 'mega city' tag for Mumbai


I don't know Why the CM has to go and beg at the Centre for Funds when We pay 40%of the Country's Tax and What we get!


----------



## Bombay Dude

*Kerala govt floats firm for Rs 77k cr high-speed rail*

KOCHI: The ambitious high speed rail network of the state government started chugging along with the formation of a new public limited company, the Kerala High Speed Rail Corporation Ltd, for the purpose. The 630-km rail network, estimated to cost Rs 77,000 crore, will connect the state capital with Mangalore in neighbouring Karnataka in the north.

The Kerala State Industrial Development Corporation has been appointed as the nodal agency to develop the project and the Delhi Metro Rail Corporation was assigned with the pre-feasibility study. The new Company was formed on the basis of the pre-feasibility report submitted by DMRC, according to an official release. Further technical studies and economic evaluation are being planned, it said. The proposed high speed corridor will have two parallel tracks in the standard gauge system similar to the Delhi Metro Rail.

The high speed corridor will have an alignment independent of the existing alignment of the Railways in the state. The project will be implemented as joint venture between the state government and a suitable private partner to be selected later.

T Balakrishnan, additional chief secretary (industry and commerce), Alkesh Kumar Sharma, managing director KSIDC and T P Thomas Kutty, executive director, KSIDC are the first directors of the new Company. The company will undertake detailed feasibility report for the project and identify suitable rail technology for implementing the high speed corridor. Steps have also been initiated for release of a notification for the acquisition of the land needed for implementing the project. The width of the land required to be acquired for the high speed rail corridor is 13 metres. The high speed corridor will use a green field route to keep the rehabilitation task to the minimum, the release said.

Kerala govt floats firm for Rs 77k cr high-speed rail - Times Of India

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jha

This Railway Ministry wont do a thing for High Speed Rail...States have to do it themselves and Keep the ministry out of it..
Just compare Metros from Delhi and Kolkata...Huge Privatization is needed in Railways..


----------



## Bombay Dude

jha said:


> This Railway Ministry wont do a thing for High Speed Rail...States have to do it themselves and Keep the ministry out of it..
> Just compare Metros from Delhi and Kolkata...Huge Privatization is needed in Railways..



The Dude in your DP and the Dunac Didi and Delhi!

The Entire Railways is concentrated in Delhi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

news.outlookindia.com | India, Switzerland Sign MoU on Financial Dialogue

India today signed an MoU on financial dialogue with Switzerland that will pave the way for exchange of views between the two sides on financial and macroeconomic issues.

The agreement comes at a time when the issue of black money stashed in Swiss banks has become a matter of major political debate back home in India.

The agreement was signed during President Pratibha Patil's visit to Switzerland during which she has held bilateral talks with her Swiss counterpart Micheline Calmi-Rey on a number of issues including economic cooperation.


----------



## tamygu

*UPA policies are leading to a scorched earth syndrome*


If there is a single theme running through this year&#8217;s faltering economy, it is this: the business of trying to correct all wrongs has got us into an economic tailspin, with growth tapering off and inflation far from doing so.

Taken together, the UPA&#8217;s social spending thrust (and benign neglect of economic reforms) amount to a scorched-earth policy.

*Officially, it is all about inclusive growth and correcting historical wrongs to the disadvantaged. But the net effect of these policies will be to leave a fiscal and economic mess that no successor government will be able to handle easily. If Rahul Gandhi actually wins the elections in 2014, he will have a time-bomb on his hands.*

The only thing that&#8217;s gone right for India this year is the monsoon. The Indian Meteorological Department predicted with considerable aplomb in June that the monsoon would be sub-normal. Thankfully, the prediction went wrong. The IMD now has the unenviable record of seven wrong forecasts out of 10.

But while the Met got egg on its face, our farmers got bountiful precipitation. We have not only had exceedingly good rainfall equal to 101 percent of the long period average, but also good spatial spreads. So, a bumper kharif is likely.

*The UPA has run out of ideas and is pursuing policies with the single-objective of winning the next election.Reuters
But every other signal is turning from amber to red, thanks to mistimed and often misdirected efforts to correct wrongs.*

*The fiscal wrongs, created by excessive spending, excess borrowing, and failure to rein in oil subsidies, has had to be righted by a tougher-than-needed monetary policy of rising interest rates. The economy has already hit a speedbreaker. The GDP growth target has been brought down from 9 percent around budget-time to less than 8 percent now. The year will probably end well below 8 percent. Inflation is close to double-digits (9.78 percent), and the Index of Industrial Production was down to 3.3 percent in July.*

To correct the fiscal wrong, *Finance Minister Pranab Mukherjee is stamping on spending &#8211; but largely in the capital outlays area &#8211; which is making things worse*. When government fails to spend on things like infrastructure, the slowdown can only accelerate as business incomes are crimped. Mukherjee should cut wasteful expenditure, not infrastructure and capital spending.

*To correct the current account deficit &#8211; the gap between the country&#8217;s external earnings and expenses &#8211; the Reserve Bank is letting the rupee go weak in the knees.* (But it is also true that it does not have enough ammo to just sell dollars and allow the rupee to rise.) This policy will have the side-effect of making imported inflation worse. Even when crude prices fall abroad, they don&#8217;t fall at home.

As for social policies, the less said the better. They are all inflationary and business-unfriendly.

The wrongs done to tribals in the past are now sought to be remedied by the repeal of the Mines and Minerals (Development and Regulation) Act and the compulsory sharing of 26 percent of profits with tribals and others displaced by new mines. *The mining companies expect to take a hit of Rs 15,000 crore due to this.*

The upshot: coal, cement, steel and aluminium prices will be raised when the Mines Bill is legislated in the winter session of parliament. This means power and infrastructure costs will also rise. This effectively means widespread inflation, as costlier power, oil and infrastructure mean every other cost has to rise. So forget about taming inflation.

The draft Land Acquisition Bill &#8211; again intended to correct past wrongs to farmers who were expropriated in the name of promoting public projects &#8211; will push up the cost of real estate, manufacturing, and just about everything once again. The Bill seeks to give sellers twice the market price for land in urban areas and four times the market price in rural areas. Since land is the main cost in realty projects, middle class home buyers can kiss goodbye to dreams of owning a house even in distant suburbs.

*The Food Security Bill, primarily intended to ensure that no one goes hungry in India, by making rice available at Rs 3 and wheat at Rs 2 a kg, will cost over Rs 1,00,000 crore in food subsidies &#8211; thus busting the budget and pressuring inflation.* To procure so much food for the scheme, minimum support prices will keep rising faster than inflation, and the free market for grains will be starved of supplies. Can this lead to anything but even more inflation?

If every single effort to correct wrongs is leading to higher costs, how is the government going to put the economy back on rails?

*The only answer to this puzzle is the possibility that the UPA has run out of ideas and is pursuing policies with the single-objective of winning the next election.*

However, *these policies will surely bankrupt the government by 2014. So is it planning a scorched earth policy from which no successor government can hope to escape? Or does it anyway expect to lose the next election, and so doesn&#8217;t care?*



http://www.firstpost.com/politics/upa-policies-are-leading-to-a-scorched-earth-syndrome-98261.html


----------



## tamygu

*India's factory PMI growth falls to 30-month low*


*India&#8217;s manufacturing growth nearly stalled in September, hitting its weakest spot since March 2009 (30-month low) on slowing output and orders growth following a series of interest rate hikes.*
*The HSBC Markit India Manufacturing PMI fell more than two points to 50.4 from 52.6, very close to the 50 mark which divides growth and contraction.*
The output index plunged by its biggest amount in one month since November 2008, to 51.1 from 56.0.
The data suggest that September was the worst month for India's factories since March 2009 &#8212; when it shrank, just as world stock markets carved their lowest point since the financial crisis began.
With developed economies perilously close to a second recession, emerging markets, which have provided the motor for global growth in recent years, are also facing the crunch.
' Growth momentum in India's manufacturing sector eased further in September. This was driven by weaker orders, with export orders still contracting due to the weaker global economic conditions,' as per reports.
India's factory sector has gone from robust growth to near stall speed in just five months and the survey also suggested more weakness lies ahead.
The new orders index, a reliable gauge of future output, fell for the sixth straight month, while export orders contracted for a third month thanks to weak global demand.
Inflation pressures were slightly less intense than in August, the survey showed, but still remain.
'While the persistent inflation pressures support RBI's tightening bias, the slowdown in manufacturing growth suggests that the end to the tightening cycle is at least now in sight,' reports stated.
The Reserve Bank of India ( RBI) is faced with near double-digit inflation which it has tried to control through a dozen interest rate hikes over the past 18 months.
*Indian inflation climbed to 9.78 percent in August from a year ago, and has hovered over 9 percent for many months now.
A similar PMI survey released on Friday showed manufacturing in Asian emerging peer China contracting for a third month.*
The Japan Manufacturing PMI on Friday showed contraction there for the first time in five months, more evidence that the bounce following the devastating earthquake in March is fading.




http://www.sharekhan.com/stock-mark...c-924b-bb2f2aa000de/MustKnowNews/161/News.htm


----------



## tamygu

*Can India and America Up Their Investment Game?
*


> My latest column is out in India&#8217;s financial daily, the Business Standard. I used this month&#8217;s column to talk a bit about structural impediments hindering U.S. investment in India. These challenges will grow if, as many economists suspect,* India&#8217;s growth continues to slow from its restored post-crisis clip of 8 to 9 percent a year to something more on the order of 7 to 7.5 percent. And in that context, it&#8217;s worth noting that Indian stocks have just completed their worst quarter since 2008. And of course food price inflation remains as stubborn as ever.*
> 
> Here&#8217;s my argument, which reflects in part a perspective from my new perch in Chicago rather than Washington, DC...



http://blogs.cfr.org/asia/2011/10/02/can-india-and-america-up-their-investment-game/


----------



## tamygu

*Mining companies to take a hit of Rs 15,000 cr*




> Mining companies have warned of a price spiral in commodities once the new mining law provisions are in place. The industry sees the government decision of mandatory profit and royalty sharing impacting it by an estimated Rs 15,000 crore every year. This would include a Rs 12,200-crore hit on non-coal mining companies and Rs 2,800 crore on coal miners.
> 
> Industry also raised doubts over implementation of the proposal arguing that the provisions on the lack clarity. Rana Som, chairman of NMDC Ltd, India&#8217;s largest iron ore miner, says there is a need to review and examine the issues raised by the industry on royalty, profit-sharing and the methodology of providing assistance to project affected persons before the Bill finally becomes an Act.



Mining companies to take a hit of Rs 15,000 cr


----------



## tamygu

Business Line : Industry & Economy News : August infrastructure growth slumps to 3.5%


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Trinidad and Tobago seeks India's help in broadband service - Tech News - IBNLive

Port-of-Spain: Trinidad and Tobago is seeking assistance from India to boost broadband services in the country. Public Administration Minister Carolyn Seepresad-Bachan said: "A critical element for the building of a knowledge-based economy is widespread access to affordable high speed broadband services," She was speaking at a function to mark the ITEC (Indian Technical Economic Co-operation) Day over the weekend.
ITEC, launched in 1964, is the flagship programme of India's technical and economic cooperation that addresses the infrastructure and skill development needs of developing countries. Its training programmes have contributed to capacity building and human resource development in many parts of the world. "The implementation of an enhanced broadband strategy will involve a public-private partnership and deployment of incentives aimed at encouraging foreign and domestic investment," she said at the event held at the residence of the Indian High Commissioner Malay Mishra. "India and the ITEC programme are very important to us as a people and as an emerging economy," she noted.
Mishra said the Indian government will consider any additional requests for more seats in ITEC. He noted that since the programme took root in 1964 it has been making a tremendous progress. "ITEC has now become a world classroom as it attempts to enhance human development through a network of human resources programmes. Programmes can be customized to fit the needs of any country, Mishra said. Seepresad-Bachan referred to India's initiative to empower 250,000 panchayats (village councils) in rural India by "democratising information for transparency, accountability, collaborations and decentralized decision-making".
ITEC, the flagship programme of India's technical and economic cooperation addresses needs of developing nations.
"Panchayats perform a very important function as they act as the foundation nodes of information collection and dissemination" she told the gathering of ITEC graduates and officials. "It is the view that broadband will enable wider public access to government information, which is a prerequisite of good governance," she said. Over 40 per cent of the population of Trinidad and Tobago are of Indian origin, whose forefathers had come to this Caribbean nation between 1845 and 1917 to work on sugar plantations. Besides the Trinidad and Tobago minister and the Indian high commissioner, other senior officials also attended.


----------



## tamygu

*India&#8217;s abject return to talk of Hindu growth rates*



> *India has quickly come to regret Manmohan Singh&#8217;s second term as prime minister.* The country&#8217;s most respected bureaucrat was handed a powerful mandate by his country&#8217;s voters two years ago and had a magnificent opportunity to modernise the economy. How distant that dream now seems.
> 
> Far from being in pole position among emerging markets, as it deserves, *India trails in terms of attracting foreign capital and beating inflation. Some economists and industrialists fear India&#8217;s economy could shrink back towards what was derisively called the &#8220;Hindu rate of growth&#8221; from initial projections of 9 to 7 per cent this year. There is even speculation that the Singh government may not last the distance until elections in 2014 &#8211; though those who predict this may not appreciate that India&#8217;s electorate has nowhere else to go.*






> Yet with its young population and fast rising prices India urgently needs new direction &#8211; and Mr Singh urgently needs to salvage what until a year ago could have been seen as a near Nehruvian legacy. He has tried to wriggle from the mire with two limp cabinet reshuffles. Now he needs to execute his strongest suit, administrative reform, to restore a sense of principled purpose.
> 
> The four critical reforms are all potentially near at hand &#8211; but often appear elusive. The first is the overhaul of the arcane tax system, repeatedly delayed by opposition from powerful states. Direct sales tax and goods and services tax reform would iron out disparities between India&#8217;s 28 states, improve compliance and end a Byzantine system in which taxes are levied on taxes. Leading industrialists such as Adi Godrej, chairman of the eponymous Mumbai-based consumer goods empire, identify this as the single greatest move Mr Singh can make to accelerate economic growth.
> 
> The second is new land reform laws, which are crucial to unlocking India&#8217;s much-needed industrialisation and create jobs.
> 
> Third is the mines and mineral development bill. This sector has committed heinous, but largely unobserved, wrongs to the environment and rural communities. India has plenty of natural resources to feed its factories but either they are illegally exploited or untapped.
> 
> Finally, Mr Singh must cleanse the state&#8217;s procurement processes. He can lean on internet technology to run honest tenders and secure financial transfers.
> 
> There are a string of other reforms, including raising the foreign investment caps in the insurance sector, opening multi-brand retailing to foreign direct investment and boosting farm output. But Mr Singh&#8217;s chief aide, Montek Singh Ahluwalia, warns that approaching India&#8217;s parliamentary democracy with a shopping list of reforms is an exercise in futility.
> 
> Reforms, like the clipping of subsidies, take place at the margins. Or they come in response to calamity, most notably in 1991 when India&#8217;s balance of payments problems threatened default. Today&#8217;s crisis is not yet showing up in the current account. Many Indians sense their country&#8217;s economy might never fulfil its potential, especially if Mr Singh&#8217;s leadership continues to falter and the political system jams.


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Economy to grow by 8% in current fiscal: PMEAC - Indian Express

With persistently high inflation, slowing industrial expansion and global uncertainties posing a challenge to economic growth, the Prime Minister&#8217;s Economic Advisory Council (PMEAC) today lowered its forecast for GDP growth to around 8 per cent in 2011-12, from its earlier estimate of 8.2 per cent.

&#8220;Growth rate of the economy can be close to 8 per cent,&#8221; C Rangarajan, chairman, PMEAC said while speaking at a golden jubilee function of the Indian Economic Service officers. He also pitched for reducing the country&#8217;s reliance on capital flows as a means to bridge the current account deficit (CAD), besides ensuring that the CAD does not exceed 2.5 per cent of GDP. He also cautioned on the perils of growing beyond 9 per cent as it would trigger inflationary pressures. &#8220;If we continue to grow in the range of 8-9 per cent, as projected in the 12 th Five Year Plan, then we will have a current account of deficit of 2.5per cent of the GDP. I see, at this moment, a problem in financing the current account deficit of that order,&#8221; he said. The CAD is expected to exceed 2.5 per cent by the end of this fiscal, he said.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## lemurian

*For citizens abroad, booming India beckons*

Nirmala Ganapathy
The Straits Times
Publication Date : 02-07-2011

India's booming economy is increasingly catching the attention of Indians who once migrated abroad for higher pay and a better quality of life.

So much so that job search portal Monster.com this month launched Return2home, a site for overseas Indians looking for jobs in India.

Within 10 days, 700 job-seekers applied for the 277 job listings put up by 32 companies, including Tata Consultancy Services, Indian information technology major Infotech and engineering firm ABB.

"We have been noticing this trend (of returning Indians) in the last couple of years," said Sanjay Modi, managing director for the portal's India, Middle East and South-east Asia operations.

"It is a combination of turmoil in the Western economies with India showing consistent growth."

Last year, the number of Indians - mainly those working in the Gulf countries and the United States - who applied on the website for jobs in the IT, banking and finance, construction, and oil and gas sectors rose by 65 per cent.

India's economic growth of 8 per cent, rising salaries and an infrastructure that is slowly improving are making it attractive for Indians abroad who are uneasy with the uncertain economic climate in the West and the Gulf countries.

Sangita Srinivasa, her husband and their three children moved to Bangalore almost two years ago after 20 years in the US.

"Ultimately, it is about opportunities. When you compare the (economic) climates, I think it makes a lot of sense to be here rather than there," she said.

Sangita, 41, who stopped working to raise her children, found no problem in picking up a job as a content writer while her husband works in the financial sector.

Neighbours and friends in similar situations helped them and their children, aged between five and 14, adjust to the change of living in a chaotic Indian metro.

A recent survey among Indian IT professionals in the US found that half of those surveyed had plans to return soon. Many want to rejoin their families, others seek better opportunities, and a small number plan the move for their children's education.

Last year, around 60,000 Indians returned to India, but the number was still a trickle compared with the 641,000 Indians who emigrated to different countries in the same year.

"It works both ways. Indians also go on global assignments... and you have fairly good companies giving good salaries (in India)," said marketing manager Ravi Perti of Olive Telecommunications. The Indian company manufactures and designs mobile phones and computers, and has hired a handful of Indians from outside the country.

Though inflation and the rising cost of living remain a concern in India, the easy availability of domestic help and chauffeurs, being close to ageing parents and a return to their roots help ease the transition for many.

But chaos of a different kind awaits those who are used to a more streamlined system.

For blogger Tony John, who returned to India six weeks ago after 12 years in the US, the biggest hassle was getting a broadband connection in Bangalore. He got one only after numerous calls, complaints and e-mail messages sent to the company.

"We are quickly learning how to live like an Indian," said John, who runs a number of websites. "I was stopped by the police for violating one-way traffic. I drove through that road because I did not notice the one-way sign and I was simply following other cars. I told the officer I am new here and didn't know it is one-way. He simply said 'Give 100 rupees (US$2.2) and go'."

So far, though, he has no regrets. "We do not think about going back," he said.


Welcome back Mrs. Madhuri Dixit

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kavish

India to Double Its GDP From $1 Trillion in 2006 to $2 Trillion This Year. $4 Trillion by 2015?



> With the Union Budget projecting gross domestic product (GDP) to be R89,80,860 crore in 2011-12, the size of India's economy is now poised to touch $2 trillion in the year.
> 
> 
> Part of New Delhi skyline, shown here, with greenery around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If one assumes the current exchange rate of R45 per US dollar to hold in 2011-12, the size of the Indian economy would be $1,996 billion at dollar rates.
> 
> But the Budget estimate, which assumes a 14% growth in GDP at market prices, is likely to be an underestimate.
> 
> If one assumes a 9% GDP growth, as estimated last month by the C Rangarajan-led Prime Minister's Economic Advisory Council (PMEAC) and earlier by the World Bank, and assume an inflation rate of around 7%, GDP at market prices is more likely to grow at 16%, which would ensure that the size of India's GDP would be R91,38,419 crore or $2,031 billion in 2011-12.
> 
> In fact, the PMEAC, in its Review of the Economy done as early as February 2010, had estimated the size of India's GDP to touch $1,999 billion in 2011-12.
> 
> But what is really impressive is the pace at which the size of the economy has doubled from $1 trillion to $2 trillion. India's GDP touched the first trillion in dollar terms in 2007-08, when the size of the economy grew from $949 billion in 2006-07 to $1,241 billion in 2007-08.
> 
> And now, in just four years, the economy is projected to move up and touch $2 trillion.
> 
> And the bigger GDP will increase the per-capita wealth. According to PMEAC estimates, per capita GDP when the economy touched the first trillion-dollar mark was $1,090 or R43,817.
> 
> And now, when the GDP touches the second trillion in 2011-12, the per capita GDP would be around $1,662 or R74,780. So the big question is when the size of the economy will double yet again and touch $4 trillion mark.
> 
> But what is really impressive is the pace at which the size of the economy has doubled from $1 trillion to $2 trillion. India's GDP touched the first trillion in dollar terms in 2007-08, when the size of the economy grew from $949 billion in 2006-07 to $1,241 billion in 2007-08.
> 
> And now, in just four years, the economy is projected to move up and touch $2 trillion.
> 
> And the bigger GDP will increase the per-capita wealth. According to PMEAC estimates, per capita GDP when the economy touched the first trillion-dollar mark was $1,090 or R43,817. And now, when the GDP touches the second trillion in 2011-12, the per capita GDP would be around $1,662 or R74,780.
> 
> So the big question is when the size of the economy will double yet again and touch $4 trillion mark. Will we repeat the feat in another four years and hit the the $4 trillion mark in 2015-16 or would we reach there even earlier?



India to Double Its GDP From $1 Trillion in 2006 to $2 Trillion This Year. $4 Trillion by 2015? - BIZ INDIA

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jha

^^ Why not..? 4 Trillion by 2015 and 6-7 by 2020...


----------



## russellpeters

it will be more like $10 trillion by 2020...money breeds money


----------



## CaptainPlanet

I have no doubts that our country will rise a major economic power.... but this rate seems a little unrealistic to me !!!


----------



## russellpeters

CaptainPlanet said:


> I have no doubts that our country will rise a major economic power.... but this rate seems a little unrealistic to me !!!


 
assuming a GDP of $4 trillion by 2015 is not very unrealistic...if it grows at the same rate plus there is more new money in the economy plus better infrastructure all around the country, $10 trillion is not an unrealistic target.

2016 is going to be a golden year in the history of indian economy.many infrastructure projects are going to become mature by that time, $1 trillion worth of infrastructure will get built by that time.
this includes highways, expressways, numerous rail projects, the urban renewal mission, the solar mission, numerous chemical and engineering plants, airports, all those metro projects and ofcourse thousands of projects in the metro regions


----------



## IND151

russellpeters said:


> assuming a GDP of $4 trillion by 2015 is not very unrealistic...if it grows at the same rate plus there is more new money in the economy plus better infrastructure all around the country, $10 trillion is not an unrealistic target.
> 
> 2016 is going to be a golden year in the history of indian economy.many infrastructure projects are going to become mature by that time, $1 trillion worth of infrastructure will get built by that time.
> this includes highways, expressways, numerous rail projects, the urban renewal mission, the solar mission, numerous chemical and engineering plants, airports, all those metro projects and ofcourse thousands of projects in the metro regions



let our GDP be 2 trillion $ first


----------



## karan.1970

IND151 said:


> let our GDP be 2 trillion $ first




I think russell is talking about PPP GDP which is over 3 trillion at this time


----------



## IND151

Flintlock said:


> Mumbai isn't "doomed" or anything, just that it needs to do some urgent catching up.
> 
> Its infrastructure is still among the best in the country and improving.
> 
> *Navi Mumbai is coming up in a big way, and its got several high-profile projects lined up.
> *
> Maharashtra needs someone like Chandrababu Naidu in order to give it a fillip.



that's correct

i live in navi Mumbai and infra here is better than many areas of Mumbai.

many areas in navi Mumbai have 4/6 lane roads from beginning.


----------



## IND151

karan.1970 said:


> I think russell is talking about PPP GDP which is over 3 trillion at this time



nominal GDP matters more than PPP.

our nominal GDP is 1.7 trillion $.

i hope till 2012 it becomes 2 trillion $.


----------



## karan.1970

IND151 said:


> nominal GDP matters more than PPP.
> 
> our nominal GDP is 1.7 trillion $.
> 
> i hope till 2012 it becomes 2 trillion $.



depends.. for imports, yes... but for FDI and domestic economy, its the PPP that is critical


----------



## Quick MIK

IND151 said:


> nominal GDP matters more than PPP.
> 
> our nominal GDP is 1.7 trillion $.
> 
> i hope till 2012 it becomes 2 trillion $.



Rupee depreciation will make this difficult.


----------



## Roybot

BBC News - Toyota to export made-in-India vehicles from 2012

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dalai Lama

roy_gourav said:


> BBC News - Toyota to export made-in-India vehicles from 2012



Seems Toyota are using South Africa as a Beta market. Somewhere to test the quality of made in India Vehicles.


----------



## russellpeters

IND151 said:


> nominal GDP matters more than PPP.
> 
> our nominal GDP is 1.7 trillion $.
> 
> i hope till 2012 it becomes 2 trillion $.



as karan said, nominal GDP is important for imports, but for local economy PPP remains critical..mumbai has respectable infrastructure and is getting better, and as its suburbs and navi mumbai mature, they will handle the huge population well.for this we need more decentralised development and navi mumbai holds promise...we also need better and efficent transport across the city..hope the slew of road and rail/metro/monorail projects changes things for the better!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Banana

russellpeters said:


> as karan said, nominal GDP is important for imports, but for local economy PPP remains critical..mumbai has respectable infrastructure and is getting better, and as its suburbs and navi mumbai mature, they will handle the huge population well.for this we need more decentralised development and navi mumbai holds promise...we also need better and efficent transport across the city..hope the slew of road and rail/metro/monorail projects changes things for the better!



Congress is one Crapa*s hellbent on sacrificing the Sea Links and going for Coastal Roads on the Western Front!

The Metro from Versova to Ghatkopar and Charkop to Bandra is the First Stop towards connecting East West Suburbs with BKC as the Centre!

Also Look at the eastern Suburbs, The Nhava Sheva Sea Link, Panvel Airport, Eastern Expressway - Lots of Potential to catch up to the Western Suburbs and Town!


----------



## eiffe

*Booming economy: India Inc expats' hiring up 20% this year*


MUMBAI: With hiring activities in most Western economies in deep freeze, more and more foreigners, mostly from the US and Europe, are looking at India for jobs, a trend that has resulted in an up to 20% jump in expat hiring this year, according to headhunters. 

According to industry estimates, there are as many as 40,000 expats working in various industries across the country today. 

"Hiring of expats has picked up by 15-20 % at all levels since last year, mainly on account of India being one of the fastest growing economies, offering huge job opportunities ," recruitment process outsourcing firm Elixir's consulting manager for international practices, Ratnesh Kumar said. 

An increasing number of expats are seeking jobs in the country on account of job cuts in their home countries, coupled with rising outsourcing and high taxes, he said, adding that this was happening more in the US and Europe. 
The Indian experience also adds value to the expats' resume, reflecting an individual's ability to adapt and deal with diversity, he explained. These professionals are mainly being hired in the banking and financial services, automobile, pharma and retail sectors , apart from areas where the domestic industry does not have competencies, like alternative energy, the complex infrastructural sector, etc, he said. 

"While CXOs are generally offered around $2,50,000 per annum, mid-manager level employees get $80,000-1 ,25,000 per annum ," he said. The number of foreigners seeking jobs in the country are no longer limited to the middle and senior levels, but is spreading over to beginners as well, he said, adding that at present, there were around 40,000 expats working in the country and the number was still growing. 

What is interesting is that these expats are given compensation almost at par with what is being paid in foreign countries. 

"Expats, with specialized skill sets, which are not available in the country due to financial or technology constraints, such as molecular research, are being offered highly attractive packages," Kumar said. Companies are also offering attractive leadership positions to experienced expatriates, ranging from mid-level managerial roles to departmental heads. 

However, the attrition rate of expats is around 10% annually, mainly due to difficulties in communication and cultural differences , Kumar added. 

Echoing a similar view, Globalhunt Director Sunil Goel said some global companies have their largest centres in the country on one hand, while on the other, many local organizations are also going global. "So expat hiring is becoming the need of the hour, where foreigners from various parts of the globe are taking up multiple roles and are recruited as experts in sectors like infrastructure , healthcare, power and energy, oil and gas and automotive," he said. 

According to TeamLease Vice-President Rituparna Chakraborty, the country has seen increased demand for expats across various industries, especially following the 2008 recession in developed economies. "Professionals from Europe, South-East Asia and the US mostly are being hired, mainly by sectors like travel and tourism, retail , aviation, education and sports, where we see maximum traction," she said. Talking about salaries, she said, for most levels, it is on a par with industry standards, unless they are being brought in for a particular skill that is niche and non-existent within the country.

Booming economy: India Inc expats' hiring up 20% this year - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## eiffe

*India approves 11 FDI proposals worth 1.83 bln rupees*

REUTERS - The government has approved eleven foreign direct investment proposals (FDI) worth about 1.83 billion rupees, and deferred nine others, the government said in a statement on Monday.
The central government has also recommended three proposals to the Cabinet Committee on Economic Affairs, including one by Walt Disney Company seeking to raise foreign shareholding to up to 100 percent from 48.02 percent, the statement said.
In July this year, Walt Disney, the largest shareholder in India's UTV Software Communications, proposed to buy most of the shares it does not already own in the company and delist them from all bourses.

India approves 11 FDI proposals worth 1.83 bln rupees - Reuters -


----------



## RiazHaq

Here are some excerpts from an NPR interview of Siddhartha Deb, the author of "The Beautiful and The Damned":

......
DEB: Well, I was interested in the changes that were happening there. Obviously, it's a lot of people experiencing change in new ways, in some sense, and I had gotten the impression that there was a very triumphalist version of this change, which is that the country is doing very well.

There was even a slogan that was coined by one of the political parties. It was called India Shining. And I was going back. I was writing feature articles. I was a freelance writer. And I was somewhat skeptical of this. It was pretty obvious that at the upper levels people were much better off materially than they had been in the past.

But certainly large numbers or swaths of people seem to be untouched or mired in the same poverty, or sometimes even worse because they could now see this incredible contrast. So I wanted to examine that. I wanted to do that by checking, by looking at the new rich. I wanted to look at people who were in the middle, people who were middle class.
----------

DONVAN: Well, and the style in which the book is written still reads like a novel. It is full of color and texture and even sights and sounds and smells.

DEB: Thank you. That was very much the intention, to write something like a nonfiction novel, if that's possible. So the facts aren't made up, they're very scrupulously researched. I've tried to be as accurate as possible, but I wanted the texture, the flavor of a novel, of people in motion in some sense.

DONVAN: Can I say that the story that you've written reads to me as a very sad story?

DEB: That would be - that's a fairly, I think, reasonable, actually, interpretation. I think it's a sad story to me too, in many ways.

DONVAN: Even among those who feel that you describe - you describe an engineer named Chuck who is building a house. He had lived in the United States, and he's now building a house in the American model. He gives you a tour. He even uses American language. This is the open-plan kitchen, this is the master bedroom.

And yet you portray him as - his desires as being somewhat hollow, as though he's not a happy man himself.

DEB: Well, I mean, I think Chuck would see himself as a happy man, and I think that's reasonable. I've tried to allow people that space. But yes, I as a narrator come in, and I do sometimes question what some of my characters are saying.

So when someone like Chuck says, you know, he did say this, that there are these incredible contrasts in India, but that's okay, we're kind of one big happy family, and I question whether that's really the case, when, you know, you have at the very top end of the country, say you have, say, something like 66 billionaires.

And these numbers might be slightly old, but there are probably a few more billionaires since I last checked. But 66 billionaires who seem to have something like 30 percent of the country's wealth.

On the other end, you have like 800 million people, over 800 million people living on less than $2 a day. When you have a country where 40 percent of the children under the age of five suffer from malnutrition, it seems to me that these contrasts aren't really healthy. They're not just differences. They are really like living different worlds within the same country.

So yes, I actually come in as a narrator, and I question when, say, Chuck is a character, he sees his life as striving and successful. And I think that's reasonable, again, but I also question the fact that this house, this special zone in which the house is constructed, is being built on what is a demolished village, and I have very hard questions......

Undercover In India, 'Beautiful' And 'Damned' : NPR

---------- Post added at 07:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:45 PM ----------

Pakistan has created more jobs, graduated more people from schools and colleges, built a larger middle class and lifted more people out of poverty as percentage of its population than India in the last decade. And Pakistan has done so in spite of the huge challenges posed by the war in Afghanistan and a very violent insurgency at home.

The above summary is based on volumes of recently released reports and data on job creation, education, middle class size, public hygiene, poverty and hunger over the last decade that offer new surprising insights into the lives of ordinary people in two South Asian countries. It adds to my previous post on this blog titled "India and Pakistan Contrasted in 2010".

Haq's Musings: India and Pakistan Comparison Update 2011


----------



## RiazHaq

jha said:


> ^^ Why not..? 4 Trillion by 2015 and 6-7 by 2020...



At the current inflation rate approaching 10%, India's nominal GDP could be a lot higher than $ 4 trillion in 2015!

Haq's Musings: Indian Economy Slowing to "Hindu Rate of Growth"?


----------



## Avatar

RiazHaq said:


> At the current inflation rate approaching 10%, India's nominal GDP could be a lot higher than $ 4 trillion in 2015!
> 
> Haq's Musings: Indian Economy Slowing to "Hindu Rate of Growth"?



Interesting. India has measures in place and tools to control inflation. If there is a requirement, they will be used and some growth will have to be sacrificed. India's economic growth rate will not go lower than 7% as long as India's motive is Economic growth. 

As for the "Hindu rate of growth" crap, have a look at what's happening inside the Islamic Republic of Pakistan everyday with an even higher inflation rate. I would not even dare to call what Pakistan is experiencing as "Growth". I would infact prefer bad growth rates rather than uncontrollable volatility.


----------



## agentperry

raiz sir,

we indians succumb to your points. now convince the world.


----------



## kavish

RiazHaq said:


> At the current inflation rate approaching 10%, India's nominal GDP could be a lot higher than $ 4 trillion in 2015!
> 
> Haq's Musings: Indian Economy Slowing to "Hindu Rate of Growth"?



what d f*** is this "Hindu rate of growth"!!!!!! damn!!


----------



## AMRITSAR

kavish said:


> what d f*** is this "Hindu rate of growth"!!!!!! damn!!


Each and every they want to relate with religion.


----------



## RiazHaq

SIAM, India's auto-industry lobby, forecasts sales growth will slow to 2% to 4% for the year ending April, about one-tenth of what it was last year, according a report in the Wall Street Journal.

Rising prices are usually something auto makers welcome. Not in India.

As recently as April, some Indian auto makers were struggling to produce enough cars to meet demand as sales hit successive monthly highs.

But thanks to rising interest rates, buyers are hitting the brakes.

Across the industry, sales fell 16% in July compared with last year and 10% in August. September's decline was a relatively mild 1.4%, the Society of Indian Automobile Manufacturers reported Monday, though sales figures in the three ...

Heard on the Street: India's Challenging Car Chase - WSJ.com

Here's more from Reuters:

NEW DELHI, Oct 10 (Reuters) - Car sales in India are expected to rise just 2 to 4 percent this fiscal year, an industry body said, cutting its forecast for the second time this year, as high interest rates and rising costs continue to hit demand in Asia's third-largest economy.

The growth forecast is down from the earlier estimate of 10 to 12 percent by the Society of Indian Automobile Manufacturers (SIAM), and 16 to 18 percent before that. Car sales had jumped 30 percent in the fiscal year 2010/11 that ended March.

"If the government continues to raise fuel prices and interest rates continue to go up the demand for cars will remain subdued," S Sandilya, President, SIAM and Chairman, Eicher Motors , told reporters.

Indian car sales last grew in single digits in 2008/09, at 1.39 percent.

Demand for cars in the world's second-fastest growing auto market after China has also been dented in recent months by rising vehicle costs, with many first-time buyers plumbing for motorcycles or scooters.

Car sales fell 1.8 percent in September to 165,925 cars, data released by SIAM showed on Monday. Demand for cars shrunk in July for the first time in nearly three years.

However, sales of commercial vehicles, a key pointer to the country's economic activity, rose 18.05 percent to 70,634, while motorcycle sales rose 19.93 percent to 933,465 vehicles.

India's central bank has raised interest rates 12 times since March last year in an effort to battle stubbornly high inflation, a move that has hurt credit-based purchases and slowed economic growth.

The Indian car market, which saw a 10 percent decline in August, is driven by a burgeoning and aspirational middle class that mostly relies on bank loans for purchases.

Maruti Suzuki , India's largest car maker, and 54.2 percent owned by Japan's Suzuki Motor Corp , posted a 21 percent drop in September sales, but rival Tata Motors , which makes both commercial vehicles and cars, reported a 22 percent increase for the month.

"The way things have been going in the last few months, this is a realistic number. While there is some uptick in festive demand, it's nowhere close to what it was in the last two years," said Vineet Hetamasaria, auto analyst at Mumbai's PINC Research.

SIAM raised its growth forecast for commercial vehicles to 13 to 15 percent, from the earlier forecast of 12 to 14 percent.

"Demand for movement of goods still remains, because the economy is still growing at 7 to 8 percent," SIAM's Sandilya said.

UPDATE 1-India industry body cuts FY12 car sales growth forecast | Reuters 

Haq's Musings: Indian Economy: Hard or Soft Landing in 2011?


----------



## Mumbai Man

RiazHaq said:


> At the current inflation rate approaching 10%, India's nominal GDP could be a lot higher than $ 4 trillion in 2015!
> 
> Haq's Musings: Indian Economy Slowing to "Hindu Rate of Growth"?



when you stop viewing everything with religious lens, your already doomed economy might revive...


----------



## Vinod2070

Hindu rate of growth has long beaten the Islamic rate of growth of Pakistan.

By several times.


----------



## SpArK

The Hindu : Business / Economy : Economy to grow by close to 8 p.c. this fiscal: Manmohan


----------



## Vinod2070

Car sales in Pakistan: ~100000 per year
Car sales in India: >2 million per year (20 times), *per capita three times*

*Car sales in Delhi: 240000 per year, 2.5 times of whole of Pakistan.*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## RiazHaq

Vinod2070 said:


> Car sales in Pakistan: ~100000 per year
> Car sales in India: >2 million per year (20 times), *per capita three times*
> 
> *Car sales in Delhi: 240000 per year, 2.5 times of whole of Pakistan.*



Where did you get those figures? They are wrong.

Total car sales volume in India in 2010 was 1.87 million units, according to the Wall Street Journal. Here's an excerpt from the WSJ story:

Sales climbed to 1.87 million cars from 1.43 million in 2009, the Society of Indian Automobile Manufacturers said Tuesday.

India 2010 Car Sales Rise 31% - WSJ.com

Auto sales in Pakistan hit a two year high, jumping 61% in July, 2011 to 17,563 units from 10,942 units in the same month of last year. Pak Suzuki Motor Company led the auto sales up with 116 percent rise to 11,997 units from 4,503 seen in the same period last year. This is in sharp contrast to a Reuters report of 16% decline in auto sales in July across the border in India. 

Haq's Musings: Pakistani Middle Class Pushes Car Sales Up 61%

---------- Post added at 08:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:37 PM ----------

 Here's where India leads the world:
India led the world with an estimated one quarter (26%, up from about 20% in previous years) of all TB cases, and China and India combined accounted for 38% of the global cases in 2010, according to the World Health Organization 2011 report titled "Global Tuberculosis Control 2011".

Haq's Musings: WHO Says India Leads the World in TB Cases


----------



## jayron

kavish said:


> what d f*** is this "Hindu rate of growth"!!!!!! damn!!



Chill buddy.. It is a common term used to refer to India's 2% average growth pre liberalization. 

Hindu rate of growth - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## eiffe

GST may push up India's GDP by 1.4 -1.6%: Assocham

New Delhi: Industry body Assocham on Thursday said implementation of the Goods and Services Tax (GST) is expected to push the country's economic growth up by 1.4 percent to 1.6 percent.

The chamber added that GST may add Rs 1.5 lakh crore annually to the government's revenues.

"The GST, likely to be introduced next year, will lead to buoyancy in government revenues by Rs 1.5 lakh crore and increase the country's GDP by 1.4 to 1.6 percent," it said.

It said to give a competitive edge to the Indian manufacturers, introduction of the GST will be a crucial reform to remove cascading of taxes and it would also lead to reduction in prices of most manufactured goods by about 10 percent.

"The tax GDP ratio too may go up by 1.5 to 2 percent with net revenue jumping by Rs 1.5 lakh crore a year," it added.

Once implemented, GST will subsume indirect taxes like excise duty and service tax at the central level and VAT on the state front, besides other local levies.

The proposal for roll-out of GST, touted as the most significant indirect tax reform since the introduction of state-level VAT, has been hanging fire on account of persisting differences between the Centre and the states on the GST Constitution Amendment Bill.


http://zeenews.**********/business/economy/gst-may-push-up-indias-gdp-by-1-4-1-6-assocham_31759.html


----------



## eiffe

*Honda plans to export India-made cars*

Kochi: Honda Siel Cars India on Monday said its primary focus will be the domestic market, but it does plan to export cars to Nepal, Bangladesh, Bhutan and Sri Lanka, a top official said.
The company presently exports component and engine parts from its factory in Rajasthan and expects to witness a turnover of Rs 112 crore this fiscal, Honda Senior Vice-President (Marketing and Sales) Jananeswar Sen told reporters here.
Presently, the company has 135 dealers in 83 cities and over 60 per cent are located in small cities. By this fiscal-end, the company plans to have 143 dealers in 91 cities

Honda on Monday launched its new car, Brio, in the Kerala market.
There was a very good response to the new car in the cities where it has been launched and in the first 10 days, at least 2,000 enquiries were received, Sen said.
On the sales target, he said, "Our initial start will be slow. Due to the earthquake and tsunami in Japan, things are yet to be normalised in Japan, so we are yet to receive normal
delivery of critical parts."
Honda Brio is manufactured at HSCI's facility at Greater Noida, with a localisation level of over 80 per cent, Honda Zonal Head for Sales (South) Thushar Walkankar said.
The new car is available in four variants and the ex-showroom prices are: EMT (Rs 3.99 lakh), SMT (Rs 4.40 lakh), S(O)MT (Rs 4.98 lakh) and VMT (Rs 5.21 lakh). The car comes in six colours.
The company's product range in the country includes the Honda Jazz, Honda City, Honda Civic and Honda Accord.

Honda plans to export India-made cars - Business News - IBNLive


----------



## SpArK

India, ADB to commemorate25 years of partnership



Mumbai Man said:


> when you stop viewing everything with religious lens, your already doomed economy might revive...



Dont give the guy unwanted attention... more clicks on that sh!tty blog.. more money for more sh!tty stuff .


----------



## ramu

Vinod2070 said:


> Car sales in Pakistan: ~100000 per year
> Car sales in India: >2 million per year (20 times), *per capita three times*
> 
> *Car sales in Delhi: 240000 per year, 2.5 times of whole of Pakistan.*



Car sales in 2011 will be about 1.94 Million units slightly below 2 Million units and car sales in Pakistan will be about 194 K at the most. 

The differnce is still an order of mangintude.  While the difference in population is 6 times clearly showing who leads in terms of per capita.

If you look into motorbike sales in India it is close to 15 Million per annum and Pakistan is not even in the frame.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## oct605032048

ramu said:


> Car sales in 2011 will be about 1.94 Million units slightly below 2 Million units and car sales in Pakistan will be about 194 K at the most.
> 
> The differnce is still an order of mangintude.  While the difference in population is 6 times clearly showing who leads in terms of per capita.
> 
> If you look into motorbike sales in India it is close to 15 Million per annum and Pakistan is not even in the frame.



1.9 million. So that means India's annual car sales is about less than 3 times of car sales in my hometown.
Achievement indeed for indians.


----------



## Abhishek_

wow after opium you guys are addicted to auto-pollution. great work buddy


----------



## oct605032048

Abhishek_ said:


> wow after opium you guys are addicted to auto-pollution



Even with EU V standard, 5 million cars in town is a kind of "trouble of development", which maybe too hard for you guys.


----------



## Abhishek_

oct605032048 said:


> Even with EU V standard, 5 million cars in town is a kind of "trouble of development", which maybe too hard for you guys.



and you guys were born with the cars ehh? those who forget where they came from, remain backward regardless of progress


----------



## oct605032048

Abhishek_ said:


> and you guys were born with the cars ehh? those who forget where they came from, remain backward regardless of progress



Not as backward as you sir.


----------



## Abhishek_

oct605032048 said:


> Not as backward as you sir.



Of-course, we can't digest oil from sewer systems

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## oct605032048

Abhishek_ said:


> Of-course, we can't digest oil from sewer systems



but you can float on Ganges after stop living.


----------



## Abhishek_

oct605032048 said:


> but you can float on Ganges after stop living.



1/10 for poor comeback. try again

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SpArK

news.outlookindia.com | India's Exports Up 36% in Sept, Imports Grow by 17.2%


----------



## Quick MIK

SpArK said:


> news.outlookindia.com | India's Exports Up 36% in Sept, Imports Grow by 17.2%



we may hit the $300billion mark this financial year.


----------



## Vinod2070

The opiate has still not lost the potency it seems.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

Volvo Buses India Plans to Invest 4 Billion Rupees - WSJ.com


----------



## SpArK

India pledges aid to exporters for 50 products - The Economic Times


----------



## eiffe

*Indian exports expected to reach $ 500 billion by 2014*


Indian Exports are expected to reach 500 billion US dollars by 2014. This was revealed by Commerce and Industry Minister Anand Sharma in New Delhi today while making announcements on the Foreign Trade Policy for 2009 to 2014.

Mr Sharma unveiled a slew of measures to address the concerns of Exporters amidst the ongoing slowdown in European and US markets.

A new scheme to provide special assistance to engineering, pharmaceuticals and chemical sectors was launched on the occasion. Mr. Sharma also introduced a Special Market Scheme to increase the global competitiveness of exports.

Under this scheme, special assistance will be provided for exports to markets in Latin America, Africa and CIS Countries. 

Government also launched the 'Niryat bandhu' scheme meant to encourage new and young entrepreneurs in export business.

Chairman of the Federation of India Export Organisation R Deora hailed the new incentives as Diwali bonanza for the exporting community.

He said that the measures will help the export industry to deal with the global crisis.

Newsonair : Sports News, Cricket News, Delhi News, Common Wealth Games 2010, News 2010. Business News, Political News, State News, International News, Exclusive News & more...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SpArK

*India-EU free trade pact nearing conclusion: Anand Sharma - The Economic Times*


----------



## DarK-LorD

Trade with India likely to cross $7 bn by 2015: Vietnamese President.
Updated on Thursday, October 13, 2011, 22:26

Mumbai: The bilateral trade between India and Vietnam is expected to nearly double at over USD 7 billion by 2015, Vietnamese President Truong Tan Sang said on Thursday.

"Vietnam today provides huge business opportunities and bilateral trade is expected to cross USD 7 billion by 2015 from the present USD 4 billion," the visiting President said here, while addressing Indo-Vietnam Business Forum meeting organised by the Confederation of Indian Industry.

The present bilateral trade is ten times what it was in 2000. Vietnam's exports to India crossed USD 1 billion in 2010-11, a jump of 92 per cent over the previous year, while India's exports to Vietnam also jumped to USD 2.6 billion during the same period.

He invited Indian businesses, and technical expertise in sectors like health-care, oil & gas, manufacturing, agro-industry, pharma, automotive, IT, shipping and ports, electrical consumer appliances, education, and road infrastructure, among others.

"Demand for material and machinery is very high with a huge export potential for India. Indian businesses need to learn more about the situation in Vietnam so that they can profit from it," the president said.

From 2010, Vietnam has implemented a 10-year modernisation policy which has created need for products and services worth hundreds of millions of dollars.

"India, with a long-standing expertise in almost every one of those fields, can take advantage of the same," he said.

The President stressed the need for information exchange between the two countries. He explained that Vietnam has expertise in sectors which India can also take advantage of, such as poverty alleviation.

Truong also said that his government's serious efforts at development has led to business-friendly policies like reduction of corporate tax, greater freedom to private enterprise, emphasis on exports, production of consumer goods and encouragement to foreign investments.

Calling on India Inc to avail of the preferential policies of his government for promoting investment, he said that though India is one of the top 10 business partners of Vietnam, bilateral business is much below potential.

"The need is thus for a strategic partnership and economic relations will receive the highest attention from us," Vietnamese Deputy Prime Minister Nguyen Xuan Phuc said. Nguyen envisaged bilateral cooperation in "high-tech training, infrastructure development including roads and urban transportation, electricity, waste treatment and development of a national telecom system.

Nguyen also noted that agreement between Jet Airways and Vietnam Airlines to start direct flights between the two markets will help build more business cooperation.

PTI 

http://zeenews.**********/business/economy/trade-with-india-likely-to-cross-7-bn-by-2015-vietnamese-prez_32207.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banana

Business Line : Industry & Economy / Economy : India-Africa bilateral trade to double in next 5 years: FICCI



> Bilateral trade between India and Africa is set to double in the next five years from the current level of *$53 billion*, with sectors such as transport equipment, services, health and agriculture projected to drive the growth.




So Targeting $100 Billion with Africa and China by 2015.


----------



## Vinod2070

$500 billion by 2014!

The earlier target was $600 billion by 2020.

If we can achieve $500 billion by 2014, we can even target $1 trillion by 2020.

That will be something. Can't believe these numbers.

There was a time not too long ago when $18 billion of exports was an occasion to celebrate.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Banana

*Tata Motors to compete with mainstream German and Japanese car makers in South Africa*

Mr. Prakash Telang, Managing Director India operations for Tata Motors has said that the company no longer wanted to be comparable to low priced options in South Africa, and was ready to take on top German and Japanese auto giants. In India, Tata Motors which came out with the low priced Nano and has quite literally taken eons in trying to attain sales targets.

Tata Motors has now talked about getting more ambitious, and rival other contenders in varied car segments. Tata has bought over the UK based Jaguar and Land Rover and is taking advantage of their advanced technologies and would like to live upto its expectations.

The Indian automaker is concentrating on supplying quality products which would be higher up the price ladder and are sure that they are capable of competing with other major auto players in SA. Tata Motors is among various others who have are showcasing their products at the Johannesburg Motor Show. The company feels that Africa is also a major client and demand is on the rise. Tata did suffer from sales decline in 2008-009 in South Africa despite dealing in low end cars and trucks. The Tata Motors Manza sedan has been showcased at the ingoing 2011 Johannesburg Motor Show.

Tata Motors to compete with mainstream German and Japanese car makers in South Africa | Rush Lane


----------



## RiazHaq

Indian inflation eased slightly in September, official figures have shown, in line with market expectations, according to the BBC:

The wholesale price index rose at an annual rate of 9.72% in September, compared with 9.78% in August.

Despite the slight slowdown, analysts still expect India's central bank to increase interest rates one more time this year to try to calm price rises.

The Reserve Bank of India has raised its core interest rate, called the repo rate, 12 times since March 2010.

The most recent increase was announced on 16 September, when the repo rate was raised by 25 percentage points to 8.25%.

The central bank is next meeting on 25 October.

The wholesale price index is the most closely watched guide to inflation in India because it covers more products than the consumer price index.

August's inflation rate was a 13-month high.

India's continuing high inflation has sparked a number of protests across the country.

BBC News - Indian inflation eases slightly but remains high


----------



## lemurian

RiazHaq said:


> Indian inflation eased slightly in September, official figures have shown, in line with market expectations, according to the BBC:
> 
> The wholesale price index rose at an annual rate of 9.72% in September, compared with 9.78% in August.
> 
> Despite the slight slowdown, analysts still expect India's central bank to increase interest rates one more time this year to try to calm price rises.
> 
> The Reserve Bank of India has raised its core interest rate, called the repo rate, 12 times since March 2010.
> 
> The most recent increase was announced on 16 September, when the repo rate was raised by 25 percentage points to 8.25%.
> 
> The central bank is next meeting on 25 October.
> 
> The wholesale price index is the most closely watched guide to inflation in India because it covers more products than the consumer price index.
> 
> August's inflation rate was a 13-month high.
> 
> India's continuing high inflation has sparked a number of protests across the country.
> 
> BBC News - Indian inflation eases slightly but remains high


 
Thank you for not providing a link to your blog. Yes, anti-inflationary measures have not been entirely successful, and further hikes in interest rates are expected. Nevertheless, your dedication in putting down India is commendable and worthy of Nishan-e-Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RajputWarrior

> The leaders signed bilateral deals on gas reserves and pipelines




India and Burma expand trade ties and sign gas deals

*India and Burma have agreed a series of measures to boost trade and co-operation during Burmese President Thein Sein's state visit to Delhi.*

India has promised Burma $500m (£316m) credit for infrastructure projects and they will expand co-operation in oil and gas exploration and border trade.

The visit came as Burma released about 200 political prisoners, the latest in a series of steps towards reform.

But India has been sharply rebuked in the past for hosting Burmese leaders.

Human rights groups and activists condemned last year's five-day visit to Delhi by former military ruler General Than Shwe, aimed at deepening trade links.

Correspondents say that with a rapidly growing economy India is desperate to access any major source of energy and will also be keen to offset China's influence in the region.

Burma has huge natural gas reserves in its western province of Arakan and the adjoining seaboard, estimated at more than 30 trillion cubic feet or more.

Indian Prime Minister Manmohan Singh and his Burmese counterpart issued a joint statement which emphasised the need for energy security.

The deal between India and Burma agreed on Friday also includes speeding up the construction of natural gas pipelines. The infrastructure projects for which India has extended credit include roads, inland waterways and ports.

In a further sign that Burma's new leadership may be considering wider public opinion, the president recently suspended construction of the controversial Chinese-backed Myitsone hydroelectric dam.

But Indian officials played down any economic rivalry with its Chinese neighbour.

"We have an important relationship with Myanmar [Burma]. And we have an important relationship with China. There is no competition," external affairs ministry spokesman Vishnu Prakash said.

There are already substantial trade links between Burma and India. Indian energy companies are already investing in Burma's energy sector. The $500m of credit comes on top of $300m (£190m) of credit extended last year. 


BBC News - India and Burma expand trade ties and sign gas deals

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RajputWarrior

India to host World Steel Conference next year


In an indication of India's emerging importance on the world steel map and massive growth it is poised for in this sector, India has been awarded the right to hold the World Steel Conference in October next year. 

The governing body of the World Steel Association, representing 170 producers and accounting for 85 per cent of world steel production, has decided to give the rights to hold the World Steel Conference in India from October 8 to 12 next year, according to an official announcement made here on Friday. 

State-run Steel Authority of India Ltd. (SAIL) Chairman C. S. Verma made this offer in Paris on Friday on behalf of India's committee consisting of six leading steel producers of India. He extended a warm invitation to all CEOs of leading steel producing countries and companies to attend the conference to be held in New Delhi. 

Mr. Verma said the views expressed by the global steel barons would go a long way in making the steel industry more sustainable, in the backdrop of the global economic uncertainties and volatilities in the recent past. &#8220;The conference in New Delhi will give a glimpse of the rich heritage and culture of India,'' he added.

He informed that the Indian steel industry had grown multi-fold from a production of about two million tonnes of crude steel in 1950-51 to nearly 70 million tonnes in 2010-11. Indian economy has recorded an impressive GDP growth in the last few years. 

A report released by the World Steel Association, based on the just concluded conference, has forecast that apparent steel use will increase by 6.5 per cent to 1,398 mt in 2011, following growth of 15.1 per cent in 2010. In 2012, it is forecast that world steel demand will grow further by 5.4 pr cent. The WSA also projected that India's steel consumption is likely to grow by 4.3 per cent to reach 67.7 million tonnes due to economic growth. In 2012, the growth rate is forecast to accelerate to 7.9 per cent.

The member steel companies representing host country committee from India include JSW Steel, SAIL, Rashtriya Ispat Nigam, Tata Steel, Essar Steel and JSW Ispat Steel. 

The Hindu : Business / Economy : India to host World Steel Conference next year

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Night_Raven

*India joins ivy club of wine producers*

NEW DELHI:India is to formally join the wine producers club with the Union Cabinet expected to ratify the agreement for becoming a member of the Paris-based International Organization of Vine and Wine (OIV). 

The move by agriculture and food processing ministries will benefit India, which after becoming a member of OIV will have access to all scientific information available with the international group, widely recognized for its competence in work related to vines, wine, wine-based beverages, table grapes and raisins. 

While India will be the 45wine producing nation to become a member of the organization, India is the ninth biggest producer of grapes worldwide and is seen as one of the growing wine markets. 

After formally joining the club, India can participate actively in its activities and regulate a sector which is rapidly developing. This will also help India secure its consumers and facilitate international trade, a food processing ministry official said, adding that the move will also help in developing the wine industry in the country. 

The government along with grape growers and winemakers decided to join the club to make their voice heard worldwide in the wine sector. OIV is the main intergovernmental scientific and technical organization with internationally recognised competence in the domains of vine, wine and other vine-derived products. 

Around 71,400 hectares of the country's vineyards are mainly oriented towards production of table grape, which in 2008 reached some 15,940 quintals. The vineyards are mainly located in three regions of Maharashtra, which is the home state of agriculture minister Sharad Pawar, besides Himachal Pradesh and Karnataka.

India joins ivy club of wine producers - The Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## russellpeters

Night_Raven said:


> *India joins ivy club of wine producers*
> 
> NEW DELHI:India is to formally join the wine producers club with the Union Cabinet expected to ratify the agreement for becoming a member of the Paris-based International Organization of Vine and Wine (OIV).
> 
> The move by agriculture and food processing ministries will benefit India, which after becoming a member of OIV will have access to all scientific information available with the international group, widely recognized for its competence in work related to vines, wine, wine-based beverages, table grapes and raisins.
> 
> While India will be the 45wine producing nation to become a member of the organization, India is the ninth biggest producer of grapes worldwide and is seen as one of the growing wine markets.
> 
> After formally joining the club, India can participate actively in its activities and regulate a sector which is rapidly developing. This will also help India secure its consumers and facilitate international trade, a food processing ministry official said, adding that the move will also help in developing the wine industry in the country.
> 
> The government along with grape growers and winemakers decided to join the club to make their voice heard worldwide in the wine sector. OIV is the main intergovernmental scientific and technical organization with internationally recognised competence in the domains of vine, wine and other vine-derived products.
> 
> Around 71,400 hectares of the country's vineyards are mainly oriented towards production of table grape, which in 2008 reached some 15,940 quintals. The vineyards are mainly located in three regions of Maharashtra, which is the home state of agriculture minister Sharad Pawar, besides Himachal Pradesh and Karnataka.
> 
> India joins ivy club of wine producers - The Economic Times



And there ladies and gentleman, lets raise a toast to that!


----------



## RiazHaq

Here's a BBC report on IMF's downbeat forecast of Asian growth:

The International Monetary Fund (IMF) has cut its growth forecasts for Asia over worries about eurozone debt and new fears for the US economy.

The IMF said risks for Asia were "decidedly tilted to the downside" because of these concerns over its two major export zones.

It said gross domestic product (GDP) growth across Asia would average 6.3% in 2011, and 6.7% in 2012.

In April, it had predicted close to 7% growth in both years.

The body warned about a risk of capital outflows from the region, and the possibility that oversees investors may reverse the large positions they have built in Asian markets since 2009.

In addition, inflation is still high in a number of Asian countries, the IMF said.

But it believes consumer prices could ease after peaking this year, as food and energy prices "gradually moderate".

The IMF also said that Asian policymakers were faced with "a delicate balancing act".

"They need to guard against risks to growth but also limit the adverse impact of prolonged easy financial conditions on inflation," it noted.

BBC News - IMF cuts growth forecast for Asia


----------



## SpArK

India Economy to Grow at 7% This Fiscal Year, HSBC Private Says - Bloomberg

Why are the trolls bringing asian economy to this thread..


ISnt there any moderators??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

Tata Motors in talks with Myanmar to set up bus-assembly line - The Economic Times


----------



## Night_Raven

SpArK said:


> Why are the trolls bringing asian economy to this thread..
> 
> 
> ISnt there any moderators??



Because he is the great Riaz Haq , who can flout forum forms with impunity and , according to him , post anything he wants as long as people respond to him. Ignore the troll.

And btw cheers to Gujarat on another automotive giant's entry ...

*Peugeot to start work on Sanand facility next month*

AHMEDABAD: French car-maker PSA Peugeot Citroen will start work on its plant at Sanand in the first week of November, a company official said. The company announced on September 1 that the company would return to India after 10 years and set up its facility in Gujarat. American car-maker Ford Motors too has began its work on its second Indian facility that will will roll-out the first car in 2014. While Peugeot plans to invest Rs 4,000 crore , Ford too will invest a similar amount and have a capacity to produce 1.65 lakh cars annually. 

Senior Peugeot officials recently met Gujarat chief minister Narendra Modi and discussed their plans. "Stone laying ceremony will take place on November 3 at the 600 acre site at Sanand," said an official in Chief Minister's Office. Officials in the state industries department say that the design of the manufacturing facility has been finalised and its officials are undergoing training in France. Peugeot officials also claimed that the work on the manufacturing plant is going on in full swing. 

The European car-maker will produce B-plus, C and D class cars for the Indian market. Its model 508 will be the first to roll out in 2014. Company officials have earlier said that certain changes in the C-class cars will be made to suit the requirements of the Indian customer. Later, Peugeot will also bring its hybrid (diesel and electric) vehicles to India. It has already tied up with Ford for diesel engines and with BMW for gasoline engines. 

The company had also inked a memorandum of understanding for setting up an institute for skilled manpower for the industry. Philippe Varin, chairman of the board of PSA Peugeot Citroen had earlier told ET that the compay will have high rate of indigenisation in terms of spares used in the car. 

The state government has provided 600 acre plot to Peugeot adjoining the site for the mother plant of Tata Nano in the North Kotpura village of Sanand district. Of this, 100 acre will be used by its vendors. This is company's reentry into the Indian auto market after a decade, when its joint venture with Premier Automobiles Limited did not materialise. 

India is poised to become the third largest car market in one decade followed by the US and China. However, it is the third month in succession that car sales have dipped in the country. According to figures released by the Society of Indian Automobile Manufacturers (SIAM) , domestic passenger car sales stood 1,65,925 units in September against 1,68,959 units in the same month last year indicating a drop of 1.8%. 

Sanand, about 30 kilometres from Ahmedabad, has emerged as a centre for auto industry. Tata Motors first zeroed in on the city for manufacturing Nano, followed by Ford Motors India and Peugeot.

Peugeot to start work on Sanand facility next month - The Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LiberalAtheist

the united states became a economic superpower in the 1870's 100 years after being a nation India will be a economic superpower by 2050 also 100 years after it being a republic/country we have our problems but they will be solved by 2050


----------



## RiazHaq

PunjabiSidhu said:


> the united states became a economic superpower in the 1870's 100 years after being a nation India will be a economic superpower by 2050 also 100 years after it being a republic/country we have our problems but they will be solved by 2050



Yes, it's possible. 

But the biggest challenge India faces to lay claim to "superpower" status is to reduce the abject poverty and high levels of hunger and extremely poor hygiene of world's largest population of poor, hungry and illiterate people who call India home.

It's a really uphill battle. 

If 200 million hungry Indians have to be fed at about Rs 20 per day including provision of clean drinking water then you need Rs 400 crore a day. That works out to Rs 1,46,000 crores per annum or 2.5% of the GDP! There is no way that this money can be produced unless India cuts down drastically on all frivolous expenditure including space probes, defense and
Commonwealth Games like events. India needs to raise a similar amount to invest in health and public sanitation. There is a very long way to go.

Haq's Musings: 63 Years After Independence, India Remains Home to World's Largest Population of Poor, Hungry and Illiterates


----------



## Night_Raven

RiazHaq said:


> There is no way that this money can be produced unless India cuts down drastically on all frivolous expenditure including space probes, defense and Commonwealth Games like events.



And who exactly asked for your "expert" suggestions ? 

This coming from a country which does not have a space program of its own & piggybacks on China , has bankrupted its economy by spending on its defence and let alone CWG , has not hosted a single international sporting event in the last few years & whose own cricket team plays on foreign soil hosting "home" tournaments ....

------------------------------------------------------------------------------

@ Topic :

*TDS spikes in Mumbai by 27% in H1*

Mumbai: The Income Tax department today said that TDS or tax deducted at source collection in the financial capital has gone up 27.37 per cent to Rs 22,415 crore during the first half of the fiscal.
"We have registered a good growth of 27.37 per cent in TDS collection to Rs 22,415.60 crore till September 30," a senior official said here.

TDS refers to tax which is paid by companies at source on various accounts like salaries, rent and interest, among others.

In a unique initiative, the Income Tax Department also announced the constitution of a public-private standing committee that will help increase collection by smoothening the process of TDS payment, an official said.

The standing committee, to be headed by TDS Commissioner A C Shukla, will have representatives from chambers of commerce, chartered accountants and tax payers forums, the official said.

The department hopes to solve issues of non-payment of taxes and under-payment on TDS through consultations, the official said.

TDS spikes in Mumbai by 27% in H1


----------



## ramu

*
At 11 lakh, J&K tourist count best in 25 years*

NEW DELHI: India has rediscovered its romance for Kashmir with an unprecedented 10.73 lakh tourists visiting the Valley till September 30. 

This is believed to be the highest number of tourist arrivals in the last 25 years, strong evidence of what's possible if normalcy is given a chance. 

Kashmir has surpassed last year's tourist arrivals of 7.38 lakh, and the data collected by the state tourism department shows both Indians and foreigners have given the Valley a thumbs up despite apprehensions over security. 

Foreign tourists visiting Kashmir has jumped from a few thousands to about 22,000. Beneficiary of the bonhomie is not just Kashmir, but Ladakh and Amarnath as well. 

Visitors keen on taking in Ladakh's stunning vistas and adventure opportunities doubled to 1.48 lakh this year. The number of Amarnath yatris is at a high of 6.35 lakh - a jump of 2 lakh from last year. 

The director of tourism in Kashmir, Farooq A Shah, said, "This is the highest number of tourist arrivals recorded in the last 25 years. It has been a very good season for us. But Kashmir's potential is unparalleled and we hope to do more work." 

Hotel and Restaurant Association of Katra's senior vice-president Rakesh Wazir endorsed the tourist season's success. He said he expected the number of pilgrims arriving at the Vaishno Devi shrine to increase further from the current 75 lakh estimated by the tourism department. "There has been a lot of improvement in infrastructure and with the (new) rail link we are sure to cross the 1-crore mark by 2012," he said. 

A peaceful season has meant a booming economy for locals after the stone pelting unrest in the Valley and the tragic cloudburst in Leh last year. The state government is advocating against travel advisories issued by some countries, pointing to the vote of confidence tourists have delivered. 

The Union tourism ministry had in recent years launched an advertisement campaign, with J&K as a special focus. State officials and political representatives have also made their presence felt in the international market through trade fairs and other initiatives.

At 11 lakh, J&K tourist count best in 25 years - The Times of India


----------



## IndoCarib

India's foreign exchange reserves rise by $749 mn - The Economic Times

Top 10 Largest Forex Reserves* 

1. China: $3.2 trillion 
2. Japan: $1.2 trillion 
3. Russia: $516 billion 
4. Saudi Arabia: $484 billion 
5. Taiwan: $400 billion 
6. Brazil: $352 billion 
7. India: $318 billion 
8. South Korea: $311 billion 
9. Switzerland: $289 billion 
10. Hong Kong: $277 billion

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RiazHaq

IndoCarib said:


> India's foreign exchange reserves rise by $749 mn - The Economic Times
> 
> Top 10 Largest Forex Reserves*
> 
> 1. China: $3.2 trillion
> 2. Japan: $1.2 trillion
> 3. Russia: $516 billion
> 4. Saudi Arabia: $484 billion
> 5. Taiwan: $400 billion
> 6. Brazil: $352 billion
> 7. India: $318 billion
> 8. South Korea: $311 billion
> 9. Switzerland: $289 billion
> 10. Hong Kong: $277 billion



The way to judge these reserves is to see how many months worth of imports can they support. At current rate of import of $400 billion a year, India's reserves are sufficient for about 9 months worth of imports. 

Haq's Musings: Soaring Chinese Imports and Twin Deficits Worry India


----------



## Night_Raven

RiazHaq said:


> The way to judge these reserves is to see how many months worth of imports can they support. At current rate of import of $400 billion a year, India's reserves are sufficient for about 9 months worth of imports.
> 
> Haq's Musings: Soaring Chinese Imports and Twin Deficits Worry India



Thanks for the worthless information.

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

*India Plans $16 Billion Energy-Saving Credit Market*

By Natalie Obiko Pearson

(Bloomberg) &#8212; India, the world's fourth-largest polluter, plans to start a market to trade energy-saving credits that may reach 740 billion rupees ($16 billion) in five years as it seeks to curb emissions that cause global warming.

Businesses that exceed energy efficiency targets will be awarded credits that can be traded on power exchanges with companies that fail to meet the goals, Bureau of Energy Efficiency director-general Ajay Mathur said in an interview in Mumbai.

The exchange-traded system may help India meet its target of cutting carbon intensity, or the amount of carbon dioxide released per unit of gross domestic product, by as much as 25 percent from 2005 levels by 2020. Global initiatives to curb emissions were thwarted last month when 194 nations failed to agree on binding targets for reducing carbon dioxide.

"We'll start to see a lot more domestic and bilateral trading of this sort to pick up because as we've seen, it's incredibly difficult and time-consuming to implement a global, binding system," said Ishani Chattopadhyay, chief executive officer and founder of Arctic Holdings Ltd., a carbon management company with offices in New Delhi and Melbourne.

Australia has introduced energy savings certificates, known as white certificates, at the state level, Chattopadhyay said. The U.K., France, Italy and some U.S. states have started similar programs, according to the Washington, D.C.-based World Resources Institute, an environmental policy group.

EFFICIENCY TARGETS
The government expects to set efficiency targets for companies by the end of March and is talking with Indian Energy Exchange Ltd. and Power Exchange India Ltd., the country's two power exchanges, to set up trading protocols, Mathur said.

The government unveiled a plan in April aimed at saving the equivalent of 23 million metric tons of oil by 2015 by encouraging power-intensive industries and businesses to reduce their consumption through energy efficiency measures.

The National Mission on Enhanced Energy Efficiency intends to avoid power capacity additions of 19,000 megawatts that would otherwise be needed to meet demand and also curb carbon dioxide emissions growth by 98 million tons annually, or 10 percent of the current discharge, according to power ministry estimates.

The government will reimburse as much as 50 percent of unpaid bank loans given to companies that seek to invest in energy efficiency projects, Mathur said in an interview at the venue of a conference.

"Banks are unwilling to lend to energy efficiency because it's not a business model they do," Mathur said. "To increase the comfort of financial institutions to lend for energy efficiency, we are creating a partial risk guarantee fund."

The energy efficiency bureau is talking to State Bank of India, the nation's biggest lender, HSBC Holdings Plc and PTC India Ltd. to provide loans for energy efficiency projects, he said.

India Plans $16 Billion Energy-Saving Credit Market - BusinessWeek

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## karan.1970

RiazHaq said:


> The way to judge these reserves is to see how many months worth of imports can they support. At current rate of import of $400 billion a year, India's reserves are sufficient for about 9 months worth of imports.
> 
> Haq's Musings: Soaring Chinese Imports and Twin Deficits Worry India



Provided Indian economy stops exporting.. What you would really do to judge these reserves is to see how many years of current account deficit would these reserves fund, which taking the latest figures of $14 billion an year will amount to close to 25 years of account deficit.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RiazHaq

karan.1970 said:


> Provided Indian economy stops exporting.. What you would really do to judge these reserves is to see how many years of current account deficit would these reserves fund, which taking the latest figures of $14 billion an year will amount to close to 25 years of account deficit.



Yardstick is still how many months or years worth of imports are reserves sufficient for any given country for comparison purposes. 

As to reserves funding your CAD, just one big oil shock can throw all of your assumptions out. So can the quick exit of hot money which accounts for more than half of India's reserves. 

Haq's Musings: Indian Economy: Hard or Soft Landing in 2011?


----------



## RiazHaq

Night_Raven said:


> Thanks for the worthless information.
> 
> +++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
> 
> *India Plans $16 Billion Energy-Saving Credit Market*
> 
> By Natalie Obiko Pearson
> 
> (Bloomberg) &#8212; India, the world's fourth-largest polluter, plans to start a market to trade energy-saving credits that may reach 740 billion rupees ($16 billion) in five years as it seeks to curb emissions that cause global warming.
> 
> Businesses that exceed energy efficiency targets will be awarded credits that can be traded on power exchanges with companies that fail to meet the goals, Bureau of Energy Efficiency director-general Ajay Mathur said in an interview in Mumbai.
> 
> The exchange-traded system may help India meet its target of cutting carbon intensity, or the amount of carbon dioxide released per unit of gross domestic product, by as much as 25 percent from 2005 levels by 2020. Global initiatives to curb emissions were thwarted last month when 194 nations failed to agree on binding targets for reducing carbon dioxide.
> 
> "We'll start to see a lot more domestic and bilateral trading of this sort to pick up because as we've seen, it's incredibly difficult and time-consuming to implement a global, binding system," said Ishani Chattopadhyay, chief executive officer and founder of Arctic Holdings Ltd., a carbon management company with offices in New Delhi and Melbourne.
> 
> Australia has introduced energy savings certificates, known as white certificates, at the state level, Chattopadhyay said. The U.K., France, Italy and some U.S. states have started similar programs, according to the Washington, D.C.-based World Resources Institute, an environmental policy group.
> 
> EFFICIENCY TARGETS
> The government expects to set efficiency targets for companies by the end of March and is talking with Indian Energy Exchange Ltd. and Power Exchange India Ltd., the country's two power exchanges, to set up trading protocols, Mathur said.
> 
> The government unveiled a plan in April aimed at saving the equivalent of 23 million metric tons of oil by 2015 by encouraging power-intensive industries and businesses to reduce their consumption through energy efficiency measures.
> 
> The National Mission on Enhanced Energy Efficiency intends to avoid power capacity additions of 19,000 megawatts that would otherwise be needed to meet demand and also curb carbon dioxide emissions growth by 98 million tons annually, or 10 percent of the current discharge, according to power ministry estimates.
> 
> The government will reimburse as much as 50 percent of unpaid bank loans given to companies that seek to invest in energy efficiency projects, Mathur said in an interview at the venue of a conference.
> 
> "Banks are unwilling to lend to energy efficiency because it's not a business model they do," Mathur said. "To increase the comfort of financial institutions to lend for energy efficiency, we are creating a partial risk guarantee fund."
> 
> The energy efficiency bureau is talking to State Bank of India, the nation's biggest lender, HSBC Holdings Plc and PTC India Ltd. to provide loans for energy efficiency projects, he said.
> 
> India Plans $16 Billion Energy-Saving Credit Market - BusinessWeek



It's a good start. With 70% of India's electricity coming from coal fired plants, India has a very long way to go.

Haq's Musings: Pakistan Leads South Asia in Use of Clean Energy


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

RiazHaq said:


> The way to judge these reserves is to see how many months worth of imports can they support. At current rate of import of $400 billion a year, India's reserves are sufficient for about 9 months worth of imports.
> 
> Haq's Musings: Soaring Chinese Imports and Twin Deficits Worry India



Are you assuming that India doesn't export ?moving on ...


----------



## karan.1970

RiazHaq said:


> Yardstick is still how many months or years worth of imports are reserves sufficient for any given country for comparison purposes.
> 
> As to reserves funding your CAD, just one big oil shock can throw all of your assumptions out. So can the quick exit of hot money which accounts for more than half of India's reserves.



And a meteorite could hit a Pakistani Nuclear facility resulting in a uncontrolled explosion turning half of Pakistan into a radioactive wasteland.. meh

could's and may's dont define economics.. Similarly a big oil field discovery in India can throw your assumptions out and make India a CA positive country in span of years.. 

So lets stick to current numbers without assuming hypothetical occurances that support your line of thought..

So coming back to those, do you find 9 months worth of Imports coverage good, or Bad..??

considering Pakistan's coverage if just about 5 months and China's is just over 2 years...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DMLA

I was not aware that this forum could be used to promote personal blogs and websites. Good to know!


----------



## IndoCarib

*Indian Companies have cash reserves of 96 Billion Dollars*

India's top 500 companies like Coal India Limited, RIL, ONGC, NTPC, SAIL, NMDC, Infosys, Oil India, Tata Motors, Tata Steel and others sit on cash pile of Rs 4.7 lakh crore instead of investing - The Economic Times

96B Dollars, i.e. nearly half of Pakistan GDP


----------



## RiazHaq

karan.1970 said:


> And a meteorite could hit a Pakistani Nuclear facility resulting in a uncontrolled explosion turning half of Pakistan into a radioactive wasteland.. meh
> 
> could's and may's dont define economics.. Similarly a big oil field discovery in India can throw your assumptions out and make India a CA positive country in span of years..
> 
> So lets stick to current numbers without assuming hypothetical occurances that support your line of thought..
> 
> So coming back to those, do you find 9 months worth of Imports coverage good, or Bad..??
> 
> considering Pakistan's coverage if just about 5 months and China's is just over 2 years...



Meteorite hits are very rare events. Oil shocks are not rare. IN fact, the probability of oil shocks remains high given the dwindling oil reserves and demand spikes from China. 

And the hot money exodus is a common occurrence....that's why it's called hot money. And India is awash in hot money right now which has created an asset bubble. 

Read the following: 

Hot money is flowing, but rest of India story has gone cold | Firstpost


----------



## SpArK

India sees 8.5-9 per cent growth in medium-to-long term, says Pranab Mukherjee - The Economic Times


----------



## SpArK

India's biotech sector to grow 20% in foreseeable future - The Economic Times


----------



## LiberalAtheist

RiazHaq said:


> Yes, it's possible.
> 
> But the biggest challenge India faces to lay claim to "superpower" status is to reduce the abject poverty and high levels of hunger and extremely poor hygiene of world's largest population of poor, hungry and illiterate people who call India home.
> 
> It's a really uphill battle.
> 
> If 200 million hungry Indians have to be fed at about Rs 20 per day including provision of clean drinking water then you need Rs 400 crore a day. That works out to Rs 1,46,000 crores per annum or 2.5% of the GDP! There is no way that this money can be produced unless India cuts down drastically on all frivolous expenditure including space probes, defense and
> Commonwealth Games like events. India needs to raise a similar amount to invest in health and public sanitation. There is a very long way to go.
> 
> Haq's Musings: 63 Years After Independence, India Remains Home to World's Largest Population of Poor, Hungry and Illiterates



we have our problems but at least we are fixing them we have a long way to go and we will reach it there by 2050 America did not become a superpower until the 1900's India is not even 100 years old yet yet by 2050 we will be a superpower

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Islamabad looks to India to aid economy - FT.com

^^^


----------



## Basanti

In whose interest? The paranoid fear of inflation has forced the government to obey the RBIs diktat


IT HAS been apparent to every businessman for more than a year that the spurt of growth that India experienced in 2009-10 is over. The only exceptions are the policy entrepreneurs who serve the Indian government. Till as recently as a month ago, when the GDP data for the first quarter of 2011- 12 showed that the growth rate had slipped to 7.7 percent, Finance Minister Pranab Mukherjee was stoutly maintaining that India would nonetheless achieve 9 percent growth this year, and the Reserve Bank of India was saying that the economy would still grow at close to the trend rate of 8 percent.

It finally took a foreign journalist to burst their bubble. James Lamont of the Financial Times reported that several economists had begun to voice fears that India could return to a Hindu rate of growth. Far from being in a pole position among emerging markets, he wrote, India trails in terms of attracting foreign capital and beating inflation. Senior executives complain bitterly about Delhis painfully slow or inconsistent decision-making. Many local companies are focussing their investments on Africa or Latin America. Similarly, a senior executive of a Singaporebased investment company expressed his shock at finding that when he asked senior executives of Indian firms where his company could invest in India, they sought his advice instead on where they could invest in east Asia. The official growth figures were misleading, and the real rate of growth, in their opinion, was not more than 5 percent.

The hard data support this conclusion. According to the latest estimates, industrial growth has fallen from 9.7 percent in April-July 2010 to 5.8 percent this year. The decline in manufacturing has been even more steep, from 10.5 to 6 percent.

Sectoral growth rates are even more revealing. Growth in the capital goods sector fell from 23.1 percent in April-July 2010 to 7.6 percent this year. Growth in the production of intermediate goods, which is considered the most reliable indicator of future production, fell from 10.1 percent to 0.8 percent. If one looks closely at the data, one sees a pattern of recession spreading from the most interest rate sensitive industries outwards to the less sensitive ones. The real estate sector went into an absolute decline in the last quarter of 2010-11. Car sales have also slumped.

Surveys of industrys future intentions are uniformly pessimistic. The purchase managers index has fallen continuously for five months and is close to 50 percent, which indicates zero growth. A massive postponement of investment is taking place: the latest survey of investment intentions by the Centre for Monitoring Indian Economy shows that these have declined by 55 percent over what they were a year ago.

The RBI is trying to fight inflation by killing demand for raw material and oil in India

The cause of this decline is only too well known: it is the 12 successive increases in inter-bank interest rates that have sucked vast quantities of money out of the credit market and pushed the base interest rate for borrowers up by 3 percent in the past 17 months. The irrefutable truth is that the RBIs interest rate policy has killed off the huge surge of growth that the governments fiscal stimulus packages of 2008 and 09 had set off. If the decline in industrial growth has not been even more sharp, it is only because hundreds of companies have shifted their borrowing to foreign money markets where the rates, even after hedging, are a third of what they would have had to pay in India. The evidence is in the part of the RBI database that it chooses to ignore: the monthly table of external commercial borrowings of Indian companies. These have doubled from an average of $1.53 billion between August-November 2010, to $3.18 billion a month between December 2010 and July 2011. Over half of this money has been raised by a handful of companies investing in power, telecom, offshore oil development and steel  all highly capital-intensive industries with long gestation periods

This is not news to the government. So why is it acquiescing so tamely to the dictates of the RBI? The answer is its paranoid fear of inflation. The RBI governor has only had to say that curbing credit is necessary to bring down inflation, for the pundits in Delhi to fold their tents and slink away. What is less easy to discern is why it is allowing the RBI to continue having its way when it is as obvious as the nose on ones face that the RBI has utterly failed to make any dent whatever on inflation.

Nor is this a new development. Public memory is short, so most of todays critics date the RBIs obsession with inflation to April 2010 when it made its first of 12 successive increases in repo rates to jack up lending rates and physically limit the supply of credit in the economy. But the RBIs obsession with inflation can be traced back almost five years to a warning given by the then RBI governor, Y Venugopal Reddy, in December 2006 that inflation had crossed the safe limit of 5 percent and the economy was overheating. Weeks later, the RBI had announced the first of seven quarterly belt-tightening measures that took more than Rs 1 lakh crore out of the money market, raised the prime lending rate by more than 2 percent and chopped entire categories of buyers out of the credit market. Did it lower inflation? Judge for yourself: In 2006-07, when Reddy hit the pause button, inflation  measured by the wholesale price index  was just 3.5 percent. In 2007-08, despite four more hikes in interest rates, inflation nearly quadrupled to 12.1 percent.

The reason was obvious: Even in 2006, prices were rising not because too much money was chasing too few goods, but because of supply shortages that were pushing up the cost of food products and raw materials. This began in 2006-07, when primary product prices rose by 8.6 percent, accelerated in 2007-08 and then abruptly fell with the onset of global recession in late 2008. Inflation had stayed low in 2006- 07 because the government did not pass on the rise in fuel prices to the consumers. It quadrupled in 2007-08, when the government abandoned this effort and allowed prices to reflect the true rise in the cost of inputs. Inflation disappeared in 2008-09 because of a 35 percent fall in global commodity prices and a 70 percent fall in the price of crude oil. The RBIs policies affected neither the rise nor the fall in the inflation rate by even one jot.

The same cost-push, supply-side factors are behind the inflation that returned in late 2009. Oil and raw material prices have risen because of shortages caused by soaring demand in China. But the RBI is trying to fight it by killing demand in India. Inflation has refused to budge and stayed close to 10 percent.

How does the RBI justify such rank folly? Like his predecessor, the current RBI governor, D Subbarao, has justified the rate hikes as necessary to curb inflationary expectations. But what are they? How does one know that such expectations have arisen and, more importantly, when they have been suppressed? The RBI has not identified a single yardstick by which to do so. Instead it has invited its opponents to prove a negative  that inflationary expectations do not exist. Proving a negative is logically impossible. The RBI is trumpeting this absurd proposal because it cannot admit the enormity of the damage it has done. Instead, it has questioned the reliability of the Central Statistical Organisations data on industrial slowdown, and the decline in employment in the unorganised sector revealed by the labour ministry.

The finance ministry too has chimed in by pointing to increases in advance tax receipts as proof that industrial production is not falling. But no amount of fiddling by Nero is stopping Rome from burning. The Sensex has continued its crawl downwards and is now below 16,000. Dussehra and the approach of Diwali have not given it even a flicker of temporary life. The prices of shares not included in the Sensex, and those of mid and small capitalisation companies have sunk. One result is that companies that issued convertible debentures abroad are now unable to redeem their pledge of conversion and are asking for a rescheduling of the conversion. India is, in short, facing its first ever private debt default.

Finally, one can only have the most unstinting praise for the RBIs sense of timing. In 2008, it made the last of its interest rate hikes in the teeth of financial meltdown, only a month before the onset of global recession. This time round, it made its last rate hike in July in the teeth of a far more serious financial crisis in the US and the Eurozone and accelerated the flight of institutional investors from the Indian stock market. The resulting 10 percent drop in the value of the rupee against the dollar has changed what was to have been cheap credit into some of the most expensive credit in the world. And that is, literally only half of the story. For dollar debt accounts for only 54 percent of the total; 23 percent has been incurred in yen, pound and euro, all of which have appreciated sharply against the dollar. If the loss of confidence in India is not reversed, some of our largest and most respected companies will soon be in trouble.

Prem Shankar Jha is a senior journalist.
premjha@airtelmail.in

Tehelka - India's Independent Weekly News Magazine


----------



## SpArK

Tata Motors plans bus, truck assembly lines in Latin America, South East Asia - The Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Quick MIK

Business Line : Companies News : BPCL Kochi refinery capacity expansion project to be dedicated to nation tomorrow


----------



## 53fd

*Rupee down by 43 paise vs dollar in early trade:*

Mumbai, Oct 20 (PTI) The Indian rupee was down by 43 paise to Rs 49.58 per US dollar in early trade today on fresh dollar demand from banks and importers and a weak trend in the domestic equity market.

The rupee resumed lower at Rs 49.25/26 per dollar on the Interbank Foreign Exchange, as against its previous close of Rs 49.15/16 per dollar, and dropped further to Rs 49.58 per dollar before quoting at Rs 49.53/54 per dollar at 1030 hours.
Forex dealers said fresh dollar demand from banks, importers and oil refiners and a lower opening in the domestic stock market mainly put pressure on the rupee.

Meanwhile, world oil prices were mixed in Asian trade in a market clouded by concerns over the struggling US economy and discord over a rescue plan for troubled euro zone nations. In morning trade, New York's main contract, light sweet crude for November delivery, was down by 8 cents at USD 86.03 a barrel.

The Bombay Stock Exchange benchmark Sensex was down by 279.90 points, or 1.64 per cent, at 16,805.44 at 1015 hours. PTI


----------



## 53fd

*Rupee down 27 paise at fresh 28-month low against dollar:*

Mumbai, Oct 21 (PTI) The Indian rupee plummeted by 27 paise to a fresh 28-month low of Rs 50.07 per US dollar in early trade on the Interbank Foreign Exchange today as the American currency firmed up against its Asian rivals amid a lower opening in the domestic equity market.

Dealers attributed the rupee's fall to a level last seen in May, 2009, to the dollar strengthening against other Asian currencies overseas and a lower opening in the equity market.

They said strong demand from importers and some banks also put pressure on the Indian rupee.

Yesterday, the rupee had plunged by 65 paise to close at a nearly 28-month low of Rs 49.80/81 against the American currency.

Meanwhile, the Bombay Stock Exchange benchmark Sensex was down by 44.49 points, or 0.26 per cent, at 16,892.40 in opening trade today. PTI


----------



## SpArK

India, African nations to work closely on traditional medicine - The Times of India

India to leap over China as UAE's top trading partner - The Economic Times


----------



## IndoCarib

India to grow faster than China in 2013: E&Y

New Delhi: Bolstered by industrialisation, India is projected to grow at a faster clip than neighbouring China with a 9% economic expansion in 2013, says a report by global consultancy firm Ernst & Young&#8203;.

*It cautioned, however, that India needs to tackle rising inflation and said the country&#8217;s growth this year would be 7.2%, much lower than 8.2% recorded last year.*

India&#8217;s growth rate would rise to 8% next year, according to the report released on Monday.

&#8220;The forecast pegs India&#8217;s real GDP growth rate to be the highest among all the Rapid Growth Markets (RGMs) starting in CY 2013, when the economy is expected to growth 9.5%, followed by China at 9%,&#8221; it said.

*In 2014, India is expected to see an expansion of 9% while Chinese would see a growth of 8.6%.*

The RGMs forecast focuses on 25 nations -- including India, China, Brazil and Russia -- that display strong growth potential and are, or could be, strategically important for business.

India and China would be able to better withstand a likely slowdown mainly on account of large size of their domestic markets as well as from beneficial effects of lower oil and commodity prices, E&Y said.

It pointed out that even though the overall outlook for India is positive, the country would need to address rising inflation.

Headline inflation, which has been hovering above the 9% mark since December 2010, stood at 9.72% in September.
*
&#8220;... provided India&#8217;s inflation does start to fall back by the end of this year and the US and EU economies do not slip back into recession, the soft patch for Indian growth should be relatively short-lived,&#8221; the report noted.*

E&Y said that once inflation is in check and interest rates are no longer rising, consumers would be more willing to spend. This would support a general improvement in business environment, resulting in steady acceleration in growth next year.

&#8220;India enjoys an advantage in its high savings and investment rates, currently a third of the GDP; relatively low GDP per capita on purchasing power parity giving significant potential for growth and continuing industrialisation and urbanisation,&#8221; the report said.

E&Y India&#8217;s partner & India markets leader Farokh Balsara noted that India&#8217;s consumption-led economy continues to make the country a highly attractive investment destination in the short to medium term.

India to grow faster than China in 2013: E&Y - Economy and Politics - livemint.com


----------



## IndoCarib

India's foreign exchange reserves surged by $5.27 billion to $317.50 billion for the week ended October 14, one of the sharpest rise in recent months, on the back of huge gain in the value of foreign currency assets, official data showed.


Read more at: http://profit.ndtv.com/news/show/india-s-forex-reserves-surge-by-5-27-billion-184594?cp

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ramu

*India&#8217;s Inflation Challenge Is &#8216;Significant,&#8217; RBI Says*

India&#8217;s challenge to contain inflation &#8220;remains significant&#8221; and the weakening of the rupee has emerged as a &#8220;new source&#8221; for price pressures, the central bank said, signaling the need for higher interest rates.
&#8220;The baseline inflation path still remains sticky and broadly unchanged from earlier projections,&#8221; the Reserve Bank of India said in a report before its rate-setting meeting tomorrow in Mumbai. &#8220;This has made policy choices more complex. Some sacrifice of growth is inevitable in the current milieu of high inflation.&#8221;
Inflation in India has exceeded 9 percent since December even after record rate increases starting March, 2010. India&#8217;s monetary stance contrasts with emerging nations from Brazil to Russia, which have reduced borrowing costs to shield their economies from Europe&#8217;s debt crisis and a faltering U.S. recovery.

&#8220;The RBI doesn&#8217;t have the comfort as compared to other nations given the acute inflationary pressures India is facing,&#8221; said Anubhuti Sahay, a Mumbai-based economist at Standard Chartered Plc. &#8220;Though there are risks to growth, the RBI will prefer to tighten rates in its fight against inflation.&#8221;

*BRIC Inflation*

Sahay is among the 18 of 28 economists in a Bloomberg News survey who expect the Reserve Bank to boost its repurchase rate by a quarter of a percentage point to 8.5 percent tomorrow. The rest expect no change.
The RBI is scheduled to release its monetary-policy announcement at 11 a.m. in Mumbai tomorrow.
Benchmark 10-year government bonds were little changed today. The yield on the 7.80 percent note due April 2021 held at 8.82 percent, a three-year high, in Mumbai, according to data compiled by Bloomberg. The BSE India Sensitive Index gained 0.9 percent and the rupee strengthened 0.4 percent to 49.83 against the dollar.

India&#8217;s main inflation gauge measured by wholesale prices was 9.72 percent in September. By comparison, consumer prices rose 7.3 percent in Brazil, 6.1 percent in China and 7.2 percent in Russia among the BRIC nations.

*Rupee Slump*

The depreciation of the rupee has emerged as a &#8220;new source of price pressures,&#8221; the report said. India&#8217;s imports account for 22 percent of the economy and a decline in the rupee increases the risk of imported inflation, the report said.
India&#8217;s rupee has weakened 10.3 percent against the dollar this year as investors sold stocks in emerging markets because of risks to global growth, making the currency the worst performer in Asia.
Even so, the central bank said that the fall in the rupee is in line with other emerging-market currencies and &#8220;with falling global commodity prices partly offset by rupee depreciation, the risks to inflation projections are now balanced.&#8221;
Inflation is a political issue in India as it erodes spending power in a nation where the World Bank estimates more than 75 percent of the population lives on less than $2 a day.

*Policy Direction*

Reserve Bank Governor Duvvuri Subbarao said Oct. 12 that inflation must cool before India&#8217;s central bank can start easing monetary policy.
The governor in July predicted inflation to ease to 7 percent by March 31. He forecast India&#8217;s economy will expand about 8 percent in the fiscal year through March from 8.5 percent in the previous year.
Subbarao has boosted the central bank&#8217;s benchmark rate by 350 basis points in 12 moves since mid-March 2010, the fastest round of increases since the central bank was established in 1935, Bloomberg data show.
That&#8217;s curbing consumer demand. Sales at companies including Maruti Suzuki India Ltd. (MSIL), the nation&#8217;s biggest carmaker, fell 1.8 percent in September, the third straight monthly decline, the Society of Indian Automobile Manufacturers said Oct. 10.
India&#8217;s industrial production rose less than expected in August, according to the Central Statistical Office. Output at factories, utilities and mines increased 4.1 percent from a year earlier, slower than the 4.7 percent median of 20 estimates in a Bloomberg News survey.

*Growth Forecast*

India&#8217;s economy may expand 7.6 percent in the fiscal year through March 31, according to a survey compiled by the central bank of forecasts from agencies including the International Monetary Fund and the Asian Development Bank, the report showed. The survey in July projected growth of 7.9 percent.
Inflation may average 8.8 percent in the financial year, the survey said, compared with its previous estimate of 8.6 percent.
&#8220;The challenge at this juncture is to contain inflationary pressures, while factoring in the lags in monetary transmission, which are long and variable and therefore difficult to assess,&#8221; the central bank said.
The central bank said India&#8217;s &#8220;fiscal policy space&#8221; may be constrained if inflation stays elevated. On current assessment, India is unlikely to meet its budget-deficit target for the year through March, the central bank said.
Finance MinisterPranab Mukherjee aims to narrow the budget deficit to a four-year low of 4.6 percent of gross domestic product by March 31.
&#8220;Inflation is a much bigger problem in India than in other nations,&#8221; Indranil Sen Gupta, a Mumbai-based economist at Bank of America Merrill Lynch, said before the report. &#8220;While growth has started easing, there is no meltdown yet. On balance, the RBI will tilt toward controlling inflation and raise rates.&#8221;

India


----------



## 53fd

*Analysis: India's central bank is addicted to ineffective policy*

(Reuters) - Pride seems to have gotten in the way of sound policy-making in India, where a headstrong central bank refuses to concede defeat in its quest to bring down equally stubborn inflation.

Financial market participants have watched, initially with sympathy and then dismay, as the Reserve Bank of India raised rates 12 times in 18 months, causing growth to slump while inducing no discernible impact on inflationary pressures.

The market is braced for RBI Governor Duvvuri Subbarao to announce a 13th rate rise on Tuesday. Ideally, he instead would hold rates steady and allow time for an inevitable downward drift in price pressures as growth slows further.

"Enough damage has been done," says Sanjay Mathur, chief economist for Asia ex-Japan at the Royal Bank of Scotland. "But they are so deep in the quick-sand that they are finding it hard to reverse course now and say food prices are not our problem."

Like most other economists, Mathur feels sorry for Subbarao. Hapless or not, the governor and his board have had precious little help from the government in tackling pressure points, such as supply bottlenecks in food.

On the contrary, much of today's double-digit rise in food prices can be blamed squarely on the Congress government's pet employment program, where rural households across the country are assured of a temporary job and a wage that is linked to inflation. That unremitting cycle of higher wages spurring higher inflation will not be broken by merely raising rates.

DOGGEDLY PERSIST

Should the central bank then doggedly persist with nonstop rate rises that appear to have little impact on inflation?

The finance ministry thinks it should. Private economists are irked that the RBI has become the government's convenient scapegoat, providing politicians a distraction from their flawed fiscal policy.

"I think that the last move was excessive and another would be bad policy," said Huw McKay, Asia economist at Westpac.

Another rate rise wouldn't just be bad policy. It would isolate India even further in a global policy landscape that has every other central bank turning dovish in the face of a euro-zone crisis and recessionary signals in the developed world.

It would also amplify the criticism, further harming not just the central bank's credibility but also the funding woes of an already fraught industrial sector.

Undoubtedly, there still are proponents of further monetary tightening in India, several of whom argue that it is imperative that inflationary expectations be dislodged for inflation to escape a self-fulfilling momentum. And monetary policy is the best tool for that.

The 3.5 percentage point rise in policy rates since March 2010 has had some desired outcomes -- money supply growth has fallen, a bubble-like property sector has cooled, inflation is high but not rising and loan growth is much lower than it was at the beginning of the year.

BIG BLOW TO GROWTH

Despite being forewarned that the central bank was prepared to sacrifice some growth until inflation came under control, economists, businesses and consumers alike have been shocked at how big a blow policy has dealt to sentiment and demand.

Industrial output growth has slowed to low single-digits, banks are in distress as loan demand stagnates while their cost of funds soars as depositors shift money from cash to time-deposits paying a whopping 10 percent. The investment that the economy needs to preserve its still reasonable overall growth has nearly stalled.

The policy approach was right initially, say analysts, but not the way it was communicated. Quite possibly, analysts suspect, the RBI stumbled because of the conflicting demands of its rather wide mandate, encompassing growth, price stability and the efficiency of the financial system.

To CLSA economist Rajeev Malik, the RBI's credibility was hit during the long tightening process by the way it "actually revised up its inflation forecast despite more interest rate rises."

Another drawing flak is the RBI's medium-term inflation target of 4 to 5 percent. The wholesale price inflation measure used by the central bank has exceeded 5 percent every month since early 2006.

Likewise, it seems stuck in a time warp with its forecast of 8-percent-plus economic growth. Malik fears India is on the cusp of sub-seven percent growth, almost a hard landing for the world's second-most populous nation.

"Admittedly, there are several things that are not in RBI's control. But surely more effective guidance is not one of them," Malik wrote recently.

CONDITIONING THE MARKETS

Things could have been done differently. For instance, by raising rates at every 6-weekly meeting this year, the RBI has conditioned the markets into anticipating one each time, and into interpreting any pause as a policy shift. It has displayed impatience in expecting rate rises to traverse through a $1.6 trillion economy in just six weeks.

It could have paused in September, when by its own admission inflation would have eased within a few months and global growth was a worry.

But it went on to say that "with the likelihood of inflation remaining high for the next few months, rising inflationary expectations remain a key risk. This makes it imperative to persevere with the current anti-inflationary stance."

September's quarter point rate rise was unnecessary, says Westpac's McKay, as it meant even more risk to the growth-inflation trade-off, when a mere bias to tighten would have sufficed.

The use of words such as "imperative" and "persevere" by the central bank "reeks of puritanical stubbornness" and shows a disturbing potential for self harm, McKay observes. "The RBI seems to have elevated this decision to a moral principle."

(Editing by Richard Borsuk)

Analysis: India's central bank is addicted to ineffective policy | Reuters


----------



## IndoCarib

^^^^^
Rate hike has taken a toll on growth but it has certainly served its purpose of bringing down inflation. To call RBI policy ineffective is an overstatement 

RBI chooses inflation over growth, rate hike almost certain | Firstpost


----------



## Inqhilab

*India Approves Manufacturing Policy to Create 100 Million Jobs*
India approved a national manufacturing policy that aims to create 100 million jobs in the next 10 years, Trade Minister Anand Sharma said in New Delhi.

The policy aims to create industrial enclaves that will offer lower taxes, faster permits and easier labor laws to boost the share of manufacturing in Asia&#8217;s fastest-growing major economy after China. India will help set up seven such zones initially, including two in the western state of Maharashtra, the minister said.

&#8220;The idea is to raise the share of manufacturing to 25 percent by 2022 and create jobs,&#8221; Sharma told reporters after a cabinet meeting today. &#8220;The government recognizes that the manufacturing sector has a multiplier effect in creation of two to three additional jobs in allied sectors.&#8221;

The policy is an attempt by Prime Minister Manmohan Singh&#8217;s government to create jobs for the 130 million people expected to join the workforce in the next decade and boost growth to 9 percent. Manufactured products, including cars, televisions and clothing, contributed 16 percent of India&#8217;s gross domestic product in 2009, compared with 42 percent in China, data from the United Nations show.

Factory output in India has slowed after the central bank embarked on a record round of interest rate increases to control prices. The Reserve Bank of India raised the benchmark repurchase rate by 25 basis points today, the 13th time it has raised rates since the start of 2010.

Manufacturing grew at the slowest pace in 2 1/2 years in September, according to the Purchasing Managers&#8217; Index released by HSBC Holdings Plc and Markit Economics.

Sharma said the new manufacturing zones will have a minimum size of 5,000 hectares (12,355 acres) and ensure workers&#8217; interests by setting up a fund to compensate them if they are laid off. State governments will identify the land and own a stake in the enclave, he said. 

India Approves Manufacturing Policy to Create 100 Million Jobs - Bloomberg

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Obambam

> 25 October 2011 Last updated at 07:54
> 
> *India raises interest rates and cuts growth forecast*
> 
> *India's central bank has raised interest rates and cut its growth forecast amid high consumer prices and slowing global growth. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Rising consumer prices have become a threat to India's economic growth_
> 
> The Reserve Bank of India (RBI) raised its key rate to 8.5% from 8.25%, the 13th increase since March last year.
> 
> The increase comes amid a high rate of inflation that saw consumer prices rise 9.72% in September from a year ago.
> 
> The RBI also cut its growth forecast to 7.6% from 8%, citing worsening global economic conditions.
> 
> "Slower global growth will have an adverse impact on domestic growth, particularly on industrial production, given the rising inter-linkages of the Indian economy with the global economy," the central bank said in a statement.
> 
> *'Bad shape'
> *
> Consumer price growth has become a hot political issue for the government and a major threat to the country's economic growth.
> 
> Despite efforts by the central bank, the rate of inflation has continued to remain high.
> 
> "Of larger concern is the fact that even with the visible moderation in growth, inflation has persisted," the bank said.
> 
> The RBI warned that it expected consumer prices to remain high in the short term.
> 
> "Inflation is broad-based and above the comfort level of the Reserve Bank. Further, these levels are expected to persist for two more months."
> 
> Analysts said that, given the high rate of inflation, the central bank had no other choice but to increase the cost of borrowing.
> 
> "Inflation has taken a bad shape for the economy. And if the central bank would have paused right now, there could have been a bubble formation somewhere in the economy." said Arun Singh of Dun & Bradstreet.
> 
> "The RBI knows this and, therefore, taming inflation will remain its top priority." he added.
> 
> *Double whammy*
> 
> The stubborn price growth has forced the Indian central bank to tighten its policy repeatedly over the past year-and-a-half.
> 
> There have been concerns that the interest rate increases may hurt India's economic growth. This is after the rate of growth slowed to 7.7% in the three months to the end of June, from 8.8% during the same period last year.
> 
> The RBI said that while its policy measures had played a part in the slowdown, external factors also played a key role, not least the slowdown in the US and the continuing debt crisis in Europe.
> 
> "Trade and financial linkages increase the risks of euro area instability transmitting through to emerging market economies, which have already experienced large volatility in their financial markets," the bank said.
> 
> The central bank warned that if a sustainable solution to the crisis is not found quickly, growth may be hurt further.
> 
> "There is a risk of sharp deterioration if a credible solution to the euro area debt and financial problems is not found, in which case it will impact domestic growth through trade, finance and confidence channels."



BBC News - India raises interest rates and cuts growth forecast

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

India Approves Manufacturing Policy to Create 100 Million Jobs - Businessweek

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ramu

*RBI: Second Quarter Review of Monetary Policy 2011-12*

By Dr. D. Subbarao, Governor, RBI

Introduction :

From a macroeconomic perspective, the last quarter witnessed significant developments, both globally and domestically. Growth momentum in the US and the euro area economies has weakened. In the euro area, macroeconomic prospects are intimately tied in to its ability to credibly resolve its sovereign debt and financial sector problems. In turn, trade and financial linkages increase the risks of euro area instability transmitting through to emerging market economies (EMEs), which have already experienced large volatility in their financial markets, particularly their currency markets. Significantly, while the prices of many commodities declined over the quarter, crude oil prices remained relatively firm. The impact of this on commodity importing EMEs has been exacerbated by currency depreciation.

2. Amidst this turbulence and heightened uncertainty, the Indian economy is clearly seeing slowing growth. This moderation is, in part, due to the anti-inflationary stance of monetary policy, a necessary pre-condition to bring inflation down. But there are also other factors responsible for the moderation in growth, particularly for the significant slowdown in investment activity, such as policy and regulatory matters. These issues clearly have adverse implications for sustaining rapid growth.

3. Of larger concern is the fact that even with the visible moderation in growth, inflation has persisted. Reassuringly, momentum indicators are turning down, consistent with the Reserve Bank&#8217;s projections that inflation rate will decline significantly in December and continue on that trajectory into 2012-13.

4. The policy stance and guidance in this Review are shaped by the need to balance concerns about persistent inflation and moderating growth. Recent policy actions have been firmly based on the proposition that sustained growth over a long period of time is compatible only with low and stable inflation. Persistently high inflation strongly influences expectations adversely and, through them, consumption and investment decisions. Changing the policy stance when inflation is still far above the tolerance level entails risks to the credibility of the Reserve Bank&#8217;s commitment to low and stable inflation. However, growth risks are undoubtedly significant in the current scenario, and these need to be given due consideration.

5. This policy review is set in the context of the above global and domestic concerns. It should be read and understood together with the detailed review in Macroeconomic and Monetary Developments released yesterday by the Reserve Bank.

6. This Statement is organised in two parts. Part A covers Monetary Policy and is divided into four sections: Section I provides an overview of global and domestic macroeconomic developments; Section II sets out the outlook and projections for growth, inflation and monetary aggregates; Section III explains the stance of monetary policy; and Section IV specifies the monetary measures. Part B covers Developmental and Regulatory Policies and is organised in six sections: Interest Rate Policy (Section I), Financial Markets (Section II), Financial Stability (Section III), Credit Delivery and Financial Inclusion (Section IV), Regulatory and Supervisory Measures for Commercial Banks (Section V) and Institutional Developments (Section VI).

*Part A. Monetary Policy

I. The State of the Economy

Global Economy*

7. Economic activity in advanced economies weakened further during Q3 of 2011 (July-September). Escalating concerns over medium-term sovereign debt dynamics in the euro area and, in particular, substantial potential losses to banks holding this debt have impacted global financial markets enormously. The adverse feedback loops among sluggish growth, weak sovereign balance sheets, large exposures of banks to sovereign debt and political compulsions coming in the way of a credible solution have created a crisis of confidence, which is a potential threat to regional and global financial stability.

8. High prices of crude oil and other commodities, persistently high unemployment and weak housing markets continued to impact consumer confidence and private consumption. Fiscal tightening, driven by medium-term sovereign debt concerns, also contributed to the loss in the growth momentum. This is reflected in the fall in the global manufacturing purchasing managers&#8217; index (PMI) to 49.9 in September, its lowest level since June 2009.

9. The above factors also had a knock-on impact on major EMEs. According to the IMF, global growth decelerated from 4.3 per cent year-on-year (y-o-y) in Q1 of 2011 to 3.7 per cent in Q2, and further to an estimated 3.6 per cent in Q3, as growth in advanced economies fell from 2.2 per cent to 1.5 per cent and 1.3 per cent over the same period.

10. Significantly, the weaker global growth since Q2 has resulted in only a small correction in international commodity prices, particularly crude oil. Brent and Dubai Fateh prices (which comprise the Indian basket) have declined only modestly. The World Bank&#8217;s September 2011 indices of energy prices were higher by 32 per cent (y-o-y) and of non-energy by 17 per cent.

11. Reflecting the above trend, headline measures of inflation remained above the comfort zones/targets in both advanced economies and EMEs. In the case of EMEs, strong domestic demand pressures added to inflationary pressures. Amongst major economies, headline consumer price inflation (y-o-y) in September 2011 was 3.9 per cent in the US, 3.0 per cent in the euro area, 5.2 per cent in the UK, 6.1 per cent in China, 7.3 per cent in Brazil and 6.2 per cent in Turkey. In response to turbulent global conditions and domestic considerations, central banks in major EMEs have displayed a variety of responses, depending on their specific macroeconomic conditions.

*Domestic Economy*

12. GDP growth decelerated to 7.7 per cent in Q1 (April-June) of 2011-12 from 8.8 per cent a year ago, and 7.8 per cent in Q4 of 2010-11. From the supply side, the deceleration in growth in Q1 was mainly due to slower growth in mining, manufacturing, construction and &#8216;community, social and personal services&#8217;.

13. Rainfall during the south-west monsoon was one per cent above normal. The Reserve Bank&#8217;s production weighted rainfall was also one per cent above normal. The first advance estimates for the 2011-12 kharif season point to record production of rice, oilseeds and cotton. However, the output of pulses may decline due to a reduction in acreage.

14. Industrial growth, as measured by the index of industrial production (IIP), decelerated to 5.6 per cent during April-August 2011 from 8.7 per cent in the corresponding period of the previous year. This was mainly on account of slowdown in capital goods, intermediate goods and consumer durables. Growth of eight core infrastructure industries during April-August 2011 also slowed down to 5.3 per cent from 6.1 per cent in the corresponding period of last year.

15. According to the Reserve Bank&#8217;s order books, inventories and capacity utilisation survey (OBICUS), capacity utilisation moderated during Q1 of 2011-12 compared with the previous quarter. Business sentiment, as indicated by the business expectations index of the Reserve Bank&#8217;s industrial outlook survey, declined in Q2 of 2011-12 and showed further moderation for the following quarter. PMI indices for both manufacturing and services declined during September 2011.

16. Based on an analysis of a sample of 2,426 non-financial companies, margins of corporates in Q1 of 2011-12 moderated across sectors compared with their levels in Q4 of 2010-11. A classification of companies into the use-based segments of the IIP indicated that the intermediate goods segment registered the maximum decline in margins, reflecting the impact of commodity prices. Other segments saw lower margin compression, suggesting that pricing power was reducing, albeit gradually. Early results for Q2 of 2011-12 (of 161 companies analysed till October 20, 2011) suggest that both sales growth and margins moderated marginally.

17. Y-o-Y headline WPI inflation has remained stubbornly high during the financial year so far, averaging 9.6 per cent. Inflation was driven by all the three major groups, viz., primary articles; fuel and power; and manufactured products. As indicated in the First Quarter Review, both the level and persistence of inflation remain a cause of concern. However, there is some comfort coming from de-seasonalised sequential quarterly WPI data which suggest that inflation momentum has turned down.

18. Y-o-Y primary food inflation was 9.2 per cent in September 2011 as compared with 9.6 per cent in August. The elevated level of primary food inflation was mainly on account of increase in prices of vegetables, milk and pulses.

19. Y-o-Y fuel-group inflation increased from 12.8 per cent in August 2011 to 14.1 per cent in September mainly due to the increase in petrol prices and upward revision in electricity prices.

20. Y-o-Y non-food manufactured products inflation was 7.6 per cent in September as compared with 7.7 per cent in August; it was 7.0 per cent in April. This should be seen in comparison with the average non-food manufactured product inflation of a little over 4.0 per cent during the last six years. The current high level reflects a combination of high commodity prices and persistent pricing power as evidenced from the early corporate results of Q2 of 2011-12.

21. Y-o-Y inflation as measured by the consumer price index (CPI) for industrial workers, which had moderated during April-July 2011, rose to 9.0 per cent in August reflecting increase in food prices. The new combined (rural and urban) CPI (Base: 2010=100) rose to 113.1 in September from 111.7 in August. Inflation based on other CPIs was in the range of 9.3 to 9.4 per cent during September.

22. Y-o-Y money supply (M3) growth moderated from 17.2 per cent at the beginning of the financial year to 16.2 per cent on October 7, 2011. This level, however, was still higher than the indicative projection of 15.5 per cent for 2011-12, essentially reflecting the growth in bank deposits as term deposit rates increased. In turn, this has resulted in moderation in currency growth.

23. Although non-food credit growth decelerated from 22.6 per cent on a y-o-y basis in April to 19.3 per cent on October 7, 2011, it was still running higher than the indicative projection of 18 per cent set out in the First Quarter Review of Monetary Policy 2011-12. Disaggregated data on a financial year basis (April-September) show that credit growth to industry decelerated to 7.5 per cent from 8.1 per cent in the previous year, with credit to infrastructure decelerating sharply. There was also deceleration in credit growth in services and personal loans. However, growth of housing loans accelerated.

24. The estimated total flow of financial resources from banks, non-banks and external sources to the commercial sector during the first half of 2011-12 was around `5,00,000 crore, up from `4,80,000 crore during the same period of last year. The deceleration in bank credit was more than offset by higher flows from non-bank and external sources, particularly foreign direct investment and external commercial borrowings, reflecting still buoyant demand for financial resources.

25. During the first half of 2011-12, the modal deposit rate of banks increased by 80 basis points (bps) to 7.45 per cent. The rise in deposit rates was relatively sharper for maturities up to one year across the banking system. During the same period, the modal Base Rate of banks increased by 125 bps to 10.75 per cent.

26. Liquidity conditions continued to remain in deficit during the current financial year (up to October 21), consistent with the anti-inflationary stance of monetary policy. The liquidity deficit in the system, as reflected by the daily borrowings under the liquidity adjustment facility (LAF) repos, averaged around `47,000 crore till October 21, 2011. The systemic deficit thus remained within one per cent of banks&#8217; net demand and time liabilities (NDTL), the comfort zone assessed by the Reserve Bank.

27. The Central Government&#8217;s key deficit indicators widened during April-August 2011. This was due to both deceleration in tax revenues and increase in expenditure, particularly relating to fertiliser and petroleum subsidies. The fiscal deficit during April-August 2011 was 66.3 per cent of budget estimates as compared with 58.4 per cent in 2010-11, even after adjusting for higher than budgeted spectrum receipts.

28. The Central Government has announced an increase in the budgeted borrowing by about `53,000 crore to meet the shortfall in other financing items. Consequently, the revised gross (net) borrowings for the year work out to about `5,23,000 crore (`4,06,000 crore). The Central Government raised 61 per cent of gross (`3,20,000 crore) and 59 per cent of net market borrowings (`2,41,000 crore) up to October 14, 2011.

29. In the money market, the overnight interest rates have remained generally close to the repo rate during 2011-12 so far. The 10-year benchmark government security yield, which remained range-bound during the first half of 2011-12, increased by 38 basis points during October 2011 (to 8.82 per cent as on October 21), reflecting in part, increased government borrowings for the second half of the year.

30. Following a period of stability in Q1 of 2011-12, equity and forex markets came under some pressure in Q2 of 2011-12 reflecting the volatility in the global financial markets. Domestic equity prices declined in recent weeks due to significant outflows by foreign institutional investors (FIIs), driven largely by global risk aversion.

31. Between March and September 2011, the 6, 30 and 36-currency trade weighted real effective exchange rates (REER) depreciated by 6.3 per cent, 2.0per cent and 4.1 per cent, respectively, primarily reflecting the nominal depreciation of rupee against the US dollar by 8.7 per cent. The rupee depreciated further against the US dollar by 2.3 per cent between end-September and October 21, 2011. It is relevant to note in this context that the Reserve Bank&#8217;s exchange rate policy is not guided by a fixed or pre-announced target or band. The policy has been to retain the flexibility to intervene in the market to manage excessive volatility and disruptions to macroeconomic stability.

32. Notwithstanding slowing and uncertain global conditions, exports grew by 47 per cent during Q1 of 2011-12 reflecting diversification in products and destinations. During the same period, imports increased by 33 per cent largely reflecting higher oil prices. Consequently, the trade deficit widened to US$ 35.4 billion in Q1 of 2011-12 from US$ 32.3 billion in the corresponding period of last year. If the current trend persists, the current account deficit (CAD) as a percentage of GDP this year may be higher than it was last year.

Read the full document at: Reserve Bank of India


----------



## Inqhilab

*FDI in India to rise 66% to $80 bn in two years: Morgan Stanley*

A leading global investment bank has forecast a 66.6 per cent jump in foreign direct investment (FDI) in India. Though India still does not rank highly as an FDI destination, the country is likely to receive FDI of $80 billion in the next 12-24 month as compared with $48 billion in the last two-year period, Morgan Stanley said on Monday.

"India was one of the few emerging markets to see FDI declines in 2010," said Ridham Desai, Head of India Research at Morgan Stanley, in its latest survey. "Given this, we felt it was important to shed more light on this potentially significant growth driver for the Indian economy. The findings show that global companies see real opportunity in India and that their investment appetite is increasing, notwithstanding continuing negative perceptions around infrastructure bottlenecks."

In the findings of its latest proprietary research survey, Morgan Stanley noted that 20 per cent of the firms covered in the survey have plans to invest in India over the coming 12-24 months. The previous two years saw an inflow of $48 bn in FDI into the Indian market. As per the survey, India still does not rank highly as an FDI destination amongst global investors due to infrastructure concerns and thus India isn't considered as a top FDI destination. The survey, the latest in the AlphaWise Evidence Series, saw 176 of the firm's internationally-based research analyst team covering 1,766 global firms to determine the likely investment opportunity recognised by these companies in India.


FDI in India to rise 66% to $80 bn in two years: Morgan Stanley - Indian Express


----------



## SpArK

Early images of Mumbai's 6000-crore Ring Road

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SpArK

Food inflation continues rising; hits 11.4% - Economy and Politics - livemint.com


----------



## SpArK

Forbes says India&#8217;s richest are getting poorer with falling stocks, corruption scandals and global slowdown.

India

It talks basically about billionaires like ambani and their loss due to share price going down.


----------



## IndoCarib

*Indias economic complexity will foster rapid growth*

Japan has the top rank in the economic complexity index, followed by Germany, Switzerland, Sweden and Austria. The US is at number 13 and the UK at number nine. India is ranked 51st, while China is number 29. Interestingly, India is higher up than Brazil, Greece, Argentina and South Africa. The rest of South Asia is far behind.

China and Indias economic complexity is well above what is usual for their income levels. These countries thus have the potential to grow very rapidly. In fact, China heads the ranking according to expected growth in per capita income to 2020. India comes second, followed by Thailand. According to the authors computations, the US will make the highest contribution to world gross domestic product (GDP) growth to 2020, followed by China and Japan, while India comes in at number four with a contribution of 4.89%.

India


----------



## IndoCarib

India's forex reserves rise by $858 million - Hindustan Times

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

*Azim Premji to start two free schools in every district*

After chipping in for the country's educational system for a decade, the Azim Premji Foundation (APF), run by the third richest Indian on his own money, is all set for a generous initiative. The foundation plans to start 1,300 schools across the country- two per district - which will be free, impart education in the local language and be affiliated to the state board.

If the idea succeeds, it could shame India's dysfunctional public education system - and perhaps inspire other wealthy tycoons to look beyond their personal status-building.

The APF schools, from preschool to class 12, will be on the lines of government ones. The difference will be in quality. "Quality education is fundamental to our becoming a developed nation. And the final crucible of learning is the classroom," says Azim Premji.

Wipro's idea of starting 1,300 schools came after the Azim Premji Foundation recently reviewed its work from 2001, the year in which it was set up. "We felt the need to graduate from programme interventions to institution-building," says Dileep Ranjekar, APF's CEO. "One of our ideas was to set up a separate educational board like the ICSE/ CBSE. But most of us...felt that change would be better felt and seen by actually setting up schools."

Those associated with the planning of this Rs 9,000-crore project say that the schools will focus on the overall development of their students, including their health and nutrition. "The attempt is also to establish schools in corners that are currently educationally under-served and not to compete with existing schools, whether public or private," says Ranjekar, adding that seven schools will start within a year-and-a-half in Karnataka, Rajasthan, Uttarakhand and Chhattisgarh. If things go as forecast, all the 1,300 schools should be up and running by 2025.

The aim behind the schools is two-pronged. "One is to build social pressure for other schools to follow suit and provide quality education. Two, we want to test ourselves, understand what it takes to deliver quality teaching and learning. One cannot tell the world to improve unless one actually leads by example," says Ranjekar.

A focal aim of the foundation is to get each school to evolve, over time, as a development centre integrated with the community. Thus, the schools will be staffed with teachers from the rural areas, but appointed after written tests and an interview.

"Emphasis will be placed on their expertise in the subject, their understanding of pedagogy and their social orientation. Parents of the children will be important partners in the process of development," says Ranjekar.

Azim Premji to start two free schools in every district - The Times of India


----------



## Varad

MARUTI TO SET A PLANT IN GUJARAT


----------



## Varad

*SAIL wants to step into Tatas&#8217; shoes at Singur*

The Steel Authority of India has shown interest in setting up a Metro railway coach factory at the abandoned Nano car site at Singur, Bengal Chief Minister Mamata Banerjee said on Saturday.

The disclosure comes on a date when a section of Bengal business magnates, led by the likes of BK Birla, started a nine-day maha yagna of Goddess Mahalakshmi, seeking blessings for a turnaround in the State&#8217;s investment climate.

&#8220;We have received a letter from SAIL, which wants to set up a Metro railway coach factory at Singur. We have no objections if they do it on 600 acres which can be made available for them,&#8221; said Banerjee, adding that she had spoken to Union Railway Minister Dinesh Trivedi and &#8220;he is also keen in joining hands&#8221;.

The Railways would soon write to the State Government seeking permission, she said.

The Chief Minister said both the Railways and SAIL could well be partners in the venture as &#8220;I had offered to set up a factory at the Singur site when I was the Railway Minister&#8221;. She said the State would also like to be a part of the venture.

The land in question is the one earlier leased out by the former Left Front Government to the Tata Motors for the botched Nano project. It was later vested by the new Trinamool Government through the new Singur Land Rehabilitation & Development Act, 2011.

&#8220;We are committed to give away the 400 acres to unwilling farmers and give the remaining 600 acres for setting up the factory,&#8221; said Banerjee, reminding that she could not, however, do so because of certain legal hurdles.

Though the Tata Motors have lost the initial suit in Calcutta High Court challenging the legality of the new law options were still open before it to move the Supreme Court. Banerjee also announced a number of industrial projects in the offing.

&#8220;A two-wheeler factory from south India would soon open shop at a site in Howrah abandoned by another two-wheeler company,&#8221; she said reminding the Government was &#8220;almost through with its Nayachar venture where a nature-friendly project is coming up&#8221;.

Another Rs 1,000-crore gas plant owned by the HPCL was coming up in Burdwan she said.

SAIL wants to step into Tatas


----------



## IndoCarib

If we have such a sagging economy, then who is buying the ever on the launch pad new models from BMW India, Audi India, all the new LED televisions etc? The X6 is a beautiful piece of engineering (see picture) but it costs anywhere between Rs 70 lakh to Rs 85 lakh. One would have thought this product would be a failure. However, the BMW India team is smiling everyday with more and more sales being reported everyday. 

Economy slack? Not so; its a re-adjustment to innovation and quality - The Economic Times


----------



## Varad

*Indonesia seeks import of 5,00,000 tonnes rice from India*



NEW DELHI: Indonesia has sought 5,00,000 tonnes of non-basmati rice from India at cheaper rates to meet its domestic demand and keep prices under check. 

"Indonesia, that especially buys rice from Vietnam and Thailand, has requested 5,00,000 tonnes of non-basmati rice from India," said a senior Food Ministry official. 

Indonesia has expressed interest in importing non-basmati rice from India through diplomatic channels and has also requested for a special dispensation for supply of the staple at lower rates, the official added. 

An official delegation from Indonesia had met Food Minister K V Thomas last week and discussed the issue in detail, he said. 

According to Food Ministry officials: "The government may consider offering rice from the government godowns at the economic cost, which could be around Rs 20.45 per kg." 

Trade experts said meanwhile that the flood damage to rice crop in Thailand has prompted Indonesia to look at alternative origins. It wants to import rice to keep sufficient stockpiles to cover short-term scarcity and also to fight persistently high inflation. 

In September, India had permitted shipments of up to 2 million tonnes of non-basmati rice through private trade, lifting the ban imposed in April, 2008. 

However, it has been supplying foodgrains to many countries on government account during last three years. 

Traders said that Indian exporters are currently offering non-basmati rice at over $ 470 a tonne, which is lower than rates quoted by Thailand and Vietnam. 

India, the world's second-largest rice grower, produced about 95 million tonnes in the 2010-11 crop year (July-June) and is expected to harvest a record 102 million tonnes in the current year. 

The government godowns are overflowing with rice stock on the back of bumper output and procurement during last four years. The rice stock stood at 20.35 million tonnes at the beginning of this month, which is more than three times of the buffer requirement.


Indonesia seeks import of 5,00,000 tonnes rice from India - The Economic Times


----------



## IndoCarib

India Seriously Considering Raising FDI Cap in Single Brand Retail - WSJ.com


----------



## IndoCarib

India still has highest consumer confidence in the world | Firstpost


----------



## Varad

*India, the milk bowl of the world*

Dairy industry plays an important role in the socio-economic development of India generating huge rural employment and providing cheap nutritional food to a vast population. The Indian dairy industry is growing rapidly, trying to keep pace with the galloping progress around the world. Currently, India is the world&#8217;s largest milk producer, accounting for more than 13% of world&#8217;s total milk production. In the last decade or so, the dairy boom has been most prominent in Asia, led by India and China, where increased prosperity and rapid growth of the middle-class has been triggering a significant rise in consumption. 
*
Dairy sector growth*
India is not only one of the largest producers of dairy products, but also the largest consumer. The consumption of dairy products has been growing exponentially as they provide rich nutrition to millions of Indians. For a large vegetarian population, it is the only acceptable source of animal protein. The rising economic prowess of India coupled with the growing consciousness of vegetarianism is expected to spur a huge change in how people consume milk in India, benefiting organised dairy companies present in the country. Currently, 37% of the milk produced in India is being utilised for processing. Of this, the organised dairy industry accounts for 15% and the unorganised sector accounts for 22%. The remaining 67% is not being processed and is either consumed at the farm level, or is sold as fresh, non-pasteurised milk through unorganised channel. In most of the countries in the world, the proportion of milk delivered to the dairies is over 90%. The trends are now changing fast in India too and it is expected that the processing of milk on organised scale will increase sharply like in developed countries. 

*Triple production*
In the next 10 years, India&#8217;s dairy sector is expected to triple its production in view of expanding potential for export to Europe and the West. By 2015, the urban market for milk products is expected to grow at an accelerated pace of around 33% per annum to around Rs 43,500 crore. This growth is going to come from the greater emphasis on the processed foods sector and also by increase in the conversion of milk into milk products. By 2005, the value of Indian dairy produce is expected to be Rs 10,00,000 million. Presently the market is valued at around Rs 7,00,000 mn. Of the total milk distributed jointly by the organised and unorganised sectors, approximately 46 per cent of the milk is consumed in fluid form and the rest is processed into various milk products such as curd, butter, yogurt, milk powder, etc.

Dairy products segment offers a high potential for value addition - the level of processing value-add, at 37 per cent, is amongst the highest in the food processing industry. The growth of dairy market can be attributed to favourable government initiatives such as excise duty of 16 per cent on dairy processing machinery fully waived for promotion of dairy processing, foreign equity participation permitted to the extent of 51 per cent in dairy processing sector, de-reservation of many segments like ice cream and ghee from small-scale industries, exports of certain milk-based products freely allowed provided these units comply with the compulsory inspection requirements of the National Dairy Development Board (NDDB), Export Inspection Council, etc. 

The emergence of a significant middle-class, urbanisation and the expansion of modern shopping habits by busy, health-conscious and well-informed consumers is raising the consumption of packaged milk in India. Economic growth is buoying the purchasing power of Asia's middle-class, which is set to fuel demand for healthy packaged products in supermarkets and convenience stores from Shanghai to Mumbai. The changing demographics are changing the way people are consuming dairy products. The burgeoning middle-class is driving demand for new types of liquid dairy products in both developing and developed markets. Increasingly, consumers are opting for ready-to-serve dairy products which ride piggyback on the fast food revolution sweeping the urban India.

*Urbanisation impact*
The effective milk market is largely confined to urban areas, inhabited by over 25 per cent of the country's population. An estimated 50 per cent of the total milk produced is consumed here. By the end of the 20th century, the urban population is expected to increase by more than 100 million to touch 364 million in 2000 a growth of about 40 per cent. The expected rise in urban population would be a boon to Indian dairying. Presently, the organised sector both cooperative and private and the traditional sector cater to this market. Changing demographics will have an impact on the types of dairy products people consume and how they consume them, providing new growth opportunities for the diary industry. 

The global opportunities available to the Indian dairy industry arise primarily out of availability of a large quantity of competitively priced milk. Most of the traditional health and wellness products sold through the dairy sector are represented by processed dairy products such as malt beverages and infant nutritional products. Growing and organised retail penetration is expected to aid the growth of the diary market in India. The visible trends are that the consumption of milk products is on the rise. While it is growing at about 1-1.2% elsewhere in the developed world, India and China are beating these trends. A number of categories which are highly dependent on organised retail like frozen food products are expected to witness significant growth in the years ahead. 

*Products*
Nearly 45% of milk produced in the country is consumed in the liquid form and the balance is converted into various milk products such as ghee, curd, sweetmeats, milk powder and cheese. The milk processed in the organised sector, though growing steadily thanks mainly to increasing demand of packed milk and introduction of new products such as packed curd, UHT milk, etc., accounts for less than 20% of the milk production today. In recent years, however, a number of other health and wellness products such as probiotics and vitamin fortified dairy products have been launched with a considerable amount of success. Consumers are becoming more interested in incorporating healthy foods into their diet such as yoghurt for instance. Organic products including organic milk are likely to see strong development, generally targeting affluent urban consumers.

Today, majority of consumers are willing to make a switchover from plain to value- added dairy products even if they had to pay a premium price for the latter. An increasing urbanisation and working women will increase the demand for safe, convenient and ready-to-drink milk in India. With organic milk being safe and ready-to- drink without the need of boiling, its popularity among urban households will increase significantly in the near future. 

*Packaging*
However, the key to building brands in dairy is an effective cold chain distribution and a wider portfolio of products to make it sustainable. The technology for packaging products and increasing their shelf life is being developed and adopted rapidly. Milk is one product which is sold in four different types of packaging with each type further having different designs and forms. Advances in packaging technology have not only improved the shelf life of milk products but also significantly reduced the cost of packaging. Technologies for primary processing viz. refrigerated chilling centres, compact milk chilling units etc. are available in the country. The processing of liquid milk is largely done by pasteurisation whereas advanced technologies like Ultra High Temperature (UHT) treatment and aseptic packaging, Modified Atmosphere Packaging (MAP), bacteriocin usage, high pressure processing.

That said, the quality of milk leaves much to be desired. Often, milk is adulterated in order to meet the ever increasing demand and mothers have been worried about the quality of milk they have been sourcing. In a survey, the Indian Council of Medical Research which collected milk samples across the country over a period of seven years found that milk was adulterated. If the milk that is being given to children is to be made healthier and more nutritious, switching to organic milk is the only option. Consumption of organic milk is crucial as it is minimally processed and keeps the very nutrition intact. Going forward, the biggest challenges are productivity and quality. If these are addressed, the industry is bound to grow as the consumer gets a product that he considers as value for money. Improved practices to ensure quality of milk would from farm to home. 

Food & Beverage News: Top News - India, the milk bowl of the world


----------



## Varad

*India, Italy eye euro 15 bn trade volume, tie-ups*

New Delhi, Oct 31 (IANS) India and Italy hope to expand trade volume to euro 15 billion, while increasing collaborations in a host of sectors like infrastructure, biotechnology, and agriculture, Italian Minister for Economic Development Paolo Romani said here Monday.

'We want trade to grow from the current euro 7.2 billion to euro 15 billion by 2015. Currently, we export less than we import from India. This is certainly something which we must solve,' said the Italian minister.

Italy is India's 12th largest trade partner.

'Until yesterday, the main reason companies used to come to India was because of the cost factor,' Romani told reporters here.

'But now with things like the new manufacturing policy, you are going to become an industrialised country with competencies in various high-tech sectors like biotechnology. So, the question is about which sectors,' he added.

Romani is here with a business delegation of over 100 Italian companies to explore buisness opportunits across a variety of sectors such as automotive, infrastructure, agro-food and agro-industry, textile and leather, pharmaceuticals, design, tourism, manufacturing, IT and higher education.

Foreign direct investment from Italy into India from April 2000 to April 2011 has been about $939 million.

'India is going to invest billions into infrastructure development and this is something in which Italian companies have expertise in. We would like to see more collaborations on this front as well,' said Romani.

The minister also called for greater investments into Italy by Indian companies.

Foreign direct investment by Indian companies in Italy from Aug 2004 to Aug 2010 is in the range of $525 million with about 30 Indian firms having acquired, bought out completely companies or set up green field ventures.

Italy is the third largest economy in Europe and is among those euro zone countries whose high public debt has led to international credit rating agencies downgrade its sovereign credit rating.

India, Italy eye euro 15 bn trade volume, tie-ups -


----------



## RPK

*India's September exports grow 36% to $24.82 bn - The Times of India*


NEW DELHI: India's exports in September grew at a slower rate than the past few months, rising 36.36% to $24.82 billion compared to $18.2 billion during the corresponding month of the previous year, official data showed Tuesday.

The cumulative value of exports for the first half of the current fiscal has risen 52.08% at $160.04 billion against $105.24 billion during the like period last year, according to data released by the ministry of commerce and industry.

Imports grew 17.2% to $34.58 billion in September, resulting in a monthly trade deficit of $9.67 billion.


----------



## Roybot

Came across this article. Its shocking. Does the government have any plans to sort out this mess? 












Bribes, Bureaucracy Hobble India's New Entrepreneurs - WSJ.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## russellpeters

shocking...policy failures...


----------



## illusion8

russellpeters said:


> shocking...policy failures...



More to do with the license raj hangover and bureaucratic crap.


----------



## IndoCarib

After months of suffering, the Indian economy got a double-dose of good news on Tuesday. For the first time in six months, Indian manufacturing made significant gains in October, according to PMI figures released by HSBC and Markit.

Meanwhile, September&#8217;s export figures, released by the Ministry of Commerce & Industry, showed a 36.4 per cent increase to $24.8bn from the same month last year, driven largely by India diversifying beyond the US and eurozone as export destinations.

Indian PMI and exports: two rare bright spots | beyondbrics | News and views on emerging markets from the Financial Times

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Varad

*Telstra to start India operations next year*

Global telecom service provider Telstra International on Tuesday said it would start offering national long distance, international long distance and Internet services in India by March next.

&#8220;We got ILD, NLD and ISP licence in October (2011)&#8230;we are now setting up infrastructure for rolling out services. We expect to start our operation in the first quarter of 2012,&#8221; Telstra International Director (Products and Marketing) Nathan Bell told journalists here. Pointing out that its focus would be on expanding presence in the Indian market, Mr. Bell said Telstra would look to invest in more of the global cable network which would connect to India.

He, however, did not disclose Telstra's investment plans for India. Telstra International holds 74 per cent stake in Telstra Telecommunications, while the remaining stake is being held by its Indian joint venture partner Microland, which has got three telecom licences from the Department of Telecommunications.

Stating that Telstra would have its cable landing stations in Chennai and Mumbai where it would built international gateways, Telstra Telecommunications Director Anish Kohli said the company would build its network in the country from these two nodes.

&#8220;We will start our operations in Bangalore, Kolkata, Chennai, Delhi, Hyderabad, Mumbai and Pune. The customer support centre will be located in Delhi, Mumbai and Chennai,&#8221; he added.

The Hindu : Business News : Telstra to start India operations next year


----------



## Varad

*Govt may hike FDI cap in single brand retail: Sharma*

The Government is considering raising the 51 per cent cap on foreign direct investment (FDI) in single brand retail, the Commerce, Industry and Textiles Minister, Mr Anand Sharma, said on Monday.

He was speaking at a meeting on India-Italy Cooperation organised by FICCI.

Countries such as Italy, UK and France are keen to get greater access to India's retail market.

Noting that trade between India and Italy last year stood at $8.50 billion, Mr Sharma said the data till August 2011 &#8220;show an impressive growth and reflect optimism, yet it doesn't reflect our true potential which is far greater.&#8221;

Mr Paolo Romani, Minister for Economic Development, Italy also addressed the gathering.

An MoU was signed between the two countries which envisages that the India-Italy Business Forum will foster cooperation between the two countries in sectors such as automotive, infrastructure, agro-food and agro-industry, textile and leather, pharmaceuticals, design, tourism, manufacturing, ICT and higher education.

It will also actively seek to promote business interactions between SMEs of both countries, an official statement said.

Business Line : Industry & Economy / Marketing : Govt may hike FDI cap in single brand retail: Sharma


----------



## Varad

*India-EU free trade pact likely by February*

NEW DELHI: India and European Union are at an "intense" stage of negotiations for reaching the much-delayed free trade agreement, hoping that a deal can be struck before their annual summit in February.

"Intense efforts are underway. Both the sides are determined to conclude the negotiations, preferably before India-EU Summit in February here," Commerce Secretary Rahul Khullar told media.

Having held several rounds of talks, the two sides are likely to finalise their positions on opening of trade in services in November, sources said.

With India's over 57 per cent Gross Domestic Product (GDP) coming from services, this area is of particular interest to New Delhi while negotiating trade opening deal with any country or a bloc.

Besides, India-EU would hold bilateral talks in Geneva on the sidelines the WTO Ministerial meeting in December, they said.

India is in talks with the EU, its biggest trading partner, since June 2007 for liberalising trade in goods, services and investment through a Broad-based Trade and Investment Agreement (BTIA). Already 13 rounds of talks have taken place.

The difficult areas holding the BTIA are the EU's demand on India to slash duty in the automobile sector, high duties on liquor and wines.

New Delhi is pressing for binding commitment on the number of visas which should be allowed to Indian professionals who go on short-term assignments to any of the the 27 nations.

"The real challenge is how in the next two months, we can narrow our existing negotiations gap," the sources said.

The trade pact would involve slashing of duties on over 90 per cent of the trade and opening up of the mutual markets for services and investment.

Recently, European Commission director general of trade Jean-Luc Demarty met Khullar and discuss the progress in BTIA, besides other issues.

The two-way commerce stood at USD 75 billion in 2009-10. India has already implemented comprehensive FTAs with countries like Japan, Malaysia and South Korea.

India-EU free trade pact likely by February - Economic Times


----------



## Varad

*Three lakh NRIs may return; Karnataka top choice*


New Delhi: Amid uncertain job market conditions overseas, as many as 3,00,000 Indian engineering professionals are expected to return home during the five-year period from 2011-15, says a survey. 

Global workforce solutions provider Kelly Services India has said that more Indians working abroad would migrate back to India within the next five years, lured by promising opportunities in the country. 

"An estimated 3,00,000 Indian professionals working overseas are expected to return between 2011-2015... for majority of reverse migrants, job satisfaction levels in India will outshine their previous overseas jobs within the next 2-3 years," Kelly Services India said in a report released on Monday. 


The findings are based on a survey of 1,000 respondents from different parts of India as well as foreign countries. 

"Though 48 percent of respondents who favoured the job satisfaction overseas indicated that the key reason for them was high remuneration, they also indicated that growth opportunities abroad are rather bleak with only 10 percent respondents feeling that opportunities abroad are favourable," the report said. 

India is estimated to have received $ 55 billion remittances from overseas last year. 

Going by estimates, the population of international migrants stood at around 214 million in 2010. 

"The sustained growth of India and the resilience India showed during the slow down also has added dynamic transition and movement back to India," Kelly Services India Managing Director Kamal Karanth said. 

As per the survey, one of the key reasons for reverse migration during 2008-2011 period were insecure job market overseas. 

"Karnataka is the most preferred Indian state to live for reverse migrants at 88 percent followed by Gujarat, Maharashtra, Kerala, Andhra Pradesh, Delhi and Punjab at 72 percent, 66 percent, 65 percent, 58 percent, 55 percent and 48 percent, respectively," Kelly Services India said. 

Karanth noted that with the government spending large amounts of capital on infrastructure and living amenities, an increasing number of happy, contented and excited Indians are eager to relocate back. 

http://zeenews.**********/news/nation/three-lakh-nris-may-return-karnataka-top-choice_739203.html


----------



## SpArK

Indian scientists sequence first plant genome


----------



## great

SpArK said:


> Indian scientists sequence first plant genome



Is there an article or just a statement?


----------



## lemurian

Tackling inflation: What should the government do? - CNBC-TV18 -

*Tackling inflation: What should the government do?
*

With food inflation rising to 11.43% and headline inflation at 9.73%, the situation is very worrying for India. But does the government have a well thought out strategy for tackling it or is it simply floundering for an answer?

This episode of India Tonight discuss reasons behind the high inflation levels in the country, and the measures adopted by the Reserve Bank of India (RBI) for tacking said problem.

Joining Karan Thapar in this discussion is member of the Planning Commission and Prime Ministers Economic Advisory Council Saumitra Chaudhuri, the managing director of the Center for Monitoring the Indian Economy Mahesh Vyas and the well known and highly reputed food analyst Devendra Sharma.

Below is an edited transcript of the interview. Also watch the accompanying videos.

Q: Food inflation has raised up to 11.43%, a significant jump over 10.60% just a week earlier. How do you read this situation?

Chaudhuri: In the food space, the items for which the prices are going up is vegetables and to some extent in fruits. Vegetable inflation on year on year basis for the last week was 35% and the culprits are seasonal vegetables that have just entered the market like tomatoes, cauliflower, brinjal, etc. These are where you have inflation at 40-45%. Its likely possible that as the season develops these prices come down, but this is a matter of serious concern.

Q: Given that during the same week in October 2010 inflation was 14.20%, there clearly cant be a base effect exaggerating the 11.43% figure. So would you accept that this makes the situation a little bit more worrying?

Vyas: Yes, but let me add that its not only vegetables which can be blamed for this inflation. There is a whole basket of agricultural commodities whose prices have been rising sharply and they have remained kind of high for a very long time. It is not cereals and pulses as much as it is fruits, vegetables, milk, meat, eggs. These are very different kind of commodities where consumers make a choice of keeping the demand high.

So I think this is more to do with significant rise in incomes of households of India and they are making a shift from simple cereals and pulses to something slightly fancier on their plate. But the supplies of these have not kept pace like the demand has.

Q: Is this figure of 11.43% significantly fueled by festive season demand or is it part of a larger systemic problem which the government has yet to grapple with? Which would you say?

Sharma: I think its a part of a larger problem which the government has not yet figured out as to what to do. The common argument that I hear is that it is a supply-demand constrain; people have started consuming more nutritious food so there is a pressure. But if you look at the demand and the supply of fruits and vegetables, one of the major commodities where the price have gone up, I found out that on an average per capita availability is 480 gms per day of fruits and vegetables in this country. What we actually require is only 70-80gms, which means about 5-6 times more fruits and vegetables are available than what you require. So why should prices be going up?

The problem is that we are not able to really strike at the point to really bring down the prices or to control inflation. The RBI is trying various permutation combinations, but I dont think it knows what the impact of these measures will be.

Q: Ill come to steps that we need to take to tackle the problem in a movements time but first lets concentrate just a little on what the problem is. If the problem is not to do with supply, is it to do with constraints in marketing? Is it to do with the Agricultural Produce Market Committees (APMC) Act for instance?

Chowdhury: I think there is a lot of substance in what you are saying. It has got much to do with logistics. I am not really sure with Mr. Sharmas numbers but we do know that there is enormous amount of wastage and the wastage is paid for by the fact that the farmer gets a fraction of the consumer price. If he gets Rs 4, consumer pays Rs40 that accommodates the wastage and accommodates a lot of mishandling and the mark ups in the middle.

Q: The government has toyed with the idea of changing the APMC Act. Montek Singh Ahluwalia has even spoken about by a couple of times, but nothing has happened. Given that you accept that the constraint is in marketing, why is the government not speedily acting to remove the constraints?

Chowdhury: The APMC Act is a state act, but several states have either scraped the it or have amended it to exclude perishable material from its purview and several other Chief Ministers in discussion have agreed to do the same.

Q: Just a couple of days ago, the government sharply increased minimum procurement prices for a range of agricultural products. Many people, particularly industrialists, were worried anyway about the inflation situation saying that this is only going to make inflation worse. Would you agree with them?

Vyas: I will, but only partially. I dont think an increase in the minimum procurement prices will have a very significant impact upon inflation because there are many more large factors which are leading to an increase in inflation. For example, crude oil prices play a much bigger role. International metal prices play a very big role. So while this move will add to the pressure on prices, I dont think they will play as a big role.

Q: PK Joshi of the International Food Policy Research Institute has gone on record to say that he does not believe that inflation will come below 10% anywhere in the near future given what we have seen in terms of MSP (minimum support price). Given the constraints in terms of marketing, would you agree that we are destined to live with food inflation above 10% for another five-seven months?

Sharma: Before I answer this, lets look into the Agriculture Produce Market Committee Act (APMC Act). Montek Singh Ahluwalia has said that if every time you go to the APMC, you have to pay 10-12% tax or as commission. But if you look at what he is trying to replace it with. in America, the Chicago Commodity Exchange or the terminal charges 18% commission. So we know that you cannot replace 10-12% with 18%....

Q: How do you know he intends to do this because all the interviews that I have seen of Montek Singh Ahluwalia, he hasnt said this at all? So where do you get this impression from?

Sharma: When you are saying you have to disband the APMC, what do you want to bring in place of that you want to borrow the models from America?

Q: If the APMC is to be dismantled, what would replace it and can you give an assurance that it wont be the American model which could kick up taxes to 18%?

Chaudhuri: I would say two things. One is that we are now disbanding the APMC because as far as grains are concerned, state governments dont want to disband the APMC. But looking at it with regard to perishable items, and I will give you a second bit of information, last year in winter when onion prices went through the roof, the National Agricultural Cooperative Marketing Federation of India Limited (NAFED), which is a government corporation, was asked to purchase onions and send it to the retail market. They tried to sell it through the Mandi and they were not allowed to do so because they are license holders. I think when you have this kind of entry barriers in markets, they can never be competitive. So we want to replace this kind of a system with some kind of a competitive system.

Q: You have two reasonably opposite views though they do want to amend and correct it and create greater competition to bring prices down. Where do you stand on the APMC Act?

Vyas: I would agree with Mr. Chaudhuri. I dont think there is a case to dismantle the APMC completely and bring in something completely alien. However, I think there is a case to modify what we have right now quite significantly. APMCs are creaky, they are kind of exchanges controlled by strong traders. I think the introduction of the futures market through a very modernised system like the National Commodities Derivative Exchange (NCDEX) did make a big difference. That did lead to the dismantling of many commodity cartels which existed in the interiors, for example, castor in edible oils, soybean oil, guar seed many of these have been disbanded and I think we will need to act in that direction to learn what we did on NCDEX and introduce more modern systems compared to what we have in APMC.

Q: On one hand you have PK Joshi of International Food Policy Research Institute saying he does not believe that food inflation will fall below 10% in the near future. On the other hand if you look at the food inflation figure for December last year, it was almost 20%. Doesn't that alone suggest that base effect will kick in December this year significantly reducing inflation?

Sharma: I think to say that it will remain 10% or hover between 12-20%, its not fair. If you really want to strike at controlling inflation you can do it. *I do not understand why is banana being produced and sold by the farmer at Rs 8-9 a kilo and what I buy in Chandigarh or you buy in Delhi is Rs 50-60 a kilo! That means that if you want to curb inflation, then we have to go at the level of mandis where nobody wants to go.

If you go to the mandi, the wholesale market based in Delhi, you will see the prices within one hour of the morning shoot up from 100% to 300% right there and that is where we need to strike.* Nobody wants to go there, everybody wants to give all the economic solutions. I don't think the answer lies in economic solution, the answer lies in acting and use the danda.

Q: In other words harsh actions against middlemen in the mandi, that is the solution - a quick yes or no?

Sharma: Yes. We need to be tough on the middlemen. The wholesalers and the retailers both have messed up the entire situation that we are faced with today.

Q: The RBI governor has predicted that the headline inflation which is at 9.73% will fall to 7% by March, do you believe him or have such predictions gone wrong far to often to be credible?

Chaudhuri: They went wrong last year. This year we have a fair chance of hitting that target, provided we are not hit by some surprising developments in the intervening period.

Q: Can I ask what you mean by fair chance?

Chaudhuri: Last year for instance, I though we would be able to contain inflation at around 7.5% by March. The price developments till about middle of November suggested that we are on track till we got hijacked by the onion problems, the tomato and brinjal issues and everything went for a toss. As I said, expectations were severely derailed and we paid a very heavy price for that this year. So the large probability is if we dont get hijacked by some uncertain developments yet again, I think we can hit 7% target suggested by the RBI Governor.

Q: How confident are you that the RBI actually has a well thought out strategy for tackling inflation? After all, its hiked interest rates 13 times in the last 19 months by a total of 375 basis points and most people think the policy isnt working. Would you agree with that or do you think people are being unfair?

Vyas: I think the policy is not working and there is good reason for that because if you hike interest rates, you can curtail consumer demand only to the extent that the demand is leveraged. In a sense, it is based on borrowed money. Not much of consumer demand is based on borrowed money and therefore, the RBI may keep on hiking interest rates, it will have a very marginal impact.

According to our data, less than 15% of households have borrowings. So its really a very small proportion. Some part of this is even the richer households who will not be impacted by hike in interest rates. So I dont think its going to work.

I must add that inflation has started coming down in the last four-five months. The month-to-month growth in inflation, which is a more correct way at looking at the changes that are happening, has come down very substantially, and the correct way of measuring inflation by that measure on an annualized basis would be of the order of 6.7%. The 9.7% that we are seeing now is merely an accumulation of the inflation seen in November-December and March-April last.


----------



## Perceptron

great said:


> Is there an article or just a statement?


*Indian scientists sequence first plant genome*





*New Delhi*: In a major milestone, Indian scientists have for the first time sequenced the genetic make-up of a plant.

For the first time in the country, scientists have successfully managed to sequence the genome or most of the genetic make-up of the arhar or pigeon pea plant. This will help breed higher yielding varieties and may also boost productivity. India currently imports arhar dal as domestic requirements cannot be met.

The team of 31 scientists was led by Professor Nagendra Kumar Singh from National Research Centre on Plant Biotechnology at New Delhi and they have decoded the genome of the second most important pulse crop of India. It took them about six years and they spent Rs. 11 crore on this effort.

"This is the first plant genome sequenced entirely through a network of Indian institutions and it will provide highly valuable resource for improvement of pigeon pea varieties," said Professor Singh.

According to the Ministry of Agriculture, presently, India imports about three million tonnes of pulses at a cost of about Rs. 7000 crore every year. The large demand supply gap has led to soaring prices of lentils resulting in huge food inflation. Average pulse crop productivity in India has remained low at about 650 kilograms per hectare for the last six decades and this breakthrough could help break that yield barrier. 

According to the Indian Council of Agricultural Research, New Delhi, about 85 per cent of the world's pigeon pea is produced and consumed in India. India imports pigeon pea from Myanmar which is the second largest producer. The world acreage of pigeon pea is about 4.90 million hectare with annual production of about 4.22 million metric tonne, worth about $ 1.5 billion. India is the largest producer, consumer and importer of pigeon pea with annual production of 3.07 million metric tonne.

Two groups of scientists - one at Indian Council of Agricultural Research (ICAR) and the other at the International Crops Research Institute for the Semi-Arid Tropics (ICRISAT) Hyderabad - have both independently published the work.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Varad

*Political issues apart, FDI inflows doubled in Q1: FM*

Asserting that political controversies in India did not dent the investor sentiment, Finance Minister Pranab Mukherjee today said FDI inflows rose to more than USD 7.9 billion during April-June quarter, which is almost twice the amount received during the year-ago period.
"The ground reality is that in the last three months, India received more than USD 7.9 billion FDI, almost double the amount recorded during the corresponding period in the previous year .It speaks of the investment climate," Mukherjee said answering a question if political controversies in the
country had caused distress to investors.
"Our projections we have made in the budget, I have not addressed, because the first quarter figures are not yet available. I don't visualise any substantial change," he added.
Holding a joint press conference with British Chancellor of Exchequer George Osborne after their meeting here, Mukherjee said inflation and fiscal consolidation are areas of concerns. "We cannot allow fiscal deficit to go up-- it reached 6.5% of GDP; it has been brought down to 4.7% during 2010-11," he noted.
Food inflation has come down from 22% in February 2010 to 8% now, he said. "Even 8 per cent food inflation is not acceptable, he added.
Seeking more investment in the infrastructure sector, Mukherjee said India would need about USD 1 trillion for development of facilities like road, ports and railways in the 12th Five-Year Plan period beginning April 2012. 
"The fast growth of the economy in the recent years has placed increasing stress on physical infrastructure, such as electricity, railways, roads, ports, airports, irrigation, urban and rural water supply and sanitation, all of which
suffer from a substantial capacity deficit," he added.
He further said that issues like land acquisition, environment clearance and resettlement and rehabilitation are under "continuous policy churn". The government, the Minister said, has taken major initiative in liberalising the norms for payment for technology transfer, trademark, royalty and brand names. 
India intends to double its exports in the next three years to USD 500 billion, he said, adding the government is in the process of finalising a National Manufacturing Policy with a view to scale up share of manufacturing in GDP to 25% from 16%. Referring to global issues, Mukherjee stressed that a fast recovery in growth momentum in the advanced economies is essential for putting the global economy on a sustained growth path of the pre-crisis period.
"A renewed weakness in the US economy, the danger of sovereign debt crisis in peripheral Euro-zone countries and its spillover to financial markets, checking global recovery, are continuing sources of concern," he said. The challenges of the global economy, he said, need to be addressed in a coordinated manner at global level.

Political issues apart, FDI inflows doubled in Q1: FM - PTI -

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Varad

*India's plans to hike FDI for broadcast sector welcomed at CASBAA*

The Cable and Satellite Broadcasting Association of Asia (CASBAA) has welcomed the government's plans to increase allowance for foreign direct investment (FDI) in India's broadcasting industry.
Deepak Jacob, Executive Vice President and General Counsel, Star India said that the move will help the Indian industry achieve the required investment of almost USD $4 billion to shift from analogue to digital by 2014 which wouldn&#8217;t be possible with only domestic players.
Simon Twiston Davies, chief executive, CASBAA welcomed the move and said that it will provide the industry with better management and funds inflow.
The current FDI limit in India is capped at 49% for India's cable TV and DTH operators, and 74% in HITS companies. Recently the Telecommunications Regulatory Authority of India (TRAI) proposed to raise the limit of foreign investments in broadcast platforms to 74%. However the Indian Government is expected to cap FDI for news media at 26%.
The hike is expected to help the country's cable sector which will require huge investments for the government's plans to completely shift to digital transmission by the end of 2014.

India's plans to hike FDI for broadcast sector welcomed at CASBAA

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IndoCarib

India will become the 5th-largest economy in the world by 2020 ahead of France, United Kingdom and Italy driven by high growth in consumption and investment, according to consulting major the Boston Consulting Group (BCG). India&#8217;s consumption is set to explode relative to the rest of the
world. Indian consumption basket which is a third of Japan currently will increase to almost twice the size of Japan by 2030, it said.

&#8220;The infrastructure sector is expected to see an investment of upto $1trillion over the next plan ( 2012-17),&#8221; it said.
During the last 10 years India has added 120 new billion dollar companies

India will be 5th largest economy: BCG - Hindustan Times

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vinod2070

^^ My guess is we would be the fourth largest at the very least by 2020.

And with any luck, it could be third largest as well.


----------



## Quick MIK

Business Line : Companies News : PGCIL earmarks Rs 5,000 cr for transmission network in Gujarat

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Varad

*RBI liberalises FDI rules to woo foreign investors*

NEW DELHI: Wooing global investors by easing FDI procedures, the Reserve Bank today said that transfer of shares between Indians and non-residents will not require its permission in several key areas like financial services. 

Amending the Foreign Exchange Management Regulations, the RBI said that its prior permission would not be necessary where the company whose shares are being transferred is engaged in any financial service. 

The liberalisation would help the entire financial services sector, including the non-banking finance companies. 

Besides, the RBI permission has also been done away with for transfer of shares between residents and non-residents in cases where the Foreign Investment Approval Board ( FIPB) has already given its clearances and the SEBI guidelines have been adhered to. 

These steps have been taken "as a measure to further liberalise and rationalise the procedures and policies governing foreign direct investment in India," the RBI said. 

However, it was made clear that the transactions will have to comply with the SEBI regulations, FDI sectoral caps, and the pricing guidelines as specified by RBI. 

Although FDI inflows during April-August have gone up by 95 per cent to USD 17.37 billion, the government and the Reserve Bank are keen to maintain robust foreign exchange reserves in the wake of volatility in the stock market leading to outflows by institutional investors. 

The country has foreign exchange reserves of USD 318 billion but the pressure on rupee is matter of concern for an economy which depends on large commodity imports. 

Overseas investments by Indian companies in September was USD 3.46 billion.

RBI liberalises FDI rules to woo foreign investors - The Economic Times


----------



## Quick MIK

FOREX RESERVE RISES TO $320.3 BILLION

The country's foreign exchange reserves increased by $2.032 billion to $320.390 billion for the week ended October 28, 3011, according to the Reserve Bank of India's Weekly Statistical Supplement.

This is the third week in a row that forex reserves have increased. In the previous week, forex reserves increased by $858 million to $318.358 billion.

The rise in reserves is mainly on account of a rise in the foreign currency assets, which increased to $1.931 billion to $284.445 billion. 

Business Line : Industry & Economy / Banking : Forex reserves rise $2 billion

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Varad

^^

Wow great news. Even after the pressure on rupee, we are back on all time high on the reserve fronts.


----------



## majesticpankaj

Quick MIK said:


> FOREX RESERVE RISES TO $320.3 BILLION
> 
> The country's foreign exchange reserves increased by $2.032 billion to $320.390 billion for the week ended October 28, 3011, according to the Reserve Bank of India's Weekly Statistical Supplement.
> 
> This is the third week in a row that forex reserves have increased. In the previous week, forex reserves increased by $858 million to $318.358 billion.
> 
> The rise in reserves is mainly on account of a rise in the foreign currency assets, which increased to $1.931 billion to $284.445 billion.
> 
> Business Line : Industry & Economy / Banking : Forex reserves rise $2 billion



Idiots of highest class... rupee is depreciating against dollar and this is one of the most important to rise the petrol prices since oil prices are fairly stable in international market. we need to use our foreign reserves to stop depreciation of rupee. Depreciation of rupee also causing high inflation. Morons


----------



## Varad

*India-China bilateral trade to top $100 billion by 2015: Anand Sharma*

domain-b.com : India-China bilateral trade to top $100 billion by 2015: Anand Sharma

---------- Post added at 09:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:12 PM ----------




majesticpankaj said:


> Idiots of highest class... rupee is depreciating against dollar and this is one of the most important to rise the petrol prices since oil prices are fairly stable in international market. we need to use our foreign reserves to stop depreciation of rupee. *Depreciation of rupee also causing high inflation.* Morons



I beleive we will see a depreciation from December onwards. The forecast for mid 2012 is at about 44-45 levels.


----------



## The HBS Guy

Canada eyes India for investment in trillion-dollar infrastructure plan | Reuters


----------



## The HBS Guy

RBI relaxes norms to woo FII investments in*infrastructure*sector - Home - livemint.com








The Hindu : Business News : Direct tax collections up 20 per cent


----------



## The HBS Guy

*India solar power costs could fall by 40% by 2015*

http://www.moneycontrol.com/news/ec...tml?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter

---------- Post added at 12:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:59 AM ----------

*India Aims to Double Exports to $500 bln by 2014*

GoIndoCal News Business » Economy -India Aims to Double Exports to $500 bln by 2014


----------



## Agent_47

*India's rise will reshape global system, says US*

WASHINGTON: Noting that "India's rise will reshape the international system" a top US official has said that Washington seeks a 21st century Asia-Pacific in which India, the US and China all enjoy good relations. 

"To paraphrase India's National Security Advisor, I have no doubt that Asia and the world are big enough for the three of us - if we want them to be," Deputy Secretary William Burns said outlining US Strategy for the Asia-Pacific Friday. 

"Soon to be the world's most populous country, and already the world's biggest democracy, with an economy likely to be the world's third largest within two decades, India's rise will reshape the international system," he said at World Affairs Councils of America National Conference here. 

Noting that President Barack Obama said that India will be "one of the defining partnerships of the 21st century," he said: "We also want it to be one of the defining partnerships in the Asia-Pacific." 

"India is already a powerful economic and cultural presence in East Asia, and has built a vast network of economic agreements and security arrangements with partners like Japan, South Korea, Australia, Singapore, Indonesia, and Vietnam," Burns said. 

India's outreach is growing toward a comprehensive vision for the East Asia region-a "Look East" policy that is becoming an "Act East" policy, he said. 

"That's why, last year, our two countries launched a strategic dialogue on the Asia-Pacific to ensure that the world's two largest democracies pursue strategies that reinforce one another," Burns said. 

Hoping that India will join the US in working to strengthen Asia's many regional institutions, he said: "An architecture of free trade and investment that connects India to Southeast and East Asia will have a profound impact on global trade and economic growth." 

"And let me explicitly state that the 21st century Asia-Pacific we seek is one in which India, the United States, and China all enjoy good relations," Burns said. 

"Whatever our differences, we know that, as this century advances, fewer and fewer global problems will be solvable without constructive cooperation amongst our three great countries." 

The US, he said, was also reaching out to build new partnerships across the region "to build networks of cooperation that will create a peaceful and prosperous Asia-Pacific."

India's rise will reshape global system, says US - The Economic Times


----------



## lq2575

ashfaque said:


> Both Mumbai and Delhi are world's one the most dirtiest city. Delhi is running behind all plans for CW games, it would be interesting to see will happen to CW games.
> 
> Mumbai, please dont tell, I am from there only, its not financial capital, actually its hell capital. "Live humans in Hell"


as a friendly advice,education is most important for india now and future.


----------



## lq2575

Fiscal Monitor Update
Date from IMF 
Strengthening Fiscal Credibility
________________________________________
Table 1. Fiscal Indicators, 2008-12
(Percent of GDP)
________________________________________
Est.	Projections Difference from November 2010 Fiscal Monitor
________________________________________ ________________________________________
2008	2009	2010	2011	2012 2010	2011	2012
________________________________________ ________________________________________
Overall Fiscal Balance

Advanced economies	-3.6	-8.8	-7.9	-7.1	-5.2 0.3	-0.4	-0.1
United States	-6.5	-12.7	-10.6	-10.8	-7.2 0.5	-1.1	-0.5
Euro Area	-2.1	-6.4	-6.4	-4.6	-4.0 0.3	0.4	0.3
France	-3.3	-7.6	-7.7	-6.0	-4.9 0.3	0.0	-0.2
Germany	0.0	-3.0	-3.5	-2.6	-2.3 1.0	1.1	0.7
Italy	-2.7	-5.2	-5.0	-4.3	-3.5 0.1	0.0	0.1
Spain	-4.1	-11.1	-9.3	-6.6	-6.0 0.0	0.4	0.3
Japan	-4.1	-10.1	-9.4	-9.1	-8.0 0.2	-0.2	0.1
United Kingdom	-4.9	-10.3	-10.3	-8.1	-6.1 -0.1	0.0	0.3
Canada	0.1	-5.5	-5.9	-4.7	-3.3 -1.0	-1.8	-1.2

Emerging economies	-0.7	-4.8	-4.1	-3.2	-2.8 0.1	0.0	0.0
China	-0.4	-3.1	-3.1	-2.1	-1.5 -0.2	-0.2	-0.2
India	-7.9	-10.2	-9.8	-9.2	-8.4 -0.2	-0.4	0.1
Russia	4.3	-6.2	-4.2	-2.9	-3.0 0.6	0.7	-0.1
Brazil1	-1.4	-3.1	-2.6	-3.1	-3.2 -0.9	-1.9	-1.5
Mexico	-1.4	-4.8	-3.5	-2.4	-2.5 0.2	0.7	0.2
South Africa	-0.5	-5.3	-5.8	-5.3	-4.4 0.1	-0.6	-1.3

G-20 advanced	-4.2	-9.4	-8.3	-7.8	-5.6 0.3	-0.5	-0.2
G-20 emerging	-0.4	-4.8	-3.9	-3.2	-2.8 0.1	0.0	-0.1

General Government Cyclically Adjusted Balance (Percent of Potential GDP)

Advanced economies	-3.3	-5.5	-5.9	-5.6	-4.1 0.2	-0.4	-0.1
United States2	-4.6	-6.7	-7.5	-8.2	-5.4 0.4	-1.1	-0.5
Euro Area	-2.8	-4.6	-4.7	-3.5	-3.1 0.1	0.3	0.2
France	-3.2	-5.6	-6.0	-4.6	-3.8 0.3	0.0	-0.1
Germany	-1.0	-1.0	-2.8	-2.3	-2.2 0.5	0.6	0.3
Italy	-2.4	-3.3	-3.4	-2.8	-2.3 0.1	0.1	0.3
Spain	-5.2	-9.7	-7.5	-5.0	-5.0 0.0	0.3	0.3
Japan	-3.6	-6.8	-7.6	-7.6	-7.0 -0.1	-0.4	-0.1
United Kingdom	-5.6	-8.3	-8.1	-6.3	-4.5 -0.1	-0.1	0.2
Canada	0.0	-3.2	-4.3	-3.4	-2.5 -0.9	-1.5	-0.9

Emerging economies	-2.4	-4.6	-4.3	-3.6	-3.3 -0.2	-0.2	-0.3
China	-0.8	-3.4	-3.4	-2.3	-1.5 -0.2	-0.1	0.0
India	-10.0	-10.9	-10.3	-9.7	-8.9 -0.8	-0.6	-0.6
Russia	3.0	-3.4	-2.4	-1.9	-2.4 0.5	0.6	-0.1
Brazil1	-2.1	-2.0	-2.8	-3.3	-3.3 -1.0	-2.1	-1.7
Mexico	-1.0	-2.7	-2.7	-1.9	-2.1 0.1	0.4	0.0
South Africa	-2.1	-4.9	-5.1	-4.5	-3.9 0.1	-0.6	-1.2

G-20 advanced	-3.4	-5.5	-6.1	-6.1	-4.4 0.2	-0.6	-0.2
G-20 emerging	-2.3	-4.5	-4.3	-3.6	-3.2 -0.3	-0.6	-0.8

General Government Gross Debt

Advanced economies	79.2	91.4	96.5	101.0	103.6 -0.9	-1.0	-0.8
United States	71.2	84.6	91.2	97.9	102.0 -1.6	-1.4	-1.0
Euro Area	69.6	78.9	84.3	87.1	88.7 0.4	0.2	-0.1
France	67.5	78.1	84.0	87.4	89.4 -0.2	-0.2	-0.1
Germany	66.3	73.5	76.6	77.1	77.1 1.2	0.6	0.1
Italy	106.3	116.0	118.7	120.1	120.1 0.3	0.4	0.4
Spain	39.8	53.2	63.1	68.4	72.6 -0.4	-1.8	-2.4
Japan	195.0	217.4	220.7	227.5	232.8 -5.1	-6.6	-5.8
United Kingdom	52.0	68.3	77.2	82.1	84.5 0.6	0.2	-0.6
Canada	71.3	82.5	83.9	85.4	84.8 2.2	4.9	6.0

Emerging economies	35.4	37.2	36.9	36.8	36.4 -0.5	-0.5	-0.5
China	17.0	17.7	18.4	18.1	17.6 -0.8	-0.7	-0.5
India	74.0	77.8	75.7	75.2	74.8 0.6	1.1	1.2
Russia	7.8	10.9	10.4	10.8	12.1 -0.6	-2.0	-2.4
Brazil	70.7	67.9	65.7	67.5	66.9 -1.1	0.9	0.5
Mexico	43.0	44.6	44.5	45.0	43.9 -0.5	-0.7	-1.0
South Africa	27.3	31.5	35.9	39.5	41.6 0.9	1.4	1.9
G-20 advanced	84.5	97.6	102.7	107.4	110.2 -1.1	-1.2	-1.0
G-20 emerging	35.2	36.4	35.6	35.3	34.9 -0.7	-0.7	-0.8

________________________________________

---------- Post added at 02:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:24 AM ----------

Since the global system is hardly to be reshaped,india is hardly to rise.

---------- Post added at 02:30 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:27 AM ----------

oh,this is the "first".


----------



## lq2575

IndoCarib said:


> India will become the 5th-largest economy in the world by 2020 ahead of France, United Kingdom and Italy driven by high growth in consumption and investment, [/url]


2020,so india have enough time to plan-plan-and-plan.


----------



## lq2575

IndoCarib said:


> Indian consumption basket which is a third of Japan currently will increase to almost twice the size of Japan by 2030, it said.


2030 is so far away that india can wish-wish-and-wish.


----------



## lq2575

IndoCarib said:


> If we have such a sagging economy, then who is buying the ever on the launch pad new models from BMW India, Audi India, all the new LED televisions etc?


Foreigners buy these.


----------



## Night_Raven

IndoCarib said:


> If we have such a sagging economy, then who is buying the ever on the launch pad new models from BMW India, Audi India, all the new LED televisions etc? [/url]





lq2575 said:


> Foreigners buy these.



Haha ... 5 posts ..and your ignorance is on full display !!

Many of my friends have bought LED TVs , last time I checked , they were Indians. 

Stick to your closeted mind and don't argue just for the sake of it & DON'T DERAIL THE THREAD ....

@ Topic

TVS plans to set up unit in Uluberia, West Bengal - The Economic Times

Road Ministry confident of awarding over 7,000 km road projects - The Economic Times


----------



## lemurian

Rate-hike strategy to fight inflation may backfire: Joseph Stiglitz - The Economic Times

*Rate-hike strategy*
*

Your anti-austerity stand has often been criticised as being too short-sighted given the current debt situation in developed countries. What is your response to that?*

The answer depends on how the money is spent. If the money is spent on education, technology and infrastructure then the nations' balance sheet looks stronger and they're able to payback what they borrow. This may not be true for Greece, but in US the interest rates are so low that it makes sense.

So we should cut back on wasteful spending like war and increase spending on investment. If we don't invest, we'll go down the Greece route where the economy grows weaker and the revenues go down and we're stuck in a downward spiral.

*Do you think the Indian central bank should continue with a tight monetary policy to tackle inflation?*

The major reason India is tightening is inflation, but the deeper question is whether raising interest rates is a very cost-effective way of dealing with inflation. We know the inflation-targeting framework has been totally discredited by the crisis.

So *one has to be very careful about the use of inflation targeting as the basis of monetary policy. Turkey, for instance, lowered interest rates and tightened reserve requirements to curb inflation. This provided more flexibility, because if it looked like the economy was getting weaker, reserve requirement could be eased to increase lending and it worked better than controlling interest rates. India should also use reserve requirements or other instruments to tackle inflation[/B].

India may impose curbs on imports from China to protect its current account deficit. Are protectionist policies a good idea?

This is certainly against the spirit of the WTO. China has used exchange rate policy very effectively in promoting exports whereas India hasn't been able to do that. India's central bank should consider using the exchange rate policy as a broader way of responding to the flood of imports. I think the imposition of tariffs on Chinese imports would threaten a trade war. Exchange rate policy will be better as it has same broad based effects and will help exporters as well.

What is your assessment of the Indian financial sector? You once said it's as bad as the American system. Could you elaborate?

What I meant was that India's financial sector has been asking for the same kind of deregulation as in the US and it would be a mistake to give in to that. India has fortunately had more regulation and that protected you from some of the excesses. If you went down the same deregulatory route as America you're bound to end up in a similar mess.*


----------



## Tangent

lq2575 said:


> as a friendly advice,education is most important for india now and future.


Agreed...
but seems like U joined to post about Indian economics....and would soon join the "India phobia" chinese brigade...
India must be doing something good...as it is making chinese insecure and hurting them..
Gone are the days when we were tied to pakistan....now the master of pakistan has to the "bash India" programm.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lamlap

India Inflation is out of control

India&rsquo;s Food Inflation Quickens to 12.21%, a Nine-Month High - Businessweek

---------- Post added at 05:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:19 PM ----------

India Inflation is out of control

AFP: India says food inflation &#39;dangerously&#39; high

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

India's $500 bn export target for 2014 acheivable: PHD Chamber - The Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IndoCarib

lamlap said:


> India Inflation is out of control
> 
> India&#8217;s Food Inflation Quickens to 12.21%, a Nine-Month High - Businessweek
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:19 PM ----------
> 
> India Inflation is out of control
> 
> AFP: India says food inflation 'dangerously' high



Inflation in India to 'drop considerably' by March 2012: Nomura - The Economic Times


----------



## IndoCarib

Cairn India world's fastest growing energy co: Platts - Hindustan Times

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Quick MIK

Business Line : Industry & Economy / Economy : Indian, Chinese scientists crack pigeon pea genome


----------



## Vinod2070

How low cost computers are used for education, livelihood - Economic Times



> *How low cost computers are used for education, livelihood*
> 
> What's changed the equation now is a whole bunch of new applications, software, content and delivery methods that are now enabling consumers to do what they earlier couldn't - put the devices to good use for education , livelihood and entertainment. *It took the country three decades after the first PC was launched to get to an installed base of about 50 million computers. The next 50 million devices could get added in only 3-4 years if the new wave of applications and content marry well with the new low-cost devices.* Even then, India with a base of 50 million personal computers now would lag behind China (300 million) and the US (394 million). There is still plenty for room to grow.



This wave of low cost computing is really exciting for India. It will help us leapfrog as low cost the mobile technology did for us a decade back.

The gap is reducing every day. Exciting times for India.


----------



## SpArK

*India-China Trade to Touch $100 Bn in 4 Yrs: Assocham*

India-China trade would touch USD 100 billion in the next four years from the present USD 63 billion, says industry body Assocham.

As per the Associated Chambers of Commerce and Industry of India, the two Asian giants can emerge as world's largest trading partners by 2030.

"China has already raced past United States, Britain and Japan to become India's largest trading partner. Indian companies can gain substantially by accessing Chinese capital goods at attractive prices by way of imports," Assocham said in a statement here.

Indian exports to China jumped 68.8 per cent to USD 19.6 billion in 2010-11, from USD 11.6 billion in the previous year. Imports increased 41 per cent to USD 43.5 billion from USD 30.8 billion in the same period.

India is the tenth largest trade partner of China, and its seventh largest export market. In India's total trade, China's share has increased to over 10 per cent.

However, Assocham expects that government's proposal to hike tariff and non-tariff barriers on imports of some Chinese goods or to impose a complete ban on items like power and telecom equipment will send negative signals to India's trade partners and affect investment climate in key sectors.

"Economic relations between India and China are among the most significant in current global economic scenario," Assocham Secretary General D S Rawat said in the statement, adding that the trade gap must come down.

"Indian companies must widen product portfolio to increase exports of finished, value-added products," he said.

India and China entered a trade agreement in 1984, granting each other the status of Most Favoured Nation (MFN).

"There are complementarities as India has excelled in services sector, especially in knowledge-based services, while manufacturing has emerged as mainstay of Chinese economy," Rawat said.

Indian exports to China mainly consist of metals, ores, iron and steel and cotton, while imports are electrical machinery and equipment, nuclear reactors and boilers, organic chemicals, fertilisers, iron and steel.
FILED ON: NOV 07, 2011

news.outlookindia.com | India-China Trade to Touch $100 Bn in 4 Yrs: Assocham

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

HOUSTON: India will continue to be at the forefront of the development of knowledge process outsourcing (KPO) industry for the foreseeable future, says a report.

However, in the recent years, a number of other viable KPO sourcing hubs have emerged in the Asia-Pacific region, says a report from independent technology analyst firm Ovum.

The potential KPO delivery locations, including China, the Philippines and Sri Lanka, are unlikely to challenge India's dominant position in the market, but they have enabled many vendors to pursue a multi-shore strategy, it said. 

India will continue to dominate KPO sector: Report - The Times of India

---------- Post added at 10:10 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:10 AM ----------

India likely to grow at 7-8% in next 3-5 yrs: Barclays - Hindustan Times

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lamlap

*India Inflation is out of control*

India&#8217;s Food Inflation Quickens to 12.21%, a Nine-Month High - Businessweek
India&rsquo;s Food Inflation Quickens to 12.21%, a Nine-Month High - Businessweek

---------- Post added at 12:10 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:07 AM ----------

*India is in danger, Food inflation hits 9-month high at 12.2%*

http://www.indianexpress.com/news/Food-inflation-hits-9-month-high-at-12-2-/870539/

---------- Post added at 12:11 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:10 AM ----------

*India is in danger, Food inflation hits 9-month high at 12.2%*

http://www.indianexpress.com/news/Food-inflation-hits-9-month-high-at-12-2-/870539/


----------



## IndoCarib

----double post ---------


----------



## IndoCarib

lamlap said:


> *India Inflation is out of control*
> 
> India&#8217;s Food Inflation Quickens to 12.21%, a Nine-Month High - Businessweek
> India&#8217;s Food Inflation Quickens to 12.21%, a Nine-Month High - Businessweek
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:10 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:07 AM ----------
> 
> *India is in danger, Food inflation hits 9-month high at 12.2%*
> 
> http://www.indianexpress.com/news/Food-inflation-hits-9-month-high-at-12-2-/870539/
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:11 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:10 AM ----------
> 
> *India is in danger, Food inflation hits 9-month high at 12.2%*
> 
> http://www.indianexpress.com/news/Food-inflation-hits-9-month-high-at-12-2-/870539/



Why are you changing the titles of the articles ??

We are not worried about inflation as much as you are.

*Financial services company Nomura has said inflation in India is likely to "drop considerably" by end of the current fiscal and the Reserve Bank is expected to pause its policy of monetary tightening.*

Inflation in India to 'drop considerably' by March 2012: Nomura - Economic Times


----------



## Vinod2070

Some people must be living really sad lives.

Their only happiness in life seems to be a 0.1 % drop in other country's growth rates or their inflation.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Varad

*India's growth likely at 7-8% in next 3-5 yrs: Barclays Capital*

NEW DELHI: Global financial services major Barclays Capital today said India's economy is likely to register an annual growth rate of 7-8 per cent, below the country's full potential, in next 3-5 years. 

"We expect India to register growth of 7-8 per cent over the next 3-5 years, depending on the global growth cycle and the absence of any large-scale weather aberrations. While this appears a decent growth rate, it is lower than India's growth potential," Barclays Capital said in its issue of 'Emerging Markets Research'. 

According to the financial services firm, India's growth pattern remains skewed towards the services sector and is heavily dependent on domestic consumption, which it said, raises the possibility that the imbalance between the services and other sectors may widen even further. 

The services sector contributes to around 55 per cent of the country's Gross Domestic Product (GDP). 

According to Barclays, over the next five years, infrastructure bottlenecks, normally blamed for holding the country's growth back, are expected to ease in certain areas. 

"We expect this to occur in the areas of financial, urban and human capital infrastructure, which are likely to be of greatest benefit to the services industry," it said. 

The firm, however, added that absence of large-scale improvements in basic and rural infrastructure would mean that agriculture and manufacturing sectors are likely to continue to be hampered by weak productivity growth and capacity constraints. 

While Barclays has projected 7-8 per cent annual average growth for India, the Planning Commission is looking at achieving 9 per cent annual growth during the 12th Five-Year Plan (2012-17). 

The economy is expected to end the current 11th Plan (2007-12) with an average annual growth of 8.1 per cent, below the original estimate of 9 per cent. 

"Whilst India's engagement with the global economy has increased, its leverage to global growth remains relatively low. Even in an environment of generally subdued global economic activity, we think India should broadly be able to remain on its own growth path if it can manage its domestic economy well," Barclays said. 

It, however, warned that rise in commodity prices could dent India's relative competitiveness in exports. 

The report termed the bottlenecks hindering the country's economic growth as "self-inflicted".

India's growth likely at 7-8% in next 3-5 yrs: Barclays Capital - The Economic Times

---------- Post added at 02:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:54 PM ----------

*India October Exports Rise 10.8% To $19.9 Billion - Trade Secretary*

NEW DELHI -(Dow Jones)- India's merchandise exports in October grew 10.8% from a year earlier to $19.9 billion, Commerce Secretary Rahul Khullar said Tuesday.

The pace of growth was far slower than the previous month's 36.3% year-on-year expansion.

Imports in October rose 21.7% from a year earlier to $39.5 billion, Khullar said at a news conference.

The trade deficit was at $19.6 billion in October and $93.7 billion in the April-October period.

"At this rate, it [trade gap] will breach $150 billion" for the fiscal year, Khullar said.

India October Exports Rise 10.8% To $19.9 Billion - Trade Secretary

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Varad

*Bihar's economic growth causing labour shortages, higher wage bills in other parts of India*


NEW DELHI: Bihar's recent economic growth has created a peculiar problem for real estate and infrastructure firms in other parts of the country. 

Migrant labour from the state constitutes around 50% of the unskilled workers employed in these sectors nationally, but increased government expenditure and private investment has caused rural migration from Bihar to fall by a third in recent years, resulting in labour shortages and 35-50% higher wage bills for real estate firms. 

"There is a huge shortage of labour and that is leading to higher cost of construction as well as project delays," says Ajay Chandra, managing director of Unitech, one of the country's top three real estate companies. The company has a number of projects under development simultaneously and Chandra and his team have had to juggle labour between these projects. 

For many years, Bihar had trailed the rest of the country in terms of growth while some other states such as Maharashtra, Gujarat, Tamil Nadu and even neighbouring Uttar Pradesh became hotspots for investments. 

But since the Nitish Kumar government assumed power in 2005, the economy has rebounded and government expenditure has gone up substantially. Deputy Chief Minister Sushil Modi says Bihar's economy grew by 14% in 2010-11, the fastest among all the states in the country. 

Migration from Bihar down 30% 

The budget plan expenditure for Bihar this year is Rs 24,000 crore, up from Rs 18,000 crore last year. This is being spent on building roads, hospitals, and schools. Construction is seeing a 20% year-on-year growth in the state and minimum wages are also being implemented strictly," says Modi. 

But while this bodes well for people in the state who are finding employment avenues at home, it has slowed down the influx of labour to big cities such as Delhi and Mumbai. 

Bihar's economic growth causing labour shortages, higher wage bills in other parts of India - The Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Tangent

Varad said:


> *Bihar's economic growth causing labour shortages, higher wage bills in other parts of India*



Hope that Bihar can bring back some of it's lost glory....
Nitish Kumar can be a viable alternate to Modi for PM for NDA...( provided BJP's second grade 'leaders' agrees)..
But a BIG NO to Congress & Raul.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

NEW DELHI: Under impact of domestic demand compression and declining growth in exports, India's industrial economy is showing signs of slowdown, as evident from initial data on tax collection and export shipments released on Tuesday.

*While Eurozone crisis has begun biting the exports growth, indirect tax collections dropped because of slowdown and cut in customs and excise duties on petroleum products. Factors like high inflation and rising cost of borrowing weighed on industrial demand. *

Slowdown visible as tax mop-up down, exports growth drops - The Times of India


----------



## Quick MIK

Moodys downgrades india banking system outlook to negative


----------



## Varad

*Lack of reforms affecting India's growth: Expert*


New Delhi: India has the potential to register double-digit growth but lack of reforms is holding the country back, a senior economist said Tuesday.

"Some will say 7.5 or 8 percent growth is good enough. But this does not do justice to the growth potential of India," said Claude Smadja, former managing director of the World Economic Forum and founder and president of Smadja and Associates Strategic Advisory firm.

"Reforms have stalled in the last four years," said Smadja, adding that higher growth in the recent years was propelled by the reforms undertaken in 1990s and the first half of the last decade.

Indian economy is projected to grow at around 7-8 percent in 2011-12, against the government's budgetary target of 9 percent.

Smadja welcomed the recently announced National Manufacturing Policy would boost growth, but said such policies should have been introduced much earlier.

India recently unveiled its first National Manufacturing Policy that aims to increase the share of manufacturing in the country's gross domestic product (GDP) to 25 percent by 2022, from the current around 16 percent.

Smadja said in comparison to the countries like China, where manufacturing sector accounted for around 36 percent of the GDP, India's target was "too late and slow".


http://zeenews.**********/business/economy/lack-of-reforms-affecting-indias-growth-expert_33573.html


----------



## Inqhilab

*Key reformist finance laws all set for passage*

The UPA government, shrugging aside corruption scandals and political criticism that has paralysed parliament for the better part of this year, has lined up a slew of financial sector legislations which it expects to be passed in the forthcoming winter session, in a move aimed at blunting widespread talk of a policy paralysis.
These include raising the foreign direct investment (FDI) limit in insurance firms from 26% to 49%, passing the Pension Fund Regulatory and Development Authority (PFRDA) Bill to pave the way for social security to millions of employees through efficient intermediation of long-term household savings, the Banking Laws (Amendment) Bill to align voting rights of foreign shareholders in banks to their equity holdings and the Microfinance Institution Bill to regulate small lenders.





Most of these legislations are expected to be placed in Parliament for passage in the winter session, a government source said.
The draft Microfinance Institution Bill, which was released for public debate in July, gives the Reserve Bank of India (RBI) sweeping powers to regulate lending rates and margins apart from fixing capital adequacy and other norms.
At the same time, the Bill provides for delegation of powers by the RBI to National Bank for Agriculture and Rural Development (NABARD).
The Banking Laws (Amendment) Bill 2011 and the PFRDA Bill were tabled in the Lok Sabha in March and the standing committee on finance is currently finalising its recommendations.
However, the PFRDA Bill steers clear of making any specific mention of a ceiling on foreign direct investment (FDI) in the sector. The government is expected to separately notify the FDI ceiling.
The Bill also allows for part investment in stock markets, although Left Front leaders are against the equity investment option given to investors in pension schemes.
The Left parties have traditionally taken a hard stand against the states money flowing into capital markets.

The Banking Laws (Amendment) Bill also seeks to empower the RBI with powers to the supersede a banks board to protect the interests of depositors. Finance minister Pranab Mukherjee in his budget speech had made a strong pitch for financial sector reforms, promising to push ahead with major legislations including politically contentious insurance and pension laws.
Key reformist finance laws all set for passage - Hindustan Times


I hope these laws will be passed this session. Alone GST bill can Boost India's growth By 2%

'A well-designed GST can boost GDP growth by 2%' - Business Today - Business News

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Varad

^^ I also hope the winter session goes on uninterrupted. Hoping for Lokpal to be also passed.


----------



## 53fd

*Trade deficit widens to worrying levels:*



> New Delhi, Nov 8 (PTI) India's exports grew year-on-year by 10.8 per cent to USD 19.9 billion in October while imports expanded at a sharper rate, leaving a big trade deficit of USD 19.6 billion.
> 
> Imports increased by 21.7 per cent to USD 39.5 billion in October, according to data released by Commerce Secretary Rahul Khullar here today.
> 
> For the cumulative April-October period, exports aggregated to USD 179.8 billion, showing a handsome growth of 46 per cent, thanks to sterling trend witnessed in the previous months of the current fiscal.
> 
> Imports for the seven-month period stood at USD 273.5 billion growing by 31 per cent, while leaving the trade gap of USD 93.7 billion.
> 
> "Exports growth continues to look good and every sector is posting good growth," Khullar told reporters here. However, he said, the balance of trade "is something to be very worried about because at this rate you are going to breach the USD 150 billion mark (for the fiscal 2011-12)." PTI



Business News, International Business, Latest India Business,Markets News, Stock Markets, Finance, Mutual Funds,Finance And Forex Market In India And World,Sensex, Nifty, Commodities, Personal Finance, Insurance & Economy News -NBTVLIVE


----------



## SpArK

TCS wins &#36;2.2 bln order, says pipeline good - Reuters -


----------



## Varad

SpArK said:


> TCS wins $2.2 bln order, says pipeline good - Reuters -



It seems Infy can never beat TCS. Its destined to be No.2


----------



## Varad

*Spain's CaixaBank ventures into India*

NEW DELHI: *One of the largest banks in the Eurozone, CaixaBank, Wednesday announced it would be setting up a representative office in India to help Spanish companies interested in tapping into the fast growing Indian economy. *

Based in Spain, CaixaBank is one of the leading players in the retail banking space in that country, having more than 10.5 million individual customers. 

"The bank's presence in India is a further demonstration of our willingness to move with our customers as they grow internationally, as well as to contribute towards the development of a country that is now being looked to as a driver of the global economy," said Isidro Faine, chairman, CaixaBank. 

*Trade between India and Spain in 2010 was to the tune of Euro 4 billion, with India importing mostly engineering goods from the European economy. *

*Foreign direct investment from Spain (April 2000-March 2011) has invested a total of around $800 million in India, making it the 13th largest FDI source for the South Asian economy. *

In the first half of 2011 CaixaBank handled 10 percent of all trade flows between Spain and India. 

"We plan to increase our market share of the trade transactions between Spain and India to 15 percent in the next couple of years," Ignacio Alvarez-Rendueles, head of the bank's international operations told reporters here.

Spain's CaixaBank ventures into India - The Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Varad

*India pharma exports to double*


India is expected to double pharmaceutical exports in the next two years, with the Pharmaceutical Export Promotion Council (Pharmexcil) eyeing overseas sales worth Rs 1,22,500 crore ($25 billion) by the end of 2013-14. The figure stood at around $10 billion in 2010-11. To achieve this 


ambitious target, exports would need to grow at a compounded annual growth rate (CAGR) of around 34%, which is much above the 15% growth rate in the last five years.
"We will have to explore new markets other than US and Europe to meet the $25-billion export target," said NR Munjal, chairman, Pharmexcil and president, Indian Drug Manufacturers' Association.

At present, the US is India's largest market for pharmaceutical export with a 22% share, followed by the UK (4%) and Germany (3.5%).

"The focus will be on small and medium enterprises (SMEs) and we will encourage them to export their products," said Munjal.

There are around 10,500 drug manufacturers in the pharmaceutical sector and around 70% of them are SMEs. However major drug makers such as Dr. Reddy's, Sun Pharmaceutical, Lupin, Ranbaxy, Zydus Cadila dominate the Indian pharmaceutical export market due to their strong marketing network and better knowledge of rules and regulations.

"Countries such as Japan and China and regions such as North Africa, West Asia and Latin America offer immense potential for Indian exporters," said a pharma analyst at a global consultancy. "High healthcare expenditure and rising population make these countries a lucrative market for Indian drug exporters."







http://www.hindustantimes.com/busin...pharma-exports-to-double/Article1-766513.aspx


----------



## Quick MIK

AFP: Indian auto sales in biggest fall in a decade

Indian Rupee Near 3-Week Low On Weak Stocks, Dollar Buying; Bonds Fall - WSJ.com

Looks like tough time ahead.


----------



## true_indian

Quick MIK said:


> AFP: Indian auto sales in biggest fall in a decade
> 
> Indian Rupee Near 3-Week Low On Weak Stocks, Dollar Buying; Bonds Fall - WSJ.com
> 
> Looks like tough time ahead.



I would say a correction induced by inflation. I would guess next year would be much better.


----------



## Tangent

Varad said:


> It seems Infy can never beat TCS. Its destined to be No.2


Now the Indian IT companies have to move a step up from working for other companies to launching some of it's products e.g SAP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

India story still intact but policy action required: HDFC Securities - NDTV Profit


----------



## kingkobra

IT cos records 19% growth in revenue to Rs 438,296 cr in FY'11

http://economictimes.indiatimes.com/...94.cms?curpg=2

The Indian IT industry recorded 19 per cent growth in revenues in the 2010-11 financial year to Rs 438,296 crore ($96.1 billion). 

The growth is a significant recovery for the industry, which recorded just 8 per cent growth in 2009-10 in the wake of the global recession in 2008, which made both global and Indian companies cut back on their IT spending. 

The figures were compiled by IT industry magazine Dataquest, the flagship publication of media house CyberMedia, which conducts an annual research study on the state of the industry. 

According to the findings, exports accounted for two-thirds (66.4 per cent) of the industry's revenues, while the domestic market accounted for the remaining one-third (33.6 per cent) in 2010-11. 

However, revenues from the domestic market experienced higher growth than exports in the financial year. Domestic IT revenues grew by 23 per cent to Rs 147,152 crore in FY'11, while exports clocked 17 per cent growth to Rs 291,144 crore. 

While IT services exports grew by 21 per cent in FY'11 (compared to 6 per cent in FY'10) and engineering services exports grew by 22 per cent (compared to 6 per cent in the previous year), BPO exports growth slowed down to just 7 per cent, compared to 13 per cent in the previous fiscal. 

Total services exports from India stood at $64 billion in FY'11, including IT software/services and BPO. 

"The slowdown in 2009 and 2010 made the industry more efficient and mature. With the growth now back, the Indian IT industry can look forward to more depth, innovation and global spread in 2011-12," said Pradeep Gupta, the Chairman of CyberMedia India. 

Hewlett-Packard India was the largest IT player in the domestic market, while TCS was the largest exporter from India and also the largest company across all categories. 

Within the Indian domestic market, computer hardware sales jumped by 28 per cent. Software and services revenues grew by 19 per cent each, clearly indicating that enterprises have resumed their spend on new infrastructure creation and hardware replacement. 


However, certain segments within software, such as business intelligence (BI), did particularly well. BI grew at 38 per cent. 

The segment, which had grown by 44 per cent in FY'10, is the new focus for investment among large enterprise CIOs, as top executives are now relying more and more on analytics to take business decisions, Dataquest notes. 

The research also reveals that most of the consumer technology segments, such as laptops, smartphones, and storage devices (MP3 players, digital cameras, consumer storage media), recorded impressive growth in FY'11. 

Smartphones (revenues of Rs 8,796 crore) experienced the maximum growth in revenue terms across all categories, at 97 per cent. Computer hardware sales of Rs 29,151 crore included servers (Rs 2,709 crore), desktop computers (Rs 13,341 crore) and laptop computers (Rs 13,301 crore). 

The Top 7 IT companies notched up revenues of over Rs 10,000 crore each, namely TCS (Rs 29,801 crore); Infosys (Rs 25,477 crore); Cognizant (Rs 21,393 crore); Wipro (Rs 19,421 crore); Hewlett-Packard (Rs 19,022 crore); HCL Technologies (Rs 13,264 crore) and HCL Infosystems (Rs 11,773 crore), totalling Rs 140,151 crore.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

Souring bank loans, car sales fuel India economic gloom - Reuters -

Worrisome signs ahead. The govt is sleeping at the wheel. Hope the govt changes before we crash


----------



## Quick MIK

Floor rent at Delhi Auto Expo is second only to Shanghai

Global majors flocking with investment plans of over Rs 2,000cr.


----------



## DarK-LorD

India-Russia forum on trade, investment opens in Moscow.
Vladimir Radyuhin

Russia still hopes the Kudankulam power plant can be started up this year despite continuing protests by local residents. &#8220;The commissioning of unit one of the power station is scheduled for the end of this year, and unit two should go online six months later,&#8221; said Russia&#8217;s Deputy Prime Minister Sergei Ivanov. He added that talks are being finalised on a contract to build units three and four at Kudankulam.

Mr. Ivanov co-chaired the opening session at an Indo-Russian forum on trade and investment in Moscow on Thursday with Commerce and Industry Minister Anand Sharma. The Russian deputy premier apparently was using outdated information on Kudankulam. Atomstroiexport, the Russian company building two reactors at Kudankulam, said the commissioning of the Kudankulam reactors was likely to be rescheduled because of the protests.

The Nuclear Power Corporation of India, which partners Atomstroiexport in the Kudankulam project, said on its website the new deadline for operationalising unit one is March 2012 and unit II is December 2012. Mr. Ivanov regretted the fact that India had not yet joined Russia as a full-fledged partner in the GLONASS space navigation system. &#8220;We see India as a strong and leading partner, but regrettably still a potential partner, in the commercial uses of GLONASS,&#8221; he told the Indo-Russian forum.

Russia regards India as a key market for its nuclear energy technologies and equipment, the Russian deputy premier said. He noted good prospects in bilateral cooperation in pharmaceuticals and invited Indian pharma companies to set up production in Russia. Mr. Ivanov also identified telecommunications and machine-building as priority areas for Indo-Russian cooperation.

The Hindu : News / National : India-Russia forum on trade, investment opens in Moscow


----------



## Varad

*SAARC: India slashes sensitive list for LDCs*

*In a major trade liberalisation effort in South Asia, India on Thursday drastically slashed the sensitive list for Least Developed Countries under South Asian Free Trade Area (SAFTA) from 480 tariff lines to just 25 under which zero basic customs duty will be given for all the removed items.*

Prime Minister Manmohan Singh made this declaration to a thunderous applause from the Heads of Government and State at the inauguration of the 17th Summit of the eight-nation SAARC grouping. *Leaders of Bangladesh, Bhutan, Maldives and Nepal which comprise the Least Developed Countries (LDC) in South Asia were among those present to hear Dr. Singh&#8217;s announcement.
*
In his speech that was heard with rapt attention, Dr. Singh also said that he recognised that non-tariff barriers were an area of concern and India was committed to the idea of free and balanced growth of trade in South Asia.

Emphasising that integration of SAARC economies should move faster at a comfortable pace, he said India has special responsibilities that flow from the geography of the region and the size of its economy and market.

&#8220;I am happy to announce that, in a major trade liberalisation effort, the Government of India has issued a notification to reduce the Sensitive List for the Least Developed Countries under the South Asian Free Trade Area Agreement from 480 tariff lines to 25 tariff lines. Zero basic customs duty access will be given for all items removed with immediate effect,&#8221; he said.

With &#8216;Building Bridges&#8217; as its theme, the Summit hosted by Maldives in the southern most point of the island lying south of equator, is being attended by Pakistan Prime Minister Yousuf Raza Gilani, Sri Lankan President Mahinda Rajapaksa and Bangladesh Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina among others.

The Hindu : Business / Economy : SAARC: India slashes sensitive list for LDCs

---------- Post added at 07:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:09 PM ----------

*India, Korea to begin negotiations to tweak comprehensive economic pact*

The Comprehensive Economic Partnership Agreement between India and Korea came into force on January 1, 2010, but now both sides are getting ready for fresh negotiations.

The reason: lot of things have happened on both sides that the tariffs agreed under the pact have lost their relevance.

On a number of items covered by the pact, agreed tariffs are higher than what India has offered on Most Favoured Nation basis to many other countries.

On its part, Korea has since concluded free trade pacts with the US and the European Union at better terms, Korea's Ambassador to India, Mr Kim Joong Keun, told Business Line today.

Looking at the CEPA afresh is also likely to address the issue of the skew in trade against India.

In 2010, India imported goods worth $11.4 billion and in the first eight months of the calendar 2011, bought $8.5 billion. But India's exports to Korea in 2010 was $5.6 billion, which rose to $5.5 billion in the first eight months of 2011.

A research paper presented at a Indo-Korea dialogue conference organised here today by the Indian Council for Research on International Economic Relations (ICRIER) notes that a further 10 per cent reduction in tariff on all items except agriculture and fishery products would increase Korea's exports to India by $180 million. But it will also lead to increase in India's exports by $ 600 million.

KOREAN RE-UNIFICATION

Asked when a reunification of North and South Korea would happen, Ambassador Mr Kim said, &#8220;not long from now.&#8221;

Asked about the effect of the merger of the two countries on India, he said that a unified Korea would give Indian companies huge opportunities to invest.

Korea was split into two in the 1950s and the North went into the communist fold during the Cold War.

After the Cold War ended in the late 1980s, North Korea ceased to get concessions from the Warsaw Pact countries, such as cheaper crude oil and as a result, the North Korean economy went into a tailspin.

However, North Korea is a resource-rich country. Ambassador Mr Kim noted that the country had in abundance two of the three factors of production &#8212; land and labour. &#8220;You (India) can bring in capital,&#8221; he said.

Business Line : Industry & Economy News : India, Korea to begin negotiations to tweak comprehensive economic pact


----------



## IndoCarib

India Doubles Solar-Power Installation Target as Industry Booms - Bloomberg

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Quick MIK

S&P differs with Moody's, upgrades Indian banking sector - PTI -


Jhajjar plant boosts NTPC's capacity to 35,354 MW

With the commissioning of 500 MW Unit-II of Indira Gandhi Super Thermal Power Project at Jhajjar, NTPC's installed capacity has increased to 35,354 MW. TThe Unit-II was commissioned on November 5. The project is a joint venture between NTPC and the governments of Haryana and Delhi.The state-run major is aiming a generation capacity of more than 1,28,000 MW by 2032.


----------



## IndoCarib

Indian entrepreneurs showcase their technology products start-ups on global platforms - The Economic Times


----------



## Quick MIK

Industrial output hits 24-month low at 1.8%


----------



## IndoCarib

India's Internet Growth Fuels Net-Based Businesses | South Asia | English


----------



## IndoCarib

After three week's raise, India's annual food inflation rate for the week ended October 29 continued to be in double digits and fell to 11.81 percent, on lower prices of milk, egg, fish, fruits, rice, wheat and onion.

Annual inflation rate of food article prices, as measured by the wholesale price index, or WPI, (with base year 2004-05) for the week ended October 29 declined to 11.81 percent from 12.21 in the preceding week. 

India's Food Inflation Rate Eases


----------



## Quick MIK

The State-run mineral giant NMDC has struck it rich when it unearthed a 37.68 carat diamond the biggest ever gem produced from the legendary diamond mines in Panna in Madhya Pradesh.The experts have valued this gem recovered recently from the NMDC mine somewhere between Rs 2.5 and 5 crore.

 Biggest ever diamond unearthed from Panna

Forex reserves drop by $5.72 b to $314.6 b


----------



## Vinod2070

Building an $85-trillion Indian economy - The Economic Times

*Building an $85-trillion Indian economy*









> According to a study by US banking group Citi, India will be the world's largest economy within 39 years. Indian GDP in 2050, measured by purchasing power parity (PPP), will be $85.97 trillion. China, in second place, will have a GDP of $ 80.02 trillion and the US $ 39.07 trillion (see chart).
> 
> With an estimated population in 2050 of 1.63 billion, India will thus have a per capita income of over $53,000 - in the range of today's wealthiest countries like Switzerland and Norway. Sounds too good to be true? Of course it is.



This needs us to grow at 8.1% for 4 decades. Definitely achievable.

We just need to get our act together and the future belongs to India and Asia.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Varad

*India initiates major free trade move in SAARC*

Addu: In a major boost to its trade liberalisation effort, India yesterday reduced its sensitive list for least developed countries to 25 from 480 and said zero basic customs duty access would be given to all the removed items.
"I am happy to announce that, in a major trade liberalisation effort, the government of India has issued a notification to reduce the sensitive list for the least developed countries under the South Asian Free Trade Area Agreement from 480 tariff lines to 25 tariff lines," Prime Minister Manmohan Singh, in his address at the South Asian Association for Regional Cooperation (Saarc) summit, to loud applause.
"Zero basic customs duty access will be given for all items removed with immediate effect," he added.
&#8216;Free growth'

Under the Safta agreement, member countries are allowed to retain a &#8216;sensitive list' that are not offered for concessional treatment. Now least developed countries like Bangladesh, Bhutan and Nepal will have increased access to Indian markets. Tariff line refers to a category in a country's tariff schedule.
Singh said he recognised that non-tariff barriers were an area of concern. "India is committed to the idea of free and balanced growth of trade in South Asia. Competition begins at home. Our industries have to learn to compete if our economies are to have a future in this globalised world that we live in," he said.
As per the Safta agreement, non-LDCs that include India, Pakistan and Sri Lanka, are required to reduce their tariff to five per cent by 2013, while LDCs are required to reduce tariff to this level by 2016.
For non-LDCs India maintains 865 tariff lines under sensitive list while Pakistan has 1,169 items. Among the other members Sri Lanka has 1,065; Bangladesh 1,254, Bhutan 157; Maldives 671 and Nepal 1,313 tariff lines under sensitive list.
Noting that all South Asian nations could benefit from the respective comparative advantages, he said these include the hydropower and natural resource endowments, possibilities of earnings from transit, marine resources, scientific and technological base and above all young population, which will drive consumption and investment in the years ahead.
&#8216;Uncalled for burden'
"We should expedite the finalisation of the Saarc Agreement on Investment," he told the heads of states and governments of the eight member-nations.
Pointing out that the Saarc summit had come at a time when the global economy was under acute stress, Singh said this had imposed "a fresh and entirely uncalled for burden" on the region's development efforts.
"We hope the leaders of the major economies, particularly in the Eurozone, will show the wisdom and will that are required to revive the global economy," he said. Singh last week ago attended the G20 meet at Cannes in France, where the Eurozone issues drew much attention.
"The world economy is going to take time to recover. In the meantime, developing countries like ours will be squeezed for capital, investments and markets for our exports," he said.

gulfnews : India initiates major free trade move in SAARC


----------



## Varad

*Vodafone India revenue up at 2.11 bn pounds*

Even with a 11.6 per cent drop in net profit, global telecom giant Vodafone is upbeat and has increased its annual forecast on the back of strong growth in emerging markets like India.

Revenues from India stood at 2.11 billion pounds for the six months ended September 2011 as compared to 1.87 billion pounds in the same period last year.

"Service revenue in India grew by 18.4 per cent, driven by a 25.5 per cent increase in the customer base, strong growth in incoming and outgoing voice minutes and 66.1 per cent growth in data revenue," Vodafone said in a statement.

Growth also benefitted from operators starting to charge for SMS termination in Q2, it added.

Overall, Vodafone Group reported 11.6 per cent drop in net profit to 6.6 billion pounds for the six months ended September 30, 2011 as against 7.5 billion pounds during the same period last year.

The group revenue was, however, up 4.05 per cent in H1 2011 to 23.52 billion pounds, helped by growth in emerging markets.

Vodafone has also upped its annual guidance on the back of the strong performance in these markets. From a guidance of 11 billion pounds to 11.8 billion pounds indicated earlier this year, Vodafone now expects the adjusted operating profit to be in the range of 11.4 billion pounds to 11.8 billion pounds.

Vodafone India revenue up at 2.11 bn pounds - Business Today - Business News


----------



## Varad

*Japan's Mitsubishi Heavy sets up India venture*

MUMBAI &#8212; Japanese industries giant Mitsubishi Heavy on Thursday announced a joint venture with India's Anupam Industries to make port cranes and other equipment for the domestic and global markets.
The two companies said in a statement that they will invest a total of 1.88 billion rupees ($38 million) in the new venture, which will be called Anupam-MHI Industries Ltd.
Anupam, which is India's largest overhead crane manufacturer, will hold a 51 percent stake while shipbuilding-to-machinery manufacturer Mitsubishi Heavy will hold the balance.
The venture plans to set up two plants in Anand, in the western state of Gujarat, to make port cranes and material-handling equipment.
Operations are set to start in the first half of 2012, officials told reporters.
"We expect to see significant growth in the port crane and equipment market in India, alongside the Middle East, Africa and Latin America," said the chairman of the new venture, Kanji Obata.
The company has already bagged two orders -- one from the state-owned Jawaharlal Nehru Port Trust in Mumbai and another from the private Krishnapatnam port in the southern state of Andhra Pradesh.
The combined orders are worth three billion rupees, the companies said.

AFP: Japan&#39;s Mitsubishi Heavy sets up India venture


----------



## IndoCarib

With $85 trillion, how India can become world's largest economy - The Economic Times


----------



## Varad

*India Inc told to invest 1% of GDP towards R and D*

The Centre has proposed to increase private sector participation in industrial Research and Development activities from the present 0.24 per cent to at least one per cent in the near future.

Union Minister of State for Science & Technology Ashwani Kumar said unlike the developed countries and other emerging economies like China, the share of private sector in R&D expenditure is only about 24 per cent, while the remaining three-fourths is accounted for by the public sector. As per the data available the current private sector investment in R&D is pegged at Rs 720 crore, he noted.

He said investments of thepublic sector into R&D through its various wings was about Rs 2,000 crore, inclusive of non-plan expenditure. Kumar held a wide ranging interaction with CEOs and members of CII (Confederation of Indian Industry) on the sidelines of Indian Economic Summit of the World Economic forum.

The discussions examined issues and remedies in terms of incentives policy changes and implementation mechanism required to step up India&#8217;s gross expenditure in R&D. Ashwani Kumar said the Centre plans to increase India&#8217;s gross expenditure on R&D of 2 per cent of GDP at the end of 12th Five Year Plan.

India Inc told to invest 1% of GDP towards R and D

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Varad

*Tyre exports up 30% in Apr-Sept*

Despite the global economic slowdown, tyre exports from India increased 30 per cent in the first half (H1) of the current financial year, according to the latest data by the Automotive Tyre Manufacturers Association (Atma). During April-September period, 3.7 million tyres were shipped as against 2.9 million tyres in the same period of the last financial year. The average monthly exports increased to 631,032 tyres as against 486,608 tyres in the same period last year.

Two-wheeler tyres (scotters and moped) recorded the highest growth of 125 per cent, while off-the-road tyre (OTR) segment increased 95 per cent. A total of 41,808 scooter tyres were shipped as against 18,600 in H1 last year and 109,878 OTR tyres were exported as against 56,484 tyres during the period, according to Atma data. Passenger car tyre exports increased 40 per cent to 731,676 as against 521,490 tyres in April-September period of the last financial year. The average monthly exports in this segment was 121,946. Exports of truck and bus tyres also recorded growth of 27 per cent. The total shipments in this flagship segment were 1.1 million as against 875,000 last year.

Except jeep, tractor (rear) and industrial segments, all other types of tyres recorded a positive growth in exports. Around 830,000 light commercial vehicle (LCV) tyres were shipped as against 650,000, registering a growth of 29 per cent. Three-wheeler segment recorded 38 per cent growth, while motorcycle segment registered 13 per cent rise in exports during the period, Atma data said.

Production recorded a narrow growth in major tyre segments though overall production in H1 increased 10 per cent. Total production of tyres in all segments was 63 million tyres as against 57 million in the same period of 2010-11. A total of 4.2 million three-wheeler tyres were produced, increasing 24 per cent, while 20 per cent increase was recorded in the production of LCV tyres. Total production in LCV segment was 3.4 million.

A slowdown in growth was recorded in truck and bus segment at just three per cent increase, while passenger car segment registered 7 per cent growth in H1 of the current financial year. The total truck and bus tyres produced were 7.8 million tyres as against 7.2 million and passenger car tyre production increased to 13.2 million as against 12 million last year. Motorcycle tyre production increased nine per cent while that in the OTR segment increased eight per cent, according to the data. The average monthly production among all categories of tyres was 10.4 million tyres. In September, production recorded zero growth indicating a slowdown in the coming months.

Exports in the month shot up sharply at 21 per cent. A drop in the sale of passenger cars is seriously affecting the production of tyres. Also, the demand from the original equipment sector is rather slow when compared to the re-placement sector, thus, affecting the sales.






Tyre exports up 30% in Apr-Sept


----------



## 53fd

*India industrial output growth hits two-year low:*



> NEW DELHI &#8212; India's industrial output growth skidded to a two-year low in September, data showed Friday, as a string of interest rate rises took their toll on Asia's third-largest economy.
> 
> The country's 1.9 percent industrial expansion in September undershot market forecasts of a 3.5 percent jump and added to a gloomy picture of an economy that is losing traction due to 13 interest rate hikes since March 2010.
> 
> "There's a clear slowdown, definitely monetary policy is biting," D.K. Joshi, chief economist at leading Indian credit rating agency Crisil, told AFP.
> 
> The sluggish output figures, the weakest since September 2009, also undercut hopes that emerging markets such as India can power global growth as Europe and the United States struggle.
> 
> Earlier this week, neighbouring China reported industrial output rose 13.2 percent year-on-year in the first 10 months of 2011, slower than the 14.2 percent growth recorded in the first nine months of the year.
> 
> India's manufacturing production rose 2.1 percent in September, but output of capital goods such as factory equipment -- a key pointer to future activity -- as well as consumer goods and mines all shrank.
> 
> "We are concerned that the pace of growth in the economy has gone down," senior government economic planning advisor Montek Singh Ahluwalia said.
> 
> The weak figures buttressed expectations that India's hawkish central bank would pause in hiking rates to combat inflation even though it remains stubbornly high at nearly 10 percent, analysts said.
> 
> The bank signalled that last month's quarter-point rate rise could be the last for 2011 and that worries about growth would assume greater prominence.
> 
> The Reserve Bank of India's anti-inflation battle has been one of the most aggressive globally, but has had little obvious impact.
> On Friday, food inflation fell nearly half a percentage point from the previous week but still stood at a hefty 11.81 percent for the week.
> 
> Overall inflation, measured monthly, stands at 9.72 percent with some analysts expecting a slight rise when figures are released next week.
> 
> Even with high inflation, "with the global economic scenario also deteriorating, the central bank should not only pause but begin to reverse its interest hikes," said Chandrajit Banerjee, director general of the Confederation of Indian Industry, which lobbies on behalf of companies.
> 
> Banerjee warned about the impact of the rate rises on investment and demand but economists said the central bank was unlikely to start unwinding the rate hikes.
> 
> "With inflation still elevated and susceptible to upside risks, the central bank is not about to cut rates and will keep them at current levels for an extended period of time," said HSBC chief India economist Leif Eskesen.
> 
> The Reserve Bank has revised its estimates for economic growth for this financial year to March 2012 to 7.6 percent, down from an earlier 8.0 percent, saying the economy is "clearly seeing slowing growth."
> 
> But many economists estimate growth could be seven percent or even lower.
> 
> The string of rate rises has weakened consumer demand during the ongoing festive season across a range of sectors, from cars to property, as loans become costlier while inflation erodes incomes.
> 
> The latest figures cap a string of data showing the economy losing ground. Car sales in October fell nearly 24 percent, the most in close to 11 years, while October's annual export growth was the slowest in two years.
> 
> The weakening economy has put pressure on federal finances with doubts mounting about the government's ability to meet its goal of containing the fiscal deficit to 4.6 percent of gross domestic product as tax revenues fall.
> 
> The central bank made it clear reducing inflation was its top priority and "if growth had to moderate that was the price," Brian Jackson, senior emerging markets strategist at Royal Bank of Canada in Hong Kong, told AFP.
> 
> "Now, in general, a slowdown is going on," he said.



AFP: India industrial output growth hits two-year low


----------



## Varad

*FY12 export target of $300bn still doable: Commerce secy*

India's export story is starting to lose sheen. Exports have grown just 11% in October, while imports have surged over 20%, a development that pushed trade deficit to record high of USD 20 billion.
Despite the downtrend in exports, commerce secretary Rahul Khullar says, the USD 300 billion target for FY12 is still within reach. However, he warns that if something untoward happens, either in US or in Europe or elsewhere, then the knock-off and contagion effects will hit everybody.
In an interview to CNBC-TV18&#8217;s Siddharth Zarabi, Khullar says, there is no further scope for additional sops for industry. "We have already done what we could," he adds.

FY12 export target of $300bn still doable: Commerce secy - CNBC-TV18 -


----------



## Varad

*Gujarat lags in FDI, gets only 2.5% of total inflows*

Industrial investment may be pouring into Gujarat, and the state may be growing at a fast rate, but it continues to lag behind other industrialised states of the nation in attracting Foreign Direct Investment (FDI). This is evident from the state&#8217;s lowly share of only 2.5% of the total FDI inflows in the country between April and August in the current year.

Data released by the Union department of industrial policy & promotion shows that Gujarat attracted FDI of Rs1,908 crore ($426 million) in April-August 2011 and was ranked fifth among all states in this area.

T*he total FDI in the country, in the same period, stood at Rs77,864 crore ($17.37 billion) which means that Gujarat attracted only 2.5% of the total inflows. This, at a time, when FDI inflows in the country have nearly doubled when compared with the previous year.Maharashtra, which is planning an industrial policy on the lines of Gujarat to attract investment, attracted FDI to the tune of a whopping Rs28,124 crore ($ 6.26 billion), i.e. 36% of the total inflows.
*
Delhi, parts of UP, and Haryana, attracted Rs22,272 crore ($ 4.98 billion) worth of FDI, i.e. around 29%.

Minister of state for finance, Saurabh Patel, said that Gujarat was poised to attract higher FDI.

A senior government official, requesting anonymity, said, &#8220;The major industrial investments, which are driving Gujarat&#8217;s growth, are from domestic sources. FDI in the state has been traditionally lower. However, inflows this year are likely to be much higher than in previous years.&#8221; He pointed out that FDI inflows in the state are set to go up over the next few months after automobile majors Ford and Peugeot start work on their car manufacturing plants. Both the companies have announced investments of Rs4,000 crore over three years.

Gujarat had attracted FDI to the tune of Rs3,294 crore in 2010-11, while it was worth Rs3,876 crore in 2009-10. Officials said that FDI inflows this year would be significantly higher. According to DIPP, Karnataka attracted FDI worth Rs3,844 crore ($ 858 million) in the same period, the third highest, followed by Tamil Nadu with Rs3,177 crore ($715 million ). Andhra Pradesh was ranked sixth with FDI of Rs1,836 crore ($412 million), while West Bengal attracted FDI to the tune of Rs1,393 crore ($312 million).

The sector-wise breakup of FDI in different states was not available, but the highest investments were in the services sector, telecommunications, drugs & pharma, automobiles, computer software & hardware, power and petroleum among others.

Gujarat lags in FDI, gets only 2.5% of total inflows - India - DNA


----------



## SpArK

Unisafe forays into India; aims Rs 800 cr sales in 5 yrs - NDTV Profit


----------



## SpArK

*A new horizon for Korea-India ties*


India and South Korea have almost equal GDPs and rank among the world&#8217;s top 14 economies, showing highly commendable growth performance in the past two decades. In recent years, the countries have been deeply committed to sharing common values on democracy, the market economic system, outward and global orientation, and putting an emphasis on high-level learning in an IT environment. 

The countries share past colonial experiences as well. And both belong to the G-20, playing an important role in shaping a new global economic architecture. Against this backdrop, it was historic and significant that Korea and India enforced the Comprehensive Economic Partnership Agreement (CEPA) in January of 2010. The almost two-year-old bilateral CEPA has provisions for the substantial reduction of both tariffs and non-tariff barriers in a phased manner.

Despite their many similarities, India and Korea have almost opposite factor endowments in terms of land and population. Until the late 1980s, the two countries pursued different paradigms of development; while India pursued an inward-looking development path, Korea followed an outward-looking development strategy. 

As a result, the two countries show differences over time in their stages of industrial development, manpower development, and trade and investment liberalization regimes. In light of the inherent differences in both economies, the CEPA opened up new opportunities to deepen bilateral relations on trade, investment, and R&D collaborations with the free movement of professionals.

In this context, the 10th India-Korea Dialogue organized by the Seoul Forum for International Affairs (SFIA) and the Indian Council for Research on International Economic Relations (ICRIER), was held in Chennai last week with a focus on post-CEPA evaluation and further utilization. It turned out to be very timely and productive. 

Since the historic effectuation of the Korea-India CEPA, Korea&#8217;s exports and imports to and from India increased sharply in 2010 &#8213; by 43 percent and 37 percent, respectively &#8213; compared to 2009&#8217;s performance, amounting to $11.4 billion and $5.6 billion. Given this immediate visible increase in bilateral trade, the two countries must work together to make the agreement of higher quality than the original through active implementation of the agreement by establishing necessary institutional and administrative measures. 

It is well known that the Indian economy has grown by 7-8 percent annually in the past several years to provide an important engine of global growth alongside China while the U.S. and most EU economies were severely hit by the recent global economic meltdown and subsequent sovereign debt problems. As the silver lining amid a gloomy world economic outlook, China and India, the most populous two nations, recorded 10 and 7.6 percent growth, respectively, last year. China is rapidly aging but India maintains the youngest population structure. With a rising per capita income, India offers a blue ocean in the domestic market. 

Beyond the inherent expanding of market access to manufactured goods to each other&#8217;s economy, the two countries need to work on collaborative measures for respective service sector development not only to upgrade their economic structure but also to create jobs. It is well known that India and Korea have comparative advantages in the IT sector, India being an IT soft powerhouse and Korea being an IT hard power. A synergistic combination of the two in this IT era is likely to bring in tremendous value-added to both economies.

For example, the Delhi-Mumbai Industrial Complex, an ambitious corridor for India&#8217;s future growth pole in the global information age, requires a variety of collaborations between the two countries. Korea has rich experiences in modern SOC development projects overseas as well as IT-based new town developments domestically. 

Both countries have already proven that the Hyundai Automotive Plant in Chennai and India&#8217;s Tata Daewoo in Gunsan have been excellent examples of bilateral business success. India&#8217;s back office functions and competitive cloud computing service in its finance sector and Korea&#8217;s new initiative to become a regional financial hub could be effectively combined to ensure much-needed financial development in both countries. Indeed, both India and Korea, as likeminded economies, can create an &#8220;Asian knowledge platform&#8221; to benefit themselves and Asia as a whole.

The writer is currently the Foreign Investment Ombudsman and Chair of the Presidential Regulatory Reform Committee.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

India announces $100 million Standby Credit Facility to Maldives - India - DNA


Prime Minister Manmohan Singh Saturday announced a USD 100 million Standby Credit Facility to Maldives and a number of other key initiatives, including building the capacity of Maldivian security forces, boosting India's ties with this strategic island nation.

The crucial decisions, taken during talks between Singh and Maldivian President Mohamed Nasheed in Male, assume significance as these reflect India's growing outreach towards the tiny island nation in the Indian Ocean amidst attempts by China to make inroads rapidly in the region.

Recognising the common threat from terrorism and piracy, the two sides decided to undertake coordinated patrolling and aerial surveillance, exchange information and develop an effective legal framework against these.

Singh, who was here primarily for the 17th SAARC Summit, was accorded a rare honour when he addressed the 'People's Majlis' (Maldivian Parliament), becoming the first foreign head of government or State to do so in its history of 78 years.

The two sides signed six agreements, including a historic framework accord on development cooperation and a pact under which India will extend a Standby Credit Facility of USD 100 million to help stabilise Maldivian fiscal position.

The new Standby Credit Agreement would significantly enhance infrastructure and capacities in Maldives.

The Framework Agreement on Cooperation for Development is a blue print for cooperation in areas such as trade and investment, food security, fisheries development, tourism, transportation, information technology, new and renewable energy, communications and enhancing connectivity by air and sea.

Singh, who is the first Indian Prime Minister to visit Maldives in eight years, noted that terrorism, extremism and piracy were the common threats to the two countries.

Among the pacts signed was an MoU on Combating International Terrorism, Trans-National Crime, Illicit Drug Trafficking and Enhancing Bilateral Cooperation in Capacity Building, Disaster Management and Coastal Security.

An agreement on the transfer of the sentenced persons was also signed between India and Maldives to facilitate the social rehabilitation of sentenced persons in their own countries. It provides nationals of either country, who have been convicted and sentenced, the opportunity to serve their sentences within their own society.

Singh said India will help build capacity within Maldives by supporting the construction of a National Police Academy.

"Our two countries have agreed upon a multi-pronged approach to deal with these problems," he told the Maldivian lawmakers.

A Joint Statement issued after the talks said, "the two leaders agreed to strengthen cooperation to enhance maritime security in the Indian Ocean Region through coordinated and aerial surveillance, exchange of information, capacity building and the development of an effective legal framework against piracy."

After the agreement-signing ceremony, Singh told a joint press conference that the two leaders discussed all issues, including the future cooperation in the bilateral partnership as also the cooperation which was already on a high growth trajectory.

On his part, President Nasheed thanked Singh for the framework agreement of cooperation on a number of areas that will be beneficial to both the countries and go a long way in Indian assistance to Maldives' development and progress.

The other pacts signed included one on renovation of the Indira Gandhi Memorial Hospital, the main referral hospital in Maldives. Singh said work would be taken up on full swing and India expects to hand over the renovated facility by May 2013.

The two leaders reaffirmed their unequivocal and uncompromising position against terrorism in all its forms and manifestations, the joint statement said.

Recognising that their security interests are interlinked in the region, they reiterated their assurance that each side would be sensitive to the concerns of the other on the issue and that their respective territories would not be allowed for any activity inimical to the other and by any quarter.

India also extended a Line of Credit (LOC) of USD 40 million to Maldives for the construction of 500 housing units.

Both sides agreed to undertake measures to strengthen links in the banking and financial sectors, including by improving credit and insurance facilities and assistance in the establishment of development finance institutions.

It was agreed to enhance connectivity by air and sea, in particular through shipping links and ferry services. The two leaders directed officials to expeditiously work towards starting a regular passenger-cum-cargo ferry service between Kochi and Male and other destinations between the two nations.

Singh announced that India would undertake a feasibility study on the development of the regional port in Kulduffushi in Maldives. The two leaders also directed that direct flights between Mumbai/Delhi- Male sectors be operationalised soon.

The two leaders recognised the need to pursue reform of the main UN bodies, including the revitalisation of the UN General Assembly and expansion of the UN Security Council.

Nasheed reiterated his country's support for India's candidature for permanent membership of an expanded and reformed UN Security Council.


----------



## IndoCarib

India to grow at 7.6% in '12 despite industrial slowdown: Citi - NDTV Profit

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Varad

*Ease FDI norms in aviation sector: ASSOCHAM*


With Kingfisher Airlines facing serious financial crisis and most others making losses, an industry chamber on Sunday said the government needs to rationalise taxes on the aviation sector and ease FDI norms to allow foreign airlines to pick up stake in Indian carriers.

" The government allows FDI of up to 49% in Indian carriers. However, foreign airlines are not allowed to invest directly or indirectly in domestic carriers, a rule the government should scrap for healthy growth of civil aviation sector," ASSOCHAM secretary general D S Rawat said.

"But major private and government-owned airlines like Air India, Jet Airways, Kingfisher Airlines and SpiceJet have flown into debt turbulence due to elevated fuel costs and fierce price wars.

"Airlines could suffer losses worth about Rs 15,000 crore in the current financial year with Air India alone likely to account for more than half of it," Rawat said.

The airline industry, he said, required fresh funds and there would be a question mark on their survival if they are unable to raise them.



The statement could be music to the ears of Kingfisher owner Vijay Mallya who has himself been raising this demand for several months now. However, other carriers like Jet Airways have been opposed to it.

Asking the government to formulate a new civil aviation policy, Rawat said in a report that the aviation industry has all ingredients to grow but airlines were facing huge losses as over one-third of operating costs were due to the price of aviation turbine fuel which was heavily taxed.

To keep pace with the booming passenger and cargo traffic, the industry needs an investment of Rs 1.5 lakh crore over the next 15 years, the ASSOCHAM official said.

Ease FDI norms in aviation sector: ASSOCHAM - Hindustan Times


----------



## 53fd

*India has seen jobless growth, says top adviser:*



> India may have grown at over eight percent, but a top adviser has expressed concern over the "stagnant employment situation", saying the country with 40 million unemployed people witnessed "jobless growth" during the Eleventh Five Year Plan period from 2007-08 to 2011-12.
> 
> "The only explanation for an almost stagnant employment situation is simply that not enough jobs are available in the economy, even with an eight percent plus growth rate," National Advisory Council member N.C. Saxena told IANS in an interview.
> 
> "The Eleventh Five Year Plan witnessed jobless growth," he said.
> 
> Saxena, a retired bureaucrat, said the government's argument that more young people are now attending educational institutions fails to explain "why there are still 40 million unemployed people in the country (according to the Current Daily Status figures of National Sample Survey Organisation 66th round), who should have got the jobs if the economy was creating them."
> 
> He has flagged the issue for consideration of NAC chairperson Sonia Gandhi, who also heads the Congress-led United Progressive Alliance.
> 
> Pointing out a flaw in policy implementation, Saxena said "the government could create only one million jobs against a target of 50 million jobs during the Eleventh Plan period and has now set a near impossible target of creating 60 million jobs during the Twelfth Five Year Plan (2012-13 to 2016-17).
> 
> According to Saxena, a former member secretary with the Planning Commission, the number of actual workers during 2007-08 to 2011-12, when the Indian economy was growing rapidly, increased just by a million.
> 
> In contrast, the number of people in the age group 15-59 years increased by about 50 million during the period.
> 
> He pointed to a lacuna in the demographic dividend theory of the government - that the pool of people in the working age group can be used productively in an economy, saying the number of people in the labour force actually declined from 470.1 million in 2004-05 to 469.9 million people in 2009-10.
> 
> "This means the Plans completely failed as there has not been any significant increase in employment opportunities. Against this, the number of non-workers in the age group 15-59 years soared," said Saxena.
> 
> Suggesting a relook at policy implementation, Saxena further said "one has to examine whether macro policies in India have been pro-employment and pro-poor in the post reform period".
> 
> Offering a solution, Saxena expressed hope that "the National Council for Skill Development under the prime minister makes skill development among youth a national priority."
> 
> Besides the creation of new jobs, he said, the government should also aim at improving the quality of employment in the unorganised sector in which nearly 92 percent of the work force is engaged.



India has seen jobless growth, says top adviser - India - DNA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Varad

*Vietnam&#8217;s pepper output fall raises export hopes for India*

Vietnam, which emerged as the major pepper producer and exporter by the turn of last century, dislodging India as the leader in global pepper trade, is experiencing a drop in the production and a low stock of the commodity. The production projections in near future are not encouraging either. Crop projections in countries such as Brazil and Indonesia are also low. So is the carryover stock in these two countries. Other than Vietnam and India, other main pepper producing countries include, Brazil, Indonesia, Malaysia, Sri Lanka, China and Ecuador.

Vietnam now being the largest producer and exporter of pepper, and Brazil and Indonesia being two other major producers, any development in Vietnam, Indonesia or Brazil &#8212; be it with regard to production, harvesting, or quality &#8212; is bound to have some effect on the pepper market in India and elsewhere. And that&#8217;s exactly what is happening. The current low level of production and low carryover stocks in these three countries are raising export hopes from India in the months to come.

&#8220;According to reports, Vietnam is having low stocks. There are estimates that the production is also expected to fall this year. Brazil and Indonesian crop is expected to be lower. Low carryover stock in Brazil and Indonesia is likely to raise exports here in coming months. Latest reports from Spice Board of India indicates the likely pepper exports for the period April-August 2011 have risen by 12 per cent to 8.750 mt in 2011 from 7,800 mt in 2010 same period,&#8221; Religare Commodities, said in its latest report on pepper.

The report said, &#8220;Exports and domestic demand from north India remained good. Traders expect that with low stocks, lower global production and rising export demand, the trend is likely to remain bullish for the commodity from a medium to long-term point of view. Strengthening in the Dollar vs Re rates could have beneficial impact on the export front. But short-term correction possibilities remain.&#8221;

Interestingly, production of pepper in India is predicted to be lower. However, this increased export demand can be met even with a lower production, thanks to a dip in domestic consumption.

According to International Pepper Community (IPC) figures, Indian production during 2010-11 is pegged around 48,000 tonne as against 50,000 tonne during 2009-10. And Indian consumption during 2011 is estimated around 40,000 tonne and carry-over stock at the beginning of year at 14,500. Consumption is seen lower by 10 per cent probably due to higher prices of pepper.

Directorate of Cocoa, Areca nut and Spices Development (DASD) also predicted a lower production for the next year. According to DASD, Indian pepper output during the new crop season (2011-12) is estimated to be around 43,000 tonne, which is lower by around 5,000 tonne than the previous crop. Both trade and government sources are of the opinion that the new crop would be lower due to disease and neglect. Of the total, 1,000 tonne would be white pepper.

Carry -over stock at the end of 2011 is also projected lower at around 15,000 tonne. Karnataka crop is pegged around 25,000 tonne, and followed by Kerala with 13,000 tonne. Tamil Nadu chips in with 5,000 tonne.

This depleting stocks in its turn helped pepper futures pick up. Geojit Comtrade in its pepper report said, &#8220;Pepper futures picked up due to depleting stocks and March-12 thin arrivals in the local markets. The spot price stood steady at Rs.32500 per 100kg in Kochi mandi. Availability of Indian pepper at a competitive rate in the international market is likely to increase the export demand. Indian parity was offered in range $7,150-$7,450 per tonne. Dry weather for the last few days in major growing areas in southern states in India is likely to boost the harvesting activities.&#8221;

&#8220;However India Met*eorological Department had cited the return of La Nina, which is associated with good rains over India. As per media report, the Malaysian Pepper Bo*ard is lining up various strategies to inc*rease pepper cultivation in the country, the objective is to produce 40000 tonnes of pepper by 2020, official added. Acc*ording to revised estimates by IPC, the total production of pepper is lowered by 17230 tonnes from 2010 output to 3.18 lakh tonnes in 2011,&#8221; it said.	zz

Vietnam


----------



## Tangent

IndoCarib said:


> India to grow at 7.6% in '12 despite industrial slowdown: Citi - NDTV Profit


This is because of wrong policies of Congress govt. RBI kept on tightening the nuts, no new initiative or reforms forthe govt.
In fact the govt. has been in sort of paralysis on the economic matter since long.
They make targets of 9+% and do nothing or opposite to achieve that.
This govt. is fast running out of it's time.


----------



## Varad

*India International Trade Fair begins on Monday*

NEW DELHI: The 31st edition of the annual India International Trade Fair (IITF) that opens Monday is expected to attract 6,000 exhibitors and nearly 1.5 million visitors. 

Finance Minister Pranab Mukherjee, along with Commerce and Industry Minister Anand Sharma, is scheduled to inaugurate the 14-day event to be organised at Pragati Maidan, the country's largest fair and exhibition venue. 

IITF is organised by the India Trade Promotion Organisation (ITPO), under the commerce ministry. It is the largest integrated trade fair in the country with both B2B (business to business) and B2C (business to consumer) components. 

The first five days of the fair (Nov 14-18) will be reserved for business visitors only. The fair will open for general public from Nov 19-27. 

According to ITPO chairman and managing director Rajeev Kher, this year the organisation has not partnered with any country but with four Indian states -- West Bengal and Jharkhand as partner states and Bihar and Orissa as focus states. 

"There is a huge participation from various states and abroad. This year even the number of outlets have been increased," Kher said. 

The theme for this year's event is 'Indian handicrafts - The magic of the gifted hands'. 

The fair will host products from 230 exhibitors from 26 countries, in addition to 27 Indian states, 31 central government ministries and around 260 private companies. 

The visitors can also expect a wide-variety of Indian and international cuisines. 

International participants too seem excited about the event and business prospects, with South Africa's Department of Trade and Industry setting up about 19 stalls. 

The IITF is one of the largest trade fairs in the world in terms of exhibitors and visitor participation.

India International Trade Fair begins on Monday - The Economic Times


----------



## IndoCarib

Friedman: India reaches out to 'the last person' - Houston Chronicle


----------



## SpArK

India's NALCO says finalises 240,000 T alumina export deal | Agricultural Commodities | Reuters


----------



## ramu

*Coke, partners to invest $2 billion in India over 5 years*

GURGAON: In one of its single biggest investments, beverage major Coca Cola and its partners will invest USD 2 billion (around Rs 10,000 crore) over the next five years to enhance its operations in India and set up a new plant. 

"Along with our partners, we will invest USD 2 billion in India in the next five years. Apart from China and US in the past, this is one of our single largest investment in a country," Coca Cola Eurasia and Africa group president Ahmet C Bozer told reporters here. 

India is one of the most important growth markets for Coca Cola and the investment is being made as a part of the company's 2020 vision of doubling system revenues globally, he said.

Since its re-entry into India in 1993, Coca Cola has pumped over USD 2 billion into the country. 

"This investment is part of our commitment to invest in innovation partnerships, portfolio of brands and enhancing infrastructure," Coca Cola India and South-West Asia president and CEO Atul Singh said. 

A part of the planned investment will go toward setting up a company-owned manufacturing plant. 

Singh said the firm is currently scouting locations in Karnataka for establishing the new facility.

Coke, partners to invest $2 billion in India over 5 years - The Times of India


----------



## Varad

Focus on developing world helps India boost exports

http://www.livemint.com/2011/11/14004114/Focus-on-developing-world-help.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dance

*India&#8217;s Inflation Exceeds 9% for 11th Month, Reducing Scope for Rate Pause*​India&#8217;s inflation exceeded 9 percent for an 11th straight month, crimping the central bank&#8217;s scope to keep interest rates unchanged and shield the economy from a faltering global recovery.
The benchmark wholesale-price index rose 9.73 percent in October from a year earlier, the commerce ministry said in a statement in New Delhi today. That compares with a 9.72 percent jump in September and the median forecast of 9.65 percent in a Bloomberg News survey of 19 economists.
Asian nations from Indonesia to South Korea are either cutting rates or keeping them on hold to protect expansion as Europe&#8217;s debt crisis threatens to trigger a global slump. India&#8217;s central bank last month signaled it&#8217;s nearing the end of monetary tightening, provided inflation slows, after it raised rates for the 13th time since mid-March 2010.
&#8220;Prices are not coming off,&#8221; said Madan Sabnavis, chief economist at Mumbai-based ratings company Credit Analysis & Research Ltd. &#8220;The RBI will have to probably revisit its guidance if inflation remains elevated.&#8221;
The BSE India Sensitive Index declined 0.4 percent at the close in Mumbai. The yield on the 8.79 percent government security due November 2021 rose two basis points, or 0.02 percentage point, to 8.97 percent. The rupee fell 0.4 to 50.29 per dollar.
The currency has tumbled more than 11 percent this year, a decline the central bank has said risks stoking inflation.
Fuel Costs
Indian Oil Corp., the nation&#8217;s biggest refiner, increased local gasoline prices on Nov. 4 for the third time in six months to stem losses, saying the rupee&#8217;s decline boosted costs.
The Reserve Bank of India on Oct. 25 said that its monetary tightening will help curb inflation and that the likelihood of a rate action in the December policy meeting is &#8220;relatively low.&#8221;
India&#8217;s inflation will start to decline from December and ease to 7 percent by March before moderating further in the first half of the next fiscal year starting April 1, according to the central bank. Beyond December, &#8220;if the inflation trajectory conforms to projections, further rate hikes may not be warranted,&#8221; the Reserve Bank said.
RBI Deputy Governor Subir Gokarn said the October inflation data was on expected lines and there is no reason for a change in the guidance put out by the central bank in its monetary policy last month.
&#8220;Our guidance in October policy was based on current expectations of growth and inflation,&#8221; Gokarn told reporters today. &#8220;We haven&#8217;t seen anything after that, which might suggest that we need to revise that guidance based both on growth and inflation.&#8221;
Growth Forecast
The Reserve Bank predicted India&#8217;s economy will expand 7.6 percent in the year ending March 31, lower than the 8 percent it estimated earlier.
Governor Duvvuri Subbarao has increased the central bank&#8217;s repurchase rate by 375 basis points since the start of 2010. That&#8217;s the fastest round of increases since the monetary authority was established in 1935, Bloomberg data show. The repurchase rate is 8.5 percent.
The rate rises have started to hurt consumer demand. India&#8217;s industrial production grew 1.9 percent in September from a year earlier, the slowest pace in two years. India&#8217;s automakers on Oct. 10 cut their car sales growth forecast for a second time this year as companies including Honda Motor Co. and Ford Motor Co. faced lower demand.
Subbarao said last month that the central bank gave the guidance on rates to help boost investment.

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2011-...11th-month-reducing-scope-for-rate-pause.html

---------- Post added at 10:58 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:57 AM ----------

*India Shares End Down; Inflation, Poor Corporate Results Weigh​*
MUMBAI (Dow Jones)--Indian shares ended lower for a third straight session Monday as persistently high inflation and poor quarterly results, including from auto major Mahindra & Mahindra, tempered trading sentiment.

Advances in Asian and European indexes did little to support local shares. Regional markets climbed on signs of stability in the euro zone after Italy appointed economist Mario Monti as premier-designate--a move investors view as a step toward containing Europe's debt impasse.

The Bombay Stock Exchange's Sensitive Index fell 74.08 points, or 0.4%, to end at 17,118.74, after trading between 17,094.43 and 17,391.99 during the day. The index rose 1.2% intraday.

On the National Stock Exchange, the 50-stock S&P CNX Nifty lost 20.50 points, or 0.4%, to finish at 5,148.35.

The BSE's provisional cash market trading volume fell to INR23.50 billion from Friday's INR26.14 billion. Decliners outnumbered gainers 1,985 to 865, while 94 stocks were unchanged.

"The equity market's depth continues to remain tenuous," said Sandesh Kirkire, chief executive at Kotak Mutual Fund. "The continued buoyancy in inflation remains the key concern for the domestic economy watchers," he added.

India's inflation remained above 9% for the 11th straight month in October, accelerating 9.73%. The number was a touch above the estimate of 9.65%. This, after the Reserve Bank of India raised interest rates 13 times since March 2010.

"Investors are divided on the rate cycle reversing. A few believe that interest rates will have to decline, but we are not sure as to when this reversal will start and to what extent," a trader said.

Rate-sensitive stocks fared worse than others with the BSE Auto falling 2.0%, the realty index down 2.6% and the consumer durables index lower by 2.1%.

Utility vehicle-maker Mahindra & Mahindra fell 5.7% to INR790.40 after posting a 3% drop in its July-September net profit.

Other major losers included Reliance Industries, down nearly 1.0% to INR875.15, and Tata Steel, off 4.0% at INR412.65.

Gains in Infosys, which rose 1.2% to INR2,808.45, and Bharti Airtel, which climbed 2.5% to INR405.30, supported the Sensex. The IT Index closed 0.7% up on hopes of stability in Europe.

Vijay Mallya-owned Kingfisher Airlines, not part of the Sensex, rose 8.7% to INR21.35 on reports that the company's board will consider a proposal to cut its debt by more than half by selling property and converting loans from its parent company into equity among other measures. The scrip fell 9.7% in the last one week.

-By Khushita Vasant, Dow Jones Newswires; 91-22-6145-6122; khushita.vasant@dowjones.com

India Shares End Down; Inflation, Poor Corporate Results Weigh - WSJ.com


----------



## ramu

*India deserves better credit rating, Govt tells Moody's*

India on Monday told global rating agency Moody's that it deserves higher rating, at least two notches above the present grade, on the back of improvement in basic economic parameters witnessed in the last few years.

"Moody's should take a fresh look at the long-term credit strengths of the Indian economy and consider a long due credit rating upgrade for India's sovereign rating," a Finance Ministry official said after a meeting with Moody's representatives in New Delhi on Monday.

The officials, led by Department of Economic Affairs Secretary R Gopalan, impressed upon Moody's to upgrade India's rating to Baa1, two notches above its current rating. Moody's had last upgraded India's rating to 'Baa3' (with stable outlook) in 2004. Baa3 means medium grade with moderate credit risk.

Besides, Moody's had assigned a 'Ba1' with a positive outlook rating to India's local debt.

India's long-term growth prospects arise from a high savings and investment ratio, favourable demographics, rapid progress in infrastructure development and a stable democratic polity, the official said.

"*India has low external debt to GDP ratio, high foreign exchange reserves, deep domestic capital markets and diversified domestic holdings of sovereign debt. It outperforms its 'Baa' peers on these indicators,*" he added.

Last week, the rating firm had lowered the outlook on the Indian banking sector to negative from stable saying that slow global economic growth could impact profitability.

The move did not go down well with the government and the bankers who termed the move as unwarranted and said the Indian banks are better off than their global peers.
The official said the government is actively working towards structural reforms in the economy.

In the meeting, *the finance ministry officials told Moody's that the policy measures by the government includes fuel price hike, clearing 51 per cent FDI in multi-brand retail by Committee of Secretaries and increasing of FII investment limit in infra bonds to $25 billion among others.*

They added that the government is on the path of fiscal consolidation for the last 7 years, but it was interrupted by the global financial crisis in 2008.

"Indian economy has shown significant improvement in FDI flows and total exports this year. Due to uncertainties in the global financial markets, they have been muted this year, but are expected to pick up soon," the official added.

The meeting was also attended by Chief Economic Adviser Kaushik Basu and officers from different departments in the ministry of finance, power, fertiliser and petroleum and natural gas.

Read more at: India deserves better credit rating, Govt tells Moody's - NDTV Profit

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ramu

*India's 8200 super-rich own collective wealth of $945 bn&#8206;*

India is home to as many as 8,200 ultra high net worth (UHNW) individuals whose combined wealth amounts to a whopping $945 billion, says a study.

According to the study by Wealth X, a global wealth intelligence and prospecting company, India has 8,200 UHNW individuals, of which 115 are billionaires.

The combined wealth figure of these UHNW individuals is equivalent to about 70 per cent of India's total economy size, but the study did not give any specifics taken into account for calculation of wealth size.

The study said that fortunes of Indians are set to increase rapidly as "new millionaires are being created every day in India".







"New millionaires are being created every day in India. Some of these moguls become UHNW individuals within a few years of creating their initial fortunes," the study said.

As per the study, an UHNW individual has a wealth of at least $30 million.

Meanwhile, according to Forbes magazine, the number of billionaires in India has fallen by a dozen to 57 this year from last year, largely owing to "inflation and corruption scandals".

The Wealth X study further said that there are 6,150 Indians having wealth between $30 million and $100 million, and nearly 900 have wealth between $100 million and $200 million.

Between $200 million and $500 million, there are 880 Indians, while in the range of $500 million to $999 million, there are 160 Indians, the study said.

According to Wealth X estimates, North America has the highest concentration of UHNW individuals with as many as 1,925 people, followed by Europe which is home to 1,080 UHNW people.

Asia-Pacific region follows close behind with 955 UHNW individuals, the Middle East is home to 750 UHNW NRI population.

There are at least 4,960 Non-Resident Indians (NRIs) UHNW individuals with a combined worth of about $465 billion, Wealth X said.

Interestingly, India's UHNW population is larger and worth more than the global UHNW NRI population.

Luxury auto makers are betting on India's super rich to spur sales, but spending by India's ultra rich is not confined to premium cars. As per the report, they are "not just buying cars, gold and property, they are also acquiring companies outside India."

Some of the largest M&A deals reported by India's UHNW in the last decade include the $12.8 billion Tata-Corus deal, and the $10.7 billion Bharti-Zain transaction among others.

The report further said that Asia-Pacific, which is home to 42,525 UHNW individuals, representing $6.2 trillion of fortune will surpass the UHNW population of Europe in 2024 and overtake that of the US in 2032.


Read more at: India's 8200 super-rich own collective wealth of $945 bn


----------



## ramu

M&M reports Q2 profits at Rs. 737.4 cr, sales up 38%






Mahindra and Mahindra Ltd announced its Q2 results posting a marginal decline in profit at Rs. 737.4 crore as against Rs. 758.5 crore in the corresponding quarter last year. Net sales was up 38 per cent to Rs. 7,306.81 crore from Rs. 5,311.26 crore on year on year (YoY) basis.
Operating margin for the quarter after adjusting for exchange difference stood at 12.3 per cent. The company reported that it faced relentless increase in material costs this quarter, inspite of which it maintained profits due to good volume performance by both vehicles and tractors in a difficult market along with a tight control on expenses.

Earnings before interest, depreciation, taxation and amortization (EBIDTA) stood at Rs. 822 crore, much lower than the market estimates of Rs. 920 crore.

Other income of Mahindra and Mahindra Ltd (Standalone) for the quarter stood at Rs. 8,198.7 crore as against Rs. 6,157.3 crore in the corresponding period last year, reflecting a growth of 33.2 per cent, while other expenses was reported to be Rs. 715.11 crore over Rs. 531.76 crore YoY.

NDTV Poll saw M&M Q2 sales at Rs. 7,423 crore and profits at Rs. 746.35 crore.



The Auto major reported a 3.18 per cent rise in its consolidated profit after tax for the quarter ended September 30 at Rs. 761.5 crore on account of contributions from its subsidiary -- Mahindra Vehicle Manufacturers Ltd (MVML).

The company also posted PAT of Rs. 738 crore in the same period last fiscal, Mahindra & Mahindra (M&M) said in a filing to the Bombay Stock Exchange (BSE). The consolidated total revenue during the second quarter this fiscal also increased 33.86 per cent to Rs. 8,298.8 crore from Rs. 6,199.6 crore in the year-ago period, it added.



"The company could maintain its profits despite the relentless increase in material costs due to a good volume performance by both vehicles and tractors in a difficult market and a tight control on expenses," M&M said. 

During the second quarter, sales of M&M's passenger utility vehicle segment grew 14.2 per cent at 47,523 units over the same period last year, the filing said.

"While all products in the company's UV portfolio did well, the quarter belonged to the company's newly launched global vehicle XUV500," it added.

In the exports market, the company's sales increased by 88.8 per cent at 7,239 vehicles, primarily in SAARC, South American and South African markets.

In the tractor segment, M&M's domestic sales during the quarter witnessed a growth of 28.5 per cent at 54,585 units. It also exported 3,102 tractors in the period.

Besides, revenue of the engine business of M&M grew by 24.9 per cent to Rs. 208.1 crore as against Rs. 166.6 crore for year-ago period, the company said.

On the company's outlook, M&M said, "After recording an annual average rate of growth of about 8.5 per cent per annum during the last five years, India's economic performance will dip below trend in FY 2012... On balance, our economic outlook for the current year is cautious."



The company added, "Faced with a steadily deteriorating global macro environment, volatile capital flows and exchange rates, persistently high inflation, rising interest rates and continued policy and regulatory uncertainty, business confidence has weakened considerably this year."

Investment outlays are witnessing a significant moderation, which does not bode well for future growth, it added.

"The National Manufacturing Policy outlined recently is promising and has helped boost sentiments. On balance, our economic outlook for the current year is cautious," the company said. 

The company's share prices are down by Rs. 29.40 at Rs. 809, a decline of 3.51 per cent as of 2.21 pm on Monday.



Read more at: M&M reports Q2 profits at Rs 737.4 cr, sales up 38% - NDTV Profit


----------



## Varad

*Untapped opportunity in rural India: WEF panellists*

Mumbai: Connecting villages and small towns to the digital economy is the next big challenge&#8212;and opportunity&#8212;for India, participants at the India Economic Summit of the World Economic Forum (WEF) concurred on Monday.

&#8220;In cities from grade A to grade E, there is strong infrastructure, and financial institutions operating there have access to the latest technologies. The opportunity lies in the other part of India, where 70% of the under-served population lives,&#8221; said H.S. Bedi, chairman and managing director, Tulip Telecom Ltd. &#8220;This population needs the digital economy more than anyone else.&#8221;

The fibre optic network being laid out by telecom companies in India&#8217;s villages will provide last-mile connectivity, Bedi said. The Aadhaar project, which aims to provide a unique identification number to each Indian and maintain an online record of demographic and biometric information of citizens, will change the way technology is perceived in rural India, Bedi added.
Only 9.6% of India&#8217;s population has access to financial products despite India having a strong culture of saving, said Kaku Nakhate, president and country head of Bank of America-Merrill Lynch.

&#8220;The time has come to look at how we can mould technology as a way of life, how it can improve business models, and how it can enable innovation because different models are needed out there to serve different needs,&#8221; she said.

Anand Sankaran, senior vice-president and business head (India and Middle East), Wipro Infotech, said the telecom revolution in India over the past decade, with 886 million wireless subscribers, was a huge opportunity for both companies and the government.

India has only 90 million Internet users and with both the broadband and third-generation licences given as well as the fact that smart devices like tablets that have caught on, these will drive the speed of adoption (of technology),&#8221; said Sankaran.
India has the greatest need for technological innovation given its burgeoning middle class, according to James Bujold, president of diversified technology firm Honeywell International Inc.&#8217;s Indian operations.

&#8220;Your challenges, skill sets and the conditions are very different from any other country in the world and, therefore, more than looking east or west, any solutions that are developed will have to be uniquely Indian,&#8221; Bujold said.

If India innovates and makes its systems more efficient, the world will have an opportunity to learn from what India does, Bujold said. &#8220;It will then signify India truly taking its place in the world by driving solutions out to the rest of the world.&#8221;

Untapped opportunity in rural India: WEF panellists - Economy and Politics - livemint.com


----------



## MINK

BBC News - Coke plans $2bn India investment in bid to boost growth


----------



## SpArK

Petrol prices, excluding local tax, cut by 1.85 rupees per litre from Wed; petrol to cost 2.22 rupees less in New Delhi: Reports


----------



## IndoCarib

India luxury market ready to explode with 8,200 UHNW individuals | Firstpost


*India luxury market ready to explode with 8,200 UHNW individuals*


----------



## Varad

*October inflation flat at 9.73%; experts say it has peaked*

NEW DELHI: India's inflation rose just a tad in October, offering respite to policy makers and raising hopes that it may have hit a cyclical high. The slower rise is, however, unlikely to prod the Reserve Bank of India to loosen its monetary policy anytime soon as inflation remained in the distress zone of 9% for the 11th month in a row. 

Headline inflation, as measured by the Wholesale Price Index, rose 9.73% in October from a year ago as against 9.72% in the previous month, data released by the commerce and industry ministry on Monday showed. 

"We have hit the peak for inflation or are certainly very close to it," said Jyotinder Kaur, economist with HDFC Bank. "Any spikes now are only seasonal and expected to ease in the coming months." 

There was also no upward revision of the provisional inflation estimate for August, which stood at 9.78%. But the ministry revised the reading for July to 9.36% from 9.22%. 

"Large revisions suggest strong latent inflationary pressures in the economy and remain an additional source of uncertainty for the inflation trajectory," Siddharth Sanyal of Barclays Capital said in a report released on Monday. "From that point of view, the latest trend in revisions is a welcome breather." 

October inflation flat at 9.73%; experts say it has peaked - The Economic Times


----------



## Inqhilab

The World in 2050 :Citi Group

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IndoCarib

*Indias Debt at 70% of GDP Is Constraint to Higher Rating, Moodys Says*

*Indias public debt at 70 percent of its gross domestic product is preventing Asias third-biggest economy from securing an investment-grade rating, Moodys Investors Service said.*

The nations fiscal deficit and the debt burden, which is high relative to similarly rated countries, are among the constraints, Atsi Sheth, a sovereign analyst at Moodys, said in a telephone interview from Mumbai yesterday. For the ratings to be improved, we will have to be comfortable that Indias government debt is at a level that can be sustained over the medium term.

*Indias finance ministry pitched for a higher rating in a meeting with Moodys officials on Nov. 14, R. Gopalan, secretary, Department of Economic Affairs, said a day later. The government raised its planned borrowing for the six months through March 31 by 32 percent as revenue collections fall short of target. Finance Minister Pranab Mukherjee said Oct. 4 that it may be hard to meet his goal of cutting the budget deficit to a four-year low of 4.6 percent of GDP.*

*Moodys rates Indias rupee sovereign debt a Ba1, the highest junk grade, a level shared by Indonesia and Morocco. Indias foreign-currency debt is rated at Baa3, the lowest investment grade. Sheth, who declined to comment on the lobbying by the finance ministry, expects the budget gap to be as high as 5.5 percent in the year ending March 31. Mukherjee said yesterday the government isnt revising its deficit target yet.*
Rising Bond Yields

The yield on the benchmark 10-year government bond has risen 96 basis points this year, the most in Asia, to 8.88 percent, as inflation remained untamed above 9 percent for a 11th consecutive month in October, while increased supply damped demand. The Reserve Bank of India has increased borrowing costs 13 times starting March, 2010, to slow the pace of price gains, and expects inflation will cool to 7 percent by the end of March.

It might be optimistic to expect a rating upgrade at this juncture when there are significant risks on account of the deficit, said Suvodeep Rakshit, an economist at Kotak Securities Ltd. in Mumbai. The governments finances are under severe pressure this year due to slowing growth and higher rates.

Slowing economic growth may also exacerbate the deficit, Sheth said. The $1.7 trillion economy is likely to expand 7.6 percent in the fiscal year to March, 2012, slower than 8.5 percent in the previous year, according to the central bank.

The deficit is going to be higher due to growth slowdown, Sheth said. Growth and profitability have been lower than the government had assumed and that will be reflected in revenue growth.
Revenue Collection

Indias receipts grew 38.7 percent in the six months to September from a year earlier, slower than 58.4 percent gain in the same period a year ago, according to government estimates. Fourteen of the 30 companies that comprise the benchmark Sensitive Index reported profits that fell short of analyst estimates in the quarter ended Sept. 30.

The government will also spend more on oil and food subsidies, she said. The state caps retail prices of fuels including diesel, cooking gas and kerosene to rein in inflation and shield about 828 million people the World Bank says live on less than $2 a day.

Standard & Poors and Fitch Ratings have a BBB- rating on Indias local-currency debt, the lowest level in the investment category.
*
A high debt burden, we believe, limits the fiscal flexibility that the government has to respond to future shocks, as well as invest in Indias social and physical infrastructure Needs, Sheth said*


India


----------



## Varad

*Domino's aim to double outlets in India in five years*


New Delhi: Pizza maker Domino's expects to double its total outlets in India to over 800 in the next five years as it expands rapidly in the country that is set to become its fourth largest market globally by 2012.

"India is the fifth largest market after the US, UK, Mexico and Australia and continues to grow incredibly fast. It will probably become fourth largest market in the next year or so," Domino's President and CEO J Patrick Doyle said.

Stressing that India is Domino's fastest growing market, he said: "We are adding over 80 stores this year and it is the pace at which we will grow. So, we are looking at doubling the stores in the next five years."

Doyle is visiting India as Domino's sets up 411 outlets in the country. It operates in India in partnership with Jubilant Foodworks Ltd, which is the master franchisee for the Indian subcontinent including Sri Lanka and Bangladesh.

"We are witnessing system sales growth of over 50 percent and continue to penetrate the market with new stores with 80 new stores to be added this year," he said.

Globally Domino's has over 9,500 stores under operation with over 4,500 in the US alone.

"So, in terms of stores India currently accounts for around 4 percent of the global count," Doyle added.

In 2010, Domino's globally registered sales of USD 6.2 billion.

Asked about future investments in India for opening new stores, he said: "It will be made by Jubilant FoodWorks."

Besides increasing retail reach, Dominos will also focus on the digital medium, especially Internet to reach out to its customers here.

"A lot of our investments will go into building the online medium for delivery. Till now we have had relationship with our customers through phone...but with the number of tech-savvy consumers increasing, there will be thrust on online," Doyle.

On the product portfolio, he said, menu will remain limited with main focus on pizzas.

Asked if the products in India required to be changed as in the case of US, he said: "We might go in for a little bit of tweaking here and there, but no major change is required to be done in recipes in India unlike the US and Mexico." 


http://zeenews.**********/business/...ble-outlets-in-india-in-five-years_34033.html

---------- Post added at 07:47 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:44 AM ----------

*India cabinet OKs 26 pct FDI in growing pension sector*

NEW DELHI &#8212; India's cabinet on Wednesday approved allowing foreign direct investment in the country's burgeoning pension sector as it looks to press ahead with stalled economic reforms.
Global financial players have long been lobbying for access to the lucrative pension sector that is expected to expand rapidly as millions of young Indians join the work force in the world's second most populous nation.
The change is contained in a proposed pension bill to be considered by parliament during the winter session which begins next week and is seen by investors as a key economic reform.
The pensions bill would give global financial institutions access to around $2 billion worth of pension fund assets in Asia's third-largest economy.
The foreign direct investment (FDI) cap will initially be set at 26 percent.
"But the government would like to retain the flexibility of changing the cap of FDI as and when required," a government spokesman, who asked not to be named, said.
Around 1.1 million workers have pension funds that are managed by players such as ICICI Prudential Insurance, Reliance Capital and Life Insurance Corp of India, most of which have foreign partners.
Foreign players which include global giants Aviva and Axa can already have 26 percent holdings in Indian insurance companies and a number have expressed a keen desire to enter the pension market.
The pension announcement came as India's Finance Minister Pranab Mukherjee sought to reassure investors that while the country's financial reforms might be slow in coming, they would proceed at a "steady" clip.
Foreign and domestic investors have been frustrated by the slow pace of economic reform by the Congress party-led government, which critics say has been gripped by "policy paralysis" due to a string of corruption scandals.
The government's proposal coincided with an appeal by Sunil Bharti Mittal -- head of India's top mobile phone company Bharti Airtel -- to opposition parties not to stall "critical" economic reforms in the next session of parliament.
The opposition has been relentlessly attacking the government over near double-digit inflation and rampant corruption, holding up parliamentary proceedings and obstructing headway on reforms.
Mittal in an open letter urged opposition leaders to "ponder over the serious negative perception that is now being created for India" on the global stage.
"On a bad day one often wonders how it (India) functions at all, let alone how it evolved to be Asia's second-fastest growing economy," investment house CLSA Asia Pacific Markets remarked this week in a sharply worded critique of the government's handling of the country's economy.

AFP: India cabinet OKs 26 pct FDI in growing pension sector


----------



## Quick MIK

Cabinet Committee on Infrastructure okays 15 highway projects.

The Cabinet Committee on Infrastructure approved 15 projects for highway construction of about 1,814 kilometres at an estimated cost of Rs 15,680 crore.


----------



## Inqhilab

16 economic legislations in coming Parliament session

Government will seek passage of several key economic legislations in the winter session of Parliament, pushing its reforms agenda and allaying concerns of policy paralysis among a section of the industry. The long-pending Pension Fund Regulatory and Development Authority (PFRDA) Bill, which will pave way for 26 per cent foreign investment and encourage private sector participation in pension sector, is among 16 economic bills which will come up in the month-long session beginning November 22. Since the government has not received reports of the Parliamentary Standing Committee on the Direct Taxes Code Bill and the Goods and Services Tax Bill, they are not likely to be taken up in the coming session. Besides, the Bill, which seeks to raise foreign direct investment in insurance sector from 26 per cent to 49 per cent, is also pending with the Committee headed by senior BJP leader and former Finance Minister Yashwant Sinha. These bills are considered important for the next generation reforms and the government has been making requests to the Parliamentary panel to expeditiously complete the work. The DTC Bill which will overhaul the five-decade old Income Tax Act, was introduced in August 2010 and the Constitution Amendment Bill for GST in the Budget session. The government needs to take the Opposition parties on board, particularly for the GST since it would require two-thirds majority in both the Houses of Parliament and ratification by at least half of the state assemblies. In recent past, a section of India Inc has blamed for the government for inaction on policy front, especially at a time when efforts were needed to fight slow down and combat the impact of the global crisis on domestic economy


----------



## IndoCarib

NEW DELHI &#8211; Food prices in India eased in the week ended Nov. 5, raising hopes of relief from uncomfortably high inflation that has remained sticky despite a sustained tightening in monetary policy by the central bank.

The wholesale price index for food articles rose 10.63% from a year earlier during the week, compared with an 11.81% rise in the previous week, government data showed Thursday. On a week-on-week basis, the food ...

India Food Inflation Eases - WSJ.com

---------- Post added at 03:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:11 PM ----------

India May Ease Rules Next Week to Allow Wal-Mart, Tesco Entry - Businessweek


----------



## ptltejas

Flintlock said:


> *Rank State Tax Revenues (Figures in Million Rupees)*
> * India 2,111,383 *
> 
> 1 Maharashtra 332,476
> 2 Tamil Nadu 208,836
> 3 Uttar Pradesh 195,921
> 4 Andhra Pradesh 195,430
> 5 Karnataka 174,458
> 6 West Bengal 144,324
> 7 Gujarat 138,964
> 8 Kerala 111,248
> 9 Rajasthan 95,241
> 10 Madhya Pradesh 90,341
> 11 Haryana 84,582
> 12 Punjab 81,669
> 13 Bihar 50,181
> 14 Orissa 43,582
> 15 Chattisgarh 34,458
> 16 Assam 31,254
> 17 Jharkhand 29,941
> 18 Jammu and Kashmir 16,719
> 19 Uttarakhand 14,965
> 20 Himachal Pradesh 13,880
> 21 Goa 10,496
> 22 Tripura 3,928
> 23 Meghalaya 2,433
> 24 Nagaland 1,580
> 25 Manipur 1,513
> 26 Sikkim 1,197
> 27 Arunachal Pradesh 1,060
> 28 Mizoram 706



figures not enough if the tax strickly collected figure could be 10 multiply. or more. very few pay few tax real tax could be much more. need to reduce the tax to 20% only and tobe stricktly collected, till they collect figure they require.


----------



## IndoCarib

Analysis & Opinion | Reuters

*India edges open the door to more foreign capital*

---------- Post added at 03:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:45 PM ----------

UPDATE 1-Reliance, BP set up India gas joint venture | Reuters


----------



## Varad

*India, Russia will strive to galvanise bilateral trade*

India and Russia will strive to &#8220;galvanise&#8221; bilateral trade after it missed the $10 billion target set for last year.

The Indo-Russian Intergovernmental Commission (IRIGC) on trade, economic, technological, scientific and cultural cooperation, which met here on Friday, resolved to give thrust to four vectors of bilateral cooperation, the Indian Embassy said in a release.

The 17th annual meeting of the IRIGC was co-chaired by External Affairs Minister S. M. Krishna and Russia's Deputy Prime Minister Sergei Ivanov. The two sides decided to launch a joint public-private investment fund that will invest in both countries. The two governments will also set up a Joint Study Group to prepare a Comprehensive Economic Cooperation Agreement with the Customs Union, which unites Russia, Kazakhstan and Belarus.

A new Working Group on Modernisation has been added to the nine WGs already existing within the IRIGC. It will deal with integration of technological platforms, not only on a bilateral basis but also in the format of BRICS.

India and Russia will strive to revive the North-South Transport Corridor (NSTC) through Iran that has failed to take off more than 10 years after the three countries signed an agreement to set up the trade route. India and Russia agreed to &#8220;enhance connectivity&#8221; through the NSTC, the Embassy release said.

Briefing Indian journalists on the background, a senior member of the Indian delegation to the IRIGC admitted that the NSTC project had been &#8220;long neglected&#8221; and the governments were &#8220;very slow&#8221; in implementing it. The Indian government will organise a brain-storming international conference to discuss the NSTC and new trade routes to the former Soviet Union, including through China.

It was revealed that the long-discussed Indo-Russian Science and Technology Centre will be inaugurated in Moscow during the visit of Prime Minister Manmohan Singh for an annual bilateral summit here. A similar centre will later open in New Delhi.

&#8220;Russia has fantastic technologies, but the challenge is to commercialise them,&#8221; the Indian official said.

&#8220;The S&T Centres will be the places where businessmen can shop for new technologies.&#8221;

The Hindu : Business / Economy : India, Russia will strive to galvanise bilateral trade


----------



## Varad

*FDI: Govt leaps from paralysis to fast-track, opposition not convinced*

For India Inc, the flurry of activity in the government to initiate new reforms is the news it has been waiting for. 

The slowdown in the decision-making process within the government was frustrating the industry. &#8220;Just because we live in a democracy doesn't mean we should feel paralyzed,&#8221; said Reliance Industries chairman Mukesh Ambani, the most influential billionaires earlier this month. 

Barely 48 hours after Vijay Mallya, firefighting a mega-cash-crunch at Kingfisher Airlines, said that foreign airlines should be allowed to buy into Indian carriers, came the news that the government is preparing a cabinet note to consider 26% Foreign Direct Investment or FDI by foreign airlines. That could bring in much-needed capital for India&#8217;s loss-making carriers like Kingfisher, Air-India and Spicejet.

The finance ministry has this week also approved a proposal to allow 51% FDI in multi-brand retail &#8211; that could bring giants like Walmart and Tesco to India.

This week also saw pension reforms wherein the government cleared 26 per cent foreign direct investment in the pension sector. This means foreign fund management companies can form joint ventures with Indian companies to manage over $ 12 billion of the employee pension money. 

The Left parties estimate that this move would allow foreign fund managers access to 18 billion dollars and the savings of lakhs of people - not a comfortable situation given how the West's funds collapsed in the 2008 depression, the effects of which are still being felt.

FDI in retail is also a politically sensitive issue because of its potential impact on neighbourhood kirana shops or the mom-and-pop stores which account for over 90 per cent of retail trade.

The reforms are still miles from being implemented, but the proposals that will be discussed in parliament in the winter session could turn up the dial on a thermostat that&#8217;s already reaching for the sweltering mark with the Opposition determined to hold the government accountable for an array of corruption scandals and price rise.

Two days ago, Sunil Bharti Mittal, chairman of Bharti Airtel, wrote an open letter to political leaders, especially those in the opposition parties. He urged them to work with the government on economic reforms. 

BJP leader Yashwant Sinha told NDTV that his ideas are divorced from the reality of Indian politics. He said that the responsibility for building consensus in the Parliamentary system depended on the government.


FDI: Govt leaps from paralysis to fast-track, opposition not convinced - NDTV Profit


----------



## Varad

^^ whenever there is a talk of increasing FDI the left politburo always have a problem.


----------



## IndoCarib

Foreign funds infuse Rs 2,500 cr in India this month - The Economic Times

---------- Post added at 01:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:40 PM ----------

*An encouraging Nov for Indian IT*


A flurry of news on the information technology and IT-enabled services industry over the past weeks has put the spotlight back on India&#8217;s hottest sector and the indication seems to be that a good part of the challenges it faced over the past couple of years may be over.
First,
Tata Consultancy Services (TCS), the country&#8217;s top software service exporter, announced its second biggest outsourcing contract worth $2.2 billion (Rs 11,076 crore) from UK-based pension firm Friends Life. 

Now, India&#8217;s IT and business process outsourcing (BPO) industry has always faced a paradox of sorts. On the one hand, a downturn in Western markets can be viewed as an opportunity for India because cost-cutting during such times increases the chances of work being farmed out to competitive offshore locations. On the other hand, the overall IT spending does ease up in difficult times. On top of that, fears of job losses in the West creates an uneasy atmosphere for outsourcing contracts to be given. In such a backdrop, the TCS win in the UK &#8212; where carping against Indian IT/BPO is higher than in the US &#8212; is a positive signal.

Days after TCS, mid-sized Hexaware Technologies, announced a UK deal for five years worth $250 million with an unnamed but significant client in its single largest deal yet. Considering that Hexaware&#8217;s revenues this fiscal year is estimated to be $306 milllion, the deal is a quantum jump.

Between these two pieces of news came a big surprise: billionaire Warren Buffett, who has for decades shunned investing in technology firms because he does not quite understand it, changed his stance by revealing that his Berkshire Hathaway fund had acquired a 5.4% stake in IBM at a cost of $10.7 billion. Significantly, the vote of confidence came on account of IBM&#8217;s services business, which is substantially based in India.

All that should be good news for TCS, Infosys and Wipro and other IT service companies of India because they pretty much do what IBM does in the services space with comparable business practices.

Last, but not the least, the US dollar strengthened to touch R 51 to the rupee last week. Given the shaky atmosphere that started after the Wall Street meltdown in 2008 and the subsequent financial crisis in Europe, the developments in November signal the resilience of the Indian IT industry.

An encouraging Nov for Indian IT - Hindustan Times


----------



## IndoCarib

Even as moves are afoot to broaden its scope in the retail sector, foreign direct investments (FDI) are adding shine to the India growth story.

The latest available data from the Reserve Bank of India show a 77 per cent jump in the FDI in the first half of the current financial year (April-September), compared to what was $19.5 billion the same period a year ago. At this level, foreign investors have brought in as much money in the first six months of this year as as they did in the entire 2010-11

FDI jumps 77% on M&a spree

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IndoCarib

National manufacturing policy to bridge gap in India

India&#8217;s agrarian economy leapfrogged into a services-dominated economy after the economic reforms of the early 1990s, skipping over industrial growth. A large share of the country&#8217;s labour force is still stuck in agriculture.

To provide gainful employment to a growing young population, India is pushing a national manufacturing policy&#8212;touted to be the policy that will bolster manufacturing and bridge the missing link in India&#8217;s growth story.

India has to create 220 million jobs by 2025 to reap any demographic dividend, according to an estimate by the national manufacturing policy. A chunk of this is expected to come from manufacturing.

*The new policy, cleared by the cabinet in October, aims to create 100 million jobs and increase the share of manufacturing in India&#8217;s gross domestic product to 25% by 2022, from 16% now.*

Key to the policy is establishing national investment and manufacturing zones (NIMZs), proposed to be developed as greenfield industrial townships and benchmarked against the best manufacturing hubs in the world.

These zones will have at least 5,000 hectares each. Units in these zones will enjoy single-window clearance, a liberal exit policy, incentives including exemptions from capital gains tax, and incentives for green manufacturing and technology acquisitions.

While industry bodies and corporate houses have welcomed the move, economists say the policy is overambitious and poorly thought out.

&#8220;Manufacturing is a big problem in this country as we are not competitive in this field. But the new policy is a welcome step towards it,&#8221; said Venu Srinivasan, chairman of TVS Motor Co. Ltd. &#8220;This is the first major step taken in this direction since 1990.&#8221;

But he also pointed out that a poor business environment makes investors think twice before putting their money in India. &#8220;The government needs to get rid of such a sentiment. We have had problems related to land acquisition, water and electricity, and other regulatory issues related to labour,&#8221; Srinivasan said. &#8220;We have to find permanent solutions to these problems.&#8221;

R.C. Bhargava, chairman, MarutiSuzuki India Ltd, said the next phase of growth will come from manufacturing and people from rural areas will get a bulk of the jobs.

&#8220;But the irony is that the population is not trained and they will not go to IIMs (Indian Institutes of Management) or any other colleges for better qualification. So they will fall under blue collar jobs and the government needs to ensure their proper training,&#8221; he said.

The proposed manufacturing policy has an elaborate plan to bridge the vast skills gap in India through public-private partnerships.

Bhargava said the government and industry have to facilitate quicker decision-making. &#8220;But the problem is everybody is afraid of taking such decisions as they will be portrayed as being sold out to the business houses,&#8221; he said. &#8220;...we need to have a conducive business environment for such kinds of targets or else this policy will remain on paper and will never become a reality.&#8221;

Ajay Dua, a former secretary in the industry department that formulated the manufacturing policy, said the government has to do more than create a few NIMZs to boost manufacturing. &#8220;We need a more elaborate manufacturing policy for the country as a whole.&#8221;

Boosting manufacturing will indeed be a challenge.

Even Pronab Sen, principal adviser to the Planning Commission, says India cannot replicate the kind of industrial revolution European countries saw at this stage of economic development. &#8220;Typically in such countries, the share of manufacturing went up to 40% of GDP (gross domestic product) and then gradually came down to 20%. We are not going to go that far. A 20-25% share of GDP is what we are targeting now.&#8221;

He finds even that target ambitious. &#8220;It is not realistic at all to achieve a 25% share of manufacturing over a period of 10 years. It would mean a 1 percentage point increase in manufacturing growth every year over the 9% growth rate at present. It seems almost impossible.&#8221;

Dua, too, finds the target unrealistic. &#8220;This would mean 15-16% manufacturing growth every year. I don&#8217;t think this order of constant growth is feasible,&#8221; he said.

Both Sen and Dua say the policy&#8217;s growth and employment-generation ambitions may not be feasible. &#8220;At present, the manufacturing sector employs 16-17 million people. To increase sixfold in 10 years is very difficult,&#8221; said Dua.

The former industry secretary also said that though the idea of creating world-class manufacturing zones is good, it may be difficult to acquire the large areas required for these.

&#8220;One should also be careful in giving permission for far too many NIMZs. Otherwise it would lead to an SEZ (special economic zones that are essentially tax havens) kind of chaos,&#8221; he said.

Sen holds the view that clusters make more sense than establishing small industries all over the country. &#8220;This minimizes the land requirement as industrial units share resources,&#8221; he said.

Land acquisition remains the key hurdle in the process of industrialization. Many industries including South Korean steel company Posco and Indian business conglomerate Tata Sons Ltd have found it difficult to acquire land for setting up plants in recent times.

Dua also criticized the plan to limit fiscal incentives to the manufacturing zones. &#8220;If you want to give fiscal incentives to industries, you must give it to everybody and leave it to the units to decide whether they want to be close to the physical infrastructure or the markets.&#8221;

Sen believes providing fiscal incentives only to units within the zones will not make a difference. &#8220;Units decide the location based on whether they want to be close to the market or economic resources. Many units may choose to be close to the market places even without incentives,&#8221; he said.

Another criticism is that creating such zones will lead to the relocation of existing industries and, thus, a zero-sum gain in generating additional employment.

Sen, however, is for the relocation of units into industrial clusters. &#8220;There will be a fair amount of relocation initially. However, as things are in place, new units will come up, leading to net additional employment generation.&#8221;


----------



## Varad

*Bidding invited for freight corridor*


NEW DELHI: Putting the country's biggest infrastructure project into high gear, Dedicated Freight Corridor Corporation has invited pre-qualification bid of Rs 8,000 crore for works between Rewari (Haryana) and Ikbalgarh (Gujarat) of the western corridor that will run from Delhi to Mumbai. 

The 625-km stretch of western corridor is part of the Rs 70,000 crore project which aims to build new rail tracks for seamless running of freight trains at speeds of 100 km per hour. 

The exclusive freight corridor will significantly reduce travel time and allow railways to run one of the world's largest freight operations based on international technology. 


DFCC has re-tendered after three consortiums that were selected failed to meet the norms which had a clause of mandatory requirement of a Japanese company as the lead partner. 

The selected Japanese firm will have at least 51% stake and will be responsible for execution of the contract. The 1,534-km western corridor is being fully funded by the Japan International Cooperation Agency (JICA). 

The DFCC has also completed its land acquisition in Maharashtra, resolving contentious issues that had come up in Thane district. The corporation also completed one of the 54 major bridges near Sanjan in Gujarat falling between Surat and Mumbai. 

Upbeat with the speeding up of work on the corridor, railways has set up a new deadline to make UPA's ambitious infrastructure project operational. 

The eastern corridor - Ludhiana to Dankuni - will be completed by December 2016 while phase 1 of western corridor - Rewari to Vadodra - will be over by December 2016 with the entire corridor (Dadri to Jawaharlal Nehru Port) expected to be ready by March 2017. The first deadline set for the project was 2015 which was later extended to 2020. 

Considering the criticality of the project, Prime Minister's Office (PMO) is keeping a close watch on the progress. Sources said PMO will review the progress next week.


Bidding invited for freight corridor - The Times of India


----------



## Polemos

Uranium from Down Under: Can Madam Gillard Pull it off?

A. Vinod Kumar

November 21, 2011

That nuclear issue has been a sensitive factor in India-Australia relations was testified by Canberras antagonistic response to 1998 nuclear tests, when it recalled its high commissioner in Delhi. The animosity gradually gave way to goodwill when the John Howard government supported the India-specific waiver at the Nuclear Suppliers Group (NSG) in September 2008. However, Howards zeal to reinvigorate this relationship was interrupted when a domestic uproar forced him to revert on his plans to sell uranium to India. Things hardly improved as his successor, Kevin Rudd, consolidated a key policy decision of his Australian Labor Party (ALP) to not export uranium to countries which are not members of Nuclear Non-Proliferation Treaty (NPT).

The decision of Kevins successor, Julia Gillard, to reverse this policy not just indicates a dramatic shift in Australias strategic outlook, but also could endow a decisive fillip to its crisis-hit uranium industry. However, Prime Minister Gillards proposal on November 15 for a shift in the uranium export policy has triggered a major debate in the Australian politics, which remains divided on the issue.1 Daggers were instantly drawn as a major section of Leftists from her social-democratic party threatened to resist her proposal at the ALP Conference in December. Also, a key coalition partner, the Greens Party, said it could challenge this policy reversal.

However, unlike earlier times when a major section of political parties, other than the opposition Liberal-National Coalition, and industry groups like the Australian Uranium Association backed Rudds intransigence on non-proliferation principles, Gillards announcement has gained unprecedented support from centre-right groups in the Labor Party, provincial governments, industry associations and the media. Yet the stakes are high as the government itself functions on a slim majority, and might confront a situation similar to what the Manmohan Singh government faced while pushing for the Indo-US nuclear deal in 2008. The clincher here may be the changed geo-strategic environment and a globally pervasive economic crisis that is gripping advanced economies in quick succession. A host of domestic, economic and strategic factors could thus determine the prospective direction of this crucial Australian policy transformation.
A strategic shift?

Gillards recently published opinion piece has one central point  reversing the different treatment meted out to India, the worlds biggest democracy growing at 8 per cent per year and having strong links of language, heritage and democratic values. In what could apparently be an attempt to set the tone for the party conference, Gillard asks, if (our) policy allows us to export uranium to countries such as China, Japan and the United States, why is Australia not selling uranium to India for peaceful purposes? Thereby, Gillard affirms: it is time for Labor to modernise our platform and enable us to strengthen our connection with dynamic, democratic India. Touching upon the persisting non-proliferation sensitivities, Gillard asserts, to qualify for uranium trade India will be expected to follow the same standards as other countries, namely strict adherence to International Atomic Energy Agency (IAEA) arrangements and strong bilateral undertakings and transparency measures that will provide assurances our uranium will be used only for peaceful purposes.

Indias status as a non-NPT state has long been the hindrance for Australia to trade uranium with a country poised for massive nuclear energy expansion to power its economic growth. While the Leftists and Greens hold on to NPT as sacrosanct, prominent voices in the party including Resources Minister Martin Ferguson terms the existing policy towards India as outdated and a hangover from the 1970s. Others like Defence Minister Stephen Smith feels Indias safeguards agreement with the IAEA and NSG waiver makes its sufficiently possible to overlook the NPT factor in initiating uranium trade with India. Opponents to the sale though harp on trivia, with the Greens leader Bob Brown affirming that Australian uranium will somehow find its way into the Indian weapons programme. A few others feel that giving uranium to India will aggravate the nuclear arms race with Pakistan. Gillard attempts to seal these inconsiderate debates by stressing that the policy shift will apply only to India owing to its new safeguards agreement and NSG exemption. *In the same breath, she clarifies that Pakistan or Israel will not get this benefit, despite waiving the NPT rider, as India is in a class of its own.*

Such logical justifications notwithstanding, the shift is invariably marked by strategic gumption and economic prudence, which Gillard neatly articulates: we must understand the opportunities and challenges of this Asian century, to focus on our long-term economic goals and to confront difficult questions about maximising prosperity.
The economic spin-off

Australias uranium industry is striving to unshackle itself from self-defeating restrictions that enabled others like Kazakhstan and Canada to exploit the fledging uranium market. Though Australia has uranium deposits that could account for nearly 40 per cent of global reserves, it currently garners a mere 13 per cent of the global market share.2 The desperation to increase its share is only half the story. A real concern would be to insulate from the potential social backlash of the impending global economic crisis. In Gillards words, as in other areas, broadening our markets will increase jobs.

Needless to say, Australias uranium industry is itself in doldrums. Production has sharply fallen from its peak average of over 10,000 tonnes to around 7,000 the last fiscal year, thus derailing plans to increase output to over 14,000 tonnes worth around $1.7 billion. A Reuters report points out that following the Fukushima disaster, global uranium rates plummeted to $55 from a peak of $136 in 2007. This meant that from estimates of over $1 billion, Australia struggled with just over $600 million in uranium sales. Adding to the woes were the regulations on uranium mining under the Environmental Protection and Biodiversity Conservation Act curtailing expansion of mining sites, currently restricted to four major mines. In recent years, following the Rudd governments decision to end a 25-year policy ban on new mines, provisional governments in South and Western Australia and the Northern Territory approved mining expansion, most notably the Olympic Dam project, the worlds biggest uranium facility with capacity of over 19,000 tonnes.

Incidentally, the provincial governments have backed Gillard's proposal to allow uranium exports to India. Even the Australian Uranium Association is upbeat, terming it as confidence-boosting. Incidentally, the Association had supported the Rudd governments decision not to sell uranium to India in July 2007, stating that it would not support any arrangements (sic) that undermines the worlds or Australias antiproliferation regime. Also, the Minerals Council of Australia said in March 2006 that local companies were not about to damage their integrity by selling uranium to a nation that had not signed the NPT.3 Those were glorious years of Australian domination of global uranium industry, when they felt Indian uranium requirements were too meagre to be excited about. Also, the pro-capitalist Liberal Party was then at the helm.
Domestic undercurrents

Scenarios changed ever since the Labor Party took charge and pushed forward anti-industry legislations including the carbon tax, largely owing to pressure from the Greens and environmental groups. The industrys optimism has not been constant as the Carbon Tax was debated with much acrimony, including personal attacks against Gillard and attributing Rudds fall to his climate change policies. In fact, such policies attain huge political overtones, and also expose the contradictions in Australias energy politics.

Though a country with the biggest uranium reserves, it has yet to venture into nuclear energy. Consequently, non-proliferation and climate change policies are driven by idealist flavour in the political discourse. Even the Greens Party have a paradoxical position on the issue. It opposes uranium mining citing environmental concerns and backs a carbon tax on polluting industries, but hardly pushes for nuclear energy as a clean fuel option. In fact, the Prime Ministers Task Force recommended in December 2006 that the only driver for nuclear power in Australia is reduction of CO2 emissions, adding that nuclear power would be 20-50 per cent more expensive, and could only be competitive if low to moderate costs are imposed on carbon emissions. The carbon tax might have been its policy outcome. The report had also recommended setting up of 25 power reactors in 15 years time. The industry had backed a proposal for 10 reactors by 2030.

This being the milieu, a heated debate on Gillards proposal is imminent at the party conference. That the leftists control about 44 per cent of votes at the conference would force Gillard to heavily rely on the centrist-rightists to carry the policy forward. Analysts opine that a decision to open uranium sales will not need a legislative approval. However, considering the governments meagre four vote majority, and that the Greens could be a spoiler, its political costs will be hard to ignore. Gillard though could take comfort in the opposition Liberals support for her proposal and its smooth passage.
The final steps

It is however likely that even Prime Minister Gillards supporters in the Party might insist on stringent riders including an Indian commitment on nuclear test ban, which may be impractical and difficult to implement as was in the case of NPT. In bilateral agreements, Australia generally insists on its consent for transfers to third parties, high enrichment and reprocessing. Though Indias safeguards arrangement with the IAEA will provide the assurance framework, one cannot rule out Australia insisting on fallback safeguards so as to execute its oversight through the Australian Safeguards and Non-Proliferation Office (ASNO), and to satiate domestic constituencies.

Assuming these issues could be negotiated, a major procedural stumble for Canberra is its membership in the South Pacific Nuclear Weapons Free Zone Treaty (Treaty of Rarotonga), which prohibits transfer of special fissionable material or equipment to any non-weapon state unless subjected to full-scope safeguards. How Australia manages to evade this obligation with the help of the new IAEA safeguards and NSG waiver could be the template for willing nations in other nuclear-weapons-free zones, especially in Africa, to initiate nuclear trade with India.


Uranium from Down Under: Can Madam Gillard Pull it off? | Institute for Defence Studies and Analyses


----------



## RafaleTyphoon

FDI jumps 77% on M&A spree


*

FDI jumps 77% on M&A spree*

Even as moves are afoot to broaden its scope in the retail sector, foreign direct investments (FDI) are adding shine to the India growth story.

The latest available data from the Reserve Bank of India show a 77 per cent jump in the FDI in the first half of the current financial year (April-September), compared to what was $19.5 billion the same period a year ago. At this level, foreign investors have brought in as much money in the first six months of this year as as they did in the entire 2010-11.

Policymakers highlight these data point to allay fears of a crisis of confidence. FDI is more long-term versus fickle portfolio investments that can be repatriated in no time. That, in any case, has come down to a paltry $1.4 billion till September &#8212; a sharp 94 per cent fall.

While some key economic ministers have predicted that FDI would touch the $30-billion mark in this financial year, KPMG, the global network of professional firms providing audit, advisory and tax services, is even more optimistic; the professional services network&#8217;s consultants are looking at a $35-billion figure.

Some, however, are a little more circumspect about the FDI euphoria as they feel it&#8217;s largely riding piggyback on a handful of large mergers and acquisitions transactions like BP&#8217;s $7.2 billion stake acquisition of Reliance Industries&#8217; oil and gas properties or Vodafone buying out Essar from their JV for a little over $5 billion.

Earlier this year, in May, in another headline transaction, Abbott bought out Piramal&#8217;s Healthcare&#8217;s domestic formulations portfolio for a whopping $3.72 billion, while PE major Apollo pumped in $500 million into Welspun group companies. Moreover, the $6-billion dollar Cairn-Vedanta deal is in the last leg of completion, awaiting ONGC&#8217;s nod and security clearance.

Even so, not all experts are keen to paint a rosy picture. Abheek Barua, chief economist, HDFC Bank, says the mega deals apart, there has indeed been an uptick on FDI inflows this financial year.

&#8220;The foreign institutional investors&#8217; perception of gloom and doom, and policy paralysis in India are very different from long-term strategic FDI perception that is much more bullish and pro-investment. Only in mining or sectors involving large land acquisitions, there has been a reassessment of prospects,&#8221; he notes. &#8220;There have been quite a few new equity investments in India in the form of brownfield expansions across sectors &#8212; like auto and auto components, pharma and chemicals. Individually, they are small but the aggregate is a reasonable sum.&#8221;

So, is FDI more a matter of strategy? Investment bankers like Vedika Bhandarkar, vice chairman of Credit Suisse, who are typically involved in bulge bracket cross-border mergers and acquisitions agree, but have a word of caution.

&#8220;If the negative news flow continues for long, then even FDI sentiment may be affected. Compared to past few years, when there have been considerably more outbound deals from India, there has been more of a balance this year between inbound and outbound. Many North American firms have strong balance sheets, enough cash and are looking at new growth markets to invest in, and it&#8217;s the same with Japanese companies,&#8221; he notes.

&#8220;So, there will be continued interest in Indian technology, manufacturing and industrials and pharma&#8221;

The leaders in the pack are pharma, services and telecommunications &#8212; in that order. It is clear from the department of industrial policy and promotion data, which gives figures from April to August. Patni Computers finally got sold for close to a billion dollars in January this year. &#8220;FDI inflows in pharma,&#8221; points out Samiran Chakraborty, head of research, Standard Chartered Bank, &#8220;have risen disproportionately compared to other sectors. In the April-August period, the pharma sector&#8217;s share in total FDI inflows has gone up to 17.3 per cent versus the traditional three per cent average.&#8221;

There are some interesting sidelights as well. For example, despite controversies, the telecom sector has already attracted $1.8 billion FDI, which is more than the inflows in the whole of 2010-11.

Paresh Parekh of Ernst & Young notes that this calendar year has, on an average, seen monthly inflows of a little over a billion dollars each. This is apart from April, May and June, when it jumped to anything between $3-5.5 billion, adds Parekh, who is partner (tax and regulatory services) of the accountancy firm.

FDI trackers and government officials say the surge is largely linked to a spate of clearances by the Foreign Investment Promotion Board. HDFC&#8217;s Barua agrees. &#8220;The clearances were reflected in the forex market as well,&#8221; he notes. The rupee then went below 44. Also there is a co-relation between the external commercial borrowing pickups and FDI. Most of these multinational corporations raise overseas debt too for their projects.&#8221;

With the sudden government urgency on opening up of multi-brand retail or Indian aviation to foreign strategic players or even pension sector, the figure of $30 billion looks realistic. A section of industry, however, feels there is no reason to hype it up. Federation of Indian Chambers of Commerce and Industry cautions against euphoria. Reason: Last year was an exceptionally bad year for FDIs; so this is just the base effect. &#8220;Secondly,&#8221; points out Rajiv Kumar, the chamber&#8217;s secretary-general, &#8220;every month there is a capital outflow of a billion dollars from India. This explains the rupee depreciation.&#8221;

Further, he thinks India has had a seven-year gestation period for key reforms initiative. &#8220;From Pension Fund Regulatory and Development Authority to banking regulations, retail FDI to the first round of telecom reforms or even the 1991 initiatives, they all more or less took seven years to get going,&#8221; he adds. But the real challenge will be to get political consensus on some of these reforms in Parliament.&#8221;


----------



## IndoCarib

China May Opt for Sugar Imports From India - WSJ.com


----------



## Quick MIK

India IT spending to reach $79.8 billion in 2012: Gartner - The Economic Times


726 MW Tripura power plant to commence production soon: ONGC


----------



## IndoCarib

* India pharma industry gearing up to tackle China challenge*
*
Indian Pharma industry, which is facing tough competition from China in terms of cheaper Active Pharma Ingredients (APIs), will now concentrate on generic finished product exports to that country, according to Pharmaceuticals Export Promotion Council (Pharmexcil), under the Ministry of Commerce & Industry.*

P V Appaji, executive director of Pharmexcil said the Ministry has constituted a committee, headed by a joint secretary-level official to monitor issues related to exports to China. "The government has constituted a sub-committee, under the chairmanship of joint secretary to look into the product registration in China, present status and hurdles.

*China is being taken up as a challenge. And why not to take some pie out of Chinese domestic generic market," Appaji told reporters here. He said, currently, the exports to China are on a decrease, while imports from that country are increasing. He said, the Indian pharma industry was also not keen to export to that country due to issues, such as, delay in product registrations and cost.*

*Appaji said, the Indian government is going to announce Pharmexcil as pharma brand of the country. "Pharmexcil is going to be the brand name for the industry, like Nasscom for IT industry. The ministry is designing logos and may announce it soon," Appaji said. According to him, last year, the pharma exports ended with 15 per cent growth at Rs 48,000 crore.*

*This year, it is expected to grow at 20 per cent growth, despite Rupee depreciation against US Dollar. Meanwhile, Bio-Asia 2012 will be held in Hyderabad from February 9-11. BioAsia 2012 will focus on the four key areas of the host country's strengths- Vaccines, Contract Research, Investments and Intellectual Property Rights, according to the event organizers.
*

India pharma industry gearing up to tackle China challenge - PTI -


----------



## Basanti

Indian inflation is flying high already and if the government brings in the new retail policy on top of that, it is going to flood the market with extra liquidity. Seems like Montek Singh's age is getting to him. We should be putting a cap to the FDI inflows this year and probably should do a one off extra tax collection from the public so as to reduce the liquidity in the market. It seems like we are yet to hit the rock bottom with Gujarat wooing Chinese FDI and the central government going to implement the retail policy.

Dont they see it? There has been a humongous inflow of FDI into the economy this year and still, they haven't done anything to regulate it. The suspicious disappearance of the money from the swiss bank accounts could be one of the reasons for the inflation, looking at the time the inflation has come to being this high. Govt, please do something, take money off the market, I m only getting 400$ instead of the usual 600$ from my father because of this fuckin inflation and the exchange rate rise. _|_ UPA


----------



## IndoCarib

India may soon become Cisco

*India may soon become Cisco&#8217;s &#8216;leadership hub&#8217; in Asia-Pacific*


----------



## Inqhilab

*Some infrastructure projects *


















vadodara mumbai expressway






*NTPC plans biggest hydro project of 9500 MW in Arunachal*

NTPC plans biggest hydro project in Arunachal - Money - DNA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RafaleTyphoon

FDI inflows up 41 pc at $22.5 bn during Jan-Sep - The Economic Times
*FDI inflows up 41 pc at $22.5 bn during Jan-Sep*


NEW DELHI: Foreign Direct Investment in India surged by 41 per cent to USD 22.5 billion during the January-September period this year, notwithstanding uncertain global economic environment. 

During January-September 201O, the country had attracted Foreign Direct Investment (FDI) worth USD 15.97 billion. 

Experts maintained that the government should further streamline policies and make the environment more conducive to FDI. 

The sectors that attracted maximum FDI during the nine-month period include services (financial and non- financial), telecom, housing and real estate, and construction and power, according to the industry ministry's latest data. 

Mauritius, Singapore, the US, the UK, the Netherlands, Japan, Germany and the UAE are the major investors in India. 

The FDI inflows totalled USD 19.42 billion in 2010-11 financial year, down from USD 25.83 billion in 2009-10. 

Recently, the government further liberalised the FDI regime, allowing overseas investment in bee-keeping and share-pledging for raising external debt. 

Besides, the conditions for FDI in construction of old-age homes and educational institutions have been eased. These will not be subject to the minimum and built-up area, capitalisation and lock-in period norms as applicable for the construction activities


----------



## IndoCarib

Mobile handset sales in India to touch 231 mn units in 2012


----------



## Water Car Engineer




----------



## lepziboy

Re plunges to all-time low, rebounds to end at 52.29/30


Mumbai: The Indian rupee on Tuesday hit its all-time low of 52.73 intra day against the US dollar on sustained demand for the US currency from banks and importers, mainly oil refiners, amid signs of further capital outflows.

Later in the day, the rupee managed to recover some lost ground amid speculations of Reserve Bank's intervention to arrest the slide. RBI's role in forex markets could not be ascertained.

It finally settled the day at 52.29/30, still down by 15 paise from its previous close.

Meanwhile, Finance Minister Pranab Mukherjee said RBI's intervention in the forex market will not arrest the slide as FIIs' pullout and global reasons were behind the depreciation.

"RBI intervention (in the forex market) will not help," he told reporters.

Reserve Bank Governor D Subbarao while attributing the sharp decline in rupee to external factors said the central bank has not yet decided on intervening in the forex market to arrest the slide in the local currency.

"Our policy is that if the macro-economic situation is impacted due to the exchange rate fluctuation or undue volatility we will have to intervene. We are yet to decide whether to intervene or not at the moment," Subbarao said.

In seven straight sessions, the rupee has lost a total 217 paise or 4.34 percent.

At the Interbank Foreign Exchange (Forex) market, the local currency opened bearish at 52.36/37 immediately touched its life-time low of 52.73.

Dealers said persistent capital outflows aided the rupee downtrend as Foreign Institutional Investors (FIIs) pulled out USD 460.40 million in five days since November 15. 

A recovery in local equities and late dollar selling by exporters stemmed the rupee fall, dealers said.

Meanwhile, the Indian benchmark Sensex today snapped its straight eight trading days of losing string and closed up by over 119 points or 0.75 percent.

Standard Chartered Bank Treasury Head Ananth Narayan said, "It was a similar story like yesterday. The market closely watched the statements coming from regulators. There was bit of confidence that has come after the regulator's statement that it is closely watching the situation and will not allow any macro-economic instability due to rupee depreciation."

Subbarao said in Hyderabad, "Our policy is that if the macro-economic situation is impacted due to the exchange rate fluctuation or undue volatility we will have to intervene. We are yet to decide whether to intervene or not at the moment."

Referring to movement of rupee in the medium-term, Narayan said, "Rupee has depreciated around 8 percent in last one month and such larger drop is not good for the economy. So, the regulator is likely to come up some specific steps to ease pressure."

"Rupee should come back to Rs 50 level by March, 2012," he added.

The RBI fixed the reference rate for the US dollar at Rs 52.7015 and for the euro at Rs 71.0788.

The rupee continued its downward march against the pound sterling to settle at Rs 81.93/95 from Monday's close of Rs 81.59/61 and also dipped further to Rs 70.88/90 per euro from Rs 70.08/10 previously.

It, too, moved down further against the Japanese yen to Rs 68.02/04 per 100 yen from its last close of Rs 67.82/84.

---------- Post added at 01:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:43 PM ----------

whats happening to our rupee


----------



## Quick MIK

Private sector drives power capacity additions

 Private sector drives power capacity additions






During April-October 2011, the private sector added 4,301 MW, more than what was added by the Central and State sector utilities put together.Key private sector generation units commissioned during the fiscal include Adani Power's 660 MW Mundra (second unit), Tata Power-DVC's 525 MW Maithon project (Unit 1), two 300 MW units at JSW Energy's Ratnagiri project and Sterlite Energy's 600 MW Orissa unit. 

In 2010-11, despite slippages, a record power capacity addition of 12,160 MW had been achieved, higher than the previous record for generation capacity commissioned in a single year of 9,585 MW in 2009-10.To put things in perspective, the capacity added during just two years of the Eleventh Plan (21,745 MW added during 2010-11 and 2009-10) was higher than the cumulative capacity addition achieved during the entire five years of each of the last three Plan periods. The country had seen a capacity addition of 20,950 MW in the Tenth Plan (2002-07), 19,119 MW in the Ninth Plan and 16,423 MW in the Eighth Plan.


----------



## IndoCarib

*Adidas launches $1 trainers in India *

The German sports giant believes the rise of India's 1.1 billion population, which is expected to surpass China as the world's largest in the next decade, is an opportunity to persuade aspirational Indian villagers to trade their plastic chappals or flip-flops for one of the world's most iconic brands.

The idea was inspired by Mohammad Yunus, the Nobel Prize-winning founder of the Grameen microfinance bank in Bangladesh, but the company now believes his plan to sell the world's cheapest trainers has more chance of success in India.

The $1 trainers will be the latest in a growing trend which increasingly sees the world's poor as a potentially lucrative market rather than a begging bowl for aid.

In the past few years mobile phone companies like Vodafone and India's Reliance have had great success selling cheap mobile phones to rickshaw-pullers and roadside hawkers throughout India, while Tata, which owns Jaguar Land Rover, launched the world's cheapest car.

The Tata Nano was launched as the world's cheapest car for 'One Lakh' rupees or around £1200, and aimed to persuade families travelling five to a motorbike to trade up.

The company followed the model with India's cheapest water purifier and the country's lowest cost apartments.

Adidas had originally planned to launch its venture in Bangladesh but switched to India after a pilot project lost money. The company's boss Herbert Hainer blamed high import taxes and the firm's lack of presence in the country for the failure.

He is banking on the foothold Adidas's subsidiary Reebok has in India to keep production and distribution costs low. He believes in India, the firm can sell its trainers for $1 and still make money.

"The shoe will be sold in villages through a distribution network. We want the product to be self-funding," he said. 

Adidas launches $1 trainers in India - Telegraph


----------



## IndoCarib

*After China, Walmart Will Now Conquer India *

If you&#8217;re an Indian working here in the US who, upon returning home for a visit, thinks, "Man, I wish there was a Walmart in India," you&#8217;re set for a holiday season surprise.

After years of resistance, the world&#8217;s second most populous country is set to open its doors to foreign supermarket chains. The Hindustan Times reports that the Indian cabinet will likely give the go ahead for international &#8220;multi-brand&#8221; retailers like Walmart, Tesco, and Costco to own up to 51% of Indian stores that sell more than one brand.

At the present moment, the likes of Walmart and Carrefour can only invest in franchise partners or wholesale operations that do not sell directly to the public.

Presumably, the Indian government has considered the pros and cons of allowing foreign competition into the country. India&#8217;s grocery needs have traditionally been met by small, local "mom and pop" operations known as kirana stores, which will undoubtedly be outcompeted in terms of pricing.

However, the bill to allow Walmart, Tesco, and other foreign giants to enter will likely come with requirements that these chains invest a minimum of $100 million and that they source for products locally. (There's Whole Food's point of entry right there.)

India represents unlimited growth potential for big-box retailers. Walmart will surely hope that it will be able to gain a foothold in the South Asian nation the way it did in China, where it opened its first store in 1996 and now has nearly 200 retail locations.

If the chain does take off in India, then Indians visiting or repatriating from America don&#8217;t have to fret when they miss Uncle Sam -- they can always just head to their local Walmart.

After China, Walmart Will Now Conquer India | The Daily Feed | Minyanville.com


----------



## IndoCarib

*Cabinet clears 51% FDI in multi-brand retail *
*
After years of dithering, the Indian government has decided to allow global retail giants like Wal Mart, TESCO and Carrefour to enter India. The Cabinet cleared 51 per cent foreign direct investment (FDI) in multi-brand retail on Thursday.*

*The Cabinet also cleared 100 per cent FDI in single-brand retail. Commerce and industry minister Anand Sharma said that he would give a statement in Parliament on retail FDI.*

There was an air of anticipation. The stock market rallied behind the retail sector and pushed up share prices of companies like Pantaloon India, Celebrity Fashions, Vishal Retail and Koutons by eight to ten per cent.

"The retail FDI has been a long awaited and a positive move," Rakesh Biyani, ED of the Future Group told NDTV. He expects better supply chain efficiencies and lower prices from this move.

The group sees greater value from strategic partners through this step, Biyani said adding that retail FDI will aid in transfer of technology and knowledge.

However, the nod for multi-brand retail comes with some riders: Foreign players should pump 50 per cent of FDI in the back end infrastructure. The Centre has fixed minimum FDI per project at $100 million, restricting the entry of small players. Also, foreign retailers will be allowed to set up sales centres only in cities with population more than 1 million.

Currently, India allows 51 per cent FDI in single brand retail and 100 per cent FDI in cash and carry format of the business. The decision to open up the sector is driven by the inability of the government to tackle the surge in inflation.

Most ministries, including those of finance and textiles were in favour of the industry ministry's proposal to open the politically sensitive sector to foreign players.

Earlier, a panel headed by Cabinet Secretary Ajit Kumar Seth had recommended 51 per cent FDI in multi-brand retail, which is dominated by mom and pop stores. The recommendation came with certain riders.

The panel had suggested that at least 50 per cent of the investment and jobs should go to the rural areas. Besides, entities with FDI should source at least 30 per cent of their requirements from the MSME (Micro, Small and Medium Enterprises sector). A foreign player would also have to commit at least $100 million investment.

Other recommendations included - allowing such mega stores to sell non-branded items. Such entities would be allowed only in towns with population of over 10 lakh.

A decision on the sensitive issue is pending for over two years as opposition parties are against foreign investment in this sector. The $600-billion segment is dominated by small kirana shops. The Opposition has expressed concerns that allowing major global retailers would lead to unemployment among the unorganised sector.

Analysts have argued that benefits of opening up the retail sector far outweigh costs. In United States, organised retail has helped tackle wholesale price inflation over the years.


Read more at: Cabinet clears 51% FDI in multi-brand retail - NDTV Profit

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IndoCarib

*Indian IT companies among world's lowest-paying employers: Study*

Indian IT companies among world's lowest-paying employers: Study - The Economic Times


----------



## Quick MIK

Finance Ministry clears 18 FDI proposals worth Rs2,126 crore - Money - DNA


----------



## The HBS Guy

Business Line : Industry & Economy News : India continues to be attractive for foreign investors: E&Y report

---------- Post added at 12:48 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:46 AM ----------

Very interesting E&Y report on the business enviorenment in India:

http://www.investindia.gov.in/e&y_doing_business_india.pdf


----------



## IndoCarib

Indians world's 2nd most confident about economy - The Economic Times


----------



## conworldus

Indias growth rate expected to dip below 7%

Things are not looking good for India.

India


----------



## Jon Snow

Food inflation drops from 9.1 pc to 8 pc - India News - IBNLive

Food inflation witnessed a sharp moderation to 8 per cent for the week ended November 19, though prices of most agricultural items, barring potatoes, onions and wheat, continued to rise on an annual basis.
Food inflation, as measured by the Wholesale Price Index (WPI), was 9.01 per cent in the previous week ended November 12. It stood at 9.03 per cent in the corresponding week of the previous year.
According to data released by the government on Thursday, onions became cheaper by 40.65 per cent year-on-year during the week under review, while potato prices were down by 10.98 per cent. Price of wheat also fell by 4.71 per cent

However, all other food items grew more expensive on an annual basis.
Pulses became 13.80 per cent costlier during the week ended November 19, while milk grew dearer by 11.41 per cent and eggs, meat and fish by 13.55 per cent.
Vegetable prices were up by 5.13 per cent year-on-year. However, this marked a substantial slowdown in the inflation rate in comparison to the past few months, when prices of vegetables had witnessed double-digit growth.
Fruits also became 7.98 per cent more expensive on an annual basis, while cereal prices were up 1.97 per cent.
Inflation in the overall primary articles category stood at 7.74 per cent during the week ended November 19, as against 9.08 per cent in the previous week. Primary articles have over 20 per cent weight in the wholesale price index.
Inflation in non-food articles, which includes fibres, oilseeds and minerals, was recorded at 2.14 per cent during the week under review, as against 4.05 per cent in the week ended November 12.


----------



## IndoCarib

India's exports rise 10.8% in October: Government - The Economic Times

---------- Post added at 08:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:55 AM ----------

India&#8217;s foreign remittances to hit record $58 bn: WB | Firstpost


----------



## IndoCarib

50 million Africans dial Airtel

The implementation of India&#8217;s low-cost telecom model in the African market seems to have paid dividends for the country&#8217;s largest company in the sector, Bharti Airtel, with the company crossing 50 million subscribers in mobile operations.

Bharti acquired Zain&#8217;s assets in 16 African countries in June 2010, with a subscriber base of 42 million, brought down to an active user base of 36 mn. In these 17 months, it has got 14 million users, on the back of low and innovative rate plans, it said. It has 173 million subscribers in the Indian market.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Quick MIK

Carmakers sans Maruti post sales growth in November







Barring passenger car market leader Maruti Suzuki, whose car sales dropped 17 per cent in November over the same month last year, the other manufacturers have posted double digit growth.


----------



## IndoCarib

FDI in India cannot completely replace kiranas but create more jobs - The Economic Times


----------



## MINK

*Caterpillar plans Perkins engine plant*

Caterpillar Inc., a leading maker of construction and mining equipment, is setting up a greenfield project to produce Perkins branded 4000 series engines in an yet-to-be identified location in India.

The project will involve an investment of $150 million. The proposed project will be the first Perkins engine plant for Caterpillar outside the U.K.

Addressing a press conference here on Wednesday, Rich Lavin, Group President and Executive Office Member of Caterpillar Inc., said the proposed Perkins engine plant would have an initial capacity of 3,000 numbers a year. This would be scaled up to 5,000 a year subsequently.

He said the engine project would be implemented through a new legal entity. To a question, he said Caterpillar would be hoping to export half the number produced at the proposed plant to serve the needs of countries in and around the region. Hitherto, the requirements of these nations were met through supply from the U.K. plant, he added.

Mr. Lavin said Caterpillar would primarily focus on industrial clients to hawk its Perkins engines. The plan was to produce a range of Perkins engines  from 750 kVA to 2500 kVA.

Caterpillar would also be pumping in an additional investment of $62 million into its existing off-highway truck manufacturing facility near here. The new investment was to expand the truck capacity. This investment was over and above the $108 million fund infusion announced by the comp any in 2010 to double the capacity, he added. Thus far, he said, Caterpillar had invested $1 billion into India (excluding the just-announced one).


The Hindu : Business / Companies : Caterpillar plans Perkins engine plant


----------



## MINK

*Hyundai plans to launch commercial vehicles in India*


Korean auto major Hyundai Motor on Thursday said it is currently studying the Indian market to launch commercial vehicles as part of its global plan to strengthen the segment.

To begin with, the company that mainly sells compact cars in India is considering introducing high-end and premium trucks in the country.

&#8220;There are lots of possibilities to launch commercial vehicles in India...we are currently studying the Indian market...So, we are planning,&#8221; Hyundai Motor Company Deputy General Manager (Commercial vehicle Marketing team) J.D. Lee told PTI on the sidelines of the Tokyo Motor Show.

Asked by when the company could launch the commercial vehicles in India, he said: &#8220;We hope to launch it very soon.&#8221;

Without giving much detail, Mr. Lee said the company is looking at high-end and premium trucks for the Indian market initially. Besides, it is also considering at introducing buses as well. &#8220;We are trying to launch high-end and premium trucks... As far as the models that we have, I think it is not a problem. We have many models all over the world,&#8221; he added.

He said the company took time to enter the Indian commercial vehicles market as the low-cost ones used to be more attractive there, which is changing now.

&#8220;Premium model truck is attractive (now) for the Indian market but we think bus is also profitable,&#8221; Mr. Lee said, adding the company is deciding which model will be launched.

&#8220;Then, we will decide how many units...It is not enough to just launch a product, we have to think about the service part also and that is taking time,&#8221; he added.


The Hindu : Business / Companies : Hyundai plans to launch commercial vehicles in India


----------



## Quick MIK

Essar Steel commissions 2.5-mtpa furnace at Hazira

Essar Steel commissioned its second unit of Conarc Furnace with a capacity of 2.5 million tonnes per annum, taking total capacity of steel melt shop to five mtpa.

The Conarc furnace will be fed with inputs from blast furnace with a capacity of 1.73 mtpa (commissioned recently), DRI (direct reduced iron) with a capacity of 1.74 mtpa and two Corex units of 0.87 mtpa of which one is already commissioned and the second unit is scheduled to be commissioned this month.

Barring a Corex unit, Essar Steel has commissioned all steel making units including iron making and rolling units that are part of 10 mtpa expansion project. The Corex unit is slated for commissioning later this year.

Business Line : Companies News : Essar Steel commissions 2.5-mtpa furnace at Hazira


----------



## Inqhilab

*The biggest tax reform in independent Indias history : GST*

Once GST replaces all multiple taxes, it is going to be the biggest tax reform in independent Indias history, it said in a recent study titled GST  Beyond Growth' by Assocham .GST bill will make goods *10% cheaper* and will increase the *competitiveness of India's exports*.A simplified tax structure will lead to annual savings of R1.2 lakh crore at the current nominal rate of GDP. Reduction in tax cost will lead to a favourable impact on tax compliance, economies of scale, supply chain efficiencies and thus higher economic growth.The Goods and Services Tax (GST) will lead to buoyancy in government revenues by* R1.5 lakh crore* and increase the countrys GDP by *2%*
The tax GDP ratio too may go up by 1.5% to 2% with net revenue jumping by R*1.5 lakh* crore a year. The GST will create a single Indian common market and there will be no distinction between goods and services with seamless input tax credit allowed throughout the supply chain.


GST will bring 10% GDP growth for 10 years in row: Godrej

GST holds key to Indias growth: Vijay Kelkar - Mumbai - DNA

India can hope for double digit growth with GST implementation



But for last 2 years BJP *"Pro reform party"* is opposing the move for cheap political gains 


GST hits political roadblock, BJP continues opposing the draft

ET Awards' Agenda for Renewal 2011: India Inc's darling CM Narendra Modi obstacle to GST, says Jairam Ramesh - Economic Times

Why BJP-ruled states are opposing GST, asks Maha CM Chavan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## angeldemon_007

^^^
GST is a very good reform...I hope GST and FDI is retail should be passed soon. FDI in retail and agriculture is also more thing which if controlled properly can turn around India's growth story. We need to set up a controlling body like TRAI which will keep an eye on big companies that will enter in retail or those are already in this sector. Yeah its true alot of small shops will be closed but lot of small shops will also be able to remain there because Supermarkets can't be opened in every Gully-Muhalla and most of the time people don't have time to go to supermarket. The good points due to retail will be :
1) Farmer's way of living will improve.
2) More money will come for storage and those it will prevent the huge wastage of food items that happens in India.
3) Good roads from villages to towns and cities and also good transportation media will develop. Companies like Walmart can set up rail link if they want to.
4) More money will there for research in agriculture to increase productivity.
5) More than a 1 million people can get new jobs because of retail.
6) Because of competition people will get better product at better price along with better service.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Quick MIK

ONGC reports two discoveries

Flagship explorer Oil and Natural Gas Corporation (ONGC) on Thursday announced two "significant oil discoveries", even as the government told Parliament that the state-run company is to spend Rs 25,000 crore in bringing about a dozen marginal fields into production by 2014.

ONGC has told authorities that it made a strike in North Kadi area of Gujarat's Mehsana district, which is the company's major production centre. The discovery is a new layer, called 'play" in industry parlance, and will add to the company's output. The exact size of the reserve will be known after further tests.

The company made another strike in the Panna area, 40 km from its bread-and-butter Mumbai offshore field and 140 km from the country's financial capital. This discovery will make incremental addition to the output from a cluster that the company is developing. 


ONGC reports two discoveries - The Times of India


Indian households hold over $950 bn of gold: Report

India's innate fascination with gold continues as Indian households hold gold worth over 950 billion which in turn is around 50% of the country's GDP in dollar terms, says a report. Gold consumption is part of India's culture and tradition and the country is the world's largest consumer of gold, followed by China.

Indian households hold 18,000 tonnes of gold which represents 11% of the global stock and worth more than 950 billion, around 50% of India nominal GDP in dollar terms, says global research firm Macquarie.

indian-households-hold-over-950-bn-of-gold-report


----------



## Tamil Arasan

*India's Silicon Valley moves with the times*

BBC News - India's Silicon Valley moves with the times

Please watch on the above link a wonderful video about young entrepreneur (go-getter) of Bangalore and how the city is changing with time...

For more than two decades the city of Bangalore has been growing as an international technology hub, but now new challenges are facing the sector.

The BBC's Nidhi Dutt has been finding out how India's Silicon Valley is evolving with the times.


----------



## Dance

India inches closer to crisis as rupee retreats

(Reuters) - India may face its worst financial crisis in decades if it fails to stem a slide in the rupee, leaving the Reserve Bank of India (RBI) with a difficult choice over how to make best use of its limited reserves to maintain the confidence of foreign investors.

If the RBI is too timid, it risks adding fuel to the ire of portfolio investors, which India relies on heavily to cover its imports tab.

Aggressive intervention would leave the central bank open to criticism that it is wasting precious money on problems that are beyond India's control anyhow, noteably Europe's debt crisis.

Unlike most of its Asian peers, India has recently been running large current account and fiscal deficits. That means it must attract sufficient foreign money -- namely U.S. dollars -- to close the gap, and a weaker home currency makes that costlier.

This is a perennial problem for India. The current situation is so worrisome because India is grappling with big internal and external economic threats simultaneously. Growth is slowing. Inflation remains high. Political paralysis has stymied domestic reforms.

The RBI, the last line of defence against a currency meltdown, has cautiously begun to support the rupee, but its firepower may be more limited than its $300 billion in reserves would suggest.

Beyond India's borders, Europe is the biggest worry. As its banks deleverage, investment money has flooded out of India's markets. If Europe's debt troubles deteriorate, India could be hit with a balance of payments crisis as severe as the one that forced a sharp devaluation in 1991.

The rupee, which has dropped 16 percent in the past four months, got a reprieve last week after the world's big six central banks banded together to try to ease dollar funding strains, helping it to snap a four-week losing trend.

But analysts widely expect the rupee, trading on Monday at 51.26 per dollar, to resume its slide.

"The Indian currency will be the first casualty of a deterioration in the euro zone crisis," said Rupa Rege Nitsure, chief economist at Bank of Baroda in Mumbai.

If Europe's crisis deepens, India's trade deficit would widen even more rapidly, and it would have even more trouble attracting foreign capital.

"Risk appetite will obviously collapse and gradually the currency crisis is likely to take the shape of a balance of payments crisis," Nitsure said.

Worries about India have spiked in tandem with concern over Europe. UBS hosted a client conference call about India on November 29, which it announced with an email headlined "India explodes." Deutsche Bank sent out a report on November 24 entitled, "India's time of reckoning."

"Suddenly everything seems to be coming to a head in India," UBS wrote. "Growth is disappearing, the rupee is in disarray, and inflation is stuck at near-record levels. Investor sentiment has gone from cautious to outright scared."

India's current account deficit swelled to $14.1 billion in its fiscal first quarter, nearly triple the previous quarter's tally. The full-year gap is expected to be around $54 billion.

Its fiscal deficit hit $58.7 billion in the April-to-October period. The government in February projected a deficit equal to 4.6 percent of gross domestic product for the fiscal year ending in March 2012, although the finance minister said on Friday that it would be difficult to hit that target.

India relies heavily on portfolio inflows -- foreign purchases of shares and bonds -- as a means of covering its current account gap. Those flows are fickle.

Foreign portfolio investors have sold a net $50 million worth of equities so far in 2011 , in sharp contrast to the $29 billion they invested in 2010, data from the Securities and Exchange Board of India's website showed. In November alone, foreign funds pulled $661 million out of Indian stocks.

"The Indian economy is one of the most vulnerable to liquidity shocks in the region, not helped the least by deficits in its key balances," said Radhika Rao, an economist with Forecast PTE in Singapore.

WHERE IS THE RBI?

The drop in portfolio inflows and the hefty current account and fiscal deficits have been a key factor behind the rupee's decline.

The RBI appears to have intervened in mid-November to try to slow the decline. Between October 28 and November 25, reserves dropped by $16 billion to $304 billion, yet the currency still fell by 7 percent over that period.

Trading in rupee offshore forward contracts show traders are betting on the rupee declining a further 1.7 percent over the next three months, and 4.5 percent in a year.

Many economists argue the RBI has been too timid, and deserves part of the blame for the rupee's weakness.

A deputy governor said on Saturday that the central bank would use "all available instruments" to stem a downward spiral.

Other officials have insisted the RBI should avoid "undue" intervention, especially when the currency depreciation is caused by external forces, a message economist Rajeev Malik says could backfire.

"The biggest mistake RBI has made is that it has almost given an open invitation to speculators to short the rupee," said Malik, who is with CLSA in Singapore.

"It is really bizarre for any central bank to openly keep on saying that it will not intervene when there is already pressure on the currency to weaken and globally things are so uncertain."

Contrast that with Indonesia, which burned through 8 percent of its foreign exchange reserves in a single month in September to defend the rupiah from a global bout of market volatility.

The rupiah has weakened in recent weeks after Bank Indonesia twice lowered interest rates. RBI, however, has been among the most hawkish central banks in the world, raising rates 13 times since early 2010. Normally, higher interest rates boost currencies, so the rupee's weakness is all the more significant.

KEEPING POWDER DRY

If the RBI decides to step in more aggressively, its manoeuvring room is more limited than its reserves tally would suggest.

After covering the current account deficit, short-term debt and foreign investment flows, there would be less than $20 billion left over.

J. Moses Harding, head of market and economic research at Indusind Bank in Mumbai, said the RBI's immediate concern would be arresting the spread of currency woes into the money market.

India's banking system already borrows more than $19 billion from the central bank to meet reserve requirements, so if the RBI moved to prop up the rupee, it would drain more liquidity out of an already tight market.

Companies make quarterly advance tax payments around mid-December, which puts an added strain on liquidity.

In addition, a glut of foreign currency convertible bonds, issued when the rupee was much higher, falls due in the first quarter. They include a $1 billion Reliance Communications bond.

The bonds are too expensive at current levels to be converted into stock and the sharp depreciation of the rupee will leave issuers with a heavy redemption bill.

The central bank could boost liquidity by cutting the cash reserve ratio, the proportion of deposits banks must set aside with the central bank as cash. Talk of a cut has circulated in Indian markets in recent days, although some economists argue that such a move could stoke already hot inflation.

"It would be extremely difficult for RBI and the government to arrest simultaneous downward pressures from equity, currency and money markets while struggling to address low growth and high inflation issues," Harding said.

That argues in favor of RBI keeping its ammunition dry in case conditions worsen. If India is indeed heading for a 1991-style balance of payments crisis, those reserves would be vital.

Back then, India rapidly depleted its reserves, forcing a currency devaluation.

But the risk is that RBI will wait too long to act.

"While it is important for RBI to not shed its FX reserves unnecessarily, the approach of allowing such a massive pace of slide in the rupee could backfire," CLSA's Malik said.

(Editing by Neil Fullick)

India inches closer to crisis as rupee retreats | Reuters


----------



## Tamil Arasan

*tereBin crosses 100 - by The Ugly Indian*






Nice initiative by citizens of Bangalore city - by not depending on government for every thing, and shown the path to other cites to follow...


----------



## IndoCarib

(Reuters) - India's services sector expanded in November for the first time in two months as new business accelerated despite persistent inflationary pressures, a survey showed on Monday.

The seasonally adjusted HSBC Markit Business Activity Index -- based on a survey of around 400 firms -- stood at 53.2 in November, above the 50-mark that separates growth from contraction.

It had fallen to 49.1 in October after contracting for the first time in more than two years in September to 49.8.

Services sector rebounds in November | Reuters


----------



## Vinod2070

Some real positive news. Despite all the hoopla and negativism, some solid steps are being taken in the education and health sector.

Science education and research in India undergoing a quiet but potentially huge transformation

His job is to build an IIT from scratch, as one of the eight new IITs the government is building. Jain has lofty aims: to build an institution that will be among the top 20 in the world in 50 years. As a beginning, he wants the IIT to break free from many selfimposed rules and assumptions.

Reimagining IITs

The IITs have long been known around the world for their teaching but they have a poor reputation for research. In a recent study of the top 20 engineering institutions in the world, Thomson Reuters found that the IITs had the lowest number of citations per paper between 1999 and 2009; they had 3.57 citations per paper compared to 10.50 for Stanford University, the highest for any engineering institution. The new IIT directors and some of the old ones are now bent upon changing the research culture in India, which is also a good way of attracting talent.

*Says Uday Desai, director of the new IIT at Hyderabad: "If you create a research ambience smart people will join." The fledgling IITs and other institutions in India are now trying to blaze a new trail. Like Jain, their directors go on fund-raising trips to the US, hire industry veterans to teach students critical skills, break down barriers between departments and network intensely with their colleagues in other institutions.

You could also see them trying to woo outstanding Indian scientists working abroad. "Post-independence, till today, we have got scientists who wanted to come back for family or nationalistic reasons," says K Vijay Raghavan, director of the National Centre for Biological Sciences (NCBS) in Bangalore: "Now we need to attract those who are doing excellent science but have no strong reason to come back." Indian institutions need them for a reason: the country's research and educational establishment is undergoing its biggest expansion since the 1960s. If everything works out, Indian science could be looking at a paradigm shift.

India is now building eight new IITs, five science institutions like the IITs, six biology research institutes, and several research institutions in niche areas. This is apart from institutions that are being renamed and remodelled and universities that have been planned but not yet started. This expansion has doubled the public investments in R&D in the past five years and increased the output of Indian science. In the global country ranking for publications, India has moved up from 15th position in 2003 to 9th in 2010.

The number of science and engineering PhDs produced a year in India, at an abysmal level of 5,000 in 2003, has grown to over 9,000 in 2010. The government target is to generate over 20,000 science and engineering PhDs a year by 2020. Lack of sufficient number of PhD students is a reason for the poor research performance of IITs, whose best students always used to go abroad. "When we used to teach at IIT Mumbai in the 1990s," says Seshadri, now CEO of the Bangalore-based startup Boltel, "all of us had offers from the best universities in the US.
*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Polemos

*India looks to Africa for secure energy supplies
*

New Delhi: As part of India&#8217;s effort to counter the growing Chinese influence in Africa and provide a fillip to India&#8217;s efforts to secure hydrocarbon assets in the continent, at least 16 countries will be participating in the third India-Africa hydrocarbons conference starting on 9 December.

India&#8217;s efforts are targeted towards diversifying its import basket and come in the backdrop of China organizing similar conferences previously.
&#8220;We wouldn&#8217;t like to be compared with China. We have our own strategy,&#8221; R.P.N. Singh, minister of state in India&#8217;s ministry of petroleum and natural gas, said at a press conference ahead of the event. &#8220;India has been following the policy of diversifying the sources to meet its energy needs.&#8221;

The need for diversification of supplies is critical for India as it imports more than 80% of its energy requirements. Consumption of energy in India is likely to double by 2030 to the equivalent of 833 million tonnes (mt) of oil, according to an International Energy Agency forecast.

&#8220;The race to Africa to access the natural resources has been intensely led by China in the past decade,&#8221; said Gokul Chaudhri, partner at consultant BMR Advisors Pvt. Ltd. &#8220;India needs to demonstrate an integrated approach, involving political, diplomatic and economic cooperation, focused on institutional building and social engagement with Africa. Our efforts, so far, have been sporadic with limited success.&#8221;

The conference, being held by the petroleum and natural gas ministry in association with the lobby group Federation of Indian Chambers of Commerce and Industry (Ficci), will be attended by Andre Raphael Loemba, hydrocarbon minister of the Republic of Congo; Noel Guetat, deputy minister of mines, petroleum and energy of Cote d&#8217; Ivoire; and Tolesa Shagi, Ethiopia&#8217;s state minister of mines.

The focus on Africa stems from the fact that Africa accounts for 9.5% (132 billion barrels) of the world&#8217;s proven oil reserves and 12% (478 mt per annum) of the world&#8217;s production. &#8220;The preferred approach of the Indian companies is to partner with the national oil companies of the African countries,&#8221; said Singh.

Countries in Africa have become a focus area for Indian firms; they present an alternative to oil-rich countries in West Asia, which offer service contracts and not production-sharing ones. In the latter, Indian companies get to share the output of a field in exchange for operating it.

&#8220;Africa will be our focus area for oil and gas import,&#8221; said Sudhir Bhargava, additional secretary in India&#8217;s oil ministry. India and China, both growing economies, need fuel reserves to feed their soaring energy needs and this has pitted them in a geopolitical race to acquire as much of the world&#8217;s resources as they can. The Chinese have a significant presence in Africa&#8217;s hydrocarbons sector and some experts partially attribute this to a failure on the part of India to actively engage African countries, both politically and economically.

&#8220;This (the conference) is not an exercise dictated solely by our search for resources. India has become one of the largest investors in many of the African countries,&#8221; said Shiv Shankar Mukherjee, former Indian high commissioner to South Africa and adviser to Ficci on international affairs. In recent years, India has scrambled to come up with a cohesive economic diplomacy policy in Africa.

&#8220;In the current decade there has been a quantum jump in our engagement with Africa. There were quite often criticism regarding the neglect of Africa. That was not really the case,&#8221; Mukherjee said.

In another development, Singh, responding to questions about Reliance Industries Ltd (RIL) beginning arbitration proceedings in anticipation of the government&#8217;s reported move to restrict the cost recoverable by the firm for developing the D6 field in the Krishna-Godavari basin depending on the level of utilization, said, &#8220;we&#8217;ve got a letter from RIL. Whatever issues have been raised, we would study and whatever needs to be done, will be done.&#8221;

India looks to Africa for secure energy supplies - Economy and Politics - livemint.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banana

*Crompton Greaves develops indigenous 1,200 kV Transformer​*

NEW DELHI: Global electrical solutions provider Crompton Greaves (CG), part of the USD 4 billion Avantha Group, *today said it has successfully designed, developed and tested its first indigenous 1,200-kV class auto-transformer.*

"The engineering major announced the dispatch of its first 1,200 kV transformer to Power Grid Corporation of India Ltd (PGCIL) in Bina, Madhya Pradesh. The transformer was tested successfully in October at CG's Transformer division in Mandideep, Madhya Pradesh," the company said in a statement.

"After being the pioneer in manufacturing 800 kV Transformers ... CG has proved its excellent technical and manufacturing capabilities yet again," CG Chief Executive Officer and Managing Director Laurent Demortier said.

*Globally, the 1,200 kV transformer is limited to a few countries like Russia (1,200 kV), Japan (1,100 kV), Italy (1,050 kV) and China (1,100 kV), the company said.
*
It added that the country would need 1,200 kV AC, as next transmission voltage for bulk transfer of power of the order of 3,000 to 6,000 MW per line from power generation complexes in east and North-east to load centres located in Northern and Western Regions in line with plans of augmenting power generation capacity.

"The 1,200 kV AC will be the highest transmission voltage (UHV) in the world. To develop this frontier technology indigenously, PGCIL took a lead to establish a 1,200 kV test station at Bina (Madhya Pradesh)," the statement said.

PGCIL collaborated with manufacturers and CG was selected as one of the major partners to develop this equipment and took this opportunity as an R&D project to develop this technology, it added.

Crompton Greaves develops indigenous 1,200 kV Transformer - The Economic Times

Shows India's Industrial Capability!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Banana

*ADB to fund Reliance Power solar power plant in India​*
(Reuters) - Asian Development Bank (ADB) said on Monday it is part-funding a project with India's *Reliance Power to build what it said would be India's largest solar photovoltaic power plant.*

The plant marks Reliance Power's first foray into solar energy and is part of its strategy to expand its renewable energy portfolio.

ADB is providing a long-term loan of up to $48 million to finance the *40 megawatt solar power project located in Jaisalmer district in the western state of Rajasthan.*

Reliance group firm Reliance Infrastructure will buy the electricity under a long term power purchase agreement. *The power will be distributed to households in Mumbai, the country's financial capital.* 

*The project, expected to cost about $147 million, is scheduled to be completed by the second quarter of 2012*, the statement posted on ADB's site, said.

The Export Import Bank of the United States is also providing funding for the project.

*ADB said it aims to help develop, finance and commission 3,000 MW of solar power generation capacity in its developing member countries by mid 2013*.

ADB to fund Reliance Power solar power plant in India | Reuters


----------



## Quick MIK

JSW Energy commences 135MW unit IV at Barmer project

JSW Energy has announced that Unit IV of 135MW of the 8X135MW Power Project at Barmer, Rajasthan, has been successfully commissioned and has achieved commercial operation date (COD) from Dec. 4, 2011.

JSW Energy commences 135MW unit IV at Barmer project

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DarK-LorD

April-Sept FDI inflows at $25.8 bln: Mukherjee


NEW DELHI (Reuters) - India received foreign direct investment worth $25.8 billion between April and September compared with $11 billion in the corresponding period a year ago, Finance Minister Pranab Mukherjee told lawmakers in parliament on Thursday.

(Reporting by Manoj Kumar; Editing by Aradhana Aravindan)

April-Sept FDI inflows at $25.8 bln: Mukherjee - Yahoo! India Finance


----------



## IndoCarib

India Food Inflation Slowest in Over Two Years - WSJ.com


----------



## Roybot

Food inflation rate falls to near 3-1/2 yr low | Reuters



> (Reuters) -* India's annual food inflation eased to its lowest in nearly three-and-a-half years in late November, driven by a sharp fall in prices of vegetables and protein-rich food, bolstering the case for a pause in rates when the RBI reviews policy next week.*
> 
> Food inflation sharply eased to 6.60 percent in the year to November 26, government data on Thursday showed, from an annual 8.00 percent in the previous week.


----------



## dearone4u_22

Roybot said:


> Food inflation rate falls to near 3-1/2 yr low | Reuters



This is there even when prices of petrol and diesel have been moving up....

The main reason for food inflation in india is mismanagement of food distribution.... 
Gov plan of abolisihing food subsidy with PDS and instead giving cash in subsidy to purchase foodgrain at retail will control black marketing And grain hoarding..

I say this gov as corrupt as it has been has taken some bold decision 
1) deregulate petrol and diesel(somewhat) --) limits oil subsidy and hence fiscal deficit..
2) Land bill will help in planning and quicker execution of infra projects..
3) Road connectivity is improving a lot barring in cities outer national highway just make me forget for a moment that i m in india..

But for corruption and spineless attitude toward enemies


----------



## Abhishek_

*Japanese firm to conduct study on Hyderabad-Chennai rail corridor*







Railways have selected a Japanese consortium to explore the possibility of running a bullet train on the Hyderabad-Chennai high speed rail corridor.

Japan External Trade Organisation (Jetro) and Oriental Consultancy along with Parsons Brinkhoff India has bagged the contract to conduct the pre-feasibility study on the proposed 664 km long Hyderabad-Vijaywada-Chennai route for running the high speed train, a senior Railway Ministry official said.

Japan&#8217;s high speed trains Shinkansen operate at a speed of up to 300 km per hour and are known for their punctuality, comfort, safety and efficiency.

The consortium will submit the report in seven months.

The study is expected to cost the railways about Rs. 3.5 crore.

There were a total of 13 bidders including Korean, French, British and Spanish consultants in the race to bag the southern high speed rail project.

With the selection of the Japanese consortium, railways have undertaken study of four routes for running bullet trains.

Railways have roped in French firm Systra for Pune-Mumbai-Ahmedabad (650 km) route, while UK&#8212;based consultant Mott McDonald has been engaged to conduct the pre-feasibility study of the longest Delhi-Agra&#8212;Lucknow&#8212;Varanasi-Patna (991 km) route.

Spanish consultant Eneco has been hired to carry out studies in the shortest Howrah-Haldia (135 km) route.

Systra has submitted the report to the Railway Ministry, which is being examined now.

Selection for consultants for Delhi-Chandigarh-Amritsar (450 km) and Chennai-Bangalore-Coimbatore-Thiruvananthapuram (869 km) high speed rail corridor will be decided shortly.

In order to expedite the bullet train project, Railways is in the process of constituting the National High Speed Rail Authority on the lines of the National Highways Authority.

The draft of the National High Speed Rail Authority Bill has been sent to the Law Ministry, Urban Development Ministry, Environment Ministry, Finance Ministry and Planning Commission for their views.

&#8220;The final draft of the Bill would be sent to the Cabinet for its approval before being introduced in the Budget Session of Parliament,&#8221; the official said.

According to an estimate, it will cost about Rs.100 crore to construct a one km dedicated high speed corridor. As per the preliminary report, ridership revenues would be able to cover the operating cost of the project.

State governments and financial institutions are expected to be stakeholders of the high speed rail corridor project as these projects will be executed through PPP mode.

Railways plan to make the high speed rail corridor a catalyst for India&#8217;s economic growth and a stimulus for the development of satellite towns. 

The Hindu : Business News : Japanese firm to conduct study on Hyderabad-Chennai rail corridor

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IndoCarib

India November Trade Gap Narrows - WSJ.com

NEW DELHI &#8211; India's trade deficit in November narrowed from a four-year high in the previous month but remained a worry for the government, which expects exports to nearly meet the full-year aim despite weakening demand in the euro zone.

The trade gap in November shrank to $13.6 billion from October's $19.6 billion. For the April-November period, the deficit was $116.8 billion.

"Balance of trade remains a serious problem as imports continue to be very high," Commerce Secretary Rahul Khullar said at a news conference.

The wide trade gap adds to worries that India will find it hard to fund its current account deficit at a time when foreign capital inflows are drying up due to the global turmoil. The trade gap will also fuel concerns of a weaker rupee and further stoke inflation that has been hovering close to double digits for several months now.


----------



## jha

Abhishek_ said:


> *Japanese firm to conduct study on Hyderabad-Chennai rail corridor*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Railways have selected a Japanese consortium to explore the possibility of running a bullet train on the Hyderabad-Chennai high speed rail corridor.
> 
> Japan External Trade Organisation (Jetro) and Oriental Consultancy along with Parsons Brinkhoff India has bagged the contract to conduct the pre-feasibility study on the proposed 664 km long Hyderabad-Vijaywada-Chennai route for running the high speed train, a senior Railway Ministry official said.
> 
> Japan&#8217;s high speed trains Shinkansen operate at a speed of up to 300 km per hour and are known for their punctuality, comfort, safety and efficiency.
> 
> The consortium will submit the report in seven months.
> 
> The study is expected to cost the railways about Rs. 3.5 crore.
> 
> There were a total of 13 bidders including Korean, French, British and Spanish consultants in the race to bag the southern high speed rail project.
> 
> With the selection of the Japanese consortium, railways have undertaken study of four routes for running bullet trains.
> 
> Railways have roped in French firm Systra for Pune-Mumbai-Ahmedabad (650 km) route, while UK&#8212;based consultant Mott McDonald has been engaged to conduct the pre-feasibility study of the longest Delhi-Agra&#8212;Lucknow&#8212;Varanasi-Patna (991 km) route.
> 
> Spanish consultant Eneco has been hired to carry out studies in the shortest Howrah-Haldia (135 km) route.
> 
> Systra has submitted the report to the Railway Ministry, which is being examined now.
> 
> Selection for consultants for Delhi-Chandigarh-Amritsar (450 km) and Chennai-Bangalore-Coimbatore-Thiruvananthapuram (869 km) high speed rail corridor will be decided shortly.
> 
> In order to expedite the bullet train project, Railways is in the process of constituting the National High Speed Rail Authority on the lines of the National Highways Authority.
> 
> The draft of the National High Speed Rail Authority Bill has been sent to the Law Ministry, Urban Development Ministry, Environment Ministry, Finance Ministry and Planning Commission for their views.
> 
> &#8220;The final draft of the Bill would be sent to the Cabinet for its approval before being introduced in the Budget Session of Parliament,&#8221; the official said.
> 
> According to an estimate, it will cost about Rs.100 crore to construct a one km dedicated high speed corridor. As per the preliminary report, ridership revenues would be able to cover the operating cost of the project.
> 
> State governments and financial institutions are expected to be stakeholders of the high speed rail corridor project as these projects will be executed through PPP mode.
> 
> Railways plan to make the high speed rail corridor a catalyst for India&#8217;s economic growth and a stimulus for the development of satellite towns.
> 
> The Hindu : Business News : Japanese firm to conduct study on Hyderabad-Chennai rail corridor



Different firms for different routes...? Any advantage in this ..?


----------



## Bombay Dude

*Barring highways, infrastructure does well in first half of FY'12*


India's infrastructure sector have done well in the first half of the current fiscal, although highways remained a laggard, according to a mid-year analysis of the economy.

During the April-September period, power generation capacity addition was largely on the targeted lines. *Against the target of 7,743 MW, actual addition was 7,501 MW, nearly 92 per cent of the goal set.
*
Total earnings of the railways from goods were also up by 10.15 per cent to Rs 32,439 crore, compared to Rs 29,448.55 crore in the first half of the last fiscal.

The civil aviation sector, though incurring losses over the past two quarters, has actually clocked *18 per cent growth in passenger traffic at 59 million during April-September*, 2011-12, over 50 million in the year-ago period.

A robust growth was also seen in the telecom sector, which has registered over *899.8 million* connections at August-end. The number of connections were 846.33 million, as on March 31, 2011.

"The total FDI equity inflows in the telecom sector have been USD 1,874 million during April-August this fiscal," as per the Mid-Year Analysis tabled in Parliament.

The shipping sector also witnessed some improvement - both on ground as well as on the policy front. *While contract for the 4th container terminal of Jawaharlal Nehru Port has been awarded, a decision has been taken by the government to set up one more port in each of the maritime states.
*
However, on the flip side, the widening and strengthening target work on the national highways remained a distant dream. *Against the target of adding 1,005 km during April-September, work could be completed on 690 km only.*

Barring highways, infrastructure does well in first half of FY'12 - The Economic Times


----------



## Roybot

Bombay Dude said:


> * Against the target of 7,743 MW, actual addition was 7,501 MW, nearly 92 per cent of the goal set.
> 
> *


*

That should be 97% not 92%*


----------



## Dance

India Cuts Growth Forecast, Warns May Miss Fiscal Targets

NEW DELHI -- The Indian government Friday cut its economic growth forecast to 7.25%-7.75% from the previous 8% for the year through March 2012, and admitted that it could miss several fiscal aims because of problems caused by global uncertainties.

Officially stating what has become clear over the past few months, the government said in its mid-year economic analysis that it would find it tough to stay within its budgeted expenditure and to narrow the fiscal gap to its stated aim of 4.6% of gross domestic product.

Asia's third-largest economy, battling inflation for more than two years, grew at its slowest pace in more than 24 months in the July-September 2011 period at 6.9%, hurt by 13 interest rate increases since March 2010 which squeezed investments and crimped factory output growth.

New Delhi, already burdened with swelling fuel and food subsidy bills, has little room to stimulate the economy.

The government has got parliament's approval to spend an additional 568.4 billion rupees ($11 billion) over budgeted expenditure to fund the rising subsidy bill.

This extra spending comes on top of another 528 billion rupees that the government plans to borrow over its budgeted plan of 4.17 trillion rupees debt sales.

The subsidy charges come mainly from selling items such as diesel--which fuels nearly all of India's trucks--at discounted prices to control inflation.

Items which poor people depend on--such as kerosene and cooking gas, as well as some food products--are also sold at large discounts.

"Commitments on account of additional requirement on various subsidies would make it difficult to adhere to the total expenditure target for the current year," the government said in the mid-year economic analysis.

India's economic performance in the April-September period missed most budgeted targets.

Total expenditure in the first seven months of the fiscal year which started April 1 was 54.1% of budgeted spending, lifting the fiscal deficit to 74.4% of the full-year aim.

"If Europe slides into a proper recession, with all the attendant financial contagion that will no doubt affect other nations, the entire world economy will slow down, and we could be impacted," the report said.

The report also flagged the risk of missing the stated revenue aim of 400 billion rupees by selling stakes in state-run companies and 130 billion rupees from auctioning telecommunications bandwidth.

Since April 1, the government has generated just 11.5 billion rupees from selling stakes in state-run companies--way behind its full-year target of 400 billion rupees.

The aim was to use the money to fund social spending and help narrow the fiscal deficit.

But "adhering to the fiscal deficit target of 4.6% of GDP in 2011-12" is now a major challenge, the report said.

However, the government maintained that it will stick to its medium-term path of fiscal consolidation, despite this year's blip.

Under a medium-term fiscal consolidation plan, the government is tasked with shrinking fiscal deficit to 3.5% by March 2014.


India Cuts Growth Forecast, Warns May Miss Fiscal Targets - WSJ.com


----------



## Tangent

IndoCarib said:


> India Food Inflation Slowest in Over Two Years - WSJ.com


..... one SLAP can turn the world around...... qed
( Harvinder Singh just proved it) 

.....I'm not happy with the situation in Railways, Education, finance, home affairs, ..
.....We need more Harvinder Singh...one for each minister, 2 for kapil, 3 for Raul , 100 for Sonia and 2 KG kids for pigvijay.


----------



## Quick MIK

Rajasthan block has potential to produce 3 lakh bpd: Cairn

Cairn India&#8217;s prolific Rajasthan oil block has potential to produce 300,000 barrels per day (bpd), a quarter more than the previously projected peak output.

The company, which has been acquired by London-ased miner Vedanta Resources, has told the authorities that Mangala and other oilfields in the block can produce 300,000 bpd, subject to regulatory and partner approval.

Sources privy to the development said Mangala, the biggest of the 18 discoveries that Cairn has made in Rajasthan block, can produce 150,000 bpd against current output of 125,000 bpd.

Bhagyam, the second biggest field in the Rajasthan block, can produce 60,000 bpd as opposed to current approved peak output of 40,000 bpd, while Aishwariya can contribute 25,000 bpd compared to 10,000 bpd previously stated. Other fields can produce 65,000 bpd.

Sources said Bhagyam field is ready to start production, while Aishwariya would begin output in 2012.

At present, the approved peak output from Rajasthan is just 175,000 bpd - made up of 125,000 bpd from Mangala, 40,000 bpd from Bhagyam and 10,000 bpd from Aishwariya.

For the new peak, the government needs to approve field development and investment plans along with extension of the exploration over the rest of the block.

Cairn India holds 70 per cent interest in the block and Oil and Natural Gas Corp (ONGC) the remaining 30 per cent.

Business Line : Companies News : Rajasthan block has potential to produce 3 lakh bpd: Cairn

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

Slowdown fears? Indian job market set to boom: Reports



> *In stark contrast to the fears of economic slowdown hurting the country's labour market, two separate job market surveys on Tuesday suggested an improving employment scenario and predicted robust hiring activities for the new year, which could be the best in the world.*
> 
> Painting an optimistic picture, global HR firm Manpower said in its quarterly job market report that Indian employers are the most bullish globally when it comes to hiring, with robust recruitment plans for the next three months, the first quarter of the new year 2012.
> 
> In a separate monthly report, job portal Naukri.com said that hiring activities surged in November across all sectors.
> 
> Against the backdrop of contraction in industrial output and gloomy economic growth prospects, concerns are rising that such situation could seriously hurt employment in the country.
> 
> *According to Manpower, Indian employers have reported the most optimistic hiring intentions among the 41 countries and territories where its survey is conducted.*


----------



## Roybot

Slowdown fears? Indian job market set to boom: Reports



> *In stark contrast to the fears of economic slowdown hurting the country's labour market, two separate job market surveys on Tuesday suggested an improving employment scenario and predicted robust hiring activities for the new year, which could be the best in the world.*
> 
> Painting an optimistic picture, global HR firm Manpower said in its quarterly job market report that Indian employers are the most bullish globally when it comes to hiring, with robust recruitment plans for the next three months, the first quarter of the new year 2012.
> 
> In a separate monthly report, job portal Naukri.com said that hiring activities surged in November across all sectors.
> 
> Against the backdrop of contraction in industrial output and gloomy economic growth prospects, concerns are rising that such situation could seriously hurt employment in the country.
> 
> *According to Manpower, Indian employers have reported the most optimistic hiring intentions among the 41 countries and territories where its survey is conducted.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

India Food Inflation Slows to 4.35%, Lowest Level Since 2008 - Bloomberg


Harwinder's slap making Pawar work

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Polemos

*FDI in retail after assembly polls next year Prime Minister Manmohan Singh*

In the back drop of corporate and foreign investors being miffed over the government suspending its decision on foreign equity in multi-brand retail, Prime Minister Manmohan Singh Saturday said his government will take up implementation of this policy next year after consultations with opposition parties once elections to various assemblies are over.

Manmohan Singh also said his government was committed to go moving forward with economic reforms, which were initiated under his stewardship as finance minister in the Congress government under then prime minister P.V. Narasimha Rao between 1991 and 1996.

However, he blamed "political compulsions" for the government taking such hard decisions to rollback or suspend policies.

"We have to evolve a broad-based consensus and we will work towards that. It's my hope that once the elections to the various state assemblies, which are in the offing, are over, all political parties can sit together, and we will then explore with them the possibilities of implementing the decision, which is placed on hold," he said.

Manmohan Singh was interacting with media persons on board his special aircraft while returning home from Moscow after attending a summit meet with Russian President Dmitry Medvedev.

Responding to the increasingly belligerent criticism of his government over suspended key decision on economic reforms, he said the UPA was "committed to reforms as ever", but blamed the rollbacks and putting crucial decisions on hold to "political compulsions."

"Our government stands committed to reforms as ever before. But there is such a thing as political compulsion. Given the nature of coalition... the fact that we, as the Congress party, do not have a majority (in parliament), we have to move at a pace whereby all our allies can be on the same page," he said.

"Therefore that certainly restricts our options. But we are hopeful that some essential reform... we can still push through after we have engaged our allies in a constructive, productive dialogue," he said, adding that "there is no other way in which we can move forward."

Manmohan Singh was also sure that captains of industry recognised, as much as anybody else, what "the reality of political situation" in India is.

On the global economic crisis and its impact on India, he said there were "temporary setbacks".

"There are temporary setbacks. We cannot be oblivious to what is happening in the world economy. The whole Eurozone crisis is something, which has global impact everywhere," he said.

Noting that "everywhere, the growth impulses are taking a beating", Manmohan Singh said he sincerely believed world economy required "concerted efforts on part of all major powers to bring back the rhythm of growth process."

"I still believe that even if the world does not revert to the healthy growth path, in India, we have the ability and the will to push for a growth rate of at least 8 percent per annum," he said.

Observing that India's savings rate was as high as 34 percent and investment rate as high as 36.5 percent, the prime minister said unlike many other developing countries, including China, Indian economy was not that much dependent on international trade.

"Therefore, if we can increase investment in infrastructure, and create adequate domestic demand for capital goods, we have the ability to sustain a growth path of 8 percent and maybe of 9 percent in the next five years," he added.

FDI in retail after assembly polls next year Prime Minister Manmohan Singh - The Economic Times


----------



## jha

*Post-Iran deal fiasco, India gets Israel&#8217;s gas offer*



> Israel, which suddenly finds itself flush with natural gas, has offered to export it to India. The offer was made by Israeli finance minister Yuval Steinitz to the Indian government during his visit here last week. In his conversations with finance minister Pranab Mukherjee and National Security Adviser Shivshankar Menon, Steinitz is believed to have said that Israel was looking to export gas to India.
> 
> According to sources, the two countries will be setting up committees to do a feasibility survey of the offer. The discussions are expected to intensify during a rare visit by foreign minister SM Krishna to Israel in early January.
> 
> India sources most of its natural gas from Qatar and Oman. Iran, which could have been a major supplier of LNG, cancelled a huge deal to India after it had been signed, following India's vote against its nuclear programme in the IAEA. A gas pipeline from Iran to India via Pakistan too has run aground on security considerations. Within the country, India's much hyped Krishna-Godavari gas basin has run into trouble after disagreement over pricing resulted in a drop in production. So India is in the market for big gas flows.
> 
> Israel, which had been energy deficient for decades and locked in potentially unstable energy relationships with Arab countries that have been bitterly opposed to it, stumbled on a bonanza when huge quantities of natural gas were discovered off its northern coast. Gas is expected to start flowing from the Tamar field in 2013 and from the Leviathan in 2016. Varying estimates give Israel control over some 400 bcm of gas. It promises to reduce Israel's dependence on Arab states like Egypt and Jordan and offers the prospects of billions of dollars in revenue.
> 
> Israel has already started the process of picking out export routes to Europe, through Greece and Cyprus. In the east, energy-hungry India offers the best market that is also free from political troubles for both countries.
> 
> Israel and India have grown closer in the past decade through a strategic partnership that includes defence, count-terrorism and intelligence. It has also flourished despite the fact that India has strong traditional relations with the Arab world.
> 
> In the early part of this decade, there was talk of a Medstream pipeline carrying gas and oil from Turkey though Israel which would be bound for India. But with Israel-Turkey relationship deteriorating significantly in the past couple of years, that pipeline has been shelved for the present.
> 
> India is not only energy-deficient, it is overly dependent for oil from West Asia, many countries of which are in the midst of unprecedented political ferment. The Indian growth story would be severely impacted in the event of higher energy prices, or a shortage brought about by external factors. For the past decade, Indian governments have been engaged in diversifying energy sources -- from nuclear to renewable, gas to wind, India wants it all.



http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...ts-Israels-gas-offer/articleshow/11161922.cms


----------



## Splurgenxs

*Sensex jumps 500 points, Nifty nears 4,700*

Banking stocks were the big gainers, rising over 4.5 per cent. Consumer durables and energy stocks also traded higher. All sectoral indices on the Bombay Stock Exchange traded in green.


Markets likely to go up by 10-15%, avoid short-selling


Indian stocks traded with over 3 per cent gains in the last hour of trade. The Sensex jumped over 500 points while the Nifty traded with nearly 150 points gains.

At 1510 hours, the Sensex was up 505 points at 15,680 while the Nifty index advanced 148 points to 4,692.

"The markets are due for a pretty big rally... You could easily rally 10-15 per cent on the indexes... The pessimism has been overdone... This rally will strengthen the rupee as well," Shankar Sharma of First Global said.

Banking stocks were the big gainers, rising over 4.5 per cent. Consumer durables and energy stocks also traded higher. All sectoral indices on the Bombay Stock Exchange traded in green.

Big Nifty gainers included Reliance Communications (up 9 per cent), Sesa Goa, ICICI Bank and Tata Power (up 7-8 per cent) and M&M (up 6.5 per cent).

The trigger for the global rally came from the nearly 3 per cent jump on the Dow overnight. European markets were up and Asian stocks also closed higher.

Big Nifty gainers included Reliance Communications (up 9 per cent), Sesa Goa, ICICI Bank and Tata Power (up 7-8 per cent) and M&M (up 6.5 per cent).

Expect a rally ...hope sentiments turn bullish


----------



## sss112

IndoCarib said:


> India Food Inflation Slows to 4.35%, Lowest Level Since 2008 - Bloomberg
> 
> 
> Harwinder's slap making Pawar work


 
I don't understand how the slap affects inflation.
Increase in vegetable and food-stuff availability changes the asking rate for food-stuff in the procurement market.


----------



## SpArK

Food inflation drops sharply: Food inflation for Dec drops to 1.81 % from 4.35 % in previous week

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

Food Security Bill tabled in Lok Sabha: If passed, the Food Bill would provide cheaper food grains to over half of India's 1.2 billion population.



Other half can already afford it.


----------



## jha

SpArK said:


> Food Security Bill tabled in Lok Sabha: If passed, the Food Bill would provide cheaper food grains to *over half of India's 1.2 billion population.*
> 
> 
> 
> Other half can already afford it.



I wonder how many of those have Honda-Cities and Tata Safaries... I know at least 200 such BPL card holders...


----------



## SpArK

Rs 100 Crore Biotech Park to Be Set Up in Mysore

A Rs 100 crore neutri/neutraceutical and phytopharmaceutical (N2P2) project would be developed in Mysore, according to a key government official.

The Vision Group on Biotechnology headed by Dr. Kiran Mazumdar-Shaw has recommended sector-specific biotech parks to be set up in tier 2/3 cities of the State and this project is one such to be developed in Mysore, Principal Secretary in the Department of Information Technology, Biotechnology and Science and Technology, M N Vidyashankar told PTI here.

The private partner for development of this project has been selected following a tender process. The state Cabinet has given its clearance. The State Government&#8217;s major role in the project is to develop the R & D zone.

"M/s. JSS Mahavidyapeetha are the successful bidders for the project, estimated to cost about Rs 100 crore," Vidyashankar said.

He said the biotech sector faces talent shortage and to address this, the State Government has initiated the BT Finishing Schools project. As many as 12 educational institutions have been selected by a Committee headed by Dr G Padmanaban to establish such schools, covering Bangalore, Mysore, Manipal, Mangalore and Gulbarga.

"The BT Finishing School concept involves academics for six months and industry internship for six months. The students are assured of a job after they clear the one year Diploma course," Vidyashankar said.

The students for BT Finishing Schools have been selected through an entrance test and interview conducted by the educational institutions.The course has commenced in September 2011.Regular monitoring is done by a High Level Committee headed by Principal Secretary &#8211; Information Technology, Biotechnology and Science and Technology,and Prof G Padmanaban.

The courses and other day-to-day matters are steered by another Committee comprising the educational institutions, it was stated.


----------



## Splurgenxs

> I wonder how many of those have Honda-Cities and Tata Safaries... I know at least 200 such BPL card holders...



if ur serious about this ...y not inform the media incognito?


----------



## SpArK

jha said:


> I wonder how many of those have Honda-Cities and Tata Safaries... I know at least 200 such BPL card holders...



Those one's quota mostly goes unutilised.


----------



## SpArK

[/COLOR]UK-India relations blossom in 2011; bilateral trade crossed the 13 billion-pound mark


LONDON: India and the UK took forward their "special and unique" relationship in 2011 by consolidating cooperation in fields like counter-terrorism, defence and trade and identified ways to further develop their closer and stronger partnership. 

The bilateral trade crossed the 13 billion-pound mark and the investment from Britain to India also increased substantially. 

During the year, the investment from Britain to India was "20 times more than the previous year", a spokesman of the Indian House here said, without elaborating. 

The year also witnessed several Ministerial-level visits both from India to the UK and vice versa. 

Finance Minister Pranab Mukherjee, External Affairs Minister S M Krishna, Urban Development Minister Kamal Nath and Heavy Industry and Public Enterprises Minister Praful Patel visited the UK, while from Britain Defence Secretary Liam Fox was among those who travelled to India. 

Krishna met British Secretary of State William Hague here on June 30 and discussed ways to further develop a closer and stronger partnership with the UK. 

The then Foreign Secretary Nirupama Rao also met Permanent Under Secretary in the British Foreign Office Simon Fraser and discussed a wide range of foreign policy matters like Afghanistan, Middle East, UNSC reform, counter-terrorism and climate change. 

India and the UK share a special and unique relationship, bound by shared values and ties, including the ideals of democracy, the rule of law, inclusiveness and pluralism, an official statement issued after the meeting had said. 

Finance Minister Mukherjee, who spoke at the Fourth Ministerial Level India-UK Economic and Financial Dialogue here on July 25, said the Dialogue, established in 2005, had contributed successfully towards strengthening bilateral relationship. 

The two countries also agreed to work towards signing a Memorandum of Understanding which will enhance cooperation and deepen engagement between them in the areas like capacity building, land economics, heritage management, sustainable master planning and transport planning. 

The decision was taken during a visit of Minister of Urban Development Kamal Nath to London on October 14.


----------



## sachin@india

Food inflation plunges to 4-year low of 1.81% for the week ended December 10

NEW DELHI: NEW DELHI: Food inflation fell sharply to a near four-year low of 1.81 per cent for the week ended December 10 as prices of essential items like vegetables, onion, potato and wheat declined. This is the lowest rate of food inflation since the week ended February 9, 2008, when it stood at 2.26 per cent. 

Food inflation, as measured by Wholesale Price Index (WPI), was 4.35 per cent in the previous week. It had stood at 13.22 per cent in the corresponding week of 2010. According to the official data released today, onion became cheaper by 49.38 per cent year-on-year during the week under review, while potato prices were down by 34.39 per cent. Prices of wheat also fell by 4.21 per cent. 

Overall, vegetables became cheaper by 26.37 per cent. Experts feel the sharp fall in food inflation numbers, which was in double-digit till the first week of November, comes as a big relief to both the government and the Reserve Bank who have been battling high prices for over two years. 

However, other food products grew more expensive on an annual basis, led by protein-based items. Pulses became 14.22 per cent costlier during the week under review, while milk grew dearer by 11.19 per cent and eggs, meat and fish by 9.25 per cent. 

Fruits also became 8.89 per cent more expensive on an annual basis, while cereal prices were up by 1.68 per cent. Inflation in the overall primary articles category stood at 3.78 per cent during the week ended December 10, as against 5.48 per cent in the previous week. Primary articles have over 20 per cent weight in the wholesale price index.


----------



## illusion8

*States, Centre spurring economy: Fitch*

New Delhi: The economy is likely to grow by 7.5 per cent in 2012-13 and public finances of various state governments are likely to see consolidation during the next fiscal, ratings agency Fitch said today. 

"Fitch expects Indian economic growth to rebound to 7.5 per cent in FY-13 from 7 per cent in FY12 ... the Indian economy is expected to perform better than the developed economies," Fitch Ratings said in its '2012 Outlook: Indian Subnationals'. 

According to Fitch, after a period of pause in reforms the government has again taken up initiatives on special economic zones and increasing foreign participation in the government and corporate debt market and these are likely to have a positive impact. 

The agency had earlier revised downward its growth projection for the Indian economy in 2011-12 to 7 per cent, from 7.5 per cent earlier, on account of sustained inflation, the global slowdown and high domestic interest rates. 

The Indian economy had expanded by 8.5 per cent in 2010-11. 

It said that though growth will rebound in 2012-13, the economic performance in the states will vary. 

"States with better infrastructure and growth-oriented policies are likely to grow faster and will improve their fiscal performance. The smaller states, especially the special category states, will depend on the federal government for revenue and their performance will mirror the federal government's," it said. 

It said that "the reform-oriented economic growth" in the next financial year will help states to achieve faster fiscal consolidation. 

"The expected improvement in economic growth will result in further fiscal consolidation," the report said. 

According to Fitch, the gross fiscal deficit of the state governments is likely to be 2.2 per cent in 2011-12 as against 2.6 per cent in the last year. 

"An improvement in deficit quality, with a faster improvement in the current balance is highly likely. However, due to specific structural issues for each state, the extent of improvement will vary. 

"Faster growing and better fiscally administered states will lower their deficits more quickly than the laggard states," it said. 

The agency, however, said that the two key reform bills in taxation -- the Direct Tax Code (DTC) and the Goods and Services Tax (GST) -- are likely to miss their rescheduled date of implementation of April 1, 2012. 

"Fitch expects that all issues will be sorted out in FY-13. The implementation of the DTC and GST would be credit positive for India and its subnationals," it said.


----------



## Roybot

Japan to enter dollar swap agreement with India | Reuters



> *(Reuters) - The Japanese government is considering a dollar swap arrangement with India to provide emergency liquidity in case the European debt crisis reaches emerging economies, the Nikkei business newspaper said on Sunday.*
> 
> The agreement would set the total swap arrangement at $10 billion, or 780 billion yen, the Nikkei said.
> 
> Both countries are looking to sign off on the arrangement next Wednesday, when leaders meet at a bilateral summit, the paper said.
> 
> The currency swaps are expected to support the Indian rupee as it continues to weaken against the greenback and Europe's sovereign debt crisis hits India's exports.
> 
> The dollar-swap arrangement with India would follow a similar agreement with South Korea in October.


----------



## Polemos

China keen to invest in Odisha - The Times of India

*China keen to invest in Odisha*

BHUBANESWAR: China's ambassador in India Zhang Yan on Saturday said several Chinese investors were keen to invest in Odisha.

Speaking at a programme on Indo-China trade relations and allied matters here, Yan said as of now there are very few Chinese companies doing business in Odisha, including in the power sector and telecom. But given Odisha's vast minerals resources, fertilizers, sugar, paper industry, steel and cement; there is huge opportunity of cooperation, mutually beneficial to both China and Odisha, he said.

Yan said he was impressed with Odisha because "it is a land of rich cultural heritage and full of promises." Yan said China will stick to its policy of peaceful development, which should be seen as an opportunity by other countries rather than a threat.

Rajya Sabha member Pyarimohan Mohapatra was also present in the meeting organised by Utkal Chamber of Commerce and Industry.


----------



## luckych

*R&D hiring in India expected to grow by up to 20% in 2012*

*As global companies are shifting their research and development base to India to become cost effective and raising their R&D spend, experts believe that hiring in the segment will grow by up to 20 per cent over last year*.

"Total global spending on R&D is anticipated to increase 3.6 per cent. With this, the momentum in the hiring has gone up. With India becoming a destination of choice due to its cost competitiveness, hiring by multinational companies is at an all-time high. There is a talent war for engineers and technical professionals," Elixir Consulting Executive Director Kanika Vaswani told PTI.

The focus for R&D centres in India has gone up this year and expected to grow between 12-13 per cent in 2012, she said.

*The country is an emerging destination for auto R&D and companies like Renault- Nissan, Maruti Suzuki, Honda have set up their centres from 2011 and this year, this not only gave rise to hiring but also led to attrition in the established R&D companies due to these new entrants, she pointed out.*

Besides, pharmaceuticals and auto R&D that has been hiring steadily, other segments like defence have recently increased hiring, recruitment has recently seen a spurt and is rapidly growing hiring in the defence sector, she said.

Talking about pay packages, she said, in R&D hiring, pharma and defence are the better-paying sectors.

Echoing the view, Executive Search Firm Symbiosis Management Consultants CEO Vinay Grover said R&D is witnessing large investments not only from MNCs but also from domestic players as well.

"India, positioned as a land with plenty of talent pool at a low cost, has gained the attention of MNCs. In domestic companies, pharma and automobile have realised that in their ambition to globalise their operations, they have no recourse but to spend on R&D," he said.

Despite the lull in job opportunities, the hiring in R&D is on an upward trajectory and is expected to increase by 15-20 per cent in 2012, he added.

This positive trend in R&D hiring started picking up in 2010 and peaked in 2011, and is expected to continue through 2012, he said.

"The hiring is on at all levels -- junior, middle and senior. There are lot of positions available at level of technology manager and program manager that can go to the level of director," he said adding that IT and health care are among the highest paying sectors.

Planman Consulting Director Deepak Kaistha said organisations in India are realising the value of a strong internal research centre to back them with ideas that could be turned into reality. "Hiring has touched its peak in FY11 and is expected to grow another 20 per cent next year," he added. 

Many organisations are also providing funds to the upcoming PhD students and offer such programmes for employees in collaboration with top-notch institutes to attract talent, he said. 

FMCG sectors are showing great potential and plan to hire more R&D techies next year, he said adding that Japanese firms aim to work closely with Indian Universities and collaborate with companies to make hiring a smoother process. 

When it comes to salaries, he said, IT and FMCG sectors offer the highest packages and R&D hiring is mainly happening at a higher grade levels. Executive search firm GlobalHunt director Sunil Goel said that for the last few years, there has been lot of focus on real R&D and companies are trying to innovate world class product and technologies. 

He, however, feels that market conditions may not be that great in 2012 and hiring in the sector will remain steady.


----------



## Polemos

*Infra growth bounces back to 6.8 % in November*








Stellar show by cement, electricity and refinery sectors

In a development that is bound to bring cheers to the government and industry, industrial growth in key infrastructure areas bounced back to 6.8 per cent in November after touching a five-year low of 0.3 per cent in October.

The positive news from the industrial production side could help in turning around the state of negativity that has surrounded the economic growth and its parameters in the last few months.

The turnaround in industrial production has been possible due to stellar growth in cement, electricity and refinery product segments, the eight infrastructure sectors, which have weightage of 38 per cent in the overall Index of Industrial Production (IIP).

However, due to lagging performance in the previous months, the April-November growth of core industries stood at 4.6 per cent as against 5.6 per cent in the same period last fiscal, according to the data released here on Tuesday. Except for crude oil, natural gas and fertilizers, all other segments registered a healthy growth in November.

The maximum growth was witnessed in cement, which expanded by 16.6 per cent, while there was a contraction of 4.3 per cent in the same period last fiscal.

Electricity and steel output grew by 14.1 per cent and 5.1 per cent against 3.5 per cent and 7.6 per cent, respectively, in the same month last year. Coal and petroleum refinery products growth went up by 4.9 per cent and 11.2 per cent during the month under reference.

However, crude oil and natural gas output contracted by 5.6 per cent and 10.1 per cent from a positive growth of 17 per cent and 5.5 per cent, year-on-year, respectively.

The core sector, in October, registered a dismal growth of 0.3 per cent. This slowdown in the industry output was evident from the Gross Domestic Product (GDP) figures. The economic growth stood at 6.9 per cent (the lowest in the past nine quarters) during the July-September quarter. The economic growth in the first half of the current fiscal slowed down to 7.3 per cent from 8.6 per cent in the year ago period.


http://www.thehindu.com/business/Industry/article2749790.ece


----------



## IndMaster

Dec. 28 (Bloomberg) -- Indian stocks dropped for the second day before a report this week that may show the nations current-account deficit widened to a record.

If the deficit widens it has negative repercussions on growth, credit ratings and the rupee, said Kislay Kanth, head of research at MAPE Securities Pvt. Theres no clarity on how the government will manage its deficit. And that will impact investor sentiment.

Indias current-account gap reached an unprecedented $18 billion in the three months ended Sept. 30, according to the median estimate of seven economists surveyed by Bloomberg before a Reserve Bank of India report due on Dec. 30.

The Sensex has slumped 23 percent in 2011, heading for its second-worst annual loss in more than three decades, on concern a weakening rupee and record interest-rate increases will worsen the effects of the European sovereign-debt crisis on corporate earnings.

Indian Stocks Decline on Forecast Deficit to Widen to Record - Businessweek


----------



## EAsian

too sad that rupee may collapse again.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

@IndMaster

Worry about current account deficit of your own country, US which is at 118 billion $ (If you are really an American)


----------



## breeze

NEW DELHI: Even though India performed better than most emerging economies despite the global economic slowdown and the Eurozone crisis, 2011 for *it was largely marked by a phenomenon which no country desires -- slowing growth with high inflation.* 

Along with this,* a spate of interest rate hikes*, *rising cost of raw material*, *successive weakening of the rupee* and a perception of policy paralysis among stakeholders *made 2011 a year that India would like to put behind*. 

*"Overall the outlook has been quite negative. There was some negativism at the beginning of the year and it started worsening in the past six-seven months,"* Anis Chakravarty, director with global consultancy Deloitte Haskins and Sells, told IANS. 

Some industries were particularly affected by the downturn, notably aviation, mining, automobiles, construction and manufacturing, *which led to retarded growth in India's gross domestic product (GDP)*. 

*In the first quarter of this fiscal, the growth declined to 7.7 percent*, compared to 7.8 percent in the January-March quarter, and 8.3 percent in the previous three-month period. *The growth slumped further to 6.9 percent in July-September*. 

"I don't think we are going to achieve even 7.5 percent during the current fiscal year. Considering the recent slump in industrial production, we feel growth might even fall below seven percent," Chakravarty said, adding factory output is unlikely to improve soon. 

In fact, after a slower growth in the April-September period, *industrial output slipped into the negative territory, falling by 5.1 percent in October*, according to the latest data. *The performance of the capital goods sector was most disappointing, contracted 25 percent.* 


Slow growth with high Inflation: How Indian economy fared in 2011 - The Economic Times

I guess this is what happens when you neglect the health of your economy to throw billions and billions of dollars into foreign weapons.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aramsogo

Americanpeacebomber said:


> All Economies slowed.


 
Perhaps reading the title again would help. Slow Growth AND...


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

India was raising its own expectations too high... by constantly boasting about beng able to achieve sustained double-digit growth.

India has always failed to reach its targets, whether it is growth, FDI, inflation, etc.

India's GDP Growth Slows to 6.9% - WSJ.com



> *This is well below the 9% growth the government was aiming for at the start of the year but deteriorating economic conditions have forced authorities to scale back their expectations.*



As you see above, earlier this year, the Indian government was boasting about 9% growth. Now look what is happening.


----------



## Starblazer

Maybe this is responsible for the string of riots in India this year, high even for India. If this continues the situation might escalate even more next year. The global recession is hitting India harder than I expected.


----------



## harshad

if people consider 7% growth bad then i think something is really wrong,its a slow down with the risk of recession comming back in the west it will pickup pretty soon

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

See this graph:







So in fact, a double-digit inflation rate is quite normal for India.

It even went up to 16% on that chart.


----------



## Skyline

It will worst in next year with the global economic crisis!


----------



## IndMaster

IndoCarib said:


> @IndMaster
> 
> Worry about current account deficit of your own country, US which is at 118 billion $ (If you are really an American)



@IndoCarib. Our economy is ten times of yours while cad is only 6 times. Looks like India is doing way worse by its small size. Why do you worry about U.S. economy? Could it be you are not a real Indian?


----------



## IndoUS

IndMaster said:


> @IndoCarib. Our economy is ten times of yours while cad is only 6 times. Looks like India is doing way worse by its small size. Why do you worry about U.S. economy? Could it be you are not a real Indian?


 
Dude are you kidding me the whole time if you watch Fox or CNN the only thing you hear is the slow down in Economy and the deficit. Are kidding me, the US economy is in worst condition that even India. The Obama administration has taken so much debt that it crossed to $15 trillion mark which equals US's GDP. Just a while ago there was huge debate on increasing the debt limit, otherwise Timothy Geithner had warned of a default. Turn on the news and watch what is happening with our economy first.


----------



## IndMaster

harshad said:


> if people consider 7% growth bad then i think something is really wrong,its a slow down with the risk of recession comming back in the west it will pickup pretty soon



It is bad for India.


----------



## siegecrossbow

If something like this happened to China we'd see a lot more people jumping up and down here.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IndMaster

IndoUS said:


> Dude are you kidding me the whole time if you watch Fox or CNN the only thing you hear is the slow down in Economy and the deficit. Are kidding me, the US economy is in worst condition that even India. The Obama administration has taken so much debt that it crossed to $15 trillion mark which equals US's GDP. Just a while ago there was huge debate on increasing the debt limit, otherwise Timothy Geithner had warned of a default. Turn on the news and watch what is happening with our economy first.



Off topic. Open a new thread if you are so inclined.


----------



## IndoUS

Starblazer said:


> Maybe this is responsible for the string of riots in India this year, high even for India. If this continues the situation might escalate even more next year. The global recession is hitting India harder than I expected.


Its not just India, its happening every where, its mostly due to the Euro crisis most of the world is feeling the effect of the slow down in global demands. The protests are happening all over the world, even in US there are many protests now a days, though the protests don't turn to riots. I don't think there are too many countries that didn't saw a slow down in their economy and industrial out put. Just hope that by next year all the things are straightened out in the EU so the world can move on again.


----------



## Bl[i]tZ

We had to sacrifice growth of couple of quarters to tame inflation.

Here is the last weeks' data on inflation Food inflation at four-year low of 1.8%

6.9% was last quaters GDP growth. In the first quarter it was 7.7%.

It'll pick up in the 3rd and 4th quarter since food inflation has come down RBI will take steps like decrease interest rates which it increased in 13 straight quarterly reviews. In the last review, the RBI halted its increase of interest rates.


----------



## Dalai Lama

siegecrossbow said:


> If something like this happened to China we'd see a lot more people jumping up and down here.



Kinda' like you right now?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## siegecrossbow

Butters said:


> Kinda' like you right now?



If what I said constitutes as "jumping up and down" how would you characterize all the threads on Chinese inflation and potential economic collapse and so forth? I wasn't trying to be antagonistic, I was merely making an observation.


----------



## Dalai Lama

siegecrossbow said:


> If what I said constitutes as "jumping up and down" how would you characterize all the threads on Chinese inflation and potential economic collapse and so forth? I wasn't trying to be antagonistic, I was merely making an observation.



Observation my a**!  Sounded like the start of a usual whiney rant to me. And yes, that is what we call "jumping up and down". One of your friends here is well versed in the trade.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## siegecrossbow

Butters said:


> Observation my a**!  Sounded like the start of a usual whiney rant to me. And yes, that is what we call "jumping up and down". One of your friends here is well versed in the trade.



How was that a whinny rant when compared with the atrocious trolling that we see around here?


----------



## Roybot

India Food Inflation Lowest in Five Years - WSJ.com


----------



## Splurgenxs

*Food inflation falls to 0.42%, RBI may cut rates next month*

NEW DELHI &#8211; India's food inflation rate in the third week of December rose at its slowest pace in more than five years, bolstering hopes of a steady easing in overall price pressures that would let the central bank focus on stimulating growth. 

The wholesale price index-based food inflation rate in the week ended Dec. 17 fell sharply to 0.42% year-on-year, compared with 1.82% in the preceding week, as prices of fruits and vegetables eased, government data showed Thursday. This was the eighth successive weekly fall in the inflation rate and the reading is the lowest since April 2006, analysts said. 

Enlarge Image



The food inflation print is the lowest ever in the new series that was adopted in 2010 with 2004-2005 as the base year, said Shubhada Rao, chief economist at Yes Bank. 

Food inflation had last risen less than 1% in January 2008. 

Analysts expect food inflation to ease further, helped by seasonal factors and a comparison with high index levels last year. 

"Food inflation was anyway a supply-side problem, and we still have to see if the Reserve Bank of India's tightening has had a significant impact on manufactured products inflation," said Amol Agarwal, an economist at STCI Primary Dealership. 

Despite several interest-rate increases over the past 21 months, overall price pressures had shown little sign of easing and the central bank has consistently blamed structural issues as the main culprit for rising prices. 

Headline inflation remained above 9% for 12 months through November, but economic growth is stuttering in Asia's third-largest economy. 

A sharp fall in the Indian rupee against the U.S. dollar has added to the inflation pressure as import costs have ballooned, widening the trade gap. 

The RBI's decision to hold the key policy rate steady at its Dec. 16 review meeting indicates its focus has now shifted to economic growth, which decelerated to 6.9% in the July-September period, the slowest in more than two years.
Food inflation falls to 0.42%, RBI may cut rates next month


----------



## IndoCarib

India's FII outflows highest among BRIC nations

Even as Foreign Institutional Investors (FIIs) have been selling across markets and pulling out money, their outflow was highest from India in 2011, compared with BRIC peers (Brazil, Russia, India and China) and other emerging markets. According to data compiled by EPFR Global, FIIs withdrew over $4 billion from India in 2011, against an inflow of $1.35 billion in 2010. EPFR Global tracks foreign fund flows across markets and different asset classes.


----------



## Tamil Arasan

*Mideast a boon for India IT*

Abdul Basit 

31 December 2011
*DUBAI &#8212; The Middle East has become more attractive for India&#8217;s exporters of electronic goods, IT and its related services as the sector&#8217;s exports increased by 40 per cent to $3 billion to the region during 2010-11 over 2009-10, according to a top official of India&#8217;s largest electronics and IT trade facilitation organisation.*

*The sector contributed more than 26 per cent of the total exports of India across the world. Total exports of the country reached $251 billion during 2010-11 while the sector contributed $66.48 billion in the same fiscal year.*

*The exports of electronic goods, computer software and services includes IT-enabled services to the Middle East jumped to more than $3 billion in 2010-11, compared to $2.15 billion in the previous year, showing an increase of 39.5 per cent.*

Credit goes to Electronics and Computer Software Export Promotion Council, or ESC, as it helps facilitate companies for boosting their exports, Kamal Vachani, honourary regional director of ESC for the UAE and Middle East, told Khaleej Times in an interview.

ESC is an autonomous organisation under Department of Information Technology, Ministry of Communications and Information Technology, Government of India.

Vachani has represented the ESC in the region since 1999. In October, 2011 he had been honoured for his efforts to promote Indo-UAE trade in electronics and information technology during Gitex &#8212; one of the important ICT exhibitions in the world. The award was handed over by the Indian Ambassador to the UAE, M.K. Lokesh, who also lauded the efforts made by Vachani in assisting small and medium companies in both the countries to promote trade and cooperation.

Vachani, who is also a director in Dubai-based Al Maya Group, mentioned that ESC members have been participating in Gitex every year. India pavilion has grown from 20 exhibitors to 43 companies at the Gitex 2011.

&#8220;Increasing numbers show participants are happy with the show and next year we will be taking more space in the Gitex with more companies,&#8221; he said.

He said that the UAE and specially Dubai is a major destination for the exports of software, hardware, services and electronic goods from India. Citing reason, he said a majority of expatriates in the country belongs to India and Indian origin products are very well accepted here.

Software, hardware, services

Export of computer software/services to Middle East countries during 2010-11 registered a growth of 32 per cent over the previous year. In value terms, export of computer software and services to the region is estimated at $1,728 million, up from $1,307 million estimated in 2009-10. The share of export of computer software/services to the region has increased from 2.72 per cent in 2009-10 to 3three per cent during 2010-11

Exports of electronics goods from India to the Middle East increased from $844 million estimated in 2009-10 to $1,274 million in 2010-11 registering a growth of 51 per cent. The region is the third largest destination for India&#8217;s electronics hardware export.

It is projected that electronics hardware export will cross the $10 billion mark during 2011-12 and exports of computer software/services will be around $66 billion. He mentioned that there are over 2,500 ESC members and they are complete master in customised software development. US and Europe together account for more than 90 per cent of the software exports from the country, he added.

As far as UAE is concerned a large number of colour TVs are being exported from India including some of the major brands, he said. He said that he would continue to work for the promotion of trade and cooperation between the two countries. In an industry where the degree of technological obsolescence is very high, ESC is striving hard to elevate India&#8217;s position in the international trading arena of the electronics and computer software, he said.

ESC&#8217;s product profile includes consumer electronics, telecommunication, instrumentation, electrtonic components, computer hardware and peripherals, and computer software and information technology enabled services.

He mentioned that ESC is organizing a three-day annual Indiasoft exhibition, which is scheduled from March 21-23, 2012 in Hyderabad. &#8220;We are planning a roadshow for the exhibition in the next two months here [Dubai],&#8221; he said, adding that date has not yet decided.

Business : Mideast a boon for India IT

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## StingRoy

*India lets foreign individuals invest in stock market*

NEW DELHI: *India will allow individual foreign investors direct access to its stock market from Jan. 15, the government said on Sunday, the latest step to liberalise Asia's third-largest economy after a year of big losses on the benchmark Sensex index.* 

Previously, foreign nationals were limited to investing in India's equity market through indirect routes such as mutual funds, or through institutional vehicles. 

"The central government has decided to allow qualified foreign investors to directly invest in (the)* Indian equity market in order to widen the class of investors, attract more foreign funds, and reduce market volatility*," the government said in a statement. 

Analysts said the decision to allow foreign nationals to invest in Indian equities was a positive move but it was unlikely to result in an increased flow of overseas funds in the near-term due to weak market conditions. 

"At a time when the foreign institutions are reducing their exposure to India, it would not be prudent to expect foreign individuals to start investing in our markets," said Jagannadham Thunuguntla, research head at brokerage SMC Global Securities. 

"We can see some impact of this decision when the stock market conditions improve," he said. 

In the past 20 years India has gradually opened its economy to foreign cash. The economy is now faltering after growing at an annual average of about 8 per cent for several years. 

The rupee shed 24 per cent of its value against the dollar last year and the current account deficit is widening. 

Many economists predict growth below seven per cent for the fiscal year that ends on March 30. 

Indian shares posted their first annual fall in three years in 2011 as a combination of near double-digit inflation, high interest rates, slowing domestic growth and policy inaction turned off investors already shaken by global headwinds. 

Foreign fund inflows, a major driver of Indian stocks, dried up with net outflows of about $380 million as of Wednesday, a far cry from record inflows of more than $29 billion in 2010 that had powered a 17 per cent rise in the benchmark index, following an 81 per cent surge in 2009.


----------



## IndoCarib

*Is Indias economy on the verge of a mild recovery?
*
Whew! Finally some good news for the economy, after the relentless gloom of 2011.
*
On Monday, a widely-tracked gauge of manufacturing activity  the HSBC Markit Purchasing Managers Index (PMI)  was reported to have risen to 54.2 in December from 51 in November, a six-month high, on the back of a spike in factory output and new orders from domestic and international firms. It was also the biggest monthly rise since April 2009.*

*A reading above 50 indicates business expansion, while a reading below indicates contraction. The index came close to suggesting a contraction in September when it slumped to 50.4.*
*
More heartening, the new orders index, a gauge of future output, jumped to 57.9 from 52.8 in November, its biggest jump in two years, indicating factories might be in for better days ahead.

The data becomes even more significant when you consider that manufacturing activity across developed economies continues to shrink. Even in China, factory activity is believed to have contracted in December, after languishing mostly below 50 since July.*

*Another piece of good news: car sales for December rose 7.2 percent from a year ago, according to Business Standard, indicating a slight revival in demand. Heavy discounts and fears that car prices would be hiked again soon prompted some buyers to hasten their purchases.*

Only Maruti Suzuki and Honda Siel suffered a drop in sales. Maruti, the countrys largest car maker, continued to suffer the effects of repeated production disruptions caused by restive labour, while Honda was hit by a supply shortage caused by the floods in Thailand in October.

And finally, in a BBC interview, Reserve Bank of India (RBI) governor D Subbarao reiterated comments made by the central bank last month about a reversal in monetary policy. From here on, we could expect reversal of monetary policy. But its difficult to say when that will take place and in what shape it will roll out, he told the news channel. The RBI has raised interest rates 13 times since March 2010 in a bid to curb persistent inflation.

Take them all together  better factory activity, improved car sales and a central bank that is set to ease monetary policy  and it feels like the economy might be ready to turn a corner.

Dont bet on it, though, because its much too early to make any predictions: as with all things related to the economy, there are several buts attached to the data. Plus, what we have are just two data points.

True, factory orders seem to be gaining traction, but input costs remain relatively high. PMI data showed input prices grew at a slightly slower pace than last month, while the output cost index gained for the second month running. As a Financial Times blog post noted, the news on Indias PMI is good news, but not good enough.

High input costs are also troubling car makers, and most have already announced that they will raise car prices in January. How the price hike will affect sales going forward, well have to wait and see. At the moment, even car makers, themselves, arent very optimistic about the near-term future. They believe sales will stay muted because of higher prices.

High input costs and a depreciating rupee (which increases the value of imported inputs) will continue to tighten the screws on economic growth (by raising overall prices and curtailing demand), leaving the RBI little room to implement large rate cuts.

But lets not get too gloomy. After all, the New Year has begun on a slightly positive note, even though it remains to be seen whether the data represents an one-off or the start of a trend. The big question now is: when will the RBI cut rates?

*For sure, the global economy remains uncertain as ever but at least domestically, theres hope that things wont get much worse.*

http://www.firstpost.com/economy/is-indias-economy-on-the-verge-of-a-mild-recovery-170579.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Splurgenxs

*Food inflation turns negative; drops to (-) 3.36 %*

Food inflation turns negative; drops to (-) 3.36 % 
PTI, 05 Jan 2012 | 12:19 PM 


*This is the first time in almost six years, for which data with base year 2004-05 is available, that food inflation has shown a decline on an annual basis.

Food inflation entered the negative zone at (-) 3.36 per cent for the week ended December 24 as prices of essential items like vegetables, onion, potato and wheat declined.*

"There has been substantial improvement. Food inflation has turned negative for the first time in recent memory," Finance Minister Pranab Mukherjee told reporters.

This is the first time in almost six years, for which data with base year 2004-05 is available, that food inflation has shown a decline on an annual basis.



Food inflation, as measured by Wholesale Price Index (WPI), stood at 0.42 per cent in the previous week. It was almost 21 per cent in the corresponding week of 2010.

According to the official data released today, onion became cheaper by 73.74 per cent year-on-year during the week under review, while potato prices were down by 34.01 per cent. Prices of wheat also fell by 3.41 per cent.


Overall, vegetables became 50.22 per cent cheaper during the week ended December 24.

The fall in the rate of price rise of food items has been substantial since the first week of November, when it stood at double-digit.




Experts feel that the decline in food inflation will be a major incentive for the Reserve Bank to look at the option of key interest rate cuts at its next quarterly monetary policy review later this month.

However, other food products became more expensive on an annual basis, led by protein-based items.

Pulses were 13.85 per cent costlier during the week under review, while milk turned dearer by 9.49 per cent. Eggs, meat and fish prices were up 13.82 per cent year-on-year.

Fruits also became 10.87 per cent more expensive on an annual basis, while cereal prices were up 1.97 per cent.


Inflation in the overall primary articles category stood at 0.10 per cent during the week ended December 24, as against 2.70 per cent in the previous week. Primary articles have over 20 per cent weight in the wholesale price index.


Inflation in the non-food segment, which includes fibres and oilseeds, was recorded at 0.85 per cent during the week under review, as against 0.28 per cent in the week ended December 17.

Fuel and power inflation stood at 14.60 per cent during the week ended December 24, as against 14.37 per cent in the previous week.

Headline inflation, which also factors in manufactured items, has been above the 9 per cent-mark since December, 2010. It stood at 9.11 per cent in November this year.


The RBI has hiked interest rates 13 times since March,2010, to tame demand and curb inflation.

In its second quarterly review of the monetary policy last month, the central bank had said it expects inflation to remain elevated till December on account of the demand-supply mismatch before moderating to 7 per cent by March, 2012.


----------



## Splurgenxs

hope this doesn't continue for too long...Rbi should strt thinking about some interest rate easing soon.
lets get the economy on the 8%+ track


----------



## lamlap

Splurgenxs said:


> *Food inflation turns negative; drops to (-) 3.36 %*




wake up 

Food inflation was over 21 per cent in the same period last year.

Food inflation has turned negative on the favourable impact of elevated "base effect".


----------



## angeldemon_007

^^^
The article is not about China...


----------



## sputnik

Food inflation turning Negative has nothing to do with decrease in interest Rates by RBI. the reason is Higher Base effect. and reality is inflation is still high for large part of India.

thts why yesterday when inflation data came and go it fail to cheer stock market.

the thing is worst is yet to come for india specially after march.


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

Moody's upgrades India's short-term foreign currency rating from speculative to investment grade

Moody's upgrades India's short-term foreign currency rating from speculative to investment grade - The Economic Times

NEW DELHI: Global agency Moody's today upgraded India's short-term foreign currency rating from speculative to investment grade, a development which will help domestic companies to raise funds from overseas markets at better rates. 

"... there has been another upgrade by Moody's with the short-term country ceiling on foreign currency bank deposit increasing from NP (not prime) to Prime (P-3), suggesting acceptable ability to repay short-term obligations," the Finance Ministry said. 

The 'P-3' ratings suggest acceptable ability to repay short-term obligations. 

The latest upgrade comes less than a month after Moody's had upgraded the credit rating of Indian government's bonds from speculative to investment grade, a move that was expected to encourage FIIs to increase their exposure in gilts and help companies raise funds from abroad at competitive rates. 

On December 20 last year, Moody's had upgraded short term government bonds denominated in domestic currency from NP not prime to P-3. 

Moody's had upgraded rating on long-term government bond denominated in domestic currency from Ba1 to Baa3 or from speculative to investment grade. 

Besides, the long-term country ceiling on the foreign currency bank deposit was also upgraded from Ba1 to Baa3. 

Giving rationale for the upgrade in December, Moody's had at that side said, "Diverse sources of Indian growth have enhanced its resilience to global shocks". 

It had added the present slowdown "could reverse sometime in 2012-13, as inflation cools from current 9 per cent levels". 

The Finance Ministry had approached the ratings agency seeking clarification regarding the 'short-term country ceiling on foreign currency bank deposit', which had not found mention in the earlier decision by Moody's. 

According to the ministry, the ratings firm has sent it a mail affirming an upgrade in that front as well. 

"The Department of Economic Affairs (DEA) will continue to engage rating agencies on regular basis to impress upon them the long-term structural strengths and sound fundamentals of the Indian economy," Joint Secretary in the Capital Markets division of (DEA) Thomas Mathew said. 

Presently, six sovereign ratings agencies -- Standard & Poor's, Moody's, DBRS, Fitch, Japanese Credit Rating Agency and the Rating and Investment Information Inc -- assigns ratings to India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## karan.1970

nice.. Whatever happened to Rupee being the worst currency in 2011


----------



## StingRoy

@karan... wet dreams are always short lived.


----------



## dearone4u_22

lamlap said:


> wake up
> 
> Food inflation was over 21 per cent in the same period last year.
> 
> Food inflation has turned negative on the favourable impact of elevated "base effect".



If you finished ur laughing now , times to talk exactly whats the situation on street.............

I do sometime talk my mom to market ...and she is never been happy shopping for vegetables although she still complains of pulses being bit costly...

For me she is my home finance minister ... if she says things are costly and PRanab da(FM) says inflation is under control i just 
And when she says things are cheap i don't need any GOV minister to tell me things are good

Every FM always says Fundamentals of our Economy is strong.. Could anybody asks what are those fundamentals....
Its a women(mother/wife) in every house who is incharge of budget of home ..... And she was born with profound knowledge of Economics...... Save,,,,,Save,,, Save


----------



## StingRoy

*Govt nod for 100% FDI in single brand retail*

*Notwithstanding its inability to open multi&#8212;brand retail for foreign investment, government on Tuesday notified 100 per cent FDI in single&#8212;brand retail, paving way for global chains like Adidas, Louis Vuitton and Gucci to have full ownership of their India operations.*

&#8220;Foreign Direct Investment (FDI), up to 100 per cent , under the government approval route, would be permitted in single brand product retail trading,&#8221; a press note by the Department of Industrial Policy and Promotion (DIPP) said.

However, in respect of proposals involving FDI beyond 51 per cent, the mandatory sourcing of at least 30 per cent would have to be done from the domestic small and cottage industries which have a maximum investment in plant and machinery of $1 million (about Rs 5 crore).

&#8220;*FDI in single brand has led to emergence of some global majors in Indian market...This will provide stimulus to domestic manufacturing value addition and help in technical upgradation of our small industry*,&#8221; Commerce and Industry Minister Anand Sharma said.

The decision to increase FDI in single&#8212;brand retail was taken by the Cabinet on November 24 along with opening the gates for overseas investment in multi&#8212;brand retail.

However, the Government was forced to put on hold FDI in multi&#8212;brand retail by several political parties, including UPA ally Trinamool Congress.

At present, for single&#8212;brand retailers, 51 per cent FDI is permitted. Removal of investment cap would help global fashion brands especially from Italy and France to strengthen their interest in the growing Indian market.

Many big names have already set up their operations in the country by partnering with Indian partners. The new policy would allow them to buy out the domestic partners.


----------



## IndoCarib

*Good news for economy: FDI inflow soars; indirect tax kitty up*

NEW DELHI: *Foreign direct investment (FDI) into India went up by an impressive 56 per cent to $2.53 billion in November 2011, signalling improvement in investor sentiment.

The cumulative flows of $22.83 billion for the April-November period have crossed $19.43 billion which came in the full fiscal of 2010-11, according to officials.*
*
Analysts feel that if the trend continues, the FDI in the current financial year would well cross $30 billion, a development which will have a positive effect on rupee in the foreign exchange market. *

Good news for economy: FDI inflow soars; indirect tax kitty up - The Times of India


----------



## Splurgenxs

*India inflation to drop to 6.5% this month*

India's overall inflation rate, which has remained near the double-digit mark since December, 2010, is likely to fall sharply to 6.5 per cent this month and stay "low" until 2013, says a report.

Credit Suisse expects 1.25% cut in India interest rates during FY12
India Inc invests $1.46 bn overseas in December: RBI
Bankers hope for CRR cut

WTO to focus on trade hurdles; an issue pushed by India
RBI wants greater role of CAs in ensuring solvency of banks
Contrary to many forecasters, global financial services major Credit Suisse envisages wholesale price index (WPI) inflation to drop to 6.5 per cent by January, below the estimate floated by the RBI, and is likely to remain there until the April-June quarter.



After the second quarter of this calender year, WPI is likely to "further fall to below 6 per cent to come through. Contrary to the view of many forecasters, we expect WPI inflation to remain below 6 per cent until 2013," the report by Credit Suisse said.

Even though food inflation has turned negative, overall inflation, which also factors in manufactured products, fuel and non-food primary items -- has remained near double digits since December, 2010.


As per official data, food products witnessed 3.36 per cent deflation during the week ended December 24. The headline inflation numbers for December will be available next week. The rate of price rise stood at 9.11 per cent in November.

The RBI, which is scheduled to come out with its third quarterly monetary policy review on January 24, has already hiked interest rates 13 times since March, 2010, to tame inflation.

Credit Suisse, however, believes the central bank is likely to cut rates only in March.

"Coupled with a sustained period of sub-7 per cent growth, the RBI is likely to cut rates from March. We look for at least 125 bps of repo rate reductions in 2012/13," the report said.

The report noted that speculation on the impact the depreciating rupee will have on inflation is highly overdone, as commodity prices are falling.

The Indian rupee has depreciated by 15 per cent against the US dollar since the end of July, while the Korean won, the second weakest Asian currency, fell by 9 per cent during the same period and China's renminbi appreciated by 1 per cent.

What really matters to Indian WPI inflation is the percentage year-on-year change in rupee-denominated international commodity prices, which is falling, the report said and noted, "The risks to the headline WPI rate are on the downside."

With economic activity expected to continue to disappoint for a while longer, the RBI is expected to lower the Cash Reserve Ratio (CRR) in March, with the first repo rate reduction coming in April, Credit Suisse said.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CaptainJackSparrow

*India Industrial Output Rises More Than Forecast in Sign Economy Resilient​*
Indias industrial production rebounded from the worst month since March 2009, a sign consumer demand is withstanding record interest-rate increases.

Output (INPIINDY) at factories, utilities and mines increased 5.9 percent in November from a year earlier after a revised 4.7 percent decline in the previous month, the Central Statistical Office said in a statement in New Delhi today. The median of 27 estimates in a Bloomberg News survey was for a 2.1 percent gain.

Manufacturing in India and China improved in December, according to the Purchasing Managers Index, showing the worlds fastest-growing major economies have so far been resilient to Europes debt crisis. Todays data gives scope for the Reserve Bank of India to keep borrowing costs unchanged on Jan. 24 for a second straight month to help fight inflation.

There has been an upturn in consumer spending, said Madan Sabnavis, chief economist at Mumbai-based ratings company Credit Analysis & Research Ltd. The RBI will keep rates on hold until inflation is firmly down.

Sabnavis expects the central bank to leave the repurchase rate at 8.5 percent this month.

Indias rupee has gained 2.9 percent against the U.S. dollar this year after being Asias worst-performing currency in 2011, helping cut import costs and ease inflationary pressures. The BSE India Sensitive Index has climbed 3.8 percent since Jan. 1 after losing a quarter of its value last year.
Bond Yields

The yield on the 8.79 percent bonds due November 2021 rose two basis points, or 0.02 percentage point, to 8.25 in Mumbai, according to the central banks trading system. The rupee advanced 0.6 percent to 51.5837 per dollar in Mumbai, according to data compiled by Bloomberg. The Sensitive Index (SENSEX) fell 0.9 percent.

Manufacturing gained 6.6 percent in November from a year earlier after a 5.7 percent drop in October, todays report showed. Electricity output climbed 14.6 percent, while mining fell 4.4 percent.

Indias inflation rate exceeded 9 percent every month last year, reducing purchasing power in a nation where the World Bank estimates more than three-quarters of the people live on less than $2 a day.

The Reserve Bank raised its repurchase rate by 375 basis points since the start of 2010, the fastest round of increases since the central bank was established in 1935, according to data compiled by Bloomberg.
Slowing Inflation

Indias benchmark wholesale-price inflation probably eased to 7.40 percent in December from 9.11 percent in November, according to the median of 23 estimates in another Bloomberg News survey. Indias commerce ministry will unveil the data on Jan. 16.

Kaushik Basu, chief economic adviser in the finance ministry, said today that inflation in December may be less than 7.5 percent. The price gauge in January may fall to a little over 7 percent, he said.

The food-price index in India fell for a second straight week, declining 2.9 percent in the period ended Dec. 31 from a year earlier, the commerce ministry said in a statement today.

Indias inflation reading would still be higher than the levels in Brazil, Russia and China, which including India make up the so-called BRIC nations. Consumer prices rose 6.5 percent in Brazil, 6.1 percent in Russia and 4.1 percent in China last month.

An inflation rate of more than 7 percent is a clear deterrent against any rapid change in the monetary policy stance in India, Siddhartha Sanyal, chief India economist at Barclays Plc, said before the report. He expects the Reserve Bank to start reducing rates in the second quarter this year.
Chinas Scope

China has scope to loosen fiscal and monetary policy, making it better placed than India to weather a global economic slowdown, Stephen Roach, non-executive chairman of Morgan Stanley Asia, said today.

China is bringing inflation under control and has a small budget deficit, Roach said in an interview with Bloomberg Television. In contrast, India has a currency under pressure, an inflation problem and a large fiscal shortfall, he said.

Higher borrowing costs in India are curbing demand in some industries such as automobiles.

Indias automakers group this week cut its estimate for annual local passenger-car sales, projecting deliveries may not grow for the first time in nine years.

Industrial output strengthened in November as cement production by companies including Ambuja Cements Ltd. increased 16.6 percent from a year earlier after stalling the previous month, according to commerce ministry data released last month. Steel production gained 5.1 percent.

The Purchasing Managers Index in India rose to 54.2 in December, the most in six months, HSBC Holdings Plc and Markit Economics said Jan. 2. In China, the index was at 50.3 from 49 in November, the Beijing-based logistics federation said Jan. 1.

To contact the reporter on this story: Kartik Goyal in New Delhi at kgoyal@bloomberg.net

To contact the editor responsible for this story: Stephanie Phang at sphang@bloomberg.net 

India Industrial Output Rebounds, Giving Central Bank Scope to Hold Rates - Bloomberg


----------



## Anish1

India is now a $1.883 trillion economy in nominal terms and will cross the $2trillion barrier in 2012.


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

Japan keen on Bangalore-Chennai highway project

Japan keen on Bangalore-Chennai highway project
New Delhi, Jan 12, DHNS:

India advises discussion at the level of prime ministers

The Government of Japan on Thursday evinced interest to build the proposed Bangalore-Chennai expressway.

Japan&#8217;s Minister for Land, Infrastructure, Transport and Tourism (MLITT) Takeshi Maeda, during his meeting with the Union Road Transport and Highways Minister C P Joshi here, said the country is keen on executing the project, especially with a Japan-based company being involved in preparing a detailed project report.

Speaking to reporters after the meeting, Joshi said: "We told them (Japan government) that we have a very transparent system, where you have to enter into the bidding process. 

If Japan government is interested in taking up the project on government to government (G-G) basis, then you have to discuss it at the higher level." The project could be discussed at the Prime Ministerial level, he added.

However, G-to-G negotiations might deprive Indian entrepreneurs the opportunity to participate in the bidding, as projects are straightaway given to a country and would be executed by companies from there. 

In the highways sector, 100 per cent foreign direct investment (FDI) is allowed and the Japanese companies can also tie-up with domestic companies to bid for the project, the Minister said. Currently, Egis-Secon, a private company, is preparing the Detailed Project Report (DPR) expected to be ready by March 2012.

&#8220;After getting the DPR, the government will decide how to implement the project -whether to go for competitive bidding or adopt any other method,&#8221; the minister said.

The expressway, first of its kind in the country, will be built with public-private participation on build-operate-transfer (BOT) basis.

The 100 per cent access-controlled road would cut down travelling time between Bangalore and Chennai to just three hours from the current five to six hours.

As per the proposal, the expressway will have six lanes and vehicles can travel at a speed of 120 km per hour.

The proposed road will run parallel to the existing National Highway&#8211;4 and pass through Kolar, Palamaner, Chittur and Ranipet.


----------



## IND151

@ wanglaokan....:. this thread is abt indian economy. kindly dont post anything not related t0 d topic.


----------



## IndoUS

Just open up a new thread man there are already a couple running on it, post there. as for others report and move on.


----------



## IndoUS

Come on both of you open a new thread, and post there, this is going way off-topic. Seethru move on, you will only get banned.


----------



## DMLA

Coming back to the INDIAN ECONOMY! Finally great news on the inflation front! RBI should latch onto the good numbers and start reducing the interest rates ASAP! Let us make sure we get atleast 8% growth this year!

link: India



> India&#8217;s headline inflation fell to 7.47 per cent for December 2011, lowest in two years, as compared to 9.11 per cent for the previous month and 9.45 per cent during the corresponding month of the previous year.
> Headline inflation, which also factors in manufactured items, fuel and non-food primary items, has been above the 9 per cent-mark since December, 2010.
> 
> The primary articles index declined by 1.6 per cent to 197.9 from 201.1 for the previous month.
> 
> The index for manufactured products rose by 0.6 per cent to 140.6 from 139.8 for the previous month.
> 
> C Rangarajan, chairman of the Prime Minister's Economic Advisory Council told NDTV Profit that a fall in headline inflation is a welcome sign. "Headline inflation is likely to slip below 7 per cent by March 2012. We expect non-food manufacturing inflation to come down in the future as well," he said.
> 
> He further said that high levels of manufacturing inflation are still disturbing. "The rupee's fall and commodity prices have been key reasons behind this," he explained.
> 
> He suggested that the liquidity problems should be met through open market operations (OMOs) rather than reducing the cash reserve ratio (CRR).
> 
> The index for 'Food Articles' group declined by 3.1 per cent to 190.8 from 196.9 for the previous month due to lower prices of fruits and vegetables (13 per cent), condiments and spices (6 per cent), urad (5 per cent), poultry chicken (3 per cent), tea (2 per cent) and jowar, rice, arhar, ragi and barley (1 per cent each).
> 
> However, the prices of pork (8 per cent), fish-marine (5 per cent), maize (3 per cent), bajra, egg, beef and buffalo meat, mutton and masur (2 per cent each) and gram, coffee, wheat and milk (1 per cent each) moved up.
> 
> The index for non-food articles jumped 1.3 per cent to 178.6 from 176.3 for the previous month due to higher prices of gaur seed (20 per cent), flowers (14 per cent), linseed (8 per cent), soyabean (6 per cent), mustard seed (5 per cent), raw silk (4 per cent), sunflower and raw rubber (3 per cent each), safflower, groundnut seed and niger seed (2 per cent each) and gingelly seed and fodder (1 per cent each). However, the prices of cotton seed (6 per cent), castor seed (4 per cent), coir fibre, raw cotton and raw jute (3 per cent each) and copra (1 per cent) declined.
> 
> The fuel and power index rose by 0.6 per cent to 172.6 from 171.6 (Provisional) for the previous month due to higher prices of naphtha (5 per cent), aviation turbine fuel, light diesel oil and bitumen (4 per cent each) and furnace oil (3 per cent). However, the prices of petrol (3 per cent) declined.
> 
> The sharp moderation in the food inflation contributed to the overall easing of prices. Prices of food contribute about 14 per cent to the overall wholesale price index basket. Food prices fell for the second consecutive week as food inflation remained in the negative zone at -2.90 per cent for the week ended December 31, 2011.
> 
> The RBI, which is scheduled to come out with its third quarterly monetary policy review on 24 January, has already hiked interest rates 13 times since March, 2010, to tame inflation.
> 
> Analysts expect the central bank to abstain from its hawkish monetary tightening measures as the WPI inflation has primarily been on a declining trend.
> 
> An analyst survey ahead of the data release, suggested that the inflation would fall to around 7.4 per cent.
> 
> WHOLESALE INFLATION in 2011
> 
> 
> December 7.47 per cent
> November 9.11 per cent
> October 9.73 per cent
> September 10 per cent
> August 9.78 per cent
> July 9.36 per cent
> June 9.51 per cent



Alternate Source: http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2012-...-low-reducing-pressure-on-interest-rates.html


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

Inflation at two-year low, but RBI may not cut rates
Inflation at two-year low, but RBI may not cut rates - The Economic Times

NEW DELHI: Cheaper food items pulled down headline inflation to a two-year low of 7.47 per cent in December, 2011, but this may not be enough for the Reserve Bank to slash key interest rates as rising prices of manufactured items remain a cause for concern. 

Having remained perilously close to the double-digit mark throughout 2011, WPI inflation experienced a significant moderation only in December, declining from 9.11 per cent in the previous month. It was 9.45 per cent in December, 2010. 

"Manufactured inflation and inflation in the power group of items have also declined, though only marginally, (and) therefore, continue to be a cause of concern," Finance MinisterPranab Mukherjee said. 

He, however, expressed optimism that headline inflation would moderate to 6-7 per cent by March-end, on account of the moderation in food prices. 

The latest numbers are the lowest since December, 2009, when headline inflation stood at 7.15 per cent. 

"The RBI, while framing its monetary policy, will have to take into account not only the decline in food inflation and headline inflation, but also factor in manufactured inflation," Prime Minister's Economic Advisory Council Chairman C Rangarajan said. 

As per official data released today, food prices rose at a lower rate of 0.74 per in December, compared to 8.54 per cent expansion in the previous month. During the month, prices of vegetables, particularly onions and potatoes, fell sharply by between 30 per cent and 60 per cent on an annual basis. 

However, inflationary pressure continued in manufactured items, which which have a weight of around 65 per cent in the WPI basket. Prices of manufactured products, went up by 7.41 per cent year-on-year in December, as against 7.70 per cent in the previous month.


----------



## lepziboy

Rupee rises for 7th day, stays near 2-month highs

Mumbai: The Indian rupee opened stronger to gain for the seventh session in a row, hovering around two-month highs in early trades on Friday, on expectations of sustained dollar flows into shares and debt.

The rupee opened at 50.20 to the dollar. During trade on Thursday, it hit 50.07, its strongest since Nov. 14 before closing at 50.25/26.

Gains in Asian shares and a firmer euro after successful bond sales in Spain and France will boost risk sentiment and aid the rupee, traders said.

http://zeenews.**********/business/...r-7th-day-stays-near-2-month-highs_37378.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CaptainJackSparrow

*India's growth likely to be strong in CY 2013 at 9.5%: E&Y​*
India's growth likely to be strong in CY 2013 at 9.5%: E&Y

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dance

*India Growth Outlook Weaker, Inflation Elevated​*
Indias economic growth is weakening more than anticipated and inflation remains high as the rupees fall threatens to stoke price pressures, the central bank said, signaling it may leave interest rates unchanged.
The growth slowdown, high inflation and currency pressures, complicate policy choices, the Reserve Bank of India said in a report yesterday before its rate decision in Mumbai. The critical factors ahead will be core inflation and exchange rate pass-through, it said, adding that keeping the liquidity deficit in acceptable limits is also a priority.
India faces slower expansion as the global recovery falters and inflation which at 7.47 percent is the fastest among the so- called BRIC nations. Brazil, Russia and China, the groups other members, have cut rates or lowered reserve requirements for lenders in recent weeks as they strive to shield growth from the impact of Europes debt crisis.
The RBI is faced with a complex job of curbing inflation and at the same time protecting growth, said Madan Sabnavis, chief economist at Mumbai-based CARE Ratings. The prudent action at this juncture will be to keep rates on hold.
The rupee, Asias worst-performing currency in 2011 with a 16 percent slide, climbed 0.5 percent to 50.0825 per dollar at the close in Mumbai yesterday. The BSE India Sensitive Index rose 0.1 percent.
The Reserve Bank will keep its repurchase rate at 8.5 percent today for a second month, all 21 economists in a Bloomberg News survey said. It is due to release its monetary- policy announcement at 11 a.m.
Cash Reserve Ratio
Five respondents predicted it will cut the cash reserve ratio to alleviate a shortage of funds in the economy. The central bank has added 718.8 billion rupees ($14.4 billion) into the banking system since the start of November by purchasing government securities from lenders.
Growth in India is moderating more than was expected earlier, the central bank said. While in the short run, moderating inflation will provide some space for monetary policy to address growth concerns that will be temporary respite at best unless supply bottlenecks are tackled, it said.
Indias wholesale-price inflation slowed to a two-year low of 7.47 percent in December. By comparison, consumer prices rose 6.5 percent in Brazil, 6.1 percent in Russia and 4.1 percent in China last month.
The moderation in inflation is likely to persist in the three months through March, the central bank said in the report.
At the same time, it said price pressures remain. Risks stem from suppressed domestic energy prices, the incomplete pass-through of rupee depreciation and slippage in fiscal deficit, it said.
Maruti Price Rises
Maruti Suzuki India Ltd. (MSIL), maker of half the cars sold in India, has raised prices of all its models this month, citing higher raw material costs and the decline in the currency.
The Reserve Bank raised borrowing costs by a record 375 basis points in 13 moves from mid-March 2010 before pausing in December.
Indias economy may expand 7 percent in the fiscal year through March 31, according to a survey compiled by the central bank of forecasts from agencies including the International Monetary Fund and the Asian Development Bank, yesterdays report showed. Octobers survey projected growth of 7.6 percent.
Inflation may average 8.8 percent in the period, the survey said, the same as the previous estimate.
Indian expansion is set to be below potential in the current fiscal year before recovering at a modest pace, the Reserve Bank said. Lower external and investment demand has affected growth, it said.
While headline inflation has eased, price pressures as reflected in demand-side inflation still persist in the economy, thus the RBI is unlikely to cut rates before April, Arun Singh, a Mumbai-based senior economist at Dun & Bradstreet Information Services India Pvt., said before the report.
Prime Minister Manmohan Singh is under pressure to bolster the economy following street protests against price increases, corruption allegations and the struggle to attract more foreign investment. His government faces regional elections starting this month.

India Growth Outlook Weaker, Inflation Elevated - Bloomberg


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

Rupee Leads Asia Currency Gains on Reduction in Reserve Ratio

Rupee Leads Asia Currency Gains on Reduction in Reserve Ratio - Businessweek

Jan. 24 (Bloomberg) -- India&#8217;s rupee led gains in Asian currencies as the central bank unexpectedly lowered the cash- reserve requirement for lenders for the first time since 2009 and signaled future interest-rate cuts to support growth.

The rupee appreciated past 50 a dollar, a level last breached in November, as the Reserve Bank of India reduced the amount of funds banks must set aside as reserves to 5.5 percent from 6 percent, while keeping the benchmark rate unchanged. Indonesia, the Philippines and Thailand have all cut borrowing costs to spur their economies amid Europe&#8217;s debt crisis.

&#8220;Asian central banks are taking steps to prop up growth and support their economies and currencies,&#8221; said Vikas Babu, a trader at state-run Andhra Bank in Mumbai. &#8220;Developments in Europe will be a key determining factor on the outlook.&#8221;

The rupee advanced as much as 0.3 percent to 49.9250 per dollar, the strongest level since Nov. 14, and traded at 49.9750 as of 2:25 p.m. in Mumbai, according to data compiled by Bloomberg. The Philippine peso rose 0.2 percent to 43.17 and Indonesia&#8217;s rupiah declined 0.5 percent to 8,990.

Onshore financial markets were closed in China, Hong Kong, Taiwan, Singapore, South Korea and Malaysia for the Chinese New Year holiday.

International investors boosted holdings of Indian debt by $3.4 billion this month through Jan. 20 to $29.4 billion and investments in stocks rose $1.4 billion, exchange data show.

Policy makers left borrowing costs at 8.5 percent, as predicted by all 21 economists in a Bloomberg News survey. Economic growth is weakening more than anticipated and inflation remains &#8220;high&#8221; as the rupee&#8217;s 9 percent loss in the past 12 months threatens to push up prices, the central bank said yesterday.

Importer Demand

Thailand&#8217;s baht declined, retreating from its strongest level in almost three weeks, on speculation importers increased demand for the dollar to take advantage of the more favorable exchange rate.

The currency slipped 0.1 percent to 31.44 per dollar. It advanced 1.7 percent in the last five days as global funds bought $1.5 billion more of the nation&#8217;s bonds than they sold in seven days of net purchases through yesterday, according to the Thai Bond Market Association. Official data last week showed imports climbed 19.1 percent in December from a year earlier after sliding 2.4 percent the previous month.

&#8220;Importers are likely to buy the dollar today because it&#8217;s a lot cheaper than last week,&#8221; said Norawit Suparinayok, a foreign-exchange trader at Bangkok Bank Pcl. &#8220;Many people expect the dollar&#8217;s weakness will be short-lived amid the lingering European debt crisis. It&#8217;s a good opportunity to buy the dollar at the current level.&#8221;

No Intervention

Indonesia&#8217;s rupiah fell, snapping a four-day gain, on speculation the central bank refrained from intervening to support the currency after it gained by the most in two years last week.

Bank Indonesia hasn&#8217;t been in the market today, according to Wiling Bolung, head of treasury at ANZ Panin Bank in Jakarta. The rupiah appreciated 1.5 percent last week on optimism a credit-rating upgrade by Moody&#8217;s Investors Service will boost demand for Indonesian assets.

&#8220;Bank Indonesia is always monitoring the market and it will come in when it thinks it&#8217;s the right time,&#8221; Bolung said. &#8220;It will be a quiet day today because of the holidays.&#8221;

--With assistance from Khalid Qayum in Singapore. Editors: Simon Harvey, Andrew Janes


----------



## davidson

*India's FY12 growth may sink below 7%: Shankar Acharya*

Even though the Reserve Bank of India, in its third quarter monetary policy review, slashed cash reserve ratio (CRR), it is not able to impress economist Shankar Acharya of ICRIER.

In an interview to CNBC-TV18, Acharya warned that India's growth may sink below 7% in FY12. This is after RBI revised growth forecast to 7% from 7.6% in FY12. 

He reasons that the CRR cut is mainly on account of tight liquidity situation. Expecting the RBI's rate cuts to be gradual, Acharya is worried that inflation may not be easing sharply from current levels. 

India's FY12 growth may sink below 7%: Shankar Acharya - CNBC-TV18 -


----------



## Splurgenxs

Food inflation at -1.03%, in negative zone for 4th straight week
Rupee hits fresh 10-week high at 49.65 to dollar


----------



## RPK

*The Hindu : News / International : India*


Trade between India and Sri Lanka surged by more than 70 per cent in 2011 over the previous year, touching an all-time high of $5 billion, Indian High Commissioner Ashok K. Kantha has said.

Speaking at a function to mark the Republic Day at the India House here on Thursday, he said Indian companies had invested more than $100 million in Sri Lanka.

He highlighted the vast growth in India's development assistance and the growing recognition that Indian projects were being completed in a timely and efficient manner.

Referring to the memorandum of understanding signed for the construction and repair of 49,000 houses under a grant assistance of $260 million, Mr. Kantha said this was perhaps one of the largest projects of its kind undertaken by India in a foreign country.

Special train

He said the Indian Railways would launch a special train, &#8216;Damba Diwa Vandana,' to take Sri Lankan pilgrims from Chennai to all major Buddhist sites in India.

The train would operate from next month.

He also announced the launch of the High Commission's Facebook page (High Commission of India, Colombo | Facebook) to provide an interactive platform for its various activities. Mr. Kantha and other officials of the High Commission paid homage to the fallen soldiers of the Indian Peace Keeping Force (IPKF) at a ceremony held at the IPKF memorial here.

To commemorate the Republic Day, danseuse Aditi Mangaldas and her troupe presented &#8216;Rhythm and Sound,' a contemporary Kathak performance. Sponsored by the Indian Council of Cultural Relations, the troupe has already performed at Galle and Kandy and will perform in Jaffna later this week.


----------



## Shaurya

^^^ and what are we getting from lankans?? nariyal pani


----------



## Nakki Nair

^^ &#2344;&#2366;&#2352;&#2367;&#2351;&#2354; &#2346;&#2366;&#2344;&#2368; &#2325;&#2379; &#2354;&#2375;&#2325;&#2375; joke &#2344;&#2361;&#2368;&#2306; huh!


----------



## lepziboy

Rupee hits fresh 10-week high of 49.31 against dollar

Mumbai: The rupee on Friday zoomed by 77 paise to close at a near 12-week high of 49.31/32, driven by strong capital inflows into rising local stock markets.

Forex dealers said sustained dollar selling by exporters amid weakness in the US currency's value overseas also boosted the rupee sentiment.

The local unit moved between 50.08/09 and 49.82 at the Interbank Foreign Exchange (Forex) market, before settling at 49.31/32, or 77 paise higher. It had last touched 49.10/11 on November 4, 2011.

According to SEBI data, foreign institutional investors (FIIs) have pumped in a total nearly USD 1.79 billion in equities and USD 3.2 billion in debt markets till January 25, which mainly supported rupee to breach the sub-50-mark.

Meanwhile, BSE benchmark index Sensex also spurred by 156.80 points to close at an 11-week high of 17,234. 

The dollar index, a gauge of six major rivals, was down by nearly 0.3 percent in European market on Friday.

The rupee premium for the forward dollar finished higher on fresh paying pressure from banks and corporates.

The benchmark six-month forward dollar premium payable in July closed better at 187-1/2-189-1/2 paise from Wednesday's close of 185-1/2-187-1/2 paise and far-forward contracts maturing in December also rose to 284-286 paise from 275-1/2-277-1/2 paise.

The RBI has fixed the reference rate for the US dollar at 49.6480 and for the euro at 65.0492.

The rupee recovered against the pound sterling to end at Rs 77.48/50 from previous close of Rs 78.03/05 while improved further slightly to Rs 64.80/82 per euro from Rs 64.86/88.

It gained further against the Japanese yen to Rs 64.08/10 per 100 yen from last close of Rs Rs 64.15/17.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raje amar

good to see the recovery of Indian Rupee.
will surly ease the pressur on the GOI.


----------



## Bobby

Anish9500 said:


> India is now a $1.883 trillion economy in nominal terms and will cross the $2trillion barrier in 2012.


 
If I remember correctly...Japan is around $1.8 trillion economy so that means India has taken over Japan and became 3rd biggest economy in the world


----------



## Martian2

Bobby said:


> *If I remember correctly...Japan is around $1.8 trillion economy so that means India has taken over Japan and became 3rd biggest economy in the world*








Japan's economy is $5.8 trillion. Also, the Chinese government has released its official GDP for 2011 and it's $7.47 trillion at current exchange rates (see citation below).

*China's 2011 GDP: $7.47 trillion*

http://www.shanghaidaily.com/login.asp?url...type%3DBusiness

"*Shanghai Daily* (subscription) - 3 minutes ago
China's GDP totaled 47.16 trillion yuan (US$7.47 trillion) last year, up from the 39.7 trillion yuan recorded in the previous year. The expansion of China's ..."

----------

At best, India's economy is 10th in the world. Also, India's economy is smaller than $1.8 trillion, because the Rupee has fallen in value.

*India's real 2010 GDP is $1.49 trillion*

Forget the IMF numbers. India's rupee has collapsed by 20% in the meantime and it's still falling. Let's update India's current nominal GDP.

For 2010, India's economy was 78.8 trillion rupees (see India's Economy at 80 trillion Rupees and should be at US$ 2 trillion in 2012).

The current exchange rate is 53 Indian rupees per 1 U.S. dollar. It used to be 44 Indian rupees per U.S. dollar, but that was four months ago in August (see Exchange Rates Graph (American Dollar, Indian Rupee) - 120 days - x-rates).





Indian rupee has fallen from 44 to 53 per U.S. dollar in only four months. Indian economic fundamentals are terrible and the consensus is that the rupee will keep falling, possibly to 60 rupees per U.S. dollar.

Using today's exchange rate, India's 2010 GDP is:

78.8 trillion rupees / 52.9375 rupees per U.S. dollar = *$1.49 trillion dollars*





There are times when you can't rely on IMF data, because the world has changed. India's 2010 GDP is only $1.5 trillion U.S. dollars, not the old $1.63 trillion from the IMF. Also, you should ignore all future GDP projections for India in the current chart. They are all grossly inaccurate. The error is in the hundreds of billions of dollars. Wait one or two years until the IMF corrects their inaccuracies for India's GDP projections.


----------



## Bobby

Martian2 said:


> Japan's economy is $5.8 trillion. Also, the Chinese government has released its official GDP for 2011 and it's $7.47 trillion at current exchange rates (see insert citation).
> 
> At best, India's economy is 10th in the world. Also, India's economy is smaller than $1.8 trillion, because the Rupee has fallen in value.
> 
> *India's real 2010 GDP is $1.49 trillion*
> 
> Forget the IMF numbers. India's rupee has collapsed by 20% in the meantime and it's still falling. Let's update India's current nominal GDP.
> 
> For 2010, India's economy was 78.8 trillion rupees (see India's Economy at 80 trillion Rupees and should be at US$ 2 trillion in 2012).
> 
> The current exchange rate is 53 Indian rupees per 1 U.S. dollar. It used to be 44 Indian rupees per U.S. dollar, but that was four months ago in August (see Exchange Rates Graph (American Dollar, Indian Rupee) - 120 days - x-rates).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indian rupee has fallen from 44 to 53 per U.S. dollar in only four months. Indian economic fundamentals are terrible and the consensus is that the rupee will keep falling, possibly to 60 rupees per U.S. dollar.
> 
> Using today's exchange rate, India's 2010 GDP is:
> 
> 78.8 trillion rupees / 52.9375 rupees per U.S. dollar = *$1.49 trillion dollars*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are times when you can't rely on IMF data, because the world has changed. India's 2010 GDP is only $1.5 trillion U.S. dollars, not the old $1.63 trillion from the IMF. Also, you should ignore all future GDP projections for India in the current chart. They are all grossly inaccurate. The error is in the hundreds of billions of dollars. Wait one or two years until the IMF corrects their inaccuracies for India's GDP projections.



I think we should measure Economy on GDP(PPP)...do you have facts for PPP.


----------



## Martian2

Bobby said:


> I think we should measure Economy on GDP(PPP)...do you have facts for PPP.



No, I'm not a strong believer in PPP. You can't use PPP dollars to buy a Boeing airplane. You need real dollars, which is only reflected in nominal GDP.

I've always viewed PPP as an artificial construct. However, if you want to claim India is the world's third-largest economy in PPP terms, I don't have any problems with that.


----------



## lepziboy

Martian2 said:


> Japan's economy is $5.8 trillion. Also, the Chinese government has released its official GDP for 2011 and it's $7.47 trillion at current exchange rates (see citation below).
> 
> *China's 2011 GDP: $7.47 trillion*
> 
> http://www.shanghaidaily.com/login.asp?url...type%3DBusiness
> 
> "*Shanghai Daily* (subscription) - 3 minutes ago
> China's GDP totaled 47.16 trillion yuan (US$7.47 trillion) last year, up from the 39.7 trillion yuan recorded in the previous year. The expansion of China's ..."
> 
> ----------
> 
> At best, India's economy is 10th in the world. Also, India's economy is smaller than $1.8 trillion, because the Rupee has fallen in value.
> 
> *India's real 2010 GDP is $1.49 trillion*
> 
> Forget the IMF numbers. India's rupee has collapsed by 20% in the meantime and it's still falling. Let's update India's current nominal GDP.
> 
> For 2010, India's economy was 78.8 trillion rupees (see India's Economy at 80 trillion Rupees and should be at US$ 2 trillion in 2012).
> 
> The current exchange rate is 53 Indian rupees per 1 U.S. dollar. It used to be 44 Indian rupees per U.S. dollar, but that was four months ago in August (see Exchange Rates Graph (American Dollar, Indian Rupee) - 120 days - x-rates).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indian rupee has fallen from 44 to 53 per U.S. dollar in only four months. Indian economic fundamentals are terrible and the consensus is that the rupee will keep falling, possibly to 60 rupees per U.S. dollar.
> 
> Using today's exchange rate, India's 2010 GDP is:
> 
> 78.8 trillion rupees / 52.9375 rupees per U.S. dollar = *$1.49 trillion dollars*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are times when you can't rely on IMF data, because the world has changed. India's 2010 GDP is only $1.5 trillion U.S. dollars, not the old $1.63 trillion from the IMF. Also, you should ignore all future GDP projections for India in the current chart. They are all grossly inaccurate. The error is in the hundreds of billions of dollars. Wait one or two years until the IMF corrects their inaccuracies for India's GDP projections.



we dont know for sure.not until april.now the rupee is 49.the data you showed the rupee was 54.that is 5 rupee difference.and its still gonna go down


----------



## Martian2

lepziboy said:


> we dont know for sure.not until april.now the rupee is 49.the data you showed the rupee was 54.that is 5 rupee difference.and its still gonna go down



I know the Rupee has recovered somewhat. Firstly, I didn't want to recalculate all of the numbers. Secondly, the year has just started.

The problems of excessive Indian debt and interest payments will not go away. The recovery of the Rupee to 49 per U.S. dollar could easily be a dead-cat bounce.


----------



## lepziboy

Martian2 said:


> I know the Rupee has recovered somewhat. Firstly, I didn't want to recalculate all of the numbers. Secondly, the year has just started.
> 
> The problems of excessive Indian debt and interest payments will not go away. The recovery of the Rupee to 49 per U.S. dollar could easily be a dead-cat bounce.



you`ve got a point


----------



## Shaurya

PPP is a better way to measure economy by some experts, but still, if you consider, GDP, we are 2 trillion dollar economy, manufacturing will soon see some activity. Expect many more good news. As far as economy is concerned, better policies can help even more in economic progress. I have a lot of good expectations from gujrat's GIFT and Dholera and the upcoming NIMZ Mumbai delhi corridor, especially being built for manufacture, would like to see some action in these areas soon..


----------



## Shaurya

*Govt to help smaller firms mount global takeovers*

NEW DELHI: The government is no longer fighting shy of Indian companies going for overseas acquisitions. Instead, it is preparing a plan aimed at boosting foreign buyouts by smaller players.

Senior government officials told TOI that the department of industrial policy and promotion (DIPP) has identified South East Asia, eastern Europe and Africa as areas where it will assist Indian companies acquire assets as well as companies. It is working out a detailed strategy that is expected to be executed through Invest India, a public-private partnership initiative that was originally aimed at boosting investment into the country.

According to the latest available data, during April-October 2011, foreign direct investment (FDI) outflows from India were estimated at $25.3 billion, while inflows were of the order of $20.3 billion. As a result, there was net outflow of $5 billion despite a 28% decline in investments abroad and a 64% jump in inflows from foreign investors.

During 2010-11, net outflows were of the order of $13.5 billion, with FDI inflows of $30.4 billion. In terms of destination, Singapore, Mauritius and the Netherlands were the favourite overseas places to invest, while services accounted for 59% of the outflows and manufacturing for 28.6%.

Till a few months ago, the perception was that Indian companies were scouting for overseas buys due to an adverse economic environment in the country and policy paralysis domestically. But with recent initiatives, there seems to be an improvement in sentiments which has been helped by a falling inflation graph, RBI's move towards easing interest rates and $2 billion of inflows into stock and bond markets so far in January. As a result, the assessment in the government is that companies will not just ramp up domestic capacity to meet higher demand but even look to acquire assets and companies abroad to boost local operations.

In any case, officials said that with a series of free trade agreements that have been signed, along with several that are in the pipeline, companies will increasingly look to take advantage of the opportunities available internationally. For instance, a company would prefer to import a component or raw material if it is more competitively priced due to low or zero duty.

In addition, in certain sectors such as power, companies with generation units in coastal areas are looking to acquire coal mines abroad. While the trend was earlier limited to larger players, even relatively smaller ones are now joining the global hunt, due to the quality and availability of the fuel in the country. Similarly, several IT and pharma companies are looking at buyouts in Latin America and eastern Europe so that they can more easily meet the legal requirements in Europe and the US.

Officials said foreign missions will be roped in to help in not just alerting companies and the government of opportunities but even match-making may be pushed through Invest India. Invest India is a not-for-profit company where the Centre owns 49% stake and industry chamber Ficci has 51% shareholding. The Centre will dilute stake in favour of states over the next few months although it will continue to hold shares.

Govt to help smaller firms mount global takeovers - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yeti

Indian lab chemicals to grow faster following crisis in US and EU



Nandita Vijay, Bengaluru
Monday, January 30, 2012, 08:00 Hrs [IST]


Large Indian lab chemicals players are expected to generate significant growth in the wake of a disintegration signs in the European Union and the pressures in the US.

US which holds 37 per cent of the market share for labs chemicals followed by Europe with 30 per cent and Japan with15 per cent at present are all under pressure due to high cost of R&D.

Current scene for lab chemicals in the global market is one of gloom. But in India, the scenario is one of hope for more growth. Due to various financial changes in the international market, there is a serious blow on the capex purchases which will reduce the growth of lab chemicals market worldwide, S R Sudhakar, director - Sales & Marketing, Leonid Chemicals Pvt. Ltd. told Pharmabiz.

This will shift the focus towards the Asia Pacific region comprising India, China, Thailand, Malaysia and Indonesia which is growing much faster than the western market. By 2014 the market size is expected to change, as we will see a fall in growth. US share will dip to 33 per cent, Europe to 27 percent and Japan to 12 per cent. The fall in growth is coming out of significant growth in the Asia Pacific where from a mere 11 per cent it will register 20 per cent growth which is an increase of 9 per cent by 2014, he added.

Specific to Indian market, recent investment flows into pharma R&D segment, CRAMS, CRO is helping markets to grow in double digits for the next two to three years. Apart from this, government of India has announced a substantial allocation of spending in research for the next 5 years. This will help Indian market to grow faster compared to the west.

At present, most of the major lab chemicals companies are depending on third party manufacturers in India. Few of the manufacturers are already having good facility and another one or two companies are likely to join the bandwagon by setting up manufacturing facilities in the country in the reagent segment. Regarding microbiological reagents, very few manufacturers are there and at present India can produce world class quality products at very competitive cost. This is helping Indian companies to expand fast in the West and also consolidate their position in Indian market by restricting multinational companies (MNCs) in this segment.

As far as bio-reagents are concerned, India is far behind in terms of development and the required technology. In this segment, global companies continue to dominate and take the premium much more than they deserve, he said.

Key challenges for Indian lab chemicals industry is that with the presence of global companies, big players are restricting the growth of smaller players in India. Some of the Indian companies have opted to be third party manufacturers for the global players. On the regulatory front, huge investments are required by the Indian companies. Earlier this was worth it as realizations were better as margins were high. Now due to stiff competition, companies are reluctant to invest because the investments in the production of lab chemicals is no longer viewed as lucrative, stated Sudhakar.



Indian lab chemicals to grow faster following crisis in US and EU


----------



## Yeti

*India build for next Landy Defender*

Jaguar Land Rover will build the next generation of its back-to-basics Defender off-roader in India, the boss of parent company Ratan Tata has revealed. 

It may even export Indian-built Defenders back to the UK in kit form, to be assembled there by British workers. The aim is to lower manufacturing costs and build vehicles closer to their prime markets, such as booming India. 

Tata told Autocar magazine: &#8220;We are looking at producing the platform for the new Defender in India.&#8221; The idea is to use the same platform as the basis for some Tata car models. 

It is the next step in the ambitions of the British-based, Indian-owned luxury car company, to expand into both India and China. 

Land Rover already builds some of its Freelander models in India &#8211; exported in kit form for final assembly there &#8211; after announcing last March that it was to build an initial 2000 cars a year at its plant in Pune. 

Executives described the move at the time as &#8216;dipping a toe in the water.&#8217; But a full manufacturing facility would mark a significant step up. 

The next Defender is due around 2015 and the recent DC100 concept shows what the company has come up with so far in that regard, although negative public reaction towards the rather soft-looking, high-tech concept could persuade them to change it somewhat. -Daily Mail & IOL


----------



## Yeti

NEW DELHI: *The expanding middle class in India will be worth over $1tr by the end of this decade,* offering huge opportunities for marketers, a new study has argued.

According to figures from PricewaterhouseCoopers, the advisory firm, this consumer segment is due to achieve a value of $1tr by 2021, part of a trend observable across a number of developing nations.

The key driver for this process in India will be the rising number of people within the middle class, increasing from 470m in 2010 to 570m in 2021, a shift holding considerable promise for marketers.

"Our research shows pioneers that succeed in creating profitable growth use strategies and innovations very different from those employed in more developed economies," the study said.

Generating in-depth consumer insights must play an essential role in securing such a favourable position, reflecting the fact that these shoppers have distinctive needs within countries like India.

"Value propositions can't simply focus on low cost if they are also going to connect with the segment's aspirational framework. Nor can companies treat the emerging middle class as a homogeneous set of customers," the study said.

"Differences based on location (urban vs rural), age, religion, and language require customised products and services based around a standard and scalable platform and the right value proposition will fuel rapid growth."

SD Shibulal, CEO of Infosys, the IT services firm, suggested that innovation would be a crucial capability for organisations seeking to progress in India and other similar nations.

"India has an emerging middle class of 300m people, they want goods, they want services," he said. "Countries like India are looking for products that are affordable, durable, relevant to the market."

"So many corporations, not only from Europe, from anywhere else in the world, are looking at these emerging markets as growth opportunities."

Wipro, another information technology pioneer based in India, is also utilising knowledge gained locally to achieve success overseas.

"Some of our highest growth markets are outside the Western world, including India, including the Far East, including the Middle East, and what we're doing is very, very significant reverse innovation in India, custom made to the domestic requirements of the emerging markets," said Azim Premji, its chairman. 

Data sourced from Business Standard/CNN; additional content by Warc staff, 30 January 2012

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shaurya

*India plans to settle Iran oil payment in Rupees, says RBI deputy governor H R Khan*

NEW DELHI: India is considering settling payment for oil imports from Iran in rupees, the Reserve Bank of India deputy governor H.R. Khan said on Monday. 

Khan said New Delhi was evaluating different options to settle payment for oil imports from Iran, India's second biggest oil supplier. 

"There are different options which are being evaluated. It is a bilateral issue. It cannot be discussed openly," Khan said. 

Earlier this month Reuters reported that India and Iran have agreed to settle some of their $12 billion annual oil trade in rupees, citing a government source, resorting to the restricted currency after more than a year of payment problems in the face of fresh, tougher U.S. sanctions. 

When asked whether India was considering settling oil payments through rupees, Khan said: "Yes". 

On whether the payments would continue, he said: "Yes, it is continuing and hope it will continue." 

Iran's supplies to India have been fraught with payment problems in the past 13 months after a clearing mechanism was scrapped in December 2010 and refiners have sought alternative supplies


----------



## StingRoy

*Sensex ends at 17200; highest January gain in 18 years - The Economic Times*

MUMBAI: The Bombay Stock Exchange's Sensex witnessed a sharp surge in last half an hour of trade to close near important resistance levels. *The benchmark recorded highest gains for the month of January in 18 years, say reports. All the sectoral indices closed in the green with banks, realty, metals and auto leading the upmove. *

The Nifty ended at 5203.75, up 116.45 points or 2.29 per cent. The broader index touched a high of 5215.40 and low of 5120.15 intraday. 

The Bombay Stock Exchange's Sensex closed at 17201.04, up 337.74 points or 2 per cent. The 30-share index touched a high of 17238.99 and low of 16965.58 in trade today. 

BSE Midcap Index moved 2.03 per cent higher and BSE Smallcap Index gained 1.46 per cent. 

Amongst the sectoral indices, BSE Bankex rallied 3.98 per cent, BSE Realty Index gained 3.45 per cent, BSE Metal Index moved 2.61 per cent higher and BSE Auto Index advanced 2.37 per cent.


----------



## Shaurya

*Good News from Manufacturing sector *

So far, economic development in the world&#8217;s largest democracy has focused on services more than manufacturing. But India needs balance and car makers provide an example to follow.

India&#8217;s manufacturing sector makes up only 16 per cent of its GDP. This needs to increase if the country is to find jobs for its huge population. Yet on the back of strong domestic demand, global car manufacturers have flocked to India and are helping to make the sector globally competitive &#8211; particularly in small cars. Capacity is expected to increase from *4.8 million units in 2010 to 12 million in 2018* according to Rothschild. India is set to become the *third-largest auto maker in the world* and could become a major exporter.

Small cars make up 70 per cent of the domestic market. And although Tata and Mahindra provide strong local competition, foreigners are dominant. Foreign direct investment (FDI) into the automotive industry increased by 48 per cent to $7.4-billion in 2011, according to Ernst & Young. Suzuki alone has a 45-per-cent share.

With no caps on FDI, new entrants are spurring competition. And in contrast to recent policies on retail, state governments have been welcoming. Clusters are being created in the south and west of India where states such as Tamil Nadu and Gujarat offer cheap land to attract investment.

But it&#8217;s not just the domestic market that is fuelling growth. *Exports already make up 15 per cent of output, and many firms have ambitions to develop the international angles. Hyundai uses India as the global source point of all their small cars. Last year it exported 247,000 cars from India &#8211; almost double the 2007 figure. Ford (F-N12.420.131.06%) is stepping up export of Indian cars to over 50 countries. And Toyota (TM-N73.480.370.51%) says it plans to export cars to South Africa in March, 2012, the first time it will ship Indian-made cars overseas.*

Infrastructure bottlenecks, skills shortages and slow-moving bureaucracy pose big challenges to India&#8217;s manufacturing development. But as labour cost in China rise, India has an opportunity to win market share. In autos, it may have found a formula that can be replicated.

India&rsquo;s wheels of fortune - The Globe and Mail


----------



## bhagat

*India's per capita income crosses Rs 50K*

New Delhi: Reflecting growing prosperity, India's per capita income grew by 15.6 per cent to Rs 53,331 per annum in 2010-11, crossing the half-a-lakh rupees mark for the first time, according to government data.
"The per capita income at current prices is estimated at Rs 53,331 in 2010-11, as against Rs 46,117 for the previous year, depicting a growth of 15.6 per cent," said the Quick Estimates of National Income released by the Central Statistical Office (CSO).

The growth in per capita income comes on the back of 8.4 per cent expansion of the Indian economy during the last fiscal.

Per capita income is the earnings of each Indian if the national income is evenly divided among the country's population of around 120 crore. It is an important indicator of overall prosperity in the country.

However, the increase in per capita income at constant (2004-05) prices, after discounting for inflation, was about 6.4 per cent in 2010-11. It was Rs 35,993 in 2010-11, as against Rs 33,843 in the previous year.

According to the figures, the size of the economy at current prices rose to Rs 71,57,412 crore last fiscal, up 17.5 per cent from Rs 60,91,485 crore in 2009-10.

Based on 2004-05 prices, the Indian economy expanded by 8.4 per cent during the fiscal ended March, 2011.

The GDP at constant (2004-05) prices in 2010-11 has been estimated at Rs 48,85,954 crore, as against Rs 45,07,637 crore in 2009-10, as per the Quick Estimates.

The rate of growth in the 2009-10 fiscal stood at 8.4 per cent, as per provisional estimates which were also released today.

As per the Quick Estimates, private final consumption expenditure (PFCE) in the domestic market at current prices was estimated at Rs 43,59,792 crore in 2010-11, as against Rs 37,22,036 crore in 2009-10.

At constant (2004-05) prices, the PFCE stood at Rs 30,87,047 crore in 2010-11, as against Rs 28,52,301 crore in the previous fiscal.

"In terms of GDP at market prices, the rates of PFCE at current and constant (2004-05) prices during 2010-11 are estimated at 56.8 per cent and 58.9 per cent, respectively, as against the corresponding rates of 57.6 per cent and 59.7 per cent, respectively, in 2009-10," the data said.

The per capita PFCE in the domestic market in 2010-11 stood at Rs 36,760 at current prices and Rs 26,029 at constant (2004-05) prices, as against Rs 31,812 and Rs 24,379, respectively, in 2009-10.

Gross Domestic Saving (GDS) stood at Rs 24,81,931 crore in 2010-11, as against Rs 21,82,970 crore in 2009-10, constituting 32.3 per cent of the GDP at market prices, as against 33.8 per cent in the previous year.

"The decrease in the rate of GDS has mainly been due to the decrease in the rates of financial savings of the household sector from 12.9 per cent to 10 per cent and the private corporate sector from 8.2 per cent in 2009-10 to 7.9 per cent in 2010-11," the estimates said.

Gross Domestic Capital Formation, however, increased from Rs 23,63,670 crore in 2009-10 to Rs 26,92,031 crore in 2010-11.

At constant (2004-05) prices, it increased to 19,74,172 crore last fiscal from Rs 18,38,870 in 2009-10.

"The rate of gross capital formation at current prices is 35.1 per cent in 2010-11 as against 36.6 per cent in 2009-10. The rate of gross capital formation at constant (2004-05) prices is 37.7 per cent in 2010-11 as against 38.5 per cent in 2009-10," the Quick Estimates said.

It further said that the change in stocks of inventories, measured as additions to stocks increased at current prices, stood at Rs 2,54,970 crore in 2010-11 as against Rs 1,74,310 crore in the year-ago period.
India's per capita income crosses Rs 50K

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yeti

India's factory PMI jumps to 8-month high in Jan - The Economic Times


BANGALORE: India's manufacturing sector grew at its fastest pace in eight months in January as factory output surged the most on record on increased domestic and foreign demand, a business survey showed on Wednesday.


----------



## lepziboy

December exports up 6.7% to $25 billion

New Delhi: India's December exports rose an annual 6.7 percent to USD 25 billion, while imports for the month rose 19.8 percent to USD 37.8 billion, leaving a trade deficit of USD 12.7 billion, the government said on Wednesday.

Exports between April-December rose 25.8 percent to USD 217.6 billion. Oil imports for the month rose 11.2 percent to USD 10.3 billion. Figures are rounded off.

Indian exporters enjoyed record growth last fiscal year, but have struggled in recent months in the face of economic turbulence in the European Union, which is India's biggest trade partner.

---------- Post added at 10:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:30 PM ----------

http://zeenews.**********/business/economy/december-exports-up-6-7-to-25-billion_38088.html


----------



## Shaurya

lepziboy said:


> December exports up 6.7% to $25 billion
> 
> New Delhi: India's December exports rose an annual 6.7 percent to USD 25 billion, while imports for the month rose 19.8 percent to USD 37.8 billion, leaving a trade deficit of USD 12.7 billion, the government said on Wednesday.
> 
> Exports between April-December rose 25.8 percent to USD 217.6 billion. Oil imports for the month rose 11.2 percent to USD 10.3 billion. Figures are rounded off.
> 
> Indian exporters enjoyed record growth last fiscal year, but have struggled in recent months in the face of economic turbulence in the European Union, which is India's biggest trade partner.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:30 PM ----------
> 
> http://zeenews.**********/business/economy/december-exports-up-6-7-to-25-billion_38088.html



ah, still not meeting the requirement, trade deficit is still too high... but anyways, its reasonable...


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

India's factory PMI jumps to 8-month high in Jan - The Economic Times

ANGALORE: India's manufacturing sector grew at its fastest pace in eight months in January as factory output surged the most on record on increased domestic and foreign demand, a business survey showed on Wednesday.

The HSBC manufacturing purchasing managers' index (PMI) , compiled by Markit, jumped to 57.5 from 54.2 in December.

"Activity in the manufacturing sector rebounded again in January led by higher demand from both domestic and foreign clients, suggesting some recovery in sentiment in recent months," said Leif Eskesen, economist at HSBC.

India's headline PMI has held above the 50 level that separates growth from contraction for almost three years, underlining the sector's resilience in the face of a global downturn and euro area debt crisis.

India's factory output sub-index jumped to 62.9 in January from 55.8 in December, the biggest rise from one month to the next on record. Both the output and the new orders indexes rose to their highest level since May last year.

The figures suggest a startling pick up in a sector that has been battered by feeble growth in the United States and Europe and a prolonged spell of monetary policy tightening in India.

Industrial output expanded 5.9 percent in November from a year earlier, official data showed last month showed, beating all forecasts and swinging from a contraction of 4.7 percent in October.

Analysts have cut their forecasts for the economy and expect it to grow in the year to March at its slowest pace in two years. The economy grew 6.9 percent in the quarter ended September 2011.

After 13 rate rises to stamp out inflation in between March 2010 and October 2011, the central bank signalled last month it was shifting its focus to growth by cutting the cash reserve requirements for banks by 50 basis points.

The PMI suggests more strength lies ahead because new orders showed demand from both domestic and export clients. However, price pressures remain as input costs grew at a faster pace than in December.

"These numbers suggest it's premature for the RBI to cut policy rates and that they have to await evidence of a significant and sustained decline in inflation and/or further materialization of downside risks to growth before they can roll out rate cuts," Eskesen said.

Wholesale inflation, the main measure of price pressures in India, slowed to a two-year low of 7.47 percent in December as rising food costs slowed sharply. However, manufacturing inflation was still strong, leaving the central bank little room for more aggressive policy measures to help growth.


----------



## lepziboy

Rupee hits highest level in nearly 3 months
Updated on Wednesday, February 01, 2012, 17:04 

Mumbai: The rupee touched its highest level against the dollar in nearly three months on Wednesday, supported by strong dollar inflows and a recovery in the local stock market.

At closing hour of trade, the rupee was at 49.27/28 to the dollar after touching 49.26, a level not seen since November 8. It closed at 49.44/45 on Tuesday.
http://zeenews.**********/business/finance/rupee-hits-highest-level-in-nearly-3-months_38119.html


----------



## Shaurya

Not related to Economic sector but stilll.. 

It seems Noida is planning to separate residential and commercial areas, looks like something's cooking up and the city planners are now deciding to separate the residential areas from industrial areas.. Nice development eh?? 

*Noida seals offices and banks in residential areas*

The Noida Authority on Wednesday began implementing the Supreme Court directive against commercial establishments being run from residential areas, sealing 11 premises, including eight banks. 

The establishments were sealed in Sector 19 area. 

"The sealed establishments were the ones that were served final notices by us to relocate or shut down, but they were still operating. All establishments of commercial nature being run in residential sectors or even in industrial areas, as well as those flouting other land-use norms, would be targeted," the authority's chief executive officer S.K. Dwivedi said. 

The sealed bank branches include Vijaya Bank, State Bank of India NRI Branch, Indian Bank, Punjab & Sind Bank, Bank of Maharashtra and Andhra Bank. 

On Thursday, the authority plans to seal illegal nursing homes, departmental stores and other shops.

Sources in the authority said the drive would continue for around a month. 

The Supreme Court Dec 5, 2011 had directed the Noida Authority to get the residential areas of the city rid of all commercial establishments, and help them relocate to designated areas. 

Noida seals offices and banks in residential areas - The Economic Times


----------



## Shaurya

I am very happy on this decision 

*Sourcing clause on retail FDI well thought out: Sharma*







The government today virtually ruled out revisiting the condition on sourcing in 100% FDI in single-brand retail, stating that the decision on 30% mandatory procurement from the domestic small enterprises is well thought out.

"I think, it is a well-considered policy and surely sourcing from within the country and small and medium units is something which is very healthy. It would only be the experience which will tell how rewarding it will be for the investors and the small enterprises," Commerce and Industry Minister Anand Sharma said.

He was talking to reporters on sidelines of a TERI function here.
Sharma made these comments a day after he met CEO of Swedish furniture IKEA Mikael Ohlsson in Paris.

According to a Commerce Ministry statement, Ohlsson had shared his views on the local sourcing clause in the FDI policy with regard to single-brand retail.

IKEA has already stated that the sourcing clause might be difficult to implement.

Earlier, in January, the government had notified opening of 100% FDI in single-brand retail, with a clause that in case foreign ownership increases beyond 51%, 30% local sourcing from the small units would be mandatory.

Apprehensions have been expressed on the rule since in several areas, the domestic small vendors may not have the required skill and and capabilities to be suppliers of global scale in terms of capacity and quality.

A unit is considered small if its investment in plant and machinery is not beyond Rs five crore.

The government has been forced to put on hold its Decision of November 24 to open FDI in multi-brand retail, following political opposition and Trinamool Congress, a key ally of the ruling UPA.

Sourcing clause on retail FDI well thought out: Sharma


----------



## Shaurya

*An IIT in New York?*






New York: The Indian Institute of Technology, Mumbai and Noida-based Amity University are among 15 institutions worldwide that have submitted bids to the city of New York to set up a science and engineering campus here under a plan by Mayor Michael Bloomberg to drive local economic growth and create jobs.

The city received seven proposals from a total of 17 institutions. Name of the institute selected to set up the engineering and applied sciences campus would be announced in January after an extensive selection process that will choose a project which generates the greatest benefit to the city and its taxpayers, Bloomberg said in a news conference here.

New York opens doors to Universities worldwide, all for jobs. Reuters
The winner of the &#8216;Applied Sciences NYC&#8217; initiative will get incentives like free city land and as much as $100 million in capital for the project.

IIT Mumbai is part of a consortium that includes New York University, University of Toronto, UK&#8217;s university of Warwick, City University of New York and Carnegie Mellon. The consortium is proposing to set up a centre for urban science and research in downtown Brooklyn for more than 500 graduate students.

Amity University has submitted a proposal to set up a campus in Governor&#8217;s Island near here. The other institutes that responded to the Applied Sciences &#8216;Request for Proposals&#8217; include Steiner Studios, Columbia University, Cornell University, Technion-Israel Institute of Technology, New York Genome Center, Mount Sinai School of Medicine, Rockefeller University, SUNY Stony Brook and Stanford University.

&#8220;Universities are always a major magnet for talent and the world&#8217;s most dynamic companies always gravitate to places where they can find the best and the brightest,&#8221; Bloomberg said.

&#8220;Along with everything we are doing to diversify and strengthen our economy, a new applied sciences campus has the potential to be a real economic game changer that will create jobs immediately, and for generations,&#8221; he added.

Bloomberg had in July this year invited proposals from universities, institutions and consortiums to develop and operate a &#8220;new or expanded state-of-the-art&#8221; campus in the city dedicated to engineering and the applied sciences.

The proposals submitted contain plans for new facilities ranging from 400,000 square feet to over two million square feet.

The institutions propose private investments of more than $ 800 million in the first phases of their projects and this could be increased to $ 2.5 billion over the long-term.


----------



## lepziboy

SC cancels all 2G licences issued by Raja
Updated on Thursday, February 02, 2012, 11:44 

New Delhi: In a historic verdict, the Supreme Court on Friday cancelled all 122 2G telecom licences granted during the tenure of former telecom minister A Raja in 2008.

An apex court bench comprising of Justices G S Singhvi and A K Ganguly held that 122 licences for 2G spectrum were granted in &#8216;arbitrary and unconstitutional manner&#8217;.

Companies which stand to lose their licences include Videocon, Swan, Idea, Tata and Loop.

However, affected companies have been given four months to enter into talks with government and renegotiate spectrum cost based on current market rates.

The court directed TRAI to make fresh recommendation on grant of 2G licences, while making it clear that the allocation of spectrum will be done through auction.

And proceeds from the sale will go to the public exchequer so as to recover the loss that occurred due to faulty sale of spectrum.

The bench had earlier issued notices to 11 private telecom companies, which were granted licences despite allegedly being ineligible to secure them or had failed to launch services within stipulated time-frame.

The private telecom companies which were issued notices included Etisalat, Uninor, Loop Telecom, Videocon, S-Tel, Allianz Infra, Idea Cellular, Tata Teleservices, Sistema Shyam Teleservices, Dishnet Wireless, Vodafone-Essar along with TRAI.

No SIT but CVC to keep tab of CBI probe

The court while dismissing the plea for constitution of a Special Investigation Team (SIT), directed the CBI, which is probing the 2G case, to give status report on its investigation to the Central Vigilance Commission (CVC).

The CVC would in turn keep appraising the apex court of the progress in investigations.

Trial court to decide on Chidambaram

SC while refusing to direct the CBI to probe the alleged role of P Chidambaram in the 2G case said that the trial court will decide on probe against the Home Minister. The court of Judge OP Saini is scheduled to reconvene on Feb 4.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shaurya

lepziboy said:


> SC cancels all 2G licences issued by Raja
> Updated on Thursday, February 02, 2012, 11:44
> 
> New Delhi: In a historic verdict, the Supreme Court on Friday cancelled all 122 2G telecom licences granted during the tenure of former telecom minister A Raja in 2008.
> 
> An apex court bench comprising of Justices G S Singhvi and A K Ganguly held that 122 licences for 2G spectrum were granted in &#8216;arbitrary and unconstitutional manner&#8217;.
> 
> Companies which stand to lose their licences include Videocon, Swan, Idea, Tata and Loop.
> 
> However, affected companies have been given four months to enter into talks with government and renegotiate spectrum cost based on current market rates.
> 
> The court directed TRAI to make fresh recommendation on grant of 2G licences, while making it clear that the allocation of spectrum will be done through auction.
> 
> And proceeds from the sale will go to the public exchequer so as to recover the loss that occurred due to faulty sale of spectrum.
> 
> The bench had earlier issued notices to 11 private telecom companies, which were granted licences despite allegedly being ineligible to secure them or had failed to launch services within stipulated time-frame.
> 
> The private telecom companies which were issued notices included Etisalat, Uninor, Loop Telecom, Videocon, S-Tel, Allianz Infra, Idea Cellular, Tata Teleservices, Sistema Shyam Teleservices, Dishnet Wireless, Vodafone-Essar along with TRAI.
> 
> No SIT but CVC to keep tab of CBI probe
> 
> The court while dismissing the plea for constitution of a Special Investigation Team (SIT), directed the CBI, which is probing the 2G case, to give status report on its investigation to the Central Vigilance Commission (CVC).
> 
> The CVC would in turn keep appraising the apex court of the progress in investigations.
> 
> Trial court to decide on Chidambaram
> 
> SC while refusing to direct the CBI to probe the alleged role of P Chidambaram in the 2G case said that the trial court will decide on probe against the Home Minister. The court of Judge OP Saini is scheduled to reconvene on Feb 4.



Finally some sense prevailed

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KRAIT

Respect to our Supreme Court. 

BTW, does it mean, we will resale these license and obtain money which we weren't able due to scam?


----------



## Abhishek_

KRAIT said:


> Respect to our Supreme Court.
> 
> BTW, does it mean, we will resale these license and obtain money which we weren't able due to scam?



exactly, the licenses will be re-auctioned.


----------



## Shaurya

KRAIT said:


> Respect to our Supreme Court.
> 
> BTW, does it mean, we will resale these license and obtain money which we weren't able due to scam?



maybe, but most probably we will ask for the extra money according to current rates from the companies that purchased these licences. Read the middle... 



> *However, affected companies have been given four months to enter into talks with government and renegotiate spectrum cost based on current market rates.*


----------



## Maritimer

Good verdict by Supreme court. Heard some experts on TV debate today that the 2G spectrum auction at current market price can fetch about $20 bn (540 Mhz @ 179 crores per MHz) and bring fiscal deficit down next year to less than 3.5% GDP.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lepziboy

SC order will be conducive for telecom growth: Industry groups
Updated on Thursday, February 02, 2012, 21:05 


New Delhi: Cancellation of telecom licences by the Supreme Court will help create conducive environment for foreign investors and facilitate growth of the sector which was hit by uncertainty, industry groups said on Thursday.

At the same time, they have extended support to the government and telecom regulator Trai in working out a mechanism which ensures that telecom subscribers are not inconvenienced by the development.

"With this crucial judgement, the sector will be restarting the process of receiving clarity in terms of policies and next steps...The uncertainty currently prevailing in the sector will be eliminated," industry chamber Ficci said in a statement.

"In the new environment, India is expected to invite and attract large scale domestic and foreign investment afresh. This may take some time but is an improvement over an environment that mirrors uncertainty," it said.

CII also said that the judgement will remove the uncertainty that was affecting the telecom sector over the last year and more.

"This (decision) should now facilitate the acceleration of growth of this sector and we look forward to conducive government policies and actions to encourage the required investments in telecom infrastructure and services," CII said in a statement.

It said the judgement would affect less than five percent of 900 million mobile subscribers in India.

Assocham said the verdict will be in the interest of serious and long-term investors both domestic and foreign.

It is clear that the Supreme Court judgement underlined the need for a pro-reform, competitive and market-based process for allocation of scarce national resources such as spectrum, FICCI said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## davidson

http://img4.bbs.**********/uploadfiles/images/2012/02/03/0203071628719.JPG


*(2012) Brazil, it seems to be overtaking India ?*

3 Feb, 2012

- India or Brazil? Listen to what Gerard Lyon, the respected chief economist of Standard Chartered has to say, "I visited Latin America recently. Despite growth concerns in Brazil, it seems to be overtaking India in terms of perception.

- India always over-performs at Davos but underperforms every other week of the year. Countries like Indonesia could replace the 'I' in the BRICS and Brazil could also well take a big lead." Ian Bremmer, president of Eurasia Group said.

- The slugfest now is no longer India versus China, it's India versus Brazil. For global investors, China is now TINA (there is no alternative). 

Is India versus Brazil replacing India versus China for global investors? - The Economic Times


----------



## Shaurya

^^^ Nothing good from China's side either... 

*China factory activity falls for third month - HSBC PMI*

BEIJING (Reuters) - China's factory activity shrank for a third successive month in January, a private-sector survey of purchasing managers showed on Wednesday, reinforcing views that Beijing's pro-growth policy stance will stay despite some signs of improving demand.
The HSBC final manufacturing purchasing managers index (PMI) stood at 48.8 in January, a reading signalling contraction albeit at the slowest pace in three months. It confirmed an initial reading taken just before China's Lunar New Year holiday and was a slight improvement on the 48.7 recorded in December.
Turnarounds in sub-indexes measuring new export orders and backlogs of work showed strengthening activity, while new orders overall ticked to a three-month high -- failing by only a narrow margin to get back above the 50 level which demarcates expansion from contraction.
But the areas of concern overshadowed the bright spots, with the overall output index pointing to contraction at a faster rate in January than December -- a trend reflected in quantities of purchases which sank to a near three-year low.
"The final results of January's PMI survey confirmed the still weak growth momentum of manufacturing activities into the New Year," Qu Hongbin, chief China economist at HSBC said in a statement accompanying the index.
"This calls for more aggressive easing measures to support growth, given that inflation is no longer a concern," he added.
Front-loading production ahead of the early Lunar New Year break has led to some suspicion of the immediate durability of the rebound in new orders.
A surprising uptick in hard economic data showing industrial output growth accelerated by 12.8 percent in December 2011 from a year ago and a year-on-year 18.1 percent jump in retail sales are widely attributed to the holiday effect.
Those figures are at odds with deteriorating demand from China's biggest trading partners in the European Union and the United States that helped drag growth in the world's second-biggest economy down to its lowest in 2-1/2 years in the final quarter of 2011.
EXPORT SENSITIVE
The HSBC PMI index, compiled by UK-based data provider Markit, is regarded as being particularly sensitive to the demand trends for China's massive exporting sector as it captures data mainly from the small and medium-sized private sector enterprises that drive it.
The official PMI, from the China Federation of Logistics and Purchasing, gathers data from bigger, state-backed firms.
The consensus view is that things will have gotten worse across the economy in the first three months of 2012, dragged down by a fall in fixed-asset investment growth and a further slowdown in the rate of property investment that are key drivers of expansion in the world's second biggest economy.
HSBC's Qu believes annual Q1 growth could be as low as 8 percent. A Reuters poll of economists forecasts expansion of 8.2 percent in Q1, which is expected to be the low point of a full year's growth that is likely to be China's slowest in a decade.
The pullback in activity has fuelled expectations the government will take more forceful measures to bolster growth and save jobs, beyond the so-called fine-tuning it began to implement in October, in the face of a festering European debt crisis and a sharp slowdown in the domestic property sector.
Beijing reduced the amount of cash that banks have to hold as reserves in November for the first time in three years in a bid to shore up cooling economic activity and maintain a steady supply of credit to companies and consumers.
That 50 basis point cut to 21 percent is forecast by economists to be followed by up to 200 bps more throughout the course of 2012, according to a Reuters poll.
"Once filtering through, the policy easing should secure a soft-landing in 2012," HSBC's Qu said.

China factory activity falls for third month - HSBC PMI - Reuters -

---------- Post added at 09:29 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:27 AM ----------

On a serious note, 

*India: Factory output, exports show signs of life*

An uptick in India's factory output suggests that the economy may be bouncing back from the year-end doldrums that drove down the benchmark Sensex. And Indian vacationers will be as pleased as the country's economic planners to note that the strong signals have had a salutary effect on the value of the rupee.

According to the HSBC manufacturing purchasing managers' index (PMI), India's manufacturing sector grew at its fastest pace in eight months in January as factory output surged the most on record on increased domestic and foreign demand, India's Economic Times reported.

However, India's exports rose a &#8220;dismal&#8221; 6.7 percent in December to $25 billion, which together with a 20 percent increase in imports resulted in a trade deficit of $12.8 billion, according to Business Standard.

That said, the manufacturing data is likely to be enough to drive the rupee above 49 to the dollar, according to Reuters.

What's it all mean? In mid-December, Indian economists were worried about a rupee crisis, in which a spiraling currency would have widened the trade gap and made the country's high deficit too expensive to be tenable.

Now, analysts have cut growth forecasts for the Indian economy to around 6.9 percent (from once lofty territory around 9 percent). But with manufacturing making a comeback and inflation gradually moderating, it looks like the worst may be over before it really got started.

India: Factory output, exports show signs of life | GlobalPost


----------



## Shaurya

*India Prepared for Rate Cut on Visible Easing Inflation: Economy*

Feb. 3 (Bloomberg) -- Reserve Bank of India Deputy Governor Subir Gokarn said the monetary authority will cut interest rates once it&#8217;s confident inflation will keep slowing.

&#8220;The stance now is that we have reached the peak and any further action will be toward easing,&#8221; Gokarn, 52, said in an interview at his office while discussing the rupee, the government&#8217;s budget deficit and bond repurchases. The central bank isn&#8217;t concerned about the currency&#8217;s record monthly advance in January &#8220;because in a sense it&#8217;s a correction,&#8221; following last year&#8217;s 16 percent decline, he said.

Emerging-markets have stepped up efforts to shield growth from the impact of Europe&#8217;s debt crisis, with Brazil, Russia and the Philippines cutting rates in recent months. The Indian government can help reduce borrowing costs by narrowing its budget deficit as the pace of price increases slows to 7 percent by March from 9.68 percent a year earlier, according to Gokarn.

Once the central bank has confidence that the &#8220;direction will continue, that&#8217;s really going to be the trigger,&#8221; Gokarn said in the interview yesterday. &#8220;The visibility of the decline, I think, is the most important indication.&#8221;

Higher government spending on subsidies in the run-up to federal elections in two years threatens to stoke prices and limit the scope for monetary policy easing to support growth in Asia&#8217;s third-largest economy. The nation&#8217;s budget deficit reached 92.3 percent of the fiscal-year target in the nine months through December, a report showed this week.

&#8220;The comments clearly indicate the direction of the monetary policy is towards reducing rates,&#8221; said Shubhada Rao, Mumbai-based chief economist at Yes Bank Ltd. &#8220;The timing and the quantum of rate cuts will still be dependent on the cut in the budget deficit.&#8221;

Asian Stocks Slip

Asian stocks fell as Greece and its creditors struggled to reach an agreement on a debt swap and companies from Mazda Corp. to Nippon Sheet Glass Co. forecast losses. The MSCI Asia Pacific Index declined 0.21 percent as of 12:23 p.m. in Tokyo.

Elsewhere in Asia, a gauge of China&#8217;s non-manufacturing industries expanded at a slower pace in January, a report showed today. The non-manufacturing purchasing managers&#8217; index fell to 52.9 from 56 in December, the National Bureau of Statistics and China Federation of Logistics and Purchasing said in a statement in Beijing. A reading above 50 indicates an expansion.

Australia&#8217;s services industry expanded in January, snapping three straight months of declines, a report showed today. The performance of services index advanced 2.9 points to 51.9 in January, the highest reading since August, Commonwealth Bank of Australia and the Australian Industry Group said in Sydney today. Fifty is the dividing line between expansion and contraction.

Sri Lanka Raises

The Central Bank of Sri Lanka unexpectedly boosted interest rates today for the first time since 2007 to curb credit growth and ensure inflation stays low. It raised the reverse repurchase rate to 9 percent from 8.5 percent and the repurchase rate to 7.5 percent from 7 percent. All seven economists in a Bloomberg News survey predicted rates would be unchanged.

In Indonesia, growth probably exceeded 6 percent for a fifth quarter, a Bloomberg survey showed ahead of a government report due Feb. 6. Gross domestic product increased 6.45 percent in the fourth quarter from a year earlier, compared with a 6.5 percent pace in the previous three months, according to the median of 17 estimates.

In Europe, a rescue plan for Greece may be completed in coming days, European officials and creditors say. The plan may include a loss of more than 70 percent for bondholders in a voluntary exchange and loans likely to exceed the 130 billion euros ($171 billion) now on the table.

Fastest in BRIC

In the U.S., Federal Reserve Chairman Ben S. Bernanke said the central bank will seek to keep prices rising at a 2 percent rate and rejected suggestions that it would sacrifice its inflation goal to boost employment.

India&#8217;s benchmark inflation rate of 7.47 percent is the fastest among the so-called BRIC nations, even as it slowed to a two-year low in December. Consumer prices rose 6.5 percent in Brazil, 6.1 percent in Russia and 4.1 percent in China the same month.

&#8220;While we have a medium-term goal of 4 to 4.5 percent for inflation, that&#8217;s not a threshold that we have to reach before we consider action,&#8221; Gokarn said in his office, adorned by photographs and books, including a biography of Apple Inc. founder Steve Jobs. &#8220;It&#8217;s the directionality.&#8221;

Maruti Suzuki India Ltd., maker of half the cars sold in India, has raised prices of all its models this year, citing higher raw material costs and the decline in the currency.

Indian Bonds Climb

The yield on the 8.79 percent government bonds due November 2021 declined one basis point, or 0.01 percentage point, to 8.12 percent in Mumbai today, according to the central bank&#8217;s trading system.

The rupee plunged 16 percent last year, making it the worst performing currency in Asia and prompting the central bank to clamp down on speculation. It rose 0.1 percent to 49.10 against the dollar today after gaining 7.3 percent in January.

The central bank last year tightened rules on trading in the domestic currency-forwards market and said it will reduce the amount of open positions dealers can maintain overnight.

&#8220;The measures we have taken always come at a cost,&#8221; Gokarn, a former Asia-Pacific chief economist with Standard & Poor&#8217;s, said. When markets return to &#8220;normality, then of course these measures will be considered and taken back.&#8221;

Yesterday the central bank asked lenders to &#8220;rigorously evaluate&#8221; risks from their clients&#8217; unhedged foreign-exchange positions. Gokarn in the interview said the central bank wants to encourage hedging.

Cash Injection

To control inflation, the Reserve Bank raised borrowing costs by a record 375 basis points in 13 moves from mid-March 2010 before pausing for a second straight meeting in January. Last month, it cut India&#8217;s growth forecast to 7 percent in the year through March from the 7.6 percent predicted in October. It kept the inflation estimate at 7 percent.

The central bank lowered the cash reserve ratio to 5.5 percent from 6 percent, reducing the amount of deposits lenders need to set aside as reserves for the first time since 2009 in a move it estimated would add about 320 billion rupees ($6.5 billion) into the banking system.

In an indication of cash shortages, banks borrowed 1.3 trillion rupees on average a day from the monetary authority in January, compared with 1.16 trillion rupees in December, according to data compiled by Bloomberg. Overnight rates surged to 9.45 last week, near a three-year high.

To ease the cash squeeze in the banking system, the Reserve Bank resumed open-market purchases of government notes after 10 months in November and has so far purchased 719 billion rupees of the securities in auctions, official data show.

Indian bonds fell the most in 26 months on Jan. 24 on speculation the central bank will halt buying government bonds after reducing reserve requirements for banks.

&#8220;To the extent that pressures remain, we are always open to carrying out&#8221; bond repurchases, Gokarn said. &#8220;The other form of liquidity infusion is to buy dollars. If circumstances are right, we&#8217;ll certainly consider it. When we&#8217;ll have those circumstances is difficult to say.&#8221;

--With assistance from Arijit Ghosh in Mumbai, Abhay Singh in New Delhi, Karl Lester M. Yap in Manila, Yanping Li in Beijing, Michael Heath in Sydney, Anusha Ondaatjie in Colombo, Novrida Manurung in Jakarta, Jonathan Stearns in Brussels and Joshua Zumbrun in Washington. Editors: Shamim Adam, Sunil Jagtiani

India Prepared for Rate Cut on Visible Easing Inflation: Economy - Businessweek

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lepziboy

Services sector expands at fastest pace in 6 months
Updated on Friday, February 03, 2012, 11:07 

Bangalore: India's services sector grew at its fastest pace in six months during January as new business swelled, extending the previous couple of months' positive trend into the new calendar year, a survey showed.

The HSBC Business Activity Index, compiled by Markit and based on a survey of around 400 firms, bounced to 58.0 in January from 54.2 in December.

That was the third month the index has been above the 50-mark separating growth from contraction.

"Activity in the services sector rebounded in January at the fastest pace since July 2011 led by the financial intermediation and hotels and restaurant sub-sectors, and new business also flowed in at a faster pace," said Leif Eskesen, economist at HSBC.

Improving global market conditions contributed to accelerated demand and led to a rise in the pace of new orders flowing into the services sector, the survey showed.

The new business sub-index surged to 58.2 in January from 55.7 in December.

India's services sector should benefit further from expectations for improving global growth and abundant liquidity from loose central bank policies, which led to a slight uptick in sentiment among investors earlier this year.

January's jump in new orders pushed expectations for the future to their highest level since June 2011.

Despite the sustained struggle in Europe to avoid messy fallout from its debt crisis, the global manufacturing sector expanded at a slightly faster pace in January.

India's factory output recorded its biggest monthly rise last month, resulting in the fastest growth in eight months for the manufacturing sector, a sister survey showed on Wednesday.

However, growth forecasts for the Indian economy in the fiscal year to March have been reduced from 7.6 percent to 7 percent, a Reuters poll in January showed.

While input prices in India's services sector rose at their slowest pace since October last month firms increased their prices charged at a faster rate.

Wholesale inflation, which has remained stubbornly high in India, slowed to a two-year low in December as food price pressures decreased substantially.

India's central bank, the Reserve Bank of India (RBI), which hinted at policy easing last month after nearly two years of successive hikes, has also shifted its focus to reviving growth instead of battling inflation.

The RBI left interest rates on hold at its last meeting but cut the cash reserve ratio (CRR) by 50 basis points.

The cut in the CRR, which is the share of deposits that banks are mandated to hold as cash with the central bank, resulted in the release of 320 billion rupees into the banking system.

---------- Post added at 11:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:35 PM ----------

http://zeenews.**********/business/...xpands-at-fastest-pace-in-6-months_38246.html


----------



## heartrocker22

Wow Rupee breached 49 mark is at 48.80 V/s $ also from 54 to 49 in a month damn this economy sucks 
...Ppl who were predicting indian rupee collapse will be utterly disappointed ...... Beecharo pe taras aata hain Ek hi kwashish liye behte hain aur wohi puri nahi hoti


Rupee up on inflows; US jobs data eyed - The Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shaurya

*RBI: Forex Trading Curbs Temporary*

MUMBAI &#8211; The Reserve Bank of India could reverse its recent curbs on currency trading once markets stabilize as they run counter to its capital account management strategy, a top official said Friday, indicating that the central bank is now more comfortable with the rupee's trading range.

There will be a situation when the restrictions will no longer be necessary and "we will take the situation back to where it was," RBI Deputy Governor Subir Gokarn told reporters after a conference, without disclosing any specific timeline for reversing the measures.

In December, the RBI placed limits on unhedged foreign currency positions that banks can hold overnight and also banned companies from cancelling and rebooking forward contracts with the same underlying exposure as part of measures to prop up the local currency.

"The whole purpose of our capital management strategy is to bring as much liquidity into the market as possible, as many legitimate participants as possible, and when we impose curbs, we are actually restricting the space," Mr. Gokarn said.

The RBI imposed the curbs after the rupee slumped to a record low of 54.2925 to a U.S. dollar on Dec. 15. The local unit, which dropped 16% versus the greenback in 2011, has jumped more than 11% from its record low and is up about 9% in 2012 thanks to the RBI's curbs and direct intervention, as well as improving global risk appetite and India's measures to boost capital inflows.

Friday afternoon, the dollar was at 48.88 rupees.

Partha Mukherjee, president of treasury and international banking at Axis Bank, said that even though the central bank might not reverse the curbs immediately, Mr. Gokarn's comments are positive for the markets as they indicate that the RBI is increasingly at ease with the rupee's level.

Separately, Mr. Gokarn told the CNBC-TV18 television channel that, unlike in 2008, the RBI doesn't currently have room for aggressive rate cuts as commodity prices remain high.

Slowing economic growth and easing inflation have fuelled hopes that monetary easing is imminent. The RBI raised rates 13 times over the past two years, but left them unchanged at its last two rate-setting meetings.

Mr. Gokarn also said the liquidity deficit in the banking system remains above the central bank's comfort zone of 600 billion rupees, and that the RBI would continue to consider open market operations such as bond buybacks to ease the cash crunch.

RBI: Forex Trading Curbs Temporary - WSJ.com


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

Rupee at new 3-month high on inflows, shares - Reuters -

The rupee climbed to a three-month high on Friday, propelled by dollar inflows and gains in the local share market.
* At 3:02 p.m. (0932 GMT), the rupee was at 48.73/74 to the dollar, close to the day's high of 48.72, a level not seen since October 31. It at 49.15/16 on Thursday.
* Traders said U.S. jobs data at 1330 GMT would be crucial in deciding the direction of the rupee next week as the data is expected to offer clues on global growth and appetite for risk.
* The U.S. economy is expected to have generated 150,000 jobs in January, keeping the unemployment rate steady at 8.5%.
* The BSE Sensex was up 1% in afternoon trading.
* Foreign funds have bought Indian shares worth USD 2.6 billion so far this year, while investing USD 3.2 billion in debt, data from the Securities and Exchange Board of India shows.


----------



## Abhishek_

goody, i sent quite a bit of funds back home when rupee was low. 
personally glad to see Rs. getting stronger now


----------



## Shaurya

*India Inc for no change in tax rates in 2012-13 Budget*



New Delhi: Reeling under the impact of global slowdown and a high interest rate regime, India Inc on Friday demanded that tax rates be retained at existing levels even as Finance Minister Pranab Mukherjee expressed concerns about challenges facing the economy.

In their customary pre-Budget meeting with Mukherjee, industry leaders also demanded that healthcare services be kept outside service tax ambit, and privatise coal mines.

"There are various challenges before us, including keeping inflation and fiscal and revenue deficit to manageable levels... which we all have to address collectively," Mukherjee said in his address to the industry leaders.

At the meeting, business leaders suggested that service tax base may be widened with a negative list, besides exempting infrastructure companies and SEZ units from MAT.

"We have made a case for retaining tax rates at the present level. There should be no increase in corporate tax, service tax and excise," Ficci President R V Kanoria said in the Budget expectation.

Mukherjee is likely to unveil the Budget proposals for 2012-13 mid-March in Lok Sabha.

He also made a case for privatisation of coal mines, stimulating demand through fiscal measures and revisiting the concept of dividend distribution tax (DDT).

CII National Committee on Healthcare Chairman Naresh Trehan sought infrastructure status for the healthcare sector as that would encourage companies in setting up hospitals in smallers cities and towns.

Besides finance and commerce ministry officials, the meeting was attended by ITC Ltd Chairman Y C Deveshwar, HUL MD and CEO Nitin Paranjpe, Suzlon Energy Founder Tulsi Tanti and representatives of industry chambers.


----------



## Shaurya

*Investor appetite for Indian markets is back: Mobius*

Investment guru and executive chairman of Templeton Emerging Markets Group, Mark Mobius, is bullish on the Indian markets, which have outperformed its global peers, posting almost 11 percent gains in January.

In an interview with CNBC-TV18, Mobius says the bear market of last year was actually a correction in the ongoing bull market, which was caused by too many IPOs (initial public offers) in 2010. &#8220;As you know, it was about $540 billion of new emerging markets IPOs,&#8221; said Mobius. However, now that the correction phase is over, more foreign money is being pumped into overall funds &#8212; a sign that investor appetite is back.

Reuters
Surprisingly, the foreign money being pumped into emerging markets is not from Europe or the US, but from Asia and Latin America because their own pension funds are running out of options in their domestic markets, said Mobius.

He added that there are tremendous opportunities in emerging markets because of the very low debt-to-GDP levels, high foreign reserves and rapid growth.

On the Supreme Court ruling which cancelled 122 2G licences, Mobius said the move is a positive as further reforms in the telecom sector will only aid consolidation and improve sector efficiency.

http://www.firstpost.com/business/investor-appetite-for-indian-markets-is-back-mobius-202361.html


----------



## Shaurya

A good video regarding automobile manufacturing in India...


----------



## majesticpankaj

*Forex reserves up $673m to $294bn*

MUMBAI: The foreign exchange reserves rose for the second consecutive week, increasing by $673.4 million to $293.93 billion on account of jump in foreign currency reserves. 

The overall reserves had increased $731.8 million to $293.256 billion in the previous reporting week. 

Foreign currency assets (FCAs), a major component of the forex kitty, rose by $614.1 million to $260.119 billion for the week ended January 27, the RBI data released said. 

FCAs, expressed in the US dollar terms, include the effect of appreciation or depreciation of the non-US currencies, such as the euro, pound and the yen, held in the reserves, it said. 

The gold reserves were unchanged at $26.62 billion. For the week under review, the special drawing rights rose by $36.8 million to $4.46 billion, while the reserve position with the IMF jumped by $22.5 million to $2.73 billion, the apex bank data showed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Splurgenxs

*Economic growth likely to slow down to 7-7.5% in FY '12: PM*



> Amid grim global situation and high domestic interest rates, Prime Minister Manmohan Singh today said country's economic growth is likely to slow down to 7-7.5 per cent this fiscal from 8.4 per cent last year.
> 
> 
> "...growth in the current fiscal year is likely to be lower, between 7 and 7.5 per cent, in a large measure due to the continuing uncertainty in the global economic environment," he said at the Chief Secretaries conference.
> 
> 
> India's economy had expanded by 8.4 per cent in 2010-11 financial year.
> 
> 
> "This (8.4 per cent growth) was a creditable performance when seen in the background of a crisis-ridden world economy. But, monetary tightening together with a difficult global economic environment, particularly the lingering Euro Zone crisis, has impacted the rate of growth adversely," Singh added.
> 
> 
> 
> While price situation is showing signs of moderation, the Prime Minister said the key to controlling inflation in food articles on a sustainable basis is by increasing agricultural production and productivity.
> 
> 
> 
> "And it is here that the state governments have a crucial role to play," he said.
> 
> 
> 
> He asked states to give more attention to modern technology in agricultural research besides public investment in the sector and reforms in the farm marketing system and practices.
> 
> 
> 
> "There is a need to review and amend the Agriculture Produce Marketing Act to enable farmers to bring their products to retail outlets and also allow retailers to directly purchase from the farmers. This would bring better remuneration to farmers, check wastage and allow competitive prices to prevail in retail markets," Singh added.



7-7.5 from 6.9....huh


----------



## Shaurya

Splurgenxs said:


> *Economic growth likely to slow down to 7-7.5% in FY '12: PM*
> 
> 
> 
> 7-7.5 from 6.9....huh



yesterday it was 8.5% so maybe this news is old


----------



## Splurgenxs

Economic growth likely to slow down to 7-7.5% in FY '12: PM

maybe MMS's conservative estimates.


----------



## Shaurya

Splurgenxs said:


> Economic growth likely to slow down to 7-7.5% in FY '12: PM
> 
> maybe MMS's conservative estimates.



*Economy to grow 9% in medium term, says Govt*

India&#8217;s economy is expected to post a 9 per cent growth in the medium term but inflation is expected to remain sticky till December, the Finance Ministry said on Tuesday.
Inflation has refused to relent and stayed above 9 per cent for most part of the year.
A background note by the Finance Ministry circulated ahead of the Economic Editor&#8217;s Conference on Monday, said, &#8220;The fundamentals of the economy are strong and medium-term growth potential is around 9 per cent.&#8221;

It, however, said that maintaining growth momentum along and price stability remains the biggest policy challenge that India is facing in the recent times. &#8220;The headline inflation will be under pressure till December 2011 and start to moderate after the festive season,&#8221; the note said. 

Prices of food and non-food items remained high for a major part of the year prompting the headline inflation to soar above 9 per cent for the tenth consecutive month in September. 
Increase in administered petroleum prices in June, a significant increase in minimum support prices for some farm commodities, particularly rice and pulses, rise in non-food manufacturing inflation and depreciation of rupee vis-a-vis US dollar contributed to rising inflation.

The note, however, was optimistic of food inflation moderating further when the kharif crop hits the market. Food inflation dropped from a peak of 22 per cent in December 2010 to around 9 per cent recently. However, price pressure on perishable items, particularly in fruits, onions, potatoes, meat, milk, eggs and fish continue due to supply mismatch with the rising demand of such items.

Economy to grow 9% in medium term, says Govt

Contradictory isn't it??


----------



## Shaurya

for those interested in manufacturing in India 

India Manufacturing Show


----------



## Shaurya

*Kobelco starts production at AP crane plant*

Japanese construction equipment manufacturer Kobelco Cranes commenced commercial production at its plant in Andhra Pradesh on Thursday.

This is the company&#8217;s first production facility outside Japan. Kobelco is the first foreign company to own a facility in India that specialises in the manufacture of complete crawler cranes, according to a press release issued here.

The manufacturing plant, set up in Sri City, a 7000-acre private industrial park in Chittoor district with an investment of Rs 280 crore, would produce 90 units of 100-tonne, 150-tonne and 250-tonne class cranes during the current year.
&#8220;The India plant would soon cater to the markets in the neighbouring countries, and would help us sustain and increase our market share in the growing construction equipment market in the county,&#8221; said Sin Suke Izumi, president and director of Kobelco Cranes India.

The local manufacturing of cranes would reduce the cost of the cranes and will be made available in the price range of Rs 2.5 crore to Rs 10 crore. The company expects to acquire a market share of 20 per cent by 2015, according to the press release.

&#8220;It is an achievement to have two subsidiaries of the Kobelco Steel Group to start operations within Sri City. We are positive that the success of Kobelco will attract more Japanese companies apart from the 12 that have already established their presence over here,&#8221; said Ravindra Sannareddy, managing director of Sri City.

Kobelco starts production at AP crane plant

---------- Post added at 10:20 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:18 AM ----------

Looks like Indian companies are on an aggressive mode in African nations... Good for us i guess 

*Kenya: UAE and India Beat China to Top Trading Position With Nation*

The United Arab Emirates (UAE) has reclaimed its position as the largest exporter of goods to Kenya, relegating China to third spot.

The value of UAE exports to Kenya rose to Sh177.8 billion or 23.3 per cent of Kenya's total imports in the first 11 months to November compared to China's Sh132.9 billion or 17.4 per cent of imports, according to the Kenya National Bureau of Statistics (KNBS).

The increase was helped by petroleum exports.

China was Kenya's largest source of imports in 2010 after Beijing deepened its presence in East Africa with mega infrastructure development projects.

But increased consumption of expensive petroleum products and rising interest of Indian companies in the Kenyan economy have combined to push China to the third spot in what could intensify the rivalry between the two Asian giants.

Though the rivalry between India and China has played out as a battle of the Asian giants, the biggest losers have been the traditional Western trading partners such as Britain whose share of the market has been on a steady decline.

UAE share of the export business has increased to 23.3 per cent last year from 19.5 per cent while China's has dropped to 17.4 per cent from 19.8 per cent with India's stake increasing to 18 per cent from 16.4 per cent.

"We will witness cyclic trading patterns between China and Kenya because unlike India, it is trying to establish a stable trading base," said Gerishon Ikiara, an economics lecturer at the University of Nairobi.

He said India was reaping from its large community in Kenya that has been a steady market for its produce that has been backed by its high value exports like pharmaceuticals, industrial machinery and vehicles.

China's exports to Kenya include heavy machinery, electronics, vehicles, textiles and a range of household goods.

The two Asian tigers have deepened their presence in Kenya with intense economic diplomacy since President Kibaki came to power in 2003.

The rivalry has benefited Kenya in terms of foreign direct investments, a wider variety of consumer goods and as new sources of technical and financial assistance.

For UAE, it maintained the pole position mainly because of the large quantities of petroleum it supplies to East Africa and also got a lift from the high fuel prices--which rose by an average of 30 per cent last year compared to 2010.

"More than 90 per cent of crude oil imported by Kenya comes from the Abu Dhabi National Oil Company (ADNOC), a company in the UAE," said Kaburu Mwirichia, the director general of Energy Regulatory Commission (ERC).

Kenya's consumption of fuel products rose to 3.5 million tonnes last year compared to 3.1 million tonnes in 2010, with international crude oil prices rallying from $76.3 per barrel in January 2010 to $107.9 last month.

China's share of Kenya's imports appear to be easing as major road infrastructure projects such as the Thika super highway --which have fuelled China's exports of construction machinery--are nearing their completion.

But China has aggressively sought to diverse into other sectors with its supplies of shoes, textiles, batteries, and motor vehicles parts. President Kibaki has actively encouraged this shift to the East and has backed it up with exchange of high-level diplomatic visits that have yielded multi-billion shilling trade and investment deals.

The UAE, China and India combined share of the export business has increased from 27.7 per cent in 2006 to 36 per cent in 2010.Last year, India sent its largest business delegation to Nairobi where big government deals were closed. A communiqué released after a meeting between Prime Minister Raila Odinga and India's minister of Commerce and Industry, Anand Sharma, said the two countries had agreed to increase the value of bilateral trade to Sh240 billion ($2.5 billion) in the next two years.

These ambitions have deepened India's rivalry with China which has gained significant economic clout in the past three years.


----------



## Shaurya

A good read on *LOOK EAST* policy 

India 

*India&#8217;s nascent eastern pivots*

Since 1992, &#8220;Look East&#8221; has been a policy objective which successive Indian governments crafted on stone, only to celebrate it as an archaeological masterpiece. From conception to birth and now baby steps, it has taken close to two decades. But, as they say, it&#8217;s never too late.

India&#8217;s invitation to Thai Prime Minister Yingluck Shinawatra, the third successive dignitary from the &#8220;East&#8221; to grace the Republic Day celebrations, is being interpreted as lending the &#8220;take-off&#8221; to Look East. The young Yingluck was the second Thai premier to call on New Delhi in less than a year. Her predecessor, Abhisit Vejjaveva, made a three-day bilateral only in April 2011. Those who feared that his defeat in the election would lead to another period of prolonged hang were reassured when the new leader, who incidentally has a background in business management, took the process forward.

However, the biggest impetus to India&#8217;s Look East Policy could be the Thai premier&#8217;s interest in developing the Dawei project in Burma. If India goes ahead with Yingluck&#8217;s plan, this strategically important deepwater port &#8212; being touted as the biggest infrastructure project ever in Southeast Asia &#8212; would outmatch China&#8217;s showpiece Gwadar port project in Pakistan, Hambantota in Sri Lanka and Kyauk Phyu in Burma. Moreover, Dawei offers a viable chance to unite the fast-growing South India region with the ASEAN.

The process of foreign policy making is fundamentally an exercise in the choice of ends and means in an international setting. Therefore, with the formulation of a broad goal that gives a sense of purpose and direction to foreign policy, short-term policies are planned to make it look more contemporary. In this respect, the importance of India&#8217;s Look East Policy lies in various external and internal compulsions, and expectations of India in the changed international environment.

China&#8217;s growing assertiveness in the Asia-Pacific, and the success stories of the East Asian Tiger economies forced India to rethink the basic parameters of its foreign policy. And thus the Look East Policy took birth in 1992. But it got momentum with the realisation of ill-effects of lopsided liberalisation, which led to the rapid formation of regional economic organisations.

The first outcome of India&#8217;s concerted efforts was the India-Myanmar Trade Agreement signed in January, 1994. Free trade agreements with Singapore, South Korea, Malaysia, Japan and ASEAN provide substantive economic linkages at a time when traditional markets in Europe and the US appear mired in economic stagnation.

The importance of the Look East Policy for India in contemporary times is two-fold. It is an extended security trajectory to project India&#8217;s concerns over the perceived Chinese build-up in the region. The second is a strategy of economic cooperation based on globalisation in the pursuit of becoming an economic power in the region.

India has strengthened relations with Singapore, Indonesia and Vietnam. From East Asia, Singapore was India&#8217;s first and closest partner, while Indonesia has emerged as a strong advocate of greater cooperation between India and Southeast Asia.

Much to the chagrin of China, Vietnam recently granted access to its gas reserves in the South China Sea and invited the Indian Navy to send its ships on courtesy visits. With more than half of India&#8217;s trade passing through the Straits of Malacca, New Delhi has been increasingly firm about the need to safeguard its own national interests, carrying out naval manoeuvers and marine exploration even in the face of Chinese objections. And therefore, India&#8217;s spat with China over oil exploration in South China Sea is a fruitful aggressive behaviour to install itself as a regional power.

Similarly, India was successful in influencing Japan, which brought India into ASEAN+6 to dilute the ASEAN+3, where China is dominant. Japan has also lobbied for India&#8217;s membership in the Asia-Pacific Economic Cooperation.

There are welcome indications from Rangoon that the Burmese junta, which notoriously kowtowed to Beijing throughout its vice-like grip over the country, is undergoing an India tilt. After the United States and the EU imposed economic sanctions against Burma following the junta&#8217;s brutal crackdown on protests in 1988, China emerged as Burma&#8217;s most dependable ally. Without Chinese economic assistance, the dysfunctional Burmese economy would have probably completely collapsed.

As for Singapore, which was one of the first countries to respond to India&#8217;s Look East Policy, it has been conducting joint naval exercises with India since 1993. The improvement of post-liberlisation economic relations led to Singapore supporting India&#8217;s bid to become a permanent member of the UN Security Council and expand its role and influence in the ASEAN.

India and Singapore signed the Comprehensive Economic Cooperation Agreement (CECA) to increase trade, investments and economic cooperation, and expanded bilateral cooperation on maritime security, training forces, conducting joint exercises, developing military technology and fighting terrorism. Following its independence in 1965, Singapore was concerned with China-backed Communist threats as well as domination from Malaysia and Indonesia and sought a close strategic relationship with India. The bilateral trade between India and Singapore under the CECA was close to Singapore $30.5 billion (Rs 1.24 lakh crore) in 2010. However, the

India-Singapore CECA require some amendments, particularly in the area of mutual recognition of professional qualification in order to make it relevant to the present business relations between the two countries.

Relationship with Indonesia is also getting better. In 1950, the then Indonesian President Soekarno was the chief guest at the first Republic Day function. Trade between the two countries touched $11.7 billion in 2010. With an archipelagic coastline of 54,716 km, stretching 5,271 km east to west and 2,210 km north to south dominating key international waterways &#8212; the Malacca, Sunda, Lombok and Makassar straits &#8212; Indonesia controls all or part of the very major waterway between the Pacific and the Indian Ocean. Given their locations and capabilities India and Indonesia have a critical role to play as sentinels guarding these vital lifelines in the interest of their own security.

However, the road to a &#8216;successful&#8217; Look East Policy is not so smooth. There has been much talk about the potential of Look East Policy in transforming the India&#8217;s Northeast. India&#8217;s trade with countries bordering the Northeast has witnessed remarkable growth, with the share going up more the five times from 1.7 per cent in 1992-93 to 8 per cent in 2003-04. But this impressive expansion of trade with India&#8217;s eastern neighbours has had a little impact on the economy of the Northeast as this trade expansion has taken place mainly through the seaports.

Despite two decades of Look East, India has still not shown Asia its mettle for regional leadership. It is high time for India to concretely articulate its vision for its broader role in Asia, particularly with respect to the region&#8217;s key security concerns.


----------



## Shaurya

*NMDC eyes four more overseas buys each in Russia, Brazil, Mozambique and Australia*

HYDERABAD: India's largest iron ore producer NMDC, which has acquired a 50% stake in the Australian iron ore firm Legacy Iron Ore recently, is set to begin due diligence process to acquire four more overseas mines, one each in Russia, Brazil, Mozambique and Australia. 

"The four mines include one coking coal mine each in Russia, Mozambique and Australia and an iron ore mine in Brazil. Along with the rock phosphate mine of Minemakers in Australia for which negotiations have already began, we are currently pursuing five foreign acquisitions," the NMDC CMD NK Nanda told ET. 

Refusing to identify the overseas coal and iron ore firms that NMDC is looking to acquire, Nanda said, "We have signed non-disclosure agreements with these companies and the due diligence process is going to begin shortly." 

State-owned NMDC, which has a net worth of 14,200 crore, is entitled to spend 5,700 crore on its overseas acquisitions as per the terms of the Indian government regulations for public sector enterprises. Nada said the company is aiming to complete the due diligence process for at least two overseas mines - coking coal and rock phosphate mines in Australia - by March-end and complete the due diligence exercise for the other three foreign mineral resources by June. 

"Of the three coal mines in Mozambique, Russia and Australia, we are sure of closing deals with at least two during next fiscal and may end up buying all the three by March 2013. We expect to complete the acquisition process for the Brazilian iron ore asset by mid of next fiscal. In all, along with Minemakers, we plan to buy five foreign mines during 2012-13," he said. 

Nanda said the iron ore giant has recently dropped its plans to acquire two overseas coking coal mines, one each in Russia and US, at the advanced stage of negotiations. "This is because we found during our due diligence exercise that these entities have their roots in certain tax heavens of British Virgin Islands and we wanted to be away from companies with links to tax heavens as [a matter of] abundant caution." 

The Russian coal mine NMDC is negotiating with has some 80 million tonne coking coal, involving an investment of $200 million that includes around $80 million towards acquisition and the balance for development. 

With around 60 million tonne reserves, the Australian coal mine is estimated to involve a total investment of $200 million, which includes some $10-15 million towards acquisition and the balance for development. This mine is currently producing 20,000 tonne coal a year. Nanda said the Brazilian iron ore mine, located close to the coast, has huge reserves of 1.5 billion tonne and is waiting for exploration works. 

NMDC eyes four more overseas buys each in Russia, Brazil, Mozambique and Australia - The Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shaurya

*State to give priority to green projects*

PUNE: The state government has decided to put its weight behind green and environment-friendly industrial projects, and such projects will be given preference in terms of expedited clearance and other non-financial benefits.

This was stated by Valsa Nair Singh, state environment secretary, while addressing the conference, 'Green co - the next wave for sustaining growth,' organised by the Confederation of Indian Industry (CII) in Mumbai on Friday.

According to a statement issued by the CII's Pune office, Singh said India is extremely vulnerable to the challenges of climate change with 65% areas being drought-prone, 12% being flood-prone and 8% under cyclone threat. The per capita water availability is set to decrease from 1,820 cubic metre per year to 1,140 cubic metre. The Union government will fund the state based on the environment protection index constituted by the Planning Commission. This will be subject to the state spending 2% of the funds on environment related activities, Singh said.

The statement said the state government has also taken initiatives, such as sponsoring PhDs and MPhil candidates and disbursing funds to foster research in environment protection.

In her welcome address, Leena Nair, chairperson, CII Maharashtra state council and executive director - human resources, Hindustan Unilever Ltd, said, "The CII has been driving several initiatives in the area of green buildings and climate change. It has also developed a code for ecologically sustainable business growth, which has drawn voluntary commitment from 450 organisations."

Naushad Forbes, chairman, CII western region sub-committee on climate change and sustainability and director, Forbes Marshall Private Ltd, said the CII and Indian Green Building Council are working for the cause of reducing environmental impact of buildings.

He said in a bid to promote energy efficiency and reduce industrial carbon emission levels, the government has evolved a perform, achieve and trade regime designed by the National Mission for Energy Efficiency. Under the scheme, BEE has set energy efficiency targets for industrial units and issued them energy saving certificates against those targets. Units that exceed targets for energy efficiency can sell the certificates to units that fall short of targets. He stated that the energy efficiency trading scheme that was currently being piloted in Gujarat should be extended to other states.

S Raghupathy, executive director, Confederation of Indian Industry said the CII has plans to promote green technology all over the country and make India a global leader in green buildings by 2015. Currently India, with 1.05 billion sq ft space of green building, is second only to the US, Raghupathy said

.Pradeep Bhargava, deputy chairman, CII western region and managing director, Cummins Generator Technologies India Ltd, and H N Daruwalla, conference chairman and convenor, CII Maharashtra Energy and Environment Panel, and executive vice-president and business head (E&E Services), Godrej & Boyce Mfg Co also spoke on the occasion.

State to give priority to green projects - The Times of India


----------



## peep

*Cars, software, services threaten European Union-India trade deal*

BRUSSELS/NEW DELHI: Hopes of India and the European Union striking a free trade deal at a summit this week are fading fast, with differences over duties on cars and market access for software and service companies standing in the way of an accord.

At stake is an agreement that would create one of the world's largest free-trade zones by population - covering 1.8 billion, or more than a quarter, of the world's people.

Disagreement over duties on car imports, India's tariff on European cars is nearly 10 times greater than Europe's on Indian vehicles, and a dispute over access for Indian software companies to the EU market are set to scupper an agreement, with time running out on negotiations.

EU leaders will meet their Indian counterparts in New Delhi on February 10, having declared at a summit last year that they hoped to sign a free-trade deal before the meeting.

Publicly, officials in both Brussels and New Delhi are remaining upbeat.

"We're trying to wrap things up, see what you can close, see what you can't close," said one senior Indian government official, speaking on condition of anonymity. "Things are slowly but surely falling into place."

But not everyone is hopeful. The EU ambassador to India suggested in January that the best that could be expected from the summit was a "political framework" for a deal further down the road, without a timeline being set.

With the Doha round of global trade talks effectively dead, the world's major economies are looking more to bilateral trade agreements. The European Union, the world's largest trading bloc by value, struck a deal with South Korea last year and is in negotiations with Japan, Canada, Malaysia and others.

For India, an Free Trade Agreement (FTA) would help its rapidly growing companies expand into the EU, the country's biggest trade partner, the buyer of more than 40 billion euros worth of Indian goods and services in 2010. Europe, large parts of which probably sank into another recession last quarter, wants access to a vast, young, vibrant market of 1.3 billion potential customers.

Trade between the two is growing - the total value of EU-India goods and services exchanged was 86 billion euros in 2010. While trade with India represented just 2.4 percent of the EU's total, the percentage has been gradually increasing.

But while there are advantages to be gained on both sides from closer trade ties, the current economic fortunes of the two could not be more different.

SOMETHING FOR EVERYONE?

India, Asia's third-largest economy after China and Japan, has enjoyed two decades of rapid growth powered by IT and outsourcing, even if manufacturing has lagged, weighed down by red tape and creaky infrastructure.

Europe has been mired in financial difficulties, with rising unemployment and a debt crisis that has forced three countries to seek emergency loans and left several others on the brink.

Autos are a core export for Europe. Premium brands such as BMW AG and Volkswagen Group's Audi would like to sell more to India's newly wealthy.

But Indian places tariffs of 60 percent on imported EU cars, while the EU takes just 6.5 percent of the price of cars imported from India, according to the European Automobile Manufacturers' Association (ACEA).

As a result, the EU exported just 4,002 cars to India in 2010, compared to 223,000 imported from India.

"These are prohibitive tariffs," said Ivan Hodac, ACEA's secretary general. "The market is basically closed to us."

Last year, with FTA negotiations under way, a high-profile Indian politician wrote to Prime Minister Manmohan Singh asking for autos to be excluded from any deal.

"The industry people here...would like a few more years before they feel that they are really able to match up with the global players," said Biswajit Dhar, a New Delhi-based trade expert. "We're still not right out there in terms of scale."

So far, negotiations have established that India would be prepared to cut tariffs to 30 percent, according to Hodac, but it may not be sufficient to make a deal possible.

"Negotiating between equals means that at the end somewhere in time, not too far from now, we have to open markets - zero tariffs," said Philippe de Buck, director general of lobby group Business Europe.

"You can't open the market without any reciprocity." For its part, India wants to ease visa regulations that restrict growth for the software and services companies, such as Tata Consultancy Services or Wipro, that have driven Indian growth. The companies want to deliver services to European customers in a way that involves engineers staying for a short period in the EU to do things such as installing systems. But some EU countries are wary of allowing more foreign workers at a time of rising joblessness.

"If we're entering into an FTA there has to be some preferential treatment for the partner country, otherwise why are you entering into an FTA?" said Manab Majumdar, Assistant Secretary General of the influential business lobby group FICCI.

The EU has its own wish-list for better access to growing Indian sectors, such as in legal services or supermarkets.

In November New Delhi decided to open its supermarket sector to foreign retailers such as Tesco and Carrefour, only to row back on the decision after protests from domestic retailers and opposition politicians. Brussels wants to see that big-ticket reform back on track.

As recently as November, India's trade minister said India and the EU expected to finalise an FTA by early 2012.

link : Cars, software, services threaten European Union-India trade deal - The Times of India


----------



## davidson

*India GDP growth to slow at 6.9% for 2011 *

7, Feb, 2012

NEW DELHI -- Indias gross domestic product or GDP growth is expected to be lower than 7% at 6.9 per cent, according to advance estimates for the year ending March 2012. 

Indias government predicted the weakest economic expansion this year since 2009, the Central Statistical Office said in a statement in New Delhi today. This is the slowest growth after 2008-09 when India registered a growth rate of 6.7 per cent.

In December, Goldman Sachs' Jim O'Neill called India the most disappointing of the BRICS countries, and warned of a risk of a balance of payments crisis if policymakers were not careful.

The rupee, Asias worst performer last year with a 16 percent slide against the dollar, strengthened 0.4 percent to 48.9375 per dollar as of 11:01 a.m. local time. 


GDP Growth Fiscal year

(2011) = FY 12: 6.9% ( Advance Estimate )

(2010) = FY 11: 8.4%

(2009) = FY 10: 8.4%

(2008) = FY 09: 6.7%


India GDP growth to slow at 6.9% for 2011-12

India Predicts Slowest Growth Since &rsquo;09, Adding to Rate-Cut Case - Businessweek

Key political risks to watch in India - Reuters -


----------



## davidson

*S&P - India Rating may shift towards negative *

MUMBAI: India is facing challenges to keep its stable rating outlook with high inflation, weak fiscal position and slower economic growth weighing, according to Standard & Poor&#8217;s rating service.

&#8220;The balance of risk factors for the sovereign credit rating may be shifting slightly toward the negative,&#8221; S&P, which has an investment grade BBB rating with a stable outlook on India, said in a report. &#8211; Reuters

S&P: India faces rating challenges


----------



## Shaurya

davidson said:


> *S&P - India Rating may shift towards negative *
> 
> MUMBAI: India is facing challenges to keep its stable rating outlook with high inflation, weak fiscal position and slower economic growth weighing, according to Standard & Poor&#8217;s rating service.
> 
> &#8220;The balance of risk factors for the sovereign credit rating may be shifting slightly toward the negative,&#8221; S&P, which has an investment grade BBB rating with a stable outlook on India, said in a report. &#8211; Reuters
> 
> S&P: India faces rating challenges



^^ good joke...

---------- Post added at 10:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:44 PM ----------

*Government plans five more National Manufacturing Investment Zones: Talleen Kumar*

New Delhi: Government will facilitate towards making India as the world&#8217;s manufacturing hub by shortly notifying the National Manufacturing Investment Zone, said Mr Talleen Kumar, Joint Secretary, Department of Industrial Policy & Promotion, Ministry of Commerce & Industry, Government of India at the 4th Learning Convention of Visionary Leaders for Manufacturing(VLFM) organised by Confederation of Indian Industry jointly with National Manufacturing Competitiveness Council, government of India and VLFM and JICA.

&#8220;Seven such NMIZs are ready for implementation in the Delhi Mumbai Industrial Corridor and five more are proposed in different parts of the country,&#8221; Mr Talleen Kumar said.

National Manufacturing Investment Zones will be spread over 5,000 hectares each with world class infrastructure and clean technologies and skill development institutes. In dynamic global environment, India suffers from power and transport infrastructure gaps, making its products less competitive and these zones will help overcome these shortcomings, Talleen Kumar said.

Visionary Leader For Manufacturing (VLFM) along with government can play a key role in taking India to the next growth cycle. By looking at the fragile economic environment globally, companies will need to be continuously innovating, Mr Tallen Kumar said.

&#8221;The government has set a target of 25% share of GDP growth from manufacturing by 2022 and 100 million additional jobs to make growth inclusive,&#8221; he said referring to manufacturing being made the engine of growth.

Speaking at the CII&#8217;s VLFM session, Mr Tamaki Tsukada, Minister (Economic Development)

Embassy of Japan in India, said VLFM launched in 2006, has gone a long way with support and sponsorship of the government of Japan. On this strength of higher trust between two countries, VLFM will continue to evolve and succeed, Mr Tsukada said.

&#8220;Official support from government of Japan is technically set to end by March 2013. Meanwhile we know there is a strong request from India side to continue with JICA support. We will consider how best government of Japan can play a role that will stand us in good stead in the post 2013 phase,&#8221; Mr Tsukada said.

Stating that India and Japan have declared themselves as strategic partner, Mr Tsukada said &#8220;India is the only country with which Japan exchanges annual mutual visits of the two Prime Ministers.&#8221;

Setting the tone, Mr Jamshyd N Godrej, Chairman, VLFM & Chairman & Managing Director, Godrej & Boyce Manufacturing Company Ltd expressed his gratitude for the highest level of commitment demonstrated by Professor Shoji Shiba for relentlessly striving for India&#8217;s manufacturing excellence.

Expressing CII&#8217;s gratitude to the Prime Minister of Japan and Embassy of Japan, Mr Godrej explained the objective of VLFM towards building a strong community and fostering innovative learning which will create ideas and project which will benefit the community at large.

In recent India visit by Japan&#8217;s Prime Minister Noda at the invitation of Indian Prime Minister, the visiting Prime Minister had said, &#8220;Professor Shiba played a leadership role from the planning stage in the program (VLFM) aimed at fostering senior managers in the Indian manufacturing sector.&#8221;

Professor Shiba, who was recently conferred with Padma Shri awards by the Indian government, believes in working not just for personal gain or for the profit of one company, but rather for the greater cause of society as whole. The professor made this belief a framework for the VLFM program.

Government plans five more National Manufacturing Investment Zones: Talleen Kumar, Orissa Business News

---------- Post added at 10:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:46 PM ----------

*Ssangyong may make India manufacturing base*

Ssangyong Motor Company, now owned by Mahindra and Mahindra, is considering making India a manufacturing base for its vehicles. It is planning to invest USD 1.2 billion into four new products (including variants) that will launch over the next five years. 

It is especially interested in the sub-continent as a manufacturing hub for smaller vehicles, namely the subcompact SUV segment which seems to be the next frontier for a whole lot of manufacturers, including Ford with its EcoSport and Maruti Suzuki, who also showcased its XA-Alpha concept at the 2012 Delhi Auto Expo just like Ford did. The new, smaller, SUVs are being developed jointly with Mahindra so it will make sense to set up a manufacturing base here. 

Other Korean manufacturers like Hyundai use India as a manufacturing and exporting base with great success, so it is certainly a good idea to set up a manufacturing base in the country. There are just two questions that arise about this move, however: where will the manufacturing base be set up? Mahindra has just invested in a new plant in Tamil Nadu after the Maharashtra government suddenly did an about-face and refused to refund the taxes it was supposed to as an incentive for the manufacturer to set up in the state. The lion's share of its car 

manufacturing still occurs in Nashik, so it is unclear as to where it will set up its base. The other concern is of quality: even Hyundai exports only small cars from India as it is difficult to get world-class quality from an Indian manufacturing base. 

Mahindra has already started talks with Indian vendors to manufacture some parts for the Korando C and Rexton, which will launch sometime this year. If they manage to match the required quality, we don't see why Ssangyong shouldn't use India as a low-cost manufacturing base for its small vehicles. 

Ssangyong may make India manufacturing base | Latest Autos & Car News | OnCars.in


----------



## Dance

India forecasts lowest economic growth in 3 years

Feb 7 (Reuters) - India's economic growth may dip below 7 percent in the current fiscal year, the slowest pace since the 2008 financial crisis, restrained by the central bank's inflation-fighting campaign and government gridlock.

The government forecast 6.9 percent annual growth for the fiscal year that ends in March, a tad below the 7 percent to 7.5 percent growth predicted by several government officials.

It would mark a sharp decline from the prior year's 8.4 percent growth rate, and a reversal of fortune for a country that until recently aspired to double-digit growth like China.

The Indian economy has slowed as the euro zone crisis combined with tight monetary policy and political paralysis at home have discouraged investment.

There is little hope for a quick turnaround. Although the Reserve Bank of India is widely expected to begin cutting interest rates after an aggressive 18-month tightening campaign came to an end in October, domestic growth still looks shaky and the global outlook uncertain.

Inflation also remains elevated, making it tougher for the central bank to prop up growth.

"We are not expecting any sudden reversal in economic growth. Global growth remains weak. Things on the domestic front have not improved either," said Indranil Pan, chief economist at Kotak Mahindra Bank, who expects the economy to grow 6.7 percent this fiscal year and 6.6 percent in the following year.

Unlike most of its Asian peers, India runs fiscal and current account deficits, leaving it reliant on notoriously fickle foreign investors for financing. Investment has been flowing back into India so far in 2012, after outflows in 2011, but that could change if the euro zone crisis deteriorates.

The government's advance estimate for the fiscal year 2011/12 shows that farm output is expected to grow 2.5 percent, while the manufacturing sector is likely to grow 3.9 percent.

Indian shares and bonds remained unchanged following the release of the growth estimate.

The RBI last month cut the current fiscal year growth forecast to 7 percent from 7.6 percent and warned of rising risks to economic growth.

"From the monetary policy point of view, signals are very clear that policy will remain accommodative," said Sujan Hajra, chief economist at Anand Rathi Securities

He predicted the central bank would cut both interest rates and banks' reserve requirements by as much as one full percentage point by October.

With inflation showing signs of finally easing and risks to growth on the rise the RBI is widely expected to cut interest rates by the end of June, if not sooner. It has already signalled it is finished raising rates after 13 increases between March 2010 and October 2011.

Headline inflation slowed down to a two-year low of 7.47 percent in December, but that was due almost entirely to a drop in food inflation that is widely seen as unsustainable.

Also, non-food manufactured inflation at 7.7 percent in December remained way above the central bank's comfort zone. The next monetary policy review is due on March 15.

"We don't think the RBI will cut rates in March. They will wait for the federal budget that is scheduled in mid-March," said Pan, who expects a 25 basis point rate cut in April.

In his January policy review, the RBI governor flagged the inflationary risks stemming from the government's failure to contain its fiscal deficit and had said a lack of credible fiscal consolidation would constrain him from lowering rates.

He had urged the government to use the March budget to signal fiscal consolidation.

UPDATE 2-India forecasts lowest economic growth in 3 years | Reuters


----------



## russellpeters

self delete..


----------



## Shaurya

*Automotive Research Association of India (ARAI) ties up with companies in South Korea and China*







In a bid to expand operations, the Automotive Research Association of India(ARAI) has entered into an agreement with companies in South Korean and Chinese markets for additional technical support. Vehicle manufacturers and component producers based in these countries can avail of the expertise and knowledge from ARAI.
Though no names were revealed, ARAI will be providing services such as R&D, testing facilities, safety standards homologation and certification to comply with vehicle rules and regulations prevalent in India.
It is a well known fact that Chinese and Korean auto companies are entering the Indian auto scene in a big way and ARAI have taken it upon themselves to offer these companies information on entering into India. This will equip the companies from China and South Korea with the rules, regulations and stipulations required to cater to the Indian auto sector.
ARAI has its headquarters in Pune and have a host of facilities specially catering to tyre testing, emission testing and crash testing and the like. It is the only one of its kind besides Central Institute of Road transport to offer such facilities in the country.

Automotive Research Association of India (ARAI) ties up with companies in South Korea and China | Rush Lane

---------- Post added at 01:29 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:27 AM ----------

*India's new money drives luxury car boom Mercedes, BMW expand in a growing upper-class market*






From farmers who swapped fields for cash to twentysomething CEOs who inherited the family business, hot new money is flooding India's luxury car market as roaring sports car engines announce the country's growing wealth on its roads.

growing wealth on its roads. No senior Indian executive feels complete without his sleek German-made sedan, while Italian sports cars are the new calling cards for the country's rich young things at exclusive nightclubs that screen guests at the main gate, not at the door.

"There is a rush to luxury," says Mohan Mariwala, managing director of Auto Hangar, surrounded by gleaming Mercedes-Benz sports cars in one of his four Mumbai showrooms for luxury cars.

"Farmers, tiny industrial families, the younger generation with different value systems. . You can't imagine the kind of people who invest in extremely exotic cars today."

Headline growth in Asia's third-largest economy may be stuttering, but decades of growth has spawned an upper class with global tastes and aspirations that is driving a $1 billion US luxury car market expanding at 40 per cent annually, say industry analysts and research firms.

Five years ago, Daimler AG's Mercedes-Benz was the only established luxury carmaker in India and sightings of sports cars on the dusty and poorly maintained roads were rare. Today, crowds gather along Mumbai's famous seafront to catch a glimpse of supercar parades, while a Facebook group for luxury car sightings explodes with excited chatter over a blurry photo of an Aston Mar-tin Rapide, a car that costs more than $300,600 in a country where more than 500 million people live on less than $1.25 a day.

"The new Indian luxury consumer is pursuing a lifestyle where owning exclusive items and owning them first is a clear sign of wealth and power," Andrea Baldi, Southeast Asia and Pacific sales manager for Lamborghini, told Reuters.

Lamborghini, told Reuters. Growth in overall car sales will likely be flat in the financial year that ends in March, India's auto industry association has said.

association has said. Luxury automakers, however, are rushing to set up shop.

Britain's Aston Martin, famously James Bond's car of choice, and Fiat's Italian brands Ferrari and Maserati all opened showrooms in India in 2011, joining established brands such as Volkswagen AG's Audi and BMW.

Lamborghini introduced its Aven-tador LP 700-4 in the country in November, priced at 36.9 million rupees ($693,000). It has taken orders from India for more than 20 Aventadors and buyers must wait 18 months for delivery.

months for delivery. Not long ago, a Honda Accord or Toyota Camry was considered a luxury car in India, where small, cheap cars predominate and the bestselling model is Maruti Suzuki's Alto, which starts at 232,247 rupees ($4,725).

"There is a distinctive shift happening. People are jumping segments . from a Honda Civic into a Mercedes-Benz E-Class," said Mariwala, who sells around 100 Mercedes vehicles a month from his four Mumbai show-rooms.

Harsh Punjabi, 46, who lives in Gurgaon, a booming modern suburb of Delhi, owns a Mercedes ML350 sport utility vehicle, a BMW 740 Li, and a Porsche 911 Carrera. Punjabi, who exports home furnishings to the United States, said expensive cars have become commonplace in his neighbourhood.

"If five years ago you bought a BMW or a Mercedes, people still looked at it. Today if you buy a BMW, Audi or Mercedes it's not as big a head-turner," he said.

Spending on luxury cars in India grew 36 per cent in 2009-10 to $1 billion, according to a recently released report by AT Kearney, out-stripping growth in jewelry, electronics and watches.

Demand for high-end cars goes beyond India's biggest cities.

While BMW sells 70 per cent of its cars in Delhi and Mumbai, most of the 36 new showrooms it plans over the next four years will be in smaller cities. India has around two million households with annual incomes of more than $36,000, a number set to swell to around eight to 10 million households by 2015 if the country's economic growth stays on track, ac-cording to global research firm McKinsey and Co.

BMW won India's luxury sales race in the year to March 2011, selling 7,079 vehicles compared to 6,670 for Mercedes. Both are on track to meet targeted sales of 10,000 cars this fiscal year.

Despite its fast growth, India's luxury car market lags far behind China, where Mercedes and BMW sold a combined 320,000 vehicles in the first nine months of 2011.

Taxes of up to 110 per cent levied by the government on imported luxury goods mean supercars bought in Mumbai are far more expensive than those bought in Monaco. As demand increases, manufacturers can reduce levies to 40 per cent on models assembled domestically, a tactic al-ready employed by BMW, Mercedes and India's Tata Motors, which owns Jaguar and Land Rover.

India's new money drives luxury car boom


----------



## Shaurya

*Govt to create electronics dev fund of Rs 10,000 crore: Sibal*

Indian Government embraces multi-pronged approach to promote Indian Electronic Systems Design and Manufacturing (ESDM) industry assured Kapil Sibal, Minister of HRD and Communication and Information Technology, Government of India at Indian Semiconductor Association (ISA) Vision Summit 2012 held in Bangalore on February 6th, 2012. The six approaches listed by Sibal comprise &#8211; one is, government plans to create electronics development fund of about Rs 10,000 crore to support R&D, innovation, IPR development, technology transfer of IT and nanoelectronics.

Two is, by establishing a semiconductor Wafer labs; on April 20th, 2011 cabinet set a committee to set up Wafer lab in India. Three is, the clearance of Preferential Market Access on February 2nd, 2012, Government has announced a procurement policy. Four is, setting up a National Electronics Mission (NEM) which strives to achieve a turnover of USD 400 billion in next 10 years. NEM would be implemented by autonomous electronics commission.

Five is, providing subsidies for modified chips and to identify various verticals of ESDM sector. Incentives would be extended for an investment made within a period of 10 years from the date of approval; this scheme would be available for three years from the date of notification. Six is, setting up an Electronics Manufacturing Cluster (EMC); it would be implemented through special purpose vehicle. EMC units ought to hold at least 51% of the stake capital of SVP and single unit should hold 25%. Financial assistance would be extended &#8211; assistance for green field would be restricted to 50% of the project cost subject to a ceiling of Rs 50 crore for every 100 acres of land; for brown field it would be restricted to 75% of the project cost subject to a ceiling of Rs 50 crore.

Referring to Aakash tablet, he said, they would be launching Aakash 2 which is a much better, faster and more efficient version of the Aakash that was launched. The current cost of Aakash is Rs 2,276 &#8211; that is for one lakh pieces. The cost would come down to Rs 1,500 once the numbers increase to one million. Sibal said that half of the cost would be subsidized by the Government of India (GOI) and the remaining Rs 750 would be funded by educational institutions; and it would be offered free for students. He also added that they are now going to diversify the production base and indigenize Aakash.

Speaking about the significance of developing ESDM industry in India he said, electronics is one of the fastest growing industry in the world, the industry is set to accelerate to 2.4 trillion by 2020 from its present growth of 1.75 trillion. ESDM industry in India needs strong attention &#8211; no country can afford to have an import bill of nearly $300B which would further increase in the coming years. Two, electronic is a metal resource that boosts other sectors which has high dependency on semi-con such as airline, automotive, etc. Three, semiconductor is at the heart of every device. India has around 120 semiconductor design companies and we develop nearly 2000 chips and more then 20,000 engineers are engaged in chip designing. Annually India is contributing $2B in the chip designing. Hence we need to leverage this opportunity to ensure the development of semiconductor manufacturing sector in India.

Kapil Sibal remarked that the industry needs a stable policy. &#8220;We need to re-position mobile as a powerful tool of empowerment. Mobile could be a proof of identity, it can enhance secure financial transactional capability and to offer multi-lingual services for communities which is peculiar to India,&#8221; he added. He reiterated that a country ought to leapfrog with the tremendous opportunities thrown open to India in a new world of technology. Country ought to avail ICT capabilities to enhance ability and competitiveness.

With Aadhar and the national e-governance plan applications, mobile will be used for re-authentication and availing large number of government services without having to visit government offices. This will not only improve the efficiency and effectiveness of public services but will also help reduce corruption in public life, he said.

He stated that government has come up with a combination of 3 interdependent and synergistic policies &#8211; telecom, IT and electronics manufacturing. These three policies together drive the national agenda for ICT and to foster health, rural, e-governance, banking services through technology.

He made a closing remark by emphasizing on electronics manufacturing policy which aims to create employment opportunities of USD 28 million by 2020, to create 200 electronics hub and to achieve a turnover of USD 55 billion in the chip design and embedded software industry. He said this domain is an ideal investment opportunity for business and entrepreneurs.

Govt to create electronics dev fund of Rs 10,000 crore: Sibal

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Americanpeacebomber

self delete.


----------



## davidson

davidson said:


> *India GDP growth to slow at 6.9% for 2011 *
> 
> 7, Feb, 2012
> 
> NEW DELHI -- Indias gross domestic product or GDP growth is expected to be lower than 7% at 6.9 per cent, according to advance estimates for the year ending March 2012.
> 
> Indias government predicted the weakest economic expansion this year since 2009, the Central Statistical Office said in a statement in New Delhi today. This is the slowest growth after 2008-09 when India registered a growth rate of 6.7 per cent.
> 
> In December, Goldman Sachs' Jim O'Neill called India the most disappointing of the BRICS countries, and warned of a risk of a balance of payments crisis if policymakers were not careful.
> 
> The rupee, Asias worst performer last year with a 16 percent slide against the dollar, strengthened 0.4 percent to 48.9375 per dollar as of 11:01 a.m. local time.
> 
> 
> GDP Growth Fiscal year
> 
> (2011) = FY 12: 6.9% ( Advance Estimate )
> 
> (2010) = FY 11: 8.4%
> 
> (2009) = FY 10: 8.4%
> 
> (2008) = FY 09: 6.7%
> 
> 
> India GDP growth to slow at 6.9% for 2011-12
> 
> India Predicts Slowest Growth Since &rsquo;09, Adding to Rate-Cut Case - Businessweek
> 
> Key political risks to watch in India - Reuters -


 
good luck India


----------



## davidson

Feb 8, 2012 

*India # Rank 15 of Emerging Markets*

- (No. 1) China&#8217;s Low debt (only 16%), Low inflation, High trade Surplus

- (No. 2) Thailand scored well

- (No. 3) Indonesia 

- (No. 4) Vietnam

- (No. 8) Russia 

- (No. 15) India High Debt, High inflation, High trade Deficit, High fiscal deficit

- The other three so-called BRIC countries -- Brazil, Russia and India -- didn&#8217;t fare as well. Russia ranked No. 8, while India and Brazil *failed* to make the top 10. (among emerging Markets) 

China will expand at an average pace of 9.4 percent from 2012 to 2016, the IMF forecast in September. That outpaces any other country in the ranking. 

China Lone BRIC Among Top Emerging Markets With Thailand No. 2

China Lone BRIC Among Top Emerging Markets - Bloomberg


----------



## Shaurya

davidson said:


> Feb 8, 2012
> 
> *India # Rank 15 of Emerging Markets*
> 
> - (No. 1) China&#8217;s Low debt (only 16%), Low inflation, High trade Surplus
> 
> - (No. 2) Thailand scored well
> 
> - (No. 3) Indonesia
> 
> - (No. 4) Vietnam
> 
> - (No. 8) Russia
> 
> - (No. 15) India High Debt, High inflation, High trade Deficit, High fiscal deficit
> 
> - The other three so-called BRIC countries -- Brazil, Russia and India -- didn&#8217;t fare as well. Russia ranked No. 8, while India and Brazil *failed* to make the top 10. (among emerging Markets)
> 
> China will expand at an average pace of 9.4 percent from 2012 to 2016, the IMF forecast in September. That outpaces any other country in the ranking.
> 
> China Lone BRIC Among Top Emerging Markets With Thailand No. 2
> 
> China Lone BRIC Among Top Emerging Markets - Bloomberg



We have a new troll here.... lol

---------- Post added at 07:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:56 PM ----------

*Analysis - Exuberant Indian markets gloss over economic reality*

(Reuters) - Surging capital inflows, booming stock markets and a fast-appreciating currency suggest the India story is again shining after a dismal 2011.

Dig a little deeper, and problems afflicting Asia's third-largest economy remain largely unabated and unaddressed. Inflationary risks remain and a political logjam continues to hem in reforms, clouding the economic outlook.

"Nothing has happened on the policy front to justify this mood," said Andrew Kenningham, an economist at Capital Economics in London. "Growth prospects are not looking good by historical standards."

New Delhi on Tuesday cut the growth estimate for the current fiscal year that ends in March to 6.9 percent from a revised forecast of around 7.5 percent issued in December, sharply below the 8.4 percent growth of the last fiscal year.

Still, the benchmark stock index is up nearly 15 percent this year while the rupee has risen about 8 percent from its 2011 close, with both clocking the sharpest gains in more than a decade.

An improved global funding environment, relatively attractive valuations of Indian equities and hopes for rate cuts by the central bank have lured foreign institutions. They are net buyers of $3.2 billion (2 billion pounds) Indian equities this year after having sold $357 million last year.

"The rally at this stage may be more a reflection of foreign portfolio flows and an appreciation of the rupee," said Sanjay Sinha, a veteran fund manager who founded Citrus Advisors, an investment advisory firm.

"This in itself may be in an anticipation that the twin factors of a rate cut from April and bold economic policies may actually herald the resurgence of the economy. Therefore, data may follow but the markets may have rallied ahead of them."

Valuations at the end of 2011 were 12-13 times estimated earnings for the fiscal year that ends in March 2013, compared with a 10-year average of 15, said Rakesh Arora, managing director at Macquarie Equities Research in Mumbai.

The Reserve Bank of India (RBI) has signalled that it is finished raising interest rates after 13 increases between March 2010 and October 2011, to the relief of companies and banks. A rate cut is widely expected by the end of June, if not sooner.

The rupee's recovery has been fuelled in part by measures the central bank took to stabilize the exchange rate.

"It is a feel-good rally," said Jagannadham Thunuguntla, head of research at SMC Investments and Advisors Ltd.

Macroeconomic indicators are recently looking better.

Industrial output has recovered from a record slump and the manufacturing and services sectors continue to pick up pace. Inflation slipped below 8 percent for the first time in two years in December and is on track to fall to the central bank's 7 percent target by the end of the fiscal year.

PREMATURE

Many India-watchers warn the euphoria is premature.

Inflation is indeed down smartly, falling to a two-year low of 7.47 percent, but that is due almost entirely to a drop in food inflation that is widely seen as unsustainable.

Non-food manufactured inflation eased by just 0.2 percentage points from 7.9 percent in November to 7.7 percent in December.

All of this means that the RBI may not be in a hurry to slash interest rates.

"We don't expect the RBI to be aggressive in easing rates as inflation worries are still not completely mitigated. We expect it to be cautious in easing interest rates," said Siddhartha Sanyal, an economist at Barclays Capital in Mumbai.

Meanwhile, the policy environment in New Delhi remains muddled, with the Congress party government of Prime Minister Manmohan Singh weakened by corruption scandals and facing a tough election in Uttar Pradesh, India's most populous state.

A negative outcome for Congress next month in the election could further weaken it and exacerbate political gridlock that has already stalled reforms including a goods and services tax (GST) and foreign direct investment in multi-brand retail.

Before the global financial crisis of 2008, India's growth capacity was estimated at around 8.5 percent. Sluggish capital investment since then means India can now sustain just 7 or 7.5 percent growth without overheating, economists say.

"From the last quarter, there has been no push in terms of policies to help get investments moving on the ground," said M.S. Unnikrishnan, managing director at Thermax Ltd, which makes and installs heating and pollution control gear.

"Share market prices and the movement in the rupee are no indication of what is happening on the ground," he added.

FISCAL FISSURES

Public finances remain strained. RBI Governor Duvvuri Subbarao last month urged New Delhi to adopt greater fiscal discipline, saying a lack of credible fiscal consolidation would constrain it from lowering rates.

The global picture remains mixed. While improving prospects in the United States have driven optimism, most recently in a better-than-expected jobs report, the ongoing euro zone debt crisis weighs on sentiment and puts pressure on India's exports, and in turn its current account deficit.

Morgan Stanley wrote in a Monday note that ongoing fiscal and current account deficits will continue to pressure the rupee against the dollar over the long term.

"As the economy undergoes an extensive deleveraging process, we expect Indian equities and credits to underperform against their regional and emerging market peers during 2012," it said.

YEAR TO FORGET

Calendar 2011 was a year policymakers would rather forget.

Inflation stayed stubbornly high, prompting rate hikes that mainly served to dampen growth. As the economy lost steam, public finances weakened. New Delhi is on track to fall short of its aim to trim the fiscal deficit to 4.6 percent of GDP.

Political gridlock after a wave of scandals means investment bottlenecks persist, dampening investor sentiment and eroding asset quality in the infrastructure sector as projects stall.

Shares plunged, ending the year with their first annual fall in three years. A record sell-off in equity markets hammered the Indian rupee, which lost nearly 16 percent against the U.S. dollar, rendering it the worst performer in Asia.

"Foreign inflows are coming in on the fact that the interest rate cycle has peaked in India and economic situation has reached a trough," said Sinha of Citrus Advisors.

"To sustain them from here on requires action on policy reforms. If hopes of economic reforms don't materialize, there are good chances of these inflows drying up," he said.

Analysis - Exuberant Indian markets gloss over economic reality | Reuters


----------



## ironwarrier

Indo-US trade set to cross $100 billion: Nancy Powell - The Economic Times

Indo-US trade set to cross $100 billion: Nancy Powell


StoryComments (1)Post a commentEmail this articleMail This Article 
Print this articleSave this articleMy Saved articlesReduce font sizeIncrease font sizeShare on HotklixShare on FacebookShare on Twitter
Hotklix Digg 
Google Bookmarks StumbleUpon 
Reddit Newsvine 
Live Bookmarks Technorati 
Yahoo Bookmarks Blogmarks 
Del.icio.us Facebook 
ApnaCircle 

Read more on »united states|Senate Foreign Relations Committee|India
RELATED ARTICLES
US Senate passes Bill to ban insider trading
2G scam: Supreme Court verdict cancelling 122 telecom licences leaves foreign investors shocked
Budget 2012: Infrastructure majors betting on Budget to boost flow of fund
BSE Sensex up; Piramal Healthcare rallies 7 pct
Nifty seen opening soft on mixed Asian markets
WASHINGTON: Recognising India's emergence as an economic powerhouse, US Ambassador-designate Nancy Powell has said the bilateral goods and services trade is expected to cross a record USD 100 billion this year, an "astounding quadrupling" since 2000. 

"Today I see an India that has revolutionized itself onto the global stage. India is becoming an economic powerhouse, having averaged seven per cent annual economic growth over the last decade, lifting tens of millions of its citizens out of poverty," 64-year-old Powell said at her confirmation hearing before the Senate Foreign Relations Committee yesterday. 

She said bolstering bilateral trade and investment and increase in US exports to India would be among her top priorities. "If confirmed, I look forward to participating in and advancing the US-India Strategic Dialogue, as well as the substantive exchanges on more than 20 distinct policy areas, including education, energy, agriculture, and development," Powell said. 

She said the US export to India is well on its mark to achieve the goal of President Barack Obama to double it in five years. India, with its population of 1.2 billion and a large and balanced consumer economy, represents a huge, fast growing market for US manufactured goods, and American exports are growing at nearly over 17 per cent a year. 

"At this rate, exports from the United States to India are expected to nearly double in the five years from 2009 to 2014," Powell said. 

"We have made unprecedented progress in expanding our economic relations with India. Our bilateral goods and services trade will top USD 100 billion in 2012. This represents an astounding quadrupling of trade since 2000, moving India up from our 25th largest trading partner to our 12th," Powell said. 

"I look forward to working with a wide inter-agency team and with our Indian counterparts to reduce barriers, including through negotiation of a Bilateral Investment Treaty, and to expand the areas where we do business," she said. 

On the Indo-US civil nuclear deal, she said: "I am eager to support the efforts to ensure full implementation of the Civil Nuclear Cooperation Agreement, including ensuring a level-playing field for American companies in the commercial applications of nuclear energy."


----------



## Shaurya

*Daikin India to begin room AC production in June*

AHMEDABAD, FEB. 8: 
Daikin Air-conditioning India Pvt Ltd, a 100 per cent subsidiary of the $14-billion Daikin Industries Ltd, will begin commercial production of residential air-conditioners at its integrated air-conditioner manufacturing plant at Neemrana in Rajasthan in June this year.

Until now, these air-conditioners were being imported from the company's three plants in Thailand, Mr Kanwaljeet Jawa, Managing Director, said here on Wednesday.

Daikin India set up its Neemrana plant in 2009 with an initial investment of Rs 210 crore and invested another Rs 250 crore last year on expansion of its India operations. Mr Jawa indicated that the company could set up new plants in other States as well, but declined to elaborate at this stage.

Unlike its competitors, Daikin does not make window air-conditioners and focuses on manufacturing split ACs from 0.75 tonne capacity, priced at Rs 22,500 apiece, to 2,700-tonne chillers which come at Rs 27,000 per tonne.

At present, Daikin India, which reported a 300 per cent growth last year, has a 12 per cent market share in room ACs, over 50 per cent in variable refrigerant volumes (VRVs) and 15 per cent in chillers, which it expects to grow substantially in the coming summer with the launch of a new range of energy-efficient air-conditioning solutions for residential, light commercial and commercial segments.

BEEFING UP DISTRIBUTION

In an aggressive marketing drive, the company is doubling its distribution base with a 2,000-strong dealer network and is setting up 100 Daikin exclusive Solutions Plazas across India over the next 12 months with a focus on Tier-II and III as growth hotspots, Mr Jawa said.

While the air-conditioning industry witnessed dull growth in 2011, Daikin grew multi-fold despite the higher prices of its products since they were found to be energy-efficient, he said. India's air-conditioning market is expected to grow at a CAGR of 20 per cent over the next five years, he added.

In the commercial segment, Daikin's VRV brand is expected to garner a 65 per cent market share in India over the next three years, compared to 50 per cent last year. The company also expects to attain a 15 per cent share in chillers by leveraging local manufacturing at Neemrana.

Business Line : Industry & Economy / Marketing : Daikin India to begin room AC production in June


----------



## Shaurya

An interview on solar power in India

*Manufacturing cost*

Aninda Moitra, MD of Applied Materials, world's largest maker of equipment for semiconductor manufacturing, tells Forbes India that incremental changes in technology can counter the volatility in the solar industry
Aninda Moitra
Age: 38 years
Designation: President & managing director, Applied Materials India; Vice President, Applied Materials
Career: Joined Applied Materials after college and has been with the company for the past 16 years in various positions
Education: MBA, Columbia Business School, New York; Bachelor of Science, chemical engineering, University of Minnesota
Interests: Loves the outdoors and sports; cricket is a big hobby, keeps abreast of tournaments even while in the US. Plays tennis, badminton and golf as often as he can


Q. The solar sector has become very unpredictable; you had to shut down the thin film line. How do you see the impact on manufacturing in India? 
We stopped the thin film line, but we are still the largest equipment maker for crystalline [solar] cells. If you look at what happened during Batch II closure [of projects in the National Solar Mission], no Indian manufacturer was there; it was driven by the cost of capital. This is the reality. In solar manufacturing, you can drive cost down either through scale or by using financial instruments like you know [what China uses]. India, for valid reasons, cannot pull these two levers easily. I think at the end of it, the only way to bring down the cost is technology differentiation.

Q. Is that why you have invested over $12 million in IIT Bombay and are now involved with the new Pan-IIT solar R&D programme where you intend to donate more equipment? 
In the short-term you have to pull one of the two levers or else it's going to be very painful.* The question is, do you withdraw or do you retrench? I think retrenching is long-term R&D and there are enough Indian companies under big umbrellas to handle this. If you withdraw, then you are always in this 'do-cycle'. At the end of this, you have to think, who is taking away this 'Indian consumer power benefit'? *

Q. Can R&D solve this problem any time soon? 
The installed base of all the large companies will dictate solar technology for now. While disruptive technology is the long-term answer, I think there is incremental pathway available that can help us move the efficiency curve [of solar cells] -from 17 percent to 23-25 percent-as well as the cost curve. New materials can take us there and we can use the same equipment.

Q. A fabrication facility has eluded India so far. Now that the Department of IT has floated a tender, do you think India will finally have one? 
The process is going on full steam and a foundry is very likely in the near future. Both the need and the end market in India today warrant that some centres of high value manufacturing, such as in aerospace and defence, take off. If you start with national security, most of the semiconductors come from outside. That's a substantial risk. On the other hand, India today has actual customer power; the scale can drive both analog and digital chips.

Q. If the foundry materialises, do you think you'd have the last laugh, after all you've been priming the ecosystem for a while?
(Laughs) That's a good way to end this conversation.


----------



## Shaurya

*GIFT SEZ gets its first occupant as Monarch Innovation gets approval to set up unit*

AHMEDABAD: An information technology (IT) company Monarch Innovation Private Limited will become the first entrant into the the special economic zone in the upcoming financial hub Gujarat International Finance Tec (GIFT) City. 

The Unit Approval Committee of the SEZ recently gave to Monarch Innovation engaged in engineering and design services, making it the first occupant in GIFT which has received an approval as an International Financial Services Centre two months ago IFSC is a liberalised zone for conducting international transactions in foreign currency. 

It will enable foreign and Indian banks, non-banking financial institutions, stock exchanges and commodity exchanges to conduct transactions in foreign currencies from India. 

A part of GIFT has already been notified as a SEZ by the Board of Approvals (BoA) of SEZ under the central Commerce Ministry. 

"The committee gave approval to Monarch to set up its centre in the SEZ of Gujarat International Finance Tec (GIFT) City," committee head and zonal development commissioner Pravirkumar told ET. 

Monarch Innovation Private Limited (MIPL) is promoted by Pritesh Patel, an alumni of UK-based Hertfordshire and Harsh Joshi, an alumini of Ahmedabad-based L D College of Engineering. The company will provide 3D Computer Aided Design (CAD) modeling, CAD conversion, tools and mold design, product design, analysis and optimization, Rapid Prototyping, Industrial design and consultancy amongst others. 

MIPL has projected net foreign earnings of Rs 35 crore in the fifth year of its operation and will employ over 100 people. 

Being developed over an area of 886 acre, the Rs 72,740-crore GIFT city project will house a financial services-based multi-services SEZ, a centre for domestic financial sector, corporate offices, regional offices of companies, a trade centre, housing colonies, social infrastructure and other associated amenities. The project is expected to create 10 lakh new jobs in 10 years. The Vibrant Gujarat Global Summit, 2011 saw investment commitments worth Rs 11,700 crore in the GIFT project. 

Financial Technologies Limited, Kotak Bank, ICICI Bank, Banks from Singapore, State Bank of India, Central Bank of India, Union Bank and Vijaya Bank have already shown interest to set up their offshore centres in GIFT. Stock exchanges of London, Tokyo and Singapore are interested to set up offices at one premises and GIFT is the ideal option for them, believe GIFT officials. 

Gujarat has 58 SEZ of which 15 are functional, 17 are notified but non-functional, 13 have received formal approval and 13 have received in-principle approval.

GIFT SEZ gets its first occupant as Monarch Innovation gets approval to set up unit - The Economic Times


----------



## Shaurya

*India: Renewable Energy Investment Outpaces Rest of the World*

Investment in India's renewable energy is out-pacing the rest of the world, thanks to the improving cost-competitiveness
of wind and solar.

Renewable energy investments reached $10.3 billion 
in 2011, 52% higher than the $6.8 billion invested in 2010, the highest growth of any significant economy in the world. 

India now accounts for 4% of global investment in clean energy.

Policy measures like the India's National Solar Mission and declining prices for wind and solar have made this a record year.

India's National Solar Mission has set a target of producing 10% of its energy - 20,000 MW - using solar by 2022, equivalent to 18 nuclear reactors. 

India will exceed its Five Year Plan (2007-2012) target, installing 14.2 gigawatts (GW) of renewables compared to its target of 12.4 GW, according to Bloomberg New Energy Finance.

Funding for solar projects has grown seven-fold since 2010, from $0.6 billion in 2010 to $4.2 billion in 2011, almost reaching that for wind at $4.6 billion.

India added 277 MW of solar in 2011, up from 18 MW in 2010, and will add another 500-750 MW this year. 

India ranks third in the world for wind capacity after China and the US. It added a record 2,827 MW of wind capacity in 2011, up from 2,140 MW in 2010. An estimated 2,500 - 3,200 MW will be added in 2012, according to Bloomberg New Energy Finance.

Most of the investments are for utility-scale projects at $9.5 billion, but there was also $425 million invested in companies through venture capital and private equity in 2011, more than four times the amount in 2010.

"India's record performance in 2011, and the momentum it is carrying into 2012, is one of the bright spots in the clean energy firmament. With support mechanisms falling away in the US, the ongoing financial crisis in Europe, and China already going flat out, it is gratifying to see some of the world's other major potential markets coming alive." says Michael Liebreich, CEO of Bloomberg New Energy Finance.

"The surge in installation of renewable energy shows
that it is becoming cost competitive and scalable. To carry this
momentum forward, federal and state governments will have to
ensure four things. First, that transmission lines are available for projects; second, that the grid can handle an increased flow of renewable energy; third, that renewable purchase obligations are enforced; and, fourth, that project developers are paid on time for the power they produce," says Ashish Sethia, head of India research at Bloomberg New Energy Finance.

India: Renewable Energy Investment Outpaces Rest of the World


----------



## Anish1

India's GDP = $1883 bn with a growth rate of 7% = $132 bn added to economy annualy
Pakistan's GDP = $170 bn with a growth rate of 2% = $3.4bn added to economy annualy

Thus India adds 78% of Pakistan to to it's economy annualy.


Indian govt. budget = $300.2bn
Pakistans govt. budget = $28 bn

Indian military spending = $40bn which is 13.3% of the budget.
Pakistan military spending = $6.5bn which is 24% of budget.

Economy of Mumbai = $210 bn
Thus Mumbai's GDP is 124% the size of Pakistan's GDP.


----------



## foxbat

Anish9500 said:


> India's GDP = $1883 bn with a growth rate of 7% = $132 bn added to economy annualy
> Pakistan's GDP = $170 bn with a growth rate of 2% = $3.4bn added to economy annualy
> 
> Thus India adds 78% of Pakistan to to it's economy annualy.
> 
> 
> Indian govt. budget = $300.2bn
> Pakistans govt. budget = $28 bn
> 
> Indian military spending = $40bn which is 13.3% of the budget.
> Pakistan military spending = $6.5bn which is 24% of budget.
> 
> Economy of Mumbai = $210 bn
> Thus Mumbai's GDP is 124% the size of Pakistan's GDP.



Why Bring Pakistan into a discussion about Indian economy...?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Anish1

Just saying that we are more than 10 TIMES THE WHOLE OF PAKISTAN.

Even Dhaka has a bigger GDP than Karachi now.


----------



## Dance

Danger of a structural slowdown in India

The first estimate of the size of the Indian economy in fiscal 2012 (FY12) was put out by the Central Statistics Office this week. It made for sober reading. The bean counters said that the Indian economy is expected to grow at 6.9% this fiscal year, the slowest pace in three years. The latest data release confirms what has been well known for quite some time: the Indian economy is rapidly losing momentum.

The most important question is whether the current year will be an aberration or India has settled on a lower growth trajectory. The risks of the latter outcome are increasing. The earlier dreams of sustaining a double-digit growth trajectory seem illusory now. To understand why, we should look at another set of data released by the government statistics office on 31 January, which did not get adequate attention.


That data gives us a good idea what has been happening on the ground, specifically the savings and consumption behaviour of households, firms and the government in FY11. The most important takeaway is that the Indian savings rate is falling. At 32.3% of gross domestic product, it is 4.5 percentage points lower than its peak in FY08. The investment rate has also fallen in tandem by 3 percentage points. The difference between the domestic investment rate and the domestic savings rate is the current account deficit, or net capital inflows, as any introductory macroeconomics textbook will tell you.
Lower rates of savings and investments tend to pull down the trend growth rate, unless there are significant increases in productivity. There is now reason to believe that India may have to live with slower growth unless there are important policy reforms.

Slicing the savings data provides clues about what has gone wrong.

Household savings seem to have gone down because families have less money to put away in a year of high inflation. But household savings have been fairly stable if one looks at the numbers over seven years. Yet, inflation has led to a change in household portfolios, away from financial savings towards physical savings in terms of real estate and gold. Policymakers may term this irrational behaviour, part of an almost religious desire to stock up on physical assets. But the portfolio choice is rational, since real estate and gold have proved to be better hedges against high inflation than bank deposits or equity shares.

The news, as far as corporate and government savings go, is even more worrisome. The savings rate of companies is down 1.5 percentage points from its pre-crisis high, an indication that balance sheets have deteriorated.

The government savings rate is down a massive 3.3 percentage points, and even that has been masked by the one-off windfall from the auction of 3G telecom spectrum; else, the fall in the government savings rate could have been as high as 5 percentage points. This is directly linked to the deterioration in the government&#8217;s fiscal balances, especially the large revenue deficit.

Remember that all these numbers are for the previous fiscal year, not the current one. It is quite possible that matters have worsened even more in the current year. That leaves the economy facing a structural problem.

There does not seem to be adequate pools of domestic savings to support the sort of investment activity required to sustain economic growth of close to double digits, which was a sort of national hope not too long ago, even if the investment climate magically improves.

What can be done? One obvious way out is to use more foreign savings, aka capital inflows. But India already has a high current account deficit at a time when the global economy continues to be at risk from a sudden crisis of confidence. Depending on foreign inflows to finance a greater share of domestic economic growth is a high-risk strategy, especially as the quality of capital inflows has worsened, thanks to policies to pull in more short-term debt.

The more attractive option is to seek to raise domestic savings and investment rates. As mentioned earlier, the main problem here is not savings by households and companies. The main problem is the fall in government savings thanks to the sharp rise in the revenue deficit. In other words, fiscal mismanagement&#8212;which is inextricably linked to the political strategy of the United Progressive Alliance&#8212;has led to a situation that puts the long-term India story at risk.

It is quite possible that the government will give some sort of spin to the current growth trend by arguing that it is impressive given the state of the global economy or that the battle against inflation is being won. These will be half-truths.

The forthcoming Union budget will be crucial, not only for the signals it sends on economic reforms, but about the credibility of the fiscal correction that will be promised for the next year. Too much commentary seems to be treating the loss of economic momentum as a cyclical issue. That is a mistake. What India is facing right now could well be a structural slowdown.

Danger of a structural slowdown in India - Views - livemint.com


----------



## foxbat

Jat mara tab jaaniye, jab tehrvi ho jaye.. 

Predictions are a dime a dozen...


----------



## ironwarrier

Dance said:


> Danger of a structural slowdown in India
> 
> The first estimate of the size of the Indian economy in fiscal 2012 (FY12) was put out by the Central Statistics Office this week. It made for sober reading. The bean counters said that the Indian economy is expected to grow at 6.9% this fiscal year, the slowest pace in three years. The latest data release confirms what has been well known for quite some time: the Indian economy is rapidly losing momentum.
> 
> The most important question is whether the current year will be an aberration or India has settled on a lower growth trajectory. The risks of the latter outcome are increasing. The earlier dreams of sustaining a double-digit growth trajectory seem illusory now. To understand why, we should look at another set of data released by the government statistics office on 31 January, which did not get adequate attention.
> 
> 
> That data gives us a good idea what has been happening on the ground, specifically the savings and consumption behaviour of households, firms and the government in FY11. The most important takeaway is that the Indian savings rate is falling. At 32.3% of gross domestic product, it is 4.5 percentage points lower than its peak in FY08. The investment rate has also fallen in tandem by 3 percentage points. The difference between the domestic investment rate and the domestic savings rate is the current account deficit, or net capital inflows, as any introductory macroeconomics textbook will tell you.
> Lower rates of savings and investments tend to pull down the trend growth rate, unless there are significant increases in productivity. There is now reason to believe that India may have to live with slower growth unless there are important policy reforms.
> 
> Slicing the savings data provides clues about what has gone wrong.
> 
> Household savings seem to have gone down because families have less money to put away in a year of high inflation. But household savings have been fairly stable if one looks at the numbers over seven years. Yet, inflation has led to a change in household portfolios, away from financial savings towards physical savings in terms of real estate and gold. Policymakers may term this irrational behaviour, part of an almost religious desire to stock up on physical assets. But the portfolio choice is rational, since real estate and gold have proved to be better hedges against high inflation than bank deposits or equity shares.
> 
> The news, as far as corporate and government savings go, is even more worrisome. The savings rate of companies is down 1.5 percentage points from its pre-crisis high, an indication that balance sheets have deteriorated.
> 
> The government savings rate is down a massive 3.3 percentage points, and even that has been masked by the one-off windfall from the auction of 3G telecom spectrum; else, the fall in the government savings rate could have been as high as 5 percentage points. This is directly linked to the deterioration in the government&#8217;s fiscal balances, especially the large revenue deficit.
> 
> Remember that all these numbers are for the previous fiscal year, not the current one. It is quite possible that matters have worsened even more in the current year. That leaves the economy facing a structural problem.
> 
> There does not seem to be adequate pools of domestic savings to support the sort of investment activity required to sustain economic growth of close to double digits, which was a sort of national hope not too long ago, even if the investment climate magically improves.
> 
> What can be done? One obvious way out is to use more foreign savings, aka capital inflows. But India already has a high current account deficit at a time when the global economy continues to be at risk from a sudden crisis of confidence. Depending on foreign inflows to finance a greater share of domestic economic growth is a high-risk strategy, especially as the quality of capital inflows has worsened, thanks to policies to pull in more short-term debt.
> 
> The more attractive option is to seek to raise domestic savings and investment rates. As mentioned earlier, the main problem here is not savings by households and companies. The main problem is the fall in government savings thanks to the sharp rise in the revenue deficit. In other words, fiscal mismanagement&#8212;which is inextricably linked to the political strategy of the United Progressive Alliance&#8212;has led to a situation that puts the long-term India story at risk.
> 
> It is quite possible that the government will give some sort of spin to the current growth trend by arguing that it is impressive given the state of the global economy or that the battle against inflation is being won. These will be half-truths.
> 
> The forthcoming Union budget will be crucial, not only for the signals it sends on economic reforms, but about the credibility of the fiscal correction that will be promised for the next year. Too much commentary seems to be treating the loss of economic momentum as a cyclical issue. That is a mistake. What India is facing right now could well be a structural slowdown.
> 
> Danger of a structural slowdown in India - Views - livemint.com



7% is not a bad rate of growth and we will come back to 9% inshallah in 2012. just wait and watch..


----------



## Anish1

Dance said:


> Danger of a structural slowdown in India
> 
> The first estimate of the size of the Indian economy in fiscal 2012 (FY12) was put out by the Central Statistics Office this week. It made for sober reading. The bean counters said that the Indian economy is expected to grow at 6.9% this fiscal year, the slowest pace in three years. The latest data release confirms what has been well known for quite some time: the Indian economy is rapidly losing momentum.
> 
> The most important question is whether the current year will be an aberration or India has settled on a lower growth trajectory. The risks of the latter outcome are increasing. The earlier dreams of sustaining a double-digit growth trajectory seem illusory now. To understand why, we should look at another set of data released by the government statistics office on 31 January, which did not get adequate attention.
> 
> 
> That data gives us a good idea what has been happening on the ground, specifically the savings and consumption behaviour of households, firms and the government in FY11. The most important takeaway is that the Indian savings rate is falling. At 32.3% of gross domestic product, it is 4.5 percentage points lower than its peak in FY08. The investment rate has also fallen in tandem by 3 percentage points. The difference between the domestic investment rate and the domestic savings rate is the current account deficit, or net capital inflows, as any introductory macroeconomics textbook will tell you.
> Lower rates of savings and investments tend to pull down the trend growth rate, unless there are significant increases in productivity. There is now reason to believe that India may have to live with slower growth unless there are important policy reforms.
> 
> Slicing the savings data provides clues about what has gone wrong.
> 
> Household savings seem to have gone down because families have less money to put away in a year of high inflation. But household savings have been fairly stable if one looks at the numbers over seven years. Yet, inflation has led to a change in household portfolios, away from financial savings towards physical savings in terms of real estate and gold. Policymakers may term this irrational behaviour, part of an almost religious desire to stock up on physical assets. But the portfolio choice is rational, since real estate and gold have proved to be better hedges against high inflation than bank deposits or equity shares.
> 
> The news, as far as corporate and government savings go, is even more worrisome. The savings rate of companies is down 1.5 percentage points from its pre-crisis high, an indication that balance sheets have deteriorated.
> 
> The government savings rate is down a massive 3.3 percentage points, and even that has been masked by the one-off windfall from the auction of 3G telecom spectrum; else, the fall in the government savings rate could have been as high as 5 percentage points. This is directly linked to the deterioration in the government&#8217;s fiscal balances, especially the large revenue deficit.
> 
> Remember that all these numbers are for the previous fiscal year, not the current one. It is quite possible that matters have worsened even more in the current year. That leaves the economy facing a structural problem.
> 
> There does not seem to be adequate pools of domestic savings to support the sort of investment activity required to sustain economic growth of close to double digits, which was a sort of national hope not too long ago, even if the investment climate magically improves.
> 
> What can be done? One obvious way out is to use more foreign savings, aka capital inflows. But India already has a high current account deficit at a time when the global economy continues to be at risk from a sudden crisis of confidence. Depending on foreign inflows to finance a greater share of domestic economic growth is a high-risk strategy, especially as the quality of capital inflows has worsened, thanks to policies to pull in more short-term debt.
> 
> The more attractive option is to seek to raise domestic savings and investment rates. As mentioned earlier, the main problem here is not savings by households and companies. The main problem is the fall in government savings thanks to the sharp rise in the revenue deficit. In other words, fiscal mismanagement&#8212;which is inextricably linked to the political strategy of the United Progressive Alliance&#8212;has led to a situation that puts the long-term India story at risk.
> 
> It is quite possible that the government will give some sort of spin to the current growth trend by arguing that it is impressive given the state of the global economy or that the battle against inflation is being won. These will be half-truths.
> 
> The forthcoming Union budget will be crucial, not only for the signals it sends on economic reforms, but about the credibility of the fiscal correction that will be promised for the next year. Too much commentary seems to be treating the loss of economic momentum as a cyclical issue. That is a mistake. What India is facing right now could well be a structural slowdown.
> 
> Danger of a structural slowdown in India - Views - livemint.com



7% growth is far better than 2% growth.


----------



## Shaurya

*India eyes business with sanctions-hit Iran*

NEW DELHI: India Thursday said it would send a &#8220;huge&#8221; trade mission to Iran to explore business opportunities created by sanctions imposed by the West over the Islamic Republic&#8217;s disputed nuclear programme.

The European Union earlier this month agreed to an embargo on Iran&#8217;s vital oil exports as part of an intensifying US-led campaign aimed at forcing Tehran to abandon its nuclear programme.

&#8220;We will be mounting a mission to Iran at the end of the month to promote our own exports. A huge delegation will be going,&#8221; Commerce Secretary Rahul Khullar told reporters in New Delhi.

The delegation will include government officials and representatives from trade and industry, he said.

Iran is India&#8217;s second-largest oil supplier after Saudi Arabia, providing around 12 per cent of the fast-growing country&#8217;s crude needs.

India says it will abide only by UN sanctions not implement those by individual nations or groupings.

The country has been examining ways to step up trade with Iran amid trouble in settling its oil bills from Iran as a result of the sanctions campaign that is drying up banking routes.

India&#8217;s Economic Times reported on Thursday that New Delhi had proposed paying for crude imports with wheat exports to the Islamic Republic.

Indian government officials said large business opportunities had opened up in Iran in wake of the US and European sanctions.

&#8220;If Europe and the US want to stop exports to Iran, why should I (India) follow suit? Why shouldn&#8217;t we tap that opportunity?&#8221; an unnamed government official was quoted as saying by the Press Trust of India.

India believes large export opportunities are available in the food sector, including tea, wheat and rice; pharmaceuticals; iron and steel and infrastructure projects, officials said.

Bilateral trade between India and Iran is around $13.6 billion, of which Indian exports account for just $2.74 billion.

Finance Minister Pranab Mukherjee, during a recent US visit, said it was impossible for energy-hungry India to &#8220;reduce the imports from Iran drastically&#8221;, he said.

&#8220;Iran is an important country for India despite US and European sanctions on Iran,&#8221; he said.

India eyes business with sanctions-hit Iran | Business | DAWN.COM


----------



## ironwarrier

Dance said:


> Danger of a structural slowdown in India
> 
> The first estimate of the size of the Indian economy in fiscal 2012 (FY12) was put out by the Central Statistics Office this week. It made for sober reading. The bean counters said that the Indian economy is expected to grow at 6.9% this fiscal year, the slowest pace in three years. The latest data release confirms what has been well known for quite some time: the Indian economy is rapidly losing momentum.
> 
> The most important question is whether the current year will be an aberration or India has settled on a lower growth trajectory. The risks of the latter outcome are increasing. The earlier dreams of sustaining a double-digit growth trajectory seem illusory now. To understand why, we should look at another set of data released by the government statistics office on 31 January, which did not get adequate attention.
> 
> 
> That data gives us a good idea what has been happening on the ground, specifically the savings and consumption behaviour of households, firms and the government in FY11. The most important takeaway is that the Indian savings rate is falling. At 32.3% of gross domestic product, it is 4.5 percentage points lower than its peak in FY08. The investment rate has also fallen in tandem by 3 percentage points. The difference between the domestic investment rate and the domestic savings rate is the current account deficit, or net capital inflows, as any introductory macroeconomics textbook will tell you.
> Lower rates of savings and investments tend to pull down the trend growth rate, unless there are significant increases in productivity. There is now reason to believe that India may have to live with slower growth unless there are important policy reforms.
> 
> Slicing the savings data provides clues about what has gone wrong.
> 
> Household savings seem to have gone down because families have less money to put away in a year of high inflation. But household savings have been fairly stable if one looks at the numbers over seven years. Yet, inflation has led to a change in household portfolios, away from financial savings towards physical savings in terms of real estate and gold. Policymakers may term this irrational behaviour, part of an almost religious desire to stock up on physical assets. But the portfolio choice is rational, since real estate and gold have proved to be better hedges against high inflation than bank deposits or equity shares.
> 
> The news, as far as corporate and government savings go, is even more worrisome. The savings rate of companies is down 1.5 percentage points from its pre-crisis high, an indication that balance sheets have deteriorated.
> 
> The government savings rate is down a massive 3.3 percentage points, and even that has been masked by the one-off windfall from the auction of 3G telecom spectrum; else, the fall in the government savings rate could have been as high as 5 percentage points. This is directly linked to the deterioration in the governments fiscal balances, especially the large revenue deficit.
> 
> Remember that all these numbers are for the previous fiscal year, not the current one. It is quite possible that matters have worsened even more in the current year. That leaves the economy facing a structural problem.
> 
> There does not seem to be adequate pools of domestic savings to support the sort of investment activity required to sustain economic growth of close to double digits, which was a sort of national hope not too long ago, even if the investment climate magically improves.
> 
> What can be done? One obvious way out is to use more foreign savings, aka capital inflows. But India already has a high current account deficit at a time when the global economy continues to be at risk from a sudden crisis of confidence. Depending on foreign inflows to finance a greater share of domestic economic growth is a high-risk strategy, especially as the quality of capital inflows has worsened, thanks to policies to pull in more short-term debt.
> 
> The more attractive option is to seek to raise domestic savings and investment rates. As mentioned earlier, the main problem here is not savings by households and companies. The main problem is the fall in government savings thanks to the sharp rise in the revenue deficit. In other words, fiscal mismanagementwhich is inextricably linked to the political strategy of the United Progressive Alliancehas led to a situation that puts the long-term India story at risk.
> 
> It is quite possible that the government will give some sort of spin to the current growth trend by arguing that it is impressive given the state of the global economy or that the battle against inflation is being won. These will be half-truths.
> 
> The forthcoming Union budget will be crucial, not only for the signals it sends on economic reforms, but about the credibility of the fiscal correction that will be promised for the next year. Too much commentary seems to be treating the loss of economic momentum as a cyclical issue. That is a mistake. What India is facing right now could well be a structural slowdown.
> 
> Danger of a structural slowdown in India - Views - livemint.com



dude dont forget that economy of your whole country = economy of Delhi or Mumbai and overall indian economy is 12 times the size of pakistan economy. the gap is widening. I know you pray to Allah everyday during Namaz that india stops developing, all missile tests fail and stuff, but that aint happening ....


----------



## Shaurya

*No restriction on trade with Iran: India* 

Few days after Union Finance Minister Pranab Mukherjee said India will not scale down its petroleum imports from Iran despite U.S. and European sanctions against the Islamic republic, Union Commerce and Industry Minister Anand Sharma said there is not restriction on Indian companies doing trade of commodities with that country.

'Trade has been healthy between the two countries and whatever is exportable has always been going. There has not been any restriction on Indian companies doing trade of commodities with that country,' Mr Sharma told reporters on the sidelines of a function here.

He made the remarks when asked to comment on the issue of increasing exports to Iran so as to make payment to be settled by a barter system.

India has been facing difficulties in making payment of oil imports from Iran in view of UN and U.S. sanctions against Tehran's controversial nuclear programme.

India imports 12 per cent of its oil from Iran.

Earlier in Chicago on Sunday, Mr Mukherjee said, 'It is not possible for India to take any decision to reduce the imports from Iran drastically, because among the countries which can provide the requirement of the emerging economies, Iran is an important country amongst them.' 'We (India) imports 110 million tonnes of crude per year. We will not decrease imports from Iran. Iran is an important country for India despite U.S. and European sanctions on Iran,' he told reporters at the end of his two-day visit to woo U.S. investments to India.

India, the world's fourth-largest oil consumer, is Iran's second-biggest oil client after China. 

Few days after Union Finance Minister Pranab Mukherjee said India will not scale down its petroleum imports from Iran despite U.S. and European sanctions against the Islamic republic, Union Commerce and Industry Minister Anand Sharma said there is not restriction on Indian companies doing trade of commodities with that country.

'Trade has been healthy between the two countries and whatever is exportable has always been going. There has not been any restriction on Indian companies doing trade of commodities with that country,' Mr Sharma told reporters on the sidelines of a function here.

He made the remarks when asked to comment on the issue of increasing exports to Iran so as to make payment to be settled by a barter system.

India has been facing difficulties in making payment of oil imports from Iran in view of UN and U.S. sanctions against Tehran's controversial nuclear programme.

India imports 12 per cent of its oil from Iran.

Earlier in Chicago on Sunday, Mr Mukherjee said, 'It is not possible for India to take any decision to reduce the imports from Iran drastically, because among the countries which can provide the requirement of the emerging economies, Iran is an important country amongst them.' 'We (India) imports 110 million tonnes of crude per year. We will not decrease imports from Iran. Iran is an important country for India despite U.S. and European sanctions on Iran,' he told reporters at the end of his two-day visit to woo U.S. investments to India.

India, the world's fourth-largest oil consumer, is Iran's second-biggest oil client after China. 

No restriction on trade with Iran: India - Tehran Times


----------



## Anish1

Pakistan's 7th largest trading partner is India.
India accounts for 1.4% of total exports and 4.3% of total imports.

Pakistan does not figure into India's top 20 trading partners.

Pakistan total trade is $65bn (25bn export + 40bn imports)
India's total trade is $750bn (300bn export + 450bn import)

Plus all of Pakistan's allies
1.China
2.UAE
3.USA
4.Saudi Arabia

These are India's top 4 trading partners.

India is UAE's largest trading partner over 16% of all UAE foreign trade done with India.
China is India's largest trading partner. In 2012 the mark is going to cross $100bn in bilateral.

India is the 3rd largest investor in Saudi Arabia.
US-India military ties being built.

Looks like pakistan's going to be aloof VERY soon.


----------



## luckych

*India's domestic IT spend to reach $36 billion by 2015: Zinnov*

India's domestic IT spend to reach $36 billion by 2015: Zinnov - The Economic Times


Domestic IT market is expected to be $36 billion by 2015 driven by higher adoption in small amd medium business segment, says a study by market research firm Zinnov. 

The report states that the country is home to around 50 million SMBs of which 10 million are technology-ready. 

"Overall domestic IT spending is expected to grow at a CAGR of 12 per cent to reach $36 billion by 2015. SMBs at the same time will grow at a CAGR of 15 per cent contributing $15 billion by 2015," Zinnov said in a statement. 

Increased adoption of PCs by SMBs is also another significant factor that will fuel the growth of this sector. 

"Four million SMBs in the country are using personal computers which is expected to grow at 30 per cent from 2011 to 2015, resulting in doubling the base of SMBs with PC," Zinnov study titled 'Indian SMB ICT Adoption Insights' said. 

It added that five lakh SMBs in India have websites and two million SMBs are accessing the Internet. 

According to the study, the addressable opportunity of 10 million SMBs will continue to increase during 2011-2015 as more firms realise the necessity of organising themselves with the help of technology. 

Further, splitting the SMB market in India, the study finds that retail is the single largest vertical by addressable opportunity with an overwhelming two million firms ready for technology adoption and expansion. 

"Around 1.9 million professional services firms are second in the list followed by 1.2 million manufacturing enterprises and 1 million Hotels and Restaurants," it said. 

By 2015, retail will stand at 2.5 million, followed by professional services at 2.3 million, manufacturing at 1.6 million and 1.1 million hotels and restaurants. 

Zinnov study identifies lack of technology know-how, unclear return on investments, cluttered product portfolio, high cost for technical support and investments made in legacy systems as main roadblocks that SMB sector in India face.


----------



## Shaurya

Good to hear this:

*Indian business leaders report lower stress: Study*

KOLKATA: Stress level in business leaders has increased at its lowest pace since 2005, according to a latest research. 

The study, conducted by accounting and consulting firm Grant Thornton, reveals that only 42% of Indian businesses felt an increase in stress levels as compared to 56% last year. The study was conducted amongst 6,000 businesses globally. 

The Grant Thornton study shows Asia-Pacific is the most stressed region with net 44% reporting an increase in stress over the past 12 months, but this too is down from 58% in 2010. Even in distressed Europe, where the focus of economic turbulence resides, the net increase in stress has declined from 40% in 2010 to 22% this year. 

"What we are seeing from our clients across the globe is more effective management of this economic volatility and uncertainty," says Grant Thornton India senior partner Munesh Khanna. 

"Businesses have learned to analyse risks better, factoring them into their performance, and are setting themselves more realistic targets. And, of course, some businesses are faring well despite the bleak economic backdrop," he said. 

In India, 31% businesses specify that reaching performance target is the main causes of stress followed by competitor activities (15%) and volume of communication (12%). Factors such as office politics (7%) and work/life are (6%) are at the bottom of list. 

Business leaders in India prefer holiday (40%) as the best way to relieve stress followed by home and outdoor entertainment. In contrast, globally the best method to relieve stress is by exercising or playing sports. 

Executives in countries like Japan, China and Thailand take the least holidays and hence report biggest increases in stress. Conversely, business leaders in the Netherlands, Russia and Denmark took the most days off in 2011 and reported the lowest increases in stress. 

Indian business leaders report lower stress: Study - The Economic Times


----------



## Shaurya

*India's tea pickers push for better wages*

Indians are known for their appetite for a good cup of chai &#8212; or tea &#8212; and the country is one of the world's leading producers. India's historic tea industry is going through a technological revolution that is paying benefits to landowners and distributors, and workers are starting to push for a share of the wealth.

India's tea industry
According to the Indian Tea Board, there were 159,190 tea plantations in India, comprised of small and large growers, when it did its last industry report in 2007.

At that time, India's tea industry employed 1.26 million workers, about 635,000 of them women.

One area where the pickers are making progress is in the foothills of the Himalayan mountains, in the famed Darjeeling district in the Indian state of West Bengal. CBC's Priya Sankaran and photographer Pawel Dwulit visited the tea growing region near the city of Siliguri to speak to workers and managers in the groves.

India's tea industry is modernizing its distribution systems, adopting things like e-commerce auction systems to better market what it produces. India now exports nearly half a billion dollars worth of tea worldwide, and its sales to Canada alone equal almost $5 million a year.

Workers sing as they pluck tea leaves in a field at the Bagdogra Tea Estate near the city of Siliguri in West Bengal, India. ((Pawel Dwulit))
But relatively little of this money goes to the people in the tea fields. The workers spend eight hours a day in the hot sun and must pick at least 20 kilograms of tea leaves to earn a daily wage of a little less than $2 &#8212; a low income even in a country where an estimated 300 million live in poverty.

"It's not like $2 in Canada, that is true," says Rajnikanta Verma, the former Indian High Commissioner to Ottawa. "But $2 in India, the way prices are, is still really very, very low. You cannot maintain a family, give them nutritious food, give them health and education, and have any standard of living."

Now the pickers are organizing and starting to demand better wages.

The Bagdogra Tea Estate, a family-owned operation that produces about 1 million kilograms of black tea a year, was one grove hit by a strike last year. Its owners quickly offered modest wage increases to get the pickers back to work.

"We strike because we are paid very little and work hard," says picker Marisia Bada through a translator. "We are striking to get our pay increased. We work from 7 a.m. to 12:30 p.m. and 2 p.m. to 5 pm. We have to earn to eat."

India's tea pickers push for better wages - World - CBC News

---------- Post added at 02:32 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:30 AM ----------

*India is coming to Hollywood, and planning to stay.*

The India-based Reliance MediaWorks -- a division of the media giant Reliance Group that has funded DreamWorks -- is moving its headquarters to Los Angeles and looking to expand within the industry in production services. 

&#8220;The objective is not to be small, but to be a big, industrial-sized player,&#8221; said Reliance MediaWorks CEO Anil Arjun, in an interview with TheWrap. &#8216;We don&#8217;t want to position ourselves as a company driven out of India. We want to be based out of L.A. We&#8217;re a large, global entity.&#8221;

Having surged to $200 million in revenue in the past several years, the company is focused on growth and on getting attention in the United States. Arjun believes that MediaWorks could double its revenue again in the next two years.

It&#8217;s an ambitous goal, but MediaWorks is kind of on a roll.

Reliance MediaWorks already operates the largest theater chain in India, with 550 screens across the region, and runs the largest digital restoration and film processing facility in India, employing 1,500 people.

But Arjun believes there is room for more expansion in Hollywood, despite the movie industry&#8217;s many structural challenges in the digital age.

He will focus on providing visual effects -- computer graphics, animation and digital mastering -- and media services, which essentially means coding content for a variety of platforms in the digital age, such as mobile phones and tablets.

In 2007 Reliance MediaWorks acquired Lowry Digital, a film restoration company based in Burbank that also provides digital post-production services and has worked on movies from &#8220;Avatar&#8221; to &#8220;The Social Network.&#8221; (Lowry is up for an Oscar for scientific achievement for the development of a noise-reduction system for images.)

Arjun hopes to own the post-production market. &#8220;We look at Hollywood as the front-end of our business,&#8221; said Arjun.

The company started in India as a film processing service, with about $20 million per year of business. After Reliance bought a controlling interest in the core Adlabs company in 2006, the company grew its revenue tenfold, and began to focus on horizontal expansion, dominating the film printing business.

It&#8217;s no secret that the parent company, Reliance Global, is focused on creating a long-term presence in Hollywood. The company threw millions of dollars into development deals with A-list talent -- from Tom Hanks ond own -- and has put several hundred million dollars into DreamWorks.

According to the company, Reliance MediaWorks Burbank has developed sophisticated proprietary software that delivers high-tech results for restoration, remastering, SD to HD upconversions, large format films, new production emergency work, 3D correction and 2D to 3D conversion.

The company&#8217;s body of work includes film restoration for classics like "Citizen Kane," "Singin&#8217; In The Rain," "Casablanca," "Sunset Boulevard," the Indiana Jones trilogy, the early "Star Wars" films, twenty James Bond films, and numerous classic Disney animated films. 

India's Reliance MediaWorks Stakes a Claim in Hollywood | Reuters

---------- Post added at 02:35 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:32 AM ----------

*Every fourth acquisition in Germany is from India*
By KR Sudhaman Feb 11 2012

Indian companies top the list of emerging economies acquiring German firms, acting German ambassador to India told KR Sudhaman in an interview. Excerpts:

Do you subscribe to the view that Indian companies are looking at acquisitions in Europe and in Germany in the face of rising insolvency in the continent due to the debt crisis?

If you permit me to say the characteristic of German investment in India is that German companies are here for long time. This shows that they believe in long-term partnership. German investments are not hit and run. They are strategic and long-term. So in general very smart investment.

Germany by the way is very successful country now because 10 years ago it took the right decisions on labour reforms as it was facing a crisis at that time. India also started reforms during a crisis in 1990s. More precisely, Indian companies have analysed the market and they have found very good climate in Germany.

So you think the climate is good for Indian companies to look for acquisitions in Germany?

Per unit labour cost is one of the lowest in Germany and this is one of the reasons for success of German companies. This makes production per unit very competitive in Germany. It is because of labour efficiency and technology. Employees have contributed greatly to the long-term health of the companies. Indian companies have understood that. I have very interesting figure. When you take emerging markets, India is now on top of emerging markets investment in Germany. inEvery fourth acquisition in Germany is by an Indian. India is on top followed by Russia and then China among emerging economies.

Which are the sectors that Indian companies are looking at in Germany?

The sectors are software, automotive and renewable energy. Suzlon is a very good case in point. India ranks 12th in greenfield and brownfield projects in Germany. Ten important Indian projects in Germany since 2003 are Suzlon Energy, Kalyani group, Jet Airways, Hexaware Technologies, Firepro systems, Dabur India, Veauli Engineers, Ensoft Informatics, Orient Autocom Stamping, and Bharat Fritz Werner.

Why do you think Indian companies are looking at Germany?

The reason is that I see a lot of similarity in business mentality. Like in Germany, it is family business in India. They go for strategic acquisition.

Are Indian companies spread all over Germany?

There are 280 Indian companies spread over 16 federal states in Germany as of 2010. They employ about 13,000 people.

Apart from Germany, which are the other countries in Europe where Indian companies are looking at acquisition?

In general, I believe in India&#8217;s opening up to markets in Europe and global markets. India should go step by step to acquire companies and not rush into it. A cautious approach should be adopted. But the potential is enormous.

How do you see Indo-German economic cooperation moving forward?

We have a target to achieve $20 billion bilateral trade, which we hope to achieve this year. This is only one step. The potential is much more. There are 1,500 German companies in India giving direct and indirect employment to half-a-million Indian people. Germany is strong in auto and auto components and clean energy. India is also strong in those areas and there is a lot of potential for bilateral cooperation. India and Germany can also cooperate in skill development. Germany is strong on vocational education. The German model of dual education, that is combining theory with practical training, will be very useful in helping India realising skill development of 500 million people by 2022. We have now lowered the criteria for issue of blue card that provides permanent resident status to migrants. Now any Indian, who completes education in Germany, can stay for one more year without a job. Now there are several universities in Germany where Indian students can pursue their graduation, post graduation and Phds in English. There has been 25 per cent increase in Indian students in Germany last year. 

Are Indian companies preferred to Chinese companies in Germany?

India and Germany have a lot of things in common. Both the countries believe in democracy. There are similarities in values. Indian companies can also look at East Germany for investments. East Germany has state-of-the art infrastructure and it is a place to invest for Indian companies.

What could be the future areas of cooperation between the two countries?

We will have one interesting investment soon. TUEV is a setup involved in technical verification. For example, every technical unit, say a car, will be certified.

A pilot project is likely to be started in New Delhi for certification of cars. TUEV did a similar project in Turkey after which road accident deaths got reduced. This may not be a big investment but an important one. In Railway signalling too, there is something in the offing.

Every fourth acquisition in Germany is from India | mydigitalfc.com


----------



## Shaurya

*India against more sanctions on Iran*

India and the European Union (EU) made progress on their Broad-based Trade and Investment Agreement and nominated minister-level monitors to push for its early finalisation but it was discussions on regional issues, especially Iran and Syria, that took centre stage at their annual summit here on Friday.

European Council President Herman Van Rompuy proclaimed that the EU was against a military solution to resolve the Tehran-West standoff over Iran's nuclear programme and asked India to use its leverage with Iran to &#8220;bring it back to the negotiating table.&#8221;

&#8220;So, we are not working for any military option...We are working for a diplomatic solution to get Iran back on the negotiating table and we, according to our analysis, only bring them back to the table under pressure and under sanctions,&#8221; he said defending the latest round of sanctions announced by the U.S. and the EU.

Prime Minister Manmohan Singh advocated dialogue rather than coercion. He admitted to &#8220;problems&#8221; with Iran's nuclear programme but said New Delhi viewed Tehran differently from the West &#8212; as a close friend and important source of energy to India.

Dr. Singh also indicated India's aversion to a conflict in the Middle East over the Iran question, pointing out that the country wanted peace and stability because of the large number of its nationals (over 60 lakh) working in the Gulf countries.

Iran is India's second largest source of crude but the West has frequently leaned on institutions and countries, ranging from the Asian Clearing Union to Turkey, to cut off the payment route. This has forced India to constantly look for new avenues to pay Iran for approximately Rs. 5,000 crore worth of crude it imports every month from that country.

While the two sides differed on Iran widely with India not in agreement with the West over its plans to impose more sanctions, which are not approved by the United Nations, they seemed to be on the same page on Syria. A joint statement released after the summit also saw both sides adopting a mild formulation on Pakistan.

There was no immediate resolution of complaints by Sikh passengers that they were being asked to take off their turbans during security checks, an insistence which they see as humiliating.

On Syria, the EU and India wanted the world community to back the Arab League's formula for bringing back stability in the country. This solution was brought to the U.N. Security Council but was vetoed by Russia and China, which felt that the West was trying to do another Libya in Syria, a crucial swing country in West Asia.

The joint statement supported a democratic polity in Pakistan and as against India's usual insistence on inserting a line that speaks against those providing sanctuaries to terrorists, settled on stressing the importance of Pakistan to cooperate with countries in the region to eliminate terrorism and dismantle terrorist networks. The statement also wanted an early start to talks on the Fissile Missile Cut-off Treaty (FMCT), which is being resisted by Pakistan.

On Sikhs being asked to take off their turbans during security checks at some EU airports, the statement simply &#8220;took note&#8221; of their difficulties and &#8220;acknowledged the need for effective aviation security measures and discussed the ongoing development of new technologies and methods of addressing security concerns taking into account the dignity of the individuals involved&#8221;.


----------



## Shaurya

*IDBI bank to launch India's first infrastructure fund*

NEW DELHI: State-run IDBI Bank will launch the country's first infrastructure debt fund (IDF) to raise $5 billion for building roads, ports and airports. Such debt funds, announced in the budget 2011-12, can be floated through non-banking finance companies (NBFC) or as trusts. They were proposed two years ago by a panel led by HDFC chairman Deepak Parekh, which had suggested an initial corpus of 50,000 crore. 

IDBI Bank has sought Reserve Bank of India's approval for an NBFC, which will have a capital base of 1,000 crore. The bank will hold 30% stake in the NBFC and the rest will be held by some state-run banks and Life Insurance Corporation of India, said a top banker involved in the process. The new entity under the relaxed norms can provide long-term debt of over 25,000 crore in the infrastructure sector. 

IDBI Bank chairman and managing director RM Malla declined to comment. 

According to current guidelines, IDFs can raise funds from investors, primarily domestic and offshore insurance and pension funds, trusted sources for long-term finance. 

The fund established under a trust will be a mutual fund that will issue units and will be regulated by Sebi while a company-based fund will be a non-banking finance company that will issue bonds and will be regulated by the RBI. 

An IDF-NBFC can invest in public-private partnership projects or schemes that are in operation for at least a year. It is required to have a capital adequacy ratio of 15% but its exposure in these projects will have risk weight of 50%. As a result, an IDF-NBFC needs to maintain a capital adequacy ratio for only 50% of the loan given to such companies.

IDBI bank to launch India's first infrastructure fund - The Economic Times


----------



## Shaurya

*Facebook is a surveillance engine, not friend: Richard Stallman, Free Software Foundation*

"You know about the two rules right for interviewing Richard?" a volunteer asks before leading us to meet Richard Stallman, the man who fights for free software day in and out. One, don't use the term Open Source to mean free software. 

Two, don't say Linux but say GNU/Linux. Dr Stallman, who started the Free Software Foundation in 1985 to promote freedom to create, share and modify software, is extremely sensitive to whether the goals of his initiative are rightly communicated. 

A computer engineer and self-proclaimed hacker, the 58-year-old Dr Stallman lives the life of an activist. He lives frugally, like a student, he has said once. The philosophy behind the support for free software reflects in other things too. 

During this interview, he gave back a Kinley water bottle, because he doesn't consume Coca-Cola bottles for the way it handles labour. Ditto is his feeling about Walmart. He uses the low-profile Lemote Yeeloong computer, browses the Net only once or twice daily and doesn't own a cell phone, because he believes it creates privacy issues. 

He's a Green Party supporter. And can cut down to size all the new age iconic business corporations, which he has done in this interview. In fact, in what raised a storm, he re-quoted the famous lines 'I'm not glad he's dead, but I'm glad he's gone,' after the death of Steve Jobs. Excerpts: 

How do you see the recent move by Facebook to go for listing? 

I don't care about that. Facebook mistreats its users. Facebook is not your friend, it is a surveillance engine. For instance, if you browse the Web and you see a 'like' button in some page or some other site that has been displayed from Facebook. 

Therefore, Facebook knows that your machine visited that page. So, Facebook carries out surveillance over visitors to thousands of different Websites, even for people who are not Facebook users. I hope we will have something for free browsers to block Facebook 'like' buttons so that people won't be under surveillance. 

In any case, this is why I ask people not to put photographs of me on Facebook, because Facebook collects data about the names of people in photos. It might as well be working directly for Big Brother. 

Mark Zuckerberg says the likes of Google and Microsoft are collecting information behind your back. 

They all do it in a secret way. Facebook collects a lot of data from people and admits it. And it also collects data which isn't admitted. And Google does too. As for Microsoft, I don't know. But I do know that Windows has features that send data about the user. 

*Stay away from illegal activities/nudity/support for terrorism etc. you are being watched.... 
*


----------



## Shaurya

*India: Renewable Energy Investment Outpaces Rest of the World*

Investment in India's renewable energy is out-pacing the rest of the world, thanks to the improving cost-competitiveness
of wind and solar.

Renewable energy investments reached $10.3 billion 
in 2011, 52% higher than the $6.8 billion invested in 2010, the highest growth of any significant economy in the world. 

India now accounts for 4% of global investment in clean energy.

Policy measures like the India's National Solar Mission and declining prices for wind and solar have made this a record year.

India's National Solar Mission has set a target of producing 10% of its energy - 20,000 MW - using solar by 2022, equivalent to 18 nuclear reactors. 

India will exceed its Five Year Plan (2007-2012) target, installing 14.2 gigawatts (GW) of renewables compared to its target of 12.4 GW, according to Bloomberg New Energy Finance.

Funding for solar projects has grown seven-fold since 2010, from $0.6 billion in 2010 to $4.2 billion in 2011, almost reaching that for wind at $4.6 billion.

India added 277 MW of solar in 2011, up from 18 MW in 2010, and will add another 500-750 MW this year. 

India ranks third in the world for wind capacity after China and the US. It added a record 2,827 MW of wind capacity in 2011, up from 2,140 MW in 2010. An estimated 2,500 - 3,200 MW will be added in 2012, according to Bloomberg New Energy Finance.

Most of the investments are for utility-scale projects at $9.5 billion, but there was also $425 million invested in companies through venture capital and private equity in 2011, more than four times the amount in 2010.

"India's record performance in 2011, and the momentum it is carrying into 2012, is one of the bright spots in the clean energy firmament. With support mechanisms falling away in the US, the ongoing financial crisis in Europe, and China already going flat out, it is gratifying to see some of the world's other major potential markets coming alive." says Michael Liebreich, CEO of Bloomberg New Energy Finance.

"The surge in installation of renewable energy shows
that it is becoming cost competitive and scalable. To carry this
momentum forward, federal and state governments will have to
ensure four things. First, that transmission lines are available for projects; second, that the grid can handle an increased flow of renewable energy; third, that renewable purchase obligations are enforced; and, fourth, that project developers are paid on time for the power they produce," says Ashish Sethia, head of India research at Bloomberg New Energy Finance.

India: Renewable Energy Investment Outpaces Rest of the World

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lambda

Ssangyong Motor may invest $1.2 billion in India as a manufacturing base

MUMBAI: Ssangyong Motor Co may consider making India a manufacturing base, a senior executive of the Mahindra & Mahindra-owned Korean company said, mirroring similar moves by other automakers that are benefiting from low-cost of production in India.

Choi Jong-sik, Ssangyong's vice-president, sales, also said the company plans to invest over $1.2 billion over the next three to five years, which will help it roll out four new products and their variants.

Ssangyong, which will roll out its Rexton and Korando C SUVs in India later this year, could move to manufacturing and exporting smaller compact and sub-compact SUVs being jointly developed with majority stakeholder Mahindra & Mahindra.

"If you see manufacturers like Hyundai, they are exporting cars to many countries; so possibly, we may explore such opportunities in future," Choi said, adding, "We know the cost of manufacturing is lower in India, but the quality should be of international standards."

ET had reported in October that M&M and Ssangyong are jointly developing a sub-compact SUV, codenamed S101, which is likely to take on hatchbacks in India with a 3-4 lakh price tag. And the Ssangyong derivative of the same product is being considered for manufacturing and exports out of India.

M&M has started talks with Indian vendors for localisation of some key parts of Rexton and Korando C to bring down cost. Vendors are also participating in the development of the S101. Experts say Ssangyong's consideration of India as a manufacturing base is driven by factors such as Indian ownership, lower cost of manufacturing, synergies of joint development and joint manufacturing.

VG Ramakrishnan, VP at market research firm Frost & Sullivan, said: "The ownership is what may be driving the move. And if you have a product, which is well suited to the needs of the BRIC markets, it makes sense to manufacture them in India instead of a high-cost base such as Korea." Ssangyong can benefit from joint manufacturing and joint sourcing and, in the process, also arrest the high customs duty, Ramakrishnan added.

Ssangyong Motor may invest $1.2 billion in India as a manufacturing base - Economic Times


----------



## Shaurya

*India increases Iran oil imports*

Iran's crude oil exports to India have increased 37.5% in January.

India has increased oil imports from Iran to become the Islamic Republic's largest customer last month, ignoring recent sanctions imposed by US and EU on importing Iran&#8217;s oil.


According to The Wall Street Journal Iranian crude exports to India rose to 550,000 barrels a day in January, up 37.5 percent from December 2011.

The development, the report said, has partly offset a 50 percent cut in crude exports to China as a result of pricing dispute. China now imports around 250,000 barrels a day from Iran.

The news comes despite the West&#8217;s rising pressure on Iran to halt its peaceful nuclear program.

On the New Year&#8217;s Eve, the United States imposed new sanctions against Iran aimed at preventing other countries from importing Iran&#8217;s oil and doing transactions with its central bank.

European Union foreign ministers also approved sanctions against Iran&#8217;s oil and financial sectors on January 23, including a ban on Iranian oil imports, a freeze on the assets of the country&#8217;s Central Bank within EU states, and a ban on selling diamonds, gold, and other precious metals to Tehran.

Although financial sanctions have caused problems with regard to payment for Iran&#8217;s oil by other countries, they have apparently not been able to deter India.

Iran's Ambassador to India Seyyed Mehdi Nabizadeh said last Tuesday that India had agreed to pay for some purchases of Iranian oil in Indian rupees, a route that would avoid the risk of an interruption in banking transfers.

Meanwhile, despite a pledge to find alternative supply sources for Iran&#8217;s oil, South Africa has also increased its Iranian oil imports to 100,000 barrels a day, The Wall Street Journal quoted an unnamed informed source as saying.

The US, Israel and their European allies accuse Iran of diversion in its peaceful nuclear program and have used this as an excuse to pass four rounds of international sanctions against the country at the UN Security Council.

Refuting the claims, Tehran insists that as a member to the International Atomic Energy Agency and the Nuclear Non-Proliferation Treaty (NPT), it is fully entitled to peaceful applications of the nuclear energy.

India increases Iran oil imports - Tehran Times


----------



## Shaurya

*India is moving towards paper less kind of Insurance Industry: Mr. J Hari Narayan, Chairman, IRDA*

New Delhi: India is moving towards a paperless kind of insurance industry. IRDA is working on the repositories and contractual liabilities to suit to the requirements of a paperless insurance industry, said Mr. J Hari Narayan, Chairman, Insurance Regulatory and Development Authority (IRDA) speaking at the session on Addressing Distribution Challenges here today.

Speaking about Indias approach towards the insurance sector, in comparison with other countries, Mr. Narayan pointed out that India followed Rules based Regulations vis-à-vis Principle based Regulations, which suits more to the Indian context. However we are also trying to consider the best practices of both the approaches into the Indian system, he said.

Mr. Narayan opined that low cost broking intermediaries must be taken up to cater to the insurance requirements, especially in the Tier-II & Tier-III cities. Mr. Narayan also pointed out that in insurance, distribution is a challenge. Insurance depends on Trust and Competence, he said.

Mr. Ashvin Parekh, Partner, National Leader  Global Financial Services, Ernst & Young Ltd., presenting the CII recommendations on addressing distribution challenges said that on the Life Insurance front, the regulator may consider a process for ushering in regulatory changes with appropriate phase-ins; Regulatory guidelines should allow room for innovations; Conducive level of regulations v/s micromanagement; Differentiated approach for licensing of intermediaries; and Awareness creation initiatives.

Presenting the recommendations on the Non-Life Insurance front, the Mr Parekh said that the regulator may explore creating of class 1(retail) agent and class 2(all products) agents for general insurance. The regulator may examine a minimum commission structure for underinsured segments, he added. The regulator may also examine removal of commission caps and commission structure to form as part of product design and actuarial sign-off, he alluded.

Earlier, in his welcome address, Mr. Sanjiv Bajaj, Co-Chair, CII National Committee on Insurance and Pensions & Managing Director, Bajaj Finserve Limited, said that distribution challenges was one of the major issues impacting the growth of insurance and pensions in India and said that the CII National Committee on Insurance and Pensions has set out recommendations for the Government and the regulator on ways and means of strengthening the distribution channels in Insurance.

India is moving towards paper less kind of Insurance Industry: Mr. J Hari Narayan, Chairman, IRDA, Orissa Business News

---------- Post added at 11:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:06 PM ----------

*India's industrial production growth slows down to 1.82% in December 2011*

India's industrial production growth rate slowed down to 1.82 per cent in December 2011 as compared to the level in the same month of last year, an official statement said here today.

Industrial output growth had fallen into the negative zone at (-) 4.97 per cent, a 28-month low, in October 2011, the revised figures for that month given out today said. It bounced back into positive territory at 5.94 per cent in November 2011.

The Quick Estimates of Index of Industrial Production (IIP) with base 2004-05 for December 2011 released by the Central Statistics Office of the Ministry of Statistics and Programme Implementation today showed that the General Index for the month stood at 178.8 as compared to 175.6 in the corresponding month of 2010.

The cumulative growth for the period April-December 2011-12 stood at 3.6 per cent over the corresponding period of the previous year, the statement said.

The Indices of Industrial Production for the Mining, Manufacturing and Electricity sectors for the month of December 2011 stood at 136.2, 190.7 and 149.8, respectively, with the corresponding growth rates of (-) 3.7%, 1.8% and 9.1% as compared to December 2010.

The cumulative growth in the three sectors during April-December, 2011-12 over the corresponding period of 2010-11 was (-)2.7%, 3.9% and 9.4%, respectively.
ADVERTISEMENT
The statement said 15 of the 22 industry groups in the manufacturing sector had shown positive growth during December 2011 as compared to the corresponding month of the previous year.

The industry group Publishing, printing & reproduction of recorded media showed the highest growth of 57.3%, followed by 41.2% in Medical, precision & optical instruments, watches and clocks and 24.3% in Tobacco products. On the other hand, the industry group Electrical machinery & apparatus n.e.c. showed a negative growth of 48.8% followed by 7.4% in Furniture; manufacturing n.e.c. and 6.4% in Machinery and equipment n.e.c.

The growth rates in December 2011 over December 2010 are 4.0% in Basic goods, (-) 16.5% in Capital goods and (-)2.8% in Intermediate goods. Consumer durables and Consumer non-durables recorded growth of 5.3% and 13.4% respectively, with the overall growth in Consumer goods being 10.0%.

Some of the important items of consumer goods which showed high positive growth during December 2011 and thus contributed to the growth of the overall index for the month include Cashew Kernels (135.3%), Marble Tiles/Slabs (71.4%), Newspapers (60.1%), Cigarettes (48.0%), Leather garments (34.8%) and Pens of all kind (33.0%). However, some important items of the consumer goods showed negative growth. These are: Vitamins [(-) 49.3%], Polythene bags including Hdpe & Ldpe Bags [(-) 36.9%] and Gems & Jewellery [(-) 24.0%].

The other important items which showed negative growth during the month are: Cable, Rubber Insulated [(-)78.8%], Cement Machinery [(-)76.6%], Colour TV Picture Tubes [(- ) 71.7%] , X-Ray Equipments [(-)40.3%], Plastic Machinery including Moulding Machinery [(-)34.9%] and Cotton Yarn [(-)14.5%], the statement added.

---------- Post added at 11:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:07 PM ----------

Indian PM rejects Western calls to curtail Iran oil imports







TEHRAN - India resists pressure from the U.S. and the EU to curtail its trade with Iran, insisting that diplomacy is the best way to deal with Irans nuclear issue, according to the Washington Post.

The U.S. and its Western allies want India to curtail oil imports from Iran. 

Iran is India's second-largest crude oil supplier after Saudi Arabia.

After a meeting with the EU president Herman Van Rompuy in New Delhi on Friday, Prime Minister Manmohan Singh told reporters that he believes the nuclear issue "can be and should be resolved by giving maximum scope to diplomacy."

According to CNN, India actually increased its import of Iranian crude last month.

U.S. State Department spokeswoman Victoria Nuland said on Thursday that we are working with countries around the world, including India, that maintain strong oil relationships with Iran, encouraging all of them to reduce their dependence on Iranian crude. 

But India imports seventy percent of the oil it uses  fourteen percent of it from Iran. 

The New York Times, in an article posted on its website on February 11, said Indias determination to continue buying Iranian oil has frustrated officials in Washington at a time when the forward momentum in the United States-India relationship has slowed, with differences over issues including civil nuclear cooperation, trade protectionism and military sales. 

The situation was exacerbated this week by news reports that India had become Irans top oil customer, while an Indian official announced plans to send a trade delegation to Tehran.

Indian PM rejects Western calls to curtail Iran oil imports - Tehran Times

Mods may shift this if not in appropriate thread...


----------



## Shaurya

*Indian exports rise 10.1% year-on-year in Jan.*

MUMBAI (Kyodo) -- India's exports rose 10.1 percent year-on-year to $25.4 billion in January and imports were up 20.3 percent to $40.1 billion for a monthly trade deficit of $14.7 billion, the Commerce Ministry statement said Thursday.

Exports in April 2011 to January 2012 rose 23.5 percent to $242.8 billion and imports rose 29.4 percent to $391.5 billion in the same period, the statement said, quoting Commerce Secretary Rahul Khullar.

The April-January growth came from good performance in sectors such as engineering, petroleum and oil products, gems and jewelry and pharmaceuticals, it added.

India's government has set a target of $300 billion in exports for the fiscal year ending in March and aims to achieve $500 billion in exports in two years.

But the Federation of Indian Export Organizations has said recently the targets may be hard to reach because of economic slowdowns in Europe and the United States.

Indian exports rise 10.1% year-on-year in Jan. - The Mainichi Daily News


----------



## Shaurya

*Govt may pass Companies Bill in Budget Session*

The government today said it hopes to get the new Companies Bill, which will replace the half-a-century old Act, passed in the upcoming Budget Session.

"I had a meeting with Pranab Mukherjee, L K Advani, Sushama Swaraj. It was decided that the Bill should be send back to the Parliamentary Standing Committee [on Finance]."

The Companies Bill, 2011, which was listed for passage in the Winter Session, was strongly opposed by the Opposition and UPA ally Trinamool Congress as they said this was virtually a new Bill with considerable alterations to the earlier version.

As a result, it had to be sent back to the Committee.

The Bill will introduce new rules, covering areas such as corporate social responsibility (CSR), class action suits and a fixed term for independent directors. It also proposes to tighten laws for raising money from the public.

The Bill also seeks to strongly check insider trading by company directors or key managerial personnel by treating such activities as a criminal offence.

Further, it has proposed that companies earmark 2% their average profit of the preceding three years for CSR activities and make a disclosure to shareholders about the policy adopted in the process.

*The new legislation seeks to replace the half-a-century-old Companies Act, 1956, and modernise corporate practices in line with global developments.*

Link


----------



## Shaurya

*Toshiba plans export hub for steam turbines in Chennai*

Japan&#8217;s Toshiba Corporation seeks to turn its Indian base into a manufacturing and export hub for super-critical steam turbines and generators for southeast and west Asian markets. The company also intends to double capacity of its green-field facility near Chennai to 6,000 mw by financial year 2015.

The Chennai facility, which has been set up as a 75:25 joint venture between Toshiba and India&#8217;s JSW Group, is Toshiba&#8217;s first production facility outside Japan. It will make turbines and generators for coal-fired power plants. Located close to Ennore Port, the plant will produce steam turbines and generators ranging from 500 mw to 1,000 mw for super-critical thermal power plants.

Toshiba is one of the wo-r*ld&#8217;s largest suppliers of the-rmal power equipment. It sees huge potential for power equipment in India. The joint venture, Toshiba JSW Turbine and Generator, is charting out an export strategy to serve markets in Asia and Africa. The Chennai facility has commenced production of blades and is expected to reach full production capacity by the end of next financial year. The facility was inaugurated by Tamil Nadu chief minister

J Jayalalithaa on Sunday.

The JV had originally committed an investment of Rs 800 crore. It has so far spent about Rs 650 crore. However, with its plan to double capacity to 6,000 mw, total investments may cross Rs 1,000 crore, said Itaru Ishibashi, managing director of Toshiba JSW Turbine and Generator.

The Chennai plant will make rotor blades for turbines while other major parts will be imported from Japan. About 40 per cent parts for the equipment will be procured locally. Ishibashi said the JV would initially offer a delivery schedule of 18-20 months for supply of equipment but plans to reduce the cycle further.

About 40 per cent of India&#8217;s thermal capacity addition in the 12th plan period is expected to be based on super-critical technology due to its higher efficiency. Norio Sasaki, president and chief executive officer of Toshiba Corporation, said the plant would serve about 30 per cent of equipment needs of thermal power capacity addition proposed during the 12th plan.

Toshiba has already started bidding for several coal-fired projects and is confident of securing orders for the 2 x 660 mw and 3 x 800 mw NTPC coal-fired projects in Uttar Pradesh and Karnataka, respectively. The JV hopes to clock total revenue of $400 million by 2015. Ishibashi indicated that Toshiba would also look at production of ultra-super critical equipment whenever the demand arises.

Toshiba plans export hub for steam turbines in Chennai | mydigitalfc.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shaurya

*Hikal`s API manufacturing plant to be ready by June'12*

Hikal Ltd, the outsourcing partner for pharmaceuticals, biotech, agrochemicals and speciality chemicals industries announced that the company's multipurpose facility to manufacture active pharmaceutical ingredients (APIs) will be operational by June 2012.

The company also informed that it will supply a wide range of APIs from its Bangalore facility to its customers in markets like the US, Europe, South East Asia, Latin America, Canada and Japan. This was the company's third site approval as a result of the US FDA audit at the facility located at Jigani near Bangalore.

Hikal is building a new multipurpose API facility at this site would meet additional demands from its US, European and Japanese customers. The plant will be operational by June 2012 and can accommodate 32 reactors with capacities ranging from 6 m3 to 10 m3.
This will result in a total reactor volume of approximately 300m3.

The company has appointed Peter Nightingale as the president of its 100 per cent contract research subsidiary, Acoris Research Ltd, Pune, India. Nightingale is a PhD in chemistry from the University of Manchester, United Kingdom and is a process development chemist with over three decades of experience in the pharmaceutical, agrochemical and fine chemical sectors.

"We are pleased to announce the appointment of Dr Nightingale as the president of Acoris Research Ltd. Dr. Nightingale&#8217;s extensive experience in the adaptation of new technologies in chemistry and as a veteran process development chemist will be a great asset to Acoris Research," said Jai Hiremath, vice chairman and managing director, Hikal.

Hikal`s API manufacturing plant to be ready by June'12

---------- Post added at 03:05 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:02 AM ----------

A good Opinion article regarding the " manufacturing goal " of ours... 

*New Manufacturing Policy: Why India needs a blueprint to boost manufacturing*

India's New Manufacturing Policy aims to create 100 million jobs in 15 years; grow manufacturing about 3% faster than GDP so that its contribution to GDP can increase from 16% to 25%; and increase technological depth and value addition in India's manufacturing to enable India to improve its trade balance which has been deteriorating with increases in imports (including large volumes of manufactured goods) exceeding exports. How will these ambitious goals be achieved? 

The concept of Industrial Policy - the deliberate management of a nation's industrial growth - had been banished with the Washington Consensus' faith in free markets and distaste for government intervention in industry. 

With the reforms of the 1990s India has also been following the path of cutting the government's role. Overall its economy has grown: with many quips that India's economy grows only when its government sleeps. 

However manufacturing has not been an engine of this growth. The need for an Industrial Policy has now appeared even in the USA to stimulate the growth of its manufacturing sector and create jobs. 

India cannot carry on the way it has in the last two decades when several developing countries - Thailand, Malaysia, and of course, China - have grown their manufacturing sectors much faster than ours, even though India had a stronger manufacturing base than them in the 1980s. 

The urgent question is, what is government's role in accelerating growth of manufacturing? Studies of the approaches taken by the countries mentioned, and the strategies adopted by others earlier, especially Japan and Germany, who continue to sustain their manufacturing strengths, reveal the nature of effective industrial policy. 

Good industrial policy is not about micro-managing industry, which was the stifling way of India until the 1980s. Nor is it about 'picking winners' - particular firms and technologies to bet on - a risky approach that has worked sometimes in other countries but failed often too. 

Sound industrial policy is the process of accelerating learning within a country's industrial eco-system that enables enterprises within it to improve their competitiveness faster than enterprises in other countries. 

Therefore the role of government is to stimulate a vibrant eco-system of private and public producers, with the institutions that provide public goods such as education and business regulations. 

Since an eco-system consists of several interacting policies and institutions, the participants in it must come together to understand what the constraints in it are and devise a way out of them. Deng Xiaoping described this process as, 'Feeling the stones underfoot as one crosses the stream'. 

Each developing country enters the stream of technological and industrial growth from its own starting point and must chart its own path forward, as Dani Rodrik explains in One Economy: Many Recipes. The implication of these insights are that the countries in which the components of the eco-system work together more effectively, thereby learning and changing faster, will overtake others. 

Thus new industrial powers emerge. The thrust of an effective industrial policy must be to improve processes of inter-institution collaboration and learning, rather than to pick winners, or try to manage a complex input-output matrix of resources. 

New Manufacturing Policy: Why India needs a blueprint to boost manufacturing - The Economic Times


----------



## Shaurya

*India retains world's most optimistic market tag*






India has once again emerged as the most optimistic market, driven by its buoyant domestic consumption levels, but slowing growth and inflationary concerns could put pressure on consumer confidence for the year ahead, says a survey.
According to the latest global consumer confidence findings from Nielsen, a provider of information and insights into what consumers watch and buy, India remained the world's most optimistic market for the eighth consecutive quarter with a one point consumer confidence index increase to 122.
India was followed by Indonesia and the Philippines at 117 in the list.
Venkatesh Bala, Chief Economist at The Cambridge Group, a part of Nielsen said, "Buoyant domestic consumption also maintained confidence levels in the large emerging economies of India, Indonesia and Brazil. However, slowing GDP growth within emerging economies and inflationary pressures would suggest some degree of caution for the year ahead."
Elaborating further, Nielsen India Managing Director Justin Sargent said, "The stabilisation of India's consumer confidence metric is encouraging and the retention of the top spot globally reminds us of the inherent strength of the Indian economy, the savings mindset of the Indian consumer, and the positivity of consumer sentiment which has likely been helped by the recent cooling of inflationary pressure."
Meanwhile, the global consumer confidence increased in the December quarter led by the world's two largest economies ?- the US and China -- but deteriorated in the eurozone countries.
Global consumer confidence increased one index point to 89, even as confidence levels in 24 out of 27 European markets witnessed a decline.
"While Europe's challenging economic conditions in the second half of 2011 bought renewed vulnerability and fragility to consumers and financial markets globally, some of the most positive news last quarter came from the world's two largest economies ?- the US and China -? where confidence rebounded to Q1 2011 levels," Bala added.
Confidence levels declined in 35 out of 56 markets, while confidence rose in 12 markets and remained flat in nine, but shoppers are still cautious, the survey, conducted between November 23 and December 9, 2011, said.
Hungary was the world's most pessimistic market at 30 index points, followed by Portugal (36) and Greece (41), where quarterly confidence levels fell seven, four and 10 points, respectively.
"European markets accounted for nine of the 10 most depressed markets last quarter," the report said.
Further, the consumer discretionary spending is likely to remain restrained in the second half of this year.
"Despite consumers becoming more confident about their personal finances for the year ahead, there is still a reluctance to spend, especially in the West; rising tensions in the Middle East and their impact on gasoline prices could further compound global consumer concerns and spending plans," Bala added.
More than half (52%) of global online consumers described their personal finances for 2012 as excellent/good, up from 50% in Q3 2011, but 65% indicated it is not a good time to buy.

India retains world's most optimistic market tag - PTI -

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## russellpeters

For IT, deals from Europe hasten

German, French cos waking up to virtues of outsourcing, now more than ever

Suparna Goswami-Bhattacharya & Beryl Menezes l Bangalore/Mumbai


Ø TCS just won a contract with TDC, Denmarks largest telecommunication company, the loser being Computer Sciences Corp, a local vendor
Ø Mahindra Satyam recently won a multimillion dollar contract from a chemical company in Germany
Ø Wipro won a large deal from pharma giant Astra Zeneca deal in Europe in the last quarter
Ø Two large deals Infosys won in the last quarter were from Europe
Ø TCS has been selected by Europcar as strategic IT partner in France

Instances of Indian software companies winning contracts in Europe, especially the so-called continental Europe comprising Germany and France, have increased of late.
Its a tailwind that Indias coders are desperately seeking to keep cranking up the growth rates.
French and German companies, known for their conservative approach to offshoring, seem to be veering to the view that the Indian offshoring model has immense cost and efficiency benefits, especially in times of sovereign crises.
Not surprisingly, analysts estimate the share of revenues from Europe to increase to 25% from around 18% by the end of next fiscal.
European customers are finding that Indian companies are more transparent and easy to negotiate with compared with delivery teams from American and local vendors, said an analyst with a foreign brokerage, who did not wish to be named.
Giving an instance, he said, an American vendors onsite team had a loose relationship with its Indian counterpart due to which there was lack of proper communication and transparency. The client received different communications from the local and offshore operations of the same vendor, which increased his costs, he said.
Anirudha Bhosale, analyst with Deutsche Bank, said this is because organisational structures of multinational vendors are aligned by geography unlike Indian vendors who prefer the verticals schemata  such as telecom, financial services and manufacturing.
This helps top-tier Indian firms strengthen relationships with European customers by delivering homogeneous solutions, Bhosale said.
The work delivered by Indian vendors is also being adjudged topnotch. For instance, TCS recently received a top technology award after being adjudged for its work by an expert panel of CIOs and industry leaders in Belgium.
Vaibhav Dhasmana, assistant vice-president, Barclays Securities (India), said such awards and deals are the result of Indian firms pitching for more and being active in these markets.
The basis of offshoring is cost arbitrage. Indian companies have focussed on the US and western Europe traditionally. However, since the demand in these markets has begun to taper off due to financial pressures recently, Indian companies are increasingly looking at continental Europe and eastern Europe. Such awards and deals are basically the fallout of IT firms pitching more aggressively and being more active in these geographies, he said.
Even Cognizant Technology Solutions in its recent forecast said Europe seems to be moving away from discretionary spends to outsourcing spends  from capex to opex  and this emanates from the financial stress.
Some say Indian vendors also have world-class application development capabilities and shown great progress in package implementation as well, an area where IBM and Accenture are known to excel.
A recent Deutsche Bank report on continental Europe, authored by Bhosale, said for Oracle implementation, Infosys is considered to be on a par with IBM and Accenture, while Wipro, TCS and Cognizant are said to have made good progress too.
Rajan Kohli, chief marketing officer, IT business, Wipro, said for the No. 4, Europe is the second-largest market accounting for 28.2% of revenues in the third quarter.
We have been witnessing growth across industry sectors. The growth has resulted from our strategy to focus on going local, an important aspect for anyone to be successful in this region. By this, I mean that we do not see Europe as a single market, but look at each specific country, Kohli said. We are willing to make investments ahead of the market in our focussed geographies and we have been rewarded with industry leading growth rates in these respective markets.
That could quite be the story of the next two years for Indias software companies  if they get their localisation right. The massive revenue skew towards the US could be derisked significantly, at least by the Top 5, then.

DNA E-Paper - Daily News & Analysis -Mumbai,India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## russellpeters

Rupee advances by 11 paise vs dollar
PTI | Feb 13, 2012, 12.11PM IST

Rupee advances by 11 paise vs dollar - The Times of India

MUMBAI: The Indian rupee advanced by 11 paise to 49.31/32 against the US currency at 1030hrs in view of selling of dollars by banks and exporters on the back of persistent capital inflows from foreign funds.

The rupee resumed lower at 49.45/46 per dollar at the Interbank Foreign Exchange (Forex) market as against the last weekend's level of 49.42/43 per dollar and hovered in a range of 49.20 per dollar and 49.53 per dollar before quoting at 49.31/32 per dollar at 1030hrs.

Banks and exporters preferred to reduce their dollar position in view of sustained capital inflows into equity market from foreign funds, a dealer said.


SBI Q3 net profit up 15%, beats forecast
SBI
SBI beat market expectations with a 15 percent rise in third-quarter net profit as interest income rose.
Reuters | Feb 13, 2012, 03.15PM IST

SBI Q3 net profit up 15%, beats forecast - The Times of India

MUMBAI: State Bank of India, the country's biggest lender, beat market expectations with a 15 percent rise in third-quarter net profit as interest income rose.

State-run SBI, which is exposed to some of India's biggest troubled borrowers, reported a net profit of 32.6 billion rupees for the three months to December 31, up from 28.3 billion rupees a year earlier.

Analysts, on average, had expected a 10 percent rise in net profit to 31.2 billion rupees, according to Thomson Reuters.

SBI, which was downgraded by Moody's Investors Service in October because of its thin capital base and worsening asset quality, said its non-performing assets ratio was 2.22 percent at end-December compared with 1.61 percent a year earlier.

The bank is counting on a government capital infusion of $1.6 billion in the current fiscal year ending March 31, but has said it needs double that amount to maintain its capital adequacy ratio as it grows.


----------



## Shaurya

*Amway Corporation to commission its India manufacturing plant in 2014*

KOLKATA: US-based direct selling fast moving consumer goods company Amway Corporation will commission its first own manufacturing centre in India in 2014, investing Rs.3 billion, a top company executive said Monday. 

"The board of the company has approved the plan of setting up our first own manufacturing centre in India. The plant is scheduled to start production from 2014," Amway India Enterprises Managing Director and Chief Executive William S. Pinckney told mediapersons here. 

The new plant in the country, which is the company's second biggest market in Asia after China, will produce its flagship brand Nutrilite and beauty products. 

The company, however, refused to say where the plant would be located. 

"We are considering three different states in different zones of the country for building the plant. Things have not been finalised yet. We are looking for the state which will give us the best facilities," Diptarag Bhattacherjee, vice-president (East) of the company, said. 

Amway will also set up its corporate office in the National Capital Region (NCR), investing Rs.1 billion. 

Pinckney said the company achieved double-digit growth in India mainly due to experimental marketing and brand awareness and penetration of products in semi-urban and rural areas. 

The company, which clocked a turnover of Rs.21.30 billion for the fiscal year 2011, aims to cross the Rs.25 billion-mark in 2012.

Amway Corporation to commission its India manufacturing plant in 2014 - The Economic Times

---------- Post added at 09:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:17 PM ----------

*HAL prepares to manufacture Rafale combat jet in India*

State-run Hindustan Aeronautics Limited (HAL) is getting ready to progressively manufacture the Dassault Rafale combat jet that has apparently been chosen by the Indian Air Force (IAF) for its $10.4 billion order for 126 planes.

HAL officiating Chairman and Managing Director P.V. Deshmukh told India Strategic defence magazine (..:: India Strategic ::.. Home Page: The authoritative monthly on Defence and Strategic Affairs.) that the company had already earmarked its own land near Bangalore, where it is headquartered, to produce some of the aircraft's major components and integrate the overall aircraft and systems.

The first 18 aircraft would come in fly-away condition, within three years of signing of the contract and meanwhile, HAL would get the production tooling, expertise and technical know-how under transfer of technology from the French.

The remaining 108 aircraft would initially be progressively manufactured from SKD (semi-knocked-down) and CKD (completely knocked-down) kits. Gradually, HAL would start producing the fuselage and other parts from the raw materials. Dassault engineers would assist in technology transfer and production plants.

HAL has been preparing for the medium multi-role combat aircraft (MMRCA) project in terms of allocation of funds and organisational changes needed to launch and deliver the targets on time. Three phases have been earmarked for HAL's goalposts in manufacturing this highly-sophisticated aircraft.

Deshmukh, who was earlier managing director of HAL's MiG complex at Nasik, said that over the next 10 years, the Rafale project should generate business approximating $4-5 billion. "It is a huge project for us," he observed.

He disclosed that HAL already had Memorandums of Understanding (MoUs) with Dassault and engine-maker Snecma to produce some of the designated parts. "HAL has been preparing for the MMRCA project in terms of allocation of funds and organizational changes needed to launch and deliver the MMRCA project targets on time."

Separate divisions have been planned for the aircraft and engine of the MMRCA at Bangalore, and two locations have been shortlisted within the HAL estate there for setting up the airframe and engine divisions.

Pre-planning activities with respect to conceptual design of plant layout for the aircraft and engine production units are under progress. Accessory production has been planned at HAL divisions at Hyderabad, Lucknow and Korwa (Uttar Pradesh).

Deshmukh described the Rafale as a state-of-the-art multi-role combat aircraft capable of a wide range of missions such as air defence, air superiority, close air support, air-to-ground precision strikes, interdiction, maritime roles and nuclear strikes. It has an integrated suite of avionics, electronic sensors, AESA Radar and active/passive counter measures.

"HAL is the designated lead production agency for the airframe, aero-engine and systems integration of the aircraft. Out of the 126 aircraft,, 18 aircraft will be directly supplied by Dassault Aviation and 108 aircraft will be built at HAL in three phases. In the next four years, the Rafale aircraft deliveries would commence from HAL to the Indian Air Force as per the agreed schedule. HAL envisages a business volume of about Rs.20,000 to Rs.25,000 crores ($4-5 billion) in the MMRCA project over the next 10 years."

Deshmukh said that the offset requirement of the MMRCA programme being 50 percent of the foreign exchange content, HAL is also looking forward to active participation in this industrial effort up to around 30 per cent of the offset value.

HAL prepares to manufacture Rafale combat jet in India | Deccan Chronicle

MODS may delete if in inappropriate thread ...


----------



## Shaurya

*Oil imports: India-Iran work out rupee trade mechanism
*
MANGALORE: Indian and Iranian governments have worked out Rupee trade mechanism for payment of India's total crude imports from the latter in Rupees rather than convertible currency - the US Dollar normally used for such trade globally. The new mechanism is expected to be operational in two months. This arrangement comes in wake of American and European anti-nuclear sanctions that are increasingly disrupting Iran's economy. 

Anup K Pujari, Director General of Foreign Trade interacting with reporters on the sidelines of Karnataka: Export Vision 2020, exporters' convention organised by Federation of Indian Export Organisations (Southern region) here on Monday that a decision to denominate our trade in rupee terms was taken at a bilateral meeting of two countries as trade cannot be done using international currency. "It is not barter, but it is almost like barter," he said. 

Explaining the mechanism worked out, Anup Pujari said whatever oil India imports from Iran and for that oil whatever money India is supposed to pay, part of that amount will be retained in a bank in India. Thereafter, any Indian who exports to Iran need not have to bother about some US bank. Once (export) documents are negotiated, the designated Indian Bank, where the money will be kept, will pay the exporter the equivalent amount in Indian currency. 

Oil imports: India-Iran work out rupee trade mechanism - The Times of India


----------



## Splurgenxs

*India's January inflation at 6.55% down from 7.47% in December*

India&#8217;s annual rate of inflation for the month of January fell to a 25-month low of 6.55 per cent, giving fresh life to calls for an interest rate cut by the Reserve Bank of India.

The inflation rate also beat a forecast of 6.7 per cent.

Food inflation, which has a weightage of abfout 14 per cent in the Wholesale Price Index (WPI) fell to 2.25 per cent from 3.07 per cent in December 2011, primarily because of a good harvest for most food articles and a consequent drop in prices.

Core inflation, or non-food manufacturing inflation declined to 6.49 per cent from 7.44 per cent.

Fuel inflation was at 14.21% against 14.91%

Reacting to the inflation data, Finance Minister Pranab Mukherjee said the numbers &#8220;should have come down further&#8221; and that he was &#8220;still not comfortable&#8221;.

Nonetheless, the clamour of lower interest rates is bound to increase, as India Inc. has been demanding for some time, in light of the new numbers which show that both food and non-food inflation have declined, albeit marginally

While the lower numbers are partially the product of a higher based, they are bound to put pressure on the RBI to lower key rates in an effort to boost growth and productivity The RBI has already been facing calls for such cuts in the wake of lower advance estimates of GDP as well as lower core sector growth, both indicating a slowdown in the overall economy.

One of the reasons for the falling inflation rate is the high base rate &#8211; inflation had been in double for close to two years before November 2011 &#8211; and a tighter monetary policy has led to lower liquidity and inflation


----------



## Splurgenxs

*Sensex holds on to 18,000, Nifty takes 5,500*

Sensex has finally broken the pre down spiral mark of 18000.

Markets have gathered momentum with the benchmark indices trading with over 1.5% gains after a strong start. The Sensex traded 270 points higher at 18,118 and the Nifty index advanced 83 points to 5,499 at 1115 hours. The Sensex and Nifty are trading at the highest level since August 2011.

However, analysts advised caution going ahead because Indian markets have gone up too fast, too soon. The Sensex has rallied over 15% in the last six weeks.

"Markets may continue to go up for few more days though they are in an overbought territory. I would not advise fresh buying though investors can continue to hold their stocks. Traders should book profits once this trend is seen ending," Hormuz Maloo, Technical Analyst at Geojit BNP Paribas Securities told NDTV Profit.

Auto and capital goods stocks outperformed the broader indices. Tata Motors (6.4%) supported the auto index (3.5%). The company had beat profit expectations in the third quarter. Engineering and construction conglomerate L&T (4.72%) helped the capital goods index.

The BSE oil and gas index was the exception, falling 0.15% in an up market. That was on account of the underperformance of Reliance Industries shares that traded over 1% lower at Rs 839.80. Selling pressure was seen in the counter on reports that gas production from the KG-D6 basin may fall to an all-time low.

Only 5 stocks -RIL, HUL, NTPC, Reliance Power and HCL Tech- traded lower on the 50-stock Nifty index. 

The market breadth continued to be strong with 88% stocks rising on the broader BSE 500 index.

Strong gains across Asian markets supported Indian stocks. Global cues turned positive on hopes that Greece would soon implement cuts and reforms necessary to secure a bailout by March 20 to avoid a default. Japan's Nikkei index and Hong Kong's Hang Seng index traded with over 2% gains today.
Sensex holds on to 18,000, Nifty takes 5,500

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nitin Goyal

Crowning glory: IGI second best in world


New Delhi: Delhi's IGI airport has been ranked the second-best airport in the world for 2011 by the Airports Council International. The airport scored this distinction in the category of airports with 25-40 million passengers per annum. Last year, it had been ranked fourth in the same category.

The airport scored 4.72 of a possible 5 in the airport service quality index, coming 6th in the overall airport ranking for 2011. This is a massive jump for the airport which, before privatization in 2007, had scored 3.02 on the ASQ and did not manage a rank in the top 100.

Delhi International Airport (P) Ltd (DIAL) commended the efforts of agencies such as customs, immigration, CISF, airlines, concessionaires, housekeeping and other support staff for contributing to the image make-over for the airport.

DIAL's CEO I Prabhakara Rao said: "IGIA has come a long way in the last five years since we took over. We have ensured that quality has become a way of life not just with DIAL employees, but with all stakeholders of the IGI airport family. We are confident that all 30,000 plus members of the IGI airport family will continue to strive for excellence and we hope to improve our position even further in the coming years."

IGI airport handled a record number of 35 million passengers in 2011. The airport has an annual passenger capacity of over 60 million of which terminal 3 can alone handle 34 million passengers. The airport also handled over 6 lakh tonnes of cargo and over 3 lakh aircraft movements in 2011.

Airports Council International is the only global trade representative of airports with 580 members operating from 1,650 airports in 179 countries and territories.

Crowning glory: IGI second best in world - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kesang

India to produce record 250mn tonnes foodgrains: PM
15 Feb 15:33 pm IST


New Delhi: Prime Minister Manmohan Singh today expressed satisfaction as the country'sfoodgrains output is set to touch a record 250 million tonnes, exceeding the projected target, owing to efforts to increase production.
"Our farmers have done us proud again this year. ... but we still have a long way to go. ... we cannot afford to be complacent since demand of horticulture and animal products is increasing very rapidly and this will requiresome shift of area away from production of foodgrains.
"Therefore productivity in foodgrains has to go up handsomely," he said at a workshop atthe Rashtrapati Bhawan.
The workshop is the part of the initiative of President Pratibha Patil for enhancing farm productivity, especially in rainfed areas. A Committee of Governors constituted by the President has already met twice.
Besides Patil, today's meeting was attended by over 20 governors, eight Union ministers, five chief ministers and 37 vice-chancellors of agricultural universities.
The prime minister said foodgrains production will exceed the target by five million tonnes and cotton output at 34 million bales is a new record as per the latestestimates.
However, there was only 1% growth rate in food production in the country, against 2% required to meet India's grain requirement by 2020-21, he said.
The prime minister also pointed out distortions arising from pricing and subsidy regimes resulting into soil degradation.
He expressed concern over volatility in pricesof farm products.
"There is a big gap between farm gate and retail prices that the consumers pay. There is also volatility with prices being low after harvest. We need to address all this by reforming agricultural marketing systems and investing in supply chains," he said.
The prime minister stressed the need of private investment in marketing logistics, particularly in sub-sectors with perishable products, as well as in agricultural research areas like extension activities.
Singh called for a special focus on rainfed areas, where farm productivity continues to be low.
"Rainfed farming continues to be a gamble with nature and cases of distress continue tobe reported despite our efforts," he said, adding that productivity in rainfed areas, must be improved.
Rainfed farming account for about 60% of the country's total cropped area. It contributes more than 80% of the oilseeds and pulses grown in the country.
The prime minister also observed that a strong agriculture is necessary for food security and inclusive growth cannot be achieved in its true sense without providing livelihood security to the farmers.
Referring to the suggestions made by the three core groups, constituted by PMO, to look into agricultural issues, Singh said,"These groups have given their reports and Ministry of Food and Agriculture have examined them. I am told that most of the recommendations are acceptable and action on them has either already been taken or is underway."
Agriculture and allied sectors have grown at an estimated rate of 3.5% in the 11th Five-Year Plan (2007-12), compared to the growth rate of 2.4% in the previous plan period, he added.
The foodgrains production in 2010-11 crop year (July-June) stood at 244.78 million tonnes

http://www.firstpost.com/economy/india-to-produce-record-250mn-tonnes-foodgrains-pm-214147.html


----------



## Shaurya

Mythbuster said:


> India to produce record 250mn tonnes foodgrains: PM
> 15 Feb 15:33 pm IST
> 
> 
> New Delhi: Prime Minister Manmohan Singh today expressed satisfaction as the country'sfoodgrains output is set to touch a record 250 million tonnes, exceeding the projected target, owing to efforts to increase production.
> "Our farmers have done us proud again this year. ... but we still have a long way to go. ... we cannot afford to be complacent since demand of horticulture and animal products is increasing very rapidly and this will requiresome shift of area away from production of foodgrains.
> "Therefore productivity in foodgrains has to go up handsomely," he said at a workshop atthe Rashtrapati Bhawan.
> The workshop is the part of the initiative of President Pratibha Patil for enhancing farm productivity, especially in rainfed areas. A Committee of Governors constituted by the President has already met twice.
> Besides Patil, today's meeting was attended by over 20 governors, eight Union ministers, five chief ministers and 37 vice-chancellors of agricultural universities.
> The prime minister said foodgrains production will exceed the target by five million tonnes and cotton output at 34 million bales is a new record as per the latestestimates.
> However, there was only 1% growth rate in food production in the country, against 2% required to meet India's grain requirement by 2020-21, he said.
> The prime minister also pointed out distortions arising from pricing and subsidy regimes resulting into soil degradation.
> He expressed concern over volatility in pricesof farm products.
> "There is a big gap between farm gate and retail prices that the consumers pay. There is also volatility with prices being low after harvest. We need to address all this by reforming agricultural marketing systems and investing in supply chains," he said.
> The prime minister stressed the need of private investment in marketing logistics, particularly in sub-sectors with perishable products, as well as in agricultural research areas like extension activities.
> Singh called for a special focus on rainfed areas, where farm productivity continues to be low.
> "Rainfed farming continues to be a gamble with nature and cases of distress continue tobe reported despite our efforts," he said, adding that productivity in rainfed areas, must be improved.
> Rainfed farming account for about 60% of the country's total cropped area. It contributes more than 80% of the oilseeds and pulses grown in the country.
> The prime minister also observed that a strong agriculture is necessary for food security and inclusive growth cannot be achieved in its true sense without providing livelihood security to the farmers.
> Referring to the suggestions made by the three core groups, constituted by PMO, to look into agricultural issues, Singh said,"These groups have given their reports and Ministry of Food and Agriculture have examined them. I am told that most of the recommendations are acceptable and action on them has either already been taken or is underway."
> Agriculture and allied sectors have grown at an estimated rate of 3.5% in the 11th Five-Year Plan (2007-12), compared to the growth rate of 2.4% in the previous plan period, he added.
> The foodgrains production in 2010-11 crop year (July-June) stood at 244.78 million tonnes
> 
> India to produce record 250mn tonnes foodgrains: PM | Firstpost



Utilisation , not production is more important, anyways, good development

---------- Post added at 08:51 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:50 AM ----------

*India moves WTO against Turkey over cotton yarn import curbs*

India has moved the World Trade Organisation's (WTO) Dispute Settlement Body against Turkey over the latter's safeguard measures on cotton yarn imports.

According to the WTO Web site, &#8220;On February 13, India requested consultations with Turkey under the dispute settlement system concerning&#8221; the issue.

Explaining the procedure the WTO said, &#8220;The request for consultations formally initiates a dispute in the WTO.&#8221;

&#8220;Consultations give the parties an opportunity to discuss the matter and to find a satisfactory solution without proceeding further with litigation. After 60 days, if consultations have failed to resolve the dispute, the complainant may request adjudication by a panel,&#8221; it added.

Confirming the development, Commerce Ministry sources told Business Line that Turkey's safeguard measures have &#8216;adversely affected' India's cotton yarn shipments to that country since July 2008.

Safeguard measures, allowed under the WTO norms, are duties imposed temporarily by a country to protect the local industry from a sudden import surge.

But India claims that Turkey's measures are &#8216;inconsistent' with WTO's safeguard norms. Turkey also &#8220;failed to respond to India's earlier requests to withdraw these measures,&#8221; the sources said.

Turkey had initially imposed the safeguard measures on cotton yarn imports for a three-year period from July 15, 2008.

India's cotton yarn exports to Turkey then fell from $197 million in 2007 to $141 million in 2008 and further to $47 million in 2009. Though it rose to $125 million in 2010, it is much lesser than the 2007 level, the sources said.

Owing to the safeguard measures expiring in July 2011, Turkey initiated a review on June 11, 2011, to consider extending its period.

The sources said Turkey then chose to impose provisional safeguard measures on the item on August 4, 2011, with retrospective effect from July 15, 2011, &#8220;without making a proper determination as required by the WTO norms&#8221;.

India claims that it is not permissible to impose provisional measures while undertaking a review for extension, adding that imposition of such provisional measures during an original investigation is allowed only in &#8216;critical circumstances'.

Following the review, Turkey decided on January 28, 2012, to extend the safeguard measure for three years till July 14, 2014, they said.

Also, these measures were applied retrospectively from July 15, 2011, they said, adding that the WTO norms on safeguards do not allow such measures to be applied retrospectively.

The Ministries of Commerce and Textiles as well as the cotton textiles export promotion body &#8216;TEXPROCIL' had in August 2011 informed Turkey about the &#8220;legal inconsistencies&#8221; of their safeguard measures, the sources said.

While imposing the safeguard duty, Turkey had cited a fall in employment in the local industry and an increase in the market share of such imports in the country. Later, Turkey had waived the safeguard duty for some developing countries as they had not exported as much as India did to that country.

Business Line : Industry & Economy / Agri-biz : India moves WTO against Turkey over cotton yarn import curbs


----------



## illusion8

*Adani's plan $10-bn coalmine, railroad project in Australia*

Sydney, Feb 14 (IANS) India's Adani Group has hit the Australian headlines with their $10-billion mega plan to build Queensland state's largest coalmine, a 500-km railroad, a new township and even a Greenfield airport.

According to sources, chairman Gautam Adani was in Queensland, in the north-east of this country, last weekend to finalise various acquisitions and infrastructure projects that are associated with the planned coalmine and railroad.

Towards this end, the group had already acquired what is called the Carmichael Coal Project with 7.8 billion tonnes reserves. The Galilee Basin in central queensland, where the project is located, has a mine life of 100 years, the group said.

As per estimates, the cost of constructing the coalmine would be about $6.5 billion and when production touches optimal level, it will produce some 60 million tonnes of coal per year -- mainly for exports to India.

"The initial output of 2 million tonnes per annum in 2014 will increase to deliver a maximum of 60 million tonnes from 2022," the group Web site says, adding: "The exported coal from the project will predominantly service the Indian domestic power market."

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## StingRoy

India&rsquo;s consumer spending to soar to $3.6 trillion - The Times of India

NEW DELHI: India's consumer spending is likely to expand nearly four times to $3.6 trillion by 2020, fuelled by economic growth and rising household incomes, a new study said Thursday. 

Consumer expenditure in India is set to increase 3.6 times from $991 billion in 2010, at an annual rate of 14 percent, the Boston Consulting Group and Confederation of Indian Industry ( CII) report said. 

The BCG-CII report said India continues to "march along a robust growth path despite the current global economic environment." 

"Consumer spending in India will continue to roar, but the firms that try to capture it have to work hard. India is a big, growing consumer market, but not an easy one," said Abheek Singhi a partner in BCG and an author of the report. 

Food, housing, consumer durables, transport and communication are expected to remain the main categories of consumer spending, the report said. 

By 2020, India's share of global consumption would have more than doubled to 5.8 percent, from the current 2.7 per cent, the report said. 

The government expects India's economy to expand by 6.9 percent in this financial year to March -- its slowest pace in three years -- down from 8.4 per cent growth last year. 

Growth in Asia's third-largest economy has slowed due to relentless interest rate hikes last year, a stumbling global economy and economic reform gridlock, analysts say. 

Analysts are betting on retail and financial services sector growth, as India's 1.2 billion people move towards a more Western-style consumer economy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## prabhakar

*
Now movies to promote Incredible India abroad*

NEW DELHI: Bollywood movies have for long popularised foreign destinations in India and now the same tool will be used to promote Indian destinations among foreign travellers and filmmakers. 

The Ministry of Information and Broadcasting and Ministry of Tourism Thursday signed a Memorandum of Understanding (MoU) to enhance the reach of Incredible India through cinema with the aim of increasing inbound flow of tourists by five million over the next four years. 

The MoU was signed in the presence of Minister for Information and Broadcasting Ambika Soni and Minister for Tourism Subodh Kant Sahai. 

The MoU will provide an impetus to frame policies and guidelines for facilitating shooting of international films in India and promote the country as a destination for filming movies. 

"Movies have played a big role in making destinations known... We will work with states for single-window permission so that movie makers find it easy to get permissions for shooting," Sahai said. 

Tourism ministry official said that the MoU is expected to increase foreign tourists footfall in the country from 0.6 per cent to one per cent by the end of 12th Five Year plan and that India can register 11.37 million foreign tourist arrivals by 2016 compared to 6.29 million in 2011.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

^^^ excellent move, indirectly these movies have already been a major attraction and projection of soft power now this is going to be actively channeled.


----------



## luckych

*Indian IT cos employ over 1 lakh people in US*

Indian companies have invested more than $26 billion in the US in the last five years and the IT companies employ more than one lakh people in that country, New Delhis top diplomat in Washington has said.

*Indian companies are now contributing strongly to local State economies in the US with a presence in 43 states and having invested over $26 billion in the last five years in several key areas of the economy, in manufacturing as also in services, the Indian Ambassador to the US, Ms Nirupama Rao, said yesterday.*

Indias IT industry has in particular been a strong player in establishing value-based mutually beneficial partnerships, Ms Rao said in her address to Harvards Kennedy School of Government, India-South Asia Programme.

*As per our estimates, Indian IT companies employ over 100,000 people in the US and the Indian IT industry supports over 280,000 jobs indirectly out of which about 200,000 are with US residents, she said.*

Ms Rao said the steady growth of the Indian economy has not only helped improve the living standards of its own people, but has also opened up new opportunities to expand mutually beneficial economic and commercial ties with the US.

Goods, services trade

*Two-way trade in goods and services continues to grow steadily reaching over $100 billion last year. The US businesses are becoming strong partners in Indias economic growth story; and Indian businesses are creating value, wealth and jobs in the United States, she said.*

In order to continue on the high growth trajectory, India will need to invest more than $1 trillion in the coming years in building a world-class infrastructure that could cater to the demands of a billion plus population and ensure the availability of clean sources of energy, including nuclear energy, to fuel such growth.

Noting that the civil nuclear initiative has become a symbol of India-US transformed relationship and was welcomed by both sides, she said there are immense opportunities for US companies in this sector and Indian and US companies are already engaged in a discussion to take the cooperation forward in this crucial sector.

On its part, the Government of India is committed to providing a level-playing field for all its international partners, she reiterated.

Business Line : Industry & Economy / Economy :

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shaurya

^^^ still they cry for stealing jobs....  thanx to amreeki media


----------



## Shaurya

*German institutions call on India to expand engagement in research and development
*







To coincide with the Year of Germany in India and its theme &#8220;Germany and India 2011-2012: Infinite Opportunities,&#8221; four German institutions will be coming together during the months of February and March to strengthen and expand research and development collaboration between the two countries.

While the German Academic Exchange Service (DAAD) will tour India to tell Indian scholars about the opportunities in Germany for them to conduct research or earn a degree, the German Research Foundation will exhibit outstanding examples of life science research collaborations between the two countries.

The Humboldt Foundation has organised a networking conference for India-based research alumni of German research organisations, and Fraunhofer, the final organisation involved in the project, will present an award for the nationwide business case competition in the field of sustainable transport for large Indian cities from February 18 to 26.

In addition to this, 18 German universities, research, and funding institutions will present their Master and PhD programs in New Delhi, Hyderabad, and Chennai. Organised by the DAAD, the Expo will provide Indian scholars with the opportunity to meet with German representatives face-to-face.

Similarly, an event running parallel to the aforementioned Expo, &#8220;Dialogues in the Life Sciences&#8221; will present cutting-edge research projects from the field in New Delhi, Hyderabad and Pune from February 20 to 24.

Talks will be given by researchers who have already successfully collaborated with German and/or Indian colleagues and offer perspective on creating effective joint international projects.

On March 29-30, the Alexander von Humboldt Foundation will host a conference in Gurgaon, Haryana for approximately 60 research alumni from major German research organisations. Indian academics who have spent time working in Germany will be a part of the launch of a cross-organisational network of research alumni in India with the theme &#8220;New Frontiers: Shifting Trends in the Global Research Landscape and their Impact on Researchers' Career Patterns.&#8221;

The Hindu : Cities / Delhi : Face to face


----------



## Shaurya

*India's NMDC scouting for further mineral acquisitions*

India's largest iron ore miner, NMDC Ltd, fresh from acquiring a 50% stake in Legacy Iron Ore (ASX: LCY) has its sights on further mineral acquisitions in Australia, Brazil and Mozambique. 

Chairman of NMDC, N. K. Nanda said it was undertaking due diligence on Minemaker's (ASX:MAK) Wonarah Phosphate Project, after signing an MOU with Minemakers. 
The agreement is to look for a pathway to development of the Wonarah project in the Northern Territory.

NMDC and Minemakers are aiming to jointly develop the Wonarah project, one of the largest underdeveloped phosphate deposits in Australia with estimated reserves of 1.26 billion tonnes, at an average phosphate content of 12%.
The combined investments by NMDC and Minemakers for development of the reserves had previously been estimated at $1 billion, which is well within NMDC's cash reserves.

NMDC has a cash pile of $3.6 billion.

Nanda was quoted as saying, &#8220;once it is over, we may go ahead with the acquisition process.&#8221;

NMDC has indicated it was seeking an extension of its exclusive negotiating agreement with Minemakers to acquire a 50% stake in its Wonarah phosphate deposits.

NMDC said "we expect the company to complete the exercise in a few more weeks and would hope that Minemakers would agree to an extension of the exclusive agreement." 

The state-run miner is looking to meet its own requirements and ensure raw material security for the country's steel and fertilizer industries.

India's NMDC scouting for further mineral acquisitions - Proactiveinvestors (AU)

---------- Post added at 10:51 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:49 AM ----------

*Nissan India to double car exports*






&#8220;We are currently running on a production capacity of 2 lakh units at our plant in Chennai. By the end of March we will increase that to 4 lakh units,&#8221; Nissan Motor India Managing Director and CEO Kiminobu Tokuyama said in Kolkata on Friday.

The company, which had a 1 percent share of the Indian auto market by the end of January this year and said it will sell 35 to 40 thousand cars in India for the current fiscal, aims to touch the 1 lakh sales figure for the domestic market by the 2013-14 financial year.

The excess production capacity, which will amount to over 3 lakhs units per annum from March, will continue to be used for Nissan&#8217;s exports to Europe, Africa and the Middle-East, however the sales in the domestic market shall remain the company&#8217;s first priority, Tokuyama said.


New Small Car

The top exec, speaking to reporters at the launch of Chandrani Nissan, the company&#8217;s first dealership in West Bengal, also said that Nissan is working on an offering for the entry level small car segment that would compete with likes of Maruti Alto.

&#8220;We are working on a car for what we like to call the &#8216;entry price segment&#8217;. The car is in the conceptualisation stage,&#8221; he said, adding that it would sell at a price lower than the company&#8217;s cheapest offering in India, the Micra, that is priced over Rs 4 lakh.

Earlier, Nissan had announced plans to develop an ultra-low-cost car for the Indian market, purportedly to compete with the Tata Nano, in collaboration with its French partner Renault SA and had formed a strategic alliance with the country&#8217;s No. 2 two-wheeler maker Bajaj Auto.

However, the outlook for such a car had appeared bleak especially after Bajaj unveiled its own ultra-low cost vehicle RE60 in January at the New Delhi Auto Expo even though it said that production of car could involve Nissan and Renault.

When asked about the status of the car and the partnership, Nissan officials on Friday dodged the questions, maintaining that the RE60 was a Bajaj vehicle and refusing to elaborate on the status of their alliance.


Evalia by December

The company however said its partnership with Ashok Leyland, India's second-biggest commercial vehicle maker, was &#8220;very successful&#8221; and Nissan was &#8220;very satisfied&#8221; with the 2008 joint venture that launched its first vehicle last year in September.

&#8220;Our first light commercial vehicle Dost has been a great success and has exceeded our sales targets. The next vehicle from that partnership, Evalia, will be launched in third quarter of the coming fiscal,&#8221; Tokuyama said.

Unveiled in the Delhi Auto Expo, the towering seven-seater multi-purpose vehicle (MPV) with sliding doos will go into production by the end of August and will compete with cars such as the Toyota Innova, he said.


Electric Vehicle

Speaking on Nissan&#8217;s plans of bringing to India the highly successful electric vehicle Leaf, that was also showcased at the auto show in Delhi, Tokuyama said that the company was ready but the right kind of infrastructure development and government support was needed.

&#8220;Electric vehicles are expensive to make. And without the right kind of government support in the form of tax incentives and infrastructure such as charging stations, they will not work here,&#8221; he said, adding that the company had already conducted feasibility tests for the vehicle in India.

Nissan, which has been one of the most aggressive proponents of pure electric vehicles in the auto industry globally, said it was hopeful that the Indian auto industry body SIAM&#8217;s talks with the government would bear fruit soon.

Media reports on Friday said that after over a year of discussions, the final roadmap for fostering a domestic electric and hybrid vehicle industry is likely to be unveiled by the Government in April, just missing the 2012-13 Annual Budget.

Nissan India to double car exports


----------



## Shaurya

*Dosa Plaza: How Prem Ganapathy built Rs 30 crore empire with seed capital of just Rs 1000*

A very inspirational story.... 

A class X passout with no particular skill set, I was lured to Mumbai, only to be robbed. It was an inauspicious start to my entrepreneurial journey, but it turned out for the best. 

I belonged to a poor family from Nagalapuram in Tamil Nadu's Tuticorin district and had to abandon my dreams of higher studies to support my parents and seven siblings. I headed for Chennai, but only managed odd jobs, which fetched around Rs 250 a month that I'd send back home. 

One day, an acquaintance offered me a job promising a salary of Rs 1,200 per month in Mumbai. I knew my parents would never approve of my decision to shift base, so I left for Mumbai without informing them. It was 1990 and I was just 17 years old. The acquaintance robbed me off the Rs 200 I had, leaving me stranded at Bandra. 

I hardly understood the language and did not know anyone in the city, but returning wasn't an option since I was penniless. So I did the only thing I could: I decided to stay on and try my luck. 

The very next day I got a job washing dishes at a local bakery at Mahim for a salary of Rs 150 a month. The good bit was that I could sleep at the bakery itself. In the next two years, I picked up odd jobs at various restaurants and tried to save as much as possible. 

In 1992, I managed to save up enough to start my own food business, selling idlis and dosas. I rented a handcart for about Rs 150 and ploughed in another Rs 1,000 to buy utensils, a stove and basic ingredients, and set up shop on the street opposite the Vashi train station. 



The same year, I brought in two of my brothers, Murugan and Paramashivan, who were younger than me by two and four years, respectively, to help with the business. We were very particular about quality and cleanliness, and unlike the people running other roadside eateries, we were very well-dressed and wore caps. 

I got the recipes for dosas and the sambhar from my native place, which attracted a lot of customers. Soon enough, the business was booming and we were generating a net profit of around Rs 20,000 every month. 

We even managed to rent out a small space at Vashi, which doubled as our living quarters and a makeshift kitchen, where we would prepare all the ingredients and masala every day. 

However, it wasn't smooth sailing. We faced the risk of the cart being seized by the municipal authorities as handcart foodstalls do not get licences to ply their trade. 

In fact, our cart was seized several times and I had to pay a fine to have it released. Thankfully, the harassment ended when we saved enough to open a restaurant. 

Dosa Plaza: How Prem Ganapathy built Rs 30 crore empire with seed capital of just Rs 1000 - The Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Splurgenxs

*Sensex target revised up to 20,800 after rally: CLSA*

Two months is a long time for equity markets. In December, brokerage firm Credit Lyonnais Securities (CLSA) had said that the Sensex could fall to 11,000-12,000 levels. Now, it has raised its Sensex target to 20,800 from 18,500 levels. 

The big fear in December was the sharp depreciation in the rupee. CLSA had said that the rupee may decline further to 60 levels against the US dollar if the RBI failed to defend the exchange rate.

However, a surge of liquidity since the beginning of 2012 has led to dramatic reversal in fortunes of Indian markets and the rupee. Indian markets have rallied over 20% backed by a surge of foreign liquidity. Since the beginning of 2012, the FIIs have infused a total of Rs 24,225 crore ($4 billion) into Indian stocks.

It is not only India which has witnessed an upsurge in investment, equity funds focused on all emerging markets put together have seen an inflow of over $19 billion in 2012.

The brokerage firm says that the strong performance is likely to continue on the back of liquidity. Initial signs of policy level improvement is visible, CLSA adds.
Sensex target revised up to 20,800 after rally: CLSA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lamlap

*Fitch Says The risk of default is &#8220;extremely high&#8221; for 20 percent of Indian company this year*

Feb. 22 (Bloomberg) -- The risk of default is &#8220;extremely high&#8221; for 20 percent of Indian company foreign-currency convertible bonds due this year, according to Fitch Ratings Ltd.

Another 17 percent of the debt may be restructured, mostly by extending maturities, Amey Joshi, a Mumbai-based analyst at Fitch, wrote in a report dated yesterday. Investor recoveries may be low in the event of a default, he wrote.



Fitch Says 20% of Indian Convertibles at Risk of Default in 2012 - Businessweek


----------



## lamlap

*India To Revise FY12 Fiscal Deficit Upwards To 5.7%*

(RTTNews.com) - In the forthcoming budget, the Finance Ministry is likely to revise the fiscal deficit to 5.7 percent to six per cent for the current fiscal year and may estimate the fiscal deficit of around five percent for the fiscal 2012-13, reports said.

India To Revise FY12 Fiscal Deficit Upwards To 5.7%


----------



## lamlap

*India GDP growth slump to a three-year low of 6.9% in 2011 *

The Hindu : GDP growth scaled down to 6.9 %


----------



## Nakki Nair

You are just itching for another ban aren't you? You sneaky little lamlap


----------



## illusion8

*India promises level playing field to US nuclear firms*

Noting that India will need to invest more than $1 trillion on infrastructure to continue on the high growth trajectory, New Delhi has promised US companies a level playing field, including in the area of nuclear energy.

"In order to continue on the high growth trajectory, India will need to invest more than $1 trillion in the coming years in building a world class infrastructure that could cater to the demands of a billion plus population," Indian ambassador to the US Nirupama Rao said here Friday.

"A vital input to achieving the ambitious growth targets that we have set for ourselves would be energy," she said in a wide ranging talk on "An India-US Partnership with people at its core" at the Harvard's Kennedy School of Government, India-South Asia Programme.

Noting that that nuclear energy could help India meet its energy requirements in an environmentally sustainable manner Rao said: "There are immense opportunities for US companies in this sector" and "on its part, the Government of India is committed to provide a level playing field for all our international partners."

Describing growing economic partnership as "another central driver of our relations," Rao noted a number of US firms are capitalising on the large pool of skilled engineers, scientists and researchers in India.

"*Two-way trade in goods and services continues to grow steadily reaching over $100 billion last year. *The US businesses are becoming strong partners in India's economic growth story; and Indian businesses are creating value, wealth and jobs in the United States," she said.

Indian companies are now contributing strongly to local State economies in the US with a presence in 43 States and having invested over $26 billion in the last 5 years in several key areas of the economy, in manufacturing as also in services, Rao said.

India's IT industry has in particular been a strong player in establishing value based mutually beneficial partnerships, she said noting Indian IT companies employ an estimated over 100,000 people in the US and the Indian IT industry supports over 280,000 jobs indirectly out of which about 200,000 are with US residents.

Noting that India-US "strategic partnership has global significance," Rao said: "Our leaders have laid out a strategic vision for one of the defining partnerships of the 21st Century. Our task is to advance this partnership, and impart it with further meaning and substance."


----------



## IndoCarib

AFP: India growth could accelerate to 8% next year: panel

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AerospaceEngineer

Revenues (most recent) by country

Trillion

1. United States = 2.09 
2. China = 1.64 
3. Japan = 1.63
4. Germany = 1.39
5. France = 1.24
6. Italy = 0.94
7. United Kingdom = 0.92
8. Canada =0.6
9. Spain = 0.51
10. Brazil =0.46





#22. India = 0.17




Budget revenues statistics - countries compared - NationMaster


----------



## Kevrai

AerospaceEngineer said:


> Revenues (most recent) by country
> 
> Trillion
> 
> 1. United States = 2.09
> 2. China = 1.64
> 3. Japan = 1.63
> 4. Germany = 1.39
> 5. France = 1.24
> 6. Italy = 0.94
> 7. United Kingdom = 0.92
> 8. Canada =0.6
> 9. Spain = 0.51
> 10. Brazil =0.46
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #22. India = 0.17
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Budget revenues statistics - countries compared - NationMaster



silly chinaman...according to the link u posted, china is at # 5

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sss112

Kevrai said:


> silly chinaman...according to the link u posted, china is at # 5



Facts don't matter to these idiots mate.

And you are telling him he's not even good at Ctrl+C and Ctrl+V? So much for high IQ.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## lamlap

*Indias fiscal deficit is among highest in growth markets*

Feb 23, 2012

The Indian governments overall fiscal deficit (centre and states) is one of the highest among growth markets, said Goldman Sachs in a recent report (see chart below). The brokerage estimated the overall deficit at 9 percent of GDP for the financial year ending March 2012, driven largely by a slump in tax revenues and a large increase in fuel subsidies.

Why India&#8217;s fiscal deficit is among highest in growth markets | Firstpost







---------- Post added at 12:46 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:43 AM ----------

*Fiscal Deficit: India's current account deficit; a major concern:*

Fiscal Deficit: India's current account deficit; a major concern: Mecklai - Moneycontrol.com -


----------



## IndoCarib

India's forex reserves rise to $293.44 bln: RBI | Reuters

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

India's FY12 GDP growth revised to 7.1% - Rediff.com Business


----------



## Shaurya

chinese trolls chinese trolls chinese all the way, 

With such IQ , may I ask , why they always fail!!! 

Hey!! chinese trolls .... 

---------- Post added at 01:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:15 AM ----------

*Indian economy may grow at 8 percent in 2012-13: Rangarajan*

New Delhi : India&#8217;s economy may grow at 7.1 percent this financial year and inch up to 8 percent next fiscal if the global environment turns favourable, chairman of the Prime Minister&#8217;s Economic Advisory Council C. Rangarajan said Wednesday.
&#8220;We might be able to achieve 8 percent growth on our esteem, if the world environment is favourable,&#8221; Rangarajan told reporters here after releasing the Review of the Economy 2011-12.
The council has pegged gross domestic product growth at 7.1 percent for 2011-12, marginally higher than the 6.9 percent growth projected in the advance estimate early this month by the Central Statistical Organisation (CSO).
Inflation is estimated to come down to 6.5 percent by the end of the current financial year and ease further in the range of 5-6 percent in 2012-13.
&#8220;Headline inflation has shown a decline since November 2011 and more strongly in January 2012. It is projected to be around 6.5 percent at the end of March 2012. Both monetary and other public policies seem to have had the desired effect,&#8221; Rangarajan said.
This year&#8217;s projected GDP growth is substantially down from the budgetary target of around nine percent, and 8.4 percent expansion registered in the previous year.
High interest rates, fragile global economic conditions and the government&#8217;s inability to push through key reforms have stunted growth.
The growth in the agriculture and construction sectors is projected to remain higher than the advance estimates released early this month by the CSO, Rangarajan said.
The council has pegged farm sector growth at three percent, compared to 2.5 percent growth projected in the advance estimate.
A record output of rice and wheat on the back of good monsoon and strong growth in horticulture and animal husbandry segments are likely to push upward the agricultural sector growth.
The farm sector has grown by seven percent in 2010-11.
The manufacturing sector is expected to grow by 3.9 percent while construction segment is expected to expand by 6.2 percent.
&#8220;Manufacturing and construction have been sluggish during the first three quarters of 2011-12. This may show improvement in the fourth quarter,&#8221; Rangarajan said.
Strong growth in the services sector will continue with overall growth estimated at 9.4 percent for the fiscal ending March 31, 2012.
Investment activity has slowed down and as a result the gross fixed capital formation for 2011-12 has slipped to 29.3 percent, a decline of almost four percentage points over the last four years, said Rangarajan, a former governor of the Reserve Bank of India (RBI).
Rangarajan said the fiscal deficit was likely to expand beyond the budgeted estimate of 4.6 percent of GDP, mainly because of increased spending on subsidies, especially on refined petroleum products.
&#8220;The government must strive to contain and improve the efficacy of subsidies vis-Ã -vis the development needs that need to be carved out of the union budget,&#8221; the PM advisory council said in the review, emphasising on the need for fiscal consolidation.

Hill Post Indian economy may grow at 8 percent in 2012-13: Rangarajan | Hill Post

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jon Snow

24 FEB, 2012, 07.30PM IST, PTI 
Delhi government to build 72,000 low-cost flats for slum dwellers in next 2 years

NEW DELHI: The Delhi government has decided to construct 72,000 low-cost flats in next two years for allotment among slum dwellers and economically weaker section, in tune with its plan to make the national capital slum-free. 

Top officials involved in the mega housing project said the ground work for construction of the low-cost flats has already been started and agencies involved in it have been told to expedite process of various clearances. 

Delhi government's premier infrastructure agency DSIIDC will implement the project which has been conceived as part of government's ambitious goal of making the city slum-free in next three to four years, they said. "We have set a target of completing the construction within next two years," said a top official of DSIIDC. 

The Delhi State Industrial Infrastructure Development Corporation (DSIIDC) has already completed construction of 9,660 flats in Narela, Dwarka, Bhorgarh under the JNNURM scheme and another 5,184 flats are likely to be completed very soon. 

The officials said the process of selecting the beneficiaries for around 15,000 flats was underway. They said people who have settled in a slum or jhughi jhopri cluster not later than March 31, 2007 will be eligible to get allotment of the low-cost houses. 

In her annual address to top officials earlier this week, Dikshit had identified providing roof to slum-dwellers as one of the three major priority areas for her government for the coming financial year. The government earlier this month had started allotment of around 2,200 low-cost flats to industrial workers. 

In the first batch, a total of 115 industrial workers were given allotment letters of flats built at Narela area of North West Delhi. The DSIIDC has built the flats on 'no loss no profit'. The flats have been built under Rajiv Gandhi Housing scheme for industrial workers. The remaining 2,114 flats will be alloted within next six months.

Officials said Government would make available hospitals, schools, shopping complexes and bus services in the areas where low-cost flats are coming up. 

Meanwhile, Industries Minister Ramakant Goswami visited the construction site of low cost flats at Pootkhurd area of West Delhi where a total of 14,200 houses are being built. 

Chief Managing Director of DSIIDC Chetan B Sanghi, who accompanied Goswami, said as per the Master Plan of Delhi 2021, the city would require to construct 75,000 low cost flats every year to provide roof to the EWS families. 

He said contract has been awarded for construction of another 4,560 houses at Tikri Kalan while tender for construction of another 8,420 flats is being initiated. Preparation of the detailed project report for construction of another 4,000 houses is underway, he said. 

Goswami said government would start allotment of around 14,000 houses from April. Sanghi said DSIIDC has submitted a proposal to the Centre for construction of transit accommodation for migrant workers. 

A proposal to construct accommodation for 20,000 people has already been submitted to the Centre while another proposal for construction of transit accommodation for around 52,020 people will be submitted soon, Sanghi said.


Delhi government to build 72,000 low-cost flats for slum dwellers in next 2 years - The Economic Times


----------



## Splurgenxs

*BSNL launches 3 tablets, lowest model priced at Rs 3,250*

with the cheapest model costing a mere Rs 3,250, making a quiet entry into the increasingly competitive market for the hand-held computers. 

Recently, Datawind, promoted by a Canadian India, had made a much-publicised entry into the market in a tie-up with the government to provide cheap networking devices 'Aakash', priced at Rs 2,250 for students.

The three tablets launched by BSNL are priced at Rs 3,250, Rs 10,999 and Rs 13,500. Two of them come with 7-inch resistive screen with Android 2.3 operating system, while the third comes with an 8-inch touchscreen, a BSNL official said.

Made by Noida-based Pantel, these tablets will be sold with discounted data plans from BSNL, sources said. 

According to Pantel, the T-PAD IS701R has 1GHz processor and 256M RAM and is wi-fi enabled. The built-in 2GB memory can be expanded by up to 32GB.

The second model T-Pad WS704C has 512MB DDRIII RAM and can be connected to TV through HDMI.

The costliest model, T-PAD WS802C is powered by a 1.2GHz processor and 512MB DDRIII RAM and also has a built-in Global Position System.
BSNL launches 3 tablets, lowest model priced at Rs 3,250


----------



## lamlap

*The PMEACs forecast for FY13 has pegged the number at a range of 7.5% to 8%. Last year they began at 9% went down to 8.5% then to 8.2% and finally at 7.1%. Will that be a similar story in terms of direction this year as well? *


----------



## lamlap

*CLSA forecasts India GDP at 6.3% for FY13*

CLSA forecasts GDP at 6.3% for FY13; No rate cut in March - CNBC-TV18 -

bad news


----------



## Shaurya

lamlap said:


> *CLSA forecasts India GDP at 6.3% for FY13*
> 
> CLSA forecasts GDP at 6.3% for FY13; No rate cut in March - CNBC-TV18 -
> 
> bad news



Bad news indeed, for chinese trolls and uncivilized jerks like you.... 

*Indian economy may grow at 8 percent in 2012-13: Rangarajan*

New Delhi : India&#8217;s economy may grow* at 7.1 percent this financial year and inch up to 8 percent next fiscal* if the global environment turns favourable, chairman of the Prime Minister&#8217;s Economic Advisory Council C. Rangarajan said Wednesday.
&#8220;We might be able to achieve 8 percent growth on our esteem, if the world environment is favourable,&#8221; Rangarajan told reporters here after releasing the Review of the Economy 2011-12.
The council has pegged gross domestic product growth at 7.1 percent for 2011-12, marginally higher than the 6.9 percent growth projected in the advance estimate early this month by the Central Statistical Organisation (CSO).
Inflation is estimated to come down to 6.5 percent by the end of the current financial year and ease further in the range of 5-6 percent in 2012-13.
&#8220;Headline inflation has shown a decline since November 2011 and more strongly in January 2012. It is projected to be around 6.5 percent at the end of March 2012. Both monetary and other public policies seem to have had the desired effect,&#8221; Rangarajan said.
This year&#8217;s projected GDP growth is substantially down from the budgetary target of around nine percent, and 8.4 percent expansion registered in the previous year.
High interest rates, fragile global economic conditions and the government&#8217;s inability to push through key reforms have stunted growth.
The growth in the agriculture and construction sectors is projected to remain higher than the advance estimates released early this month by the CSO, Rangarajan said.
The council has pegged farm sector growth at three percent, compared to 2.5 percent growth projected in the advance estimate.
A record output of rice and wheat on the back of good monsoon and strong growth in horticulture and animal husbandry segments are likely to push upward the agricultural sector growth.
The farm sector has grown by seven percent in 2010-11.
The manufacturing sector is expected to grow by 3.9 percent while construction segment is expected to expand by 6.2 percent.
&#8220;Manufacturing and construction have been sluggish during the first three quarters of 2011-12. This may show improvement in the fourth quarter,&#8221; Rangarajan said.
Strong growth in the services sector will continue with overall growth estimated at 9.4 percent for the fiscal ending March 31, 2012.
Investment activity has slowed down and as a result the gross fixed capital formation for 2011-12 has slipped to 29.3 percent, a decline of almost four percentage points over the last four years, said Rangarajan, a former governor of the Reserve Bank of India (RBI).
Rangarajan said the fiscal deficit was likely to expand beyond the budgeted estimate of 4.6 percent of GDP, mainly because of increased spending on subsidies, especially on refined petroleum products.
&#8220;The government must strive to contain and improve the efficacy of subsidies vis-Ã -vis the development needs that need to be carved out of the union budget,&#8221; the PM advisory council said in the review, emphasising on the need for fiscal consolidation.

Hill Post Indian economy may grow at 8 percent in 2012-13: Rangarajan | Hill Post


----------



## lamlap

*India Big Mouth target misses all the time, we don't believe you*

The PMEACs forecast for FY13 has pegged the number at a range of 7.5% to 8%. Last year they began at 9% went down to 8.5% then to 8.2% and finally at 7.1%. Will that be a similar story in terms of direction this year as well?


----------



## lamlap

*India Most Disappointing in BRIC: Goldman Sachs Chairman*

"India has the risk of a balance of payments crisis. They shouldn't raise people's hopes of FDI and then in a week say, 'we're only joking'," O'Neill said. "India's inability to raise its share of global FDI is very disappointing," he added.

India's record in terms of productivity, Foreign Direct Investment (FDI) and reform has been the most disappointing in BRIC, according to Jim O'Neil, the Chairman of Goldman Sachs 

India Most Disappointing in BRIC: Goldman Sachs Chairman - International Business Times

---------- Post added at 08:39 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:37 AM ----------

*India's deficit threatens to explode*

Mumbai: India's budget deficit reached 92.3 per cent of the fiscal-year target in the nine months through December, imperilling the government's aim of reining in the gap. 

Finance Minister Pranab Mukherjee has said cutting the deficit is a serious challenge.

gulfnews : India&#39;s deficit threatens to explode


----------



## angeldemon_007

> India Big Mouth target misses all the time, we don't believe you


I hope you know that these predictions are never accurate. Every financila organisation have their own formula and accordingly they predict the economy. Its like telling the future, its never true but somebody's prediction will hit the target. Everybody predicted Indian economy will do much better and you know why everyone is upset ? Its because everybody needs Indian economy to do much better even for China, it will do only good if Indian economy do much better as both of them wants the trade between India and China increase.


----------



## lamlap

angeldemon_007 said:


> I hope you know that these predictions are never accurate. Every financila organisation have their own formula and accordingly they predict the economy. Its like telling the future, its never true but somebody's prediction will hit the target. Everybody predicted Indian economy will do much better and you know why everyone is upset ? Its because everybody needs Indian economy to do much better even for China, it will do only good if Indian economy do much better as both of them wants the trade between India and China increase.



No, India Gov Big mouth, China gov is humble, hard working 

We Chinese Gov predicted 2008 GDP = 8%, Final Result = 9%
We Chinese Gov predicted 2009 GDP = 8%, Final Result = 9.1%
We Chinese Gov predicted 2010 GDP = 9%, Final Result = 10.3%
We Chinese Gov predicted 2011 GDP = 8.5%, Final Result = 9.3%

---------- Post added at 09:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:08 PM ----------

* India GDP growth may fall below 6.9% in 2011: Ficci*

Federation of Indian Chambers of Commerce and Industry (Ficci) has observed that there were still downside risks to achieve gross domestic product (GDP) growth of 6.9 per cent in the current financial year.

This is due to manufacturing and mining sectors are not doing well, as assumed, it said.

GDP growth may fall below 6.9%: Ficci


----------



## Hello_10

illusion8 said:


> *Adani's plan $10-bn coalmine, railroad project in Australia*
> 
> Sydney, Feb 14 (IANS) India's Adani Group has hit the Australian headlines with their $10-billion mega plan to build Queensland state's largest coalmine, a 500-km railroad, a new township and even a Greenfield airport.
> 
> According to sources, chairman Gautam Adani was in Queensland, in the north-east of this country, last weekend to finalise various acquisitions and infrastructure projects that are associated with the planned coalmine and railroad.
> 
> Towards this end, the group had already acquired what is called the Carmichael Coal Project with 7.8 billion tonnes reserves. The Galilee Basin in central queensland, where the project is located, has a mine life of 100 years, the group said.
> 
> As per estimates, the cost of constructing the coalmine would be about $6.5 billion and when production touches optimal level, it will produce some 60 million tonnes of coal per year -- mainly for exports to India.
> 
> "The initial output of 2 million tonnes per annum in 2014 will increase to deliver a maximum of 60 million tonnes from 2022," the group Web site says, adding: "The exported coal from the project will predominantly service the Indian domestic power market."





> *INDIA'S sixth-richest man and one of Australia's largest foreign investors, Gautam Adani, has vowed to bring jobs and training to Aboriginal and rural Queenslanders first, other Australians second, and only hire foreign workers as a last resort.*
> 
> But the energy and infrastructure baron -- who is expected to sink more than $6 billion into Queensland coalmines, rail and ports in coming years -- has also warned the federal government against the imposition of a mining super-tax, predicting it will "upset the whole of the Australian economy".
> 
> Cookies must be enabled. | The Australian



also this is interesting that Mr Gautam Adani is richer than any Australian in billionaire list 

Gautam Adani - Forbes


----------



## Shaurya

lamlap said:


> No, India Gov Big mouth, China gov is humble, hard working
> 
> We Chinese Gov predicted 2008 GDP = 8%, Final Result = 9%
> We Chinese Gov predicted 2009 GDP = 8%, Final Result = 9.1%
> We Chinese Gov predicted 2010 GDP = 9%, Final Result = 10.3%
> We Chinese Gov predicted 2011 GDP = 8.5%, Final Result = 9.3%
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:08 PM ----------
> 
> * India GDP growth may fall below 6.9% in 2011: Ficci*
> 
> Federation of Indian Chambers of Commerce and Industry (Ficci) has observed that there were still downside risks to achieve gross domestic product (GDP) growth of 6.9 per cent in the current financial year.
> 
> This is due to manufacturing and mining sectors are not doing well, as assumed, it said.
> 
> GDP growth may fall below 6.9%: Ficci



OH, please, we all know no body can beat a chinese in cheating... so please your $HIT WITH YOU


----------



## Shaurya

*N Chandra Mohan: Build bridges to Look East*

India&#8217;s free trade agreement with the 10-member Association of Southeast Asian Nations (Asean), which kicked off two years ago, is an integral part of the country&#8217;s Look East policy of integrating with a wider pan-Asian economic community encompassing China, Japan, Korea and India. At a time when the World Trade Organisation trade talks are going nowhere, the effort to put in place a regional bloc rivalling the European Union in terms of income and the North American Free Trade Area in trade commends itself. Although a substantial market for trade and foreign direct investment (FDI) has opened up, physical connectivity issues remain to be addressed.

This free trade agreement (FTA) has so far triggered a boom in bilateral trade that can easily cross $80 billion by 2011-12, up from $58 billion in 2010-11. India&#8217;s trade with Asean constitutes only 9.6 per cent of its global trade while Asean&#8217;s trade with India is only 2.5 per cent of its global trade &#8212; pointing to a huge upside trade potential that can be tapped with the FTA. On the FDI front, Indian business is beginning to show greater confidence in leveraging the business potential of a $1.5 trillion entity in investing in important member countries like Singapore in a big way. This drive has also extended to Vietnam.



Recently, two seminars were held on India&#8217;s engagement with Asean members Vietnam and Myanmar, organised by the Global India Foundation in collaboration with MAKAIAS (Kolkata), IFPS, University of Calcutta and Gamesa (India). The year 2007 marked a turning point with the steel projects of the Tatas and Essar in Vietnam. India&#8217;s FDI touched $500 million up to September 2011. At present, it has 52 investment projects with a registered capital of $220 million, noted Professor Ngo Xuan Binh, director-general, Institute of Indian and Southwest Asian Studies in Hanoi, Vietnam.
However, this effort of making the best of the Indo-Asean FTA and working towards a larger community encompassing Asean, China, Japan, Korea, India, Australia and New Zealand will not come to fruition unless there is connectivity. Without connectivity, pan-Asian integration will not be realised and will remain utopian. Unless India is linked with the region through road, rail, air and shipping services, freer trade with Asia will be sub-optimal. China&#8217;s trade with Asean is already four times India&#8217;s. If India wants to ramp up trade with the region to $80 billion plus by 2011-12, connectivity is crucial.

India recognises this problem and is, therefore, involving Asean in its north-east region, where Southeast Asia really begins. Connectivity with Thailand entails establishing road, rail and other linkages traversing Bangladesh and Myanmar. India has proposed to Myanmar that it will rebuild the Sittwe Port and make the Kaladan River navigable to provide an alternative access into Mizoram and the north-east region. The latter region could, therefore, be integrated with the rest of Southeast Asia. Participating in China&#8217;s Kunming initiative &#8211; which integrates Yunnan Province, Myanmar, north-east India and Bangladesh &#8211; is also a worthwhile initiative towards improving connectivity.

Unfortunately, however, progress on the ground is limited. Take, for instance, India&#8217;s north-east region that borders Myanmar. At the seminar, speaker after speaker noted the abysmal lack of surface transport infrastructure for border trade. While this has so far proved to be a failure, border trade between Myanmar, China and Thailand is flourishing. According to Dr C Joshua Thomas, acting director, ICSSR-Northeast Regional Council, Shillong, the reasons this has failed include the presence of many insurgent groups in Moreh, where border trade takes place with Myanmar.

During 2011, various pressure groups did not allow any movement of trucks on the highways to Moreh. Insecurity is rife among the non-local trading community. As if all of this weren&#8217;t bad enough, the legal system is poor. Corruption is rampant. Telecom services are poor. Also, there is lack of proper electricity supply in that border town. The way forward is to improve all these facilities so that the north-east indeed connects better with Myanmar and the rest of Southeast Asia. Moreh must be declared a dry port. There should be fewer checkposts. Besides, visa-free travel to Myanmar must be permitted.

The absence of connectivity also impacts closer business and people-to-people relations between India and Vietnam. There are no direct flights between the two countries to date. Although both nations are close in terms of geography, it takes 10 to 24 hours to travel from Hanoi to Delhi, due to stopovers in either Thailand or Malaysia.

Apart from this, strong historical maritime relations &#8211; responsible for our 2,000 years of engagement with Asia &#8211; must be revived. Sanjaya Baru, former Business Standard editor, has argued that historically Hyderabad/Golconda had extensive trade relationships including with Asia; and that a more modern Hyderabad, with its software prowess, is now once again spreading its wings to the far corners of the city&#8217;s old geographical and business reach, notably from the Straits of Malacca to the Straits of Hormuz. Hyderabad could be an international hub with connectivity to Singapore and Asean. Reviving and strengthening sea communications with Asean is, therefore, imperative for India.

N Chandra Mohan: Build bridges to Look East


----------



## Shaurya

New leads in the solar power sector... 

*Indian researchers develop integrated solar energy storage tile*

Solar researchers from Kerala, a southern state of India, have designed the world&#8217;s first integrated solar energy storage roof tile. Utilizing special electronics, the researchers have managed to develop solar tiles with integrated battery to store the generated power. Forty researchers of the Amrita Center for Nanosciences, headed by Shanti Nair and Vinod Gopal, have worked on the coveted project.








Named &#8216;Amrita Smart,&#8217; the integrated solar tile can both harvest and store power on sunny days. The power can be used to recharge laptops, cell phones or to light up the house during nighttime. The product weighs in at 200 grams and it will be made available on the market in two years, says Vinod Gopal.

We have seen a variety of solar products that can only harvest power from sun. But, most often, for storing the power, extra battery will be required. It is here the Amrita Smart becomes unique. The invention is certainly noteworthy, because it will be inexpensive and efficient as well. In addition, it will be easy to set up given the fact that it is an integrated product.

The Amrita researchers showcased their invention at the International Conference, NANOSOLAR 2012. The solar conference was conduced by the Amrita Center for Nanosciences at the Amrita Institute of Medical Sciences in Erankulam, the industrial city of Kerala.

The integrated solar power tile is a notable invention. It can be used for home-based production of sustainable power. People can now embellish their rooftops with solar power generating-and-storing tiles. To an extent, it will bring the electricity bills down as well contribute much into the reduction of carbon footprint.

---------- Post added at 03:09 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:08 AM ----------

*Corporate India's profit to rise by 9.4% in Q4 FY 12: CMIE*

Mumbai: Corporate India is expected to see a 9.4 percent rise in net profits in the three months period ending March, after suffering a steep fall for two consecutive quarters, CMIE said in its monthly review here.

Indian corporates incurred huge forex losses in the September and the December 2011 quarters because of steep depreciation of the Indian rupee. However, we expect rupee to appreciate in the March 2012 quarter, Centre for Monitoring Indian Economy (CMIE) said.

Absence of forex losses and a moderation in input price inflation are expected to push up corporate profits.

The main driver of growth is expected to be the banking industry, which is likely to see a robust 42.1 percent rise in net profits due to lower provisions and low base, it said.

Despite improvement in the March quarter, net profit of corporate India for the financial year 2012 as a whole will remain 9.5 percent lower than the year ago level. The net profit margin too will drop to a decade low of six percent, it said.

"We expect the sales growth of corporate India for the FY 12 to average at 22.2 percent. This growth will come on top of an equally strong growth of 20.2 percent in FY'11. The growth will be mainly driven by high unit realisation," CMIE report said.

High inflation in imported commodities like crude oil, LNG, natural rubber and gold prompted the user industries to hike prices of their offerings in the first half of FY'12. The benefits of the same are expected to accrue in the second half of the year too.

The Reserve Bank's attempt to combat inflation through interest rates hikes provided a boost to the income growth of the banking industry in the first half. We expect the trend to
continue in the second half as interest rates remain firm, the report said.

During the December quarter of 2011, corporate India reported robust growth in sales but witnessed fall in profits.

CMIE expects the growth in corporate sales to decelerate to 12.5 percent in FY 13 from 22.2 percent in FY 12. Unlike this year, the sales growth in the next year will be mainly volume driven, it said.

Corporate India's profit to rise by 9.4% in Q4 FY 12: CMIE

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shaurya

News from Hindu terrorist state.. 

*Why we should respect Gujarat&#8217;s governance and economic achievements*

Mukul G Asher | Wednesday, October 13, 2010

As the state of Gujarat nears completion of the first decade of the 21st Century, its achievements in economic management and in governance merit respect and closer study.

Between, 1999-2000 and 2007-2008, Gujarat&#8217;s gross state
domestic product (GSDP) in nominal terms grew at a compound annual rate of 15.8% (13.8% in per person terms). By 2010, its GSDP is approaching $100 billion, and its per capita income around $1,600, over a fifth higher than the national average. Gujarat&#8217;s economy is well-balanced, with primary, secondary, and tertiary sectors contributing 21%, 33%, and 46%, respectively of GSDP in 2007-08. The manufacturing sector, key to India&#8217;s future, accounted for 41% of employment, the largest share.

Gujarat, a mid-sized state, accounts for 5% of India&#8217;s
population but contributes 21% to India&#8217;s exports and 13% to the industrial production. Its literacy rate is higher than the national average. While the sex ratio needs to improve (there were only 920 females per 1,000 men in 2001), consistent with international norms, females in Gujarat live nearly four years longer than men.
Gujarat&#8217;s achievements have been a result of combining the following set of characteristics consistently and skilfully, with the particular mix and sequencing to suit particular context and conditions.

Outcome or result orientation: Such an orientation has helped minimise political or outmoded ideological considerations (such as the public sector being better than the private sector) in economic decision making and in project management. This has been the case in social sectors such as health and education, infrastructure provision, or in actively seeking new growth opportunities to help diversify sources of competitiveness and livelihoods for a growing number of workers.
It has facilitated combining knowledge, resources, energies and management skills of public, private and not-for-profit sectors for addressing specific public policy challenges.

It is only in the last decade that plans to use the state&#8217;s 1,600 km long coastline to generate broader regional growth have made progress. Gujarat&#8217;s private and joint sector ports will positively contribute to India&#8217;s rapidly growing international trade; to industrialisation; and to support future development of inland transport to reduce congestion and reduce transport and logistics costs.

Willingness to explicitly address business environment: The mix of factors which impact business environment include supply of resources and inputs; progressiveproductivity oriented industrial relations environment, regulatory framework; physical and social infrastructure; and where appropriate, fiscal incentives involving taxes, subsidies and budgetary expenditure.
The emphasis on addressing supply side constraints in infrastructure; in real estate amenities, matching human resources and skills with projected demands; and improving urban amenities, including innovations in public transport (such as Ahmedabad&#8217;s Bus Rapid Transit System (BRTS)), sets Gujarat apart from most other states in the country.

India is rapidly urbanising, and Gujarat is expected to experience majority urban population in the not-too-distant future. Its urban management experiments should therefore be of relevance elsewhere in the country. BRTS in Ahmedabad, for example, is raising resources from the market for expanding its reach. With tight fiscal constraints in urban areas, such a capability will be increasingly needed to provide urban amenities, and sustain competitiveness, while
improving the quality of everyday life of the people.

Gujarat is among the handful of states where the state government has framed clear policies in vital areas such as agriculture, ports, power, roads and education. This has helped create greater certainty and consistency, two important aspects of business environment. Gujarat&#8217;s share in the Delhi-Mumbai Industrial Corridor (DMIC) is 62% of the total area and 74% of the population. Its share in the 1,500 km-long Delhi-Mumbai dedicated freight corridor (DFC) is 38%. Its readiness to leverage these to enhance its competitiveness in attracting new economic activities is illustrated by the speedy and smooth allocation of Tata&#8217;s Nano car project and the rapid industrial development of the town of Sanand, near which the Nano plant is located. Its ability to address issues surrounding land acquisition and development fairly effectively is a particularly strong advantage as compared to other states.

To give another illustration, the Kutch region, traditionally arid, is being transformed through what a magazine has recently termed as &#8216;Green Revolution Lite&#8217;. This is an improved, compacted, and eco-friendly version of the earlier Green Revolution in Punjab and elsewhere. It is led by ordinary farmers, but under state policies to address their business environment.

The two characteristics noted above have contributed to improving Gujarat&#8217;s power supply capabilities in an environmentally sustainable manner while contributing to India&#8217;s energy security.

Thus, Gujarat Urja Vikas Nigam Ltd, its state electricity utility, has signed power purchase agreements with 26 solar power project developers for 365 mw of electricity. Its electricity regulator has fixed tariff for solar power. The state has formulated a solar park scheme, which is expected to contribute to increasing the share of renewable energy in India&#8217;s energy consumption.

Governance philosophy and vision: The third key characteristic has been the governance philosophy, which has emphasised the vision of India emerging as a major power by transformation into a knowledge-based economy and society, while approaching the country&#8217;s history from a more balanced and empirical-based perspective.

A good illustration is the Statue of Unity Project after Sardar Patel, who politically unified India after Independence. Characteristically, the project also includes a research and academic centre for preserving the unity and integrity of India, on agriculture to improve land productivity and yields, and on tribal life to empower them to earn livelihoods from a wide variety of activities over large geographical areas, rather than continuously depending on government initiated and funded programmes. The Unity project aims to balance national, academic, historical and spiritual values.

Gujarat has also demonstrated strong skills in social entrepreneurship, defined in simple terms as meeting everyday needs of ordinary people in an affordable manner by capitalist means. This philosophy, sometimes pursued in partnership with the government organisations, is much more sustainable and useful than large centrally planned ill-designed schemes, which make reversibility difficult even when they are demonstrated to be ineffective.

Gujarat&#8217;s people, its political leadership, particularly chief minister Narendra Modi, its business sector, labour leaders and social-entrepreneurship oriented not-for-profit sector all have contributed to Gujarat&#8217;s achievements and to laying a solid foundation for its future, though it should not become complacent and regard future progress as automatic.

India would clearly be in a better position to emerge as a major power if more states and the Central government learnt and adapted the state&#8217;s approach to economic management and governance.

The writer is a professor of public policy at the National University of Singapore and can be reached at sppasher@nus.edu.sg.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lamlap

*India slips on economic confidence index*

"The Indian economy is facing a series of interconnected crises as indicated by a sharp decline in economic growth due to tight monetary policy, falling domestic and foreign investment, a depreciating currency, large trade and current accounts deficits," Ipsos India MD Mick Gordon said.

India slips on economic confidence index - Business Today - Business News

---------- Post added at 09:15 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:13 AM ----------

*Debt crisis takes India&#8217;s Kingfisher to the brink of collapse*

NEW DELHI - India&#8217;s debt-crippled Kingfisher Airlines Ltd stood on the brink of collapse on Tuesday after nearly a week of flight cancellations and the resignation of dozens of its pilots. 

Debt crisis takes Indias Kingfisher to the brink


----------



## Holmes

*Sweden calls for more economic engagement with India*

By PTI Feb 27 2012 , New Delhi
Tags: India, Sweden, News

Sweden today said that increasing economic engagement with India will 
help Europe overcome the sovereign debt crisis.

"India is one of those markets that would provide opportunity for Europe to grow," Sweden Ambassador to India Lars-Olof-Lindgren said at a Ficci function here.

He said that the proposed free trade agreement (FTA) between India and EU would benefit the European economy.

Since June 2007, India and European Union (EU) are negotiating a comprehensive free trade pact, aimed at liberalising trade in goods and services. The pact would also help in boosting investments.

Speaking on the occasion, former Prime Minister of Sweden Goran Persson too said that the FTA would help the 27-nation bloc to overcome the crisis.

"I very much attach hopes to the trade agreement with India. India is one of the most important actors in international politics...," Persson said.

The European Commission in a recent forecast has slashed expectations for growth across the Eurozone, particularly countries participating in bailout programs, including Greece and Portugal.

The two-way trade stood at 91.3 billion in 2010-11.
Sweden calls for more economic engagement with India | mydigitalfc.com


----------



## Shaurya

Holmes said:


> *Sweden calls for more economic engagement with India*
> 
> By PTI Feb 27 2012 , New Delhi
> Tags: India, Sweden, News
> 
> Sweden today said that increasing economic engagement with India will
> help Europe overcome the sovereign debt crisis.
> 
> "India is one of those markets that would provide opportunity for Europe to grow," Sweden Ambassador to India Lars-Olof-Lindgren said at a Ficci function here.
> 
> He said that the proposed free trade agreement (FTA) between India and EU would benefit the European economy.
> 
> Since June 2007, India and European Union (EU) are negotiating a comprehensive free trade pact, aimed at liberalising trade in goods and services. The pact would also help in boosting investments.
> 
> Speaking on the occasion, former Prime Minister of Sweden Goran Persson too said that the FTA would help the 27-nation bloc to overcome the crisis.
> 
> "I very much attach hopes to the trade agreement with India. India is one of the most important actors in international politics...," Persson said.
> 
> The European Commission in a recent forecast has slashed expectations for growth across the Eurozone, particularly countries participating in bailout programs, including Greece and Portugal.
> 
> The two-way trade stood at 91.3 billion in 2010-11.
> Sweden calls for more economic engagement with India | mydigitalfc.com



Don't forget this is the same country that funded NGO activities and chrisitan missionaries in India, the latest nuclear protests were funded by these jokers onlee 

---------- Post added at 09:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:59 PM ----------




Holmes said:


> *Sweden calls for more economic engagement with India*
> 
> By PTI Feb 27 2012 , New Delhi
> Tags: India, Sweden, News
> 
> Sweden today said that increasing economic engagement with India will
> help Europe overcome the sovereign debt crisis.
> 
> "India is one of those markets that would provide opportunity for Europe to grow," Sweden Ambassador to India Lars-Olof-Lindgren said at a Ficci function here.
> 
> He said that the proposed free trade agreement (FTA) between India and EU would benefit the European economy.
> 
> Since June 2007, India and European Union (EU) are negotiating a comprehensive free trade pact, aimed at liberalising trade in goods and services. The pact would also help in boosting investments.
> 
> Speaking on the occasion, former Prime Minister of Sweden Goran Persson too said that the FTA would help the 27-nation bloc to overcome the crisis.
> 
> "I very much attach hopes to the trade agreement with India. India is one of the most important actors in international politics...," Persson said.
> 
> The European Commission in a recent forecast has slashed expectations for growth across the Eurozone, particularly countries participating in bailout programs, including Greece and Portugal.
> 
> The two-way trade stood at 91.3 billion in 2010-11.
> Sweden calls for more economic engagement with India | mydigitalfc.com



Don't forget this is the same country that funded NGO activities and chrisitan missionaries in India, the latest nuclear protests were funded by these jokers onlee 

---------- Post added at 10:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:59 PM ----------

*&#8216;Balloon-like device may replace stents'*

Results of a study concluded by eminent cardiologists across the country over the past three years on 97 patients and released in the Capital on Saturday have indicated that SeQplasty, a balloon like device coated with drugs, is a &#8216;no foreign body device' technique and could prove to be a *good replacement for stents in many cases*.

&#8220;The study has concluded that SeQplasty, a revolutionary technique in interventional cardiology is *a sure shot replacement for drug-eluting stents,*&#8221; said a release issued after the study.

Dr. Upendra Kaul and Dr. Ashok Seth of Fortis Escorts, Dr. Praveen Chandra of Medanta Delhi, Dr. V. K. Bahl of AIIMS Delhi, Dr. Oomen George of CMC Vellore, Dr Ajit Mullasari of Madras Medical Mission Chennai, Dr. Seshagiri Rao of Nizams Institute Hyderabad and Dr. M. S. Hiremath of Ruby Hall Clinic Pune had participated in the study.

*&#8220;SeQplasty, coated with drugs, is inflated at the fatty deposits in the blood vessel or artery for 45 minutes. The drug gets absorbed in the wall and the blockage is cleared,&#8221;* said Dr. Kaul.

The Hindu : Today's Paper / NATIONAL :

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shaurya

*What the Aadhaar payment pipe offers*







Simple, yet complex: A high-level task force has laid out a blueprint for a single-platform e-payment gateway linked to and enabled by Aadhaar. &#8212; File photo: K. Murali Kumar 

* Authentication pilots show two per cent &#8216;false rejects', 8 to 12 seconds response time

Weeks before the Union Budget, a high-level task force on &#8216;Aadhaar-Enabled Unified Payment Infrastructure', on Thursday, submitted a report laying out a blueprint for a single-platform e-payment gateway to facilitate the transfer of subsidies and payments for various government schemes. This solution, to be linked to and enabled by Aadhaar, is to provide a standard platform for various government institutions so that they can make payments in an automated manner.

An interoperable network of 10 lakh Business Correspondents, who were conceived as the magic wand to address the objective of financial inclusion, is to use the combined infrastructure of banks and India Post, across the 2.25 lakh gram panchayats in the country.

Widely perceived as a precursor to the introduction of cash transfers or direct subsidies, this payment gateway will be implemented by the National Payments Corporation of India, an outfit promoted by leading Indian banks. Another significant component of this proposal is the Unique Identification Authority of India's (UIDAI's) own MicroATM, currently being piloted in rural Jharkhand for the disbursement of wages under the Mahatma Gandhi National Rural Employment Guarantee Act.

*Automating payments*

So what does implementing this single-platform payment system involve in terms of technology? The process envisaged, though challenging, is basic. It proposes that a government e-payments gateway be set up, implemented by the Controller General of Accounts. This means that the process of transferring funds from the Finance Ministry to various departments, both for Direct Transfer of Subsidies and Electronic Benefit Transfers, will be automated.

To put it simply, the government department will send an encrypted file containing the Aadhaar number and the payment amount to the accredited bank. This is then processed through an interoperable (across banks) Aadhaar Payments Bridge. This bridge sends the information to the National Payments Corporation of India, which interfaces with accredited banks (each Aadhaar number is mapped to beneficiaries' accounts at the backend of this system).

Speaking to The Hindu, deputy director-general, UIDAI, A.P. Singh said such a system would not be tough to implement because &#8220;there's very little new stuff&#8221;. &#8220;Basically, Aadhaar provides the glue to piece existing technologies together. And it simplifies processes, like opening a bank account,&#8221; he said. 

He pointed out that out of the 200 million enrolments, in its first phase, 84 per cent residents opted to open an Aadhaar-linked bank account. The bridge, he points out, is a simple intervention, where a simple file can be created and uploaded with just the payment amount and the Aadhaar number. &#8220;These capabilities are worked out at the NPCI level, and the entire system provides end-to-end visibility, and ensures there is no duplication.&#8221;

While this simple single-platform system does not involve either biometrics or authentication, the flagship features of the Aadhaar project, what is being envisaged outside this software layer may be a little more complex. Though the proof-of-concept reports on the pilots in Jharkhand are yet to be made public, Mr. Singh emphasised that it has been &#8220;a success&#8221;. The false rejection rate, he pegs at around two per cent, which will be &#8220;further brought down to 1.2 per cent&#8221;. This counters claims by critics who have argued that fingerprint authentication will be a challenge in rural India. &#8220;To improve this factor, we are also working out a way for residents to test their best finger,&#8221; he added.

Operating on a basic mobile network, Mr. Singh says, the turnaround time to obtain a yes/no authentication message (from the central UIDAI servers) is between eight to 12 seconds. Currently these MicroATMs &#8212; which is a basic Point of Sale terminal with a biometric reader &#8212; cost around Rs. 10,000-12,000. From March onwards, this pilot will be rolled out in many more districts across the country, he added.

*Challenges*

Getting the ball rolling on this system will require all government departments and institutions to fully digitise all their payment sanction processes. This itself will be a huge task, a senior official from the Department of Information Technology told The Hindu, adding that the process is already on in several departments.

For instance, in Karnataka, the Government implemented a pilot project for electronic transfer of MNREGA wages in Nelamangala taluk. This &#8220;largely successful&#8221; pilot programme involved making a database of all job card holders with their bank account numbers, entering digitally encrypted job details and wage lists to the MIS systems, which is then interfaced with a designated bank for cash transfer to beneficiaries.

In the pilot, out of 1,175 total transactions, 1,146 were conducted successfully, said P. Shivshankar, State director, MNREGA. However, the challenges, he conceded were considerable, right from getting beneficiaries to open bank accounts in the designated banks to validating existing data in the informatics system and prepping up the infrastructure requirements.

This task, in the case of the MNREGA financial management system was simpler because there has been an efficient informatics system in place for over three years now. In the case of many other schemes, particularly those run by State Governments across the country, setting up the infrastructure and automating the process will take some time.

While all this may be fine, the weakest link in the chain may well be its last link &#8212; the Business Correspondents who are expected to actually make payments to beneficiaries. With the experience with microfinance fresh in the mind, there are fears that this may well be the point of &#8220;leakage&#8221; that Aadhaar, with all its fanfare, is supposed to plug.

The Hindu : Sci-Tech / Technology : What the Aadhaar payment pipe offers


----------



## lamlap

*India Current account deficit going wayward!*

27 Feb 2012 

Time and again, we have talked about the Indian government not likely to meet its budgeted fiscal deficit target. At worse, it may miss the target by a huge margin. The government has already run up a fiscal deficit of 92.3% of its budget estimates in 9mFY12. And the story does not end here. If we look at the current account, the status is more than pathetic. 

Worst of all, there is not much expectation on improvements in the coming fiscal year 2012-13 as well. As per the projection given by PMEAC, CAD is expected to come down to around 3% of GDP. Definitely, not a healthy sign. And looking at the government's track record of missing most of the budget targets, the actual performance may be worse than that. 

Current account deficit going wayward!


NEXT GREECE? Very Bad News


----------



## Shaurya

*Financing Solar Projects Rapidly Getting Easier*


Although financing of PV solar projects in India continues to pose challenges, industry experts say it will soon become much easier to obtain investment
"Solar is a logical market to invest in, but in India it is still complex because there is less experience," says Edwin Koot, CEO of Solarplaza. Finance solutions will therefore be a crucial theme at the conference The Solar Future: India II, which is organized by Solarplaza and will be held in Jaipur on 29 February.
"Banks here are cautious to invest in solar projects, as they are only starting to get an idea of how reliable the technology is, that it assures a good output and hence cash-flow," Koot says.
Ravindra Raina, President of India operations for Astonfield, says that the government could do more to address the issue of bankability. "The interest rates for finance are as high as 12 percent. Even if you borrow abroad against 3 to 4 percent, the hedging costs will be high. The government would be able to take this hedging risk."
Using his significant experience in investment management, Raina will discuss financing solutions for the solar industry at The Solar Future: India II. "Indian banks, for example, could be directed to invest a certain percentage in renewable energy - similar to the Renewable Purchasing Obligation imposed on the utilities", he says, adding: "This kind of support is necessary, at least until the first 10GW solar capacity is built in India. After that, market forces will take over."
Edwin Koot agrees: "We are now in the stage of smelling, tasting and learning. This takes time, but once investors are used to it, developments can take off rapidly and I expect that by 2014, the Indian solar market is unstoppable."
Besides financing solutions, themes such as the market potential of solar energy in India and government policies will feature at The Solar Future: India II. Attention to global trends and future visions, internationally renowned experts and an informal networking atmosphere give the event a unique character.
Speakers include Ravi Khanna, CEO, Solar Power Business, Aditya Birla Group; Jigar Shah, CEO, Carbon War Room; Vishal Shah, Managing Director & Senior Analyst Alternative Energy Deutsche Bank; Ashok Bhalotra, Ambassador, KuiperCompagnons; Madan Mohan Vijayvergia, Director (Technical), Rajasthan Renewable Energy Corporation.

Financing Solar Projects Rapidly Getting Easier - ElectroIQ


----------



## Shaurya

lamlap said:


> *India Current account deficit going wayward!*
> 
> 27 Feb 2012
> 
> Time and again, we have talked about the Indian government not likely to meet its budgeted fiscal deficit target. At worse, it may miss the target by a huge margin. The government has already run up a fiscal deficit of 92.3% of its budget estimates in 9mFY12. And the story does not end here. If we look at the current account, the status is more than pathetic.
> 
> Worst of all, there is not much expectation on improvements in the coming fiscal year 2012-13 as well. As per the projection given by PMEAC, CAD is expected to come down to around 3% of GDP. Definitely, not a healthy sign. And looking at the government's track record of missing most of the budget targets, the actual performance may be worse than that.
> 
> Current account deficit going wayward!
> 
> 
> NEXT GREECE? Very Bad News



Oh my god, my lungi is shivering already!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lamlap

*India's Debt Up, Next Greece?*

*Debt % of Total GDP *


Portugal = 92%
-------------------
India = 82%
-------------------
France = 67%
Spain = 60%
UK = 47%
China = 16%

South Asia Investor Review: India's Debt Up, Forex Reserves Down

http://img4.bbs.**********/uploadfiles/images/2012/02/28/0228103208853.JPG


----------



## Splurgenxs

*India will not pursue protectionism policy: Telecom Minister Kapil Sibal to foreign electronics manufacturers 
*

BARCELONA: Allaying fears of foreign electronics manufacturers, India has said it will not pursue protectionism policy and will give level-playing field to all participants. 

"Look at the policies of world around, we are far less protectionist than any other country in the world. There is no question of India becoming protectionist," Indian Telecom Minister Kapil Sibal said here yesterday. 

The government is in the process of finalising an electronics manufacturing policy that would encourage the use of indigenous equipment and curtail India's import bill. 

"There has to be a level playing (field) among players. (Does) India have level playing when foreign companies enter? They need to see that," Sibal told PTI. 

Recently, it approved a proposal that electronic products with minimum 25 per cent content from India should be given preference in government procurement in the first year. 

He said the government is looking to ensure that dependency of India on imports is reduced over a period to cut trade deficit. 

"We must make sure that in ultimate analysis, India does not have to import everything. Like other countries have done ... they have revved (revamped) their manufacturing capacities. That's exactly what we want," he said. 

If India does not build manufacturing capacity, the import bill in this area alone will swell to USD 300 billion by 2020, he added. 

The local value addition should be increased five per cent every year with maximum of 45 per cent over period of five years. 

During his week-long trip, Sibal will meet telecom industry leaders and senior government officials of different countries. 

"We are here to build confidence among investors...fact that India is market with enormous depth. Market itself is unsaturated, the investors should have confidence that India market has enormous potential and we will ensure that there is clarity of policy, so that they can make there long term plan and be in market for both, the good of their consumers and their own good," he said. 

During the course of his visit, the minister is scheduled to meet officials from Bharti Airtel, Vodafone, Telenor and telecom equipment and product vendors makers including Ericsson, Shyam Telecom, Alcatel Lucent and Nokia Siemens Network.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lamlap

*India Hit by Nationwide Strike *


Millions of workers of all political hues have gone on strike across India on Tuesday to express their anger at soaring prices and to back demands for improved rights for employees. 

Images: Union strike disrupts life in India | Firstpost


----------



## lamlap

*India's GDP growth may be slowest in 2 years*

Gross domestic product in India grew at an annual 6.4% in the quarter to end-December, according to the poll of 26 economists. Forecasts ranged from 6.0 to 7.3% with a majority of them lying below the consensus. 

That would be a significant slowdown from 6.9% in the previous quarter 
India's GDP growth may be slowest in 2 years: Poll - Business - Budget 2012 - ibnlive

worrisome


----------



## protest

lamlap said:


> *India's GDP growth may be slowest in 2 years*
> 
> Gross domestic product in India grew at an annual 6.4% in the quarter to end-December, according to the poll of 26 economists. Forecasts ranged from 6.0 to 7.3% with a majority of them lying below the consensus.
> 
> That would be a significant slowdown from 6.9% in the previous quarter
> India's GDP growth may be slowest in 2 years: Poll - Business - Budget 2012 - ibnlive
> 
> worrisome



 to who? Chinese?


----------



## Shaurya

*India's GDP growth may outpace China this year: Shankar Sharma*

For all the chini jingoes 

In an interview with ET Now, Shankar Sharma, Global Trading Strategist, First Global, talks about the Indian and global markets as well as the sectors to watch out for in the Indian market and says that India's GDP growth numbers will outstrip those of China this year. Excerpts:

ET Now: We got the December call right. December is over, this is end of February. What is your market call now?

Shankar Sharma: This will be a seminal year for Indian equities relative to global equities and emerging market equities. This year will be a breakaway year for India. After spending 4.5 years in a bear market, my sense is that India will go back to being a market that everybody wants to be in rather than this scepticism that we have seen throughout the last quarter of 2011.

There continues to be a lot of scepticism amongst global investors about India with the rally and macro and current account deficit. The market will climb those walls very easily and we will end the year a lot higher than where we are now. We will do much much better than almost every other equity market of consequence.

*ET Now: We are already up 20% for the calendar year. Will you be surprised if the benchmark indices add another 10% to 15% for the rest of the year?*

Shankar Sharma: No, I will be surprised if they do rise that much. My sense is that we might get a situation of markets taking out their old highs of 2007 or 2008. Coupled with a strong rupee, we will see in dollar terms the market doing phenomenally well as opposed to last year when in dollar terms we were down 30% or 40%. So this is an exact contrast year for India and we are very optimistic.

*ET Now: In December you had indicated that markets will not fall and now you have indicated that Indian markets will touch a new all time high this calendar year. What is fuelling this optimism?*

Shankar Sharma: Last year almost everything that could go wrong went wrong. *We had the Anna Hazare movement that completely paralysed the country's decision making and put the fear of God within even honest ministers and bureaucrats. By some estimate, it cost us 1% to GDP growth. So, the policy logjam was not the government's fault, it was the fault of the fear psychosis that got created by that movement. Thankfully, that is behind us now. We had very high interest rates and high inflation. Furthermore, we had poor capital investment.*

Overall, it is hard to repeat those years particularly for a country which is reasonably well managed like India. The moment we see some relaxation coming in all of those fronts, be it interest rates or inflation, we will see that in a bad year, we still did 7-7.1% GDP growth. Imagine if those very stretched out economic and monetary conditions were relaxed by even a wee bit, the resilience of India's economy is so much that we will see a big bounce back on the GDP growth numbers. So, I would not be surprised if by the end of this year or by Q4 of fiscal 2012-2013, we will see the GDP growth* go back to 8-8.5%.* [FOR OUR CHINESE JINGOS ]Our big call is that this year India's headline growth numbers of GDP will for the first time in living memory outstrip that of China.

China is headed for a very poor patch of economic data.* India is not looking at all anywhere close to that. India's economic model is probably the best that I have seen of any other country of size and consequence. Those differences will come to fore this year when people realise how robust India's economic growth model is and how hollow China's growth model is. So, we will see headline growth numbers on GDP from India outstrip that of China. Therefore we might grow at 8-8.5% and China will probably grow not more than 7% this year, if not lower than that.*

*ET Now: First Global is talking about China being a Ponzi scheme. The world is betting whether it will be a soft landing or a hard landing for China, but First Global is of the view that China will see a crash landing. What are your thoughts?*

Shankar Sharma: *There is no soft landing in an economic model that China has run, especially when we run a business run fuelled solely by debt.*  Everybody has had this notion that China has grown without debt and there is a very low debt to GDP ratio. All this is complete nonsense. We have gone into the greatest amount of detail on this. *The real number that China has by way of debt to GDP is something like 150-160%. This number will worsen in the next 2 or 3 years' time to 180%. That is assuming that they do not have a huge NPL problem.*

*Our sense is that they will have at least 40-50% nonperforming loan problem. The other problem that might crop up is that faced with a slowdown, they will again try and inject a lot of money and pump the economy in the classical Keynesian method. Both of those situations are terrible for the economy. Assuming that one out of those 2 things will happen, China will still end up with 180% debt to GDP ratio in the next 3 years.*

*Assuming both will happen, we are looking at a 200-220% debt to GDP ratio. That is like Japan. So, countries that run up debt to GDP ratios of that kind simply cannot continue to grow. We assume China belongs to another planet. It does not have to subscribe to the laws of economics. However, there was another country exactly in the same boat, which is USA. They kept running up huge debt-laden booms throughout the last 30 years. We know how that has ended.
* 

ET Now: So if China goes under, what happens to commodities?

Shankar Sharma: Commodities are a short. Of our big global macro themes, commodities are definitely the place that we do not want to be long on, be it in Indian commodity stocks or global commodity stocks.

ET Now: The US is in a problem. Europe is in a mess with European consumers being exhausted and if China slows down further, what will board for global markets?
*
Shankar Sharma: Everyone has its own problems, be it affecting global economic growth rates or the ability of China to buy more debt of foreign governments. China has been running a debt-fuelled boom at a staggering scale and by our estimate they will have $22 trillion of debt in the next 3 years. When you run up numbers of that magnitude, the only problem is that nobody will come and tell not to do it.

The US would not come and tell not to grow and not to create surpluses because it is in the US's interest that they create those surpluses so that the bonds can be bought. Europe will also come and tell to keep growing so that you had some surplus to put into us as we need a bailout as well. No multination will come and tell you that you are growing just based on debt and this is not sustainable.

Furthermore, the investment banks would not come and tell not to grow like this because they want to do the China Light & Power, Agricultural Bank of China. All the banks will require another capital raising once the bad loans come to roost. So, none of these houses from Wall Street are going to ever give a call like that. It is only going to be some crazy guys like us or some hedge funds in the US who will say the way it is.*

We have come to a situation where people have focused too much on China, too little on India and given us too little credit. The biggest problem is that most people do not analyse properly. They just go by the big headlines and conclude that we have got a fiscal deficit problem and that China keeps growing year after year. It is time that we become more analytical about these things and this is our attempt to start doing that.

ET Now: So, the big bear now is now the big bull. Let's nail it down to themes, ideas, sectors which to your mind have potential to outperform Indian markets this year?

Shankar Sharma: Our favourites still remain the auto pack, both the 4 wheelers and the 2 wheelers. We have been bullish on them for quite a few years now. If we go back and see from the peak of the markets in 2008 January till today, the best performing sector is auto. So, the trade has worked out quite okay from a strategy perspective. The second sector we like is the PSU banks because the NPA problem is exaggerated. They will come out of it. While they have run up a great deal and we like them from the beginning of the rally, we still think there are plenty of legs in that space.

KEEP CRYING JINGOES 

India's GDP growth may outpace China this year: Shankar Sharma - Page 2 - Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## soccerhero

Lol this is coming from Haqs Musings. South Asia investor review is also run by Mr. Riaz Haq and we already know how biased and funny his articles are



lamlap said:


> *India's Debt Up, Next Greece?*
> 
> *Debt % of Total GDP *
> 
> 
> Portugal = 92%
> -------------------
> India = 82%
> -------------------
> France = 67%
> Spain = 60%
> UK = 47%
> China = 16%
> 
> South Asia Investor Review: India's Debt Up, Forex Reserves Down
> 
> http://img4.bbs.**********/uploadfiles/images/2012/02/28/0228103208853.JPG


----------



## lamlap

India's debt threat: Rises to historic high in 2011

India's debt threat: Rises to historic high in FY11 - CNBC-TV18 -

---------- Post added at 09:35 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:33 AM ----------

*India&#8217;s Debt at 70% of GDP Is &#8216;Constraint&#8217; to Higher Rating, Moody&#8217;s Says*

Moody&#8217;s rates India&#8217;s rupee sovereign debt a Ba1, the *junk grade*.India&#8217;s foreign-currency debt is rated at Baa3,* the lowest investment grade. *

India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shaurya

*Iraq woos Indian investment*

The Iraqi Deputy Prime Minister, Rowsch Shaways, on Tuesday invited Indian industry to actively participate in re-building the war-torn Iraq by making investments and entering into business ventures.

Addressing a Confederation of Indian Industry (CII) function here, Dr. Shaways said Iraq needed investment in all sectors, particularly housing. &#8220;We hope that through your visit we will strengthen economic and commercial ties in all sectors and will look forward to build-up our contacts and co-operation with reputable and experienced Indian firms and businesses,&#8221; he added.

Bilateral trade between the two nations has increased from $5.7 billion in 2006-07 to $9.7 billion in 2010-11. The main export items from India to Iraq include metals, electronic goods, basmati rice, meat and machinery. Imports include crude oil, fruits and nuts, sulphur, wool and chemicals.

Dr. Shaways said Iraq was changing from centrally-planned economy to a market-economy. &#8220;Iraq had enormous natural resources such as hydrocarbons, land mass and mineral wealth. I invite Indian business people to participate in the development of Iraq through trade and investment. Iraq was reforming its financial, legal and administrative infrastructure in order to integrate Iraq with the global economy,&#8221; he said.

Iraq's Minister for Trade Kheer Allah Hassan Babkr said the sectors that had vast potential for foreign investment in Iraq included oil and gas, power, housing, transportation, telecommunication, railways, roads, ports, agriculture, education and tourism. Minister of State for External Affairs Preneet Kaur said that India supported the reconstruction efforts in Iraq and its stability. She said the government and the people of India stood with Iraq and would continue to work with Iraq.

The Hindu : Business News : Iraq woos Indian investment


----------



## lamlap

*Outsoucring Industry: India will be overtaken by China next year *

*2011 World Outsourcing Market *

29 February 2012 

*The combined IT services and software sector, including the internal market, rose by 32.4% to reach $292 billion during the year.

Extrapolating these growth rates would suggest that China is poised to overtake India in IT outsourcing revenue next year.*

China will overtake India in IT outsourcing revenue next year


----------



## conworldus

India's last quarter GDP result: 6.1%, below the estimate of 6.3%.

India GDP growth slows to 6.1% in December quarter


----------



## angeldemon_007

> India&#8217;s Debt at 70% of GDP Is &#8216;Constraint&#8217; to Higher Rating, Moody&#8217;s Says


Last i heard it was 5 or 6 something...how the hell it went to 70% ????


----------



## lamlap

angeldemon_007 said:


> Last i heard it was 5 or 6 something...how the hell it went to 70% ????



5 or 6 % is one year basis

70% is for India totally debt of GDP

2010 = 70%
2011 = 70% + 5% or 6% = 75% or 76% 

see?


----------



## HongWu

http://www.defence.pk/forums/world-affairs/162252-indias-gdp-sharply-drops-6-1-a.html

LOL at india. Your growth has fallen to 6.1%, but your inflation is still double digit. Debt is going to be worst than Greece / Portugual and rupee will be like 100 to 1 USD


----------



## CZAR

lamlap said:


> *India's Debt Up, Next Greece?*
> 
> *Debt % of Total GDP *
> 
> 
> Portugal = 92%
> -------------------
> India = 82%
> -------------------
> France = 67%
> Spain = 60%
> UK = 47%
> China = 16%



India's Debt to GDP is 82%?!? Really, how about you substantiate that claim?? I would love to see some sane economist or publication endorsing your corrupt view. 

Secondly, India's debt is in the vicinity of 65% of GDP. However, one needs to appreciate the fine print. India is hedged against risks posed by a potential debt crisis - simply because a large chunk of the debt is rupee denominated and owed to Public Sector Banks, where the govt has a majority stake. In practice, what is means is that the govt owes money to no one else, but itself. It can tweak the terms of debt, via the Public Sector Banks - which in turns allows the indian finance minister considerable space in terms of repayment and servicing of debt. Kapish??

Thirdly, Mr. Riaz Haq (SouthAsiaInvestor.blogspot) has wasted the last few years trying to assuage hurt pak pride by dismissing India in every sphere. He engages in bigotry, to shame people with dissenting voices, who he likes to call "bigots". The point is - Mr. Haq's knack for rhetorical rants doesn't make him an authority on the subject of economics, trade and debt management. Next time, try to quote someone not suffering from a myopic view, and someone who knows what he/she is talking about.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CZAR

lamlap said:


> India's debt threat: Rises to historic high in 2011
> 
> India's debt threat: Rises to historic high in FY11 - CNBC-TV18 -
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:35 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:33 AM ----------
> 
> *Indias Debt at 70% of GDP Is Constraint to Higher Rating, Moodys Says*
> 
> Moodys rates Indias rupee sovereign debt a Ba1, the *junk grade*.Indias foreign-currency debt is rated at Baa3,* the lowest investment grade. *
> 
> India



Well aren't you the same huy who was celebrating the possbility of Indonesia, replacing India as the "I" from BRIC?!

Well if you had read the bloomberg report that you qouted - you would have known that even a country like Indonesia shares the same "soverign debt rating" of Ba1, as india. 

So given that India has a much higher debt on the books, there must be something that india's is doing better to deserve tha same rating. 

Besides, despite the juvenile attempts to compare india to greece or portugal - the currency markets (a fair reflection of the economic concerns of any nation) in india have mostly impressed in 2012. After being punished in late 2011, the rupee has been one of the best performers so far.

So "lol" right back at you, cause guys who really matter, unlike you, are placing strong bets on india, not against it - as is visible from the rupee performance.


----------



## Aramsogo

HongWu said:


> http://www.defence.pk/forums/world-affairs/162252-indias-gdp-sharply-drops-6-1-a.html
> 
> LOL at india. Your growth has fallen to 6.1%, but your inflation is still double digit. Debt is going to be worst than Greece / Portugual and rupee will be like 100 to 1 USD


 
RIP Indian Economy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## StingRoy

India plans major boost to health sector, to invest 2.5% of GDP by 2017 - The Times of India

NEW DELHI: In a major boost to the healthcare sector, total government expenditure on health would be increased to 2.5 percent of the gross domestic product (GDP) by 2017, the Prime Minister's Office (PMO) said on Wednesday. 

The decision was taken in a meeting held in the PMO on the government's priorities in health sector, particularly over the next five years. 

"The meeting decided that we must work towards increasing the total government health expenditure to 2.5 percent of GDP by the end of the 12th Five Year Plan (2012-17) from current 1.4 percent. The Planning Commission was requested to allocate adequate resources to achieve the target," said an official statement. 

Prime Minister Manmohan Singh has emphasised the need for increased outlay on health sector during Twelfth Plan so that adequate funds are made available for the sector, the statement further said. 

"There is a need to create adequate capacity at the centre and the states to meaningfully absorb the increased outlay," the statement said, quoting Manmohan Singh. 

The health ministry is working towards the goal of universal health care for all. 

It was decided in the meeting that the ministry would also work towards strengthening public health through the creation of necessary human resource capacities at all levels. 

The meeting specifically focused on implementation of recommendations of the National Commission for Macroeconomics & Health (NCMH) and the High Level Expert Group (HLEG) on Health set up by the Planning Commission.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

India to nearly double expenditure on health - India - DNA

Best policy decision for me after decision on seperate manufacturing policy.

---------- Post added at 07:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:30 PM ----------




Aramsogo said:


> RIP Indian Economy



Inflation is 7% while rupee has bounce backed from 53 in dec to 48 today against US dollars.

And India is growing by 6% not recessing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lepziboy

Auto sales rise in Feb; market shows revival after slowdown
Last Updated: Thursday, March 01, 2012, 20:50 0 

New Delhi: Major auto makers, including Maruti Suzuki, Hyundai Motor, Tata Motors and Hero MotoCorp, Thursday reported increase in their sales in February, showing a revival in the market after prolonged sluggishness.

In January also, car makers, including Maruti Suzuki, Hyundai and Tata Motors, had seen their sales increasing, indicating buoyancy in the auto industry in the New Year.

Last month, the country's largest carmaker Maruti Suzuki recorded its highest domestic sales for the current fiscal at 1,07,653 units compared to 1,01,543 units in the year-ago period, registering a growth of 6.02 percent. The figure in last month was the second highest in its history after 1,10,424 units that was registered in March 2011.

Similarly, rival Hyundai Motor India Ltd (HMIL) also witnessed its highest ever domestic sales at 36,805 units last month as against 32,629 units in the year-ago period, registering a growth of 12.80 percent.

"Even in the tough market situation, Eon sales have helped us to achieve the highest ever domestic sales," HMIL Director (Marketing and Sales) Arvind Saxena said.

Homegrown Tata Motors' total passenger vehicles sales in the domestic market stood at 34,832 units in February, up 9.16 percent from 31,909 units in the same month last year.

Another auto major Mahindra & Mahindra's (M&M) total sale of passenger vehicles, including Scorpio, XUV500, Xylo, Bolero and Verito, stood at 20,573 units during the month under review as against 15,439 units in February 2011, a growth rate of 33.25 percent.

"We are happy to maintain a healthy growth in February 2012 with all our brands doing well. While the XUV500 continues to create excitement in the market, the recently launched New Xylo has also evoked a very positive response from customers," M&M Chief Executive (Automotive Division) Pravin Shah said.

Toyota Kirloskar Motor (TKM) reported 78.98 percent increase in its sales at 16,659 units in February, driven by robust demand for its latest 'Etios' and 'Liva' models. It had sold 9,308 units in the corresponding month last year.

"We have seen good sales last month across all our products. The Etios series continues to lead the sales. New Innova and New Fortuner are registering good sales numbers," TKM Deputy Managing Director (Marketing) Sandeep Singh said.

Another carmaker Honda Siel Cars India (HSCI) saw its sales climbing up by 82.86 percent to 8,856 units from 4,843 units in the same month last year.

"With normal production resuming in our Greater Noida plant from middle of last month, we are working towards normalising the supplies and cater to the growing demand of our cars," HSCI Senior Vice President (Sales and Marketing) Jnaneswar Sen said.

However, General Motors India posted a 4.32 percent decline in its sales at 8,901 units compared to 9,303 units in the same month last year.

"The sales were not on the expected lines as the market continues to be sluggish. High interest rates, hike in fuel prices, commodity prices, growing inflation and negative market sentiments continue to put lot of pressure on the automobile market," GM India Vice-President P Balendran said.

Car maker Ford India also reported a 2.82 percent fall in its total sales during February at 10,424 units as against 10,726 units in the corresponding month last year.

In the two-wheeler segment, market leader Hero MotoCorp reported 10.89 percent rise in its sales for February at 5,23,465 units. It had sold 4,72,055 units in February 2011.

"We have been consistently clocking over five lakh units in sales, and our performance in the first two months -- January and February -- has maintained that trend in both despatch and retail sales," Hero MotoCorp Senior Vice President (Marketing and Sales) Anil Dua said.

Rival two-wheeler manufacturer Honda Motorcycle & Scooter India saw 41.30 percent growth in its total sales for February at 2,06,043 units compared to 1,45,819 units in the corresponding month of the previous year.

Another two-wheeler maker India Yamaha registered a 23.03 percent increase in its total sales at 40,655 units as against 33,046 units in the same month last year.

"We are very pleased with the sales growth that we've witnessed in the past month on account of our strong product portfolio and high customer confidence in us," India Yamaha Motor National Business Head Roy Kurian said.

Suzuki Motorcycle India Pvt Ltd (SMIPL) reported a 29.85 percent increase in its sales during February to 37,336 units from 28,754 units in the same month last year.

Commenting on the sales growth, SMIPL Vice-President (Sales and Marketing) Atul Gupta said, "We have received a good response from the market for all our products, including the newly launched Swish 125. The growing customer satisfaction has led to positive word-of-mouth in the market."

However, Chennai-based TVS Motor Company's total two-wheeler sales fell by 2.43 percent last month to 1,68,996 units from 1,73,200 units in the year-ago period. 

Auto sales rise in Feb; market shows revival after slowdown

---------- Post added at 10:29 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:28 AM ----------

Exports grow 10.1% in Jan to $25.34 billion
Last Updated: Thursday, March 01, 2012, 19:41 0 

New Delhi: Weak demand in western markets weighed on India's export performance, with shipments growing by mere 10.1 percent in January on year-on-year basis to USD 25.4 billion.

However, exports growth rate was a marginally higher than that of December, 2011, when the shipments were up by 6.7 percent.

On the other hand, imports grew at a faster rate of 20.25 percent to USD 40.1 billion, leaving a trade deficit of USD 14.76 billion, according to the Commerce Ministry data released Thursday.

From a peak of 82 percent in July 2011, export growth has slipped to 44.25 percent in August 2011, 36.36 percent in September 2011 and 10.8 percent in October last year.

For cumulative April-January period, exports aggregated to USD 242.79 billion, showing a healthy growth of 23.47 percent, thanks to sterling trend witnessed in the previous months of the current fiscal.

Imports during the 10-month period stood at USD 391.45 billion, an increase of 29.4 percent. The trade gap aggregated to USD 148.66 billion.

Commerce Secretary Rahul Khullar has said that the exports and imports may touch about USD 300 billion and USD 460 billion, respectively. The balance of trade would be around USD 160 billion. He has also cautioned that the exporters community would face demand problem in 2012-13 as well.

FIEO President Rafeeque Ahmed too said that the figures clearly indicate that 2012 would be a difficult year for exports in view of growing uncertainty in the euro-zone area.

"Exporters would definitely face demand problems in 2012-13," Kush Suri, a leading dry fruit exporter, said. 

Exports grow 10.1% in Jan to $25.34 billion


----------



## IndoCarib

*India PMI Grows at Fastest Pace in 8 Months*
*
India&#8217;s manufacturing grew at close to the fastest pace in eight months, adding to signs global economic prospects may improve after a Chinese gauge climbed.*
*
The Purchasing Managers&#8217; Index was at 56.6 in February from 57.5 in January, HSBC Holdings Plc and Markit Economics said in an e-mailed statement today. A number above 50 indicates growth.*

Recent reports have shown gains in capital spending by Japanese companies, South Korea&#8217;s largest climb in exports in six months and an increase in a Chinese purchasing managers&#8217; index for a third straight month. India&#8217;s central bank is due to assess the nation&#8217;s economic outlook, including slowing inflation, when it sets interest rates on March 15.

&#8220;Activity in the manufacturing sector continued to expand in February, although at a slightly slower pace,&#8221; said Leif Eskesen, an economist at HSBC in Singapore. Rate cuts by the Reserve Bank of India, which are expected to begin in April to June, will &#8220;have to be gradual,&#8221; he said.

The rupee weakened 0.4 percent to 49.2013 per dollar at 1 p.m. local time. It has rebounded 7.9 percent so far in 2012 after sliding 16 percent last year. The BSE India Sensitive Index (SENSEX) declined 1.2 percent. The yield on the 8.79 percent note due November 2021 rose two basis point, or 0.02 percentage point, to 8.22 percent.

Governor Duvvuri Subbarao reviews borrowing costs the day before Finance Minister Pranab Mukherjee unveils the budget for the next fiscal year.
Easing Inflation

Indian inflation eased to a 26-month low of 6.55 percent in January, after exceeding 9 percent for most of 2011. The economy expanded 6.1 percent last quarter from a year earlier, the slowest pace in more than two years.

The Reserve Bank raised rates by a record 3.75 percentage points from March 2010 to October last year, to 8.5 percent, in an attempt to restrain price rises. Costlier credit and slower exports as Europe&#8217;s debt crisis hurt demand contributed to the slowdown in Asia&#8217;s third-largest economy in 2011.

The Reserve Bank on Jan. 24 cut the amount of deposits lenders need to set aside as reserves for the first time since 2009, seeking to ease a cash squeeze.

It said inflationary threats, such as the fiscal deficit and energy prices, made it &#8220;premature&#8221; to start reducing borrowing costs, while reinforcing guidance that future rate actions will be towards lowering them.
Fiscal Deficit

The pace of price increases in India is the fastest in the so-called BRIC group that also includes Brazil, Russia and China.

In China, the purchasing managers&#8217; index rose to 51.0 in February from 50.5 in January, the statistics bureau and logistics federation said.

Indian inflation remains an area of concern in the current financial year, Chakravarthy Rangarajan, chairman of the Prime Minister&#8217;s Economic Advisory Council, said in the southern Indian union territory of Puducherry today.

The budget shortfall may surge to 6.1 percent of gross domestic product in the year to March, according to Nomura Holdings Inc. and Kotak Mahindra Bank Ltd., exceeding Mukherjee&#8217;s goal of 4.6 percent.

Indian companies have struggled as economic expansion eased. Maruti Suzuki India Ltd., India&#8217;s biggest carmaker, posted a 64 percent drop in third-quarter net income after a strike by workers and lower demand damped sales.

India PMI Grows at Fastest Pace in 8 Months - Businessweek

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shaurya

Iran's payback problem solved... 

*EXCLUSIVE - Iran starts paying Indian exporters in rupees*

(Reuters) - *India's exporters have begun receiving the first rupee payments from Iran, Indian government and trade sources said on Thursday, kicking off a mechanism to skirt Western sanctions which have made doing business with Tehran tougher.
*
About $3 billion in Iranian import arrears have accumulated since December 2010 when a previous payment conduit was closed under pressure from Washington, which is using sanctions to try to stop Tehran's contentious nuclear programme.

Payments to Indian exporters are being remitted through Iran's Bank Parsian which has opened an account with India's UCO bank, the sources said. Bank Parsian is among private Iranian banks that are free from sanctions against Iran's state-owned banks.

The agreement came after meetings between a visiting Iranian delegation and officials from India's finance and banking sectors over the past two days.

"Payments (to Indian exporters) have started coming very recently through Bank Parsian's account with UCO bank," said M. Rafeeque Ahmed, president of the Federation of Indian Export Organisations, the top exporters' body, told Reuters.

"Whatever has been stuck in the pipeline, that will be cleared."

Ahmed is taking part in government negotiations to find a solution to the payment problems that have hit trade between the two countries after U.S. sanctions on dollar deals. His organisation is a quasi-government body set up by the trade ministry.

Two government sources said the conduit through Bank Parsian and UCO bank was only to settle payments for Indian exports to Iran.

Indian oil importers have been paying for around $11 billion a year of crude since the middle of 2011 through Turkey's Halkbank (HALKB.IS), but this route would have been expensive for Iranian importers given sharp falls in the rial.

India was Tehran's second-biggest crude oil customer last year after China. Iranian oil accounts for about 12 percent of its needs.

Most of the Iranian arrears are for imports of iron and steel, chemicals and cereals, machinery and pharmaceuticals.

Indian rice suppliers have also reported defaults by Iranian buyers and have said they are owed at least $144 million.

With payments for oil through Halkbank now looking vulnerable to fresh sanctions, India and Iran have agreed to settle 45 percent of this trade in rupees and boost exports to narrow their trade gap. Oil buyers are waiting for tax issues to be cleared up before they use the mechanism.

India abides by United Nations sanctions on Iran, but has refused to go along with new financial measures imposed by the United States and European Union that aim to punish Iran for its nuclear ambitions.

India has pushed back the visit of a delegation to Iran to March 10-14 from this month to explore boosting exports. Ahmed will be part of that team.

EXCLUSIVE - Iran starts paying Indian exporters in rupees | Reuters


----------



## BoB's

Made in India, faked in China- $5bn loss



> New Delhi: Chinese manufacturers are increasingly "faking" popular Indian products of consumer goods giants such as Dabur and ITC, undermining the legitimacy of brands and causing losses worth as much as $5 billion annually, officials said.
> 
> "A lot of counterfeit Dabur products are made in China. We have conducted at least 20 raids in China but no proper action has been taken by the Chinese," said Ashok Jain, general manager of finance at Dabur India, the country's fourth largest FMCG firm.
> 
> He said such fake products manufactured in China with "Made-in-India" tag are supplied across the world, mostly in India and African countries.
> 
> "It causes huge damage to the brand. Those fake products are obviously not up to our standards and supplied at very low prices," Jain told IANS.
> 
> Dabur, which has nearly $4 billion market capitalisation, operates in key consumer product categories like healthcare, skin care, hair care and oral care. The company's revenue last fiscal was $910 million.
> 
> Pradeep Dixit, a senior official of ITC, a $33-billion conglomerate, said the popular FMCG brands of the company were counterfeited by unscrupulous firms and supplied in domestic as well as foreign markets.
> 
> "Our popular cigarette brand is faked and supplied widely in the states like Chhattisgarh, Bihar and Uttar Pradesh," he said.
> 
> "China is a big problem everybody is facing," said S.K. Goel, chairman of the Central Board of Excise and Customs, told IANS.
> 
> Goel said the big international brands like Nokia, Adidas, Reebok and Nivea were also widely counterfeited in China and supplied in India and other parts of the world.
> 
> Chinese manufacturers are also faking drugs, endangering lives of patients. Fake drugs, carrying " Made in India" tags, supplied from China were recently detained in Nigeria and other African countries.
> 
> K.K. Vyas, Delhi's deputy commissioner of police (crime), said the police have seized and confiscated a lot of fake and counterfeited products of popular brands in the national capital recently.
> 
> Vyas emphasised on the need for enhancing punishment for unscrupulous manufacturers and importers. "Punishment needs to be enhanced. Also there is need that judiciary addresses these issues quickly."
> 
> "Counterfeiting is a big menace. It is hurting everybody - consumers, industry and the exchequer," said Anil Rajput, chairman of the anti-smuggling and anti-counterfeiting committee of Federation of Indian Chambers of Commerce and Industry (FICCI).
> 
> Recently, FICCI formed a panel called "FICCI-Cascade" that expands into a committee on anti-smuggling and counterfeiting activities destroying the economy. Chaired by Rajput, the committee is working closely with the government to curb this menace.
> 
> According to a report by think tank Indiaforensic Research Foundation, the total loss to the economy annually due to crimes such as counterfeiting, commercial fraud, smuggling, drug trafficking, bank fraud, tax evasion and graft is estimated at Rs.22,528 crore.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gpit

BoB's said:


> Made in India, faked in China- $5bn loss



Lots Indians are running business in China. It is immensely possible that some Indians fake stuffs in China and sell them to their fellow Indians back home, because they know the connections back there.

Some immigrants (including some Chinese) do the similar thing in US.


----------



## Shaurya

gpit said:


> Lots Indians are running business in China. It is immensely possible that some Indians fake stuffs in China and sell them to their fellow Indians back home, because they know the connections back there.
> 
> Some immigrants (including some Chinese) do the similar thing in US.



Nope, these are actually faked in china, where many cos and mafia type groups copy popular brands (although the quality is purely chinese ). and then, brand copying isn't a new thing in china everything from adidas to BMW has been copied...


----------



## gpit

> *Chinese Imports Invade India*
> By Bruce Einhorn and Kartikay Mehrotra on February 23, 2012
> 
> Outsourcing specialist Tata Consultancy Services (TCS:IN), the largest Indian IT services company, moved into the China market 10 years ago, eventually teaming up with the Chinese government to provide outsourcing services to state-owned banks and other financial institutions. A decade later the TCS head count in China is not even a rounding error in the company&#8217;s ledger: only 2,000 employees, compared with a global TCS staff of 235,000. Even with the government as a partner, an Indian company has to work hard at building relationships with potential Chinese customers. &#8220;It&#8217;s disappointing,&#8221; says Girija Pande, chairman of Asia-Pacific for TCS. Making headway in China &#8220;will take time.&#8221;
> 
> Of the 2.7 million people India&#8217;s IT services industry employs worldwide, just 16,000 are in China, according to trade association Nasscom. Indian companies struggle in China with nontariff trade barriers such as requirements to obtain security clearances before doing business with government-backed companies, according to Nasscom President Som Mittal. &#8220;The markets are really closed,&#8221; says Mittal, who wants Indian officials to make improved access a priority in talks with Chinese leaders.
> 
> In the fiscal year ending March 2011, China exported $43.5 billion in goods to India, up from $10.9 billion in 2006, according to India&#8217;s Ministry of Commerce and Industry. India&#8217;s exports to China were only $19.6 billion, up from $6.8 billion in 2006. *Cheap Firefox bicycles are ubiquitous in New Delhi. Technically, it is an Indian brand&#8212;except the bikes are made almost entirely of Chinese components.* Chinese-made phones and telecom equipment &#8220;have flooded the Indian market,&#8221; says Srikanth Kondapalli, a professor at the Centre for East Asian Studies at Jawaharlal Nehru University in New Delhi. &#8220;There is no reciprocity for Indian products.&#8221;
> 
> The surge of cheap goods has led some Indian executives, like their U.S. counterparts, to say government-aided Chinese rivals are undermining India&#8217;s industrial base. &#8220;Without a duty to control Chinese imports, we will continue to lean on cheaper, unproven equipment instead of building our own technology and our own industry,&#8221; says B. Prasad Rao, chairman of Bharat Heavy Electricals. The $13 billion New Delhi-based producer of power equipment is struggling to compete against lower-priced products from Shanghai Electric and Dongfang Electric. Chinese-made power equipment, such as steam turbines and boilers, is about 20 percent cheaper than equivalent Indian products, according to Ashok Khurana, director-general of the Delhi-based Association of Power Producers. *&#8220;The Chinese are very shrewd marketing people and we know our side is full of suckers,&#8221;* says Subramanian Swamy, president of the Janata political party and Minister of Commerce in 1991, when India signed its first free trade agreement with China.
> 
> Two months prior to the August bankruptcy of Solyndra, which highlighted the inability of U.S. solar panel makers to compete with the Chinese, Indosolar (ISLR:IN), India&#8217;s largest maker of solar cells, defaulted on $56 million in bank loans. &#8220;China&#8217;s doing a spectacular job of keeping India&#8217;s economic growth under its thumb,&#8221; says L.R. Shrivastav, chief executive officer of Moser Baer Power & Infrastructure, another Indian solar panel producer. The Indian government may join a U.S. complaint to the World Trade Organization targeting alleged dumping by Chinese solar companies.
> 
> To keep a closer eye on dumping and government-subsidized bids for domestic contracts, India&#8217;s Department of Commerce will launch the Directorate General of Trade Remedies this spring, according to two government officials who spoke on condition of anonymity. Forty-four of India&#8217;s 69 active antidumping cases before the WTO are against Chinese industries, according to the international trade body. &#8220;Manufacturers are afraid and want barriers,&#8221; says Biswajit Dhar, director-general of Research and Information Systems for Developing Countries, a New Delhi-based think tank. &#8220;Either we&#8217;re trying to block them or we&#8217;re getting pummeled by them.&#8221;
> 
> 
> The bottom line: China exports to India twice as much as India exports to China, stirring concerns in India that local industries cannot compete.
> 
> 
> Einhorn is Asia regional editor in Bloomberg Businessweek's Hong Kong bureau. Mehrotra is a reporter for Bloomberg News.
> 
> Chinese Imports Invade India - Businessweek



Coupe of points to make: 

First, it is not true that the Chinese don&#8217;t have to have security check before doing certain business such as telecom



> ...
> 
> In the past, several proposals by Chinese companies for investment and technology participation in India have been blocked due to security concerns, and on numerous occasions Chinese-made equipment rejected along similar grounds.
> 
> Asia Times Online :: China News, China Business News, Taiwan and Hong Kong News and Business.



Second, instances such as Firefox bicycle are Indian brand with parts are mostly made-in-China. This type is a typical business behavior to maximize profit. Nothing so called &#8220;faked-in-China&#8221; in such an instance. All legitimate.

Third, I fully agree with this: *&#8220;The Chinese are very shrewd marketing people and we know our side is full of suckers,&#8221;&#8230;* Lots of suckers are of course in no match with lots of shrewd businessmen.

---------- Post added at 01:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:13 PM ----------




Shaurya said:


> Nope, these are actually faked in china, where many cos and mafia type groups copy popular brands (although the quality is purely chinese ). and then, brand copying isn't a new thing in china everything from adidas to BMW has been copied...



Please read my above post about Firefox bicycle, my friend. I assume you have business knowledge 101.

In my earlier post, I did not deny that they are faked in China, rather I said they are perhaps faked in China by Indians living in China.


----------



## BoB's

gpit said:


> Lots Indians are running business in China. It is immensely possible that some Indians fake stuffs in China and sell them to their fellow Indians back home, because they know the connections back there.
> 
> Some immigrants (including some Chinese) do the similar thing in US.



We don't discuss if's here if u have proof post here and we will discuss about it.


----------



## Shaurya

gpit said:


> Coupe of points to make:
> 
> First, it is not true that the Chinese don&#8217;t have to have security check before doing certain business such as telecom
> 
> 
> 
> Second, instances such as Firefox bicycle are Indian brand with parts are mostly made-in-China. This type is a typical business behavior to maximize profit. Nothing so called &#8220;faked-in-China&#8221; in such an instance. All legitimate.
> 
> Third, I fully agree with this: *&#8220;The Chinese are very shrewd marketing people and we know our side is full of suckers,&#8221;&#8230;* Lots of suckers are of course in no match with lots of shrewd businessmen.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:13 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Please read my above post about Firefox bicycle, my friend. I assume you have business knowledge 101.
> 
> In my earlier post, I did not deny that they are faked in China, rather I said they are perhaps faked in China by Indians living in China.



So you are saying BMW and adidas fakes are made by Indians too?? Atleast that`s what you are trying to imply..


----------



## Shaurya

*Indian exports grow 10.1%*

NEW DELHI India&#8217;s exports grew by 10.1 per cent year-on-year in January to $25.34 billion despite weak demand in the western markets, reversing a declining trend shown since the peak of July 2011. 

However, the exports growth rate was a marginal increase over December 2011. The shipments had grown by 6.7 per cent year-on-year in December 2011. 

Imports grew at a faster rate of 20.25 per cent to $40.1 billion, leaving a trade deficit of $14.76 billion, according to the Indian Commerce Ministry data released on Thursday. 

For the cumulative April-January period, exp-orts aggregated to $242.79 billion showing a healthy growth of 23.47 per cent. 

Imports during the 10-month period stood at $391.45 billion, an increase of 29.4 per cent. The trade gap aggregated to $148.66 billion. 

The situation was also not rosy in terms of foreign direct investment (FDI).

The FDI in India declined about 33 per cent to $1.35 billion (Rs71.24 billion) in December 2011, compared to the same month in 2010, an official said. 

FDI inflows in December 2010 totalled $2.01 billion (Rs 90.94 billion). 

The cumulative figure has crossed $19.43 billion which came in the full fiscal of 2010-11, according to the official.

&#8220;Despite decline in December 2011, FDI will cross $30 billion...but government should take steps to boost investors confidence,&#8221; an economist said. 

India&#8217;s Commerce Secretary Rahul Khullar has said that the exports and imports may touch about $300 billion and $460 billion, respectively. The balance of trade would be around $160 billion. He has also cautioned that the exporters community would face demand problem in 2012-13 as well.

Oman Tribune - the edge of knowledge

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shaurya

A very good development, congrats to the team ... 







*Treating blindness caused by burns using limbal stem cells harvested from the undamaged eye of the same patient has now become cheaper, easier and safer. Results of a pilot study of the SLET (simplified technique of limbal transplantation) technique conducted at L.V. Prasad Eye Institute on six patients, and published recently in the British Journal of Ophthalmology provides the proof.*

Blindness arises when burns permanently damage the limbal stem cells found in the eye and causes loss in corneal transparency. In such cases, the stem cells are harvested from the healthy eye and transplanted to the damaged eye. There are currently two ways of using limbal stem cells to cure blindness caused by burns.

One is to directly transplant the stem cells to the damaged eye. The other technique &#8212; cultivated limbal epithelial transplantation (CLET) &#8212; is to remove a smaller portion (2 mm by 2 mm) of the limbus containing the stem cells and increase (expand) the cells in the laboratory and then transplant them to the damaged eye. While both methods are good at restoring vision in the damaged eye, they have their own disadvantages.

In the case of direct transplantation &#8212; CLAU (conjunctival limbal autografting), almost 50 per cent of the limbus (6 mm to 8 mm length of the limbus), has to be removed from the healthy eye. Excess removal of stem cells from the healthy eye can permanently damage it.

&#8220;At the moment, there is no way of knowing the amount of limbal stem cells found in an [undamaged] eye,&#8221; said Dr. Virender S. Sangwan, Head of the Cornea and Anterior Segment Services at L.V. Prasad Eye Institute, Hyderabad. Doctors would come to know of the &#8220;deficiency&#8221; in the healthy eye in two to three months after the operation. &#8220;But how the compromised stem cells will manifest in stressful conditions like an eye infection will be known later,&#8221; he explained.

Though the Institute started off by doing direct transplantation (CLAU), it has turned its attention to the safer CLET alternative.

Though this procedure is safer, it is expensive and patients have to visit the hospital twice, one to remove the limbus and the other to transplant the expanded stem cells.

The new technique (SLET) developed recently by Dr. Sangwan and his team at the Institute and Dr. Sheila MacNeil at the University of Sheffield, UK combines the best of both methods.

While only a small portion of the tissue is removed from the healthy eye (as in the case of CLET), the stem cell expansion takes place not in the lab but in the damaged eye itself.

This ensures that the healthy eye is never damaged, the procedure is cheaper and there is less risk of contamination (as the expansion does not take place in a lab). &#8220;It would cost only half the earlier procedure (CLET),&#8221; he stressed.

If the medium used in the lab provides nutrients for the stem cells, the tear cells do the same job in this case.

The doctors began trying the new technique during the later part of 2009 and performed most of the operations in 2010 and 2011. Altogether 15 cases have been done so far, of which ten patients have already completed six months of observation time post operation.

*The procedure*

*The procedure is quite simple and takes about an hour to perform.* In this, the damaged eye is first cleaned and an amniotic membrane is pasted on the cornea using biological glue. The 2 mm by 2 mm limbal tissue harvested from the healthy eye is then cut into eight to nine pieces and placed them on the membrane. Glue is then applied on the cut limbal tissue so that it sticks to the membrane. The eye is then bandaged using soft contact lens.

&#8220;*The amniotic membrane acts as a scaffold on which the stem cells grow and expand,&#8221; Dr. Sangwan explained. &#8220;It took the same time [as the CLET technique] for the damaged cornea to be repaired.&#8221;*

*So simple is the procedure that it can be widely adopted by specialists across the country. &#8220;With extra training, cornea specialists can perform the operation,&#8221; he assured.*

The Hindu : Health / Medicine & Research : Novel technique using stem cells revives damaged eye


----------



## Shaurya

^^ who jintao ( or janta ho )??


----------



## Shaurya

^^^ old news, by the nice troliing

---------- Post added at 10:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:10 PM ----------

*Hero MotoCorp to invest Rs 1,200 cr in Gujarat plant*

Hero MotoCorp is expected to announce plans to set up its fourth plant in Gujarat in March itself, even as talks speed up for a fifth facility likely at Karnataka. 

Apart from feeding growing local demand, additional capacity would help the two-wheeler market leader to meet its $1 billion export target by 2020.

In a deal that has already been &#8220;finalised with the Gujarat Government,&#8221; the company is likely to invest about Rs 1,200 crore for a two-million-unit capacity plant set up over two phases, sources close to the development said. 

Chosen because of the proximity to ports, the location is a 300-acre plot close to General Motors' car plant in Halol, Central Gujarat.

&#8220;Within this month, I should be making the announcement for the new plant,&#8221; Mr Pawan Munjal, Managing Director & CEO of Hero MotoCorp, told Business Line. &#8220;It will get to those levels (as Haridwar plant's 2.5 million unit annual capacity), but will have modular capacities.&#8221;

For the fifth plant expected to focus on the south Indian market, a 500-acre plot near Tata Motors' plant at Dharwad, Karnataka, has been offered by the Karnataka Government, State officials said.

This comes after months of discussions that company officials reportedly held with many States such as Tamil Nadu, Rajasthan and Himachal Pradesh. 

While the fresh capacity is expected to come only by about 2014 &#8211; the same time when Hero's first self-developed models are launched, the company is also expanding yearly production beyond seven million units at existing plants in Haridwar, Gurgaon and Dharuhera. This will help it stay ahead of the Indian two-wheeler industry, which is set to grow at a CAGR of 14 per cent over the next five years.

&#8220;Some investments are being made at existing plants, so capacity should go up to over 7.4 million units in the existing operations. We're also working on a centre for after markets parts,&#8221; Mr Munjal said.

Business Line : Companies News : Hero MotoCorp to invest Rs 1,200 cr in Gujarat plant


----------



## IndoUS

Man if you try that in some other countries they deploy tanks against you and shoot you. Good thing ours is a Democracy where we can at least protest.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dearone4u_22

shuttler said:


> 100,000,000 workers grind India to a halt in one of world's biggest strikes ever



A bank clerk of public sector gets a salary of 25-35k ...yet he wants more And work...... it takes them 5-6 hr to make a simple demand draft .......these blood sucking parasites Gov is doing right thing by Privatising And Bring in Contract system which is performance based...This Union Are opposing it cause they wil loose their Easy Money And for Once in their life they will have to work And be Answerable ....

MOd u can delete this post if you find it Inapp


----------



## dhavalm87

lokwong428 said:


> *Indian economy slumps to weakest growth in 3 years*
> 
> 
> * Marks 7th consecutive quarterly slowdown
> 
> * Blamed on high interest rates, costs
> 
> * Manufacturing barely grows at just 0.4 percent
> 
> * Stimulus options limited by rising oil, budget deficit


 
India is now the 3rd largest economy in PPP terms.... check out wikipedia


----------



## RPK

*Business Line : Industry & Economy / Logistics : Land identified for setting up aviation park in Chennai*


CHENNAI, MARCH 7: 
Will the long-overdue aero park in Chennai finally take off? Land has been identified near the existing airport and the proposed new airport in Chennai to set up a 1,000-acre aviation park.

It's been four years since the proposal was mooted but the project has been mired in issues of finding land and red-tape, said Mr Venkatesh Chandrasekharan Co-Chairman, Manufacturing Taskforce, Confederation of Indian Industry, which has been supporting this initiative from 2008.

ADEQUATE LAND

&#8220;The problem is not land availability issue but more about finding adequate land in a single place. A project like this needs a critical mass of at least 1,000 acres,&#8221; said Dr Kota Harinarayana, Dr D S Kothari DRDO Chair, Aeronautical Development Agency. Mr Chandrasekharan said around 700 acres has been identified near the proposed airport in Sriperumbudur and 200-odd acres near the existing airport.

The park will house manufacturing units, training centres and an MRO facility as well. The project, which would entail an investment of $10 billion, is expected to provide one lakh jobs.

DRAFT POLICY

&#8220;TIDCO, which had engaged L&T as consultants, has submitted a draft policy to the State Government,&#8221; said Mr Chandrasekharan.

Is it just a matter of time before land is notified and a policy is evolved? Only time will tell.

But the time has certainly come for Chennai to get into aviation manufacturing, Dr Harinarayana said.

AVIATION PARK

&#8220;Hyderabad has created an aviation park; it is thriving. The Bangalore park will be operational in two years. Chennai has a lead in the auto and auto component sector. It now needs to get to the next level of competitiveness. Part of the aviation park can be in a special economic zone like it is in Hyderabad.&#8221;

Auto majors, such as the TVS group, have to get their acts together on this, said Dr Harinarayana.


----------



## StingRoy

RBI cuts CRR by 75 bps, move to inject Rs 48,000 crore into banking system - The Economic Times



> MUMBAI: To ease liquidity situation, the Reserve Bank on Friday slashed CRR, the portion of deposits banks are required to keep with the central bank, *by 0.75 percentage points, a step that will infuse Rs 48,000 crore into the economy. *
> 
> "*This reduction (in CRR from 5.5 per cent to 4.75 per cent) will inject around Rs 48,000 crore of primary liquidity into the banking system*," the Reserve Bank of India (RBI) said in a statement.
> 
> The reduction in cash reserve ratio (CRR) will come into effect from tomorrow, it said, adding that the measure is aimed at reducing "the liquidity deficit (which) is expected to increase significantly during the second week of March on account of to advance tax outflows and the usual frontloading of cash balances by banks with the Reserve Bank."
> 
> *The last date for advance tax payment in March 15 and is estimated to drain out Rs 60,000 crore from the system. RBI had last reduced CRR by 0.5 percentage points on January 24 thereby injecting Rs 32,000 crore into the cash-strapped system.
> 
> With the latest decision, the RBI would be injecting around Rs 80,000 crore into the economy in less than 40 days. *
> 
> Besides, the Reserve Bank continued with the open market operations (OMOs), injecting primary liquidity of over Rs 1.24 lakh this financial year so far. Of this, Rs 52,800 crore was injected after the third quarter review in January, it said.
> ...


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

11 MAR, 2012, 11.44AM IST, PTI 
*FDI increases by 31% to $27.5 bn in 2011*

NEW DELHI: Foreign direct investment (FDI) in India went up by 31 per cent to USD 27.5 billion last year, notwithstanding uncertain economic environment globally. 

FDI inflows in 2010 totalled USD 21 billion. The sectors that attracted maximum FDI last year include services (financial and non-financial), telecom, housing and real estate, and construction and power, according to the industry ministry's latest data. 

Mauritius, Singapore, the US, the UK, the Netherlands, Japan, Germany and the UAE are the major investors in India. 

Experts said, meanwhile, that the government should further streamline policies and make the environment more conducive to FDI. 

"The government should allow 100 per cent FDI in sectors like domestic airlines and insurance sector to boost inflows and generate employment," Ficci Secretary General Rajiv Kumar said. 

During April-December, FDI moved up 51 per cent to USD 24.18 billion, from USD 16.03 billion in the same period of the previous year. 

FDI inflows totalled USD 19.42 billion in 2010-11 financial year, down from USD 25.83 billion in 2009-10. 

To boost FDI inflows, the government has liberalised the FDI regime, allowing overseas investment in bee-keeping and share-pledging for raising external debt. Besides, 100 per cent foreign investment has been allowed in single-brand retail sector. 

Besides, the conditions for FDI in construction of old- age homes and educational institutions have been eased.

FDI increases by 31% to $27.5 bn in 2011 - The Economic Times


----------



## Holmes

*Indias growing economy gives good opportunity to boost ties: Iran*

Story Dated: Sunday, March 11, 2012 8:17 hrs IST 
Text Size 

Tehran: The chief of Iran's Chamber of Commerce, Industries and Mines Saturday said the Indian economy provides a good opportunity for Iran to cooperate and interact with the country.

On the sidelines of a meeting with a visiting 80-member Indian business delegation, Mohammad Nahavandian told the IRNA news agency that Tehran was ready to start cooperation with New Delhi as India's economy was now experiencing a 10 percent growth.

India is a country with ample opportunities with which Iran seeks to expand ties, he said.

Nahavandian said the current trade, banking and insurance cooperation between the two countries should be further broadened.

The Indian delegation arrived in Iran Friday for a five-day visit, according to Xinhua.

At a meeting with a group of Iranian businessmen and experts in Tehran Saturday, Arvind Mehta, the joint secretary in India's ministry of commerce and industry, said the value of India-Iran transactions will hit $25 billion in the next four years.

Mehta put the current level of bilateral transactions at around $15 billion.

Iran sells oil to India worth some $13 billion annually and imports about $2.5 billion worth of goods from India.

Mehta said the visit by the Indian delegation will play an important role in enhancing ties.

Xinhua said that by refusing to join the West-sponsored sanctions against Iran over its controversial nuclear programme, India has found it an opportunity to increase its exports to the country in the absence of Iran's former economic partners.

Iran has agreed to receive over 40 percent of its revenue from its oil exports to India in rupees.

The UN Security Council and Western countries have imposed a series of economic sanctions on Iran over the nuclear programme.

Most of Iranian financial institutions have been barred from directly accessing the US and the European Union financial systems.

The US has been rallying its allies in imposing similar sanction pressures on Iran's financial system over the nuclear programme, which Tehran describes as solely for "peaceful" use of nuclear energy. The US and its Western allies suspect it as an attempt to acquire nuclear weapons.

Manorama Online | India's growing economy gives good opportunity to boost ties: Iran


----------



## Holmes

*India Decides to End Cotton-Export Ban After Protests From Growers, China*

By Tushar Dhara and Pratik Parija - Sun Mar 11 11:10:22 GMT 2012 ..India, the worlds second-biggest cotton producer, will end a ban on exports after protests from growers, traders and China, the nations biggest buyer. 

Keeping in view the interests of the farmers, industry, trade, a balance view has been considered by the Group of Ministers to roll back the ban, Trade Minister Anand Sharma said in an e-mailed statement today. 

The ministry will publish details for repealing its March 5 ban tomorrow, Sharma said. India banned shipments to secure domestic supplies after sales exceeded the governments estimate of exportable surplus. Resumption of exports may add to global supplies and pressure futures, which have fallen 55 percent in New York in the past year. 

This will help farmers get a higher price immediately, at least 10 percent more, and encourage cotton planting for next year, Dhiren Sheth, president of the Cotton Association of India, said in a phone interview today. The government decision will help avoid disputes and arbitration in international markets. 

India suspended sales after shipments surged to about 9.4 million bales, more than the surplus of 8.4 million bales estimated by the government. Traders had registered to ship 12 million bales, the countrys Textile Ministry said. 

International Trade 
The ban drove prices up by the daily limit on March 5, and to 94.24 cents, the highest level since Feb. 17. The May- delivery contract fell 0.9 percent at 88.80 cents on ICE Futures U.S. on March 9. 

The world will have a record trade surplus of 2 million bales of 480 pounds (218 kilograms) if India exported all the cotton registered, Morgan Stanley analysts led by Hussein Allidina said in an e-mailed report on March 9. Alternately, Indian exports would likely crowd out incremental U.S. exports, portending to large-scale U.S. export sale cancellations through the balance of the marketing year, Morgan Stanley said. 

The brokerage lowered its 2011-2012 price estimate to 90 cents a pound from $1, citing weak global demand. 

The prohibition damages international trade, the China Cotton Association said on March 8. The association, supervised by Chinas Ministry of Civil Affairs, hopes that the Indian government revokes the incorrect policy, it said. The Chinese association is the countrys biggest trade group for the fiber and has farmers, cooperatives and users as members, according to its website. 

The Liverpool, U.K.-based International Cotton Association, which handles contract arbitration, has said the prohibition will have a major, detrimental impact on global trade. 

India is set to supply 17 percent of global exports in 2011-2012, the U.S. Department of Agriculture estimates. 

To contact the reporters on this story: Tushar Dhara in New Delhi at tdhara1@bloomberg.net. Pratik Parija in New Delhi at pparija@bloomberg.net 

To contact the editor responsible for this story: James Poole at jpoole4@bloomberg.net. 

India Decides to End Cotton-Export Ban After Protests From Growers, China - Bloomberg

*Air India ticket sales jump 32% in Feb*

Mumbai: Debt-stricken Air India has registered another improvement in year-on-year performance in February, with average passenger revenue growing by a healthy 32 percent, a senior airline official said.

While revenue from international network grew 20 percent, the same from the domestic network rose nearly 58 percent during the period, taking the overall revenue rise to 32 percent.

"The airline's on-time performance has improved by up to 80 percent across the network, in the first week of March, reaching as high as 88 percent on March 8," the official said.

While capacity on its international services remained more or less stagnant, on the domestic service, it went up by 20 percent and on the overall network by 4 percent, he added.

There was also an increase in the number of passengers carried, which went up 13.4 percent on the overall network, he said.

The airline's yield per revenue kilometre increased 17 percent on international routes and nearly 31 percent on its domestic routes. On the overall network, there has been a 24 percent increase in the yield.

Increase in fuel cost, however, continues to dent Air India's substantial increase in revenues, he said.

"However, aviation turbine fuel prices alone registered an increase of 20 percent in February. For the entire year, Air India expects the impact of the increase in aviation turbine fuel to be in the region of Rs 2,000 crore. On a cumulative basis, from April 2011 to February 2012, its fuel cost has gone up by 40 percent. If it was not for the fuel price we would have done far better," he said.

He said that the airline is also examining the idea of direct import of fuel as recently permitted by the government to save on fuel cost.

Air India's financial restructuring plan is awaiting Cabinet approval and most of the banks have agreed in principle to the Rs 18,000 crore debt restructuring plan.

Some cost rationalisation measures already implemented by Air India include, phasing out of its Airbus 310 aircraft, reduction in the deployment of Boeing 747s, return of its leased aircraft, grounding of its ageing fleet for disposal, refinancing of some of the high cost loans with lower interest rates, as well as reduction of contractual employment.

"We have reduced the number of our former employees hired, who had been on contract. This has reduced our costs," he said.

The airline is also set to implement its new international schedule from March 25 by increasing frequencies on the Delhi-Tokyo-Delhi route from four flights to five flights per week.

The frequency on the Delhi-Dammam-Delhi route will be increased from two flights per week to daily flights, while the Delhi-Bahrain-Delhi route would have daily connectivity. Also, daily flights will be introduced on the Dubai-Vizag route, he said.

On the domestic network, the airline will increase its frequency on the Mumbai-Kochi-Mumbai to two flights daily and also introduce a new Hyderabad-Kolkata-Hyderabad flight, the official said.

Meanwhile, Boeing will shortly showcase the airline's Dreamliner Boeing 787aircraft painted in Air India's colors and internal livery at the Hyderabad Air Show 2012 between March 14 and 18 March. The Boeing Dreamliner is expected to be cornerstone of Air India's turnaround due to its fuel efficiencies. 

PTI

First Published: Sunday, March 11, 2012, 13:34
Air India ticket sales jump 32% in Feb


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

*India&#8217;s January Industrial Output Rises at Fastest Pace in Seven Months*
By Kartik Goyal - Mar 12, 2012 7:03 PM ET


India&#8217;s industrial production unexpectedly rose at the fastest pace in seven months in January, weathering the highest interest rates since 2008 and weaker global growth.
Output (INPIINDY) at factories, utilities and mines advanced 6.8 percent from a year earlier, after a revised 2.5 percent climb in December, the Central Statistical Office said in a statement in New Delhi today. The figure exceeded all 26 estimates in a Bloomberg News survey.
Enlarge image 
The gain signals production is withstanding the impact of the elevated cost of credit on domestic demand and the fallout for exports from Europe&#8217;s debt crisis. Photographer: Dhiraj Singh/Bloomberg

Play Video
March 6 (Bloomberg) -- Prem Shankar Jha, an independent political analyst and previously an aide to former Indian Prime Minister Vishwanath Pratap Singh, talks about the nation's state elections, economy and central bank monetary policy. Results from the elections to be released today may dictate the pace of economic policy changes that Singh is seeking to bolster slowing growth. Jha speaks from with John Dawson on Bloomberg Television's "On the Move Asia." (Source: Bloomberg)
A history of swings in the data may prevent the report from easing concern that the cost of credit and the impact of Europe&#8217;s debt crisis are dimming India&#8217;s economic outlook. The central bank, which lowered lenders&#8217; reserve requirements last week and reviews rates on March 15, has signaled readiness to join nations from Brazil to the Philippines in cutting borrowing costs as expansion slows and inflation eases.
&#8220;The production figures are very volatile and I wouldn&#8217;t give too much weight to this number,&#8221; said Madan Sabnavis, chief economist at Credit Analysis & Research Ltd. in Mumbai. &#8220;The overall growth trend still remains weak. The Reserve Bank of India will wait until April to take any action on rates, and by then it will have more information on the budget deficit and inflation.&#8221;


----------



## Holmes

*India confident of going back to 8-9 pct growth soon: Patil*



> (Reuters) - India is confident of steering the economy back to a high growth path of 8-9 percent soon as its economic fundamentals remain robust, bouncing from a slower growth of about 7 percent in the current fiscal year, President Pratibha Devisingh Patil said.
> 
> "The long-term fundamentals of the Indian economy remain robust," Patil told lawmakers on Monday, adding the government plans to achieve a 9 percent annual growth target in the five-year plan period ending on March 31, 2017.
> 
> The economy grew more than 9 percent for three years until 2007/08, and at an annual 8.4 percent in the last two fiscal years.
> 
> Finance Minister Pranab Mukherjee, who will present the budget on Friday, is expected to set a target of 7.5 percent to 8 percent economic growth for the 2012/13 fiscal year beginning on April 1.
> 
> After last year's budget debacle, when Mukherjee's projections for growth, asset sales and the fiscal deficit proved wildly optimistic, the pressure is on the government for a more realistic set of targets.
> 
> "Efforts are underway to build political consensus on the Goods and Services Tax, which will give a major boost to the economy by rationalising indirect taxes and giving full input credit," Patil said.
> 
> The main opposition Bharatiya Janata Party has indicated support on non-controversial decisions, such as tweaking of tax exemptions for companies and moves to curb illicit fund flows.
> 
> Patil said the government aims to achieve an annual growth of 4 percent in the farm sector in the next five years and said it was confident of achieving the farm credit target of 4.75 trillion rupees credit in the current fiscal year.
> 
> She said India expects to increase its merchandise exports to $500 billion by 2013/14, from close to $300 billion targeted in the current fiscal year.


India confident of going back to 8-9 pct growth soon: Patil | Reuters



*India Car Sales Rise to a Record*



> NEW DELHI -- Car sales in India jumped to a record in February as customers bought more vehicles on concerns that the federal government may raise taxes on diesel vehicles in its budget for the next financial year.
> Chandra Bhushan Mishra tries out a car as his family waits eagerly at a Maruti showroom in Barabanki, India, in this file photo.
> 
> Local car sales rose 13% last month, the steepest pace of growth since April 2011, to 211,402 autos from 186,890 autos a year earlier, helped mainly by persistent demand for diesel vehicles, data issued by the Society of Indian Automobile Manufacturers showed.
> 
> The February performance follows a 7.2% rise in January, an 8.5% increase in December and a 7.5% rise in November. The previous record for monthly car sales was in January, at 196,013 autos.
> 
> While demand for gasoline vehicles has been muted so far this fiscal year due to costlier loans and higher fuel prices, the slack has been picked up by a sharp rise in sales of diesel-powered cars and sport-utility vehicles. India's government continues to control prices of diesel, which is nearly 40% cheaper than gasoline due to its direct impact on inflation. Diesel vehicles are more fuel-efficient as well.
> 
> "Demand for diesel vehicles has grown to 45% of total demand from less than 30% last year," said SIAM Director General Vishnu Mathur.
> 
> SIAM expects car sales to remain brisk until March 16, when the finance minister would present the budget for the fiscal year that starts April 1.
> 
> Mr. Mathur said that consumer sentiment has improved on expectation that the central bank is unlikely to raise interest rates any further in the near term, which would help stabilize the cost of purchasing vehicles. But he added that any increase in the tax on diesel cars could dent sales.
> 
> February car sales growth was helped by better performance at Maruti Suzuki India Ltd., Hyundai Motor Co., Tata Motors Ltd. and Toyota Motor Corp. However, Ford Motor Co., General Motors Corp. and Volkswagen AG were among the companies that posted lower sales.
> 
> Sales of market leader Maruti, the local unit of Suzuki Motor Corp., increased 7% to 94,118 cars, while those of second-ranked Hyundai climbed 13% to 36,658 cars.
> 
> Tata Motors recorded a 5.5% growth to 28,236 cars, while sales at Toyota's local unit more than doubled to 9,023 cars.



India Car Sales Rise to a Record - WSJ.com


----------



## Abingdonboy

BBC News - India factory output rises by 6.8%, easing growth fears


----------



## Banana

Abingdonboy said:


> BBC News - India factory output rises by 6.8%, easing growth fears



Another Piece of BS.



> IIP&#8217;s funny numbers: Time to dump them lock, stock, barrel
> 
> by R Jagannathan Mar 12, 2012
> 
> So, the Index of Industrial Production (IIP) has punched in at 6.8 percent in January. 2012. Three cheers for an industrial revival?
> 
> Actually, we should give the index three boos for producing nonsensical numbers.
> 
> The broad numbers are certainly not off the mark. The big growth engines of January were Manufacturing, which grew by a robust 8.5 percent, and Electricity, which rose 3.2 percent. Mining, which has been a bit under the weather for all of 2011 due to scams and bans, declined by 2.7 percent.
> 
> The IIP numbers seem to be in contradiction with ground realities
> 
> Overall, the IIP has given us a moderate 4.0 percent growth in the April 2011-January 2012 period.
> 
> But look under the covers, and what you find is a can of worms.
> 
> Industrial growth is being driven by consumption, with consumer goods zooming by 20.2 percent, especially consumer non-durables by 42.1 percent. Consumer durables &#8211; fridges, ACs etc &#8211; are actually declining by 6.8 percent.
> 
> What&#8217;s going on? Are Indian consumers buying up toothpaste, soap, and food like they are going out of fashion?
> 
> Seems so.
> 
> Exhibit A is &#8220;Food products and beverages&#8221;, which showed 92.6 percent growth in January. Indians are either eating too much now or they were eating too little in January 2011. How did this happen? Have the rich forgotten about weight-watching, or are the poor eating better? If this is true, we should forget about food security and worry about only those pockets where malnutrition is chronic.
> 
> Exhibit B is &#8220;Printing, publishing and reproduction of recorded media&#8221;, which grew a spectacular 56.1 percent. Are people reading more newspapers and watching more TV for some reason? The data suggest that most publications and channels are bleeding, and advertisers are holding back on spends. Or are people spending more on entertainment and CDs &#8211; which is what recorded media could be about? Nobody has told us that people are watching more films or things like that.
> 
> Exhibits A and B are also valid for April-January 2011-12, since they reported 28.3 percent and 24.2 percent growth. So this is not some isolated trend restricted to a January blip.
> 
> Exhibits C, D and E relate to what is falling in the IIP: &#8220;Office, accounting and computing machinery&#8221; (-14.1 percent), &#8220;Electrical machinery and apparatus&#8221; (-30.5 percent), and &#8220;Radio, TV and communication equipment and apparatus&#8221; (-13.8 percent).
> 
> Surely, there is a contradiction between exhibits A and B, and what C, D and E show.
> 
> Can India be buying more recording media and consuming more entertainment and news if office and computing machinery are going down, and if radio, TV and computing equipment are crashing?
> 
> This is not to suggest a one-to-one correlation between related products every month, but at the very least there is a clear need to look at the data afresh and see if the right things are being collected and collated.
> 
> Let&#8217;s also look at some of the other numbers &#8211; going even deeper into specific products. January has shown a 127.3 percent increase in &#8220;Zarda/chewing tobacco&#8221;. Either people are taking up more bad habits as the economy dives downhill, or the data gatherers were smoking something when entering the data.
> 
> &#8220;Marble tiles and slabs&#8221; reported 69.4 percent growth during January. Now, we didn&#8217;t hear of any real growth in the real estate sector in January in any part of the country. So how did marble tiles and slabs show this spike in growth? Who is buying marble tiles when the money being invested in realty is going down? Or have the data gatherers lost their marbles? (If you are a glutton for numbers, here&#8217;s the full monty from the government&#8217;s data website).
> 
> Newspaper production went up 57.1 percent in January. Oh? People are now eagerly reading newspapers, or are the poor using more newspapers to cover themselves in a cold winter since they can&#8217;t afford woolen blankets?
> 
> The official release announcing the January IPP also notes a 246 percent rise in petroleum coke, lenses (72 percent, the population is either taking to photography in a big way or more people are developing myopia), and insulated cables/wires of all kinds (up 57.5 percent). Since cables and wires are largely used in homes and offices, one wonders why this is happening in a flat or negative real estate scenario.
> 
> There is only one point to be made: the IIP numbers are simply yo-yoing too much and appear too lumpy to be really believable. Somebody needs to take a close look at the whole index, and audit the process through which data is being collected.
> 
> Meanwhile, the current IIP is worth taking with bags of salt. However, we don&#8217;t advise that, since salt might show a big spike in the next IIP number.
> 
> Best to throw out the flawed current IIP with the bathwater.




IIP&#8217;s funny numbers: Time to dump them lock, stock, barrel | Firstpost


----------



## IndoUS

................................


----------



## Agent_47

*Govt uses special powers to slash cancer drug price by 97%*

MUMBAI: In a landmark decision that could set a precedent on how life-saving drugs under patents can be made affordable, the government has allowed a domestic company, Natco Pharma, to manufacture a copycat version of Bayer's patented anti-cancer drug, Nexavar, bringing down its price by 97%.

In the first-ever case of compulsory licencing approval, the Indian Patent Office on Monday cleared the application of Hyderabad's Natco Pharma to sell generic drug Nexavar, used for renal and liver cancer, at Rs 8,880 (around $175) for a 120-capsule pack for a month's therapy. Bayer offers it for over Rs 2.8 lakh (roughly $5,500) per 120 capsule. The order provides hope for patients who cannot afford these drugs.

The approval paves the way for the launch of Natco's drug in the market, a company official told TOI, adding that it will pay a 6% royalty on net sales every quarter to Bayer. The licence will be valid till such time the drug's patent is valid, i.e. 2020. As per the CL (compulsory licence) order, Natco is also committed to donating free supplies of the medicines to 600 patients each year.

Bayer said it was "disappointed" and would "evaluate options to defend intellectual property rights" in the country. In July 2011, Natco had applied for the CL in the Mumbai patent office to make Sorafenib Tosylate for which Bayer has a patent in the country since 2008.

Under Section 84, a compulsory licence to manufacture a drug can be issued after three years of the grant of patent on the product, which is not available at an affordable price. Under the World Trade Organisation TRIPS Agreement, compulsory licences are legally-recognized means to overcome barriers in accessing affordable medicines. This is the first time in the history of the Indian Patents Act, 1970, that the provision under Section 84 has been invoked.

The patent office acted on the basis that not only had Bayer failed to price the drug at a level that made it accessible and affordable, it also was unable to ensure that the medicine was available in sufficient quantities within India. Controller general of patents, P H Kurian, based his decision on Bayer's admission that only 2% of kidney and liver cancer patients were able to access the drug, and its pricing (Rs 2.8 lakh for a month) did not constitute a "reasonably affordable" price.

Since 2005, domestic drug manufacturers have faced formidable barriers in the manufacture of patented drugs, and this has been remedied by the compulsory licensing provision to prevent patent holders from having a monopoly over certain essential medicines.

Interestingly, generic manufacturer Cipla has already launched generic Nexavar (Sorafenib Tosylate) at around Rs 28,000 per 120-capsule pack, and is embroiled in a dispute with Bayer in the Delhi high court.

Economist and intellectual property expert James Love said, "The Bayer price of Rs 34,11,898 per year ($69,000) is more than 41 times the projected average per capita income for India in 2012, shattering any measure of affordability. Bayer tried to justify its high price by making claims of high R&D costs, but refused to provide any details of its actual outlays on the research for Sorafenib, a cancer drug that was partly subsidized by the US Orphan Drug tax credit, and jointly developed with Onyx Pharmaceuticals. Bayer has made billions from Sorafenib, and made little effort to sell the product in India where its price is far beyond the means of all but a few persons."

Dr Tido von Schoen-Angerer, director of independent healthcare organization, MSF, said, "We have been following this case closely because newer drugs to treat HIV are patented in India, and as a result are priced out of reach. But this decision marks a precedent that offers hope. It shows that new drugs under patent can also be produced by generic makers at a fraction of the price, while royalties are paid to the patent holder. This compensates patent holders while at the same time ensuring that competition can bring down prices."

Govt uses special powers to slash cancer drug price by 97% - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BoB's

India showed strong growth amid global slowdown: IMF



> WASHINGTON: Even as overall growth in the G20 slowed in the fourth quarter of 2011, growth increased strongly in India and Indonesia, modestly in the United States, but slowed somewhat in China, according to the International Monetary Fund (IMF).
> 
> The G20 Quarterly Gross Domestic Product (GDP) growth of +0.7 per cent in the last three months of 2011 compared with +0.9 per cent in the third quarter, according to provisional results from this first time release of the G20 GDP aggregate.
> 
> In 2011 as a whole, G20 GDP rose by +2.8 per cent, a marked deceleration compared with the +5.0 per cent growth recorded in 2010.
> 
> The G20 GDP aggregate masks diverging patterns among the world's largest economies, IMF said noting in India and Indonesia growth increased strongly from + 0.9 per cent to + 1.8 per cent and from + 1.4 per cent to + 2.1 per cent respectively.
> 
> However in terms of annual per centage change and per centage change on the same quarter of the previous year India's growth rate fell from 7 per cent in the third quarter to 6.5 per cent in the fourth quarter.
> 
> In the United States, GDP growth increased to +0.7 per cent in the fourth quarter of 2011, compared with +0.5 per cent in the third quarter, but slowed in China to +2.0 per cent, compared with +2.3 per cent in the third quarter.
> 
> In Japan, economic growth decreased to -0.2 per cent, following the strong rebound (+1.7 per cent) in the third quarter. GDP fell by -0.3 per cent in both the European Union and the euro area in the fourth quarter of 2011, the first fall since the second quarter of 2009.



India showed strong growth amid global slowdown: IMF - The Economic Times


----------



## sachin@india

Economic Survey 2011-12: Highlights

NEW DELHI: The Economic Survey 2011-12 was tabled in the Parliament on Thursday. Highlights of the Economic Survey 2011-12 tabled in parliament by Finance Minister Pranab Mukherjee Thursday: 

- GDP growth estimated to be 6.9 percent in 2011-12 

- Outlook for growth and stability is promising with real GDP growth expected to pick up to 7.6 percent in 2012-13 and 8.6 percent in 2013-14 

- Farm sector growth pegged at 2.5 percent for 2011-12 

- Services sector to grow at 9.4 percent 

- Services sector share in GDP to go up to 59 percent in the fiscal ending March 31 


- Industrial growth pegged at 4-5 percent, expected to improve as economic recovery resumes 

- Inflation on WPI was high but showed clear slow down by the year-end. This is likely to spur investment activities leading to positive impact on growth 

- WPI food inflation dropped from 20.2 percent in February 2010 to 1.6 percent in January 2012 

- Calibrated steps initiated to rein-in inflation on top priority 

- India remains among the fastest growing economies of the world 

- Fiscal consolidation on track - savings and capital formation expected to rise 

- Exports grew by 40.5 percent in the first half of this fiscal and imports grew by 30.4 percent 

- Foreign trade performance to remain a key driver of growth 

- Forex reserves enhanced - covering nearly the entire external debt stock 

- Central spending on social services goes up to 18.5 percent this fiscal from 13.4 percent in 2006-07


----------



## sachin@india

India's per capita income increased to 1527 USD

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

BBC News - India uses budget speech to sound upbeat economic note


Could've been worse.


----------



## russellpeters

Abingdonboy said:


> BBC News - India uses budget speech to sound upbeat economic note
> 
> 
> Could've been worse.



aptly put......


----------



## BoB's

sachin@india said:


> India's per capita income increased to 1527 USD



Per capita of Luxembourg(1st) is 122,272...we have a long way to go..

Per capita of our neighbours- 
Maldives- 6,499
Thailand- 5,281
China- 5,184
Indonesia- 3,461
Sri Lanka- 2,864
Bhutan- 2,299
Pakistan- 1,164
Burma- 804
Bangladesh- 690
Nepal- 644


----------



## Abingdonboy

BoB's said:


> Per capita of Luxembourg(1st) is 122,272...we have a long way to go..
> 
> Per capita of our neighbours-
> Maldives- 6,499
> Thailand- 5,281
> China- 5,184
> Indonesia- 3,461
> Sri Lanka- 2,864
> Bhutan- 2,299
> Pakistan- 1,164
> Burma- 804
> Bangladesh- 690
> Nepal- 644



Hey the trajectory is good and I have no doubt India can and will do it. 


Like my father always told me- " reach for the moon, even of you fail you'll be amongst the stars" (cheesy and not astronomically correct but still).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cloud_9

Bharti Airtel may kick start 4G services from Kolkata on March 20



> Bharti Airtel, India's largest mobile phone company by revenues and customers may kick start its fourth generation services from Kolkata on March 20, executives familiar with the development told ET.
> 
> This would be the second launch of 4G services in India after Augere Wireless, which has been offering high-speed data through dongles (data cards) since last month.
> 
> 
> The Bharti Airtel spokesperson declined to comment, but pointed out that its chief executive Sanjay Kapoor had recently said that the telco would launch 4G services by March-end.
> 
> Bharti Airtel had paid Rs 3,314.36 crore for getting fourth generation spectrum in four circles - Maharashtra, Karnataka, Punjab and Kolkata - in a government auction held in 2010.
> 
> ET had earlier reported that Bharti had fininalized vendors for its 4G foray, with ZTE being supplying the equipment and managing operations in Kolkata, while Nokai Siemens gor Maharashta, Huawei for the Karntaka region and Sweden's Ericsson for Punjab.


----------



## Shaurya

*Telecom Budget: Mobile phone manufacturing to pick up in India*

Telecom Lead India: The Union Budget 2012 presented by the finance minister Pranab Mukherjee gives some respite to the mobile industry in India, as it exempts mobile phone parts from basic custom duties.

The exemption of the mobile phone parts from basic custom duties will aid in deeper penetration of mobile phone manufacturers into the untapped portions of the Indian market.

Furthermore, the exemption will help bringing down the manufacturing cost of mobile phones.

In Indian market, domestic vendors such as Micromax, Spice, Karbonn and Lava have been making low-cost cell phones and the move to exempt mobile phone parts from basic custom duties will help these vendors to lower their production cost, which will help them to focus on quality of their offerings.

Additionally, this move will help these domestic vendors to compete with leading manufacturer such as Nokia, Samsung, HTC and Motorola.

These domestic vendors have already launched low-cost smartphones in a bid to drive demand as they attempt to move up the value chain from low-cost feature phones.

For 2011, Micromax is among the top manufacturers of multi-SIM mobile handsets with 8 percent market share. Other domestic manufacturer such as G'five and Maxx are also striving to increase their market share in the Indian mobile market, accoding to Cyber Media Research.

Pradeep Jain, MD of Karbonn Mobiles welcomes Budget

"We as a constituent of the ever-evolving communication sector of the country would like to welcome the forward-looking Union Budget for 2012-13. By taking progressive policy measures the Finance Minister has been able to put forth a proposal which will definitely take the country on a path of progression," said Pradeep Jain, MD of Karbonn Mobiles.

Karbonn Mobiles welcomes the finance minister's move to cut customs duty on memory cards for mobile phones which while complementing the usage of storage cards will definitely help in increasing the usage of extensive mobile phones in the country, Jain added.

Not only multi-SIM mobile handsets, but these domestic vendors are trying to mark their presence in 3G and Smartphone market segment. The government's move to exempt mobile phone parts from basic custom duties will definitely help them to improve quality.

In the overall India mobile handsets market, Nokia is presently holding the leadership position with 31 percent share, followed by Samsung at No.2 with 15 percent and Micromax at No.3 with 5 percent, in terms of sales (unit shipments) during CY 2011.

The government has also cut customs duty on memory cards for mobile phones which while complementing the usage of storage cards will definitely help in increasing the usage of extensive mobile phones in the country. 

Responding to Budget recommendations, Ashutosh Prabhudesai, Controller & Director Finance, Fujitsu Consulting India, said: "Finance Minister has demonstrated the in-principle acceptance for moving towards unified GST by standardizing the tax rates across the spectrum of services. The rationalization of tax slabs for non corporate income taxes is also a step towards the implementation of direct taxes code. However the excise duty increases and service tax rate increase would mean higher costs for the industry. The pill could have been sweetened by a reduction in corporate tax rates which did not happen."

Telecom Budget: Mobile phone manufacturing to pick up in India

*India economy to pick up speed: finance ministry*

NEW DELHI &#8212; India's economic growth will pick up speed over the next two years, a report card on Asia's third-largest economy forecast on Thursday, a day before the government presents its budget.
"By any cross-country comparison, India remains among the (economic growth) front-runners," said the survey, a summation of the nation's prospects traditionally presented before the spending plans.
The study, prepared by the finance ministry, projected the economy would grow 7.6 percent in the next fiscal year to March 2013 and 8.6 percent the following year.
The economy should grow 6.9 percent this year -- the slowest pace since the 2008 global financial crisis -- but there are signs "the weakness in economic activity has bottomed out and a gradual upswing is imminent," it said.
Growth has been hurt by aggressive monetary tightening to contain stubborn inflation while a weakening global economy has hit export demand.
The survey said it expected the central bank to lower interest rates in coming months owing to an expected easing of inflation. However, the survey's release came as the Reserve Bank of India left rates on hold, citing worries a rise in global oil prices could again stoke inflation.
The fiscal deficit -- the gap between spending and revenues -- would likely exceed a budget target of 4.6 percent of gross domestic product for this financial year, the survey said.
But it should narrow to 4.1 percent in the next fiscal year and to 3.5 percent in the next 12 months, the survey added.
Narrowing of the deficit is crucial to reduce government borrowing and interest costs, and attract vital investment to fund the improvement of India's dilapidated infrastructure and bolster growth, economists say.

AFP: India economy to pick up speed: finance ministry


----------



## CaptainJackSparrow

*Zambia seeks India's help for Green Revolution*

Zambia seeks India`s help for Green Revolution

*India - Africa trade target raised to $90 billion by 2015 news*


domain-b.com : India - Africa trade target raised to $90 billion by 2015


----------



## StingRoy

Business Line : Companies News : India-made Figo to be exported to 50 intl mkts: Ford



> Ford India, subsidiary of US carmaker Ford, on Thursday said it aims to accelerate export of India made-Figo to 50 international markets by this year end, from current 34.
> 
> Figo continues to be a favourite in export markets. The company has exported 2,389 units this month including to a new market &#8212; Lebanon, an official said, on the sidelines of foundation stone-laying ceremony of Ford&#8217;s integrated manufacturing facility here.
> 
> &#8220;We are exporting Figo to Mexico, Caribbean, UAE, and parts of North Africa. The vast majority goes to similar markets like India, as they too need small cars like India does,&#8221; President and Managing Director, Ford India, Mr Michael Boneham said.
> 
> In addition to South Africa and Nepal, Figo is being shipped to countries like Angola, Bermuda, Ghana, Iraq, Liberia, Malawi, Madagascar, Mauritius, Nigeria, Senegal, Tanzania, Zambia and Zimbabwe.
> 
> &#8220;We have already gone to 34 different countries and aim to export to 50 nations by end of this year, many of them being similar countries,&#8221; Mr Boneham said.


----------



## StingRoy

Business Line : Companies News : India-made Figo to be exported to 50 intl mkts: Ford



> Ford India, subsidiary of US carmaker Ford, on Thursday said it aims to accelerate export of India made-Figo to 50 international markets by this year end, from current 34.
> 
> Figo continues to be a favourite in export markets. The company has exported 2,389 units this month including to a new market  Lebanon, an official said, on the sidelines of foundation stone-laying ceremony of Fords integrated manufacturing facility here.
> 
> We are exporting Figo to Mexico, Caribbean, UAE, and parts of North Africa. The vast majority goes to similar markets like India, as they too need small cars like India does, President and Managing Director, Ford India, Mr Michael Boneham said.
> 
> In addition to South Africa and Nepal, Figo is being shipped to countries like Angola, Bermuda, Ghana, Iraq, Liberia, Malawi, Madagascar, Mauritius, Nigeria, Senegal, Tanzania, Zambia and Zimbabwe.
> 
> We have already gone to 34 different countries and aim to export to 50 nations by end of this year, many of them being similar countries, Mr Boneham said.


----------



## CaptainJackSparrow

*Ford lays foundation for $1bn factory in India*

Ford lays foundation for $1bn factory in India | Firstpost

*IMF lauds India's efforts on economic reforms*

IMF lauds India's efforts on economic reforms - Business Today - Business News


----------



## jha

*Hitachi to build Asia&#8217;s biggest desalination plant in Dahej*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## illusion8

*Goldman sets March 2013 Nifty target at 6,100*

Goldman Sachs upgraded Indian stocks to "marketweight" from "underweight" in its latest Asia-Pacific Quarterly Outlook report dated March 22, saying domestic growth will pick up, while stock valuations remain "relatively attractive."

Goldman set a March 2013 target of 6,100 for the Nifty index, with Yes Bank YESB.NSYESB.NS) and cigarette maker ITC (NSE:ITC.NS - NewsITC.NS) among the bank's "top stock ideas" for the region.

Global risk factors that had hit Indian equities late last year had largely abated, while the uncertainty behind the regional elections in Uttar Pradesh and the unveiling of the 2012/13 budget had dissipated, Goldman said.

Indian growth will pick up to 7.2 percent this year and 7.8 percent in 2013, from 6.9 percent last year, Goldman added, while slowing core inflation would allow Reserve Bank of India to cut the repo rate by 150 basis points during fiscal 2013.

"We believe growth will indeed pick up in India over the next one to two quarters and that the equity market will start to reflect these prospects in the coming months," Goldman said in its report.

On challenges, Goldman said oil prices remain "the most significant risk" to their "positive" view on India.

Goldman sets March 2013 Nifty target at 6,100 - Yahoo! India Finance


----------



## Holmes

*Kochi terminal to boost LNG import to 20 million tonnes*

KOCHI: Prime Minister Manmohan Singh on Friday said the commissioning of LNG terminals at Kochi and Dahej would be landmarks in India's efforts to achieve energy security through diversification of its energy basket.

The two terminals will enhance the country's gas import capacity from 14 million tonnes a year to 20 million tonnes by the end of next financial year, the PM said at the inaugural session of the Asia Gas Partnership Summit in New Delhi.

Kochi terminal is set to start commercial operation in October while work on Dahej expansion plan is also set to begin soon. Singh said India had also launched an ambitious pipeline development programme.

Kochi terminal to boost LNG import to 20 million tonnes - The Times of India


----------



## CaptainJackSparrow

*India's Maruti to set up new $333m diesel plant*

India's Maruti to set up new $333m diesel plant - The Times of India


----------



## Dance

*Indian minister launches appeal over flailing economy​*

NEW DELHI: Indias finance minister appealed Saturday to fractious government allies and a hostile opposition to cooperate in the national interest to restore the health of Asias third-largest economy.

Pranab Mukherjees call came as global ratings agencies and investment houses warned that Indias weak public finances and political paralysis over reform measures were clouding the nations financial prospects.

Getting Indias economy back on track is a question of broad national interest that is staring us in the face, Mukherjee told the Federation of Indian Chambers of Commerce and Industry in a bluntly worded speech.

The 77-year-old minister said he was committed to protecting the credibility of plans in his budget, presented earlier this month, to plug a widening fiscal deficit and trim a ballooning subsidy bill.

But Mukherjee said cutting spending will involve tough decisions that we will have to take collectively, referring to coalition and opposition members who have been obstructing economic reforms at a time of slowing economic growth.

Doubts have been mounting about Indias ability to deliver on its fiscal pledges amid worsening relations between the embattled ruling Congress and regional parties, whose backing it needs to retain power.

The graft-tainted government of Premier Manmohan Singh has had a series of embarrassing policy flip-flops in recent months with coalition members allying with the opposition to stymie reforms.

Earlier in the week, the government scrapped plans to hike rail fares  a move intended to raise funds to repair the antiquated and unsafe network  underscoring its growing difficulties in implementing policy decisions.

The government has set a fiscal deficit target of 5.1 percent of gross domestic product for the next financial year  less than this years gaping 5.9 percent  but still the widest among big emerging market nations.

The governments woes have been compounded by decelerating growth with expansion for the next year to March, 31, 2013, targeted at 7.6 percent.

That is up from 6.9 percent seen this year, but far below eight-to nine-percent growth for much of the past decade.

Among the hard decisions the government must make is whether to raise subsidised fuel and fertiliser prices.

Analysts say such hikes are key to cutting the debilitating subsidy burden but the move would be unpopular among Indias vast poor population and require political courage from lawmakers with elections due at the latest by 2014.

The implementation risk is high ahead of federal parliamentary elections,commented Fitch ratings agency.

Mukherjee recalled another crisis in 1991 in which Indias currency reserves sank so low it was on the brink of defaulting on foreign loans.

But that event turned out to be a catalyst for sweeping changes which began the process of the countrys economic liberalisation, he noted.

Despite being a minority government, with the collective will of parliament, it was possible to lift the economy, he said.

If we could face the challenges in the 1990s, we should be able to face the challenges in 2012-13.


Indian minister launches appeal over flailing economy | Business | DAWN.COM


----------



## itsme

Dance said:


> *Indian minister launches appeal over flailing economy​*
> 
> NEW DELHI: India&#8217;s finance minister appealed Saturday to fractious government allies and a hostile opposition to cooperate &#8220;in the national interest&#8221; to restore the health of Asia&#8217;s third-largest economy.
> 
> Pranab Mukherjee&#8217;s call came as global ratings agencies and investment houses warned that India&#8217;s weak public finances and political paralysis over reform measures were clouding the nation&#8217;s financial prospects.
> 
> Getting India&#8217;s economy back on track &#8220;is a question of broad national interest that is staring us in the face,&#8221; Mukherjee told the Federation of Indian Chambers of Commerce and Industry in a bluntly worded speech.
> 
> The 77-year-old minister said he was &#8220;committed to protecting the credibility&#8221; of plans in his budget, presented earlier this month, to plug a widening fiscal deficit and trim a ballooning subsidy bill.
> 
> But Mukherjee said cutting spending &#8220;will involve tough decisions that we will have to take collectively&#8221;, referring to coalition and opposition members who have been obstructing economic reforms at a time of slowing economic growth.
> 
> Doubts have been mounting about India&#8217;s ability to deliver on its fiscal pledges amid worsening relations between the embattled ruling Congress and regional parties, whose backing it needs to retain power.
> 
> The graft-tainted government of Premier Manmohan Singh has had a series of embarrassing policy flip-flops in recent months with coalition members allying with the opposition to stymie reforms.
> 
> Earlier in the week, the government scrapped plans to hike rail fares &#8212; a move intended to raise funds to repair the antiquated and unsafe network &#8212; underscoring its growing difficulties in implementing policy decisions.
> 
> The government has set a fiscal deficit target of 5.1 percent of gross domestic product for the next financial year &#8212; less than this year&#8217;s gaping 5.9 percent &#8212; but still the widest among big emerging market nations.
> 
> The government&#8217;s woes have been compounded by decelerating growth with expansion for the next year to March, 31, 2013, targeted at 7.6 percent.
> 
> That is up from 6.9 percent seen this year, but far below eight-to nine-percent growth for much of the past decade.
> 
> Among the hard decisions the government must make is whether to raise subsidised fuel and fertiliser prices.
> 
> Analysts say such hikes are key to cutting the debilitating subsidy burden but the move would be unpopular among India&#8217;s vast poor population and require political courage from lawmakers with elections due at the latest by 2014.
> 
> &#8220;The implementation risk is high ahead of federal parliamentary elections,&#8221;commented Fitch ratings agency.
> 
> Mukherjee recalled &#8220;another crisis&#8221; in 1991 in which India&#8217;s currency reserves sank so low it was on the brink of defaulting on foreign loans.
> 
> But that event turned out to be a catalyst for sweeping changes which began the process of the country&#8217;s economic liberalisation, he noted.
> 
> &#8220;Despite being a minority government, with the collective will of parliament, it was possible to lift the economy,&#8221; he said.
> 
> &#8220;If we could face the challenges in the 1990s, we should be able to face the challenges in 2012-13.&#8221;
> 
> 
> Indian minister launches appeal over flailing economy | Business | DAWN.COM



awsome pranab and sms are preparing a battleground for reforms, he already said we r preparing to bite the bullet, soon a war is going to happen in india parliament. its gonaa be fun.


----------



## CaptainJackSparrow

*India likely to have around 1,747 million travellers by 2021: Report
*

India likely to have around 1,747 million travellers by 2021: Report - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ammyy

CaptainJackSparrow said:


> *India likely to have around 1,747 million travellers by 2021: Report
> *
> 
> India likely to have around 1,747 million travellers by 2021: Report - The Times of India



So many tourist in Delhi-NCR these days .... you can observe that any day in any market

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yeti

*World Bank President to visit India today*

New Delhi: World Bank President Robert B Zoellick begins his 5-day India visit from today to assess the government requirements of multi-lateral funding for meeting its development goals.

"Shifts in the world economy could affect India's growth momentum and sharpen its development challenges. The Bank stands ready to continue to support India with its knowledge and financial resources to meet the challenges ahead," Zoellick said in a statement.

India is poised to grow at seven percent this year, buoyed by strong fundamentals and a high domestic savings rate, he said.

"India's needs are great, so I am here to explore with the Government of India innovative ways in which our joint financial capacities can be leveraged, especially in infrastructure financing, so that India can build the roads, highways, railway lines and power plants needed to propel growth," Zoellick said.

Zoellick, who has visited India four times during his five-year tenure as Bank President, will meet government leaders, including the Union Ministers of Finance, Home and Rural Development, and the Deputy Chairman of the Planning Commission to better understand how the World Bank Group can be useful to India in meeting its development priorities.

India is the largest client for the International Bank for Reconstruction and Development and its private sector arm, International Financial Corporation.

The Group in its last fiscal (ending June 2011) made USD 6.33 billion available to India, including USD 3.46 billion from IBRD, USD 775 million from IFC, and USD 2.07 billion from its fund for the poorest, the International Development Association. 



World Bank President to visit India today


----------



## Roybot

CaptainJackSparrow said:


> *India likely to have around 1,747 million travellers by 2021: Report
> *



I think they meant 17.47 Million.?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yeti

Roybot said:


> I think they meant 17.47 Million.?




lol just noticed that


----------



## majesticpankaj

I think it is 174.7 mn because we already have 6.2 mn tourists from abroad and 60 mn domestic travellers.


----------



## Yeti

*It predicts that by 2021, global travel industry would see 1,362 billion travellers, of which India is expected to account for 0.8 per cent. 

The domestic travellers will grow at 8 per cent annually to 1,735 million by 2021. About room requirement, the report said India would need a total of 3,51,540 rooms by 2021.*

One thing we should do is build Casinos on the scale of Vegas or Macau which brings in big big business not like these small off-shore boat ones we have in Goa.


----------



## majesticpankaj

Yeti said:


> It predicts that by 2021, global travel industry would see 1,362 billion travellers, of which India is expected to account for 0.8 per cent.
> 
> The domestic travellers will grow at 8 per cent annually to 1,735 million by 2021. About room requirement, the report said India would need a total of 3,51,540 rooms by 2021.



1362 billion


----------



## Nakki Nair

majesticpankaj said:


> 1362 billion



Dont break your head over this. Just a typo.

I can tell it is 1.362 billion because of my high IQ like Chinese Dragon and Fair and Unbiased.


----------



## Yeti

majesticpankaj said:


> 1362 billion




Time of India is getting less and less accurate I have noticed.


----------



## Yeti

Japan's development loans to India top Rs2,13,601 crore news 


29 March 2012 


Japan has committed Rs8,303.01 crore (Yen134.288 billion) for two projects in India under the first batch of FY'11 Japan International Cooperation Agency (JICA) overseas development assistance (ODA) loan package, taking the total commitment of ODA from Japan to this country to Rs2,13,601.44 crore (Yen 3454.657 billion).

The two countries exchanged notes for the first batch of FY'11 JICA ODA loan package in New Delhi today. 

Prabodh Saxena, joint secretary in the department of economic affairs and the Japanese ambassador to India Akitaka Saiki exchanged the notes

The two projects covered by the ODA loans include Delhi Mass Rapid Transport System Project Phase III (Rs7909.10 crore) and the West Bengal forest and biodiversity conservation project (forestry sector) Rs393.91 crore.

India and Japan have had a long and fruitful history of bilateral development cooperation since 1958. In the last few years, relations between India and Japan have steadily progressed based on India-Japan Global Partnership. 

The visits of the Indian prime minister to Japan in 2006, 2008 and 2010 and the visit of Japanese prime minister to India in 2007, 2009 and 2011 have further strengthened the India-Japan Global Partnership by adding greater substance to the bilateral relations.


domain-b.com : Japan's development loans to India top Rs2,13,601 crore

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cloud_9

Core industries growth hits 7-month high in Feb






NEW DELHI, MARCH 29: 
Eight key infrastructure industries posted a seven-month high growth of 6.8 per cent in February, largely driven by robust performance in cement, electricity and coal. This output growth performance was much higher than the dismal growth of 0.5 per cent in January and 6.4 per cent in February last year.

Coal output grew a robust 17.8 per cent in February, partly aided by the base effect. Coal production had contracted 5.8 per cent in same month last year. On cumulative basis, coal production grew a modest 0.4 per cent in April-February compared with the negative growth of 0.1 per cent during the same period last fiscal.

Electricity generation grew 8 per cent for the month under review, higher than the 7.2 per cent growth in same month last year. The cumulative growth for the April-February 2012 period stood at 8.6 per cent (5.4 per cent).

Cement output continued to post double-digit growth for the fourth consecutive month at 10.8 per cent. This is much higher than the 6.5 per cent growth seen in the same month last year. Cumulative cement output growth during April-February 2012 stood at 6.4 per cent (4.3 per cent).

Crude oil production grew a modest 0.4 per cent (12.2 per cent). Cumulatively, crude oil production registered a growth of 1.4 per cent during April-February this fiscal, significantly lower than 11.9 per cent in the same period in the previous fiscal.

Petroleum refinery products output grew 6.2 per cent (3.2 per cent). In cumulative terms, the production of petroleum refinery products was up 3.4 per cent during April-February 2012, higher than the 2.5 per cent growth last year.

However, natural gas output remained weak and contracted by 7.6 per cent (-7.3 per cent). For the April-February period, natural gas production contracted 8.8 per cent against a growth of 12.3 per cent.

Fertiliser and steel production grew 4.1 per cent (4.8 per cent) and 4.3 per cent (18.5 per cent), respectively, in February. Cumulatively, steel production grew 6.8 per cent during April-February 2012 against 9.2 per cent in the same period in the previous year.

For April-February 2011-12, the cumulative growth of the eight core industries, with 2004-05 as the base year, slowed down to 4.4 per cent (5.8 per cent).

*HPCL-Mittal Energy Limited Announces Successful Commissioning of its Guru 
Gobind Singh Refinery at Bathinda, Punjab*


> HPCL-Mittal Energy Limited (HMEL) is pleased to announce the successful
> commissioning of its state-of-the-art 9 Million Metric Tons per annum Guru Gobind
> Singh Refinery (GGSR) at Phullokari, Bathinda built at a cost of about USD 4 billion.
> The GGSR refinery is an energy efficient, environmental friendly, high distillate
> yielding complex, comprising of the following:-
> &#61623; Single Point Mooring seven kilometres in the sea at Mundra, Gujarat
> &#61623; Crude Oil Terminal at Mundra
> &#61623; Cross country pipeline of 1017 km from Mundra to Bathinda connecting
> various intermediate pumping stations
> &#61623; Captive Power Plant of 165 MW capacity and
> &#61623; Petrochemical unit producing Polypropylene
> The refinery began refining crude oil in August 2011 and recently achieved
> commissioning of the entire Project.
> Commenting on the successful commissioning, Mr. Lakshmi N Mittal stated, &#8220;HPCL
> Mittal joint venture has established that Public Private Partnership models can
> succeed. The venture has leveraged strengths of each partner and combined best
> practices from both sectors. To build a world class asset, we brought leading
> practices in project management, decision making and corporate governance to the
> table, executing the project on schedule. The employees and contractors have
> collaborated very well to deliver on the vision of building a state of the art refinery in
> India that all stakeholders can be proud of.&#8221;


----------



## luckych

*Cisco plans unit in Maharashtra*

*IT infrastructure giant Cisco is considering setting up a manufacturing and services unit in Maharashtra.*

The San Francisco-headquartered company has initiated preliminary talks with the State Government for the new venture. A press statement issued by the Chief Minister's office said that the Government will extend all help to the company.

On Thursday, the Chairman and CEO of the company, Mr John Chambers, held discussions with the Chief Minister. Mr Prithviraj Chavan.

Among other issues, the role of IT in the development of the State was discussed by the two.

A senior Maharashtra Government official said the company, which is famed for its routers and switches, is expected to come up with a more concrete proposal by early July. Given the market demand and availability of quality manpower, the company is keen to invest in the State.

Mr Chambers also expressed his desire to invest in education, health and social security infrastructure in the country, the statement said.

For fiscal 2011, global revenues of Cisco were $43.2 billion. It has been present in India since 1995 and has a pan-India network for sales and marketing of its products.

The company has a software development centre in Bangalore.

Business Line : Industry & Economy / Info-tech : Cisco plans unit in Maharashtra


----------



## Holmes

> *Kerala annual budget proposes two new airports at Wayanad and Idukki*
> 
> In a bid to boost tourism and connectivity in the state, the Annual Budget for the state of Kerala, presented by KM Mani, Finance Minister, Government of Kerala in the State Assembly today, proposed an allocation of Rs 50 crore for a feasibility study of two new airports at Idukki and Wayanad in Kerala. Additionally, as a step to boost connectivity in the state, the Minister also proposed construction of airstrips for small aircraft in all districts of the state. The land for construction of airstrips has already been identified in Kottayam and Kollam. The projects would be taken up and completed in the financial year 2012-13 itself, Mani said.


Aviation India: Kerala annual budget proposes two new airports at Wayanad and Idukki
man looks like all the 14 districts will have an airport in future.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

> _Responding to the ongoing conflict between Sudan and South Sudan, India has appointed a special envoy to broker peace between the two countries that hold the key to India's pursuit of oil and other hydrocarbon resources in Africa. The foreign ministry's decision to send a special envoy to these countries last week came three months after China, with whom New Delhi is locked in a fierce geopolitical battle to tap energy resources in Africa, sent its own special envoy to handle the crisis and protect Beijing's oil interests._
> 
> Government sources confirmed that MEA additional secretary Amarendra Khatua, who handles the passport division, is on a visit to both Juba and Khartoum as India's special envoy to help promote peace and protect India's interests in other African nations as well.
> 
> _The escalating conflict between the two nations, which has led Juba to suspend production and shipment altogether, is threatening to imperil ONGC Videsh Limited's (OVL) investments of close to $3 billion into the undivided country. South Sudan has the largest oil reserve in Africa after Angola. It walked away with 75% of the oil fields of the undivided country after South Sudan was carved out last year. However, in the absence of any processing infrastructure, its authorities are seeking help from OVL to build pipelines, oil stores and refineries._
> 
> "It became essential to send a special envoy to South Sudan and Sudan to promote India's interests as more investments by Indian companies, running into billions of dollars more, are in the pipeline," said a source.
> 
> _With all not hunky-dory between Beijing and Juba yet, mainly due to China's support to the regime in Khartoum for years against the rebels, South Sudan also offers a rare opportunity for India to get even with China. Officials cited the fact that in February Juba expelled the chief of the Chinese owned biggest oil firm in South Sudan for facilitating "oil theft" by Khartoum._
> 
> *One of the reasons Indian authorities have been forced out of their slumber is that OVL's production this year has gone down considerably (about 4%) because of unrest in countries like Sudan and Syria. It has suffered in Africa because of the differences between Sudan and South Sudan, with Khartoum seeking tariffs for allowing the newly formed nation to use its processing and refining facilities. South Sudan has retaliated by stopping shipment altogether through Sudanese facilities. The differences soon turned into an armed conflict with Sudan even using fighter jets to target South Sudan troops and also its oil fields.*
> 
> Sources said that Khatua is also likely to visit other African nations as India gives shape to its plans to tap energy resources. Seen earlier as playing only catch up to China, India started to be looked upon as serious player in Africa only after Prime Minister Manmohan Singh's extended visit to the continent last year. During his visit, Singh announced India's decision to offer $5 billion for the next three years under lines of credit to help Africa achieve its development goals.



Indian envoy in South Sudan on oil mission - The Times of India


----------



## SinoChallenger

Trade Groups: Foreign Firms Giving Up on India - India Real Time - WSJ

Foreigners are withdrawing their investments in india


----------



## sexy gun

*Laggards Bihar, Jharkhand steal development march*

NEW DELHI: Laggards like Bihar and Jharkhand are continuing their march on the government's development agenda, spending up to 20% of their Gross State Domestic Product (GSDP) even as some of the front-runner states, which boast of highest revenue generation, are falling behind.

The flag-bearer Bihar, for instance, had spent an average 15.5% of its GSDP between 2004 and 2008, and sustained the momentum by spending more than 16% in 2009-10, 18.3% in the next fiscal and 17.4% in 2011-12. Chhattisgarh had budgeted about 20% for its development expenditure in 2011-12. The analysis was part of a study on the fiscal position of states carried out by the Reserve Bank of India.

The RBI analysis points out that the development revenue expenditure ( DRE) accounted for 60% of the total revenue expenditure of non-special category (NSC) states during 2009-10. Bihar recorded the highest DRE-GSDP ratio, followed by Chhattisgarh, while Punjab brought out the rear.

According to the revised estimates for 2010-11, all NSC states, save Gujarat, posted an increase in development expenditure vis-a-vis GSDP, with Bihar continuing to record the highest ratio. In 2011-12, the DRE-GSDP ratio is budgeted to increase in 10 states.

Three states - Chhattisgarh, Goa and Rajasthan - recorded a steady increase in their DRE-GSDP ratios on an annual basis from 2009-10 to 2011-12 (budget estimates). On the other hand, though the DRE-GSDP ratio of consolidated special category states increased in 2009-10 and 2010-11(RE), it is budgeted to dip in 2011-12.

Laggards Bihar, Jharkhand steal development march - The Times of India


----------



## cloud_9

Global IT Report 2012








Global IT Report 2012

The Global Competitiveness Report 2011-2012








The Global Competitiveness Report 2011-2012

Looks like we did some progress in Education Sector (Skill Development) But Infrastructure,Corruption and Bureaucracy


----------



## Yeti

*Biocon invests Rs.200 crore to open advanced R&D centre*


Biocon Limited invested Rs.200 crore to open up its advanced integrated research and development centre located within the Biocon Park.

The company will now carry out all its in-house drug research activities focusing on chronic diseases like diabetes, cancer and auto immune. The company is now gearing up to hire an additional 300 scientists to deliver affordable innovation solutions.

&#8220;Our objective is to pursue world class research on biologics that will address the unmet medical needs, said Kiran Mazumdar-Shaw, chairman and managing director, Biocon Limited.

The research centre spread across 200,000 sq. ft houses a molecular lab, biologics process science labs, formulations development lab, molecular characterization lab, functional bioassay lab and pre-clinical and clinical development, is a first-of-its-kind in south India. It is equipped with cutting edge instrumentation for extensive molecular and functional characterization of biologics, she added.

The centre for research excellence will pursue an innovation-led effort to develop advanced yet affordable solutions for several debilitating diseases, said Shaw adding that it would help galvanize the best talent both in India and abroad. It would offer an intellectually stimulating environment combined with an enabling eco-system to conduct path breaking research for biopharmaceuticals. An independent quality group at BRC will ensure compliance to Good Laboratory Practices and international regulatory guidelines to develop &#8216;best in class&#8217; biologics and biosimilars.

Now the company is emerging as a global biopharmaceutical major focused on innovation to develop affordable products and service for patients. Our strategic research and marketing partnerships will help deliver high value and licensable R&D assets. Present strength of the Biocon Research Centre (BRC) is 300 scientists but the facility has a total capacity for 600 researchers. Therefore massive hiring is on, she said.

According to Dr Abhijit Barve, president, R&D, Biocon, the facility will allow cross pollination of ideas across groups that will breed a new culture of innovation.

BRC will attract the outstanding scientists from the best research institutes and the leaders will participate in technical programmes as an effective way to enable innovation through knowledge sharing.

BRC has also a dedicated a research wing in honour of Prof. CNR Rao, Prof. C N R Rao, FRS, National Research Professor; Linus Pauling Research Professor; honorary president, JNCASR; chairman, Scientific Advisory Council to the Prime Minister of India.

The facility was inaugurated today by Nobel Laureate Prof. Kurt Wuthrich. Others present on the occasion where heads of the Indian Institute of Science, Prof. P Balaram, National Centre for Biological Sciences Prof. K Vijayraghavan and Prof. CNR Rao of JNCSAR. 


Biocon invests

*Sudans assure India about safety of OVL's oil assets*

New Delhi, Apr 4 (PTI) Sudan and South Sudan have assured India that its over USD 2.5 billion oil assets in those countries were safe and will not be affected by the ongoing "skirmishes" between the two over oil and territorial issues. This was conveyed by the leaderships of both in Khartoum, capital of Sudan and Juba, capital of South Sudan to Amarendra Khatua, India's Special Envoy and Additional Secretary in the Ministry of External Affairs, during his visit there last week, government sources said today. Terming the ongoing "skirmishes" as "matter of great concern", the sources said the move to send the special envoy was necessitated to seek assurance from the two Sudans for India's oil interests, communicate India's support for the peace initiative and strengthening the ties. The conflict between the two Sudans escalated last month when South Sudan, which came into existence last year, shut down its entire oil production to retaliate against Sudan which has most of the energy processing infrastructure. This also led to a loss of USD 0.4 million per day to the project, the Greater Nile Petroleum Operating Co., run jointly by ONGC Videsh Limited (OVL), the overseas arm of India's state-owned oil major. China and Malaysia are also parties to this project. South Sudan has the largest oil reserve in Africa after Angola and has got 85 per cent of the oil fields of the undivided country. However, in the absence of any processing facility, it is seeking help from India and others to build pipelines and refineries.


----------



## Bobby

SinoChallenger said:


> Trade Groups: Foreign Firms Giving Up on India - India Real Time - WSJ
> 
> Foreigners are withdrawing their investments in india



Chinese misleading news....keep doing it....


----------



## Yeti

India and Qatar on Monday signed six agreements in diverse areas, including a pact on cooperation in oil and gas exploration.

Prime Minister Manmohan Singh held talks with Qatar&#8217;s Emir Sheikh Hamad bin Khalifa al-Thani on a range of issues, including boosting trade and investment as well as energy ties between the two countries. 

Issues relating to the welfare of Indian workers in the Gulf country were also discussed. 

After the talks, Petroleum Minister S. Jaipal Reddy and Qatar&#8217;s Energy Minister Mohammed Bin Saleh al-Sada signed a pact on establishing a cooperative framework to enhance bilateral cooperation in oil and gas. 

The pact envisages cooperation in the areas of upstream and downstream oil and gas activities. It is expected to encourage and promote investment and cooperation between two ministries of oil and gas and through affiliated companies.

Qatar, which holds the world&#8217;s third-largest natural gas reserves after Russia and Iran, has an LNG (liquefied natural gas) export capacity of 77 million tonnes a year.

India buys 7.5 million tonnes of LNG from Qatar under a long-term contract. India imported 5.6 million tonnes of oil from Qatar in 2010-11 and is willing to increase the imports.

Three agreements were signed in the fields of educational exchanges, cultural contacts and promoting tourism. 

A memorandum of agreement was signed between the Reserve Bank of India and Qatar Central Bank. The pact will establish an arrangement for sharing of supervisory information and enhancing cooperation in the area of banking supervision. 

Another pact on exchange of experiences, information and expertise in the field of legal affairs was also signed.



The Hindu : News / National : India, Qatar sign oil and gas pact


----------



## Splurgenxs

*Manoj Bhargava, richest Indian in US commits 90% earnings to charity*

NEW DELHI: Manoj Bhargava, probably the wealthiest Indian in the US ahead of venture capitalist Vinod Khosla, doesn't believe in governments and formal education and was virtually unknown till about a month ago.

"I only had training in common sense," the 58-year-old Princeton University dropout, who came into the limelight after debuting in the Forbes list of billionnaires this year, told ET in an exclusive interview at Taj Mansingh hotel in Delhi.

Meet the founder of '5-Hour Energy'-a 2-ounce energy drink in a red and yellow bottle, which controls 90% of the US energy-shot market with retail sales estimated at $1 billion. This in just eight years after 5-Hour's launch in 2003.

Ask him about his biggest challenge and Bhargava says, "The biggest challenge is always the governments - they try to stop all good things. I try to stay away from them as much as I can, as I know if someone can destroy something good, it's the government!" He sounds like a rebel, but Bhargava is closer to a monk.

In fact, he says he spent 12 years of his life shuffling between monasteries in India and learning to still his mind. He still spends an hour everyday in contemplative silence.

And he is known for his frugal lifestyle and humble behaviour. Dressed in a simple kurta-pajama, Bhargava lives up to this reputation.

He thinks businesses in India give too much importance to education and mostly hire from top institutions. "It's like hiring theoretical plumbers! None of us are too impressed by MBAs," he says.

Bhargava says he abides by Mark Twain's quote: "I never let my schooling get in the way of my education."

 He says 90% of what he earns will go into doing charity in India. "I have made a lot of money in the West...(and) I do not believe in much of personal consumption," he says. He has set up a non-profit organisation, Hans Foundation, for charity work.



May spend Rs 5k crore on charity in 10 years

He says the foundation funded more than 400 charity projects including some big ones like Kamala Nehru Memorial Hospital for cancer treatment to the poor

Manoj Bhargava, richest Indian in US commits 90% earnings to charity - The Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## luckych

*Bangalore among the top 10 preferred entrepreneurial locations*

: *Silicon Valley, New York City and London are still the preferred locations for entrepreneurs to start up companies, but Bangalore is also now among the top 10 such preferred entrepreneurial locations worldwide.

While Bangalore managed to land at ninth place in the list of best cities for startups, India's financial capital Mumbai was slotted at 20.*

The Startup Genome Project was started a year ago to study how entrepreneurs decide where to start their company. Started by a handful of serial entrepreneurs and startup mentors based in Silicon Valley, the project made an effort to scientifically study the startup ecosystems in different cities across the world.

While Silicon Valley had a strong early stage funding ecosystem, more mentors, ambitious and risky startups, New York City had diversity, niche focus apart from marketplace and social network focus. London startups were focused on project management and e-commerce as well as highly-educated ecosystem which bets big on perceived proven winners.

The report also offers insights on the three startup ecosystems. For instance, companies in Silicon Valley work 35% more than companies in New York City. In Silicon Valley, teams at startups work nine-and-half hours a day on average versus eight hours in London and seven in New York City.

The report, which is still a work-inprogress, has limited information on Indian cities as it was mostly the result of analysis of data received by the project from nearly 13,000 startups that used Startup Compass, a benchmarking tool launched by the Startup Genome Project.

Bangalore-based serial entrepreneur Sharad Sharma says Indian entrepreneurship gets under-reported as it is still focused on serving businesses. "The Startup Compass methodology puts a premium on velocity in achieving scale. This tends to happen slower in business-to-business startups than business-to-consumer startups."

Sharma, also a entrepreneur-in-residence and venture capital fund Canaan Venture Partners, predicted that angel funding deals will double in 2012 compared to 2011. "Ecosystems in Bangalore, NCR and Mumbai-Pune are rapidly evolving," he said while pointing out that besides startups like Flipkart, Bangalorebased startups like Hashcube and Unbxd are doing well globally.


Bangalore among the top 10 preferred entrepreneurial locations - The Economic Times


----------



## Holmes

India leaps forward in clean energy race

Washington, April 12, 2012

With India receiving $10.2 billion investments in clean energy, the country has emerged as one of the top performing clean energy economies in the 21st century, an eminent American non-profit organisation said in a report.

The Pew Charitable Trust, in its report, said India's clean energy
sector continued to flourish in 2011, with private investment increasing 54% to $10.2 billion, placing the country at number 6 spot among the G-20 nations.

This was the second highest growth rate among the G-20 nations, The Pew Energy said in its research report released in Washington on Wednesday.

"On a number of measures, India has been one of the top performing clean energy economies in the 21st century, registering the fifth highest five-year rate of investment growth and eighth highest in installed renewable energy capacity," said Phyllis Cuttino, director of Pew's Clean Energy Program.

"The country holds great potential in the Asia/Oceana region and will continue to be a top destination for private investment this year," she said.

Clean energy investment, excluding research and development, has grown by 600% since 2004, on the basis of effective national policies that create market certainty, Cuttino added.

India's "National Solar Mission", with a goal of 20 GW of solar power installed by 2020, helped drive the seven-fold jump in solar energy investments, to $4.2 billion, the report said, adding the country received $4.6 billion and an additional 2.8 GW of capacity was installed over the course of the year.

India now has 22.4 gigawatts of installed clean energy generating capacity, it noted.

"The clean energy sector received its trillionth dollar of private investment just before the end of 2011, demonstrating significant growth over the past eight years," said Michael Liebreich, CEO of Bloomberg New Energy Finance, Pew's research partner.

"Solar installations drove most of the activity last year as the falling price of photovoltaic modules, now 75% lower than three years ago, more than compensated for weakening clean energy support mechanisms in a number of parts of the world," Liebreich said.

Globally, investment grew to a record $263 billion in 2011, a 6.5% increase over the previous year, the report said.

The US reclaimed the top spot among all G-20 nations and attracted $48 billion. However, with $45.5 billion in private investments, China continued to be a hub of clean energy activity &#8211; leading the world in wind energy investment and deployment as well as wind and solar manufacturing.

Germany received $30.6 billion ranking third among G-20 nations.

The combination of falling prices and growing investments accelerated installation of clean energy generating capacity by a record 83.5 GW in 2011 bringing the total to 565 GW globally.

This represents almost 50% more than installed nuclear power capacity, the report said.

India leaps forward in clean energy race - Hindustan Times


----------



## Sugarcane

*Industrial growth drops to 'disappointing' 4.1%, industry asks RBI to cut rates*
NEW DELHI: Pulled down by poor performance of manufacturing and consumer goods, industrial growth slipped to 4.1 per cent in February prompting government to state that the "disappointing" numbers will have bearing on the Reserve Bank when it takes a call on the interest rates on April 17.

Index of Industrial Production (IIP) grew by 6.7 per cent in February 2011.

Rising interest rates and poor domestic demand aggravated by global uncertainties hit the industrial investment, finance minister Pranab Mukherjee said.

What is worse, the 6.8 per cent industrial expansion in January has been drastically revised to 1.14 per cent with chief statistician TCA Anant admitting "slippages" in data collection.

Prime Minister's economic advisory council (PMEAC) chairman C Rangarajan said the government is setting up a committee to tighten sources of data gathering.

As per the IIP data released today, the growth in factory output for the cumulative April-February 2011-12 period more than halved to 3.5 per cent from 8.1 per cent from a year ago. "These (IIP) figures will have bearing on monetary policy announcement scheduled for next week. The government along with RBI will take required steps to revive activity in the economy," Mukherjee said.

Key segments like manufacturing, consumer goods, consumer durables and intermediate items, are among the worst hit. In fact, consumer durables and intermediate goods slipped into negative zones.

Planning Commission Deputy Chairman Montek Singh Ahluwalia also described the IIP figures as "very very disappointing".

Industry said decline in industrial growth is a "cause for concern" and urgent steps are needed to bring reforms back to the forefront. Industry asks RBI to cut rates

Expressing concerns over slow industrial production growth, industry today asked the Reserve Bank to cut rates in its policy review next month to boost investments and bring the growth back on track.

"Overall, industrial growth remains weak in 2011-12 and it is important to use all policy levers to encourage growth and investment. It is time that RBI focuses on getting growth back by sharply reducing interest rates," CII said.

Sharing similar views, Assocham said RBI must take this (sluggish IIP growth) into consideration, while announcing the credit policy on April 17.

Industry has been blaming the slowdown in growth to the high interest rate regime that has made borrowings costly and curbed consumer spending.

Industrial output growth slowed to 4.1 per cent in February this year, mainly due to poor performance of manufacturing sector and consumer goods segments.

"The 4.1 per cent growth in industrial output is not good enough. This may not push the cumulative growth of the sector beyond 3.5 per cent in the 2011-12 fiscal," Assocham Secretary General D S Rawat said. Output of the manufacturing sector, which constitutes over 75 per cent of the IIP, rose by just 4 per cent in February compared to 7.5 per cent in the same period last year.

"The slow growth of the manufacturing sector has got wider implications and needs to be the addressed on a priority basis," Rawat said.

Besides, the IIP growth has been revised downwards to 1.14 per cent in January from the provisional estimates of 6.8 per cent.

"The error reported in the January number has sharply pulled down the growth rate for the year till now," Rawat said.

During the April-February period of 2011-12, the IIP growth is 3.5 per cent, as against 8.1 per cent in same period in 2010-11. 
Industrial growth drops to 'disappointing' 4.1%, industry asks RBI to cut rates - The Times of India


----------



## Tridibans

India's exports in volume grow fastest: WTO - India News - IBNLive

New Delhi: India recorded exports growth of 16 per cent in 2011, the fastest in the world in volume terms during last year, even as the global trade expansion slowed to five per cent, according to the WTO report. 

"India had the fastest export growth among major traders in 2011, with shipments rising 16.1 per cent. Meanwhile, China had the second-fastest export growth of many major economy at 9.3 per cent," the World Trade Organisation (WTO) said. 

However, the WTO economists forecast further slowing down of world trade in 2012 to 3.7 per cent as the downside risks remain high. "We are not yet out of the woods," WTO Director General Pascal Lamy said.

These risks include a steeper than expected downturn in Europe, financial contagion related to the sovereign debt crisis, rapidly rising oil prices and geopolitical risks. 

India, also emerged as the second-fastest importer after China growing at a pace of 6 per cent in 2011. 

While, Indian exports increased the fastest in the world in volume terms, in terms of dollar realisation the growth has been slowing sharply since August 2011, according to Commerce Ministry data. 

In their report, the WTO economists said the weak import demand from the Europe and US would adversely affect the emerging and developing countries like India. 

The US and European Union together account for nearly 35 per cent of India's exports of USD 245.9 billion in 2010-11, as per India's trade data. 

"The outlook for world trade darkened in recent months as the euro sovereign debt crisis threatened to undermine global growth. The agreement on a debt restructuring plan for Greece has provided some respite for governments, but at least a mild recession in the European Union may now be looming, with negative consequences for global trade and output," the WTO said. 

In the 3.7 per cent world trade volume growth in 2012, two per cent increase is estimated for developed nations and 5.6 per cent for developing economies (including the Commonwealth of Independent States). 

On the import side, the WTO is projecting 1.9 per cent growth for developed countries and 6.2 per cent for developing economies and CIS.


----------



## cloud_9

*Installed Capacity Crosses 2 lakh MW Mark*


> The installed capacity in the country has crossed 2 lakh MW mark with the commissioning of a 660 MW Unit of a power plant in Jhajjar in Haryana this week. With this the total installed capacity has reached 2,00,287 MW. It includes 1,32,013 MW capacity in thermal sector, 38,991 MW in hydro sector, 4,780 MW in nuclear sector and 24,503 MW in renewable energy sector. At the end of the 11th Plan, i.e. on 31st March 2012 the total installed capacity stood at 1,99,627 MW.
> 
> There has been an unprecedented growth in capacity addition during the *11th Plan with addition of 54,964 MW of fresh capacity* showing a growth of 159% over the *10th Plan period during which 21,180 MW* capacity was added. During the* 9th Plan the capacity addition stood at 19,010 MW*. The year 2011-12 also saw new benchmarks created in the capacity addition. *A record capacity of 20,501 MW was added in 2011-12*, out of which *5,482 MW was added in the month of March 2012 alone*.
> 
> The improved performance in capacity addition during the 11th Plan period has been recorded across all sectors including the central, state and private sectors.



Indian Telecom Services Performance Indicator Report for the Quarter Ending December 2011



> The number of telephone subscribers in India has increased from nearly 907 million at the end of Sep-11 to *926.5 million at the end of Dec-11*, registering a growth of 2.16% over the previous quarter as against 2.36% during the QE Sep-11. This reflects year-on-year (Y-O-Y) growth of 17.69% over the same quarter last year. The overall tele density in India reached 76.86 as on 31st December 2011.
> Trends in Telephone subscribers and Teledensity in India
> 
> 1. Subscription in Urban Areas grew from 601.72 million at the end of Sep-11 to 611.19 million at the end of Dec-11, taking the Urban Teledensity from 166.01 to 167.85. Rural subscription increased from 305.51 million to 315.33 million, and the Rural Teledensity increased from 36.40 to 37.48. Share of Rural areas in total subscription has increased from 33.69% at the end of Sep-11 to 34.03% at the end of Dec-11.
> 
> 2. About 49.87% of the total net additions have been in Urban areas as compared to 64.37% in the previous quarter. Rural subscription growth rate increased from 2.50% in QE Sep-11 to 3.22% in QE Dec-11, and Urban subscription growth rate declined from 2.29% in QE Sep-11 to 1.63% in QE Dec-11.
> 
> 3. With 20.23 million net additions during the quarter, total wireless (GSM + CDMA) subscriber base registered a growth of 2.32% over the previous quarter and increased from 873.61 million at the end of Sep-11 to 893.84 million at the end of Dec-11.
> 
> 4. Wireline subscriber base further declined from 33.31 million at the end of Sep-11 to 32.69 million at the end of Dec-11.
> 
> 5. *Internet subscribers* increased from 20.99 million at the end of Sep-11 to *22.39 million at the end of Dec-11*, registering a quarterly growth rate of 6.66%. Top 10 ISPs together hold 95.04% of the total Internet subscriber base.
> 
> 6. Number of *Broadband subscribers* increased from 12.83 million at the end of Sep-11 to *13.35 million at the end of Dec-11*, registering a quarterly growth of 4.03% and Y-O-Y growth of 21.49%.
> 
> 7. Share of Broadband subscription in total Internet subscription decreased from 61.1% at the end of Sep-11 to 59.6% at the end of Dec-11. 85.12% of the Broadband subscribers are using Digital Subscriber Line (DSL) technology.
> 
> 11. At the end of Dec-11, total number of permitted private satellite TV channels registered with Ministry of I&B, as obtained from its website, is 825. There are 163 pay TV channels in existence, as reported by 25 broadcasters/their distributors, as on QE Dec-11. Maximum number of TV channels (Pay, FTA and Local) being carried by any of the reported MSOs is 277 whereas in the conventional analogue form, maximum number of channels being carried by any of the reported MSOs is 100 channels.
> 
> 12. Apart from All India Radio, Prasar Bharti &#8211; a public broadcaster, there are 245 private FM Radio stations in operation at the end of Dec-11.
> 
> 13. Besides the free *DTH service* of Doordarshan, there are 6 private DTH licensees, offering their services to the DTH subscribers. A*s on 31.12.2011, their reported subscriber base is 44.21 million.* Number of Set Top Boxes (STBs) installed in CAS notified areas of Delhi, Mumbai, Kolkata and Chennai increased from 8,19,960 at the end of Sep-11 to 8,53,737 at the end of Dec-11.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tangent

WOW..!! Hope to see 100% electrification and load shedding a thing of past...

With the rise in electicity generation and rise in LPG prices, Induction cooking range will be a big hit.


----------



## Great Sachin

Good to here all the positive news of Indian growth....dont worry all the negative news are taken care by Pakistani and Chinese

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NSG_BlackCats

*Exports cross $300 billion*



> *India's exports crossed the $300-billion mark, achieving the target set by the Commerce and Industry Ministry for 2011-12*.
> 
> However, the rising import bill inflated by high crude oil prices and import of gold and silver pushed the trade deficit to a whopping $185 billion, Commerce and Industry Minister Anand Sharma told journalists here.
> 
> Imports shot up by 38 per cent to $485 billion in the last fiscal.
> 
> Mr. Sharma said the export target was achieved despite lower export demand from traditional markets and the eurozone crisis as outbound shipments grew in new markets of Latin America and Africa.
> 
> We are on course, despite the difficult global scenario and the contraction of demand in some of the traditional destinations and the eurozone crisis,'' he said, releasing the provisional trade data.
> 
> Mr. Sharma said imports increased mainly due to high crude oil prices and huge demand for gold and silver. Consequently, the trade deficit was estimated to have widened to $185 billion from $104.4 billion in 2010-11.
> 
> Our current account deficit and the trade deficit are a challenge. Both are under stress. The country would devise a strategy in its upcoming foreign trade policy to regulate and address the growing trade gap,'' he remarked.
> 
> Commerce Secretary Rahul Khullar said the sectors that led to higher exports included gems and jewellery, textiles, petroleum, chemicals and pharmaceuticals.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vinod2070

NSG_BlackCats said:


> *Exports cross $300 billion*



That's unbelievable!

On track to $600 billion by 2020.

The total trade will be more than $1 trillion by then. Just unbelievable!


----------



## Maritimer

Vinod2070 said:


> That's unbelievable!
> 
> On track to $600 billion by 2020.
> 
> The total trade will be more than $1 trillion by then. Just unbelievable!



If you consider the trade in merchandise + services, then total trade is near $1 trillion this year.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lepziboy

NSG_BlackCats said:


> *Exports cross $300 billion*



Trade deficit is still a major issue increased $80 billion too much per year


----------



## cloud_9

lepziboy said:


> Trade deficit is still a major issue increased $80 billion too much per year


Its around $185 Billion but mainly due Oil,Gold and Silver.
Oil Bill - $150 Billion (80% of which is imported)
Gold/Silver Bill -$60 Billion


----------



## Sadhu

The Gross domestic savings (% of GDP) in India is 32%....... it can finance its deficit from saving if it comes to that....Not to consider amount of gold in this country ....so chaddar ood ke so0 jaoo ......No worries ....

This blue tv analyst are the biggest moron of the decade or may be even of centuries ........


----------



## RPK

*Newsonair : Sports News, Cricket News, Delhi News, Common Wealth Games 2010, News 2010. Business News, Political News, State News, International News, Exclusive News & more...*

Krishna&#8217;s UAE visit: India to sign key agreements on double taxation


Some key agreements on double taxation and consular issues are to be signed during the visit of External Affairs Minister S M Krishna to the UAE from Saturday during which he will also co-chair the 10th session of the India-UAE Joint Commission for Economic Cooperation. The UAE side will be led by Sheikh Abdulla Bin Zayed Al Nahyan, the Foreign Minister. 

The last session of the Joint Commission was held in 2007 in New Delhi. India&#8217;s bilateral trade with the UAE in 2010-2011 was estimated at USD 67 billion and is likely to increase further. India and UAE were each other&#8217;s largest trade partners in 2010-2011. The UAE is also a significant investor in India in terms of FDI.

Both countries have regular exchange of dialogue in the field of defence. There have been goodwill visits of Indian Navy ships to the UAE from time-to-time. Bilateral defence cooperation has been strengthened in the recent years and the UAE is home to an Indian expatriate community of more than 1.75 million, the largest expatriate community in the UAE.

The ministry of external affairs said that during his visit, Mr. Krishna will also interact with Heads of Indian Missions in the region at a conference in Abu Dhabi


----------



## cloud_9

Cabinet may approve National Electronics Policy within a week - The Economic Times



> NEW DELHI: The government is likely to approve National Policy on Electronics (NPE), which aims to create a domestic electronics manufacturing eco-system worth $400 billion by 2020, within a week.
> 
> "Inter-ministerial consultation is complete on NPE and cabinet note has been sent. We expect the cabinet to approve the policy within a week," a senior government official told PTI.
> 
> According to draft of NPE ,which was put in public domain, the policy aims to promote domestic manufacturing of electronic products. The aim is to achieve a $400 billion turnover by 2020, involving investment of about $100 billion and employment to around 28 million people at various levels.
> 
> As per estimates, demand in the Indian market was $45 billion in 2008-09 and is expected to reach $400 billion by 2020. The domestic production in 2008-09 was about $20 billion. The actual value-addition in the domestically produced electronic product ranges between 5 to 10 per cent in most cases.
> 
> At the current rate of growth, the domestic production can cater to a demand of $100 billion in 2020 as against a demand of $400 billion. This means there could be a demand-supply gap of nearly $300 billion by 2020.
> 
> Under NPE, the government has set a target to increase the export in electronic system design and manufacturing (ESDM) sector from the estimated $5.5 billion at present to $80 billion by 2020 and provide stable tax regime for period of 10 years.
> 
> As per the proposal, telecom products specifically mobile phones will be declared goods of special importance under the Central Sales Tax Act.
> 
> The government also aims to promote around 200 clusters across country under NPE which will house full eco-system for manufacturing electronic products like design house, training cent res, manufacturing facility among others.



Foreign trade policy likely next month: Rahul Khullar - The Economic Times


> NEW DELHI: The foreign trade policy, to be unveiled next month, will focus on addressing India's trade deficit, which ballooned to $185 billion in 2011-12, exerting pressure on the country's current account deficit.
> 
> "The expectations are that 2012-13 would be difficult. But, there is a way of dealing with even difficult circumstances, so please leave that to be packaged, to be put together as part of the foreign trade policy (FTP) supplement that will be announced next month," Commerce Secretary Rahul Khullar has said.
> 
> The country's imports grew by 38 per cent to $485 billion mainly due to high crude oil prices and gold and silver.
> 
> Though exports too crossed $300 billion for the last financial year, a widening trade deficit is an area of concern for the policy makers.
> 
> Commerce and Industry Minister Anand Sharma has said "current account deficit (CAD) and trade deficit are a challenge".
> 
> The minister has said that his ministry would devise a strategy in its upcoming foreign trade policy to regulate and address the growing trade gap.
> 
> The country's CAD nearly doubled to $19.6 billion or 4.3 per cent during the Oct-Dec quarter of 2011-12 fiscal.
> 
> CAD includes deficit in external trade of goods, services besides net investment income.
> 
> On cotton exports, Khullar said that scrutinisation and revalidation of registration certificates, which was issued before the ban on exports was imposed on March 5, will be completed by Tuesday.
> 
> "By Tuesday, all 19 lakh bales for which revalidation has been sought would have been issued. Ten lakh bales has already gone," he said.


----------



## cloud_9

Railways earnings go up by more than 10% - The Economic Times 



> NEW DELHI: The total earnings of Indian Railways during the financial year 2011-12 were Rs 104,278.79 crore compared to Rs 94,670.76 crore during fiscal 2010-11, registering an increase of 10.15 per cent.
> 
> The goods earnings have gone up from Rs 62,940.81 crore during 2010-11 to Rs 69,675.97 crore during financial year 2011-12, an increase of 10.70 per cent.
> 
> The total passenger earnings during the last fiscal were Rs 28,645.52 crore compared to Rs 26,006.77 crore during the fiscal 2010-11, recording a growth of 10.15 per cent.
> 
> The revenue earnings from other coaching amounted to Rs. 2825.16 crore during financial year 2011-12 compared to Rs. 2522.81 crore during the financial year 2010-11, registering an increase of 11.98 per cent.
> 
> The total number of passengers booked during 2011-12 was 8306.16 million compared to 7888.91 million during the same period last year, showing an increase of 5.29 per cent.


----------



## ebr77

Airtel's special pack for Indians traveling to Bangladesh

Airtel mobile customers traveling to these two countries can make local calls at just Rs 1, while calling back home will cost Rs 10.

Indians traveling to Sri Lanka or Bangladesh will have one thing less to worry about. Airtel, which has operations in these two countries as well, has announced a new tariff for its customers in India, under which they will be able to make local calls in the country at Rs 1, while calling back home will cost them Rs 10. Incoming calls will be charged at Rs 10 only.
These rates are valid for all the Airtel India consumers traveling to these two countries. Hence they do not have to buy a special pack to avail these rates.
Both these countries fall in the 'Rest of the World' category for almost all the telecom operators in India which means that ISD calls and roaming rates in these countries were among the highest. However, this offer makes them the cheapest now, at least for Airtel customers.


----------



## TopCat

^^^^
Uneven competition, should BTRC intervene.


----------



## cloud_9




----------



## kak1978

*India cuts main interest rate to 8% to help lift growth*

India has cut its main interest rate for the first time in three years in a move that may signal a shift in focus to growth from inflation.
The Reserve Bank of India (RBI) lowered its key rate to 8% from 8.5%.
Analysts had expected a smaller, quarter of a percentage point rate cut.
However the central bank, which had increased interest rates 13 times since March 2010, said that growth was now at levels that warranted a bigger intervention.
Especially as India's domestic and foreign business environment was not improving as quickly as many people had hoped following the global economic crisis, and was being hamstrung by continuing problems in the eurozone.
The reduction in the interest rate "is based on an assessment of growth having slowed below its post-crisis trend rate," said RBI governor Duvvuri Subbarao.
According to the latest figures, India's gross domestic product expanded by 6.1% between October and December, from a year earlier, the weakest pace of growth in almost three years.
Inflation scenario
On top of this, a report on Monday showed that consumer prices rose by 6.89% in March from a year earlier, down from 6.95% in February.
"It is apparent that the central bank's main concern is more on the growth side rather than inflation, and this surprise cut is certainly in order to give a fillip or a boost to growth," said Devendra Pant of Fitch Ratings.
However, despite this the bank warned that inflation still remained a challenge.
"Food inflation, after a seasonal decline, has risen again," the RBI warned in its statement.
"Crude oil prices are expected to remain high and the pass-through of past price increases in the international market to domestic petroleum product prices remains significantly incomplete."
As a result, some economists expect today's rate cut to be the last one for 2012.
The "RBI is indicating that there is limit for further rate cut expectation, and I think they are pretty much done with further rate cuts this year", said Rajeev Malik who is an economist at CLSA in Singapore.

Source: BBC


----------



## Dance

IMF cuts India's growth forecast for 2012 to 6.9%


NEW DELHI: The International Monetary Fund (IMF) on Tuesday lowered India's growth forecast for 2012 to 6.9%, from 7% earlier, citing policy inertia and slower growth in the rest of the world. 

"In some economies, such as India, domestic factors also contributed to the slowdown, as a deterioration in business sentiment weakened investment and policy tightening raised borrowing costs," the IMF said in its latest World Economic Outlook. 

India is now expected to grow at a slower pace this calendar year than the 7.2% it clocked in 2011. The IMF, however, kept India's growth forecast for 2013 unchanged at 7.3%. 

The report said India needs to tighten more on the fiscal policy front as it has little room for maneuverability. "A number of economies in emerging Asia have room to make policy more supportive of economic activity (a notable exception is India), given favourable debt dynamics," the IMF said, adding that more tightening than currently projected appears necessary in India. 

The government recently projected a fiscal deficit of 5.1% of GDP for 2012-13. 

The report noted that there was need to tackle policy uncertainty and supply bottlenecks in the near term to ensure that potential growth does not decline. Potential growth is the maximal rate of growth a country can achieve without fanning inflationary pressures. 

The IMF said that further support from monetary authorities is limited as there is little room for further easing due to underlying inflationary pressures. 

The report outlined that there is an upside risk for global inflation, which in turn would mean lower global growth. It put special emphasis on the ongoing uncertainty with respect to oil exports from Iran that accounts for about a third of global crude oil exports. 


"The oil price shock could also trigger a reassessment of the sustainability of credit booms and potential growth in emerging Asia, leading to hard landings in these economies," the report said. 

The IMF called for better fiscal management in advanced countries, which would help sustain demand and also lead them on to a path of sustained fiscal consolidation. Noting that problems within the Euro zone have partly affected Asia's growth prospects, the report said that credit from the Euro zone has been curtailed while exports have also diminished. 

Consequently, India's external balance is expected to deteriorate in the current year. The current account deficit is expected to increase to 3.2% in 2012, from 2.8% in 2011. 

The IMF said that addressing infrastructure bottlenecks and enhancing governance and public service delivery could help India kick-start private investments

IMF cuts India's growth forecast for 2012 to 6.9% - The Economic Times


----------



## cloud_9

Mobile phones have to display radiation levels by September: DoT - The Economic Times

NEW DELHI: The new and stringent radiation emission rules for mobile phones and towers, which will for the first time stipulate emission levels for handsets sold in India and make it compulsory for these levels to be displayed on phones and retail outlets, will come into effect from September 1, 2012, telecom department officials said. 

All handset makers, mobile phone companies and tower cos will be informed of the deadline before April-end, the telecom department (DoT) officials quoted above added. ET had first reported in November 2011 that the government had finalised radiation emission norms for cellphones and towers. 

Radiation emitted by cellphones varies from instrument to instrument and is measured in terms of specific absorption rate (SAR) - the amount of radio waves absorbed by the body tissue when a phone is in use. *The new rules state that cellphones can be imported and sold in India only if the SAR level is below 1.6 watts per kg (W/kg).* 

*So far, India had unofficially followed European norms, which state that the maximum SAR level must not exceed 2 W/kg*. According to the industry body representing handset makers, nearly 650 models of low-end Chinese handsets don't comply with the new emission standards and will have to be redesigned. 

*Radiation limits for towers have also been tightened to a tenth of the existing exposure level.* The government has rejected the demands from the industry that the new norms for tower companies be deferred. 

Tower companies are mandated to provide self-certifications on compliance, and the telecom department has decided that all such certifications from this month onwards will be covered by the new norms. 

According to the new rules, the SAR value, or the radiation emitted by the handset, must be specified on the device, its manual, the box as well as the websites of both the company and the telecom department. 

The radiation figure of each handset model must also be displayed prominently at all retail outlets that sell mobile phones. For consumers, the cost of acquiring a cellphone is set to go up by a minimum of Rs 400. The new rules make it mandatory for all handsets to be sold with a hands free device, as the government believes this step will help reduce the exposure to radiation significantly.

Tata Comm secures funding for Cable & Wireless bid: Report - The Economic Times

Tata Communications Ltd has secured bank financing ahead of an April 19 deadline to decide whether to make a bid for London-listed Cable & Wireless Worldwide, Thomson Reuters publication Basis Point reported on Wednesday.

The size of the loan has changed from the originally intended $2 billion, the report said, but it is not clear if it has increased or decreased, the report said, citing sources familiar with the situation.

Tata Communications is competing with mobile phone giant Vodafone Plc on the bid for C&W Worldwide. Both have time up to Thursday to decide whether to make a bid to seek further extension..

Mumbai-listed Tata Communications has received underwritten commitments from five banks: Standard Chartered Bank, ANZ, DBS Bank, ING Bank and State Bank of India, the report added.

StanChart and Morgan Stanley are M&A advisers to Tata Communications, but Morgan Stanley is not providing funding, the report added.


----------



## russellpeters

interesting legislation.


----------



## cloud_9

India overtakes Japan to become third-largest economy in PPP

NEW DELHI: Its economy may be in the grips of a slowdown, its polity paralysed and markets morose, but all this hasn't prevented India from overtaking Japan to become the world's third-largest economy in purchasing power terms. 
Data just released by the International Monetary Fund (IMF) shows that India's gross domestic product in purchasing power parity (PPP) terms stood at $4.46 trillion in 2011, marginally higher than Japan's $4.44 trillion, making it the third-biggest economy after the United States and China. 

India's share in world GDP in terms of PPP, a measure of relative consumer prices across countries, stood at 5.65% in 2011 against Japan's 5.63%, with the gap expected to widen significantly by 2017. In five years, the IMF estimates the share of India's GDP in PPP terms would grow to 8.09% compared with 4.8% for Japan. 

Economists said India's move up the league table was a reminder of the boundless potential the country offered, despite the prevailing mood of pessimism. 

"This basically turns the spotlight back on the tremendous opportunity India's growth story has even under the given conditions. If India plays its cards correctly through policy measures we can actually achieve much more in the next 5-10 years," said Saugata Bhattacharya, chief economist with Axis Bank. 

Added Samiran Chakraborty, chief economist with Standard Chartered India: "This shows that India is no longer an emerging economy. It has already emerged. But beyond that there are not many conclusions one can take from the data." The PPP system allows GDP comparisons to be made by asking how much money would be needed to purchase the same goods and services in two countries and using that to calculate an implicit foreign exchange rate. 

Under this method, a dollar should be able to buy the same amount of goods anywhere in the world and exchange rates should adjust accordingly. It also strips away distortions that come with market exchange rates, which are often volatile, affected by political and financial factors that do not lead to immediate changes in income and tend to understate the standard of living in poor countries. 

The Economist magazine's proprietary Big Mac Index, which takes the price of a McDonald burger across 120 countries to calculate the 'real' price of their currencies, is another crude way to measure PPP. India was included in the index recently. It showed that the Indian rupee was undervalued by 62% against the US dollar in January. 

PPP methods help adjust income to prices for a meaningful comparison on quality of life in countries with widely different prices and incomes. 

"The PPP comparison is more useful while comparing the standards of living between countries," said Ulrich Bartsch, a senior macroeconomist in the World Bank's India office, adding that while the per capita GDP in PPP terms shows that India still has some distance to go to reach Japanese levels, "the difference is less than the comparison of per capita GDP in nominal dollar terms would indicate".

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sashan

Finally, Finance relents: will change FEMA to allow FDI from Pakistan - Indian Express


After dragging its feet for almost four months, the finance ministry has agreed to amend the Foreign Exchange Management Act (FEMA) to allow foreign direct investment from Pakistan into India. Citing security concerns, FEMA currently bars investments from Pakistan, the only country to be singled out. 

Commerce told Finance about its Pak FDI proposal last October, but there was no word from the latter until last week. On April 13, after a meeting with visiting Pak federal minister Makhdoom Amin Fahim, Commerce and Industry Minister Anand Sharma announced an &#8220;in-principle decision&#8221; to allow Pak business to invest in India.


----------



## kak1978

cloud_9 said:


> Railways earnings go up by more than 10% - The Economic Times



And the government has replaced the Railway minister.


----------



## cloud_9

NTPC commissions 500 MW Mouda power plant in Maharashtra



> MUMBAI: State run-power utility NTPC has commissioned the first units of 500 megawatts at its Mouda power plant in Maharashtra, of which around 150 mw would be supplied to the host state.
> The plant at Mouda is being set up with a total capacity of 2,320 mw. This includes the first phase of 1,000 mw (two units of 500 mw each) and the second phase of 1,320 mw (660 mw each). Second unit of 500 mw is slated to be commissioned in the current financial year.



600 MW solar power projects dedicated to nation


> CHARANKA (GUJARAT): Gujarat Chief Minister Narendra Modi on Friday dedicated over 600 MW of installed solar power projects to the nation and called it a major step towards meeting India's energy security.
> 
> The projects, having potential to generate 30 lakh units of clean energy per day, are spread over several districts. These include Asia's largest solar park with 214 MW generation capacity at this village in North Gujarat district of Patan



Air India posts healthy growth in revenue 


> State-owned Air India posted a healthy 46 per cent revenue growth last month over the same period last year, sources said. "Yields on the domestic sector had a significant improvement of 38.5 per cent in March vis-a-vis last year. The seat factor during this period also increased 7.9 per cent. Consequently, the airline posted a healthy growth in revenue of 46.1 per cent," they said. On international routes, the airline clocked nearly 33 per cent growth.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dance

Growing pains as India struggles with slowdown


It is touted as one of the emerging giants, but growth has come off the boil, reforms are grinding to a halt, and Delhi seems stuck in a state of permanent policy paralysis.
INDIA has been touted as one of the superstars of the Asian century. But it's only 2012 and the giant's credentials are already being put to the test.
Not long ago some pundits were saying India's rate of economic expansion could surge into double figures and soon overtake China as the world's fastest-growing major economy. But sentiment has shifted rapidly.
The latest figures show GDP growth at 6.1 per cent - a drop of more than a two percentage points from a robust 8.3 per cent recorded towards the end of 2010.

Earlier this week, the International Monetary Fund pared back its forecast for India's economic growth - the only emerging economy to get a downgrade.
The Indian government has bravely predicted growth to bounce back to 7.6 per cent next financial year. But the recent slowdown has raised fears that the Indian economy is entering a period of moderate economic activity. If a bad monsoon this year cuts agricultural production, India's rate of expansion could fall further. The Reserve Bank of India signalled its concern about sagging growth when it cut official interest rates by 50 basis points on Tuesday, reversing a two-year interest rate policy tightening cycle.
While growth of 6 per cent compares very will with most Western economies, it's well down on India's trend rate of 8.5 per cent GDP growth recorded during the major part of last decade. And in a giant developing country such as India, the loss of economic momentum will take a toll. India's rapidly expanding and aspirational middle class depends on robust economic conditions. About 20 million young Indians are reaching working age each year and strong growth is crucial for their employment prospects.
Government finances are also under threat. Last month's national budget showed India's deficit had ballooned to nearly 6 per cent of GDP in 2011-12 and is projected to remain above 5 per cent next financial year. Public debt stands at about 65 per cent of GDP, higher than other big emerging economies, including Brazil. India's fiscal problems mean it is in a weaker position than many other emerging nations.
India's growth slowdown has drawn attention to a much deeper problem: a policy paralysis hampering the economy.
Amitendu Palit, an economist at the Institute of South Asian Studies at the National University of Singapore, warns that India's policy inertia appears to be entrenched.
''Stunted progress on economic reforms seems inevitable,'' he says in a new paper titled "Economic Reforms in India: Perpetuating Policy Paralysis".
Two decades have passed since India announced a process of free-market reform that gradually opened up the economy and nurtured rapid growth over the past decade.
Palit says most of the earlier reforms, while significant, left many important markets such as land and labour almost untouched. The need for further sweeping reforms is urgent but momentum for change has stalled.
One of the main reasons for this is India's increasingly fragmented politics. Major parties, such as the Congress and BJP, have been forced into unwieldy coalitions with small, regionally based parties in order to govern. The payoffs required to maintain the support of the minor parties is ''one of the biggest challenges facing political governance in modern India'', Palit says.
It is routine for small parties to block legislation that they suspect could be politically damaging. Doing this helps them gain political mileage in their relatively narrow local constituencies.
''Virtues of economic reforms have become distinctly marginal to those of ad hoc populism so much so that political parties and personalities are uninterested in pushing reforms even stealthily or surreptitiously,'' Palit writes.
The ruling Congress Party has been plagued by debilitating charges of corruption and did poorly in recent elections in India's biggest state, Uttar Pradesh. With a national election scheduled in 2014, Congress leaders are unlikely to antagonise current and potential political partners by pushing for reforms.
Meanwhile, the rate of investment in India, which grew rapidly last decade, has fallen away sharply as investors lose confidence.
''Foreign investors are clearly at a loss to figure out why a $US1.6 trillion economy capable of growing at 8 per cent or more annually is unable to pass bills in its Parliament,'' Palit says.
The World Bank recently attributed delays and uncertainty surrounding implementation of economic reforms as one of the key factors behind a declining rate of investment. It projects a growth slowdown in India's south this year due to a deceleration in investment produced by domestic policy inertia and uncertainty about regulatory changes.
No one wants India's growth to slow, but its recent economic history shows bad economic times have been good for reform. Periods of action by the Indian government have typically been when the chips are down and it has been easier to overcome objections. Political opponents also see less political mileage to be made by resorting to populist measures during growth downswings.
Palit points out that the two phases of most intense economic reform, 1991-94 and 2001-03, have been marked by relatively low growth.
''In the Indian context, bad economic times could be good excuses for moving ahead on reforms without worrying much about their political fallout.''
How low would growth have to drop to provoke the government into action? ''I suppose the 3-4 per cent growth range is what can do the trick,'' Palit says. ''Anything above 5 per cent would not be enough.''
Australia has a lot riding on Asia's economic success. But managing the rapid transition of huge economies such as India and China presents enormous policy challenges. The current slowdown in India, and its worrying policy paralysis, is a reminder that the economic transition will often be difficult.
The Asian century promises to be good to Australia. But at times it will be a bumpy ride.


Growing pains as India struggles with slowdown


----------



## AbhijitSingh

^

In another news

IMF raises global growth forecast, sees India GDP at 6.9% in 2012 - The Times of India

Professional forecasters put GDP growth at 7.2% for current fiscal: RBI - Economic Times


----------



## Dance

AbhijitSingh said:


> ^
> 
> In another news
> 
> IMF raises global growth forecast, sees India GDP at 6.9% in 2012 - The Times of India
> 
> Professional forecasters put GDP growth at 7.2% for current fiscal: RBI - Economic Times



Already posted that:


IMF cuts India's growth forecast for 2012 to 6.9% - Economic Times


----------



## Dance

For many in India, landfill is a livelihood and a home


NEW DELHI &#8212; The children didn't notice the ravens and occasional vulture circling overhead, or the stream of black ooze that flowed nearby, or the inescapable stench of decay. They were squealing over a 4-cent ride on a small, hand-powered Ferris wheel.

The kids are growing up in New Delhi's 70-acre Ghazipur landfill, a post-apocalyptic world where hundreds of pickers climb a 100-foot-high trash pile daily, dodging and occasionally dying beneath belching bulldozers that reshape the putrid landscape.

On "trash mountain," families earn $1 to $2 a day slogging through waist-deep muck. But the residents also marry, have children on their dirt floors, pray and celebrate life's other milestones.

"I am very proud to be a rag picker; we keep you healthy," said Jai Prakash Choudhary, who has spent years scouring Delhi's dumps in search of cast-off bottles, metal, even human hair.

An outgrowth of India's rapidly expanding middle class with its embrace of Western-style consumerism is ever more waste: New Delhi produces about 9,200 tons of trash daily, up 50% from 2007. The garbage is expected to double by 2024, leaving Ghazipur and two other landfills overflowing.

That's afforded the country's 1.7 million rag pickers &#8212; with 350,000 in New Delhi alone &#8212; more pickings, allowing some to dream of one day joining those middle-class ranks.

Rising expectations and hunger for a better life are seen in small ways at Ghazipur, charity workers said. Children balk at donations of unfashionable clothing. Twentysomethings sport stylish haircuts. Many listen to the latest pop tunes on cheap cellphones.

Choudhary is a symbol of that slow rise to the middle class, the desire for more. The rag picker, who's in his 30s, ran for councilman in this month's municipal elections here. Although he lost, his candidacy is an inspiration to other rag pickers, and he's promised to try again in a continuing effort to fight for their rights.

"Dirt comes from the top," Choudhary said. "Politics is a noble profession, but Indian politicians are not. I won't disappoint people."

The first rung for many, including Choudhary, is trash mountain. Most of those living in the shanties ringing the garbage dump are Muslims from impoverished central Bihar state or illegal immigrants from Bangladesh, who learn quickly which wholesalers will pay the most for their trash, how to scratch out a few feet of living space, where to scrounge for water and power.

In the trickle-down world of trash, they're at the bottom. Because New Delhi has no real door-to-door waste-collection system, the most "desirable" refuse is snapped up by domestic workers or neighborhood pickers, who then take the leftovers to select waste sites around the city. From there, trash trucks dump the rest at Ghazipur, where residents pick over the leavings.

"No one wants to be here if they can help it," said Ram Karan, 35, as several sheep munched on trash nearby. "It's a necessary evil."

Residents jealously guard their small, makeshift homes, including Sheikh Habibullah, who was busy rebuilding his after a fire razed the neighborhood, crafting a door from a Bollywood poster board.

His two-room hut, with dirt floors, rice-bag walls and a palm-leaf roof, houses six family members. Half their $60 monthly earnings go to a local boss for "rent" and permission to siphon off city electricity powering a single light bulb.

"In the slums, you always get ripped off," said Bharati Chaturvedi, director of Chintan, a charity focused on waste-pickers.

Once collected, trash is sorted, often by children, into piles up to 12 feet high: plastic bottles, cups, bottle caps, bent cutlery. Buyers pay 5 cents a pound for plastic bags and $18 per pound for human hair, used in wigs.

Some finer points of picker etiquette: Don't talk to bulldozer drivers &#8212; everyone has a job to do &#8212; and scrounge only what's in front of you.

"Getting tricky leads to turf fights," said Habibullah, 30, in brown pants, black flip flops and an imitation gold chain. "Otherwise, there's no real skill. It's not exactly silver mining."

Child labor is rife, as is gastrointestinal illness. Cancer, birth defects and asthma rates are high. Milk from dairies ringing the landfill &#8212; alongside several slaughterhouses and a crematorium &#8212; is tinged with lead and dioxin. Most can't afford a change of clothes, let alone a doctor.

"We bathe under the pump," said Jamshed Khan, 45. "The water tastes metallic, but we drink it."

Even as passing drivers hold their noses en route to call-center jobs in the nearby Delhi satellite of Noida, believing they've escaped Dante's third ring of hell, Ghazipur residents speak of opportunity, the city's allure, liberation from village pettiness.

"It's much freer here," said Sheikh Abdul Kashid, 60, framed by the orange hues of a chemical-induced sunset. "And I've given four children some education. I could never do that back home."

Few issues in India are far from politics, and garbage is no exception. Given an energy shortage, overflowing landfills and a bid for carbon credits under the global Kyoto Protocol climate pact, several trash-to-energy plants are planned, including one at 30-year-old Ghazipur.

Supporters say these will modernize an inefficient system. Critics say they're a plot by hard-line Hindu politicians to keep down Muslims, would release even more dioxin and would destroy rag-picker livelihoods.

Pickers complain that even now they can't keep pace with rising food costs.

"I manage to make enough to feed us," said Habibullah, as a small boy walked by naked except for flip-flops. "But I can never get ahead."

The more ambitious are no longer content to wait for belching garbage trucks, so they head into neighborhoods to get higher-quality waste from residents, earning more money.

"There's a high probability they could be middle class in a generation or two," Chintan's Chaturvedi said. "We can't bring miracles. But as Delhi develops, there's great need for even moderately educated people."

Out on the campaign trail a few days before the election, flanked by hundreds of supporters, candidate Choudhary shook hands, held babies and touched the feet of elderly voters, a sign of humility.

"I will continue to work and spread awareness about rag-picker rights," he said. "I hope I'm an inspiration to others. Can you imagine no one picking up the waste from your house, even for a day?"

For many in India, landfill is a livelihood and a home - latimes.com


----------



## cloud_9

Cairn`s Rajasthan block holds record oil reserve


> Cairn India's Rajasthan block was now *estimated to hold a record 7.3 billion barrels of oil reserves that could produce 15 million tonnes of oil*, the highest by any field in India, the company said. The crown-jewel Rajasthan block is now estimated to hold discovered and yet to be discovered reserves of 7.3 billion barrels of oil equivalent, an increase of 12 per cent over previous estimate, the company said in its fourth quarter earnings announcement.
> 
> Of these, *3.1 billion barrels of reserves are yet to be discovered*. Considering risk prospectivity, *530 million barrels have potential to be recovered*. Cairn India Managing Director and CEO Rahul Dhir said: "The ONGC-Cairn Joint Venture has reached a major milestone of achieving 175,000 barrels of oil per day production from Rajasthan" on April 20. This production comprises of 150,000 bpd (7.5 million tonnes a year) from Mangala and 25,000 bpd from Bhagyam, the second biggest of 25 oil and gas finds in the Rajasthan block.



Azure Power starts rooftop solar power generation


> Rolling out the first 2.5 Mw project under Gandhinagar Photovoltaic Rooftop Programme, Azure Power has forayed into rooftop solar power generation. A first of its kind in India, the project entails energy from aggregated rooftop portfolio being sold to one off-taker.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NSG_BlackCats

*Revenues cross $10 billion mark in 2011-12*



> Tata Consultancy Services (TCS) reported a net profit of Rs.2,932 crore for the fourth quarter ended March 31, 2012, a growth of 22.6 per cent over the same quarter of the previous year.
> 
> *Revenues were up 30.5 per cent at Rs.13,259 crore.*
> 
> &#8220;We have grown 31 per cent for the full year (2011-12) and our profits crossed the Rs.10,000-crore-mark,&#8221; said N. Chandrasekaran, CEO and MD, while addressing a press conference here on Monday.
> 
> *TCS became the first Indian IT company to cross the $10 billion milestone posting annual revenues of $10.17 billion.* The revenues of the company were up 31 per cent at Rs.48,894 crore for the year and profits 22 per cent at Rs.10,638 crore. The volume of business also increased 23.05 per cent during the year. Mr. Chandrasekaran said that infrastructure, enterprise solutions and BPO businesses crossed $1 billion each in annual revenues.
> 
> S. Mahalingam, CFO and Executive Director, said, &#8220;We have grown well during 2011-12 and also been able to exit the year at the right margin levels, despite the marked increase in volatility during the past 12 months.&#8221; There was secular growth across markets and industries during the last financial year.
> 
> North America grew by 29.6 per cent to cross $5 billion while Europe, including the U.K. grew 33.8 per cent. All industry verticals grew in double digits during 2011-12.
> 
> Ajoy Mukherjee, Executive Vice-President, Head, Global Human Resources, said &#8220;The company's efforts to increase retention by engaging with our employees and offering them a progressive career path are paying dividends with attrition rates falling further to 12.2 per cent. *We have successfully undertaken the largest ever hiring efforts in our history by adding and integrating 70,400 professionals in 2011-12. With business demand continuing to be robust, we have made 43,600 offers on campuses for trainees to join us from the second quarter of this fiscal.&#8221; *
> 
> *During the January-March quarter, the company added 11,832 employees (net), taking its total headcount to over 2.38 lakh, the company said in a statement.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jha

*Guj begins research on generating power from flowing canal water with micro turbines*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abhishek_

*Alstom Bharat Forge to supply turbine islands for NTPC Solapur plant*

Alstom Bharat Forge Power Limited (ABFPL), a joint venture of Alstom and Bharat Forge, on Tuesday, announced that it had secured an order worth over Rs.1,570 crore from NTPC for supply of two units of 660 MW super critical coal turbine islands for its power plant at Solapur in Maharashtra.

Alstom's share of the contract comes to around Rs. 785 crore. Alstom Bharat Forge Power had emerged as the lowest bidder in NTPC's bulk tender for supply of 11 units of 660 MW super critical turbine generator islands, an official statement said here.

As per the tender conditions, ABFPL is also the top contender for getting an additional order for three units of 660 MW for the Nabinagar site from Nabinagar Power Generating Co. Pvt Ltd (NPGCPL), a joint venture of NTPC and Bihar State Electricity Board (BSEB). ABFPL's scope of work involves engineering, manufacturing, supply, erection and commissioning of five of a total of eleven 660 MW super critical units.

The construction at ABFPL's new manufacturing facility at Mundra, Gujarat, is on at full swing and the operations are likely to commence from 2013. The state-of-the-art integrated plant, set up over 120 acres to manufacture super critical power plant equipment with an annual capacity of 5,000 MW, will be one of the largest integrated facilities for turbines, generators and auxiliaries manufacturing in the country.

&#8220;Alstom is now further advancing in the local steam market through its local set-up formed with its joint venture partner, Bharat Forge. This will significantly contribute to providing competitive and clean power solutions for India's energy needs and challenges,&#8221; Andreas Lusch, Senior Vice-President of Alstom's Steam Business said in a statement. 

The Hindu : Business / Companies : Alstom Bharat Forge to supply turbine islands for NTPC Solapur plant

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dance

India's Growth Story Dims on S&P Downgrade

The Indian growth story took another hit today. Standard & Poor&#8217;s announced that it has revised its outlook on India&#8217;s long-term rating&#8212;which had been stable&#8212;to negative. According to S&P, there&#8217;s a one-in-three chance of a downgrade to India&#8217;s BBB- sovereign credit rating. The threats to India&#8217;s rating include a weakening global economy, falling growth prospects for Indian gross domestic product, and political paralysis threatening fiscal reforms. At the same time, S&P revised its outlook to negative for seven &#8220;government-related entities,&#8221; including the Export-Import Bank of India, the India Infrastructure Finance Co., the Indian Railway Finance Corp., and the Power Finance Corp.

S&P cited what it called &#8220;an extremely high likelihood of extraordinary government support&#8221; to these PFCs, hence ratings at the same level as the rating on India. S&P also downgraded to negative the outlook for the three top IT companies in the country, Infosys (INFY), Tata Consultancy Services (TCS:IN), and Wipro (WIT).

The news comes as the Indian economy is enduring a significant slowdown in growth. S&P sees India&#8217;s economy growing just 5.3 percent in the new fiscal year, which runs from April to March, down from the 6 percent the country has averaged over the past five years and well below the 8 percent it enjoyed before the global financial crisis.

For many economists, India&#8217;s government is making the situation worse, with New Delhi running up large budget and current account deficits. &#8220;India is all about home-grown, self-inflicted injuries,&#8221; says Rajeev Malik, senior economist in Singapore with CLSA Asia-Pacific Markets. He points to policy setbacks, such as a failed plan to open the retail market to foreign investment, as well as proposed changes to India&#8217;s tax laws and to corruption scandals.

The government&#8217;s latest budget was &#8220;disappointing,&#8221; says Tamara Henderson, a Bloomberg economist in Singapore. According to an estimate by Finance Minister Pranab Mukherjee, the fiscal deficit for the fiscal year ended March 31 was 5.9 percent of GDP. Mukherjee aims to reduce that to 5.1 percent in the new fiscal year by capping some subsidies and raising service and excise taxes.

Some economists aren&#8217;t optimistic. Although the government needs to rein in spending, &#8220;this budget targets revenue growth equal to spending growth,&#8221; Henderson says. &#8220;It&#8217;s not a sign of any hard work&#8221; by policy makers. Moreover, the policies of the central bank, the Reserve Bank of India, aren&#8217;t helping inspire confidence. The RBI recently cut interest rates by 50 basis points, even though the government hasn&#8217;t shown a willingness to cut spending.

Don&#8217;t hold your breath waiting for improvement. &#8220;We expect only modest progress in fiscal and public sector reforms, given the political cycle&#8212;with the next elections to be held by May 2014&#8212;and the current political gridlock,&#8221; S&P said in its statement. &#8220;Such reforms include reducing fuel and fertilizer subsidies, introducing a nationwide goods and services tax, and easing of restrictions on foreign ownership of various sectors such as banking, insurance, and retail sectors.&#8221;

Some problems might even get worse. CLSA economist Malik forecasts that the current account deficit will hit 4 percent of GDP in the new fiscal year, up from 3.8 percent in fiscal year 2012. He also expects the government to miss its budget target, with the fiscal deficit coming it at 5.5 percent. That&#8217;s largely because lawmakers looking ahead to new elections are unlikely to take politically unpopular moves, such as cutting subsidies for gasoline, diesel, and kerosene. Those subsidies amount to 2.5 percent of GDP, says Malik.

While governments in Southeast Asian countries such as Indonesia and the Philippines have made progress in addressing such problems as corruption and deficits, India&#8217;s government has not, he adds. &#8220;The Indian government is a bit like a quadriplegic,&#8221; says Malik. &#8220;It can think great things&#8212;but when it comes to implementation, it can&#8217;t move its legs.&#8221;

India's Growth Story Dims on S&P Downgrade - Businessweek

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

*Spring Air announces its Rs 500 cr investment into the Indian market*

Plans to set up manufacturing plants in Mumbai and Kolkata; New Collections Will Offer Comfort and Support of USA's Most Highly Recommended Bed Pan-India.

Spring Air, USA's leading manufacturer, marketer and distributor of premium mattresses and pillows worldwide, announced its investment plan of INR 500 crore into the 3,000 crore Spring and Premium Mattress Indian market in the capital. Headquartered in USA, the company plans to strengthen its presence in India with several new product launches and a high impact advertising and marketing strategy including signing up as a sponsor for a yet unnamed IPL team. 


It has been learnt that the company plans to open up two manufacturing plants in Mumbai by this year & in Kolkata by next year, thereby enhancing its production capacity to meet the increasing demands of its Indian consumers. With rising luxury demand and a regular efflux of health conscious Indians in mind, Spring Air India had successfully launched their second factory in South India near Bangalore (post the first in Noida), to provide support and comfort for consumers searching for an answer to their sleepless nights.

"Spring Air new collections will offer Comfort and Support of USA's most highly recommended Bed Pan-India" said Mr. Ashok Sharma, CEO, Spring Air Middle-East & Indian Sub Continent. Also, all collections including Europedic, Comfort Rest & Orthomedical have been developed through extensive research and a deep understanding of what Indian consumers want most in a mattress - luxury and support, without the problems they experience with traditional coir or cotton mattresses, "he added".

Credited with the most unique products in the orthopedic mattress portfolio and backed with the most celebrated technology compositions like the NASA embedded technology in Europedic range of mattress; the multi-crore investment in India, is intended to reach out to the niche customers of the fast pacing Indian society. Also, the Company aims to be the market leader in Spring and Premium Mattress segment thereby achieving business of more than 300 crores in the next 3 years.

With 4 billion dollars worth of Spring Air sleep sets already sold at retail worldwide over the past 10 years, Spring Air has stayed true to quality, innovative design and value. Post years of consumer research and product development, including more than 25,000 consumer prototype evaluations, Spring Air India launched successfully in 2009 and has aggressively grown in retail and the institutional sector.

About Spring Air
Spring Air Bedding Co. (India) Ltd. is a leading and amongst top 10 manufacturers of bedding products in the world specializing in orthopedic beds and based in USA. With their extensive global presence in the Bedding Industry, they have manufacturing units all over the world and has marked their presence in India as well.

Spring Air has earned a reputation over the years for continuous product improvement. Their free-end offset coil design, which adjusts each sleeper's sleight, is today the most copied design in the industry. The company carried innovation a step with its Health Centre Mattress, featuring zones of comfort for different areas of the body.

Spring Air Bedding Co.( India) Ltd. is jointly promoted by W.J. Towell & Co. (OMAN) and Ashok Sharma a well known bedding professional in Middle East and India. W.J. Towell & Co. is 145 years old leading business house from OMAN having sales of more than US$ 1 Billion. Ashok Sharma is CEO of Spring Air Middle East and India sub continent.

Today Spring Air distributes bedding internationally, with plants in the US, Canada, England, Ireland, Australia, Argentina, UAE and India.


----------



## cloud_9

SAIL, Nalco and JSP among 6 Indian companies in race for Afghan mines


> NEW DELHI | KOLKATA: A consortium of four state-owned Indian companies - SAIL, Nalco, Hindustan Copper and Mineral Exploration Corp - has been shortlisted to invest in new gold and copper deposits in Afghanistan.
> 
> Two private players - Monnet Ispat & Energy and Jindal Steel & Power - have also made the cut, opening up the possibility of a public-private partnership for a strategic bid by the Indian metals majors.
> 
> The Indian companies are among the 25 chosen from 41 firms from the US, UK, Australia, Canada, UAE, Turkey and Afghanistan.



Government to fork out $11 billion for higher IMF quota


> NEW DELHI: India's mission to sit at the high table of global finance is going to cost a pretty packet.
> 
> The government will shell out over $11 billion to buy a bigger quota in the International Monetary Fund, or IMF. This will give India a greater say in the affairs of the multilateral lender.









Spectrum sale can fetch government Rs 7 lakh crore in 10 years


> MUMBAI: The government's attempts to repair its finances could get a shot in the arm with the proposed roadmap for the sale of spectrum that could net it at least Rs 7 lakh crore over the next ten years. The government has budgeted a fiscal deficit of 5.1% of GDP for 2012-13 entailing a net borrowing of Rs 4.7 lakh crore that experts say could test the markets.
> 
> The telecom regulator has put out a roadmap for spectrum auction along with the base prices that could fetch the government Rs 7 lakh crore in the next ten years. In the current year the government has budgeted over Rs 58,000 crore from its various telecom assets, including Rs 40,000 crore from sale of spectrum.


----------



## Dance

Indian shares falter; outlook still weak

MUMBAI, April 26 (Reuters) - India's main indexes fell for a
second session in a row on Thursday, as investors booked profits
in recent outperformers such as Hero MotoCorp, reflecting the
deepening caution from investors after S&P cut the country's
outlook.	
Indian stocks have fallen since their late February peak, as
the optimism at the start of the year has been replaced by
concerns about risks such as the widening current account
deficit.	
On top of this, foreign investors are facing uncertainty
about their taxation, further clouding the markets' outlook.
They were net sellers during each the previous three days, for a
combined net total of around 15 billion rupees, and remain net
sellers for April.	
The Standard & Poor's cut in India's outlook was seen as the
latest negative action, at a time when trading volumes have also
been falling since peaking in late February, in yet another
troubling signal.	
"What worries me is not so much volumes but India's fiscal
situation and other macro and environmental issues," said
Sandeep J. Shah, CEO of Smapriti Capital, a wealth management
and investment advisory firm.	
The benchmark 30-share BSE index fell 0.12 percent to
17,130.67 points, while the 50-share NSE index ended
down 0.25 percent at 5,189 points.	
Recent outperformers were among the biggest decliners for
the day.	
Two-wheeler major Hero MotoCorp fell 3.3 percent,
after hitting on Wednesday an all-time high, w hile HDFC Bank
lost 1.13 percent after making its all-time high last
Friday. 
Among other decliners, Yes Bank, lost 2.3 percent
after Rabobank sold a majority of its stake in the
bank at a 2.5 percent discount to Yes' closing price on
Wednesday. 
Shares in Nestle India ended down 4.06 percent 
after its Jan-March net profit rose 7.8 percent from a year ago,
disappointing investors. 
However, among gainers, shares in Infosys gained
0.3 percent after Citigroup upgraded the software services
exporter to "buy" from "neutral and raised its target price to
2,750 rupees from 2,700 rupees. 


Indian shares falter; outlook still weak | Reuters


----------



## jamesbaldwin



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DMLA

Indian auto sector at a glance:

India's major auto hubs....






Production vs. exports....






Note: Data from 2010-11.

Source: News - Latest News - Breaking News India - Live Update - India Today

In a nutshell, total production capacity at more than ~ 18 million vehicles with 3 million cars being produced every year. Total car exports at 450000 every year with total auto exports at ~ 2.35 million units.


----------



## cloud_9



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

*PM inaugurates Rs. 21,500-cr refinery in Bathinda*

This village, located 40km from Bathinda town witnessed history on Saturday. The Rs. 21,500-crore Guru Gobind Singh oil refinery, Punjab's biggest-ever project in terms of investment, was dedicated to the nation by Prime Minister Manmohan Singh.

The project is a joint venture of the government-owned Hindustan Petroleum Corporation Limited (HPCL) and steel magnate Lakshmi Mittal's investment firm Mittal Energy Limited.

Besides the PM, the inauguration was be attended by Punjab chief minister Parkash Singh Badal, union oil minister S Jaipal Reddy, HPCL chairman-cum-managing director S Roy Choudhury and Lakshmi Mittal.
Back in 1963, India's first Prime Minister, Jawaharlal Nehru, had dedicated Punjab's maiden mega project, the Bhakra Dam, to the nation. The dam has been the state's lifeline all these decades.

The refinery project was announced in 1995; then Prime Minister Atal Bihari Vajpayee laid its foundation stone in 1998. The HPCL acquired 2,400 acres in Bathinda district in September 1998 for the project, which remained on the drawing board for several years after 1999.

In 2007, the Shiromani Akali Dal-BJP government put the project back on track by signing a deed of assurance with the HPCL. The project was to be completed by November 2010, but the refinery finally became fully operational on February 24 this year. It stands seventh in the country in terms of capacity (9 million metric tonnes per annum).

It is India's 22nd refinery and the third in the northern region after the ones at Panipat (Haryana) and Mathura (Uttar Pradesh). In terms of annual turnover, Rs. 30,000 crore, it stands fifth in the country.

Punjab deputy chief minister Sukhbir Singh Badal said, "It is the biggest-ever investment in Punjab. It will transform the state's economy. It will have a multiplying effect in establishing ancillary units and subsidiary industries."

The refinery will produce 1.8 lakh barrels of fuel everyday. The total crude oil processed and refined will include 3.7 million metric tonnes (MMT) diesel (nearly 41%), 1 MMT petrol (11%) and 0.7 MMT LPG (8%).

Everyday, about 400 truckloads of various fuels would roll out of the refinery for different destinations in north India. Railway wagons - for which five dedicated tracks have been laid - and a 260km pipeline will be the other modes to carry the refined fuel.

Mittal Energy Limited, a Luxembourg-incorporated company, is wholly owned by Lakshmi N Mittal and his family. It holds a substantial share holding in its flagship company, ArcelorMittal, the world's largest steel producer.


----------



## cloud_9

State of Indian Agriculture 2011-12​

















State of Indian Agriculture 2011-12


----------



## cloud_9

India ships in 10% less Iran oil in March vs Feb-trade


> NEW DELHI: India shipped in about 10 per cent less oil from Iran in March from the previous month, Reuters data showed, its second straight cut since the United States urged consumers to rein in purchases to pressure Tehran over its nuclear programme.
> India's imports from Iran were up a hefty 89 per cent in the month from a year ago, however, contrary to deep cuts effected by China and Korea, as refiners made up annual term purchases that were disrupted last year by payment problems.



New Kolkata airport terminal to be commissioned in four months


> KOLKATA: The new terminal building of the NSC Bose International Airport here with four million passenger capacity would be commissioned within four months.
> 
> "The ongoing modernisation of the airport here is nearing completion and the new terminal building with increased capacity of four million passengers from the existing one million will be commissioned well within four months", Civil Aviation Minister Ajit Singh said here today.



NALCOS Smelter Project


> Minister of Mines (Independent Charge), Shri Dinsha J. Patel informed Rajya Sabha today in a written reply that National Aluminium Company Limited(NALCOs) proposal to set up the Rs 16,500 crore aluminium smelter and captive power plant project has been approved by Indonesian Investment Coordination Board. A non-binding Memorandum of Understanding to set up the project in East Kalimantan Province has been signed with Government of East Kalimantan .
> 
> He further informed that NALCO has prepared the Detailed Feasibility Report for the project. Land has been identified in East Kalimantan Province for the project. Consultants have been short-listed for Environment Impact Assessment and Financial Advisory Services.



Funds for Power Sector in 12th Plan


> The Working Group on Power for formulation of the 12th Five Year Plan has estimated total fund requirement of Rs.13,72,580 crore for the power sector. The details are as under:
> 
> Generation : Rs.6,38,600 crore
> Transmission : Rs.1,80,000 crore
> Distribution : Rs.3,06,235 crore
> Others* : Rs.2,47,745 crore
> Total : Rs.13,72,580 crore
> 
> *Others include R&M, R&D, DSM&EE, HRD &Training, Renewable Energy & Captive etc.
> 
> The National Electricity Fund (Interest Subsidy Scheme) has been approved by Cabinet Committee on Economic Affairs (CCEA) in its meeting held on 13.12.2011 to provide interest subsidy aggregating to Rs.8,466 crore on loan disbursement amounting to Rs.25,000 crore to the State Power Utilities  both in the public and private sectors, to improve the distribution network.
> 
> Rural Electrification Corporation (REC) is the Nodal Agency to operationalize the scheme through which funds for interest subsidy scheme would be provided, under the guidance of the Steering Committee formed for National Electricity Fund (NEF) Scheme.
> 
> During the Twelfth Five Year Plan, the main sources of financing are commercial banks, public financial institutions, dedicated infrastructure/power finance institutions, insurance companies, overseas markets, bilateral/multilateral credit, bond markets and equity markets. In addition, steps have been taken by Government to make available funds through Credit Enhancement Schemes and Infrastructure Debt Fund etc.


----------



## cloud_9

* Details of export of cotton and some of the agricultural products​*





*Port Projects Under PPP*​


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

*LG India to invest Rs 100cr*


NEW DELHI: Ahead of the Olympics, Korean electronics giant LG beefed up its 3D TV line-up in India and said it will invest Rs 100 crore on brand promotion.

LG, which is eyeing 30% share of the flat-panel TV market this year, said that its 3D TV division is expected to account for a business of Rs 1,000 crore in 2012. "With 2012 Olympics to be broadcast in 3D and more than 30 English and Hindi 3D movies to hit Indian cinema halls, 3D entertainment is set to explode in India at a steady growth of 500%," LG India MD Soon Kwon said.

Coming under pressure from Pawar and Congress party, the government earlier this week had allowed cotton exports without any quantitative cap and lifted ban on casein exports
Besides Pawar, finance minister Pranab Mukherjee, Food Minister K V Thomas, Commerce Minister Anand Sharma, PMEAC Chairman C Rangarajan and Planning Commission Deputy Chairman Montek Singh Ahluwalia attended today's meeting.

Apprehending that storage crunch would damage foodgrain during monsoon season, it was also decided to set up a panel, headed by Rangarajan, to recommend ways to handle surplus foodgrains stock lying in the central pool.

The committee, comprising officials from Agriculture, Commerce, Food and Finance Ministries, has been asked to submit its recommendation in a shortest span as possible.

The country is estimated to have produced a record 103.41 million tonnes of rice and 90.23 million tonnes of wheat in the 2011-12 crop year.

Out of the total 4 million flat panel TV market last year, 3D TVs accounted for a small 3% share. LG said this share is likely to get higher this year on the back of new product launches by companies.


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

*April services PMI rises, optimism at 10 month high: HSBC*

Driven by a rise in new businesses, services sector growth picked up momentum in April to 52.8, up from 52.3 in the previous month, and business optimism hit its highest level since last June, according the HSBC services PMI (purchasing managers index) survey released here today.
HSBC's business activity index or services PMI, compiled by its service Markit, rose to 52.8 in April from 52.3 in March, the bank said in a statement. However, the report said though positive this is a below-trend rate expansion of services output.
The data come a day after the bank reported higher PMI for the manufacturing sector, which also showed growth inching up on rising orders. The services index has been staying above the 50-mark which separates growth from contraction for six months now.
Services firms benefited from a rise in new business sub-index to 55.1 from 54.8 in March, allowing them to add jobs for the second month in a row and at the fastest pace since last June, said the bank.
"Services sector activity accelerated slightly in April on the back of a rise in new business, which supported a marginal pick-up in sequential employment growth. Moreover, survey respondents were significantly more optimistic about the outlook over the coming 12 months," HSBC chief economist for India and Asean Leif Eskesen said, adding confidence regarding future business also rose to its highest in 10 months.
Yesterday, the bank said the manufacturing purchasing managers index inched up to 54.9 in April, from 54.7 in March, showing a positive move after three months of declines, despite the fact that the rate of expansion slowed fractionally, and was the weakest in 2012 so far.


----------



## Dance

Indian Rupee Falls To Four-Month Low

MUMBAI&#8212;The Indian rupee sunk to a four-month low against the U.S. dollar early Thursday amid growing concerns about the country's gaping budget and trade deficits and worries capital inflows will remain weak due to slowing domestic economic growth.

The U.S. dollar was trading at 53.19 rupees in mid-morning trade. Earlier in the day, the dollar was up at 53.27 rupees, the local currency's lowest level in four months.

India's current account deficit, currently at about 4% of gross domestic product, has shaken investors, pushing Standard & Poor's last month to warn that it may downgrade India's long-term debt to junk status if things don't improve.

The deficit, which reflects that imports are outpacing exports, has been fueled by higher oil import costs. The government's burgeoning budget deficit, caused by large subsidies on fuel and massive welfare program spending--coupled with slowing economic growth--has added to investor concern.

The economy grew 6.9% in the year to March 31, below rates of almost 8% in recent years amid signs foreign investors are turning their backs on India due to impatience over the slow pace of business reforms.

"A turnaround in the rupee is likely to be delayed if the recovery in India's growth disappoints or crude prices gain more than expected in the fiscal second half," Standard Chartered Bank STAN.LN +0.10% said in a report.

For now, there're few signs of a turnaround in India's external trade picture. Data out earlier this week added to pressure on the local currency Thursday, analysts said.

On Tuesday, the government reported that India's merchandise exports fell 5.7% to $28.7 billion in March year-on-year. Imports grew 24.2% on-year to $42.6 billion, leading to a trade deficit in March of $13.9 billion.

Higher imports mean India is buying more dollars, whereas lower exports reduce the supply of dollars in India.

Abhishek Goenka, chief executive officer of Mumbai-based India Forex Advisors Pvt., said Indian importers were buying up dollars now expecting further weakness in the rupee in the near future, exacerbating pressure on the local currency. "That sort of fear thing is coming in the market," Mr. Goenka said.

The Reserve Bank of India's decision not to intervene aggressively in currency markets has added to importers' fears of further weakness, he added.

The central bank last month cut its key interest rate by half a percentage point to 8%, its first cut in three years, in a bid to boost economic growth. But the bank also cautioned that it might not have room to cut rates much further in months ahead due to lingering concerns about inflation, which remains around 7%-8%.

Some analysts are now saying the central bank may have been too quick to loosen its monetary policy.

India relies on imports for 80% of its oil needs and a sharp rise in global crude prices could balloon the trade deficit and add to inflationary pressure later this year, a risk flagged in the HSBC Manufacturing PMI data for April released Wednesday.

The seasonally adjusted HSBC Purchasing Managers' Index, prepared by Markit, rose to 54.9 in April from 54.7 in March, after slowing for two consecutive months.

Leif Eskesen, chief economist for India and Southeast Asia at HSBC, said inflation accelerated with both output and input prices rising at a quicker pace in April.

"This suggests that upside risks to inflation remain and that the Reserve Bank of India's rate cut could turn out to have been premature and too aggressive," Eskesen said.

Kumar Rachapudi of Barclays Capital said the fundamental picture for the rupee remains negative given the weak trade data. A poor global economic picture--with the deepening euro-zone debt crisis and a shaky recovery in the U.S.--have added to pressure on the rupee as investors look for U.S. dollar safe-haven investments.

"In the near term, there are pressures as (the) global backdrop remains weak and portfolio flows are muted, creating a pressure on the rupee," he said. "Further depreciation in the rupee will be due to a broader dollar strength and a sharp decline in the euro from the current levels," he added.

Indian Rupee Falls To Four-Month Low - WSJ.com


----------



## DMLA

*Textiles export may touch $38 bn this fiscal*

NEW DELHI: India is looking to set textiles export target at $38 billion this fiscal, 12 per cent higher the previous year, despite slowdown in the Western markets as the country opens new avenues for shipments.

"Though there is economic uncertainty in the US and Europe, growing demand in new markets like Latin America and Africa will help India's textiles exports.

"We are setting a target of $38 billion for this fiscal," a senior Textiles Ministry official said.

The US and European markets account for over 50 per cent of the country's exports and facing economic slowdown.

Textiles export was about $34 billion in 2011-12, as against $26.8 billion in 2010-11.

Experts said, meanwhile, that there is a need to focus on ways to boost textiles shipments.

India's textiles export performance has continued to lag its global competitors in the last few years. It has a meagre 4.3 per cent share of the world market, compared to China's 28.3 per cent.

"We need to focus on new markets like Latin America and Africa. Huge demand is there. We hope that our textiles exports would touch $38 billion this fiscal," Federation of Indian Export Organisations (FIEO) President Rafeeq Ahmed said.

Apparel Export Promotion Council (AEPC) Chairman A Sakthivel said the combined effort of the government and exporters to explore new markets would "give better fruits" this fiscal.

"The Indian apparel industry is facing several challenges like labour, safety and health compliances in the global market. There is a need to focus on those issues to increase our competitiveness in the global market," Sakthivel added.

The Economic Survey 2011-12 too has said that India needs to diversify its export markets as its trading partners may resort to protectionist measures in the wake of global economic uncertainty.

According to estimates, the share of textiles and clothing as a per centage of the country's overall export basket decreased from 15.97 per cent in 2004-05 to 8.9 per cent in 2010-11.

The sector, which is the country's second largest employment generator after agriculture, employing 35 million people, was hit hard by the global economic slowdown. 

Textiles export may touch $38 bn this fiscal - The Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cloud_9

State-wise Energy and Peak shortage during 2011-12​









13,815 MW of Power Deficit

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cloud_9

Bharti Airtel rolls out 4G in Bangalore
KOLKATA: Bharti Airtel, the country's largest mobile operator by subscribers, launched wireless broadband services in Bangalore on Monday, less than a month after it became the first Indian telco to unveil fourth generation services in Kolkata.

Bharti bought 4G airwaves in four service areas in the 2010 auctions for Rs 3314.36 crore. It will next launch wireless broadband services in Pune and Chandigarh. Bharti's network gear supplier in Bangalore is China's Huawei.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dance

India shares fall 2.2 pct; GAAR worries revived

May 8 (Reuters) - India's main stock index posted its biggest fall since Feb. 27 on Tuesday after analysts warned about the continued lack of clarity regarding taxation for foreign investors, while the fall in the rupee also weighed.

Stock accelerated their falls late in the session, especially in the Nifty index after stop losses were triggered in futures and options markets.

Blue chip sectors such as software services exporters and banks led decliners, with Tata Consultancy Services and HDFC Bank ending among the big losers on Tuesday.

Despite the government's changes to the General Anti-Avoidance Rule, foreign investors have sold a net of 10.3 billion rupees in Indian stocks on Monday and Tuesday, according to provisional data from the National Stock Exchange.

Analysts said the changes were still vague, and added the uncertainty would continue at least until May 31, when a government committee is expected to provide guidelines.

"Not all potential concerns in regard to GAAR are completely addressed. We still have to be clear how exactly it is going to be implemented," said Pranav Sayta, a tax partner at Ernst & Young.

The 30-share BSE index fell 2.17 percent to 16,546.18 points, while the 50-share NSE index lost 2.23 percent to 4.999.95 points

Foreign investors, who are critical in Indian stock markets, have been net sellers, albeit of a modest 6.3 billion rupees for last month, though analysts have warned selling could accelerate should the uncertainty over GAAR proposals.

Blue chips were heavily hit on Tuesday, especially in the technology sector.

Shares in Tata Consultancy Services fell 5.7 percent after JP Morgan downgraded it to "neutral" from overweight" saying the stock price was now "fully valued" at current 19 time forward fiscal 2013 earnings.

Sentiment for the sector was also hit after U.S.-based Cognizant Technology Solutions Corp lowered its full-year forecast, citing weak demand from North American financial services clients.

Second-ranked Infosys lost 1.8 percent on the day.

Banks also fell, reversing the prior sessions gains. HDFC Bank lost 3.2 percent, while State Bank of India lost 3.6 percent.

Other recent strong performers were among the top decliners. Cigarette maker ITC slumped 4 percent, having gained 17.4 percent in the year to date as of Monday's close.

Reliance Industries shares fell 1 percent on lingering concerns about a standoff with the government over pricing of gas and recovery of input costs from projects.

But among gainers, gas utility stocks benefitted on speculation the government was planning to raise liquefied natural gas imports to meet gas demand, traders said. Shares in Indraprastha Gas added 0.37 percent.

India shares fall 2.2 pct; GAAR worries revived | Reuters

Indian rupee hits 6-month low


MUMBAI, May 7: India&#8217;s rupee slid to a near six-month low against the dollar on Monday, prompting the central bank to intervene to prop up the struggling currency, traders said.

The Indian unit fell to an intraday low of 53.74 rupees to the dollar &#8212; a level last seen in December &#8212; but then recovered marginally to 52.89.

&#8220;The rupee is in a challenging environment, the headwinds are too strong.

It is unlikely to appreciate in a hurry,&#8221; said Sonam Udasi, head of research at IDBI Capital. The partially convertible currency has been hurt by global uncertainty, weak domestic economic data, slowing overseas funds inflows and pressure from oil imp-orters who have to exchange rupees for dollars when they purchase crude.

Energy-hungry India imp-orts four-fifths of its crude oil needs to fuel its economy.

&#8220;The RBI likely intervened&#8221; to lift the currency of its intraday lows, a dealer with a Mumbai-based brokerage said, declining to be named. The RBI typically intervenes &#8212; by buying rupees &#8212; to prevent volatility and has a policy of not co menting on movements of the forex market. Traders said it was the eleventh time in 2012 that the central bank is believed to have stepped into the market to prop up the rupee. The currency was also boosted by news that India&#8217;s government had deferred by a year plans for a proposal which aims to crack down on tax evasion, which had caused concern among foreign investors.

The &#8220;general anti-avoidance rule&#8221;, or GAAR, was intended to stop foreign companies evading capital gains tax by routing investments through popular tax havens such as Mauritius. The Indian unit, Asia&#8217;s worst performing currency in 2011, hit a record low of 54.30 against the dollar in mid-December and then rebounded to 48.67 rupees in February, led by strong foreign fund buying of Indian assets.&#8212;AFP

Indian rupee hits 6-month low | DAWN.COM

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lepziboy

Dance said:


> India shares fall 2.2 pct; GAAR worries revived
> 
> May 8 (Reuters) - India's main stock index posted its biggest fall since Feb. 27 on Tuesday after analysts warned about the continued lack of clarity regarding taxation for foreign investors, while the fall in the rupee also weighed.
> 
> Stock accelerated their falls late in the session, especially in the Nifty index after stop losses were triggered in futures and options markets.
> 
> Blue chip sectors such as software services exporters and banks led decliners, with Tata Consultancy Services and HDFC Bank ending among the big losers on Tuesday.
> 
> Despite the government's changes to the General Anti-Avoidance Rule, foreign investors have sold a net of 10.3 billion rupees in Indian stocks on Monday and Tuesday, according to provisional data from the National Stock Exchange.
> 
> Analysts said the changes were still vague, and added the uncertainty would continue at least until May 31, when a government committee is expected to provide guidelines.
> 
> "Not all potential concerns in regard to GAAR are completely addressed. We still have to be clear how exactly it is going to be implemented," said Pranav Sayta, a tax partner at Ernst & Young.
> 
> The 30-share BSE index fell 2.17 percent to 16,546.18 points, while the 50-share NSE index lost 2.23 percent to 4.999.95 points
> 
> Foreign investors, who are critical in Indian stock markets, have been net sellers, albeit of a modest 6.3 billion rupees for last month, though analysts have warned selling could accelerate should the uncertainty over GAAR proposals.
> 
> Blue chips were heavily hit on Tuesday, especially in the technology sector.
> 
> Shares in Tata Consultancy Services fell 5.7 percent after JP Morgan downgraded it to "neutral" from overweight" saying the stock price was now "fully valued" at current 19 time forward fiscal 2013 earnings.
> 
> Sentiment for the sector was also hit after U.S.-based Cognizant Technology Solutions Corp lowered its full-year forecast, citing weak demand from North American financial services clients.
> 
> Second-ranked Infosys lost 1.8 percent on the day.
> 
> Banks also fell, reversing the prior sessions gains. HDFC Bank lost 3.2 percent, while State Bank of India lost 3.6 percent.
> 
> Other recent strong performers were among the top decliners. Cigarette maker ITC slumped 4 percent, having gained 17.4 percent in the year to date as of Monday's close.
> 
> Reliance Industries shares fell 1 percent on lingering concerns about a standoff with the government over pricing of gas and recovery of input costs from projects.
> 
> But among gainers, gas utility stocks benefitted on speculation the government was planning to raise liquefied natural gas imports to meet gas demand, traders said. Shares in Indraprastha Gas added 0.37 percent.
> 
> India shares fall 2.2 pct; GAAR worries revived | Reuters
> 
> Indian rupee hits 6-month low
> 
> 
> MUMBAI, May 7: India&#8217;s rupee slid to a near six-month low against the dollar on Monday, prompting the central bank to intervene to prop up the struggling currency, traders said.
> 
> The Indian unit fell to an intraday low of 53.74 rupees to the dollar &#8212; a level last seen in December &#8212; but then recovered marginally to 52.89.
> 
> &#8220;The rupee is in a challenging environment, the headwinds are too strong.
> 
> It is unlikely to appreciate in a hurry,&#8221; said Sonam Udasi, head of research at IDBI Capital. The partially convertible currency has been hurt by global uncertainty, weak domestic economic data, slowing overseas funds inflows and pressure from oil imp-orters who have to exchange rupees for dollars when they purchase crude.
> 
> Energy-hungry India imp-orts four-fifths of its crude oil needs to fuel its economy.
> 
> &#8220;The RBI likely intervened&#8221; to lift the currency of its intraday lows, a dealer with a Mumbai-based brokerage said, declining to be named. The RBI typically intervenes &#8212; by buying rupees &#8212; to prevent volatility and has a policy of not co menting on movements of the forex market. Traders said it was the eleventh time in 2012 that the central bank is believed to have stepped into the market to prop up the rupee. The currency was also boosted by news that India&#8217;s government had deferred by a year plans for a proposal which aims to crack down on tax evasion, which had caused concern among foreign investors.
> 
> The &#8220;general anti-avoidance rule&#8221;, or GAAR, was intended to stop foreign companies evading capital gains tax by routing investments through popular tax havens such as Mauritius. The Indian unit, Asia&#8217;s worst performing currency in 2011, hit a record low of 54.30 against the dollar in mid-December and then rebounded to 48.67 rupees in February, led by strong foreign fund buying of Indian assets.&#8212;AFP
> 
> Indian rupee hits 6-month low | DAWN.COM



dont worry india will make a come back


----------



## DMLA

*Iran plans $25b domestic import from India soon*

After facing sanctions from the west, Iran is now eyeing imports worth $25 billion from India to meet its domestic requirements in coming years. A five-member trade delegation from Iran, led by Yahya Ale Eshagh, president of the Iran chamber of commerce, industry and mining, met commerce secretary Rahul Khullar on Monday to moot the proposal for enhancing imports from India.

&#8220;Iran has shown interest in imports from India. The country will shortly provide us a list of top 100 items, worth $25 billion, that it needs for its domestic requirement and we will evaluate if it is commercially viable for us to export,&#8221; an official of the federation of Indian exports organization (Fieo) told Financial Chronicle.

According to the official, Iran showed _interest in Indian pharmaceuticals as they were nearly one-sixth of the cost in India vis-à-vis the price that Iran pays for importing from Europe_. The visit of Tehran traders comes one-and-a-half month after Fieo had led 80-memeber Indian business delegations to Iran in March to explore export opportunities.

While there is no official confirmation, it is learnt that Iran is also looking at_ joint venture in mining, hydropower and railways, IT and IT enabled services, tourism and medical tourism_.

Raising exports from India to Iran would also benefit India, as the country is itself looking at diversifying markets in the wake of slowdown in EU and the US.

Besides, with enhanced exports India would be able to balance out the payment issues with Iran, which India depends heavily for its oil requirements.

According to the official, Iran has also expressed concern on the difficulties being faced by their companies and banks in India. &#8220;The two important issues that came up for discussion with the commerce secretary include the problem of Iranian companies in getting themselves registered in India as well as the difficulty that Persian banks are at present facing in opening up branches in India,&#8221; he added.

Iran plans $25b domestic import from India soon | mydigitalfc.com


----------



## Shatterpoint

I love reading the news and seeing India up there, the good and the bad, in just this last month India has captured the world attention once again, you guys should have every right to be proud in your great nation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## angeldemon_007

> Iran plans $25b domestic import from India soon


US sanctions turns out to be a gold mine for India. If this gets successful, India will increase its oil imports from Iran, rather than reducing as this way, India will be able to dramatically increase its exports. 



> Iran showed interest in Indian pharmaceuticals as they were nearly one-sixth of the cost in India vis-à-vis the price that Iran pays for importing from Europe.





> mining, hydropower and railways, IT and IT enabled services, tourism and medical tourism.


All these sectors can hugely benefit India. 

Chabahar port is also getting ready and so is the railway line from Afg to Iran. It looks like Iran is getting more and more important for India. Indian diplomacy will be tested in the future....


----------



## Shatterpoint

I think the USA wants to invest in the port in Kolkata? Would India be interested? Would be a massive boost to the economy of the whole region really. Do you guys agree or disagree? 

Can't wait to get to India and travel around your great country.


----------



## illusion8

Shatterpoint said:


> I think the USA wants to invest in the port in Kolkata? Would India be interested? Would be a massive boost to the economy of the whole region really. Do you guys agree or disagree?
> 
> Can't wait to get to India and travel around your great country.



Kolkata port already is a highly developed port, the US interest in developing it is news to me .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shatterpoint

I think I might have got my wires crossed after listening to Hillary on NDTV? Didn't she say something about the new silk road with Kolkata the heart of it all?


----------



## illusion8

Shatterpoint said:


> I think I might have got my wires crossed after listening to Hillary on NDTV? Didn't she say something about the new silk road with Kolkata the heart of it all?



Kolkata is vey important transit hub for eight Indian states, and you are right, after Burma stabilizes India is definitely looking at joining up with ASEAN countries most importantly Vietnam through Burma. Kolkata will play a major role in this. I am not very sure of US investments in Kolkata port though.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shatterpoint

But didn't Hillary say that the US wants to invest in Eastern India? I think that would be huge for both countries, and if the New Silk Road can be made possible imagine the possibilities? It would be massive for almost all countries on the route.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cloud_9

*Saudi Arabia Keen to Get Indian Pharmaceutical Products 
Saudi Parliamentary Delegation Meets Shri Ghulam Nabi Azad​*



> *A Parliamentary delegation led by Dr. Abdullah Bin Mohammed bin Ibrahim Al Al-Sheikh, Speaker of Majlis Ash Shura (Consultative Council) of the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia called upon the Union Health and Family Welfare Minister Shri Ghulam Nabi Azad in New Delhi today. The delegation is on a three day official visit to India.* Shri Azad recalled the close relations reflecting centuries old economic and socio-cultural ties between India and Saudi Arabia. There has been an upsurge in Indian investments in the Kingdom, especially after the signing of the Bilateral Investment Protection Agreement during the earlier visit of King Abdullah to India in January 2006. The signing of Riyadh declaration also during Feb 2010 visit of Prime Minister Dr Manmohan Singh further laid the groundwork for new era of strategic partnership between the two countries. Shri Azad also recalled his recent visit to Riyadh where he represented India at the funeral ceremony of the Late Crown Prince of Saudi Arabia, Sultan bin Abdul Aziz.
> 
> Talking of issues pertaining to health sector, Shri Azad shared the Indian experience in the areas of Innovations in health care service delivery; Interventions in making health care accessible and equitable and our strength in producing good quality generic drugs at affordable prices. Shri Azad noted that about two million Indians in Saudi Arabia account for the largest expatriate community in the country. There are a huge number of Indian doctors and nurses there too. The Minister suggested that India could help Saudi Arabia with knowhow of setting up medical colleges as also with medicine supplies. Shri Azad informed that India is the 4th largest producer of pharmaceuticals in the world in terms of volume and 13th largest in terms of value. Indian pharmaceutical products are exported to about 211 countries around the world. Indian pharmaceutical products have been acknowledged at many a UN forum for their good quality, safety and efficacy, he added. He stated that Indian generic drugs have helped bring down the cost of immunization and treatment of various diseases worldwide. Shri Azad particularly appreciated the excellent arrangements put in place by Government of Saudi Arabia for the comfort of Haj pilgrims.
> 
> The leader of the delegation Dr. Abdullah Bin Mohammed bin Ibrahim Al Al-Sheikh appreciated the hospitality extended by Shri Azad and said that they would especially welcome help from India for transfer of medical technology and also help with medical education as India possesses the technical capacity. He said bilateral visits not only help enhance understanding between the two countries but also help highlight areas of possible cooperation. *The delegation informed that currently Kingdom of Saudi Arabia imports about five billion dollar worth of pharmaceuticals. Considering Indian pharma companies are among the world leaders, Dr. Abdullah Bin Mohammed bin Ibrahim said they would be keen to extend the incentives given by their government to Indian pharma industry to set up base in Saudi Arabia with the objective of producing affordable medicines to meet local and regional needs.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Holmes

India attracts highest ever FDI of $ 8.1 bn in March - The Economic Times
*India attracts highest ever FDI of $ 8.1 bn in March* 


> NEW DELHI: With an eight-fold increase, India attracted foreign direct investment (FDI) of $ 8.1 billion in March, the highest ever monthly inflows, despite a brouhaha over Rs 11,000 crore Vodafone tax dispute.
> 
> Cumulative FDI inflows for the fiscal 2011-12 amounted to $ 36.50 billion, authoritative sources told.
> 
> In March 2011, the country received FDI worth $ 1.07 billion.
> 
> The $ 7.2 billion Reliance Industries-British Petroleum (BP) deal, announced in February 2011 contributed significantly to the inflows, even though funds from the UK oil major would have come in phases, they said. The BP had picked up a 30 per cent stake in Reliance Industries' 21 oil-fields.
> 
> Earlier, highest FDI of $ 5.65 billion was received in June last year. Though the March data has been compiled by the Department of Industrial Policy and Promotion (DIPP), it is yet to be released officially.
> 
> The sectors which received large foreign FDI inflows during 2011-12 include services, pharmaceuticals, telecom, construction, power and metallurgical industries, a DIPP official said, adding Mauritius remained the top FDI source.
> 
> The inflows had aggregated to $ 19.42 billion in 2010-11, down from $ 25.83 billion in 2009-10.
> 
> The government move in the Budget for enabling it to tax Vodafone type multi-billion dollar deals had come in for criticism among some industry associations and multi-national companies. They criticised stating it would affect FDI.
> 
> However, the government has stood its ground retaining the provision in the Finance Bill approved by the Lok Sabha yesterday.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

^^^ And some are saying India's bubble has burst!!


----------



## Inqhilab

*USIBC for India-specific agreement, $50-bn fund* 

The USIBC has proposed to the White House an India-specific economic cooperation agreement and the setting up of a $50 billion sovereign debt fund in collaboration with India. The suggestions are part of a five-point proposal that the council has put forth to the Obama administration, which it said will reinvigorate bilateral economic ties.
Topping the list is a $50-billion sovereign debt fund, with collaboration between India and the US; a unique NASDAQ-like exchange in Bangalore and massive collaboration in energy sector including shale gas technology to help India address its energy challenges.

The USIBC has entrusted Peterson Institute for International Economics, a Washington-based think tank, to prepare an initial report on the proposed agreement.

These proposals have been developed by the USIBC following a series of brain-storming session of leaders from India and the US.

USIBC for India-specific agreement, $50-bn fund - Hindustan Times

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DMLA

*China imports losing ground in India*



> MUMBAI: The share of 'Made in China' goods in India's consumption economy has eased as the dragon struggles to keep its cost-competitive manufacturing story going. China's overwhelming grip over supplies of stationary products, fabrics, toys and lighting products started loosening over the past year.
> 
> Consider this: ITC sourced 100% of its stationery products like pencils, geometry boxes and scholastic products marketed under Classmate brand from China. But imports will fall below 10% this year as the Indian behemoth moves sourcing back to India in a big way.
> 
> Chinese products had over 70% share of the domestic toy market, which is falling to about 50%. Fabric sourcing from China by the local garment makers declined 10% in the last 12 months. It's share of the lighting sector - where the market for CFL bulbs was mostly developed by Chinese imports a decade ago -has dropped to 15% from over 50% in 2007. Indian manufacturers are sighting gains even as China's factory prowess weakens on the back of an appreciating yuan, rising inflation and soaring wages in the wake of labour reforms in recent past.
> 
> Indian companies are bringing production back home, or taking it to other competitive markets - part of a broader global phenomenon playing out for almost two years now. "We are developing vendors here now for all our products which we were earlier importing.
> 
> Imports will now be restricted to select premium products. China used to cater to the world's stationery requirement. Now, some of it will come to India. It is already moving into Vietnam," said Chand Das, chief executive of ITC's education and stationery products business.
> 
> China's discomforts present a significant opportunity for local manufacturers to serve a robust domestic demand as well as book a pie of the global sourcing from transnational corporations. Funskool, India's leading toy company, has been approached by global biggies to source production from its Goa plant to offset rising costs in China. "All the big players are looking at India for manufacturing support. While Indonesia has already got many orders, some are expected to come to India as well," said John Baby, CEO, Funskool (India), a joint venture between MRF and Hasbro of USA. "Two to three companies have approached us and are doing audits at our factory. We will be able to add capacity if we get these orders," said Baby.
> 
> The story is similar for the lighting industry where the Chinese glow is dimming fast. The 350-million-unit CFL bulb market in India has witnessed dwindling share of imports from the neighbouring giant. The evolution of the lighting industry in the past decade, from incandescent light bulbs, which did not require much of electronics, to LED lamps, which are entirely made from electronic ballast technology, has encouraged indigenization of the lighting industry.
> 
> "Chinese CFLs initially flooded the Indian market. But eventually they failed to create an impact because they couldn't meet Indian market conditions where power situation varies in different parts of the country," said Arun Gupta, managing director, NTL Electronics India, one of the largest electronic manufacturing companies in lighting in India. Gupta also argued that electronics, driven by intellectual properties, has become the backbone of lighting industry, where China has lagged behind.
> 
> But Chinese supplies have made inroads into India's infrastructure and capital goods industry at a time when its hold over the consumer products market has weakened. Anil Ambani's Reliance Group, for instance, has struck major equipment sourcing contracts in China for its power and telecom businesses in return for cheaper loans. Chinese equipment makers have also backed telcos like Bharti Airtel in their recent 4G roll-outs.


----------



## cloud_9

*India to acquire coking coal mine in Mongolia*


> BEIJING: In a move to reduce dependence on highly priced Australian coking coal, India will acquire a mine in Mongolia and also set up the first steel plant in the quality coal rich country.
> 
> The Indian delegation comprising of Chairman of Steel Authority of India (SAIL) C S Verma and U P Singh, Joint Secretary in the Ministry of Steel will go to Ulaanbaatar tomorrow to sign a pact in this regard.
> 
> "We are signing an MoU with the Mongolian government for allocation of some coking coal mine. We have been talking about this for about a year," Verma who held talks with top Chinese steel officials and producers in the past two days told PTI.
> 
> The plan is to acquire the mine, utilise the coal for the steel plant India proposes to set up in Mongolia and export the rest to India through Chinese ports as Mongolia is a land locked country.



*Steel imports rebound in April, grow 64% to 5.45 lakh tonnes*


> Steel imports rebounded sharply in April on improving demand from sectors such as construction and infrastructure.
> 
> Steel imports grew 64.2 per cent to 5.45 lakh tonnes in April 2012 over corresponding period last year&#8217;s 3.32 lakh tonnes. According to provisional estimates by the Joint Plant Committee (JPC) under the Steel Ministry, exports during April declined 2.2 per cent to 3.12 lakh tonnes against 3.19 lakh tonnes in corresponding last period.
> 
> Consumption of steel products, which largely remained sluggish at 5.5 per cent in 2011-12, has gained momentum at the beginning of current fiscal. Consumption grew 7.7 per cent to 5.6 mt in April 2012 as against 5.2 mt in corresponding last month.
> 
> Production during April 2012 registered a 5.3 per cent growth to 5.99 mt against 5.7 mt in corresponding last period.
> 
> Steel majors such as SAIL and Tata Steel expect consumption in the current fiscal to grow 8-9 per cent on the back of rising investments in infrastructure.
> 
> The World Steel Association has also predicted a rebound in India&#8217;s steel offtake in 2012 and expects it to grow at 6.9 per cent. In its recent short range outlook, WSA said India&#8217;s steel demand would grow to 72.5 mt in 2012.
> 
> Steel production in 2011-12 grew 6.6 per cent to 70.39 mt against 66 mt in corresponding last year. Consumption stood at 69.18 mt against 65.61 mt in the previous year. Exports during 2011-12 grew about 20 per cent to 4.13 mt against 3.46 mt, while imports were largely flat at 6.82 mt.



*At $13.4 b, trade deficit hits one-year low in April*


> NEW DELHI, MAY 10:
> Exports grew 3.2 per cent to $24.5 billion in April, while imports rose 3.8 per cent leading to lowest trade deficit that India has logged in a year, the Commerce Secretary, Dr Rahul Khullar, today said.
> 
> Imports during the first month of the current fiscal aggregated $37.9 billion, leaving a trade deficit of $13.4 billion.
> 
> &#8220;This is the lowest trade deficit we have had in last one year... This month (April), we see deceleration in imports,&#8221; Dr Khullar said.
> 
> The exporting sectors which registered healthy growth in April include engineering, electronic, pharmaceutical and chemical.
> 
> However, exports of gems and jewelleries contracted 25.7 per cent to $2.6 billion.



*Car sales up 3.4%, bikes 6.5%: SIAM*


> New Delhi: Domestic passenger car sales rose by 3.4 per cent to 1,68,351 units in April 2012 from 1,62,813 units in the same month last year.
> Figures released by the Society of Indian Automobile Manufacturers (SIAM) today also show that motorcycle sales in the country grew by 6.54 per cent during the month to 8,61,602 units from 8,08,728 units in the same month last year.
> 
> Total two-wheeler sales in April increased by 10.94 per cent to 11,57,108 units from 10,43,010 units in the same month year ago.
> 
> Sales of commercial vehicles climbed by 4.37 per cent to 56,257 units in April from 53,903 units in the year-ago period, SIAM said.
> 
> Total sales of vehicles across categories registered 10.01 per cent growth to 14,72,385 units in April 2012 from 13,38,430 units in the same month last year, it added.



*Foreign tourist arrival in India up by almost 9%*


> New Delhi: Foreign tourist arrival in India grew by close to 9 per cent to 6.29 million in 2011, Tourism Minister Subodh Kant Sahai told Rajya Sabha today.
> "The number of foreign tourist arrivals in India increased from 5.78 million in 2010 to 6.29 million in 2011, registering a growth of 8.9 per cent," he said during Question Hour.
> 
> Sahai said his ministry does not collect data of foreign tourist arrivals and relies on records of customs department which compiles arrival data every three months.



Hopefully we will be back in the game this year

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cloud_9

*Telecom tower firms like Bharti Infratel, Viom Networks, Indus Towers plan 'green power' to cut cost*


> NEW DELHI: Telecom tower providers are looking to reduce operational costs by inviting proposals next week for setting up independent renewable energy companies that will generate and supply green power to run towers.
> 
> Taipa, the industry association representing tower infrastructure providers across the country, is working on a request-for-proposal or RFP for the initiative that will help save the cost of diesel for running towers especially in areas where grid electricity is not available.
> 
> 
> "The RFPs should be out by next week, followed by a pre-bid conference," said Taipa's director general Umang Das.
> 
> The industry body had proposed the creation of renewable energy service providing companies or Rescos that will set up independent plants to sell power to tower companies or telcos. This off-grid distribution model may also sell surplus power back to the grid, Das said.



*ReNew Wind Power's 25.2 mw wind farm starts generation*


> MUMBAI: Mumbai-headquartered ReNew Wind Power has commissioned its first wind power project of 25.2 megawatts near Rajkot in Gujarat, the independent power producer said in a statement.
> 
> ReNew Power, which was founded by Sumant Sinha who was earlier the chief operating officer of wind turbine major Suzlon Energy, has plans of setting up 85 mw of wind energy capacity spread across Gujarat and Maharashtra.



*Suzlon bags Rs 305 crore contract for wind power project in Gujarat*


> NEW DELHI: Wind turbine manufacturer Suzlon Group today said it has bagged a Rs 305 crore contract for setting up a 50 MW power project in Gujarat.
> 
> Suzlon Group has signed a Rs 305.32 crore contract for a 50 MW wind power project with Gujarat Mineral Development Corp (GMDC), the company said in a statement.
> 
> The project that comprises 24 units wind turbines would be set up at Jamnagar in Gujarat, it said.



*Toshiba gets $315 million order for power plant in UP*


> NEW DELHI: Japanese major Toshiba has bagged a $315 million (over Rs 1,690 crore) contract for supplying two units of 660 MW super critical steam turbines and generators package to Meja power plant in Uttar Pradesh.
> 
> "The equipment will be installed in the Meja thermal power plant in Uttar Pradesh. The value of the contract is about $315 million. The scope of the contract covers engineering, procurement, manufacturing, installation and testing of the steam turbine generator islands," the company said in a release


In the 12th Plan (2012 -2017) power generation caoacity of 80,000 MW will be added.Major hurdle will be availability of coal.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Inqhilab

*The so called pro reform party "BJP" is stopping every move by government to revive the economic growth .*

*1.) FDI in Retail [India country of farmers not Middlemen]*

FDI in retail: BJP, CPM rally behind traders - Economic Times

BJP promised FDI in ?04, made U-turn in ?09 - Times Of India

*2) Pension Reform (PFRDA) [can provide 100bn $ funds for infrastructe projects in next 5 years]*

Pension Bill: Oppn parties in talks, Left smells govt-BJP deal - Indian Express

'FDI in pension funds to source infra requirements' - Economic Times

*3)The Mines and Minerals (Development and Regulation) Bill, 2011 *

http://www.google.co.in/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=4&ved=0CGwQFjAD&url=http%3A%2F%2Fm.indiatoday.in%2Fstory%2Fupa-key-bills-on-hold-due-to-opposition-rajya-sabha%2F1%2F185332.html&ei=bB6sT-CdNszirAe2h-GmDw&usg=AFQjCNEpQOHAG2tskPRu19dmN5xVQebiCQ&sig2=8nu9K8XVaKzmRbMLR313fw

*4) Companies Bill*

BJP asks govt to send Companies Bill to Standing Committee again - India - DNA

*5) Land acquisition bill*

Business - bjp to hold pnachayats against land acquisition bill : latest news, information, pictures, articles

*6) GST BILL ( Most important reform since 1991)*

GST is the single most important reform since 1991

PM blames BJP for delay in GST rollout-Politics/Nation-News-The Economic Times on Mobile

GST will bring 10% GDP growth for 10 years in row: Godrej

GST will reduce prices by 10%, increase GDP growth: ASSOCHAM

India Inc's darling CM ( Narendra Modi) obstacle to GST: Jairam Ramesh - The Economic Times

BJP should introspect on GST, says Congress - Economic Times


and latest in the list

*6)The Insurance Law Amendment Bill*

Govt postpones decision on Ins Bill under political pressure, IBN Live News

FM defers Insurance Bill; unhappy with 26% FDI cap - CNBC-TV18 -

*List goes on ,there are 37 bills which are pending in parliment.there will always be policy paralysis in india until opposition play a constructive role not what we are seeing right now.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cloud_9

Inqhilab said:


> *The so called pro reform party "BJP" is stopping every move by government to revive the economic growth .*


Well neither Congress nor BJP care's about the nation......everyone is after their share.


----------



## SinoChallenger

Dance said:


> India shares fall 2.2 pct; GAAR worries revived
> 
> May 8 (Reuters) - India's main stock index posted its biggest fall since Feb. 27 on Tuesday after analysts warned about the continued lack of clarity regarding taxation for foreign investors, while the fall in the rupee also weighed.
> 
> Stock accelerated their falls late in the session, especially in the Nifty index after stop losses were triggered in futures and options markets.
> 
> Blue chip sectors such as software services exporters and banks led decliners, with Tata Consultancy Services and HDFC Bank ending among the big losers on Tuesday.
> 
> Despite the government's changes to the General Anti-Avoidance Rule, foreign investors have sold a net of 10.3 billion rupees in Indian stocks on Monday and Tuesday, according to provisional data from the National Stock Exchange.
> 
> Analysts said the changes were still vague, and added the uncertainty would continue at least until May 31, when a government committee is expected to provide guidelines.
> 
> "Not all potential concerns in regard to GAAR are completely addressed. We still have to be clear how exactly it is going to be implemented," said Pranav Sayta, a tax partner at Ernst & Young.
> 
> The 30-share BSE index fell 2.17 percent to 16,546.18 points, while the 50-share NSE index lost 2.23 percent to 4.999.95 points
> 
> Foreign investors, who are critical in Indian stock markets, have been net sellers, albeit of a modest 6.3 billion rupees for last month, though analysts have warned selling could accelerate should the uncertainty over GAAR proposals.
> 
> Blue chips were heavily hit on Tuesday, especially in the technology sector.
> 
> Shares in Tata Consultancy Services fell 5.7 percent after JP Morgan downgraded it to "neutral" from overweight" saying the stock price was now "fully valued" at current 19 time forward fiscal 2013 earnings.
> 
> Sentiment for the sector was also hit after U.S.-based Cognizant Technology Solutions Corp lowered its full-year forecast, citing weak demand from North American financial services clients.
> 
> Second-ranked Infosys lost 1.8 percent on the day.
> 
> Banks also fell, reversing the prior sessions gains. HDFC Bank lost 3.2 percent, while State Bank of India lost 3.6 percent.
> 
> Other recent strong performers were among the top decliners. Cigarette maker ITC slumped 4 percent, having gained 17.4 percent in the year to date as of Monday's close.
> 
> Reliance Industries shares fell 1 percent on lingering concerns about a standoff with the government over pricing of gas and recovery of input costs from projects.
> 
> But among gainers, gas utility stocks benefitted on speculation the government was planning to raise liquefied natural gas imports to meet gas demand, traders said. Shares in Indraprastha Gas added 0.37 percent.
> 
> India shares fall 2.2 pct; GAAR worries revived | Reuters
> 
> Indian rupee hits 6-month low
> 
> 
> MUMBAI, May 7: Indias rupee slid to a near six-month low against the dollar on Monday, prompting the central bank to intervene to prop up the struggling currency, traders said.
> 
> The Indian unit fell to an intraday low of 53.74 rupees to the dollar  a level last seen in December  but then recovered marginally to 52.89.
> 
> The rupee is in a challenging environment, the headwinds are too strong.
> 
> It is unlikely to appreciate in a hurry, said Sonam Udasi, head of research at IDBI Capital. The partially convertible currency has been hurt by global uncertainty, weak domestic economic data, slowing overseas funds inflows and pressure from oil imp-orters who have to exchange rupees for dollars when they purchase crude.
> 
> Energy-hungry India imp-orts four-fifths of its crude oil needs to fuel its economy.
> 
> The RBI likely intervened to lift the currency of its intraday lows, a dealer with a Mumbai-based brokerage said, declining to be named. The RBI typically intervenes  by buying rupees  to prevent volatility and has a policy of not co menting on movements of the forex market. Traders said it was the eleventh time in 2012 that the central bank is believed to have stepped into the market to prop up the rupee. The currency was also boosted by news that Indias government had deferred by a year plans for a proposal which aims to crack down on tax evasion, which had caused concern among foreign investors.
> 
> The general anti-avoidance rule, or GAAR, was intended to stop foreign companies evading capital gains tax by routing investments through popular tax havens such as Mauritius. The Indian unit, Asias worst performing currency in 2011, hit a record low of 54.30 against the dollar in mid-December and then rebounded to 48.67 rupees in February, led by strong foreign fund buying of Indian assets.AFP
> 
> Indian rupee hits 6-month low | DAWN.COM


india is done. http://www.defence.pk/forums/world-affairs/51262-indias-insurgency-problem-62.html#post2924302


----------



## Maritimer

Inqhilab said:


> *The so called pro reform party "BJP" is stopping every move *


*

Many of these bills can be passed with a simple majority in the Parliament. The problem for the government is its UPA allies and not the BJP. In fact FDI in retail does not even require bill to be passed by parliament.*


----------



## heartrocker22

SinoChallenger said:


> india is done. http://www.defence.pk/forums/world-affairs/51262-indias-insurgency-problem-62.html#post2924302




OOOOO really 

Indian Nifty peaked at 6000 in 2008before subprime crisis , crashed & recovered is now at 5000 20%fall

Ur shanghai Index peaked at 5800 in 2008 , now it is at 2400 55%fall

Hangseng Index peaaked at 31,000 in 2008 is now at 20,000 30%fall

Regarding Rupee .....

India wants to devalue its currency to provide boost to manufacturing sector And make Export more competitive ....But can't cause

http://articles.timesofindia.indiatimes.com/2010-11-13/india-business/28239785_1_capital-flows-currency-war-reserve-currencies

But if our currency devalue due to free mkt we can't hlp it it all due to bad fundamental

in mean time

http://www.indianexpress.com/news/manufacturing-policy-companies-bill-to-come/864897/

https://www.bluesteps.com/blog/Economists-Back-Indias-New-Manufacturing-Policy.aspx

Prob is it OIL import bill will balloned up.....For this it is investing heavily in Alternative Energy sources Like Nuclear And Hydro Power....U feel Nuclear reactors And Hydrostation Pooping all over india are just for show....This is first time India is planing well Ahead ...Its only a matter of years Fossil fuels will be history......
Now US is also Pushing These Green Energy Coz Even they know now All this Oil money is being used to sponsor Terrorism......Soon World Goes off Oil ..Sooner the Monopoly of few terrorist sponsoring nation will be done Away . 

And About Maoist threat Its weak Central Gov that is responsible for this threat ....Gov still feel they are our ppl and issue must resolve by talks .....Day the Gov Give permission to ARmy crackdown your all investment in Maoist will up in thin air ....
Stop trolling in this stick thread go And post in China section where nobody lurks 

bin painda ka loota

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nakki Nair

heartrocker22 said:


> bin painda ka loota



&#2349;&#2366;&#2312; &#2360;&#2366;&#2361;&#2367;&#2348;, &#2313;&#2360;&#2325;&#2375; &#2313;&#2346;&#2352; &#2360;&#2350;&#2351; &#2348;&#2352;&#2381;&#2348;&#2366;&#2342; &#2350;&#2340; &#2325;&#2368;&#2332;&#2367;&#2351;&#2375;&#2327;&#2366;| &#2309;&#2325;&#2354; &#2344;&#2361;&#2368;&#2306; &#2361;&#2376; &#2360;&#2366;&#2354;&#2375; &#2325;&#2379;|


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

Holmes said:


> India attracts highest ever FDI of $ 8.1 bn in March - The Economic Times
> *India attracts highest ever FDI of $ 8.1 bn in March*



Vow thats shocking

Mar 2011: 1 billion
Mar 2012: 8 billion

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dance

*Indian industrial output shrinks unexpectedly*

NEW DELHI &#8212; India's industrial output shrank unexpectedly in March, official data on Friday showed, piling pressure on policymakers to act swiftly to bolster the economy and dispel deepening investor gloom.
Manufacturing, mining and electricity output in Asia's third-largest economy contracted by 3.5 percent in March from a year earlier, sending the Indian rupee falling to near life-time lows against the dollar.
"Growth risks have clearly gained prominence... industrial production fell flat on its nose," HSBC's chief India economist Leif Eskesen said.
The weak numbers could push the central bank to cut interest rates again soon, economists said, even though India's stubbornly high inflation remains a worry.
Manufacturing production shrank by 4.4 percent in March while output of capital goods such as factory equipment -- an important investment measure and portent of future activity -- contracted by 21 percent.
The weak numbers came as China's industrial growth slowed to 9.3 percent year-on-year in April, the lowest in nearly three years. The indicators from the emerging market giants undermined hopes they can help power a global recovery.
India's downturn has been fed by weakening domestic and international demand, especially from the crisis-hit euro zone, as well as investor concern about government policy paralysis and widespread corruption scandals.
For the financial year ending March 2012, industrial production expanded by just 2.8 percent, sharply below its 8.2 percent growth the previous year.
Finance Minister Pranab Mukherjee voiced disappointment and conceded "investment recovery remains frail."
The central bank reduced borrowing costs in April for the first time in three years in a bid to spur growth but warned scope for more cuts is restrained by still strong inflation nudging seven percent.
However, "given the sharp fall in output growth and the dismal investment activity, the bank is likely to ease the policy rates further from June," said Arun Singh, economist at Dun & Bradstreet India.
The government has forecast 7.6-percent growth for this fiscal year, up from 6.9 percent last year, but economists' expectations are much lower.
"There is a near absolute belief of a sharp downgrade (by the government) in the estimated growth rate to between 6.5 percent to seven percent," Ajay Bodke, investment strategy head at Mumbai's Prabhudas Lilladher, said.
While such growth would be the envy of much of the world, experts say at least nine to 10 percent expansion is needed to reduce India's crushing poverty.
The economy grew by over nine percent for three years until 2007-08 and the government says it is confident of steering India back to a high growth path.
But the failure of Prime Minister Manmohan Singh's government's to enact key reforms and regulatory flip-flops have deterred vital investment needed to boost growth.
Doubts are also mounting about India's ability to check a ballooning fiscal deficit amid populist subsidies to help the poor.
The worries have put further pressure on India's battered currency which fell by a fifth of a rupee following the output data to a near record low of 53.60 against the dollar.
The Bombay Stock Exchange's 30-stock Sensitive Index slid by nearly a percentage point to 16,292.98 points.
"A strong perception of policy paralysis has taken root among both local as well as foreign investors," Prabhudas Lilladher's Bodke told AFP. "A lot more needs to be done in terms of improving the economic environment."

AFP: Indian industrial output shrinks unexpectedly

*In India, Slump in Production Puts Pressure on Rupee*

MUMBAI &#8212; Indian industrial production unexpectedly contracted in March, according to government data released Friday, as weaker domestic demand and tumbling exports hurt the economy and undermined the central bank&#8217;s efforts to shore up a sliding rupee.

Production at factories, utilities and mines declined 3.5 percent from a year earlier, the Central Statistical Office said in a statement in New Delhi, compared with a 4.1 percent increase in February. Economists had predicted an increase of 1.7 percent.

The report may stoke concern that India&#8217;s outlook has worsened because of trade and fiscal deficits, political gridlock, inflation and the threat to global growth from the European debt crisis.

The risks have pushed the nation&#8217;s currency toward a record low, prompting the central bank, the Reserve Bank of India, to say Friday that exporters would have to convert half of their foreign currency earnings into rupees as the bank stepped up efforts to check the decline.

Manufacturing contracted 4.4 percent in March from a year earlier after a 3.9 percent advance in February, the data showed. Mining fell 1.3 percent, after a 2.7 percent gain the previous month. Electricity output rose 2.7 percent.

&#8220;The contraction in output data reconfirms weakening demand both domestically and externally,&#8221; said Radhika Rao, an economist in the Singapore office of Forecast, a financial market analysis company. &#8220;Even though growth is slowing, from the policy perspective, the focus will be more on inflation, especially due to the impact of the huge decline in the rupee on prices.&#8221;

The Indian currency has lost more than 16 percent of its value over the past year, the most among Asian currencies.

The central bank cut interest rates last month for the first time since 2009 to bolster spending at home. The bank cited price pressures from the fiscal deficit, energy costs and the weaker rupee.

&#8220;We are in a scenario where the tendency for interest rates is going to be downwards,&#8221; Subir Gokarn, a deputy governor of the Reserve Bank of India, said in Bangalore on Friday. &#8220;The pace and the magnitude is obviously going to be determined by how inflation goes, but the direction is now fairly evident.&#8221;


http://www.nytimes.com/2012/05/12/b...ump-in-production-puts-pressure-on-rupee.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SinoChallenger

Shardul.....the lion said:


> Vow thats shocking
> 
> Mar 2011: 1 billion
> Mar 2012: 8 billion


A little _too _shocking


----------



## russellpeters

SinoChallenger said:


> A little _too _shocking



unlike your country we dont do creative accounting thanks...i know its bad news for you but thats the way it is.


----------



## Inqhilab

FDI in 2011-12 rises to a new high $46.8 billion​
As stock valuations dipped, overseas investors were eager to pick up stakes in Indian companies last fiscal. London-listed Vedanta acquired a controlling stake in Cairn India for $9 billion. British major BP paid $7.2 billion for a stake in oil and gas fields operated by Reliance Industries and Vodafone Group purchased partner Essar's shares in their telecom joint venture.

FDI inflows were less than $10 billion prior to 2005-06. They improved thereafter and the country received $34.8 billion in 2010-11.

*Taking a detour*

Mauritius chipped in with the maximum funds in 2011-12, putting in a third of the FDI. But its share declined from 36 per cent in 2010-11. In contrast, FDI from Singapore shot up almost three-fold and accounted for 17.8 per cent of all FDI inflows during the period. The fear that the tax authorities might take a closer look at funds flowing from Mauritius could have resulted in incremental flows being routed through Singapore.UK investments more than trebled and fund flows from Japan shot up by 83.6 per cent. FDI from the US declined by 16.5 per cent.


*Which sectors?*

In terms of sectors, services attracted the maximum investment this fiscal as per Department of Industrial Policy and Promotion (DIPP) data (April-February). However, in terms of growth, it was drugs and pharmaceuticals that saw the maximum jump, with an over 15-fold increase. In contrast, the automobile and housing and real estate sectors saw FDI decline. Investment in the petroleum sector jumped significantly too.

*Portfolio flows lag*

In contrast to the upbeat FDI sentiment, foreign institutional investor (FII) flows fell by around 43 per cent to $16.8 billion vis-à-vis the year-ago period. Investment in Indian Global Depository Receipts (GDRs) and American Depository Receipts (ADRs) also fell sharply to $597 million.

FDI in 2011-12 rises 34%, a new high


----------



## Dance

*India March industrial output down an unexpected 3.5 pct, on weak investment and manufacturing*

MUMBAI, India &#8212; India&#8217;s March industrial output fell 3.5 percent from a year ago, the government said Friday, worse than expected on weak manufacturing and investment.

Manufacturing activity fell 4.4 percent and capital goods production &#8212; a sign of crucial investment activity &#8212; plunged by 21 percent, burying hopes of a quick recovery for Asia&#8217;s third-largest economy.

0
Comments
Weigh InCorrections?


Personal Post

For the year ending in March, industrial output grew 2.8 percent, sharply lower than 8.2 percent during the prior fiscal year.

The weak growth complicates matters for India&#8217;s central bank, which faces enormous political pressure to stoke growth, despite persistent inflation and soaring deficits.

&#8220;It is very disappointing,&#8221; Chakravarthy Rangarajan, chairman of the Prime Minister&#8217;s Economic Advisory Council, told reporters. &#8220;One had not expected such a sharp decline.&#8221;

A CNBC-TV18 poll had forecast March industrial output growth of 1.5 percent.

Disappointed investors drove the benchmark Sensex index down over 1 percent on the news.

The Reserve Bank of India and the International Monetary Fund, among others, have both said that India is not growing as fast as it could. The RBI has blamed supply bottlenecks, especially in infrastructure, energy, minerals and labor, for the economy&#8217;s diminished potential, while the IMF has warned that concerns about governance and policy uncertainty are weighing on investment.

India&#8217;s twin current account and fiscal deficits have also alarmed economists and punished the rupee. The central bank on Thursday ordered exporters to convert half their local foreign exchange holdings into rupees within two weeks, a move designed to bolster the falling currency.

New Delhi&#8217;s failure to enact big ticket reforms, like easing foreign investment restrictions in retail and aviation, has disappointed investors. Investors have also been spooked by corruption and punishing regulatory shifts in India&#8217;s telecom sector and a retrospective change in tax law that could cost companies like Vodafone billions of dollars.

Copyright 2012 The Associated Press. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed.

India March industrial output down an unexpected 3.5 pct, on weak investment and manufacturing - The Washington Post


----------



## ChennaiSKing

*Futuristic Skyline of rural India*


Aralvaimozhi (also spelt Aralvoimozhi) is a small settlement in Kanyakumari District, Tamil Nadu. Located north of Kanyakumari, Aralvaimozhi possess one of the largest wind farms in the world. Once it was a barren land with very less annual rainfall and now the wind-farms have totally changed the landscape of this area, and we need more such growth stories in which even the remotest places of India contribute to overall growth...


----------



## ChennaiSKing

*Futuristic Skyline of rural India*


This part of Tamil Nadu is one of the driest region in India with very less rainfall, and most of the lands given for wind farms are barren lands, the development of wind mills started some 18 years back, and initially farmers happily gave their land for very less price because they thought they are getting great value for their unused land, but later when many windmill companies came the price per cent of land increased considerably and those farmers who had not sold their land initially benefited immensely by selling their land at a very high price. Also once there was a competion to buy land many farmers realised the value for thier land and they stopped selling their land and instead they gave it for 10 or 20 years lease, and this made them use their land for farming activity even after giving a portion of land for wind mills. The windmills have brought lots of good things to the entire district, many youths from the villages are now employed in wind forms to do technical jobs, below is one such youth from a nearby village employed in a wind farm, and photo captured in the wind farm control room...

Eighteen years back no body even in their wildest dreams would have imagined such high tech job reaching their village!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChennaiSKing

*Global manufacturers go local in cost-wary India*

http://www.khaleejtimes.com/biz/insi...ection=biztalk

India should encourage the below model, where the foreign companies are encouraged to source products locally and encouraged to setup their R&D centers in India, this will refine the existing manufacturing sector, also it will automatically lead to a strong base for our defense industry and will lead to self reliance and tremendous scope for further job opportunities... 

Below are some of the pictures of Daimler Chennai Plant:-























> At the opening ceremony for Daimler AG&#8217;s $850 million India factory, Chairman Dieter Zetsche stepped down from the cab of a gleaming yellow 25-tonne truck with scaled-down horsepower, a stripped-back gearbox and no sign of the iconic Mercedes-Benz three-pointed star on its grille.
> Daimler has been assembling high-end trucks in India for years, but its recently launched cut-price BharatBenz line has joined a trend by global heavy equipment manufacturers to compete in India&#8217;s high-volume, high-growth - but cost-conscious - mass market.
> 
> The potential is huge. Truck sales alone grew 18 percent in the year to March 2012 to over 800,000 vehicles, and are expected to double to 1.6 million by 2017. This eclipses the United States, where just over 300,000 commercial trucks were sold in 2011.
> 
> But it&#8217;s a market where being best isn&#8217;t good enough. To target the low end of India&#8217;s engineering markets, which accounts for over 70 percent of sales, manufacturers need to offer the best value, and to do that they need to go local.
> 
> The BharatBenz 2523, a 25-tonne truck, will likely cost around 1.75 million rupees ($33,300) before tax. That&#8217;s less than half the price of a comparable Mercedes-Benz Axor 2529 that retails in Europe for 61,000 euros ($81,000).
> 
> &#8220;If customers can get gear manufactured by the global firms at lower or equal price points compared to the domestic manufacturers, then naturally there will be serious demand for international kit,&#8221; says Bharti Momaya, chief manager at distributor firm, Ajisons, which sells locally-made switchgear in Mumbai.
> 
> Car makers have been localising their products for years, sourcing materials and making cheap, India-tailored vehicles. India-made cars from companies such as Ford or South Korea&#8217;s Hyundai which poured billions of dollars into India in the 1990s now command 75 percent of the market.
> 
> By comparison, foreign truckmakers have less than 10 percent of India&#8217;s domestic market, while overseas manufacturers of substations - a market targeted by local units of Germany&#8217;s Siemens AG and Swedish-Swiss rival ABB Ltd - have just over 20 percent of the local market.
> 
> European manufacturers of heavy-duty equipment ranging from haulage trucks to power systems and machinery are now racing to offer stripped-down, locally sourced and built products.
> 
> &#8220;In India there is definitely a need for international players to go beyond a premium strategy and to find local ways to develop a typically Indian product that really suits the market,&#8221; says Nikolaus Lang, partner and managing director at the Boston Consulting Group (BCG) in Munich.
> 
> &#8220;In the truck industry in emerging markets, the next decade will be the decade of localisation ... that is the next challenge,&#8221; he says.
> 
> It&#8217;s a strategy that has worked well in Brazil, where foreign manufacturers dominate the truck market. And with restrictive foreign ownership rules in China and Russia, India is a key market for growth-hungry global manufacturers.
> 
> Affordable solutions
> 
> Global manufacturers producing in India can keep down costs by outsourcing some production to local vendors, by using local materials and labour, and by designing for local conditions, scaling back on size or added frills.
> 
> Daimler isn&#8217;t alone. Engineering conglomerate Siemens is ramping up production of its low-cost SMART range in India. ABB, one of the world&#8217;s biggest power and technology suppliers, has invested in local production plants and research and development centres.
> 
> They are taking on entrenched local manufacturers, such as Tata Motors and Ashok Leyland in trucks, and Larsen & Toubro and Crompton Greaves in power gear.
> 
> Siemens, which operates through its listed subsidiary Siemens Ltd, says products from its locally tailored SMART brand are up to 40 percent cheaper than in Europe.
> 
> It is selling power distribution gear which connects the grid to local circuitry that is &#8220;produced in Aurangabad on a low-cost base, for a country which needs low-cost solutions,&#8221; says Armin Bruck, managing director of Siemens Ltd.
> 
> Siemens sold $130 million (100 million euros) of its SMART gear in India in 2010 and expects it to account for 1 billion euros worth of revenue by 2020.
> 
> It estimates India&#8217;s total market for its low-cost line of equipment is about 21 billion euros, and now sells 30 products for industrial clients, ranging from baggage conveyor systems for small airports to X-ray machines.
> 
> &#8220;Customers in India ... demand products that are low on maintenance, are robust enough to withstand the tough environmental conditions and operate efficiently,&#8221; says Bruck.
> 
> Spanish wind turbine maker Gamesa expects to save about 18 percent on costs on its new G97 turbine, which will be 70 percent made in India by the end of the year and tailored to Indian conditions, says its country head, Ramesh Kymal.
> 
> The company is already applying lessons from its local research to its international operations, and is investing about 2 billion rupees in its third factory in the country.
> 
> Investment pay-off
> 
> Global makers of heavy equipment in India are also looking beyond the domestic market, eyeing cost-efficient research and development centres, global sourcing and potential export hubs.
> 
> Daimler, which employs 1,000 workers at its research operations in India, plans to source parts for its factories across the world from Indian suppliers.
> 
> &#8220;There are second order pay-offs for multinationals if they think about localising their business systems in India,&#8221; says Rajat Dhawan, director at McKinsey India and leader of the consultancy&#8217;s manufacturing practice in Asia. &#8220;They could leverage India as an export base,&#8221; he says.
> 
> Siemens&#8217; India arm is its parent&#8217;s first choice for low-cost part sourcing, Bruck says. Others are seeing the potential for local manufacturing operations.
> 
> ABB said in April it would spend 2.5 billion rupees to expand its manufacturing base by setting up a new factory.
> 
> Daimler&#8217;s $850 million bet on India, the company&#8217;s biggest greenfield investment outside of Europe, employs 1,400 people and is testimony to Zetsche&#8217;s belief in localisation.
> 
> *It is the only Daimler plant in the world that houses products which combine Indian engineering with German and Japanese DNA under a single roof,* he said at last month&#8217;s plant inauguration, as hundreds of workers cheered.



Business - Global manufacturers go local in cost-wary India


----------



## Martian2

*At 54.51 rupees per dollar, India's GDP is smaller than Australia's!*

In 2011 (at an average exchange rate of 46.667 Indian rupees per U.S. dollar), India's GDP was 1.676 trillion.

At the current exchange rate of 54.41 rupees per dollar:

1.676 trillion x (46.667 rupees / 54.41 rupees per dollar) = *$1.437 trillion Indian GDP for 2011*





*After adjusting India's 2011 GDP to the current exchange rate ($1.437 trillion), it is smaller than Australia's GDP ($1.488 trillion)!*

By the way, China's $7.298 trillion GDP is 5.08 times larger than India's $1.437 trillion GDP for 2011.

[Note: India's 2011 monthly average exchange rate link at Monthly Exchange Rate Average (Indian Rupee, American Dollar) 2011 - x-rates

The Indian rupee hit an all-time-low exchange rate of 54.41 rupees per dollar on Wednesday (May 16, 2012). Citation: Weak rupee to make polished diamonds costlier - The Times of India]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maritimer

Martian2 said:


> *At 54.51 rupees per dollar, India's GDP is smaller than Australia's!*
> 
> In 2011 (at an average exchange rate of 46.667 Indian rupees per U.S. dollar), India's GDP was 1.676 trillion.
> 
> At the current exchange rate of 54.41 rupees per dollar:
> 
> 1.676 trillion x (46.667 rupees / 54.41 rupees per dollar) = *$1.437 trillion Indian GDP for 2011*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *After adjusting India's 2011 GDP to the current exchange rate ($1.437 trillion), it is smaller than Australia's GDP ($1.488 trillion)!*
> 
> By the way, China's $7.298 trillion GDP is 5.08 times larger than India's $1.437 trillion GDP for 2011.
> 
> [Note: India's 2011 monthly average exchange rate link at Monthly Exchange Rate Average (Indian Rupee, American Dollar) 2011 - x-rates
> 
> The Indian rupee hit an all-time-low exchange rate of 54.41 rupees per dollar on Wednesday (May 16, 2012). Citation: Weak rupee to make polished diamonds costlier - The Times of India]



That is a wrong analysis. That Income was earned in 2011 and has to converted at average rates that existed in 2011. Applying current exchange rate on last year's income doesn't solve any purpose. The GDP numbers for current year will be a lot higher than last years due to inflation and real growth, which must then be converted at current year's average exchange rate. Let's wait for May 31st for the next release of GDP numbers.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ChennaiSKing

UAE keen to increase energy exports to India








> *UAE keen to increase energy exports to India*
> 
> (Wam) / 18 May 2012
> 
> The United Arab Emirates is keen to increase its energy exports, as well as downstream investments in India, said Foreign Minister Shaikh Abdullah bin Zayed Al Nahyan.
> &#8220;Would like to see more UAE energy exports to India especially when it comes to crude oil.....There are talks between our officials looking at these avenues and even further. We would like to see UAE presence in downstream investments in India, including petrochemicals,&#8221; Shaikh Abdullah told reporters today during a joint press conference with Indian Minister of External Affairs S. M. Krishna.
> 
> Shaikh Abdullah and Krishna held wide-range of discussions on international, regional and bilateral issues including ways to boost trade ties, maritime security cooperation to tackle piracy and Indo-Pak ties.
> 
> Shaikh Abdullah also said that he was &#8220;pleased&#8221; to see the developing &#8220;vibrant&#8221; ties between India and Pakistan.
> 
> According to Press Trust of India (PTI), The two sides also discussed forthcoming 3rd India-Arab Economic Conclave to be hosted in Abu Dhabi on 21-22 May and the proposed &#8216;Road Show&#8217; on investment in Abu Dhabi and Dubai that Indian officials intend to undertake in June to exchange information and clarify issues related to the investment climate in India. Also discussed were ways to increase cooperation to fight the &#8220;scourge&#8221; of piracy.
> 
> &#8220;Resolving piracy cannot come until we resolve Somalia,&#8221; Shaikh Abdullah said.
> 
> He said building Somalia&#8217;s capacity in every form is the way the issue of piracy can be tackled.
> 
> Underlining the country&#8217;s need to increase its oil imports, Krishna, said, &#8220;The need to increase import of oil and other energy sources is of extreme critical importance and in UAE we have a dependable supplier which India needs so badly.&#8221;
> 
> He added that it was decided to set up a high-level joint task force on investment which will also look into securing more oil supplies from UAE that has assured it of &#8220;increased&#8221; energy exports.
> 
> Shaikh Hamed bin Zayed al Nahyan, Chief of the Abu Dhabi Crown Prince&#8217;s Court and Managing Director of the Abu Dhabi Investment Authority and Commerce, Industries and Textiles Minister Anand Sharma will be leading the respective sides of the High Level Task Force, Krishna said.
> 
> Noting that the United Arab Emirates&#8217; leadership is now keen to address the issue of investments to bring it on par with the multi-faceted relations the two countries enjoy in all other sectors, Krishna said the &#8216;High Level Joint Task Force&#8217; will explore further opportunities in investments.
> 
> Besides oil, UAE is also looking at investment opportunities in sectors like petrochemicals. Abu Dhabi Investment Authority (ADIA), one of the world&#8217;s biggest sovereign wealth funds, is looking at investment opportunities in India, particularly in the real estate sector.
> 
> ADIA&#8217;s investments in Indian real estate is around USD 500 million, largely through property and private equity funds, reports said, adding the fund is now scouting for direct investment opportunities.
> 
> India enjoys close and multifaceted relations with UAE and during the last three years, the two countries were each other&#8217;s largest trading partners.
> 
> *Bilateral trade during 2011-12 was USD 67 billion. UAE contributes significantly to India&#8217;s energy security and also hosts a large Indian community*.


----------



## conworldus

Maritimer said:


> That is a wrong analysis. That Income was earned in 2011 and has to converted at average rates that existed in 2011. Applying current exchange rate on last year's income doesn't solve any purpose. The GDP numbers for current year will be a lot higher than last years due to inflation and real growth, which must then be converted at current year's average exchange rate. Let's wait for May 31st for the next release of GDP numbers.



Agreed. However, a drastic drop in exchange rate value is definitely going to lower the GDP in dollar terms, or at least neutralize the gains in rupee.

This drop is largely a result of FII decrease and investment flight from India. This is worrying because:
1. Drop in investment will decrease manufacturing, and therefore hurts export
2. India will face an ever higher cost of borrowing foreign currency
3. India has huge budget deficit and trade deficit. This may cause a financial collapse.

I am not spelling out dooms here, though. India's economic trouble should be able to stay within India since the country is largely irrelevant in global trade and investments. The impact will be most felt by poor Indians.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## angeldemon_007

> Drop in investment will decrease manufacturing, and therefore hurts export


Its not necessary...specially considering indian market in itself is so huge that it can survive within itself for a longtime. Indian companies are investing and they have a huge market right infront of their eyes, they just have to innovate and innovation is happeing, slowly but happening and if product is good, it can support export too.



> 2. India will face an ever higher cost of borrowing foreign currency


Thats true but India can alsways go for barter or some other way of exchange like in case of Iran. Even Saudi Arabia is thinking for similar exchange. These two accounts alot of money. Not to mention this will increase the export tremendously. We will have to just wait.



> India has huge budget deficit and trade deficit. This may cause a financial collapse.


Yeah its huge but not that big enough that might cause collapse. 



> I am not spelling out dooms here, though. India's economic trouble should be able to stay within India since the country is largely irrelevant in global trade and investments. The impact will be most felt by poor Indians.


You don't have to spell out. Everybody knows right now we are in economic slowdown. With 6-6.5 % increase in GDP we are still doing fine and collapse is a bit far fetched but you will know that if you get out of your fantasies. Pakistan economy has not yet collapsed and you think India's will collapse so soon. Good for you...whatever makes you sleep at night.


----------



## Dance

&#8216;Free-falling&#8217; India rupee hits new lows

India&#8217;s central bank promised yesterday to use &#8220;all its available tools&#8221; to stabilise the rupee, which sank to a record low against the dollar for a third straight day amid turmoil in global markets. 
The Indian unit fell to 54.91 against the dollar, below its previous low of 54.58 a day earlier, before clawing back to 54.4 in late afternoon trade. 
Asian shares and currencies fell after Moody&#8217;s downgraded 16 Spanish banks on Thursday, while poor US manufacturing data heightened concerns over the global economy. 
The central bank &#8220;will use all its available tools to fulfil its objective of curbing volatility in the foreign-exchange market&#8221;, the bank&#8217;s deputy governor Subir Gokarn told reporters in the eastern Indian city of Kolkata. 
&#8220;The central bank will not hesitate to take more steps to stem the falls in rupee, if needed,&#8221; he said. 
Indian shares rose 82.27 points, or 0.51%, to 16,152.75 in cautious trade yesterday, even as the rupee hit a fresh low against the dollar on concerns over the eurozone debt crisis and weak domestic indicators. 
But analysts and traders expect the rupee to fall further in coming days with risk aversion hitting global markets and sentiment souring over India due to its gaping trade and current account deficits and slowing economy. 
&#8220;The rupee is in a freefall. Unless the RBI (Reserve Bank of India) and the government take major steps to boost sentiment, there are more worries ahead,&#8221; said Abhishek Goenka, chief executive of India Forex, a consultancy firm. 
India&#8217;s central bank is suspected to have intervened on Thursday to help prop up the rupee in one of more than a dozen recent occasions it has sold dollars to help slow the decline of the currency. 
Last week, it announced new measures to support the local unit, ordering exporters and other foreign-exchange earners to convert half of their total foreign-exchange earnings kept in banks into rupees. 
Finance Minister Pranab Mukherjee this week blamed the deteriorating international climate for the falls as international investors sell risky emerging market assets and retreat to safe havens. 
Other emerging currencies from Indonesia to Brazil have also been hit. 
Foreign investors have been turned off the country of 1.2bn people due to recent regulatory moves by the government, which has stalled on a pro-growth reform agenda aimed at opening up the economy. 
Overseas funds withdrew a net $133.44mn worth of Indian equities in the new financial year, which started April, pulling down local share prices seven% in the same period. 
The falling rupee is bad news for India&#8217;s economy, pushing up import prices and aggravating inflation that is running at over 7%, limiting the central bank&#8217;s scope to roll back interest rates and spur the economy. 
It will also further strain the government&#8217;s budget because oil imports&#8212;which are priced in dollars&#8212;will become more expensive. 
The central bank said recently it had spent more than $20bn in spot-market intervention between September and the end of February. Analysts estimate a further $5 to $7bn to have been pumped in since. 
The rupee was Asia&#8217;s worst performing currency in 2011, losing more than 20% of its value in the calendar year.


Gulf Times ? Qatar?s top-selling English daily newspaper - Finance & Business

Air India losses mount to $37 million as crisis continues

The crisis in Air India raged on for the 11th day on Friday and the national carrier's losses mounted to Rs.200 crore ($37 million) as the impasse between agitating pilots and the management continued.

&#8220;Contingency plan is in place,&#8221; a senior official of Air India's operations arm told IANS. &#8220;We are operating a bare minimum number of international operations by clubbing flights to destinations in Europe and the US.&#8221;

&#8220;We have lost about Rs.200 crore due to ticket cancellations, unused labour and with a bulk of our Boeing-777 fleet grounded, the official said. &#8220;Our losses per day stand at Rs.13-15 crore ($2-3 million).&#8221;

According to the official, the airline has started a special program whereby passengers can advance, postpone or cancel their tickets without any extra charges until May 22.

The airline has deployed the Airbus family of aircraft such as A320, A321 and A330 for international routes. It is only operating eight of its 17 Boeing-777 aircraft which are normally manned by the pilots belonging to Indian Pilots Guild (IPG), who are now on strike.

The development comes a day after Civil Aviation Minister Ajit Singh called all unions of the airline for talks next week and the Delhi High Court refused to entertain the Indian Pilots Guild's (IPG) plea challenging the court's earlier order restraining the pilots from going on an 'illegal strike.'

Singh said on Thursday he would discuss with the unions all outstanding issues such as pay parity and promotion, while a division bench of the high court said contempt proceedings should be started against the pilots.

Air India losses mount to $37 million as crisis continues - NY Daily News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

Maritimer said:


> That is a wrong analysis. That Income was earned in 2011 and has to converted at average rates that existed in 2011. Applying current exchange rate on last year's income doesn't solve any purpose. *The GDP numbers for current year will be a lot higher than last years due to inflation and real growth, which must then be converted at current year's average exchange rate. Let's wait for May 31st for the next release of GDP numbers.*


*

*

*wrong prediction!* 

There is no favourable data in india to support a high growing gdp % ending 2013. 

The trend is decreasing:

India GDP Growth Rate

I wont be surprised if Martian2's re-calculation reflecting the dismal outlook of india's gdp would prove a point if the rate of rupee against the dollars continue nosediving like bungee jumps for the rest of the year!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DMLA

On a news and updates thread people are giving life to their dreams! Thankfully it is restricted to this forum and not the REAL WORLD! 

Meanwhile coming back to the REAL WORLD.....

gulfnews : UAE seeks to increase energy exports to India



> New Delhi: The UAE has expressed its keenness to increase its energy exports as well as downstream investments in India, Foreign Minister Shaikh Abdullah Bin Zayed Al Nahyan said.
> 
> "We would like to see more UAE energy exports to India especially when it comes to crude oil....There are talks between our officials looking at these avenues and even further. We would like to see UAE presence in downstream investments in India, including petrochemicals," Shaikh Abdullah told reporters yesterday during a joint press conference with Indian Minister of External Affairs S.M. Krishna.
> 
> Shaikh Abdullah and Krishna held a wide range of discussions on international, regional and bilateral issues, including ways to boost trade ties, maritime security cooperation to tackle piracy and India-Pakistan ties.
> 
> In a bid to boost their $57 billion (Dh209.37 billion) bilateral trade, India and the UAE yesterday decided to set up a high-level joint task force to explore investment opportunities, including in the energy sector.
> 
> The task force will be headed by Abu Dhabi Investment Authority (Adia) Managing Director Shaikh Hamad Bin Zayed Al Nahyan and India's Commerce, Industries and Textiles Minister Anand Sharma.
> 
> Trading partner
> 
> The UAE is India's largest trading partner and the fourth largest supplier of crude oil.
> 
> Shaikh Abdullah also said that he was "pleased" to see the developing "vibrant" ties between India and Pakistan.
> 
> According to PTI, the two sides also discussed the forthcoming 3rd India-Arab Economic Conclave to be hosted in Abu Dhabi on May 21-22 and the proposed &#8216;Road Show' on investment in Abu Dhabi and Dubai that Indian officials intend to undertake in June to exchange information and clarify issues related to the investment climate in India. Also discussed were ways to increase cooperation to fight the "scourge" of piracy.
> 
> "Resolving piracy cannot come until we resolve Somalia," Shaikh Abdullah said.
> 
> He said building Somalia's capacity in every form is the way the issue of piracy can be tackled.
> 
> Oil imports
> 
> Underlining the country's need to increase its oil imports, Krishna, said, "The need to increase import of oil and other energy sources is of extreme critical importance and in the UAE we have a dependable supplier which India needs so badly."
> 
> Noting that the UAE's leadership is now keen to address the issue of investments to bring it on par with the multi-faceted relations the two countries enjoy in all other sectors, Krishna said the high-level joint task force will explore further opportunities in investments.
> 
> Besides oil, UAE is also looking at investment opportunities in sectors like petrochemicals. Adia is looking at investment opportunities in India.


----------



## Martian2

Maritimer said:


> That is a wrong analysis. That Income was earned in 2011 and has to converted at average rates that existed in 2011. Applying current exchange rate on last year's income doesn't solve any purpose. The GDP numbers for current year will be a lot higher than last years due to inflation and real growth, which must then be converted at current year's average exchange rate. Let's wait for May 31st for the next release of GDP numbers.



My insightful post (see below if you haven't read it) is correct for three reasons.

1. The IMF is using a technical definition and it is a lagging indicator. By that, I mean the IMF data for Indian 2011 GDP is no longer an accurate reflection of India's economy.

India is experiencing massive economic problems and a lack of dollar reserves to repay both Indian federal debt and interest payments. Also, ultimately the government is the last provider of hard-currency dollars to repay Indian corporate debt. On top of that, the government must hold onto the bulk of its dollar forex reserves to ensure payment for oil imports.

The falling rupee is a reflection of the economic crisis that has befallen India. You have seen this before in Greece. Therefore, it is silly to look at the old IMF data for Indian GDP in 2011.

Let me give you an analogy. Let's say Lehman Brothers was doing fine at the end of 2011. Now, let's assume Lehman Brothers falls off an economic cliff in 2012. Would you keep pointing to the old data? Of course not.

Similarly, the Indian economy is crumbling before our eyes with four deficits (e.g. "the current account, fiscal, governance and liquidity"). My calculation to show India's current economy is smaller than Australia's is the best reflection of the current Indian economic health.

2. The falling rupee effect will be fully incorporated into the IMF data for Indian GDP in the next 12 to 14 months. You cannot escape the massive shrinkage in India's economy. It can only be delayed due to the IMF's technical definition. They should have kept the old definition of using the exchange rate on the last day of the year. That would have provided a more accurate picture of the health of the Indian economy.

3. I have been very generous in my post and refrained from looking forward and calculating India's GDP based on a much weaker rupee. Citigroup has estimated the rupee could slide to 60 per dollar (see Rupee Could Slide To 60 Against Dollar, Says Citigroup: Report - International Business Times). My post is only an indication of things to come.

----------

*At 54.51 rupees per dollar, India's GDP is smaller than Australia's!*

In 2011 (at an average exchange rate of 46.667 Indian rupees per U.S. dollar), India's GDP was 1.676 trillion.

At the current exchange rate of 54.41 rupees per dollar:

1.676 trillion x (46.667 rupees / 54.41 rupees per dollar) = *$1.437 trillion Indian GDP for 2011*






*After adjusting India's 2011 GDP to the current exchange rate ($1.437 trillion), it is smaller than Australia's GDP ($1.488 trillion)!*

By the way, China's $7.298 trillion GDP is 5.08 times larger than India's $1.437 trillion GDP for 2011.

[Note: India's 2011 monthly average exchange rate link at http://www.x-rates.com/d/INR/USD/hist2011.html

The Indian rupee hit an all-time-low exchange rate of 54.41 rupees per dollar on Wednesday (May 16, 2012). Citation: http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...ed-diamonds-costlier/articleshow/13190691.cms]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChennaiSKing

*Ruchi Sanghvi: Facebook's pioneer woman*

*Good to see Indian women too making a mark internationally like their men counterpart in cutting edge technologies...*

BBC News - Ruchi Sanghvi: Facebook's pioneer woman








> *Ruchi Sanghvi was 23 years old when she became the first female engineer at Facebook.*
> 
> She developed the news feed and saw the company grow from a small start-up into the world's biggest social network.
> 
> Despite her successful career in Silicon Valley, she says when she decided to pursue engineering, she was confronted with old-fashioned views.
> 
> "People asked me whether I was going to roll up my sleeves, wear overalls and work on the factory floor," she told World Update on BBC World Service Radio.
> 
> She thinks that being a woman and an engineer has helped her career path.
> 
> "The perception of engineering has changed and the profession has become more versatile over the past few years, she said.
> 
> According to Indian-born Sanghvi, companies in Silicon Valley are introducing progressive ideas and policies to facilitate a work-life balance for women and men alike.
> 
> Extended parental leave, flexible working hours and childcare facilities at work are changes in the right direction, but she says at the end of the day women have to make certain choices.
> 
> "Women need to understand that it is possible to stay in the workforce," she says.
> 
> "A lot of women decide to take a back seat in their professional careers even before they are pregnant or are ready to have children.
> 
> "My philosophy is that you should go full force ahead until you are ready for the next step. It is a balancing act and you need to make some trade-offs."
> 
> *Chinese restaurant*
> 
> In her early days at Facebook, Ruchi Sanghvi worked out of a tiny office space above a Chinese restaurant in Palo Alto.
> 
> And little did she know of what was to come after she had joined in the autumn of 2005.
> 
> Ruchi Sanghvi left Facebook in 2010 to set up her own company, Cove, with her husband, who had joined Facebook as director of engineering at the same time as her.
> 
> In February 2012, Cove was bought by the cloud-sharing service Dropbox, and Ms Sanghvi has become vice-president of operations at the company at the age of 30.
> 
> Now vice-president of operations at Dropbox, she has some advice for Facebook as it becomes a public company.
> 
> Facebook must retain its "move fast and break things" ethos, she says.
> 
> "The company was really different from where it is today. We essentially didn't know the limits of our potential," she says.
> 
> "We decided we wanted to build a place where people could connect and communicate with their friends and family."
> 
> Ms Sanghvi developed the idea of the Facebook news feed with two other engineers.
> 
> She says that the goal was to create a dynamic, customised, daily newspaper.
> 
> Facebook had about 10 million users when the news feed was launched.
> 
> Now it has more than 900 million users worldwide so does she think the company can continue on its huge growth curve?
> 
> Sanghvi rejects suggestions that the social network could suffer the same fate as MySpace and Bebo.
> 
> "Facebook isn't just another social media platform.
> 
> "It really is where people connect with people they care about, their families, and their friends," she says.
> 
> 
> "It's not a temporal or transitionary product, just like your relationships and your connections are not temporal or transitionary."
> 
> Core values
> Facebook shares will be publicly traded for the first time on Friday and the flotation is widely expected to be the largest ever for an internet company.
> 
> But Sanghvi does not think the money that is likely to be flushed into the company coffers from trading on the stock market is likely to corrupt Facebook's culture.
> 
> She thinks that its collaborative working ethos - giving employees the freedom to work on what they want is not just central to innovation at Facebook, but to most companies in Silicon Valley.


----------



## Dance

*Sensex drops 140 points on weak rupee, global worries*

Mumbai, May 19  The Indian equities markets' benchmark indices declined nearly one percent in a volatile trading this week as a record drop in the value of rupee and lingering eurozone crisis weighed heavily on the investors' sentiments.

The 30-scrip sensitive index (Sensex) of the Bombay Stock Exchange (BSE) ended the week at 16,152.75 points, down 0.86 percent or 140.23 points from its previous week's close at 16,292.98 points.

The markets started the week on a negative note and selling pressure intensified towards the middle of the week. The benchmark Sensex slipped below the psychological resistance level of 16,000 points Wednesday.

Finance Minister Pranab Mukherjee blamed uncertainties in global economy, especially in the eurozone, for the sell-off in the Indian markets.

Mukherjee also said early this week that India's growth story was intact and the government would introduce new austerity measures to bring discipline in government spending.

The wide-based 50-scrip S&P CNX Nifty of the National Stock Exchange also witnessed volatile trading and ended the week nearly one percent down at 4,891.45 points.

The Indian rupee slumped to record low this week. It hit an intra-day record low of 54.91 against a dollar Friday.

In fact, the rupee hit intra-day record lows during the last three trading sessions. The rupee had hit a low of 54.60 against a dollar Thursday, surpassing previous day's record of 54.52.

It also hit a new closing low of 54.49 against a dollar Wednesday and ended the week at 54.42.

Analysts said the rupee might soon touch 55 to a dollar due to grim economic outlook and limitation of options left with the central bank to intervene in the market.

"Rupee is driving the markets. Traders and investors are keeping a close eye on the RBI action, though it seems the RBI is running out of options," said Kishor P Ostwal, chairman and managing director of CNI Research ltd.

He said the rupee was heading towards 55 to a dollar which would keep the Indian equity markets on edge.

Poor growth and inflation data also dampened sentiments at the market.

The official data released this week showed that inflationary pressure persisted in the economy. The headline inflation based on the Wholesale Price Index (WPI) accelerated to 7.23 percent in April as compared to 6.89 percent in the previous month.

Inflation based on retail prices entered into double-digit largely due to a sharp increase in the prices of vegetables and food items. Consumer Price Index based inflation grew to 10.36 percent in April as compared to 9.38 percent in the previous month.

The latest data released by the Central Statistics Office showed that India's industrial output shrank by 3.5 percent in March due to poor show of manufacturing and mining sectors. It was the first contraction in the factory output since October 2011, when it shrank by 4.7 percent.

Sensex drops 140 points on weak rupee, global worries (Weekly market review) - NY Daily News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Euro crisis is really screwing up the rest of the world. Fools have made a complete mess of it!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cloud_9

Foreign exchange reserves fall by $1.4 billion during May 11 week



> Foreign exchange reserves dipped $1.4 bn during the week ended May 11 as the central bank sold dollars to rein in the value of the rupee. Besides, part of the dip in reserves has also been due to revaluation of non-dollar asset in reserves.
> Foreign exchange reserve including gold and SDR are at $291.802 billion, according to the latest data released by the Reserve Bank of India on Friday.While foreign currency assets dipped $ 1.3 billion, reserves with the International Monetary Fund (IMF) dipped $7m. The value of SDR (special drawing right- the reserve currency with the IMF) dipped Rs 16.7 million. The value of gold in reserves remained unchanged during the week.
> The government borrowed Rs 3981 crore under the ways and meas advances or the WMA facility with the central bank. WMA is a facility with the RBI under which the governments (central and states) borrow from the central bank to meet revenue mismatches. Unlike its market borrowing which is long-term in nature, borrowings under WMA is more akin to overnight borrowings by banks.
> As per the agreement between the government and RBI, borrowings within the limit would be at the repo rate and the overdraft over and above the limit would be at an additional 2% over the repo rate. When 75% of the limit of WMA is utilised by the Government, the Reserve Bank may trigger fresh floatation of market loans. As per the provisions of the Agreement made in March, 1997 between the Indian government and the RBI, overdrafts beyond ten consecutive working days will not be allowed.



Wheat exports to Iran near certain; to help settle fuel import bill


> NEW DELHI: The government is working out the details of wheat exports to Iran, a move that can help India settle part of its fuel import bill with the oil-rich nation and also reduce its grains stockpile at warehouses.
> 
> New Delhi is keen on increasing exports to Iran to be able to part-settle its oil import bill of about $12 billion every year through a bilateral mechanism. Payment through regular banking channels has become difficult because of the sanctions imposed the US and the EU on Tehran to force it to abandon its nuclear programme.
> 
> "A decision will be taken soon on the amount of wheat that we can export to Iran and the orders will be issued soon," a government official told ET.
> 
> Iran's demand for wheat and India's own problem of surplus foodgrains were discussed at a meeting on Thursday between Commerce and Industry Minister Anand Sharma and minister of state for food and consumer affairs, K V Thomas. India's ambassador to Iran and a senior official from the cabinet secretariat also attended the meeting.
> 
> Sharma, however, said the decision to export wheat to Iran will be purely commercial and that India is keen on exporting to other countries as well. "We have been exporting wheat for the last few months. We want to expedite the process," Sharma told reporters on Friday.
> 
> Iran, whose food imports have been disrupted by US and EU sanctions, had expressed interest in buying up to 3 million tonne of wheat from India earlier this year.


----------



## Holmes

> *India-Japan trade to touch $25 billion by 2014: Study*
> NEW DELHI: The trade between India and Japan is likely to touch $25 billion by 2014 on the back of a trade deal that the two countries signed in 2011, a study has said.
> 
> During 2010-11, the two-way trade stood at about $13 billion.
> 
> "The trade between the two countries is expanding rapidly. India and Japan are expected to achieve the trade target of $25 billion by 2014," a CII study said.
> 
> The potential areas for economic cooperation include capital goods, auto parts, iron, steel and chemicals, it added.
> 
> The two countries signed a Comprehensive Economic Partnership Agreement (CEPA) aimed at eliminating tariff on majority of products traded between the countries.
> 
> On the occasion of 60 years of diplomatic relations between the two countries, industry chamber CII and Keidanren are organising a two-day India-Japan business summit, starting May 23, in Tokyo.
> 
> CII President Adi Godrej will be heading a 19-member CEOs delegation to Japan in this regard. Delegation members include Toyota Kirloskar Motor vice-chairman Vikram S Kirloskar, Accenture India chairman and MD Avinash Vashistha and Ranbaxy Laboratories chairman Tsutomu Une, the chamber said.
> 
> The summit will be inaugurated by minister of urban development Kamal Nath, it said.
> 
> Japanese minister of foreign affairs Koichiro Gemba is also scheduled to address the gathering.


India-Japan trade to touch $25 billion by 2014: Study - The Economic Times


----------



## cloud_9

Gold demand falls 29% in March quarter on new taxes, Re woes



> Indian consumer demand for gold declined by 29 per cent to 207.6 tonnes during the January-March period of 2012 as uncertainty over taxes imposed on gold and prices weighed on investment plans of consumers. China remained the worlds top gold consumer for the second quarter in a row, with its consumer demand rising 10 per cent to 255.2 tonnes.
> 
> The World Gold Council (WGC) expects Indian gold demand to fall to 800-900 tonnes in 2012 from 933 tonnes in 2011. With gold demand largely met through imports, this should benefit Indias current account, at the margin.
> 
> Gold demand in India was affected in the quarter by a number of factors like a new tax on gold jewellery, increases in the import duty for gold and weakness and volatility in the rupee, WGC said in a report. Jewellery demand fell 19 per cent to 152.0 tonnes in the same period of 2011. Investment demand was down 46 per cent from the previous year at 55.6 tonnes. In May, the government withdrew the new tax on jewellery and the market is already responding positively, WGC said.
> 
> Marcus Grubb, managing director, WGC, said, China and India have seen continuing economic growth and whilst Chinas economy is expected to slow, it will nonetheless surpass the rates of growth in the West. As we previously forecast it is likely that China will become the largest source of demand for gold in 2012. This growth story also extends to other emerging market economies and is reinforced by central banks continued buying of gold, as a diversifier and a preserver of national wealth. The current picture of the gold market is diverse and not withstanding a flight into US dollars and treasuries near term, we believe the fundamental reasons for investing in gold today remain very strong and compelling, he said.
> 
> Gold demand as an inflation hedge remains strong. However, with average WPI inflation likely to be lower in 2012 and the rupee continuing to depreciate and adding to volatility in gold prices, analysts expect investment demand to be more subdued this year.



Gold Imports & Exports


----------



## shuttler

> *Indian jewellers protest duty hike, down shutters*
> Along with the immediate increase in gold prices, j*ewellers in India are expecting a 30% dent in demand at bigger establishments saying consumers will opt to buy gold from smaller stores without receipts to evade taxes.*
> Author: Shivom Seth
> Posted: Monday , 19 Mar 2012
> 
> MUMBAI (MINEWEB) -
> Jewellers in Mumbai and other parts of India are on a *three day strike *to protest the Indian government's hike in excise, customs duties and a consumer tax on gold imports. Even as traders and analysts allude to the sops given by the Chinese government to promote investment in gold through various means, they noted that the Indian government's discouraging tactics to tackle its balance of payment crisis could well *backfire and lead to a massive revenue loss*.
> Some 700 jewellers in Rajkot, Gujarat, 3000 jewellers in Ahmedabad and Surat and more than 1200 jewellers in Mumbai, from the famous Zaveri Bazar area have also *threatened to continue the strike for an extended period, some say indefinitely, if the government does not retrace its duty cuts.*
> Finance Minister Pranab Mukherjee made the proposals in his budget for 2012-13 on Friday, *around 90% of the jewellers across the country have decided to down their shutters as a mark of protest.* Traders insist that the move to double customs duty on gold in India would push up retail jewellery prices and depress demand.
> *Many jewellers and traders maintained that higher gold prices have already lowered jewellery demand by 44% to 103 tonnes in the December quarter. Others insisted that the duty and levies have shocked consumers and will keep them away from the market for the better part of the year.*
> Anjani Sinha, CEO of the National Spot Exchange in Mumbai, said for the last several years the Chinese Government has been keen to promote investment in gold among its citizens and has been using various means to get this message across. "On the other hand, India has been discouraging gold imports. The move may lead to *an increase in gold imports through unofficial channels and could also result in a massive revenue loss to the government*," he said.
> A more effective tool to achieve this objective, according to the CEO would have been the issuance of gold bonds with attractive interest coupons. "The scheme should be so attractive that it would lure Indian households to deposit their gold ornaments with banks or Reserve Bank approved mints in exchange for a gold bond. This gold can be melted, refined, converted into hallmarked gold bars and resold by the banks in the domestic market. This would help reduce the import of gold in India without impacting the domestic demand and supply dynamics," he added.
> Noting that the government may even work out modalities for the fungibility of such gold bonds into ornaments at approved jewellery shops, Sinha added that *gold imports declined by 42% in the December quarter* due to rising prices and various measures taken by the government.
> 
> ...Rajiv Jain, chairman, Gems and Jewellery Export Promotion Council, said *India's budgetary proposals would mean a 400% hike on the commodity from pre-January 2012 levels.*
> He added that the *low duty on gold till last year had helped bring in more businessmen to the organised gems and jewellery sector from the unorganised sector*. "Earlier excise duty was imposed only on branded jewellery, the Budget has covered all kinds of jewellery under excise. We had asked the government to do away with the excise duty," he said.
> 
> Indian jewellers protest duty hike, down shutters - POLITICAL ECONOMY - Mineweb.com | The world's premier mining and mining investment website Mineweb



Lets see how the gold market's response to the curb in india. China should take the best position to scoop up gold at the right price!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## russellpeters

the duty has been rolled back. stop posting stale news...you get news dated 19 March. 

are you literally searching for bad news ?


----------



## idune

*Moody's downgrades ratings of ICICI, HDFC, Axis bank*

May 14, 2012, 04.58PM IST

NEW DELHI: Credit ratings agency Moody's on Monday downgraded India's three top private sector lenders -- ICICI Bank, HDFC Bank and Axis Bank -- on growing concerns over the country's sovereign debt ratings. 

Moody's lowered the standalone ratings of these top three private sector lenders to the sovereign ratings level of D+ from earlier C-. The lenders' hybrid rating is also lowered a notch to Baa2 from Baa3. 

"The downward revision to the three Indian banks' standalone ratings reflects Moody's assessment that their creditworthiness are highly correlated with that of the Indian government's credit strength," Moody's said in a report. 


For all three banks, the key drivers for the rating action were: relatively low level of cross-border diversification of their operations; high level of balance-sheet exposure to domestic sovereign debt, compared with their capital bases; franchise resilience and intrinsic strength within the operating environment; and absence of ongoing support from foreign ownership. 

"Our review indicated that there are little, if any, reasons to believe that these banks would be insulated from a government debt crisis," Moody's said. 

Moody's pointed out that all these three lenders have significant direct exposure to the Indian government securities: equivalent to 239 percent of tier-1 capital at Axis Bank, 226 percent of tier-1 capital of HDFC Bank, and 143 percent of tier-1 capital at ICICI Bank. 

"In addition, these three banks are primarily domestic institutions with similar macroeconomic exposures as the sovereign government," it said. 

With assets of Rs.4,736.47 billion as on March 31, 2012, ICICI Bank is India's largest private sector lender followed by HDFC Bank with assets of Rs.3,379.10 billion and Axis Bank Rs 2,856.28 billion. 

Moody's downgrades ratings of ICICI, HDFC, Axis bank - The Times of India

*Never Mind Europe. Worry About India*.

By TYLER COWEN


THE economic slowdown in India is one of the worlds biggest economic stories, but it is commanding only a modicum of attention in the United States. 

It may not even look like a slowdown because by developed standards, Indias growth  estimated by the International Monetary Fund at 6.9 percent for 2012  is still strong. But a slowdown it is: the economy has decelerated from projected rates of more than 8 percent, and negative momentum may bring a further decline. The government reported year-over-year growth in the October-through-December quarter of only 6.1 percent. 

What is disturbing is that much of the decline in the growth rate is distributed unevenly, with the greatest burden falling on the poor. If the slower rate continues or worsens, many millions of Indians, for another generation, will fail to rise above extreme penury and want. The problems of the euro zone are a pittance by comparison. 

China commands more attention, but Scott B. Sumner, the Bentley College economist, has pointed out it is India that is likely to end up as the worlds largest economy by the next century. Chinas population is likely to peak relatively soon while Indias will continue to grow, so under even modestly optimistic projections the Indian economy will be No. 1 in terms of total size. 

India also is a potential force for energizing the economies of Bangladesh, Nepal and, perhaps someday, Pakistan and Myanmar. The losses from a poorer India go far beyond the countrys borders; furthermore, the wealthier India becomes, the stronger the allure of democracy in the region. 

Why is Indias economic growth slowing? The causes are varied. They include a less than optimal attitude toward foreign business and investment: recall the Indian governments reversal of its previous willingness to let Wal-Mart enter the retailing sector. The government also has been assessing retroactive taxation on foreign businesses years after incomes are earned and reported. Another problem is the countrys energy infrastructure, which has not geared up to meet industrial demand. Coal mining is dominated by an inefficient state-owned company and there are various price controls on both coal and natural gas. Over all, the country does not seem headed toward further liberalization and market-oriented reforms. 

These problems can be solved. More troubling are the causes that have no easy fix. 

Agriculture employs about half of Indias work force, for example, yet the agricultural revolution that flourished in the 1970s has slowed. Crop yields remain stubbornly low, transport and water infrastructure is poor, and the legal system is hostile to foreign investment in basic agriculture and to modern agribusiness. Note that the earlier general growth bursts of Japan, South Korea and Taiwan were all preceded by significant gains in agricultural productivity. 

For all of Indias economic progress, it is hard to find comparable stirrings in Indian agriculture today. It is estimated that half of all Indian children under the age of 5 suffer from malnutrition. 

Another worry is that Indias services-based growth spurt may have run much of its course. Call centers, for example, have succeeded by building their own infrastructure and they often function as self-contained, walled minicities. Its impressive that those achievements have been possible, but these economically segregated islands of higher productivity suggest that success is achieved by separating oneself from the broader Indian economy, not by integrating with it. 

India also has one of the worlds most unwieldy legal systems, and one that seems particularly hard to reform. On the World Banks Doing Business Index, the country ranks 132 out of 183 listed countries and regions, behind Honduras and the West Bank and Gaza, and just ahead of Nigeria and Syria. One undercurrent of talk is that the days of the license Raj have returned, referring to the countrys earlier subpar economic performance under a regime of heavy government regulation. 

ON the positive side of the ledger, the country retains a population with remarkable talent, energy and entrepreneurship. It has worldwide networks of trade and migration, and world-class achievements in entertainment and design, among numerous other strengths. Nonetheless, the previous pace of progress no longer seems guaranteed. 

India may not be alone in this slowdown. There is a more general worry that the grouping of disparate giants known as the BRIC nations  Brazil, Russia, India and China  has, for some reason, lost much of its previous momentum. Last year Brazil grew at only a 2.7 percent rate, down from 7.5 percent, and Chinese and Russian G.D.P. growth are slowing too, to an unknown extent and duration. In the past, many countries engaged in catch-up growth have suddenly slowed and hit plateaus, although economists do not have firmly established theories as to when and why this happened. In any case it remains a real danger. 

In the short run, we often focus on headlines, elections and fights between personalities and political parties. But the world is shaped by deeper structural forces, such as resources, technologies, demographics and economic growth rates. We ignore Indias troubling trends at our peril. 

Tyler Cowen is a professor of economics at George Mason University.

http://www.nytimes.com/2012/05/06/business/economic-view-forget-europe-worry-about-india.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tridibans

idune said:


> *Moody's downgrades ratings of ICICI, HDFC, Axis bank*
> 
> 
> It may not even look like a slowdown because by developed standards, Indias growth  estimated by the International Monetary Fund at 6.9 percent for 2012  is still strong. But a slowdown it is: the economy has decelerated from projected rates of more than 8 percent, and negative momentum may bring a further decline. The government reported year-over-year growth in the October-through-December quarter of only 6.1 percent.
> 
> What is disturbing is that much of the decline in the growth rate is distributed unevenly, with the greatest burden falling on the poor. If the slower rate continues or worsens, many millions of Indians, for another generation, will fail to rise above extreme penury and want. The problems of the euro zone are a pittance by comparison.
> 
> *China commands more attention, but Scott B. Sumner, the Bentley College economist, has pointed out it is India that is likely to end up as the worlds largest economy by the next century. Chinas population is likely to peak relatively soon while Indias will continue to grow, so under even modestly optimistic projections the Indian economy will be No. 1 in terms of total size.
> 
> India also is a potential force for energizing the economies of Bangladesh, Nepal and, perhaps someday, Pakistan and Myanmar. The losses from a poorer India go far beyond the countrys borders; furthermore, the wealthier India becomes, the stronger the allure of democracy in the region. *
> 
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2012/05/06/business/economic-view-forget-europe-worry-about-india.html



I think in the long run, this is a good sign for India. 
I have relatives working in financial sectors in many western countries and it is to be kept in mind that India is a part of the "GLOBALISED VILLAGE" so how do we expect it to be immune from the economic downturn worldwide? At the same time, I think the current UPA governent is also to be blamed for many blunders in the economic sector.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## idune

*India's Finance Ministry Is Literally Begging Fitch To Save The Rupee*

Jason Overdorf, GlobalPost|May 18, 2012, 9:08 AM|1,021|8

India's finance ministry on Thursday begged Fitch Ratings to take a less jaundiced view of the country's sovereign debt in a bid to slow the rupee's seemingly unstoppable plunge without taking tough political decisions to cut government spending.

&#8220;We pitched for a ratings upgrade,&#8221; the Hindustan Times quoted a finance ministry official as saying. &#8220;We told them: look at FDI inflows, look at the returns in the market. We said we are committed to capping subsidy at 2% of GDP.&#8221;

Translation: &#8220;Please, please, please, please help us save the Droopee!&#8221;

Fitch last rated India's foreign and local currency debt at BBB-/stable in 2010, according to the HT. But things have gone seriously south since then, and the slide has accelerated dramatically in 2012. Meanwhile, last month Standard & Poor's (S&P) downgraded India's credit outlook to negative &#8220;in a sign that the Indian government may be on a dangerous course toward borrowing beyond its capacity to repay,&#8221; the paper said.

The Bombay Stock Exchange's benchmark Sensex has lost 8 percent since March 16, when Finance Minister Pranab Mukherjee unveiled the new government budget. The rupee has sunk 10 percent against the dollar in the last three months, setting new all-time lows on an almost daily basis. Foreign institutional investors pulled out nearly a billion dollars in April alone. Meanwhile on Thursday a financial adviser to the prime minister, and former central bank governor, told the Indian Express that the bank's usual market interventions to mop up rupees wouldn't be enough to stem losses, and the PM needs to do something to lure back those fleeing dollars. Moreover, an unexpected increase in inflation in April has &#8220;considerably diminished&#8221; the bank's ability to buy rupees.

&#8220;We need to take measures to encourage capital flows. Foreign direct investment will be influenced by better growth prospects. We need to allay some of the concerns of FIIs to encourage investment in equity and debt,&#8221; the PM&#8217;s Economic Advisory Council chairman C Rangarajan told The Indian Express.

With the euro zone crisis on everybody's mind, several Indian papers wonder (most likely prematurely) whether India has the potential to become another Greece. So what's the prognosis?


Read more: India FM:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shuttler

russellpeters said:


> the duty has been rolled back. stop posting stale news...you get news dated 19 March.



Here is what I have found:



> Indian Jewellers finally end strike
> Jewellers in India brought their 3-week long strike to an end on Saturday after being assured that the government would consider scrapping a budget proposal to levy excise duty on unbranded jewellery
> Posted: Sunday , 08 Apr 2012
> 
> NEW DELHI (REUTERS) -
> Jewellers in India called off their three-week-old strike on Saturday, an industry official said, on assurances from Finance Minister Pranab Mukherjee that the government would consider scrapping a budget proposal to levy excise duty on unbranded jewellery.
> "The strike has been called off today onwards. We will be starting our shops from tomorrow," said Kumar Jain, vice chairman of the Mumbai Jewellers Association.
> The wedding season is at its peak in India, with Akshaya Tritiya, one of the biggest gold buying festivals later in the month, making the period crucial for jewellers.
> *Jain said the strike would resume on May 11 if the tax rollback does not materialise.*
> The strike was staged to protest against an excise levy on unbranded jewellery of 0.3 percent, and a tax collected at source on transactions worth more than 200,000 rupees ($3,900). The annual budget also doubled import duty on gold to 4 percent.
> The moves were game-changers for the $200 billion a year jewellery industry and experts had predicted they could cut gold imports by a third to 655 tonnes in 2012, allowing China to overtake India as the biggest gold importer.
> *The strike by jewellers resulted in a loss of 200 billion rupees ($3.92 billion), according to industry officials. ($1 = 51.0750 Indian rupees*) (Reporting by Anurag Kotoky and Siddesh Mayenkar; Editing by Nick Macfie)



Indian Jewellers finally end strike - POLITICAL ECONOMY - Mineweb.com | The world's premier mining and mining investment website Mineweb



idune said:


> *India's Finance Ministry Is Literally Begging Fitch To Save The Rupee*
> 
> Jason Overdorf, GlobalPost|May 18, 2012, 9:08 AM|1,021|8
> 
> Read more: India FM:



He is trying as a last ditch to save his job!


----------



## kawaraj

did INR just touch the 55 line?

turning scary, isn't it?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Koovie

kawaraj said:


> did INR just touch the 55 line?
> 
> turning scary, isn't it?



Dont mind, there are tough times ahead of us. We already had bigger problems. Anyway, I appreciate the concern for our economy by some Chinese and Pakistani forum members....


----------



## kawaraj

Koovie said:


> Dont mind, there are tough times ahead of us. We already had bigger problems. Anyway, I appreciate the concern for our economy by some Chinese and Pakistani forum members....



you speak like an official in your gov.

innocent people will get lose huge. Panic happens when it cross 55 level, which already did.


----------



## shuttler

> *Indian rupee breaks below 55/U.S. dollar to record low
> *
> 
> By Swati Bhat
> MUMBAI | Mon May 21, 2012 1:11pm BST
> (Reuters) - The Indian rupee fell below the key psychological level of 55 to hit a new record low on Monday, setting up the prospect of further falls unless the central bank takes measures or intervenes more aggressively, traders said.
> 
> The rupee has now hit four consecutive record lows in as many sessions, at a time of intense turmoil over the euro zone, but *traders saw no major signs of intervention from the Reserve Bank of India either on Friday or on Monday.*
> 
> Despite the absence, traders are bracing for new measures from the RBI. *The central bank has largely failed to prevent the rupee's falls this month despite selling dollars and taking steps to attract inflows via deposits and exporters' foreign currency holdings.*
> 
> Traders say the Indian rupee, which is Asia's worst-performing currency this year, has proven particularly vulnerable to the global risk aversion given the steep fiscal and economic challenges facing the country.
> 
> "With *just six months worth import cover, twin deficits, lack of confidence in the coalition government with regards to reforms, and also failure to attract foreign flows, suggests the INR is likely to hit 56-56.50 in the next two months*," said Pramod Patil, a FX dealer at United Overseas Bank.
> 
> The partially convertible unit hit a life-time low of *55.05* per dollar during the session, before [B]closing at 55.03/04[/B], according to SBI data, well below its 54.42/44 close on Friday.
> 
> Also *weighing on the rupee was dollar demand from oil firms and corporates*, dealers said.
> 
> Although profit-taking in the USD/INR cross could temper the pace of falls in the local unit in the near-term, t*he outlook for the rupee still remains very weak unless global risk aversion eases*, traders said.
> 
> The *one-month NDF was quoted at 55.45 while the three month NDF was at 56.10, both indicative of the expectations for further falls.
> *
> In the currency futures market, the most-traded near-month dollar-rupee contracts on the National Stock Exchange, the MCX-SX and the United Stock Exchange all ended around 55.09 on a total volume of $4.35 billion.



http://uk.reuters.com/article/2012/05/21/uk-india-rupee-idUKBRE84K0KY20120521?type=GCA-ForeignExchange

Its not the end of the fall as all data indicate. indians to hold breath for another nosedive!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## russellpeters

kawaraj said:


> you speak like an official in your gov.
> 
> innocent people will get lose huge. Panic happens when it cross 55 level, which already did.


 
this economic fluctuation, 
a) due to the crisis in greece, and a flight of currency to dollars from euros
b) phucked up policy paralysis.

not systemic...sorry for interrupting your wet dreams

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

> *Gold demand drops as price rally continues*
> Published on Mon, May 21, 2012 at 17:46 | Source : Reuters
> Updated at Mon, May 21, 2012 at 18:24
> 
> Demand for gold in India, one of the world's top consumers, remained subdued on Monday as local prices rose tracking overseas gains and as the rupee hit a new all-time low against the dollar.
> * The most-active gold for June delivery on the Multi Commodity Exchange (MCX) was *up 0.54% at Rs 29,129 *by 5:02 p.m. The contract hit a low of Rs 27,855 on May 16, the lowest level since April 4.
> * "*In a week, the prices have risen over Rs 1,000*. Buyers are finding it difficult to adjust with the price rise. They are waiting for a correction," said a Mumbai-based dealer with a private bank, which imports bullion.
> * Global gold inched up towards USD 1,600 an ounce on Monday, tracking a steady euro after world leaders pledged to combat financial turmoil, although *worries about Greece and the euro zone debt crisis continued to feed caution in the financial markets.*
> * *The rupee plays an important role in determining the landed cost of the dollar-quoted yellow metal. The rupee hit a new record low of 55 per dollar on Monday, from Friday's closing of 54.42-44.*
> * "The festival season is already over. The wedding season is coming to an end. We are now heading towards a traditionally lean demand season. Jewellers will do restocking only if prices fall sharply," the bank dealer said.



Gold demand drops as price rally continues - Reuters -


----------



## Nakki Nair

shuttler said:


> Its not the end of the fall as all data indicate. indians to hold breath for another nosedive!



shuttler, let us have a constructive discussion here shall we? The Global Economic Net is interconnected. The fall of one economy will affect others as well.

Muacks


----------



## IndoCarib

shuttler said:


> Gold demand drops as price rally continues - Reuters -




Drop in gold demand is good for our economy. Perhaps you don't know that !!!


----------



## IndoCarib

Morgan Stanley cuts India's growth forecast to 6.3%

6.3 % is not bad given the present world economic scenario

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Koovie

IndoCarib said:


> Drop in gold demand is good for our economy. Perhaps you don't know that !!!



Dont mind dude, everything that includes Indian economy with verbs like: drop, decrease, fall etc is a good news for him and thus has to be posted ASAP. I wonder whether this person is doing nothing else in his life than desperately trying to google any bad news about our economy to scare some Indians on PDF


----------



## idune

*Why UPA-2 has failed: Voodoo politics and economics
*
by R Jagannathan May 21, 2012


How did UPA-2 pull disillusionment (and potential defeat) from the jaws of thumping victory in 2009? What went wrong? Why didnt anything go right? And why do we think that UPA-1 did better than UPA-2?

As the media gets ready to evaluate UPA-2s performance on the third anniversary of its return to power today (21 May), we shall seek to answer these questions.

At the risk of oversimplifying the analysis, I would say UPA-2 failed by following voodoo politics and voodoo economics, based on voodoo belief that politics and economics can be permanently divorced.

In UPA-2, both the things that ensured cohesion in UPA-1 disappeared. Sonia and Manmohan seemed to be on different planets, and the Big Three were busy trying to undercut one another on the assumption that the top job may be up for grabs as Manmohan Singh seemed to falter.

To make matters worse, the BJP continued to remain in self-destruct mode, with no leader, no policy ideas, and no plan to capture power in 2014. It is this vacuum created by the BJP that enabled the regional parties to fill the opposition space  accentuating the voodoo-politics syndrome.

The BJPs failure has facilitated the emergence of voodoo politics, where governance has been given the go-by on the assumption that the First Familys magic and heavy social spending are enough to give the party a win.

This is why when corruption emerged as a major concern among the urban middle-classes  the classes that put the Congress on top in 2009 - the Congress tried to brazen it out with the Baba Ramdev and Anna Hazare movements. Luckily for the Congress, both Anna and Baba embraced voodoo ideas like the Jan Lokpal Bill and bringing back black money as some kind of panacea for corruption. Both scored self-goals and became less of a threat to the Congress.

At the core of voodoo politics is the First Familys reluctance to play a political role in UPA-2, with both Sonia and Rahul surfacing in public only when it suited them. Leaving politics to sycophants and trusted retainers like Ahmed Patel or Digvijaya Singh meant that neither Sonia nor Rahul engaged with politics directly  except at election time.

Voodoo politics in UPA-2 was aided by voodoo economics  where no reforms are ever deemed needed. This was partly the result of UPA-1s undeserved economic success. Thanks to a successful first term where the economy averaged over 8 percent growth, the Congress developed a naïve belief that everything will fall into place due to our demographic advantage or social spending. One merely has to keep redistributing income (to the poor, the rural areas) and things will work out fine.

At the end of UPA-1, the Congress party wrongly assumed that the buoyant economy was the result of its own policies rather than dumb luck. But this is what really happened.

The economic uptick, which came after years of small reforms carried out during the United Front and NDA years, and which was aided by very high global growth during the George W Bush years, started in the last year of the NDA and continued till 2007-08  five solid years.

If the initial buoyancy was pure luck that had nothing to do with the UPAs own policies, what followed in 2008-10 was even more luck. This is how it played out. The UPAs spend-spend-spend policies created rampant inflation and by 2008 (August 2008) the wholesale prices index (WPI) was hitting a 13-year high of 12.44 percent. The Reserve Bank was feverishly pushing up interest rates. If this had continued, UPA would certainly not have won its big mandate in 2009.

This is where dumb luck helped again. When the Lehman crisis broke cover in September 2008, the world economy went into a tailspin and oil prices crashed. Even though GDP growth fell, UPA-1 reaped a huge windfall in the form of a dramatic fall in inflation (despite huge spending) that had nothing to do with any policy effort. By June 2009, inflation, in fact, turned negative (and lets remember, May 2009 was when the UPA won re-election).

The year 2008-09 was the UPAs sweet spot that coincided with election-time. Thanks to fears of recession, the government did what it does best  spend mindlessly  and several spending or economic giveaway schemes were unleashed: a Rs 1,80,000 crore stimulus package (which was needed, of course), a Rs 70,000 crore farm loan waiver, huge increases in pre-election minimum support prices for farm products, and huge spends on schemes like NREGA. To top it all, UPA-1 also provided urban and rural consumers huge subsidies in petro-products and fertiliser.

If you take the combined effect of oil and fertiliser subsidies so far, the farm loan waiver, the post-Lehman economic stimulus, the big increases in social spending, and the proposed spending on the Food Security Bill in the run-up to 2014, the amount spent would not be less than Rs 10,00,000 crore  yes, ten lakh crore  since the UPA was first elected in 2004.

No government can spend so much  most of it wastefully  and still avoid the charge of economic mismanagement. Voodoo economics was rescued from its consequences  high deficits and high inflation  in 2009 by the global meltdown. But the real impact remains on our account books in the form of huge fiscal and current account deficits.

With a fiscal deficit of 5.9 percent in 2011-12 and a current account deficit estimated at 4 percent of GDP (the highest ever, which is sending our rupee crashing), UPA-2 is reaping the whirlwind on its voodoo economics.

The Indian political-economy follows a dialectical pattern where reform is balanced by redistribution in turn. The late 1980s fiscal crisis resulted in the reforms of 1991. When electoral needs forced Narasimha Rao to shift the focus back to spending, inflation soared and growth slowed down during the UF and NDA years  which forced them to push the envelope on reforms.

UPA-1 reaped the benefits of both domestic reforms and global growth. But UPA-2 needed to push reforms at least for the initial two to three years to reap the rewards in 2014. This is why it failed. It said a pass on reforms, and is about to pay the price.

By focusing on 2014 in 2009, and refusing to acknowledge the role of luck in 2004-09 in its economic performance and political rejuvenation, UPA-2 compounded voodoo politics with voodoo economics.

The result is stagflation  which we have called Rahul-flation in the past since voodoo economics has been unleashed by the need to elect him PM in 2014.

But without reforms and the abandonment of voodoo political-economics, UPA-2 is likely to bite the dust.

Far from seeing 2009 as a mandate to govern, Sonia Gandhi and Rahul saw 2009 as an incentive to start planning for 2014.AFP

The term voodoo economics was coined by George Bush Sr to attack Ronald Reagans economic policies that prescribed tax cuts as the best solution to the countrys problems. In India, of course, voodoo economics is the reverse  it stems from the opposite belief that you can go on spending and taxes will somehow come back to the coffers and rescue the economy.

But what we now have is falling growth, falling rupee, falling UPA credibility, rising inflation, rising government expenditure, and a rising sense of unease about where India is heading.

For UPA, it all began with voodoo politics  politics without internal consistency, vision or governance. To understand this, we need to go back to 2009, when the Congress party was celebrating its huge victory. The party increased its Lok Sabha seat-count to 206  the highest tally by a national party since 1991  barely 65-70 seats short of an absolute majority on its own. Thats where voodoo politics began in right earnest.

The 2009 results confirmed two things to the Congress party: that heavy social spending is the way to install Rahul Gandhi in power in 2014; and that the country may soon be ready to give one party complete control of government. What started as a brief dalliance with aam aadmi politics in 2004 (which the Congress unexpectedly won) gathered more steam after 2009.

What remained unchanged after UPA-1 was the belief that the Sonia-Manmohan division of power  where the former influences all major political-economic decisions and the latter keeps a semblance of administration going without doing much  was good enough to ensure a Rahul Gandhi victory in 2014.

In short, far from seeing 2009 as a mandate to govern, Sonia Gandhi and Rahul saw 2009 as an incentive to start planning for 2014. Stated differently, the political efforts for winning 2014 began as early as 2009. This was how UPA-2 squandered its mandate.

We all know how policy-making turns populist whenever parties see elections round the corner, but Sonia and Rahul smelt it five before 2014.

This is why the National Advisory Council (NAC), which had been disbanded in 2006 after the office-of-profit controversy, was revived in March 2010 to devise pork-barrel entitlement schemes that would pay off politically in 2014. Whether it was the land acquisition bill or the mining bill or the food security bill, the NAC was reactivated to give Sonia the political platform to start planning for 2014 from 2009 itself.

This was also why Rahul Gandhi kept playing compulsive populist at regular intervals  turning up suddenly among Orissas tribals to claim he was their soldier in Delhi in August 2010, announcing a Muslim quota before the UP elections. Lessons from the Bihar elections, where the party was trounced by Nitish Kumar and the BJP in 2010, were ignored as aberrations.

The Congress also underestimated the impact of the Lefts bullying in UPA-1 in keeping its own coherence intact. When the Left was seen as the frenemy (a friend and enemy), it gave both Sonia and Manmohan an incentive to back each other up. It also kept the ambitions of the top three in the UPA government  Manmohan Singh, Pranab Mukherjee, and P Chidambaram  in check.

Why UPA-2 has failed: Voodoo politics and economics | Firstpost


----------



## DMLA

Meanwhile in other news....

*5 auto majors to invest Rs. 5,700 cr in TN*



> As part of efforts to tap more investments in the state, Tamil Nadu government on Monday signed Memorandum of Understandings (MoU) with five automobile majors with an investment of at least Rs. 5,700 crore to create 9,530 jobs.
> 
> *The MoUs with Daimler India Commercial Vehicles Private Limited, India Yamaha Motor Limited, Ashok Leyland-Nissan Motor Company Limited, Eicher Motors Limited and Philips Carbon Black Limited were signed in the presence of chief minister J Jayalalithaa.*
> 
> Making the suo motu statement in the assembly, Jayalalithaa said German luxury car maker Daimler has decided to double the investments proposed in the state. &#8220;During the previous (DMK) government Daimler said it will invest Rs. 3000 crore at the time of signing the MoU. But in 2010, it reduced it to Rs. 2000 crore. Now, it has planned to double the investments in the state to Rs. 4000 crore. The MoU was signed today&#8221;, she said.Through these new investments, she said 3000 direct employments would be made in the plant.
> Daimler India manufactures truck at their 400 acre plant at Oragadam near here. Jayalalithaa inaugurated the manufacturing unit in April.
> 
> Similarly, two-wheeler giant Yamaha has proposed to make investments of Rs. 1500 crore for their third manufacturing unit in Tamil Nadu spread across 125 acre, Jayalalithaa said.
> 
> The state government signed MoU with top officials of India Yamaha Motor, she said, adding with the proposed investments, 3000 new job opportunities would be made and an additional 20,000 indirect employments would be created, she said.
> 
> Government also signed a fresh MoU with Hinduja Group flagship Ashok Leyland and Japanese-automajor Nissan for setting up a Rs. 4,150 crore light commercial vehicle manufacturing plant here, Jayalalithaa said.
> 
> Though the two companies had signed an agreement with the previous government in 2008 for the project, it did not take off as the land was not allotted.
> 
> The land was allotted only in February 2011, she said, adding, even some of the requirements made by the company were not met by the previous Government. The project would provide 3,000 jobs.
> 
> The AIADMK government also signed a MoU with makers of Royal Enfield motor cycles, Eicher Motors Ltd, for setting up a new plant at SIPCOT Industrial Park in Oragadam at an investment of Rs. 350 crore. The government has allotted 50 acre land for it, the Chief Minister said, adding, it would create 300 new jobs.
> 
> Eicher Motors already have a plant in Ennore near Chennai to manufacture Royal Enfield brand of motorcycles.
> 
> Philips Carbon Black Ltd, promoted by industrialist R P Goenka also exchanged documents with the government for setting up a manufacturing plant to produce carbon black (an essential ingredient for manufacturing tyres), she said.
> 
> The Rs. 350 crore plant will come up in SIPCOT Industrial Park at Thervoykandigai in Thiruvallur district and would generate 230 new jobs, she said.
> 
> Jayalalithaa said the Government was examining proposals from various companies and would sign MoUs in the coming days.



http://www.livemint.com/2012/05/1415...est-Rs-57.html

_*TVS to invest in Hosur*_



> TVS Motor and Sundaram Clayton Limited (SCL), part of the $5-billion TVS Group, together are planning to invest around Rs 770 crore in their facilities at Hosur in Tamil Nadu. A memorandum of understanding (MoU) to this effect is expected to be signed with the Tamil Nadu government shortly, according to sources.
> 
> Meanwhile, TVS Motor has pumped an additional $5 million into its Indonesian subsidiary &#8211; PT TVS Motor Company, according to the Reserve Bank of India (RBI)'s data.
> 
> When contacted, a TVS Motor Company spokesperson declined to comment saying that &#8220;the company is currently in a silent period.&#8221; Officials of Sundaram Clayton were unavailable for comment.
> 
> SCL is one of the largest auto components manufacturing and distribution group in India. It is a leading supplier of aluminium die castings to the automotive and non-automotive sector.
> 
> Recently, the company has said that it had received new orders from companies like Daimler and that the new orders accounted for 10-12 per cent of its total business. The company has witnessed good volume growth &#8211; from 32,000 tonne last year to 36,000 tonne this year.
> 
> SCL has one plant at Hosur and two in Chennai. The proposed investment by the company will be for brown-field expansion, sources said.
> 
> Investments by TVS Motor, the third-largest two-wheeler manufacturer in the country, will be for a brown-field expansion at Hosur, which will support its growth target of eight to 10 per cent for the whole year. The investment comes at a time when the company has lined up some new launches, including a 125-cc motorcycle during the July-August time frame.
> 
> The company has reported a seven per cent growth in domestic sales during the month of April at 151,181 units, as against 141,619 units in April 2011. Total sales of the company grew four per cent in April 2012 with sales of 174,455 units, as against 167,744 units registered in April 2011.



TVS Motor, Sundaram Clayton to invest Rs 770 cr in Hosur

*More Halal from India*



> Islamic branding is an idea whose time has come, as brands tracking a broader consumer base get accustomed to Muslim sensibilities. It&#8217;s not just about halal food alone, for it&#8217;s at the forefront of the branding repertoire that resonates deeply with Muslim consumers around the globe.
> 
> Homegrown brands like CavinKare, Daawat, Bikano, Goldwinner oil, Vadilal ice cream, Amrutanjan Health Care and Gujarat Ambuja Exports are embracing halal-certification to get a better foothold in markets like Singapore, Malaysia and Gulf Co-operation Council (GCC) countries.
> 
> CavinKare has got a halal certification from Halal India, an apex body for halal certification, for three of its products &#8211; Fairever, Nyle herbal shampoo and Ruchi pickle &#8211; to expand its footprint in Singapore, Malaysia and GCC.
> 
> &#8220;The certification is a reason-to-belief for customers on quality parameters. The certification will also give an edge over our competitors,&#8221; said R S Vijay Kumar, GM of international business at CavinKare, a Chennai-based personal care company.
> 
> Nyle shampoo, for instance, cornered a 26.7% share in the Singapore halal-compliant market and 22% in Malaysia for the same segment last fiscal, he added. The Rs 1,100-crore company expects its international business to touch the Rs 100-crore mark in the current fiscal from Rs 70 crore earlier.
> 
> Bikano, the sweet and the namkeen brand from Bikanervala Foods, has seen a 30% jump in soan papdi and cookies sales in Malaysian market in the last one year, partly due to the halal-certification that gave a higher visibility on retail shelves there.
> 
> &#8220;Halal signifies highest standards of quality and hygiene in ingredients, processes and products,&#8221; said Sachin Anand, head (international business), Bikanervala Foods.
> 
> Amrutanjan has obtained a halal certificate for all its pain balm products exported to Singapore, Malaysia, West Indies and a few African markets.
> 
> &#8220;Islam in many ways is a way of life. To that extent, Islamic branding is all about using brands as good deeds. What starts with halal foods, can move on to halal practice in every industry, be it the pharmaceutical or the cosmetic industry. Islamic branding can embrace broader pastures that cover business practices too,&#8221; said Harish Bijoor, CEO of Harish Bijoor Consults.
> 
> &#8220;With many brands embracing halal, Indian brands may look at an export market opportunity of about $200 billion in the next ten years,&#8221; said Mohamed Jinna, CEO of Halal India.
> 
> The halal stamp can be extended to those brands tuned into the principles of Sharia in faith, good practice and spirit. Globally, the halal market is worth a staggering $2.1 trillion a year, says a report by brand consultancy firm Ogilvy Noor.
> 
> The market opportunity for halal products is still untapped in India, but brand consultants are not dismissing its potential in a country with 160 million Muslims. Paul Temporal, founder and MD of Temporal Brand Consulting, feels that there is a lot more room for brand managers to adapt these values for different markets and cultures, whether Islamic or not.
> 
> &#8220;If you look at Islamic values, most of them are emotional and this makes for good branding and marketing. A more careful look reveals that a lot of these values do not just suit Islamic audiences, but are of a universally appealing nature. The issue or challenge is to find where these people are and to reach them with suitable products,&#8221; he added.




To woo Muslims in global markets Indian brands get halal stamp | ummid.com


----------



## laman12345

India keep up


----------



## laman12345

*INDIAN Currency's Greek tragedy continues, Rupee falls to all-time low of 55.02*

MUMBAI: The Indian currency's Greek tragedy continued on Tue, as the rupee falls to a new all-time low of 55.02, marking a 23% fallalready this year. 
*

India inflation jumped to 7.23 %*

Food prices climbing by over 10 per cent, the commerce ministry said. The disappointing numbers helped push India's currency to a record low of 55.02 rupees to the dollar while the stock market shed half a percentage point to finish at a four-month trough of 16159 points.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yeti

*India's economic growth to quicken in 2013 - OECD*

PARIS (Reuters)- India's economic growth is likely to rise to more than 7.5 percent in calendar year 2013 but continued government policy uncertainty could erode the country's longer-term growth prospects, the OECD said on Tuesday.

A cyclical upturn in investment, stronger external demand and the effects of recent monetary easing will boost growth, the report said, although it warned that high inflation would dampen the investment climate.

The prediction of higher growth in the Organisation for Economic Cooperation and Development's outlook report should cheer Prime Minister Manmohan Singh's government - which has faced an avalanche of criticism over how it has run Asia's third-largest economy and its scant progress making key reforms.

The upbeat OECD forecast stood in stark contrast to the pessimistic view offered on Monday by Morgan Stanley, which cut its growth forecasts for India, citing a high budget deficit and slowing private investment. It said it now expected the economy to grow by 6.8 percent, instead of 7.5 percent, in 2013.

Standard & Poor's rating agency cut its outlook for India's credit rating to negative from stable in April, reflecting worries about high deficits and political paralysis that has stalled progress on major economic reforms.

India's economic growth slowed to 6.1 percent in the three months to December, the weakest annual pace in almost three years, while the rupee slumped to record lows against the dollar on Tuesday.

"A moderate cyclical pick-up in investment is projected in the near term," the OECD said. "Later this year and into the next, growth is set to pick up to around trend rates, supported by the delayed effects of the recent monetary policy easing."

"However, still high inflation will limit the room for significant further relaxation," it added.

POLICY UNCERTAINTY

India has had rapid economic growth after opening up its economy in 1991. But investors fret that Singh's government is now squandering a chance to tap the country's potential.

The current account deficit is the highest since 1980. Reforms such as opening India's supermarket sector to foreign chains like Wal-Mart (WMT.N) stuttered as the government failed to convince powerful coalition allies. Inflation is the highest among the so-called BRICS group of major developing nations.

Costly subsidies have pushed the fiscal deficit to 5.9 percent from a target of 4.6 percent of GDP in the fiscal year that ended in March 2012. The government must push consolidation to help reduce inflation and the current account deficit, the report said, warning that an expected rise in global oil prices could again force New Delhi to overshoot its spending target.

Continued policy uncertainty and more fiscal slippage "would weaken investment sentiment and result in softer near-term growth and an erosion of longer-run prospects," the OECD said, though adding that India's pace of growth could overtake China's by 2020.

(Reporting by Matthias Williams in NEW DELHI; Editing by Richard Borsuk)



India's economic growth to quicken in 2013 - OECD | Reuters


----------



## kawaraj

Indian Rupee dive near 55.50, this is crisis at play......

USD to INR Conversion Chart - Bloomberg

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Koovie

kawaraj said:


> Indian Rupee dive near 55.50, this is crisis at play......
> 
> USD to INR Conversion Chart - Bloomberg



Does this make you happy???
Things like this happend before. And no country crashed and fell appart like some economists on PDF predict it with our country

India's economic growth to quicken in 2013 - OECD

PARIS (Reuters) - India's economic growth is likely to rise to more than 7.5 percent in calendar year 2013 but continued government policy uncertainty could erode the country's longer-term growth prospects, the OECD said on Tuesday.

A cyclical upturn in investment, stronger external demand and the effects of recent monetary easing will boost growth, the report said, although it warned that high inflation would dampen the investment climate.

The prediction of higher growth in the Organisation for Economic Cooperation and Development's outlook report should cheer Prime Minister Manmohan Singh's government - which has faced an avalanche of criticism over how it has run Asia's third-largest economy and its scant progress making key reforms.

The upbeat OECD forecast stood in stark contrast to the pessimistic view offered on Monday by Morgan Stanley, which cut its growth forecasts for India, citing a high budget deficit and slowing private investment. It said it now expected the economy to grow by 6.8 percent, instead of 7.5 percent, in 2013.

Standard & Poor's rating agency cut its outlook for India's credit rating to negative from stable in April, reflecting worries about high deficits and political paralysis that has stalled progress on major economic reforms.

India's economic growth slowed to 6.1 percent in the three months to December, the weakest annual pace in almost three years, while the rupee slumped to record lows against the dollar on Tuesday.

"A moderate cyclical pick-up in investment is projected in the near term," the OECD said. "Later this year and into the next, growth is set to pick up to around trend rates, supported by the delayed effects of the recent monetary policy easing."

"However, still high inflation will limit the room for significant further relaxation," it added.

POLICY UNCERTAINTY

India has had rapid economic growth after opening up its economy in 1991. But investors fret that Singh's government is now squandering a chance to tap the country's potential.

The current account deficit is the highest since 1980. Reforms such as opening India's supermarket sector to foreign chains like Wal-Mart (WMT.N) stuttered as the government failed to convince powerful coalition allies. Inflation is the highest among the so-called BRICS group of major developing nations.

Costly subsidies have pushed the fiscal deficit to 5.9 percent from a target of 4.6 percent of GDP in the fiscal year that ended in March 2012. The government must push consolidation to help reduce inflation and the current account deficit, the report said, warning that an expected rise in global oil prices could again force New Delhi to overshoot its spending target.

Continued policy uncertainty and more fiscal slippage "would weaken investment sentiment and result in softer near-term growth and an erosion of longer-run prospects," the OECD said, though adding that India's pace of growth could overtake China's by 2020.

(Reporting by Matthias Williams in NEW DELHI; Editing by Richard Borsuk)

India's economic growth to quicken in 2013 - OECD | Reuters


----------



## shuttler

*From an earlier report when the rupee was on way of another record nosedive hitting new bottom of around 55.5 to the dollar:
*


> India's rupee hit an all-time low against the dollar for the fifth successive trading day on Tuesday amid concern about slowing domestic growth and continuing global uncertainty.
> The Indian unit fell to 55.20, below its previous record low of 55.05 a day earlier, as demand for the US currency grew.
> The partially-convertible rupee opened Tuesday slightly higher on improved global risk appetite, but steady dollar buying pushed the Indian currency down.
> While Europe's debt crisis is a major concern, the rupee has also been affected by several domestic problems including India's widening trade and current account deficits and declining foreign fund inflows.
> There has also been pressure from oil importers, who exchange rupees for dollars when they buy crude for energy-scarce India, which imports four-fifths of its crude oil needs.
> 
> *Many analysts and traders predict the rupee may fall further in the coming days with risk-aversion hitting global markets and sentiment souring over India due to its gaping deficits and poor economic data.*
> The Indian economy is predicted to have grown 6.9 percent in the last fiscal year to March -- the slowest pace since the 2008 global financial crisis.
> On Tuesday, there was* no immediate sign of fresh central bank intervention as the rupee weakened further*, but the bank is believed to have stepped in to prop up the currency more than a dozen times this year.
> The rupee was Asia's worst performing currency in 2011, losing more than 20 percent of its value against the dollar compared to the previous year.


.
USD to INR Conversion Chart - Bloomberg
.
*the above growth rate prediction was slashed by MS to 6.3%. 
indian government is hapless to the bleeding of the rupees and tomorrow will be another rupee day of bungee jump!*
.
*The "sick man"'s certificate by Fitch will be released fairly soon!*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dance

*India faces mass default and restructuring as devaluation looms*

SINGAPORE, May 22 (IFR) - India's mounting economic and political woes are prompting market players to raise the specter of a Greek-style crisis in Asia's third largest economy.

This is not simply idle speculation. Last Friday, the rupee crashed to an all-time low against the dollar of 54.9 and it was stuck most of Tuesday at the psychologically significant Rs55/USD level, where the currency is seen as having no obvious technical support. And the implications of a rupee collapse would be immense.

"It could go to stratospheric levels against the dollar and it looks to me as if the Indian government is aiming at a de facto devaluation in an effort to prop up flagging economic growth. And you then have to worry about all the unpleasant boxes such an action would inevitably tick, such as straining further the country's already strained balance of payments as well as bringing on an almighty wave of inflationary pressure," said a credit analyst at a ratings agency in Singapore.

He added that a spike in the rupee would strain the cashflow of corporates and banks as they struggled to service dollar-denominated debt and that the odds of a widespread Indian debt restructuring would be low.

In his opinion the market will determine the rupee's level, with a formal devaluation seen as unlikely given the consequent need for interest rates to be pushed significantly higher to contain capital flight and counter toxic inflation levels.

This scenario was seen in the UK in 1992 when the country exited the ERM and the government pushed short term interest rates up to 15% from 10%, spending billions of pounds of reserves to defend the currency in the process.

Should something similar occur to India, it would almost certainly lose its coveted investment-grade rating, with a one-notch demotion required for that to occur. S&P has India on negative watch for its Baa3 foreign currency rating while Moody's and Fitch retain a stable outlook on the country.

As the country's government faces political impasse amid infighting, principally between prime minister Manmohan Singh and finance minister Pranab Mukherjee on the subject of tax reform, and India limps from one corruption scandal to the next, the sense of decay is palpable.

Surprisingly, India's deteriorating economic fundamentals and toxic politics have not yet impacted the relative value of its issuers offshore debt. In fact, on Tuesday India's dollar offshore curve recovered the 10bp it had widened on Monday. But that situation is unlikely to hold much longer.

"As market players start to fret about the possibility of a full-blown rupee devaluation, you will see this start to impact spreads on the country's offshore curve. If the currency goes in a big way, you will have a unilateral replaying in India of the Asian financial crisis, which involved default on short-dated offshore debt and a mass round of debt restructuring. India is hanging in the balance right now, and the worst case scenario seems increasingly likely to play out," said a Hong Kong-based syndicate head.

Just as the tide moves against them, though, Indian corporates are seeing the need for offshore funding increase. According to the credit analyst, many Indian corporates have reached borrowing ceilings with local banks and are sizing up offshore bond issuance as a result. That would be a tall order and an expensive trip, though.

With massive convertible maturities coming up, some in dollars, a local market that is increasingly saturated and has less support from foreign investors and a closed dollar market, it seems inevitable that restructuring will soon become the main activity for Mumbai-based investment-bankers.

India faces mass default and restructuring as devaluation looms | Reuters

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SinoChallenger

kawaraj said:


> Indian Rupee dive near 55.50, this is crisis at play......
> 
> USD to INR Conversion Chart - Bloomberg


This is what happens when you are drowning in debt. indians businesses soon will no longer accept rupee, gold only. Then you might as well use the rupee as TP.

Alternatively, new delhi might start demanding all private individuals and hindu temples exchange their gold with the government for "gold certificates" to defend the currency.

With a collapsing rupee, looks like the Rafale deal is off

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SinoChallenger

idune said:


> *Never Mind Europe. Worry About India*.
> 
> By TYLER COWEN
> 
> THE economic slowdown in India is one of the world&#8217;s biggest economic stories, but it is commanding only a modicum of attention in the United States.
> 
> ......
> 
> What is disturbing is that much of the decline in the growth rate is distributed unevenly, with the greatest burden falling on the poor. If the slower rate continues or worsens, many millions of Indians, for another generation, will fail to rise above extreme penury and want. The problems of the euro zone are a pittance by comparison.
> 
> .......
> 
> For all of India&#8217;s economic progress, it is hard to find comparable stirrings in Indian agriculture today. It is estimated that half of all Indian children under the age of 5 suffer from malnutrition.


This is why the Maoists are now in full control of 30% of india. Once the rupee collapses, the revolution will spread like wildfire, and we can look forward to the People's Republic of India.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## lem34

SinoChallenger said:


> This is what happens when you are drowning in debt. indians businesses soon will no longer accept rupee, gold only. Then you might as well use the rupee as TP.
> 
> Alternatively, new delhi might start demanding all private individuals and hindu temples exchange their gold with the government for "gold certificates" to defend the currency.
> 
> With a collapsing rupee, looks like the Rafale deal is off



SC you are so wise. I think we have problems in India maybe Americans will help them?


----------



## SinoChallenger

Aryan_B said:


> SC you are so wise. I think we have problems in India maybe Americans will help them?


USA will try to exploit them. China is a hard target. They tried and failed. india is a soft target by comparison. 

The present situation in india (rupee collapsing to 60 per $ and beyond) looks just like how they tried to prop up Chiang Kai-Shek and the Nationalist government in the 1940's against the Communists in the countryside led by Mao Zedong.

Anyway.... we shouldn't stray too far off-topic

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Short term hiccups in the long run India will be fine. Fear mongering by you guys only works amongst the ignorant- I am studying Economics at LSE and I can see India is going to come good soon enough.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Indian economy to grow at 7.7% in 2013: OECD - Hindustan Times

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

*Designed to be doomed*
Rohith B R
Lack of expertise in civic agencies, coupled with local leaders pushing for &#8220;their projects,&#8221; has given the City its infrastructure white elephants
Every time one takes a flyover or an underpass, one gets the feeling it could have been designed better and the ride far better. What has led to this are the planning lapses on the part of the civic agencies.

One example is the major design flaw discovered at a bridge on the stormwater drain (SWD) being built by the Bruhat Bangalore Mahanagara Palike (BBMP), near the Gali Anjaneya temple on Mysore Road. Gaping potholes on flyovers, water pools in underpasses and pedestrian subways are all the result of the design flaws.

Faulty designs in infrastructure works have become the norm in Bangalore. These have not just cost the exchequer dear, but also emerged as nightmares for road-users.

Taxpayers want to know who decides on the designs, whether stakeholder meetings are held properly before executing a project and whether there are remedies. Deccan Herald spoke to urban planners, civic experts and the public, to throw more light on the issue.

According to Sudhakar K, a civic expert, the root cause for the faulty design of many infrastructure works lies in the decision-making process itself. Often, explains Sudhakar, it is the local corporator or legislator who suddenly comes up with a project for his ward or constituency.

The local representatives put pressure on the civic agencies to execute their &#8220;plan,&#8221; irrespective of whether there is provision for such a subway, road or bridge in the Comprehensive Development Plan (CDP) for that area.

Projects initiated by civic agencies, urban planner AS Kodandapani points out, are doomed because of the serious shortage of expertise. The BBMP and BDA, which implement a major chunk of infrastructure projects, lack this critical requirement. 
Kodandapani recalls that the problem of design had started with the city&#8217;s first flyover. The traffic congestion in and around Majestic area could have been easily avoided, if an access to the Sirsi Circle flyover was provided to buses coming out of the KSRTC/BMTC bus stands in that area, and moving towards Mysore Road. Due to lack of such an access, the buses are forced to negotiate congested areas, triggering traffic chaos daily.

In some cases, the task of preparing the Detailed Project Report (DPR) for 
infrastructure projects is entrusted to private agencies, who charge exorbitant amounts. Once the reports are submitted, whether planners and engineers in the civic agencies do a verification is a matter of debate.

Kathyayini Chamaraj, executive trustee of the NGO, CIVIC Bangalore, says before the execution of mega projects, the civic agencies do conduct stakeholder meetings with NGOs. However, none of their suggestions or objections are accepted by the decision-makers, she adds.

She cites the case of the stakeholder meetings conducted by the State government while introducing the Jawaharlal Nehru National Urban Renewal Mission (JnNURM) projects to Bangalore. During the consultation meetings, she recalls, many NGOs rejected some of the project proposals. But the decision-makers chose not to take note of it. 

Eventually, when the projects were finalised, they were in the format the government wanted. Similar was the case when the Bangalore Development Authority (BDA) came out with its draft of the CDP 2015. Even though thousands of public suggestions and objections were received, not many of them found place in the final CDP. The minutes and notes of the stakeholder meetings are twisted to the convenience of decision-makers, says Kathyayini. 

There are ways out indeed. As Kodandapani puts it, one solution to avoid such design flaws, is to publish the sketches and designs of infrastructure projects in newspapers and other media for the reference of public, so that they can give their feedback. 
On implementation of projects related to traffic management, he suggests that regular road users of a particular area or junction be interviewed randomly to understand the practical problems associated with a project proposed for that locality.

Civic experts also stress on effective implementation of Section 4 of the Right To Information (RTI) Act, which mandates disclosure of project plan to those set to be affected by the same. In the words of Kathyayini, the Act also mandates the disclosure of rationale of the decision on a particular project to the public. However, she laments, the civic authorities &#8220;protect the secrecy&#8221; of the project by saying they cannot disclose 
details, till it gets clearance from the State cabinet.

Dinakar N, an RTI activist, informs that according to a ruling of the Central Information Commission (CIC), civic agencies can disclose details of the draft report of any project, except its final copy, that needs to be submitted to the cabinet for approval. But Dinakar himself found that this ruling has had no effect. To a query on the CIC ruling, he was told by officials of the civic agencies that the ruling does not apply to them.

Other urban planners feel policy changes are needed to the municipal laws to make it mandatory for projects to go through the process of public consultation before implementation. Experts cite the case of the Panchayat Raj Act, which mandates that any industry or project coming up in villages needs to be discussed and approved at the Gram Sabhas (village meetings). However, in laws pertaining to towns and cities, there is no such provision, they said.

*Design flaws keep 70 pc projects pending*

The problem in planning and design flaws have kept pending close to 70 per cent of the infrastructure projects that were proposed by the BBMP as early as 2009. While the Kadirenahalli underpass still awaits completion, at the other end of the City, the CNR&#8200;Rao Junction underpass near IISc appears to be an utter failure. 

*When questioned about the reason for the failure, a senior official from the BBMP admitted that there was a problem in the planning of infrastructure projects. He attributed it to the lack of expertise. However, he said, Palike engineers alone should not be blamed for such failures. He said, in many instances, pressure from the local corporator or MLA puts them in such a situation that they cannot do much.

Another official said, despite being blacklisted for shoddy work and penalties being levied for the delay, some contractors were back in business with the influence of politicians. He said unless this nexus was broken, one could not expect proper implementation of the projects in the City.
*
Designed to be doomed


----------



## shuttler

*Battered rupee highlights India woes*



> *the rupee&#8217;s weakness is seen as a sign of more profound underlying economic problems.*



*



This vulnerability stems in part from the eurozone crisis, but more specifically from a distinctly Indian combination of slowing growth and high inflation, alongside growing current account and fiscal deficits that its government seems impotent to remedy.
&#8220;There are some emerging economies, like China, which have a reasonable amount of policy space &#8201;.&#8201;.&#8201;.&#8201;but India is severely constrained on both fiscal and monetary policy, because of circumstance but also because of poor recent policymaking,&#8221; Mr Prasad says.

Click to expand...

*Battered rupee highlights India woes - FT.com


----------



## shuttler

Abingdonboy said:


> Short term hiccups in the long run India will be fine. Fear mongering by you guys only works amongst the ignorant- I am studying Economics at LSE and I can see India is going to come good soon enough.



you are giving LSE a really bad name!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramsogo

Abingdonboy said:


> Short term hiccups in the long run India will be fine. Fear mongering by you guys only works amongst the ignorant- I am studying Economics at LSE and I can see India is going to come good soon enough.


 
No wonder we never hired from LSE. Oxbridge, Imperial, grande ecole, but never LSE.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kawaraj

Koovie said:


> Does this make you happy???
> Things like this happend before. And no country crashed and fell appart like some economists on PDF predict it with our country


Happy? I feel so sorry about it.

I already had warned you guys when INR is at 51 level to sell Rupee position, and hold Dollars, does that means I am pro-American? no, I hate Americans and despise them.

At this moment you are talking happy, for the suffering of average Indians. No, hell no. American Hedgefunds are shorting your currency. You gov have to admit this before handling it. And you pro-US media is so silent about it.

it's now at 56 benchmark.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

Let's see if the fall from cliff will pass 56. It's getting really close!


----------



## laman12345

kawaraj said:


> did INR just touch the 55 line?
> 
> turning scary, isn't it?



touch $56 today!!!!! oh...Rupee.....so scary.....free fall...


----------



## laman12345

*Rupee drops to a new record low of 56 to the dollar*

Rupee drops to a new record low of 56 to the dollar, despite RBI action - The Economic Times

*AV Rajwade: Blame rupee's fall on domestic woes, not global*


The rupee has been one of the worst performing currencies in Asia

I do not agree with either of the comments of the prime minister or the finance minister that the basic problem is in the global economy. I think the basic problem is domestically created, which is the huge deficit on current account. Indian economy through deceleration in exports, widening of trade and current account deficit, decline in capital flows, fall in the value of Indian Rupee, stock market decline and lower economic growth.

Blame rupee's fall on domestic woes, not global: AV Rajwade - CNBC-TV18 -


----------



## laman12345

*Falling rupee spells fresh Big trouble for airlines*


The domestic currency on Tuesday closed at a new low of Rs 55.39 for a US dollar. It has shed 11.51 per cent value since February, increasing dollar-denominated expenditure by a similar amount, especially for carriers with less international operations.

Falling rupee spells fresh trouble for airlines - Rediff.com Business


----------



## Yeti

*Lubna inaugurates Arab-India Partnership Conference*

(WAM) / 22 May 2012

Shaikha Lubna bint Khalid Al Qasimi, Minister of Foreign Trade today opened the 3rd Arab-India Partnership Conference: Development through Trade & Investment at Etihad Towers here in Abu Dhabi.

The opening ceremony was also attended by Sultan bin Saeed Al Mansouri, Minister of Economy and a number of ministers of trade and industry in the Arab countries and India.

The conference is held under the patronage of Shaikh Abdullah Bin Zayed Al Nahyan, Minister of Foreign Affairs and is organized by the Federation of Indian Chambers of Commerce & Industry (FICCI) in association with the Ministry of External Affairs, Government of India, the Secretariat of Arab League and Abu Dhabi Chamber of Commerce & Industry.

Following is the full speech of Sheikha Lubna,

A sunny morning to you all and welcome to our nations capital. Abu Dhabi is honored to host this conference and join you in celebrating the strong bonds of friendship and cooperation between the Arab World and India.

Before anything else I would like to commend the organizers from the Arab and Indian sides for their efforts and cooperation in preparing for this important event. I am fully confident that this conference will take the collaboration between our two regions to greater heights.

Arab countries have had broad and prosperous relations with India that go back to several centuries ago, and which have resulted in partnerships in many areas such as facilitating trade and strengthening linkages between India and the Arab world. The past few decades have witnessed a great global economic openness that has seen the development of relations between our two sides make remarkable progress. We have achieved more prosperity for our peoples and for the Arab regions part we have emerged as a strategic partner for the Indian economy.

The people of India have made great contributions to the growth of the Arab region in general and the GCC in particular. Many of them have occupied important positions in key areas such as financial services, healthcare, management, accounting, and civil and architectural engineering.

In terms of our commercial activities, bilateral trade between India and Arab countries exceeded USD 144 billion in 2011. We aim to sustain the momentum through mutual cooperation in sectors such as infrastructure, manufacturing, oil and gas engineering, mining and mineral-based industries, tourism and hospitality, healthcare, financial services, agriculture and food processing, and education and the labor force.

Although the Arab Gulf States have maintained centuries-old cultural and historic ties with India, it has only been during the past few decades that our bilateral trade has posted record levels. This rapid evolution of our commercial partnership can be attributed to key factors such as Indias economic liberalization after 1990 and its surge in demand for energy supplies.

We would further benefit from enhancing our two-way foreign direct investment (FDI). Looking back, capital flows from the GCC to India amounted to around USD 2.6 billion from April 2000 to January 2012, while Indias FDI contribution to the GCC for the same period was at USD 2.4 billion. To date, power, services and construction account for the majority of inflows from the GCC to India, which has emerged as one of our major sources of FDI. Software development and engineering services, tourism, readymade garments, chemical products, and agricultural and allied services, on the other hand, represent the greatest investment attractions for Indian corporates.

It would be ideal for both our parties to reach a Free Trade Agreement that can further increase and expand our bilateral FDIs. We should also work on initiatives to fully optimize our business and investment partnerships, such as boosting the frequency of our delegate visits, removing some non-tariff related barriers, and expanding our trade beyond traditional exports and imports.

For our part, the United Arab Emirates is fully committed to maintaining its status as Indias single largest foreign trade partner. Our trade relations with India have grown by a remarkable 300 per cent over the last 5 years, thriving on diverse businesses such as jewellery and machinery, food and chemical products.

Right now we are eyeing possible local partnerships in growth areas such as education, logistics, pharmaceuticals and agriculture. We are also very interested in cooperative ventures involving technology transfer and research and development to accelerate our transformation into a genuine knowledge-based, digital society.

The India-Middle East corridor is expected to grow by 34 per cent to emerge as one of the worlds fastest-growing trade corridors by 2013. Given that it is the second-most populous country in the world with an enormous consumer base of over 1.2 billion, India is definitely among our priority partners moving forward.

India is also the first trade partner of the UAE, with our bilateral exchange topping USD 44 billion last year. If we take trade in free zones into consideration as well, then the figure rises to USD 67 billion and could touch nearly USD 100 billion in a few more years. We intend to ensure the sustained productivity of our partnerships by offering various trade and investment incentives such as 100 per cent repatriation of capital and profits; our 32 world-class free zones; zero corporate profit and personal income taxes; inexpensive energy sources; and business-friendly policies, among many others.

As a result of such an environment, the UAE has become the most diversified foreign base of Indian corporates. More than 40 leading Indian companies have established a presence here, and almost all major Indian banks are represented locally. The availability of 500 weekly flights between the UAE and the various Indian cities has helped facilitate dynamic business ties as well, aside from encouraging more travel between our countries.

We would like to encourage our Indian partners to consider investments and ventures with our more than 208,000 small and medium enterprises or SMEs which comprise almost 80 per cent of the UAEs private sector . Our SMEs form the backbone of our economy and can lend their experience, expertise and resources to grow their business.

We also invite the members of the Arab and Indian public and private sectors to support more bilateral visits and organize and participate in each others exhibitions and other special economic activities.

As the Middle Easts second-largest economy and one of the worlds top 20 trading states, we have much to offer as a trade ally with India. But on the other hand, we also aim to advance our investments into India. We have already infused almost USD 2 billion in Direct Investments into the country to make us Indias 10th biggest foreign investor. Some of the top UAE companies that have flourished in India include DP World, Emaar Group, Al Nakheel, ETA Star Group, SS Lootah Group, Emirates Techno Casting FZE, RAK Investment Authority, Damas Jewellery and Abu Dhabi Commercial Bank. We plan to explore more opportunities over there, especially in the energy, services, technology, construction, and tourism sectors.

Although this event spotlights our regions commercial partnership with India, we acknowledge that our bonds also extend to the social, cultural and political spheres and go back thousands of years. We cannot talk business without looking back at how much we have grown as friendly nations. We value Indias rich role in our history and its important influence on our future.



Lubna inaugurates Arab-India Partnership Conference


----------



## Abingdonboy

Govt report card shows Indian economy on steady growth - NY Daily News


INDOlink - India Business News: Eurozone crisis has impacted Indian economy: Pranab


Views | India and China: a tale of two slowdowns - Views - livemint.com




And _still _no major news organisations reporting on this "looming crisis" of mammoth/galactic/biblical proportions. 


Some people here are overstating relatively minor issues.


----------



## shuttler

*The indian government is leading indian rupees to the center of the earth*:



> Rupee crashes below 56 level to new low against US dollar
> Mumbai, May 23, 2012, (PTI)
> Continuing free-fall for the sixth day in a row, rupee today *crashed below the psychological level of 56 against US dollar to yet another all time low on heavy demand for the American currency from importers, especially oil refiners, amid foreign fund outflows and weak equities.*
> 
> At the Interbank Foreign Exchange (Forex) market, the domestic unit recorded its steepest fall ever by dipping below the crucial levels of Rs 55 and Rs 56 per dollar within a span of two days, forex dealers said.
> 
> After a lower start at 55.82, the rupee continued its downward journey by losing 74 paise at 56.13 at 1350 hrs.
> 
> The dollar has also gained against the Euro and other leading currencies following ratings agency Fitch's downgrading Japan's sovereign rating by one notch to A+ with a negative outlook.
> 
> Strong dollar demand from importers pulled rupee down to a record low of 56.13, placing the domestic currency, which has lost over 12 per cent since March this year.
> 
> Forex dealers said the American currency remained in demand even as the Reserve Bank imposed restrictions of forward contracts by banks and arbitrage trading.
> They said *capital outflow of foreign funds* *from falling markets remained a major driver behind the rupee's fall as dollar surges because investors are finding the American currency a safer bet amid concerns that Greece might exit euro-zone.*
> Data from market regulator Sebi showed that FIIs sold stocks worth Rs 283 crore yesterday.
> 
> Meanwhile, the BSE benchmark Sensex dropped below the 16,000 level by losing over 179 points.
> 
> Finance Minister Pranab Mukherjee had said yesterday: "T*he government is taking a series of steps. However, managing rupee is market-related...There is a lot of volatility.*
> 
> "As and when RBI will consider necessary they will intervene. It depends on the market forces and market forces are uncertain," he said.


Rupee crashes below 56 level to new low against US dollar


----------



## Koovie

shuttler said:


> Let's see if the fall from cliff will pass 56. It's getting really close!



You are relly hoping for this kind of news, not ?
Man you are a realy looser. And no I dont hope that the Chinese economy slows down.....
And what the heck do hope for? That India wil break apart by this? oO 
Seriosly get a life..................


----------



## Aramsogo

Abingdonboy said:


> And _still _no major news organisations reporting on this "looming crisis" of mammoth/galactic/biblical proportions.
> 
> 
> Some people here are overstating relatively minor issues.



Dude, you are seriously clueless. Does the New York Times counts as a major news organization??

http://www.nytimes.com/2012/05/06/business/economic-view-forget-europe-worry-about-india.html

Rupee is 56 with RBI defending it. It blows past 60 when RBI capitulates and it will.


----------



## cloud_9

Turkmenistan signs deal on trans-Afghan gas pipeline to supply gas to India, Pakistan


> AVAZA (Turkmenistan): Turkmenistan signed landmark agreements on Wednesday to supply natural gas to Pakistan and India, moving a step closer to building a U.S.-backed pipeline running across Afghanistan.
> 
> Turkmenistan's state gas company Turkmengaz signed gas sales and purchase agreements with Pakistan's Inter State Gas Systems and Indian state-run utility GAIL.
> 
> "The implementation of this project will give a powerful impetus to the social and economic development of all the participant countries," Turkmen's deputy prime minister Baimurad Hojamukhamedov said before the signing ceremony held in the resort area of Avaza on the Caspian Sea.







P.S - @Rupee fall some one tweeted "At this rate the Rupee will soon become a senior citizen"


----------



## shuttler

Koovie said:


> You are relly hoping for this kind of news, not ?
> Man you are a realy looser. And no I dont hope that the Chinese economy slows down.....
> And what the heck do hope for? That India wil break apart by this? oO
> Seriosly get a life..................



haha I am winning! Many many people do!
you guys are burning your behinds sitting on the hot decks of poor indian governance and you are paying for it really bad!


----------



## Koovie

shuttler said:


> haha I am winning!* Many many people do!*
> you guys are burning your behinds sitting on the hot decks of poor indian governance and you are paying for it really bad!



in this case, there are more looser keyboard warriors like you than I thougt

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramsogo

shuttler said:


> haha I am winning! Many many people do!
> you guys are burning your behinds sitting on the hot decks of poor indian governance and you are paying for it really bad!


 
No need to gloat, but the smart money started pulling out of India around Q3 2011 in a big way. Looks like they were right.


----------



## shuttler

Aramsogo said:


> No need to gloat, but the smart money started pulling out of India around Q3 2011 in a big way. Looks like they were right.



no need for me to gloat for anything factual! no one is to blame but the indians themselves for this mess. its a shame after their gloating of "shining this" "incredible that". 

indians are in a catch-22!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## laman12345

(Market closed) Rupee crashes below 56 level to new record low ...terrible!


Indian Rupee Real time


----------



## laman12345

*India Econ Collapse?*

Falling exchange rate of rupee against dollar is due to hyperinflation. Dr. Manmohan Singh was comparing Indian currency crisis against dollar to Brazil. It&#8217;s not true, our Prime Minister was trying to manipulate. Hyperinflation in India, I am afraid, will have to be compared to hyperinflation in Zimbabwe. When Zimbabwe won independence from British in 1980, the Zimbabwean dollar was more valuable than the US dollar. Slowly but steadily wrong economic and land reform policies implemented by Zimbabwean President Robert Mugabe led to total debacles. Production of food and manufacturing outputs fell drastically (60%), this led to unemployment (80%), Mugabe government was not ready to admit errors and to impliement remedial actions while continued to print currency notes which had no purchasing power since there was no production of goods and services. Zimbabwe Dollar denominations were ranging from 10 to 100 billon still with very little value. The magnitude of the currency scalars signifies the extent of the hyperinflation. In 2009 Zimbabwe currency was dead and was laid to RIP, so currencies of other countries are used. What is happening is no laughing matter. For Zimbabweans &#8211; bread, meat, margarines, even once ubiquitous morning cup of tea &#8211; have become unimaginable luxuries. Where India is heading to?


----------



## baker

inflation is killing us.... petrol price increased by 7.5 rs per litre


----------



## Holmes

baker said:


> petrol price increased by 7.5 rs per litre




*India-Middle East corridor to grow by 34% by 2013: UAE*


> DUBAI: India and the Middle East trade corridor is expected to grow by 34 per cent to become one of the world's fastest-growing by next year, UAE's Minister of Foreign Trade has said.
> 
> "The India-Middle East corridor is expected to grow by 34 per cent to emerge as one of the world's fastest-growing trade corridors by 2013," said the Minister, Sheikha Lubna bint Khalid Al Qasimi.
> 
> "Given that it is the second-most populous country in the world with an enormous consumer base of over 1.2 billion, India is definitely among our priority partners moving forward," she said at the Third Arab-India Partnership Conference which got underway in Abu Dhabi yesterday.
> 
> According to India's Foreign Ministry officials, trade between India and the Arab world increased from USD 114 billion in 2008-09 to USD 144 billion in 2010-11.
> 
> She added that capital flows from the Gulf Cooperation Council (GCC) to India amounted to around USD 2.6 billion from April, 2000 to January, 2012, while India's FDI contribution to the GCC for the same period was at USD 2.4 billion.
> 
> The Minister said it would be ideal for both the countries to ink an Free Trade Agreement to boost commercial partnership.
> 
> "To date, power, services and construction account for the majority of inflows from the GCC to India, which has emerged as one of our major sources of FDI.
> 
> "...it would be ideal for both our parties to reach a Free Trade Agreement that can further increase and expand our bilateral FDIs," she said.
> 
> The two countries should also work on initiatives to fully optimise business and investment partnerships, such as boosting the frequency of delegate visits, removing some non-tariff related barriers, and expanding trade beyond traditional exports and imports, she added.
> 
> "India is also the first trade partner of the UAE, with our bilateral exchange topping USD 144 billion last year," the minister said.
> 
> Over 40 leading Indian companies have established a presence here and almost all major Indian banks are represented locally, Sheikha Lubna said.
> 
> There are 500 weekly flights between the UAE and various Indian cities that has helped facilitate dynamic business ties as well, aside from encouraging more travel between the two countries, she added.
> 
> "We would like to encourage our Indian partners to consider investments and ventures with our more than 208,000 small and medium enterprises or SMEs which comprise almost 80 per cent of the UAE's private sector," she said.
> 
> The conference is being organised by the Federation of Indian Chambers of Commerce and Industry (FICCI) in association with India's Ministry of External Affairs, the Secretariat of Arab League and Abu Dhabi Chamber of Commerce and Industry.
> India-Middle East corridor to grow by 34% by 2013: UAE - The Economic Times


----------



## laman12345

laman12345 said:


> *Will India Collapse?*
> 
> Falling exchange rate of rupee against dollar is due to hyper-inflation. Dr. Manmohan Singh was comparing Indian currency crisis against dollar to Brazil. It&#8217;s not true, our Prime Minister was trying to manipulate. Hyperinflation in India, I am afraid, will have to be compared to hyperinflation in Zimbabwe. When Zimbabwe won independence from British in 1980, the Zimbabwean dollar was more valuable than the US dollar. Slowly but steadily wrong economic and land reform policies implemented by Zimbabwean President Robert Mugabe led to total debacles. Production of food and manufacturing outputs fell drastically (60%), this led to unemployment (80%), Mugabe government was not ready to admit errors and to impliement remedial actions while continued to print currency notes which had no purchasing power since there was no production of goods and services. Zimbabwe Dollar denominations were ranging from 10 to 100 billon still with very little value. The magnitude of the currency scalars signifies the extent of the hyperinflation. In 2009 Zimbabwe currency was dead and was laid to RIP, so currencies of other countries are used. What is happening is no laughing matter. For Zimbabweans &#8211; bread, meat, margarines, even once ubiquitous morning cup of tea &#8211; have become unimaginable luxuries. Where India is heading to?



India economy is false, India dont produce much export item other than software which no one need in downtrand. 

India will get no money to buy oil due to huge trade deficit


----------



## dearone4u_22

laman12345 said:


> India economy is false, India dont produce much export item other than software which no one need in downtrand.
> 
> India will get no money to buy oil due to huge trade deficit



No oil no prob i will buy this thing 


Mahindra Reva NXR at 2012 Delhi Auto Expo - Zigwheels.com

India's Only No-Petrol two-seater - YO Bykes

Shift the Transport of Good thru Trains......Which any way is the most Economical mode of transport.........Expand Freight transport......Any more Prob sir


----------



## laman12345

*TERRIBLE! 

Rupee drops almost 40% in one year, will india collapse?
*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tridibans

laman12345 said:


> *TERRIBLE!
> 
> Rupee drops almost 40% in one year, will india collapse?
> *



So how is rupee dropping from 41 to 56 a 50% drop, genious?


----------



## Koovie

laman12345 said:


> *India Econ Collapse?*
> 
> Falling exchange rate of rupee against dollar is due to hyperinflation. Dr. Manmohan Singh was comparing Indian currency crisis against dollar to Brazil. It&#8217;s not true, our Prime Minister was trying to manipulate. Hyperinflation in India, I am afraid, will have to be compared to hyperinflation in Zimbabwe. When Zimbabwe won independence from British in 1980, the Zimbabwean dollar was more valuable than the US dollar. Slowly but steadily wrong economic and land reform policies implemented by Zimbabwean President Robert Mugabe led to total debacles. Production of food and manufacturing outputs fell drastically (60%), this led to unemployment (80%), Mugabe government was not ready to admit errors and to impliement remedial actions while continued to print currency notes which had no purchasing power since there was no production of goods and services. Zimbabwe Dollar denominations were ranging from 10 to 100 billon still with very little value. The magnitude of the currency scalars signifies the extent of the hyperinflation. In 2009 Zimbabwe currency was dead and was laid to RIP, so currencies of other countries are used. What is happening is no laughing matter. For Zimbabweans &#8211; bread, meat, margarines, even once ubiquitous morning cup of tea &#8211; have become unimaginable luxuries. Where India is heading to?



Is that your brain fart or the one of another so called economist ????

Indian economy resilient enough to overcome challenges: Pranab

Amid declining value of rupee and rising inflation, Finance Minister Pranab Mukherjee on Wednesday said Indian economy is resilient enough to overcome challenges and the government will make efforts to moderate the rate of price rise and reduce current account deficit (CAD).

&#8220;I have full faith in the resilience of the Indian economy and am sure that we will be able to overcome the current economic challenges successfully as we have done in the past, many times,&#8221; he said.

&#8220;Our efforts are directed towards overcoming difficulties facing the economy and aim at moderate inflation and have acceptable level of fiscal deficit and CAD,&#8221; Mr. Mukherjee added.

The minister said this while addressing a meeting of the probationary officers of the Indian Economic Service (IES) at his office in the North Block.

The Indian economy, he said, too was facing &#8220;some challenges&#8221; due to the ongoing crisis in the eurozone countries and its impact on other parts of the world.

While the current account deficit (CAD), which indicates the difference between inflow and outflow of foreign exchange, is expected to rise to 4 per cent of the GDP in 2011-12 from 3.3 per cent a year ago, high crude oil prices is expected to put pressure on government finances.

More importantly, steep fall in rupee&#8217;s value, which crossed Rs. 56 to a dollar, is expected to push up the cost of imports, especially the petroleum products and imported fertiliser. Oil Marketing Companies (OMCs) have been clamouring for increase in prices of petroleum products.

The efforts of the government, Mr. Mukherjee said, would be to put the economy on high growth trajectory.

Indian economy was growing at over nine per cent before the global financial meltdown in 2008 pulled down the growth rate to 6.7 per cent in 2008-09. Thereafter, the economy recorded a growth rate of 8.4 per cent for two consecutive years before sliding again to 6.9 per cent in the previous fiscal.

On the positive side, Mr. Mukherjee said services sector and agriculture have recorded good growth. &#8220;Farm sector growth is likely to be good due to expected good monsoon,&#8221; he added.

Referring to political compulsions of the UPA government, he said, &#8220;as a ruling party we have to carry all partners with us and that's why it sometimes takes little longer. But at the end we are able to take decisions and implement it.&#8221;

As regards the price situation, headline inflation, represented by the wholesale price index, rose to 7.23 per cent in April from 6.89 per cent in the previous month, while retail price inflation (CPI) entered double digits of 10.36 per cent in April from 9.38 per cent in March.

The Hindu : Business / Economy : Indian economy resilient enough to overcome challenges: Pranab


----------



## Aramsogo

Dude, that's nothing. 8 Rupees were worth $1 in 1980. The last 10 years have been unusual for the rupee. It usually loses 50% of its value every 7 years.


----------



## Great Sachin

laman12345 said:


> *India Econ Collapse?*
> 
> Falling exchange rate of rupee against dollar is due to hyperinflation. Dr. Manmohan Singh was comparing Indian currency crisis against dollar to Brazil. It&#8217;s not true, our Prime Minister was trying to manipulate. Hyperinflation in India, I am afraid, will have to be compared to hyperinflation in Zimbabwe. When Zimbabwe won independence from British in 1980, the Zimbabwean dollar was more valuable than the US dollar. Slowly but steadily wrong economic and land reform policies implemented by Zimbabwean President Robert Mugabe led to total debacles. Production of food and manufacturing outputs fell drastically (60%), this led to unemployment (80%), Mugabe government was not ready to admit errors and to impliement remedial actions while continued to print currency notes which had no purchasing power since there was no production of goods and services. Zimbabwe Dollar denominations were ranging from 10 to 100 billon still with very little value. The magnitude of the currency scalars signifies the extent of the hyperinflation. In 2009 Zimbabwe currency was dead and was laid to RIP, so currencies of other countries are used. What is happening is no laughing matter. For Zimbabweans &#8211; bread, meat, margarines, even once ubiquitous morning cup of tea &#8211; have become unimaginable luxuries. Where India is heading to?



Megaton supersonic F A R T........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Holmes

*India-Pakistan trade declines 30 per cent to $1.56 billion in Apr-Jan FY'12*

NEW DELHI: Bilateral trade between India and Pakistan has declined by about 30 per cent to $1.56 billion during April-January, 2011-12.

During the same period of 2010-11 fiscal, the bilateral trade was $2.22 billion, Minister of State for Commerce and Industry Jyotiraditya Scindia said in a written reply to the Lok Sabha.

He added that as a result of the bilateral discussions held over the past year between the two countries, Pakistan has replaced its 'positive list' - comprising 1,963 items that could be exported by India - with a 'negative list' of 1,209 items.

"This implies that except for these 1,209 items, all other items can be exported. Such substantial increase in tradable commodities is expected to reduce trade through third countries," Scindia said.

In another reply, the minister said trade between India and Japan during April-January 2011-12 has surpassed the figure of total trade in 2010-11.

During April-January 2011-12, the two-way commerce aggregated at $14.7 billion compared to $13.71 billion in 2010-11.

During the 10-month period of last fiscal, India's exports to Japan stood at $4.97 billion, while imports were $9.79 billion.

The comprehensive economic partnership agreement between India and Japan was implemented on August 1, 2011.

In another reply, Scindia said the approval of Director General of Foreign Trade (DGFT) is not required for registration of export contracts.

"Field offices of the Directorate are authorised to issue the registration certificates for export of cotton after verification of required documents," he said.

India-Pakistan trade declines 30 per cent to $1.56 billion in Apr-Jan FY'12 - Economic Times


----------



## Dance

*Rupee still has room to fall further: Lombard Odier*

SINGAPORE: The Indian rupee, Asia's worst performing currency this year, still has room to fall further after policy missteps by a struggling government, said Swiss private bank Lombard Odier's chief investment officer for Asia. 

"I do not see clear skies for India at the moment," said Pranay Gupta, Asia chief investment officer at Lombard Odier, which manages 145 billion Swiss francs for its clients. 

"The rupee still has some more downside." India's economic growth has slumped to a near three-year low and its current account deficit is the highest since 1980, a gap that is difficult to control when the rupee is at a record low. 

The currency dropped to a record low against the dollar on Wednesday, sparking mild intervention from a central bank seen by traders as reluctant to be more aggressive against such a strong down trend. 

The rupee has been battered by India's wide current account and fiscal deficits, global risk aversion fuelled by the euro zone crisis and sluggish economic policymaking. 

"You have a few personalities which are hellbent on stifling any kind of prudent economic policies that are laid out, and you cannot have a governing structure which facilitates that," said Gupta. "Democracy today is a failed experiment in India." 

Just this month, the government delayed plans to tax foreign investors after an exodus of funds, partly driven by concerns the tax could be applied retroactively, battered the rupee. 

Gupta, who sold all his personal stockholdings over the last three months, also expects further downside for equities due to the high probability of a messy break up of the euro zone and political uncertainty in the US 

He advised investors to buy short term Asian corporate bonds for income, but added that he may look to pick up equities around September after the situation in Europe and the US improves. 

As China shifts its focus away from an investment-led economy to a consumption based one, Southeast Asian countries that supply consumer goods to China including Indonesia stand to benefit, but export-oriented economies such as Taiwan may suffer.

Rupee still has room to fall further: Lombard Odier - The Economic Times

*Indian shares fall on rupee; Bharti Airtel hit*

May 23 (Reuters) - Indian shares fell 0.6 percent on Wednesday, to close at their lowest since January 2012, as the rupee dropped to a new record low for the sixth consecutive session.

Bharti Airtel fell 4.7 percent, leading the decline in telecom stocks, ahead of an upcoming telecom ministry meeting, on Thursday, to take decision on spectrum pricing.

Idea Cellular fell 3.7 percent and Reliance Communications ended 2.2 percent lower.

India's main 30-share BSE index provisionally fell 0.61 percent to 15,928.77 points. The broader 50-share NSE index fell 0.51 percent to 4,835.65 points. The Indian rupee dropped to a record low of 56.19 to the dollar amid renewed global risk aversion. 

Indian shares fall on rupee; Bharti Airtel hit | Reuters

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## laman12345

*Rupee drops to new record low; sentiment weak*

May 24, 2012 

(Reuters) - The rupee opened weaker on Thursday and fell to a new record low, with traders waiting for the impact of India's petrol price hike on domestic equities for further direction.


----------



## shuttler

rupee is still on the downfalling trajectory this morning towards 56.3 - 56.5 mark.

someone on other thread has downplayed the severity of the downfall of rupees on the economy as business as usual. It's is ignorance to great extent. 

india economy has all the sickening symtoms: 

high inflation 7.2%; high unemployment 9.4%; high debt to gdp ratio; double deficits, high dependence on crude oil, poor government, deeply embedded social and political problems, poor liquidity. You can see the weight of the problems when all these factors are added up!

Its economics 101!


----------



## cloud_9

Looks at those curves 
Most of the currencies from emerging economies are hitting a new low each day but still I think INR is the worst performer.


----------



## laman12345

cloud_9 said:


> Looks at those curves
> Most of the currencies from emerging economies are hitting a new low each day but still I think INR is the worst performer.



Wrong

Don't bury your head into sands

Only INDIA RUPEE drops to *Historically Record LOW!*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## itaskol

5 years tendency




rmb is going strong.



rubee is going down


----------



## bindaas

itaskol said:


> 5 years tendency
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rubee is going down



OMG, Chinese  . PKR stands for Pakistani Rupees and the graph you have posted is for Pakistani rupees.


----------



## itaskol

sorry.it was a mistake


----------



## cloud_9

laman12345 said:


> Wrong
> 
> Don't bury your head into sands
> 
> Only INDIA RUPEE drops to *Historically Record LOW!*


*gets his head out of the sand*


> Brazil Real Weakens On Concern About Greece Exit From Euro





> S.Africa's rand hits 2012 low, drags on bonds





> Most of the currencies from emerging economies are hitting a *new low each day* but still I think *INR is the worst performer*.


*buries his head again.."hey laman you still there"*


----------



## laman12345

cloud_9 said:


> *gets his head out of the sand*
> 
> 
> 
> *buries his head again.."hey laman you still there"*



tell me which countries

* Only India Rupee is Historically Record Low!*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yeti

TOKYO: Japanese Prime Minister Yoshihiko Noda today said companies here can offer technology to Indian firms and collaborate on various projects to strengthen the bilateral relations between the two nations.

"India is growing rapidly, while Japan has technology which it can contribute," he said at the India-Japan Business Summit jointly organised by CII and Japanese industry chamber Keidanren here.

There is a potential to further strengthen the bilateral relationship, and the private sector in both the countries is working on building stronger ties in trade and investment.

Bilateral trade between India and Japan was USD 13.82 billion in 2010-11. India's exports to Japan mainly includes petroleum, gems and jewellery, transport equipment and machinery, while imports include iron and steel, electronic goods, chemicals and metals.

The two countries have signed a Comprehensive Economic Partnership Agreement. Both the sides expect that it would boost bilateral trade to USD 25 billion by 2014.

Talking about Japan's collaboration in Delhi-Mumbai Industrial Corridor (DMIC) which envisages the establishment of several industrial cities across seven states, Noda said, "We have a great wish to cooperate in Dedicated Freight Corridor."

Japan is now looking at closer economic ties with the world's second-most populous nation to revitalise its economy after the March 2011 earthquake that triggered a massive tsunami causing widespread devastation.

Noda said in Japan's economic reconstruction, iron-ore is an important raw-material. "We import iron-ore from India and also we are able to see renewal of it (contracts for exports from India)."

India's state-owned trading giant MMTC has inked pacts with five Japanese companies including Nippon Steel Corporation, JFE Steel Corporation and Nisshin Steel to supply 2.3 million tonnes of iron ore per annum for a period of three years. Besides, the company would export iron-ore to South Korean major Posco.

The supply of iron ore, although in smaller quantities, has been a core element in the bilateral ties with Japan which would further strengthen the relations.

MMTC's earlier contract to supply iron ore for five years to Japanese firms had expired on March 31, 2011 and was pending as price negotiations had not taken place.

India, the third-largest global exporter of iron ore, had shipped 97.64 MT iron ore in the 2010-11, down from 117.3 MT in 2009-10.


Japanese firms can offer technology to India and collaborate: Yoshihiko Noda - The Economic Times

*Despite stalled reforms, FDI inflows rise 34% in 2011-12 
A number of big-ticket deals, less negativity at the beginning of the year led to the increase *


While the government reels under severe criticism for not taking adequate measures to open a few sectors to foreign direct investment (FDI), hurting the sentiment of foreign investors, the inflow into the country in the last financial year belies these comments.

In 2011-12, FDI rose 34.4 per cent to $46.84 billion, compared with $34.84 billion in 2010-11 and $37.74 billion in 2009-10, according to data from the Department of Industrial Policy and Promotion.

Experts say the rise in FDI inflows is due to the fact that India remains a preferred investment destination, but this trend may not continue for long and moderation may take place this financial year. This is because there was less negative news from across the globe at the beginning of the previous financial year, compared to the current one.


The rise in FDI equity inflows in the previous financial year, compared to the one earlier, was because of some big-ticket deals, especially in the chemical and oil & gas segments. Besides, strategic and financial investors continue to evaluate and explore opportunities in both greenfield and brownfield sectors,&#8221; said Akash Gupta, executive director (regulatory services), PricewaterhouseCoopers. He, however, added the momentum might not continue, as currently, the global economic environment remained subdued and uncertain, and capital was scarce.

&#8220;Due to limited availability of long-term capital, interest rates have peaked and inflation remains at an all-time high. Under such circumstances, attracting foreign investment for any country remains a challenge. Investors would not want to commit large capital investments. They would, instead, tend to park these in asset classes with low-risk sectors,&#8221; Gupta said.

N R Bhanumurthy, economist, National Institute of Public Finance and Policy, said, &#8220;It is true FDI inflows have seen a tremendous rise in the last financial year. This is one indicator that still supports the argument that the macro fundamentals in India are strong, despite a so-called &#8216;policy paralysis&#8217;. In other words, India&#8217;s long-term outlook is strong, though in the short term, there is some erosion of confidence, which is visible in the outflow of short-term foreign capital. The first half of 2011-12 was much better compared to the second, when all the negative factors had smoothened FDI inflows to some extent.&#8221;

He added 2011-12 had started on a positive note, with many agencies forecasting a growth of about nine per cent. The Union Budget had also proposed to achieve a better fiscal deficit than that targeted by the 13th Finance Commission.

&#8220;Going forward, India may not attract as much FDI as that in FY12 because of the worsening crisis in the euro zone, the subdued investor sentiment and the decision to relook at Mauritius as the biggest source of FDI. Besides, recent decisions on tax laws in the Budget would hamper investor sentiment in the short term,&#8221; he said.

Experts said this year, the government would focus on attracting foreign institutional investors to arrest the depreciation of the rupee against the dollar, due to which FDI equity inflows might not get the necessary push, unless large-scale reforms in multi-brand retail and aviation take place.

Rajiv Kumar of the Federation of Indian Chambers of Commerce and Industry said while standalone FDI inflows were increasing, capital inflows were not as robust. He also pointed to the decline in the share of foreign direct investment, as a proportion of gross fixed capital formation (GFCF). The ratio of FDI to GFCF stood at about three per cent in 2003-04, which rose to 10 per cent in 2008-09. It stood at about 5.9 per cent in 2010-11. However, in 2011-12, the ratio rose to 12.43 per cent.

According to Ved Jain, chairman of the Associated Chambers of Commerce and Industry&#8217;s national council on direct taxes, about 56 per cent of foreign investment into India comes from Mauritius, Singapore and Cyprus. This could be severely hit, he said.


----------



## shuttler

*India petrol hike fails to lift rupee; diesel eyed*
Thu May 24, 2012 1:57am EDT




> "Since the US dollar is gaining strength against the major counterparts like euro, we can see rupee weakening further. We expect a 1-3 months range of *54-57 with overall weakening bias in rupee*," Abhishek Goenka, CEO of India Forex Advisors, wrote in a note on Thursday.





> *Economists* have been downgrading their growth forecasts for Asia's third-largest economy. Standard Chartered now expects India to report annual growth in the *March quarter slowed to 6 per cent, from 6.1 per cent in the previous quarter and below earlier expectations of an improvement to 6.5 or 7 per cent.*



These *economists* are not qualified for the high economic standards of pdf!

India petrol hike fails to lift rupee; diesel eyed | Reuters


----------



## dearone4u_22

New push for FDI in multi-brand retail & aviation soon - CNBC-TV18 -

Capital outflow main reason for rupee fall: Expert

Name of the game is politics.....This is nothing but an arm twisiting by West to get the FDI proposal passed without debating or discussion......... PPl here have to learn a lot about Politics and Economic vultures....
This why I respect our RBI .......They are the sole body responsible 4 Indian economy is not in control of west.....
THey have been Preventing Lot of Hot money Entering into system Coz they know West will use this Hot money As leverage to armtwist Political And Economic reforms to their Advantage .....
Our media is creating Undue hysteria LIke Post lehman crash to get thing done without even thinking of its effect....

For Indian on PDF Rest back and watch Chinese and pakistani gone wild...


----------



## boxer_B

Rupee recovers from record low, up 14 paise against dollar - The Times of India



> MUMBAI: After hitting a record low of Rs 56.38 against the US dollar during the day, the rupee recovered 14 paise from Wednesday's closing level of 56 in the late afternoon trade.
> 
> It strengthened to trade at 55.86 against the American currency on the Interbank Foreign Exchange market in pre-close trade on Thursday on selling of the dollar by banks and exporters.
> 
> Forex dealers said that besides the selling of dollars by some state-owned banks and exporters, rebound in the stock market, and steps taken by the Reserve Bank, helped the rupee recover from an all-time low.
> 
> In highly volatile movements, the rupee had plunged against the dollar to a historic low of 56.38 in late morning trade today against the Wednesday's close of Rs 56.
> 
> Meanwhile, the 30-share BSE Sensex, regained the psychological 16,000 points level by surging 276.49 points at 16,224.59 in pre-close trade.


----------



## cloud_9

laman12345 said:


> tell me which countries
> 
> * Only India Rupee is Historically Record Low!*



What I wanted to say 


> BRICS peers *Brazil and South Africa have seen their currencies fall by 15.38 per cent and 10.61 per cent*, respectively, against the dollar since March 1.





> Despite a *10.57 per cent fall since March 1*, the Indian rupee is not the worst-performing currency vis-à-vis the dollar.Among the Asian currencies, the rupee is clearly the worst-performer. It was the biggest loser in *2011-12 as well, depreciating by 12.37 per cent*.



What the Chinese member thought I was saying 


> India Rupee is not at a record Low!











P.S -Well the Rupee may fall further to even 58 mark...so be happy and enjoy the moment

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cloud_9

Bharti Airtel acquires 49% stake in Qualcomm's 4G broadband venture


> NEW DELHI: India's largest telecom company Bharti Airtel on Thursday said it had acquired 49% in Qualcomm's broadband wireless entities for around Rs 924 crore ($ 165 million) and would completely own the venture within the next two years.
> 
> Bharti Airtel acquired 26% equity from Global Holding Corporation and Tulip Telecom Limited and the balance through fresh shares. The stakeholders had bought equity for about $ 58 million immediately after the US-based chipmaker bought fourth-generation (4G) licences in 2010 in a government auction for $ 1 billion.
> 
> Bharti Airtel did not reveal the amount it would give to buy the remaining equity from Qualcomm to assume complete ownership of the India broadband venture by 2014-end.
> 
> With the acquisition, Bharti Airtel would extend its high-speed wireless data services to eight telecom zones including Haryana, Kerala and key circles like Delhi and Mumbai. Bharti had purchased telecoms licences for Kolkata, Karnataka, Punjab and Maharashtra in a government auction two years ago for Rs 3314.36 crore but lost out on acquiring metro circles.



Cabinet set to okay national portability, end of roaming


> NEW DELHI: The government is set to pave the way for an end to mobile roaming within the country and usher in a country-wide number portability scheme along with faster broadband speed proposed in the New Telecom Policy.
> 
> The Union Cabinet is scheduled to discuss the New Telecom Policy, which will replace a 13-year-old statement, along with a unified licence regime for all telecom services. The unified and class licences proposed by the telecom regulator along with migration of existing ones is different from what the government had planned to do in 2003.
> 
> With the Communications Convergence Bill having lapsed, the government has now decided to keep broadcast services out of the ambit of the proposed unified licence regime. It may, however, come into conflict with the New Telecom Policy's proposal for a one nation-one licence plan.
> 
> But the industry, which is seeking a lower spectrum fee, is watching the New Telecom Policy keenly as it has suggested a simpler licensing regime along with new tools such as spectrum polling and sharing and even permitting trading at a later stage.
> 
> For customers, *the new policy will mean that they do not have to shell out a higher amount on roaming charges, although tariffs have come down significantly over the last few years. In addition, it would soon be possible for subscribers to retain their mobile numbers even if they relocate to another city. *
> 
> *The biggest change will be a sharp increase in broadband connectivity as the government plans to set the minimum speed at 2 mbps compared to the existing 256 kbps.* The plan is to move into higher gear from 2015.
> 
> There may be some bad news in store for foreign telecom equipment manufacturers as the government intends to provide preference to domestically manufactured goods. While the prescription may help develop local manufacturing facilities , the move comes at a time when India is under pressure from the US on local content requirements in renewable energy projects.



Mahindra & Mahindra taps Korean arm to crack China


> Mahindra & Mahindra is finding it tough to exorcise the ghosts of failed Chinese ownership at its South Korean car unit Ssangyong as it looks to push the brand into China's auto market, the world's largest.
> 
> At the same time, the car, tractor and truck maker, the core part of the Rs 80,000 crore diversified Mahindra Group, will take its own rugged sport utility vehicles (SUVs) elsewhere, to emerging markets such as Brazil and South Africa - though it is developing engines to be used across both brands.
> 
> Mahindra's muscular jeeps have for decades been a favourite in India's rural hinterland, and its tractors work fields from Arizona to Zimbabwe. Cracking the Chinese market with Ssangyong would mark the next frontier for a company that has used booming domestic growth to fuel its global ambitions.
> 
> "China is a high priority for Ssangyong, but not for Mahindra," said Pawan Goenka, president of Mahindra's automotive and farm equipment sectors and chairman of Ssangyong, which the Indian company bought for $460 million in March last year.
> 
> Ssangyong Motor Co, which trails far behind Korean rivals Hyundai Motor and Kia Motors but is popular in Russia, was close to bankruptcy under its Chinese owners SAIC Motor Corp when Mahindra stepped in to buy a 70% stake.
> 
> The Indian firm started importing Ssangyong cars into China late last year, but has had "limited success" in a market that is slowing and which regards Ssangyong as a premium brand, Goenka said in an interview at Mahindra's headquarters in central Mumbai.
> 
> "An important hurdle we faced was the 'ghost of the past' at Ssangyong. They were clearly badly bitten by SAIC."
> 
> "It's said that SAIC did not do justice to Ssangyong. And there's an apprehension, a feeling, a concern that we may be a repeat of the same. To remove that concern has taken time. And I can't say it's gone 100%," he added. "That has been a little harder than we thought.
> 
> Goenka declined to say how many cars Ssangyong sold in China, but said the total lagged expectations. "The ramp-up has not been as we'd expected," he said. "If Ssangyong was a very strong brand in China, then clearly the market slowdown would not have affected us as it has."
> 
> "There is an action plan that includes brand building and pricing and what kind of product tinkering we do; whether there is a specific requirement of product the Chinese customer would want," he said.
> 
> The Ssangyong project is a career-defining initiative for Goenka, who spent 14 years at General Motors before joining Mahindra almost two decades ago.
> 
> Ssangyong, which makes the Korando and Rexton SUVs and the Chairman luxury marque, sold 114,000 vehicles in the year to end-March, exporting two-thirds of its production. Goenka expects sales to increase to 125,000 cars this year, and has set a target of 160,000 for 2013.
> 
> He said plant capacity could probably be increased to 180,000-200,000 vehicles at minimal extra cost. "It will take us to 2014 until we sweat the assets fully. That's very important," he said, noting depreciation as a part of Ssangyong's revenue was above the industry norm as the assets are under-utilised.
> 
> Ssangyong made a loss of around $80 million in 2011, three times bigger than its 2010 loss, but it was offset by unlocking working capital tied up in the company.
> 
> "As of now we have no plans (to take Mahindra to China)," said Goenka. "We are entering China through Ssangyong. Once that is successful, then we will evaluate whether it makes sense to bring Mahindra products there.
> 
> "Once the volume picks up, and we reach a certain economic level, then we will look at manufacturing in China," he said, adding that all new vehicle platforms will be shared by Ssangyong and Mahindra cars. "Together we are developing next-generation transmissions, which is a fairly expensive program that neither Mahindra nor Ssangyong could justify doing on their own."
> 
> BRAZIL IN FOCUS
> 
> With a shipment of 600 jeeps to the former Yugoslavia in 1969, Mahindra became India's first car exporter. In market value, Mahindra & Mahindra is about half the size of Tata Motors, which owns the Jaguar and Land Rover brands. Today, Mahindra and its subsidiaries sell more than a quarter of their passenger car and commercial vehicles outside India.
> 
> The auto unit - which contributed around two-thirds of Mahindra Group revenue in the year to March 2011, and 86% of net profit - assembles and sells its own-branded tractors in the United States and Australia, and exports cars and commercial vehicles to Africa, Europe and South America.
> 
> "For Mahindra, Brazil is a big focus market," said Goenka, who plans to take the company's Scorpio jeep and new XUV 500 sport utility to that market soon. Goenka played a major part in developing the popular Scorpio, and drives a white XUV 500.
> 
> One market where Mahindra does not sell its passenger cars is the United States. It was forced to suspend its entry plans by a long-running legal dispute with a former distributor. That was settled in March, and Mahindra, but not Ssangyong, should be heading into the market shortly.
> 
> "We will soon be making our plans known as to what we plan to do in the United States," said Goenka. "The US is turning around, its auto industry is in better shape than many other markets. The love for large SUVs and pick-up trucks is back, which is good for us."
> 
> While Ssangyong won't be part of any planned assault on the US market, the brand last month entered South Africa in conjunction with the Mahindra distribution network there, and could soon use its parent company to enter other markets.
> 
> "We have three distribution companies, in South Africa, Australia, and Italy. They do nothing but sell Mahindra vehicles, so they could sell Ssangyong also," Goenka said.
> 
> India's biggest SUV manufacturer saw its car sales grow 15% in the year to end-March, well ahead of the industry's 2.2% overall growth. In response to rising demand, Goenka said Mahindra will spend around 30 billion rupees on a new 250,000-vehicle factory in India.


----------



## cloud_9

Tata Steel to start coal shipments from Mozambique mines shortly


> CHENNAI, MAY 24: Tata Steel will begin coal shipments from its Benga mines project in Mozambique by the month-end, the company has said in a presentation to analysts.
> 
> *Tata Steel expects to ship 850,000 tonnes of coking coal and 200,000 tonnes of thermal coal in 2012-13. The coal will feed Tata Steels Europe (Corus) operations.*
> 
> Tata Steel has 35 per cent stake in the Benga project. It paid $88.2 million in 2007 for the stake. The rest is held by Riversdale Mining Ltd, which is now almost 100 per cent owned by Rio Tinto, the Australian mining giant. (Tata Steel had a 26.27 per cent stake in Riversdale, which it sold to Rio Tinto last year for Rs 4,942 crore.)
> 
> *The Benga concession has the potential to yield 720 million tonnes of coal*.



Japanese electronics majors thrive in India even as their parents struggle


> NEW DELHI, MAY 24: Japanese companies have been steadily losing ground to more aggressive Asian rivals, particularly Korean firms such as Samsung and LG globally, but their Indian arms have held their own against the Korean onslaught.
> 
> Panasonic Corp and Sony, two leading consumer product majors, recently reported bad financial years on the back of a surging yen, global recession and last year's earthquake in Japan and floods in Thailand, which hit supply of key components. Sony even announced it would shed 10,000 jobs globally, even as it is adding to its headcount in India.
> 
> HEALTHY GROWTH
> 
> Mr Masaru Tamagawa, Managing Director, Sony India, said, Our India business is showing healthy growth. We plan to increase our employee count from the current 3,300 to 3,800 by March 2013.
> 
> Sony India on Tuesday announced sales of Rs 6,313 crore in the fiscal year 2011-12, up 16 per cent from the year ago period. The Indian operations are its sixth largest for Sony globally and the company plans to elevate it to fifth largest by fiscal year 2012-13.
> 
> Unlike its global operations, where Sony has lost money on its television business for eight straight years, the growth for Sony India has come primarily from the Flat Panel TV segment.
> 
> Bravia is the top selling brand in bigger screen sizes, that is, 40 inch onwards. *Sony had the highest market share of 40 per cent in the LED market space in 2010-11, selling 9.5 lakh units*, Mr Tamagawa had recently said.
> 
> Sony India's growth is primarily fuelled by three categories  *Bravia range of televisions, Vaio branded notebooks and compact cameras such as the Cyber-shot range, which contributed 35 per cent, 20 per cent and 15 per cent respectively to the total sales in 2011-12.
> *
> The company plans to increase its sales channel to 12,200 outlets by the end of this financial year 2012-13, from the current 10,400. Sony India plans to pump in an investment of Rs 450 crore in 2012-13 for brand promotion. The company had invested Rs 360 crore in 2011-12 for branding and marketing.
> 
> DIFFERENT STORY
> 
> Panasonic India, too, has a different story to tell from its parent. The Indian arm, growing from a small base, clocked 72 per cent growth in the fiscal year ending March 2012.
> 
> The growth has primarily come from air conditioners (ACs) and flat panel televisions, says Mr Manish Sharma, Managing Director, Consumer Product Division, Panasonic India.
> 
> *The company has a 12 per cent market share in the AC segment and 8.3 per cent in flat panel televisions.*
> 
> It aims to attain leadership in the AC segment with 25 per cent market share and 15 per cent market share in the flat panel television segment by the end of the current fiscal.
> 
> The increasing importance of India can be gauged by the fact that in 2010, the company had nine branches which has grown to 26 now.
> 
> The company had earlier set aside $300 million for India operations (2010-2015), out of which $200 million is for augmenting manufacturing capacity. In the current fiscal year, the company has a marketing budget of Rs 350-400 crore.
> 
> Panasonic has set up a manufacturing unit, Panasonic Techno Park in Jhajjar, Haryana, with a capacity to manufacture 10,00,000 air conditioners, 4,00,000 washing machines and 25,000 wielding and cutting machines a year. Its completion is envisaged by November 2012.
> 
> RUPEE DEPRECIATION
> 
> The downside to the growth story of the Indian arm has come in the wake of rupee depreciation. Panasonic India has been hit hard by the rupee depreciation. Less than one per cent of the company's production is localised. Our import payables have gone up by 10-12 per cent in the last twelve months forcing us to pass on the burden to the consumers, said Panasonic India's Mr Sharma.
> 
> The company has hiked prices by 6-7 per cent in the last twelve months, besides absorbing 4-5 per cent of the cost. First week of July is likely to see another hike if the rupee depreciation does not stop, he adds.
> 
> The high recall and trust enjoyed by Japanese brands is a major factor. Mr Ashwani Arora, Research Head, Market Xcel, says, *Lot of studies undertaken by MarketXcel in different domains suggest that top of mind association with any Japanese brand in India happens to be trust*. Sony and Panasonic are losing in Japan and other markets as these markets are already entrenched, while the developed economies are fundamentally seeking more advanced products.
> 
> He said Korean giants such as Samsung and LG have been gaining market share globally as they were always eyeing the mass market with a wider product range, while the Japanese have only just begun.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## laman12345

India 

High Debt
High Inflation
High Unemployment
High trade deficit
High fiscal deficit

Rupee historically record Low

What's wrong?


----------



## Aramsogo

Wow, 13% growth. LOL.



Bombay said:


> *GDP set to jump fourfold to $4.5 trillion by 2020: Edelweiss*
> 
> GDP set to jump fourfold to $4.5 trillion by 2020: Edelweiss- Indicators-Economy-News-The Economic Times
> 
> The economy is set to grow four times over the next ten years to a hefty Rs 205 trillion from Rs 53 trillion in the last fiscal, says a report.
> 
> "Driven by a nominal annual growth rate of 13 per cent, GDP is set to quadruple over the next ten years and the country is likely to be a Rs 205-trillion (USD 4.5 trillion) economy by 2020," financial services company Edelweiss Capital said in its report--'India 2020: Seeing, Beyond,' which was released here today.
> 
> The report focuses on three super themes--financial services, private domestic consumption and physical infrastructure.
> 
> According to the report, gross domestic savings would grow by 3.8 times from Rs 19 trillion in FY09 to Rs 72 trillion in FY20.
> 
> "Over the next 10 years, the incremental financial savings (Rs 172 trillion) will equal four times the total financial services over the past 40 years," it said.
> 
> The report has forecast that domestic consumption expenditure is set to triple from Rs 30 trillion in FY09 to Rs 113 trillion in FY20.
> 
> "There will be a movement from essential items of consumption such as food, clothing and footwear, among others, to discretionary items and economic enablers such as healthcare, education, recreation, amongst others," the Edelweiss report said.
> 
> Investment in infrastructure is also set to witness a threefold increase from Rs 21 trillion during the 11th Plan (FY2008-12) to Rs 62 trillion between FY10 and FY 20, the report said.
> 
> The report has also said a massive growth is expected over several sectors such as banking, broking, asset management, life insurance, domestic pharma and healthcare, media and entertainment, education, premium urban housing and organised retail sector.


----------



## shuttler

cloud_9 said:


> Tata Steel to start coal shipments from Mozambique mines shortly
> 
> Japanese electronics majors thrive in India even as their parents struggle



Tata is helping to earn fx in their european plant. I dont know if they are operating in profit. They are earning euros and euros are weak against usd as well.

Regarding the Japanese electronics that are selling well in india. It is nothing to brag about as these are imports that you have to pay for presumably in usd or yen and it only widens your trade account deficit.


----------



## laman12345

*Tata Steel profit falls 90%*

TATA Steel, India&#8217;s biggest producer, has reported a 90% drop in fourth-quarter profit as an escalating debt crisis lowered demand and prices in the steel maker&#8217;s largest market.

BusinessDay - Tata Steel profit falls 90%

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## russellpeters

shuttler said:


> Tata is helping to earn fx in their european plant. I dont know if they are operating in profit. They are earning euros and euros are weak against usd as well.
> 
> Regarding the Japanese electronics that are selling well in india. It is nothing to brag about as these are imports that you have to pay for presumably in usd or yen and it only widens your trade account deficit.



idk why people see only one side of the story.

it also means that there is demand and purchasing power, and sectors where electronics are used well, as well as big consumer market. consider a country that exports nothing and imports nothing. it has zero trade deficit. therefore deficit should not be the only consideration , isn't it ?


----------



## IndoUS

laman12345 said:


> *Tata Steel profit falls 90%*
> 
> TATA Steel, India&#8217;s biggest producer, has reported a 90% drop in fourth-quarter profit as an escalating debt crisis lowered demand and prices in the steel maker&#8217;s largest market.
> 
> BusinessDay - Tata Steel profit falls 90%



IF you are going to copy and paste from the article at least don't edit it to give the wrong impression. 

TATA Steel, India&#8217;s biggest producer, has reported a 90% drop in fourth-quarter profit as an escalating debt crisis *in Europe* lowered demand and prices in the steel maker&#8217;s largest market.

please don't edit out part.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## laman12345

*India&#8217;s trade deficit to increase sharply by over 40 per cent to USD 262 billion in 2012*

In 2011-12 fiscal, India&#8217;s merchandise imports totalled USD 488 billion against exports of USD 303 billion, leaving a trade gap of USD 185 billion. 

http://www.defence.pk/forums/indian-defence/27787-indian-economy-news-updates-187.html


comments: India&#8217;s huge trade deficit must be controlled or it will destroy India soon


----------



## russellpeters

laman12345 said:


> *India&#8217;s trade deficit to increase sharply by over 40 per cent to USD 262 billion in 2012*
> 
> In 2011-12 fiscal, India&#8217;s merchandise imports totalled USD 488 billion against exports of USD 303 billion, leaving a trade gap of USD 185 billion.
> 
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/indian-defence/27787-indian-economy-news-updates-187.html
> 
> 
> comments: India&#8217;s huge trade deficit must be controlled or it will destroy India soon



i am so happy that we have neighbours like the Pakistanis and the chinese. always concerned about our economy. such nice neighours are difficult to find these days...


----------



## Great Sachin

laman12345 said:


> India
> 
> High Debt
> High Inflation
> High Unemployment
> High trade deficit
> High fiscal deficit
> 
> Rupee historically record Low
> 
> What's wrong?



Nothing wrong buddy...this is all short term fall....long term growth is intact....
If you see Chinese economy... is also on its 3 years low....I will not say "What's wrong?"

Economy is taking one step back to launch itself for new heights...


----------



## laman12345

Great Sachin said:


> Nothing wrong buddy...this is all short term fall....long term growth is intact....
> If you see Chinese economy... is also on its 3 years low....I will not say "What's wrong?"
> 
> Economy is taking one step back to launch itself for new heights...



sorry you are wrong 

*China*

China GDP still 8% or above
Huge trade Surplus
Low unemployment rate
Low Debt
Low Inflation


Renminbi historically record High

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## solidstate

laman12345 said:


> sorry you are wrong
> 
> *China*
> 
> Huge trade Surplus
> *Low Debt
> Low Inflation*
> 
> Renminbi historically record High



seriouslyyy????????????????


----------



## laman12345

solidstate said:


> seriouslyyy????????????????



jealous?

it's data from IMF, World Bank and US CIA

*China tax income over 1 trillion in 2011 (Historical High). almost more than USA

China has got too much money in hands *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

rupee rallies and recovers some of the losing grounds against the dollar this morning. Ouch the exporters and the likes are firing with their dollar bullets! It records a high of 56.081 and a low of 55.531 to the dollar Now lingering at 55.7! Let's see how much the RBI consumes their stock in saving their currency. But on rupee forward, it is still bearish on it's recovery!


----------



## Great Sachin

laman12345 said:


> sorry you are wrong
> 
> *China*
> 
> Huge trade Surplus
> Low Debt
> Low Inflation
> 
> Renminbi historically record High



You guys to much involve in India...Please look in your country also sometime...
Economists see China's economy slowing down further - Channel NewsAsia
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/05/25/business/global/chinas-once-hot-economy-is-turning-cold.html

I can add 1000 more...but I dont care of Chinese economy like you


----------



## shuttler

laman12345 said:


> jealous?
> 
> data from IMF, World Bank and US CIA
> 
> *China 2011 tax income over 1 trillion in 2011 (Historical High). almost more than USA
> 
> China has got too much money *



A strong dollar improves our Balance Sheet but a strong RMB discourages our export.



laman12345 said:


> sorry you are wrong
> 
> *China*
> 
> China GDP still 8% or above
> Huge trade Surplus
> Low unemployment rate
> Low Debt
> Low Inflation
> Renminbi historically record High



we have plenty of options to maintain the gdp growth! definitely!


----------



## laman12345

Great Sachin said:


> You guys to much involve in India...Please look in your country also sometime...
> Economists see China's economy slowing down further - Channel NewsAsia
> http://www.nytimes.com/2012/05/25/business/global/chinas-once-hot-economy-is-turning-cold.html
> 
> I can add 1000 more...but I dont care of Chinese economy like you



hey this is India Econ thread. don't talk china please. anyway, China GDP is still over 8% and higher than gov target. it's just a great performance in Europe crisis. Don't worry about China. you should fix your country problems quickly. 

1. India GDP sharly slowing & far below gov target
2. Very high trade deficit
3. Very high debt
4. Very high Inflation
5. Very high unemployment
6. Rupee historically record Low


----------



## cloud_9

shuttler said:


> Tata is helping to earn fx in their european plant. I dont know if they are operating in profit. They are earning euros and euros are weak against usd as well.
> 
> Regarding the Japanese electronics that are selling well in india. It is nothing to brag about as these are imports that you have to pay for presumably in usd or yen and it only widens your trade account deficit.


Seriously dude....this thread is to post Economic News which I did.I'm not here to brag or compete with anyone.....stop trying to act smart.



Keep posting.............


P.S - @ the recent invasion


----------



## Great Sachin

laman12345 said:


> hey this is India Econ thread. don't talk china please. anyway, China GDP is still over 8% and higher than gov target. it's just a great performance in Europe crisis. Don't worry about China. you should fix your country problems quickly.
> 
> 1. India GDP sharly slowing & far below gov target
> 2. Very high trade deficit
> 3. Very high debt
> 4. Very high Inflation
> 5. Very high unemployment
> 6. Rupee historically record Low



Why should I worry for Indian Economy.....since you are here to worry for it....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cloud_9

Diesel subsidy is way too high in India


> In the wake of the recent increase in petrol prices and India's looming fiscal deficit situation, it is important to understand why diesel prices should also be revised upwards.
> 
> For several decades, India has been subsidising the price of diesel. But in recent years, both the global environment and the Indian economic scene have undergone substantial changes.
> 
> Despite this, many economic policies, such as the heavy subsidy on diesel prices, have remained unaltered over the period; this needs serious reconsideration.
> 
> For instance, in the last six years, the average growth rate of crude oil prices (based on the Indian basket) has been at 13.5 per cent.
> 
> During the same period, however, the average value of diesel under-recoveries, as a percentage of fiscal deficit, stood at 14.6 per cent!
> 
> Similarly, between 2009 and 2010, when global oil prices fell by more than 21 percentage points, diesel under-recoveries as a percentage of fiscal deficit fell only by 13 percentage points.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is wrong in subsidising diesel?
> 
> It is vital to understand that subsidies are associated with two important (negative) economic fallouts, besides many others.
> 
> WHY IT IS WRONG
> 
> First, a subsidy of any kind involves a disincentive to use the subsidised good or service efficiently as they have been obtained cheap.
> 
> Second, the government can finance a subsidy only by expanding its fiscal deficits. In the process, scarce resources are transferred from a private party (tax-payers) to the government.
> 
> It is well documented that owing to the absence of a profit motive in government spending, such resource transfers leads to decreased productivity.
> 
> ACKNOWLEDGING THE REALITY
> 
> Revision in diesel prices, no doubt, would entail temporary displeasure, and resistance from the pubic and political parties. But it would only help the country's cause to keep political interest aside, and focus on the economic benefits.
> 
> In the name of shielding the economy from fuel price volatility, the government is exposing future generations to tougher times. It is time people realise this fact.
> 
> The Government may also want to look back at the heavily resisted policy shifts in the 1990s that has created a slew of positive changes in the Indian economy.


----------



## SpArK

*Jammu And Kashmir can earn Rs1 lakh crore on power generation&#8217;
*



Srinagar, May 26: Shakeel Qalander, former president Federation Chamber of Industries Kashmir (FCIK), today said that J&K has a potential to develop into a vibrant and self sustaining economy. 

He said in spite of having a rich resource base &#8220;we have not been able to utilize it effectively and as a result our state is lagging behind other states of the country.&#8221; 

Qalander said the state has huge potential of generating electricity and if utilized properly J&K can earn more than 1,00,000 crore annually from this resource. 
He said that generating electricity can fuel socio-economic growth in the state by contributing greatly in the infrastructure development and industrialization.

Qalander highlighted the importance of Handicrafts and Tourism in Kashmir economy and added that the Kashmiri crafts are world renowned and if marketed properly can bring in prosperity at the grass root levels. 
Qalandar was speaking at the valedictory function of a weeklong interaction programme between the students of US-based Syracuse University and Kashmir University&#8217;s Business School.
The programme was organized by the Business School in collaboration with Department of Students Welfare, University of Kashmir

During the programme students of Syracuse University were exposed to the heritage, Culture, History & Economy of Kashmir. 
Qalandar emphasized that concrete steps need to be taken to exploit the mineral wealth of the state, as the state is rich in Lime, Marble, Granite and Sapphire. 

While addressing the students Qalander advised them to think positively and seriously about the socio-economic development of the state and encouraged students to take up entrepreneurship as the state offers huge opportunities in the areas of Agriculture, Horticulture, Animal Husbandry etc.
Prof. Shabir A Bhat appreciated the role of Qalander for &#8220;tirelessly working for Industrial Fraternity and the Economic Development of the state.&#8221;K can earn Rs1 lakh crore on power generation&#8217;



JK can earn Rs1 lakh crore on power generation Lastupdate:- Sun, 27 May 2012 18:30:00 GMT GreaterKashmir.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

*Govt to take up 32 FDI proposals this week
​*

New Delhi: The government is likely to decide this week on 32 foreign direct investment (FDI) proposals, including those of Sesa Goa and Mahindra and Mahindra.

"The 177th meeting of the Foreign Investment Promotion Board (FIPB) is scheduled to be held on Friday, June 1...," the Finance Ministry said.

As per the agenda paper of the meeting, 19 applications have fresh proposals including that of Sesa Goa, Pfizer and M&M. Three are those requests on which decisions were deferred in the earlier FIPB meetings and five are amended proposals.

FDI request of G4S Secure Solutions, decision on which have been deferred in the previous meetings of the FIPB, is also on the agenda.

India allows FDI in most of the sectors through automatic route, barring in certain sensitive segments like telecom and defence, where FIPB clearance is required.

*The country received USD 8.1 billion in FDI in March, the highest ever monthly inflows. Cumulative FDI inflows for the fiscal 2011-12 amounted to USD 36.50 billion.*

While inbound FDI is on the rise, Indian corporates too have been increasing their investments in foreign countries.

According to the latest RBI data, Indian companies invested USD 2.67 billion in different countries in April.

With an aim at increasing FDI inflows, the government has been easing and streamlining the procedure for foreign investment *and also recently allowed FIIs to invest up to 23 percent in commodity exchanges through automatic route.*

FIPB is headed by Economic Affairs Secretary R Gopalan. 


Govt to take up 32 FDI proposals this week

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## laman12345

*Big Loss, Strikes Air India faces possible shutdown*

&#8226; The national carrier is operating on an unviable business model. It continues to stay in the air because it is being funded by taxpayer money.


Air India faces possible shutdown, says new report
Air India losing Rs 10 crore each day: Ajit Singh

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cloud_9

Trade ties with India growing at steady pace: Indonesian Ambassador


> The Indonesian Ambassador, Andi M. Ghalib said here on Saturday that the trade ties between his country and India were growing at a steady pace and could reach $45 billion mark by 2015.
> 
> I hope that the volume of business between the two countries would reach $45 billion by 2015, the Ambassador who had come here for an event told mediapersons.
> 
> The volume of trade between the two countries last year was about $14 billion.
> 
> Mr. Ghalib said that an indication of the warm ties between the two countries came when the Indonesian President was invited to be the chief guest at the Republic Day parade two years back.
> 
> He said a lot of work was done to encourage Hinduism in his country and pointed out that Indonesias national airline is known as Garuda Airlines.
> 
> The Ambassador said that more than 30 MoUs had been signed between India and Indonesia against only five to seven MoUs signed by other countries.
> 
> He said that the economic growth rate of both India and Indonesia was almost similar.



SAIL inks JV pact with Burn Standard


> *Steel Authority of India Limited (SAIL), on Friday, signed a joint venture agreement with Burn Standard Company Limited (BSCL), a unit under Indian Railways, for setting up a wagon components manufacturing facility at Jellingham in West Bengal's Purba Medinipore district*.
> 
> SAIL Chairman C. S. Verma told reporters that the outlay on this unit would be about Rs.200 crore. Given the state's supportive and positive environment, SAIL, however, was keen to increase its investments here.
> 
> SPECIAL STEEL UNIT
> 
> It would like to set up a s*pecial steel unit in West Bengal, where it already has investments of over Rs.20,000 crore under implementation. The joint venture unit would have a capacity to produce 10,000 bogies and 10,000 couplers per annum.*
> 
> The agreement for the new joint venture was signed in the presence of Chief Minister Mamata Banerjee, Railways Minister Mukul Roy, the SAIL Chairman and Railway Board Member (Mechanical) Keshav Chandra.
> 
> Ms. Banerjee urged that the joint venture's implementation schedule be advanced by a year to 2013, as it would lead to the area's overall development. She said that she had announced the project in her 2010 budget speech and Railways had assured annual offtake for 5,000 units.
> 
> It is praiseworthy that SAIL is investing Rs. 21,000 crore in Durgapur and Burnpur, she said.
> 
> She also said that all the RAIL projects announced for West Bengal were progressing well.  This should silence the Doubting Thomases, she said.
> 
> Mr. Chandra said that the project assumed special significance considering the fact that bogies and couplers were in short supply.
> 
> Mr. Verma said that SAIL was keen to explore the opportunity to set up a special steel unit in Kulti near Asansol in West Bengal which would make high-end applications.
> 
> MODERNISATION
> 
> SAIL will take its hot metal capacity to 19 million tonnes by March 2013 from 14 million tonnes, as its massive modernisation programme makes headway.
> 
> Mr. Verma said the Rs.72,000-crore modernisation programme was a unique one. He said orders had been placed for Rs.58,000 crore.
> 
> To a query on delays in the modernisation plan, he said, It was a unique programme and expectations have been high.
> 
> He said the implementation of the 2.5-million tonne greenfield project at Burnpur (the erstwhile Indian Iron and Steel Plant) had run into some delays but would now get implemented in an integrated manner by March 2013 (instead of June 2012), at an investment of Rs.16,000 crore. This is the timeline for the completion of the Rs.3,000 crore modernisation programme of Durgapur steel plant also.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cloud_9

India to pay $13 for gas through TAPI pipeline


> India will pay $13 per unit for buying natural gas through the much-celebrated TAPI gas pipeline and will take indirect responsibility for safe transit of the fuel through high security risk areas in Afghanistan and Pakistan.
> 
> India on May 23 signed agreement to buy natural gas from Turkmenistan at a rate equivalent to 55 per cent of crude oil price which, at $100 a barrel, translates into $9.17 per million British thermal unit, sources privy to the development said.
> 
> After adding transit fee and transportation charges, the gas through Turkmenistan-Afghanistan-Pakistan-India (TAPI) line would cost $12.99 per mmBtu at Indian border, three times the price paid to ONGC and Reliance Industries for producing natural gas from domestic fields, they said.
> 
> The rate agreed to flies in the face of oil ministry which has been stonewalling any increase in price to be paid to domestic producers arguing that a higher gas price would lead to an increase in power tariff and cost of fertiliser, thereby entailing higher government subsidy outgo, they added.
> 
> Besides the higher price, India has also in the Gas Sales and Purchase Agreement (GSPA) signed in Caspian Sea resort of Avaza, Turkmenistan agreed to take delivery of natural gas at Turkmen-Aghan border.
> 
> GAIL India, which signed the GSPA, will then entrust the delivery of the gas to a consortium which will operate the TAPI pipeline, they said, adding that GAIL will be a prominent member of the consortium building and operating the 1,680-km line.
> 
> Sources said GAIL will pay Turkmengaz, the national oil company of Turkmenistan, on delivery of gas at Turkmen-Afghan border. Thereafter, the consortium which will have GAIL as partner, will take responsibility for transit of the gas through Afghanistan - one of the top high security risk countries in the world, and terrorism hotbed Pakistan.



PM's Myanmar visit: Deeper energy ties to top trade agenda


> NEW DELHI, MAY 27: The Prime Minister, Dr Manmohan Singh, today said India and Myanmar would explore new initiatives and define a roadmap to further boost bilateral ties with focus on trade, investment and connectivity as he begins a three-day visit to that country.
> 
> Pointing out that India attaches the highest importance to its relations with Myanmar, a close friend and neighbour, Dr Singh said in a statement shortly before his departure for Nay Pyi Taw, Myanmars new capital, that recent years have witnessed significant strengthening and expansion of our bilateral relations.
> 
> He added that his coming visit will provide an opportunity to review the progress in implementation of decisions taken during the highly successful visit of Myanmar President, Mr Thein Sein, to India in October last year.
> 
> We will also consider new initiatives and define a roadmap for the further development of our cooperation in the years ahead, said Dr Singh who will be the first Indian Prime Minister to visit Myanmar in quarter of a century since Rajiv Gandhis trip to that country in December, 1987.
> 
> The Prime Minister, who will hold talks with Mr Sein tomorrow at Nay Pyi Taw, said that during his visit to Myanmar he hopes to focus on stronger trade and investment links, development of border areas, improving connectivity between our two countries and building capacity and human resources.
> 
> We also hope to sign a number of agreements and MoUs to further strengthen our bilateral cooperation in these areas, besides promoting peopletopeople contacts, Dr Singh said.
> 
> Pacts may cover energy, IT
> 
> High on Dr Singhs agenda of talks with the Myanmar President, a former army general heading a quasi-civilian government, will be deepening ties in energy, security, connectivity, trade and information technology.
> 
> The *high-points among the slew of agreements will be the ones relating to an offshore gas block awarded to private Indian company Jubilant Energy in global competition and a passenger bus service between Imphal and Mandalay, Myanmar's second largest city after Yangon.
> 
> India will be flagging its interests in getting more opportunities in both offshore and onshore energy sources in Myanmar. GAIL and OVL already have minority stakes in energy sector from where the gas is being transported to China.*
> 
> India expects that the visit of the Prime Minister, who will be accompanied by his wife Ms Gursharan Kaur and the External Affairs Minister, Mr S.M. Krishna, will take bilateral relations to a new level given the new political environment in Myanmar which has seen remarkable political reforms that have seen that country emerging from decades of diplomatic isolation.
> 
> The Prime Ministers engagements include a public address on India and Myanmar: A Partnership for Progress and Regional Development where the leading thinktanks of Myanmar and the business captains of the two countries will be present.
> 
> Reflecting the importance of the economic content of the bilateral relations, a group of captains Indian business and industries representing energy, telecom, IT, steel and agriculture sectors will be in Myanmar during Singhs visit.
> 
> As the gateway to South East Asia, Myanmar has been of considerable strategic significance to India and central to its Look East policy, given its energy reserves, and 1,640 km border with insurgencyhit four northeastern states  Mizoram, Nagaland, Manipur and Arunachal Pradesh.





Hey guys what is this pinged thingy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## laman12345

*India Record FDI outflows ring alarm bells*

Compared to FDI repatriation (also termed as FDI debit) of a few million dollars between 2000 and 2008, this figure jumped to $3.1 billion in 2009 and further to $10.7 billion in 2011, a report by global financial powerhouse Nomura said. 

Outward flows are bad news for a country that this week saw its rupee currency hit a new record low as investors worry about its hefty fiscal and current account shortfalls, slowing economic growth and policy gridlock

Foreign cos pulling more money out of India - Nomura | Reuters
*

(FDI debit) Total inflows - Total outflows = -$10.7 billions in 2011*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ignited Mind

*Centre eyes Bihar CM Nitish's free bicycle scheme​*
Rampur: The daily trip to high school was expensive, long and eventually, too much for Indian teenager Nahid Farzana, who decided she was going to drop out. Then, the state government gave her a bicycle.
Two years later, she is about to graduate from high school and wants to be a teacher.
Bihar has been so successful at keeping teenage girls in school, the bike giveaways have spread to neighboring states. Now the Indian government wants to expand it across the country in hopes it might help improve female literacy.






Before starting the program in 2007, officials in Bihar, one of India's poorest and least developed states, despaired over how to educate the state's females, whose literacy rate of 53 per cent is more than 20 points below that of its males.
"We found that the high school dropout rate soared when girls reached the ninth grade. This was primarily because there are fewer high schools and girls had to travel longer distances to get to school," said Anjani Kumar Singh, Bihar's principal secretary overseeing education.
Poor families could not spare the money for transport, or were reluctant to let girls travel so far away, fearing for their safety.
The programme was an instant success, with the number of girls registered in the ninth grade in Bihar's state schools more than tripling in four years, from 175,000 to 600,000.
"The results are remarkable. The school dropout rate for girls has plunged," says Singh.
In her crisply starched blue tunic uniform and white scarf, Farzana appears a carefree teenager, proud to have made it into the tenth grade. But she almost did not make it.
Her daily bus fare of Rs 15 to the new high school 6 kilometers from their home in Rampur Singhara village was an additional burden her father, a car mechanic, could not afford.
"I wouldn't have been able to keep Farzana in school for long," said Mohammed Shiraz Ahmad, her father.
A teacher told them about the free bicycles, and Farzana applied for the 2,500 rupee ($50) grant to buy the bike.
"The bicycle has changed everything," Ahmad said.
In remote villages, along dusty potholed lanes surrounded by sheaves of waving wheat, gaggles of school girls can be seen jauntily cycling to school.
The programme has also raised the status of girls, who are often seen as a burden in son-obsessed India, where parents have to pay such hefty dowries to marry off their daughters that the family is often indebted for decades.
Now, girls are bringing an asset to the family, Singh said.
Mohammed Jalaluddin, who runs a tea stall in Rampur Singhara, says his daughter's bike is used by the entire family.
Nizhat Parveen, his 16-year-old daughter, drops her brother at his school on the way to hers. When she returns, the family uses the bicycle for chores, from shopping for groceries to making food deliveries from the tea shop.
Bihar is also giving free school uniforms to girls to keep them in school. The bike grant money is put into a joint bank account in the names of the student and her parents, and school administrators monitor whether the girls buy bicycles and use them, or if the bike is sold and the girl ends up leaving school, Singh said. But mostly, the program operates on the honor system.
While corruption and fraudulent use of state money is rife in India, the Bihar government reports misuse of the bicycle funds is 1 percent.
The results from Bihar were so encouraging that the program has been adopted by the neighboring states of Madhya Pradesh and Chhattisgarh. Rajasthan, another state with low female literacy rates, has launched a free bicycle program for girls in secondary and high school.
The federal government is exploring a plan to give bicycles to Muslim girls as their dropout rate is worse than that of other communities.
The bicycle program "has worked very well," says Syeda Hameed, a member of India's powerful Planning Commission body.
Hameed said the body is also looking at other factors that affect school attendance by girls in the higher classes, such as the lack of toilets in schools.
In poor families, older girls also leave school to take care of younger siblings while parents work. "This is a persistent problem which tends to push up dropout rates and is a matter of concern," Hameed said.
But with the bicycle program gaining in popularity, authorities are tightening conditions, demanding students have 75 percent attendance to "earn" their uniforms and the bicycle.
For high school student Parveen, her proudest possession, the free bicycle, has allowed her to dream of even greater things.
"Even college doesn't seem far away now," she says.
(For updates you can share with your friends, follow IBNLive on Facebook, Twitter, Google+ and Pinterest)

Centre eyes Bihar CM Nitish's free bicycle scheme - India News - IBNLive

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Holmes

*India`s exports rise 3.23% in April *

India Exports during April, 2012 were valued at USD 24,455.38 million which was 3.23% higher in Dollar terms (20.54% higher in Rupee terms) than the level of USD 23,690.37 million during April, 2011.

India`s Imports during April, 2012 were valued at USD 37,941.70 million representing a growth of 3.83% in Dollar terms (21.25% in Rupee terms) over the level of imports valued at USD 36,540.75 million in April, 2011. 

Oil imports during April, 2012 were valued at USD 13,909.2 million which was 6.96% higher than oil imports valued at USD 13,004 million in the corresponding period last year. 

Non-oil imports during April, 2012 were estimated at USD 24,032.5 million which was 2.11% higher than non-oil imports of USD 23,536.7 million in April, 2011. 

The trade deficit for April, 2012 was estimated at USD 13,486.32 million which was higher than the deficit of USD 12,850.38 million during April, 2011.
http://www.myiris.com/newsCentre/storyShow.php?fileR=20120601134753717&dir=2012/06/01

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## russellpeters

well some good news...


----------



## IndoCarib

*On June 1, a group of wealthy Indians and one (very) wealthy American will meet in Bangalore to discuss how philanthropy can be scaled up in India. The private gathering, to be held in a Bangalore hotel and to which no media has been invited, is being co-hosted by Bill Gates, tech tycoon Azim Premji of Wipro and industrialist Ratan Tata, chairman of the Tata conglomerate.*

*The invitation for this meeting, no doubt extended only to a select group, has been sent out by Premji in his personal capacity and not as chairman of Wipro. Often referred to as India&#8217;s Bill Gates for the riches he&#8217;s earned from software, Premji, whose net worth is estimated at $15.75 billion, has lately emerged as one of Asia&#8217;s top philanthropists. He has committed over $2 billion to date to his Azim Premji Foundation which focuses on education and has set up a university in Bangalore.*

*As for Tata, while he hails from the storied Tata clan and is among India&#8217;s most respected business leaders, he, curiously enough, doesn&#8217;t feature among the country&#8217;s super-rich. The Tata family has a long tradition of philanthropy, dating back to group founder Jamsetji Tata who pledged half his personal wealth to create a science institute in 1898.* The current chairman&#8217;s ancestors bequeathed their holdings to a clutch of charitable trusts which together own nearly a two-third stake in Tata Sons, the group holding company. Therefore, Pallonji Mistry whose family acquired a stake inTata Sons is the single biggest shareholder rather than Tata himself; Mistry, an Irish citizen, derives a chunk of his $9.7 billion fortune from that holding.


*Billionaire Premji together with Tata now seem to be taking it upon themselves to create the Indian version of the Giving Pledge that isn&#8217;t overtly seeking pledges from the rich to part with their fortunes but is more in the nature of a Givers&#8217; Club.* While this initiative, launched by Gates and Warren Buffett two years ago, has notched up 81 signatories in their home country, it has so far met with a tepid response in Asia, notably China.

Newly-rich Indians who are criticized for being tight-fisted in their charity, haven&#8217;t rushed to embrace it. When Gates and Buffett visited India last year to spread their mantra on philanthropy, they were not rebuffed as they were in China. Indeed, several Indian tycoons flocked to meet them. *But there were notable absentees:Reliance Industries&#8217; Mukesh Ambani, the country&#8217;s richest resident who some months ago finally moved into his $1 billion, 27-storey sky-palace, turned down their invitation to watch a cricket match. But lately a new wind is even blowing in the house of Reliance; Ambani&#8217;s wife Nita features in a recent TV commercial touting the charitable activities of the Reliance Foundation, presumably to counter criticism that the Ambanis do not give enough.*

Hence, in this instance, the Bangalore invitation emphasizes that &#8220;There will be no request made for anyone to pledge or donate funds.&#8221; In an accompanying note, Premji makes the point that the discussion is aimed at bringing together like-minded people to exchange ideas on raising &#8220; the scale of philanthropy & social service in India, and also to make it more effective. &#8220;

*The guest list includes the more generous among India&#8217;s wealthy such as Bangalore residents Kiran Mazumdar-Shaw who parts with half her dividends every year and has built a cancer hospital; S. Gopalakrishnan, co-chairman of Infosys (Wipro&#8217;s rival) whose family donates to various causes ; Infosys co-founder Nandan Nilekani and his wife Rohini who are active philanthropists. From Mumbai, investor Rakesh Jhunjhunwala who has pledged to give away a quarter of all his assets and Rajashree Birla, mother of billionaire Kumar Birla, who oversees the Aditya Birla Group&#8217;s considerable philanthropic efforts. Cyrus Poonawalla, founder of leading vaccine-maker Serum Institute and son Adar Poonawalla; Anu Aga, director of engineering firm Thermax who stepped down as chairman to devote herself to social causes and was recently nominated member of parliament will come from Pune.
*
Despite the high-profile guest list, the meet has so far been kept under wraps. A Wipro spokesman denied any knowledge of the upcoming event, directing Forbes query to the foundation. Anurag Behar, co-chief executive of the Azim Premji Foundation confirmed that the philanthropy meet is taking place but said that it is the &#8221; private initiative of three people and has nothing to with the foundation.&#8221;

Among those who have been invited but aren&#8217;t going due to other commitments, are billionaire Adi Godrej whose family has a long tradition of charity and tractor tycoon Anand Mahindra, a big donor to Harvard University, his alma mater. Says one invitee who plans to be there, &#8220; The people who have been invited are already philanthropy-minded but every effort counts. &#8220;

Bill Gates, Azim Premji, Ratan Tata To Host Bangalore Philanthropy Meet - Forbes

*The stingy Ambani brothers also need to get on board and donate generously *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rashtriya.rifles

^ those scumbags and thiefs would never donate.. the entire breaking of Reliance was a hogwash to evade taxes..


----------



## IndoCarib

rashtriya.rifles said:


> ^ those scumbags and thiefs would never donate.. the entire breaking of Reliance was a hogwash to evade taxes..



And also Mukesh is a darling in The Congress party inner circles


----------



## rashtriya.rifles

IndoCarib said:


> And also Mukesh is a darling in The Congress party circles



what do you think the petrol prices are being 'rationalized' (sic) for ? Govt. cant subsidize private crude importers... instead they are bending backwards to bring RIL in a level playing field with the Oil PSUs..

Have u seen a single RIL petrol pump being sold after RIL decided to stop the sale of petrol etc ?? NO. They were left defunct waiting to be activated at the opportune moment..


----------



## rashtriya.rifles

NEW DELHI: *Bihar, which was synonymous with poverty, has emerged as the fastest growing state for the second year running, clocking a scorching 13.1% growth in 2011-12.* Not just that, on the back of four years of double-digit growth, its economy is now bigger than that of Punjabuntil recently the preferred destination of Bihari migrant workers.

*Among the top five states, Bihar is followed by Delhi and Puducherry.* Mineral-rich *Chhattisgarh, which many had written off for the violent Naxal movement, and Goa complete the top five growth listings,* according to data available with the ministry of statistics.

*Gujarata favoured destination for investors, both domestic and foreignis again out of the reckoning for the top five slots, expanding 9.1% during the last financial year, according to data submitted to the Planning Commission on Friday. Among the more industrialized states, only Tamil Nadu was ahead of Gujarat with 9.4% growth (at 2004-05 prices).
*
Punjab, known as the grain bowl of India, Andhra Pradesh and Karnataka, both IT hubs, and Uttar Pradesh, the country's most populous state, clocked growth that was lower than India's GDP growth of 6.5% in 2011-12.


Economists, however, said that *9% growth by some of the larger states such as Gujarat and Tamil Nadu was credible given that they were growing on a much larger base.*

*In comparison, states such as Bihar and Chhattisgarh had a much lower base.* For instance, at 2004-05 prices, economic activity in Tamil Nadu's was estimated at Rs 4.28 lakh crore, the highest among states for which data is available with the Central Statistics Office (CSO), while Bihar's gross state domestic product (GSDP) at 2004-05 prices was estimated at Rs 1.63 lakh crore.

In fact, Tamil Nadu beat Uttar Pradesh as the second largest state economy, after Maharashtra. UP's economy was estimated to be worth Rs 4.19 lakh crore in 2011-12, while Maharashtra, for which data is unavailable, is expected to retain its number one slot given that its economy was worth over Rs 7 lakh crore in 2010-11. In recent years, Maharashtra has lost out on investment to states such as Gujarat and Tamil Nadu and growth has slowed.

With the Bihar government taking up road building and other construction work in a big way, and with the state's law and order situation improving, consumers who were earlier wary of flaunting their wealth are now buying cars and bikes at an unprecedented pace. Rural demand too has got a boost with agricultural productivity rising for several crops, and with an improvement in connectivity and state-funded programmes for education, health and livelihood. Bihar is currently among the fastest growing markets for tractors.

"There are two things happening in Bihar. One, investment sentiment has picked up largely because of governance issues. Two, Bihar's growth is against a very low base. But there is a lesson in it for others," said N R Bhanumurthy, professor at the National Institute of Public Finance & Policy.

"States with internal demand will do better while those that are dependent on corporate demand tend to perform relatively worse at a time when corporate investments are low," added Pronab Sen, principal advisor in the Planning Commission and a former chief statistician.

Incidentally, data for Madhya Pradesh and Rajasthan, which made up what were once the Bimaru states, was unavailable. 

Bihar is country's fastest growing state at 13.1% - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## arp2041

for Nitish Kumar, he is cleaning the mess created by lalu quite well.

Nitish can be an idol for the sub-Saharan countries where no or little development takes place because of pathetic law & order condition. Just wait for the day when Howard calls him to give a lecture on development!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Wet Shirt Contest

Badiya Jaab Nisshi babu

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rashtriya.rifles

^ another icing on the cake is relatively large state economies like TN, Gujrat etc are still managing to clock more than 9-10% growth rate.. which is phenomenal in these times..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SamantK

Let Modi be not selected, whom i have a soft corner for, Nitish should be the future PM....

I wanna see India reach new heights, dont really care who takes it there!

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## phylumchordata

^ Bihar has also overtaken Punjab in GSDP or state GDP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rig Vedic

samantk said:


> Let Modi be not selected, whom i have a soft corner for, Nitish should be the future PM....
> 
> I wanna see India reach new heights, dont really care who takes it there!



Nitish deserves credit no doubt, but let us not forget that he is starting from a very low base, after decades of Congress-Lalu misrule and theft.

A large economy like Gujarat growing at 9% is a more impressive achievement.


----------



## cloud_9

HSBCs purchasing managers' index slows to 54.8% in May


> NEW DELHI, JUNE 1:Indias manufacturing sector slipped marginally in May as the marked growth in output was impacted by slowing domestic order book, an HSBC survey said.
> 
> The HSBC India Manufacturing Purchasing Managers Index (PMI)  a measure of factory production  slipped slightly to 54.8 in May, from 54.9 in April.
> 
> A reading above 50 shows that the sector is growing. Below 50 indicates that the segment is contracting.
> 
> Activity in the manufacturing sector kept up the pace in May with output, quantity of purchases and employment expanding at a faster pace. New orders decelerated slightly led by domestic orders, said Leif Eskesen, Chief Economist for India & ASEAN at HSBC.
> 
> Indias economic growth rate slowed to a 9-year low in March quarter at 5.3 per cent, and 6.5 per cent for the entire 2011-12 fiscal.
> 
> The decline in growth was witnessed in almost all segments of the economy, including agriculture, manufacturing, mining and construction.
> 
> At 6.5 per cent, the GDP growth in 2011-12 was lower than 6.7 per cent seen in 200809 amid the global financial crisis.
> 
> Mr Eskesen cautioned that going ahead a slight moderation in output growth is likely.
> 
> Input and output prices rose at a slower pace than in April, but inflation is still high by historical standards and capacity remains tight with backlogs of work rising and supplier delivery times lengthening, Mr Eskesen said.
> 
> New orders at Indian manufacturers increased sharply again in May but the rate of expansion was slightly weaker than in April as power cuts, had hampered operations, preventing a faster rise in output.
> 
> Power shortages, as well as insufficient employee numbers, led to a marked accumulation of backlogs of work that was only fractionally weaker than Marchs series record, the survey said.
> 
> Meanwhile, firms raised charges at one of the fastest rates in the series history, as Indian manufacturers passed on higher input costs to their clients in May.
> 
> According to HSBC output prices rose for the thirty-third month in a row, and at one of the fastest rates in the history of the series.
> 
> In light of these numbers, the RBI does not have a strong case for further rate cuts, which if implemented could add to lingering inflation risks, Mr Eskesen said.
> 
> The Reserve Bank is scheduled to announce mid-quarter credit policy on June 18.



Centre pushes for 157 power projects in N-E


> Even as anti-mega dam groups and organisations in Assam have intensified their agitation, demanding halt to the ongoing 2,000-MW Lower Subonsiri hydroelectric project of NHPC Limited at Gerukamukh on the Assam-Arunachal Pradesh border, the Union government is pushing for 157 hydro power schemes with an installed capacity of 57,672 MW in the northeast, including Sikkim, for meeting the shortfall in the country's power generation.
> 
> Of these, 114 schemes, with an aggregate installed capacity of 35,257.5 MW, have been allotted to the private sector. The central public sector undertakings have got 13 schemes (8,977 MW).
> 
> The Centre has identified the ecologically fragile Arunachal Pradesh as the powerhouse of the country. According to an estimate of the Central Electricity Authority (CEA) and private power developers, this State bordering China has the potential to generate over 57,000 MW of hydro power.
> 
> Of the 133 projects already allotted to the State, 125, with an installed capacity of 32,883.40 MW, have been given to private developers. The central public sector undertakings have got eight projects (8,735 MW).
> 
> Of the total 133 projects, 36 are mega ones, with each having an installed capacity 350 MW and above. The rest (25 MW and above) involve construction of large dams. So far, only four projects have got the final clearance and are in various stages of construction.
> 
> The Ministry of Environment and Forests (MoEF) has granted pre-construction (scoping) clearances to over 50 projects under the EIA notification 2006. Final environmental clearance has been given to 13 projects.
> 
> Revenue collection
> 
> Arunachal will get 12 per cent free power from each project. The State government collected revenue in terms of processing fee and upfront premium to the tune of Rs. 1320 crore (as on September 30, 2010) from the allottee owner-developers.
> 
> Once the companies pay the upfront premium and sign the MoU for a particular project, they are not concerned about public hearing and are under the impression that even if there is 100 per cent opposition in the public hearing they would still get all necessary clearance for construction of the project. The State government should let the people know as to what it has done with upfront money so collected, Vijay Taram of the Forum for Siang Dialogue told The Hindu. His organisation has been opposing the construction of dams on the Siang river.
> 
> Student and youth organisations of the State have been alleging that public hearings were conducted without proper information to people and in the presence of the police and paramilitary forces.
> 
> The ongoing and the allotted hydropower projects in Arunachal have triggered anti-mega dam movements as the State falls in Seismic Zone V. The agitating groups have been raising concern, also over a possible adverse impact on the ecology and livelihood in downstream areas, primarily in Dhemaji and Lakhimpur districts and the Majuli river island in Assam.
> 
> The All Assam Students' Union, RTI activist and peasant leader Akhil Gogoi-led Krishak Mukti Sangram Samiti, the Asom Jatiyatabadi Yuba Chatra Parishad and their allies have been demanding a halt to the construction of the Lower Subonsiri project.
> 
> They have alleged that construction was taken up without conducting a comprehensive scientific study on downstream impact of the dam in the form of flood, erosion, environment and bio-diversity, livelihood.
> 
> An expert group constituted to study the downstream impact of the project came out with a recommendation against construction of a mega dam at the present site. From the geological, tectonic and seismological points of view, it suggested in its report not to consider the Himalayan foothills, south of the Main Boundary Thrust (MBT), for any mega hydro project.
> 
> The group also recommended redesigning the project by sufficiently reducing the dam height and production capacity. It alleged that various seismic parameters considered by NHPC Limited for designing the dam were not correct and the dam structure be redesigned to ensure safety and stability.
> 
> However, NHPC Limited authorities rejected the observations and claimed that the dam structure is safe and stable.
> 
> Set up technical team
> 
> Faced with stiff opposition that which intensified after the expert group's report, Assam Chief Minister Tarun Gogoi impressed upon Prime Minister Manmohan Singh that the Centre or the NHPC Limited set up a Technical Team consisting of internationally acclaimed seismologists, experts on river dams to examine the technical parameters for the safety and stability of the dam.
> 
> However, the Gogoi government is opposed to the demand for halting the construction work and has adopted a tough stand against agitation programmes aimed at blocking transportation of construction material to the project site.
> 
> It constituted a Group of Ministers (GoM) to hold consultations with the agitating groups and the expert committee. The GoM submitted a report to the Chief Minister and the organisations are demanding that the report be made public.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ignited Mind

*Unhappy with Pranab, PM wants finance ministry once again*

Unhappy with Pranab, PM wants finance ministry once again - India - DNA


*India&#8217;s carpet exports exceed US$800mn target in FY12*

India : India

*Reserve Bank of India may ease repo rate and CRR in June policy
*

Reserve Bank of India may ease repo rate and CRR in June policy - The Economic Times


----------



## SamantK

Rig Vedic said:


> Nitish deserves credit no doubt, but let us not forget that he is starting from a very low base, after decades of Congress-Lalu misrule and theft.
> 
> A large economy like Gujarat growing at 9% is a more impressive achievement.


 As I said Modi is my favorite but Nitish is a capable administrator. Nitish is more acceptable to the Muslim community too, so realistically I will be happy ifModi becomes PM but I am ok with Nitish if he can prove himself!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

*Maruti to Invest Rs 4,000 Cr in Gujarat
*


Maruti to Invest Rs 4,000 Cr in Gujarat | news.outlookindia.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cloud_9

*INDIA&#8217;S FOREIGN TRADE: APRIL, 2012*​





*Mahindra and Mahindra mulls Rs 4,000 crore investment in Tamil Nadu*


> CHENNAI: *Automobile major Mahindra and Mahindra (M&M) plans to build a vehicle plant at an outlay of Rs.4,000 crore in Tamil Nadu*, a top company official said.
> 
> Anand Mahindra, vice chairman and managing director, along with other officials, met Chief Minister J.Jayalalithaa on this Friday.
> 
> Speaking to reporters here after the meeting, Mahindra said: "We are on an exploratory visit. The meeting is to discuss an exploration for a new investment for an automotive plant."
> 
> He added the company is looking at other states for investment as well.
> 
> According to him the proposed investment will probably be the single largest investment in the automotive sector.
> 
> M&M President (Automotive Business) Pawan Goenka said the meeting with the chief minister was the first "and we are looking for land and the incentive package that the state can offer".
> 
> He said the investment for the proposed plant will be around Rs.4,000 crore.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Holmes

*Trade between India and Ontario up 13%*



> Trade between India and Ontario, Canada's richest and most multi-cultural province, grew by 13% last year, Ontario's Minister of Economic Development Brad Duguid has said.
> 
> "The two-way trade between Ontario and India was $1.81 billion in 2011, showing a growth of 13% in one year," he said, addressing visiting senior Civil Service officials from India and Sri Lanka at a function organised by the Indo-Canada Chamber of Commerce.
> 
> Over 112 senior IAS officers were here on a study tour at the Institute of Public Administration of Canada. It was the second such programme organised by the institute to strengthen institutional linkages between India and Canada.
> 
> Duguid said, "In the 21st century, Ontario is a trading jurisdiction whose long-term prosperity depends on its strong relations with its trading partners. Trade between India and Ontario continues to grow and is becoming increasingly important to both our countries."
> 
> The government would lead three sector-specific missions to India later this year with focus on infrastructure, clean technology, and telecommunications.
> 
> Ontario Premier Dalton McGuinty has led two missions to India. These missions have enabled them to make political linkages, attract investments and promote export, he said.
> 
> With $6.6 billion invested in Canada, Indian businesses have established a huge presence here in a variety of sectors, he said.
> 
> "In Ontario, we have already benefited from investments by Indian corporations, including the Aditya Birla Group, Essar Steel, the Tata Group, among others. By being more open to trade opportunities; we increase the opportunities for Ontarians and Ontario businesses," the minister added.
> 
> Commending efforts made by the ICCC in strengthening bilateral trade relations between the two countries, Consul General of India Preeti Saran said the last few years have witnessed a series of unprecedented high level visits between two countries, including two trade missions to India by Ontario Premier Dalton McGuinty.
> 
> She said last year was a special year for India-Canada relations, as both countries celebrated the 'Year of India in Canada' that was not just about showcasing India's vibrant and rich culture, but also a celebration of India-Canada relationship.
> 
> ICCC President Satish Thakkar said ICCC was committed to strengthening bilateral economic and cultural ties.
> 
> Referring to free trade agreement, he said the agreement was very important for Indian companies who want to expand into Canada. Its successful conclusion would be a big step in bringing the two countries closer together economically.


Trade between India and Ontario up 13%


----------



## punjabimunda

NEW DELHI: Bihar, which was synonymous with poverty, has emerged as the fastest growing state for the second year running, clocking a scorching 13.1% growth in 2011-12. Not just that, on the back of four years of double-digit growth, its economy is now bigger than that of Punjab-until recently the preferred destination of Bihari migrant workers. 

Among the top five states, Bihar is followed by Delhi and Puducherry. Mineral-rich Chhattisgarh, which many had written off for the violent Naxal movement, and Goa complete the top five growth listings, according to data available with the ministry of statistics. 

Gujarat-a favoured destination for investors, both domestic and foreign-is again out of the reckoning for the top five slots, expanding 9.1% during the last financial year, according to data submitted to the Planning Commission on Friday. Among the more industrialized states, only Tamil Nadu was ahead of Gujarat with 9.4% growth (at 2004-05 prices). 


Punjab, known as the grain bowl of India, Andhra Pradesh and Karnataka, both IT hubs, and Uttar Pradesh, the country's most populous state, clocked growth that was lower than India's GDP growth of 6.5% in 2011-12. 

Economists, however, said that 9% growth by some of the larger states such as Gujarat and Tamil Nadu was credible given that they were growing on a much larger base. 

In comparison, states such as Bihar and Chhattisgarh had a much lower base. For instance, at 2004-05 prices, economic activity in Tamil Nadu's was estimated at Rs 4.28 lakh crore, the highest among states for which data is available with the Central Statistics Office (CSO), while Bihar's gross state domestic product (GSDP) at 2004-05 prices was estimated at Rs 1.63 lakh crore. 

In fact, Tamil Nadu beat Uttar Pradesh as the second largest state economy, after Maharashtra. UP's economy was estimated to be worth Rs 4.19 lakh crore in 2011-12, while Maharashtra, for which data is unavailable, is expected to retain its number one slot given that its economy was worth over Rs 7 lakh crore in 2010-11. In recent years, Maharashtra has lost out on investment to states such as Gujarat and Tamil Nadu and growth has slowed. 


With the Bihar government taking up road building and other construction work in a big way, and with the state's law and order situation improving, consumers who were earlier wary of flaunting their wealth are now buying cars and bikes at an unprecedented pace. Rural demand too has got a boost with agricultural productivity rising for several crops, and with an improvement in connectivity and state-funded programmes for education, health and livelihood. Bihar is currently among the fastest growing markets for tractors. 

"There are two things happening in Bihar. One, investment sentiment has picked up largely because of governance issues. Two, Bihar's growth is against a very low base. But there is a lesson in it for others," said N R Bhanumurthy, professor at the National Institute of Public Finance & Policy. 

"States with internal demand will do better while those that are dependent on corporate demand tend to perform relatively worse at a time when corporate investments are low," added Pronab Sen, principal advisor in the Planning Commission and a former chief statistician. 

Incidentally, data for Madhya Pradesh and Rajasthan, which made up what were once the Bimaru states, was unavailable. 

Bihar is country's fastest growing state at 13.1% - The Economic Times 


*It used to be said that u cant change system in india, infact the system will change u*. Nitish kumar proves it wrong.  to him. this state is moving towards industrilisation so quick that soon in a decade we might have to move to bihar.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Matrixx

yes I saw this news in today morning in news paper....poor state doing well...good for India


----------



## arp2041

Indian GDP nos. are shrinking because of somewhat saturation in the large & rich states of Maharashtra, Gujarat etc. India can revive it's growth & maybe cross even the double digit mark by boosting the economy of the earlier poor states of Bihar, MP, UP etc. the new transformation of these states from 'BIMARU' to 'SUDHARU' states can really bring back the India growth story & this time it will be true 'India Shining'!!!


----------



## Hello_10

punjabimunda said:


> NEW DELHI: Bihar, which was synonymous with poverty, has emerged as the fastest growing state for the second year running, clocking a scorching 13.1% growth in 2011-12. Not just that, on the back of four years of double-digit growth, its economy is now bigger than that of Punjab-until recently the preferred destination of Bihari migrant workers.
> 
> Among the top five states, Bihar is followed by Delhi and Puducherry. Mineral-rich Chhattisgarh, which many had written off for the violent Naxal movement, and Goa complete the top five growth listings, according to data available with the ministry of statistics.
> 
> Gujarat-a favoured destination for investors, both domestic and foreign-is again out of the reckoning for the top five slots, expanding 9.1% during the last financial year, according to data submitted to the Planning Commission on Friday. Among the more industrialized states, only Tamil Nadu was ahead of Gujarat with 9.4% growth (at 2004-05 prices).
> 
> 
> Punjab, known as the grain bowl of India, Andhra Pradesh and Karnataka, both IT hubs, and Uttar Pradesh, the country's most populous state, clocked growth that was lower than India's GDP growth of 6.5% in 2011-12.
> 
> Economists, however, said that 9% growth by some of the larger states such as Gujarat and Tamil Nadu was credible given that they were growing on a much larger base.
> 
> In comparison, states such as Bihar and Chhattisgarh had a much lower base. For instance, at 2004-05 prices, economic activity in Tamil Nadu's was estimated at Rs 4.28 lakh crore, the highest among states for which data is available with the Central Statistics Office (CSO), while Bihar's gross state domestic product (GSDP) at 2004-05 prices was estimated at Rs 1.63 lakh crore.
> 
> In fact, Tamil Nadu beat Uttar Pradesh as the second largest state economy, after Maharashtra. UP's economy was estimated to be worth Rs 4.19 lakh crore in 2011-12, while Maharashtra, for which data is unavailable, is expected to retain its number one slot given that its economy was worth over Rs 7 lakh crore in 2010-11. In recent years, Maharashtra has lost out on investment to states such as Gujarat and Tamil Nadu and growth has slowed.
> 
> 
> With the Bihar government taking up road building and other construction work in a big way, and with the state's law and order situation improving, consumers who were earlier wary of flaunting their wealth are now buying cars and bikes at an unprecedented pace. Rural demand too has got a boost with agricultural productivity rising for several crops, and with an improvement in connectivity and state-funded programmes for education, health and livelihood. Bihar is currently among the fastest growing markets for tractors.
> 
> "There are two things happening in Bihar. One, investment sentiment has picked up largely because of governance issues. Two, Bihar's growth is against a very low base. But there is a lesson in it for others," said N R Bhanumurthy, professor at the National Institute of Public Finance & Policy.
> 
> "States with internal demand will do better while those that are dependent on corporate demand tend to perform relatively worse at a time when corporate investments are low," added Pronab Sen, principal advisor in the Planning Commission and a former chief statistician.
> 
> Incidentally, data for Madhya Pradesh and Rajasthan, which made up what were once the Bimaru states, was unavailable.
> 
> Bihar is country's fastest growing state at 13.1% - The Economic Times
> 
> 
> *It used to be said that u cant change system in india, infact the system will change u*. Nitish kumar proves it wrong.  to him. this state is moving towards industrilisation so quick that soon in a decade we might have to move to bihar.



today we were talking that there are only few people who lift their state/country, if we may get these few people and Mr Nitish Kumar is the man, Bihar wanted and they have got. it was only Indira Gandhi who made almost every key strength of India. the current few of CHinese rulers like Mr Hu Jintao who have helped CHina get on average over 10% growth for last around 20 years. Russia has Mr Putin, who got control over Russia in 2000 when it reached its lowest per capita income on PPP in 2000 and since then, it registered excellent growth rate getting its highest per capita income on PPP by 2007, the economic size it had in 1990. and now Russia is a true replacement of SU, even if we now have BRICS as whole.

have a look on the growth story of Bihar for last 8 years as below, during time of Mr N Kumar. Bihar would be considered as the fastest growing region of the world during last 8 years, i think



> in January 2010, the Indian government's Central Statistics Organisation reported that *in the five-year period between 2004&#8211;05 and 2008&#8211;09, Bihar's GDP grew by 11.03%*, which made Bihar the second fastest growing economy in India during that 5 year period, just behind Gujarat's growth of 11.05%
> 
> Economy of Bihar - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia




during the reccession period of 2009-10, Bihar registered' low' growth as below:



> After registering an impressive 13.06 per cent growth in 2008-09, the rate of expansion in Bihar&#8217;s economy decelerated to *8.56 per cent *in the last fiscal but remained above the national average, Rajya Sabha was informed on Tuesday
> 
> The Hindu : States / Other States : Bihar&rsquo;s growth rate stays above national average: Pranab




and during last 2 years datas are as below:







Bihar is country's fastest growing state at 13.1% - The Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rocco18

Good job Mr.Nitish kumar....he's a prime example of how effective government policies can uplift even the most backward of societies


----------



## rashtriya.rifles

arp2041 said:


> Indian GDP nos. *are shrinking because of somewhat saturation in the large & rich states* of Maharashtra, *Gujarat* etc. India can revive it's growth & maybe cross even the double digit mark by boosting the economy of the earlier poor states of Bihar, MP, UP etc. the new transformation of these states from 'BIMARU' to 'SUDHARU' states can really bring back the India growth story & this time it will be true 'India Shining'!!!



o hello bhaisahab.... gujrat grew at 9% this time.. But yes, what is dragging us down are worthless states like UP, WB, MP etc..


----------



## Prometheus

Hello_10 said:


> today we were talking that there are only few people who lift their state/country, if we may get these few people and Mr Nitish Kumar is the man, Bihar wanted and they have got. it was only Indira Gandhi who made almost every key strength of India. the current few of CHinese rulers like Mr Hu Jintao who have helped CHina get on average over 10% growth for last around 20 years. Russia has Mr Putin, who got control over Russia in 2000 when it reached its lowest per capita income on PPP in 2000 and since then, it registered excellent growth rate getting its highest per capita income on PPP by 2007, the economic size it had in 1990. and now Russia is a true replacement of SU, even if we now have BRICS as whole.
> 
> have a look on the growth story of Bihar for last 8 years as below, during time of Mr N Kumar. Bihar would be considered as the fastest growing region of the world during last 8 years, i think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> during the recessional period of 2009-10, Bihar registered' low' growth as below:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and during last 2 years datas are as below:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bihar is country's fastest growing state at 13.1% - The Economic Times



akali-bjp..........good job with the buses..................economy of punjab can go to gutter as long as badal got the buses


----------



## harpoon

Whatever that makes BIMARU states SUDHARU is welcome.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Underdeveloped states have scope for faster growth than the devoloping ones! then again.. you need a able leader to exploit that & good to see Nitish Kumar is doing just that!


----------



## arp2041

Laluji ki toh dukan 10-15 saal ke liye bandh ho gayi........


----------



## harpoon

arp2041 said:


> Laluji ki toh dukan 10-15 saal ke liye bandh ho gayi........



Thats why many people blame 'Mukhiyaji's' murder on him..so as to create social unrest.


----------



## laman12345

*
Air India may not survive if strike continues*

The losses, according to a senior Air India official in Mumbai, are among the biggest suffered by the airline due to any strike. "Current load factor (passenger traffic) is at an all-time low for the international segment. Being the peak travel season, the overall losses will be far above the predictedrevenue drain of Rs 400 crore," the official in the operations arm of the airline said.


http://ibnlive.in.com/news/ai-may-not-survive-if-strike-continues-official/263955-3.html


----------



## Screambowl

obviously, an empty jar would fill up than already filled jar.


----------



## Martian2

*India is 2nd-strongest BRIC in machine tool production and consumption*





*At $875 million, India edged out Brazil for the distinction of second-strongest BRIC country in machine tool production!*





*Though India has a smaller GDP than Brazil or Russia, the greater Indian consumption of machine tools seems to indicate a larger Indian manufacturing sector.*

Reference: 2012 World Machine Tool Output & Consumption Survey - Producers

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Holmes

*Kerala to adopt Gulf model for interstate workers: State minister*



> DUBAI: Kerala is becoming another Gulf for interstate labourers and the state is determined to promulgate labour regulations such as registration of all interstate labourers and companies, food and accommodation and other benefits, visiting minister of Labour and Rehabilitation of Kerala Shibu Baby John, said.
> 
> He also said that the government wants to re-brand Kerala with necessary changes in outlook and focus on our strengths, with the launch of Emerging Kerala, a biennial global connect event.
> 
> The shortage of blue collared labourers in Kerala and the influx of inter-state labourers who stay in shanty towns and slum-like accommodations have boosted the crime rates in the state and the state government is taking action to stop it, the minister said.
> 
> The minister was speaking to the media during a press conference to announce the upcoming Global Engineers Meet and Technical Expo (Gemtex- 2012) organised by Kerala Engineering Alumni (Kera).
> 
> Gemtex will be held on June 15 at Jumeirah Emirates Towers Hotel, Dubai, said Bhasker Gollapudi, President (Kera). Kera, the largest professional grouping in the UAE, is an independent, nonprofit organisation, positioned as the unifying body of the alumni forums of the premier engineering colleges in the Indian state of Kerala. Formed in 2004, Kera functions under the patronage of Indian Community Welfare Committee (ICWC) Dubai, UAE, with nearly 7,000 registered members in the UAE.
> 
> The Government of Kerala is associating with Kera and using Gemtex 2012 to bring together potential investors in the UAE under the umbrella of a biennial Global Connect event positioned as Emerging Kerala to be held in Kochi from Sept 12-14. The road show of Emerging Kerala in Dubai, the third of its kind after Delhi and Mumbai, will be held during Gemtex, he said. Gemtex will have a technical exhibition of Kera entrepreneurs and other service providers in the UAE followed by technical seminars/workshops to be attended by technocrats and business leaders from different parts of the world.
> 
> Over 1,000 engineering professionals from the UAE are expected to participate in this event. Participants will present various investment proposals, seeking single window clearance from the government.


gulftoday.ae | Kerala to adopt

*Bullet train service in Kerala by 2021 likely*


> KANPUR: Kerala will become first state in the country where the bullet train capable of running at a speed of 350 km/hour would be introduced. This high speed train would run on a 560-km-long stretch between Trivandrum and Kasaragod. The project would be a joint initiative of Kerala and the Union government and carried out under the guidance of E Shreedharan, principal adviser, Delhi Metro Rail Corporation.
> 
> Also known as Metro Man, Shreedharan had come to IIT-Kanpur as the chief guest on its 44th convocation ceremony. Answering a question, he said that the bullet train will run between Trivandrum and Kasaragod in Kerala by 2021. "We will be introducing bullet train in India on the pattern of Japan. The Japanese technology would be introduced. The feasibility report for launching the train in Kerala has already been prepared. By 2013, we will start the work in developing metro network between the two places," he said.He revealed that Lucknow is the next destination on the route map of metro and if things move in the right direction, metro net work will be laid in the state capital in the near future.
> 
> "The Lucknow Metro project report is ready and the dream of running a metro in Lucknow will come true soon as work will start shortly. A sum of Rs 3,500 would be incurred in launching metro services in the state capital, out of which the state government had to spend 20%, Union government 25 per cent and the remaining 55% of the cost would be raised through loans," he said.
> 
> In Lucknow, two lines of metro network have been proposed. The metro line project from Delhi to Ghaziabad has been accepted by the Union government and work in this regard would commence soon.
> 
> When questioned about the launch of metro services in the city, Shreedharan said that conditions in Kanpur for introducing the metro system are favourable but traffic congestion, encroachments and lack of political will are depriving the city of metro services.
> 
> He said that it takes atleast two-and-a half-year for launching the metro system in a city.
> 
> "As far as Kanpur is concerned no survey related to traffic, engineering etc has been done. The city requires metro network," he said.


Bullet train service in Kerala by 2021 likely - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

JanjaWeed said:


> Underdeveloped states have scope for faster growth than the devoloping ones! then again.. you need a able leader to exploit that & good to see Nitish Kumar is doing just that!


 


arp2041 said:


> Laluji ki toh dukan 10-15 saal ke liye bandh ho gayi........



People in Bihar are getting increasingly frustrated by the non-existing electricity. In my native, Power comes for 2-3 hours per day.When you have won an election in the name of development, the same should be shown on the ground. There has been no change what so ever in the electricity woes in Bihar. And this will cost Nitish Babu some votes...


----------



## Big Boss

*Hyundai to set up diesel plant in India*

New Delhi : In a piquant situation, Korean car maker Hyundai is starting from the scratch on plans to set up a diesel engine manufacturing plant in India with a fresh feasibility study, reversing an earlier Rs 400 crore proposal.

The company's wholly-owned arm, Hyundai Motor India Ltd (HMIL) had in 2010 announced to invest Rs 400 crore on a diesel engine plant under its then head Han Woo Park. It was, however, put on hold last year following slump in the market.

According to industry sources, HMIL has decided to revisit the entire project with a fresh feasibility study following a change in guard at the top management in March this year.

Park was replaced as Managing Director by Bo Shin Seo and returned to Korea as Chief Financial Officer of Kia Motors, an arm of the company's parent firm Hyundai Motor Co.

When contacted, a company spokesperson said: "Our feasibility study is going on. After that, we will decide whether we will go ahead with the plant or not."

It was expected that HMIL will go ahead with the plant in India after Budget spared the auto industry from 'diesel tax' and with the price of petrol much higher than that of diesel, the demand for diesel vehicles has jumped.

A source in the know of the development described the latest development regarding the company's diesel plant as "a strange move".

"The plant was earlier announced in 2010 after completing all the due processes and with all the necessary precautions. However, with the new MD and some new senior officials coming in, the company has started again the feasibility study," a source said.

In November last year, HMIL had put on hold its plan to set up a diesel engine manufacturing unit at an investment of Rs 400 crore due to the slowdown in the automotive market.

HMIL at that time had said it would hold the construction of the proposed plant at least for the "medium term".

The plant, which was announced by Park in December 2010, was envisaged to have an annual capacity of 1.5 lakh units for three types of engines -- 1.1 litre, 1.4 litre and 1.6 litre for the domestic market.

After the Budget in March this year, the company had said it would review setting up of the plant.

"We have to weigh the pros and cons as there has been no mention of diesel tax in the Budget. Within two weeks we will be taking a decision on whether we should go ahead with our diesel plant or not," a spokesperson for HMIL had said.

At present, the company imports diesel engines from Korea for its models such as 'i20' and 'Verna'. HMIL has an installed capacity to produce 6.7 lakh vehicles per annum.

In April this year, HMIL had said it ramped up production capacity of diesel variants of its sedan Verna and compact car i20 by up to 50 per cent.

"The supply of both the diesel cars taken together will go up almost 50 per cent from the existing 7,000 units per month to 10,500 units per month," it had said.

The company increased sourcing of diesel engines from South Korea following increased demand of such cars in India due to rising price differential between petrol and diesel.

Demand for diesel cars has been rising in India. HMIL's domestic sales went up 2.85 per cent at 32,010 units compared to 31,123 units in the year-ago period.

In 2011, HMIL's domestic sales increased to 3,73,709 units, registering a growth of 4.76 per cent from 3,56,717 units in the previous year.


Hyundai to set up diesel plant in India

*Maruti Suzuki to invest Rs 4,000 cr in Gujarat car plant*


Vendors, ancillary units seen chipping in equal amount; State allots 700 acres for project

Share
2

Maruti Suzuki to invest Rs 4,000 cr in Gujarat car plant

Gandhinagar: Maruti Suzuki India, the country's largest carmaker, will invest Rs 4,000 crore to manufacture four-wheelers at its proposed Hansalpur unit in Gujarat.

The company's vendors and ancillary units are expected to chip in an equal amount into the project, for which the State Government has allotted a combined 700 acres.

The first phase of the project is expected to create at least 2,000 jobs, said Gujarat's Chief Minister, Mr Narendra Modi, after the two sides signed a State Support Agreement on Saturday. Ancillary units too are expected to generate an unspecified number of jobs.

Mr Shinzo Nakanishi, Managing Director, Maruti Suzuki, and Mr Maheshwar Sahu, Principal Secretary (Industries and Mining), signed the agreement

The Gujarat Government had earlier offered Maruti land near the famous Bahucharaji temple in Mehsana district. It, however, zeroed in on Hansalpur, which is around 300 km from the Mundra port, where the company has a pre-export inspection facility to ship cars to South India or outside the county.

Maruti is expected to produce 2.5 lakh cars annually by 2015-16 in the first phase at Hanslapur. Over the next decade, it plans to invest nearly Rs 18,000 crore in this facility, ramping up output to 7.5 lakh units in the next two phases.

With this, the company expects total production -- including from Gurgaon and Manesar plants -- to touch 20 lakh cars a year. Maruti's third plant at Manesar will also start production in 2013-14.

Maruti Suzuki to invest Rs 4,000 cr in Gujarat car plant

Maruti Suzuki inks pact with Gujarat for third facility


That means total investment of Rs. 8,000 crores or US$ 1.6 billion


----------



## cloud_9

India Inc's business sentiment improves despite economic woes: Survey


> NEW DELHI: Corporate India's confidence level has shown signs of improvement in the March quarter even as the domestic economy is witnessing high inflation and a likely slump in growth rate, says a survey.
> 
> *According to the NCAER MasterCard Worldwide Index of Business Confidence, the confidence of India Inc increased by 7.7 per cent over the previous quarter to 134.9 points in the March quarter from 125.2 points in January 2012.*
> 
> Confidence level in doing business rose for the first time since January 2011, irrespective of the fact that there is a global slump and high inflation rates.
> 
> The change in business sentiments comes on the back of a number of developments that have taken place on both domestic and global front during the last quarter of FY12, the survey said.
> 
> While moderation in economic growth rates persisted, inflation rate also moderated and the foodgrain harvest in 2011-12 has been at a record level, the study said.
> 
> "The index shows some significant changes in the economy during the quarter ending March 2012. After a dip in the year 2011, the index showed positive business sentiments during this time period.
> "In light of the current challenging economic environment, the next quarter index will be worth watching," T V Seshadri, Division President, South Asia and Country President India said.
> 
> "It's encouraging to see how the economy is recovering from the slump. The investors are regaining confidence and there is a positive outlook which has impacted this quarters result," NCAER Senior Research Counselor Shashanka Bhide said.
> 
> *The survey measures business confidence on four indicators -- overall economic conditions, financial position of firms, investment climate and level of current capacity utilisation.*
> 
> Overall, the survey reflects improved business sentiments in all regions except South where although the present situation has improved, firms are still not sure about changes in the short run future, according to survey that was conducted in March 2012 and received 528 responses.
> 
> The survey also has a special section on expectations and evaluation of Union Budget 2012-13, which suggested that the business sector was expecting measures to boost investment and demand more directly and these may not have been realised.
> 
> Meanwhile, the ratings of political management of the economic issues have declined compared to the previous quarter.
> 
> *Region-wise results suggest that Political Confidence Index (PCI) declined for two regions North & South and improved for the other two regions East & West over the previous round*.


----------



## laman12345

*India Huge Trade deficit widens as April export growth slows*

2-6-2012

Exports grew a mere 3.2 per cent in April to $24.45 billion over $23.69 billion in corresponding period last year. In rupee terms, the growth stood at 20.54 per cent. Imports in April were up 3.8 per cent at $37.8 billion, resulting in a higher trade deficit of $13.48 billion.

Trade deficit widens as April export growth slows to 3.2%

*India's Trade Deficit Hits Record $185 Billion*

Indias trade deficit soared to $185 billion in fiscal 2011-12. This is the highest ever trade deficit and is a serious concern, Commerce Secretary Rahul Khullar said in New Delhi, releasing the latest provisional trade figures.


----------



## India defense

For Chinese to troll...

Not all gloom and doom for Indian economy;improvement likely: Survey - The Times of India


----------



## laman12345

*Hard Landing of Indian Economy*

GDP growth for 2011-12 stands at 6.5%, lower than the 6.8% growth in 2008-09, the year of the Lehman crisis. The surprise is that while world GDP growth in 2011 was much higher than during the year of the Lehman collapse, growth in India is lower. 

Hard landing of Indian economy - Money Matters - livemint.com


*Indian growth weakest in nine years*

New Delhi&#8212;India&#8217;s economic growth slumped to its lowest level in nine years in the first three months of 2012, marking a dramatic slide in the fortunes of a country whose economy boasted nearly double-digit growth before the global recession.

&#8220;Urgent and bold steps are immediately needed to prevent the economy from descending into a full blown crisis. This must be averted at all costs,&#8221; . The GDP data showed that the manufacturing sector shrank 0.3 percent compared with a year earlier. The farm sector grew just 1.7 percent.

Indian growth weakest in nine years


----------



## Hulk

laman12345 said:


> *Hard Landing of Indian Economy*
> 
> GDP growth for 2011-12 stands at 6.5%, lower than the 6.8% growth in 2008-09, the year of the Lehman crisis. The surprise is that while world GDP growth in 2011 was much higher than during the year of the Lehman collapse, growth in India is lower.
> 
> Hard landing of Indian economy - Money Matters - livemint.com
> 
> 
> *Indian growth weakest in nine years*
> 
> New Delhi&#8212;India&#8217;s economic growth slumped to its lowest level in nine years in the first three months of 2012, marking a dramatic slide in the fortunes of a country whose economy boasted nearly double-digit growth before the global recession.
> 
> &#8220;Urgent and bold steps are immediately needed to prevent the economy from descending into a full blown crisis. This must be averted at all costs,&#8221; . The GDP data showed that the manufacturing sector shrank 0.3 percent compared with a year earlier. The farm sector grew just 1.7 percent.
> 
> Indian growth weakest in nine years



Cannot have a better news than this, this news will help speed up the pending reforms.


----------



## Martian2

India defense said:


> For Chinese to troll...
> 
> Not all gloom and doom for Indian economy;improvement likely: Survey - The Times of India



Why the anti-Chinese hostility? I just wrote a pro-India post (see below). You are making it harder to achieve Sino-Indian friendship.

----------

*India is 2nd-strongest BRIC in machine tool production and consumption*






*At $875 million, India edged out Brazil for the distinction of second-strongest BRIC country in machine tool production!*





*Though India has a smaller GDP than Brazil or Russia, the greater Indian consumption of machine tools seems to indicate a larger Indian manufacturing sector.*

Reference: 2012 World Machine Tool Output & Consumption Survey - Producers

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## laman12345

ALARM: India Inc's debt rises over 50%

The alarming rise in India Inc's debt , estimated to have risen by over 50-60 per cent from a year ago, is a serious cause of worry and efforts are on by the companies to pare their long-term loans by selling off assets.

India Inc's debt rises over 50 per cent; infra, real estate sectors lead - Business Today

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Koovie

Martian2 said:


> Why the anti-Chinese hostility? I just wrote a pro-India post (see below). You are making it harder to achieve Sino-Indian friendship.
> 
> ----------



Dont care about that, there are trolls on both sides...


----------



## laman12345

Koovie said:


> Dont care about that, there are trolls on both sides...



wrong, Chinese only tell the truth

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

*HSBC India Services PMI jumps to 3-month high of 54.7 in May*

NEW DELHI: India's services sector grew at the fastest pace in the last three months during May, driven by robust growth in new orders and optimistic business outlook, says a HSBC survey. 

The HSBC India ServicesPurchasing Managers Index (PMI) -- an index of Indian services sector activity -- bounced to a three-month high of 54.7 in May from 52.8 in April. 

A reading above 50 shows that the sector is growing, while, below 50 indicates that the segment is contracting. 



The May services PMI data showed a marked increase in the volume of work in-hand (but not yet completed) held at Indian service providers' units and a continued expansion of India's services sector workforce, HSBC said. 

"Following last week's release of the weaker than expected Q1 GDP number, the May PMI reading for the services sector was more encouraging," HSBC Chief Economist for India and ASEAN Leif Eskesen said. 

India's economic growth rate slowed to a 9-year low in March quarter at 5.3 per cent, and 6.5 per cent for the entire 2011-12 fiscal. 

At 6.5 per cent, the GDP growth in 2011-12 was lower than 6.7 per cent seen in 2008--09 amid the global financial crisis. 

Meanwhile, input price inflation in the Indian services sector accelerated to a strong rate amid reports of higher prices paid for energy, fuel and raw materials, which was passed on to clients, as output prices also rose sharply. 

"The inflation readings for input and output prices accelerated again and remain high by historical standards," Eskesen said. 

The survey further noted that Indian service providers were optimistic regarding the one-year business outlook in May. The degree of confidence was strong, and the most marked in 15 months driven by of new business wins and better economic conditions. 

"While the more backward-looking GDP numbers suggest rising growth risks and pressures on the RBI to cut rates, these numbers suggest the case may not necessarily be that clear-cut and, certainly, that there is no room for aggressive monetary policy easing over the near term," Eskesen said. 

However, RBI Deputy Governor Subir Gokarn on Monday said below-trend growth and falling crude prices offer the central bank a window to ease monetary policy. 

The Reserve Bank is scheduled to announce mid-quarter credit policy on June 18. 

Meanwhile, the HSBC India Manufacturing Purchasing Managers' Index (PMI) -- a measure of factory production -- slipped slightly to 54.8 in May, from 54.9 in April. 

Consequently, the HSBC Composite Output Index (covering manufacturing and services) posted 55.3 in May, up from 53.8 in April. 

HSBC India Services PMI jumps to 3-month high of 54.7 in May - The Times of India


----------



## laman12345

*Need to control inflation, high fiscal deficit, says Pranab*

5-6-2012

Finance Minister Pranab Mukherjee on Monday said the government has to address the high fiscal deficit, which has been projected at 5.1 per cent of gross domestic product for the financial year ending March 2013, or about Rs5.2 lakh crore.

The Reserve Bank of India, whose primary mandate is to keep inflation under check, has resorted to a high-interest regime to keep liquidity tight and prices low. However, headline inflation, continues to be outside of the central bank's comfort level -- in the month of Apri, it rose to an alarming 7.23 per cent, well above expectations. 

Mr. Mukherjee also said that the country needs to return to a high growth path. India&#8217;s GDP growth rate was 8.4 per cent in fiscal 2011 but slipped to 6.5 per cent in fiscal 2012. The GDP growth rate for the last quarter of 2012 was a dismal 5.3 per cent, well below the 6.1 per cent that experts had been expecting.

Need to control inflation, high fiscal deficit, says Pranab


----------



## Koovie

India launches 7-point strategy to boost export

Amid global economic problems, the government on Tuesday unveiled a seven-point strategy to boost exports which include 
extension of interest subsidy scheme by one year till March 31, 2013.

&#8220;We have now decided to extend the scheme (interest subvention) for another year till March 31, 2013 and expand its coverage to include other labour-intensive sectors namely toys, sports goods, processed agricultural products and ready made garments&#8221;, Commerce Minister Anand Sharma said while releasing annual supplement to the Foreign Trade Policy here.

&#8220;The underline philosophy of this year&#8217;s supplement is based on seven broad principles&#8221;, he said, adding these would include added thrust on employment-intensive industry and continuation of market diversification strategy.

The Minister also exuded confidence that India would be able to sustain 20 per cent export growth in the current fiscal.

&#8220;It is our expectation that with these measures, we shall be able to sustain an annual export growth of 20 per cent this fiscal&#8221;, he said.

India&#8217;s exports grew by 21 per cent in 2011-12 to touch USD 303 billion.

To encourage exports, the government came out with an interest subvention scheme under which two per cent interest subsidy was given to handlooms, handicrafts, carpets and SME sector.

The scheme, which has been extended by a year, was to end on March 31, 2012.

Highlights

Government aiming 20 per cent export growth in 2012-13

Two per cent interest subsidy scheme extended till March 2013

Zero per cent duty EPCG scheme for technology upgradation extended till March&#8217;13

Incentives for exports from north-eastern states

Shipments from Delhi, Mumbai through post, courier or e-commerce to get export benefits

Single revolving bank guarantee for different export deals

Seven new markets added to Focus Market Scheme

Market linked focus product scheme extended till March&#8217;13 for apparel export to USA and EU

Ahmedabad, Kolhapur and Shaharanpur new Towns of Export Excellence

Govt to come out with new guidelines to promote SEZs

Focus on market diversification to continue

Steps announced to reduce transaction cost of exports

Foreign Trade Policy document made more user friendly

Thirteen shows abroad to promote Brand India 

The Hindu : Business / Industry : India launches 7-point strategy to boost export


----------



## cloud_9

Australia halts approval process for GVK's $10 bn coal mine


> SYDNEY: In a setback to the Indian infrastructure conglomerate GVK, the Australian government announced halting the environment clearances granted to GVK's $10b coal mine by the Queensland government last week.
> 
> *In a disagreement with the Queensland government over the issue, Australia's federal minister for sustainability and environment Tony Burke announced halting the approvals granted to GVK's project.*
> 
> While the conservative Queensland government that was elected in March is on a move to clear the backlog of mine projects worth over A$50b, the federal government is acting tough on projects that could impact the environment.



HPCL keen on oil refinery at Barmer in Rajasthan


> NEW DELHI: With ONGC deterring from building a refinery in Rajasthan, s*tate-owned Hindustan Petroleum (HPCL) has expressed interest in setting up a 9 million tonne unit at the site of the massive oil find at Barmer district. *
> 
> HPCL, which owns a refinery at Mumbai and Visakhapatnam in Andhra Pradesh and is equal partner in the just commissioned Bhatinda refinery in Punjab, is keen to take up the project, sources privy to the development said.
> 
> Oil and Natural Gas Corp (ONGC), which owns 30 per cent interest in the Barmer oilfields of Cairn India, had in 2005 committed to building the refinery but later started soft- peddling the project.



ONGC may bid for $5 bn ConocoPhillips Canadian oil sands assets: Source


> KUALA LUMPUR: Oil and Natural Gas Corp, India's biggest state-owned energy explorer, is considering bidding for part of ConocoPhillips Canadian oil sands holdings worth around $5 billion, a source with direct knowledge of the situation told Reuters on Tuesday.
> 
> The Houston-based company has been looking to sell assets in a number of countries including Nigeria as part of a global restructuring. ConocoPhillips recently completed the spin-off of its refining activities into Phillips 66, a newly created independent U.S. company.
> 
> ConocoPhillips said in January that it is selling a stake in six Alberta properties that produce 12,000 barrels of oil a day from an estimated 30 billion barrels of bitumen.



*Highlights of Annual Supplement 2012-13 to Foreign Trade Policy 2009 -14*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## laman12345

The Indian Rupee is falling like a rock.

At an exchange rate of 54.51 rupees to the U.S. dollar, India's 2011 economy is $1.4 trillion and smaller than Australia's.


----------



## Nakki Nair

laman12345 said:


> The Indian Rupee is falling like a rock.
> 
> At an exchange rate of 54.51 rupees to the U.S. dollar, India's 2011 economy is $1.4 trillion and smaller than Australia's.



Is the movement from 56 to 54.5 called 'falling like a rock'? If so, I would like the rupee to fall like a rock forever.


----------



## laman12345

Nakki Nair said:


> Is the movement from 56 to 54.5 called 'falling like a rock'? If so, I would like the rupee to fall like a rock forever.



*I teach you. movement from 44 to 55.5 called "falling like a rock" 

(Rupee drops almost 30% in 8 months) *


----------



## cloud_9

India's GVK wins Australian state nod for coal rail line


> (Reuters) -* India's GVK Power & Infrastructure won approval on Wednesday from the Australian state of Queensland for a proposed 500-km rail line, clearing another hurdle for its $10 billion Alpha coal project.*
> 
> The state is looking to speed approvals for projects in its Galilee Basin in central Queensland, where five major mines could produce more than 200 million tonnes of coal a year, putting it on par with the state's coal-rich Bowen Basin.
> 
> The state also approved a competing rail corridor proposed by coal rail transporter, QR National working with another Indian company, Adani Enterprises, to develop another mine in the untapped Galilee Basin.
> 
> "After exhaustive negotiations with all the mine proponents, I believe that the responsible development of the Galilee Basin can be achieved by defining an east-west extension of the QRN network and a north-south corridor to facilitate a new standard gauge line," Queensland Deputy Premier Jeff Seeney said in a statement.
> 
> In a statement, GVK chairman G.V. Krishna Reddy said, "This investment will deliver wider benefits as it provides both initial and additional capacity to satisfy both Galilee and Bowen Basin rail capacity requirements in the future."
> 
> GVK's Alpha coal project is the most advanced in securing government approvals, although it hit a snag this week when the federal government said it would take extra time to review the environmental impact of the mine, rail and port plan.
> 
> The state's decision on Wednesday means another project, the China First project being developed by billionaire Clive Palmer, will have to use one of his rivals' rail lines.
> 
> QR National said its plan is designed to make the rail system expandable to handle more than 200 million tonnes a year. (Reporting by Sonali Paul;Editing by Clarence Fernandez)



LNP vs ALP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

*Sensex up 434 points, investors richer by Rs 1.3 lakh crore*

Sensex up 434 points, investors richer by Rs 1.3 lakh crore - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## laman12345

SpArK said:


> *Sensex up 434 points, investors richer by Rs 1.3 lakh crore*
> 
> Sensex up 434 points, investors richer by Rs 1.3 lakh crore - The Times of India



*drop 2000 points and then bounce back 434 points 

= investors richer by Rs 1.3??? *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

laman12345 said:


> *drop over 2000 points and the bounce back 434 points = investors richer by Rs 1.3??? *




you have o idea of stock markets, dont ya.

During drops investor exit positions and enter when markets recover. 

An entry yesterday and high sensex indices with gains in correct shares makes ppl rich.


Its not like your kindergarden marksheets.. its kinda complex.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## AbhijitSingh

SpArK said:


> you have o idea of stock markets, dont ya.
> 
> During drops investor exit positions and enter when markets recover.
> 
> An entry yesterday and high sensex indices with gains in correct shares makes ppl rich.
> 
> 
> Its not like your kindergarden marksheets.. its kinda complex.



 let him be.. Share my happiness.. Made 3 K USD in last 2 days

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## shuttler

SpArK said:


> you have o idea of stock markets, dont ya.
> 
> During drops investor exit positions and enter when markets recover.
> 
> An entry yesterday and high sensex indices with gains in correct shares makes ppl rich.
> 
> 
> Its not like your kindergarden marksheets.. its kinda complex.



it all depends on the point of exit and entry idiot! if a stock market drops by more than 2,000 points and
then back up by another 400+ points you cant really count the back up effect but not the free falling loses!

that means the market has vaporised more than it recovers!



laman12345 said:


> *drop 2000 points and the bounce back 434 points
> 
> = investors richer by Rs 1.3??? *



that's correct. either indians have no basic knowledge of how the stock market operates or open wide mouths pretending they are experienced but have no money to do so or BOTH! 

Habitual bragging has no effect here!

It's also laughable to see large no of clueless indian cheerleaders


----------



## SpArK

shuttler said:


> it all depends on the point of exit and entry ! if a stock market drops by more than 2,000 points and
> then back up by another 400+ points you cant really count the back up effect but not the free falling loses!
> 
> that means the market has vaporised more than it recovers!




Ok now tell me how a stock market crashes.

*Is it automatic* or investors including small traders selling in panic to reduce loss???

Again another one with no idea of whats talking ....and foot in mouth syndrome.


Also edited the part u call me idiot... because i dont like ppl calling harsh words in forum............. you, a-hole MF.

Green Signal for Bullet Train From Mumbai to Ahmedabad | news.outlookindia.com


Two ambitious rail projects - proposed elevated rail corridor in Mumbai and a bullet train between Ahmedabad and Mumbai - got a boost today as Prime Minister Manmohan Singh finalized the targets for key infrastructure projects in PPP model in railways.

At a meeting with ministers and secretaries of key infrastructure ministries, it was decided to flag off the elevated rail corridor project for Mumbai suburban service with a total investment of Rs 20,000 crore in 2012-13.

The elevated rail corridor is crucial for Mumbai as it aims to give a faster service to daily commuters in the metropolis.

However, Railway Minister Mukul Roy was not present in the meeting. Chairman Railway Board Vinay Mittal attended the high-level meeting chaired by the PM.

It was also decided to finalise the action plan for the 500-km high-speed corridor from Mumbai to Ahmedabad, said railway sources. The project is estimated to cost about Rs 60,000 crore.

Known as bullet train project, the train is expected to run at 350 km per hour speed reducing the travel time to four hours between the two cities from seven hours by Duronto, the fastest train at present.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dearone4u_22

Barring India, BRIC nations may be troubled in H2: JPMorgan - CNBC-TV18 -
As the erratic US economy continues to act up, all eyes will be on Fed Chairman Ben Bernanke as he testifies before Congress on Thursday. If the Fed decides it needs to act later this month, it could either extend its current program of selling short-term securities to buy longer-dated ones, known as Operation Twist, or it could embark on a third round of quantitative easing (QE).

However, Adrian Mowat, chief Asian and emerging equity strategist, JPMorgan finds no reason to suggest that the Fed will take any action to stimulate the US economy. Similarly, on the euro zone&#8217;s woes, he says, &#8220;I don&#8217;t think the ECB is likely to act ahead of the meeting at the end of this month between the European leaders.&#8221;

*On our domestic issues, Mowat says inflation is slowly coming off and pessimism is beginning to wane. From the BRIC (Brazil, Russia, China, India) nations, he says Russia, Brazil and China will continue to be somewhat troubled going into the second half. Whereas, he says, there is an argument for certain emerging markets like India to do well in the second half of this fiscal.*

*Q: How does all this play out for the emerging market universe? There is talk of a flip in trade in the second half where perhaps EMs have a chance of outperforming versus traditionally strong markets like the US?
*
*A:* Yes, there is an argument for certain emerging markets to do well in the second half. I am still very conservative on the outlook for China&#8217;s growth and China&#8217;s property market will be a drag on China&#8217;s growth for quite a number of years and the government&#8217;s ability to stimulate that economy was massively overestimated at the beginning of the year. So I think China will disappoint, commodity prices will remain bleak and that will have an impact on places like Brazil and Russia.

In contrast, the commodity importing countries that have had inflation problems look as if they will be in a better macro economic environment. When we look at a place like India - big current account deficit, big oil and commodity import, hopefully the current account deficit will continue to narrow with the declining commodity prices. The fall in the rupee is equivalent to about a 100 bps of the repo rate, so that&#8217;s a stimulus as is the RBI&#8217;s actions already to date.

A lot of pessimism on Indian inflation is coming down. Our view is actually Indian inflation will be coming down. India looks well placed for this story. Maybe so does Turkey, the manufacturing sector in Mexico continues to look interesting, but Russia, Brazil and China will continue to be somewhat troubled going into second half. So I am not sure if it&#8217;s a broad EM rally but I think it will be much more country specific.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yeti

Reliance to invest $18 billion in India, double its operating profit over next 4-5 years: Mukesh Ambani - The Times of India

*Reliance to invest $18 billion in India, double its operating profit over next 4-5 years: *

Reliance Industries has bought back 27 million shares to date, 22.5 percent of its share buyback target, chairman Mukesh Ambani said.The author has posted comments on this articlePTI | Jun 7, 2012, 12.02PM ISTMUMBAI: Reliance Industries on Thursday announced investment of Rs 100,000 crore in core businesses of petrochem and oil and gas as well as in new sectors of retail and telecom, to double operating profits in 4-5 years.

Addressing company shareholders, RIL chairman and managing director Mukesh Ambani said new projects in petrochemicals and refinery business would come online in the next 2 to 3 years.

Investments in refinery downstream would add 30-40 per cent to margins while retail business would be a significant and profitable business for RIL within 3 years, he said.


He said 4G commercial rollout plans are being finalised even as the company bets big on shale gas production with output projected to grow ten times in five years from current 30 billion cubic feet.

"Even after this investment of Rs 100,000 crore, our balance sheet will be the strongest not only in India but in the world," he said.

Ambani said while the main natural gas reservoir in the eastern offshore KG-D6 has proved to be difficult to produce, the company is pinning hope on satellite fields in the area to ramp up output to 60 million standard cubic meters per day on a sustained basis.

"We currently finalising plans to offer nationwide digital services," he said.

Reliance Retail aiming 5-6 times revenue growth

Aiming to make consumer businesses a key part of the business, Mukesh Ambani said that the group's retail venture was aiming to grow its revenue 5-6 times and achieve sales of Rs 40,000-50,000 crore in the next three to four years.

"We are investing aggressively in this business (Reliance Retail)... We are targetting 5-6 times of existing revenue and achieve sales of Rs 40,000-50,000 crore and would turn profitable within this time period," Ambani said.

He further said that Reliance Retail will be one of the important growth drivers for the group.

Ambani further said that the business has grown strong in five years of its beginning with over 1,300 stores and has created a leadership position.

He further said that Reliance Retail has provided new employment for 50,000 people, including 25,000 people directly by Reliance.

The company was looking to grow its customer base by over three-times from about 30 lakh people visiting its retail stores every week currently to over one crore people every week in 3-4 years, he said.

Ambani further said that Reliance Retail through its newest format Reliance Markets is partnering kirana stores and small retailers to supply them products at low prices.

"We aim to be a supplier of choice for kiranas and small retailers... We will grow in retail in partnerships with small retailers," he added.

"We have strengthened our portfolio of global brands through partnerships... We will continue to invest in partnerships with consumers, brands and producers," he said.

"Consumer businesses will form a significant part our our business in less than a decade," he noted.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SpArK

Indian shares hit 1-mth high; auto makers gain | Reuters

'India can get up to $90 bn in 2 years'

The finance ministry has received feedback that the Indian capital markets could witness $20-25 billion inflows on the pessimistic side and $80-90 billion on the optimistic side in the next two years, from the newly announced category of qualified foreign investors (QFIs) route. QFIs include foreign individuals, groups and associations.

This was an input the ministry received from qualified depository participants (QDPs), through which QFIs would be allowed to invest, Thomas Mathew, joint secretary in the capital markets division of the finance ministry said on Thursday. He clarified these are not the estimates of the finance ministry, but were given by QDPs at a recent meeting. If this sum of money on the optimistic side does come in the markets in the next two years, it would help stem the depreciation of the rupee, analysts said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## India defense

Chinese and Pakistan are not posting ...that means good news coming to india

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tangent

India defense said:


> Chinese and Pakistan are not posting ...that means good news coming to india


...good observation...
theory 1 : posts by Chinese or pakistanis are inversely proportional to the direction of movement of Indian economy and India as a whole.

But they serve a good purpose for us, unintentionally. they ensure that we do not get complacent. The goal of prosperous India is still far, and it's no time to be complacent & satisfied.
Thankyou Chinese

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Koovie

Tangent said:


> ...good observation...
> theory 1 : posts by Chinese or pakistanis are inversely proportional to the direction of movement of Indian economy and India as a whole.
> 
> But they serve a good purpose for us, unintentionally. they ensure that we do not get complacent. The goal of prosperous India is still far, and it's no time to be complacent & satisfied.
> Thankyou Chinese



soo true. But it would be more useful if some hardcore posters posting all those negative aspects about the Indian economy would spam our Prime Ministers message box and not the Indian economy thread on PDF


----------



## Abingdonboy

Funny how trolls are now nowhere to be seen!! What difference a week makes!!

Show we lower ourselves to their level and say China should be replaced by Cambodia and Brazil by Belarus in BRICS? Nah!!


----------



## IndoCarib

The finance ministry has received feedback that the Indian capital markets could witness $20-25 billion inflows on the pessimistic side and $80-90 billion on the optimistic side in the next two years, from the newly announced category of qualified foreign investors (QFIs) route. QFIs include foreign individuals, groups and associations.

'India can get up to $90 bn in 2 years'

Despite the immediate macroeconomic circumstances, oil-to-yarn and retail conglomerate Reliance Industries Ltd (RIL) has linked its fortunes to what it believes to be the bright future growth cycle for India.

RIL

A day after Prime Minister Manmohan Singh approved key infrastructure projects and reiterated his government&#8217;s resolve to remove bottlenecks to growth, India&#8217;s industry leaders welcomed the government move, saying it would &#8220;increase investors&#8217; confidence&#8221;.

&#8220;Any initiative that will spur growth, job creation and economic activity is a welcome move and will increase confidence of investors,&#8221; S Gopalakrishnan, executive co-chairman of Infosys Ltd, said on the sidelines of the ongoing the Global Investors Meet here.

India Inc happy over PM's new infra plans

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## lepziboy

Rupee back at 54-level as fund flows strengthen

Mumbai: Strengthening for the third day in a row, the rupee Thursday shot up by 42 paise against the dollar to end at 54-level for the first time in nearly three weeks, amid sustained FII inflows and a surprise rate cut by China.

The rupee commenced higher at 55.14 a dollar from the overnight close of 55.36 at the Interbank Foreign Exchange (Forex) market, and immediately touched a low of 55.30 on some dollar demand from oil importers as crude oil hovered around the USD 85 per barrel.

However, the currency bounced back to breach 55-mark to a high of 54.92 before concluding at 54.94, its highest closing since May 18. This was rise of 0.76 percent or 42 paise.

In the last three sessions, the rupee has gained 71 paise at a time local stocks, represented by Sensex, rose over 600 points with the 30-share index rising by 195 points today.

Apart from Foreign Institutional Investors (FIIs) buying shares worth over Rs 675 crore today, forex dealers said the rate cut in China in late trade further boosted a revival in global risk-taking sentiment.

The euro hit a 10-day high of USD 1.2601 against the dollar and the Australian dollar rose to new three-week high of USD 0.9993 after China's central bank unexpectedly cut benchmark one-year lending rate by 25 bps to 6.31 percent. The deposit rate was also lowered by 25 bps to 3.25 percent.

The rate cut by China helped the rupee, said Hemal Doshi, Chief Currency Strategist, Geojit Comtrade.

"Factors like euro strengthening against dollar and FIIs buying shares have contributed to the appreciation of rupee," said T S Srinivasan, GM (Treasury), Indian Overseas Bank.

Expectations of more easing from Federal Reserve weakened the dollar as it down 0.3 percent against a basket of currencies.

Rupee back at 54-level as fund flows strengthen

Sensex up for 4th straight day, ends at 1-month high of 16,649

Mumbai: Indian stocks rose for the fourth straight day Thursday with Sensex climbing 195 points to a one-month high of 16,649.05 as investors cheered government push to the infrastructure sector and the rising rupee.

After gaining nearly 500 points in the last three days, the 30-share index opened with a 100-point gain on strong Asian cues. It consolidated gains further as the rupee clawed back to 54-levels intra-day.

The sentiments were supported as European markets opened higher on hopes that global central banks will resort to a fresh round of stimulus as the Eurozone crisis deepens.

All eyes are on Federal Reserve chief Ben Bernanke who is scheduled to speak to US Congress later today and investors expect to hear about quantitative easing, said traders.

Gains in Sensex were led by banks including HDFC Bank, and ICICI Bank up over 3.5 percent as the belief gained further ground that Reserve Bank will cut rates on June 18.

Index heavyweight RIL closed 1 percent up on its 30th AGM while Infosys and ITC ended 1-2 percent higher. Auto counters including Maruti, M&M and Hero also rose 2-3 percent today.

Factors like crude oil prices at USD 85 a barrel and rupee trading near 55-level to a dollar enthused investors further to buy as across the market over 1,500 stocks rose with investor wealth surging Rs 42,000 crore to Rs 59 lakh crore.

With 25 out 30 constituents closing higher, Sensex ended at 16,649.05, a level last seen on May 7, up 194.75 points.

Similarly, the 50-share NSE Nifty regained the key 5,000-level by rising 52.55 points to 5,049.65.

"Markets were inspired by hopes of rate cut and positive sentiments after Manmohan Singh announced a big push to infrastructure. European and Asian shares were up on speculation that central banks will respond with more stimulus," said Sharmila Joshi of Fairwealth Securities.

The government had yesterday announced 2012-13 ambitious targets for investments in ports and aviation sectors, power generation, coal production and railway freight carriage.

Asian stocks jumped, extending gains made in the previous session, as investors hoped for US and European monetary easing to counter growing economic woes.

Key benchmark indices in Hong Kong, Japan, South Korea and Taiwan rose by between 0.34 percent to 2.56 percent while China's Shanghai Composite and Singapore's Straits Times fell by 0.06 percent and 0.71 percent.

European stocks erased some of its early gains but still traded higher in their afternoon deals. Key indices like FTSE was up 0.55 pert cent, CAC (0.34 percent) and DAX (0.29 percent).

Major gainers from the Sensex pack were HDFC Bank (3.75 percent), followed by ICICI Bank (3.67 percent), Sterlite Ind. (3.42 percent), DLF (3.27 percent), Maruti Suzuki (3.03 percent), Infosys (1.99 percent), Hero Motocorp (1.97 percent), M&M (1.89 percent), ITC (1.86 percent), NTPERCENT (1.83 percent), Tata Power (1.75 percent), Jindal Steel (1.52 percent), BHEL (1.3 percent), Bharti Airtel (1.1 percent) and Reliance (0.97 percent).

However, Wipro fell by 1.91 percent, Gail India by 1 percent and TCS by 0.94 percent.

Among the sectoral indices, the BSE-Realty shot up by 2.28 percent followed by the Bankex (2.25 percent), the BSE-Auto (1.39 percent), the BSE-Power (1.20 percent), the BSE-Metal (1.16 percent), the BSE-FMCG (1.15 percent) and the BSE-Capital Goods (1.12 percent).

The market breadth continued to show positive trend as 1,527 shares finished with gains while 1,172 ended with losses.

"A lot of events are lined up in the near term:- IIP: June 12, WPI: June 14, Greece re-election: June 17, RBI policy meeting: June 18 and FOMC meeting: June 20...These events may have significant market implications," said Pankaj Pandey, Head Research, ICICIdirect.

The total turnover firmed up further to Rs 2,176.65 crore from Rs 2,060.29 crore yesterday. 

Sensex up for 4th straight day, ends at 1-month high of 16,649


----------



## laman12345

*No exporter is happy with the weakening rupee*

8-6-2012

"No exporter is happy with the weakening rupee," says Rafeeque Ahmed, President, Federation of Indian Exports Organisations. Why not? "We are scared," says Ludhianabased Rajnish Ahuja, who has been exporting engineering goods for nearly three decades. "Foreign buyers are very smart. They are asking for a 10 per cent discount now. But if the rupee appreciates tomorrow, we are worried they will want the discount to continue."

Why rupee fall is of no help to exporters this time - Business Today

*Monsoon rains 36% below average in first week*

8-6-2012

NEW DELHI: Monsoon rains were 36 percent below average in the week to June 6, the weather office said on Thursday, reflecting the delay in the arrival of the seasonal rains over Kerala from the usual June 1 start date. The monsoon rains are crucial for farm output and economic growth as about 55 percent of the south Asian nation's arable land is rain-fed, and the farm sector accounts for about 15 percent of a nearly $2-trillion economy.

Monsoon rains 36% below average in first week - The Times of India

*
Rupee falling to 55 Level in the morning*

The rupee opened weaker against the dollar on Friday.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

I have been refraining to posting this, just not to rub salt on wounds. but indian cheerleading trolls are ungrateful!

* India's fertilisers demand seen falling in FY13-Tata Chem* 
Source :	Reuters	Thu, Jun 07, 2012

(DAP) and muriate of potash (MoP) to fall 15-20 percent this year as *a weak rupee and lower government subsidy push up prices, a company official said. *
Indian farms consumed 10.8 million tonnes of DAP in the past fiscal year that ended in March, while raw MoP consumption was 3 million tonnes, according to government data. 
This year, fertiliser (business) is certainly seeing pressure because of the depreciating rupee, said P.K. Ghose, chief financial officer at Tata Chemicals that gets about half its revenue fertilisers. 
*The rupee has depreciated nearly 19 percent over the last 12 months, ballooning the cost of fertilisers the company imports from Canada, Russia and the Middle East.	* 
If you need to make your operations viable, you need to increase price, Ghose said in an interview. 
*Facing a burgeoning fiscal deficit, India has also slashed by a fifth the subsidy it gives to phosphate and potash-based fertilisers in 2012/13*


----------



## Holmes

*India on course to achieve USD 500 bln exports target by 2014*


> Helped by market diversification and incentives announced in the foreign trade policy, India is likely to achieve the export target of USD 500 billion by 2013-14. "I believe that we are on course to achieve the (USD) 500 billion target," Commerce and Industry Minister Anand Sharma said
> here at a FICCI function.
> 
> Sharma said that although the traditional exports destinations -- the US and Europe are important, there is a need to focus on new markets like Africa, Latin America and Central Asia.
> 
> The government has announced several incentives for exporters to explore new destinations under focus market and focus product scheme.
> 
> The minister also expressed concerns over widening trade deficit which has touched USD 185 billion in the last fiscal.
> In 2011-12, exports grew by 21 per cent to USD 303.7 billion.
> 
> The government has announced fiscal incentives, including interest subsidy to help exporters in the wake of global economic uncertainty.
> 
> "I hope the exporters will benefit from incentives announced in the foreign trade policy," he added.


India on course to achieve USD 500 bln exports target by 2014 - Hindustan Times

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

*India now have access to Chinese marine products market*

Indian exporters can now start exporting marine food products *to China again, a $5 billion market for these items*, according to an Indian embassy official.

India is one among 37 countries which has been cleared by the General Administration of Quality Supervision, Inspection and Quarantine (AQSIQ) to start exporting marine food products to China, K Nagaraj Naidu, Counsellor (Commercial) at the Indian Embassy said.

India now have access to Chinese marine products market

*
China grain imports to rise, India eyes more exports
*
China will import more corn and soybeans next season to keep pace with growing domestic demand, while fellow emerging giant India is trying to export more of its record wheat and rice crops to reduce its surplus, officials said on Thursday.

UPDATE 1-China grain imports to rise, India eyes more exports | Reuters

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cloud_9

*Govt okays FDI from Pak; same status as Bangla funds*


> NEW DELHI, JUNE 8: The Centre has given the green signal for Foreign Direct Investments (FDI) from Pakistan and treating it on a par with such investments from Bangladesh.
> 
> Since they were similarly banned, we had to give Pakistan what we already gave to Bangladesh, official sources told Business Line.
> 
> Currently, a Bangladeshi citizen or an entity incorporated there is allowed to invest in India with the Foreign Investment Promotion Board's (FIPB) approval. The FDI policy permits Indian companies to issue employee stock options to Bangladeshi citizens, also with the FIPB's nod. These norms for Bangladesh will now be applicable to Pakistan too. The FIPB clearance is also meant to take care of security concerns.
> 
> Details to be notified
> 
> The Commerce and Industry Minister, Mr Anand Sharma, had on April 13 said that India has, in principle, agreed to allow FDI from Pakistan, adding that procedural details would be notified soon.
> 
> The changes were to be announced at the India-Pakistan Commerce Secretary level meeting slated for May 2-5, but the meeting was postponed and a new date is yet to be fixed. The Department of Industrial Policy and Promotion and the Finance Ministry are also considering if the notification on changes in the FDI policy should precede changes in Foreign Exchange Management Act, or vice-versa.
> 
> Non-discriminatory
> 
> The delay in the notifications was affecting the progress of negotiations among the South Asian countrie towards agreements on services trade and investment. Pakistan questioned how India could push for liberalisation of services and investment in South Asia when New Delhi was yet to accord non-discriminatory treatment to Pakistan on FDI. Meanwhile, on Friday, Mr Sharma said during a CII function that India has allowed investments from Pakistan and opening up of Pakistani bank branches in India. He said South Asian economic integration will be possible only when India and Pakistan partner to bring peace and prosperity in the region. Speaking at a FICCI function, he said the Government will allow investments from Pakistan, whatever is the amount, to flow into India.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SpArK

Sahara Infra & Housing announce 10 lifestyle township projects


Lucknow: Sahara Infrastructure and Housing today announced 10 lifestyle township projects, including nine self-sufficient integrated townships under the brand name of 'Sahara City Homes' and 'Sahara Grace' here.

On his birthday, Sahara India Pariwar founder and Chairman Subrata Roy Sahara announced start of the project at 'Shubh Aagaman' ceremony here.

He said that it would be followed by simultaneous 'Bhoomipujans' and 'Shubh Aagaman' ceremony at all 10 projects sites.

On the occasion, Roy also announced to introduce another 58 projects spread across India this fiscal.

"Out of 58 projects, 21 will be township projects and 37 projects will belong to affordable housing segment. With this, Sahara will enter the affordable housing segment under a new brand name and will address the supply gap in the mass housing segment," Roy said.

This new brand will make housing affordable to people by offering residential units in the price range of Rs 5-15 lakh, across 350 plus cities of India.

"We have vowed to develop comprehensive real estate projects offering quality lifestyle to people across the board covering not just tier one cities but also tier two, three and even small towns, in congruence to the scales of income of people," Roy said.

"These 10 townships along with the ongoing 8 township projects and forthcoming 58 projects to be added in January 2013", he said.

Spread on a total area of 900 acres, the 10 projects will offer 25 thousand residential units along with a world class range of amenities and facilities.

The Project Management of these 10 projects will be done by Sahara Turner Constructions Limited. The possessions of residential units is planned to start in next 2.5 years with project completion in 5 years.

Out of the 10 projects in seven states, nine Sahara City Homes integrated townships are coming up in the cities of Pune, Aurangabad, Jodhpur, Gwalior, Bareilly, Solapur, Porbandar, Katni, Kashipur while 'Sahara Grace' brand of premium residential apartment cluster is coming up in Cuttak - Bhubaneshwar.

'Sahara City Homes' integrated townships are currently being developed in 7 cities (Lucknow, Jaipur, Indore, Nagpur, Ahmedabad, Satna and Coimbatore).

The company will deliver over 2000 residential units in the current financial year.

Sahara Grace brand of residential apartment clusters has been a major success in Gurgaon and Lucknow where it has been completed and sold out. 


PTI


----------



## cloud_9

*Essar get final nod in Indonesia for mining*


> BANGKOK: Essar Energy today said it has received the final approval from the Indonesian government to start mining at the Aries coal project.
> 
> According to Essar, it has received the final 'Pinjam Pakai' forest approval, enabling it to accelerate development at Aries to provide fuel for its Salaya-I power plant.
> 
> "Essar Energy has access to over 500 million tonnes of coal resources across seven coal blocks in India and overseas. This coal is sufficient to provide fuel to 5,250 MW of Essar Energy's power generation capacity," company CEO Naresh Nayyar said.
> 
> "This is a major step forward in our strategy of providing full fuel security for all of our power generation assets, thereby eliminating price and delivery risks," he added.
> 
> The Aries coal mine, which Essar acquired in April, 2010 for USD 118 million, is 5,000 hectares in area and is located in the West Kutai region of East Kalimantan.
> 
> Essar has already started constructing the supporting road and port infrastructure; it is expected that first coal will be available within nine to 12 months.


----------



## laman12345

*Bad News! India's forex reserves plunge to $285.85 bn*

This is the fifth weekly drop in the forex reserves kitty. The reserves had declined by $1.74 billion and $1.80 billion respectively in the previous two weeks.

The Reserve Bank of India is believed to have sold dollars during these weeks to curb the slide in the rupee's value.The partially convertible rupee slumped to a record low of 56.52 against a US dollar on May 31. It has weakened sharply in the last two months due to increased demands from oil importers and outflow of money by the foreign institutional investors as poor GDP growth data dampened sentiments in the Indian markets.

India's forex reserves plunge to $285.85 bn


----------



## dearone4u_22

Ashok Leyland supplies 100 buses to Ghana for $7.6 mn - Indian Express
Hinduja Group flagship firm Ashok Leyland today said it has supplied 100 'Falcon' buses to Ghana for USD 7.6 million (about Rs 42 crore).

"Ashok Leyland has supplied 100 Falcon buses to Ghana worth USD 7.6 million," the commercial vehicle maker said in a filing to the BSE.

The vehicles were inducted to the fleet of a transport company -- Metro Mass Transit Ltd, in which the Government of Ghana has 45 per cent stake, it added. The buses will ply on 360 routes throughout Ghana &#8211; both inter and intra-city.

"Africa has been one of our key focus markets and presents some very unique opportunities for a commercial vehicle manufacturer like us," Ashok Leyland Managing Director Vinod K Dasari said.

The company had earlier supplied buses to Nigeria and those hold a premium status in Lagos' bus rapid system, which is the only such model in the sub-Saharan Africa, he added. All the 100 buses supplied to Ghana are left-hand drive and were specially customised into 57-seater buses.

"Ashok Leyland also becomes the first commercial vehicle manufacturer to introduce a mechanical inline fuel injection with an Euro 3 engine and electronic destination board in Ghana," the statement said.

This is the second such major order from Ghana after the induction of 160 waste management trucks last year, it added. Shares of Ashok Leyland were trading 1.69 per cent up at Rs 27 apiece on BSE during morning hours.


----------



## laman12345

*S&P: India may become first BRIC nation to lose investment grade*

11-06-2012

NEW DELHI: India could lose its investment-grade rating due to slow GDP growth and political roadblocks to economic policymaking, said a S&P report titled "Will India Be The First BRIC Fallen Angel?"

The report states that the Indian government's reaction to potentially slower growth and greater vulnerability to economic shocks could largely determine whether the country can maintain an investment-grade rating or become the first "fallen angel" among the BRIC nations (which also comprise Brazil, Russia, and China). The 'BBB-' long-term sovereign credit rating on India is currently one notch above speculative grade.

"Setbacks or reversals in India's path toward a more liberal economy could hurt its long-term growth prospects and, therefore, its credit quality," said Standard & Poor's credit analyst Joydeep Mukerji.

Standard & Poor's revised the rating outlook to negative from stable in April 2012 because of India's lower GDP growth prospects and the risk that its external liquidity and fiscal flexibility may erode. The negative outlook also reflects the risk that Indian authorities may be unable to react to economic shocks quickly and decisively enough to maintain the country's current creditworthiness.

"The combination of a weakening political context for further reform, along with economic deceleration, raises the risk that the government may take modest steps backward away from economic liberalization in the event of unexpected economic shocks. Such potential backward steps could reverse India's liberalization of the external sector and the financial sector," said Mukherji.

The report examines the forecasts for economic growth, and the possible effects on business confidence and the government's commitment to economic reform.

S&P: India may become first BRIC nation to lose investment grade - The Economic Times


----------



## IndoCarib

Dismissing fears over India's growth rate may falling to less than 6.5 per cent finance minister Pranab Mukherjee today said 2012-13 would be the turnaround year for the economy. 

"We are taking all necessary steps to ensure that we come back to the path of the targeted GDP growth. Of course it will take some time...but from this year we expect to make a turn around," Mukherjee said.

domain-b.com : 2012-13 to be turnaround year for Indian economy: Mukherjee

Indian economy benefits from buffalo meat export boom | GT: Global Trader

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

catcatsunny said:


> only low IQ believe him



Jumping straight to Indian economy section ? You sound like a new ID of 'layman12345'

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## catcatsunny

laman12345 said:


> *Bad News! India's forex reserves plunge to $285.85 bn*
> 
> This is the fifth weekly drop in the forex reserves kitty. The reserves had declined by $1.74 billion and $1.80 billion respectively in the previous two weeks.
> 
> The Reserve Bank of India is believed to have sold dollars during these weeks to curb the slide in the rupee's value.The partially convertible rupee slumped to a record low of 56.52 against a US dollar on May 31. It has weakened sharply in the last two months due to increased demands from oil importers and outflow of money by the foreign institutional investors as poor GDP growth data dampened sentiments in the Indian markets.



*

Overseas investors pull out $ 20 Billion from India*


New Delhi, June 10 2012, PTI:

Rich overseas entities, investing in Indian markets through 'participatory notes' (P-notes/PNs), are estimated to have pulled out over Rs 1 lakh crore (about USD 20 billion) in less than three months on fears of getting caught in the government's taxation net and its black money trail. 

As a result, the quantum of money invested through these PNs has hit its rock-bottom levels of just about 10 per cent of total FII (foreign institutional investment) holdings -- which used to be more than 50 per cent a few years ago. 

The participatory notes (PNs) allow foreign HNIs (high networth individuals) and other rich investors to invest in India through already-registered FIIs, while saving on time and costs associated with direct registrations. 

The flight of PN investments began late in March after the government in its union budget proposed new taxation regime of General Anti-Avoidance Rule (GAAR) and certain retrospective amendments for taxing offshore transactions. 

Sources said that PN investors have already pulled out close to Rs 1 lakh crore (about USD 20 billion) from Indian equity and debt markets, while they might have decided against putting in fresh investments worth at least Rs 50,000 crore ever since the new tax policy was proposed. 

While GAAR has been deferred by a year, the tax proposals for offshore transactions could apply to FIIs as well. 

It is feared that the new taxes could lead to heavy tax burden for the foreign investors investing through tax-friendly jurisdictions like Mauritius. Most of the overseas entities route their investments into India through such places to take benefit of their tax-friendly regimes. 

There are apprehensions that FIIs could be forced to pass on their tax liabilities to their PN clients, thus adversely impacting their overall returns on investment. 

Many hedge funds and ultra-rich investors from abroad prefer PNs, which are sold by India-registered FIIs, as it allows them maximise the returns through savings on costs and rigmarole of various regulatory processes. 

As per the latest data available with market regulator Sebi, the total value of PNs in Indian markets stood at about Rs 1,30,012 crore (about USD 25 billion) at the end of April 2012, down from Rs 1,83,151 crore at the end of February and Rs 1,65,832 crore as on March 31, 2012. 

This figure was on a sharp uptrend this year till middle of March, but started declining sharply after tax proposals came to be known. While the mid-month figures are not shared by Sebi, the industry sources said that the total value of PNs are estimated to have reached near Rs two trillion (about USD 40 billion), before it started sliding in late March. 

Sources said that the total value of PNs is estimated to have fallen further to near Rs one lakh crore level (about USD 15 billion) currently, marking a fall of nearly same amount from its late-March peak. 

The share of PNs in total FII holding stood at 16.4 per cent in February, but fell to 11.4 per cent by April. It has now further fallen to near 10 per cent level, sources said, while adding that most of the FII outflow currently taking place is in the PN accounts. 

The PNs have been accounting for mostly 15-20 per cent of total FII holdings in India since 2009, while it used to much higher in the range of 25-40 per cent in 2008. However, it was as high as over 50 per cent at the peak of Indian stock market bull run during a few months in 2007. 

In addition to the new taxation proposals, the government's recent white paper on Black Money has added to the flight of PN investments from India, sources said. 

The white paper, tabled by the Parliament on May 21, said that PNs were being used by Indian citizens to re-invest the black money in the country. 

"Investment in the Indian stock market through PNs is another way in which the black money generated by Indians is re-invested in India," it said. 

Participatory note is a derivative instrument issued in foreign jurisdictions, by a foreign institutional investor (FII) or its sub-accounts against underlying Indian securities. 

"... through the instrument of PNs, investment can be made in the Indian securities market by those investors who do not wish to be regulated by Indian regulators due to a variety of reasons," the white paper noted. 

The reasons could include the desire of investors to keep their identity anonymous, which is possible also for the reason that PNs/ODIs can be freely traded and easily transferred without disclosing the identity of the actual beneficiaries, it added. 

As per the white paper, since PNs are issued from offshore financial centres (OFCs) such as the Cayman Islands, British Virgin Islands, Switzerland, and Luxembourg, it is possible to hide the identity of the ultimate beneficiaries through multiple layers. 

Amid rising concerns that some of the money coming through PNs could be unaccounted wealth under the of FII investment, market regulator Sebi has already taken various measures to ensure that these instruments are not used for black money laundering. It was due to the steps taken by Sebi that the PNs' share in total FII holding had previously fallen from over 50 per cent to 15-20 per cent.


----------



## illusion8

Credit rating agency Standard and Poor's has warned that India may become the first among the BRIC nations &#8211; Brazil, Russia, India and China &#8211; to lose its investment grade rating.
The credit rating agency cited the slowing GDP growth and political roadblocks to economic policymaking as some of the factors that could lead to such an action.
However, Union Finance Minister Pranab Mukherjee dismissed the S&P's contention.

The S&P in its report said that the crux of the current political problem for economic liberalisation is the nature of leadership within the central government and not 'obstreperous' allies or an 'unhelpful' opposition.
"Slowing GDP growth and political roadblocks to economic policy making could put India at risk of losing its investment grade rating", the S&P said in its report -'Will India Be The First BRIC Fallen Angel?'
Standard and Poor's, which had lowered India's rating outlook to 'negative' from 'stable' in April, said the Congress party is divided on economic policies and there is substantial opposition within the party to any serious liberalisation of the economy.
In a strong statement, Mukherjee said the government is fully seized of the situation and expressed confidence that there will be a turnaround in the country's growth prospects in the coming months.
"This (S&P report) is not based on a fresh rating action...Between April 2012 and now there are no significant events to indicate that the economy's vulnerability to shocks has increased, though the growth numbers for the fourth quarter 2011-12 have come below the expectations," he said.
Mukherjee recalled that on April 25, 2012 S&P had issued India's sovereign credit rating reaffirming its long-term sovereign credit rating at BBB(-). It had, however, revised India's outlook to negative from stable.
The S&P report said, "paramount political power rests with the leader of the Congress party, Sonia Gandhi, who holds no Cabinet position, while the government is led by an unelected Prime Minister Manmohan Singh, who lacks a political base of his own".

Confident Pranab rejects S&P downgrade threat - Business News - IBNLive


----------



## idune

*
India could be 1st BRIC to lose investment grade-S&P*

MUMBAI, June 11 | Mon Jun 11, 2012 3:27pm IST

(Reuters) - Standard & Poor's said on Monday that India could become the first of the so-called BRIC economies to lose its investment-grade status, sending the rupee and stocks lower, less than two months after cutting its rating outlook for the country.

"Slowing GDP growth and political roadblocks to economic policymaking are just some of the factors pushing up the risk that India could lose its investment-grade rating," the ratings agency said in a statement issued Monday on a report dated June 8.

India's sovereign rating is BBB-, the lowest investment grade rating, and in April S&P lowered its outlook on the rating for Asia's third-largest economy to negative from stable.

S&P said the new report gave further detail as to why India's investment-grade rating could be at risk.

Indian stocks cut gains after the S&P statement, while the rupee skidded to 55.55 to the dollar from 55.45 earlier after the S&P statement. The benchmark 10-year bond yield <IN087921G=CC > showed a more muted reaction, trading down 1 basis point at 8.34 percent from its previous close.

"While INR and bonds moved on this S&P headline, it may not have been warranted. While the report is new, the content in itself is probably not," said Kumar Rachapudi, fixed income strategist at Barclays Capital in Singapore.

"The discussion in this report has largely been covered in their previous report when S&P revised outlook in April."

The two analysts who wrote the report could not immediately be reached for comment.

India recently posted March quarter GDP growth of 5.3 percent, its weakest in nine years and far below expectations.

"Failure to advance with more liberalization might reduce India's long-term growth potential and thus hurt its sovereign rating," the report said.

The so-called BRIC economies consist of Brazil, Russia, India and China.

India has the lowest rating from S&P of all the BRIC countries, and is the only one with a negative outlook from the rating agency, it said in the report. (Reporting by Swati Bhat, Suvashree Dey Choudhury, Henry Foy and Neha Dasgupta; Writing by Tony Munroe; Editing by Aradhana Aravindan)

India could be 1st BRIC to lose investment grade-S&P | Reuters


----------



## Koovie

idune said:


> *
> India could be 1st BRIC to lose investment grade-S&P*
> 
> MUMBAI, June 11 | Mon Jun 11, 2012 3:27pm IST
> 
> (Reuters) - Standard & Poor's said on Monday that India could become the first of the so-called BRIC economies to lose its investment-grade status, sending the rupee and stocks lower, less than two months after cutting its rating outlook for the country.
> 
> "Slowing GDP growth and political roadblocks to economic policymaking are just some of the factors pushing up the risk that India could lose its investment-grade rating," the ratings agency said in a statement issued Monday on a report dated June 8.
> 
> India's sovereign rating is BBB-, the lowest investment grade rating, and in April S&P lowered its outlook on the rating for Asia's third-largest economy to negative from stable.
> 
> S&P said the new report gave further detail as to why India's investment-grade rating could be at risk.
> 
> Indian stocks cut gains after the S&P statement, while the rupee skidded to 55.55 to the dollar from 55.45 earlier after the S&P statement. The benchmark 10-year bond yield <IN087921G=CC > showed a more muted reaction, trading down 1 basis point at 8.34 percent from its previous close.
> 
> "While INR and bonds moved on this S&P headline, it may not have been warranted. While the report is new, the content in itself is probably not," said Kumar Rachapudi, fixed income strategist at Barclays Capital in Singapore.
> 
> "The discussion in this report has largely been covered in their previous report when S&P revised outlook in April."
> 
> The two analysts who wrote the report could not immediately be reached for comment.
> 
> India recently posted March quarter GDP growth of 5.3 percent, its weakest in nine years and far below expectations.
> 
> "Failure to advance with more liberalization might reduce India's long-term growth potential and thus hurt its sovereign rating," the report said.
> 
> The so-called BRIC economies consist of Brazil, Russia, India and China.
> 
> India has the lowest rating from S&P of all the BRIC countries, and is the only one with a negative outlook from the rating agency, it said in the report. (Reporting by Swati Bhat, Suvashree Dey Choudhury, Henry Foy and Neha Dasgupta; Writing by Tony Munroe; Editing by Aradhana Aravindan)
> 
> India could be 1st BRIC to lose investment grade-S&P | Reuters



has been posted more than 3 times.... better care for your own coutry first

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Holmes

*Canada offers natural resources to India to boost ties*

Has accelerated its efforts to capitalise on the trade potential of India
Press Trust of India / Toronto Jun 12, 2012, 11:26 IST

The government of Canada has accelerated its efforts to capitalise on the trade potential of India and is ready to meet the country's need for natural resources, an official said.

"As India's need for energy, minerals, metals and wood products increases, Canada is well positioned to be a key supplier," Minister of Natural Resources Joe Oliver said while highlighting the importance of the natural resource sectors in bilateral trade and collaboration with India.

He was speaking at the Indo-Canada Chamber of Commerce's (ICCC) annual awards ceremony and gala night held on Sunday.

"Given that one in five jobs and more than 60 per cent of Canada's economy depend on trade, deepening our trade partnership with India is vital to Canada's economic growth," the Minister said.

Natural resources already comprise half of all Canada's exports to India.

Canadian exports to India have increased over 26% last year, and that number is expected to rise as India's economy is expected to remain among the fastest growing in the world.

"Canada is building strong ties with India to share science, technologies and trade through the Canada-India Energy Forum, memorandums of understanding and our annual bilateral merchandise trade agreements," Oliver said while presenting ICCC's annual awards.

"We are negotiating a Comprehensive Economic Partnership Agreement that could fundamentally change the size and scope of two-way trade.

"The Government of Canada is renewing Canada's regulatory system to improve Canada's ability to attract investment, create jobs, build long-term prosperity and encourage competitiveness," he said.

The Minister presented the ICCC annual awards to winners of eleven categories. Over 1,200 Indo-Canadians, politicians and dignitaries attended the function.

Canada offers natural resources to India to boost ties


----------



## Koovie

Industrial production growth slows to 0.1% in April

Industrial production growth rate slowed down sharply to 0.1 per cent in April due to contraction in capital goods and dip in manufacturing output, reflecting the sluggish state of the economy that may prompt RBI to cut lending rates.

Growth in factory output, as measured by the Index of Industrial Production (IIP), was 5.3 per cent in April last year.

The manufacturing sector, which constitutes over 75 per cent of the index, grew barely 0.1 per cent, as against 5.7 per cent in April 2011, according to the official data released on Tuesday.

The capital goods output declined by 16.3 per cent as against a growth of 6.6 per cent in the same month last year.

Mining output contracted by 3.1 per cent in April, as against growth of 1.6 per cent in the same month a year ago.

The slowdown in industrial production is likely to put pressure on the Reserve Bank to cut lending rates at its mid-quarterly review on June 18.

However, consumer goods production showed a faster growth rate of 5.2 per cent in April, compared to 3.2 per cent in the same month last year.

The consumer durables segment also expanded by 5 per cent in April, as against 1.6 per cent in the same month last year.

Power generation witnessed a slower growth of 4.6 per cent during April, compared to 6.5 per cent in the same month a year ago. In all, 12 of the 22 industry groups in the manufacturing sector have shown positive growth during April as compared to the same month a year ago. 


The Hindu : Business / Industry : Industrial production growth slows to 0.1% in April

still the government is doing nothing................


----------



## IndoCarib

Indian nutraceutical market to grow to $ 2,731 million in 2016 - The Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cloud_9

'India sees renewed uptick in M&As, seals $16 bn deals'


> SINGAPORE, JUNE 12:* Merger and Acquisition activities in India totalled $ 16 billion involving 154 transactions for the year to April 30, 2012*, said global financial consultancy Kroll Advisory Solutions.
> 
> After a dip in deal volume in late 2011, early 2012 has seen an uptick in deal activity as foreign investors continue to seek out buys in the country, Kroll said.
> 
> It said strategic international investors remain focused on the long-term growth story of India, which recently was battling a slowing global economy and harnessing inflation, it said.
> 
> Interestingly, bidders had scaled back deal values resulting in an average deal size of $ 128 million from January through April 2012, perhaps a way to gain a strategic foothold in the region during times of uncertainty, said Kroll in Spotlight Asia, quarterly newsletter for M&A practitioners.
> 
> In terms of bidder geography, inbound deal flow was dominated by the US acquirers who transacted 56 times over the 12 month period, accounting for 36 per cent of total activity by deal volume and spending $ 2.9 billion.
> 
> Bidders from the UK were the top geography as measured by deal value with $ 6.5 billion in acquisitions.
> 
> The largest deal for the period was a $ 5.5 billion stake acquisition of Vodafone Essar, as UK-based Vodafone increased its stake in the company, despite a tax battle with the Indian government over the stake acquired in 2007.
> 
> Despite some near-term challenges, India is a promising place to invest and foreign perceptions remain strong on a macro level.
> 
> Corruption and legal battles are nothing new in India, but they are now coming to the forefront as the economy slows, said Ms Reshmi Khurana, India country head for Kroll Advisory Solutions.
> 
> The bottom line is that fundamentals are strong and acquisitive investors will stay focused on the fundamentals, said Ms Khurana.
> 
> While the business environment is changing, bribery and corruption still pervade the business system in India and mitigating this requires careful due diligence and constant monitoring, said Kroll.



US oil majors eye TAPI gas project


> NEW DELHI, JUNE 12: Turkmenistan's South Yolotan  Osman gas fields, which will be source for the Turkeminstan-Afghanistan-Pakistan-India (TAPI) Gas Pipeline project, is attracting ExxonMobil's and Chevron's of the world for upstream participation.
> 
> However, the Turkmen authorities have made it clear that no equity participation in the upstream development of this giant field, recently renamed Galkynysh, could be considered, according to their present Government policy. The Turkmen will offer service contracts for this purpose, sources privy to the development said.
> 
> Phase I of South Yolotan is being developed (for gas supplies to China beginning 2013) on service contract basis. Those engaged in the job include Hyundai, Petrofac, and CNPC. Phase II of this giant field is for supplies to TAPI pipeline.
> 
> In a service contract', payment is made in accordance with the services rendered. However, the company rendering such services is not entitled to any share in oil/gas in that block.
> 
> While in a production-sharing agreement (PSA), the company concerned takes calculated risk in investing in an upstream venture and is entitled to its share (as stated in the agreement) in the resulting oil/gas production.
> 
> The licensing round in India is based on production-sharing contracts. This helps as the company brings both investment and technology for upstream development and if commercial discovery is made, for the development of the field. This also helps in increasing the pace of upstream work.
> 
> Most countries award PSAs but a few countries go along the service contract route. Iran and Turkmenistan (for onshore fields) are among the few favouring service contracts.
> 
> Sources said that pipeline building and operation is in itself an economically viable proposition. Some of these global majors have envisaged interest for participating in the TAPI pipeline.
> 
> But, we have to await response during the roadshows to decide further, the sources said.
> 
> The roadshows will be held at Singapore, New York, London and Ashgabat, in a quick succession in September.
> 
> The four member-countries of TAPI will provide the agreed set of their respective information, to be put in a package, by July 15 by ADB for dissemination, prior to the roadshows, among all those interested in participating in the pipeline consortium.
> 
> Though the TAPI member-countries are keen to be minority partners in the consortium, we need one big company to act as a prime mover to take this project forward, sources said.


----------



## SpArK

Indian Economy to Grow 6.9% in 2012-13: World Bank

Indian Economy to Grow 6.9% in 2012-13: World Bank | news.outlookindia.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## idune

*India's industry slows in April, nearly coming to a stall*

Published: Jun 12, 2012 - 7:49 AM GMT

April output of Indian industry was almost flat from a year earlier, as manufacturing, the largest part of the economy, rose by a mere 0.1% year-over-year.

Delhi - Activity in the industry of the second most populous country in the world has largelt stagnated in April compared to a year ago, data published by the Central Statistics Office of the Ministry of Statistics and Program Implementation suggested on Tuesday.

The quick estimate of the Index of Industrial Production, measuring the Asian giant's output in industry, for April stood at 166.4 points, which was 0.1% higher compared to the level recorded in the same month a year ago. 

Manufacturing, which accounts for over 75% of the Indian economy, picked up by 0.1% in April, compared to the same month of the previous year, according to the quick estimate.

Meanwhile, the sector breakdown showed 12 out of 22 industry groups in the manufacturing sector have shown positive growth over the surveyed period.

When compared to a year earlier, April's estimate showed that the mining industry, the second-largest component of India's economy, shrank by 3.1%, while the electricity industry, the economy's third-largest part, rose by 4.6%.

The use-based classification suggested that capital goods and intermediate goods production shrank by 16.3% and 1.4%, respectively in April, compared to the same month of the preceding year, while the creation of basic goods increased by 2.3% over the said period.

India&#39;s industry slows in April, nearly coming to a stall - WBP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

For you all trolls out there, the latest on Indian economy as reported by world bank is here !

*India to grow 6.9 percent in 2012-13: World Bank*

http://www.firstpost.com/economy/india-to-grow-6-9-percent-in-2012-13-world-bank-341316.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

idune said:


> *India's industry slows in April, nearly coming to a stall*
> 
> Published: Jun 12, 2012 - 7:49 AM GMT
> 
> April output of Indian industry was almost flat from a year earlier, as manufacturing, the largest part of the economy, rose by a mere 0.1% year-over-year.
> 
> Delhi - Activity in the industry of the second most populous country in the world has largelt stagnated in April compared to a year ago, data published by the Central Statistics Office of the Ministry of Statistics and Program Implementation suggested on Tuesday.
> 
> The quick estimate of the Index of Industrial Production, measuring the Asian giant's output in industry, for April stood at 166.4 points, which was 0.1% higher compared to the level recorded in the same month a year ago.
> 
> Manufacturing, which accounts for over 75% of the Indian economy, picked up by 0.1% in April, compared to the same month of the previous year, according to the quick estimate.
> 
> Meanwhile, the sector breakdown showed 12 out of 22 industry groups in the manufacturing sector have shown positive growth over the surveyed period.
> 
> When compared to a year earlier, April's estimate showed that the mining industry, the second-largest component of India's economy, shrank by 3.1%, while the electricity industry, the economy's third-largest part, rose by 4.6%.
> 
> The use-based classification suggested that capital goods and intermediate goods production shrank by 16.3% and 1.4%, respectively in April, compared to the same month of the preceding year, while the creation of basic goods increased by 2.3% over the said period.
> 
> India's industry slows in April, nearly coming to a stall - WBP


 
Considering that in March the IIP contracted by 3.5 % and growth rate of 0.1% is not bad . Wah Kya din Aa gaye hain .


----------



## idune

*As funds flee, India&#8217;s pain is southeast Asia&#8217;s gain*

Reuters
Posted online: 2012-05-16 03:34:06+05:30

Hong KongSoutheast Asian nations are swallowing an outflow of money from India, as foreign investors lose patience with its policy paralysis and slowing growth and aim instead for more promising emerging markets, such as Indonesia.

*Corruption scandals and high inflation have added to India&#8217;s woes, which has seen growth slow to a three-year low while the fiscal deficit widened to 5.9% of GDP in the last financial year. &#8220;India was sold on the promise of high growth, which simply hasn't panned out over the past four years," said Gautam Prakash, founder of US-based hedge fund Monsoon Capital.*

Foreign investors pulled a net $540 million out from India in March and April, compared with $13 billion in inflows in January-February.

Foreign portfolio flows into Indian stocks have dropped 99% to just R517 crore since the Union Budget that largely disappointed investors, compared with R42736 crore in 2012 before the Budget. Among the most significant developments from the shift has been the direction in which money is headed &#8212; with a big chunk flowing to Jakarta and other southeast Asian capitals.

Two provisions put forward in the Budget to tax indirect investments and combat tax evasion were the last straw for some global mutual funds, prompting an acceleration of money leaving India.

While the provisions were later put on ice, the prospect that such a tax could be proposed in India was enough for some investors to send their Asia-allocated money further east.

&#8220;You&#8217;re seeing a situation where the &#8216;I&#8217; in BRIC is being replaced by Indonesia,&#8221; said Tim Condon, head of research and strategy for Asia at ING. An emerging market brochure distributed by Franklin Templeton last month had data on India missing from a world map. From a global leader in emerging market investing, led by omnipresent guru Mark Mobius, that omission was telling.

India exposure in Asia&#8217;s biggest equity fund, the $18 billion Templeton Asian Growth fund, dropped to 16% of its assets at the end of March from nearly 20% a year ago, while exposure to Association of Southeast Asian Nations countries rose to 35% from 31% during the period.

An Asean-focused equity fund launched by Daiwa Asset Management started with about $366 million in February and has since grown to manage about $430 million, while Fidelity Funds-Asean has seen a net inflow of nearly $250 million in the last year. The bigger Asean markets do not necessarily offer a compelling case on valuation grounds. &#8220;Generally, we are more negative on India than we are positive on the alternatives, such as Indonesia and the Philippines, where we feel the markets have perhaps run ahead of themselves,&#8221; said David Baran, co-founder of Tokyo-based hedge fund Symphony Financial Partners. &#8220;However, the Asean alternatives do have more positives and less negatives than India and we think that foreign investment outflows from India into the Asean alternatives are highly likely to increase if anything.&#8221;

Indian shares trade at price to book value of 1.9 times, higher than 1.4 times for Asia Pacific shares as a whole, but less than 3.1 times for Indonesia, 2.2 times for Thailand and 2.5 times for Philippines.

As funds flee, Indias pain is southeast Asias gain

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kkacer

Very dangerous, Indian goverment should fix it as soon as possible


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Chandrababu naidu minted crs of money in the name of development and IT. He in the name of benamis done real estate business in Madhapur, Gachibowli, and other IT areas. 

He allotted all contracts to his benamis, his partymen. In backdoor arrangements he minted money from Reliance by allotting them contracts of natural gas in Coastal regions through illegal ways.

High court ordered CBI enquiry into his illegal assets twice. But somehow he got "STAY" from supreme court. Orelse he would be behind the bars with Raja and Kalmadi!


----------



## cloud_9

kkacer said:


> Very dangerous, Indian goverment should fix it as soon as possible


 back @laman12345 or @catcatsunny.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Holmes

*India courts investments from Brazil*


> NEW DELHI: India has invited companies from Brazil to invest in the national infrastructure and manufacturing Special Economic Zones and the food processing sector.
> 
> Commerce, industry and textiles minister Anand Sharma, who is leading a large business delegation from India, met his Brazilian counterpart Fernando Pimentel and other senior ministers and officials to deepen bilateral economic and trade linkages between the two key BRIC nations.
> 
> Indian policymakers are exploring ways to attract foreign investment and increase capital flows. Large investments are needed in the infrastructure sector and projects such as the manufacturing Special Economic Zones. India and Brazil play key roles in the group of 20 nations.
> 
> A government statement said both sides agreed that infrastructure was one area in which lot of opportunities existed on both sides for companies to participate. India has plans for $1 trillion investment in the infrastructure sector over the next five years to build roads, ports, airports and highways.
> 
> During the recent visit of Brazilian President Dilma Rousseff to India in March, the President had invited the minister to visit Brazil for advancing bilateral economic and commercial relations. She also sought India's assistance to address the larger issue of making essential drugs available at affordable prices.
> 
> Sharma's delegation comprises representatives from 15 top Indian companies coordinated by Pharmexil. During the ministerial dialogue, both sides agreed that the setting up of a working group on pharmaceuticals and life sciences would be a welcome step towards furthering the cooperation between India and Brazil in this crucial area.
> 
> Brazil expressed keen interest in collaboration with India in joint production of essential drugs for fighting HIV Aids, malaria, and other diseases.
> 
> Both sides stressed the importance of re-launching the India-Brazil CEOs Forum, a decision taken in the form of declaration at the Summit level talks held in March 2012. They also agreed that the proposed meeting of the two co-chairs of CEOs Forum would be a positive step in taking this initiative forward.
> 
> The Indian side also sought for an early meeting of the existing Joint Working Group on Hydrocarbon sector to move this area of bilateral cooperation on faster track.
> 
> A memorandum of understanding between the Council of Scientific and Industrial Research (CSIR), through National Physical Laboratory (NPL) and the National Institute of Metrology (INMETRO), Brazil was also signed for scientific and technological cooperation in chemistry, physics, engineering measurement sciences, development of certified reference materials for thermo physics properties, nanometrology, analysis of surface and thin films, biofuels, and biotechnology.
> 
> The purpose of this memorandum is to provide a framework for the exchange of scientific and technological knowledge services and the enhancement of scientific and technical capabilities of the two sides in the areas of chemistry, physics, and engineering measurement sciences.



India courts investments from Brazil - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IndoCarib

*Indian handicraft sector sees vast potential in China*

There is huge growth potential for Indian handicraft items in the Chinese market. In fact, Indian handicraft exports to Chin have grown manifold during the last few years.

Exports of handicraft items from India to China were worth Rs. 470 million in 2008-09 and the figure increased to Rs. 730 million in 2009-10. The figure further surged to Rs. 5 billion in 2010-11, according to data from the Export Promotion Council for Handicrafts (EPCH).

India : Indian handicraft sector sees vast potential in China - Textile News India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup




----------



## kkacer

*What Happens if India Is Downgraded to Junk?
*
June 13, 2012, 11:47 AM

A rating downgrade to junk status would mean that there would be in increase in the overseas borrowing costs for Indian companies and the countrys ability to attract foreign investment would be considerably diminished.

This could have a major impact on overall fund flows, which rely heavily on international ratings, said Dipen Shah, who leads fundamental research at Kotak Securities. While the overall international debt is not so alarming as a proportion of the G.D.P., India needs a lot of capital flows to cover up its balance of payment deficit.

While the cost of borrowing will increase, Indias borrowing capability will also be materially reduced, as certain investors who only invest in investment-grade paper will shun India.

What Happens if India Is Downgraded to 'Junk'? - NYTimes.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cloud_9

Mitsubishi may buy stake in L&T Shipbuilding


> MUMBAI: Japanese engineering major, *Mitsubishi Heavy industries may consider buying a stake in Larsen and Toubro's subsidiary, L&T Shipbuilding, as it looks to set up its first shipbuilding base outside Japan. *
> 
> "Mitsubishi Heavy Industries plans to acquire a stake in L&T Shipbuilding within a few years to secure its first shipbuilding base overseas," Hisashi Hara, head of shipbuilding and ocean development of Mitsubishi was quoted as saying by Japanese media while presenting the company's business plan on Wednesday.
> 
> *L&T Shipbuilding, a subsidiary of domestic infrastructure major, Larsen and Toubro signed an agreement in December last year with Mitsubishi for technological assistance, ranging from design drawings to quality control. *
> 
> MV Kotwal, president, heavy engineering at L&T said that the company has not had any discussions with Mitsubishi on the issue, but added that the company will take an appropriate call on the matter if it comes up for discussion. "We have also heard that about the same, but we have not had any discussions on the same. If and when it comes up, we will look into the matter. But so far, we have not had any discussions," Kotwal told ET.
> 
> L&T also said that the company is open to partnerships that add long term value to any of their businesses. "We can neither confirm nor deny any speculation on a stake sale to Mitsubishi. While not commenting on equity infusion in this specific case, we are always open to partnerships that add long term value to any of our businesses," the statement added.
> 
> *Mitsubishi's plans come when Indian shipyards including Pipavav Defence, Bharati Shipyard and ABG shipyard have been struggling to receive orders from domestic and international shipping companies. *
> 
> *While Indian shipyards only contribute 0.1% of the global shipbuilding industry, shipyards in China, Japan and South Korea produce more than 75 % of the vessels manufactured globally. This has forced the domestic companies to woo the local defence sector."The only logical reason why L&T will look to sell some stake to Mitsubishi is to help the company while bidding for defence projects," s*aid an analyst with a local brokerage who did not want to be quoted as he is not authorised to speak with the media.
> 
> Having a strong partner, like in the case of Pipavav, can help L&T when they bid for defence projects, he added. Mitsubishi would have also seen a strong potential in the domestic defence space," said an analyst with a leading domestic brokerage who did not want to be quoted as he is not authorised to speak with the media.
> 
> In 2011, the government agreed to allow public private partnerships in the defence sector and Mazagon Dock was the first to get off the block. At stake are defence contracts worth thousands of crores of rupees to build the Indian Navy's requirement of warships in the coming years.
> 
> Another financial analyst said that the shipbuilding business of L&T has not been performing well and the company made too many errors in executing their projects. "With their shipbuilding underperforming, they are probably looking to exit the business or invite a partner to infuse some money into the company," he added.
> 
> L&T shipbuilding has established shipbuilding facilities at Hazira in Gujarat and is also developing a shipyard at Kattupalli, near Chennai in Tamil Nadu. L&T and Mitsubishi also operate two joint ventures to manufacture power-related equipment, including super-critical boilers, and steam turbines and generators, which they signed in 2007.


----------



## kkacer

*Inflation rises to 7.55% in May, highest in a year*

Jun 14, 2012 2:33 PM

Indian inflation quickened more than estimated in May, an acceleration that may fail to prevent an interest-rate cut next week to prop up slowing growth.

Overall food inflation rose to 10.74 percent in May, from 10.49 percent in the previous month. Indian economic expansion weakened to a near-decade low last quarter, the nation struggles with the fastest inflation among the biggest emerging markets.

India Inflation Rate Exceeds Estimates; Rate-Cut Pressure Stays - Bloomberg

*Bad News*


----------



## kkacer

*Inflation accelerates to 7.55 percent, food prices surge*

New Delhi, June 14 &#8212; India's inflation moved up to 7.55 percent in May as compared to 7.23 percent in the previous month, mainly driven by a sharp increase in the price of food items, adding to the woes of policy makers as the economic growth remains under pressure, government data showed Thursday.

The monthly inflation based on wholesale price index (WPI) was 9.56 percent during the corresponding month of previous year.

Food inflation surged into double-digits. Food inflation rose to 10.74 percent in May as compared to 8.25 percent in the previous month as vegetables, pulses, milk, egg, meat and fish became costlier, pinching the pockets of common people.

Inflation rises to 7.55 percent, food prices surge - NY Daily News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kkacer

*Inflation at 7.55% when India is growing only at 5.3% implies NEGATIVE GROWTH of -2.25%*

India real GDP = *-*2.25%

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

kkacer said:


> *Inflation at 7.55% when India is growing only at 5.3% implies NEGATIVE GROWTH of -2.25%*
> 
> India real GDP = *-*2.25%




Can I copy paste this in 'stupid & funny' section ? This is really hilarious. Do you know that inflation is taken into account in gdp growth rate ??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maritimer

kkacer said:


> *Inflation at 7.55% when India is growing only at 5.3% implies NEGATIVE GROWTH of -2.25%*
> 
> India real GDP = *-*2.25%



No, India real GDP for Jan-Mar quarter was 5.3%, inflation for that period was 6.7%, current prices GDP was 5.3 + 6.7 = 12%

Source: http://mospi.nic.in/Mospi_New/upload/NAD_Press_Note_31may12.pdf


----------



## kkacer

IndoCarib said:


> Can I copy paste this in 'stupid & funny' section ? This is really hilarious. Do you know that inflation is taken into account in gdp growth rate ??



Nominal GDP = u talking Nominal GDP 

Real GDP = Real GDP is also known as *constant-price GDP and inflation-corrected GDP*

do u know what is the differences betweem Nominal GDP & Real GDP?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

kkacer said:


> Nominal GDP = u talking Nominal GDP
> 
> Real GDP = Real GDP is also known as *constant-price GDP and inflation-corrected GDP*
> 
> do u know what is the differences betweem Nominal GDP & Real GDP?



*Nominal GDP is GDP evaluated at current market prices. Therefore, nominal GDP will include all of the changes in market prices that have occurred during the current year due to inflation or deflation.*

*
In order to abstract from changes in the overall price level, another measure of GDP called real GDP is often used. Real GDP is GDP evaluated at the market prices of some base year.*

Real GDP = nominal GDP / price index (in hundredths).


----------



## SinoChallenger

IndoCarib said:


> *Nominal GDP is GDP evaluated at current market prices. Therefore, nominal GDP will include all of the changes in market prices that have occurred during the current year due to inflation or deflation.*
> 
> *
> In order to abstract from changes in the overall price level, another measure of GDP called real GDP is often used. Real GDP is GDP evaluated at the market prices of some base year.*
> 
> Real GDP = nominal GDP / price index (in hundredths).


LOL at indian ignorance. The GDP growth rate quoted by india is firstly fake and secondly nominal. To adjust for inflation, you need to look at the US dollar denominated GDP (not growth rate). You would notice that indian GDP in 2011 is smaller than indian GDP in 2010 because of rupee collapse (even while rupee denominated GDP grows). The collapsing currency is due to inflation.




kkacer said:


> *What Happens if India Is Downgraded to Junk?
> *
> June 13, 2012, 11:47 AM
> 
> A rating downgrade to junk status would mean that there would be in increase in the overseas borrowing costs for Indian companies and the countrys ability to attract foreign investment would be considerably diminished.
> 
> This could have a major impact on overall fund flows, which rely heavily on international ratings, said Dipen Shah, who leads fundamental research at Kotak Securities. While the overall international debt is not so alarming as a proportion of the G.D.P., India needs a lot of capital flows to cover up its balance of payment deficit.
> 
> While the cost of borrowing will increase, Indias borrowing capability will also be materially reduced, as certain investors who only invest in investment-grade paper will shun India.
> 
> What Happens if India Is Downgraded to 'Junk'? - NYTimes.com


The invisible hand of Adam Smith's free market is fisting india.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ammyy

*Mahindra XUV500 now in Australia*

New Delhi: After a successful launch in India, Mahindra has now launched its high on demand sports utility vehicle XUV500 in Australia. 

Reportedly, the XUV500 launched in the land down under comes with some credibility through four-star safety ratings from ANCAP (Australian New Car Assessment Program). Unlike in India, only W8 versions will be offered in Australia. 

The front-wheel drive model is priced at 29,900 Australian dollars (approx Rs 16.58 lakh) and AWD for 32,900 (Rs 18.24 lakh), making it the cheapest seven-seater SUV on the Aussie shore.

The SUV&#8217;s mechanicals aren&#8217;t any different from its Indian counterpart. The vehicle is powered by the same 2.2-litre four-cylinder diesel engine with 140PS of power and 330 Nm of torque. 

The SUV&#8217;s interiors has features like touch screen-enabled satellite-navigation with LCD, Italian leather upholstery, headlamps with LEDs, Bluetooth-ready audio system, tire pressure monitor and chrome-plated twin exhaust tips. 

Back home, XUV500 was initially available in only 5 Indian cities - Pune, Chennai, Mumbai, Delhi and Bangalore. But due to its heavy demand from across the country, the company has launched the vehicle in Jaipur and Indore recently.

Ever since its launch in India, the car has created a huge storm in the Indian auto industry. The company has managed to keep bookings open for a period of just 20 days.

Mahindra XUV500 now in Australia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

kkacer said:


> Help me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> *India Where 900M Don&#8217;t Eat Enough*
> 
> Jun 14, 2012 2:30 AM
> 
> he death certificate for 3-year-old Rashid Ahmed hides more than it reveals.
> 
> It lists his name, misspells his mother&#8217;s and says he died of malaria. What it doesn&#8217;t say is how little he weighed when he was brought to hospital with the disease in New Delhi one August night, how his ribs jutted from his chest, or how helpless his doctor, 28-year-old Gyvi Gaurav, was in trying to save him.
> 
> Mohamed Hafiz Khan, left, eats lunch along with his wife, middle bottom, and four children in their rented home iin the Dharavi slum area of Mumbai, India. Photographer: Dhiraj Singh/Bloomberg
> 
> 
> June 14 (Bloomberg) -- Gyvi Gaurav, a doctor at St. Stephen's Hospital in New Delhi, talks about the case of a 3 year-old patient that died of malnutrition, which left him unable to fight off a case of malaria. In the 2005 National Family Health Survey, when India last measured its children for signs of hunger, it found 46 percent, or 31 million, weighed too little for their ages. That's almost an entire Canada of malnourished under-three-year-olds. (Source: Bloomberg)
> 
> Attachment: India's Growing GDP Comes With Falling Calories
> 
> For Rashid&#8217;s mother, Nazia, the three-decade road from her birth to the death of her son ran alongside a slow collapse in India&#8217;s elemental struggle to feed its people. More than three- quarters of the 1.2 billion population eat less than minimum targets set by the government, up from about two-thirds, or 472 million people, in 1983. India&#8217;s failure to feed its people came as the economy accelerated, with gross domestic product per capita almost doubling in the past decade.
> 
> &#8220;I cry every night,&#8221; Nazia said on May 15, speaking through sobs after being told her child may have lived had he eaten better. &#8220;For my wasted life, for my dead child, for the hunger in my stomach. What could I give him? I had nothing, nothing to sell.&#8221;


*
Nice way of hiding ignorance by posting the unrelated *

*Real GDP growth *

India 2010 :9.6 
2011: 6.9 
2012 : 6.6


http://web.worldbank.org/external/d...ontentMDK=20370107&menuPK=659160&piPK=2470429

spread your ignorance now !!


----------



## ares

kkacer said:


> *Inflation at 7.55% when India is growing only at 5.3% implies NEGATIVE GROWTH of -2.25%*
> 
> India real GDP = *-*2.25%





SinoChallenger said:


> LOL at indian ignorance. The GDP growth rate quoted by india is firstly fake and secondly nominal. To adjust for inflation, you need to look at the US dollar denominated GDP (not growth rate). You would notice that indian GDP in 2011 is smaller than indian GDP in 2010 because of rupee collapse (even while rupee denominated GDP grows). The collapsing currency is due to inflation.
> 
> 
> The invisible hand of Adam Smith's free market is fisting india.



Your lack of economic understanding is only triumphed by bullshit you just bloated out...perhaps you should consider taking up economics as a subject in high school.

I will try to explain in lay mans language.

1. Nominal GDP is not adjusted for inflation.

2. Real GDP growth = (Nominal GDP X Base Year Index) / Current price index.(not the b/s pelted out by kkacer)

3. All figures quoting/released by the govts are real GDP growth rates and are already adjustded for inflation.

4. Growth is calculated as per local currencies and not USD.
.USD -INR E/R is volatile, exchange rate changes on daily basis..does that mean the GDP/ GDP growth will be changing daily basis too??!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IndoCarib

^^^^
Do not argue with the stupid. Both kkracer & sinochallenged are unbelievably imbecile

*
India&#8217;s BEML opens regional hub in Johannesburg*

Manufacturing and engineering group BEML is eyeing African mining, building, defence and rail markets for its heavy equipment products 


BusinessDay - India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

*PM on defensive as more bad news hits economy*

PM on defensive as more bad news hits economy | Reuters

By Ross Colvin
NEW DELHI | Thu Jun 14, 2012 4:33pm IST

(Reuters) - The ruling Congress party was in turmoil on Thursday after two key allies signalled they had lost confidence in Prime Minister Manmohan Singh, whose fragile coalition government has struggled to cope with mounting economic problems.

The party was forced to spring to the prime minister's defence, insisting he would remain in his post until general elections due by 2014, after the allies suggested he should be considered for the largely ceremonial position of president.

Congress was blindsided by the comments from West Bengal Chief Minister Mamata Banerjee, who has repeatedly thwarted proposed economic reforms despite being a member of the government, and Samajwadi Party chief Mulayam Singh Yadav.

(Also read: Blog: With stalled reforms, Indian government needs to win new friends, click here)

Congress's ability to get its nominee elected president is widely seen as an important test of its power after it suffered stinging defeats in provincial elections this year. India will elect a new president on July 19 and Singh has already made clear he has no interest in taking the post.

Singh, hailed as the architect of landmark economic reforms he introduced in 1991 when he was finance minister, has been widely criticised by business leaders and investors for weak leadership at a time when* India is beset by slowing growth, dwindling foreign investment, and high inflation.*

*There was fresh evidence of the economic troubles on Thursday. Government data showed that exports from Asia's third-largest economy fell 4.16 percent in May over the previous year, while inflation rose in the same month to 7.55 percent.*

*Congress, which has ruled India for most of the 65 years it has been independent, has yet to officially name its presidential candidate,* but *Finance Minister Pranab Mukherjee is viewed as party leader Sonia Gandhi's top choice.
*
SURPRISE SNUB

Until Wednesday, the party thought it had the votes it needed to get him elected and much of the focus had been on who would replace him and whether the change in leadership would be a boon to the economy.

But the snub by Congress's allies - Mukherjee was not on their list of potential candidates - threw what had been a relatively smooth presidential race into disarray and fuelled speculation about a new government lineup that would not include Singh, who has been prime minister since 2004.

"We cannot afford to remove Manmohan Singh from the prime minister's post. It is our commitment to the nation. He will stay in the chair until 2014," said Janardan Dwivedi, the Congress party's chief spokesman.

Television news channels showed Congress leaders shuttling back and forth from Sonia Gandhi's New Delhi home as she tried to plot a way forward. Three Congress officials told Reuters that Mukherjee remained her preferred candidate but that the situation was fluid.

News reports said the party was scrambling to muster the votes it needed from a coalition of smaller parties. It was not clear whether it would get the magic number it needs to get its candidate through the electoral college.

"The Congress would lose face badly if it does not now run with Mukherjee," the Economic Times warned.

*With the next general election widely expected to produce a fragmented parliament with no clear winner,* Congress wants to make sure it controls the presidency. The new president will play a key role in deciding which party takes the lead in forming a government.

*The political drama is a major distraction at a time when the flagging economy and global economic uncertainty require the government's full attention, a government official said.
*
"It is not correct to say that the work has stopped. Work is going on. But it does act as a distraction," the official said on condition of anonymity. When the situation is bad, you would want complete focus on the economy."

Indian media offered differing interpretations for Wednesday's embarrassing snub by the regional allies, but analysts agreed it was typical of the machinations that complicate Indian politics and confound good governance.

"Everybody has a chess game in mind," said analyst Surjit Bhalla, chairman of Oxus Investments, expressing hope that the latest developments could provide the impetus to shake up the political landscape and break the policy inertia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

Centre for Monitoring Indian Economy expects revival in FY13; pegs GDP growth at 7.3% - The Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

*Rise in inflation fails to quell rate cut view

*
Jun 14, 2012 

Rise in inflation fails to quell rate cut view | Reuters
*(Reuters) - Inflation accelerated in May, adding to an avalanche of harsh data for the beleaguered leaders and making it harder for the RBI to revitalise the flagging economy with a widely expected RBI interest rate cut next week.

The 7.55 percent rise in the wholesale price index (WPI) over a year earlier came as both food and fuel price pressures intensified. The outcome matched expectations in a Reuters poll, but an upward revision to the March number to a 2012 high of 7.69 percent raised worries of greater pressure to come.

"The most important negative is the massive revision to the March number, which means the May headline inflation may be revised upwards" said Rajeev Malik, an economist with Singapore-based brokerage CLSA.

"I don't think this data, especially the revision, gives much breathing space to the Reserve Bank of India."

Most analysts expect the Reserve Bank of India to cut its repo rate to 7.75 percent from 8 percent when it meets on Monday, following a 50 basis point cut in April.

A slump in economic growth in the first quarter to a nine year low of 5.3 percent will trump immediate concerns about inflation, they said. A drop in core inflation, which excludes food and fuel, eases concerns about cutting rates, they said.

The RBI might also cut required levels of bank reserves as well.

"Growth is in stagnation, especially manufacturing. The loss of momentum is very, very perceptible," said Shubhada Rao, chief economist at Yes Bank in Mumbai.

But a 3 basis-point rise in the benchmark 10-year bond yield to 8.32 percent signalled some expectations that more aggressive policy easing was unlikely.

The one-year OIS rate rose 4 basis points to 7.53 percent. Bank shares pulled back from an earlier rally to push down Sensex 0.9 percent.

India's inflation is higher than major industrialised economies and its peers in the so-called BRIC grouping, which includes Brazil, Russia, and China.

It is one reason Prime Minister Manmohan Singh has balked at cutting diesel subsidies blamed for the government's wide fiscal deficit. New Delhi is under increasing pressure to reform after the January-March slide in growth.

Finance Minister Pranab Mukherjee said he was "confident" headline inflation would remain between 6.5-7.5 percent throughout the fiscal year 2012/13, possibly suggesting he is comfortable with that range.

India cautiously raised petrol prices last month but has not tackled more politically sensitive and subsidised fuels, such as diesel. Speaking on the sidelines of an OPEC meeting in Vienna, India's oil minister blamed high global oil prices for weak growth in India, which is a net importer of crude.

Adding to India's economic gloom, provisional trade data on Thursday showed exports slumped more than 4 percent in May from a year earlier, the second fall in three months. The trade deficit widened to $16.3 billion.

"We are passing through difficult times," senior trade ministry official Anup Pujari told reporters.

Azim Premji, the chairman of Wipro, this week berated the government as "without a leader," Standard & Poor's warned the country could be downgraded to junk status because of political inaction, and data on Tuesday showed India's industrial output growth flatlined in April.

EASED CONCERNS

The WPI showed inflation quickened from 7.23 percent in April, keeping it near the highest levels this year.

Core inflation dropped to 4.85 percent, down by about a percentage point from February. Economists calculate core inflation from the data.

"Since core inflation is still below 5 percent, I would expect RBI to cut rates by 25 basis points as that is the key number," said A. Prasanna, an economist at ICICI Securities Primary Dealership in Mumbai.

India's repo rate of 8.00 percent is the highest central bank policy rate among major economies in Asia.

One reason behind the slowdown in India's economy was a series of 13 rate rises between March 2010 and October 2011 to quell inflation, which nevertheless remains relatively high.

Supply bottlenecks that stoke price pressures remain largely unattended by the government. A fall in the Indian rupee by 13 percent against the U.S. dollar since early February has raised import price pressures.

The economic slowdown has been deepened by the euro zone debt crisis, a policy logjam in New Delhi and its preoccupation with selecting a president from the political ranks next month for the mostly-ceremonial role.

Capital inflows have slowed and the current account and fiscal deficits widened, raising fears in some quarters that India could face a repeat of a 1991 balance of payments crisis.

This week's industrial output data suggested little pick up in activity from the first quarter, triggering fresh calls for the government to restart an economic liberalisation programme stalled since 2004.

U.S. companies have grown increasingly concerned, "fearing that the investment environment has deteriorated," White House international affairs adviser Michael Froman said on Tuesday, a day before high-level talks aimed at cementing U.S.-India ties.

"There is no room left for any fiscal stimulus, so to trigger growth, the RBI has to lower policy rates," said Rupa Rege Nitsure, chief economist at Bank of Baroda in Mumbai.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

*Air India may sack an additional 300 striking pilots*
June 11th 2012

Air India may sack an additional 300 striking pilots - NY Daily News






*India's civil aviation minister has suggested that the government may fire 300 more striking Air India pilots. Advertisements placed in newspapers are seeking new recruits to replace the pilots who have been on strike since early May.

The Indian national carrier Air India may sack 300 more striking aviators, Civil Aviation Minister Ajit Singh said on Monday, as the airline advertised for hiring new pilots. The airline has already sacked 101 pilots.

"The pilots are on an illegal strike since May. How long do they (pilots) expect us to wait for them to resume duty? If the situation remains the same, then the rest (300) of pilots may also be terminated. But this decision will be taken by the Air India management," Ajit Singh told IANS.

"Not only has the illegal strike caused severe losses to the airline, but also wavered the trust of passengers from Air India. If they want to come back, then they are welcome."

When contacted, the striking aviators said they are studying the situation and are currently on the agitation.

"We are looking at the situation. We all are together in this and our unity would not break. Our only demand right now is the reinstatement of our sacked colleagues and recognition of our union," a senior committee member of the Indian Pilots Guild (IPG) - the now de-recognized union - told IANS.

Earlier, the Air India management had sacked 101 pilot-members of the IPG. Representing aviators of the erstwhile Air India, the IPG went on strike May 8 against the move to train their counterparts from Indian Airlines on the soon-to-be-inducted Boeing 787 Dreamliner.

The airline on its part has given advertisements on its website for hiring of new pilots for a contractual period of five years.

The advertisements call for both commanders and co-pilots, who can operate Boeing 777s, 747s and 737s. The applicants will have to go through an interview and flight simulator tests in Mumbai.

The airline has set July 23, 2012, as the closure for hiring process. Air India expects to hire nearly 100 pilots, who will pool in with 90 more trainee pilots to meet the shortfall in the manpower.

However, it will take Air India nearly four-five months to get the trainee pilots trained as well as give orientation to the new recruits.

Currently, the fleet of Boeing's ultra-long haul aircraft are being operated by executive pilots.

Ajit Singh June 6 said that Air India will go ahead and hire new pilots to tackle the prolonged strike that has crippled the international operations of the national carrier.

The 35-day long strike has severely hit Air India's international operations, with the airline only operating 38 from the original 45 services. Among the seven axed international destinations are Hong Kong, Osaka, Seoul and Toronto.

"Operations to northeast Asia have been hit badly, so have US and European services. Under the new scheme of things, we are trying to mitigate losses by operating to key destinations only," an Air India official said.

*


----------



## IndoCarib

^^^
OMG ! Air India is sacking its striking pilots ! India is finished

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

ares said:


> Your lack of economic understanding is only triumphed by bullshit you just bloated out...perhaps you should consider taking up economics as a subject in high school.
> 
> I will try to explain in lay mans language.
> 
> 1. Nominal GDP is not adjusted for inflation.
> 
> 2. Real GDP growth = (Nominal GDP X Base Year Index) / Current price index.(not the b/s pelted out by kkacer)
> 
> 3. *All figures quoting/released by the govts are real GDP growth rates and are already adjustded for inflation.
> *
> 4. Growth is calculated as per local currencies and not USD.
> .USD -INR E/R is volatile, exchange rate changes on daily basis..does that mean the GDP/ GDP growth will be changing daily basis too??!!



what was the real gdp before cpi adjustment? a double digit growth? again?



IndoCarib said:


> ^^^
> OMG ! Air India is sacking its striking pilots ! India is finished



you need to row a boat home! good for you!


----------



## kkacer

IndoCarib said:


> http://web.worldbank.org/external/d...ontentMDK=20370107&menuPK=659160&piPK=2470429
> 
> spread your ignorance now !!



World Bank and Your India Gov Miss the Target all the time, India always talk about Big Mouth Future, But miss target all the time


----------



## kkacer

*India's exports falls by 4.16 % last month*

June 14

India's exports has fallen by 4.16 per cent. 

Director General of Foreign Trade Anup Pujari said exports came down to 25.68 billion US dollars in May compared to 26.7 billion US dollars in the same month last year. 

The trade deficit is 16.3 billion in May.

India's exports falls by 4.16 %

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kkacer

*Monsoon 50% below normal in second week*

June 14

Monsoon rains are crucial for agriculture as only 40 per cent of the cultivable area is under irrigation. The farm sector contributes about only 15 per cent to the country's Gross Domestic Product (GDP), but it employs about 60 per cent of India's population.

India's bad run with the monsoon continued with the country receiving 50 per cent less rains than normal in the past week, according to data released by the weather office.

As many as 13 sub-divisions received scanty rains, while West and East Uttar Pradesh received no rainfall during the past week.


Monsoon 50% below normal in second week - Business Today - Business News


----------



## IndoCarib

GE India to invest Rs 1,100 crore on new facility - The Economic Times

BERNAMA - India Invites Brazilian Companies To Invest In Its National Infrastructure

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KRAIT

IndoCarib said:


> GE India to invest Rs 1,100 crore on new facility - The Economic Times


Sensex surged today, now this news....some relief....


----------



## IndoCarib

*India doesn't yet face balance of payments crisis*

(Reuters Breakingviews) - In 1991, the loudest of wake up calls, in the form of a currency crisis, aroused India from the stupor of four decades of failed economic policies. Some hope that the decline of the rupee, which hit a record low against the dollar on May 31, and the sharp drop in the GDP growth rate, to 5.3 percent last quarter, will provide a similar jolt to get India back on the reform track. Breakingviews has run the numbers.
*
After coming within weeks of running out of foreign currency reserves, India changed course. Reforms driven by Prime Minister Narasimha Rao and his Finance Minister Manmohan Singh led to rapid economic growth and the accumulation of a large reserve of foreign currencies. Now the dangers are a reversal of the momentum of reform and a reversion to complacency.*

As far as foreign exchange is concerned, India's persistent trade and current account deficits mean that it has to run just to stand still. For four of the past five years, it has been able to move forward -- capital inflows of Foreign Direct Investment and portfolio investment have more than covered the current account shortfall. Over the past year, it has had to run harder. The deficit shot up from 2.7 to 4 percent of GDP, thanks largely to higher oil prices, and the current account deficit of $76 billion is the widest ever.

*That shortfall should be set against the country's foreign currency reserves. Those have fallen from a peak in July 2008 of $307 billion, which then covered almost 14 months of imports, to $286 billion, now enough to cover only around seven months of imports. But as our calculator shows, that's still a more than comfortable defence under most scenarios.*


*
Even if capital flows were to reduce to zero as they did in 2008, following the collapse of Leman Brothers, reserves would drop by only $40 billion over twelve months, still leaving a healthy $250 billion or so of cover. Of course, the more a country defends itself with foreign exchange reserves, the weaker its defences appear.
*
In today's environment, India can cope. But there are two big risks. First, a catastrophe, say in the euro zone, could leads to a flight of foreign capital. Foreigners own about $200 billion worth Indian equities. A rush for the exit could trigger a spiraling decline. Second, a repeat of the 1991 oil shock could precipitate a sharp increase in both the trade and fiscal deficits, the latter because of wasteful government subsidies of domestic fuel prices.

*No country would be immune to such shocks. But India's dependency on foreign investment, and ballooning trade gap, puts it particularly at risk. India can become more resilient by encouraging more foreign direct investment: lifting caps on retail, aviation and insurance sectors would be a start. It could also reduce fuel subsidies. Even better, it could renew the 1990s political spirit of Rao and Singh. Investors need the red carpet, not red tape.*

BREAKINGVIEWS: India doesn't yet face balance of payments crisis | Reuters

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cloud_9

*Essar Energy commissions 600MW unit 2 of Salaya I power project*


> MUMBAI: Essar Energy, the India-focused integrated energyc ompany, on Friday announced that it has commenced commercial operations at the 600 megawatt (MW) unit 2 of its 1,200MW Salaya I power project.
> 
> This follows the commencement in April of commercial operations at Salaya I, unit 1, also 600MW, and means the entire project has now been fully commissioned. This takes Essar Energy's total installed operational generation capacity to 2,800MW.
> 
> Salaya I, in Gujarat state, is Essar Energy's first coal fired power project and has been built at a total investment cost of US$1.1 billion. Most of the power produced will be sold to the Gujarat state electricity utility, GUVNL, under a long term contract.
> 
> Salaya I is one of three power projects due to be commissioned by Essar Energy in 2012, the others being the 1,200MW Mahan I project and the 510MW Vadinar P2 project. Together these three projects will add 2,910MW of capacityand will take Essar Energy's total installed capacity to 4,510MW.



*GE to focus on local energy products at Rs 1,000-cr facility in Chakan*


> PUNE, JUNE 15: GE India is setting up a new manufacturing facility at Chakan, in Maharashtra's Pune district, in which it will invest over Rs 1,000 crore ($200 million).
> 
> The signing of a memorandum of understanding today with the Maharashtra government, which has granted it mega project' status, was followed by a ground-breaking ceremony at the site.
> 
> Spread over 68 acres, the multimodal plant at Pune, GE's first of its kind, is scheduled to begin manufacturing in the third quarter of 2013, Mr John Rice, Vice-Chairman, GE, said.
> 
> The focus will be on developing localised products and solutions for the energy sector in the first phase of operation.


----------



## cloud_9

*Car sales up 3%, motorcycles 7%: SIAM*


> New Delhi: Car sales in India grew at the slowest pace in seven months during May with industry body SIAM today reporting 2.78 per cent growth as high interest rates and petrol prices continue to hit the market.
> According to figures released by the Society of Indian Automobile Manufacturers (SIAM), domestic car sales in May stood at 1,63,229 units as against 1,58,809 units in the same month last year.
> 
> "This is the slowest growth since October last year when car sales witnessed a decline of 23.77 per cent," SIAM Director General Vishnu Mathur told reporters here.



*Ashok Leyland supplies 100 buses to Ghana for $7.6 mn*


> New Delhi : Hinduja Group flagship firm Ashok Leyland today said it has supplied 100 'Falcon' buses to Ghana for USD 7.6 million (about Rs 42 crore).
> "Ashok Leyland has supplied 100 Falcon buses to Ghana worth USD 7.6 million," the commercial vehicle maker said in a filing to the BSE.
> 
> The vehicles were inducted to the fleet of a transport company -- Metro Mass Transit Ltd, in which the Government of Ghana has 45 per cent stake, it added. The buses will ply on 360 routes throughout Ghana  both inter and intra-city.
> 
> "Africa has been one of our key focus markets and presents some very unique opportunities for a commercial vehicle manufacturer like us," Ashok Leyland Managing Director Vinod K Dasari said.
> 
> The company had earlier supplied buses to Nigeria and those hold a premium status in Lagos' bus rapid system, which is the only such model in the sub-Saharan Africa, he added. All the 100 buses supplied to Ghana are left-hand drive and were specially customised into 57-seater buses.
> 
> "Ashok Leyland also becomes the first commercial vehicle manufacturer to introduce a mechanical inline fuel injection with an Euro 3 engine and electronic destination board in Ghana," the statement said.
> 
> This is the second such major order from Ghana after the induction of 160 waste management trucks last year, it added. Shares of Ashok Leyland were trading 1.69 per cent up at Rs 27 apiece on BSE during morning hours.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IndoCarib

gulfnews : Why India will weather the economic storm

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IndoCarib

SHIMLA: The bilateral trade between India and Indonesia is expected to grow to $ 45 billion by 2015 from $ 20 billion at present, ambassador of the Republic of Indonesia Andi M Ghalib said today.

With signing of 35 MoUs, including 18 business pacts, the trade between the two nations would grow at a rapid pace to touch $ 45 billion by 2015, he told reporters on the sidelines of a PHD Chamber event here.

*At present, China was largest investor in Indonesia, he said, followed by the US and Japan. By 2020 India could be biggest investor, he said, adding ASEAN will play a bigger role in the world economy.
*

India-Indonesia trade to touch $45 billion by 2015: Andi M Ghalib - The Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

Despite slowdown India is preferred choice for acquisition - The Times of India


----------



## kkacer

*Car sales in India grow slowest in 7 months in May* According to monthly data, released by the Society of Indian Automobile Manufacturers (SIAM), domestic car sales in May stood at 1,63,229 units as against 1,58,809 units in the same month last year. "This is the slowest growth since October last year when car sales witnessed a 24% decline," says SIAM director general Vishnu Mathur. "Demand for passenger cars may move into negative territory because the overall market sentiment is very negative. Moreover, the increased in petrol prices have also affected sales last month," he added. Car sales in India grow slowest in 7 months in May - Economic Times


----------



## Holmes

*India to boost economic ties with Cuba*

HAVANA: India wants to strengthen economic ties with Cuba, the top Indian diplomat said Saturday on a trip to the Communist-run Caribbean island.

"The purpose of my visit to Cuba is to promote economic relations between both countries," S.M. Krishna said on state television after a meeting with the speaker of Cuba's National Assembly, Ricardo Alarcon. "Our political relations are excellent."

Bilateral trade between the two states totaled $54 million in 2010, according to the latest official figures. The two countries also cooperate in the areas of biotechnology, information technology, education and sports.

India has also invested in oil exploration off Cuba's coast in the Gulf of Mexico.

Next month, India's trade minister will visit Cuba to further foster good relations, Krishna added.

In other comments, Krishna said he was "impressed" by recent developments in Cuba, billed as reforms by President Raul Castro.

Castro has trimmed state payrolls and allowed a few crowd-pleasing changes such as allowing Cubans to stay in hotels that once were only for foreigners.

But critics contend the 81-year-old has not launched any wholesale overhaul of Cuba's decrepit centrally planned economy kept afloat largely by Venezuelan economic support. 

India to boost economic ties with Cuba - The Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## India defense

India's forex reserves grow to $287.37 billion - The Times of India

After falling for five straight weeks, India's foreign exchange reserves grew by $1.52 billion to $287.37 billion for the week ended June 8, 2012, official data showed. 

The reserves had plunged by $2.40 billion to $285.85 billion for the week ended June 1, apparently due to the Reserve Bank of India (RBI) selling dollars to defend the rupee. 

The reserves had declined by $1.74 billion and $1.80 billion respectively in the previous two weeks of June 1, 2012.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cloud_9

Indian affinity for the yellow metal pays off


> June 17, 2012: Inflation has taken the wind out of most savings avenues for Indians in the last five years. Equities, debt, small savings, hardly any avenue has consistently beaten inflation. But one asset which has proved to be an exception to this trend is gold.With global gold prices soaring and the rupee depreciation adding to returns for Indian investors, gold has effortlessly trounced most other investment options in recent years.
> 
> *Gold for instance has delivered a 24 per cent return over a five-year period and 20 per cent over a 10-year horizon, beating equities which generated 4 and 19 per cent respectively over the same time* frames. Needless to say, gold beat bonds and gilts too.That is good news for Indian investors who have consistently raised their allocations to gold, to the disadvantage of other investment avenues in recent years.
> 
> A recent study by Morgan Stanley (Alphawise series) notes that over the past 10 years, *Indian household gold consumption has increased at a compounded annual growth rate of 21 per cent.*
> 
> The report also notes that* gold represented 10 per cent of total household savings in 2011, with private ownership in the country totalling $1 trillion.* Over the past three years, gold investments have exceeded equity savings by 11 times.*Gold consumption accounted for 2.3 per cent of Indias GDP in FY2012 and imports are estimated at 72 per cent of Indias current account deficit.*
> 
> Households that bought gold as an investment have cited expected returns and safety of the asset as the key factors that influenced their decision. The investment preference for gold is evident from the fact that there has been strong demand for gold bars and coins, which accounted for 39 per cent of overall purchases of the precious metal in 2011.
> 
> In 2012, the demand for gold bars is likely to increase, driven largely by urban households, though rural households will prefer jewellery. According to the report, rising income is a big driver of the growing share of gold bars in the holding pattern.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cloud_9

*Ashok Leyland bags $6.5-m Bangladesh order*


> CHENNAI, JUNE 18: Ashok Leyland has bagged a $6.5-million order from Bangladesh Road Transport Corporation for 88 air-conditioned buses.
> 
> This comes close on the heels of the order for 50 vestibule bus from the transport corporation.
> 
> The new order comes under the Indian Line of Credit scheme offered for the improvement of urban transportation in that country.
> 
> This order will add to the 11,000 vehicles that have been exported to Bangladesh. The companys international volumes touched 12,852 vehicles, a growth of 25 per cent.


----------



## cloud_9

*GE strengthens its localization efforts for the Energy sector in India*


> Pune, June 15th, 2012: GE India today announced that its new manufacturing facility in Pune would develop localized products and solutions for the energy sector in its first phase of operation commencing in 2013. The Government of Maharashtra and GE signed a Memorandum of Understanding (MoU); this was followed by the ground breaking ceremony at the upcoming manufacturing site which is located at MIDC Industrial Park at Chakan, Phase II, Pune. The new manufacturing facility would spread over a total area of 68 acres. GE will invest a cumulative amount of USD 200 million in building this multi-modal, large scale facility - GEs first such manufacturing site in India.
> 
> The focus on manufacturing is in line with the need for localized products and solutions suited to Indian customers across GEs various businesses present in the country. The facility, to begin with, will focus on Energy products and technologies driven by the industry needs for power generation, transmission & distribution as well as measurement & control. In addition, GE will package its environment friendly technologies such as hybrid batteries for energy storage and biogas power generation technologies at the plant. The site will enable assembly and production support for any GE business that needs local manufacturing capability in India.



*$100 bn Delhi-Mumbai Industrial Corridor: FinMin OK's 26% Japan stake*


> In order to give a big thrust to manufacturing sector, the Finance Ministry has given green signal to the DIPP's proposal to give 26 per cent stake to the Japanese government in the USD 100-billion Delhi-Mumbai Industrial Corridor project.
> "We have received comments from the Finance Ministry and they have supported the proposal. Soon we will move the final note for Cabinet Committee on Economic Affairs approval. We had moved the draft cabinet note in December 2011 itself," a commerce and industry ministry official said.
> 
> All the other concerned ministries including the labour ministry have already supported the proposal of the Department of Industrial Policy and Promotion (DIPP).
> 
> As per the draft cabinet note on the DMIC Development Corporation (DMICDC) re-structuring, 49 per cent stake will be held by the government, 26 per cent by the Japanese government and 25 per cent with state-run institutions - Life Insurance Corporation, HUDCO and India Infrastructure Finance Company.
> 
> The DMIC Development Corporation (DMICDC) is a special purpose vehicle for the implementation of the Delhi-Mumbai Industrial Corridor (DMIC) project. It will run the trust fund into which the government, multilateral agencies and Japanese entities will invest to finance the project.
> 
> The official said timely restructuring would help in fast-tracking the ambitious project.
> 
> The manufacturing sector, which constitutes over 75 per cent of the index of IIP, grew barely 0.1 per cent in April, as against 5.7 per cent in April 2011.
> 
> The Corporation will develop industrial enclaves along the Delhi-Mumbai rail corridor encompassing seven states - Delhi, Uttar Pradesh, Haryana, Rajasthan, Gujarat, Maharashtra and Madhya Pradesh.
> 
> The Cabinet had approved equity restructuring of DMICDC and an expenditure of Rs 18,500 crore on development of infrastructure in September 2011.
> 
> This plan will make DMICDC a deemed government company. Japan, which has expressed keen interest in the DMIC project, intends to invest USD 4.5 billion in the project, which will cover 1,483 km between Delhi and Mumbai, over the next five years.
> 
> The DMIC project, which was conceptualised in 2006, is being developed in collaboration with Japan as a manufacturing and trading hub, though Japanese participation did not involve equity holding till now.
> 
> The project aims to create globally competitive environment and latest infrastructure to activate local commerce, enhance foreign investment, create employment opportunities, enhance exports and attain sustainable development.
> 
> According to experts, the progress and implementation of projects would depend upon the availability of land.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kkacer

*Fitch cuts India rating outlook to negative*

Monday, 18 Jun 2012

MUMBAI (Reuters) - Fitch Ratings cut its credit outlook for India to negative from stable, nearly two months after rival Standard & Poor's made a similar call, citing risks that India's growth outlook could deteriorate if policymaking and governance don't improve.

"A significant loosening of fiscal policy, which leads to an increase in the gross general government debt/GDP ratio, would result in a downgrade of India's sovereign ratings," Fitch said in a statement on Monday.

The agency estimated general government debt for India of 66 percent of GDP at the end of the most recent fiscal year, compared with a median of 39 percent for BBB-rated countries.

India's economy grew just 5.3 percent in the March quarter, the weakest in nine years, but earlier on Monday the central bank unexpectedly left interest rates on hold, sending bonds, stocks and the rupee lower.

The rupee weakened further to 55.94 per dollar from around 55.82 before the Fitch statement. Bond yields were range-bound, while stocks were already shut for the day.

Fitch maintained its BBB- rating, the lowest investment grade with outlook to negative

Fitch Cuts India Outlook to Negative - WSJ.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kkacer

poor performance

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

*RBI stuns, keeps rates steady as growth crumbles
*
June 18. 2012
RBI stuns, keeps rates steady as growth crumbles | Reuters

The RBI left its policy repo rate at 8 percent and the cash reserve ratio at 4.75 percent, saying a rate cut now could "exacerbate" the country's inflation, the highest among industrialised or BRIC nations. 

*Bonds, stocks and the rupee fell after the decision and economists scaled back their expectations for future rate cuts.* Calls for action from the central bank, including from corporate India, had intensified after economic growth in the March quarter slumped to its weakest annual pace in nine years.

*India is in this deep crisis due to the lack of proper governance, said A. Mahendran, managing director at Godrej Consumer Products Ltd (GOCP.NS). "What happened today is extremely disappointing. We needed the central bank to act because of the current condition of the economy." 
After cutting its policy rate* by a sharper-than-expected 50 basis points in April, the RBI had been expected to leave rates unchanged in June. 
But global and domestic economic conditions had deteriorated sharply since then. Many had expected the central bank to act because a politically hamstrung government is unable to drive reform to revive investment or curtail populist spending, factors that led Fitch Ratings on Monday to cut India's credit rating outlook to negative.

India's benchmark 10-year bond yield rose 6 basis points to *8.4 percent* from levels before the announcement. 

*The main BSE index erased gains before the decision to end 1.44 percent lower, missing out on a rally in Asian stocks after the election in Greece eased fears for a break up of the European currency bloc.	* 
*The rupee, which has slumped to a record low against the dollar as India's economic fortunes waned, tumbled to 55.78/79 ( actually falling toward 56 ) per dollar from around 55.35-55.40 before the rate decision. *

It is to the central bank's credit that it managed to stand up to the pressure from the government and businesses, and remains justifiably concerned about inflation, Rajeev Malik, an economist at CLSA in Singapore, said in a client note.	

*CRUMBLING BRIC	* 

*The RBI made clear it expects the government to do its bit to bring down inflation, which rose in May to 7.55 percent on the wholesale price index, the country's main gauge.* 

Many analysts argue that *structural bottlenecks in the economy are the main reasons inflation in India is so high, so monetary policy can have little affect.	*

The RBI said on Monday that its "frontloaded" April rate cut "was based on the premise that the process of fiscal consolidation critical for inflation management would get under way, along with other supply-side initiatives."	

India's Finance Minister Pranab Mukherjee had called for a rate cut and the chairman of State Bank of India (SBI.NS_1">SBI.NS), the country's biggest lender, had sought a 1 percentage point cut in the cash reserve ratio.	

Unless the government takes steps on fiscal adjustment, the RBI is not prepared to cut rates. Based on this document, there's unlikely to be a rate cut in July, said A. Prasanna, economist at ICICI Securities Primary Dealership in Mumbai. 
*The government has failed to contain its fiscal deficit by enacting reforms or slashing costly subsidies on diesel. *
Opposition from partners in the ruling coalition forced India to backtrack in December on a decision to open the retail sector to foreign supermarkets, which had been aimed at bringing investment into supply chains in a country where 
*an estimated one-third of fresh produce is wasted.	* 

*INDIA'S CREDIT RISK	* 

The slump in March quarter growth to 5.3 percent was far worse than expected and sparked calls for action to lift an economy that *Standard & Poor's and Fitch Ratings have threatened to cut to junk credit status.* 
*Both rate India BBB minus, the lowest investment grade.	*

*Against the backdrop of persistent inflation pressures and weak public finances, there is an even greater onus on effective government policies and reforms that would ensure India can navigate the turbulent global economic and financial environment and underpin confidence in the long-run growth potential of the Indian economy, said Art Woo, a director at Fitch.	* 
Chief economic adviser Kaushik Basu said he had expected Fitch's action because there is a "herd mentality" among ratings agencies. 

*April industrial output figures last week suggested little pickup in growth heading into the current quarter.	*

Rahul Bajoria, regional economist at Barclays in Singapore, said he expects the RBI to cut interest rates by a total of 1 percentage point in the current fiscal year, possibly starting at the central bank's next review on July 31. 
*The growth weakness is such that it does call for monetary easing*, he said. 

Economic policymaking was cast into further uncertainty on Friday when India's ruling Congress party named Mukherjee as its nominee for the largely ceremonial post of president, ending a protracted political drama that had exposed the weakness of the coalition government.	With no obvious successor, Prime Minister Manmohan Singh, 78, is expected to take charge of finance on an interim basis. 

We are very disappointed by the lack of action from any quarter. What is happening here is that *you are getting the worst of both worlds, neither getting growth or inflation down*, Rajiv Kumar, secretary general of the Federation of Indian Chambers of Commerce and Industry (FICCI) told Reuters.


----------



## India defense

India is doomed...now chinese go to back to your mental hospital....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shuttler

*Rupee falters; RBI keeps rates untouched*
June 18, 2012
Rupee falters; RBI keeps rates untouched | Reuters

(Reuters) - The rupee dropped to its lowest in nearly a week on Monday after the Reserve Bank of India (RBI) kept the key interest rate and the cash reserve ratio unchanged, with a Fitch downgrade of the country's sovereign outlook also hurting.

*The rupee fell to as low as 56.04 to the dollar late in the session, and traders fear the currency could approach the record lows of 56.52 hit on May 31, should confidence in the domestic economy deteriorate, or if the global risk environment worsens.
*
The burden now falls on the government to revive growth and close its fiscal and current account deficits, but it would need to regain the confidence of markets after policy inaction and reversals were key reasons behind the rupee's slump last month.

"We may re-test recent record lows as soon as by the end of this week, and hence need to watch out for RBI, unless we get some positive moves from the government," said Vikas Babu Chittiprolu, a senior forex dealer with Andhra Bank, referring to intervention.

*The partially convertible rupee closed at 55.9050/9150 per dollar as per the SBI closing level versus its previous close of 55.39/40 on Friday.*

The *BSE Sensex dropped 1.4 percent*, the biggest percentage fall since June 1, led by a sell-off in lenders after the RBI's surprise move.

The RBI cited its continued concerns about inflationary pressures in declining to ease monetary policy after last cutting the repo rate by 50 basis points in April.

That leaves the rupee beholden to swings in sentiment about the country's fiscal and economic outlooks.

Late on Monday, *Fitch Ratings cut India's sovereign outlook to "negative" from "stable", saying growth potential would "deteriorate" unless the country implements structural reforms, and citing "limited progress" on fiscal consolidation.
*
*The action, followed Standard & Poor's outlook cut in April*.

"What is required is that the government sends a signal that it is not just watching but is ready to act as well," said Paresh Nayar, head of fixed income and FX at First Rand Bank.

Nayar said India could look at reforms including in pension, foreign direct investment in retail, or in diesel prices.

"They may not do it all, but going by the way the government coalition has reacted in recent days, some reforms look possible and they are very much needed," he added.

*The rupee also remains vulnerable to any worsening of the global risk environment.
*
The euro fell from a one-month high against the dollar as relief on Monday at the election win for pro-bailout parties in Greece quickly gave way to fears over Spain's borrowing costs, which surged to levels seen as unsustainable.

Still, some traders are hopeful about some type of stimulus from the Federal Reserve, which ends a two-day meeting on Wednesday.

*The one-month offshore non-deliverable forward contracts were quoted at 56.22 while the 3 month were at 56.96.*


----------



## IndoCarib

The US closed in on China in the race to be the lead investor in renewable energy, with a 57% leap in its outlays to $51 billion. *India however displayed the fastest expansion rate for investment of any large renewables market in the world in 2011, with a 62% increase to $12 billion.*


*Global Trends in Renewable Energy Investment 2012*

http://fs-unep-centre.org/sites/default/files/publications/globaltrendsreport2012_1.pdf

*'India enters top 10 wealth markets list'*

India is poised to occupy the sixth position in the top 10 wealth markets this year after edging out Spain for 10th slot in 2011, says a report. 

'India enters top 10 wealth markets list' - Indian Express


----------



## shuttler

IndoCarib said:


> The US closed in on China in the race to be the lead investor in renewable energy, with a 57% leap in its outlays to $51 billion. *India however displayed the fastest expansion rate for investment of any large renewables market in the world in 2011, with a 62% increase to $12 billion.*
> 
> 
> *Global Trends in Renewable Energy Investment 2012*
> 
> http://fs-unep-centre.org/sites/default/files/publications/globaltrendsreport2012_1.pdf



india grows from a small base so the incremental % is high but still lags behind China, US, and Europe. Also renewable energry shares only a small portion of all energy consumptions.




> *'India enters top 10 wealth markets list'*
> 
> India is poised to occupy the sixth position in the top 10 wealth markets this year after edging out Spain for 10th slot in 2011, says a report.
> 
> 'India enters top 10 wealth markets list' - Indian Express



The estimated total wealth of the following indian billionaires is less than $120 billion and if the indian economy crashes, a huge chunk of their wealth (plus others) will be depleted if they are not wise enough to diverse their risks now. even their wealth is not depleted, how much can the wealth of these guys serve to help the indian economy when the deficits swell to 5.9 % of GDP; and their debt level at over 74% of GDP and out of which over $130 billion fall due within one year?

the poor economical performance hits the poor the hardest. 

Forbes list of Indian billionaires - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## IndoCarib

shuttler said:


> *india grows from a small base so the incremental % is high but still lags behind China, US, and Europe. Also renewable energry shares only a small portion of all energy consumptions.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *The estimated total wealth of the following indian billionaires is less than $120 billion and if the indian economy crashes, a huge chunk of their wealth (plus others) will be depleted if they are not wise enough to diverse their risks now.* even their wealth is not depleted, how much can the wealth of these guys serve to help the indian economy when the deficits swell to 5.9 % of GDP; and their debt level at over 74% of GDP and out of which over $130 billion fall due within one year?
> 
> the poor economical performance hits the poor the hardest.
> 
> Forbes list of Indian billionaires - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



*China is a just above US and several notches below Europe*


*I hope Indian billionaires will take your advice * . 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Indian auto companies hopes to grow South African motorbike mark


----------



## kkacer

kkacer said:


> *Fitch cuts India rating outlook to negative*
> 
> Monday, 18 Jun 2012
> 
> MUMBAI (Reuters) - Fitch Ratings cut its credit outlook for India to negative from stable, nearly two months after rival Standard & Poor's made a similar call, citing risks that India's growth outlook could deteriorate if policymaking and governance don't improve.
> 
> "A significant loosening of fiscal policy, which leads to an increase in the gross general government debt/GDP ratio, would result in a downgrade of India's sovereign ratings," Fitch said in a statement on Monday.
> 
> The agency estimated general government debt for India of 66 percent of GDP at the end of the most recent fiscal year, compared with a median of 39 percent for BBB-rated countries.
> 
> India's economy grew just 5.3 percent in the March quarter, the weakest in nine years, but earlier on Monday the central bank unexpectedly left interest rates on hold, sending bonds, stocks and the rupee lower.
> 
> The rupee weakened further to 55.94 per dollar from around 55.82 before the Fitch statement. Bond yields were range-bound, while stocks were already shut for the day.
> 
> Fitch maintained its BBB- rating, the lowest investment grade with outlook to negative
> 
> Fitch Cuts India Outlook to Negative - WSJ.com


 * India nflation jumps to 10.36% in May*

Jun 18, 2012

NEW DELHI: Vegetable prices recorded the maximum spurt in prices, up 26.59%, followed by edible oils 18.21% and milk products 13.74% in May, year-on-year basis. Prices of egg, fish and meat shot up 10.50%.

Prices of egg, fish and meat shot up 10.50%, while non-alcoholic beverages became costlier 9.44%.

Inflation rates for rural and urban areas were 9.57% and 11.52% respectively in May.

Retail inflation up to 10.36% in May

the inflation of India out of control?!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cloud_9

Can we limit the frustration from World Affairs Section to that section instead of spilling it over here.


*can we go easy on the bold, coloured and variable sized text.Hurts my freakin eyes*


----------



## kkacer

cloud_9 said:


> Can we limit the frustration from World Affairs Section to that section instead of spilling it over here.
> 
> 
> *can we go easy on the bold, coloured and variable sized text.Hurts my freakin eyes*


 Bad news or good news. I just tell the truth. Don't bury your head into sand. face it


----------



## IndoCarib

Zinnov Management Consulting, a market globalization Advisory firm, today presented a positive & robust outlook on the Indian economy as opposed to the sentiments that are doing rounds in the industry. In a striking contrast to Fitch's recent downgrade of India's credit rating outlook to negative, Zinnov believes this to be a momentary phase and showcased reasons for it to be a promising decade.

India's economic outlook is positive: Zinnov - The Times of India


----------



## kkacer

IndoCarib said:


> Zinnov Management Consulting, a market globalization Advisory firm, today presented a positive & robust outlook on the Indian economy as opposed to the sentiments that are doing rounds in the industry. In a striking contrast to Fitch's recent downgrade of India's credit rating outlook to negative, Zinnov believes this to be a momentary phase and showcased reasons for it to be a promising decade.
> 
> India's economic outlook is positive: Zinnov - The Times of India


 Zinnov Management Consulting is an indian company located in india, indians big mouth themselves again 

help```````````````````

web site Zinnov


----------



## shuttler

*Rupee falters; record low seen possible*
Tue, Jun 19, 2012
Rupee falters; record low seen possible - Reuters -
.
*The rupee fell for a second session on Tuesday, hitting a 2-1/2 week low at one point, on the back of strong dollar demand from oil firms, while continued worries about euro zone debt also curbed some of the demand for risk assets.*
Traders fear the rupee could make a renewed push to the record low at *56.52* hit against the dollar on May 31, and believe *any breach below 56.20 may trigger intervention from the Reserve Bank of India*.
*Concerns about India's fiscal position and its economic growth outlook have resurfaced after Fitch Ratings on Monday became the second credit agency after Standard & Poor's to cut the sovereign outlook to "negative," while the RBI kept interest rates on hold.*
"*The dollar-rupee will continue to be range bound with a negative bias for the rupee. We may touch the previous life low of 56.52 per dollar*," said Uday Bhatt, a forex dealer with state-run UCO Bank .
The partially convertible r*upee closed at **55.95-96* per dollar as per the SBI closing rate, marginally *weaker than its Monday's close of 55.9050-9150*.
Strong dollar demand from oil firms, the biggest buyers of the currency in domestic markets, pushed the rupee to as low as 56.125 to the dollar, the lowest since June 1, before it regained some ground towards the close of trade.
Traders said earlier losses in the euro added to the downside pressure on the rupee, as they come during a time when renewed worries about India's outlook is eroding some of the mild recovery seen in the rupee that sent it to as high as 54.92 just over a week ago.
Global markets are now keenly awaiting the outcome of the two-day Fed meeting which ends on Wednesday, with some hopes for more monetary stimulus measures in the world's largest economy.
The one-month offshore non-deliverable forward contracts closed at 56.32 while the* three-month closed at 57.05.*
In the currency futures market, the most-traded near-month dollar-rupee contracts on the National Stock Exchange, the MCX-SX and the United Stock Exchange all ended around 56.06 on a total volume of USD 4.08 billion.



kkacer said:


> Zinnov Management Consulting is an indian company located in india, indians big mouth themselves again
> 
> help```````````````````
> 
> web site Zinnov



if you're in the financial industry no one will buy this indian crap report for their professional evaluation period


----------



## shuttler

*Reliance Communications hits an all time low on bourses*
Jun 19, 2012
Reliance Communications hits an all time low on bourses - The Economic Times
.
MUMBAI: *The latest report from Veritas on Reliance Communications has spelled more trouble for the Indian telecom operator, which has been struggling to grow revenue since the last two years.
*
The *independent research firm has recommended investors to sell the telco's stock raising questions on its ability to reduce its debt burden and difficulty in selling the company's tower assets.*

The stock of Reliance Communications (RCom) hit an all time low of Rs 59.5 during Tuesday's trade on huge trading volumes, which were nearly ten times more than the daily average volume last week. The stock is now available at a discount of 92% to its all time high price of Rs 820.8 on January 9, 2008.

In the current calendar year, RCom has *fallen by 42%* from its peak of Rs 107 in February. *A major reason for the slide is the company's inability to come up with a strategy to improve topline in the last eight quarters. Its revenue stream ahs remained more or less stagnant at around Rs 5,000 crore. In contrast its peers have reported a much better growth. Idea's topline expanded by nearly 60% and Bharti's by 26% (excluding African revenue) in the last two years.*

Apart from sluggish business growth, *burgeoning debt is another concern*. T*he company had Rs 36,918 crore of debt as of March 31, 2012. Its debt-equity ratio has doubled to 1.2 in FY12 from 0.6 in FY10.*

With the Tuesday's slide, *RCom's stock is among the cheapest stocks *with market capitalisation of more than Rs 10,000 crore. The company's market cap at Rs 12,800 crore represents just over 40% of its equity capital (including shareholder reserves) or net assets of Rs 31,712 crore. *This could also make the company a possible candidate for takeover.*

The stock closed at Rs 63.55, 2.4% lower on the National Stock Exchange on Tuesday.


----------



## Bobby

kkacer said:


> Zinnov Management Consulting is an indian company located in india, indians big mouth themselves again
> 
> help```````````````````
> 
> web site Zinnov



I thought Chinese got big mouth....rest of the thing small....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

*Stock and Rupee &#8211; Will somebody tame the bear?*

BankBazaar | Stock and Rupee &#8211; Will somebody tame the bear?

*India is witnessing a fall all around from the stock market to currency value.* *The only thing that is showing some strength in the market is Inflation. *Even theory of relativity fails when it comes to pulling down the Inflation in India. Crude price has recently shown some weakness as the price of Brent has come down from 124$ to 109$, but the *depreciated INR has squared off the benefit of any price easing*. *With biting inflation, the purchasing power of investors is also diminishing.* The falling stock market seems expensive to the investors now. *This is a bizarre situation for the stock investors as they can&#8217;t stay in cash because inflation will eat the idle money, and if they invest it then the risk of loss is very high.*

Due to funding problem in Euro zone, both *external commercial borrowing by Indian corporate and trade credit fell significantly in last few months*. While this deterioration of the capital account shows the global funding problems, it is being *driven even more by investor nervousness about the policy threat in India.
*

*Gloomy Global Prospects*

The happenings in the global financial world have shaken the Indian stock market. Euro zone crisis is still searching the solution to the Greek problem. The foreign investors are parking their money in dollars and avoiding position in any other financial instrument to keep the fund safe and intact. This has resulted in a strong dollar against other currencies. *The global slowdown has already struck hard on the Indian export companies due to slack international demand. **To add to the woes, crude prices have not settled down so much that it could provide some relief from the continuous dollar outgo*. The recent industrial production growth of India was *minus 3.5% (YoY)*. It shows the present weakening condition of the economy that is reeling under the *problems of inflation, corruption and global economic syndrome and showing no sign of recovery. **To make the things worse, India has not shown any step forward to fight back current crisis in anyway. *The policy paralysis in Indian economy is hindering reform and making it difficult to solve the issue in an effective way. Prices of all the imported goods are set to rise with fall in the value of INR against the dollar. *Electronic goods, foreign travelling, capital goods, and imported car will cost more with depreciated money. The stocks of companies which largely depend on import of capital goods are at risk of finding new bottom. Furthermore, companies which have huge foreign-currency debt will now need to pay more because of depreciated INR so, pressure on such stocks is quite possible in coming days.*

What Equity Investor should do?

The currency problem, global economic weakness and crude crisis are issues, which need some time to get resolved. The Equity investors who are waiting for stepping into the market to do some bottom fishing should wait for at least European debacle to take some direction. Indian economy is carefully waiting for a good monsoon in coming months. *A decent monsoon can prove to be a trend changer and a bad one can bring havoc in the economy. *The investors should enter the market with long term purview and use funds smartly. *The current scenario suggests that the market still need to find the bottom.* *Nifty has already seen a low below 4800 levels during day trade. A new low in coming days will further bring negative sentiment in the market. Bears are getting stronger with a series of fall in last few weeks. * In such situation, small investors should stay in liquid while others can use steep fall as an opportunity to pick fundamentally strong shares at a bargained price.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bobby

India announces $10 billion for debt-wracked Eurozone - The Times of India


----------



## IndoCarib

kkacer said:


> Zinnov Management Consulting is an indian company located in india, indians big mouth themselves again
> 
> help```````````````````
> 
> web site Zinnov



So you claim to know more about Indian economy than a Indian consulting firm ??


----------



## lem34

I wonder when it will hit the bottom


----------



## SpArK

Aryan_B said:


> I wonder when it will hit the bottom



next thursday by around 2:45 in afternoon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

Aryan_B said:


> I wonder when it will hit the bottom



india dosnt have a bottom. only a big hole and down the hole.. you dont want to look into it or if you insist, do cover your nose or spray some highly concentrated deodorants to avoid feeling sick



IndoCarib said:


> So you claim to know more about Indian economy than a Indian consulting firm ??



they are both bad. you only have to know which is worse!



Bobby said:


> India announces $10 billion for debt-wracked Eurozone - The Times of India



that means indian's deficit blackhole (if the contribution is non-tradable or non refundable ) will be enlarged by $ 10 billion, or the cash short fall by the same amount; or their people are facing the danger of getting deprived of the same amount of food or fuel subsidies! All done and executed by the "financial savvy, face saving" big blue head M Singh! brilliant minds!


----------



## danger007

^^^ my foot...... What kinda shitty forum is this..... Mod's keep allowing these fellows's to abuse against India...... Low quality ........ ... These moron's will neva have minimum manners....... Thu........mevi oka bathukula ra.....kukkalara........

if any Indian use that kinda word's mod's will will be there immediately to ban.... Hahaha......always keep pointing fingers on India...... If mod's wanna maintain quality they will neva allow to discuss about every internal matter of India.... But they don't i guess.


----------



## shuttler

danger007 said:


> ^^^ my foot...... What kinda shitty forum is this..... Mod's keep allowing these fellows's to abuse against India...... Low quality ........ ... These moron's will neva have minimum manners....... Thu........mevi oka bathukula ra.....kukkalara........
> 
> if any Indian use that kinda word's mod's will will be there immediately to ban.... Hahaha......always keep pointing fingers on India...... If mod's wanna maintain quality they will neva allow to discuss about every internal matter of India.... But they don't i guess.



the majority of the economic news are cut and paste from good financial sources. have you learnt how to count?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bobby

shuttler said:


> india dosnt have a bottom. only a big hole and down the hole.. you dont want to look into it or if you insist, do cover your nose or spray some highly concentrated deodorants to avoid feeling sick
> 
> 
> 
> they are both bad. you only have to know which is worse!
> 
> 
> 
> that means indian's deficit blackhole (if the contribution is non-tradable or non refundable ) will be enlarged by $ 10 billion, or the cash short fall by the same amount; or their people are facing the danger of getting deprived of the same amount of food or fuel subsidies! All done and executed by the "financial savvy, face saving" big blue head M Singh! brilliant minds!



Megaton Chinese Fart from your big mouth.....no wonder you don't have siblings....you deserve dying in loneliness....


----------



## kkacer

SpArK said:


> next thursday by around 2:45 in afternoon.


 57 next week, sorry to tell you


----------



## shuttler

great opportunity of fund managers to profit on these stupid indian moves!


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

One thing is for sure , so much Chinese concentration and obsession with Indian economy and their celebration on every negative news shows that they have got their Panties in a bunch and perceive Indian economic growth rate as a threat or atleast a potential threat . Now , at least the chinese can't claim indifference , after showing us on this forum how much they care


----------



## IndoCarib

*Indian economy section on PDF has become a pest hole. All the chinese cockroaches are here*

Mods, May I use this ??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kkacer

danger007 said:


> ^^^ my foot...... What kinda shitty forum is this..... Mod's keep allowing these fellows's to abuse against India...... Low quality ........ ... These moron's will neva have minimum manners....... Thu........mevi oka bathukula ra.....kukkalara........


 we just tell the truth. you can bury your head into sand if don't like it


----------



## farhan_9909

heyy chineese brothers

why are you guys wasting your time

every single country struck with problems sometime

so better nt waste ur time here

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## danger007

@shuttler: I understand one thing from your posts...... May be some Indian did something with you....that's why you are obessed alot about India.... Please go to home,take care of your family.... ......ok :R else when you found holes get bigger n wider like oceans, smell's like &hit even if you used high concentrated deodrent it wont work..... You might get an attack in your heart, please use your iq in your home too.... You will sorry for being internet warrior........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kkacer

danger007 said:


> @shuttler: I understand one thing from your posts...... May be some Indian did something with you....that's why you are obessed alot about India.... Please go to home,take care of your family.... ......ok :R else when you found holes get bigger n wider like oceans, smell's like &hit even if you used high concentrated deodrent it wont work..... You might get an attack in your heart, please use your iq in your home too.... You will sorry for being internet warrior........


 he just tell the truth. bad news or good news face the fact


----------



## shuttler

kkacer said:


> 57 next week, sorry to tell you



refer to my previous post, the 3 month non delivery forward has already sunken under 57. if the psychological barrier of 56 is breached then the fall of the rupees further down to 57 or beyond wont be far away!



kkacer said:


> he just tell the truth. bad news or good news face the fact



no need to defend me. let these idiots who know nothing about the financial problems of india troll. 
I dont even bother to reply to low, dirty and extremely retarded comments and these morons are part of the cause of the crash of their own country!

It is living finance and economic every minute every hour every day!


----------



## laman12345

*India FDI slumps 41% to $1.8b in April*

NEW DELHI Reflecting slowdown in the economy and erosion of investor confidence, foreign direct investment (FDI) in India has declined by 41 per cent to $1.85 billion in April.

FDI inflows dip 8% this year

NEW DELHI: Global investors seem less bullish on India after a series of policy flip flops by the government sapped confidence. Latest data released by the Reserve Bank of India showed that foreign direct investment inflows slipped nearly 8% to $7.8 billion during January-April 2012.

*Indian Rupee Drops To 56.155 near record Low On Inflow Concerns*

Oman Tribune - the edge of knowledge

FDI inflows dip 8% this year - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shuttler

And the rupee is on free fall again in defiance of *a weakened dollar*! incredible! It is on track to challenge 57! Fastern your seatbelts!

*FOREX-Euro rises on Greek news; dollar down ahead of Fed*
20 June, 2012 - Reuters

News & Market Commentary Overview - OzForex



> The dollar index , which measures the greenback against a basket of major currencies, was down 0.7 percent at 81.345, having struck a one-month low of 81.266 on Monday.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kkacer

laman12345 said:


> *India FDI slumps 41% to $1.8b in April*
> 
> NEW DELHI Reflecting slowdown in the economy and erosion of investor confidence, foreign direct investment (FDI) in India has declined by 41 per cent to $1.85 billion in April.
> 
> FDI inflows dip 8% this year
> 
> NEW DELHI: Global investors seem less bullish on India after a series of policy flip flops by the government sapped confidence. Latest data released by the Reserve Bank of India showed that foreign direct investment inflows slipped nearly 8% to $7.8 billion during January-April 2012.
> 
> *Indian Rupee Drops To 56.155 near record Low On Inflow Concerns*
> 
> Oman Tribune - the edge of knowledge
> 
> FDI inflows dip 8% this year - The Times of India


 more bad news coming


----------



## cloud_9

*BHEL & L&T to benefit: India plans import duty of 20% plus on imported equipment for power*


> Government owned BHEL and L&T who have developed over 30,000 mw capacity to produce boilers and turbines are in for good times ahead as the government prepares to impose duties of around 21% on imported power equipment. The matter will be given a formal nod in another two weeks time, a senior government official told ET.
> 
> The move has been taken in view of the capacity build up by the domestic equipment manufacturers who have been lobbying for some protection against imported equipment from China and Korea that come with special advantages of a soft loan.
> 
> Given the estimates drawn out by the planning commission, India will need to add almost 30,000 mw generating capacity annually if growth is maintained at 8% plus. Giving a push to domestic manufacturers becomes important, given the requirement in the long term, the senior government official said.
> 
> The protective duty, may give the domestic equipment suppliers a double benefit if the rupee continues to remain depreciated at the current levels. Analysts, however, believe that the rupee would stabilise by the time the duty comes to play for prospective projects. "Most of the current generation capacities including the mega and ultra mega power plants have already placed orders and this duty will not be applicable on them" the senior government official said.
> 
> It is estimated that foreign equipment makers account for almost 30% of the total power equipment market in India. The leading foreign equipment makers who have eaten into the domestic market are those from China, Korea and Japan.
> 
> Chinese equipment makers have bagged large projects like that of Reliance Power, while the Tatas, builders of another power mega power plant have opted for Korean power equipment maker over domestic companies. In most of these cases, these countries have offered soft loans to buy the equipment that come as an added incentive to the power companies.



*ONGC and CNPC of China plan to expand partnership*


> NEW DELHI: State-run Oil & Natural Gas Corp (ONGC) and China's largest government-owned energy firm, CNPC have agreed to expand their existing upstream partnership to refining and marketing of oil and gas.
> 
> The companies have "agreed to foster their cooperation .... by expanding cooperation in upstream exploration & production areas, refining or processing of crude oil and natural gas in midstream or downstream projects, marketing and distribution of petroleum products and construction and operation of oil and gas pipelines," ONGC said in a statement issued on Wednesday.
> 
> The agreement was signed after CNPC chairman Jiang Jiemin met oil minister Jaipal Reddy in New Delhi on Monday, officials said.
> 
> CNPC, which is a partner of ONGC in producing blocks in Sudan and Myanmar, had been persuading ONGC to forge a comprehensive agreement that could provide it access to India's oil and gas assets. ETfirst reported it on Dec 29, 2010.
> 
> But ONGC's statement does not specify particular countries where the two companies would partner. "The areas of cooperation between ONGC and CNPC will also extend to joint participation in suitable hydrocarbon projects in other countries of interest by exchanging information and working for mutual growth and benefit by extending cooperation in hydrocarbon sectors globally," the statement said.
> 
> According to industry experts, CNPC sees opportunities in India's emerging energy sector. Besides exploration & production, it is eyeing domestic engineering and oil-field service opportunities, a senior executive, working in a state-run oil company said requesting anonymity.
> 
> ONGC's collaboration with cash-rich CNPC will help the state-run explorer finance major projects besides sourcing ultra-deepwater technology. The partnership will also help ONGC in acquiring cheaper oil and gas assets overseas by reducing stiff competition from CNPC and its arm PetroChina.
> 
> ONGC chairman and managing director Sudhir Vasudeva said in the statement that the company had "positive and productive experience of working with CNPC."
> 
> "It is important that henceforth we collaborate with more management engagement on important global assignments beyond the current projects so that the interests of both the companies are mutually served," Vasudeva said.
> 
> Chinese firms also have joint ventures with ONGC, in Syria and Colombia. In 2005, CNPC and OVL jointly bought a 38% stake in Syria's Al-Furat Petroleum Company that owns 39 oil and gas fields. OVL jointly owns oil and gas fields in Colombia with public-listed integrated Chinese energy and petrochemical firm Sinopec Corp.
> 
> "ONGC's achievements are truly impressive; its comprehensive E&P infrastructure is something that only a few companies worldwide can boast of and its strong financials are a cogent attestation of the efficient leadership at the top and sound fiscal management," CNPC chairman Jiang Jiemin said in the statement.



*India ranks sixth in top 10 growth markets for imported spirits*


> BANGALORE: India is the sixth fastest-growing market for imported spirits. United States, Russia, Ukraine, Germany and Brazil held the top five positions within market researcher The IWSR top 10 largest growth imported spirits list in 2011.
> 
> China, Mexico, Poland and Chile were the remaining five within the list. Global consumption of imported spirits increased 4.3% in calendar 2011 over 2010, or a little below 14 million (nine-litre) cases in volume terms, the London-based firm said.
> 
> While growth in the US was fuelled by product launches, recovery in on-premise consumption and a better economic situation, the emerging markets have been experiencing growing affluence and development of a middle class, the June report said.
> 
> Whisky was the largest-growing imported spirits category worldwide, led by Russia, Brazil, India, Mexico and Poland.
> 
> "In many markets consumers are seeking a new taste profile and are switching from white to brown spirits. Whisk(e)y is seen as a prestigious drink and appeals to the increasingly affluent consumers in the emerging markets," the report said.
> 
> Vodka followed, egged on by growth from United States, Ukraine and Chile.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

*New Delhi: Indian government officials will visit Afghanistan to look at the possibility of exploring and mining coal after winning rights to mine iron ore last year and bidding for copper and gold this year, a risky venture being pushed to overcome the shortage of resources.*


India eyes Afghan coal after iron, copper, gold - Corporate News - livemint.com

------------------------------------------------------------------------
*It was an unprecedented welcome by Cuba for an old friend whose world view was identical at one point of time in history but which has taken a very different path since then. While India has had an embassy in Cuba for the past 50 years, this is the first visit of a foreign minister in 23 years - a time during which much has changed in both countries and in the rest of the world. Neither side acknowledged the drifting of ties in the middle. Minister Krishna opened his bilateral meeting with his Cuban counterpart saying, "There is a special place for Cuba and the Cuban people in India's heart."*

India seeks to boost economic ties with oil rich Cuba


----------



## idune

*Fitch downgrades 11 financial institutions, including SBI, ICICI*

BT Online Bureau June 20, 2012

Fitch has cut credit rating outlook for 11 financial entities including State Bank of India (SBI), ICICI Bank, Punjab National Bank (PNB) and Axis Bank.

The credit rating agency announced the revision of the outlook on the 'BBB-' Long-Term (LT) Foreign Currency (FC) Issuer Default Rating (IDR) of 11 Indian financial institutions to negative from stable.

The rating action follows Fitch's revision of the outlook on India's LT Foreign- and Local-Currency IDRs to negative from stable on Monday.

The financial institutions comprise of six government banks (including an international banking subsidiary of a government bank), two private banks, two wholly owned government institutions and one infrastructure finance company, the rating agency said in a statement.



The institutions that are affected by the revision are: SBI, PNB, Bank of Baroda, Bank of Baroda (New Zealand), Canara Bank, IDBI Bank, ICICI Bank, Axis Bank, Export-Import Bank of India, Housing and Urban Development Corp (HUDCO) and Infrastructure Development Finance Co Ltd (IDFC).

"The outlook revision of the financial institutions reflects their close linkages with the sovereign by virtue of their high exposure to domestic counterparties and holdings of domestic sovereign debt," Fitch said.

Should the Sovereign Long-Term IDR be downgraded, the banks with Viability Ratings (VR) of 'bbb-' would also be affected given the previously mentioned linkages.

Fitch is also of the opinion that pressures are building generally on the stand-alone credit profile of these institutions which will negatively impact VRs, given India's weakening economic and fiscal outlook, slowing business reforms and inflationary pressures that in turn could put further pressure on their future asset quality.

According to Fitch, there is some comfort from the banks' reasonable customer deposit base, established domestic franchises and adequate capitalisation.

"The non-banks, however, lack the funding advantage, which puts them more at risk during times of increased market volatility," Fitch said.

"In the agency's opinion, sovereign support for both the large banks and policy-type institutions is expected to remain strong, with the former benefiting from their large share of system assets and deposits and the latter from their association with the government," the rating agency added.

Fitch downgrades 11 financial institutions, including SBI, ICICI - Business Today

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 5link

Why the hell are foreigners so furiously posting all the negative stories in the Indian economy section?* Some of seriously need a life.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

5link said:


> Why the hell are foreigners so furiously posting all the negative stories in the Indian economy section?* Some of seriously need a life.*



They wete worried about indian economy doing well and are hoping now that it does not go back to how it was till a year ago . Itmakes them piss in their pants . This obsession with indian economu makes me very happy ,for this reason . We should just concentrate on getting back to a higher growth rate .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kkacer

*India Crisis, India Rupee drops to new record low*

(Reuters) - The Indian rupee fell on Thursday to its new record low at 56.571.

"With the monsoon getting delayed , With High debt, High unemployment rate, Hight inflation, High deficit account, Huge trade deficit. S&P and Fitch Ratings also cut the country's outlook to "negative".

*"India Rupee drops to a new record low today, India is facing unprecedented Crisis"* said K.N. Dey, director at Basix Forex.

USD INR Chart | Dollar Indian Rupee Real Time Chart

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Koovie

kkacer said:


> *India Crisis, India Rupee drops to new record low*
> 
> (Reuters) - The Indian rupee fell on Thursday to its new record low at 56.571.
> 
> "With the monsoon getting delayed , With High debt, High unemployment rate, Hight inflation, High deficit account, Huge trade deficit. S&P and Fitch Ratings also cut the country's outlook to "negative".
> 
> *"India Rupee drops to a new record low today, India is facing unprecedented Crisis"* said K.N. Dey, director at Basix Forex.
> 
> 
> 
> USD INR Chart | Dollar Indian Rupee Real Time Chart



oh nooooooooo India is doomed and will soon fall into anarchy and will split into 723235235 independant nations


----------



## shuttler

idune said:


> *Fitch downgrades 11 financial institutions, including SBI, ICICI*
> 
> BT Online Bureau June 20, 2012
> 
> Fitch has cut credit rating outlook for *11 financial entities* including State Bank of India (SBI), ICICI Bank, Punjab National Bank (PNB) and Axis Bank.
> 
> The credit rating agency announced the revision of the outlook on the 'BBB-' Long-Term (LT) Foreign Currency (FC) Issuer Default Rating (IDR) of 11 Indian financial institutions to negative from stable.
> 
> The rating action follows Fitch's revision of the outlook on India's LT Foreign- and Local-Currency IDRs to negative from stable on Monday.
> 
> The financial institutions comprise of *six government banks* (including *an international banking subsidiary of a government bank), two private banks, two wholly owned government institutions and one infrastructure finance company, the rating agency said in a statement.*
> 
> 
> 
> The institutions that are affected by the revision are:* SBI, PNB, Bank of Baroda, Bank of Baroda (New Zealand), Canara Bank, IDBI Bank, ICICI Bank, Axis Bank, Export-Import Bank of India, Housing and Urban Development Corp (HUDCO) and Infrastructure Development Finance Co Ltd (IDFC).*
> 
> "*The outlook revision of the financial institutions reflects their close linkages with the sovereign by virtue of their high exposure to domestic counterparties and holdings of domestic sovereign debt*," Fitch said.
> 
> *Should the Sovereign Long-Term IDR be downgraded, the banks with Viability Ratings (VR) of 'bbb-' would also be affected given the previously mentioned linkages.
> *
> *Fitch is also of the opinion that pressures are building generally on the stand-alone credit profile of these institutions which will negatively impact VRs, given India's weakening economic and fiscal outlook, slowing business reforms and inflationary pressures that in turn could put further pressure on their future asset quality.
> *
> According to Fitch, there is some comfort from the banks' reasonable customer deposit base, established domestic franchises and adequate capitalisation.
> 
> "The non-banks, however, lack the funding advantage, which puts them more at risk during times of increased market volatility," Fitch said.
> 
> "In the agency's opinion, sovereign support for both the large banks and policy-type institutions is expected to remain strong, with the former benefiting from their large share of system assets and deposits and the latter from their association with the government," the rating agency added.
> 
> Fitch downgrades 11 financial institutions, including SBI, ICICI - Business Today



*indian banks' worsening lending risks as classifed by industries and by bank exposures (see first chart).

india banking industry's worsening lending risks are symbolised by the deepening loan restructuring cases and volumes; and also the weakening stressed assets to loans % (see second chart)

indian banks' reserve coverage ratio is the worst amongst selected economies (see second chart (bar chart) below) *






.


----------



## shuttler

*India's Troubled Airline Sector Running Out of Options*

Over the last decade, domestic air traffic in India has grown from 13 million people annually to an estimated 52 million in 2011, making it the fastest-growing passenger market among major economies. Yet *India&#8217;s airline industry is losing money and in deep debt, with few solutions in sight.
*

Restrictive government policies, cut-throat competitionm and a plane-buying spree have turned a potential winner into a loser in need of a bailout.

&#8220;India&#8217;s airlines must price for profitability instead of hurtling each other into a price war to increase market share,&#8221; Amber Dubey, Head of Aviation & Aerospace at KPMG, said.

India opened its aviation sector to private airlines in 1992, and today there are six carriers operating in Indian skies compared with just one state-owned airline 20 years ago &#8212; but none of these carriers is doing well.

*Jet Airways*: India&#8217;s largest private airline in terms of revenue reported a *net loss of $20.4 million* in the quarter ended Dec. 31, 2011, despite passenger growth of 12 percent over the same period.

*Kingfisher*: the second-largest carrier by market share canceled a number of flights late last year to cut losses and is *struggling to meet its debt commitments*.

&#8220;*India&#8217;s airlines lose $25-$30 every time a passenger boards an aircraft*,&#8221; Kapil Kaul, CEO of Subcontinent and Middle East at CAPA - the Centre for Aviation, told CNBC.

*CAPA estimates Indian carriers will incur a combined loss of $2.5 billion for the year that ends March 31, 2012 and currently carry a combined debt of around $16 billion.*

*One of the reasons for high debt levels is the aircraft-buying spree of some airlines. Air India ordered 68 Boeing aircraft in 2005, an act that has come under scrutiny of India&#8217;s federal auditor. IndiGo and Go Air have between them recently ordered about 200 planes for more than $23 billion, according to a Reuters report.
*
*Not only does this increase the debt burden of these airlines,but also adds to capacity in a market where planes already lie grounded.
*

&#8220;The outlook (for the aviation industry) remains challenged,with sustained levels of competition and strained balance sheets,&#8221; Jamshed Dadabhoy, Aviation Research Analyst at Citibank, wrote in a report.

Thus, the Indian government in a desperate move to help airlines out of their financial troubles, announced recently that it could allow foreign airlines to take a 49 percent stake in domestic carriers.

*But aviation experts ask which prudent investor would want to enter a messy market like India.*

&#8220;*Considering the accumulated debt of $13 billion by the three top airlines (Air India, Jet, Kingfisher), interest burden of $1.5 billion and reluctance of lenders, the expectation of a foreign bailout is unrealistic*,&#8221; says Dhiraj Mathur, Director at PricewaterhouseCoopers.

Keeping Air India Alive

If cash infusion via equity sales or government bailouts were the remedy, then Air India would be soaring, says the former head of an Indian budget carrier.

*During the past two years, say industry sources, the government has injected about $386 million into the cash-strapped national carrier and has promised another $232 million before this fiscal year ends March 31, 2012, but problems persist.
*

&#8220;*Elsewhere in the world, if you were Air India or a Kingfisher you would be either dead or under the knife, being treated with surgical precision for pumping back life. But in India you just bleed while in the ICU*,&#8221; says the former airline chief executive.

*Foreign airlines may not be interested in investing in Indian carriers *also because they already have established market shares on major international routes into the country and code-sharing agreements with domestic airlines, situations that give them access to the Indian market.

Instead of looking to foreign airlines, the government must first put its own house in order, say aviation experts. One of the stickiest issues is low pricing. &#8220;*State-owned Air India&#8217;s suicidal, taxpayer-funded, commercial policy of discounting fares has to go*,&#8221; Kaul said.

A second step, say industry experts, would be *to open up more international routes to private airlines. With Air India having the first right of refusal to fly international routes, private airlines are blocked from flying on lucrative international routes*. 

&#8220;Interference in pricing, mandatory five-year track record on international routes, social obligation to fly uneconomic routes, and additional taxation on aviation turbine fuel (ATF) are all policy decisions that need to be readdressed for profitability and viability of airlines,&#8221; Mathur said.

News Headlines


----------



## IndoCarib

*India has been ranked the fifth most attractive destination for retail investment among 30 emerging markets because of rising disposable incomes and rapid urbanisation.

Even though its ranking slipped from the fourth spot in 2011, India has been placed ahead of the UAE, Saudi Arabia, Indonesia and Russia.*

India 5th most attractive EM for retail investment - PTI -

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IndoCarib

Following the advent of Bt-cotton, India has become one of the net exporters of cotton from a net importer, a study conducted by Council of Social Development has said.

Between 2002-2009, growth rate of cotton exports increased by over 75% and the increase of cotton area grew by 4.91% in the last 10 years, farmers organisation Bharat Krishak Samaj, which commissioned the study, said.

"India's share in the value of exports increased from 0.75% in 2000 to 10.53% in 2009. It was also observed that pre-Bt Cotton period the cotton exports in quantity terms were negative 24.6% and in value terms they were at negative 21.3%", Samaj Chairman Ajay Vir Jakhar, revealing the findings to reporters here, said.

India has become net exporter of cotton: Study

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

Rio de Janeiro : India's rice exports to China have been virtually cleared. The assurance from Beijing came when Indian Prime Minister Manmohan Singh met with his Chinese counterpart Wen Jiabao in this Brazilian port city Wednesday on the margins of the Rio+20 Summit.

"There were some regulatory issues earlier. Our commerce ministry had been working on it. Now these have been resolved as per the Chinese premier," a top Indian official, privy to the deliberations between the two leaders, told reporters here.

The decision, he added, was conveyed when the two leaders dwelt on the target of boosting bilateral trade between the two Asian tigers to $100 billion by 2015, during which Manmohan Singh mentioned the large trade surplus in China's favour.

'India can soon export rice to China' | TwoCircles.net

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kkacer

very bad news.........how come


----------



## kawaraj

denial, denial, and denial, will you guys be with the reality?

India Inc's FY12 defaults highest ever - The Times of India

INR just touched 56.85, close to 57, record low and just the beginning phase.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kkacer

idune said:


> *Fitch downgrades 11 financial institutions, including SBI, ICICI*
> 
> BT Online Bureau June 20, 2012
> 
> Fitch has cut credit rating outlook for 11 financial entities including State Bank of India (SBI), ICICI Bank, Punjab National Bank (PNB) and Axis Bank.
> 
> The credit rating agency announced the revision of the outlook on the 'BBB-' Long-Term (LT) Foreign Currency (FC) Issuer Default Rating (IDR) of 11 Indian financial institutions to negative from stable.
> 
> The rating action follows Fitch's revision of the outlook on India's LT Foreign- and Local-Currency IDRs to negative from stable on Monday.
> 
> The financial institutions comprise of six government banks (including an international banking subsidiary of a government bank), two private banks, two wholly owned government institutions and one infrastructure finance company, the rating agency said in a statement.
> 
> 
> 
> The institutions that are affected by the revision are: SBI, PNB, Bank of Baroda, Bank of Baroda (New Zealand), Canara Bank, IDBI Bank, ICICI Bank, Axis Bank, Export-Import Bank of India, Housing and Urban Development Corp (HUDCO) and Infrastructure Development Finance Co Ltd (IDFC).
> 
> "The outlook revision of the financial institutions reflects their close linkages with the sovereign by virtue of their high exposure to domestic counterparties and holdings of domestic sovereign debt," Fitch said.
> 
> Should the Sovereign Long-Term IDR be downgraded, the banks with Viability Ratings (VR) of 'bbb-' would also be affected given the previously mentioned linkages.
> 
> Fitch is also of the opinion that pressures are building generally on the stand-alone credit profile of these institutions which will negatively impact VRs, given India's weakening economic and fiscal outlook, slowing business reforms and inflationary pressures that in turn could put further pressure on their future asset quality.
> 
> According to Fitch, there is some comfort from the banks' reasonable customer deposit base, established domestic franchises and adequate capitalisation.
> 
> "The non-banks, however, lack the funding advantage, which puts them more at risk during times of increased market volatility," Fitch said.
> 
> "In the agency's opinion, sovereign support for both the large banks and policy-type institutions is expected to remain strong, with the former benefiting from their large share of system assets and deposits and the latter from their association with the government," the rating agency added.
> 
> Fitch downgrades 11 financial institutions, including SBI, ICICI - Business Today


 *India FDI slumps 41% to $1.8b in April* 

NEW DELHI Reflecting slowdown in the economy and erosion of investor confidence, foreign direct investment (FDI) in India has declined by 41 per cent to $1.85 billion in April. 

FDI inflows dip 8% this year

NEW DELHI: Global investors seem less bullish on India after a series of policy flip flops by the government sapped confidence. Latest data released by the Reserve Bank of India showed that foreign direct investment inflows slipped nearly 8% to $7.8 billion during January-April 2012.

*Indian Rupee Drops To 56.155 near record Low On Inflow Concerns*

Oman Tribune - the edge of knowledge

FDI inflows dip 8% this year - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cloud_9

kawaraj said:


> denial, denial, and denial, will you guys be with the reality?
> 
> India Inc's FY12 defaults highest ever - The Times of India
> 
> INR just touched 56.85, close to 57, record low and just the beginning phase.


[A link for you goo.gl/DWkwP ]

Rupee recovers from record low to end at 56.30 against dollar - The Economic Times


----------



## shuttler

*Nearly 20% of $7-billion foreign currency convertible bonds face default risk this year, says Fitch
*







MUMBAI: *At least 20% of the $7-billion foreign currency convertible bonds (FCCB) due for conversion this year face default risk as investors demand funds back due to stock prices languishing at less than half the stated conversion price, Fitch Ratings has forecast. Over 60% of such FCCBs are from the IT (34%) and pharma (30%) sectors.*

he ratings firm says FCCBs of* 59 companies are up for redemption this year. About 63% of the $7-billion FCCBs are likely to be redeemed;* the companies concerned would finance it with a combination of internal accruals and fresh borrowings. About 17% of the FCCBs are likely to be restructured (mostly maturity extensions), according to Fitch. But the remaining *20% of the amount of 19 firms are likely to default *with ensuing restructuring, possibly having significant distressed debt exchange (DDE) features.

The *19 companies who are most likely to default are: GTL Infrastructure, Subex, XL Energy, Gayatri Projects, Indowind Energy, Pokarna, Murli Industries, Sterling Biotech, Pyramid Saimira Theatre, KSL and Industries, 3i Infotech, Zenith Infotech, ICSA India, KLG Systel, Ankur Drugs & Pharma, Gemini Communications, Pioneer Embroideries, GV Films, and Wanbury.*

Of the 31 corporates likely to redeem the FCCBs, five can use a financing option of their choice. The other 26, with a relatively weaker financial profile, would still be able to access low-cost European Central Bank, or ECB, funding or even high-cost domestic debt. *The interest coverage of some of them would deteriorate due to their somewhat limited access to funding options.*


The nine companies who are likely to restructure are experiencing stretched liquidity and stressed cash flows despite a reasonable business model. The *ultimate FCCB payment is likely to be driven by the sale of identifiable, non-encumbered assets.* Such FCCBs are most likely to be restructured involving a maturity extension but are unlikely to have significant distressed debt exchange features, Fitch said.

The *remaining 19 companies are highly likely to default* on FCCB payments or would restructure the FCCBs with significant distressed debt features.

Some of the FCCB investors have purchased credit protection measures, like credit-linked notes and credit default swaps, from various institutions, including the overseas branches of Indian banks. This may provide a motivation to some banks to provide ECB loans to some companies to refinance the FCCBs. In such an event, the redemption rate is likely to improve from the current estimated level of 63%.
.
Nearly 20% of $7-billion foreign currency convertible bonds face default risk this year, says Fitch - Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

cloud_9 said:


> [A link for you goo.gl/DWkwP ]
> 
> Rupee recovers from record low to end at 56.30 against dollar - The Economic Times



The Rupee hit ANOTHER all-time low today.

Rupee hits all-time low of 56.57 - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SinoChallenger

kkacer said:


> * India nflation jumps to 10.36% in May*
> 
> Jun 18, 2012
> 
> NEW DELHI: Vegetable prices recorded the maximum spurt in prices, up 26.59%, followed by edible oils 18.21% and milk products 13.74% in May, year-on-year basis. Prices of egg, fish and meat shot up 10.50%.
> 
> Prices of egg, fish and meat shot up 10.50%, while non-alcoholic beverages became costlier 9.44%.
> 
> Inflation rates for rural and urban areas were 9.57% and 11.52% respectively in May.
> 
> Retail inflation up to 10.36% in May
> 
> the inflation of India out of control?!


That's crazy. Vegetable prices shot up 30%. Pushing indians toward cannibalism.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scorpionx

SinoChallenger said:


> That's crazy. Vegetable prices shot up 30%. Pushing indians toward cannibalism.


No darling, the salary also to be increased at a rate *highest in the Asia Pacific*.So dont worry, we will not eat u

Indian employees to get 11.9% salary hike in 2012: Survey | Day & Night News


----------



## Abingdonboy

> So you think India is doing badly? Sample this:
> 
> *China's growth rate in the second quarter of the year is expected to dip below 7%. India's growth rate has tended to be, in general, two to three percentage points below that of China. If India were to grow at 5% in the second quarter, that should not be a great shock.
> 
> Brazil, another of the BRIC economies, grew by just 2.7% in 2011, down from 7.5% in 2010. The IMF projects growth in 2012 at 3%.
> 
> Among the BRIC nations, Russia alone is poised to maintain its growth rate in 2012 but that is because Russia has been growing in the past two years at a relatively slower 4%.
> 
> You can't say that China's growth has slumped because of 'policy paralysis'. China does not face the difficulties that a democracy does. To get a better clue to the slump, just see when was the last time that its growth rate fell below 7%. China's growth was 6.6% in the first quarter of 2009, which was the worst time in the sub-prime crisis, following the collapse of Lehman Brothers.
> 
> The ongoing eurozone crisis is similar in intensity and in the risk-aversion it has created in the markets. It must explain why China's growth has decelerated so acutely and also India's. It tells us that it is global factors that are primarily responsible for India's economy running into rough weather not coalition politics, lack of leadership, corruption, assembly elections or any of the things we have been hearing about. *
> 
> Unfortunately, it's not just commentators who don't get it but rating agencies and a section of the business community. What the latter think does matter. Rating agencies impact the flow of capital into the country and the costs of borrowing. Animal spirits are everything in an economy and businessmen's prophecies of doom tend to be self-fulfilling.
> 
> S&P warned recently that India faces a downgrade in its rating if it does not get its policy act together. It had changed the outlook from 'stable' to 'negative' in April. Now another rating agency, Fitch, has followed suit and the reasons it has cited are almost the same as those advanced by S&P.
> 
> S&P has sought to articulate its case for a potential downgrade in a report tiled, Will India be the first BRIC fallen angel? A credit downgrade reflects increased possibility of default on debt. *Where a nation's debt is overwhelmingly in domestic currency, the chances of default are lower because government can easily inflate its way out of high debt. It is high external debt that is cause of concern. India's external debt to GDP ratio of 3.4% must be amongst the lowest in the world. Does S&P believe that, in the absence of reforms, the probability of India's defaulting on foreign debt will rise? *



S&P, India Inc overdoing gloom on economy? - The Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

China's growth target = 7.5%... China's actual growth = 8.1%

India's growth target = 9.5%... India's actual growth = 5.3%

Enough said.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

Chinese-Dragon said:


> China's growth target = 7.5%... China's actual growth = 8.1%
> 
> India's growth target = 9.5%... India's actual growth = 5.3%
> 
> Enough said.



Who targeted 9.5% for India??!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

^^^ India's growth target has been revised , this year Indian is aiming for around 7.5 % . Anyway , what does China have to do with this thread ?

Always compare yourself with someone who is doing better not worse .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Abingdonboy said:


> Who targeted 9.5% for India??!!!



The Indian government. 



> *It was only last summer that the Indian government forecast that the economy would grow at an annual rate of 9.0% to 9.5% for the next half-decade. So it came as a shock Thursday when new data revealed the economy slowed to a 5.3% annual clip in the January-March quarter.*



Review & Outlook: India Fades - Wall Street Journal

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Chinese-Dragon said:


> The Indian government.
> 
> 
> 
> Review & Outlook: India Fades - Wall Street Journal



Yes that was in *Summer 2011* and based on info at the time this forecast was accurate- no one saw this Eurozone crisis hitting as hard as it had. Revised figures BASED ON CURRENT data are obviously much lower! I'm sure if we went back a year ago Chinese government would have different figures!



*EPIC FAIL!*


TROLL!!


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Chinese-Dragon said:


> The Indian government.
> 
> 
> 
> Review & Outlook: India Fades - Wall Street Journal



 Chini doesn't understand the meaning of 'last summer' 

Last summer India was growing at over 8 % , Last summer there was no major Euro crisis , hence the govt. was aiming for 9.5 %. But after the slow growth in 2011 and the Euro crisis , the latest aim for 2012 is for 7.5 % . Keep yourself updated and quit trolling . Do your position some justice.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Abingdonboy said:


> Yes that was in *Summer 2011* and based on info at the time this forecast was accurate- no one saw this Eurozone crisis hitting as hard as it had. Revised figures BASED ON CURRENT data are obviously much lower! I'm sure if we went back a year ago Chinese government would have different figures!



This.... was "accurate"? 



> *It was only last summer that the Indian government forecast that the economy would grow at an annual rate of 9.0% to 9.5% for the next half-decade. So it came as a shock Thursday when new data revealed the economy slowed to a 5.3% annual clip in the January-March quarter.*



Review & Outlook: India Fades - Wall Street Journal

-------------------------

Sounds more like a fairytale that has spun out of control.

Indian economy is in stagflation: Moody - The Hindu

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Chinese-Dragon said:


> *This.... was "accurate"? *
> 
> Review & Outlook: India Fades - Wall Street Journal
> 
> -------------------------
> 
> Sounds more like a fairytale that has spun out of control.
> 
> Indian economy is in stagflation: Moody - The Hindu



For the period when the estimation was made it wasn't very difficult to achieve . No one knew the current difficulties in Indian and euro economy would arise . You need to work on your comprehension skills a little more just like you have mastered your trolling skills already .


----------



## laman12345

kkacer said:


> * India inflation jumps to 10.36% in May*
> 
> Jun 18, 2012
> 
> NEW DELHI: Vegetable prices recorded the maximum spurt in prices, up 26.59%, followed by edible oils 18.21% and milk products 13.74% in May, year-on-year basis. Prices of egg, fish and meat shot up 10.50%.
> 
> Prices of egg, fish and meat shot up 10.50%, while non-alcoholic beverages became costlier 9.44%.
> 
> Inflation rates for rural and urban areas were 9.57% and 11.52% respectively in May.
> 
> Retail inflation up to 10.36% in May
> 
> the inflation of India out of control?!


 Vegetable prices recorded the maximum spurt in prices, up 26.59% .....so sad for India people


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Abingdonboy said:


> Revised figures BASED ON CURRENT data are obviously much lower! I'm sure if we went back a year ago Chinese government would have different figures!



No, our growth targets are always set low. We set the target low, and aim high (the opposite of India).

Anyway, you guys are overseas Indians, you should be delighted that the Rupee is collapsing. It hit yet another all-time low today.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## India defense

laman12345 said:


> Vegetable prices recorded the maximum spurt in prices, up 26.59% .....so sad for India people



Still lot cheaper thank HK market


----------



## laman12345

Chinese-Dragon said:


> No, our growth targets are always set low. We set the target low, and aim high (the opposite of India).
> 
> Anyway, you guys are overseas Indians, you should be delighted that the Rupee is collapsing. It hit yet another all-time low today.


 56.945 at late night

USD to INR Exchange Rate - Bloomberg



India defense said:


> Still lot cheaper thank HK market


 no, more expensive than hk. and also hk people income is x 30 times higher than indians ($46502 per capita).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## farhan_9909

scorpionx said:


> No darling, the salary also to be increased at a rate *highest in the Asia Pacific*.So dont worry, we will not eat u
> 
> Indian employees to get 11.9% salary hike in 2012: Survey | Day & Night News


 

20% salaries increased in pak


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

farhan_9909 said:


> 20% salaries increased in pak



Post the link. The link scorpion has posted says India's Hike is Highest in Asia Pacific


----------



## farhan_9909

tribune.com.pk/story/387323/budget-2012-13-live-updates/


increased in.every single province
just google it

20%

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

farhan_9909 said:


> tribune.com.pk/story/387323/budget-2012-13-live-updates/
> 
> 
> increased in.every single province
> just google it
> 
> 20%



It says in the article from the link:

*Salaries of government employees have also been increased by 20%*.

We are talking about private sector salaries. India had highest salary hike in 2011

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

farhan_9909 said:


> tribune.com.pk/story/387323/budget-2012-13-live-updates/
> 
> 
> increased in.every single province
> just google it
> 
> 20%



Refer to IndoCarib's response


----------



## kkacer

* Rupee will drop to $57 today*

*$58 next week*

*$60 in July *

*$65 in August*

*Rupee was 44 in August last year, it means Rupee drops almost 50% in one year... Very Very Terrible !*

*Rupee was 44 in August last year, it means Rupee drops almost 50% in one year... Very Very Terrible !*

*Rupee was 44 in August last year, it means Rupee drops almost 50% in one year... Very Very Terrible !*


----------



## kkacer

so sorry to tell you a very bad news

*11:20 am*

*Rupee hits new record low at $57.012 today!!*

USD INR Chart | Dollar Indian Rupee Real Time Chart


----------



## Koovie

SinoChallenger said:


> That's crazy. Vegetable prices shot up 30%. *Pushing indians toward cannibalism*.



Wasnt there a thread on PDF if Sinochallenger is actually mentally challenged  ??


----------



## Zeeshan360

^.^ Pakistanis are more concerned about falling rupee than the acute power shortage in their own country .

It's sad to see NRPs and NRIs fighting on the forum but the real problems are faced by the localites

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IndoCarib

Our forecast for the end of this year is that we believe that the Indian economy will benefit from decline in energy commodity prices, interest cuts and weaker rupee which makes Indian manufacturing and software services more competitive.

For investments, India still a hot destination: JP Morgan - CNBC-TV18 -

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Yet, despite the economic malaise and current political paralysis, Indias long term prospects are undiminished.

The fundamentals that have underpinned over 7 percent average growth during the past decade are still intact. For an economy roughly the size of Canadas, 6.5 percent growth expected this year isnt shabby.

Democracy is one of Indias greatest strengths. For a country of Indias size and diversity, it is the only feasible system of government. Indian democracy is slow moving and uneven, but it expresses the popular will and therefore mitigates political risk. To paraphrase Churchill, it may not be perfect, but it is the best system available.

India is also the worlds largest federation. Its 29 states have considerable autonomy in economic matters which explains why some are more business friendly, and consequently faster growing, than others. This disparity together with an increasing willingness to vote across caste and religious lines has resulted in the ouster of some non-performing state administrations and improved the performance of others. Formerly backward states such as Bihar and Orissa now exceed the national growth rate.


India's slowing growth not a worry in the long run | CanadianBusiness.com

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

India's forex reserves rose by $2 billion in the week to June 15: RBI - The Times of India

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*India has overtaken the United States of America (USA) to become Nigeria's major export trading partner, according to the First Quarter 2012 Trade Statistics released by the National Bureau of Statistics (NBS).*

It came as the Indian government yesterday expressed interest in higher volumes of term contracts of crude oil supplies with the Nigerian National Petroleum Corporation (NNPC).

The NBS report, which put the total value of the nation's exports in Q1 2012 at about N4.9 trillion, showed that total value of exports to India reached N688.5 billion compared to N607.7 billion credited to the US in the period under review.

The US was trailed by the Netherlands with N482.1 billion followed by Spain with N390.4 billion and Brazil which recorded N328.9 billion.

The relegation of the US to the second position is seen as a major development for Nigeria and India trade relations given that the US had remained the former's biggest trading partner since 1964.

allAfrica.com: Nigeria: India Displaces U.S. as Nigeria's Major Trading Partner

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## India defense

kkacer said:


> * Rupee will drop to $57 today*
> 
> *$58 next week*
> 
> *$60 in July *
> 
> *$65 in August*
> 
> *Rupee was 44 in August last year, it means Rupee drops almost 50% in one year... Very Very Terrible !*
> 
> *Rupee was 44 in August last year, it means Rupee drops almost 50% in one year... Very Very Terrible !*
> 
> *Rupee was 44 in August last year, it means Rupee drops almost 50% in one year... Very Very Terrible !*



Are you saying Rs 1 = $57 
High IQ Chinese

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

*India more enthusiastic on buyouts than China*

*A sagging economy has not affected Indian companies&#8217; appetite for acquisitions, if findings in the report on international merger and acquistions by Grant Thornton are any indication.*

*Among the BRIC nations, only companies in India and China have shown real enthusiasm to expand overseas, the report says. As much as 29 percent of Indian companies surveyed by the consultancy were enthusiastic about making acquisitions overseas, while in China the figure was 26 percent, the report said. Brazil and Raussia are the other nations in the group*

Good news: India more enthusiastic on buyouts than China | Firstpost

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

*Deadbeat corporate borrowers? Not in India
*

(Reuters) - Lenders to Hotel Leela (HTLE.NS), a 5-star chain that is *more than two months behind in payments on $700 million of debt,* are likely to bite the bullet and amend the loan terms rather than declare it in default, say bankers involved in the talks.

Restructuring corporate loans - allowing banks to dilute payment terms without classifying loans as bad - is on the rise in Asia's third-largest economy, providing a lifeline to borrowers struggling in a sharp economic slowdown, but piling more stress on bank balance sheets.

*Hidden weaknesses in bank balance sheets are a greater risk as Indian banks' reserve coverage ratio - the buffer a bank has to set off against loan losses - is among the lowest in Asia.*

*Officially, 3 percent of loans in India are bad. Including restructured or "impaired" loans, for which banks don't have to set aside heavy provisions in case of default, the figure is about 7 percent, according to analysts.

The reality is worse,* say some bankers and industry experts, who say many loans are restructured outside official channels, with some banks and borrowers taking advantage of harder-to-track "evergreening" of loans to avoid declaring default. Under evergreening, banks provide additional loans to stressed borrowers, often indirectly, to enable them to repay existing loans. That can keep a loan from going sour, but it ratchets up a bank's exposure to a troubled credit.

It's estimated that *at least a tenth of loans to the real estate sector - where restructuring rules are stringent* - are stressed, as against the 3-4 percent cited by banks, said Amit Goenka, head of capital markets at UK-based Knight Frank.

There's *a certain amount of under-reporting arising out of evergreening of loans,* which can never be precisely derived, said A.S.V. Krishnan, banking analyst at Mumbai brokerage Ambit Capital.

*Lenders are also staring at the prospect of more bad loans as the economy shudders.* Standard & Poor's has warned that *India could become the first of the BRIC economies to lose its investment-grade status on slowing growth and political roadblocks to economic policymaking.
*

*In the year to end-March, Indian banks sought to restructure a record $12 billion in corporate loans through the Corporate Debt Restructuring Cell *(CDR), an RBI-approved consortium of lenders - an increase of 156 percent on the year before. And *that excludes billions of dollars in loans restructured outside the official channel, including $4 billion of Air India debt and about $5.5 billion of loans at loss-making state electricity boards.*
Going to CDR has almost become fashionable these days. Borrowers are exploiting the CDR mechanism without exhausting other genuine avenues of redressing their problems around over-leverage, Ambit's Krishnan said.

The recent surge in loan restructuring may just be putting off the inevitable, though. Ratings agency CRISIL expects new loan restructuring over fiscal year 2012 and 2013 to hit $36 billion, and analysts warn that *25-50 percent of such loans are likely to turn bad and hit banks' profitability*. Fresh restructuring of loans in the year to March 2011 was negligible.

Restructuring helps the company sometimes, but if you step back and see it leads to 'evergreening' of loans which can cause problems going forward, said Vikram Bajaj, director at Renaissance Capital Advisors, which advises companies on debt restructuring. "Basically, what you're doing is taking a call that the borrower may come out of the situation and you're giving him more money, but the odds, in most cases, are against it. *Kingfisher Airlines is the biggest example of that.*"

*In the best-known recent example of a restructured loan turning sour, liquor baron Vijay Mallya's Kingfisher Airlines(KING.NS) defaulted to most banks on a $1.4 billion loan.*

*PERILOUS PRACTICE
*

Bankers defend the practice of restructuring loans, which typically entails extending tenure on the loan, easing interest rates or even converting debt into equity.

Actively restructuring loans has helped us in controlling slippage, said Pratip Chaudhuri, chairman of State Bank of India, the country's biggest lender. "We have to live with high restructurings now and look for recoveries tomorrow."

*The problem is that many such loans are never recovered and turn non-performing, adding to the challenge of collecting on bad loans in a country where there is no bankruptcy law - the absence of which makes banks more inclined to help borrowers rather than declare a loan to be in default and receive nothing.*

At SBI, *43 percent of loans restructured in the year to March 2010 were declared non-performing within two years, said Soundara Kumar, a deputy managing director at the bank.
Central Bank of India, a mid-sized state lender, learned the hard way how quickly a restructured loan can go bad*. In November,* it agreed to restructure an $80 million loan to steelmaker Electrotherm, which was having difficulty with an order for a client in Tanzania.* Within months of giving a breather to a long-time customer, Central Bank downgraded the loan to non-performing, and was the only listed bank to report a net loss for the March quarter. They weren't able to execute the order. So they asked us to restructure the loan, and, in the March quarter, the account slipped. It happened very quickly, said a senior executive at Central Bank of India, who did not want to be identified.

*Another state-run lender, UCO Bank, ended its ties with Electrotherm when the steelmaker failed to make timely payments even when it was able to, a bank official told Reuters.* Electrotherm did not pay us the dues even when they had the liquidity and were still making profits, said UCO Bank Chairman Arun Kaul. UCO has classified the account as non performing and is in the process of recovering the loan, he said. Electrotherm's investor relations officers could not be reached for a comment for this article.

I*n another case, lenders including SBI, Power Finance Corp and Rural Electrification Corp (RURL.NS) restructured loans to a hydropower project, which was mired in environmental clearances. The account turned bad within two years of being restructured, said a senior bank executive involved with the loan.*

*Morgan Stanley expects "impaired loans" - bad and restructured loans put together - for all Indian banks to double to 10 percent of total debt within 18 months.*

Although the Reserve Bank of India is concerned about banks' rising bad loans, it does not see a risk due to aggressive debt restructuring. "I believe banks are doing it with understanding, with discretion," said RBI Deputy Governor K.C. Chakrabarty. "If they are not doing, we need to pull them up."

*EVERGREENING
*
While restructuring is allowed by the RBI, the murkier "evergreening" of loans is frowned upon. *Several bankers said it is widespread,* but declined to give details.

The practice is said to be particularly common in commercial real estate, where tougher restructuring guidelines require banks to classify a loan as non-performing and set aside more funds as provisions - effectively removing any official middle ground between a performing loan and a default.
Banks have been working actively to avoid such provisioning and classification, said Knight Frank's Goenka. "Real estate provisioning is seen adversely by the regulator and pushes up the cost of lending. This may have led to some evergreening-like measures within the financial institutions."
Hotel Leela, which borrowed heavily for projects in Delhi and Chennai and recently sold a property to raise money, is seeking additional bank loans to pay its debt, said two sources directly involved in the restructuring.

One of its lenders, Syndicate Bank (SBNK.NS), wants Leela's controlling shareholder to put in another 3-4 billion rupees in equity from the sale of a hotel in Kerala before it agrees to restructure the loan, a stance most of its lenders support, said an executive at another bank who has loans to Leela and is involved in the discussions.

Hotel Leela Vice Chairman Vivek Nair did not respond to several calls from Reuters seeking comment for this article.

*Leela is asking for about 600 crore more (6 billion rupees). Banks aren't willing to give as they want this to pay off some debt.* That's evergreening. Banks want promoters to get more contribution, equity upfront, said another lender, who asked not to be named given the sensitivity of the matter

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

IndoCarib said:


> Our forecast for the end of this year is that we believe that the Indian economy will benefit from decline in *energy commodity prices, interest cuts and weaker rupee* which makes Indian manufacturing and software services more competitive.
> 
> For investments, India still a hot destination: JP Morgan - CNBC-TV18 -



oil prices will not go down if the war @Syria / Iran breaks out!
RBI refused to cut rate
Weakening rupees may help some but damage others like auto, telecommunication, oil companies
so jp morgan's evaluation is half baked. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



> Yet, despite the economic malaise and current political paralysis, India&#8217;s long term prospects are undiminished.
> 
> The fundamentals that have underpinned over 7 percent average growth during the past decade are still intact. For an economy roughly the size of Canada&#8217;s, 6.5 percent growth expected this year isn&#8217;t shabby.
> 
> Democracy is one of India&#8217;s greatest strengths. For a country of India&#8217;s size and diversity, it is the only feasible system of government. Indian democracy is slow moving and uneven, but it expresses the popular will and therefore mitigates political risk. To paraphrase Churchill, &#8220;it may not be perfect, but it is the best system available&#8221;.
> 
> India is also the world&#8217;s largest federation. Its 29 states have considerable autonomy in economic matters which explains why some are more business friendly, and consequently faster growing, than others. This disparity together with an increasing willingness to vote across caste and religious lines has resulted in the ouster of some non-performing state administrations and improved the performance of others. Formerly backward states such as Bihar and Orissa now exceed the national growth rate.
> 
> 
> India's slowing growth not a worry in the long run | CanadianBusiness.com



the writer is a bussinessman who gets paid by promoting Can-india business. He is literally a salesman for indian products. Nothing is wrong in india even if he knows it is a fake democracy!




> India's forex reserves rose by $2 billion in the week to June 15: RBI - The Times of India



RBI has dished out $5.4 billion against the rupee landslide. another $10 billion is pledged by M Singh to IMF. you'll have $140 billion shot term liabilities due in a year. 



> *India has overtaken the United States of America (USA) to become Nigeria's major export trading partner, according to the First Quarter 2012 Trade Statistics released by the National Bureau of Statistics (NBS).*
> 
> It came as the Indian government yesterday expressed interest in higher volumes of term contracts of crude oil supplies with the Nigerian National Petroleum Corporation (NNPC).
> 
> The NBS report, which put the total value of the nation's exports in Q1 2012 at about N4.9 trillion, showed that total value of exports to India reached N688.5 billion compared to N607.7 billion credited to the US in the period under review.
> 
> The US was trailed by the Netherlands with N482.1 billion followed by Spain with N390.4 billion and Brazil which recorded N328.9 billion.
> 
> The relegation of the US to the second position is seen as a major development for Nigeria and India trade relations given that the US had remained the former's biggest trading partner since 1964.
> 
> allAfrica.com: Nigeria: India Displaces U.S. as Nigeria's Major Trading Partner



Nigeria exports to india. more outflow of us dollars and further pressure on the sliding rupees

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

^^^^
@shutler

Keep your expert comments to yourself. It may fool that half brained kkracer, not us ! In the mean time look for articles to post in red highlights


----------



## shuttler

IndoCarib said:


> *India more enthusiastic on buyouts than China*
> 
> *A sagging economy has not affected Indian companies&#8217; appetite for acquisitions, if findings in the report on international merger and acquistions by Grant Thornton are any indication.*
> 
> *Among the BRIC nations, only companies in India and China have shown real enthusiasm to expand overseas, the report says. As much as 29 percent of Indian companies surveyed by the consultancy were enthusiastic about making acquisitions overseas, while in China the figure was 26 percent, the report said. Brazil and Raussia are the other nations in the group*
> 
> Good news: India more enthusiastic on buyouts than China | Firstpost



outward acquisition only weakens the rupees further!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SinoChallenger

kkacer said:


> so sorry to tell you a very bad news
> 
> *11:20 am*
> 
> *Rupee hits new record low at $57.012 today!!*
> 
> USD INR Chart | Dollar Indian Rupee Real Time Chart


indian rupee drops by 1 every week. So within one year it will be at 100 rupees to the dollar. Basically india is flat out of petro -- tank gone to zero and can't afford any more.


----------



## shuttler

IndoCarib said:


> ^^^^
> @shutler
> 
> Keep your expert comments to yourself. It may fool that half brained kkracer, not us ! In the mean time look for articles to post in red highlights



you guys are fooling yourselves!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## India defense

SinoChallenger said:


> indian rupee drops by 1 every week. So within one year it will be at 100 rupees to the dollar. Basically india is flat out of petro -- tank gone to zero and can't afford any more.



Yes... and that rate Rupee will be near to 1000 in next 10-15 years.....


----------



## IndoCarib

shuttler said:


> you guys are fooling yourselves!



whatever !


----------



## KRAIT

Chinese posters, all indian member know about falling rupee...you don't have to tell us. We follow news about our economy, you don't have to tell us, our indian brothers will do on your behalf. Just leave this thread of *INDIAN ECONOMY* for *INDIANS*.....Lets us live in dreamworld, we don't want to ace reality atleast from you.


----------



## India defense

Specially for Chinese...They are more interested in Indian economy...than Indians
India's forex reserves rose by $2 billion in the week to June 15: RBI - The Times of India


----------



## shuttler

KRAIT said:


> Chinese posters, all indian member know about falling rupee...you don't have to tell us. We follow news about our economy, you don't have to tell us, our indian brothers will do on your behalf. Just leave this thread of *INDIAN ECONOMY* for *INDIANS*.....Lets us live in dreamworld, we don't want to ace reality atleast from you.



nah! pdf is an international forum not restricted to members of any nationality. a falling rupee is the result of the action or non action of economic policies and its strength is also a reflection of interaction of india's economy with another country



India defense said:


> Specially for Chinese...They are more interested in Indian economy...than Indians
> India's forex reserves rose by $2 billion in the week to June 15: RBI - The Times of India



have you read IndoCarib's posting before you and my reply?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## India defense

shuttler said:


> nah! pdf is an international forum not restricted to members of any nationality. a falling rupee is the result of the action or non action of economic policies and its strength is also a reflection of interaction of india's economy with another country
> 
> 
> 
> have you read IndoCarb's posting before you and my reply?



Everybody knows ..who is fooling around here


----------



## shuttler

India defense said:


> Everybody knows ..who is fooling around here



my posting @3033 reuters article not only highlighted the grave circumstances and risk exposure of indian banks ballooning non performing loans, it also mentioned " *there is no bankruptcy laws in india*" I cant imagine india this primitive! that is why people are shunned from investing in india on top of other investment concerns!

in particular concern are some state own corporations like Air india! it is a black hole absorbing tax payers money for its ill-fated operation. Its debts mounting. Routes are shrinking. Losses are increasing. Pilots and staff are on strike! Isnt that ominous? and other airliners in great operation troubles! 

what have you eaten? fire crackers?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Rupee plunges to lifetime low of 57.37, may even breach 58 soon - The Times of India

The Indian Rupee hits yet ANOTHER life-time low today. 

It seems that the Rupee hits another all-time low every single day!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IndoCarib

shuttler said:


> my posting @3033 reuters article not only highlighted the grave circumstances and risk exposure of indian banks ballooning non performing loans, it also mentioned " *there is no bankruptcy laws in india**" I cant imagine india this primitive! that is why people are shunned from investing in india on top of other investment concerns!*
> 
> in particular concern are some state own corporations like Air india! it is a black hole absorbing tax payers money for its ill-fated operation. Its debts mounting. Routes are shrinking. Losses are increasing. Pilots and staff are on strike! Isnt that ominous? and other airliners in great operation troubles!
> 
> what have you eaten? fire crackers?



your knowledge of your own country is so limited, let alone India. Did you know that even china brought in a bankruptcy law only in 2007 ? That makes India 5 years more primitive than china.

Please no more of your inane comments. It only reveals your real IQ. Stick to posting articles with red highlights


----------



## lem34

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Rupee plunges to lifetime low of 57.37, may even breach 58 soon - The Times of India
> 
> The Indian Rupee hits yet ANOTHER life-time low today.
> 
> It seems that the Rupee hits another all-time low every single day!



Where will this end. How will India pay for jets?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## India defense

Aryan_B said:


> Where will this end. How will India pay for jets?



We will beg for money to rich country called Pakistan


----------



## danger007

kkacer said:


> he just tell the truth. bad news or good news face the fact




what happend to your high iq..... I guess you don't know what i meant there............ please all of you guys go home..... atleast once........
so much frustration this chini's have......... struggles in economy is common..... when India facing problems.... these fellows feeling so much happy..... lol i forget they don't know what is moral values.......


----------



## shuttler

IndoCarib said:


> your knowledge of your own country is so limited, let alone India. Did you know that even china brought in a bankruptcy only in 2007 ? That makes India 5 years more primitive than china.
> 
> Please no more of your inane comments. It only reveals your real IQ



there is a set of bankruptcy laws in China! 
according to reuters report there is non in india period

in addition all the the biggest corporations are listed in HKSE which has a competent set of laws to protect investors employees and creditors! It further strengthens stakeholders confidence!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## StingRoy

Aryan_B said:


> Where will this end. How will India pay for jets?



We will eat grass... but we will buy jets... yes yes yes.. and moar weapons too...


----------



## yoku

shuttler said:


> there is a set of bankruptcy laws in China!
> according to reuters report there is non in india period
> 
> in addition all the the biggest corporations are listed in HKSE which has a competent set of laws to protect investors employees and creditors! It further strengthens stakeholders confidence!



Actually Bankruptcy laws are NOT exactly to prevent Bankruptcy. They are there for what to do in the face of a Possible Bankruptcy. I do not know the particular case of CPC laws in China. But debt ceiling, who to sell the debt to, what assets can the state use in the case of Bankruptcy etc., are laid down in the so called Bankruptcy law. Other laws can lay down the same provisions implicitly in the countries where a Bankruptcy law doesn't exist.


----------



## IndoCarib

shuttler said:


> *there is a set of bankruptcy laws in China! *
> according to reuters report there is non in india period
> 
> in addition all the the biggest corporations are listed in HKSE which has a competent set of laws to protect investors employees and creditors! It further strengthens stakeholders confidence!



Here is china's law. 

Chinese Law | China: The Enterprise Bankruptcy Law of the People's Republic of China

In India there are many individual bankruptcy laws just like china had before 2007.


----------



## yoku

StingRoy said:


> We will eat grass... but we will buy jets... yes yes yes.. and moar weapons too...



we ll eat grass but we ll make the BOMB!



Aryan_B said:


> Where will this end. How will India pay for jets?



We ll Pay in *dollars*, which we intent to buy after the stabilization of EU or will pay in Euros. In the worst Possible scenario Franc should the Euro go obsolete by the time.


----------



## shuttler

Aryan_B said:


> Where will this end. How will India pay for jets?



this is a very good question. 

all indian's commercial and military puchases will have trouble honouring their payments to the manufacturers unless the delivery of planes and loans are allowed to be delayed, payment schedules restructured or indians allow their planes or other assets collateralized

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lem34

India defense said:


> We will beg for money to rich country called Pakistan



What i do not understand is how when there is so much poverty in India how come India has or is giving billions of dollars so Europeans can have a life style that is just a dream for 95% Indians in India???? What is that all about???



StingRoy said:


> We will eat grass... but we will buy jets... yes yes yes.. and moar weapons too...



What about when the grass runs out?



shuttler said:


> this is a very good question.
> 
> all indian's commercial and military puchases will have trouble honouring their payments to the manufacturers unless the delivery of planes and loans are allowed to be delayed, payment schedules restructured!



But if the planes are delayed they might be obsolete by the time they are delivered after all China's defense is already way ahead of India?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## yoku

Aryan_B said:


> What i do not understand is how when there is so much poverty in India how come India has or is giving billions of dollars so Europeans can have a life style that is just a dream for 95% Indians in India???? What is that all about???



You have to have the knowledge/experience of 
1. Political Economy, Development Economics and Basics of World Economy 
2. The experience of running an Economy which is the life line of 1200 Million Individuals.

I am not surprised you don't understand.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

*A base case scenario* will be one if concerns in Greece and Spain subside temporarily (bond yields taking some breather) and implementations of bailout packages will lead to mild recovery in the second half of FY13. *India&#8217;s GDP growth will remain around 6.5% in the current fiscal with services growth moderating to 8.1% in FY12 from 8.9% in FY11 as slackening demand weighs on software outsourcing*. Slower growth will be seen in hotels, trade and transport sector due to moderation in private consumption.
*
Under the adverse case scenario* &#8211; *If the Euro zone remains intact, but its economy shrinks by 1%, than India&#8217;s GDP growth could to slip to 5.8% in FY13.* The industrial growth will sink to 3.5% from 3.4% in FY12 as external demand continues to slacken. Manufacturing growth will remain unchanged at 2.5% in FY13 and services sector will moderate to 7.5% from 8.9% in FY12. Portfolio and FDI inflows will take a beating due to liquidity squeeze leading to repayment pressure on Indian corporates because of deleveraging.

*Under the worst-case scenario* &#8211; *If Greece were to exit from the Euro zone in next 3-4 month, India&#8217;s GDP growth will slip to 5%.* Manufacturing activity will see a severe blow as deleveraging gathers steam. Portfolio and FDI inflows will plunge to levels seen in 2008-09 when aggressive deleveraging by US banks led to a 28% decline in foreign claims from 2009-10. Growth in services sector will drop to 5.6% in FY13 and fiscal deficit will widen to 6.3% from 5.8% in FY12 due to government stimulus to prop up the economy.

Impact on India if Euro zone breaks apart - Money Matters - livemint.com

*Worst case scenario is not going to happen bcoz Greece is unlikely to exit from the Euro zone in 2012 after the outcome of the recent elections*


----------



## Sergi

yoku said:


> You have to have the knowledge/experience of
> 1. Political Economy, Development Economics and Basics of World Economy
> 2. The experience of running an Economy which is the life line of 1200 Million Individuals.
> 
> *I am not surprised you don't understand*.


And you should not be. He is ELITE troll better know as Troll_B. don't waiste your time on him 



shuttler said:


> this is a very good question.
> 
> all indian's commercial and military puchases will have trouble honouring their payments to the manufacturers unless the delivery of planes and loans are allowed to be delayed, payment schedules restructured or indians allow their planes or other assets collateralized


If you don't know or don't wana know India give IMF $ 10Bn for EU crisis  ( China 43 Bn ) so is it hard for you to understand that it can used to pay the jets  so much for you IQ

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shuttler

Aryan_B said:


> What i do not understand is how when there is so much poverty in India how come India has or is giving *billions of dollars* so Europeans can have a life style that is just a dream for 95% Indians in India???? What is that all about???



I think it is a bad move of india to pledge its share of $10 billion @IMF during their looming financial crisis. IMF needs the money urgently due to PIIGs financial chaos! 





> What about when the grass runs out?



when the river (reserve) dries up





> But if the planes are delayed they might be obsolete by the time they are delivered after all China's defense is already way ahead of India?



that is an indian obsession that wont easily go away. 
they may have a lease and option to buy clause in their contracts so the liquidity pressure may be relieved a bit. Just like the leasing of the Russian submarine model!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Koovie

Aryan_B said:


> What i do not understand is how when there is so much poverty in India how come India has or is giving billions of dollars so Europeans can have a life style that is just a dream for 95% Indians in India???? What is that all about???


Do you even have any idea about economics?? But I wont blame you since your country plays such an insignificant role in the world economy  in case you are not a so called british asian.
95 % are poor? the only thing that is poor here seems to be your knowledge about economics and India.........


----------



## Sergi

shuttler said:


> I think it is a bad move of india to pledge its share of $10 billion @IMF during their looming financial crisis. IMF needs the money urgently due to PIIGs financial chaos!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when the river (reserves) dries up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that is an indian obsession that wont easily go away.
> they may have a lease and option to buy clause in their contracts so the liquidity pressure may be relieved a bit. Just like the leasing of the Russian submarine model!


Well only obsess people here are Chinis Mr. Shutter  if you don't know or as your high IQ don't want to know nuclear submarines can't be sold to other nations. They can only be leased  again so much for you small brain


----------



## shuttler

Sergi said:


> And you should not be. He is ELITE troll better know as Troll_B. don't waiste your time on him



Mr Aryan_B is thousands of miles better than 99% indian trolls on board. you miss a lot of his wisdom, too bad!




> If you don't know or don't wana know India give IMF $ 10Bn for EU crisis  ( China 43 Bn ) so is it hard for you to understand that it can used to pay the jets  so much for you IQ



that is really incredible to relieve a third party debt problems while you are having one massive crisis behind your doors. As for the ultilization of the pledged money for settlement of the bills. The money will be paid to IMF's account. While the manufacturers have their own separate accounts operating independently of IMF. the two accounts wont mix with each other. also the money in IMF will be used to bail out Greece and Spain, may be Italy. What's that to do with Dessault France or Airbus or Boeing?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## danger007

Sergi said:


> And you should not be. He is ELITE troll better know as Troll_B. don't waiste your time on him
> 
> 
> If you don't know or don't wana know India give IMF $ 10Bn for EU crisis  ( China 43 Bn ) so is it hard for you to understand that it can used to pay the jets  so much for you IQ



Bro you are in defence forum of pakistan...... are you expecting any thing better........ lolz.... actually those who can troll against India and who can spit venom against India will become elite members,think tank, premium members..... actually their govn should provide medals to this warrior's.................

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shuttler

Sergi said:


> Well only obsess people here are Chinis Mr. Shutter  if you don't know or as your high IQ don't want to know nuclear submarines can't be sold to other nations. They can only be leased  again so much for you small brain



where do I mention the "transfer of title of ownership" in my comments? you below standard iq!


----------



## Abingdonboy

Aryan_B said:


> What i do not understand is how when there is so much poverty in India how come India has or is giving billions of dollars so Europeans can have a life style that is just a dream for 95% Indians in India???? What is that all about???
> 
> 
> 
> What about when the grass runs out?
> 
> 
> 
> But if the planes are delayed they might be obsolete by the time they are delivered after all China's defense is already way ahead of India?



Hey man, I understand- things aren't going so well in Pakistan so you lash out at India because of their success. I just think your anger is misplaced and destrictive- you very rarely add constructive comments where India is concered.


----------



## Sergi

Double post. Self del

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sergi

shuttler said:


> Mr Aryan_B is *thousands of miles better than 99% indian trolls on board*. you miss a lot of his wisdom, too bad!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that is really incredible to relieve a third party debt problems while you are having one massive crisis behind your doors. As for the ultilization of the pledged money for settlement of the bills. The money will be paid to IMF's account. While the manufacturers have their own separate accounts operating independently of IMF. the two accounts wont mix with each other. also the money in IMF will be used to bail out Greece and Spain, may be Italy. What's that to do with Dessault France or Airbus or Boeing?


Definatly I am following your wisdom right now  Mr Troll_B is too much for my appetite.  I am glad you see his wisdom  keep it with you always. My best wishes 

On second part , please consider not talking about economics. And stick to you regular hate India motto. You su@k in economics. And I though you were one of the knowledgeable Chinese member  I think its the effect of the Wisdom of Txxx_B  get over it


----------



## Sergi

shuttler said:


> where do I mention the "transfer of title of ownership" in my comments? you below standard iq!


Thank you for my assessment. I am glad I have below standard IQ  
I don't want Chinese standard IQ 
Read you own comment or do you want me to copy paste that for you, not a good thing for over standard IQ  is it ???


----------



## manojb

While we were bizy trolling, indian govt cleared almost $3bn worth defence acquisition..


----------



## kkacer

shuttler said:


> my posting @3033 reuters article not only highlighted the grave circumstances and risk exposure of indian banks ballooning non performing loans, it also mentioned " *there is no bankruptcy laws in india*" I cant imagine india this primitive! that is why people are shunned from investing in india on top of other investment concerns!
> 
> in particular concern are some state own corporations like Air india! it is a black hole absorbing tax payers money for its ill-fated operation. Its debts mounting. Routes are shrinking. Losses are increasing. Pilots and staff are on strike! Isnt that ominous? and other airliners in great operation troubles!
> 
> what have you eaten? fire crackers?


 there is no bankruptcy laws in india...omg i can't believe!!! game over 



shuttler said:


> I think it is a bad move of india to pledge its share of $10 billion @IMF during their looming financial crisis. IMF needs the money urgently due to PIIGs financial chaos!


 totally agree. let's wait for the good show big mouth india financial crisis - high debt, huge trade deficit, high inflation, high unemployment, high fiscal deficit, india debt ratio is worse than spain. rupee drops to new record low. i can't wait ..good show coming!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## laman12345

*India Monsoon delayed and turned weak, hyperinflation coming *

Jun 23, 2012

No rainfall for at least another 48 hours: because currents have lost steam after entering UP.

The rains have been 26 percent below average so far since the beginning of the season, delaying sowing of summer-sown crops like paddy, sugar cane, soybean and cotton in central and southern India.

"There is still time to cover it up, but further delay may lead to a drought-like situation. The next two weeks are very crucial."

*Rains are 'life' for about 55 percent of India's agricultural land which does not have irrigation.*

No rainfall for at least another 48 hours - Hindustan Times

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sergi

laman12345 said:


> *India Monsoon delayed and turned weak, hyperinflation coming *
> 
> Jun 23, 2012
> 
> No rainfall for at least another 48 hours: because currents have lost steam after entering UP.
> 
> The rains have been 26 percent below average so far since the beginning of the season, delaying sowing of summer-sown crops like paddy, sugar cane, soybean and cotton in central and southern India.
> 
> "There is still time to cover it up, but further delay may lead to a drought-like situation. The next two weeks are very crucial."
> 
> *Rains are 'life' for about 55 percent of India's agricultural land which does not have irrigation.*
> 
> No rainfall for at least another 48 hours - Hindustan Times



Oh my got no rain ??? What India will do ..... Oh my god ..... Oh my god ...Chinese have bankruptcy law but it's hard for their brains to understand Indian law ..... Oh my god oh my god you can't say anything against your own govt..... Oh my god you need 200 police to over power a blind lawyer for unlicensed practice ..... Oh my god ..... Oh my god ...... People are forcing power abortions oh my god ....... Oh my god ...... Ruling party can roll tanks all over they want oh my god oh my god..... Tanks run in middle of square ......oh my god oh my god ...... But poor Chinese don't have a right to say a word ...... Oh my god oh my dog oh god...
*So Chineses little brains are happy blessing India as they are fu@kedup in their own country *


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Sergi said:


> *So Chineses little brains are happy blessing India as they are fu@kedup in their own country *



Umm... we are not the ones about to get downgraded to "junk" status. 

This is not about us either:

BBC News - Is the India growth story over?


----------



## Sergi

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Umm... we are not the ones about to get downgraded to "junk" status.
> 
> This is not about us either:
> 
> BBC News - Is the India growth story over?


Hello imaginary creature 
Yes you aren't get downgraded to any status do you know why ??? 
You don't have any status in your own nation  you are just a resource. Expendable  too much to be proud of. 
Go ask the permission from POTIEL (polite ) beuro for your status request 
Plz read above complete post. Do you want a similar article on China by same source ???  I hope not


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Sergi said:


> Hello imaginary creature
> Yes you aren't get downgraded to any status do you know why ???
> You don't have any status in your own nation  you are just a resource. Expendable  too much to be proud of.
> Go ask the permission from POTIEL (polite ) beuro for your status request
> Plz read above complete post. Do you want a similar article on China by same source ???  I hope not



That is a lot of forced smiles. 

Here is the bottom line though:

- India has been downgraded by both S&P as well as Fitch, with warnings of further downgrades to come
- India's GDP growth has fallen to 5.3%
- The Indian Rupee is collapsing, and just hit several all-time lows in the past few days
- Investment into India is shrinking enormously
- India has the highest fiscal/budget/trade deficit in all the BRIC countries

- Jim O'Neill, the economist who invented the idea of BRIC, said that: "India is the most disappointing of all".
- Fareed Zakira, the most famous Indian-American (editor of Newsweek) said that "India should be replaced with Indonesia in BRIC".

None of these are Chinese sources. There is no conspiracy here, India is being downgraded to junk status by Western credit ratings agencies, not Chinese ones.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KRAIT

You are *true ambassador of China*....*COPY & PASTE*....All your posts are lines that you have already used.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

^^^ Don't worry buddy, the Chinese credit ratings agencies are still holding India at "Investment-grade" with a stable outlook. 

Oh wait... our Credit ratings agencies are just CPC propaganda. Hmm.

We'd better go back to S&P and Fitch then! They are much less biased, and more objective, right?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## laman12345

laman12345 said:


> *India Monsoon delayed and turned weak, hyperinflation coming *
> 
> Jun 23, 2012
> 
> No rainfall for at least another 48 hours: because currents have lost steam after entering UP.
> 
> The rains have been 26 percent below average so far since the beginning of the season, delaying sowing of summer-sown crops like paddy, sugar cane, soybean and cotton in central and southern India.
> 
> "There is still time to cover it up, but further delay may lead to a drought-like situation. The next two weeks are very crucial."
> 
> *Rains are 'life' for about 55 percent of India's agricultural land which does not have irrigation.*
> 
> No rainfall for at least another 48 hours - Hindustan Times


 inflation will be getting worse


----------



## Sergi

Chinese-Dragon said:


> That is a lot of forced smiles.
> 
> Here is the bottom line though:
> 
> - India has been downgraded by both S&P as well as Fitch, with warnings of further downgrades to come
> - India's GDP growth has fallen to 5.3%
> - The Indian Rupee is collapsing, and just hit several all-time lows in the past few days
> - Investment into India is shrinking enormously
> - India has the highest fiscal/budget/trade deficit in all the BRIC countries
> 
> - Jim O'Neill, the economist who invented the idea of BRIC, said that: "India is the most disappointing of all".
> - Fareed Zakira, the most famous Indian-American (editor of Newsweek) said that "India should be replaced with Indonesia in BRIC".
> 
> None of these are Chinese sources. There is no conspiracy here, India is being downgraded to junk status by Western credit ratings agencies, not Chinese ones.


You are absolutely right on LAST line. Chinese can't rate anyone or anything to JUNK status  ( it's this smile look nice  )
I already explain why. 
Ok you seems serious enough so I stop kkacer reply to you. 
1. Is India only country to be gowngraded ??? Need some clues here 
2. 5.3 ??? Back up your claim or its just your wish 
3. Wow collapsing ??? 10/12% devaluation is collaps is new for me. 
4. Investments shrink ??? Get life. Even China is investing in India. Investments reduce volume due to slow down. Investors didn't pull out funds from India to put in anywhere
5. Ok agree with fiscal budget  it will improve and disappoint you
6. Anybody in bricks have problem with India can kick out India or get the hell out of bricks. China cant do both. 
7. Are you sure Fareed Zakira is Indian ,??? :ad


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Sergi said:


> 5.3 ??? Back up your claim or its just your wish



Wow, you really don't follow the news do you?

Financial Times - India's GDP growth falls to 5.3%



Sergi said:


> 3. Wow collapsing ??? 10/12% devaluation is collaps is new for me.



Rupee plunges to lifetime low of 57.37, may even breach 58 soon - The Times of India

Rupee collapse, fiscal deficit threatening to be next big problem - Economic Times

-------------------------

And another one:

Indian economy is in stagflation: Moody's - The Hindu

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## laman12345

Rupee plunges over 30% in one year . 57.15 now. 43.87 last year 

43.87/13.15 = over 30%


----------



## angeldemon_007

RBI governor to make major announcement on Monday: FM

UPDATE 2-IKEA to enter India, invest 1.5 bln euros in stores | Reuters

India Speculates on Next Finance Minister - WSJ.com


US to enhance partnership with India's smaller cities: Geoffrey Pyatt - The Economic Times

Haryana to host World Economic Forum-India summit


India's slowing growth not a worry in the long run | CanadianBusiness.com

For investments, India still a hot destination: JP Morgan - CNBC-TV18 -

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

China factories in eighth month of contraction: PMI | Reuters

China's economy will bottom out this year: Experts - National Headlines | Examiner.com

*China's slowing deepens gloomy economic outlook&#8206;*

http://www.theaustralian.com.au/bus...economic-outlook/story-e6frg926-1226404824216

Shunning the Plastic: China's Middle Class Credit Card Conundrum - China Real Time Report - WSJ

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sergi

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Wow, you really don't follow the news do you?
> 
> Financial Times - India's GDP growth falls to 5.3%
> 
> 
> 
> Rupee plunges to lifetime low of 57.37, may even breach 58 soon - The Times of India
> 
> Rupee collapse, fiscal deficit threatening to be next big problem - Economic Times
> 
> -------------------------
> 
> And another one:
> 
> Indian economy is in stagflation: Moody's - The Hindu


1. Since when Quartely growth rate become Anual GDP rate ??? 
2. You are comparing best with worst rate. Average currency exchange rate wrt $ is 48/52 Rs/$
So consider 50Rs average. Evenif it goes to 58. It will be 16%. Simple calculation isn't it ??? 
3. Collapse is something you need to check defination  decreasing exchange rate will create problem if unchecked and give you ....  you know. But it won't be like that. Anyways - national economy is measure on FY and not on 3/4 month results. So I suggest you should Waite 
4. No body is denying inflation. Every economy has inflations. Like china isn't having any inflation  even when all media is state sponsored 
5. You will not like the results after 3 Quarter. Indian annual growth will come down no doubt. But it will be positive and above minimum 6%


----------



## SinoChallenger

laman12345 said:


> *India Monsoon delayed and turned weak, hyperinflation coming *
> 
> Jun 23, 2012
> 
> No rainfall for at least another 48 hours: because currents have lost steam after entering UP.
> 
> The rains have been 26 percent below average so far since the beginning of the season, delaying sowing of summer-sown crops like paddy, sugar cane, soybean and cotton in central and southern India.
> 
> "There is still time to cover it up, but further delay may lead to a drought-like situation. The next two weeks are very crucial."
> 
> *Rains are 'life' for about 55 percent of India's agricultural land which does not have irrigation.*
> 
> No rainfall for at least another 48 hours - Hindustan Times


So far in the history of the world, no atomic weapon country has suffered hyperinflation. What will happen when india hyperinflates? Will different generals in the indian army (one siding with Congress, the other siding with BJP) fight a civil war with india's atomic weapons?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sergi

SinoChallenger said:


> So far in the history of the world, no atomic weapon country has suffered hyperinflation. What will happen when india hyperinflates? Will different generals in the indian army (one siding with Congress, the other siding with BJP) fight a civil war with india's atomic weapons?



Sinnoooo Chanlleged  welcome 
Did you not recognise Pakistan as Atomic weapon country ??? Or you are just unable to count inflation in Pakistan  ??? Oh Pak friends gona be angry with you 

Did PLA army slide with Mr. BO in the crisis ??? Why only wet dreams about India only 
Civil war in India ??? Wake up and stop using whatever high quality material you are using for your pleasure. I hope it's illegal in China 
W


----------



## 5link

Just ignore their postings. They are obviously looking for confrontations. Ugh


----------



## Zeeshan360

How come Sino Challenger is allowed to post **** in each and every thread


----------



## Sergi

Zeeshan360 said:


> How come Sino Challenger is allowed to post **** in each and every thread


Everybody is allowed to do that untill they get Banned. But not everybody do it cuz you need high trolling Index IQ. Guess who has it ???


----------



## lem34

shuttler said:


> Mr Aryan_B is thousands of miles better than 99% indian trolls on board. you miss a lot of his wisdom, too bad!



Thank you for that Sir



shuttler said:


> that is really incredible to relieve a third party debt problems while you are having one massive crisis behind your doors. As for the ultilization of the pledged money for settlement of the bills. The money will be paid to IMF's account. While the manufacturers have their own separate accounts operating independently of IMF. the two accounts wont mix with each other. also the money in IMF will be used to bail out Greece and Spain, may be Italy. What's that to do with Dessault France or Airbus or Boeing?



This is it I am sorry I can not understand with hundreds of millions people in India starving. India Rupee going to the gutter why should India help to keep my and fellow Europeans standard of living up. It seems irrational and illogical. I would feed my people first



Sergi said:


> If you don't know or don't wana know India give IMF $ 10Bn for EU crisis  ( China 43 Bn ) so is it hard for you to understand that it can used to pay the jets  so much for you IQ



But how can you compare with China. They have more money than India can dream of.


----------



## Sergi

Aryan_B said:


> Thank you for that Sir
> 
> 
> 
> This is it I am sorry I can not understand with hundreds of millions people in India starving. India Rupee going to the gutter why should India help to keep my and fellow Europeans standard of living up. It seems irrational and illogical. I would feed my people first
> 
> 
> 
> But how can you compare with China. They have more money than India can dream of.



hahaahah  that's it ??? Who the hell compare India with China ??? Reading problem ??? Read again. It's not that hard for your WISDOM


----------



## Koovie

Aryan_B said:


> Thank you for that Sir
> 
> 
> 
> This is it I am sorry I can not understand with hundreds of millions people in India starving. India Rupee going to the gutter why should India help to keep my and fellow Europeans standard of living up. It seems irrational and illogical. I would feed my people first



Again, you succeeded in showing your utter ignorance... 

1. The money will be used in case the euro zone collapses. The euro zone is Indias biggest trading partner, thus its in our best interest that the euro is stable.
2. +- 10 billion dollar from the centre wont make much difference for the poor. We are alreday sufficient on food supply for over one billion people, the problem is that some states are just to incompetent to distribute it, thats why millions of tons of food are rottin in store rooms every year.
And you are called a senior member?! lol what a joke ............


----------



## lem34

Abingdonboy said:


> Hey man, I understand- things aren't going so well in Pakistan so you lash out at India because of their success. I just think your anger is misplaced and destrictive- you very rarely add constructive comments where India is concered.



I think you Indians should learn to stay focused and on topic. Ad hominem attacks do not make Indian economy improve. You should like the Chinese work harder and talk less

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sergi

Aryan_B said:


> I think you Indians should learn to stay focused and on topic. Ad hominem attacks do not make Indian economy improve. You should like the Chinese work harder and talk less



Hope some of it apply to You too one day. My wishes


----------



## lem34

Sergi said:


> Definatly I am following your wisdom right now  Mr Troll_B is too much for my appetite.  I am glad you see his wisdom  keep it with you always. My best wishes
> 
> On second part , please consider not talking about economics. And stick to you regular hate India motto. You su@k in economics. And I though you were one of the knowledgeable Chinese member  I think its the effect of the Wisdom of Txxx_B  get over it



And you try to justify Indian people suffering whilst Indian govt gives 10 billions to assist Europeans. I as a British citizen wish to thank the Indian govt for assisting. Yes now you are becoming super power keep giving your money to us. As I say to my 4 year old good boy! good beta!



manojb said:


> While we were bizy trolling, indian govt cleared almost $3bn worth defence acquisition..



What with chocolate buttons for money?



SinoChallenger said:


> So far in the history of the world, no atomic weapon country has suffered hyperinflation. What will happen when india hyperinflates? Will different generals in the indian army (one siding with Congress, the other siding with BJP) fight a civil war with india's atomic weapons?



We neighbours may have to go in and assist and secure nukes so that Hindutva brigade do not get hold of nukes

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sergi

Aryan_B said:


> And you try to justify Indian people suffering whilst Indian govt gives 10 billions to assist Europeans. I as a British citizen wish to thank the Indian govt for assisting. Yes now you are becoming super power keep giving your money to us. As I say to my 4 year old good boy! good beta!


Do you even read what you Post ?? Or it comes naturally ???
It isn't give away. It's for the betterment of OUR market  but you won't understand that. 
BTW nice to here you have a 4 year old Boy. Hope you hate India mission doesn't come inbetween "love beta mission"  take care of your son


----------



## Koovie

Aryan_B said:


> And you try to justify Indian people suffering whilst Indian govt gives 10 billions to assist Europeans. I as a British citizen wish to thank the Indian govt for assisting. Yes now you are becoming super power keep giving your money to us. As I say to my 4 year old good boy! good beta!



1. The money will be used in case the euro zone collapses. The euro zone is Indias biggest trading partner, thus its in our best interest that the euro is stable.
2. +- 10 billion dollar from the centre wont make much difference for the poor. We are alreday sufficient on food supply for over one billion people, the problem is that some states are just to incompetent to distribute it, thats why millions of tons of food are rottin in store rooms every year.
And you are called a senior member?! lol what a joke ............


----------



## Sergi

Aryan_B said:


> And you try to justify Indian people suffering whilst Indian govt gives 10 billions to assist Europeans. I as a British citizen wish to thank the Indian govt for assisting. Yes now you are becoming super power keep giving your money to us. As I say to my 4 year old good boy! good beta!
> 
> 
> 
> *What with chocolate buttons for money?*
> 
> 
> 
> We neighbours may have to go in and assist and secure nukes so that Hindutva brigade do not get hold of nukes


 
Did they pay you with chocolate buttons in UK ??? 

*Go in and assist ???  do say good bye to your family before doing that. Welcome* 
hahaahaha failed country spokesman sitting in another nation and saying Other country fail  epic troll or height of delusion


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Indian economy thread has effectively turned into a troll thread now thanks to some Pakistani and Chinese trolls .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## laman12345

Aryan_B said:


> And you try to justify Indian people suffering whilst Indian govt gives 10 billions to assist Europeans. I as a British citizen wish to thank the Indian govt for assisting. Yes now you are becoming super power keep giving your money to us. As I say to my 4 year old good boy! good beta!
> 
> 
> 
> What with chocolate buttons for money?
> 
> 
> 
> We neighbours may have to go in and assist and secure nukes so that Hindutva brigade do not get hold of nukes


 that's right should like the Chinese work harder and talk less 



laman12345 said:


> *India Monsoon delayed and turned weak, hyperinflation coming *
> 
> Jun 23, 2012
> 
> No rainfall for at least another 48 hours: because currents have lost steam after entering UP.
> 
> The rains have been 26 percent below average so far since the beginning of the season, delaying sowing of summer-sown crops like paddy, sugar cane, soybean and cotton in central and southern India.
> 
> "There is still time to cover it up, but further delay may lead to a drought-like situation. The next two weeks are very crucial."
> 
> *Rains are 'life' for about 55 percent of India's agricultural land which does not have irrigation.*
> 
> No rainfall for at least another 48 hours - Hindustan Times


 very bad news


----------



## danger007

Aryan_B said:


> I think you Indians should learn to stay focused and on topic. Ad hominem attacks do not make Indian economy improve. You should like the Chinese work harder and talk less



look puppet talk again.... You are telling us take chinese as example but not pakistani..............first you took them example later tell us............



laman12345 said:


> that's right should like the Chinese work harder and talk less
> 
> very bad news



i can't believe, did you said that.................................

you are lack of spirit that's why feeling happy when we are facing a temporary problems...............


----------



## Shinigami

is there any thread safe from the Dum_b chinese a$$ kisser/?


----------



## cloud_9

*Suzlon Group to sell China unit for Rs 340 crore*


> MUMBAI: Suzlon Group, which controls wind-turbine maker Suzlon Energy, said on Saturday it will sell stake in its China manufacturing unit to China Power New Energy Development Co. Ltd. for 3.4 billion rupees ($60 million).
> 
> Suzlon, the world's fifth-largest wind turbine maker by cumulative installed capacity, will sell the unit with the majority of its assets and liabilities, it said in a statement.
> 
> "This is also in line with our previously announced strategy to dispose of non-critical group assets to reduce our long-term debt," Suzlon Chairman Tulsi Tanti said in a statement.
> 
> "... We are realigning our strategy to the China market with an agile, asset-light business model to achieve the high growth and margins but with lower investments," he said.
> 
> Suzlon Group established its marketing operations in China in 2005, followed by a wholly-owned manufacturing facility in 2006. The company has till date installed over 900 megawatts of wind capacity in China.



*India's forex reserves grow to $289 bn*


> MUMBAI: India's foreign exchange reserves (forex) grew by $2 billion to $289.39 billion for the week ended June 15, official data showed.
> 
> The forex recovered in the week ended June 8 when it grew by $1.52 billion to $287.37 billion after falling for five straight weeks.
> 
> The reserves had plunged by $2.40 billion to $285.85 billion for the week ended June 1, apparently due to the Reserve Bank of India (RBI) selling dollars to defend the rupee.



*Oil Ministry seeks approval to ship crude oil from Iran*


> NEW DELHI: The petroleum ministry has asked the shipping ministry to allow Iranian vessels to bring in crude oil after European insurers withdraw cover to India-bound cargo from July 1, oil secretary GC Chaturvedi said.
> 
> The oil ministry is taking steps to ensure uninterrupted supply of crude oil from Iran, which is facing sanctions from the US and the EU over its nuclear programme. At present, cover for Indian ships transporting Iranian crude is provided only by Western insurers, which plan to withdraw it from next month to tighten sanctions.
> 
> "Iran is willing to ship crude oil," Chaturvedi told reporters in the capital, after the launch of a consumer portal that will record details of cooking gas deliveries made to consumers.
> 
> Insurance cover is a must for vessels carrying crude oil, which could be worth up to Rs 400 crore, according to oil industry executives. Chaturvedi said the ministry has also asked the department of financial services, which controls state-run insurance firms, to direct public sector insurers to offer cover to ships carrying crude from Iran. The government is also considering giving sovereign guarantee for Indian vessels, he added.
> 
> Meanwhile, Oil Minister Jaipal Reddy said India would continue to import crude oil from Iran. "India observes only UN sanctions," he said. Iranian crude is important for India, which imports more than 80 per cent of its petroleum requirements. Reddy ruled out any immediate change in auto fuel rates. Oil companies will wait for some more time to see how the rupee settles against the dollar before deciding on a price cut, Reddy said.



*IKEA to enter India, invest 1.5 bln euros in stores*


> (Reuters) - Swedish retailer IKEA, the world's largest furniture maker, is opening up in India, marking a crucial step for the Indian government whose policy flip flops related to foreign investment have damaged market confidence.
> 
> The company, known for huge stores selling flatpack furniture and accessories, said it would invest 1.5 billion euros to open 25 stores in Asia's third-largest economy after initially balking at India's sourcing requirements.
> 
> IKEA's plans, announced by the Indian government after a meeting between the company's CEO and India's trade minister in Russia, could give a boost to the embattled government of Prime Minister Manmohan Singh, which was forced in December to backtrack on plans to allow in foreign supermarket operators.
> 
> While the government removed foreign investment caps in single-brand retail in January, it imposed a condition that foreign retailers source 30 percent from local small and mid-sized enterprises, dampening the enthusiasm of retailers for the plan.
> 
> "It's a baby step but it has definitely sent the right signal out ... The government is trying to convince international investors, India is still open for business," said Devangshu Dutta, consultant with Third Eyesight, a retail consultancy said.
> 
> The Indian economy which grew at its slowest pace in nine years has been badly hit by political roadblocks to economic policymaking battering corporate investor sentiment.
> 
> But the company, following similar moves in China and Russia, plans to cash in on India's burgeoning urban middle class, which, having grown up on pop culture, generates a strong demand for owning international brands and lifestyle products such as furniture.
> 
> SOURCING
> 
> On Friday, India said the company had discussed its reservations over the sourcing policy with the government.
> 
> "IKEA had certain reservations about sourcing norms which were discussed with the DIPP (Department of Industrial Policy and Promotion) officials; suitable answers of which were provided leading to the decision to invest," the Indian government said in a statement.
> 
> The company does not yet have any stores in India but sourced $450 million worth of goods from the country last year, a figure it aims to lift to $1 billion in coming years.
> 
> It sources goods such as textiles and carpets from 70 suppliers and 1,400 sub-suppliers in the country, the company said.
> 
> "The mandatory sourcing clause that requires goods to be sourced from small and medium enterprises will remain a challenge," IKEA spokeswoman Malin Pettersson Beckeman told Reuters by phone on Friday.
> 
> The Singh government is keen to bring global supermarket chains such as Wal-Mart Stores Inc (WMT.N) and Carrefour SA (CARR.PA) into India, in hope of improving the efficiency of supply chains in a country where roughly one-third of fresh produce rots before it gets to market.
> 
> However, foreign direct investment in supermarkets has been opposed by owners of one-off shops, which account for roughly 90 percent of India's $450 billion retail sector, as well as by members of the ruling coalition.
> 
> IKEA said its investment will be made over 15 to 20 years.
> 
> India's Commerce Ministry said IKEA will initially invest 600 million euros and a further sum of up to 900 million.
> 
> "These investment estimates have been drawn up based on our experience in countries like China and Russia," Beckeman said.
> 
> Industry officials, however, said that the Swedish firm's entry will not really shake things for the domestic market given the number of stores it plans and the period of investment.
> 
> "It's not going to shake up the entire domestic market but it will set a benchmark model for others to follow in India's nascent furniture and home products market," Dutta said.
> 
> (Writing by Sanjeev Choudhary; Editing by Tony Munroe and David Holmes)



*India to unveil measures to check rupee's slide*


> (Reuters) - India will unveil measures on Monday to arrest the slide of its currency, Finance Minister Pranab Mukherjee said on Saturday, a day after the rupee hit a new record low against the dollar.
> 
> The partially convertible Indian currency on Friday hit a record low of 57.32 against the dollar, before the Reserve Bank of India's suspected intervention propped it up.
> 
> The rupee had hit its last record low at 56.55 on Thursday.
> 
> "These are no doubts signs of weakness in the Indian economy," said Mukherjee, who is expected to resign from his post soon to contest the presidential election.
> 
> "We will be able to take certain measures which will be announced on Monday, which will improve the market condition."
> 
> Traders said the central bank likely sold $250-300 million dollars on Friday to rescue the Indian currency.
> 
> Mukherjee said the government had discussed the situation with the central bank governor on Friday.
> 
> The rupee dropped a little over 3 percent against the dollar this week, its worst weekly decline in nine months, weighed down by mounting concerns over the global as well as India's economy.
> 
> Analysts say the rupee could continue to fall further in the near-term, dragged down by the momentum from the worsening global risk environment. (Reporting by Sujoy Dhar; Writing by Rajesh Kumar Singh; Editing by Jeremy Laurence)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## laman12345

doomsday 2012 ???


----------



## SpArK

Swedish retail giant has grand designs on India : World, News - India Today

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

SpArK said:


> Swedish retail giant has grand designs on India : World, News - India Today



I am really awaiting the day multi-brand retail FDI will be allowed in India. I hope it is done soon

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## laman12345

kkacer said:


> so sorry to tell you a very bad news
> 
> *11:20 am*
> 
> *Rupee hits new record low at $57.012 today!!*
> 
> USD INR Chart | Dollar Indian Rupee Real Time Chart


 will it touch 58 next week?



kkacer said:


> *India FDI slumps 41% to $1.8b in April*
> 
> NEW DELHI Reflecting slowdown in the economy and erosion of investor confidence, foreign direct investment (FDI) in India has declined by 41 per cent to $1.85 billion in April.
> 
> FDI inflows dip 8% this year
> 
> NEW DELHI: Global investors seem less bullish on India after a series of policy flip flops by the government sapped confidence. Latest data released by the Reserve Bank of India showed that foreign direct investment inflows slipped nearly 8% to $7.8 billion during January-April 2012.
> 
> *Indian Rupee Drops To 56.155 near record Low On Inflow Concerns*
> 
> Oman Tribune - the edge of knowledge
> 
> FDI inflows dip 8% this year - The Times of India


 dangerous trend



kkacer said:


> * India inflation jumps to 10.36% in May*
> 
> Jun 18, 2012
> 
> NEW DELHI: Vegetable prices recorded the maximum spurt in prices, up 26.59%, followed by edible oils 18.21% and milk products 13.74% in May, year-on-year basis. Prices of egg, fish and meat shot up 10.50%.
> 
> Prices of egg, fish and meat shot up 10.50%, while non-alcoholic beverages became costlier 9.44%.
> 
> Inflation rates for rural and urban areas were 9.57% and 11.52% respectively in May.
> 
> Retail inflation up to 10.36% in May
> 
> the inflation of India out of control?!


 bads news for all indians


----------



## cloud_9

*BPCL starts rupee payments for Iran oil - Report*


> Bharat Petroleum Corp has made its first payment for Iranian oil in rupees, two industry sources said on Tuesday, becoming the first refiner to use a payment channel that skirts tightening Western sanctions on Iran's trade.
> 
> India is Iran's second-largest oil buyer, but has struggled to find ways to pay for the oil as Western sanctions curb international financial payments destined for Tehran's coffers. Since December 2010, refiners in India have been using Turkey's Halkbank to pay their annual oil import bill of more than USD 10 billion, after a previous payment channel was blocked.
> 
> Tehran and New Delhi agreed in January to settle 45% of the oil trade in rupees to ensure payments continue should any problem arise with the Halkbank agreement, and also as a way to encourage more exports from India to Iran that could be settled in rupees.
> 
> One of the source familiar with the development said that "BPCL made (its) first payment on Friday and the second on Saturday. It has settled a backlog of 27 billion rupees for last fiscal year's imports. The figure is equivalent to USD 482.19 million.
> 
> BPCL, unlike other refiners, could not open an account with Halkbank to pay for oil imports to the National Iranian Oil Co. BPCL last received oil from Iran in January.
> 
> The rupee is not freely traded so Iran's ability to use the currency to buy anything other than Indian products is limited. India last week lifted a hefty tax on the rupee payments, a move refiners had awaited before starting to make payments into the account.
> 
> Indian refiners are expected to cut volumes under the term deals by more than 20% in the year that began in April, According to Reuters' calculations, while the government says imports could drop by 11 percent from 2011/12 figures to about 310,000 bpd.





nick_indian said:


> I am really awaiting the day multi-brand retail FDI will be allowed in India. I hope it is done soon


*FDI in multi-brand retail: Anand Sharma seeks support of UP, Odisha, Punjab*


> NEW DELHI: Commerce and industry minister Anand Sharma has sought the support of chief ministers of Punjab, Odisha and UP on the contentious issue of allowing foreign direct investment, or FDI, in multi-brand retail.
> 
> In letters addressed to the three chief ministers on June 19, Sharma said FDI in multi-brand retail seeks to benefit consumers and farmers as both will get better prices. "Opening up FDI in multi-brand retail will bring in much-needed investments, technologies and efficiencies to unlock the true potential of the agricultural value chain," Sharma said in the letters.
> 
> 
> In a statement on Thursday, Sharma also expressed confidence that a "political consensus" would be arrived at on the issue in the next few weeks.
> 
> "I am confident that the coming weeks will see the emergence of political consensus on liberalising FDI in multi-brand retail, which will open immense opportunities," the statement said.
> 
> In his letters to the chief ministers, the minister pointed out the proposed policy mandates minimum investment of $100 million (Rs 560 crore at current exchange rate) with at least half going towards back-end infrastructure including cold chains, refrigerated transportation and logistics, which, he said, would help in containing wastage.
> 
> The Centre has been trying to introduce a policy change that would allow FDI in multi-brand retail, but it has met with stiff opposition from small retailers and a number of state governments.
> 
> The minister said the stipulated mandatory 30% sourcing from small industry would encourage local value addition and manufacturing. It would also unfold "immense employment opportunities" for rural youth and make them stakeholders in the entire agriculture business chain, from farm to fork, the letters said. Reassuring states that they would continue to have a say in decision making, Sharma said the Centre has taken a conscious decision of leaving the implementation to the states.
> 
> "The FDI policy cleared by the Cabinet will be an overarching enabling policy framework and the states will be free to take appropriate decision on its implementation," he said.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## India defense

laman12345 said:


> will it touch 58 next week?
> 
> dangerous trend
> 
> bads news for all indians



Our data is correct so we can worry and correct the problem....but you guys are cheats


----------



## laman12345

India defense said:


> Our data is correct so we can worry and correct the problem....but you guys are cheats


 come to shanghai or any cities in china, you will shut up. over 10 millions foreigners living in china they can tell u how powerful china is. u can still bury head into sand with your slums, old train, overpopulation environment, poor infrastructure, indians can't accept the reality


----------



## Sergi

laman12345 said:


> come to shanghai or any cities in china, you will shut up. over 10 millions foreigners living in china they can tell u how powerful china is. u can still bury head into sand with your slums, old train, overpopulation environment, poor infrastructure, indians can't accept the reality


Yes exactly they aren't supposed to tell anything else than the authorised speech  
India do accept reality and everyone in India is free to voice is concerns or joy. We don't need to online @ss to satisfy our desire. We have a recognisation and we can talk against givt. Something called Democracy  ever heard of that .... Or just rolling tanks in suare


----------



## laman12345

Sergi said:


> Yes exactly they aren't supposed to tell anything else than the authorised speech
> India do accept reality and everyone in India is free to voice is concerns or joy. We don't need to online @ss to satisfy our desire. We have a recognisation and we can talk against givt. Something called Democracy  ever heard of that .... Or just rolling tanks in suare


 *rofl, our chinese unique system is far better than democracy system
*
1. the Mother of democracy greece going to collapse

2. the Land of democracy europe is in chaos with high unemployment, high debt

3. China are the money master of poor usa

all Chinese can became China central government leaders or regional government leaders, e.g our chinese leaders all are from poor family, just like our President Hu and Premier Mr. wen. 







http://img4.bbs.**********/uploadfiles/images/2012/06/21/0621020535520.JPG


----------



## laman12345

*your india stupid democracy is ruled by a single family - Gandhi.* 

Monarchy of Gandhi Family

Also The Indian parliament is full of relatives &#8211; more than ever before. Mothers and sons, fathers and sons, fathers and daughters, third-generation stars, wives, widows, in-laws, uncles and nephews.
Indian politics is a family affair | guardian.co.uk

we are far better than you, because all Chinese can became China central government leaders or regional government leaders, e.g our chinese leaders all are from poor family, just like our President Hu and Premier Mr. wen.


----------



## Holmes

@laman12345 WT* false flagger?
ban him!



> *India Plans to Stimulate Economy*
> 
> By PRASANTA SAHU And SUDEEP JAIN
> 
> NEW DELHIThe Indian government plans to take steps to boost exports and increase dollar inflows to give a much-need lift to the economy and arrest the slide in the Indian rupee, a senior official from the finance ministry said Saturday.
> 
> The government also could cut excise duty on certain products to increase local consumption, the official said. He declined to elaborate on what steps the government could take to boost exports.
> 
> India's government is under intense pressure to take steps to curb the slide in the rupee, which fell to a record low of 57.33 to the U.S. dollar Friday.
> 
> Indian Finance Minister Pranab Mukherjee on Saturday told reporters in Kolkata that the Indian government will announce measures Monday to improve market conditions, without elaborating, according to a report by the Press Trust of India.
> 
> The rupee's lossesthe currency has lost 21% against the dollar over the past 12 monthshave been attributed by analysts to India's wide current-account and fiscal-account deficits amid slowing domestic growth and high inflation. The weak fundamentals have made the rupee vulnerable to risk aversion stemming from the widening sovereign-debt crisis in Europe and concerns about slowing global growth.
> 
> The government official said no decision has been made to increase foreign-investment limits in local bonds but such a step cannot be ruled out. Such a move would potentially increase dollar inflows and support the rupee.
> 
> Foreign institutions are allowed to invest $15 billion and $20 billion in government and corporate debt, respectively.
> 
> Analysts expect the Indian government also to announce measures Monday aimed at taming India's fiscal- and current-account deficits.
> 
> "There could be something on divestment, spectrum sale or fuel reformsthese are three most likely things," said Madan Sabnavis, chief economist of CARE Ratings.
> 
> The government is relying on the auction of bandwidth to telecommunications companies and stake sales in state-owned companies to help bridge its budget gap. It is also under pressure to cut spending on subsidies, especially fuel. Because India imports three-fourths of its crude-oil requirement, the fuel subsidies have been blamed for keeping the demand for fuel artificially high and swelling India's current-account deficit.


India Plans to Stimulate Economy - WSJ.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pm modi

With $85 trillion, how
India can become
world's largest
economy
Nov 12, 2011, 10.21am IST
The writer Minhaz Merchant is
the Chairman, Merchant Media
Ltd
According to a study by US
banking group Citi, India will be
the world's largest economy
within 39 years. Indian GDP in
2050, measured by purchasing
power parity (PPP), will be $85.97
trillion. China, in second place,
will have a GDP of $ 80.02 trillion
and the US $ 39.07 trillion (see
chart).
With an estimated population in
2050 of 1.63 billion, India will
thus have a per capita income of
over $53,000 - in the range of
today's wealthiest countries like
Switzerland and Norway. Sounds
too good to be true? Of course it
is.
On paper - mathematically -
Indian poverty should disappear
by 2050. The reason it won't is
that huge inequalities in income
will persist unless we rapidly
implement second-generation
economic reforms which deliver
real benefits to the bottom of
India's socio-economic pyramid.
The first chart in our three-chart
collage shows the ranking of the
top five countries by GDP in 2050
as per Citi's projections. Indian
GDP in 2011 is estimated at $4.45
trillion (PPP). To reach $85.97
trillion in 2050, the Indian
economy will have to grow at an
average annual rate of 8.1% a
year for the next 39 years.
Optimistic? Perhaps, but not
overly so.
The Citi study relies heavily on
India's two dividends -
demographic and democratic.
The demographic dividend will
ensure that India has the largest
number of working-age people
in the world (over 800 million)
between 2015 and 2035 before
tapering off as our population
reaches a plateau of just over
1.60 billion and starts ageing (as
China's already is). Fertility rates
of increasingly educated urban
and rural Indian women will dip
from today's 2.6 to 1.7, which is
when a country's birth and death
rates equalise.
A large number of working-age
Indians between 18 and 60,
however, will be less than
optimally productive if they
remain poorly educated and are
therefore unemployable. To gain
from our 20-year demographic
sweet spot, education reform
must clearly top the
government's agenda. Infosys
mentor N R Narayana Murthy was
partly right when he said that the
standard of IIT students has
fallen. It has. Too many are rote-
learners, spewed out by
coaching classes, not creative
thinkers.
Education reform must start with
government-run primary schools.
Shockingly, in some villages,
primary schools have no
teachers, no students and an
empty shed that serves as a
classroom. The government
spends 52,000 crore on
education every year. That is less
than it spends on fertiliser
subsidy alone ( 55,000 crore).
The second dividend Citi banks
on to project India's rise to the
top of the GDP rankings in 2050 -
especially in comparison with
China - is democracy. China's
autocratic government, the
argument goes, can command
10% GDP growth, build
superhighways and create
gleaming infrastructure.
But beneath the towers and the
maglev bullet train tracks of
Shanghai lurks social tension. As
China's per capita income rises,
its 1.34 billion people will
increasingly yearn for real
freedom: a free press, an open
Internet and, most crucially,
democracy.
If the Chinese government can't
deliver on these, a "Chinese
Spring" a decade hence cannot
be ruled out. That could plunge
China into years of uncertainty.
Throughout history, as countries
grew richer, they grew freer. Will
China prove an exception?
Unlikely. By that token, India's
democracy is a double-edge
scimitar. Our raucous, open
society takes us two steps
forward economically and then
one step backwards.
But if governance reforms - land,
electoral, judicial and police - are
implemented quickly, the stage
could be set for second-
generation economic reforms
that will turn our democratic
institutions into assets for long-
term economic and social
growth. We will then move from
a culture of high subsidies leaked
to corrupt middlemen to a
culture of high productivity.
Second-generation economic
reforms were stuck in UPA-I
because of the Left's ideological
opposition and have been
derailed in UPA-II because of
muddle-headed opposition from
within the fractious UPA coalition
itself. It is time to cast off the
fetters.
We must allow FDI in retail,
introduce hybrid agricultural
technology to double crop yields
within a decade, modernise
infrastructure, make land
acquisition fairer to farmers,
improve healthcare, pass
enabling legislation to unleash
the entrepreneurial energy of
small and medium enterprises -
the backbone of our economy -
and implement tough, effective
regulation to clean up business
practice.
India is set to become the
world's third largest economy in
the world in 2011 largely
because Japan's GDP will shrink
by around 2% to $4.42 trillion
following the devastating
earthquake and tsunami. But if a
growing GDP is not to become a
cruel irony for India's 445 million
still-desperately poor people, the
government must begin the
second stage of economic
liberalisation without losing any
further time.
Examine our second and third
charts. The one on top is
pyramid-shaped, split into three
sections. It reflects India's
current household income
structure: a large base of the
poor and relatively poor of over
860 million, a narrow
intermediate section of the
middle-class around 280 million
and a tiny tip of the reasonably
well-off of 70 million.
The chart below it is diamond-
shaped and reflects the shape of
things to come in 2050 if political
and economic reforms have their
desired effect. The bottom
section comprises around 330
million of the poor and relatively
poor (down from 860 million
today), the top section comprises
the well-off, around 300 million,
up from 70 million today and the
intermediate bulge comprises
the expanded middle-class of
nearly one billion, up from 280
million today. That is the future.
We must lay its foundation today.
FEATURED ARTICLES


----------



## India defense

laman12345 said:


> *rofl, our chinese unique system is far better than democracy system
> *
> 1. the Mother of democracy greece going to collapse
> 
> 2. the Land of democracy europe is in chaos with high unemployment, high debt
> 
> 3. China are the money master of poor usa
> 
> all Chinese can became China central government leaders or regional government leaders, e.g our chinese leaders all are from poor family, just like our President Hu and Premier Mr. wen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://img4.bbs.**********/uploadfiles/images/2012/06/21/0621020535520.JPG



Why is he bending...what he wants Manmohan to do?


----------



## kkacer

India defense said:


> Why is he bending...what he wants Manmohan to do?


President Hu picks up China's dignity


----------



## India defense

kkacer said:


> President Hu picks up China's dignity



And bend his back before Manmohan Singh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kkacer

India defense said:


> And bend his back before Manmohan Singh


 big mouth india's econ collapsing i know u are unhappy, ok. masturbate it with the photo


----------



## cloud_9

*Odisha to transfer 2,000 acres of land to POSCO soon*


> NEW DELHI: The Odisha government will soon transfer about 2,000 acres of land to South Korean steel major POSCO to begin work on its USD 12-billion project near Paradip in Orissa, stuck for seven years now.
> 
> "We have acquired 2,000 acres of land for POSCO. We have begun the process of land transfer which will be completed as soon as possible," Odisha Mines Minister Raghunath Mohanty told PTI.
> 
> "Of the total 2,000 acres acquired by Industrial Infrastructure Development Corporation (IIDCO), 500 acres have already been transferred to the steel major and the remaining will be done at the earliest," he said.
> 
> Mohanty said that the steel company now needs 2,700 acres of land to commence work on initial 8 MTPA plant and the state government would take all possible measures to acquire and transfer remaining 700 acres of land as well.
> 
> As per the revised strategy to set up initial 8-MTPA plant, expandable up to 12 MTPA, the Korean major requires 2,700 acres of land. It, last month, had said that it will begin work on the project by October.
> 
> For 12 MTPA project, it requires 4,004 acres of land. Its India CMD Y W Yoon had called on Orissa Chief Minister Naveen Patnaik last month.



*4th largest US bank Wells Fargo to move jobs to India soon*


> MUMBAI: Even though the US is in the election mode and is under the anti-outsourcing Obama administration, the fourth largest lender there by assets, Wells Fargo has decided to move an unspecified number of jobs to India, as part of its plan to trim cost.
> 
> "As part of our efforts to increase efficiency, we are thoughtfully pursuing a strategy for where we grow and where we shift resources over the long-term.
> 
> "Businesses and functional areas are investigating what markets are most economically attractive, with access to the best talent, both internationally (including India and the Philippines) and domestically," Wells Fargo & Company spokeswoman Bridget Braxton told PTI from San Francisco, California.
> 
> While refusing to reveal the number of jobs that would be moved to India and the Philippines, she, however, said, "The areas of business that would be impacted include the retirement, technology and other business lines."
> 
> Already, the lender employs 3,000 people in the country at its Hyderabad and Bangalore offices, while it has 240 in the Philippines, according to the bank.



*FIPB to take up 42 FDI requests on June 29*


> NEW DELHI, JUNE 24:The Finance Ministry is scheduled to consider this week 42 foreign direct investment proposals, including that of Fabindia Overseas, Bajaj Finserv and Tara Aerospace Systems.
> 
> The Foreign Investment Promotion Board (FIPB) headed by Secretary of Economic Affairs Department will meet on June 29, the Ministry said.
> 
> The proposals of Zen Technologies (Defence production), Triton Hotels and Resorts (tourism), Bhilwara Energy (power) and Paragon Asset Reconstruction (financial services) are are also on the agenda of FIPB.
> 
> As per the agenda, *maximum applications are related with health and family welfare followed by financial services.*
> 
> There are three proposals for foreign investments in the telecommunications sector.
> 
> *Of the total, 22 applications are fresh and 14 are those on which decisions were deferred in the previous FIPB meetings.*
> 
> Standard and Poors and Fitch lowering Indias credit outlook to negative from stable notwithstanding, Swedish retailer IKEA last week approached the government for permission to invest Rs 10,500 crore (1.5 billion) in the single brand retail sector.
> 
> FDI inflows into the country in 2011-12 were $36.50 billion.
> 
> India allows FDI in most of the sectors through automatic route, barring certain sensitive segments such as telecom and defence.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## India defense

Indian Economy Will Grow 6.9 Percent, Says World Bank Report - International Business Times

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kkacer

*Will Air India Collapse?*

*Air India pilots stage hunger strike in Delhi*

25/6/2012

Nearly 400 pilots have been on strike since May 7 but the government has refused to concede to their demands and instead sacked 101 of them. Air India, already in deep financial trouble, has had to cancel several international and domestic flights, costing it about $93mn in lost revenue during the strike.

http://www.defence.pk/forums/indian...ctic-glory-if-pulls-off-its-mars-mission.html


----------



## 5link

India, EU to take stock of proposed FTA pact on Tuesday - PTI -

This trade pact is the most significant in India's history because the EU is the largest economy in the world. It is going to shake the core of the Indian trading regime. India is one of extremely handful of large economies with which the EU will now have a deep and extensive investment and trading agreement.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lepziboy

Rupee recovers from record low; zooms 65 paise vs dollar


Mumbai: Rupee recovered sharply by 65 paise against the dollar in early trade Monday on selling of American currency by banks amid expectations that Reserve Bank may announce steps to boost the local unit.

After plunging to all-time low of 57.37 in the previous session, rupee gained a hefty 65 paise to trade at 56.50 against the dollar at the Interbank Foreign Exchange market.

Forex dealers said besides dollar selling by some banks, a strong opening in the equity market amid hopes that the Reserve Bank may announce a series of measures to check free-fall in the rupee supported the domestic unit.

The Reserve Bank on Friday had directed state-owned oil firms to buy half of their dollar requirement for oil imports from a single public sector bank.

The rupee on Friday fell to all-time low of 57.37 intra-day against dollar on intense demand for the US currency, particularly from oil importers, but ended at 57.15, recording this year's biggest fall of 85 paise in a day.

Meanwhile, the 30-share BSE Sensex rose by 122.91 points, or 0.72 percent, to 17,095.42. 


Rupee recovers from record low; zooms 65 paise vs dollar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Holmes

*Moody's says India rating stable despite challenges*

Moody's Investors Service on Monday said it was maintaining a stable outlook on India's Baa3 rating as problems such as slower growth and higher inflation were long-standing and already factored into the outlook.

The agency said that global and domestic factors, including potential shocks in agriculture, could keep India's growth below trend for the next few quarters. But it felt recent negative trends were unlikely to become permanent or even medium-term features of the Indian economy.

"Furthermore, the impact of lower growth and still-high inflation will deteriorate credit metrics in the near term, but not to the extent that they will become incompatible with India's current rating," Moody's said in a report.
Moody's says India rating stable despite challenges | Reuters


*The retail sector in India is growing at a phenomenal pace leading to job opportunities in different areas.*

The retail sector in India is growing at a phenomenal pace. According to the Global Retail Development Index 2012, India ranks fifth among the top 30 emerging markets for retail. The recent announcement by the Indian government with Foreign Direct Investment (FDI) in retail , especially allowing 100% FDI in single brands and multi-brand FDI has created positive sentiments in the retail sector.

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...g-at-phenomenal-pace/articleshow/14381624.cms

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## KRAIT

CD has to prepare another dossier against it.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cloud_9

*After small cars, global auto companies like Nissan and Toyota start exporting sedans & SUVs from India*


> MUMBAI: Japanese carmakers Nissan and Toyota have started exporting midsized cars made in India, spearheading a strategic change that seeks to make the most of the country's cost advantage and growing technical prowess.
> 
> In the next 12-18 months, Nissan plans to export 50,000 units of India-made sedan Sunny to the West, executives familiar with the matter said, adding that rival Toyota will ship Etios cars, made at its Indian unit, to South Africa.
> 
> Volkswagen, Ford and Renault are expected to join them soon. Experts say exports not only help in dealing with the slowdown in the domestic market, but also act as a hedge against costlier imports, which have turned dearer by 25-30% in recent months.
> 
> French carmaker Renault plans to export to the UK about 25,000 units of its sports utility vehicle Duster over 12-18 months. The shipments may start in October.
> 
> Similarly, Germany's Volkswagen is keen on producing left-hand drive Vento sedans in India for markets in the West. Volkswagen, which exports India-made Vento cars to South Africa and Malaysia has mandated vendors to develop components for a left-hand drive version of the sedan.
> 
> The carmaker plans to export 8,000-10,000 such units by 2013, said an executive, who did not wish to be named.
> 
> "Our export of the Vento to South Africa confirms that we are able to produce high-quality cars in India at competitive costs," Volkswagen India's spokesperson said, adding, "This also shows our potential to further extend our exports to other markets. We are looking at various opportunities in the future, also in left-hand drive markets."The Volkswagen spokesperson, however, declined comment on target markets and numbers.
> 
> Ford Motor, too, is likely to export its yet-to-be launched EcoSport SUV from India, according to people familiar with the company's plans.
> 
> Executives dealing with the projects of multinational carmakers say that over 100,000 sedans and SUVs manufactured in India are slated for export over the next 12 months. The depreciating rupee, which ended at a record low on Friday, is only likely to accelerate such plans.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## StingRoy

Huawei to invest $2bn in India - The Times of India


----------



## laman12345

*Rupee drops back to 57 - doomsday*

Rupee may slip back to all-time lows as RBI disappoints - The Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tatasteel

Shanghai: Despite uncertainties in the telecom sector, Chinese equipment maker Huawei will invest $2 billion over the next four years in India as it looks to aggressively market consumer devices and set up global R&D centre in the country.
The company, which clocked $1.5 billion in revenues from India in 2011-12, is also betting big on the rollout of 4G LTE services in India and is targeting more than 50 per cent share of the contracts coming in.
"2011 was a good year for Huawei because our revenue in India increased about 20 per cent... Last year, we began building a new R&D centre in Bangalore, which will house more than 5,000 people. From 2011, the plan is to invest $2 billion in five years in India," Huawei India Chief Executive Officer Cai Liqun said.


This includes the R&D centre, manufacturing and marketing among others, he added.
The company's research and development centre in Bangalore is investing $150 million in the facility, which is expected to become operational from June 2013.
Besides, it also has a global service resource centre (GSRC) in Bangalore along with a global network operations centre (GNOC), which is its largest such centre outside of China. These centres cater to its clients across 140 countries.
"We are also planning to set up a global technology centre (GTEC) along with the others (existing centres) in Bangalore maybe this year or the next (year). This centre will focus on providing technical support to clients globally," Liqun said.
He added that GTEC will handle technical issues of customers globally but declined to comment on the number of people that would be hired.
"We have GTECs in China, but this will be first outside china. It is under discussion. Indians have language advantage as well as technology, that is what we want to capitalise on through this centre," Liqun said.
Of the company's $1.5 billion Indian revenues, $1.2 billion was contributed by its network business driven by 3G deployment and network expansion by operators, while the remaining $300 million came from devices like handsets, dongles and set top boxes.
"I think 2012 is a tough year for the whole telecom industry in India because the policy is not clear. Operators are waiting for licences. This period will see no major investment but after all this is solved, we are confident of the Indian market," Liqun said.
Asked about the targeted revenue for 2012-13, Liqun declined to comment but added, "We are in discussion with all players... this year, we are looking at more than 50 per cent of all LTE contracts coming to us".
The company has already deployed 4G LTE network for telecom major Bharti Airtel in Bangalore.
Huawei, which has a low single-digit market share in the mobile phones segment in the country, is also looking at ramping up its presence in the category.
"In three-five years, we want to become one of the top 3-4 players in the Android smartphone space," Huawei Vice President (corporate media affairs) Scott Sykes said.
Globally, it is targeting sales of 60 million mobile phones this year and is hopeful that its 'Ascend P1' (launched at the Mobile World Congress in Barcelona) will make waves in India.

Huawei to open global R&D centre in India - Business News - IBNLive

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

^ soon the sub continent will be ruled under CPC laws! It about time for us to tidy up the mess in india!



laman12345 said:


> *Rupee drops back to 57 - doomsday*
> 
> Rupee may slip back to all-time lows as RBI disappoints - The Economic Times



desite the RBI's verbal propaganda, despite Moody's risky stupidity, the rupee's determination for a southward expedition is unstoppable!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

FDI India hopeful of consensus on retail FDI - India - DNA

gulfnews : India to make one more attempt to open up retail sector to overseas firms


----------



## IndoCarib

'IKEA investment plans shows strong eco fundamentals of India' - Money - DNA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## India defense

shuttler said:


> ^ soon the sub continent will be ruled under CPC laws! It about time for us to tidy up the mess in india!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> desite the RBI's verbal propaganda, despite Moody's risky stupidity, the rupee's determination for a southward expedition is unstoppable!



On Dooms day Chinese company coming to invest $2 B ...what a dumb


----------



## angeldemon_007

The Hindu : Business / Economy : Moody


India optimistic about sealing EU trade deal - The Economic Times

India announces measures to strengthen economy and halt rupee's fall - The National


----------



## shuttler

*Rupee measures fail to cheer market*
Rupee measures fail to cheer market | Reuters
Mon Jun 25, 2012 7:08pm IST

*(Reuters) - India announced steps on Monday to bolster the embattled rupee, including a $5 billion increase in the foreign investment cap in government bonds, but disappointed markets hoping for bolder action to prop up a currency that hit a record low on Friday.

After the central bank raised the bond limit to $20 billion and announced other relatively minor steps, the rupee trimmed gains built up earlier in the day on hopes for more aggressive moves. Stocks tumbled.

"Well, not the 'shock and awe' the market was looking for but we shall see what else gets announced. Not surprised to see dollar/rupee higher," said Jonathan Cavenagh, senior forex strategist at Westpac in Singapore.

"Until they address longer-term structural issues around capital flows and competition in the domestic retail sector which can help bring down inflation pressures, I think markets will be left disappointed," he said.

The steps were the latest by Indian policymakers trying to combat a loss of confidence in the economy, which slumped in the March quarter to its worst growth in nine years.

The rupee has hit a succession of record lows this year in a slide that began in the middle of 2011. It has fallen about 7 percent this year, making it the worst performing currency monitored daily in Asia by Reuters.

After the rupee hit another record low, Finance Minister Pranab Mukherjee said on Saturday that steps to arrest the slide would be unveiled on Monday, spurring rampant market speculation.

The comments from Mukherjee, due to step down on Tuesday so he can run for the largely ceremonial post of president, seemed to catch India's policymaking establishment off-guard.

Three finance ministry officials ordinarily in the loop on such plans said at the weekend that they were unaware of the pending measures.

At the finance ministry in New Delhi, officials rushed in and out of a meeting for more than three hours. At one point a participant said officials were themselves trying to "figure out" what to do.

"Once again, the government unnecessarily raised expectations only to disappoint," CLSA economist Rajeev Malik said in a client note.

The rupee rose as high as 56.37 per dollar before the measures were announced but ended domestic trading at 57.01/02, edging back towards Friday's record low of 57.32.

The central bank stepped into markets late in the day to support the currency.

The BSE Sensex fell 0.53 percent, having traded higher on the day before the measures were unveiled.

"India's macro imbalances cannot be fixed by a patchwork of Band-aids or by applying balm," CLSA's Malik wrote.

Policymakers have come under intense pressure to revive the fortunes of the economy, which before the global financial crisis was growing closer to 10 percent a year.

However, growth declined to a nine-year low of 5.3 percent in the March quarter. Ratings agencies Standard & Poor's and Fitch Ratings are threatening to downgrade the country's credit rating to junk and foreign investors have exited as the government fumbled economic reform and raised the prospect of retroactive taxes.

ASIA LAGGARD

Economists have long said India needs to improve its economic fundamentals, including addressing its current account and fiscal deficits, to bolster the rupee.

Critics say the government needs to cut back on fuel subsidies, which are stretching the fiscal deficit and lead to wasteful demand and therefore pressure on the current account and the currency.

"I don't believe these measures will do much to improve the currency situation, because the problem plaguing the currency are the twin deficits, and that can only be addressed by cutting the fiscal deficit. And that is a much tougher job," said A. Prasanna, economist at ICICI Securities Primary Dealership.

Morgan Stanley estimates India's current account deficit will widen to $72 billion by the end of June, from $49 billion a year earlier. That would put the current account deficit at between 4 percent and 4.5 percent of India's GDP.

"A sustainable solution would need a reduction of the current account deficit to around 2-2.25 percent of GDP with tighter fiscal policy, acceptance of slower consumption growth, and implementation of reforms that improve the business climate to encourage FDI inflows," the bank said in a Sunday note.

Other central bank measures on Monday included relaxing restrictions on how long foreign investors have to hold some government bonds, and the opening of investment in debt securities to more types of foreign buyers, adding sovereign wealth funds, central banks, pension funds and insurers to the list of eligible buyers.

India also reduced the minimum holding period for foreign investors in some long-term infrastructure bonds to one year from three years.

The measures may not generate significant new fund inflows because investors, wary of further weakness in the rupee, would bring in dollars only on a fully hedged basis, two traders at foreign banks said. They declined to be identified.

FLIGHT TO SAFETY

Other emerging market currencies have also weakened against the dollar as investors, worried about the global economic slowdown and the euro zone crisis, fled to the perceived safety of the U.S. currency.

But India's economy also has specific problems to overcome, economists say, which has added to pressure on the rupee. The government has struggled to garner political support for change, such as opening up the domestic retail market. Inflation also remains stubbornly high, largely because of supply bottlenecks in the economy.

India needs to shore up its credibility among investors, both in sticking to its projected fiscal deficit of 5.1 percent for the fiscal year ending March 2013 and to narrow its current account deficit, analysts said.

Standard & Poor's and Fitch Ratings have cut their outlook on India's sovereign ratings to negative, threatening its investment-grade status, citing a slowdown in economic reforms.

However, Moody's Investors Service said on Monday it was maintaining a stable outlook for India's Baa3 rating. It said slowing growth and higher levels of inflation were already factored into the outlook.

In a shot in the arm for the economy, Sweden's IKEA, the world's largest furniture retailer, said on Friday it would invest 1.5 billion euros to open 25 stores in India.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

*Short Term measures for Long Term problems. What a government:*

*Expert Views: Foreign investment limit in govt bonds raised
*
Expert Views: Foreign investment limit in govt bonds raised | Reuters

*(Reuters) - India took a handful of measures to prop up the embattled rupee on Monday, including increasing the limit on foreign investment in government bonds by $5 billion to $20 billion, the Reserve Bank of India said.

COMMENTARY

JONATHAN CAVENAGH, SENIOR FOREX STRATEGIST, WESTPAC, SINGAPORE

"Well not the 'shock and awe' the market was looking for but we shall see what else gets announced. Not surprised to see USD/INR higher.

"Until they address longer term structural issues around capital flows and competition in the domestic retail sector which can help bring down inflation pressures, I think market will be left disappointed."

ROBERT PRIOR-WANDESFORDE, ECONOMIST, CREDIT SUISSE, SINGAPORE

"From a long-term perspective, raising the foreign investment limit in government bonds is moderately helpful not only for the currency but also for the government to finance its deficit. But it is unlikely to transform the situation.

"To make a meaningful difference to the currency, more stronger measures are required."

SURESH KUMAR RAMANATHAN, FX AND RATES STRATEGIST, CIMB, KUALA LUMPUR

"While it does not arrest the immediate pressure on the INR, the structural reforms of engaging foreign flows for a medium term investment should be seen as positive for the INR.

"The INR may have underperformed in the first 6 months of the year but it is increasingly now under an overshoot category, which will ease in coming months. Our call for a firmer INR by year end closing at 51.00 still remains intact."

M. NATARAJAN, HEAD OF TREASURY, BANK OF NOVA SCOTIA, MUMBAI

"The market was expecting a slew of measures. The measures announced now won't have any direct material bearing on the rupee. Unless the RBI comes in with more measures, the rupee will fall back to the 57-58 to a dollar levels."

A. PRASANNA, ECONOMIST, ICICI SECURITIES PRIMARY DEALERSHIP LTD, MUMBAI

"Given the kind of expectations generated, these measures are definitely underwhelming. The hike in investment limit for foreign institutional investors in government bonds is a positive, because we have seen that foreign investors have been investing in bonds earlier. And so, at the margin, it is a positive for the rupee.

"Fundamentally, I don't believe these measures will do much to improve the currency situation, because the problem plaguing the currency are the twin deficits, and that can only be addressed by cutting the fiscal deficit. And, that is a much tougher job."

RUPA REGE NITSURE, CHIEF ECONOMIST, BANK OF BARODA, MUMBAI

"These measures are okay to improve the sentiment in the short term only. These steps will help improve the depth in the government bonds market to some extent, it is a gradual step to more easing. However, investors were looking for introduction of long pending structural reforms, and unless that happens, rupee will not recover on a sustainable basis. But the positive from these measures may linger for a longer time for bonds."

SHAKTI SATAPATHY, FIXED INCOME STRATEGIST, AK CAPITAL, MUMBAI

"The measures indicate limited offerings at the government's end to restore the near-term investment sentiment in the economy. Raising the FII (foreign institutional investor) debt investment limit and ECB (external commercial borrowing) relaxation are clearly temporary measures lacking any promising determination to keep the fiscal worry under control. More of the sectoral specific reforms are needed to give the growth impetus to the economy."

PARESH NAYAR, HEAD OF FIXED INCOME AND FX, FIRST RAND BANK, MUMBAI

"Obviously the market had discounted much more than the announcement, thus markets have reacted negatively. Few of the measures on ECB and allowing SWFs (sovereign wealth funds) to invest may turn positive but such measures take time".

ABHEEK BARUA, CHIEF ECONOMIST, HDFC BANK, NEW DELHI

"These measures, if they are the complete set of measures, are tame, and disappointing compared to the market expectations. The market was expecting hefty inflows through some millennium deposit scheme, or so, but these measures alone won't do much.

"Global factors are likely to take over, and negative momentum may return and the rupee may breach 57 to a dollar and beyond. Will wait for the rest of the day, to see if more measures are coming."

RADHIKA RAO, ECONOMIST, FORECAST PTE, SINGAPORE

"Knee-jerk reaction has seen the rupee and stocks pare early gains. The changes announced are positive and will further deepen the domestic bond markets.

"Markets, however, will be disappointed due to the limited boost to fund inflows from these measures and consequently of little immediate help to the local currency."

UPASNA BHARDWAJ, ECONOMIST, ING VYSYA BANK, MUMBAI

"The measures announced may provide some relief in the near term, but more drastic measures are required by the policymakers to curb the slide in Rupee. For a more sustained stability in INR, it is imperative that the government initiates some corrective reforms on fiscal management or FDI."

SUBRAMANIAN SHARMA, DIRECTOR, GREENBACK FOREX, MUMBAI

"The bigger problem is on the supply-side for dollars. The government needs to boost capital inflows. It needs to address the GAAR (General Anti-Avoidance Rules) and retrospective taxation issues. The current measures will do little to boost sentiment. The rupee is likely to trade in a 56.60-57 band for the session."

MARKETS

- The rupee was at 56.96/97 to the dollar, weakening from 56.55 levels before the announcement. The currency was still up on the day, after closing at 57.12/13 on Friday.

- Benchmark stock indexes erased earlier mild gains to fall, with the main BSE index down 0.2 percent.

BACKGROUND

- The Indian rupee posted its worst weekly fall in nine months last week, having slumped to a record low of 57.32 against the U.S. dollar on Friday, hurt by dollar demand from oil firms and gold importers as well the broad risk-off sentiment.

- The Reserve Bank of India left interest rates unchanged last week, defying widespread expectations for a rate cut as it warned that doing so could worsen inflation, disappointing markets.

- Economy has been slowing sharply due to a combination of factors such as high borrowing costs, government inaction on key policies and sluggish global environment.

- Standard & Poor's has said that India could become the first of the so-called BRIC economies to lose its investment-grade status, less than two months after cutting its rating outlook for the country.

- Industrial output rose just 0.1 percent in April, lower than expectations in a Reuters poll for a 1.7 percent increase. Output fell in March from a year earlier by 3.5 percent.

- Economic growth slowed to 5.3 percent in the March quarter, its weakest pace in nine years and sharply off 9.2 percent rise in the year-earlier period.

- Price pressures remain high with the wholesale price inflation accelerating to 7.55 percent in May from a year earlier, driven by double-digit rises in food and fuel prices.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## laman12345

*Big Mouth India government fails again, Rupee drops back to 57. Once again, the government unnecessarily raised expectations only to disappoint. 

Big Mouth Indians style *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## laman12345

*India: Water cut likely if no rain by next week*

26-06-2012

The delayed rains has raised concerns of the civic administration over the management of water available in dams and it has decided to take the final call on a water cut by next week if there is no rainfall by then.

Water cut likely if no rain by next week: Pathak - Indian Express

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SamantK

Is this an Indian thread or a Chinese one?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Holmes

*India keen to invest in Indonesia's East Java*



> Jakarta, June 26 (IANS) Indian companies are interested in investing in various businesses in Indonesia's East Java province, especially in steel, textile, education and human resource development sectors, a top Indian official has said.
> 
> India's Ambassador to Indonesia Gurjit Singh said this to H. Soekarwo, governor of East Java, during a visit to provincial capital Surabaya, also the second largest city in the country, the Indian embassy said in a statement.
> 
> Singh told Soekarwo that business delegations from India would include Surabaya as part of their tours to explore greater possibilities in the region.
> 
> Major Indian companies have already made substantial investments in East Java, and more plans will be considered, Singh said.
> 
> India would also offer five technical scholarships to people from East Java for short-term training programmes in India.
> 
> Singh said several students from the province have been shortlisted for grant of scholarships for graduate courses in India, and would be leaving for the country in the current academic year.
> 
> The Indian envoy met a few senior educationists from the universities of East Java to discuss further educational collaboration with India.


India keen to invest in Indonesia's East Java (With Image)


----------



## Raje amar

samantk said:


> Is this an Indian thread or a Chinese one?



its good to have critics around or you will have no choice than to belive the government.
its give you the picture that the govt. will avoide. so its actually good.


secondly they are too obsessed about India & hence read more about it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

samantk said:


> Is this an Indian thread or a Chinese one?



This is a special way chinese have developed to show that they are not obsessive with India....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

Coca-Cola to invest $5 bn in India over 8 years


----------



## shuttler

laman12345 said:


> *India: Water cut likely if no rain by next week*
> 
> 26-06-2012
> 
> The delayed rains has raised concerns of the civic administration over the management of water available in dams and it has decided to take the final call on a water cut by next week if there is no rainfall by then.
> 
> Water cut likely if no rain by next week: Pathak - Indian Express



in fact monsoon rainfalls are good for the farmers bad for the cities as the drainage systems in the latter are so poorly constructed that flooding is a daily battle for the city / slum dwellers!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

Ikea&#8217;s decision to invest &#8364;600m in the first stage of a possible &#8364;1.5bn investment over the next 15-20 years gave a precious boost to the Indian government on Friday &#8211; reinforced by Moody&#8217;s on Monday, when it declined to follow Fitch and S&P&#8217;s downgrades of India&#8217;s outlook and held its own outlook steady.

Anand Sharma, trade and industry minister, made the point talking with reporters in Belgium: &#8220;Investors [have shown their] confidence in India, irrespective of the country&#8217;s rating&#8230; the fundamentals of our economy are strong and will remain strong.&#8221;

With India presenting high budget and current account deficits, high inflation, low growth and a weak currency, Sharma&#8217;s claim might be debatable. But seven months after the government rolled out a policy allowing foreign companies to own 100 per cent of single-brand retail outlets &#8211; while also rolling back a proposal to allow them to take control of multibrand outlets &#8211; Delhi has its tent pole project in Ikea.

&#8220;It is a confirmation of investors&#8217; continued confidence in India and its economy and endorsement of our policy. I expect many more such announcements,&#8221; Sharma added.

Ikea in India: others on the way? | beyondbrics


----------



## shuttler

IndoCarib said:


> Coca-Cola to invest $5 bn in India over 8 years



Coca Cola never gets tired of operating troubles in india obviously:




US and India: Coca-Cola faces trouble on two fronts - CSR Articles by Mallen Baker


Case against Coca-Cola Kerala State: India « Right To Water and Sanitation

Groundwater Depletion - Coca-Cola Charged with Groundwater Depletion and Pollution in India



> Coca-Cola Offers Sludge "Fertilizer" and Beverages with Pesticides





Campaign to Stop Killer Coke | Coke's Crimes in India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

India-EU free trade to support both stumbling economies | Firstpost

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*If India is able to bounce off of these levels, which I think is a strong possibility, then last week was just a temporary reaction. The rupee ( INR , quote ), after all, has fallen by such a large amount that the devalued currency alone will make India's economy pick up speed. More time is needed, but the Indian economy remains one to pay close attention to.*

Indian economy: a temporary breakdown, or something else? - NASDAQ.com

Read more: Indian economy: a temporary breakdown, or something else? - NASDAQ.com


----------



## cloud_9

**repost**


----------



## shuttler

*Water shortage hits city; power cuts add to woes*

Water shortage hits city; power cuts add to woes - Indian Express

Jun 24 2012


*Unscheduled power cuts in domestic areas have not only irked consumers but at the same time have also resulted in acute water shortage in many parts of the city. The repeated tripping of the system is resulting in a fault in the tubewell motors which is making many areas face water shortage. In ward number 59, the water shortage problem has been faced for more than a month. Regular faults in the tubewell motors of Jawaddi village and Punjab Mata Nagar are being reported.

Water tankers are also being sent to the village. However, on Friday a new motor was replaced with the faulty one in Jawaddi. The villagers are feeling so relieved that they distributed sweet yellow rice. Gurvinder Singh, a villager said, &#8220;We are making the water gods happy so that we don&#8217;t face any more trouble this season. Staying without water and power is really difficult.&#8221;

A similar problem of faulty tubewell motors has also been reported in the old city area of the Sabzi Mandi Area. A water shortage has also been reported at the Rahon Road colonies. Kamlesh Bansal, the superintending engineer of the Operations and Maintenance (O&M) Cell, said, &#8220;We have detected faulty tube well motors at about eight tubewells and our teams are on the job to repair them. Dry weather followed by power cuts is the main reason. The repeated power cuts are leading to voltage fluctuations which are damaging our motors.&#8221;

Meanwhile, the residents stated that the Municipal Corporation (MC) tube well operators are not changing the timings of water supply as per the power cuts, which is adding to their problems. The civic authorities have a valid excuse as they say that cuts are too frequent and staggered throughout the day that they are not able to access the actual time of power cuts. Bansal said, &#8220;Still, the councillors are making adjustments at the local level in the areas.&#8221;*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## shuttler

*Road to nowhere: the longest expressway India never had]*

Jun 26, 2012

*(Reuters) *- *In a wheat field near the mighty Ganges river stands a cracked foundation stone surrounded by nibbling goats and farmers driving their cattle in the baking sun.

Unveiled more than four years ago, it's all that remains of an ambition to build India's longest expressway, an eight-lane, 1,050-km (650-mile) road that would have run through Uttar Pradesh and connected one of the country's most backward regions to the doorstep of the nation's capital.

Supporters of the Ganga Expressway project say it would have helped transform Uttar Pradesh, India's most populous state and one of its poorest, and the lives of its 200 million people by slashing travel times and letting industry and townships sprout.

But having been in and out of the headlines for years, the project has all but crumbled under the weight of political wrangling, opposition from farmers whose fields would have suffered, and a court order in 2009 stalling construction on environmental grounds.

"It's one of those projects that can change the development map of a region," said Gopal Sarma of the consulting firm Bain & Company.

"At the same time, there is the whole issue of how do you deal with people who have held onto pieces of land for literally hundreds of years, and are not really looking at compensation but are looking to continue a way of life that they have had?"

The failure of the Ganga Expressway offers a snapshot of India's chronic infrastructure woes and a reality check on Prime Minister Manmohan Singh's recent promise to speed up more than 200 key projects.

New Delhi has set an ambitious target to pump $1 trillion into an overhaul of infrastructure over the next five years, revamping roads, building airports and tackling endemic power blackouts. But, as the Ganga Expressway shows, such targets are all too often held hostage to harsh realities on the ground.

It's also symptomatic of how, for India's leaders, political expedience often trumps the need to revive investor sentiment and growth. In recent months, one party in the ruling coalition blocked a proposal to open the retail sector to foreign investment and the government has dithered on slashing costly state subsidies on fuel, fertilisers and food.

"It was a very ambitious project," said a former top state official who was closely involved in the expressway proposal, speaking to Reuters on condition of anonymity. "The tragedy of the whole situation was that the politics came in.

"People don't know what is good for the state, good for the people, good for the country," the official added.

TREACHEROUS, MIND-NUMBING

Driving across Uttar Pradesh's existing highways can be by turns treacherous or mind-numbingly slow. Cars and trucks jostle with bicycles, bullock carts, cows and goats along what are often narrow and potholed roads, gumming up traffic and prompting drivers to veer dangerously across lanes to overtake.

With a creaking rail network, India relies heavily on such highways to transport goods. But their often-shoddy condition saps the competitiveness of companies and creates supply bottlenecks that have helped keep inflation uncomfortably high.

The average speed of trucks travelling on Indian roads is just 35 km (22 miles) per hour, less than half the 75 km (47 miles) in the United States, according to a report by global management consultancy McKinsey and Company.

The Ganga Expressway was supposed to help change all that. Conceived under Mayawati, a four-time chief minister of Uttar Pradesh with prime ministerial ambitions, the stone was unveiled with much fanfare on her 52nd birthday in January 2008.

A contract to build the road was awarded to a unit of Jaiprakash Associates (JAIA.NS), a construction and infrastructure giant that also built India's Formula One track. Sameer Gaur, a top executive at the group who led the project, declined to comment for this article.

Under the state government's proposal, the company was to both fund and build the project. In return, it could charge toll fares and develop potentially lucrative real estate along the road - a version of the public-private-partnerships (PPP) that cash-strapped Indian governments have pushed in the sector.

But as is so often the case in India's troubled infrastructure story, one person's key development project is another person's land grab.

Farmers, egged on by what was at that time the state's main opposition Samajwadi Party (SP), said the project would rob small landholders of fertile land and their livelihoods.

Grumbling about inflation, power and water shortages, the farmers have scant faith in politicians and struggle to see how a massive highway running over their lands would benefit them.

"The government has done nothing for us except raise prices," said one, Dinesh Rai. "We are fooled by every party that comes in."

"What are we going to sell if we can't grow anything? What will we carry along an eight-lane road? Mud?" joked another, Jitender Kumar Yadav.

The SP, which booted Mayawati out of office in state elections in March, called the project a conspiracy and staged protests.

Ambika Chaudhary, the revenue minister in the new government, proudly told Reuters his activists, then in opposition, caused such a furore that Mayawati scrapped a planned trip to lay the foundation stone in 2008. Instead, she unveiled it at the state capital, Lucknow, and later had the stone transported to its current location.

"She did not dare to come to Ballia," Chaudhary said. "We protested like anything and the programme was cancelled."

BRAKES

Officially, the Ganga Expressway still exists on paper, but with SP in power in Uttar Pradesh, it is unlikely to be built, at least for years.

Across India, poor infrastructure has helped put the brakes on the once-stellar growth of Asia's third-largest economy, which has dropped to its slowest pace in nine years, and businesses are clamouring for more policy action.

Lacking the financial muscle that China has to bring its infrastructure up to speed, New Delhi has turned to the private sector to fund half of the $1 trillion target.

But time after time, big investments fall prey to red tape and battles over land, stalling projects for years. Firms complain bureaucracy and corruption delay the awarding of contracts, while debt to fund new ventures is scarce and the market in which to bid for them too aggressive.

As a result, New Delhi has consistently missed construction and funding targets for many sectors in recent years. Out of 583 projects worth more than 1.5 billion rupees each, 235 are delayed, according to the government's 2011-12 economic survey.

Roads are the worst hit, although the $8 billion Golden Quadrilateral project, that links big cities New Delhi, Mumbai, Kolkata and Chennai with modern highways, has been mostly completed.

Examples abound of projects hit by similar woes to the Ganga road. The KMP Expressway, aimed at slashing congestion in the capital, was meant to be completed a year before the 2010 Commonwealth Games in Delhi. Instead, land disputes and delays in obtaining clearances caused it to miss several deadlines and it is now scheduled to be finished next May.

Bain's Sarma estimates that India will only achieve about $650 billion of the $1 trillion target, and that number could fall further if the government fails to lift corporate sentiment with some key policy decisions over the next 3-6 months.

"We still are facing huge policy paralysis to get projects moving forward. Project pipelines are slow," he said.

Facing an avalanche of criticism over his government's handling of the economy, Singh has raised infrastructure targets and rolled out a system to track key projects.

A senior government adviser, speaking on condition of anonymity, said the renewed push would help make individual ministries more accountable on performance, but added that he didn't "expect miracles".

For now, infrastructure players will likely wait and see whether Singh can deliver on his promise of a new impetus.

"(We're) not too optimistic, to be frank with you, because it is not the first time that such intentions have been made public," Vinayak Chatterjee, the chairman of Feedback Infrastructure Services, told Reuters Television.

"But I think there is a sense of fatigue with mere announcements of targets or mere announcements of new projects."*

http://in.reuters.com/article/2012/06/25/india-infrastructure-longest-expressway-idINDEE85O0HH20120625

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## IndoCarib

Indian pharma eyes US generic gold rush

*With a wave of drugs falling off the patent cliff in the US, Indian generic drug makers are scrambling to capitalise on this unique opportunity. Are they too late?*

*In just the last six months, Ranbaxy has mopped up a cool $600 million (Rs 3,417 crore) in revenue from the sale of generic Lipitor. Between 2012 and 2015, around $60 billion (Rs 3,41,705.1 crore) worth of original drugs such as Lipitor are going to see their patents expire. $34 billion (Rs 1,93,632.89 crore) of that total will be ripe for exploitation this year alone. It&#8217;s almost as if the heavens have opened up and rained good fortune &#8212; or even better yet, cash &#8212; on generic drug makers.*

*Indian pharma companies are in the forefront of this never-seen-before opportunity to make a lot of money in the US, thanks to a wave of drugs &#8212; such as Lexapro, Actos and Diovan &#8212; that will see their patents expire in the next few years. This is what happened to billion-dollar drugs such as Sanofi&#8217;s Plavix and Eli Lilly&#8217;s Zyprexa in the last decade or so, but the next wave will be even bigger. And no company worth its generic salt can afford to watch the action from the sidelines.*

Estimates by Dolat Capital show that the US generic market, currently estimated at $350 billion (Rs 19,93,279.8 crore) (and 75 per cent of pharma industry&#8217;s volume), is expected to grow by around 12-13 per cent over 2011-15. &#8220;If you want to be a really big, meaningful, global company, you cannot actually avoid or de-focus from the largest markets that are there today, which are the US, Europe and Japan,&#8221; says Lupin Chief Financial Officer, Ramesh Swaminathan.

*Consequently, major Indian drug makers like Dr Reddy&#8217;s Laboratories, Sun Pharmaceutical Industries, Lupin, Glenmark, Aurobindo Pharma and Torrent Pharma are racing to capitalise on this unique opportunity. &#8220;Even if we assume 90 per cent price erosion, the market for these new generics would be worth annual sales of around $10 billion (Rs 56,950.85 crore), an addition of 29 per cent to the current market of $35 billion (Rs 1,99,327.98 crore) annually,&#8221; says a report by Antique Stock Broking.*
*
Lupin, which has filed a total of 173 generic drug applications in US so far, launched 8 products in 2010-11 and 11 in 2011-12. The company&#8217;s filings during 2011-12 also increased to 25 from 21 in the previous year. Lupin currently sells 41 generic products in the US market and claims to be in the top position for 20 products as per market share.*

*Glenmark, which had received the highest approvals from the US Food and Drugs Administration in 2010-11, plans to launch 10 new products in the market in the current fiscal.* The company, with a focus on niche segments like dermatology and oral contraceptives, launched 12 products in US in 2011-12 as well. It also has 38 generic drug applications pending with the regulator for approval.

*Both the US and Europe together account for 53 per cent of the global pharmaceutical market, but the US is the more coveted territory for many reasons. It has a favourable regulatory environment compared to the stringent price control norms in key European markets. A depreciating rupee versus the dollar has also helped. *&#8220;The rupee depreciation against the Dollar (14 per cent in FY12) works in the favour of most of these drug makers on account of higher realisation on their export receivables,&#8221; a report by Dolat Capital said.

Moreover, generic drugs are now a core part of how the US health system cuts its costs today. According to the Generic Pharmaceutical Association, during 1999-2008, generic drugs saved the American healthcare system more than $734 billion (Rs 41,80,192.49 crore). Expenditure on prescription medicines is one of the fastest-growing components of healthcare costs, and hence, is a prime target for cost reduction.

*This means, a hectic scramble to cash in on the opportunity as quickly as possible. According to industry estimates, Indian companies are filling an average of 1,000 abbreviated new drug application (ANDAs) every year in the US to tap the opportunity.** The bulk drug filings from Indian companies in US have also increased significantly.* *Of the total bulk drug filings in US, India accounted for 45 per cent in 2009 and 49 per cent in 2010, which further increased to 51 percent last year.*

And yet, they might be a little too late to the generic party, having arrived almost a decade after market leaders like Teva, Sandoz, Mylan and Watson have already penetrated the US market. &#8220;By the time Indian companies developed the necessary competencies to effectively compete in the market, the leading global players had already built large product portfolios and wide distribution networks,&#8221; a report by Antique Stock Broking says. Consequently, only Lupin and Dr Reddy&#8217;s Labs have shares of over two per cent each in the US market and all Indian companies together account for a mere nine per cent share.

With opportunity, comes competition, much more so than it ever was in the US pharma industry. &#8220;Price erosion can range from 90-95 per cent of the innovator price post patent expires and hence profitable growth will always be a challenge,&#8221; says Glenn Saldanha, Chairman and Managing Director, Glenmark Pharma. &#8220;There is certainly going to be more competition,&#8221; says Sujay Shetty, Partner, PricewaterhouseCoopers. &#8220;So, Indian companies will have to haunt for more new and value added products,&#8221; adds Shetty.

Which is why, Indian generic companies are thinking of various strategies through which they can make the most of this opportunity. While some companies have chose the Para IV route which allows them an exclusive right to sell their product for 180 days, many have also decided to target niche segments where it is difficult to develop products. For instance, firms like Ranbaxy, Dr Reddy&#8217;s and Sun Pharma are targeting 180 days of exclusivity. On the other hand Lupin and Glenmark have a product pipeline focused on niche segments like dermatology and oral contraceptives.

So, how does the future look for Indian generics? *&#8220;Considering the 16 per cent share in the exclusivities upside and the 30-per cent-plus share in current ANDA approvals, we believe Indian players will acquire a much larger share of the market for new generics *(compared to their current share of nine per cent),&#8221; says the Antique report, which is a shot in the arm for generics hoping to make a windfall despite a late start.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Indian pharma cos got 32% of total US FDA generic drug approvals*

The US FDA has in total given 151 generic product approvals and tentative approvals (excluding labeling revisions, modified indications and manufacturing changes) during the period April-June 21st. An analysis of the US FDA generic drug approvals during this period reveals some interesting facts:

* *Canadian based Apotex Pharma with 16 approvals is the company with the highest number of ANDA approvals during the period*
* *Teva Pharmaceuticals with 10 product approvals is the second highest during the period*
* *Indian pharma companies including its foreign subsidiaries have received 49 ANDA approvals. This is equivalent to 32% of the total approvals *

Pharma cos got 32% of total US FDA generic drug approvals - Moneycontrol.com -

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


*India overtakes US as Nigeria's biggest export market*

PAUL OHIA ABUJA: India has overtaken the US to become Nigeria's largest market for exports, according to the first quarter Trade Statistics released by the oil-rich African country's National Bureau of Statistics.
*
The moving of the US to the second position is seen as a major development for Nigerian and Indian trade relations, given that the US had remained the country's largest export market since 1964.*

In a broader context, the NBS data also reveals that during the quarter, India-Nigeria bilateral trade reached USD 5.15 billion in the first quarter or within 0.5 per cent of the US which, for the moment, retains the top-spot.

India overtakes US as Nigeria's biggest export market - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## laman12345

laman12345 said:


> *Big Mouth India government fails again, Rupee drops back to 57. Once again, the government unnecessarily raised expectations only to disappoint.
> 
> Big Mouth Indians style *




What happened to the strong steps being taken by the PM and FM. It was just a hype and it had boomeranged.

PM & FM: Strong steps will be taken, 20% export growth in 120 days, abcd, 1234, bla bla bla....election time in 2014, infrastructure, secular divide (SC, ST, OBC), religious divide (come one muslims), speech bla bla bla...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## angeldemon_007

Despite policy paralysis, India&rsquo;s growth is still among the highest for emerging economies - The Economic Times


India Seeks Afghanistan Investments, Ambassador Rao Says - Businessweek


http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...about-Re-fall-Mr-Yen/articleshow/14421639.cms


----------



## laman12345

* India runs out of energy *

Jun 28, 2012


NEW DELHI - Power outages in India, now enduring the peak demand of hot summer months, are running to as long as eight to 10 hours in northern cities, including the capital, and while large parts of the country continue to be off grid rural areas with access to electricity can be without power for over 20 hours at a stretch. 

Asia Times Online :: India's piquant power problem

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hulk

Surprisingly only people posting on Indian economy thread are Chinese with negative news. Did not realized they are watching India so closely, it means we are so important.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 5link

Yeah you are right. I think these posters are really insecure. Who the hell spends their time like this? its pathetic

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ajaxpaul

5link said:


> Yeah you are right. I think these posters are really insecure. Who the hell spends their time like this? its pathetic



50 cent CPC bot working overtime for negetive propaganda.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## laman12345

*Tata Motors to halt production for three days due to 'prevailing India economic condition'*

Jun 27, 2012

Production will be halted at Tata Motors block here for three days from Thursday because of the 'prevailing economic condition', the company said on Wednesday. 

"A block closure has been announced from June 28 to 30 in the Jamshedpur plant," Tata Motors spokesman P J Singh said. 

"We are market driven company that is why we have taken the decision," Singh said when asked for the reason. 

Tata Motors to halt production for three days in Jamshedpur due to 'prevailing economic condition' - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IndoCarib

*India is Dubai's top trading partner*

*India has emerged as Dubai's top trading partner, achieving total trade of over $10 billion during the quarter ended March.*

*India also emerged as Dubai's top exporting and re-exporting country at $5.7 billion and came second in terms of imports at $5.17 billion, following China at $6.94 billion.** The US came in third place at $4.35 billion, according to the latest statistics released by Dubai Customs.*

Unwrought, worked and semi-manufactured gold topped the list of Dubai's imports with $6.9 billion from January to March 2012, followed by diamonds at $3.78 billion and jewellery and precious metals at $3.1 billion.

Imports of telecom equipment have reached $3.10 billion, while cars touched $2.06 billion.

Gold was the number one product to be exported from Dubai during the said period at $5.06 billion, followed by jewellery and precious metals and non-crude oil.

The continued growth in Dubai's foreign trade reflects the strength and resilience of the UAE economy, said Ahmed Butti Ahmed, Executive Chairman of Ports, Custom and Free Zone Corporation, Dubai Customs Director General.

Ahmed said the statistics include non-oil direct trade, free zone trade and customs warehouses.

"The continued growth of Dubai's foreign trade has mainly resulted in the development of modern customs systems that ensures offering a wide range of high quality services to the private sector and shipping and logistics companies," he said.

India is Dubai's top trading partner

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IndoCarib

*Rich Indians are giving away more money for philanthropy than before.*

In 2011, the average contribution to charity among high networth individuals was 3.1 per cent of their total income, up from 2.3 per cent in 2010. Bain & Co, a consultancy firm (founded by US Republican presidential nominee Mitt Romney), conducts an annual survey of India&#8217;s rich. Titled &#8216;India Philanthropy Report 2012&#8217; says that a growing number of Indian rich have both the means and the inclination to participate in philanthropy.

India

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

IndoCarib said:


> *Rich Indians are giving away more money for philanthropy than before.*
> 
> In 2011, the average contribution to charity among high networth individuals was 3.1 per cent of their total income, up from 2.3 per cent in 2010. Bain & Co, a consultancy firm (founded by US Republican presidential nominee Mitt Romney), conducts an annual survey of India&#8217;s rich. Titled &#8216;India Philanthropy Report 2012&#8217; says that a growing number of Indian rich have both the means and the inclination to participate in philanthropy.
> 
> India



This is particularly good news

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## newdelhinsa

*India&#8217;s rich donate more, give $5 bn each year, shows survey*

This is for *rotten Tomato,* feel the Indian modesty

India&#8217;s rich donate more, give $5 bn each year, shows survey

&#8226; A year ago, India was a leader in private charitable giving among developing nations, with donations totaling between 0.3 per cent and 0.4 per cent of GDP. India&#8217;s gross domestic product or GDP is $ 1.7 trillion. This means, rich Indians give away approximately $ 5.1 to $ 6.8 bn each year.

&#8226; In 2012, the survey found that more than 70 per cent of donors were novices, with less than three years of philanthropic experience. More than a third of those surveyed were 30 years old or younger. Such data underscores the fact that Indian philanthropy is a nascent sector, with enormous room for growth and tremendous promise.

&#8226; The survey also notes that charitable giving has continued to rise over the last twelve months, with rich Indians donating an increasing proportion of their wealth to charitable causes. The average contribution was 3.1 per cent of total income in 2011, up from 2.3 per cent during the previous year.

&#8226; More than half of the rich surveyed expect to boost their donations again in 2012. Although giving is on the rise, there is significant room for improvement if India is benchmarked against the US, one of the world&#8217;s leaders in private giving, where the rich donate 9.1 per cent of their income on average to charity.

&#8226; When compared with US donors, India&#8217;s rich are newcomers to philanthropy. Nearly 80 per cent of the rich Indians in the study view themselves as novice donors while 74 per cent of their counterparts in the US consider themselves experienced. This has profound implications for the work that nonprofits and others in the field must undertake to win the confidence and raise the awareness of potential philanthropists in India.

&#8226; Although NGOs and grassroots organisations remain top recipients of donations across all causes, private foundations have experienced an increase in donations over the last year. With the rise of prominent avenues for giving such as the Azim Premji Foundation and the Shiv Nadar Foundation, the model for private foundations in India is gaining traction. This trend is similar to the important role they play in the US.

In Pics: NGOs changing the course of Indian education

&#8226; Among families who participate in philanthropy, 76 per cent have younger relatives who have assumed an active role in choosing charities, while 69 per cent say young members shape or spearhead the family&#8217;s charitable mission. &#8220;Our findings show the importance of younger family members in the rise of philanthropy,&#8221; the report said.

&#8226; The survey findings also show that young donors are committed to giving more. Our research shows that 57 per cent of young philanthropists expect to increase their charitable contributions in 2012, compared with 49 per cent of those over the age of 30.

&#8226; The survey expects Indian philanthropy to continue to increase in both the near and medium term, as more rich Indians learn about and participate in charitable giving and as novice donors gain confidence. Although obstacles to growth remain, we are pleased to note that donors&#8217; concerns are gradually waning. &#8220;Our research shows that 52 per cent of HNWIs plan to increase their charitable contributions in 2012, with a significant portion of this group expecting to boost their donations by 10 per cent or more,&#8221; the report said.


----------



## IndoCarib

*Despite policy paralysis, India&#8217;s growth is still among the highest for emerging economies*

Panic has struck the vast majority of commentators on the Indian economy in the wake of the recent decline in the growth rate. In turn, they have spawned a number of myths that pose additional threats to future growth by creating self-fulfilling negative expectations.If the India growth story is to sustain, these myths must be exposed for what they are and balance restored to the policy discourse.

The first myth is that growth has collapsed. It is expressed variously in the press. Some commentators say that gross domestic product (GDP) has collapsed; others say growth has collapsed; and still others say that India growth story is over. Then there are cynics who assert that the 'I' in acronym Bric is about to drop out or that it now stands for Indonesia.

*But let us do some fact-checking. Rather than collapse, GDP has continued to grow in every single quarter, not just every year. Even the rate of growth of GDP has not seen a dramatic decline.*

In the last fiscal year, which ended on March 31, 2012, GDP grew 6.5%. While below the 8.5% average of the preceding eight years, this is still well above what we have achieved during any other period on a sustained basis and among the highest growth rates in the world now.

*To those who think that the 'I' in Bric is about to drop out, let me first remind them that India supplies the only vowel in the latter. But more seriously, commentators making such claims need to check the record of the other countries in the quartet.*

Brazil has grown faster than 6.5% a year only once in the last 20 years and its average growth rate since 1996 has been less than 1%. Russia has done better than Brazil since 1999 but its growth rate was -7.8% (yes, negative 7.8%) in 2009, 4% in 2010 and 4.2% in 2011. *So, if the acronym is going to shrink, IC is a far better candidate than BRC!
*

*As for those who think that Indonesia should replace India to provide 'I' so as to preserve the elegance of the acronym, let me point out that in doing so, they would be dropping a country whose minimum annual growth rate has been 6.5% since 2003-04 in favour of one whose maximum annual growth rate has been 6.5% since 1997.*

The second myth is that India's investment rate has collapsed. If you believe that growth has collapsed, inference of the collapse of the investment rate is the natural next step: how could growth have collapsed with the collapse of investment?

But even the recent Standard & Poor report, which revels in predicting India's fall out of Bric, tells you that the gross investment has been a healthy 35% of GDP in 2011-12. This is well within the range of 27-39% since 2003-04, the year in which growth shifted to the 8-9% range.

Despite policy paralysis, India&rsquo;s growth is still among the highest for emerging economies - The Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Abingdonboy

^^ showed them!!


BBC News - Coca-Cola plans $5bn India investment to boost growth

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## laman12345

Abingdonboy said:


> ^^ showed them!!
> 
> 
> BBC News - Coca-Cola plans $5bn India investment to boost growth



5bn in 8 years. only 0.6 billion per year 

Coca-Cola invests over 5 billion per year in China 

*Why is solving India's inflation crisis important?*

JUNE 26TH, 2012

All of us are aware of India&#8217;s inflation crisis. It is very disappointing, how we lost our grip on stable 4-to-5 per cent inflation which was prevailing earlier. From February 2006 onwards, in every single month, the y-o-y CPI-IW inflation has exceeded the upper bound of 5 per cent.

All of us agree that there is something insiduous when 10% inflation effectively steals 10% of the value of my wallet or fixed income investments. 

Why is solving India&#8217;s inflation crisis important? « Citizen Economists

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhairava

The Hindu : States / Tamil Nadu : Tamil Nadu records 9.39 per cent growth rate



> Tamil Nadu, during the just concluded financial year of 2011-2012, recorded 9.39 per cent economic growth rate, the highest among southern States and much higher than the national average.....
> 
> ....Another significant development the State witnessed last year was that it attained the second status in terms of the size of the economy, next to Maharashtra. In the process, Tamil Nadu overtook Uttar Pradesh and Andhra Pradesh. In 2011-2012, the value of the Gross State Domestic Product (at 2004-2005 prices) of Tamil Nadu was 4.28 lakh crore while it was 4.19 lakh crore in respect of Uttar Pradesh and 4.07 lakh crore in the case of Andhra Pradesh. The Maharashtra's GSDP value in 2010-2011 was 7.75 lakh crore, according to a senior policy maker.....


----------



## laman12345

*As rupee falling, smaller Indian companies sweat!*

28-06-2012

His company, Atam Manohar Ship Breakers, bought a ship in February for $6 million when the local currency was close to its peak for the year at 49 to the dollar.

He now faces installment payments in July and August, with the rupee recently hitting a record low of 57.32 to the dollar.

Small companies are not the only ones facing losses: large ones such as Cairn India, Tata Power, Chennai Petroleum Corp, and Varun Shipping each reported forex losses of over 1 billion rupees in the quarter ended March.


"Everybody is worried"


As rupee skids, smaller Indian companies sweat | Reuters


----------



## IndoCarib

*India Plans $5.3 Billion of Highways as Jams Sap Growth*

The country intends to add about 1,600 kilometers (1,000 miles) of roads with at least six lanes, Raghav Chandra, joint secretary at the Ministry of Road Transport and Highways, said in an interview on June 14. He didn&#8217;t give a timeframe for awarding construction contracts or for completing the projects. 

India Plans $5.3 Billion of Highways as Jams Sap Growth - Bloomberg

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

*Foreign investors still upbeat on India*


*Optimists argue that India&#8217;s growth compares well with the rest of the world. India&#8217;s 5.3 per cent GDP growth rate for the quarter ended March 31 looked robust compared with, say, Brazil&#8217;s most recent quarterly rate of 0.8 per cent even if it looked anaemic next to the 9.1 per cent growth recorded 12 months earlier.*

According to data collected by Morgan Stanley, revenues for listed companies for the quarter ended in March rose by 15 to 20 per cent. The prevailing pessimism of India Inc is possibly because profit growth, say observers, has dropped well below revenue growth because of higher labour costs.

Foreign investors still upbeat on India - FT.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cloud_9

*SAIL-led consortium may finalise pact with Afghanistan by July-end*


> NEW DELHI: The SAIL-led consortium may sign the final pact with Afghanistan by July-end to develop a steel plant, a thermal power plant and necessary infrastructure with total investments of over $ 10 billion, Afghanistan's mines minister Wahidullah Shahrani said here today.
> 
> "Right now, we are in the final stage of contract negotiation. Hopefully...by the end of July, we will be signing the agreement," Shahrani told reporters at the Delhi Investment Summit on Afghanistan organised by CII.
> 
> He said the agreement would be signed in Kabul and the total investment by the Indian consortium would be over $ 10 billion.
> 
> The Afghan Iron & Steel Consortium had emerged as the preferred bidder for mining exploration rights at three iron ore mines at Hajigak, having an estimated reserve of 1.7 billion tonnes.
> 
> SAIL has the maximum of 20 per cent equity stake in it, while NMDC and RINL hold 18 per cent each. Among private players, JSW and JSPL hold 16 per cent each, while JSW Ispat and Monnet Ispat & Energy hold 8 per cent and 4 per cent stake, respectively.
> 
> He said Afghanistan will ensure the supply of coking coal, an important raw material for steel making. The Indian consortium had placed the raw material security as a pre- condition for setting up the steel plant.
> 
> "Everything has been included in the negotiation. Any raw material that will be needed for making steel including coking coal would be given to them," Shahrani said.
> 
> SAIL Chairman C S Verma had earlier said the consortium proposes to set up of a 6.12 million tonnes per annum (mtpa) steel plant in Afghanistan in two phases of 3.06 MT each, subject to Afghanistan government making available linkages for coking coal and limestone in requisite volumes.
> 
> There is also plan to build a 800 MW power plant in two phases of 400 MW each to cater to the operations of the mine and steel plant. As part of building necessary internal infrastructural support, the consortium plans to build 200 kms each of rail, road and transmission line network for the mine and steel project.
> 
> "The total investment by AFISCO on all of the above is estimated to be US$ 10. 8 billion in phases, subject to negotiations," Verma had said.



*Sterlite, JSPL, Monnet eager to join PSUs for Afghan mines*


> NEW DELHI: Sterlite Industries, Jindal Steel and Power and Monnet Ispat and Energy have evinced interest in joining hands with four PSUs, including Hindustan Copper (HCL), to form a special purpose vehicle to bid for gold and copper mines in Afghanistan.
> 
> "Three parties are exploring opportunities to participate with us so that one bid from India as a country is placed. We have not yet taken a final decision (on their inclusion). We will be taking it shortly," HCL Chairman and Managing Director Shakeel Ahmed told reporters at the Delhi Investment Summit on Afghanistan.
> 
> The three companies -- Sterlite Industries, Jindal Steel and Power and Monnet Ispat and Energy -- would possibly form a joint venture, if included, with four state-run firms -- HCL, Nalco, MECL and SAIL, he said.
> 
> The Afghanistan government has invited bids from interested parties for developing four copper and gold mines, spread across the war-torn country. Its Mines Minister Wahidullah Shahrani, while speaking at the function earlier in the day, said a total of 40 companies including the world's majors have evinced interests for developing these mines.
> 
> The unique public and private sector joint venture model for securing raw material assets abroad has already tasted success and more recently in Afghanistan itself with a seven- member public-private sector consortium, led by SAIL, bagging mining rights in three Hajigak iron ore mines.
> 
> The consortium has plans to invest over $ 10 billion for a steel plant, a power plant and developing other infrastructure.
> 
> It has already went past the first hurdle by being shortlisted and now would place the financial bid, which would be submitted shortly.
> 
> Ahmed said there are separate dates for submitting bids for different deposits. However, for the first one, final bid is to be submitted by the middle of next month.



*Keen on coal mines in Indonesia, South Africa: Tata Power*


> MUMBAI: Leading private utility Tata Power has said to ensure future fuel supply, it will continue to look for coal mines abroad, as the domestic supply shortage has been impacting its operations.
> 
> "We are already scouting for coal mines overseas. We are looking at Indonesia and South Africa for acquiring coal mines," Tata Power Executive Director for Operations S Padmanabhan told reporters in an interview here today.
> 
> The price of imported coal is nearly the double the domestic rates hence companies are not keen on running their plants such coal supplies alone, as they are not able to pass on the price difference to discoms in most cases.
> 
> While a tonne of imported coal is priced at $ 110, the same is available in the domestic market at half that cost. But the state-run monopoly Coal India is able to supply only around 70 percent of the domestic demand.
> 
> Coal India currently produces only 440 million tonne, while the demand is 650 mt. Coal India is meeting the gap through imports.
> 
> Explaining the rationale for owning more mines overseas, Padmanabhan said, "given the demand for the fuel for our power plants and the shortage of domestically produced coal, we have to depend on imports."
> 
> Though he did not elaborate on the timeline for any such deal or the quantum of funds earmarked for this, he explained that this would not be an outright purchase but mostly picking up stakes in already operating mines.
> 
> Currently, the company sources coal from four mines in Indonesia and two from Australia.
> 
> Out of these four Indonesian mines, Tata Power already owns 30 percent stake each in two of them, with an offtake of a little over 40 mt annually from them.


----------



## IndoCarib

India still world's second most economically confident nation: Report

New Delhi: Weakness in rupee, high inflation and slowdown in growth led to decline in economic confidence in the country in May compared to the earlier month, according to research firm Ipsos.

According to the Ipsos Economic Pulse of the World Survey, economic confidence among Indians declined by two points to 70 percent in the month of May as compared to the previous month. It had stood at 72 in April.

*However, India continued to retain the second most economically confident nation title after Saudi Arabia, which tops the table with a wide margin at 88 percent in May.*


----------



## cloud_9

*RBI notifies changes in FDI norms*


> MUMBAI: The Reserve Bank today notified changes in the FDI policy to allow FIIs to invest up to 23 per cent in commodity exchanges without seeking its prior approval.
> 
> These changes were approved by the Department of Industrial policy and Promotion (DIPP) on April 10.
> 
> In order to streamline the procedures to boost foreign investment into the country, the DIPP comes out with a consolidated FDI circular every year. The next circular would be released on March 29, 2013.
> 
> In a communication to the banks, the RBI said that "banks may bring the contents of this circular to the notice of their constituents and customers concerned".
> 
> The DIPP had also withdrew the facility of giving equity in lieu of import of second hand equipment. This move was aimed at discouraging import of sub-standard machinery.
> 
> It had also made certain other procedural changes in the circular and incorporated announcements made with regard to 100 per cent FDI in single brand and relaxation of guidelines for pharmaceutical sector.
> 
> As regard the commodity exchanges, at present, foreign investment, within a composite (FDI and FII)cap of 49 per cent, under the government approval route is permitted in commodity exchanges.


----------



## lightoftruth

*Rupee up 25 paise against dollar *

The rupee appreciated by 25 paise to 56.55 against the U.S. dollar in early trade on Friday at the Interbank Foreign Exchange market on hopes that the government will take steps to check the currency&#8217;s slide.

Besides, dollar selling by banks and exporters amid euro strengthening the American currency overseas after the European Union reaffirmed its commitment to use its bailout funds flexibility also supported the rupee.

The rupee closed at 56.80 in Thursday&#8217;s trade, a rise of 35 paise, or 0.61 per cent, its biggest percentage gain in two weeks.

Meanwhile, the BSE benchmark index Sensex surged by 269.49, or 1.58 per cent, to 17,260.25 in early trade on Friday. 

The Hindu : Business / Markets : Rupee up 25 paise against dollar

*Sensex zooms 269 points in early trade *

Extending gains for the fourth day in a row, the BSE benchmark Sensex rose by hefty 269 points in early trade on Friday on sustained buying by funds and retailers on hopes that the government will announce economic reforms to revive the economy.

The 30-share barometer, which had climbed by 108 points in the past three sessions, rose by another 269.49 points, or 1.58 per cent, to 17,260.25.

All sectoral indices, led by banking and capital goods, were trading in the positive zone with gains of up to 1.76 per cent.

The wide-based National Stock Exchange index Nifty also moved up by 78.20 points, or 1.57 per cent, to 5,227.35.

In the Asian region, Japan&#8217;s Nikkei was up by 1.50 per cent, while Hong Kong&#8217;s Hang Seng index gained 1.96 per cent in early trade. 

The Hindu : Business / Markets : Sensex zooms 269 points in early trade

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kurup

*Madhya Pradesh's GDP goes up to 12%*

BHOPAL: Madhya Pradesh's Gross Domestic Product ( GDP) growth rate has swelled to 12 per cent in the last fiscal from 8 per cent in 2010-11, according to the revised estimates, officials said on Friday.

Besides, the state, having agrarian economy, recorded 18 per cent agriculture growth rate in 2011 - 12, they added.

The economic and agriculture growth is bound to benefit a huge populace engaged in construction and agriculture sector by opening avenues of better health, education facilities, among other things for them. It development will also pave way for greater capital investment and production, they said.

Furthermore, MP has clocked close to 17 per cent in manufacturing and 8 per cent in industrial growth augmenting job opportunities, they added.

In last four years, MP stood third in terms of growth in country and it growth rate had been above the all India average growth rate, officials said. .

A decade ago, MP witnessed a negative growth. It was -7 per cent in the fiscal 2000-01 and -4 per cent in 2002-03 and it was mere 3 per cent in 2004-05.

Madhya Pradesh's GDP goes up to 12 per cent - The Times of India


----------



## Matrixx

lightoftruth said:


> *Rupee up 25 paise against dollar *
> 
> The rupee appreciated by 25 paise to 56.55 against the U.S. dollar in early trade on Friday at the Interbank Foreign Exchange market on hopes that the government will take steps to check the currency&#8217;s slide.
> 
> Besides, dollar selling by banks and exporters amid euro strengthening the American currency overseas after the European Union reaffirmed its commitment to use its bailout funds flexibility also supported the rupee.
> 
> The rupee closed at 56.80 in Thursday&#8217;s trade, a rise of 35 paise, or 0.61 per cent, its biggest percentage gain in two weeks.
> 
> Meanwhile, the BSE benchmark index Sensex surged by 269.49, or 1.58 per cent, to 17,260.25 in early trade on Friday.
> 
> The Hindu : Business / Markets : Rupee up 25 paise against dollar
> 
> *Sensex zooms 269 points in early trade *
> 
> Extending gains for the fourth day in a row, the BSE benchmark Sensex rose by hefty 269 points in early trade on Friday on sustained buying by funds and retailers on hopes that the government will announce economic reforms to revive the economy.
> 
> The 30-share barometer, which had climbed by 108 points in the past three sessions, rose by another 269.49 points, or 1.58 per cent, to 17,260.25.
> 
> All sectoral indices, led by banking and capital goods, were trading in the positive zone with gains of up to 1.76 per cent.
> 
> The wide-based National Stock Exchange index Nifty also moved up by 78.20 points, or 1.57 per cent, to 5,227.35.
> 
> In the Asian region, Japan&#8217;s Nikkei was up by 1.50 per cent, while Hong Kong&#8217;s Hang Seng index gained 1.96 per cent in early trade.
> 
> The Hindu : Business / Markets : Sensex zooms 269 points in early trade



Sensex end up 439 point up

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

octopus said:


> *Madhya Pradesh's GDP goes up to 12%*
> 
> BHOPAL: Madhya Pradesh's Gross Domestic Product ( GDP) growth rate has swelled to 12 per cent in the last fiscal from 8 per cent in 2010-11, according to the revised estimates, officials said on Friday.
> 
> Besides, the state, having agrarian economy, recorded 18 per cent agriculture growth rate in 2011 - 12, they added.
> 
> The economic and agriculture growth is bound to benefit a huge populace engaged in construction and agriculture sector by opening avenues of better health, education facilities, among other things for them. It development will also pave way for greater capital investment and production, they said.
> 
> Furthermore, MP has clocked close to 17 per cent in manufacturing and 8 per cent in industrial growth augmenting job opportunities, they added.
> 
> In last four years, MP stood third in terms of growth in country and it growth rate had been above the all India average growth rate, officials said. .
> 
> *A decade ago, MP witnessed a negative growth. It was -7 per cent in the fiscal 2000-01 and -4 per cent in 2002-03* and it was mere 3 per cent in 2004-05.
> 
> Madhya Pradesh's GDP goes up to 12 per cent - The Times of India



Thanks to Digi Raja, he left no stone unturned to register MP in the list of BIMARU states.


----------



## Matrixx

All NDA States are doing excellent


----------



## Hello_10

*Rupee posts its biggest daily gain in three years; sensex jumps 439 points*


MUMBAI: The rupee posted its biggest daily gain in three years on Friday after the government confirmed it will not impose retroactive taxes on foreign investors and as global risk asset rallied. 

Euro zone leaders agreed on Friday to take emergency action to bring down Italy's and Spain's spiralling borrowing costs and to create a single supervisory body for euro zone banks by the end of this year, a first step towards a European banking union. 

The improved global risk environment comes as investors are growing more hopeful of meaningful policy reforms at home after Prime Minister Manmohan Singh, a former central bank governor, took charge of the finance ministry. 

The government released draft rules on Thursday and said the general anti avoidance rules, or GAAR, would not apply retroactively, a big concern for portfolio investors. 

"The INR may outperform as well as India seems to be backtracking on its plans to retroactively apply new tax rules that would penalize a major foreign direct investor," said Dariusz Kowalczyk, senior economist & strategist for Asia ex-Japan at Credit Agricole. 

*The rupee settled at 55.6050/6150 as per State Bank of India data, rising 3.1 percent over its previous close.* It rose 2.7 percent on the week, its biggest weekly gain in over two and half years. That marked a turnaround after *the rupee tumbled to a record low of 57.32 against the dollar a week ago*. 

"I will wait for more clarity on the euro measures. The dollar/rupee broke a very important support at 56. If it sustains below that, we can see a further fall," said Abhishek Goenka, chief executive at India Forex Advisors. 

India has been buffeted by various macroeconomic concerns, primarily the twin fiscal and current account deficits, leaving it vulnerable to capital outflows at a time of global risk aversion. 

However, with Singh, widely credit with ushering in economic reforms in India in the 1990s, taking charge of the finance portfolio, investors are hoping he will push some much awaited reforms and address concerns on tax issues. 

Global risk aversion has also improved. The euro surged following relief after the statement from European leaders, raising hopes it could help ease a big recent overhang in global markets. One-month offshore non-deliverable forward contracts were quoted at 56.02. 

In the currency futures market, the most traded near-month dollar-rupee contracts on the National Stock Exchange, the United Stock Exchange and the MCX-SX all ended at 56.0550. The total volume was at $4.9 billion.

Rupee ends at 55.60; gains most in 3 years as risk assets rally - The Economic Times


*Stock markets closed on Friday with the biggest single-day gain of 439 points in 2012 as investors, richer by Rs 1.17 lakh crore, cheered clarity on tax-avoidance rules and upbeat global market sentiments.*

Sensex, which rose for the fourth straight day, opened higher with the Finance Ministry announcing the draft GAAR guidelines late last night.

Sentiments improved further as foreign inflows poured in after global investment bank Morgan Stanley upgraded India markets to &#8220;equal-weight&#8221; from the long-standing &#8220;under&#8212;weight&#8221; status.

The bullish sentiment was further supported by news that meeting of EU leaders have come up with a plan for a single financial supervisory mechanism for the debt-ridden region.

The BSE benchmark index settled at 17,429.98 &#8212; a level last seen in April 19 -- higher by 439.22 points or 2.59 per cent. The gauge surpassed its previous biggest single-day gain of 434 points on June 6.

As many as 29 out of the 30-share Sensex ended higher with gains led by Jindal Steel that rose 8.74 per cent, followed by Tata Power,ICICI Bank, Bhel and Sterlite which rose in the 5&#8212;6 per cent range.

In the broader market, nearly 1,870 stocks rose with investor wealth going up from Rs 60.35 lakh crore to Rs 61.52 lakh crore.

The 50-share National Stock Exchange index Nifty spurted by 129.75 points, or 2.52 per cent to 5,278.90 on fund-based buying in capital goods, power and banking stocks.

The Sensex has gained nearly 550 points in the last four days coinciding with Prime Minister Manmohan Singh himself taking over charge of finance portfolio and signalling speedy revival of the slowing economic growth.

The Hindu : Business / Markets : Sensex up 439 points

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IndoCarib

India seeks to ease investor fears on tax-avoidance rules - NY Daily News

Change if finance ministry portfolio is already showing positive results. Investors were scared of tax avoidance rules. Vodafone and others can take a sigh of releif

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

gulfnews : India stocks advance most in Asia


Mumbai: *Indian stocks climbed to the highest in 10 weeks, with the benchmark index gaining the most in Asia, as the government moved to soothe foreign investors' concerns over tax rules and Morgan Stanley upgraded the nation's shares.*

ITC Ltd, the nation's biggest tobacco company, climbed to a record. ICICI Bank Ltd, the third-biggest lender by market value, gained for a third day. The BSE India Sensitive Index, or Sensex, rose 2.4 per cent to 17,401.46, according to preliminary closing prices in Mumbai, the highest since April 19.

India said yesterday it plans to apply anti-tax avoidance rules from April 1, 2013, quashing concerns the norms would be used retrospectively, a day after Prime Minister Manmohan Singh took charge of the finance ministry. Overseas funds were net sellers of Indian stocks in April and May on concern the rules would apply to their local holdings. Morgan Stanley upgraded the country's equities to equal weight, after maintaining an underweight rating since the first quarter of 2011, saying the market is "now close to trough valuations."

"The equity valuation is not just cheap to history but exceptionally cheap to other emerging markets," Jonathan Garner, Hong Kong-based chief strategist at Morgan Stanley, said in a Bloomberg UTV interview today. "We felt that India had a period of significant underperformance during the period we were underweight and we didn't plan to remain underweight any longer."

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IndoCarib

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Indian rupee gains most in 3 yrs as risk assets rally | Reuters

*Indian rupee gains most in 3 yrs as risk assets rally*

MUMBAI, June 29 (Reuters) -* The Indian rupee posted its biggest daily gain in three years on Friday after the government confirmed it will not impose retroactive taxes on foreign investors and as global risk asset rallied.*


----------



## KRAIT

If they complete give complete power to MMS, may be UPA will come to power again.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

KRAIT said:


> If they complete give complete power to MMS, may be UPA will come to power again.



I am a BJP supporter. But if this time MMS turns around the economy, I will vote for UPA. On the flip side, If UPA comes to power, Rahul will be the PM. And economy go down the drain again


----------



## Hello_10

Hello_10 said:


> *Rupee posts its biggest daily gain in three years; sensex jumps 439 points*
> 
> *Stock markets closed on Friday with the biggest single-day gain of 439 points in 2012 as investors, richer by Rs 1.17 lakh crore, cheered clarity on tax-avoidance rules and upbeat global market sentiments.*
> 
> The Hindu : Business / Markets : Sensex up 439 points



its interesting that sensex added around $22bil to investors pockets in just one day, with 3.1% gain on rupees appreciation side also

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IndoUS

IndoCarib said:


> I am a BJP supporter. But if this time MMS turns around the economy, I will vote for UPA. On the flip side, If UPA comes to power, Rahul will be the PM. And economy go down the drain again


 
I don't really care, but I really think its time for UPA to take a rest. One party cannot be/should not be in power for a long time, BJP should come to power and if they want to they should ask MMS to retain his FM post.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HZR2011

NEW DELHI: Helped by a rally in the stock market where the Sensex surged by a whopping 439 points, its biggest single-day gain in 2012 so far, investors became richer by Rs 1.17 lakh crore on the back of clarity on tax-avoidance rules and bullish global sentiment. 

The BSE benchmark index settled at 17,429.98 - a level last seen in April 19, higher by 439.22 points, or 2.59 per cent. 

Following the surge in the market, the total investor wealth moved up by Rs 1.17 lakh crore to Rs 61.52 lakh crore. Across the market, around 1,870 stocks rose. All the 13 BSE sectoral indices also ended in green in range of 1-3 per cent. 

Among the 30-share Sensex stocks, as many as 29 counters ended higher with gains led by Jindal Steel that rose 8.74 per cent, followed by Tata Power, ICICI Bank and Bhel which rose 5-6 per cent each. The 50-share National Stock Exchange index Nifty spurted by 129.75 points, or 2.52 per cent to 5,278.90. 

Analysts said the sentiments became buoyant as market players cheered Finance Ministry's proposal that the controversial General Anti-Tax Avoidance Rules ( GAAR) would not be applicable below a particular limit. 

"The underlying bias has improved but further gains will hinge on policy interventions by the Centre to restore investor confidence. Any encouraging development out of Europe or any other developed markets will also support Indian stocks. 

"The euro-zone crisis continues to keep investors on the edge. Therefore, all eyes are on the EU summit which could throw up some more positive initiatives to tackle the two-and-a-half-year-old debt crisis," Amar Ambani, Head of Research, IIFL said. 

Sentiment also improved on reports from Europe suggesting a new plan is being worked out to support the ailing banks of the debt-ridden trading bloc. Asian indices, including Hong Kong, Taiwan, Japan and China, closed with gains of up to 2 per cent while European indices were trading 1-2 per cent higher in early trade on the news. 

Sensex has gained nearly 550 points in the last four days coinciding with Prime Minister Manmohan Singh taking over charge of Finance portfolio and signaling speedy revival of the slowing economic growth.

Investors richer by Rs 1.17 trillion as Sensex surges 439 points - The Economic Times

*so Rupee is gaining back or will it go back to 57/$ after a week??*


----------



## Matrixx

If Pakistani and Chinese are not around in this thread ...means some good news are there for India.....


----------



## shuttler

*the rowdy chests thumping has subsided temporarily and now this for more of your thumping party:*

Jan-March current account gap at record high
Jun 29, 2012

(Reuters) - *India's current account deficit touched a record high in the March quarter, as surging imports and only moderate export growth pushed up the trade deficit, keeping the balance of payments in deficit for the second quarter in a row.*

Hefty oil and gold imports weighed on India's external position during the quarter, although economists said they expect the gap to narrow in the June quarter as oil prices fell and gold imports eased.

The widening current account deficit has weighed on the rupee, pulling the unit to a record low of 57.32 to the dollar on June 22.

*Investors have become wary of Indian markets as economic growth slipped to a nine-year low, the current account deficit widened and Standard & Poor's threatened to cut the country's credit rating to junk, making the rupee the worst performing currency in Asia this year.*

"What it (rupee) hasn't factored in is a likely improvement in the current account in the first quarter (April-June)," said Abheek Barua, chief economist at HDFC Bank in New Delhi. "So there is scope for a reversal and stability in the rupee."

India's balance of payments deficit was $5.7 billion in the first three months of 2012, narrower than the $12.8 billion deficit in the December quarter, Reserve Bank of India data showed. But that compared with a surplus of $2 billion in the March quarter of 2011.

"Despite the slowdown in economic activity and rupee depreciation, growth in merchandise imports moderated only mildly from 27.7 percent in the fourth quarter of (fiscal) 2010-11 to 22.6 percent in the fourth quarter of 2011-12, reflecting inelastic demand for gold and oil," the central bank said on Friday. The fiscal year ends in March.

*The country's current account deficit hit an all-time high of $21.7 billion in the March quarter, or 4.5 percent of gross domestic product (GDP), from $6.3 billion in the same quarter a year earlier, the RBI data showed.*

*For the full fiscal year of 2011/12, the current account deficit was $78.2 billion or 4.2 percent of GDP, deeper than the $46 billion deficit in 2010/11, the RBI said.
*
In the December quarter, the current account deficit was $19.95 billion.

"I expect the (current account) deficit to reduce over the next two quarters due to lower oil prices, and slower gold imports," said D.K. Joshi, chief economist at CRISIL, adding that he expects the current account deficit for the current fiscal year at 3.6 percent of GDP.

*India's trade deficit in the March quarter stood at $51.6 billion, from a $48.7 billion deficit in the December quarter and a $30 billion deficit a year earlier.
*
India's financial account, which includes foreign direct investment and portfolio investment as well as overseas borrowing by Indian companies, ran a surplus of $16.5 billion in the March quarter compared with $20.5 billion in the October quarter and $9.1 billion a year earlier.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Matrixx

Everybody know 1st quarter did not go well for India and you guys posted this news thousand times.....

And you will post thousand time in future also to satisfy your EGO.....


----------



## IndoCarib

Core sector growth improves to 4.6% in May

New Delhi: *In a silver lining for flagging Indian economy, eight core sectors posted a higher growth rate of 4.6 percent in May against a dismal 2.2 percent expansion rate in the previous month.*


----------



## shuttler

@Matrixx: that's an article about financial news as fresh as 29 June. what a "thousand times" cr@p!


----------



## conworldus

The Hindu : Business / Economy : Current account deficit swells

Current account deficit swells

OOMMEN A. NINAN
SHARE · COMMENT · PRINT · T+ 

At $78.2 billion, it stands at 4.2 per cent of GDP

The Reserve Bank of India (RBI), on Friday, said that Current Account Deficit (CAD) rose to $78.2 billion (4.2 per cent of gross domestic product (GDP)) in 2011-12 from $ 46 billion (2.7 per cent of GDP) in 2010-11, &#8220;largely reflecting higher trade deficit on account of subdued external demand and relatively inelastic imports of POL and gold and silver&#8221;.

During 2011-12, while growth in exports decelerated sharply to 23.6 per cent (37.5 per cent in 2010-11), imports grew by 31.1 per cent (26.7 per cent).

Imports of oil, up 46.9 per cent, and precious metals, up 49.4 per cent, together contributed nearly 45 per cent of total imports during the year. Notably, international price of the Indian basket of crude oil increased from $85.1 in 2010-11 to $111.9 a barrel in 2011-12. &#8220;Consequently, the trade deficit widened to $189.7 billion in 2011-12 from $130.4 billion in 2010-11.&#8221;

It also said that foreign exchange reserves declined by $12.8 billion for the year ended March 31, 2012, against an increase of $13.1 billion during the previous year.

Foreign exchange reserves (including the valuation effects) declined by $10.4 billion during 2011-12 as against an increase of $25.8 billion, said the RBI.

The valuation gain, reflecting the depreciation of the U.S. dollar against major currencies, accounted for $2.4 billion during 2011-12 compared with $12.7 billion in 2010-11.

&#8220;The stress witnessed in India&#8217;s Balance of Payments (BoP) in the third quarter continued during the fourth quarter of 2011-12 as well due to large increase in imports,&#8221; the RBI said.

&#8220;While capital inflows improved, reflecting significant increase in portfolio investment and non-resident deposits, they fell short of financing requirements, resulting in a drawdown of foreign exchange reserves. The trade deficit during the fourth quarter exceeded $50 billion (10.6 per cent of GDP) and Current Account Deficit rose to $21.7 billion (4.5 per cent of GDP). This was $6.3 billion in the fourth quarter of 2010-11 (1.3 per cent of GDP).

On the Balance of Payments basis, growth in merchandise exports (year-on-year) decelerated sharply to 3.4 per cent during the fourth quarter of 2011-12 from 46.9 per cent during the corresponding quarter of 2010-11. Imports registered a growth of 22.6 per cent compared with 27.7 per cent in the year-ago period.

With export growth remaining substantially lower than import growth, the trade deficit widened to $51.6 billion in the fourth quarter of 2011-12 from $30 billion in the fourth quarter of 2010-11.

&#8220;Despite significant improvement in capital inflows in the fourth quarter of 2011-12, there was a drawdown of foreign exchange reserves of $5.7 billion (excluding valuation) as against an increase of $2 billion in the corresponding quarter of 2010-11, mainly because of deterioration in the current account,&#8221; the apex bank said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

*Petrol price cut: Auto makers ask for more to help demand slump

*

http://profit.ndtv.com/News/Article/petrol-price-cut-auto-makers-ask-for-more-to-help-demand-slump-307090
29 Jun 2012

The automobile industry said the petrol price cut is a step in the positive direction for the sector that is struggling with a demand slump, but asked for more such moves to reduce the difference with diesel.

"It is a very good step for the auto industry. We need much more such steps to reduce the price differential between petrol and diesel," Society of Indian Automobile Manufacturers (SIAM) Senior Director Sugato Sen said.

Expressing similar sentiments, Honda Siel Cars India Senior Vice President (Sales and Marketing) Jnaneswar Sen said the move is in a positive direction.

*"However, it is still not enough to have a level playing field between petrol and diesel vehicles as the gap in the prices between the two fuels is very high,*" he added.

A senior Maruti Suzuki India official said any reduction in fuel price is a positive development as it reduces the cost of running, leading to a positive sentiment in the market.

"However,* this only partially offsets the previous big hike*," he added.

In a relief to inflation-battered common man, petrol price was on Thursday cut by Rs 2.46 per litre, the second reduction this month. The reduction in rates follows a Rs 2.02 a litre cut in prices from June 3.

The *two price cuts have wiped out more than half of the massive Rs 7.54 per litre increase in rates*, the biggest in the history, effected last month.

*The automobile industry has been reeling under a demand slump as petrol vehicles found lesser buyers due to the high price of the fuel with more and more consumers opting for diesel vehicles.*

Car sales in India grew at the slowest pace in seven months during May with SIAM reporting 2.78 per cent growth as high interest rates and petrol prices hit the market.

*With vehicle sales continuing to dwindle, many automobile firms, including Maruti Suzuki, General Motors, Tata Motors and Fiat, in India are shutting down their plants temporarily to reduce inventories. 

*


----------



## shuttler

*the weak indian government surrenders to a policy hugely unfavoured by foreign companies. who is governing india?
*

Rupee gains most in 3 years as risk assets rally | Reuters


----------



## Matrixx

*DO NOT DISTURB* 
Fake & Cheap (like their products) Chinese are trolling here.....


----------



## IndoCarib

*Indian Stock Markets On Steroids*

The Indian stock markets started off the day with a bang and traded in a strong positive zone for the entire session today. The government's clarifications on General Anti Avoidance Rules (GAAR) guidelines boosted market sentiment. However the complete details of the changes are still awaited. Positive news also emanated from the eurozone, which also encouraged investors. Eurozone leaders struck a deal by opening the door for rescue funds to help bring down the high borrowing costs of troubled nations.

India Markets Friday Wrap-Up: Indian Stock Markets On Steroids - Seeking Alpha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Matrixx

Core sector growth improves to 4.6 per cent in May - The Times of India


----------



## baajey

shuttler said:


> *the weak indian government surrenders to a policy hugely unfavoured by foreign companies. who is governing india?*
> 
> Rupee gains most in 3 years as risk assets rally | Reuters


loosers.........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

baajey said:


> loosers.........



I agree! They are better not to declare the law and now you backtrack it under manipulated currency and economic pressures by foreign dealers and hedge fund managers! This is a very bad case precedent which opens up for more foreign exploitation in future!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

India



*Indias economy

The fightback*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

Well, Bihar hasn&#8217;t been hit at all. *According to the Central Statistics Office&#8217;s (CSO) website, Bihar&#8217;s state domestic product at constant (2004-05) prices grew at 13.13% in 2011-12.* That&#8217;s a fantastic rate of growth, more than double that of the entire country. *Chhattisgarh, another emerging star, grew by 10.81% last fiscal.* These states are dependent on agriculture and government spending and a slowdown in manufacturing and exports doesn&#8217;t really hurt them much.

What about the previous fiscal year, 2010-11? *The Indian economy as a whole grew by 8.4% that year. Bihar&#8217;s miracle economy grew by an extraordinary 14.77% that year. Chhattisgarh&#8217;s growth was 11.16%. *

So which were the states that pulled the average down? Well, Punjab hasn&#8217;t been doing too well for quite some time and it grew a comparatively lukewarm 7.04% in 2010-11. But Gujarat, Maharashtra and Rajasthan grew in double digits and even Uttar Pradesh&#8217;s economy expanded by 7.86%. Andhra Pradesh&#8217;s growth was almost 10%. In fact, out of the 32 states and union territories, only 13 had rates of growth lower than 8.4%, the national average.

The states are together growing faster than the Indian Union! - Columns - livemint.com


----------



## fast

shuttler said:


> *the rowdy chests thumping has subsided temporarily and now this for more of your thumping party:*
> 
> Jan-March current account gap at record high
> Jun 29, 2012
> 
> (Reuters) - *India's current account deficit touched a record high in the March quarter, as surging imports and only moderate export growth pushed up the trade deficit, keeping the balance of payments in deficit for the second quarter in a row.*
> 
> Hefty oil and gold imports weighed on India's external position during the quarter, although economists said they expect the gap to narrow in the June quarter as oil prices fell and gold imports eased.
> 
> The widening current account deficit has weighed on the rupee, pulling the unit to a record low of 57.32 to the dollar on June 22.
> 
> *Investors have become wary of Indian markets as economic growth slipped to a nine-year low, the current account deficit widened and Standard & Poor's threatened to cut the country's credit rating to junk, making the rupee the worst performing currency in Asia this year.*
> 
> "What it (rupee) hasn't factored in is a likely improvement in the current account in the first quarter (April-June)," said Abheek Barua, chief economist at HDFC Bank in New Delhi. "So there is scope for a reversal and stability in the rupee."
> 
> India's balance of payments deficit was $5.7 billion in the first three months of 2012, narrower than the $12.8 billion deficit in the December quarter, Reserve Bank of India data showed. But that compared with a surplus of $2 billion in the March quarter of 2011.
> 
> "Despite the slowdown in economic activity and rupee depreciation, growth in merchandise imports moderated only mildly from 27.7 percent in the fourth quarter of (fiscal) 2010-11 to 22.6 percent in the fourth quarter of 2011-12, reflecting inelastic demand for gold and oil," the central bank said on Friday. The fiscal year ends in March.
> 
> *The country's current account deficit hit an all-time high of $21.7 billion in the March quarter, or 4.5 percent of gross domestic product (GDP), from $6.3 billion in the same quarter a year earlier, the RBI data showed.*
> 
> *For the full fiscal year of 2011/12, the current account deficit was $78.2 billion or 4.2 percent of GDP, deeper than the $46 billion deficit in 2010/11, the RBI said.
> *
> In the December quarter, the current account deficit was $19.95 billion.
> 
> "I expect the (current account) deficit to reduce over the next two quarters due to lower oil prices, and slower gold imports," said D.K. Joshi, chief economist at CRISIL, adding that he expects the current account deficit for the current fiscal year at 3.6 percent of GDP.
> 
> *India's trade deficit in the March quarter stood at $51.6 billion, from a $48.7 billion deficit in the December quarter and a $30 billion deficit a year earlier.
> *
> India's financial account, which includes foreign direct investment and portfolio investment as well as overseas borrowing by Indian companies, ran a surplus of $16.5 billion in the March quarter compared with $20.5 billion in the October quarter and $9.1 billion a year earlier.



No doubt caused by the failed policies of GOI. It's like watching a slow train wreck that suddenly accelerated to fall off a cliff.


----------



## arp2041

*India wants to double tourist numbers by 2016: Sahai*

India, which sees an average of six million tourists visiting the country every year, wants to double the number by the year 2016, by promoting wellness and medical tourism, Union Tourism Minister has said.

India gets just over six million tourists every year and the government wants to double this number by the year 2016, Tourism Minister Subodh Kant Sahai said.

He said that outbound tourists from India are four times more than inbound tourists and the government has decided to take steps to improve these numbers.

He was speaking to media on the sidelines of an Incredible India Road Show which was organised here yesterday.
Senior officials and tourism authorities of Assam, Rajasthan, Delhi, Uttarakhand and Maharashtra were also present on the occasion.

"We need 200,000 rooms in India. We need exhibition centres, convention centres, theme parks etc.

"There is scope for promoting wellness tourism, medical tourism by propagating ayurveda and yoga etc. We have the Himalayas, we have 7,000 km of coastal areas that are all potential tourist attractions," the minister said.

Sahai announced that a tourism promotion forum will be set up at the Indian Embassy in Abu Dhabi which will have representation from the tourism industry.

He said that around Rs 40,000 crore is needed to develop India's tourism industry.

"The tourism promotion forum will suggest ways to improve things and we will act upon their suggestions," the minister said.

He added that a MoU will also be signed between India and the UAE to jointly promote tourism.

Speaking on the occasion, India's ambassador to the UAE M K Lokesh said there is a lot of diversity in terms of tourist attractions in India.

India is the third largest source of foreign tourists to the UAE, he said.

Tour operators and airline officials also attended a B2B session that was organised on the sidelines of the Road Show.

There has been a consistent growth of foreign tourist arrivals from the Gulf and the Middle East region to India over the last 2-3 years with year 2010 having registered an overall growth of around 17 per cent over the previous year.

According to India Tourism officials, foreign tourist arrivals in India touched 6.	29 million in 2011.

Till May this year, the number had reached 2.8 million and the foreign exchange earning during this period stood at USD 7297 million.

The ministry of tourism has set an aim to increase India's share in international tourist arrivals from 0.6 per cent to 1 per cent by the year 2016.

India wants to double tourist numbers by 2016: Sahai | Business Standard


----------



## Kesang

*NE States to Get Rs. 100cr forRice Cultivation*







The Northeastern States of the country are going to get Rs 100 crore within this year from the Agriculture Ministry for supporting various activities relating to rice cultivation under the National Food Security Mission (NFSM). All the eight Northeastern States including Sikkim are being covered under NFSM-rice this year.
Till last year, only Assam was covered under the NFSM-rice. Under NFSM-rice, States are given assistance for a large number of activities including seed distribution, soil management, pest control, machines and tools, training and field demonstrations. The interventions planned under NFSM are likely to improve rice yield, which is low in the Northeastern States which will also help the States in becoming self-sufficient in rice production

NE States to Get Rs. 100cr for Rice Cultivation | Northeast Today


----------



## cloud_9

Infra sector growth improves to 3.8% in May







> In what may signal the beginning of an economic turnaround, the eight core infrastructure sectors fared better in May with a growth rate of 3.8 per cent to mark an improvement over the paltry 2.2 per cent increase in output in April.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ramu

Koi gal nahi .. Sing is King and he is back as Finance minister. chak de phatte

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zeeshan360

ramu said:


> Koi gal nahi .. Sing is King and he is back as Finance minister. chak de phatte


 
Good to see a reformist as FM ..
The socialist Pranab is out 

....
Btw our Indian economy section looks a hit around the world

So many non Indians are interested in this thread ..
Good to see we are so popular around the world

Atithi devo bhava (Welcome to India)



Matrixx said:


> If Pakistani and Chinese are not around in this thread ...means some good news are there for India.....


 
True that .. Lol

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy

And so it begins......


Rupee posts its biggest daily gain in three years; sensex jumps 439 points - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## baajey

shuttler said:


> I agree! They are better not to declare the law and now you backtrack it under manipulated currency and economic pressures by foreign dealers and hedge fund managers! This is a very bad case precedent which opens up for more foreign exploitation in future!


but the fact lies: wealth distribution is highly irregular....both in india as well as in china....i m sure things were same in china abt 20 yrs ago.....


----------



## cloud_9

*Spanish train maker plans manufacturing unit in India*


> Spains Construcciones y Auxiliar de Ferrocarriles (CAF) plans to set up a manufacturing unit in India to tap the increasing demand for railway vehicles and equipment.
> 
> There is a tremendous opportunity in India. Also, I think it can be the hub for the entire Asia. Our intention is to come up with a manufacturing plant in India. It is an important market for us and we need to become Indian to cater to the market, said Juan Jose Garcia, international division director of CAF. The worlds fourth-largest train maker had formed a wholly owned subsidiary, CAF India Pvt Ltd, in 2010 to look after its operations in the country.
> 
> Garcia said the Spanish company had a definite plan for its India unit, but refused to share details. I cannot comment on the exact geography, time or investment right now, as it is confidential. We are a listed company in Spain, I cannot share all the details. But by next year, we will be able to give a clear picture, he said.
> Spain is one of the few countries where we have three different gauges. So, we have technologies to support both standard gauge cars like the ones in Delhi Metro or broad gauge cars as used in the Indian Railways Kolkata Metro, he added.
> 
> The company recently bagged a Rs 780-crore order to manufacture 14 rakes (each rake consists of six coaches) for Kolkata Metro Railway Corporation Ltd (KMRCL). It is also bidding for all upcoming metro projects in the country.
> 
> For the KMRCL order, we have started production of few trains in Spain. But we would like to make some of these Kolkata Metro rakes in India, too, Vishal Khetarpaul, director, CAF India, said. KMRCL is expected to receive the 14 rakes from CAF by 2014-end.
> 
> We are looking after the maintenance of the Delhi Airport link of DMRC (Delhi Metro Rail Corporation). We are bidding for projects across the country. In case of Jaipur Metro, we have qualified for bidding. For L&T Hyderabad Metro, we have made the financial offer for 171 cars. We have submitted the bids for Calcutta North South, which is also in the final stage of evaluation. Hopefully, we will manage to bag all the orders. The plan is to localise manufacturing in coming years, he said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ramu

*$100 bn Delhi-Mumbai Industrial Corridor: FinMin OK's 26% Japan stake*

In order to give a big thrust to manufacturing sector, the Finance Ministry has given green signal to the DIPP's proposal to give 26 per cent stake to the Japanese government in the USD 100-billion Delhi-Mumbai Industrial Corridor project.

"We have received comments from the Finance Ministry and they have supported the proposal. Soon we will move the final note for Cabinet Committee on Economic Affairs approval. We had moved the draft cabinet note in December 2011 itself," a commerce and industry ministry official said.

All the other concerned ministries including the labour ministry have already supported the proposal of the Department of Industrial Policy and Promotion (DIPP).

As per the draft cabinet note on the DMIC Development Corporation (DMICDC) re-structuring, 49 per cent stake will be held by the government, 26 per cent by the Japanese government and 25 per cent with state-run institutions - Life Insurance Corporation, HUDCO and India Infrastructure Finance Company.

The DMIC Development Corporation (DMICDC) is a special purpose vehicle for the implementation of the Delhi-Mumbai Industrial Corridor (DMIC) project. It will run the trust fund into which the government, multilateral agencies and Japanese entities will invest to finance the project.

The official said timely restructuring would help in fast-tracking the ambitious project.

The manufacturing sector, which constitutes over 75 per cent of the index of IIP, grew barely 0.1 per cent in April, as against 5.7 per cent in April 2011.

The Corporation will develop industrial enclaves along the Delhi-Mumbai rail corridor encompassing seven states - Delhi, Uttar Pradesh, Haryana, Rajasthan, Gujarat, Maharashtra and Madhya Pradesh.

The Cabinet had approved equity restructuring of DMICDC and an expenditure of Rs 18,500 crore on development of infrastructure in September 2011.

This plan will make DMICDC a deemed government company. Japan, which has expressed keen interest in the DMIC project, intends to invest USD 4.5 billion in the project, which will cover 1,483 km between Delhi and Mumbai, over the next five years.

The DMIC project, which was conceptualised in 2006, is being developed in collaboration with Japan as a manufacturing and trading hub, though Japanese participation did not involve equity holding till now.

The project aims to create globally competitive environment and latest infrastructure to activate local commerce, enhance foreign investment, create employment opportunities, enhance exports and attain sustainable development.

According to experts, the progress and implementation of projects would depend upon the availability of land.

$100 bn Delhi-Mumbai Industrial Corridor: FinMin OK's 26% Japan stake - Indian Express

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## StingRoy

Business Line : Markets / Stock Markets : Indian equity market Niftier than peers in Jan-June







BL RESEARCH BUREAU: 
Despite all the bad news on economy, Indian stock indices have performed better than global peers such as the Dow Jones, S&P 500, Nasdaq, FTSE 100, Dax and Nikkei in the first half of 2012.

While the Sensex rose 12.8 per cent in the January-June 2012 period, the Dow Jones gained 5.4 per cent, the S&P 500 8.3 per cent, the Nasdaq 12.7 per cent, the DAX 8.8 per cent, and the Nikkei 6.5 per cent.

The recent sharp depreciation of the rupee against the US dollar had raised fears that the Indian market will become unattractive to foreign investors.

However, during the first half of this calendar, the Sensex returns in dollar terms at 8 per cent bettered the Dow Jones. FIIs pumped $8.5 billion into Indian stocks in the first six months of the year.
....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zeeshan360

^^ This ..
I have been barking for long ..

Even though we are performing bad compared to ourselves last year but we are performing much better than the other developming countries

Russian and Brazilian currency has fallen even more than the Indian rupee .. No one takes this into consideration
Everyone is busy trolling even though rupee falls by a cent .. Lol


----------



## Splurgenxs

^^That is no reason for us to slack off ....China is better off isn't it? Reason enough fr me.



> However, during the first half of this calendar, the Sensex returns in dollar terms at 8 per cent bettered the Dow Jones. FIIs pumped $8.5 billion into Indian stocks in the first six months of the year



Our $$ outflows are still higher than Inflows ,hence the Depreciation..Blame Crude, or our Trade deficits we need to seriously limit our spending on unnecessary stuff. and take strong Austerity measures .


----------



## laman12345

*Rainfall was either scanty or deficient in 82 per cent of Indian land mass. 

The situation is gloomy. *

June 30

The Indian Meteorological Department said on Friday that there was a hiatus in monsoon's advancement last week, leading to further downfall in rain. The shortage was 27 per cent for the country and 67 per cent for north west India. For central and southern India, the deficiency was 38 and 28 per cent respectively.

here will not be much action next week and monsoon may revive in central India after two weeks. At the moment, dry westerlies are driving away the moisture, said the scientist.

Kharif crop causes furrow in govt brow

*India has highest debt to GDP among BRIC nations*

Jun 30, 2012

Even as the economic growth is slowing down considerably, the country is saddled with another problemhigh debt to GDP (gross domestic product) compared to emerging economy peers. India has the highest debt to GDP ratio among BRIC (Brazil, Russia, India, China) nations. India's debt to GDP ratio stands at 68%.

Spain, which is facing the risk of leaving the Euro zone, is overburdened with debt to GDP ratio touching 65%.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Matrixx

^^^^ Yes...the situation is very gloomy....One Chinese company investing $2B in India....Coca Cola investing $5B and IKEA is investing $1B in India....still situation is very gloomy...India is doomed

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy

laman12345 said:


> *Rainfall was either scanty or deficient in 82 per cent of Indian land mass.
> 
> &#8220;The situation is gloomy. *
> 
> June 30
> 
> The Indian Meteorological Department said on Friday that there was a hiatus in monsoon's advancement last week, leading to further downfall in rain. The shortage was 27 per cent for the country and 67 per cent for north west India. For central and southern India, the deficiency was 38 and 28 per cent respectively.
> 
> here will not be much action next week and monsoon may revive in central India after two weeks. At the moment, dry westerlies are driving away the moisture,&#8221; said the scientist.
> 
> Kharif crop causes furrow in govt brow
> 
> *India has highest debt to GDP among BRIC nations*
> 
> Jun 30, 2012
> 
> Even as the economic growth is slowing down considerably, the country is saddled with another problem&#8212;high debt to GDP (gross domestic product) compared to emerging economy peers. India has the highest debt to GDP ratio among BRIC (Brazil, Russia, India, China) nations. India's debt to GDP ratio stands at 68%.
> 
> Spain, which is facing the risk of leaving the Euro zone, is overburdened with debt to GDP ratio touching 65%.




And??? The issue is that these, so called, PIIGS have hive dept to GDP ratios but this is alarming because in all cases they have either stopped growing or are in recession. India still remains the second fastest growing large economy on EARTH with foreign reserves easily large enough to back up all debt so the problem in India cannot-despite however hard you try by posting numoirus articles on the subject, be compared to Europe. India also has one of the smallest external dept to GDP ratios on the planet of around 2% and retains its BBB+ credit rating.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Koovie

laman12345 said:


> *Rainfall was either scanty or deficient in 82 per cent of Indian land mass.
> 
> The situation is gloomy. *
> 
> June 30
> 
> The Indian Meteorological Department said on Friday that there was a hiatus in monsoon's advancement last week, leading to further downfall in rain. The shortage was 27 per cent for the country and 67 per cent for north west India. For central and southern India, the deficiency was 38 and 28 per cent respectively.
> 
> here will not be much action next week and monsoon may revive in central India after two weeks. At the moment, dry westerlies are driving away the moisture, said the scientist.
> 
> Kharif crop causes furrow in govt brow
> 
> *India has highest debt to GDP among BRIC nations*
> 
> Jun 30, 2012
> 
> Even as the economic growth is slowing down considerably, the country is saddled with another problemhigh debt to GDP (gross domestic product) compared to emerging economy peers. India has the highest debt to GDP ratio among BRIC (Brazil, Russia, India, China) nations. India's debt to GDP ratio stands at 68%.
> 
> Spain, which is facing the risk of leaving the Euro zone, is overburdened with debt to GDP ratio touching 65%.



How many times do you have to post this?

Whenever I read your comments I usally have this song playing in my head


----------



## laman12345

*India's external debt rises to $345.8 billion*

30-06-2012

The country's external debt rose by 13 per cent to $345.8 billion in the 2011-12 fiscal on account of higher commercial borrowings and trade credit.At the end of March 2011, the external debt stood at $305.9 billion, the Reserve Bank said in a statement on Friday.

"India's external debt, as at end-March 2012, was placed at $345.8 billion recording an increase of $39.9 billion or 13.0 per cent over the end-March 2011 level.

http://www.4-traders.com/news/India-s-External-Debt-$345-8-Billion-as-of-March-31-Up-13-0-on-Year--14393128/


----------



## Zeeshan360

Rain is quite normal in Maharashtra 

It seems North India is getting low rainfall


----------



## cloud_9

India's June factory activity ticks up, hiring expands: HSBC PMI


> BANGALORE: Indian factories in June stepped up production and hired workers at the fastest rate in more than two years, but sagging demand abroad took a toll on growth in new export orders, a survey showed on Monday.
> 
> The HSBC manufacturing Purchasing Managers' Index (PMI) rose to 55.0 in June, a four-month high, from 54.8 in May. It has kept above the 50 mark that divides growth and contraction for more than three years.
> 
> Still, the survey raised some concerns. High prices continue to weigh on manufacturers, with both input and output costs rising sharply from May. That underscored expectations the central bank is unlikely to cut key interest rates soon.
> 
> Asia's third-largest economy is grappling with slowing economic growth but high inflation at a time when the health of the global economy is deteriorating. A slump in factory activity in China and Japan deepened in June.
> 
> "Activity in the manufacturing sector kept up the pace in June with output and employment expanding at a faster pace," said Leif Eskesen, economist at HSBC.
> 
> The employment sub-index was at 52.4 in June, the highest level since May 2010.
> 
> While the PMI suggested domestic demand was holding up, signs from abroad looked more ominous.
> 
> New export orders grew at their slowest pace since November 2011, with demand weakening in top trading partners Europe and the United States.
> 
> "New order growth decelerated slightly led by export orders while stock levels rose, suggesting a slight moderation in output growth going ahead," HSBC's Eskesen said.
> 
> Meagre first quarter growth and low consumer confidence in the United States, along with equally dismal sentiment data coming out of the euro zone in the past week, do not bode well for India's factories in the months ahead.



Hindalco Industries planning to raise Rs 9,000 crore for Odisha greenfield project


> MUMBAI: Hindalco Industries, AdityaBirla Group's flagship firm, is on an aggressive drive to raise funds for its biggest greenfield project in Odisha. The country's largest non-ferrous metals producer plans to tap about Rs 9,000 crore for the project, which is being re-configured mirroring the ambitions of its peer, Anil Agarwal's Vedanta Aluminium.
> "We are planning to raise up to Rs 9,000 crore for the Odisha project, but are yet to decide on the route, whether it will be a bank term borrowing or any other instrument," said one of the company officials directly involved in the exercise.
> 
> Hindalco senior executives are scheduled to announce their plans at an investor meet scheduled later this week.
> 
> If completed, this proposed exercise would also make the current fiscal year one of the most hectic fund raising year for Hindalco as the company completed a Rs 1,500-crore bond issue last week, in addition to raising Rs 3,000 crore through a similar instrument in April.
> 
> The fund-raising plan may affirm talk that Hindalco has revamped the project size to compete with Vedanta Aluminium, which already operates a 1 million tonne alumina refinery and a 0.5 mt smelter in Odisha and has recently made efforts to acquire a bauxite mine in the state.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## laman12345

*India New export orders grew at slowest pace since November 2011*


2/7/2012

New export orders grew at their slowest pace since November 2011, with demand weakening in top trading partners Europe and the United States. Still, the survey raised some concerns. High prices continue to weigh on manufacturers, with both input and output costs rising sharply from May. 

Only last Wednesday, India's biggest commercial vehicle maker, Tata Motors (TAMO.NS), said it would halt production at one of its factories for three days last week in yet another sign of slowing growth.


----------



## Android

Rupee gains for 3rd day; foreign banks sell dollars

MUMBAI:Rupee strengthened for the third straight session on Monday on the back of dollar sales by investors, following some clarity on certain taxation rules, as also by others looking to bid at the auction for government debt limits.

Investors are growing more hopeful of meaningful policy reforms at home after PM Manmohan Singh, a former central bank governor, took charge of the finance ministry.


The rupee settled at 55.43/44 as per the State Bank of India closing levels, versus 55.6050/6150 at previous close.


"The key underlying assumptions include the initiation of some domestic policy measures to revive growth, no further worsening of our expectation of growth and inflation and an easing of current account deficit due to softening of crude and commodity prices," the analysts at CRISIL wrote.

"Some improvement in the euro zone situation in the first quarter of 2013 is also accounted for, which will stimulate return of capital flows into Indian markets," the note said.

Indian factories in June stepped up production and hired workers at the fastest rate in more than two years, but sagging demand abroad took a toll on growth in new export orders, a survey showed on Monday.

In the currency futures market, the most traded near-month dollar-rupee contracts on the National Stock Exchange, the United Stock Exchange and the MCX-SX all ended at 55.6850. The total volume was at $4.5 billion.

Rupee gains for 3rd day; foreign banks sell dollars - The Times of India


----------



## Matrixx

Crisil sees rupee regaining 50 by March - The Times of India


----------



## IndoCarib

*Worst May be Over on Balance of Payments*

But, many analysts say the worst is over. India&#8217;s external position is likely to improve as the trade sector reaps the benefits of a weak rupee.

*Still, many analysts contend the worst is over. The sharp fall in the Indian rupee against the dollar is likely to discourage imports, as companies will have to pay more rupees for goods priced in dollars. It also swells earnings from exports when converted into Indian rupees, which will encourage Indian companies to export more.*

These simultaneous developments could reduce the current account gap.

Worst May be Over on Balance of Payments - India Real Time - WSJ


----------



## IndoCarib

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BEIJING: *A factory slump in Asia's two biggest exporters China and Japan deepened in June as crumbling orders from abroad dragged activity to seven-month lows, heightening worries that the health of the global economy is deteriorating.
*
PMI reports on major exporters South Korea and Taiwan also indicated new orders from overseas were falling. The manufacturing sectors in these countries contracted in June for the first time in five months, the reports showed.

*In India, where the economy is more reliant on domestic activity, the factory sector picked up in June. But its new export orders growth was the weakest in seven months. *

HSBC manufacturing PMIs fall across Asia, but India at 4-month high - The Economic Times


----------



## IndoCarib

NEW DELHI: India today extended the ban on milk and milk products from China for another year till June 2013, according to the foreign trade office.

India extends ban on import of Chinese milk, milk products - The Economic Times


----------



## Matrixx

ramu said:


> *$100 bn Delhi-Mumbai Industrial Corridor: FinMin OK's 26% Japan stake*
> 
> In order to give a big thrust to manufacturing sector, the Finance Ministry has given green signal to the DIPP's proposal to give 26 per cent stake to the Japanese government in the USD 100-billion Delhi-Mumbai Industrial Corridor project.
> 
> "We have received comments from the Finance Ministry and they have supported the proposal. Soon we will move the final note for Cabinet Committee on Economic Affairs approval. We had moved the draft cabinet note in December 2011 itself," a commerce and industry ministry official said.
> 
> All the other concerned ministries including the labour ministry have already supported the proposal of the Department of Industrial Policy and Promotion (DIPP).
> 
> As per the draft cabinet note on the DMIC Development Corporation (DMICDC) re-structuring, 49 per cent stake will be held by the government, 26 per cent by the Japanese government and 25 per cent with state-run institutions - Life Insurance Corporation, HUDCO and India Infrastructure Finance Company.
> 
> The DMIC Development Corporation (DMICDC) is a special purpose vehicle for the implementation of the Delhi-Mumbai Industrial Corridor (DMIC) project. It will run the trust fund into which the government, multilateral agencies and Japanese entities will invest to finance the project.
> 
> The official said timely restructuring would help in fast-tracking the ambitious project.
> 
> The manufacturing sector, which constitutes over 75 per cent of the index of IIP, grew barely 0.1 per cent in April, as against 5.7 per cent in April 2011.
> 
> The Corporation will develop industrial enclaves along the Delhi-Mumbai rail corridor encompassing seven states - Delhi, Uttar Pradesh, Haryana, Rajasthan, Gujarat, Maharashtra and Madhya Pradesh.
> 
> The Cabinet had approved equity restructuring of DMICDC and an expenditure of Rs 18,500 crore on development of infrastructure in September 2011.
> 
> This plan will make DMICDC a deemed government company. Japan, which has expressed keen interest in the DMIC project, intends to invest USD 4.5 billion in the project, which will cover 1,483 km between Delhi and Mumbai, over the next five years.
> 
> The DMIC project, which was conceptualised in 2006, is being developed in collaboration with Japan as a manufacturing and trading hub, though Japanese participation did not involve equity holding till now.
> 
> The project aims to create globally competitive environment and latest infrastructure to activate local commerce, enhance foreign investment, create employment opportunities, enhance exports and attain sustainable development.
> 
> According to experts, the progress and implementation of projects would depend upon the availability of land.
> 
> $100 bn Delhi-Mumbai Industrial Corridor: FinMin OK's 26% Japan stake - Indian Express



That's become $26 B Japan stake on it


----------



## IndoCarib

*Europe has imposed an anti-dumping duty on China-made bicycles, and Indian manufacturers are zooming in on the continent with their premium offerings. Indian bicycle exports have the potential to grow into a $5-billion business from the present $200 million, feels Pankaj Munjal, MD of Hero Cycles and president of All India Cycle Manufacturers Association.*


Indian cycles may benefit from EU


----------



## laman12345

*India's Cities facing severe power cuts*

3/7/2012

The city continues to face rampant power rostering especially at a time when it has missed date with monsoons. The rostering hours have also increased manifold. If a fault occurs in a transformer or electricity pole, the number of hours of rostering goes up. On an average the city is just getting power for some 16-18 hours a day. The power production has declined considerably at various power plants in the state. As a result, leaving apart the cities like state capital, Allahabad, Kannauj, Etawah, Mainpuri, other districts of the state are facing severe power rostering including Kanpur.The power scenario is so poor in the city that rostering (though done in phases) is witnessing powercuts for nearly five to seven hours each day. The repairing of the faults (if occurs any in transfromers) takes another two-three hours. The total number of rostering hours therefore, goes upto 7-8 hours each day. 


India&#8217;s land area with deficient or scanty monsoon rainfall has increased to 83 per cent from 74 per cent last week, according to figures released by the India Meteorological Department today.

More than half the land area has received deficient rainfall (20 per cent to 59 per cent below average), and 30 per cent of the country has had scanty rainfall (60 per cent or more below average).

Rain hope with rider

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Android

Rupee gains 25 paise against dollar - Hindustan Times

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zeeshan360

No power cuts in my city since a year ..

I dunno where 16-18 hrs powercut R present


----------



## lepziboy

Rupee touches 4-week high, gains 57 paise against dollar


Mumbai: The rupee gained a hefty 57 paise to move past the 55 level against the dollar for the first time in nearly four weeks on sustained capital inflows amid government measures to revive the economy, and continued selling of the American currency by exporters.

The local unit opened marginally higher at 55.41 at the Interbank Foreign Exchange (Forex) market, and rose by 57 paise to trade at 54.86, a level last seen on June 7.

The rupee had ended 18 paise higher at 55.43 against the dollar following sustained selling of the American currency by exporters and some banks in yesterday's trade.

Forex dealers said apart from government's steps to revive slowing economy and falling rupee, robust capital inflows by foreign funds also supported the local unit.

Strengthening of euro and other currencies against the dollar in the overseas market and firm domestic equity market also supported the rupee.

Meanwhile, the BSE benchmark Sensex was trading 79.99 points, or 0.46 percent, higher at 17,478.97 at 1145 hrs. 

Rupee touches 4-week high, gains 57 paise against dollar


----------



## lepziboy

We might always critize MMS on his job as the PM but when it comes to economics and being a finance minister no one comes close to him.my mom just came from.india and she said that the people who work at the bank say that the economy is going to make a comeback because MMS is back alot of respect to MMS.for me best.combination would me PM =modi and FM= MMS


----------



## IND151

IndoCarib said:


> *Europe has imposed an anti-dumping duty on China-made bicycles, and Indian manufacturers are zooming in on the continent with their premium offerings. Indian bicycle exports have the potential to grow into a $5-billion business from the present $200 million, feels Pankaj Munjal, MD of Hero Cycles and president of All India Cycle Manufacturers Association.*
> 
> 
> Indian cycles may benefit from EU



very good news

i hope we take advantage of this


----------



## Zeeshan360

Rupee is back in 54 level ..

Die haters .. Die

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IndoCarib

India mobile phone sales cross 50 mn mark in Jan-Mar: Study | The Asian Age


----------



## IndoCarib

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*India&#8217;s Wealthy Consumers Continue to Spend Despite Weak Economy *

India&#8217;s ultra-high-net-worth individuals (HNIs) have not curtailed their spending on luxury items given the current economic slowdown, but they have turned cautious in their investments, according to a study by Kotak Wealth Management and CRISIL Research.

Diamonds.net - India


----------



## subincb

Zeeshan360 said:


> Rupee is back in 54 level ..
> 
> Die haters .. Die



Expatriates who want to send money home and exporters I think 57 would have been good.. Lot of Indian products are exported now, even major companies like Nissan and Toyota export cars made in India. It allows them to reduce prices here. Just my opinion


----------



## Matrixx

Chinese are missing...looks like some good news for India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## buddyboyyash

Zeeshan360 said:


> Rupee is back in 54 level ..
> 
> Die haters .. Die



damn...got a lil delay in my foreign remittance coz the rupee appreciated...else wud hav nicely enjoyed 3 ruppees extra per dollar


----------



## Sergi

Zeeshan360 said:


> Rupee is back in 54 level ..
> 
> Die haters .. Die


Dam .... How the hell Indian economy will fail now ??? 

And where is that Basic of economics fellow ???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zeeshan360

Rupee gained 105 paise in one day ..
Haha

Rupee ended at 54.38 per dollar

Someone post it from Times of India .. Me on mobile



Sergi said:


> Dam .... How the hell Indian economy will fail now ???
> 
> And where is that Basic of economics fellow ???


 
Thise people don't even have power in their own country ..


----------



## kurup

Here is it dude .........

*Rupee at six-week high, spurts by 105 paise vs dollar*

MUMBAI: The rupee today gained by a massive 105 paise to close at a nearly six-week high of 54.38 against the US currency on increased capital inflows and offloading of dollars by banks and exporters.

"The rupee made sharp gains tracking positive sentiment in the share market and the market has found hopes in Prime Minister Manmohan Singh, who is also finance minister, pushing reforms," Pramit Brahmbhatt, CEO, Alpari Financial Services (India) said.

At the Interbank Foreign Exchange (Forex) market, the rupee opened higher at 55.35 a dollar from yesterday's close of 55.43. It immediately touched a low of 55.44 on some hesitancy in stock markets and dollar demand.

However, the tide turned with exporters selling dollars and a fresh dose of capital inflows into stocks. FIIs pumped in nearly Rs 590 crore in the stock market, as per provisional data. This helped rupee bounce back sharply to a high of 54.35.

The domestic currency closed at 54.38, up by 105 paise or 1.89%, registering the fourth largest gain in absolute terms in the last decade.

"The rupee also appreciated due to improved sentiment domestically and FII auction supply that will come post allotment," said Moses Harding, head - ALCO and Economic & Market Research, IndusInd Bank.

The government last week had increased foreign investor limits in government debt by $5 billion and the increased limits will be auctioned tomorrow.

According to Hemal Doshi, currency strategist, Geojit Comtrade, the rupee has got support as sentiment improved in the market place on the back of expected policy action from the government soon.

Meanwhile, the Indian stock market benchmark sensex closed up by nearly 27 points or 0.15%.

Rupee at six-week high, spurts by 105 paise vs dollar - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cloud_9

*Rupee strengthens to 54.37*


> MUMBAI, JULY 3: Continuing the rally for the fourth straight session, the rupee strengthened to close at 54.37 on the back of high dollar selling by foreign banks.
> 
> Huge amount of dollar selling by foreign banks and positive sentiments have led the rupee gains, said a chief dealer of a nationalised bank.
> 
> Further, no oil buying from the oil companies has sustained the strengthening in the currency, the dealer added.
> 
> The domestic unit opened marginally higher at 55.41 to move over a rupee from yesterdays close of 55.43 per US dollar.
> 
> Intra-day, the rupee moved in the range of 55.44 and 54.35 against the American currency.



*Government offers help for ArcelorMittal's Indian projects*


> NEW DELHI: Taking exception to L N Mittal's remarks "defaming" India, Steel Minister Beni Prasad Verma today said the government is ready to extend all possible help to the billionaire's company, ArcelorMittal, for setting up steel mills in the country.
> 
> "Des ka jo badnam karte hai..yeh galat hai (Those who defame the country, it is wrong). He has never spoken to us, nor with the government. I have never met him. I don't know his face," Verma said commenting on Mittal's statement on India.
> 
> "Has he ever spoken to us? Has he ever spoken to the government? Whatever is his problem, he needs to inform us. We will do whatever we can," he said.
> 
> Mittal, Chairman of the world's largest steel making firm ArcelorMittal, had said on June 19 said, "Industrialisation is an important part of every major economy's development and by risking progress...India is potentially condemning hundreds of millions to remain in poverty longer than previously anticipated".
> 
> ArcelorMittal has plans to build two mega steel plants of 12 million tonnes per annum (mtpa) each in Jharkhand and Orissa and one six mtpa plant in Karnataka with a total outlay of Rs 1,50,000 crore (USD 30 billion).
> 
> However, marred by regulatory delays and problems in land acquisition, the company has put its Orissa plans on the back burner, while in September, 2010, it shifted its plant site in Jharkhand from Khunti-Gumla to Bokaro.
> 
> On the other hand, land acquisition for ArcelorMittal's Karnataka plant, being processed by Karnataka Industrial Areas Development Board (KIADB), is progressing.
> 
> India needs such big-ticket investments to achieve its 200 mtpa steel making capacity target by 2020, Verma said. The country's current installed steel-making capacity stands at around 80 mtpa.
> 
> Mittal had in May also stated that it may take his firm another 5-10 years to start India projects.
> 
> "We continue to experience difficulties in India. My belief is that the Indian projects may not see the light for five to 10 years," he had said during that time.



*BSNL to buy equipment from ZTE, ALU for over 10 mln lines*


> NEW DELHI: Chinese telecom gear firm ZTE and European firm Alcatel Lucent will supply equipment to BSNL for network expansion involving 10.37 million lines.
> 
> "For network, L1 (winner of tender) was ZTE and IN (Intelligent network) it was Alcatel Lucent. Both have accepted advance purchase order. We will soon issue them purchase orders," BSNL Director for Consumer Mobility R K Aggarwal said here.
> 
> ZTE in a statement said that it will support 10.15 million BSNL's GSM lines across the country.
> 
> Alcatel Lucent officials were not available for comment. The order for 10.37 million line is the biggest tender issued by state-run BSNL for expansion of network. The company had earlier issued advance purchase order to five companies, including Huawei, Nokia Siemens and Ericsson.
> 
> In the purchase order, these companies were given opportunity to share equipment supply deal at the price quoted by winner of tender but other companies refused the offer.
> 
> The bids for 14.37 million lines were invited in July 2011.
> 
> BSNL's last tender was finalised in 2006 for 45 million lines, which was later reduced to 14 million lines in 2007.
> 
> After this, the company floated two more tenders for 93 million lines in 2008 and 5.5 million lines in 2010, but both the tenders were cancelled later.
> 
> At the end of April, 2012, BSNL had 10.62 per cent market share in the mobile telephony segment with over 97.7 million customers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cloud_9

*Shinde to inaugurate new energy-efficiency scheme tomorrow*


> CHENNAI, JULY 3: The Power Minister, Mr Sushilkumar Shinde, will inaugurate the Perform, Achieve, Trade (PAT) scheme in New Delhi tomorrow.
> 
> *The much-awaited, path breaking scheme that could engender an energy efficiency industry is meant to give a boost to energy conservation efforts in the country. It basically creates a market for energy efficiency, through tradeable energy savings certificates, or ESCerts.*
> 
> You consume less energy against a benchmark, you get an ESCert that you can sell. It will be bought by an entity whose consumption is above the norm. Therefore, the scheme operates pretty much on the same principle as carbon credits or the renewable energy certificates.
> 
> A Ministry of Power press release issued on Monday describes the PAT mechanism as an innovative programme with no precedence anywhere else in the world. The Ministry expects the mechanism to bring about a transformational change in energy efficiency.
> 
> PAT is a step taken under the National Mission for Enhanced Energy Efficiency, one of the eight National Missions under the National Action Plan of Climate Change.
> 
> The scheme provides the option to trade any additional certified energy savings with other designated consumers to comply with the Specific Energy Consumption reduction targets, says the press release.
> 
> The Energy Savings Certificates (ESCerts) so issued to those who exceed their saving targets, will be tradable on special trading platforms to be created in the two power exchanges (Indian Energy Exchange and Power Exchange India), it says.
> 
> *The Ministry of Power has notified 478 designated consumers, 8 industrial sectors (and railway workshops) for the operation of the scheme*.
> 
> *The Government has notified targets for the 478 industrial units and thermal power stations as of March 30, 2012. These targets are to be achieved by 2014-15.* Any additional saving will qualify for earning EScerts which could be sold to designated consumers who fall short of the target.
> 
> The Bureau of Energy Efficiency will set up a company, Energy Efficiency Services Ltd, which will function as an implementation and monitoring agency for the scheme.
> 
> BEE had estimated that the capital investments that would be made in 2011-14 at Rs 30,603 crore.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cloud_9

*The Global Innovation Index 2012*


----------



## cloud_9

Ease of Doing Business - 132
Starting a new Business - 166
And the Government is in no mood to pass the New Companies Act bill and other reforms 

*Doing Business*

* Doing Business in India 2009*


----------



## Hello_10

*June services PMI expands for 8th month*
Reuters / New Delhi Jul 04, 2012, 10:32 IST

Country's services sector in June expanded for the eighth straight month although at a slower clip, but new orders picked up and firms hired workers at the fastest pace in a year, a business survey showed on Wednesday.

*HSBC's services purchasing managers' index, which gauges the activity of around 400 firms in India, dropped to 54.3 in June from 54.7 in May.* However, it has kept above the 50 mark that signifies growth since November.

The survey showed order books filled at their strongest pace in four months, riding high on domestic consumption.
But sagging demand from India's major trading partners abroad - the United States, the euro zone and Britain - dented hopes for the future among Indian companies in June.

"While service sector activity grew at a slightly slower pace, new orders grew faster and this should hold up activity in coming months," said Leif Eskesen, economist at HSBC.

The services sector contributes nearly 60 percent to the overall Indian economy.

*The survey also showed firms added jobs at a faster pace in June to deal with the surge in new business and cut backlogs. Its jobs index rose to 51.1 in June from 50.5 in May.*

"And businesses remained relatively optimistic about the outlook for the coming 12 months, although sentiment eased a bit from the previous month," Eskesen added.

India once held the baton for the growth story of emerging nations, but it faces a tough battle to keep up with emerging peers China and Brazil.

Abroad, the euro zone continues to reel from its sovereign debt crisis, despite a summit of European leaders last week that put forward some steps to ease the region's economic troubles.

That, combined with stuttering growth in the United States, has crimped on global economic sentiment and has hit confidence about the future in corporate boardrooms across the world.

The Indian services PMI business expectations index fell four points since May.

India's economy grew at an annualised pace of 5.3 percent between January and March this year - its slowest pace in nine years and a far cry from the nearly 10 percent growth regularly clocked before the onset of the crisis in 2008.

The PMI showed consumers continued to be charged high prices for finished goods as input prices rose at the same pace as last month, offering the Reserve Bank of India little room for maneuver.

"Inflation readings for input and output prices were broadly unchanged from May and remain high by historical standards. Together with manufacturing PMI, these numbers suggest that it is hard to build a strong case for policy rate cuts in the near term," said Eskesen.

The RBI unexpectedly kept interest rates on hold at eight percent at its meeting last month, as inflation worries persist, placing the onus onto the government to revive the economy.

India's factory output rose at a faster pace as production and employment levels increased but reduced foreign demand has taken its toll on new export orders, another PMI showed on Monday.

June services PMI expands for 8th month


*June PMI highest in four months; fades away hopes of any immediate monetary action from RBI*
3 Jul, 2012, 0444 hrs IST, ET Bureau

NEW DELHI: India's manufacturing sector grew at its fastest pace in four months during June, with stronger domestic demand contributing to higher levels of new orders, according to a private sector survey of purchasing managers. 

*The HSBC India Manufacturing PMI rose to '55' in June from '54.8' in the previous month, signaling improvement in business confidence. A reading of 50 separates growth from contraction.* 

As factories tried to accommodate higher levels of output, employment, too, expanded, touching a 13-month high. 

"Activity in the manufacturing sector kept up the pace in June with output and employment expanding at a faster pace," Leif Eskesen, chief economist for India and ASEAN at HSBC, said in a statement. 

*India's PMI reading is in stark contrast to that of the rest of Asia where manufacturing activity slowed further in June. HSBC's PMI for Japan fell below the 50-point mark to 49.9 in June, while that of China slipped to 48.2 from 48.4 in May on a sharp moderation in demand from the US and the EU. *

HSBC's Eskesen said a decline in export orders suggested moderation ahead for India too. 

"New order growth decelerated slightly led by export orders while stock levels rose, suggesting a slight moderation in output growth going ahead," he said. 

The improvement in June PMI suggests a pick up in manufacturing sentiment, although the index has been out of sync with the official gauge of industrial activity-the index of industrial production or IIP-for the last few months. 

India's industrial growth contracted 3.2% in March and rose only 0.1% in April even though the PMI was 54.7 and 54.9 in these months. 

Sub-components of the index showed that new orders, from both the overseas and local market, dropped and inventories rose, suggesting the rebound was partly because of stocking up in anticipation of an improvement in demand. 

Inflation continued to pose a threat to growth. Input prices rose to a nine-month high, while output prices climbed to the highest since 2005, the survey showed. 

"Bottom-line: demand remains weak, though we do not believe it plummeting as suggested by industrial output data, while inflationary pressures remain strong," Sonal Varma of Nomura said in a note. 

The PMI data diminished hopes of any immediate monetary action from the Reserve Bank. The central bank had kept key rates unchanged at its last policy meeting held on June 17 even as manufacturing stagnated in April. 

"Input and output prices rose at a faster pace than in May, keeping inflation high by historical standards," said Eskesen. "In light of these numbers, the RBI does not have a strong case for further rate cuts, which could add to lingering inflation risks."

Citi India economist Rohini Malkani agreed. "While the growth outlook is weak with the monsoon playing truant, price trends are sticky," she said in a note. "Given RBI's priority to tackle inflation, even if it means sacrificing growth, monetary easing may be delayed further."






June PMI highest in four months; fades away hopes of any immediate monetary action from RBI-Indicators-Economy-News-The Economic Times on Mobile

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## eachus

Matrixx said:


> Chinese are missing...looks like some good news for India



if you want to sleep and have a day dream, that is indeed a good news.

==========

I like to post data and facts, plus reasonable conclusion base on math and real numbers.
CNN posted some picture not long ago, I just read it and found some mistake, let discuss the numbers here. 

[video]http://www.fyjs.cn/bbs/attachments/Mon_1207/159_66_6f7a87367f5c384.jpg[/video]

the year 2012 was estimated by CNN. the US number is ok, I dont agree the Chinese number on 2012. China had 7.5T last year, what made China suddenly slows down to 6% and US 3.3% growth? let me summary and do the calculation for you.

in the last a few years, I followed Chinese GDP closely, they had RMB gdp growth 16% - 18% per year, plus RMB appreciation 4-5%. Chinese GDP growth in dollar was around 18%.

2000--2010 Chinese GDP growth 18%&#65306; 1.2T * &#65288;1.18^10) = 6.2T vs the actual was 6.2T, not 5.9T
2000--2010 USA GDP growth 5%&#65306; 10T * &#65288;1.05^10) = 16.3T vs actual 14.5T, well short, 5% was over estimate.

if you compare with 2010 to 2011, US growth was 3%, Chinese growth was 7.5T / 6.2T = 21% growth in one year.
from 2000 to 2010, Chinese growth was 18%, 2011 GDP was 21% on dollar base, what made CNN to believe this year China will grow 6% while US grows 3.3% in 2012?

the the last picture, 2011 to 2017, 6 years of growth. that should be:

2017 USA gdp&#65306; 15T * &#65288;1.04^6) = 19.0T
2017 USA gdp&#65306; 7.5T * &#65288;1.18^6) = 20.25T

more conservately
2017 USA gdp&#65306; 15T * &#65288;1.03^6) = 17.9T
2017 USA gdp&#65306; 7.5T * &#65288;1.17^6) = 19.24T

China will surpass USA by GDP in 2016, in the first quarter of 2017 will have tons of news to confirm.


----------



## IND151

octopus said:


> Here is it dude .........
> 
> *Rupee at six-week high, spurts by 105 paise vs dollar*
> 
> MUMBAI: The rupee today gained by a massive 105 paise to close at a nearly six-week high of 54.38 against the US currency on increased capital inflows and offloading of dollars by banks and exporters.
> 
> "The rupee made sharp gains tracking positive sentiment in the share market and the market has found hopes in Prime Minister Manmohan Singh, who is also finance minister, pushing reforms," Pramit Brahmbhatt, CEO, Alpari Financial Services (India) said.
> 
> At the Interbank Foreign Exchange (Forex) market, the rupee opened higher at 55.35 a dollar from yesterday's close of 55.43. It immediately touched a low of 55.44 on some hesitancy in stock markets and dollar demand.
> 
> However, the tide turned with exporters selling dollars and a fresh dose of capital inflows into stocks. FIIs pumped in nearly Rs 590 crore in the stock market, as per provisional data. This helped rupee bounce back sharply to a high of 54.35.
> 
> The domestic currency closed at 54.38, up by 105 paise or 1.89%, registering the fourth largest gain in absolute terms in the last decade.
> 
> "The rupee also appreciated due to improved sentiment domestically and FII auction supply that will come post allotment," said Moses Harding, head - ALCO and Economic & Market Research, IndusInd Bank.
> 
> The government last week had increased foreign investor limits in government debt by $5 billion and the increased limits will be auctioned tomorrow.
> 
> According to Hemal Doshi, currency strategist, Geojit Comtrade, the rupee has got support as sentiment improved in the market place on the back of expected policy action from the government soon.
> 
> Meanwhile, the Indian stock market benchmark sensex closed up by nearly 27 points or 0.15%.
> 
> Rupee at six-week high, spurts by 105 paise vs dollar - The Times of India



very good news

i guess many reforms are underway as MMS has taken matter in his hands


----------



## Backbencher

Rupee hits 7-week high on withholding tax talk 


MUMBAI: Rupee is trading at 54.36/38 after rising as high as 54.18 earlier, its strongest since May 17. 

That rise had been sparked after Bloomberg-UTV report reported the government may remove the withholding tax on bonds for foreign investors, without citing sources. 

"The rupee started rallying after the withholding tax removal talk, though it is only in the proposal stages even now," a senior dealer with a foreign bank said. 

Traders add foreign funds were selling dollars and buying rupees via custodian banks as they gear up for the debt limit auction later in the day. 

Equity market-related inflows also seen hitting USD/INR, traders say.


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Manmohan knows how to attract Foreign Investment, "black or white" money does not matter. I suggest that India should make Capital Gain Tax at Zero on active investments. Just imagine the flow of all "Black" Dollars and Euros.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## eachus

=============





you can do your own calculation based on 2011 GDP, 
from year 2000, Indian GDP was around 600B dollar, 
last year, Indian GDP was around 1.7T, a nice 180% growth.
this year, since Indian Rupee devalued, 1.7T GDP may keep or may not. 
then, go to last picture 2017, grows from 1.7 to 2.9 is 71% growth.
since India is an import country, its currency has tendency of devalue. 
in the next 6 years, I predict Rupee will continue to lose value,
it may have short time rebound, in overall, 71% growth is not easy target.


----------



## IndoCarib

*India's services sector, the backbone of the country's economy grew at a marginally slower pace in June even as significant rise in new orders may "hold up" activity in the coming months, according an HSBC survey.*

"While service sector activity grew at a slightly slower pace, new orders grew faster and this should hold up activity in coming months," HSBC Chief Economist for India and ASEAN Leif Eskesen said in a statement.

India's services sector outlook better: HSBC Index - PTI -


----------



## IndoCarib

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*The ranks of India&#8217;s super-rich &#8211; defined by having a minimum average net worth of 250 million rupees ($5.6 million) over the past 10 years &#8211; are estimated to have grown by 30% to around 81,000 in 2011-12, according to a new study. In fact, many of them interviewed for the study gave exactly the response that we used in the headline when asked how they were faring.*

*And their number is expected to triple to around 286,000 over the next five years, says the new Top of the Pyramid report by Kotak Wealth Management and ratings agency Crisil Ltd., released earlier this week.*

*Not only are these fine folks barely feeling the effects of India&#8217;s economic slowdown, they want you to know that they are untouched, too. &#8220;One distinct facet&#8221; of such a person, the report says, &#8220;is his lifestyle and he goes to great lengths to maintain it.&#8221;*

&#8220;Our respondents did not seem to feel that the circumstances warranted any cutbacks in spending. In fact, many of them even justified the increase in expenditure, in absolute terms, by pointing out that the number of non-discretionary items too was on the rise, to support that lifestyle.&#8221; So, an iPad that was considered nice to have last year is now considered compulsory.

They also want to make sure that they stay well separated, in branding terms, from the likes of you and me.

They like Mercedes, BMWs and Audis (don&#8217;t we all) but having exclusivity in a car, or even in a model, is important. Mercedes is viewed as an older fat-cat&#8217;s car while BMW and Audi have a younger image. Advantage BMW and Audi then.

&#8220;The preference for cars that project a youthful image is growing steadily,&#8221; the report said.

Further, German cars are becoming extremely popular among younger buyers compared with the Japanese brands that last year were considered to be trusted for Indian roads.

Surprisingly, most super-wealthy individuals buy cars on loan to take advantage of tax benefits.

They usually own three or four cars, &#8220;keeping with their lifestyle&#8221; and they &#8220;prefer to change cars frequently, to remain in vogue and give [themselves] the opportunity to outshine peers,&#8221; the report says.

The most favored car of the super-wealthy individuals remains the sports utility vehicle, perhaps because of the &#8220;rugged image that it inspires, coupled with it being ideal for short family holidays in nearby locales,&#8221; the report adds. You know the ones: they drive up behind you on the Ring Road, flash their lights, honk their horns and expect you to get out of the way because they have more cc&#8217;s. Not that we&#8217;re bitter.
*
The survey was conducted in Indian cities of Mumbai, Delhi, Bengaluru Hyderabad, Chandigarh, Ahmedabad, Vadodara, Chennai, Pune, and Kolkata between last December and April this year by interviewing 150 uber rich individuals and a host of personnel at major global luxury brands, art gallery owners, product dealers and industry body representatives.*

Over 50% of the super-rich are in the four metros of Delhi, Mumbai, Kolkata and Chennai and the next top six cities account for around 12%.
*
The net worth of ultra rich households in the country was expected to increase five-fold from 65 trillion rupees ($1.2 trillion) in 2011-12 to 318 trillion rupees ($5.78 trillion) by 2016-17.*

Besides cars, the super-rich mostly spend on clothes, luxury watches, diamonds and gold jewelry, the report suggests. Designer apparel and accessories top their shopping list followed by vintage spirits and precious stones.

What Downturn? Ask India&#8217;s Super-Rich - India Real Time - WSJ


----------



## black_jack

*Home loans up to Rs15 lakh get 1% cheaper*

The government today extended by one year the 1% interest subsidy scheme on housing loans of up to Rs15 lakh, where the cost of the house does not exceed Rs25 lakh.

"When interest rates have risen, even 1% relief is a relief for the middle class and lower middle class," Home Minister P Chidambaram told reporters while briefing about last evening's Cabinet meeting.

The limit of subsidy for an individual borrower would be Rs14,912 for a loan of Rs15 lakh, and Rs9,925 for a loan of Rs10 lakh. The extended scheme will benefit all housing loans availed in the current financial year.

The Cabinet, chaired by Prime Minister Manmohan Singh, had yesterday approved extension of the scheme of the interest subvention of 1% on housing loans up to Rs15 lakh for the financial year 2012-13.

Chidambaram said a large number of people have benefited from the 1% interest subvention and "whoever borrows now will get the benefit of 1%".

A budgetary provision of Rs 400 crore has been made for the financial year 2012-13 for implementing the scheme. The National Housing Bank (NHB) is the nodal agency for implementing the scheme both for banks and housing finance companies.

In his Budget, the then Finance Minister Pranab Mukherjee had proposed to extend the scheme, announced in 2011-12, by one year in view of the shortage of housing for low income groups in major cities and towns.

Earlier, the interest benefit was given on loans of up to Rs10 lakh provided the cost of house did not exceed Rs20 lakh. In 2011-12, the government liberalised the scheme and increased the loan limit to Rs15 lakh and the cost of house to Rs25 lakh.

http://www.dnaindia.com/money/repor...sing-loan-interest-scheme-by-one-year_1710448


----------



## IndoCarib

*June PMIs show China slowdown continues, India pushes on*

The FINANCIAL - June PMIs show China slowdown continues, India pushes on


----------



## eachus

There is the growth translation of CNN prediction:

1) US growth (**=actual growth, xx=CNN prediction)

................................................................xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
5%

4% ************************

3% ............................................ ********

2%
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
..... 2000.............................................. .2010, 2011, 2012, 2013,,,,,,,,2017



2) Chinaese growth: (**=actual growth, xx=CNN prediction)

22% ............................................*****

18% **********************

14%

10%

6% ......................................................xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx(CNN)
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
..... 2000.................................2010, 2011, 2012, 2013,,,,,,,2017




3) Indian growth (**=actual growth, xx=CNN prediction)

10% ...............................................................xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx(CNN)

8%

6% ************************

4%

2%

0% ............................................................ ********
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
..... 2000.............................................. .2010, 2011, 2012, 2013,,,,,,,,2017


----------



## eachus

IndoCarib said:


> *June PMIs show China slowdown continues, India pushes on*
> 
> The FINANCIAL - June PMIs show China slowdown continues, India pushes on




HSBC number on China is always a few points below the Chinese official report number.
48 point from HSBC was actually not too bad from history. 
even in 2010, Chinese growth was very strong, British HSBC gave 49, 50.
I believe those British number are clueless about China.
I rather to read Russian fake up number on US and EU,,


=========== old news from Google===========


HSBC China June PMI slips to 14-month low of 50.4 | Reuters
in.reuters.com/article/2010/07/01/idINIndia-49795920100701 - India
Jul 1, 2010 &#8211; BEIJING (Reuters) - HSBC's China Purchasing Managers' Index fell in June to a 14-month low of 50.4 from 52.7 in May as output and new ...

HSBC China Manufacturing PMI November 2010 | china ...
rightsite.asia/en/.../hsbc-china-manufacturing-pmi-november-2... - China
Nov 1, 2010 &#8211; HSBC China Manufacturing PMI Chinese manufacturing sector operating conditions continued to strengthen at the start of the final quarter, with ...

HSBC's China July PMI drops to 16-month low of 49.4 | Fox Business
www.foxbusiness.com/.../2010/.../hsbcs-china-july-pmi-drops-month...
Aug 1, 2010 &#8211; BEIJING, Aug 2 (Reuters) - HSBC's China Purchasing Managers' Index fell below the boom-bust line of 50 in July for the first time since the ...


China's July PMI to fall to 28-month low: HSBC
news.xinhuanet.com &#8250; Home &#8250; China
Jul 21, 2011 &#8211; This month's reading marks the first time for the index to drop below 50 percent since July 2010, HSBC said. China's official PMI data, compiled ...


----------



## lepziboy

eachus said:


> There is the growth translation of CNN prediction:
> 
> 1) US growth (**=actual growth, xx=CNN prediction)
> 
> ................................................................xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 5%
> 
> 4% ************************
> 
> 3% ............................................ ********
> 
> 2%
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ..... 2000.............................................. .2010, 2011, 2012, 2013,,,,,,,,2017
> 
> 
> 
> 2) Chinaese growth: (**=actual growth, xx=CNN prediction)
> 
> 22% ............................................*****
> 
> 18% **********************
> 
> 14%
> 
> 10%
> 
> 6% ......................................................xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx(CNN)
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ..... 2000.................................2010, 2011, 2012, 2013,,,,,,,2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) Indian growth (**=actual growth, xx=CNN prediction)
> 
> 10% ...............................................................xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx(CNN)
> 
> 8%
> 
> 6% ************************
> 
> 4%
> 
> 2%
> 
> 0% ............................................................ ********
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ..... 2000.............................................. .2010, 2011, 2012, 2013,,,,,,,,2017



all i can say is lol.dont judge the GDP by growth rupee depreciation has its role.those numbers are gonna turn out wrong when rupee appreciates again


----------



## Bobby

eachus said:


> There is the growth translation of CNN prediction:
> 
> 1) US growth (**=actual growth, xx=CNN prediction)
> 
> ................................................................xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 5%
> 
> 4% ************************
> 
> 3% ............................................ ********
> 
> 2%
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ..... 2000.............................................. .2010, 2011, 2012, 2013,,,,,,,,2017
> 
> 
> 
> 2) Chinaese growth: (**=actual growth, xx=CNN prediction)
> 
> 22% ............................................*****
> 
> 18% **********************
> 
> 14%
> 
> 10%
> 
> 6% ......................................................xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx(CNN)
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ..... 2000.................................2010, 2011, 2012, 2013,,,,,,,2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) Indian growth (**=actual growth, xx=CNN prediction)
> 
> 10% ...............................................................xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx(CNN)
> 
> 8%
> 
> 6% ************************
> 
> 4%
> 
> 2%
> 
> 0% ............................................................ ********
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ..... 2000.............................................. .2010, 2011, 2012, 2013,,,,,,,,2017



I can see who is day dreaming here..... 2000.............................................. .2010, 2011, 2012, 2013,,,,,,,,2017


----------



## eachus

lepziboy said:


> all i can say is lol.dont judge the GDP by growth rupee depreciation has its role.those numbers are gonna turn out wrong when rupee appreciates again




that was "growth translation of CNN prediction", 
no personal opinions added to the message above.
CNN predict Chinese current or growth combined tumble 65% 
starts this year(2012 - 2017) to where same rate as USA. 
fine, it has been do that for long time. 


And, I think CNN did almost double the India rates in the future.
Rupee and grow together reach 10% a year growth. 
that is very high hope for India. dont you think so? 
If India keep the same rate 5% for last 10 years, India will drop off from top 10.
India is a import country, oil need to import, gold, weapon, machine, computer,,,
so dollar does mater. If CNN chose to compare in Rupee, the number is better.


----------



## eachus

a currency exchange rate is determined by a country's productivity growth. we know the 5-pigs in Europe did not grow their productivity, or they are out of completion. by economic of laws, they should depreciate their currency, however, they got lockup by Euro. There was a big problem to their economic. 

in short term, currency exchange rate can be affected by number of reasons. but in long term, only strong economics can appreciate their currencies. Japan has advance tech, trade surplus, then Yen appreciated 30% lately. China appreciates RMB around 4-5% a year. If German is an independent economic, its currency will do the same.


----------



## lepziboy

eachus said:


> that was "growth translation of CNN prediction",
> no personal opinions added to the message above.
> CNN predict Chinese current or growth combined tumble 65%
> starts this year(2012 - 2017) to where same rate as USA.
> fine, it has been do that for long time.
> 
> 
> And, I think CNN did almost double the India rates in the future.
> Rupee and grow together reach 10% a year growth.
> that is very high hope for India. dont you think so?
> If India keep the same rate 5% for last 10 years, India will drop off from top 10.
> India is a import country, oil need to import, gold, weapon, machine, computer,,,
> so dollar does mater. If CNN chose to compare in Rupee, the number is better.



5% last 10 years?!where have you been living all these years?!no sense on reading your posts.that 5% in 10 years makes it all wrong.and i suppose to trust CNN more than IMF and World bank?


----------



## eachus

you failed the reading test.
the CNN numbers were on USD, our discussion was also base on USD.
if you have 10% growth on average, and Rupee devalued 5% a year,
then you have only 5% net USD gdp growth. 

India grew very fast, 10% in last 2 years, much faster than most countries on the list. However, CNN dropped you off on the 2012 chart where India was found on 9th place on 2010.


Actually I dont trust CNN numbers neither, but I found the old values where very close to what I had read before, except the 2010 Chinese GDP it should be 6.2T USD, not 5.9T. 
I also knew the 2011 gdp was 7.5T. 

7.5T / 5.9T = 27% growth in 2011? no, China did not grew that much. 
7.5T / 6.2T = 21%, that should be right.

the old US gdp numbers were good, not the 2017 number, they are too much faking out.


----------



## cloud_9

Why do Chinese posters keep posting the same thing again and again.Everyone read those graphs when you posted it in you r post no 3254.Posting the same stuff again and again makes people suspect that your are patong!!!!!!

Nice graphs by the way... Brazilian Real depreciated and GDP growth wasn't that impressive and nor isthe outlook for 2012 but still the economy grew from $2.1 to $2.4 along with Russian economy 


> In 2011, Brazil's GDP expanded 2.7%a very modest growth rate for an emerging economy: Latin America grew at 4.0%, while China and India expanded 9.2% and 6.8%, respectively, and Russia's GDP was up 4.3%.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Yeti

New Delhi: India accounted for the bulk of USD 39 billion foreign direct investment (FDI) that flowed into South Asia in 2011 followed by Iran and Pakistan, said a UN report on Thursday.

"The recovery took place mainly as a result of the good performance of India, which is the largest FDI recipient in South Asia and accounts for more than fourth-fifth of total FDI inflows to the region," said UNCTAD's World Investment Report 2012 -- Towards the New Generation of Investment Policy.

FDI Inflows into India surged to USD 32 billion during he year, it said, adding, "FDI inflows to South Asia rose by 23 percent to USD 39 billion in 2011 following declines in 2009 and 2010."

According to the report, Iran and Pakistan were the second and third largest FDI recipients. While the former attracted USD 4.2 billion, the latter received USD 1.3 billion. Bangladesh received USD 1.1 billion.

The report, however, pointed out that countries in South Asia face different challenges such as political risks and obstacles to FDI, which need to be tackled to build an attractive investment climate.

"Nevertheless, recent developments have highlighted new opportunities. For example, the political relationship between India and Pakistan, has been moving towards greater engagement," it added.

It also said that in Afghanistan, significant FDI has been flowing into extractive industries, despite the country&#8217;s continuing internal conflict.

In 2011, the report said, about 145 cross-border mergers and acquisitions and 1,045 greenfield FDI projects by foreign firms were recorded in South Asia. "Cross-border M&As rose by 131 percent in value, and the total reached USD 13 billion in 2011, surpassing the previous record set in 2008," it said, adding, the increase was driven mainly by large transactions in extractive industries.


----------



## black_jack

*Sensex up 76 pts to 3-mth high*

MUMBAI: *The Sensex today gained for the third straight day by adding nearly 76 points to end at 17,538.67, its highest closing in 3 months*, amid mixed global trends ahead of a key European Central Bank meeting.

The BSE benchmark index, which gained 64 points in the last two days, opened higher but soon dipped to the day's low of 17,423.45 as the rupee weakened to below 55 against the dollar.

After trading in a narrow range, the Sensex finally ended at 17,538.67, up 75.86 points or 0.43 per cent. This was the highest close after the index ended at 17,597.42 on April 3.

Today's gains were led by FMCG, banking and capital goods scrips. The 21 gainers in the 30-share index included Cipla, ICICI Bank, Tata Motors and ITC while the nine losers were led by ONGC, Bajaj Auto, Coal India and Sterlite Industries.

On similar lines, the 50-share National Stock Exchange index, Nifty, rose by 24.75 points or 0.47 per cent to 5,327.30.

Investors, edgy to buy largecaps, put money in smallcaps and midcaps, brokers said. The BSE Midcap and Smallcap indices rose 0.90 and 1.64 per cent, respectively.

The market breadth closed on a positive note with 1,946 shares closing with gains out of the 3,012 shares traded.

Globally, sentiment were mixed with Japan's Nikkei and China's Shanghai Composite ending lower while the UK's FTSE and Germany's DAX were trading marginally higher in early trade.

In the Indian market, shares of retail companies including Koutons Retail, Trent and Pantaloon jumped amid speculation that government may finally allow foreign direct investment in the multi-brand retail sector.


Sensex up 76 pts to 3-mth high; FMCG, bank stocks rise - The Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

*Global VC deals in Apr-June touches $11 bn driven by India, US*

Global venture capital deals&#8217; value in April-June 2012 touched $10.9 billion&#8212;the largest amount of aggregate capital since the third quarter of 2011&#8212;driven by deals in the US, Europe and India.

Global VC deals in Apr-June touches $11 bn driven by India, US | Firstpost

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kaykay

KPMG, one of the world&#8217;s top advisory firm has included Ahmedabad&#8217;s Sabarmati Riverfront Development Project in the list of &#8216;100 Most Innovative Projects&#8217; towards urban regeneration that make cities livable as well as sustainable.

A release by the KPMG about the Sabarmati Riverfront states, &#8220;The Sabarmati Riverfront Development Project is an urban regeneration and environmental improvement initiative currently under way in Ahmedabad, Gujarat. It involves the reclamation of a 10.5 kilometer stretch of the banks of the Sabarmati River, creating a new public space for cultural and civic institutions. Along the river, space will be made for recreation use and markets. The aim is to transform the stretch of river from a geographical divider in the middle of the city to a focal point for leisure and recreation.&#8221;







Recently, in April this year the Ahmedabad Municipal Corporation (AMC) received HUDCO National Award 2012 for innovative infrastructure development for the Riverfront Project. On an earlier occasion, the Sabarmati Riverfront project also bagged the Prime Minister award for the best concept and design of a public project. In 2006, the Sabarmati Riverfront Project was the recipient of the National Safety Council of India, Safety Award (Prashansa Patra). 

Since eternity, rivers have been the cradles of civilization even giving a unique identity to urban space. Ahmedabad has been blessed with the Sabarmati River, which has served as a lifeline for Gujarat and its people. However till the last decade the Sabarmati had come under increased strain. It began to be known as a &#8216;ground&#8217; for cricket matches and circuses rather than a river.






Since Shri Modi took over as Chief Minister in 2001, he decided to give immense importance to the re-development of the Sabarmati River front. Apart from serving as an icon for the city of Ahmedabad, the project will bring a marked environmental improvement in the city by allowing retaining of ground water and providing cleaner water to the city. It also provides a green coverage in the heart of Ahmedabad.

For the city, the SRFD Project implies more recreational spaces as well. This includes parks and gardens and even spaces for cultural facilities. The Riverfront will also be home to adventure activities that would be enjoyed by people from Ahmedabad and nearby areas. Just recently, the AMC announced that it is considering floating busses on the Sabarmati. The Riverfront was put on the tourist map when it hosted the annual International Kite Festival this year, which draws participants from all across the world.






Not only this, the SRFD will strengthen and upgrade informal markets, which will be of immense economic importance to the poor. 

All in all, the Sabarmati Riverfront marks a wonderful blend of innovation and pro-people governance that will write a fresh chapter in the history of urban development in India.

http://www.narendramodi.in/sabarmati-riverfront-project-among-the-most-innovative-in-the-world-kpmg/


----------



## kaykay

KPMG, one of the worlds top advisory firm has included Ahmedabads Sabarmati Riverfront Development Project in the list of 100 Most Innovative Projects towards urban regeneration that make cities livable as well as sustainable.

A release by the KPMG about the Sabarmati Riverfront states, The Sabarmati Riverfront Development Project is an urban regeneration and environmental improvement initiative currently under way in Ahmedabad, Gujarat. It involves the reclamation of a 10.5 kilometer stretch of the banks of the Sabarmati River, creating a new public space for cultural and civic institutions. Along the river, space will be made for recreation use and markets. The aim is to transform the stretch of river from a geographical divider in the middle of the city to a focal point for leisure and recreation.






Recently, in April this year the Ahmedabad Municipal Corporation (AMC) received HUDCO National Award 2012 for innovative infrastructure development for the Riverfront Project. On an earlier occasion, the Sabarmati Riverfront project also bagged the Prime Minister award for the best concept and design of a public project. In 2006, the Sabarmati Riverfront Project was the recipient of the National Safety Council of India, Safety Award (Prashansa Patra). 

Since eternity, rivers have been the cradles of civilization even giving a unique identity to urban space. Ahmedabad has been blessed with the Sabarmati River, which has served as a lifeline for Gujarat and its people. However till the last decade the Sabarmati had come under increased strain. It began to be known as a ground for cricket matches and circuses rather than a river.






Since Shri Modi took over as Chief Minister in 2001, he decided to give immense importance to the re-development of the Sabarmati River front. Apart from serving as an icon for the city of Ahmedabad, the project will bring a marked environmental improvement in the city by allowing retaining of ground water and providing cleaner water to the city. It also provides a green coverage in the heart of Ahmedabad.

For the city, the SRFD Project implies more recreational spaces as well. This includes parks and gardens and even spaces for cultural facilities. The Riverfront will also be home to adventure activities that would be enjoyed by people from Ahmedabad and nearby areas. Just recently, the AMC announced that it is considering floating busses on the Sabarmati. The Riverfront was put on the tourist map when it hosted the annual International Kite Festival this year, which draws participants from all across the world.






Not only this, the SRFD will strengthen and upgrade informal markets, which will be of immense economic importance to the poor. 

All in all, the Sabarmati Riverfront marks a wonderful blend of innovation and pro-people governance that will write a fresh chapter in the history of urban development in India.

Sabarmati Riverfront Project among the most innovative in the world: KPMG « Home | www.narendramodi.in

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## angeldemon_007

I think Modi ji should covert this river front more green. There's enough to set up a wind turbine chain and solar panels nowadays are set up wherever it is possible.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## eachus

cloud_9 said:


> Why do Chinese posters keep posting the same thing again and again.Everyone read those graphs when you posted it in you r post no 3254.Posting the same stuff again and again makes people suspect that your are patong!!!!!!
> 
> Nice graphs by the way... Brazilian Real depreciated and GDP growth wasn't that impressive and nor isthe outlook for 2012 but still the economy grew from $2.1 to $2.4 along with Russian economy




If I eat curry chicken everyday, I dont mind to try some pizza. source and information from one direction may not show a whole picture. members from other countries can help you understand more. personally I refuse artificial numbers, if good number display in different style, I love it, love numbering games.


----------



## Bobby

cloud_9 said:


> *Why do Chinese posters keep posting the same thing again and again.Everyone read those graphs when you posted it in you r post no 3254.Posting the same stuff again and again makes people suspect that your are patong!!!!!!*
> 
> Nice graphs by the way... Brazilian Real depreciated and GDP growth wasn't that impressive and nor isthe outlook for 2012 but still the economy grew from $2.1 to $2.4 along with Russian economy



Chinese love copy paste


----------



## cloud_9

eachus said:


> If I eat curry chicken everyday, I dont mind to try some pizza. source and information from one direction may not show a whole picture. members from other countries can help you understand more. personally *I refuse artificial numbers, if good number display in different style, I love it, love numbering games.*


For starters I don't eat curry chicken everyday .....I can't eat spicy food  (that is,if you were trying to impersonate myself) 

So follow what you preach!


> members from other countries can help you understand more



As for the as the numbers goes,whichever way you try to present it........ BS simply remains BS :X

zoi gin/zai jian


----------



## eachus

Anyone can post informative message is not BS. otherwise is.



kaykay said:


> « Home | www.narendramodi.in[/url]



nice view, looks like painting?


----------



## laman12345

*Monsoon rains 49 percent below average in past week*

6-7-2012

A shortfall in monsoon rains has widened to nearly 50 percent of average in the past week, making a revival next week crucial for farmers to sow summer-planted crops such as rice, corn, cane, cotton and soybean.

The annual rains are crucial for farm output and economic growth as about 55 percent of the South Asian nation's arable land is rain-fed.

Shortfall in monsoon rains widens | Reuters


----------



## arp2041

*'India 3rd-most preferred FDI destination'*

The United Nations Conference on Trade and Development (UNCTAD) World Investment Report for 2012 has named India as the third most desirable destination for Foreign Direct Investment (FDI) by global industrial giants.
Addressing mediapersons after unveiling the report here on Thursday, United Nations Economic and Social Commission for Asia and the Pacific (UNESCAP) chief economist Nagesh Kumar said that the survey conducted in 179 companies ranked India behind China and the United States.

&#8220;They did a survey of 179 top global firms around the world and they asked their top destinations where they planned to invest between 2012 to 2014, and India ranked third in that survey. So after China and United States, India is the third most attractive destination as perceived by the global companies,&#8221; Kumar announced.

The report noted that FDI inflows rose by 33 percent in 2011 from 2010.

&#8220;In 2011, the FDI inflows to India went up to 32 billion dollar, which is 33 percent more than the FDI inflows coming to India in 2010. So this is a good news certainly, which shows the potential of the country,&#8221; Kumar added.

Overseas investment in the country rose for the first time in three years in 2011, as global investors put their faith in rising salaries, an expanding middle-class and a large and cheap labour force.

'India 3rd-most preferred FDI destination'


----------



## laman12345

*41% drop in India&#8217;s FDI inflows*

19 June 2012

New Delhi &#8211; Foreign direct investment (FDI) has slumped by 41 per cent to $1.85 billion in April this year as compared to $3.12 billion in April, 2011.

According to India&#8217;s English Language Daily, The Hindu, officials in the Commerce and Industry Ministry attributed the decline in FDI inflows to the overall poor global economic scenario but said there was a crying need to initiate big-ticket reforms in various sectors to send across a positive signal to investors that Indian economy was a safe and attractive destination for investments. Reforms such as allowing 51 per cent FDI in multi-brand retail and 49 per cent in domestic air carriers; and opening up pension and insurance sectors have been hanging fire for long.


----------



## IndoCarib

*India tops MSCI indices in 2012*

According to a report by Espirito Santo Investment, Indian indices were the best performing among the MSCI Indices in 2012 so far. Indian equities have risen 13.1 percent followed by the US (8.3 percent) and Poland (6 percent). Brazil, with a fall of 9.5 percent, was the worst performer.







http://www.firstpost.com/investing/...dices-in-2012-will-the-party-last-369812.html

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

India's downgrade to 'junk' status unlikely: Standard Chartered - The Economic Times

MUMBAI: Global banking major Standard Chartered on Friday said the possibility of a sovereign rating downgrade to the junk status is unlikely given the recent revival in sentiment.

"We do not see a high probability of an immediate downgrade but rating agencies will closely monitor the appetite for corrective action," a report by the bank's economists said.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zeeshan360

Guys ..
What is the current status of Delhi Mumbai corridor ??


----------



## black_jack

Economy to grow at 8%, poverty to fall by 10%: Montek

Plan panel deputy chairperson Montek Singh Ahluwalia on Friday ruled out achieving average 9% target and said even 8% growth will require a "major effort".

"It is not possible to think of an average of 9%. I think somewhere between 8 and 8.5% is feasible... When I say feasible
that will require major effort. If you don't do that there is not God given right to grow at 8%," he said on the sidelines of a conference of state planning boards and departments in New Delhi.

He, however, ruled out achieving average 9% target during the plan period as estimated earlier.

The Planning Commission projected poverty reduction by 10% at the end of 12th plan (2017).

The new economic growth target would be discussed at the National Development Council meeting slated for September and Ahluwalia said the panel was on track to meet the deadline.

Another important component of the 12th plan document would be target for poverty reduction. The commission claimed they have been able to achieve the target of 10% reduction in the 11th plan, which ended in March 2012.

The Planning Commission is proposing a target of reducing poverty by 10% to less than 20% of the population by 2017 -- the terminal year of the 12th Five-Year Plan.

"I think 10% is a pretty good target which would mean 2% decline every year during the 12th Plan period," Ahluwalia said.

This comes after the panel drew plak for pegging poverty line at Rs. 28.65 per capita daily consumption in cities. It was Rs. 22.42 in rural areas.

It had pegged the poverty ratio at 29.8% in 2009-10, down from 37.2% in 2004-05, based on the Tendulkar Committee methodology.

Economy to grow at 8%, poverty to fall by 10%: Montek - Hindustan Times

StanChart upgrades short-term rating for rupee

Mumbai, Jul 6: 

Standard Chartered Bank on Friday upgraded the rupee&#8217;s short-term rating to &#8216;neutral&#8217; from &#8217;underweight&#8217;, citing the government&#8217;s capital flow enhancing steps announced recently and an improved global economic environment.

The foreign bank also raised its September-end target for the Indian unit, which has lost nearly 25 per cent over the past year to earn the distinction of being one of the worst performing currencies in Asia, to Rs 56 to a dollar from the earlier Rs 57.50.

&#8220;It is likely that we have seen the highs of the year for USD-INR and we lift our short-term rating for the Indian rupee (INR) to Neutral from Underweight,&#8221; a report by the bank&#8217;s economists said.

Steps taken by the authorities to boost capital flows and reduction in risks emanating from Europe will help rupee, it noted.

StanChart, however, maintained that it is too early to being &#8220;overweight&#8221; on the rupee and added that there will be no substantive recovery from the lows.

The domestic currency breached many psychological levels and touched an all-time closing low of Rs 57.15 to the greenback in a depreciation which started last August.

The slide in the currency is being attributed to a host of factors, the most prominent of it being the country&#8217;s inability to attract capital flows due to factors like worsening current account situation, policy paralysis and slowdown in growth.

Keywords: StanChart, upgrades short-term rating for rupee, capital flow enhancing steps, forex, outlook for rupee

Business Line : Industry & Economy / Banking : StanChart upgrades short-term rating for rupee

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Big infrastructure push coming; diesel hike unpleasant but necessary: C Rangarajan | NDTV.com


FDI in retail a boost for manufacturing too; consensus being built: Shopper?s Stop | NDTV.com


----------



## Koovie

Pranab gone and MMS in office and we already have some good news  But unfortunately we cant see the true power of Manmohan Singham due to congress hirarchy.


----------



## Bobby

It is raining in North India.....also


----------



## eachus

laman12345 said:


> *41% drop in Indias FDI inflows*
> 
> 19 June 2012
> 
> New Delhi  Foreign direct investment (FDI) has slumped by 41 per cent to $1.85 billion in April this year as compared to $3.12 billion in April, 2011.




India opens the finance market to foreign investment. so the FDI number is not meaningful similar to UK. UK with a tiny island receive some $1000 FDI sometimes more than US, many times larger than China while ago. FDI is just change hand info. for instance, 

a country call Green Island has only one company call Green Tech. last year German bought it for $2B, G.Island had FDI $2b last year. this year, German sold it to UK for $2.5b, UK sold it to US for $2.6b, and US sold it to India for $2.4. then G.island has 2.5 + 2.6 + 2.4 = $7.5B FDI, the media will report Green Island won #1 growth in FDI, total FDI this year is 7.5B almost 275% growth of last year. but does it mean anything? 

FDI is one way street statistic accumulation. it does not count the number of selling. only add up the buys. 
I will rather look at the currency exchange rate.
if it goes up, that means you are going fine, if it goes down spells trouble.


----------



## RISING SUN

India has $6 trillion wealth, but 'human capital' growth very slow says new study
How does one measure the wealth of a country? The most popular measure is the "gross domestic product" (GDP) which adds up the values of everything produced in the country in one year. But this leaves glaring holes. It is not a measure of wealth but a measure of incomes. Moreover, natural resources and, people's skills and education levels are not factored in. Neither is the all important question of sustainability - whether a country is living beyond its means at present, putting in danger future generations. To measure human wellbeing, the Human Development Index (HDI) is used. But that excludes hard economic progress.

A study led by Cambridge economist Partha Dasgupta proposes a new "Inclusive Wealth Index" (IWI) attempts to make up for these gaps. It measures four kinds of capitals or assets in 20 countries - human, manufactured, natural and health. These are measured from 1990 to 2008 to get the trends. Further adjustment is done to account for effect of climate change, technology and oil prices. The study report was released at the recent Rio+20 Summit by United Nations University and the UN Environment Programme.

The US retains its top position with an estimated inclusive wealth $117.8 trillion (constant 2000 dollars), followed by Japan at $55.1 trillion and then China at $20 trillion. India is estimated to have inclusive wealth of $6.1 trillion.

The report stresses that it is the way this wealth has been changing in the past 19 years that really matters - because sustainability of growth is what matters in the long term. In terms of growth rates, the study results turn all existing rankings of economies based on just GDP or HDI topsy turvy. India, China, Chile and Kenya show the highest growth rates in IWI over the studied period while other conventionally "strong" or "rich" economies like the US, UK, Japan, Germany and Saudi Arabia clock in lower down.

Of the 20 studied countries, 19 show positive growth rates. This means that these countries are on paths that are largely sustainable - to different degrees. Only Russia has a negative growth rate.

However, large populations of countries like India and China skews the IWI in their favor, the report says. To get a better measure, the IWI is calculated on a per person basis.

This brings a dramatic change in the rankings. China emerges at the top with a per capita IWI of 2.07 because of its phenomenal increase in manufactured capital. France (1.44) and Germany (1.83) move up. India along with Japan and Brazil are in the middle now with a per capita IWI of 0.91. US (0.69) and UK (0.88) remain laggards.

India's slow pace of IWI growth - 0.9 percent in 19 years - is because of "precipitous decline in natural capital" and slow progress in developing human capital according to the report. India's natural capital declined from $1928 million (constant US dollars of year 2000) in 1990 to $1330 million in 2008 and its human capital increased from $1926 million to $2388 million in the same period. That's a 31% decline in natural capital and a 24% increase in human capital China increased its human capital in the same period by over 33% while its natural capital went down by 23%, according to estimates of the report.

But the most affected by factoring in population are countries like Kenya, Saudi Arabia, Nigeria, Columbia, South Africa, and Venezuela, the report says. For instance, Kenya experienced relatively high absolute IWI growth of 2.85, while only managing a per-capita IWI growth rate of 0.06. The others experienced negative per-capita IWI growth. These countries have two options to reverse this trend: they must either reduce population growth rates or re-invest in the different capital asset bases to increase the rate of IWI growth. Their poor performance is mainly due to higher population growth but also higher rate of depletion of natural resources.

Comparing the growth rates of IWI, GDP and Human Development Index (HDI) of these twnty countries over 1990 to 2008, the report points out that for all countries except Germany and France GDP growth rates were higher that IWI growth because capital stocks are not keeping pace with GDP growth.

Inclusive Wealth Index per capita

Yearly Growth Rate (1990-2008)


Inclusive Wealth

($ trillion, constant 2000)

India


0.9


6.1

China


2.1


20.0

Germany


1.8


19.5

Brazil


0.9


7.4

Japan


55.1

UK


13.4

US


0.7


117.8

Russia


-0.3


10.3

Nigeria


-1.8


0.89

Source: Inclusive Wealth Report 2012
India has $6 trillion wealth, but 'human capital' growth very slow says new study - The Times of India

India has $6 trillion wealth, but 'human capital' growth very slow says new study
How does one measure the wealth of a country? The most popular measure is the "gross domestic product" (GDP) which adds up the values of everything produced in the country in one year. But this leaves glaring holes. It is not a measure of wealth but a measure of incomes. Moreover, natural resources and, people's skills and education levels are not factored in. Neither is the all important question of sustainability - whether a country is living beyond its means at present, putting in danger future generations. To measure human wellbeing, the Human Development Index (HDI) is used. But that excludes hard economic progress.

A study led by Cambridge economist Partha Dasgupta proposes a new "Inclusive Wealth Index" (IWI) attempts to make up for these gaps. It measures four kinds of capitals or assets in 20 countries - human, manufactured, natural and health. These are measured from 1990 to 2008 to get the trends. Further adjustment is done to account for effect of climate change, technology and oil prices. The study report was released at the recent Rio+20 Summit by United Nations University and the UN Environment Programme.

The US retains its top position with an estimated inclusive wealth $117.8 trillion (constant 2000 dollars), followed by Japan at $55.1 trillion and then China at $20 trillion. India is estimated to have inclusive wealth of $6.1 trillion.

The report stresses that it is the way this wealth has been changing in the past 19 years that really matters - because sustainability of growth is what matters in the long term. In terms of growth rates, the study results turn all existing rankings of economies based on just GDP or HDI topsy turvy. India, China, Chile and Kenya show the highest growth rates in IWI over the studied period while other conventionally "strong" or "rich" economies like the US, UK, Japan, Germany and Saudi Arabia clock in lower down.

Of the 20 studied countries, 19 show positive growth rates. This means that these countries are on paths that are largely sustainable - to different degrees. Only Russia has a negative growth rate.

However, large populations of countries like India and China skews the IWI in their favor, the report says. To get a better measure, the IWI is calculated on a per person basis.

This brings a dramatic change in the rankings. China emerges at the top with a per capita IWI of 2.07 because of its phenomenal increase in manufactured capital. France (1.44) and Germany (1.83) move up. India along with Japan and Brazil are in the middle now with a per capita IWI of 0.91. US (0.69) and UK (0.88) remain laggards.

India's slow pace of IWI growth - 0.9 percent in 19 years - is because of "precipitous decline in natural capital" and slow progress in developing human capital according to the report. India's natural capital declined from $1928 million (constant US dollars of year 2000) in 1990 to $1330 million in 2008 and its human capital increased from $1926 million to $2388 million in the same period. That's a 31% decline in natural capital and a 24% increase in human capital China increased its human capital in the same period by over 33% while its natural capital went down by 23%, according to estimates of the report.

But the most affected by factoring in population are countries like Kenya, Saudi Arabia, Nigeria, Columbia, South Africa, and Venezuela, the report says. For instance, Kenya experienced relatively high absolute IWI growth of 2.85, while only managing a per-capita IWI growth rate of 0.06. The others experienced negative per-capita IWI growth. These countries have two options to reverse this trend: they must either reduce population growth rates or re-invest in the different capital asset bases to increase the rate of IWI growth. Their poor performance is mainly due to higher population growth but also higher rate of depletion of natural resources.

Comparing the growth rates of IWI, GDP and Human Development Index (HDI) of these twnty countries over 1990 to 2008, the report points out that for all countries except Germany and France GDP growth rates were higher that IWI growth because capital stocks are not keeping pace with GDP growth.

Inclusive Wealth Index per capita

Yearly Growth Rate (1990-2008)


Inclusive Wealth

($ trillion, constant 2000)

India


0.9


6.1

China


2.1


20.0

Germany


1.8


19.5

Brazil


0.9


7.4

Japan


55.1

UK


13.4

US


0.7


117.8

Russia


-0.3


10.3

Nigeria


-1.8


0.89

Source: Inclusive Wealth Report 2012
India has $6 trillion wealth, but 'human capital' growth very slow says new study - The Times of India

India has plenty of lessons to learn from the eurozone crisis
A 2005 study carried out to analyse the costs and benefits to Britain for being a member of the European Union concluded that unless the EU agrees to adopt competitive and free markets, and makes an effective commitment not to bail out insolvent states, it made sense for Britain to leave the eurozone. Seven years later, it would seem that Greece has validated that conclusion.

A number of countries and financial institutions have admitted to making contingency plans for the extreme scenario of Greece being forced out from the eurozone. With India going through its own economic problems - a Crisil study recently revised India's GDP growth forecast for 2012-13 downwards to 6.5% from the earlier estimate of 7% - it would be pertinent to focus on key lessons from the Greek episode.

First, incentives matter. High economic growth is sustainable only if there is a competitive private sector, which raises the productive capacity of the economy. Barriers to entry and exit of labour and capital curtail business expansion by raising the cost of production .

Excessive protection to domestic industry, lack of regulatory clarity and good institutional framework, slow decision-making and poor governance do not incentivise businesses to improve efficiency. At present, in India, key input sectors such as mining, power and utilities are adversely affected due to similar problems.

Second, living beyond your means year after year can lead to bankruptcy. This is especially true if borrowed money is not used for productive purposes. Greece wrongly believed that it could continue to milk the EU for subsidies and fiscal transfers. With fiscal transfers not linked to productivity , wages raced ahead of productivity growth, thereby eroding competitiveness and also raising inflationary pressures .

Here, in India, we have seen fiscal deficit ballooning in recent years with nearly three-fourths of government expenditure being channelled towards consumption expenditure , which has put more money into hands of people without significant improvements in productivity.

Third, trust is everything. Had Germany and France trusted Greece and other peripheral eurozone countries to cut government spending once their economies recovered from the current recessionary phase, the pressure to carry out large-scale public sector spending cuts now would have been lower. However, once you lose investors' trust due to a poor track record, immediate and drastic action is demanded and needs to be complied with.

Imagine if Greece left the eurozone. The Indian economy, like the rest of the world, would be adversely impacted via trade, investment and confidence channels. Exports would nosedive, foreign capital would fly out, depreciation pressure on the currency would rise, and domestic investor sentiment would be hurt. The economy would need both fiscal and monetary stimuli to revive.

The fiscal stimulus could entail raising government spending and/or cutting taxes, which would raise the already high fiscal deficit even further . Given India's inability to roll back government expenditure in the past, investors, both domestic and global, would react adversely if the fiscal deficit worsens, making it difficult to provide stimulus to the economy.

http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...-the-eurozone-crisis/articleshow/14709610.cms

India has plenty of lessons to learn from the eurozone crisis
A 2005 study carried out to analyse the costs and benefits to Britain for being a member of the European Union concluded that unless the EU agrees to adopt competitive and free markets, and makes an effective commitment not to bail out insolvent states, it made sense for Britain to leave the eurozone. Seven years later, it would seem that Greece has validated that conclusion.

A number of countries and financial institutions have admitted to making contingency plans for the extreme scenario of Greece being forced out from the eurozone. With India going through its own economic problems - a Crisil study recently revised India's GDP growth forecast for 2012-13 downwards to 6.5% from the earlier estimate of 7% - it would be pertinent to focus on key lessons from the Greek episode.

First, incentives matter. High economic growth is sustainable only if there is a competitive private sector, which raises the productive capacity of the economy. Barriers to entry and exit of labour and capital curtail business expansion by raising the cost of production .

Excessive protection to domestic industry, lack of regulatory clarity and good institutional framework, slow decision-making and poor governance do not incentivise businesses to improve efficiency. At present, in India, key input sectors such as mining, power and utilities are adversely affected due to similar problems.

Second, living beyond your means year after year can lead to bankruptcy. This is especially true if borrowed money is not used for productive purposes. Greece wrongly believed that it could continue to milk the EU for subsidies and fiscal transfers. With fiscal transfers not linked to productivity , wages raced ahead of productivity growth, thereby eroding competitiveness and also raising inflationary pressures .

Here, in India, we have seen fiscal deficit ballooning in recent years with nearly three-fourths of government expenditure being channelled towards consumption expenditure , which has put more money into hands of people without significant improvements in productivity.

Third, trust is everything. Had Germany and France trusted Greece and other peripheral eurozone countries to cut government spending once their economies recovered from the current recessionary phase, the pressure to carry out large-scale public sector spending cuts now would have been lower. However, once you lose investors' trust due to a poor track record, immediate and drastic action is demanded and needs to be complied with.

Imagine if Greece left the eurozone. The Indian economy, like the rest of the world, would be adversely impacted via trade, investment and confidence channels. Exports would nosedive, foreign capital would fly out, depreciation pressure on the currency would rise, and domestic investor sentiment would be hurt. The economy would need both fiscal and monetary stimuli to revive.

The fiscal stimulus could entail raising government spending and/or cutting taxes, which would raise the already high fiscal deficit even further . Given India's inability to roll back government expenditure in the past, investors, both domestic and global, would react adversely if the fiscal deficit worsens, making it difficult to provide stimulus to the economy.

India has plenty of lessons to learn from the eurozone crisis - The Economic Times

India has plenty of lessons to learn from the eurozone crisis
A 2005 study carried out to analyse the costs and benefits to Britain for being a member of the European Union concluded that unless the EU agrees to adopt competitive and free markets, and makes an effective commitment not to bail out insolvent states, it made sense for Britain to leave the eurozone. Seven years later, it would seem that Greece has validated that conclusion.

A number of countries and financial institutions have admitted to making contingency plans for the extreme scenario of Greece being forced out from the eurozone. With India going through its own economic problems - a Crisil study recently revised India's GDP growth forecast for 2012-13 downwards to 6.5% from the earlier estimate of 7% - it would be pertinent to focus on key lessons from the Greek episode.

First, incentives matter. High economic growth is sustainable only if there is a competitive private sector, which raises the productive capacity of the economy. Barriers to entry and exit of labour and capital curtail business expansion by raising the cost of production .

Excessive protection to domestic industry, lack of regulatory clarity and good institutional framework, slow decision-making and poor governance do not incentivise businesses to improve efficiency. At present, in India, key input sectors such as mining, power and utilities are adversely affected due to similar problems.

Second, living beyond your means year after year can lead to bankruptcy. This is especially true if borrowed money is not used for productive purposes. Greece wrongly believed that it could continue to milk the EU for subsidies and fiscal transfers. With fiscal transfers not linked to productivity , wages raced ahead of productivity growth, thereby eroding competitiveness and also raising inflationary pressures .

Here, in India, we have seen fiscal deficit ballooning in recent years with nearly three-fourths of government expenditure being channelled towards consumption expenditure , which has put more money into hands of people without significant improvements in productivity.

Third, trust is everything. Had Germany and France trusted Greece and other peripheral eurozone countries to cut government spending once their economies recovered from the current recessionary phase, the pressure to carry out large-scale public sector spending cuts now would have been lower. However, once you lose investors' trust due to a poor track record, immediate and drastic action is demanded and needs to be complied with.

Imagine if Greece left the eurozone. The Indian economy, like the rest of the world, would be adversely impacted via trade, investment and confidence channels. Exports would nosedive, foreign capital would fly out, depreciation pressure on the currency would rise, and domestic investor sentiment would be hurt. The economy would need both fiscal and monetary stimuli to revive.

The fiscal stimulus could entail raising government spending and/or cutting taxes, which would raise the already high fiscal deficit even further . Given India's inability to roll back government expenditure in the past, investors, both domestic and global, would react adversely if the fiscal deficit worsens, making it difficult to provide stimulus to the economy.

India has plenty of lessons to learn from the eurozone crisis - The Economic Times

6 Jul, 2012, 07.29PM IST, Reuters
India cash rates rise on late funding trades
India cash rates rise on late funding trades - The Economic Times

India&#8217;s FDI inflow up 30% in &#8216;11: Unctad

By Yogima Seth Sharma Jul 05 2012 , New Delhi
Tags: FDI, India, inflow, Economy	
After a slowdown for two years in running, India's foreign direct investment (FDI) inflows
grew by 30.5 per cent in 2011, says the United Nations Conference on Trade and Development&#8217;s (Unctad) World Investment Report 2012, but it is yet to touch pre crisis levels of $43.4 billion FDI inflows in 2008, the highest received by India in a year. FDI inflow fell to $35.5 billion in 2009 and $24.2 billion in 2010.

The Unctad report released on Thursday, said FDI inflows into India went up by 30.5 per cent in 2011 to $31.6 billion vis-à-vis 24.2 billion in 2010, thus pushing up the overall inflow to South Asia by 23 per cent to $39 billion. Inflows into India, however, continue to be far less than China at $123.9 billion.

Pakistan, though the second largest FDI recipient in South Asia, saw a 35 per cent dip in inflows last year at $1.3 billion vis-à-vis $2.0 billion in the preceding year while Sri Lanka registered a decline of 40 per cent at $0.3 billion as compared to $0.5 billion in 2010.

India is opening up to FDI in a big way. While the government enhanced the FDI ceiling on single brand retail from 51 per cent to 100 per cent last year, there have been intense efforts to open up FDI into multi-brand retail to the extent of 51 per cent along with opening up of aviation. Cabinet has already given a clearance for 51 per cent FDI in multi-brand retail but the issue got stuck in the absence of a nationwide political consensus.

Unctad predicts that the growth rate of FDI will slow in 2012 with flows leveling at $1.6 trillion with the value of both cross-border mergers and acquisitions and greenfield investments retreating in the first five months of 2012. &#8220;Weak level of M&A announcements also suggest sluggish FDI flows in the later part of this year,&#8221; the report said.

In the medium term, global FDI inflow is expected to increase at a moderate but steady pace o reach $1.8 trillion and $1.9 trillion in 2013 and 2014.


----------



## eachus

guys, some more bad news.

I read a news(from Wall Street) said Rupee will touch $1 = R60 in this summer. 
so the Rupee rebound may not last. the trend is still down.

years ago, maybe back in 1998 or so, the rate was $1 = R25. 
around 3 or 4 years ago it was rested $1 = $40 for long time, then start moving on the trend.
last year was $1 = R45,
today is $1 = R55.5 


When the currency drop very fast indicate something is going wrong. I dont know, you dont know but the foreign hot-money knows. smart money left early, some slower money folllows,,, I tell what what I see, no fake stories plz.


----------



## RISING SUN

StanChart upgrades rupee; says India may miss fiscal target - Money Matters - livemint.com
StanChart upgrades rupee; says India may miss fiscal target

India to focus on enhancing trade ties with West Africa
India is focussing on enhancing economic and trade co-operation with West African nations and has set sights on increasing the trade turnover with such African countries to around $20 billion by 2015 from the present $14.1 billion per annum.

In addition, the focus would be on acquisition of energy assets, including oil and gas, and penetrate African markets for the pharmaceutical sector with generic drugs taking the lead. As a step in this direction, India will be holding a three-day &#8216;India Show&#8217; in Ghana from July 9 in which nearly 100 leading Indian companies, including Airtel, L&T, Reliance Industries, Sun Group, Ashok Leyland, Apollo Hospitals and Tata Group are taking part.

Besides, Commerce and Industry Minister Anand Sharma will lead a delegation of businessmen and officials to explore the vast business opportunities in the Economic Community of West African States (ECOWAS), which includes nations such as Mali, Niger, Togo, Congo and Senegal, according to Vikramjit Singh Sahani of Sun Group and lead the delegation on behalf of Federation of Chambers of Commerce and Industry (FICCI).

The delegation comprised representatives from sectors such as fertilizer, oil and gas, agriculture, food processing, services, health, IT, telecom, manufacturing, energy, pharmaceuticals, textiles and education, Mr. Sahney said.

Interestingly, Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO), the research arm of the Ministry of Defence, will also be showcasing its innovations that have civilian application and particularly in areas where there is suitability for the African sub-continent.

NEW DELHI: India's oil imports from Iran fell 18.2 percent in June from a year earlier in a third straight monthly decline, although the pace slowed as refiners built stocks ahead of Western sanctions against Tehran's nuclear programme that took effect by July.

The sanctions are designed to restrict the flow of funds to Iran because the West believes the Islamic Republic is trying to build nuclear weapons, but Tehran says its nuclear program is for civilian purposes.

India, one of the biggest buyers of crude from OPEC's second largest producer, last month secured a waiver from U.S. sanctions by reducing imports by more than 20 percent.

In June, refiners imported about 346,600 barrels per day (bpd) of Iranian oil, up 42.5 percent from May, tanker discharge data made available to Reuters showed.

Monthly imports from Iran may fall 13 percent to 300,650 bpd in July, when the OPEC member's daily oil exports could decline to a maximum of 1.1 million bpd, about half of the 2011 average, industry sources told Reuters.

In April and May India imported about 40 percent less oil from Iran than in corresponding period a year earlier.

IRAN PUSHED TO FIFTH POSITION Energy-hungry India, which imports about 80 percent of its oil needs, has allowed state refiners to buy oil using Iranian ships and insurance cover to lock in supplies from its third biggest source for a period of six months.

Falling imports have pushed Iran down to fifth position in the list of India's biggest crude oil suppliers in the second quarter, compared with the third position it enjoyed a year ago and second in the first quarter of 2011.

In the January-June period, India's oil imports from Iran rose 4 percent to 367,800 bpd form a year ago, the data showed.

Refiners are expected to cut volumes by more than 20 percent under the term deals they started inking on April 1, according to Reuters' calculations, while the government says it aims for imports to be down 11 percent from 2011/12, to about 310,000 bpd.

India is making up for the shortfall in Iranian cargoes by raising imports from the world's largest exporter, Saudi Arabia, and fellow OPEC member Iraq, which emerged as the second biggest oil supplier to New Delhi, replacing Tehran.

New Delhi: India today underlined the need for jointly exploring ways to promote tourism in SAARC (South Asian Association for Regional Cooperation) countries, whose growth potential have not yet been fully utilised.

"SAARC countries should explore the ways and means for more exchange of tourists amongst them," Tourism Minister Subodh Kant Sahai said while inaugurating the conclave of SAARC tour operators here.

There are about 45 leading tour operators from India, Maldives, Afghanistan, Bhutan, Nepal, Bangladesh and Pakistan participating in the conclave. The conclave is focusing on various strategies to promote tourist destinations and products in the SAARC region.

"We must motivate each SAARC country in such a way that tourism becomes the focus of economic and political agenda," he said.

Acknowledging the potential of the region, Sahai said that SAARC nations have immense growth potential, which till date has not been fully utilised.

"If it could be fully utilised in all possible ways, the SAARC region has the potential to steer the economy of the world. The cultural diversity of the SAARC region is unique, and the combination of scenic landscapes, natural beauty, and ethnic multiplicity - only add to its international appeal.

"All these facts unite to make the SAARC region a great tourist attraction. In fact, most SAARC nations have already realised this potential at individual level but with a concerted effort, the success culminated would be many folds," he said.

The seven-member countries are an important source market for India as 1,013,516 tourists from SAARC region visited India in 2011 as compared to 9,98,179 in 2010.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

(Reuters) - India has rebuffed a request by IKEA to relax rules on buying goods locally, a government source said on Friday, raising the prospect of a delay in the world's largest furniture maker entering the Indian retail market.

IKEA, famous for its self-build flatpacks and huge stores, said last month it would invest $1.5 billion euros and open 25 outlets, throwing a lifeline to the government in India where economic growth has slowed sharply.

*But the Swedish company sought a 10-year window to comply with rules that foreign retailers source 30 percent from local small and medium-sized firms, a requirement which overseas companies say discourages investment.*

*When contacted by Reuters, IKEA said a short delay in its formal application to enter the Indian market would not affect its decision to open stores, and hoped to start operations soon.*
*
The stakes are high for both sides.*

*India offers IKEA a huge new market while the government is battling heavy criticism over its management of Asia's third-largest economy where growth has slipped to its weakest pace in nine years.*

Prime Minister Manmohan Singh said on Friday that IKEA's planned entry was proof that investors still had confidence in India.

*WINDOW*

A government source involved in formulating retail policy called IKEA's proposed phase-in period "too long".
*
"They'll rework it, I'm sure," the source said, speaking on condition of anonymity because of the sensitivity of the matter.*

*An IKEA spokesman said the time period to implement the sourcing rules was "not set in stone".*

The requirements underscore the potential pitfalls for foreign retailers as they seek entry to a market of 1.2 billion people with a swelling middle class.

A plan to open India's retail sector to foreign supermarkets such as Wal-Mart stalled last year after a fierce political backlash, although the government is now pushing to revive it.

IKEA announced its plans to invest in India over a period of 15-20 years after the government removed foreign investment caps in single-brand retail in January.

Apart from IKEA, Coca-Cola Co is the only other foreign company to announce big India investments in recent months.

Coke last month announced a further $3 billion in investment in India over the next eight years as the world's biggest soft drinks maker seeks to expand in a country where its flagship brand trails rival Pepsi.

Singh took over the running of the finance ministry in June, raising investor hopes of movement on major policy decisions as he promised to revive the Indian economy's "animal spirit" and end a "climate of pessimism".

The government's requirement that foreign retailers source locally is designed to ensure that domestic manufacturers share the benefit of an influx of foreign capital.

"We will source at least 30 percent of the purchase value of products sold in India from our direct and indirect supply chain comprising Indian small industries," IKEA said in a statement.

"In the longer term however, the mandatory sourcing of 30 percent of the value of goods sold in India from domestic small industries remains a challenge," it said.

IKEA hits snag with India venture | Reuters

Hopefully both parties will overcome the snag and IKEA money starts flowing in !


----------



## eachus

International tourism, number of arrivals | Data | Table

International tourism, number of arrivals 


Year of....2007.......2008.......2009........2010.......WorldBank.data

China 54,720,000 53,049,000 50,875,000 55,664,000 
H.Kong, China 17,154,000 17,319,000 16,926,000 20,085,000
Macao, China 12,945,000 10,610,000 10,402,000 11,926,000
Taiwan,China 6,000,000	6,000,000	6,000,000	6,087,484


France 80,853,000 79,218,000 76,764,000 77,148,000 

U.S.A 55,979,000 57,937,000 54,884,000 59,791,000

Spain 58,666,000 57,192,000 52,178,000 52,677,000

Italy 43,654,000 42,734,000 43,239,000 43,626,000


U.King 30,870,000 30,142,000 28,199,000 28,295,000

Turkey 22,248,000 24,994,000 25,506,000 27,000,000

Germany 24,421,000 24,884,000 24,220,000 26,875,000

Malaysia 20,973,000 22,052,000 23,646,000 24,577,000

Russian 22,909,000 23,676,000 21,339,000 22,281,000

Mexico 21,370,000 22,637,000 21,454,000 22,260,000

Austria 20,773,000 21,935,000 21,355,000 22,004,000 

Ukraine 23,122,000 25,449,000 20,798,000 21,203,000

Canada 17,935,000 17,142,000 15,737,000 16,097,000

Thailand 14,464,000 14,584,000 14,150,000 15,936,000

Greece 16,165,000 15,939,000 14,915,000 15,007,000

Egypt. 10,610,000 12,296,000 11,914,000 14,051,000 

Saudi 11,531,000 14,757,000 10,897,000 10,850,000

.
.
.
.
.
.
India 5,082,000 5,283,000 5,168,000 5,776,000

Year of....2007.......2008.......2009........2010.......WorldBank.data


International tourism, number of arrivals 

International tourism, number of arrivals | Data | Table


----------



## TopCat

Abingdonboy said:


> Big infrastructure push coming; diesel hike unpleasant but necessary: C Rangarajan | NDTV.com
> 
> 
> FDI in retail a boost for manufacturing too; consensus being built: Shopper?s Stop | NDTV.com



Quick fix will do more damage to the economy in the long run. Urban elites are pushing their politicians to a disaster leaving the 52% of the people in the mercy of god.

God bless India.


----------



## SpArK

India among top 5 countries in creating inclusive wealth: Report - The Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Koovie

8 % growth not &#8216;God given right&#8217;: Montek

In the wake of a &#8220;sharp deterioration&#8221; in the global economic environment and its impact on India, a scale-down in the country&#8217;s growth projection is now official, almost. Planning Commission Deputy Chairman Montek Singh Ahluwalia, on Friday, conceded that achieving a GDP (gross domestic product) expansion of 8 per cent in the next five years through the XII Plan would require a &#8220;major effort&#8221; and would not come about as a &#8220;God given right&#8221;.

Interacting with journalists on the sidelines of a first-time conference with state planning boards here, Mr. Ahluwalia pointed out that achieving an average GDP expansion of 9 per cent during 2012-17 as enunciated in the XII Plan Approach Paper was out of question and a scale-down of the ambitious growth target for the five-year period would be internally discussed in the Planning Commission.

&#8220;It is not possible to think of an average of 9 per cent. I think somewhere between 8 per cent and 8.5 per cent is feasible...When I say feasible, that will require [a] major effort. If you don&#8217;t do that, there is not [a] God given right to grow at 8 per cent,&#8221; he said.

Last year, while vetting the Approach Paper for finalising targets for the Plan period, the Planning Commission had obtained approval for pegging the annual average economic growth target at 9 per cent from the National Development Council (NDC), the country&#8217;s highest decision-making body headed by the Prime Minister and with all Chief Ministers and Cabinet Ministers on board.

Mr. Ahluwalia noted that following the changes in the economic scenario, both globally and at home, once the new growth numbers are discussed internally, they would be placed before the NDC for inclusion in the Plan document.

The NDC, presided over by Prime Minister Manmohan Singh, is expected to meet in September.

Barring the changes in growth numbers, work on the Plan document is on track. &#8220;We have targeted the NDC meeting in September. I think we are on track,&#8221; Mr. Ahluwalia said while pointing out that in the run-up to the NDC meeting, a meeting of the full Planning Commission chaired by Dr. Singh was likely to be convened next month.

As for the expected GDP growth during the current fiscal year, Mr. Ahluwalia said: &#8220;Given that the world economy deteriorated very sharply over the last year, the growth rate in the first of year of the Plan (2012-13) is likely to be 6.5-7 per cent.&#8221;

At the day-long conference, Principal Advisor Pronab Sen made a presentation before the state planning board chiefs to explain why it would be &#8220;difficult to grow faster than 8 per cent, without being more efficient in our use of resources&#8221;. For one, the XII Plan has begun at a time when the economic conditions are not favourable and, therefore, a new strategy would have to be put in place to achieve higher growth. Such a strategy would involve optimal utilisation of natural resources and improvement in credit flow to small units, agriculture and the infrastructure sector.

However, if the Plan target is to achieve a growth rate of 9 per cent, the country would need to expand exports by 20 per cent each year for the five-year period and increase its engagement with the world to lure more foreign investments, Dr. Sen said.

Another scenario would be to opt for a GDP expansion of 8.5 per cent wherein the country&#8217;s economy would have to maintain a farm growth rate of 4 per cent along with manufacturing growth at the rate of 10.5 per cent.

This apart, it would have to generate 25 million new work opportunities in the non-farm sector and raise the green cover by one million hectare each year.

Alongside, the number of people below the poverty line would also have to be reduced by 10 per cent during the five-year period, or by an average 2 per cent each year, if a GDP growth of 8.5 per cent is to be achieved, he said.

The Hindu : News / National : 8 % growth not


----------



## kkacer

*Delayed Rains Strain India Economy*

7-7-2012 6.50pm

NEW DELHI&#8212;Swaths of northern India are facing water shortages due to the late arrival of monsoon rains, deepening already acute power shortages and disrupting the sowing season of staple food crops at a time when India's economy is fragile.

On Friday, Sharad Pawar, India's agriculture minister, acknowledged for the first time the weather's toll on crops. "June rainfall was not satisfactory for agriculture and water reservoirs," Mr. Pawar said.

India's Delayed Monsoon Worsens Economic Gloom - WSJ.com


----------



## Jon Snow

*Finally, Monsoon makes some rapid progress*

NEW DELHI: Monsoon made rapid progress on Friday bringing heavy rains in the parched regions of eastern Rajasthan, parts of Uttar Pradesh, Uttarakhand, Punjab, Haryana and Himachal Pradesh intensifying sowing activities, which has been lagging behind due to deficient rains. 

The rainfall narrowed down the cumulative season deficit to 28% indicating revival of monsoon after stuttering for five week. In last two days, persistent rains in the central and northern India have almost halved the cumulative deficit from 49%. 

The weather department says that conditions are favourable for further advancement of monsoon into some more parts of Rajasthan, Punjab, Haryana and remaining parts of Uttar Pradesh in next 2-3 days. The national capital Delhi, which received medium to heavy pre monsoonal showers on Friday, is also likely to get its first monsoon shower in next couple of days.

Finally, Monsoon makes some rapid progress - The Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Adnan Faruqi

*India's to export record basmati rice in 2012/13*

India's annual basmati exports may rise as much as 15 percent in 2012/13, touching a record 3 million tonnes, after New Delhi, grappling with unmanageable rice stocks, scrapped a floor price for overseas sales, industry officials said on Friday.

*India, the world's second biggest rice producer and top basmati seller, *was offering the aromatic grain at above $700 per tonne, while no such floor existed for common variety.

New Delhi earlier this week scrapped the $700 base price for overseas sales of basmati rice.

Traders said ending the export price of basmati rice would help exporters sell even lower grades of basmati, which may fetch prices below $700 a tonne. India's premium basmati rice is quoted at $1,055-$1,065 per tonne FoB.

"Removal of the MEP (minimum export price) is logical when there is no curb on non-basmati rice," D.K. Gupta, an advisor at state-run export registration agency- Agricultural and Processed Food Products Export Development Authority (APEDA), told Reuters.

*India produced a record 103 million tonnes of rice in 2011/12 crop year that ended in June, a jump of about 8 percent from the previous year, including 5.0 million tonnes of basmati.

In the last fiscal year that ended in March India exported 2.6 million tonnes, said Gupta, adding the decision to end floor price for exports would spur demand for the premium rice from markets in Saudi Arabia and Iraq, Europe and the United States.*

India lifted a four year export ban on common rice, which competes with supplies from Thailand, in September as part of a strategy to cut surplus stocks.

With its bumper harvest in recent years and choc-a-block warehouses, India could emerge as the world's second largest rice exporter behind Thailand in 2012, shipping around 7 million tonnes.

India's rice stocks stood at 32.1 million tonnes on June 1 against the targeted 12.2 million tonnes.

"Basmati export will rise by 10 to 15 percent in 2012/13," said R.S. Seshadri, director of Tilda Riceland, a leading New-Delhi-based basmati exporter.

Traders said the country has so far exported about 5 million tonnes of common rice since September, when the ban on non-basmati rice was lifted.

Indian common rice varieties are quoted around $375-$420 per tonne, making supplies from the south Asian country attractive compared to those from Thailand.

The benchmark 100 percent B grade Thai white rice was steady at $600 per tonne for the fifth straight week on Wednesday.

India's to export record basmati rice in 2012/13 &mdash; BlackSeaGrain - All information on agriculture and food industry

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

kkacer said:


> *Delayed Rains Strain India Economy*
> 
> 7-7-2012 6.50pm
> 
> NEW DELHI&#8212;Swaths of northern India are facing water shortages due to the late arrival of monsoon rains, deepening already acute power shortages and disrupting the sowing season of staple food crops at a time when India's economy is fragile.
> 
> On Friday, Sharad Pawar, India's agriculture minister, acknowledged for the first time the weather's toll on crops. "June rainfall was not satisfactory for agriculture and water reservoirs," Mr. Pawar said.
> 
> India's Delayed Monsoon Worsens Economic Gloom - WSJ.com



I am surprised to know, how Indian agriculture is so much dependent on monsoon. You guys need some real reform in the way your economy is going.

I used to hear the same story of late monsoon in Bangladesh Agriculture when I was a kid. Those days are long gone.


----------



## cirr

All the talks about a rising India aren't worth anything&#65292;for a single visit to India will make you realize how poor India still is even after the relative fast growth of the last 10 years or so&#12290;

The best way to get a grip on where India stands economically in relation to other countries&#65292;especially the major emerging ones&#65292;is to spend a month in the country&#12290;

People will be shocked to learn how far reality is from the self-congratulatory news reporting&#12290;


----------



## ajtr

iajdani said:


> I am surprised to know, how Indian agriculture is so much dependent on monsoon. You guys need some real reform in the way your economy is going.
> 
> I used to hear the same story of late monsoon in Bangladesh Agriculture when I was a kid. Those days are long gone.


i wonder if you will get the assured supply of your cotton this year?and next year??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoUS

iajdani said:


> I am surprised to know, how Indian agriculture is so much dependent on monsoon. You guys need some real reform in the way your economy is going.
> 
> I used to hear the same story of late monsoon in Bangladesh Agriculture when I was a kid. Those days are long gone.



That's because compared to Bangladesh India is much larger country and parts of the country don't have rivers. Plus if we build a dam to supply and store water you guys start to ****** us saying that we are turning you into a desert. And compared to US were it rains almost anytime. Indian has to wait and rely on the monsoon because that is when it rains and the farmers don't have to pump the water or pay others for supplying them with water.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SpArK

*God's own country Kerala to get its fifth, fully private international airport*

CHENNAI: In Kerala, they have their heads in the clouds and eyes on non-residents. *A fifth international airport-and India's first wholly private one-is coming up in a state where no highway is more than half as wide as the National Highways Authority of India's standard minimum of 60 metres.*

No other state in the country has as many international airports. Tiny Kerala, where narrow roads are the norm due to lack of land, clearly bets its future on its vast army of non-resident Keralites whose remittances account for 31% of the state's GDP.

Fittingly enough, the new airport is coming up at Aranmula in Pathanamthitta district, where a toy plane flown into a crowd could well hit a non-resident Indian.

*"It's going to be the most state-of-the-art airport in the state, with two runways and a taxiway," Gigi George, managing director of the Chennaibased KGS Group, the airport's promoter company, told ET*.

George said the company has got every clearance in hand and 750 acres have been acquired for the project.

The Aranmula airport will be close to multiple tourism destinations such as Kumarakom, the backwaters of Alappuzha, and the high ranges of Kumily, the Thekkady tiger reserve, and most of all, the pilgrimage centre of Sabarimala Ayyappa temple in Pathanamthitta district.







Kerala has international airports in Thiruvananthapuram, Kozhikode and Kochi, the last being a joint sector project. Another international airport is being developed under publicprivate partnership (PPP) in Kannur.

Kerala State Industrial Development Corporation Executive Director TP Thomaskutty said the Aranmula airport project would be presented at the forthcoming 'Emerging Kerala' global investor meet in September. He said KGS Group had got some of the clearances for the project. Everybody is not convinced about the viability of a fifth airport in one of the tinier states in the country.

"There are limits to Kerala's air traffic growth, because it is not an industrial economy. Road development in the state would serve more people better," said Abraham Joseph, a retired project engineer of Nedumbassery airport in Kochi, who has been associated with two other airports.

"Even the Kannur airport is one too many in the area, considering that the Kozhikode and Mangalore airports are close to the proposed airport," he said.

God's own country Kerala to get its fifth, fully private international airport - The Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zeeshan360

Yep ..
Rightly said IndoUS

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

cirr said:


> All the talks about a rising India aren't worth anything&#65292;for a single visit to India will make you realize how poor India still is even after the relative fast growth of the last 10 years or so&#12290;
> 
> The best way to get a grip on where India stands economically in relation to other countries&#65292;especially the major emerging ones&#65292;is to spend a month in the country&#12290;
> 
> People will be shocked to learn how far reality is from the self-congratulatory news reporting&#12290;



I have heard the same thing about Chine particularly from foreigners who have been there . They always told me that to know what China is really like and how under-developed most of it is , one must travel to Central and Western China to see what it really is like and how different it is to most of the Eastern Chinese coast . 

It is better that we just discuss fact based news reports here rather than opinions or hearsay .It will ruin the thread .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## black_jack

*Indian stocks 7th best performer globally for 2012*

Indian stocks have emerged as the seventh best performer for global investors since the start of 2012, outshining the likes of the US, UK, China and Japan.

Helped by a significant uptrend in the Indian stock market in the past couple of weeks, the Indian stocks have given a year-to-date
return of 12.3% -- which is only next to six other asset classes globally, as per a ranking prepared by Bank of America Merrill Lynch.

The best return for this period has come from the Turkey equities (29.2%), followed by Portugal government bonds (24.7%), Singapore stocks (17.3%), Mexico equities (15.5%), Mexico government bonds (14.7%) and Turkey government bonds (14.6%).

The Indian government bonds are ranked 36th for the year-to-date period in 2012 with a return of 2.9%, which is still better than the corporate bonds of China and Japan, stocks in Canada, Indonesia, Italy, Brazil, Portugal and Spain, as also government bonds in the UK, Canada, Hong Kong, China, Germany, Japan, Spain and Greece.

Those ranked below Indian equities include stocks in the US, Hong Kong, Germany, Korea, Russia, China, Switzerland, UK, Japan and France.

The rankings also take into account the currency exchange rates, as returns are based on the US dollar figures for all the asset classes.

However, Indian stocks have performed badly for a longer time period of the past one year, for which they are ranked at the bottom of the top-50 asset classes globally with a negative return of 23.8%.

This list is topped by Ireland government bonds (24%), followed by the UK government bonds, China corporate bonds, China government bonds and Australia government bonds. Indian government bonds are ranked 40th with a negative return of 10.8% for one-year period.

For shorter time period of one week, Indian stocks are ranked 5th with an 8.6% gain, after Greece, Portugal, Spain and Italy equities.

The study said that the equity markets globally have attracted net fund inflow of $840 million so far in 2012, although India has seen a net outflow of $297 million for this period.

Indian stocks 7th best performer globally for 2012 - Hindustan Times

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kkacer

*GM car sales in India decline by 10 percent*

GM India sold 7,364 cars during the month of June 2012, a decline by almost 10% as in the same month last year.

General Motors India is not optimistic of sales improving drastically during the upcoming festive season. Recent worker's strikes, dismal market sentiments and slugging sales coupled with high fuel costs and rising interest rates and taxes are all causing concerns within the company.


----------



## Bobby

India's forex reserves grow by $1.36 billion - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Adnan Faruqi

*Firms see India 3rd most-favoured destination: UN report*

NEW DELHI: Major global companies consider India their third most favoured destination after China and the United States, a U.N. report said on Thursday, and investment inflows could increase by more than 20 percent both this year and next.

Foreign direct investment (FDI) flows into India leapt 30 percent to nearly $32 billion in 2011, though held back by slow pace of reforms, it still remains a long way down the league table of FDI recipients.

China drew $124 billion last year, while Brazil attracted nearly $67 billion and Russia $53 billion..

"The FDI inflows into India can go up by 20-25 percent this year and by about 20 percent next year, if the present trend continues," said Nagesh Kumar, Chief Economist, United Nations Economic and Social Commission for Asia and the Pacific, while releasing the UNCTAD's World Investment Report 2012.

Some 179 global companies - from the manufacturing, services and primary sectors - were surveyed between February and May, on their favoured investment destinations for 2012 to 2014.

Kumar said FDI growth seems to be keeping its momentum in 2012, referring to furniture maker IKEA and Coca Cola's (KO.N) recent announcements to pump nearly $5 billion combined into India over the long term.

Though India's economic growth slowed to 5.3 percent in the March quarter, its slowest in nine years, its trends still compared favorably, Kumar said.

"Compared to many other places, India is doing better in terms of growth," he said, adding global investors were looking at the long term prospects and wide market in Asia's third largest economy.

The report said worldwide FDI flows exceeded the pre-financial crisis average in 2011, reaching around $1.5 trillion, despite turmoil in the global economy, and is projected around $1.6 trillion this year.

Global companies are sitting on hefty cash reserves and waiting for the euro zone situation to stabilise before investing, he said.

Earlier this year India allowed full foreign ownership of single brand retailers, although late last year it backtracked on a plan to allow in foreign supermarkets.

Many investors are hoping it revives that plan soon, after Prime Minister Manmohan Singh recently took over the finance portfolio and talked about the need to address problems in the insurance and mutual fund industries, as well as taxation.

Kumar said corporate investors look at long term prospects and recent controversies over retroactive tax proposals broadly aimed at taxing companies like Vodafone (VOD.L), or proposed general anti-tax avoidance rules (GAAR) would not hurt India's prospects as an investment destination. 

Firms see India 3rd most-favoured destination: UN report - The Times of India

PressTV - Report names India third most favored investment destination

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cloud_9

*ONGC's Tripura unit to release gas from tomorrow to ONGC-Tripura Power Corporation*


> AGARTALA: ONGC's Tripura unit would start releasing gas tomorrow to the ONGC-Tripura Power Corporation (OTPC) for the first phase of the 726.6-MW gas-based power project at Palatana in Gomati district, official sources said today.
> 
> K Satyanarayana, manager, ONGC, Tripura Asset, will inaugurate the event tomorrow, officials said and added the first unit is likely to start generation by August.
> 
> *ONGC-Tripura Power Corporation (OTPC) is a 726.6 MW gas-based power project at Palatana would cater to the needs of power-deficit areas of north-eastern states of the country. *
> 
> Assam, Mizoram, Meghalaya and Manipur will buy power from Palatana power plant.
> 
> *"This is one of the most prestigious ventures in the entire north-east region with an investment to the tune of Rs 9,000 crores which is the highest-ever in the state of Tripura. *
> 
> "The project, upon implementation, shall make the state power surplus and earn revenue by power wheeling to other states, sources said.
> 
> State-run ONGC, major partner of the OTPC power project, would supply natural gas extracted from Tripura.
> 
> Sources said, 2.6 million standard cubic metre of gas per day (mmscmd) would be required when it would start generation in full scale and added it would take a few months more to make it fully operational.
> 
> Prime Minister Manmohan Singh had laid the foundation stone for the project, Palatana, 60 km from the capital, Agartala in 2005.
> 
> Northeast Power Trading Company has already started erecting transmission line from Palatana to Bongaigaon in Assam, ONGC officials said.



*Except for Burnpur, all expansion programmes on schedule: SAIL*


> NEW DELHI: *State-run Steel Authority of India today said its Rs 72,000-crore capacity expansion programme is more or less on schedule except for the Burnpur project which is facing delay of more than one year. *
> 
> "But for Burnpur, in all other places, expansion by and large is in time," SAIL Chairman C S Verma told reporters in an interview.
> 
> "As Burnpur is concerned, there could not be any second opinion. Burnpur is delayed more than a year. The delay is due to unexpected molten debris at the plant site, which expanded the scope of work of the project," Verma said. The debris could not be found when soil testing was done at the 100-year old site, he added.
> 
> The delay has also led to Rs 2,000-crore cost overrun for the company which would now have to fork out Rs 16,408 crore for increasing the plant capacity by three million tonnes per annum (mtpa).
> 
> *SAIL had embarked on a Rs 72,000-crore expansion plan in 2009 to increase capacity to 23.46 mtpa from 13.82 mtpa now by March, 2013*.
> 
> Expansions are being carried in all its five integrated facilities and three alloy steel making facility.
> 
> Recently Steel Minister Beni Prasad Verma had criticised SAIL for delay in expansions.
> 
> "The original plan was to complete all the expansions by March, 2013. However, this may not happen. There could a few months here and there. If you compare our expansion with RINL and other private sector companies, we are far ahead of. In all our plants, people are working in three shifts to complete the expansions," the SAIL Chairman Verma said.
> 
> SAIL has already placed orders worth Rs 59,000 crore and and has spent over Rs 38,500 crore for expansion.
> 
> The plan also includes Rs 10,500 crore expense on mines. However, it could not spend Rs 5,000 crore ear marked for Rowghat mine development in Chhattisgarh due to naxalite problem.
> 
> "Now, we are at very advanced stages of completion of the modernisation plan. In the current fiscal year itself, we are going to commission two large size blast furnaces, out of the proposed three. It will take our capacity to 19 mtpa," the SAIL Chairman said.
> 
> he said his top-most priority now is to ensure that the modernaisation plan is completed as fast possible so that the company reaps the benefit of these investments from a demand-hungry market.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

*Bihar to spend in 5 years what Gujarat did in 50 years*



> An ongoing exercise at the Planning Commission lays bare Bihar's ambitious growth agenda. Its total plan outlay for the 12th five-year plan (2012-17) at Rs 2.69 lakh crore is more than what a fast growing state like Gujarat has spent in the last 50 years.
> 
> *Bihar's projected expenditure in the next five years will be the third highest among all states, next only to Andhra Pradesh and Maharashtra.
> 
> The increase in Bihar's plan expenditure is more than 350% during the 12th plan period with its GDP expected to grow at 13%. The projection seems realistic as during the 11th five-year plan, Bihar's economy expanded an average 12% when all other states grew in single digit, including Gujarat (9.6%) and Maharashtra (8.6%).
> 
> Gujarat's total plan outlay for the 12th five-year plan has been projected at Rs 2,51,000 crore, double of what it had spent in the previous five years (Rs 1,28,500 crore). Between 1961-2011, Gujarat's plan expenditure was Rs 2,30,256 crore.*
> 
> Currently, states are engaged with the Planning Commission for approval of their outlays for the 12th five-year plan. Most states have projected their expenditure and how they will raise these resources, an estimated borrowing and demand for central contribution.
> 
> *Bihar has promised to fund a major part of its huge expenditure, Rs 1.60 lakh crore or 59% of the total plan outlay during 2012-17, through its own resources and 20% through borrowings and the remaining 21% or Rs 56,394 crore through central contribution.
> 
> This may not be an unrealistic target given the track record of Bihar's resource mobilization. During the 11th five-year plan (2007-12), Bihar funded 54% of its total plan expenditure through its own resources while its borrowing was pegged at 21% and the central contribution was only Rs 18,822 crore or 25% of the total outlay. On other parameters too, Bihar has performed well. The state's fiscal deficit was 2.9% compared to the Centre's 5.7% in 2011-12.*
> 
> Andhra Pradesh ranks top among states with highest plan expenditure projected at Rs 3.73 lakh crore for the plan period of 2012-17. Maharashtra is second with Rs 2.75 lakh crore. Rajasthan, the largest state in terms of area, has projected its plan expenditure at Rs 1.94 lakh crore just below Karnataka's Rs 1.95 lakh crore.
> 
> _Bihar is banking on a rainbow revolution, aiming 7% increase in agricultural production to achieve its target growth while continuing its focus on infrastructure development and industrialization. A Delhi like Metro network for capital Patna and a brand new airport are some of the planned infrastructure development initiatives the state has in mind.
> 
> It has already secured committed central assistance of Rs 20,000 crore for the 12th plan period. The state's social sector spending will constitute at least 35% of the total plan outlay in education, health, drinking water supply and sanitation._


----------



## laman12345

*Mumbai - Rain deficit in increased to 41.92% on Sunday*

July 09, 2012

The rain deficit in Mumbai increased to 41.92% as the city received scanty rainfall on Sunday. According to the India Meteorological Department (IMD), till Sunday the deficit in rainfall since the onset date of June 1 rose to 436mm in south Mumbai. 


Weak monsoon pushes city rain deficit to 42% - Hindustan Times

*Getting worse and worse..
*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rcrmj

laman12345 said:


> *Mumbai - Rain deficit in increased to 41.92% on Sunday*
> 
> July 09, 2012
> 
> The rain deficit in Mumbai increased to 41.92% as the city received scanty rainfall on Sunday. According to the India Meteorological Department (IMD), till Sunday the deficit in rainfall since the onset date of June 1 rose to 436mm in south Mumbai.
> 
> 
> Weak monsoon pushes city rain deficit to 42% - Hindustan Times
> 
> *Getting worse and worse..
> *


 India's primitive factor driven economy is pretty much based on good or bad seasons, I believe 2012 is a very difficult year for them


----------



## black_jack

laman12345 said:


> *Mumbai - Rain deficit in increased to 41.92% on Sunday*
> 
> July 09, 2012
> 
> The rain deficit in Mumbai increased to 41.92% as the city received scanty rainfall on Sunday. According to the India Meteorological Department (IMD), till Sunday the deficit in rainfall since the onset date of June 1 rose to 436mm in south Mumbai.
> 
> 
> Weak monsoon pushes city rain deficit to 42% - Hindustan Times
> 
> *Getting worse and worse..
> *



thread is about Economy , please stop whether reports


----------



## laman12345

black_jack said:


> thread is about Economy , please stop whether reports



India's economy is highly dependent on weather, grow up


----------



## black_jack

laman12345 said:


> India's economy is highly dependent on weather, grow up


work hard kid , you don't know how to troll 

You posted news about rain in mumbai , rain deficit in mumbai won't affect economy of our country . It is too early to say it is 'bad monsoon' , we have half july and entire august September .


----------



## Zeeshan360

Actually low rainfall in Mumbai is good 
As there as less traffic jams

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Donatello

laman12345 said:


> *Mumbai - Rain deficit in increased to 41.92% on Sunday*
> 
> July 09, 2012
> 
> The rain deficit in Mumbai increased to 41.92% as the city received scanty rainfall on Sunday. According to the India Meteorological Department (IMD), till Sunday the deficit in rainfall since the onset date of June 1 rose to 436mm in south Mumbai.
> 
> 
> Weak monsoon pushes city rain deficit to 42% - Hindustan Times
> 
> *Getting worse and worse..
> *



...and why is this worse? more rain, more floods??


----------



## cirr

5.8% GDP growth for FY 2012-2013&#12290; Tops


----------



## ajtr

laman12345 said:


> *Mumbai - Rain deficit in increased to 41.92% on Sunday*
> 
> July 09, 2012
> 
> The rain deficit in Mumbai increased to 41.92% as the city received scanty rainfall on Sunday. According to the India Meteorological Department (IMD), till Sunday the deficit in rainfall since the onset date of June 1 rose to 436mm in south Mumbai.
> 
> 
> Weak monsoon pushes city rain deficit to 42% - Hindustan Times
> 
> *Getting worse and worse..
> *


I wonder which business in Mumbai is dependent on monsoon?or do mumbaikar do cultivation in Mumbai like they do in Beijing an shanghai???


----------



## cloud_9

*RBI to launch plastic currency on pilot basis in 5 centres*


> NEW DELHI: Amid instances of counterfeiting of notes, the Reserve Bank today said it is working on launching plastic currency and will soon launch a pilot project for the same.
> 
> *"Counterfeiting of plastic notes is very difficult. So we are planning to launch some plastic money on pilot basis in 4-5 centres. Like Jaipur, Shimla, Bhubaneshwar and other centres. We are working on it," RBI Deputy Governor H R Khan told reporters here.*
> 
> *Under the pilot project for issue of plastic currency notes, notes of Rs 10 denomination would be distributed through the central bank's five regional offices.*
> 
> The proposed shift to plastic currency notes, instead of the normal paper notes, is primarily aimed at checking the counterfeiting as also high cost associated with printing of paper currency, as they need early replacement due to soiling and mutilation.
> 
> These notes would have an average life span of 5 years compared to one year for the currency notes, and also these notes are cleaner than paper notes and it would be difficult to counterfeit the currency.
> 
> Besides studying the potential cost savings through plastic notes, the pilot project will also look into the environmental impact of the proposed plastic notes.
> 
> The polymer notes were first introduced in Australia to safeguard against counterfeiting of currency. Besides Australia, other countries which have introduced plastic notes include New Zealand, Papua New Guinea, Romania, Bermuda, Brunei and Vietnam.


----------



## kaykay

Metro plan for Noida Extension - The Times of India

Metro plan for Noida Extension

NOIDA: Noida Extension homebuyers now have another reason to cheer as the Metro line is going to be extended till Eco Village-III housing project giving them the much-needed connectivity. This route will come as an extension of the Sector 71 line. 

UP government sources said the proposal will be tabled in the board meeting of Noida and Greater Noida authorities on Monday and discussions are on for the Detailed Project Report. 

Government sources said that after the Samajwadi Party took over the reins in Lucknow, the Metro expansion plan was changed and connectivity to Noida Extension became a priority. 

*In addition to Noida Extension, group housing projects are also being constructed in various areas in Noida, especi ally Sectors 74, 75, 76, 77, 78, 79, 112 and 119. The Metro extension will even cater to these areas where nearly 50 housing projects are being constructed. 

"The City Center Metro line will be extended till Eco Village via Sector 71. There will be four stations out of which two will be in Noida Extension. The Metro terminal will be near Eco Village-III, which is around 3km from Noida Extension roundabout," said a senior government official. *

In May, 2011, a new line starting from City Center station in Sector 32 was approved till Sector 62, touching NH-24. This new 6km route was planned via Sector 71 crossing to provide connectivity to Sectors 32, 34, 35, Hoshiarpur, Sectors 51, 52, 71, Greater Noida Extension Marg, Sarfabad, Sectors 60, 61, 62, 63 and NH-24. 

Another loop from Sector 71 via Sector 121, Knowledge Park-IV and Pari Chowk has been planned till Bodaki railway station in Greater Noida. This expansion will connect Noida Extension that falls near Sector 121. 

As per the new plan, the two Metro stations likely to be developed in Noida will be in Sectors 71 and 121, while the first station in Noida Extension will be developed near the township's roundabout which will head towards Eco Village-III. 

"The DPR of the project has already been discussed with Delhi Metro Rail Corporation. The authorities are keen to introduce the first Metro rail connecting Noida Extension with Delhi-NCR after a briefing from Lucknow. The other lines will be made on a public-private partnership model," sources added.


----------



## SinoChallenger

Rupee at 56 again! dropping quickly.


----------



## IndoCarib

New York: Eight Indian companies have made the cut in the list of world's 500 largest companies compiled by Fortune magazine, with Indian Oil and Reliance Industries finding a place in the top 100. Out of the eight, five are state-run entities. With an annual revenue of $86,016 million, Indian Oil has cornered the 83rd spot up from 98th place last year.
*
Mukesh Ambani-led Reliance Industries is the first Indian private firm to made into the top 100 list.* With annual revenue of $76,119 million, RIL, has improved its ranking to 99 from previous year's 134. 

Eight Indian companies in Fortune 500 list; IOC, RIL lead pack - Business News - IBNLive


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

cirr said:


> 5.8% GDP growth for FY 2012-2013&#12290; Tops



Link ? Source ?


----------



## Bobby

SinoChallenger said:


> Rupee at 56 again! dropping quickly.



Where were you hiding when it was going up .....


----------



## eachus

Bobby said:


> Rupee at 56 again! dropping quickly.
> 
> Where were you hiding when it was going up .....




Yes, correct. 
look at the chart, it is indeed going up again. 54, 55, 55.5, ,,, 56, ,,

$1 was to Rupee 54 in 4 days ago
$1 was to Rupee 55 in 3 days ago
$1 was to Rupee 55.5 in 2 days ago
$1 was to Rupee 56 in 1 day ago
Exchange Rates Graph (American Dollar, Indian Rupee) - 120 days - x-rates


----------



## eachus

nick_indian said:


> 5.8% GDP growth for FY 2012-2013&#12290; Tops
> 
> Link ? Source ?



Nick, you dont understand India, I bet "cirr" can not find such a proof.
if India predicts their future GDP growths at 5.8%, goodness, you need to knot 2% or 3% off.
they never ever have a number close to a fact.

there is a chart on internet over a year. Typical Indian expected India will catch up soon, in 2011, both will have similar growth, and 2015, India will leave China behind. Indian wont have 5.8% or less in the future.







Indian members expect China growth 8.4% in 2011, actual was 9.2%.
Indian members expect China growth 8.2% in 2011, actual was 6.5%.

Indian members expect China growth 8.7% in 2012, actual will be 8.2%?
Indian members expect China growth 8.3% in 2012, actual will be 5.5%?


----------



## eachus

my god, that was even lower than 5.8%


economictimes.indiatimes.com 2012-07-03 news


Nomura lowers India GDP growth projection for 2012 to 5.5 per cent
PTI Jul 3, 2012, 08.48PM IST


NEW DELHI: Attributing economic slowdown in India to monetary and fiscal policy, global financial service provider Nomura has lowered the country's GDP growth projection for 2012 to 5.5 per cent from 6.1 per cent.

It has also lowered the projection for India's economic growth for 2013 to 6.6 per cent from 7.1 per cent.

"Our economics team cut India's GDP growth forecast (to 5.5 per cent from 6.1 per cent for 2012 and 6.6 per cent from 7.1 per cent for 2013) while revising up WPI inflation forecast to 7.6 per cent from 7.1 per cent, citing the deadlock in its monetary and fiscal policy," it said in a report.

Nomura lowers growth projection for 2012 to 5.5 per cent - Economic Times


----------



## black_jack

*BSE Sensex rallies to 4-month high; banks lead*


(Reuters) - The BSE Sensex rallied to its highest close since mid-March led by gains in private sector banks such as ICICI Bank on hopes improving asset quality would lead to better-than-expected earnings in the upcoming reporting season.

Investor sentiment was also boosted by data showing that foreign institutional investors (FIIs) remained buyers of Indian stocks this month, while gains in European stocks also helped.

*ICICI Bank (ICBK.NS) shares rose 1.4 percent, while Axis Bank (AXBK.NS) gained 4.1 percent.

The 30-share BSE index .BSESN provisionally ended up 1.3 percent to 17,618.35 points, the highest close since March 15. The broader 50-share Nifty gained 1.33 percent to 5,345.35 points.*

BSE Sensex rallies to 4-month high; banks lead | Reuters


----------



## TopCat

eachus said:


> Nick, you dont understand India, I bet "cirr" can not find such a proof.
> if India predicts their future GDP growths at 5.8%, goodness, you need to knot 2% or 3% off.
> they never ever have a number close to a fact.
> 
> there is a chart on internet over a year. Typical Indian expected India will catch up soon, in 2011, both will have similar growth, and 2015, India will leave China behind. Indian wont have 5.8% or less in the future.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indian members expect China growth 8.4% in 2011, actual was 9.2%.
> Indian members expect China growth 8.2% in 2011, actual was 6.5%.
> 
> Indian members expect China growth 8.7% in 2012, actual will be 8.2%?
> Indian members expect China growth 8.3% in 2012, actual will be 5.5%?



Why Indian copy our National Symbol Tiger? They should find flying pig or something like that to fight with Dragon.


----------



## Basanti

iajdani said:


> Why Indian copy our National Symbol Tiger? They should find flying pig or something like that to fight with Dragon.



Look properly, our national symbol is a Fully grown tiger. Not a cub with a small weenie-weenie. 
You are wrong 

KthanksBye

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## IndoCarib

India car sales jump 8.3 pct, double-digit growth eyed - Economy - Business - Ahram Online

ndia's car sales jumped by 8.3 per cent in June from a year earlier, an auto industry body reported Tuesday, adding it was still hoping for double-digit annual growth despite a flagging economy.

Car sales should rise by nine to 11 per cent for the year thanks to expected interest rate cuts that would reduce vehicle loan costs and spur demand, the Society of Indian Automobile Manufacturers (SIAM) said.


----------



## Splurgenxs

*Rupee gains as stocks rally and on dollar sales by exporters*

10 Jul, 2012, 06.28PM IST, Reuters

MUMBAI: The rupee rallied on Tuesday, snapping a four-session losing streak, buoyed by strong gains in local stocks and dollar sales by exporters.

Local stocks posted their highest close since mid-March, helped in part by data showing foreign institutional investors were net buyers of 2.5 billion rupees ($44.74 million) in Indian shares on Monday, for a preliminary total of 58.2 billion rupees for the month.

Traders also said heavy dollar sales were spotted from exporters, particularly from software services exporters as well as a large petrochemical company.

The strong recovery in the rupee comes after the rupee fell 2.8 per cent over the previous four sessions as worries about the global economy pummelled risk assets worldwide.

"The stock markets are looking up and exporters came in and sold mid-session," said N.S. Venkatesh, treasury head at IDBI Bank.

He expects the rupee to trade in a 55.25-55.80 band to the dollar for the week.

The partially convertible rupee closed at 55.39/40 as per the SBI closing rate, up nearly 1 per cent from its Monday's close of 55.92/93. Global risk factors will continue to be key for the rupee's outlook.

The euro steadied near a two-year trough against the dollar and hit a five-week low versus the yen on Tuesday after a meeting of finance ministers offered no positive surprises while a German court hearing kept the market nervous.

Domestic data will also be important, in the lead up the Reserve Bank of India's policy decision on July 31. Concerns about India's current account and fiscal deficits and slowing growth had sent the rupee to a record low late last month.

India is set to announce May industrial output on Thursday, with a poll of analysts expecting growth to pick up to 1.8 per cent from 0.1 per cent in April.

The data will be followed by wholesale price inflation on Monday.

The one-month offshore non-deliverable forward contracts were quoted at 55.68 while the three-month were at 56.32. In the currency futures market, the most traded near-month dollar-rupee contract on the National Stock Exchange, the United Stock Exchange and the MCX-SX all ended at around 55.5750. The total volume was at $4.4 billion.

Rupee gains as stocks rally and on dollar sales by exporters - The Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

*S&P lowers Tata Power credit rating outlook to 'negative'
*

S&P lowers Tata Power credit rating outlook to 'negative' - The Economic Times

MUMBAI: Standard & Poor's has downgraded the credit rating outlook for Tata Power to 'negative' from 'stable' because of high debt and rising expenditure at the 4,000 mw ultra mega project at Mundra, triggering a 2% fall in the firm's shares. 
The outlook revision reflects our expectation that Tata Power's cash flow and financial risk profile could deteriorate over the next six-to-nine months because the company has breached a debt-to-equity ratio covenant on loans to its Mundra project, S&P credit analyst Rajiv Vishwanathan said. 
Tata Power said the breach did not amount to a payment default and that it expected a favourable outcome of its talks with lenders. "To support CGPL's (Coastal Gujarat Power, the Tata Power arm implementing the project) cash flows, the company has been in advanced talks with lenders," S Ramakrishnan, executive director (finance) of Tata Power, said in a statement. 
Debt-to-equity ratio worsens 
The company has been in advanced discussions with the lenders to finalise structure for transferring coal SPV dividends. The matter is under consideration by the lenders for approving waivers in certain cases, Tata Power's Ramakrishnan said. 
Given the technical nature of the covenant breaches comprising mainly noncash entries like impairment and forex costs, we believe our request should get favourable consideration. Further, the covenant breaches do not constitute a payment default, he said. 
According to the loan covenant, or the agreement with the banks, Coastal Gujarat Power needs to maintain a debt-toequity ratio of 3:1. However, the ratio has increased sharply in the past few months, breaching the prescribed level. "It is a technical breach of the covenant and we expect the banks would give a waiver to CGPL. Banks continue to allow the company to access funds and that gives us the comfort they would give a waiver," Allan Redimerio, S&P's Asia Pacific director and analytical manager, told ET. 
The Mundra project and Reliance Power's proposed ultra mega power plant at Krishnapatnam, Andhra Pradesh, are suffering due to higher cost of imported coal, prompting demands for a tariff revision. Tata Power has already started generation, while Reliance Power is in the midst of a legal dispute with utilities that want to penalise the company for the delay in building the project. 
In 2011-12, Tata Power reported a consolidated loss of Rs 1,087.68 crore against a profit of Rs 2,059.60 crore a year ago. It suffered on account of provisions of Rs 1,800 crore for the Mundra project. The high price of imported coal along with the rupee's depreciation has hurt the economics of the project. 
S&P affirmed its 'BB-' long-term corporate credit rating on Tata Power and 'BB-' issue rating on the company's senior unsecured notes. A 'BB' rating is less vulnerable in the near term than other lowerrated obligors. However, it faces major ongoing uncertainties and exposure to adverse business, financial, or economic conditions, which could lead to the obligor's inadequate capacity to meet its financial commitments. 
Redimerio said Tata Power was in negotiations with lenders on the technical breach in the loan covenant. "In the absence of the waivers, CGPL will not be able to avail of the loan facility once its drawdown reaches the currently approved level of 83% of the project facility.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Adnan Faruqi

*Audi set to displace BMW as top most in Indian luxury car market*


NEW DELHI: The race for the top slot in the Indian luxury car market is hotting up with German maker Audi fast catching up with leader BMW after surpassing compatriot Mercedes Benz in April-June period this year.

According to figures released by Society of Indian Automobile Manufacturers (SIAM), Audi's sales in the first three months of the fiscal *have jumped by 52.15 per cent to 1,908 units from 1,254 units in the year-ago period.*

On the other hand, sales of market leader BMW declined by 12.16 per cent to 2,088 units as against 2,377 units in the same period last year, it added.

The second largest luxury car maker Mercedes Benz too witnessed 24.41 per cent fall in its sales at 1,257 units compared to 1,663 units in April-June in 2011.

In June, however, Audi's sales surpassed that of BMW by selling 759 vehicles compared to 750 units of the rival.

In the same month last year Audi's sales were at 354 units, while that of BMW were 890 units.

On the other hand, sales of Mercedes Benz stood at 622 units in June this year compared to 566 units in the year-ago month, it added.

Since the second half of last year, the German luxury car makers had not made public their sales in India due to anti-trust issues in Europe. They have resumed submitting their sales data to SIAM from June this year.

Last month, Audi India head Michael Perschke had stated that the company was confident of overtaking BMW as the market leader in India by 2014, a year ahead of the company's original plans. 

Audi set to displace BMW as top most in Indian luxury car market? - The Economic Times


----------



## shuttler

*Flat sales dip by over 60% in Mumbai*

http://content.magicbricks.coml

Mumbai
The city&#8217;s real estate market has stagnated with only 45,000 apartments sold in the Mumbai metropolitan region (MMR) during 2011-12, well below the market average of 80,000 units annually.
A Knight Frank research report released on Thursday said the market has an unsold inventory of 80,000 flats valued at Rs 1.05 lakh crore. &#8220;Buyers have largely kept away from the market expecting an imminent drop in prices in the near future,&#8221; it said.
Sales in the financial year 2012 dropped by more than 60% from its peak in 2007 and 35% from 2011. &#8220;This steep drop in absorption levels should have resulted in a similar correction in prices. However, a regulator imposed supply crunch through delay in approvals ensured that market equilibrium was maintained. Thus, an even greater fall in units launched effectively offset the impact of prices,&#8221; said the report.
About 55,000 flats were launched in FY 2012, down almost 40% from the 92,000 units launched the previous year. &#8220;Supply was also constrained as developers actively delayed project launches and looking to liquidate current inventory before launching any fresh product to ease pressure on prices going forward,&#8221; it said.
Increasing costs of land, labour and raw material also constrained developers from cutting prices as they were &#8220;already hard-pressed to maintain their current operating margins of 30%-35&#8221;.
The largest demand is for flats costing up to Rs 75 lakh and 55% of units under construction are concentrated on northern fringes of the Mumbai market. Samantak Das, Knight Frank director-research & advisory services, said, &#8220;Core of the residential market is steadily shifting northward of MMR. People are prepared to move further away from the commercial business districts to find an apartment that fits their budget.&#8221;
South and central Mumbai, which only offer premium apartments, are experiencing highest vacancy levels. Navi Mumbai, the peripheral western suburbs and Thane have seen a comparatively higher number of projects launched in the two previous quarters, causing vacancy levels to spike there too. The report observed that the investors&#8217; segment, which makes up 20% of demand, is offloading its real estate holdings.
&#8220;Vacancy levels are as high as 48% for units launched in the Rs 2 crore and above price bracket vis-a-vis 37% for the overall Mumbai market,&#8221; it added.
The total debt position of five major Mumbai-based developers is about Rs 6,200 crore as on March 2012. &#8220;Developers are hard-pressed to deleverage their positions as they are getting bu


----------



## Adnan Faruqi

*8 Indian cos in Fortune 500 list*


New York: Eight Indian companies have made the cut in the list of world's 500 largest companies compiled by Fortune magazine, with Indian Oil and Reliance Industries finding a place in the top 100.

Out of the eight, five are state-run entities. *With an annual revenue of USD 86,016 million*, Indian Oil has cornered the 83rd spot up from 98th place last year.

Mukesh Ambani-led Reliance Industries is the first Indian private firm to made into the top 100 list. With an annual revenue of USD 76,119 million, RIL, has improved its ranking to 99 from previous year's 134.

Besides IOC and RIL, the other Indian companies in the list are steel-maker Tata Steel, auto company Tata Motors, oil entities Bharat Petroleum, Hindustan Petroleum and Oil & Natural Gas and public sector bank State Bank of India.

The list also features Citigroup, ArcelorMittal, led by people with Indian roots.

Fortune's global list of world's 500 largest companies for 2012, compiled on the basis of latest annual revenue figures, is topped by Royal Dutch Shell ending the retail major Wal-Mart Stores's two-year winning streak. The energy giant had annual revenues of USD 484,489 million.

At the second place is energy firm Exxon Mobil, followed by Wal-Mart Stores, energy company BP, and oil producer and refiner Sinopec Group.

Bharat Petroleum featured at 225th place, followed by Hindustan Petroleum (267), SBI (285), Tata Motors (314), ONGC (357) and Tata Steel (401).

According to magazine, Bharat Petroleum had the revenues to the tune of USD 44,582 million, followed by Hindustan Petroleum (USD 38,885 million), SBI (36,950 million), Tata Motors (USD 34,575 million), ONGC (30,746 million)and Tata Steel (USD 27,739 million.)

Interestingly, the 2011 list also featured the same eight Indian companies.

Last year, Bharat Petroleum was at the 272nd position, followed by SBI (292), Hindustan Petroleum (336), Tata Motors (359), ONGC (361) and Tata Steel (370).

8 Indian cos in Fortune 500 list

*Direct tax collections rise 47% in Apr-Jun*






Direct tax collections, net of refunds, increased 47.2 per cent to Rs 84,273 crore during April-June 2012-13, against Rs 57,267 crore in the corresponding period of last financial year.

The sharp rise was on account of higher refunds that pulled down the net collections in the year-ago period. Refunds in April-June this year stood at Rs 26,909 crore, compared with Rs 46,868 crore of tax refund in the corresponding period of 2011-12.


While gross collection of corporate taxes showed an increase of 3.48 per cent to Rs 70,594 crore, against Rs 68,223 crore in April-June last year, personal income tax mop-up was up by 13 per cent to Rs 40,520 crore, compared with Rs 35,858 crore in the same quarter of 2011-12.

Collections from wealth tax showed a dip of 3.03 per cent to Rs 32 crore, against Rs 33 crore in the same period last year.

Reflecting market conditions, collections from levy of securities transaction tax also showed a decline of 0.52 per cent to Rs 952 crore, compared with Rs 957 crore in the year ago period, the Central Board of Direct Taxes said in a press statement issued on Monday.

At Rs 84,273 crore, net direct tax collections are less than 15 per cent of this year&#8217;s Budget estimate of Rs 5.7 lakh crore. The target represents an increase of about 25 per cent over the last year&#8217;s actual collections.

Refunds to the tune of Rs 98,000 crore in 2011-12 pulled down the direct tax collections during the year to Rs 4.9 lakh crore, against the Budget Estimate of Rs 5.3 lakh crore.

Direct tax collections rise 47% in Apr-Jun

*Govt considering Rs 2,000-cr VC fund for pharma sector*

Press Trust Of India / Jul 04, 2012, 00:47 IST


The government on Tuesday said it was considering forming a venture capital fund of Rs 2,000 crore to promote research and development in the pharmaceutical sector.

&#8220;We are talking with Export Import Bank for this," Commerce Minister Anand Sharma told reporters in New Delhi.

Sharma was reviewing the pharma sector with industry representatives and government secretaries.

In the meeting, the pharma industry representatives raised issues like problems in getting approvals from the health ministry.

Sharma said all the concerns of the industry will be discussed by a committee of secretaries.

Govt considering Rs 2,000-cr VC fund for pharma sector


----------



## IndoCarib

Singapore: Singapore Prime Minister Lee Hsien Loong will make a two-day state visit to India from tomorrow, seeking to boost the already strong and multifaceted bilateral ties which has seen growing trade and investments.

Singapore PM Lee&#8217;s India visit to focus on investment, trade | Firstpost


----------



## buddyboyyash

shuttler said:


> *Flat sales dip by over 60% in Mumbai*
> 
> http://content.magicbricks.coml
> 
> Mumbai
> The city&#8217;s real estate market has stagnated with only 45,000 apartments sold in the Mumbai metropolitan region (MMR) during 2011-12, well below the market average of 80,000 units annually.
> A Knight Frank research report released on Thursday said the market has an unsold inventory of 80,000 flats valued at Rs 1.05 lakh crore. &#8220;Buyers have largely kept away from the market expecting an imminent drop in prices in the near future,&#8221; it said.
> Sales in the financial year 2012 dropped by more than 60% from its peak in 2007 and 35% from 2011. &#8220;This steep drop in absorption levels should have resulted in a similar correction in prices. However, a regulator imposed supply crunch through delay in approvals ensured that market equilibrium was maintained. Thus, an even greater fall in units launched effectively offset the impact of prices,&#8221; said the report.
> About 55,000 flats were launched in FY 2012, down almost 40% from the 92,000 units launched the previous year. &#8220;Supply was also constrained as developers actively delayed project launches and looking to liquidate current inventory before launching any fresh product to ease pressure on prices going forward,&#8221; it said.
> Increasing costs of land, labour and raw material also constrained developers from cutting prices as they were &#8220;already hard-pressed to maintain their current operating margins of 30%-35&#8221;.
> The largest demand is for flats costing up to Rs 75 lakh and 55% of units under construction are concentrated on northern fringes of the Mumbai market. Samantak Das, Knight Frank director-research & advisory services, said, &#8220;Core of the residential market is steadily shifting northward of MMR. People are prepared to move further away from the commercial business districts to find an apartment that fits their budget.&#8221;
> South and central Mumbai, which only offer premium apartments, are experiencing highest vacancy levels. Navi Mumbai, the peripheral western suburbs and Thane have seen a comparatively higher number of projects launched in the two previous quarters, causing vacancy levels to spike there too. The report observed that the investors&#8217; segment, which makes up 20% of demand, is offloading its real estate holdings.
> &#8220;Vacancy levels are as high as 48% for units launched in the Rs 2 crore and above price bracket vis-a-vis 37% for the overall Mumbai market,&#8221; it added.
> The total debt position of five major Mumbai-based developers is about Rs 6,200 crore as on March 2012. &#8220;Developers are hard-pressed to deleverage their positions as they are getting bu



yup...thats true...so??...i dint find anything BAD that ur posting such stuff...

flat sales are bound to dip...m waiting for a massive downfall in real estate to buy a flat in mumbai...the rates are too high right now for no bloody reason


----------



## Adnan Faruqi

IAG to increase presence in India as part of Asia strategy




*Singapore PM's India visit to focus on investment*

India's cumulative investment in Singapore is $23 bn from 2000-2012, likewise Singapore's is $17 bn: RBI

Press Trust of India / Singapore Jul 10, 2012, 13:06 IST


Singapore Prime Minister Lee Hsien Loong will make a two-day state visit to India from tomorrow, seeking to boost the bilateral ties which has seen growing trade and investments.

Accompanied by his wife, Lee will lead a high-level delegation that includes the Speaker of Singapore Parliament Michael Palmer, Education Minister Heng Swee Keat and senior government officials.
*
"Prime Minister Lee's visit is very important because it enables the high-level focus of the bilateral relationship," Indian High Commissioner to Singapore T C A Raghavan said.*

Lee is making the bilateral visit after Prime Minister Manmohan Singh visited Singapore last November.

*"It is very good that we have a return visit immediately thereafter. This gives the high-level political momentum to the bilateral relationship,"* Raghavan said.

"We have a multi-faceted relationship with Singapore. The different aspects of the relationships are trade and economic cooperation, investment, defence, cultural cooperation, education exchanges and of course a very good political relationship.

"All these aspects will be reviewed during Prime Minister Lee's visit and we expect that some high level inter-governmental agreements and understanding will also be reached," he said.

When Singh visited Singapore in last year, these aspects were discussed in details with focus on investments, cooperation in the area of skill training and cultural cooperation. "I think these aspects will remain under focus. We will see some concrete outcome."

India's cumulative investment in Singapore is $23 billion from 2000-2012, according to data from the RBI. Likewise, Singapore's cumulative investment in India is $17 billion for the same 10-year period.

The Indian investors include Tata Group of Companies, Hindustan Computers and Fortis among others.

"Singapore is a business hub and Indian corporations will use Singapore's connectivity with South East Asia and East Asia," he said in comments on reports that Indian investments were increasing through Singapore into the Asian region.

The Indian and Singapore economies were progressing well despite the global economic gloom, he pointed out, expecting a hefty 30-40% growth in the 2011-2012 bilateral trade.

"The Indian and Singapore bilateral trade for 2011-2012 is expected to reach $23 billion," said Raghavan, citing the strong growth seen since 2005-2006 when the Comprehensive Economic Cooperation Agreement (CECA) effectively began boosting low-tax free trade dealings.
*
The bilateral trade was $21.8 billion as of fiscal January 2012, up from $8.7 billion in 2005-2006.*

"CECA has performed very well and has been very successful, especially with the increase of footprint of Indian companies in Singapore and from Singapore to the Southeast Asian region," Raghavan said.

The bilateral trade would increase significantly when the second CECA review is completed by end of this year and open flexible terms to trade and businesses of the two economies.

An estimated *4,500 Indian companies have set up offices in Singapore* to manage global and regional businesses.

"We recognize in India that Singapore is very important for our part of the Look East Policy," said Raghavan.

"Defence cooperation is definitely increasing especially as India is now a member of the East Asia Summit and the ASEAN Plus Defence Ministerial Meeting. There is more interaction between army, navy and airforce," he said.

In May, Defence Minister A K Antony had addressed the Shangri-La Dialogue, a global strategic defence and security forum.

People-to-people interaction between the two countries was also increasing, with more parliamentarians visits and cultural exchanges expected in the future, he stressed.

India's opposition leader Sushma Swaraj made an official visit to Singapore this year.

"A number of Indian states are very actively seeking Singapore's investment cooperation and technology cooperation in fields such as infrastructure development," said Raghavan.

"We have had visits by state governments of Madhya Pradesh, Karnataka and Gujarat this year. These states are trying to use Singapore's capacity and knowledge in the development of new cities and townships," he pointed out.

Kerala state officials would also be making a trade and investment visit to Singapore later this month.

Meanwhile, Singapore Indian Chamber of Commerce and Industry chairman R Narayanamohan said: "Very close and cordial relationship is prevailing between India and Singapore and the trade and investment are growing simultaneously between the two countries."

"The Singapore Prime Minister visit will further strengthen the bilateral relationship and will increase the trade and investment between the two countries," he said.

"An increasing number of Indian companies are making their global investments through Singapore and the number of Indian businesses in the city state are increasing day by day," he said, pointing to some 4,500 Indian entities presence in the city state.

Singapore PM's India visit to focus on investment


----------



## shuttler

*IKEA hits snag with India venture*

http://www.cnbc.com

India has rebuffed a request by IKEA to relax rules on buying goods locally, a government source said on Friday, raising the prospect of a delay in the world's largest furniture maker entering the Indian retail market,

IKEA, famous for its self-build flatpacks and huge stores,

said last month it would invest $1.5 billion euros ($1.86 billion) and open 25 outlets, throwing a lifeline to the government in India where economic growth has slowed sharply.

But the Swedish company sought a 10-year window to comply with rules that foreign retailers source 30 percent from local small and medium-sized firms, a requirement which overseas companies say discourages investment.

When contacted by Reuters, IKEA said a short delay in its formal application to enter the Indian market would not affect its decision to open stores, and hoped to start operations soon.

The stakes are high for both sides.

India offers IKEA a huge new market while the government is battling heavy criticism over its management of Asia's third-largest economy where growth has slipped to its weakest pace in nine years.

Prime Minister Manmohan Singh said on Friday that IKEA's planned entry was proof that investors still had confidence in India.

A government source involved in formulating retail policy called IKEA's proposed phase-in period "too long".

"They'll rework it, I'm sure," the source said, speaking on condition of anonymity because of the sensitivity of the matter.

An IKEA spokesman said the time period to implement the sourcing rules was "not set in stone".

The requirements underscore the potential pitfalls for foreign retailers as they seek entry to a market of 1.2 billion people with a swelling middle class.

A plan to open India's retail sector to foreign supermarkets such as Wal-Mart stalled last year after a fierce political backlash, although the government is now pushing to revive it.

IKEA announced its plans to invest in India over a period of 15-20 years after the government removed foreign investment caps in single-brand retail in January.

Apart from IKEA, Coca-Cola Co is the only other foreign company to announce big India investments in recent months.

Coke last month announced a further $3 billion in investment in India over the next eight years as the world's biggest soft drinks maker seeks to expand in a country where its flagship brand trails rival Pepsi. 

Singh took over the running of the finance ministry in June, raising investor hopes of movement on major policy decisions as he promised to revive the Indian economy's "animal spirit" and end a "climate of pessimism".

The government's requirement that foreign retailers source locally is designed to ensure that domestic manufacturers share the benefit of an influx of foreign capital.

"We will source at least 30 percent of the purchase value of products sold in India from our direct and indirect supply chain comprising Indian small industries," IKEA said in a statement.

"In the longer term however, the mandatory sourcing of *30 percent of the value of goods sold in India from domestic small industries remains a challenge*," it said.


----------



## buddyboyyash

shuttler said:


> *IKEA hits snag with India venture*
> 
> http://www.cnbc.com
> 
> India has rebuffed a request by IKEA to relax rules on buying goods locally, a government source said on Friday, raising the prospect of a delay in the world's largest furniture maker entering the Indian retail market,
> 
> IKEA, famous for its self-build flatpacks and huge stores,
> 
> said last month it would invest $1.5 billion euros ($1.86 billion) and open 25 outlets, throwing a lifeline to the government in India where economic growth has slowed sharply.
> 
> But the Swedish company sought a 10-year window to comply with rules that foreign retailers source 30 percent from local small and medium-sized firms, a requirement which overseas companies say discourages investment.
> 
> When contacted by Reuters, IKEA said a short delay in its formal application to enter the Indian market would not affect its decision to open stores, and hoped to start operations soon.
> 
> The stakes are high for both sides.
> 
> India offers IKEA a huge new market while the government is battling heavy criticism over its management of Asia's third-largest economy where growth has slipped to its weakest pace in nine years.
> 
> Prime Minister Manmohan Singh said on Friday that IKEA's planned entry was proof that investors still had confidence in India.
> 
> A government source involved in formulating retail policy called IKEA's proposed phase-in period "too long".
> 
> "They'll rework it, I'm sure," the source said, speaking on condition of anonymity because of the sensitivity of the matter.
> 
> An IKEA spokesman said the time period to implement the sourcing rules was "not set in stone".
> 
> The requirements underscore the potential pitfalls for foreign retailers as they seek entry to a market of 1.2 billion people with a swelling middle class.
> 
> A plan to open India's retail sector to foreign supermarkets such as Wal-Mart stalled last year after a fierce political backlash, although the government is now pushing to revive it.
> 
> IKEA announced its plans to invest in India over a period of 15-20 years after the government removed foreign investment caps in single-brand retail in January.
> 
> Apart from IKEA, Coca-Cola Co is the only other foreign company to announce big India investments in recent months.
> 
> *Coke last month announced a further $3 billion in investment in India over the next eight years as the world's biggest soft drinks maker seeks to expand in a country where its flagship brand trails rival Pepsi. *
> 
> Singh took over the running of the finance ministry in June, raising investor hopes of movement on major policy decisions as he promised to revive the Indian economy's "animal spirit" and end a "climate of pessimism".
> 
> The government's requirement that foreign retailers source locally is designed to ensure that domestic manufacturers share the benefit of an influx of foreign capital.
> 
> "We will source at least 30 percent of the purchase value of products sold in India from our direct and indirect supply chain comprising Indian small industries," IKEA said in a statement.
> 
> "In the longer term however, the mandatory sourcing of *30 percent of the value of goods sold in India from domestic small industries remains a challenge*," it said.



good the govt has kept 30 pc domestic industry clause


----------



## IndoCarib

shuttler said:


> *IKEA hits snag with India venture*
> 
> http://www.cnbc.com
> 
> India has rebuffed a request by IKEA to relax rules on buying goods locally, a government source said on Friday, raising the prospect of a delay in the world's largest furniture maker entering the Indian retail market,
> 
> IKEA, famous for its self-build flatpacks and huge stores,
> 
> said last month it would invest $1.5 billion euros ($1.86 billion) and open 25 outlets, throwing a lifeline to the government in India where economic growth has slowed sharply.
> 
> But the Swedish company sought a 10-year window to comply with rules that foreign retailers source 30 percent from local small and medium-sized firms, a requirement which overseas companies say discourages investment.
> *
> When contacted by Reuters, IKEA said a short delay in its formal application to enter the Indian market would not affect its decision to open stores, and hoped to start operations soon.
> 
> The stakes are high for both sides.*
> 
> India offers IKEA a huge new market while the government is battling heavy criticism over its management of Asia's third-largest economy where growth has slipped to its weakest pace in nine years.
> 
> Prime Minister Manmohan Singh said on Friday that IKEA's planned entry was proof that investors still had confidence in India.
> 
> A government source involved in formulating retail policy called IKEA's proposed phase-in period "too long".
> 
> "They'll rework it, I'm sure," the source said, speaking on condition of anonymity because of the sensitivity of the matter.
> 
> An IKEA spokesman said the time period to implement the sourcing rules was "not set in stone".
> 
> The requirements underscore the potential pitfalls for foreign retailers as they seek entry to a market of 1.2 billion people with a swelling middle class.
> 
> A plan to open India's retail sector to foreign supermarkets such as Wal-Mart stalled last year after a fierce political backlash, although the government is now pushing to revive it.
> 
> IKEA announced its plans to invest in India over a period of 15-20 years after the government removed foreign investment caps in single-brand retail in January.
> 
> Apart from IKEA, Coca-Cola Co is the only other foreign company to announce big India investments in recent months.
> 
> Coke last month announced a further $3 billion in investment in India over the next eight years as the world's biggest soft drinks maker seeks to expand in a country where its flagship brand trails rival Pepsi.
> 
> Singh took over the running of the finance ministry in June, raising investor hopes of movement on major policy decisions as he promised to revive the Indian economy's "animal spirit" and end a "climate of pessimism".
> 
> The government's requirement that foreign retailers source locally is designed to ensure that domestic manufacturers share the benefit of an influx of foreign capital.
> 
> "We will source at least 30 percent of the purchase value of products sold in India from our direct and indirect supply chain comprising Indian small industries," IKEA said in a statement.
> 
> "In the longer term however, the mandatory sourcing of *30 percent of the value of goods sold in India from domestic small industries remains a challenge*," it said.



you didnt read the highlighted part !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## captainvancouver

Ikea furniture is complete garbage. Looks ok, but the quality is crap.


----------



## IndoCarib

*India's Ranbaxy Planning Expansion In U.S. *



PLAINSBORO TOWNSHIP, N.J. (AP) &#8212; The head of Indian drugmaker Ranbaxy Laboratories Ltd. says he's charging ahead with plans to expand sales in the crucial U.S. market, despite extra oversight from American regulators over quality questions that have blocked imports of 31 of its medicines.

Ranbaxy, which almost exclusively makes generic pills, particularly is aiming to regularly be first on the U.S. market with just-approved generic drugs, CEO Arun Sawhney told The Associated Press in an interview Monday.

*His goal is to nab the six-month "windfall" period when there's usually only one generic version on sale, for roughly 25 percent less than the price of the brand-name drug whose patent just ended. Companies can make tens of millions of dollars then, as Ranbaxy just did in selling the first generic rival to cholesterol blockbuster Lipitor, whose U.S. patent expired on Nov. 30.*

After that half-year stretch, five or more generic versions of the brand-name drug hit the market and prices plunge 90 percent or more. That leaves razor-thin profit margins for all the competing generic companies, Sawhney said, joking about the difference between brand-name and generic drug companies.

"They make profits. We make drugs," said Sawhney, who became CEO in August 2011.

Discussing his plans during a visit to Ranbaxy's U.S. headquarters in central New Jersey, Sawhney noted his company has just launched its first brand-name drug, a malaria treatment called Synriam that is the first brand-name drug ever developed in India. That's because the hundreds of drugmakers based in India all make inexpensive generic medicines, as most of the country's 1.1 billion people cannot afford brand-name drugs that can cost thousands of dollars.

Sawhney is hoping to sell some brand-name drugs in the U.S. eventually and plans in about six months to start selling a recently approved generic version of acne drug Accutane.

"The US, as a total business, will remain the most important to us," he said.
*
Ranbaxy, the top-selling pharmaceutical company in India, is just the 12th-largest generic drugmaker in the U.S. by number of prescriptions filled. But in just a few years, its U.S. sales have risen from about a quarter to a third of its total revenue, which was about $2.1 billion last year.*

In the first quarter of 2012, global sales jumped 55 percent to about $736 million. That's partly because of strong U.S. sales, particularly from new generic versions of Lipitor and a combo pill containing Lipitor and blood-pressure medicine Norvasc.

It's quite a turnaround after the black eye Ranbaxy suffered when the U.S. Food and Drug Administration in 2008 banned the import of 31 of its generic medicines &#8212; including generic versions of the popular antibiotic Cipro and the cholesterol pill Zocor. The FDA cited manufacturing quality concerns at twoplants, in Dewas and Paonta Sahib, India, and months later it accused Ranbaxy of lying about some test results on its drugs.

"It hit our bottom line big-time," Sawhney said. "It did slow down our growth plans in the U.S."

The ban took away about half Ranbaxy's sales in the U.S., but factories not affected were able to continue shipping other generic drugs here. However, a third factory involved in the probe, in Gloversville, N.Y., was shut down because it was too small to make a major investment there worthwhile, Sawhney said.

Sawhney, who had just joined Ranbaxy when the scandal broke, said there were no problems with the safety or effectiveness of the drugs from those factories, just "sloppiness in documentation."

After lengthy investigation and discussion with the FDA, the two parties reached an eleventh-hour agreement that requires improvement of various procedures and five years of intense oversight and review by an independent third-party, which is currently preparing an action plan. That's likely to be announced in August, but some changes have already been made.

The agreement came late on the night of Nov. 30, the day the patent expired for Pfizer Inc.'s cholesterol fighter Lipitor, which had long been the world's top-selling medicine, with peak sales of $13 billion. One of Ranbaxy's two factories in New Jersey was able to immediately start shipping generic Lipitor to pharmacies around the country, averting what would have been a huge missed opportunity.

Instead, from December through May Ranbaxy sold about $953 million worth of generic Lipitor, called atorvastatin, according to health data firm IMS Health. Several other generic drugmakers then began selling their own versions.

Along with its U.S. plans, Ranbaxy is working to expand generic sales in emerging markets. Those are heavily populated countries with a growing middle class and rising government spending on health care, from India and China to Brazil and Russia.

Down the road, Ranbaxy is hoping to be an innovator in the generic drug field by making tweaks rather than just chemical copies of the original drug. Those could include changing twice-a-day pills to daily ones or reformulating tablets, which are tough to swallow for many older patients, into liquids or tablets that dissolve on the tongue.


India's Ranbaxy Planning Expansion In U.S. | News | Manufacturing.net


----------



## lepziboy

Sensex regains momentum after 2-day loss; breaches 17,600
Last Updated: Tuesday, July 10, 2012, 16:58 

Mumbai: The BSE benchmark Sensex breached the level of 17,600 on Tuesday after two sessions of weakness on emergence of selective buying by funds and retail investors amid expectations of encouraging quarterly results.

The 30-share barometer, which has lost nearly 147 points in the last two sessions, rose by 226.37 points, or 1.30 percent, to 17,618.35 with auto, capital goods, realty and banking sector stocks trading leading the recovery.

Similarly, the wide-based National Stock Exchange index Nifty was up 70.20 points, or 1.33 percent, at 5,345.35.

Brokers said fresh round of buying by funds and retail investors on expectations that leading companies may come out with encouraging first quarter earnings influenced the trading sentiment.

Besides, a higher note on Asian bourses also had a positive impact, they added

Sensex regains momentum after 2-day loss; breaches 17,600

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Anish1

India's unemployment rate stood at 3.8% last fiscal

CHANDIGARH: India's jobless rate stood at 3.8 per cent during the last fiscal, with Daman and Diu and Gujarat topping the list of least unemployed among states and UTs. 

"Our unemployment level is much better than that of other countries like US, Spain and South Africa," Director General of Labour Bureau D S Kolmakar told reporters here today. 

The latest report for the year 2011-12, released by Labour Bureau (under Union Ministry of Labour and Employment) here said Daman and Diu and Gujarat had unemployment rates of 0.6 per cent and 1 per cent respectively. 

Chhattisgarh and Rajasthan stood at 3rd and 4th position in the list. As for Punjab, its fiscal position may be "worrisome" but it peformed better in providing employment than states like Haryana, Delhi and Maharashtra during last financial year. It was revealed that unemployment rate in Punjab stood at 1.8 per cent, the fifth lowest at all India level amongst states and UTs. 

The unemployment rate at all India level stood at 3.8 per cent while in rural and urban areas it was 3.4 per cent and 5 per cent respectively, Kolmakar said. 

Haryana and Union Territory of Chandigarh recorded unemployment rates of 3.2 per cent and 2.8 per cent respectively and secured 13th and 9th position respectively at all India level during the period. 

The unemployment rate in Chhattisgarh and Rajasthan was 1.2 per cent and 1.7 per cent respectively, Kolmakar said adding Delhi and Maharashtra recorded an unemployment rate of 4.8 per cent and 2.8 per cent respectively during last fiscal. 

Under this survey, a sample of 1.28 lakh households was taken from all the districts of the country. Of this 81,430 families were from rural sector and remaining 46,868 households from urban sector. 

Kolmakar further informed that despite relatively low Labour Force Participation Rate (LFPR), the unemployment rate is significantly higher among females as compared to males. 

At all India level, the female unemployment rate is estimated at 6.9 per cent whereas for males, the rate during last fiscal stood at 2.9 per cent.


India's unemployment rate stood at 3.8% last fiscal - The Economic Times

Jai Jai Garvi Gujarat

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gowthamraj

IndoCarib said:


> *India's Ranbaxy Planning Expansion In U.S. *
> 
> 
> 
> PLAINSBORO TOWNSHIP, N.J. (AP) &#8212; The head of Indian drugmaker Ranbaxy Laboratories Ltd. says he's charging ahead with plans to expand sales in the crucial U.S. market, despite extra oversight from American regulators over quality questions that have blocked imports of 31 of its medicines.
> 
> Ranbaxy, which almost exclusively makes generic pills, particularly is aiming to regularly be first on the U.S. market with just-approved generic drugs, CEO Arun Sawhney told The Associated Press in an interview Monday.
> 
> *His goal is to nab the six-month "windfall" period when there's usually only one generic version on sale, for roughly 25 percent less than the price of the brand-name drug whose patent just ended. Companies can make tens of millions of dollars then, as Ranbaxy just did in selling the first generic rival to cholesterol blockbuster Lipitor, whose U.S. patent expired on Nov. 30.*
> 
> After that half-year stretch, five or more generic versions of the brand-name drug hit the market and prices plunge 90 percent or more. That leaves razor-thin profit margins for all the competing generic companies, Sawhney said, joking about the difference between brand-name and generic drug companies.
> 
> "They make profits. We make drugs," said Sawhney, who became CEO in August 2011.
> 
> Discussing his plans during a visit to Ranbaxy's U.S. headquarters in central New Jersey, Sawhney noted his company has just launched its first brand-name drug, a malaria treatment called Synriam that is the first brand-name drug ever developed in India. That's because the hundreds of drugmakers based in India all make inexpensive generic medicines, as most of the country's 1.1 billion people cannot afford brand-name drugs that can cost thousands of dollars.
> 
> Sawhney is hoping to sell some brand-name drugs in the U.S. eventually and plans in about six months to start selling a recently approved generic version of acne drug Accutane.
> 
> "The US, as a total business, will remain the most important to us," he said.
> *
> Ranbaxy, the top-selling pharmaceutical company in India, is just the 12th-largest generic drugmaker in the U.S. by number of prescriptions filled. But in just a few years, its U.S. sales have risen from about a quarter to a third of its total revenue, which was about $2.1 billion last year.*
> 
> In the first quarter of 2012, global sales jumped 55 percent to about $736 million. That's partly because of strong U.S. sales, particularly from new generic versions of Lipitor and a combo pill containing Lipitor and blood-pressure medicine Norvasc.
> 
> It's quite a turnaround after the black eye Ranbaxy suffered when the U.S. Food and Drug Administration in 2008 banned the import of 31 of its generic medicines &#8212; including generic versions of the popular antibiotic Cipro and the cholesterol pill Zocor. The FDA cited manufacturing quality concerns at twoplants, in Dewas and Paonta Sahib, India, and months later it accused Ranbaxy of lying about some test results on its drugs.
> 
> "It hit our bottom line big-time," Sawhney said. "It did slow down our growth plans in the U.S."
> 
> The ban took away about half Ranbaxy's sales in the U.S., but factories not affected were able to continue shipping other generic drugs here. However, a third factory involved in the probe, in Gloversville, N.Y., was shut down because it was too small to make a major investment there worthwhile, Sawhney said.
> 
> Sawhney, who had just joined Ranbaxy when the scandal broke, said there were no problems with the safety or effectiveness of the drugs from those factories, just "sloppiness in documentation."
> 
> After lengthy investigation and discussion with the FDA, the two parties reached an eleventh-hour agreement that requires improvement of various procedures and five years of intense oversight and review by an independent third-party, which is currently preparing an action plan. That's likely to be announced in August, but some changes have already been made.
> 
> The agreement came late on the night of Nov. 30, the day the patent expired for Pfizer Inc.'s cholesterol fighter Lipitor, which had long been the world's top-selling medicine, with peak sales of $13 billion. One of Ranbaxy's two factories in New Jersey was able to immediately start shipping generic Lipitor to pharmacies around the country, averting what would have been a huge missed opportunity.
> 
> Instead, from December through May Ranbaxy sold about $953 million worth of generic Lipitor, called atorvastatin, according to health data firm IMS Health. Several other generic drugmakers then began selling their own versions.
> 
> Along with its U.S. plans, Ranbaxy is working to expand generic sales in emerging markets. Those are heavily populated countries with a growing middle class and rising government spending on health care, from India and China to Brazil and Russia.
> 
> Down the road, Ranbaxy is hoping to be an innovator in the generic drug field by making tweaks rather than just chemical copies of the original drug. Those could include changing twice-a-day pills to daily ones or reformulating tablets, which are tough to swallow for many older patients, into liquids or tablets that dissolve on the tongue.
> 
> 
> India's Ranbaxy Planning Expansion In U.S. | News | Manufacturing.net


Ist ranbaxy bought by japanese


----------



## IndoCarib

gowthamraj said:


> Ist ranbaxy bought by japanese




Japanese pharma company Daichi Sankyo is a majority stake holder. But it still remains an Indian company


----------



## ChennaiSKing

*Indian professionals from IT to banking, who once saw the US and Europe as having a future to invest in, are now being lured back to India.*

*Thriving India lures its expatriates back*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SpArK

Centre Clears Rs 45,000 Cr Package for UP | news.outlookindia.com


----------



## Abingdonboy

India expanding faster than China, shows HSBC survey


----------



## eachus

Abingdonboy said:


> India expanding faster than China, shows HSBC survey



India expanding faster than China, shows HSBC survey?

what a survey! your link gave this number, copy-pasted: 
Reuters polls forecast China grew 7.6 per cent in the second quarter versus the same three months a year ago.


(Reuters) - India's annual economic growth slumped in March quarter to a nine-year low of 5.3 percent.
also from Reuters:
Expert Views: March-quarter GDP at 5.3 pct | Reuters



can you show me a reliable source that India will growth faster than China at north of 7.6 percent? even you can win by give a good source of proof Indian can growth 7.0% in 2012. plz no old article older than 6 months.


----------



## IndoCarib

eachus said:


> India expanding faster than China, shows HSBC survey?
> 
> what a survey! your link gave this number, copy-pasted:
> Reuters polls forecast China grew 7.6 per cent in the second quarter versus the same three months a year ago.
> 
> 
> (Reuters) - India's annual economic growth slumped in March quarter to a nine-year low of 5.3 percent.
> also from Reuters:
> Expert Views: March-quarter GDP at 5.3 pct | Reuters
> 
> 
> 
> can you show me a reliable source that India will growth faster than China at north of 7.6 percent? even you can win by give a good source of proof Indian can growth 7.0% in 2012. plz no old article older than 6 months.



That article talks about manufacturing activity & export orders, not GDP. How would you know ?

*"India and Russia saw decent growth in export orders in the April-June period this year even as other emerging markets' expansion eased due to weakness in the manufacturing sector, an HSBC survey has said.

The HSBC Emerging Markets Index (EMI), which is based on 21 PMI (Purchasing Managers' Index) surveys conducted across 16 emerging markets, witnessed a slight softening of emerging market activity growth as it slipped to 53 in the second quarter from 53.6 in the January-March period this year.

Of the largest emerging markets, India recorded the strongest rise in new orders, albeit at a weaker pace than in the first quarter. Rates of total new business growth in Brazil and China were only modest and marginal respectively. Russia meanwhile saw a solid expansion."*


http://business-standard.com/india/...ging-markets-in-export-order-growth/178258/on


China Falls Behind India and Russia - 24/7 Wall St.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bobby

What happen to India's 3% growth.....Chinese and Pakistanis are waiting for it


----------



## Bhai Zakir

*Bihar to spend in 5 years what Gujarat did in 50 years*


NEW DELHI: An ongoing exercise at the Planning Commission lays bare Bihar's ambitious growth agenda. Its total plan outlay for the 12th five-year plan (2012-17) at Rs 2.69 lakh crore is more than what a fast growing state like Gujarat has spent in the last 50 years. 

Bihar's projected expenditure in the next five years will be the third highest among all states, next only to Andhra Pradesh and Maharashtra.

*The increase in Bihar's plan expenditure is more than 350% during the 12th plan period with its GDP expected to grow at 13%. * 

The projection seems *realistic as during the 11th five-year plan, Bihar's economy expanded an average 12%* when all other states grew in single digit, including Gujarat (9.6%) and Maharashtra (8.6%).

Gujarat's total plan outlay for the 12th five-year plan has been projected at Rs 2,51,000 crore, double of what it had spent in the previous five years (Rs 1,28,500 crore). Between 1961-2011, Gujarat's plan expenditure was Rs 2,30,256 crore.

Currently, states are engaged with the Planning Commission for approval of their outlays for the 12th five-year plan. Most states have projected their expenditure and how they will raise these resources, an estimated borrowing and demand for central contribution.

*Bihar has promised to fund a major part of its huge expenditure, Rs 1.60 lakh crore or 59% of the total plan outlay during 2012-17, *through its own resources and 20% through borrowings and the remaining 21% or Rs 56,394 crore through central contribution.

This may not be an unrealistic target given the track record of Bihar's resource mobilization. During the 11th five-year plan (2007-12), Bihar funded 54% of its total plan expenditure through its own resources while its borrowing was pegged at 21% and the central contribution was only Rs 18,822 crore or 25% of the total outlay. On other parameters too, Bihar has performed well. The state's fiscal deficit was 2.9% compared to the Centre's 5.7% in 2011-12.

Andhra Pradesh ranks top among states with highest plan expenditure projected at Rs 3.73 lakh crore for the plan period of 2012-17. Maharashtra is second with Rs 2.75 lakh crore. Rajasthan, the largest state in terms of area, has projected its plan expenditure at Rs 1.94 lakh crore just below Karnataka's Rs 1.95 lakh crore.

Bihar is banking on a rainbow revolution, aiming 7% increase in agricultural production to achieve its target growth while continuing its focus on infrastructure development and industrialization. A Delhi like Metro network for capital Patna and a brand new airport are some of the planned infrastructure development initiatives the state has in mind.

It has already secured committed central assistance of Rs 20,000 crore for the 12th plan period. The state's social sector spending will constitute at least 35% of the total plan outlay in education, health, drinking water supply and sanitation.

Bihar to spend in 5 years what Gujarat did in 50 years - Times Of India



Bobby said:


> What happen to India's 3% growth.....Chinese and Pakistanis are waiting for it



*They have to wait for 3 more decades*  after India's demographic dividend is over.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## IndoCarib

India International Bank plans 5 branches in Malaysia

KUALA LUMPUR: India International Bank Malaysia Bhd (IIBM) aims to open five commercial banking branches in its first year of operations in Malaysia.

The bank, which is the first India based bank to clinch a licence from the government, is looking to expand to 15 branches in the next three years


----------



## cloud_9

*Reliance Power ties up $1.1 billion Chinese loans for Sasan project*


> NEW DELHI: *Reliance Power has tied up loans of $ 1.1 billion (over Rs 6,000 crore) from three Chinese lenders for its upcoming 3,960 MW Sasan ultra mega power project in Madhya Pradesh.*
> 
> The State Council of Government of China has granted the final approval for Chinese banks to finance the Sasan project. Approvals have also been granted by Ministries of Finance, Foreign Affairs and Commerce, sources said.
> 
> When contacted, a Reliance Power spokesperson confirmed that the commitments from Chinese Banks for long-term loans of $ 1.1 billion have been received.
> 
> "We are happy to have the participation of large Chinese Banks and Sinosure as stakeholders in our prestigious Sasan Ultra Mega Power Project.
> 
> "The transaction is a testimony of their confidence in Reliance Power and in the Indian power sector. Project economics will be improved by this financing which is at competitive terms," the spokesperson said.
> 
> *These loans would be provided by Bank of China, China Development Bank and The Export Import Bank of China, along with Standard Chartered Bank. The insurance cover would be from China Export & Credit Insurance Corp, sources said.*
> 
> They noted that it would be the largest financing by Chinese Banks to an Indian project across all sectors.
> 
> *The long-term loans have a duration of over 13 years. Sources said the Chinese banks' financing is to support import of Boiler-Turbine Generator (BTG) from Shanghai Electric Group Company Ltd.*
> 
> According to them, this Chinese financing is on project finance basis and the banks are relying solely on cash-flow of the project for servicing their debt.
> 
> The Sasan project, being set up at a cost of about $ 4 billion, would start power generation in December, 2012.
> 
> *The Chinese banks had signed an MoU with Reliance Power to finance $ 12 billion for its projects in October, 2010.*



*Work for Indo-Bhutan hydropower projects of 3500MW to begin within next one year*


> SILIGURI: *Works for new hydropower projects of total 3500 MW capacity under Indo-Bhutan joint initiative will begin within next one year.* While giving significant financial benefit to Bhutan, the projects are expected to brighten India's power profile to a great extent.
> 
> *Undoubtedly the most important one in this list of projects is Sankosh. Though downsized recently by the Empowered Joint Group (EJG) of high government officials of Bhutan and India to a 2560 MW from its earlier planned capacity of 4050MW, this is still the single largest project in Bhutan. *
> 
> Though initially planned to be a joint venture with its 51% owned by Indian PSUs and rest with Bhutan's Government owned hydropower agency Druk Green Power Corporation, *the INR 110 Billion project has been remodeled to be established under a different inter Governmental model in which India will provide entire funding. *
> 
> However, agreements pertaining many facets of the project including tax and duty exemptions, funding process, Indian PSUs participation etc are likely to get signed by end July.
> 
> *Beside Sankosh, works for four other hydropower projects in the list - namely Kholongchhu(600MW), Chamkharchhu(770MW), Bunakha(180MW) and Wangchhu(570MW) are expected to start by this year.
> *
> Bhutan is committed to develop 10,000MW new power generation capacity dedicated for India by 2020. And, "India is also keen on utilizing Bhutan's untapped hydropower potential," said India's Union power Minister Mr. S K Shinde told ET earlier.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## eachus

Bobby said:


> What happen to India's 3% growth.....Chinese and Pakistanis are waiting for it




developing countries start from very low GDP level grows at 3% is piteous. there are already some one gives middle 5% estimate. I hope the world economic especially EU and China will keep up the growth. otherwise is not fun. down under 5% will be painful for most people. 

India government deficit was almost 6% last year. and plus another 5% trade deficit. if economic slows down will cause more government deficit. Indian has run out money to QE3 like USA or China. your tools to jump start economic growth is limited. Rupee evaluation spells inflation. slow growth plus inflation is one of the most headache trouble for economists. 

India FY12 fiscal deficit at 5.7% of GDP - Economy and Politics - livemint.com

India's 2011-12 fiscal deficit widens to 5.9% of GDP - Reuters -


for me, Rupee GDP means very little to me. I count GDPs in USD and compare with other countries. India growth in USD is already under water. India import oil, machines, electronics are mostly in USD/Euro, not Rupees.


----------



## cirr

sterling performance by India&#65306;

*May 2012 Industrial production slows to 2.4%*

BAD NEWS! Industrial production slows to 2.4% - Rediff.com Business


----------



## cirr

IndoCarib said:


> That article talks about manufacturing activity & export orders, not GDP. How would you know ?
> 
> *"India and Russia saw decent growth in export orders in the April-June period this year even as other emerging markets' expansion eased due to weakness in the manufacturing sector, an HSBC survey has said.
> 
> The HSBC Emerging Markets Index (EMI), which is based on 21 PMI (Purchasing Managers' Index) surveys conducted across 16 emerging markets, witnessed a slight softening of emerging market activity growth as it slipped to 53 in the second quarter from 53.6 in the January-March period this year.
> 
> Of the largest emerging markets, India recorded the strongest rise in new orders, albeit at a weaker pace than in the first quarter. Rates of total new business growth in Brazil and China were only modest and marginal respectively. Russia meanwhile saw a solid expansion."*
> 
> 
> India, Russia lead emerging markets in export order growth
> 
> 
> China Falls Behind India and Russia - 24/7 Wall St.



While both China's industrial production and export have grown more than 10% so far this year&#65288;Jan&#12290;-June&#65289;&#65292;India's performances are&#65306;

&#65288;1&#65289;Export

Export blues: Fearing a June debacle, govt swings into actionNew Delhi: Spooked by the possibility of exports figures for *June taking a turn for the worse*, coming in the wake of the *measly 3.23 per cent growth in April* and a *sharp contraction of 4.16 per cent in May*, the government has swung into action and is chalking out crisis management plans to salvage the dis ....Read more 

Indianexpress.com : comments : Export blues: Fearing a June debacle, govt swings into action

&#65288;2&#65289;Industrial production

BAD NEWS! Industrial production slows to 2.4%

BAD NEWS! Industrial production slows to 2.4% - Rediff.com Business


That article talks about manufacturing activity & export orders, not GDP. How would you know ? 

Indians seem to forget that western media often talk up the Indian story just to hide the fact that they are very much pissed off by China's consistent growth&#12290; China will grow and grow 7% plus till its economy is at least twice the size of the US'&#12290;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

India's May IIP rises 2.4 per cent, beating expectations

India&#8217;s index of industrial production (IIP), a key measure of industrial output, grew at 2.4 per cent in May 2012 from the same period in the past fiscal, against expectations of 1.8 per cent, suggesting only a modest growth in supply parameters.


The rate of IIP growth is higher than the (-) 0.9 per cent in April, a number that was revised downwards from the earlier 0.1 per cent. 


A Thomson Reuters poll had suggested an increase ranging between no growth at all and 4.8 per cent. The forecast is well below the average of around 9 percent annual growth in industrial output each month before Asia&#8217;s third largest economy began to slow down in the second half of 2011.

Experts welcome the rise, but said it would do little to change the mind of the Reserve Bank of India, which has resisted cutting interest rates in the face of stubbornly high inflation. "The room to cut rates is limited because the slowdown is supply-driven, and it will not help much to ease policy rates," said Leif Eskesen, chief economist for India and ASEAN at HSBC. 


The central bank is scheduled to have its next policy review at the end of this month; wholesale inflation numbers, which are used by the RBI as one of the factors in its monetary policymaking, are due next week. 



Capital goods output fell to a negative 7.7 per cent. Consumer goods, on the other hand, grew at a more robust 4.3 per cent, driven by a 9.3 per cent surge in durables and a niggardly 0.1 per cent growth in non-durables.



Capital goods, a key investment indicator, has risen only once in the last eight months, the biggest drag on the overall index. The lack of growth in capital goods, such as mhinery and equipment that are key inputs for industry, suggests that companies are wary of making investments in high-interest, uncertain economic climate.



Core sector growth, comprising eight key industries that are the primary drivers of industry, grew 3.8 per cent in May, only slightly more than the 3.1 per cent in April. Key areas such as mining, manufacturing and electricity grew at (-)0.9, 2.5 and 5.9 per cent, respectively. The mining sector, in particular, has been hit by judicial directives banning mining in a number of states due to the high incidence of illegal extraction.



Manufacturing showed some promise of an uptick as 12 out of 22 industry groups showed positive growth in May. Machinery and equipment grew 13.7 per cent while facbricated metal products grew 12.6 per cent. However, electric machinery and apparatus, which are increasingly the industrial norm were a dampener at (-) 28.6 per cent, clearly reflecting industry's reluctance to pour money into capacity. 




The slow growth in the core sector was largely on account of a contraction in half of the industries in that index. Core sector growth also belied a steady HSBC Purchasing Managers&#8217; Index (PMI), which maintained its position in May, even though PMI trends do not necessarily translate into IIP growth. The index has remained above the 50-mark that divides growth from contraction for more than three years.


The core sector comprises key infrastructure industries of coal, crude oil, natural gas, refinery products, fertilisers, steel, cement and electricity, and accounts for about 38 per cent of overall industrial output. Trends in infrastructure data are typically reflected in the core sector&#8217;s headline number.


The numbers suggest that the economy will continue to grow at a more leisurely pace than the 8 per cent and more it had seen in the past two financial years. In the financial year ending March 2012, India&#8217;s economy clocked a 6.5 per cent rate of growth, dragged down by a nine-year low of 5.3 per cent in the March quarter.



While that is more than what most developed nations can boast of, the slower pace of growth is ominous for the Indian economy, which continues to struggle with a high fiscal deficit, waning global investor interest, a high interest rate regime, and indecisiveness at the highest levels of government that has prevented key economic reforms from being carried out.

India's May IIP rises 2.4 per cent, beating expectations


Industrial output growth picks up in May, up 2.4 pct

(Reuters) - India's industrial output picked up more than expected in May, bolstering the case for the Reserve Bank of India (RBI) to keep interest rates high at its next policy meeting as a slow start to the monsoon puts pressure on inflation, especially food prices.

Industrial production rose 2.4 percent in May from a year earlier, driven by manufacturing growth, data released on Thursday showed. The number, which was ahead of a Reuters poll forecast for an 1.8 percent increase, was the largest growth in output since February.

India's industrial output data is volatile -- the government revised last month's number to a 0.9 percent contraction after initially coming in flat. But IIP is nevertheless taken as a barometer of economic growth, which fell to 5.3 percent in the quarter up to March, the slowest pace in nine years.

Analysts greeted the number as moderately positive but said the RBI would pay more attention to wholesale price inflation published next week when deciding monetary policy at a July 31 meeting.

"Today's number is better than last month's but it does not signal that we are in the middle of an upturn," said Sanjay Mathur, head of research and strategy at RBS in Singapore.

"Unambiguously, it is a weak number for a domestic demand-driven economy like India. With the Reserve Bank of India looking at fighting inflation, it is likely to hold its rates steady in the July review."

GRAPHIC - India output/exports: link.reuters.com/gaj55s

Capital goods, a key investment indicator that has shown growth only once in the past 9 months, slumped 7.7 percent in May.

Prime Minister Manmohan Singh, a veteran economist, took charge of the finance ministry last month vowing to revive the economy's 'animal spirit' by attracting investment and speeding up infrastructure and power projects.

India's battered stock market and rupee have performed better since Singh took over the ministry, with investors hopeful he can usher in economic reforms and reduce last year's gaping 5.8 pct fiscal deficit.

The Sensex gained 7.5 percent in June compared with a 3.5 percent gain in the MSCI Asia-Pacific ex-Japan index. The rupee has gained 3.5 percent since sinking to a record low of 57.32 against the dollar on June 22.

Markets showed little reaction to the industrial output. As of 11:25 a.m. India time (0555 GMT), the Indian rupee had weakened to 55.66/68 per dollar from around 55.58 before the data, tracking weaker global markets.

Battling stubbornly high price rises, the Reserve Bank of India resisted pressure from banks and businesses to cut its key repo rate from 8 percent last month and may again stick to its guns at its end-of-the month meeting.

India's Wholesale Price Index, the benchmark inflation indicator, is published on Monday for June. A Reuters poll predicted June inflation hitting a 2012 high of 7.62 percent, with lower global oil prices likely to be offset by a large jumps in the cost of potatoes and tomatoes because of delayed rainfall.

Manufacturing, which constitutes nearly 76 percent of industrial output, grew 2.5 percent in May from the year-ago period, Thursday's data showed.

Industrial output growth picks up in May, up 2.4 pct | Reuters


----------



## Holmes

*India Backs a New Exchange



*
India is about to get its third national stock exchange, just as trading volume here dwindles. MCX Stock Exchange, known as MCX-SX, has received approval from India's capital-markets regulator to offer trading in equities and related products, the exchange said.



By Shefali Anand



MUMBAIIndia is about to get its third national stock exchange, just as trading volume here dwindles.

MCX Stock Exchange Ltd., known as MCX-SX, has received approval from India's capital-markets regulator to offer trading in equities and related products, the exchange said. The Securities and Exchange Board of India has given MCX-SX permission to deal in equities, equity futures and options, interest-rate futures and some types of debt instruments, the company said late Tuesday.

Agence France-Presse/Getty Images Stock trading in India has been slowing. Above, the Delhi exchange.

The approval for a new stock exchange comes at a time when trading volumes in India's stock market have been shrinking as investors world-wide grow less willing to take on risk and concerns mount about India's economy. In May,for instance, the average daily turnover on Bombay Stock Exchange Ltd.'s bourse was $350 million, compared with $600 million a year earlier. In recent years, trading has shifted from stocks into products such as options and futures.

MCX-SX could also find it tough to persuade companies to list on its platform, because a large number of Indian companies already are listed on the the BSE and a bourse run by National Stock Exchange of India Ltd. In an interview, Jignesh Shah, founderof Financial Technologies India Ltd., which created the new exchange, pointed out that India allows companies to list on more than one exchange. He said he is confident of being able to attract even large enterprises.

The business of stock exchanges is proving a draw for investors. The London Stock Exchange Group PLC is in talks to buy a stake in the Delhi Stock Exchange, according to two people briefed on the talks. The Delhi Stock Exchange has been dormant for several years but now hopes to revive itself. The London exchange declined to comment.

"There is so much to be developed fora full-fledged capital market," said Mr.Shah.

Globally, Mr. Shah said, equities are a small part of securities trading volumes, while other investments likecommodities, debt, interest-rate derivatives and currencies are increasingly important, and that recent changes in regulation have paved the way for bringing some of these products to India. He hopes to capitalize on that.
com/device/article.php?CALL_URL=http://online.India Approves a New Bourse - WSJ.com


----------



## laman12345

*India industrial output growth slow to 2.4%*

12/7/2012


India&#8217;s industrial output data is volatile &#8212; the government revised June&#8217;s number to a 0.9 per cent contraction after initially coming in flat. India industrial output slow to 2.4% in May.

&#8220;Unambiguously, it is a weak number for a domestic demand-driven economy like India. With the Reserve Bank of India looking at fighting inflation, it is likely to hold its rates steady in the July review.&#8221;


----------



## Yogi

*'India is world No. 21 in outward FDI'*

India has emerged as the world's 21st largest outward investor, with an investment of over USD 75 billion across the world over the past decade, a Columbia University report has said.

"India is now the world's 21st largest outward investor, which is significant given its historically minuscule foreign direct investment (FDI) outflows," said the Vale Columbia Center on Sustainable International Investment in its report released on Outward FDI from India.

"Annual FDI outflows have jumped fifty-fold after 2000, and Indian firms have invested over USD 75 billion overseas in the past decade, in some cases to attain global status by acquiring world-leading firms," the report said.

Substantial improvements in the country's economic performance and the competitiveness of its firms and their strategy, resulting from ongoing liberalisation in economic and outward FDI (OFDI) policies, made these developments possible, it said.

Indian firms now invest across a wide variety of sectors and countries, departing from their historical focus on trading and textile investments in developing countries.

Following the 25 per cent crisis-induced drop in Indian OFDI in 2009, Indian firms are once again increasing their overseas investment, including through mergers and acquisitions (M&As), the report said.

"India¿s OFDI should continue its rapid upward trend over the next few years, as more companies seek to transfer their products and service innovations to new markets, and acquire strategic international know-how and market shares, particularly in crisis-hit developed economies," it said.

Another report by the Columbia university released yesterday said that India is now the world's 13th largest FDI host country.


'India is world No. 21 in outward FDI' - Indian Express Mobile


----------



## IndoCarib

laman12345 said:


> *India industrial output growth slow to 2.4%*
> 
> 12/7/2012
> 
> 
> India&#8217;s industrial output data is volatile &#8212; the government revised June&#8217;s number to a 0.9 per cent contraction after initially coming in flat. India industrial output slow to 2.4% in May.
> 
> &#8220;Unambiguously, it is a weak number for a domestic demand-driven economy like India. With the Reserve Bank of India looking at fighting inflation, it is likely to hold its rates steady in the July review.&#8221;




*India's May IIP rises 2.4 per cent, beating expectations*


India&#8217;s index of industrial production (IIP), a key measure of industrial output, grew at 2.4 per cent in May 2012 from the same period in the past fiscal, against expectations of 1.8 per cent, suggesting only a modest growth in supply parameters.



The rate of IIP growth is higher than the (-) 0.9 per cent in April, a number that was revised downwards from the earlier 0.1 per cent.

India's May IIP rises 2.4 per cent, beating expectations

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## eachus

> India, Russia lead emerging markets in export order growth
> 
> China Falls Behind India and Russia - 24/7 Wall St.
> Original Post By IndoCarib
> 
> India's May IIP rises 2.4 per cent, beating expectations



look at your guys are so happy with 2.4%, up from 0.9% in April. 
but that 2.4% can not put Indian ahead of China's 9.6%

--------- May ---------
China&#8217;s industrial production growth for May increased slightly from April. 
Industrial production increased by 9.6% in May compared to a year ago (in real term), recovered slightly from 9.3% yoy in April, but below consensus of 9.8% yoy. On a month-on-month basis, industrial production increased by 0.89%, up from 0.35% in April.
--------- April ---------
(Reuters) - Chinese industrial production weakened sharply in April as investment slowed to its lowest level in nearly a decade, showing an economy that is surprisingly vulnerable to a global slowdown and a credit crunch at home.

Industrial production rose by 9.3 percent in April, the lowest level since May 2009, while retail sales surprised the market by slowing to a 14.1 percent rise, the lowest level in 14 months.


----------



## cirr

all the while China is doing its best to keep the brake on one of the pillars of growth&#65306;housing&#12290;

If the government were to relax&#65292; let alone revoke&#65292;the numerous severe&#65292;and in many cases radical&#65292; restrictions on the purchase of properties&#65292;China&#8216;s growth would be back on the 9% plus trajectory over night&#12290;

Monetarily, China is in the fortunate position of having huge room for a much lower RRR and cutting interest rates to spur growth&#12290;

There are also many ways to stimulate domestic consumption, such as halving or removing vehicle purchase tax, as was in 2008, or lifing restirctions on the registration plates issued each month in large cities such as Beijing, Shanghai and Guangzhou, which will give a mighty and immediate boost to passenger car sales.

As a last resort, the government can always spend(i.e. massive investment in various sectors of the economy, including infrasturcture, waster conservations, new energy etc) to give the economy a shot in the arm. 

Mounting trade imbalances&#12290; Huge fiscal deficits&#12290;High interest rates and stubbornly high inflation&#12290;Collapsing rupee&#12290;Policy paralysis. What tools does India possess to promote growth&#65311; Zilch&#65281;


----------



## laman12345

eachus said:


> look at your guys are so happy with 2.4%, up from 0.9% in April.
> but that 2.4% can not put Indian ahead of China's 9.6%



India government revised April month's number to a *-0.9 percent contraction* 

*revised -0.9 percent decline in April *


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

Why people are discussing China in Indian economy thread?

*Rupee up 42 paise against dollar in early trade*

The rupee gained 42 paise to 55.52 against the US dollar in early trade on Friday at the Interbank Foreign Exchange market as the American currency weakened against Asian currencies overseas. Besides, a higher opening in the local equity market and selling of dollar by exporters also supported the rupee, dealers said.

The domestic currency had weakened by 31 paise to close at a nearly two-week low of 55.94 a dollar in yesterday's trade, tracking a weak trend in stocks amid a smart rise in the dollar overseas as fears over EU crisis deepened further.

Meanwhile, the BSE benchmark index Sensex recovered by 105.75 points, or 0.61 per cent, to 17,338.30.

Rupee up 42 paise against dollar in early trade - Hindustan Times


----------



## ChennaiSKing

*Tata Consultancy Services profit grows*


India's biggest IT outsourcing firm, Tata Consultancy Services (TCS), has reported a 38% rise in first-quarter net profit, helped by a weak rupee and a jump in outsourcing orders.

TCS made a net profit of 32.8bn rupees ($587m; £380m) in the three months to June, up from 23.8bn rupees a year ago, and ahead of analysts' expectations.

*Revenue jumped 37.7% to 148.7bn rupees.*

"We saw strong growth across all industries driven by robust volumes from key markets like North America, Europe and Latin America," said TCS chief executive N Chandrasekaran.

"Looking ahead, we continue to see good demand from global corporates as they navigate an increasingly complex environment."

TCS is part of the Tata Group conglomerate.

BBC News - Tata Consultancy Services profit grows


*
TCS Futuristic Office 
*


----------



## lepziboy

laman12345 said:


> India government revised April month's number to a *-0.9 percent contraction*
> 
> *revised -0.9 percent decline in April *



do you know how to read?where is the negative sign troll?


----------



## laman12345

lepziboy said:


> do you know how to read?where is the negative sign troll?



Original: India +0.1% in April

Revised: -0.9% in April

Big mouth India always cheats first and then revised downwards secretly next time

Worse Than Expected: India's April Industrial Production


----------



## Android

UPDATE 2-India's monsoon revives, drought fears diminish | Reuters

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

12 Indian outsourcing cos among top global 100 - PTI



> As many as 12 Indian companies including Infosys , HCL Technologies and Wipro are among top 100 outsourcing companies in the world.
> 
> In the latest '20012 Global Outsourcing 100', compiled by the International Association of Outsourcing Professionals (IAOP), three Indian firms have found a place in the top 10, with Accenture heading the list.
> 
> Infosys has improved its position to the second spot from last year's fourth place while HCL Technologies' position jumped to third place from last year's 20th. Wipro Technologies too scored a better ranking to seventh place from ninth in 2011.
> 
> Other Indian companies in the list include iGATE Patni (18), Firstsource (22), WNS Global Services (26), Zensar Technologies (53), Hexaware Technologies (55) and Infotech Enterprises (56).
> 
> Besides, NIIT Technologies (65), Aditya Birla Minacs (66), ITC Infotech (70) and Birlasoft (72) are also in the list.
> 
> Companies on the list averaged USD 1.6 billion in annual sales with a growth rate of 6% versus 13% in 2008. Besides, these firms on an average engaged 17,400 employees across the world.
> 
> "In today's economy, it is more important than ever for outsourcing end users to be able to easily identify and select the right company for their outsourcing needs," IAOP Managing Director Jag Dalal said.
> 
> In last year's list, there were only two Indian firms in the top 10 -Infosys and Wipro.
> 
> Some other outsourcing companies which found a place in 2011 list were-- Firstsource, Zensar Technologies, iGATE Global Solutions, Mastek , Aditya Birla Minacs, Patni Computer Systems and Hinduja Global Solutions .
> 
> In a separate list of the 'World's Best Outsourcing Advisors' for 2011, KPMG International has been placed on the top spot, followed by Deloitte, PwC, Alsbridge and Ernst & Young.


----------



## cirr

*Exports contract 5.45% in June to $25 bn*

July 13, 2012 14:18 IST

India's exports contracted by 5.45 per cent, year-on-year basis, to $25.07 billion in June due to the persisting global economic slowdown.

Imports also declined by 13.46 per cent to $35.37 billion, leaving a trade deficit of $10.30 billion, according to the Director General of Foreign Trade A Pujari.

Meanwhile, Commerce Secretary S R Rao told reporters in New Delhi [ Images ], "Exports have contracted but trade deficit is also coming down."

During the April-June quarter of this fiscal exports have shrunk 1.7 per cent to $75.2 billion over the first quarter of 2011-12. Imports have also dipped by 6.1 per cent during the first quarter of 2012-13 to $115.26 billion.

Trade deficit in Q1 has declined to $40.06 billion, from $46.30 billion in April-June last fiscal.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IndoCarib

cirr said:


> *Exports contract 5.45% in June to $25 bn*
> 
> July 13, 2012 14:18 IST
> 
> India's exports contracted by 5.45 per cent, year-on-year basis, to $25.07 billion in June due to the persisting global economic slowdown.
> *
> Imports also declined by 13.46 per cent to $35.37 billion, leaving a trade deficit of $10.30 billion, according to the Director General of Foreign Trade A Pujari.*
> 
> Meanwhile, Commerce Secretary S R Rao told reporters in New Delhi [ Images ], *"Exports have contracted but trade deficit is also coming down."*
> 
> During the April-June quarter of this fiscal exports have shrunk 1.7 per cent to $75.2 billion over the first quarter of 2011-12. Imports have also dipped by 6.1 per cent during the first quarter of 2012-13 to $115.26 billion.
> 
> *Trade deficit in Q1 has declined to $40.06 billion, from $46.30 billion in April-June last fisca*l.




Chinese are posting good news about Indian economy ! @ cirr , thanks for posting

India Trade Gap Shrinks to 15-Month Low - WSJ.com

*India's trade deficit narrowed sharply for a second month in June to its smallest in 15 months, as lower crude oil prices helped bring down the import bill, raising hopes of continued improvement in the country's trade balance.

The trade deficit was $10.3 billion during the month, down from $14.4 billion a year earlier.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bhai Zakir

*Tata Consultancy Services (TCS) to recruit 50,000 new employees in this year*

TCS numbers lift mood

*Infosys to recruit 35,000 new employees in this year*

Infosys Q1 FY13 results: No wage hike for now but hiring plan of 35000 on track - Economic Times

*
Good news for the employment and economy front*


----------



## Bhai Zakir

*Bihar state, India pre-approves developers to build 198 MW of solar photovoltaic (PV) plants in Bihar*

KW28*|*Bihar state, India pre-approves developers to build 198 MW of PV*-*SolarServer

*
Suzlon inks 300-MW equipment sale deal with ReNew Power*








*
Approx 1 GW solar capacity installed to date in India*

KW28*|*Intersolar India highlights the potential of the rapidly growing Indian solar market, presents technical solutions*-*SolarServer

KW20*|*MNRE: India reaches 979 MW of grid-tied PV*-*SolarServer

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

*Infosys hit by slew of downgrades*

Mon Apr 16, 2012 9:45am IST

reuters



Reuters Market Eye - Infosys lost 0.3 percent to 2,394.50 rupees, extending losses from a 13 percent plunge on Friday after a slew of analysts downgraded the stock following *its lower-than-expected revenue growth outlook* on Friday.

*CLSA* downgraded India's No.2 software services exporter to 'Underperform' from 'Outperform,' with a 12-month target price of 2,630 rupees.

Meanwhile, *Deutsche Bank* cut the stock to 'Hold' from 'Buy', with a revised target price of 2,400 rupees, while Macquarie also downgraded the stock to "Neutral", but with a target price of 2,450 rupees.

"Mishaps on the HR front, a protracted re-organisation and continued operational slip-ups, all in the past 18 months has invariably raised the bogey of *Infosys is losing its magical operational excellence*," said CLSA in its report.

Deutsche Bank said Infosys' rivals Tata Consultancy Services (TCS.NS) and Wipro (WIPR.NS) were "best positioned to deliver value" given clients in the sector are facing budget constraints on their spending.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shuttler

*Five reasons behind TCS downgrade*
Slowdown in sector, lack of consolidation may result in lower pricing pressure and impact profitability
BS Reporter / Mumbai Jul 13, 2012, 14:56 IST

After a dismal performance by Infosys and a crash in its share price, TCS results provided much needed relief. Reacting to its results, TCS' stock moved up by 2.18% at Rs 1,263. While analysts in general have responded positively to TCS&#8217; results, Kotak Securities have downgraded the stock from &#8216;ADD&#8217; to &#8216;REDUCE&#8217;.

Here are the five reasons why Kotak believes TCS deserves a downgrade:
1. * A slowdown in the sector and lack of consolidation* will result in lower pricing pressure and impact profitability of TCS along with the industry.
2. *Substantial reduction in incremental growth opportunity i*n the existing markets and a collective failure in expanding addressable markets beyond the traditionally strong areas. 

3. Increase in Tier-1 players as compared to that 3-4 years back, vying for larger share of the volumes. This mismatch between incremental growth available and higher growth aspiration for existing players is leading to aggressive pricing behavior. 

4. TCS&#8217; pricing has *declined in four of the past five quarters, *despite the company indicating stable pricing environment. Pricing declined 1.1% quarter-on-quarter in June 2012 quarter.

5. As a result *earnings expectation has been reduced by 1.7-6.0%* for FY13 and FY14 and the target price has been cut to Rs 1,125 as compared to Rs 1,280. Currently TCS trades at a valuation of 18.2 times its FY13 expected profit, which is expensive given the backdrop of weak pricing environment and deterioration in industry growth.

*Pricing worries cloud outlook for India's IT industry
*

reuters

(Reuters) - *A squeeze on billing rates is clouding the outlook for India's IT industry, which is feeling the pain of discount demands from its key financial sector clients.*

*Infosys, India's No.2 software services exporter, said on Thursday pricing fell by 3.7 percent in the June quarter from the previous quarter, and larger rival Tata Consultancy Services (TCS.NS) said prices fell about 1 percent.
*
B. G. Srinivas, Infosys' head of financial services and Europe, told analysts *the company faced pressure to discount from the financial sector, the firm's biggest client segment.*

"When the overall budgets are under pressure, there is definitely a move to get more for less, and in that context, of course, there's competitive pressure as well," he said.

Bhavin Shah, the chief executive of Equirus Securities who forecast that *Infosys would cut its full-year growth forecast to 5 percent*, echoed that feeling.

"Given the weak demand environment when everyone obviously competes for a smaller piece of the growth pie, I expect further price erosion in coming quarters," said Shah, formerly a top JP Morgan Asia technology analyst who has an "underweight" rating on the IT sector.

"*We believe that (economic) slowdown and lack of consolidation in the sector will manifest in reduced pricing power and profitability for TCS and the industry*," Kotak Institutional Equities analyst Kawaljeet Saluja wrote in a note following the results.

*Kotak downgraded both Infosys and TCS to "reduce" from "add."*

"This mismatch between incremental growth available and higher growth aspiration for existing players is leading to aggressive pricing behaviour. Our channel checks indicate aggressive pricing by a Tier-1 player. Infosys' pricing decline is also worrying," he wrote.

Infosys and TCS lead India's $100-billion-a-year IT and back-office outsourcing industry, which gets some *three-quarters of its revenue from customers in the United States and Europe.*

Economic volatility pushed Infosys to forecast lower-than-expected growth for the full fiscal year on Thursday, sending its shares down 8.4 percent. The shares ended 1.5 percent lower on Friday, while TCS gained 1.1 percent.

TCS, which posted better-than-expected quarterly profits after markets closed on Thursday, expects to beat industry group Nasscom's export growth target of 11-14 percent for this fiscal year, and downplayed concerns about pricing.

"From our side we have not seen the need to reduce the prices," S Mahalingam, TCS's chief financial officer, told Reuters on Friday.

"So far we have not seen any irrational behaviour from any of our competitors," he said.

TCS said its decline in billing rates came from a change in the mix of services sold.

Infosys's weak forecast prompted a slew of price target cuts and a few ratings downgrades.

Infosys's "aggressive pricing and willingness to sacrifice margins should imply either a market share gain for Infosys or a significant pressure on sector margins," Barclays wrote in a note, cutting its rating to equal-weight from overweight.

Deutsche Bank added: "*Infosys's June-Q performance underscores our belief that pricing will come under pressure*" in the second half of 2012.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

*Infosys unit among top 10 global service providers in China*

*IT major Infosys on Friday announced that its subsidiary Infosys China has been listed amongst the Top 10 global service providers in China, by the country's Council for International Investment Promotion. This is the second consecutive year that Infosys China has received this award, the city-headquartered company said in a statement here.
*
Rangarajan Vellamore, CEO, Infosys China said, "This recognition is a testimony of our commitment to the IT industry in China as we continue to invest and expand our footprint in the region."

He said the company was focused on delivering high quality growth to their local and global clients in China through their diversified portfolio of offerings covering their clients' transformation, innovation and operational needs.

Infosys China was incorporated in 2004 and reported revenues of $102 million in fiscal 2012.

*The company is also developing a new campus at Zizhu Science and Technology Park in Shanghai, Vellamore said adding it employed over 3,000 people.*

Infosys unit among top 10 global service providers in China - Hindustan Times

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

*Suzlon Energy faces serious debt crisis*

Asian Power

02 May 12
The world&#8217;s fifth largest maker of wind turbines needs to repay foreign currency convertible bonds of US$360 million in June and US$207 million in October.

Suzlon Energy, Ltd is battling against strong headwinds as it tries to raise up to US$500 million in overseas bonds to repay debts due this year. It needs to *repay foreign currency convertible bonds of US$360 million in June and US$207 million in October.*

Finance chief Kirti Vagadia said high-yield bonds would be raised in time to repay the debt, but did not give a timeline or or the banks the company was working with.

He said Suzlon will leverage cash flows and assets from its international business to raise fresh debt. He also squelched rumors Suzlon was intent on selling REPower, its German subsidiary, to raise cash to repay its debt.

Once an investor darling,* Suzlon has struggled since the global financial crisis of 2008. The company&#8217;s shares are 95% below their record high in November 2007.*

*Some analysts doubt the bond plan's chances of success as investor appetite for high-yield bonds from emerging markets is dwindling and business prospects in the short term for the renewable energy sector are not cause for optimism.
*
Suzlon's foreign currency bonds mature this year and are trading far above their current price, making them *unattractive for bondholders to convert into shares.*

Suzlon operates the largest wind park in the world, the 584 MW wind park in the Eastern Ghats-Tamil Nadu.

*India's Suzlon Group to sell China unit for $60 mln*
reuters
June 23

(Reuters) - Suzlon Group, which controls wind-turbine maker Suzlon Energy, said on Saturday it will sell stake in its China manufacturing unit to China Power New Energy Development Co. Ltd. for 3.4 billion rupees ($60 million).

Suzlon, the world's fifth-largest wind turbine maker by cumulative installed capacity, will sell the unit with the majority of its assets and liabilities, it said in a statement.

"This is also in line with our previously announced strategy to dispose of non-critical group assets *to reduce our long-term debt*," Suzlon Chairman Tulsi Tanti said in a statement.

"... We are realigning our strategy to the China market with an agile, asset-light business model to achieve the high growth and margins but with lower investments," he said.

Suzlon Group established its marketing operations in China in 2005, followed by a wholly-owned manufacturing facility in 2006. The company has till date installed over 900 megawatts of wind capacity in China.

*Pricing worries cloud outlook for Indian outsourcers*
reuters
Jul 13, 2012
*A squeeze on billing rates is clouding the outlook for India's IT industry, which is feeling the pain of discount demands from its key financial sector clients.*



IndoCarib said:


> *Infosys unit among top 10 global service providers in China*
> 
> *IT major Infosys on Friday announced that its subsidiary Infosys China has been listed amongst the Top 10 global service providers in China, by the country's Council for International Investment Promotion. This is the second consecutive year that Infosys China has received this award, the city-headquartered company said in a statement here.
> *
> Rangarajan Vellamore, CEO, Infosys China said, "This recognition is a testimony of our commitment to the IT industry in China as we continue to invest and expand our footprint in the region."
> 
> He said the company was focused on delivering high quality growth to their local and global clients in China through their diversified portfolio of offerings covering their clients' transformation, innovation and operational needs.
> 
> Infosys China was incorporated in 2004 and reported revenues of $102 million in fiscal 2012.
> 
> *The company is also developing a new campus at Zizhu Science and Technology Park in Shanghai, Vellamore said adding it employed over 3,000 people.*
> 
> Infosys unit among top 10 global service providers in China - Hindustan Times



*Infosys shares tumble on weak 1Q results, guidance*

msnbc

By The Associated Press

updated 7/12/2012 12:24:38 PM ET

*India's Infosys posted worse-than-expected first-quarter profit and cut its outlook for the full year, raising new concerns about a slow-down business spending and sending the technology company's shares to levels not seen in three years.
Recent news coming out of the tech industry has been mostly bad and it was the worst performing sector on the Standard & Poor's 500 index Thursday.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

*Suzlon to Build Brazil Plant as Turbine Loans Blocked*

India&#8217;s biggest wind-turbine maker, agreed to build a components factory in Brazil as the country&#8217;s state development bank suspended loans to developers buying the machines from foreign companies. 

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2012-07-06/suzlon-to-build-brazil-plant-as-turbine-loans-blocked.html

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*
Suzlon Gains as China Unit Sale, Loan Plan Ease Debt Concerns*

Suzlon Energy Ltd. (SUEL), *India&#8217;s largest wind-turbine maker, jumped in Mumbai trading after saying a bank loan and the sale of a Chinese factory will help it raise $360 million to repay bondholders and lenders.*

*Suzlon rose as much as 4.3 percent on optimism a $300 million term loan from a group of banks including SBI Capital Markets Ltd. will be agreed as early as this week. The dollar- denominated loan will have a &#8220;single-digit&#8221; interest rate, Chief Financial Officer Kirti Vagadia said today in an interview in Mumbai. *

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2012-...a-unit-sale-loan-plan-ease-debt-concerns.html


----------



## dearone4u_22

WOW 50 cent troll brigade is fully active here Copying pasting every article they can find..when there own GOV is cutting Intrest rate to stimulate to falling economy ........Pakistani logo ke saath rekhar yeh lg bhi beegad gaye hai......"Humar jo ho so ho ...India barbaad hona chaiye " attitude ab chinese bhi dekhane lage hai....Good keep on trolling 

On topic:-
Best way to see how Economy is doing is See how Banks are performing and how is the Electricity Consumption (denotes the two basic requirement for healthy business cycle

HDFC Bank Q1 net up 31% on higher other income - Moneycontrol.com
HDFC Bank Q1 net up 31% on higher other income

India's second largest private sector lender HDFC Bank's first quarter (April-June) net profit rose nearly 31% year-on-year to Rs 1,417 crore, driven by strong loan growth and increase in other income component. 

Banks to post 27% YoY growth in PAT for Q1FY13: Dolat - Moneycontrol.com

Banks to post 27% YoY growth in PAT for Q1FY13: Dolat

Dolat Capital has come with its June quarterly earning estimates for banking sector. According to the research firm, banks are likely to post 27% YoY growth in PAT for Q1FY13.

And as far as Electricity consumption goes..we already know we have a shortfall of electricity.....

Now in Contrast 

Big Construction firms in china are going Insolvent
BBC News - Chinese property firm denies insolvency allegation
hares in China's second-largest property company, Evergrande Real Estate Group, have fallen 11% after it was forced to deny accusations that it was insolvent and had paid bribes.

Evergrande, which is based in the Chinese city of Guangzhou and listed in Hong Kong, said the report by US investment firm Citron Research was "untrue".

The property group focuses on mid-range and affordable housing.

It has grown strongly in recent years.
Short-seller

Los Angeles-based Citron said in a report that Evergrande had presented "fraudulent information" and paid bribes to hide its financial woes.

Evergrande responded in a statement that it "noted an institution has issued a report on that the company has used accounting tricks and bribes to hide the fact that it is truly insolvent".

It added: "The company would like to clarify that the allegation in the report is untrue."

Shares in Evergrande ended Thursday trading at 3.97 Hong Kong dollars, after earlier been down as much as 20%.

Citron specialises in short-selling, a technique used by investors who think the price of an asset, such as shares, currencies or oil contracts, will fall.

They borrow the asset from another investor and then sell it in the relevant market.

The aim is to buy back the asset at a lower price and return it to its owner, pocketing the difference.


Chinese Banking System Nearly Bankrupt Says Professor Of Finance At The Chinese University Of Hong Kong - Business Insider
Chinese Banking System Nearly Bankrupt Says Professor Of Finance At The Chinese University Of Hong Kong

Coal stockpiles rise as economy dips - Xinhua | English.news.cn


----------



## Bhai Zakir

*Mods Plz ban chinese "shutter" for posting old news, twisted news and flame bait*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

Bhai Zakir said:


> *Mods Plz ban chinese "shutter" for posting old news, twisted news and flame bait*



Case reported! Content not relevant to Topic!


----------



## Bhai Zakir

shuttler said:


> *Infosys hit by slew of downgrades*
> 
> Mon Apr 16, 2012 9:45am IST
> 
> reuters
> 
> 
> 
> Reuters Market Eye - Infosys lost 0.3 percent to 2,394.50 rupees, extending losses from a 13 percent plunge on Friday after a slew of analysts downgraded the stock following *its lower-than-expected revenue growth outlook* on Friday.
> 
> *CLSA* downgraded India's No.2 software services exporter to 'Underperform' from 'Outperform,' with a 12-month target price of 2,630 rupees.
> 
> Meanwhile, *Deutsche Bank* cut the stock to 'Hold' from 'Buy', with a revised target price of 2,400 rupees, while Macquarie also downgraded the stock to "Neutral", but with a target price of 2,450 rupees.
> 
> "Mishaps on the HR front, a protracted re-organisation and continued operational slip-ups, all in the past 18 months has invariably raised the bogey of *Infosys is losing its magical operational excellence*," said CLSA in its report.
> 
> Deutsche Bank said Infosys' rivals Tata Consultancy Services (TCS.NS) and Wipro (WIPR.NS) were "best positioned to deliver value" given clients in the sector are facing budget constraints on their spending.



*Now, slap of facts and reality*

*You are posting the news of April saying that Infosys faces downgrades and will not meet its target.

But the reality is: *



> *Infosys matched expectations with a 33 per cent rise in its fiscal first-quarter profithttp://articles.economictimes.indiatimes.com/2012-07-12/news/32648589_1_wage-hike-wage-freeze-infosys-ceo
> 
> Infosys Q1 net profit up 33% at Rs 2,289 crore
> 
> *



*
If a company earns 33% more profit then last year what more you want?????

Get some basic info before posting BS.*


----------



## shuttler

Bhai Zakir said:


> *Now, slap of facts and reality*
> 
> *You are posting the news of April saying that Infosys faces downgrades and will not meet its target.
> 
> But the reality is: *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> If a company earns 33% more profit then last year what more you want?????
> 
> Get some basic info before posting BS.*



do you have the ability to follow through and read the other parts of the woes of indian IT and outsourcing industry as a whole and check them against the april reuters article!?


----------



## IndoCarib

shuttler said:


> do you have the ability to follow through and read the remaining part of the woes of indian IT and outsourcing industry as a whole and check them against the april reuters article!?



You should read on ;
*
Outsourcing theme for the Indian economy is durable in the long term: Robert Parker*

*ET Now:* Firstly the biggest IT giant in India, Infosys came out with a very disappointing set of numbers. Does it raise doubts about the Indian outsourcing story that has had a great potential in the past or you think that in this competitive environment, TCS or HCL Technologies may take over & hence it is a shift in leadership in the sector that can change the view on the sector overall?

*Robert Parker:* *The outsourcing theme for the Indian economy is certainly is durable in the long term. One of the major clients for the outsourcing industry is the European and American financial sector. Given the downturn of activity amongst the investment banks, brokerage firms, inevitably the flow of business from the financial sector to outsourcing companies such as Infosys will be affected.

So in the short term inevitably, outsourcing is still a valid concept but volumes and profitability will be down. One positive which obviously improves the economics of outsourcing has been the reversal in the Indian rupee which improves the economics of outsourcing. *

Outsourcing theme for the Indian economy is durable in the long term: Robert Parker - The Economic Times


----------



## Bhai Zakir

*India can grow by 8-9 pc with reforms: Singapore PM*

Published: Friday, July 13, 2012, 0:00 [IST]


New Delhi, Jul 12: *India has the potential to grow at 8-9 per cent over the next 5-10 years* by focusing on its intrinsic strengths and taking the Opposition on board to push economic reforms, said Singapore Prime Minister Lee Hsien Loong here on Thursday. *"India would be able to grow not just at seven per cent, but 8-9 per cent for another 5-10 years easily, because the potential is there, human capabilities are there,"* Lee said at a symposium.

Hailing India's efforts since economic liberalisation in 1991, he said the country needed to capitalise on its large human capital and build on the success in the information technology sector. India would have to improve investment climate to attract foreign investments, Lee said, indirectly referring to the implementation the General Anti-Avoidance Tax Rules (GAAR), which was in the midst of controversy recently. Global industry associations and investors expressed apprehensions over India's business environment following the announcement of GAAR.

The introduction of retrospective tax as in the case of Vodafone also added to the uncertainty among overseas investors. "Companies will look at the consequences of the changing rules. If a company has already invested in India, it abides by rule. The companies which have not yet invested in India, they will have to make their assessments. They will look, assess and make calculation that these are the new rules, what does it mean for me after I invest," Lee said. Every Finance Minister, he added, should look at the implications of changing rules. Referring to the challenges before India, he said, "it's a very diverse country and you need to find some way to make everybody feel that."

Loong wants India's active engagement with Asean

Loong also pitched for India's active participation in the Association of Southeast Asian Nation's (Asean) new Regional Comprehensive Economic Partnership (RCEP) to lend stability in the region. Effusive about India's rise in the past 20 years as an emerging economy, Lee said he discussed the issue of RCEP during his meetings with his Indian counterpart Manmohan Singh and other ministers and urged them to take a positive decision with regard to this.

"We want India to be partners in RCEP. I have been discussing this in my meetings so that India can be actively engaged in the region. India's participation will enhance stability and add influence," he said.

 "We welcome you to participate in the Asean forum so that it will help keep ASEAN relevant," he added.

Asean's new RCEP will enhance India's access to its market of 600 million. He said Asean needs to be strengthened and all member countries and Asian nations like India, China and Japan should help in this process.

India can grow by 8-9 pc with reforms: Singapore PM

*India's May industrial production rises 2.4 per cent, beating expectations*

India's May IIP rises 2.4 per cent, beating expectations

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jamesbaldwin

BBC News - Tata Consultancy Services profit grows

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## eachus

dearone4u_22 said:


> Chinese Banking System Nearly Bankrupt Says Professor Of Finance At The Chinese University Of Hong Kong - Business Insider
> Chinese Banking System Nearly Bankrupt Says Professor Of Finance At The Chinese University Of Hong Kong
> 
> Coal stockpiles rise as economy dips - Xinhua | English.news.cn




Bankrupt has a definition. it it not by a big mouth.
according the Wall Street who votes by gold and cash they values Chinese banks the most. here is a link 
http://www.brandfinance.com/images/upload/best_global_banking_brands_2012_dp.pdf

you can google search these?
1) which top 5 banks values the most by market caps, on the Earth? 
2) which top 5 banks growths fast by annual rates and revenues.
3) which top 5 banks are most profitable in last 3 years,,,and last year. 
4) which top 5 backs has most revenue in last 3 years and ,,,,, and last year.
5) which top 5 large banks did not get government bailout and stood safely in last 5 years. 

can meet those of those 5 conditions, they are certainly best performance banks on earth. and by your surprise, they are all Chinese banks. 

by the way, check the links there, any of top 3 banks in China are more or less equals to all top 5 Indian banks in total by market cap, the 2 most valuable of Chinese banks each values more than top 10 of Indians. 

again, what is definition of Bankrupt? did you mean the World's best? you must live in a Bankruptcy World.

on the world's top 100 banks, I found only one Indian bank, 12 Chinese banks. 
you may double check if I miss count any.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cloud_9



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

cloud_9 said:


>



Kunshan&#65292;a county-level city in China's Jiangsu province&#65292;had a GDP of 39 billion US dollars in 2011&#12290;

Don't know what there is to shout about these Indian megacities&#65292;which are not model to follow but a national shame judging by the tiny GDP each produces&#12290;

Got it wrong&#12290;Kunshan 2011 GDP 253 billion yuan = 40 billion US dollars&#12290;

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kurup

cirr said:


> Kunshan&#65292;a county-level city in China's Jiangsu province&#65292;had a GDP of 39 billion US dollars in 2011&#12290;
> 
> Don't know what there is to shout about these Indian megacities&#65292;which are not model to follow but a national shame judging by the tiny GDP each produces&#12290;
> 
> Got it wrong&#12290;Kunshan 2011 GDP 253 billion yuan = 40 billion US dollars&#12290;



Nobody cares .......

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## laman12345

cirr said:


> Kunshan&#65292;a county-level city in China's Jiangsu province&#65292;had a GDP of 39 billion US dollars in 2011&#12290;
> 
> Don't know what there is to shout about these Indian megacities&#65292;which are not model to follow but a national shame judging by the tiny GDP each produces&#12290;
> 
> Got it wrong&#12290;Kunshan 2011 GDP 253 billion yuan = 40 billion US dollars&#12290;



You tell the truth. But so sad for big mouth Indians


----------



## cloud_9

*Religare unveils Mantra Airline to connect smaller cities*


> MUMBAI, JULY 16:
> *Mantra Regional Airline, under the aegis of Religare Voyages Ltd, is scheduled for take-off on July 23, with everyday flights connecting the northern sector of India, starting with Amritsar and Chandigarh.*
> 
> *Mantra has two exclusive 17-seater Beechcraft 1900D aircrafts for a comfortable travel experience*. Moreover Mantra has a personalised touch and therefore every seat on aircraft is a window-cum-aisle seat.
> 
> India, a country with 28 diverse states, hundreds of cities and more than a billion people, has limited airlines serving smaller cities. Mantra aims to put those untapped cities on a map, boost air travel and connectivity by Inter connecting cities out of the radar of most airlines. *With further expansion on the cards the plan foresees Jammu and Dharamshala entering its fold shortly. *
> 
> Mantra is part of a larger strategy of Religare Voyages, which started 5 years ago with the launch of air charter services. The vision quickly diversified into Travel Management, Training Academy and Aviation Engineering. *The company has fleet of 12 aircrafts spanning across the board ranging from the 5-seater turboprops to 17 seater corporate luxury jets.*
> 
> Mr. Sanjay Godhwani, Group CEO and MD, quotes "better service and connectivity is our primary objective. Every possible detail has been taken into consideration to ensure that our passengers have a wonderful experience with safe and comfortable flight".


----------



## IndoCarib

*India June inflation falls to 7.25%, beats expectations*

*India&#8217;s headline inflation in June fell to 7.25 per cent, lower than projections, but still above the comfort level of the Reserve Bank.* The RBI, which uses the Wholesale Price Index (WPI)-based inflation number in its policymaking, is scheduled to hold its mid-quarterly policy review at the end of the month, but the high inflation number means it will likely keep its interest rates unchanged.

India June inflation falls to 7.25%, beats expectations

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*India: Car exports winning in South Africa, Indonesia*
*
Made in India, Toyota Etios, Ford Figo and Maruti Ertiga are gaining ground fast in export markets*

India's manufacturing sector has limped along for most of the post-liberalization boom -- at least compared with China's. *But in automobile and auto parts manufacturing, India may be ready to come into its own as an export economy.*

As a case in point, three cars made exclusively in India are gaining ground rapidly in export markets, according to the Hindustan Times. 

India: Car exports winning in South Africa, Indonesia | GlobalPost


----------



## laman12345

*Cheater Indians Fake inflation data 
revised to 7.5 percent from 7.23 percent in May *

"Even though inflation number has come below the consensus expectation, sizeable revisions in the past numbers have reduced the credibility of provisional data.

"With food inflation at 10.81 percent, and core inflation at 4.85 percent, nothing has changed materially on the inflation front. 

RUPA REGE NITSURE, CHIEF ECONOMIST, BANK OF BARODA, MUMBAI

Expert views on June inflation data | Reuters


----------



## IndoUS

Did you even read the news the 7.5% data is from May.


----------



## laman12345

IndoUS said:


> Did you even read the news the 7.5% data is from May.



do u know what am I talking about?

Cheater Indians said 7.23% inflation in May last month. Now revised to 7.5% from 7.23% inflation in May. what a cheater gov with fake data all the time. revised up secretly almost all the time.

Maybe revised to 8% from 7.25% inflation in June again next month

*
RUPA REGE NITSURE, CHIEF ECONOMIST, BANK OF BARODA, MUMBAI said:*

* " India Sizeable revisions in the past numbers have reduced the credibility of provisional data."
*


----------



## gamma

laman12345 said:


> do u know what am I talking about?
> 
> Cheater Indians said 7.23% inflation in May last month. Now revised to 7.5% from 7.23% inflation inMay. what a cheater gov with fake data all the time. revised up secretly almost all the time.
> 
> Maybe revised to 8% from 7.25% inflation in June again next month
> 
> *
> RUPA REGE NITSURE, CHIEF ECONOMIST, BANK OF BARODA, MUMBAI said:*
> 
> *Sizeable revisions in the past numbers have reduced the credibility of provisional data.
> *



Estimated, revised figures respectively.


----------



## laman12345

gamma said:


> Estimated, revised figures respectively.



what a cheater India gov with fake data all the time. Inflation revised up secretly next month almost all the time. Sizeable revisions in the past numbers have reduced the credibility of provisional data.


----------



## IndoUS

laman12345 said:


> do u know what am I talking about?
> 
> Cheater Indians said 7.23% inflation in May last month. Now revised to 7.5% from 7.23% inflation in May. what a cheater gov with fake data all the time. revised up secretly almost all the time.
> 
> Maybe revised to 8% from 7.25% inflation in June again next month
> 
> *
> RUPA REGE NITSURE, CHIEF ECONOMIST, BANK OF BARODA, MUMBAI said:*
> 
> * " India Sizeable revisions in the past numbers have reduced the credibility of provisional data."
> *



Wait, where does it say that that 7.5 was revised from 7.23 inflation for may?


----------



## black_jack

Rupee gains 20 paise to end at 55.11 vs USD 

The rupee today strengthened by 20 paise to close at 55.11 against dollar on fresh selling of US currency by exporters amid speculation that Fed Chairman Ben Bernanke will hint at monetary easing measures in a Congressional appearance later today.

Forex dealers said quantitative easing (QE), which increases money supply on account of the US government buying assets, tends to put pressure on the currency.

As a result, exporters and some banks in India sold dollars on hopes of further dollar fall overseas, helping the rupee recover, traders said. 

At the Interbank Foreign Exchange (Forex) market, the rupee opened sharply higher at 54.89 a dollar from its previous close of 55.31.

It immediately touched a high of 54.80 on early rise in local equities amid heavy dollar selling by exporters. Foreign Institutional Investors (FIIs) continued their buying with stocks worth Rs 475 crore today.

However, the sentiment in favour of rupee was hit in line with stocks that weakened and the currency touched a low of 55.22. It finally concluded at 55.11, a rise of 20 paise of 0.36 per cent over yesterday.

"Dealers are looking ahead for the Fed Chairman Bernanke testimony to the US Congress...We expect the rupee may witness a gap up opening tomorrow in absence of fresh QE from Fed," said Alpari Financial Services (India) CEO Pramit Brahmbhatt.

Reflecting the optimism, the dollar index -- an indicator of a basket of six major currencies -- was down by nearly 0.1 per cent. The dollar weakened for a third day against euro.

However, some experts feel the chances of further quantitiave easing by Fed are bleak even though a spate of economic data strengthens its case now.

Meanhwile, the Indian stock market benchmark Sensex, which was up by over 130 points in the morning, fell back and closed nearly flat. (MORE) 

Rupee gains 20 paise to end at 55.11 vs USD | Business Standard


----------



## IndoCarib

*Japanese investments to rise despite India's recent slowdown*

By TAKASHI KITAZUME
Staff writer

Japan's business ties with India look set to expand further as the pace of investments by Japanese firms continues to accelerate, despite a recent slowdown of the Indian economy and the country's twin deficits, experts and people involved in bilateral relations said at recent events in Tokyo.

But the pace of increase in Japanese investments is noteworthy, with the number of plants and offices of Japanese firms in India having increased up to fourfold over the past five years and continuing to pick up speed, he said. While 70-80 percent of the investments used to go to the auto and auto parts sectors, new investments are now being made in much more diversified areas including pharmaceuticals, securities and food, he added.

Japanese investments to rise despite India's recent slowdown | The Japan Times Online

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mr.Wick

Just found this:

Total FDI inflow in India:

http://dipp.nic.in/English/Publications/FDI_Statistics/2012/india_FDI_April2012.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kawaraj

IndoCarib said:


> *Japanese investments to rise despite India's recent slowdown*
> 
> By TAKASHI KITAZUME
> Staff writer
> 
> Japan's business ties with India look set to expand further as the pace of investments by Japanese firms continues to accelerate, despite a recent slowdown of the Indian economy and the country's twin deficits, experts and people involved in bilateral relations said at recent events in Tokyo.
> 
> But the pace of increase in Japanese investments is noteworthy, with the number of plants and offices of Japanese firms in India having increased up to fourfold over the past five years and continuing to pick up speed, he said. While 70-80 percent of the investments used to go to the auto and auto parts sectors, new investments are now being made in much more diversified areas including pharmaceuticals, securities and food, he added.
> 
> Japanese investments to rise despite India's recent slowdown | The Japan Times Online



this is assuming, 


> Yamada said at a symposium organized by the Keizai Koho Center on June 5. He added that this is all the more reason that reform of India's structural problems is needed, including cuts to the heavy fiscal burden of various subsidies as well as liberalization of the retail and financial service sectors.


----------



## black_jack

Sensex up 80 points

The Sensex today gained almost 80 points on the back of buying by funds as well as retail investors in metal, capital goods and auto shares amid a higher opening in the European markets.

The BSE benchmark index, which had gained a mere 2 points in yesterday&#8217;s trade, moved up further by 79.71 points, or 0.47 per cent, to close at 17,185.01.

The 30-share Sensex traded between 17,205.26 and 17,038.59 on alternate bouts of buying. 21 scrips including Bajaj Auto, Tata Power and Jindal Steel ended higher while Tata Motors, Dr Reddy&#8217;s and NTPC led the nine Sensex losers. Private banks including ICICI bank and HDFC Bank also rose.

On similar lines, the 50-share National Stock Exchange index Nifty rose by 23.45 points or 0.45 per cent to 5,216.30.

Besides a higher opening on the European markets after the much-awaited testimony from US Federal Reserve Chairman Ben Bernanke, hopes that the Indian government will accelerate economic reforms after the Presidential elections also buoyed the trading sentiment, brokers said.

However, deficient rains in the country so far have forced market participants to adopt a cautious approach, they added.

After easing of wholesale inflation, data today showed retail inflation barely declined to 10.02 per cent in June.

&#8220;...movements clearly indicate indecision in the market due to upcoming events like the Presidential poll tomorrow, RBI policy on July 31 as well as corporate earnings,&#8221; said Nidhi Saraswat, Senior Research Analyst, Bonanza Portfolio.

Keywords: share markets, stock markets, sensex

The Hindu : Business / Markets : Sensex up 80 points

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## eachus

cirr said:


> Kunshan&#65292;a county-level city in China's Jiangsu province&#65292;had a GDP of 39 billion US dollars in 2011&#12290;
> 
> Don't know what there is to shout about these Indian megacities&#65292;which are not model to follow but a national shame judging by the tiny GDP each produces&#12290;
> 
> Got it wrong&#12290;Kunshan 2011 GDP 253 billion yuan = 40 billion US dollars&#12290;



look at the picture. it shows all major cities in India grows 250% - 400%. that is about 10% a year in USD. 

Jiangsu and other 3 provinces had GDP topped 4.5 trillion RMB. that was $700s-$800s billions each in 2011. Indian had around 5% GDP growth average in USD($), not in Rupee for the last 10 years. those were achieved when Chinese economic and US were in good shape. in the next 10 years, US and China will slow down, energy, metal and other resources are more expensive than previous 10 years. what make Indian growth jump from 5% to 10% when global economic environment gets worse? 


can India grows 2X speed in the next 10 years vs previous average? base on everyone else gets worse and India gets better?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## eachus

Swet said:


> Just found this:
> 
> Total FDI inflow in India:
> 
> http://dipp.nic.in/English/Publications/FDI_Statistics/2012/india_FDI_April2012.pdf




does anyone out there know what is MAURITIUS? it dominates the India FDI almost 40% consistently. what do they invested in India? I dont really think that FDI is a meaningful index.


----------



## kawaraj

eachus said:


> does anyone out there know what is MAURITIUS? it dominates the India FDI almost 40% consistently. what do they invested in India? I dont really think that FDI is a meaningful index.



that's an island nation in Indian ocean. some Indians like to register firm in there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## black_jack

Sensex ends 94 points higher

Indian benchmark indices, the Sensex and the Nifty, gained over 0.5 per cent at the end of the session on Thursday on firm global cues.

The 30-share BSE index Sensex was up 94.01 points (0.55 per cent) at 17,279.02 and the 50-share NSE index Nifty was up 26.4 points (0.51 per cent) at 5,242.70.

Except Auto and FMCG, all other BSE sectoral indices ended in the green. IT, Consumer Durables, Oil & Gas and Power stocks led the Sensex uptrend with each up by more than 0.8 per cent. Only FMCG and Auto stocks were down by over 0.02 per cent.

Among the Sensex stocks, the top five gainers were Infosys (up 3.08 per cent), Sterlite (2.42 per cent), Tata Power (2.34 per cent), BHEL (2.18 per cent) and Bajaj Auto (1.76 per cent).

Stocks which saw a decline include Maruti (down 8.74 per cent), Bharti Airtel (2.34 per cent), Hero MotoCorp (1.37 per cent), SBI (1.29 per cent) and Dr. Reddy's (0.98 per cent)

Dealers said that an increase in diesel prices was inevitable and they saw it coming just after the results of the presidential elections are announced . The quantum however, would decide on the market direction, they said.

Asian markets gained as there was expectation that central banks all around the world would cut rates and boost economic growth.

European stocks continued their uptrend as companies reported earnings that beat analysts' forecasts.

Analysts attribute the rise in the markets to positive Asian stock openings. &#8220;Asian stocks rose, with the benchmark index headed towards its biggest gain in almost three weeks, after US housing starts jumped to the highest level in four years. US stocks rose for a second day after companies from Intel Corp to Honeywell International Inc. reported profit that beat estimates and housing starts increased to the fastest rate in almost four years,&#8221; said a report from SMC Global Securities. 

Business Line : Markets / Stock Markets : Sensex ends 94 points higher

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cloud_9

eachus said:


> look at the picture. it shows all major cities in India grows 250% - 400%. that is about 10% a year in USD.
> 
> Jiangsu and other 3 provinces had GDP topped 4.5 trillion RMB. that was $700s-$800s billions each in 2011.


Why are you comparing Cities with Provinces 


*Pratt & Whitney Opens full-time research office at Indian Institute of Science (IISc), Bangalore*


> NEW DELHI: *Pratt & Whitney, a United Technologies company, opened an office at the Indian Institute of Science to increase its long-term commitment to conduct advanced research in gas turbine jet engine technology in India.* The office will support a full-time endowed professorship in gas turbine engineering at the institute and visiting Pratt & Whitney employees and executives who conduct research at the institute. The company recently increased its funding commitment to the professorship to make the chair self-sustaining and will announce a full-time professor in the near future. *The company works with the IISc on advanced research initiatives that support the design and development of more efficient and environmentally friendly gas turbine engines. The work is focused on advanced research in propulsion system technology.*
> 
> "IISc has outstanding technical capabilities that complement our research needs. This is an excellent opportunity for Pratt & Whitney to partner with the institute to develop advanced technologies for future generations of our environmentally friendly propulsion systems," said Al Brockett, VP, Pratt & Whitney Engineering-Module Centers.* "Our research at the institute further strengthens the relationships between Pratt & Whitney, United Technologies, the Indian educational system and the Indian government." He added. *
> 
> The research will help Pratt & Whitney develop advanced technologies for future generations of its new PurePower geared Turbofan engine, which sets a new standard of performance for aircraft engines with double-digit reductions in fuel consumption, emissions, engine noise, and operating costs for airline customers. *Pratt & Whitney recently signed agreements with two airlines in India - IndiGoand GoAir - to provide PurePower engines for their Airbus A320neo family aircraft. It is is supplying F117 engines to the IAF to power Boeing C-17 Globemaster III airlifters purchased by India. *
> 
> "By opening a full-time office at the institute and increasing its long-term commitment to the Indian Institute of Science, Pratt & Whitney will have a visible presence here to attract talent to the gas turbine engine field. We expect to be in a position to train and recommend future engineers to key Indian R&D organizations, national laboratories and business partners, including Infotech," said Prof BN Raghunandan, former Chairman of the department of aerospace engineering, IISc.



*Tata Power synchronises second unit of Mundra UMPP in Gujarat*


> MUMBAI: Private utilit*y Tata Power today said the second unit of 800 MW of its 4,000 MW ultra mega power project (UMPP) at Mundra in Gujarat, has been synchronised.*
> 
> *With this, the total power generation capacity of Tata Power now stands at 6,099 MW, the company said in a statement. *
> 
> Tata Power's wholly-owned subsidiary Coastal Gujarat Power Ltd, which is implementing the project, had commissioned the first unit of 800 MW of the Mundra UMPP in March.
> 
> With the synchronisation of Unit 2, the thermal power generation capacity of *Tata Power stands at 5,247 MW while the generation through clean sources such as hydro, wind and solar stand at 852 MW.*



*Tripura to become energy hub in NE*


> To make the first phase of the OTPC project operational, the *ONGC has commissioned 53 KM long 20 " diameter ADB GCS-Palatana trunk pipeline ending a long suspense. The line was inaugurated by K Satyanarayana, ED-Asset Manager, ONGC at Agartala Gas Gathering Station (GGS) near Gabardi.* This shows ONGC commitment as "Parteners in progress of Tripura" and once again proved by successfully starting the charging of line. Speaking on the occasion, the Asset Manager thanked each and every individual for making the vision of our great visionary Late Subhir Raha, the former CMD of the oil giant viable. He further said that with the charging of 53 km 20" diameter trunk pipeline, the one of the most important step for this mammoth task of gas supply to OTPC has been achieved. He added that with this ONGC has made its entry into a new era of gas to wire business. He also shared with the gathering how this idea of gas to wire business cropped up from visionary people like Subir Raha. He thanked the state authorities, state administration and people of Tripura who whole heartedly came forward and supported this project. He also informed that when both the turbines will be operational Tripura will become the energy hub in the North Eastern states. This endorses ONGC's commitment in the economic growth of NE region and State of Tripura in particular. He shared with the gathering that *ONGC-Tripura Power Corporation (OTPC) is a 726.6-MW gas-based power project at Palatana in Gomati district will cater the power supply need of the power deficit areas of North Eastern states of the country. This is one of the most prestigious ventures in the entire North East region with an investment to the tune of Rs.9000 Crores which is the highest ever in the North Eastern states.* The project, upon implementation shall make the state power surplus and earn revenue by power wheeling to other states. This project opens up the vista for the growth of the State of Tripura with ONGC being the major partner.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## eachus

cloud_9 said:


> look at the picture. it shows all major cities in India grows 250% - 400%. that is about 10% a year in USD.
> 
> Jiangsu and other 3 provinces had GDP topped 4.5 trillion RMB. that was $700s-$800s billions each in 2011.
> Original Post By eachus
> 
> Why are you comparing Cities with Provinces



I agreed with cirr, those county-level cities lines up with those mapped Indian cities pretty well. 

Jiangsu and other 3 provinces has GDP can compare with many countries. for instance, GuangDong(also called Canton) province exclude HongKong had GDP $840s billions, is roughly 50% of Indian GDP last year. Canton grows at 11% a year by RMB, or 15% by USD. Jiangsu and ShangDong are with even faster growth. They will be about the same size in GDP match Indian within 10 years.


----------



## IndoCarib

*Indian firms set up shop in China*


Mumbai, India (CNN)  *After years of growing at a breakneck speed of around 9%, the Indian economy is running out of steam and the manufacturing sector is suffering.
*
*External problems like the crisis in Europe, plus domestic troubles like inflation, are hurting manufacturers, forcing some to shut up shop, scale back - or in some cases, start manufacturing in China.
*
Ashish Saraf is CFO of Technocraft Industries. His factory outside Mumbai makes yarn, cotton, clothes and engineering equipment. Almost everything is exported so Saraf keeps a close eye on exchange rates, watching as the rupee slid about 25% versus the dollar over the past year.

Usually, when the rupee weakens, Indian exports become cheaper, so buyers overseas order more. But thats not the case for Saraf because, he explains, the European crisis has completely wiped out demand for his goods.

Last year was one of the worst years we've ever had in the 15 years of existence in this industry, especially in the spinning sector, where every hour of production counts, Saraf told CNNs Mallika Kapur. We had to actually cut down complete shifts for a whole month to cope with the slow demand. We could not sell what we were producing.

Faced with similar problems, manufacturing companies across India are shutting down or scaling back.

Narendra Thakkar is finding it hard to staff his garment manufacturing unit. He says laborers want higher wages, because they're paying more for everything from food to fuel. And if they don't get that higher wage, they're going back to their villages where the cost of living is cheaper.

Inflation is also driving up the cost of raw materials at a time when demand is slow.

At full capacity, Thakkars 50 tailors operating 50 machines could produce 500 pieces a day. Now, with just 21 tailors, they produce half that. Manufacturing activity - considered the main engine for growth in India - contracted in the first quarter of this year against a 7% rise last year.

It's because investments have stopped, said Satish Jamdar, of the Confederation of Indian Industry. Investments in long-term projects have stopped. Investments have been a little slow. We need to fuel this, give some impetus to infrastructure.

I have seen all great nations that came up and started growing; in the beginning, initial development came from spending on infrastructure. Then manufacturing kicks in, services kick in. That's what we require.
*
The slowdown in manufacturing is affecting overall growth and India's economy is currently growing at its slowest in almost a decade. Disillusioned with the state of the economy, Saraf set up a manufacturing facility in China, where he makes engineering equipment.*

*In China, the benefit primarily was the raw material cost, he said. The overall cost of production in China is much lower. Even now, the cost differential between here and China is around 10 to 15%. And then you have the labor cost difference. Once you add in all the productivity etc. the labor cost in China is definitely lower.*

He says it was surprisingly easy to set up his factory there.

*In India you have a lot of hidden costs, he explained. In China they welcome foreign investment, they welcome industries to be set up there. So setting up was relatively easy and quite fast so you also save on the time. The faster you start up the faster is your recovery on investment.*

But what's good for the bottom line of Indian entrepreneurs isn't necessarily beneficial for India, according to Jamdar.

What worries me is the flight of capital or investment or even thinking, which for a nation of huge potential, I find it strange to be in this situation, Jamdar said.

All of us have to, as people who are involved and responsible, get down to the business of building it back because it is possible.

Indian firms set up shop in China  Business 360 - CNN.com Blogs

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## luckych

*Infosys sets up dedicated facility for Apple work*

There will be a lot more of India in Apple products soon. The $108-billion maker of iPhones and iPads is scaling up sharply the work it outsources to Infosys Technologies. 

The Bangalore-based IT giant has rented a 1.40-lakh-sqft office space near its headquarters in Electronics City to house employees who would work exclusively for Apple. Sources in the real estate industry who did not want to be named said the building would have the capacity to house 1,400 people. The centre will be operational by the end of the year. 

It was previously reported that Apple CIO Neil O'Connor had met the Infosys top brass in Bangalore in January, leading to speculation that Apple was looking at outsourcing more to Indian companies. 

When contacted, Infosys said in an emailed response: "We are unable to participate in your story." 

Apple, the maker of products like the iPod and iPad, outsources application development and maintenance work to the extent of Rs 490 crore to Indian IT services providers. It is said to account for $50 million (Rs 275 crore) of Infosys' annual revenue of $7 billion. 

Assuming that the new space that Infosys is taking for Apple will house a new set of employees, it would mean that Apple would be giving an additional business of at least $65 million (Rs 357 crore) every year to Infosys, considering that each Infosys employee accounts for an average annual revenue of $47,000. Infosys has about 1.5 lakh employees. 

Former employees of Infosys who had worked on the Apple account said the current work is being executed by employees across Bangalore, Mangalore, Bhubaneswar and Thiruvananthapuram. The ultra-secretive Apple does not disclose the nature of work it does with third parties. But the former Infosys employees said Infosys played a role in developing applications for iCloud  a service that allows users to access music, calendar, documents and email via the cloud and which automatically syncs with your Mac, iPad and iPhone. 

*Infosys has also worked on developing applications for Apple Retail Store 2.0 launched last year, where iPad displays took the place of paper placards in Apple stores. The iPad offered an interactive way to explore the features and prices of the products being advertised, and it even had a call button to summon an Apple representative to the product for assistance*. 

Infosys has also helped in the design of frameworks for the iOS, the operating platform for Apple devices that provides interfaces needed to write software for the platform. Many Infosys employees are trained on Cocoa, Apple's native objective-oriented application programming interface. 


Apple, with revenues of $108 billion in 2011, is the largest publicly traded company in the world by market capitalization, thanks to the phenomenal success of the iPhone and iPad. The market cap briefly touched $600 billion in April this year and currently is around $571 billion. 

In 2006, the company had moved to establish a 3,000-people strong technical support centre in Bangalore. But it withdrew within months following a massive backlash from Apple fans around the world who felt India would not be able to deliver the quality of support they expected. However, it looks like the quality of Indian IT outsourcing work has been too good to resist. 

*HIGH-PROFILE CLIENT *

*Infy has rented 1.4 lakh sqft office space to house 1,400 
Apple dedicated employees 
May mean an additional revenue of at least $65 million every year for Infy 
Infosys already receives $50 mn in annual revenue from Apple 
Infy has worked on applications for Apple's iCloud and Retail Store 2.0*


Infosys sets up dedicated facility for Apple work - Page2 - The Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kkacer

*IMF: India&#8217;s fiscal deficit will be worse than Greece&#8217;s this year*






The chart speaks for itself; the International Monetary Fund (IMF) certainly believes that India&#8217;s overall fiscal deficit will be much higher than that of Greece, Portugal, Spain or Ireland this year.

India&#8217;s fiscal deficit, at 8.9% of GDP, will be the second highest among the major advanced and emerging markets, behind Japan&#8217;s. In 2013, IMF expects Japan&#8217;s fiscal balance to improve, while it doesn&#8217;t believe there will be much progress in India. The upshot: India will be No. 1 among all major world economies on this benchmark.

the update points out that despite the high deficit, India&#8217;s debt-to-GDP ratio, at an estimated 68% of GDP this year, is lower than Greece&#8217;s 162.6%, or Japan&#8217;s 234.5%. But one reason for this is *India&#8217;s high inflation, which bloats its nominal GDP.*

Will India

*VERY BAD NEWS*


----------



## eachus

my friend just sent me this, nice view

"Taj Mahal, India" - (©)AIRPANO.COM - Project by Oleg Gaponyuk


----------



## eachus

kkacer said:


> *IMF: India&#8217;s fiscal deficit will be worse than Greece&#8217;s this year*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> India&#8217;s fiscal deficit, at 8.9% of GDP, the update points out that despite the high deficit, India&#8217;s debt-to-GDP ratio, at an estimated 68% of GDP this year, is lower than Greece&#8217;s 162.6%, or Japan&#8217;s 234.5%. But one reason for this is *India&#8217;s high inflation, which bloats its nominal GDP.*
> 
> *VERY BAD NEWS*




India has fiscal government deficit at 8.9% of GDP and plus another 5% trade deficit is normalized. high inflation is always a good method for eliminate the debts for nothing. but high inflation and low growth will kill. Infrastructure investment is long term investment with very thin profit return. who ever invests in infrastructure in high inflation economic is not a wise option. think you borrow 100M invest in a bridge, it take you 5-8 years to complete. interest rate is 18%, then the cost of bridge is 

5 years: 100M * (1.18 ^ 5) = 229 M 
8 years: 100M * (1.18 ^ 8) = 376 M 

and every year, you need to pay 18% interest for 376M not 100M. how much you need to collect the fees from drivers? that is why you see poor investment in India. the government is smart to erase the debts, investors are not stupid to lose on infrastructure neither. all reliable governments in strong nations do their best to keep inflation low. India must keep their Rupee inflation high.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zeeshan360

eachus said:


> does anyone out there know what is MAURITIUS? it dominates the India FDI almost 40% consistently. what do they invested in India? I dont really think that FDI is a meaningful index.


 
Indians invest all their black money to Mauritius
Open fake firms there and route the black money back to India converting it into White money 

That's why FDI from Mauritius is even more than US ..


----------



## eachus

then you should say welcome back home. capital return is better than float out and never come back.


----------



## Koovie

Opposition to block FDI in multi-brand retail 


Writes to Manmohan not to proceed with the move without a &#8216;wide-ranging consensus&#8217;

Ahead of Parliament&#8217;s monsoon session, a united Opposition seems all set to jeopardise Prime Minister Manmohan Singh&#8217;s controversial plan to push foreign direct investment (FDI) in multi-brand retail. 

While the Left and the Samajwadi Party have written to Dr. Singh to build a &#8220;wide-ranging consensus&#8221; before proceeding on the issue, key constituents of the National Democratic Alliance (NDA), including the Bharatiya Janata Party (BJP) and the Janata Dal (United), are also in touch with the Left and other Opposition parties to formulate a joint strategy against the move. 

&#8220;We urge the government not to open up the retail trade to FDI any further. Political parties across the spectrum are opposed to this move. In the absence of a wide-ranging consensus, we request you not to proceed with this decision,&#8221; says the letter to the Prime Minister signed by Samajwadi Party president Mulayam Singh Yadav, and general secretaries of CPI (M), CPI, AIFB, RSP and JD(S) &#8212; Prakash Karat, S. Sudhakar Reddy, Debabrata Biswas, Abani Roy, and Danish Ali.

The letter further says: &#8220;The Indian retail sector is the second largest employer in the country after agriculture. It employs over 4 crore persons. Most of these are small unorganised or self-employed retailers. Entry of MNC supermarket and hypermarket chains would cause severe displacement of these small and unorganised shopkeepers and traders&#8230;In a situation when employment growth has slowed down according to the National Sample Survey data of 2009-10, the entry of foreign supermarkets would further aggravate the employment situation.&#8221;

Stating that any move to allow FDI in multi-brand retail would be &#8220;strongly resisted,&#8221; Mr. Karat told The Hindu that last time when the proposal came the government had promised that the Opposition would be consulted and consensus reached before going ahead on the issue. 

&#8220;Several State governments and most political parties were opposing it&#8230;they share the view that the government should not proceed before it takes Opposition parties into confidence,&#8221; he said.

Mr. Karat said they were in touch with the NDA parties which also oppose this move. &#8220;We have talked to JD (U) leader Sharad Yadav whose party is against it. We are also in touch with several other parties who are with us. How the Opposition would fight against it would become clear only before Parliament session&#8230;we will strongly resist this,&#8221; he asserted. 

Notably, apart from the Samajwadi Party that supports the UPA government from outside, the ruling coalition&#8217;s key constituent &#8212; Mamata Banerjee&#8217;s All India Trinamool Congress &#8212; is also against FDI in multi-brand retail.


Keywords: FDI, multi-brand retail, UPA, controversial plan, NDA




RELATED NEWS

The Hindu : News / National : Opposition to block FDI in multi-brand retail


----------



## eachus

this thread is little slow in last a few days, lets post something different old data but interesting. 
just got those history info on 2 countries, that shows how things were developed in the pass. 


Steel production(ton):
Country ...1913....1930....1950....2010....
India ...... 63K ... 600K .. 1374K ... 68M 
China ..... 43K .... 15K ... 16K ... 627M 


Coal production(ton):
Country ...1913....1950....1993....2010....
India ...... 15M ... 32M ... 264M ... 521M 
China ...... 9M .... 32M .. 1150M .. 3240M 


Oil production(ton):
Country ...1910.....1950....1993.....2010....
India ...... 818K ... 253K .... 26M ... 39M 
China ....... 0 K ... 118K ... 145M ... 203M 


electricity power(KWH):
Country ...1913.....1940....1950.....2010....
India ...... N.A ... 2.5B ... 49B ... 922B 
China ..... 460M ... 2.8B ... 43B ... 4207B


----------



## Koovie

eachus said:


> this thread is little slow in last a few days, lets post something different old data but interesting.
> just got those history info on 2 countries, that shows how things were developed in the pass.
> 
> 
> Steel production(ton):
> Country ...1913....1930....1950....2010....
> India ...... 63K ... 600K .. 1374K ... 68M
> China ..... 43K .... 15K ... 16K ... 627M
> 
> 
> Coal production(ton):
> Country ...1913....1950....1993....2010....
> India ...... 15M ... 32M ... 264M ... 521M
> China ...... 9M .... 32M .. 1150M .. 3240M
> 
> 
> Oil production(ton):
> Country ...1910.....1950....1993.....2010....
> India ...... 818K ... 253K .... 26M ... 39M
> China ....... 0 K ... 118K ... 145M ... 203M
> 
> 
> electricity power(KWH):
> Country ...1913.....1940....1950.....2010....
> India ...... N.A ... 2.5B ... 49B ... 922B
> China ..... 460M ... 2.8B ... 43B ... 4207B



You cant live without your daily dose of posts like this, cant you?

Anyway, kudos to China. Everyone, even those who hate China have to admit that Chinese productivity is unbeatable.


----------



## eachus

Koovie said:


> You cant live without your daily dose of posts like this, cant you?
> Anyway, kudos to China. Everyone, even those who hate China have to admit that Chinese productivity is unbeatable.




I can not believe just post a set of real data causes you thinking "cant live anymore". what else make you feel better. go sleep and have a nice dream.


----------



## IndoCarib

India's Jindal Steel to buy Canadian coal company CIC | Reuters

(Reuters) - Canadian coal mine developer CIC Energy Corp (ELC.TO) has agreed to be sold to India-based Jindal Steel & Power Ltd (JNSP.NS) for C$116 million ($114 million) in cash, more than a year after ending an agreement with JSW Energy Ltd

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Infosys plans to hire 2000 in US - The Times of India

NEW DELHI: India's second-largest IT company Infosys has big hiring plans for the United States.

*The company, which announced a new delivery center in Milwaukee, Wisconsin, said that it plans to take its hiring in the country to 2,000 by the end of 2012.*

Infosys' new Wisconsin facility will provide end-to-end technology, consulting and systems integration services, and also will house a training center. The company is investing in the Midwest region of the United States to support its clients in the area, including Harley-Davidson.


----------



## luckych

*Alstom to make Sri City a global sourcing hub*

For the French multinational Alstom, setting up of a rolling stock manufacturing unit at Sri City in Andhra Pradesh could be the beginning of a new phase in its transport business in India.

Though the facility is being created initially to make coaches for the Chennai Metro, it could become a sourcing hub for its projects in India and other countries.

According to Mr Henri Poupart Lafarge, President, Alstom's transport business, the Sri City venture was in line with the company&#8217;s strategy to be closer to its clients as also an indicator of its expanding global footprint.

&#8220;Sri City factory is not only to cater to our operations in India but also to the rest of the world; we are pushing our global footprint towards the fastest growing markets that includes India, Latin America and the Middle East,&#8221; Mr Lafarge said.

*Alstom will spend &#8364;30 million to develop the Sri City facility. The investment may not be large, considering similar manufacturing projects in the automotive sector. But the project will bring in new technology and engineering capabilities that could help make modern metro trains locally.

Initially, the extent of indigenisation will be 40 cent, but will eventually go up to 80 per cent, he said. Besides, the projects could attract investments in India by Alstom&#8217;s global vendors and also fuel development of domestic ancillary units.

The facility, being built in an area of 156 acres, is scheduled for commissioning in this September. The first set of rolling stock is expected to roll out in January, 2014.

The fists set of steel cars for the Chennai Metro is being built in Alstom&#8217;s factory in Brazil. The cars built in India too will be identical.*

The &#8364;243-million order from the Chennai Metro Rail for supply of 168 cars seems to have encouraged Alstom to explore other metro projects in the country more vigorously.

Mr Lafarge believes that the company is well placed to take advantage of the growing opportunities in metro rail projects in India, despite tough competition from other global players.

Talking to a group of visiting Indian journalists in Paris, he said, the company will bid for the third phase of the Delhi Metro and other projects in the country. Earlier, Alstom had supplied the signalling system for the Delhi Metro. It also has a contract from the Bangalore Metro for signalling equipment.

The company has an order for the train control system for Jaipur metro. Other urban rail projects, including Kochi Metro, Hyderabad, expansions in Bangalore and Kolkata are expected to come up in the near future.

Alstom&#8217;s Bangalore facility provides application engineering for a number of its projects in Europe and Asia. The centre is now being converted into a group R&D centre.

Alstom, a major player in building high-speed trains, also sees opportunities in India, where it had associated with Indian Railways in the past. Its Coimbatore unit, set up in 1999, manufactures a range of traction and signalling equipment mainly for the Indian market.

Globally, transport business contributes only 25 per cent of the company&#8217;s revenue as the major share comes from the power business. This is the case in India too.

However, Mr Lafarge expects transport business to grow faster in the emerging markets with a number of cities planning metro rail services.

Despitethe Euro zone financial crisis, Alstom continues to have orders in the homemarket. Currently the company is engaged in a major project for automating line-1of the Paris Metro.

Business Line : Industry & Economy / Logistics : Alstom to make Sri City a global sourcing hub

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## luckych

*Israel&#8217;s Teva ties up with P&G for India entry; to set up facility in Gujarat*

Business Line : Companies News : Israel





Uploaded with ImageShack.us
_P&G Teva's proposed investment in Gujarat is around Rs 500 crore, says the Gujarat FDA Commissioner_




*Israel&#8217;s Teva Pharmaceutical Industries will enter India through a joint venture with US-based Proctor & Gamble (P&G) and set up its first manufacturing facility at Sanand in Gujarat with an initial investment of Rs 250 crore.*

&#8220;TPI and P&G joint venture P&G Teva would set up over-the-counter (OTC) drug manufacturing facility at Sanand with an initial investment of Rs 250 crore,&#8221; the Gujarat Commissioner Food and Drug Control Administration (FDCA), Mr H.G. Kohsia, said.

*&#8220;The total proposed investment in Gujarat by the venture is around Rs 500 crore. It would initially hire 500 people, which could go up to 1,000,&#8221; he said.*

Around 15 acres for the project has already been acquired, Mr Koshia said.

A formal announcement is likely to be made after signing of MoU with the State Government during the Vibrant Gujarat Global Summit-2013 scheduled for January next year, official sources said.

&#8220;The facility to come up on 15 acres is proposed to have two separate lines, one for manufacturing Ayurvedic drugs and another for allopathic medicines,&#8221; he said.

A joint delegation of P&G Teva recently visited Gujarat and evinced interest in setting up a manufacturing facility here.

&#8220;A four member delegation led by the Vice-President Corporate Quality of Teva, Ms Karin Baer, met us and sought details of setting up a facility to manufacture OTC products like cough syrups, inhalers...amongst others,&#8221; Mr Koshia said.

The Teva Assistant Vice-President, Mr Rajiv Palliwal, Senior Director, OTC Operations Teva, Mr Haresh Gill and a senior scientist from P&G, Ms Seema Sundereshan, were part of the delegation, he said.

The proposed facility at Sanand would have high-tech equipment and adhering to Good Manufacturing Practices (GMP) norms to make products both for Indian and overseas market, Mr Koshia said.

A lot of global companies have evinced interest in setting up their facilities in Gujarat, an established hub for pharmaceutical companies, especially SMEs.

NYSE-listed Teva Pharmaceutical is number one global generic company, having a portfolio of 1,480 molecules with operations in 60 countries and distribution network in around 100 countries.


----------



## Abhishek_

hot damn...gujarat seems to steam-rolling other states in FDI projects


----------



## kawaraj

Indian economy to grow at slowest pace in 10 years - Hindustan Times


----------



## ChennaiSKing

In a first India made bikes to hit Japan roads; Yamaha to export bikes from Surajpur plant - The Times of India



> MUMBAI: Twenty-seven years after setting up a manufacturing base in India, Yamaha Motor Company will export sports bikes to Japan from India, in what is a first in the history of Indian two-wheeler industry.
> ET learns India Yamaha Motor, the subsidiary of the Japanese two-wheeler company, will be exporting its first shipment of 300 deluxe motorcycles R15, a 150cc sports bike manufactured at its plant in Surajpur.
> 
> The idea is to test the product in Japan; if the response is good, the company may even begin exports of another motorcycle, FZ, to its home market. Confirming the development, Hiroyaki Suzuki, MD, India Yamaha Motor, told ET: "The motorcycles manufactured in India meet the advanced specification of developed markets and they are produced at a lower cost. We are sending R15 to Japan to test market them in the Japanese market and if the response is good, we may explore more products for export to Japan and other advanced markets."
> 
> "Japan is a market for big bikes and racing motorcycles and within that, the 150 cc segment is emerging. Our R15 fits the image; not only is it easy to race and manoeuvre, but it could also be an ideal choice for entry-level racing," added Suzuki.
> 
> 
> About 4,00,000 units of two-wheelers are sold in Japan annually, with the market being dominated by 50 cc scooters and the balance making up for big bikes. R15 commands a price tag of 1.15 lakh on Indian roads, but in Japan, it will sell at ¥3.42 lakh, or 2.45 lakh. "If the response is good, our next target would be Europe," says Suzuki. The company has already started exploring markets of Turkey, Spain, and Portugal to export R15 and FZ in 2013.
> 
> Two-wheeler exports from India are nothing new. Bajaj Auto and TVS Motor ships products to Africa, Latin America and the Asean countries. However, Yamaha is one of the select few to reach out to developed markets from India, the others being Eicher Motors and Royal Enfield. In 2011-12, two-wheeler exports from the country grew 27.13% at 1.94 million units compared with 1.53 million units in 2010-11. Bajaj Auto was the largest exporter with 1.26 million units, followed by TVS Motor (2.6 lakh units). India Yamaha Motors was the fourth largest with shipment of 1,29,394 units, a growth of 45%.








*This is a big milestone for Indian Auto Industry, especially the two wheeler - last year India have exported a whooping 1.94 million units...
*


----------



## ChennaiSKing

* R15 to Japan from India*























* R15 to Japan*


----------



## luckych

*Giant leap for hiring: Facebook, Amazon lease space in Bangalore, Hyderabad*





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Some of the world's biggest technology companies have booked acres of office space in Bangalore and Hyderabad, real estate agents said, indicating that investments are proceeding apace in the software sector despite a generally gloomy mood for businesses.

*Facebook, Amazon, Xerox and chipmaker AMD are among the companies that have leased office space in India's technology capital Bangalore, or in Hyderabad, which is home to companies such as Google and Microsoft.
*
Including tax preparation software maker Intuit, these five companies have in recent weeks leased more than 6 lakh sq ft, a precursor to hiring thousands of professionals.

*The general rule of thumb is to provide 75-80 sq ft of usable space for every employee. By this estimate, Facebook's Hyderabad office can accommodate approximately 500 staff and Amazon about 5,000*.

*Analysts said the plans are a testament to India's continued attractiveness as a source of technology talent for top international corporations, which have made a long-term commitment to India.*

"For companies that believe in the long-term story of India, this is probably a very good time as you can get real estate and talent at relatively lower cost," said Sunil Chandiramani, national director for advisory services at audit and consultancy Ernst & Young. "The fact remains that India represents a large consumer base. Growth may be muted now, but it is still a growth story."

Facebook, which set up its first local office in Hyderabad in 2010, raised $16 billion in a share sale in May and has said it regards India as one of its most important markets.

Amazon, which entered India through Junglee.com earlier this year, has a development centre in Hyderabad.

*Hirings on Despite Slowdown* 

The Amazon centre in Hyderabad creates solutions for the complex ecommerce operations of the world's largest online retailer.

The $100-billion Indian software and services sector has been coping with slower rates of growth but it is still hiring in large numbers. In the year to March alone, the top five IT services companies are expected to hire more than 1 lakh professionals. The sector employs about 3 million.

Almost all of the world's foremost technology companies have operations in India and have pressed ahead with their plans regardless of the widespread perception that the country is losing its sheen as an investment destination.

"We are hiring in Bangalore, Hyderabad and Chennai, and will continue to grow our business in India," Amazon said in a statement.

Amazon has committed to take on lease 1 lakh sq ft in Hyderabad's HITEC city, adding to 3 lakh sq ft it leased last year in Bangalore's World Trade Centre. For Facebook, which set up its first India office in Hyderabad in 2010, the expansion is expected to help add to its development force to cater to the fast-growing local market. Facebook, which boasts over 900 million users globally, declined to comment.

The social networking company has leased over 40,000 sq ft in Hyderabad's Raheja Mindspace IT Park over the past three months.

Typically, builders charge Rs 30-80 per sq ft in large IT parks. Amazon could be paying over Rs 2 crore as rent every month and Facebook nearly Rs 12 lakh.

"There are signs of slowdown in the market, but companies such as Amazon and Facebook are willing to invest in real estate for both expansion and consolidation. Most multinational firms are expanding and investing in cities such as Hyderabad and Bangalore where talent pool is high," said Ram Chandnani, deputy managing director at the Indian arm of CB Richard Ellis, the world's largest commercial real estate broker.
*Chipmaker Advanced Micro Devices, which recently tied up with distribution firm TAG as part of its India expansion plan, has leased close to 1.2 lakh sq ft in Hyderabad.*

*Xerox, known for its printers and copiers, too is looking to lease some 2.5 lakh sq ft in Bangalore for its IT services arm ACS, and discussing how and where to set up the new centre.*

Giant leap for hiring: Facebook, Amazon lease space in Bangalore, Hyderabad - The Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## luckych

Mobile apps developed by Indian ventures notching up millions of downloads on global stores - The Economic Times

*In June this year, a mobile application developed by an Indian gaming company was the toast of the mobile world as it emerged as the topmost application across the US and UK, notching up 10 million downloads by users of Apple devices.*

Created by Mumbai-based Games2Win, the app Parking Frenzy is a mobile game where the player's objective is to park his car in challenging spots within a city, thus mirroring the parking challenges individuals face in their day to day lives.

Games2win's success on the iOS platform is not an isolated event. A clutch of India-based mobile application development companies are emerging as trendsetters on the global stage. And these winners are across both productivity apps and gaming apps alike.
Apart from 'Parking Frenzy', another app which became the No.1 paid app on the US app store is 'Nightstand' from mobile app development firm Sourcebits.

The app features an alarm clock which displays date, time and weather information and became an instant hit owing to its simple and attractive user interface.

*Another winner from India was 'Super Badminton', a game by Pune based Rolocule Games which innovated by creating the first ever mobile badminton game and moved to No.7 on the US charts*.

*Most recently, Chennai based Ten Miles also tasted success with their productivity app 'Wonderful Day', the app moved to No.2 in the productivity charts in the US.*


Their simple formula - a things to do app which encourages you to stay focused on your daily tasks, be it going to the gym, catching up on your reading or watering the plants.

All in all they have been atleast 10 apps which have made a mark on global app stores. Vijay Shekhar Sharma, partner at the One97 Mobility Fund points out the reasons for this trend: "While there have been some productivity app successes, bulk of the winners are gaming apps.

And if you look at the winners, it's not as if they are remarkable apps design wise or game play wise. What we have managed to do conceptually is understand the requirements of the user, in essence what the user desires be it with gaming apps or productivity apps."

Growing Ecosystem

In the last two years as the use of mobile devices has surged worldwide, there has been a rise in the number of talented developers seeking to build products around these devices. "Hiring has become much easier as compared to earlier, we hired as many as 150 grads from BITS Pilani and IIT this year. For our design requirements, we hire from Europe and the US," says Rohit Singal, founder of Sourcebits.

As fresh graduates do not always have skills tailor made for the mobile ecosystem, most firms deploy training modules to help train engineers and make them mobile ready.


*A strategy which has been used successfully by mobile solutions provider Photon Infotech which today has 1,500 employees with over 1,000 mobile developers making it one of the largest mobile development establishments in the country.*

Srinivas Balasubramanian, Founder of Photon Infotech tells us, " Be it usage, revenues, funding - if you track any metric linked to smartphones, there has been a 100% increase year on year. We help a lot of start-ups build their mobile products and clearly the exponential increase in the market is the wave everyone is climbing on to."

Investor Interest

The other big plus that is contributing to the boom in mobile application development is increase in investor attention. In May 2011, Sequoia Capital and IDG Ventures invested $10 million into Sourcebits.

*In February this year, Mumbai-based Gamiana raised approximately $1 million from the Indian Angel Network, while in June, Rolocule Games raised an undisclosed amount from a consortium led by the Mumbai Angels. Earlier this month, Matrix Partners made an undisclosed seed investment in Indore based Twist Mobile*.

According to data from Venture Intelligence, a research firm focused on Venture Capital and Private Equity, the mobile consumer apps space has seen as many as nine investments amounting to approximately $18 million since January 2011.

Strategy Mix

To cut through the clutter each app development firm has adopted varied strategies. The horses for courses policy is clearly paying off for most of the players.

Those pursuing a large user base typically offer their applications free of cost, a model that Games2Win has pursued successfully.

"Building a large user base for us is key and even though we were making as much as $3,000 per day through advertising on Parking Frenzy, we decided to switch it off and instead promote our other game Super Mom," says Alok Kejriwal, co-founder and CEO of Games2win. In the following weeks, the company clocked up 200,000 downloads for Super Mom, building up a large community that has seen the app become the No.12 most popular free app on the iOS App Store.

"If your goal is to build a large community to monetise in the future, free is the way to go. However, if you are building a utility app, the premium strategy might work better," says Rajesh Rao of Dhruva Games, one of the oldest game development studios in the country.

The key is in sustaining the popularity on the store as in the case of Games2win, which adopted a unique strategy to build on the popularity of their hit game "Parking Frenzy" to their entire suite of products.

While Games2win has adopted a free app strategy concentrating on building a large user base, which they plan to monetise in the future, others such as Indiagames (Now Disney Indiagames) have taken on a different approach.


Its most popular games in the recent past have come through partnering with large brands such as the Indian Premier League or movies like Ra One where a large part of the costs are recovered through in-game advertising within the game. A similar strategy has been used by Rolocule Games, which tied up with Dunlop to increase brand recognition and promote their game 'Touch Squash'.

"Tying up with a larger brand certainly helps you get recognised and helps you recover a percentage of your cost even before you launch," says Anuj Tandon, chief executive of Rolocule Games.

The most common strategy used, however, remains the premium apps strategy, one which has worked very well for the Sequoia-funded Sourcebits.

*"Our most successful app has been 'Night Stand'. We have seen over three million downloads from the app and it has grossed us over $1 million in sales," says Rohit Singhal, founder of Sourcebits. "Unless there is difficulty in monetising the apps, no business model works better than a premium model."*

*Sourcebits today has ramped up its operations and has as many as six offices across the globe with over 500 employees The investment community sees these various monetisation options as a big opportunity to scale up the mobile app development industry in India*.

"The quality of game design and game play from Indian studios has been steadily improving. A large number of mobile app development services companies are becoming hot-beds for new product startups," says Karthik Reddy of Blume Ventures one of the investors in Rolocule.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

*India&#8217;s foreign reserves grows by $589 mn*

India&#8217;s foreign exchange (forex) reserves grew by $589 million to $287.34 billion for the week ended 20 July, central bank data showed.

Foreign currency assets, the biggest component of the forex reserves kitty, increased by $565.5 million to $255.10 billion for the week under review, according to weekly statistical supplement released by the Reserve Bank of India (RBI).

India&#8217;s foreign reserves grows by $589 mn | Firstpost

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kkacer

*India RBI slashes GDP GDP growth forecast*

India RBI cuts GDP view - MarketWatch

*India Rising external debt a concern*

Mumbai Jul 31, 2012, 00:01 IST

The Reserve Bank of India (RBI) has raised a red flag over the sharp increase in the countrys external debt and emphasised the need for increase in equity flows to finance the current account deficit (CAD).

With external debt likely to increase further, RBI has asked the government to initiate policy action to improve the flow of foreign direct investment. Indias external debt at the end of March was $345.8 billion.

Rising external debt a concern

*Indian Exports Decline 5.45% In June*

India's merchandise exports decreased from last year in June, data released by the Department of Commerce showed Friday. Export of goods declined 5.45 percent annually to $25.07 billion in June.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kkacer

*Breaking News!*

Half of India plunged into darkness 

31/7/2012







For the second time in two days, half of India plunged into darkness after the Northern and the Eastern Grids collapsed, affecting all seven states in the north and the states of Sikkim, Assam, West Bengal, Bihar, Orissa and Jharkhand in the east.


Northern, Eastern grid collapse, Delhi Metro services shut: Top 10 developments | NDTV.com


*SHAME ON INDIA GOVERNMENT *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## luckych

*India beats China in export growth rate: WTO*

India beats China in export growth rate: WTO - The Economic Times

India has overtaken China in exports growth rate recording an increase of 16.1 per cent in 2011, topping the list of all major trading countries in the world, says a WTO report.

*"India had the fastest export growth among major traders in 2011, with shipments rising 16.1 per cent. Meanwhile, China had the second-fastest export growth of any major economy at 9.3 per cent," World Trade Report 2012 of WTO said.*

In 2010, China topped the list with shipment growth rate of 28.4 per cent, while India recorded an increase of 22 per cent.

According to experts, the Indian government's and exporters endeavour of diversification of export markets have benefitted the country's shipments.

"Mainly the diversification of markets to Middle East countries, South East Asia and China have yielded good results for Indian exports," Director of the country's prestigious Indian Institute of Foreign Trade (IIFT) K T Chaco said.

Federation of Indian Export Organisations (FIEO) President Rafeeq Ahmed also said market and product diversification strategy have yielded positive results.

After the economic slowdown in the India's traditional export markets - the US and Europe, the government had extended incentives to exporters to explore new markets, including in regions like Latin America and Africa.

In 2011, world merchandise trade volume grew by 5 per cent, while "Asia's 6.6 per cent increase led all regions", the report said.

Further, it said that in commercial services exports, the European Union tops the chart with USD 789 billion worth of shipments, 24.8 per cent of the world total.

It was followed by the US ($ 578 billion, 18.2 per cent), China ($ 182 billion, 5.7 per cent), India ($ 148 billion, 4.7 per cent) and Japan ($ 143 billion, 4.5 per cent).

The EU, it said, also becomes the leading importer ($ 639 billion, 21.1 per cent of the world total), followed by the US ($ 391 billion, 12.9 per cent), China ($ 236 billion, 7.8 per cent), Japan ($ 165 billion, 5.4 per cent) and India ($ 130 billion, 4.3 per cent).

However, the report has put India, Indonesia and Argentina among the main countries imposing maximum non-tariff measures.

"The recent increase in restrictive measures is attributable to a number of developments, including stricter import controls and licensing requirements in some countries, as well as import prohibitions imposed on some Japanese goods following the Fukushima nuclear accident in March 2011," it said.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## luckych

*India trumps rest of Asia in FII inflows*

Business Line : Markets News : India trumps rest of Asia in FII inflows


*Indian equities are seen as a better bet for parking foreign funds than their peers in emerging Asia.*

*Foreign institutional investors have pumped $10 billion into Indian stocks so far in 2012. This translates into a 336 per cent rise in net FII investment compared with the first seven months of 2011.*

According to Bloomberg, Indian equities top the table of net FII inflows in Asian emerging markets in 2012. South Korea is the other country in the group that has received substantial inflows of $4.9 billion. This is an increase of 1,200.9 per cent over the same period last year.

Net FII flows into the Philippines also shot up by 267.7 per cent to $2.1 billion, while net FII investment in Thailand rose by 161.8 per cent to almost $2 billion.

Indonesia, on the other hand, witnessed an 82.1 per cent dip in net FII investment to $498.2 million during the period under review. Taiwan also saw net outflows of $2.8 billion, but this was still a 92.8 per cent improvement compared with the previous year, when the FIIs pulled out even more money.

*India&#8217;s neighbours Pakistan saw net outflows of $2.1 million, while Sri Lanka saw net FII investment of $189 million in the January-July 27 period of 2012. While policymakers in Pakistan will no doubt be concerned by the 123.1 per cent dip in foreign institutional investment, Sri Lanka will be enthused by the over four-fold rise in net foreign flows.*

The foreign inflows were not evenly spaced through the year. India saw net FII inflows of $2 billion into the equity market in January. This was buttressed by another $5.1 billion in February and $1.7 billion in March, taking the cumulative inflows close to the $10-billion threshold.

But the country witnessed net outflows of $205.5 million in April and $58 million in May, besides another $86.2 million in June. But the net inflow of $1.5 billion in July helped the net FII flows surpass the psychological $10-billion mark.

IMPACT ON MARKET

It appears that domestic investors and FIIs do not always see eye-to-eye on market potential. The BSE Sensex rose by 11.2 per cent in January, but despite higher FII inflows in the subsequent month, it rose by just 2.6 per cent.

In March, the Sensex shed two per cent even as FIIs pumped in more money. But when FIIs reduced their exposure to the market in June, domestic investors pushed the Sensex up by 7.5 per cent. The Sensex is down 3.2 per cent so far in July despite robust net FII inflows.

The impact of FII flows on the rupee&#8217;s fortunes is also subject to debate.

In January, the rupee gained 6.8 per cent against the dollar, but in February, it lost 0.8 per cent despite higher inflows. In March, the rupee slid further by 3.8 per cent. It fell by 3.7 per cent and then 6.4 per cent over the next two months, but gained 0.9 per cent in June despite net FII outflows.

In July, the rupee has gained 0.5 per cent against the dollar.


----------



## RISING SUN

kkacer said:


> *India RBI slashes GDP GDP growth forecast*
> 
> India RBI cuts GDP view - MarketWatch
> 
> *India Rising external debt a concern*
> 
> Mumbai Jul 31, 2012, 00:01 IST
> 
> The Reserve Bank of India (RBI) has raised a red flag over the sharp increase in the countrys external debt and emphasised the need for increase in equity flows to finance the current account deficit (CAD).
> 
> With external debt likely to increase further, RBI has asked the government to initiate policy action to improve the flow of foreign direct investment. Indias external debt at the end of March was $345.8 billion.
> 
> Rising external debt a concern
> 
> *Indian Exports Decline 5.45% In June*
> 
> India's *merchandise exports decreased* from last year in June, data released by the Department of Commerce showed Friday. *Export of goods declined 5.45 percent* annually to $25.07 billion in June.


Are you nuts buddy? News is itself is saying that exports of goods declined not the exports(whole). But you will post in such a way that it creates confusion.
Really very high IQ. Hmmh better we don't have high IQ like them.


----------



## laman12345

*India hits record trade deficit* 

A whopping $185 billion trade deficit - the gap between a country&#8217;s exports and imports - in the last financial year (2011-12), which was around 9 to 10 per cent of the country&#8217;s gross domestic product (GDP). India hits record trade deficit.

India&#8217;s widening trade gap alarmingly high

*China sets record trade surplus* 

China's trade surplus rose to 42.9 per cent year-on-year in June as demand from emerging markets offset stagnation in the eurozone and Japan.

china's trade surplus rises to 43 per cent

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## IndoCarib

*The storied Plaza Hotel in New York is the latest buy for Lucknow&#8217;s Sahara India Pariwar.*

The Plaza, whose first guest in 1907 was Alfred Gwynne Vanderbilt, heir to the Vanderbilt industrial empire, has been struggling in recent years after a conversion into condominiums. It took nearly seven years to convert the units, and buyers &#8211; who spent as much as $50 million on their homes &#8211; complained about the quality of the renovations.

Indian Conglomerate Buys New York's Plaza Hotel - NYTimes.com


----------



## eachus

luckych said:


> *India beats China in export growth rate: WTO*
> 
> India beats China in export growth rate: WTO - The Economic Times
> 
> India has overtaken China in exports growth rate recording an increase of 16.1 per cent in 2011, topping the list of all major trading countries in the world, says a WTO report.
> 
> *"India had the fastest export growth among major traders in 2011, with shipments rising 16.1 per cent. Meanwhile, China had the second-fastest export growth of any major economy at 9.3 per cent," World Trade Report 2012 of WTO said.*
> .






laman12345 said:


> *India hits record trade deficit*
> 
> A whopping $185 billion trade deficit - the gap between a country&#8217;s exports and imports - in the last financial year (2011-12), which was around 9 to 10 per cent of the country&#8217;s gross domestic product (GDP). India hits record trade deficit.
> 
> India&#8217;s widening trade gap alarmingly high




Yes, Indian need to speed up the export, I give you these data you know what I meant.
https://www.cia.gov/library/publications/the-world-factbook/rankorder/2078rank.html



Rank..country....Exports....Date of Information
1 . China .... $ 1,898,000,000,000...2011 est.
2 . European Union.....$ 1,791,000,000,000 
3 . United States ...$ 1,511,000,000,000
4 . Germany .....$ 1,408,000,000,000
5 . Japan .....$ 800,800,000,000
6 . France.....$ 578,400,000,000
7 . Netherlands.....$ 576,900,000,000
8 . Korea, South ..... $ 556,500,000,000

13 . Hong Kong .....$ 427,900,000,000
14 . Singapore .....$ 409,200,000,000

19 . Taiwan .....$ 325,100,000,000

21 . India ..... $ 298,200,000,000 ...2011 est.

25 . Thailand .....$ 244,400,000,000


So, Inida exports $300B products, has $185 billion trade deficit......
you guys need to find out why? and what is wrong?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IndoCarib

New Delhi: Shrinking export orders and sluggish output dragged manufacturing growth in the world&#8217;s two fastest growing economies China and India.

India&#8217;s HSBC manufacturing *Purchasing Managers&#8217; Index (PMI) fell to 52.9 in July, from 55.0 in June* &#8211; its biggest one-month drop since September last year; whereas, China&#8217;s factory purchasing managers&#8217; index fell to an eight-month low of 50.1 in July.

Manufacturing PMI: India is bad but China is even worse | Firstpost


----------



## laman12345

eachus said:


> So, Inida exports $300B products, has $185 billion trade deficit......
> you guys need to find out why? and what is wrong?




Exports $303.7bn

Imports $488.6bn

POOR INDIA hits record trade deficit -$185 billion 

http://blogs.ft.com/beyond-brics/2012/04/20/india-hits-record-trade-deficit/


----------



## cirr

IndoCarib said:


> New Delhi: Shrinking export orders and sluggish output dragged manufacturing growth in the world&#8217;s two fastest growing economies China and India.
> 
> India&#8217;s HSBC manufacturing *Purchasing Managers&#8217; Index (PMI) fell to 52.9 in July, from 55.0 in June* &#8211; its biggest one-month drop since September last year; whereas, China&#8217;s factory purchasing managers&#8217; index fell to an eight-month low of 50.1 in July.
> 
> Manufacturing PMI: India is bad but China is even worse | Firstpost



PMI is an indicator, NOT a measurement of ACTUAL growth&#12290;

While China's manufacturing sector has witnessed a slowdown of late, it is still growing circa 10% annually. China has had its manufacturing PMIs hovering around the 50 mark for months, yet the annualized growth rate has stayed over 10%.

India's manufacturing? It is Contracting as per your latest figures!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IndoCarib

*India's Sun sizes up deal with Germany's Stada*

The CEO of German generics maker Stada Arzneimittel sees a merger with a branded drugmaker of the same size as a way to keep from being gobbled up by someone larger. Sun Pharmaceuticals owner Dilip Shanghvi has said the Indian generics maker needs a U.S. deal so it can grow in the world's largest market. Still the latest rumor is that Sun is now looking in Europe for a deal and may be eyeing the same Stada that seems so intent on remaining independent.

Read more: Bloomberg: India's Sun sizes up deal with Germany's Stada - FiercePharma Bloomberg: India's Sun sizes up deal with Germany's Stada - FiercePharma
Subscribe: Pharma Industry Newsletter - FiercePharma


----------



## kkacer

*India's puny monsoon sparks fears of drought&#8206;*

4 Aug, 2012

Annual downpour is a lifeline for about two thirds of the 1.2-billion population who depend on agriculture for their incomes. The rains have been so poor that some farmers have decided not to sow crops, spelling more bad news for a slowing economy buffeted by its worst power crisis this week following massive blackouts.

My fields are completely dry. There have been no rains and I have no artificial irrigation facility to be able to grow food grains, Dayal told AFP from his village, Kherikhummar, in the northern state of Haryana.

India


----------



## rcrmj

kkacer said:


> *India's puny monsoon sparks fears of drought&#8206;*
> 
> 4 Aug, 2012
> 
> Annual downpour is a lifeline for about two thirds of the 1.2-billion population who depend on agriculture for their incomes. The rains have been so poor that some farmers have decided not to sow crops, spelling more bad news for a slowing economy buffeted by its worst power crisis this week following massive blackouts.
> 
> &#8220;My fields are completely dry. There have been no rains and I have no artificial irrigation facility to be able to grow food grains,&#8221; Dayal told AFP from his village, Kherikhummar, in the northern state of Haryana.
> 
> India


their economy is defined by WIPO as primitive factor driven economy, like weather will affact their economy in big deal``lets wait for their 2012 GDP growth which will be low because of the bad weather````

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DARIUS

*Kashmir Valley is the new investors' paradise *
Mufti Islah, CNN-IBN

Srinagar: *Kashmir for once is in the news for all the right reasons. While the guns in the valley are yet to be fully silenced, the last three months alone have seen half a million tourists visiting the state. For Kashmiris, this is a rare opportunity, especially with hotel, houseboat and airfare charges going up.
As opposed to the five flights-a-day earlier, as many as 30 flights now fly in excited tourists every single day.
A busy tourist season has ensured a huge upswing of economic activity even as after many years, an army of jobless youth are getting absorbed in an industry that is set to touch two million mark.
Industry pundits hope that if peace holds for a few more years, a target of five million is easily achievable.
And hoping to profit on the upswing are new players from both within the state and outside. Twenty three-year-old Saddam Zaroo runs a new hotel in Srinagar and is planning two summer resorts. The MD of Khizer City Forests says, "This place has great potential. Here we can explore water rafting, mountain climbing, skiing, para-gliding. There is so much we can do which is not possible anywhere else. Apart from that there is the yatra which is going to come in some time. We can keep ourselves busy for 365 days and when we are busy, that means a lot of investment would eventually come."
JHM Interstate, which runs 400 hotels across the world, is set to manage a six-star hotel that has been set up by a local business group in Gulmarg. Other leading hotel chains will set up boutique hotels as far as Drass and Kargil in Leh.
Lloyd Lauland, Executive Director of JHM Interstate, says, "We are here to operate Khyber mountain resort in Gulmarg for next several years. We will be launching the resort in November. We will be accepting guests from Dipawali period onward and getting ready for the upcoming ski season."
Ayesha, a young tourist says, "There is so much to enjoy... We went to the gardens and they are so beautiful and boating is nice..."
After many dreary seasons, the mood in the valley right now is upbeat.*
Kashmir Valley is the new investors' paradise - India News - IBNLive


----------



## kkacer

*A poor monsoon worsen inflation of food prices. 

&#8220;If the government doesn&#8217;t help us we will die of hunger. There&#8217;s no water to drink and no food to eat,&#8221; said Bharat, the farmer from western India.*

Scarce rain in India hurts farms, power supply | The Trinidad Guardian Newspaper


----------



## Boson

NSE becomes world's top bourse in number of equity trades - The Economic Times

*NSE becomes world's top bourse in number of equity trades*

NEW DELHI: The National Stock Exchange of India (NSE) has become the world's largest bourse in terms of the number of trades in equity segment for the first six months of 2012. 

As per the latest global ranking compiled by the World Federation of Exchanges (WFE), a total of 7,35,474 trades took place in the equity segment of NSE during January-June 2012, making it the world's largest exchange on this parameter. 

NSE was followed by NYSE Euronext and Nasdaq OMX at the second and the third positions. While NYSE Euronext recorded a total of 7,34,154 trades, Nasdaq was close behind with 7,11,779 trades in their respective equity segments during the same period. 

Another major Indian bourse, BSE Ltd, recorded a total of 1,87,824 trades during this period in its equity segment. While the total number of listed companies is much larger in case of the BSE, the exchange lags behind NSE significantly in terms of volume and value of trades. 

The WFE data further showed that NSE is the second largest exchange globally after Korea Exchange for index options. The Korea Exchange and NSE were followed by Eurex as third largest exchange worldwide in terms of total number of index options traded during the first six months of 2012. 

Experts said that a growing investor base, use of latest technology and new products have helped NSE reach top positions globally. NSE's platform is connected to two lakh trading terminals in more than 2,000 towns and cities across the country. 

The latest data shows that investors from tier-three cities contributed more than 45 per cent of total cash market retail turnover in the financial year 2011- 12. Besides, the tier-three cities account for more than half of the total retail investor base on NSE platform. 

In the recent past, NSE has launched several new asset classes for different kinds of investors. These include investment products linked to global indices, a dedicated SME platform, currency derivatives, mobile trading, mutual funds trading platform and several sectoral indices.


----------



## Boson

Monsoon rains 4% below average in past week - Reuters

*Monsoon rains 4% below average in past week*

India's monsoon rains were 4% below average in the week to August 1, the weather office said on Thursday, improving from a fifth below average in the previous week as rainfall revived in soybean and rice growing areas of India.


India is facing its second drought in just four years and on Tuesday took steps to cut irrigation costs and increase fodder supplies for livestock farmers. But it held off from imposing any curb on exports of agricultural products or a ban of futures trading in them.


The June to September rains were 19% below average from the start of the season to July 31, indicating an improvement in the key planting month of July in comparison with the first month of the season when the rains were 29% below average.


In July, the rains were about 13% below average.


Rains below 90% of long-term averages in the entire season are considered "deficient," or a drought in layman's terms.


----------



## cloud_9

*Indian miners' consortium Afghan Iron & Steel Company close to getting mining project in Afghanistan*


> NEW DELHI: A consortium of Indian miners and steel companies that calls itself Afghan Iron & Steel Company, or AFISCO, has just completed its fifth and possibly final negotiations on Tuesday.
> 
> A final contract prepared by lawyers from both sides will be passed by Afghan cabinet, as soon as their new mineral policy is drafted and approved, according to a senior Afghan official.
> 
> In November, AFISCO was chosen as the preferred bidder for three of the four concessions at Hajigak, that lies 130 west of Kabul in the Bamian district.
> 
> The Indian consortium will now have rights for 30 years to develop the mine and put up a steel and power plant that it has promised to the war torn country.
> 
> Sources involved in the negotiations say Afghanistan has given the consortium three years of exploration and another couple of years to put up a steel plant while promising energy and water resources for its running.
> 
> An export cap of 6 mtpa is to kick-in if there is any delay in setting up a steel and power plant. Officials from the country point out that AFISCO's bid was considered for the promised downstream infrastructure - a steel plant, a power plant, a 200-km railway line linking them to the mine that Indian consortium estimated could cost about $11 billion.
> 
> Afghanistan has also proposed a sliding royalty of 3-12% charged on international benchmark prices for a more equitable share in the ups and downs of iron ore prices.
> AFISCO consists of governmentpromoted Steel Authority of India, NMDC, RINL and private players that include Jindal Steel & Power, JSW Steel, JSW Ispat and MONNET Steel and Power.
> 
> A joint venture company respecting each firm respective share will be registered soon. A similar public-private consortium is now pursuing its chances with copper deposits on the block in Afghanistan, and will be making a commercial bid for a copper block by August 6.
> 
> Hajigak is Afghanistan's second serious international investment in the mineral sector. In 2010, the US Department of Defence revealed that Afghan mineral riches could total $1 trillion. Afghanistan believes it's closer to $3 trillion.
> 
> The recent investment summit on Afghanistan hosted by New Delhi is to be seen as an example of India's serious efforts in this regard. Counting on this, consortium members are hoping to get financial assistance from the central government.
> 
> India isn't the only country risking the volatility of the war torn Afghanistan for its rich mineral deposits. With an investment commitment of nearly $4 billion, China is developing the Aynak copper mines in the Logar district that it won rights to in 2007.




*NSEL kickstarts imported coal trade, 3000 MT traded on day one*


> MUMBAI: About 3000 Metric tonne of imported coal was traded on Mumbai-based National Spot Exchange Ltd (NSEL), which recently launched delivery-based imported coal contracts with delivery on export location Mangalore.
> 
> This facilitates power sector companies, cement manufacturers sponge iron manufacturers, sugar mills and other industries to source imported coal electronically through NSEL platform. The platform also enables large importers to sell imported coal directly to end users without any intermediary.
> 
> These imported coal contracts have net calorific value in the range of 5800 to 6000 kcal/kg, volatile matter is less than 21%, sulphur is below 1% and moisture content is between 8% to 13%. The quality is certified by Inspectorate M&L (PTY) LTD and Mitra S K Private Limited.
> 
> The minimum trading lot is 500 MT and the price quotation is in INR (Indian Rupees) per MT. The first trade of 3000 MT recorded on July 24, 2012 was at Rs. 7,300 per MT. At present, 80,000 MT of coal is lying at the Mangalore port, which will be sold through NSEL platform over the next 1 month.



Oil India keen to take stake in HPCL's Barmer refinery


> After Vedanta Resources plc and Engineers India Ltd, state owned Oil India Ltd has evinced interest in taking a stake in Hindustan Petroleum Corp Ltd's planned 9 million tonnes a year refinery in Rajasthan.
> 
> Cash rich OIL is keen to take up to 10 to 15% stake in refinery HPCL plans to build near the Barmer oil finds of Cairn India. Sources said preliminary discussions have been held but nothing has been finalised so far.
> 
> HPCL is to hold 51% stake in the USD 4 billion project while state-owned engineering consultancy firm EIL would take 5%
> 
> Vedanta Resources, which last year acquired Cairn India for USD 8.67 billion, is interested in taking a small equity of up to 5% in the project.
> 
> State explorer Oil and Natural Gas Corp which owns 30% interest in the Barmer oilfields of Cairn India, had in 2005 committed to building the refinery in Rajasthan but later had a change of heart.
> 
> Sources said after HPCL decided to take up the project, ONGC, which originally had the authorisation from the government for processing the Barmer crude at the proposed refinery, too evinced interest in taking 26% stake.
> 
> However, HPCL is not keen on giving anything more than 16.96% to ONGC. This being equivalent to the stake that ONGC has allowed HPCL to hold in Mangalore Refinery and Petrochemicals Ltd.
> 
> HPCL was equal promoter of MRPL with Aditya Birla Group but its stake was pruned after ONGC bought out the ABG.
> 
> Cairn India, which holds 70% interest in the Barmer oilfields, currently produces 175,000 barrels per day of oil (8.75 million tons a year) from the Rajasthan fields and has plans to take it up to 300,000 bpd (15 million tonnes).


----------



## cloud_9

*NTPC to spend Rs 1.38 lakh crore on adding capacities*


> *NEW DELHI: Country's largest power producer NTPC is looking to spend more than Rs 1.38 lakh crore over the next few years on projects with a total capacity of over 27,000 MW.
> *
> The capital expenditure has been envisaged for capacities that are either under construction or being awarded or at tendering/planning stage.
> 
> The state-owned power producer plans to shell out Rs 47,169 crore for capacities that are currently being constructed, involving 12,428 MW generation capacity.
> 
> Another Rs 91,353 crore will be spent for projects "under award/tender/planning", with a total capacity of 15,100 MW, according to the company's latest analysts and investors presentation.
> 
> Together, the capital expenditure would be Rs 1,38,522 crore for establishing 27,528 MW additional capacity.
> 
> Out of the total capex amount, Rs 96,965 would be funded through debt.
> 
> *The upcoming projects include Mauda II, Vindhyachal IV and V (all have 1,000 MW capacity), 800 MW Kudgi, 1,320 MW Barh-I, 500 MW Rihand-III and 800 MW Koldam.*
> 
> The utility has said that the major issues being faced by it include fuel linkages for new capacities, financial health of power distribution companies and acquisition of land for various projects.
> 
> *For the April-June quarter, the company declared 2,320 MW of new commercial generation capacity.*
> 
> *Presently, the NTPC Group has a total installed capacity of 39,174 MW.*




New York's Plaza Hotel sold to Sahara for $570 million


> EL AVIV: *Sahara Group has agreed to buy a controlling stake in New York's landmark Plaza Hotel for $570 million, Elad Properties, an Israeli-owned real estate company, said on Monday.*
> 
> The 105-year-old luxury hotel overlooking New York's Central Park, is jointly owned by Elad Properties, an Israeli-owned real estate company, and Saudi-based Kingdom Holdings Co.
> 
> E*lad, controlled by Israeli businessman Yitzhak Tshuva, said it would receive 1.6 billion shekels ($400 million) for its 60 per cent stake, while Kingdom will receive the rest.
> *
> *Kingdom, the investment vehicle of Saudi billionaire Prince Alwaleed bin Talal, will hold a 25 per cent stake once the deal is completed, Elad said in a statement.*


----------



## cirr

rcrmj said:


> their economy is defined by WIPO as primitive factor driven economy, like weather will affact their economy in big deal``lets wait for their 2012 GDP growth which will be low because of the bad weather````



Definitely sub 5.5% growth for the 1st half of FY 2012-2013. And if the international situation remains what it is today or gets worse over the coming months&#65292;India's growth this year will be a lot closer to 5% than 6%&#12290;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DARIUS

^^^U guys just dream on!!India has never been a steady grower in her entire history. . . Our growth has been a more sustained one which actually is pretty healthy to an extent!!Instead of worrying about India and worry about ur own country!!


----------



## TopCat

rcrmj said:


> their economy is defined by WIPO as primitive factor driven economy, like weather will affact their economy in big deal``lets wait for their 2012 GDP growth which will be low because of the bad weather````



Very primitive indeed.


----------



## cloud_9

India instructs private firm Gesco to ship Iranian oil


> The shipping ministry has told private company Great Eastern Shipping Co (Gesco) to supply tankers to import Iranian oil for state-run refiner MRPL, which had to slash imports from Iran in July because the shipper was unwilling to carry them.
> 
> Mangalore Refinery and Petrochemicals (MRPL) , Iran's biggest Indian client, has an annual contract with Gesco through Transchart, an agency of the federal shipping ministry.
> 
> 
> But Gesco refused last month to lift cargoes for MRPL because of the lack of insurance cover after European sanctions came into effect barring insurance and reinsurance for Iranian shipments.
> 
> An industry official, with access to a letter sent by the shipping ministry to Gesco on Monday, said it made clear India had now allowed state-run insurers to provide some cover for Iranian shipments and told the company to provide vessels for MRPL.
> 
> "Finance ministry has notified insurance policy for Iran oil imports on July 30, 2012," the industry official said.
> 
> "You (Gesco) are requested to arrange for the necessary insurance cover immediately and nominate suitable vessels to MRPL/Transchart for loading Iran crude oil under the CoA (Contract of Affreightment)," the official quoted the letter as saying.
> 
> Gesco, the country's biggest private shipper, said it has not yet received the letter and had told MRPL that insurance in its current form was inadequate for voyages to Iran.
> 
> "We have conveyed to MRPL that we will not be able to lift cargoes from the sanctions-hit country due to inadequacy of the insurance cover offered by the Indian insurer United India Insurance Co," Gesco spokeswoman Anjali Kumar said.
> 
> Indian insurers have agreed to provide cover of $50 million each against pollution and personal injury claims, also known as protection and indemnity (P&I) insurance, and for hull and machinery to protect ships against physical damage.




Desi animation catches up with global industry


> India is gradually moving away from the shadow of being a destination for outsourcing animated content into a location capable of creating quality content for the global audience.
> 
> In the recent past, Indian animation companies and animation studios have been moving up the value chain to create their own intellectual property rights with projects such as The Jungle Book, Feluda , Roadside Romeo and partnering with international studios to co-produce animated properties for the global audience, says Tapaas Chakravarti, Chairman and CEO, DQ Entertainment International. Till now, animation is seen as kids genre in India. This mindset needs to change. If we look at the international scene, animation films are among the highest grossers at the box office there and are considered family entertainment content. It is mainstream there. says Ashish S.K., CEO, Reliance Animation.
> Lower cost
> 
> The cost of animation production in India is one fourth of North America and about 35 per cent lower than countries such as Korea and the Philippines. The key countries outsourcing animation production work to India include the US, the UK, France, Italy and Spain, points a FICCI-KPMG report.
> 
> According to the report, Indian animation, VFX and post production industry achieved estimated revenues of Rs 31 billion in 2011, a robust growth of 31 per cent over 2010.
> 
> Growth in the sector has been achieved on the back of increased contract work, higher VFX content in movies, 2D/3D conversion projects, demand for local animated TV serials, licensing and merchandising of popular characters. The rising dollar in the second half of the year also supported this growth, says the report.
> 
> It seems clear from what appears that although the animation industry in the West has at least 3-4 decades of a head start, Indian counterparts too are fast playing the catch-up game.
> 
> Some of the popular locally-produced animation films were Koochie Koochie Hota Hain, Alibaba Aur 41 Chor and Delhi Safari and serials such as Chhota Bheem and Krishna Balram.
> 
> Recently, Reliance Animation released Krishna aur Kans. Sons of Ram and Delhi Safari are expected to follow. Their Shaktimaan series in animation is currently being broadcasted on NICK and Sonic Channel every Monday to Friday.



BMM Ispat to spend Rs 6,700 cr on Hospet plant expansion


> BMM Ispat Limited is adding capacity at its Hospet plant at a cost of Rs 6,700 crore. This is to set up additional 3 million tonnes of steel per annum at the plant.
> 
> BMM Ispat is adding capacity adjacent to its existing facility and has plans to focus on producing long products, alloy steel for automobile sector and increase captive power production to 675 MW from 235 MW produced currently, said Dinesh Singhi, Managing Director BMM Ispat Ltd.
> 
> When capacity addition is competed in 2014, BMM will be a 5 million tonne per annum company, he added.
> 
> According to Laxmipat Dudheria, finance director BMM Ispat, The total steel production capacity addition cost is Rs 6,700 crore. The promoters are bringing in Rs 2,500 crore as their share and the balance Rs 4,200 crore is debt financed by a consortium of 16 banks led by State Bank of India.
> 
> The company, located in Hospet, in Karnatakas Bellary district, currently produces 2.5 million tonnes of pellets, one lakh tonnes of TMT bars, seven lakh tonnes of sponge iron for domestic market and 235 mw of captive power.
> 
> SBIs corporate accounts group has committed Rs 1,010 crore for the project. SBI has taken a bold step to fund the company despite its size. Also in the last few years it has been challenging for the steel industry. It is expected to continue for few more years as legal issues are being addressed, said S. B. Nayar, Deputy Managing Director and Group Executive Corporate Banking, SBI.


----------



## Zeeshan360

Kkacer should be made India's official weather reporter


----------



## cirr

*Now Citi, CLSA trim India's growth to 5.4%*

August 8, 2012

Two more institutions joined the growing list of analysts expecting sub-6 per cent growth for India this fiscal, with American banking major Citi and global brokerage CLSA on Wednesday cutting their estimates to 5.4 and 5.5 per cent respectively.

"The stars just don't seem to be aligning for India, with almost all the growth drivers being hit. . .the government needs to get down to serious business with more action to stem a further deceleration in growth," a note from Citi said, adding that it is scaling down its FY'13 growth estimate to 5.4 per cent from the earlier 6.4 per cent.

The report, authored by Citi India chief economist Rohini Malkani, further said if the drought conditions worsen, growth may slip further to 4.9 per cent.

China CPI: Inflation hits fresh low - Aug. 8, 2012


----------



## Hulk

iajdani said:


> Very primitive indeed.



Yeah we should learn from Bangladesh, right. Some people settle abroad and start talking as if they are natives, we know how great you guys are actually.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jayron

indianrabbit said:


> Yeah we should learn from Bangladesh, right. Some people settle abroad and start talking as if they are natives, we know how great you guys are actually.


Bsngladeshis are very advanced. They use people instead of cattle to pull stuff.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kkacer

*Economists Slash India&#8217;s Growth Forecasts to 5.5%*

9/8/2012

CLSA Asia-Pacific Wednesday pared its growth prediction for the current fiscal year to 5.5% from 6.0%. A day earlier, Citigroup said it expects the Indian economy to grow 5.4% in the fiscal year that started April 1 compared to its earlier prediction of 6.4%, while CRISIL cuts its growth forecast to 5.5% from 6.5%

http://www.defence.pk/forums/indian-defence/27787-indian-economy-news-updates-232.html


----------



## fallstuff

jayron said:


> Bsngladeshis are very advanced. They use people instead of cattle to pull stuff.




FYI,

Facelift for farming









Machines are taking over farming in Bangladesh -- slowly but surely -- a major shift in centuries-old manual cultivation.

Ploughing with cows and buffaloes and irrigating fields manually will soon be a thing of the past.

About 67 percent of the 76 lakh hectares of arable lands are irrigated by mechanised means. Power tillers and tractors till nearly 70 percent of 13.74 million hectares of total cropland, analysts said.

With progress made in threshing, almost all maize is shelled by machine and in the case of rice, threshing by machine is about 50 percent, agronomists said.

The adoption of the mechanised methods facilitated timely cultivation, resulting in a rise in production.

It has also reduced the cost of tilling, absorbed a portion of farm labour and accelerated growth in workshop and production facilities for farm machinery and repair services.

Farming is changing with time. A decade ago, almost all farms used animals to plough with. Now, you will hardly find tilling by cattle in our locality, said Momtaz Hossain, a 55-year-old farmer at Mohadevpur, Naogaon.

Hossain, who has 30 years of experience in farming, linked the drop in tilling by cattle mainly to labour shortages.

Seven years ago, I had eight tilling cows. But I switched to power tillers because of a dearth of workers. It has become tough nowadays to hire people to look after cows."

It is possible to till more than three acres of land from dawn to dusk with a power tiller. In case of cattle, only half an acre of land could be tilled until noon, said Hossain, who owns 10 acres of arable land.

To reduce dependence on animals and labourers, Hossain also bought a thresher in 2000.

Although no official data on farm mechanisation is available, over 400,000 power tillers along with nearly 15,000-20,000 tractors are now in use in agriculture, according to researchers.

It's a silent revolution that began after the 1988 flood, said RI Sarker, a professor of the farm power and machinery department, Bangladesh Agricultural University (BAU).

Although the journey began as part of a so-called 'Green Revolution', advancements were slow until 1988 because of the standardisation requirements of the government.

Loss of tilling animals in the 1988 flood led the government to relax rules that later encouraged increased imports of farm implements, mainly from China and India. This leads to growth in sales and expansion of farm machinery.

Experts said shortages of tilling cattle as well as farm labourer in peak season were the main factors behind the rise in such mechanisation. Promotional campaigns by public agriculture research institutes and private sector marketers also supported the growth.

Now about 70 percent of the total crop area is tilled by power tillers and tractors, said Md Syedul Islam, head of farm machinery and post-harvest technology division, Bangladesh Rice Research Institute.

One of the main benefits of mechanised tilling is timely cultivation, which farmers cannot ensure by depending on tilling by cattle, he said. It is estimated that farmers incur a loss of about 50 kilograms of paddy a hectare every day, if transplantation goes behind the schedule."

Monjurul Alam, a BAU professor, said a labour shortage in peak season caused delayed plantation and harvesting, leading to lower output.

Despite advancements, progress in mechanised transplantation and harvesting still goes slow.

However, remarkable growth has been seen in threshing of major crops, such as rice, maize and wheat.

Farmers are now using nearly three lakh closed drum and open drum threshers. Some 25,000-30,000 threshers are being made locally every year to meet the increasing demand, said Alam who conducted a study on value chain in the agri-machinery

sub-sector of Bangladesh in favour of SouthAsia Enterprise Development Facility (SEDF) in 2005.

Farm machinery is revolving around a section of entrepreneurs who invest in farm machinery to earn money, he said.

Wais Kabir, executive chairman of Bangladesh Agricultural Research Council (Barc), said mechanised cultivation has increased without institutional support.

Mechanisation is on the rise because of individual efforts, he said. However progress in mechanised plantation, reaping and fertiliser application remains slow, he added.

Also, availability of quality machinery remains a problem. The government should introduce standardisation requirements so that farmers receive quality farm machinery, he said.

The Barc executive chairman also suggested mainstreaming the issue of mechanised cultivation in the agenda of Department of Agricultural Extension to create awareness among farmers on the benefits.

sohel@thedailystar.net

Look out for more on the evolution of farming in Bangladesh in two more upcoming reports.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cloud_9

fallstuff said:


> FYI,
> 
> Facelift for farming
> Although no official data on farm mechanisation is available, over 400,000 power tillers along with nearly 15,000-20,000 tractors are now in use in agriculture, according to researchers. [/URL]


Ha ha ! 20,000 tractors....I bet my district alone has twice the number of tractors Bangladesh has 

India is the largest manufacturer of Tractors in the world and with the second largest tractor population.









Agricultural Trends in India (2001)














It's 198.5 per 100 sq. Km according to the WB Report (2008)




Shoo! Shoo! back to your hi-tech Bangladeshi farms

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kkacer

kkacer said:


> *Economists Slash India&#8217;s Growth Forecasts to 5.5%*
> 
> 9/8/2012
> 
> CLSA Asia-Pacific Wednesday pared its growth prediction for the current fiscal year to 5.5% from 6.0%. A day earlier, Citigroup said it expects the Indian economy to grow 5.4% in the fiscal year that started April 1 compared to its earlier prediction of 6.4%, while CRISIL cuts its growth forecast to 5.5% from 6.5%
> 
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/indian-defence/27787-indian-economy-news-updates-232.html




*Surprise industrial slump adds to India's economic woes*

August 9, 2012

NEW DELHI (Reuters) - Industrial output shrank 1.8 percent, dragged down by a deep dip in manufacturing, the data released on Thursday showed. The number was lower than a forecast of 1 percent growth in a Reuters poll and sharply lower than 9.5 percent growth a year earlier.

India's industrial output fell for the third time in four months in June, India's exports fell 5.45 percent to $25.1 billion in June.

Surprise industrial slump adds to India's economic woes | Reuters

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cloud_9

*HPCL aims to buy about 99,000 bpd Iran oil in August*


> NEW DELHI: State-run refiner Hindustan Petroleum Corp plans to lift up to three Suezmax crude cargoes or about 99,300 barrels per day (bpd) oil from Iran this month, its executive director B. K. Namdeo said on Thursday.
> 
> India, which has secured a waiver from U.S. sanctions against Iran's disputed nuclear programme after cutting purchases, aims to lift at least 15 percent less of its oil in the current fiscal year ending March 31, 2013.
> 
> To skirt European sanctions that have hit insurance and reinsurance of Iranian shipments, India has offered a limited cover of about $100 million for Iranian imports, which local shippers have rejected saying it was inadequate.
> 
> The cover offered by state insurers for Iran shipments is a fraction of the $1 billion coverage that a supertanker carrying around 2 million barrels of crude would normally have from reinsurers.
> 
> India, Iran's second-biggest crude customer after China, is also giving permission to refiners on a case-by-case basis to import oil using Iranian vessels and insurance.



*Adani Power expects to start over 7,200 MW capacity projects*


> AHMEDABAD: Adani Power hopes to start construction of three projects having total capacity of over 7,200 MW, once various sectoral issues, including coal shortage are sorted out, company's Chairman Gautam Adani said today.
> 
> Gautam Adani said the firm was hopeful to begin construction of three projects, once the issues are resolved.
> 
> The three projects are 1,320 MW Chhindwara project in Madhya Pradesh, 3,300 MW Bhadreshwar and 2,640 MW Dahej plants, both in Gujarat.
> 
> Together, these projects have a total generation capacity of 7,260 MW. All would be coal-fired plants.
> 
> Meanwhile, the company expects the 3,300 MW Tiroda project in Maharashtra and 1,320 MW Kawai plant in Rajasthan to be ready by March 2013.
> 
> At present, Adani Power has an installed generation capacity of 4,660 MW, including a 40 MW solar plant in Rajasthan



Punj Lloyd wins Rs 330 crore crude oil storage project in Karnataka


> NEW DELHI: Infrastructure player Punj Lloyd today said it has bagged a Rs 330 crore order from Ministry of Petroleum and Natural Gas for process facilities & utilities at an upcoming crude oil storage cavern in Mangalore.
> 
> *"This is the first cavern project for the Group and has been awarded by Indian Strategic Petroleum Reserves (ISPR), a wholly owned subsidiary of Oil Industry Development Board, Ministry of Petroleum and Natural Gas*," Punj Lloyd said in a statement.
> 
> The project, located near Mangalore Refinery and Petrochemicals Limited, is scheduled to be completed within a period of 29 months.
> 
> The Mangalore crude oil storage will comprise two separate but identical underground caverns, each about 900 metres long, having a total capacity of 1.5 million tonnes of crude oil.
> 
> The Ministry of Petroleum and Natural Gas plans to store 5.33 million tonnes of imported crude oil in these crude reserves, based on a 15 day crude oil requirement of all the refineries in the country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

*India&#8217;s Q1 GDP growth may dip below 5%* 

New Delhi, August 10

India's economic growth could fall below 5 per cent in the the first quarter of current fiscal, impacted by contraction in industrial output and deficient monsoons, global research firm Citi has said. 

"The (industrial) production numbers will have a bearing on the 'value-add' industry numbers for Q1FY13 GDP. This coupled with sub-par monsoons and the deceleration seen in some of the service sectors could result in a sub 5 per cent Q1 FY13 GDP," Citi said in its India Macro Flash report.

Data released Thursday said industrial output in the first (April-June) quarter contracted by 0.1%, against a healthy 6.9% growth in the corresponding period last fiscal. For the month of June, IIP declined by 1.8%, against a growth of 9.5% a year ago.

Besides, rain has been 20 per cent lower during June-July, affecting kharif crops, mainly coarse cereals and pulses. Karnataka, Gujarat, Maharashtra and Rajasthan are facing drought-like situation.

Last week, the Met department said the monsoons will be below normal by 9-10% of the long period average. Monsoon is the life-line of the agriculture sector as only 40% of the cultivable area is irrigated.

The Reserve Bank in its policy review last month had kept key interest rates unchanged but cut its growth expectations for the fiscal to 6.5% from the earlier 7%, blaming high fiscal deficit, sticky inflation and a possible drought.

"On rates, while we lowered our rate cut call to 50 basis points, given the RBI's stance on inflation, we re-iterate that rate actions are contingent on 'some' government action," Citi said. &#8212; Agencies

The Tribune, Chandigarh, India - Business


----------



## Boson

^^^ chinese are scared to death about the rise of India. Nothing else explains, their "praying" against monsoons or following every piece of data about India (even at the expense of ignoring data about their own country).

Do you guys follow up so much on USA or Japan or Europe?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MandarK

Boson said:


> ^^^ chinese are scared to death about the rise of India. Nothing else explains, their "praying" against monsoons or following every piece of data about India (even at the expense of ignoring data about their own country).
> 
> Do you guys follow up so much on USA or Japan or Europe?



Dude he is only posting a news article. No need to reply in that language.

27% of power goes waste, says Power minister M Veerappa Moily - The Economic Times

NEW DELHI: Around 27,000 mw of electricity, which could ensure uninterrupted power supply to Delhi for four days in peak summer, goes waste every day in India as the power sector records AT&C losses at 27.15% of the power generated.

Power minister M Veerappa Moily on Friday said his top priority was to reduce aggregate technical and commercial (AT&C) losses to 12%, which if achieved would make available 15,000 mw for various sectors.

"If private distributors can reduce AT&C losses to 7% in some cases, why cannot the government do it? Within three months, we will put a road map to achieve drastic reduction in AT&C losses which will have multiple beneficial effects on the power scenario of the country," Moily told TOI in an interview.

Assuming charge of the power portfolio immediately after the shock grid failures on consecutive days that plunged most parts of the country into darkness, Moily said, "The priority is to maintain strict grid discipline and bring down the all-India average AT&C losses to 10-12% level."

All-India average AT&C losses were pegged at 27.15% in 2009, in which southern region had an average of 19.49% and the north-eastern region 36.44%. Some states had loss levels as high as 70% and at the same time, some others had the loss average in single digit.

To improve the power generation capacity, Moily said there were several power projects in states which were ready for commissioning but were held up for months due to minor environmental objections or other issues. "In the next few week, I will strive to hold consultations with other ministries to clear these small issues so that the plants ready for commissioning can start generating electricity," the minister said.

On simultaneous failures of northern, eastern and north-eastern grids, Moily said it happened because cash starved, loss making state-owned utilities preferred to overdraw power rather than contracting adequate power, thereby putting the grids at risk.

He said, "Another priority is to introduce stringent penalties for state governments and officers concerned for withdrawal of power beyond contracted quantities. If need be, related provisions in Electricity Act, 2003 could be amended."

Power ministry documents noted that "some of the states have not only been over-drawing power from the grid with impunity, they are also defaulting in payment of the unscheduled interchange charges which presently was to the tune of Rs 1,500 crore at the end of May with the biggest defaulters being Uttar Pradesh (Rs 842 crore), Jammu and Kashmir (Rs 498 crore), Punjab (Rs 81 crore) and Haryana (Rs 58 crore)".

Times View

Reduction of AT&C losses in the power sector, or what were earlier called transmission and distribution losses, is a task that has not received sufficient attention so far. If more than a quarter of all power generated is lost in transit, or more likely stolen, it is the law-abiding, bill-paying consumer who is forced to bear the burden of this loss. It is good that the government is talking about drastically reducing this figure, but what counts is walking the talk. State governments must show political will and police forces must cooperate with power distributing agencies if this talk is to be translated into reality, and it must be.

Markets and economy disconnected: Deutsche Bank - The Economic Times

NEW DELHI: Shares have risen despite inflation, which has been sticky and threatens to rise due to poor monsoons, while industrial production has remained weak and agriculture production outlook has worsened, the analysts pointed out. 

"Clearly the markets are trying to look beyond the dataflow, betting on a major improvement in the policy environment," the analysts said. 

"While this puts welcome pressure on the authorities to expedite reforms, the risk is that markets will be disappointed as realization sets in that policy constraints accumulated over a long period cannot be resolved with a changing of the guard in a few offices," they added. 

*Benchmark stock indices BSE Sensex has gained nearly 6% in the last two weeks, after the finance ministry led by P Chidambaram made all the right noises about initiating reforms.* 

"Finance Minister Chidambaram has made some welcome statements about fiscal consolidation, subsidy reform, infrastructure spending, and clarifying tax laws in recent days. We await follow-up actions while tempering our expectations as the political room to take tough decisions appear limited," the analysts said. 

Foreign institutional investors are "fairly bullish" on Indian stocks, given their $11 billion inflows into equities so far this year, but played safe, according to Citigroup. 

In a study on FII shareholding in Indian equities, Citigroup said FIIs were trimming their bigger overweights, such as financials and industrials, as well as some of their underweights, such as IT services and energy. 

A lot of money has come in, but they are not taking too many chances, analysts said. Citigroup said foreigners' portfolios were positioned for higher markets, tilting towards cyclical stocks, including banks, consumer discretionaries and industrials.


----------



## Boson

Serious Black said:


> Dude he is only posting a news article. No need to reply in that language.



It isn't random news items picked about Indian Economy.
They are carefully handpicked negative sounding articles. 

In any case, I don't have a problem if that's the best way they know how to spend their time.

But no harm in drawing a logically derived inference from observed behaviour. That's all.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kkacer

Boson said:


> ^^^ chinese are scared to death about the rise of India. Nothing else explains, their "praying" against monsoons or following every piece of data about India (even at the expense of ignoring data about their own country).
> 
> Do you guys follow up so much on USA or Japan or Europe?



We are laughing at you Big Mouth India


----------



## gslv mk3

kkacer said:


> We are laughing at you Big Mouth India


troll alert..........troll alert


----------



## MandarK

Moody's forecast cause of concern, but fundamentals strong: PM - The Times of India


NEW DELHI: Prime Minister Manmohan Singh today said the downgrade of India's growth forecast by Moody's was a cause of concern but expressed hoped that India would better last year's 6.5 per cent economic growth.

"It is a cause of concern but one should not draw unwarranted conclusions," Singh told reporters when asked to comment on ratings agency Moody's analysis of the Indian economy.

*Moody's research arm had scaled down its forecast for the country's economic growth this fiscal to 5.5 per cent earlier this week. However, Singh expressed hoped that India would better last year's 6.5 per cent of economic growth.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MandarK

ONGC Q1 net profit increases 48 per cent to Rs 6,077.70 crore - The Economic Times

NEW DELHI: State-owned Oil and Natural Gas Corp (ONGC) today reported a 48 per cent jump in its June quarter net profit to Rs 6,077.70 crore.

ONGC had posted a net profit of Rs 4,094.90 crore in the April-June period of last financial year, the company said in a filing to the stock exchanges.

Revenue increased from Rs 17,128.89 crore for the quarter ended June 30, 2011 to Rs 21,216.24 crore in the Q1 of current fiscal.

ONGC realised only $47 a barrel on the crude it sold during the quarter ended June, marginally lower than the $49 in the corresponding quarter last year, even as costs rose due to a production cess imposed after the Budget 2011-13, media reports noted.

*"ONGC is close to announcing a significant discovery near the Mumbai High fields, which may increase output in the region by 25,000 barrels per day," ET reported*. "The discovery awaits formal scrutiny and assessment by the directorate general of hydrocarbons (DGH) and the company will make an announcement only after regulatory approval."

*The basin is the largest in India and includes Mumbai High, Bassein and Heera and Neelam producing fields. ONGC had made the oil discovery in this basin in 1974*


----------



## MandarK

ONGC Q1 net profit increases 48 per cent to Rs 6,077.70 crore - The Economic Times

NEW DELHI: State-owned Oil and Natural Gas Corp (ONGC) today reported a 48 per cent jump in its June quarter net profit to Rs 6,077.70 crore.

ONGC had posted a net profit of Rs 4,094.90 crore in the April-June period of last financial year, the company said in a filing to the stock exchanges.

Revenue increased from Rs 17,128.89 crore for the quarter ended June 30, 2011 to Rs 21,216.24 crore in the Q1 of current fiscal.

ONGC realised only $47 a barrel on the crude it sold during the quarter ended June, marginally lower than the $49 in the corresponding quarter last year, even as costs rose due to a production cess imposed after the Budget 2011-13, media reports noted.

*"ONGC is close to announcing a significant discovery near the Mumbai High fields, which may increase output in the region by 25,000 barrels per day," ET reported*. "The discovery awaits formal scrutiny and assessment by the directorate general of hydrocarbons (DGH) and the company will make an announcement only after regulatory approval."

*The basin is the largest in India and includes Mumbai High, Bassein and Heera and Neelam producing fields. ONGC had made the oil discovery in this basin in 1974*


----------



## MandarK

Country has got 90 per cent rainfall so far: Ashwani Kumar - The Economic Times

CHANDIGARH: *With monsoon turning active in many parts this month, Union Minister Ashwani Kumar today said rainfall received by the country during the current season so far stands at 90 per cent, which is six per cent short of the normal figure.*

The union minister of state for planning, science and technology and earth sciences said there had been rains in various parts of the country during the past few days and the situation has improved, but "we are still overall deficient."

"The latest figures that we have got tell us that there have been 90 per cent rains while 96 per cent is normal. 90 per cent is less than normal and there is deficiency, but by August end, the range of deficiency will be considerably narrowed," the Minister said here.

*"Though it will still be deficient, but not to the extent what it looked 15 days back," the Minister said at a function at Post Graduate Institute of Medical Education and Research.*

Punjab and Haryana governments have raised a demand for Central packages of Rs 5,112 crore and Rs 4,050 crore respectively in the wake of deficient rain this kharif season, he said, adding, "We are thinking of intervention in various areas to mitigate the hardship."

He denied the charge by ruling SAD-BJP that Congress MPs from the state were not raising genuine issues concerning the state and also countered the step-motherly charge often used against UPA by Shiromani Akali Dal in context of Punjab.

"The UPA-I and II governments have given the largest possible assistance to the state government. It is there for everyone to see, whether it is education, increasing the crop MSP, Metro rail to Ludhiana, border development...You name it and they have got it. If they want to politicise development, then what can I say," he said.

Asked about the move to provide free mobile phones to people below poverty line, Kumar said "some suggestions have been given here and there, but there is no decision yet on this".


----------



## cloud_9

*Taro Pharma agrees to $571 million buyout offer from Sun Pharma*


> MUMBAI: Sun Pharmaceutical Industries has upped the buy-out price for its Israeli unit Taro Pharma by 60 per cent, winning over Taro's board and ending a long battle to gain full control of the US listed drugmaker.
> 
> Under the latest offer, which comes a month after Taro rejected an earlier bid, Sun Pharmaceutical will pay $571 million to buy about a third of Taro's 44.5 million shares at $39.50 a share, up from an offer of $24.50 a share.
> 
> Mumbai-based Sun Pharma, India's top drugmaker by market value, said in a statement it planned to delist Taro from the New York Stock Exchange once the buy-out process was completed.
> 
> Taro said in a statement its board of directors had approved the sweetened offer.
> 
> "It's a positive move because this will help Sun Pharma bring Taro to its own levels and also run the US business more efficiently," said Deepak Malik, analyst at brokerage Emkay.



*ONGC makes huge oil discovery off West coast*


> NEW DELHI: ONGC today said it has made a huge oil discovery off the West coast that will help the state-owned firm raise its sagging oil output.
> 
> The new discovery was made in the currently producing D1 oilfield. The find "will catapult D1 to become the third largest field in western offshore after prolific Mumbai High and Heera", Oil and Natural Gas Corp (ONGC) said in a statement.
> 
> D1, which is currently producing 12,500 barrels per day (bpd), had an approved peak output of 36,000 bpd. With the new discovery, the peak output would jump to 60,000 bpd or three million tonnes a year.
> 
> "Earlier, the D1 was known to have initial oil in-place (or inplace reserves) to the order of 600 million barrels (82.20 million tonnes of oil equivalent). After the discovery of the new pool, its total in-place reserves are expected to be in excess of one billion barrels," it said.
> 
> D1, primarily an oil producing field, is situated about 200 km west of Mumbai city in Deep Continental Shelf at a water depth of 85 to 90 metres.



*Insurance plan lets India resume shipping Iran oil*


> MUMBAI: The first Indian ship to carry Iranian crude since European sanctions on ship insurance decimated Iran's oil trade is scheduled to load up on Wednesday.
> 
> India's Mercator shipping says the tanker is contracted to carry 85,000 metric tons of crude for a government refiner.
> 
> New Delhi has been pushing government insurers to offer coverage for Indian tankers to maintain vital Iranian imports since European sanctions blocked third-party insurance in July. But the government-backed insurance only covers up to $100 million. Most Indian shipping companies say those terms aren't adequate.
> 
> Japan has been offering its shipping companies up to $7.6 billion in coverage per tanker. South Korean refiners are in talks to allow Iran to send oil on its own ships.


----------



## Hello_10

India suffer heavy Trade Deficit with EU but its still not helping EU's economies 








Free Economy Photos, Images, Market Infographics, Stocks Picture Gallery - Financial Express



> India's exports to European countries increased by about 16 per cent to USD 57.7 billion in 2011-12, while imports rose by about 29 per cent year-on-year to USD 91.5 billion.
> 
> Exports to Europe up 16%; imports 29%

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

*6 global retailers in India queue*

The government has received six proposals from global single-brand retailers keen on setting up operations through 51% joint ventures with domestic partners, commerce and industry minister Anand Sharma said on Monday.

*Apparel maker Tommy Hillfiger, clothing retailer Brooks Brother Group, Italian jewellery brand Damiani International, French fashion brand Promod SAS, Fapa Company Ltd and NA Pali Europe SARL, an arm of sportswear retailer Quiksilver Inc, are the six global retailers queuing up to establish operations in Asia&#8217;s third-largest economy.*

The government has also received two other proposals &#8212; by British footwear major Pavers England and Sweden-based furniture company IKEA Group &#8212;to set shop in India through wholly-owned subsidiaries (100% FDI), Sharma said in a written reply to the Lok Sabha. &#8220;No decision has been taken on these proposals.&#8221;

*The government is learnt[B] to be readying plans to ease FDI norms for single-brand retail including the condition that global firms will have to source 30% of their merchandise requirements from local small firms and artisans. *[/B]

6 global retailers in India queue - Hindustan Times

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
NEW DELHI: *India's trade with Latin American countries is expected to touch USD 50 billion by 2014 on account of healthy economic growth in both the regions, PHD chamber said today.*

In a function at PHD chamber, ambassadors of countries including Chile, Colombia and Mexico sought investment from India and deliberated on trade and business opportunities in their countries for Indian businessmen.

India's trade with Latin America may touch $50 billion by 2014 - The Economic Times


----------



## shuttler

*As drought looms in India, fear for its cattle*

reuters

Armed with the latest monsoon rainfall data, weather experts finally conceded this month that India is facing a drought, confirming what millions of livestock farmers around the country had known for weeks.

For over three months, even state agencies have been providing free fodder to those most vulnerable to a shortfall in India's annual monsoon -- *farmers who eke a living out of small landholdings and the milk provided by cattle.*

At the end of April, Bhimrao Chavan and his wife abandoned their land in western India and headed for a camp that doubles as a centre for the provision of free fodder. Their scrawny cattle and a couple of goats amble around a hut made of straw, leaves and plastic sheeting that Chavan and his family share.

At first, there was just a handful of families at the makeshift settlement on the outskirts of a small town some 320 km (200 miles) southeast of Mumbai in Maharashtra. But *as the monsoon rains failed to show week after week through June and July, turning fields across the region from luscious green to parched white, the numbers there swelled.*

Today, the Mhaswad settlement has the air of a refugee camp, teeming with some 6,500 people and nearly twice as many animals: cows, bullocks and goats that would have gone for slaughter or faced starvation had they not made the journey.

"The *most important thing for me is keeping my cattle alive as that is my only source of income.* Without them we can't survive," said 40-year-old Chavan as he cut sugarcane into small pieces for his cattle in the early morning sunlight.

*India is heavily dependent on the capricious annual monsoon, which brings about 75 p ercent of the rainfall that the country receives, to irrigate crops and fill its reservoirs.*

Although *agriculture accounts for just 14 percent of the economy's output, a successful monsoon can be life-changing for some 600 million people - half of the population - who depend on farming for a livelihood. Monsoon failures have led to millions of deaths over the past century and buffeted the economy.*

*DEVASTATING BLOW
*
Just over halfway through this season, the rains are 17 percent below normal, and the weather office has forecast that the El Nino weather pattern will bring more disappointment in the few weeks that remain.

The drought, India's first since 2009, will not bring a shortage of staples as the nation's grain stores are overflowing with rice and wheat, and sugar output is set to exceed demand for a third straight year.

But it will deal a devastating blow to grain crops used for animal feed. That would badly hit the vast majority of the country's farmers who - with cattle and small landholdings their only assets - struggle to survive at the best of times.

*Monsoon failures are so threatening that the government keeps a "Drought Manual". In this weighty document, "cattle wealth" is described as the mainstay of the rural economy, but it is precarious because when seriously depleted its recovery is very slow, with stocks growing at just 1-2 percent a year.*

Chavan's family of 12 is typical: their annual income is usually around 90,000 rupees, a tiny enough sum, but this year it will be even lower because there has not been enough rain to plant crops on their 3 acres (1.2 hectares) of land at the village of Pulkoti not far from the fodder camp. Neighbours who did sow have seen their crops wither and die.

"Until next year we will only get money by selling milk," said Chavan's wife, Lilabai, as she stood barefoot in the dusty camp as farmers around her milked their cows and collected dung for fuel and manure.

"We were thinking of selling our livestock because we didn't have money to buy fodder. Fortunately, the camp was started, otherwise by now our animals would have been slaughtered."

*RIPPLE EFFECT ACROSS COMMUNITIES
*
The government has promised to provide all vulnerable farmers with animal feed. But *Maharashtra is not the only state hit hard by the drought - the others are Punjab, Haryana and Rajasthan in the north, Gujarat in the west and Karnataka in the south - and, saddled with sharply slowing economic growth and a yawning fiscal gap, the government will be hard-pressed to deliver*.

Indeed, there are very few camps like the one at Mhaswad in Maharashtra, and fodder prices have surged on short-supply.

Just 50 km (30 miles) away, for example, *Rajesh Hanmantrao Deshmukh has taken a 60,000 rupee loan to buy fodder for his 10 buffaloes. In a good year he would expect to earn 100,000 rupees, but this year he expects to lose that much*.

"*Keeping buffaloes is now a loss-making business*," Deshmukh said as he bought cane from a state-subsidised depot. "*I used to get fodder from my farm but this year the farms are empty*."

Others cannot get loans, which has led to distress selling of livestock for slaughter - and, with it, a drop in prices.

This year's disaster will have a ripple effect across rural communities of Maharashtra, forcing many to migrate from the hardscrabble hinterland to the financial capital, Mumbai.

"Nothing has changed in rural areas despite all the progress. When drought strikes, young people have to migrate," said Ashok Galande, a resident of Pulkoti village who sold his pair of bullocks during a drought in 1972 and moved to Mumbai.

"*Drought cripples everything at the village*. In big cities you can find work for a livelihood," said Galande, who has found life tough since returning to his rural roots last year.

To generate employment, the state government is trying to expand the scope of a national job guarantee scheme, but *many local businesses that rely on farmers are suffering already.*

"Sales are only five percent of normal," grumbled seed and fertiliser seller Janardan Narle in Mhaswad. "Why would farmers buy seeds, fertilisers or pesticides when there is no rainfall?"

Cloth merchant Amar Rokade's takings have dropped by about 60 percent this monsoon season and he has sacked two of his three workers, while *motor-cycle dealer Sanjay Bhagwat says his sales have fallen by 50 percent.*

They are both worried that worse is to come in the months ahead when, normally, they would be enjoying brisk sales during the Hindu festivals of Dusshera and Diwali.

"*If the rains fail in the next two months in our areas, then it will hammer our festival-season sales*," said Bhagwat.


----------



## TopCat

I am fearing a near famine situation in India. My gosh... I am so afraid now... :-(


----------



## IndoCarib

iajdani said:


> I am fearing a near famine situation in India. My gosh... I am so afraid now... :-(



hehe. whatever sir,

Rains lash North India | Business Standard

Widespread rains give relief to scarcity-hit Gujarat

Heavy rain inundates fields in Udupi - The Times of India

Monsoon is a little late. But it will cover all of India soon. No worries

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

IndoCarib said:


> hehe. whatever sir,
> 
> Rains lash North India | Business Standard
> 
> Widespread rains give relief to scarcity-hit Gujarat
> 
> Heavy rain inundates fields in Udupi - The Times of India



Damage already done. Season does not wait for rain and late crop means no crops.


----------



## IndoCarib

iajdani said:


> Damage already done. Season does not wait for rain and late crop means no crops.



Not really. This fear of no rains and no crops has been there always. And every year, we harvest bumper crops

India's Aug 1 grains stocks well above targets | Reuters

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kkacer

*Despite rain, Delhi is 57% deficient*

New Delhi, August 13, 2012


It rained and it poured on Monday, but hardly enough to make up for the lack of rainfall in Delhi this year.

So far, the Capital has witnessed a 57% deficiency in rainfall, with only 169.5mm of rain received since June 1. Last year, between the same period, Delhi received 400mm of rain, 10mm more than the average of 390mm.

While there may be some respite for a few days, with intermittent rain through the week, the following weeks seems dry.
The India Meteorological Department (IMD) says a weak monsoon, which has affected most of northwest India, is behind the rain woes.

Despite rain, Delhi is 57% deficient - Hindustan Times

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

Forget about the monsoon&#12290;India's exports have collapsed&#65306;

India's exports dip 14.8% in July

India's exports dip 14.8% in July - Rediff.com Business

Funny the word &#8220;dip&#8221; was chosen in place of &#8220;collapse&#8221;&#12290;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

cirr said:


> Forget about the monsoon&#12290;India's exports have collapsed&#65306;
> 
> India's exports dip 14.8% in July
> 
> India's exports dip 14.8% in July - Rediff.com Business
> 
> Funny the word &#8220;dip&#8221; was chosen in place of &#8220;collapse&#8221;&#12290;



very sad... :-(


----------



## Vinod2070

The Indian growth story is intact. India is on the way to be a top 3 economy in the next 3-4 decades.

Minor blips are just that. Minor.

Though they may cause some no hopers to get excited for a bit. That is fine.

They are Homo Sapiens too.


----------



## IndoCarib

*GM China's Slym quits to join India's Tata Motors as MD*

Aug 14 (Reuters) - *Karl Slym, the executive vice president of one of General Motors' joint ventures in China, left the company after less than a year in the job on Tuesday to join India's Tata Motors as managing director.*

Slym joins Tata Motors at a time when the Indian company has warned about sales at home and amid renewed doubts about the sales outlook for its key Jaguar Land Rover subsidiary.

UPDATE 1-GM China's Slym quits to join India's Tata Motors as MD | Reuters


----------



## Archie

iajdani said:


> very sad... :-(


You can gloat when your exports cross 300 Billion USD a yr eh troll



cirr said:


> Forget about the monsoon&#12290;India's exports have collapsed&#65306;
> 
> India's exports dip 14.8% in July
> 
> India's exports dip 14.8% in July - Rediff.com Business
> 
> Funny the word &#8220;dip&#8221; was chosen in place of &#8220;collapse&#8221;&#12290;



You worry about your swelling national debt 
Heard its already 136% OF GDP and on its way to beat japan by end of decade


----------



## MandarK

Ratan Tata says no to retirement package from Tata Steel - The Economic Times

MUMBAI: A handsome retirement package would be a welcome gift to most, but Tata group Chairman Ratan Tata turned down such a suggestion from a Tata Steel shareholder saying the company has "taken good care" of him.

"I am comfortable, company has taken good care of me," he said at the annual general meeting (AGM) of Tata Steel here today.

He was responding to a shareholder's request to the management to give Tata a "handsome retirement package".

This was Tata's last AGM as Chairman of Tata Steel -- a company where he had started his career half a century ago in 1962.

After steering the company for 21 years, Tata will pass on the leadership baton to his successor designate and present Deputy Chairman of Tata Sons, Cyrus Mistry in December, when Tata turns 75.

*Seeking support for Mistry, Tata said, "He has the ethics and values to steer the Group. I hope he will receive the same support from shareholders as I have received all these years.*"




$87 billion target for country's IT exports in 2012-13: Sachin Pilot - The Economic Times

NEW DELHI: India has set a target of achieving $ 87 billion from IT exports in 2012-13, Minister of State for Communications and IT Sachin Pilot has said in Parliament.

"The estimated revenue generated through IT exports during the year 2011-2012 is $ 77.9 billion. The projected target set for IT exports during the current financial year is $ 87 billion," Pilot said in the Lok Sabha on August 8.

He said in order to provide incentives to IT sector, the government has notified a policy to provide preference to domestically manufactured electronic products and a modified special incentive package scheme to attract investments in electronics systems design and manufacturing (ESDM) industries.

"Electronics manufacturing clusters scheme to provide world-class infrastructure for attracting investments in the ESDM Sector has been approved by the government," Pilot said.

Pilot said the government has also constituted an Empowered Committee (EC) for identifying technology and investors for setting up semiconductor fabrication facilities in the country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cloud_9

*FDI in single brand retail: 63 foreign proposals approved, says K V Thomas*


> NEW DELHI: The government has approved 63 proposals of foreign companies, including Louis Vuitton and Marks and Spencer, for retailing in single brand in the country so far.
> 
> Various foreign brands are functioning in the retail market for the past few years, Consumer Affairs Minister K V Thomas said in a written reply to the Lok Sabha.
> 
> The single brand labels which plan to strengthen include Dolce and Gabbana, Christian Dior Couture, Marks and Spencer, Louis Vuitton and Hermes International have been approved under the single-brand retail trade.
> 
> In January this year, India hiked the foreign direct investment (FDI) cap in single-brand retail to 100 per cent from 51 per cent.
> 
> "In single-brand product retailing, foreign investment up to 100 per cent is permitted with prior government approval and subject to specified conditions," Thomas said.
> 
> Yesterday, the government had also said it had received six proposals from foreign brands like Tommy Hilfiger, Promod and Damiani, for single-brand retail trading with up to 51 per cent foreign equity participation.
> 
> Besides, the two proposals - Pavers England and IKEA Group - had been received for 100 per cent FDI in single-brand retail, Commerce and Industry Minister Anand Sharma had said. No decision had been taken on these proposals, he had added.
> 
> "... six proposals (from Fapa Company, Samoa; Promod SAS, France; Tommy Hilfiger, The Netherlands; NA Pali Europe SARL; Brooks Brother Group, USA and Damiani International, The Netherlands), have been received for single-brand retail trading with up to 51 per cent foreign equity participation," he said.









*Export of Handicrafts*


----------



## westtowel




----------



## cirr

India would be very lucky to achieve year-on-year growth of 4.5% in the 2nd quarter FY 2012-2013.


----------



## IndoCarib

*India inflation cools*

Mumbai: *India&#8217;s inflation rate reached a 32- month low in July, signalling that the nation&#8217;s weakest economic growth in almost a decade is starting to contain prices.*

The wholesale-price index rose 6.87 per cent from a year earlier, less than all estimates in a Bloomberg News survey of 29 economists with a median prediction of 7.2 per cent, a Commerce Ministry statement showed on Tuesday. Central bank Governor Duvvuri Subbarao said on Monday that India had been &#8220;somewhat of an outlier&#8221; because slower growth had yet to damp inflation.


India inflation cools | GulfNews.com

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*India&#8217;s Sahara goes to Beverly Hills*

Aim for the Hollywood sign, and then head about 9 miles southeast.

India&#8217;s Sahara Group is in the initial stages of talks to buy a majority stake in the Beverly Hilton Hotel. While he would not confirm the exact details, the Economic Times reported on Wednesday that the company was in talks to pay around $340m for a 55 per cent stake from US-based Oasis West Realty.

The hotel &#8211; whose ballroom holds the Golden Globe Awards each year &#8211; won&#8217;t be Sahara&#8217;s first foray into iconic luxury hotels. Earlier this year it bought a controlling stake in New York&#8217;s famed Plaza Hotel for $570m; the company also bought London&#8217;s Grosvenor House Hotel for $726m in 2010.

India&#8217;s Sahara goes to Beverly Hills | beyondbrics

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## debashish_j20

kkacer said:


> *Breaking News!*
> 
> Half of India plunged into darkness
> 
> 31/7/2012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the second time in two days, half of India plunged into darkness after the Northern and the Eastern Grids collapsed, affecting all seven states in the north and the states of Sikkim, Assam, West Bengal, Bihar, Orissa and Jharkhand in the east.
> 
> 
> Northern, Eastern grid collapse, Delhi Metro services shut: Top 10 developments | NDTV.com
> 
> 
> *SHAME ON INDIA GOVERNMENT *



shows the credibility of source showing the state chhattisgarh as jharkhand.......

*shame on you*...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anarchy 99

cirr said:


> India would be very lucky to achieve year-on-year growth of 4.5% in the 2nd quarter FY 2012-2013.



Indian economy is in contraction, don't believe their numbers. All made up. Their industrial production is falling, inflation is sky high, interest rates sky high. And they expect the world to believe they are still growing? 

Indian currency has collapsed over 20% in the past 12 months, the only reason it hasn't collapsed more is because they have been burning through their reserves to prop up the rupee. 
I would say based on their currency collapse the Indian economy is contracting around 2-3%.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gslv mk3

anarchy 99 said:


> Indian economy is in contraction, don't believe their numbers. All made up. Their industrial production is falling, inflation is sky high, interest rates sky high. And they expect the world to believe they are still growing?
> 
> Indian currency has collapsed over 20% in the past 12 months, the only reason it hasn't collapsed more is because they have been burning through their reserves to prop up the rupee.
> I would say based on their currency collapse the Indian economy is contracting around 2-3%.


hard earned 50 cents

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

anarchy 99 said:


> Indian economy is in contraction, don't believe their numbers. All made up. Their industrial production is falling, inflation is sky high, interest rates sky high. And they expect the world to believe they are still growing?
> 
> Indian currency has collapsed over 20% in the past 12 months, the only reason it hasn't collapsed more is because they have been burning through their reserves to prop up the rupee.
> I would say based on their currency collapse the Indian economy is contracting around 2-3%.



Come on&#65292; at least Indian population is still growing&#65292; which has been taken&#65292; by odd logic&#65292;to be THE reason why the future is orange for India&#12290;In the eyes of many Indians&#65292;their country will become a superpower simply because it has the world's highest fertility rate&#12290;


----------



## Boson

cirr said:


> Come on&#65292; at least Indian population is still growing&#65292; which has been taken&#65292; by odd logic&#65292;to be THE reason why the future is orange for India&#12290;In the eyes of many Indians&#65292;their country will become a superpower simply because it has the world's highest fertility rate&#12290;



another 50 cents

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zeeshan360

Earned 1 dollar total

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kkacer

anarchy 99 said:


> Indian economy is in contraction, don't believe their numbers. All made up. Their industrial production is falling, inflation is sky high, interest rates sky high. And they expect the world to believe they are still growing?
> 
> Indian currency has collapsed over 20% in the past 12 months, the only reason it hasn't collapsed more is because they have been burning through their reserves to prop up the rupee.
> 
> I would say based on their currency collapse the Indian economy is contracting around 2-3%.



India is a big mouth and joke country

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## prabhakar

kkacer said:


> India is a big mouth and joke country



you will get the bonus for that


----------



## anarchy 99

kkacer said:


> India is a big mouth and joke country



 very true. Indian economy is a laughing stock.

The dropee has collapsed 20% which means the global investors have lost confidence in the Indian economy. Its debts are skyrocketing, inflation is very high, growth is actually contracting.
India was never on a sustainble growth model where you go into debt every year, eventually you run out of rope and investors lose faith in your currency.

India makes greece look solvent.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Icecreamcart

Just a graph I found which is very interesting.






This spike in inefficiency following the economic reforms...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gslv mk3

anarchy 99 said:


> very true. Indian economy is a laughing stock.
> 
> The dropee has collapsed 20% which means the global investors have lost confidence in the Indian economy. Its debts are skyrocketing, inflation is very high, growth is actually contracting.
> India was never on a sustainble growth model where you go into debt every year, eventually you run out of rope and investors lose faith in your currency.
> 
> India makes greece look solvent.


You are heck of lot of money by simply typing these blah blah here...We are so jealous of you

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## laman12345

Icecreamcart said:


> Just a graph I found which is very interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This spike in inefficiency following the economic reforms...



wow...India so poor

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## danger007

laman12345 said:


> wow...India so poor



yes India is poor country.... and well chini is rich country with 500 million labor ... china is well known for cheap labor....

SHANGHAI - Factory workers demanding better wages and working conditions are hastening the eventual end of an era of cheap costs that helped make southern coastal China the world's factory floor.

click image to enlarge

Labor activists throw paper money near figures representing deceased workers at Foxconn Technology Group in Hong Kong. Demands for better wages and working conditions are hastening the eventual end of cheap labor costs in China.

File photo/The Associated Press
Select images available for purchase in the
Maine Today Photo Store

A series of strikes over the past two months have been a rude wake-up call for the many foreign companies that depend on China's low costs to compete overseas, from makers of Christmas trees to manufacturers of gadgets, such as the iPad.

Where once low-tech factories and scant wages were welcomed in a China eager to escape isolation and poverty, workers are now demanding a bigger share of the profits. The government, meanwhile, is pushing foreign companies to make investments in areas it believes will create greater wealth for China, like high technology.

Many companies are striving to stay profitable by shifting factories to cheaper areas farther inland or to other developing countries, and a few are even resuming production in the West.

"China is going to go through a very dramatic period. The big companies are starting to exit. We all see the writing on the wall," said Rick Goodwin, a China trade veteran of 22 years, whose company links foreign buyers with Chinese suppliers.

"I have 15 major clients. My job is to give the best advice I can give. I tell it like it is. I tell them, put your helmet on, it's going to get ugly," said Goodwin, who says dissatisfied workers and hard-to-predict exchange rates are his top worries.

Beijing's decision to stop tethering the Chinese currency to the U.S. dollar, allowing it to appreciate and thus boosting costs in yuan, has multiplied the uncertainty for companies already struggling with meager profit margins.

In an about-face mocked on "The Daily Show with Jon Stewart," Wham-O, the company that created the hula hoop and Slip 'n Slide, decided to bring half of its Frisbee production and some production of its other products back to the U.S.

At the other end of the scale, some in research-intensive sectors such as pharmaceutical, biotech and other life sciences companies are also reconsidering China for a range of reasons, including costs and incentives being offered in other countries.

"Life sciences companies have shifted some production back to the U.S. from China. In some cases, the U.S. was becoming cheaper," said Sean Correll, director of consulting services for Burlington, Mass.-based Emptoris.

That may soon become true for publishers, too. Printing a 9-by-9-inch, 334-page hardcover book in China costs about 44 to 45 cents now, with another 3 cents for shipping, says Goodwin. The same book costs 65 to 68 cents to make in the U.S.

"If costs go up by half, it's about the same price as in the U.S. And you don't have 30 days on the water in shipping," he says.

Even with recent increases, wages for Chinese workers are still a fraction of those for Americans. But studies do show China's overall cost advantage is shrinking.

Labor costs have been climbing about 15 percent a year since a 2008 labor contract law that made workers more aware of their rights. Tax preferences for foreign companies ended in 2007. Land, water, energy and shipping costs are on the rise.

In its most recent survey, issued in February, restructuring firm Alix Partners found that overall China was more expensive than Mexico, India, Vietnam, Russia and Romania.

Mexico, in particular, has gained an edge thanks to the North American Free Trade Agreement and fast, inexpensive trucking, says Mike Romeri, an executive with Emptoris, the consulting firm.

Makers of toys and trinkets, Christmas trees and cheap shoes already have folded by the thousands or moved away, some to Vietnam, Indonesia or Cambodia. But those countries lack the huge work force, infrastructure and markets China can offer, and most face the same labor issues as China.

So far, the biggest impact appears to be in and around Shenzhen, a former fishing village in Guangdong province, bordering Hong Kong, that is home to thousands of export manufacturers.

That includes Taiwan-based Foxconn Technology, a supplier of iPhones and iPads to Apple Inc. Foxconn responded to a spate of suicides at its 400,000-worker Shenzhen complex with pay hikes that more than doubled basic monthly worker salaries to $290. Strike-stricken suppliers to Honda Motor Co. and Toyota Motor Corp., among many others, also have hiked wages.

Foxconn refused repeated requests for comment on plans to move much of its manufacturing capacity to central China's impoverished Henan province, where a local government website has advertised for tens of thousands of workers on its behalf.

But among other projects farther inland, Foxconn is teaming up with some of the biggest global computer makers to build what may be the world's largest laptop production hub in Chongqing, a western China city of 32 million where labor costs are estimated to be 20 to 40 percent lower than in coastal cities.

Given the intricate supply chains and logistics systems that have helped make southern China an export manufacturing powerhouse, such changes won't be easy.

But massive investments in roads, railways and other infrastructure are reducing the isolation of the inland cities.

Gambling that the unrest will not spill over from foreign-owned factories, China's leaders are using the chance to push investment in regions that have lagged the country's industrial boom.

They have little choice, however. Many of today's factory workers have higher ambitions than their parents, who generally saved their earnings from assembling toys and television sets for retirement in their rural hometowns. They are also choosier about wages and working conditions.

"The conflicts are challenging the current set-up of low-wage, low-tech manufacturing, and may catalyze the transformation of China's industrial sector," said Yu Hai, a sociology professor at Shanghai's Fudan University.
http://www.pressherald.com/business/chinas-cheap-labor-changes_2010-07-09.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## laman12345

China Factory workers demanding better wages and working conditions - very good, China workers earns more





INDIA HIGH UNEMPLOYMENT RATE OVER 10% with more poor people than Africa 

hahahahaha

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## alok mishra

laman12345 said:


> wow...India so poor


 


laman12345 said:


> China Factory workers demanding better wages and working conditions - very good, China workers earns more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> INDIA HIGH UNEMPLOYMENT RATE OVER 10% with more poor people than Africa
> 
> hahahahaha

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cloud_9

*Govt set to notify 51% multi-brand retail FDI in Sept*


> The government has finally decided to bite the bullet on allowing 51 per cent foreign direct investment (FDI) in multi-brand retail, albeit in a different format. The long-pending Cabinet decision is set to be notified by the second week of September, after the Parliaments monsoon session is over, with a clear message that the execution of the decision would lie in the court of the states.
> 
> A top official told Business Standard the main opposition that came from the United Progressive Alliance (UPA)s ally, Trinamool Congress, had been taken care of. The main thing now is that Prime Minister Manmohan Singh wants to roll out the decision. Suspending the move had given an extremely negative impression of Indias decision-making powers to the world. So the decision has to be notified now, no matter what, the official, who did not want to be identified, said.
> 
> The plan is to push the decision once the monsoon session of Parliament is over by September 7.We are ready with the entire policy. It is only a matter of removing the finger from the pause button. The decision has already been approved by the Cabinet. We will now have to notify it, which will be definitely done by the second week of next month, the official said.
> 
> The idea is to go ahead with the decision and let those states favouring it invite FDI in their areas, as well as respect others that are against the move.
> 
> Earlier, in June, Commerce and Industry Minister Anand Sharma had written letters to key state governments, seeking their support for the move.
> 
> So far Congress-ruled states such as Rajasthan, Delhi, Uttarakhand and Manipur have extended their support. Bharatiya Janata Party (BJP)-ruled state Himachal Pradesh has also given its consent, according to a senior official from the Department of Industrial Policy and Promotion under the Ministry of Commerce and Industry.
> 
> Last week, during the fourth meeting of the government-industry task force, Sharma had assured the industry of a package on FDI. Besides, multi-brand retail, the package will include some key clarifications in the FDI policy on single-brand retailing.
> 
> Earlier, the Cabinet had cleared 100 per cent FDI in single-brand retail and up to 51 per cent in multi-brand retail. However, after persistent protests by Trinamool Congress and the Opposition, the government notified only one of the decisions  hiking FDI from the then cap of 51 per cent in single-brand retail.
> 
> Multinational corporations such as Swedish homeware company Ikea and the Netherlands-based Zara now want certain changes in rules of that decision.
> 
> The move to allow up to 51 per cent FDI in multi-brand retail will come notwithstanding recent recommendations by the Prime Ministers Economic Advisory Council to lower the cap on FDI to 49 per cent to evolve a greater consensus.
> 
> The entry of large retail chains in India is expected to benefit consumers through price reductions facilitated by the reduction in intermediaries effected by retail giants such as Walmart, Tesco and Carrefour. Investments in cold-storage and warehousing will ease supply-side pressures that have driven food inflation to double digits, according to an analysis by ICRA.
> 
> The notification of the multi-brand retail FDI decision would be yet another move by the government to assuage the sentiments of foreign investors after it directed a review of the General Anti-Avoidance Rules and retrospective amendments to the Income-Tax Act.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IND151

^^ good decision


----------



## Shatterpoint

Actually in a way its good the Indian rupee has dropped, mean cheaper goods and cheaper for FDI etc, and great for us tourist;


----------



## kkacer

Shatterpoint said:


> Actually in a way its good the Indian rupee has dropped, mean cheaper goods and cheaper for FDI etc, and great for us tourist;



stupid, India imports much more than export. 

india rupee's depreciation greatly harm your economey - Huge Trade Deficit

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Boson

kkacer said:


> stupid, India imports much more than export.
> 
> india rupee's depreciation greatly harm your economey - Huge Trade Deficit





now chinkies are flattering us.... they study about indian monsoons, economics, defence, even caste, religion, ... gurgaon !!!!
(some even gave me some information about Anna Hazare which I didn't know !!!!!)

they have given up on china already.

I suggest you guys start learning Hindi now .... that's the only thing missing, now.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Vinod2070

Their nicks are really interesting.

Chosen by a computer from random names, like the names of hurricanes.

The posts also seem like automated RSS feeds. No human element, just Pavlovian...


----------



## DARIUS

kkacer said:


> stupid, India imports much more than export.
> 
> india rupee's depreciation greatly harm your economey - Huge Trade Deficit


Atleast we are happy with the fact that we do not export any piece of crap unlike some other countries whose products usually carry the tagline*"Use & Throw" *

Its really fascinating that these Chinese who overtly claim that they do not give a damn about India. . . India is like a mosquito in front of the mighty PRC and such other BS seem to be knowing more about India than their own country and sometimes even come up with facts that even we Indian's might not know!!. . .* This really makes me suspicious of their true identity???*


----------



## Tangent

kkacer said:


> stupid, India imports much more than export.
> 
> india rupee's depreciation greatly harm your economey - Huge Trade Deficit


Stupid, Import becomes more costly, hence less attractive whereas the export becomes more cost competitive via dollar terms in international market.
Did you ever tried to realize why yen is maintained at such low levels and why China is following Japan ( China copy and follows Japan in every thigh like a obedient slave ) economic model of keeping RMB ARTIFICIALLY low.
Get a life and grow up.
The imports , which are necessary are the one which would hurt us the more, e.g oil imports.


----------



## kkacer

Tangent said:


> Stupid, Import becomes more costly, hence less attractive whereas the export becomes more cost competitive via dollar terms in international market.
> Did you ever tried to realize why yen is maintained at such low levels and why China is following Japan ( China copy and follows Japan in every thigh like a obedient slave ) economic model of keeping RMB ARTIFICIALLY low.
> Get a life and grow up.
> The imports , which are necessary are the one which would hurt us the more, e.g oil imports.



*Stupid India are u dreaming, Stop Big Mouth! what can u export???  

India hits huge trade deficit again (-185 billions)

Get a Life and grow up and stop BIG MOUTH 


India's Trade Deficit Hits Record $185 Billion!! *
India's Trade Deficit Hits Record $185 Billion | Journal of Commerce

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cloud_9

*India's marine exports may grow over 28 per cent in FY13*


> NEW DELHI: *India's marine exports are likely to grow by over 28 per cent year-on-year to USD 4.5 billion in the current fiscal on rising demand in western markets like the US and Europe*.
> 
> *During 2011-12, seafood exports stood at USD 3.5 billion*, according to the data provided by the Marine Products Export Development Authority (MPEDA).
> 
> "We expect seafood exports to touch USD 4.5 billion in 2012-13 due to increase in demand, mainly for Litopenaeus Vannamei shrimp and Black Tiger shrimp, in the US and European markets," an MPEDA official said.
> 
> The US and Europe together account for over 45 per cent of the country's total seafood exports.
> 
> Litopenaeus Vannamei shrimp and Black Tiger shrimp, top the list of favourite seafood items in countries like Europe, American, Japan and China.
> 
> During April-June, the country's marine exports grew at a healthy rate of over 15 per cent compared to the last fiscal.
> 
> Also, the focus is on better infrastructure facilities to encourage production of value-added items, the official said.
> 
> The MPEDA, which is under the Commerce and Industry Ministry, is the nodal agency for promotion of export of marine products from India.



*Iran emerges largest buyer of Indian soyameal*


> NEW DELHI, AUG. 21: After basmati and crude oil, it is soyameal thats getting India closer to Iran.
> 
> The West Asian country has emerged as the largest buyer of soyameal from India in recent months displacing Japan from the top slot. Until now, Iran has been largely sourcing soyameal from Latin American countries such as Brazil and Argentina.
> 
> Soyameal is used for live stock feed in sectors such as poultry, piggery and fisheries.
> 
> In the April-July period, Iran imported 4.4 lakh tonnes of soya meal accounting for over half of the Indias exports of 8.25 lakh tonne for the period. This is according to the data collated by Soyabean Processors Association of India (SOPA).
> 
> Irans buying has provided a fillip to our exports, said Rajesh Agrawal, spokesperson for SOPA. They (Iran) have come at a time when no other country is buying in such large quantities due to prevailing high prices.
> 
> BILATERAL PAYMENTS
> 
> The recent bilateral payment mechanism that allows importers in Iran to make payments in Indian rupees is aiding the soyameal exports. Irans total requirement of soyameal is estimated to be between 1.2 and 1.5 million tonnes. We are in a position to supply at least 40-50 per cent of their demand, Agarwal said.
> 
> PRICE RALLY
> 
> Soyameal prices have more than doubled in the past 10-12 months from the levels of around $280 a tonne to a high of $680. This price rally was triggered by the drought-reduced crop size in Brazil and Argentina last year.
> 
> Further, prices continue to rule high as the worst drought in 56 years faced by the US, the largest producer, has shrunk this year crop by 12 per cent. The contracts for the new season starting October have been settled at $610 a tonne.
> 
> We have a good window till January-February next year, when the South American crop comes into the market. Also the firm domestic demand is expected to keep prices firm, Agarwal said.
> 
> EXPORTS
> 
> India exported 40 lakh tonnes of soyameal worth Rs 7,017 crore in 2011-12. Japan, which accounted for 30 per cent of the Indias exports last year, has been the largest buyer for the past five years. Vietnam, China, Korea, Myanmar and the Philippines are the other large buyers of India soyameal.



*PC sales will remain buoyant in Q3: IDC*


> NEW DELHI, AUG 21: Personal computer (PC) sales in India will continue to grow in the coming quarter owing to the festive season and buying by educational institutes, independent research firm IDC said on Tuesday.
> 
> However, going ahead, barring fulfilment for the largest deal noted so far  Electronics Corporation of Tamil Nadu (ELCOT), which looks to extend into 2013, IDC observes commercial PC spending to be badly affected by the prolonged crisis in the Euro Zone and other global markets.
> 
> Rupee depreciation has further diluted the decision-making process among enterprises and small and medium businesses, which is stalling the growth, as noted in the recent past, Adwaita Govind Menon, Associate Research Director, IDC, said.
> 
> Meanwhile, the India PC market shipments for the second quarter (April  June) stood at 2.86 million units, a year-on-year growth of 15.7 per cent and 8.6 per cent over the previous quarter.
> 
> Lenovo sustained its leadership with a 17.1 per cent market share during the quarter. Hewlett-Packard tipped Dell to take the second place with 13.7 per cent market share. Despite the environment around costs being volatile and unpredictable, consumers continued to be demanding, which has largely enabled the PC growth in second quarter 2012, Kiran Kumar, Senior Analyst, IDC, said.
> 
> Further, introduction of a new series of budget laptops coupled with a good balance of the product mix continued to boost their growth during the quarter, he said.


----------



## shuttler

Tangent said:


> Stupid, Import becomes more costly, hence less attractive whereas the export becomes more cost competitive via dollar terms in international market.
> Did you ever tried to realize why yen is maintained at such low levels and why China is following Japan ( China copy and follows Japan in every thigh like a obedient slave ) economic model of keeping RMB ARTIFICIALLY low.
> Get a life and grow up.
> The imports , which are necessary are the one which would hurt us the more, e.g oil imports.



stupid! get a life a grow up! not in the case of an oil deficient country like india where over 80% of oil is imported. second China does not follow the japanese model. no one can boss our currency except our central bank. RMB has been inflating over 40% since 2005 and keep cheerleading for your boss with a dull head! the yanks should have blacklisted us! You dont know the cause for Japan's economic woes so STFU! The crude is going to inflate more in the next few months. its now moving into an upward trend towards 100. More trade unfavorable balance and another record deficits will hit the india's shaky economy!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IndoCarib

* India's Tata Motors aiming at Chinese market*
*
KOLKATA, India -- India's premier automaker Tata Motors-owned Jaguar Land Rover is making inroads in the Chinese luxury car market, as more consumers are taking to the roads in luxury SUVs.*

"We see great potential for further growth. We sell our entire vehicle line-up in China and will grow by expanding sales and introducing new derivatives and models, some designed specifically for China," a top company official said Monday.
*
As the upper end of the Chinese auto market is all about chauffeured-luxury vehicles, Tata Motors intends to rev up the momentum and roar back to health. China was Jaguar Land Rover's third-biggest market after the UK and North America. The April-June quarter saw China surpass the US and the UK markets to become the biggest market for JLR with 22 percent of sales.*

Though JLR contributed 75 percent of revenue and 91 percent of profits to Tata Motors quarterly results, its India unit saw profits halve. JLR sales grew 34 percent to 83,452 units.
*
Last year, 42,063 JLR vehicles were sold in China. In June, 6,407 JLR cars were sold in one month alone, a 93 percent increase against June last year.*

As part of its plans to expand beyond Asia, Tata Motors had bought Jaguar and Land Rover from US Ford Motor Co in 2008 for $2.3 billion.

*JLR is increasing investments in China. It recently formed a joint venture with Chery Automotive for 17.5 billion yuan. The Chery-JLR joint venture is expected to roll off its first vehicle in 2014.*

Though official sales began in 2003 for Land Rover and in 2004 for Jaguar, the sustained sales growth has spurred expansion of marketing and service networks. More than 200 people currently work in JLR's China National Sales Company.

India's Tata Motors aiming at Chinese market |Companies |chinadaily.com.cn


----------



## cirr

*12th Plan GDP growth target likely to be lowered to 8.5%* 

Sanjeeb Mukherjee / New Delhi Aug 22, 2012, 00:44 IST 

12th Plan GDP growth target likely to be lowered to 8.5%

8.5%&#65311;&#65311;The ever-so-optimistic planners in New Delhi are still dreaming about a wonderland that India is NOT&#12290;

8.5%&#65311;&#65311;India will need extreme luck to achieve 7.5% growth on average for the 12th Five-Year Plan (2012-13 to 2016-17)&#12290;

8.5%&#65311;&#65311;How about 5% growth for this FY and under 6% for 2013-2014&#65292; to start with&#65311;

It has been a law of nature (of sort) held true for the last 30 years that Indian growth is 30% less than China's. So if China is forecast to grow, on average, 8% a year for the next 5 years, India's annual growth won't average above 6%.

Don't give me the crap about demographic bonus.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## oct605032048

*40k unit sold in 2012, 8 years after going into China's 20 million automobile market...
*


IndoCarib said:


> * India's Tata Motors aiming at Chinese market*
> *
> KOLKATA, India -- India's premier automaker Tata Motors-owned Jaguar Land Rover is making inroads in the Chinese luxury car market, as more consumers are taking to the roads in luxury SUVs.*
> 
> "We see great potential for further growth. We sell our entire vehicle line-up in China and will grow by expanding sales and introducing new derivatives and models, some designed specifically for China," a top company official said Monday.
> *
> As the upper end of the Chinese auto market is all about chauffeured-luxury vehicles, Tata Motors intends to rev up the momentum and roar back to health. China was Jaguar Land Rover's third-biggest market after the UK and North America. The April-June quarter saw China surpass the US and the UK markets to become the biggest market for JLR with 22 percent of sales.*
> 
> Though JLR contributed 75 percent of revenue and 91 percent of profits to Tata Motors quarterly results, its India unit saw profits halve. JLR sales grew 34 percent to 83,452 units.
> *
> Last year, 42,063 JLR vehicles were sold in China. In June, 6,407 JLR cars were sold in one month alone, a 93 percent increase against June last year.*
> 
> As part of its plans to expand beyond Asia, Tata Motors had bought Jaguar and Land Rover from US Ford Motor Co in 2008 for $2.3 billion.
> 
> *JLR is increasing investments in China. It recently formed a joint venture with Chery Automotive for 17.5 billion yuan. The Chery-JLR joint venture is expected to roll off its first vehicle in 2014.*
> 
> Though official sales began in 2003 for Land Rover and in 2004 for Jaguar, the sustained sales growth has spurred expansion of marketing and service networks. More than 200 people currently work in JLR's China National Sales Company.
> 
> India's Tata Motors aiming at Chinese market |Companies |chinadaily.com.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anarchy 99

Zoomlion formed a joint venture with an Indian company.
Someone should post the article. I can't be stuffed going to the trouble of doing it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## conworldus

oct605032048 said:


> *40k unit sold in 2012, 8 years after going into China's 20 million automobile market...
> *



The Land Rover is a good car, but not Indian just because Tata is the owner. This is like saying all Volvo cars and trucks are Chinese because Geely owns it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shuttler

conworldus said:


> *The Land Rover is a good car*, but not Indian just because Tata is the owner. This is like saying all Volvo cars and trucks are Chinese because Geely owns it.



a notorious gas guzzler. with a price tag of about 10 to 20% more expensive (LR4), it is no match for Lexus SUVs / Acura MDX which are asking less, a lot more fuel efficient and better warranty (in China).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cloud_9

*Exports unlikely to achieve $360 bn target for FY13*


> India's exports are unlikely to achieve the USD 360 billion target for this fiscal and will be about USD 334 billion, the Prime Minister's Economic Advisory Council said today.
> 
> The PMEAC, which is headed by C Rangarajan, said the imports would touch USD 515 billion, leaving a trade deficit of USD 181 billion or 9.7% of expected GDP.
> 
> "In 2012-13, the Council expects that merchandise exports will be about USD 334 billion, which is quite a bit lower than the target of USD 360 billion indicated by the Commerce Ministry, but would nevertheless be 7.8% more than that in 2011-12," PMEAC said in its 'Economic Outlook for 2012-13'.
> 
> It said the lower trade deficit is expected to ease the Current Account Deficit (CAD) down to 3.6% of the expected GDP.
> 
> "The CAD projected for 2012-13 is thus USD 67.1 billion. There is a potential upside to the CAD on account of the balances on net invisibles to do better than has been projected. However, offsetting this is the potential of higher petroleum prices and continuance of gold imports t levels higher than projected," it said.
> 
> The council said a change in the composition of both merchandise exports and imports is expected.
> 
> Overall, refinery throughput is expected to be higher by 5 million tonne and domestic crude oil output may also increase by about 2 million tonne in the current fiscal, it said.
> 
> "However, on account of stronger domestic consumption, the net surplus refined products available for exports is likely to be lower this year by about 3 million tonne," it added.


----------



## IndoCarib

cirr said:


> *12th Plan GDP growth target likely to be lowered to 8.5%*
> 
> Sanjeeb Mukherjee / New Delhi Aug 22, 2012, 00:44 IST
> 
> 12th Plan GDP growth target likely to be lowered to 8.5%
> 
> 8.5%&#65311;&#65311;The ever-so-optimistic planners in New Delhi are still dreaming about a wonderland that India is NOT&#12290;
> 
> 8.5%&#65311;&#65311;India will need extreme luck to achieve 7.5% growth on average for the 12th Five-Year Plan (2012-13 to 2016-17)&#12290;
> 
> 8.5%&#65311;&#65311;How about 5% growth for this FY and under 6% for 2013-2014&#65292; to start with&#65311;
> 
> It has been a law of nature (of sort) held true for the last 30 years that Indian growth is 30% less than China's. So if China is forecast to grow, on average, 8% a year for the next 5 years, India's annual growth won't average above 6%.
> 
> Don't give me the crap about demographic bonus.



You should head the IMF or world bank. What are you doing here ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

IndoCarib said:


> You should head the IMF or world bank. What are you doing here ?


 
For your information&#65292;both the IMF and the World Bank are craps&#12290;

By the way&#65292;when is the GDP figure for Q1 FY 2012-2013 out&#65311;

India's growth in Q1 won't be much above 5.5%&#12290;

As for Q2&#65292;it would be a miracle if India did better than 5%&#12290;


----------



## IndoCarib

*Disney puts another $180m into India*

The Indian government on Thursday approved Disneys plan to invest a further $180m into its Indian operations.

The government release announcing the approval said the money would be used in the expansion of the business and making downstream investment in other companies and subsidiaries of the company, including broadcasting companies.

A Disney spokeswoman said the company had no further comment. But a person familiar with the matter told beyondbrics that the money would be used to help integrate the operations of UTV, the Indian entertainment company it acquired by buying shares it did not already own for $454m earlier this year.

Disney puts another $180m into India | beyondbrics

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*India&#8217;s Reliance Power to Develop Energy Projects in Indonesia*

*Mumbai. India&#8217;s Reliance Power announced on Friday that it had signed a deal with China Datang to develop and operate power and energy projects in the energy-hungry South Asian nation and Indonesia.*

The companies plan to develop Reliance&#8217;s three coal mines in Indonesia and maintain and operate power plants in India and other markets, it said a statement, which did not disclose financial details.

State-run China Datang has an installed generation capacity of 105,896 megawatts &#8212; equalling more than half of India&#8217;s current generation capacity &#8212; and China is keenly eyeing opportunities in its Asian neighbors.

&#8220;The strategic partnership provides us a platform to expand into emerging markets like India and Indonesia, which hold enormous business opportunities,&#8221; China Datang said in the statement.

India?s Reliance Power to Develop Energy Projects in Indonesia | The Jakarta Globe

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## luckych

*Indian apps market set for $227 million boom*

Indian apps market set for $227 million boom - daily.bhaskar.com

Research and Analyst firm Gartner has spelt a bright future for the upcoming Indian applications market. Ashish Raina, principal analyst feels that the market size of applications will increase more than $227 million this fiscal year, along with a whole range of changing dynamics. This would mean, than since 2011, there will be an additional 22.6% growth, signaling towards a rather quick pace of development. Some of the major readings of this study were:



With the primary focus on cloud computing, mobile computing, and social networking, spending will go up significantly. Modernisation and easier utility would be the highlights in this case. Also, new business models and newer language to build applications and programmes will emerge as a result.
Cloud computing will also dictate the majority of the applications to be developed from here on in. By 2015, most of the governement institutions as well as business organisations will be using cloud computing based applications in one way or the other. 
Mobile advertising with higher interaction levels with consumers will emerge, with their main targets being the tablet PC users and smart phones geeks. Also a paradigm shift towards greater usage of these devices will be apparent as most CIO's will have atleast 20% of their employees work on such devices.
Open source software will become the norm, and even enterprise level applications will be hosted on open source servers.

The reason why this spells for another rehash of the DotCom boom is that, another parallel set of companies will now spring up to provide innovative solutions for the increasing mobile consumers of today. Product dfocus will be what can be used on the move, instead of the traditional methods ealier. Other than that, new developers will will crowd the space like never before, which would also mean moreemployment perhaps. Bet the Indian techies are already jumping in their seats!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## luckych

*India set to become second largest steel producer*


India is poised to become the world&#8217;s second largest steel producer. However, this is subject to companies finding the right technology to produce special categories of steel. Currently, with 74 million tonnes annual production in 2011, India is the fourth largest producer. Per capita steel consumption went up to 59 kg in 2011-12, from 34 kg in 2004-05. With the modernisation programmes of various public and private companies, the country will soon rise to second place, Prime Minister Manmohan Singh said in his address to the steel industry, after giving away trophies for the best integrated steel plant here on Monday. However, he noted that despite impressive data, per capita steel production was much lower than the global average of 215 kg. Also, the country was one of the importers of special category of steel. The Prime Minister&#8217;s trophy was awarded to SAIL&#8217;s Bhilai Steel Plant for 2009-10. Tata Steel got the trophy for 2008-09.

Business Line : Companies News : India set to become second largest steel producer

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ChennaiSKing

*Job offers from Microsoft, HUL, RIL, Goldman Sachs and others pour in as recession fails to affect IITs*

KOLKATA/BANGALORE: A muted economy notwithstanding, the first flush of pre-placement offers (PPOs) at six oldest IITs suggests that companies might be hiring more this year. Marquee employers such as Microsoft, Hindustan Unilever, Reliance Industries, Goldman Sachs, Adobe and Schlumberger have rolled out over 170 PPOs to the class of 2013, with strong indications that the final tally at these six IITs may beat last year's records. Officials from the six IITs ET spoke to said about 260 students from their institutes received PPOs last year.

Pre-placement offers usually start trickling in from July-August and can go on till October-November for top engineering colleges. The final placement starts after that, from December, and may go on till June the following year.

IIT-Kharagpur, the oldest among the IITs, has around 50 offers in hand compared to the 60 last year. Companies such as Schlumberger Asia, Microsoft, Transocean, Tata Steel, Qualcomm, Ittiam Systems, HUL, Goldman Sachs, CISCO, Texas Instruments and RIL have made their pick from 800 students of IIT-Kharagpur, said SK Barai, professor-in-charge (training & placements) at the institute. It expects a 10% increase in PPOs this year.

"Firms are pre-empting an improvement in the markets, and for that, they need to have resources ready," said an IIT placement professor, who did not wish to be identified. "They are hiring from IITs so they do not miss out on the talent pool."

Officials in IIT-Roorkee's placement cell say the slump is not apparent, having crossed last year's tally of 33 PPOs.

INCREASE IN SALARIES ON OFFER

IIT-Roorkee has received 34 PPOs till now and more will come in till November. There has been some increase in the salaries being offered by companies as opposed to last year, officials from the placement department said. Shell, Texas Instruments, Deloitte, Schlumberger and Goldman Sachs have made offers at this IIT.

IIT-Bombay has received 25 PPOs and more are expected over the next 2-3 months. The institute bagged 50-plus offers last year.








"We are receiving a good response from potential recruiters, but it's too early to say the situation is better than last year," said a cautious Avijit Chatterjee, professor-in-charge of placements for IIT-Bombay. PPOs are made to final-year students from undergraduate and postgraduate degrees at the IITs from streams such as mechanical engineering, electrical engineering, computer science and applied materials.


Companies such as Shell, Reliance Industries and Microsoft have made multiple offers to students of IIT-Madras. The institute's 525 students have received 18 PPOs, which include offers from Credit Suisse, Mahindra &Mahindra and Adobe. "We expect the numbers to be the same as last year," said an official from the placement department of IIT-Madras.

Salary levels have not been muted and anywhere between Rs 8-18 lakh is being offered to those who made a mark during their internships. PPOs are given to students based on their performance during internships and once accepted, a student is generally out of the placement procedure. There may be some exceptions though.

While the PPO phenomenon is far more common at the IIMs, it's now making its presence at the IITs.

IIT-Guwahati's placement-in-charge Natesan Srinivasan says companies have become more aggressive in recruiting top talent from colleges they visit. From July onwards, the institute has received 20 PPOs and last year's record of 30 such offers is within touching distance. Companies that have offered jobs are S&P Capital IQ, Tata Steel, Schlumberger, Microsoft, Goldman Sachs and M&M.

Job offers from Microsoft, HUL, RIL, Goldman Sachs and others pour in as recession fails to affect IITs - The Economic Times


----------



## David James

*Trade between India and US could cross USD 100 bn this year*


Trade between India and the US has increased by 40% since the launch of the India-US Strategic Dialogue by the Obama administration three years ago and could cross the $100 billion mark this year, a senior administration official said.


*
"The elevation of Indo-US relationships to that of a strategic dialogue* in 2009 has produced real results for the well-being and security of the people of the two countries," the assistant secretary of state for south and central Asia, Robert Blake, said. The third annual session of the strategic dialogue was held in June this year. "To take one example, the trade between our two countries is up 40% since we began our strategic dialogue and it may exceed, we hope to $100 billion this year," he added.

Blake was addressing the Indian American community at an event organised by the National Council of Asian Indian Associations (NCAIA). "Since India's independence, and most notably over the last decade, we have woven the tapestry of cooperation into one of thebroadest and deepest bilateral relationships in the world. *Today, this is a relationship that knows no limits,* " he said.
*
"On virtually every field of human endeavor, the US and India are partnering to shape a more secure and prosperous environment not just in our two countries, but throughout the world," he added.*

The US officials appreciated the role of the Indian American community in strengthening ties between the two countries.


Trade between India and US could cross USD 100 bn this year - Hindustan Times


----------



## luckych

*Staying in the hunt*

*FIIs preferred India over other Asian markets this year: Report*

Is the India growth story losing steam? Whatever India's macroeconomic indicators, global investors do not think so. Foreign institutional investor (FII) inflows into the Indian stock markets have scaled record highs so far in 2012. Indeed, FIIs have preferred India to all other Asian markets this year, according to BNP Paribas's "India Market Outlook" report.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## shuttler

*No fast growth rebound for India amid downgrade fears
*
reuters

By Frank Jack Daniel and Manoj Kumar
NEW DELHI | Tue Aug 28, 2012 

(Reuters) - India's economy likely remained in its deepest slump for nine years in the quarter ending in June, but high inflation and polarized politics leave the country's leaders with limited scope to crank up growth.

Weak demand in the United States and Europe has hit exports of IT services and manufactured goods, but the heaviest toll on the economy is from overspending and the lack of reforms at home - a point made by ratings agencies Fitch and Standard & Poor's, who have threatened to downgrade India's sovereign debt to junk.


Distracted by a scandal over the allocation of coalfields that has paralysed parliament, the government has further delayed planned big-ticket economic reforms. For now, it is focused on smaller measures it hopes will put the economy on track, including possible budget cuts later in the year.

Many G20 central banks have been moving to support growth through monetary stimulus.

*But the Reserve Bank of India is lothe to reduce borrowing costs, among the highest of major economies, until the government reins in spending on subsidies and increases capacity to fight stubbornly high inflation.*

"*India in a way is in an abnormal cycle with the combination of below-trend growth and above-trend inflation. And monetary policy cannot be the panacea,*" said Rajeev Malik, a senior economist at brokerage CLSA in Singapore.

A Reuters poll of 38 economists produced a median forecast of 5.3 percent year-on-year GDP growth for the April-June quarter, unchanged from January-March, which was the slowest growth rate since the same quarter in 2003.

*Forecasts ranged from 4.8 percent to 6 percent in the poll, ahead of the data due for release at 0530 GMT on Friday.
*
"We'll be in that 5 to 6 percent range for next year also," said CLSA's Malik. "The question is going to be how effective is any kind of response from the government and that is anybody's guess at this point."

While strong by global standards, such rates are considered almost recessionary in India, which targets 9 percent to provide jobs for a bulging young population.

Worried about social unrest if aspirations are not met, Prime Minister Manmohan Singh this month called high growth a matter of national security.

Singh's economic advisory panel this month cut its forecast to 6.7 percent for economic growth in the year to next March (2012/13), down from a previous forecast of 7.5-8 percent. The RBI predicts growth of 6.5 percent in the same period.

REVIVAL PLEDGE

Newly reappointed Finance Minister P. Chidambaram has vowed to revive an economy he steered through the 2008 credit crunch with tax cuts. The buzz on his return to the ministry helped a market rally, further fuelled by a flurry of minor policy moves.

*India never fully unwound the consumer-oriented tax breaks that some economists say caused the economy to overheat. With inflation at close to 7 percent for 2-1/2 years and a yawning fiscal deficit in the cross-hairs of ratings agencies, India, like China, has little space for a new round of stimulus.*

*Chaotic scenes in parliament this week highlighted political gridlock scuppering plans to cut runaway fuel subsidies and invite foreign supermarkets to open shop. Industrial output contracted in June, and the country is running a wide current account deficit that has driven the rupee to record lows.*

Singh, the pilot of India's initial reforms as finance minister in the 1990s, has seen his second term as prime minister dogged by graft scandals that have sapped his government's capacity to further remodel the economy.

He has a window to implement unpopular economic policies after the parliament session finishes next week and before elections in the state of Gujarat towards the end of the year, but a drought driving up farm aid casts doubt on that timetable.

"The current political environment puts a question mark on all the markets' reform expectations being met," J.P. Morgan said in a research report. Optimism that reforms are imminent drove a 12 percent rally in Indian equities in the last three months, but the "bulls are now getting edgy," the report said.

The Reserve Bank of India next reviews policy on September 17, and recent hawkish comments suggest it is in no mood to lower rates.

A drought in several farming states has delayed a plan to raise the price of heavily subsidised fuels such as diesel, a major contributor to a fiscal deficit that hit 5.8 percent of GDP in the last fiscal year.

SPENDING CUTS?

In private, officials admit a deficit target of 5.1 percent this year will be missed if fuel prices do not rise. One senior official involved with government finances said the ministry was considering an across-the-board cut to budgeted planned spending, with a task force due to report on the issue.

"If the oil subsidies are not controlled, the fiscal deficit could shoot up to 5.4 or 5.5 percent of GDP," he said. "There is a proposal to have 10 percent cut in the planned expenditure if needed."

An architect with Singh of the 1990s market liberalization, Chidambaram is doing his best to boost growth and balance the books through small-bore measures. Last week the ministry made it easier for companies to borrow overseas, *where interest rates are almost zero compared with above 8 percent in India.*

Chidambaram approved an $180 million FDI proposal from Walt Disney Corp (DIS.N), part of a backlog of proposals by foreign companies now being fast-tracked. He asked state-run banks to lend more money to consumers for durables like cars and washing machines, and credit to help stimulate farm growth.

*Chidamabaram's immediate goal is to avert a downgrade that would make India the first country to trade at junk in the BRICS group - Brazil, Russia, China, and South Africa.
*
*Credit default swaps suggest India is already a bigger investment risk than emerging markets such as Vietnam and more than double the risk of fellow BRICS.
*
The capital market division of the economic affairs ministry regularly updates the agencies about steps taken to improve the fiscal situation.

"We assume they would wait before taking any action," said another senior finance ministry official. "If they downgrade us in a hurry and the economy starts picking up in the second half won't they lose face?"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cloud_9

*Rural Indians outpace urbanites in spending growth: Crisil study*


> KOLKATA, AUG 29: For the first time since economic reforms began two decades ago, consumption in rural India is seen growing faster than in urban India and has widened the growth differential.
> 
> Between 2009-10 and 2011-12, additional spending by rural India was Rs 3,75,000 crore, significantly higher than Rs 29,9400 crore by urbanites. The change has been aided by shift in rural income and employment scenario.
> 
> NSSO data shows that during 2004-05 to 2009-10, rural construction jobs rose 88 per cent, while the number of people employed in agriculture fell from 249 million to 229 million.
> 
> In addition, migrants from villages to urban areas, who benefitted from job opportunities in infrastructure and construction projects, increased remittances to their families in rural India, which boosted consumption.
> 
> According to Roopa Kudva, MD & CEO, Crisil, Underpinning this growth in rural consumption is a strong increase in rural incomes due to rising non-farm employment opportunities and the governments rural focus through employment generation schemes.
> 
> The value of goods and services consumed has always been greater in rural India, but urban India has narrowed the differential during most of the last decade by growing at a faster pace.
> 
> For sustaining the rural boom, substitution of short-term income boosters such as government-sponsored employment guarantee schemes with durable job opportunities in rural areas has played a critical role.


----------



## kkacer

*India revises key growth data, raising reliability fears* 

31/8/2012


*New Delhi: India has sharply revised its GDP data to show a much worse economic performance than originally thought in the aftermath of the global financial crisis, putting renewed scrutiny on the reliability of government data.

The Central Statistics Office (CSO) has revised GDP growth to 3.5 per cent from earlier estimates of 5.9 per cent in the fourth quarter of 2008-09.*

Questions over the reliability of Indian data are not new. Economists have previously challenged the accuracy of other indicators such as industrial production and exports. Faulty data makes it potentially trickier for policymakers to take decisions on matters like interest rates.

The trade ministry admitted in December it had accidentally inflated India's export figures by more than $9 billion due to a glitch in the computer system that collates the data.


http://blogs.wsj.com/indiarealtime/2012/08/30/dramatic-gdp-growth-revisions-baffle-economists/


----------



## kkacer

kkacer said:


> *India revises key growth data, raising reliability fears*
> 
> 31/8/2012
> 
> 
> *New Delhi: India has sharply revised its GDP data to show a much worse economic performance than originally thought in the aftermath of the global financial crisis, putting renewed scrutiny on the reliability of government data.
> 
> The Central Statistics Office (CSO) has revised GDP growth to 3.5 per cent from earlier estimates of 5.9 per cent in the fourth quarter of 2008-09.*
> 
> Questions over the reliability of Indian data are not new. Economists have previously challenged the accuracy of other indicators such as industrial production and exports. Faulty data makes it potentially trickier for policymakers to take decisions on matters like interest rates.
> 
> The trade ministry admitted in December it had accidentally inflated India's export figures by more than $9 billion due to a glitch in the computer system that collates the data.
> 
> 
> Dramatic GDP Growth Revisions Baffle Economists - India Real Time - WSJ



BIG MOUTH INDIANS THE TRUTH PROVES IT AGAIN!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pk_baloch

double post----


----------



## pk_baloch

kkacer said:


> *INDIA IS A JOKE *



agree with u 100 %  

now watch this 


Hindu group behind 26/11: Indian journalist - thenews.com.pk


----------



## doublemaster

pk_baloch said:


> agree with u 100 %
> 
> now watch this
> 
> 
> Hindu group behind 26/11: Indian journalist - thenews.com.pk
> 
> im geting online from my original id now



You are a comedian man....Really.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChennaiSKing

pk_baloch said:


> agree with u now read this
> 
> 
> Hindu group behind 26/11: Indian journalist - thenews.com.pk
> 
> 
> 
> agree with u ......
> 
> now watch this Hindu group behind 26/11: Indian journalist - thenews.com.pk



What is new in this...you guys are known to create your own stories - for years you guys said 9/11 was staged by the "Jew and American agencies" and never admitted Osama is in Pakistan, and one fine day the Americans busted your *** and took Osama as corps from close to your military establishment and your country become naked in-front of the world!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ares

kkacer said:


> BIG MOUTH INDIANS THE TRUTH PROVES IT AGAIN!


 
Did you even bother to understand the article or is the English used in 'it' is beyond your comprehension?

Here is the complete article ..which is from reuters and not a 'wsj blog' source you have given

It just explains how growth rate for FY 2008-09 has been revised to 3.5% from 5.9% and 2009-10 growth rate has been revised to 11.2% rather than 9.4%.


> (Reuters) - India has sharply revised its GDP data to show a much worse economic performance than originally thought in the aftermath of the global financial crisis, putting renewed scrutiny on the reliability of government data.
> 
> The Central Statistics Office (CSO) has revised GDP growth to 3.5 percent from earlier estimates of 5.9 percent in the fourth quarter of 2008/09. On the flip side, it also showed the fourth quarter growth estimate for 2009/10 was better than first thought - 11.2 percent rather than 9.4 percent.
> 
> The news, first published in Mint newspaper, came as the country braced for the release of GDP data for this fiscal year's June quarter on Friday, which is likely to show a continued economic slowdown.
> 
> Questions over the reliability of Indian data are not new. Economists have previously challenged the accuracy of other indicators such as industrial production and exports. Faulty data makes it potentially trickier for policymakers to take decisions on matters like interest rates.
> 
> The trade ministry admitted in December it had accidentally inflated India's export figures by more than $9 billion due to a glitch in the computer system that collates the data.
> 
> Government statisticians defended the change in the GDP numbers as routine revision.
> 
> Globally, economic data is revised on a regular basis. India, for example, revises inflation data every month. But the sharp revision - and the time gap from when the data was first collected - raised eyebrows.
> 
> "In GDP data, which is a very, very important data set for the central bank and the government, such sharp revisions are something which are a cause of worry," said RBS economist Gaurav Kapur in Mumbai.
> 
> "Quality of statistics is something which has been a concern for a while, and these numbers point to that again," he said. "At least for the inflation side, for instance, we know about revisions on a monthly basis, but in GDP numbers, having such sharp revisions, and that too going back three years, is something at least I have never seen."
> 
> (Also read Reuters Poll on April-June 2012 GDP data, click here)
> 
> "TRUE PICTURE"
> 
> The downward revision means the economy is growing at its slowest rate in three years, not nine years as previously thought. Economists expect Friday's data to show the economy grew at 5.3 percent in the June quarter, mirroring its disappointing performance in the previous quarter.
> 
> "These kind of historical revisions complicate the job for policymakers as it gets difficult to get an accurate picture of the risks in the economy and weakens ability to anticipate impact of shocks in the economy," said Rahul Bajoria, regional economist at Barclays Capital in Singapore.
> 
> India, which has basked in two decades of rapid economic development since landmark economic reforms in 1991, has seen growth slow sharply amid a prolonged political logjam that has stalled decision-making.
> 
> Government officials said the revision reflected changes in how India's industrial production was measured. The government recently changed the base year to which data is compared, something it has typically done every 10 years. The government now plans to revise the base year every five years.
> 
> The new index covers 682 items and includes products such as clothing, jewellery, processed food and new industrial products that were not covered in the previous index.
> 
> "The aim was to give a more true picture of the economy," T.C.A Anant, India's chief statistician, told Reuters.
> 
> (Writing by Matthias Williams, additional reporting by Tony Munroe and Suvashree Dey Choudhury in MUMBAI)


----------



## kkacer

*India's revised growth data, raises fears*

New Delhi - India has quietly revised a slew of key economic data ahead of new GDP figures due out on Friday, a move economists say raises questions about the reliability of the country's financial records.

Among the most significant alterations, the CSO sharply downgraded growth in the last quarter of the financial year to March 2009from 5.9% to 3.5%.

Rather, one economist, who did not wish to be named, said he felt the changes reflected *"incompetence".*

"What's the point of taking any (policy) decisions based on this kind of data?" asked Manas Chakravarty, a columnist at India's Mint financial newspaper.

India's revised growth data, raises fears | Fin24



*India's revised growth data, raises fears*

New Delhi - India has quietly revised a slew of key economic data ahead of new GDP figures due out on Friday, a move economists say raises questions about the reliability of the country's financial records.

Among the most significant alterations, the CSO sharply downgraded growth in the last quarter of the financial year to March 2009from 5.9% to 3.5%.

Rather, one economist, who did not wish to be named, said he felt the changes reflected *"incompetence".*

"What's the point of taking any (policy) decisions based on this kind of data?" asked Manas Chakravarty, a columnist at India's Mint financial newspaper.

India's revised growth data, raises fears | Fin24



Cheater and Incompetent INDIANS & SHAME ON YOU!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

Cretins displaying their comprehension power on Indian economy section !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pk_baloch

ChennaiSKing said:


> What is new in this...you guys are known to create your own stories - for years you guys said 9/11 was staged by the "Jew and American agencies" and never admitted Osama is in Pakistan, and one fine day the Americans busted your *** and took Osama as corps from close to your military establishment and your country become naked in-front of the world!!!




wat own ...this is said by ur own indian ...btw u people are responsible for every thing ,even to make highways and for trading u have killed muslims in burma and assam ......

not only this uR RAW supports khawariji people( TTP.).............



doublemaster said:


> You are a comedian man....Really.



thanku ..anything else .......??

chennaiking from india got very angry when i sent him link LOL

THIS IS UR REAL FACE ......


----------



## IndoCarib

*What slowdown? For some firms, India's economy still humming*

*India's economic growth may have slowed to a near-decade low, but you wouldn't know it from the pace at which Britain's Costa Coffee and many other consumer-focused companies are expanding.*

"The last couple of months have shown a slight dip in terms of consumer traction, but I don't think it's anything that we are very worried about," said Santhosh Unni, India CEO of the chain owned by Whitbread Plc.
*
The firm recently opened its 100th India store and plans 100 more over 18 months.*

"We will continue to expand aggressively in the coming 6-8 months," he said.

ANALYSIS-What slowdown? For some firms, India's economy still humming | Reuters


----------



## conworldus

Hmm.... Interesting.

The latest Indian GDP data comes in at 5.5% (let's just assume that it is true) Rupee has been hovering around 55-56 which indicates no significant capital inflows. Inflation is at around 7% which is still sky high. The Indian forex reserve has dipped to 288 billion.

It is quite possible that the Indian government is just printing cash.........



kkacer said:


> *India's revised growth data, raises fears*
> 
> New Delhi - India has quietly revised a slew of key economic data ahead of new GDP figures due out on Friday, a move economists say raises questions about the reliability of the country's financial records.
> 
> Among the most significant alterations, the CSO sharply downgraded growth in the last quarter of the financial year to March 2009from 5.9% to 3.5%.
> 
> Rather, one economist, who did not wish to be named, said he felt the changes reflected *"incompetence".*
> 
> "What's the point of taking any (policy) decisions based on this kind of data?" asked Manas Chakravarty, a columnist at India's Mint financial newspaper.
> 
> India's revised growth data, raises fears | Fin24
> 
> 
> 
> *India's revised growth data, raises fears*
> 
> New Delhi - India has quietly revised a slew of key economic data ahead of new GDP figures due out on Friday, a move economists say raises questions about the reliability of the country's financial records.
> 
> Among the most significant alterations, the CSO sharply downgraded growth in the last quarter of the financial year to March 2009from 5.9% to 3.5%.
> 
> Rather, one economist, who did not wish to be named, said he felt the changes reflected *"incompetence".*
> 
> "What's the point of taking any (policy) decisions based on this kind of data?" asked Manas Chakravarty, a columnist at India's Mint financial newspaper.
> 
> India's revised growth data, raises fears | Fin24
> 
> 
> 
> Cheater and Incompetent INDIANS & SHAME ON YOU!


----------



## DARIUS

^^^What India is and what India could become people would see in time!!Until then whatever makes people filled with envy and jealousy feel better and vent out the steam is fine for me. . . . BTW Pakistani members pls refrain from commenting on this thread cause I think Pakistan is the last country from whom we need advise on how to take care of our economy!!
BTW here are some links :



> Don&#8217;t Fall for This China Head Fake
> Published Wed, Jan 25th, 2012 Louis Basenese
> Since August 2011, I&#8217;ve been ushering in proof that the China growth story is slowing down.Now we have even more proof&#8230;
> Last week, China&#8217;s statistics bureau revealed the economy grew by 8.9% in the fourth quarter &#8211; the slowest pace in 10 quarters. And full-year GDP growth checked in at 9.2%, down from 10.4% in 2010.
> What amazes me, though, is that investors applauded the figures as a &#8220;clear&#8221; indication that China is headed for a steady slowdown, rather than a hard landing. And, in turn, they bid up share prices in Shanghai.
> Can you say, &#8220;Denial?&#8221;
> Stock Markets Don&#8217;t Lie
> Remember, stock markets are forward-looking beasts. And ever since April 2011, the Shanghai Composite Index has been dropping.
> That&#8217;s a much clearer signal to me that more trouble lies ahead for the world&#8217;s second-largest economy than one quarter&#8217;s worth of economic data.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what do I make of the latest rally? It&#8217;s nothing more than a head fake. So don&#8217;t fall for it &#8211; the economic data and commentary coming out of China continues to indicate that growth is cooling.
> Consider:
> China&#8217;s richest man and Chairman of Sany Heavy Industry Co., Liang Wengen, recently said that construction machinery demand is weak. If anyone has a clue about construction demand in China, I&#8217;d say it&#8217;s Mr. Wengen. His comments don&#8217;t exactly instill optimism, now do they?
> In 2011, home sales rose at their slowest pace in three years. And real estate prices are plummeting, too. For example, Sanya, China&#8217;s hottest property market in 2010, witnessed a 28% decline in prices in 2011 (through November), according Centaline Property Agency.
> I&#8217;m not alone in my bearish thinking here, either. After the latest data release, an IHS Global strategist said China&#8217;s &#8220;economy is in the midst of an aggressive slowdown.&#8221; Preach it, brother!
> Be Wary of the China Skyscraper Boom
> If you have any lingering doubts that China is destined for a prolonged slowdown, consider the obscure, yet informative, Barclays Skyscraper Index.
> It measures construction activity and reveals that construction of the tallest buildings in the world coincides with economic crises.
> For example, the construction of three record-breaking buildings &#8211; 40 Wall Street, the Chrysler building and the Empire State building &#8211; coincided with the Great Depression
> Well, guess what? There are about 125 skyscrapers currently under construction in China, with 65 set for completion over the next six years. In comparison, India is only planning to complete 14 skyscrapers in the next five years.
> When so many skyscrapers go up, the Barclays Index suggests that after so much misallocation of capital, the economy is certain to come down.
> So look out below!
> Bottom line: If you still have a significant amount of money invested in Chinese equities, take heed. The latest economic data, stock market activity and the Barclays Skyscraper Index imply a significant slowdown could be in the works.
> Ahead of the tape,
> Louis Basenese


----------



## kkacer

kkacer said:


> *India's revised growth data, raises fears*
> 
> New Delhi - India has quietly revised a slew of key economic data ahead of new GDP figures due out on Friday, a move economists say raises questions about the reliability of the country's financial records.
> 
> Among the most significant alterations, the CSO sharply downgraded growth in the last quarter of the financial year to March 2009from 5.9% to 3.5%.
> 
> Rather, one economist, who did not wish to be named, said he felt the changes reflected *"incompetence".*
> 
> "What's the point of taking any (policy) decisions based on this kind of data?" asked Manas Chakravarty, a columnist at India's Mint financial newspaper.
> 
> India's revised growth data, raises fears | Fin24
> 
> 
> 
> *India's revised growth data, raises fears*
> 
> New Delhi - India has quietly revised a slew of key economic data ahead of new GDP figures due out on Friday, a move economists say raises questions about the reliability of the country's financial records.
> 
> Among the most significant alterations, the CSO sharply downgraded growth in the last quarter of the financial year to March 2009from 5.9% to 3.5%.
> 
> Rather, one economist, who did not wish to be named, said he felt the changes reflected *"incompetence".*
> 
> "What's the point of taking any (policy) decisions based on this kind of data?" asked Manas Chakravarty, a columnist at India's Mint financial newspaper.
> 
> India's revised growth data, raises fears | Fin24
> 
> 
> 
> Cheater and Incompetent INDIANS & SHAME ON YOU!


 




conworldus said:


> Hmm.... Interesting.
> 
> The latest Indian GDP data comes in at 5.5% (let's just assume that it is true) Rupee has been hovering around 55-56 which indicates no significant capital inflows. Inflation is at around 7% which is still sky high. The Indian forex reserve has dipped to 288 billion.
> 
> It is quite possible that the Indian government is just printing cash.........



You are totally Right! Shame on India Government and Big Mouth Indians

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DARIUS

I have noticed a particularly amazing and funny trend on this forum.Whenever there's some bad or negative news from India people tend to get all over it and over-excited and joyous!!*I would like to remind them that the growth story of any country should be sustainable and not dictated by it' political masters.Things are ought to be made when they are required.Empty malls and Ghost cities and a Third World country with a First World Infra is the last thing that India need's!!*BTW why is there so much blabbering going on about revised growth data??*If the intention on the part of GoI had been to hide anything they would have never gone for a revision of the key factors rather everything would have been brushed under the carpet like thy do in some countries*.This is a figure from the last Q of the FY 2008-09 I guess??*If the Govt is willing to revise older figures than why the hell should there be a question mark on the current figures?? *.But perhaps people are more interested to see some negativity in India rather than look into facts!!:mrgreen:


----------



## cloud_9

*Govt nod to Rs 23,000 cr plan for hybrid vehicles*


> The government has approved a project for the promotion of environmentally-friendly electric and hybrid vehicles , at a total cost of Rs 23,000 crore ($4 billion) which will be invested over a period of eight years.
> 
> "The first meeting of the National Council for Electric Mobility (NCEM) has adopted the National Electric Mobility Mission Plan 2020 (NEMMP 2020)," Vikram Gulati, director in the ministry of heavy industries and public sector enterprises, told IANS.
> 
> "The NEMMP is a vision document that envisages promotion of electric and hybird vehicles in the country in the next eight years," he said.
> 
> "NEMMP 2020 objectives are meant to be achieved by state help that includes provisions for setting up of a manufacturing units , acquisition of technologies, setting up of infrastructure and demand creation," Gulati said.
> 
> According to Gulati, a total amount of Rs 20,000-23,000 crore has been envisaged for the NEMMP 2020 which also includes private investments.
> 
> The document envisages penetration of 60-70 lakh electric and hybrid vehicles, including passenger cars, two-wheelers, trucks and three-wheelers by 2020.
> 
> Currently the electric and hybrid vehicles have less than one per cent of the overall 17 million units per annum automobile market in the country.
> 
> Cost savings by the way of mitigating the use of fossil fuels is estimated to be triple the actual amount invested in the scheme.
> 
> The vision document also envisages close government and industry collaboration in rolling out initial projects. The NEMMP 2020 is part of the automotive mission plan (AMP) 2016 under the national mission for electric mobility.
> 
> Gulati said that the ministry will soon finalise several schemes under the NEMMP 202 which will then be sent for a final approval of the government.
> 
> "The vision document will now be converted into schemes and will be sent for final government approvals. We expect the process to take a minimum of three-six months," Gulati said.
> 
> Automobile manufacturers such as passenger car major Maruti Suzuki, Tata Motors, Hyundai Motor, General Motors, Toyota Kirloskar Motor and Mahindra and Mahindra are already working on vehicles powered by electric and hybrid technologies.
> 
> Even two-wheeler manufacturers like Hero MotoCorp and TVS Motor had shown hybrid models of their scooters at the Delhi Auto Expo held earlier this year.



*Economic growth slows to 5.5% in first quarter *


> Showing persistent sluggishness, *economy grew by 5.5 per cent in the April-June quarter this fiscal due to poor performance of manufacturing, mining and farm sectors.*
> 
> *The gross domestic product (GDP) had expanded by 8 per cent in the April-June quarter of 2011-12.*
> 
> During the quarter ended June 30, the manufacturing sector grew marginally by 0.2 per cent, against 7.3 per cent growth in the same period of 2011-12, according to the official data released on Friday.
> 
> Mining and quarrying sector recorded a growth of 0.1 per cent during the quarter under review, as against a contraction of 0.2 per cent in Q1 of 2011-12.
> 
> Farm production expanded by 2.9 per cent in the first quarter against 3.7 per cent in the same period last year.
> 
> The trade, hotels, transport and communications segment also witnessed lower pace of growth at 4 per cent compared to 13.8 per cent expansion in the same quarter year-ago period.
> 
> The growth rate of electricity, gas and water supply also dipped to 6.3 per cent in Q1, from 8 per cent in the corresponding period last fiscal.
> 
> However, the growth in the construction sector was robust at 10.9 per cent during Q1 of 2012-13, as against 3.5 per cent in the year-ago period.
> 
> Growth rate of services sector, including insurance and real estate, also improved to 10.8 per cent in the first quarter, from 9.4 per cent recorded in April-June quarter last fiscal.
> 
> *Economic growth in the January-March quarter was at nine-year low of 5.3 per cent*, as the provisional estimate released earlier.


----------



## IndoCarib

Indias economy grew more than estimated last quarter after the central bank cut interest rates to support spending at home as Europes debt crisis crimped export growth. Bonds fell and the rupee pared losses.

*Gross domestic product rose 5.5 percent in the three months through June from a year earlier, faster than the three-year low of 5.3 percent in the previous quarter, data from the Central Statistical Office in New Delhi showed today.* The median of 39 estimates in a Bloomberg News survey was for a 5.2 percent gain. 

India Growth Beats Estimates After Rate Cut to Aid Spending - Businessweek

India&#8217;s gross domestic product grew 5.5% in the April-June period, beating analyst expectations.

*This is the first time in over a year that the country&#8217;s economic growth accelerated, picking up from 5.3% in the previous three months.*

*While this was marginally better than analysts expected &#8211; on average, they estimated GDP growth would slow to 5.2% &#8211; most experts say there is little reason to cheer.*

Economists React: India


----------



## cloud_9

*30000 MW of renewable energy capacity addition planned in 12th Plan *


> New Delhi, Aug. 30: India is expected see renewable energy capacity addition of 30,000 MW, with significant contribution from wind power, over the next five years.
> 
> At the end of the 12th Five Year Plan (2012-17), the country is expected to have a total renewable energy generation capacity of 55,000 MW, Joint Secretary in the Ministry of New and Renewable Energy Tarun Kapoor said here today.
> 
> India has a renewables generation capacity of about 25,000 MW, he said at a conference on the power sector.
> 
> Of the projected 30,000 MW capacity addition, around 15,000 MW would be from wind power.
> 
> According to him, there are also certain issues such as the financial health of power distribution companies (discoms) and availability of transmission lines for renewable energy projects.
> 
> Amid a severe power shortage in the country there is increased focus on generating electricity from renewable sources such as wind, solar and hydro to bring down the demand supply gap.
> 
> Currently India has an installed power generation capacity of little over 2 lakh MW.
> 
> The conference was organised by the International Trade and Exhibitions India Ltd and ITE Group Plc.



*HC gives go ahead to Kudankulam power project*


> Chennai, Aug 31:The Madras High Court today gave its nod to the Kudankulam Nuclear Power Project, clearing the decks for the fuel loading and commissioning of unit 1 of the controversy-hit Indo-Russian project.
> 
> Dismissing a batch of petitions challenging commissioning of units 1 and 2 of KNPP, a Division Bench comprising Justices P. Jyothimani and M. Duraiswamy said the project did not suffer from any infirmity for want of any clearance from any authorities.
> 
> There is absolutely no impediment to proceed in units 1 and 2 of KNPP, the Bench said in its order, which was keenly awaited for loading the real fuel in the 1,000 MW unit 1.
> 
> The court also said the Centre and Tamil Nadu government shall oversee the plant continuously and take steps to protect the interests of the people and fishermen in the area.
> 
> Besides undertaking awareness schemes, the state government should establish a multi-speciality hospital and schools with hostel facilities for locals and children, give financial assistance for the fishermen in the area to have mechanised boats and provide port and cold storage facilities to store fish catch.



*Orissa attracts most investments in 4 years*


----------



## Chinese Century

IndoCarib said:


> India&#8217;s economy grew more than estimated last quarter after the central bank cut interest rates to support spending at home as Europe&#8217;s debt crisis crimped export growth. Bonds fell and the rupee pared losses.
> 
> *Gross domestic product rose 5.5 percent in the three months through June from a year earlier, faster than the three-year low of 5.3 percent in the previous quarter, data from the Central Statistical Office in New Delhi showed today.* The median of 39 estimates in a Bloomberg News survey was for a 5.2 percent gain.
> 
> India Growth Beats Estimates After Rate Cut to Aid Spending - Businessweek
> 
> India&#8217;s gross domestic product grew 5.5% in the April-June period, beating analyst expectations.
> 
> *This is the first time in over a year that the country&#8217;s economic growth accelerated, picking up from 5.3% in the previous three months.*
> 
> *While this was marginally better than analysts expected &#8211; on average, they estimated GDP growth would slow to 5.2% &#8211; most experts say there is little reason to cheer.*
> 
> Economists React: India



 yea like we believes those numbers.....
The whole world is struggling and things are worse now than it was in the 2nd quarter and somehow India magically grew faster than the first quarter.
The more corrupt you are in India, the higher you go.

Indian economy is contracting, no question about it.


----------



## cloud_9

*April-July fiscal deficit at $47.5 billion: Government*


> NEW DELHI: Fiscal deficit during the April-July period rose to 2.64 trillion Indian rupees ($47.5 billion) or 51.5 percent of the full fiscal year 2012/13, government data showed on Friday.
> 
> During the same period in the last fiscal year, the deficit was 55.4 percent of the budget target.
> 
> Net tax receipts during April-July period stood at 1.43 trillion rupees and the total expenditure was 4.37 trillion rupees.
> 
> In March, the government had budgeted a fiscal deficit of 5.14 trillion rupees or 5.1 percent of the gross domestic product ( GDP) for the current fiscal year.



*Foreign exchange reserves up by $1.26 billion to $290 billion: RBI*



> MUMBAI: The foreign exchange reserves rose by $ 1.26 billion to $ 290.18 billion on the back of a healthy improvement in currency assets in the week ended August 24, the Reserve Bank said today.
> 
> The total reserves had slipped by $ 250.5 million to $ 288.92 billion in the previous reporting week.
> 
> Foreign currency assets (FCAs), a major component of the reserves, were up $ by 1.22 billion to $ 257.87 billion for the week under review, the Reserve Bank said.
> 
> FCAs, expressed in US dollar terms, include the effect of appreciation or depreciation of the non-US currencies, such as the euro, pound and yen, held in the reserves.
> 
> The gold reserves were unchanged at $ 25.71 billion, the apex bank said.
> 
> For the week under review, the special drawing rights (SDRs) were up by $ 29.4 million to $ 4.386 billion, while the country's reserve position with the IMF also went up by 14.8 million to $ 2.206 billion, the RBI data showed.



*India, ASEAN members agree to conclude FTA pact by December*


> NEW DELHI: Trade and economic ministers of India and 10-member ASEAN today agreed to conclude the ongoing negotiations to widen the base of free trade agreement between them by including services and investments.
> 
> Commerce and Industry Minister Anand Sharma, who was in Siem Reap (Cambodia) to attend the 10th ASEAN-India Economic Ministers Consultations, reviewed the progress of talks with his ASEAN counterparts.
> 
> "India would be hosting a meeting of the Working Group on services and investment in the second half of September to conclude negotiation before the ASEAN-India Commemorative Summit in December in New Delhi," an official statement said.
> 
> The ministers agreed to intensify negotiations towards conclusion of the ASEAN-India Trade in services and investment agreement, it said.
> 
> Both the sides have already operationalised free trade pact in goods in January last year. The officials from both the sides are intensely engaged to include services and investments in the FTA.
> 
> These two sectors could not be included in that agreement as the two sides failed to reconcile their differences in time and it was decided to have a separate pact on these sectors.
> 
> Since 2011, bilateral trade has increased by 43 per cent to USD 79.8 billion. India is the sixth largest trading partner of ASEAN.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

After a similar contraction in exports for June, 

*India's July exports down 14.8 pct y/y - govt*

NEW DELHI, Sept 3 (Reuters) - India's annual exports fell 14.8 percent to $22.4 billion in July, while imports fell 7.6 percent to $37.9 billion, leaving a trade deficit of $15.5 billion, the trade ministry said in a statement on Monday.

After strong growth for much of last year, India's overseas sales have slumped, with officials blaming weak demand in the major export destinations such as the United States and Europe. Paltry exports have added to India's economic gloom, with growth close to its weakest levels in three years.

Exports have fallen from year-earlier levels in four out of the last five months. Exports between April and July fell 5.1 percent on year to $97.7 billion, the statement added. Oil imports were down 5.5 percent to $12.2 billion in July. (Reporting by Matthias Williams)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kkacer

*Indian exports down 14.8% in July* 


Imports also fall 7.6% to $37.9 billion, leaving a trade deficit of $15.5 billion

Indian exports down 14.8% in July

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IndoCarib

kkacer said:


> *Indian exports down 14.8% in July*
> 
> 
> Imports also fall 7.6% to $37.9 billion, leaving a trade deficit of $15.5 billion
> 
> Indian exports down 14.8% in July



can you read this ??

*Slipping tiger, crouching dragon: India PMI at 9-month low, China's lowest since 2009*

*A contraction in Asian manufacturing spread in August as new export orders fell across the region from China to India, showing the euro zone debt crisis was having a deepening impact on the global economy.

China's official purchasing managers' index fell below the 50 level that demarcates expansion from contraction for the first time since November 2011, while a similar survey from HSBC showed activity shrinking at its fastest pace since March 2009.

HSBC PMIs covering other major exporters painted a similar picture. South Korea's reading was below 50 for the third month in a row and Taiwan's PMI hit its lowest level since November.
*
The reports showed new orders, including new export orders, under pressure as fears grow that the euro zone is sliding into recession and the United States struggles to build up any economic steam.

*Even in India, where the manufacturing sector has expanded without a break for more than three years, new export orders fell in August at their steepest pace since October last year. Indonesia's factory activity also expanded in August, but new export orders fell for the fifth month in a row.*

Slipping tiger, crouching dragon: India PMI at 9-month low, Chinas lowest since 2009 - NDTVProfit.com

Now, can you comprehend ??



IndoCarib said:


> can you read this ??
> 
> *Slipping tiger, crouching dragon: India PMI at 9-month low, China's lowest since 2009*
> 
> *A contraction in Asian manufacturing spread in August as new export orders fell across the region from China to India, showing the euro zone debt crisis was having a deepening impact on the global economy.
> 
> China's official purchasing managers' index fell below the 50 level that demarcates expansion from contraction for the first time since November 2011, while a similar survey from HSBC showed activity shrinking at its fastest pace since March 2009.
> 
> HSBC PMIs covering other major exporters painted a similar picture. South Korea's reading was below 50 for the third month in a row and Taiwan's PMI hit its lowest level since November.
> *
> The reports showed new orders, including new export orders, under pressure as fears grow that the euro zone is sliding into recession and the United States struggles to build up any economic steam.
> 
> *Even in India, where the manufacturing sector has expanded without a break for more than three years, new export orders fell in August at their steepest pace since October last year. Indonesia's factory activity also expanded in August, but new export orders fell for the fifth month in a row.*
> 
> Slipping tiger, crouching dragon: India PMI at 9-month low, Chinas lowest since 2009 - NDTVProfit.com
> 
> Now, can you comprehend ??


 Do you read newspapers ? Do you know what is going on Europe ?

The FINANCIAL - Chinese exporters buffeted while India stays calm

The FINANCIAL -- Sluggish economic growth in many parts of the world continues to make life difficult for Chinese manufacturers, according to HSBC 's latest Purchasing Managers' Index which suggests operating conditions in the industry are at their toughest in over three years. 
*
India's latest manufacturing figures make more pleasant reading, with the PMI coming in at 52.8 - broadly unchanged on July's 52.9 - despite the major power failures that hit large parts of the country in early August.*

The FINANCIAL - Chinese exporters buffeted while India stays calm

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

^^^ and you can bet that mammoth blackout cost more than 0.1 PMI so pretty much completely unchanged!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kkacer

kkacer said:


> *Indian exports down 14.8% in July*
> 
> 
> Imports also fall 7.6% to $37.9 billion, leaving a trade deficit of $15.5 billion
> 
> Indian exports down 14.8% in July




leaving a trade deficit of $15.5 billion in Aug

Will India Break the Huge Trade Deficit Record last year ???


----------



## IndoCarib

*India outperformed EM & Asian markets in August: Morgan Stanley*

NEW DELHI:* In a scenario when most analysts are predicting near-term weakness in the benchmark index, India outperformed both emerging and Asian markets in the month of August, rebuffing earlier fears of underperformance, Morgan Stanley said in a note on Monday.*

*"India was the eighth best-performing emerging market in the month of August, up from 16th in the previous month," added the note.*

In the week gone by, the Nifty witnessed heavy selling pressure, weighed down by global cues and inaction on the policy front. The index ended nearly 2 per cent lower for the week ended August 31.

Macro events like the Q1 GDP data, global worries, commodity news and rating downgrades weighed on the markets in the previous week. India's economy grew at higher-than-expected 5.5% for the quarter ended June 2012, government data showed on Friday.

August was the fourth consecutive month where the mid- and small-caps underperformed the large-cap indices. They underperformed the large-cap indices by 1.2 ppt and 1.9 ppt, respectively.

With this underperformance, the year-to-date outperformance gap of mid-caps and small-caps vs. the large caps has shrunk to 3.7ppt and 2.2ppt, respectively.

Indian markets have been consistently attracting investment from foreign institutional investors (FIIs) which many analysts argue as 'hope trade'.

Sanjeev Prasad, senior ED & Co-Head, Kotak Institutional Equities, is of the view that there is some sort of global risk-on trade which is going on in anticipation of some positive intervention by central banks.

"Risk appetite has gone up globally which is resulting in huge amount of liquidity going into risk assets, including emerging market equities, of which India is a part," he added.

*"If you look at the numbers, you have seen about $4 billion of foreign FII inflows in the country over the last two months. So that is supporting the market. The second thing which is going on is some sort of a hope trade in India," added Prasad.

FII flows were strong, but domestic institutional flows remained negative. Market breadth remained weak even as narrow market momentum improved to multi-month highs.*

For the month of August, overseas investors pumped in close to Rs 11,000 crore in the Indian stock market in August - highest in six months - amid hopes of government initiatives on policy reforms and easing of monetary policy globally.

Thus, FII investment in the country's equity market has reached Rs 63,070 crore so far this year, and Rs 24,518 crore in the debt market during the same period.

India outperformed EM & Asian markets in August: Morgan Stanley - The Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## FRANCIS

Taking steps to take economy to higher
growth path: Govt
Cabinet Secretary Seth says that Indian
economy has seen similar difficult times &
managed to come out of it well
Press Trust of India / New Delhi Sep 04,
2012, 15:41 IST
Although global slowdown is affecting the
country, the fundamentals of Indian economy
are strong and the government is taking a series
of steps to see it moves to a higher growth
trajectory, Cabinet Secretary Ajit Kumar Seth
today.
The world economy is passing through a very
difficult phase and the performance of the
Indian economy has to be viewed in this
context, Seth said at Global Summit, organised
by the PHD Chamber of Commerce and
Industry.
"There is no dearth of projections and statistics
which we see bandied about, about what the
growth rate (is). We say the GDP in the April to
June quarter was 5.5%. Well, this is no doubt
less than the 8% figure of the corresponding
quarter of the last fiscal," Seth said.
"Look at the positive side, in the first quarter of
the year, the economy has recorded a higher
growth rate than the previous quarter. We
should remember that the world is passing
through difficult times and whatever is
happening outside will influence the domestic
economy," he added.
The Union Cabinet Secretary said the Indian
economy has seen similar difficult times in the
not too distant past and managed to come out
of it well.
"So, I do not see any reason at all why we
should be pessimistic and I am not pessimistic
at all. The macro- economic fundamentals are
still intact. So it is not as if everything is going
wrong. Not it is not," Seth said.
He also said the Finance Minister had on the
August 6 made a statement in which he gave
some indication about the way in which the
government intends to react to the current
situation and to see that the economy goes on
to a high growth trajectory.
"I can just say at this stage that the government
is considering a series of measures to
implement the announcements made by the
Finance Minister," he said.


Taking steps to take economy to higher growth path: Govt

BBC News - Indian businesses concerned about economic growth rates

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kkacer

cirr said:


> For a country that is at the level of development that India is&#65292;annual growth of 4% is suicidal&#12290;It means tens of millions of people will be out of work and the country will be in such a state that wild spread riots are not a high possibility but a certainty&#12290;
> 
> If China&#8216;s economy grows less than 5% annually&#65292; it will have more people losing jobs than finding jobs&#12290;India is supposed to be the country that is reaping the demographic bonus&#65292;a bonus that would turn into a deficit or even disaster if more jobs were not created and created fast&#12290;India needs 7% plus growth simply to keep the jobless number from increasing&#12290;



*India Rupee Hits 56 Today!!!!!!!!!!!!*

so poor........big drop again

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FRANCIS

kkacer said:


> *India Rupee Hits 56 Today!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> so poor........big drop again



You are not required in this thread , so just G.T.F.O. of here CHinese


----------



## kkacer

FRANCIS said:


> You are not required in this thread , so just G.T.F.O. of here CHinese



I just tell the truth. you can bury your head in the Sand

India High Inflation, High Debt, Huge Trade Deficit, High Unemployment, India Rupee drops to 56, so poor

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## laman12345

kkacer said:


> *India Rupee Hits 56 Today!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> so poor........big drop again



India GDP = 1.6 Trillion USD in 2011
India GDP = 1.3 Trillion USD in 2012

NOW Only *1.3 Trillion USD in 2012* due to RUPEE BIG Falling

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Agent_47




----------



## IndoCarib

Volkswagen to invest Rs 700 crore in India in 2 yrs

Mercedes Benz scales up investments in India to Rs 850cr - PTI

Toyota to invest Rs 900cr to increase production in India - PTI

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Boson

*India Moves to Center Stage in Global Grain Trade, for Now*

http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10000872396390443759504577632501846708454.html?mod=googlenews_wsj


----------



## David James

'India, US trade at $100 bn this year'

http://www.financialexpress.com/news/india-us-trade-at-100-bn-this-year/998923/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## David James

Petrol costlier in India than US, Pak and Lanka

http://www.deccanherald.com/content/276866/petrol-costlier-india-us-pak.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cloud_9

*HSBC India Services PMI at 6-mth high*


> New Delhi: India's services sector growth improved in August - registering the fastest pace in six months - as the segment continued to show "resilience" amid sagging economic scenario, an HSBC survey said.
> 
> The HSBC's Services Purchasing Managers Index (PMI) for August inched upwards to 55, from 54.2 in July. The index has kept above the 50-mark below which it indicates contraction, since November 2011.
> 
> "The service sector continues to demonstrate resilience with activity picking up pace in August. Moreover, growth in new orders and employment are also on the rise," HSBC Chief Economist for India and ASEAN Leif Eskesen said.
> 
> August witnessed the fastest pace of growth in new business orders since February and there was also marked increase in optimism about the future, HSBC said.
> 
> Private sector companies in India witnessed a further rise in new orders during August. It was the sixth successive month of job creation in the sector.



*Now, Air India to split, create two arms*


> New Delhi: Government today approved a Rs 768 crore proposal to hive off engineering and ground handling services of Air India into two wholly-owned subsidiaries as part of its turnaround plan.
> 
> A meeting of the Union Cabinet, chaired by Prime Minister Manmohan Singh, cleared the proposal to create the two subsidiaries -- Air India Engineering Services Limited (AIESL) and Air India Transport Services Limited (AITSL), an official spokesperson said.
> 
> The green signal came two years after Air India Board approved operationalisation of the two subsidiaries and submitted a note to the Civil Aviation Ministry to get the Cabinet nod. The Ministry had cleared the proposal in April this year.
> 
> With today's decision, Air India would begin the process of transferring the assets and manpower to AIESL and AITSL, which would be treated as separate profit centres.
> 
> AIESL would carry out Maintenance, Repair and Overhaul (MRO) business, not only for Air India but other airlines too and tap the potential of nearly USD 1.5 billion MRO business in the Asia-Pacific Region.
> 
> Air India would provide AIESL an equity of Rs 375 crore for capital expenditure over a period of three years, sources said, adding that this would be based on equity support received by the national carrier from the government. The subsidiary is projected to make profits in five years. About 7,000 employees of Air India would migrate to it.
> 
> AITSL, which would carry out the ground handling services, would be provided equity worth Rs 393 crore by Air India over 12 years. About 12,000 employees will shift to it.
> 
> This new subsidiary is projected to make profits from the current financial year itself, the sources said.
> 
> Air India has a total staff strength of about 29,000. It's aircraft-manpower ratio last year was 263 as against 150 in Jet Airways, 111 in Kingfisher and 102 in Indigo.
> 
> With the hiving off, this ratio is expected to come down considerably, the sources said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## laman12345

so sad poor data


----------



## RISING SUN

Q1 GDP growth surprises at 5.5%: Is the worst over for Indian economy?
NEW DELHI: Economic growth languished near its slowest in three years in the quarter that ended in June but was slightly better than expected, signalling the worst may be over for Asia's third largest economy and dashing investor hopes of an early rate cut.

Quarterly GDP grew 5.5 per cent, driven by a rebound in construction and financial services, provisional government data showed on Friday, just above the 5.3 per cent posted in the three months ended in March and slightly higher than economists had forecast in a Reuters poll.

The number offered little respite for Prime Minister Manmohan Singh as he struggles to escape a series of political scandals that have paralysed his economic agenda. Economists do not foresee a rapid return to boom times in India.

But while failing to signal a decisive rebound, the read-out was viewed by analysts as not weak enough to prod the central bank into make a near-term cut in interest rates, which have been on hold since April as it tries to force the government to push through reforms that would help tame inflation.

"We expect a gradual recovery in growth during the current fiscal year ending in March 2013, but this recovery is contingent on structural reforms," said Leif Eskesen, chief economist for India and ASEAN at HSBC in Singapore. "It will also depend on the stabilisation of the global economy."

Weak demand in the West has hit Indian exports, but the heaviest toll on the economy is from government overspending and a lack of reforms, a point made by both the central bank and ratings agencies Fitch and Standard & Poor's, who threatened to downgrade India's sovereign ratings to junk.

NO RATES MOVE, YET

Many G20 central banks have been moving to support growth, but policy interest rates have come down just once in more than two years and are among the highest of big economies.

Some investors had been optimistic that a weak growth number would persuade the Reserve Bank of India (RBI) to cut borrowing costs at its September 17 review, but the slight uptick will bolster the bank's argument that stubborn inflation is its main concern.

"The RBI still maintains a hawkish bias and rate cuts still seem some way off," said Jonathan Cavenagh, a currency strategist at Westpac Bank in Singapore, who said data from across Asia suggested growth would remain subdued in the September quarter.

RBI Governor Duvvuri Subbarao this week said inflation remained too high and needed to fall further or risk more damage to the economy.

Benchmark 10-year bond yield rose 3 basis points to 8.23 per cent after the GDP data, while one- and five-year overnight index swap rates also rose, reflecting disappointment over hopes for rate cuts in September.

Manmohan Singh's economic advisory panel this month cut its forecast to 6.7 per cent for economic growth in the year to next March (2012/13), down from a previous forecast of 7.5-8 per cent. The RBI predicts growth of 6.5 per cent in the same period.

Manmohan Singh's economic advisor C. Rangarajan said on Friday he saw growth being led by agriculture and basic industries such as coal and steel in the next few months.

"The monsoon has been very normal during the month of August and therefore the rural demand may pick up and may not decline as one has expected earlier," he said.

While the growth figure is strong by global standards, it is considered almost recessionary in India, which targets 9 per cent expansion to provide jobs for a bulging young population.

Worried about social unrest if aspirations are not met, Manmohan Singh recently called high growth a matter of national security.

But for all the gloom in recent months, plenty of companies and investors continue to bet on India's longer-term prospects, especially in sectors driven by domestic demand.

Net foreign institutional investment in Indian stocks and bonds has quadrupled this year to $16.7 billion, including nearly $4 billion since the start of July.

The Sensex is up 14 per cent this year, making it one of the best performing major stock markets in Asia.

BUDGET CUTS?

Newly reappointed Finance Minister P. Chidambaram has vowed to revive an economy he steered through the 2008 credit crunch with tax cuts. The buzz on his return to the ministry helped a market rally, further fuelled by a flurry of minor policy moves.
Q1 GDP growth surprises at 5.5%: Is the worst over for Indian economy? - The Economic Times

*August services PMIs: India shows fastest growth in 6 months, China at one-year low*
BANGALORE: India's private sector services business expanded at the fastest pace in six months in August, driven by the strongest growth in new business since February and increasing optimism about the future, a survey showed on Wednesday. Meanwhile, China's services sector grew at its slowest pace in a year in August, even though firms are hiring more workers at higher wages.

The HSBC Purchasing Managers' Index for services business in India, based on a survey of about 400 private-sector companies, rose to 55.0 in August from 54.2 in July, marking nearly a year of uninterrupted monthly growth.

Services, including government services like railway transport, make up nearly 60 percent of India's economic output.

Stronger performance there could further dash already receding expectations for more interest rate cuts from the Reserve Bank of India, which is now widely expected to leave them on hold this month.

The new business sub-index rose to a six-month high of 55.9 in August after posting 55.7 in July while optimism for future business also bounced, registering its biggest monthly jump since April. Any number above 50 represents growth.

The Indian economy grew by 5.5 percent in the quarter to June on a year earlier, according to government data last week, slightly better than expected and above the previous quarter's nine-year low of 5.3 percent.

That suggested the worst of a growth slowdown that began in the quarter to June last year may be over.

But much depends on conditions overseas. The euro zone debt crisis, which appears to have driven it back into recession, along with weak growth in the United States, has dampened much of the export market for India.

Indian software firms, the face of the multi-billion dollar outsourcing industry, have suffered the most from wilting demand in Europe and the U.S. for new projects, leading to poor corporate results last year.

However, some firms are expecting some support to come from the many central banks around the world poised for more monetary easing.

Tata Consultancy Services, India's number one software exporter, announced in July that it expects this fiscal year to beat the industry export revenue growth forecast of 11-14 percent set by trade body NASSCOM.

In an indication of expectations for better times, Indian services companies added jobs at the fastest pace in over a year during August.

The survey also showed prices rose at a much slower pace in August. Input prices rose at their meekest pace since December 2009 while prices charged by firms increased at the slowest pace in over a year.

But persistent high inflation overall in India is not likely to ease any time soon, said Leif Eskesen, an economist at HSBC, citing wages in particular.

"With inflation risks still lingering, partly on the back of deficient monsoons, and policy inaction from Delhi persisting, the Reserve Bank of India has little room and appetite for rate cuts," Eskesen said in a statement.



China PMI falls

The HSBC services sector Purchasing Managers' Index for China fell to 52.0 in August from 53.1 in July, but remained above the 50-point line that delineates expansion from contraction.

A new business sub-index expanded at its slowest rate since August 2011, weighing on the headline figure.

An employment sub-index rose to 52.7, its highest since November, while input prices, which primarily reflect labour costs, were at their highest since May.

Services account for about 43 percent of China's gross domestic product.

The survey follows two polls of China's factory activity which painted a far gloomier picture, signalling the pace of growth in the world's second-largest economy will weaken well into the third quarter and possibly beyond.

The HSBC manufacturing PMI fell to 47.6 in August, its lowest level since March 2009, while an official PMI hit a nine-month low of 49.2 in August, contracting for the first time since November. 
August services PMIs: India shows fastest growth in 6 months, China at one-year low - The Economic Times

*India growing despite hurdles, probably faster than China: Adrian Mowat, JP Morgan*
NEW DELHI: According to Adrian Mowat of JP Morgan, the Indian economy is probably growing faster than China at this point of time. In an interview with ET Now, Mowat said that India is showing better earnings trend versus the Chinese economy. This trend from an equity markets perspective is good for those investing in India.

"India is growing despite its government," Mowat said. Crediting the private sector for growing despite many structural problems, Mowat said that this growth has made the industrial base of India stronger.

He is also of the opinion that a fall in commodity prices will be positive for India Inc. The fall will not only reduce raw material costs but it will also help reduce the current account deficit (CAD), he opined. "A wide current account deficit will increase the risk of investing in India," he added.

Asked about the relative underperformance of the Chinese market compared to India, Mowat said that nearly 75% of China's market is state-owned. "As a minority stakeholder in the market, my interest may not be the same as that of the state," Mowat said.

However, a Reuters poll of 38 economists produced a median forecast of 5.3 per cent year-on-year GDP growth for the April-June quarter, unchanged from January-March, which was the slowest growth rate since the same quarter in 2003.

Forecasts ranged from 4.8 per cent to 6 per cent in the poll, ahead of the data due for release at 0530 GMT on Friday.

While strong by global standards, such rates are considered almost recessionary in India, which targets 9 per cent to provide jobs for a bulging young population. 
India growing despite hurdles, probably faster than China: Adrian Mowat, JP Morgan - The Economic Times

*India Inc unhappy at 5.5% GDP growth; asks government to revive economy*
India Inc said opportunities for revival of the economy would soon "peter out" if the government does not take immediate policy action.
India Inc said opportunities for revival of the economy would soon "peter out" if the government does not take immediate policy action.
NEW DELHI: Unhappy with 5.5. per cent GDP growth in April-June quarter, industry chambers today said opportunities for revival of the economy would soon "peter out" if the government does not take immediate policy action.

Expressing serious concern over the continuous slowdown in the GDP, which was the slowest pace of Q1 growth in a decade, industry body CII said the numbers leave no doubt about the "criticality" of the situation.

"CII strongly feels that opportunities for revival of economic growth would soon peter out if the economy dives into a downward growth spiral due to steep decline in growth of gross capital formation," chamber's Director General Chandrajit Banerjee said in statement.

Poor growth mainly in manufacturing, mining and agriculture pulled the first quarter GDP growth down from 8 per cent a year ago.

We once again appeal for a coordinated monetary and fiscal intervention to address this deteriorating situation, Banerjee said.

Industry body Assocham said the disaggregated figures clearly show the weaknesses in the economy and immediate corrective steps are required.

"The manufacturing sector has obviously been worst hit as the sector has become virtually stagnant at 0.2 per cent in Q1 of 2012-13 against 7.3 per cent growth in the corresponding period last year", Assocham President Rajkumar N Dhoot said.

Dhoot said given the global slowdown and slackening in exports demand, domestic manufacturing needs some stimulus by deeper cuts in interest rates.

"With the Finance Minister announcing intent on fiscal consolidation, this is an opportune time to cut repo rates," CII added.

Industry body FICCI said the growth slowdown reflects a sharp decline in investment and the government should take measures to control the fiscal deficit and lay basis for boosting investment demand.

"... what is worrisome is expectations of subdued global growth, uncertainty on Eurozone and slowdown in capital formation in India... I would like to emphasise that many needed economic decisions can be taken on administrative basis without new legislation," FICCI President R V Kanoria.

Consultancy firm Dun and Bradstreet expects the July-September (second quarter) GDP to remain subdued at below 6 per cent on inflationary pressures, unsatisfactory monsoon and policy stagnation.

"Nonetheless, we expect growth to witness some revival during the second half of the current fiscal with abatement of inflationary pressures and further easing of the monetary policy," said Dun and Bradstreet economist Arun Singh. 
India Inc unhappy at 5.5% GDP growth; asks government to revive economy - The Economic Times

*Land bill in current form to affect industrialisation: India Inc*
Land bill in current form to affect industrialisation: India Inc - The Economic Times


----------



## RISING SUN

*Ford to export India-built engines to Europe*
NEW DELHI: American carmaker Ford Motor Company is readying to export Indian-built engines to Europe, leveraging its increasing capacity in the country where it is investing more than $2 billion to build a new factory at Sanand in Gujarat.

"We would have a cumulative capacity to build 4,50,000 cars and 6,00,000 engines in India by 2015. We plan to export Indian-built engines to Europe as per the market demand," said Gary Johnson, vice-president (manufacturing) Asia Pacific and Africa.

The company's wholly-owned Indian subsidiary, Ford India, exports 40% of its engines and 25% of cars to 35 countries across the globe. The carmaker, which ships its compact hatchback Figo to Mexico and South Africa, plans to expand in the other markets as it launches new cars in India. Its dual engine and vehicle making plant at Sanand is expected to get operational by late 2014.

Ford is launching two models, including the compact sports utility vehicle EcoSport, in India as part of a product offensive to counter slumping sales in the region. The company hopes that its capacity expansion will help it compete better in the domestic market with its bigger rivals Maruti Suzuki, Hyundai Motor and Tata Motors.

Michael Boneham, president of Ford India, said the Indian market is expected to generate major volumes and may grow to 5 million cars by 2015. "We are looking at introducing several new cars in the Indian market. Notwithstanding the current slowdown in the Indian market, we are expecting to post steady growth with big volume generation across segments," he said.

Ford plans to build nine new plants in the Asia-Pacific region and roll out 50 new vehicles and powertrains by 2015, as it expects this region to contribute 70% to its global growth over the next decade.

Besides its two plants in India, Ford is setting up five new plants in China and two in the ASEAN block with a cumulative investment of about $4.9 billion. These three regions will serve as its main manufacturing hubs in Asia. At the same time, it is reducing its operations in Europe and scaling down production in tandem with the shrinking demand in the continent. 
Ford to export India-built engines to Europe - The Economic Times


----------



## laman12345

kkacer said:


> *Indian exports down 14.8% in July*
> 
> 
> Imports also fall 7.6% to $37.9 billion, leaving a trade deficit of $15.5 billion
> 
> Indian exports down 14.8% in July


 


omg!................................



Jade said:


> Comparing India with China is wrong. 7-8% growth rate would do wonders for India, but for China...no


* 
Tell me, what is 8% of 1.5 trillion GDP (India)?

Then tell me what is 8% of 7.3 trillion GDP (China)?*
*
As you can see, even if India had the same percentage growth rate as China, we would still be adding more than four times as much to our economy every year.

Even America with only 1% growth (of 15 trillion) is adding far more to their economy every year than India is.


*


----------



## IndoCarib

laman12345 said:


> omg!................................
> 
> 
> *
> Tell me, what is 8% of 1.5 trillion GDP (India)?
> 
> Then tell me what is 8% of 7.3 trillion GDP (China)?*
> *
> As you can see, even if India had the same percentage growth rate as China, we would still be adding more than four times as much to our economy every year.
> 
> Even America with only 1% growth (of 15 trillion) is adding far more to their economy every year than India is.
> 
> 
> *


 
India GDP was 1.8 trillion in 2011


----------



## laman12345

IndoCarib said:


> India GDP was 1.8 trillion in 2011



Wake up dreaming

1. US 1.8 trillions (Dec,2011) 

*2. But Rupee falling over 30% since 2012*

3. now 1.8 / 30% = 1.3 trillions only 

($56 rupee/ $1 US most updated)


----------



## conworldus

laman12345 said:


> Wake up dreaming
> 
> 1. US 1.8 trillions (Dec,2011)
> 
> *2. But Rupee falling over 30% since 2012*
> 
> 3. now 1.8 / 30% = 1.3 trillions only
> 
> ($56 rupee/ $1 US most updated)


 
India 2011 GDP final figure per IMF data is 1.676 trillion.

You can't simply subtract 30% and call it contraction because GDP needs to be converted with average exchange rate throughout the given year when expressed in US dollars. India GDP is calculated using rupees so therefore, the real GDP data in rupees is a better indicator than the US dollars.

Nonetheless, a lowered dollar term GDP indicates a drop in India's external purchasing power.


----------



## Bobby

laman12345 said:


> omg!................................
> 
> 
> *
> Tell me, what is 8% of 1.5 trillion GDP (India)?
> 
> Then tell me what is 8% of 7.3 trillion GDP (China)?*
> *
> As you can see, even if India had the same percentage growth rate as China, we would still be adding more than four times as much to our economy every year.
> 
> Even America with only 1% growth (of 15 trillion) is adding far more to their economy every year than India is.
> 
> 
> *


 
India growth came down 8% to 5.5 % (slow down of 2.5%) and China came down from 9.5% to 7% (slow down of 2.5%)

Since China is 3.5 times bigger economy ...it is facing bigger slow down 2.5 % of 7.3 trillion dollar vs 2.5 % of 1.8 trillion dollar of India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## laman12345

Bobby said:


> India growth came down 8% to 5.5 % (slow down of 2.5%) and China came down from 9.5% to 7% (slow down of 2.5%)
> 
> Since China is 3.5 times bigger economy ...it is facing bigger slow down 2.5 % of 7.3 trillion dollar vs 2.5 % of 1.8 trillion dollar of India



your data is wrong, what a stupid


----------



## Boson

*India revs up rare earth production to join big league*

India revs up rare earth production to join big league - India - DNA


----------



## Yogi

Five Indian firms like Infosys, TCS & others among Forbes list of world's most innovative companies

WASHINGTON: Five Indian companies including Larsen & Toubro, Hindustan Unilever and Infosys are ranked on Forbes magazine's list of "The World's Most Innovative Companies" topped by four US companies.

*Larsen & Toubro with an annual sales growth of 19 percent is ranked ninth in the world followed by Hindustan Unilever (12) with 11.4 percent. Infosys (19) comes third with 12.7 percent growth thanks to what the US business magazine called a lower "innovation premium."
*
This measures the difference between the value of the company's existing businesses and its expected future innovations. Companies must also have $10 billion in market capitalization and spend at least one percent of their asset base on research and development.

Tata Consultancy Services (29) with 19.5 percent was fourth among Indian companies with Sun Pharmaceutical Industries (38) with a 14.6 growth bringing up the rear.

Four US companies- Cloud computing king Salesforce.com, drug major Alexion Pharmaceuticals, internet retail giant Amazon.com and open source software leader Red Hat took the top four places.

Forbes said its analyses show at least three key things that the innovative companies do to create and sustain an innovation premium. These were: How well companies leverage people, process, and philosophies, differentiates the best in class from the next in class when it comes to keeping innovation alive and delivering an innovation premium year after year.

Forbes also featured S.D. Shibulal, cofounder and CEO of Infosys (#19 this year; #15 last), calling him "both observer and experimenter." In his 30 years at Infosys Shibulal says "there is nothing that I have not done."

He was the first sales person, has done account management, launched its internet consulting practice, is a network expert, helped design and launch its first ecommerce application, and has been the head of both delivery and sales, the magazine noted.

To get a new perspective, Shibulal took a five year sabbatical to work for another firm, Sun Microsystems, Forbes said. He's also known as an experimenter and "gadget freak" and revered as a "gizmo guru."

Forbes said it had found that successful leaders personally understand how innovation happens and they try to imprint their behaviours as processes and philosophies within their organization. 

Five Indian firms like Infosys, TCS & others among Forbes list of world's most innovative companies - The Economic Times


----------



## cloud_9

*ONGC buys Hess stake in Azeri field for $1 billion*


> NEW YORK: Hess Corp agreed to sell its 2.72 percent stake in the large Azeri, Chirag and Guneshli(ACG) group of oil fields in Azerbaijan as well as its 2.36 percent stake in an associated pipeline to ONGC for $1 billion. Hess said that ONGC's foreign investment arm ONGC Videsh will buy the assets in a deal it expects to close in the first quarter of 2013. It is subject to Indian and other regulatory approvals.
> 
> Hess said the sale was part of an asset sale program under which it is trimming mature assets, as well as stakes in projects in which it only holds a small working interest. It said it has announce nearly $2 billion in sales this year.
> 
> The BP-operated ACG oilfields are in the Caspian Sea around 100 kilometers east of Baku.
> 
> ACG accounts for the lion's share of Azeri production and is the main source of crude for a pipeline which runs via Georgia to the Mediterranean port of Ceyhan in Turkey.
> 
> In August, The BP-led Azerbaijan International Operating Company (AIOC) reported that output at the oilfields over the first six months of 2012 declined to levels not seen since 2007, producing 16.8 million tonnes or 682,154 barrels per day (bpd) in January-June compared to 19.0 million tonnes a year earlier.
> 
> Local officials attributed the output fall at the project, which has total reserves of over 6.5 billion barrels, to repair work on some drilling platforms and refineries.
> 
> The country expects its oil output to rise in 2013 thanks to the start of the next stage in ACG's development



*VE Commercial Vehicles to invest Rs 1,000 cr by 2013 to expand business*


> NEW DELHI: VE Commercial Vehicles Ltd today said it will invest Rs 1,000 crore by 2013 on various activities, including expansion of engine production capacity, launch new products and enhancing R&D.
> 
> "We have set a capex of Rs 1,000 crore for 2012 and 2013. Our investment plans are on track and there is no downturn effect on it," VECV Managing Director Siddhartha Lal told reporters on the sidelines of SIAM annual convention here.
> 
> The investment will go into various areas, including ramping up engine production capacities, enhancing R&D infrastructure, developing new products and strengthening distribution and after sales network, he added.
> 
> The firm has a capacity to produce 60,000 engines a year. It is setting up a new plant to roll out one lakh engines, which is based on Volvo technology, every year.
> 
> The new plant will be commissioned by the middle of next year, Lal added.
> 
> Talking about new products he said: "We have launched a 14 tonne truck in this fiscal. The next new product will come by the end of 2013 and in between we will have refreshes and variants of our existing products."
> 
> VEVC is a 50-50 joint venture between the Volvo Group and Eicher Motors Ltd. Apart from manufacturing and selling of Eicher branded trucks and buses, the company is also responsible for sales and distribution business of Volvo trucks within India.


----------



## karan21

IndoCarib said:


> India GDP was 1.8 trillion in 2011


 

Leave it they are only here for trolling.


----------



## shuttler

conworldus said:


> India 2011 GDP final figure per IMF data is 1.676 trillion.
> 
> You can't simply subtract 30% and call it contraction because GDP needs to be converted with average exchange rate throughout the given year when expressed in US dollars. India GDP is calculated using rupees so therefore, the real GDP data in rupees is a better indicator than the US dollars.
> 
> Nonetheless, a lowered dollar term GDP indicates a drop in India's external purchasing power.


 
Let's not getting too much fuss on the historical rates of indians 2011 gdp. the position of the trend of the rupee against the dollar is terrible when india depends so much on oil imports:


----------



## Bobby




----------



## shuttler

shuttler said:


>


 


Bobby said:


>




you dont see the impact of the two charts on your economy do you! how sad!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## palash_kol

shuttler said:


> you dont see the impact of the two charts on your economy do you! how sad!


 
Shuttler... These two chart can easily be understandable. Everyone can understand it.

The point is that you dont understand that somebody can understand.

You are like infant boy - always pretending to be too clever. Just grow up and be professional.

Leave Indian economy to the us because we can better handle than you and you can leave this Indian Economy section because there is nothing you better can do rather than flaming the thread.


----------



## TopCat

palash_kol said:


> Shuttler... These two chart can easily be understandable. Everyone can understand it.
> 
> The point is that you dont understand that somebody can understand.
> 
> You are like infant boy - always pretending to be too clever. Just grow up and be professional.
> 
> Leave Indian economy to the us because we can better handle than you and you can leave this Indian Economy section because there is nothing you better can do rather than flaming the thread.


 
I think some Chinese experts just opened our eyes regarding Indian economy. Why do you want to chase them out. We are benefited.


----------



## shuttler

palash_kol said:


> Shuttler... These two chart can easily be understandable. Everyone can understand it.
> 
> The point is that you dont understand that somebody can understand.



tell us how much you know about it! that Bobby troll has given up who doesnt have a clue!



> You are like infant boy - always pretending to be too clever. Just grow up and be professional.



I dont need to pretend anything 



> Leave Indian economy to the us because we can better handle than you and you can leave this Indian Economy section because there is nothing you better can do rather than flaming the thread.



I am not paid for fixing your economy!

what a normal comment that you people be twisted into the label of a flaming post! genius! You are free to post on the thread relating to our economy!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

*Domestic car sales down 19% in August*

Last updated on: September 10, 2012 10:46 IST

Domestic passenger car sales declined by 18.56 per cent to 1,18,142 units in August 2012 compared to 1,45,066 units in the same month in 2011.

According to the data released by the Society of Indian Automobile Manufacturers (SIAM), motorcycle sales in last month fell by 8.46 per cent to 7,66,127 units from 8,36,887 units in the same month previous year.

Domestic car sales down 19% in August - Rediff.com Business

oh dear&#65292;oh dear&#12290;&#12290;&#12290;

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## palash_kol

shuttler said:


> tell us how much you know about it! that Bobby troll has given up who doesnt have a clue!


Currency depreciation is never good for any country. INR has been fallen for last one year. Dont worry it will gain.



shuttler said:


> I dont need to pretend anything


Then.. What you are trying pretend???



shuttler said:


> I am not paid for fixing your economy!


Then why do you want to fix it? You should not do any work for which you would never be paid. Thats too bad.

There are so many people in India. They will better handle it. 

I would love to see you commenting in this thread when Indian currency will be back to normal level and gain its value against dollar gradually. But the point is that you will not be here to comment at that moment. Will you?



shuttler said:


> what a normal comment that you people be twisted into the label of a flaming post! genius! You are free to post on the thread relating to our economy!


You are saying as if nobody in India can understand a simple chart and you call it a normal comment!!! - you are genius. May be you just started reading economics recently because wise people would never argument like you do.



iajdani said:


> I think some Chinese experts just opened our eyes regarding Indian economy. Why do you want to chase them out. We are benefited.


Just opened your eyes!!! Was it closed before?

Tell me what you have understood???


----------



## kkacer

*India August Car Sales Fall 19%*


NEW DELHI--Car sales in India fell the most in 10 months in August as high fuel prices and increased cost of loans as well as the fears of job losses in a slowing economy kept many potential buyers away from the market.

"We are entering the desperate zone"

NEW DELHI--Car sales in India fell the most in 10 months in August as high fuel prices and increased cost of loans as well as the fears of job losses in a slowing economy kept many potential buyers away from the market.

"We are entering the desperate zone"
NEW DELHI--Car sales in India fell the most in 10 months in August as high fuel prices and increased cost of loans as well as the fears of job losses in a slowing economy kept many potential buyers away from the market.

"We are entering the desperate zone"

NEW DELHI--Car sales in India fell the most in 10 months in August as high fuel prices and increased cost of loans as well as the fears of job losses in a slowing economy kept many potential buyers away from the market.

"We are entering the desperate zone"

India August Car Sales Fall 19% - WSJ.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

*India's Infosys pays $350 mn for Swiss consultancy*

MUMBAI &#8212; Indian IT outsourcing giant Infosys said Monday it had agreed to buy Zurich-based consulting firm Lodestone for $350 million as part of its strategy to move into higher value services.

Lodestone will add more than 850 staff and 200 clients across industries including manufacturing and the car sector to Infosys' clientbase of 700 companies, the Bangalore-based firm said in a statement.

The takeover will also help increase Infosys' presence outside its main market of the United States, giving it a larger footprint in continental Europe and emerging markets such as Latin America and Asia Pacific.

Nasdaq-listed Infosys has been struggling to expand its business and has missed sales targets, lost market share and seen its stocks slide this year, as revenues from the United States slow.

"This acquisition fits perfectly into our strategy to expand our consulting business," Infosys' chief executive S.D. Shibulal said in a statement.

Infosys has decided to focus on higher value software and consulting services for clients instead of only labour-intensive outsourcing services.

AFP: India&#39;s Infosys pays $350 mn for Swiss consultancy


----------



## kkacer

*India external debt increases over 50% in 3 years*

2008 = 224 billion Debt
2011 = 345 billion Debt







External economic situation showing stress: Finance Ministry


----------



## cirr

*India: turning gloomy*

September 10, 2012 4:28 pm 

by Amy Kazmin. 

In the years following the global economic crisis, Indians remained overwhelmingly optimistic about the country&#8217;s future prospects, as economic growth remained resilient driven by the huge pent-up demand from within the country.

But over the last year, many Indians have lost faith in their country&#8217;s economic growth story, growing deeply pessimistic about the country&#8217;s future, as corruption scandals, persistent inflation and political bickering have eroded confidence in the Congress-led government.

A survey by the Pew Research Centre, conducted as part of its global attitudes project, found just 38 per cent of Indian participants were satisfied with the way the country was going, down a sharp 13 per cent from the year before.

The souring of the public mood coincides with deepening frustration in corporate boardrooms, both at home and abroad, about India&#8217;s business climate, with many company&#8217;s putting large planned investments on hold, or projects stalled by intractable problems on the ground.

&#8220;The economic euphoria in India over the last few years, inspired by the country&#8217;s seeming inevitable march towards double digit growth, has suddenly soured,&#8221; the study found. &#8220;In a world where the Americans, the Europeans and even the Chinese have reasons to worry, it is the Indians who have lost the greatest faith in their economic fortunes.&#8221;

Pew researched conducted more than 4,000 face-to-face interviews in eight different languages in 13 of India&#8217;s 15 most populous states, and subjects were chosen across the economic spectrum.

Just 49 per cent of those surveyed surveyed felt that the economy was in good shape, down from 56 per cent last year, while only 45 per cent said they expected the economy to improve in the next year, down from 60 per cent in 2011.

&#8220;Today, Indians&#8217; evaluation of their current economic circumstances trails that in China by 34 percentage points, and Brazil by 16 points,&#8221; the study found. &#8220;Indian satisfaction with the direction of the country is descending towards (levels) in Europe and the United States.&#8221;

The study added that people in the US were more hopeful about their future than people in India, where two-thirds of the respondents said they thought it would be difficult for their children to get a better job, or be wealthier than the current generation.

Such a bleak assessment reflects what some describe as extreme and highly emotional swings in the national mood in India. At times when the economy is growing robustly, many Indians tend to gloss over the magnitude of the social and economic challenges that the country still faces. And when conditions have turned tougher, the mood has blackened perhaps more than is warranted.

Dheeraj Singh, the chief strategy officer in South and Southeast Asia for Grey, the advertising agency, said he believes the current pessimism in India is overdone.

&#8220;India is not going through such a bright time either in terms of the economy or politics, but I wouldn&#8217;t say the mood on the ground is so bad. If you walk into any restaurant or any shopping area and mall, people are still out there. What we are talking about is the rate of growth that has gone down, but growth hasn&#8217;t vanished. We are still selling at healthy rates.&#8221;

Perhaps when India starts to see a renewed pickup in growth, and a stronger sense of direction on the political front, the mood will settle somewhere in healthier territory, with appreciation for the country&#8217;s progress, combined with a sober assessment of the many challenges that lie ahead.

India: turning gloomy | beyondbrics


----------



## IndoCarib

BEIJING: *Indian IT firm Mahindra Satyam plans to treble its employees strength in China to 1,500 by 2015 as part of strategic focus on engineering, manufacturing and telecom sectors, using China as a base to serve global clients.*
*
Mahindra Satyam and Tech Mahindra together have Global Delivery Centres in Shanghai and Nanjing.*

*Mahindra Satyam had set up operations in China in 2002, among the first of the Indian IT majors to do so.

"China will be a critical pillar of our regional and global strategy. The region will increase its revenue contribution from 24 per cent currently in view of the size of Chinese economy and specific opportunities which we have identified," Rohit Gandhi, Senior Vice President -- Asia- Pacific, India, Middle East and Africa -- Mahindra Satyam who is attending World Economic Forum in Tianjin said today.*

A press release by the company here said China's telecom sector has yet to experience the transformation which unifies fixed-line, mobile and data services into a seamless offering.

Mahindra Satyam and Tech Mahindra have helped global and regional telecom giants such as British Telecom achieve this transformation in front-end customer interface and back-end integration and billing, and are keen to help Chinese telecom companies in this aspect, the company said.

The planned big push by Mahindra Satyam into the Chinese market comes as India has been pressing China to open up more for the Indian IT software sector to cater to large state owned and private Chinese banks and other companies.

Although all the top Indian IT software firms are present in China, most of them cater to the multinationals based in the country.

*Besides the IT sector, the Mahindra group over the years has developed strong presence in China.

Its tractor firm Mahindra in joint venture with Chinese firm Yueda is doing well acquiring about 10 per cent of the Chinese market.*

Its SsangYong SUVs are also marketed well in China. "Chinese universities are producing a high number of quality engineers each year. We are impressed by the level of skills, expertise and the willingness to learn - qualities we will build upon as we expand our operations in China, Amitava Ghosh, Vice President and Head, North Asia, Mahindra Satyam said.

There exists a great opportunity to combine the software capabilities of India and manufacturing excellence of China to herald a new chapter in the economic transformation of Asia, he said adding that Mahindra Satyam wants to be part of that transformation, focusing on very specific verticals such as manufacturing, engineering and telecom.

Gandhi, who is based at the regional headquarters in Singapore, said that Mahindra Satyam will also explore strategic alliances and partnerships with Chinese companies to leapfrog its growth within China and to increase its near- shoring support of Japanese clients. 

Mahindra Satyam ramps up hiring in China - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gessler

Is Mahindra's XUV 500 available in Chinese market?


----------



## cloud_9

*L&T awards Hyderabad Metro Rail rolling stock contract to Hyundai Rotem*


> HYDERABAD: Larsen and Toubro Metro Rail Hyderabad Limited, or LTMRHL, which is constructing the metro rail for the city, has awarded the contract to supply rolling stock of railway coaches to Korea's Hyundai Rotem.
> 
> For the Hyderabad Metro Rail Project, a total of 171 cars (57 trains) have been ordered for a total value of Rs 1,800 crore approximately. The rolling stock will be delivered nine months prior to the commissioning of each stage of construction of the elevated metro rail project. The project seeks to develop a 72-km rail network along three dense corridors in Hyderabad, all by 2015-end.



*Tata Motors enters Indonesia; to start local assembly in 2013*


> Home-grown auto major Tata Motors announced its foray into Indonesia with the setting up a wholly owned Jakarta-based subsidiary and plans to launch its products in 2013.
> 
> The company will foray into both passenger and commercial vehicles through its arm PT Tata Motors Indonesia, the company said in a statement.
> 
> Indonesia is a key market for Tata Motors, which has a wide range of products from small cars to buses in passenger vehicles and from 0.5T mini-trucks to 49T heavy trucks in commercial vehicles, it added.
> 
> Tata Motors is also evaluating options for setting up a manufacturing base in Indonesia to serve the country and the ASEAN region, it said, adding commercial launch and local assembly would happen in 2013.
> 
> Significant investments will also be planned for component localisation, the company said without elaborating.
> 
> Commenting on the development, Tata Motors Managing Director Karl Slym said: As elsewhere in the world and as is the Tata practice, we will function in Indonesia as an Indonesian company. We will establish deeply rooted local operations and will grow in tandem with prosperity of the country and its people.



*Infosys acquires Swiss firm Lodestone for Rs.1,925 crore*


> Infosys, on Monday, announced the acquisition of Zurich-based Lodestone Holding AG, a leading management consultancy firm, for 330 million Swiss francs ($345 million or Rs.1,925 crore), which is expected to strengthen the companys consulting capabilities.
> 
> The Swiss company will bring in more than 200 clients from across several industry segments, including manufacturing, automotive and life sciences, to Infosys existing pool of over 700 clients. With this, the combined consulting practise based on the SAP programme, is expected to bring in revenues of more than $1 billion.
> 
> For the acquisition process that is expected to be completed by October this year, Infosys will pay two-thirds of the amount immediately while the rest is to be paid after three years. Lodestone, which reported revenue of 200 million Swiss francs in 2011, derives 50 per cent of its revenues from Switzerland, and 23 per cent from Germany.


----------



## shuttler

*Power loan recast won&#8217;t help India&#8217;s ratings: S&P*

livemint

*About 11% of Indian banks&#8217; loans to the power sector were restructured by fiscal 2012. More may follow*
Joel Rebello First Published: Mon, Sep 10 2012. 10 52 PM IST


Mumbai: The plan to restructure bank loans given to power distribution companies may not immediately affect India&#8217;s sovereign rating, but if the practice continues, *it could increase the cost of doing business by creating a cycle of &#8220;system inefficiencies, technical and commercial losses, and underinvestment in capacity&#8221;, global rating agency Standard and Poor&#8217;s (S&P) cautioned in a report released on Monday.*

*&#8220;This could, in turn, affect the country&#8217;s growth prospects in the long run and weigh on the sovereign rating of India,&#8221; the report said.
*
*S&P had revised India&#8217;s rating outlook to &#8220;negative&#8221; from &#8220;stable&#8221; in April, which puts the country at BBB-/Negative--the lowest investment grade. A rating downgrade typically comes a year or so after the outlook is revised downwards.*

*Recent delays in land acquisitions to mine coal and for forest clearances coupled with inefficient mining practices have led to a coal shortage in India, forcing local power producers to import coal and increasing the per unit cost of purchasing power for state electricity boards.*

*India&#8217;s power sector has also been facing losses on the transmission and distribution side due to the lack of periodic revisions of tariffs and power thefts. Consequently, state electricity boards or SEBs are debt laden and reluctant to purchase more expensive power, aggravating the situation. India has 75 thermal power projects that depend on state-owned Coal India Ltd (CIL) for supplies.*

To redress the situation, the Cabinet last month decided that banks will finance 70% of the cash losses of SEBs in 2012-13 and 30% in 2013-14. It will not fund distribution companies from Haryana, Rajasthan, Uttar Pradesh and Tamil Nadu thereafter.

Restructuring loans, which means either giving SEBs more time to pay back or reducing the interest rate on loans, are not new to the power sector.

*According to Geeta Chugh, S&P director of financial institution ratings, emerging Asia, Rs.3.3 trillion of the total Rs.45 trillion loan outstanding of the Indian banking sector has been given to the power sector, of which Rs.600 billion has been restructured.
&#8220;About 11% of Indian banks&#8217; loans to the power sector were restructured by fiscal 2012. We expect more restructuring to follow,&#8221; S&P said.*

&#8220;*The proposed restructuring will convert half of the contingent liabilities of state governments to real liabilities. However, if a longer-term solution to India&#8217;s power woes is not found, the risk of another restructuring due to a continued deterioration in discom credit quality could raise future state and central government liabilities,&#8221; the rating agency added.*

Rajiv Vishwanathan, associate, corporate and infrastructure ratings, said r*estructuring loans will not improve the credit quality of distribution companies. &#8220;It will only temporarily provide liquidity to distribution companies. There will be no material impact on credit quality unless fuel supply constraints and higher fuel costs are addressed,&#8221; he said in a conference call.*

Takahira Ogawa, director, sovereign ratings, at S&P, said the power sector is estimated to be 1.5% of India&#8217;s gross domestic product by March 2013 and the restructuring alone would not have an impact on the sovereign rating.

&#8220;India has the lowest power tariff globally. Recently, though, some states have increased tariffs but it is not enough. For example, between 2005 and 2010, *household expenses in India rose between 10% and 10.6% while the increase in tariffs was less than 5%,&#8221; Ogawa said, adding the increase was not enough to cover operating costs.
*

Restructuring of loans also means the risk of rising non-performing assets from the power sector continues for commercial banks and finance companies that lend to this segment. &#8220;But the restructuring will only have a minor impact on lenders because government support will limit the impact on distribution companies,&#8221; Chugh said.

&#8220;*Besides the power sector, banks have significant exposure to other stressed sectors such as airlines, microfinance institutions, some aggressively-bid road projects, smaller steel and textiles companies, and the commercial real estate sector. The sustained pressure on Indian banks could lower the stand-alone credit profiles of some,&#8221; S&P said.*


----------



## Gessler

This is a nice thread.

Indian members post news about economic growth.

Chinese members post news about economic decline.

Pakistan, Bangladeshi members lick the Chinese posts with their tongues and rant.

India v/s China, Pak, Bangla. A balance is maintained.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cloud_9

Gross direct tax collection up





GAIL India eyes Repsol assets in Canada, Peru, Trinidad


> SINGAPORE: GAIL (India) Ltd confirmed media reports that it is considering buying liquefied natural gas (LNG) assets put up for sale by Spain's Repsol SA in Canada, Peru, and Trinidad. GAIL was reported to be interested in Repsol's Canaport LNG terminal in Canada, but Rajeev Mathur, executive director of GAIL, said the company was looking at all of the LNG assets that Repsol was putting up for sale.
> 
> "Canaport is just one part of the story; there are many other assets along with it like Peru LNG, like Trinidad (LNG), along with shipping and so many other things," Mathur told reporters on the sidelines of an LNG industry conference on Tuesday. "We are looking at it. If we see some merit, we will take it forward."
> 
> Mathur said he could not comment on the likelihood of GAIL picking up the assets Repsol was looking to sell.
> 
> GAIL is also set to commission its Dabhol LNG terminal, which has been repeatedly pushed back, in mid-December of this year, Mathur said.
> 
> "We are creating additional import capability that will allow more gas to come in... as demand grows, we'll look for more short-term requirements," he said.
> 
> GAIL is looking for additional LNG supplies to meet rapidly growing global demand, Mathur said, but declined to say whether the company was focusing on any particular regions.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## laman12345

*India Industrial Production Misses Estimates as Economy Falters*


Inflation probably accelerated to 7 percent in August, holding above the Reserve Bank of India&#8217;s comfort level of about 5 percent, according to the median estimate in a Bloomberg survey ahead of a report due Sept. 14.

Indian industrial production rose less than economists estimated in July, adding to signs that India is faltering. Production at factories, utilities and mines climbed 0.1 percent from a year earlier, after a 1.8 percent slide in June, the Central Statistical Office said in a statement in New Delhi today. The median of 33 estimates in a Bloomberg News survey was for a 0.5 percent gain.

&#8220;The negative sentiment is widespread as the investment pipeline for manufacturing is drying up,&#8221;

India Industrial Production Misses Estimates as Economy Falters - Businessweek


----------



## cirr

*India's industrial output falls to 0.1%*

Last updated on: September 12, 2012 12:16 IST

India's industrial production growth rate slowed to just 0.1 per cent cent in July due to poor show by manufacturing, mining and capital goods sectors, reflecting weak economic activity which may prompt RBI to cut interest rate in its mid-quarter policy review on Monday.

Industrial output in the April-July period of this fiscal has thus contracted by 0.1 per cent, according to the official data released on Wednesday.

Growth in factory output, as measured by the index of industrial production (IIP), was 3.7 per cent in July last year, and 6.1 per cent in the April-July period in 2011-12.

The manufacturing sector, which constitutes over 75 per cent of the index, witnessed a contraction in output by 0.2 per cent in July, as against growth of 3.1 per cent in the same month last year.

India's industrial output falls to 0.1% - Rediff.com Business

oh dear&#65292;oh dear&#12290;&#12290;&#12290;&#12290;

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Splurgenxs

*Sensex hits 18,000 as markets rise to 6-month high*

Sensex traded above the 18,000 mark for the first time since March 14, 2012 while the Nifty traded comfortably above the 5,400 mark. The rupee also extended gains against the dollar at 55.16 at 03.05 p.m.

Domestic stocks tracked a global rally Wednesday after Germany&#8217;s top court gave its backing to the euro zone's new 700 billion euro European Stability Mechanism bailout fund.

German approval of the ESM was crucial to boost the euro zone's crisis fighting powers and a key requirement for the European Central Bank's new plan to buy the bonds of struggling euro members.

Metal stocks led the gains, rising over 2 per cent on the BSE. Auto and capital goods stocks also saw buying interest, rising above 1 per cent.

On the Nifty, 32 of the 50 stocks traded higher. Gains were led by Tata Motors, which jumped over 5.6 per cent. Private steel maker JSPL, which has fallen over 20 per cent since the CAG report on coal was tabled in Parliament on August 17, rallied 3.7 per cent.

State-run steel maker SAIL, engineering and construction major L&T, state-run miner Coal India, IT major Wipro, and Tata Steel traded with over 2.5 per cent gains.

Drug maker Cipla was the top Nifty loser, down 2.8 per cent followed by power producer NTPC, which traded 2.6 per cent lower.

Engineering major Siemens India declined 2.6 per cent after its parent sold a 1.2 per cent stake in a deal that could raise up to $50 million.

Shares in domestic carriers, such as SpiceJet and Kingfisher, gained after the Civil Aviation Minister said he was hopeful of foreign direct investment being allowed in India's airlines. Under the current rules, foreign airlines are barred from buying stakes in domestic carriers, although foreign investors are allowed to hold a cumulative 49 percent.

The market breadth was positive with over 56 per cent stocks rising on the broader BSE 500.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kkacer

*India's August exports Big Drop 9.7%*

23, Sept

(Reuters) - India's annual exports fell 9.7 percent to $22.3 billion in August, while imports fell about 5.1 percent to $38 billion, leaving a trade deficit of $15.7 billion, a trade ministry official told reporters on Thursday, citing provisional trade data.
August exports down 9.7 pct y/y: trade min official | Reuters


Will India Break the Huge Trade Deficit 185 Billions last year? OMG! 
Will India Break the Huge Trade Deficit 185 Billions last year? OMG! 
Will India Break the Huge Trade Deficit 185 Billions last year? OMG! 
Will India Break the Huge Trade Deficit 185 Billions last year? OMG!*
Will India Break the Huge Trade Deficit 185 Billions last year? OMG!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ajtr

kkacer said:


> *India's August exports Big Drop 9.7%*
> 
> 23, Sept
> 
> (Reuters) - India's annual exports fell 9.7 percent to $22.3 billion in August, while imports fell about 5.1 percent to $38 billion, leaving a trade deficit of $15.7 billion, a trade ministry official told reporters on Thursday, citing provisional trade data.
> August exports down 9.7 pct y/y: trade min official | Reuters
> 
> 
> Will India Break the Huge Trade Deficit 185 Billions last year? OMG!
> Will India Break the Huge Trade Deficit 185 Billions last year? OMG!
> Will India Break the Huge Trade Deficit 185 Billions last year? OMG!
> Will India Break the Huge Trade Deficit 185 Billions last year? OMG!*
> Will India Break the Huge Trade Deficit 185 Billions last year? OMG!


OMG Sky is falling


----------



## MandarK

Sensex maintains 18000 level, edges up 21 points ahead of inflation data, US Fed meet - The Economic Times

UMBAI: *The Sensex today edged up 21 points to close at 18,021.16, a seven-month high, as cautious sentiment prevailed ahead of the US Federal Open Markets Committee (FOMC) outcome later in the day and monthly inflation data tomorrow. *

After closing above 18,000 mark yesterday, the BSE benchmark index opened marginally higher but failed to build on major gains as trading remained range-bound between 17,976.28 and 18,062.68. The Sensex finally closed at 18,021.16, extending the current rally to seven straight days. 

Hero MotoCorp which gained 1.87 per cent, led the 19 gainers in the 30-share Sensex. Bhel, HUL, Bajaj Auto and ICICI Bank were among the other gainers. 

Shares of Bharti Airtel that slumped 2.85 per cent and Cipla that lost 2.44 per cent, dragged down the index. 

"It was a quiet day on the bourses ahead of two critical events. The outcome of US FOMC will be out today and secondly, inflation numbers will be declared in India tomorrow," said Nagji K Rita, CMD, Inventure Growth & Securities. 

The 50-share National Stock Exchange index Nifty rose by 4.35 points, or 0.08 per cent to 5,435.35. 

Brokers said expectations are building up that US Fed will once again announce a monetary easing program, which will add liquidity to the system and eventually give a boost to stocks. 

The BSE FMCG sector index gained the most by rising 0.58 per cent to 5,433.46 points, followed by BSE Oil and Gas sector by 0.44 per cent to 8,473.25 points. 

Oil & gas counters including BPCL, ONGC, IOC and HPCL closed higher ahead of a fuel price hike decision likely to be taken in the Cabinet Committee on Political Affairs (CCPA) meeting that will be held later in the day.


----------



## IndoCarib

*India to Produce Monazite for First Time, Pitting It Against China*

*India is all set to fire a fresh salvo against China in the battle for rare earths (RE), a group of 17 elements that are used in virtually all equipment that run on modern technology.

By the end of this year, India will make a new mark on the RE global production map when it starts operation on a 10,000-ton monazite processing plant in the eastern state of Odisha.*

Monazite is a reddish-brown phosphate mineral, and is an important ore for thorium, lanthanum, and cerium. India has rich deposits of monazite, valued for its relative hardness and density. Along with other rare earth elements, it is used in the manufacture of computer and television screens. Sometimes, because of the presence of thorium within monazite, it can be radioactive.

India to Produce Monazite for First Time, Pitting It Against China | MetalMiner


----------



## cloud_9

*Exports down 9.7% in August, imports fall 5.08%*


> NEW DELHI, SEPT 13: Merchandise exports declined for the fourth month in a row in August at $22.3 billion, down 9.7 per cent over $24.7 billion in same month last year.
> 
> Imports in August declined 5.08 per cent to $38 billion ($40 billion), resulting in a marginal increase in trade deficit of $15.7 billion ($15.3 billion).
> 
> Commenting on the provisional trade data released on Thursday, Commerce Secretary S.R. Rao said there was a slight glimmer of hope after the dramatic 15 per cent fall in merchandise exports in July.
> 
> Asked what could have led to exports holding out even in the current depressing global trade scenario, Rao said that the new direction (incentives) given in the annual supplement to foreign trade was, perhaps, playing out.
> 
> More than ever, exporters are realising that they need to get their act together in the current weak global trade scenario, he added.
> 
> Now they have found some sort of equilibrium. A ray of hope is emerging. Let us watch for couple of months more and the trend should be clearer, he added.
> 
> He said a good monsoon should also permit India to export more petroleum products, where the country lost out heavily.
> 
> Rao expected a pick-up in petroleum product exports in the coming days.
> 
> The sectors that continue to show positive growth this fiscal are leather, marine products, tea, computer software (embedded), said Anup Pujari, Director General of Foreign Trade.
> 
> The sector that continues to perform poorly on the export front is iron ore, he added.



*Railways earnings rise by nearly 20%*


> NEW DELHI, SEPT 13: Railways earned Rs 49,211.40 crore in April - August this year compared to Rs 41,082.67 crore during the same period last year, registering an increase of 19.79 per cent.
> 
> The total goods earnings have gone up from Rs 27,445 cr during April-August 2011 to Rs 34,070.85 cr in the same period this year, an increase of 24.14 per cent, according to Railway Ministry data.
> 
> The passenger earnings during first five months of the current fiscal were Rs 13,005.44 cr compared to Rs 11,692.59 cr during the same period last year, registering an increase of 11.23 per cent.
> 
> The revenue earnings from other coaching amounted to Rs 1261.13 cr during April-August 2012 compared to Rs 1152.93 cr during the same period last year, an increase of 9.38 per cent.
> 
> The total number of passengers booked during April-August 2012 were 3567.51 million compared to 3418.86 million during the same period last year, showing an increase of 4.35 per cent.



BPCL to invest Rs 20,000 crore in KRL expansion, Petro complex


> KOCHI: Public sector BPCL will invest Rs 20,000 crore in Kerala for the expansion of its facility at Kochi Refinery and setting up a Petrochemcial complex, a top official today said.
> 
> The proposal is to expand the capacity of the KRL plant from 9.5 million tonnes per annum to 15.5 million tonnes per annum, BPCL Chairman and Managing Director R K Singh said at the ongoing 'Emerging Kerala' investors meet here.
> 
> BPCL would also be setting up a Petrochemical complex at nearby Ambalamugal.
> 
> The two projects are expected to be completed by December 2015, he said.
> 
> Several private investors have also evinced interest in various projects.
> 
> The RP Group of companies of prominent Non-Resident Keralite Ravi Pillai will be setting up a Rs 300 crore modern convention centre at Thiruvananthapuram with a capacity to accommodate 3,000 persons.
> 
> The Al Abeer Group based in the Gulf will be investing Rs 800 crore for setting up Edu city in health care at Malappuram, Group Chairman and Managing Director Mohammed Alungal said at the meet.


----------



## cloud_9

*Use your cash or lose it, Chidambaram tells PSUs*


> NEW DELHI, SEPT. 12:
> On a day when industrial production recorded a measly 0.1 per cent growth, Finance Minister P. Chidambaram asked the nine cash-rich public sector undertakings to speed up their investment. Together these companies are sitting on Rs 1.80 lakh crore.
> 
> According to a senior official present at the meeting, &#8220;The Finance Minister told the PSUs to use it (cash) or lose it. The message was very clear: invest, invest and invest.&#8221;
> 
> NO IMPEDIMENTS
> 
> The PSUs called for the meeting included ONGC, NTPC, SAIL, BHEL, Oil India, Coal India, NMDC, MMTC and Indian Oil. The Minister met the chiefs of these companies, along with the Secretaries of their administrative Ministries.
> 
> At the meeting, which lasted for over two hours, the PSUs were assured that all impediments to investment would be removed.
> 
> Finance Ministry officials including Secretary to the Department of Economic Affairs Arvind Mayaram and Chief Economic Advisor Raghuram Rajan also attended the meeting.
> 
> Talking to reporters after the meeting, NTPC Chairman and Managing Director Arup Roy Choudhury said: &#8220;The discussion was on speedy achievement of capex. We are confident of achieving capex commitment.&#8221; He also discussed problems related to coal in the presence of the Coal Secretary. He hoped there would be some direction from the Finance Minister on fuel linkages after this meeting. NTPC plans to invest Rs 20,000 crore in the current fiscal and was confident of the capex plan.
> 
> EXPECTATIONS
> 
> SAIL chairman C. S. Verma said there is no slowdown in the steel sector currently and the company is not facing any problem. In fact, steel demand between April and July had grown 8.8 per cent.
> 
> ONGC Chairman and Managing Director Sudhir Vasudeva said: &#8220;We have explained our stand on capex for the 12th Plan period to the Finance Minister. The current year&#8217;s capex plan stands at Rs 33,650 crore.&#8221;
> 
> According to BHEL Chairman and Managing Director B. Prasada Rao, &#8220;Order book at the end of first quarter is at Rs 1.35 lakh crore. Our basic trouble is the various problems plaguing the power sector. Our investments are connected to the power sector. Clearances and also coal linkages continue to be a problem.&#8221;
> 
> Coal India CMD S. Narsing Rao said the company was committed to investing Rs 40,000 crore in 2012-13, provided certain conditions were met.



Factory output grows 0.1% in July; RBI unlikely to cut rates


> NEW DELHI, SEPT 12:
> Factory output grew less-than-expected 0.1 per cent in July, weighed down by the contraction of 0.2 per cent in manufacturing.
> 
> The Index of Industrial Production (IIP) growth in July compares better than the 1.8 per cent contraction seen in June.
> 
> Capital goods continues to be an area of concern, with output in the segment contracting by five per cent for the month under review.



*India beats BRIC's on Internet user additions*


> NEW DELHI, SEPT 13: Seventy five per cent of Internet users in India are in the age group of 15-34.
> 
> A report by industry body Assocham along with independent research firm comScore said that among the Brazil, Russia, India and China (BRIC) nations, India has been the fastest growing market adding over 18 million Internet users during the last one year.
> 
> The report said the Internet users&#8217; base in the country is growing at an annual rate of 41 per cent to reach 124 million users in July. The time spent has increased by 33 per cent over the past one year with the user base spending 48 billion minutes online in a month. The consumption of content has grown to 70 billion pages a month from 54.6 billion pages in July 2011.
> 
> This is expected to be a continuing trend in coming years, given the age distribution in India. The top five popular categories accessed online are social networking, e-commerce portals, search, entertainment and news sites, the study titled &#8216;State of e-Commerce in India&#8217; said. In comparison, China added over 14 million users to reach 336 million nnternet users by July&#8211;end, followed by Russia and Brazil with 10 million and 3.1 million additions, respectively.
> 
> According to Assocham, the e-Commerce revenues in India will increase from $1.6 billion in 2012 to $ 8.8 billion in 2016.


----------



## kkacer

kkacer said:


> *India's August exports Big Drop 9.7%*
> 
> 23, Sept
> 
> (Reuters) - India's annual exports fell 9.7 percent to $22.3 billion in August, while imports fell about 5.1 percent to $38 billion, leaving a trade deficit of $15.7 billion, a trade ministry official told reporters on Thursday, citing provisional trade data.
> August exports down 9.7 pct y/y: trade min official | Reuters
> 
> 
> Will India Break the Huge Trade Deficit 185 Billions last year? OMG!
> Will India Break the Huge Trade Deficit 185 Billions last year? OMG!
> Will India Break the Huge Trade Deficit 185 Billions last year? OMG!
> Will India Break the Huge Trade Deficit 185 Billions last year? OMG!*
> Will India Break the Huge Trade Deficit 185 Billions last year? OMG!




Jan-Aug 2012, India trade deficit is 150 Billions, 100% it will break the record last year. 

so, India Rupee will keep falling.


----------



## IndoCarib

^^^^^
@kkracer

you are the drama queen of PDF. Stop shedding so much tears for India. We will be fine.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cloud_9

*Investors richer by about Rs 95,500 cr as shares zoom on diesel price hike, QE3*


> MUMBAI: Investor wealth across listed stocks today surged about Rs 95,500 crore on back of robust buying as market participants cheered the government's decision to hike diesel prices and US Federal Reserve approved a new economic stimulus plan to spur growth.
> 
> The *BSE benchmark index Sensex today closed at 18,464.27, up 443.11 points, or 2.46 per cent in sync with a rally in the global market.* In the process, the investor wealth moved up by Rs 95,436.89 crore to Rs 63.63 lakh crore.
> 
> Today's closing of 18,464.27 points is a 14-month high since Sensex closed at 18,518.22 on July 26, 2011.
> 
> The *50-share NSE index Nifty today rose by 142.30 points, or 2.62 per cent to 5,577.65.*
> 
> Across 13 BSE sectoral indices, 11 indices rose with Realty, Metal and Bankex jumping 4-5 per cent. Capital Goods, Auto, Oil&Gas and IT shares logged 2-3.5 per cent gains.



*India's services exports up 6.4 per cent at $11.06 billion in July*


> MUMBAI: India's services exports in July rose to USD 11.06 billion, up 6.4 per cent from a year earlier, Reserve Bank of India data showed today.
> 
> The total exports from services in July 2011 stood at USD 10.4 billion, as per the RBI data.
> 
> Imports of services in July grew by 10.3 per cent to USD 6.5 billion compared to USD 5.9 billion a year earlier.
> 
> The services sector contributes about 55 per cent to the country's gross domestic product.
> 
> During April-July of 2012-13, the cumulative services receipt or exports has amounted to USD 44.4 billion, showed the RBI data.
> 
> Services outgo or imports stood at USD 27.04 billion in the first four months of the fiscal



*Sistema set to buy Aircel for $3 bn in largest telecom deal since Vodafone-Hutch buyout*


> MUMBAI: Russia's SistemaJSFC is close to acquiring a controlling stake in Aircel Communications for around $3 billion (Rs 16,000-17,000 crore), making this one of the largest transactions in the telecom sector since Vodafone bought Hutchison Essar for $11.7 billion in 2007.
> 
> Two persons familiar with the development said Sistema would buy into Aircel's parent company based overseas with rights to have the Indian arm transferred to it after an ongoing restructuring process is completed. Malaysia's Maxis Communications owns 74% stake in Aircel through multiple entities, which are being consolidated into a single company.
> 
> Aircel's spokesman said the company was not aware of such a development. The Russian company's Indian arm, Sistema Shyam TeleServices, said it believed the talk of engaging with other telecom service providers for a possible deal was motivated. "The immediate priority is to seek clarity on spectrum-related regulations from the government and also look at the outcome of the curative petition filed in the Supreme Court," said a company spokesman.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bobby

kkacer said:


> Jan-Aug 2012, India trade deficit is 150 Billions, 100% it will break the record last year.
> 
> so, India Rupee will keep falling.



Check... today only Rupee climb 2.02% to 54.30...you can cry more now


----------



## kkacer

kkacer said:


> Jan-Aug 2012, India trade deficit is 150 Billions, 100% it will break the record last year.



I feel so sad for India


----------



## palash_kol

kkacer said:


> *India's August exports Big Drop 9.7%*
> 23, Sept
> 
> (Reuters) - India's annual exports fell 9.7 percent to $22.3 billion in August, while imports fell about 5.1 percent to $38 billion, leaving a trade deficit of $15.7 billion, a trade ministry official told reporters on Thursday, citing provisional trade data.
> August exports down 9.7 pct y/y: trade min official | Reuters
> 
> 
> Will India Break the Huge Trade Deficit 185 Billions last year? OMG!
> Will India Break the Huge Trade Deficit 185 Billions last year? OMG!
> Will India Break the Huge Trade Deficit 185 Billions last year? OMG!
> Will India Break the Huge Trade Deficit 185 Billions last year? OMG!*
> Will India Break the Huge Trade Deficit 185 Billions last year? OMG!






kkacer said:


> Jan-Aug 2012, India trade deficit is 150 Billions, 100% it will break the record last year.
> so, India Rupee will keep falling.





kkacer said:


> I feel so sad for India



This man is a real joker. Are you a kid? - shouting one thing again, again and again!!!


----------



## karan.1970

kkacer said:


> kkacer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jan-Aug 2012, India trade deficit is 150 Billions, 100% it will break the record last year.
> 
> so, India Rupee will keep falling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel so sad for India
Click to expand...


What is really sad is that you have no one else but your self to talk to 

Doesnt get lamer than quoting and replying to your own post

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DARIUS

kkacer said:


> I feel so sad for India


I think u are either a girl who likes online drama's or a teenager who do not have something constructive to say!!Really irritating!!


----------



## kkacer

I just tell the truth, face the fact or bury your head into sand

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gessler

Stock market is rising nicely we've nearly hit 18,500 mark


----------



## kkacer

*India Inflation Accelerates Sharply in Auguest*
*India Inflation Accelerates Sharply in Auguest*
*India Inflation Accelerates Sharply in Auguest*


15, Sept

NEW DELHI  Inflation in India rose more than expected in August on higher prices of fuel and manufactured products. The wholesale price index rose 7.55% in August from a year earlier, up from July's 6.87% increase, government data showed Friday.

The reading exceeded the 7.0% median estimate in a poll of 16 economists, topping even the poll's highest estimate of 7.4%.

BBC News - India inflation rate rises faster than expected

Oh so poor India people, Chinese has only 2% inflation, you India almost gets 8%

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bobby

kkacer said:


> I just tell the truth, face the fact or bury your head into sand



You don't tell the truth..you search for negative news regarding India and post it here.....this is called obsession.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

Bobby said:


> You don't tell the truth..you search for negative news regarding India and post it here.....this is called obsession.....



Any good news thread get closed in 5 seconds automatically too..


----------



## Bobby

kkacer said:


> *India Inflation Accelerates Sharply in Auguest*
> *India Inflation Accelerates Sharply in Auguest*
> *India Inflation Accelerates Sharply in Auguest*
> 
> 
> 15, Sept
> 
> NEW DELHI &#8211; Inflation in India rose more than expected in August on higher prices of fuel and manufactured products. The wholesale price index rose 7.55% in August from a year earlier, up from July's 6.87% increase, government data showed Friday.
> 
> The reading exceeded the 7.0% median estimate in a poll of 16 economists, topping even the poll's highest estimate of 7.4%.
> 
> BBC News - India inflation rate rises faster than expected
> 
> Oh so poor India people, Chinese has only 2% inflation, you India almost gets 8%



Why you need to write 3 time same line.....that proves you are a**hole


----------



## cloud_9

*Reliance Power's Sasan plant connected to national grid*


> NEW DELHI: Reliance PowerBSE 6.55 % today said its 4,000 MW Sasan ultra mega power project in Madhya Pradesh has been connected to the national grid.
> 
> "The 400 Kv switchyard at the Sasan Ultra Mega Power Plant has been commissioned and with this the Sasan UMPP is now connected to the national grid," Anil Ambani-promoted Reliance Power said in a statement.
> 
> The project is now ready to draw power from the grid to provide start-up power for the first 660 MW unit which is nearing completion, the statement said.
> 
> The same switchyard would enable evacuation of the power to seven states from the Sasan UMPP.
> 
> The coal production has already commenced from the 20 million tonnes Moher and Moher-Amlohri coal mines allotted for the project.
> 
> There will be annual production of 20 million tonnes from the Moher and Moher-Amlohri coal mines associated with this project.
> 
> Reliance Power has a portfolio of power projects in the private sector based on coal, gas, hydro and renewable energy, with an operating portfolio of 1,540 MW.
> 
> The company is developing three coal mines in Indonesia and is also developing coal bed methane based generation capacity.



*Oil companies hike premium petrol and diesel rates by Rs 6.36 and Rs 19.55 per litre*


> NEW DELHI: Days after the steepest diesel price hike, oil companies today raised premium or branded petrol and diesel rates by Rs 6.36 and Rs 19.55 per litre, respectively.
> 
> The government, on Thursday, had raised diesel price by Rs 5.63 per litre and allowed the oil companies to price premium or branded petrol and diesel at market prices.
> 
> Subsequently, the premium or branded petrol in Delhi is being sold at Rs 77.58 per litre from today as against Rs 71.22 previously.
> 
> Similarly, premium or branded diesel is being sold at Rs 65.81 per litre as against Rs 46.26 previously, industry sources said


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

Other CCP posters get paid per post.

But I think kkracer gets paid 0.5 cent per line, so keeps increasing the number of lines by copy pasting.


----------



## mfreak

Lets not take after this immature attitudes of the Chinese members, who live in their own ignorant bliss, that everything is hunky dory over there in Communist land. lol. Dont feed the trolls. Ignore them.


----------



## laman12345

mfreak said:


> Lets not take after this immature attitudes of the Chinese members, who live in their own ignorant bliss, that everything is hunky dory over there in Communist land. lol. Dont feed the trolls. Ignore them.



Grow up, don't just want good news

You India High Inflation & Export Big Drop In Auguest, we just tell the truth.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

Indian Rupee Climbs To More Than 2-month High Against U.S. Dollar 

9/14/2012 6:08 AM ET
(RTTNews) - In late afternoon deals on Friday, the Indian rupee extended early rally against the U.S. dollar on hopes of further measures from the government to attract more foreign fund inflows into the country.

Sentiment also got a lift following diesel price hike announced by the government and monetary stimulus measures announced by the U.S. Federal Reserve.

India's annual inflation, based on the monthly wholesale price index, increased in August, and exceeded economists' forecast, preliminary data released by the Central Statistics Office showed.

The wholesale price index increased 7.55 percent on an annual basis in August, faster than the 6.87 percent growth seen in July

The rupee is now trading at 54.395 against the greenback, its highest level since July 6. On the upside, the rupee may break 54.00 level. The greenback-rupee pair ended yesterday's deals at 55.4255. 

Indian Rupee Climbs To More Than 2-month High Against U.S. Dollar



Indian Rupee Climbs as Trade Deficit Narrows to 15-Month Low


Indian exports fell for the third time in four months in June, while a trade deficit that has pressured the rupee was the narrowest in more than a year as imports slid, government figures showed. The currency rose.

Merchandise shipments fell 5.45 percent from a year earlier to $25.06 billion, Director General of Foreign Trade Anup Pujari said at a briefing in New Delhi today. Imports slipped 13.46 percent to $35.3 billion, leaving a trade deficit of $10.3 billion, he said. The data are provisional.

Indias overseas sales of items such as engineering goods and cars have struggled this year as Europes debt crisis, slower Chinese growth and elevated unemployment in the U.S. crimp demand for Asian products. The rupee is down 19 percent against the dollar in the past 12 months, after being pressured by a trade shortfall that swelled to a record last fiscal year.

Exports will stay weak till at least October, said Sujan Hajra, chief economist at Anand Rathi Financial Services Ltd. in Mumbai. But, on the other hand, the shrinking trade deficit is great news for the rupee, which will appreciate to 54 per dollar by end-October and 48 by March 2013, Hajra said.

The rupee strengthened 1 percent to 55.3650 as of 3:42 p.m. in Mumbai. The benchmark BSE India Sensitive Index of stocks was little changed.
Narrower Deficit

The contraction in imports was the largest since 2009, while the trade deficit was the smallest since March 2011, based on historical data the government released on April 19, official monthly trade statements and todays release.

The trade gap in the fiscal year that started April 1 may shrink from the level in 2011-2012, Pujari said. The deficit in the 12 months ended March was an unprecedented $184.9 billion. Exports are likely to pick up in a couple of months, Commerce Secretary S.R. Rao said at the same briefing.

Slowing economic growth, budget and trade shortfalls and uncertainty over tax changes have added pressure on Prime Minister Manmohan Singhs government to overhaul policies and support the expansion in Asias third-largest economy.

India doubled the import tax on gold bars and coins and platinum to 4 percent from April to try and pare the trade imbalance, and last month said it will prolong a policy of providing subsidized credit for some exporters through the current fiscal year.

The Reserve Bank of India left interest rates unchanged in June after a cut in April, and has signaled price pressures may limit scope to join nations from China to South Korea in easing monetary policy this month.

Indian inflation probably accelerated to 7.61 percent in June from 7.55 percent in May, according to the median estimate in a Bloomberg News survey ahead of a report next week. 

Indian Rupee Climbs as Trade Deficit Narrows to 15-Month Low - Bloomberg


----------



## EagleEyes

Discuss the news, don't troll in this thread. Users warned/infracted!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hello_10

*7,730 high net worth Indians collectively own $925 billion*

NEW DELHI: *India is home to as many as 7,730 ultra high net worth (UHNW) individuals whose combined wealth amounts to a whopping $925 billion, says a study.* 

According to the world ultra wealth report 2012-13, by Wealth X, a global wealth intelligence and prospecting company, *India has 7,730 UHNW individuals, of which 109 are billionaires*. 

*However, in the corresponding period last year there were as many as 8,215 with a total wealth of $980 billion.* 

The Wealth-X analysis shows there are 109 billionaires in the country and this group represents the top 1.4 per cent of the UHNW population, and controls 20.5 per cent of the total fortune attributable to the ultra wealthy segment. 

On average, these billionaires are worth close to $1.7 billion each. 

Meanwhile, the global UHNW population grew by a modest 0.6 per cent to 187,380 with a combined wealth of $25.8 trillion. 

The combined wealth attributable to this segment, however, shrank by 1.8 per cent from a year ago largely driven by the Euro zone crisis and a slowdown in emerging economies, the report said. 

Asia saw the largest percentage reduction in UHNW population amongst the regions (2.1 per cent) owing to poor equity performance, particularly in Japan, China and India, the report said. 

The population and wealth growth of UHNW depends on the economy and its direction and clarity of government policies. 

Since India's GDP growth continue to moderate and the Indian equity markets, which have significant impact on the local UHNW population, declined by 8 per cent during the measuring period and the Indian Rupee declined by 25 per cent affecting the UHNW population and their wealth. 

In India, *the lowest tier of the UHNW group represented by those worth $30 million to $49 million is the largest group, making up 45.7 per cent of the total UHNW population in India.* They have a combined fortune of $125 billion, or 13.5 per cent, of the total wealth of the India's ultra affluent. 

*The study focuses solely on persons with a net worth of $30 million and above* (after accounting for shares in public and private companies, residential and investment properties, art collections, planes, cash and other assets). 

The Wealth X study further said *there are 5,775 Indians having wealth between $30 million and $100 million, and nearly 845 have wealth between $100 million and $200 million.* 

*Between $200 million and $500 million, there are 855 Indians, while in the range of $500 million to $999 million, there are 150 Indians*, the study said. 

The report further said the NRI population in Asia was adversely affected by the poor performance of equity markets and weakness in the financial services sector.

7,730 high net worth Indians collectively own $925 billion: Report - The Economic Times


----------



## Hello_10

Hello_10 said:


> *7,730 high net worth Indians collectively own $925 billion*
> 
> NEW DELHI: *India is home to as many as 7,730 ultra high net worth (UHNW) individuals whose combined wealth amounts to a whopping $925 billion, says a study.*
> 
> According to the world ultra wealth report 2012-13, by Wealth X, a global wealth intelligence and prospecting company, *India has 7,730 UHNW individuals, of which 109 are billionaires*.
> 
> *However, in the corresponding period last year there were as many as 8,215 with a total wealth of $980 billion.*
> 
> The Wealth-X analysis shows there are 109 billionaires in the country and this group represents the top 1.4 per cent of the UHNW population, and controls 20.5 per cent of the total fortune attributable to the ultra wealthy segment.
> 
> On average, these billionaires are worth close to $1.7 billion each.
> 
> Meanwhile, the global UHNW population grew by a modest 0.6 per cent to 187,380 with a combined wealth of $25.8 trillion.
> 
> The combined wealth attributable to this segment, however, shrank by 1.8 per cent from a year ago largely driven by the Euro zone crisis and a slowdown in emerging economies, the report said.
> 
> Asia saw the largest percentage reduction in UHNW population amongst the regions (2.1 per cent) owing to poor equity performance, particularly in Japan, China and India, the report said.
> 
> The population and wealth growth of UHNW depends on the economy and its direction and clarity of government policies.
> 
> Since India's GDP growth continue to moderate and the Indian equity markets, which have significant impact on the local UHNW population, declined by 8 per cent during the measuring period and the Indian Rupee declined by 25 per cent affecting the UHNW population and their wealth.
> 
> In India, *the lowest tier of the UHNW group represented by those worth $30 million to $49 million is the largest group, making up 45.7 per cent of the total UHNW population in India.* They have a combined fortune of $125 billion, or 13.5 per cent, of the total wealth of the India's ultra affluent.
> 
> *The study focuses solely on persons with a net worth of $30 million and above* (after accounting for shares in public and private companies, residential and investment properties, art collections, planes, cash and other assets).
> 
> The Wealth X study further said *there are 5,775 Indians having wealth between $30 million and $100 million, and nearly 845 have wealth between $100 million and $200 million.*
> 
> *Between $200 million and $500 million, there are 855 Indians, while in the range of $500 million to $999 million, there are 150 Indians*, the study said.
> 
> The report further said the NRI population in Asia was adversely affected by the poor performance of equity markets and weakness in the financial services sector.
> 
> 7,730 high net worth Indians collectively own $925 billion: Report - The Economic Times



Most of the problems of India is because of its Over Poulation and India has to reduce its population only. otherwise India has around 350mil Upper Middle Class, more than total population in 1947, whose per capita income on PPP is similar to the Very High HDI countries like Argentina, Poland, Saudi Arabia etc. one day I calculated as below:-

first, we find GDP of India was $4.45tn in 2011 but its still manipulated by the US/UK since 2006. as, till 2005, we had a different way of measuring GDP on PPP which used to include 'estimated' 'undocumented' part of GDP also. and I remember, this way GDP of high population 'developing' countries was around 60% to 70% higher, of the country like Brazil/Turkey it was around 10% higher. and for the developed nations, the difference was hardly around 1% to 3%. like as below:



> for 2005, India's GDP at PPP is estimated at $ 5.16 trillion or $ 3.19 trillion depending on whether the old or new conversion factor is used
> 
> It's official: India's a trillion-$ economy - Times Of India



means, GDP of India on PPP was already $5.16tn in 2005. again we have India's growth rate since 2005 as below:

India GDP Annual Growth Rate

here we find, average growth rate of India from first quarter 2006 till december qurater 2011, stood at around 8.6%, on 'annual' basis. hence even if we consider 8.5% annual growth rate of india for the six year time between 2006 to 2011, and considering GDP on PPP of India at $5.16tn in 2005, we may calculate its value by 2011 as below:

GDP on PPP of India by end 2011 = 5.16*1.085*1.085*1.085*1.085*1.085*1.085 = $8.42tn

but we would also get to know that PPP value consider value of goods and serivces in US$ term, means we would include the factor of inflation of United States also. and if we consider average 1.5% inflation of US for those six year, with considering an overall factor of just 1.08 only then also, then GDP on PPP of India comes around = 8.42 * 1.08 = *$9.1tn* by 2011.

and it still hasn't included 'Value Added' effects also. but we also know that the undocumented part of GDP might not have registered the similar growth as the accurate datas which we consider in New Method, so I would put GDP on PPP of India at least at *$8.1tn* by 2011. 

again, for those who have further interests, we know that share of agriculture was around 17% in India's GDP in 2011 therefore, we find share of agriculture in indian economy, 0.17 * 8.0 = $1.36tn, on which 52% population of india is dependent. means around 600mil people based in agriculture in india have per capita income = $2,266.

this way, 8.1 - 1.36 = $6.74tn is left for rest of 600mil people based in industry and service in India, with per capita income of around $11,000 on PPP which is higher than Brazil.......... 

again, we have news that a third of the population of cities are either in slum or in bit better condition only, so we would consider per capita income of 300mil living in cities in low condition at hardly $2,500 which takes a share of $750bil hence we are then left with around 6.74 - 0.75 = $6.00tn, around, for rest of 300 mil people, the so called Middle Class of India with per capita income around $20,000 on PPP. but it is estimated that out of total 600mil people based in agriculture sector, it also has around 50mil Middle Class whose share is more 'undocumented' as agriculture is also non-taxable business in India. *so we find total middle class of India around 350mil with per capita income around $19,000 on PPP which is similar to Very High HDI countries like Argentina, Poland, Saudi Arabia etc*, and more than total population of India at the time of freedom in 1947

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Backbencher

MUMBAI: India's economic
confidence has got a major
boost due to recent big-bang
economic reforms like the
hike in diesel prices and cap
on number of subsidized LPG
cylinder; FDI in retail, vviation
and broadcasting;
disinvestment in 4 PSUs; and
cut in CRR by RBI, according
to a report by global research
firm Ipsos.
According to the "Ipsos
Economic Pulse of the World"
survey, India's economic
confidence shot up by 8 points to 68 percent in
the month of August compared to the previous
month, making it the fourth most economically
confident country in the world after Saudi
Arabia, Sweden, and Germany.
Mick Gordon, CEO of Ipsos in India said, "Union
Government of India unleashed a burst of
economic policy reforms that included steep rise
in heavily subsidized diesel price, limit on
cooking gas subsidy for consumers and foreign
investments into critical sectors such as aviation
and retail, raising the hope that expected fiscal
breach will now be lower and investments will
pick up. "
"Borrowers could see better days ahead as
banks are expected to cut lending rates
following the Reserve Bank of India's decision to
unlock Rs. 17,000 crore by slashing cash reserve
ratio (CRR) by 25 basis points. The liquidity
infusion would ensure adequate flow of credit
to productive sectors of the economy," added
Gordon.
Slightly less than a half of Indian Citizens (48%)
believe their local economy which impacts their
personal finance is good, a marginal rise of 2
points and an optimistic 53 percent people
expect that the economy in their local area will
be stronger in next six months.


Big-bang reforms boost India&rsquo;s economic confidence: Ipsos - The Economic Times on Mobile


----------



## IndoCarib

*FII inflows in India in 2012 run past emerging Asian economies excluding China* 

MUMBAI: The Indian equity market has once again emerged as a destination of choice for the foreign institutional investors (FIIs). After a lull in the three months to June 2012, FIIs have returned back to Indian equities.

In the September quarter so far, they have purchased $4.84 billion worth of equities after considering for the equities sold by them during the period. In the June 2012 quarter, FIIs had sold $349.68 million worth of equities in the Indian market. FII inflow was the strongest in the March 2012 quarter at $8.86 billion.

The latest round of policy initiatives by the government which includes permission to foreign players to invest in retail and aviation and a move towards reducing fuel subsidies is expected to boost the FII inflow further in the coming months.

Net FII inflows in 2012 till September 14 amounted to $13.19 billion, way higher than $274 million in the corresponding period a year ago. The FIIs sold $539 worth of equities in the whole of 2011.

*India has obtained the highest FII inflows in 2012 so far among frequently tarcked Asian markets including Indonesia ($1 billion), Philippines ($2.18 billion), South Korea ($12.81 billion), Taiwan ($1.54 billion), Thailand ($2.15 billion), and Viet Nam ($18 million).*

A slump in the European regions which has hindered investments in the region for over five years since the subprime crisis in 2008 and slower than expected recovery in the Us have compelled FIIs to consider investments in relatively stable Asian region.

FII inflows in India in 2012 run past emerging Asian economies excluding China - The Economic Times


----------



## Hello_10

*Foreign companies pulling more money out of India*

MUMBAI: *Foreign direct investment, the sort of sticky long-term money India craves to fund its current account deficit and build up its infrastructure, may not be so stable after all.*

*According to a Nomura report, multinational companies have been pulling money out of India at an accelerating rate, moving $10.7 billion out of the country in 2011, up from $7.2 billion in 2010 and just $3.1 billion in 2009*.

Outward flows are bad news for a country that this week saw its rupee currency hit a new record low as investors worry about its hefty fiscal and current account shortfalls, slowing economic growth and policy gridlock.

Still, corporate funds continue to enter India even as existing investors exit. Inbound foreign direct investment surged 88 percent to a record $36.5 billion in the fiscal year that ended in March, according to official data.

"Global deleveraging may have forced companies to sell their Indian assets and repatriate funds to their home country," Nomura analysts wrote in the Friday note.

"At the same time, domestic push factors such as slowing potential growth, the high cost of doing business and regulatory uncertainty have weakened the investment climate, likely causing this erosion. This is not a good sign."

Telecoms companies Etisalat of Abu Dhabi and Bahrain Telecommunications Co are leaving India after their mobile phone licences were among those ordered cancelled by an Indian court amid a corruption probe.

New York Life recently exited its 26 percent stake in an Indian insurance venture with Max IndiaBSE 0.03 % for $530 million, while U.S. mutual fund giant Fidelity Worldwide Investment recently struck a deal to unload its India unit to local company L&T Finance Holdings.

*Foreign companies have been increasingly frustrated by regulatory uncertainty and a lack of reforms. Rules that would allow foreign companies into the supermarket and airline industries are stalled.*

Vodafone, the world's biggest mobile carrier, has repeatedly clashed with authorities in India, which is trying to collect more than $2 billion in taxes from it through a retroactive law change, even after India's highest court ruled in the company's favour.
Vodafone, the biggest overseas corporate investor in India, has said it will not walk away.

The Nomura report said the services, manufacturing and real estate sectors probably saw "the maximum outflow".

Foreign companies pulling more money out of India: Nomura - The Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

Hello_10 said:


> *Foreign companies pulling more money out of India*
> 
> MUMBAI: *Foreign direct investment, the sort of sticky long-term money India craves to fund its current account deficit and build up its infrastructure, may not be so stable after all.*
> 
> *According to a Nomura report, multinational companies have been pulling money out of India at an accelerating rate, moving $10.7 billion out of the country in 2011, up from $7.2 billion in 2010 and just $3.1 billion in 2009*.
> 
> Outward flows are bad news for a country that this week saw its rupee currency hit a new record low as investors worry about its hefty fiscal and current account shortfalls, slowing economic growth and policy gridlock.
> 
> Still, corporate funds continue to enter India even as existing investors exit. Inbound foreign direct investment surged 88 percent to a record $36.5 billion in the fiscal year that ended in March, according to official data.
> 
> "Global deleveraging may have forced companies to sell their Indian assets and repatriate funds to their home country," Nomura analysts wrote in the Friday note.
> 
> "At the same time, domestic push factors such as slowing potential growth, the high cost of doing business and regulatory uncertainty have weakened the investment climate, likely causing this erosion. This is not a good sign."
> 
> Telecoms companies Etisalat of Abu Dhabi and Bahrain Telecommunications Co are leaving India after their mobile phone licences were among those ordered cancelled by an Indian court amid a corruption probe.
> 
> New York Life recently exited its 26 percent stake in an Indian insurance venture with Max IndiaBSE 0.03 % for $530 million, while U.S. mutual fund giant Fidelity Worldwide Investment recently struck a deal to unload its India unit to local company L&T Finance Holdings.
> 
> *Foreign companies have been increasingly frustrated by regulatory uncertainty and a lack of reforms. Rules that would allow foreign companies into the supermarket and airline industries are stalled.*
> 
> Vodafone, the world's biggest mobile carrier, has repeatedly clashed with authorities in India, which is trying to collect more than $2 billion in taxes from it through a retroactive law change, even after India's highest court ruled in the company's favour.
> Vodafone, the biggest overseas corporate investor in India, has said it will not walk away.
> 
> The Nomura report said the services, manufacturing and real estate sectors probably saw "the maximum outflow".
> 
> Foreign companies pulling more money out of India: Nomura - The Economic Times



see the date before you post. *It is 25 May, 2012.*

This is the latest on FII inflows into India 

FII inflows in India in 2012 run past emerging Asian economies excluding China - Economic Times

*Sep 18, 2012*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

*India's steel output rises in August amid global slump*

Global steel production fell slightly in August, the global industry body said on Thursday, but deeper cuts are necessary, especially in top producer China, to tackle falling prices as demand remains poor. India's production was up 2.6 percent to 6.4 million tonnes.

India's steel output rises in August amid global slump - Reuters


----------



## cirr

How is the nationwide strike going&#65311;


----------



## lepziboy

Sensex closes at 1-year high, zooms 404 points on further reform hopes
Last Updated: Friday, September 21, 2012, 16:59

Mumbai: The Sensex on Friday closed at one-year high of 18,752.83 surging by 404 points as the stock market gave thumbs up to UPA government's resolve to push ahead with economic reforms on the back of continued support from the Samajwadi Party.

After opening 62 points higher, the BSE benchmark index built on the initial momentum as foreign fund flows gushed in with the government yesterday notifying its decision to allow FDI in multi-brand retail, aviation and broadcasting sectors.

Soon after, the Sensex intra-day zoomed over 517 points to 18,866.87, a new high in 14 months, on reports that Samajwadi Party has pledged to continue support to the government on a day Mamata Banerjee-led Trinamool Congress pulled out of UPA.

Power, capital goods, metal and bank stocks led Sensex's rise. Finance Minister P Chidambaram's announcement of slashing withholding tax on overseas borrowings to 5 percent from 20 percent and approval to Rajiv Gandhi Equity Savings Scheme (RGESS) to encourage first-time retail investors to invest in stocks, also lifted the sentiment.

The 30-share Sensex finally closed at a 52-week high pf 18752.83 points, up 403.58 points or 2.20 percent, with 26 constituents led by ICICI Bank, L&T, HDFC Bank, Reliance and ITC ending higher.

Today's rise was the second biggest single-day gain by Sensex after September 14 this month. Across broader market, over 1,800 stocks closed with gains driving up investor wealth by a whopping Rs 1.27 lakh crore.

"Sensex ended the week at 52-week highs on the back of a 2 percent gain...This was a result of the fiscal reforms announced last week and also in current week. 

FDI in aviation and multi-brand retail were notified without any delay. Concerns about stability of UPA government were also largely addressed," said Dipen Shah, Head of Private Client Group Research, Kotak Securities.

The NSE 50-share Nifty index shot up by 136.90, or 2.46 percent to 5,691.15 after rising to day's high of 5,700.

Meanwhile, the rupee rose to its highest level in more than four months gaining 1.9 percent to 53.37 a US dollar.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Matrixx

cirr said:


> How is the nationwide strike going&#65311;



Going good....Did you get your islands back or lost for ever?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TopCat

This FDI euphoria will be short lived. Take my word..

The diesel price will have some long time benefit which will help reduce the fiscal deficit.


----------



## Sugarcane

Who is Girish Chaturvedi


----------



## DARIUS

Matrixx said:


> Going good....Did you get your islands back or lost for ever?


No their ships are on way to give another so called*"WARNING"*to the JAPANESE!!


----------



## mitth

loveicon said:


> Who is Girish Chaturvedi



seeee uuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Archie

cirr said:


> How is the nationwide strike going&#65311;




Its actually quite normal for us

Normally the opposition calls for a Nation wide strike once or twice a year to show that it is still relevant , 
Normally the impact is seen only in opposition ruled states


----------



## Archie

iajdani said:


> This FDI euphoria will be short lived. Take my word..
> 
> The diesel price will have some long time benefit which will help reduce the fiscal deficit.




yeah right , just like the FDI euphoria of 1991 , OH WAIT Indian GDP has gone up by 5 times since 1991 Reforms 

By the way this FDI reform will bring in 16 Billion USD investments to Retail Industry , 5 Billion USD investment to Aviation industry , in the next 1 yr

While increasing diesel Prices will save the government 8 Billion USD, which the government hopes to spend on improving the Railways

*Text of Prime Minister's address to the nation*

New Delhi, Sep 21 (IANS) Following is the text of Prime Minister Manmohan Singh's address to the nation:

"My dear brothers and sisters,

I am speaking to you tonight to explain the reasons for some important economic policy decisions the government has recently taken. Some political parties have opposed them. You have a right to know the truth about why we have taken these decisions.

No government likes to impose burdens on the common man. Our government has been voted to office twice to protect the interests of the aam admi.

At the same time, it is the responsibility of the government to defend the national interest, and protect the long term future of our people. This means that we must ensure that the economy grows rapidly, and that this generates enough productive jobs for the youth of our country. Rapid growth is also necessary to raise the revenues we need to finance our programmes in education, health care, housing and rural employment.

The challenge is that we have to do this at a time when the world economy is experiencing great difficulty. The United States and Europe are struggling to deal with an economic slowdown and financial crisis. Even China is slowing down.

We too have been affected, though I believe we have been able to limit the effect of the global crisis.

We are at a point where we can reverse the slowdown in our growth. We need a revival in investor confidence domestically and globally. The decisions we have taken recently are necessary for this purpose.

Let me begin with the rise in diesel prices and the cap on LPG cylinders.

We import almost 80 percent of our oil, and oil prices in the world market have increased sharply in the past four years. We did not pass on most of this price rise to you, so that we could protect you from hardship to the maximum extent possible.

As a result, the subsidy on petroleum products has grown enormously. It was Rs.1 lakh 40 thousand crores last year. If we had not acted, it would have been over Rs.200,000 crore this year.

Where would the money for this have come from? Money does not grow on trees. If we had not acted, it would have meant a higher fiscal deficit, that is, an unsustainable increase in government expenditure vis-a-vis government income. If unchecked, this would lead to a further steep rise in prices and a loss of confidence in our economy. The prices of essential commodities would rise faster. Both domestic as well as foreign investors would be reluctant to invest in our economy. Interest rates would rise. Our companies would not be able to borrow abroad. Unemployment would increase.

The last time we faced this problem was in 1991. Nobody was willing to lend us even small amounts of money then. We came out of that crisis by taking strong, resolute steps. You can see the positive results of those steps. We are not in that situation today, but we must act before people lose confidence in our economy.

I know what happened in 1991 and I would be failing in my duty as Prime Minister of this great country if I did not take strong preventive action.

The world is not kind to those who do not tackle their own problems. Many European countries are in this position today. They cannot pay their bills and are looking to others for help. They are having to cut wages or pensions to satisfy potential lenders.

I am determined to see that India will not be pushed into that situation. But I can succeed only if I can persuade you to understand why we had to act.

We raised the price of diesel by just Rs.5 per litre instead of the Rs.17 that was needed to cut all losses on diesel. Much of diesel is used by big cars and SUVs owned by the rich and by factories and businesses. Should the government run large fiscal deficits to subsidise them?

We reduced taxes on petrol by Rs.5 per litre to prevent a rise in petrol prices. We did this so that the crores of middle class people who drive scooters and motorcycles are not hit further.

On LPG, we put a cap of 6 subsidised cylinders per year. Almost half of our people, who need our help the most, actually use only six cylinders or less. We have ensured they are not affected. Others will still get six subsidised cylinders, but they must pay a higher price for more.

We did not touch the price of kerosene which is consumed by the poor.

My Dear Brothers and Sisters,

You should know that even after the price increase, the prices of diesel and LPG in India are lower than those in Bangladesh, Nepal, Sri Lanka and Pakistan.

The total subsidy on petroleum products will still be Rs.160 thousand crores. This is more than what we spend on Health and Education together. We held back from raising prices further because I hoped that oil prices would decline.

Let me now turn to the decision to allow foreign investment in retail trade. Some think it will hurt small traders. This is not true.

Organised, modern retailing is already present in our country and is growing. All our major cities have large retail chains. Our national capital, Delhi, has many new shopping centres. But it has also seen a three-fold increase in small shops in recent years.

In a growing economy, there is enough space for big and small to grow. The fear that small retailers will be wiped out is completely baseless.

We should also remember that the opening of organised retail to foreign investment will benefit our farmers. According to the regulations we have introduced, those who bring FDI have to invest 50% of their money in building new warehouses, cold-storages and modern transport systems. This will help to ensure that a third of our fruits and vegetables, which at present are wasted because of storage and transit losses, actually reach the consumer. Wastage will go down; prices paid to farmers will go up; and prices paid by consumers will go down.

The growth of organised retail will also create millions of good quality new jobs.

We recognise that some political parties are opposed to this step. That is why state governments have been allowed to decide whether foreign investment in retail can come into their state. But one state should not stop another state from seeking a better life for its farmers, for its youth and for its consumers.

In 1991, when we opened India to foreign investment in manufacturing, many were worried. But today, Indian companies are competing effectively both at home and abroad, and they are investing around the world. More importantly, foreign companies are creating jobs for our youth -- in Information Technology, in steel, and in the auto industry. I am sure this will happen in retail trade as well.

My Dear Brothers and Sisters,

The UPA Government is the government of the aam aadmi.

In the past eight years our economy has grown at a record annual rate of 8.2 per cent. We have ensured that poverty has declined much faster, agriculture has grown faster, and rural consumption per person has also grown faster.

We need to do more, and we will do more. But to achieve inclusiveness we need more growth. And we must avoid high fiscal deficits which cause a loss of confidence in our economy.

I promise you that I will do everything necessary to put our country back on the path of high and inclusive growth. But I need your support. Please do not be misled by those who want to confuse you by spreading fear and false information. The same tactics were adopted in 1991. They did not succeed then. They will not succeed now. I have full faith in the wisdom of the people of India.

We have much to do to protect the interests of our nation, and we must do it now. At times, we need to say "No" to the easy option and say "Yes" to the more difficult one. This happens to be one such occasion. The time has come for hard decisions. For this I need your trust, your understanding, and your cooperation.

As Prime Minister of this great country, I appeal to each one of you to strengthen my hands so that we can take our country forward and build a better and more prosperous future for ourselves and for the generations to come.

Jai Hind.

http://in.news.yahoo.com/text-prime-ministers-address-nation-144745790--finance.html


----------



## IndoCarib

India's growth will be 6.7 percent this fiscal: Rangarajan

Chennai, Sep 24 (IANS) India's growth rate for this fiscal will be 6.7 percent as the monsoon has turned out to be better than expected and the growth would pick up during the second half of the year, a top economist said Monday.

"Our forecast was that the growth rate will be around 6.7 percent which is slightly better than last year. I think the growth will pick up in the second half and indications are there," C. Rangarajan, chairman of the economic advisory council to the prime minister told reporters here on the sidelines of the Annual Day celebrations of the Madras School of Economics.

He said the performance on the farm front will be better than what was expected earlier as the monsoon has turned out to be better than expected.

Global ratings agency Standard & Poor's Monday said it has lowered India's economic growth forecast by one percentage point to 5.5 percent for 2012 due to deficient rainfall, a lingering crisis in the Eurozone and weak recovery in the US.

According to Rangarajan, economic reforms are a continuing process and progress should be towards fiscal consolidation.

He said the country should work towards restraining the current account deficit.

On subsidies, Rangarajan said they should be watched and kept at around two percent of the gross domestic product (GDP).

He said the subsidies should be targeted so that the intended sections are benefitted.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

*Engineering R&D outsourced to India to touch $42 billion by 2020*

BANGALORE: *At least $42billion worth of research and development work product engineering will be outsourced to India by 2020, marking a growth of at least 14% every year from now, according to a recent study by Zinnov Management Consulting.

"The Indian captive landscape has grown to 874 centers as compar*ed to 836 in fiscal 2011. Even in the Telecom sector for that matter, deregulation in India and China is fueling the future growth prospects," said Pari Natarajan, CEO at Zinnov.
*
However, India will face stiff competition from service providers in Russia and China, according to Zinnov's study Engineering R&D: Advantage India, results of which were released on Monday. India, will remain leading offshore destination for such work, with a market share of 22%, according to Zinnov.*

Engineering R&D outsourced to India to touch $42 billion by 2020: Zinnov - The Economic Times
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*GE Vice Chairman: Foreign Firms Will Invest In India*

Foreign firms will be more keen to invest in India now that the government is acting on promises to allow for foreign direct investment in major industries, like airlines and retail for starters. That&#8217;s the view of General Electric (GE) vice chairman John Rice, who said during an American Chamber of Commerce meeting in Singapore this weekend that, &#8221;We are optimistic with the announcement (of new reforms) and hope the government follows through and demonstrates that India is a place where you should invest and the companies like ours will invest.&#8221;

*It&#8217;s already starting, and India hasn&#8217;t even opened the flood gates yet to foreigners.

Late last week, Walmart&#8217;s joint venture partner in India, Bharti Enterprises, announced that Walmart would bring an undisclosed number of stores to India over the next 18 months following the government&#8217;s liberalization of the sector to outsiders.*

http://www.forbes.com/sites/kenrapo...-chairman-foreign-firms-will-invest-in-india/


----------



## monilisa

getting worse


----------



## karan.1970

monilisa said:


> *Standard and Poor&#8217;s (S&P) warned that India GDP could drop below 5%*
> 
> Sep 25 2012
> 
> New Delhi: Within a week of the dramatic policy changes announced by the government, the international rating agency Standard and Poor&#8217;s (S&P) scaled down the country&#8217;s growth projections and warned that in the worst-case scenario it could even drop below 5%, signalling that more needs to be done to fix what&#8217;s wrong with the economy.
> 
> S&P cuts India GDP growth forecast to 5.5% - Livemint



Its an engineered headline to pressurize Indian political opposition to tone down its anti FDI rhetoric..


----------



## mfreak

> Its an engineered headline to pressurize Indian political opposition to tone down its anti FDI rhetoric..



Maybe, maybe not. But we cant take it lightly as well.


----------



## Night_Raven

*Biocon among world's top pharma employers*

BANGALORE: Bangalore based biotechnology firm Biocon has been named by 'Science' magazine as one of the top 20 employers in global pharma sector. The 2012 Top Biotech and pharma employers survey, has rankled Biocon in the 19 thposition and it is the only Asian firm to be in the top 20.

"We are in the distinguished company of leading global Biotech companies and we will wear this badge of honour with a sense of leadership and responsibility that will enable us to take greater strides to move up the leader board," said MD Kiran Mazumdar-Shaw.

Some of the criteria included loyalty of employees and quality of work done. . "The Biocon employer brand has been growing stronger with each passing year, and our increased success in attracting and retaining top talent in the sector is a testimony to this," said Ravi C Dasgupta, HR Head of the company

US-based Regeneron Pharmaceuticals topped the list .

Biocon among world's top pharma employers - The Economic Times


----------



## monilisa

*Standard and Poors (S&P) warned that India GDP could drop below 5%*

Sep 25 2012

New Delhi: Within a week of the dramatic policy changes announced by the government, the international rating agency Standard and Poors (S&P) scaled down the countrys growth projections and warned that in the worst-case scenario it could even drop below 5%, signalling that more needs to be done to fix whats wrong with the economy.

S&P cuts India GDP growth forecast to 5.5% - Livemint

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## illusion8

Washington: India seems insulated from the worst of effects of global financial crisis as it has relatively low degree of exposure to international banking, IMF has said.

"India and Malaysia appear insulated from foreign banks by almost all indicators when compared with all peer groups, except developing Asia and the economies that make up the BRIC group," said the report released Tuesday in which IMF asked if some banking systems withstand international contagion because they are less globally integrated.

"Australia, Canada, India, and Malaysia have a relatively low degree of exposure to international banking and also avoided the worst of the effects of the global financial crisis," the report said.

Both India and Malaysia have low foreign bank presence, and banks there have a very low level of foreign assets in their balance sheet, it said.

Malaysia had relatively low reliance on foreign liabilities compared with other peers, whereas in 2007 India was close to the BRIC (Brazil, Russia, India China) average, the report said.

Observing that the recent episode of global financial turmoil highlights the risk of international contagion and the potential resiliency of less integrated banking systems, the report explore the banking system "openness" and regulatory frameworks of four jurisdictions generally regarded as less globally integrated, all of which fared relatively well in the financial crisis.

It concludes that the funding structure of banks could be more important than lack of foreign bank ownership for financial stability.

According to a table mentioned in the IMF report, India has less than 10 percent globalisation of its banking system.

India and Malaysia explicitly restrict entry by foreign banks, although both economies have relaxed the policy somewhat, it said.

IMF report said the number of branches a subsidiary can set up had been restricted.

"The maximum foreign ownership stake in a domestic bank is 30 percent. In India, foreign bank entry has been through branches, and the number of approvals (including expansion of branch networks) is strictly controlled," it said.

"Foreign banks that already have operations in India are not permitted to own more than 5 percent of shares in domestic banks.

Other foreign banks must seek approval to own more than 10 percent of shares in an Indian bank.

The authorities are currently considering encouraging the use of subsidiaries. The share of foreign-owned bank assets in total assets is subject to a ceiling, the report said. 

PTI

New Delhi:* Remittances from Non-Resident Indians (NRIs) in the current fiscal are likely to exceed USD 75 billion, up from USD 66 billion in the 2011-12, an industry body study has said.*

NRIs remittances jumped 19 percent to USD 66 billion in the last fiscal compared to the previous financial year owing to a sharp decline in the rupee value against dollar, Assocham said in a study.

"Even though the rupee may not see as much depreciation as it did in the last 12 months, the remittances would remain robust and may well cross USD 75 billion in 2012-13," it said.

It said the rupee depreciated by about 25 percent in the last one year which had a positive impact on the remittances by NRIs, making up more than the negative impact that could have been seen on the inflows due to severe slowdown in the western economies.

The study said expensive dollar results in better yields for NRIs when the foreign currency is converted into the Indian currency.

Besides, it said, when the going gets tough in developed economies, Indians living abroad tend to save more and would like to park their surpluses in their home country.

"A robust repatriation of money by Indians abroad prove a great support for India's current account deficit, which otherwise remains a matter of concern in view of continuous and worrisome deceleration in exports of merchandise goods," Assocham President Rajkumar N Dhoot said.

During 2012-13, the current account deficit is projected to be 3.5 percent of the country's Gross Domestic Product (GDP). In the last fiscal, it was 4.2 percent of the GDP.

Referring to the RBI data, the study said, North America, the Gulf countries and Europe are the major sources of repatriation of money from Indians abroad.

However, it said the remittances from Europe are very likely to come under pressure as the rate of unemployment increases in the troubled area, especially in the Euro zone, except in Germany. 

PTI


----------



## illusion8

monilisa said:


> *Standard and Poor&#8217;s (S&P) warned that India GDP could drop below 5%*
> 
> Sep 25 2012
> 
> New Delhi: Within a week of the dramatic policy changes announced by the government, the international rating agency Standard and Poor&#8217;s (S&P) scaled down the country&#8217;s growth projections and warned that in the worst-case scenario it could even drop below 5%, signalling that more needs to be done to fix what&#8217;s wrong with the economy.
> 
> S&P cuts India GDP growth forecast to 5.5% - Livemint



There are enough indications that the Indian economy&#8217;s growth rate would pick up in the second half of this fiscal. It will touch 6.7 per cent for 2012-13, Prime Minister&#8217;s Economic Advisory Council Chairman C. Rangarajan said on Monday.

The Hindu : Business / Economy : Growth rate will pick up in second half of fiscal: Rangarajan


----------



## Windjammer

*India ranked 111th in economic freedom list*
New Delhi, Sept 25, 2012 (PTI)

India ranks very low at 111th position in terms of economic freedom, behind countries like China, Nepal and Bangladesh, a global study has claimed in a worldwide index of 144 nations.

The annual ranking, titled 'Economic Freedom of the World: 2012', is topped by Hong Kong, followed by Singapore, New Zealand, Switzerland (8.24) and Australia in the top-five.

The index has been prepared by Canada-based public policy think-tank, Fraser Institute, in cooperation with independent institutes in 90 nations and territories, and claims to measure the degree to which the policies and institutions of countries support economic freedom.

India's ranking has fallen from 103rd last year, while Hong Kong has retained its top slot, the report said.

Canada is ranked sixth on the list, while others in the top-ten include Bahrain, Mauritius, Finland and Chile. The countries with lowest level of economic freedom are -- Myanmar, Zimbabwe, Republic of Congo and Angola.

India shares its 111th position with two other countries, Iran and Pakistan, while those ranked lower include Guyana, Syria and Nigeria.

India has scored an overall rating of 6.26 in the economic freedom index as against an average global scrore of 6.83.

In the economic freedom index, China is at 107th position with a score of 6.35, Bangladesh at 109th with a score of 6.34 and Nepal is at 110th position (6.33).

The report said that Hong Kong offers the highest level of economic freedom worldwide, with a score of 8.90 out of 10, followed by Singapore (8.69), New Zealand (8.36), Switzerland (8.24), Australia and Canada (each 7.97), Bahrain (7.94), Mauritius (7.90), Finland (7.88) and Chile (7.84).

"Governments around the world embraced heavy-handed regulation and extensive spending in response to the US and European debt crises, reducing economic freedom in the short term and prosperity over the long term," the report noted.

"But the slight increase in this year's worldwide economic freedom score is encouraging. Impressively, all five continents are represented in the global top 10," it added.

The report noted that on an average, the poorest 10 per cent of people in the freest nations are nearly twice as rich as the average population of the least free countries.

Interestingly, the US, which is considered a champion of economic freedom among large industrial nations, continues its protracted decline in the global rankings. This year, the US plunged to its lowest-ever ranking of 18th, after being ranked at as high as second position in 2002.

The decline is attributed to higher spending and borrowing on the part of the US government.

The rankings and scores of other major economies include -Japan (20th), Germany (31st), Korea (37th), France (47th), Italy (83rd), Mexico (91st), Russia (95th) and Brazil (105th).

India ranked 111th in economic freedom list

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mfreak

Socialism, corruption, nepotism, bribery are major reasons.


----------



## JayAtl

^^^ the new economic reforms are going to help get back on track. They are a force of positive outlook for the world.


----------



## grey boy 2

9 reasons why inflation is worse than you think | Firstpost Sep 14, 2012



> *Are the markets celebrating too soon?*
> 
> The sharp rise in the Sensex on Friday, thanks to the diesel price hike and the US Feds bond buying plans which promise a flood of liquidity in the months ahead, is clearly not factoring in the short- to medium-term inflationary concerns in the economy.
> *
> The bad news on the inflation front is something the market cannot dismiss so easily.*
> 
> *Heres why the wholesale price index (WPI) number for August is actually worse than its looks*











> *First*, it has shot up by a huge margin, from 6.87 percent in July to 7.55 percent.
> 
> *Second*, this rise is over and above the high base of 9.78 percent inflation in August last year. It means, even with a beneficial base effect, inflation is rising faster.
> 
> *Third*, the chances are that even the 7.55 percent will be an underestimate. The provisional June WPI has been revised upwards from 7.25 percent to 7.58 percent. Augusts final figures could thus be closer to 8 percent.
> 
> *Four*, the problem is that core inflation  driven by manufacturing, with a weight of 65 percent in the WPI  is up by 0.8 percent from July to 6.14 percent. Core inflation is what the Reserve Bank was trying to douse. Now it has little reason to cut rates in a hurry. This suggests that manufacturers still have pricing power  something costly money was supposed to weaken.
> 
> *Five*, the diesel hike and the LPG dual pricing policy will kick in next month. The September index is thus likely to breach 8 percent, since the primary effect of the diesel hike will be at least 0.6 percent. As the price hike spreads through the economy, the spread effect will be more than 1 percent.
> 
> *Six*, the real impact of food and energy prices will be felt only in the coming months. In August, the index for food articles fell by 0.4 percent. In the coming months, as the impact of the drought and the hike in minimum support prices feeds through to food prices, this part of the index could start acting up.
> 
> *Seven*, overall food inflation is headed for double-digits, as it now hovers around 9.14 percent. Barring veggies, milk, onion and fruit, everything else is in double-digits, with pulses and potato rising by 34 percent and 69 percent in August.
> 
> given the weak performance in exports, the pressure on the rupee will push domestic prices higher in the coming months  unless foreign exchange flows increase. As we enter the busy and festival season of October-November, imports could also rise  pressuring the rupee down and inflation up.
> 
> *Eight*, the UPAs various scams will result in a cost-push in several areas as spectrum and coal blocks get auctioned, and tariffs start rising as a result. This process could begin from January, when the spectrum auctions conclude, and the coal block auctions could happen after that.
> 
> *Nine,* the consumer price index (CPI), already just under double-digits (9.86 percent in July), is sure to cross to double-digits in August, if the behaviour of the WPI in August is any guide. The urban CPI index did not fall below double-digits even in July.
> 
> *The bottomline: double-digit inflation is here for now*.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## shuttler

grey boy 2 said:


> 9 reasons why inflation is worse than you think | Firstpost Sep 14, 2012



Everyone in the chart curbs their country's inflation well, except one!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JayAtl

shuttler said:


> Everyone in the chart curbs their country's inflation well, except one!



well the region is seeing it, just that your state media and govt fudges it numbers. How's your food prices doing? high aint it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

monilisa said:


> *Standard and Poor&#8217;s (S&P) warned that India GDP could drop below 5%*
> 
> Sep 25 2012
> 
> New Delhi: Within a week of the dramatic policy changes announced by the government, the international rating agency Standard and Poor&#8217;s (S&P) scaled down the country&#8217;s growth projections and warned that in the worst-case scenario it could even drop below 5%, signalling that more needs to be done to fix what&#8217;s wrong with the economy.
> 
> S&P cuts India GDP growth forecast to 5.5% - Livemint



last time they reported a 5.3% growth, may be their so called "reform" could spur their stagnancy by 0.2% extra

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## grey boy 2

Windjammer said:


> *India ranked 111th in economic freedom list*
> New Delhi, Sept 25, 2012 (PTI)
> 
> 
> 
> India ranked 111th in economic freedom list



What a contrast to India, my hometown Hongkong happened to rank NO 1 
Hong Kong Remains World's Freest Economy - PR Newswire - The Sacramento Bee

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## shuttler

*India's Iron-Ore Exports Likely to Slump This Year*
WSJ, September 25, 2012
India's Iron-Ore Exports Likely to Slump This Year - WSJ.com

NEW DELHI--India's exports of iron ore could *fall by as much as 75% this financial year* due to a combination of low global prices making exports unfeasible and government restrictions on mining operations in two of the country's largest producing states.

India, the world's third-largest iron-ore exporter, is importing increasing volumes of iron ore, as miners will find it hard to meet domestic demand given lingering restrictions in the southern state of Karnataka and a complete ban on iron-ore mining imposed earlier this month in the western state of Goa.

Reduced exports from India will likely support international iron-ore prices, which hit a three-month low earlier this month of $86.70 per ton due to weak demand from China, though prices have recovered to around the $100/ton level since then.

"I doubt whether the iron-ore export business is very profitable at the current price level," said A.S. Feroz, an economist at India's ministry of steel, adding that *a recent diesel price hike rail freight costs are also hurting the trade.*

Earlier this month, India's Supreme Court eased a ban on iron-ore mining that had been in effect for more than a year in Karnataka over allegations of illegal mining and ecological damage, prompting expectations that output could stage a recovery--but the government of Goa, which accounts for about half of the country's iron-ore shipments, imposed a complete ban on mining just a week later.

Meanwhile, the Karnataka court order only opened the door for 18 mines to reopen, while hundreds more remain closed.

The Supreme Court is scheduled to hold a hearing this week that could ease the ban on more Karnataka mines, Basant Poddar, vice-president of the Federation of Indian Mineral Industries told Dow Jones Newswires, adding that output may not rise significantly even if the court's ruling is favorable, as many mining leases are expiring in the next three to four months.

"*The product will vanish from the markets*," he said.

*India's exports could be as low as 15 million metric tons in the year that began April 1 if the mining ban on Goa isn't lifted, Mr. Poddar said. India exported 60 million tons in 2011-12, which itself was down 39% on year.*

An executive with Sesa Goa Ltd., 500295.BY -1.69% who didn't wish to be named, said that two separate panels set up by the federal environment ministry and the Goa government were scrutinizing documents to ensure that India's largest iron-ore exporter isn't engaging in any illegal mining operations and that all environmental clearances are in order. Neither the ministry nor the Goa government has said when the ban on mining in Goa will be lifted, the executive said.

Steelmakers who lack their own captive iron-ore mines are increasingly relying on imports. "Iron-ore prices globally are quite conducive for imports, and we have already started importing shipments," Essar Steel Chief Executive Dilip Oomen

Iron-ore imports will be a "significant" portion of total iron-ore supplies this financial year, he said.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## shuttler

*India to Cut Losses of Power Distribution Firms*
WSJ,September 25, 2012
India to Cut Losses of Power Distribution Firms - WSJ.com

NEW DELHI--The Indian government on Monday approved a plan to cut state-run electricity-distribution companies' piled up *losses of about 1.9 trillion rupees ($35.5 billion) *as it seeks to revive the 
ailing power sector and growth in the economy.

The plan has been approved by a cabinet panel headed by Prime Minister Manmohan Singh and includes measures such as regular revisions in power tariffs and state governments taking over half of 1.2 trillion rupees short-term debt of distribution companies, most of which are owned by state governments.

Distribution companies have been under severe financial stress due to electricity thefts and their failure to increase power tariffs over the years due to fears of a political and consumer backlash.

*This has forced the companies to borrow heavily from state-run financial institutions to pay-off their suppliers. They have also been buying less power, forcing producers to scale back production.*

The latest plan will help cut the mounting losses of distribution companies and revive the sector which has become a major impediment to growth in Asia's third-largest economy.

It will also benefit government-owned financial institutions as they provide loans to distribution companies to buy electricity.

The plan is crucial for achieving the government's target of expanding generation capacity by 44% to 288 gigawatts by March 2017 and comes at time when *factories and households in the country continue to face frequent power cuts*, stifling economic activity.

Late July, India faced its worst power outage ever when a grid collapsed,* plunging 680 million people into darkness,* a grim reminder of the dismal state of its power infrastructure.

Under the plan, state governments will take over half of the short-term debt of the distribution firms over the next two to five years, the government said in a statement. The distribution companies will issue bonds to lenders backed by the state governments against this debt.

For the remaining short-term debt, lenders will relax the terms, including extending the time of repayment, it said. The federal government will also provide fiscal incentives to states which adopt the plan.

The implementation of the plan is at the discretion of states, which could be *a hurdle in its success*.

A similar plan introduced more than a decade ago didn't yield the desired results due to unwillingness of states to share the debt burden and increase power tariffs, fearing popular backlash.

A power ministry official in July said that the losses of distribution companies are *likely to rise to 2.0 trillion rupees in 2012 from 1.9 trillion rupees in 2011.*

On Sept. 10, Standard & Poor's said such a proposal to recast debt of distribution firms would only provide them temporary relief.

"An increase in investments to the sector is possible only with transparent tariff regulations and reliable fuel supply," it said.

"A reliable fuel supply, in turn, hinges on availability of timely clearances and a transparent framework for producing fuel, and the presence of adequate infrastructure for transporting fuel."

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## grey boy 2

*Business Line : Industry & Economy / Economy : S&P cuts India 2012 growth forecast to 5.5%* 



> New Delhi/Mumbai, Sept 24:
> 
> Rating agency Standard and Poors has lowered the growth forecast for India to 5.5 per cent this year. This is almost one percentage point lower than the previous forecast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, the Economic Advisory Council to the Prime Minister (PMEAC) has refuted this projection. Its Chairman C. Rangarajan expects the economy to grow 6.7 per cent this fiscal.
> 
> According to S&P, the triple effect of a slowdown in China, ongoing troubles in the Euro Zone, and weak recovery in the US has prompted it to lower its economic growth forecast for Asia-Pacific.
> 
> Talking specifically about India, it said, The lack of monsoon rains has affected India, for which agriculture still forms a substantial part of the economy. Interestingly, the report has not noted reduction in the monsoon shortfall. Latest monsoon data show that deficit has come down to 5 per cent.
> 
> The report highlights infrastructural problems. The more cautious investor sentiment globally has seen potential investors become more critical of Indias policy and infrastructure shortcomings. The latter was recently highlighted by the power outage in early August that affected 20 of Indias 28 States.
> 
> According to S&P credit analyst Andrew Palmer, Any worsening of the economic conditions in the Euro Zone will increase contagion risk for Asia-Pacific, given the regions, particularly the open economies, sensitivity to capital flows and trade.
> 
> S&P has also lowered the base forecasts of 2012 real GDP growth by about half a percentage point for some countries including China, Japan, Korea, Singapore and Taiwan.
> 
> Earlier this month, Morgan Stanley had lowered Indias growth forecast to 5.1 per cent for the current fiscal from its earlier estimate of 5.8 per cent; HSBC scaled down its prediction to 5.7 per cent from 6.2 per cent; and Standard Chartered to 5.4 per cent from 6.2 per cent projected earlier.
> 
> Shishir.Sinha@thehindu.co.in


----------



## grey boy 2

Will Indias fiscal deficit be worse than Greeces this year? - Livemint







> Vivek Bhardwaj/Mint





> The chart speaks for itself; the International Monetary Fund (IMF) certainly believes that Indias overall fiscal deficit (including the deficit of its states) as a percentage of gross domestic product (GDP) will be much higher than that of Greece, Portugal, Spain or Ireland this year.
> 
> The forecast is probably based on the assumption that the austerity programmes currently being imposed on Europes southern periphery will work. This year, according to the IMF estimates made in its fiscal monitor update released on Monday, Indias fiscal deficit, at 8.9% of GDP, will be the second highest among the major advanced and emerging markets, behind Japans. In 2013, IMF expects Japans fiscal balance to improve, while it doesnt believe there will be much progress in India. The upshot: India will be No. 1 among all major world economies on this benchmark.
> 
> Even Ireland, which had a massive fiscal deficit at 31.2% of its GDP in 2009, will have a lower deficit than India this year. Its also interesting to note that the US had a higher fiscal deficit than Greece in 2011 and IMF expects both the US and the UK to have higher fiscal deficits as a percentage of GDP than most of the southern European nations. Clearly, the common currency is responsible for the predicament in which the European periphery finds itself. Indeed, Italys fiscal deficit in 2011 was a low 3.9% of GDP, so the problem is not just a fiscal one.
> 
> What are the reasons for IMFs pessimistic views about Indias ability to trim its deficit? According to the fiscal monitor update: In India, overall deficits for 201213 were revised upward to almost 9% of GDP, more than 0.5 percentage point higher than in the April 2012 fiscal monitor, mainly due to higher fuel subsidies and revenue shortfalls. A determined reduction in costly subsidies would be a strong signal of a credible fiscal turnaround. It would also allow relaxation of financial restrictions, spurring private investment and growth.
> Of course, Indias ability to claim the dubious distinction of being numero uno in the fiscal deficit league will depend very much on whether countries such as Greece and Spain will swallow the bitter fiscal medicine being forced down their throats. That is by no means certain and the IMF update concedes that the situation in Greece remains fluid.
> 
> The update points out that despite the high deficit, Indias debt-to-GDP ratio, at an estimated 68% of GDP this year, is much lower than Greeces 162.6%, or Japans 234.5%. But one reason for this is Indias high inflation, which bloats its nominal GDP. As Mondays update of IMFs Global Financial Stability Report warns, India is a rising concern, with the rupee recently weakening to new record lows, as the need to finance large fiscal and current account deficits is pressuring markets, though financial restrictions have facilitated the financing of the fiscal deficit.
> We welcome your comments at marktomarket@livemint.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## monilisa

*India likely to miss 2012-13 deficit target, borrow more*


26, Sept


India will likely borrow an additional 500 billion rupees ($9.34 billion) for the year ending in March and miss its fiscal deficit target, a Reuters poll showed, raising doubt about the fiscal discipline of a country whose credit ratings are under threat.

That is because the government is unlikely to cut spending, especially as it heads to general elections in 2014, while the economy has slowed to a three-year low, denting tax revenues. reuters

Daily Times

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

*Moody's maintains stable outlook on India*

(Reuters) - *Moody's will retain its 'stable' outlook on India, expecting economic growth to improve on the back of consumer demand, although the country is still constrained by its fiscal deficit, an analyst at the ratings agency said on Wednesday.
*
The views stand in contrast with Standard & Poor's and Fitch Ratings, both of which cut their outlook on India to "negative" this year, citing concerns about the pace of reforms and the government's fiscal deficit among some of the key factors.

Moody's maintains stable outlook on India | Reuters


----------



## Agent_47




----------



## Abingdonboy

Agent_47 said:


>


This also means India is well protected from any external finacial shocks.


----------



## Bhai Zakir

India is the largest base to export compact cars to Europe: Nissan

Nissan India is currently exporting Made-in-India cars to 77 countries

Japanese auto major Nissan Motor Company plans to launch 10 new models in India by 2015-16, including the low-cost Datsun brand as part of its ambitious strategy to grab 8% market share in the fiercely competitive Indian market. The vice-president for Africa, Middle East and India, Toru Hasegawa tells Chanchal Pal Chauhan that India is key to its global growth strategy where emerging market will garner around 60% of its volumes globally by 2016. Excerpts:

Where does India stand in Nissan's global growth strategy?

As part of our global Nissan Power 88 Plan, we will be launching 51 new products globally and we will have 10 new models for India by FY16, and introduce two new models every year including our low-cost Datsun brand. India is at the core of our global growth strategy as part of the BRIC markets. Emerging markets will play an important role in meeting our global target with sales expected to grow to 60% from the current 40%. We will be considering all segments like hatchback, sedan or utility vehicles for the Indian market, but special focus will be on the price-sensitive affordable small car segment.

What kind of volumes or market share you plan to have in India?

India has been steadily growing as a volume market for Nissan. From 33,000 cars sold in FY12, we intend to double domestic sales this year and aim to clock one-lakh volume by the next fiscal, when we expect the local market to be in the size of 4-million units. The low penetration of cars in India of just 20 units/1,000 habitants gives super opportunity for us to grow here.
*
Nissan has shifted its manufacturing base from Europe to India for Micra/March hatchback. Going forward what's the export strategy from India?*

*India is the largest base to export compact cars to Europe. 

We have started exporting Sunny sedan to Middle East and are looking at potential overseas markets for made-in-India cars. We are currently exporting to 77 countries and would enhance the volumes as we gradually introduce new products in various segments. We launched our new multi-utility vehicle Evalia today ( on Thuesday). 

We will look to expanding our export potential from India as we increase our portfolio.*

What are the expansion plans for India. Are your looking for another facility in the bulging local market and export commitments?

We have made an investment of 4,500 crore over a period of 7 years with our French partner Renault to have 4-lakh-car capacity. Besides our locally-produced models Micra & Sunny, which marked Nissan's foray into the mass market, we plan to bring MPVs and small cars to target a larger chunk of customers. We intend to bring various models targeting different segments and modes for Indian customers. Some of these would be regular class of vehicles like SUVs, or we would enhance our presence with Datsun brand. We haven't decided on any specific expansion plans but are carefully looking at opportunities for growth.


Ten vehicles lined up for India launch by 2015-16, says Nissan Vice President - The Economic Times


----------



## IndoCarib

*India engg R&D to reach $45 billion: Nasscom*

Indian offshore engineering research and development (ER&D) services market is expected to reach USD 37-45 billion by 2020 and create over one million jobs, software industry body Nasscom said today. 

India engg R&D to reach &#36;45 billion: Nasscom - PTI

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Indian loans: pointing to a turnaround?*

*On Thursday, State Bank of India and HDFC bank agreed to loan Tata Steel and Hindalco Industries around $6.6bn and $1.9bn, respectively &#8211; a development that may suggest the Indian economy, after a rough 18 months, is in for a turnaround.
*
Two big loans don&#8217;t make an Indian summer &#8211; but greater access to loans would help smaller businesses a great deal. The SME Rating Agency of India has noted that greater access to liquidity from banks &#8211; sometimes at the lowest interest rates in the last decade &#8211; has caused Indian SME ratings to improve over the past couple months.
*
That should drive down non-performing assets that have been cluttering up banks&#8217; balance sheets &#8211; as the FT has reported, NPAs from all points are dragging down the banking sector &#8211; which would be a good sign for the Indian economy.*

Indian loans: pointing to a turnaround? | beyondbrics


----------



## Icecreamcart

The Economist has an updated interactive chart of India's GDP/Population by region for 2012. Check it out.

India in figures - an interactive guide: Does size matter? | The Economist

Also, a special report on India.

Aim higher | The Economist



> PICK YOUR WAY through the narrow alleys of a south Delhi slum to the dark, low-ceilinged home of a fortune-teller with a green parrot. For a bundle of rupees he sets the bird to work, picking from a selection of cards. The man glances at one and lets his conjectures fly.
> 
> India will soon be the worlds greatest power. An assassination looms. He sees an elderly leaders death and a dynastic marriage. There will be political turmoil in the next two years, but strength will follow. Sporting triumphs lie ahead and riches will fall upon Indians.
> 
> It is a razzle-dazzle prediction for a sixth of the worlds population. Yet his analysis of Indias prospects may not be so far off the mark. And its underlying optimism reflects the attitude of many ordinary Indians, who have much to feel pleased about.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Icewolf

Contrarian said:


> Chandrababu Naidu completely forgot the agricultural sector. He got crazy with IT and infrastructure. Maharashtra apart from some cities is a major agricultural region, dont forget that. Unless we rachet up our per hectare yield, we would be sorry in the future. Agricultural growth is just managing around 2-3%, which is pitiable compared to our industrial growth of 11-12%.



Indias industrial growth is about 1% not 11-12%


----------



## anarchy 99

grey boy 2 said:


> Will India&#8217;s fiscal deficit be worse than Greece&#8217;s this year? - Livemint



WOW, staggering debts, jim rogers recently said Indian debt is 90% of GDP. I guess he knows that the Indian regime is keeping some liabilities off the balance sheets to hide just like Greece is hiding their debts.

Republic of Debt!


----------



## anarchy 99

grey boy 2 said:


> Will Indias fiscal deficit be worse than Greeces this year? - Livemint



WOW, staggering debts, jim rogers recently said Indian debt is 90% of GDP. I guess he knows that the Indian regime is keeping some liabilities off the balance sheets to hide just like Greece is hiding their debts.

Republic of Debt!


----------



## anarchy 99

monilisa said:


> *India likely to miss 2012-13 deficit target, borrow more*
> 
> 
> 26, Sept
> 
> 
> India will likely borrow an additional 500 billion rupees ($9.34 billion) for the year ending in March and miss its fiscal deficit target, a Reuters poll showed, raising doubt about the fiscal discipline of a country whose credit ratings are under threat.
> 
> That is because the government is unlikely to cut spending, especially as it heads to general elections in 2014, while the economy has slowed to a three-year low, denting tax revenues. reuters
> 
> Daily Times



Indian debt could be actually worse than Greece. Indian growth miracle is over. Even jim rogers said.


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

*Rupee zooms 36 paise to near 5-month high of 52.66 against dollar*

The rupee gained 36 paise to trade at nearly five-month high of 52.66 against the dollar in early trade on Friday on continued selling of the American currency by exporters and banks.

Forex dealers said besides persistent dollar selling by exporters and banks, dollar's weakness against the euro amid a strong opening in the domestic equity market kept rupee strong.

Meanwhile, the BSE benchmark index Sensex recovered sharply by 181.41 points, or 0.98 per cent, to 18,760.91.

Euro rose against the dollar overseas as worries about the euro-zone eased after Spain unveiled economic reforms and budget plans that are expected to pave the way for a bailout.

The rupee had gained 49 paise on Thursday to close at over 4-1/2-month high of 53.02 against the dollar on heavy selling of the American currency by exporters and some banks.

Rupee zooms 36 paise to near 5-month high of 52.66 against dollar - Business Today


----------



## Agent_47



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Boson

I only came to this thread for amusement ... to see what chinkies were posting about monsoons, rupee rate etc.

Damn.... they wouldn't be seen in this thread for some time now.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IndoCarib

*India fastest growing enterprise software mkt: Gartner*

Firm says the Indian market will grow at a compounded annual growth rate of 14.6% from 2011 to 2016 

India will be the fourth largest enterprise software market in Asia Pacific region in 2012, with a share of 11.4% of the $30.30 billion market. This will be 1.24% of the total worldwide enterprise software market, which is expected to reach $278 billion in 2012.

Gartner says Indias share in the software market in the Asia Pacific region is expected to reach 12.68% by 2016, with the market touching $5.98 billion.

During that time, its share in the worldwide enterprise software market is expected to increase to 1.66%, says Gartner

India fastest growing enterprise software mkt: Gartner

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhai Zakir

*Saudi-India trade surges to exceed SR 137 billion*

RIYADH: GHAZANFAR ALI KHAN

Friday 28 September 2012

Saudi Arabia's trade with India has reached a new high with two-way commercial exchange exceeding SR 137 billion in the 2011-2012 financial year. Crude oil imports from the Kingdom form a major contribution in India's import trade basket as New Delhi set out a new vision to further broaden commercial cooperation, especially in agriculture, with renewed commitments to contribute to the global campaign to ensure food security.

This was disclosed at a roundtable press meeting organized on the sidelines of a reception on Wednesday night in Riyadh. The reception was hosted by the Indian Embassy in honor of senior visiting government officials and businessmen from India. The discussions with local newsmen focused on the progressively growing commercial relations between Riyadh and New Delhi with special reference to the participation of 38 leading companies in the Saudi Agriculture Exhibition.

The event was attended by a number of diplomats and businessmen, prominent among being Indian Ambassador Hamid Ali Rao; Ashok Warrier, first secretary at the Indian Embassy; Shamsher Singh Nayyar, general manager of Agriculture & Processed Food Products Export Development Authority of India; Pankaj Kumar, director of India's Ministry of Food Processing Industries; and J. Guna Sekaran, deputy general manager for India Trade Promotion Organization.

Sehim Mohammed Unni, regional director of Lulu Hypermarket; Shaikh Moahmmed Aziz, regional manager of Indian meat giant Al Kabeer; K. Hassan Rahim, general manager for Soroup Trading Company; and Balram Bhattacharya of Indian Herbs Specialities Co. also attended the reception.

Speaking on this occasion, Warrier said that "Saudi Arabia, once dubbed the seventh largest commercial partner until a few years back, *now ranks as the fourth largest trading partner of India.*" The Kingdom, he said, is of enormous importance since it meets the bulk of India's energy needs. To this end, Warrier noted that Saudi exports, primarily composed of oil and petrochemicals, totaled SR 118.5 billion; while Saudi imports from India amounted to SR 21 billion during the last fiscal year.


Saudi-India trade surges to exceed SR 137 billion | ArabNews

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhai Zakir

*Saudi-India trade surges to exceed SR 137 billion*

RIYADH: GHAZANFAR ALI KHAN

Friday 28 September 2012

Saudi Arabia's trade with India has reached a new high with two-way commercial exchange exceeding SR 137 billion in the 2011-2012 financial year. Crude oil imports from the Kingdom form a major contribution in India's import trade basket as New Delhi set out a new vision to further broaden commercial cooperation, especially in agriculture, with renewed commitments to contribute to the global campaign to ensure food security.

This was disclosed at a roundtable press meeting organized on the sidelines of a reception on Wednesday night in Riyadh. The reception was hosted by the Indian Embassy in honor of senior visiting government officials and businessmen from India. The discussions with local newsmen focused on the progressively growing commercial relations between Riyadh and New Delhi with special reference to the participation of 38 leading companies in the Saudi Agriculture Exhibition.

The event was attended by a number of diplomats and businessmen, prominent among being Indian Ambassador Hamid Ali Rao; Ashok Warrier, first secretary at the Indian Embassy; Shamsher Singh Nayyar, general manager of Agriculture & Processed Food Products Export Development Authority of India; Pankaj Kumar, director of India's Ministry of Food Processing Industries; and J. Guna Sekaran, deputy general manager for India Trade Promotion Organization.

Sehim Mohammed Unni, regional director of Lulu Hypermarket; Shaikh Moahmmed Aziz, regional manager of Indian meat giant Al Kabeer; K. Hassan Rahim, general manager for Soroup Trading Company; and Balram Bhattacharya of Indian Herbs Specialities Co. also attended the reception.

Speaking on this occasion, Warrier said that "Saudi Arabia, once dubbed the seventh largest commercial partner until a few years back, *now ranks as the fourth largest trading partner of India.*" The Kingdom, he said, is of enormous importance since it meets the bulk of India's energy needs. To this end, Warrier noted that Saudi exports, primarily composed of oil and petrochemicals, totaled SR 118.5 billion; while Saudi imports from India amounted to SR 21 billion during the last fiscal year.


Saudi-India trade surges to exceed SR 137 billion | ArabNews

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhai Zakir

*China forced to source Indian leather*

CHENNAI: From competitor to customer, from threat to opportunity - the leather trade between India and China has come a full circle. Rising production costs and labour issues are pushing the Chinese to look at sourcing products from other countries, including India since Indian products match the Chinese in quality. That's a complete role reversal from just a year ago when the country used to supply critical ingredients to the Indian leather industry.

"The first indication of this (trend) came during the Shanghai Leather Fair when Indian manufacturers managed to sell goods, especially leather garments, to China," said Rafeeque Ahmed, chairman, Council for Leather Exports. Indian leather companies have been participating in the fair for the last two years and have seen a clear increase in sales to their Chinese counterparts, he said.

While Indian exporters are also looking at other markets such as New Zealand, Australia, Africa and Latin America, China promises to be the biggest in terms of volume. "Indian companies are now focusing on getting a foothold in China because it is a huge market," Ahmed said.

Companies are, for instance, focusing on high-end fashion garments and accessories, and footwear manufacturers are diversifying into newer areas like manufacture of women's and children's shoes. "Indian products are good; what we need to develop is marketing," Ahmed said.

Mohan Sreenivas of Orient Express, a manufacturer and exporter of leather garments, said, "China is a very important market for us and we are working towards understanding it." According to him, about 25% of his finished products go to China.

India's interest in China comes in the context of the need for the Indian leather industry to look at newer markets since its largest market, Europe, is in crisis. Warm winters in the European region have also affected Indian exports. China has, for long, been a major competitor for the Indian leather industry with Indian exporters in the past complaining that Chinese companies were killing their industry.

Lately, however, the Indian industry has been doing well despite Chinese competition.

In 2011-2012, the Indian industry exported leather products worth $4.9 billion, the highest from the country ever. Though exports have slowed down in the last six months, the dip will be made good in the second half of the year which sees exports for the upcoming spring-summer 2013 season, according to Ahmed.

The issue for the industry, however, is availability of skilled manpower. The entire industry is reeling under shortage of skilled manpower and Tamil Nadu, one of India's largest leather producers, is facing manpower shortage of about 15%, Ahmed said.

China forced to source Indian leather - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lepziboy

Sensex closes at 15-month high; Nifty reclaims 5,700

Mumbai: The BSE benchmark Sensex on Friday jumped by 183 points to end at a 15-month high on buying in auto, FMCG and metal stocks amid strong global cues and a surging rupee.

After gaining 269 points at the outset, the Sensex closed up 183.24 points, or 0.99 percent, at 18,762.74, a level last seen on July 7. The 30-share barometer has gained 8.2 percent this month.

The broad-based National Stock Exchange index Nifty climbed to psychological 5,700 level by adding 53.80 points, to end at 5,703.30. It touched the day's high of 5,735.15.

A firming global trend and the rupee rising to five-month high against the dollar helped the market commence the new settlement in the derivatives segment on a promising note.

Brokers said the sentiment bolstered on sustained foreign funds inflow amid expectation that the government?s policy reforms will revive investments and economic growth.

The Sensex has risen 4.7 percent since September 13 when the government hiked diesel prices and opened retail and aviation sectors to foreign direct investments.

There were more supporting factors like firm foreign markets on optimism Spanish and French measures to reduce budget deficits might help in resolving the region?s debt crisis, brokers said.

In 30-BSE index components, 25 stocks closed with gains. Reliance Industries, HDFC Ltd, Hindustan Unilever, ITC, Maruti Suzuki, Mahindra and Mahindra and Tata Motors were among the major gainers.

The current rally was led by auto, consumer durables and FMCG stocks.

The auto sector index gained the most by 1.89 percent to 10,413.19 followed by consumer durables by 1.63 percent to 6,939.84. FMCG index rose by 1.42 percent to 5,507.46. 

Sensex closes at 15-month high; Nifty reclaims 5,700

Rupee rises to 5-month high, ends at 52.85


Mumbai: The rupee on Friday rose to over five- month high of 52.49 against the dollar on strong capital inflows, advances in stock markets and hopes of more policy reforms.

The local currency, however, ended the day at 52.85 after poor core sector numbers dampened the sentiment.

Forex dealers said heavy dollar selling by exporters and banks amid weak dollar overseas helped the rupee to rally for the second day in a row.

At the Interbank Foreign Exchange (Forex) market, the domestic unit resumed remarkably higher at 52.73 a dollar from previous close of 53.02.

Tracking stock market movements, the rupee touched a high of 52.49 in late morning deals, a gain of 53 paise from its last close.

However, sudden emergence of dollar demand from importers, mainly oil refiners, pulled down the rupee to 52.85, still showing a rise of 17 paise.

"Rupee appreciated in the morning session on the back of FII inflows and dollar selling by foreign banks. However, as the domestic currency strengthened, it gave a good opportunity for oil marketing companies to buy dollar due to attractive rates, which pulled rupee to the closing level," IDBI Bank Treasury Head N S Venkatesh said.

The last time rupee settled below this level was on April 30 this year, when it closed at 52.73.

Meanwhile, the BSE benchmark Sensex today shot up by 183.24 points, or 0.99 per cent, to a 14-month high of 18,762.74, partly supported by the rise in rupee.

On fund-flows front, foreign institutional investors (FIIs) injected USD 118.46 million yesterday, taking the total to USD 3.56 billion in the current month till September 27, as per Sebi data. 

http://zeenews.india.com/business/news/finance/rupee-rises-to-5-month-high-ends-at-52-85_61247.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhai Zakir

*India rated fifth best in the world for growing businesses: Grant Thornton Global Dynamism Index*

KOLKATA: The Grant Thornton Global Dynamism Index indicates that India is the fifth best country in the world for dynamic growing businesses. According to the index, India sits ahead of Indonesia, Nigeria, Turkey, Singapore, Colombia, Russia. "The ratings go well beyond basic GDP data," said Vishesh Chandiok, national managing partner, Grant Thornton India LLP.

"Five areas were identified as holding the key drivers to an economy's dynamism - business operating environment, science and technology, labour and human capital, economics and growth and the financing environment. Within these groups, there were 22 key data points that were analyzed," Chandiok added.

Grant Thornton International CEO Ed Nusbaum feels by considering key fundamentals such as the legal and political risks associated with operating in a given economy, the index gives a much truer reflection of how suitable an environment it offers for dynamic businesses.

In fact, more than 400 senior executives from a broad range of countries and industries were interviewed to determine which aspects of these at-tributes they deemed most important for business growth.

This allowed for the weighting of each aspect according to its perceived relevance. Rather than provide a measure of an economy's success during a period of high economic turbulence, this iteration provides a true illustration of the strength of each economy as a place for dynamic businesses to flourish.

India rated fifth best in the world for growing businesses: Grant Thornton Global Dynamism Index - The Economic Times

http://profit.ndtv.com/news/economy/article-india-us-to-enhance-renewable-energy-cooperation-311464

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Agent_47



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## black_jack

MUMBAI  Indian shares closed at a more than 14-month high Monday, led by gains in software stocks ahead of quarterly results, with Infosys to announce its second-quarter figures on Oct. 12.

However, shares in most other sectors were mixed and moved in a relatively tighter range as investors were cautious ahead of the Mahatma Gandhi Jayanti public holiday Tuesday.

On the Bombay Stock Exchange, the benchmark Sensitive Index, or Sensex, ended up 61.17 points, or 0.3%, at 18823.91 points. It last closed above this level on July 25, 2011, when it ended at 18871.29.

The 50-share Nifty index gained 15.50 points, or 0.3%, to close at 5718.80 points.

"The software shares are up on expectations of good results, as the majors are likely to show some currency gains on exports," said Rikesh Parikh, vice president of equities at Mumbai-based Motilal Oswal Securities.

Mr. Parikh said the stock markets are likely to see increased volatility if the Nifty nears its recent 52-week high of 5735.15 points. He expects the Nifty to be in a 5640 to 5750 band for the rest of the shortened trading week.

The benchmark Sensex rose nearly 8% in September after the government increased state-set diesel prices and allowed more foreign investment in retail, aviation and broadcasting as part of steps to rein in its wide fiscal deficit and boost growth.

Infosys closed up 3% at 2,609.10 rupees ($49.70), while Tata Consultancy Services ended 0.7% higher at 1,302.60 rupees.

Among automobile shares, Maruti Suzuki India rose 0.5% to 1,357.05 rupees after it said it sold 93,988 vehicles in September, up nearly 10% from a year earlier.

Kingfisher Airlines was down 4.8% at 15.35 rupees as the carrier said it has canceled several flights because of a strike by some employees.

Bank shares also ended lower on profit-taking after recent one-year highs last week.

ICICI Bank fell 0.6% to close at 1,050.60 rupees, while HDFC Bank lost 0.9% to end at 623.20 rupees.


India Shares Close at Over 14-Month High - WSJ.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*India's exports dip 10% in August*

October 01, 2012 15:31 IST

Slowdown in western economies pulled down India [ Images ] exports for the fourth month in a row in August to 9.74 per cent, making the task of achieving $360 billion target in the current fiscal difficult. 

Besides, reflecting slowdown in the domestic economy, imports too dipped by 5.08 per cent to $37.95 billion, from $40 billion in August 2011, resulting in a trade deficit of $15.7 billion for the month.

The decline in the country's shipments comes amid India's economic growth slipping to 5.5 per cent in the first quarter of this fiscal and subdued industrial output.

However, the decline in exports in August is lower than that of the previous month, when the exports contracted by 15 per cent.

Commerce Secretary S R Rao had recently said the incentives announced in the foreign trade policy was the reason for the reduced decline. The government had extended 2 per cent interest subsidy to exports in the policy besides other benefits.

In April-August, too, the shipment dipped by about six per cent to $120 billion from $127.5 billion in the same period last year.

During the first five months of the fiscal, imports contracted by 6.2 per cent to $191.1 billion. Trade deficit during the period stood at $71.1 billion.

India's apex exporters body FIEO said given the global scenario, meeting the exports target of $360 billion for this fiscal looks difficult.

"Contraction in global demand and deceleration in manufacturing sector are primary reasons for the decline in exports. However, exports may take off by October," Federation of Indian Export Organisations (FIEO) President M Rafeeque Ahmed said. 

India's exports dip 10% in August - Rediff.com Business

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

cirr said:


> *India's exports dip 10% in August*
> 
> October 01, 2012 15:31 IST
> 
> Slowdown in western economies pulled down India [ Images ] exports for the fourth month in a row in August to 9.74 per cent, making the task of achieving $360 billion target in the current fiscal difficult.
> 
> Besides, reflecting slowdown in the domestic economy, imports too dipped by 5.08 per cent to $37.95 billion, from $40 billion in August 2011, resulting in a trade deficit of $15.7 billion for the month.
> 
> The decline in the country's shipments comes amid India's economic growth slipping to 5.5 per cent in the first quarter of this fiscal and subdued industrial output.
> 
> However, the decline in exports in August is lower than that of the previous month, when the exports contracted by 15 per cent.
> 
> Commerce Secretary S R Rao had recently said the incentives announced in the foreign trade policy was the reason for the reduced decline. The government had extended 2 per cent interest subsidy to exports in the policy besides other benefits.
> 
> In April-August, too, the shipment dipped by about six per cent to $120 billion from $127.5 billion in the same period last year.
> 
> During the first five months of the fiscal, imports contracted by 6.2 per cent to $191.1 billion. Trade deficit during the period stood at $71.1 billion.
> 
> India's apex exporters body FIEO said given the global scenario, meeting the exports target of $360 billion for this fiscal looks difficult.
> 
> "Contraction in global demand and deceleration in manufacturing sector are primary reasons for the decline in exports. However, exports may take off by October," Federation of Indian Export Organisations (FIEO) President M Rafeeque Ahmed said.
> 
> India's exports dip 10% in August - Rediff.com Business



From the article:

*However, the decline in exports in August is lower than that of the previous month, when the exports contracted by 15 per cent.

"Contraction in global demand and deceleration in manufacturing sector are primary reasons for the decline in exports. However, exports may take off by October," Federation of Indian Export Organisations (FIEO) President M Rafeeque Ahmed said. *

So things are not bad and no need to worry

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## black_jack

Rupee at over 5-mth high vs US dollar, gains 45 paise on inflows

The rupee today staged a strong recovery by washing out initial losses to close 45 paise higher at 52.40, an over five-month high, on sustained capital inflows and heavy dollar sales by exporters and banks.

A weak performance by the American currency in overseas markets also helped the rupee rise for the third straight day, said forex dealers.

At the Interbank Foreign Exchange (Forex) market, the local unit resumed lower at 53.00 a dollar compared to last Friday's close of 52.85.

The sentiment reversed on dollar selling by exporters and some banks along with foreign funds inflow worth over Rs 200 crore in local shares.

The rupee finally settled near the day's high levels of 52.40, a rise of 45 paise or 0.85 per cent. This is the highest since rupee had settled at 52.08 on April 20, 2012.

"The rupee made a five month high against the dollar. The gain in the rupee was on the back of improved current account deficit which was seen a major worry by the investors," said Abhishek Goenka, Founder & CEO, India Forex Advisors.

Alongwith domestic factors, the dollar index -- a gauge of six major global rivals -- was down by 0.11 per cent. The euro advanced from a three-week low against the dollar on reports of favourable stress-test results bolstered confidence in Spain's banking system.

Pramit Brahmbhatt, CEO, Alpari Financial Services (India) said, "The rupee reversed initial weakness into sharp gains on rising capital inflows."

Meanwhile, the Indian stock market benchmark Sensex today rose by another 61.17 points. Foreign institutional investors bought a net Rs 19,300 crore in Indian stocks in September, their strongest purchases this year since February.

We expect rupee to trade in the 52.50-54 range in the next few months amidst favourable sentiments, although a sharper than expected slowdown of US, China and more uncertainty on the European debt crisis may pose risk to this range, said Upasna Bhardwaj, Chief Economist, ING Vysya Bank.

The premium for the forward dollar closed lower on fresh receipts by exporters.

The benchmark six-month forward dollar premium payable in March settled weak at 162-164 paise from last weekend's close of 165-167 paise.

The premium for far-forward contracts maturing in September ended down at 305-307 paise from 311-313 paise.

The RBI has fixed the reference rate for the US dollar at 52.7845 and for euro at 67.7850.

The rupee continued it upward march against the pound sterling to end at 84.58 from last Friday's close of 85.59 and shot up further against the Japanese yen to 67.19 per 100 yen from 68.10.

It, however, bounced back against the euro to 67.53 from previous close of 68.32.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IndoCarib

Mumbai: *Leading brokerage house Nomura today said the manufacturing PMI, which in September remained stable at 52.8, shows the worst for Indian economy is over, but warned that a V-shaped recovery is way off.*

*According to the latest data released by HSBC's purchasing managers' index (PMI), the manufacturing PMI growth held steady in September at 52.8, supported by faster output growth and rising export orders.*

The September manufacturing PMI - a measure of factory production - at 52.8, same as in August, points to a significant improvement in the key sector which witnessed the weakest growth rate in nine months in August. An index reading below 50 indicates contraction.

*"The manufacturing PMI has been consolidating at the 52.8/52.9 level for three months now. This is in line with our proprietary composite leading index for India, which suggests that the economy is bottoming out and should begin to improve. *



India GDP growth bottomed out: Nomura

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

*India among top FDI countries into Dubai in 2012*

The UK and India accounted for 29% of the FDI projects, mainly in business services 
*
India has emerged among the top FDI countries into Dubai in the first half of 2012, according to official data.

India was listed alongside USA, UK, Saudi Arabia, Qatar, Germany, Switzerland and France among the top 10 countries.*

They accounted for 83 projects, or 72% of the total, and their combined investment of $4.2 billion (15.5 billion dirhams) was 94% of the January-June 2012 foreign direct investment (FDI) into Dubai.

The UK and India accounted for 29% of the FDI projects, mainly in business services.

India among top FDI countries into Dubai in 2012

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ajtr

*Gazprom Signs 20-Year LNG Supply Deal with Indias GAIL*

Gazprom Marketing and Trading Singapore (GM&TS), part of Russian energy giant Gazprom, has signed a 20-year liquefied natural gas (LNG) supply contract with Indias GAIL, GM&TS said on Monday.
The deal follows the signing of a Basic Framework Agreement between the two companies on May 18, 2011.
Under the terms of the agreement, GAIL will receive 2.5 million tons per annum of LNG (equivalent to approximately 3.5 bcm per annum) over a period of 20 years, GM&TS said in a statement.
Under the contract, LNG will be sustainably priced with an oil-indexed formula and delivered to the Dahej, Dabhol and Kochi terminals in India.
We are delighted to have signed this agreement with GAIL during a period of rising demand for LNG in India. We are looking forward to working together with GAIL to help meet Indias expanding gas demand whilst securing a long-term market for Russian gas, Gazprom Marketing & Trading CEO Vitaly Vasiliev said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

*Despite India and China being on a similar ground post 2008, the markets have behaved quite differently *







The China-India split - Livemint

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gessler

"Rupee has collapsed".

"Rupee heads to 56/dollar. Rafale deal cancelled"

"Rupee is gone. IAF may have to give up PAK-FA"

fools journos.

INR is now 52/dollar. I'm sure it could head to 49/dollar soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoUS

gessler said:


> "Rupee has collapsed".
> 
> "Rupee heads to 56/dollar. Rafale deal cancelled"
> 
> "Rupee is gone. IAF may have to give up PAK-FA"
> 
> fools journos.
> 
> INR is now 52/dollar. I'm sure it could head to 49/dollar soon.



We need serious reforms for that, plus curving of some of the subsidies. SO until then I am fine with the gains we have made. Good to know that we are at least going in the right direction.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AADHAAR

IndoUS said:


> We need serious reforms for that, plus curving of some of the subsidies. SO until then I am fine with the gains we have made. Good to know that we are at least going in the right direction.



We must thank the foreign exchange liberalisation of the 1990s for this, when we rupee rate was allowed to be market determined.

Imagine what $hit would be happening if Mamata or Karat demand that "the price of US dollar be fixed at Rs. 46"; just like the currently demand that "the price of Diesel be fixed at Rs. 40" !!!!!

Only because the rupee rate is determined by the market:

1. There was NIL impact on the FX reserves, in an unhealthy external environment. If any foreign investor wanted to take away dollar in panic, he paid Rs. 57 to get the dollar, not some artificially pegged rate like Rs. 46 or Rs. 25 !!!!!

2. Market determined rate forces automatic adjustment to demand for external goods and services .... those who want to study abroad, must re-assess options available within the country; those "rich guys" who want to holiday in Switzerland must pay thru their nose buying a dollar at Rs. 57.

3. Market determined rate forces a policy response: incentives for exporters, attracting capital investments etc.

4. NRIs get encourages to save and remit more.

Now, imagine if a market determined rupee rate can do so many wonders ..... why won't a market determined Diesel price be good too?

They key is that the retail markets have to be opened to competition. If Indian Oil or BPCL could supply diesel at a cheaper price than Reliance, then Reliance will be forced to cut it's retail price of diesel. We should have open competition for sale of petroleum products at the retail level.

And subsidies to the poor should be paid in CASH - let the people decide what they want to buy with the cash subsidy. Maybe they don't want cheap diesel or petrol .... if market determined price of petrol looks too costly, they may try to reduce comsumption but use the cash subsidy on education. (Currently, if the price itself is reduced, they have no incentive to save petrol).

*It suffices to say that, all subsidies should go Directly to the People, not to companies like Indian Oil or Fertilizer firms.* People should be given the money, and then they decide what to buy - with everything available in the market at market determined competitive prices.


----------



## monilisa

gessler said:


> "Rupee has collapsed".
> 
> "Rupee heads to 56/dollar. Rafale deal cancelled"
> 
> "Rupee is gone. IAF may have to give up PAK-FA"
> 
> fools journos.
> 
> INR is now 52/dollar. I'm sure it could head to 49/dollar soon.



India over 10% unemployment, high debt, huge trade deficit, high inflation why u so happy?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AADHAAR

monilisa said:


> India over 10% unemployment, high debt, huge trade deficit, high inflation why u so happy?



Mate, I am more concerned about where I work, than about India as of now.

If you saw Channel News Asian yesterday you would have seen the concern about the risk to Singapore falling into a technical recession in Q3. Manufacturing and exports, both are of concern.

They showed a table on TV yesterday for PMI of all major Asian economies: which included Singapore, Taiwan, South Korea, Japan, China and India. Only India had a reading above 50 (52.8). Rest all were below 50 (many way below 50).

The only economic good news, as of date, is coming from India and USA.
(Europe, itself, showing a PMI of 46.9).


----------



## KRAIT

monilisa said:


> India over 10% unemployment, high debt, huge trade deficit, high inflation why u so happy?


Coz your air force has to use India as you don't have enough place for your armed forces.

Tell me one country with over 500 million people with no problems.

Lets bring it down to 100 million.


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

The rupee inched higher on bunched inflows tracking strength in global dollar. It traded at 52.26 versus last close at 52.40/41.

Indian markets were closed on Tuesday for a national holiday.

Technicals show INR nearing first major hurdle with 52.18 being the 38.2 percent of 43.85-57.32 rally and subsequently 51.94 marks the 61.8 percent retrace of Feb-June 2012 USD/INR rise.

Euro started trade slightly on the back foot on Wednesday after Spain dented hopes it would soon ask for a bailout, while the Australian dollar threw a fit on prospects of more domestic interest rate cuts following Tuesday's easing.

ADB has cut India's 2012 growth forecast to 5.6 per cent against previous estimates of 7.0 per cent growth.


Rupee rises to fresh 5-month high of 52.26 against dollar - NDTVProfit.com


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## luckych

*Luxury brands set to flaunt 'Made-in-India' tag; Indian suppliers see opportunities*

Less than a month ago, the worldwide chief of the world's biggest luxury brand Louis Vuitton, Yves Carcelle, blasted India's policy of imposing a 30% local sourcing requirement for luxury groups such as his as 'nonsense'.

Unsaid but implicit in his blunt statement, made as part of an interview to ET, was the suggestion that in the world of luxury, history, geography and quality were hugely important, the first two attributes having a significant bearing on the third. Decoded further, it meant that India simply could not provide all what it takes for Louis Vuitton products to retain their luxury edge.

But Carcelle's one-time deputy and fellow frenchman, Regis Fournier, is determined to turn that long accepted wisdom, well, 'nonsense'. The former India chief of Louis Vuitton is setting up a manufacturing facility in this country that will supply the world's top luxury labels. "They will all come here," says Fournier, defiantly.

*His firm La Compagnie (meaning 'The Company' in French) plans to invest Rs 350 crore in a facility in Puducherry, a former French colony, to make shoe uppers for unnamed luxury footwear brands starting December. It will subsequently produce 100% India-made high-end bags, clutches and clothes for the global market.*

Fournier is not alone. Across India, in cities such as Delhi, Kanpur, Lucknow and Jaipur, a clutch of businessmen are retooling their businesses, hoping to supply to global luxury goods makers keen on setting up shop in India.

*Already, suppliers to brands such as Armani, Polo Ralph Lauren, Hermes, Fendi and Bottega Veneta, among others, although in a small way, feel that that last month's policy changes will open up a window of opportunity for them.
*
The government last month allowed foreign retailers to set up majority-owned (with more than 51% shareholding) single-brand stores in India, but on the condition they would have to source 30% of their products from Indian vendors.

But foreign luxury brands, keen as they are to set up shop in India, are not as enthused by the sourcing conditions. One reason for this, say experts, could be a perception that countries such as India are not quite ready to supply or make a truly world-class luxury product.

But Indian entrepreneurs say that luxury brands will soon realize the inevitability of having to source locally. With sales slowing worldwide, it is not far away when luxury firms will have to tap markets such as India aggressively. "Local sourcing will be the natural way for them to become competitive," says Dilip Kapur, founder of HiDesign, one of India's biggest premium leather accessories retailers.

According to Kapur, India has the wherewithal to make luxury items. "There is handicraft skill in India which is exceptional," he says, adding that Tamil Nadu has some of the best tanneries, and leather products from the state are being supplied to most of the big brands outside India. "The 30% mandatory sourcing clause will help the industry grow."

*India is one of the fastest growing markets for luxury products and, according to some industry estimates, it is the biggest luxury outsourcing destination today after China. It is also one of the biggest retail markets with sales expected to touch $15 billion by 2015, nearly double today's sales. The number of malls has grown from one in 1999 to nearly 500 today. Research by Fondanzione Altagamma, the Italian luxury goods industry trade association, shows Indians spend around $500 million every year outside the country on luxury goods.*

"If brands are allowed to open shops here without any restrictions, that money will stay in India," says Saba Ali, India representative for Altagamma.

Several luxury goods makers owning brands with histories dating back decades, if not centuries, believe in original craftsmanship and so loathe diluting the geographical quotient in their products.

Shoemaker Salvatore Ferragamo, for instance, has never strayed out of Italy, a story several global names would consider familiar. And there is also the perception issue. Irrespective of high-quality products, experts in the luxury business say the 'Made-in-India' label is still to cut ice with global buyers.

Many of the local suppliers to big global brands have strict non-disclosure pacts, which forbid them from revealing names of clients as Western consumers are wary about buying products made in Asia due to poor perception about the quality of products, and labour - or environment-related issues.

But Fournier is hopeful this perception will change, noting that there is already global recognition that India has unmatched expertise in embroidery, jewellery, diamonds, leather, silk and pashmina wool, which luxury brands could tap. *"Indian craftsmen are more skilled than the Chinese, and there is a historical, spiritual and a rich cultural aspect to this country, which fits into the psyche of global consumers," he said. Some progress has already been made in accepting India as a sourcing destination.*

British menswear brand Hackett said last week it is open to manufacturing in India. "Most of our production currently happens in Europe and Far East, but I am sure there is a possibility to develop India as a manufacturing hub if required," says Vicente Castellano, managing director of Hackett. The company, which has recently formed an equal joint venture with Aditya Birla-owned Madura Fashion and Lifestyle, plans to open some 10 stores in India soon.

"What is important is that foreign luxury brands are already sourcing some stuff from India for international markets. By now they have an idea of the capability and expertise of our craftsmen and the quality of the products we make. If they get a big market, they would like to have some kind of manufacturing closer to that market," says Tarun Oberoi, managing director of Crew B.O.S. Products, a rare public-listed firm in this space.

His company, which supplies clothes and leather accessories to premium and luxury labels, has grown manifold since it was set up in 1988. Revenues jumped from 185 crore in 2006-07 to 621 crore in 2010-11.

"The quality here is very high and the understanding of the global issues is far better than other countries where prices are competitive," says Delhi-based businesswoman designer Adarsh Gill, who supplies a pret-a-porter or ready-to-wear range to several luxury brands.

Some local entrepreneurs, who are suppliers to global luxury brands, say India is already a big supplier to big international names and that relationship will only increase when these overseas names decide to set up shop on their own in India.

Varanasi's Welkin Apex produces scarves and stoles that go to stores in the luxury shopping abodes of London's Regent Street and Champs Elysees in Paris while Gurgaon-based Cuir Inde has been designing and manufacturing home lifestyle products for Armani Casa, Polo Ralph Lauren, Kenzo and Fendi.

*"We make handloom scarves for Armani which is not possible for them to do in Italy," says Ravi Agrawal, proprietor of Welkin Apex. The company started working for the Italian major about three years ago and has seen volumes multiply. "In the garment sector, India is very well equipped to handle requirements of any luxury brand," Agrawal points out.*

Even in non-apparel segments like furniture and lifestyle products, Indian vendors have been working with international giants. "Polo could easily be sourcing around 60% of products in the home lifestyle category from India," says Parminder Pal Singh, owner of Cuir Inde, noting that from 2009 to 2013, his firm's business had grown 400%.

He says more international brands are looking to India for design intervention. Many Indian businessmen retooling their businesses, hoping to supply to global luxury goods makers keen on setting up shop in India.

Luxury brands set to flaunt 'Made-in-India' tag; Indian suppliers see opportunities - Page3 - The Economic Times


----------



## Jade

IndoCarib said:


> *Despite India and China being on a similar ground post 2008, the markets have behaved quite differently *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The China-India split - Livemint



Majority of companies on Shanghai Stock Exchange are government owned. Seems these government owned companies are not doing well. Bad for China.


----------



## anarchy 99

IndoCarib said:


> *Despite India and China being on a similar ground post 2008, the markets have behaved quite differently *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The China-India split - Livemint



Indian newbies don't understand....as usual 

China invests in the real economy, while Indians just speculate their money on the stock market.

Most of that rise in the Indian market is due to inflation not due to real earnings growth.
It's like QE in the US that inflates the stock market.

Zimbabwean stock market is NOMINALLY the best in the world because their currency has collapsed and the value of stock market which are denominated in Zimbabwean dollars has has risen.
Stocks rise when currency collapses.

This is exactly what has happened in India. The Indian stock market has surged due to the rupee losing value.

Clueless Indians in here won't understand this.

Dream on...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anarchy 99

gessler said:


> "Rupee has collapsed".
> 
> "Rupee heads to 56/dollar. Rafale deal cancelled"
> 
> "Rupee is gone. IAF may have to give up PAK-FA"
> 
> fools journos.
> 
> INR is now 52/dollar. I'm sure it could head to 49/dollar soon.



 typical Indian noob. 


Rupee isn't rising because of a strong rupee due to strong Indian economy, it's rising because the US dollar is falling in value due to QE 3. Rupee isn't rising, it's the dollar that is falling.

Every currency in the world has risen against the dollar because of QE3, nothing to do about the fundamentals of the Indian economy.
Indian economic fundamentals are as bad as they were before QE3.

Indian inflation is extremely high, the budget deficit is high, Indian debt is rising at a staggering rate, India still has a massive current account deficit, unemployment is very high.
Threats from credit rating agencies of downgrades.

Don't think for a second the rupee is rising due to a strong Indian economy.

I expect the rupee to fall once the effect of QE3 fades and the dollar stops declining.

Indian economy is a total mess, it's the only country in the world that makes Greece look solvent in comparison.

Delusional indian fanboys can continue to dream on...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KRAIT

MUMBAI: The rupee gained for a fourth consecutive session on Wednesday to touch a new five-month high as companies and custodian banks sold dollars, with dealers expecting more such sales in coming sessions. 

The gains has been largely driven by foreign fund inflows into rallying local equities, which received over $3.5 b illion i n net purchases last month. 

Custodian banks were heavy buyers of rupees on behalf of foreign institutional investors, while dealers also cited inflows from a state-run utility, an IT company, as well as a financial services firm that recently sold a stake in one of its businesses. 

However, the rupee is already in overbought zone, as per 14-day relative strength index, technical charts showed. 

"The rupee is being driven by inflows, and I expect it to test 52 to a dollar," said N.S. Venkatesh, treasurer at IDBI BankBSE 1.91 %. 

"I expect inflows to continue for the next 1-2 weeks." The partially convertible rupee closed at 52.155/165, as per State Bank of IndiaBSE 1.15 % closing rate 

from Monday's close of 52.40/41. It rose to an intraday high of 52.13, its highest since April 23. 

The market was shut on Tuesday for a national holiday. The local currency was also helped by a steadier euro , on hopes Spain will eventually request financial aid and thus soothe concerns around the biggest hotspot in the euro zone's debt crisis. 

$/INR 1-month non-deliverable forwards were last trading at 52.41. 

In the currency futures market, the most-traded near-month dollar/rupee contracts on the National Stock Exchange, the MCX-SX and the United Stock Exchange all closed at around 52.45 with a total traded volume of around $6 billion.


Rupee hits 5-month high as foreign inflows rally continues - The Economic Times

Rupee at 51, CAD 3.5%: Goldman Sachs

Mumbai: American investment bank and leading brokerage house Goldman Sachs today said it sees the current rally in rupee to continue with the currency closing the year at 51 to the dollar.
It pegged the CAD at 3.5 percent for the fiscal.

"We remain positive on the rupee due to an improving CAD (current account deficit) and greater capital inflows, in part due to the recent reform efforts by the government, as well as the global easing of liquidity. We maintain our 12-month rupee target at 51 to the dollar," Goldman said in a note today.

Stating that CAD had peaked last fiscal, it said, "We continue to maintain our earlier forecast that the CAD may have peaked in FY12, and will likely trend down due to the sharp rupee fall. We expect the FY13 CAD at 3.5 percent of GDP, down from 4.2 percent in FY12."


http://www.financialexpress.com/news/rupee-at-51-cad-3.5-goldman-sachs/1011367/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anarchy 99

KRAIT said:


> MUMBAI: The rupee gained for a fourth consecutive session on Wednesday to touch a new five-month high as companies and custodian banks sold dollars, with dealers expecting more such sales in coming sessions.
> 
> The gains has been largely driven by foreign fund inflows into rallying local equities, which received over $3.5 b illion i n net purchases last month.
> 
> Custodian banks were heavy buyers of rupees on behalf of foreign institutional investors, while dealers also cited inflows from a state-run utility, an IT company, as well as a financial services firm that recently sold a stake in one of its businesses.
> 
> However, the rupee is already in overbought zone, as per 14-day relative strength index, technical charts showed.
> 
> "The rupee is being driven by inflows, and I expect it to test 52 to a dollar," said N.S. Venkatesh, treasurer at IDBI BankBSE 1.91 %.
> 
> "I expect inflows to continue for the next 1-2 weeks." The partially convertible rupee closed at 52.155/165, as per State Bank of IndiaBSE 1.15 % closing rate
> 
> from Monday's close of 52.40/41. It rose to an intraday high of 52.13, its highest since April 23.
> 
> The market was shut on Tuesday for a national holiday. The local currency was also helped by a steadier euro , on hopes Spain will eventually request financial aid and thus soothe concerns around the biggest hotspot in the euro zone's debt crisis.
> 
> $/INR 1-month non-deliverable forwards were last trading at 52.41.
> 
> In the currency futures market, the most-traded near-month dollar/rupee contracts on the National Stock Exchange, the MCX-SX and the United Stock Exchange all closed at around 52.45 with a total traded volume of around $6 billion.
> 
> 
> Rupee hits 5-month high as foreign inflows rally continues - The Economic Times
> 
> Rupee at 51, CAD 3.5%: Goldman Sachs
> 
> Mumbai: American investment bank and leading brokerage house Goldman Sachs today said it sees the current rally in rupee to continue with the currency closing the year at 51 to the dollar.
> It pegged the CAD at 3.5 percent for the fiscal.
> 
> "We remain positive on the rupee due to an improving CAD (current account deficit) and greater capital inflows, in part due to the recent reform efforts by the government, as well as the global easing of liquidity. We maintain our 12-month rupee target at 51 to the dollar," Goldman said in a note today.
> 
> Stating that CAD had peaked last fiscal, it said, "We continue to maintain our earlier forecast that the CAD may have peaked in FY12, and will likely trend down due to the sharp rupee fall. We expect the FY13 CAD at 3.5 percent of GDP, down from 4.2 percent in FY12."
> 
> 
> Rupee at 51, CAD 3.5%: Goldman Sachs



Even the euro is trading at around 1.30 from 1.20.
Even though Europe is in an economic depression.
It's not about euro strength, but dollar weakness.

India is in recession, all the data are weak.
Surveys like PMI are a poor measure because its based on opinion, not facts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

anarchy 99 said:


> Indian newbies don't understand....as usual
> 
> China invests in the real economy, while Indians just speculate their money on the stock market.
> 
> Most of that rise in the Indian market is due to inflation not due to real earnings growth.
> It's like QE in the US that inflates the stock market.
> 
> Zimbabwean stock market is NOMINALLY the best in the world because their currency has collapsed and the value of stock market which are denominated in Zimbabwean dollars has has risen.
> Stocks rise when currency collapses.
> 
> This is exactly what has happened in India. The Indian stock market has surged due to the rupee losing value.
> 
> Clueless Indians in here won't understand this.
> 
> Dream on...



Usual self consolation ! whatever rocks your cradle  wipe on  

what you dont know is that stock market returns are a leading economic indicator

*"Michael Cembalest, Chief Investment Officer at J.P. Morgan Private Banking, might like India just a little bit more than China.

It&#8217;s not an unfounded preference. Since it began its market reforms, India has outperformed China. Year-to-date India&#8217;s equity market has seen a return of 22% while Shenzen has been -3%, over 10 years the Sensex saw 19% to China&#8217;s 10% and since 1993 the Sensex retuns at 12% are still ahead of Shenzen&#8217;s 9%. Of the 13 managers on his platform who invest in emerging or Asian equities, 10 are overweight India, a winning strategy this year, he says, given India&#8217;s out performance versus most developed and developing equity markets.*

India Vs. China: J.P. Morgan's Banker To The Rich Picks The Former - Forbes

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KRAIT

anarchy 99 said:


> Even the euro is trading at around 1.30 from 1.20.
> Even though Europe is in an economic depression.
> It's not about euro strength, but dollar weakness.
> 
> India is in recession, all the data are weak.
> Surveys like PMI are a poor measure because its based on opinion, not facts.


When Goldman Sachs says Indian economy is dipping you take it as gospel but when they publish something positive, you ignore it.

Also read the increase inflow of money. Doesn't it matter.

And Indian credit rating is safe which you guy thought will be degraded. 

Tell me the various criteria according to which you assess an economy, I will give you the details. Jot down and post atleast 10 points.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## karan.1970

anarchy 99 said:


> Indian newbies don't understand....as usual
> 
> China invests in the real economy, while Indians just speculate their money on the stock market.
> 
> Most of that rise in the Indian market is due to inflation not due to real earnings growth.
> It's like QE in the US that inflates the stock market.
> 
> Zimbabwean stock market is NOMINALLY the best in the world because their currency has collapsed and the value of stock market which are denominated in Zimbabwean dollars has has risen.
> Stocks rise when currency collapses.
> 
> This is exactly what has happened in India. The Indian stock market has surged due to the rupee losing value.
> 
> Clueless Indians in here won't understand this.
> 
> Dream on...




by real economy, do you mean ghost towns and vacant highways that no one uses??

and Indian currency today stands at a devaluation of 10%-15%.. May be in Chinese language that is termed as a collapse, but not is most of the world...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anarchy 99

karan.1970 said:


> by real economy, do you mean ghost towns and vacant highways that no one uses??
> 
> and Indian currency today stands at a devaluation of 10%-15%.. May be in Chinese language that is termed as a collapse, but not is most of the world...



Real economy is investing in productive things that will give a future return and remove bottkenecks like manufacturing and infrastructure.

Deadweight loss is part and parcel when you are investing, if we have 70% success rate, then it's a success.

They used to call pudong shanghai a ghost town in the 1990s 
Now go to pudong and see for yourself.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

*India among top 25 exporters: Lamy *

India has emerged as one of the top 25 leading exporters in the world along with countries like Brazil Mexico and Malaysia, WTO chief Pascal Lamy has said. 

India among top 25 exporters: Lamy | Business Standard


----------



## Agent_47

*Rupee breaches 52-level; up 28 paise against dollar*

The rupee on Thursday rose above the Rs. 52 level by gaining 28 paise to fresh five-and-half month high of 51.88 against the American currency in early trade on persistent dollar selling by exporters amid hopes of further reforms measures.

Dealers said sustained capital inflows and a higher opening in the equity market also supported the rupee.

Meanwhile, *the BSE benchmark Sensex surpassed 19,000 points level by rising 200.48 points, or 1.06 per cent, to 19,070.17.*

On Wednesday, the rupee had gained 24 paise to close at nearly *5-1/2-month high *of 52.16 on sustained dollar selling by exporters and hefty capital inflows in local stock market.


----------



## luckych

*Rupee hits intra-day high of 51.76, gold at 5-week low*

The rupee gained for a fifth consecutive session on Thursday to touch a five-and-half month high, breaching 52 to the dollar for the first time since April 20, 2012.

It rose to an intra-day high of 51.76 in afternoon trades, having closed at 52.1550/1650 on Wednesday. At 1.15 p.m., the rupee traded near the day's high of 51.79 to the greenback.

Strong gains in equity markets and the government's likely move to further reforms measures today have boosted sentiments in the currency. The Nifty today breached the 5,800 mark for the first time since April 2011 sending the rupee to a new intraday high. Earlier, the BSE Sensex rose above the 19,000 to a 15-month high.

The government may approve a hike in the cap on foreign direct investment in insurance firms and open the pension sector to foreign investors after a cabinet meeting today.

*Strong liquidity flows have also supported the appreciation in the rupee. Stock markets received over $3.5 billion net purchases last month*.

*"If the Nifty hits the 6,300 mark, the rupee might rise to 47 to the dollar," independent analyst Sarvendra Srivastava told NDTV.
*
A strong rupee also gave gold buyers a reprieve, pushing domestic gold prices to a five-week low and luring gold importers to stock up bullion for upcoming festivals. The most-active gold for December delivery on the Multi Commodity Exchange (MCX) struck an intra-day low of Rs. 30,969 per 10 grams, the lowest since August 31.

Rupee hits intra-day high of 51.76, gold at 5-week low - NDTVProfit.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Quick MIK

Services sector grows at fastest pace in 7 months

BANGALORE: India's services sector expanded at its fastest pace in seven months as a spurt in new business encouraged firms to hire more staff, a survey showed on Thursday, suggesting the worst of the economic slump may be over.

The HSBC purchasing manager's index for the services sector, which gauges the activity of hundreds of Indian companies, rose to 55.8 in September from August's 55.0.

A reading of 50 and above separates growth from contraction and the index has held above the break-even mark since November last year.


Services sector grows at fastest pace in 7 months - The Times of India


----------



## Night_Raven

*Audi sells 1011 vehicles in September; witnesses highest-ever grossing month in India*

MUMBAI: Audi, the German luxury car manufacturer, witnessed its highest-ever grossing month in India with a sale of 1011 vehicles in the month of September 2012. The luxury carmaker registered a growth rate of 82% over the same period last year (September 2011: 555 units). 

It also crossed the 2011 annual sales figure (Jan-Dec 2011: 5511 units) with a sale of 6417 units in the first 9 months (Jan-Sept 2012), recording a 52% growth rate YTD (Jan-Sept 2011: 4210 units). 

"Our performance in September has been stellar. We have witnessed a record month with 1011 vehicles sold, our highest ever in India so far. Apart from this, September also enabled us to cross another milestone by surpassing our annual sales figure of 2011. We are confident of crossing the 2012 sales target of 8000 cars even before the year comes to an end. We have had a very exciting 9 months in 2012 and our robust car sales amidst the taxing market scenario highlights the conviction our brand enthusiasts have put in Audi. Our Q-life range - Audi Q3, Audi Q5 and Audi Q7, continue to strengthen their leadership in the luxury SUV segment and are emerging as the top-sellers this festive season. Increasing input costs, inflation and weakening of the rupee forced us to increase prices for Audi Q3 and we are also evaluating price increases for other models in the later part of the year." said Mr. Michael Perschke, Head, Audi India.

Audi sells 1011 vehicles in September; witnesses highest-ever grossing month in India - The Economic Times


----------



## IndoCarib

*Sensex ends above 19,000 as govt readies to unleash new reforms*

The government's move to unleash new reforms sent the 50-share Nifty to an 18-month high Thursday. The BSE Sensex closed above the 19,000 mark for the first time since July 7, 2011.

The strong rally was on hopes that the cabinet may approve bills that would raise the cap on foreign direct investment in insurance firms and open the pension sector to foreign investors later today. The rupee, too, hit fresh five-and-half month high against the dollar.

Sensex ends above 19,000 as govt readies to unleash new reforms - NDTVProfit.com


----------



## lepziboy

luckych said:


> *Rupee hits intra-day high of 51.76, gold at 5-week low*
> 
> The rupee gained for a fifth consecutive session on Thursday to touch a five-and-half month high, breaching 52 to the dollar for the first time since April 20, 2012.
> 
> It rose to an intra-day high of 51.76 in afternoon trades, having closed at 52.1550/1650 on Wednesday. At 1.15 p.m., the rupee traded near the day's high of 51.79 to the greenback.
> 
> Strong gains in equity markets and the government's likely move to further reforms measures today have boosted sentiments in the currency. The Nifty today breached the 5,800 mark for the first time since April 2011 sending the rupee to a new intraday high. Earlier, the BSE Sensex rose above the 19,000 to a 15-month high.
> 
> The government may approve a hike in the cap on foreign direct investment in insurance firms and open the pension sector to foreign investors after a cabinet meeting today.
> 
> *Strong liquidity flows have also supported the appreciation in the rupee. Stock markets received over $3.5 billion net purchases last month*.
> 
> *"If the Nifty hits the 6,300 mark, the rupee might rise to 47 to the dollar," independent analyst Sarvendra Srivastava told NDTV.
> *
> A strong rupee also gave gold buyers a reprieve, pushing domestic gold prices to a five-week low and luring gold importers to stock up bullion for upcoming festivals. The most-active gold for December delivery on the Multi Commodity Exchange (MCX) struck an intra-day low of Rs. 30,969 per 10 grams, the lowest since August 31.
> 
> Rupee hits intra-day high of 51.76, gold at 5-week low - NDTVProfit.com



im speechless this is just amazing.i hope it doesnt go down anymore


----------



## Kloitra

Big-bang reforms continue: Cabinet allows 49% FDI in insurance, 26% in pension sector - The Economic Times



> NEW DELHI: Signaling the government's intent to continue with reforms to boost economic growth and investor sentiment, the Cabinet on Thursday cleared all amendments to the insurance bill. In a major move the cabinet approved allowing 49% Foreign Direct Investment (FDI) in insurance.
> 
> The cabinet also cleared the Pensions Bill and allowed FDI in Pension Funds. Upto 26% FDI in the pension sector will now be permissible. The proposed changes to both the bills will now have to be cleared by both houses of the Parliament before they can come into effect.


----------



## INDIC

Kloitra said:


> Big-bang reforms continue: Cabinet allows 49% FDI in insurance, 26% in pension sector - The Economic Times



Next hurdle is getting it passed in the Parliament.


----------



## Kloitra

Gigawatt said:


> Next hurdle is getting it passed in the Parliament.



Who is left in UPA to oppose it. Besides, half the opposition would be for some reason or the other on a boycott. If they can get fdi in retail, it should be a small problem.


----------



## KRAIT

Hinduja Group in lead to buy Houghton International for $1.15 billion: Sources - The Economic Times

NEW YORK: Family-owned Indian conglomerate Hinduja Group is the front-runner to acquire Houghton International, a U.S. producer of metalworking fluids and other chemicals, following a $1.15 billion bid, according to two people familiar with the matter. 

The multibillion-dollar global investment and banking group topped offers by private equity firms in the auction for Houghton, the sources said. AEA Investors LP, the investment firm that owns Houghton, could still decide to sell to another party or not at all, the sources added. 

Representatives of the Hinduja Group, Houghton and AEA did not respond to requests for comment. 

Valley Forge, Pennsylvania-based Houghton makes specialty chemicals, oils and lubricants for the metalworking, automotive, steel and other industries. Deutsche Bank and Morgan Stanley were hired to advise on the sale process, people familiar with the matter previously told Reuters. 

Founded in 1914, the Hinduja Group expanded into investment banking, international trading and global investments under the present leadership of Chairman Srichand Hinduja, supported by his brothers, Gopichand, Prakash and Ashok. The group has a presence in 35 countries, employing over 65,000 people. 

Houghton merged in 2007 with an affiliate of AEA. Terms of the deal were not disclosed, but Morgan, Lewis & Bockius LLP - a law firm that represented Houghton on the transaction - refers to it on its website as a $400 million merger.


----------



## KRAIT

Rural prosperity no mirage; real rural wages have grown 6.8% each year in last 4 years

Every concerned and right-thinking citizen of this country wants poverty to be reduced as early as possible. Governments and policymakers have given assurances, time and again, that they are making their earnest efforts in that direction.

Yet, there is a big debate in the country, ranging from the very definition of poverty to the number of people below the poverty line. Some academic stalwarts have devoted almost their whole lifetimes measuring and debating the issue.

We don't intend to enter that arena but look at it from a simpler and more transparent prism. Instead of going through the consumption route and measuring the calorie intake, as most poverty analysts do, we simply ask: what is happening to the real wage rates in farming where landless labour is working?

Since the largest mass of poor people is in rural areas, and they are the landless agricultural labourers, knowing about their real wages is critical to have an idea about probable changes in rural poverty. So, we try to look at the real farm wages during the period 2000-01 to 2011-12.



The real farm wages are derived for each agricultural year, July to June, by averaging wages over five types of farm operations - ploughing, sowing, weeding, transplanting and harvesting - first at the state level, and then deflating the nominal wages with the consumer price index for agricultural labour (CPI-AL) of each state separately, bringing them all at 2011-12 prices, and then finding a weighted average of 16 major states by attaching relative share of the state in total number of agricultural labour in the country.

These 16 major states comprise more than 93% of the farm labour force in the country. The results (see chart) are very interesting.

During the period 2000-01 to 2006-07, the real farm wages fluctuated between a high of 117 per day in 2001-02 to 111 per day in 2006-07, both wage rates measured at 2011-12 constant prices. The average annual rate of growth in real wages during this period was -0.44%.
Rural prosperity no mirage; real rural wages have grown 6.8% each year in last 4 years - The Economic Times


----------



## MandarK

Markets respond to reforms; Sensex above 19K mark

09:39 Markets respond to reforms; Sensex above 19K mark: 
The 30-share BSE Sensex opened higher and stayed above the 19,000 mark on Friday and the 50-share Nifty opened above 5800. 

While, the BSE opened at 19110, 50 points higher, the Nifty opened at 5815, 27 points higher. 

On Thursday, ahead of the Cabinet meeting on foreign direct investment (FDI) in insurance and pension, the market closed at its highest level in 17 months. 

While the BSE Sensex managed to end the day above the 19000 mark, the Nifty closed at 5787.

The government's reforms juggernaut rolled on in style. The Cabinet approved insurance and PFRDA bills. 

It proposed foreign equity cap in both sectors be hiked to 49 per cent. 

It also approved amendments to the Companies Bill 2011. Parliament will take up bills in winter session. Infrastructure too got its due. 

The Cabinet approved draft 12th Five Year Plan document which envisages the removal of bottlenecks for the sector.


----------



## cirr

*Where does India rank in BRIC? Let's take a look*

Last updated on: October 5, 2012 08:36 IST

Where does India rank in BRIC? Let's take a look - Rediff.com Business


----------



## conworldus

cirr said:


> *Where does India rank in BRIC? Let's take a look*
> 
> Last updated on: October 5, 2012 08:36 IST
> 
> Where does India rank in BRIC? Let's take a look - Rediff.com Business




The data cited in the article is old.


----------



## INDIC

Rupee at near 6-month high against dollar - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Phoenix89

*Worlds 20 economically strongest cities
*
Indian cities Ahmedabad and Bangalore have been listed among the worlds top 20 competitive cities in terms of economic strength, according to a report released earlier this year. The Economist Intelligence Unit research ranked the world's top cities based on various parameters, to compile the latest Global City Competitiveness Index. List based on economic strength criteria, which is in turn based on every citys overall GDP, growth rate and relative income.

Bangalore: 16th 
Ahmedabad: 19th

My city made it to the list, Ahmedabad


----------



## IND151

*World&#8217;s 20 economically strongest cities*



*Indian cities **Ahmedabad* and* Bangalore *have been listed among the *world&#8217;s top 20 competitive cities* in terms of economic strength, according to a report released earlier this year. The Economist Intelligence Unit research ranked the world's top cities based on various parameters, to compile the latest Global City Competitiveness Index. However, in our slideshow below, we focus on only on the &#8216;economic strength&#8217; criteria, which is based on every city&#8217;s overall GDP, growth rate and relative income.
(Images: Getty and Think Stock)










Bangalore

World











Ahmedabad 





1. Tianjin
Overall economic strength: 56.6
GDP 2010-2016 (real change per annum): 12.9%
8. Tokyo
Overall economic strength: 50.5
GDP 2010-2016 (real change per annum): 1.7%
9. Chongqing
Overall economic strength: 49.9
GDP 2010-2016 (real change per annum): 12.2%
10. Beijing
Overall economic strength: 49.8
GDP 2010-2016 (real change per annum): 9.4%
11. Qingdao
Overall economic strength: 49.4
GDP 2010-2016 (real change per annum): 11.4%
12. Chengdu
Overall economic strength: 49.2
GDP 2010-2016 (real change per annum): 11.7%
13. Suzhou (Jiangsu)
Overall economic strength: 48.1
GDP 2010-2016 (real change per annum): 10.5%
14. Hangzhou
Overall economic strength: 47.6
GDP 2010-2016 (real change per annum): 10.3%
15. Singapore
Overall economic strength: 46.0
GDP 2010-2016 (real change per annum): 5.7%
*16. Bangalore
Overall economic strength: 45.9
GDP 2010-2016 (real change per annum): 10.3%*
17. Los Angeles
Overall economic strength: 45.7
GDP 2010-2016 (real change per annum): 2.7%
18. Houston
Overall economic strength: 45.6
GDP 2010-2016 (real change per annum): 4.4%
*19. Ahmedabad
Overall economic strength: 45.3*
GDP 2010-2016 (real change per annum): 10.1%
20. Hong Kong
Overall economic strength: 43.8
GDP 2010-2016 (real change per annum): 4.9%
20. Hanoi
Overall economic strength: 43.8
GDP 2010-2016 (real change per annum): 10.2%

http://in.yahoo.com/_ylt=ArsL96FyW0...s-20-economically-strongest-cities-slideshow/


----------



## IndoCarib

*India to return to 6.5% growth by March*

New Delhi, Oct 5: 

The worst is over for the Indian economy but it will be another six months before the country shows signs of improvement and growth recovers to 6.5 per cent levels, Bank of America Merrill Lynch has said in a report.

According to BofA-ML, lead indicators still point to six months of pain and it is not until the March quarter that growth is expected to recover to 6.5 per cent levels.

&#8220;We grow more confident of our call that while the worst is over, recovery will stretch for another six months,&#8221; the report said. 

Business Line : Industry & Economy / Economy : India to return to 6.5% growth only by March: BoFA-ML


----------



## IndoCarib

*India A Bright Spot In A Cloudy Market*

With all the doom and gloom in the eurozone, China and, in general, mixed economic data out both in developed and emerging markets, we can find a bright spot in India&#8217;s equities and economy.

India A Bright Spot In A Cloudy Market - Seeking Alpha


----------



## Agent_47




----------



## Frank Martin

*India's forex reserves up $837.8 mn* 

Mumbai, Oct 6, 2012, (IANS) : India's foreign exchange (forex) reserves went up by $837.8 million to $294.81 billion for the week ended Sep 28, 2012, Reserve Bank of India (RBI) data shows. Forex was down $502 million for the week ended Sep 21, 2012. The reserves had risen by $2.43 billion to $294.47 billion for the week ended Sep 14, and subsequently grown by $1.58 billion to $292 billion for the previous week. However, foreign currency assets (FCA), the biggest component of the forex reserves, in the week under review fell $1.07 billion to $259.95 billion, according to the weekly statistical supplement released by the RBI. The FCA were down by $48 million to $261.03 billion for the week ended Sep 21, 2012. The FCA had risen by $2.33 billion to $261.51 billion for the week ended Sep 14, 2012. The RBI in a statement said that FCA in US dollar terms included the effect of appreciation or depreciation of non-US currencies held in reserve, such as the pound sterling, euro and yen. The value of gold reserves zoomed by $1.89 billion at $28.13 billion. The gold reserves were stagnant at $26.23 billion for the past two weeks. The special drawing rights (SDRs) decreased by $9.5 million to $4.45 billion during the week ended Sep 28, 2012. While, reserves with the International Monetary Fund (IMF) increased by $26.5 million to $2.27 billion during the week under review. The SDRs had increased by $11.2 million to $4.46 billion for the week ended Sep 21, 2012, while India's reserves with the IMF grew by $5.6 million to $2.24 billion in the previous week.

India's forex reserves up $837.8 mn


----------



## Frank Martin

*Rupee rises for fifth week; ends at 5-1/2 month high of 51.85 Vs dollar*

Mumbai: The Indian rupee continued to rule firm for the fifth week in a row, appreciating further by 100 paise to end at 5-1/2 month high of 51.85 against the Greenback during the shortened week under review on heavy dollar selling by exporters and some banks amid firm local equity markets. Persistent capital inflows too boosted the rupee value against the dollar, a forex dealer said. The Forex market was closed on October 2, 2012 on account of 'Mahatma Gandhi Jayanti'. At the Interbank Foreign Exchange (Forex) market, the local currency resumed the week lower at 53.00 a dollar from last weekend's close of 52.85 and eased further to a low of 53.01 on stray dollar demand from importers, mainly oil refiners, and some banks. Later, it moved in a wide range between 51.35 and 53.01 before ending the week at 5-1/2 month high of 51.85, a rise of 100 paise or 1.89 percent. Previously, the rupee had settled at 51.47 on April 17, 2012. In straight five-week of gaining streak, the rupee has spurted by 367 paise or 6.61 percent. The BSE benchmark Sensex closed the week higher by 175.72 points or 0.94 percent, extending gains for the fifth straight week. Foreign Institutional Investors (FIIs) injected USD 187.45 million on Thursday, taking a total to USD 16.50 billion in the year 2012 till October 4, which mainly supported the rupee. Pramit Brahmbhatt, CEO, Alpari Financial Services (India) Said," The INR continued to extend gains after weak beginning. The pace of gaining steepened after the mid week holiday but posted a reversal on the last the day of the short week. The strength in INR was backed by the rising foreign capital flows due to active policy reforms by the government." "Exporter selling and corporate selling in a bid to lock in higher prices in anticipation of further strengthening of INR added fuel to the rally. The Oil importers backed off from locking their payments due to a strengthening outlook for INR. The Current Account deficit narrowed down from 4.3 percent to 3.9 percent MoM reducing pressure on dollar demand. "The dollar index maintained a softer stance in the week and a decisive move below 79.00 shall extend loses towards 78.00 mark," he added. "For the week Importers can create a long hedge around the 51.50 - 52.00 levels for their payments as a rebound can be expected after sharp appreciation. Exporters can use the weakness towards 53.00 levels to initiate a partial short hedge with a stop loss above 53.60 levels as to cover their receipts. "The crucial levels for INR appreciation are 51.50 levels and for depreciation the 53.10 levels can be closely watched as rise above 53.10 levels shall weaken the pair till 53.60 levels," he further commented. The RBI fixed the reference rate for US dollar and euro at Rs 51.6185 and Rs 67.1735 from Rs 52.6970 and Rs 68.1485 last weekend, respectively. The rupee premium for the forward dollar ended lower on fresh receivings by exporters. The benchmark six-month forward dollar payable in March settled down at 160-162 paise from last weekend's close of 165-167 paise and far-forward contract maturing in September also ended lower at 304-306 paise from 311-313 paise. The rupee shot up further against Pound Sterling to end the week at 83.89 from preceding weekend's level of 85.59 and firmed up sharply against the Japanese yen to 66.07 per 100 yen from 68.10. It also continued to rule firm against the euro to 67.45 from last weekend's close of 68.32.

Rupee rises for fifth week; ends at 5-1/2 month high of 51.85 Vs dollar


----------



## shuttler

India Trade Deficit Widens

Oct 1, 2012

wsj

NEW DELHI&#8212;India's merchandise exports in August fell at a sharper pace than imports, widening the trade deficit marginally to $15.6 billion from July's $15.5 billion, according to provisional data issued Monday by the Ministry of Commerce.

*Exports fell 9.7% from a year earlier to $22.3 billion,* while imports dropped 5.08% to $37.9 billion, the data showed. The numbers are little changed from July, when exports were $22.44 billion while imports were $37.94 billion.

*Oil imports in August rose 2.96% to $12.8 billion, while nonoil imports dropped 8.74% to $25 billion.
*
*Total exports* since this fiscal year began on April 1 *fell 5.96%* to $119.9 billion, while imports slid 6.2% to $191.1 billion, the data showed.

The government didn't give any reasons for the changes in exports and imports.

*India aims to boost exports by about 20% to $360 billion in the current fiscal year. However, a slowdown has raised worries that it could fall short of the target*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yeti

NEW DELHI: An Indian business group said Saturday a delegation was visiting Iran to boost trade with the Islamic republic, which is under strain from Western sanctions over its alleged nuclear weapons programme.



The Associated Chambers of Commerce and Industry of India (ASSOCHAM) said the "high-powered" 50-member business delegation was on a four-day visit to Iran to attend the Tehran International Industry Exhibition (TIIE).



Anil Agarwal, chairman of International Affairs Council of ASSOCHAM, called opportunities for trade a "win-win situation" for the two countries.



Iran is a major oil supplier to energy-hungry India, and New Delhi is seeking to increase its exports to Tehran as the West's sanctions campaign dries up payment routes it was using to pay for Iranian fuel imports.



India and Iran have worked out a deal under which New Delhi will pay for a big chunk of its Iranian oil imports in rupees. The rupee payments will be used by Iran to purchase Indian goods.



"Indian industry has huge scope for investments" in Iran in sectors like construction, pharmaceuticals, telecom and textiles, "while Iran can import fertilizers, zinc, copper and iron", Agarwal said.



The visit to Tehran, one in a series of recent commercial exchanges between the two countries, comes as ordinary Iranians struggle with growing economic problems amid the US-led Western sanctions.



Annual trade between India and Iran totals $15 billion and heavily skewed towards Tehran, which exports mainly oil.



India has been walking a diplomatic tightrope as it pursues good ties with the Gulf nation while deepening relations with the United States.



India, a longtime Tehran ally, sharing historical, trading and cultural links, views Iran as an important counterweight to rival Pakistan in the region.



In June, Washington said it would exempt seven emerging economies including India from reprisals after they pledged to cut back on oil purchases from Iran.



India expects to import less than 14 million tonnes of Iranian crude in 2012-13, below official estimates of 15.5 million tonnes due to the sanctions, the Economic Times newspaper reported earlier in the week.



By contrast, India imported 21.8 million tonnes of crude from Iran in 2008-09, the newspaper quoted an unnamed government official as saying.



Iran is keen to increase crude oil sales to New Delhi and is looking at ways to work round Western sanctions, the official added.



India business group visits Iran for 'win-win' trade


----------



## WS-10 Engine

IndoCarib said:


> *India A Bright Spot In A Cloudy Market*
> 
> With all the doom and gloom in the eurozone, China and, in general, mixed economic data out both in developed and emerging markets, we can find a bright spot in India&#8217;s equities and economy.
> 
> India A Bright Spot In A Cloudy Market - Seeking Alpha



Inflation creates the illusion of wealth in the stock market.
When inflation is high, nominal stock gains will rise rapidly.
Indian stocks are not rising because of strong earnings growth, but because of inflation.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Splurgenxs

> Inflation creates the illusion of wealth in the stock market.
> When inflation is high, nominal stock gains will rise rapidly.
> Indian stocks are not rising because of strong earnings growth, but because of inflation.



u need to keep ur dumb mouth shut....stop peddling nonsense.go tend to ur butt hurt elsewhere.

Stock markets comprise of Shares,Debentures and Bonds ,the rise in points represent trends in market activity usually in a backdrop of better r worsning sentiment. All stock rise if the buying activity increases and falls on a selling pressure.

Inflation represents the rise in cost of consumption based commodities. only a dumb Chinese would equate these two together.Brain dead mongrels.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## monilisa

almost 10% inflation, I feel so sad for India People


----------



## karan.1970

WS-10 Engine said:


> Inflation creates the illusion of wealth in the stock market.
> When inflation is high, nominal stock gains will rise rapidly.
> Indian stocks are not rising because of strong earnings growth, but because of inflation.



 high IQ Chinese economist . Misfiring just like his namesake .

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Sergi

shuttler said:


> Let's not getting too much fuss on the historical rates of indians 2011 gdp. the position of the trend of the rupee against the dollar is terrible when india depends so much on oil imports:


Aren't you going to update your chart Mr. Shutter ???


----------



## luckych

*Indian economy expands more than China in July-September: HSBC*

Economic growth in emerging market economies slowed in the July-September quarter on poor performance by the manufacturing sector, but India expanded more than China, an HSBC survey said. 

The HSBC Emerging Markets Index (EMI) slipped to 52.1 in the third quarter this year, from 53.2 in the April-June period. 

A relatively better performance from the services sector was offset by the poor performance of the manufacturing sector, as global demand softened. 

*However, among the big-four emerging markets, expansion in India and Russia were better than Brazil and China, HSBC said. *

Although the HSBC EMI, which is based on PMI (Purchasing Managers' Index) surveys conducted across the emerging markets, stayed above the 50-mark that differentiates growth from slowdown, HSBC noted that the global economic condition is posing strong headwinds for them. 

"Emerging economies are being impacted by the misery of the developed world as the deteriorating global trade cycle, weaker external demand and falling new export orders hit manufacturing output and the services outlook," HSBC's chief economist for Central and Eastern Europe and sub-Saharan Africa Murat Ulgen said. 

New export orders for emerging markets manufacturers fell for the third successive quarter across the world's emerging markets, representing the strongest decline since the first quarter of 2009. 

"Emerging Asia is facing a set of tough challenges, the slump in global manufacturing, accentuated by a sharp inventory correction, will restrain industrial activity at least until the beginning of 2013," HSBC co-head of Asian Economic Research Frederic Neumann said. 

Going forward, although manufacturing was mainly responsible for third quarter weakness, the longer-term outlook for the services economy deteriorated to its lowest level since the survey began in 2005. 

*Though the level of gloom about the future business outlook moderated among the big-four emerging market economies, Indian counterparts were the most confident, the HSBC survey said. 
*

Neumann further noted that the monetary stimulus from the West will gradually help ease local financial conditions further, even without any additional rate cuts and the "region should slowly regain its growth momentum through the course of 2013".

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IndoCarib

NEW DELHI: IT spending in India is projected to total $71.5 billion in 2013, a 7.7 percent increase from the $66.4 billion forecasted for 2012, according to Gartner.

Peter Sondergaard, senior vice president and global head of research at Gartner, provided the latest outlook for the IT industry here today to an audience of more than 700 CIOs and IT leaders at Gartner Symposium/ITxpo, which is taking place here through October 12th. 

India's IT spending to reach $71.5 billion in 2013: Gartner - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## monilisa

*The IMF data shows that India has the third highest fiscal deficit in the world*

Oct 10 2012

Everybody knows India&#8217;s fiscal deficit is too high. But how high is it compared with the deficits of other countries? The International Monetary Fund&#8217;s Fiscal Monitor has the details.

India comes second among emerging economies and third among all the economies in the IMF tables, with a 2012 deficit projected at 9.5% of GDP (this includes, of course, the state deficits). Among emerging markets, Jordan comes next with a deficit of 6.5% of its GDP and Pakistan follows with 6.4%. They are well behind India.

India&rsquo;s dubious distinction of having the third largest fiscal deficit - Livemint

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

*Industrial production growth slows to 2.7%*

October 12, 2012 

Industrial production growth slows to 2.7 % - Rediff.com Business

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IndoCarib

cirr said:


> *Industrial production growth slows to 2.7%*
> 
> October 12, 2012
> 
> Industrial production growth slows to 2.7 % - Rediff.com Business



You failed to read the full text. Growth slowed to 2.7% ! But it still growth of 2.7%

*India industrial output rose 2.7 percent in August*

Industrial production in India rose 2.7 percent in August, more than expected on a rebound in mining activity, though investment still appears weak.

India industrial output rose 2.7 percent in August | Business & Technology | The Seattle Times

New Delhi: Indian industrial production rose more than estimated in August, climbing for the first time in three months ahead of a policy revamp to revive the economy.

*Output at factories, utilities and mines rose 2.7 per cent from a year earlier after a revised 0.2 per cent fall in July, the Central Statistical Office said in a statement in New Delhi on Friday. The median of 36 estimates in a Bloomberg News survey was for a 1.1 per cent gain.*

http://gulfnews.com/business/economy/india-factory-output-beats-estimates-1.1088477

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kkacer

2.7% only, poor

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kkacer

cirr said:


> you are happy with 2.7% growth and we are worried about 10% growth.
> 
> that's the difference between the Indians and the Chinese.
> 
> your export has collasped (contractions of 10-15% for the past 3 months) while ours are still growing.


India big talk and big mouth 

hahahahahahaaha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kkacer

*IMF Cuts India&#8217;s Growth Forecast For 2012 To 4.9%*

13th October

NEW DELHI &#8211; The International Monetary Fund (IMF) has slashed India&#8217;s growth forecast to 4.9 per cent for 2012 due to low business confidence and &#8220;sluggish structural reforms&#8221;. The IMF had in July projected a growth rate of 6.1 per cent for the current year.

&#8220;India&#8217;s activity suffered from waning business confidence amid slow approvals for new projects, sluggish structural reforms, policy rate hikes designed to rein in inflation, and flagging external demand,&#8221; IMF said in the World Economic Outlook (WEO) released in Tokyo ahead of the IMF-World Bank 2012 Annual Meetings.

IMF Cuts India&#8217;s Growth Forecast For 2012 To 4.9 Percent

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AADHAAR

kkacer said:


> India big talk and big mouth
> 
> hahahahahahaaha



And the only country that still scares china is : India.

That is quite easy to see in the posts above.


----------



## kkacer

AADHAAR said:


> And the only country that still scares china is : India.
> 
> That is quite easy to see in the posts above.



haha big mouth again

I come here just for laughing at big talk Indians, they always big talk but get failed, delayed, very fun

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sergi

kkacer said:


> haha big mouth again
> 
> I come here just for laughing at big talk Indians, they always big talk but get failed, delayed, very fun



  ok that's funny  guess what  your English


----------



## India defense

kkacer said:


> haha big mouth again
> 
> I come here just for laughing at big talk Indians, they always big talk but get failed, delayed, very fun



I come here to read your funny english....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kkacer

India defense said:


> I come here to read your funny english....



Chinese is the most spoken language in the world 

Many Western people are learning Chinese now, only India needs to learn english

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kkacer

kkacer said:


> *IMF Cuts India&#8217;s Growth Forecast For 2012 To 4.9%*
> 
> 13th October
> 
> NEW DELHI &#8211; The International Monetary Fund (IMF) has slashed India&#8217;s growth forecast to 4.9 per cent for 2012 due to low business confidence and &#8220;sluggish structural reforms&#8221;. The IMF had in July projected a growth rate of 6.1 per cent for the current year.
> 
> &#8220;India&#8217;s activity suffered from waning business confidence amid slow approvals for new projects, sluggish structural reforms, policy rate hikes designed to rein in inflation, and flagging external demand,&#8221; IMF said in the World Economic Outlook (WEO) released in Tokyo ahead of the IMF-World Bank 2012 Annual Meetings.
> 
> IMF Cuts India&#8217;s Growth Forecast For 2012 To 4.9 Percent




bad news? 

I feel so sad

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Backbencher

kkacer said:


> Chinese is the most spoken language in the world
> 
> Many Western people are learning Chinese now, only India needs to learn english



Its called Mandarin , isn't it fake Chinese

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Backbencher

kkacer said:


> bad news?
> 
> I feel so sad



Don't you degrade the quality of the thread with your stupid and low IQ posts and just G.T.F.O. of here 

Btw back on the topic 

m.moneycontrol.com/news/economy/worst-may-be-over-for-india-economy-poll_767719.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Night_Raven

*Ford India plans to more than double sales network by 2015*

MUMBAI: Ford Motor Co's India unit plans to expand its sales network to 500 outlets by 2015, from 230 now, it said in a statement on Monday. 

Ford, which is spending $1 billion on building a second factory in India, will have the capacity to build 450,000 cars and 600,000 engines in the country by 2015.

Ford India plans to more than double sales network by 2015 - The Economic Times

---------------------------------------------------------------------

*Dilip Chhabria to set up two showrooms and an assembly unit in Gujarat*

AHMEDABAD: Automobile designer Dilip Chhabria is planning to establish assembly center as well as two showrooms in Gujarat soon. DC Design wants to set up showrooms in Ahmedabad and Surat while the assembly unit will be set up near Ahmedabad. Chhabria will invest Rs 10 crore for the assembly unit. 

"We have 22 products and we already have six centres in India and we want to set up 16 new showrooms in near future across the country. We are going ahead with franchisee model for showroom. Ahmedabad showroom is expected to register sale of around 40 cars per month. All these showrooms will also sell India's first super car DC Avanti too," Dilip Chhabria told ET. He added that the assembly unit will be spread across around 60,000 square feet. 

Mr Chhabria was in the city to address engineering students at the Indian Institute of Technology Gandhinagar ( IITGN) on Saturday about importance of design in automobile sector. "We have seen that good designed cars are constantly doing well in India. Design is all about predicting future and engineers need to come out from their comfort zone and they need to be innovative. As many as 90% vehicles are sold in mature markets and design is very important factor for success," Chhabria told students. 

When ET asked him about failure of Tata Motors' ambitious Tata Nano in the market, Chhabria said that the Rs 1 lakh tag itself played spoil sport. "Before the car was launched, there was an expectation that the supply will remain lower against huge demand, but currently, the company has to push the car by various schemes. It is a marketing failure. For the most of people, a car is still a aspiration and a status symbol. Nobody would like to buy a car that has been projected as the cheapest car," he said.

Dilip Chhabria to set up two showrooms and an assembly unit in Gujarat - The Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abhishek_

*State firm on DMRC implementing Kochi metro*

A high-level meeting convened by Chief Minister Oommen Chandy here on Monday decided to stick to the Cabinet decision of entrusting the implementation of the Kochi Metro Rail project to the Delhi Metro Rail Corporation.

The meeting, held ahead of the Kochi Metro Rail Ltds director board meeting here on Friday, also decided to convey the State governments decision to the Union Ministry of Urban Affairs on handing over the work to the DMRC, besides putting pressure on the Central government to relax certain norms imposed by the Central Vigilance Commission with regard to handing over project works to consultants of the same work. The Chief Minister would personally take up the issue with Prime Minister Manmohan Singh and Union Minister for Urban Affairs Kamal Nath, sources said.

According to sources, the decision of the high-level meeting virtually commits the State government representatives on the Kochi Metro Rail board to carry it forward when the board meets on October 19. Despite the decision, there appears to be areas that lack clarity about handing over the job to the DMRC since the meeting was not able to come to a conclusion whether the Supreme Court observations in the 2G case relating to adopting of tender route would have any bearing on the final outcome, sources pointed out. Besides Power and Transport Minister Aryadan Mohammed, the high-level meeting was attended by KMRL Managing Director Elias George and Finance Secretary V.P. Joy. 

The Hindu : States / Kerala : State firm on DMRC implementing Kochi metro

_a better decision imo, we need to build our own expertise instead of outsourcing consulting work to foreign companies._

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WS-10 Engine

Splurgenxs said:


> u need to keep ur dumb mouth shut....stop peddling nonsense.go tend to ur butt hurt elsewhere.
> 
> Stock markets comprise of Shares,Debentures and Bonds ,the rise in points represent trends in market activity usually in a backdrop of better r worsning sentiment. All stock rise if the buying activity increases and falls on a selling pressure.
> 
> Inflation represents the rise in cost of consumption based commodities. only a dumb Chinese would equate these two together.Brain dead mongrels.



 newbie.

Inflation is the rise in price of everything.
Rising wages are called wage inflation.
Rising home prices are inflation.
Rising healthcare costs is inflation.

When you expand the money supply, you add liquidity, that extra money is used by investors to speculate on everything. Now that investors have all that liquidity they put that money into things like stocks and bid up the stock prices.
Most of it goes to stocks and commidities.

The whole point of QE1 and 2 was to boost asset prices in the stock market to create the wealth effect.

Try harder, much much harder.


----------



## IndoCarib

WS-10 Engine said:


> newbie.
> 
> *Inflation is the rise in price of everything.*
> Rising wages are called wage inflation.
> Rising home prices are inflation.
> Rising healthcare costs is inflation.
> 
> *When you expand the money supply, you add liquidity, that extra money is used by investors to speculate on everything*. Now that investors have all that liquidity they put that money into things like stocks and bid up the stock prices.
> Most of it goes to stocks and commidities.
> 
> The whole point of QE1 and 2 was to boost asset prices in the stock market to create the wealth effect.
> 
> Try harder, much much harder.



How does one have enough liquidity, when there is inflation ? Rising inflation means decreasing purchase power !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IndoCarib

CHENNAI: R*iding on a full stable of products with high local content, General Motors India has reached its ambitious target of sourcing automobile parts worth $1 billion from India.
*
Top GM India officials said that the company currently sources half of that amount for its global operations and the balance for its own use in India. GM officials have talked about hitting the $1 billion mark in component sourcing out of India for the past couple of years.

Speaking to TOI, GM India president and MD Lowell Paddock said: "Currently, our annual purchase value is half-a-billion dollars worth of parts for our own use and another half-a-billion dollars worth for exports. *Globally around $500 million worth of automotive parts are sourced from India for use outside India every year."*

General Motors sources $1bn parts from India - The Times of India


----------



## kkacer

*India inflation hits 10-month high!
*

October 16, 2012

India's inflation accelerated to a 10-month high, hitting 7.81 per cent in September, data Monday showed, diminishing chances of an interest rate cut to jumpstart a sharply weaker economy.

The September figure was a blow to business leaders who have pressed India's hawkish central bank to cut rates to boost growth which has slowed dramatically.

This is a disappointing number.

India inflation hits 10-month high as rate cut hopes fade


Poor India


----------



## IndoCarib

kkacer said:


> *India inflation hits 10-month high!
> *
> 
> October 16, 2012
> 
> India's inflation accelerated to a 10-month high, hitting 7.81 per cent in September, data Monday showed, diminishing chances of an interest rate cut to jumpstart a sharply weaker economy.
> 
> The September figure was a blow to business leaders who have pressed India's hawkish central bank to cut rates to boost growth which has slowed dramatically.
> 
> This is a disappointing number.
> 
> India inflation hits 10-month high as rate cut hopes fade
> 
> 
> *Poor India*





Is your vocabulary limited to just 2 words ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## India defense

This thread has become Chinese trolling thread.....

And it shows how much Chinese are jealous of India....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Night_Raven

==========================================
^^ Don't feed the ***-burnt trolls , haters gonna hate.
==========================================

*India to spend Rs 250 crore for biodiversity capacity building*

HYDERABAD: The Centre has earmarked Rs 250 crore to conserving biological diversity by strengthening the institutional mechanism and upgrading the human technical capabilities of the state and central organisations set up for this purpose, Prime Minister Dr Manmohan Singh said on Tuesday. He was here to inaugurate the conference of parties (COP) on biological diversity in India. 

The other measures as elaborated by Singh to conserve and maintain ecological balance include tweaking the national rural employment guarantee scheme to create green jobs for rural households and allocating funds to developing countries to attain the bio diversity objectives. 

Calling upon other parties and countries to work towards reviving biodiversity based livelihood options and adopt the Nagoya protocol, Singh said, "I would urge all the parties to formalise the Protocol because global action is imperative and cannot brook delay." India recently ratified the Nagoya Protocol - a treatise that is internationally binding on countries to work towards the conservation of biological diversity and related goals. 

The first COP in India hosted in Hyderabad met to discuss issues pertaining to conserving the flora and fauna and to arrive at a consensus on how to achieve the biodiversity targets set globally by the United Nations. 

The three week-long conference is being attended by more than 5,000 delegates from over 185 countries.

India to spend Rs 250 crore for biodiversity capacity building - The Economic Times


----------



## cirr

Night_Raven said:


> ==========================================
> ^^ Don't feed the ***-burnt trolls , haters gonna hate.
> ==========================================
> 
> *India to spend Rs 250 crore for biodiversity capacity building*
> 
> HYDERABAD: The Centre has earmarked Rs 250 crore to conserving biological diversity by strengthening the institutional mechanism and upgrading the human technical capabilities of the state and central organisations set up for this purpose, Prime Minister Dr Manmohan Singh said on Tuesday. He was here to inaugurate the conference of parties (COP) on biological diversity in India.
> 
> The other measures as elaborated by Singh to conserve and maintain ecological balance include tweaking the national rural employment guarantee scheme to create green jobs for rural households and allocating funds to developing countries to attain the bio diversity objectives.
> 
> Calling upon other parties and countries to work towards reviving biodiversity based livelihood options and adopt the Nagoya protocol, Singh said, "I would urge all the parties to formalise the Protocol because global action is imperative and cannot brook delay." India recently ratified the Nagoya Protocol - a treatise that is internationally binding on countries to work towards the conservation of biological diversity and related goals.
> 
> The first COP in India hosted in Hyderabad met to discuss issues pertaining to conserving the flora and fauna and to arrive at a consensus on how to achieve the biodiversity targets set globally by the United Nations.
> 
> The three week-long conference is being attended by more than 5,000 delegates from over 185 countries.
> 
> India to spend Rs 250 crore for biodiversity capacity building - The Economic Times



This is peanut comparing with what China has spent on just planting trees the last few years and how much China is gonna spend on planting just trees in the next few years&#12290;

Check it out for yourself&#12290;

Talking about a frog sitting in a well&#12290;

There are many frogs sitting in many wells in India&#12290;


----------



## Yeti

cirr said:


> This is peanut comparing with what China has spent on just planting trees the last few years and how much China is gonna spend on planting just trees in the next few years&#12290;
> 
> Check it out for yourself&#12290;
> 
> Talking about a frog sitting in a well&#12290;
> 
> There are many frogs sitting in many wells in India&#12290;





That is not all the money we spend on planting trees/biodiversity in India you do know that?


----------



## cirr

India's is an economy that's growing at 5.5% with 8% inflation&#12290;

China's is an economy that's growing at 8 % with 2% inflation&#12290;

India's is a so-called consumption driven economy thats supposed to be less dependent on external conditions&#65292;yet it has been blaming the US slowdown and euro debt crisis for its anemic growth since God knows when&#12290;

Chinas is a so-called export-driven economy that's supposed to be much dependent on external conditions&#65292;yet it is growing despite domestic policies such as lottery for car registrations&#65288;1 in 20 odd in Beijing for example&#65289;and ban on buying 2nd propertyetc&#12290;

The former is doing rather badly and won't recover much when the externals improve&#12290;

The latter is doing not too bad and will recover strongly when the externals change for the better&#12290;

That's 2 divergent stories unfolding under our eyes and within our senses&#12290;

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yeti

cirr said:


> India's is an economy that's growing at 5.5% with 8% inflation&#12290;
> 
> China's is an economy that's growing at 8 % with 2% inflation&#12290;
> 
> India's is a so-called consumption driven economy thats supposed to be less dependent on external conditions&#65292;yet it has been blaming the US slowdown and euro debt crisis for its anemic growth since God knows when&#12290;
> 
> Chinas is a so-called export-driven economy that's supposed to be much dependent on external conditions&#65292;yet it is growing despite domestic policies such as lottery for car registrations&#65288;1 in 20 odd in Beijing for example&#65289;and ban on buying 2nd propertyetc&#12290;
> 
> The former is doing rather badly and won't recover much when the externals improve&#12290;
> 
> The latter is doing not too bad and will recover strongly when the externals change for the better&#12290;
> 
> That's 2 divergent stories unfolding under our eyes and within our senses&#12290;





Stop trolling this thread is nothing to do with China


----------



## Yeti

India top investment destination for global funds: Bank of America- Merrill Lynch survey - The Times of India

MUMBAI: Thanks mainly to the 22% gain in the benchmark index in the Indian market this year, India has again emerged as a favourite Asian investment destination among fund managers globally. This rise in status for India came after nearly two and half years, the global fund managers' survey by Bank of America Merrill Lynch showed. 

"Interestingly, India became the most favourite market since April 2010 (coinciding with 22% year-to-date rally in Indian equities). Similarly, investors are the most optimistic on Thailand in more than four years after a 22% rally in Thailand equities since the start of 2012," the report by BofA-ML, based on the survey, noted. 

It was also seen that fund managers in the Asia Pacific region were chasing returns. This is also one of the reasons that India has also emerged as one of the top destinations to look for strong returns over the next 12 months. On the other hand, investors have been reducing their allocations to China and Australia, the survey showed. 



Globally as a whole, however, the outlook is not so good. The survey found that the global 'buy' sign has ended, and investors have turned cautious. "So while fund managers raised their equity and commodity allocations in October, the mood in the room was hardly euphoric," the report noted. "EM investors may not yet be convinced that China is out of the woods (and thus continue to avoid the pro-growth cyclical trades), but they have definitely warmed up to financials. Over the past 10 months, financials have swung from a massive underweight (-44% in January 2012), to the second highest sector weight (+33% in October 2012) for GEM-dedicated fund managers," the report added.


----------



## SpArK

Something somewhere was paid today... 



> Traders suspect the dollar buying was on behalf of a large aircraft components manufacturer, and also cite oil-related greenback demand.



Rupee off highs on suspected defence demand - Reuters


----------



## Splurgenxs

IndoCarib said:


> How does one have enough liquidity, when there is inflation ? Rising inflation means decreasing purchase power !



actually engineered "liquidity" or "quantitative easing" causes inflation but the dumbass is saying tht inflation causes liquidity...what a retard.

i bet he read it someplace and blurted it out without an understanding ...typical nob.

Indian inflation is due to consumption trends and he automatically pulls a liquidity phenomenon in Indian economy out of his ***. China is know fr blind stimulus operations not india.

If we have increasing in our crr and interests rates y the fk would we increase liquidity?.*face palm*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

*Indian IT to meet $300 billion target by 2020*

BANGALORE: Infosys Executive Co-Chairman Kris Gopalakrishna said IT industry should create new products and revenue streams to achieve the $300 billion revenue target by 2020.

"We must always set an aspirational target so that we stretch ourselves. We should think outside the box and look at new ways of doing things," he told reporters here at BangaloreIT.biz 2012.

Infosys: Indian IT to meet $300 billion target by 2020 - The Times of India


----------



## R0H1T

IndoCarib said:


> *Indian IT to meet $300 billion target by 2020*
> 
> BANGALORE: Infosys Executive Co-Chairman Kris Gopalakrishna said IT industry should create new products and revenue streams to achieve the *$300 billion* revenue target by 2020.
> 
> "We must always set an aspirational target so that we stretch ourselves. We should think outside the box and look at new ways of doing things," he told reporters here at BangaloreIT.biz 2012.
> 
> Infosys: Indian IT to meet $300 billion target by 2020 - The Times of India


Shouldn't this be export figure ? We hit the $50 billion export mark a few yrs back in this field so I'd say that the stat mentioned above should be for revenue earned overseas not the total industry turnover !


----------



## IndoCarib

R0H1T said:


> Shouldn't this be export figure ? We hit the $50 billion export mark a few yrs back in this field so I'd say that the stat mentioned above should be for revenue earned overseas not the total industry turnover !



This must be the total turnover of the industry, not the export figure. This year Indian IT-BPO industry-aggregate revenues crossed the 100 billion milestone, exports at 69 billion. I am not sure if we can touch 300 billion in exports by 2020


----------



## Bobby

cirr said:


> India's is an economy that's growing at 5.5% with 8% inflation&#12290;
> 
> China's is an economy that's growing at 8 % with 2% inflation&#12290;
> 
> India's is a so-called consumption driven economy thats supposed to be less dependent on external conditions&#65292;yet it has been blaming the US slowdown and euro debt crisis for its anemic growth since God knows when&#12290;
> 
> Chinas is a so-called export-driven economy that's supposed to be much dependent on external conditions&#65292;yet it is growing despite domestic policies such as lottery for car registrations&#65288;1 in 20 odd in Beijing for example&#65289;and ban on buying 2nd propertyetc&#12290;
> 
> The former is doing rather badly and won't recover much when the externals improve&#12290;
> 
> The latter is doing not too bad and will recover strongly when the externals change for the better&#12290;
> 
> That's 2 divergent stories unfolding under our eyes and within our senses&#12290;



First go get those 2 islands from Japan....


----------



## shuttler

*Kingfisher Air extends grounding of flights*
Wed Oct 17, 2012

reuters


The Directorate General of Civil Aviation (DGCA) rejected Kingfisher Airlines' (KING.NS) proposed winter schedule on Wednesday, at the same time the beleaguered carrier said it will keep flights grounded for longer than previously expected.

*Kingfisher is already reeling from $1.4 billion of debt and scrambling for funds after defaulting on payments to banks, airports and tax authorities.
*
A Kingfisher spokesman did not immediately respond to a request for comments.

*The airline last week said its planes, grounded since the start of the month after an employee protest turned violent, would not fly until October 20. It has never made money since its founding in 2005.*

*The ailing airline is seven months behind in salary payments. The protests started last month when a group of engineers refused to certify the airworthiness of planes.
*
Chief Executive Sanjay Aggarwal said a Wednesday meeting with employees had made progress and there would be another meeting in the next few days.

"At this point of time, it definitely looks like we will have to extend the restart of the operations," he told reporters.

Aggarwal did not specify when he expected flights to resume.

"The talks are positive. We will have to meet again... Our primary agenda is our seven month salary," said a Kingfisher engineer who attended the meeting but declined to be identified.

Separately, the DGCA *did not approve Kingfisher's proposed winter schedule of Kingfisher's flights.* The company had 2,930 departures per week last year in its winter schedule, which starts this year on October 28.

Earlier this month the DGCA sent a "show-cause" notice to Kingfisher asking why its licence to fly should not be cancelled after failing to provide a "safe, efficient and reliable service".

Kingfisher was given 15 days to reply, but sources have said that the regulator is open to give it more time to come up with a response.



Bobby said:


> First go get those 2 islands from Japan....



2 islands?

there are more than 2 islands that we are going to get from the japanese!


----------



## shuttler

*More gloomy news for car sales, adverse factors making buyers defer purchases*
A concern for the industry is slowing demand in rural areas has hit the demand for two-wheelers, which had grown 15% last financial year

business-standard.com

BS Reporter / New Delhi Oct 11, 2012

*The Society of Indian Automobile Manufacturers (Siam) today lowered growth projection for automobile sales in the domestic market for the second time in four months, as high fuel prices, interest rates and slowing economic growth continued to make buyers defer vehicle purchases.
*
Passenger car sales in the domestic market are projected to grow a meagre one-three per cent in this financial year, the slowest the industry has recorded in over three years. S Sandilya, president, Siam, said, &#8220;Inflation is not under control, and the cost of vehicle ownership is high. Economic growth is also not encouraging, which is putting pressure on sales in the automobile industry.&#8221; Car sales had grown their slowest by 0.2 per cent during the global financial meltdown in 2008-09.

Overall passenger vehicle sales (which includes cars and utility vehicles) are projected to grow 8-10 per cent this financial year (the earlier estimate made in July for the year was 11-13 per cent). Growth is expected to be driven by strong demand for diesel-driven utility vehicles, more economical to run than petrol-powered ones.

*Another concern for the industry is slowing demand in rural areas has hit the demand for two-wheelers, which had grown 15 per cent last year. According to the latest projections, two-wheelers are likely to grow five-seven per cent than the earlier estimate of 11-13 per cent. Growth in the auto industry as a whole will moderate to five-seven per cent from the earlier forecast of 11-13 per cent.*

The latest set of numbers coming in has raised questions over the industry&#8217;s target to achieve a turnover of $145 billion by 2016, as had been outlined in the Automotive Mission Plan (AMP). Sandilya added, &#8220;*We are likely to miss the AMP target by 20-25 per cent. We have approached the government to extend the programme by 10 years, till 2026*.&#8221;

The revisions come amid auto sales plunging for the second time, by 9.43 per cent to 1.42 million units last month. The rate of fall is the steepest since December 2008, when *sales had declined 18.25 per cent.*

While *passenger car sales declined 5.4 per cent in September, the motorcycle segment dipped 18.9 per cent.* Though market leader Maruti Suzuki managed to grow sales 12.7 per cent to 88,801 units last month, others like Hyundai Motor, Tata Motors, Ford India, General Motors and Toyota Kirloskar reported a drop in wholesale volumes during the month.

In the motorcycle segment, too, *Hero MotoCorp&#8217;s sales plummeted a whopping 26 per cent to 393,852 units during the month.*


----------



## kkacer

kkacer said:


> *India inflation hits 10-month high!
> *
> 
> October 16, 2012
> 
> India's inflation accelerated to a 10-month high, hitting 7.81 per cent in September, data Monday showed, diminishing chances of an interest rate cut to jumpstart a sharply weaker economy.
> 
> The September figure was a blow to business leaders who have pressed India's hawkish central bank to cut rates to boost growth which has slowed dramatically.
> 
> This is a disappointing number.
> 
> India inflation hits 10-month high as rate cut hopes fade



The government revised July inflation up to 7.5 percent, from its earlier estimate of 6.9 percent.

revised July inflation up too, see? 

The number released Monday is worse than expected


----------



## kkacer

shuttler said:


> *More gloomy news for India's car sales, adverse factors making buyers defer purchases*
> 
> The revisions come amid auto sales plunging for the second time, by 9.43 per cent to 1.42 million units last month. The rate of fall is the steepest since December 2008, when sales had declined 18.25 per cent.



thanks. We just tell the truth. But Indians can't accept the reality


----------



## IndoCarib

kkacer said:


> thanks. We just tell the truth. But Indians can't accept the reality



We have accepted the reality. The reality is that inflation can not remain high forever, cars sales can not plunge permanently. So basically these are temporary phenomenon. Now you better accept this reality

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tangent

kkacer said:


> thanks. We just tell the truth. But Indians can't accept the reality



...with your inclination..U just see the shadow...and perceive it to be the truth..
Don't worry and cheer up ...even my nephew , who is 12, has your attitude...
No body takes him seriously.... and he wonders why ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Splurgenxs

Tangent said:


> ...with your inclination..U just see the shadow...and perceive it to be the truth..
> Don't worry and cheer up ...even my nephew , who is 12, has your attitude...
> No body takes him seriously.... and he wonders why ?




he's 31,

yeap ....i wus shocked and saddened by this too.


----------



## IndoUS

Splurgenxs said:


> he's 31,
> 
> yeap ....i wus shocked and saddened by this too.



You sure he didn't mess up the order of number. 31 or 13


----------



## Splurgenxs

*Visiting US architect team says have a long-term view on India*

KOLKATA: *The largest US trade mission to India in more than a decade, comprising an architecture services delegation, has arrived in Kolkata on Wednesday*, October 17. The US team includes representatives from 20 American companies. The delegates are led by Mickey Jacob, first vice-president and president-elect of the American Institute of Architects. 

"This mission is important to us. The focus is on building relationships. Incidentally, issues and problems relating to infrastructure and architecture are similar across the world. The issues centering on this sphere are the same in India and the US. We need to explore ways to deal with these hurdles. After interacting with informed people in this area here and government officials, we intend to carry the feedback back to the US," Jacob said. 

Jacob said the US team will delve into the various facets connected to the broader realm of infrastructure and housing. ""We look forward to supporting India and its architectural and infrastructural vision. We would not only wish that both India and the US prosper mutually from this endeavour, but intend to contribute to the quality of life," Jacob remarked. 

He did admit that the recession in the US and globally had brought on its share of economic challenges and the architectural segment had also been impacted. And, so, new business avenues naturally had to be explored and more jobs had to be created and fresh products have to be accessed. The US architecture delegation is extremely keen to forge partnerships. "We are not here with a short-term view, but with a long-term perspective in mind," said Jacob. 

He informed that this was his first trip to India, but he felt that Indian architecture was "cutting edge and highly sustainable from the point of view of lifestyle and design. There's tremendous creative energy here." The American representatives had come with an open mind. Everything from shopping centres, office complexes, multi-unit housing, hotels, tourism and the transport system could figure in the talks that are slated to transpire. On this journey, the US team is touring through Chennai, Kolkata and Bangalore. 

"The size of this US trade team, the largest in over a decade, underlines the dynamic phase in the relationship between India and the US," expressed Dean R Thompson, US consul general in Kolkata.


----------



## Splurgenxs

IndoUS said:


> You sure he didn't mess up the order of number. 31 or 13



lol
well the website only asks fr the DOB and outputs the age on its own.Maybe he didn't use his noggin while filling it out as well.


----------



## Azazel

*Indian Hotels to make offer to buy Orient Express*

NEW DELHI, OCT 18:Tata group firm Indian Hotels Company today said it will make an offer to acquire US-based Orient Express Hotels, which owns a chain of luxury hotels in US and Europe.

Indian Hotels, which operates the iconic Taj properties in India and abroad, said it had acquired 6.9 per cent stake in Orient Express during 2007 and 2009, and now will make an offer to buy the remaining 93.1 per cent.

The companys board of directors have in principle, subject to the necessary regulatory approvals, authorised the company to make an offer to the board of Orient Express Hotels Ltd seeking their consent for the company acquiring the balance outstanding 93.1 per cent Class A common shares of Orient Express Hotels Ltd i.e. 100 per cent.

The company proposes to finance the acquisition of such shares and related transaction costs through a combination of debt and equity, the company said in a filing to the BSE adding that funds required to consummate the transaction are in place.

Indian Hotels said that a combination of itself and Orient Express Hotels Ltd is a strategically compelling opportunity for both companies as also for its respective shareholders.

Appropriate disclosure of the offer, as afore referred, is being concurrently filed with the Securities Exchange Commission, USA, it said.

The company said it has an agreement with Montezemolo & Partners, an important Italian company directly owned by the Montezemolo family, who is the Manager of charme II Fund, which will be a minority shareholder in the Special Purpose Vehicle set up for the transaction, it said.

Shares of Indian Hotels Company today closed at Rs 70.20 on the BSE, up 3.24 per cent from its previous close.

Business Line : Companies News : Indian Hotels to make offer to buy Orient Express

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

*Starbucks India debut*

Mumbai: Starbucks inaugurated its first store in India on Friday in a historic building in southern Mumbai as the Seattle-based coffee giant seeks growth in a market long associated with tea drinkers.

"It is perhaps the most elegant, beautiful, dynamic store we've opened in our history," chief executive Howard Schultz said in an interview.

Starbucks India debut: Now serving Cappuccino Cafe Latte at Rs 95 - NDTVProfit.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

*Japan plans to import rare earths from India as hedge against China*

Japan is expected to announce that it will begin the import of rare earth elements from India when Prime Minister Manmohan Singh visits the country next month.

*The move is intended as a safeguard against a possible embargo by China, a top global producer of rare earths, amid the Japan-China territorial dispute over the Senkaku Islands.*

India is expected to supply 4,000 tons of rare earths, 15 percent of Japan&#8217;s annual needs.

Japan has been trying to diversify its import sources of rare earth elements, which are vital in producing high-tech products, such as smartphones.

During Singh&#8217;s Nov. 15-18 visit, Prime Minister Yoshihiko Noda and Singh are also expected to announce bilateral cooperation toward the introduction of Japan&#8217;s bullet train system in India in a joint statement.

*The Indian government and Japanese businesses are currently having last-minute negotiations on a project that would introduce Shinkansen on six high-speed railways in India totaling 4,100 kilometers.*

The focus of the discussions is how to divide the work, from the laying of rails to managing train runs, between Japanese businesses and the Indian government.

Japan plans to import rare earths from India as hedge against China - AJW by The Asahi Shimbun

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## KRAIT

Good news from East....


----------



## IndoCarib

*Over 300 Chinese firms to invest in India*

Singapore: More than 300 Chinese companies are expected to invest in India over the next three years as India-China bilateral trade grows to USD 100 billion, says an investment and business consultancy.

It also sees 50-60 Indian firms setting up operations in China in the coming years.

"As trade grows between the two countries, investment will follow," said Girija Pande, Executive Chairman of Apex Advisors Pte Ltd, a Singapore-based investment and business consultancy.

He projected 30 per cent increase in India-China trade over the next 2-3 years, from the USD 72 billion expected this year.

Over 300 Chinese firms to invest in India

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## KRAIT

We need to bring down the trade deficit too. BTW, a good trade relationship with China is essential for our growth too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

*Why India will retain numero uno spot in outsourcing*

New Delhi: *Even as global companies moved to Tier II outsourcing locations like Malayasia, Philippines and even Indonesia in the past year, India reigns supreme in the outsourcing space and will continue to do so, according to Wipro Technologies.*

Despite a volatile global economic environment, technology and related services sector spent over $1.7 trillion in 2011, 5.4 percent more than the 1.6 trillion it spent in 2010. Of that, software products, IT and BPO services accounted for over $1 trillion &#8211; 63 percent of the total spend, according to NASSCOM. *Of that amount, India&#8217;s software IT-BPO revenues were $88 billion in 2011 &#8211; an increase in its market share from 51 percent in 2009, to 58 percent in 2011.*

*According to Hari Hegde, global head of operations at Wipro Technologies, the numbers highlighted India&#8217;s continued competitiveness and the effectiveness of India-based providers in delivering quality services to its global clientele.*

Why India will retain numero uno spot in outsourcing | Firstpost

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## agamdilawari

*TCS profit rises 44%
*
MUMBAI: *Tata Consultancy Services (TCS), India's largest software services exporter, posted a 44 percent rise in quarterly profit, beating expectations*, as more overseas clients turned to its outsourcing services to cut costs. The company also announded dividend of Rs 3 per share.

*Profit for the three months ended September rose to Rs 35.12 billion ($643 million) from Rs 24.39 billion a year earlie*r, TCS said. Analysts had forecast a net profit of Rs 33.34 billion, according to Thomson Reuters estimates. Second-quarter revenue of TCS stood at $2.85 billion, a 13% increase Year-over-Year and 4.6% rise over the preceding quarter.

*TCS posted Q2 operating income of $736 million, which grew 11.5% over last year and 1.7% over the last quarter.
*
The company also announced that Rajesh Gopinathan, who has been with the company since 2001, has been appointed as chief financial officer (CFO) and will take over from S Mahalingam, who retires in February 2013. The IIM Ahmedabad alumni will take up the role of deputy CFO from today.

TCS CEO N Chandrasekaran said, "We've said we will be delivering volumes in excess of the Nasscom estimates, and we're well on our way."

Commenting on pricing, he said, "Pricing is by and large stable. Emerging markets have different price points/cost points - there's an impact of that."

Ajoy Mukherjee, HR head of TCS, revealed that *it has recruited 18,654 employees in this quarter in India*, in line with the company's hiring plans.

About the company's visa woes, Chandrasekaran said, "Visa rejection rates continue to be high. We only have to plan in detail. We've taken various steps: H visas, local hiring etc."

*TCS added 41 new clients to its portfolio this quarter and currently has a total of 1041 clients and signed nine large deals during the period.*

*During Q2 2012, TCS added 18,654 to its workforce and ended the period with a total headcount of 2,54,076, a rise of 4% over the preceding quarter.*

TCS profit rises 44%, new CFO announced - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tangent

KRAIT said:


> We need to bring down the trade deficit too. BTW, a good trade relationship with China is essential for our growth too.



..China did a lot good to India..unknowingly...
Militarily, India wouldn't have been what it is without 1962.
Economically, India wouldn't have been what it is without China's 1990s boom.
India , never believed, that they could do what Singapore, Taiwan, South Korea or other east asian countries (Tiger economies) did, till China happened to them.
...But...there is still many a miles to catch...
...But...the way India is making many countries uncomfortable, .....I get re-assured of the path India taking.


----------



## AADHAAR

Tangent said:


> ..China did a lot good to India..unknowingly...
> Militarily, India wouldn't have been what it is without 1962.
> Economically, India wouldn't have been what it is without China's 1990s boom.
> India , never believed, that they could do what Singapore, Taiwan, South Korea or other east asian countries (Tiger economies) did, till China happened to them.
> ...But...there is still many a miles to catch...
> ...But...the way India is making many countries uncomfortable, .....I get re-assured of the path India taking.



Yup.. till now we never even thought that Senkaku Islands are a part of India .... but well ... learning from china.. the future is vastly open.


----------



## kkacer

*India inflation rises to 7.8% in September*

19. Oct

The latest number was also a 10-month high. "When inflation continues to rise, it becomes a very difficult situation ... I am only saying that the circumstances are not too favorable [for easing policy rates]," C. Ranga Rajan, chairman of the prime minister's economic advisory council, said, The Hindu newspaper reported.

The news comes at a time when the coalition government of Prime Minister has been struggling to control inflation, slowing economic growth and rising deficits.

India inflation rises to 7.8% in September - UPI.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abhishek_

*A memorable international exposure in Taiwan*






_WEALTH OF KNOWLEDGE: Balaji Kesavan with fellow students in Taiwan as he gets insight into Civil and Transportation Engineering. _

It was in the summer, after our junior year that my friend and I got not only the opportunity to widen our knowledge in the field of Transportation Engineering, but also gain international experience. We were invited by Prof. Tien-Pen Hsu, Associate Professor of Transportation Engineering in Department of Civil Engineering in National Taiwan University (NTU) for our summer Internship. We learnt the use of the software VISSIM, added to that we also developed innovative ideas for the reduction of traffic queue at road intersections.

We won the internship after umpteen efforts. For third year Civil Engineers from NIT Durgapur it was a great opportunity. Prof. Tien-Pen Hsu responded to our application after reviewing our other internships and projects. We got acceptance for the summer internship in February and we had to leave in May. The next couple of months passed away in a blur. Finally when we landed in Taiwan we were received by one of the Ph.D scholars of the Civil Engineering Department.

On reaching the NTU as expected we saw a huge sprawling campus. After meeting the professor we were taken to the student hostel and given our own set of keys. We were allotted a self contained air conditioned room with bunker beds.

The student mess provided good meals and we could eat out too in Mc Donalds, Indian restaurant and in the food stands in the market and beach. We had free access to most of the facilities on the campus.

We could also cook on our own in the microwave and wash our cloths in the coin operated washing machines.

Soon we started our internship in the department. We met the other students and learnt a lot about Civil and Transportation Engineering. We visited the Taiwan Transportation Department and important road junctions to do our work.

We also visited many places; the notable ones are Taipei 101, one of the tallest buildings in the world to withstand any tremor or earthquake, zoo, beach and night markets, Buddhist temples and the royal palace.

My impressions of Taiwan is that it one of the safest places in the world. Doors can be left open and not a single grain would go missing.

The reason, people are simply too busy to rob. Everyone is on the move on those extremely beautiful roads. It was an amazing experience to see absolute road discipline along with speed and efficiency in every mode of transportation in this tiny island.On the completion of our internship we were given a warm farewell with lovely souvenirs.

Our professor was extremely helpful and happy with our work. He gave us a stipend and promised us an MS admit in NTU with full scholarship if we ever desired to study MS. One of the conclusions I drew from my stay in this wonderful place was that hard work can make our life beautiful and stress free.

NIT Durgapur (Summer intern at National Taiwan University, Taiwan).

balapusali@gmail.com

The Hindu : Education / College & University : A memorable international exposure in Taiwan
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

_PS: It should be fairly obvious this isn't me _


----------



## IndoCarib

*India's Airtel becomes world's fourth largest operator*

Telecom major Bharti Airtel is the fourth largest mobile operator in the world with over 250 million connnections globally, according to analyst firm Wireless Intelligence.

The other Indian telecom operators in the report are Reliance Communications, Idea Cellular and BSNL at eigth, fourteenth and twentieth position, respectively.

India's Airtel becomes world's fourth largest operator | NDTV Gadgets

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## shuttler

*india needs to dig deep to keep lights on*

Mon Oct 22, 2012

reuters

(Reuters) - The slick mechanised operations at the Piparwar open-cast mine in eastern India, *an ugly gash in the landscape bigger than New York's Central Park*, could lead the casual observer to conclude that the country's coal industry is on a roll.

Piparwar, run by the state miner, produces some of the lowest-cost coal in India, just what's needed for a country struggling to get enough of the "black diamond" to fix a power crisis that recently plunged half a billion people into darkness and chokes economic growth.

*With oil and gas output disappointing and hydropower at full throttle, Asia's third-largest economy still relies on coal for most of its vast energy needs. About 75 percent of India's coal demand is met by domestic production and, according to government plans, that won't change over the next five years.*

*The hitch is that India is running out of cheap open-cast coal from existing mines like Piparwar. **Unless it starts investing now in underground mines, within a decade it will face a huge leap in energy import costs that could derail industrial projects, crimp economic growth and drive up inflation.*

"With the ballooning demand for coal in India, open-cast mining has become the easy option, albeit at a great cost to the environment and society," said a senior executive at a power company, speaking on condition of anonymity.

"*This easy option is likely to be exhausted within the next 10-12 years when the shallow seams amenable to open-cast mining dwindle.*"

*WRONG DIRECTION*

Coal India Limited, the state-run miner that produces 80 percent of the country's coal, recognises the need to raise the amount that *underground mining contributes to total output from just one tonne out of every 10.*

*But the higher costs and lower output of deep mining - Coal India's chairman has said its existing underground mines are loss-making - are pushing it in the wrong direction.
*
Its plans for new mines target a contribution from underground of only about 7 percent.

*That would be disastrous*, argues D.C. Panigrahi, director of the Indian School of Mines in Dhanbad, a mining town in the heart of Jharkhand, the country's most productive coal state.

*He says that unless Coal India cuts its dependence on open cast mining by around 5 percentage points per year, overall output will start to stagnate around the end of this decade.
*
*If India is going to meet its output targets of 750 million tonnes by 2016/17 - a rise of nearly 40 percent from the current financial year - it needs to act soon. It takes on average six years from planning to production for an underground mine.
*
India used to mine most of its coal underground, just as the world's biggest producer, China, currently does for its huge output of more than 3.5 billion tonnes a year. But it was not getting enough out of the ground fast enough to meet demand.

"When everything was underground, the growth rate was less than 2 percent per annum. We needed more than 5-6 percent growth and that could only come from open cast," said Partha Bhattacharyya, a former chairman and managing director of Coal India.

Open-cast mining strips away topsoil, or "overburden", to expose the seams underneath. It is much more economical than underground mining, where up to 70 percent of the coal must be left to act as support for the tunnels and galleries.

But while India has ample coal reserves - at about 286 billion tonnes, they are the world's fifth-largest, according to BP - *not all of that is accessible by simply removing topsoil.
*
LAND PROTESTS

The other problem with open cast is the need to buy vast tracts of land, far more than underground mines, whose shafts, winding gear and offices can be set up on as little as 2.5 acres (1 hectare).

"Getting the land is becoming more and more difficult in a democratic country like India," said Panigrahi.

*Protests highlighting land rights and acquisition issues have stalled industrial projects across India, including the country's biggest foreign investment - a $12 billion steel plant in Odisha planned by South Korea's POSCO that has been on the drawing board since 2005.
*
In Dhadu village, about 75 miles (120 km) from Jharkhand's capital, Ranchi, Electrosteel Castings Ltd has managed to buy just 435 acres of about 2,800 acres it needs to set up an open-cast mine and steel plant.

*It now faces further uncertainty, with the government threatening to take back the concession amid the fallout from a wider corruption scandal over the awarding of coal blocks.
*
"*We've given away our land happily to the company. But now, it has been four years. Nothing has come up and we are getting old. Our youngsters are unemployed," said 70-year old Asim Mia, who along with his two brothers gave up 1.5 acres of land each for the North Dhadu coal block.
*
*Jharkhand is one of India's poorest states, despite its rich natural resources, and locals worry that unrest and unemployment plays into the hands of Maoist 'Naxalite' activists, whose attacks on coal facilities and railroads have heightened tension in the area over land rights.
*
The government is planning a revamp of the country's colonial-era land acquisition laws that India Inc. worries could force it to *pay four times the market price for land in rural areas*. Th*at could hit the cost of mining projects and slow the pace of fresh production coming online.*

"SNAKES AND LADDERS"

About half an hour's drive from Ranchi, the criss-cross of railway lines and electricity pylons that map the state's rapid industrialisation gives way to protected forest land and the bright green shoots of this year's rice crop.

Some 30 percent of Jharkhand's land is designated forest, among the highest in India, posing yet another difficulty for companies in search of land for open-cast mines.

For every acre of forest purchased for industrial plans an acre of undeveloped land elsewhere, plus money for afforestation, need to be handed to the forest department, just one part of the complex process of securing state and federal clearance to develop forest land that one state government official described as "a game of snakes and ladders".

The average cost of *open-cast coal for Coal India is about $13 a tonne, *former CIL chairman Bhattacharyya says. For *underground mines, the average cost is about $75 per tonne*, according to analysts Wood Mackenzie, *which makes many of them loss-making at current contract and market prices.*

"Everything comes down to economics," said Wood Mackenzie's coal market analyst, Prakash Sharma.

"Companies try to look at the open-cast method first but when land acquisition becomes difficult, there's a compromise on mining costs and you opt for underground mining."

*The economics will push India's power bill higher, and with it inflation: it is just a question of how much and when.*

Already, surging demand for electricity generation means that Coal India's open auction prices are *more than double *those of its long-term deals and it has delayed sealing those commitments at lower prices.

Expensive imports partly fill the gap in demand and their contribution is set to grow, but *buying from abroad currently costs up to 50 percent more.
*
In the most optimistic scenario envisaged by the government's Planning Commission, imports could be 182 million tonnes in 2016/17 from about 90 million tonnes in 2011/12.

*Even under this best-case, Coal India would probably struggle to supply more than half of the extra demand created by new power generation capacity the government says is needed.
*
*The power company executive believes time is running out.*

*"A severe power crisis is imminent if we do not shift our focus to underground coal mining*," he said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

The news this weekend: LPG, Kejriwal, toilets, politicians&#8230; and Somali pirates

OCTOBER 6, 2012

reuters

It&#8217;s shaping up as a busy weekend for India&#8217;s politicians&#8230;

*The price of LPG &#8212; liquefied petroleum gas cylinders, or cooking gas &#8212; has risen 11.42 rupees per cylinder because dealers are getting higher commissions. TV channels attacked the government because this &#8220;shocker&#8221; comes right after the imposition of a cap on subsidized cylinder sales was imposed.*

Bharatiya Janata Party politician Smriti Irani said the party will hold a nation-wide protest on Oct. 12, saying the higher prices are &#8220;anti-women&#8221;. This is presumably because they do more of the daily cooking than men, whose potential inversely proportional waistline shrinkage could be in their favour.

We all know who the main attraction is on news channels nowadays: social activist-turned-politician Arvind Kejriwal. Here are the pots that he&#8217;s stirring:

Accusing Robert Vadra, son-in-law of Congress chief Sonia Gandhi, and DLF, India&#8217;s top listed real estate developer, of being involved in shady deals which could have favoured Vadra. Vadra has replied, as has the DLF. Short story: they committed no illegal acts.

Protesting against higher electricity prices in New Delhi. He then restored an electricity connection himself, which of course is illegal.

Kejriwal is keeping others busy too. The BJP is supporting Kejriwal, while Congress politicians are doing their best to defend Vadra.

*Meanwhile, the BJP and Congress have lashed out at rural development minister Jairam Ramesh for his comment that there are more temples in the country than toilets (Is there a sharp and obsessive-compulsive statistician out there who can tell us if it&#8217;s true?). They&#8217;ve said he should not make such statements because they hurt &#8220;fine fabric of faith and religion&#8221; in the country.
*
With everyone working this weekend, why has there been little reaction to this? Here is a video that purportedly shows a group of seven sailors taken hostage by Somali pirates nearly two years ago. They are asking for someone to get them sprung.

They say: &#8220;*Our condition is very bad.* I don&#8217;t know what action is the government taking&#8230; We are requesting President (Pranab Mukherjee), Prime Minister (Manmohan Singh) and UPA chief Sonia Gandhi and Opposition Leader Sushma Swaraj to please save us&#8221;.

*Even if we assume efforts are on, why is that no politician comes out and reacts to such a development? Why is no political party criticizing the government for being lackadaisical about such issues?* (Perhaps because it doesn&#8217;t look good to be seen as negotiating with the pirates, politically or in terms of publicising details that could harm the captives)

Having said that, it wouldn&#8217;t hurt anyone if the prime minister used his Twitter account, @PMOIndia, to reassure the sailors&#8217; families.

Reports say* 43 Indians are in the custody of Somali pirates, of which 15 have spent more than two years as hostages.* Maybe that isn&#8217;t enough people to achieve a prisoner&#8217;s quorum necessary for action.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

^^^^^^
How on earth Somali pirates taking Indian hostages is economics ???


----------



## shuttler

^^^ the article begins with the gas hike which affects you cpi then blah blah blah into the hostage / pirate content which indicates a government's ability to handle a crisis - politics and economic are intertwined!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

shuttler said:


> ^^^ the article begins with the gas hike which affects you cpi then blah blah blah into the hostage / pirate content which indicates a government's ability to handle a crisis - politics and economic are intertwined!



Yeah right ! chinese nationals were never held hostage anywhere in the world


----------



## Tangent

shuttler said:


> The news this weekend: LPG, Kejriwal, toilets, politicians&#8230; and Somali pirates
> 
> OCTOBER 6, 2012
> 
> [


..Looking for anti India articles must be a very highly paid full time profession in China...
Wish Indian govt. would have paid like you for similar 'service'..
....BTW, what's the news about Bo in Chinese media... U look more interested , as we are in Kejriwal than in Bo.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AADHAAR

*Rising incomes fuel rural spending on proteins*

NEW DELHI: Rural India is spending more on protein products such as milk, eggs and meat due to rising income as overall spending by Indians on protein foods doubled to Rs 2 lakh crore in 2009-10 from 2004-05, a study showed on Monday.

The study by ratings agency Crisil said that two-thirds of this spending came from rural households. But while more rural Indians are getting protein in their diets, the concern is that supply shortages are driving up prices and impacting overall food inflation. Food inflation has remained a policy headache for nearly three years due to strained supplies. The Reserve Bank of India (RBI) has also consistently flagged the impact of stubborn food inflation on overall price pressures. It has been urging the government to raise supplies and farm productivity to tackle the problem.

According to the study in 2009-10, around 11-16%, 15-21% and 18-25% of the demand for direct consumption of milk, eggs, and meat, respectively, remained unmet due to the shortfall in supply, adding that the survey focused on animal protein only. The supply shortfall has led to prices of protein-food contributing nearly 50% to overall food inflation in India. "Unless this shortfall is addressed, protein affordability in rural areas could be adversely impacted if wages undergo a correction from their current high growth trajectory," the study said. The study based on National Sample Survey Organization data (NSSO), showed that nearly 17 million more rural households bought milk and milk products in 2009-10 compared to 2004-05 taking the proportion of rural households purchasing milk and milk products to 80% in 2009-10, almost 5 percentage points higher than 2004-05.



Similarly, the proportion of rural households purchasing egg, fish and meat increased to 62% from 58% over the same period. However, rural per capita consumption of milk, eggs and proteins continues to remain lower than its urban counterpart, reflecting a potential for significant further growth in rural demand for proteins.

Rural per capita (annual) consumption of milk in 2009-10 was 49.4 litres versus 64.3 litres in urban areas. For meat and eggs where per capita rural consumption stood at 5.7 kg and 20.8 eggs in 2009-10 as against per capita urban consumption of 6.7 kg and 32.1 eggs. It said that even if the share of rural households purchasing milk remains at the 2009-10 level, another 17 million more rural households would purchase milk and milk products by 2014-15. The study cautions that protein food inflation is likely to remain high unless the supply of milk, meat and eggs for direct consumption is increased to meet the growing demand.

Lack of effective cold storage infrastructure and adequate storage facilities have contributed significantly to the supply shortfall. "The decision to allow FDI in the retail sector would help develop a more effective cold storage chain, thus reducing wastage and increasing supply of highly perishable protein-foods," said D K Joshi, chief economist at Crisil.


Rising incomes fuel rural spending on proteins - The Times of India


----------



## shuttler

24 OCT, 2012, 04.55PM IST, PTI 
*Kingfisher staff want four months' pay in lumpsum by Friday
*

Kingfisher staff want four months' pay in lumpsum by Friday - The Economic Times
MUMBAI/NEW DELHI: Prolonging the deadlock over payment of salary dues, *Kingfisher Airlines employees today rejected the management's fresh offer and demanded payment of four months' backlog in lumpsum before Friday.*

"The chief executive's ( Sanjay Aggarwal) claim is grossly incorrect. As a matter of fact, as many as 90 per cent of the employees have outrightly rejected the offer. We adhere to our demand for payment of four months' salary by October 26," airline employee Subhash Chandra Mishra, who is spearheading the agitation in Delhi, told PTI.

Rejecting the airline CEO's claim that most of the employees have agreed to resume duty by October 26, he said, "When employees from Delhi, Bangalore and Chennai have rejected the management's offer of staggered payment schedule, how can it claim that most of them have given their consent to join work?"

In response to Aggarwal's mail to all employees offering staggered payment of three months' salary dues, the airline's Delhi-based engineering staff shot off a letter, asking the management to "*pay the salary from March 2012 to June 2012 at one go on or before 26/10/12 1800 hrs."*

The* beleaguered carrier has not been operating flights since September-end* following a strike leading to lockout and then having its flying license or Scheduled Operator's Permit suspended by aviation regulator DGCA.

The staffers are on strike seeking payment of *seven months' salary dues and have planned protests during the forthcoming Formula One motor race in which KingfisherBSE -4.59 % promoter Vijay Mallya is involved.*

Mallya would not like to see any disruption by the agitating employees during the Indian Grand Prix at Greater Noida from October 27, with the employees saying that was the reason they were making these offers.

In his mail sent soon after midnight, Aggarwal said, "We have received several requests asking for status of salary for the duration of partial lock-out period and asking for salary in December to be paid a week earlier than December 31, 2012.

"I am pleased to confirm that as a goodwill gesture the company will pay full October salary to all employees and we commit to paying the same prior to Christmas, 2012," he said.

*****************

24 OCT, 2012, 06.45AM IST, SANGITA MEHTA,ET BUREAU 
*Banks staring at Rs 6000-crore writeoff on loans to debt-ridden Kingfisher Airlines *


MUMBAI: *Banks are staring at a possible Rs 6,000-crore writeoff on loans to Kingfisher AirlinesBSE -4.59 %, the biggest writeoff in Indian corporate history*, as the continuing delay in resumption of services means even vulture funds are unlikely to invest in the airline.

Lenders, which have been expecting promoter Vijay Mallya to bring in equity funds for more than a year now, are beginning to reconcile to the fact that chances of an equity investor coming forward is remote while the airline's troubles are compounding.

Almost all banks have classified as a bad loan and made provisions for some losses, but now they are preparing to write off these debtas unrecoverable losses, three bankers familiar with the thinking at KFA's creditors said on condition of anonymity.

The *absence of collateral to back even a third of the total 7,500-crore loans makes it nearly impossible to recover the debt. It is not clear whether the potential writeoff will mean that the banks concerned will record losses in their September quarter earnings. State Bank of India has set aside 65% of its 1,400-crore loan.*

"It is at a stage where it is doubtful that any reconstruction companies, or even vulture funds, would consider acquiring this portfolio from lenders," said Siby Antony, managing director and chief executive at Edelweiss ARC, a company that buys distressed assets and makes a profit by reviving their operations.

*Banks, including Punjab National Bank and IDBI, have lent about 7,500 crore to KFA over the past few years as working capital, even as the airline floundered. Its inability to raise equity prompted lenders to turn off the loan tap as well.
*
*Guarantees Difficult to Exercise*

*Mounting losses led to it defaulting on payments to airports and even salaries to staff. The airport regulator on Saturday suspended Kingfisher Airlines' licence, citing safety issues.
*
Mallya had put up shares of United Breweries valued at about Rs 180 crore and a Goa Villa valued at less than Rs 100 crore as collateral, said two of the bankers. That leaves his personal guarantee now.



IndoCarib said:


> Yeah right ! chinese nationals were never held hostage anywhere in the world



you missed the point massively as usual

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

*Can Suzlon ride out the storm?
The latest crisis in the form of default to bondholders can be a crippling blow*
Krishna Kant / Mumbai Oct 23, 2012

Last week, *Suzlon Energy defaulted on $221 million worth of foreign currency convertible bonds (FCCBs) &#8212; the biggest ever default by an Indian company &#8212; as bondholders refused to grant four months&#8217; extension sought by the company. The default has raised a question mark over the survival of the beleaguered wind-turbine maker.*

Not so long ago, Chairman Tulsi Tanti was a symbol of what India Inc could do in a globalised world. In a little over 10 years, he transformed Suzlon from a three-man start-up to India&#8217;s wind energy goliath and one of the world&#8217;s leading wind-turbine makers.
But, as things have unfolded, it is clear that growth can often be a double-edged sword. If the pace is too slow, you get left out; but, if you go too fast, maintaining that pace consumes too much energy and even a small hurdle can trip you. This is exactly what happened to Suzlon Energy.
At its top speed, Suzlon was doubling in size every year and, for a while, it became the best bet on India&#8217;s booming power sector. In the five years beginning FY03, Suzlon&#8217;s consolidated revenues jumped 77 times to touch Rs 27,600 crore in FY09, growing at a compound annual growth rate (CAGR) of 138.5 per cent. The gravity-defying growth pushed Suzlon&#8217;s market value to Rs 68,000 crore in the first week of January 2008, making Tanti one of India&#8217;s richest businessmen

The growth provided him with the firepower to push for more. But, trouble came soon enough. Suzlon&#8217;s growth model, experts now say, was never financially sustainable and it was growing on the back of easy credit. The bulk of the company&#8217;s internal accruals (cash profit) was consumed in working capital, leaving very little to fund growth.

In the run-up to the 2008 global financial crisis, the company was spending 40 per cent of its revenues on inventories, loans & advances and customer credit, more than double the rate four years ago. This was unsustainable, given its operating profit margin of 25 per cent, and the company resorted to borrowings to fill the gap. In the midst of all this, it spent over Rs 10,000 crore, largely funded through debt, to make two back-to-back acquisitions in Europe. The combined effect was a spike in Suzlon&#8217;s debt obligation to Rs 15,000 crore at the end of March 2009, from just Rs 450 crore five years ago.

*Suzlon stumbled when the credit markets froze after the collapse of Lehman Brothers in September 2008.* In FY09, net profit fell 75 per cent despite a 25 per cent increase in revenues, as interest payments zoomed and Suzlon took a hit on forex transactions. The following year, *the company&#8217;s global revenues fell by 30 per cent and it reported its first net loss in more than 10 years.*

The company&#8217;s share price began to tumble and within months of the Lehman collapse, its market value was a fraction of the debt on its books. It could no longer raise enough equity to retire debt. Things have not improved much since then. Cash profit has been negative in two of the last three years, even as interest obligations continue to mount. *What&#8217;s worse, analysts say, is that there is a slim chance of any immediate improvement in the operating environment. *&#8220;The best that the company can do right now is to buy time and wait for the business cycle to improve,&#8221; says an analyst at a leading brokerage.

But, there is a silver lining. Bankers are still willing to extend a lifeline to the company. They still believe in the business acumen of Tanti and find value in the global wind energy complex built by him in the last decade. &#8220;Tanti is a genuine businessman determined to turn around his company,&#8221; says a senior executive at State Bank of India (SBI). He compares Tanti with Kingfisher Airlines promoter *Vijay Mallya, who &#8220;never sounds serious about turning around his airline and repaying the debt*&#8221;. SBI is Suzlon Energy&#8217;s lead banker with a total exposure of around Rs 3,500 crore, a quarter of Suzlon&#8217;s total debt. Bankers have begun to examine the option to take the company to corporate debt restructuring (CDR) to recast its loans. It could involve a combination of extending the repayment period, a commitment from promoters to infuse additional funds or conversion of a part of debt into equity.

Another draw for bankers is the group&#8217;s strong order book worth nearly Rs 35,000 crore at the end of the June 2012 quarter and its strong manufacturing footprint spread across India, Europe and North America. At the end of FY12, Suzlon&#8217;s cumulative investment in manufacturing assets amounted to nearly Rs 7,500 crore.

Suzlon seems to know this and, thus, has ruled out emergency measures, such as selling its German subsidiary, REpower, as is being widely speculated. &#8220;REpower is a critical asset for the group. Rumours regarding a possible sale of the company, or plans to re-list it, are totally speculative,&#8221; says a Suzlon spokesperson. According to the company, REpower provides the group the most comprehensive product portfolio, with a turbine for every type of wind site and customer in the world, besides a leadership in offshore wind technology. &#8220;It&#8217;s a strategic asset from the standpoint of our long-term goal to be a top-three player in every wind market,&#8221; adds the company.

*A fire sale of REpower might help Suzlon raise cash and retire a part of its debt, but, it would mean foregoing three-fourths of its consolidated order book and a near exit from the European market, where REpower is a leading equipment supplier. At the end of the June quarter, the Suzlon group&#8217;s total order book was worth $7.1 billion, of which $5 billion was accounted for by REpower, Meanwhile, Suzlon&#8217;s business in India is facing a contraction due to working capital woes. In the June 2012 quarter, volumes in India dropped by 80 per cent to 60 Mw from 304 Mw in the June 2011 quarter.
*
*Dalal Street, however, doesn&#8217;t seem to share the conviction of bankers and seems to have almost given up any hope of a revival of Suzlon&#8217;s fortunes*. *&#8220;Suzlon is financially insolvent and unless something dramatic happens, I don&#8217;t see any turnaround in the company&#8217;s fortunes*,&#8221; says the head of equity at a leading brokerage. The brokerage has dropped coverage of the stock due to a lack of interest from institutional clients.

&#8220;*The company will need a favourable business cycle in wind energy and lots of luck to come out of this situation,*&#8221; says a capital goods analyst at a leading brokerage house in Mumbai. *&#8220;The management bandwidth is completely tied up in repairing the company&#8217;s balance sheet, leaving little time to look for growth opportunities. A poor balance sheet also dents clients&#8217; confidence in Suzlon&#8217;s ability to deliver projects,&#8221; he adds. Besides, competition is rising fast in Suzlon&#8217;s home market in India with nearly a dozen manufacturers vying for a share of the market, including global majors, such as Vestas, Enercon, Gamesha and GE Energy.*

But Tanti doesn&#8217;t seem to have given up hope. Suzlon plans to reduce its fixed costs by 20 per cent, including manpower costs, and cut its working capital intensity to 20 per cent, from the current 27 per cent. It also rubbishes analysts&#8217; claims about macroeconomic headwinds. &#8220;The offshore segment continued to demonstrate a strong growth with 50 per cent year-on-year growth in installations in the first half of 2012, with the market expected to continue a strong growth &#8211; projected at 46 per cent CAGR between 2011 and 2016,&#8221; the group says, and claims to have 22 per cent share of the offshore installations in Europe during the first half of the current calendar year. Offshore installations are growing rapidly, but they accounted for less than six per cent of all installations in 2011, according to global wind energy consultancy BTM Consult.

The jury is out on Suzlon&#8217;s fortunes: *Will it be able to survive the latest round of crisis or will it sink? *Whatever be the final outcome, one thing is certain: The man in the corner office of One Earth &#8212; the company&#8217;s headquarters situated on a 10-acre site in Pune &#8212; will not go down without a fight.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WS-10 Engine

Wow, the Indian economy is in big trouble.

Thanks shuttler for keeping us informed about the true state of the Indian economy.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Azazel

WS-10 Engine said:


> Wow, the Indian economy is in big trouble.
> 
> Thanks shuttler for keeping us informed about the true state of the Indian economy.



Okay,drama queen.Have a nice breakfast go to school.Or mommy might get angry.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shuttler

WS-10 Engine said:


> Wow,* the Indian economy is in big trouble.
> *
> Thanks shuttler for keeping us informed about the true state of the Indian economy.



Not at all! Just some cut and paste works!

Here comes the falling of the rupees again, despite the hot money!

at the time of writing the rupee is trading at 53.75 to the dollar!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DMLA

Top 10 economies

The top 10 countries with the highest GDP - The Washington Post


----------



## silent poison

With a USD 85.97 trillion economy, India will surpass China to become the world's largest economy by 2050, says a report.

"China will overtake the US to become the world's largest economy by 2020, which in turn will be overtaken by India in 2050," according to Wealth Report 2012 by Knight Frank & Citi Private Bank.

As per the report, Indian economy will reach USD 85.97 trillion size in terms of purchasing power parity by 2050, while the Chinese GDP would be USD 80.02 trillion during the same period.

The US -- currently the world's largest economy &#8211; is expected to have a GDP of USD 39.07 trillion by 2050.

Other nations in the top ten list of world's largest economies would be Indonesia (4th), Brazil (5th), Nigeria (6th), Russia (7th), Mexico (8th), Japan (9th) and Egypt (10th).

In terms of growth from 2010-2050, India would be the second fastest with its economy growing at the rate of eight per cent in the period.

With a pace of 8.5 per cent, Nigeria would be the fastest growing economy during the same period, the report said.

In 2010, India was world's fourth largest economy with a value of USD 3.92 trillion compared to China's USD 9.98 trillion and America's USD 14.12 trillion.

The report named Surat and Nagpur among fast-growing cities to watch in 2050.

"We believe the cities to watch in 2050 are the 400 emerging market middleweights - fast growing cities with populations between 200,000 and 10 million.

"This dynamic group includes many cities that are not household names today: Linyi, Kelamayi and Guiyang in China; Surat and Nagpur in India; Concepcion and Belem in Latin America," it said.


----------



## Bobby

IndoCarib said:


> *Over 300 Chinese firms to invest in India*
> 
> Singapore: More than 300 Chinese companies are expected to invest in India over the next three years as India-China bilateral trade grows to USD 100 billion, says an investment and business consultancy.
> 
> It also sees 50-60 Indian firms setting up operations in China in the coming years.
> 
> "As trade grows between the two countries, investment will follow," said Girija Pande, Executive Chairman of Apex Advisors Pte Ltd, a Singapore-based investment and business consultancy.
> 
> He projected 30 per cent increase in India-China trade over the next 2-3 years, from the USD 72 billion expected this year.
> 
> Over 300 Chinese firms to invest in India



As per Chinese in this thread...Indian economy is doomed ......how come Chinese company is investing in doomed economy....any Chinese can explain this

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Azazel

*India among fastest growing Internet market: Study*

NEW DELHI: India is among the top three fastest growing Internet markets in the world, a study by industry body Assocham and ComScore has said. 

*"Among the Bric nations, India has been the fastest growing market adding over 18 million Internet users and growing at an annual rate of 41 per cent," the study said. *

The Internet user base in the country is approximately 125 million, the study added. 

*"China added over 14 million users to reach 336 million Internet users by the end of July 2012. Russia and India show similar trends in online usage patterns along with similarities in e-commerce and payment types," it said. *

India is also among the top three fastest growing markets worldwide in the last 12 months, the study said. 

*"Interestingly, about 75 per cent of online audience between the age group of 15-34 years, India is one of the youngest online demographic globally," Assocham secretary general D S Rawat said. *

He said the trend is expected to continue in coming years given the age distribution in the country. 

Among the age segments, 15-24 years of age group has been the fastest growing age segment online with user growth being contributed by both male and female segments. 

The top five popular categories accessed online are social networking, portals, search, entertainment and news sites, the study said. 

*"Out of the approximate 125 million Internet user base, the female population accounts for almost 40 per cent," it added. *

Online travel has seen growth across all subcategories including car rentals, online travel agents, airlines as well as hotels and travel information sites. 

*"1 out of 5 online users in India visit the Indian Railways site," the study said. 

Retail category penetration has increased to 60 per cent reach and has grown to 37.5 million unique visitors a month, it said. 

"Apparel has been the fastest growing subcategory in retail and reaches 13.4 per cent online users in India," the study added. *

The study said the average transaction size online in India across both travel and retail category is USD 31 between April-June 2012. 

This amount is set to increase with consumer confidence in buying high priced products in the coming months, it said. 

*"Among the payment types, American Express has the highest average bill value per transaction at USD 110 followed by Visa and MasterCard. Direct debit transactions come from IRCTC," the study added.*

India among fastest growing Internet market: Study - The Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

NEW DELHI: *India has emerged as one of the top five investment destinations in the world, primarily on account of large market size and high customer potential, says a survey.

Notwithstanding bullish business prospects, the survey also said that India is perceived as a risky place to make investments.

The consulting firm BDO Global Market Opportunity Index 2012 covered more than 1,000 senior finance officers spread across 14 countries, including India, the US and the UK. The survey examines the views of the company's finance chiefs to expand in specific countries.

In terms of investment destinations, India continued to be at the fourth spot in the list topped by neighbouring China. Other nations in the top five are the US (second), Brazil (third) and Germany (fifth).

India among top-5 global investment destinations: Survey - The Economic Times*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

*The momentum that the globalization of the rare earths market has gained over the past two years is set to be highlighted as investors await the announcement that Japan will begin importing rare earth elements (REEs) from India.*

The announcement is expected to be made when Prime Minister Manmohan Singh visits the Asian nation next month to sign a new agreement under the continuous Bilateral Strategic Dialogue Framework. The move once again underlines the manufacturing giant&#8217;s intention to diversify its rare earth supply base.

India to Begin Exporting Rare Earths to Japan | Rare Earth Investing News

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IndoCarib

MUMBAI: Foreign investors continued to be bullish on Indian equities during October and have infused more than Rs 12,000 crore so far this month.

From October 1-25, Foreign Institutional Investors (FIIs) were gross buyers of shares worth Rs 47,443 crore. They sold equities amounting to Rs 35,437 crore -- translating into net inflow of Rs 12,006 crore (USD 2.3 billion) -- as per data available with capital market regulator Sebi.

FIIs bullish on India, invest $2.3 billion in equities in October so far - Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## luckych

*Hiring trends in India stronger than other markets, says LinkedIn*

Hiring trends in India is relatively strong than other markets around the world as nearly half of employers believe the recruitment volume this year is up from 2011, a survey says. 

*According to the LinkedIn Recruiting Trends survey with over 3,000 professionals/recruiters from the HR/Talent Acquisition department, of which 255 were from India, hiring in India remains healthy, despite global macroeconomic trends. *

"Over 50 per cent say hiring volume is up from 2011; another 22 per cent say hiring are at same rate," the survey said adding that budgets appear to be trending in line with hiring volume growth. 

Meanwhile, though India appears ahead of most other countries, there is still room to improve data-driven decision-making, the LinkedIn survey said as almost 40 per cent say they are average or poor at using data to make hiring decisions. 

About 81 per cent of respondents agree to the fact that employer brand has a significant impact on ability to hire great talent. A whopping 90 per cent of respondents said they are either increasing or maintaining employer brand investment. 

India is ahead of the curve when it comes to regularly measuring employer brand. Around 50 per cent of all India-based corporate recruiting leaders measure their employer brand as against the global average of 33 per cent. 

Meanwhile, the two biggest obstacles to hiring top talent include competition and compensation. Respondents are worried that their competitors will invest in employer branding, improve referral programmes, and invest in new recruiting tools, the survey noted. 

Around 45 per cent cite quality of hire as most critical metric. The survey findings noted that internet job boards and social platforms including online professional networks are rising as quality sources to attract talent. 

Another leading trend in India is that most recruiters believe in the importance of passive (who are currently not actively seeking a new job) and in the pipeline talent (database of qualified, relevant candidates in anticipation of future hiring needs). 

As per the survey, about 65 per cent of recruiters focus on passive talent and about 87 per cent of the recruiters are engaged in pipeline talent, the survey said.

Hiring trends in India stronger than other markets, says LinkedIn - The Economic Times


----------



## kkacer

*When was the first time India claimed to have a GDP of 1.8 trillion US dollars&#65311;
*
2008 if I am not mistaken&#65311;

Four years later&#65292; India is still stucked in the range of 1.6-1.8 trillion dollars&#65292;with hyper inflation&#65292;huge trade and fiscal deficits&#65292;as well as a plunging currency&#12290;In the meantime China's GDP has doubled&#12290;

China will finish 2012 with 8.5 trillion dollars while India will be lucky to see the figure 1.8 trillion dollars

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azazel

kkacer said:


> *When was the first time India claimed to have a GDP of 1.8 trillion US dollars&#65311;
> *
> 2008 if I am not mistaken&#65311;
> 
> Four years later&#65292; India is still stucked in the range of 1.6-1.8 trillion dollars&#65292;with hyper inflation&#65292;huge trade and fiscal deficits&#65292;as well as a plunging currency&#12290;In the meantime China's GDP has doubled&#12290;
> 
> China will finish 2012 with 8.5 trillion dollars while India will be lucky to see the figure 1.8 trillion dollars



Nope you are seriously mistaken.It was only $1.15 trillion then.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Azazel

*Manufacturing PMI nudges up to 52.9 in October supported by a pick up in new orders: HSBC Poll*


BANGALORE: Manufacturing growth inched up in October from September's 10-month low, supported by a pick up in new orders and an easing of price pressures, a survey released on Thursday showed. 

The HSBC manufacturing purchasing managers' index ( PMI), which gauges the business activity of India's factories but not its utilities, nudged up to 52.9 in October from 52.8 in September. 

The index has remained above 50, which divides growth and contraction, for over three and a half years. 

"Economic activity in the manufacturing sector picked up slightly thanks to firm new orders," said Leif Eskesen, an economist at HSBC, which sponsors the survey. "Looking ahead, the recovery in manufacturing growth is likely to be slow." 

The new orders sub-index, an indicator of future output, edged up to 54.9 last month from 54.4 in September while export orders grew for the second straight month albeit at a slightly slower pace. 

Data released last month showed manufacturing rose 2.9 percent in August from a year earlier after contracting 0.4 percent in the previous month. Overall output at factories, mines and utilities rose an annual 2.7 percent. 

Price pressures ease 

Input and output price indexes fell to their lowest levels in more than two years. But Eskesen said this did not necessarily indicate India's inflation, which rose to a 10-month high of 7.8 percent in September, would cool anytime soon. 

Instead, Eskesen said inflation would remain elevated for a while yet, reflecting a Reuters poll which suggested prices will peak in the last three months of 2012 before slowing. 

The central bankBSE 0.93 % has maintained that high price pressures keep it from cutting interest rates in the face of slowing economic growth. 

The Reserve Bank of India has held interest rates steady since April even as many other central banks cut rates. 

It left rates on hold again on Tuesday but cut the cash reserve ratio for banks, which is expected to inject 175 billion rupees ($3.25 billion) into the banking system. 

Unusually, Governor Duvvuri Subbarao gave fairly explicit policy guidance, saying the central bank might ease policy in January to March, the final quarter of the fiscal year, when it expects inflation to ease. 

The central bank is under pressure from the government and industry to cut rates to try to help revive economic growth, which has slipped to its weakest pace in almost three years. 

Manufacturing PMI nudges up to 52.9 in October supported by a pick up in new orders: HSBC Poll - The Economic Times


----------



## luckych

*India topples Thailand as world's largest rice exporter: USDA*

*India has the emerged as the world's largest rice exporter in 2012 beating its Asian counterpart Thailand with shipment of 9.75 million tonnes, according to USDA's latest report. *

Thailand was the top rice exporter with exports of 10.65 million tonnes in 2011. However, its volume slipped to 6.5 million tonnes in 2012. 

*"On the export side, India's exports were raised 1.75 million tonnes to a record 9.75 million tonnes based on a record pace of shipments to date and larger supplies. This makes India the largest rice exporter in 2012, a first for India," the USDA report said.* 

India is followed by Vietnam, which shipped 7 million tonnes of rice, Thailand (6.5 million tonnes), Pakistan (3.75 million tonnes) and the US (3.5 million tonnes), it added. 

India moved to the top slot from the third place in 2011 buoyed by record production of 104.32 million tonnes on the back of good monsoon rains. 

The US agency said with India's shipments rising this year it had to revise its global trade estimates upwards by 1.85 million tonnes. 

"Global trade for 2012 was raised 1.85 million tonnes to a record 37.7 million tonnes, with India accounting for the bulk of the upward revision in exports," it said. 

*The global rice production in 2012 is estimated at 464.87 million tonnes in 2012. India is the world's largest grower. *

India topples Thailand as world's largest rice exporter: USDA - The Economic Times


----------



## luckych

*Luxury phone maker Vertu in talks with Indian IT cos to spice up luxury products, plans to open stores in Mumbai, Bangalore*







*Luxury phone maker Vertu is looking to source software from India and plans to strengthen its distribution network in the country to tap its growing affluent class, its president Perry Oosting told ET.*

*"We are in contact with some software companies, mostly in the Bangalore," said Oosting, who is Delhi for the launch of the company's first mono-brand boutique*.

Vertu, now 90% owned by private equity group EQT, makes some of the most expensive mobile phones in the world, with some having sapphire keys and exclusive ring tones played by the London SymphonyBSE -2.55 % Orchestra.

The phone maker develops exclusive applications and features for its high-profile clients, such as a car parking application developed in partnership with Italian carmaker Ferrari.

"We want to add features that are relevant to luxury consumers. The application will enable a Ferrari owner to find right parking spot for his expensive car," Oosting said, adding that the brand is looking to enhance such offerings and expects some of the work to be done out of India.

Vertu, launched in 2002 by Nokia (now holding 10% stake), has so far sold 350,000 handsets worldwide. The company's India sales-started in 2005 in partnership with Matrix Distributors-is a fraction of the global figure.

Oosting said the brand is looking to beef up distribution in India by opening exclusive stores. *"We currently have 19 points of sale in India, but now we plan to open mono-brand stores in Mumbai, Hyderabad and Bangalore after Delhi."*

As part of its sales push, the phone maker has also set up a service centre in Mumbai. India in terms of luxury retail is relatively small, but is definitely growing. There are a few challenges like availability of supporting infrastructure and environment, he says.

Vertu expects sales to touch e300 million this year on the back of strong demand from Asia. "As we focus on the Asian region, we are also investing and expanding in Europe," Oosting said, adding that the company recorded sales of e260 million last year. On speculation about Vertu shifting to a new operating system, Oosting said, "There is nothing wrong with Symbian OS, but having said that, we will make the change. We do not want to be a pre-historic brand."


----------



## manofwar

shuttler said:


> Not at all! *Just some cut and paste works!*
> 
> Here comes the falling of the rupees again, despite the hot money!
> 
> at the time of writing the rupee is trading at 53.75 to the dollar!



Can you blame me for laughing my head of at this.........


----------



## illusion8

*Core sector growth up at 5.1% in September*

NEW DELHI: The infrastructure sector showed some signs of a rebound with coal, refinery products and cement posting robust gains in September after nearly seven months of sluggish growth. Data released by the commerce and industry ministry on Wednesday showed the eight core industries spanning coal, cement, crude oil, natural gas, petroleum products, fertilizers, steel and electricity rose an annual 5.1% in September, faster than the upwardly revised 2.3% in August and 2.5% in September, 2011.


*India Inc scores as 58% cos beat Q2 net estimates*
NEW DELHi: India Inc may not be fully out of the woods, but, a large number of companies are beating analysts' estimates this earnings season. The earnings surprise breadth, or the number of companies reporting higher profits than estimates, stands at 58% so far in the second quarter of the current financial year.
In all, 33 of 57 companies have beaten analyst estimates for profit growth during the quarter, according to data compiled by investment banking major Morgan Stanley. Profit margins have expanded by 17 basis points (0.17%) for the broader market so far. The broader market (comprising 658 companies) has seen revenues and earnings grow by 14% and 16% year-on-year respectively.
The reading looks much better for blue-chip companies. Earnings have trailed analysts' forecasts at only three of the 18 sensex companies that have posted results for the second quarter so far, according to Bloomberg estimates. This is in sharp contrast to the previous quarter when 40% of sensex firms trailed analysts' forecasts on profits. The net profit of sensex companies, which have come out with their earnings so far, increased 12% year-on-year (y-o-y), ahead of expectations.
In all, 50 large companies (market capitalization of $2 billion and above) have reported a strong growth in net profits, revenues and EBITDA (earnings before interest, taxes, depreciation and amortization) than the broader market and other categories.

India Inc scores as 58% cos beat Q2 net estimates - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## idune

*Kejriwal Targets Ambani in Gas Pricing Scam; Cites &#8377;43,000 in Benefits for RIL*


In his unstoppable campaign against corruption, Kejriwal alleged at a press conference that India's richest tycoon worked hand-in-glove with the BJP-led NDA and Congress-led UPA in signing a contract on gas exploration in the Krishna Godavari (KG) basin.

Backed by lawyer, colleague Prashant Bhushan, Kejriwal said the two political parties were responsible for getting RIL to sign the contract in 2000, and had acted in the interests of the company at the cost of causing a massive dent in the exchequer pocket.

The alleged deal, the activist said, would benefit RIL by &#8377;43,000 crores, but would lead to the shutdown of many gas-based power plants and inflation, Hindustan Times (HT) reported.

It was also said that RIL was hoarding gas, reducing its production in a bid to pressurise the government to hike gas prices to $14.25 per unit from the present rate at $4.25. The refusal to accept RIL's proposal to increase rates led to the ousting of Jaipal Reddy from his post as Union minister for Petroleum and Natural Gas last week. Veerappa Moily was brought in to take his place.

"RIL has the contract to extract oil from KG (Krishna-Godavari) basin. Under an agreement of 2009 with the government, they are supposed to sell gas at $4.2 per mmBTU up to 31st March 2014. Midway now, RIL is demanding that the price be increased to $14.2 per mmBTU. Jaipal Reddy resisted that and he was thrown out," Kejriwal said, according to Business Standard.

The output of gas had also steadily fallen, which Kejriwal said was a pressure tactic by RIL. Out of 31 oil producing wells in the KG basin, only 13 are in function, HT reported.

Hours after Kejriwal made his third exposé on crony capitalism, RIL lashed out saying, "The statements made by IAC... are devoid of any truth or substance whatsoever and are denied."

The alleged findings on RIL by the IAC members gave them reason to say that even Prime Minister Manmohan Singh is leaning more towards corporate profits and is powerless in the hands of India's biggest conglomerate.

"It appears that Mukesh Ambani and not the PM runs the country," NDTV quoted Kejriwal as saying. "The PM's heart beats for Reliance and not the people of India." 

Kejriwal Targets Ambani in Gas Pricing Scam; Cites ?43,000 in Benefits for RIL - International Business Times

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azazel

idune said:


> *Kejriwal Targets Ambani in Gas Pricing Scam; Cites &#8377;43,000 in Benefits for RIL*
> 
> 
> In his unstoppable campaign against corruption, Kejriwal alleged at a press conference that India's richest tycoon worked hand-in-glove with the BJP-led NDA and Congress-led UPA in signing a contract on gas exploration in the Krishna Godavari (KG) basin.
> 
> Backed by lawyer, colleague Prashant Bhushan, Kejriwal said the two political parties were responsible for getting RIL to sign the contract in 2000, and had acted in the interests of the company at the cost of causing a massive dent in the exchequer pocket.
> 
> The alleged deal, the activist said, would benefit RIL by &#8377;43,000 crores, but would lead to the shutdown of many gas-based power plants and inflation, Hindustan Times (HT) reported.
> 
> It was also said that RIL was hoarding gas, reducing its production in a bid to pressurise the government to hike gas prices to $14.25 per unit from the present rate at $4.25. The refusal to accept RIL's proposal to increase rates led to the ousting of Jaipal Reddy from his post as Union minister for Petroleum and Natural Gas last week. Veerappa Moily was brought in to take his place.
> 
> "RIL has the contract to extract oil from KG (Krishna-Godavari) basin. Under an agreement of 2009 with the government, they are supposed to sell gas at $4.2 per mmBTU up to 31st March 2014. Midway now, RIL is demanding that the price be increased to $14.2 per mmBTU. Jaipal Reddy resisted that and he was thrown out," Kejriwal said, according to Business Standard.
> 
> The output of gas had also steadily fallen, which Kejriwal said was a pressure tactic by RIL. Out of 31 oil producing wells in the KG basin, only 13 are in function, HT reported.
> 
> Hours after Kejriwal made his third exposé on crony capitalism, RIL lashed out saying, "The statements made by IAC... are devoid of any truth or substance whatsoever and are denied."
> 
> The alleged findings on RIL by the IAC members gave them reason to say that even Prime Minister Manmohan Singh is leaning more towards corporate profits and is powerless in the hands of India's biggest conglomerate.
> 
> "It appears that Mukesh Ambani and not the PM runs the country," NDTV quoted Kejriwal as saying. "The PM's heart beats for Reliance and not the people of India."
> 
> Kejriwal Targets Ambani in Gas Pricing Scam; Cites ?43,000 in Benefits for RIL - International Business Times



hey,if you wanna post scams make a new sticky thread for it.Because this thread ain't gonna enough for it.


----------



## idune

If indian congress govt allows hike of gas prices to $14.25 per unit from the present rate at $4.25, what would the impact on consumers and industry? 

How much of indian industry depends on gas?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azazel

idune said:


> If indian congress govt allows hike of gas prices to $14.25 per unit from the present rate at $4.25, what would the impact on consumers and industry?
> 
> How much of indian industry depends on gas?




Ask someone who knows Energy Conversion.The amount is given in a unit of Energy. mmBTU(Million Metric British Thermal Units)
And Indian Industry is not very depended on gas.They only contribute 9.2% in energy production.


----------



## jandk

anyone else sick of hering about Kejriwal 24/7??


----------



## IndoCarib

*Indian investment in Zambia exceeds $3 billion *

GOVERNMNT says India&#8217;s foreign direct investment to Zambia has exceeded US$3 billion in various economic sectors of the country. Justice Minister Wynter Kabimba said Zambia&#8217;s export to India has continued to grow due to the country&#8217;s favourable economic conditions. *India&#8217;s investment to Zambia covers mining, agriculture, information technology and infrastructure among others. *He said Zambia&#8217;s export to India increased from US$51.4 million in 2009 compared to US$102.67 million in 2010 while India&#8217;s exports to Zambia stood at US$131.6 million in 2009 and US$88.34 in 2010. &#8220;AS Government we take note of the contribution that India has made to the economy as FDI. *India today stands as one of the emerging economic giants in the world, it is therefore true that Zambia has a lot to learn from the country in catalysing its own economic growth using India&#8217;s experience,&#8221; he said.*

http://www.daily-mail.co.zm/index.php?option=com_k2&view=item&id=72:india%E2%80%99s-investment-exceeds-$3-billion&Itemid=188


----------



## kurup

Andhra Pradesh govt okays construction of 6000 MW nuclear power plant


Even as the protests against the controversial Kudankulam nuclear power plant in Tamil Nadu have been on the rise, the Andhra Pradesh government has quietly set in motion the process for construction of 6,000 MW nuclear power plant at Kovvada block in Srikakulam district.

The state energy department on Thursday night issued an order (GO Ms No. 42 dated November 1, 2012) and a subsequent gazette notification declaring five villages covering 1,916.27 acre of land as "protected zone" for setting of 6 light weight nuclear reactors, each of 1,000 MW capacity by the Nuclear Power Corporation of India Limited (NPCIL). The total land being acquired for the nuclear power project is 2,436 acres, including the area assigned for township for the staff and the Central Industrial Security Forces to take care of the security needs of the project.

According to the notification, the five villages which would fall under the nuclear protected zone are: Ramachandrapura, Gudem, Kotapalem, Tekkali and Jeeru Kovvada. In all, 1,983 households with a population of 7,960 would be displaced from the project area and rehabilitated at a distant location, so as to protect them from adverse effect of the nuclear power project.

The notification said since the project is being set up by the NPCIL with the support of the Central government, the rehabilitation and resettlement benefits would be extended to the displaced people as per the provisions of the National R&R policy, 2007.

In fact, the government had issued land acquisition notices in December 2011 itself in order to facilitate the NPCIL to build its office complex, besides staff quarters. The government had constituted a team of 11 officials headed by a deputy collector rank officer, besides appointing another 28 lower rung staff on contract basis for acquisition of land from farmers in and around Ranasthalam area. The entire cost of land acquisition and salaries to the land acquisition staff would be borne by NPCIL.

While the NPCIL would build the nuclear reactors, state-run AP Power Generation Corporation would act as the nodal agency for the execution of the power plant, including overseeing the land acquisition and the project works.

Kovvada was among the first set of four sites identified by the Central government last year for setting up nuclear power plants as part of the civil nuclear agreement with United States. The ambitious Rs.1 lakh crore power project at Kovvada would be developed with the US technical know-how.

The local people, backed by environmental groups, however, have been opposing the Kovvada nuclear power plant. They asserted that they would not allow commencement of any work of the project and take up large scale protests as was done in Kudankulam.

Andhra Pradesh govt okays construction of nuclear power plant : South, News - India Today


----------



## kkacer

*High fiscal deficit deterrent for investment*

Nov 1, 2012

NEW DELHI: Holding that "high" fiscal deficit is a deterrent for domestic and foreign investments, Prime Minister Manmohan Singh said. 

"As a result, our growth has decelerated, our exports have fallen and our fiscal deficits are expanding. Of particular concern is the fiscal deficit, which is too high and acts as a deterrent for domestic and foreign investment," he said.

BERNAMA - India's High Fiscal Deficit A Deterrent For Investment

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

idune said:


> If indian congress govt allows hike of gas prices to $14.25 per unit from the present rate at $4.25, what would the impact on consumers and industry?
> 
> How much of indian industry depends on gas?



over 70% of indian oil relies on import. 

there is a sensitivity analysis, every $10 increase in oil will widen indian current account deficit by 0.4 % point.


----------



## Agent_47

*Volkswagen to reposition Skoda, other brands in India*

NEW DELHI, NOV 4: 
German automotive giant Volkswagen is undertaking a repositioning for its group brands in India to align with its global practice, which may see Skoda moving down in the pecking order.

The group has three brands  *Audi, Volkswagen and Skoda*  in the Indian market. Audi is in the luxury segment. Skoda, however, has taken a more premium positioning compared to the Volkswagen brand, contrary to the groups global practice.

Its a question of how different brands are placed against themselves in the market. Skoda has a quite high position (in India). In the group, Skoda is little bit positioned under Volkswagen. So, we are on the way to make a correction, Volkswagen Group Board Member and Executive Vice President Ulrich Hackenberg said.

Currently, the Volkswagen sells seven brands in India  hatchback Polo, sedans Vento, Jetta, Passat and Phaeton along with SUV Touareg and the iconic Beetle.

Skoda, on the other hand, has five models  hatchback Fabia, sedans Rapid, Laura and Superb along with compact SUV Yeti.

At present, on a comparative basis hatchback Skoda Fabia is priced between Rs 4.60 lakh and Rs 8.10 lakh, while Volkswagen Polo is tagged at Rs 4.8 lakh to Rs 6.94 lakh.

Similarly, mid-sized sedan Skoda Rapid is tagged between Rs 6.90 lakh and Rs 9.50 lakh compared to Volkswagen Vento which costs between Rs 7.29 lakh and Rs 9.89 lakh.

In the premium sedan segment, Skoda Laura comes for Rs 12.9 lakh to Rs 18.97 lakh, while Volkswagen Jetta is priced at Rs 13.6 lakh and Rs 18.9 lakh.

In the luxury segment, Skoda Superb is available for Rs 18 lakh to Rs 24 lakh (ex-showroom Delhi), while that of Volkswagen Passat is available from Rs 22 lakh to Rs 27.26 lakh.

The VW group has said that till 2015, India will not be a priority market for introduction of new models, such as small car Up! and major investments as the business case is not positive.

We are looking at the business case, which is not positive. In connection to the investment we need to do, we are not in the situation to do that, Hackenberg had said.

Volkswagen Group Chief Representative (India) John Chacko had said the firm will hold itself from taking any major decision or introducing new models in India.

During the interim period, the company will continue to launch more derivatives of models from the existing platforms, Chacko had added.

Business Line : Companies News : Volkswagen to reposition Skoda, other brands in India


----------



## Agent_47



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## laman12345

Agent_47 said:


>



rofl 

India GDP growth is even slower than Indonesia

Indonesia 6.2% in Q3

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Agent_47

laman12345 said:


> rofl
> 
> India GDP growth is even slower than Indonesia
> 
> Indonesia 6.2% in Q3



 

*China's GDP growth is even slower than Iraq !*



Iraq


----------



## INDIC

laman12345 said:


> rofl
> 
> India GDP growth is even slower than Indonesia
> 
> Indonesia 6.2% in Q3



You are laughing at Reuters.


----------



## laman12345

kkacer said:


> *When was the first time India claimed to have a GDP of 1.8 trillion US dollars&#65311;
> *
> 2008 if I am not mistaken&#65311;
> 
> Four years later&#65292; India is still stucked in the range of 1.6-1.8 trillion dollars&#65292;with hyper inflation&#65292;huge trade and fiscal deficits&#65292;as well as a plunging currency&#12290;In the meantime China's GDP has doubled&#12290;
> 
> China will finish 2012 with 8.5 trillion dollars while India will be lucky to see the figure 1.8 trillion dollars



omg...so poor india

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AADHAAR

laman12345 said:


> omg...so poor india



Is your rate still 25 cents.. or do you people also get some small annual hike?


----------



## IndoCarib

*India to be among top 10 pharma markets globally by 2020*

*India's **pharmaceutical industry is on good growth trajectory and is likely to be among the top 10 global markets in value terms by 2020, according to a CII-PwC report released here today. Experts believe that the industry has the potential to grow at an accelerated 15-20 per cent CAGR for the next 10 years to reach between USD 49 billion to USD 74 billion in 2020.*

"The industry has seen many regulatory interventions over the last one year which will require careful consideration by pharma companies as they plan their future strategies," said Sujay Shetty, Executive Director, India Pharmaceutical and Life Sciences Industry Leader, PwC.

India to be among top 10 pharma markets globally by 2020 - PTI

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Splurgenxs

*Foreign regulators admire India's supervision: SEBI*



Promising a hawk-eyed vigil on those trying to make unlawful gains through manipulations, market watchdog Securities and Exchange Board of India (SEBI) has said it has developed a surveillance system that even foreign regulators are looking to emulate.
"From the system that was there earlier and the system and processes we have got right now, there is a world of a difference... In fact, my impression is that many of the countries do not have such kind of systems in place," SEBI chairman UK Sinha said. 


"Some regulators outside India are looking at our systems. When I attend IOSCO meetings and exchange data, we find that our system is quite advanced." 

The International Organisation of Securities Commissions (IOSCO) is a global body of securities and futures market regulators.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAR-rior

kkacer said:


> *When was the first time India claimed to have a GDP of 1.8 trillion US dollars&#65311;
> *
> *2008 if I am not mistaken&#65311;*
> 
> Four years later&#65292; India is still stucked in the range of 1.6-1.8 trillion dollars&#65292;with hyper inflation&#65292;huge trade and fiscal deficits&#65292;as well as a plunging currency&#12290;In the meantime China's GDP has doubled&#12290;
> 
> China will finish 2012 with 8.5 trillion dollars while India will be lucky to see the figure 1.8 trillion dollars



Yes. U r definitely Mistaken. show whr u saw Indian GDP at 1.8tn in 2008. Infact India became a 1 tn economy in 2005-2006.

dont construct data just to bash someone. its lame.


----------



## DARIUS

AADHAAR said:


> Is your rate still 25 cents.. or do you people also get some small annual hike?


No now they are getting occasional stimulation's as and where they please!!


----------



## shuttler

Agent_47 said:


> *China's GDP growth is even slower than Iraq !*
> 
> 
> 
> Iraq



you dont have much power to reason! its the absolute size of the economy that matters most. you people always dance on the sound of a dime dropping on ground!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

*India rupee hits 1-1/2 month lows; vulnerable to more losses*

Mon Nov 5, 2012 5:52pm IST
* Rupee falls to 54.60/61/dlr vs 53.8050/8150 on Fri

India rupee hits 1-1/2 month lows; vulnerable to more losses | Reuters

By Swati Bhat

MUMBAI, Nov 5 (Reuters) - The Indian rupee dropped on Monday to its weakest level against the dollar in more than a month and half, tracking a bout of global risk aversion ahead of U.S. elections and a key Greek parliamentary vote on austerity.

The 1.47 percent fall in the rupee almost matched the 1.5 percent fall on Oct. 8, as the local currency tracked the drop in the euro to a near two month low on the renewed uncertainty about the euro zone's debt crisis as Greek lawmakers are due to vote on reforms on Wednesday.

Choppy domestic shares also added to the downward pressure on the rupee. Shares ended up 0.04 percent, with defensive stocks gaining on caution ahead of the U.S. election on Tuesday.

"Euro's losses and some corporate dollar demand hurt the rupee today with some stops also getting triggered," said Hari Chandramgathan, a senior foreign exchange dealer with Federal Bank.

"The outlook for USD still bullish ahead of US elections and we could see USD touching levels of 55.60 or 55.85 in the medium term," he added.

The partially convertible rupee closed at 54.60/61 p er dollar after falling to 54.65 during the session, its weakest since Sept. 14. The rupee closed at 53.8050/8150 on Friday.

In the *offshore non-deliverable forwards market, the one-month contract was at 54.96 w hile the three-month was at 55.53.
*
Traders say stop-losses were triggered after the USD/INR pair breached the 54.20 mark, leading to heavy buying.

Corporate dollar purchases also hit the local unit: a large iron ore refiner had bought around $200 million from the market in the first half of the session, traders said.

In the currency futures market, the most-traded near-term dollar/rupee contracts on the National Stock Exchange, the MCX-SX and the United Stock Exchange all closed at around 54.93 wi t h a total traded volume of around $6.6 bi l lion. (Editing by Rafael Nam)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gessler

shuttler said:


> you dont have much power to reason! its the absolute size of the economy that matters most. you people always dance on the sound of a dime dropping on ground!



People who're dancing for dimes are you. An Indian member gives 1 post about Indian economy and
100 Chinese jump into the Indian Economy Thread and give 100 useless posts. Instead of dancing in
Indian Economy Thread, why don't you go to the Chinese defence section and dance there.

Why this obssesion about India? I don't see Indians ossesed with Pakistani or Chinese defence issuesm
but every chinaman is obssesed with the Indian Defence Section.

US still has the largest economy of the world.


----------



## shuttler

gessler said:


> People who're dancing for dimes are you. An Indian member gives 1 post about Indian economy and
> 100 Chinese jump into the Indian Economy Thread and give 100 useless posts. Instead of dancing in
> Indian Economy Thread, why don't you go to the Chinese defence section and dance there.
> 
> Why this obssesion about India? I don't see Indians ossesed with Pakistani or Chinese defence issuesm
> but every chinaman is obssesed with the Indian Defence Section.
> 
> US still has the largest economy of the world.



we care much about indians to be honest! the postings are purely factual cut and paste from reasonal media

obssession on a negative sense! most as admonitions for failures that we should guard against!

your last sentence is a waste. the most retarded knows this


----------



## IndoCarib

shuttler said:


> you dont have much power to reason! its the absolute size of the economy that matters most. you people always dance on the sound of a dime dropping on ground!



*Is it ??*

This is laman12345's post:

"India GDP growth is even slower than Indonesia

Indonesia 6.2% in Q3"

You didnt realise it here ?? You even thanked this post

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Splurgenxs

> Is it ??
> 
> This is laman12345's post:
> 
> "India GDP growth is even slower than Indonesia
> 
> Indonesia 6.2% in Q3"
> 
> You didnt realise it here ?? You even thanked this post



Ghad!! these sinos are so stupid.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kkacer

shuttler said:


> *India rupee hits 1-1/2 month lows; vulnerable to more losses*
> 
> Mon Nov 5, 2012



wow...big drop

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

IndoCarib said:


> *Is it ??*
> 
> This is laman12345's post:
> 
> "India GDP growth is even slower than Indonesia
> 
> Indonesia 6.2% in Q3"
> 
> You didnt realise it here ?? You even thanked this post



compare the % of a stable indonesian gdp against using a iraqi gdp growth % to compare with the growth rate of China is already a joke made by your comrade! you ignoramus indian cheerleaders never know iraq is still recovering from a war trauma and rebuilding their country from ground zero

can you figure out the difference?

get me something with a lot better quality next time! you never seem to have any improvement over time

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

So the Indians still refuse to acknowledge the fact that their economy is in a great mess&#65311;

Even the most retarded would know that the Indian economy is gonna linger on under a heavy layer of sh1t&#65292;the removal of which will happen only when the external conditions improve&#12290;

Put it another way&#65292;the Indian economy might revive a little when China's growth is back on the 9% plus track&#12290;

Average annual Indian growth has been 20-30% less than China's for over 30 years&#12290;

A China growing at 9% means an India growing 7%&#12290;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Icecreamcart

*Global Brain Drain *







No China figures I'm afraid, but I'm sure it's comparable to India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

shuttler said:


> compare the % of a stable indonesian gdp against using a iraqi gdp growth % to compare with the growth rate of China is already a joke made by your comrade! you ignoramus indian cheerleaders never know iraq is still recovering from a war trauma and rebuilding their country from ground zero
> 
> can you figure out the difference?
> 
> *get me something with a lot better quality next time!* you never seem to have any improvement over time



You talking about quality !!! ???? Man, its like Taliban talking about peace !!! You get caught in your own web of deceit every time. You shamelessly admitted that a war torn country grows faster than your's and stable democratic country grows faster than mine.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Airtel launches 4G services in Pune


----------



## shuttler

*India will defer spending to rein in fiscal deficit
*

reuters

(Reuters) - *India is reviewing budgeted expenditure at each ministry and plans to defer some spending to the next financial year beginning in April to keep the fiscal deficit at 5.3 percent of GDP, a top finance ministry official told Reuters on Monday.*

India's economic growth is expected to slow to *about 5.5 percent this fiscal year*, the slowest pace in a decade, while rating agencies S&P and Fitch say higher spending and rising subsidies could push the fiscal deficit to 6 percent of GDP.

"Those expenditure that can be moved to the next year would be moved, instead of being done this year," Arvind Mayaram, economic affairs secretary at the ministry of finance said in an interview.

He said the government was determined to *keep the deficit to 5.3 percent of GDP* this fiscal year, and would take all necessary steps for this purpose. However, he ruled out drastic, across-the-board spending cuts.

*Analysts have expressed doubt about whether the government would be able to keep the deficit even to that level.
*
*"Prospects for a material improvement in the fiscal position in the near term are remote, leaving intact the risk of a sovereign downgrade*," Anjalika Bardalai, an analyst with political risk consultants Eurasia Group, said in a recent research note.

In March, the government budgeted 14.9 trillion rupees spending in 2012/13 fiscal year. It estimated revenue of 9.4 trillion rupees and targeted a fiscal deficit of 5.1 percent of GDP.

But delays to planned economic policies and the global slowdown have impacted growth and tax collection, forcing the finance ministry to revise the deficit target upwards and look at ways to save money and increase revenues.

"We are reviewing expenditure at this point of time. By early December we will be able to get a picture of what type of savings we will get from that," Mayaram said.

He said finance ministry expected a moderation in the burden of oil subsidies because of a recent hike in diesel prices and the appreciation of the Indian currency.

"We believe the rupee might strengthen a little further and go down to 52, 52.5, in which case there would be a substantial shaving off of the subsidy bill on that account," Mayaram said.

The rupee was trading at around 54.6 to the U.S. dollar on Tuesday.

The finance ministry official said the government was working on a number of new economic reforms. He mentioned overseas borrowings and the corporate bond market as areas being looked at.

"Please expect announcements every 15 days," he said.

(Reporting by Gabriel Stargardter; Writing by Manoj Kumar; Editing by Frank Jack Daniel & Kim Coghill)

******************************************



IndoCarib said:


> We know when a chinese loses an argument. *I know it can be frustrating to get cornered like a rat. Hope the mods can teach you some civility. *



*that applies exclusively to you!*


----------



## IndoCarib

*India stands upgraded*

*As policy makers pin their hopes on a gradual recovery of the Indian economy in the second half of the current fiscal and the private sector feels enthused over a spate of FDI reforms and fiscal consolidation measures, the World Economic Forum (WEF) will bring both together for the three-day event whose public sessions begin on Wednesday in Gurgaon, Haryana*. Also on hand will be members of civil society, to deliberate on governance issues.

This is the first time that WEF will organise its India event on its own. For more than 25 years, the Forum had organised the India Economic Summit in partnership with the Confederation of Indian Industry. WEF calls this change a natural evolution. It has already committed itself to opening an office in India next year. *This will be the fourth such office of WEF outside its headquarters in Geneva. It already has offices in New York, Beijing and Tokyo.*

India stands upgraded


----------



## IndoCarib

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*
India could revert to 8.5-9 per cent growth in two years: Kaushik Basu*

NEW DELHI: *India's growth rate is likely to revert to the pre-global crisis level of 8.5-9 per cent after two years, World Bank Chief Economist Kaushik Basu said today.

"...yes its a difficult period, but two years later India should be back again what it was attempting to be, which is 8.5-9.0 per cent growth. I really feel that this is possible," he told PTI here.*

Basu, former Chief Economic Advisor in the Finance Ministry, is here in connection with a conference on youth employment being organised by the World Bank

India could revert to 8.5-9 per cent growth in two years: Kaushik Basu - The Economic Times


----------



## IndoCarib

*Merck plans to make India unit its 8th global competence centre*

German drugs and chemicals group Merck KGaA plans to make its Indian chemicals units in Navi Mumbai a global competence centre to cater to markets in select product segments, apart from being a customer training and application development location. *Merck has currently seven such competence centres located in Germany, Japan, Taiwan, Korea, Brazil, China and the US. The Indian unit will be its eighth and will be part of the global network of Merck&#8217;s production and application training centres. *

Merck plans to make India unit its 8th global competence centre - Livemint


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

IndoCarib said:


> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *
> India could revert to 8.5-9 per cent growth in two years: Kaushik Basu*
> 
> NEW DELHI: *India's growth rate is likely to revert to the pre-global crisis level of 8.5-9 per cent after two years, World Bank Chief Economist Kaushik Basu said today.
> 
> "...yes its a difficult period, but two years later India should be back again what it was attempting to be, which is 8.5-9.0 per cent growth. I really feel that this is possible," he told PTI here.*
> 
> Basu, former Chief Economic Advisor in the Finance Ministry, is here in connection with a conference on youth employment being organised by the World Bank
> 
> India could revert to 8.5-9 per cent growth in two years: Kaushik Basu - The Economic Times



Kaushik Basu? 

Where have I heard that name before?

Oh yes:

India to overtake China as fastest growing economy - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Kaushik Basu?
> 
> Where have I heard that name before?
> 
> Oh yes:
> 
> India to overtake China as fastest growing economy - YouTube



He said "India&#8217;s growth rate is poised to overtake China&#8217;s *within two to three years*, despite a near-term slowdown" 

So wait till 2015 to beat your drums. Your sarcasm is premature


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

IndoCarib said:


> He said "India&#8217;s growth rate is poised to overtake China&#8217;s *within two to three years*, despite a near-term slowdown"
> 
> So wait till 2015 to beat your drums. Your sarcasm is premature



Actually he said it in 2010. 

India to be fastest growing economy? - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Actually he said it in 2010.
> 
> India to be fastest growing economy? - YouTube



You mean he said in 2010 that India's growth rate will overtake china's in 5 years ? So again wait until 2015 ! Have patience please. I didn't know you guys are NDTV fans.


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

IndoCarib said:


> You mean he said in 2010 that India's growth rate will overtake china's in 5 years ? So again wait until 2015 ! Have patience please. I didn't know you guys are NDTV fans.



LOL, anything could happen in 5 years.

Don't you think it's a bit stupid to boast about it before it even happened? Look at what is actually happening now instead of trying to predict the future in your own benefit, without rhyme or reason.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

Chinese-Dragon said:


> LOL, anything could happen in 5 years.
> 
> Don't you think it's a bit stupid to boast about it before it even happened? Look at what is actually happening now instead of trying to predict the future in your own benefit, without rhyme or reason.



It is the job of those at the helm of economic affairs to predict economy. Some of them fall flat . Lot of predictions are being made about China overtaking US economy by 2016. All we lesser mortals can do is wait and watch


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

IndoCarib said:


> It is the job of those at the helm of economic affairs to predict economy. Some of them fall flat . Lot of predictions are being made about China overtaking US economy by 2016. All we lesser mortals can do is wait and watch



That was NEVER predicted by any Chinese. 

Those 2016 predictions you are talking about came from the *IMF*.

And like all other predictions of the future, they are worthless until they actually happen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kkacer

*India = Future Delay Big Mouth Superpower*


----------



## AADHAAR

kkacer said:


> *India = Future Delay Big Mouth Superpower*



you're the one who is looking "big mouthed" with the font size you used.

anyway, further proof you continue to be scared of India. 

Eh.. or is it just for those 25 cents.


----------



## IndoCarib

*Tata Steel Opens 2nd Aerospace Service Center in China*

India-based Tata Steel Ltd (500470.BY) Wednesday said it has opened a second aerospace service center in the Chinese city of Xi'an to serve the growing demand for aerospace materials in the region.

Tata Steel already has an aerospace steel service center in Suzhou, which it opened in 2009. It plans to use the new center to serve a growing aerospace manufacturing base in the region, which already accounts for 40% of the total aerospace manufacturing capacity in China.

"Over 30% of our existing dispatches from Suzhou come to the Xi'an aerospace industry. Getting ourselves established here allows us to grow hand-in-hand with our customers and partners in China," said Zebin Jiang, general manager of both Tata Steel aerospace service centers in China.

The demand for aerospace material is primarily driven by supply chains for the Chinese state-owned aerospace companies COMAC and AVIC, but also includes an increasing number of collaborations and joint ventures between existing Tata Steel customers, such as Safran, Messier-Bugatti-Dowty, Rolls-Royce, Moog, Goodrich and Liebherr, and state-owned companies that feed into these, the company said.

Read more: Tata Steel Opens 2nd Aerospace Service Center in China | Fox Business


----------



## IndoCarib

*Total individual wealth in India up 6.7% amid global challenges*

The total wealth in India held by individuals was Rs. 92.26 lakh crore at the end of financial year 2012, an increase of 6.7% over the previous financial year amid challenges in the global and the Indian Economy. 

Total individual wealth in India up 6.7% amid global challenges says Karvy - The Economic Times


----------



## kurup

India's trade volume rising with Nigeria

Lagos : Improved relations between India and Nigeria, Africa's most populous nation and a major oil exporter, have led to the trade volume between the two countries *rising to $17.3 billion over the past year*, Indian High Commissioner to Nigeria Mahesh Sachdev has said.

Speaking at the Indian Day celebrations at the Lagos International Trade Fair, which opened Nov 2, he said: "With bilateral trade of over $17.3 billion, *India is currently Nigeria's second largest trading partner*. It is hoped that India's participation will further enhance our bilateral trade."

According to statistics of the Indian Department of Commerce, the *total Indian imports from Nigeria amounted to $14,622.57 million, a 35.56 percent increase over the previous year's figure of about $10,788 million*.

*In addition, exports witnessed a rise by 28.65 percent to about $2,700 million this year as against about $2,100 million over the previous year.*

The 2012 Lagos International Trade Fair is organised by the Lagos Chamber of Commerce and Industry (LCCI), with the support and cooperation of the federal and the state governments and covers all aspects of business and economic activities in Nigeria.

Products on display at the India Pavilion include fashion garments, costume, imitation and artificial jewellery, handicrafts, wood carvings, stainless steel items and Kalamkari hand paintings.

Others are cotton silk sarees, handloom jute products, home furnishings, cotton wall-hanging, posters, banners, kitchenware, photography goods, footwear, oxygen/nitrogen plants and packing polythene.

The fair offers a unique exposition for manufacturers, suppliers, buyers and users of a wide range of goods and services as well as opportunities for investment and trade promotion and has "Promoting Trade for Sustainable Economic Transformation" as its theme for this year's fair.
It is anticipated to draw about 500,000 visitors from within and outside the country including businessmen, investors, top government officials and representatives.

*India's five major exports to Nigeria include rice, which amounts to about $351 million, transport equipment (about $347 million), machinery and instrument (about $327 million), drugs, pharmaceuticals and fine chemicals (about $308 million) and electronic goods (about $286 million).*

Indian Defence News - India's trade volume rising with Nigeria

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WS-10 Engine

IndoCarib said:


> *Total individual wealth in India up 6.7% amid global challenges*
> 
> The total wealth in India held by individuals was Rs. 92.26 lakh crore at the end of financial year 2012, an increase of 6.7% over the previous financial year amid challenges in the global and the Indian Economy.
> 
> Total individual wealth in India up 6.7% amid global challenges says Karvy - The Economic Times



That's all inflation.
By your definition, Zimbabwe should have the wealthiest individuals in the world since their wealth in domestic currency increased multiple times.

Measure Indian 'wealth' by US dollars and you will realise India got poorer as your currency collapsed.

Indian 'wealth' is rising in rupees for the same reason your stock market is rising, all INFLATION due to currency collapse.

Currency collapse make you poorer, inflation gives you the illusion of 'wealth' as you have higher/bigger numbers. To noob Indians, you will not understand this. Because of your ignorance is the main reason your economy is going down the drain.

Indian economy is a basket case with high inflation, high deficits, high debt, low growth, current account deficits, currency collapse, etc.
Most African economies have better fundamentals than the Indian economy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kkacer

WS-10 Engine said:


> That's all inflation.
> By your definition, Zimbabwe should have the wealthiest individuals in the world since their wealth in domestic currency increased multiple times.
> 
> Measure Indian 'wealth' by US dollars and you will realise India got poorer as your currency collapsed.
> 
> Indian 'wealth' is rising in rupees for the same reason your stock market is rising, all INFLATION due to currency collapse.
> 
> Currency collapse make you poorer, inflation gives you the illusion of 'wealth' as you have higher/bigger numbers. To noob Indians, you will not understand this. Because of your ignorance is the main reason your economy is going down the drain.
> 
> Indian economy is a basket case with high inflation, high deficits, high debt, low growth, current account deficits, currency collapse, etc.
> Most African economies have better fundamentals than the Indian economy.



good analysis!

Big Mouth India can't accept the reality, Indian economy is a basket case with huge trade deficit, high inflation, high deficits, high debt, low growth, current account deficits, currency collapse

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## INDIC

WS-10 Engine said:


> That's all inflation.
> By your definition, Zimbabwe should have the wealthiest individuals in the world since their wealth in domestic currency increased multiple times.
> 
> Measure Indian 'wealth' by US dollars and you will realise India got poorer as your currency collapsed.
> 
> Indian 'wealth' is rising in rupees for the same reason your stock market is rising, all INFLATION due to currency collapse.
> 
> Currency collapse make you poorer, inflation gives you the illusion of 'wealth' as you have higher/bigger numbers. To noob Indians, you will not understand this. Because of your ignorance is the main reason your economy is going down the drain.
> 
> Indian economy is a basket case with high inflation, high deficits, high debt, low growth, current account deficits, currency collapse, etc.
> Most African economies have better fundamentals than the Indian economy.



High IQ Chinese don't know about purchasing power parity.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## laman12345

Gigawatt said:


> High IQ Chinese don't know about purchasing power parity.



India inflation actually near 10% and food inflation over 10%, go to fuxx off

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## INDIC

laman12345 said:


> India inflation actually near 10% and food inflation over 10%, go to fuxx off



So what is your high IQ explanation.


----------



## IndoCarib

*India among top 5 countries in renewable energy usage*

New Delhi: *India is among the top five countries in terms of usage of new and renewable energy and the sector is attracting FDI worth over $10 billion every year.*

&#8220;India stands among the top five countries of the world in terms of renewable energy installed capacity and at present renewable power,&#8221; New and Renewable Energy Minister Farooq Abdullah said here.

India among top 5 countries in renewable energy usage | Firstpost


----------



## shuttler

laman12345 said:


> India inflation actually near 10% and food inflation over 10%, go to fuxx off



what's their unemplyment rate? 30%?


----------



## IndoCarib

shuttler said:


> what's their unemplyment rate? 30%?



* India's unemployment rate stood at 3.8% last fiscal*

India's unemployment rate stood at 3.8% last fiscal - Economic Times


----------



## shuttler

*India to likely miss 2012/13 fiscal deficit target: Reuters Poll*

Wed Nov 7, 2012

reuters

*India will likely miss its revised fiscal deficit target for the financial year ending in March, a Reuters poll showed, putting a question mark over the country's efforts to avert a credit rating downgrade.
*

Under pressure from global rating agencies and its own central bank, the government unveiled a new plan last week to keep the fiscal deficit at *5.3 percent of gross domestic production (GDP) *this financial year, higher than a previous target of 5.1 percent but lower than last year's 5.8 percent.

*However, higher spending on fuel and fertilizer subsidies along with lower-than-estimated non-tax receipts are likely to keep the deficit at last year's levels, according to a poll of 21 economists.
*
*That could force New Delhi to borrow an extra 400 billion rupees via bonds as early as December.
*
"Measures taken are fairly limited, like a reduction in the subsidy in diesel prices is modest ... and actual data until September shows that the revenue performance is very weak," said Andrew Kenningham, an economist at Capital Economics.

"*Growth is not expected to pick up significantly this year so there is no reason to be optimistic that they are going to come near the target*."

*India's fiscal deficit is the widest among major emerging economies *due to huge spending on subsidies for items such as food, fuel and fertilizer.

Subdued tax revenues in a slowing economy have aggravated fiscal strains and *both Standard and Poor's and Fitch have placed "negative" outlooks on India's current BBB-minus ratings.*

With the prospect of downgrade to* junk status looming large,* the government has announced a slew of reforms since mid-September, raising the price of subsidised fuel and fertilizer, and lifting the bar on foreign investment in the airline, insurance, pensions and retail sectors to shore up the flagging economy.

Although markets cheered those measures, *14 of 17 economists polled think the latest reforms would not avert a downgrade.*

"There is *a risk of a rating downgrade* as the *reforms were only a marginal correction* in the fiscal situation," said Kenningham.

Despite the recent hikes in prices of fuel and fertilizer, the government's subsidy bill is expected to remain inflated.

According to the poll, spending on fuel and fertilizer subsidies is estimated to be 1.6 trillion rupees this fiscal year, higher than the 1.04 trillion rupees budgeted in March.

Under a new fiscal consolidation plan, New Delhi will focus on economizing existing expenditure and reducing waste.

It is reviewing budgeted expenditure at each ministry and plans to defer some spending to the next financial year beginning in April, which government officials say could save about 300-400 billion rupees.

But analysts doubt that will be enough to keep the deficit at 5.3 percent.

"*Changes will need to have a longer-term beneficial impact on the fiscal situation, " Kenningham said, noting the government did not make any meaningful announcement last week.*

To offset sluggish tax revenues, Finance Minister P. Chidambaram is banking heavily on proceeds from share sales in state-run companies and an auction of telecommunications spectrum.

He aims to raise 700 billion rupees through such sales and through the auction of cellphone airwaves. The poll showed economists expected only two-thirds of that amount, 480 billion rupees, to be raised.

*Not only is a burgeoning fiscal deficit undermining the Reserve Bank of India's (RBI) efforts to control demand-driven price pressures, its funding requirements from domestic savings is crowding out private investment and lowering growth prospects.
*
*In March, the government penciled in gross market borrowing of 5.7 trillion rupees for the 2012/13 fiscal year to help bridge a deficit earlier forecast at 5.1 percent.*

However, Chidambaram last week said a revision in the fiscal deficit target would result in *additional market borrowing up to the new level, which will amount to at least 200 billion rupees.*

Last year, the government *borrowed 929 billion rupees (22 percent) more than the budgeted amount* to fund a deficit that overshot the original target by 1.2 percentage points.


----------



## IndoCarib

*Zambia: India's Major Source of Credible Investments*

*The Foreign Direct Investments (FDIs) from India to Zambia are now more than US$3 billion following the increase in the influx of Indian investors into this southern African country.*

According to IBCZ, the increase in FDIs has been necessitated by Zambia's sound economic policies which have provided an attractive business environment.

Zambia's exports to India increased from $51.4 million in 2009 to $102.67 million in 2010 while India's exports to Zambia stood at $131.6 million in 2009 and $88.34 in 2010.

*By February 2012, India-related investments had helped to create about 13,000 job opportunities in various sectors in Zambia.*

By any standard, therefore, India today is one of the emerging economic titans in the world and developing countries, like Zambia, have a lot to benefit by promoting investments with that origin.

Already, India has registered investment presence in the banking, telecommunication, power generation, manufacturing, transport and other key sectors of the Zambian economy.

allAfrica.com: Zambia: India's Major Source of Credible Investments (Page 2 of 2)


----------



## shuttler

IndoCarib said:


> * India's unemployment rate stood at 3.8% last fiscal*
> 
> India's unemployment rate stood at 3.8% last fiscal - Economic Times



outdated! 2011


----------



## IndoCarib

shuttler said:


> outdated! 2011



"The latest report for the year 2011-12, released by Labour Bureau (under Union Ministry of Labour and Employment) here said Daman and Diu and Gujarat had unemployment rates of 0.6 per cent and 1 per cent respectively."

It is for 2011 -2012 fiscal. Now use all your IQ and try to understand the term 'fiscal' !


----------



## CZAR

WS-10 Engine said:


> That's all inflation.
> By your definition, Zimbabwe should have the wealthiest individuals in the world since their wealth in domestic currency increased multiple times.
> 
> Measure Indian 'wealth' by US dollars and you will realise India got poorer as your currency collapsed.
> 
> Indian 'wealth' is rising in rupees for the same reason your stock market is rising, all INFLATION due to currency collapse.
> 
> Currency collapse make you poorer, inflation gives you the illusion of 'wealth' as you have higher/bigger numbers. To noob Indians, you will not understand this. Because of your ignorance is the main reason your economy is going down the drain.
> 
> Indian economy is a basket case with high inflation, high deficits, high debt, low growth, current account deficits, currency collapse, etc.
> Most African economies have better fundamentals than the Indian economy.



This is the problem with economics these days. Throw in a twisted logic with some jargon and almost anyone can get away with "analysis". 

For starters, its only a problem IF you don't have a solution. 

You mentioned a range of problems. Indian inflation rates have lowered recently, with the RBI also holding rates to avoid the infusion of liquidity to maintain a downward pressure on the inflation rates. 

As for high deficits - fiscal consolidation has been high on the agenda of the new Finance Minister. Revenue from initiatives in the telecom space such as auctioning of the recently canceled licenses is likely to help. Also, with the markets doing well - the govt's disinvestment program is also likely to yield results. Meanwhile, there is also added pressure by the govt to act against unnecessary subsidies on petroleum products to lower the subsidy burden on the govt's books. 

As for high debt - a large chunk of it is rupee dominated. Large Public Sector Banks have bought a large share of govt bonds. Net effect is - govt owes itself the money. This debt is not exposed to forex volatility. 

Low growth - even if one were to go by the lowest GDP growth rate estimate of 4.9% for this fiscal - India would still be among the top performers in the trillion plus club. 

Currency Collapse - when rupee fell from 45 levels to 55 levels - in your infinite wisdom you guys predicted a fall to 90. Instead the rupee has stabilized around 54 to a dollar, with inflows lending strength to the currency. 

India, has a suffered a setback, at the hands of its incompetent leadership and global headwinds. But you just make a mockery of yourself in googling some cheap stats in flimsy attempts to write off india. One would assume that big ticket investors in India would have access to more sophisticated models of prediction than google.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## KRAIT

^ They will say same thing about your "analysis". 

You gave them counter argument in first line itself.


----------



## CZAR

KRAIT said:


> ^ They will say same thing about your "analysis".
> 
> You gave them counter argument in first line itself.



I am not arriving at any conclusion, hence not offering any analysis. I am merely stating some very obvious facts, for some perspective.


----------



## shuttler

IndoCarib said:


> "The latest report for the year 2011-12, released by Labour Bureau (under Union Ministry of Labour and Employment) here said Daman and Diu and Gujarat had unemployment rates of 0.6 per cent and 1 per cent respectively."
> 
> It is for 2011 -2012 fiscal. Now use all your IQ and try to understand the term 'fiscal' !



I am fine. yours is worrying

dont you have your quarterly release!?! 

2011-2012 is already outdated. Now is November 2012. How many quaters have past in the fiscal year since the last?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

shuttler said:


> I am fine. yours is worrying
> 
> dont you have your quarterly release!?!
> 
> 2011-2012 is already outdated. Now is November 2012. How many quaters have past in the fiscal year since the last?



It is a annual report. From 9.8% in 2011, the rate has come down to 3.8% in 2012.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kkacer

IndoCarib said:


> * India's unemployment rate stood at 3.8% last fiscal*
> 
> India's unemployment rate stood at 3.8% last fiscal - Economic Times



3.8% big mouth fake india data

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoUS

Chandigarh is where the news agency got the news from, just like when you go to Reuters and any news from China says Beijing.


----------



## kkacer

*India unemployment is over 10% in 2009 by CIA, USA*

Are you holding cash or investing in stocks currently? - The 5 Minute WrapUp by Equitymaster







India government is cheating you, only big mouth indians believe it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoUS

KKacer your mind couldn't process simple news that you yourself posted a while about the unemployment rate, are you sure you are able to process the economic data?


----------



## kkacer

IndoUS said:


> KKacer your mind couldn't process simple news that you yourself posted a while about the unemployment rate, are you sure you are able to process the economic data?



Only Big Mouth IndoUS believe the idiot data


*Experts disagree with data showing that India&#8217;s jobless rate is lower than those in western countries*

Manish Sabharwal, chief executive of TeamLease Services Pvt. Ltd, a human resource firm, said that the latest survey was a gross understatement of the unemployment rate. &#8220;Like poverty, unemployment definition needs a national debate. *The 3.8% unemployment rate is unbelievable&#8212;it&#8217;s science fiction. The rate must be a multiple of this rate&#8212;in the range of 15% to 19%,&#8221; he said.* 

Sabharwal added that the precision of the study is misleading. &#8220;It&#8217;s more dangerous than just understatement as such surveys will mislead policy framework (meant) to address such problems.&#8221;

Experts disagreed with the Labour Bureau&#8217;s proposition that India&#8217;s unemployment rate is lower than those in western countries, including the US (8%), Spain (25%), Greece (21%) and Ireland (14%).
Pronab Sen, principal adviser in the Planning Commission, said India can&#8217;t be compared with developed countries because of the small size of its organized sector. &#8220;Most of the unemployment in India is among the youth. Adult unemployment is very small,&#8221; he said.

http://www.livemint.com/Politics/Z1...arpen-debate-on-Indias-unemployment-data.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

kkacer said:


> Only Big Mouth IndoUS believe the idiot data
> 
> 
> *Experts disagree with data showing that Indias jobless rate is lower than those in western countries*
> 
> Two govt surveys sharpen debate on India&rsquo;s unemployment data - Livemint



in addition, shining indians dont have an "*updated*" concept! 

all these are for pure entertainment! priceless!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tridibans

kkacer said:


> *India unemployment is over 10% in 2009 by CIA, USA*
> 
> Are you holding cash or investing in stocks currently? - The 5 Minute WrapUp by Equitymaster
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> India government is cheating you, only big mouth indians believe it




Are you blind? Can't you see it is from 2009?
From recent times :
India's unemployment rate stood at 3.8% last fiscal - Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

shuttler said:


> in addition, shining indians dont have an "*updated*" concept!
> 
> all these are for pure entertainment! priceless!



I always counter check and use my own intuition before rely on Indian data. Most of the India data are fraud.


----------



## tunguska

iajdani said:


> I always counter check and use my own intuition before rely on Indian data. Most of the India data are fraud.



Please also mentioned how you counter check those indian data.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tridibans

tunguska said:


> Please also mentioned how you counter check those indian data.





iajdani said:


> I always counter check and *use my own intuition* before rely on Indian data. Most of the India data are fraud.



There you go. His secret 100% accurate economic report.


----------



## Agent_47




----------



## CZAR

iajdani said:


> I always counter check and use my own intuition before rely on Indian data. *Most of the India data are fraud*.



Haven't you and your kind from BD openly admitted, here, that your govt massages numbers to continue enjoying benefits that are allowed for LDCs?!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## laman12345

kkacer said:


> *Experts disagree with data showing that India&#8217;s jobless rate is lower than those in western countries*
> 
> Manish Sabharwal, chief executive of TeamLease Services Pvt. Ltd, a human resource firm, said that the latest survey was a gross understatement of the unemployment rate. &#8220;Like poverty, unemployment definition needs a national debate. *The 3.8% unemployment rate is unbelievable&#8212;it&#8217;s science fiction. The rate must be a multiple of this rate&#8212;in the range of 15% to 19%,&#8221; he said.*
> 
> Sabharwal added that the precision of the study is misleading. &#8220;It&#8217;s more dangerous than just understatement as such surveys will mislead policy framework (meant) to address such problems.&#8221;
> 
> Experts disagreed with the Labour Bureau&#8217;s proposition that India&#8217;s unemployment rate is lower than those in western countries, including the US (8%), Spain (25%), Greece (21%) and Ireland (14%).
> Pronab Sen, principal adviser in the Planning Commission, said India can&#8217;t be compared with developed countries because of the small size of its organized sector. &#8220;Most of the unemployment in India is among the youth. Adult unemployment is very small,&#8221; he said.
> 
> Two govt surveys sharpen debate on India&rsquo;s unemployment data - Livemint



India government is a joke

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## laman12345

WS-10 Engine said:


> That's all inflation.
> By your definition, Zimbabwe should have the wealthiest individuals in the world since their wealth in domestic currency increased multiple times.
> 
> Measure Indian 'wealth' by US dollars and you will realise India got poorer as your currency collapsed.
> 
> Indian 'wealth' is rising in rupees for the same reason your stock market is rising, all INFLATION due to currency collapse.
> 
> Currency collapse make you poorer, inflation gives you the illusion of 'wealth' as you have higher/bigger numbers. To noob Indians, you will not understand this. Because of your ignorance is the main reason your economy is going down the drain.
> 
> Indian economy is a basket case with high inflation, high deficits, high debt, low growth, current account deficits, currency collapse, etc.
> Most African economies have better fundamentals than the Indian economy.



very poor, hyperinflation of India is going out of control!!


----------



## IndoCarib

shuttler said:


> in addition, shining indians dont have an "*updated*" concept!
> 
> all these are for pure entertainment! priceless!



Might get stuck in your throat, but try to digest anyway if you can !
















Sorry, cant help you can not read graphs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

iajdani said:


> I always counter check and use my own intuition before rely on Indian data. Most of the India data are fraud.



Why dont you counter check 3 - 4 times and post the real data here ?? We will know who is lying


----------



## IndoCarib

kkacer said:


> Only Big Mouth IndoUS believe the idiot data
> 
> 
> *Experts disagree with data showing that Indias jobless rate is lower than those in western countries*
> 
> Manish Sabharwal, chief executive of TeamLease Services Pvt. Ltd, a human resource firm, said that the latest survey was a gross understatement of the unemployment rate. Like poverty, unemployment definition needs a national debate. *The 3.8% unemployment rate is unbelievableits science fiction. The rate must be a multiple of this ratein the range of 15% to 19%, he said.*
> 
> Sabharwal added that the precision of the study is misleading. Its more dangerous than just understatement as such surveys will mislead policy framework (meant) to address such problems.
> 
> Experts disagreed with the Labour Bureaus proposition that Indias unemployment rate is lower than those in western countries, including the US (8%), Spain (25%), Greece (21%) and Ireland (14%).
> Pronab Sen, principal adviser in the Planning Commission, said India cant be compared with developed countries because of the small size of its organized sector. Most of the unemployment in India is among the youth. Adult unemployment is very small, he said.
> 
> Two govt surveys sharpen debate on India&rsquo;s unemployment data - Livemint



*No One Trusts China's Unemployment Rate*

NPR.org » No One Trusts China's Unemployment Rate


----------



## laman12345

kkacer said:


> *Experts disagree with data showing that India&#8217;s jobless rate is lower than those in western countries*
> 
> Manish Sabharwal, chief executive of TeamLease Services Pvt. Ltd, a human resource firm, said that the latest survey was a gross understatement of the unemployment rate. &#8220;Like poverty, unemployment definition needs a national debate. *The 3.8% unemployment rate is unbelievable&#8212;it&#8217;s science fiction. The rate must be a multiple of this rate&#8212;in the range of 15% to 19%,&#8221; he said.*
> 
> Sabharwal added that the precision of the study is misleading. &#8220;It&#8217;s more dangerous than just understatement as such surveys will mislead policy framework (meant) to address such problems.&#8221;
> 
> Experts disagreed with the Labour Bureau&#8217;s proposition that India&#8217;s unemployment rate is lower than those in western countries, including the US (8%), Spain (25%), Greece (21%) and Ireland (14%).
> Pronab Sen, principal adviser in the Planning Commission, said India can&#8217;t be compared with developed countries because of the small size of its organized sector. &#8220;Most of the unemployment in India is among the youth. Adult unemployment is very small,&#8221; he said.
> 
> http://www.livemint.com/Politics/Z1...arpen-debate-on-Indias-unemployment-data.html





kkacer said:


> *India unemployment is over 10% in 2009 by CIA, USA*
> 
> Are you holding cash or investing in stocks currently? - The 5 Minute WrapUp by Equitymaster
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> India government is cheating you, only big mouth indians believe it



We Believe CIA, USA data, India government is a joke

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## laman12345

*Very Bad NEWS: India going to bankruptcy

India's April-September trade deficit tops $89 billion 

India to likely miss 2012/13 fiscal deficit target: Reuters*

NEW DELHI/BANGALORE (Reuters) &#8211; India will likely miss its revised fiscal deficit target for the financial year ending in March, a Reuters poll showed, putting a question mark over the country&#8217;s efforts to avert a credit rating downgrade.

That could force New Delhi to borrow an extra 400 billion rupees via bonds as early as December.

India&#8217;s fiscal deficit is the widest among major emerging economies due to huge spending on subsidies for items such as food, fuel and fertilizer.

http://www.firstpost.com/fwire/indi...iscal-deficit-target-reuters-poll-518517.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mark_t

The Chinese are such a troll man !!! This is why it is said that CPC propaganda unit is so effective in controlling china. They employ these trolls to launch attacks and these trolls don't even have the IQ to understand what they are saying. Do these chinese trolls even know the full form of QE-3 and what is inflation and Hyperinflation and PPP ? 

Asinine trolls replying without using cognitive ability and no substance in their arguments. Just stupid one liners teached to them courtesy of CPC propaganda unit. If you want to discuss it then have some knowledge.



laman12345 said:


> *Very Bad NEWS: India going to bankruptcy
> 
> India's April-September trade deficit tops $89 billion
> 
> India to likely miss 2012/13 fiscal deficit target: Reuters*
> 
> NEW DELHI/BANGALORE (Reuters) &#8211; India will likely miss its revised fiscal deficit target for the financial year ending in March, a Reuters poll showed, putting a question mark over the country&#8217;s efforts to avert a credit rating downgrade.
> 
> That could force New Delhi to borrow an extra 400 billion rupees via bonds as early as December.
> 
> India&#8217;s fiscal deficit is the widest among major emerging economies due to huge spending on subsidies for items such as food, fuel and fertilizer.



Do you even know what is bankruptcy ? You have shown yourself as a retard here.


----------



## shuttler

IndoCarib said:


> Might get stuck in your throat, but try to digest anyway if you can !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, cant help you can not read graphs.



despite trying so hard to meet my repeated demand, you still flunk it!!! 
OMG, the graphs are hi school learning at best!
And you dont even know what rubbish you have shown to us after pulling out all your stops!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

laman12345 said:


> *Very Bad NEWS: India going to bankruptcy*
> 
> http://www.firstpost.com/fwire/indi...iscal-deficit-target-reuters-poll-518517.html



hey I have posted the reuters news above india's widening deficits and their relentless spending spree before your posts uncut!

they had narrowly escaped their bankruptcy in 1991 during the financial crisis. Lets see if they are running out of luck this time!
they still have a few hundred billions of fx reserves but that will be evaporated easily on a substantial gas/oil hike!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mark_t

shuttler said:


> hey I have posted the reuters news above india's widening deficits and their relentless spending spree before your posts uncut!
> 
> they had narrowly escaped their bankruptcy in 1991 during the financial crisis. Lets see if they are running out of luck this time!
> they still have a few hundred billions of fx reserves but that will be evaporated easily on a substantial gas/oil hike!



Do you even know anything about economy and finance. Can i know how much "substantial gas/oil hike" have you factored in ? Just shows how illiterate you are.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## laman12345

shuttler said:


> hey I have posted the reuters news above india's widening deficits and their relentless spending spree before your posts uncut!
> 
> they had narrowly escaped their bankruptcy in 1991 during the financial crisis. Lets see if they are running out of luck this time!
> they still have a few hundred billions of fx reserves but that will be evaporated easily on a substantial gas/oil hike!



totally agree 

Last year, India government borrowed 929 billion rupees (22 percent) more than the budgeted amount to fund a deficit that overshot the original target

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

*India Sept industrial production likely rose 2.8%*

India's industrial production likely grew at a steady but slow annual pace in September, lifted by infrastructure output, in what is likely to be further evidence of a sluggish economy, a Reuters poll showed.

*The index of industrial production (IIP), which measures the output at factories, mines and utilities, rose an annual 2.8 percent in September, the fastest since February, according to a survey of 25 economists.*

That would be only slightly better than 2.7 percent in August, less than a third of the rates of over 9 percent clocked in 2010 and well off the double-digit growth seen during the boom times before the global financial crisis hit in 2008.

http://www.moneycontrol.com/news/economy/india-sept-industrial-production-likely-rose-28_780089.html

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IndoCarib

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*October car sales up 23.1 percent*

NEW DELHI, Nov 9 (Reuters) - Car sales in India grew at their fastest pace in 22 months in October from a low base a year ago, helped by festive season demand that offset high ownership costs, but the industry remains cautious about the future.

UPDATE 1-India car sales growth at 22-month high, auto body cautious | Reuters

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## laman12345

IndoCarib said:


> *India Sept industrial production likely rose 2.8%*
> [/B]



2.8% too bad. 

China almost 10%

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

laman12345 said:


> 2.8% too bad.
> 
> China almost 10%



Sorry ........We don't give a $hit

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WS-10 Engine

laman12345 said:


> 2.8% too bad.
> 
> China almost 10%



I'm suspicious about India's 2.8% figure.
I think it could be close to 0%. The numbers just don't add up.

We are definitely growing fast, it's wonderful we are growing 9.6%.
Wow really fast.
Our economy is DEFINITELY recovering from slight weakness earlier in the year.
But the Chinese economy is so dynamic and extremely resilient.


----------



## Abingdonboy

WS-10 Engine said:


> I'm suspicious about India's 2.8% figure.
> I think it could be close to 0%. The numbers just don't add up.
> 
> We are definitely growing fast, it's wonderful we are growing 9.6%.
> Wow really fast.
> Our economy is DEFINITELY recovering from slight weakness earlier in the year.
> But the Chinese economy is so dynamic and extremely resilient.



So India's figure is off but China's (who is known to fudge such figures) is 100% accurate! What an attitude!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

Abingdonboy said:


> So India's figure is off but China's (who is known to fudge such figures) is 100% accurate! What an attitude!



abing don't respond to them, laman, kkacer, ws-10 are all one person with different account coming here only for $#!tting. some time he responds to his own post by another account

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## laman12345

arp2041 said:


> abing don't respond to them, laman, kkacer, ws-10 are all one person with different account coming here only for $#!tting. some time he responds to his own post by another account



Are u dreaming, Ws-10 and Kkacer not me, I am from HK

We just tell u the real picture of Big Mouth India, wake up


----------



## IndoUS

arp2041 said:


> abing don't respond to them, laman, kkacer, ws-10 are all one person with different account coming here only for $#!tting. some time he responds to his own post by another account



Wonder if the Chinese Government knows about it, it would be crime having three different account and getting paid the amount of three people.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## luckych

*Nokia to invest Rs 250 crore more in Chennai plant
*
*Nokia is investing an additional Rs 250 crore in its largest mobile phone production facility in Chennai, indicating that the company is betting big on this plant even as it is cutting about 10,000 jobs globally. Company executives said that the global jobs cull will not impact its Chennai facility*.

*The Finnish cellphone maker's total cumulative investment in the Chennai plant will exceed $330 million (about Rs 1,800 crore) after the latest funds infusion, said a senior executive aware of the matter.*

Nokia's plans to step up investments at its Chennai factory come on the heels of a recent global decision to shift core manufacturing lines to Asian factories where bulk of its component vendors are based.

The decision to migrate core manufacturing from Europe to Asia is also expected to help cut costs and enhance the company's competitive edge in growth markets.

"The company will invest Rs 250 crore in the immediate term to expand capacities at the Chennai plant as per the business requirements," said a Nokia India spokesman, adding that there would be no impact on employees working at the factory.

Regardless of the global headcount reduction plans, "direct staff-count in the Chennai factory remains at 9,000," said the company spokesman.

Nokia to invest Rs 250 crore more in Chennai plant - Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

India-Brazil trade growing fast

New Delhi : Trade between India and Brazil, part of the BRICS group of the world's emerging economies, is *growing at an amazing 35 percent per annum* despite an economic slowdown in both the countries and the physical distance between them, Brazil's ambassador to India has said.


Implementation of an air services agreement between the two is expected to bridge that distance and give a shot to the trade dynamism, a seminar here was told. 

"There is a dynamism in trade that reflects the potentialities of both the countries," Carloa Duarte said at a seminar here Thursday on doing business with Brazil organised by the Indo-Brazil Chamber of Commerce along with state-run Federation of Indian Export Organisations (FIEO).

*The volume of bilateral trade crossed $10 billion in 2011-12, a 34 percent increase over the previous year*. *The balance is tilted in India's favour*, Deepak Bhojwani, a consultant on Latin America and a former Indian consul general in Sao Paulo, noted.

During Brazilian President Dilma Rousseff's visit to India earlier this year, a *bilateral trade target of $15 billion by 2015 was set *after her talks with Prime Minister Manmohan Singh.

"Brazil and India have come together in a gigantic embrace," said Bhojwani in a reference to the largest nation in Latin America, which along with India, China, Russia and South Africa, is a member of the BRICS group.

The Indian consciousness, however, is still to grasp Brazil owing mainly to the enormous physical distance between the two, Bhojwani added.

"To remedy distance issues, an air services agreement between the two countries is being rapidly implemented," he said.

According to the agreement, signed last year, India and Brazil would be able to designate as many airlines as they wish to operate between the two countries.

"The two countries share many similarities, great commonalities and the common aspirations of becoming more important on the international scene," Duarte said, adding Brazil is rich in natural resources and many offshore oil discoveries have recently been made.

Brazilian majors are already in collaboration with Indian firms, like Reliance with Brazilian oil company Petrobras and Tata with Brazilian firm Marco Polo. Various Brazilian companies, like electricals company WEG and Stefanini in the IT sector, have invested in India.

The bilateral trade is weighted in favour of primary products with crude from Brazil making up almost half the trade volume. In turn, diesel is a major Brazilian import from India.

Indian exports to Brazil are of the value addition variety. "Given the current trade composition there is a big scope for diversifying trade and adding aggregate value to the trade," Duarte said.

He also invited Indian companies to take advantage of the investment opportunities opened up in Brazil, particularly in the infrastructure, mining, auto, oil and gas and chemicals sectors.

Duarte said that under Brazil's Growth Acceleration Programme investment worth upwards of $500 billion is envisaged up to 2014 and Indian companies could put in their bids.

Indian Defence News - India-Brazil trade growing fast

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*Slump in exports widens trade deficit with China*

Ananth Krishnan 

_October figures have underscored the recent troubles in a once-blossoming trade relationship_

*A steep decline in Indian exports to China in October has widened the trade imbalance between both countries to $23 billion* according to trade figures released on Saturday, with bilateral trade in 2012 set to fall below last years record figure. 

Octobers trade figures have underscored the recent troubles in the trade relationship, which has, in recent years, emerged as the biggest positive in bilateral ties. 

While officials say Indian demand for sourcing in China is still strong, a sharp fall in iron ore exports and continuing uncertainties in the power and telecom sectors  where the imports of Chinese equipment have emerged as a key driver of trade  have left an uncertain future for the trade relationship, and cast doubt on whether a $100 billion target set for 2015 will be met. 

Iron ore 

Officials attributed the decline to a close to 50 per cent fall in Chinese purchases of iron ore, the biggest Indian export to China. Saturdays trade figures, officials said, underscored the need for both countries to find a replacement for ores as a new driver of trade. One reason for the fall in exports is an oversupply of stock in China and a slowdown in the steel sector here. But with mining bans in India and increasing domestic demand, exports are unlikely to recover fully. 

Indias exports to China after ten months of this year amounted to $16.34 billion, a 13.3 per cent decline from the same period last year, according to figures released on Saturday by the Chinese General Administration of Customs (GAC). Overall bilateral trade reached $55.68 billion as of October, down 8.1 per cent from last year. 

While trade figures usually record an increase in the last two months of the year, overall trade is set to fall below the record $73.9 billion figure of last year, when China became Indias biggest trading partner. 

Chinese exports to India have also fallen this year, down 5.7 per cent after 10 months this year. Indian purchases of power and telecom equipment have been the biggest component of Chinese exports, but troubles in both sectors have seen a slump in trade. Officials said the falling rupee, which discouraged Indian companies from entering into debt arrangements to fund purchases, was another reason behind the slump. 

*According to country-wise trade data released by the GAC, the 8.1 per cent decline in trade with India was the second-lowest figure recorded between China and all of its major trading partners. Only trade with Italy fared worse, falling 19.9 per cent*. 

*Chinas export data to other countries indicated a strong recovery in the domestic export sector, with overall exports rising 11.6 per cent in October, up from 9.9 per cent in the previous month*. 

Trade surplus 

*Chinas trade surplus in October grew to the highest in almost four years, in another indication  following this weeks positive factory data  of signs of the start of a turnaround in the Chinese economy*, officials said. 

Signs of stabilisation in the economy were getting more obvious in October, Zhang Ping, the head of the National Development and Reform Commission (NDRC), the top planning body, told reporters in a briefing. 

We are fully confident that we can achieve the economic growth target for this year, he said. 

Commerce Minister Chen Deming struck a more cautious note, telling reporters China was unlikely to meet its annual target of 10 per cent growth in foreign trade. Foreign trade volume had grown 6.3 per cent in the first 10 months. The trade situation will be relatively grim in the next few months, Mr. Chen said, and there will be many difficulties next year. 

Keywords: China exports, trade deficit, slum in exports, National Development and Reform Commission, bilateral trade

The Hindu : Business / Industry : Slump in exports widens trade deficit with China


----------



## shuttler

*Gold Imports by India Seen Climbing First Time in Six Quarters*

By Swansy Afonso on October 19, 2012

businessweek

Gold imports by India, the world&#8217;s largest buyer, are set to climb for the first time in six quarters as a decline in domestic bullion prices stokes jewelry and investment demand ahead of major festivals.

Overseas purchases may jump to as much as 200 metric tons this quarter, said Bachhraj Bamalwa, chairman of the All India Gems & Jewellery Trade Federation. That compares with the 157 tons in the fourth quarter of 2011, according to World Gold Council data. Purchases in the quarter ended September probably fell to as low as 170 tons from 205 tons a year earlier, Bamalwa said. The council is yet to release data for the third quarter.

A rebound in Indian imports may help sustain an 11 percent rally in global prices, headed for a 12th consecutive year of gains. Bullion in India has fallen about 3 percent since climbing to a record last month after the rupee posted the biggest monthly gain against the dollar since January.

&#8220;The appreciation in the rupee has caused the gold price to correct from the record levels and this correction is seen as an opportunity by many to get into gold,&#8221; said Chirag Mehta, a fund manager at Quantum Asset Management Co. &#8220;With the festival season and marriage season starting now, demand will gain further momentum.&#8221;

Spot gold fell 0.2 percent to $1,737.65 an ounce at 8:14 a.m. in Mumbai. The contract for delivery in December rose 0.8 percent to 31,375 rupees ($585) per 10 grams on the Multi Commodity Exchange of India Ltd. yesterday. The rupee rallied 5.1 percent in September, data compiled by Bloomberg show.

&#8216;Latent Demand&#8217;
Demand has picked up in the last 10 to 15 days and buying may be better this festival season than a year earlier, Bamalwa said. &#8220;In the last three to four months, there was practically no demand for gold because of the high prices. There is a lot of latent demand, and we expect this festive season to be better.&#8221;

Imports plunged 42 percent to 340 tons in the first half of this year as an increase in import tax and a strike by jewelers hurt demand, according to the World Gold Council. Purchases may decline for the first time in three years to 600 tons this year from a record of 969 tons in 2011, Bamalwa said.

&#8220;India should be a better buyer over the next two weeks from a seasonal perspective, but this remains highly contingent on the behavior of the rupee gold price,&#8221; Edel Tully, an analyst at UBS AG in London, said in a report yesterday. &#8220;Indian imports are already 40 percent less than they were last year, and we understand inventories are generally light. Therefore, if the rupee behaves, fresh demand will also prompt restocking.&#8221;

Buying gold is considered auspicious during the religious festivals in India. The festival season starts this year with Dussehra on Oct. 24 and ends in November with Diwali, which is followed by the traditional wedding season.


----------



## ramu

The amount of Gold in the hands of Indian women and men is often mistaken as consumption and rarely looked at as an investment. If in the current account deficit, we subtract the Gold we import, we are looking at a much better credit situation. All the Gold we have in the hands of people is not consumed but is saved for generations as assets. The sooner we realize this, the better we can make use of this asset. Govt. should encourage banking/ loans against gold and tap the inert gold investment to drive a positive business cycle.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## laman12345

India Sept industrial production is -0.4%


----------



## cirr

For comparison&#65292;China's Oct. exports rose some 12% y-o-y.

*Exports dip 1.63% to $23.2 bn in Oct*

November 12, 2012 12:43 IST

India's exports in October contracted 1.63 per cent year-on-year, *for the sixth month in a row*, to $23.2 billion, mainly due to the demand slowdown in the US and European markets.

Exports on October 2011 stood at $23.6 billion.

However imports grew by 7.37 per cent to $44.2 billion in October, *leaving a trade deficit of $20.96 billion*.

During the April-October period of the current fiscal, the country's shipments have shrunk by 6.18 per cent to $166.92 billion. Imports during the period dipped by 2.66 per cent to $277.13 billion.

"The world trade is continuously contracting. Our integration with the world trade has increased so any ripple worldwide will impact India's trade," Commerce secretary S R Rao told reporters in New Delhi while releasing trade figures on Monday.

He also said that the country's import bill has increased due to jump in the gold and petroleum imports.

*During the first seven months of the financial year, the trade deficit stood at $110.2 billion.*

Oil imports in October increased by 31.6 per cent year-on-year to $14.78 billion. However, non-oil imports declined by 1.73 per cent to $29.42 billion.

During April-October 2012, oil imports grew by 10 per cent to $95.5 billion from $86.8 billion in the corresponding period last year.

However, non-oil imports during the period dipped by 8.22 per cent year-on-year to $181.56 billion.

Exports dip 1.63% to $23.2 bn in Oct - Rediff.com Business

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

IndoCarib said:


> *India Sept industrial production likely rose 2.8%*
> 
> India's industrial production likely grew at a steady but slow annual pace in September, lifted by infrastructure output, in what is likely to be further evidence of a sluggish economy, a Reuters poll showed.
> 
> *The index of industrial production (IIP), which measures the output at factories, mines and utilities, rose an annual 2.8 percent in September, the fastest since February, according to a survey of 25 economists.*




Talking about the ever-so-optimistic Indians:

*India's industrial output dips by 0.4% in Sep*

November 12, 2012 11:53 IST

Indicating persistent sluggishness in the economy, *industrial production contracted by 0.4 per cent in September* due dismal show by manufacturing sector and decline in consumer as well as capital goods output.

Growth in overall factory output, as measured by the Index of Industrial Production (IIP), was 2.5 per cent in September last year.

Industrial output in the April-September period this fiscal was 1 per cent, down from 5.1 per cent in the same period in 2011-12, according to the official data released on Monday.

*Meanwhile the industrial production growth rate for August this year was revised downward to 2.3 per cent from earlier provisional estimates of 2.7 per cent released last month*.

The output of manufacturing sector, which constitutes over 75 per cent of the index, contracted by 1.5 per cent in September, as against a growth of 3.1 per cent in the same month last year.

The production in the manufacturing sector in April-September this year also dipped by 0.4 per cent as against a growth of 5.5 per cent growth in the same period in 2011-12.

Capital goods output declined by 12.2 per cent in September, as against a contraction of 6.5 per cent in September, 2011.

Output of capital goods contracted in the April-September period by 13.7 per cent, as against growth of 4.6 per cent in the 2011-12 period.

However, mining output in September grew by 5.5 per cent as against a contraction of 7.5 per cent in same month last year. The sector's production in April-September was flat as compared to a contraction of 1.6 per cent in a year ago.

Consumer goods production was down by 0.3 per cent in September as compared to a growth of 5.7 per cent in same month last year. In April-September period of this fiscal, the growth in the segment was 2.5 per cent, compared to 4.7 per cent in the first half of last fiscal.

India's industrial output DIPS by 0.4% in Sep - Rediff.com Business

That would be only slightly better than 2.7 percent in August, less than a third of the rates of over 9 percent clocked in 2010 and well off the double-digit growth seen during the boom times before the global financial crisis hit in 2008.

India Sept industrial production likely rose 2.8% - Reuters

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## laman12345

IndoCarib said:


> *India Sept industrial production likely rose 2.8%*
> 
> India's industrial production likely grew at a steady but slow annual pace in September, lifted by infrastructure output, in what is likely to be further evidence of a sluggish economy, a Reuters poll showed.



Sorry to tell you a VERY BAD NEWS: 

India Sept industrial production is -0.4% 
India Sept industrial production is -0.4% 
India Sept industrial production is -0.4% 

Indian industrial production unexpectedly fell in September, deepening worries that the economy is still in a slowdown. Government data Monday showed that industrial output in September shrank 0.4% from a year earlier. 

India Industrial Output Unexpectedly Declines as Economy Falters - Bloomberg


----------



## INDIC

cirr said:


> *Slump in exports widens trade deficit with China*



Slump in export to China is declining because China own exports of finished goods to the western countries is declining and china mostly buy raw material for her industry from India. China's slowdown is also affecting India.


----------



## laman12345

Gigawatt said:


> Slump in export to China is declining because China own exports of finished goods to the western countries is declining and china mostly buy raw material for her industry from India. China's slowdown is also affecting India.



lol China&#8217;s export growth accelerates in October in sign of economic recovery, Jealous?

October, 2012

China industrial output +9.6%
india industrial output -0.4%

China Export +11.6%
India Export -1.63%

China RMB = Rising to historically Highest Record
India Rupee = falling 10% this year


Exports rose 11.6 percent from a year earlier, up from the previous month&#8217;s 9.9 percent rate, data showed Saturday. 


China's export growth accelerates in October in sign of economic recovery - The Washington Post

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

Meanwhile inflation has gone through the roof.

If policy makers in China, where Oct. CPI is a mere 1.7%, were to allow this level of inflation, the Chinese economy would be growing at not 7.8% but 10% plus.

*Higher food prices push up inflation to 9.75% in Oct*

November 12, 2012 12:30 IST

Driven by rising prices of food items such as sugar, pulses and vegetables as well as clothing, retail inflation moved closer to the double digit mark at 9.75 per cent in October.

It was 9.73 per cent in the previous month, according to the Consumer Price Index (CPI) data released on Monday.

Higher food prices push up inflation to 9.75% in Oct - Rediff.com Business

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## laman12345

*India inflation out of control, 9.75% in October
*

* India inflation hit 11-month high in October   
* China inflation = 1.7% (at lowest in 10 years) 

The spurt in prices of sugar, pulses, vegetables and clothing has pushed retail inflation closer to the double-digit mark of 9.75 per cent in October, compared with 9.73 per cent in September 2012. The indices are on base 2010=100.

Business Line : Industry & Economy / Economy : Food, clothing push inflation up 9.75% in October


----------



## INDIC

laman12345 said:


> China RMB = *Rising to historically Highest Record*
> India Rupee = falling 10% this year



Its simple fact rising Renmenbi is not good for China's export oriented economy. Your export sector is still recovering but even then Chinese GDP growth has reached *all time low of* 7.4%


----------



## laman12345

Gigawatt said:


> Its simple fact rising Renmenbi is not good for China's export oriented economy. Your export sector is still recovering but even then Chinese GDP growth has reached *all time low of* 7.4%



so what? our export is still much much stronger than you (+11.6%), we enjoy Huge trade Surplus

how about India? Rupee falling 10% but Export -0.4%


----------



## INDIC

laman12345 said:


> so what? our export is still much much stronger than you (+11.6%), we enjoy Huge trade Surplus
> 
> how about India? Rupee falling 10% but Export -0.4%



Bhaijaan, what about your own country.  What about your other id kkacer bhaijaan.


----------



## laman12345

Gigawatt said:


> Bhaijaan, what about your own country.  What about your other id kkacer bhaijaan.



I am not kkacer. Big talk can't save your country 

India's Industrial output falling
Export falling
Huge trade defict
High debt
India Rupee falling

Inflation hit 11-month high, Food inflation over 10% --- what a terrible situation

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAR-rior

Ha Ha. These Chinese. 

Dont worry guyz. We r not gonna go bankrupt. If Pakistan dint go, then theres no question of ours.

Good Chinese doing well and so will we in our own style. U shud be the last sane person comparing china with india as far as growth is concerned. Now i dont wanna bring chinese style of growth and talk bout ghost town, empty bullet trains etc etc. U have ur style we have ours. U grew despite corruption. We will grow after eradicating corruption and that day is not far away. 

Dont act like losers.


----------



## DARIUS

It seems that the Chini members on this forum are far more interested in painstakingly finding out flaws and negative news about the Indian economy rather than their own CCP that is ****** corrupt!!Amazing that most posts on this forum are by Chini members and that too all the negative ones compared to the positive posts by the Indians,This actually goes on to show that the Chinese are obsessed with their western neighbor and are pretty frightened!! Otherwise why the hell would they even bother to spend their precious time searching about and obsessing over India!!The Chinese society (socially,politically. . .etc.)being what it is the people of the country know too little or perhaps nothing about whats going on in their own country and hence this constant obsession about India,"India may go ahead of us","India may leave us behind". . . . What I want to say is that our authorities * are competent enough to take care of both the economy and eternal threats* so the Chinese need not bother.First find out for real whats going on in ur country and then poke ur little nose in the affairs of democracies.I am not implying that we Indians*(other than RAW)* know much about whats going on in China given that u guys are pretty uptight in terms of foreign policy but we are pretty confident about our own motherland since here there is a certain thing called* accountability* and *transparency *and everything is out in the open.So live peacefully without worrying and loosing sleep over India!!


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

laman12345 said:


> I am not kkacer. Big talk can't save your country
> 
> India's Industrial output falling
> Export falling
> Huge trade defict
> High debt
> India Rupee falling
> 
> Inflation hit 11-month high, Food inflation over 10% --- what a terrible situation



Do you feel sorry for India?


----------



## DARIUS

Syama Ayas said:


> Do you feel sorry for India?


They are only bothered about India's defence budget friend.Take my word for that!!And since economy is important for defence spending it has become and obsession since they still re clinging on to their wet dreams about Kashmir and Mughalistan and all that crap. . . . Whenever these Chini's and Chini disguised Pakistanis hear anything negative about India it acts as Burnol on their burning *** irrespective of the credibility of the news!!

BTW I heard Mr. Kejriwal is going to name his party today. . . any news??


----------



## laman12345

laman12345 said:


> Sorry to tell you a VERY BAD NEWS:
> 
> India Sept industrial production is -0.4%
> India Sept industrial production is -0.4%
> India Sept industrial production is -0.4%
> 
> Indian industrial production unexpectedly fell in September, deepening worries that the economy is still in a slowdown. Government data Monday showed that industrial output in September shrank 0.4% from a year earlier.
> 
> India Industrial Output Unexpectedly Declines as Economy Falters - Bloomberg




*India rupee falls to 2 month low*

* Rupee trading at 55.07/09 vs 54.75/76 close on Fri

* USD/INR breaks major 100-day moving average resistance

* Trade deficit widens to $21 bln in Oct

India rupee falls to 2-mth low | Reuters

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## laman12345

laman12345 said:


> *India inflation out of control, 9.75% in October
> *
> 
> * India inflation hit 11-month high in October
> * China inflation = 1.7% (at lowest in 10 years)
> 
> The spurt in prices of sugar, pulses, vegetables and clothing has pushed retail inflation closer to the double-digit mark of 9.75 per cent in October, compared with 9.73 per cent in September 2012. The indices are on base 2010=100.
> 
> Business Line : Industry & Economy / Economy : Food, clothing push inflation up 9.75% in October



MUMBAI, Nov 12 (Reuters) - The Indian rupee fell to its lowest in nearly two months after data showing the a record trade deficit and a contraction in factory output stoked fears about economic growth at a time of continued high inflation.

Data on Monday showed the trade deficit widened to $20.9 billion, marking a historically record.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## laman12345

laman12345 said:


> Data on Monday showed the trade deficit widened to $20.9 billion, marking a historically record.



*
Export is 23 billion ( Receipt) Import is 44 billion (payments). The shortage ( payments - receipt ) is 21 billion, 88% of receipts. Normally the situation will lead to bankrupcy.

Will India be there till 2020?*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AADHAAR

^^^ See, and still the chinese are scared of India.. 

Perhaps more worried if china will manage to keep running till 2020 or faint and die out before.

Famous saying - Ants fly before their death. laman12345, RIP in advance.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Backbencher

AADHAAR said:


> ^^^ See, and still the chinese are scared of India..
> 
> Perhaps more worried if china will manage to keep running till 2020 or faint and die out before.
> 
> Famous saying - Ants fly before their death. laman12345, RIP in advance.



Leave this guy he will GTFO himself when he'll notice nobody pays a **** to him 



AADHAAR said:


> ^^^ See, and still the chinese are scared of India..
> 
> Perhaps more worried if china will manage to keep running till 2020 or faint and die out before.
> 
> Famous saying - Ants fly before their death. laman12345, RIP in advance.



Leave this guy he will GTFO himself when he'll notice nobody pays a **** to him


----------



## WAR-rior

laman12345 said:


> *
> Export is 23 billion ( Receipt) Import is 44 billion (payments). The shortage ( payments - receipt ) is 21 billion, 88% of receipts. Normally the situation will lead to bankrupcy.
> 
> Will India be there till 2020?*



Good Question.   

U r so intelligent to ask such intelligent questions.


----------



## CZAR

laman12345 said:


> *
> Export is 23 billion ( Receipt) Import is 44 billion (payments). The shortage ( payments - receipt ) is 21 billion, 88% of receipts. Normally the situation will lead to bankrupcy.
> 
> Will India be there till 2020?*



Enough with the stupidity, my friend. 

Are you aware of something called - financing of the CAD?? It is possible for countries to continue for years with a Current Account Deficit, by developing mechanisms to finance this deficit. And india has more than enough financial muscle to tackle these deficits in the foreseeable future. 

India has recently undertaken various initiatives for relaxing the FDI norms to attract foreign investment - such as FDI in retail, aviation, media, insurance, etc. Also, there are further initiatives in the pipeline which are likely to attract further investment. 

Also read up a bit on what General Anti Avoidance Rules. It is a sensitive issue with respect to FIIs. India has also relaxed its stance on GAAR, paving the way for greater investment interest from foreign investors - as is visible from healthy trading and trajectory of indian stock exchanges (BSE and NSE). 

Add to this the lose monetary policy of western economies (eg - QE3), and what you have are billions of dollars which will be following emerging economies such as India. 

And even if the FDI / FII inflows are depressed for a couple of fiscals - india still has dollar reserves of over USD 250 billion. Whichever way you choose to spin it, India is more than capable of the financing these deficits through inflows and reserves. 

Moreover, to reduce the current account deficit, India has undertaken steps such as slowly freeing the prices of petroleum products from subsidies. There is also a drive against investment in gold in favour of more productive investment, as in terms of value, it is the second biggest item on the import list, after oil.

Your arguments rest on sensational headlines and are on a weak footing.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IndoCarib

*Mahindra looking to buy a controlling stake at Aston Martin*

Aston Martin&#8217;s controlling shareholder, Investment Dar Co., has approached potential buyers for the maker of luxury sports cars featured in James Bond movies, said five people with knowledge of the matter.

The Kuwaiti company, which owns 64 percent of Gaydon, U.K.- based Aston Martin, has hired Rothschild to advise on the sale, said one of the people, who asked not to be identified because the talks are private. *Mahindra & Mahindra Ltd. (MM), the Indian automaker, is among potential suitors Investment Dar has approached in recent few months, two of the people said. *

Aston Martin Owner Said to Approach Suitors for Carmaker - Bloomberg


----------



## jiki

why our mandarin brothers are so much worried about india despite knowing that the economic slow down is now a global turmoil ,every one is a part of globalisation now a days , so china is not a wonderland it has also wittnessed the same debacle as their Eco is countineously degradding since last 2 yrs , they are jumping up bcoz it is still 7.smnthg as ahead of india 5. and their gdp is now 4times of india's , my little bros the speedy u grow the sooner u will get saturated , look ur yng mass will start vanishing from 2020 onwords and after 2030 it cant attarct any investment and attend any growth , but in india despite struggling to attend a good growth rate , to impliment economic and social reforms we can surpass china in yr of 2050-2060 bcoz of the strong yng and working mass we would have till that time which cause a sound investment in the country and push our GDP to a very good number
i want to share with all who argues for chinese growth model

look a country cant never be built or developed mere in terms of GDP growth rate , it sud be distributed among the people in equal manner as well. for a large country always people of its maters than anything.......GDP grth ,mltry pwr anything . we know that we are continuously leveled as a corruption savvy country by the world but we know that we have numerous no of mecanism to fight corruption , here a simple social activist can dragg the supreme leader between the people,here even the party which get max no of vote cant able to form gov alone, here media (which is the only medium for common ppl to see the rest of the world ) is regarded as a 4th pilar of our constitution ---this is called a true freedom, a true democracy and only an Indian can understand it than the rest of the world . Now my chinese frnds where u stand regarding this points, do you have ever know what is freedom, what is democracy, can u file a case against ur premier or ur politburo chief if ur politburo once announce a elephant as a dog u start petting it the next day, in ur news channnel's anchor are dressed in military uniform----whts the hell is this? u may describe urself as a strong state but a very weak society but we as a very strong society always try to build a strong state. so try to make ur country strong first as a society not as a production machine , the recent unrest inside the country and inside the rulling party are not the blessing for the future , u all have already seen the consequence of the strong communist soviet union .

We indian never want the richest or the stongest india in the world rather we always want live as a united india where each and every kind of people could fill the peace,the freedom, the prosperity and the security.


----------



## laman12345

We don't need big talk from some members of Indians, We just tell the real Data

*India inflation hits 11 months High*

Inflation based on the consumer price index rose marginally to 9.75% in October as compared to 9.73% in the previous month, on account of a sharp increase in prices of sugar, pulses and vegetables, government data showed Monday. Sugar became costlier by 19.61% year-on-year. Prices of pulses jumped by 14.89% and vegetables became costlier by 10.74%.

India's consumer price inflation rises to 9.75% - Hindustan Times

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## laman12345

*India's worst on record trade deficit of $20 billion*


India: double very bad data shock

Data released on Monday shows that India&#8217;s industrial production contracted 0.4 per cent in September year-on-year, an unpleasant surprise given widespread expectations of an increase of 2 per cent or more. And to make things worse, the trade deficit hit a record $21bn in October &#8211; up from $18bn in September.

On the foreign exchanges, the rupee fell 0.74 per cent against the US dollar, taking its decline for this year to more than 9%. 

Barclays said in a note that* this was a &#8220;shock&#8221; *and added: &#8220;Market expectations for IP growth once again covered a wide range (from 1.2% to 5.0%) and again the actual outcome fell well below the range.&#8221;

India: double data shock

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

Hope RBI is watching. Time to cut the rates


----------



## laman12345

IndoCarib said:


> Hope RBI is watching. Time to cut the rates



what a terrible idea

Cut rate when India inflation hits 11 months High = Commit Suicide

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

laman12345 said:


> what a terrible idea
> 
> Cut rate when India inflation hits 11 months High = Commit Suicide



Rate hike has not done any magic in controlling inflation so far. RBI might as well cut rates to boost production.


----------



## CZAR

laman12345 said:


> We don't need big talk from some members of Indians, We just tell the real Data
> 
> *India inflation hits 11 months High*
> 
> Inflation based on the consumer price index rose marginally to 9.75% in October as compared to 9.73% in the previous month, on account of a sharp increase in prices of sugar, pulses and vegetables, government data showed Monday. Sugar became costlier by 19.61% year-on-year. Prices of pulses jumped by 14.89% and vegetables became costlier by 10.74%.
> 
> India's consumer price inflation rises to 9.75% - Hindustan Times



You have cited figures for the CPI. Do you understand the difference between what CPI and WPI are?? Quit making a mockery of yourself.


----------



## CZAR

laman12345 said:


> what a terrible idea
> 
> Cut rate when India inflation hits 11 months High = Commit Suicide



Just because guys like you get off to sensational headlines from india courtesy of google, does not mean that you have begun to understand the indian economy. 

Most analysts / economists here concur that high inflation has been a by product of supply-side constraints and is not induced by demand pressure. Hence, there is only so much that a tight monetary policy can hope to achieve. 

In such a scenario, hurting demand to compensate for lack of investment on the supply side is a quick fix which will do more harm than good.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## laman12345

CZAR said:


> You have cited figures for the CPI. Do you understand the difference between what CPI and WPI are?? Quit making a mockery of yourself.



(Updated) 
*
Food Inflation over 10%, I feel so sad for India poor people *

The highest price rise in October was seen in sugar, which rose by 19.61 per cent year-on-year, followed by edible oils and fat, which went up by 17.92 per cent, while pulses and cereals were costlier by 14.89 per cent.

Vegetable prices in the month saw a rise of 10.74 per cent, while meat, fish and egg rates increased by 12.18 per cent.

Food, clothing prices push inflation up to 9.75% in Oct



laman12345 said:


> *India's worst on record trade deficit of $20 billion*
> 
> 
> India: double very bad data shock
> 
> Data released on Monday shows that India&#8217;s industrial production contracted 0.4 per cent in September year-on-year, an unpleasant surprise given widespread expectations of an increase of 2 per cent or more. And to make things worse, the trade deficit hit a record $21bn in October &#8211; up from $18bn in September.
> 
> On the foreign exchanges, the rupee fell 0.74 per cent against the US dollar, taking its decline for this year to more than 9%.
> 
> Barclays said in a note that* this was a &#8220;shock&#8221; *and added: &#8220;Market expectations for IP growth once again covered a wide range (from 1.2% to 5.0%) and again the actual outcome fell well below the range.&#8221;
> 
> India: double data shock




how can India solve this critical situation?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CZAR

laman12345 said:


> (Updated)
> 
> Food Inflation over 10%, *I feel so sad for India poor people *



I feel sad for you, my friend. The way you obsess, furiously googling reports / articles in a desperate hope of massaging your ego, hints at some kind of mental illness. 



laman12345 said:


> how can India solve this critical situation?



Please read post# 3968.


----------



## ajtr

The Hindu : Business News : Imports surge to $44.2 bn


----------



## laman12345

CZAR said:


> I feel sad for you, my friend. The way you obsess, furiously googling reports / articles in a desperate hope of massaging your ego, hints at some kind of mental illness.



lol personal attack

I just tell the real data & real updated news but some Indians can't accept the reality


----------



## AADHAAR

laman12345 said:


> lol personal attack
> 
> I just tell the real data & real updated news but some Indians can't accept the reality



Dear commie friend, please accept reality.

You are unable to sleep at night ... scared or paranoid about India, whatsoever.

Please consult a non-chinese doctor (you know, for obvious reasons) .. and refer a few of your other mates for consultation too.

Get well soon..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CZAR

laman12345 said:


> lol personal attack
> 
> I just tell the real data & real updated news but some Indians can't accept the reality



Call it a personal attack, if it pleases you. But i am merely amazed at the diligence with which you strive to massage your ego. I guess the extent of your efforts is directly proportional to the degree of emasculation. 

As for facts. I have not sought to challenge the facts that you presented, but have merely refuted the amateurish conclusions that you have somehow managed to arrive at. 

I had requested to look through post# 3967. It has a point-wise rebuttal of your flimsy arguments about the CAD. Here it is - 



CZAR said:


> Enough with the stupidity, my friend.
> 
> Are you aware of something called - financing of the CAD?? It is possible for countries to continue for years with a Current Account Deficit, by developing mechanisms to finance this deficit. And india has more than enough financial muscle to tackle these deficits in the foreseeable future.
> 
> India has recently undertaken various initiatives for relaxing the FDI norms to attract foreign investment - such as FDI in retail, aviation, media, insurance, etc. Also, there are further initiatives in the pipeline which are likely to attract further investment.
> 
> Also read up a bit on what General Anti Avoidance Rules. It is a sensitive issue with respect to FIIs. India has also relaxed its stance on GAAR, paving the way for greater investment interest from foreign investors - as is visible from healthy trading and trajectory of indian stock exchanges (BSE and NSE).
> 
> Add to this the lose monetary policy of western economies (eg - QE3), and what you have are billions of dollars which will be following emerging economies such as India.
> 
> And even if the FDI / FII inflows are depressed for a couple of fiscals - india still has dollar reserves of over USD 250 billion. Whichever way you choose to spin it, India is more than capable of the financing these deficits through inflows and reserves.
> 
> Moreover, to reduce the current account deficit, India has undertaken steps such as slowly freeing the prices of petroleum products from subsidies. There is also a drive against investment in gold in favour of more productive investment, as in terms of value, it is the second biggest item on the import list, after oil.
> 
> Your arguments rest on sensational headlines and are on a weak footing.


----------



## laman12345

*India has largest debt-to-GDP ratio among developing nations*

India's Debt Higher than Spain

Considering its increasing debt, ratings agency Fitch had cut India's outlook to negative from stable in the last week. "If the debt to GDP ratio continues to accelerate further, the Indian economy will be exposed to the risk of further downgrades by other major rating agencies."

Greece is not the only country that is feeling the pain of rising debt. There are some nations, including India, that have massive debt.

High debt to GDP ratio tends to dampen the credit worthiness of the Indian economy. Viewing its increasing debt, Fitch had cut India's outlook to negative from stable in the last week.

India has largest debt-to-GDP ratio among developing nations: Report - Economic Times


----------



## laman12345

*India FDI inflows declined by 60% in April-August 2012 *

Foreign direct investment (FDI) in India declined by about 20 per cent to $ 2.26 billion in August compared to same month in the previous year

During April-August 2012 the FDI inflows dipped by 60 per cent to $ 8.16 billion from $ 20.63 billion in the same period last year, an official in the Department of Industrial Policy and Promotion (DIPP) said.

Decline in foreign investments puts pressure on the country&#8217;s balance of payments (BoP) and could also impact the rupee.

Business Line : Industry & Economy News : FDI dips 20% to $ 2.26 bn in August


----------



## AADHAAR

^^^ ....


----------



## Aramsogo

ajtr said:


> The Hindu : Business News : Imports surge to $44.2 bn



Do Indians even understand this chart ???????

HINT: See the DOWN arrows??


----------



## conworldus

Aramsogo said:


> Do Indians even understand this chart ???????
> 
> HINT: See the DOWN arrows??



Bro why do you think the Indians still haven't finalized their MMRCA deal? They are out of money.

Hyperflation in a stagnant economy. Enjoy.

India&#39;s consumer price inflation rises to 9.75 percent - NY Daily News | NewsCred SmartWire


----------



## CZAR

laman12345 said:


> *India has largest debt-to-GDP ratio among developing nations*
> 
> India's Debt Higher than Spain
> 
> Considering its increasing debt, ratings agency Fitch had cut India's outlook to negative from stable in the last week. "If the debt to GDP ratio continues to accelerate further, the Indian economy will be exposed to the risk of further downgrades by other major rating agencies."
> 
> Greece is not the only country that is feeling the pain of rising debt. There are some nations, including India, that have massive debt.
> 
> High debt to GDP ratio tends to dampen the credit worthiness of the Indian economy. Viewing its increasing debt, Fitch had cut India's outlook to negative from stable in the last week.
> 
> India has largest debt-to-GDP ratio among developing nations: Report - Economic Times



Thanks for this post. It only reaffirms my faith in your lack of understanding of how the indian economy works. 

The numbers might look ominous to the layman. However, a detailed look at the data will tell you that a large part of india's debt is rupee denominated. Moreover, large chunk of the govt bonds have been lapped up by the big pubic sector banks where the govt enjoys a controlling stake. So in essence, the govt owes money to itself!!

Also, since majority of the debt is rupee denominated, it acts as a natural shield against forex rate volatility. FYI, India's external debt is limited to merely 20% of the GDP. 

External debt to GDP ratio rises to 20% in FY12 - Indian Express

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

CZAR said:


> Just because guys like you get off to sensational headlines from india courtesy of google, does not mean that you have begun to understand the indian economy.
> 
> Most analysts / economists here concur that high inflation has been a by product of supply-side constraints and is not induced by demand pressure. Hence, there is only so much that a tight monetary policy can hope to achieve.
> 
> In such a scenario, hurting demand to compensate for lack of investment on the supply side is a quick fix which will do more harm than good.



The RBI doesn't seem to agree with you&#12290;

Are you suggesting that the guys manning the RBI are a bunch of utter fools&#65311;

If so&#65292;what makes you so ****-sure that those economists who trumpets high inflation are not a bunch of bigger fools&#65311;


----------



## kawaraj

the trade deterioration is partly due to the weakening currency. 

but yes, the Indian economy is in bad shape if GOI don't offer some stimulus plan it's going to be worse. I agree with the Rate cut ideas. the Point is if you are still in progress, inflation is never a concern.


----------



## cirr

India is proud of being a nation that saves over 35% of its earnings&#12290;

Lowering interest rates in the face of rising inflation must be a policy welcomed by the hundreds of millions o savers&#12290;

Seeing their hard-earned savings being eroded by negative real interests must be the best thing that has ever happened to the poor and the elderly&#65292;especially those old-aged pensioners&#65288;if there are any&#65289; since sliced-bread&#12290;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

Aramsogo said:


> Do Indians even understand this chart ???????
> 
> HINT: See the DOWN arrows??



What about Chinese economy, from 14.2% GDP growth to all time low of 7.4%.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CZAR

conworldus said:


> Bro why do you think the Indians still haven't finalized their MMRCA deal? They are out of money.
> 
> Hyperflation in a stagnant economy. Enjoy.
> 
> India's consumer price inflation rises to 9.75 percent - NY Daily News | NewsCred SmartWire



Needless trolling. 

For starters, some members here need to appreciate the difference between CPI and WPI. And FYI, India's WPI for October, in fact, fell to 7.45% vs 7.81% (MoM). 

India Inflation Slows to 7.45% in October - WSJ.com


----------



## AADHAAR

Gigawatt said:


> What about Chinese economy, from 14.2% GDP growth to all time low of 7.4%.



He won't understand those down arrows. 

Neither how their lousy stock index is the worst performing of all countries in the world.

Coming to the reason why they are here -- simple -> $hit scared of when the "7.4%" falls below ours. After all that building up ghost cities, piling up coal which no one wants becomes awkward for themselves.


----------



## Backbencher

By Matthias Williams
NEW DELHI | Wed Nov 14, 2012
3:17pm IST
(Reuters) - India's headline
inflation unexpectedly eased to
its slowest pace in eight
months in October, a welcome
relief from a string of bad data
but still high enough to be a
headache for policymakers
struggling to balance the need
for growth with taming prices.
Wholesale prices - India's main
inflation gauge - rose an annual
7.45 percent, the slowest pace
since February, government data
released on Wednesday showed.
The figure was slower than the
7.81 percent recorded in
September, as food and fuel prices
rose less quickly, and less than the
7.96 percent predicted in a Reuters
poll of analysts.
With India's economy on track to
grow at its worst pace in a decade,
and a general election due in just
over a year, the government has
been pressing the Reserve Bank of
India (RBI) to cut interest rates to
revive growth. But the central bank
has rebuffed those calls, saying
prices are still rising too fast to
risk loosening policy.
The latest inflation reading is still
seen as too high for the RBI to bow
to pressure from the government
and businesses by cutting rates at
its next policy review in December.
However, it could do so early next
year.
"Despite the downtick, elevated
inflation will prevent the RBI from
easing aggressively," said Jyoti
Narasimhan, senior principal
economist, IHS Global Insight.
"With inflation unlikely to recede
substantially, we no longer expect
the RBI to soften its stance and cut
policy rates on 18 December to
support flagging economic growth."
India's financial markets were
closed on Wednesday for a festival.
India rates, WPI graphic
link.reuters.com/saq26s
DISMAL DATA
Data on Monday showed the
monthly trade deficit climbed to its
highest-ever level, while industrial
production surprisingly contracted,
dashing hopes that the economy
was regaining traction.
Prime Minister Manmohan Singh's
government is trying hard to get
the economy back to the near
double-digit growth that helped
project India as a rising global
power and helped Singh's Congress
party win two back-to-back
elections since 2004.
But with state polls looming and a
general election due in 2014, an
economic revival would help Singh
generate resources to fund big-
ticket welfare programmes meant
for his party's core constituency
comprising poor and rural voters.
It would also help mitigate anger at
rising prices.
Singh said in a speech over the
weekend that his government had
"dispelled doom and gloom" about
the economy with a series of policy
steps, including curbing fuel
subsidies and liberalising foreign
investment rules.
But investors are clamouring for
the government to do more. They
want Singh to push ahead with a
reform agenda that has progressed
fitfully, calling for a more
business-friendly tax regime and
speedier clearances for
infrastructure projects.
Singh has faced opposition to
flagship policies from powerful
regional allies as well as opposition
parties, setting the stage for
another stormy parliament session
when it reconvenes on Nov 22.
"The (inflation) number is better
than what most people had
expected, but based on the past
experiences there is a likelihood of
the numbers getting revised," said
Rupa Rege Nitsure, chief economist
at Bank of Baroda in Mumbai.
The government revised up August
inflation to 8.01 percent from the
7.55 percent initially reported.
"The Reserve Bank will wait till the
headline inflation falls by 100 basis
points more. The government is
putting on pressure, but the
Reserve Bank will not succumb to
that pressure until the inflation
comes down to the comfort zone,"
Rupa Rege Nitsure said. (Additional
reporting by the Mumbai bureau
and Arup Roychoudhury in New
Delhi; Editing by Simon Cameron-
Moore & Kim Coghill)

October inflation surprises; slowest in 8 months | Reuters


A much awaited news

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

*India PM to get $15 bn investment on Japan visit*

TOKYO: *India&#8217;s Prime Minister Manmohan Singh is set to sign deals for infrastructure projects worth $15 billion on a visit to Japan this week, a report said Wednesday.
*
The trip, which starts Thursday, will see the Indian premier hold talks with his Japanese counterpart Yoshihiko Noda and lunch with Japanese business leaders, said officials at the foreign ministry and industry lobby Keidanren (Japan Business Federation).

*A total of 19 infrastructure projects worth 1.2 trillion yen will benefit from the deals, which will involve Japanese manufacturers and trading houses, the Nikkei business daily reported.*

India PM to get $15 bn investment on Japan visit | DAWN.COM


----------



## Agent_47




----------



## IndoCarib

*Renault to export India-made Duster to UK market*

French auto major Renault today said that the company will soon start exporting its utility vehicle 'Duster' from India to UK and to countries in Africa and Asian countries. The company also said that besides launching new products, major thrust for India will be the after market, a senior representative from Renault India said.

Renault to export India-made Duster to UK market

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*India: Volvo to invest $700m to expand lorry manufacturing*

Volvo plans to invest nearly $700m in its Indian operations, in a sign the Swedish company plans to compete in the country&#8217;s growing commercial vehicle market.

http://blogs.ft.com/beyond-brics/2012/11/16/india-volvo-to-invest-700m-to-expand-lorry-manufacturing/#axzz2COed2in1


----------



## shuttler

*Exclusive: India concedes deficit target looks doubtful*

reuters

NEW DELHI | Fri Nov 16, 2012 4:39pm IST

(Reuters) - India will struggle to meet its already swollen deficit target this year after a dismal response to this week's auction of mobile phone licences and a battle to sell stakes in state companies, finance ministry officials privately concede.

*Global rating agencies have threatened to downgrade India's sovereign credit rating to junk if it fails to put its fiscal house in order.*

Analysts said while the disappointing auction would likely not be a deciding factor, it underscored the challenges facing the government in trying to slash the deficit.

*Just last month, subdued tax revenue and higher spending on subsidies forced the government to revise its fiscal deficit target to 5.3 percent of gross domestic product (GDP) for the current financial year from a previous target of 5.1 percent.
*
*In setting the new target, the government was banking heavily on generating billions of dollars from the auction of second-generation (2G) mobile phone licences. But the auction this week yielded just under 25 percent of the targeted 400 billion rupees, catching officials off-guard.
*
Finance Minister P. Chidambaram said on Friday he was still confident of meeting the 5.3 percent target, although his officials expressed scepticism, *saying the poor auction result may have pushed the government's already tough deficit target even further out of reach.*

"The task has become more difficult. Some out-of-the-box measures are needed to save the situation," a senior finance ministry official with direct knowledge of the matter told Reuters.

Other finance ministry officials interviewed by Reuters this week gave similar assessments. The officials declined to be identified as they are not authorised to speak to the media.

Seven private economists polled by Reuters said *they now expected the fiscal deficit for the year to end-March 2013 to grow to 5.5-6 percent of GDP.*

"Slippage is now inevitable. How much slippage happens depends on whether they can actually cut down on any spending area," said Sonal Verma, an economist at Nomura.

*FISCAL CREDIBILITY AT STAKE
*
The government still has some options to get it closer to its fiscal goal.

It could sell its stakes in private firms such as Axis Bank (AXBK.NS), infrastructure company Larsen and Toubro (LART.NS) and hotel and tobacco conglomerate ITC (ITC.NS). It can also ask for special dividends from cash-rich, state-run companies.

Besides selling still-unsold telecom spectrum - another auction is possible before March - it could even consider liquidating its land holdings, finance ministry officials said.

*But the officials said it was unclear just how much revenue that would generate and whether it would be enough to meet the 5.3 percent fiscal target.
*
*Last year, the fiscal deficit overshot the target of 4.6 percent by 1.2 percentage points. Another big slippage this year could further erode the nation's fiscal credibility.
*
"It is not business as usual. Everybody is under pressure to meet the (deficit) target," said a finance ministry official. "Time is running out."

The government's battle to mend its finances not only undermines the campaign against* persistenly high inflation*, but also *lowers growth prospects* as *funding the deficit from domestic savings crowds out private investment*.

The government is on track to *borrow 5.7 trillion rupees, or 5.6 percent of GDP*, by February. *Every 0.1 percentage point increase in the deficit is estimated to result in an additional market borrowing of at least 100 billion rupees.*

The response to the 2G auction was in sharp contrast with the 2010 sale of faster, third-generation licences, which fetched the government more than $12 billion and helped contain the deficit that year at 4.7 percent.

"We were over-optimistic," a senior economic adviser at the ministry conceded.

*Chidambaram pledged last month to nearly halve the fiscal deficit by March 2017. But the plan he presented was short on specifics and was panned by economists*. (Additional reporting by Annie Banerji; Editing by Ross Colvin and Jacqueline Wong)


----------



## shuttler

*Rupee falls to over two-month low*

reuters

MUMBAI | Fri Nov 16, 2012 5:30pm IST

(Reuters) - The rupee* fell to an over-two-month low on Friday, extending its losing streak to a third week, as investors remained cautious on risk assets ahead of a key eurogroup meeting and worries over the U.S. 'fiscal cliff'.*

The *unit fell 0.75 percent for the week, in which the country's twin deficits again came to the fore with a string of disappointing macroeconomic data.
*
Investors expect the rupee to closely track global developments next week with eurogroup ministers slated to meet on Tuesday to forge a deal on Greece.

Worries over the U.S. fiscal situation also continue to add to global growth worries.

Dealers said talk of intervention by the Reserve Bank of India kept a lid on the rupee's losses, though there was no unanimity over whether the central bank actually sold dollars.

"I do not think that rupee will weaken beyond 55.50 to the dollar this year. Otherwise the RBI will use its firepower," said Satyajit Kanjilal, chief executive at Forexserve.

Still, *the rupee fell to 55.2050 to the dollar in the session*, a level last seen on September 13, a day before the government announced key reforms in aviation and multi-brand retail.

The* partially convertible rupee ended weaker at 55.1650/1750 to a dollar as against its previous close of 54.70/71.*

Investors will now closely watch the parliament session beginning Thursday to see whether the government can push through its key reform proposals like foreign direct investment in pension and hiking the limit for insurance.

The tepid response to the telecom spectrum auction, which* garnered about one-fourth of the 400 billion rupees budgeted, will make it difficult to keep the fiscal deficit in check.*

The *trade deficit for October widened to its worst at $21 billion*, *fueling concerns about the current account deficit.
*
"*We expect India's growth recovery to remain shallow, as the worsening of the twin deficit suggests that the macro-economic imbalances have yet to correct," Nomura said in a note.
*
In the *offshore non-deliverable forwards segment, the one-month contract was at 55.50 while the three-month was at 56.07.*

In the currency futures market,* the most traded near-month dollar/rupee on the National Stock Exchange and the MCX-SX closed around 55.3275 with total traded volume of $4.5 billion.*


----------



## shuttler

*Investor fears over India strike (1:55) *

http://in.reuters.com/video/2012/09/20/investor-fears-over-india-strike?videoChannel=13423&videoId=237887601


*European investors watch with concern as shops, businesses and transport grinds to a halt across India as part of a one-day nationwide strike against sweeping economic reforms announced by the government last week*. Matt Cowan reports 

*The stike is costing india to lose $2.3 billion in lost production and trade!

*


----------



## danger007

^^^^^ lol @ chinese members here..... Internet RED font warriors.....

don't worry it will gain again...


----------



## IndoCarib

shuttler said:


> *Investor fears over India strike (1:55) *
> 
> http://in.reuters.com/video/2012/09/20/investor-fears-over-india-strike?videoChannel=13423&videoId=237887601
> 
> 
> *European investors watch with concern as shops, businesses and transport grinds to a halt across India as part of a one-day nationwide strike against sweeping economic reforms announced by the government last week*. Matt Cowan reports
> 
> *The stike is costing india to lose $2.3 billion in lost production and trade!
> 
> *



This is old news. The strike was held on September 20, 2012. In case you are still in your cave, this is November 2012


----------



## shuttler

IndoCarib said:


> This is old news. The strike was held on September 20, 2012. In case you are still in your cave, this is November 2012



I am calling upon you guys about how much damage is that kind of strike costing to your economy!

Your failing and aging eye-sight cant read my *highlight*!

Hahaha!


----------



## IndoCarib

shuttler said:


> I am calling upon you guys about how much damage is that kind of strike costing to your economy!
> 
> Your failing and aging eye-sight cant read my *highlight*!
> 
> Hahaha!



People have the right to protest in a democratic country. India has the depth to absorb such losses incurred by strikes. If you knew the strike is long over why did you post it again ? You couldn't find anything new ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

IndoCarib said:


> People have the right to protest in a democratic country.* India has the depth to absorb such losses incurred by strikes*



*Do you?*

*you FM is scrambling to meet the deficit target*!


----------



## IndoCarib

shuttler said:


> *Do you?*
> 
> *you FM is scrambling to meet the deficit target*!



dont worry about our deficit. we have seen it before in 1991. and we emerged much stronger


----------



## ramu

New Delhi wants to curb gold imports to USD 38 billion in the current fiscal year from USD 58 billion in 2011 to 2012 as it seeks to rein in its current account deficit and encourage money tied up in gold back into the economy


----------



## shuttler

IndoCarib said:


> People have the right to protest in a democratic country. India has the depth to absorb such losses incurred by strikes. If you knew the strike is *long over* why did you post it again ? You couldn't find anything new ?



you miss the point after your edition!

it is the scale of strike in one day and the cost to your economy! more strikes will be forthcoming as you are launching more reforms in the pipeline! does it mean something to you?!?



IndoCarib said:


> dont worry about our deficit. we have seen it before in 1991. and we emerged much stronger




the implication of the strike-miss deficit target - current a/c and fiscal deficits all spell bad situations looming for india in terms of credit evaluation and FDI!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

ramu said:


> New Delhi wants to curb gold imports to USD 38 billion in the current fiscal year from USD 58 billion in 2011 to 2012 as it seeks to rein in its current account deficit and encourage money tied up in gold back into the economy



but the last quarter is the festive period for indians to stock up gold!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

There is an effective measure which can help relieve the damage of the last quarter gold buying frenzy on your economy. 

RBI has to issue "gold redemption certificates" to your folks; thus solving the problems of buying real gold from outside and thereby absorbing the rupees from the society which help relaxing the liquidity and currency exchange pressure

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beijing consensus

In the first 3 quarters of 2012:

Indian gold consumption was 612 tons.
Chinese gold consumption was 605 tons.

The performance in 4th quarter will determine which country finishes the year as the worlds largest hold consumer. China has dramatically closed the gap with India. China could emerge as the largest gold consumer for the first time. China did well in Q1 and Q2 but poorly in Q3. India did well in Q3 after a slow start in Q1 and Q2.

This is according to the World Gold Council.


----------



## Boson

^^^ Good. Chinese buy gold when it's at it's costliest. 

There is more than 100% increase in the price of Gold in less than 4 years (i.e. in 2008.. when chinese were buying US treasuries earning less than 1% interest). Great time for chinese to buy gold.  

Anyway, on the flip side... India's gold demand is consumption / emotion driven. And people "marrying now" may need to cough up more to buy gold. Even, I bought gold for marriage reasons and it sits doing nothing productive in the bank locker. Though, it earned great "nominal" returns ..... investment in shares or deposits in bank would have been more economically productive.

Hopefully, high prices will mean more money to be diverted for economically useful purposes in India.

I advice nobody to buy gold at this time.... it's historical trend of "always increasing price" is about to be broken. Gold will behave more like other commodities, in future. (I mean, that's what I believe).

In fact, for those who are not "emotionally" involved... it may be good time to sell gold and buy real estate or stock.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

beijing consensus said:


> In the first 3 quarters of 2012:
> 
> Indian gold consumption was 612 tons.
> Chinese gold consumption was 605 tons.
> 
> The performance in 4th quarter will determine which country finishes the year as the worlds largest hold consumer. China has dramatically closed the gap with India. China could emerge as the largest gold consumer for the first time. China did well in Q1 and Q2 but poorly in Q3. India did well in Q3 after a slow start in Q1 and Q2.
> 
> This is according to the World Gold Council.



we are also the no 1 gold producer
when you net off&#65292; india is in much poorer shape


----------



## Boson

shuttler said:


> we are also the no 1 gold producer
> when you net off&#65292; india is in much poorer shape



Even if china exported all it's gold production to India .. it would fullfill only one-third of our annual requirement.

Cheap chinese gold is welcome.. (off course, chinese quality is always a concern. Huh !! who wants fake CPC gold !! And CPC's production figures are always "politically correct" than "actually correct" ).

Though, I would still prefer if Indians buy real assets, not gold.

Indian households already carry about 18,000 tons of gold (11% of the entire world's stock), worth about 1 trillion dollars .. and unfortunately earn no interest (only a prospect of price increase in a dummy commodity).

Cheap gold is good for India, because people buy it as a consumption item and habits won't change easily.


----------



## shuttler

Boson said:


> Even if china exported all it's gold production to India .. it would fullfill only one-third of our annual requirement.
> 
> Cheap chinese gold is welcome.. (off course, chinese quality is always a concern. Huh !! who wants fake CPC gold !! And CPC's production figures are always "politically correct" than "actually correct" ).
> 
> Though, I would still prefer if Indians buy real assets, not gold.
> 
> Indian households already carry about 18,000 tons of gold (11% of the entire world's stock), worth about 1 trillion dollars .. and unfortunately earn no interest (only a prospect of price increase in a dummy commodity).
> 
> Cheap gold is good for India, because people buy it as a consumption item and habits won't change easily.



we dont need to feed cheap indian customers&#65281;no thanks&#65281;

we have our our production and consumption - both for industry and ornaments&#65281;


----------



## AADHAAR

shuttler said:


> we dont need to feed cheap indian customers&#65281;no thanks&#65281;
> 
> we have our our production and consumption - both for industry and ornaments&#65281;



Ok, then don't export. 

Eat it; it will make your blood yellow.


----------



## shuttler

AADHAAR said:


> Ok, then don't export.
> 
> Eat it; it will make your blood yellow.



haha who said we are exporting! we have plenty of gourmet food in stock better worry about your kids!


----------



## AADHAAR

shuttler said:


> haha who said we are exporting! we have plenty of gourmet food in stock better worry about your kids!



Ok.. eat your "gourment, made-in-china" food of the "best, made-in-chian" quality. happy..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

*
India is JPMorgan's top BRIC market for 2013 underweight China*

*Indian stocks are the top selection among the so-called BRIC nations next year at JPMorgan Chase & Co because of improving policy and easier monetary conditions.*

&#8220;We remain constructive on Indian equities as we go into 2013,&#8221; JPMorgan analysts led by Adrian Mowat and Sunil Garg wrote in a report on Monday. The brokerage is underweight on China, where the &#8220;key concern is profits as capacity continues to grow faster than demand,&#8221; they said.

India is JPMorgan's top BRIC market for 2013 underweight China

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RPK

RBI bans bank loans to buy gold - Indian Express


----------



## IndoCarib

India Investment Agency Clears Ikea Proposal to Set Up Stores 

NEW DELHI--Sweden's Ikea Group Tuesday took a key step closer to setting up wholly owned stores in India--one of its largest untapped markets--with the country's foreign investment board deciding to forward its proposal to the federal cabinet.

India Investment Agency Clears Ikea Proposal - WSJ.com


----------



## IndoCarib

*Jaguar Land Rover: Indian-owned British cars, now Made-in-China*

*Jaguar Land Rover (JLR) and Chery Automobile Company (CAC), the British and Chinese carmakers, today announced in a media statement that the two have formally laid the foundation stone for their new manufacturing facility in the People&#8217;s Republic of China.*

The two companies recently received formal approval from the Chinese Government for their joint venture and now have a licence to manufacture Jaguar Land Rover vehicles and new models for a partnership brand in China.

Jaguar Land Rover: Indian-owned British cars, now Made-in-China - Emirates 24/7


----------



## luckych



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abhishek_

IndoCarib said:


> India Investment Agency Clears Ikea Proposal to Set Up Stores
> 
> NEW DELHI--Sweden's Ikea Group Tuesday took a key step closer to setting up wholly owned stores in India--one of its largest untapped markets--with the country's foreign investment board deciding to forward its proposal to the federal cabinet.
> 
> India Investment Agency Clears Ikea Proposal - WSJ.com



NEW DELHI&#8212;Ikea Group took a significant step Tuesday toward setting up wholly owned stores in one of the furniture retailer's largest untapped markets, as India's foreign investment board forwarded the Swedish company's proposal to the federal cabinet. 

Economic Affairs Secretary Arvind Mayaram said the Foreign Investment Promotion Board has cleared Ikea's proposal to invest &#8364;1.5 billion ($1.9 billion) to set up 25 stores in India.






The Cabinet Committee on Economic Affairs, which will now study the plan, is widely expected to give the go-ahead, especially because it has already received the foreign investment board's recommendation. The board is required to send all investment proposals of more than 12 billion rupees, or $218 million, to the cabinet.

Ikea is only the second foreign retailer, after U.K. footwear company Pavers England, to get the board's approval to set up wholly owned stores in India. The Swedish company sought permission for its plan from India in June.

If implemented, Ikea's investment would be the largest in India by a global company since New Delhi last year allowed 100% foreign ownership in single-brand retail ventures, where a company sells only its own brand of goods.

Previously, foreign companies could own a maximum 51% stake in such retail operations.

Ikea, which is known globally for its furniture and household goods, plans to invest in India through a group company called Ingka Holding Overseas BV.

Ikea currently sources products from India for its global operations.

Foreign retailers are looking to set up operations in India at a time when the country's growing middle class is increasingly adopting Western trends and tastes.

Ikea and other foreign retailers were initially concerned about a rule that required them to source products worth at least 30% of the value of their sales in India from small and midsize companies. This September, the government relaxed that rule to allow them to also source from big Indian companies.

In September, the Indian government also revived a plan to let foreign retailers such as Wal-Mart Stores Inc. WMT -0.03% of the U.S. and Carrefour SA CA.FR +2.87% of France own as much as 51% of local multibrand ventures.

Wal-Mart has said it expects to apply by the end of November for permission to set up a full supermarket joint venture.

*Japan to fund multi-billion dollar CBIC project soon*

Japan has said it will soon announce funding for the multi-billion dollar Chennai-Bangalore Industrial Corridor (CBIC), the third mega project that will be quarter-backed by Tokyo. The other two projects that Japan is backing are the Delhi-Mumbai Industrial Corridor (DMIC) and the Dedicated Freight Corridor (DFC).

The announcement of the CBIC project has led to considerable enthusiasm among most south Indian states with Andhra Pradesh wanting its extension to Krishnapatnam port and Karnataka asking for the inclusion of Chitradurga with the State government planning to set up a manufacturing hub between Chitradurga and Tumkur. Kerala is the only south Indian State which has so far not expressed a desire to be included in the project, according to government sources.

The feasibility study for the CBIC is likely to be financed from a 184 billion yen Official Development Assistance (ODA) from Japan which will also fund the second phase of the DFC.

This was conveyed by Japanese Prime Minister Yosihiko Noda during his second meeting in as many days with Prime Minister Manmohan Singh on the sidelines of the Association of South East Asian Nations (ASEAN) summit and related meetings with its dialogue partners, including India.

New Delhi is putting immense faith in CBIC, heralding a renewed round of industrialisation in the south, with T. K. A. Nair, Adviser to Dr. Singh, regularly reviewing its progress.

The project was first made public during the India-Japan annual summit in 2010.

The project will initially focus on Phase-II of the Chennai Outer Ring Road, Chennai-Bangalore Expressway, modernisation of airports in Chennai, Bangalore and Sriperumbudur and ports in Chennai and Ennore, in addition to a high-speed rail link between Chennai, Bangalore and the Avadi rail link.

Simultaneously, State governments and the Centre will deliberate on easing customs procedures and enhanced use of IT and automation.

According to official sources, the Prime Minister welcomed the ongoing projects under the ODA but emphasised that India&#8217;s priority was investment by Japanese business in infrastructure projects such as the Delhi Metro which other cities wanted to emulate. This is the same message he gave to Chinese Prime Minister Wen Jiabao on Monday.
Rare earths

After Dr. Singh&#8217;s visit was put off, the two countries on November 16 signed an MoU on rare earths and inked a pact on social security. The pact of rare earths too was first publicly aired during the 2010 summit.

It is a fall-out of tensions between Japan and China which led to Beijing clamping down on rare earth exports to Tokyo.

http://www.thehindu.com/business/Economy/japan-to-fund-multibillion-dollar-cbic-project-soon/article4116235.ece

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## luckych

*India to receive record $70 billion remittances in 2012: World Bank*

*India will receive record $70 billion remittances in the year 2012, topping the list of developing countries which are expected to receive a total of $406 billion this year, the World Bank has said.*

After India, China will stand second with $66 billion, followed by Mexico and the Philippines with $24 billion each, a latest report by the bank said yesterday. 

In all, worldwide remittances -- including those to high-income countries -- will reach $534 billion in 2012, according to a newly updated World Bank brief on global migration and remittances. 

Other large recipients are Nigeria ($21 billion), Egypt ($18 billion), $14 billion each for Pakistan and Bangladesh, followed by Vietnam ($9 billion) and Lebanon ($7 billion). 

*Officially recorded remittance flows to developing countries are estimated to grow by 6.5 per cent over $351 billion in 2011, with India again topping the chart with $58 billion, followed by China ($57 billion), Mexico ($24 billion) and the Philippines ($23 billion). 
*
Worldwide remittances, including those to high-income countries, are projected to grow to $685 billion in 2015. 

According to the World Bank, remittances to developing countries are expected to rise eight per cent in 2013 and 10 per cent in 2014 to reach $534 billion in 2015. 

In its report, the World Bank notes that the true size of remittance flows, including unrecorded flows through formal and informal channels, is believed to be significantly larger. 

"Compared to private capital flows, remittance flows have shown remarkable resilience since the global financial crisis, registering only a modest fall in 2009, followed by a rapid recovery. The size of remittance flows to developing countries is now more than three times that of official development assistance," the Bank said. 

Among the developing country regions, South Asia and Middle East and North African (MENA) saw the strongest growth, driven primarily by strong economic activity in the Gulf Cooperation Council (GCC) countries. 

For South Asia, remittances in 2012 are expected to total $109 billion, an increase of 12.5 per cent over 2011. 

East Asia and Pacific region, is estimated to attract $114 billion, an increase of 7.2 per cent over 2011; while MENA is expected to receive $47 billion, an increase of 8.4 per cent over the previous year. 

Remittances to Egypt have surged since 2010, perhaps driven by increased support by migrants to their families in the face of political uncertainty or savings brought by returning migrants. 

Remittances to Latin America and Caribbean (LAC) were supported by a recovering economy and moderately improving labour market in the US, but were moderated by a weak European economy. 

As a percentage of GDP, the top recipients of remittances in 2011 were Tajikistan (47 per cent), Liberia (31 per cent), Kyrgyz Republic (29 per cent), Lesotho (27 per cent), Moldova (23 per cent), Nepal (22 per cent), and Samoa (21 per cent). 

Remittances are expected to remain flat to Europe and Central Asia and Sub-Saharan Africa regions, mainly because of the economic contractions in high-income European countries. 

Remittance flows to Europe and Central Asia are estimated at a virtually unchanged $41 billion and $31 billion to Sub-Saharan Africa this year, although both regions are projected to make a robust recovery in remittance flows in 2013.

India to receive record $70 billion remittances in 2012: World Bank - The Economic Times


----------



## kurup

South Africa wants to change its India trade basket

New Delhi : South Africa would like to change the composition of its India trade basket, 85 percent of which is currently made up of raw materials, and manufacture more value&#8722;added products for export. "South African exports to India are dominated by basic commodities and raw materials. We would like to turn that around," Stefanus Botes, economic counsellor at the South Africa High Commission here told IANS.

"Basically, like you, we would like to manufacture more and export... not only things like gold, diamonds and other minerals, which are then polished, refined and sold back to South Africa. We would like to concentrate more on exporting items with value addition," Botes said. South Africa is the focus country at this year s India International Trade Fair. The change in its thinking in this direction is reflected in its pavilion at the trade fair.

Thirty&#8722;three micro businesses have set up stalls under the aegis of the South African Handmade Collection (SAHC), a craft brand that promotes South African handmade products nationally and internationally. Most of these have recorded unexpectedly high volumes of sales within the first week of IITF 2012, beginning right from the opening of the South African pavilion by its Deputy Minister of Trade and Industry Elizabeth Thabethe.

"The South African companies exhibiting here got more than what they had bargained for, with their products flying off the shelves," said Botes. Bags made from recycled plastic, exquisite handicrafts, jewellery and lamps are getting a great response from Indian visitors "owing to their love for handicrafts", according to South African crafter Jabulani Mhlabini.

Mhlabini, who had also participated in IITF 2008 and made a profit of Rs.80,000, was confident that he would "cross the Rs.one lakh&#8722;mark this time". South Africa s Department of Trade and Industry has a scheme aimed at developing export markets for South African products and services, and recruiting new foreign direct investment into the country.

"We are assisting these craft micro&#8722;firms to sell well here in India and make money so they can grow as businesses," said Qondani M. Rwigema, director in South Africa s Department of Trade and Industry, and part of the official delegation to IITF 2012.

"Our department is supporting small and emerging companies to find markets and also aims at promoting emerging craft enterprises, especially those residing in rural areas of South Africa," Rwigema told IANS. "India has a vibrant handicraft tradition and our aim for the crafters is to find long&#8722;term sustainable markets. South Africa is again coming back next year to IITF with these kind of companies," Rwigema added

Indian Defence News - South Africa wants to change its India trade basket


----------



## kurup

Inderjit Sial Appointed Textron India Head

US multi-business major Textron, which has a robust defence presence, has said it appointed Inderjit Sial as president and managing director for India from October 29, succeeding N.R. Mohanty, who retired after six years with the company.

"Inderjit brings with him 23 years of diverse industrial experience and his most recent position was managing director of Saab India Technologies, a position he held since 2010, after having joined Saab in 2008 as vice president industrial cooperation," the company announced in a media release.

At Saab, Inderjit was responsible for government relations as well as business development for a broad range of product lines covering defense and civil aerospace.

He was instrumental in establishing Saab's industrial partnerships and joint ventures with various Indian industries.

Prior to his role at Saab, Inderjit held a number of positions in the aerospace and defence trade arena, including country head of Sukab AB, from 1989 to 1993, as well managing his own entrepreneurial venture, Rollscon, involved in trade development, industrial cooperation and offset, from 1995 to 2008.

"Inderjit has broad industry experience and a strong track record of executing programs and building industrial partnerships,&#8221; Paul Mc Gartoll,Textron vice president strategy and business development, said. 

"His experience will be a tremendous asset as Textron continues to grow and expand operations in India," Gartoll said.

At Textron, Inderjit will be responsible for advancing the company's globalisation strategy in the region and with supporting Textron's business units with their growth, business development, engineering and sourcing initiatives.

He is also responsible for managing Textron's overall relationship with the Indian government and Indian military services. 

Inderjit Sial Appointed Textron India Head


----------



## luckych

*Students from top US B-schools coming to India to learn about economy, business and markets*






*
India is the new classroom for global business schools. Top management institutes, including MIT Sloan School of Management, Stanford Graduate School of Business, Harvard Business School and The Wharton School of the University of Pennsylvania have landed here to learn more about the economy, markets and the Indian way of doing business.*

*At a time India is a part of most conversations around emerging markets in the US, students in American universities see it as a unique opportunity to learn about the Indian economy, culture and business.*

Catering to this curiosity among its students, in July, MIT launched its Accelerated Information Technology Initiative (AITI) in India. The programme, co-hosted by IIT Bombay and Shailesh J Mehta School of Management, saw the launch of MIT's mobile technology start-up incubator.

The programme offered an opportunity to bring together a multidisciplinary group from MIT to learn about the needs of local communities in the mobile technology space. It also gave the students a scope to teach development skills in India and in turn get to know about the demands of the Indian market through engagement with students of premier institutes.

"In recent years, I have witnessed a groundswell of interest among students from the US, in fact from all parts of the world, in India, her economy, commerce and culture," says Prof SP Kothari, deputy dean at MIT Sloan School of Management. The blossoming of interest is "testimony to people's expectations of all-round robust development taking place in India notwithstanding a few recent hiccups," he adds.

"The exchange of ideas, the flow of investment, and growth in trade presage benefits to all parties involved - an expansion in the size of the pie rather than a zero-sum scenario," he adds.

The MIT students gained through engagement on ground with some of the brightest students and future leaders in a fast-growing emerging market. "The conversations help us gain insights and perspectives, not always possible to observe sitting in a classroom in the US. The relationships and networks that are built through these initiatives are also valuable connections in an increasingly inter-connected world," says Sriram Emani, India Launch Lead, MIT AITI Program and a student from MBA Class of 2013 at MIT Sloan School of Management.

MIT last year launched its first-ever MIT India Conference prompted by strong demand from students and business community in Boston to engage with Indian industry leaders and discuss recent trends and challenges in India.

*Stanford is planning to open a branch office in India in the next couple of years to enhance its understanding of business and government here, which it can incorporate in its course curriculum back at the institute. "We are interested in deepening our presence in India... It is important for us to be here so we can learn about the Indian businesses and economy, and teach our own students better," says Garth Saloner, Philip H Knight Professor and dean of Stanford Graduate School of Business.*

Harvard Business School, on its part, is further enhancing its presence in India through its research centre in Mumbai from where it has come out with 90 case studies written by HBS faculty.

"Today, India is an integral part of the global economy and will play a vital role in the future of this region and the rest of the world," says Prof Das Narayandas, senior associate dean, HBS Publishing and Executive Education.

"Access to this knowledge and expertise (through different forms of association) is a benefit for both Wharton and India as we continue to explore the challenges and strengths of one of the most rapidly growing economies in the world," adds Harbir Singh, vice dean for global initiatives at Wharton.

It's a win-win for the local institutes too, which gain through learning from world-class global faculty and exposure to global technology know-how, innovation and teaching techniques.

The offerings include an increased number of executive education courses for local students, online courses and tie-ups with top domestic institutes in form of student exchange, faculty development and exchange, collaborative research, and joint development and delivery of courses.

"As the world economy becomes increasingly multi-polar and distributed, different markets will play different roles in the new economic order. You need to increase understanding of the markets for business to take place. Global schools are attempting to play here to increase understanding of the emerging economy," says Deepak Chandra, deputy dean, Indian School of Business. Adds Atish Chattopadhyay, deputy director, PGDM programme, SP Jain Institute of Management and Research: "With global businesses interested in the Indian market, there is an increased demand for research on the Indian context globally."

Also, some feel the financial crisis raised serious questions about the materialistic approach of conventional management education. "Pedagogic innovations like undertaking social projects during summers with voluntary organisations in rural areas, mentoring of underprivileged school children in Mumbai slums and courses like 'Gita in Management' resonated with the top global schools post financial crisis," says Chattopadhyay.

Students from top US B-schools coming to India to learn about economy, business and markets - Page2 - The Economic Times


----------



## luckych

*GE to roll out 30 made-in-India products; to scale up sourcing*

GE plans to roll out over the next three years in India 30 new products in the energy and healthcare space to be developed in this country, where it is also looking to significantly enhance sourcing, a key company official said today.

Gopichand Katragadda, who leads GE's India technology team of about 6,000 engineers and scientists, said the company has launched 30 products in India in the last two years and is looking to introduce a similar number by 2015.

He said 20 per cent of this 6,000 workforce would be engaged in India-specific programmes.

*"We have about 30 products which we have developed for the India market", he told reporters here, adding that 30 more would be launched in the next three years.*

GE is doing "more and more" localisation in India, and "We would like to do that much more", Katragadda said. The company is looking to source large castings and forgings for which it sees "big need".

While new products would be launched in India, "effort is also to buy things here (in India) for the globe (GE's global operations)", he said. GE's approach to emerging markets like India is "buy as much as you sell".

Katragadda said GE is keen to participate in the (anticipated) tender for delivering diesel locomotives to Indian Railways and is looking forward for the announcement of expression of interest.

*He said GE India technology team designed the locomotives for the UK market, and also meant for Indonesia to be delivered in January. The team has also developed "right kind of processes and efforts" to reduce development time.

The expectation is that India needs 1,000 locomotives (long-distance freight and passenger) over the next 10 years.*

On the healthcare side, GE would like to get into developing large equipment such as CT (computed tomography), he said.

*Over the last decade, the work done by inventors at the GE India Technology Centre has resulted in over 1,850 patents being filed by the parent General Electric company, Katragadda said.*

In addition to work in the area of fundamental research, the GE India technology team develops technologies for GE Power & Water, Oil & Gas, Energy Management, Aviation, Healthcare and Transportation, officials said.

GE to roll out 30 made-in-India products; to scale up sourcing - The Economic Times


----------



## Abingdonboy

Union Cabinet okays private sector investment in railways - The Times of India on Mobile

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kloitra

Why has India's growth slowed more than China? - Page2 - The Economic Times



> *First*, productivity may have been seriously impaired during the crisis, that is reflected in a widening current account deficit, as Indian firms become less competitive. There are four reasons to believe why this is the case. First, unlike China, the Indian stimulus was consumption rather than investment led. Second, whatever its social benefits, the National Rural Employment Guarantee Scheme may have had a negative impact on productivity through rising wages without a commensurate increase in output, and also shifted jobs from more productive areas to less productive, especially because of restrictions on capital expenditure in the programme. Third, competitive gains deriving from a falling rupee have been countervailed by rising commodity prices.
> 
> India's dependence on POL imports has long been its Achilles' heel that, inter alia, was the trigger of the BoP crisis of 1991. Fourth, sustained high inflation relative to other emerging markets may have led to loss in competitiveness. This inflation is mostly commodity-led, and largely explained by the need to raise administered POL prices and the structural rigidities in agriculture as a result of which the supply response to rising prices is weak. The consequential supply shock has created a stagflationary environment of low growth and high inflation.
> 
> *Second*, India had less fiscal space than China to begin with, and it exhausted this space during the first phase of the global financial crisis itself. It now finds that it has little fiscal space to counteract the decline in private demand. Contrariwise, China has enough fiscal ammunition left, which it is starting to use. The long-term sustainability of an investment-driven growth strategy in an environment of a permanent fall in external demand is, of course, moot in the absence of internal demand rebalancing.
> 
> *Third*, the debate over Indian monetary policy is a red herring, as real interest rates are negative if the CPI measure is considered. Indeed, negative real interest rates may be adversely impacting bank deposits and financial savings without stimulating investment. Inflation acts like a tax by eroding real incomes and, hence, consumer demand. The bottom-line is that as a tool to stimulate private demand, monetary policy is as emasculated in an inflationary environment as it is in the kind of liquidity trap prevailing in advanced economies.


----------



## Abhishek_

*India's ONGC to pay $5bn for Conoco's Kashagan stake*

India's biggest oil explorer, Oil and Natural Gas Corporation (ONGC), said it will buy ConocoPhillips's 8.4% stake in Kazakhstan's Kashagan project.

It will be the state-controlled producer's biggest overseas acquisition, worth $5bn (£3.1bn) if given various approvals.

However, analysts said major delays and mounting costs at the field in central Asia could prove a challenge.

ONGC is aiming to increase production to fuel India's growing economy.
Crucial supply

India imports nearly 80% of the oil it needs because its refining capacity has now outgrown the oil output locally.

Kashagan, under the Caspian Sea, is the biggest oil field discovered since 1968 and holds about 30 billion barrels of oil, of which analysts estimate 8-12 billion can be extracted.

ONGC Videsh, the overseas arm of ONGC, said the deal would likely add about 1 million tonnes (20,000 barrels per day) to its annual production for 25 years.

The company added that the acquisition "bears a significant strategic importance to India in terms of contributing towards India's energy security".

The field is expected to start production in 2013. However, its development has been postponed by eight years and analysts project costs have doubled to $46bn.
Positive move

Texas-based ConocoPhillips has been cutting its non-core assets in an attempt to reduce debts. It said the book value of its Kashagan stake was about $5.5bn as of 30 September.

Analysts said the deal was good for ConocoPhillips as the paid price was higher then expected.

"This is a positive for ConocoPhillips as it marks important progress on their asset divestiture programme, which is needed to support the capital program and dividend," said analysts at Simmons & Co in a note to clients.

"(The) purchase price of $5bn is at the high end of our prior expectation of $4-$5bn," they added.

The deal still needs government approval, and is dependent on other participants in the Kashagan field who have the first right to increase their stake.

The field is jointly controlled by state-run KazMunaiGas and six other international oil companies including ExxonMobil, Royal Dutch Shell and Total.

BBC News - India's ONGC to pay $5bn for Conoco's Kashagan stake


----------



## idune

*India's deficit-cutting plan faltering as clock ticks*



By Ross Colvin and Rajesh Kumar Singh

NEW DELHI | Sun Nov 25, 2012 4:39pm EST

(Reuters) - India's finance minister has banned government officials from holding conferences at five-star hotels, restricted travel and ordered a freeze on hiring to fill vacant posts.

A single-minded political veteran who commands both fear and respect in Indian officialdom, P. Chidambaram is squeezing government ministries hard to cut spending wherever they can, and quickly, to help rein in a widening fiscal deficit.

He is a man under pressure and with an eye on the clock.

*Four weeks ago to the day, he set himself an ambitious target: to hold the government's fiscal deficit for 2012/2013 to 5.3 percent of gross domestic product, even as skeptical private economists forecast a deficit closer to 6 percent.

But a series of revenue-raising setbacks since October 29 now means it will be almost impossible for the government to meet that target, economists say, and some finance ministry officials privately agree. That increases the risk that credit rating agencies could downgrade India to junk in the coming months.*

"This has taken on a very great sense of urgency," said Rajiv Biswas, chief Asia economist at market information and analytics company IHS, as he called on Chidambaram to draw up a credible medium-term road-map for cutting the deficit.

The deficit reduction plan unveiled by Chidambaram last month was panned by economists for being short on specifics and putting a firewall around fuel subsidies and expensive social welfare programs for the country's millions of poor.

A month earlier a deficit reduction panel appointed by Chidambaram had urged the government to cut such spending. Their language was dramatic: India was on the edge of a "fiscal precipice" and the economy was "flashing red lights", they said.
*
"BAND-AID APPROACH"*

The government is pursuing a "band-aid approach" to deficit reduction, favoring quick fixes instead of implementing structural reforms to slash the deficit, said economist Rajeev Malik of CLSA in Singapore, who is sticking to a deficit forecast of 6 percent of GDP.

Financial markets are already expecting the Indian government to overshoot its target and hit around 5.6 percent of GDP, which helped push benchmark 10-year bond yields to the highest in nearly three months late last week.

But the big unknown is the response of the rating agencies, which have repeatedly warned India to get its finances in order.

The agencies are unlikely to reveal their thinking until after Chidambaram unveils his budget in February, analysts said.

But in October, Standard & Poor's said India still faced a one-in-three chance of a downgrade within the next 24 months. Such an outcome would hurt investor sentiment and push up overseas borrowing costs for Indian companies.

Chidambaram, 67, a lanky politician with a disarming smile that belies a sharp tongue and an intolerance for time-wasting, charmed financial markets with his can-do attitude and burst of economic reforms in September, after years of policy inaction by Prime Minister Manmohan Singh's weak coalition government.

India's benchmark BSE index .BSESN rallied more than 6 percent after the reforms were announced in mid-September. But concerns over implementation, the fiscal deficit and falling foreign fund inflows have since pushed it down 3.3 percent.

"We believe that this is the beginning of the realization that a sustainable turnaround in India's growth prospects would require considerable effort, well beyond the burst of measures seen in September," Deutsche Bank said last week in an analyst note headlined "Reality Check".

MAN ON A MISSION

Chidambaram's deficit reduction plan banks heavily on raising billions of dollars by auctioning off cellphone airwaves and selling shares in state companies.

Neither effort is going particularly well.

The government raised less than a quarter of its 400 billion rupee ($7.3 billion) target in a 2G spectrum auction in mid-November. A second auction is planned before March, but a senior government official told Reuters there would likely be at least a 200 billion rupee shortfall.

India succeeded in raising 8.1 billion rupees ($147 million) by selling shares of state-run Hindustan Copper Ltd on (HCPR.NS) Friday, although the deal was supported by buying from state institutions.

To put the deal in context: New Delhi aims to raise 300 billion rupees by selling shares in state companies this fiscal year, which ends in March. Excluding the latest sale, it has managed just 1.25 billion rupees so far.

The government is staring at an overall shortfall of nearly 500 billion rupees in revenues this year, the government official said, speaking on condition of anonymity because of the sensitivity of the subject. This may require additional borrowing from the market.

Chidambaram's battle to tame the deficit takes place against the backdrop of a continued economic slowdown, and a fractious parliament where the government has lost its majority after its biggest coalition ally withdrew support to oppose its reforms.

Manufacturing is contracting and exports are falling. India's October trade deficit of nearly $21 billion was its worst on record.

And a second round of reforms aimed at liberalising the pension and insurance sectors has fallen victim to gridlock in parliament. It is not clear if the measures, long sought by investors, will be passed in the current winter session.

But Chidambaram, who began his second stint as finance minister in August, gives no appearance of being disheartened and as recently as Saturday was confidently predicting he would be able to contain the deficit to 5.3 percent of GDP.

Inside his ministry, officials said the target looks daunting but they have had no word of a revision from the minister. Instead, he has intensified pressure on them to find ways of meeting the target, they said.

Chidambaram's credibility is not yet on the line, said analysts. In fact, perhaps the opposite. His credentials as an economic reformer during two previous stints as finance minister are buying him time to pull India back from the fiscal precipice.

Analysis: India's deficit-cutting plan faltering as clock ticks | Reuters


----------



## dee

Sensex rallies by 222 points on all-round buying


Mumbai: All-round buying ahead of the expiry of the futures and options contract on coming Thursday coupled with persistent foreign capital inflows pushed up the BSE benchmark Sensex by 222 points in the late morning trade.
The market sentiment was also boosted after credit rating agency Moody's said that the outlook on its Baa3 rating for India is stable.
Shares of banking, realty, consumer durable, FMCG and refinery firmed up sharply on strong buying enquiries.
The BSE benchmark Sensex resumed higher at 18,615.55 and shot up further to a high of 18,767.12 before quoting at 18,759.26 at 1030 hrs, showing a net gain of 222.25 points or 1.20 per cent from its last close.
The NSE 50-share Nifty also rose by 64.70 points or 1.15 per cent to 5,700.60 at 1030 hrs.
Major gainers from the Sensex pack were HDFC (2.60 per cent), HDFC Bank (2.57 per cent), Bajaj Auto (1.79 per cent), Jindal Steel (1.62 per cent) and Sterlite Ind (1.57 per cent).
FIIs bought shares worth a net Rs 163.14 crore yesterday as per provisional data from the stock exchanges.
Most Asian stocks gained in the early trade after Greece's creditors reached a deal to release the next tranche of aid to the debt-struck country.
Key benchmark indices in Hong Kong, Japan, Singapore and South Korea rose by between 0.12 per cent and 0.9 per cent while Key indices in China and Taiwan fell by between 0.02 per cent to 0.95 per cent.

Sensex rallies by 222 points on all-round buying - The Times of India


----------



## dee

BluFin's business cycle indicator suggests Indian economy growing as against previous year


Financial information and content company BluFin's business cycle indicator (BCI) flattened slightly in November after a month-on-month increase for three straight months. The current score is 160.0 compared to 160.3 in October. However, the implied year-on-year growth rate continues to be positive at 2.5%, suggesting the Indian economy is growing as compared to the previous year.
The latest BCI data indicate a weak recovery from a bottomed-out business cycle, BluFin said. The weakness is primarily due to a slowdown in the consumer sectors while production of basic and intermediate economic goods continues to improve. The shallowest recovery, certainly in the last six years, and possibly the last twenty. The consoling feature is that across the world, one is witnessing similar ""recoveries"". The good news just might be that this is a basing period and that once the turnaround happens, it will be steadily sharp. In my view, a full fledged recovery in the business cycle is on the horizon,'' said Surjit Bhalla, senior advisor, BluFin.
Compared to economic trends in 2009, the current recovery appears quite slow with the implied growth rate still nowhere near the long-term average growth rate (between 1991 and 2012).

Though the BluFin BCI continues to suggest an expanding economy, the concern right now is that the recovery is too slow. A weak recovery is vulnerable to surprise shocks. Therefore it is important that, announced fiscal reforms should go through soon. This would lead to expansion in manufacturing activities,'' said Sam Thomas, director, BluFin and professor of banking and finance at the Weatherhead School of Management of Case Western Reserve University, Cleveland, Ohio.
The lack of momentum in BCI's recovery path is primarily due to a slowdown in consumer and investor demand. Boosting the confidence of these economic players would be essential in ensuring sustained economic growth,'' said Debopam Chaudhuri, vice president of research and development, BluFin.
In November, 21 out of the 42 economic indicators covered by BluFin showed some improvement over the previous month. Some of the indicators pointing to an improvement include key metals like copper, iron and aluminum which registered a rise in production numbers compared to same time last year. Also, the central government's non-plan expenditure moderated further as per the latest data.
BluFin said despite a slowdown in domestic consumption, foreign tourist revenues recorded a growth as compared to the previous year. However, domestic air traffic growth (both passengers and cargo) continued to be negative.

BluFin's business cycle indicator suggests Indian economy growing as against previous year - The Times of India


----------



## IndoCarib

*Moody's says India outlook stable*

*Global credit ratings agency Moody's said on Tuesday the outlook for India's investment grade credit rating was stable, partly thanks to high investment, sparking a jump in share prices. Moody's said that the country's Baa3 ranking was underpinned by "strong economic growth" and investment in its annual credit analysis on India.*

The news pushed up the Bombay Stock Exchange's benchmark 30 leading share Sensex index by 1.34% or 248.12 points to 18,785.13 points.

Moody's cited "credit strengths which include a large, diverse economy, strong GDP growth as well as savings, and investment rates that exceed emerging market averages".

But it also pointed to constraints including "India's poor social and physical infrastructure, high government deficit and debt ratios, recurrent inflationary pressures and an uncertain operating environment".

Moody's says India outlook stable - Hindustan Times


----------



## Daedalus

*Goldman Sachs upgrades India to 'overweight'* Thu, Nov 29 09:27 AM IST

MUMBAI (Reuters) - Goldman Sachs raised India to 'overweight' from 'market-weight', citing growth recovery and inflation moderation ahead.

The investment bank pegged December 2013 Nifty target at 6,600 points.

"Reform initiatives and changes in government leadership this fall have created a sense of optimism among the domestic investor base for the first time in over a year, and the risk of policy missteps in 2013 has been lowered," said Goldman Sachs in a report.

The investment bank added that MSCI India's valuation was well below the 5-year average of 14.9 times, affording an attractive entry point into one of the stronger structural growth markets in the region.

Nifty ended 1.62 percent up at 5,727.45 points on Tuesday. (Reporting by Abhishek Vishnoi and Manoj Dharra; Editing by Subhranshu Sahu)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IndoCarib

*Ford plans to make India export hub; to ship cars to 50 countries*

NEW DELHI: *US car major Ford today said it will make India its export hub with plans to sell its products in more than 50 countries over a period of time.

The company, which has committed a total investment of $ 2 billion in India so far, also said 40 per cent of its engines produced in the country will be sold overseas.
*
"We are creating an export hub in India. Our small car Figo is exported to 35 markets around the world and our plan is to increase this to 50 markets over a period of time," Joginder Singh, who will take over as the new President and Managing Director of Ford India from December 1, told reporters here.

Ford plans to make India export hub; to ship cars to 50 countries - The Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lepziboy

Sensex closes at 19,171; highest since April 2011
Last Updated: Thursday, November 29, 2012, 17:41

Mumbai: The BSE benchmark Sensex Thursday surged by nearly 329 points to close at 19-month high of 19,170.91 on Goldman Sachs' upgrading Indian stocks and continued optimism that government will push through key economic reforms.

The Indian indices ended up as the best performer of the day in Asia-Pacific. Many market analysts have forecast that Sensex could even breach its all-time high of over 21,000 level next year.

"19,000-level has come sooner than most people expected. We would see much higher levels in the months to come," said Manish Sonthalia, VP and Fund Manager Motilal AMC-PMS.

After rising to a day's high of 19,205.33, Sensex closed with a gain of 328.83 points, or 1.75 percent, at 19,170.91, its highest since April 28, 2011.

In the 30-share Sensex, 26 stocks closed with gains led by Bajaj Auto, ICICI Bank, Tata Motors, Cipla and Sterlite. L&T, HDFC, HDFC Bank, RIL and ITC also helped cement gains.

Realty, banks, auto and capital good shares attracted good buying and their sectoral indices ended higher in the range of 1.5-3.4 percent.

Across the BSE, over 1680 stocks gained Thursday, helping the investor wealth zoom to Rs 66.74 lakh crore, up by Rs 80,000 crore in a single session.

Today is the second straight day the benchmark has gained over 300 points. Sensex soared by 305 points on Tuesday after credit rating agency Moody's kept India's outlook stable.

Brokers said investors also appeared confident that the UPA government will excel in a trial of strength over FDI in retail issue to be witnessed in Parliament next week.

The 50-share NSE index Nifty closed 97.55 points, or 1.70 percent, higher at 5,825. Nifty may clock a rise 14 percent by 2013-end, Goldman Sachs said in a report today, upgrading its recommendation on India to overweight from market-weight.

"For India, upside drivers include a recovery in growth, a decline in inflation, and the potential for continued policy reforms," Goldman Sachs said adding that with structural issues being addressed and a cyclical recovery on the horizon, the market may bounce strongly next year.

Helped by increased inflows, the rupee bounced back to 54.85 levels against the dollar up over 1 percent Thursday.

Markets have started factoring in some further announcements on fiscal reforms with the deadlock on retail FDI issue being resolved, said Dipen Shah, Head PERCENTG Research, Kotak Securities.

A smooth ending to the current month's settlement in the derivative segment and a higher global trend as optimism grew that US President Barack Obama will reach an agreement with Congress over a new budget, further influenced the sentiment, said analysts.

Meanwhile, other Asian markets, barring China which closed weak, ended with gains between 0.92-1.15 percent on overnight smart rally on Wall Street after US President Barack Obama and House Speaker John Boehner expressed optimism about a deal to solve the upercentoming "fiscal cliff".

European stocks also were quoting higher in the afternoon deals. The CAC was up by 1.18 percent, the DAX by 0.70 percent and the FTSE by 0.77 percent.

Speaking on Indian markets, Kishor P Ostwal, CMD, CNI Research said: "Nifty closed at multi-month highs as expected as it crossed resistance of 5,770... Tomorrow fresh settlement is beginning. If market opens up with gap and sustains 5,840 even for two hours, we may see 6,000 next week."

Major gainers from the Sensex pack were Bajaj Auto (5.01 percent), ICICI Bank (4.59 percent), Tata Motors (4.45 percent), Cipla (3.59 percent), Sterlite Ind (3.09 percent), HDFC (2.96 percent), HDFC Bank (2.73 percent), L&T (2.62 percent) and Tata Power (2.42 percent).

However, Hero Motocorp dropped by 1.03 percent and Infosys by 0.98 percent.

11 out of 13 sectoral indices closed with gains while only BSE-IT and BSE-Teck finished with losses. The BSE-Realty was the top gainer with a rise of 3.38 percent, followed by Bankex (2.76 percent), BSE-Auto (2.08 percent), BSE-CG (1.55 percent) and BSE-CD (1.45 percentt). 
Total turnover moved up further to Rs 3,341.97 crore from the Tuesday's level of Rs 3,257.31 crore. 

Sensex closes at 19,171; highest since April 2011


----------



## lepziboy

Rupee up 61 paise, ends at nearly 2-wk high of 54.84
Last Updated: Thursday, November 29, 2012, 19:40

Mumbai: Tracking a steep rise in local stocks, the rupee Thursday sharply appreciated by 61 paise, its biggest gain in two months, to end at 54.84 helped by capital inflows worth nearly USD 300 million and sustained dollar sales by exporters.

Weak dollar overseas and rising hopes of government being able to push through reforms helped rupee rise, said dealers.

At the Interbank Foreign Exchange (Forex) market, the domestic unit opened lower at 55.55 a dollar from Tuesday's close of 55.45 and immediately touched a low of 55.61 on early hesitance in stocks.

However, later it bounced back to a high of 54.76 before settling at nearly two-week high of 54.84 -- a rise of 61 paise or 1.10 percent. Previously, it had finished at 54.70 on November 15, 2012.

The 61 paise gain Thursday is the highest single-day gain after the currency registered a rise of 93 paise or 1.71 percent against the US dollar on September 21, 2012.

"Inflows from telecom sector, sentiment booster from the global markets and the expected positive developments on the FDI front helped rupee soar," said Ashtosh Raina, Head - Forex Trading, HDFC Bank.

The logjam in Parliament over FDI in retail ended Thursday with a discussion on the issue allowed with voting.

FIIs pumped in around USD 300 million (or Rs 1,580 crore) in Indian stocks, as per provisional data with bourses.

The dollar index was down by 0.22 percent against a basket of six major currencies as investors on Wednesday heard optimism from Washington about budget talks that could allow the US economy to avert tax hikes and spending cuts.

"The very important India GDP figures for July-September 2012 period will come out tomorrow. Weaker data would hamper the positive sentiments build on the hopes of new reforms," said Abhishek Goenka, Founder & CEO, India Forex Advisors.

Meanwhile, the Indian benchmark sensex Thursday zoomed by 328.83 points or 1.75 percent to end at a 19-month high of 19,170.91 after Goldman Sachs upgraded its recommendation on India to overweight from market-weight.

Pramit Brahmbhatt, CEO, Alpari Financial Services (India) said: "The rupee appreciated sharply tracking easing of political logjam and positive global market cues supported by the rising optimism that the US senate and Whitehouse will come up with budget deal avoiding the fiscal cliff.

"The Euro and GBP strengthened against dollar on risk on sentiments in global markets."

The premium for the forward dollar ended narrowly mixed.

The benchmark six-month forward dollar premium payable in May eased to 164-166 paise from last close of 165-167 paise.

However, Far-forward contracts maturing in November edged up to 308-310 paise from 307-309 paise.

The RBI has fixed the reference rate for the US dollar at 55.2020 and for euro at 71.4700.

The rupee shot up further against the pound sterling to 87.85 from previous close of 88.83 and also hardened against the euro to 71.24 from 71.78.

It remained strong against the Japanese yen to end at 66.81 per 100 yen from Tuesday's close of 67.58.

http://zeenews.india.com/business/n...-ends-at-nearly-2-wk-high-of-54-84_65366.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

RPT-Going global: India's Mahindra races for Aston Martin | Reuters

Mahindra hopes for quick Aston Martin deal | Reuters


Aston Martin: Workers union backs Mahindras bid - NDTVProfit.com


----------



## cirr

*India's Q2 GDP growth falls to 5.3%*

Last updated on: November 30, 2012 15:20 IST

The Indian economy grew by 5.3 per cent in the July-September period of the current financial year (2012-13), pulled down by poor performance of manufacturing and agriculture sectors, showing persistent signs of slowdown.

The gross domestic product (GDP) had expanded by 6.7 per cent in the same period of last fiscal.

It had grown by 5.5 per cent in the first quarter (April-June) of 2012-13.

During the three-month period ended September 30, the manufacturing sector grew marginally by 0.8 per cent, against 2.9 per cent growth in the same period of 2011-12, according to data released by the Central Statistical Organisation (CSO) on Friday.

Farm sector output expanded by just 1.2 per cent in the July-September period this fiscal against 3.1 per cent in the same period last year.

Mining and quarrying sector, however, showed some improvement and recorded a growth of 1.9 per cent during the quarter, as against a contraction of 5.4 per cent in the second quarter of 2011-12.

The economic growth in the first six month of this fiscal (April-September) is 5.4 per cent, lower than 7.3 per cent growth clocked in the year-ago period.

In the July-September quarter, trade, hotels, transport and communications segment also witnessed lower pace of growth at 5.5 per cent compared to 9.5 per cent expansion in the same quarter in year ago.

The growth rate of electricity, gas and water supply also dipped to 3.4 per cent in the second quarter, from 9.8 per cent witnessed in the same quarter of 2011-12.

Construction sector expanded by 6.7 per cent Q2 of 2012-13, as against 6.3 per cent in the year-ago period.

Growth rate of services sector, including insurance and real estate, stood at 9.4 per cent in the second quarter, against 9.9 per cent recorded in same quarter last fiscal.

Finance Minister P Chidambaram had earlier said that the economy faces a "difficult situation" and the way to overcome this difficult situation is through innovation and increasing the production of goods and services. 

Terming the second quarter economic growth rate of 5.3 per cent as "below expectations", Finance Minister P Chidambaram on Friday said it was mainly due to scanty rainfall and poor showing by the manufacturing sector.

"Overall, the growth rate is below our expectations," Chidambaram said in a statement after the official data showed that GDP growth fell to 5.3 per cent in July-September period.

The gross domestic product (GDP) had expanded by 6.7 per cent in the same period of last fiscal. In the April-June period of 2012-13, the economic growth rate was 5.5 per cent.

During the three-month period ended September 30 this year, farm sector output expanded by just 1.2 per cent, against 3.1 per cent in the same period last year.

"The reduction in growth in agriculture and allied sectors has been on account of rainfall being lower than normal, particularly in June-July. The impact on the khariff crop has pulled down the growth rate," Chidambaram said.

He said the industry growth has been lower mainly due to poor show by manufacturing, which grew marginally by 0.8 per cent, against 2.9 per cent in the same period of 2011-12.

Growth rate of services sector, including insurance and real estate, stood at 9.4 per cent in the second quarter, against 9.9 per cent recorded in same quarter last fiscal.

"The growth rate of services sector showed some improvement in Q2 of 2012-13 vis-a-vis the Q1, it still remains below the trend level," Chidambaram said.

The economic growth in the first six months (April- September) of this financial year (2012-13) is 5.4 per cent, lower than 7.3 per cent clocked in the year-ago period. 

India's Q2 GDP growth falls to 5.3% - Rediff.com Business


----------



## TopCat

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

Real sector growth is less than 2% (mfg,mining,agro etc) while insurance and real estate growth is 9% which will eventually lead india to bankruptcy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AADHAAR

iajdani said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> Real sector growth is less than 2% (mfg,mining,agro etc) while insurance and real estate growth is 9% which will eventually lead india to bankruptcy.



 ...... another one.


----------



## IndoCarib

*Plaza Hotel in New York sold to Indian billionaire*

Indian billionaire Subrata Roy has bought the luxury Plaza Hotel at the corner of Central Park in Manhattan.

Mr Roy's Sahara group, known for its sponsorship of Indian cricket and motor sports, paid the US-Israeli retailer El Ad $575m (£360m) for its 75% stake.

The remaining 25% of the hotel is being retained by its current owner, Prince Alwaleed bin Talal of Saudi Arabia, via his Kingdom Holding group.

BBC News - Plaza Hotel in New York sold to Indian billionaire

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Quick MIK

Business Line : Industry & Economy News : Core industries post 6.5% growth in October

New Delhi, Nov 30: 
Eight core industries&#8217; output grew 6.5 per cent in October on the back of double digit growth in output of coal and petroleum refinery products.This overall performance is much better than the 0.4 per cent increase recorded in October last year and five per cent increase in September 2012.

This has raised hopes that the IIP numbers for October, which are expected around mid-December, will be much better than the 0.4 per cent contraction seen in September.The eight core industries &#8211; coal, crude oil, natural gas, petroleum refinery products, steel, cement and electricity &#8211; have a weightage of 37.90 per cent in the index of industrial production.For the April-October 2012 period, the cumulative growth rate stood at 3.7 per cent, lower than the 4.3 per cent growth seen in same period last year, official data released on Friday showed.

The growth spike in October is largely attributed to the robust output growth in coal (10.9 per cent) and petroleum refinery products (20.3 per cent).Both crude oil and natural gas production declined in October on a year-on-year basis.While steel production grew 5.9 per cent in October, fertiliser production saw growth of two per cent for the month under review.In October 2011, steel output grew 4.2 per cent and fertilisers output declined 2.1 per cent.Electricity generation grew 5.2 per cent in October, lower than the 5.3 per cent growth recorded in the same month last year.


----------



## Quick MIK

Business Line : Markets News : FII secondary market investments top Rs 1 lakh crore so far in 2012

Mumbai, Nov. 30: 

Secondary market investments in India by foreign institutional investors (FIIs) have crossed Rs 1 lakh crore so far this calendar year. Adding today&#8217;s purchases of Rs 1,165 crore (provisional data), FIIs bought equities worth Rs 1,01,315.83 crore in the secondary market alone.Together with primary market investments, FIIs have pumped in Rs 1.04 lakh crore so far in 2012.

Yet, the rupee remained weak against the dollar. Though the rupee appreciated during the day to close at 55.28, it recorded its life-time low of 57.37 in June.In the first eleven months of 2012, February and September witnessed a maximum equity infusion by FIIs. Although the year saw no major fundamental change and even as most market participants accused the Government for doing nothing on the policy front, foreign institutions kept pumping money into the equity market due to &#8216;easy&#8217; global money, said analysts. The Sensex and Nifty gained about 25 per cent in 2012. However, mid- and small-cap indices were the star performers, as much of the money flowed into that space.

&#8220;Foreign inflows have been good in the equity market because global as well as domestic cues have been positive. There seems to be some sort of positive policy movement now. The decision on foreign direct investment in multi-brand retail is expected soon. It gives a feeling that the Government is actually pushing for reforms,&#8221; said Madhumita Ghosh, Head of Research, Unicon Financial Intermediaries


----------



## SpArK

Morgan Stanley boosts India's FY13 GDP forecast to 5.4%


----------



## SpArK

Indian Stocks Advance for a Fifth Day; Automakers Lead Gains - Businessweek

Indian (SENSEX) stocks rose for a fifth day, after posting their biggest weekly gain in almost six months last week. Automakers advanced after November sales for some companies increased.

The BSE India Sensitive Index, or Sensex, climbed 0.3 percent to 19,396.09 at 9:40 a.m. in Mumbai, adding to last week&#8217;s 4.5 percent gain. Mahindra & Mahindra Ltd. (MM), India&#8217;s largest maker of sport-utility vehicles and tractors, jumped 1.4 percent after November sales rose 18 percent. Maruti Suzuki India Ltd. (MSIL), the biggest carmaker, climbed for the first time in three days after reporting a 12.5 percent increase in sales.

The Sensex climbed to a 19-month high on Nov. 30 as data showing economic expansion slowed last quarter to match a three- year low stoked speculation the government will introduce more policy measures to boost growth and investment. A finance ministry official said the same day that India had raised the limit for foreign investors to buy sovereign debt and company bonds in a bid to attract inflows and bolster the rupee.

The Sensex has climbed 26 percent this year, driven by foreign flows and policy measures announced since September. Overseas investors bought $360 million more stocks than they sold on Nov. 29, the most in eight weeks, regulatory data show. They&#8217;ve purchased a net $19.8 billion of local shares in 2012, the highest among 10 Asian markets tracked by Bloomberg, excluding China, the data show.

Prime Minister Manmohan Singh began a campaign in September to revive economic growth from the weakest levels since 2009 and avoid a credit-rating downgrade by paring fuel subsidies and opening up retailing and aviation sectors to foreign investment.

*Goldman Sachs Group Inc. raised its recommendation on Indian equities to overweight from market-weight, citing the prospect of stronger economic growth, lower inflation and continued policy reforms, according to a Nov. 29 report.
*

*India&#8217;s gross domestic product grew 5.3 percent in the three months to Sept. 30 from a year ago, in line with the median of 42 estimates in a Bloomberg survey and down from 5.5 percent in the previous quarter, the government said on Nov. 30.*


----------



## SpArK

*MphasiS buys US mortgage management firm for $175 mn*

Bangalore: MphasiS Ltd, an Indian IT services and back-office support provider and a unit of Hewlett-Packard Co, has agreed to buy U.S.- based Digital Risk LLC, a mortgage management specialist, for $175 million.


The purchase furthers MphasiS' strategy of focusing on financial services clients, a shift the company started in 2010, CEO Ganesh Ayyar said in a statement.


Florida-based Digital Risk sells software, analytics and forensics solutions that mortgage providers and insurers can employ to reduce risk of default and ensure regulatory compliance, according to the statement.

Bangalore-headquartered MphasiS expects the all-cash deal to conclude by January 31, subject to regulatory approvals. Privately held Digital Risk has 1,500 staff and expects $127 million in revenue for the year ending December 2012.
Avendus Capital acted as financial adviser and Goodwin Procter LLP acted as legal adviser to MphasiS. Portico Capital Securities LLC served as financial adviser to Digital Risk.

MphasiS buys US mortgage management firm for $175 mn


----------



## Kloitra

AFP: Indian factory index at five-month high: HSBC



> MUMBAI  India's manufacturing activity rose in November to its fastest pace in five months led by a rise in new orders, a private business survey showed on Monday.
> 
> The Purchasing Managers' Index (PMI) from HSBC India Manufacturing, which gives a snapshot of manufacturing health from output to jobs, climbed to 53.7 in November, compared to 52.9 in the previous month.
> 
> A figure of over 50 indicates growth in the sector while below 50 points to contraction.
> 
> "The manufacturing sector gained momentum thanks to a strong pick up in new orders, which lifted output growth," said HSBC chief economist Leif Eskesen.


----------



## DroneAcharya

*India sets up seaside "village" to nurture software start-ups*







By Diksha Madhok

KOCHI, India | Tue Dec 4, 2012 2:51am IST

(Reuters) - Kris Gopalakrishnan, co-founder of Indian information technology giant Infosys, stares out from a wall-to-wall poster in a modern office building near Kochi, in the southern state of Kerala.

A caption reads: "We started Infosys in a room about this size; it's your turn now."

His message is directed at aspiring entrepreneurs at Startup Village, a state-of-the-art glass and steel edifice tucked in a green corner of the port city, who dream of creating the next billion-dollar tech giant.

But even three decades after Infosys, India's second-largest software service provider, was founded by middle-class engineers, the country has failed to create an enabling environment for first-generation entrepreneurs.

Startup Village wants to break the logjam by helping engineers develop 1,000 Internet and mobile companies in the next 10 years. It provides its members with office space, guidance and a chance to hobnob with the stars of the tech industry, including Gopalakrishnan, the project's chief mentor.

But critics say this may not even be the beginning of a game-changer unless India deals with a host of other impediments - from red tape to a lack of innovation and a dearth of investors - that are blocking entrepreneurship in Asia's third-largest economy.

India ranks 74th out of 79 nations in the Global Entrepreneurship and Development Index, making it one of the worst places in the world to start a business.

A World Bank report says it is easier to start a business in violence-afflicted Pakistan or poverty-stricken Nepal than in their giant neighbor, where everything from getting electricity to credit is time-consuming and fraught with paperwork.

"Take Apple or take Google. If exactly the same company had been started in India, its prospects would have been very different," said Erkko Autio, chair in technology venturing and entrepreneurship at Imperial College, London. "Basically, it would have not reached the potential it has as a start-up."

Indian-born entrepreneurs have been enormously successful in the United States, where they have the highest number of tech-start-ups by any immigrant group. But India has not been able to build itself a community like Silicon Valley where there is easy access to equity, a pool of creative talent and first-world infrastructure.

"We were alone. We had no idea how to make a company, how to sell it ... We tried, failed, tried, failed," said Kallidil Kalidasan, a 23-year-old member who started a mobile app venture in Kerala two years ago and could not find a single investor.

He is now one of the entrepreneurs at Startup Village, and is working on a product that could help the government detect illegal abortions in a country plagued by female feticide.

BARE NECESSITIES

The seven-month-old Startup Village provides would-be entrepreneurs with workspace at rents about a tenth of anywhere else in Kochi, computers, a high-speed Internet connection, legal and intellectual property services and access to high-profile investors.

The village is still to be completed, but 68 people, would-be entrepreneurs and their teams, have already taken up two buildings at the site.

Spread over 100,000 sq ft (9,250 sq m) - equivalent to 20 basketball courts - Startup Village will be completed in 2014. India has 120 other incubators, but they are mostly housed in academic institutions and have not drawn a strong network of advisers from the private sector.

Startup Village, the first such institution to be jointly funded by the government and private sector, has Gopalakrishnan as its chief promoter and has collaborations with companies such as BlackBerry maker Research in Motion and IBM.

"One, the goal of this initiative is to create new companies and create jobs. Second, this will create new solutions and products," Gopalakrishnan told Reuters in an e-mail interview.

He is excited about creating an ecosystem for entrepreneurs in his home-state, Kerala, which is famous for its tropical coastline and backwaters. The Village team says it chose Kerala because costs are lower than New Delhi or Mumbai and it has 150 engineering colleges that can provide start-up enthusiasts.

But for some, Startup Village will not work because it does not provide the right environment for a budding tech start-up.

"What does an entrepreneur need besides money? They need strong support in terms of advice," said Mukund Mohan, who has founded and sold three Silicon Valley start-ups and is CEO-in-residence at the Microsoft Accelerator. The institution helps start-ups in Bangalore, the city most associated with India's software industry that is about 550 km (340 miles) north of Kochi.

"There are not that many entrepreneurs in India, and there are hardly any in Kerala who have the expertise to be able to build, scale and sell strong software companies," said Mohan. "If you have not been there and done that before, what advice will you give?"

But Bangalore has not been able to nurture a start-up culture of any significance either. It has many aspiring CEOs and optimistic financiers, but they are also struggling with a maze of regulations and half-hearted government support.

LACK OF INGENUITY

The newer start-ups in Bangalore or Kerala are eying products not services. Many bring ideas catering to the booming market of domestic online shoppers, like Flipkart, the nation's most heavily financed e-commerce company. But financial backers for such ventures are few and far between.

*"We are a fixed-deposit country," said Rajesh Sawhney, founder of GSF Superangels that provides angel and seed funding to start-ups. "Our investors are risk-averse. They don't trust young people with their money."*

Fewer than 150 start-ups are promoted by venture capital or angel investors annually in India. There are over 60,000 angel investments, made in the early stages of a start-up, alone per year in the United States, according to an Indian government report.

Experts believe India is handicapped by a lack of ingenuity. It ranks 64th on the Global Innovation Index, much below other BRICS nations. Indian graduates, largely trained in services, have difficulty innovating beyond that approach.

*Barely 700 technology product startups are launched every year in India versus over 14,000 in the United States, according to the Microsoft Accelerator database.*

For India's risk-averse middle-class, entrepreneurship is the last recourse of the unemployed.

"If you go to a function, and someone asks you where you are working, and if you don't say Infosys or Wipro, they say: 'Oh you did not get placement (for a job)'," said Startup Village member Sreekumar Ravi.

Ravi is working on creating an affordable multi-touch computing surface that could change the way people window shop in malls or place orders in restaurants.

Startup Village aims to pluck innovators from college campuses, and bring them into the fold after evaluating their business ideas. Many of its in-house entrepreneurs are in their mid-twenties.

But critics are skeptical if Startup Village would be able to launch the next Infosys in India - or even be successful in its goal of incubating 1,000 online companies.

"I will be thrilled if they do even a quarter of that number ... But do I think they will do more than 100? No." said Mohan from Microsoft Accelarator. "I mean I hope they succeed. But hope is not a strategy, hope is only a prayer."

(Additional reporting by Mark Bergen in BANGALORE; Editing by Ross Colvin and Raju Gopalakrishnan)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abhishek_

*Government wins FDI vote in Lok Sabha*





New Delhi: The Manmohan Singh-led government saved itself some possible embarrassment Wednesday when it comfortably won the vote in the Lok Sabha on foreign investment in multi-brand retail that is seen as important step in its reform process. It also won another motion on amendments to the Foreign Exchange Management Act (FEMA) to facilitate its initiative.

Both the motions had been moved by the opposition. The first, main, motion on the government's decision to allow 51 percent foreign direct investment (FDI) in multi-brand retail that would allow global supermarket chains to set up shop in India was moved by the BJP and the CPI-M. The second one opposing amendments to FEMA was moved by the Trinamool Congress.

With the rival Uttar Pradesh parties, Samajwadi Party (SP) and the Bahujan Samaj Party (BSP), which prop the ruling UPA from outside, strategically walking out of the house before the vote, the government sailed through the challenges.

The halfway mark needed to win the votes was reduced with the SP's 22 MPs and the BSP's 21 abstaining. Propelled by the unlikely Mulayam Singh Yadav-Mayawati combination, the government won the FDI motion with a 35 vote margin -- 218 votes for the opposition motion, 253 against in a house with 471 members.

The FEMA motion was won by 30 votes -- in a house with 478 members, the opposition got 224 votes and the government 254.

"We are very happy. We have the support of the house," said a beaming Communications Minister Kapil Sibal while lauding the country's "vibrant democracy".



A defeated Bharatiya Janata Party leader Sushma Swaraj slammed Mulayam Singh for walking out of the house and condemned the UPA's 'arrogance of power'.

The SP, which had said earlier in the morning that it was against FDI but would not do anything to 'trouble the government', said the move was 'anti-farmer'.

'Five crore (50 million) people in retail trade will be destroyed. This decision has ignored the interests of 20 crore (200 million) farmers and their families. The decision on FDI was taken under pressure of foreign companies. This is the reason the party boycotted it,' Mulayam Singh said.

'This is not about helping or harming the government. The whole party and MPs had decided to stage a walkout. This was decided by the party and the SP will continue to oppose every wrong decision of the government,' he said

The decision to allow FDI in multi-brand retail is expected to open the doors for major global names such as Wal-Mart, Carrefour and Tesco.

The vote is expected in the Rajya Sabha, upper house, Friday where the government does not have the numbers.
Government wins FDI vote in Lok Sabha

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DroneAcharya

*2CN or not 2CN ?*

Dec 6th 2012, 11:19 by S.A. | MUMBAI




MANY Indians look back on the sterilisation drive that was undertaken during the Emergency, when Indira Gandhi suspended democracy in 1975-77, as one of the bleakest episodes in the history of their independent republic. Indiras unelected son, Sanjay Gandhi, led a campaign that made sterilisation compulsory for fathers who already had two or more children. As states struggled to meet their quotas, reports of widespread and forced operations became commonplace. 

Today sterilisation targets of that sort tend to be consigned to the past (with notable exceptions) and are recalled with a shudder. Yet efforts to keep a lid on Indias population, which is set to overtake Chinas by 2030, are still carried out via more subtle policies. One curious example is the notion of Indias having a two-child norm, or 2CN, which pops up in a range of welfare schemes. According to its principle, which started to appear in state laws in the early 1990s and has since gained traction, only Indians with small families should be eligible for certain handouts and political roles. 

It can be one of the conditions that shape the many new conditional cash-transfer schemes, an increasingly popular form of welfare that pays poor Indians to change their behaviour. In some states, Janani Suraksha Yojana, a national scheme launched in 2005 that distributes a cash bonus to women who go to hospital to give birth, allows mothers to claim their 600-1,400 rupees ($11-25) handout for only their first two live births. Across the country another handout, 500 rupees for each safe home birth, is limited to two deliveries. Another national scheme, launched on a pilot basis last year, pays women to attend ante-natal check-ups. But it covers only a mothers first two children.

At the state level, matters become curiouser and curiouser. The cut-off appears in laws totally unconnected to family welfare. Some states, including large players such as Maharashtra, Gujarat and Rajasthan, bar people with more than two children from running in village and district council elections. The rule does not, some Indians note with a raised eyebrow, apply to the higher-ranking state politicians who pass such laws. In Maharashtra, home to both Indias commercial capital Mumbai and swathes of sugarcane fields, a 2005 law gives farmers with more than two children lower irrigation subsidies. 

The two-child norm thus seeks to reward, rather than force, family planning. It is a far cry from Chinas one-child policy or Indias own past. Yet critics say the main outcome of its application is to exclude the poorest Indianswho tend to have more childrenfrom all sorts of welfare schemes. Leena Uppal, of the National Coalition Against 2CN and Coercive Population Policies, adds that, in a country where many parents see having fewer children as having fewer chances to produce a son, discouraging larger families simply encourages female foeticide.

Bhim Raskar of the Resource and Support Centre for Development, an NGO that oversees various projects in Maharashtra's villages, says those who wish to tame Indias population growth must address the problems that give rise to large families. Weak public services, especially health care, give parents reason to have several children, as an insurance policy against some of them dying. Poor womens rights and education spur parents to procreate until they have at least one son. Mr Raskar shakes his head at the idea of imposing a two-child norm from above. Laws should be the last weapon, but here it is being used as the first weapon. You need to try to understand [a situation], and then change will come.


----------



## Abhishek_

*India government wins upper house vote on retail reform*

The decision by India's government to open the retail sector to foreign competition has received full parliamentary backing. 

A total of 123 MPs voted in favour of the government's decision and 109 MPs opposed it in the upper house.

On Wednesday, the Congress-led government won a key vote on the decision in the lower house.

The win will help the government push ahead with further economic reforms to bolster India's slowing economy.

Friday's win in the upper house came after the regional Bahujan Samaj Party's 15 MPs voted with the government, which does not have a majority in the chamber.

The BSP said it supported the government because the move was not binding on states.

The party had walked out before the vote in the lower house on Wednesday, helping the government win.

Ahead of the vote in the upper house on Friday, MPs from another regional party, Samajwadi Party, walked out of parliament, bringing down the margin for victory.

The decision to allow foreign direct investment was hotly debated on Thursday and Friday in the 244-member upper house.

Opposition parties, led by the Bharatiya Janata Party (BJP), oppose the government's decision to allow global firms - such as Walmart and Tesco - to buy up to a 51% stake in multi-brand retailers in India.

The move has been strongly opposed by tens of thousands of small businesses and corner shops who fear they would be put out of business.

But the government and business leaders argue that it will boost the economy and transform the way Indians shop.

BBC News - India government wins upper house vote on retail reform

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ramu

*FDI in retail: Aam bania is more powerful than the aam aadmi*

Last week, 50 million shopkeepers and traders staged a bandh against the government decision to allow 51% foreign investment in multi-brand retail chains. What this actually proved was the hollowness of the claim of small shopkeepers to be weak underlings representing the unorganized sector. The 50 million traders on strike exceeded India's entire organized labour (around 30 million). Shopkeepers simply cannot be called unorganized or poor. In my local market, shopkeepers say that even the smallest shops are worth a crore.

Dominated by banias, small shopkeepers are notorious for cheating customers through adulteration and fiddled weighing scales. They are also notorious for evading sales tax and income tax. That's why the bania is widely despised (although it is wrong to tarnish all with the same brush).

Yet we have the astonishing spectacle of several political parties and state governments supporting the crorepati bania against foreign retailers, whose alleged crime is that they will lower prices so drastically as to wipe out small shopkeepers. If indeed, foreign retailers will reduce prices dramatically--a highly exaggerated hope---this would be a fabulous blessing for the aam admi, struggling with inflation. So, politicians who oppose foreign retailers are promoting the aam bania against the aam aadmi. This is all phrased in socialist rhetoric, but amounts to backing rich traders against poor consumers.

Why does this happen? Because politicians always woo vote banks and financiers. Baniasconstitute a highly organized vote bank (totaling 50 million in last week's bandh). They are also political financiers, and not of the BJP alone. That's why they are wooed even by supposed leftists.

Traders and shopkeepers are highly organized in many countries , and so have political clout disproportionate to their numbers. During the US Great Depression, shopkeepers persuaded President Roosevelt to enact anti-competition rules called Resale Price Maintenance (RPM). RPM obliged manufacturers to set a minimum price for products, which could not legally be undercut by large chains with economies of scale. Several decades later, the US courts struck down RPM as anti-competitive . But it is testimony to US shopkeeper clout that RPM continued for so long, and is still sought to be reinstated through the backdoor in many states.

Britain also had RPM for decades. This was abolished by the Conservative government in 1964, amidst furious protests from shopkeepers. Some analysts claim that the Conservatives lost the 1964 general election because of shopkeeper fury, though other analysts disagree.

In sum, the bania shopkeeper is powerful in all democracies. He uses small-man rhetoric to advance his interests, but, far from being weak and unorganized, is actually highly organized, whereas the consumer is not. The bania constitutes a vote bank, which the ordinary consumer does not. The bania is an important political donor, which the aam admi is not. For all these reasons, the aam bania repeatedly triumphs over the aam admi.

The farmer's lobby is large and strong in India. Yet it has been beaten repeatedly by banias in agricultural trade. Chengal Reddy, head of the Consortium of Indian Farmers Associations, favours foreign investment in retail: he says it will bring better technology to farmers and cut out bania middlemen. Earlier, he strongly favoured the abolition of the APMC Act, which obliges farmers to sell produce only through government mandis, which are mediated by traders. Despite political rhetoric about top priority for farmers, most state governments still prohibit retailers from buying directly from farmers.

Even Punjab, which favours foreign retailers , has not abolished restrictions on direct corporate buying. Why? Because the trader lobby is highly organized and contributes significantly to politicians. This nexus seems unbreakable.

Politicians opposing foreign investment keep repeating that the East India Company entered India as a trader and then took over politically. Are conditions really the same today as in the 18century? China today has a phenomenal 57 million sq ft of retail space owned by foreigners. Has it become a vassal of imperialists? Of course not. Other Asian countries like Korea, Taiwan, Thailand and Indonesia see foreign retailers as catalysts of new technology and price reduction. Can it be otherwise in India?

The bania has easily survived the entry of Indian giant retailers , and will survive foreign ones too. He uses political clout wherever possible to stem any erosion of profit. The shopkeeper lobby in the past managed to delay the implementation of VAT (value added tax) in many states, notably Uttar Pradesh and Tamil Nadu. Unsurprisingly , these two states have now opposed foreign investment in retail. That shows how strong the bania lobby remains. This is the true reason for the political ruckus over foreign retailers.

FDI in retail: Aam bania is more powerful than the aam aadmi - Economic Times


----------



## ramu

The argument: the figures quoted are challened by many though.

FDI in retail in favour of farmers, says Kapil Sibal | NDTV.com

The classic counter argument.

FDI debate in Rajya Sabha: UPA is a lame duck Govt, says Arun Jaitley Video: NDTV.com


----------



## cirr

The slide conetinues&#12290;

*Domestic car sales down 8%*

Last updated on: December 10, 2012

Domestic car sales fell by 8.25 per cent to 1,58,257 units in November this year compared to 1,72,493 units in the same month last year.

According to the data released by the Society of Indian Automobile Manufacturers on Monday, motorcycle sales last month went up marginally to 8,67,518 units from 8,67,088 units in November, 2011. 

Domestic car sales down 8% - Rediff.com Business


----------



## 3Idiots

^^^ Chinese car maker Great Wall looks to enter India - The Times of India


----------



## jiki

*India to outpace China by 2030: US intelligence report* 

India to outpace China by 2030: US intelligence report - The Economic Times


China has powered ahead, but India's turn will come after 2015 even as China's fortunes start receding.
WASHINGTON: It might be hard to visualize or believe in today's messy, gridlocked, turmoil-ridden subcontinent, but the US intelligence community in a new report released on Monday says by 2030, a surging India, along with decelerating China, will straddle global commerce and dominate the world economy amid the gradual decline of the west. 

They won't be doing it in tandem. China has powered ahead, but India's turn will come after 2015 even as China's fortunes start receding. But by 2030, Asia, fueled by India as much as China, "will be well on its way to returning to being the world's powerhouse, just as it was before 1500," says "Global Trends 2030: Alternative Worlds," a report issued by the US National Intelligence Council, the brains' trust of the US intelligence community. Pakistan will be a no-show and may not even exist. 

The report shows that India will surge ahead after 2020 even as China begins to wane or decelerate, mainly on account of demographic changes which will see China aging before India. "As the world's largest economic power, China is expected to remain ahead of India, but the gap could begin to close by 2030. India's rate of economic growth is likely to rise while China's slows," the report says, adding, "In 2030 India could be the rising economic powerhouse that China is seen to be today. China's current economic growth rate -- 8 to 10 percent -- will probably be a distant memory." 

According to the report, the total size of the Chinese working-age population will peak in 2016 and decline from 994 million to about 961 million in 2030. In contrast, India's working-age population is unlikely to peak until about 2050. In terms of timeline, India's demographic window of opportunity is between 2015 to 2050, whereas China's is 1990 to 2025. In contrast, the US fecundity was at its best between 1970 to 2015, presaging the country's gradual decline. India's median age, currently at 26, will be 32 by 2030, still the lowest among the top ten economies in the world. 

The report forecasts that sometime after 2030, India, not China will have the world's largest middle-class consumption, bigger than US and EU combined. But both China and India, it says, faces the prospect of being trapped in middle-income status, with their per capita income not continuing to increase to the level of the world's advanced economies unless they resolve their resource constraints (mainly water, energy, food) and invest more in science and technology to continue to move their economy up the value chain. 

Indeed, the India-China economic journey is not without hurdles or pitfalls, especially with regards to the global scrap for resources and the effects of climate change. But if they surmount the difficulties and things pan out well, India and China will dominate a world in 2030 that will largely be "middle-class, not poor, which has been the condition of most people throughout human history."


----------



## Abhishek_

^facepalm. let's talk of achievements not of fairy tales.


----------



## jiki

Abhishek_ said:


> ^facepalm. let's talk of achievements not of fairy tales.



may be it looks like a fairy tale but its a hardcore intel report by sm agency so they must have put some effort while making it not while doing their dinner , and above this it looks pretty reliable to me regarding indian economy , dat's why i posted it in this thread . discus the reasonable pnts over there and dnt let it go by simply telling it as a fairy tale. And moreover tales are no longer much impresive now a days kids want their XBOX or PLAYSTATION to live their dream


----------



## SpArK

INDIA OCT INDUSTRIAL GROWTH AT 8.2%

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoUS

SpArK said:


> INDIA OCT INDUSTRIAL GROWTH AT 8.2%



Is 8.2% growth higher than last year?


----------



## SpArK

October manufacturing at 9.6% versus -1.5% in September | 

Electricity growth at 5.5% versus 3.9% |




IndoUS said:


> Is 8.2% growth higher than last year?




DUNNO...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abingdonboy

BBC News - India factory output boosted by festive season demand

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kawaraj

Interest rate cut hopes fade as inflation sniffs double-digits - Hindustan Times


----------



## Azazel

*Hitachi, Panasonic to make India base to access Africa, Middle East; plan Rs 5,700-cr investments*

KOLKATA: HitachiBSE 1.12 % and Panasonic, Japan's two biggest corporations, plan to invest more than Rs 5,700 crore in India as they have identified the country as one of their biggest bets for growth and a base to expand in Africa and Middle East markets.

Hitachi, which held its first board of directors meeting outside Japan in its 102-year history in New Delhi on Thursday, announced Rs 4,700-crore expansion plans that include building 5 manufacturing plants. 

Japan's largest industrial power and electronics conglomerate has formulated a 'India business strategy 2015' plan to make the country one of its top markets and targets a three-fold jump in its India revenues to Rs 20,000 crore by 2015-16. 

"With its market, human resources and business partnerships, India is an important strategic base for Hitachi," its global president Hiroaki Nakanishi said. 

Panasonic too has lined up more than Rs 1,000 crore investment in a new plant at Haryana and targets Rs 20,000-crore revenues by 2014-15, a year earlier than Hitachi. 

Yorihisa Shiokawa, Panasonic's managing executive officer and chief of the Asia Pacific, Middle East and African operations, said the firm wants to set up more such plants and become the country's largest appliances maker by 2018. 







"Localisation will be the key for Panasonic's growth in India and the main objective has been that the products...should be specially conceptualised and customised for the Indian consumers, keeping the local needs in mind," Shiokawa said. 

The development is in line with Japanese electronic companies' increasing dependence on India as one of their highest growth-potential markets at a time when sales in the US and Europe are slowing. In end-August, Sony Corp President and CEO Kazuo Hirai came to India within months of taking charge and announced plans to increase investment in the market and expand sales by more than 30% from last year's $1.1-billion revenue (Rs 5,500 crore) to make India its fifth largest market.

Both HitachiBSE 1.12 % and Panasonic said they will make India their base to expand their business in Africa and the Middle East. 

Hitachi on Thursday named Hitachi India as its regional headquarters, making India a separate management area outside Japan. The other such areas are China, Southeast Asia, Europe, and the Americas. 

Hitachi has a wide range of businesses interest in India, including power and industrial systems, components and equipment, air conditioning and television. It recorded Rs 6,700 crore revenue last fiscal. 

Both Hitachi and Panasonic said they will pursue growth in India by localising development and production of their businesses and products, and focus on developing Indian talent. Hitachi plans to double the number of its employees in India to 13,000 by 2015, while Panasonic plans to add 3,500 more to its over 12,500 people on the rolls. 

Panasonic's Shiokawa said the company is committed to be an Indian company here instead of being a Japanese company operating in India. 

He said the company plans to enter into several new product categories such as health, energy-related products and LED lights in India. 

Panasonic's big plans for India comes at a time when globally it looks at selling or shutting down several of its factories and assets. The company is staring at a second consecutive year of record loss, with a forecast of around $9.4 billion (Rs 51,200 crore) net loss for the year ending March 2013. 

Credit rating agency Moody's last month cut Panasonic's long-term credit rating to one level above junk. Shiokawa, however, said the company is committed with its investment in India. "India has been one of the most important countries and potential growth market for Panasonic. The Indian operations has potential to be ranked amongst the top in the Asia Pacific region in terms of revenue contribution," he said. 

Panasonic India last year clocked Rs 5,500-crore sales and targets to almost double it to Rs 10,000 crore this fiscal.

Hitachi, Panasonic to make India base to access Africa, Middle East; plan Rs 5,700-cr investments - The Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jamaal Yelmaaz

India population is gonna to surpass of China population in the near future due to high birth ratio...But india has less land, natural resource and less educated pop.

If India population continue to growth at that rate what will be negative its consequences?

I just wonder, Is India need a birth control policy or not..?

a Birth control policy will be useful for economic grow and welfare of India in the future?...


----------



## Abingdonboy

BBC News - India's inflation rate slows further in November





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Jamaal Yelmaaz said:


> India population is gonna to surpass of China population in the near future due to high birth ratio...But india has less land, natural resource and less educated pop.
> 
> If India population continue to growth at that rate what will be negative its consequences?
> 
> I just wonder, Is India need a birth control policy or not..?
> 
> a Birth control policy will be useful for economic grow and welfare of India in the future?...


Hardly, China's "one child policy" is potentially going to come round and bite them in the rear vefore long. As the saying goes "China will get old before it gets rich."

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Azazel

Jamaal Yelmaaz said:


> India population is gonna to surpass of China population in the near future due to high birth ratio...But india has less land, natural resource and less educated pop.
> 
> If India population continue to growth at that rate what will be negative its consequences?
> 
> I just wonder, Is India need a birth control policy or not..?
> 
> a Birth control policy will be useful for economic grow and welfare of India in the future?...



Its not gonna grow at present rate indefinitely.It is slowing down considerably.Presently its only 1.34% per year compared to Turkeys 1.24%.Artificially slowing down population growth(like China) will only harm our future growth prospects.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Type 055

China is looking to scrap the population control policy. It was designed to stop overpopulation and we did it. India has a worse problem that ageing, that is massive overpopulation. It will drain your resources trying to satisfy such a large population with limited resources and only 1/3 of the land area of China.


----------



## Azazel

Type 055 said:


> China is looking to scrap the population control policy. It was designed to stop overpopulation and we did it. India has a worse problem that ageing, that is massive overpopulation. It will drain your resources trying to satisfy such a large population with limited resources and only 1/3 of the land area of China.



Most important resource for a developing economy is Human resources.Of all the people in the world you should know it better.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MandarK

Govt lowers growth projection for current fiscal to 5.7% in 2012-13 - The Times of India

NEW DELHI: The government on Monday lowered the growth projection for the current financial year to 5.7-5.9 per cent from 7.6 per cent estimated earlier, while pitching for supportive monetary and fiscal policies to improve investor confidence.

"Given ...an emerging scenario, it should be possible for the economy to improve the overall growth rate of GDP to around 5.7 per cent to 5.9 per cent for the year 2012-13", said the mid-year economic analysis tabled in Parliament.

The economy, it added, would have to record a growth rate of 6 per cent in second half of the current financial year to reach the desired growth rate. It grew by 5.4 per cent during April-September 2012-13. The Economic Survey had pegged the growth rate at 7.6 per cent for this fiscal.

To achieve 5.7-5.9 per cent growth, the analysis said, "both fiscal and monetary policy, however, would need to be supportive to sustain investor confidence. The government will also have to address the concerns relating to structural supply side bottlenecks".

The economic growth rate during 2011-12 had slipped to the nine-year low of 6.5 per cent due to both domestic and global factors. Earlier RBI had lowered the growth rate to 5.8 per cent for 2012-13.

Referring to inflation, it said, further moderation in price rise is likely to commence from the fourth quarter of the fiscal.

"Inflation at the end of March 2013 is expected to moderate to 6.8-7 per cent level", it said.

As regards fiscal deficit, the analysis said, the government would endeavour to restrict it to 5.3 per cent of GDP as against 5.1 per cent envisaged in the budget.
The analysis said there "are reasons to believe" that the slowdown has bottomed out and the economy is headed towards higher growth in the second half of the fiscal. It said agriculture is expected to improve because of better prospects with rabi crops benefiting from greater moisture content in the soil and dominance of irrigated wheat and rice crops.

The document further said that most services, particularly the trade, transport, communication and financial services, being largely driven by the performance of real sectors will also have a better growth.

The Parliament was informed that a fiscal consolidation road map announced by the government on October 29 has "considerably improved business expectations and perception of the domestic and global investors".

Referring to trade deficit, the document said it is expected that the gap in the current year would not be significantly higher than what it was last year. "Consequently, it is reasonable to expect that the current account deficit as a ratio of GDP would be lower than what it was in 2011-12," the analysis added.


----------



## Azazel

*Standard and Poor's expects India's economic growth at 6.5% in 2013*

NEW DELHI: Global rating agency Standard and Poor's (S&P) has said it expects India to grow by 6.5 per cent during 2013, amidst the possibility of global economic recovery continuing during the year.

For China, S&P expects the growth rate to move back to eight per cent level in 2013, after it slipped to 7.4 per cent in the third quarter of 2012.

In a report on global credit outlook for 2013, S&P said that "the ball is in the policymakers' court" to sustain the recovery in global economy.

Noting that there is "not much room for error in the global economy" in 2013, the S&P economists said it has been through a very challenging period in the recent years.

This included "the near total collapse of the financial system in 2008 and the very deep global recession that followed at the end of 2008 and the first half of 2009."

"The global economy started recovering in mid-2009, and that recovery at a global level has pretty much continued. We expect it to continue into 2013, but it is a fairly precarious situation.

"Precarious because the recovery process--the healing, deleveraging, balance sheet recovery, and economic recovery--is still working its way through the system," Standard & Poor's chief global economist Paul Sheard said.

Sheard said that S&P expects a "soft landing" in China, while its forecast for India is a 6.5 per cent growth in 2013.

"We have one major economy continuing to recover in our base case scenario. We see China going through a so-called soft landing. What it means is that China was growing at a very rapid pace--sometimes too rapid--after the financial crisis.

"Average year-on-year growth since the third quarter of 2008 has been 8.9 per cent though it's ticked down a bit this year. Chinese policymakers needed to rein in an overheating economy," Sheard said.

During the process, the growth has decelerated from 12 per cent at one point to 7.4 per cent in the third quarter of this year, he said adding deceleration of the Chinese economy is probably bottoming out and growth will probably move back closer toward 8 per cent entering 2013.

S&P said that it expects rating stability and even some positive trends in the emerging world, while the global growth will also be positive next year at little under 3 per cent.

The rating agency said that many emerging Asian economies are using their growth productively to strengthen their infrastructure --- and thereby increase long-term growth potential -- while still maintaining manageable debt burdens.

"So we could see some upgrades in parts of the emerging world," it said, without naming the countries.

Standard and Poor's expects India's economic growth at 6.5% in 2013 - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Azazel said:


> *Standard and Poor's expects India's economic growth at 6.5% in 2013*
> 
> NEW DELHI: Global rating agency Standard and Poor's (S&P) has said it expects India to grow by 6.5 per cent during 2013, amidst the possibility of global economic recovery continuing during the year.
> 
> For China, S&P expects the growth rate to move back to eight per cent level in 2013, after it slipped to 7.4 per cent in the third quarter of 2012.
> 
> In a report on global credit outlook for 2013, S&P said that "the ball is in the policymakers' court" to sustain the recovery in global economy.
> 
> Noting that there is "not much room for error in the global economy" in 2013, the S&P economists said it has been through a very challenging period in the recent years.
> 
> This included "the near total collapse of the financial system in 2008 and the very deep global recession that followed at the end of 2008 and the first half of 2009."
> 
> "The global economy started recovering in mid-2009, and that recovery at a global level has pretty much continued. We expect it to continue into 2013, but it is a fairly precarious situation.
> 
> "Precarious because the recovery process--the healing, deleveraging, balance sheet recovery, and economic recovery--is still working its way through the system," Standard & Poor's chief global economist Paul Sheard said.
> 
> Sheard said that S&P expects a "soft landing" in China, while its forecast for India is a 6.5 per cent growth in 2013.
> 
> "We have one major economy continuing to recover in our base case scenario. We see China going through a so-called soft landing. What it means is that China was growing at a very rapid pace--sometimes too rapid--after the financial crisis.
> 
> "Average year-on-year growth since the third quarter of 2008 has been 8.9 per cent though it's ticked down a bit this year. Chinese policymakers needed to rein in an overheating economy," Sheard said.
> 
> During the process, the growth has decelerated from 12 per cent at one point to 7.4 per cent in the third quarter of this year, he said adding deceleration of the Chinese economy is probably bottoming out and growth will probably move back closer toward 8 per cent entering 2013.
> 
> S&P said that it expects rating stability and even some positive trends in the emerging world, while the global growth will also be positive next year at little under 3 per cent.
> 
> The rating agency said that many emerging Asian economies are using their growth productively to strengthen their infrastructure --- and thereby increase long-term growth potential -- while still maintaining manageable debt burdens.
> 
> "So we could see some upgrades in parts of the emerging world," it said, without naming the countries.
> 
> Standard and Poor's expects India's economic growth at 6.5% in 2013 - The Times of India



Anything above 6% would be good tbh. From 2014 we should see a return to 7-8% growth for sure.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

Abingdonboy said:


> Anything above 6% would be good tbh. From 2014 we should see a return to 7-8% growth for sure.



We will and indications of getting back on track are already all over. Just check the recent stats.



> The Indian economy is likely to grow at 7.2 percent in 2014, compared with 5.4 percent in 2012
> 
> :::Reuters:::






> Forex Reserves Surge To $297 billion.



-------------------------------
Btw....Another such indication 

*FDI inflows rise 65% in October*

PTI | Dec 22, 2012, 07.33AM IST

NEW DELHI: India's foreign direct investment (FDI) inflows grew by over 65% yearon-year to $1.9 billion in October , according to the Department of Industrial Policy and Promotion (DIPP). In October 2011, the country had attracted FDI worth $1.2 billion. 

For the April-October period of this fiscal, however, FDI inflows have declined by about 27% to $14.8 billion, from $20.3 billion in the year-ago period as overseas investment inflows were small in the initial months. 

Sectors which received large FDI inflows in September include services ($3.6 billion), hotel and tourism ($3.1 billion), metallurgical ($1.2 billion), construction ($691 million) and automobile ($743 million). 

*For the first seven months of the fiscal, India received maximum FDI from Mauritius ($6.8 billion ), Japan ($1.5 billion), Singapore ($1.2 billion) the Netherlands ($1.1 billion) and the UK ($611 million), the DIPP said.* 

The October figure is lower than the previous month when the country received highest FDI for a month in this fiscal. FDI inflows had more than doubled to $4.7 billion in September . 

The inflows had aggregated to $36.5 billion in 2011-12 against $19.4 billion in 2010-11 and $25.8 billion in 2009-10 . Foreign investments are important for India , which needs around $1 trillion in the next five years to overhaul its infrastructure sector such as ports, airports and highways to boost growth. 

Decline in foreign investments will put pressure on the country's balance of payments (BoP) and could also impact the rupee. 

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/business/india-business/FDI-inflows-rise-65-in-October/articleshow/17715621.cms

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The A-5

Hellos sirs,

Our economy right now is some 1.8 trillion USD as of 2012 - how much could it be by 2020 at the
current growth rate?

And how much if the 7-8% growth anticipated for 2014 occurs?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## itaskol

The A-5 said:


> Hellos sirs,
> 
> Our economy right now is some 1.8 trillion USD as of 2012 - how much could it be by 2020 at the
> current growth rate?
> 
> And how much if the 7-8% growth anticipated for 2014 occurs?



india GDP growth doesn't reach 7-8%. 
6% max. 
India Economic Report - December 2012 » TheCityUK


----------



## SpArK

India Approves Rs.802.07 Cr. FDI Proposals

12/26/2012 5:59 AM ET
The Indian government on Wednesday said it had approved 12 foreign direct investment (FDI) proposals, including that of Ratnakar Bank, amounting to Rs.802.07 crore based on the recommendations of the Foreign Investment Promotion Board or FIPB, reports PTI.

The FIPB headed by Economic Affairs Secretary Arvind Mayaram, however, rejected Mahindra and Mahindra's proposal to form a defense joint venture with Israel's Rafael Advanced Defence System for production and development of a naval defense system and other products.

Besides, the proposal of Swedish furniture major IKEA has been recommended for consideration of the Cabinet Committee on Economic Affairs, it said. Even after FIPB clearance, FDI proposals of over Rs.1,200 crore have to be approved by the Cabinet Committee on economic Affairs (CCEA).

Permission was given to Ingka Holding Overseas to set up a wholly-owned subsidiary to undertake single brand retailing of IKEA products.

As per the statement, Ratnakar Bank's proposal to increase foreign equity in the bank to 55 percent from 43 percent has been approved. The move will bring in Rs.300 crore worth of FDI.

Taqa Jyoti Energy Ventures has also got the government's nod to bring in foreign investment of Rs.252 crore.


----------



## Azazel

*Top Japanese companies show interests in 19 DMIC projects*

NEW DELHI: Japanese engineering companies such as Mitsubishi Heavy Industries, HitachiBSE 1.50 %, Mitsui Engineering & Shipbuilding Co, Toshiba, Sojitz etc. have shown interests in executing 19 projects that would be funded out of $4.5 billion Japanese support promised for India-Japan friendship project, Delhi Mumbai Industrial Corridor (DMIC). The project that envisages creating seven new industrial cities around Western Dedicated Rail Freight Corridor between Delhi and Mumbai, is expected to create infrastructure worth over $100 billion. In September last year, the government had approved Central assistance of Rs 18,500 crore for a period of five years for the DMIC. 

The 19 short-listed projects under Japanese funding include Ahmedabad-Dholera rail line project, Dahej water supply, Delhi-Manesar-Bawal metro rail, power projects in Maneswar and Neemrana Industrial Parks, conveyance system of Delhi's treated sewage water to Rajasthan, just to name a few. According to a list published in the official website of the Ministry of Economy, Trade and Industry (METI) of Japan, recycling solution maker company Japanese Environment Planning (Jeplan) could be engaged in a mobile phone recycle project in Gujarat whereas NEC Corporation, Japan's leading provider of Internet, broadband network and enterprise business solutions may be roped in for a logistic data bank project which will not be specific to any state. The same list says Toshiba has shown interests in Light Rail Transit system in Pune. 

When contacted, DMIC Development Corporation CEO Amitabh Kant refused to elaborate on the prospective projects within DMIC and about Japanese companies that could handle them. Kant added that DMIC would meet the deadline. "Despite being a complicated project involving a number of state governments, we have moved ahead satisfactorily. Every deadline will be met. We need to remember, for such a vast project like DMIC, the planning is as important as its implementation," he said. 

Top Japanese companies show interests in 19 DMIC projects - The Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SpArK

Diesel, kerosene prices likely to be hiked by Rs 10 per litre : North, News - India Today


----------



## 3Idiots

SpArK said:


> Diesel, kerosene prices likely to be hiked by Rs 10 per litre : North, News - India Today



I was honestly, shocked .. but later came after reading the link that the headline wasn't fully correct !

It's only a proposal (as of now! - fat chances, IMO) ... but more importantly, even the proposal plans to do this over a period of 10 months.

I support DCT (direct cash transfer), and market prices ..... but, even that is going to take quite a bit of time nation-wide.


----------



## SpArK

Volvo cars explores possibility of setting up plant in India - Indian Express

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

SpArK said:


> Volvo cars explores possibility of setting up plant in India - Indian Express



They'va already got a major Bus plant there so why not?


----------



## cloud_9

*Essar Ports commissions 16 MMTPA terminal at Paradip Port*​
Mumbai, December 22, 2012: Essar Ports Limited, one of the largest private sector port companies in India and part of the US$ 27 billion Essar Group, has announced the commissioning of its 16 million metric tons per annum (MMTPA) dry bulk terminal at Paradip, taking the aggregate handling capacity of Essar Ports Limited to 104 MMTPA.

The project involved the upgradation and mechanization of the existing 230m long CQ3 berth at Paradip with installation of a fully mechanized ship loading system with a capacity of 5,000 tons per hour. It is an all weather terminal with a capability to handle large size ships. The terminal is connected to the stockyard by a 9km long conveyor system having a capacity of 5,000 tons per hour . The stock yard has been equipped with 2 Reclaimers with a capacity of 2500 tons per hour each.

Commenting on the achievement, Mr. Rajiv Agarwal, Managing Director, Essar Ports Limited said This is our first project on the east coast of India and is a modern facility with best in class capabilities. The terminal will help achieve better handling rates, improve efficiencies with faster turn around time for ships and would benefit the Paradip Port and its customers.


----------



## Azazel

Abingdonboy said:


> They'va already got a major Bus plant there so why not?



They are two different companies.Volvo's car division is now owned by a Chinese car company with a goofy name.


----------



## Abingdonboy

Azazel said:


> They are two different companies.Volvo's car division is now owned by a Chinese car company with a goofy name.



True, all I meant was it wouldn't be hard for VOLVO to set such a plant up. I guess I should have said Ford,Nissan,Renualt,Chevrolt,BMW,Honda,Suzuki,Skoda,Toyota,Hyandui,Audi,VW, Mercedes etc etc have all set up production facilities in India!


----------



## Azazel

Abingdonboy said:


> True, all I meant was it wouldn't be hard for VOLVO to set such a plant up. I guess I should have said Ford,Nissan,Renualt,Chevrolt,BMW,Honda,Suzuki,Skoda,Toyota,Hyandui,Audi,VW, Mercedes etc etc have all set up production facilities in India!



Hehe,Now I am waiting for BMW and JLR


----------



## cirr

Abingdonboy said:


> True, all I meant was it wouldn't be hard for VOLVO to set such a plant up. I guess I should have said Ford,Nissan,Renualt,Chevrolt,BMW,Honda,Suzuki,Skoda,Toyota,Hyandui,Audi,VW, Mercedes etc etc have all set up production facilities in India!



Yet both your annual production and sales volumes are 1/10 of China's?

You are so full of yourself and errors. 

Audi has set up a plant in India? Where is it in India&#65311;

BMW&#65311;Mercedes&#65311;Habitual wet-dreaming is not conducive to your health&#12290;



Abingdonboy said:


> True, all I meant was it wouldn't be hard for VOLVO to set such a plant up. I guess I should have said Ford,Nissan,Renualt,Chevrolt,BMW,Honda,Suzuki,Skoda,Toyota,Hyandui,Audi,VW, Mercedes etc etc have all set up production facilities in India!



Yet both your annual production and sales volumes are 1/10 of China's?

You are so full of yourself and errors. 

Audi has set up a plant in India? Where is it in India&#65311;

BMW&#65311;Mercedes&#65311;Habitual wet-dreaming is not conducive to your health&#12290;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dee

Audi India uses &#352;koda Auto India Private Limited manufacturing facilities in Aurangabad, Maharashtra to assemble the Audi A4 and Audi A6 models locally.


----------



## The A-5

@cirr

Haven't you still heard of the Bharat Benz production facilities? What are chinese serach engines for?
mulling?


----------



## acid rain

cirr said:


> Yet both your annual production and sales volumes are 1/10 of China's?
> 
> You are so full of yourself and errors.
> 
> Audi has set up a plant in India? Where is it in India&#65311;
> 
> BMW&#65311;Mercedes&#65311;Habitual wet-dreaming is not conducive to your health&#12290;
> 
> 
> 
> Yet both your annual production and sales volumes are 1/10 of China's?
> 
> You are so full of yourself and errors.
> 
> Audi has set up a plant in India? Where is it in India&#65311;
> 
> BMW&#65311;Mercedes&#65311;Habitual wet-dreaming is not conducive to your health&#12290;



BNW's plant in India - way back in 2007

BMW opens first manufacturing plant in India - Automotive Business Review


----------



## Abingdonboy

Indian economy to grow at 6.8% in 2013: D&B - Hindustan Times

There are conflicting numbers as you'd might expect. Anything above 6.3% is good IMHO. I hope MMS can do what he has promised and get reforms going next year. This is a MUST.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The A-5

^^ Please, dude. Dont expect anything productive from that old windbag.

Regarding economy, Montek Singh keeps his word better than MMS. Now Pranab is Prez., and holy Chidambaram
is finance, how can you expect anything good with such a combo?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

Nifty breaches 6,000; hits a 2-year high - The Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Agent_47



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## IndoUS

That's a pretty huge jump for factories.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

*Car sales end year with a sputter*

January 02, 2013 10:46 IST

Despite record discounts and introduction of new models, tepid sales continued to remain a concern for most manufacturers in the domestic automobile industry, with seven of them together *posting a decline of around 15 per cent in sales to 93,540 units* last month.

Industry growth was dragged by Hyundai Motor India Ltd, Tata Motors [ Get Quote ], General Motors India and Toyota Kirloskar Motor: All reported *double-digit dip* in sales numbers last month. 

Maruti Suzuki India, the country's largest carmaker, is yet to release its numbers.

*Tata Motors* sold only 14,185 units in December, *a decline of 51 per cent* over 28,916 units sold in the corresponding month in 2011.

The company reported combined sales of 11,257 units for the Nano, Indica and Indigo series. Sales of utility vehicles added 2,928 units.

Tata Motors said it had received a good response for the new Manza Club Class sedan and the Safari Storme.

But, due to rising demand, the Safari Storme had been released only in the National Capital Region, Punjab, Uttar Pradesh, Rajasthan, Madhya Pradesh, Chhattisgarh, Maharashtra and Goa, and is being introduced in phases.

At *HMIL*, too, sales *declined 9.6 per cent* to 26,697 units in the domestic market last month.

*GM India*, in the meantime, saw its volumes *dip 22 per cent* to 7,067 units. 

The drop in sales at GM India has come despite the company recently introducing the Sail [ Get Quote ] U-VA, and upgrades of Spark, Cruze and Captiva.

"Despite offering various schemes on the purchase of every car, the market continues to remain depressed.

If the current macroeconomic uncertainties continue, the market is not expected to turn round in the short term.

The only hope now is on a good Union Budget," said P Balendran, vice-president (corporate affairs), GM India.

At *TKM*, *sales dropped 24 per cent* to 12,071 units in December, compared with 15,948 units in the year-ago month. Sandeep Singh, deputy managing director and chief operating officer, (marketing and commercial), said: "The passenger car market continues to be slow, as has been in the last few months.

"We hope the new year will usher in good times again with economic revival and better market sentiments."

Homegrown carmaker Mahindra and Mahindra Ltd (M&M), however, managed to buck the trend on the back of demand for diesel-powered utility vehicles, such as Bolero, Quanto and XUV500.

Mahindra sold 22,761 units during December, 18 higher than the 19,341 units sold in December 2011. 

Pravin Shah, chief executive (automotive division), while expressing satisfaction over the sales momentum, cautioned: "High interest rates, rising fuel prices and an overall slowdown in economic growth has kept consumer sentiment low during 2012.

"This is also evident in the sales performance for December, which traditionally has been a lean month. 

"We do hope that corrective measures are announced and implemented soon, bringing in the much-needed buoyancy and growth for the industry."

The other two that managed to post some increase in sales were Ford India and Honda Cars India.

While sales went up nine per cent to 6,517 units for the former in December due to its marketing campaign, the latter saw a sales push on demand for the Brio.

Honda sold 4,242 units, over half came from demand for the small car.

The two companies have a small share in the overall passenger car industry at present.

In the two-wheeler industry, too, consumer sentiments continued to remain weak.

Sales at Hero MotoCorp Ltd, the country's largest motorcycle maker, remained almost unchanged at 541,615 units in December, compared with 540,276 a year earlier. 

TVS [ Get Quote ] Motor Co Ltd posted a decline of 9.6 per cent in December from a year earlier at 151,735 units.

Anil Dua, senior vice-president (marketing and sales), Hero MotoCorp, said: "December, being the last month of the calendar year, usually witnesses sluggish retails as customers tend to postpone their purchases to the new year. 

"Despite that, we have been able to despatch over five lakh two-wheelers during the month. 

"We also have comprehensive marketing and customer engagement plans lined up for the remaining months of the fiscal to maintain this trajectory."

Car sales end year with a sputter - Rediff.com Business

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azazel

*Manufacturing growth at 6-month high in Dec: HSBC*

NEW DELHI, JAN 2:India&#8217;s manufacturing sector growth improved further in December, registering the fastest pace in six months, driven by a strong pick up in new orders, an HSBC survey said.

The HSBC India Manufacturing Purchasing Managers&#8217; Index (PMI) &#8211; a measure of factory production &#8211; stood at 54.7 in December, up from 53.7 in November, indicating a further improvement in the health of the Indian manufacturing sector.

Output at manufacturing companies in India rose during December, HSBC said, adding that almost one-third of panelists indicated higher production and 18 per cent noted a decline for the period.

&#8220;The overall rate of growth was sharp and the fastest in six months in December,&#8221; HSBC said.

The index has remained above the 50-mark, below which it indicates contraction, for more than three years now.

&#8220;Activity in the manufacturing sector picked up again led by faster output growth and a further uptick in new orders, which led to a faster increase in backlogs of work as companies struggled to keep up with demand,&#8221; HSBC Chief Economist for India and ASEAN Leif Eskesen said.

The December reading of HSBC PMI points to the fact that the sector has gained momentum in the last few months, after it registered the weakest pace of growth rate in nine months in August.

The growth in new orders also hit a six-month high. New export orders too expanded, and at a solid pace, it said.

Meanwhile, the purchasing activity in the Indian manufacturing sector increased for the forty-fifth consecutive month in December.

Going forward, the output is likely to hold up in the coming months as the &#8220;final goods inventories&#8217; depletion continued&#8221;, HSBC said.

On inflation, HSBC said prices eased marginally, but survey respondents noted price pressures from rising raw material costs, firm demand, and the depreciated exchange rate.

&#8220;With growth pick up led by firmer demand, inflation pressures are likely to remain firm in coming months,&#8221; Eskesen said.

Inflation as measured by all indices has remained elevated and Wholesale Price Index-based inflation has remained above RBI&#8217;s comfort zone of 5 to 5.5 per cent for nearly three years now.

In the mid-quarter monetary policy review on December 18, RBI kept key interest rates unchanged.

It left the short-term lending (repo) rate and the cash reserve ratio &#8211; the amount of deposits banks have to park with RBI &#8211; unchanged at 8 per cent and 4.25 per cent, respectively.

Business Line : Industry & Economy News : Manufacturing growth at 6-month high in Dec: HSBC

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Azazel

*Tata group to invest over Rs 45,000 cr, expand globally: Cyrus Mistry*

NEW DELHI: Tata group will invest more than Rs 45,000 crore on various businesses over next two years and would look to expand its presence in global markets besides in India, the group's new chief Cyrus P Mistry on Wednesday said. 

In his first message as Chairman of Tata Sons Ltd, the holding company of over USD 100-billion salt-to-software conglomerate, Mistry also said the 'core of the Tata group' will remain unchanged despite change in its leadership and asked the group companies to play leadership roles in their respective businesses. 

44-year old Mistry has taken over as head of Tata group from Ratan Tata, who retired on December 28 after spending nearly 50 years with the group including 21 years as Chairman. 

In a message to employees, Mistry said the group has evolved into a global conglomerate with an "incredible" size of over USD 100 billion under Ratan Tata's leadership. 

*"Handing over of the responsibility of Chairmanship brings with it the winds of change, but the core of the Tata Group must and will remain unchanged," the new chief said. "... without this core DNA that is uniquely Tata, there is nothing to differentiate us from our peers," Mistry said. *

Noting that the group has invested over Rs 50,000 crore in the past three years across various businesses while creating over 85,000 jobs, Mistry said plans have been put in place "for additional investments in excess of Rs 45,000 crore over the following two years." 

The group's headcount was nearly 4.56 lakh at the end of fiscal year 2011-12. "Apart from India, we will be required to work to both deepen and widen our global engagement with an emphasis on emerging markets in Asia, Africa and parts of Latin America, adding to our existing presence in Europe and America," he said. 

Mistry also expressed confidence in the Indian growth story and said the government's recent emphasis on policy clarity and renewed thrust to economic reforms is encouraging. 

"With a sustained focus on policy stability and implementation, I believe that India would continue to be an attractive investment destination. I look forward to our Group playing its role in continuing to invest in the Indian growth story," he said. 

About global expansion of the group, Mistry said each of its companies would follow a different path "with differing approaches to spreading of risk, acquisition of technology, access to talent, and investment in long-term growth markets." He also warned against any complacency, saying that history has shown that groups "that are happy with resting on their laurels are weeded out by nimble competition". 

"We live in increasingly competitive times. To succeed in such an environment, we will need to differentiate our approach and innovate," Mistry said. "... across our businesses, we need to be able to respond swiftly and adapt to changes in market conditions anywhere in the globe. We must differentiate ourselves from our competitors through a greater understanding of customer needs and a culture built around customer centricity, innovation, and a focus on profitable growth. 

"We will need to be relentless in our pursuit of improving our competitiveness and in addressing the small issues that are often overlooked but end up making a significant difference in the value proposition of our products and services," he said. 

Tata group comprises of over 100 companies in businesses including technology, communications, engineering, energy, consumer products and chemicals. It has operations in more than 80 countries across six continents. Its total revenue stood at USD 100.09 billion (around Rs 475,721 crore) in 2011-12 with 58 per cent of this coming from businesses abroad. 

Tata group to invest over Rs 45,000 cr, expand globally: Cyrus Mistry - The Economic Times

*Tata group to invest over Rs 45,000 cr, expand globally: Cyrus Mistry*

NEW DELHI: Tata group will invest more than Rs 45,000 crore on various businesses over next two years and would look to expand its presence in global markets besides in India, the group's new chief Cyrus P Mistry on Wednesday said. 

In his first message as Chairman of Tata Sons Ltd, the holding company of over USD 100-billion salt-to-software conglomerate, Mistry also said the 'core of the Tata group' will remain unchanged despite change in its leadership and asked the group companies to play leadership roles in their respective businesses. 

44-year old Mistry has taken over as head of Tata group from Ratan Tata, who retired on December 28 after spending nearly 50 years with the group including 21 years as Chairman. 

In a message to employees, Mistry said the group has evolved into a global conglomerate with an "incredible" size of over USD 100 billion under Ratan Tata's leadership. 

*"Handing over of the responsibility of Chairmanship brings with it the winds of change, but the core of the Tata Group must and will remain unchanged," the new chief said. "... without this core DNA that is uniquely Tata, there is nothing to differentiate us from our peers," Mistry said. *

Noting that the group has invested over Rs 50,000 crore in the past three years across various businesses while creating over 85,000 jobs, Mistry said plans have been put in place "for additional investments in excess of Rs 45,000 crore over the following two years." 

The group's headcount was nearly 4.56 lakh at the end of fiscal year 2011-12. "Apart from India, we will be required to work to both deepen and widen our global engagement with an emphasis on emerging markets in Asia, Africa and parts of Latin America, adding to our existing presence in Europe and America," he said. 

Mistry also expressed confidence in the Indian growth story and said the government's recent emphasis on policy clarity and renewed thrust to economic reforms is encouraging. 

"With a sustained focus on policy stability and implementation, I believe that India would continue to be an attractive investment destination. I look forward to our Group playing its role in continuing to invest in the Indian growth story," he said. 

About global expansion of the group, Mistry said each of its companies would follow a different path "with differing approaches to spreading of risk, acquisition of technology, access to talent, and investment in long-term growth markets." He also warned against any complacency, saying that history has shown that groups "that are happy with resting on their laurels are weeded out by nimble competition". 

"We live in increasingly competitive times. To succeed in such an environment, we will need to differentiate our approach and innovate," Mistry said. "... across our businesses, we need to be able to respond swiftly and adapt to changes in market conditions anywhere in the globe. We must differentiate ourselves from our competitors through a greater understanding of customer needs and a culture built around customer centricity, innovation, and a focus on profitable growth. 

"We will need to be relentless in our pursuit of improving our competitiveness and in addressing the small issues that are often overlooked but end up making a significant difference in the value proposition of our products and services," he said. 

Tata group comprises of over 100 companies in businesses including technology, communications, engineering, energy, consumer products and chemicals. It has operations in more than 80 countries across six continents. Its total revenue stood at USD 100.09 billion (around Rs 475,721 crore) in 2011-12 with 58 per cent of this coming from businesses abroad. 

http://economictimes.indiatimes.com/news/news-by-company/corporate-trends/tata-group-to-invest-over-rs-45000-cr-expand-globally-cyrus-mistry/articleshow/17860147.cms

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## luckych

*The Cloud will be major job creator (for India and China) says study*

In the United States, unemployment and the scarcity of new jobs is continually a hot-button issue, especially now in the Presidential primary season. But job creation is a topic of special importance all over the world and residents of countries like Nigeria, South Africa, Canada, Ireland, and Singapore are all doing far more searches on "job creation" than U.S. residents.

So is a global shift to the cloud a good thing for job creation? Market intelligence company IDC on Monday released the results of a four-year, Microsoft-commisssioned study (.pdf here,) that says it is. The study predicts the number of jobs that will be created by a widespread shift to cloud computing, and where those jobs will be created.

"Cloud Computing" is, of course, a very broad term, referring to anything from the use of third-party storage facilities, to IT for virtualized infrastructure, and the whole affair, the study ascertained, will create nearly 14 million new jobs worldwide by 2015, and could drive $1.1 trillion in revenue per year.




Uploaded with ImageShack.us
IDC calculated the number of "cloud-generated" jobs by weighing several factors, including available country workforce, unemployment rates, GDP, IT spending by industry and company size, industry mix by country and city, technology infrastructure by country and city, regulatory environment, and others.

*And even the United States has thus far accounted for 62% of the worldwide spending on public IT cloud services, the majority of the jobs created by cloud adoption are expected to go to India and China. Those two countries will experience job growth that exceeds North America, Europe, the Middle East, Africa, and the rest of the Asia-Pacific region combined.*

*&#8220;We tend to think of China and India as emerging markets, but they&#8217;re actually early adopters of the cloud,&#8221; John Gantz, senior vice president at IDC and author of the white paper said on Monday. &#8220;They&#8217;re not bound to existing systems. They&#8217;ve skipped that step, so there&#8217;s less holding them back.&#8221;*






Uploaded with ImageShack.us

The Cloud will be major job creator (for India and China) says study

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cloud_9

*Online shopping soars to new heights in 2012; revenues touch $14 bn*​
New Delhi: *People turned to the Internet to buy everything from diapers to books, houses and even groceries this year, pushing e-commerce revenues in the country to $14 billion with the possibility of even higher earnings in 2013.*

Factors like spiralling inflation and slower economic growth failed to dampen the online shopping frenzy as more and more companies opted for selling wares through the internet route, offering innumerable options and discounts to buyers.

While travel still comprises a significant portion of the e-commerce market, other segments are catching up . Reuters
Increasing Internet penetration and availability of more payment options boosted the e-commerce industry in 2012. Besides electronics, customer traction grew considerably in categories like fashion and jewellery, home and kitchen and lifestyle accessories like watches and perfumes, Snapdeal Vice President (Marketing) Sandeep Komaravelly said.

*While travel still comprises a significant portion of the e-commerce market, other segments are catching up fast. Apparel, books and lifestyle categories (beauty, footwear and health) will drive e-commerce, HomeShop18.com Founder and CEO Sundeep Malhotra said*, adding that relatively stable and growing domestic economy will also be major growth drivers.

*The coming year looks promising for the industry. According to Peppercloset.com owner Sumeet Arora, e-commerce segment has doubled to $14 billon this year from $6.3 billion in 2011. This figure is likely to reach 38 billion by 2015.*

So, what can one expect in 2013 from the thousands of e-commerce websites. More personalised offers, loyalty programmes and better customer care is what most e-commerce companies would focus on to offer customers a richer, more relevant online experience, an industry analyst said.

According to HomeShop18.com, an innovation that will revolutionise e-commerce in India is cost optimisation through warehouse and logistics management that will enable companies to do profitable business.

*While players like eBay and IndiatimesShopping have been around for a while, one saw many more portals mushrooming in 2012. An important entry in the Indian market was that of one of the worlds largest online retailer Amazon.com. The website launched the desi version as Junglee.com. India also got its own version of Cyber Monday on December 12 this year as e-tailers like Flipkart, Snapdeal, Homeshop18 and Makemytrip, partnered Google India to offer discounts for online shoppers.*

Celebrated on the Monday after Thanksgiving, the term Cyber Monday was first coined in 2005 as a marketing term and has grown as a phenomenon over the years in the US.

According to analysts, factors like growing Internet penetration, increasing spending power, availability of multiple payment methods like credit/debit cards, cash on delivery, combined with faster adoption of smartphones and tablets are contributing to the growth of the sector.

Mobility most likely will be the trend to look forward to the next year. Mobile commerce would be huge as more and more people access Internet through tablets and smartphones. Most companies are looking at enhancing their mobile presence, Malhotra said.

*According to a study by IMRB International and IAMAI, there were an estimated 137 million Internet users in the country as of June 2012. Of this, while 99 million were from urban parts of the country, the remaining 38 million were from rural India.*

The next year is expected to see increased participation from tier 2 and tier 3 cities.With a gap of demand and supply in physical retail category, online shopping is set to grow in tier 2 and tier 3 cities. The introduction of cash on delivery has helped gain the trust of consumers in these markets and get rid of the apprehension of using credit cards online, he said.

According to him, there is a rising demand for books and health and beauty products from these cities, but tier 2 markets score highest on kids and baby items and home appliances.The year also saw acquisitions and consolidation activities picking up pace as dozens of online shopping portals set up shop.

Among major deals, Snapdeal acquired Esportsbuy.com, Flipkart acquired letsbuy.com, Madeinhealth was acquired by Healthkart, Yatra.com acquired Travelguru from Travelocity Global, Fashionandyou acquired UrbanTouch and Myntra.com bought SherSingh.com

Acquisitions and consolidations will continueits just the begining and will continue happening over the next few years. Bigger players will acquire smaller players and more investments will flow into the segment, Arora said.

Despite the fact that most of these e-commerce companies are yet to start making money, growth prospects for these companies remain high and there seems no dearth of investors.According to experts, in 2012, the e-commerce companies in India raised over $500 million (about Rs 2,743.3 crore).

In one of the biggest fund raising by an Indian e-commerce firm, Flipkart in August this year raised $150 million (about Rs 822 crore) from four investors.Entertainment ticketing website BookMyShow.com also saw Rs 100 crore investment by Accel Partners, while Yebhi.com raised funding from Fidelity Growth Partners India and Qualcomm Ventures.

While one will not see obscene valuations, investors would continue to make small investments and 2013 will be a year of growth and consolidation, Arora said.Online retail has also seen an heavy overlap with social networking due to aggressive marketing on such platforms.

As smartphones and tablets continue to proliferate, companies will need to embrace multi-channel commerce strategy in 2013, Purehomedecor.com owner Sandeep Jaglan said.While consumers will be spoilt due to choice, players will have to sweat it out to differentiate themselves from the competitors.

Komaravelly of Snapdeal believes that personalisation would emerge as a key focus area in 2013. The ability to customise and personalise shopping experience for customers will become a critical differentiator. Social and mobile platforms will see increased customer adoption in the coming year, he said.

Elitify.com Founder and CEO Amit Rawal agrees. The market is overcrowded with companies that are competing for the same pie and have very little differentiation in their product offering, he said.

Differentiation is centered around beating the other in marketing and competing on prices, both of which are not sustainable trends for any industry, he added.So the only way forward is consolidation of players that can create synergies both in terms of operations and product offerings, Rawal said.

Marketing campaigns by major players like Flipkart and Jabong have also made e-commerce a household phenomenon, especially in the big cities, say experts.Social media would also become crucial as more brands use social data to not just popularise their brands but also personalise experience for customers on their websites.

Some experts are of opinion that cash on delivery, which is at present the predominant payment mechanism, will become less popular and give way to usage of debit/credit cards.Given the various disadvantages like longer cash cycles for retailers, collection challenges etc, cash on delivery will become less popular and cards will start becoming more ubiquitous, Malhotra said.

With more lucrative deals, loyalty plans and newer products hitting the online shelf, netizens can shop to their hearts content. 2013 surely promises to make customer the king for e-commerce companies.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Azazel

*India services PMI jumps to three-month high in Dec*

Bangalore: India&#8217;s services sector grew at its strongest pace in three months during December, as company order books filled at the quickest rate since last February, a survey showed on Friday.

Services, ranging from banks to restaurants, make up nearly 60% of India&#8217;s economic output and a recovery brightens the outlook for Asia&#8217;s third-largest economy. The sector has been the lone bright spot in an otherwise slowing economy.

The HSBC services Purchasing Managers&#8217; Index, a survey of around 400 companies, rose to 55.6 in December from November&#8217;s 52.1.
The 50 mark separates growth from contraction and the index has held above that level for over a year now.

&#8220;The service sector provided some holiday cheer with activity fully recovering after two months of deceleration, led by a sharp rise in new business,&#8221; said Leif Eskesen, economist at HSBC.

The new business sub-index jumped to 57.1 in December from 54.9 in the previous month.While there is strong overseas demand for Indian services, the big questions remain about major export markets. The US economy will remain sluggish in 2013, underscoring a very fragile world economic outlook, according to a Reuters poll.

Firms were still optimistic about the year ahead, although the business expectations sub-index nudged lower in December from the previous month.

The Indian economy grew 5.3% from a year earlier in the quarter to September, extending a slowdown that began at the start of this year. It is now headed for its weakest full year growth in a decade.

The survey showed both input and output prices rose at a slower pace during the month. That should take some steam off the headline inflation rate, which at 7.24% in November is well above the Reserve Bank of India&#8217;s commonly perceived 5% comfort level.
&#8220;Inflation readings, meanwhile, eased a bit. With growth showing signs of recovery and inflation still elevated, the case for a policy rate cut is not yet convincing,&#8221; Eskesen added.&#8220;However, RBI has clearly teed up for rate cuts in January-March.&#8221;

The central bank has held interest rates steady since April, citing high price pressures, even as financial markets and the government have clamoured for rate cuts.

But after RBI&#8217;s meeting last month and in October, it said it was likely to ease policy rates in the January-March quarter, as inflation pressures are expected to ease.

A majority of economists polled by Reuters last month expect a total of 50 basis points of cuts in the benchmark repo rate by March, citing weak growth and a generally declining inflation trend.

A PMI survey released on Wednesday showed India&#8217;s manufacturing activity surged to a six-month high in December, boosted by strong factory output and a spike in new orders.

India services PMI jumps to three-month high in Dec - Livemint

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Agent_47

*India's steel production grows at fastest pace*

NEW DELHI: India outpaced all major steel producing nations, including China in terms growth rate till November last year, but its position in the world order may still remain at number four. 

India had produced 70.115 million tonne (MT) steel till November 2012, clocking 4.2 per cent growth over the first 11 months of the last year, according to the World Steel Association (WSA) data. 

The second highest growth was recorded by the US at 3.2 per cent, followed by Russia at 3 per cent. China's steel production grew by 2.9 per cent. In South Korea, it grew by 1.6 per cent. 

Steel production growth is unlikely to swing very far in the annual figure to be released by WSA a fortnight from now. 

During the January-November period of 2011, India's steel production had grown by 5.6 per cent to 66.056 MT. 

Barring Japan, which was hit by a super cyclone, all the major steel producing nations had staged a better show in 2011, growing by up to 17.9 per cent, compared to their January-November, 2012 performance. 

The world order of steel production is also set to remain unchanged with China at the top, followed by Japan and the US, placing India at its last year's place - fourth. 

Till November 2012, China produced 660.125 MT steel. Japan's production was at 98.658 MT and the US at 81.442 MT. 

Russia and South Korea are closely contesting to be the fifth largest steel producer in the world. Till November 2012, Russia had produced 64.763 MT steel, and South Korea, 63.497 MT.

India's steel production grows at fastest pace - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## oct605032048

*660/70=9.42*



Agent_47 said:


> *
> 
> India had produced 70.115 million tonne (MT) steel till November 2012,
> 
> Source: http://www.defence.pk/forums/indian-defence/27787-indian-economy-news-updates-274.html#ixzz2HmKdbaB6
> 
> Till November 2012, China produced 660.125 MT steel. Japan's production was at 98.658 MT and the US at 81.442 MT.
> 
> Russia and South Korea are closely contesting to be the fifth largest steel producer in the world. Till November 2012, Russia had produced 64.763 MT steel, and South Korea, 63.497 MT.
> 
> India's steel production grows at fastest pace - The Times of India*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## agamdilawari

*TCS Q3 profit jumps 27% to Rs. 3,550 crore*






Country&#8217;s largest software firm Tata Consultancy Services on Monday reported a 26.7 per cent jump in consolidated net profit to Rs. 3,550 crore($650m approx) for the quarter ended December 31, 2012.

It had posted net profit of Rs. 2,803 crore in the same quarter of the previous fiscal (2011-12).

Revenues rose 21.7 per cent to Rs. 16,070 crore in the third quarter of 2012-13, from Rs. 13,204 crore in the year-ago period, TCS said in a statement.

&#8220;We have had an excellent quarter of well-rounded performance and have driven a higher quality of revenue and increased profitability through focus on productivity and innovation,&#8221; TCS Chief Executive Officer and Managing Director N. Chandrasekaran said.

The company had good revenue growth, balanced across service lines, industries and geographies, he added.

&#8220;The overall performance has been in line with what we had outlined at the beginning of the year. Our superior execution in this seasonally weak quarter has delivered productivity gains and an expanded operating margin,&#8221; TCS CFO and Executive Director S. Mahalingam said.

The operating margin of the company went up by 56 basis points to 27.3 per cent.

The company saw addition of 17,145 (gross) and 9,561 (net) people, taking its total headcount to 2,63,637.

&#8220;We have hired almost 50,000 professionals in the first three quarters of this financial year to support business growth and we continue to forecast a healthy growth in the workforce numbers going forward,&#8221; TCS Executive VP and Head (Global HR) Ajoy Mukherjee said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azazel

*Plan to build neutrino detector may drive steel demand*

New Delhi: India now plans to build a small neutrino detector in Tamil Nadu as a precursor to the bigger underground one that&#8217;s already in the works for the state, potentially driving up demand for steel.

The smaller version proposed in Madurai is to kick-start the research aims of the India-based Neutrino Observatory (INO), an underground detector of cosmic particles known as neutrinos, people associated with the projects said.

The smaller detector will also help provide experience to Indian industry that will have to supply nearly 50,000 tonnes of specialized steel for the bigger one&#8212;the largest such order for a single project. The steel estimate was made by the INO consortium that consists of the atomic energy department and a plethora of Indian universities.

The INO &#8220;will be one of the biggest projects of its kind in the world and so there will be a smaller detector at Madurai that will be a test model for the bigger, underground one&#8221;, said R.K. Sinha, chairman of the Atomic Energy Commission.

India already has a much smaller neutrino detector at the Variable Energy Cyclotron Centre, Kolkata, a department of atomic energy research unit, and the construction of the INO will make the country a leading international hub for neutrino research.

&#8220;While the land clearances are done, we are yet to begin practical construction such as tendering for the steel, etc.,&#8221; said Naba Mondal, spokesperson, INO. &#8220;But the smaller detector will help research students already signed up for the programme.&#8221;
The detectors will together require about 50,000 tonnes of steel and the proposed one at Madurai will use only some of it and much less equipment than the main detector.

&#8220;We expect much of the demand to be supplied bv the Steel Authority of India Ltd, though such a big order cannot be executed by just one supplier,&#8221; Sinha said. He added that a formal tendering process would soon be announced.

The INO is expected to cost at least Rs.900 crore and will be built underground and connected to the outside world by a 2km tunnel. It will be funded by the government&#8217;s department of atomic energy, the department of science and technology and the University Grants Commission.

The observatory ran into opposition from environmentalists as it was initially proposed to be set up in Mudumalai, close to a tiger reserve, in Tamil Nadu. The detector now has been shifted to Pottipuram in the Bodi West hills of Theni district in the state.
As part of the project, about 150 layers of glass-based detectors known as Resistive Plate Chambers, or RPCs, which will be sandwiched between layers of iron constituting the 50-kiloton, 1.3 Tesla magnet.

Charged particles such as muons produced during the rare interactions of neutrinos with the iron will be detected by the RPCs and tracked in space and time to identify their momentum and charge. The properties of the neutrinos will be inferred from these tracks.
Globally, the study of neutrinos is at the forefront of basic science research in particle physics. These particles, discovered in 1956, are neutral (have no electric charge) with a mass that is almost zero. Though research into these tiny particles have resulted in two Nobel Prizes, scientists still do not know much about them.

Scientists say neutrinos hold vital clues to questions such as the age of the universe and the underlying structure of matter. They travel great distances&#8212;sometimes over billions of light years&#8212;and being electrically neutral, hardly react with anything. Several experiments are under way globally to understand the fundamental particles of matter, the most high profile of these being the underground Large Hadron Collider at the France-Switzerland border near Geneva, Switzerland. India, which has contributed to the project, announced many new proposals to boost particle research in its 11th Plan (2007-12).

Plan to build neutrino detector may drive steel demand - Livemint

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RIMPAC

oct605032048 said:


> *660/70=9.42*



That's pretty much the gap between China and India.


----------



## RISING SUN

*'I think most would rather have India's problems than the West's'*
NEW DELHI: India, staring at the *slowest pace* of economic expansion in a decade, can *afford* to lose a few percentage points of growth to greater public activism *if* the end result is better governance, says Anshu Jain, co-chief executive at Deutsche Bank.
Jain, the first person of Indian descent to head a large European bank, told ET that India's mostly supply-side problems were any day preferable to the ones bedeviling the West as he exhorted policymakers to tackle the budget deficit, prevent a credit rating downgrade, and frame "stable and predictable" rules to attract overseas capital. "India is growing far slower than it could be for a variety of reasons related to politics and governance... But I think sacrificing some growth in the near term is a price worth paying for the higher level of public engagement and activism," he said in an exclusive 90-minute interview, his first globally since taking charge as Deutsche co-CEO last year.


Read : Full Interview


Jain, who was born and raised in India and is now a British citizen, said the country's true potential could be realised by *supply-side reforms* and more efficient targeting of subsidies. In any case, the problems India was grappling with were the opposite of what Western economies faced.

"I think most would rather have India's problems than the West's as it is far easier to solve these supply-side problems than overcome structural demand-side ones," said the alumnus of Delhi's Shri Ram College of Commerce.

Jain, who ran Europe's most successful investment bank that he built into a global bond trading powerhouse, praised the recent burst of reforms in India and noted that the country was at an inflection point and needed to avoid a ratings downgrade.

"A sovereign downgrade would be a *negative* development and would place further pressure on the rupee... The Indian economy's greatest problem is its *budget deficit*. The country's credibility with investors cannot remain high if the budget deficit and trade deficit together are running at 8-9%," he said.

I'd rather have India's problems than the west's: Anshu Jain, co-CEO, Deutsche Bank


The government is trying hard to repair its finances and its recent reforms burst has elicited a lot of positive commentary. The global investor outlook towards India is slowly turning positive - January has seen inflows of $2.3 billion into the markets - but experts warn against complacency.

Finance Minister P Chidambaram, on a tour through Asia and Europe to woo investors, is trying hard to contain the deficit at the revised target of 5.3% of GDP. The current account deficit, a broad measure of trade in goods and services, hit a record high of *5.4%* in the September quarter, a level not even seen during the peak of the balance of payments crisis of the early 1990s. The government this week raised import duties on gold to 6%.

Jain, who hosts Chidambaram in Frankfurt next week, said overseas capital was "useful and necessary" for India and urged stable policies to attract it. "On the regulatory side, India's FDI regime should be made *stable and predictable*. In fact, I would say the FDI regime is part of a broader set of issues related to improving the ease of doing business."

Keenly sought for his thoughts on the global economy, Jain said though the world economy had seen off the most acute phase of the crisis, helped by some unprecedented level of liquidity - $7 trillion since 2007 - infused by central banks, significant risks remained.

"The storm clouds have not parted completely and I still see significant issues to keep an eye on," Jain said. 
'I think most would rather have India's problems than the West's' - The Economic Times
His inter view to the today's Economic Times is great.

*'I think most would rather have India's problems than the West's'*
NEW DELHI: India, staring at the *slowest pace* of economic expansion in a decade, can *afford* to lose a few percentage points of growth to greater public activism *if* the end result is better governance, says Anshu Jain, co-chief executive at Deutsche Bank.
Jain, the first person of Indian descent to head a large European bank, told ET that India's mostly supply-side problems were any day preferable to the ones bedeviling the West as he exhorted policymakers to tackle the budget deficit, prevent a credit rating downgrade, and frame "stable and predictable" rules to attract overseas capital. "India is growing far slower than it could be for a variety of reasons related to politics and governance... But I think sacrificing some growth in the near term is a price worth paying for the higher level of public engagement and activism," he said in an exclusive 90-minute interview, his first globally since taking charge as Deutsche co-CEO last year.


Read : Full Interview


Jain, who was born and raised in India and is now a British citizen, said the country's true potential could be realised by *supply-side reforms* and more efficient targeting of subsidies. In any case, the problems India was grappling with were the opposite of what Western economies faced.

"I think most would rather have India's problems than the West's as it is far easier to solve these supply-side problems than overcome structural demand-side ones," said the alumnus of Delhi's Shri Ram College of Commerce.

Jain, who ran Europe's most successful investment bank that he built into a global bond trading powerhouse, praised the recent burst of reforms in India and noted that the country was at an inflection point and needed to avoid a ratings downgrade.

"A sovereign downgrade would be a *negative* development and would place further pressure on the rupee... The Indian economy's greatest problem is its *budget deficit*. The country's credibility with investors cannot remain high if the budget deficit and trade deficit together are running at 8-9%," he said.

I'd rather have India's problems than the west's: Anshu Jain, co-CEO, Deutsche Bank


The government is trying hard to repair its finances and its recent reforms burst has elicited a lot of positive commentary. The global investor outlook towards India is slowly turning positive - January has seen inflows of $2.3 billion into the markets - but experts warn against complacency.

Finance Minister P Chidambaram, on a tour through Asia and Europe to woo investors, is trying hard to contain the deficit at the revised target of 5.3% of GDP. The current account deficit, a broad measure of trade in goods and services, hit a record high of *5.4%* in the September quarter, a level not even seen during the peak of the balance of payments crisis of the early 1990s. The government this week raised import duties on gold to 6%.

Jain, who hosts Chidambaram in Frankfurt next week, said overseas capital was "useful and necessary" for India and urged stable policies to attract it. "On the regulatory side, India's FDI regime should be made *stable and predictable*. In fact, I would say the FDI regime is part of a broader set of issues related to improving the ease of doing business."

Keenly sought for his thoughts on the global economy, Jain said though the world economy had seen off the most acute phase of the crisis, helped by some unprecedented level of liquidity - $7 trillion since 2007 - infused by central banks, significant risks remained.

"The storm clouds have not parted completely and I still see significant issues to keep an eye on," Jain said. 
http://economictimes.indiatimes.com/news/news-by-company/corporate-trends/i-think-most-would-rather-have-indias-problems-than-the-wests/articleshow/18157963.cms
His inter view to the today's Economic Times is great.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KRAIT

*Report: Barclays may move hundreds of jobs to India
*

Barclays, a leading financial services giant, is planning to move hundreds of back-office jobs to India as part of cost-cutting measures.

With around 2,000 jobs on the line at its troubled investment banking unit here, Barclays is believed to have dispatched a team to recruit and train new staff in India to replace workers in both London and New York, according to The Independent.

It had sent out emails to staff at its investment bank on the planned job cuts earlier this week. Barclays employs around 9,000 people at its investment banking division in the UK.
It has not confirmed the exact number of jobs at risk but said that more details will be revealed next month. Those affected will be largely linked to back-office and support functions.

News of further offshoring and job losses could generate fresh controversy, particularly among workers&#8217; unions, given that the roles slated to move to India will be primarily relatively modestly paid ones, the newspaper report said. &#8220;As part of our ongoing location strategy, we have been and will continue to move roles from one international location to another. This strategy will deliver improvements in our processes for the ultimate benefit of our clients,&#8221; a Barclays spokesman said.

Barclays is reviewing its operations in the light of recent scandals over the alleged fixing of inter-bank lending rate (Libor rates) and mis-selling payment protection insurance (PPI) in the UK. In July, the bank was fined £290 million by the US and the UK regulators for attempting to manipulate the Libor rate.

The bank&#8217;s boss, Antony Jenkins, said last September that he would be quick and bold in making reforms at the bank and has been taking some tough measures. Last week, he told the bank&#8217;s 140,000 employees to sign up to a new code of conduct, or leave.

Report: Barclays may move hundreds of jobs to India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RISING SUN

*India ranks high on budget transparency*
MUMBAI: India enjoys a high rating when it comes to budget transparency practices. It ranks *14th among the 100 countries* that were surveyed. Its open budget index score of *68 out of 100* is much higher than the average score of 43 for all countries covered in the Global Open Budget Survey 2012.

The results of the survey were released on Wednesday by *The International Budget Partnership (IBP)*. According to IBP, India's current score indicates that the government provides *significant information on its budget and financial activities during the year, enabling Indian citizens to hold the government accountable for management of public money*.

India continues to occupy the same rank as in 2010. However, its score, which is based on various parameters largely relating to availability of budget information, has increased slightly from 67 in 2010 to 68 in 2012, and is the *highest in South Asia.* The survey is carried out every two years, and in 2010, India had a rank of 20 with a score of 60. A score between 34 and 66 is regarded as moderate and anything above that is considered strong.

On the global level, the findings of the survey paint a bleak picture of budget transparency, participation and overall accountability. National budgets of 77 countries (which are home to half the world's population) fail to meet the basic standards of transparency. The governments of 21 countries do not even publish the executive budget proposal, which is the most critical document for understanding how the government plans to manage the country's finances. *The worst performers include Bolivia, China, Equatorial Guinea, Qatar, newly democratic Myanmar and Zambia.* Only *six countries among those surveyed, New Zealand, South Africa, UK, Sweden, Norway and France, released extensive budget information*.

While India's has achieved a good score, the Indian government has the *potential to further expand budget transparency* by introducing a number of measures, says the India-specific data released by the IBP. To improve budget transparency, the IBP suggests drafting and publishing a *pre-budget statement*. "A pre-budget statement is very much feasible and would help in getting information which can then be used to directly influence the actual budget. Introducing this will also substantially improve India's open budget index score," explains Ravi Duggal, India-based program officer, IBP.

India is identified as 'weak' when it comes to public participation in the budget process. Subrat Das, director, Centre for Budget and Governance Accountability, the research agency which conducted the India-specific survey, says: "For the past few years, the finance minister has begun to meet not merely representatives from commerce and trade, but also select representatives from social sectors, but this process can be strengthened. Such meetings should take place in October-November, as by January, it is too late to influence expenditure proposals." 
India ranks high on budget transparency - The Times of India

*India ranks high on budget transparency*
MUMBAI: India enjoys a high rating when it comes to budget transparency practices. It ranks *14th among the 100 countries* that were surveyed. Its open budget index score of *68 out of 100* is much higher than the average score of 43 for all countries covered in the Global Open Budget Survey 2012.

The results of the survey were released on Wednesday by *The International Budget Partnership (IBP)*. According to IBP, India's current score indicates that the government provides *significant information on its budget and financial activities during the year, enabling Indian citizens to hold the government accountable for management of public money*.

India continues to occupy the same rank as in 2010. However, its score, which is based on various parameters largely relating to availability of budget information, has increased slightly from 67 in 2010 to 68 in 2012, and is the *highest in South Asia.* The survey is carried out every two years, and in 2010, India had a rank of 20 with a score of 60. A score between 34 and 66 is regarded as moderate and anything above that is considered strong.

On the global level, the findings of the survey paint a bleak picture of budget transparency, participation and overall accountability. National budgets of 77 countries (which are home to half the world's population) fail to meet the basic standards of transparency. The governments of 21 countries do not even publish the executive budget proposal, which is the most critical document for understanding how the government plans to manage the country's finances. *The worst performers include Bolivia, China, Equatorial Guinea, Qatar, newly democratic Myanmar and Zambia.* Only *six countries among those surveyed, New Zealand, South Africa, UK, Sweden, Norway and France, released extensive budget information*.

While India's has achieved a good score, the Indian government has the *potential to further expand budget transparency* by introducing a number of measures, says the India-specific data released by the IBP. To improve budget transparency, the IBP suggests drafting and publishing a *pre-budget statement*. "A pre-budget statement is very much feasible and would help in getting information which can then be used to directly influence the actual budget. Introducing this will also substantially improve India's open budget index score," explains Ravi Duggal, India-based program officer, IBP.

India is identified as 'weak' when it comes to public participation in the budget process. Subrat Das, director, Centre for Budget and Governance Accountability, the research agency which conducted the India-specific survey, says: "For the past few years, the finance minister has begun to meet not merely representatives from commerce and trade, but also select representatives from social sectors, but this process can be strengthened. Such meetings should take place in October-November, as by January, it is too late to influence expenditure proposals." 
http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/business/india-business/India-ranks-high-on-budget-transparency/articleshow/18156776.cms

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## arp2041

*India's 5-year steel output 2nd highest in the world*

India's 33 per cent growth in steel production in the last five years was second only to China among the top-five producing nations. 

China's production grew by 39 per cent during 2008-2012, the latest World Steel Association (WSA) data has revealed. 

India's production grew constantly in the last five years from 57.8 MT (metric tons) in 2008 to 63.5 MT in 2009, 69 MT in 2010, 73.6 MT in 2011 and 76.7 MT in 2012. China, which produces nearly half of world's steel, had output of 512.3 MT in 2008, 577.1 MT in 2009, 638.7 MT in 2010, 694.8 MT in 2011 and 716.5 MT in 2012. 

World's steel production grew to 1,548 MT in 2012, up from 1,341 MT in 2008, recording a growth of 15 per cent. 

Russia, which holds the fifth rank in the world order of steel production in 2012, had clocked a mere three per cent growth in output during the last five years. 

In 2008, it had produced 68.5 MT and in 2012, it stood at 70.6 MT. 

Japan and the US, which occupy the second and third ranks respectively since 2010, have, in fact, produced less steel in 2012 than what they had produced in 2008. 

Japan's production fell to 107.2 MT in 2012 from 118.7 MT in 2008. Similarly, production in the US slipped to 88.6 MT in 2012 from 91.4 MT, the WSA data revealed. 

India is projected to grab the second slot in the world of steel production within a year or two on new capacity expansions, mainly through the brownfield route. 

The government expects the country's installed steel production capacity to go up to 200 MT by 2020 from around 90 MT now.

India's 5-year steel output 2nd highest in the world - The Times of India


----------



## SpArK

Saudi petro giant, Saudi Basic Industries Corporation, to set up centres in Bangalore, Shanghai - The Economic Times

DUBAI: A major Saudi petrochemical company has unveiled plans to launch four new state-of-the-art technology and innovation facilities in 2013, two of them in the emerging economies of India and China. 

Saudi Basic Industries Corporation (SABIC) will launch its new centres in Bangalore and Shanghai to host around 500 professionals, the company said in a statement. 

Two other new centres will be based in Saudi Arabia itself and will take the total number of the company's research facilities around the world to 18. 

The four new centres represent a strategic investment of around half a billion US dollars to continuously improve technology, applications and solutions and meet the needs of an increasingly sophisticated marketplace, as well as address a wide variety of sustainability issues. 

Mohamed Al-Mady, SABIC Vice Chairman and CEO, said by continuing to invest in technology and innovation, SABIC is driving ingenuity forward to meet specific needs of customers as well as society. 

"These four new facilities will further empower our global technology and innovation centres to build on their innovative systems to develop new technologies, improve manufacturing processes, and contribute to a sustainable environment for our communities," Al-Mady said. 

The Bangalore research centre is scheduled to open in the second quarter of 2013. 

It will deal with application development, strategic business research and corporate research and will focus primarily on diverse areas of research in chemistry, material science, process engineering, analytical and application technology. 

Its aim is to support business as a strategic centre of excellence to cater to global and regional needs. 

The centre in Shanghai will open in the third quarter of 2013. It will deal with application development, strategic business research and corporate research.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azazel

*RBI cuts repo rate, CRR by 25 basis points*

(Reuters) - The RBI reduced repo rate by a widely expected 25 basis points on Tuesday, taking comfort from cooling inflation as it made the first cut in nine months to support an economy headed for its slowest growth in a decade.
The Reserve Bank of India cut its key repo rate to 7.75 percent, as forecast by a Reuters poll.

The RBI unexpectedly also reduced the cash reserve ratio (CRR), the share of deposits banks must keep with the central bank by 25 bps to 4 percent, which will infuse an additional 180 billion rupees into the banking system.

The central bank said there was increasing likelihood of inflation remaining rangebound around current levels heading into 2013/14 fiscal year starting April.

"This provides space, albeit limited, for monetary policy to give greater emphasis to growth risks," the central bank said in its quarterly monetary policy review.

RBI cuts repo rate, CRR by 25 basis points | Reuters

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## STEELMAN

After 9 months, RBI has finally announced a Repo cut which could be the beginning of further cuts this year. 

On the basis of current assessment and in line with the policy stance outlined in Section III, the Reserve Bank announces the following policy measures:

Repo Rate

It has been decided to:

Reduce the policy repo rate under the liquidity adjustment facility (LAF) by 25 basis points from 8.0 per cent to 7.75 per cent with immediate effect.

Reverse Repo Rate

The reverse repo rate under the LAF, determined with a spread of 100 basis points below the repo rate, stands adjusted to 6.75 per cent with immediate effect.

Marginal Standing Facility (MSF) Rate

The Marginal Standing Facility (MSF) rate, determined with a spread of 100 basis points above the repo rate, stands adjusted to 8.75 per cent with immediate effect.

Bank Rate

The Bank Rate stands adjusted to 8.75 per cent with immediate effect.

Cash Reserve Ratio

It has been decided to:

Reduce the cash reserve ratio (CRR) of scheduled banks by 25 basis points from 4.25 per cent to 4.0 per cent of their net demand and time liabilities (NDTL) effective the fortnight beginning February 9, 2013.

As a result of this reduction in the CRR, around Rs. 180 billion of primary liquidity will be injected into the banking system.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KRAIT

Finally..............

Sensex Jumped.


----------



## trident2010

KRAIT said:


> Finally..............
> 
> Sensex Jumped.



Lets see how long it stays like this.


----------



## KRAIT

trident2010 said:


> Lets see how long it stays like this.


It dropped. 

By 112 points.


----------



## trident2010

KRAIT said:


> It dropped.
> 
> By 112 points.



lol..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yeti

NEW DELHI: Australian energy major MetroCoal Ltd has approached NTPC for forming a joint venture for developing that country's biggest coal mine and ship the fuel for firing the state-run generation utility's power stations. 

The offer has been conveyed to NTPC through PENTAQ Corporation, an Australian firm engaged in recycling energy and information technology waste. The initial offer proposes that NTPC invests in Bundi mines, owned by MetroCoal. Bundi is Australia's biggest coal project located in Queensland's Surat coal basin. Sources said the MetroCoal board has already passed a resolution with the condition that the proposed partner must also be an end-user. It has also made provisions to offer up to 50% stake in the Bundi project to the partner, who would share the coal output in proportion to the equity. 

The Central Electricity Authority has (CEA) given the nod for NTPC to examine the PENTAQ offer and start due diligence. But NTPC executives played it cool, saying the offer was premature and there were too many issues with the project and forming a mining JV in Australia. 

NTPC has a requirement of 165 million tonne of coal to run its power plants in a year. But supply has been an issue since state-run monopoly, Coal India Ltd (CIL), has failed to keep its commitment. Bottlenecks in rail transportation only add to NTPC's woes. 

NTPC executives said the Bundi project was land locked and mining was expected only around 2015. Increasing environmental concerns among local population has made it difficult for companies to develop their projects. Mining and rail projects have particularly been facing local opposition. 

NTPC plans to import 16 million tonnes of coal to bridge this gap in domestic supplies. It has already invited bids for importing seven million tonne of coal. The company imported over 12 million tonnes of coal in the last financial year. 

MetroCoal expects to start underground development work in 2015, with long wall production following in 2017. The seams would be mined underground utilizing a modern high productivity long wall techniques producing about 5 million tonnes per year of medium ash, low sulphur thermal coal suitable for running power plants. 


Oz energy major offers NTPC mining joint venture - The Times of India


----------



## cloud_9




----------



## IndoCarib

Indias merchandise exports rose for the first time in nine months in January 13 following a recovery in engineering and gems and jewellery shipments. A look at the top 10 exported commodities from India during 2010-11.

1. Mineral fuels, mineral oils and products of their distillation including products like coal and oil accounted for 16.92% of the total percentage share of Indias exports of top ten commodities during 2010-11. 

2. Natural or cultured pearls, precious or semiprecious stones, and jewelery clad with precious metals and also coins accounted for 15.95% of total exports. 

3. Vehicles other than railway or tramway rolling stock, and their parts and accessories accounted for 4.5%

4. Electrical machinery and their equipment and parts including products like televisons and sound recorders had a total share of 4.31% of the export basket.

5. Exports of Iron and steel accounted for 3.76% of the total 2010-11 exports. 

6. Organic chemicals like fertilizers and similar products made up 3.64% of Indias exports

7. Nuclear reactors, boilers, machinery and mechanical appliances constituted 3.57% of Indias total exports. 

8. Copper and its products accounted for 3.23% of the 2010-11 export figure

9. Products made of iron and steel accounted for 3.05% of Indias total exports. 

10. Cotton exports accounted for 2.67%.

(All data from the National Centre for Trade Information)

India&rsquo;s top 10 exported commodities - Livemint

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Koovie

IndoCarib said:


> India&#8217;s merchandise exports rose for the first time in nine months in January &#8216;13 following a recovery in engineering and gems and jewellery shipments. A look at the top 10 exported commodities from India during 2010-11.
> 
> 1. Mineral fuels, mineral oils and products of their distillation including products like coal and oil accounted for 16.92% of the total percentage share of India&#8217;s exports of top ten commodities during 2010-11.
> 
> 2. Natural or cultured pearls, precious or semiprecious stones, and jewelery clad with precious metals and also coins accounted for 15.95% of total exports.
> 
> 3. Vehicles other than railway or tramway rolling stock, and their parts and accessories accounted for 4.5%
> 
> 4. Electrical machinery and their equipment and parts including products like televisons and sound recorders had a total share of 4.31% of the export basket.
> 
> 5. Exports of Iron and steel accounted for 3.76% of the total 2010-11 exports.
> 
> 6. Organic chemicals like fertilizers and similar products made up 3.64% of India&#8217;s exports
> 
> 7. *Nuclear reactors, boilers, machinery and mechanical appliances constituted 3.57% of India&#8217;s total exports. *
> 
> 8. Copper and its products accounted for 3.23% of the 2010-11 export figure
> 
> 9. Products made of iron and steel accounted for 3.05% of India&#8217;s total exports.
> 
> 10. Cotton exports accounted for 2.67%.
> 
> (All data from the National Centre for Trade Information)
> 
> India&#8217;s top 10 exported commodities - Livemint



To whom ?????


----------



## 45'22'

Koovie said:


> To whom ?????



rest of the world

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T90TankGuy

Surprising the Pharma industry does not find a mention.


----------



## Backbencher

jbgt90 said:


> Surprising the Pharma industry does not find a mention.



Whats more suprising is that software export didnt find a place or did it ??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 45'22'

Akash A. said:


> Whats more suprising is that software export didnt find a place or did it ??



software is a service based industry 
may be thats why it is not included here


----------



## Soumitra

IndoCarib said:


> India&#8217;s merchandise exports rose for the first time in nine months in January &#8216;13 following a recovery in engineering and gems and jewellery shipments. A look at the top 10 exported commodities from India during 2010-11.
> 
> 1. Mineral fuels, mineral oils and products of their distillation including products like coal and *oil* accounted for 16.92% of the total percentage share of India&#8217;s exports of top ten commodities during 2010-11.
> 
> 2. Natural or cultured pearls, precious or semiprecious stones, and jewelery clad with precious metals and also coins accounted for 15.95% of total exports.
> 
> 3. Vehicles other than railway or tramway rolling stock, and their parts and accessories accounted for 4.5%
> 
> 4. Electrical machinery and their equipment and parts including products like televisons and sound recorders had a total share of 4.31% of the export basket.
> 
> 5. Exports of Iron and steel accounted for 3.76% of the total 2010-11 exports.
> 
> 6. Organic chemicals like fertilizers and similar products made up 3.64% of India&#8217;s exports
> 
> 7.* Nuclear reactors*, boilers, machinery and mechanical appliances constituted 3.57% of India&#8217;s total exports.
> 
> 8. Copper and its products accounted for 3.23% of the 2010-11 export figure
> 
> 9. Products made of iron and steel accounted for 3.05% of India&#8217;s total exports.
> 
> 10. Cotton exports accounted for 2.67%.
> 
> (All data from the National Centre for Trade Information)
> 
> India&#8217;s top 10 exported commodities - Livemint



Nuclear Reactors and Oil? Seriously?

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## IndoCarib

An eye opener for those who think India exports only jewels and polyesters shirts ! Even IT and Pharma don't figure in the top ten. It is sign that manufactured goods lead surge in Indian exports. Exports are contributing more and more to GDP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## indian_foxhound

@Soumitra yap cooking oil mostly or say in large amount


----------



## IndoCarib

Soumitra said:


> *Nuclear Reactors and Oil? Seriously?*
> 
> 
> 
> In that case Pakistan's no. 1 export should be terrorism. And it is exported to wide variety of countries- India, Afghanistan, US, UK, EU



YES ! During April-2011 to March-2012, India exported 10,846.44 Million USD of Nuclear Reactors, Boilers, Machinery And Mechanical Appliances; Parts Thereof. 

Top Export Import Products of India | Major Import Export Items


----------



## Koovie

45'22' said:


> rest of the world



I meant to which countries


----------



## Azazel

IndoCarib said:


> An eye opener for those who think India exports only jewels and polyesters shirts ! Even IT and Pharma don't figure in the top ten. It is sign that manufactured goods lead surge in Indian exports. Exports are contributing more and more to GDP



IT industry does not come under commodities.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roll in deep

IndoCarib said:


> An eye opener for those who think India exports only jewels and polyesters shirts ! Even IT and Pharma don't figure in the top ten. It is sign that manufactured goods lead surge in Indian exports. Exports are contributing more and more to GDP




India export decline in 2012, and grow only 0.6% in Jan, is it worth a word "surge"?

And we all know India trade deficit is higher than India total export.


----------



## Koovie

Roll in deep said:


> India export decline in 2012, and grow only 0.6% in Jan, is it worth a word "surge"?



The world is in a recession and the GOI is in no position to implement economic reforms... It will go up again


----------



## IndoCarib

Roll in deep said:


> India export decline in 2012, and grow only 0.6% in Jan, is it worth a word "surge"?
> 
> And we all know India trade deficit is higher than India total export.



I meant manufactured goods contributed to the overall surge in exports since 2010 - 11


----------



## Dubious

Nazren-o-hazrat Idher WTT shuru honay laga hai @arp2041

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roll in deep

Koovie said:


> The world is in a recession and the GOI is in no position to implement economic reforms... It will go up again




Then why Asean and east Asia countries export still grow 5-10% in 2012?


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

NO pharma,

especially Indian pharma is big in generic medicines

NO pharma,

especially Indian pharma is big in generic medicines


----------



## Koovie

Roll in deep said:


> Then why Asean and east Asia countries export still grow 5-10% in 2012?



Many of these listed export goods are also in high demand in India. And since Indias demands are growing while our production facilities are still underdeveloped, we cant export much. Furthermore there are tons of policy reasons which are hampering all fields in our economy. 
Together with the sluggish global economy, our exports shrunk to this level.


----------



## cloud_9

Shardul.....the lion said:


> NO pharma,
> 
> especially Indian pharma is big in generic medicines
> 
> NO pharma,
> 
> especially Indian pharma is big in generic medicines


It's there

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## zaxcolix

This is why we need Modi.

common-vision-of-barack-obama-narendra-modi



> This morning, while I was enjoying President Barack Obama deliver his State of the Union address (I must confess he is among my favourite orators), I got a sense of deja vu. My mind could not help but go back to the speech of another dynamic politician who had just a week ago touched upon the same issues that Obama did and even delivered on most of what Obama only spoke- that leader is none other than Gujarat Chief Minister Narendra Modi. As I was hearing Obama speaking, I felt as if I was seated inside the packed auditorium at SRCC listening to Modi or a seminar at the Vibrant Gujarat summit.
> 
> .......What Obama said is no different from Modi's visionary approach that has made Gujarat the top employment creator in the country with *72% of the jobs generated in the nation coming from Gujarat. Gujarat also has the lowest unemployment rate in the nation.*
> 
> At a time when issues like outsourcing are burning issues in USA, Modi went a step ahead and repeatedly said that there is no part of India whose child is not coming to Gujarat to earn a livelihood- a livelihood with peace and dignity!
> 
> Manufacturing, Innovation and Manufacturing Innovators Re-invigorating the manufacturing sector was a key part of Obama's speech. He threw light on how Caterpillar is bringing jobs back from Japan, how Intel is opening plants at home, Apple making Macs in USA or Americans buying more American cars today than they did 5 years ago. All this points to a crystal clear vision for the development of the manufacturing sector, which is the need of the hour in the 21st century. In one of the events in the run-up to the Vibrant Gujarat Summit 2013 Narendra Modi touched on precisely the same theme. He gave a Mantra of Zero Defect' and improving the packaging for strengthening the manufacturing sector. *He is the only leader in my living memory who is talking about a Made in India' brand in a time when the Centre is all set to sell the interests of the nation to foreigners.* Another aspect Modi has given great stress to in the last few years is a spirit of innovation. Time and again he has called the youth to innovate, come out with new ideas so that the development of Gujarat can pick even greater pace. *In Sep 2011 he launched iCreate, an incubation centre for youngsters*- if youth has the ideas, the Gujarat Government has the platform to convert their dreams into reality, was the message he gave. This is exactly what Obama touched upon during his State of the Union address. Obama directly linked innovation as a precursor to strengthening the manufacturing sector. He also shared that the Government created a first-ever manufacturing innovation institute in Ohio and called for the same across other cities. Obama talks middle class & their aspirations In a polity plagued by a Mai-Baap syndrome and where the name of one's great grandfather matters more than the work you do, Narendra Modi emerges as a welcome break!
> 
> During the 2012 Gujarat Vidhan Sabha campaign he became the first politician to speak about a neo-middle class' and their well being, challenging the conventional political wisdom that only talking Aam Admi' is cool and the rest is immaterial. This visionary approach was backed by work on the ground and also paid rich dividends to Modi in the elections. On similar lines, Obama passionately spoke on the need to create a strong middle class. "It is our generation's task, then, to reignite the true engine of America's economic growth- a rising, thriving middle-class." Both leaders realize that the middle class is the fulcrum for a developed society and no society can really progress if the middle class is unhappy. NaMo and BO talk green On repeated occasions Narendra Modi has said that the three pillars on which our future rests is IT (Information Technology), BT (Bio Technology) and ET (Environment Technology). As more and world cities, including Beijing jump into environmental degradation Gujarat under Modi has taken great strides in mitigating climate change. At the crux of these initiatives is Modi's belief that we need to mitigate the menace of climate change not for ourselves but for our futures. *No wonder that Gujarat is among the 4 states in the world to have a separate department for climate change. *Gujarat's strides in all forms of renewable energy are already well known.
> 
> Modi's book Convenient Action' is a great read for those who wish to know how a state Government can make the world a cleaner place to live in. What Obama's fellow Democrat called an inconvenient truth, Modi has given convenient actions for a happier future! No wonder when Obama spoke about doing for on climate change for our children and future and about the need to shine in solar and wind power, I* remembered countless Modi speeches during Van Mahotsavs or when he dedicated to the nation Asia's largest solar park in Charanka.* Perhaps on his next visit here, Obama should consider visiting the solar park and the first canal top solar power project. Skill Development for youngsters... One thing Obama pointed beautifully what that we may take numerous initiatives in manufacturing, energy, infrastructure or hosing but none of it will matter unless we equip citizens with skills and training. And he called for the same to start very early. At SRCC, Narendra Modi talked at length about Gujarat's initiatives for skill development. If there is one state that has taken the effort of strengthening our youth with the necessary skills it is Gujarat. *The state's initiatives to transform the Industrial Training Institutes (ITI) can be a case study in any public policy institution or top B-School!*
> 
> While Obama said, "Let us also make sure that a high school diploma puts our kids on a path to a good job", *Modi has altered the ITI structure in a way that the door of opportunity does not shut on any youngster. Creating a record, he handed over 65,000 job letters to youngsters from ITI in at time of 1 week!* Obama mentioned the recent rise in instances of gun violence in the USA. This is surely a matter of great concern and is also a product of rising unemployment and lack of opportunities for the youngsters. An atmosphere of pessimism and gloom coupled with no jobs can create chaos in a society. Even the solution to this sociological problem was given by Narendra Modi at SRCC when he categorically said development and only development is the solution to all problems!
> 
> When Modi was doing his Google+ hangout in August last year, the media was abuzz with Modi does an Obama' stories. Modi's Hangout was a path breaking initiative and in a week it managed to get over 555,000 views (Obama's Hangout has about 712,000 viewers after 7 months of the session) and left the youth enchanted. *After hearing Modi's comprehensive SRCC speech and Obama's State of the Union that sets the tone for his policies in the coming year, I can now safely say that it is Obama who has done a Modi! *
> 
> Obama speak :
> 
> - It's not a bigger government we need, but a smarter government that sets priorities and invests in broad-based growth.
> - Our first priority is making America a magnet for new jobs and manufacturing.
> - It is our generation's task, then, to reignite the true engine of America's economic growth - a rising, thriving middle class.
> 
> Modi speak:
> 
> - I believe in minimum government, maximum Governance.
> - Let us make the world our market and send our goods to the world.
> - I am sure the youth of India will fulfill Swami Vivekananda's dream of Jagad Guru Bharat.


----------



## asad71

LOL!! India's largest export is the grafted cash!


----------



## cloud_9

France asks India to further liberalise services, auto sector


> NEW DELHI: France today asked India to further open its market for foreign companies in sectors like services and automobile under the India-EU free trade agreement.
> 
> *"We are negotiating an FTA but we are still facing problems...from our side we still have few questions on liberalisation of services sector on Indian part...some difficulties in automobile sector," French Minister for Foreign Trade Nicole Bricq said. *
> 
> She was addressing the members of business chambers - CII, Ficci and Assocham.
> 
> India and the 27-nation bloc Europen Union are negotiating the Bilateral Trade and Investment Agreement (BTIA) since June 2007 and have missed several deadlines to conclude the talks due to differences among the two sides on the level of opening up of the markets.
> 
> "...if we can rebalance our trade exchanges, it will be favourable (for the free trade agreement)," she said.
> 
> However, Bricq said that both the sides have increased the meeting at all levels including at the technical level to fast-track the talks.
> 
> A ministerial level talk is expected on the pact by end of this month, she added.
> 
> Speaking at the occasion, Commerce and Industry Minister Anand Sharma expressed hope that the negotiations would be finalised by this summer.
> 
> *On visa issue, Bricq said that France is working to further liberalise visa regime for both businessmen and young research students. *
> 
> "...there are some issues on visa. I have discussed the issue with my home minister. We are working towards making it more liberal," she said adding there is also a need to remove all trade and non-trade barriers to boot two-way commerce.
> 
> The visiting French President Francois Hollande said that huge opportunities are present in both the countries to strengthen economic relationship between the countries.
> 
> "There is no sector that cannot be covered by both the countries. We have many areas where great deal of potential is there for cooperation like in energy, transport, audio-visual and retail," Hollande said.
> 
> Inviting investments from India, the President said that France would further open its market.
> 
> *"Our companies have technology advantage and we are ready to share that advantage with you...there is a need to establish personal links so that our companies can find room for expansion," he added. *
> 
> Trade between India and France was valued at USD 8.89 billion in 2011-12.


----------



## Abhishek_

*Bajaj to be first Indian auto firm to make bikes for US roads*






Come early 2014, Bajaj Auto would become the first Indian automobile company whose India-made motorcycle would burn rubber in the US.

The Indian motorcycle maker would manufacture street bikes for its Austrian partner, KTM AG, which has so far been selling only off-road bikes in the US. The stylish, high-performance and race-oriented bike model, KTM Duke 390, would be produced at Bajaj&#8217;s Chakan plant, near Pune.

In an interview with Business Standard, KTM-Sportmotorcycle AG CEO Stefan Pierer says: &#8220;It is a strategic decision with Bajaj to go for sporty, stylish motorcycles, even for the saturated markets, because cars have become too expensive. We are entering the US street-bike segment for the first time and, beginning next year, the Duke 390, built in India, would be sold in the US market.&#8221;

The US is the world&#8217;s biggest market for high-end super bikes (above 990cc). However, the ongoing financial crises have forced consumers to scale down to more affordable, efficient and easy-on-pocket products.

The Duke 390, to be launched in Europe by the middle of this year, followed by India, before the US, has been developed under a joint programme of Bajaj and KTM engineers. Its concept was developed in Austria, while everything else, including design and final product development, was done in India by Bajaj.

Before this, Bajaj Auto, which owns stake in KTM, successfully launched two models &#8212; Duke 200 and Duke 125 &#8212; which were built and sold in India and exported to Europe and other markets.

Pierer adds: &#8220;These small-displacement street bikes are ideal for urban commuting, especially in saturated markets like the US and Europe.&#8221;

&#8220;What we are talking about are powerful (40-44 bhp) but affordable bikes; at 138 kg, these are powerful and agile. With a target price of ^5,000, including VAT, we think it could be a big success,&#8221; he adds.

Riding high on India-made smaller bikes, KTM dethroned German giant BMW last year to become Europe&#8217;s largest bike maker, with sales of 107,000 units, as against BMW&#8217;s 106,000.

The plan forward is to rapidly ramp up production from India and simultaneously hunt for newer markets in the Asean region and Latin America.

In some Asian markets, Bajaj has a strong network of its own, while in others it taps into resources of its other partner Kawasaki. Similarly, the Pune-based bike manufacturer, India&#8217;s second-biggest, has a strong infrastructure in Latin America, too.

Pierer sees a multi-fold increase in production from Chakan in the next five years &#8212; to at least 100,000 units a year from 17,000 as of last year. This would be half the total expected output for KTM globally by that time.

&#8220;We would produce 200,000 units a year; of that, 100,000 would come from India. We expect sales of 10,000 Duke 390s in Europe and the US. India and other regions would be additional,&#8221; Pierer adds.

Bajaj to be first Indian auto firm to make bikes for US roads


----------



## Icewolf

What about call center freaks? You can't even call your TV network without one of these Indian call center freaks answering with the funniest accent ever

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anant_s

IndoCarib said:


> 7. Nuclear reactors, boilers, machinery and mechanical appliances constituted 3.57% of India&#8217;s total exports.



Nuclear Reactors seem to be a typographical error, it should have been Chemical reactors (Pressure vessels used for high temperature reactions such as hydro-carbon and bulk chemical manufacturers).


----------



## IndoCarib

anant_s said:


> Nuclear Reactors seem to be a typographical error, it should have been Chemical reactors (Pressure vessels used for high temperature reactions such as hydro-carbon and bulk chemical manufacturers).



It is not. Read again from the first post.


----------



## anant_s

IndoCarib said:


> It is not. Read again from the first post.



Sir, trust me India till date hasn't exported a single nuclear reactor.
There have been plans to export Indian version of PHWR of 220 MWe caapcity but thats it no exports till date


----------



## IndoCarib

anant_s said:


> Sir, trust me India till date hasn't exported a single nuclear reactor.
> There have been plans to export Indian version of PHWR of 220 MWe caapcity but thats it no exports till date



India may soon join nations exporting nuke reactors: US report - Times Of India

India may export nuclear reactors to Kazakhstan: PMO | TwoCircles.net


----------



## The Witcher

India's inflation rate has dipped to a three-year low, giving more room to policymakers to take steps to revive its sluggish economy.

The Wholesale Price Index, India's main gauge of inflation, eased to 6.62% in January, down from 7.18% in December.

India's growth rate has dipped recently amid slowing exports, a decline in investment and subdued domestic demand.

India's central bank cut interest rates last month and a slowdown in inflation may see it ease its policies further.

"We are looking at a sharp and sustained downward trend, which should give the Reserve Bank of India the elbow room to go ahead at least with a couple of more rate cuts," said Abheek Barua, chief economist at HDFC Bank.

Mr Barua said he expects the central bank to cut rates in March and April.

Growth concerns
Earlier this month, India's statistical office lowered its growth forecast for the year to 31 March 2013, saying it now expects the economy to grow by just 5% during the period.

The central bank has also lowered its growth projection for the year to 5.5% from 5.8%.

India's economy has been hurt by a slowdown in exports and subdued domestic demand, the combination of which has affected the manufacturing and services sectors.

Meanwhile, a delay in key economic reforms has seen foreign investors become wary of entering the country.

That has led to concerns that India's growth rate may slow further in the coming months.

Prompted by these fears, policymakers have taken various steps to try and spur a fresh wave of economic growth.

Last month, India's central bank cut its key interest rate to 7.75% from 8%, the first such move in nine months.

It also lowered the amount of money that banks need to keep in reserve, a move it said should provide 180bn rupees ($3.4bn; £2.1bn) of extra cash for them to lend.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## luckych

*British Royal Mint makes first gold sovereigns in India in century*



*The commemorative sovereigns will be produced by Indian gold producer MMTC-PAMP using tools and techniques developed by the Royal Mint in its South Wales facility*

*Britain's Royal Mint has started to manufacture gold sovereign coins in India for the first time in almost 100 years, it said on Monday.* 

Indian residents have been unable to buy commemorative sovereigns since 1918, when the Royal Mint operated a branch in the country, producing 1.3 million coins in a single year. 

*The first production run will be for 50,000 pieces and will be available in the market immediately, the Royal Mint said in a statement that coincided with British Prime Minister David Cameron's visit to India*. 

The commemorative sovereigns will be produced by Indian gold producer MMTC-PAMP using tools and techniques developed by the Royal Mint in its South Wales facility. 

India is the largest consumer of gold, with gold coins playing a key role in wedding ceremonies and festival celebrations throughout the year. 

The country's gold medal market is estimated at around 80 tonnes a year by consultancy Thomson Reuters GFMS.

British Royal Mint makes first gold sovereigns in India in century - The Economic Times


----------



## luckych

*Mercedes-Benz India increases investment to Rs 850 crore*






Luxury car major Mercedes-Benz India has raised its investment to Rs 850 crore as part of the expansion plan of its factory at Pune, Managing Director and CEO Eberhard H Kern said.

*Kern told reporters here today that India has become the second market outside the US to start local production of M-class SUV.*

He said that the company would focus upon customer experience and "after-sales delight" in eastern India.

The move was part of the strategy to reinforce its footprint in the region where dealership in Bhubaneswar was already operational and that in Jamshedpur was on the anvil, Kern added.

*About the focus on network growth of Mercedes-Benz, he said efforts were on for deepest network penetration for any luxury car manufacturer with 72 touch points located in 31 Indian cities.*

The luxury carmaker sold 7,138 units of cars in 2012 as wholesale to its dealer partners achieving a benchmark in terms of overall sales in luxury cars in India.

He also announced 'benchmark Intercrafts' as the primary and high performance dealer in Kolkata for Mercedes-Benz.

Kern said Mercedes-Benz unveiled eight new products in 2012, including new M-class, C-class AMG performance edition and C-class sport edition.

"We hope 2013 will be a remarkable year for Mercedes-Benz in India," Kern said.

Mercedes-Benz India increases investment to Rs 850 crore - The Economic Times


----------



## Koovie

Can someone tell me the status of the FDI reforms in retail, aviation and insurance ???


----------



## Agent_47

Yeh Mumbai hai meri jaan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tangent

Koovie said:


> Can someone tell me the status of the FDI reforms in retail, aviation and insurance ???



..Stuck where they were.... No progress...

waiting for NDA to give momentum to economy.


----------



## Koovie

Tangent said:


> ..Stuck where they were.... No progress...
> 
> waiting for NDA to give momentum to economy.



without a sufficient majority NDA will find itself in the same predicament as UPA.

UPA will oppose NDA as good as they can and the other way around.


----------



## Sanjay_

India's GDP growth falls to 4.5% from 10% few years ago.


----------



## IndoCarib

India manufacturing activity picks up pace in Feb - Livemint
*
India manufacturing activity picks up pace in Feb*

HSBC Markit manufacturing purchasing managers&#8217; index, rose to 54.2 in Feb, after falling to 53.2 in Jan


----------



## cirr

*Re down 53 paise at nearly 2-mth low*

Re down 53 paise at nearly 2-mth low - Rediff.com Business

*Maruti sales fall 8%*

Maruti, Toyota sales fall in Feb; Hyundai's up 5% - Rediff.com Business

*India's GDP growth falls to 4.5%*

India's GDP growth falls to 4.5% - Rediff.com Business


----------



## cirr

*India headed for economic doom, prominent US thinktank says*

India headed for economic doom, prominent US thinktank says - The Times of India

Do you believe or agree with the Americans&#65311;


----------



## IndoCarib

cirr said:


> *India headed for economic doom, prominent US thinktank says*
> 
> India headed for economic doom, prominent US thinktank says - The Times of India
> 
> Do you believe or agree with the Americans&#65311;



We believe the Americans 

WASHINGTON: US intelligence has predicted that in 2030, India could be the rising economic powerhouse of the world as China is seen today and that it will continue to consolidate its power advantage over Pakistan.

"In 2030 India could be the rising economic powerhouse that China is seen to be today. China's current economic growth rate -- 8 to 10 per cent -- will probably be a distant memory by 2030," said the fifth installment of the 'Global Trends 2030: Alternative Worlds', of National Intelligence Council (NIC), released today.

US sees India as rising economic powerhouse by 2030 - Economic Times


----------



## Abhishek_

neehar said:


> Tata Steel, through its subsidiary Tata Steel Minerals Canada (TMSC), has acquired majority stake in Canadian company Labrador Iron Mines (LIM) for Canadian $30 million (Rs.163 crore).
> 
> This will enable Tata Steel to seamlessly transport raw material from its existing mines in Canada through rail and a port facility to the U.K. where it has major operations. This is possibly the first acquisition by the Tata Group after Cyrus Mistry took over as Chairman.
> 
> *Howse deposit*
> 
> As per the agreement signed between Tata Steel and Labrador Iron Mines Holdings Ltd., LIM will transfer 51 per cent interest in the Howse deposit to TMSC. The Howse deposit is estimated to have 28 million tonnes of iron ore resources.
> 
> In turn, Tata will transfer its &#8216;Timmins 4&#8217; deposit having a resource of 1.7 million tonnes to Labrador for Canadian $3 million (Rs.16.3 crore). This payment is recoverable from sales, Tata Steel said in a filing with the stock exchanges.
> 
> Under the agreement, Tata Steel has the option to increase its ownership of Howse deposit to 70 per cent for Canadian $25 million (Rs.136 crore).
> 
> Additionally, the strategic relationship will include multi-part co-operation agreements in logistics and various ancillary mutual support and potential offtake arrangements, including development of a rail line that will pass through LIM&#8217;s rail yard facilities and connect TSMC&#8217;s processing plant with the main rail line and further exploration of Howse deposit.
> 
> TSMC&#8217;s mining asset is adjacent to that of LIM&#8217;s, and the latter was not allowing the former to use its space to transport raw material. Now with this acquisition, the rail head problem is solved.
> *
> Raw material strategy*
> 
> &#8220;Tata Steel&#8217;s raw material strategy focuses on adding value accretive assets to its portfolio to increase its raw material security. We have large investments in the Labrador Trough area, and this transaction with LIM further reinforces our presence in the region. The proposed arrangement with LIM is expected to enhance the raw material security for the group and streamline the logistics of the DSO Project, which is expected to come on stream in 2013,&#8221; H. M. Nerurkar, Managing Director of Tata Steel said in a statement.
> 
> Tata Steel holds 80 per cent stake in DSO iron ore project, which has 125 million tonnes of resources spread over 25 deposits. The mine commenced production in September last year, and the processing plant is under construction. This Canadian iron ore project came into Tata&#8217;s fold, after they acquired stake in New Millennium Iron Corporation, in 2008. As per the framework arrangement, both companies will co-operate with each other in the Labrador Troughin the Labrador Quebec Region in Canada.
> 
> Tata Steel acquires 51 % in Canadian mine - The Hindu



cross posted.


----------



## cloud_9



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Koovie

cloud_9 said:


>



Interesting, never knew that we export so much beef.


----------



## my2cents

Icewolf said:


> What about call center freaks? You can't even call your TV network without one of these Indian call center freaks answering with the funniest accent ever



You live in Pakistan and have to call Indian call center ??? Don't you guys have your own call centers to cater to your needs??


----------



## Capt.Popeye

indian_foxhound said:


> @Soumitra yap cooking oil mostly or say in large amount



Not cooking oil! Its refined petroleum products such as gasoline etc. 
Reliance Petroleum exports most of its production from the Jamnagar Refinery. Much less is sold in India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mehboobkz

indian_foxhound said:


> @Soumitra yap cooking oil mostly or say in large amount



Cooking Oil?

India imports it big time.

India exports oil lubricants, additives, gasoline and other relative stuff churned out from its refineries.
BTW, Ambani's Jamnager refinery is the biggest in the world, even US does not have one.


----------



## kurup

Data from 2010 .















You can make your own visualizations of trade between any two countries from this site The Observatory | Who exports Petroleum oils, crude? (2010)


----------



## drunken-monke

jbgt90 said:


> Surprising the Pharma industry does not find a mention.



Yeh.. Its a surprise to me as well...

The total export for the fiascal 2011-12 was 47551 crore rupees which was nearly 4.2% of total national export. The main country for export was USA..

In Fiscal year of 2012-13 total export is 55,512 crore which is near to 11 billion US $.

This is a surprise to me being a Pharmacist..

The official reports confirms this..

http://pharmaceuticals.gov.in/annualreport2012.pdf

Regards

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## drunken-monke

Shardul.....the lion said:


> NO pharma,
> 
> especially Indian pharma is big in generic medicines
> 
> NO pharma,
> 
> especially Indian pharma is big in generic medicines



Shardul, see my post


----------



## anyrandom

Ahmedabad: Narendra Modi is the only Chief Minister from India to be invited to address the Google Big Tent Activate Summit 2013 on March 21 through Google+ hangout on the theme 'Technology in Politics'.

Before delivering the address, Mr Modi will be interacting with Eric Schmidt, Chairman of Google Inc. through Google+ Hangout, a state government release said on Tuesday.

Besides Schmidt, Alan Rusbridger, the Editor-in-Chief of British newspaper 'The Guardian' and Stephanie Cutter, who served as the Deputy Director in US President Barrack Obama's 2008 and 2012 campaigns, will also be participating in the summit.

Most Recent
Row over marines an issue between India and Italy, says US
Top French court rules sacking over veil 'discriminatory'
Also See
10:34
My definition of secularism is simple, India first, Narendra Modi tells overseas Indians
35:37
Wharton should have heard Narendra Modi after inviting him, says Shashi Tharoor
"Modi is the only CM from India to be invited to speak at the summit which focuses on the influence of web in shaping India's future, in areas of business and economics, politics and governance, culture and media, and education", the release said. 

Big Tent summits are hosted by Google and they bring together the finest minds, political leaders, thinkers to talk about a variety of issues, the release said.

Such summits have been held across the world including in New York City, London, Berlin, Madrid, Nairobi, Moscow and Seoul.

Tech-savvy Narendra Modi, who has been active on social media, has around 13 lakh followers on the Twitter.

Earlier, for the first time in August 2012, the Gujarat chief minister had interacted with the people via Google Hangout.

Narendra Modi to address Google summit, only Chief Minister invited | NDTV.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhai Zakir

*UK's BG set to strike $20 billion deal in India*


By James Crabtree in Mumbai and Guy Chazan in London



BG Group is to unveil a 20-year contract worth as much as $20bn to provide liquefied natural gas to the fast-growing western Indian state of Gujarat.

In 2011 the FTSE 100 oil and gas company entered an initial agreement with Gujarat State Petroleum Corporation, a state-owned distributor, to explore supplying as much as 2.5m tonnes of LNG per year.

However, on Wednesday the UK group will sign a final deal confirming the full value of the arrangement and the date of its commencement, according to people familiar with the process.

Analysts said the deal could be worth $20bn, although its ultimate value depended on the fluctuating price of LNG.

The move is the first time the company has struck such a deal in India, adding to long-term supply contracts with other Asian customers, such as Tokyo Gas of Japan.

It also marks the latest stage in BGs attempt to move its business away from the distribution of gas in emerging nations such as India and Brazil, and towards supplying LNG to domestic companies in these markets.

As part of this strategy, BG sold its majority stake in distribution group Gujarat Gas to GSPC for Rs24.6bn ($470m) in October. Last year it also sold its stake in Brazilian gas distributor Comgás for about $1.8bn.

BG declined to comment on the new deal but people familiar with the company said it had been keen to deepen its presence as a supplier of LNG in India.

*The company expects India to be the third-largest global importer of LNG by 2025, after Japan and China, with annual demand rising to 50m tonnes  a sixfold increase from 2012.*

Sir Frank Chapman, chief executive, described the groups initial 2011 deal as a landmark agreement for BG Group, establishing long-term LNG sales into one of the worlds largest and fastest growing energy markets.

As well as selling LNG, BG is also emerging as a major global supplier of the fuel. Together with Statoil of Norway, it is moving ahead with plans to build a big LNG plant in Tanzania, where the two companies have both made big gas discoveries.

It is also building a big liquefied gas facility in Queensland, Australia, and was one of the first companies to sign a deal to buy LNG from Cheniere Energys Sabine Pass terminal in Louisiana, the first US project to receive a full LNG export permit. BG is now on track to beat its target of 30m tonnes per annum of contracted LNG volumes by 2020, up from 20 mtpa in 2015.

Indian imports are set to increase in part because domestic supplies are forecast to meet less than half of total demand by 2015, according to analysis by Boston Consulting Group.

Many international companies are now looking at India, given they can get attractive prices in the market already, and tap into the countrys strongly growing demand in future too, said Rahool Panandiker, a principal at BCG in Mumbai.

Although Indias is a less gas intensive economy than most other major developing nations, Gujarat has been a pioneer of both importing natural gas and providing it to companies and consumers in the state.

BGs deal is set to coincide with a visit to the state by British Foreign Office minister Hugo Swire, part of attempts to rebuild links between the UK and the government of the business-friendly Indian state.

BG set to strike $20bn deal in India - FT.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhai Zakir

*India to install 1300-1400 MW solar power in 2013*


India is likely to see additional installation of 1300 MW to 1400 MW of solar power this year, clean energy consulting company Mercom Capital Group has said.

According to Mercom Capital Group, India installed 980 MW in 2012, slightly lower than the forecast of 1,090 MW.

"The difference was largely due to delays in Gujarat to commission 144.5 MW of PV projects. Moreover, most states missed their renewable portfolio obligations (RPO) goals as enforcement is almost non-existent," Mercom Capital Group CEO and Co-Founder Raj Prabhu said.

The cumulative installations to date in India currently stands at over 1,200 MW and going by the Mercom's projections, India is likely to install another 1,300-1,400 MW in 2013.
*
Indian solar installations have been driven by the Jawaharlal Nehru National Solar Mission (JNNSM) with a goal to install 20,000 MW of solar power by 2022, *and various state policies and state RPOs (renewable portfolio obligations).

The Ministry of New and Renewable Energy (MNRE) recently proposed a draft Phase II policy and opened it up for comments. *Phase II would have a target of achieving 3,000 -9,000 MW of solar power through various batches as previously seen in Phase I.*

Meanwhile, the global solar installation numbers for 2012 are likely to be in the 30-32 GW range, Mercom Capital said adding that "in 2013 solar installations would likely touch 34.5 GW."

Along with Germany, some of the markets that drove installation growth last year were Italy, China, France, Japan, United States, India, and the UK. Greece, Bulgaria, Belgium and Australia were also major contributors.

"Based on current forecasts it looks like the significant share of installations in 2013 will come from emerging solar markets like China, Japan and India," Prabhu said.

India to install 1300-1400 MW solar power in 2013 | Business Standard

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## drunken-monke

We export 0.97% to russia and 0.92% to Pakistan, now that very annoying...

Trade with pakistan should go atleast 5 times, both nations will be benefited...


----------



## drunken-monke

kurup said:


> Data from 2010 .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can make your own visualizations of trade between any two countries from this site The Observatory | Who exports Petroleum oils, crude? (2010)



Why coal is not visible in this pciture of export??

Or is it coming under petroleum products??

Regards


----------



## mehboobkz

Something is wrong with this report/article of not having included pharmaceuticals...




> Exports of pharmaceuticals products from India increased from US$6.23 billion in 2006-07 to US$8.7 billion in 2008-09 a combined annual growth rate of 21.25%. According to PricewaterhouseCoopers (PWC) in 2010, India joined among the league of top 10 global pharmaceuticals markets in terms of sales by 2020 with value reaching US$50 billion. Some of the major pharmaceutical firms includ Ranbaxy,Cipla,Sun, Cadila Healthcare and Piramal Healthcare.





> In 2002, *over 20,000 registered drug manufacturers* in India sold $9 billion worth of formulations and bulk drugs.



India

2012 Pharma export to Nigeria worth 307 Millions....

And this is just one country alone!


----------



## mehboobkz

drunken-monke said:


> Why coal is not visible in this pciture of export??
> 
> Or is it coming under petroleum products??
> 
> Regards



India is a net importer of Coal.


----------



## kurup

drunken-monke said:


> Why coal is not visible in this pciture of export??
> 
> Or is it coming under petroleum products??
> 
> Regards



No idea mate .

There is a section for 2010 as "Who exports Coal; briquettes?" ......The Observatory | Who exports Coal; briquettes? (2010)

Here also India is not shown.

Although a little section is shown as coal exports from South Asia , the country is not mentioned.


----------



## mehboobkz

Indian Coal Imports Rose 45% in December, Interocean Data Show - Bloomberg


----------



## drunken-monke

mehboobkz said:


> India is a net importer of Coal.



India export huge some of coal to ASIAN countries, majorly to Australia..



mehboobkz said:


> Something is wrong with this report/article of not having included pharmaceuticals...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> India
> 
> 2012 Pharma export to Nigeria worth 307 Millions....
> 
> And this is just one country alone!



India's Major export in Pharma products is to USA.


----------



## STEELMAN

drunken-monke said:


> India export huge some of coal to ASIAN countries, majorly to Australia..
> 
> 
> 
> India's Major export in Pharma products is to USA.






India imports coal from Australia.


----------



## Wolfie

Majority of exports are just raw materials. Pretty much similar to African countries.


----------



## mehboobkz

drunken-monke said:


> India export huge some of coal to ASIAN countries, *majorly to Australia..*
> .



*QUOTE:*

Indonesia exported the most coal to India last month, shipping 10.4 million tons. Australia provided 1.7 million tons and South Africa supplied 1.4 million, the data showed.

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2013-...rose-45-in-december-interocean-data-show.html


----------



## Bhai Zakir

*UAE's Mulk commissions $10-mn aluminium plant in India*

DUBAI: UAE-based diversified conglomerate Mulk Holdings has commissioned a $ 10 million manufacturing plant for Alubond USA Composite Panels in Mumbai, *which on completion will create over 2,000 jobs.*


Spread over a 10-acre land, the plant hosts a state-of- the-art Alubond USA Composite Panels manufacturing facility that will primarily serve the growing Indian construction market, a company statement said.

*The move is part of a 300 million dirham (over $ 81.74 million)* expansion plan by the UAE-based conglomerate that owns the US-based Alubond USA brand. Once completed, these projects will create more than 2,000 jobs in India.
*
The $ 10 million investment marks the development of the first phase of the plant. The manufacturing plant has a production capacity of 1 million square meters of Alubond USA Composite Panels.*

The plant, which hired 35 professionals, will also create significant job numbers in the fast growing Indian construction landscape and support a greater number of indirect employment opportunities for the local communities in the long run, said the statement.

"We are pleased to commission Mulk Holdings' latest venture in India, which reflects our strong commitment to the growing Indian market where Alubond USA composite panels would fulfil a major gap and meet growing demands for such products," Nawab Shaji Ul Mulk, Chairman of Mulk Holdings said.

Commissioning of the India plant is part of a larger expansion plan launched by Mulk Holdings in 2011 that will see the company spread its footprint across Asia, Europe and African continents. It has already commissioned its European manufacturing plant in November, 2012.

"Despite the challenging economic situation, we are still expanding our business. We are investing in seven manufacturing plants in India, Serbia, the UAE and other parts of the world, with a total investment outlay of around $ 210 million in the next three years," Shaji Ul Mulk said.

These expansion projects will consolidate Alubond's global position as the world's largest aluminium composite panel brand and further strengthen the UAE-Turkey investment and economic relationship.

Mulk Holdings had earlier formed a joint venture with Enpar Group in India called Mulk Enpar to expand its Indian operations.

According to the agreement, Mulk Enpar plans to invest over USD 81.74 million in a diversified expansion programme which will result in the creation of a group of six companies strategically located in India, Sri Lanka, Europe and the UAE.

Mulk Holdings, a $ 762 million annual turnover company, has diversified business interests in manufacturing aluminium composite panels, solar panels, development of solar power plants as well as a wide network of high end diagnostic centers with telemedicine capability. 

UAE's Mulk commissions $10-mn aluminium plant in India - The Economic Times


----------



## mehboobkz

NEW DELHI: *Indian companies are engaging in ambitious outbound merger and acquisition (M&A) deals and have made 72 acquisitions abroad worth USD 11 billion in 2012, a trend which is likely to gather pace in the years to come.*

According to global advisory firm Kroll Advisory Solutions and mergermarket, an independent M&A intelligence service provider, corporate India announced 72 acquisitions abroad worth USD 11 billion, a significant improvement over 2011, when the deal value stood at USD 6.7 billion.

"Outbound deals are likely to see an uptrend going forward as Indian companies have strong balance sheets, they understand international markets, and are thus engaging in ambitious outbound M&As," said Reshmi Khurana, associate managing director at Kroll Advisory Solutions.



Sectorwise, besides IT and pharma, manufacturing is also going to see good number of deals going forward, she added.

Indian companies made major acquisitions into energy, mining and utilities, with total reaching USD 6 billion, more than half (55 per cent) of deal activity for the year.

*Notable buys included ONGC Videsh's purchase of an 8.4 per cent stake in a major Conoco Phillips oilfield in Kazakhstan for USD 5 billion, which was the largest natural resource deal ever for an Indian business.*

The outbound wave has seen a notable shift over the past 10 years, changing from deals centred on IT and pharma to acquisitions in the consumer and energy space. These new deals have been driven largely by the need to satisfy the growing consumer class and meet its growing need for oil and coal.

In terms of geographical region, Indian companies have typically targeted Western jurisdictions taking advantage of attractive valuations in distressed markets.

According to merger market data, since 2003, the US and the UK have ranked as the top two investment destinations for Indian capital.

Emerging market economies are also a hot favourite for Indian companies and they are utilising best practices learnt domestically to acquire assets in markets in Central and Southeast Asia.

However, Indian corporates need to tread softly before committing resources to unfamiliar markets as understanding the risks - political, economic and labour-related - is crucial to successfully investing abroad.

"For Indian companies looking at the US or UK, they need to be aware of their responsibility under the Foreign Corrupt Practices Act and UK Bribery Act, respectively. Targeted due diligence in advance can help mitigate an investor's risk in these markets," Khurana said.

India Inc made 72 acquisitions abroad worth $11 billion in 2012 - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## veekysingh

great news.


----------



## Bhai Zakir

Both govt. owned and private companies are marching ahead in this area.


----------



## mehboobkz

Breaking: 
Resolution on Sri Lanka passed at UNHRC: 25 countries including India vote for it, 13 countries vote against it and 8 abstain.


----------



## Jade

The acquisition spree by Indian and Chinese companies are going to increase manifold in coming years especially to get new technologies


----------



## anant_s

On expected lines. The world is slowly coming out of recession and the depression is best time for an agressive company to acquire new assets. What the news also indicates is that for those USD 11 billion several new markets or new business areas have also opened for Indian companies and that augurs well for our economy.


----------



## neehar

great !!!!improves our GNP to a great extent...kudos to all the entreprenuers


----------



## CZAR

Outside of perhaps securing resources in Africa, all these outbound investments are bad news. It signifies Indian businesses loosing their appetite for the local market. In fact, that has been the sentiment voiced by various heads of businesses. 

At a time when foreign fund flows are drying up, CAD is looking worrisome, foreign investors are more cautious than ever - such outflows only spell danger.


----------



## djsjs

OMG,11 billion!huge!India is on the way to superpower


----------



## illusion8

djsjs said:


> OMG,11 billion!huge!India is on the way to superpower



Going from a closed economy with hardly anything to show to investing in foreign companies within a decade is an achievement indeed ....retard troll.


----------



## kurup

djsjs said:


> OMG,11 billion!huge!India is on the way to superpower



Find some other thread to troll , LOSER !!!


----------



## djsjs

kurup said:


> Find some other thread to troll , LOSER !!!



as an Indian,why dont you want to see your country better and better?isnt 11 billion a good achievement?


----------



## Koovie

mehboobkz said:


> Breaking:
> Resolution on Sri Lanka passed at UNHRC: 25 countries including India vote for it, 13 countries vote against it and 8 abstain.



Its hard to get more offtopic than this.... 



djsjs said:


> OMG,11 billion!huge!India is on the way to superpower



Your intention to troll is obvious....


----------



## ADAMANSKA

djsjs said:


> OMG,11 billion!huge!India is on the way to superpower


----------



## djsjs

Koovie said:


> Its hard to get more offtopic than this....
> Your intention to troll is obvious....


OK,now l know what you want:
OMG,11 BILLION,A PIECE OF CAKE,INDIA A 4TH WORLD COUNTRY FOREVER!
what is my intention now in your opinion?


----------



## Abhishek_

*Japan to grant India $2.32 bln aid*






India and Japan have agreed to promote their bilateral strategic and global partnership especially in economic and security areas, with Tokyo granting a $2.32 billion aid for infrastructure building.

&#8220;We hope to deepen and develop a strategic and global partnership (with India) by building a close cooperative relationship,&#8221; Japanese Foreign Minister Fumio Kishida said after meeting External Affairs Minister Salman Khurshid in Tokyo.

During the meeting on Tuesday, Mr. Kishida unveiled a 220 billion yen ($2.32 billion) aid to India for infrastructure building and a 71-billion-yen loan ($753.17 million) for the subway project in India&#8217;s financial capital Mumbai, the Japanese news agency Kyodo reported.

Mr. Khurshid appreciated the aid, saying, &#8220;Such assistance has been utilised in upgrading our infrastructure. The iconic Delhi Metro project has positively impacted the lives of millions of Indian citizens in the National Capital Region of Delhi.&#8221;

The loan package consists of four projects, including a freight railway project connecting New Delhi and Mumbai, and a subway construction project in southern India.

Kyodo said the two leaders also agreed to further advance cooperation on a future high-speed railway project.

&#8220;Our security cooperation is proceeding well. Earlier this year, we received the Chief of the Japanese Maritime Self Defence Force in India and your Defence Minister is expected to visit us later this year. The 1st Maritime Affairs Dialogue between India and Japan was held in January this year,&#8221; Mr. Khurshid said, noting that bilateral security cooperation is proceeding well.

&#8220;As the two largest democracies of Asia, we agreed to expand our cooperation in the Asia-Pacific region. Foreign Minister Kishida and I agreed that India and Japan will coordinate their actions more closely within the East Asia Summit process,&#8221; Mr. Khurshid said. 

On his part, Mr. Kishida said, &#8220;We agreed to promote cooperation in ensuring maritime safety and security through joint exercises, while enhancing a bilateral political dialogue and a trilateral one involving Japan, the US and India.&#8221;

They also agreed to promote negotiations on a bilateral nuclear energy pact as part of civilian nuclear energy cooperation between the two countries, Kyodo said.

The two leaders also discussed a visit to Japan by Prime Minister Manmohan Singh, which has been postponed since November but that could take place &#8220;shortly,&#8221; it said.

&#8220;We will coordinate our actions and efforts more closely within the East Asia Summit process,&#8221; Mr. Khurshid said.

&#8220;My ambition is to take our relationship a little bit higher&#8221; than the 634-meter Skytree communications tower, one of the newest landmarks in Tokyo, he added. 

Japan to grant India $2.32 bln aid - The Hindu

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## scorpionx

*India to set up Food Testing Labs, processing units in African countries*

R. AVADHANI

Grabbing the opportunity in extending a helping hand for developing nations in the African Union, Ministry of Food Processing Industries has decided to establish Food Testing Labs (FTL) and Food Processing Business Incubation Centres (FPBIC) in the member countries. Each FTL will be established at an estimated cost of Rs. 10 crore. These will come up in Zimbabwe, Gambia, The Republic of Congo, Rwanda and Nigeria.

Similarly, the FPBICs would be established in Uganda, Cameroon, Ghana, Mali and Angola at an estimated cost of Rs. 7.3 crore. Medak-based International Crops Research Institute for Semi-Arid Tropics (ICRISAT) has already initiated the feasibility study and preparation of business plans towards the establishment of FTLs. ICRISAT has also been selected by the Government of India as the implementation agency for FPBICs.

Food processing cluster

A food processing cluster can process about 2.5 lakh tonnes of raw material per year will come up in one of the AU nations at an estimated cost of Rs. 117 crore. The project would be completed in three years after selection of location.

Disclosing these details after formally inaugurating training programme on &#8216;Knowledge and skill development of food testing laboratory personnel from African countries,&#8217; held at ICRISAT on Sunday, U. Venkateswarlu, Joint Secretary, Ministry of Food Processing, said that the programme was taken up under India Africa Forum Summit &#8211;II.

Stating that FTLs would play key role in maintaining the quality of food, Dr. Venkateswarlu said: &#8220;Food standards are expected to acquire greater importance given the increasing concerns on food safety on one hand and growing consumer demand for products which are healthy on the other. There is an urgent need to sensitise food processing industries to meet the increasing stringent food safety measures.&#8221; He also suggested going for accreditation in food products so that they could be exported without any problem.

Dr. Kiran K. Sharma, CEO, Agri-Business Innovation Platform (AIP), said that the training programme would be helpful in addressing poverty, hunger, malnutrition and environmental degradation in dry land tropics. About 25 representatives from eight countries are attending the 14-day training programme.

India to set up Food Testing Labs, processing units in African countries - The Hindu


----------



## Bhai Zakir

*Russia's Sistema plans up to $1 billion India investment*

Russia's Sistema plans up to $1 billion India investment - The Times of India


*Iran Demand Boosts India Basmati Rice Price *

Iran Demand Boosts India Basmati Rice Price - WSJ.com

*India's Tata Consultancy buys French IT provider Alti*

India's Tata Consultancy buys French IT provider Alti


----------



## SpArK

BHEL has 14,000 MW worth new contracts lined up: official - NDTVProfit.com


World bank proposes multi-billion programme in India to reduce poverty - India - DNA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kak1978

NEW DELHI--India's wholesale inflation slowed to below 6% for the first time since November 2009, comforting authorities and brightening prospects for an interest-rate cut by the central bank next month.

The wholesale price index -- the country's main inflation gauge -- rose 5.96% from a year earlier in March compared with 6.84% in the previous month, government data showed Monday. The reading was significantly lower than the median estimate for a 6.30% increase in a poll of 13 economists.

The data would add to optimism that price pressures are easing steadily, likely providing the central bank the headroom to shift attention to reviving growth in an economy expanding at its weakest pace in a decade.

The reading is "likely to provide the green light" for the Reserve Bank of India to cut its policy lending rate by a quarter percentage point next month, said Robert Prior-Wandesforde, director of Asian Economics at Credit Suisse CSGN.VX +0.61% .

In March, the central bank cut its lending rate by a quarter percentage point, which was its second rate reduction in 2013.

But the RBI also cautioned that it had little room for further rate reductions as price pressures were still high. It wants to bring inflation down to about 5%.

The central bank's next policy meeting is on May 3.

Industry lobby groups have been clamoring for more cuts, arguing these would help encourage businesses revive their investment plans necessary to stimulate growth.

"The RBI needs to work in tandem with the government in boosting growth by easing interest rates by at least 100 basis points [one percentage point] in the current fiscal [year]," S. Gopalakrishnan, president of the Confederation of Indian Industry, said at a conference Monday.

Since September, the government has taken several measures such as reducing fuel subsidies, easing foreign investment restrictions and fast-tracking industrial projects to improve economic conditions. The government has also favored rate cuts, but the RBI hasn't always toed the line.

India's economy is projected to have grown 5% in the last fiscal year ended March 31, far slower than its 9% expansion just before the 2008 financial crisis. Data Friday showed industrial output grew a mere 0.6% from a year earlier in February, underscoring the economic slowdown.

Elevated consumer inflation has also constrained the RBI from making sharp rate moves. But, data Friday alleviated some of those concerns.

Consumer inflation slowed to 10.39% in March from 10.91% in February. That raised hopes retail prices, which have risen in recent months despite easing wholesale prices, may now be on their way down.

Also, Monday's data showed core inflation -- a closely tracked measure that strips out volatile food and fuel items -- eased to 3.48% from 3.78%. This would further comfort the central bank. The RBI has been battling high inflation for more than three years.

Economists say subdued demand, which reflects the weak state of the economy, has led to the fall in the core inflation rate. This has also helped cool headline inflation from above 8% levels as recently as in September.

However, concerns of intermittent spikes in inflation still remain due to regular increases in state-set fuel prices. Structural problems in India's farm distribution chain are also contributing to high food prices.

Economists are now watching for the June-September monsoon rainfall.

India receives about 70% of the annual rainfall during the four-month period. Monsoon rains are crucial for the farm sector as more than 60% of India's farmland is rainfed. According to preliminary government forecasts, the country is expected to receive normal rainfall this year and this could cool food prices.

Data Monday showed prices of primary articles rose 7.6% from a year earlier, slower than the previous month's 9.7% increase. Primary articles include food and minerals, and have a 20% weight in the index.

Food inflation eased to 8.7% in March from 11.4% in February.

The government meanwhile revised sharply January's inflation reading to 7.31% from the previously reported 6.62%, raising worries that the March print could also be changed later.

Source: WSJ : India Inflation Slows to Below 6% - WSJ.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bobby

Low Inflation will help us to grow faster...good


----------



## Agent_47



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## luckych

*Rs 500 crore investment for 4th JCB India manufacturing plant in Jaipur*

*This is the fourth world class manufacturing unit which is coming up at MWCJL in Jaipur at an investment of INR 500 crores and will be spread over an area of 115 acres.* The new facility will play a major role in strengthening JCB&#8217;s manufacturing base in the state of Rajasthan while it will also aid the company to keep abreast with future economic developments besides ensuring its position as a leader where construction equipment is concerned.

Besides the Jaipur plant, JCB has three other world class facilities, one in Ballabgarh, Haryana and two in Pune, Maharashtra. At the Ballabgarh plant, JCB manufactures Blackhoe Loader besides JCB Liftall Cranes while at the two plants in Pune, one plant takes care of export oriented fabrications and components while at the second plant JCB undertakes manufacture of heavy equipment including Tracked Excavators, Wheeled Loaders and Compactors.

Ashok Gehlot, Chief Minister of Rajasthan said, &#8220;It&#8217;s a pleasure for me to lay the foundation stone of the manufacturing plant being set up by JCB India. I strongly believe that this premium development will contribute towards strengthening the manufacturing base of the state. I would like to wish great progress to JCB in Rajasthan.&#8221;

Rajendra Pareek, Minister of Industries said, &#8220;I am very happy that JCB has decided to have its fourth plant in Rajasthan and I assure the management of JCB that the Govt. of Rajasthan will extend its full support to their investment at all stages as per their requirements&#8221;

Alan Blake, CEO, JCB Group said, &#8220;India is a very important market for JCB and our investment in Jaipur is a vital next step we&#8217;re taking to further strengthen our position in this growing market. We look forward to providing products of the highest quality with the industry-leading service to our Indian customers from Rajasthan in the same way as we already do from our world-class factories in Haryana and Maharashtra.&#8221;

C. K. Mathew, Chief Secretary said,&#8221;Coming of JCB is a significant milestone in the sustained and ongoing efforts of the Govt .of Rajasthan to bring industries, specially manufacturing giants here&#8221;

Sunil Arora, Chairman RIICO & Additional Chief Secretary &#8211; Industries said, &#8220; RIICO has been involved with JCB&#8217;s project for Jaipur since its inception. It is indeed extremely gratifying that they have reached the day of laying the foundation stone of JCB&#8217;s world class plant right here in Jaipur.&#8221;

&#8220;This is a memorable moment for us, as we begin this new chapter in the JCB India growth story. JCB has a very robust & growing business in India and we&#8217;re making investments to drive sustainable long-term growth.&#8221; said Vipin Sondhi, MD & CEO, JCB India. He added &#8220;After a decade of continued investment by the JCB Group in Ballabgarh and Pune, I&#8217;m thrilled that Jaipur will become home to the company&#8217;s next world-class manufacturing facility.&#8221;


Read more at Rs 500 crore investment for 4th JCB India manufacturing plant in Jaipur | Rush Lane


----------



## Koovie

kak1978 said:


> NEW DELHI--India's wholesale inflation slowed to below 6% for the first time since November 2009, comforting authorities and brightening prospects for an interest-rate cut by the central bank next month.
> 
> The wholesale price index -- the country's main inflation gauge -- rose 5.96% from a year earlier in March compared with 6.84% in the previous month, government data showed Monday. The reading was significantly lower than the median estimate for a 6.30% increase in a poll of 13 economists.
> 
> The data would add to optimism that price pressures are easing steadily, likely providing the central bank the headroom to shift attention to reviving growth in an economy expanding at its weakest pace in a decade.
> 
> The reading is "likely to provide the green light" for the Reserve Bank of India to cut its policy lending rate by a quarter percentage point next month, said Robert Prior-Wandesforde, director of Asian Economics at Credit Suisse CSGN.VX +0.61% .
> 
> In March, the central bank cut its lending rate by a quarter percentage point, which was its second rate reduction in 2013.
> 
> But the RBI also cautioned that it had little room for further rate reductions as price pressures were still high. It wants to bring inflation down to about 5%.
> 
> The central bank's next policy meeting is on May 3.
> 
> Industry lobby groups have been clamoring for more cuts, arguing these would help encourage businesses revive their investment plans necessary to stimulate growth.
> 
> "The RBI needs to work in tandem with the government in boosting growth by easing interest rates by at least 100 basis points [one percentage point] in the current fiscal [year]," S. Gopalakrishnan, president of the Confederation of Indian Industry, said at a conference Monday.
> 
> Since September, the government has taken several measures such as reducing fuel subsidies, easing foreign investment restrictions and fast-tracking industrial projects to improve economic conditions. The government has also favored rate cuts, but the RBI hasn't always toed the line.
> 
> India's economy is projected to have grown 5% in the last fiscal year ended March 31, far slower than its 9% expansion just before the 2008 financial crisis. Data Friday showed industrial output grew a mere 0.6% from a year earlier in February, underscoring the economic slowdown.
> 
> Elevated consumer inflation has also constrained the RBI from making sharp rate moves. But, data Friday alleviated some of those concerns.
> 
> Consumer inflation slowed to 10.39% in March from 10.91% in February. That raised hopes retail prices, which have risen in recent months despite easing wholesale prices, may now be on their way down.
> 
> Also, Monday's data showed core inflation -- a closely tracked measure that strips out volatile food and fuel items -- eased to 3.48% from 3.78%. This would further comfort the central bank. The RBI has been battling high inflation for more than three years.
> 
> Economists say subdued demand, which reflects the weak state of the economy, has led to the fall in the core inflation rate. This has also helped cool headline inflation from above 8% levels as recently as in September.
> 
> However, concerns of intermittent spikes in inflation still remain due to regular increases in state-set fuel prices. Structural problems in India's farm distribution chain are also contributing to high food prices.
> 
> Economists are now watching for the June-September monsoon rainfall.
> 
> India receives about 70% of the annual rainfall during the four-month period. Monsoon rains are crucial for the farm sector as more than 60% of India's farmland is rainfed. According to preliminary government forecasts, the country is expected to receive normal rainfall this year and this could cool food prices.
> 
> Data Monday showed prices of primary articles rose 7.6% from a year earlier, slower than the previous month's 9.7% increase. Primary articles include food and minerals, and have a 20% weight in the index.
> 
> Food inflation eased to 8.7% in March from 11.4% in February.
> 
> The government meanwhile revised sharply January's inflation reading to 7.31% from the previously reported 6.62%, raising worries that the March print could also be changed later.
> 
> Source: WSJ : India Inflation Slows to Below 6% - WSJ.com



Thats very good news. But we need to improve the demand in this country again to achieve growth!


----------



## cloud_9

*Iran to source vehicles, medicines from India*


> NEW DELHI: Another door has opened for two of India's biggest exports, automobiles and pharmaceuticals, with Iran agreeing to source these from here to help New Delhi settle payment for oil imports in rupees.
> 
> The two countries had agreed to settle bilateral trade in rupees after it became difficult for India to route payments to Iran because of the sanctions. However, the mechanism failed to take off as the trade was heavily in favour of Iran - India exported goods worth $3.36 billion in 2012-13 while its imports were $ 11.6 billion -- prompting New Delhi to look for more items to sell to the country.
> "We visited Iran and suggested sectors they could look at including engineering, power, steel, auto and pharma. They are keen on automobile and pharma for now," said a commerce ministry official, adding that the country did not appear keen on a larger trade agreement.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abhishek_

*KMRL inks contract with DMRC *






After months of intense wrangling, the Kochi Metro Rail Limited (KMRL) and the Delhi Metro Rail Corporation (DMRC) have signed on the dotted line. The two entered into a contractual agreement at New Delhi on Thursday, fixing four years as the time frame for completing Kochi Metro.

The work is scheduled to be flagged off on June 7 and the agreement comes just a fortnight ahead of it.

Earlier, DMRC&#8217;s Principal Advisor E. Sreedharan had said the metro rail work could be wrapped up in three years, and when asked about it, KMRL&#8217;s MD Elias George said the agencies would try to complete the project in a &#8220;shorter span&#8221;.

The agreement says that DMRC will get the work done while KMRL will &#8220;exercise appropriate financial and technical oversight over the project&#8217;s execution&#8221;. DMRC must also seek KMRL&#8217;s nod before deviating from the technical specifications and norms agreed upon.

Mr. George said the agreement took care of Kerala&#8217;s interests. It also ensured that there were no impediments to DMRC&#8217;s functioning either, he said. .

KMRL inks contract with DMRC | The Hindu

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cloud_9

*Iran offers insurance to India refiners to spur oil sales*


> (Reuters) - *Iran has offered insurance for Indian refiners to boost its crude sales, industry sources said on Monday*, as the Islamic nation looks to counter a fall in revenues hit by tough western sanctions.
> 
> U.S. and European Union sanctions aimed at choking the flow of oil money into Iran and forcing Tehran to negotiate curbing its controversial nuclear programme slashed its crude exports in half in 2012, costing it as much as $5 billion a month.
> 
> *The sanctions have forced refiners in India, Iran's second-largest oil buyer, to reduce imports because Indian insurers have said they can no longer cover refineries that process Iranian crude.*
> 
> "They (Iran) said they can provide insurance for our refineries," said one of the sources, after a meeting between Indian Oil Minister Veerappa Moily with his Iranian counterpart Rostam Qasemi.
> 
> "We had a fruitful meeting...Our meetings are about the energy sector," Qasemi told reporters, without elaborating.
> 
> Qasemi is on a three-day visit to India from Sunday to woo New Delhi for stepping up oil imports and invest in the OPEC-member's oil and gas sector.
> 
> *Two refiners - Hindustan Petroleum Corp (HPCL.NS), and Mangalore Refinery and Petrochemicals Ltd (MRPL.NS) - halted Iranian oil purchases in April due to insurance problems.*
> 
> *India cut imports of Iranian oil by 26.5 percent in the fiscal year which ended March 31, and had reduced shipments by 56.5 percent in April, according to data from trade sources.*
> 
> *Sources said Qasemi also offered a production-sharing contract to Indian firms to develop the Farzad B gas field in the Farsi block and asked New Delhi to boost exports to Tehran to fix a trade imbalance.*
> 
> *Iran also offered to ship gas to India in liquefied form via Oman, they said. Iran does not have the technology to liquefy gas so they have asked India to use Oman for liquefying the gas for further supplies to New Delhi, said a second source.*
> 
> "Both of us expressed our desire to continue with business with each other. We need to nurture business with them...there are problems which will be sorted out," said Moily after the meeting.
> 
> *India has asked Iran to participate in tenders seeking oil supplies for its strategic storage, they said. India aims to build its strategic oil storage at two places with a combined capacity of 18.55 million barrels in the first quarter of 2014*.
> 
> (Reporting by Nidhi Verma; editing by Jason Neely)


*
Essar signs $1 billion financing deal with China*


> (Reuters) - Essar Energy Plc(ESSR.L) on Tuesday signed a $1 billion financial cooperation agreement with the China Development Bank and PetroChina International Co. Ltd., according to a document seen by Reuters.
> 
> Detail of the deal - signed in Mumbai during a visit by the Chinese premier - were not immediately known.
> 
> Sources on Monday told Reuters that the debt would be backed by a supply of refined fuels by Essar Oil (ESRO.NS), a subsidiary of Essar Energy, to PetroChina.


----------



## SpArK

UK eyeing doubling bilateral trade with India by 2015 - The Economic Times

KOCHI: The UK is aiming at doubling its bilateral trade with India by 2015 and very keen to take the relationship to the next level, British Cabinet Minister for Communities and Local Government Eric Pickles said today. 

"Close relationships are already paying off. On the national level we collaborate closely on everything from energy security to climate change and healthcare. We are looking at doubling our trade by 2015," he said. 

*The bilateral trade between the two countries was 12 billion pounds in 2012. 
*
About 40,000 Indian students are studying in the UK and the British Council had trained nearly one million English language teachers covering over 17 million aspirational Indians, he said. 

Pointing that this was a relationship with "room to grow" and was of "mutual benefit", he said it was time the two countries further boost the bilateral ties. 

Britain was in the midst of an infrastructure boom, rolling out surefast broadband and laying down a national high-speed rail network to give the country the "backbone to compete on the global stage", the Minister said. 

Pickles, who is leading a 20-member delegation from diverse fields, was speaking at a seminar titled 'UK built Environment Expertise' here. 

The UK would also make use of opportunities in India, which was one of the largest markets, he said. 

Promising a fair trading and one of the most friendly business environements in the world, the lowest level of Corporation Tax in the G7, the visiting Minister said he was delighted to be here 'cementing our bonds', drawing on British experience to help revitalise and regenerate Indian cities and help galvanise big transport projects. 

Pickles said *Kerala had a host of impressive major projects coming down the track from the Vizhinam International container terminal to the Palakkad National Investment and Manufacturing zone, which would give the state's manufacturing base a much needed stimulus. *

"In Kerala, we find new UK-India partnerships blossoming. The special purpose vessels built at the Cochin Shipyard, which ensures safe marine navigation along the Indian coast, was designed and powered by Rolls Royce Marine. The shipyard is the first worldwide to deliver this specialist Rolls Royce series of Platform Supply vessel, he said. 

The LNG terminal here will meet demand from the power, fertilisers and petrochemicals industries in the region. 

The UK is looking at opportunities in Public Private Partnerships (PPP), transportation and infrastructure sectors among others in Kerala, he said. 

"There are no limits... We are looking at PPP. We are also looking at transport and infrastructure," Pickles told reporters on the sidelines of the seminar. 

*Monorail and Metro rail projects are some of the other projects we are interested in, he added. *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abhishek_

*Reliance Industries to invest Rs 1.5 trillion in 3 years*






Reliance Industries on Thursday announced an investment of Rs. 1.5 lakh crore in core business of petrochemicals and oil and gas as well as in retail and telecom sectors in the next 3 years.

Addressing company shareholders, Reliance Industries Limited (RIL) Chairman and Managing Director Mukesh Ambani said, &#8220;Reliance has embarked upon its largest investment programme in its history.&#8221;

The investments span oil and gas exploration and production, refining and marketing, petrochemicals, retail and broadband and digital services, he said.

RIL is aiming to be &#8220;among top 5 petrochemical producers in the world,&#8221; he said adding the petrochem capacity is being expanded to 25 million tonnes from 15 million tonnes per year.

Mr. Ambani had in the last Annual General Meeting (AGM) announced an investment of Rs. 1,00,000 crore over 4-5 years, which has now been expanded to Rs. 1.5 lakh crore and time compressed to 3 years.

While RIL&#8217; partnership with U.K.&#8217;s BP has started delivering results with a significant gas discovery being made 2-km below the currently producing fields in KG-D6 block, the company is now looking at quickly bringing into production satellite fields in the flagging block and nearby areas.

Also, it is looking at beginning production from its Sohagpur coal-bed methane (CBM) blocks in Madhya Pradesh by 2015, he said.

While Mr. Ambani did not give a roadmap for launch of telecom services, he said the telecom business unit will increase headcount to 10,000 next year from 3,000 currently.

The unit, Reliance Jio Infocomm, is the only company to have nationwide permits for 4G broadband services, but is yet to start commercial services.

&#8220;We are making these investments at a time when the global economy is facing one of its most challenging period in modern times. Most of economies are faced with slowdown, high unemployment and lack of visible growth triggers,&#8221; he said.

&#8220;Reliance is making significant investment in all five businesses simultaneously &#8212; exploration and production, petroleum refining and marketing, petrochemcial, retail and broadband and digital services,&#8221; Mr. Ambani said.

Mr. Ambani said 4G telecom services would be pillared on &#8220;affordability and providing an unparallel range of services that do not exist today.&#8221;

&#8220;In the coming years Reliance Jio&#8217;s next generation digital infra and services platform will catalyse a transformation and will embrace almost every facet of India&#8217;s economic growth and social progress,&#8221; he said.

He said revenues for RIL&#8217;s investments in U.S. shale gas ventures has doubled.

RIL&#8217;s retail business has crossed Rs. 10,000 crore revenue and has achieved break-even.

Reliance Industries to invest Rs 1.5 trillion in 3 years | The Hindu


----------



## cloud_9

*Gross direct tax collections up 8 % *


> Led by strong growth in *personal income tax collections, gross direct tax collections increased by 8.01 per cent to Rs.4.28 lakh crore in the first nine months of the current fiscal from Rs.3.97 lakh crore in the same period in the previous year,* according to a Finance Ministry statement.
> 
> *Personal income tax collections grew at a healthy rate of 14.57 per cent as gross collections from this segment increased to Rs.1.44 lakh crore during the review period from Rs.1.26 lakh crore in the same period last year.*
> 
> Gross collections of corporate taxes showed an increase of 4.94 per cent at Rs.2.83 lakh crore (Rs.2.70 lakh crore).
> 
> Growth in net collections of wealth tax was 1.55 per cent at Rs.656 crore (Rs.646 crore).
> 
> However, net Securities Transaction Tax (STT) collections declined by 12.46 per cent to Rs.3,294 crore (Rs.3,763 crore).
> 
> Despite slowdown in economic activities, the government had said it was confident of meeting the Rs.5.70 lakh crore direct tax collections target for the current fiscal.
> Net direct tax
> 
> Net direct tax collections (gross minus refunds) were up by 13.7 per cent to Rs.3.68 lakh crore (Rs.3.24 lakh crore).
> 
> Faced with widening fiscal deficit, the government had earlier issued stern warning to tax evaders and had asked them to disclose their correct income and pay advance tax by due date or be prepared to face action.
> 
> The government had also warned evaders of excise, Customs and service tax to pay their dues or face penal action which could include arrest, prosecution and property attachment.



If you make the Tax filling system easier for tax payers,they won't shy away from paying their tax.


----------



## Abhishek_

*India's Apollo Tyres to buy Cooper Tire for $2.5 billion*

(Reuters) - India's Apollo Tyres Ltd (APLO.NS) agreed to buy U.S.-based Cooper Tire & Rubber Co (CTB.N) for about $2.5 billion in a deal that would make it the world's seventh-largest tire maker and reduce its dependence on a slowing Indian auto market.

The acquisition of Cooper -- the second biggest U.S. tire maker and No. 11 globally with annual sales of $4.2 billion -- will give Apollo access to the U.S. market for replacement tires for cars and light and medium trucks, Cooper's main business.

Apollo, which currently gets two-thirds of its revenue from India, will pay $35 per share, representing a premium of about 43 percent to Cooper's Tuesday close.

"It is very important for us to expand our horizons. Especially in the long run, the U.S. market is going to look up ... ," Apollo Chairman Onkar Kanwar said on a conference call on Wednesday.

The deal is the latest in a string of big overseas acquisitions by Indian companies in recent years, including Tata Motors Ltd's (TAMO.NS) $2.3 billion purchase of Jaguar Land Rover and mobile operator ****** Airtel Ltd's (BRTI.NS) $9 billion takeover of the African operations of Kuwait's Zain.

It is also another example of an Asian company buying a well-known U.S. firm, coming just two weeks after China's Shuanghui Group agreed to buy Smithfield Foods (SFD.N) for $5 billion.

"The U.S. is an untapped market for Apollo. And the U.S. market is obviously big, and among the developed markets, it is the only one that is growing significantly," said Nishant Vass, auto analyst, at Mumbai-based brokerage ICICIdirect.

Indian car sales fell 7 percent in the financial year that ended in March, the first annual fall in a decade, while sales in Europe, Apollo's second-largest market, are at a 20-year low.

But auto sales are one of the bright spots for the U.S. economy. Sales in the second biggest auto market after China rose more than expected in May as construction workers and oil drillers bought more pickup trucks, and they are expected to remain strong for the rest of the year.

INDUSTRY CONSOLIDATION UNLIKELY

The deal values Cooper at 4.4 times its EBITDA (earnings before interest, tax, depreciation and amortization), which Apollo said was within the range of 3.5 to 6 times multiples seen in recent transactions in the sector.

Cooper's main investors are institutions, topped by BlackRock Institutional Trust Co and Vanguard Group Inc with about 7 percent stake each.

Cooper shares were up 40 percent at $34.46, just below the offer price, in early afternoon trading on the New York Stock Exchange.

Shares of Goodyear Tire & Rubber Co (GT.O), the biggest U.S. tire maker, rose on the news but an analyst said it was unlikely the Cooper sale would trigger more deals in the industry.

"... The top of the market is already consolidated," Morgan Stanley analyst Ravi Shanker said on a note to clients.

Findlay, Ohio-based Cooper employs nearly 13,000 people around the world. Apart from North America, it has manufacturing facilities in England, Serbia, Mexico and China.

Kanwar has expanded Apollo, which had revenue of $2.5 billion in 2012, after taking control of the company in 2002, following a prolonged public spat with his father, who founded the company in 1976.

His previous acquisitions include South Africa-based Dunlop Tyres International Ltd in 2006 and Dutch tire-maker Vredestein Tires in 2009.

Reuters and others reported in October that Apollo and Cooper were in talks for Apollo to take a stake in the company.

Apollo said it would raise $2.5 billion in new debt to fund the deal, of which $2.1 billion would be through the issue of dollar bonds with a tenure of seven to eight years.

Cooper, whose roots go back a century, is known for brands including Cooper, Avon, Mastercraft, Dean and Starfire.

Apollo said it would launch some Cooper brands in the Indian market, but did not give a specific timeframe.

The company said it plans to keep Cooper's management.

Apollo shares closed up 2.7 percent at 91.95 rupees in Mumbai trading ahead of the announcement.

Morgan Stanley & Co, Deutsche Bank Securities and investment firm Greater Pacific Capital advised Apollo on the deal. Bank of America Merrill Lynch was financial adviser and Jones Day was legal adviser to Cooper.

(Editing by Saumyadeb Chakrabarty)

India's Apollo Tyres to buy Cooper Tire for $2.5 billion | Reuters


----------



## cirr

djsjs said:


> OMG,11 billion!huge!India is on the way to superpower



You must bear in mind that these people are coming up from a very low base&#12290;

Everything achievement&#65292;however tiny it might be&#65292;counts in the eyes of those who are on the lower rungs of the ladder&#12290;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abhishek_

*KMCL, DMRC ink monorail pact*

Overcoming several hurdles, Kerala Monorail Corporation Ltd (KMCL) on Wednesday signed the general consultancy agreement with the Delhi Metro Rail Corporation (DMRC) for the ambitious Rs.5,581-crore elevated mass rapid transit system in Thiruvananthapuram and Kozhikode.

The agreement was signed by S.D. Sharma, Director, Business Development, DMRC, and P.C. Harikesh, Managing Director, KMCL, in the presence of Chief Minister Oommen Chandy, his Cabinet colleagues including Minister for Public Works V.K. Ebrahim Kunju, Union Minister of State for Human Resource Development Shashi Tharoor, Speaker G. Karthikeyan, legislators, Principal Adviser of the DMRC E. Sreedharan, and top officials at the Assembly complex here.

The Chief Minister said the monorail for the two cities were dream projects of his government like that of Kochi Metro Rail and sought the cooperation of all for time-bound completion of the projects. He congratulated Mr. Kunju and Mr. Sreedharan for enabling the project to take off.

Mr. Sreedharan said it was a red-letter day for the DMRC and promised that the latest and the best of frontline technology would be introduced in the two cities.

A single agreement was signed with the DMRC for the projects, as the general consultant and executing agency are the same. The DMRC will get 3.25 per cent of the Rs.5,581 crore as consultancy fee and the mode of payment will be on quarterly basis.

Of the Rs.5,581 crore, Rs.3,590 crore is expected to be incurred for the Thiruvananthapuram project and Rs.1,991 crore for Kozhikode. Mr. Sreedharan said the pre-qualification tenders for the projects would be floated soon.

The agreement will make the DMRC responsible for the design, preparation of bid document, short-listing and selecting contractors, supervision, and quality certification of the 22.2-km monorail in Thiruvananthapuram and the 14.2-km monorail in Kozhikode.

The capital monorail has been mooted from Technocity to Karamana and the Kozhikode monorail with 15 stations starting from the government medical college hostel area to Meenchantha.

KMCL, DMRC ink monorail pact | The Hindu


----------



## cloud_9

*Adani Power commissions 3rd unit at Maharashtra plant*


> Ahmedabad, June 19: Adani Power Ltd, a subsidiary of Adani Enterprises Ltd and part of the Adani Group, on Thursday announced commissioning of the third unit of 660 megawatt (MW) at its super critical technology-based power plant in Tiroda, Maharashtra.
> 
> With this, the company&#8217;s total generation capacity has risen to 7,260 MW.
> 
> *Adani Power Maharashtra Ltd, a unit of Adani Power Ltd, is constructing a 3,300 MW (5 X 660 MW) thermal power plant in Tiroda. *It has already commissioned the first two units of 660 MW each in 2012-13, achieving its current generation capacity of 1,980 MW.
> 
> The third unit was commissioned within a record time of 20 days from synchronisation, as against an industry standard of three months, a company official said.



*
First unit of 726 MW ONGC Tripura power project inaugurated*


> *The first unit of 726 MW gas-based Tripura power project was today inaugurated by President Pranab Mukherjee. With this inauguration, the Rs. 3,400 crore project, developed by ONGC Tripura Power Corporation Ltd (OTPC) and the biggest ever thermal power project of the region, would start its commercial production.*
> 
> Power from the project would feed power starved North-Eastern states of Assam, Arunachal Pradesh, Manipur, Meghalaya, Mizoram, Nagaland and Tripura. A 400 KV transmission line is under construction to evacuate power from Palatana project and connect to the North-Eastern grid at Bongaigaon in Assam. The transmission line has already been completed up to Byrnihat in Meghalaya. The 400 KV transmission line would pass through three states namely Tripura, Meghalaya and Assam and the total length of the transmission line would be around 650 km.



Installed Capacity - 225,133 MW (1st quarter of 2013)


----------



## cloud_9

*Government set to privatize 15 more airports*


> NEW DELHI: The government has decided to privatize 15 airports. The process will be kicked off by six main airports  Kolkata, Chennai, Ahmedabad, Jaipur, Lucknow and Guwahati  going for international bidding in the first phase. A meeting of an inter-ministerial group on this issue with representatives from planning commission, finance, law and aviation ministries will be held on Thursday.
> 
> "These airports will be operated, managed and further developed by the PPP players, in which Airports Authority of India (which built, modernized and operates them) will also have a stake. All employees working at these airports will have to be retained by the new operators as the AAI will not have the capacity to absorb them," said a senior official of the aviation ministry, which is pushing hard for this hasty sell off.
> 
> Asked why the government is initiating this process with barely a few months to go for the polls and when airport privatization has proven to be so controversial, the official said: "The process is being started and we hope to put the blueprint in place. Maybe the process is actually taken forward by the next government but we are doing the groundwork. The pace at which this work progresses will decide whether UPA-II is able to do it or the next government," said the official.
> 
> The Comptroller and Auditor General had fined several loopholes in the privatization agreement of Delhi Airport and alleged that the state had lost several crores in revenue due to that. The aviation ministry says it has learnt a lot from the experience of privatizing Delhi and Mumbai airports and won't be repeating some 'mistakes' made then.
> 
> Now, the tariff for the entire concession period of 30 years (for which the airport will be given to PPP players) will be decided in one go and there will be price adjustment mechanisms to avoid multi-fold price escalation like those witnessed in Delhi and Mumbai. The cost escalation in Delhi has led to levy of such steep user charges that the place is now the most expensive airports for passengers and airlines globally.
> 
> So what will become of the AAI now? The government has also decided to hive off air traffic services from it as a separate organization. "AAI will focus on smaller airports. It will get enough as revenue share from the PPP airports," said an official.
> 
> AAI sources, on the other hand, are fuming. They say the ministry wants it to pull out of airports that have substantial commercial activities. "Being a government organization, we are not allowed to work at a fast pace. In past four years we have not been able to lease out land for commercial activities at our airports. The higher echelons of the government keep objecting. It seems the government has decided to privatize all commercially viable airports and now only excuses will be made," said sources.


----------



## silent poison

The BSE benchmark Sensex on Monday regained the 20,000 level after six weeks at mid-session on emergence of value buying by funds amid firming Asian trend.

After a lower start at 19,883.19, the Sensex rose by 113.97 points, or 0.57 per cent to 20,072.44 at 1300 hrs. This is the first time the index has crossed the 20,000 mark since closing of 20,215.40 on May 30.

The broad-based National Stock Exchange index Nifty rose by 22 points, or 0.37 per cent, to 6,031.

Brokers said funds indulged in buying fundamentally strong stock available at existing attractive levels besides a firming trend in the Asian region.

They said the sentiment also bolstered after IT major Infosys kicked start the quarter earning season with gains.

The two most-heavy with their 15 per cent weightage on the Sensex - Reliance Industries rose by 0.44 per cent to Rs 893.50 and ITC by 0.56 per cent to Rs 351.75.

Others on the higher side were, ****** Airtel, Dr Reddy's Lab, Hindustan Unilver, Mahindra and Mahindra, Jindal Steel, Sterlite Industries, Tata Consultancy and Wipro.

Sensex regains 20k level after 6-week at mid-session - The Hindu


----------



## kak1978

Aimed at increasing the flow of foreign funds in light of a depreciating rupee against the dollar and in a bid to turnaround the declining investor sentiment, the United Progressive Alliance government on Tuesday announced major changes in the foreign direct investment (FDI) caps, bringing defence, telecom, insurance, commodity exchanges and power exchanges under a more liberalised FDI regime.

In major decisions taken late on Tuesday at a meeting convened by Prime Minister Manmohan Singh to send out a strong message that the country was on the path of reforms agenda, it was decided that 26 per cent FDI cap on defence manufacturing would now be under the automatic route and beyond 26 per cent the Cabinet Committee on Security (CCS) will take a decision on case-to-case basis that are likely to result in access to modern and state-of-the-art technology in the country.

The CCS will take decisions in the defence sector on case-to-case basis, which entails induction of latest technology into the country. We will approach the Cabinet soon on decisions taken in todays [Tuesdays] meeting. Clarity on multi brand retail guidelines will also be issued soon to address the concerns of investors, Commerce and Industry Minister Anand Sharma told reporters here.

The government also hiked the FDI limit in the telecom sector from 74 per cent to 100 per cent.

Addressing concerns, especially of the foreign investors in the insurance sector, the government hiked the 26 per cent FDI limit to 49 per cent under the automatic approval route.

Similarly, for the basic and cellular services in the telecom sector, the government hiked the limit under the automatic route to 49 per cent and 49 to 100 per cent under the Foreign Investment Promotion Board (FIPB) route.

In petroleum and natural gas refining, commodity exchanges, power exchanges, stock exchanges, depositories and Clearing Corporation, the cap has gone up to 49 per cent under the automatic route.

Source: The Hindu


----------



## IndoCarib

Renault-Nissan to Invest $2.5 Billion in India - WSJ.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Middle Kingdom

India has been using its forex reserves to prop up the Rupee. The collapse of the Rupee will happen within 12-18 months.


----------



## kena

Abhishek_ said:


> *KMCL, DMRC ink monorail pact*
> 
> Overcoming several hurdles, Kerala Monorail Corporation Ltd (KMCL) on Wednesday signed the general consultancy agreement with the Delhi Metro Rail Corporation (DMRC) for the ambitious Rs.5,581-crore elevated mass rapid transit system in Thiruvananthapuram and Kozhikode.
> 
> The agreement was signed by S.D. Sharma, Director, Business Development, DMRC, and P.C. Harikesh, Managing Director, KMCL, in the presence of Chief Minister Oommen Chandy, his Cabinet colleagues including Minister for Public Works V.K. Ebrahim Kunju, Union Minister of State for Human Resource Development Shashi Tharoor, Speaker G. Karthikeyan, legislators, Principal Adviser of the DMRC E. Sreedharan, and top officials at the Assembly complex here.
> 
> The Chief Minister said the monorail for the two cities were dream projects of his government like that of Kochi Metro Rail and sought the cooperation of all for time-bound completion of the projects. He congratulated Mr. Kunju and Mr. Sreedharan for enabling the project to take off.
> 
> Mr. Sreedharan said it was a red-letter day for the DMRC and promised that the latest and the best of frontline technology would be introduced in the two cities.
> 
> A single agreement was signed with the DMRC for the projects, as the general consultant and executing agency are the same. The DMRC will get 3.25 per cent of the Rs.5,581 crore as consultancy fee and the mode of payment will be on quarterly basis.
> 
> Of the Rs.5,581 crore, Rs.3,590 crore is expected to be incurred for the Thiruvananthapuram project and Rs.1,991 crore for Kozhikode. Mr. Sreedharan said the pre-qualification tenders for the projects would be floated soon.
> 
> The agreement will make the DMRC responsible for the design, preparation of bid document, short-listing and selecting contractors, supervision, and quality certification of the 22.2-km monorail in Thiruvananthapuram and the 14.2-km monorail in Kozhikode.
> 
> The capital monorail has been mooted from Technocity to Karamana and the Kozhikode monorail with 15 stations starting from the government medical college hostel area to Meenchantha.
> 
> KMCL, DMRC ink monorail pact | The Hindu




Hmm...not fair...your avatar


----------



## Abhishek_

*India's plan to become a leading olive oil producer*






In a field in India's western desert state of Rajasthan, row after row of trees covered in lush, green leaves stretch into the distance as the sun beams down from a pale blue sky.

A farm worker kneels down and fights off the wind to grab hold of a thin branch with a few olives on it.

"You see that they are green. Slowly, they will turn red and will be ready to be made into oil in a few months during harvest," he says.

In September, commercial production of olive oil will begin in Rajasthan as part of India's ambitious plan to become a leading international producer to rival countries like Spain, Italy and Greece.

Yogesh Verma from Rajasthan Olive Cultivation Limited, a state government-funded agency spearheading the project, says that since 2008, *more than 144,000 olive trees have been planted on almost 260 hectares* (642 acres) of government and private land in the state, which, with its long, dry summers and short, cool winters, offers the perfect conditions for growing olives.
Subsided farming

"In 2007, no-one even believed that olives can grow here," Mr Verma said. "But look now."

It is only the beginning, with *plans to expand to 5,000 hectares over the next three years.*

Farmers, many of whom had never seen or heard of olives before, are coming around to the idea.

To entice them, the Rajasthan government is offering subsidies. 






*Each olive tree costs 130 rupees ($2.19; £1.40) to plant but farmers pay just 28 rupees. And 90% of the cost of setting up a drip irrigation system, which is expensive to install but uses water more efficiently, is covered.*

Sahabram Saharan, 52, for decades grew wheat and cotton, which require a lot of water.

But in April, he planted his first olive trees across 10 hectares at his farm in the village of Madera close to the Pakistan border. In August, he plans to add five more hectares.

"There's a scarcity of water in Rajasthan. There's not enough," he said.

"I know olive trees last for 100 to 150 years. That's why I decided to plant them. I've just started, but in four years, olives will begin to grow. I know people make oil from olives. I will do the same."

*There is huge potential to increase the area under cultivation in Rajasthan, which is two-and-a-half times larger than Greece, the world's third largest producer of olives.*

A sophisticated refinery using machinery from Italy will soon be ready to press olive oil in Rajasthan, and the plan is to tap into the rising demand in the domestic market.

Data published in April from the Madrid-based International Olive Council showed imports of olive oil, largely from Spain and Italy, climbed by 48% between October 2012 and February 2013 compared to the same period a year earlier.
Growing awareness

A growing number of Indians are becoming aware of the supposed health benefits of olive oil, which has been shown to lower high blood pressure and reduce the risk of heart disease, stroke and certain cancers.

"When I came here for the first time, I could not find a single bottle of olive oil. I found it only in pharmacies, small bottles for the skin. Now you find it everywhere," said Gideon Peleg, an Israeli agriculture expert who has been working with Rajasthan Olive Cultivation Limited.






Around 25 tonnes of olive oil will be pressed this year from September, according to Mr Verma, and he believes it could be available in Indian stores as early as next year.

A litre of imported extra virgin, the highest quality of olive oil, costs 750 rupees (£8; $12) at a New Delhi supermarket. The hope is with domestic production, prices will fall so that more Indians can enjoy the product.

The next challenge will be marketing Rajasthani olive oil, which Mr Peleg describes as a "weak point". 

Spain, the world's biggest producer which last year accounted for around 50% of total production worldwide, has spent millions of dollars to promote its olive oil domestically and internationally.

For India to fulfil its global ambitions, it will have to do the same.

"Any consumer good requires a marketing programme and a sales network," said VN Dalmia, president of the Indian Olive Association and owner of the Leonardo Olive Oil brand in India.

"Olive oil from Rajasthan will need to overcome a low quality perception."

BBC News - India's plan to become a leading olive oil producer


----------



## agamdilawari

*TCS Q1 profit up 15.5%, beats estimates
*

MUMBAI: The country's largest software exporter Tata Consultancy Services reported consolidated net profit of Rs 3,831 crore for the June quarter, up 15.5 per cent from Rs 3,318 crore in the same period last year. 

The company's total revenue, under Indian IFRS accounting standards, rose 21 per cent to Rs 17,987 crore from Rs 14,869 crore in the corresponding period last fiscal. 

The company, in a regulatory filing, said operating margin stood at 26.9 per cent while volume grew 6.10 per cent during the reporting quarter. 

Commenting on the performance, managing director and chief executive N Chandrasekaran said, "We have delivered another solid quarter, driven by the highest volume growth in the past seven quarters. It has been an all-round performance with strong revenue growth across markets led by the US. 

"Our investments in Europe continue to gain strong traction with customers and helped us deliver industry-leading growth this quarter." 

He further said the company added two $100 million plus clients during the reporting period. 

The company's gross employee addition was 10,611, while the overall employee utilization rates stood at 82.7 per cent and the attrition rate for IT arm stood at 9.55 per cent, which at the BPO arm was higher 15.77 per cent. 

Chief financial officer Rajesh Gopinathan said, "the current environment demands an agile operating model that can capture diverse growth opportunities. We continue to execute to plan and invest for growth, while maintaining stability in our margin profile."

TCS Q1 profit up 15.5%, beats estimates - The Times of India


----------



## Assault Rifle

*India 'will become world's biggest economy in less than 40 years'*

*India will overtake China to become the worlds biggest economy in less than 40 years, according to leading economist Douglas McWilliams, chief executive of the Centre for Economics and Business Research think-tank.*

Schoolchildren take part in the Independence Day celebrations in front of the historic Red Fort, where Indian Prime Minister Singh is to address the nation in Delhi
After China becomes the worlds largest economy around 2023, it will itself be overtaken by India around 2048 

By *Emma Rowley* 
4:12PM BST 16 Jul 2013


China is widely acknowledged to be on track to oust the US from that position within the next decade, although expectations vary on when exactly the handover will take place.
But after China becomes the worlds largest economy around 2023, it will itself be overtaken by India around 2048, predicts Mr McWilliams.
We are only part way through a major process that is set to continue for the next 50 years at least, he said.

The consequences of this Asian industrialisation present a major challenge to Western economies, even threatening the UK with the risk of becoming a next Greece, Mr McWilliams said on Thursday evening in his inaugural lecture as the Mercers School Memorial Gresham Professor of Commerce.
The danger arises because the pace of change in the rapidly growing East has been so fast that its citizens have not yet become used to prosperity, he argued.

They behave with the hunger of societies that are poor even though they are becoming [and in some cases like Hong Kong and Singapore have already become] rich, he said. They dont take prosperity for granted.
According to his figures, the average Singaporean works 2,307 hours a year and the average Hong Konger works 2,287 hours. In contrast, the British average is 1,625 hours, while our tax rates are also higher.
Yet in Singapore, gross domestic product (GDP) per capita is already 30pc higher than in the UK. In Hong Kong it is 50pc, said Mr McWilliams.
If Western economies do not adjust their policies to match those of the competitive economies in the East, he said there is a risk that the rest of Europe, including even countries outside the single currency like the UK, could slide in the same way that Greece now has into first stagnation and then economic collapse

*
Source: Telegraph.co.uk*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

Another Thread on it


----------



## Foo_Fighter

I do not care nor worry if India takes over Chine, USA etc. or Pakistan, Sudan, Bangladesh, Sri Lanka, Vietnam takes over in terms of economy. What I would prefer an average growth rate if 6-7% for next 40 years without any major war... that should be our focus.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## faithfulguy

The India 2030 superpower movie "Super" must be inspired by the leading economist Douglas McWilliams's visit to India in the year 2030. He is the one that will affirm India's status as the its a beautiful and amazing place with a lost of disgusting servants and beggars


----------



## Hyperion

40 years.......hmmm.......... does the OP even understand what 4 decades stand for in this volatile corner of the world...... just 4.5 decades ago, Pakistan was on the way to becoming economy of Asia..... and just two decades ago, I remember the West used to say that China and India would starve to death in 10 years....two decades ago Turkey didn't have electricity and had chronic shortages of food....... 

40 years.......

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RAMPAGE

indian wet dreams !


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

Not again...............


----------



## AADHAAR

India should continue to capitalize on its human resources: It's biggest asset.

(like in information technology, international banking, scientific research, entertainment and culture, leadership...)

And I hope (and am pretty sure) that we won't end up mining and mining and mining ... 50% of worlds coal, and make our country a gas chamber unfit for human survival.

And also, we should be a force for well being of human kind, growth and prosperity, peace, stability and justice.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Foo_Fighter

@Assault Rifle save yourself and us poor Indians from embarrassment and request mods to close this thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Agnostic_Indian

CAN the moderators please ban India will become what in 20+, 40+ years threads, let us discuss things about comparatively near and predictable future, say 5 years , or 10 years..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shankranthi

Foo_Fighter said:


> @Assault Rifle save yourself and us poor Indians from embarrassment and request mods to close this thread.



Look like the Chinese taunts have worked and Indians are too cowardly to stand up to it. 

BTW ...I dont need saving from the likes of you or Assault rifle. Your embarrassment is your own.


----------



## acid rain

Whats the point? most of us would not be alive or too old to see that.

What is noteworthy is these westerners think so much about future scenarios and plan accordingly.

Also, everyone's tired of these prediction threads.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shankranthi

acid rain said:


> Whats the point? most of us would not be alive or too old to see that.
> 
> What is noteworthy is these westerners think so much about future scenarios and plan accordingly.
> 
> Also, everyone's tired of these prediction threads.



It only means the telegraph is trying to sell some more papers by catering to the Indian audience.


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Short term aim should be the target.

Nobody knows what will happpen the next moment and 40 years is a pretty long time.


----------



## djsjs

Nice thread...


----------



## Foo_Fighter

It's not about Chinese taunts or any other national taunts I am worried about, I can't care less. 

I was only giving him an opinion/suggestion since he seems like a new member, but the decision is his completely. There is an old saying "Don't fight pig in the mud... he will beat you with experience and enjoy the fight".

Peace!



Shankranthi said:


> Look like the Chinese taunts have worked and Indians are too cowardly to stand up to it.
> 
> BTW ...I dont need saving from the likes of you or Assault rifle. Your embarrassment is your own.


----------



## IndoCarib

*Over 800 global executives have nominated India as the world's most promising location where technology innovation can flourish.*

*KPMG released its "Global Technology Innovation" report on Thursday, surveying 811 business leaders between April and June. These comprised respondents equally from the Americas, Asia-Pacific, and Europe, Middle East and Africa. Specifically, 25 percent of respondents were from the United States, 12 percent from China and 9 percent from India.*

*The report found that India trumped Israel, the United States, and China in the inaugural "confidence index," which uses ten factors--including talent, infrastructure, and government incentives--to assess a country's prospects for tech innovation.*

India ranked number one with an index of 72, beating Israel by a point, and the United States's score of 65.

The other criteria include: development of disruptive technology breakthroughs; mentoring and access to innovation network (Founders, CEOs, etc.); access to alliances or partnerships; supporting ecosystem (law firms, VCs, and etc.); access to capital; education system, and the ability to drive customer growth.

Overall, India took the third spot on the 2013 Global Tech Innovation Index, behind the U.S. and China. Ten percent of respondents believed that India would generate disruptive breakthroughs, compared with the United States (37 percent) and China (24 percent).

The U.S. is being tipped to retain its crown as the global capital technology innovation, as only a third of respondents believe this concentration of activity will shift elsewhere. Last year, 44 percent believed it would shift.

KPMG India's head of technology and markets Pradeep Udhas said that India's "farsightedness" offset other short-term and structural issues.

"Despite several concerns on data privacy and local technological infrastructure, the outlook for the sector is largely positive. The government can assist the technology sector by enabling easier access to capital through investor-friendly policies and strengthening IP protection laws," Udhas said.

India is world's most promising innovation hub | ZDNet


----------



## acid rain

Shankranthi said:


> It only means the telegraph is trying to sell some more papers by catering to the Indian audience.



How will it sell more papers in the UK? just seems like something to fill up empty space with...though I must say these kinds of predictions does benefit us indirectly.


----------



## Vinod2070

faithfulguy said:


> The India 2030 superpower movie "Super" must be inspired by the leading economist Douglas McWilliams's visit to India in the year 2030. He is the one that will affirm India's status as the its a beautiful and amazing place with a lost of disgusting servants and beggars



That movie may have been seen by a very few Indians but has created extraordinary impact on a "humiliated" remote Chin out to avenge centuries of humiliation on the net.


----------



## IndoCarib

Most promise for disruptive breakthroughs

1. USA - 37%
2. China- 24%
3. India - 10%

Technology confidence innovation index.

1. India - 72
2. Israel - 71
3. US - 65 
4. China - 64



Vinod2070 said:


> That movie may have been seen by a very few Indians but has created extraordinary impact on a "humiliated" remote Chin out to avenge centuries of humiliation on the net.



that movie was made in Kannada language with satirical intent. Chinese don't understand sarcasm.


----------



## shuttler

IndoCarib said:


> Most promise for disruptive breakthroughs
> 
> 1. USA - 37%
> 2. China- 24%
> 3. India - 10%
> 
> Technology confidence innovation index.
> 
> 1. India - 72
> 2. Israel - 71
> 3. US - 65
> 4. China - 64



there is nothing in substance in these reports
where is germany japan s korea france switzerland ...

kpmg is soliciting idiots masturbating along with cheerleading indians!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IndoCarib

*India second largest investor in London*

LONDON: India has emerged as the second largest investor in the city of London with Indian companies led by software major InfosysBSE 1.65 % wooed by the investment fervour generated by the 2012 Olympic Games in the British capital.

Software services firm Infosys leads the charge of inward foreign direct investment (FDI) made by a total of 28 Indian companies, which generated 429 additional jobs for the British economy in the last year alone, according to latest government figures released here today to mark a year since London hosted one of the world's biggest sporting events.

"India is a very important market for us and these are fantastic results. The Olympics provided the perfect opportunity for Indians to come and experience London and resulted in more Indian companies setting up here," Gordon Innes, the CEO of London and Partners (L&P) and the Mayor of London's business and promotional organisation, told PTI.

"I had taken the mayor Boris Johnson, to India last year where we held some very important discussions at the national and city level. India has seen phenomenal growth and there are a large number of areas of common interest, such as transport and city planning, where we can work together," he said in reference to the future plans of L&P.

L&P is a not-for-profit public private partnership set up to unlock London to overseas investment.

India brought in a large chunk of the 2.5 billion-pound additional foreign investment into the UK since the Games and Indian FDI projects in 2012-13 are estimated to generate 24 million pounds in gross value added for London's economy over the next three years.

Information and communications technology (ICT) was the key sector in terms of Indian FDI into London, followed by financial services and retail.

"The fact that the Olympics were held here generated a lot of positive imagery globally. Our clients employ us because we are at the cutting edge of innovation. We need to be talking to the right people and London & Partners does a good job at helping us with that," Bangalore-headquartered Infosys said in a statement.

In the financial services sector, Axis BankBSE -3.85 % stood out for setting up its global operations in London as a direct result of discussions during the mayoral visit to India last November.

Cyril Anand, chief executive of Axis Bank UK said, "London has the right mix of potential wholesale and retail business to make it the ideal location for our first international subsidiary. It provides us with a robust regulatory environment which will allow Axis to build on its strong corporate franchise internationally. We look forward to establishing a significant presence in the city."

Among some of the other Indian firms to use London as their global expansion point include Gurgaon-headquartered Indiabulls Group offering asset management and realty products, Indian portal for restaurant information Zomato, export house Vijay Enterprises and Delhi-based tech firm Kayako Infotech Limited.

The 2012-2013 figures build upon India's historical prominence as an investor into London and the UK at large. The country has consistently ranked in the city's top four investors and created as many as 830 jobs in 2011-12 for the economy.

The latest figures were released as part of an overall estimate of the economic impact of the Olympic Games on London's economy. British government research indicated that the UK economy has seen a 9.9 billion-pound boost in trade and investment from hosting the Games.

"We are harnessing the Olympic momentum and delivering the lasting business legacy of the Games that will help make Britain a winner in the global race," Prime Minister David Cameron said in a statement.

*The report attributes new contracts, additional sales and foreign investment in the last year to the Games, generating an estimated 4,136 jobs. The US remains the biggest investor into London, bringing in 1,694 jobs, with China coming in third with 365 jobs. *

India second largest investor in London - The Economic Times


----------



## illusion8

shuttler said:


> there is nothing in substance in these reports
> where is germany japan s korea france switzerland ...
> 
> kpmg is soliciting idiots masturbating along with cheerleading indians!



I saw a whole bunch of Chinese going gaga and masturbating to the same estimations about China - what about that?

anyways, we don't take these seriously unlike you people.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IndoCarib

shuttler said:


> there is nothing in substance in these reports
> where is germany japan s korea france switzerland ...
> 
> kpmg is soliciting idiots masturbating along with cheerleading indians!



If India was not there in the list, the same report would be gospel to you !


----------



## faithfulguy

illusion8 said:


> I saw a whole bunch of Chinese going gaga and masturbating to the same estimations about China - what about that?
> 
> anyways, we don't take these seriously unlike you people.



There is a reason some people are estimating China will take over US economy at a certain time as their economy is consistently grow faster than US economy for a long period of time. So people plot the dots in the graph and create two lines. The time the lines intercept will be when China take over the US as the biggest economy.

Until when India can consistently grow faster than China for a period of time, its way to early to predict when will India take over China. If things continue the way they have been, it will be never. But once India can consistently out grow China, than a prediction itself would be viable.


----------



## romia

Could any dear Indian friends here supply me with the lastest GDP data about the rank list of each state in India 2013?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## illusion8

faithfulguy said:


> There is a reason some people are estimating China will take over US economy at a certain time as their economy is consistently grow faster than US economy for a long period of time. So people plot the dots in the graph and create two lines. The time the lines intercept will be when China take over the US as the biggest economy.
> 
> Until when India can consistently grow faster than China for a period of time, its way to early to predict when will India take over China. If things continue the way they have been, it will be never. But once India can consistently out grow China, than a prediction itself would be viable.



It's not about growth or GDP that we were discussing about...so its a fail for you.

Where is your 2030 Indian movie quote anyway - you use that in every post of yours don't you?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

India could rival China as a clothing exporter


----------



## IndoCarib

LONDON: *India has emerged as the fourth largest investor in the UK, creating over 7,000 jobs, according to latest foreign direct investment (FDI) figures released by the British government today.*

UK Trade and Investment (UKTI) published its '2012/13 Inward Investment Annual Report' revealing that 89 Indian FDI projects had helped create as many as 7,255 jobs in Britain.

*It puts India in the top five inward investor economies in the UK with the US leading the charge with 396 projects and 48,802 jobs, followed by Japan with 113 projects yielding 7,442 jobs.*

*Italy and France come in a joint third with 93 projects each and 6,892 and 16,001 jobs respectively. *

India emerges as fourth-largest investor in UK - The Economic Times


----------



## cirr

IndoCarib said:


> India could rival China as a clothing exporter



*Could India rival China as a clothing exporter?*

Whom are you trying to fool&#65311;

China as a clothing exporter is way ahead of India&#65292;even though the clothing industry is no longer of interest to a China that's rapidly climbing up the value chain&#12290;

India can pick up some crumbs left over by China&#12290;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

cirr said:


> *Could India rival China as a clothing exporter?*
> 
> Whom are you trying to fool&#65311;
> 
> China as a clothing exporter is way ahead of India&#65292;even though the clothing industry is no longer of interest to a China that's rapidly climbing up the value chain&#12290;
> 
> India can pick up some crumbs left over by China&#12290;



you are a fool yourself. Open that link and read moron  Li & Fung executive says that. Not me.


----------



## IndoCarib

Ford's project B562 to make India a compact car global production base - The Economic Times


----------



## IndoCarib

cirr said:


> *Could India rival China as a clothing exporter?*
> 
> Whom are you trying to fool&#65311;
> 
> China as a clothing exporter is way ahead of India&#65292;even though the clothing industry is no longer of interest to a China that's rapidly climbing up the value chain&#12290;
> 
> India can pick up some crumbs left over by China&#12290;



*India pips China, others in cost competitiveness in spinning*

India has pipped China and other major textile suppliers in competitiveness in the capital-intensive spinning segment, a latest study said, further bolstering the notion that enhancing the share of the organised sector in textile manufacturing results in lower costs. However, senior industry executives said systemic obstacles in the form of archic labour laws, frequent power outages and other infrastructural bottlenecks outweigh the inherent cost competitiveness and prevents growth in the countrys share in the global trade, senior industry executives said. 

India pips China, others in cost competitiveness in spinning



*India takes lesson from China to lure workers to garment industry*

Despite the countrys vast, young labour force, Indias garment industry has struggled to realise its potential, burdened by crippling power shortages, poor infrastructure, high worker turnover and fragmentation. But with costs in China rising and concerns mounting about Bangladeshi working conditions, Indian companies are looking to new strategies to capitalise on what they see as a window of opportunity.

India takes lesson from China to lure workers to garment industry - FT.com


----------



## cirr

*Rupee hits record low, breaches 61 per dollar mark*

Last updated on: July 31, 2013 11:36 IST

The rupee on Wednesday dropped by 73 paise to *61.20* in the late morning deals on persistent month-end dollar demand from importers on the back of strengthening in the US currency overseas.

Rupee hits record low, breaches 61 per dollar mark - Rediff.com Business

Oh&#65292;dear&#12290;&#12290;&#12290;&#12290;&#12290;&#12290;

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

Oh&#65292;nooooooooooooooooooo

*Rupee at record closing low; worst week in nearly 2 years*

Last updated on: August 02, 2013 18:17 IST

The rupee fell to a record closing low on Friday, posting its worst week in 22 months, raising concerns the RBI is losing the battle to prop up the currency while the government has yet to take any meaningful measures to bring in inflows.

The rupee weakened ahead of key US employment data, which will help shape expectations about when the Federal Reserve will start tapering down its monetary stimulus.

The currency fell 3.4 per cent this week, and is below the levels at which it was trading on July 15 when the Reserve Bank of India unveiled its cash tightening steps to defend the currency.

Investors have started questioning the central bank's resolve after Governor Duvvuri Subbarao said this week it would roll back measures to defend the rupee if the currency stabilises, while the government has yet to take steps such as a sale of overseas bonds to ensure real money flows.

The RBI has, instead, been relying on interventions to support the rupee. Traders said the central bank likely intervened again on Friday as the rupee came within a whisker of its record low of 61.21 seen on July 8.

"The RBI is sprinkling water. It should intervene in a massive way for a day or two to support the currency and bring it back to a comfortable level to hit speculators hard," said KN Dey, a senior forex consultant.

The partially convertible rupee closed at 61.10/11 per dollar compared with 60.43/44 on Thursday.

Investors will focus on dollar movements after the U.S. jobs report. The monsoon session of parliament is due to start on Monday, with important legislation such as a food security bill pending.

In the offshore non-deliverable forwards, the one-month contract was at 61.66, while the three-month was at 62.56.

In the currency futures market, the most-traded near-month dollar/rupee contracts on the National Stock Exchange, the MCX-SX and the United Stock Exchange all closed around 61.45 with a total traded volume of $2.6 billion.

Rupee at record closing low; worst week in nearly 2 years - Rediff.com Business

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

Seems like it will hit 70 soon


----------



## cirr

iajdani said:


> Seems like it will hit 70 soon



If so&#65292;India&#8216;s GDP would be stuck at some 1.8 trillion dollars for 5 years&#12290;

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abhishek_

*AMD Opens New Global Design Center*



AMD has opened a new design center as part of phase two of its transformation.







AMD said on Thursday that it has launched a new global design center in India. It features "world-class" lab facilities dedicated to furthering both software and hardware APU-focused innovations. The news arrives after AMD introduced a dual-core APU for fanless devices, the GX-210JA, with a maximum TDP of 6 watts and an expected average power usage of around 3 watts.

The company said on Thursday that its new design center is actually located at Raheja Mindspace, HITEC City, Madhapur, in the heart of Hyderabad's technology hub. Hyderabad is the capital and largest city of the southern Indian state of Andhra Pradesh.

"AMD is committed to providing our customers with innovative, tailored technology solutions that empower people and deliver exceptional experiences," said AMD president and CEO Rory Read. "Our Hyderabad Design Centre will play an important part in that mission as the team works in concert with our other design centers around the world to deliver AMD's next round of innovative products."

The new facility features 175,000 square feet of engineering labs, equipment and office space for hundreds of engineers. It joins the other design center AMD has established in Bangalore, and has sales offices located in New Delhi and Mumbai.

"Our design centers in both Hyderabad and Bangalore are key design and development hubs for our business," said Madhusudan Atre, corporate vice president, Design Engineering at AMD. "Like our talented engineering teams around the world, the engineers working in AMD's new Hyderabad Design Center are every bit as focused and committed to the sustained delivery of hardware and software innovations that can help drive the company's business forward."

Just weeks ago, Read said in the company's second quarter 2013 financial results that it has entered phase two of its "restructure, accelerate, and ultimately transform" realignment project. Now that the restructuring aspect is complete, AMD will be able to focus on accelerating its business in the second half of the year. The company may even return to profitability in the third quarter.

"Our focus on restructuring and transforming AMD resulted in improved financial results," Read said. "Our performance in the second quarter was driven by opportunities in our new high-growth and traditional PC businesses. Looking ahead, we will continue to deliver a strong value proposition to our established customers and also reach new customers as we diversify our business."

AMD said that for 3Q 2103, it expects to see revenue to increase 22 percent, plus or minus 3 percent, sequentially.

AMD Opens New Global Design Center

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

*Rupee drops to record low of 61.79, all eyes on Reserve Bank*

By Agencies | 6 Aug, 2013

MUMBAI: The rupee dropped to an all-time record low of 61.79 per dollar in the late morning session on fresh dollar demand from banks and importers amid weakness of dollar in the overseas market and fall in the equity market.

The rupee resumed lower at 61.05 per dollar as against the last closing level of 60.88 per dollar at the Interbank Foreign Exchange (Forex) Market and dropped further to an all-time record low of 61.79 per dollar before quoting at 61.43 at 1030 hrs.
There has been no sign of RBI intervention to prevent the fall in the rupee so far in the session, dealers said. 

The rupee may face some resistance at around 61.85 levels, which if broken can take it below 62 levels, a senior dealer at a state-run bank said. 

Some traders speculated that the dollar buying was also seen on the back of the large difference between onshore and offshore forward rates, which have given rise to an arbitrage opportunity. 
The intra-day lowest of 61.21 was recorded on July 8, 2013. "Basically, we have been concerned about the rupee behaviour for sure and have been observing that the RBI's tight money policy has probably not helped beyond a point," said Deven Choksey, MD, K R Choksey Securities in an interview with ET Now.

"I believe that monetary policy has a very literal role to play unless the real economy starts improving, given the fact that inflows into the real economy are not taking place" he added.

Choksey is of the view that we feel little nervous at this point of time largely on account of rupee, and if it falls further some of the equity portfolios which are packed with rupee they may face selling pressure which could bring the market down further.
Fresh dollar demand from banks and importers in view of fall in the equity market mainly affected the rupee value against the dollar, a forex dealer said.

In New York, the dollar fell broadly yesterday as a better-than-expected reading on activity in the US service sector failed to overcome last week's below-consensus report on job growth in the US and its implications for a slowing of Federal Reserve stimulus.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

MUMBAI/BANGALORE: The slowdown in the Indian realty sector has surprisingly not hampered the development of new malls across the country. India has 570 operational malls (as of May 2013) with a total area of 180 million sq ft compared to just 225 malls that were up and running five years ago, according to numbers collated by a real estate consultancy firm which were shared with TOI exclusively.

Malls more than double in five years - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

Mumbai August 10, 2013

*As slowdown bites, malls suffer high mortality rate*

As slowdown bites, malls suffer high mortality rate | Business Standard

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shuttler

*Fresh government remedies fail to stem rupee's slide
*

NEW DELHI/MUMBAI | Mon Aug 12, 2013 6:50pm IST






link

The rupee weakened towards a record low on Monday after Finance Minister P. Chidambaram unveiled proposals to narrow the current account deficit in a bid to defend the currency as concerns about the slowing economy deepened.

In parliament on Monday, Chidambaram vowed to contain the current account deficit at $70 billion for the fiscal year ending in March, or an estimated 3.7 percent of gross domestic product (GDP).

That would be well below the record high 4.8 percent seen in the previous fiscal year.

Chidambaram proposed to meet the target with a slew of anticipated measures, such as easing rules on obtaining loans abroad and raising deposits from Indians abroad.

Although a lack of specifics had initially disappointed investors - sending the rupee to 61.30 per dollar and not far from a record low of 61.80 hit last week - Chidambaram followed up with details later in the day that helped soothe some of the concerns.

He said the combined proposals unveiled on Monday would bring in a total of $11 billion this fiscal year, pushing up his estimate of capital inflows for the year to $75 billion.

The rupee's defence has so far hinged on the Reserve Bank of India's risky gambit of draining cash and shoring up short-term interest rates, but both measures have failed to prop up the currency, making government action crucial in investors' eyes.

Yet Manmohan Singh's minority coalition is facing political gridlock ahead of elections due by next year, with the current session of parliament that started earlier this month rocked by tensions with Pakistan across the disputed border of Kashmir and clashes in the Jammu region.

"I want to make it clear that while we have a problem, there is no ground for panic," Chidambaram said in a late briefing with reporters, referring to the current account deficit (CAD).

As widely expected, Chidambaram said India would seek to reduce imports of gold, silver and "non-essential" imports, while also curbing demand for oil.

He also proposed raising funds abroad to boost capital inflows, allowing public sector financial firms to sell debt to finance long-term infrastructure projects, raising money via deposits targeted at Indian citizens abroad, and liberalising guidelines for external commercial borrowings.

Chidambaram put some numbers to his proposals, as some analysts had expressed scepticism about whether India would be able to contain the deficit to the extent pledged on Monday.

"Bolder measures are required," said Rupa Rege Nitsure, chief economist at Bank of Baroda in Mumbai.

"Given the massive depreciation in the currency, the upward bias in interest rates and the policy uncertainty in the pre-election year, we cannot expect any revival."

THE FED EFFECT

India's latest measures on the current account deficit come after data earlier in the day showed the country's exports rose 11.64 percent in July from a year earlier, while imports fell, keeping the trade deficit at $12.27 billion, almost the same as June and in line with expectations.

A weaker rupee should help exports, while government measures to curb imports, including earlier ones that raised duties on gold, could also help narrow the trade deficit.

But the economy remains a key concern, with growth at 5 percent, the slowest in a decade, and analysts said India needed to tackle longer-term fiscal and economic reforms, such as raising fuel prices.

Data late on Monday showed industrial output in June contracted 2.2 percent from a year earlier, nearly twice as much as expected, though at least the consumer price index slowed in July, easing some concerns about inflation.

More worrisome, capital goods production, a barometer for investments in the economy, contracted an annual 6.6 percent in June from a year earlier.

A weak rupee and slowing growth could raise the prospect that more foreign investors will exit India as the Federal Reserve is widely expected to start rolling back its U.S. monetary stimulus as early as next month, denting the appeal of emerging markets.

Foreign investors have sold a net $11.6 billion of Indian debt and equities since late May, when the rupee started its decline.

"Weak domestic growth prospects suggest that portfolio equity inflows and overseas borrowings will be much lower this year. Hence, we expect net capital inflows to slow, which will make financing the current account deficit difficult," Nomura said in a note on Monday.

The RBI unveiled steps on July 15 unveiled steps to raise short-term interest rates and drain cash to shore up the rupee, and announced additional steps on July 23.

It followed up again last Thursday, announcing weekly sales of cash management bills to drain further cash.

Those measures have sent bond yields surging, raising the prospect of higher borrowing costs which could weigh further on the economy. The benchmark 10-year bond yield is up three-quarters of a percentage point since the RBI's first steps last month.

"The RBI has taken a number of measures to increase the interest rate at the short end and this has contained the depreciation of the rupee to some extent," Chidambaram had earlier told parliament, struggling to be heard amid loud protests from some lawmakers.

"However, we believe that we have to do more to contain the CAD to reduce volatility in the currency market and to stabilise the rupee," he added

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

*Balance of payment woes hurt rupee rescue*

MUMBAI | Mon Aug 12, 2013 9:51am IST

link

*With only enough cash in the Reserve Bank of India (RBI) to pay for seven months of imports, $172 billion of debt falling due in the next eight months and weak fund inflows, the balance of payments position is undermining its ability to defend a tumbling rupee.
*
A heavy dependence on imported energy, gold and technology means India has historically run a current account deficit, which it has funded by attracting foreign money into stocks, bonds and corporate investment.

But as global investors turn away from emerging markets in anticipation of the U.S. Federal Reserve starting to wind back its stimulus, India's weak external position makes it more vulnerable to outflows and a balance of payments deficit.

India has $280 billion of foreign exchange reserves. That is only enough to cover seven months of import bills, by far the lowest of the BRICs, the four major emerging market economies.

That has left the RBI with limited firepower to support a rupee which has fallen 12 percent since the start of May and hit a record low of 61.80 to the dollar last week.

India "can't afford to defend the currency much with such little reserves," a policymaker said, declining to be identified as he was not authorised to speak with media.

The RBI is said to consider three months of import cover to be the minimum acceptable level, but some central bank insiders are said to be uncomfortable that reserves have run down to the lowest in terms of import cover since 1996.

"The lower import cover continues to be a source of discomfort," said another policymaker.

"We would like to increase the import cover. If there is a gap in the BOP, then the currency will have to take a hit."

That said, India is not yet looking at a repeat of its 1991 crisis. Then, with only enough reserves to cover three weeks of imports, the government was forced to pledge its gold in order to pay its bills and had to push through reforms to start opening up the economy.

VULNERABLE

In the fiscal year that started in April, stocks have attracted a net $2.3 billion in inflows, but if that changes India could find itself with a balance of payments deficit. Debt has seen a net outflow of about $5.7 billion.

Stocks account for a whopping $220 billion of foreign holdings in India, according to Bank of America-Merrill Lynch. Debt makes up a comparatively small $81 billion in foreign assets, government data shows.

India ran balance of payments (BOP) deficits in 2008/09 and 2011/12. It posted a small surplus of $3.8 billion in the 2012/13 year that ended in March, but some economists expect it to slip back into deficit this fiscal year.

All up by the end of this fiscal year, India needs to refinance or repay $172 billion of liabilities -- such as foreign borrowings, trade credit, and private debts -- which is almost 45 percent of its overall external borrowings and equivalent to 59 percent of its reserves.

"We are vulnerable now," said Abheek Barua, chief economist at HDFC Bank in New Delhi.

"If this vulnerability manifests into one large default on domestic loans or external commercial borrowings, it could threaten a sovereign rating downgrade and that could trigger a balance of payments crisis," Barua said

Any corporate default is seen as more likely to be on domestic debt, but the risk is it would spoil the broader investment environment and hit already-slowing economic growth.

Investors are hoping the appointment of Raghuram Rajan, a former chief economist of the IMF, as RBI governor from September helps accelerate measures to stabilise the rupee.

Rajan has spoken of a sovereign or quasi-sovereign bond issue to attract dollar inflows, widely seen as an effective if costly stop-gap measure to support the rupee. Outgoing Governor Duvvuri Subbarao has spoken against issuing sovereign bonds.

CURRENT ACCOUNT DEFICIT

While the government has put curbs gold imports and taken other measures to narrow the gap on external accounts, investors and economists believe much more is needed to attract long-term funds to help balance the external accounts.

The current account is in persistent deficit -- there was a shortfall of $88 billion, or a record 4.8 percent of GDP in 2012/13 -- but there are limits to what can be done to lower it.

The bill for oil, the largest and most inelastic of India's imports, was $169.4 billion in 2012/13, and a weaker rupee will only push up the cost further.

HDFC Bank's Barua expects India to end up with a balance of payment deficit of $12 billion to $15 billion in 2013/14.

"We are not close to the crisis situation seen in 1991, but it cannot be ruled out of a realm of possibility," he said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

*Indian economy improving, China losing steam: OECD*

London: *The Indian economy is witnessing a positive momentum while neighbouring China's growth is losing steam, according to Paris-based think tank OECD.
*
The latest reading from the Organisation for Economic Cooperation and Development (OECD) comes amid rising concerns about India's growth prospects on account of the falling rupee and relatively sluggish investments.

Indian economy improving, China losing steam: OECD


----------



## IndoCarib

BBC News - Indian brand making one of world's best-selling biscuits

*Indian brand making one of world's best-selling biscuits*


----------



## Imran Khan

1 US Dollar equals
63.13 Indian Rupee

currencyconverter.com


----------



## Abhishek_

*LNG project for State turns a reality*






_First vessel carrying natural gas berths at Petronet LNG terminal in Kochi _

Kerala made a historic leap in the energy sector on Tuesday with the vessel carrying natural gas from Qatar docking at the Petronet LNG terminal at Puthuvype near here. Wilenergy, the LNG carrier laden with 123,000 cubic metre of liquefied natural gas, berthed at the jetty at 7 a.m., taking Kochi on the world LNG map.

Though the vessel had arrived at the outer channel a week ago, there was a delay in bringing the vessel to the jetty as the excessive silt deposited due to heavy rain in the LNG basin had to be removed. As part of the commissioning of the terminal, the vessel will be berthed for more than a week during which time the storage tanks will be cooled down to receive the liquefied gas kept at minus 160 degree Celsius.

The process may involve flaring of some gas till the systems are stabilised, Petronet LNG managing director, A.K.Balyan, said at a press conference here. Commercial supplies of regasified LNG to BPCL Kochi Refinery and FACT, the first two LNG consumers in the State, will begin within a week. HOCL, Nitta Gelatin and BSES are expected to join the list of consumers soon. The LNG terminal, built at Rs.4,200 crore, would be functioning initially at less than 10 per cent of its capacity.

Mr.Balyan said he hoped to extend piped natural gas for domestic consumption shortly.

He hinted at the prospects of Petroleum Natural Gas Regulatory Board, vested with the authority for inviting tenders for laying supply lines for PNG, resuming the process soon. The PNGRB had earlier set in motion the tendering process for various cities, including Kochi, but had withdrawn it for bringing in certain reforms. Petronet LNG, which supplies &#8216;Taral&#8217; natural gas for domestic consumers, was ready to supply it in Kochi, he said.

Asked about the prospects of supplying natural gas to KSRTC, Mr.Balyan said a pilot project for supply of compressed natural gas (CNG) for automotives to be set up in Kerala was being finalised. Under the project, a few CNG dispensing stations will be set up and a few hundred buses could be converted for running in the CNG mode. The State government has taken keen interest in the project, he said. Petronet LNG has submitted a detailed project report for generation of power at the site adjacent to the LNG terminal as a joint venture with the State government. 

LNG project for State turns a reality - The Hindu


----------



## Abhishek_

*India's ONGC to pick up stake in African gas field*






India's biggest oil explorer, Oil and Natural Gas Corporation (ONGC), has agreed a deal to buy a 10% stake in an offshore gas field in Mozambique.

It will pay Anadarko Petroleum, a US firm, $2.6bn (£1.7bn) for the stake.

The state-controlled firm has been keen to secure supplies in an attempt to meet growing domestic demand for fuel.

It said the field in Mozambique was "strategically located" to supply liquefied natural gas (LNG) to India at a "competitive price".

Sudhir Vasudeva, chairman of ONGC Videsh Limited (OVL), the firm's unit which has agreed the deal, said the gas field had the "potential to become one of the world's largest LNG projects".

He added that the deal was a significant step "towards the energy security of our country".
Securing supplies

India, Asia's third-largest economy, relies heavily on imports to meet the domestic fuel demand.

The country has the world's second-largest population. As its economy continues to grow, demand for fuel is expected to rise further in the coming years.

As a result, firms such as ONGC have been looking to acquire overseas assets in an attempt to secure long-term supplies.

This is the second such deal signed by the firm in recent months.

In June, along with Oil India, it agreed to buy 10% stake in the the Rovuma Area 1 field in Mozambique from the Videocon Group for $2.48bn.

Last year, ONGC inked a deal to buy ConocoPhillips's 8.4% stake in Kazakhstan's Kashagan project for $5bn - its biggest overseas acquisition. 

BBC News - India's ONGC to pick up stake in African gas field


----------



## Abhishek_

*The Indian government has approved infrastructure projects worth 1.83tn rupees ($28.4bn; £17.7bn) to revive the economy and boost the falling rupee.*






Finance Minister P Chidambaram said 36 stalled projects in oil, gas, power, road and railways sectors were cleared.

"The message we are sending is that the investment cycle has restarted, and we are pushing it," he said.

The announcement came on a day the rupee hit a new record low, touching 65.6 against the US dollar.

Recent attempts to reduce volatility in currency markets have so far failed to have any result.
'Be patient, be firm'

The finance minister told reporters on Tuesday that the rupee had "overshot its true level", but said that India was not the only country facing problems.

"As I said in parliament, every emerging market is challenged today. So India is also challenged, and the impact is felt both on the equity market as well as the currency market," news agency Reuters quoted him as saying.

"I think we'll simply have to be patient, be firm, do whatever is required to be done, and the rupee will find its appropriate level.

"What I said a few days ago, I still maintain it. The rupee has overshot its true level, it's undervalued.

"Others have confirmed it. And we have to be patient and we have to be firm and we have to do what requires to be done," he said.

Mr Chidambaram also tried to allay fears over the impact of the Food Security Bill on the country's finances.

The bill, which was approved by the lower house of parliament on Monday night, is aimed at providing subsidised food to two-thirds of the population in an effort to eradicate the widespread hunger and malnutrition plaguing India.

But the ambitious legislation will cost 1.3tn rupees ($19.76bn; £12.75bn) a year. Critics say it is a profligate plan that will hurt India's economy.

However, the minister said it would not lead to the government overshooting its fiscal deficit target.

"After providing for the Food Security Bill, we will remain within the limit I have set for myself in the budget," he said.

The country has already been hurt by a slowdown in growth and a widening current account deficit.

Its economy, Asia's third-largest, grew at an annual rate of 5% in the 2012-13 financial year, the slowest pace in 10 years.

BBC News - India infrastructure projects set to boost economy


----------



## SpArK

Tata group market value nears Rs 6 trillion - The Times of India

NEW DELHI: Largely unaffected by the recent carnage in stock markets, *salt-to-software conglomerate Tata Group is closing in on to become the country's first business house to attain a market valuation of Rs 6 lakh crore.* 

The cumulative market capitalisation of all 32 listed companies of the Tata group has risen to nearly Rs 5.90 lakh crore as on Friday &#8212; the highest for any business house in the country and almost double the market value of the second ranked Mukesh Ambani-led Reliance Industries Group. 

The total market value of Tata group exceeds the combined market capitalisation of at least three leading business houses in the country &#8212; Mukesh Ambani-led RIL group (about Rs 2.75 lakh crore), Kumar Mangalam Birla-led Aditya Birla Group (about Rs 1.5 lakh crore) and Anil Ambani-led Reliance Group (about Rs 62,000 crore). 

Interestingly, the Tata group's market value has grown substantially over the past one year, including in the past few months when the overall stock markets have been facing strong headwinds and have lost value. 

In the past three months, the Tata group's valuation has grown by over Rs 80,000 crore or over 15 per cent, while the total valuation of Indian markets has actually fallen by about 10 per cent during the same period, shows an analysis of data available from stock exchanges. 

Tata group, which saw a change of leadership late last year from Ratan Tata to Cyrus Mistry, has seen its valuation growing by over Rs 1 lakh crore since the beginning of this year. 

On the other hand, valuations of many other large groups have remained either flat or have fallen in the recent months amid a huge volatility in stock markets. 

While Tatas have the largest number of listed companies among major business houses in the country, RIL alone used to command a market value of over Rs 4 lakh crore a few years ago as the country's most valued company. 

However, this position is now occupied by Tata group firm TCS (Tata Consultancy Services) with a market cap of close to Rs 3.96 lakh crore. 

In comparison, RIL's market cap currently stands at about Rs 2.75 lakh crore, while its only other listed group company, Reliance Industrial Infrastructure Ltd, has a market value of just about Rs 440 crore.


----------



## SpArK

India, Taiwan look at deepening trade links - Indian Express

India and Taiwan are exploring opportunities to increase investment and trade with each other, while a similar exercise is yet to be carried out with China, which claims Taiwan as its own.

The ministry of external affairs has funded a study on enhancing trade, investment and cooperation between India and Taiwan, conducted by the Indian Council for Research on International Economic Relations (Icrier).

The report has been prepared and will be taken up for discussion now. India is looking at wholly-owned subsidiaries, partnerships and joint ventures with Taiwanese companies to boost trade ties between the two nations.

However, free trade agreement with Taiwan is not on the cards as India does not have diplomatic relations with the country, an official told The Indian Express.

"Taiwan has shown a lot of interest in investing in India. They are mainly looking at electrical and electronic goods, food processing, machine tools and SME sector in India," the official said.

The two countries have already signed an investment promotion and protection agreement. The foreign direct investment from Taiwan stood at $65.56 million in 2011-12, or 0.04 per cent in the total FDI flow to India.


----------



## Abhishek_

*Mercedes rolls out new GL-Class from Pune plant*






German luxury car maker Mercedes-Benz, on Monday, started production of the second-generation GL-Class from its plant here, making India the only market to roll out the model outside the company&#8217;s SUV (sports utility vehicle) plant in Tuscaloosa, U.S.

&#8220;We saw good demand for the GL-Class &#8216;Launch Edition&#8217;, for which 100 units were sold within 15 days of launch. The local production will provide benefits to our customers in the form of easier availability as well as cost benefit,&#8221; Mercedes-Benz Managing Director and CEO Ederhard Kern said.

Priced at Rs.72.58 lakh (ex-showroom Pune), the model will be cheaper by about Rs.5 lakh than its &#8216;Launch Edition&#8217;.

Stating that the full-size luxury SUV was a fast-growing segment in India, Mr. Kern said the company had no plans to export the model from India.

&#8220;We expect GL will be one of our volume sellers. Hence, we have gone ahead with local manufacturing for the model,&#8221; he added.

Besides the GL Class, the German car-maker rolls out E Class, S Class, C class and ML Class models from the Chakan plant near Pune in Maharashtra.

The plant&#8217;s present capacity is 10,000 units, which will be increased to 20,000 units by next year.

The luxury car-maker has sold 3,765 units during the January-June period, a growth of 18 per cent over the same period last year.

The company is also witnessing a good demand for its A Class and B Class compact luxury cars, and is seeking more units of the two from the parent to meet the demand in India.

Both A Class and B Class fit very well in India. The two together have sold over 1,000 units since their launch.

The GL-class comes packed with features, including active park assist, cross wind stabilisation and 360 degree camera.

Mercedes rolls out new GL-Class from Pune plant - The Hindu

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cloud_9

*Sensex surges 727 points as rupee rebounds, Syria fears ease*


> Indian shares jumped nearly 4% on Tuesday, their biggest single-day gain since May 2009, led by blue chips, as receding fears of a US-led military strike on Syria and a sturdier rupee sparked hopes about foreign investor flows.



Rupe is at 63.84. 

*India's August trade deficit narrows to $10.9 billion as exports rise*


> NEW DELHI: India's trade deficit for the month of August narrowed to $10.9 billion, versus $12.26 billion in July. The deficit narrowed on the back of improving exports and declining imports, and was down 11% month-on-month.



Major Asian indices up.Lets see if its Bulls or Bears for Sensex


----------



## kbd-raaf

Can India Replace China as a Manufacturing Hub?



> In a season of odd news from China&#8212;remember the floating pigs?&#8212;this was just another bizarre story:* A U.S. businessman was held captive by his Chinese workers after they discovered his plan to shift production to India. Charles Starnes, chief executive officer of Coral Springs (Fla.)-based Specialty Medical Supplies, is a free man again, leaving the grounds of his company&#8217;s site on the outskirts of Beijing late last month.*
> 
> *One reason this story is so strange is where Starnes wanted to go instead of China. Why would Specialty Medical or any other Western company want to move away from China, the world&#8217;s manufacturing hub, to India of all places? Chinese wages are going up, and the labor market is getting tighter, making it more difficult for companies that require a large supply of inexpensive workers to continue operating factories in China. That&#8217;s why some businesses are looking at alternatives in the region, such as Vietnam and Indonesia.
> *
> But for manufacturers that don&#8217;t want to rely too much on China, switching to India is no easy task. Notorious for its lousy infrastructure and inflexible labor laws, the country has long been a power in industries like software services and business process outsourcing but an also-ran among Asian countries trying to build up their manufacturing sectors.
> 
> The Indian government is attempting to change perceptions about the country. *It has plans, for instance, to build an &#8220;industrial corridor&#8221; between Delhi and Mumbai. *Working with the Japanese government, the Indians envision a series of seven new industrial cities equipped with what&#8217;s standard in China but still unusual in India: &#8220;The programme envisages development of infrastructure linkages like pioneer plants, assured water supply, high capacity transportation and logistics facilities,&#8221; according to the project&#8217;s website.
> 
> Helping to sell this vision of a new, can-do India, Commerce and Industry Minister Anand Sharma was in New York yesterday trying to convince business leaders of the idea that India as a place that can rival China as a manufacturing center. Indian wire service PTI reported that Sharma told his audience the government of Prime Minister Manmohan Singh intends to make India &#8220;the manufacturing hub of the world.&#8221;
> 
> Other Indian officials are following suit. Finance Minister Palaniappan Chidambaram was in the U.S. this week for the same meeting as Sharma and told attendees about the need to build the country&#8217;s manufacturing base. &#8220;It is in the mutual interest of both countries for India to become a large manufacturing economy,&#8221; he said.
> 
> The problem is, some Americans aren&#8217;t convinced India has changed its ways. They point to India&#8217;s plans to promote local manufacturing at the expense of foreigners. A proposal by the Indian government to favor Indian companies, for instance, has drawn complaints from lawmakers in the U.S. Senate Finance Committee. Chairman Max Baucus (D-Mont.) and ranking Republican member Orrin Hatch (Utah) last month released a letter to Secretary of State John Kerry calling on the Obama administration to address what they called &#8220;unfair trade practices&#8221; and &#8220;protectionism&#8221; of India. The senators described their &#8220;serious concern about policies adopted by the Government of India that shut out U.S.-made innovative products and transfer U.S. intellectual property to its domestic industry.&#8221;
> 
> In their letter, Baucus and Hatch focused on policies in the IT, telecom, and clean-tech industries designed to promote the purchase of Made-in-India products. These policies &#8220;block sales of U.S.-made innovative products and coerce U.S. companies to transfer their technology to local industry,&#8221; they wrote. *&#8220;India is ignoring evidence from its own recent positive economic experience and is lapsing once again into protectionism.&#8221;*
> 
> Ahead of Kerry&#8217;s upcoming visit to India, there are signs that the pressure may be working. On July 7, the Indian government said it would review the Preferential Market Access plan, a proposal that would favor domestically manufactured electronic goods. India&#8217;s Department of Electronics and IT is working on a revision of the policy now, with a deadline of early August.
> 
> The original PMA proposal had encountered opposition from business groups such as the American Chamber of Commerce in India and the Japan Information Technology Service Industry Association, and they are welcoming the about-face by the Indian government. For instance, the U.S.-India Business Council, a trade group representing American companies doing business in India, last week released a statement (PDF) that &#8220;applauded&#8221; a move by Prime Minister Singh to slow down the proposed Preferential Market Access plan. &#8220;India&#8217;s rethink of its PMA policy sends a strong and welcome signal that India is listening to investors,&#8221; U.S.-India Business Council (USIBC) President Ron Somers said in a statement.



Can India Replace China as a Manufacturing Hub? - Businessweek

The only industry that the India should be protectionist in is the defense and related industries. 

All others must be as open and free as possible.


----------



## cloud_9

*India to explore all options to enhance oil import from Iran*


> NEW DELHI: Government today said it will explore all options to increase import of crude oil from Iran within the framework of UN sanctions.
> 
> "We are exploring the possibility within the overall UN sanctions. Without violating the sanctions to the extent that we can push oil import from Iran, that is being explored by the Oil Ministry," Economic Affairs Secretary Arvind Mayaram told reporters here.
> 
> India, which paid about USD 144.29 billion last fiscal for importing oil, is renewing imports from Iran as unlike imports from other countries it pays the Persian Gulf nation in rupees.
> 
> Oil Minister M Veerappa Moily has recently written to Prime Minister Manmohan Singh saying India could save over USD 8.5 billion in foreign exchange this fiscal by increasing crude oil imports from Iran.
> 
> "About 2 million tonnes crude oil has been imported from Iran so far during the current financial year. An additional import of 11 million tonnes during 2013-14 would result in reduction in forex outflow by USD 8.47 billion (considering the international price of crude oil at USD 105 per barrel)," Moily wrote.



*Govt issued basin-wise list of critical infrastructure to fast track power projects*


> GUWAHATI:The task force on hydro power development of Government of India in order to fast track hydro power projects has issued a basin-wise list of critical infrastructure including roads/bridges and air connectivity to facilitate movement of men and materials for construction.
> 
> The sixth meeting of the Task Force on Hydro Project Development under the Chairmanship of Union Minister of State for Power, Jyotiraditya M. Scindia was held in New Delhi on Tuesday where it was stated that so far as development of infrastructure in North-east is concerned, CEA ( Central Electricity Authority) (CEA) has reviewed 95 projects (41,400.5 MW) capacity allotted by the State Government of Arunachal Pradesh which are yet to be taken up for construction.


----------



## cloud_9

*India Gives Initial Approval for Two Semiconductor Factories*


> NEW DELHIIndia Thursday gave an initial approval for plans to set up two semiconductor-manufacturing facilities, but said it would seek proposals from more chipmakers before making a final decision.
> 
> *The federal cabinet took the decision after evaluating proposals from two consortia that have Israel's Tower Semiconductor Ltd. and Franco-Italian STMicroelectronics as members.*
> 
> Information and Broadcasting Minister Manish Tewari, who announced the cabinet decision, said the government will advertise the incentives it plans to offer and invite applications from other chipmakers that are looking to set up manufacturing facilities in India. The incentives include return of some state and federal taxes and cash subsidies.
> 
> The final decision will be taken after four weeks, Mr. Tewari told reporters.
> 
> *Tower has teamed up with International Business Machines Corp. and India's Jaypee group to set up the facility. Hindustan Semiconductor Manufacturing Corp. is the partner of STMicroelectronics.*
> 
> Asia's third-largest economy is trying to reduce its widening trade deficit by limiting imports, and boosting local production of electronic components is part of that strategy. India's import bill on electronic goods is expected to surpass those of gold and oil to become the largest by 2020.
> 
> India's demand for electronic hardware is expected to cross $400 billion by 2020, from about $45 billion now, according to the government. This will fuel demand for more than $50 billion of semiconductors which are used in toys and phones to fighter planes and satellites.
> 
> According to the India Electronics & Semiconductor Association, the country now consumes close to $7 billion of semiconductor products every year.
> 
> The government last year unveiled a policy to boost production of electronics in India. Setting up semiconductor manufacturing facilities is at the core of that policy.
> 
> India wants to produce electronic components locally also because of its concerns over malware, which could be embedded in equipment used by telecommunications, banking and power industries. It also aims to increase the contribution of manufacturing to the country's gross domestic product to 20% by 2020 from about 16% now.
> 
> Electronic-product manufacturers have long stayed away from building full-fledged factories in India due to a lack of semiconductor makers within the country. Most of them assemble products at local units using imported parts.
> 
> *The Tower-IBM-Jaypee consortium proposes to invest 263 billion rupees ($4.14 billion) to set up a facility at Noida, on the outskirts of New Delhi. IBM, the technology partner, will hold a 5% equity, while Tower will have a 10% stake, according to the proposal, a copy of which is seen by The Wall Street Journal.*
> 
> *The second group proposes to invest 252.50 billion rupees for a facility at Prantij in the western Indian state of Gujarat. STMicroelectronics will hold a 10% equity stake in the unit. SilTerra Malaysia Sdn will also be a part of that group, according to the proposal.*
> 
> Both proposals are for manufacturing 40,000 wafers of 300-millimeter size a month.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ammyy

cloud_9 said:


> *India Gives Initial Approval for Two Semiconductor Factories*



India need to be master in this field ....


----------



## Abhishek_

*Indian firms get FDA approval for 110 generic drugs*

Drugmakers from India, the biggest overseas source of medicines sold in the US, have got more than 100 generic drug approvals from the American health regulator FDA this year so far.

This has taken India&#8217;s share in the Original Abbreviated New Drug Application (ANDA) approvals to nearly 40 per cent in the US market so far in 2013, even as Indian companies are increasingly coming under the regulatory scanner here.

Since the beginning of 2013, the US Food and Drug Administration (FDA) has approved nearly 290 ANDAs allowing pharmaceutical firms to manufacture and sell generic drugs as a safe, effective and low-cost alternative to the Americans.

At least 110 of these approved applications are from the Indian companies, or entities owned or controlled by an Indian firm, the FDA data showed.

These companies include entities belonging to Sun Pharma group, Lupin, Aurobindo Pharma, Zydus, Glenmark, Dr Reddy&#8217;s, Emcure, Wockhardt, Torrent, Claris, Alkem, Ipca, Cipla, Famy Care, Natco, Hetero and Alembic.

The US market is home to generic drug spending of about USD 300 billion every year and India produces nearly 40 per cent of generic and over-the-counter products, while its share in the finished dosage medicine segment is about 10 per cent.

While the FDA has stepped up its efforts to ensure that only good quality medicines reach the American shores, the demand for generic drugs is surging under President Barack Obama&#8217;s healthcare programme.

With over 150 FDA-approved plants, including facilities run by MNCs, India shipped pharmaceutical products worth over USD 4 billion to the United States in 2012, year clocking a growth of around 30 per cent from the previous year.

Indian companies have tapped the US market by focusing on opportunities in plain-vanilla generics segment. However, many continue to improve their product offerings and look at alternative avenues to generate higher margins.

These include difficult-to-make products having technological entry barriers, as also niche products that require dedicated facilities and clinical trials and are not economically viable for many generic players.

Lupin was the top Indian drug seller in the American market last year by prescriptions, followed by Dr Reddy&#8217;s, Cadila Healthcare and Aurobindo Pharma, according to data compiled by IMS Health.

As the market for generic drugs, which usually sell at a fraction of cost to the original drugs, grows bigger with an estimated USD 100 billion worth medicines going off-patent over next 5 years, FDA has stepped up its inspections as well.

The new US laws requires FDA to inspect overseas plants on the same schedule as domestic facilities, and to bring an end to its big backlog of drug applications within 5 years. 

Indian firms get FDA approval for 110 generic drugs - The Hindu


----------



## [Bregs]

India pharma companies are going to have bulk share of the drugs going off patent in next 4 years and this sector will see huge employment generation as well


----------



## cloud_9

Govt clears Rs 2.19 lakh crore IT investment region in AP


> The government today approved the proposal to set up an Information Technology Investment Region (ITIR) near Hyderabad which envisages spending of about Rs 2.19 lakh crore and generation of nearly 15 lakh direct jobs.
> 
> "The Cabinet Committee on Economic Affairs has approved setting up of ITIR near Hyderabad subject to fulfilling certain conditions...The total investment for the ITIR will be about Rs 2.19 lakh crore," Information and Broadcasting Minister Manish Tiwari told reporters here after the CCEA meeting.
> 
> Of the total investment, the IT/ITeS sector is to attract investments of Rs 1.18 lakh crore and the electronic hardware manufacturing (EHM) sector of Rs 1.01 lakh crore, according to an official release.
> 
> The ITIR is expected to generate direct employment of 14.8 lakh and indirect employment of 55.9 lakh, it added.
> 
> The major investments will be from public-private partnerships.
> 
> "Government of India has also proposed upgradation of three radial roads and extension of the metro rail from Falaknuma to Shamshabad international airport at total cost of Rs 3,275 crore," it said.
> 
> The Andhra Pradesh government has delineated an area of 202 sq km for the proposed ITIR in three clusters - Cyberabad Development Area and its surroundings, Hyderabad Airport Development area and Maheshwaram in the south of Hyderabad and Uppal and Pocharam areas in eastern Hyderabad.
> 
> The ITIR will be implemented in two phases. Phase I will from 2013 to 2018 and Phase II will be from 2018 to 2038, the statement said.
> 
> It is expected to develop into a key industrial region for IT, ITeS and electronic hardware manufacturing sectors.
> 
> Special consideration will be given to accommodate small and medium enterprises (SMEs) in the proposed ITIR.



*Cabinet approves Rs 37,230 crore refinery project in poll-bound Rajasthan*


> The government, on Friday, gave its approval for setting up a Rs. 37,299-crore refinery-cum-petrochemical complex by Hindustan Petroleum Corporation Limited (HPCL) in Rajasthan. HPCL will set up the greenfield project in Barmer district of Rajasthan in a joint venture with the State Government.
> 
> Information and Broadcasting Minister Manish Tewari told reporters here that the project cost was proposed to be sourced with a debt-equity ratio of 1.5:1. Total equity component is Rs. 14,892 crore, and the debt Rs. 22,338 crore.
> 
> HPCL is to hold up to 74 per cent stake in the project, while the balance will be with Rajasthan government. HPCL's equity contribution is Rs. 11,020 crore at 74 per cent equity and the Rajasthan Government's equity contribution is Rs. 3,872 crore at 26 per cent. The Rajasthan Government has also agreed to provide an interest-free loan of Rs. 3,736 crore every year for 15 years from the date of commencement of production. The loan is to be repaid by the joint venture in equal annual instalments from 16th year, after commercial production commences for the next 15 years.
> 
> HPCL will have the marketing rights, including first right of refusal in respect of uplifting and purchase of all products (including petrochemials), which would be produced by the refinery. The refinery, which is planned to go on stream in four years, will source half its crude oil needs from Cairn's Barmer oilfields, while the remainder will be imported.


----------



## Abhishek_

*Bharat Forge gets FIPB nod to sell stake in defence unit*

The Foreign Investment Promotion Board (FIPB) has given its nod to Bharat Forges proposal to sell 26 per cent equity stake in its defence venture to Elbit Systems Land and C41 Ltd, an Israeli company.


Bharat Forge would hold 74 per cent equity in BF Elbit Advanced Systems, its defence subsidiary set up last year.

BF Elbit Advanced Systems would develop, assemble and manufacture defence systems, particularly artillery guns, mortar gun systems and ammunition and would supply them to the Defence Ministry or other entities for defence, internal security, homeland security, informed sources said here.
Baba Kalyani

Baba Kalyani-promoted Bharat Forge is a global forging conglomerate with capacity of 750,000 tonnes per annum, and has been a defence supplier for a long time.

The Israeli company would bring in technology and system integration capabilities. The cooperation between Elbit and Bharat Forge would address Indian defence requirements.

Bharat Forge has been in the domestic defence business for the past three decades.

With the BF Elbit production facility in its fold, the group would manufacture artillery systems, including naval guns, and upgrade armoured systems, including change of barrels and ordnance, and manufacture various ammunition shells. 

Bharat Forge gets FIPB nod to sell stake in defence unit - The Hindu


----------



## Abhishek_

*India&#8217;s first 5500 HP engine rolled out*

Intending to celebrate its golden jubilee on a high mark, Diesel Locomotive Works (DLW), Varanasi, has rolled out the country&#8217;s most powerful engine of 5500 HP.

It is considered to be the largest locomotive to be used on a 22-axle load in the world, though several countries have engines more powerful carrying load on higher axle loads.

The WDG5 prototype, introduced in the North Central Railway as a pilot project, has the capacity to attain a speed of 100 km-per-hour, promising better throughput. The new engine comes with advanced technologies pertaining to electronic fuel injection for higher fuel efficiency and emission norms.

The demand for a bigger sized engine has been higher with the country joining the one-billion-tonne club and taking to heavy haulage system for better utilisation of the existing capacity and releasing space for more passenger trains. 

India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abhishek_

*FDI worth Rs.2,000 cr cleared*

The Finance Ministry on Friday said it had approved 15 foreign investment proposals totalling Rs.2,000.5 crore and recommended two FDI applications, including that of U.S. drug major Mylan, for final Cabinet clearance.

The 15 proposals were cleared following recommendations by Foreign Investment Promotion Board (FIPB) on August 27.

&#8220;In addition, two proposals, namely, IDFC Trustee Company Ltd., as proposed Trustee for India Infrastructure Fund II, Mumbai, and Mylan Inc. U.S. amounting to Rs.10,668 crore, have been recommended for consideration of Cabinet Committee on Economic Affairs,&#8221; the Finance Ministry said.

Proposals which have been cleared include that of Jubilant Pharma Pte, Singapore (Rs.1,145.10 crore), Lotus Surgical Specialities (Rs.150 crore), Symbiotec Pharmalab (Rs.306.19 crore) and Advanced Enzyme Technologies (Rs.200 crore).

The Ministry further said it had deferred decisions on 10 FDI proposals, including that of Hindustan Coca-Cola Holdings Pvt. Ltd., HBO India Pvt. Ltd., P5 Asia Holding Investments (Mauritius) Ltd., Australia Asia Resources LLP (USA) and Dhanlaxmi Infrastructure Pvt. Ltd.

U.S.-based Mylan Inc proposes to acquire Agila Specialties Pvt. Ltd., a subsidiary of pharma firm Strides Arcolab. It involves FDI worth Rs.5,168 crore.
Mylan capital

According to a &#8216;share purchase agreement&#8217;, Mylan would acquire entire issued and outstanding share capital of Agila Specialities.

IDFC Trustee Company has sought government approval to set up an Alternate Investment Fund (AIF) category I and for receiving contributions from international investors. As per the Ministry, the proposal involves FDI inflow worth Rs.5,500 crore.

Mylan and IDFC proposals have been recommended for the consideration of Cabinet Committee on Economic Affairs (CCEA). 

FDI worth Rs.2,000 cr cleared - The Hindu


----------



## cloud_9

*Afghanistan&#8217;s dry fruits arrive in India through Chabahar Port*


> Twenty containers of Afghan dry fruits have arrived in Mumbai city of India through the Chabahar Port.
> 
> Afghan traders are optimistic about expanding their trade further through the Chabahar Port.
> 
> The port serves as the best alternative to the Pakistan&#8217;s Karachi Port where export activities were constantly interrupted by political restrictions and high storage cost.
> 
> Located 72km west of Pakistan&#8217;s Gwardar port, Chabahar port holds immense strategic and economic significance for India.
> 
> Afghanistan for the first time in its history has been able to directly dispatch products to India.
> 
> Through the port, Afghanistan will be able to export its products directly to India, Kazakhstan, Gulf and European states in an efficient manner.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abhishek_

*Bangladesh begins import of power from India*







Bangladesh, on Friday, began importing electricity from India on an experimental basis, adding 50 MW to the national grid.

The import, which took roughly three years to materialise after it was decided in 2010, was part of the country&#8217;s plan to help ease the crisis.

The test-supply of 50 MW electricity was transmitted on Friday morning through an electrical grid inter-connection point in Bheramara, Kushtia, opposite to West Bengal of India. A 125-km transmission line has been constructed between Baharampur of India and Bheramara in Bangladesh. Of this, 40 km fell inside Bangladesh.

Power Grid Company of Bangladesh (PGCB), which is the co-ordinator of the import process, said by the end of October around 250MW of power would be imported into Bangladesh. Another 250MW was expected to be imported from India&#8217;s private sector by November this year.

The two countries signed a memorandum of understanding (MoU) in 2010 regarding import of 500 MW of power from India. Officials here said Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina would go to Bheramara and her Indian counterpart Manmohan Singh would formally inaugurate the power export to Bangladesh via video conference from Delhi on October 5. Authorities said half of this power would be coming from the Indian Government electricity quota, and the rest from the open market. Experts believe the total amount of electricity, which will be imported under a 35-year contract, will greatly improve the country&#8217;s power situation, which is now being tackled through costly but short-term rental power plants.
Controversy

The government, meanwhile, rejected the allegations that the coal-based power plant, being constructed under an India-Bangladesh joint venture project in Rampal, near the Sundarbans, would adversely affect the world&#8217;s largest mangrove forest. The National Committee on Protection of Oil, Gas, Mineral Resources, and Power-Port, a body of the left-leaning parties and environmentalist groups, have already vowed to resist the planned inauguration of the Rampal Power Plant scheduled on October 22.

The committee members will end their five-day cross-country long march to the Sundarbans on Saturday in an effort to stall the project. The pro-left participants in the long march alleged that the coal-based project would harm bio-diversity and ruin the world heritage. However, the government has been claiming that the environment would not be harmed, as there would be enough checks to prevent pollution.

The Rampal Thermal Power Plant will be located within 14 km of the Sundarbans.

Bangladesh begins import of power from India - The Hindu


----------



## Abhishek_

*RINL plans foray into high-end products*

As part of its corporate vision, Rashtriya Ispat Nigam Limited, the corporate entity of the Visakhapatnam Steel Plant, has decided to foray into manufacturing of high-end products like seamless tubes, cold rolled grain-oriented (CRGO) and auto-grade steel.

To make it a futuristic steel plant, RINL, a Navaratna company, will soon finalise the process for setting up seamless tube mill involving an investment of Rs.2,300 crore.

This will be followed by production of silicon steel in joint venture or on its own.

Once RINL completes its plan to produce 18&#8221; and above seamless tubes, the company will become the only steel plant in the country in both public and private sectors to produce such high dia tubes, according to RINL Chairman-cum-Managing Director A.P. Choudhary.

RINL so far has specialised in long products. Entering into flat and highly specialised products will be a milestone for the State-owned company with its head office located in the city.

The company at present is on the verge of completing its 6.3 million tonne expansion at a cost of Rs.12,500 crore.

The capacity will be raised to 7.3 million tonnes within a year by investing Rs.7,500 crore on capital repairs and modernisation.

In the next phase to achieve a capacity of 11 million tonnes, an investment of Rs.23,000 crore will be made to launch production of several high-end products required for telecom, railways and Defence sectors.

When contacted, RINL Director (Commercial) T.K. Chand told THE HINDU that they were expecting heavy investment from Iraq in future after positive response during their talks with the Iraqi authorities.

Iraq said to be having plans to invest $500 billion in next five years. In India has a trade deficit of $19 billion.

Mr. Chand, who was part of delegation which visited Iraq along with Joint Secretary, Steel Lokesh Chandra as part of Indo-Iraq Joint Commission led by Minister of Petroleum and Natural Gas M. Veerappa Moily, asked the Iraqi authorities to make use of RINL&#8217;s export of API rounds and seamless tubes under long-term understanding.

RINL representatives also went to Nepal and Myanmar to explore export potential after deciding to open its International Marketing Office at the World Trade Centre at Colombo sometime in October.

Special focus is being made on exporting its products to Middle East by RINL officials.

RINL plans foray into high-end products - The Hindu


----------



## cloud_9

India manufacturing PMI inches up, but contraction continues


> Bangalore: Factory activity in India shrank for a second month in September, albeit not as sharply as in August, on a dearth of new orders which pushed firms to cut staff, a survey showed on Tuesday.
> 
> Another grim Purchasing Managers Index (PMI) comes as Asias third-largest economy grapples with its worst slowdown in a decade and policymakers struggle to put a floor under the battered currency.
> 
> The HSBC Manufacturing PMI, compiled by Markit, rose to 49.6 in September from 48.5 in August, but remaining below the watershed 50 mark that separates growth from contraction.
> The index, which gauges business activity in Indian factories but not utilities, has hovered near that 50 mark from May but falling orders dragged it under in August for the first time in more than four years.



NMDC may buy stake in Indonesian coal mine


> MUMBAI: State-owned NMDC is considering a stake in an Indonesian thermal coal mine owned by Renuka Coalindo, an acquisition aimed at expanding the profile of the minerals producer that has been focused mainly on iron ore and coking coal.
> 
> Confirming the development, two directors of NMDC told ET on the condition of anonymity that the company was evaluating PT Renuka Coalindo Tbk, listed on the Indonesian stock exchange, which operates a 1.2 mt coal mine in the Jambi province of Sumatra. The company is a subsidiary of Renuka Energy Resource Holdings, an associate of Renuka Sugars, with mineral concessions in Columbia and Brazil as well.



Two-wheeler firms eye Africa, Latin America


> Mumbai: Indian two-wheeler makers, finding the going tough in a domestic market that is close to saturation point, are breaking new ground in markets such as Africa and Latin America. Rising labour costs in China, which is the biggest exporter of two-wheelers to these markets, are helping the Indian cause.
> 
> *Bajaj Auto Ltd, which ships 30% of its motorcycle production to overseas markets, is the market leader in Nigeriaone of the biggest markets in Africa. It sells 35,000 motorcycles per month against rival Honda Motorcycles 6,000-7,000 units.*
> 
> The Pune-based motorcycle maker exports its products to markets across Africa, South America and Asia, and is working on increasing its presence and exploring markets in North and West Africa, Turkey and Asia, said Rakesh Sharma, head of international operations.
> 
> In India, an economic downturn, high borrowing costs and increasing fuel prices have slowed sales growth. *Combined two-wheeler sales in India remained flat at 57,51,267 units in the five months from April to August, compared with 57,10,176 units in the same period a year ago, according to the Society of Indian Automobile Manufacturers, or SIAM.* After expanding at a brisk pace for several years, sales rose by a mere 3% in fiscal 2013.
> 
> That has sharpened the focus of domestic manufacturers on exports although even without the economic downturn, two-wheeler makers have been taking aim at overseas markets. Exports have been a binocular strategy for the company for the last 7-8 years, irrespective of the domestic market condition. We are number one or two in most of the markets we are present in, said Bajaj Autos Sharma.
> 
> To address the competitive South-East Asian markets, where Japanese manufacturers firms have a dominating presence, Bajaj is piggy-backing on Kawasaki Heavy Industries Ltda model it adopted for the Philippines.
> 
> Bajaj will co-brand the motorcycles as Kawasaki-Bajaj. They (Kawasaki) have the knowledge of these markets, said Sharma.
> 
> Other two-wheeler makers such as Hero MotoCorp Ltd and Mahindra 2 Wheelers Pvt. Ltd are also scouting for greener pastures in foreign markets. Hero MotoCorp and Mahindra and Mahindra Ltd have announced plans to enter the Latin American market in the last two months. Hero said it aims to generate 10% of its total revenue from global markets by 2016-17.
> 
> Analysts said one reason for exploring markets such as Latin America and Africa is that the domestic market is getting saturated. After expanding at a double-digit annual pace over the past decade, growth has started tapering off in India, the worlds second-largest two-wheeler market.
> 
> Exports to destinations such as Africa and Latin America offer untapped potential and would help companies offset the shrinking demand at home, suggested a 25 September report by analyst Aditya Jhawar from Espirito Santo Securities India (ESS).
> 
> We expect Indian companies to increase their footprint in Brazil, which is presently dominated by Japanese manufacturers garnering a 90% market share, wrote Jhawar from ESS. The other important markets in Latin America are Chile and Columbia.
> 
> Jhawar, in his report, forecast the domestic market to expand at a compounded annual growth rate of 8.7% till 2020. Two-wheelers have reached 48% of addressable households in India and 63% of addressable households in urban regions, according to ESS estimates.
> 
> Latin America and Africa have also become attractive markets as Chinese labour costs have risen, said analysts.
> 
> Labour costs in China are rising at high double digit rates and by 2015, the cost of manufacturing in China may be equivalent to the cost of manufacturing in the US, wrote Jhawar of ESS in his report, citing a study done by Alix Partners, a consulting and business advisory firm. Our checks also highlighted that people acknowledge Bajajs good quality and lower need for maintenance as compared with Chinese motorcycles, said Jhawar. According to Surjit Singh Arora, an analyst at Prabhudas Lilladher Pvt. Ltd, Chinese firms account for a major share of around 75-80% in Africa and 70% in Latin America.
> 
> Analysts said a price war among the Chinese companies, which dominate the African market, and cost pressure facing them due to the increase in labour costs in China, bodes well for Indian companies such as Bajaj Auto. The rupees depreciation will also make Indian vehicles more competitive.
> 
> In our assessment, exports from Indian manufacturers are likely to grow in the region of 13-15% over the next five years, Arora said.


----------



## cloud_9

*Stimulus for two wheelers, consumer durables to push demand for economic growth*


> As the festival season begins, the finance ministry will provide more capital to public sector banks than Rs 14,000 crore pegged in the Budget for 2013-14 to enable the lenders provide more loans to borrowers in two wheelers, select consumer durables at lower interest rates. The aim is to spur demand for shoring up economic growth, which fell to a four-year low of 4.4% in the first quarter of 2013-14.
> 
> The decision in-principle was taken at a meeting between Finance Minister P Chidambaram and RBI governor Raghuram Rajan. Economic affairs secretary Arvind Mayaram was also present on the occasion.
> 
> Meanwhile, Pawan Goenka of Mahindra & Mahindra met revenue secretary Sumit Bose to push for reducing tax on sports utility vehicles and lowering interest rates for automobiles.
> 
> "The Government has decided in-principle to enhance the amount of capital to be infused into Public Sector Banks (PSBs). In the Budget for 2013-14, a sum of Rs 14,000 crore was provided for capital infusion. This amount will be enhanced sufficiently," the finance ministry said in a statement here after the meeting.
> 
> The additional amount of capital will be provided to banks to enable them to lend to borrowers in selected sectors such as two wheelers other consumer durables at lower rates n order to stimulate demand, it added.


----------



## Abhishek_

*ONGC aims at commercial production of shale gas by next year*

Oil and Natural Gas Corporation (ONGC), on Friday, announced that it had drawn up plans to start commercial production of shale gas next year.

Addressing reporters on the sidelines of the &#8216;Oil and Gas Summit&#8217; organised by Indian Chamber of Commerce (ICC), ONGC Chairman and Managing Director Sudhir Vasudeva said the Cabinet Committee on Economic Affairs (CCEA) had allowed ONGC and Oil India Ltd (OIL) to tap shale resources in blocks allotted to them on a nomination basis. &#8220;We are planning to drill 10 wells this year and hope to start commercial production next year,&#8221; he added.

ONGC plans to start drilling for the unconventional shale hydrocarbon resource in Gujarat sometime this month. The company is getting technological support for the venture from ConocoPhillips.

Cambay in Gujarat is one of the basins that has been identified as potentially bearing shale resources. Shale extraction uses hydraulic fracturing, which involves blasting water, sand and chemicals underground to release trapped oil and gas.

In the first phase, ONGC and OIL have been permitted to explore for and produce shale oil and gas from onland blocks that were allotted on a nomination basis before advent of the New Exploration Licensing Policy in 1999. The government will offer shale oil and gas blocks to other companies through an auction planned after such a policy is taken to the Cabinet for approval in the next few weeks.

Shale gas, or natural gas trapped in sedimentary rocks (shale formations) below the earth's surface, is the new focus area in the U.S., Canada and China as an alternative to conventional oil and gas. As per available data, six basins&#8212;Cambay (in Gujarat), Assam-Arakan (in the North-East), Gondawana (in central India), KG onshore (in Andhra Pradesh), Cauvery onshore and Indo-Gangetic basins, hold shale gas potential. Various studies have estimated recoverable reserves of shale gas at between 6 trillion cubic feet and 63 trillion cubic feet. 

ONGC aims at commercial production of shale gas by next year - The Hindu


----------



## Abhishek_

*Infosys, TCS bag IT contract from US utilities firm *

New Delhi, Oct 3: 

India&#8217;s largest software firms Infosys and Tata Consultancy Services (TCS), have bagged a contract from US-based Northeast Utilities to manage a part of its IT department, a source said.

Northeast Utilities, which operates New England&#8217;s (in the north-eastern corner of the US) largest utility system serving over 3.6 million electric and natural gas customers in Connecticut, Massachusetts and New Hampshire, plans to cut 200 jobs over the next six months as it seeks to reduce costs.

&#8220;Northeast Utilities is eliminating 200 jobs from its IT department, which has a strength of about 400, and over 40 of these jobs will shift overseas to Infosys and TCS,&#8221; the source said.

Financial details about the deal were not immediately available.

When contacted, an Infosys spokesperson said: &#8220;We do not comment on client engagements.&#8221;

TCS declined to comment on the matter, saying the company is in its silent period ahead of its second quarter results.

Meanwhile, Northeast Utilities Executive Vice President and Chief Administrative Officer David McHale in a conference call said the utility will cut 200 positions of the total 400 IT-department jobs. Of the jobs being eliminated, 40 will continue working for two partner companies based overseas.

At present, 70 per cent of the total IT workforce of the US firm is based in Connecticut.

Shares of TCS rose by over 4 per cent and Infosys inched by around one per cent on the BSE today.

Last week, Infosys and software giant IBM won a &#8364; 300 million (about Rs 2,535 crore) contract to develop the computer system for the UK-based bank Williams & Glyn&#8217;s.

The bank (Williams & Glyn&#8217;s), which was dormant for about 30 years, is being revived by UK-based lender the Royal Bank of Scotland Group Plc (RBSG). The bank is part of the RBS Group and is scheduled to launch operations by 2015. 

Infosys, TCS bag IT contract from US utilities firm | Business Line


----------



## Abhishek_

*Obamacare has hidden benefits - for India*






_Among its many savings efforts, Obama's health law encourages the use of generic drugs, many of which are manufactured in India_

Republican opposition to President Barack Obama's healthcare law is at the heart of the government shutdown in the US. The same law is creating new jobs and business, thousands of miles away in India.

As millions of Americans are encouraged to enrol in health insurance plans under the new system, executives in India's generic drug and software industries foresee an upswing in business. Nearly 40% of the generic drugs used in the US now come from India, and industry insiders say sales will grow as the reforms collectively known as Obamacare roll out.

Muralidharan Nair of Ernst and Young says Obamacare envisages savings of $150bn (£935m) per year from drug cost reductions. That is also the size of opportunity for people who work in the industry.

"Obamacare will be a harbinger of a tectonic change in the way generic consumption is going to happen in the US, and India stands to gain significantly," says Mr Nair.

He forecasts a year-on-year growth of 25-30% in the generic drug industry in India, already branded as "pharmacy to the world".
'Zero' cost

Experts say generic drugs are pivotal to the success of the new healthcare system. That is because nearly 90% of patients in the US have some kind of co-payment on their insurance, which encourages them to take lower-priced generics rather than brand-name drugs.

"If you move to generic drugs, the out-of-pocket cost drops to zero in many cases," says Kavita Patel, a former advisor to the Obama administration on health reforms and now with the Brookings Institute.

"A generic medicine for cholesterol can be as low as $4 a month compared to $300 a month for a branded one."

Doctors in the US are now encouraged to switch to generics where appropriate.

"When people go to a pharmacy with a paper prescription, the pharmacy will ask the doctor if they can switch it to a generic," says Ms Patel.

On the electronic health records, used by nearly half of the country, generic alternatives pop up when the doctor enters a brand-name drug into the pharmacy computer system.
US regulators' scrutiny

The challenge for Indian industry is also to maintain the quality that meets US standards, as there's a huge perception barrier associated with generics - many fears generics are of lower quality.

To change the perception and to ensure quality, the US Food and Drug Administration (FDA) has stepped up its presence on the ground in India.

This March, India allowed the FDA to add seven inspectors, which will bring its staff in India to 19. In the past few months, Indian drug makers have been hit by enforcement measures or inquiries.

Several manufacturing plants, including that of pharmaceutical giants like Ranbaxy, have been penalised for lapses. This has unnerved investors.

After the FDA's "import alert" against Ranbaxy, the company's share plummeted nearly 30%, the biggest fall since 1991. Shares of another company, Wockhardt, fell as much as 79% after a similar FDA alert.

While some complain the FDA's strict monitoring is needlessly harsh, some analysts say the scrutiny will ultimately bolster quality and confidence in Indian drugs.




"India has to be paranoid about zero tolerance for lapses," says Mr Nair of Ernst and Young. "Compliance should be non-negotiable."

The Indian IT industry is also expecting a many-fold increase in business. Indian companies that make specialised software and analytics for global healthcare providers are already recording a jump in business.

More than 30 million American citizens will be part of the new healthcare system and this will mean a huge change in technology.

Ed Nair of Dataquest magazine foresees a total re-engineering of the healthcare provision system.

"All of this requires a whole lot of systems to be deployed - and a whole lot of people to be deployed, which presents a huge opportunity for India," he says.

BBC News - Obamacare has hidden benefits - for India


----------



## cirr

*IMF pegs FY14 GDP growth at 4.25%*

TNN | Oct 9, 2013, 07.47AM IST

NEW DELHI: The International Monetary Fund (IMF) on Tuesday estimated the Indian economy to grow at 4.25% in 2013-14, hurt by lacklustre manufacturing and services sectors and slowdown in demand due to monetary tightening. Several multilateral agencies, economist and brokerages have scaled down India's growth projections for the current financial year after the April-June quarter data showed the economy expanded at its weakest pace in four years at 4.4%.

The IMF estimate is well below the 5-5.5% growth that the government expects in the current fiscal. The Indian economy slowed to a decade low of 5% in 2012-13, prompting calls for urgent measures to boost growth and revive sentiment.



IMF pegs FY14 GDP growth at 4.25% - The Times of India








China will continue to grow 30% faster than India for the next 5 years&#65288;2014-2018&#65289;per the above forecast by the IMF&#12290;


----------



## kurup

India September Trade Deficit Narrows to 30-Month Low

NEW DELHI&#8212;India's trade deficit narrowed to the lowest in 30 months in September as weaker oil and gold demand helped cool imports while exports accelerated.

The deficit narrowed to $6.76 billion from $17.15 billion a year earlier, Director General of Foreign Trade Anup Pujari told reporters Wednesday while releasing the data. It was at $10.9 billion in August.

"Steps taken by the government to curb imports of nonessential items, especially precious metals, have resulted in the significant fall in imports," Trade Secretary S.R. Rao, who was also present at the briefing, said.

Data show imports of gold in September fell 82% from a year earlier to $800 million while crude-oil imports dropped 5.94% to $13.20 billion. This helped reduce overall imports, which were down 18.1% on the year at $34.4 billion.

In recent months, the government has increased the import tax on gold to check demand for the metal. The central bank has also tightened rules to reduce speculative purchases by bullion dealers and taken other steps to curb demand.

While imports fell, exports rose for the third successive month. They were up 11.15% from a year earlier at $27.68 billion in September.

India's trade gap has been the key driver of its large current-account deficit&#8212;$87.8 billion in the fiscal year ended March 31. That has in turn led to a sharp fall in the value of the rupee and fueled concerns over how the south Asian economy will manage to finance such a wide current-account gap once the U.S. Federal Reserve begins to unwind its easy-money policies.

The sharply narrower September trade deficit would calm some of those concerns. The steady rise in exports would also bolster expectations that growth in the south Asian economy could pick up in the coming months.

India's economy grew at a decade-low rate of 5.0% in the fiscal year ended March 31.Authorities are hoping that improving exports would help the country's ailing manufacturing sector recover.

India September Trade Deficit Narrows to 30-Month Low - WSJ.com


----------



## Abhishek_

*IFC to sell rupee-linked bonds to fund India investment*





The International Finance Corporation (IFC), the World Bank's investment arm, plans to raise $1bn (£630m) by selling Indian rupee-linked bonds.

IFC will use the proceeds to finance "private sector investment in India".

It said the bonds, which will be sold outside India, will strengthen the country's capital markets and attract greater foreign investment.

Foreign investors have been sceptical of entering India amid uncertainty over policies and a slowdown in growth.

Analysts said the IFC bonds were likely to help attract investors who have been looking to enter India but needed assurance.

"This lends the weight of the credit rating of the World Bank to the potential investment," Vishnu Varathan, a senior economist with Mizuho bank told the BBC.

"By co-working with the World Bank you get some of the credit risks involved with India off the table."
'Attractive proposition'

The IFC move also comes at a time when the Indian currency has seen its value decline sharply.

The rupee fell more than 25% against the US dollar between May and September this year.

Though it has recouped some of those losses over the past weeks, it continues to remain weak - still down nearly 14% from its value in May.

Analysts said that given its weakness, a rupee-linked investment may be even more attractive to foreign players.

"From an investment point of view it is an attractive proposition," said Mr Varathan

"It looks like the rupee is beginning to turn a corner and any rupee denominated investment now is likely to benefit when it matures."

BBC News - IFC to sell rupee-linked bonds to fund India investment


----------



## cloud_9



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lil Mathew

*India’s stock market hits record high*
India’s stock market hit an all-time record high shortly after opening on Friday, driven by investor optimism after a string of positive corporate earnings and broader hopes for a turnround in Asia’s third-largest economy.

In early trading, the benchmark Sensex index of leading shares hit 21,293, exceeding its previous high of 21,206 set during the stock market boom of 2008, providing investors with extra cheer in the final day of trading before India’s annual celebrations for the festival of Diwali on Sunday.

The performance is a striking recovery for the country’s equity market, after a period of economic crisis in which leading companies were buffeted by declines in the rupee after having suffered generally disappointing financial results earlier this year.

Numerous brokerages downgraded their forecasts for the market in the middle of the year, but confidence has gradually returned since Raghuram Rajan became head of the Reserve Bank of India in September.

Investors have also shown optimism about the probability of a decisive outcome in India’s forthcoming national election, which is due to held before May – an event many hope could end the nation’s period of slowing growth and indecisive policymaking, analysts said.

“There is clearly money flowing into the country, and [Raghuram] Rajan’s reputation along with the expectation of a change of government is making people much more optimistic about the future,” said Pradip Shah, chairman of IndAsia Fund Advisors, an investment group.

“This record has been helped by a big positive feeling about the rural sector too. . . while people are hopeful that the broader investment cycle is going to improve, so investors are looking for opportunities across the board.”

India’s $1.1tn stock market has risen by about 14 per cent since the start of September, one of the strongest performers in a broader bounce-back for emerging market indices following the US Federal Reserve’s decision to delay unwinding its ultra-loose monetary policy.

Investors have been cheered by a series of unexpectedly positive earnings from Indian blue chip companies including automaker Maruti Suzuki and IT outsourcer Tata Consultancy Services.

The strong rally has been led by stocks that were hit during the period of currency crisis and temporary emergency financial measures, including India’s banking sector. The Bombay Stock Exchange’s Bankex index has risen by 18 per cent over the past month.

“The rupee factor was weighing a lot on people’s minds, and now the rupee has stabilised it has made it much easier to focus on the positives,” said Rashesh Shah, chief executive of Edelweiss, a Mumbai-based broker.

“There is a lot of buying going on, but selling has pretty much completely stopped, because anyone who wanted to sell did so during the bad times in August. . .[and] many international investors are still under-invested in Indian equities so it could keep going.”

http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/21266d22-42b1-11e3-9d3c-00144feabdc0.html#axzz2jKCg8oYc


----------



## cloud_9

Flintlock said:


> *Rank State Television ownership (&#37*
> 1 Punjab 78.5
> 2 Goa 77.5
> 3 Himachal Pradesh 72.6
> 4 Kerala 67.7
> 5 Haryana 63.4
> 6 Jammu and Kashmir 62.9
> 7 Uttaranchal 61
> 8 Maharashtra 58.8
> 9 Sikkim 55.8
> 10 Karnataka 53.6
> 11 Tamil Nadu 53.1
> 12 Gujarat 53
> 13 Andhra Pradesh 50.3
> 14 Mizoram 48.3
> 15 Manipur 47.8
> 16 Tripura 46.7
> *17 Whole INDIA 44.2*
> 18 Meghalaya 41.4
> 19 Arunachal Pradesh 41.3
> 20 Nagaland 37.9
> 21 Rajasthan 37
> 22 West Bengal 35.6
> 23 Madhya Pradesh 35
> 24 Assam 34.3
> 25 Uttar Pradesh 34
> 26 Chattisgarh 33.4
> 27 Orissa 28.9
> 28 Jharkhand 28.1
> 29 Bihar 18.2







 


Flintlock said:


> *Literacy Rates:
> Rank State Literacy Rate (&#37*
> 1 Mizoram 91.1
> 2 Kerala 89.9
> 3 Goa 83.3
> 4 Himachal Pradesh 81.3
> 5 Tripura 80.2
> 6 Maharashtra 77.6
> 7 Sikkim 76.6
> 8 Manipur 76.5
> 9 Assam 76.3
> 10 Uttaranchal 75.7
> 11 Tamil Nadu 74.2
> 12 Punjab 74
> 13 Nagaland 72.5
> 14 Gujarat 72.1
> 14 Meghalaya 72.1
> 16 West Bengal 71.6
> 17 Haryana 71.4
> 18 Karnataka 69.3
> 19 Orissa 68.8
> *20 Whole INDIA 67.6*
> 21 Jammu and Kashmir 66.7
> 22 Andhra Pradesh 63.7
> 23 Chattisgarh 63.6
> 24 Arunachal Pradesh 62.8
> 25 Uttar Pradesh 61.6
> 26 Madhya Pradesh 60.9
> 27 Jharkhand 58.6
> 28 Rajasthan 57.4
> 29 Bihar 54.1


----------



## cloud_9

Flintlock said:


> *Households having Electricity*
> 
> *Rank State Electricity (&#37*
> 1 Himachal Pradesh 98.4
> 2 Goa 96.4
> 3 Punjab 96.3
> 4 Jammu and Kashmir 93.2
> 5 Mizoram 92.3
> 6 Sikkim 92.1
> 7 Haryana 91.5
> 8 Kerala 91
> 9 Karnataka 89.3
> 9 Gujarat 89.3
> 11 Tamil Nadu 88.6
> 12 Andhra Pradesh 88.4
> 13 Manipur 87
> 14 Maharashtra 83.5
> 14 Nagaland 82.9
> 16 Uttaranchal 80
> 17 Arunachal Pradesh 76.9
> 18 Madhya Pradesh 71.4
> 18 Chattisgarh 71.4
> 20 Meghalaya 70.4
> 21 Tripura 68.8
> *22 Whole INDIA 67.9*
> 23 Rajasthan 66.1
> 23 West Bengal 52.5
> 25 Orissa 45.4
> 26 Uttar Pradesh 42.8
> 27 Jharkhand 40.2
> 28 Assam 38.1
> 29 Bihar 27.7


----------



## Abhishek_

*Wipro flies away with Rs 900-cr IAF deal *

*



*

The Indian Air Force has dished out an over Rs 900-crore contract to software services company Wipro to electronically monitor and automate the management of its fleet, said Air Marshal P. Kanakaraj, Air Officer Commanding-in-Chief, Maintenance Command.

“As part of this project, all maintenance activities done on our aircraft will be electronically captured. It is a dashboard sort of system which will replace the old system of manual logbooks. The endeavour is to go completely paperless,” Kanakaraj told _Business Line_.

The multi-year project — e-Maintenance Management System— will help the IAF quickly mobilise its fleet in case of a war-like situation, said Kanakaraj, who was here on Thursday.

With this project, the IAF intends to set up an enterprise-wide, online maintenance management system which will be Web-based. This will cover aspects such as configuration management, fleet planning and management, maintenance repair and overhaul.

“The Air Force has also earmarked two locations for the system, one of which will serve as the disaster recovery centre for the system,” said Kanakaraj. The project will help reduce overall costs for the Air Force by increasing ‘accuracy of information, speed of information and reduction of manpower deployed’, he said.

A source said Tata Consultancy Services, its subsidiary CMC, and a host of other companies were in the race for the deal.

In fact, the entire project, the request for proposal for which was first floated in 2008, has been delayed numerous times.

Wipro officials were not available for comment.

Alok Shende, Principal Analyst and Director of Ascentius Consulting, said: “A whole new wave of investments started happening in the Indian defence ecosystem four-five years ago. In anticipation of what was happening, a lot of Indian vendors started looking at defence as a serious opportunity, and that is now bearing fruit for Wipro,” Shende added.

According to details in the request for proposal, in the first phase, the new system will be implemented in key locations before being gradually rolled out to 170 locations, covering about 550 units of the IAF.
Wipro flies away with Rs 900-cr IAF deal | Business Line


----------



## luckych

GE's $200 million manufacturing facility in Pune to be operational from mid-2014

*The $200 million manufacturing facility being set up by GE India in Pune will start functioning by June, a top official at the conglomerate said here today. 

GE South Asia president and CEO Banmali Agrawala said the products manufactured from the facility will also be exported to other countries. 

"It should be up open really by the middle of next year. We will be making a host of different things ranging from aviation components to turbo machinery components to measurement and controls and wind turbines," Agrawal told reporters on the sidelines of an ISB's Leadership Summit. 

The Government of Maharashtra and GE last year signed an MoU for the upcomingmanufacturing site which is located at MIDC Industrial Park at Chakan, Phase II, Pune. 

The facility, to begin with, will focus on Energy products and technologies driven by the industry needs for power generation, transmission and distribution as well as measurement and control, GE India had earlier said. 

Agrawala said India should focus on becoming a manufacturing hub for the global markets rather than remain a domestic player for own consumption. 

"The fundamentals of the country have not changed in any way. The basics have not changed. There is an opportunity to step up the India advantage in manufacturing in India for the world," he added. 

In his keynote address at ILS-2013, Agrawala said there is huge mistrust and distrust on the business community all over the world. 

"The business has never perhaps in the past become such an uncomfortable or unwelcome community or term in the society. I think the value of the perception of businesses or the industry has taken a beating and there is something that we have to come out," he added. 

"The amount of distrust and mistrust that is there in the system is huge. Not talking about certain pockets, it is there much across the world. That is manifesting itself into various ways (such as) excessive regulation through excessive legislation through Government control," Agrawala said. 

Replying to query, he said the India is on a learning curve in the regulatory process and it is working well. 

On rupee depreciation, he said there may not be much impact on GE India due to currency fluctuation.*


----------



## Chanakya's_Chant

*Case for food security: Effective PDS implementation by states has helped pull millions out of poverty*

In the vociferous debate around the food security bill, critics seemingly had evidence and history on their side. The public distribution system (PDS) has for long been seen in policy circles as a kind of budgetary black hole, sucking in enormous resources and giving back very little in return, in terms of poverty reduction or better nutrition.

Critics charged that the implementation of the food bill, with its legal guarantee of minimum levels of food for a large mass of the population, would only lead to an increase in food subsidy, currently pegged at Rs 90,000 crore for 2013-14. The conclusion: more taxpayer money will go down the drain. Now new research argues that the population pulled out of poverty in the last decade, thanks to PDS, has actually increased sharply. The research, by Himanshu, an associate professor at Jawaharlal Nehru University, and Abhijit Sen, member of the Planning Commission, is due to be published in the Economic and Political Weekly.

In 1993-94, there would have been around 413 million poor, if there had been no PDS from which people could buy subsidised food. Of this number, around 10 million (2.4%) were lifted above the poverty line because of access to PDS. In 2004-05, following a shift to targeted PDS, that number had risen to 14 million out of 417 million — or 3.3%.

But it was after 2004-05 that a sharp shift happened, with the number of poor falling to 402 million, despite it being a drought year, of which 38 million (10%) were lifted out of poverty due to PDS. And in 2011-12, preliminary results indicate that without any system of food transfers there would have been 330 million poor in the country. Because of PDS, the number of poor lifted out of poverty was 50 million (15%). About 30% of the reduction in the poverty rate between 2004-05 and 2009-10 was attributable to PDS, according to the paper. And that's not even the whole story, since the food subsidy system also supports the midday meal scheme which accounted for another 17 million poor being lifted out of poverty in 2009-10.​*Has PDS Changed?*​
Underlying these shifts is evidence from other surveys of a sharp shift in the nature and reach of PDS. In the late 1990s, the scope of PDS was narrowed sharply, with the introduction of the so-called targeted PDS, which created two categories of consumers — those below the poverty line who got grain at highly subsidized prices, and those above the poverty line who received grain at far less subsidized prices. This shift, in 1999 under the NDA government, led to a sharp drop in the coverage of PDS and a jump in the 'leakages' — the share of grain that was supposed to reach the intended beneficiaries but didn't — from the system. But it was after 2004-05 that PDS reversed course.



It was a policy reversal, effectively resulting in a more inclusive and broader system in a number of states, which was rarely officially acknowledged as such. It may be tempting to align this shift with the change in governments at the national level with the UPA coming to power, but the Congress-led government at the Centre had relatively little to do with this shift. As the authors point out, much of the effort at improving PDS was done by individual states. These included Tamil Nadu, Chhattisgarh, Odisha and Bihar.

"Such ownership and effort [by states] appears crucial," say the authors. "Its lack was one reason why PDS failed before 2004-05..." And interestingly, increase in the expenditure on the food subsidy and PDS system by both the Centre and states since 2003-04, as a share of GDP, has been entirely due to increased expenditure by states, not the Centre. The other big shift that actually led to a de facto broadening of PDS was a Supreme Court order in 2001 which required all states to implement the midday meal scheme.

*Out of Poverty*

In their study, the authors looked at data on families recorded in the large scale National Sample Surveys, who bought food from PDS in different years. They valued the amount of food bought from PDS at their market prices in those years. The difference between the subsidized price the families actually paid, and what they would have paid had they bought that food from the market amounts to a transfer of funds from the government to the poor. The authors then calculated the number of poor people who, because of such a transfer, ended up with a consumption level that was higher than the level which determined the poverty line. The authors found that 1.3% of the population was lifted above the poverty line as a result of such transfers in 1993-94, 2.6% in 2004-05 and 4.6% in 2009-10.

"...increased food transfers accounted for 32% of reduction in the Tendulkar Head Count Ratio between 2004-05 and 2000-10," say the authors. The Head Count Ratio is the technical term for the poverty rate published by the Planning Commission, which was 22% in 2011-12, down from 29.8% in 2009-10 and 37.2% in 2004-05. The authors acknowledge that 2009-10, being a drought year, could well be an anomaly, since high food prices would have forced many more families to be reliant on subsidised food from PDS, leading to a bounce in the number of people who benefitted from it.

However, say the authors: "Since a vital role of PDS in food security is to cope with drought and high food price inflation, this is a matter that should be noted rather than played down when evaluating whether PDS is effective or not." Despite criticism of the National Food Security Act, it may have history and evidence on its side to a greater extent than usually believed.

Source:- Case for food security: Effective PDS implementation by states has helped pull millions out of poverty - The Economic Times​


----------



## Chanakya's_Chant

*Aircel conducting trials for 4G services in Andhra Pradesh Circle
*
HYDERABAD: Mobile network operator Aircel is currently conducting trials of Long-Term Evolution (4G) services in Andhra Pradesh but it will take a while before they are commercially launched, a top official said. 

"The trials are currently on but we don't have the required ecosystem, including the 4G-enabled mobile handsets, to launch the services commercially," Deepinder Tiwana, AP Circle Business Head of Aircel, told reporters here. 

Aircel is only the second cellular service provider after Reliance to bag 4G licence for AP Circle. 

"Data services are growing exponentially in Andhra Pradesh. About 44 per cent of our 1.85 million subscribers in AP use data services, including 12 per cent for 3G. This has enabled us to double our revenues in 2013 compared to the previous year," he said. 

Accordingly, Aircel is coming up with new data plans as also voice plans to give more value for money to the customers, Tiwana said. 

"We have identified the priority segments and are accordingly drawing up our strategies to drive future growth." 

The private mobile phone operator, that was making a loss of about Rs 250 crore per annum till last year, is on the turnaround path. 

"We will start making full-year profit from next year," Tiwana said, but did not disclose figures.​
Source:- Aircel conducting trials for 4G services in Andhra Pradesh Circle - Economic Times​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chanakya's_Chant

*PM's Monitoring Group clears projects worth Rs 4.30 lakh crore*
​NEW DELHI: The Prime Minister's Project Monitoring Group (PMG), set up to track stalled large investment projects, has cleared 128 projects worth over Rs 4.30 lakh crore so far. 

Of this, PMG has given priority to troubled projects from the power sector and has resolved all issues on 94 projects, entailing an investment of over Rs 3.80 lakh crore, data available on its website showed. 

Besides, issues in 34 projects of oil and gas, railways, steel, roads and highways, shipping, civil aviation and mines have also been resolved. They involve investments of over Rs 50,000 crore. 

In total, it has so far compiled a list of 378 stalled projects for want of various types of clearances, entailing investments over Rs 17.23 lakh crore. 

The PMG was set up in June, after a high level meeting chaired by the Prime Minister, to facilitate and work for resolving specific issues of the projects and fast tracking them. 

The issues and clearances of the stalled projects depend on their current stage and include environment and forest clearances, land acquisition, lack of co-ordination between various government departments and clearances stuck at the state government level. 

India Inc has been raising its concern against the slow pace of project clearances for quite some time, saying that this has led to a severe decline in country's manufacturing activity, thereby lowering exports and affecting current account deficit (CAD). 

According to the official figures, India's manufacturing sector had grown by only 1 per cent in 2012-13. Between April and August this year, country's industrial growth has been at a dismal rate of 0.1 per cent, while the manufacturing growth has declined by 0.1 per cent. 

The list of cleared projects include Rs 12,000 crore project for development of new terminal building at the Mumbai Airport, Rs 12,000 crore power project of Sterlite Energy and Rs 9,900 crore project of Adani Power (third phase of Mundra project). 

*The PMG has also resolved issues related to Rs 7,000 crore project of Utkal alumina refinery of Hindalco in Odisha and Rs 4,255 crore Lumding-Silchar(482Km) gauge conversion project of Railways, which is aimed at providing seamless connectivity to lower Assam and Tripura, Mizoram and Manipur with rest of India.*
*
Source:- PM's Monitoring Group clears projects worth Rs 4.30 lakh crore - The Economic Times*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chanakya's_Chant

*Indian Govt to enhance medicare infrastructure; pumping in Rs 5,071 cr for upgrading hospitals*​
NEW DELHI: With an aim of boosting medicare infrastructure, the government has allocated Rs 5,071 crore for upgrading facilities in 39 medical institutions and colleges across the country under the Prime Minister's health programme.

The upgrade under Pradhan Mantri Swasthya Suraksha Yojana (PMSSY) phase-III will be undertaken within 43 months across 20 states.

With this decision, the total number of medical institutions and colleges to be upgraded under the programme goes up to 58 at the cost of Rs 7,111 crore as 19 have already been undertaken in first two phases of the scheme.

The proposal was cleared by the Cabinet Committee on Economic Affairs (CCEA), sources said.

As per the decision, Rs 150 crore will be earmarked for each of the 39 medical institution and college for upgrade. Out of this, the Centre will pay Rs 120 crore and rest of the cost will be borne by the respective state governments.

The states where the upgrade will take place include Andhra Pradesh (4), Uttar Pradesh (4), Maharashtra (4), West Bengal (3), Assam (2), Karnataka (2), Kerala (2), Odisha (2), Goa (1), Gujarat (1), Himachal Pradesh (1), Jharkhand (1), Punjab (1) and Tripura (1).


----------



## Chanakya's_Chant

*Nepal's initiative to benefit Indian hydropower companies*​
SILIGURI: With high hydropower potential but low output level, severely power starved Himalayan country Nepal is in process of widening the bottlenecking identified as hindrance for the power promoters, mainly from India, to come forward. The country has a set objective to produce 25,000 MW extra hydropower by 2030.

According to Mr. K D Adhikary, Joint Secretary at Nepal Energy Ministry, conflicting acts are causing trouble in initiating power projects. Thus, the country is planning to amend these acts.

As the Bonus Act and Electricity Act are contradictory to each other on the issue of bonus, so is the case of local Self-governance Act and Electricity Act on the issue of electricity royalty. Similarly, acts about registration fees, royalty, income tax, value-added tax ( VAT) are also conflicting. Officials in many departments have urged the government to review many other similar contradictory acts.

Issues like integrated license, Power Development Agreement (PDA), one-door policy, land acquisition and its ceiling, determination of the standard of resettlement, local participation in share investment and tax discounts are also being re assessed.

Undoubtedly these are going to make things easier for Indian companies getting involved into Nepal's hydropower initiatives through projects like Upper Karnali (900 MW), Marsyangdi II (600 MW), Arun III (900 MW) or Tamakoshi III (650 MW). There are many other potential projects to tap in.

Nepal government has an objective to generate 25,000 MW fresh hydropower and build adequate power evacuation infrastructure by 2030 to have 18,000MW export capability in hand.

But, "It is tough for financially crunched Nepal to develop all these alone. So, we are open for collaborations from other countries like India," said Nepal Power Ministry officials.

On the other side, "Nepal is a major source of green energy and promising field for Indian power developer companies. We are always keen on shouldering responsibility to harness this," said Mr. A.B.L. Srivastava, Director (Finance) of Indian hydropower major NHPCLimited.

Despite having 42,000MW economically viable hydropower potential Nepal's present production is around 1000MW, much lesser than its need at peak hour. The shortage forces the country's national power monopoly, Nepal Electricity Authority, to impose mandatory load shedding that sometimes goes even for 12 hr a day.

"Over 40% industrial operations are almost dead due to power shortage," said Nepal's major trade and commerce association members. "The new initiative may alter the scenario," they said.

Source:- Nepal's initiative to benefit Indian hydropower companies - Economic Times


----------



## Janmejay

Chanakya's_Chant said:


> *PM's Monitoring Group clears projects worth Rs 4.30 lakh crore*
> ​NEW DELHI: The Prime Minister's Project Monitoring Group (PMG), set up to track stalled large investment projects, has cleared 128 projects worth over Rs 4.30 lakh crore so far.
> 
> Of this, PMG has given priority to troubled projects from the power sector and has resolved all issues on 94 projects, entailing an investment of over Rs 3.80 lakh crore, data available on its website showed.
> 
> Besides, issues in 34 projects of oil and gas, railways, steel, roads and highways, shipping, civil aviation and mines have also been resolved. They involve investments of over Rs 50,000 crore.
> 
> In total, it has so far compiled a list of 378 stalled projects for want of various types of clearances, entailing investments over Rs 17.23 lakh crore.
> 
> The PMG was set up in June, after a high level meeting chaired by the Prime Minister, to facilitate and work for resolving specific issues of the projects and fast tracking them.
> 
> The issues and clearances of the stalled projects depend on their current stage and include environment and forest clearances, land acquisition, lack of co-ordination between various government departments and clearances stuck at the state government level.
> 
> India Inc has been raising its concern against the slow pace of project clearances for quite some time, saying that this has led to a severe decline in country's manufacturing activity, thereby lowering exports and affecting current account deficit (CAD).
> 
> According to the official figures, India's manufacturing sector had grown by only 1 per cent in 2012-13. Between April and August this year, country's industrial growth has been at a dismal rate of 0.1 per cent, while the manufacturing growth has declined by 0.1 per cent.
> 
> The list of cleared projects include Rs 12,000 crore project for development of new terminal building at the Mumbai Airport, Rs 12,000 crore power project of Sterlite Energy and Rs 9,900 crore project of Adani Power (third phase of Mundra project).
> 
> *The PMG has also resolved issues related to Rs 7,000 crore project of Utkal alumina refinery of Hindalco in Odisha and Rs 4,255 crore Lumding-Silchar(482Km) gauge conversion project of Railways, which is aimed at providing seamless connectivity to lower Assam and Tripura, Mizoram and Manipur with rest of India.
> Source:- PM's Monitoring Group clears projects worth Rs 4.30 lakh crore - The Economic Times*


EXECELLENT!!!.


----------



## Skyline

what is the actual speed you get in 4G service?


----------



## kbd-raaf

Skyline said:


> what is the actual speed you get in 4G service?



In Perth I've been getting ~9MBps, but the coverage is sporadic at best.


----------



## SpArK

*India's exports jump 13.47 percent in October*​
*New Delhi, Nov 11:* India's exports jumped by 13.47 percent to $27.27 billion in October, while imports dropped by 14.5 percent, government data showed Monday.
According to data released by the commerce and industry ministry here, the value of merchandise exports in October was $27.27 billion, as compared to $24.03 billion recorded in the same month last year, registering an year-on-year growth of 13.47 percent.

Imports fell by 14.50 percent to $37.82 billion during the month under review as compared to $44.24 billion recorded in the corresponding month of last year. This has left trade deficit of $10.55 billion in October. Trade deficit had narrowed to $6.76 billion in September.(IANS)


----------



## luckych

*PepsiCo to invest Rs 33,000 cr in India by 2020: Indra Nooyi*

*Global beverages and snacks major PepsiCo today said it will invest Rs 33,000 crore in India by 2020 to ramp up operations. 

The company, which has so far invested $ 2 billion in India since its entry in 1989, said the investment that it is going to make will strengthen its capability in various strategic areas including innovation, manufacturing, infrastructure and agriculture. 

"PepsiCo is going to make an investment of Rs 33,000 crore in India between now and 2020, that is $ 5.5 billion and the investment is going to be made in manufacturing, agriculture, infrastructure and innovation," PepsiCo chairman and CEO Indra Nooyi told reporters here. 

"India is a country with huge potential and it remains an attractive high priority market for PepsiCo. We believe we have only scratched the surface of long term growth opportunities that exist for PepsiCo and our partners," Nooyi said. 

Elaborating further, Nooyi said: "The reason we are making investment in India is because we believe India is a terrific growth story and PepsiCo has a great business in India. We believe that the story is still unfolding and we want to grow in India, with India, for India and this investment showcases our confidence in India and its growth prospects." 

Responding to a query, Nooyi said: "We are not guided by elections. We are guided by potential of India. We are not waiting for any election results to invest in India. We are investing in India for its economic story." 

In 2010 the company had said it was investing $ 500 million to sustain its growth in India, following up on a similar investment it had made in 2008. 

India has been one of the top five markets of PepsiCo and it has eight brands which clock turnover of over Rs 1,000 crore in the market. 

The company has 42 plants across India and apart from cold drinks like Pepsi, 7UP, Mirinda and Mountain Dew, it sells snacks under Lehar, Uncle Chipps and Kurkure brands, among others.

*


----------



## cloud_9

Skyline said:


> what is the actual speed you get in 4G service?


Airtel 4G: Hands on Review

With Increased load on the network it will go down.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cloud_9

*Centre plans to set up four solar UMPPs*​The Ministry of New and Renewable Energy plans to set up four solar-based ultra mega power projects (UMPPs) to bring down the cost of power.

They will come up at *Sambhar in Rajasthan (4,000 MW); Khargoda in Gujarat (4,000 MW); Ladakh (5,000 MW); and Kargil (2,000 MW) in Jammu and Kashmir, and will cost around Rs 90,000 crore.*

The capital cost per MW has been estimated at Rs six crore against the existing Rs 7-7.5 crore and will be developed in phases. The per unit rate is estimated at Rs 5.50.

The project in Rajasthan will be developed on an engineering procurement and construction (EPC) basis. The government has already commenced ground work on the first solar UMPP in Rajasthan. For this, public undertakings, Bharat Heavy Electricals (26 per cent), Solar Energy Corporation of India (23 per cent), PowerGrid, Hindustan Salt and Satluj Jal Vidyut Nigam (16 per cent each) and Rajasthan Electronics & Instruments (three per cent) will form a joint venture company. 

The first phase of 1,000 MW of Rajasthan UMPP is expected to be operational in three years, and the entire project in seven years. The land will come from over 18,000 acre in possession of Hindustan Salts near the Sambhar Lake.

The power to be produced from Rajasthan UMPP will be sold to Solar Energy Corporation which will trade it to various distribution companies. Some quantity of solar cells and modules for this phase will be sourced from Bhel, which is planning to set up a facility in Maharashtra.


----------



## Skyline

kbd-raaf said:


> In Perth I've been getting ~9MBps, but the coverage is sporadic at best.



9MBps? nice speed!

In my area real 4G speeds are between 10-20Mbps (Down) and upload speed is between 4-5Mbps


----------



## HariPrasad

Contrarian said:


> True, Gujarat is simply scorching away competition, Modi on that front is working wonders for Gujarat..!
> 
> But from an infrastructural POV, there is no matching Delhi. Simply the sheer amount of money going in Delhi on road infrastructure projects(roads, highways, urban transportation projects,) is unrivalled in the entire country. All credit to Commonwealth Games 2010.
> 
> And no official ranking, but Bangalore, considering its supposed to be an IT hub and all that, the star of the south, it has PATHETIC infrastructure, PATHETIC roads, PATHETIC mass trasit systems(actually that was in jest, it has no such thing whatsoever). I was mighty dissapointed in my visit to Bangalore, bloody single lanes over the entire city...




Delhi very off and on gets huge fund. They got more than 60K crore on the name of Common wealth game. MM gave Delhi 25K Crore for agricalture development though the whole area hardly have any agriculture. On other hand central government is highly biased to Gujarat. It do not give Gujarat a cheap gas that they give to Delhi and Maharashtra. Recently High court and Supreeme court ordered union Govt to give Gujarat a gas at the rate of Maharashtra. Even fund collected by way of cess from diesel and petrol at 2 Re a liter for road is retained by Delhi. They say Gujarat Govt that your roads are very good and do not require any fund from central Govt. If they construct any road or bridge, they recover toll tax.


----------



## Mujraparty

We aim to invest 70 billion yen in India by 2016: Hiroaki Nakanishi, Hitachi ..

Read more at: http://economictimes.indiatimes.com/opinion/interviews/we-aim-to-invest-70-billion-yen-in-india-by-2016-hiroaki-nakanishi-hitachi/articleshow/25609020.cms
Copyright © Economic Times


----------



## cirr

eowyn said:


> We aim to invest 70 billion yen in India by 2016: Hiroaki Nakanishi, Hitachi ..
> 
> Read more at: http://economictimes.indiatimes.com/opinion/interviews/we-aim-to-invest-70-billion-yen-in-india-by-2016-hiroaki-nakanishi-hitachi/articleshow/25609020.cms
> Copyright © Economic Times



Only 700 million USD and over 3 years？That's peanut for a country of India's size。

Japan must do more for the Indians，far more。Make Indians rich as soon as possible so that we Chinese might profit more doing business with them。

Thank you。


----------



## luckych

*Vodafone India to spend Rs 7,000 crore more to expand 2G & 3G network*

*Vodafone India, the local arm of UK's Vodafone Group Plc, will spend around 7,000 crore in the country to expand its data network and coverage in addition to its annual capex of Rs 5,000 crore over the next few years, chief executive officer and managing director Marten Pieters told ET while announcing a 16.5% increase in half-yearly revenue on Tuesday.

"The group figure is 7 billion pounds (from Project Spring) and about 10% we will spend in the next few years in India on top of normal capex of Rs 4,000-5,000 crore (annual estimate)," Pieters said and added that the money will be used to improve 3G and 2G network coverage in India, subject tomarket conditions and the regulatory environment.

Flush with cash from selling its US business unit to Verizon Communications for $130 billion in September, the parent company has set up Project Spring to upgrade and improve itsnetworks across markets.

The country's second-largest telecom company saw its total revenue increase to Rs 20,476.3 crore in the six-month period ended September 30 on the back of 76% growth in data revenue over last year to Rs 1,514 crore. Data now contributes to 9% of overall revenue.

The ebidta (earnings before interest, taxes, depreciation, and amortisation) margin, an indicator of profitability, widened to 30.6% in the first half of the financial year.

In the first half of the financial year, which included a seasonally weak July-September quarter, the company saw an increase in voice revenue per minutes to 46.7 paise from 44 paise in the year earlier.

Vodafone's numbers contribute to signs of improvement in the telecom sector's financial health as strong margin improvements and pricing power returning after years of cut-throat competition leading to the world's lowest tariffs.

Bharti Airtel's margins improved to 32% in the July-September period, higher than 30.6% in the year-ago quarter, even as net profit fell 29% to Rs 512 crore on the account of continued losses from Africa and forex.

Fast-growing company Idea CellularBSE 3.40 % saw its ebidta margin widening to 38.2% in the second quarter from a year ago while its net profit rose to Rs 447.61 crore from Rs 240.04 crore a year earlier. Operators have cut discounts and raised call prices since last year after a February 2012 court order cancelled 122 licences, forcing smaller rivals to exit or scale back operations.

Goldman Sachs Global Investment Research said that the Vodafone results implied that the larger telcos continued to benefit from a benign competitive environment. "We now see the possibility that Vodafone may increase its incremental market share at the expense of Bharti/Idea if Vodafone follows an aggressive investment approach and consequently benefits more from data than Bharti/Idea and Bharti/Idea are slow in making incremental data investments," the firm said.

Vodafone's Pieters said that the company was ready to acquire more spectrum through auction or acquisitions but said that it may only consider assets that aren't weighed down by debt.*

*"Even if the merger and acquisition rules are more flexible, it is not a given that it will easily h ..

Read more at: http://economictimes.indiatimes.com/news/news-by-industry/telecom/vodafone-india-to-spend-rs-7000-crore-more-to-expand-2g-3g-network/articleshow/25665359.cms?curpg=2
Copyright © Economic Times*


----------



## kbd-raaf

Skyline said:


> 9MBps? nice speed!
> 
> In my area real 4G speeds are between 10-20Mbps (Down) and upload speed is between 4-5Mbps



Uh nvm I was on 3G+.

Getting 35MBps now

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## luckych




----------



## luckych

*Six start-ups that reached the Rs 1000 crore club*
*




There are some who dream big...and others who dare to make those dreams come true. Venturing into a start-up is never a cake walk, and one has to have the ability to cope with the various ups and downs that the journey entails. Yet, many emerge with enterprises that go on to become household names. *

*Deepinder Goyal's Zomato

Zomato, if you have not used it yet, is a restaurant discovery website and mobile app. It lists information on restaurants — menus, photos, reviews curated for credibility and contact info — for 180,500 restaurants in 36 cities. 

It is currently in 11 countries (including India) and plans to be in 22 new countries in the next two years. It makes its money from ads restaurants place on their pages. Restaurants advertise with Zomato because of better targeting. They can pay only to be displayed when someone is searching for a location — 'Colaba', for instance — and further narrow it to be displayed only for 'take outs in Colaba'. 

Deepinder Goyal and Pankaj Chaddah started Zomato (Foodiebay, in an earlier avatar) while still working as consultants at Bain & Co in Delhi. A recent deal valued Zomato, the company Goyal started in his bedroom four years ago, at Rs 1,006 crore ($161 million). The founders' equity — the stake held by him, his co-founder and some employees — is now worth Rs 328 crore.

Pardeep Jain's Karbonn

In the mid-1990s, mobile phones were just beginning to make a foray in the country, so Pardeep Jain decided to make the most of it. 

In April 1996, he opened a small showroom at Kailash Colony and started dealing in mobile phones from top companies, such as Nokia and Samsung. Two years later, he went into an expansion mode by opting for national distributorship. By 2005, he had a team of 150 spread across the country and became the India distributors for players like HTC, LG and Motorola. 

Having a huge dealer network in place, he was able to keep track of the market pulse and this is how he realised that the time was ripe to introduce his own brand. He joined hands with Bangalore-based United Telecoms Limited (UTL) to launch his own brand of cell phones, Karbonn. 

The idea was to get into tier II and III cities and eventually move to the metros. The company's current turnover for the year 2012-2013 is Rs 2,400 crore.

Narendra Bansal's Intex Technologies

Back in the 1980s, when computers were just starting to make an entry in the country, Narendra Bansal decided to leverage the contacts he had made in Hong Kong and import small computer accessories. So, he moved from supplying local audio cassettes to imported floppy disks to Delhi based retailers. 

In September 1993, he set up my first company, International Impex, and continued to import floppy disks. Then, in 1996, he decided to incorporate Intex Technologies, the new company name deriving from the old one. 

He started with just one product, ethernet cards, under the new brand name. In 2000, he decided to look beyond Delhi and entered the Chennai market, prompted by the huge demand. By 2006, he had managed to expand the product repertoire to include consumer electronics, with offerings like DVD players, LED/ LCD TVs. 

A year later, he also started producing mobile phones. The company's turnover last year was nearly Rs 1,070 crore.

Anil Jindal's SRS Group

In 1985, Anil Jindal started a financial services business, which was effectively the foundation for the SRS Group. He put in Rs 10 lakh, which came from the accruals in his tuition business. The economy had just entered a new phase of growth and consumption-led spending was on the rise. 

Expectedly, the market soon became extremely crowded and fragmented. Jindal then visited international markets and finally decided to step into the lifestyle segment as it was in line with the emerging trend of westernisation sweeping the country. 

The first step was the incorporation of the SRS Group in 2000. He then built the SRS Mall in Faridabad, and with that our sub-brands—SRS Cinemas, SRS Value Bazaar, SRS 7dayz and SRS Jewells— came into being. Today, the group is a Rs 5,000 crore brand, employing 2,500 people!

Snehdeep Aggarwal's Bhartiya International

Immediately after completing his post graduation in Economics from the Panjab University, Snehdeep Aggarwal decided to start his own enterprise in July 1978. He had read that there was a huge demand for carpets in Germany, so he started writing to traders and middlemen. 

In January 1987, he changed the company's name to Bhartiya International to reflect a new business segment. In October 1994, he successfully listed the company and managed to raise around Rs 6 crore. This helped grow in the leather accessories market in a big way. The company now supplies products to more than 60 global brands, such as Hugo Boss, Zara, Levi's, Mango, Guess, Wrangler, All Saints and Marco Polo. 

In 2006, he decided to foray into the realty business, and Bhartiya Urban was born. Another business vertical, Bhartiya International SEZ, was set up in May 2008 with the mandate to develop industrial parks. Bhartiya International currently has a turnover of Rs 1,000 crore.

Rakesh Malhotra's Luminous Power Technologies

nverters were very expensive in the early 1980s and cost around Rs 50,000 a unit. So, in between his corporate jobs, Rakesh Malhotra conducted research on power inverters and tried to develop a cheaper version. 

In 1985, when he felt sure that he was on to a good thing, Malhotra decided to quit his job and set up his own venture, which would manufacture UPS (uninterrupted power supply) or battery-powered back-up systems. However, it wasn't till 1988 that he finally launched a company. That's how Luminous Power Technologies was born. 

Within 15 months, his inverter, priced at only Rs 15,000 a unit, was ready for marketing. Malhotra managed to offer the low rate because all the parts were procured locally. Today, he supplies products to 34 countries, including China. Back in 2012, the company had a turnover of Rs 1,200 crore.

Rakesh Malhotra's Luminous Power Technologies - Six start-ups that reached the Rs 1000 crore club | The Economic Times




*


----------



## luckych

India emerges as leader in global vaccine market: Government 

India has emerged as a global leader in vaccines with about one-third share of the total market, a senior government official said today. 

"India's share in global vaccine market is consistently increasing and at present the country contributes more than 33 per cent in the global market," Additional Secretary in Ministry of Chemicals and Fertilisers V K Subburaj said. 

India's bio-pharmaceutical sector is valued at $ 26 billion and it is one of the fastest growing knowledge based areas with growth of 20 per cent in last few years, he added. 

Read more at:
India emerges as leader in global vaccine market: Government - The Economic Times


----------



## luckych

*Gujarat’s plastic parks to attract Rs 5000 crore investment *

Read more at:
Gujarat’s plastic parks to attract Rs 5000 crore investment - The Economic Times


----------



## luckych

*India-Iran bilateral trade likely to top $20 billion
*
Bilateral trade between India and Iran is expected to soon cross the $20-billion mark, up from $15 billion it logged during 2012-13, according to a trade delegation from Iran.

While imports continue to be dominated by oil, both the countries are keen to bring a balance by increasing exports from India, representatives of the delegation said.

The first six months of the current financial year, April to September 2013, Indian exports have gone up to $2.45 billion from $1.45 billion recorded in the same period last year, Rafeeq Ahmed, President of Federation of Indian Export Organisation.

“With UCO Bank opening letters of credit (LCs) close to $0.5 billion on a monthly basis, this will take the exports close to $6 billion. Once the facility of import for re-export is implemented, we may be adding another $2-3 billion to our exports,” he said.

Yahya Ale-es-hagh, President, Tehran Chamber of Commerce, Industries, Mines and Agriculture, said, “There were some concerns with regard to banking and also visa issues. All these are being addressed and we hope they will be sorted out thereby helping in accelerating trade between the two countries and also expanding the number of goods.”

There is immense scope to boost Indian exports in pharmaceuticals, agriculture produce and mining items, he said.

Mohammed Reza Bakhtiarti, Deputy for International Affairs at the Teheran Chamber, said Iran now is the second largest producer of natural gas and expects to become the largest soon as the available resources indicate.

“The gas availability shows that we have enough gas to supply for 250 years and beyond. India-Iran trade is set to top $20 billion soon,” he said.

S. Chandrasekharan, Executive Director of UCO Bank, said the Ministry of Commerce has initiated several steps to boost and accelerate trade growth. For smoother trade between the two countries, the RBI has approved a rupee payment mechanism which is beneficial to traders.
Representatives from the Iranian delegation and their counterparts see this interactive meet as an opportunity to open up more business channels.

India-Iran bilateral trade likely to top $20 billion | Business Line

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## luckych

* Glass industry to touch Rs 340 billion by 2015: Assocham *​
Fuelled by growth in sectors like real estate, infrastructure, retail, automotive and food & beverages, the country's glass industry will acquire a market size worth Rs 340 billion by 2015 from Rs 225 billion at present, according to a study by industry body Assocham.
"Indian glass market is estimated to increase at a compound annual growth rate ( CAGR) of 15 per cent over the next three years. The glass consumption growth is expected in construction (10-12 per cent), automotive (20), consumer goods (15-20) and pharmaceuticals (15-18) sectors," Assocham Secretary General D S Rawat said. 


Read more at:
Glass industry to touch Rs 340 billion by 2015: Assocham - The Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## luckych

*UK energy firm to off-shore jobs to India*​*NPower, one of the UK’s leading energy providers, is expected to announce plans to off-shore thousands of call centre jobs to India as part of its cost-saving efforts.

The decision to outsource its call centre operations is likely to impact 2,000 staff with job losses of around 1,000.

According to the 'Daily Telegraph', the bulk of the workers are being transferred rather than being made redundant as the company outsources its front-line call centre operations to a third party in the UK with the back-office operations off-shored to India.

Neither Npower nor the workers’ unions, Unison and GMB, are making an official comment on the news at the moment.

However, emails from the company’s HR manager to union leaders three weeks ago had warned that the "coming months would be challenging for all parties".

The restructuring will follow a string of cost-saving announcements from Npower since RWE, its German owner, announced plans to axe 6,750 jobs across Europe earlier this month.

The UK’s energy industry regulator, Ofgem, had recently said that profits at the Big Six energy suppliers rose 75 per cent last year as shivering Britons turned up the heating to cope with one of the coldest winters on record.

Outsourcing continues to be a trend among firms looking at streamlining operations.

Recent reports indicate that British firms such as Thomas Cook, eBay, Sky, Seatwave and Zumba Fitness have all outsourced aspects of their customer services closer home to Bulgaria.

However, India still remains a major back-office destination for Europe.

UK energy firm to off-shore jobs to India | Business Line
*

* Japanese companies planning Chennai’s second integrated township*

Even as work is still in progress for the first integrated township in Chennai, Japanese companies have begun the process of setting up the second one in the city. 

A joint venture (JV) between Sojitz and Motherson is planning a 200-acre industrial park in Sriperumbudur near Chennai, which will house both Indian and Japanese companies across sectors like automotive, electronics and food processing. The JV is awaiting clearance from the government for the project, says director-general of Japan External Trade Organization (Jetro) Hidehiro Ishiura. 

The first one, initially called the Omega industrial township and now renamed as One Hub Chennai, is coming up on the Old Mahabalipuram Road, 55km from Chennai. This 1,600-acre park, built by Ascendas and a consortium from Japan, will house more than 60 Japanese companies when the project is complete. 
Recently, three Japanese companies -- Hitachi Automotive Systems, Ajinomoto and Takasago -- announced that they would set up shop in this township. The township will house industrial and business units, residential complexes and other social infrastructure like a golf course. 

There are about 360 Japanese companies in Tamil Nadu. More than 700 Japanese expats are living in the state and over $1.8-billion worth of business is being exchanged between Japan and Tamil Nadu. "We feel there is scope for a lot more business which is why we are planning the second township even before the first one is fully operational. We see scope for more such townships both in Tamil Nadu and across the country," said Ishiura.

Japanese companies planning Chennai’s second integrated township - The Times of India


----------



## luckych

*  Andhra Pradesh to host Cadbury's largest plant in Asia-Pacific

Cadbury is setting up its largest manufacturing plant in the Asia-Pacific in Andhra Pradesh.
*
The plant is coming up at Sri City in Chittoor district with the first phase expected to become operational by mid-2015 with an investment of Rs.1,000 crore.
*
Sri City is a special economic zone.

Cadbury India Wednesday signed a Memorandum of Understanding (MoU) with the Government of Andhra Pradesh. Chief Minister N. Kiran Kumar Reddy also laid a "symbolic" foundation stone for the project in Hyderabad.

Cadbury India Managing Director Manu Anand told reporters after the signing of the MoU that the plant will be commissioned in four phases and completed by 2020 with an annual capacity of 250,000 tonnes.
*
The plant will create direct employment for 1,600 people.
*
Cadbury India already has six plants in Himachal Pradesh, Maharashtra, Karnataka and Madhya Pradesh.

Earlier, the chief minister said the state attracted investment of Rs.1.30 lakh crore during the last three years.

He said Japan's Isuzu Motors was setting up a plant at Sri City while Pepsi Co. planned to site its manufacturing facility here.

Industries Minister J. Geeta Reddy said regardless of the atmosphere in the state, major companies were coming forward to invest. She said Procter & Gamble and Johnson & Johnson had decided to set up units in Mahabubnagar district.

She said the state was developing an automobile base and pointed out that Mahindra & Mahindra set up their largest tractor manufacturing plant in Medak district and were also planning to establish a car plant.

She said a chocolate company had also decided to set up its unit in Medak district but declined to reveal its name.*


----------



## JayAtl

cirr said:


> Only 700 million USD and over 3 years？That's peanut for a country of India's size。
> 
> Japan must do more for the Indians，far more。Make Indians rich as soon as possible so that we Chinese might profit more doing business with them。
> 
> Thank you。


 
Speaking of peanuts...Hitachi is not Japan. it is but one company and thats only for the 1st 3 years.


----------



## kbd-raaf

cirr said:


> Only 700 million USD and over 3 years？That's peanut for a country of India's size。
> 
> Japan must do more for the Indians，far more。Make Indians rich as soon as possible so that we Chinese might profit more doing business with them。
> 
> Thank you。



I don't think you should underestimate the kind of investment China/Chinese companies are looking to make in India.


----------



## luckych

India exported Rs 2.32 lakh crore agricultural produce this year: Sharad Pawar 

Agriculture Minister Sharad Pawar said the country exported agricultural produce worth Rs 2.32 lakh crore this year after addressing the consumption need of 1.2 billion population and stocking foodgrains much above the buffer norms 

Addressing a function at the College of Agriculture Engineering and Post Harvest Technology near Ranipool in Sikkim today, Pawar said India is today highest producer of milk, pulses, jute and second in the production of rice, wheat, sugarcane, groundnuts, vegetable foods and cotton in the world. 

It is also the leading producer of spices and plantation crops as well as livestock, fisheries and poultry. India is thus emerging as a major player in the international market," he said. 

The credit for this goes to farming community, scientists, technologists and the state governments, he added. 

Read more at:
India exported Rs 2.32 lakh crore agricultural produce this year: Sharad Pawar - The Economic Times


----------



## luckych

Power gear makers to step up annual exports to $10 b in 3 years

The apex body representing the power generation, transmission and distribution sector is targeting to ramp up exports, currently at $5 billion annually, to $10 billion in three years.

GROWTH

India’s Rs 1.30-lakh crore electrical equipment industry has, after four consecutive quarters of fall in revenue, shown a 2 per cent growth in the first quarter of the current fiscal, which has been largely attributed to increasing exports.

The Indian Electrical & Electronics Manufacturers’ Association’s biannual international event Elecrama-2014, which is slated to be held in Bangalore next month , has adopted “Go global” as its principal theme.

The show, dubbed as the biggest in the world, would have around 450 approved foreign buyers from Africa, West Asia, ASEAN, Latin America, SAARC and Iran.

INDIGENOUS TECHNOLOGY

The Union Ministry of Commerce supports the effort and the industry under its market access initiated scheme.

The specially hosted package will entail five one-to-one meetings with the Indian sellers, complimentary economy class air-tickets from the nearest international airport of the guest country to Bangalore, 3-day and two-nights hotel stay at the venue, including transport and visa recommendation letters.

*The event attracted 234 buyers, mostly from sub-Saharan Africa, in 2012. Some 683 Indian seller firms represented the suppliers.*

It had generated business worth around Rs 200 crore and some Rs 500 crore worth of business were in the pipeline, IEEMA officials said at a road show here.

This time, the 5-day event will showcase indigenously developed products and technology . The expo begins January 8.


----------



## Abhishek_

*BHEL commissions first super critical thermal unit*

State-owned Bharat Heavy Electricals Ltd has commissioned its first 660-MW super critical thermal unit at a NTPC power plant in Bihar.

The power equipment major on Sunday said its 660 MW Boiler Turbine Generator (BTG) unit, having super critical parameters, attained full load at the Barh thermal project.

This package for Stage II Unit 4 of the project being implemented by NTPC.

“The supercritical steam parameters for this project — efficiency and heat rate are better than those of comparable supercritical projects presently under installation by others,” BHEL said in a statement.

The maiden order for 660 MW sets were won from NTPC through international competitive bidding for this 1,320 MW project. The scope of work included design, engineering, manufacture, supply and erection along with auxiliaries.

At present, BHEL is executing orders for supply and installation of 27 steam generators and 24 turbines with supercritical parameters of 660 MW, 700 MW and 800 MW ratings.

Other supercritical sets under execution include 2x660 MW Mouda Stage-II & 2x800 MW Gadarwara of NTPC; 3x660 MW Nabinagar of NPGCL (Joint Venture of NTPC and Bihar State Electricity Board); 3x660 MW Bara TPP of the Jaypee Group; 2x800 MW Yeramarus of Raichur Power Corporation Ltd; 3x660 MW Lalitpur of the Bajaj Hindustan Group; 2x800 MW Krishnapatnam of APGenco and and 2x660 MW Raghunathpur of DVC.

The power gear maker has the capability to manufacture thermal sets having 1,000 MW rating, using domestic and imported coal.

BHEL commissions first super critical thermal unit - The Hindu


----------



## luckych

Wipro to acquire US-based Opus CMC for Rs 467 crore 

Country's third largest software services firm WiproBSE 2.24 % today said it will acquire US-based Opus Capital Market Consultants for $75 million (over Rs 467 crore) to strengthen its mortgage solutions business in North America. 

Read more at:
Wipro to acquire US-based Opus CMC for Rs 467 crore - The Economic Times


----------



## luckych

*Hyderabad gets Hitachi’s 2nd largest facility in world*​*Hitachi Solutions Ltd, a Japan-based information and telecommunications company, on Thursday announced the setting up of its largest development facility outside the United States in Hyderabad.

“Hyderabad has a lot of engineering talent, which is relevant to Microsoft Dynamics. Also this city offers cost advantage over other cities and can give us a sustainable growth,” said Mr Ananth Subramanian, chief executive officer of Hitachi Solutions India, explaining the rationale behind the decision.

The Hyderabad facility can accommodate 200 consultants, while the Chennai office, which is expected to opened on Saturday, will house 100.

With this, Hitachi has joined an array of international companies, which are placing their bet on Hyderabad, after the uncertainty caused by Telangana agitation subsided.

The Telangana factor, Mr Subramanian said, did not affect the company’s decision. “Though there was a lot of hue and cry about this issue, we did not face any problem on ground. We are not concerned about the regional issues.”

Other IT majors, who have recently, announced their expansion plans in Hyderabad include Oracle, Amazon, TCS and Infosys.

Currently, Hitachi has 100 consultants in India. Of this, 50 are located in Hyderabad and the rest are in Chennai and Pune. “Going forward, Hydera-bad will be our primary hub and Chennai will the second. Pune will cater to some of specific skillsets,” Subramanian said.

According to Mr Mike Gillis, chief operating officer of Hitachi Solutions (business solutions group), the Japanese major would increase the total headcount in India to 500 by 2015.

Giving a new geopolitical dimension to the move, Masakazu Kuji, member of board of Hitachi Solutions India, attempted to hint at the growing uneasy relations between Japan and its larger neighbour China as one of reasons for Hitachi’s new focus on India.

Hyderabad gets Hitachi’s 2nd largest facility in world | Deccan Chronicle
*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## luckych

*Mondelez Builds Largest Chocolate Manufacturing Plant In India

Mondelez International announced plans to invest $190 million in the Indian state of Andhra Pradesh to establish the company's largest manufacturing plant in Asia Pacific. The 134-acre multicategory food campus in Sri City will have annual capacity of 250,000 tons in the end state and will be the largest chocolate manufacturing plant in India. The first phase of the project is expected to be completed by 2015.

"This investment in India is part of our ongoing supply chain reinvention plan," said Daniel Myers, executive vice president, Integrated Supply Chain, in a prepared statement. "We're implementing a number of initiatives around the world to capitalize on the growing demand in emerging markets while also aggressively reducing costs and improving productivity. We're pleased with our progress in the regions where we've already begun to invest."*

*





Last September, Myers highlighted numerous initiatives to redesign the company's supply chain to deliver $1 billion in annual productivity savings over the next three years. These savings will be a primary driver of significant improvements in the company's base operating income margin in the near term. 

"Over the last three years, we've invested nearly $200 million to expand existing operational facilities in India," said Manu Anand, president, India and South Asia, Mondelez International, and managing director, Cadbury India. "We're delighted to partner with the government of Andhra Pradesh on this new investment, which will help us build on our success in India and drive long-term business sustainability. We expect this model plant to set examples in production efficiency, energy savings, emission reductions and community involvement."


Mondelez Builds Largest Chocolate Manufacturing Plant In India*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

India's exports rise 5.86 per cent to $24.61 billion in November 2013.


----------



## SpArK

*Abu Dhabi Investment Authority to invest $250M in Hines India Real Estate*
BY TEAM VCC
*The Abu Dhabi fund has also appointed Aditya Bhargava to look at investment options in India.*

*Abu Dhabi Investment Authority to invest $250 million in Hines India Real Estate: *Abu Dhabi Investment Authority is investing $250 million (INR 1,500 crore) in Hines India Real Estate, the Indian arm of American property development and management firm Hines, amid a rise in overseas interest in the sector. The sovereign wealth fund has formed a strategic alliance with Hines to invest across the residential segment in metros across India. This is the first direct real estate venture with a developer in India for the fund. The sovereign wealth fund owned by the emirate of Abu Dhabi recently invested $300 million (INR 1,800 crore) in the offshore fund of Kotak Realty Funds run by Kotak Mahindra Bank. (Economic Times)


----------



## Jason bourne

_*Modi's pro-biz like Sydney — everybody would be comfortable: Barry O'Farrell

Barry O'Farrell* is premier of New South Wales, Australia`s most populous and most prosperous state. In India recently, O`Farrell spoke with *Sachin Parashar* about trade and investment, violence against Indians, Australia`s past decision to stop selling India uranium — and its future take on NaMo:_
*You're leading a third trade delegation to India — what are you working towards?*
I came to office recognizing that New South Wales(NSW) was not working at the relationship as hard as other states were. We have an infrastructure challenge. We`re looking for investment to assist with the challenge — whether investment in projects or construction companies wanting to be a part of projects or people who want to buy assets we`re selling as part of financing projects. We`re also keen to increase tourism — introduction of direct Air India flights has been a huge boon.
*What makes you optimistic about India when its government seems afflicted with what`s often called policy paralysis?*
As a premier, i suppose i understand the slings and arrows that come with the job — but i also understand that governments have agendas and try to run those. When you got a country that wants to spend a trillion dollars in infrastructure projects in five years, not only does that send signals about the determination of governments to deliver, it also creates opportunities.
As a state, for 20 years we`ve partnered with the private sector for major infrastructure projects. We think there is financial services expertise around public-private partnerships that could be useful to government in India, seeking to deliver infrastructure projects.
*Were you worried about Indian students choosing Australia after violence targeting them?*
Firstly, these attacks were unfortunate. Most occurred outside NSW but what we sawacross the country was a determination of the state to ensure students from India were provided appropriate security.
The good news is we`re seeing an increase in the number of Indian students coming to NSW — the increase in migrants from India to NSW is the largest increase of any group.
*Are you happy the two countries are discussing a safeguards agreement for ura-nium sales — considering NSW has lifted a ban on uranium exploration?*
The decision to ban uranium sales to India was dumb — the new government in Australia is the government which originally took the decision to supply uranium to India.
As soon as the agreement is signed, people will get on with it. We expect to announce early next year who`s been awarded the opportunity to undertake uranium exploration across NSW. We will then have a mature discussion over mining and export.
_*You`re visiting Ahmedabad too — if Narendra Modi becomes PM, will your Liberal party be comfortable dealing with him?
*_
*In the Gujarat CM and government, you have a great case study of how a state can succeed and create opportunities and jobs — it`s a good message for a smaller country or smaller states.*
_*I will leave my PM and foreign minister to those issues but given Modi`s pro-business philosophy and given a pro-business government in Canberra and Sydney, i think everybody would be very comfortable.
But that`s an issue which will be determined by voters across this country. The only thing i wish you is a majority government. In Australia, we`ve just come out of three years of a minority government. We both share systems of government based on the Westminster model. I`m absolutely convinced this model was meant for majority governments — the best way to take strong decisions is by having a majority government.*_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## itachiii

*Isuzu earmarks 3k cr for Sri City unit*
http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...ity-unit/pmarticleshow/27203305.cms?prtpage=1
Isuzu may be planning its debut in India but its engines have long powered a number of SUV models with CK Birla group company AVTEC manufacturing the powertrains. Isuzu's decision to set up a production base in India will not change those "existing arrangements" said a top company official.

AVTEC has been manufacturing Isuzu engines for local and MNC players like General MotorsIndia. CK Birla group flagship Hindustan Motors is also under a contract manufacturing deal with Isuzu for the production of the Japanese company's MU-7 SUV.

The company's first India-made product, the MU-7, was launched on Tuesday and bookings have begun. The MU-7 is powered by a 3.0-litre diesel engine producing 120kw of power and 360nm of torque. The SUV is priced at Rs 22.3 lakh (ex-showroom Chennai) for the BS IV variant and Rs 22 lakh for the BS III variant. Deliveries will start from January. Isuzu has appointed eight dealers in the south, including Chennai, Coimbatore and Madurai. The company aims to appoint 60 dealers in the next two years.


Takashi Kikuchi, MD, Isuzu Motors India, said: "Isuzu has sold the right to produce the 1.8 litre diesel engine to Hindustan Motors and so they can continue to make that engine. The HM Ambassador currently uses that engine and AVTEC also manufactures it for General Motors India for its Tavera model. In that sense, AVTEC is making engines for GM India and there is no direct relationship with Isuzu so that arrangement will not be impacted by our decision to come to India," he said.

The Isuzu 1.8 litre engine was once used by a number of other models in India including the Mahindra Bolero. AVTEC produces the engine both for in-house (HM) requirements as well as outside OEMs like GM India. Mahindra Bolero no longer uses the Isuzu engine. Isuzu's current arrangement with HM signed in June 2013 includes a contract manufacturing relationship with HM under which the Japanese company will use the Indian auto maker's Thiruvallur plant near Chennai to make the MU-7 SUV and D-Max pick-up slated for debut in India. The MU-7 was earlier sold as a completely built unit (CBU). The HM plant will churn out 5,000 units a year.

Although Isuzu is setting up its own plant in Sri City, Andhra Pradesh, at an investment of Rs 3,000 crore, it has "no time limit" for its contract manufacturing arrangement with HM. "Our plant should be up and running by 2015-16, but we can continue to have the current products manufactured in the HM plant depending on their product plans, etc. We can do it and we would like to continue relationship with them," said Kikuchi. Officials said the new plant will be capable of producing 1.20 lakh units a year. Isuzu also plans on localizing nearly 70% of components for the MU-7 and the D-Max pick up truck in the coming years.

"Isuzu will continue to focus on "SUVs and light commercial vehicles like pick-ups because in the current market situation, these segments are expanding," said Kikuchi. It may also use India as a production hub because this market "has huge potential with so many big suppliers and so many vehicle makers manufacturing here but it has not been finalised yet," he added.


----------



## IndoCarib

Isuzu Motors to invest Rs 3,000 cr in India plant - Money - DNA


----------



## cirr

*India has highest inflation rate in Asia*









Dec 13, 2013, 06.38AM IST
NEW DELHI: The Indian economy, Asia's third-largest, faces a difficult situation where growth has slowed to a decade low but price pressures have remained stubborn. It has one of the highest inflation rates in the world, and the highest in Asia. Weak growth and high inflation also complicated the policy choice for the central bank.

Separate data released by the Central Statistics Office showed industrial output slumped 1.8% in October compared with an annual growth of 8.4% in the same month last year. It was also lower than the 2% expansion posted in September, which had sparked hopes of a tentative recovery in the industrial sector.

In rural areas retail inflation was at 11.7%, while in urban areas it stood at 10.5%, highlighting the extent of pain for households, especially those with low incomes.

The increase in retail inflation also heaps more misery on the ruling Congress party, which was routed in state elections. Rising prices, particularly of food, was identified as one of the factors, which had angered voters to give mandate against the party.





Reserve Bank of India (RBI) Governor Raghuram Rajan said inflation was higher than the central bank's comfort zone, while growth was weaker than estimated and vowed to calibrate policy carefully. "There are some trade-offs that we have to make," he said.

RBI will review monetary policy next week and the latest round of data, particularly retail inflation numbers, may prompt the central bank to raise interest rates to tame inflationary pressures.

Inflation has emerged as a policy headache and has played havoc with household budgets. The centre says it is taking steps to moderate inflation but has blamed the state governments for failing to reform archaic farm market laws and act against hoarders.

Industrial output data showed the manufacturing sector contracted 2% in October compared with a 9.9% growth in October 2012, while mining fell 3.5% compared with a decline of 0.2% in the year-ago period. Electricity was the only sector which notched up growth, rising 1.3% in October compared with an expansion of 5.5% in the year-earlier period.

The consumer goods sector fell 5.1% compared to a growth of 13.8%, underscoring the fragile consumer sentiments. Consumer durables registered a bigger decline, contracting 12% in October compared with a 16.7% expansion in October 2012.


----------



## luckych

*Global 500 cos set to create over 2 lakh R&D jobs in India by 2018: Study*

In keeping with the historic trend that companies with a higher R&D spend find India more attractive for investments, there is a clear opportunity to create additional 2,00,000 R&D jobs in India by Global 500 companies in the next five years, according to Zinnov.

About 45 per cent of the world’s top 500 R&D spenders invest in India and the Deccan Triangle (Bangalore, Hyderabad, and Pune) has over 200 established R&D centres and is the innovation engine of India.

Advisory and management consulting firm Zinnov in its report titled ‘Crossing the Value Chasm’, highlights some of the key trends on the top spenders and their operations in India and other global locations.

The report reveals interesting differences in the trend based on industry verticals and geographical preferences for R&D investments.

Top 500 R&D spenders

According to the report, the top 500 R&D spenders contribute over $577 billion with the top 100 R&D spenders alone contributing over 66 per cent to the global R&D spend.

About 40 per cent of the overall R&D spend is from organisations headquartered in North America, followed by 34 per cent from Europe, 18 per cent from Japan, and 7 per cent from Asia-Pacific.

Pari Natarajan, CEO, Zinnov, in a statement said: “To move to the next level, R&D centres in India must work on charters that impact the top-line objectives of the company — the ones that create architectural and business impact, for which higher maturity of product teams is a must.”

Top destination for R&D investments

Today, China is the leading destination for R&D investments with 385 Global 500 companies having a presence there compared with 220 in the Bay Area and 228 companies in India.

Globally, the automotive vertical has the highest R&D spend and India is one of the key destinations for these companies with cities such as Pune and Chennai fast emerging as auto hubs.

Worldwide, the software vertical saw the largest increase in spend of 15 per cent, followed by the semiconductor and energy vertical at 10 and 9 per cent, respectively.

R&D headcount

Today, close to 50 per cent of the Global 500 companies have over 10 per cent of the global R&D headcount in India. While software/Internet companies tend to achieve the milestone of locating 10-20 per cent of their R&D headcount in India faster than others, fee companies seem to have reached a ceiling at a minimal 1-4 percent of the global headcount.

A factor is that many of the India centres lack strong leadership and global stakeholder buy-in. Currently, only 11 per cent of the companies with centres in India have global roles in engineering, product management and support functions.

Global 500 cos set to create over 2 lakh R&D jobs in India by 2018: Study | Business Line


----------



## Abhishek_

*Gujarat's first solar rooftop project generates 1.2 million units in six months
*
The state's first roof-top solar energy project in Gandhinagar that started operating this year has so far generated a total of 1.2 million units of solar power.

In the first six months of operations, nearly 260 small residential households participated in the first phase of the project in Gandhinagar with a total generation potential of one megawatt,stated an official release from Gujarat Power Corporation Limited (GPCL) which is in-charge of developing and implementing the rooftop solar concept in Gujarat.

To facilitate this partnership, Gujarat Power Corporation has opened a facilitation centre at Gandhinagar where households willing to offer their roof can enroll for an initial assessment of the technical suitability of the rooftops. Till date over 760 KW of residential leases have been signed by the developers with 260 residents in Gandhinagar. The rooftop owners get at least Rs. 3 per unit of energy generated as a rooftop rental. So far, about 3.2 MW of solar rooftopsystems have already been installed in the state's capital.

"The total installation capacity under the Gandhinagar project is five megawatts. Out of this, four megawatts will be installed on government buildings and a total of one megawatt will be installed on private residential homes. We are now taking this successful program to Surat, Rajkot, Bhavnagar, Mehsana and Vadodara in the second phase where we plan to generate 25 megawatt of energy", says Gujarat minister for Energy, Saurabh Patel.

80 per cent of the capacity for the Gandhinagar Project will be made available from government buildings while the balance 20 per cent of the capacity will be installed on residential premises.

Selected after a competitive bidding process, two experienced companies -Azure Power and Avantha Sun Edison are developing the project inGandhinagar.

The two companies are now installing and maintaining solar photovoltaic systems on rooftops of homes and government buildings. The solar photovoltaic systems convert direct sunlight into electricity which is fed into the electrical grid.Under this model, the solar power generated by rooftops is sold by Azure and Sun Edison at a competitively determined tariff to Torrent Power - a private distribution company that operates the electricity grid in the capital city.

Gujarat's first solar rooftop project generates 1.2 million units in six months - Indian Express

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IndoCarib

BBC News - Tesco to open multi-brand stores in India

Tesco has applied to open multi-brand stores in India, the UK retailer and Indian officials have said.
The company has applied to India's Foreign Investment Promotion Board and plans to invest $110m (£68m).


----------



## IndoCarib

Carrefour enters South India | Business Standard

France’s Carrefour group, the world’s largest retailer after Walmart, opened its first store in the south here on Wednesday, challenging Metro in the cash-and-carry business in India. Its German rival runs three cash-and-carry stores in the city

Hitachi aims to make India base for construction equipment business - Economic Times

Japan's engineering and electronics major Hitachi would expand its construction machinery and power electronics products business in Africa, Middle East and South East Asia by making India a base for these segments.
The group, which plans to invest 70 billion Yen (Rs 4,700 crore) by the financial year 2015-16, would bolster the businesses supported by production for consumption in India by increasing localisation component, said Hitachi Executive Vice President and Executive Officer Junzo Nakajima.


----------



## Abingdonboy

luckych said:


>


This is very shocking I knew India would be ahead but not by such a huge margin. Even accounting for the population differentials it has to be said the rest of S.Asia is not performing terribly well.


----------



## luckych

*Druva: Startup by IITians sells data security software to NASA, Pfizer and Louis Vuitton

On a student exchange programme in Germany over a decade ago, Jaspreet Singh ran a popular Indian cuisine venture from his hostel room. The business did not last but it provided the IITGuwahati graduate with valuable lesons in starting up.

"It was fun to do something on my own," says Singh, who five years later would team up with two senior colleagues at global software company Veritas, to launch Druva, which helps companies protect data across multiple devices.

Working out of .. 

Read more at:
Druva: Startup by IITians sells data security software to NASA, Pfizer and Louis Vuitton - Economic Times
*


----------



## cloud_9




----------



## telugodu

GURGAON, India (Reuters) - Three months since journeying more than 700 milesfrom his village in central India to take a job in this bustling city near the capital, New Delhi, Charan is already looking forward to a 10 percent pay rise. He isn't an engineer or programmer. He hauls bricks and sand at a local construction site for less than $100 a month.





India's biggest cities face a worsening shortage of migrant manual laborers like 26-year-old Charan, who goes by only one name. While India has long suffered from a dearth of workers with vocational skills like plumbers and electricians, efforts to alleviate poverty in poor, rural areas have helped stifle what was once a flood of cheap, unskilled labor from India's poorest states.

Struggling to cope with soaring food prices, this dwindling supply of migrant workers are demanding - and increasingly getting - rapid increases in pay and benefits.

"After paying for food we are left with almost nothing. We need a wage hike," said Charan, who sends a part of whatever he and his wife, who works at the same site, manage to save to their parents back home in Chhattisgarh state.

If their employer refuses to give them an adequate raise, they are confident they'll find better-paying jobs at one of the hundreds of other sites dotted around Gurgaon.

Such gains by migrants and the rural poor don't come without a cost to the rest of the country.

More than pressuring corporate profits, these rapid blue-collar wage increases threaten efforts to quell inflation by India's new central bank chief, Raghuram Rajan, the former International Monetary Fund economist who took over as governor at the Reserve Bank of India (RBI) in September. Rajan has made price stability a policy priority, calling it a prerequisite for reviving economic growth that has slipped to 5 percent a year, the lowest in a decade.

Despite little evidence that interest rates can control food prices, Rajan has raised rates twice since taking over to prevent food-price inflation from spilling over into the wider economy. He has warned of another hike next month if prices don't cool significantly.

"India has become a high-cost economy," said Devendra Kumar Pant, chief economist at India Ratings & Research. "Persistently high inflation is a recipe for disaster."

Take onions, which figure in almost every Indian meal. Prices for onions shot up 190 percent to $1.60 a kilogram in the past year, making them more expensive in India than in the United States, where incomes are roughly 35 times higher. That helped push vegetable prices up 95 percent in the past year and pushed India's headline inflation rate in November to 7.5 percent, a 14-month high.

And while vegetable prices are expected to start easing next month following a bumper harvest, subsidized government purchases of grains and rising farming costs mean overall food inflation is not likely to slow down much.



Read more: Food And Wage Inflation In India - Business Insider


----------



## telugodu

James Astill's exploration of India's grand obsession took him into the highest offices of cricket and commerce - often one and the same - as well as onto the maidans and into the teeming backstreets. In a bookshop, he met Bengali sociologist and author Ashis Nandy, who once wrote that cricket is ''an Indian game accidentally discovered by the English''.

Astill expands: ''He argues that Indians prefer slow-burning dramas and endless digression, that they have an equivocal view of destiny, in which victory and defeat are always partial.'' At the end of their conversation, Nandy says to Astill: ''I don't see much of cricket in this IPL business.''

But there is much of India in this IPL business, a modern and transformed India, a nouveau riche India, a titillated India. In this IPL business, at some grounds, the incoming batsman's salary is flashed up on the scoreboard as well as his batting average. Astill vividly describes his first experience of the IPL, a psychedelic event in Delhi. ''It was a rubbish game of cricket,'' he writes. ''But for millions of Indian viewers, this was the cricket of their dreams. It was the purest tamasha.'' Tamasha is a Hindi word for entertainment, and the title of Astill's book.

Advertisement
Astill was for three years south Asia bureau chief for The Economist. The Great Tamasha is as much the accomplishment of a personal as professional end. He threw himself so wholly into the project that one day in Rawalpindi, he faced up in the nets to the fearfully fast, but this day merciful Shoaib Akhtar. Astill demonstrates how the development of Indian cricket parallels its political and economic evolution, making the IPL as inevitable as it is trashy.

Indian cricket always has been a game cherished by the masses, but played by elites and run by charming, rogue-ish demi-royals - maharajahs then, tycoons now.

Caste, religion, politicking, nepotism and corruption all have played their part, sometimes to a comical degree. Astill tells of Indian board vice-president Niranjan Shah, who has run cricket in Saurashtra for 40 years, and whose son is captain of that state, despite averaging 28. He has had contracts with three IPL teams, but never appeared.

For touching contrast, Astill spends a day with the humble Arvind Pujara, who for two decades has dipped into his own pocket to coach boys in two tattered nets in a stadium owned by the Indian railways in Rajkot. One was his son, Cheteshawar, who began at four, and at 21 played a match-winning innings on Test debut against Australia in Bangalore, and was received with garlands and rose petals upon his return to Rajkot that night, and at 7am the next day was back in the nets with his father.

Television prefigured revolution. When Sachin Tendulkar began, there were 30 million TV households in India. Now, after the pageant of his retirement, there are close to 200 million. Here, Rupert Murdoch's sport-as-battering-ram philosophy has had its fullest flowering. Televised cricket swamps all other entertainment, even Bollywood, with which it shares an entranced nexus. ''Whenever movies and cricket compete in our country, cricket wins,'' the head of a major film production company tells Astill.

The sums associated with the IPL are astronomical, and a matter of pride. ''India, for so long poor and embarrassed, (is) at last emerging as a global power - and the IPL seemed to many Indians like a powerful symbol of that,'' writes Astill. In their euphoria, few are mindful of collateral damage. One is that the national team has lost its edge. ''India's unique and multitudinous passion for cricket, (fully) harnessed, would unleash a torrent of sporting talent unprecedented in history in any game,'' Astill says. ''But it will not happen, because the good of Indian cricket is not the chief priority of the politicians who run the BCCI.''

Nor is the good of world cricket. The inevitable expansion of the IPL is suffocating the increasingly fragile international game. ''For cricket tragics, it is a depressing outlook,'' Astill writes. ''India, a country that has so enriched cricket, is now the gravest threat to its most precious traditions.'' Unapologetically. '''Like in baseball,'' the tyrannical Niranjan Shah tells Astill, ''America is not worried whether other country is playing or not.''



Read more: India Inc: the bat, ball and billionaires


----------



## telugodu

SINGAPORE/MUMBAI—Indian gold smugglers are adopting the methods of drug couriers to sidestep a government crackdown on imports of the precious metal, stashing gold in imported vehicles and even using mules who swallow nuggets to try to get them past airport security.

Stung by rules imposed this year to cut a high trade deficit and a record duty on imports, dealers and individual customers are fanning out across Asia to buy gold and sneak it back into the country.

Sri Lanka, Thailand and Singapore are the latest hotspots as authorities crack down on travellers from Dubai, the traditional source of smuggled gold.

In a sign of the times, whistleblowers who help bust illegal gold shipments can get a bigger reward in India than those who help catch cocaine and heroin smugglers.

“Gold and narcotics operate as two different syndicates but gold smuggling has become more profitable and fashionable,” said Kiran Kumar Karlapu, an official at Mumbai’s Air Intelligence Unit.

“There has been a several-fold increase in gold smuggling this year after restrictions from the government, which has left narcotics behind.”

From travellers laden head-to-toe in jewellery to passengers who conceal carbon-wrapped gold pieces in their bodies—in the mistaken belief that metal detectors will not be set off—Indians are smuggling in more bullion than ever, government officials say, driven by the country’s insatiable demand for the metal.

That suggests official data showing a sharp fall in gold buying, which has helped narrow India’s current account gap, may significantly underestimate the real level of gold flows.

The World Gold Council estimates that 150 to 200 tonnes of smuggled gold will enter India in 2013, on top of the 900 tonnes of official demand.

Between April to September alone, India’s customs officials seized nearly double the amount of smuggled gold it nabbed in all of 2012.

“Though the quantum of seizures has increased, in our opinion it reflects only 1 to 2 per cent of total smuggling,” said a revenue intelligence officer in Mumbai who declined to be named. “Dubai is still the number one place from where gold gets in and Singapore is slowly emerging. Sri Lanka has become a staging point.”

Grappling with a high trade deficit and weak currency, India imposed measures this year to crimp demand for gold, the second most expensive item on its import bill after oil. It imposed a 10-per cent duty on bullion and a 15-per cent tariff on jewellery. Imports plunged to 24 tonnes in October from a record 162 tonnes in May.

Gold is an integral part of Indian culture, offered at weddings and festivals. India was the world’s biggest gold consumer until last year but will be overtaken by China in 2013.

India has now stepped up co-operation with nearby countries to stem the smuggling.

In late November, Sri Lanka limited the amount of jewellery its residents can take out of the country and it will try to monitor whether they bring it back. Pakistan banned all gold imports in August for a month as it believed much was being smuggled on into India.

Indian gold premiums have soared to $130 (U.S.) an ounce over London prices due to the supply crunch, compared with about $2 an ounce in Hong Kong, Singapore and Thailand.

Banks and other official trading agencies in Singapore and Thailand that had supplied gold to their Indian counterparts have stopped due to India’s new rules.

But smaller dealers and retailers say they have been selling more to Indian customers than ever before, in jewellery and other forms.

Brian Lan, managing director of Singapore-based dealer GoldSilver Central Pte Ltd, said he has sold about 10 kg (22 lbs) of gold to a single Indian customer and gets multiple similarly big orders on some days.

“We have Indian dealers buying from us directly on a regular basis,” said a second Singapore dealer. “They say they have their own means of taking it in without getting caught.”

As customs officials at airports and borders get more vigilant, smugglers are innovating.

In June, a passenger flying from Dubai was caught at New Delhi airport with about 755 grams (1.7 lbs) of solid gold staples painted grey. Officials stopped the man because the cardboard boxes he was carrying were stapled far more than seemed necessary.

In several other cases, travellers have been caught with gold in their underwear. Flight attendants and police officers have been arrested for aiding the smugglers.

“We are trying to plug all the loopholes. We have strengthened our anti-smuggling staff and installed door metal detectors,” said S.A.S. Navaz, deputy commissioner of customs in the south Indian city of Kochi. “We are spending sleepless nights.

“Most of the time, it is done with the support of (airport) staff. It is very difficult to keep an eye on everyone.”

In late November, 56 Sri Lankans were held in Kochi after they were found with nearly 12 kg of gold. Some of them had travelled to Kochi six times last month.

Sri Lanka, which raised taxes on gold imports from June to November due to rising smuggling to India, last week said female residents could only fly out with 120 grams of jewellery, the equivalent of about 28 wedding bands. Men are allowed a third of that.

Customs officials may allow exceptions but will monitor if passengers bring back the same amount of gold they left with.

“In the last three to four months, we have seen several cases of gold smuggling from Sri Lanka to India through cities such as Mumbai, Kochi and Chennai,” Leslie Gamini, a spokesman for Sri Lankan customs, said from Colombo.

“It is a very difficult task. But we have to implement it. We are in the process of developing guidelines on how to implement this.”

Though the number of arrests made in India has increased, those that get caught are usually only the “carriers” who transport gold for as little as 10,000 Indian rupees ($160 U.S.). The people behind the smuggling are rarely identified.


----------



## luckych

*High-level panel approves Rs 17,630 crore port projects*
*The government today said a high-level committee has examined Rs 17,630 crore projects in the port sector, which are proposed to be awarded this fiscal under the public private partnership (PPP) mode.
*
"The Public Private Partnership Appraisal Committee has appraised five proposals in the Port Sector. These projects will now be recommended for grant of final approval by theCabinet Committee on Economic Affairs. The proposed projects are to create an additional capacity of 150 MTPA with an investment of Rs 17,630 crore," an official statement said.
*
The statement said Shipping Ministry will submit a note to the Cabinet for final nod to projects.

These include developments of the fourth Container Terminal at Jawaharlal Nehru Port, Container Terminal atEnnore Port, multipurpose Cargo at Mumbai Port, Mega Container Terminal at Kandla Port and Container Terminal at Diamond Harbour at Kolkata Port.

"These projects are proposed to be awarded in the current financial year by various Major Ports for implementation under Public Private Partnership (PPP) mode. The proposed projects are to create an additional capacity of 150 million tonne per annum with an investment of about Rs 17,630 crore," it said.

This year, the Ministry of Shipping has so far conveyed approval for 16 projects against a target of 30 and the Major Ports have already awarded these projects.

These already awarded projects include six under PPP and 10 under non-PPP mode and they are expected to add a capacity of 89 MMTPA with an investment of about Rs 4,200 crore.

The capacity of the major ports stood at 747.51 MT at the end of the last fiscal.

India at present has 12 major ports - Kolkata-Halida, Paradip, Visakhapatnam, Ennore, Chennai, V O Chidambaranar (formerly Tuticorin), Cochin, New Mangalore, Mormugao, Mumbai, Jawaharlal Nehru and Kandla.

High-level panel approves Rs 17,630 crore port projects - Economic Times
*


----------



## IndoCarib

Standard Digital News : : Business - India pips China to take top trading spot with Kenya

*India remained the market of choice for * Kenya* for the better part of this year with imports from the Asian country reaching Sh208.6 billion in the first ten months.*

Data from the  Kenya National Bureau of Statistics (KNBS) shows that  India is the largest source of goods to  Kenya, accounting for about 20 per cent of the imports.


----------



## Abhishek_

*ONGC’s first power plant starts commercial generation*






The Palatana power project, expected to ease the power problem of seven of the eight northeastern states, is the biggest gas-based thermal power project in the region

Agartala: State-owned ONGC's first commercial power project in the country started commercial production Tuesday night in Tripura, six months after President Pranab Mukherjee dedicated the 726 MW capacity facility to the nation.

"After the inauguration of the power project June 21 by the president, technical hurdles were found in the 53-km gas ONGC (Oil and Natural Gas Corporation) pipelines. All types of technical hitches were resolved by engineers, and the generation from the first unit (363.3 MW capacity) of the power plant began Tuesday night," ONGC Tripura Power Company (OTPC) managing director Sudhindra Kumar Dube said.

"The second unit (363.3 MW capacity) of the gas-based power project is expected to start by June," Dube told reporters.

OTPC is a special purpose vehicle (SPV) promoted by ONGC, Infrastructure Leasing and Financial Services (IL & FS) and Tripura government, created in 2004 for execution of the 726.6 MW combined cycle gas-based thermal power project (using both water and natural gas) at Palatana, 60 km from the state capital, in southern Tripura.

The Palatana power project, expected to ease the power problem of seven of the eight northeastern states, is the biggest gas-based thermal power project in the region.

Dube said that from this power plant, Assam will get the maximum share of 240 MW of electricity followed by Tripura (196 MW), Meghalaya (79 MW), Manipur (42 MW), Nagaland (27 MW), Mizoram (22 MW) and Arunachal Pradesh (22 MW), while IL & FS and OTPC keep 98 MW.

"OTPC has signed a gas sale and purchase agreement with ONGC for supplying 2.65 million metric standard cubic meters gas per day. The agreement would be valid for 15 years against the assumed power plant's life span of 25 years with a provision of further extension by another 10 years," he said.

To set up the Rs.4,047 crore power plant, a total of Rs.10,000 crore is being invested for the project and related works including transmission lines and setting up of ONGC gas pipelines.

"A 400KV high transmission power line (661 km) has been drawn up to Silchar in southern Assam from Palatana to connect with the Bongaigaon national grid in western Assam to distribute electricity to various northeastern states," the OTPC chief said.

"The supply of power to the seven northeastern states would start from Saturday after getting mandatory clearance from the North East Regional Load Despatch Centre in Shillong," he added.

The Palatana project is a hallmark of cooperation between India and Bangladesh, which ensured smooth passage of heavy project equipment and turbines to Palatana through its territory by road and waterways, from Haldia port in West Bengal. Prime Minister Manmohan Singh laid the foundation stone of the power project in October 2005.

ONGC’s first power plant starts commercial generation

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

*Economy ends 2013 on sluggish note*
http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...013-on-sluggish-note/articleshow/28207041.cms

The author has posted comments on this articleTNN | Jan 1, 2014, 05.24AM IST
NEW DELHI: There was no respite from sluggish data this year. Two sets of data released on Tuesday, the last day of 2013, showed the health of the economy still remained fragile. 

During April-November, the fiscal deficit was estimated at nearly Rs 5.1 lakh crore, or 94% of the full-year, estimate of Rs 5.42 lakh crore as revenues remained sluggish and total spending touched 61% of the budget estimate of Rs 16.6 lakh crore. 

Separate data showed the core sector grew 1.7% in November 2013 compared to an expansion of 5.8% in the year earlier period. The November data showed some signs of improvement from the previous month when the sector had contracted 0.6%. 

The core sector accounts for nearly 38% of the index of industrial production and any sign of improvement in this vital segment augurs well for industrial output. Factory output had contracted 1.8% in October while retail inflation shot up above 11% in November, raising fresh doubts about the health of the economy. 

"The sub-2% core sector growth combined with the moderation in the growth of merchandise exports, prevailing issues in the sugar and gems and jewellery sectors, and an uneven uptick in domestic consumption led by rural demand, suggest that industrial growth remained muted in November 2013," ICRA economist Aditi Nayar said in a statement. 

But economists cautioned that fiscal situation was a bigger concern. "It will be difficult to meet the target on a business as usual basis," said D K Joshi, chief economist at ratings agency Crisil. 

"The government will have to resort to expenditure cuts, rollover expenditure to next year and speed up divestments and finally they will have to dig into dividends from public sector units to keep the fiscal deficit within the target of 4.8% of gross domestic product," said Joshi. 

Finance minister P Chidambaram has said the government will not breach the red line on the fiscal deficit and will keep it within the target of 4.8% of GDP. 

The core sector, which spans coal, steel, cement, fertilizers, crude oil, natural gas, petroleum refinery products and electricity, has remained volatile in the past few months making it difficult to derive a trend. 

But overall, the industrial sector has remained under stress, hit by stubborn inflation, high interest rates, high input costs and rising wage pressures. Investment has remained sluggish as demand remains muted. Economic growth slowed to a decade low of 5% in 2012-13 and is expected to be on similar lines in the current fiscal year. 

Two sectors, natural gas and petroleum refinery products, remained laggards. Coal production grew by 2.3% in November from a year earlier, crude oil production increased by 1.1% in November. 

Natural Gas production declined by 11.3% in November compared to contraction of 15.1% in November, 2012. Petroleum refinery products fell 5% in November compared with a growth of 29.9% in the year earlier month. 

Fertilizer production posted a growth of 0.6% while steel production recorded a growth of 3.9%. 

Cement production rose 4.2% in November compared to a decline of 0.2% in November 2012. Electricity generation increased by 5.9% in November compared with a growth 2.9% in the year earlier month


----------



## xuxu1457



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*India factory output slips*







January 2014

A Ruchi Soya Industries employee selects a sample bottle of oil for analysis at the company’s edible oil refinery plant in Patalganga. The Statistics Ministry yesterday said the India’s industrial output unexpectedly declined in November on sluggish consumer spending.

*Bloomberg/New Delhi*

India’s industrial output unexpectedly declined in November on sluggish consumer spending, adding pressure on Prime Minister Manmohan Singh to bolster the economy ahead of elections this year.

*Output at factories, utilities and mines fell 2.1% from a year earlier* after a revised 1.6% contraction in the previous month, the Statistics Ministry said in a statement in New Delhi yesterday. The median of 37 estimates in a Bloomberg News survey was for a 0.8% rise.

The central bank’s effort to control Asia’s fastest consumer price inflation by boosting interest rates has prompted the country’s 1.2bn people to cut back spending as economic growth falters. Singh is under pressure to curb government spending as rating companies threaten to downgrade India to so-called junk status.

“Industrial production data will continue to remain weak,” said Tirthankar Patnaik, a strategist at Religare Capital Markets in Mumbai. “Even though we have bottomed out, it is the recovery that we are worried about.”

The rupee, which has slid about 12% against the dollar in the past 12 months, strengthened 0.3% to 61.905 at the close in Mumbai. The S&P BSE Sensex index advanced 0.2%. The yield on the 10-year government bond maturing November 2023 fell to 8.76% from 8.79% on Wednesday.

Interest rates will remain elevated as long as surging inflation imperils economic growth, K C Chakrabarty, a deputy governor of the country’s central bank, said last week. Consumer prices climbed 11.24% in November. Wholesale inflation was 7.52%, a 14-month high, as onion prices tripled from a year earlier.


----------



## cirr

*Annual auto sales witness first decline in 11 years*

Last updated on: January 09, 2014 15:40 IST



*

*






*Annual car sales in India declined for the first time in 11 years in 2013, posting a 9.59 per cent dip, as the auto industry reeled under a prolonged demand slump because of the economic slowdown.*

According to the Society of Indian Automobile Industry, domestic car sales last year fell to 18,07,011 units from 19,98,703 units in the previous year.

"The decline in annual car sales that we witnessed in 2013 was the first time after 2002.

The negative sentiments have deepened due to the current state of the economy," SIAM Director General Vishnu Mathur told reporters in New Delhi.

He said high inflation, fuel prices and interest rates -- which resulted in high cost of ownership -- have affected sentiment.

Annual auto sales witness first decline in 11 years - Rediff.com Business


----------



## Abhishek_

*TCS maintains growth momentum in Q3 as net rises 50%*






Tata Consultancy Services (TCS), the country’s largest software exporter, on Thursday, reported a net profit of Rs. 5,333 crore for the third quarter ended December 2013, a growth of 50 per cent over the year-ago period.

Revenue for the period grew 32.5 per cent to Rs. 21,294 crore, with operating profit up 44.6 per cent at Rs. 6,337 crore, and the operating margin rising 249 basis points to 29.8 per cent. Net profit margin rose 296 basis points during the quarter to 25 per cent while volumes rose 1.8 per cent.

“It was an excellent quarter with strong international demand for our services and discipline in execution that has helped us maintain momentum and post robust growth in volumes as well as realization,” said N. Chandrasekaran, CEO & MD, TCS, while addressing a press conference here on Thursday.

The company said growth in the third quarter was driven by industries like life science & healthcare, manufacturing, media, travel and telecom. “India business suffered from volatility and declined sequentially by 9 per cent,” Mr. Chandrasekaran said, adding that the India market would be uncertain till the June or September quarter considering the likely elections. “I expect volatility and no major growth till then.”

On TCS’ deal pipeline, he said the customer traction was good in all bands with a “very good deal flow. We won eight large deals ($50 million plus) during the quarter.”

*Digital tech opportunities*

TCS expects digital spends to increase across-the-board . “The digital business will run into a few billion dollars for TCS in the next 2-3 years. It will be a driver of growth, value and a big positive for us over the next few years. We foresee large scale engagements in the digital area and as they increase, there will also be opportunities for pricing upticks,” Mr. Chandrasekaran said, adding, “with digital technologies rapidly changing the way an enterprise operates in multiple dimensions, our continuous investments positions us well to help customers re-imagine their business. The addressable market for us will increase year-on-year and we are well positioned to partner clients in the digital space.”

*Raising hiring target*

During the quarter, there was a total gross addition of 14,662 people (net 5,463 employees), taking employee strength to 2,90,713. The utilization rate (excluding trainees) was at 84.3 per cent (including trainees at 77.5 per cent). Attrition was stable at 10.9 per cent, with IT attrition at 10.3.

Ajoy Mukherjee, Executive VP and Global Head, Human Resources, TCS, said the company was increasing its hiring target for 2013-14 by 5,000 employees to 55,000 professionals, “to support business growth.”

“Based on initial discussions with our customers, we believe 2014 will be a much stronger year for us than 2013 and the prospects are very bright as customers execute their business plans in a relatively stable environment.” the TCS chief said.

On the Bombay Stock Exchange, the TCS stock opened at the day’s high of Rs. 2,380, fell to a low of Rs. 2,321.1 and closed trading at Rs. 2,351.35, down Rs. 2.9 (0.12 per cent).

TCS maintains growth momentum in Q3 as net rises 50% - The Hindu


----------



## Abhishek_

*New land policy unveiled for major ports*






The Shipping Ministry on Thursday unveiled the much-awaited land policy guidelines for 12 major ports in the country that will help them to undertake various development projects on a tender-cum-auction basis.

Briefing reporters, Chennai Port Trust chairman Atulya Misra said the new policy guidelines provides for a transparent mechanism for leasing and licensing of land in possession of major ports inside the custom bounded areas for short term licenses (from 11 months to five years) and outside the custom bounded areas on long term leases (for a maximum of 30 years).

“With the approval of the Union Cabinet, a major hurdle that prevented the growth of major ports had been removed. Till recently, major ports were not permitted to allot lands on long term licenses or leases, whereas the minor ports were not having such problems. The new policy would enable us to become competitive. Even those who do not have exposure to port activities can take part in port projects,” he said.

Currently, the Chennai Port has 200 acres in custom bound area and can be allotted through the new method. Having exhausted the available land, the Ennore Port is in the process of acquiring 735 acres from the Salt department for expansion activities.

One of the salient features of the new policy states that the land can be allotted to government agencies, public sector undertakings and statutory authorities on nomination basis. It cannot be given to religious institutions or political institutions. The policy also provides guidelines for mortgages, sub-leases, transfer and right of way permissions.

New land policy unveiled for major ports - The Hindu


----------



## Abhishek_

*SAIL plans Rs. 60,000-cr expansion in Bokaro in second phase*

Months ahead of completing Bokaro plant’s capacity addition to 5.7 million tonnes (MT), Steel Authority of India Ltd (SAIL) on Monday said it plans to raise it further by another 10 MTPA with an investment of Rs 60,000 crore in the second phase.

The investment, which is excluding the ongoing Rs.6,000-crore outlay for the Bokaro plant, would be the highest among five integrated steel mills where the company plans expansions in order to take overall capacity to 50 MTPA by 2025.

SAIL has around 14 MTPA hot metal capacities now. With the current phase of ongoing expansion at a cost of Rs 72,000 crore, this would go up to 24 MTPA.

The additional 26 MTPA capacity creation to meet the target of 50 MTPA by 2025 needs Rs 1.7 lakh crore investments in the second phase.

“This 26 MTPA addition in about 12 years will be financed through internal accruals and market borrowings,” Chairman C S Verma said.

He said SAIL is preparing a roadmap for expansions in other plants in the next phase of expansion.

SAIL’s plan to ramp up capacity to 50 MTPA is in line with the Government’s vision to augment domestic crude steel production capacity from 90 MTPA to 300 MTPA by 2025.

The state-owned steel maker is pinning hopes on rising steel demand from the country’s rural area to support its capacity addition.

“There is a lot of potential for growth of the steel sector in India as our per capita domestic steel consumption of 55 kgs per year is lower compared to global average,” he said.

The planned $ one trillion investment in infrastructure sector during the 12th Plan Period was expected to be a big catalyst for growth in the steel sector, he added.

SAIL plans Rs. 60,000-cr expansion in Bokaro in second phase - The Hindu


----------



## luckych

*Intel to invest over $120mn to expand R&D center in Bangalore*

The new facility will consolidate its workforce spread across different sites in Bangalore

BANGALORE, INDIA: Even when it has announced a 5 percent lay-off in its global headcount, Intel Corp. today announced the expansion of its R&D facility in Bangalore with an investment of over $120 million.

Though Intel doesn't have any plans to increase its 4,500 headcount for the foreseeable future, the new facility will consolidate its workforce spread across different sites in the India's Silicon Valley.

The Bangalore site, incidentally, is the second biggest non-manufacturing facility of Intel outside US.

Intel India president, Kumud Srinivasan, said that Intel has already invested over $2 billion in India. The new facility, being developed at a cost of $120 million, will come up on 18 acers of land and comprise of two buildings. The estimated completion date of SRR3 is early to mid 2015.

Srinivasan said: "The India center makes significant contributions to the entire product portfolio offered by Intel. Our new capacity in Bangalore will give us the right resources to make a meaningful difference as the company moves into exciting areas like the Internet of Things. This move re-inforces Intel's commitment to invest and grow in India."

On the layoff, the Intel India president said the 5 percent cut will be applicable globally, but it would not have any signification impact as even the annual rate of attrition was around 5-6 per cent. The layoff is primarily aimed at shifting the headcount from low priority areas she added.

Intel India has been involved across servers, PCs like All in Ones, 2 in 1s, smartphones, tablets and the Internet of Things. The core competencies of Intel India include CPU, System-on-a chip, platform, software and graphics. Intel's upcoming facility will be a global center of excellence for chip design.

Though Intel doesn't have any plans to increase its 4,500 headcount for the foreseeable future, the new facility will consolidate its workforce spread across different sites in Bangalore.

Srinivasan said that Intel has already invested over $2 billion in India. The new Bangalore facility will come up on 18 acers of land and comprise of two buildings. The estimated completion date of the SRR3 is early- to mid-2015.

Intel to invest over $120mn to expand R&D center in Bangalore - CIOL


----------



## Chanakya's_Chant

*India remains world's 4th largest steel producer in 2013




*
_India was the fourth largest steel maker in the previous three years as well with a total output of 77.3 MT 2012, 73.6 MT in 2011 and 69 MT in 2010. It had clinched the third spot in 2009. (Representative image)_

NEW DELHI: *India's position in world's steel production remained unchanged at the fourth slot in 2013 with an output of 81.2 million tonnes. *

*This is despite India logging the second highest growth of 5.1 per cent among the top five producers.* 

There was no change in the order of top three steel producing nations with China, Japan and the US retaining their slots in the respective order in 2013, the World Steel Association (WSA) data revealed on Thursday. 

India was the fourth largest steel maker in the previous three years as well with a total output of 77.3 MT 2012, 73.6 MT in 2011 and 69 MT in 2010. It had clinched the third spot in 2009. 

"World crude steel production reached 1,607 MT for 2013, up by 3.5 per cent compared to 2012. The growth came mainly from Asia and the Middle East while crude steel production in all other regions decreased in 2013 compared to 2012," WSA said. 

Recording a growth of six per cent, Asia produced 1,081 MT steel in 2013. The region's share of world steel production increased slightly from 65.7 per cent in 2012 to 67.3 per cent in 2013. 

Country-wise, China produced 779 MT, an increase of 7.5 per cent over 2012. Its share in world crude steel production increased from 46.7 per cent in 2012 to 48.5 per cent in 2013. Japan produced 110.57 MT and South Korea 66 MT in 2013. 

The Middle East produced 26.3 MT steel, up by 6.8 per cent, over 24.7 MT production a year ago. 

"The EU recorded a decrease of 1.8 per cent compared to 2012, producing 165.6 MT of crude steel in 2013," WSA said, adding the production in North America was 119.3 MT, a dip of 1.9 per cent. The US produced 87 MT, down by two per cent over 2012. 

CIS countries produced 109 MT steel during the year, down 1.8 per cent. Russian production was at 69.4 MT, a decrease of 1.5 per cent over 2012. South America's production was at 46 MT, down 0.8 per cent.​
Source:- India remains world's 4th largest steel producer in 2013 - The Economic Times​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kbd-raaf

China produces 779MT by itself -.-

Over capacity much?


----------



## 45'22'

we should produce more.......5 percent increase its not enuff


----------



## Chanakya's_Chant

kbd-raaf said:


> China produces 779MT by itself -.-
> 
> Over capacity much?







For China, Too Much Steel Isn't Enough - Businessweek



45'22' said:


> we should produce more.......5 percent increase its not enuff



Thanks to the recent economic slowdown - At times the IIP (Index of Industrial Production) even went negative - but still it was really good to see India logging the second highest growth of 5.1 per cent among the top five producers. As now we are out of the woods and the economy is in recovery mode I am pretty convinced that we got to give a tough competition to United States this year!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dontsuspendme

And still we import steel!!!


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

kbd-raaf said:


> China produces 779MT by itself -.-
> 
> Over capacity much?



Over capacity?

Do you know how much more we need to build, to get our infrastructure/housing *per capita,* up to the level of any developed country?

Or do you think we should just sit on our low per capita without building more? And stay as a developing country forever?

We're trying to become a developed country. For 1+ billion people we need an insane amount of production.


----------



## kbd-raaf

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Over capacity?
> 
> Do you know how much more we need to build, to get our infrastructure/housing *per capita,* up to the level of any developed country?
> 
> Or do you think we should just sit on our low per capita without building more? And stay as a developing country forever?
> 
> We're trying to become a developed country. For 1+ billion people we need an insane amount of production.



Yes, yes I know why it's being done 

But following the infrastructure boom all the plants are no longer financially viable. Mind selling some of those steel stocks to India for dirt cheap prices?


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

kbd-raaf said:


> Yes, yes I know why it's being done
> 
> But following the infrastructure boom all the plants are no longer financially viable. Mind selling some of those steel stocks to India for dirt cheap prices?



If the day comes when we no longer need it, I don't see any problem with selling it. 

However that will take a while.

For example, the USA has about 900 vehicles per 1000 people. China has 83 vehicles per 1000 people.

List of countries by vehicles per capita - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

The only chance for us to become a developed nation in the next 10-20 years is to produce like crazy. It is ridiculous that the USA has significantly more railway and road infrastructure than China even though their population is so much smaller!


----------



## kbd-raaf

Chinese-Dragon said:


> If the day comes when we no longer need it, I don't see any problem with selling it.
> 
> However that will take a while.
> 
> For example, the USA has about 900 vehicles per 1000 people. China has 83 vehicles per 1000 people.
> 
> List of countries by vehicles per capita - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> The only chance for us to become a developed nation in the next 10-20 years is to produce like crazy. It is ridiculous that the USA has significantly more railway and road infrastructure than China even though their population is so much smaller!



I don't know about China but in the US, public transport is crap. You need to have a car to get around. Do you really want that to happen in China?

To be honest; I don't want that to happen in India.

I think our planet could barely sustain a developed US and China but not a developed US, China and India.

I've been trying to analyse how China is able to finance their infrastructure with cheap and easy credit to it's companies.

Imho, it comes from all loans being government backed. Which in turn has massive reserves to cover its ***. Good thing Chinese and Japanese banks are funding infra development in India otherwise we'd see Indian infra co.s paying massive interest for their credit-backed developments.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RPK

India can beat Japan in no time. believe me


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

kbd-raaf said:


> I don't know about China but in the US, public transport is crap. You need to have a car to get around. Do you really want that to happen in China?



Sure, but how come America has more than double the railway network of China, even though their population is so vastly smaller? In per capita terms the difference is ghastly.

Because they are developed. Development is a very hard business when it comes to a population of 1+ billion, we need to do what they did... but on a vastly bigger scale if we are ever to become developed.




kbd-raaf said:


> I think our planet could barely sustain a developed US and China but not a developed US, China and India.



I agree.

Frankly, current levels of technology would not support both China and India becoming developed.

So there needs to be a *big technological leap* before such a thing could be sustainable. Some kind of renewable technology that can practically and efficiently replace oil, would be a good start.


----------



## Vinod2070

I don't think we need to necessarily be so pessimistic or think win-lose.

The current trends actually show that the renewable energy can go mainstream and solve the energy issues. The transportation sector can run on electricity in a matter of decades and most of that electricity can come from renewables.

Already more new generation capacity coming up every year is renewable worldwide than based on fossil fuels or nuclear. The trend is only accelerating.

The fossil fuel age has run for a couple of centuries but it is about to run its course.


----------



## kbd-raaf

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Sure, but how come America has more than double the railway network of China, even though their population is so vastly smaller? In per capita terms the difference is ghastly.
> 
> Because they are developed. Development is a very hard business when it comes to a population of 1+ billion, we need to do what they did... but on a vastly bigger scale if we are ever to become developed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree.
> 
> Frankly, current levels of technology would not support both China and India becoming developed.
> 
> So there needs to be a *big technological leap* before such a thing could be sustainable. Some kind of renewable technology that can practically and efficiently replace oil, would be a good start.



How come? 150+ years of technological and industrial domination.

Yeah and who knows where such a leap will come from.


----------



## Chronos

@kbd-raaf @Chinese-Dragon 

You guys are on point about sustainanble development.

It is not a greenie buzzword anymore. Think about it realistically.

You have vast, dumping grounds in Kenya that has used computer parts that form hills of garbage transported from Britain.


----------



## cirr

28 January 2014 Last updated at 07:00 GMT

*India raises interest rates rise to stem inflation*







India's central bank has *unexpectedly* raised interest rates in an attempt to rein in *stubbornly high consumer prices* in a crucial election year.

The Reserve Bank of India (RBI) raised the benchmark repo rate - the amount at which it charges to lend to commercial banks - to 8% from 7.75%.

Economists had expected no change after its meeting in Mumbai on Tuesday.

The RBI said that another near-term hike was unlikely *if* inflation eased to a more comfortable level.

India's main gauge of inflation, the wholesale price index (WPI), rose 6.16% in December, from a year earlier. While that was a slight fall on from the previous month, the rate continues to remain an issue with the central bank.

'Weakens growth'

Inflation is also a tax that is grossly inequitable, falling hardest on the very poor”

Meanwhile, the country's consumer prices index (*CPI*) - which is seen as the key gauge of inflation across most other countries - rose at an annual rate of *9.87%* in December.

"Inflation excluding food and fuel has also been high, especially in respect of services, indicative of wage pressures and other second-round effects," the central bank said in a statement.

"Elevated levels of inflation erode household budgets and constrict the purchasing power of consumers. This, in turn, discourages investment and weakens growth."

The RBI last week had proposed setting a target of *4% consumer inflation by 2016*.

It said that the increase in the policy rate "will set the economy securely on the recommended disinflationary path".

RBI chief Raghuram Rajan had left rates unchanged at the bank's last policy meeting in December, after raising the benchmark rate in September and October.

India's main share index fell following the announcement, with lenders such as ICICI Bank leading the decline.

*Price problem*





India's central bank has been trying to control rising prices

India has been struggling to control what is *Asia's highest inflation level*, which was running at about 10% last year.

Rising prices have impeded economic growth in the country, which has also been under pressure from a weakened currency.

The Indian rupee has lost about 14% of its value over the past 12 months, which has made the cost of imported products more expensive.

Higher inflation causes consumers to spend less, and its impact is felt most by India's poor. According to the World Bank, nearly two-thirds of India's population live on less than $2 a day.

The central bank said in its statement that "inflation is also a tax that is grossly inequitable, falling hardest on the very poor".

Companies higher input costs have prompted some to raise prices.

Authorities have been trying to bring down prices, as inflation is also a politically sensitive issue in India.

The country is due to hold general elections in May.

BBC News - India raises interest rates rise to stem inflation


----------



## SpArK

India, Netherlands Sign MoU in Health Sector Partnership


----------



## Abhishek_

*TN govt. to carry out study for Chennai Metro phase-II project*






Giving a fillip to the Chennai Metro Rail Project, the State government will take up a detailed project report for Phase II of the project in newly identified corridors.

Stating this in his customary address to the Assembly, Governor K. Rosaiah on Thursday told the House that the State government would ensure “faster clearance” from the Union government for the Washermenpet-Thiruvottriyur corridor.

The address, which provided an account of the status of implementation of various projects and schemes of the State government, referred to the move to launch a “state portal on employment” as an integrated platform for job seekers and employers. The proposed portal would offer a single window of information on job counseling, training and placement facilitation.

Mr. Rosaiah, who informed the Assembly that the government had substantially increased the Plan expenditure target to Rs. 37,128 crore this year, said the Plan size would be further enhanced to Rs. 42,185 crore during 2014-2015.

He reiterated the State government’s position that the National Food Security Act would not achieve the goal of food security effectively.

Even as the Governor began his address, Dravida Munnetra Kazhagam floor leader, M.K. Stalin, led a walkout of his party members. He was followed by M.H. Jawahirullah of the Manithaneya Makkal Katchi and K. Krishnasamy of the Puthiya Tamizhagam. 

TN govt. to carry out study for Chennai Metro phase-II project - The Hindu


----------



## cloud_9

Queensland Government sign $4.4 billion deal with Bombardier NGR Consortium for 75 new six-car trains


> A FLEET of new trains ordered by the Queensland Government will be made in India, the Treasurer has confirmed.
> 
> Tim Nicholls and Transport Minister Scott Emerson on Wednesday announced they had struck a deal with the Bombardier NGR Consortium to build 75 new six-car trains for a bargain price.
> 
> Mr Nicholls said the $4.4 billion deal ensured the government would get "twice the train for the same amount of money" earmarked for the project by the previous Labor administration.
> 
> "For the same price Labor was paying, we're getting an extra three cars per train set so this is a value for money outcome," he said.
> 
> "It will also involve the creation of approximately 500 new jobs, 150 of those in maintenance at the new facility that will be constructed at Wulkuraka near Ipswich."
> 
> He denied the price tag was due to the fact the trains were being built in India, rather than by local manufacturers.
> 
> "The contract and consortia initially involved an Australian component of it but Downer withdrew from the consortia as a result of their own decision-making," Mr Nicholls said.
> 
> Mr Emerson said Downer had the contract for the new $200 million Spirit of Queensland tourist train.
> 
> "They were initially part of the consortium with Bombardier but for their own reasons they decided to withdraw from that," he said.
> 
> "We would've loved to have had them there as part of the tendering process."
> 
> The first of the new trains would be on the tracks late next year, Mr Nicholls said.
> 
> "We'll have new state of the art facilities providing enhanced comfort and services, things like wifi on board, wider corridors and those sorts of facilities as well as the latest equipment running on our rail network here in Qld," he said.
> 
> Passengers will be able to walk all the way through the new six-car trains, which will also feature toilets.
> 
> Each train will cost approximately $13.7 million to build - down from an estimated $25 million each.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

Research on new materials is the need of the hour to give necessary impetus to new developments, and the perceptible gap between educational system and industry in the country should be reduced to boost research, said DRDO (Project Monitoring) Director V. Varadharajan.

Delivering graduation day address at Anna University College (Dindigul centre) here on Saturday, he said the country needed trained human resources. “We need smarter products in our day-to-day life. Academicians and researchers in higher educational institutes should interact more with the industry to make innovative products and to provide innovative services,” he added.

While software industry had taken the country to new heights, the country had still been lacking in world-class manufacturing standards in electronics sector.

Semiconductor industry could not boast of a world-class Silicon foundry producing the latest processors.

Dependency on import of critical electronic devices exposed systems to malware content that could help adversaries attain their objectives through devious means, he added. “Innovation in manufacturing sector is necessary,” he added.

Now, Hardware Technology Parks with an aim of promoting Electronic System Design and Manufacturing (ESDM) were being set up across the country. With 52 laboratories and 7,000 scientists and nearly 25,000 technical and administrative personnel, the DRDO had been providing the vital link between its laboratories and educational institutions to carry out directed research.

Educational institutions could enter into contract with its laboratories for acquiring research services. It had also set up a Research and Innovation Centre at IIT-Madras and a Bio-Technology Research Park at Bharathiar University, Coimbatore.

Defence News - Innovation in manufacturing sector is necessary


----------



## jarves

Angad Daryani, a 15-year-old Mumbai resident, found it tough to convince his dad to part with the Rs one lakh required for buying a ready-to-use 3D printer. So he decided to make one himself. "Eventually, I could do it in half the amount," says Daryani, who is now planning to sell his assembled printers, which can make a physical object from a three-dimensional digital model, at under Rs 20,000 - a price he claims is the cheapest in the country.





The youngest Indian to build a 3D printer at home, Daryani represents a growing breed of Do-It-Yourself (DIY) enthusiasts who are assembling their own machines. Many of them are hobbyists and creators who can't sit still unless they are making something.

Karan Chaphekar, another Mumbaikar, built his first 3D printer almost three years ago after he had built his first robot. "I was looking for something exciting to make and stumbled upon the world of 3D printers," says the 24-year-old ardent Star Wars fan. Not surprisingly, one of the first things that came out of his printer was a bust of Yoda, complete with trademark pointed ears and worry-lines, finely etched in white plastic.

Watching a 3D model slowly 'come to life' as the printer spews rings of moulded plastic, can be exciting. But how tough is it to assemble a 3D printer? "Most of the popular DIY desktop 3D printers are based on open source designs like RepRap which are easy to use. In fact, the technology is such that any class 12 student can assemble it and make it work within 48 hours." says Rakesh Shishodia of 3D Printonics that regularly organizes workshops to introduce home users to 3D printing.

The presence of a vibrant '3D makers' community on the web also helps. "The internet is full of resources - from websites featuring 3D models of objects to open source developer forums - where information and updates are regularly exchanged," says Chaphekar. As for the printer components, some are imported while quite a few are now available locally. "The beauty of an open source 3D printer is that it can also print its own parts. It's a self-replicating machine. We can, in a sense, print a new printer from an existing printer in a few hours," says Asil Rohit, another ardent DIYer, who won a competition to make affordable 3D printers at his college Manipal Institute of Technology. The 19-year-old now runs a start-up that has sold almost 10 assembled printers in the two months since it launched.

Observers say that the growing tribe of DIYers has the potential to start what is being termed as a desktop 3D printer revolution. "The situation is quite similar to the one a few decades ago when enthusiasts would assemble desktop personal computers. Just like computers revolutionized the way we work, this, too, has the potential to change how we create products in the future," says Zalak Shah, research associate at technology research firm Gartner India. However, it's early days yet. While industrial 3D printers have started pushing limits on the kind of products they can create - from aircraft parts to human tissues - the field is still evolving for desktop DIY printers. The products being churned out by DIYers are currently limited to stuff like toys, mementos, personalized smartphone cases, artificial jewellery etc with occasional experiments in printing gummy, barely edible food. On the horizon, though, are newer areas where they can play a more utilitarian role.





An interesting application is in waste management. "Home 3D printers have the potential to start a recycling revolution in the country," says Rohit. "We are looking at a scenario a few years down the line when instead of throwing a used Coke can into the dustbin, you throw it into your printer and voila, it gets converted into something useful like cutlery."

Another obvious area is education. Nikhil Velpanur, who runs a Bangalore-based technology incubator, says that prints of 3D models may soon become an integral part of teaching. "Imagine how easy it would be for a child to relate to a subject like chemistry if she is able to hold a 3D print of a molecule and see how it is formed."

As 3D printing becomes more utilitarian and finds application in everyday life - possibilities of printing regular medicines and exquisite food from a 3D printer at home are being touted as a reality in a few years' time - the cost of desktop 3D printers is expected to go down. This might impact the DIYers in the long run. "Currently, it is much cheaper to make your own 3D printer than buy an off-the shelf one," says Shishodia. "But as new players enter the market and the price point goes down, the DIY segment will diminish. However, this will take a few years at least..till then, the DIYers will continue to grow the market."


Making 3D printers now child's play - Times Of India


----------



## jarves

Centre mulls giving modernised boats to fishermen: Natchiappan - The Hindu

Updated: February 3, 2014 16:31 IST

The Centre was examining the prospects of giving modernised boats and fishing equipment to Tamil Nadu fishermen to enable them go for deep sea fishing in the wake of alleged attacks on them by Sri Lankan Navy, Minister of State for Commerce and Industries Sudarsana Natchiappan said on Monday.

“We are looking for presenting modernised boats and other equipment to fishermen so that they can go into deep sea for fishing. This will help to root out the problems faced by them”, he told reporters in Chennai.

He said the modalities in this regard would be decided after discussions with fishermen.

“After the announcement based on the talks (held in Chennai last month), we will hold a meeting with fishermen on how it can be taken forward”, he said.

Representatives of India and Sri Lankan officials and fishermen’s associations participated in a meeting on January 27 here aimed to find a solution to the dispute over fishing in Palk Straits, which had seen Tamil Nadu fishermen frequently coming under alleged attacks and detentions by Lankan Navy frequently.

Sri Lanka accuses Tamil Nadu fishermen of straying into their territorial waters, while the latter maintain they are only fishing in their traditional areas, especially around Katchatheevu, an islet ceded by India to Colombo in 1974.

The two countries had decided to release over 400 fishermen in the custody of each other, prior to the meeting.


----------



## jarves

*India issues global tender for building Navi Mumbai airport*

New Delhi: India has asked for interest from global companies to build and operate a new airport in Navi Mumbai, estimated to cost nearly $2 billion initially, in the outskirts of the financial capital to meet growing air traffic. The airport will be built in partnership with the government, and will be expanded over four phases. Air passenger traffic via Mumbai is expected to exceed 40 million by 2017 and more than 100 million by 2030, according to a state agency study. The government released on Wednesday the initial documents for the two-stage bidding process for the airport, which is planned to be operational by 2017. The first two phases are estimated to cost 95 billion rupees, while there will be a pre- development cost of 23.58 billion rupees, the City and Industrial Development Corp. of Maharashtra Ltd (CIDCO), state agency said. The airport, proposed to be developed over an area of 1160 hectares, will start with a capacity to handle 10 million passengers a year and will have an ultimate annual capacity for 60 million passengers a year, after expansion. Mumbai and New Delhi are the two major international air gateways in India. The existing Mumbai airport, run by a consortium of infrastructure firm GVK and the state-run airport operator, recently increased its passenger-handling capacity by opening a new terminal. The joint-venture company running the Mumbai airport has a right of first refusal for the new airport. 

India issues global tender for building Navi Mumbai airport | NDTV.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fsayed

Cabinet approves $1.6 billion Vodafone deal - The Times of India


----------



## jarves

Mahindra plans to invest Rs 5,000 crore in next 3 years - The Times of India

GREATER NOIDA: Auto major Mahindra & Mahindra (M&M) plans to invest Rs 5,000 crore over the next three years towards infrastructure upgradation, product development and capacity expansion.

The company is also planning to introduce 8-10 new variants and upgrades of its products this year.

"Adding new products is a continuous process...We have grown consistently over the last few years. We plan to invest Rs 5,000 crore over the next three years to continue this momentum," M&M chief executive - Automotive Division Pravin Shah said.

He added the investment will be made to enhance capacity and infrastructure as well as development of new products.

Talking about new manufacturing units, he said the company is exploring new locations for expanding capacity.

"We are introducing new vehicles, new models and so, expansion of capacity has to happen. We are in conversation with the Maharashtra government and if we get the things (incentives) we are looking for, then we will expand the capacity there itself," Shah said.

M&M is also aggressively and extensively looking at other locations, he added.

The firm has two manufacturing units at Zaheerabad and Haridwar and another four units in Maharashtra at Igatpuri (engine plant), Nasik, Chakan and Kandivali.

On the industry, Shah said the vehicle segments like SUVs, MPVs and UVs are growing at a higher pace than other categories.

"SIAM has predicted that the car sales would grow 5-7 per cent this year. On the other hand, the products like UVs, SUVs and MPVs are growing at a stronger pace," he said.

Last month, M&M reported 13.77 per cent decline in total sales at 42,685 units. The company had sold 49,503 units in the same month previous year.

Its sales of passenger vehicles, including Scorpio, XUV500, Xylo, Bolero and Verito, stood at 19,792 units during the month as against 26,555 in January 2013, down 25 per cent.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jarves

Monorail DPR for Trivandrum and Kozhikode to be submitted for nod - The Hindu
Projects in Thiruvananthapuram, Kozhikode

The revised Detailed Project Report (DPR) for the monorail projects, an elevated Mass Rapid Transit System (MRTS) in Thiruvananthapuram and Kozhikode, will be submitted soon to the Union Ministry of Urban Development for approval.

This was decided at the seventh board meeting of Kerala Monorail Corporation Limited (KMCL), SPV set up to execute the MRTS, chaired by KMCL chairman and Chief Minister Oommen Chandy at the legislature complex here on Wednesday.

The board was informed that five companies - Bombardier Transportation, Hitachi, Afcons, Scumi, and Larsen and Toubro - dealing with the MRTS had expressed interest after tender norms to select an exclusive developer-contractor were revised by the Delhi Metro Rail Corporation, the general consultant.

As per the revised norms, the rolling stock manufacturer need only be a technical partner. The supplier-credit norm had also been removed in the wake of a directive of the Urban Development Ministry.

The board had set up a committee comprising the Secretaries of Finance, Public Works, and Law, and managing directors of the KMCL and Kochi Metro Rail Limited to look into the amendments made in the DPR.

The board was told that global tenders had to be floated again treating the monorail projects as one as only a 36.4-km stretch would be covered in the first phase in both the cities.

A pre-bid meeting would be held in New Delhi on February 20 and April 15 had been fixed as the last date for submission of the global tenders. SBI Caps would carry out the financial appraisal of the project.

Minister for Public Works and vice-chairman of the KMCL V.K. Ebrahim Kunju said talks for making available funds for the ambitious project were on.
Nationalised banks - Central Bank, Federal Bank, SBI, SBT, Syndicate Bank- and HDFC had come forward to invest for the project, he added.

Industry Minister P.K. Kunhalikutty; Minister for Railways Aryadan Mohammed; Secretary, PWD, T.O. Sooraj; managing director of KMRL Elias George; and managing director of KMCL Harikesh P.C, attended the board meeting.


----------



## jarves

24,000 foreign tourists visit Surajkund fair | Business Standard

In the first six days of the fortnight-long annual fair, the footfall in the 28th Surajkund International Crafts Mela in Haryana's Faridabad district has crossed 1.75 lakh, including nearly 24,000 international visitors.

Stating this today, member of Surajkund Mela Authority and Haryana Tourism MD, Sumita Misra said the fair was attracting people from different walks of life and across age groups.

She said only craftspersons enlisted in the list given by the government are allowed to set up their stalls in the Mela after screening which include national and state awardees.

She said that the main motive behind organising such a grand fair is to provide the craftspersons an opportunity to sell their products directly to the buyers without the involvement of middlemen.

Misra said that the Surajkund Mela Authority made elaborate transport arrangements and with the cooperation of Haryana Roadways, special buses were being run for visitors.

She said that these buses are operational between 8 am and 5.30 pm from Inter State Bus Terminus in Delhi to Surajkund.

For the convenience of senior citizens and physically-challenged persons, she said a Golf Cart and a battery-operated rickshaw are available on request.

The Crafts Mela, which has Goa as its theme state this year and Sri Lanka as 'partner country', was inaugurated by Haryana Chief Minister Bhupinder Singh Hooda, on February 1.

This year, craftspersons, weavers, cultural troupes and artistes from Russia, Belarus, Kazakhstan, Uzbekistan, Kyrgyzstan, Tajikistan, Portugal, Iran, Uganda, Brazil, Ivory Coast, Thailand and SAARC nations Sri Lanka, Afghanistan, Bhutan, Nepal and Pakistan are participating.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jarves



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## shree835

​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jarves

http://haryanaabtak.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/02/mela1.jpg

http://znn.india.com/Img/2014/2/4/Surajkund-040214-ra15.jpg

http://www.smepool.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/02/Surajkund-Mela-9.jpg

http://www.smepool.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/02/Surajkund-Mela-4.jpg


----------



## shree835



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fsayed

1 bn plastic notes of Rs 10 denomination later this year - The Economic Times


----------



## cirr

Contrary to forecasts dolled out by our ever-so-optimistic Indian friends，FY 2014-2015 will turn out to be the 3rd year in which the economy grows less than 5%。

Three sub 5% growths in as many years。

*India to grow at 4.9%, second lowest in 10 yrs*

HT Correspondent, Hindustan Times New Delhi, February 07, 2014 

India’s economy is set to grow at 4.9% during 2013-14, marginally higher than last year’s 4.5% crawl, but not fast enough to suggest a sharp turnaround needed to combat a toxic mix of high prices and crippling industrial deceleration in an election year.

Advertisement
India’s gross domestic product (GDP) — the total value of all goods and services produced within the country’s boundaries — has now grown at below 5% for the second successive year, mirroring the sharp turnabout in the economy that had sizzled at more than 8% for five of the last 10-years.

The advance estimates of the GDP put out by the Central Statistics Office (CSO) show how factories are producing less resulting in fewer jobs. This, along with high prices, has resulted in the slide in the economy, which until recently, was an engine for global growth.

Despite the sharp deceleration over the last two years, India’s GDP grew at an average of 7.6% between 2004-05 and 2013-14, the 10 years of UPA rule, second only to China and far higher than the US and European countries.

Finance minister P Chidambar-am was confident that the final estimates would peg growth figures at above 5%. “I am confident the final estimate will be not less than 5% for the whole year,” he told PTI.

*Read: India's lower GDP growth is good news for some*

The farm sector, propped by a monsoon-aided bumper harvest, is set to grow by 4.6% in the current fiscal from last year’s 1.4%.

A sharp jump back in factory output and a robust turnaround in the services sector, which accounts for more than two-thirds of the economy, is critical to arrest the deceleration.

The construction sector, the lifeblood of critical industries such as cement and steel and the income source for millions of daily-wage earners, is forecast to inch at 1.7% during the year, marginally higher than last year’s 1.1%.

The manufacturing sector is set to fall by 0.2%, the first such contraction since 1991-92 demonstrating the rather muted activity across millions of factories.

“The investment pipeline has completely depleted and fresh investments by the private corporate sector are unlikely unless there is a sustained recovery in demand,” credit rating and market research firm Crisil said in a report released Friday.


----------



## fsayed

cirr said:


> Contrary to forecasts dolled out by our ever-so-optimistic Indian friends，FY 2014-2015 will turn out to be the 3rd year in which the economy grows less than 5%。
> 
> Three sub 5% growths in as many years。
> 
> *India to grow at 4.9%, second lowest in 10 yrs*
> 
> HT Correspondent, Hindustan Times New Delhi, February 07, 2014
> 
> India’s economy is set to grow at 4.9% during 2013-14, marginally higher than last year’s 4.5% crawl, but not fast enough to suggest a sharp turnaround needed to combat a toxic mix of high prices and crippling industrial deceleration in an election year.
> 
> Advertisement
> India’s gross domestic product (GDP) — the total value of all goods and services produced within the country’s boundaries — has now grown at below 5% for the second successive year, mirroring the sharp turnabout in the economy that had sizzled at more than 8% for five of the last 10-years.
> 
> The advance estimates of the GDP put out by the Central Statistics Office (CSO) show how factories are producing less resulting in fewer jobs. This, along with high prices, has resulted in the slide in the economy, which until recently, was an engine for global growth.
> 
> Despite the sharp deceleration over the last two years, India’s GDP grew at an average of 7.6% between 2004-05 and 2013-14, the 10 years of UPA rule, second only to China and far higher than the US and European countries.
> 
> Finance minister P Chidambar-am was confident that the final estimates would peg growth figures at above 5%. “I am confident the final estimate will be not less than 5% for the whole year,” he told PTI.
> 
> *Read: India's lower GDP growth is good news for some*
> 
> The farm sector, propped by a monsoon-aided bumper harvest, is set to grow by 4.6% in the current fiscal from last year’s 1.4%.
> 
> A sharp jump back in factory output and a robust turnaround in the services sector, which accounts for more than two-thirds of the economy, is critical to arrest the deceleration.
> 
> The construction sector, the lifeblood of critical industries such as cement and steel and the income source for millions of daily-wage earners, is forecast to inch at 1.7% during the year, marginally higher than last year’s 1.1%.
> 
> The manufacturing sector is set to fall by 0.2%, the first such contraction since 1991-92 demonstrating the rather muted activity across millions of factories.
> 
> “The investment pipeline has completely depleted and fresh investments by the private corporate sector are unlikely unless there is a sustained recovery in demand,” credit rating and market research firm Crisil said in a report released Friday.




*Growth will not be less than 5% in 2013-14: P Chidambaram*
By PTI | 8 Feb, 2014, 05.03PM IST
15 comments |Post a Comment

NEW DELHI: Finance Minister P Chidambaram today expressed confidence that the economic growth rate for the current financial year will be revised to not less than 5 per cent. 

"I am confident that the final estimate will be not less than 5 per cent for the whole year," Chidambaram said, while commenting on the Central Statistics Office's projection of 4.9 per cent growth. 

Growth in 2012-13 slipped to a decade-low of 4.5 per cent. The economy expanded 4.6 per cent in the first ha .. 

Read more at:
Growth will not be less than 5% in 2013-14: P Chidambaram - The Economic Times


----------



## Executioner

Chidambaram a$$ hole. 


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fsayed

*Slowdown over? You may see a 15% hike in salary this year*
By Sushma U N, TNN | 8 Feb, 2014, 09.26AM IST
12 comments |Post a Comment

CHENNAI: All the talk about the revival after the slowdown is going to finally show up your wallets. Most companies are approaching the appraisal season and HR experts say early indications are that there will be a marginal increase hikes this year. 

"This year has been cautious but has not been as bad as last year, so hikes will be better than last year, albeit marginally," said Ashok Reddy, co-founder of staffing company TeamLease Services. An .. 

Read more at:
Slowdown over? You may see a 15% hike in salary this year - The Economic Times

EM selloff: How Indian stock markets escaped the rout 

Read more at:
EM selloff: How Indian stock markets escaped the rout - The Economic Times
A large part of the bearishness seen on Indian stock markets last year was attributed to the fall in the Indian currency, which plunged to near-69 levels against the US dollar in late August. 

The S&P BSE Sensex slipped nearly 6 per cent, or over 1,000 points, in three months starting August. And then stepped in the government and the RBI in the month of September announcing a slew of measures, including the much criticised rate hikes and curbs on gold import. 

The Sensex .. 

Read more at:
EM selloff: How Indian stock markets escaped the rout - The Economic Times




​
Coming to RBI's rate hikes, experts say it has been a positive for the rupee. 


Read more at:
http://economictimes.indiatimes.com/articleshow/30050503.cms?utm_source=contentofinterest&utm_medium=text&utm_campaign=cppst


----------



## fsayed

India’s economy suddenly looks better managed, rupee more stable - The Economic Times


----------



## cirr

After revision，India's GDP growth in FY 2013-2014 is more likely to end at 4.5%。

For FY 2014-2015，the country‘s growth should be lucky to stay above 4%。

Indian politicians always make optimistic noises at the beginning of a new year but never deliver。

Go and check these thugs' previous remarks and see how far their forecasts，or rather，wishful thinkings，are from reality。

PS For an economy that grows at an anemic pace，hiking salary means nothing but hyper inflation and a fast depreciating currency。


----------



## cirr

Five years after the 2008 world financial crisis，India’s GDP in USD terms is still stuck at a puny 1.7 trillion，while in the same time span China's has more than doubled to become a 9.4 trillion USD（based on 2013 year-end market exchange rates）economy。

*India $1.7 trillion economy, per capita income rises to Rs 74,920*

PTIFeb 7, 2014, 06.52PM IST













(The size of the economy at…)

NEW DELHI: India's per capita income is projected to soar by 10.4 per cent to Rs 74,920 in 2013-14 as the country becomes a $1.7 trillion economy.

Per capita income is calculated by evenly dividing the national income by the country's population.

*However, the increase in per capita income would be only 2.8 per cent in 2013-14 if it is calculated on the basis of 2004-05 prices*.





Per capita income (at 2004-05 prices) would be Rs 39,961 in 2013-14, against Rs 38,856 in the previous fiscal, according to the latest data on national income.

The size of the economy at current prices is projected to rise to Rs 105.39 lakh crore ($1.7 trillion)at the end of 2013-14 fiscal, up 12.26 per cent from Rs 93.88 lakh crore in FY 2012-13.

Based on 2004-05 prices, the Indian economy is projected to expand by 4.9 per cent in the 2013-14 fiscal. This is higher than 4.5 per cent growth in 2012-13.

The country's population is expected to increase to 123 crore by the end of March 2014, from 121.7 crore in March 2013.


----------



## fsayed

पर्यावरण और वन विभाग के साथ मिलकर वन्य जीव ट्रस्ट ऑफ इंडिया ने अरूणाचल के मयूदिया गांव के 25 हजार घरों में सौर उर्जा उपकरण बांटे है। ताकि यहां बिजली की कमी को पूरा किया जा सके।
यह भारत मे एक अनोखा प्रयोग है।

Banking expansion may create up to 20 lakh new jobs: Experts - The Economic Times

Banking expansion may create up to 20 lakh new jobs: Experts 

Read more at:
Banking expansion may create up to 20 lakh new jobs: Experts - The Economic Times


----------



## fsayed

Fiscal deficit likely to come down to 4.7% in 2013-14 

Read more at:
Fiscal deficit likely to come down to 4.7% in 2013-14 - The Economic Times


----------



## jarves

PORT BLAIR: The international airport here is likely to be equipped with night landing facility within six months with the Andaman and Nicobar administration taking steps to improve infrastructure.

Briefing a delegation of journalists here, lieutenant governor Ajay Kumar Singh said, "Though we have an international airport here, we don't have any international flight landing presently. So, we intend to improve the infrastructure and try to get some of these 96 flights land here. So, night landings in Andaman are possible within six months."

Observing that there were over 96 flights passing over the Andaman Islands, the lieutenant general (retired) said, "We are in the process of expanding the airport infrastructure. We are talking to the civil aviation ministry for another airport. The foundation stone for that will be laid soon."

Currently, few airliners fly to Andamans from the mainland and they do not fly in the nights, as the Veer Savarkar International Airport at Port Blair does not have the necessary infrastructure.

The scenic Island had received over 2,50,000 tourists last year and the administration hoped to increase the number by furthering infrastructure.

Charting out his plan to focus on tourism and infrastructure in the Islands, Singh said the administration was making efforts to set up a government arts and science university and a medical college here for the youth here.

"We have already advertised for an advisor who will put in place the medical university to be functional from 2015. It will function from temporary premises initially and later will be moved to its own land," the LG said.

*Andaman airport to have night landing facility within 6 months*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jarves

Autos, buses in major Indian cities must have GPS facility by February 20: Road Ministry | NDTV.com
Updated: February 09, 2014 13:13 IST

The government has set a deadline for public transport vehicles running in major cities with a population of over 10 lakh to install GPS devices by February 20.

According to a Ministry of Road Transport and Highways circular, owners of public service vehicles are required to get GPS (Global Positioning System) installed in their vehicles by by February 20, 2014 failing which necessary action as deemed fit shall be taken against the defaulters.

The Road Ministry had earlier asked passenger vehicle owners to install these devices by September 30, 2013.

In January, the Cabinet Committee on Economic Affairs had approved a 1,405-crore project to track and monitor public transport and provide alarm buttons for alerting authorities.

The project involves setting up of closed circuit television (CCTVs) and using GPS to ensure safety and security of women and girls in distress.

This project is part of the the Nirbhaya Fund for women safety.

It will be implemented within two years after allocation of funds to set up a National Level Vehicle Security and Tracking System and City Command and Control Centre with installation of GPS, CCTV in public road transport.

The policy was formulated in the wake of gang-rape of a 23-year old paramedic in a moving bus, on December 16, 2012.

This victim died in a Singapore hospital on December 29.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indo-guy

jarves said:


> PORT BLAIR: The international airport here is likely to be equipped with night landing facility within six months with the Andaman and Nicobar administration taking steps to improve infrastructure.
> 
> Briefing a delegation of journalists here, lieutenant governor Ajay Kumar Singh said, "Though we have an international airport here, we don't have any international flight landing presently. So, we intend to improve the infrastructure and try to get some of these 96 flights land here. So, night landings in Andaman are possible within six months."
> 
> Observing that there were over 96 flights passing over the Andaman Islands, the lieutenant general (retired) said, "We are in the process of expanding the airport infrastructure. We are talking to the civil aviation ministry for another airport. The foundation stone for that will be laid soon."
> 
> Currently, few airliners fly to Andamans from the mainland and they do not fly in the nights, as the Veer Savarkar International Airport at Port Blair does not have the necessary infrastructure.
> 
> The scenic Island had received over 2,50,000 tourists last year and the administration hoped to increase the number by furthering infrastructure.
> 
> Charting out his plan to focus on tourism and infrastructure in the Islands, Singh said the administration was making efforts to set up a government arts and science university and a medical college here for the youth here.
> 
> "We have already advertised for an advisor who will put in place the medical university to be functional from 2015. It will function from temporary premises initially and later will be moved to its own land," the LG said.
> 
> *Andaman airport to have night landing facility within 6 months*


 

Just for information.

Port Blair airport is named - Veer Savarkar Airport ( and most appropriately and deservedly )

I am posting video just for quick reference !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jarves

GPS-based navigation system from February | Deccan Chronicle







Chennai: GPS Aided Geo Augmented Navigation or Gagan will become operational in February this year. “We will remove the code that has been set for the last one year to use Gagan on a test basis so that anyone with a receiver and access to the application can use the satellite-based navigation system,” said S. V. Satish, GM-Air Traffic Management, Gagan project, Airports Authority of India (AAI). Its service area would be restricted to the Indian subcontinent and the Indian flight region.

Satish said that it could improve on the 25-m accuracy and integrity information provided by GPS. The aviation sector would benefit the most, he said, as it need not depend on ground-based navigational aids.

“We will have aircraft develop procedure based on Gagan. It will help provide vertical guidance, thereby shortening the route and resulting in less fuel consumption. We can also create flexible routes and noise pollution will be reduced.”

However, Gagan’s full incorporation into Indian aviation would be a gradual transition, taking from three years to a decade, as “Aircraft need to be equipped with a receiver to get its signals,” Satish pointed out. He further said that there could be heavy costs to be incurred to integrate Gagan into old aircraft. The aviation industry would therefore be given enough time to merge into the new system.

Aircraft manufacturers have already been given the platform to receive signals from Gagan in the Satellite Based Augmented System (SBAS) receiver. According to the AAI, India joins the US, Europe and Japan to get on to the SBAS bandwagon.

“A little improvement to the present GPS system is enough to receive signals from Gagan,” he said, adding that the cost of the basic receiver chip starts at $10, the complete receiver system working out to $3000.


----------



## shuntmaster

This is our unsinkable aircraft carrier at the mouth of Malacca straights.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indo-guy

shuntmaster said:


> This is our unsinkable aircraft carrier at the mouth of Malacca straights.


 
Indeed ....we are lucky to have it .

The first of few places which were won by INA ... first seat of Azad Hind government !


----------



## jarves

The government in Manipur is set to construct the highest rail tunnel, to bridge distances between Jiribam sub-division with Tupul in Tamenglong district near capital Imphal.

Works and Transport Minister Kh. Ratankumar Singh said the railway bridge is being constructed at Khumji village of Noney in Tamenglong district and would be the highest railway bridge once it is completed.

"So far we have visited several tunnel construction sites and this is the fourth one. The railway officials state that the tunnel is one of the most critical ones in the whole project. The length of the tunnel is 39 kilometres. Out of the 39 kms, 14 kms of tunneling has been totally completed," said Singh.

Singh mentioned it during an inspection tour of the tunnels being constructed as part of the Jiribam-Tupul-Imphal railway project.

After making spot assessment of the undergoing work of the tunnel, Singh stated that the 141 metres high and 703 metres long bridge is one of the four major bridges of the railways and it would be the world's highest railway bridge.

The construction work of the bridge started in January and it is being targeted for completion within 18 months. The construction can be completed within the stipulated period provided there is no blockade.

Singh further observed that construction work of the four tunnels has made significant progress. So far the railway project has been completed by 50 per cent and it is expected to be fully complete by 2016.

The total length of the tunnels of Jiribam-Imphal railway line is the second longest in India. The minister said the state government has been working to improve the road from Noney to Maram.

The inspection team also included the Transport Director Luikham, Principal Secretary (Works) Ram Muivah, Transport Secretary Lakshmi Kumar, Additional Chief Engineer Kh Temba and Deputy Chief Engineer (Railways) Jogesh Verma.

Manipur Govt. to construct highest railway tunnel in India | Business Standard

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jarves

@Blast## ,and other north easterners,please share your views.


----------



## Aarush

How is this going to stop the Crime..???if anyone has intention..he can still do.....


----------



## fsayed

Aviation reforms: Government set to waive all charges at regional airports, route review on cards - The Economic Times

UAE-led group expects to sign $2 bn India power deal soon: Sources - The Economic Times


----------



## fsayed

The Indian government has planed to swap 26 million groundwater pumps with solar powered pumps for more efficient irrigation which would increase crop production in India.

This step will help farmers from archaic power lines and expensive diesel fuel to run their water pumps.


----------



## fsayed

Trade deficit narrows on 77 per cent drop in gold imports - The Economic Times on Mobile


----------



## fsayed

Railway minister Mallikarjun Kharge today presented the interim rail budget and said that passenger fares and freight rates will not be increased. He also indicated there are plans to involve the private sector and bring in Foreign Direct Investment to boost modernisation efforts in this critical sector.

The rail budget received praise from all quarters. CII welcomed it and said that allowing FDI in railways and encouraging Joint Ventures and PPPs must be explored to access funds. “This will infuse the necessary momentum to rail infrastructure upgradation”, said Director General, CII, Chandrajit Banerjee,


----------



## luckych

*Secret's out: Victoria's, other US biggies court Bangalore tech*

A racy international lingerie brand, one of the world's largest beer makers, the largest food and agriculture company, and an American home improvement store chain have one thing in common — they are looking at Bangalore's technology firepower to re-imagine their businesses, say people close to these developments.

Limited Brands, makers of Victoria's Secret lingerie, is establishing its first-ever global in-house centre (GIC) in Bangalore. The centre will do data analytics - analyze vast quantities of customer and retail information to create better products and improve customer satisfaction.
The $10-billion US firm, which also has brands like Pink, Bath & Body Works, Henri Bendel and La Senza, has sought the nod of the Foreign Investment Promotion Board to set up the technology centre.

In the meantime, it has leased real-estate space in Manyata Tech Park.

An email sent to Limited Brands didn't elicit any response.

Three other US companies — the $50-billion home improvement and hardware store chain Lowe's, the $137-billion food major Cargill and the $14-billion healthcare company Baxter International - are also said to be close to setting up GICs in Bangalore. For Lowe's, the centre will be a strategic outpost to do high-end technology work.

Sources said the senior leadership team of one of the world's largest beer makers visited Bangalore last week to meet representatives of IT industry body Nasscom and other leaders who have grown GICs to scale.
GICs, or captive centres as some call them, were first established in India for its lower costs, but most have now moved up the value chain to become an integral part of the parent companies' operations. "GICs are delivering impact-driving process change and efficiency across the enterprise. They are working on new revenue channels that are a significant contributor to the enterprise topline and working on products for emerging and local markets," said K S Viswanathan, vice-president of the GIC initiative at Nasscom.

There are over 1,600 GICs globally with Indian accounting for 43% of them. GICs contribute $20 billion in revenues accounting for 19% of the Indian IT-BPO industry revenue and 15% of the workforce. The first wave of GICs included mostly those of global financial companies, the likes of Citibank, StanChart, and HSBC. But thereafter, companies in many other sectors followed.

Now, the Karnataka government, together with Nasscom and ANSR Consulting, promoted by former Target India president Lalit Ahuja, are working on the Bangalore 50K Plan to make the city the GIC capital of the country. The plan is to bring 25 GICs to Bangalore in the next five years and create 50,000 jobs.

"Some of the companies are located in the US hinterland, in places like Milwaukee, Wisconsin, and Cincinnati, Ohio, which don't have sizable talent pools. Some of these firms are in the middle of a business transformation and cannot outsource work to third-party IT vendors because they are strategic imperatives," said Ahuja.

GICs usually do strategic work and and outsourcing vendors are used to build capacity. "Some of the recent regulatory changes have forced companies to keep data inhouse, and not allow data to reside in third-party IT vendors' premises," Ahuja said

Secret's out: Victoria's, other US biggies court Bangalore tech - Times Of India


----------



## cloud_9

India's Air Costa places $2.94 bn order for 50 E-Jets E2 Embraer aircraft



> SINGAPORE: Air Costa on Thursday ordered 50 E-Jets E2 aircraft from Brazilian manufacturer Embraer worth $2.94 billion, both companies announced.
> 
> The deal with Air Costa also includes purchase rights for 50 more of the aircraft, they said at the Singapore Airshow.
> 
> With the orders, Air Costa will become the first customer of the E-Jet E2 in the Indian market when it takes the first delivery in 2018, Embraer, the world's third largest commercial aircraft manufacturer, said in a statement.
> 
> Air Costa executives said they would use the jets to fly routes in secondary and tertiary markets in India.
> 
> Air Costa is part of India's LEPL Group, a diversified company with interests in property and infrastructure development.
> 
> The airline started operations in October last year serving several second-tier Indian cities.
> 
> The E-Jets E2 aircraft family can seat between 70 and 130 passengers. "Our focus has been the tier-two and tier-three cities in India," Air Costa chief financial officer Vivek Choudhary told a media briefing.
> 
> "Our philosophy is that we believe that 70 percent of the population, of the huge 1.2 billion population in India, still reside in these non-metros," he added.
> 
> "And that is where we feel we need to add value and capitalise on the market... basically we are linking the metros to the smaller cities."
> 
> Choudhary said the carrier expected the air transport sector in India to grow at "approximately 15 percent on a cumulative average for the next 15 to 20 years".
> 
> "The huge size of the middle class in India and the profitability levels that are going up adds to the demand in air travel," he added.
> 
> Air Costa chairman Ramesh Lingamaneni brushed off concerns that airport infrastructure in the second-tier Indian cities the carrier is targeting may not be up to scratch.
> 
> "There is no question on the infrastructure... They (the government) have given a lot of support."
> 
> The past two days of the airshow, which runs until Sunday, had been dominated by orders for aircraft from Europe's Airbus and its US rival Boeing.
> 
> On Wednesday, Airbus said it received its first order of the year for its flagship A380 superjumbo when leasing firm Amedeo signed an $8.3 billion deal for 20 of the aircraft.
> 
> At the start of the airshow on Tuesday, fledgling carrier VietJetAir also ordered 63 Airbus A320 jets worth $6.4 billion.
> 
> Boeing on Wednesday announced that Thai budget carrier Nok Air had committed to buy 15 B737s worth $1.45 billion.



@fsayed Post News from newspapers only.You have plenty of other threads to post your stuff.


----------



## SpArK

India approves two semiconductor wafer plants worth $10 billion| Reuters

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed




----------



## SpArK

Infosys to set up SEZ in Indore with Rs 400 crore investment - The Economic Times


----------



## fsayed

IMF lauds India’s monetary policy to control inflation - Economic Times


----------



## fsayed

February manufacturing expands at fastest pace in year: HSBC - The Economic Times

NEW DELHI: India's manufacturing sector expanded in February at the strongest pace in 12 months, driven largely by growth in new business orders and an improved macroeconomic situation, an HSBC survey said. 

The HSBC India Manufacturing Purchasing Managers' Index (PMI), a measure of factory production, stood at 52.5 in February, up from 51.4 in the previous month, signalling a solid and stronger improvement in business conditions across the country's manufacturing sector. 

Activi .. 

Read more at:
February manufacturing expands at fastest pace in year: HSBC - The Economic Times


----------



## Bharat Mata ki Jai

Manufacturing should see boom as there will be much demand after the projects got cleared worth of 20 billions and more.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed

India poised to bounce back? 5 factors that may make magic for economy - The Economic Times

India February manufacturing, services growth outpaced China: HSBC - The Economic Times


----------



## fsayed

Rupee will hit 59, say experts; next stop for Sensex 24,000 - The Economic Times

India's February trade deficit narrows to $8.1 billion: Trade ministry - The Economic Times


----------



## kurup

*India’s trade deficit narrows to $8.1 billion; exports shrink

New Delhi:* Indian exports contracted marginally in February for the first time in seven months, though a steep fall in imports, especially non-oil imports, helped narrow the trade deficit. 

According to data released by the commerce ministry on Tuesday, while exports contracted 3.7% to $25.6 billion as against $26.6 billion in the year-ago period, imports were down 17% to $33.8 billion from $40.7 billion.
This helped in narrowing the trade deficit by 42% to $8.1 billion.

The government is hoping to control the current account deficit to less than $40 billion this fiscal year, mainly on the back of a sharp reduction in gold imports due to the high customs duty of 10%.

In February, while oil imports were down 3% at 13.7 billion, non-oil imports fell 25% to $20.1 billion.

India’s trade deficit narrows to $8.1 billion; exports shrink - Livemint


----------



## luckych

*Deutsche Bank opens new back office in Pune*

Pune is the new back office destination for foreign banks. After Citibank and Barclays opened their offices in the city over the past three years, Deutsche Bank has followed suit.

The Germany-based bank has signed a deal with Panchshil Realty for lease of a plush 2.5-lakh-square-feet office space at Pune’s Airport Road at ₹55 a square-feet, which is about a 60-70 per cent higher than the normal market rate of ₹30-35, according to industry sources.

Set to handle about 2,000 employees now, the office space, according to the contract, is scalable to 3.5 lakh square feet over a year to house about 3,500 employees (about 35 per cent of Deutsche’s total head count). The inauguration of the office took place on March 11 in the presence of Deutsche Bank’s bigwigs, including Ravneet Gill, India CEO, and Gunit Chadha, Head of Asia-Pacific operations. Set to function as the bank’s fourth back office in India after Mumbai, Bangalore and Jaipur, the Pune office will house fresh hires as well as employees from its Mumbai office for carrying out functions related to transactions processing, reconciliation, financial intermediation and other back office settlements.

Significantly, after this deal, four foreign banks — HSBC, Citibank, Deutsche Bank and Barclays — jointly have sewn up deals for leasing about 1.5 million square feet of office space in Pune for ₹150 crore annually from Panchshil Realty alone, said an industry source.

HSBC set up a base in Pune nearly a decade ago followed by Citibank, Barclays and Credit Suisse. “Now Pune is fast emerging as a preferred office destination given the clear cost advantage in terms of 30-40 per cent lower rentals and talent costs compared to Mumbai, apart from better infrastructure and close proximity to Mumbai,” said Ramesh Nair, Chief Operating Officer, Jones Lang Lasalle.
*
Deutsche Bank opens new back office in Pune | Business Line*


----------



## Daedalus

Sensex scales new highs, Nifty tests 6750; Top ten stocks in focus - The Economic Times


----------



## cloud_9

*Japan pledges Rs 15,000-cr loan for five Indian projects*




> Japan on Monday announced a Rs 15,000-crore official development assistance ( ODA) loan for five projects in India, including expansion of D





> elhi Metro and works related to wind and solar energy. Japan and India signed the ODA loan agreement for five projects totalling more than Rs 15,000 crore.
> "This is the largest amount ever signed on a single occasion in the history of Japanese ODA," a Japanese Embassy statement said.
> 
> Elaborating on the projects, the statement said that the ODA loan has provided approximately Rs 8,933 crore to Delhi Mass Rapid Transport System Project ( phase 3) in order to enhance its transportation capacity.
> 
> This project intends to link the existing 190 km radially developed network with additional 116 km belt line, including six routes and six intervals which connect Indira Gandhi International Airport and Noida district and construction of heritage line connecting Central Secretariat, Delhi Gate, Lal Qila and Kashmir Gate.
> 
> The completion of the project will extend the length of network to 329.4 km and transform Delhi Metro into a global standard urban transportation system comparable to the Tokyo metro, the statement added.
> 
> The loan agreement will include three energy sector projects- New and Renewable energy, Micro, Small and Medium Enterprises Energy Saving, and Haryana Distribution System Upgradation.
> 
> The development comes after Japanese Prime Minister Shinzo Abe and Indian Prime Minister Manmohan Singh met at a summit in January. The loan agreement was signed by Takeshi Yagi, ambassador of Japan to India, and Rajesh Khullar, joint secretary, department of economic affairs in finance ministry.
> 
> The statement said that for New and Renewable Energy Development Project- phase 2, Rs 1,800- crore loan has been granted to power producers through Indian Renewable Energy Development Agency Limited for the development solar and wind power succeeding Phase I of the project. The ongoing project includes a loan of Rs1,160 crore for wind power projects in Andhra Pradesh, Gujarat and Karnataka and Rs 220 crore for solar power project in Andhra Pradesh.


----------



## Daedalus

*India's forex reserves under Chinese level uncomfortable, says Raghuram Rajan*

Reserve Bank Governor *Raghuram Rajan* has said unless foreign exchange reserves rise to the level of the Chinese, the economy cannot be said to be insulated from external shocks.

"We have a lot of forex reserves. Right now, it is USD 300 billion plus. So, the key question is at what point you feel safe. I think, if you focus only on reserves, there is really no point at which you feel safe.. 400, 500, 600...any level of reserves, until you get to Chinese level, it is probably not enough," he told researchers and analysts in the customary post-policy concall.

He was answering a question on whether the RBI was comfortable with the current level of reserves.

The comments assume importance as the traditional position of the central bank has been not to set a forex reserves target.

China's foreign exchange reserves stood at staggering USD 3.66 trillion as of end 2013, making it the largest in the world, while at the best of times, India could not shore up more than USD 322 billion.

The country's forex reserves rose to USD 298.6 billion in the week ended March 21. But on March 31, Finance Minister P Chidambaram said the reserves had crossed USD 300 billion by that day. RBI would release the formal numbers tomorrow.

Since Rajan assumed office on September 4, the reserves have gone up by over USD 25 billion. On August 30 last, the reserves stood at USD 275.5 billion which crossed USD 300 billion as of March 31. The reserves had surged to an all-time high of USD 322 billion in September 2011.

Rajan said instead of building just reserves, there is a need to focus on creating policy environment which boosts investor confidence. "We, at the RBI, have been trying to provide this confidence and I think this is a far better way."

The Governor said the central bank's intervention in the foreign exchange market is only to curb volatility caused by the higher inflows or outflows.

*"Our intervention in exchange market has historically been to reduce exchange rate volatility. And that's not just the volatility today but also the anticipated volatility if the exchange rate becomes unduly strong because of extreme inflows or unduly weak because of extreme outflows. So, to the extent we have to intervene to prevent that kind of volatility, we have plenty of reserves," he said.

India's forex reserves under Chinese level uncomfortable, says Raghuram Rajan - Financial Express
*


----------



## jarves

*Honda to manufacture Mobilio, Jazz in India*




Honda has been experiencing tremendous sales success with the launch of the new City that is further emphasized by the option of a diesel engine. The Japanese car maker is now gearing up to manufacture it’s new Mobilio multi-purpose vehicle at its Greater Noida facility in Uttar Pradesh to take on the MPV/MUV market in the country where the likes of the Toyota Innova and Maruti Suzuki Ertiga rule the roost at the moment.

Based on the compact Honda Brio platform, the Mobilio is considerably larger than the Brio in profile and has a wheelbase of 2,650mm, which is 245mm longer than the Amaze’s and 305mm longer than the Brio’s. This combined with the large boot makes the Mobilio extremely practical, be it for carrying loads of luggage or seating seven passengers in total.

Whats more, the Honda Mobilio will come with a choice of the company’s 1.5 litre petrol and diesel engines, that will capitalize on the excise duty benefits for diesel engines smaller than 1,500cc and under 1,600 cc for petrol engines. Due to its seating capacity of seven people, the Mobilio is longer than four meters in length, as a result it will not be able to avail the excise duty benefits on small cars, much like the Maruti Suzuki Ertiga and Chevrolet Enjoy. As a result, expect prices for the new Honda Mobilio to range between when it is launched here in India.




And that’s not it for the year either as Honda will be launching the new Jazz towards the later part of the year in India. The new Honda Jazz is indeed a looker and will be even more premium than its predecessor. While this is a good thing, what Honda has to keep in mind is it’s pricing as the car has to be priced competitively in its segment, unlike last time.

Honda will be manufacturing the third generation Jazz in the country at its new Tapukara plant in Rajasthan. Like the Amaze and City, the new Jazz too will be available with the company’s 1.5 litre i-DTEC diesel engine developing 100PS of power and 200Nm of torque that will make it one of the most powerful diesel hatchbacks in its segment.

The Honda Mobilio is slated to go into production in June 2014 while the third generation Honda Jazz is likely to hit the production lines a month later in July 2014. Honda should be looking to offer both cars with an aggressive marketing strategy that translates into attractive prices after the success it has tasted with both the new Amaze and City.
Honda to manufacture Mobilio, Jazz in India | Gaadi News - Part 2


----------



## Tshering22

Currently the core problem in our country in my limited knowledge, is the ease of doing business. This was exemplified when we saw the POSCO case going on. This was the single largest investment by a single player in India which despite the so-called PM overseeing, failed to materialize. Imagine the kind of job creation that would have happened if they were allowed. 

In the GLOBAL COMPETITIVE RANKINGS India is the poorest at rank 132 in the South Asian countries with Sri Lanka being the most advanced at 81. Even Pakistan and Bangladesh are well ahead of us if we keep Nepal and Bhutan out of it. And we are talking about two countries rocked by violence and tumult. Despite such a shaky foundation, they are doing well ahead of us. 

Also there is a serious problem with our steel production capability. Till now we don't have the ability to manufacture all the industry grade steel types that we need. We continue to export pig iron while importing steel from abroad, which is a serious flaw in the making of a country's industrial base, aspiring to be a world power, let alone be a superpower. 

Whether it is USA, Russia, Japan, Korea or now China, all have a very strong industrial prowess in developing every grade of industrial steel required compared to us. 

For a nuclear power plant, there are mass protests where ignorant people who cannot make out the difference between two simple things protest and shout let by foreign NGOs who dominate our power establishment as was seen in Kudankulam plant row.

Another problem is the power-production situation in Maharashtra. While the state's capital enjoys full benefit of being India's financial centre, there is absolutely no focus on power production of the backward areas in other cities of the state. If this is the rate at which we go for nuclear power plants with each deal taking 10 years to simply clear through, then I feel we are in deep pile of turd. 

Remember, we are talking about competing with a country that was behind us in economics but now is three times our size in every way and has achieved 100% power production capability. This is something we need to learn from.

Protests and NGO work in the matter of national security, national power building, national infrastructure and strategic interests must be declared illegal and any actions against such engineered protests by shady organizations must be crushed with extreme prejudice. 

If we don't focus on all these crucial matters and work in the old socialist ways in which our industries were being set up in the 50s and 60s which is even today the case, then we will become a relevant power only in 2100s forget this century.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

India's first double-decker flyover opens in Mumbai

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cloud_9

Tshering22 said:


> Currently the core problem in our country in my limited knowledge, is the ease of doing business. This was exemplified when we saw the POSCO case going on. This was the single largest investment by a single player in India which despite the so-called PM overseeing, failed to materialize. Imagine the kind of job creation that would have happened if they were allowed.


POSCO was a real blunder and it's still going on.POSCO had some big plans for India under President Myung-bak because of the Heo Hwang-ok story.But the fags in the government missed on leveraging that bit.

World Bank nod to $1,100 million loan for rail corridor


> The World Bank has sanctioned a loan of $1,100 million for construction of 393 km long double line between Mughalsarai-Bhaupur section of Eastern Dedicated Freight Corridor project.
> 
> The World Bank Board in a meeting held at Washington on April 22 sanctioned the second phase loan of $1,100 million for construction of electrified double line between Mughalsarai-Bhaupur section of Eastern DFC after completion of the process of project appraisal and loan negotiations, said a senior DFCC official.


----------



## Abhishek_

*First Kudankulam reactor reaches 90 per cent of maximum capacity*

The first reactor of the Kudankulam Nuclear Power Project (KKNPP) reached 90 per cent of its maximum capacity on Monday morning.

The 1,000-MWe VVER reactor, which attained criticality on July 13 last, generated 900 MWe, sparking jubilation among KKNPP technocrats.

As the reactor’s behaviour was on expected lines, it is likely to attain its maximum capacity before this week-end or next week.

*Mandatory formalities*
Highly placed sources in the Nuclear Power Corporation of India Limited (NPCIL) told _The Hindu_ that the Atomic Energy Regulatory Board (AERB) was pleased with the results from a slew of compulsory tests which were conducted when generation was gradually increased; hence, it permitted raising the unit’s capacity to 90 per cent on May 1, from 750 MWe to 900 MWe.

All mandatory formalities were completed in the early hours of Monday. The reactor behaved exceptionally well as its capacity increased. The reactor was stabilised at 880 MWe for a while and then its capacity increased to 900 MWe, the sources said.

Explaining the second unit’s progress towards criticality, the sources said preparations were under way for the mandatory hot conditioning tests, scheduled for June, and hence the reactor would be ready for fuel-loading in July or August. “If things move as fast as we’ve planned, the second reactor will attain criticality in November or December,” the sources said.

As for the third and fourth reactors, for which India and Russia recently signed an inter-governmental agreement, the sources said the work would begin once the model code of conduct for the Lok Sabha elections was withdrawn.

First Kudankulam reactor reaches 90 per cent of maximum capacity - The Hindu

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## madooxno9

*Deepak Parekh to present blueprint on infrastructure worth $1 trillion to next government *

Deepak Parekh to present blueprint on infrastructure worth $1 trillion to next government - The Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abhishek_

*Pipavav Defence plans facility for missiles, torpedoes *

Hyderabad, May 7: 
Pipavav Defence and Offshore Engineering plans to set up its main system integration facility for manufacturing missiles and torpedoes in Hyderabad.

The company, which was the first private firm in India to get a licence to build warships, has already firmed up strategic partnerships for missile and torpedo making under the Ministry of Defence’s Make-and-Buy programme.

Naresh Kumar, Senior Advisor, said the company is looking at tie-ups with local firms in and around Hyderabad working in the sub-system design and manufacture of missile and torpedo parts.

“The vendor qualification will be undertaken jointly by Pipavav Defence and our technology partner,” he said at a Vendor Development Programme for MSE suppliers organised by the CII here.

Promoted by Nikhil Gandhi and Bhavesh Gandhi, the firm has entered into a strategic partnership with Saab in key technology areas, including combat management systems and missiles. It is currently bidding for 43 ships command management systems.

The private defence shipyard is also tying up with German firm Atlas Elektronik, to provide heavyweight torpedoes to the Indian Navy.

Atlas has worked with the Indian Navy for the last two decades, providing SUT torpedoes for the Navy’s Shishumar class of submarines. The company sees significant opportunities in the proposal of the Defence Ministry’s to acquire multiple helicopter platforms under the ‘Buy-and-Make Indian’ category.

This project envisages the first initiative by the government to build helicopters in the private sector, which will enable private firms manufacture, assemble and integrate critical aviation components. “This will provide opportunities for local companies to enter global supply chain,” Naresh Kumar said. Pipavav, which has already invested over $1.2 billion in the Indian defence industry, has orders worth $985 million from the Indian Navy, besides $282 million and $742 million in the offshore and commercial segments.

Last year, it won its first overseas order to build two offshore patrol vessels for a West African client valued at ₹1,192 crore.
Pipavav Defence plans facility for missiles, torpedoes | Business Line

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAR-rior

madooxno9 said:


> *Deepak Parekh to present blueprint on infrastructure worth $1 trillion to next government *
> 
> Deepak Parekh to present blueprint on infrastructure worth $1 trillion to next government - The Economic Times


Now thats some fucking newz boy. 

Parekh Modi combo.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Agent_47

*Infant Mortality Rate in India during 1972-2012



*

*Trends in Child Delivery at Health Facilities (2008-09 to 2012-13)





Tourism as India’s One of the Major Foreign Exchange Earners*


----------



## paranoiarocks

Some Exitpoll(most probably csds) got leaked ,Markets gone up 500+ .


----------



## cloud_9

India's forex reserves up $1.97 bn


> Mumbai: *India`s foreign exchange (forex) reserves rose by $1.97 billion to $313.83 billion for the week ended May 9, led by a sharp jump in overseas currency assets, Reserve Bank of India (RBI) data showed*.
> 
> The reserves gained $1.94 billion to $311.85 billion for the week ended May 2.
> 
> According to the RBI`s weekly statistical supplement, foreign currency assets, the biggest component of the forex reserves, jumped by $1.97 billion to $286.54 billion in the week under review.
> 
> The foreign currency assets rose by $2.54 billion to $284.57 billion in the week under review.





PS - Rebooting the Economic News thread


----------



## cloud_9



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abhishek_

*Now, Gujarat to cover Narmada canals with solar panels!*





_Canal solar power: Gujarat has attracted investments of Rs 9,000 crore so far on solar energy projects._

Gandhinagar, April 23: 
Close on heels of commencing use of wastelands in northern districts and rooftops in towns and cities, Gujarat is set to potentially use the existing 19,000 km-long network of Narmada canals across the State for setting up solar panels to generate power.

The Chief Minister, Mr Narendra Modi, will inaugurate the first of a series of this project, known as Canal Solar Power Project, when he launches a 1 megawatt (mw) pilot project, which is already commissioned, on Narmada branch canal near Chandrasan village of Kadi taluka in Mehsana district on Tuesday.

Last week, he inaugurated a 600-MW solar power project spread across 11 districts. This included a 214MW Solar Power Park, the largest such generation centre at a single location in Asia. Also, Azure Power, leading independent power producer in solar sector, announced a 2.5 MW rooftops project in Gandhinagar.

Gujarat, which invests nearly Rs 2,000 crore an year on renewable energy, has attracted investments of Rs 9,000 crore so far on solar energy projects.

The pilot project has been developed on a 750-m stretch of the canal by Gujarat State Electricity Corporation (GSECL) with support from Sardar Sarovar Narmada Nigam Ltd (SSNNL), which owns and maintains the canal network.

*Energy, water security*
The pilot project will generate 16 lakh units of clean energy per annum and also prevent evaporation of 90 lakh litres of water annually from the canal, an official told _Business Line_ here on Monday. The concept will, therefore, tackle two of the challenges simultaneously by providing energy and water security.

The cost of per megawatt of solar power, in this case, is likely to be much less than the estimated Rs 10-11 crore, as the two banks of the canal will be used to cover the canal by installing solar power panel and the government will not have to spend much on creating basic infrastructure, including land acquisition .

Today, Gujarat has about 458 km of open Main Canal, while the total canal length, including sub-branches, is about 19,000 km at present.

When completed, the SSNNL's canal network will be about 85,000 km long.

Assuming a utilisation of only 10 per cent of the existing canal network of 19,000 km, it is estimated that 2,200 MW of solar power generating capacity can be installed by covering the canals with solar panels.

This also implies that 11,000 acres of land can be potentially conserved along with about 2,000 crore litres of water saved per annum.
Now, Gujarat to cover Narmada canals with solar panels! | Business Line


----------



## cloud_9

Sterlite Tech wins 6th UMTP project from government 


> NEW DELHI: Sterlite Technologies Ltd on Monday said its arm Sterlite Grid Ltd has been awarded sixth ultra- mega transmission project (UMTP) on build-own-operate basis by the Ministry of Power.
> 
> "This Northern Region Strengthening Scheme project (NRSS 29) is a part of the National Grid and is designed to carry over 1000 MWs of electricity from Punjab to the Kashmir Valley," Sterlite Tech, a Vedanta Group firm, said in a statement without disclosing the contract amount.


----------



## Star Wars

Amway India CEO William S Pinckney arrested | The Indian Express

William S Pinckney, Chairman and CEO of Amway India was today placed under arrest by the Andhra Pradesh Police in connection with a complaint against the direct-selling firm.

Kurnool Superintendent of Police Raghurami Reddy said Pinckney was apprehended in Gurgoan yesterday and was brought to Kurnool on a warrant. The arrest was based on a complaint alleging unethical circulation of money through Amway’s operations.

“He will be produced in the court shortly. The CEO has been booked under the Prize Chits and Money Circulation.

Schemes (Banning) Act,” Reddy said.

This is the second time that the Amway India CEO has been taken into custody. A year ago Kerala Police arrested Pinckney and two company Directors on charges of financial irregularities.


----------



## Star Wars

Sebi launches crackdown after mutual fund houses violate norms, mum on ‘naming ‘n shaming’ | The Indian Express


Modi effect ?


----------



## Tshering22

Star Wars said:


> Sebi launches crackdown after mutual fund houses violate norms, mum on ‘naming ‘n shaming’ | The Indian Express
> 
> 
> Modi effect ?



He's started hammering the moment he took the throne. Love it!


----------



## Star Wars

Jaitley clears residual stake sale process in HZL, Balco - The Hindu


----------



## Star Wars

Likely soon: green nod for projects worth Rs 80,000 cr | The Indian Express

*The Narendra Modi government plans to give, over the next two days, environmental clearances for Rs 80,000 crore worth of projects*. This will be the first set of stranded investments that the government, which was sworn in on May 26, will take up for consideration.

*The 28 projects include those of SAIL and Rashtriya Ispat Nigam in the public sector, and those of Aditya Birla Group companies Essel Mining and Grasim in the private sector, sources in the environment ministry said.*

All these projects had got stuck at various stages of approvals, both at the Centre and with state governments. They are now expected to be cleared without their having to travel to the Cabinet Committee on Investment set up by the previous UPA government to fast-track project clearances.

*Minister of State (Independent Charge) for Environment Prakash Javadekar on Thursday promised to ensure “fast clearances” to these projects, but in a transparent manner. He said quick decision making would ensure that the government overcomes the policy paralysis of the previous government on environmental issues.*

“*We will strike the right balance in conserving ecology and according approval to projects*,” Javadekar said. On the table of the environment ministry’s Expert Appraisal Committee are SAIL’s 1 million-tonne per annum pellet plant at its Dalli-Rajhara mines in Chhattisgarh, and the expansion of the marquee Bhilai steel plant and of its captive power project. *These projects will release an estimated investment of Rs 19,000 crore*.

*Essel Mining plans to more than double the capacity of its iron ore mine at Koira in Orissa’s Sundargarh district to 4 MT from the current 1.5 MT. A 1.2-MT pellet plant of the company will also be considered by the panel. These two projects entail a likely investment of over Rs 9,000 crore.*

The EAC will also consider a limestone mine of Grasim Industries Limited, spread over 251 hectares in Raipur. A slew of proposals from pharma companies, including approval for their feedstock inputs and fuel, too will come before the panel.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## paranoiarocks

*Big-bang capital market reforms on the cards*
*Finance ministry lines up major plans to be implemented within three months*

* Vrishti Beniwal | New Delhi 
May 30, 2014* Last Updated at 00:59 IST

16
Add to My Page

*Read more on: * Rbi | Stt | Euroclear | Arun Jaitley | Parthasarathi Shome



Arun Jaitley
Related News

Jaitley likely to take Central Sales Tax route to convince states on GST
If petroleum is out, it's not GST: Parthasarathi Shome
Can't leave too many people out of tax net: Parthasarathi Shome
Aggressive stand on transfer pricing creating disputes: Parthasarathi Shome
Participatory notes holders may be taxed in next budget: Shome

The finance ministry is set to push through major reforms in equity and debt markets to be implemented in the next three months. According to the plan, the foreign borrowing norms are to be liberalised and the capital controls imposed by the Reserve Bank of India last year rolled back. The ministry is also considering replacing short-term capital gains tax with a higher securities transaction tax (STT).

While tax incentives are being considered for retail investors and permanent establishments managing global funds in India, measures are in the offing to deepen corporate bond markets, strengthen retail participation in equities, comprehensively revamp depository receipts and join Euroclear, the world's largest securities settlement system.

To sell the Indian reform story to foreign investors, Finance Minister Arun Jaitley is planning to go to London, Tokyo, Hong Kong, Singapore and New York for road shows.

"We are looking at a three-month timeframe to roll out many of these measures. Some that require legislative amendment might come in the Union Budget. The restrictions imposed by RBI in July last year will also be lifted," a finance ministry official, asking not to be named, told Business Standard.

Budget measures might include abolishing short-term capital gains tax and, instead, levying a higher securities transaction tax (as suggested by the Parthasarathi Shome committee), exempting global income of India-based permanent establishments from tax, and offering tax sops to encourage retail investors' participation in equity markets.

The finance ministry wants to take measures to boost investments by domestic players, especially the retail ones, as the market rally in recent times has mainly been driven by inflows from foreign investors. "Participation of retail investors is a big concern. We have to push this in a big way," another official said.

The ministry will also try to widen the scope of both American and global depository receipts (DRs). Currently, only listed companies are allowed to sell DRs (that too only against underlying equity shares). The M S Sahoo committee had proposed DRs for debt and unlisted companies as well. These would give easy access to foreign investors who don't wish to invest directly in Indian companies.

The finance ministry also wants to relax the external commercial borrowing (ECB) norms and enable companies to fully hedge against foreign currencies. "We want to let borrowers decide how much they want to raise. If you hedge it, the cost of borrowing goes up. So, naturally, they will be cautious," said the second official quoted earlier.

Experts said ECBs should, in fact, be liberalised generally, with control only for certain sectors. "Refinancing of ECBs should be allowed on a wholesale basis. They should ease end-use of ECBs because international markets provide cheaper funds. Its use should be expanded significantly, while there should be control for certain sectors," said Abizer Diwanji, partner and national leader (financial services), EY.

In a step towards internationalising debt, the government is also planning to join Brussels-based Euroclear bank.

This will facilitate cross-border settlement of locally-issued government bonds. Officials said this would bring down borrowing cost for Indian companies. The ministry is getting legal opinion on whether this would require amendment to the Sebi Act. It is awaiting a formal view from RBI on the issue.

The government is also trying to liberalise the rupee-denominated corporate bond market. So far, its efforts to deepen this have yielded little result.

"If banks are ready to lend at cheaper rates, who would go for corporate bonds? Unlike the US, our economy is dependent on bank debt," the official explained.

*REFORMS PIPELINE*

** ECBs:* Foreign borrowing norms likely to be liberalised

** PERMANENT ESTABLISHMENTS: *Global income of India-based establishments might not be taxed

** DEPOSITORY RECEIPTS:* Unlisted companies' sale of receipts against debt could be allowed

** CAPITAL CONTROLS:* Outward remittance limit might be restored to $200,000 from $75,000 at present

** EUROCLEAR:* To enable cross-border settlement of locally-issued government bonds

** ROAD SHOWS: *Finance Minister Arun Jaitley to sell the India story in London, Tokyo, Hong Kong, Singapore, New York

** RETAIL PARTICIPATION:* Tax sops to encourage retail investors' participation in equity

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abhishek_

*Larsen & Toubro Q4 profit rises 69% to Rs. 2,723 crore*






Larsen & Toubro on Friday reported a 69 per cent increase in standalone net profit to Rs. 2,723.48 crore in the quarter ended March 31 on the back of steep gains in revenue from its infrastructure and heavy engineering business.

The company reported a profit of Rs. 1,609.91 crore in the corresponding quarter a year ago, L&T said in a BSE filing.

Net sales in the quarter increased to Rs. 20,079.10 crore from Rs. 18,075.60 crore, the company said. Total expenses rose 7.7 per cent to Rs. 17,391.97 crore.

The results for the quarter and year ended March 31 exclude the performance of the hydrocarbon business segment, which was transferred with effect from April 1, 2013, to L&T Hydrocarbon Engineering Ltd, a wholly owned subsidiary of the company, upon the sanction by the Bombay High Court.

“Consequently, the performance of the corresponding previous quarter and year ended March 31, 2013, has been suitably restated,” the company said.

The development agenda of the new government is expected to remove the bottlenecks presently stifling growth and create an enabling business environment, L&T said in a statement.

Core sectors, including infrastructure and power, which hold business prospects for the company, await fresh impetus through focused policy decisions and rigorous implementation, it said.

“Being well positioned to tap the emerging opportunities in its core business, the company looks forward to a period of renewed investment momentum and sustainable growth,” it added.

Larsen & Toubro Q4 profit rises 69% to Rs. 2,723 crore - The Hindu

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

Green nod for Rs 28,000 crore steel and mining projects | The Indian Express

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cloud_9

*India ranks second in global textile exports*​India has improved its ranking as per the recent data released by ‘UN Comtrade’ in Global Textiles as well as Apparel Exports. In Global Textiles Exports, India now stands at second position beating its competitors like Italy, Germany and Bangladesh, with China still retaining its top position.

Mr. Virender Uppal, Chairman, AEPC, expressed his happiness over this impressive growth and stated that, “Despite having slow recovery in USA and EU, our biggest traditional markets as well as prevailing global slowdown coupled with sustained cost of inflationary inputs, we made the best possible efforts to reach here. The Government policy of diversification of market and product base has helped us and we ventured into the newer markets, which paid huge dividends. We also leveraged our raw material strengths and followed sustained better compliance practices which attracted the buyers and international brands across globe to source from India.”

*India’s share in Global Textiles has increased by 17.5% in the year 2013 compared to the previous year. Currently India’s textiles exports to the world is US$ 40.2 billion.* This growth is phenomenal as the global textiles growth rate is only 4.7% compared to India as it has registered the growth of 23% beating China and Bangladesh which has registered 11.4% and 15.4%, respectively.

Total global textiles exports is to the tune of US$ 772 billion with India commanding 5.2% of the share. This growth in the increase in share of the Textiles Exports from India is largely attributed to the growth in the Apparel and Clothing sector as it accounts for the almost 43% of the share alone. T*he Apparel Exports ranking has also improved from 8th position in 2012 to 6th position in 2013. India’s apparel exports, was to the tune of US$ 15.7 billion in 2013, as against US$ 12.9 billion in 2012.* Among the top five global clothing suppliers except for the Vietnam; India’s Apparel Exports growth was highest registering 21.8% growth during the year 2013. Apparel exports from India accounts for 3.7% of share in the global readymade garment exports.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## paranoiarocks



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## paranoiarocks

*FII inflows hit $5.7 bn in May*
*PTI* New Delhi *Last Updated:* June 2, 2014 | 00:00 IST
Tags: fiis |  foreign investors |  fiis in may |  economic growth |  indian market
STORY TOOLS

Print this story
E-Mail this story
Comment





(Picture for representation only)
Overseas investors pumped in nearly Rs 34,000 crore in the Indian market last month on hopes that the new government at the Centre would push reforms and spur economic growth.

As per data compiled by capital markets regulator Sebi, net investment by FIIs into Indian equities in May was Rs 14,006 crore ($2.35 billion), while in the debt markets it stood at Rs 19,772 crore ($3.34 billion) taking the total to Rs 33,778 crore ($5.7 billion).

Market analysts said foreign investors are betting on the Narendra Modi-led BJP government as they see it initiating reforms to spur economic growth on the back of clear majority it has won last month in the general elections.

Given the decisive political mandate, they believe that Indian markets have the potential to get more inflows.

FIIs, main drivers of the equity market, have helped push up the BSE 30-scrip index, Sensex, by over 8 per cent in May.

They had invested Rs 9,602 crore in Indian stocks in April, compared with Rs 20,077 crore in March, Rs 1,404 crore in February and Rs 714 crore in January.

Currently, there are 1,709 registered FIIs in the country, along with to 6,450 sub-accounts.

The strong inflows in the recent months have taken the net investment by FIIs to Rs 45,804 crore in Indian equities so far this year, and over Rs 46,000 crore in the debt market, taking the total to Rs 91,000 crore.


----------



## Soumitra

​RBI cuts statutory liquidity ratio by 50 bps to release Rs 39,000 crore of liquidity for banks - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## paranoiarocks

Jim O’Neill: India’s Growth Could Pass China: Video - Bloomberg


----------



## cloud_9

Online railway bookings reach 13.25 mn in April: IAMAI 


> NEW DELHI: Online railway ticket bookings grew over two-fold to reach 13.25 million and air ticket bookings also doubled to 1.78 million in April 2014, indicating that people are increasingly adopting the digital medium for travel planning.
> 
> In the same period last year, railway ticket bookings stood at 4 million whereas air ticket bookings were 0.78 million, Internet and Mobile Association of India (IAMAI) and IMRB said in their monthly tracker.



Tata Power commissions 25 MW solar farm in Maharashtra


> Tata Power has commissioned its second solar power project of 25 MW capacity at Palaswadi in Maharashtra.
> 
> It has developed a 25 MW solar photovoltaic power project, through its subsidiary, Tata Power Renewable Energy Ltd (TPREL), the company said in a statement.
> 
> The project with an overall cost of Rs 250 crore is being funded through debt and equity. TPREL had tied up the entire debt requirement through IDFC Ltd in February this year. It received the first loan disbursement on February 28, 2014.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cloud_9

Coal India plans Rs 10,000-crore joint venture with GAIL India, RCF, FCIL 


> KOLKATA: Coal India is planning a Rs 10,000-crore joint venture along with GAIL India, Rashtriya Chemicals & Fertilizers (RCF) and The Fertilizer Corporation of India (FCIL) to set up a urea and ammonium nitrate chemicals complex that will run on gasified coal.
> 
> Coal India has appointed Projects and Development India ( PDIL) to conduct a feasibility study on the project. The plan is to use around 6 million tonnes of coal from coalfields at Talcher in Odisha.


----------



## surya kiran

*Kudankulam becomes India’s first nuclear plant to generate 1,000MW power*

CHENNAI: The Unit 1 of the Kudankulam nuclear power plant (KNPP) has reached full capacity generation of 1,000MW on Saturday. The Russian-designed Voda Voda Energo Reactor (VVER) achieved the final milestone nearly eight months after power generated at the plant was connected to the grid. This is the first nuclear power plant in the country to touch 1,000MW of power generation.

"At exactly 1.20pm on Saturday, power generation in the unit 1 of the plant touched 1,000MW. The unit will continue to generate 1,000MW for nearly a day. Subsequently, we will scale down generation to 900MW as per the Atomic Energy Regulatory Board (AERB) stipulations," site director RS Sundar told TOI.

On May 1, the AERB had given approval for officials of the KNPP to scale up power generation to 750MW and later to full capacity after fulfilling some mandatory tests. "Russian engineers were present when unit 1 achieved full capacity. There is celebration at the plant since then. We have been waiting for this moment for a long time," said Sundar.

In the coming days, the unit 1 will generate less than 1,000MW and after some dynamic tests are conducted, the plant will apply for permission from the AERB to maintain the power generation at 1,000MW. "The formal commissioning will be decided by the Nuclear Power Corporation of India Limited (NPCIL) authorities after we maintain the generation at 1,000MW continuously for a specified period," said Sundar.

The final milestone should have been reached a few days earlier but for the shutdown in unit 1 due to some technical problems. For nearly 10 days the unit was not generating power and it was re-started only on June 4.

The unit 1 reaching full capacity is good news for power managers in Tamil Nadu, which will now get its full quota of 465MW. A new agreement has to be signed between the Tamil Nadu government and the NPCIL, after which the state will get an additional 100MW from the unit as per the announcement made by Union power minister in Parliament last year.

Power produced from unit 1 is shared amongst Tamil Nadu, Karnataka and Puducherry. An unallocated portion of the 1,000MW is still with the Centre. Recently, chief minister J Jayalalithaa had sought the un-allocated portion from unit 1 and submitted a memorandum to Prime Minister in New Delhi to press her demand.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cloud_9

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/476187590903595008


----------



## Indo-guy

Sensex hits new record high of 25,711.11; Nifty touches 7,683


Continuing its record-breaking spree for the fourth session in a row, the benchmark BSE Sensex today hit another life-time high of 25,711.11 on sustained capital inflows as the new government unveiled its agenda for economic reforms.
The 30-share index Sensex, which had gained nearly 775 points in the previous three sessions, up by another 130.90 points, or 0.51 per cent, to trade at fresh record high of 25,711.11 in the opening trade today. The gauge had touched intra-day high of 25,644.77 yesterday.


----------



## cloud_9

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/476701541433221120

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GreenFoe



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cloud_9

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/477075453996724225


----------



## Mr.S.Singh

Tax exemption to go upto 5 lakhs P.A from current 3 lakh P.A

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Markus

Mr.S.Singh said:


> Tax exemption to go upto 5 lakhs P.A from current 3 lakh P.A



Excellent news. I hope this is true.


----------



## luckych

*Tata group firms line up Rs 65 thousand crore capex in 2015*

Various firms of diversified Tata group have lined up capital expenditure of a total of over Rs 65,000 crore for the ongoing fiscal.

The capex is part of respective medium-term strategies of the different companies covering all the business sectors of the group, ranging from engineering, materials, information technology and communications, consumer products, services, energy to chemicals.

The majority of the investments will be by the group’s top companies, Tata Steel, Tata Motors and Tata Consultancy Services. While Tata Steel would have a capex of nearly Rs 16,500 crore in FY15, Tata Motors has earmarked around Rs 38,500 crore, out of which Rs 35,000 crore will be for its British arm JLR and Rs 3,500 crore for its operations in India. The group’s information technology major TCS has also outlined a capex of Rs 4,000 crore for this fiscal.

The spends are focused on already planned new products and services, as well as continuing development of new technologies and both for global and domestic operations. When contacted, a spokesperson of Tata Sons — the promoter of major operating Tata companies — said capital expenditure plans of group firms “are available, wherever so declared, in their individual financial and business related announcements”.

“Tata companies always take a long term view of business and make required investments,” the spokesperson added.

Tata group firms line up Rs 65 thousand crore capex in 2015


----------



## cloud_9

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/478843757178019842


----------



## luckych

KPMG plans to lease over 7 lakh sq ft of office space in Bangalore

Global professional services firm KPMGplans to lease in Bangalore over 7 lakh sft of office space, the largest office space absorption so far in the country's commercial office space this year, as it plans to add about 10,000 professionals to its workforce over the next four years across India.





KPMG has said it will use the space to expand as well as consolidate its business in Bangalore. The transaction comes at a time when the sector has been marred by the economic downturn that resulted in a significant decline in office space absorption across the country.

RMZ has locked in 7.6 lakh sq ft in RMZ Ecoworld for KPMG, which will be taken up in phases. In the first phase it will occupy 4.6 lakh sq ft, while balance 3 lakh sq ft will be occupied in the second phase, that is yet to be built and will depend on KPMG's requirement, at least four people with direct knowledge of the development told ET.

However, a KPMG spokesperson said that the firm had recently contracted for use of 1.5 lakh sq ft of premises in Bangalore, which would eventually go up to 4.70 lakh sq ft. "KPMG is the fastest-growing professional services firm in India with offices across 12 locations. We have ambitious growth plans for the future and we continue to expand on the number of offices as well as the premises we use," the spokesperson said.

According to Cushman & Wakefield, an international property consultancy firm, consultancy firms' net office space absorption in the first quarter of 2014 stood at over 4.98 lakh sq ft, which was 8% of the total absorption in the country. A deal for commercial space of this magnitude suggests a major buildup of business by KPMG in India in coming years, with experts assessing that 7 lakh sq ft of space can accommodate about 7,000 people.

The space, housed in 50-acre RMZ Ecoworld, is located on Bangalore's Sarjapur outer ring road. The business park, which has leased 3.25 million sq ft of the total 5.75 million sq ft, houses multinational companies such as SAP, Morgan Stanley, ANZ and Honeywell.

At present, KPMG has over 200 partners, more than 8,000 people on its rolls and has set a target of becoming a $1-billion organisation by 2018. For this it requires a total workforce of 17,000 people and 460 partners. Most of the hiring will be in the advisory business including management consultancy business across infrastructure and government projects.

KPMG recently hired senior professionals from Protiviti Consulting and Eicher Consulting Services team that was earlier acquired by PwC.

The brisk investment flow has come as a blessing for the real estate sector in the country, with multinational firms including KPMG, Ernst & Young, Deloitte and PwC looking to ramp up hiring. Driven by a huge emphasis on emerging markets as well as increasing business opportunities in infrastructure and government projects, these four companies are expected to hire nearly 43,000 people by 2018 and will require 43 lakh sq ft of office space alone.

KPMG plans to lease over 7 lakh sq ft of office space in Bangalore - Economic Times


----------



## ejaz007

*Indian factory workers beat CEO to death*

*Six arrested after workers attack jute factory boss with stones and iron rods in dispute over hours.*

A mob of Indian workers has beaten the CEO of a jute factory to death in a dispute over increasing their working hours, police told the AP news agency after arresting six workers.

Four suspects were arrested on Sunday, followed by two on Monday, and are expected to be charged with murder, vandalism and other crimes.

A group of 200 workers, wielding iron rods and stones, stormed the office of 60-year-old HK Maheswari in the eastern Indian state of West Bengal, according to Sunil Chowdhury, the Hooghly district superintendent.

Maheswari had denied their earlier request to work and be paid for 40 hours a week at the North Brook Jute Mill, instead of the current norm of 25.

He had also proposed shutting down the mill for three days a week to limit mounting financial losses, according to the factory's general manager, Kiranjit Singh.

"The mill workers suddenly resorted to stone pelting while we were busy in a meeting," Kiranjit Singh told AP.

At one point during Sunday's meeting, Maheswari looked out the window at the growing crowd and was struck in the head by two stones.

He collapsed, at which point a large group of workers stormed the office, Singh said.

"The CEO was thrashed with iron rods, and he succumbed to his injuries very soon," Singh said.

Both the general manager and a security guard were treated at hospital, while Maheswari died on the way to a hospital, police said.

West Bengal is known for its combative labour unions backed by political parties, and chief minister Mamata Banerjee immediately blamed the violence on unions run by opposition parties.

The opposition has denied any role in the attack, and said an independent investigation should be held before any blame is hurled.

On Monday, Banerjee sought to reassure the business community that her government did not tolerate union violence.

Meanwhile, work at the mill has been suspended indefinitely. A funeral was planned for Tuesday for Maheswari, who is survived by his wife, two grown daughters and a son.

Indian factory workers beat CEO to death - Central & South Asia - Al Jazeera English


----------



## kbd-raaf

*Performance of Tourism Sector during May 2014 *

Ministry of Tourism compiles monthly estimates of Foreign Tourist Arrivals (FTAs) on the basis of data received from major ports and Foreign Exchange Earnings (FEEs) from tourism on the basis of data available from Reserve Bank of India. The following are the important highlights regarding FTAs and FEEs from tourism during the month of May 2014.

*Foreign Tourist Arrivals (FTAs):*


*FTAs during the Month of May 2014 was 4.21 lakh as compared to FTAs of 3.84 lakh during the month of May 2013 and 3.74 lakh in May 2012.*

There has been a growth of 9.7% in May 2014 over May 2013 as compared to a growth of 2.5% registered in May 2013 over May 2012.
FTAs during the period January-May 2014 were 30.52 lakh with a growth of 6.6% , as compared to the FTAs of 28.63 lakh with a growth of 2.6% during January-May 2013 over the corresponding period of 2012.

*Foreign Exchange Earnings (FEEs) from Tourism in Indian rupee terms and US$ terms*


FEEs during the month of May 2014 were `7,403 crore as compared to `6,092 crore in May 2013 and `5,562 crore in April 2012.

*The growth rate in FEEs in rupee terms in May 2014 over May 2013 was 21.5% as compared to 9.5% in May 2013 over May 2012.*
·FEE from tourism in rupee terms during January-May 2014 were `49,121 crore with a growth of 12.6%, as compared to the FEE of `43,614 crore with a growth of 17.0% during January-May 2013 over the corresponding period of 2012.


FEEs in US$ terms during the month of May 2014 were US$ 1.247 billion as compared to FEEs of US$ 1.109 billion during the month of May 2013 and US$ 1.023 billion in May 2012.
*The growth rate in FEEs in US$ terms in May 2014 over May 2013 was growth of 12.4% as compared to the growth of 8.4% in May 2013 over May 2012.*
·FEE from tourism in terms of US$ during January-May 2014 were US$ 8.030 billion which remained the same as that of January-May 2013, registering a growth of 10.0% over the corresponding period of 2012.

Press Information Bureau English Releases


----------



## Chronos

@kbd-raaf 

Kerala can do so much better at drawing more tourist numbers IMO. Especially foreign tourists I feel.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gslv mk3

*@orangzaib*

Dude can you explain how The US developed 80% of the modern India & How Indian companies are considered an arm of the western companies ?


----------



## cloud_9

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/480590706168565760


----------



## Abhishek_

*Tatas to build Dornier aircraft with Swiss RUAG *
Tata Group aims at further consolidation in the aviation and aerospace sector by rolling out a fully built new generation Dornier aircraft from its Hyderabad facility, in association with aircraft maker RUAG Aviation of Switzerland.

Tata Advanced Systems Ltd (TASL), which is spearheading the conglomerate’s interests in the aerospace sector, on Monday tied up with RUAG to set up a manufacturing unit in Hyderabad to make fuselages and wings for the new Dornier 228 aircraft.

It is also the first big-ticket investment for the new State of Telangana. Chief Minister K Chandrashekar Rao laid the foundation stone for the project here.

The company has become a significant player in the global aerospace market by setting up 100 per cent export-dedicated joint ventures with Sikorsky and Lockheed Martin near Hyderabad.

The joint venture with RUAG is its fourth in the aerospace sector.

“Our vision is to work with RUAG in having a full aircraft, equipped with all systems, flying out from a Tata Final Assembly. This will be of significant importance to the Indian armed forces in their desire to produce products locally,” said S Ramadorai, Chairman of TASL.

It was about two years ago that RUAG decided to relaunch its flagship Dornier aircraft with a completely new engine and fully digital cockpit.

In the last five years, the TASL has delivered over 70 Sikorsky S-92 copter cabins in a joint venture with Sikorsky, apart from empennage and centre wing box for the c-130 J aircraft in association with Lockheed Martin.

*Boost for Telangana*

“TASL has been recognised for its product quality by the American Helicopter Society, the premier global organisation for vertical flight,” Ramadorai said.

The Chief Minister welcomed the Tata Group investment in Telangana, stating the group has become a “brand ambassador” of the new State.

He said the Government is set to put in place a novel single window system for clearances to industrial projects, as part of its new industrial policy.

“The single window system will be monitored by my office. All departments will be asked to give the clearances within strict time limit,” Rao said.
Tatas to build Dornier aircraft with Swiss RUAG | Business Line


----------



## cloud_9

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/481751693445443584


----------



## Star Wars

Highway projects worth Rs 40,000 cr get roadmin nod - Financial Express

In a boost to the infrastructure sector, the ministry of road transport and highways has approved highway projects worth over Rs 40,000 crore.

These projects, to be implemented in the next couple of years, are in Jammu & Kashmir, Himachal Pradesh, Uttarakhand and the Northeastern region.

“*We have approved projects worth R20,000 crore for Jammu & Kashmir*. They include 2-laning and 4-laning of National Highways in the state some *roads projects in Leh and Ladakh and we will co-ordinate with the PWD* (public works department) of the state for these projects,” minister of road transport and highways Nitin Gadkari said.

He said these projects will be complete in the coming two-and-a-half years and will encourage tourism in the state. The road ministry has also announced projects worth R15,000 crore in the north-eastern region comprising Assam, Manipur, Meghalaya, Mizoram, Arunachal Pradesh, Nagaland and Tripura. “Within three months, we will start work on those projects and preparation of DPRs (detailed project reports) has already started,” Gadkari said.

In Uttarakhand, which faced massive floods last year, the government has announced it would build a brand new road network. “We will set up a new highway network in the state and will invest R6,000 crore for that,” he said.

The government proposes to construct one-way roads in Himachal Pradesh.

“It is difficult to widen the existing roads, specifically between Kullu and Manali. Therefore, we have suggested that there will be one-way roads in the area,” he added.

On higher allocation for road projects in the Budget, Gadkari said: “We would seek more funds from the the finance minister.” However, he declined to share further details.

The minister, who reviewed over 250 road projects worth about R60,000 crore, said these highways are stuck, mainly due to reasons such as land acquisition and environment and forest clearance issues. These stalled projects would be up and running in the next three months. The ministry is trying to get faster clearances, Gadkari said.

Railways to power its network with 2,000-km track electrification plan | The Indian Express

Acting on the recommendations of the Rakesh Mohan panel on the transport sector, the railways is likely to carry out *electrification of around 2,000 km of its tracks this fiscal*. Most of this will be done on the never-tried-before annuity model. An announcement is likely to be expected in the rail Budget on July 8.

At present, the railways has almost 38% (24,800 km) of its network electrified that carries almost 67% of the freight traffic and 51% of the passenger traffic. The power bill of the railways at present is Rs 10,880 crore whereas its diesel bill is around Rs 22,000 crore. This shows how important is faster electrification in reducing the national transporter’s expenses on energy and also cutting the country’s oil import bill.

*The cost of electrification is around Rs 1.5 crore per kilometer.*

The Rakesh Mohan committee had suggested that the railways take up electrification on a priority basis and said it should be seen as a means of cutting use of fossil fuel energy for rail transport.

“*Route electrification could be the most successful of the public-private partnership (PPP) projects being undertaken by railways.* At present, running on diesel is more than two times costlier than the electric route. So, whatever the railways save on the fuel can be paid to contractors annually. We understand that such projects have good traction and returns on investments are faster which will interest foreign technology giants,” a railway board official said.

The *cash-strapped railways will carry out a part of this electrification drive on the annuity-based PPP model. As a pilot project, the railways has proposed four routes to be electrified under this model. Under the annuity model, the railways will pay contractors in annual installments.* In the 12th Plan, the railways has set a target of electrification of 6,500-km route and it hopes to exceed the target with the annuity-based PPP route.

Railways is expecting private companies such as Alstom, Siemens, KEC and its own PSUs such as Ircon and Rites to invest in the electrification projects.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cloud_9

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/481783441092911104

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Chronos

are there any news of a major regulation overhaul?

what about all those infrastructure projects that were tied up.


----------



## luckych

*Azim Premji's Wipro Consumer Care and Lighting, a dragon in tiger economies *






Wipro Consumer generates more than 50 per cent of its revenue from international markets through a string of acquisitions boosting its foot print across south east Asia, Middle East and Africa. 

Billionaire Premji's Wipro Consumer Care and Lighting (WCCLG) is now among the top three personal care companies in Malaysia and Vietnam and is gaining ground in China's southern provinces. Sixty-eight-year old Premji -- with personal wealth topping $15 billion -- took the FMCG unit private through a de-merger of non-IT businesses, which are housed under Wipro Enterprises. 

Read more at:
Azim Premji's Wipro Consumer Care and Lighting, a dragon in tiger economies - The Economic Times


----------



## luckych

*Bangalore team’s hand in MPC winning VFX Gold at Cannes*

Works include Godzilla, Spider-Man 2, Cinderella in 2014

Moving Picture Company (MPC) was the only studio to have been awarded Gold in the VFX (visual effects) category at the recently concluded Cannes Lions 2014.

_Assassin’s Creed IV: Black Flag, Defy_, a 90-second live action film trailer screened last year in multiple markets to promote the hugely popular action-adventure video game, was awarded the top honour in the VFX Film Craft category.

Ships burn and men are mercilessly slain in this brutal film trailer, which seamlessly blends epic live action with visual effect techniques across the full range of disciplines within MPC.

The MPC Bangalore team collaborated with the global team for this project.

“Continuing our rush of awards from last year, the MPC Bangalore team is delighted to have collaborated with our global teams in working on this iconic project. We are in a celebration mode,” said Biren Ghose, Executive Director of MPC Bangalore and Country Head, Technicolor India.

Three of MPC’s VFX studios around the world were a part of this collaboration – Los Angeles, London and Bangalore. Since its inception in December 2010, the Bangalore studio, which has a 400-strong team, has delivered high quality visual effects for over 40 Hollywood movies. The team has contributed VFX for global movie releases in 2014, including _X-Men: Days of Future Past_, _Godzilla, Guardians of the Galaxy, Cinderella _and _Amazing Spider-Man 2_.

Over the last few years, the demand for Indian talent to deliver offshore VFX services to Hollywood studios such as Warner Bros, Fox, Disney and DreamWorks has been steadily on the rise.

Among the recent releases, Indian talent was on display in _Life of Pi_, _Man of Steel, Prometheus, Skyfall_and _Madagascar 3:_ _Europe’s Most Wanted,_ with significant contribution from studios in Bangalore, Hyderabad, Mumbai and Chennai.

Industry observers say India is no longer saddled with low-end work like Rotoscopy, which does not require creative inputs, but has progressed to doing high-end work in VFX like compositing, digital matte painting, MatchMove, asset development and FX (simulation).

Bangalore team’s hand in MPC winning VFX Gold at Cannes | Business Line


----------



## luckych

*Cisco Investments announces $40 million fund for early-stage firms in Indi*

Cisco Investments has set aside $40 million (Rs 240.9 crore) to invest in early stage Indian startups focused primarily on three verticals--connected mobility, big data and internet of things.

The fund, called "India Innovation" is carved out of Cisco's existing $250 million global fund, a first time that Cisco has made a geography-based allocation.
"Part of why we're doing this, is we're going after the India market aggressively," said Dinesh Malkani, president of sales, Cisco India and SAARC. The company had earlier invested in MobStac, a mobile ecommerce app developer.

The ticket size of the investments could broadly range from $500,000 to $12 million. For early stage startups, Cisco said it takes less than a 20% stake and takes board observer seats in the company.

The venture capital arm of Cisco said it will invest the in Indian companies over the next 18 months.

"The fund is not limited to $40 million. Our mandate is to go back and ask for more, as soon as we've finished the funds," said Alok Bardiya, country director of corporate development.

In addition to investing in startups, the company said the fund will also be used to partner with others in the ecosystem such as accelerators, incubators at top colleges, and angel groups.

Earlier this month, ET reported that Cisco invested in Covacsis, a five-year-old startup founded by IIT Bombay graduates, which sells real-time analytics platform to the manufacturing sector.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cloud_9

Foreign Institutional Investors's pour in Rs 32,000 cr in June - Financial Express


> Continuing to bet big on reforms agenda of the new government, overseas investors have pumped in nearly Rs 32,000 crore in Indian equities and debt this month.
> *Foreign investors have infused Rs 13,764 crore (USD 2.3 billion) into equities, and Rs 18,188 crore (USD 3.1 billion) in debt markets, taking the total to Rs 31,952 crore (USD 5.4 billion), shows the latest market data. *Only one trading session is left for this month.


----------



## narcon




----------



## narcon




----------



## cloud_9

*Market turnover hits record high in June*


> A sharp rally in equity markets post the outcome of the general election has seen the total market turnover (cash and future & options or F&O) hit a new high in June.
> 
> The combined average daily turnover in the cash and future and options (F&O) segments touched Rs 325,628 crore in June, rising nearly 32% from its previous high of Rs 247,039 crore recorded in August 2013.
> 
> The BJP-led National Democratic Alliance's massive victory in the elections has rekindled investor interest in the markets, analysts say. This has led to the market turnover rising sharply; especially in the cash market that has seen the turnover hit a five-year high.
> 
> Foreign institutional investors (FIIs), too, have been a reason behind this sharp rally, with their net investment in Indian equities since September 2013 totalling Rs 112,860 crore ($18.5 billion). Of this, nearly Rs 27,417 crore ($4.6 billion) was invested in the past two months after the Narendra Modi-led BJP won a decisive election mandate.



France proposes 1 bn euro credit line for India projects


> France has proposed giving India a 1 billion euro ($1.4 billion) credit line to fund sustainable development projects, Foreign Minister Laurent Fabius said on Tuesday.
> 
> Fabius, who is visiting New Delhi, told reporters the credit line would be available over a three-year period.
> 
> Fabius also sought India's help in preparing the 2015 Paris Climate Conference.


----------



## Abhishek_

*Sterlite Tech bags Rs 2,500 cr BSNL order*

Mumbai: Sterlite Technologies, a Vedanta group company, has secured orders worth Rs.2,500 crore from Bharat Sanchar Nigam Ltd (BSNL) for deployment of optical fibre cable (OFC) network.

The company has won a deal to supply OFC for BSNL’s Jammu & Kashmir region and other parts of the country.

Under the Rs. 1,950-crore order, the company will deploy and maintain a part of Network for Spectrum (NFS) project in J&K, it said in a statement.

Under this contract, to be executed by 2016, Sterlite Technologies will also build a new communication network for the Armed Forces. The network comprises a highly-resilient OFC-based nationwide optical backbone for Defence sites and access networks at Army sites, the company said.

Sterlite will design, plan and implement this country-wide secure, multi-protocol converged network. It is based on dedicated tri-services optical transport backbone.

The OFC network will be owned and operated by the Defence services under the Project Implementation Core Group (PICG), Ministry of Defence (MoD).

The Defence project gains importance as the Armed Forces will migrate all their communications to this alternate system, thereby freeing spectrum for commercial use.

Indian government had earlier decided to release 150 MHz spectrum held by Defence in the frequency 1700-2000 MHz to meet the requirements of the commercial sector.

Additionally, the Pune-based firm has won a annual maintenance contract for an OFC network in J&K. The seven-year-contract is valued at about Rs. 500 crore.

Shares in Sterlite Technologies closed up 4.97 per cent at Rs. 68.60, after the announcement, on the BSE which closed up at 25,516.40.
Sterlite Tech bags Rs 2,500 cr BSNL order

*Daimler India begins exporting new Fuso trucks to Indonesia*






Mumbai: Daimler India Commercial Vehicles, a 100 per cent wholly owned subsidiary of Daimler AG, Germany, along with Mitsubishi Fuso Truck and Bus Corporation, Japan (MFTBC), a Daimler Company, has started shipping its DICV-made Fuso trucks to Indonesia, the key strategic market in Asia.

With the new range of trucks, the company aims to fuel additional momentum in the market where Fuso has established itself as the leading commercial vehicle brand, the company said in a statement.

Fuso has been termed the market leader in Indonesia with a market share of 45.4 per cent, and in the light duty truck segment served by the Colt Diesel, the company continues to prove its leadership position with a market share of 53.1 per cent during January to December 2013.

The company has sold over 280,000 units in Indonesia across light medium and heavy duty segments. Rigorous testing has been assessed under the most strenuous driving conditions to ensure maximum reliability of the trucks.
Daimler India begins exporting new Fuso trucks to Indonesia


----------



## Abhishek_

*Swedish auto maker Scania to roll out buses from Bangalore facility soon*




Competition in the premium bus segment is all set to intensify with Swedish automobile maker Scania close to rolling out buses from its facility near Bangalore. “Chassis production and structure fabrication have started,” Scania Commercial Vehicles India Director, Sales, Sivakumar.V said, adding “in a few weeks, the buses will roll out”. The plant, with an investment of around Rs.300 crore, was inaugurated last year and manufactures trucks. Buses from the facility would help Scania build on the “positive customer response” to the made for India luxury inter-city and charter travel buses it was importing from a production facility in Malaysia. “We have an order book of 200 plus for the buses,” Mr. Sivakumar said, listing the fleet management system that provided real time performance of the vehicle and the drivers as an important feature.

Noting that the plant has a capacity to produce 2,500 trucks and 1,500 buses, he said the company was looking to close this year with a combined sale of 700 vehicles. “Our intent is to keep pace with the growth in the market… expect around 10 per cent in the next year,” he said. Scania is present in both on and off road truck segments.

Scania, with dealers in all the southern States, Maharashtra and Gujarat, would be opening a dealership in Goa soon. By this year-end, it would expand to all the States in the north and central parts of the country. Simultaneously, the company was working on buses run on ethanol and bio-gas.

It was in discussions with the Karnataka government on setting up a bio gas project that will supply fuel to city buses.

On the ethanol project, he said, the project was to run the buses on 95 per cent ethanol and 5 per cent additive.
Swedish auto maker Scania to roll out buses from Bangalore facility soon - The Hindu

*Granite exports cross Rs.12,000 crore*




Despite facing internal hurdles and severe competition from host of countries such as China, South Africa, Saudia Arabia and Brazil, the Indian granite exports have grown by 23 per cent in value term during 2013-14. However, it remained more or less similar volume-wise.

According to sources, the Indian industry faced hurdles due to inconsistent and contradictory leasing policies followed by the State governments and also due to absence of export-oriented policies by the Centre that prevented setting up of large number of EOUs for granites, marble, slates and sandstones near the quarries and as well as closer to the shipping ports. Besides, only a few ports in the country had the facilities to handle granite.

During 2013-14, India exported granite blocks worth Rs.12,047 crore against Rs. 9,766 crore in the previous year. Granite and products accounted for the majority of exports revenue, followed by other stones and products, marbles and slate stone. Granite was exported to China and European countries, and finished marbles to Japan.

“Though there is a growth in the industry, the growth could have been 300 per cent more if the policies were implemented speedily with a positive approach. On behalf of the industry, we are seeking a uniform leasing and renewal policy and allowing marble for re-exports without hassles,” said an industry representative.

Chemical and Allied Export Promotion Council of India, Southern Regional Chairman, R. Veeramani, said that due to the prevailing negative factors, the industry performed at 50 per cent of it capacity and it was time the Centre provided IT exemption on 100 per cent EOUs and float common brand equity fund for promoters of Indian brand in exports.

“This sector is growing by 5-10 per cent annually, though it faces severe shortcomings. We have been asking the Directorate General of Foreign Trade to provide subsidy/incentive to this sector. They have been denying it citing the progress made by us in the recent times,” said a granite exporter.
Granite exports cross Rs.12,000 crore - The Hindu

*Centre keen on bringing broadband connectivity to entire rural India *




In steering India’s growth in the field of Information and Communication Technology, the newly-elected government at the Centre will focus on two major milestones: broadband connectivity across the length and breadth of rural India and electronics manufacturing.

In his maiden interaction with chief executive officers and decision-makers in the software industry, Union Minister for Communications and Information Technology Ravi Shankar Prasad asked why the Indian industry has been a laggard when it comes to manufacturing.

Electronics manufacturing, he said, was “a priority” for the government and he sought feedback on what can be done to incentivise Indian industry to get into manufacturing. “I understand there is a duty structure issue, and we are trying to address it, but that cannot be the only reason the sector did not grow,” he said.

He pointed out that products with simple elementary technologies, such as set-top boxes, were also being imported.

On the semiconductor fabrication, Mr. Prasad said that he has spoken to two people who are setting up two semiconductor wafer fabrication manufacturing facilities in the country.

“I have asked them to do it on a fast-track basis. I realise that once a fabrication facility is established, India is going to expand enormously in everything from chip design to manufacturing,” he said and added that the government was looking at creating STPI-like structure to further incentivise this sector.

Mr. Prasad was speaking at a NASSCOM-organised meet that he called an “IT Panchayat”, where he heard the who’s who of the IT industry speak on issues — regulatory, trade and others — being faced by the sector.

The participants included Wipro Ltd. Chairman Azim Premji, Microsoft India Chairman Bhaskar Pramanik and Mindtree Chief Executive Officer K.K. Natarajan.

Representatives from mid-size companies and the start-ups world addressed the Minister on issues ranging from tax structures and regulatory hurdles that are perceived as hindering business to the skills gap when it comes to new technologies.

Mr. Prasad said that the Prime Minister’s roadmap for expanding the broadband network came with strict deadlines. The Prime Minister, he said, wanted 50,000 villages connected by broadband by end of this year and had set a target of adding one lakh villages each every year until all of rural India was covered.

In addition, he wanted the Indian industry to focus on developing e-education and e-healthcare products, that will help spur a demand for broadband.

*Expanding IT*
Mr. Prasad said that the Prime Minister was keen on taking the IT story to yet untapped areas such as the east and Northeast. “The Northeast has a large English-speaking talent pool, why not promote BPOs there? We are looking at what we can do to take IT and BPOs beyond the Bangalore-Hyderabad-Mumbai-Pune circles, and to tier-II cities,” he said.
Centre keen on bringing broadband connectivity to entire rural India - The Hindu


----------



## luckych

*5 Indian cities score high in global IT talent survey*
*




*
As much as half the world's top 10 cities based on the percentage of new residents with technology skills is in India, a LinkedIn study has found.

Bangalore, Pune, Hyderabad and Chennai topped the list, with Gurgaon coming in at the end. The ranking is based on an analysis of the geographic movements of the social networking site's 300 million members, looking at every new position added to their profiles between November 2012 and November 2013.

San Francisco Bay, Seattle, Austin, Melbourne and Sydney, in that order, ranked from fifth to ninth positions. "Bangalore, Pune, Hyderabad, Chennai and Gurgaon contribute to a major chunk of India's overall IT revenues and the tech jobs created in these cities are much higher than many other global locations.

The startup wave and increasing focus of tech entrepreneurship have also contributed to this," said Sangeeta Gupta, senior vice president of IT industry body Nasscom. It helps also, according to Ikya Human Capital Solutions Chairman Ajit Isaac, that India is experiencing a youth bulge.


5 Indian cities score high in global IT talent survey - The Times of India


----------



## luckych

*ATM-maker NCR Corporation setting up ₹500-cr facility in Chennai*






The US-based $6-billion ATM (automatic teller machine) manufacturer NCR Corporation is setting up a ₹500-crore facility at Mahindra World City, to the south of Chennai.

NCR has a presence in 180 countries and has six manufacturing facilities in the US, Europe and Asia.

In India, it manufactures ATMs in multiple locations in Puducherry. It will shut down these units and shift to the new facility in a year’s time. It employs over 3,000 people, including those at its R&D facility.

Announcing the company’s plan for the new facility at a press conference here on Thursday, Jaivinder Gill, Regional Vice-President (India and South East Asia), NCR, said it will offer the advantage of manufacturing these machines under one roof and improve efficiency. Besides, he said, the new location will give it proximity to vendors, logistics facilities and human resource.

Though he refused to share the details regarding the proposed investment in the new facility, sources in the know revealed that it might entail anywhere between $80-100 million, and will have capacity to produce at least 100,000 ATMs a year. Besides, it also proposes to manufacture POS (point of sale) machines, automatic self-checkout machines and product dispensers for the retail and hospitality industries.

Growing market

“The growing Indian financial market, and the government’s key agenda of financial inclusion hold a great promise for our business,” said Robert Visintainer, Vice-President, NCR Global Manufacturing.

ATM-maker NCR Corporation setting up ₹500-cr facility in Chennai | Business Line

With 44 per cent share of the current installed base of 1.6 lakh ATMs in the country, NCR is the market leader, followed by Diebold (around 27 per cent) and Wincor Nixdorf (23 per cent). According to a global study on ATMs, on an average, 6,000 cash withdrawals take place at each ATM every month. This is growing at 25 per cent year on year. The number of installed ATMs grew 20 per cent in the last few years. In the next four years, it is expected to grow at a compounded annual growth rate of 26 per cent to reach 4.4 lakh ATMs by 2018, says the study. Gill said each machine costs between ₹3.5 lakh and ₹ 6 lakh.

According to him, NCR also proposes to export at least 10-15 per cent of its production to South East Asia.


----------



## luckych

*There’s no shortage of talent in India: Capgemini India CEO



*

On Capgemini India’s employee strength crossing the 50,000-mark. What does this mean and how much more do you intend to add?

Today, our India headcount is just about 40 per cent of the group. Our ambition is it should be 50 per cent of the group by early 2016. When you are 50 per cent or more, this becomes the hub in terms of delivery. I think a lot of the standard part – development work, application management, BPO and infrastructure management — will be completely done from India. We will also start to do new work and innovation. So, India will have a big role to play in everything that Capgemini does.

full article : There’s no shortage of talent in India: Capgemini India CEO | Business Line


----------



## LeveragedBuyout

This Is Why India Has to Shrink the Subsidy Raj - Real Time Economics - WSJ









July 7, 2014, 10:51 PM ET
*This Is Why India Has to Shrink the Subsidy Raj*
*ByRaymond Zhong*




Workers load trucks with bags of refined sugar manufacturing plant in Simbhaoli, Uttar Pradesh, India, on Wednesday, April 2, 2014.
Kuni Takahashi/Bloomberg News
Taxes and subsidies are part of every government’s toolkit for tinkering with prices and economic activity. But India tinkers more—and more expensively—than most.

A reined-in subsidy bill is on many economists’ wish-lists for the new Indian government’s inaugural budget, which will be unveiled on Thursday.

The previous administration, led by the Congress party, budgeted nearly 2.5 trillion rupees, or $41 billion, on fuel, food and fertilizer subsidies for the current fiscal year, which ends in March 2015. That’s nearly 15% of total spending for the year, or almost 2.5% of India’s gross domestic product.

This ball of twine won’t likely be untangled in one budget. But here’s an overview of how the major subsidies work, and why economists say rolling them back isn’t only about saving the government money—it’s also about helping some of India’s most important industries grow and invest.

*Fuel: *India’s rigid control over the fossil-fuel market theoretically ended in 2002, when the government at the time, also led by the Bharatiya Janata Party, abandoned the opaque, complex formulas that it had used to administer domestic petroleum prices for decades. But by mid-2004, climbing global crude prices caused Delhi again to seek to protect Indian consumers by restricting oil retailers’ ability to raise prices.

Today, the government pays heftily—$10.6 billion this year, under the previous administration’s final budget—to compensate sellers of diesel, kerosene and propane cooking gas for selling at a loss.

Some change is already under way. In January last year, the Congress-led government authorized small, monthly increases in the price of diesel. As a result, diesel sellers’ losses—and hence the need for subsidies—will be wiped out in 10 months’ time, ANZ Bank estimates, assuming that global oil prices remain unchanged.

The diesel-price hikes helped the total fuel-subsidy bill in the interim budget for this year come to 35% less than what was spent just two years ago, though many analysts say those projections look suspiciously optimistic. 

Indeed, the worst-kept secret about India’s fuel subsidies is that oil retailers are reimbursed for their losses erratically and with a lag, which means repayments can be postponed until the following year’s budget in order to burnish this year’s deficit numbers.

Indian Oil Corporation, the state-owned giant, said last month that it expects to accrue $9.5 billion of subsidy-related losses this year. Moody’s pegs this year’s losses for the entire industry at $18.3 billion.

One last thing to understand about the fossil-fuel market in India: Petroleum products aren’t exempt from federal excise taxes. That puts Delhi in the position of simultaneously suppressing retail fuel prices by diktat while raising them through levies. In some Indian states, more than half the price at the pump represents duties and taxes.

*Food: *This is the big one: $19 billion in the previous government’s interim budget, or nearly half of all subsidy spending, went toward meeting the difference between the cost of staple foods—rice, wheat and lentils, predominantly—and the artificially low, government-set prices at which they’re sold to poor households at government-run shops. An additional $33 million was budgeted for this year to fund the government’s commitment to growers of 25 crops that it will purchase their output at above-market prices. 

With food prices a perennially sensitive issue in India and a rainy season that is looking drier than usual, this week’s budget isn’t likely to contain dramatic cuts to these subsidies.

More investment in agricultural infrastructure could, in the longer run, help lessen subsidies’ importance in the fight against food inflation. Ashok Gulati, chairman of the government agency charged with managing food prices, lamented at an industry event recently that Delhi spends a fraction on irrigation projects—just $185 million in the interim budget—what it spends on farm subsidies. 

*Fertilizer:* India’s government caps the price of urea, a nitrogen-based fertilizer, and compensates chemical companies for their losses. But here, too, reimbursement is unpredictable: According to ANZ, nearly $6 billion of fertilizer subsidies went unpaid last year and weren’t even budgeted for by the previous government. 

This week’s budget isn’t likely to see reform in this department. Ananth Kumar, the fertilizers minister, made clear in Mumbai last week that no subsidy cuts are in the works. 

*In all three cases*, the basic tradeoffs are simple: Subsidies keep these staple goods affordable to all. But they cost the government dearly, and, by keeping sellers persistently in the red, they make it hard for producers of these goods to attract investment and modernize. 

And these aren’t the only markets in India where government price controls, either direct or indirect, have created troublesome distortions. See also: drugs, train tickets, natural gas and electricity.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abhishek_

Rail Budget Session


----------



## kbd-raaf

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/486737695025004544


----------



## cloud_9

*Economic Survey
*​*

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/486773113787400192

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/486772840230682624

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/486772728209211395
*


----------



## cloud_9

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/486770645959589888

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/486770295311585282

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/486768811438137344


----------



## cloud_9

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/486764054841540608


----------



## cloud_9

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/486783657294581761


----------



## Abhishek_

*Govt to set up 16 NIMZs to boost manufacturing*




The government has announced setting up of 16 national investment and manufacturing zones (NIMZs) to boost economic growth.

Under the National Manufacturing Policy, the government has proposed setting up of NIMZs. The policy aims at enhancing the share of manufacturing in GDP to 25 per cent within a decade and creating 100 million jobs.

“In order to boost the manufacturing sector, the government has already announced setting up of 16 NIMZs,” the Economic Survey 2013-14, tabled in the Parliament, day said.

Of 16 NIMZs, eight are along the Delhi-Mumbai Industrial Corridor (DMIC). Besides, eight other zones have been given in-principle approval. They are proposed to come up in Nagpur, Chittoor, Medak, Tumkur, Kolar, Bidar and Gulbarga.

NIMZs are conceptualised as integrated industrial townships of at least 50 sq km (5,000 hectares) with world class infrastructure. Besides it will have land use on the basis of zoning, clean and energy efficient technology and necessary social infrastructure.
The DMIC project, which is being developed with the help of Japan, would cover Uttar Pradesh, Haryana, Rajasthan, Madhya Pradesh, Gujarat, and Maharashtra along the Western Dedicated Freight Corridor of the Railways.

“Land acquisition for the new industrial regions/areas as well as for the early bird projects identified for development as model initiatives is in different stages of progress in different states.

“The DMIC Trust has taken investment decisions on nine projects and action to implement them has already been initiated by the DMICDC,” it said.

On the lines of DMIC, the government has also proposed setting up Chennai—Bengaluru—Chitradurga industrial corridor (CBIC), Bengaluru-Mumbai Economic corridor (BMEC) and Amritsar—Kolkata Industrial Corridor (AKIC).

Further, the survey said that to push the share of manufacturing in the overall GDP, there is a need to capture the global market in sectors showing a rising trend in demand.

These sectors are largely high-tech and capital intensive, it said, adding such high—tech industries may perform a less important role in sustaining employment but are critical for capital accumulation and skill development and to improve the knowledge base.

“To gain a firm footing in these sectors, the policy thrust should be on pushing up the level of public and private expenditure on technology upgradation, research and development, innovation, and skill development,” it added.

Manufacturing, which constitutes over 75 per cent of the index of industrial production (IIP), declined 1.2 per cent in March against a growth of 4.3 per cent a year earlier.

During the April-March period of 2013-14, the sector’s output contracted 0.8 per cent compared with 1.3 per cent growth previously.
Govt to set up 16 NIMZs to boost manufacturing - The Hindu


----------



## Contrarian

*Worlds largest Milk producer - India!*








*The BJP government's first economic survey stated that India accounts for 17 per cent of world production of milk.*
PTI | Jul 9, 2014, 03.24PM IST

NEW DELHI: *India recorded peak production of milk at 132.43 million tonnes (MT) in 2012-13, becoming the top milk producer globally*, the pre-budget Economic Survey said on Wednesday. 

Milk production in the year 2011-12 was 127.9 MT, according to the National Dairy Development Board (NDDB) data. 

The BJP government's first economic survey stated that India accounts for 17 per cent of world production of milk. 

"The average year-on-year growth rate of milk at 4.04 per cent vis-a-vis the world average of 2.2 per cent shows sustained growth in availability of milk and milk products for the growing population," the survey said. 

Milk has also become an important secondary source of income for 70 million rural households engaged in dairying, it highlighted. 

Similarly, India ranks second in world fish production, contributing about 5.4 per to global production. 

Total fish production during 2013-14 is estimated at 9.45 MT with 6.10 MT coming from the inland sector and 3.35 MT from the marine sector. 

Meanwhile, the survey pegged horticulture production at 265 MT for 2012-13, even higher than foodgrains production. India ranks first in the productivity of grapes, banana, cassava, and papaya.
India logs record milk production in 2012-13 - The Times of India


----------



## cloud_9

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/487111041956847616

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cloud_9

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/487127384240312321
From Rs. 2,03,672.1 crore to Rs. 2,29,000 crore + Rs. 5000 crore

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cloud_9

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/487114346867093504

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/487124381311590403

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/487123743597019137


----------



## Abhishek_

Budget Session


----------



## Chronos

are there any disinvestment plans?


----------



## kbd-raaf

Ravi Nair said:


> are there any disinvestment plans?



About 50000 crore in PSU disinvestment.


----------



## Chronos

kbd-raaf said:


> About 50000 crore in PSU disinvestment.



why Air India is not privatised, i will never know.


----------



## cloud_9

Department of Atomic Energy allocated Rs 10,446 crore 


> NEW DELHI: With Kudankulam unit 2 likely to become operational in this financial year, the government has allocated Rs 10,446 crore to the Department of Atomic Energy for power generation and research.
> 
> For power generation, Rs 1709 crore has been allocated to the department. This includes Rs 30 crore for India's first Prototype Bast Breeder reactor at Kalpakkam at the Indira Gandhi Centre for Atomic Research (IGCAR).
> 
> The government also intends to invest Rs 203 crore and Rs 440 crore in NPCIL and Bhartiya Nabhikiya Vidyut Nigam Ltd ( BHAVINI), two PSUs under DAE.
> 
> Rs 8737 crore has been allocated for research in the field of nuclear energy. There are several research centres under the DAE, major being Bhabha Atomic Research Centre, Raja Ramanna Centre for Advanced Technology and IGCAR and Atomic Minerals Directorate for Exploration and Research (AMDER).
> 
> For research in the field of Earth Science, Ocean activities and Meteorology, the Ministry of Earth Science has been alloted Rs 1699 crore.
> 
> In the field of Ocean Research, the government has alloted Rs 629 crore, Rs 661 for Meteorology and Rs 380 crore for other earth science related projects. This also includes ambitious projects like procuring new vessels for ocean research, studying seismological patterns and polar sciences.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edison Chen

Modi Budget Surprise Boosts Pressure to Fund India Subsidies - Bloomberg

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## luckych

*karnataka State’s IT Exports Touch 1.51 L Cr*

Karnataka has registered an all-time record of export of IT products to the tune of over 1.51 lakh crore in 2013-14, Information Technology Minister S R Patil informed the Assembly on Thursday.

During the Question Hour, Patil told the Congress member J R Lobo that Bangalore contributed more than Rs 1.47 lakh crore, Mysore clocked Rs 2,400 crore, Mangalore Rs 1,100 crore and Hubli-Dharwad Rs 34 crore to the total value of the IT products that year.

Informing that the State-owned KEONICS has drawn out plans to take the IT industry to all districts in the State, he said, “We are offering several facilities to promote the sector”.

IT Export Value

Year Export (in Rs crore)

2011-12 10,6215

2012-13 13,0793

2013-14 1,51,434

State’s IT Exports Touch 1.51 L Cr -The New Indian Express


----------



## thesolar65

*"A government big enough to give you everything you want, is big enough to take everything you have"....*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## luckych




----------



## Edison Chen

Narendra Modi's administration unveils first budget for India | World news | The Guardian


----------



## luckych

*UK India Business Council opens second business centre in Bangalore*

UK India Business Council has opened its second business centre in Bangalore, within a year of the launch of its first centre in Gurgaon. The opening was attended by the UK India Business Council chair, Rt Hon Patricia Hewitt, CEO Richard Heald, Ian Felton, British deputy high commissioner, and an array of leading business figures. 

The creation of the UK India Business Centre in Bangalore is part of UKIBC's expansion strategy to connect UK companies active in, or wanting to enter, Bangalore and South India to local business keen to work with British companies. 

The UK India Business Council will work closely with UK Trade and Investment (UKTI), the British Business Group Bangalore, and with both UK and Indian businesses and institutions. The centre will support businesses across sectors, but tech-rich sectors are likely to be strong given the complementarity in these areas between the UK and Bangalore. 

At 12,600 square feet, the Bangalore centre will be the UK India Business Council's largest in India, and there are already signed in clients, including British Airways, the UK trade body Aerospace & Defence Security Systems, CDC and TechHub Bangalore, the community and workspace for tech entrepreneurs, which is using the UKIBC centre to establish its entry into India. The UKIBC has also signed a MoU with TiE Bangalore to leverage UKIBC's Centre in Bangalore, its membership in India and the UK and TiE's extensive network, membership and reputation in Bangalore and to promote entrepreneurship between the UK and India. 

The UKIBC's Bangalore centre has the full support of the Deputy High Commission in Bangalore, the UKTI, the British Council in India, and the Bangalore based members of the UKIBC Advisory Council — Kiran Mazumdar-Shaw, chair and managing director of Biocon Limited and TV Mohandas Pai, chairman of Manipal Global Education and former member of the board of directors of Infosys.

UK India Business Council opens second business centre in Bangalore - The Times of India


----------



## Abhishek_

*Government considers selling $3 billion stake in ONGC*





(Reuters) - Prime Minister Narendra Modi's government will decide next month on the sale of a $3 billion stake in state oil firm Oil and Natural Gas Corp (ONGC.NS), in a major test of whether he can follow through on reforms outlined in his first budget.

Modi won May's parliamentary election by a landslide with a pledge to create jobs and revive Asia's No.3 economy, which is suffering from weak growth and high inflation.

Yet Finance Minister Arun Jaitley's maiden budget last week drew criticism that his fiscal arithmetic did not add up. Capitalising on a record-breaking stock market run to complete asset sales could help him balance the books.

The government will decide in August whether to sell a 5 percent stake in ONGC, a senior oil ministry official said, in a deal that would be worth $2.9 billion at current market prices.

"The department of divestment has floated a note seeking our comments for a 5 per cent stake sale in ONGC," the official, who has direct knowledge of the matter, told Reuters on Tuesday.

An official at the finance ministry, home to the divestment department, said the government was interested in selling stakes in ONGC and other state companies given their high market valuations. He did not elaborate.

If completed, the sale would raise more than a quarter of the $10.5 billion target for asset sales announced by Jaitley for the fiscal year to March 2015.

He will need to hit or exceed that figure to cap the budget deficit at 4.1 percent of gross domestic product, a goal set by his predecessor that he has vowed to uphold.

REVENUE GENERATOR

The proposal to sell a 5 percent stake follows reports that the government may sell a stake of as much as 10 percent in ONGC, which produces the equivalent of 1.2 million barrels per day, or two-thirds of India's oil and gas.

The state directly owns 69 percent of ONGC, while further stakes are owned by the state-run Life Insurance Corporation of India (LIC) (7.8 percent), Indian Oil Corp (IOC.NS) (7.7 percent) and Gas Authority of India (GAIL.NS) (2.4 percent).

ONGC, with a market value of $57 billion, has struggled for years with stagnant production and a lack of commercially viable discoveries. It is burdened by a subsidy regime that forces it to sell oil and gas cheaply.

Still, even without wholesale restructuring, some analysts back the stock on expectations that the government will replace the existing, ad hoc, regime for sharing the burden of energy subsidies with a more predictable model.

"The objective is not to privatise; just to contain the fiscal deficit," said Dayanand Mittal, an oil analyst at Ambit Capital in Mumbai who has a 'buy' rating on ONGC stock with a price target of 500 rupees.

"Don't expect restructuring - what you can expect are measures to improve efficiency and reduce India's oil import dependence," added Mittal. He forecasts that ONGC will receive $58 per barrel of oil it sells in 2014/15, a 40 percent gain.

SHARES OUTPERFORM

ONGC shares ended up 2.5 percent at 412.65 rupees, against a 0.9 percent rise in the BSE Sensex. The shares have rallied by 43 percent in the current year to date, joining other state-controlled enterprises in outperforming a 19.1 percent gain in the Sensex.

"They have to bring in more clarity on gas pricing and subsidies before selling a stake to institutional investors," said Phani Sekhar, a fund manager at Angel Broking in Mumbai.

"Budget estimates would be achieved easily if it goes through. Even if there is lack of demand there is always LIC to support,” said Sekhar.

The state insurer's backing was critical to the success of the sale by the previous government of a 5 percent stake in ONGC in 2012 that raised 127 billion Indian rupees ($2.1 billion).

Over the last two years, the previous government also reduced its stake in Indian Oil, the country's top oil refiner, Engineers India Ltd (ENGI.NS) and Oil India Ltd (OILI.NS).

The Modi government's sell-off drive is set to kick off with the offering of a 5 percent stake in Steel Authority of India (SAIL.NS), worth $290 million based on market prices, say sources familiar with the transaction.

Other deals are expected to follow a similar pattern of incremental, revenue-raising sales that do not jeopardise state control. On the slate are Coal India (COAL.NS), the world's top producer, and firms involved in power, aerospace and metallurgy, a senior government source said recently.

Government considers selling $3 billion stake in ONGC| Reuters


----------



## Abhishek_

*Volkswagen aims to invest Rs. 1,500 cr in India in 6 years*





German carmaker Volkswagen plans to invest Rs 1,500 crore in India over the next 6 years on various activities, including local production of engines, as it aims to consolidate position in the country.

The company, which on Tuesday launched an updated version of its premium hatchback Polo priced between Rs 4.99 lakh and Rs 7.37 lakh (ex-showroom Delhi) intends to invest on enhancing localisation as well as development of new products.

“India is a strategic market for us and we are looking at investing here in a systematic manner. Over the period of next 5-6 years we intend to invest Rs 1,500 crore on activities like enhancing localisation and new products,” Volkswagen India President & MD Mahesh Kodumudi told reporters here.

The company is evaluating making engines in India but hasn’t arrived on a decision yet, he said, adding that Maharashtra would be the company’s first preference for setting up the engine plant.

Currently, the company imports 100 per cent of the engines used in its cars in India.

“Currently our localisation levels here are around 65-70 per cent in value terms and going ahead our objective its to take it to 85-90 per cent. We can achieve it by localising production of engines and gearbox and we are working on it,” Mr. Kodumudi said.

The company, which has already invested around Rs 4,400 crore in the Indian market since 2007—2008, is now looking to expand its presence in the market by introducing products in the growing segments.

“In India, compact sports utility vehicle and compact sedan segment is growing and we are looking at it. Also, with the increase in income levels in the country people are also looking at higher segments as well so that’s another area of interest for us,” Volkswagen Passenger Cars Director Michael Mayer said.

Commenting on the new Polo, Mayer said the launch would help the company strengthen its position in the compact hatchback segment in the country.

“If we look at Indian car market, we are not present in segments which are showing growth. New Polo will allow us to increase our market share in the compact hatchback segment,” Mayer added.

The updated Polo with the petrol engines is priced between Rs 4.99 lakh and Rs 6.07 lakh, while the diesel variants are priced between Rs 6.27 lakh and Rs 7.37 lakh (ex-showroom Delhi).

Cross Polo would be available at Rs 7.9 lakh while Polo GT TDI and Polo GT TSI, which would be launched at August-end would be priced Rs 7.99 lakh each.
Volkswagen aims to invest Rs. 1,500 cr in India in 6 years - The Hindu


----------



## Abhishek_

*RBI eases reserve norms for banks issuing infra bonds*
*



*

* The Reserve Bank of India, in order to encourage infrastructure development and affordable housing, on Tuesday, exempted long-term bonds from the mandatory regulatory norms such as the Cash Reserve Ratio (CRR), the Statutory Liquidity Ratio (SLR) and Priority Sector Lending (PSL) if the money raised is used for funding of such projects.

“Banks can issue long-term bonds with a minimum maturity of seven years to raise resources for lending to (i) long-term projects in infrastructure sub-sectors, and (ii) affordable housing,” the RBI said.

The RBI said that apart from what is technically defined as infrastructure, affordable housing is another segment of the economy which requires long-term funding.

The central bank said it intends to “ease the way for banks to raise long term resources to finance their long term loans to infrastructure as well as affordable housing.’’

The instructions are in pursuance of Finance Minister Arun Jaitley’s budget speech in which he had said “banks will be encouraged to extend long term loans to infrastructure sector with flexible structuring to absorb potential adverse contingencies, sometimes known as the 5/25 structure.’’

5/25 structure

Under the 5/25 structure, bank may fix longer amortisation period for loans to projects in infrastructure and core industries sectors, say 25 years, with periodic refinancing, say every five years.

The RBI issued instructions to banks specifying operational guidelines and incentives in the form of flexibility in loan structuring and refinancing.

It granted exemptions from regulatory pre-emptions, such as, the CRR, the SLR and Priority Sector Lending (PSL).

As per RBI regulations, banks are required to keep a portion of deposits as CRR with the central bank and park certain portion in government securities known as SLR.

Mitigating ALM problems

“The objective of these instructions is to mitigate the Asset-Liability Management (ALM) problems faced by banks in extending project loans to infrastructure and core industries sectors, and also to ease the raising of long term resources for project loans to infrastructure and affordable housing sectors” it said.

Banks have been seeking permission for longer tenor amortisation of the loan, say 25 years, with periodic refinancing of balance debt, the RBI said.

It further said rupee denominated bonds should be issued in ‘plain vanilla form’ without call or put option with a fixed or floating rate of interest.

Lending for affordable housing means loans eligible under the priority sector, and loans up to Rs.50 lakh to individuals for houses costing up to Rs.65 lakh located in the six metropolitan centres. For other areas, it covers loans of Rs.40 lakh for houses with values up to Rs.50 lakh.

Long gestation period

The RBI said that while banks have been raising resources in a significant way, issuance of long-term bonds for funding loans to infrastructure sector has not picked up at all. Infrastructure and core industries projects are characterised by long gestation periods and large capital investments.

The long maturities of such project loans consist of the initial construction period and the economic life of the asset/underlying concession period (usually 25-30 years).

India is looking at investing $1 trillion in infrastructure development by 2017, half of which is expected to come from the private sector.

PTI reports from Delhi:

Realtors hail move

Realtors’ body CREDAI, on Tuesday, hailed the RBI’s move to ease norms for banks to raise long-term funds for financing affordable housing, saying this would lead to cheaper credit for such projects.

“It is a welcome step. This will lead to lower interest rates for affordable housing projects,” CREDAI Chairman Lalit Jain said.

Another realtors’ body NAREDCO Chairman Navin Rajeja said this would help developers to mobilise cheaper finance for development of affordable housing and will result into cutting in prices of housing in long term.

“It is expected that the home loan rates may also come down because of this move,” Mr. Raheja said.

Mr. Jain of Credai demanded that the housing sector should be given the infrastructure status and felt that Pune, Ahmedabad and Lucknow should have figured in the list of metropolitan cities. 
RBI eases reserve norms for banks issuing infra bonds - The Hindu *


----------



## Abhishek_

*Govt clears 19 FDI proposals*

The government has cleared 19 foreign investment proposals, including that of Walt Disney Company and Reckitt Benckiser (India), entailing total investment of Rs. 2,326.72 crore.

“Based on the recommendations of Foreign Investment Promotion Board (FIPB) in its meeting held on June 11, 2014, Government has approved 19 proposals of foreign direct investment (FDI) amounting to Rs 2326.72 crore approximately,” the Finance Ministry said in a release.

The FIPB, however, rejected an investment proposal of Multi-Commodity Exchange of India (MCX) for a post-facto approval of the foreign investment made by Alexandra Mauritius Ltd prior to the period when FDI in commodity exchanges was brought under approval route.

In addition to MCX’s proposal, the FIPB also rejected foreign investment application of George Institute for Global Health (Hyderabad), BIESSE Manufacturing Company (Bangalore) and three others.

The Finance Ministry further said decision on seven FDI proposals has been deferred. These include proposal of Ahlcon Parenterals (India) (pharmaceutical sector), Indian Rotorcraft Ltd (defence) and UBM Medica India (print media).

The government gave its nod to the proposal of Walt Disney Company (Southeast Asia) Pte Ltd, Singapore to infuse additional capital in UTV Software Communication by way of subscription to equity capital up to Rs 1,100 crore and also make additional investments from time to time.

Reckitt Benckise (India) has got permission to acquire 23.72 per cent paid up share capital of Reckitt Benckiser Healthcare India Limited from its foreign investors Reckitt Benckiser (Singapore) Pte Ltd, Singapore.

The proposal entails investment of Rs. 725 crore.

The proposal of Department for International Development, UK for investment into NEEV Fund, proposed to be registered with the SEBI, as a Category I Alternative Investment Fund-Infrastructure Fund has also been cleared.

The applicant was SBICAP Ventures and the proposal entails investment of Rs 396 crore.

The other investment proposals cleared are that of TTK Protective Devices (Chennai), BNP Paribas India Holding, Pfizer Limited (Mumbai), News Laundry Media, J2 Global Ireland, Morgan Stanley Global Services Mauritius (Mauritius) and Brightstar Infrastructure (Mumbai).
Govt clears 19 FDI proposals - The Hindu

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Adani gets nod for Mundra expansion*
Adani Ports and Special Economic Zone (APSEZ) has received the environment and coastal regulation zone clearance from the Union Ministry for Environment and Forests, for its 8,481 hectares special economic zone in Mundra, the Adani Group company said.

“The clearance will now allow APSEZ to set up a mega desalination plant, an effluent treatment plant and intake of sea water, all of which constitute primary infrastructure to be provided for companies setting up business units in the special economic zone,” the company said.

“The grant of the environmental clearance to Mundra SEZ by MoEF will encourage investment in SEZ and the development is expected to be at a much faster pace as it provides seamless connectivity through sea, rail and road,” said Gautam Adani, Chairman,Adani Group.
Adani gets nod for Mundra expansion - The Hindu
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Sun Pharma acquires US injectibles firm*
Leading pharmaceutical company, Sun Pharmaceutical Industries announced the acquisition of the US-based Pharmalucence Inc., by one of its subsidiaries.

While financial details of the transaction were unavailable, a statement from Sun Pharmaceuticals said Pharmalucence has sterile injectible capacity in the USA and is supported by strong R&D capabilities.

Pharmalucence provides contract and private lable formulation development and manufacturing services of non-cytotoxic human injectibles in liquid or lyophilised form. It has a team of more than 100 professionals.

The company was created in 2007 by the management buy-out of CIS-US by three employees with the aim of becoming both an advanced contract manufacturing organization (CMO) and a leading manufacturer of radiopharmaceuticals.

It received approval of its first new product, the hepatobiliary imaging agent generic Mebrofenin in 2008 and in 2009, it received approval for its generic Sestamibi, an agent used in myocardial perfusion imaging studies.

In 2011 and 2012, Pharmalucence received FDA approval for two new indications for its Sulfur Colloid product.

On the Bombay Stock Exchange on Wednesday, the Sun Pharmaceutical share rose by Rs 4.95 (0.67 per cent) to close trade at Rs 743.65.
Sun Pharma acquires US injectibles firm - The Hindu
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Exports grow 10.2% in June*
Exports grew at above 10 percent year on year for the third month in a row in June, up 10.2 percent to $26.5 billion. Imports in June were in the black for the first time in 13 months, up 8.3 percent to $38.2 billion, according to official data released here Wednesday.

Monthly trade deficit rose marginally to $11.8 billion in June from $11.2 billion in May. The partial relaxation in gold import norms in May resulted in higher imports at $3.1 billion in June against the average of $1.5 billion during the past 12 months. Gold imports in June were up 65 percent.

Export growth was the strongest in petro products at 38 percent, followed by engineering goods that grew 22 percent. Electronic goods exports shrunk (-) 25 percent and gems and jewelry exports contracted (-) 5 percent in June. Chemicals imports were up 19 percent and petroleum imports 11 percent. Imports of transport equipment shrunk (-) 11 percent, machinery (-) 3.4 percent and pearls and stones (-) 2.2 percent.

The growth in oil imports is likely to have been led by the pace of recovery in industrial output seen in the month of June.

In a statement on the trade data, Federation of Indian Export Organisations (FIEO) President M Rafeeque Ahmed said that the continuance of the double digit growth in exports is positive and with encouraging Industrial Index of Production numbers for the month of May, he expects a further improved performance in months to come. “The steps announced by the Finance Minister in the Union Budget including extension of 24 x 7 facility for all export promotional schemes, single point interaction with customs as the hub for all exim transactions online, institutionalization of export promotion mission and involvement of the States in the export promotion will further facilitate exports besides reducing transaction costs”, he said pointing out that the flow of credit to export sector is still in adequate.

The smart rise of over 21 per cent in exports of engineering goods at $5.4 billion in June has come about on the back of fast improving situation in the US economy, said EEPC India in a statement on the trade data. “We are getting good number of orders from the US so much so that our domestic manufacturing infrastructure is not able to support the same…The problems like power outages in several states and raw material shortages along with issues of skilled labour are coming in the way”, said EEPC India Chairman Anupam Shah.
Exports grow 10.2% in June - The Hindu


----------



## luckych

*Wal-mart invests $103 million in indian wholesale business*

Wal-Mart Stores Inc. is investing more than $100 million in its wholesale-store network in India, even though government restrictions have convinced it not to build its own big-box stores in Asia’s third-largest economy.

The world’s largest retailer has given its Indian unit a capital injection of 6.2 billion rupees ($103 million) to help it boost its current presence in India in the next five years to 70 wholesale stores--where it sells only to other businesses like mom-and-pop shops, restaurants and hotels--from 20 today. It is also ramping up its online operations so it can give its wholesale customers 24-hour delivery for anything they order online.

“The equity infusion is to fund the working capital and capex requirements of our cash-and-carry business in India,” Rajneesh Kumar, vice president for corporate affairs at Wal-Mart India, said in an email.

India’s retail market, with about $400 billion a year in sales, is expected to expand to more than $1.3 trillion by 2020, according to PricewaterhouseCoopers.

Wal-Mart WMT -0.49% has been lobbying for lowering barriers to foreign investment in the retail sector in India. It entered the wholesale business in 2009, expecting to eventually get the freedom to open its own supermarkets aimed directly at Indian consumers.

Wal-Mart invests $103 million in Indian wholesale business - The Wall Street Journal - MarketWatch

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chanakya's_Chant

PS - Nothing to do with Congress - Shared it because of the stats! India is performing well in this concern!​


----------



## IndoCarib

Nomura forecasts 6 pct growth for India in 2015 | The Indian Express

India is set to be Asia’s biggest turnaround story and the country’s GDP growth is expected to rise to over 6 per cent in FY 2015 and over 7 per cent in FY 2016, says a Nomura report.
According to the Japanese brokerage firm, 2014 would mark an inflection point and 2016 will be a watershed year as Indian economy will start outpacing China.
“We believe India is at an inflection point. Under Prime Minister Narendra Modi’s new reform-minded government, the medium-term outlook is much improved,” Nomura said in a research note.
“We expect real GDP growth to rise from an average of 4.7 per cent in 2013-14 to 6.3 per cent in 2015, 7.1 per cent in 2016 and 7.7 per cent in 2017,” Nomura said.

*Take that Modi baiters !!*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IndoCarib

India avoids growth downgrade by IMF | Business Line

*India is the only country in the BRICS grouping that has avoided a growth downgrade by IMF as it retained the country’s economic expansion forecast at 5.4 per cent for the current fiscal.*

The latest World Economic Outlook by IMF retained the growth projection at 5.4 per cent in 2014-15, while for the next fiscal it has maintained a stronger growth rate at 6.4 per cent.
The BRICS grouping comprises of Brazil, Russia, India, China and South Africa. While Russia is expected to grow at 0.9 per cent, a downgrade by 1.1 per cent, for China it is 7.4 per cent down by 0.2 per cent for 2014.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kbd-raaf

Guys, I'm sure you guys remember me posting here about some pioneering water desal technology that my research supervisor's firm had come up with that the GoI was very interested in.

I just received an email from him that the GoI has invested $500,000 (3cr INR) in a joint venture with 49% stake, to start a pilot plant in Rajasthan.

I'm sure you guys remember it was barely a month or so ago that my supervisor first met with a couple of CommMinn reps for talks.

@Abingdonboy @Dillinger @anyone else who is interested

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Dillinger

kbd-raaf said:


> Guys, I'm sure you guys remember me posting here about some pioneering water desal technology that my research supervisor's firm had come up with that the GoI was very interested in.
> 
> I just received an email from him that the GoI has invested $500,000 (3cr INR) in a joint venture with 49% stake, to start a pilot plant in Rajasthan.
> 
> I'm sure you guys remember it was barely a month or so ago that my supervisor first met with a couple of CommMinn reps for talks.
> 
> @Abingdonboy @Dillinger @anyone else who is interested



Some details please.

What sort of water desalination are we talking about, as in what sort of technology?

What is the scope of the pilot project? 

Dish it out if you can.

AND CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## kbd-raaf

Dillinger said:


> Some details please.
> 
> What sort of water desalination are we talking about, as in what sort of technology?
> 
> What is the scope of the pilot project?
> 
> Dish it out if you can.
> 
> AND CONGRATULATIONS!



Thanks! 

It works with solvent extraction rather than reverse osmosis which is currently used in commercial desalination. We also produce sea salt as opposed to the salty brine that is currently the byproduct. Two revenue streams 

We're lowering the cost of desalinated water from $0.78/m^3 to $0.44/m^3. In other words, we hope to be pricing them out of the market.

In water scarce countries like India and Singapore, this is incredible.

We also have confirmation of intent in writing of a $25M investment if our output and costing levels match that which we claimed in the proposal.

To add; the entire setup for a 10000m^3/day plant can fit inside of a space the size of a shipping container. Military vessels, far flung mine sites anyone?

edit: Just noticed that Squadron Leader is spelled incorrectly on my jacket.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Echo_419

kbd-raaf said:


> Guys, I'm sure you guys remember me posting here about some pioneering water desal technology that my research supervisor's firm had come up with that the GoI was very interested in.
> 
> I just received an email from him that the GoI has invested $500,000 (3cr INR) in a joint venture with 49% stake, to start a pilot plant in Rajasthan.
> 
> I'm sure you guys remember it was barely a month or so ago that my supervisor first met with a couple of CommMinn reps for talks.
> 
> @Abingdonboy @Dillinger @anyone else who is interested



Dude you made my day  & Congratulations,this clearly shows the intentions of the new govt


----------



## Dillinger

kbd-raaf said:


> Thanks!
> 
> It works with solvent extraction rather than reverse osmosis which is currently used in commercial desalination. We also produce sea salt as opposed to the salty brine that is currently the byproduct. Two revenue streams
> 
> We're lowering the cost of desalinated water from $0.78/m^3 to $0.44/m^3. In other words, we hope to be pricing them out of the market.
> 
> In water scarce countries like India and Singapore, this is incredible.
> 
> We also have confirmation of intent in writing of a $25M investment if our output and costing levels match that which we claimed in the proposal.
> 
> To add; the entire setup for a 10000m^3/day plant can fit inside of a space the size of a shipping container. Military vessels, far flung mine sites anyone?
> 
> edit: Just noticed that Squadron Leader is spelled incorrectly on my jacket.



Which firm?

Mashallah! 

This should be one of those driving technologies!


----------



## Abingdonboy

kbd-raaf said:


> Guys, I'm sure you guys remember me posting here about some pioneering water desal technology that my research supervisor's firm had come up with that the GoI was very interested in.
> 
> I just received an email from him that the GoI has invested $500,000 (3cr INR) in a joint venture with 49% stake, to start a pilot plant in Rajasthan.
> 
> I'm sure you guys remember it was barely a month or so ago that my supervisor first met with a couple of CommMinn reps for talks.
> 
> @Abingdonboy @Dillinger @anyone else who is interested


Whoa! That's incredible! Is the speed at which the GoI has moved on this is surprising to anyone or just me?


Also could you tell me if this is world-leading tech or are there others out there doing similar work in other countries?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kbd-raaf

Dillinger said:


> Which firm?
> 
> Mashallah!
> 
> This should be one of those driving technologies!



Rather not say as I'm not really meant to be posting this all over the Internet but we also have a smaller pilot plant under construction in Singapore. That's been under the SPRING Singapore initiative. I should also add that I have NOT worked on this technology, my research supervisor is simply the founder of the firm and my research is under its wing.

@Abingdonboy

As far as I'm aware, this is world pioneering technology,we'll be filing a patent/s soon.

And I believe this was directly from the MinComm/PMO as the aforementioned supervisor met with a PMO secretary in India as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Echo_419

kbd-raaf said:


> Rather not say as I'm not really meant to be posting this all over the Internet but we also have a smaller pilot plant under construction in Singapore. That's been under the SPRING Singapore initiative. I should also add that I have NOT worked on this technology, my research supervisor is simply the founder of the firm and my research is under its wing.
> 
> @Abingdonboy
> 
> As far as I'm aware, this is world pioneering technology,we'll be filing a patent/s soon.
> 
> And I believe this was directly from the MinComm/PMO as the aforementioned supervisor met with a PMO secretary in India as well.



& the one in Rajastan will be bigger Right?


----------



## kbd-raaf

Echo_419 said:


> & the one in Rajastan will be bigger Right?



Yes, the build in Singapore has a max output of about 1000m^3/day (enough for a suburb) the one in India should be about 10x that (a small town).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

kbd-raaf said:


> Yes, the build in Singapore has a max output of about 1000m^3/day (enough for a suburb) the one in India should be about 10x that (a small town).


Are you building it by doing a JV with an Indian Company or on your own


----------



## kbd-raaf

Echo_419 said:


> Are you building it by doing a JV with an Indian Company or on your own



Fabrication will be done by Indian companies I assume, operations will be done through the JV.

Nothing is set in stone and I'm not privy to all the information about the project.


----------



## Echo_419

FII inflows hit $5 billion in July; cross $25 bn so far this year - The Economic Times

Govt dissolves Khadi commission | Business Line


----------



## Star Wars

Madhya Pradesh keen to turn Chambal Valley into industrial area | Business Line

The State Government has already started levelling the ravines and is eager to give away the land for industrial use.
But if the ravine areas are to be developed on a large scale, then funding from the industry is essential. Therefore we are inviting investors for the Global Investors Summit,” Chouhan said.

He added that with the Central Government announcing 49 per cent FDI (foreign direct investment) in the defence Sector, the *State Government is looking at this as an opportunity to develop defence production units in the State.*


Centre to help AP generate 4,000 MW of solar power | Business Line

The Union Government is planning to give a big solar power push to Andhra Pradesh. The Centre will help set up the State add 4,000 MW of solar power in the next two years, making it a leader in solar power in the country. Anantapur district will be made the solar power hub of the country.


----------



## cloud_9

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/494059845750759424

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/494370604746014720


----------



## IndoCarib

Could India Be Japan Inc.’s Next Big Investment Target? - Real Time Economics - WSJ


----------



## IndoCarib

India's infrastructure output growth rises to 7.3 pct, hits 9-month high in June - Financial Express


----------



## Echo_419

Piramal Enterprises, APG to invest $ 1 bilion in Indian infrastructure firms | NetIndian


----------



## Star Wars

India's manufacturing sector expected to grow by 14 pc: Govt - Financial Express


----------



## cloud_9

*Forex Reserves Rise to $320.56 Billion: RBI*​
India's foreign exchange reserves rose to $320.56 billion as of July 25, compared with $317.85 billion in the week earlier, the Reserve Bank of India said on Friday.

Changes in foreign currency assets, expressed in dollar terms, include the effect of appreciation or depreciation of other currencies held in its reserves, the RBI said in its weekly statistical supplement.

Foreign exchange reserves include India's Reserve Tranche position in the International Monetary Fund.

Copyright: Thomson Reuters 2014

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IndoCarib

The government plans to hold an auction of airwaves for mobile phone network operators in February next year and aims to raise an initial $1.5 billion (Rs. 9,355 crore), according to a draft government plan seen by Reuters.

The Department of Telecommunications plans to sell radio wave frequencies in the 800, 900 and 1800 megahertz bands in the auction that is planned to open on February 3, according to the memorandum.

*The government is expecting to raise Rs. 9,355 crore from the auction during the current fiscal year ending March 2015 although total revenues from the auction would be much higher as carriers are required to pay up to a third of the winning price initially and the remainder in instalments over a number of years.*

India Plans $1.5 Billion Cellphone Air Waves Auction in February - NDTVProfit.com


----------



## Star Wars

Construction of world's tallest railway bridge begins in Manipur - Economic Times


@Tshering22

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

India factory output hits 17-month peak: survey - The Economic Times


----------



## Star Wars

100 smart cities: The best way forward for India - Financial Express

India to be developed as refinery hub: Govt - Financial Express


----------



## IndoCarib

India's manufacturing, services growth outpaced China in July: HSBC - The Economic Times


----------



## cloud_9

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/497037346349383680

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IndoCarib

India Inc lauds Narendra Modi government's push for economic reforms - The Economic Times


----------



## Chronos

I have heard that Kerala, Tamil Nadu and Karnataka is opposed to the idea of GST.

can anyone explain to me why?



@Bang Galore @Indischer

also, does anyone have the GDP figures for Indian states in dollar terms?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Echo_419

Ravi Nair said:


> I have heard that Kerala, Tamil Nadu and Karnataka is opposed to the idea of GST.
> 
> can anyone explain to me why?
> 
> 
> 
> @Bang Galore @Indischer
> 
> also, does anyone have the GDP figures for Indian states in dollar terms?
> 
> Thank you in advance.


Karnataka is Cong ruled,as soon as their govt's term ends the GST will be pushed through,Jaya has very good understanding with Modi so somehow we will be able figure out a way to push the GST.Now kerala is Commie land,not sure what tactic we will use there


----------



## Bang Galore

Ravi Nair said:


> I have heard that Kerala, Tamil Nadu and Karnataka is opposed to the idea of GST.
> 
> can anyone explain to me why?
> 
> 
> 
> @Bang Galore @Indischer



No one really opposed. Everyone wants a larger share of the pie. Karnataka's VAT system is probably the most sophisticated & best run in the whole country. Going into GST will pretty much  be ceding control to the centre & then wait for your share to be given. They are still arguing about compensation for any potential revenue loss. That's about it. GST will pretty much change the country's GDP around, probably add 1-2%. We need it immediately. The BJP was wrong to oppose it when in opposition, Anyone now doing the same is still wrong.


----------



## Chronos

Bang Galore said:


> No one really opposed. Everyone wants a larger share of the pie. Karnataka's VAT system is probably the most sophisticated & best run in the whole country. Going into GST will pretty much be ceding control to the centre & then wait for your share to be given. They are still arguing about compensation for any potential revenue loss. That's about it. GST will pretty much change the country's GDP around, probably add 1-2%. We need it immediately. The BJP was wrong to oppose it when in opposition, Anyone now doing the same is still wrong.



so these states are apprehensive about ceding control of their revenue collection, or at least a chunk of it.


----------



## Bang Galore

Ravi Nair said:


> so these states are apprehensive about ceding control of their revenue collection, or at least a chunk of it.



Among other things. Political gamesmanship and a worry of the unknown (As I said Karnataka's work on VAT is top class). Will settle down. There was a lot of opposition to VAT too. By TN especially. Then pressure from industries forced TN toswallow pride. GST is a real game changer.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

Ravi Nair said:


> also, does anyone have the GDP figures for Indian states in dollar terms?
> 
> Thank you in advance.



State Domestic Product of India 2014 | State-Wise GDP 2014 | District GDP of India | State-wise Population 2014 | VMW Analytic Services

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

kurup said:


> State Domestic Product of India 2014 | State-Wise GDP 2014 | District GDP of India | State-wise Population 2014 | VMW Analytic Services



long time no see

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

Ravi Nair said:


> long time no see



xamz okke kaaranam busy ayi poy ...... kurach divasamayi pdf-l und ...... not active .... reading the missed threads in our section ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pursuit of happiness

@all members 

as GOI cleared FDI in railways... 
how can we use it
1. What are 3 short term and long term prioritites ?
2. how can we switch more trafice from National highways to Railways.
3. how can we can go close to TGVs, chinese rail system ?( i know we cant match them near future)
4. how can we improve efficiency and defectiveness of Human resource in IR?
5. any learning experience from other countries for IR?


----------



## IndoCarib

India turnaround could see growth of 7.1% in 2016: Nomura Holdings - The Economic Times


"We were concerned about the Indian economy for last 2-3 years, but things have now started falling in place with macro economic scenario getting stable, intermediates industry seeing production growth and the gap between investment and consumption likely to go down,"


----------



## Echo_419

*PM Narendra Modi to lay foundation for Rs 4,000 crore SEZ at Jawaharlal Nehru Port Trust*

PM Narendra Modi to lay foundation for Rs 4,000 crore SEZ at Jawaharlal Nehru Port Trust - The Economic Times

*Kamrup Chamber of Commerce wants withdrawal of Agriculture tax in Assam*


Kamrup Chamber of Commerce wants withdrawal of Agriculture tax in Assam - The Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cloud_9

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/498997334681067522


----------



## luckych

*India-focused hedge funds beat others in January-July*

*




*

BL RESEARCH BUREAU: 

If you had the money and the risk appetite, but didn’t invest in Indian hedge funds this year, you have missed out. India-focused hedge funds delivered a 23.7 per cent return in the first seven months of this year. This was largely made possible by a broad-based rally in Indian stocks that lifted the Sensex 22 per cent during the period. The returns decimated the 3.2 per cent rise in the MSCI World Index in January-July 2014. 

*Strategic focus*
Consequently, Indian hedge funds with a long-short equity strategy should have been the top choice for hedge fund investors during the period, with a spectacular 31.5 per cent return, according to Eurekahedge, an independent financial data and research company focused on alternative investments. Multi-strategy funds also did well, but lagged the equity market with just 21 per cent returns to show at the end of July. Fixed income funds were a poor avenue to invest in, with returns of just 10.6 per cent.

The global hedge fund industry, as a whole, also lagged Indian hedge funds, with average returns of 2.8 per cent. Asia-focused funds too could not keep pace with Indian hedge funds, even as they outshone their global peers.

*Global gains*

While Asia ex-Japan funds delivered an average return of 3.7 per cent, Greater China funds underperformed with gains of just 2.6 per cent. Outperformers in 2013, Japan-focused hedge funds could only muster 0.9 per cent. And hedge funds targeting Australia and New Zealand only managed 7.7 per cent returns. 

Meanwhile, North American hedge funds gained 3.7 per cent in the seven-month period and European funds 1 per cent. Hedge funds targeted at emerging markets saw a 4.1 per cent rise, while Latin American funds climbed 3.5 per cent. But funds targeted at Eastern Europe and Russia fell by 6.5 per cent amid geopolitical tensions in the region.

India-focused hedge funds beat others in January-July | Business Line


----------



## luckych

*Honeywell plans to invest ₹1,400 crore in new campus*

Technology major Honeywell plans to invest ₹1,400 crore to set up another campus in Bangalore.

The company said the new campus will be spread across 5,4 acres and has already placed the investment proposal before the State high level committee, according to company officials.

Further, the company, which set up business in India two decades ago, has invested around ₹1,600 crore till date in Bangalore. Globally, Honeywell has about 21,000 engineers, of which more than 5,000 are located in Bangalore, company officials said.

*Honeywell has a global presence in 70 countries, serving customers worldwide with products and services across aerospace and defence, automation and control systems, performance materials and technologies and transportation systems, bulk of it developed out of Bangalore.

Honeywell plans to invest ₹1,400 crore in new campus | Business Line*


----------



## Echo_419

Sensex gains 184 points, reclaims 26,000 mark - The Hindu


----------



## IndoCarib

Growing geo-political concerns have made Indian markets more attractive, at least in short-term, among BRIC nations, say analysts. *According to them, foreign flows may top $50 billion by FY15,* if the government walks the talk with regards to implementation of key economic reforms.

India now part of fabulous five; FII flow may top $50 billion by FY15 - The Economic Times


----------



## luckych

*Chip-maker MediaTek plans to invest $200 m(1200 cr) on expansion

Taiwanese firm setting up design centre in Bangalore
*
Taiwanese chip-maker MediaTek will invest $200 million (around ₹1,200 crore) in India, mostly on its design centre in Bangalore, with an eye on gaining a larger share of the world’s third-largest smartphone market.

The company plans to recruit 500 chip design engineers in Bangalore by 2017. “These engineers will work on designing chips for mobile devices, home entertainment systems and wireless technologies,” said Grant Kuo, Managing Director, MediaTek India.

The company is looking at engineers with experience in semiconductor, Integrated Chip (IC) design, connectivity software and other related areas.

The investments. which the company did not quantify, will be made in the next few years. The company is feeling the need for these investments at a time when India is seeing a smartphone explosion of sorts.

According to IDC, smartphone sales in India grew almost three-fold to over 44 million in 2013. In the January-March quarter, 17.59 million smartphones were shipped into India compared with 6.14 million a year ago.

*Chip-maker MediaTek plans to invest $200 m on expansion | Business Line*


----------



## Echo_419

luckych said:


> *Chip-maker MediaTek plans to invest $200 m(1200 cr) on expansion
> 
> Taiwanese firm setting up design centre in Bangalore
> *
> Taiwanese chip-maker MediaTek will invest $200 million (around ₹1,200 crore) in India, mostly on its design centre in Bangalore, with an eye on gaining a larger share of the world’s third-largest smartphone market.
> 
> The company plans to recruit 500 chip design engineers in Bangalore by 2017. “These engineers will work on designing chips for mobile devices, home entertainment systems and wireless technologies,” said Grant Kuo, Managing Director, MediaTek India.
> 
> The company is looking at engineers with experience in semiconductor, Integrated Chip (IC) design, connectivity software and other related areas.
> 
> The investments. which the company did not quantify, will be made in the next few years. The company is feeling the need for these investments at a time when India is seeing a smartphone explosion of sorts.
> 
> According to IDC, smartphone sales in India grew almost three-fold to over 44 million in 2013. In the January-March quarter, 17.59 million smartphones were shipped into India compared with 6.14 million a year ago.
> 
> *Chip-maker MediaTek plans to invest $200 m on expansion | Business Line*



They should invest in Chip making too,not just chip designing

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Contrarian

And unless we start a chip fab plant, our chip import bill will exceed our oil import bill after a decade or two.


----------



## Echo_419

Contrarian said:


> And unless we start a chip fab plant, our chip import bill will exceed our oil import bill after a decade or two.



Agreed we need to bring manufacturing in India fast 

Economy to grow 5.8 per cent in 2014-15, says Arvind Mayaram - Business Today

Govt taking steps to professionalise PSU bank management: FM Arun Jaitley | The Indian Express


----------



## IndoCarib

Sensex Extends Record Run amid Signals of Acche Din for Economy - NDTVProfit.com

 ache din aa rahe hain !


----------



## IndoCarib

India corners $700 mn of $3 bn received by Asian equities in August, says HSBC | The Indian Express

Overall, Asian equities received USD 3 billion till August 25. Out of which, Korea received USD 1.4 billion, Taiwan (USD 800 million) and India (USD 700 million) — cornering the most inflows.


----------



## cloud_9

ADB to provide up to $9 bn loan to India over 3 years 


> NEW DELHI: Committing to support infrastructure development in India, Asian Development Bank today said it will provide up to 7-9 billion loan to the country over the next three years.
> 
> "ADB's operations for India will maintain high level of lending, amounting to a total of $7-9 billion over the next three years," ADB president Takehiko Nakao said here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kbd-raaf

Modi factor: India's quarterly GDP spikes to 5.7%, highest since 2012 - Firstbiz

The projection for this quarter was 5.3% growth (taking into account the Modi effect), actual growth beats projections by 8%.

Moody's predicted 5.1% growth for this quarter. We beat that by 10%.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Abingdonboy

kbd-raaf said:


> We beat that by 10%.


Closer to 12% 

So does that mean we can expect GDP to grow by 6.6% in 2014-15?


(obviously a stupid extrapolation but no doubt India will be growing by more than the 5.5% in 2014-15 that Moody's had projected)


----------



## cloud_9

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/506381657775931392

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kbd-raaf

Abingdonboy said:


> Closer to 12%
> 
> So does that mean we can expect GDP to grow by 6.6% in 2014-15?
> 
> 
> (obviously a stupid extrapolation but no doubt India will be growing by more than the 5.5% in 2014-15 that Moody's had projected)



Not stupid at all, a very valid extrapolation in my opinion.

Just watched Modi's press release in Japan. I don't speak Hindi fluently and definitely don't speak Japanese. But it almost brought a tear to my eye. No English whatsoever.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy

kbd-raaf said:


> Just watched Modi's press release in Japan. I don't speak Hindi fluently and definitely don't speak Japanese. But it almost brought a tear to my eye. No English whatsoever.


Haha, I totally know what you mean! 

It's been a while since a true statesmen was PM (no disrespect to Dr MMS but he simply wasn't one- he was an academic an elderly one at that).

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

kbd-raaf said:


> Not stupid at all, a very valid extrapolation in my opinion.
> 
> Just watched Modi's press release in Japan. I don't speak Hindi fluently and definitely don't speak Japanese. But it almost brought a tear to my eye. No English whatsoever.



He has been speaking in Hindi to everyone .. It was weird seeing him talk to Putin in Hindi and Putin replying in Russian 



cloud_9 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/506381657775931392



Ye Sensex kaha jaa raha hai !!


----------



## SrNair

cloud_9 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/506381657775931392



I think tomorrow would be not that good for Stock Exchange .SC order will spell some negatives in Sensex


----------



## cloud_9

sreekumar said:


> I think tomorrow would be not that good for Stock Exchange .SC order will spell some negatives in Sense


I think pretty soon a profit booking season will be there.PMI and SC thing were a bit disappointing but CAD numbers were somewhat encouraging.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GreenFoe

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/506658315695181826

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kbd-raaf

I'm sure there will be profit booking tomorrow in the two Indian exchanges. Such a massive bull run seems unrealistic.


----------



## cloud_9

Good News : We have jumped from No 56 in 11-12 to 71 in 14-15 in GCI Rankings,the only problem here is....we are looking in the wrong direction 

The Indian economy was in the transitioning phase from Factor Driven to Efficiency Driven back in 12-13 but now its back to being a factor driven one.

Thanks to the *Mr.Economist* PM

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

New highs for Nifty and BSE

BSE: 27,103.97 | NSE: 8,104.85 - Live Stock Market | Share Prices | Mutual Fund India: Rediff MoneyWiz



cloud_9 said:


> Good News : We have jumped from No 56 in 11-12 to 71 in 14-15 in GCI Rankings,the only problem here is....we are looking in the wrong direction
> The Indian economy was in the transitioning phase from Factor Driven to Efficiency Driven back in 12-13 but now its back to being a factor driven one.
> Thanks to the Mr.Economist PM



I'm sure things are going to improve with the new GoI in place....

Just looking at the list of most problematic issues for doing business in India- the new GoI in the first 100 days has taken steps to at least address 7-8 of the factors. 

The situation in 36-48 months will be very interesting to see....


----------



## IndoCarib

Indian engineering exports to Iran, Turkey, Jordan see big jump: Report - The Times of India

They share the borders with Iraq, the most troublesome spot in West Asia, but Iran, Turkey and Jordan have given remarkable year-on-year growth ranging from 100 to 150 per cent to India's engineering exports in July, 2014 giving a pleasant surprise to the exporters, an EEPC India data has shown.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## luckych

*Tony Abbott launches 'New Colombo Plan' for Australian students to study in India *

Pushing for his government's initiative to create greater awareness among students of Australia about the Indo-Pacific region, Australian Prime Minister Tony Abbott today said he will ensure "hundreds and thousands" of students from his country study in Indian universities from next year 

A Memorandum of Understanding (MoU) was exchanged by the heads of various Australian and Indian universities to felicitate the entry of Australian undergraduates into Indian universities under the New Colombo plan. 

Read more at:
Tony Abbott launches 'New Colombo Plan' for Australian students to study in India - The Economic Times


----------



## cloud_9

India's market cap stands at $1.5 trillion, can double in next 3-4 years: Analysts - The Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

@IndoCarib @kbd-raaf 

how's the new RBI Governor doing? Performance wise?


----------



## IndoCarib

^^^^
He is continuing the previous governer's policy of not giving in to political pressure to reduce interest rates. Inflation is priority to him than growth. He is great

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kbd-raaf

Ravi Nair said:


> @IndoCarib @kbd-raaf
> 
> how's the new RBI Governor doing? Performance wise?



I concur with @IndoCarib


----------



## cloud_9

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/508918986751217664

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/508906572685123584

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/508905239592697856

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cloud_9

RBI Likely Buying Dollars via State-run Banks - NDTVProfit.com


> The Reserve Bank of India was seen buying dollars via state-run banks to prevent further appreciation in the rupee, four traders said on Monday.
> 
> State-run banks started buying dollars aggressively likely on behalf of the central bank when the rupee hit around 60.20 levels, the strongest since July 30, traders said.
> 
> The rupee strengthened after US monthly jobs data on Friday was weaker than expected.
> 
> The RBI was likely also intervening in the forwards market to limit the impact on rupee liquidity, two traders said.
> 
> By 10:45 a.m., the partially convertible unit was trading at 60.24/25 per dollar, stronger than its close of 60.39/40 on Friday.



These days RBI is worried about Rupee appreciating,talk about a shitty job.


----------



## IndoCarib

These 9 charts show the Indian economy’s performance during Modi’s first 100 days – Quartz

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cloud_9

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/509686677317509120

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

Modi Effect? India Likely to Break into $2 Trillion Club - NDTVProfit.com

India could join an exclusive group of nine countries, whose annual gross domestic product (GDP) is above $2 trillion (Rs. 120 lakh crore at 60 rupee per dollar). According to Nomura, India's nominal GDP could finally breach the $2 trillion threshold this year and reach nearly $3 trillion by fiscal year 2016-17.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LeveragedBuyout

Have Rajan and Modi Beaten Inflation in India? - India Real Time - WSJ








September 11, 2014, 9:45 AM IST
*Have Rajan and Modi Beaten Inflation in India?*
*ByAnant Vijay Kala*




Prime Minister Narendra Modi and Reserve Bank of India Governor Raghuram Rajan seem to be making all the right moves for the economy as inflation rates may have eased to five-year lows last month, economists say.

A survey of 13 economists by The Wall Street Journal predicted that food and fuel inflation rates continued to slow in August, despite months of hand wringing about how weak monsoon rains could lead to higher food prices and trouble in the Middle East could push up fuel prices.

The median estimate of the economists was that wholesale price inflation slipped to 4.40% in August from 5.19% in July. If their prediction is correct, it would be the lowest wholesale inflation rate India has seen since 2009.

The economists estimated that the country’s consumer inflation would ease to 7.80% in August from 7.96% in July. The government is scheduled to release the official consumer inflation figures on Friday and the wholesale inflation numbers on Monday.

A late but significant pick-up in seasonal rainfall has brightened hopes that price pressures will continue to ease, keeping inflation in line with the central bank’s targets. The RBI wants to see consumer inflation no higher than 8% by January.

“A revival of monsoon rainfall as well as a favorable base effect are expected to moderate retail inflation between September and November,” said Aditi Nayar, senior economist at rating firm ICRA, a unit of Moody’s.

India’s June-through-September rainy season started late and initially was far below the 50-year average. Economists and weather watchers were worried that agricultural output would be hurt as most farmers in the country depend on the monsoon for irrigation.

“The concerns due to a bad monsoon are usually overblown,” said Dhananjay Sinha, head of institutional research with Emkay Global Financial Services.

Heavy rains in the last month have erased most of the water deficit for the year. New Delhi has also helped by releasing government food stocks to keep prices low.

Stability in global oil prices and the strength of the rupee have also helped keep prices from rising faster, said Radhika Rao, an economist at DBS Bank.

To be sure, the harvest from the crops which have been watered by the monsoon could still be bad and the oil prices could still surge, triggering fuel price inflation again. Still economists are cautiously optimistic that inflation seems to be under control and getting better. 

“Gradual disinflation is underway,” said Ms. Rao.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tonyget

Contrarian said:


> And unless we start a chip fab plant, our chip import bill will exceed our oil import bill after a decade or two.




You aren't alone, China's chip import bill also exceed oil bill, and that is despite the fact we have many fabs already.


----------



## IndoCarib

LeveragedBuyout said:


> Have Rajan and Modi Beaten Inflation in India? - India Real Time - WSJ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> September 11, 2014, 9:45 AM IST
> *Have Rajan and Modi Beaten Inflation in India?*
> *ByAnant Vijay Kala*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prime Minister Narendra Modi and Reserve Bank of India Governor Raghuram Rajan seem to be making all the right moves for the economy as inflation rates may have eased to five-year lows last month, economists say.
> 
> A survey of 13 economists by The Wall Street Journal predicted that food and fuel inflation rates continued to slow in August, despite months of hand wringing about how weak monsoon rains could lead to higher food prices and trouble in the Middle East could push up fuel prices.
> 
> The median estimate of the economists was that wholesale price inflation slipped to 4.40% in August from 5.19% in July. If their prediction is correct, it would be the lowest wholesale inflation rate India has seen since 2009.
> 
> The economists estimated that the country’s consumer inflation would ease to 7.80% in August from 7.96% in July. The government is scheduled to release the official consumer inflation figures on Friday and the wholesale inflation numbers on Monday.
> 
> A late but significant pick-up in seasonal rainfall has brightened hopes that price pressures will continue to ease, keeping inflation in line with the central bank’s targets. The RBI wants to see consumer inflation no higher than 8% by January.
> 
> “A revival of monsoon rainfall as well as a favorable base effect are expected to moderate retail inflation between September and November,” said Aditi Nayar, senior economist at rating firm ICRA, a unit of Moody’s.
> 
> India’s June-through-September rainy season started late and initially was far below the 50-year average. Economists and weather watchers were worried that agricultural output would be hurt as most farmers in the country depend on the monsoon for irrigation.
> 
> “The concerns due to a bad monsoon are usually overblown,” said Dhananjay Sinha, head of institutional research with Emkay Global Financial Services.
> 
> Heavy rains in the last month have erased most of the water deficit for the year. New Delhi has also helped by releasing government food stocks to keep prices low.
> 
> Stability in global oil prices and the strength of the rupee have also helped keep prices from rising faster, said Radhika Rao, an economist at DBS Bank.
> 
> To be sure, the harvest from the crops which have been watered by the monsoon could still be bad and the oil prices could still surge, triggering fuel price inflation again. Still economists are cautiously optimistic that inflation seems to be under control and getting better.
> 
> “Gradual disinflation is underway,” said Ms. Rao.


 


IndoCarib said:


> ^^^^
> He is continuing the previous governer's policy of not giving in to political pressure to reduce interest rates. Inflation is priority to him than growth. He is great


 

See what I told you ! He is working on inflation now. Once that settles next will be interest rates. Once interest rates are reduced , we are on a highway to double digit growth. Great news indeed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TejasMk3

Rating agencies likely to upgrade outlook for India: BofA-ML | Business Line


Global brokerage Bank of America Merrill Lynch today said the “worst is over” for India and rating agencies are likely to upgrade their outlook for the country sooner rather than later.

“With Moody’s downgrading their Brazil outlook last night, key emerging market peers are seeing downgrades,” BofA-ML said in a research note, but added that “we expect rating agencies to upgrade their outlook for India“.

The global financial services major further noted that “we thought the S&P downgrade of the BBB— outlook to negative from stable in April 2012 unwarranted.”

BBB— is the lowest investment grade and a downgrade would mean pushing the country’s sovereign rating to junk status, making overseas borrowings by corporates costlier.

The report noted that there are three “compelling” reasons for an upgrade in outlook — growth is bottoming; inflationary pressures are softening and risks from twin deficits have proven to be overdone.

In addition, it said, RBI Governor Raghuram Rajan is recouping forex reserves to stabilise rupee in Rs.58-62/USD.

The report also said that India’s “potential” growth rate is about 7.5 per cent and it is likely to emerge as the second-largest emerging market after China by 2019.

“We grow more confident of our call that the slowdown in growth has been largely driven by the global downcycle rather than domestic structural issues,” it said, adding that growth should rebound to 7.5 per cent by 2018, especially if the Modi government steps up infrastructure investment“.

BofA ML outlined four cyclical factors like — US recovery, stabilisation of Brent crude to around USD 100/bbl, the rupee at around Rs. 60/USD and revival in government’s reform activity — that would drive growth back to 7.5 per cent by FY’18.

On inflation, it said that is largely “imported” rather than homegrown. “We expect CPI inflation to come off to 6 per cent in 2016 in line with the RBI’s forecast.”

On RBI rates, the report said: “We believe that the RBI can cut rates even if the Fed hikes from September 2015, with Governor Rajan recouping FX reserves. We see it cutting policy rates by 75—100 bps starting in February, even if Fed Chair Janet Yellen hikes from September 2015.”

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## luckych

Pune becomes new hub for global banks’ back offices - The Economic Times

A month ago, 30-year old Kaushik Bose (name changed), a consultant with EY in Mumbai, quit his job to relocate to Pune where he joined the back office of a global investment bank. Bose was prompted to make the shift to Pune from the city where he has lived, studied and worked for the past 10 years. The draws: a better quality of life, including cheaper rentals, a home close to the workplace, scope for more family time and net savings from the better cost of living.

An estimated 5,000 people across levels will be hired at the global in-house centres (GICs) of Citibank, Deutsche Bank, Barclays, Credit Suisse, BNY Mellon among others in the period, according to executive search firm estimates. Pune has many factors working in its favour. Topping this list is its proximity to the commercial capital Mumbai - it is barely a threehour ride from the megapolis.


----------



## LeveragedBuyout

India's economy looks much like China's in 2001 - MarketWatch

*India's economy looks much like China's in 2001*
By Raymond Zhong
Published: Sept 14, 2014 7:33 p.m. ET


NEW DELHI--India today doesn't look quite like the economic dynamo that, just a few years ago, some predicted would soon overtake China as emerging-markets champion.

But the race looks a lot closer if you account for one key fact: China got a 13-year head start on India in opening its economy and giving companies greater freedom to invest and produce. In exports, capital spending and foreign investment, India today is remarkably similar to China in 2001.

That should both console and concern India as it gets back on its feet after three years of weak growth and high inflation. Console, since it suggests the country's economy could remain on a China-like trajectory for years to come. But concern, because India's delay could mean that the country has missed out on some big advantages that catalyzed China's boom.

The latter point is especially worth considering given how assiduously India's recently elected prime minister, Narendra Modi, is working to follow the blueprint for China's export- and investment-driven success.

When Chinese President Xi Jinping visits the Indian capital this week he will encounter a recipe for economic revival that ought to look very familiar. Delhi is aiming to boost exports and raise India's share in world trade by 50% over the next five years. "Sell anywhere," Mr. Modi said in an Independence Day exhortation to global business last month. "But manufacture here."

The prime minister is promising Indians bullet trains and "smart cities." He is rolling out more "special economic zones" in which companies get tax benefits and zip through India's bureaucratic thickets.

He also appears to be taking cues from a certain northern neighbor about how industry can benefit from strong state direction and support. Trade Minister Nirmala Sitharaman said last week that the government will "ensure that we do enough hand-holding with our manufacturers so that 'Made in India' becomes a brand which all of us can be proud of."

But can the same lightning really be bottled twice? Here's where the matter of head starts and late arrivals becomes important.

The seeds of China's growth spurt were planted in 1978, when Deng Xiaoping decollectivized agriculture and started welcoming foreign investment. For India, economic takeoff can be traced back to 1991, when a foreign-exchange crisis forced Delhi to scrap controls on firms' production and imports in exchange for an international bailout.

If you start the clocks at those respective openings, then the two countries' paths look strikingly similar. In the years after liberalization, exports; foreign investment; and spending on equipment, infrastructure and other ingredients for future growth, all grew at similar rates in the two nations. India's per capita output last year, adjusted for inflation, was slightly above China's in 2000.

There are differences, too. China's economy, even in 2001, was much more manufacturing-oriented than India's is today. India's growth has been fueled more by services like software and business outsourcing.

As for whether any of this foretells more years of China-like development for India, the evidence is mixed.

Low-cost manufacturing is less of a sure bet today. "The growth in global demand is now being driven less by rich, advanced economies than it is by other middle-income economies, which themselves are still relying on exports to maintain growth," said Eswar Prasad, an economist at Cornell University.

India, in other words, is arriving late to what has become a very crowded party. Bangladesh makes garments; the Philippines, electronics; Thailand and Vietnam, machines and computer chips.

Saon Ray, an economist at the Indian Council for Research on International Economic Relations, says India still has opportunities in the "very high-tech but very niche segments" in which it already has a foothold, such as pharmaceutical development and semiconductor design. (India doesn't actually manufacture chips, however.)

"It is never too late" to become an industrial hub, Ms. Ray said. "Because the good thing about technology is that it evolves all the time."

Another issue, Mr. Prasad says, is that India today can't boost its exports by weakening its currency. Unlike China and other Asian success stories in the past, India's capital account today is mostly open, and the rupee, for better or worse, moves at the whim of global markets.

Also absent today: easy money from the U.S. Federal Reserve, which many economists say was the driving force behind the emerging-market booms of the 2000s, including China's and India's.

Morgan Stanley economist Chetan Ahya emphasizes the economic advantage of India's young population. In 2000, the median Chinese person was 30 years old. The median Indian person today is 27. Educating India's younger generation and creating enough decent jobs for them will be the key. "Where you peak out depends upon how well you have been able to use the working-age population," Mr. Ahya said.

In that department, however, China's lead over India is even greater. India in 2011 still hadn't achieved the literacy rate that China had in 1990. In terms of the number of years the average adult has spent in school, India in 2013 was comparable to China in 1985. India is similarly decades behind on indicators of health, sanitation and longevity.

Economic powerhouses aren't often built on foundations like these.

R. Jai Krishna contributed to this article.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

*US and India need to turn on the trillion-dollar tap, says Mumbai thinktank*
*
*
A billion here and a billion there and pretty soon we are talking real money, a famous US Senator (Everett Dirksen) is believed to have joked at a time (1950s) a billion was big bucks even in the United States. A trillion is the number thrown out in the 21st century. Only a few countries (15) has trillion dollar economies (India's joined the ranks in 2007), and certainly no company, not even Apple, had hit that landmark. The world's largest trade relationship, between US and Canada, rolls over $650 billion annually, followed by US-China at around $600 billion. 

But in an audacious projection, a report from the thinktank Gateway House released on the eve of Prime Minister Narendra Modi's visit to US is forecasting a $1 trillion partnership between the two countries by 2030, a ten-fold increase from the $100 billion mark that has just been reached. It's double the $500 billion target set by Vice-President Joe Biden during his visit to India in July last year, and the given the business boondoggles that have blighted the ties so far, it might well be a pie in the sky. 

Not so, maintains Nish Acharya, a former Obama administration official who authored the report for the Mumbai thinktank that aims to bridge the gap between business and foreign policy. Acknowledging that the short-term relations between the two countries have never been aligned, Acharya paraphrases President Kennedy to argue that the United States and India must strive to create a trillion dollar economic relationship "not because it is easy, because it is hard." It is also natural, Acharya said in an interview on Sunday, because the two countries have complementary strengths, primarily the systems thinking and deep knowledge of the US, and process innovation and human capital of India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nova2

August WPI inflation eases to near 5-year low of 3.74% - TOI Mobile | The Times of India Mobile Site

NEW DELHI: Declining prices of vegetable and other food articles pulled down wholesale inflation sharply to 3.74 per cent in August to a nearly five-year low.
The inflation measured on Wholesale Price Index (WPI) was at 5.19 per cent in July and 6.99 per cent in August 2013.
Inflation in the food segment witnessed a significant decline to 5.15 per cent in August as against 8.43 per cent in the previous month, according to official data released here on Monday.
The August WPI inflation is the lowest since October 2009 when it stood at 1.8 per cent.
Vegetable prices contracted 4.88 per cent, the third continuous month of decline.









Maintaining a downward trend, the onion prices contracted by 44.7 per cent during the month under review.
However, potato prices were on the rise as inflation in the kitchen essential jumped to 61.61 per cent from 46.41 per cent in July.
Inflation in the fruits basket eased to 20.31 per cent in August.
While prices of protein rich items like egg, meat and fish contracted during the month, inflation in milk and pulses inched up to 12.18 per cent and 7.81 per cent, respectively, as compared to July.
The August retail inflation too eased to 7.8 per cent compared to 7.96 per cent in July.
The wholesale WPI data further revealed that the price rise in manufactured goods, like sugar and edible oils too eased to 3.45 per cent in August, while it was 3.67 per cent in July.
Inflation in the fuel and power segment which include LPG, petrol and diesel declined to 4.54 per cent as compared to price rise of 7.40 per cent seen in July.
Meanwhile, wholesale inflation based on final index for June has been revised upwards to 5.66 per cent from the provisional estimate of 5.43 per cent.
The August WPI data is also provisional, the government said.
It also said the build up inflation rate in the financial year till August is 3 per cent compared to a build up rate of 5.23 per cent in the same period of 2013-14.
-----------------
Man its too much of good news all at once,kinda hard to digest

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jarves

Does anyone has any update or knows the status of any of tthe corridors other than DMIC???.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## IndoCarib

*India has the potential to become the world’s fifth-largest exporter of goods by 2030 with the textile industry set to regain its place as the global garment hub, an HSBC report said.*

“Despite struggling with a number of structural impediments to growth, prospects for medium-term growth in trade remain strong,” the HSBC report said.

“The economic potential for India remains strong, with the growing population and rapidly expanding middle class — it presents opportunities for business. India is forecast to emerge as the world’s largest middle-class market, surpassing both China and US,” said Sandeep Uppal, MD and head, commercial banking, HSBC India.

India can become major export hub by 2030: HSBC - Hindustan Times

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IndoCarib

jarves said:


> Does anyone has any update or knows the status of any of tthe corridors other than DMIC???.
> Thanks in advance.


 
Chennai Bangalore Industrial Corridor - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Blueprint of CHN-BLR industrial corridor to be ready next year - The Times of India


----------



## IndoCarib

Ikea to invest Rs10,500 crore more in India, eyes 25 stores in 10 years - Livemint


----------



## luckych

*Taurus India to invest $500 million in next 5 years *

The Boston headquartered Taurus India, which recently got the cabinet approval for investing Rs 1,200 crore in the Technopark phase III project in Kerala, is eyeing projects worth 500 million US dollars in the next five years in India. 

Read more at:
Taurus India to invest $500 million in next 5 years - The Economic Times


----------



## Kaniska

One thing i observe...Most of the investment is coming up in South and Western part of India....Gov should try to increase the economic investment and enviroment for FDI for these regions..In particular, the eastern part of India is really dragging the growth story behind...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/512567477277298689
Am not sure if its true or, not.


----------



## LeveragedBuyout

Emphasis is the article's.

---

http://ftalphaville.ft.com/2014/09/23/1980232/india-a-finite-balance/

*India: A finite balance*
David Keohane

For those who don’t know, India is a big, extremely uneven, place. From HSBC (with our emphasis):

India is a federation, with the central and state governments having both separate and shared responsibilities. While central government policies and transfers shape state policy agendas, states still have a relatively high degree of autonomy. As a result, state policies vary greatly.

*The rise of India can be seen in each state, but in some more than others. Between the 1990s and 2000s a handful saw average growth rates jump significantly – Uttarakhand in the north (8.5ppts) and Bihar (5.1ppts), Sikkim (8.4ppts) and Nagaland (4.7ppts) in the east.*

A number of states and union territories have averaged double-digit growth since 2000, including Uttarakhand, Chandigarh, Sikkim and Nagaland. However, these are all relatively small states. The larger economies that have delivered impressive growth rates in this period include New Delhi (8.6%), Haryana (8.6%), Gujarat (8.8%), Maharashtra (7.7%) and Bihar (8.5%).

Volatility in the rate of growth also differs. Some states are more susceptible to changes in global economic conditions and subsequently took a relatively large hit during the global financial crisis of 2008-09. They were typically states with a larger share of manufacturing (Gujarat and Maharashtra) and a sizeable business services sector (Gujarat and Maharashtra again, and also Karnataka, which has a relatively large IT services sector).

*And what about relative performance – is the gap between states closing? The answer is no. The richer states have, on average, experienced relatively faster per capita GDP growth than the poorer states, despite the strong performance of low income states such as Bihar, Orissa and Uttarakhand. The reality is that the pace at which richer states are pulling away appears to be increasing.*​
And in chart form:





This is connected to the (unanswerable?) Sen – Bhagwati debate about the nature of India’s growth, the particularities of societal rigidity and caste politics and the questionable reality of trickle-down effects in a country which is overtly unequal — both within and between cities and states. But rather than get into that, there are some obviously simplistic policy implications here:

*The quantitative analysis shows that initial conditions, such as the combination of income per capita and high growth, matter for the growth performance in subsequent decades. Demographics, on the other hand, do not appear to explain cross-state differences in growth performance. *This is consistent with our previous finding that the demographic dividend may not yet be fully exploited, as growth in states with fast-growing populations faces a number of structural growth constraints.

*However, the degree of business friendliness matters greatly for the relative growth performance of individual states.* In our model, we have measured the degree of business friendliness as a composite measure, calculated as the product of: 1) the World Bank ranking for getting construction permits; 2) the World Bank ranking for trade openness; and 3) the OECD score for entrepreneurial product market rigidity.

According to the model estimates, a hypothetical state ranking at the top of the league in terms of business friendliness, as per our composite measure, will have a growth advantage of more than 4ppts over a state with the poorest business environment.

In reality, however, the most business friendly states do not get top grades across all categories and the least business friendly states do not consistently get bottom grades either. This means that differences in business friendliness in India are smaller than in the hypothetical case. *In reality, therefore, actual differences in business friendliness explain less than 4ppts between the best and worst states in terms of growth; however, it can still explain a large chunk of the relative growth performance over the past decade.*

Extremely relevant when discussing Modi’s slow-burn reforms even it leaves the broader social questions largely unanswered. More, including the maps below, in the usual place.







​
And the companion piece:

http://blogs.ft.com/beyond-brics/2014/09/23/forget-modi-indias-states-hold-the-key/

*Forget Modi, India’s states hold the key*
Sep 23, 2014 2:00pmby Mian Ridge

Investors interested in India are watching Prime Minister Narendra Modi to see if he will deliver the reforms needed to kick-start the economy.

But India’s economic future is also being determined to a large degree at the state level, according to HSBC, with some states surging forward and others lagging behind. The per capita GDP of Delhi, for instance, is $3,600. In the vast state of Uttar Pradesh, which has a population roughly the size of Brazil’s, it is $690.

That puts Delhi on a par with Ukraine, and Uttar Pradesh with Rwanda.





Better infrastructure, a larger private sector and – crucially – friendlier business environments seem to be the ingredients for a successful state, it said in a note:_Unfolding the tapestry – a guide to India’s states_.

India is too often looked at as “one homogenous country”, but there are important differences across India’s 36 states and territories. The rise of local political parties in recent years has given states more independence, and fiscal autonomy has increased too, with obvious results:

_For example, some are opening up their economies, cutting red tape and introducing reforms based on what works for them. In turn, this has delivered impressive growth rates. Others are not making much progress in these areas and are struggling to deal with significant poverty. A top-down, one-size-fits-all perspective does not work for a country as vast and diverse as India._​
The picture is indeed complex. Bihar, which has one of the highest levels of poverty in India and a pitiful per capita GDP of $529, also happens to be one of a handful of dynamic states that have delivered impressive growth rates since 2009 (see chart) thanks in its case to state-level reforms.

Others include Gujarat, where Modi was chief minister for over a decade, and the central state of Madhya Pradesh which benefits from its proximity to Delhi.







This is also reflected in per capita GDP numbers (see chart).



HSBC observes that much has been made of India’s “demographic dividend”: 50 per cent of Indians are aged under 24, compared to 36 per cent in China and 42 per cent in Brazil.

The dividend can remain unpaid, it shows. The states with faster growing workforces were not been the growth leaders in the 2000s, because other constrains on growth – lack of infrastructure, skills gaps and restrictive labour and product markets – had held them back.

_Our quantitative analysis shows that what matters most for economic growth is a combination of the underlying conditions (for example, how rich or poor the state is) and how easy it is to do business._​
Five states accounted for half of total investments in 2011. Three of them – Gujarat, Andhra Pradesh, and Orissa – were also ranked as the most business friendly states in a 2009 World Bank survey.

_Our quantitative analysis shows that the relative differences in business friendliness can explain up to 2.5 ppts of the growth differential between the reformist and non-reformist states._​




There were reminders throughout the note that the task of unshackling India from the tightly controlled “Licence Raj” begun by Manmohan Singh when he was finance minister in the 1990s, remained but “half done”.

Despite a handful of industrialised states, India has a low industrial base, and that was down to poor infrastructure and rigid labour markets.

The combination of the strict rules about laying off workers, which do not apply to service companies, and the reservation of specific areas for small operations, have restricted the scale of businesses. Almost 90% of manufacturing employment involves enterprises with fewer than 10 employees. This has effectively prevented many Indian states from exploiting economies of scale, with major implications for growth.







Meanwhile the dominant economic sector, services, which HSBC expected to grow, faced competition from other countries.







This means that India, at both the central and state level, has to work hard to retain its competitive edge on these fronts by pushing through reforms to raise skill levels and aligning skills with future private sector needs. India should, however, also enable growth in other segments of the services sector, for example, by further opening up the retail sector to foreign companies.​

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## luckych

*Deloitte may sign up 1.4 million sq ft of office space in Hyderabad*

India's commercial real estate market is seeing big deals being struck once again in the top cities. In one of the largest leasing deals in the country, Deloitte is close to signing up 1.4 million sq ft of office space in Hyderabad for its BPO business. This isn't the only 1 million sq ft plus leasing deal in the market at present. Several top companies are looking for space to consolidate their offices and, more importantly, prepare for the impending growth that is expected as the economy improves. Bangalore leads in terms of companies looking for large office spaces.

Deloitte may sign up 1.4 million sq ft of office space in Hyderabad - Economic Times


----------



## LeveragedBuyout

How Can Modi Persuade More U.S. Companies to ‘Make in India’? - India Real Time - WSJ














September 25, 2014, 8:00 AM IST
*How Can Modi Persuade More U.S. Companies to ‘Make in India’?*
*ByPrasanta Sahu*


When Prime Minister Narendra Modi visits the United States this week he will be trying to tighten ties between the world’s two biggest democracies and also attempting to resuscitate investment interest in Asia’s third-largest economy.

Foreign direct investment from the United States has tapered in recent years as India’s economic growth has slowed and companies have been disappointed by New Delhi’s inability to modernize the country’s infrastructure and pass crucial economic reforms.

Foreign direct investment from the U.S.– which is the fifth largest investor in India—fell to around $800 million in the year ended March from a peak of close to $2 billion in 2010.

“The slowing down of investment in the recent past was due to deflating investor confidence in the Indian economy caused by multiple factors including slow decision making on the policy front, regulatory challenges in different sectors (and) retroactive changes in tax law,” said Vikas Vasal a partner at KPMG India.

American companies have tended to invest in the technology services, financial and automobile industries in India. While companies including Ford Motor Co., FedEx Corp. and Citigroup Inc. have made big bets on the South Asian nation, analysts say if India wants more investment in more sectors, it needs to become more open.

During Mr. Modi’s U.S. visit he will meet President Barack Obama and he will also be meeting with some of America’s top executives–including the CEOs of Google Inc., Citigroup and PepsiCo Inc.–hoping to drum up interest in India.

The new prime minister will likely be asked to live up to his business-friendly reputation and answer some tough questions about the country’s foreign investment, labor and tax policies.

Mr. Modi will have to convince U.S. firms that he means business and will take more measures to make it easier to set up shop in the country, said Asoke K. Laha, president-elect of the Indo-American Chamber of Commerce in India.

India was 134th out of 189 last year in the World Bank’s ease of doing business ranking, well behind China which is number 96.

While most global companies understand there is a great opportunity to make money in India as the incomes of a billion people rise, most think it just isn’t worth the trouble.

Vodafone Group PLC, Nokia Corp. and others that have made big bets on India have been slapped with surprise tax bills or regulations restricting their expansion.

Other companies, such as French retailer Carrefour SA, have spent years trying to get a foothold in India, only to give up.

To attract the billions of dollars in foreign funds India needs every year, Mr. Modi will have to come up with more than the awkward slogan “Make in India,” that he unveiled during his Independence Day speech last month.

To trigger a surge in investment, Mr. Modi will need to prove he plans to make the Indian economy more open and more efficient and that he will follow through on his campaign pledges to build infrastructure, reduce red tape and combat corruption.

“The main theme for Mr. Modi’s trip would be to say that India is the place for the U.S. to invest, the government is pro-business (and the) rules are business friendly,” said Mr. Laha of the American Chamber.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LeveragedBuyout

This article provides more concrete steps Modi could take to promote "Make in India." In short, cut bureaucracy, make land acquisition and zoning changes easier, build infrastructure (especially electricity), and better manage water resources. The first two items require zero investment, only legislation, so they should be the priority.

---

Why the World Doesn’t ‘Make in India’ | The Diplomat

*Why the World Doesn’t ‘Make in India’*
If India is to become a manufacturing hub, it will need some major policy reforms.

By Mohamed Zeeshan
September 27, 2014

Indian Prime Minister Narendra Modi’s maiden Independence Day speech was laced with inspiring rhetoric. But of the many things he said, the one slogan that inevitably caught public attention was this: “Come, make in India!” With those words, Modi was trying to make the case for turning India into the world’s next great manufacturing hub. Understandably, the Indian populace was thrilled.

India is one of the world’s ten largest economies (and is third largest on a purchasing power parity basis), with a total annual output of nearly $2 trillion. As much as 57 percent of this output is produced by a service sector that employs just 28 percent of the population, largely concentrated in urban parts of the country. That is no surprise, because most Indians lack the skills and education to join the more knowledge-intensive service sector. What they need is what successful developing nations all over the world have had ever since the Industrial Revolution: a robust and productive manufacturing sector.

Yet India’s manufacturing sector contributes just 16 percent to the total GDP pie (China’s, by contrast, accounts for almost half of its total economic output). Victor Mallet, writing in the McKinsey book _Reimagining India_, recently offered an anecdote that was illuminating. “One of India’s largest carmakers recently boasted that it was selling more vehicles than ever and that it was hiring an extra eight hundred workers for its factory,” he wrote, “But the plant employing those workers belongs to the Jaguar Land Rover subsidiary of Tata Motors and is in the English Midlands, not in job-hungry India.”

Mallet goes on to make a point that has been made frequently by Indian economists: *The world doesn’t want to “make in India,” because it is simply too painful. There’s bureaucratic red tape, a difficult land acquisition act, troublesome environmental legislation, a shortage of electricity, and a lack of water resources. *The only thing India doesn’t seem to lack is labor, but that merely adds to the problem. As Mallet points out in the same essay, aptly titled “Demographic dividend – or disaster?”, “India’s population grew by 181 million in the decade to 2011 – and (despite falling fertility rates) a rise of nearly 50% in the total number of inhabitants is unavoidable.” But the number of jobs being added to feed that population is inadequate.

However, the labor dividend is still important. India doesn’t need to reduce the number of hands on deck. It needs to weed out the challenges that stop them from being productive.

Let’s start with electricity. Almost one-third of the entire Indian population still has no electricity today. That is a whopping 400 million people – more than all of the United States and almost as many as the European Union in its entirety. Much of this has to do with a chronic shortage of coal – a mineral that is responsible for as much as 70 percent of India’s total power output – and losses in transmission. The World Bank estimated that India lost as much as 21 percent of its produced electricity in 2011 through losses in transmission and pilferage – worse than countries like Gabon, Ghana and Senegal for the same year.

Notably, India’s electricity sector is monopolized by state-owned enterprises, both at the central and provincial levels. Private ownership and distribution is difficult and accounts for less than 20 percent of the entire power sector, creating a lack of competition in the market. Renewable energy – a sector most suitable to private production – lacks funding and, like most other sectors, is mired in difficult legislation.

The second great resource needed in abundance for industrial production, but scarce in India, is water. India is a land of rivers, but possesses just 4 percent of the world’s freshwater reserves. Many rivers are mired in dispute, either between nations or between states. The story becomes even more complicated during monsoon season. Few countries have to grapple with both floods and droughts at the same time. Yet, this is common in India. Tropical showers and monsoon winds bring concentrated spells of rain in certain parts of the country, while others are simultaneously mired in drought. Worse, the water that falls during the monsoon is quickly lost, much of it either draining away or causing floods in low-lying areas. If India could find ways to collect and conserve its rainwater, analysts predict that its water shortage might well turn into a surplus.

The good news for Modi is that many of these challenges can be overcome with policy. The recently passed Land Acquisition Act, for instance, applies only to agricultural fields, not the vast tracts of barren land that are untouched in many parts of the country – the northern part of the state of Karnataka, for one. The challenge is to identify these potential “manufacturing zones” and relax laws, supply power, and redirect resources to them. Part of the challenge, as the prime minister has often pointed out himself, lies _within _the government, not outside. If Modi can streamline the Indian bureaucracy and eliminate some of its excessive discretionary powers, then perhaps “make in India” could become reality.

_Mohamed Zeeshan is a student of engineering at VIT University, India and a commentator on issues of Indian and international governance._

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chronos

LeveragedBuyout said:


> This article provides more concrete steps Modi could take to promote "Make in India." In short, cut bureaucracy, make land acquisition and zoning changes easier, build infrastructure (especially electricity), and better manage water resources. The first two items require zero investment, only legislation, so they should be the priority.
> 
> ---
> 
> Why the World Doesn’t ‘Make in India’ | The Diplomat
> 
> *Why the World Doesn’t ‘Make in India’*
> If India is to become a manufacturing hub, it will need some major policy reforms.
> 
> By Mohamed Zeeshan
> September 27, 2014
> 
> Indian Prime Minister Narendra Modi’s maiden Independence Day speech was laced with inspiring rhetoric. But of the many things he said, the one slogan that inevitably caught public attention was this: “Come, make in India!” With those words, Modi was trying to make the case for turning India into the world’s next great manufacturing hub. Understandably, the Indian populace was thrilled.
> 
> India is one of the world’s ten largest economies (and is third largest on a purchasing power parity basis), with a total annual output of nearly $2 trillion. As much as 57 percent of this output is produced by a service sector that employs just 28 percent of the population, largely concentrated in urban parts of the country. That is no surprise, because most Indians lack the skills and education to join the more knowledge-intensive service sector. What they need is what successful developing nations all over the world have had ever since the Industrial Revolution: a robust and productive manufacturing sector.
> 
> Yet India’s manufacturing sector contributes just 16 percent to the total GDP pie (China’s, by contrast, accounts for almost half of its total economic output). Victor Mallet, writing in the McKinsey book _Reimagining India_, recently offered an anecdote that was illuminating. “One of India’s largest carmakers recently boasted that it was selling more vehicles than ever and that it was hiring an extra eight hundred workers for its factory,” he wrote, “But the plant employing those workers belongs to the Jaguar Land Rover subsidiary of Tata Motors and is in the English Midlands, not in job-hungry India.”
> 
> Mallet goes on to make a point that has been made frequently by Indian economists: *The world doesn’t want to “make in India,” because it is simply too painful. There’s bureaucratic red tape, a difficult land acquisition act, troublesome environmental legislation, a shortage of electricity, and a lack of water resources. *The only thing India doesn’t seem to lack is labor, but that merely adds to the problem. As Mallet points out in the same essay, aptly titled “Demographic dividend – or disaster?”, “India’s population grew by 181 million in the decade to 2011 – and (despite falling fertility rates) a rise of nearly 50% in the total number of inhabitants is unavoidable.” But the number of jobs being added to feed that population is inadequate.
> 
> However, the labor dividend is still important. India doesn’t need to reduce the number of hands on deck. It needs to weed out the challenges that stop them from being productive.
> 
> Let’s start with electricity. Almost one-third of the entire Indian population still has no electricity today. That is a whopping 400 million people – more than all of the United States and almost as many as the European Union in its entirety. Much of this has to do with a chronic shortage of coal – a mineral that is responsible for as much as 70 percent of India’s total power output – and losses in transmission. The World Bank estimated that India lost as much as 21 percent of its produced electricity in 2011 through losses in transmission and pilferage – worse than countries like Gabon, Ghana and Senegal for the same year.
> 
> Notably, India’s electricity sector is monopolized by state-owned enterprises, both at the central and provincial levels. Private ownership and distribution is difficult and accounts for less than 20 percent of the entire power sector, creating a lack of competition in the market. Renewable energy – a sector most suitable to private production – lacks funding and, like most other sectors, is mired in difficult legislation.
> 
> The second great resource needed in abundance for industrial production, but scarce in India, is water. India is a land of rivers, but possesses just 4 percent of the world’s freshwater reserves. Many rivers are mired in dispute, either between nations or between states. The story becomes even more complicated during monsoon season. Few countries have to grapple with both floods and droughts at the same time. Yet, this is common in India. Tropical showers and monsoon winds bring concentrated spells of rain in certain parts of the country, while others are simultaneously mired in drought. Worse, the water that falls during the monsoon is quickly lost, much of it either draining away or causing floods in low-lying areas. If India could find ways to collect and conserve its rainwater, analysts predict that its water shortage might well turn into a surplus.
> 
> The good news for Modi is that many of these challenges can be overcome with policy. The recently passed Land Acquisition Act, for instance, applies only to agricultural fields, not the vast tracts of barren land that are untouched in many parts of the country – the northern part of the state of Karnataka, for one. The challenge is to identify these potential “manufacturing zones” and relax laws, supply power, and redirect resources to them. Part of the challenge, as the prime minister has often pointed out himself, lies _within _the government, not outside. If Modi can streamline the Indian bureaucracy and eliminate some of its excessive discretionary powers, then perhaps “make in India” could become reality.
> 
> _Mohamed Zeeshan is a student of engineering at VIT University, India and a commentator on issues of Indian and international governance._



thanks @LeveragedBuyout

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaykay

According to IMF WEO October 2014 report, India is now 2.047 Trillion USD economy.

Report for Selected Countries and Subjects

Report for other countries can be found in below link from IMF.
Select Country or Country Groups

@gslv mk3 @anant_s @Skull and Bones @Abingdonboy @Ammyy @GURU DUTT @Aether @third eye
@farhan_9909

Reactions: Like Like:
45


----------



## Skull and Bones

kaykay said:


> According to IMF WEO October 2014 report, India is now 2.047 Trillion USD economy.
> 
> Report for Selected Countries and Subjects
> 
> Report for other countries can be found in below link from IMF.
> Select Country or Country Groups
> 
> @gslv mk3 @anant_s @Skull and Bones @Abingdonboy @Ammyy @GURU DUTT @Aether @third eye



Congratulations laundo, finally in the two trillion chub. Neglecting GDP growth rate, even if the currency rate drops to 2011 level in the coming year, we'd see another 20% jump in the currency adjusted GDP valuation. Any member correcting my view?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SURYA-1

My dream is that Modi takes us into 5+ Trillion $$ club by 2024.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Finally

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skull and Bones

3 saal se intezaar me tha BC.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The_Sidewinder

Skull and Bones said:


> 3 saal se intezaar me tha BC.



with new policies, economy only gonba grow.


----------



## INDIC

Skull and Bones said:


> Congratulations laundo, finally in the two trillion chub. Neglecting GDP growth rate, even if the currency rate drops to 2011 level in the coming year, we'd see another 20% jump in the currency adjusted GDP valuation. Any member correcting my view?



no chance, it will make exports expensive.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TejasMk3

Troll-ion , pls change title

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anant_s

kaykay said:


> According to IMF WEO October 2014 report, India is now 2.047 Trillion USD economy.









Skull and Bones said:


> we'd see another 20% jump in the currency adjusted GDP valuation


 that would be a paradox situation. While we are moving towards a deregulated Fuel market any strengthening of INR will make our lives a little easier (not to mention easing of inflation and CAD) but at the same time exports like gems, IT, BPO will get hurt.
With a pro-development government at helm, things can get only better for economy. Infact SBI chairperson recently commented that she sees economy returning back to 6-6.5% growth from second quarter next year. with things improving elsewhere too (barring perhaps Euro-zone), i think the economy should start motoring 2015 onwards.










& while we still did better than most world even in times of gloom, the past performance doesn't justify the potential economy has.





But the future predictions are quite bright. Hope we celebrate next milestones soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Cherokee

so trolls are now in 2 trollion clubs . Lets hope soon we make it into 3 trollion club as well  .


----------



## SrNair

Even if we faced worst economic challenges in past few years ,We are successful in joining 2 trillion $ club.
Impressive


----------



## Abingdonboy

3 trillion within 5 years is more than likely if Modi can get India back to 7-8% growth and then 5 trillion is doable by 2024/5.


----------



## BDforever

this year passed over Kuwait and Ukraine

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## kaykay

TejasMk3 said:


> Troll-ion , pls change title


Aah! It was just typo.


----------



## sree45

BDforever said:


> this year passed over Kuwait and Ukraine
> 
> View attachment 118486



Hasina jee is doing a good job..


----------



## Chanakya's_Chant

BDforever said:


> this year passed over Kuwait and Ukraine
> 
> View attachment 118486



All because of the Mighty Queen of BD Sheikh Hasina!  Hail Hasina!!!


----------



## Inqhilab

Abingdonboy said:


> 3 trillion within 5 years is more than likely if Modi can get India back to 7-8% growth and then 5 trillion is doable by 2024/5.








The Economist is quite bullish on India's growth story

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Donatello

Abingdonboy said:


> 3 trillion within 5 years is more than likely if Modi can get India back to 7-8% growth and then 5 trillion is doable by 2024/5.


A 8% growth for 9 years will give you doubling of GDP.
So by 2024, it can be maximum 4 trillion, not 5. But that depends entirely on sustained growth rates. India is no where 8% growth right now, it will take couple of years to achieve that, if possible. So if we start at 2016-17, and growth is at least 8% or above, India will have some 4 trillion USD GDP by 2026.

Plus there are constraints that present an economy. The biggest factor for both China and India is resources. Where are you going to get all that Oil/Gas/Minerals/Metals from? While India grows, China increases it's resource consumption massively, then there is the rest of the world, USA being the largest, Euro Zone after that. Where are so much resources to come from?

The exponential growth model for economy is flawed because it does not account for corrections/setbacks like resources security, wars, natural disasters, global financial shake downs etc.

Just like you cannot use exponential model to predict population at a certain time using the average population growth rate. You have to account for disease, natural deaths, death rate, etc


----------



## BDforever

Chanakya's_Chant said:


> All because of the Mighty Queen of BD Sheikh Hasina!  Hail Hasina!!!





sree45 said:


> Hasina jee is doing a good job..



Chutiyaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Donatello

Inqhilab said:


> View attachment 118525
> 
> 
> The Economist is quite bullish on India's growth story



Read my above post.

They predict based on current assumptions, that the economy can grow continuously, like a gas expanding in vacuum. That is not the case.


----------



## BDforever

Donatello said:


> Read my above post.
> 
> They predict based on current assumptions, that the economy can grow continuously, like a gas expanding in vacuum. That is not the case.


why there is n/a in Pakistan's section in IMF report


----------



## Chronos

kaykay said:


> According to IMF WEO October 2014 report, India is now 2.047 Trillion USD economy.
> 
> Report for Selected Countries and Subjects
> 
> Report for other countries can be found in below link from IMF.
> Select Country or Country Groups
> 
> @gslv mk3 @anant_s @Skull and Bones @Abingdonboy @Ammyy @GURU DUTT @Aether @third eye
> @farhan_9909



Trollion.

Good work Indian trolls in PDF, the World Bank has recognised your efforts in trolling


----------



## Donatello

BDforever said:


> why there is n/a in Pakistan's section in IMF report



Growth figures might not be available or complete. They were last time i checked, since Pakistan just completed an economic survey this year.

Rest assured it was well ahead of Bangladesh.


----------



## The Great One

Donatello said:


> *A 8% growth for 9 years will give you doubling of GDP.
> So by 2024, it can be maximum 4 trillion, not 5*. But that depends entirely on sustained growth rates. India is no where 8% growth right now, it will take couple of years to achieve that, if possible. So if we start at 2016-17, and growth is at least 8% or above, India will have some 4 trillion USD GDP by 2026.
> 
> Plus there are constraints that present an economy. The biggest factor for both China and India is resources. Where are you going to get all that Oil/Gas/Minerals/Metals from? While India grows, China increases it's resource consumption massively, then there is the rest of the world, USA being the largest, Euro Zone after that. Where are so much resources to come from?
> 
> The exponential growth model for economy is flawed because it does not account for corrections/setbacks like resources security, wars, natural disasters, global financial shake downs etc.
> 
> Just like you cannot use exponential model to predict population at a certain time using the average population growth rate. You have to account for disease, natural deaths, death rate, etc


There is a concept called Nominal growth rate and real growth rate. Look it up.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rajaraja Chola

GoI is updating and revising the GDP data. Many small and agricultural companies which have not been incorportated, will be now added to upgrade GDP data. In few months we can expect it in the range of 2.5-2.7$ trillion dollars.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

Donatello said:


> Growth figures might not be available or complete. They were last time i checked, since Pakistan just completed an economic survey this year.
> 
> Rest assured it was well ahead of Bangladesh.


it was about $230 billion figure last time, so of course Pakistan is ahead of Bangladesh, but Bangladesh is closing up


----------



## Donatello

The Great One said:


> There is a concept called Nominal growth rate and real growth rate. Look it up.



Yes i know that. A growth rate of 8% is extremely high for any economy. Which means it will be more susceptible to shocks and slowdowns. India and China were roaring in 2008 when majority of western world had financial collapse. But it took another 2 years for that financial crisis to register in India and China, reducing growth rates, increasing unemployment and reducing overall growth in all sectors.



BDforever said:


> it was about $230 billion figure last time, so of course Pakistan is ahead of Bangladesh, but Bangladesh is closing up




Abey chal!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

Donatello said:


> Abey chal!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TejasMk3

Rajaraja Chola said:


> GoI is updating and revising the GDP data. Many small and agricultural companies which have not been incorportated, will be now added to upgrade GDP data. In few months we can expect it in the range of 2.5-2.7$ trillion dollars.


Also, will this have an effect? India to revise GDP measurement next year, economy may be larger| Reuters

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaykay

Donatello said:


> Read my above post.
> 
> They predict based on current assumptions, that the economy can grow continuously, like a gas expanding in vacuum. That is not the case.


Well It took India almost 7 years to double GDP from 1 to 2 trillion and let me tell you that for more than half of this period, we grew hardly 4/5/6%



Ravi Nair said:


> Trollion.
> 
> Good work Indian trolls in PDF, the World Bank has recognised your efforts in trolling


Bhai aab bachche ki Jaan loge kya? LOLs typo that so baksh do aab.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chronos

kaykay said:


> Well It took India almost 7 years to double GDP from 1 to 2 trillion and let me tell you that for more than half of this period, we grew hardly 4-5%.
> 
> 
> Bhai aab bachche ki Japan love kya? LOLs typo that so baksh do aab.



sorry dude.


----------



## SrNair

Donatello said:


> A 8% growth for 9 years will give you doubling of GDP.
> So by 2024, it can be maximum 4 trillion, not 5. But that depends entirely on sustained growth rates. India is no where 8% growth right now, it will take couple of years to achieve that, if possible. So if we start at 2016-17, and growth is at least 8% or above, India will have some 4 trillion USD GDP by 2026.
> 
> Plus there are constraints that present an economy. The biggest factor for both China and India is resources. Where are you going to get all that Oil/Gas/Minerals/Metals from? While India grows, China increases it's resource consumption massively, then there is the rest of the world, USA being the largest, Euro Zone after that. Where are so much resources to come from?
> 
> The exponential growth model for economy is flawed because it does not account for corrections/setbacks like resources security, wars, natural disasters, global financial shake downs etc.
> 
> Just like you cannot use exponential model to predict population at a certain time using the average population growth rate. You have to account for disease, natural deaths, death rate, etc



We took just 7 years for doubling our GDP and half of it with 4.5 to 5% GDP.
Considering the millions of workforce adding in our economy .We dont have any other choice .GoI is aiming for maximum growth.In one way or another they will keep it higher than7% .period.


----------



## Chanakya's_Chant

BDforever said:


> why there is n/a in Pakistan's section in IMF report



The IMF is a lot more cautious these days considering their past track record - Earlier this year in the first quarter their government was caught faking their own growth figures and then they embarrassingly sent a report full of typo's to IMF due to a supposed ‘inadvertent oversight’ which later sought a clarification from the IMF - though this was not the first time the incumbent government has tried to hide behind the usual ‘typo’ 

Govt says 3.3% GDP growth given to IMF was a ‘typo’ – The Express Tribune

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## kaykay

Ravi Nair said:


> sorry dude.


hey nvm dude. this typing on a phone sucks!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IND151

Yeh hui na baat







SURYA-1 said:


> View attachment 118230
> 
> 
> My dream is that Modi takes us into 5+ Trillion $$ club by 2024.



For which he needs to win two more general elections and have clear mandate in both.


----------



## SURYA-1

IND151 said:


> Yeh hui na baat
> View attachment 118614
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For which he needs to win two more general elections and have clear mandate in both.



One more in 2019 only. 2019+5 =2024


----------



## Donatello

sreekumar said:


> We took just 7 years for doubling our GDP and half of it with 4.5 to 5% GDP.
> Considering the millions of workforce adding in our economy .We dont have any other choice .GoI is aiming for maximum growth.In one way or another they will keep it higher than7% .period.



What you just stated doesn't make any mathematical or statistical sense. It is not possible.



kaykay said:


> Well It took India almost 7 years to double GDP from 1 to 2 trillion and let me tell you that for more than half of this period, we grew hardly 4/5/6%
> 
> 
> Bhai aab bachche ki Jaan loge kya? LOLs typo that so baksh do aab.



You need to read up on the 'doubling rate'.

If you managed to double your GDP in 7 years growing at 4-5%, are you telling me you will double your GDP in 3-4 years at 8%? It is not possible. What could be possible is that there was a large shadow/black/informal economy, which existed, but was not recorded by governmental official figures.


----------



## kbd-raaf

Donatello said:


> If you managed to double your GDP in 7 years growing at 4-5%, are you telling me you will double your GDP in 3-4 years at 8%? It is not possible. What could be possible is that there was a large shadow/black/informal economy, which existed, but was not recorded by governmental official figures.



To double a number in 7 cycles, there needs to be a growth rate of ~10.3%, including inflation and real growth, India far exceeded that number in the period mentioned.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

GHANTA.....WTF to celebrate???

India was ABOUT to become $2 trillion by 2011, already late by 3 years..........

We should have been on course to become $3 trillion currently.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SrNair

Donatello said:


> What you just stated doesn't make any mathematical or statistical sense. It is not possible.
> 
> 
> 
> You need to read up on the 'doubling rate'.
> 
> If you managed to double your GDP in 7 years growing at 4-5%, are you telling me you will double your GDP in 3-4 years at 8%? It is not possible. What could be possible is that there was a large shadow/black/informal economy, which existed, but was not recorded by governmental official figures.



I dont know.But 7 years was enough for 1 to 2 trillion journey.In that case if we can maintain a 5% to 6% growth 
for next 7 years ,in 2021 we will see a 4trillion growth.
But due to the recovery of global economy a 7% above consistent growth would be possible.Then within 7 years we can see a 5trillion growth.


----------



## arp2041

Donatello said:


> Abey chal!



No Body talks to Covert RAW agent @BDforever like this............NO ONE.



P.S. Apart from his BOSS ---------> ME


----------



## BDforever

arp2041 said:


> No Body talks to Covert RAW agent @BDforever like this............NO ONE.
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. Apart from his BOSS ---------> ME


tereko kaha na har roj medicine lia kar


----------



## arp2041

BDforever said:


> tereko kaha na har roj medicine lia kar



Saley aaj ki FIELD REPORT kaha hai

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kaykay

Donatello said:


> What you just stated doesn't make any mathematical or statistical sense. It is not possible.
> 
> 
> 
> You need to read up on the 'doubling rate'.
> 
> If you managed to double your GDP in 7 years growing at 4-5%, are you telling me you will double your GDP in 3-4 years at 8%? It is not possible. What could be possible is that there was a large shadow/black/informal economy, which existed, but was not recorded by governmental official figures.


I am not saying that we didn't grew beyond 5-6% at all in that 7 years(in fact in 2010 we almost touches 10%) but certainly average was certainly not 8% for that 7 year period. It was more like 6.5%.


----------



## Donatello

sreekumar said:


> I dont know.But 7 years was enough for 1 to 2 trillion journey.In that case if we can maintain a 5% to 6% growth
> for next 7 years ,in 2021 we will see a 4trillion growth.
> But due to the recovery of global economy a 7% above consistent growth would be possible.Then within 7 years we can see a 5trillion growth.



What you are saying is not possible. Like i said, there must be already existent economy which was previously not recorded by official estimates.

In Pakistan we have the same issue. Economy is expanding at bare 4% but the consumption is expanding much higher. Automobiles, imported goods, food, retail, construction etc. Where is the money coming from? Yes, black/informal money. But since a lot of businesses/individuals under report revenue/income, it is not possible for government to know the exact economy size. For India is a large country of 1.2 billion people which varying levels of corruption and red tape and what not. So it is possible that the black money 10 years somehow turned white. That extortion money, buying shares on the stock exchange. etc.



kaykay said:


> I am not saying that we didn't grew beyond 5-6% at all in that 7 years(in fact in 2010 we almost touches 10%) but certainly average was certainly not 8% for that 7 year period. It was more like 6.5%.



8% growth per year for FULL 9 years, doubles the economy

So it better be something like this:
8,8,9,7,9,7,10,6,8 so average for 9 years is 8 per year.

I suggest you read up doubling rate. If you've done high school maths, it's not that hard.



kaykay said:


> I am not saying that we didn't grew beyond 5-6% at all in that 7 years(in fact in 2010 we almost touches 10%) but certainly average was certainly not 8% for that 7 year period. It was more like 6.5%.



Which is why i brought in the topic of Shadow economy.

If Pakistan were to record it's Shadow economy (which by state bank of Pakistan estimates) is 80 % of real recorded GDP, then Pakistan would grow (officially) 80% in a span of that one month or two.

Listen, i have nothing against Indian growth or what. All i am saying is facts. You can read it up. Economics is very interesting in this day and age. But the laws and mathematics don't change, just because India posted 6% growth or 10% growth.


----------



## BDforever

arp2041 said:


> Saley aaj ki FIELD REPORT kaha hai


medicine mein hein... ja kha le

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## temp1994

Donatello said:


> What you just stated doesn't make any mathematical or statistical sense. It is not possible.




That makes a perfect statistical sense. What is lacking here is understanding of economics on your part.

Nominal growth rate of economy = Real growth rate + Inflation rate + % appreciation in currency - % depriciation in currency +/- monetary easing by central bank ( only applicable for reserve currencies ).

Economy could easily double it's value if it is inflating in dollar term ( not in local currency ), even if it has zero growth.

India's real growth rate in past 7 years was close to 6%, but it's inflation rate was close to 9%. It's cumulative growth rate was 14-15% pa. There was some depreciation of Rupee in dollar term for last 1 1/2 years due to depriciating currency, else India would have become $2Tn economy in 2012.



Donatello said:


> You need to read up on the 'doubling rate'.
> 
> If you managed to double your GDP in 7 years growing at 4-5%, are you telling me you will double your GDP in 3-4 years at 8%? It is not possible.



See above.



Donatello said:


> What could be possible is that there was a large shadow/black/informal economy, which existed, but was not recorded by governmental official figures.



Black/Informal economy is called black economy because it is not counted in official figures.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## liall

Yea inflation helps a lot in increasing the number although people can barely buy more than last year


----------



## SrNair

Donatello said:


> What you are saying is not possible. Like i said, there must be already existent economy which was previously not recorded by official estimates.
> 
> In Pakistan we have the same issue. Economy is expanding at bare 4% but the consumption is expanding much higher. Automobiles, imported goods, food, retail, construction etc. Where is the money coming from? Yes, black/informal money. But since a lot of businesses/individuals under report revenue/income, it is not possible for government to know the exact economy size. For India is a large country of 1.2 billion people which varying levels of corruption and red tape and what not. So it is possible that the black money 10 years somehow turned white. That extortion money, buying shares on the stock exchange. etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 8% growth per year for FULL 9 years, doubles the economy
> 
> So it better be something like this:
> 8,8,9,7,9,7,10,6,8 so average for 9 years is 8 per year.
> 
> I suggest you read up doubling rate. If you've done high school maths, it's not that hard.
> 
> 
> 
> Which is why i brought in the topic of Shadow economy.
> 
> If Pakistan were to record it's Shadow economy (which by state bank of Pakistan estimates) is 80 % of real recorded GDP, then Pakistan would grow (officially) 80% in a span of that one month or two.
> 
> Listen, i have nothing against Indian growth or what. All i am saying is facts. You can read it up. Economics is very interesting in this day and age. But the laws and mathematics don't change, just because India posted 6% growth or 10% growth.



So you are saying this 2 trillion $ amount was already existed corrupt money.I dont think so.If that was the case then why India couldnt maintain this much growth before the 1991.And if that was the case all the nations in this world can release a GDP data by saying they have a larger shadow economy.
Yes we have a shadow economy but that cant challenge our combined economic might.To maintain such a larger black money you should have organised corruption.
AFAIK corruption level is much high in low level govt office
but that corruption cant create a base a larger shadow economy like you mentioned.
And you can check our past few years of GDP data.Our low level growth severly hit our auto mobile sector and also mining.
That means our industrial growth is directly proportional to GDP rate.If we have a Shadow economy like you mentioned tben we could have been a positive growth in industry and consumption even if our GDP reduced.But that is not the case.Only issue now we are facing is counterfeit note that can cause artificial inflation in market and real estate.But that is also now strictly observing by GoI agencies.
Pakistan is entirely different than India.Their main problem is the absence of powrr infrastructure .You cant only blame Shadow economy for that.There is also a thread in here that explaining theft of powrr in Pakistan.

We saw some organised corruption case like 2G.But parties involved in it was almost fried out by SC .And SC also is in process of confirming this.

than


----------



## temp1994

sreekumar said:


> So you are saying this 2 trillion $ amount was already existed corrupt money.I dont think so.If that was the case then why India couldnt maintain this much growth before the 1991.And if that was the case all the nations in this world can release a GDP data by saying they have a larger shadow economy.
> Yes we have a shadow economy but that cant challenge our combined economic might.To maintain such a larger black money you should have organised corruption.
> AFAIK corruption level is much high in low level govt office
> but that corruption cant create a base a larger shadow economy like you mentioned.
> And you can check our past few years of GDP data.Our low level growth severly hit our auto mobile sector and also mining.
> That means our industrial growth is directly proportional to GDP rate.If we have a Shadow economy like you mentioned tben we could have been a positive growth in industry and consumption even if our GDP reduced.But that is not the case.Only issue now we are facing is counterfeit note that can cause artificial inflation in market and real estate.But that is also now strictly observing by GoI agencies.
> Pakistan is entirely different than India.Their main problem is the absence of powrr infrastructure .You cant only blame Shadow economy for that.There is also a thread in here that explaining theft of powrr in Pakistan.
> 
> We saw some organised corruption case like 2G.But parties involved in it was almost fried out by SC .And SC also is in process of confirming this.
> 
> than




Dude,

It has nothing to do with black money. Black money is not taken into account in these calculations.

He simply didn't knew how growth rate is calculated.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## protest

Donatello said:


> What you are saying is not possible. Like i said, there must be already existent economy which was previously not recorded by official estimates.
> 
> In Pakistan we have the same issue. Economy is expanding at bare 4% but the consumption is expanding much higher. Automobiles, imported goods, food, retail, construction etc. Where is the money coming from? Yes, black/informal money. But since a lot of businesses/individuals under report revenue/income, it is not possible for government to know the exact economy size. For India is a large country of 1.2 billion people which varying levels of corruption and red tape and what not. So it is possible that the black money 10 years somehow turned white. That extortion money, buying shares on the stock exchange. etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 8% growth per year for FULL 9 years, doubles the economy
> 
> So it better be something like this:
> 8,8,9,7,9,7,10,6,8 so average for 9 years is 8 per year.
> 
> I suggest you read up doubling rate. If you've done high school maths, it's not that hard.
> 
> 
> 
> Which is why i brought in the topic of Shadow economy.
> 
> If Pakistan were to record it's Shadow economy (which by state bank of Pakistan estimates) is 80 % of real recorded GDP, then Pakistan would grow (officially) 80% in a span of that one month or two.
> 
> Listen, i have nothing against Indian growth or what. All i am saying is facts. You can read it up. Economics is very interesting in this day and age. But the laws and mathematics don't change, just because India posted 6% growth or 10% growth.




What you quoting is real GDP growth rate but actual GDP growth is calculated by adding Inflation to this.

So nominal GDP growth is real GDP growth plus Inflation.

If India is growing at 8% and inflation is 6% then Indian GDP is growing by 14% year on year

Much better explanation was given by temp1994 above

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SrNair

temp1994 said:


> Dude,
> 
> It has nothing to do with black money. Black money is not taken into account in these calculations.
> 
> He simply didn't knew how growth rate is calculated.



I know that.And our black money real value is just an exaggeration by our medias.It cant challenge our economy.
But he was rightabout the Pakistan.Due to smaller economy and zero reforms.Pakistan have a huge amount of black money .Most of it is flowing outsideof the nation.Since business environment is pathetic .They dont have any choice.
Their black money and its ownrrs can manipulate anything Pakistan and majority of rich dont pay their tax.But he dont know that is case in India is much different.


----------



## Nova2

At last  



sreekumar said:


> We took just 7 years for doubling our GDP and half of it with 4.5 to 5% GDP.
> Considering the millions of workforce adding in our economy .We dont have any other choice .GoI is aiming for maximum growth.In one way or another they will keep it higher than7% .period.


Just mat bol yar.  we should hv taken a max of 5yrs for doubling the economy, In 2012&13 economy, technically remaind stagnant. In 2011 it ws at $1.880trill fr next 2yrs '12 & '13 it remained around 1.856 &1.876 respectively cos of various resasons  ,it is estimated to touch $3trill mark by 2019 by IMF,is bar koi bachodi na ho. Waise our PM once said he wants it to toch $4trill mark by 2020 unke much main ghee aur sakar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The_Sidewinder

@Donatello
I agree with you, most optimistically we can reach 4 trillion economy by 2025-26, assuming that growth rate continues at 7 to 8% till that period.
Only way to achieve beyond that, through mass export of weapons thus massively increasing forex reserve. But in that regard, India is hopeless atleast in the near future.


----------



## Indos

[quote="anant_s, post: 6263446, member: 141975
But the future predictions are quite bright. Hope we celebrate next milestones soon. 
View attachment 118373
[/quote]

Old prediction, Indonesia is already been ahead of England in term of GDP (PPP), based on 2013 data


----------



## temp1994

The_Sidewinder said:


> @Donatello
> I agree with you, most optimistically we can reach 4 trillion economy by 2025-26, assuming that growth rate continues at 7 to 8% till that period.
> Only way to achieve beyond that, through mass export of weapons thus massively increasing forex reserve. But in that regard, India is hopeless atleast in the near future.




Dude,

You are making same mistake in your calculation as dontello was making. ( frankly Economics education as high school level need to improve on both side of the border).

Iff India's real GDP growth rate is 8% ( stated by you ) and India's Inflation rate is 6% ( considered optimum by RBI ) than India's nominal growth rate would be 14%, Given there is no appreciation/depriciation in currency.

In This case India would have close to $8.5 trillion GDP by 2025-26.



Nova2 said:


> At last
> 
> 
> Just mat bol yar.  we should hv taken a max of 5yrs for doubling the economy, In 2012&13 economy, technically remaind stagnant. In 2011 it ws at $1.880trill fr next 2yrs '12 & '13 it remained around 1.856 &1.876 respectively cos of various resasons  ,it is estimated to touch $3trill mark by 2019 by IMF,is bar koi bachodi na ho. Waise our PM once said he wants it to toch $4trill mark by 2020 unke much main ghee aur sakar




Dude,

That was due to depriciation of rupee.


----------



## anant_s

Indos said:


> Old prediction, Indonesia is already been ahead of England in term of GDP (PPP), based on 2013 data


Good thing predictions are coming true that fast.


----------



## The_Sidewinder

temp1994 said:


> Dude,
> 
> You are making same mistake in your calculation as dontello was making. ( frankly Economics education as high school level need to improve on both side of the border).
> 
> Iff India's real GDP growth rate is 8% ( stated by you ) and India's Inflation rate is 6% ( considered optimum by RBI ) than India's nominal growth rate would be 14%, Given there is no appreciation/depriciation in currency.
> 
> In This case India would have close to $8.5 trillion GDP by 2025-26.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude,
> 
> That was due to depriciation of rupee.



little bro, i hope in real life, it is that easy. If economic calculation were that perfact, our country would have already crossed the 3 trillion mark. You know economy is based on so many assumptions, but in the end they are assumptions. When I was doing my MBA, we studied so many cases where we analysed & realised that mere economic assumptions does not depict the reality. There are too many uncontrollable variable to economic growth. Problem being, resources we need for faster growth are so scarce in nature. You need abundance on resources to continue that kind of growth.
From economic point of view, your calculations are correct. But realistically, those figures will be hard to achieve even with every bit of assumptions by our side. Trust me I dont hold my MBA in Finance degree for nothing.
By the time you will complete your education, your gonna realise.
Real world is quite different from theory.


----------



## protest

The_Sidewinder said:


> little bro, i hope in real life, it is that easy. *If economic calculation were that perfact, our country would have already crossed the 3 trillion mark*. You know economy is based on so many assumptions, but in the end they are assumptions. When I was doing my MBA, we studied so many cases where we analysed & realised that mere economic assumptions does not depict the reality. There are too many uncontrollable variable to economic growth. Problem being, resources we need for faster growth are so scarce in nature. You need abundance on resources to continue that kind of growth.
> From economic point of view, your calculations are correct. But realistically, those figures will be hard to achieve even with every bit of assumptions by our side. Trust me I dont hold my MBA in Finance degree for nothing.
> By the time you will complete your education, your gonna realise.
> Real world is quite different from theory.



Regarding bold part, what does that even mean? Stop being so pessimistic just develop your abilities, resources will fall in line. No one is assuming anything here, he was just correcting dantello on his wrong GDP calculations.


----------



## The_Sidewinder

protest said:


> Regarding bold part, what does that even mean? Stop being so pessimistic just develop your abilities, resources will fall in line. No one is assuming anything here, he was just correcting dantello on his wrong GDP calculations.



I know what i am talking about, bar the grammer, everything was perfect about my statement, we should have reached 2 trillion marks by 2010-11 & by now, we wouldhave reached close to 3 trillion mark. But economic slowdown happened & everything changed. World economy is being controlled by a handfull of bankers who controls IMF, World bank everything. We are living in a Zeigiest my friend. You never know when next collapse will take place. Its all dependent on scarcity of resources.
I am not pessimistic, infact I am a realist & optimist that we will reach 4 trillion mark by 2024. What will happen in between, we have no control upon.


----------



## Indos

anant_s said:


> Good thing predictions are coming true that fast.



4 Asian Countries (China, India, Japan, Indonesia) have already been in the top 10 economy (GDP / PPP)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## liall

The_Sidewinder said:


> little bro, i hope in real life, it is that easy. If economic calculation were that perfact, our country would have already crossed the 3 trillion mark. You know economy is based on so many assumptions, but in the end they are assumptions. When I was doing my MBA, we studied so many cases where we analysed & realised that mere economic assumptions does not depict the reality. There are too many uncontrollable variable to economic growth. Problem being, resources we need for faster growth are so scarce in nature. You need abundance on resources to continue that kind of growth.
> From economic point of view, your calculations are correct. But realistically, those figures will be hard to achieve even with every bit of assumptions by our side. Trust me I dont hold my MBA in Finance degree for nothing.
> By the time you will complete your education, your gonna realise.
> Real world is quite different from theory.


MBA finance? You don't sound that smart tho. 8% growth + 7% inflation will take it way beyond 4$ trillion in 2024. Considering we don't have a war and USA growth holds steady we are good


----------



## The_Sidewinder

liall said:


> MBA finance? You don't sound that smart tho. 8% growth + 7% inflation will take it way beyond 4$ trillion in 2024. Considering we don't have a war and USA growth holds steady we are good



I wont consider it insulting, quite frankly I wont live in fools paradise. There is difference between being smart, & sound smart. Even Pappu ( RaGa ) talk smart. lol

& for record, if we keep on importing at the same rate we are now, we will struggle even with a 10 trillion economy.


----------



## liall

The_Sidewinder said:


> I wont consider it insulting, quite frankly I wont live in fools paradise. There is difference between being smart, & sound smart. Even Pappu ( RaGa ) talk smart. lol
> 
> & for record, if we keep on importing at the same rate we are now, we will struggle even with a 10 trillion economy.


All developing economies import a lot mostly heavy machines to get manufacturing kicked in. After it matures import in that segment will go down. So I am hopeful if imports although Indian women's lust for gold and our oil needs will keep imports high. Anyway Indian economy can hit 8 trillion dollar mark by 2026. Our economy doubled in 7 years even with Sonia Gandhi in control pretty sure we can do better than that.


----------



## Gessler

Wonderful. Now $3 trillion is the obvious target.

What are the numbers in PPP terms? China has just overtaken US in the PPP list. We are at No. 3 spot with...?


----------



## ChennaiDude

BDforever said:


> this year passed over Kuwait and Ukraine
> 
> View attachment 118486


On the right track....Great going BD.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nova2

temp1994 said:


> Dude,
> 
> That was due to depriciation of rupee.


I know it bro,thats why i said 


Nova2 said:


> cos of various resasons


Thankfully ,rupee had appreciated frm its dark days 68/$ in Aug'13. It will keep hovering around 59-62/$ for while.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The_Sidewinder

liall said:


> All developing economies import a lot mostly heavy machines to get manufacturing kicked in. After it matures import in that segment will go down. So I am hopeful if imports although Indian women's lust for gold and our oil needs will keep imports high. Anyway Indian economy can hit 8 trillion dollar mark by 2026. Our economy doubled in 7 years even with Sonia Gandhi in control pretty sure we can do better than that.



I hope so, after we carb down our import, & increase our exports to the next level, our economy will grow tenfold. We have to expoit our natural resources most efficiently, specially untouched raw material & minerals. I hope situation & groth related factors favours us, hopefully we will reach 3 trillion mark ASAP


----------



## protest

The_Sidewinder said:


> I know what i am talking about, bar the grammer, everything was perfect about my statement, we should have reached 2 trillion marks by 2010-11 & by now, we wouldhave reached close to 3 trillion mark. But economic slowdown happened & everything changed. World economy is being controlled by a handfull of bankers who controls IMF, World bank everything. We are living in a Zeigiest my friend. You never know when next collapse will take place. Its all dependent on scarcity of resources.
> I am not pessimistic, infact I am a realist & optimist that we will reach 4 trillion mark by 2024. What will happen in between, we have no control upon.



Dude, let me rephrase myself for your understanding. No one is discussing economics here. We all know much better than you that long term predictions are just that 'predictions'. But we were discussing some thing else all together and that was how GDP is calculated. All the numbers we gave were assumptions. No one claiming with certainty that India would grow at 8%. So please stop lecturing us.


----------



## anant_s

Indos said:


> 4 Asian Countries (China, India, Japan, Indonesia) have already been in the top 10 economy (GDP / PPP)


& BRICS form Top 6. btw the way Indonesia is making rapid strides, they may soon have *BRIICS* 
new world order in the making

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The_Sidewinder

protest said:


> Dude, let me rephrase myself for your understanding. No one is discussing economics here. We all know much better than you that long term predictions are just that 'predictions'. But we were discussing some thing else all together and that was how GDP is calculated. All the numbers we gave were assumptions. No one claiming with certainty that India would grow at 8%. So please stop lecturing us.



Well I never quoted you, I was supporting dontello, was discussing economics ( real one) with him. little kid, keep your attitude to yourself. No wonder india gonna reach 5 trillion by 2024 with fags like you. ABCD sikha ki nahi lacture dene chala. Whats your age, 20????
" & one more thing, tell your parents to educate you about how to behave with seniors, stranger etc. I was supporting your statement, was not talking about gdp calculation method which i learned years back during my intermadiates. Keep ur faulty unrealistic bookish knowledge to yourself.


----------



## jarves

Indos said:


> 4 Asian Countries (China, India, Japan, Indonesia) have already been in the top 10 economy (GDP / PPP)


Really happy for Indonesia and Bangladesh also.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## protest

The_Sidewinder said:


> Well I never quoted you, I was supporting dontello, was discussing economics ( real one) with him. little kid, keep your attitude to yourself. No wonder india gonna reach 5 trillion by 2024 with fags like you. ABCD sikha ki nahi lacture dene chala. Whats your age, 20????
> " & one more thing, tell your parents to educate you about how to behave with seniors, stranger etc. I was supporting your statement, was not talking about gdp calculation method which i learned years back during my intermadiates. Keep ur faulty unrealistic bookish knowledge to yourself.



Yes, I see from your vocabulary and spelling mistakes that you went to Cambridge. But I went to Harvard and I manage a 25 millon dollar company. I am sure India is better off with me than likes of you who couldn't even spell.


----------



## anant_s

arp2041 said:


> already late by 3 years..........


ab der aaye par Durust aaye


----------



## anant_s

Donatello said:


> They predict based on current assumptions, that the economy can grow continuously, like a gas expanding in vacuum. That is not the case.


 Quite right, they make some extrapolations taking into account a number of factors like demographics, political scenario, pat record etc. And as statics tell us it is hazardous to predict too far into the future as dynamics change quite dramatically over a couple of decade or so. 
But considering that India and Chinese Policies have been pretty consistent as far as economy is concerned, these prediction o look fairly reasonable and we will see a similar change in position of economies even if the absolute value of the respective GDPs may differ. In my opinion following would be the factors affecting major economies:

China: Competency of its manufacturing and trade in long run. At some point of time, other emerging manufacturing hubs (like Bangladesh in Garments) will dent into some of China's manufacturing strongholds. Also China's own domestic market and its growth will be vital considering China continues to have trained relations with Japan and other neighbors.
India: How well the current government's road map of improving manufacturing rolls out. India should continue to have a good share of IT services and BPO, but rain dependent monsoon and its flip-flop performance in manufacturing must impove.
US: Their clout over world affairs (& consequently economy) should not change much. However poor performance of US manufacturing must improve. One thing that last depression has shown that US markets take to much of risk allowing bubbles to form, hope Federal Reserve and other regulators will bring in discipline.
Euro-Zone: the way things are moving and historical ideological differences mean that the condition will not improve much. In doom's day scenario, Euro (as a currency) may be a history in a decade or so.
Russia: Considering how Europe reacted during Ukrainian crisis, it is clear Putin calls the shots. Considering the Oil and Gas wealth and huge defence market along with other heavy manufacturing industry and mineral wealth, it is anybody's guess, where they might be, provided Putin plays his cards correct.


----------



## IND151

temp1994 said:


> That makes a perfect statistical sense. What is lacking here is understanding of economics on your part.
> 
> Nominal growth rate of economy = Real growth rate + Inflation rate + % appreciation in currency - % depriciation in currency +/- monetary easing by central bank ( only applicable for reserve currencies ).
> 
> Economy could easily double it's value if it is inflating in dollar term ( not in local currency ), even if it has zero growth.
> 
> India's real growth rate in past 7 years was close to 6%, but it's inflation rate was close to 9%. It's cumulative growth rate was 14-15% pa. There was some depreciation of Rupee in dollar term for last 1 1/2 years due to depriciating currency, else India would have become $2Tn economy in 2012.
> 
> 
> 
> See above.
> 
> 
> 
> Black/Informal economy is called black economy because it is not counted in official figures.



The perfect explanation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The_Sidewinder

protest said:


> Yes, I see from your vocabulary and spelling mistakes that you went to Cambridge,.*But I went to Harvard and I manage a 25 millon dollar company*. I am sure India is better off with me than likes of you who couldn't even spell.



I know, spelling mistakes happens all the time, basically typing errors. Atleast I dont make false claims kiddo, if you even managed a business worth Rs 25000 , you would not have been debating & lacturing me about economy.
Moreover, if you are that smart, you would have understood at no point I was arguing with anyone.
Bolded part perfectly represents your intellectual persona.
What an Idiot?


----------



## protest

The_Sidewinder said:


> I know, spelling mistakes happens all the time, basically typing errors. Atleast I dont make false claims kiddo, if you even managed a business worth Rs 25000 , you would not have been debating & lacturing me about economy.
> Moreover, if you are that smart, you would have understood at no point I was arguing with anyone.
> Bolded part perfectly represents your intellectual persona.
> What an Idiot?



Haha.. There's just so many grammar errors in your reply, I won't even bother. And your other insinuations about my education and my profession are irrelevant as I only mentioned them because you seem to think you know better than me in your previous reply. And please don't embarrass yourself any further by replying to this. Face Palm.


----------



## The_Sidewinder

protest said:


> Haha.. There's just so many grammar errors in your reply, I won't even bother. And your other insinuations about my education and my profession are irrelevant as I only mentioned them because you seem to think you know better than me in your previous reply. And please don't embarrass yourself any further by replying to this. Face Palm.



As I mentioned before, english being a foreign language, I am entitled to make a few errors. I never said I know more, it was your ego that flaired up without any provocations. Take your havard degree with you & go rant somewhere else. I am here to gain some knowledge.
If India crosses 5 trillion mark by 2024, I will gift you a million rupees. I give my word.


----------



## protest

The_Sidewinder said:


> As I mentioned before, english being a foreign language, I am entitled to make a few errors. I never said I know more, it was your ego that flaired up without any provocations. Take your havard degree with you & go rant somewhere else. I am here to gain some knowledge.
> If India crosses 5 trillion mark by 2024, I will gift you a million rupees. I give my word.



India crossing 5 trillion dollars was not my contention but I'll take whatever I get as gift. Since the beginning, you keep on harping about inherent risks of long term predictions w.r.t economy (which by the way everyone knows let me add) while entire discussion was about something else. And now I done replying to you.


----------



## The_Sidewinder

protest said:


> India crossing 5 trillion dollars was not my contention but I'll take whatever I get as gift. Since the beginning, you keep on harping about inherent risks of long term predictions w.r.t economy (which by the way everyone knows let me add) while entire discussion was about something else. And now I done replying to you.



Thats like a smart chap. Invest your time in building & enhancing you business model. You will achieve wonders if you do so. I hope one day you will be increasing your business from 25 million to 2.5 billion. Best of luck mate


----------



## Ragnar

On October 9th, 2014, the Indian Embassy, Vienna, in cooperation with the Austrian Chamber of Commerce, organized the "Make in India" launch event at the WKO in Vienna. The main focus of the event was the recently announced “Make in India” campaign. The morning was opened by the Regional Director of Foreign Trade (South/South-East Asia) at the WKO, Mag. Hans-Jörg Hörtnagl and was followed by a “Make in India” presentation by H.E. Ambassador Misra, which counted with the showing of a “Make in India” video.

Following the presentations, the 35+ guests were invited to ask questions and raise their comments, which led to a very interactive discussion. All guests expressed a positive impression about the prospects for India-Austria business as well as the “Make in India” campaign.

Some of the attending companies have already established business in India and some others are interested to invest in India. The event also counted with the participation of guests from India-desks abroad.

Welcome to Embassy of India to Austria and Montenegro - "Make in India" launch event at the Austrian Chamber of Commerce

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nova2

September WPI inflation hits near five-year low of 2.38% - TOI Mobile | The Times of India Mobile Site

NEW DELHI: *Continuing decline in food prices, including vegetables, pulled down the September wholesale price inflation to a five year low of 2.38 per cent.
The Wholesale Price Index (WPI) based inflation was at 3.74 per cent in August and 7.05 per cent in September 2013.
As per data released by the government on Tuesday, the food inflation fell to a nearly two-and-half year low of 3.52 per cent. Food inflation is on delcine since May.
The sharp drop in WPI inflation comes just at the back of retail inflation declining to a record low of 6.46 per cent in September.
Wholesale inflation in onion contracted to 58.12 per cent in September as compared to a contraction of 44.7 per cent in the previous month.
While inflation in vegetable basket as a whole shrunk to 14.98 per cent in September, rate of price rise in potato was 90.23 per cent from 61.61 per cent in the previous month.


The data further revealed that inflation in milk, eggs, meat and fish continued to decline in September as well. However, there was slight increase in the prices of fruits during the period.
Inflation in manufactured products, like sugar, edible oils, beverages and cement, fell to 2.84 per cent in September as against 3.45 per cent in the previous month.
The WPI inflation declined for the fourth straight month, the data released by the government said.
Inflation in the fuel and power segment which include LPG, petrol and diesel declined to 1.33 per cent as compared to price rise of 4.54 per cent in August.
Meanwhile, wholesale inflation based on final index for July has been revised upwards to 5.41 per cent from the provisional estimate of 5.19 per cent.
The September WPI data is also provisional, the statement said.
It also said the build up inflation rate in the financial year till September was 2.61 per cent compared to a build up rate of 6.23 per cent in the same period of 2013-14.
The Reserve Bank, which has kept its key interest rate unchanged since January citing inflation pressures, is scheduled to announce its next bi-monthly monetary policy on December 2.
The central bank primarily factors Consumer Price Index while deciding on policy rate.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cloud_9

Indian Oil Corporation to invest $4 billion in British Columbia province in Canada 


> NEW DELHI: Indian Oil Corporation will invest $4 billion in the British Columbia province, Canada, to source liquefied natural gas from the region. Premier of British Columbia, Canada Christy Clark said: "Indian Oil is poised to make its biggest investment in Canada to secure natural gas for India from BC." She said the state-run firm will invest USD 4 billion for securing LNG supplies from the Canadian province.


----------



## IndoCarib

India to be second largest IT market in APAC by 2018 | Business Standard News

By 2018 India will be the second largest information technology market in the Asia Pacific region overriding Australia and behind only China, said a study.

"India is forecast to be the third largest IT market within the Asia/Pacific region by the end of 2016 and will further progress to become the second largest market for IT by the end of 2018," said Peter Sondergaard, senior vice president at Gartner and global head of Research. "Much of the growth from being the number four market in Asia/Pacific to number three is likely to happen in 2015."


----------



## SpArK

India, Canada Sign Deal on Clean Water Technologies

India, Finland sign 10 agreements, to cooperate in civil nuclear energy | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bloo

*Black money: Switzerland ready to share data with India*
ET BureauOct 18, 2014, 06.51AM IST





(The amount of Indian money…)
NEW DELHI: India and Switzerland have been able to achieve a breakthrough in their deadlock over banking secrecy laws in the European nation that prevented tax authorities from being able to unearth black money, a day-one priority for the Narendra Modi-led NDA government.

The agreement will not only let Indian tax authorities keep tabs on their countrymen who spend large amounts of money in Switzerland but, as part of an accord covering four areas, they can also obtain information about accounts in the socalled 'HSBC list' if it can be confirmed that independent investigations are being conducted into them.





"The government of India is taking all necessary steps to access tax-related information from foreign governments," Finance Minister Arun Jaitley said on Friday, detailing the progress made on this front with Switzerland. "Black money stashed abroad will be brought back."

India had received the HSBC list of account-holders cited above from France through a bilateral treaty but Switzerland has so far refused to give out any information regarding this, saying that it was based on stolen data. It has been widely reported that the list originated from information stolen by a disgruntled HSBC Geneva employee in 2011.

*Agreement Concluded in Bern*

"A breakthrough was reached that in cases where there is independent investigation in India and evidence is collected in India, those details in relation to those accounts will be provided even if those accounts are on the HSBC list. So that absolute prohibition which the Swiss have imposed no longer exists," the finance minister said.






The two sides concluded their agreement in Bern earlier this week. The Indian team was led by revenue secretary Shaktikanta Das and the Swiss side by his counterpart Jacques de Watteville. Switzerland has also agreed to validate the authenticity of bank documents besides banking and non-banking information in a time-bound manner that will make Indian tax investigations robust besides allowing officials to realise levies well in time. Tax authorities were sometimes unable to initiate proceedings and winkle out dues owing to delays in the availability of information. Das declined to give details of non-banking transactions that could be reported.

The European country has also agreed to begin deliberations with India on the automatic exchange of information (AEOI) framework and provide timebound details in pending cases. Switzerland and other tax havens have come under increasing global pressure to ease confidentiality rules as governments seek to pursue those accused of evading taxes as well as criminals and terrorists trying to hide money trails. Several cases initiated by the Indian authorities have been stuck because authorities in the European tax haven have refused to divulge information, citing the banking secrecy laws that have long made it a refuge for those seeking to deposit large amounts of money with few questions asked.

The Narendra Modi government, which set up a special investigation team to probe black money on its first day in office, is giving high priority to tackling unaccounted money and tax evasion through non-intrusive methods. The focus has thus shifted toward getting and using information received from different countries effectively through the use of information technology.

The amount of Indian money parked in Swiss banks rose by more than 40% to Rs 14,000 crore at the end of 2013 from Rs 9,000 crore at the end of 2012, according to Swiss central bank estimates. India itself tracks a number of high-value transactions including investments in mutual funds, property, jewellery purchases and overseas travel though annual information returns as also other means.

The government allows Indians to have bank accounts overseas but any money held there should be tax paid and also disclosed to the local tax authorities. There has been a growing perception over the past few years that several Indians have stashed black money in tax havens taking advantage of secrecy laws.

Under global pressure, Switzerland had agreed to ease its rules on confidentiality in recent years and also signed a revised tax treaty with India in 2011 to facilitate greater flow of information on tax evaders. It has now also agreed to enter into discussions with India on automatic information exchange as per globally accepted models. India is one of the early adopters of the new global information-exchange regime.

Black money: Switzerland ready to share data with India - Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

Modi govt's big reform push: Diesel deregulated, natural gas price hiked

New Delhi: In a major reform push, the government on Saturday deregulated diesel prices but hiked natural gas tariff by 46 percent that will push up fertiliser, power, CNG and PNG rates.

The deregulation of diesel will bring down rates by Rs 3.37 a litre from Sunday and will move in tandem with international cost from next month.

his will be the first reduction in diesel rates in over five years. Diesel price were last cut on January 29, 2009 when they were reduced by Rs 2 a litre to Rs 30.86. Rates had since climbed to Rs 58.97. It will cost Rs 55.6 per litre in Delhi from tomorrow.
*
After deregulation, government will no longer provide subsidy on diesel.

The long-pending decisions in the oil sector were taken at a Cabinet meeting headed by Prime Minister Narendra Modi here.*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## kaykay

Modi Government May Decide on Coal Reforms: Your 10-Point Cheat-Sheet - NDTVProfit.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IndoCarib

One Week, Many Reforms: PM Modi Burnishes Economic Credentials - NDTVProfit.com

Prime Minister Narendra Modi has unleashed a slew of reforms in the past week, scrapping fuel subsidies, simplifying labour rules and pledging to open coal mining to private players in a bid to kickstart the economy.

The reforms are seen as some of the most significant since Mr Modi and his BJP swept the national election in May.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## alonsofff123

(USA) CIA World Facebook 2013

1 United States 16,720,000 
2 China 9,330,000 
3 Japan 5,007,000 
4 Germany 3,593,000 
5 France 2,739,000 
6 United Kingdom 2,490,000 
7 Brazil 2,190,000 
8 Russia 2,113,000
9 Italy 2,068,000 
10 Canada 1,825,000
11 India 1,670,000 
12 Australia 1,488,000 
13 Spain 1,356,000
14 Mexico 1,327,000
15 South Korea 1,198,000 


india gdp growth drops sharply


----------



## IndoCarib

alonsofff123 said:


> (USA) CIA World Facebook 2013
> 
> 1 United States 16,720,000
> 2 China 9,330,000
> 3 Japan 5,007,000
> 4 Germany 3,593,000
> 5 France 2,739,000
> 6 United Kingdom 2,490,000
> 7 Brazil 2,190,000
> 8 Russia 2,113,000
> 9 Italy 2,068,000
> 10 Canada 1,825,000
> 11 India 1,670,000
> 12 Australia 1,488,000
> 13 Spain 1,356,000
> 14 Mexico 1,327,000
> 15 South Korea 1,198,000
> 
> 
> *india gdp growth drops sharply*





*India set to become $2 trillion economy this year: IMF | The Indian Express*


----------



## Marxist

*Big oil discovery made near Ahmedabad*

A significant oil discovery has been made near Ahmedabad in the Cambay basin that by some estimates may be the biggest onland find this year.
Jay Polychem (India) Ltd, a unit of city-based Jay Madhok Group, made the oil discovery in the very first well it drilled on the block CB-ONN-2009/8 in Gujarat's Cambay basin.
The firm has since July last year drilled two wells and discovered huge oil pay zones in both the wells, sources said.
The discovery in the well Kharenti-A has been notified to the upstream regulator DGH and the government.
Sources said the discovery by Jay Polychem is huge and similar to oil being produced by ONGC in the neighbouring Padra field as also by GSPC in Ingoli field.
The block is operated by Jay Polychem (India) Ltd with 87% interest, while Jay Polychem Pte Ltd holds the rest.
Cambay basin, which extends from Surat in the south to Sanchor in the north, *covers an area of about 59,000 sq km with a hydrocarbon resource of more than 15 billion barrels*.
Few dozen discoveries, mostly oil, have been reported in the basin. State-owned Oil and Natural Gas Corp produces oil from most of them and recently Oilex of Australia too has found tight oil.
Sources said the well Kharenti-A was drilled to a total depth of 858 meters in July last year and encountered significant oil shows of Olpad Formation.
Testing done this month resulted in oil being found in three zones. A gross column of 52 meters was interpreted from log analysis and testing data to be oil bearing, they said.
Initial analysis of the oil samples suggests the presence of oil of API 14.
Sources said the company is taking necessary steps to establish potential of the discoveries.
The firm will further deploy world best technologies used to produce heavy oil in USA, Canada and South America to determine and commence production on commercial basis from the Khrentie field.
Jay commented that the discovery of a significant oil column in their first well in CB-ONN-2009/8 is encouraging for the ongoing prospectivity of the block.
The discovery enhances their understanding of the Olpad Play which extends over the entire block and establishes hydrocarbon potential of the various prospects in the block, the firm said.
Jay had won the block in the 8th round of bidding under New Exploration Licensing Policy (NELP).
The discoveries are first in NELP VIII blocks and very significant in the recent times in the Cambay basin.
The 136 sq km CB-ONN-2009/8 was among the 13 onland blocks along with 8 deepwater and 11 shallow water areas that were awarded to explorers in 2010.
The company, which has acquired 200 sq km of 3D seismic data, will drill 5 more wells by next quarter. Site for the new wells has already been acquired and the development is on.
It also has city gas distribution licence to retail CNG to automobiles and piped cooking gas to households in Jallandhar, Ludhiana and Kutch (east).

Big oil discovery made near Ahmedabad - Hindustan Times

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IndoCarib

'Make in India' call gets another taker

Lava to move smartphone manufacturing from China to India: Report | Latest Tech News, Video & Photo Reviews at BGR India

* According to the report, Lava will spend Rs 500 crore in the next three years, as it shifts its manufacturing base to India.* The company will use its Noida plant, which is currently used for repairs, to manufacture new devices. It will initially invest Rs 20-30 crore, and the plant will have the capacity to manufacture up to 200,000 units a month. This is set to be ramped up to one million by March 2016

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

Japan's SoftBank to invest $10 billion in India - The Times of India

Telecom giant SoftBank has pledged an investment of $10 billion (over Rs 60,000 crore) in India's IT and communications space, one of the biggest investment commitments from a Japanese firm after Prime Minister Narendra Modi's visit to that country.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nova2

Sensex hits new record-high of 27,493.59; Nifty crosses 8,200 - TOI Mobile | The Times of India Mobile Site
Friday's trading session ends with a bang,SENSEX up by 593^ points ,NIFTY up by 141^ points,up by almost 1000points,throughout the week.


> The BSE sensex and the NSE nifty soared to hit new all-time highs of 27,493.59 and 8,214.65 points, respectively, in opening trade on Friday on sustained fund inflows, driven by a slew of economic reforms announced by the government amidst optimism over strong corporate earnings.


----------



## $@rJen

*Jaitley’s A-team to push key reforms*
TNN | Nov 5, 2014, 05.48AM IST
inShare









Finance minister Arun Jaitley
NEW DELHI: The government on Monday promoted 22 officers to secretary rank, while undertaking another change in the finance ministry. 

Hasmukh Adhia, the new financial services secretary, is a Gujarat cadre IAS officer, a TOI columnist and has a doctorate in yoga from Swami Vivekanand Yoga University, Bangalore. According to his website, he is an IIM gold medallist. He was also the brain behind the karamyogi programme to rejuvenate the bureaucracy in Gujarat. 

Adhia replaces G S Sandhu, who launched the Pradhan Mantri Jan Dhan Yojana with over six crore bank accounts opened in 60 days. Sandhu will take over as chairman of the National Authority for Chemical Weapons Convention. 

With the slow economic recovery, the government is keen to unleash a series of measures to accelerate growth and attract investment, especially in the manufacturing sector. In a recent interview to TOI, Jaitley, however, said that the reforms need not necessarily be announced in the Budget, indicating that several steps could be taken before the financial exercise on February 28. The Budget is being keenly awaited by investors for clues to the government's economic policy thinking. Prime Minister Narendra Modi has asked his secretaries for transformational ideas for the Budget and has called for a shift from output to outcomes. 

This Budget will, however, be crucial as the Finance Commission's recommendations will have to be implemented, which means that more funds will flow to the states. In addition, the Goods and Services Tax rollout is being keenly watched as it cannot be launched in the middle of a financial year. With the Planning Commission out of the way, the entire expenditure allocation will undergo a change with the finance ministry playing a pivotal role.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## luckych

*Visa chooses Bangalore as site for new technology centre*

In a bid to strengthen its resources and tap India’s “incredible” pool of talent, global payments provider Visa has chosen Bangalore as the site for its new technology centre in the country.

The new centre will open early next year and fully staffed by early 2017.

Considered the innovation hub of India, Bangalore enables the company to attract a diverse talent of world class from the country’s top universities and be part of a community experiencing tremendous growth in world-class innovation centres and technology facilities.

“India is fast becoming a global technology epicentre with an incredible pool of technology talent,” said Nitin Chandel, senior vice-president of Visa’s Developer Platform based in India.

“The development of a Technology Centre of Excellence in Bangalore is an opportunity to build from the ground-up a culture of innovation that is reflective of Visa’s strategy to open its network to new and different technologies,” he said.

Teams at the new centre will focus on the development of key application programming interfaces (APIs) and software development kits (SDKs) in order to help an expanding group of global partners more easily access VisaNet when creating new commerce and payment experiences.

The announcement is one of many initiatives that Visa has undertaken to strengthen its global technology resources. The company recently opened a 112,000-square foot innovation centre, One Market, at its new office space in San Francisco, California.

It has begun introducing, in select markets, a quick and easy payment service called Visa Checkout, which allows consumers to pay for goods online, on any device, in just a few clicks.

Visa chooses Bangalore as site for new technology centre | Business Standard News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

Japanese realty major to build townships in India | Business Standard News

Japanese real estate company TamaHome Corporation has entered into a joint venture with Developer Group to create townships in India, the company said Wednesday.
The first two township projects in India will come up in Visakhapatnam in 50 acres and the second in Ludhiana in 150 acres. Both will be in collaboration with Developer Group India Pvt. Ltd.


----------



## Juggernautjatt

*Black money: Almost 289 accounts of HSBC list have no money, says SIT report*

NEW DELHI: The Special Investigation Team (SIT) on black money has found that less than half of the HSBC bank list of over 600 accounts did not have any money, while more than hundred names were a repeat, hampering the possibility of any action against them.

The Income Tax Department is now mulling prosecution against 300 entities figuring in the list of 628 entries in the HSBC Geneva list given to the Supreme Court recently, official sources said.

The SIT found and reported that there was no amount shown in almost 289 HSBC Geneva entries, while 122 of them were repeated twice in the same list.

"The SIT found that the biggest impediment in taking action against the people listed in this particular lot was that there were no details about the operations of these accounts. It was not reflected in the list as to when these accounts were opened and what was their transaction history," the sources said.

The report of the SIT, headed by retired Supreme Court Judge M.B. Shah with Justice (retd) Arijit Pasayat as its Vice-Chairman, said the I-T Department had undertaken 150 search or survey operations against those named in the list but prosecution proceedings were yet not final against them.

"Now that this list has been handed over to the apex Court and the cases are nearing time barring stage by the end of this fiscal, the department is mulling to launch prosecution in close to 300 cases," they said.

The SIT has also sought "renegotiation" of various tax information exchange treaties which India has with various countries and tax haven nations in order to effectively curb the menace of illegal funds stashed abroad. 

In the report submitted to the government early this year, the SIT has cited the areas of concern for the investigating and enforcement agencies which are tasked to keep a check on these 'black' funds and illegal economy.

"The SIT has asked the government to take up renegotiation of the existing Double Taxation Avoidance Agreements (DTAAs) and the Tax Information Exchange Treaties (TIEAs) in context of some specific countries.

"This is a time-consuming affair but an early start would help the country in accomplishing its desire to crack down on illegal funds kept overseas by Indians," official sources said quoting the SIT report.

As a consequence of this specific request, the government told the SIT that the Finance Ministry has already begun the exercise in this direction.

"The government informed the SIT that out of the 78 DTAAs India had, renegotiation has been taken up with 75 countries for providing banking information under this legal mode of exchange of tax information. The other three countries-- Tajikistan, Iceland and Myanmar-- already have this arrangement," sources said.

The government also told the SIT, sources said, that it has completed renegotiations in approximately 31 cases, has sought the approval of the Cabinet for the same in about 30 cases while India is wanting to have new DTAAs, which will include banking related clauses, with over 50 countries.

In the same report, the SIT also noted an "innovative" method undertaken by the CBDT against these people by allowing them to seek details from Swiss banks themselves in lieu of which they will be allowed waiver in imposition of strict punishment under tax laws.

"The consent waiver was given to over 100 account holders so that they themselves seek information on their Swiss bank accounts and hand it over to the tax department following which they will be prosecuted under lighter degrees of law," they said.

The SIT has also desired that it would want the Enforcement Directorate (ED) to act as the nodal agency for its operations as it enforces the stringent criminal law of Prevention of Money Laundering Act against black money hoarders.

"It is being mulled that some bright officers will soon be deputed in the ED against existing vacancies who would exclusively handle cases entrusted by the SIT," they said.

The SIT has recently also announced that it would seek information against black money hoarders from the public and it will soon announce the communication channel to be used by the general public in this regard. — PTI

The Tribune, Chandigarh, India - Latest News


----------



## kbd-raaf

Honestly this whole black money list idiocy seems like one large sham to me. Does anybody honestly think that anybody with untaxed wealth in foreign tax havens still has their money in these accounts?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

Black money: Mauritius assures help to India in SIT's probe

Port Louis: Mauritius, often accused of being a route for round-tripping of funds by Indians, *Monday conveyed to Indian government that it was ready to support its Special Investigation Team (SIT) to unearth black money.*

This was conveyed to External Affairs Minister Sushma Swaraj by Minister of Foreign Affairs, Regional Integration and International Trade Arvin Boolell during a meeting here, the External Affairs Ministry spokesperson said.

Boolell conveyed that Mauritius will take measures to ensure it remains "jurisdiction of repute", he said.

*Mauritius used to be the biggest gateway for flow of funds into India through FDI as well as FII routes, but its position has come down amid concerns about this island nation being used for round-tripping of funds.*

It recently slipped to the second place after the US in terms of quantum of money being brought in by overseas investors into Indian markets.

*According to Sebi, Mauritius accounted for Rs 3.31 lakh crore worth 'assets under custody' of foreign institutional investors in the Indian equity and debt markets at the end of 2013, as against over Rs 4.37 lakh crore in case of the US.*

Fund flows from Mauritius have fallen amid concerns about suspected money-laundering, even though this Indian Ocean island nation has been consistently denying such allegations.

India has concerns that Mauritius, which is one of the top sources of foreign direct investments into the country, is being used for round-tripping of funds. Round-tripping is usually referred to routing of domestic investments through Mauritius to take advantage of the Double Taxation Avoidance Agreement (DTAA) between the two countries.

The island nation received requests for information in 97 cases from India during one-year period ended August, 2014.

*According to a Mauritius government official, 85 per cent of those requests have been resolved and efforts are on to address concerns of Indian authorities in the remaining ones.*

"Between August 2013 and August this year, we have received requests in as many as 97 cases for the exchange of information with Indian authorities and we have already provided banking information and other financial details to them in 85 per cent of these cases," M Rawoteea, Head Analyst at Ministry of Finance, Mauritius had told PTI earlier.

Over the past few years, effective exchange of information between the two countries has taken place in at least 170 cases.


----------



## IndoCarib

Toshiba to invest USD 30 million to expand power biz in India - Business Today


----------



## IndoCarib

India industrial output jumps 2.5%, inflation eases, Government & Economy - THE BUSINESS TIMES

India's industrial production grew by a stronger-than-expected 2.5 per cent in September, according to government data released Wednesday, boosted by consumer demand during the main religious festival season, while retail price inflation fell to a record low.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## luckych

*MSCI shifting most of its operations to India *

Of 3,100 employees in 26 countries, approx 700 are located in MSCI’s Mumbai office, which serves markets in Europe, Middle East, Africa and Asia.

MSCI, which runs market indices that global investors follow closely, is gradually shifting most of its operations to India. Having started with a small back office in Mumbai a decade ago, it recently bought about 1.2 lakh square feet of office space in a suburb of India's commercial hub.

"Currently, our office in Mumbai is the largest MSCI office worldwide, bigger than the corporate office. We now have every single function -- finance, sales, research, analytics, data management, technology and human recourses - present here," said BaerBSE -1.84 % Pettit, managing director, MSCI, who was in the city to mark the company's 10 years in the country. The space acquired in Goregoan will accommodate around 1,100 people. 





Read more at:
MSCI shifting most of its operations to India - The Economic Times


----------



## fsayed

Dipping crude not to benefit public as govt plans to raise duty to keep prices unchanged | The Indian Express

The government would mop up further benefits of a sliding international price of crude oil by raising the excise duty on both petrol and diesel by Rs 1.50 per litre so as to leave the pump prices unchanged.

Ahead of a possible reduction this weekend in prices of both decontrolled products, secretaries of finance and petroleum met on Tuesday to consider raising the excise duty matching the proposed cut so as to leave the consumers unaffected while benefitting the national exchequer which is groaning under a lower realisation of indirect taxes.

Moreover, it would partially make up for the loss in revenue from excise and customs duty because of the wider economic slowdown.

The first discussion on this issue was held last week in the finance ministry and the two secretaries Tuesday agreed to a duty hike before the state-run oil marketing companies revise rates of petrol and diesel on Saturday, said sources.

The Centre levies a specific per litre duty, unaffected by the price movement, of Rs 9.20 per litre of central excise duty is levied on petrol and Rs 3.46 per litre in the case of diesel. Apart from raising government revenue, the move is seen as a fund buffer to plug the deficit in case crude prices harden in the future. Also, a stiff price rise in such a situation would create more flutter were the government to pass on the crude price rise in terms of stiff increase in petrol and diesel prices. Petrol has lost Rs 12 per litre in over a year while diesel has gone down Rs 5 per litre in less than three months. A further cut in pump prices would make future upwards revision definitely unpalatable politically, said sources.

Petrol prices are down to Rs 64.24 a litre in Delhi now from a peak of over Rs 76 in September 2013. Diesel is down from Rs 58.97 per litre to Rs 53.35 in Delhi and its fall gave the government leeway to take the politically tough decision to decontrol its price on October 18. Crude oil prices are forecast to dip further in December considering the futures trade, said sources.

- See more at: Dipping crude not to benefit public as govt plans to raise duty to keep prices unchanged | The Indian Express


----------



## luckych

*Microsoft to invest Rs 1,400 crore in India cloud data centres *

Seeing a $2 trillion promise in India's cloud market, Microsoft has decided to spend Rs 1,400 crore on setting up three data centres in the country. In a filing with the Registrar of Companies, the US software giant said it has started work on setting up the cloud data centres in Mumbai, Pune and Chennai 


Top cloud players have shown keen interest in setting up data centres in India in the past few months. IBM launched a centre in Mumbai this month and plans to add another one soon. Amazon CEO Jeff Bezos had indicated in September that the company could set up its centres in India. The situation was quite the opposite about a year ago when all major companies shied away from India, citing infrastructural issues such as unpredictable power supply, patchy Internet connectivity, limited bandwidth .. 

Read more at:
Microsoft to invest Rs 1,400 crore in India cloud data centres - The Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nova2

Inflation drops to 5-year low of 1.77% in October - The Times of India
NEW DELHI: *Continuing decline in food prices, including vegetables, pulled wholesale price inflation to a five-year low of 1.77 per cent in October.
The Wholesale Price Index(WPI) based inflation was at 2.38 per cent in September and 7.24 per cent in October 2013.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

Kerala, Goa see 100% Jan Dhan cover - The Times of India

NEW DELHI: Kerala, Goa, union territories of Chandigarh, Puducherry, Lakshadweep and three districts in Gujarat have reported 100% coverage of households by opening at least one account under the Prime Minister's Jan Dhan Yojana.

The number of accounts opened under the scheme as on November 10 shot up to 7.24 crore, of which 4.29 crore were in rural areas and 2.95 crore in urban areas. A government statement said RuPay cards have been issued for nearly 4 crore accounts.

The three districts of Gujarat which have covered all households with at least one account are Porbandar, Mehasana and Gandhi Nagar. Earlier this month, TOI had reported that the Pradhan Mantri Jan Dhan Yojana has so far managed to bring over Rs 5,000 crore into the formal banking system as account holders started depositing cash. A large chunk of this money would have been kept at home in the absence of accounts, with little or no productive use.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

Cisco To Invest $1.7B In India To Capture More Government Contracts: Report

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed

*Exports fall, gold imports surge, trade deficit widens in October: Key takeaways*
India's trade deficit widened to $13.35 billion in October as exports contracted 5.04 percent and gold imports surged, the government data showed yesterday. In the year-ago period, the deficit stood at $10.59 billion.

Gold imports jumped 280 percent to $4.17 billion in the month, widening the trade deficit to $13.35 billion as against $10.59 billion in October last year.

Top exporting sectors that registered negative growth in October are engineering (-9.18 percent), pharma (-8.33 percent), gems and jewellery (-2.25 percent) and petroleum products (-0.16 percent).

Overall, imports grew by 3.62 percent to $39.45 billion.

Oil imports in October dipped by 19.2 per cent to $12.36 billion. Non-oil imports, however, grew by 18.9 percent to $27.08 billion.

During April-October period, exports were up 4.72 percent to $189.79 billion, while imports were up 1.86 percent to $273.55 billion. Trade deficit during the period stood at $83.75 billion against $87.31 billion in the same period last fiscal.

Here are the key takeaways from the data:

_1) When it comes to gold, Chidu is the way to go:_ There is no respite from gold imports, which have been rising over the last three months. In October, the imports jumped to 106.3 tonnes, which is the highest monthly imports this fiscal year, from 26 tonnes a year ago. While the demand for the yellow metal may moderate after the festival season, there is no reason to believe that it will fall significantly as lower global prices will retain the attractiveness. Rating agency Crisil estimates that gold imports this financial year are likely to hit 800 tonnes, much higher than 653.5 tonnes last fiscal.

According to a _PTI_ report, this has prompted the government to take a relook at shipment norms for the precious metal. The Reserve Bank of India (RBI) is in discussions with the government on ways to curb gold imports, the report said quoting RBI Deputy Governor S S Mundra said here. Faced with a scary CAD situation, former finance minister P Chidambaram had also resorted to similar steps. In a desperate bid to contain the surging imports, the UPA government had raised import duty on gold to 10 percent. It also made it mandatory to export 20 percent of all gold imports as jewellery. Then there were criticisms that the steps were just short cuts and are likely to back fire. However, expect more of such import curbs now. In other words, the new government does not yet have a new game plan when it comes to gold. Chidambaram is the way to go.

*2) No hope from overseas: After six long months, exports fell into the negative zone. This should sound alarm bells. According to PTI, exporters have attributed the fall in outbound shipments in October to subdued demand in the US and European markets. The pain will only get worse, Japan with falling into a recession. There is nothing much the new government can do here.*

_3) Recovery? Yes and no:_ In a trade data, import figures hold special significance. This is because imports of non-oil and non-gold goods are an indication of domestic demand. This figure in October has risen by 5.6% on year, offering hope that there is a small revival in domestic demand. According to Crisil, this is the sixth consecutive month of expansion. But it is too early to rejoice. As Crisil notes, "Sustained growth in core imports in the past few months confirms that a nascent recovery in domestic demand has begun. However, the numbers are still too weak to provide a relief." Even the corporate earnings indicate so.


----------



## IndoCarib

^^^^
gold imports hurting the accounts book


----------



## cloud_9



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fsayed

CCI clears Coca-Cola's deal with Monster Beverages - The Economic Times


----------



## fsayed

Mahindra gets nod to sell its Australian airplanes in India - The Economic Times


----------



## fsayed

Government to set up Rs 1,500 crore fund for shipbuilding - The Economic Times


----------



## fsayed

India Post eyes $9 billion e-commerce business; live tracking, SMS information soon - The Economic Times


----------



## AugenBlick

fsayed said:


> India Post eyes $9 billion e-commerce business; live tracking, SMS information soon - The Economic Times



Nice .... A state institution doing good work


----------



## fsayed

Rupee tumbles to nine-month low, tracking broad dollar strength - The Economic Times


----------



## fsayed

*5 reasons why SBI's $1bn lifeline to Adani's Australia project needs to be questioned*
Nikhil Inamdar | Mumbai Nov 18, 2014 01:31 PM IST
For anyone who thought Indian banks' appetite to finance big ticket infrastructure projects had dried up, the news that the State Bank of India has extended a $1 billion lifeline to finance Gautam Adani's beleaguered coal venture in Australia might have come as a big surprise.

SBI's decision, albeit subject to a 'detailed assessment of the company's mine' has raised several eyebrows, and not merely because of the array of problems the project poses with regards to environmental concerns, legality and fundamental viability.

Questions have been raised on social media also on whether Adani was able to clinch this loan merely as a result of his proximity to Prime Minister Narendra Modi, given serious doubts raised from several quarters about the prospects of this project.

Here are 5 reasons that make one question whether financing the development of Adani's Carmichael mine is in SBI's best interests -

*1. Project Viability* - A slump in coal prices to five-year lows of $70 a tonne has put the commercial viability of the project into question. The US-based Institute for Energy Economics and Financial Analysis estimated last year that the cost of production is likely to be above the global thermal coal price for the foreseeable future. Others, like the *author of this column in the Sydney Morning Herald* reckon that cash cost of production roughly equals revenue currently.

Project viability risks were also reflected in Australian firm Linc Energy's decision to sell its rights to future royalties from Adani at a mere $155 mn when the net present value of the royalty stream has been estimated at A$600 million. "This implied, Adani and Linc had put a 25 percent to 30 percent probability on the Carmichael project going ahead" two analysts told Reuters.

*2. Stretched timelines, legal tussles & environmental battles* have also put a question mark on whether Adani can stick to its revised 2017 timeline, despite receiving both federal and state approvals for its mine. IEEFA estimates full production will happen only by 2022 and has warned that the company could end up losing $1 billion annually if the port expansion does not proceed in accordance to the timelines the company has set out. "I think Adani will move slower with Carmichael than they say...There are many risks," an analyst with a broker in Mumbai was quoted by Reuters as saying.

One of which is legal. Despite Australia’s Queensland state granting all environmental clearances to the project, the company is still battling it out with green campaigners in courts, who are arguing that dredging activities by the company pose threats to the Great Barrier Reef. This makes ruling out future litigation risks difficult.

*3. Other banks are staying away from the project* precisely because of such risks. Greenpeace had said in July that the Royal Bank of Scotland, Deutsche Bank and HSBC had distanced themselves from Adani’s venture citing potential environmental damages. ABC reports that Goldman Sachs, Citigroup and JP Morgan Chase, in a pre-emptive action taken last month, have joined the bandwagon, saying they rule out funding involvement in the project located in Central Queensland's Galilee Basin. Ironically Morgan Stanley, which Adani had hired to sell a stake in Abbot Point Coal Port too has expressed concerns on the environmental impact of the project according to the Wall Street Journal.

All of this is making it difficult for Adani to secure much needed debt funding it will need for capital expenditure. The company is still negotiating with South Korean giant POSCO to secure funding, while the state government of Queensland, in what is a small spark of good news, has decided to commit short-term minority stakes in the rail and port infrastructure.

While the analysts are skeptical, the company is upbeat on raising funds in time. “People have been very sceptical about the financing of this project. As we always said, we’ll keep getting this, one by one. The pieces are falling in place,” Jeyakumar Janakaraj, chief executive officer of Adani Mining, told Reuters.

*4. Unenviable Finances and high debt* could be other reasons why Adani is finding it tough to close the project financially. Despite a rally in its share price post the elections, Adani Enterprises, the recipient of the loan is suffering from high leverage and a poor interest coverage ratio as this *Business Standard article pointed out earlier this year*. At the end of the September 2014 quarter, Adani Enterprises had total debt of around Rs 72000 crore on a consolidated basis, translating into a debt to equity ratio of around 2.94:1. Adani Mining, the Australian subsidiary of Adani Enterprises which is undertaking this project is itself a company 'with $1 billion in debt, negative shareholders funds, zero revenue and high cash burn' the Sydney Morning Herald noted.

*5. Coal Self-Sufficiency * - Last but not the least, Power & Coal Minister Piyush Goyal's comments that India may be able to stop import of thermal coal in the next 3 years, though hyperbolic, seriously threaten to knock this project off balance. Adani is expected to export two thirds of the coal output from Carmichael to India and these assertions by the Union Minister along with bearish forecasts for a revival in coal prices which Tim Buckley of IEEFA described as a commodity in 'structural rather than cyclical decline' don't paint a pretty picture for what the future heralds for Adani's adventure down under

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nova2

Dont know on what grounds did they get the loan sanctioned but whatevr happen to Adni they should make sure this happens for sure...


> Last but not the least, Power & Coal Minister Piyush Goyal's comments that India may be able to stop import of thermal coal in the
> next 3 years


----------



## fsayed

इधर मोदी लौटे, उधर ऑस्ट्रेलिया भड़क गया - Australia opposes India in WTO - Navbharat Times
WTO: EU, Aus-led group unite against India over Trade Facilitation Agreement - Firstpost


----------



## Tangent

Nova2 said:


> Dont know on what grounds did they get the loan sanctioned but whatevr happen to Adni they should make sure this happens for sure...


So... u are saying that Modi is 
The center of universe. 
What is congress telling...


----------



## Nova2

Tangent said:


> So... u are saying that Modi is
> The center of universe.
> What is congress telling...


?? Nope i was jus wondering on what condition did they got that loan sanctioned for which clarification was given by Adni's and that article was posted in the same newspaper the next day. And i also want our coal minister to stick to his words where he said, coal import will stop in 3yrs of time. 
And yes modi if not at the center of universe is surely at the center of decision making.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

Watsa lines up $1 billion investment for India - The Times of India


----------



## IndoCarib

Rajan Winning At Fighting India's Inflation - Forbes


----------



## farhan_9909

How much is the total tax collection of india?direct/indirect combined


----------



## IndoCarib

farhan_9909 said:


> How much is the total tax collection of india?direct/indirect combined


 
from dept of revenue
Direct taxes - 3,90,310 crores
Indirect taxes - 4,73,453 crores
figures are for 2012-13


----------



## farhan_9909

IndoCarib said:


> from dept of revenue
> Direct taxes - 3,90,310 crores
> Indirect taxes - 4,73,453 crores
> figures are for 2012-13



yaar in billions batao


----------



## luckych

*Xiaomi set to make phones in India*

China's top mobile phone maker Xiaomi is looking to make devices in India, possibly using the idle plant of Nokia at Chennai. The company, the world's third-largest mobile phone vendor and one of the fastest-growing, has said it is scouting for partners for making phones in India, its second-biggest market.

"We are beginning to explore opportunities for manufacturing in India," Manu Jain, operations head for Xiaomi in India, told TOI. "India is a big market and we would like to be close to our customers."

If the plans fructify, this will be the first instance of a top Chinese device maker manufacturing products in India and would boost PM Narendra Modi's 'Make in India' campaign. Indian cellphone maker Micromax, which earlier only manufactured in China, started making smartphones in India too from April this year.

In the second quarter of 2014, Xiaomi upstaged Korean giant Samsung from the top position in China, the world's biggest smartphone market. The company currently imports phones in India from its suppliers in China and has been able to sell about 8 lakh devices here since the brand's launch in July this year.

Jain, who was the co-founder of e-tailer Jabong before coming to Xiaomi, however, did not confirm any plans related to Nokia's idle Chennai plant. The plant did not go to Microsoft as part of its deal to buy the Finnish phone maker's global devices operations due to pending litigations.

"We have not looked at it," Jain said, when asked about its interest in Nokia's India plant, refusing to make any confirmation on the matter.

Jain said local manufacturing will help the company price the devices competitively. The move goes well with Xiaomi's strategy to sell feature-rich devices cheaper than competitors such as Samsung and Apple. "We are looking at manufacturing from the perspective of cost benefits and taxes," Jain said.






The government has initiated moves to boost electronic goods manufacturing by throwing in sops while also approving the setting up of semiconductor wafer plants (commonly known as fab units) for electronic chips.

Xiaomi will look for partners that can help assemble the devices. "The devices will be designed by us, in terms of the hardware and software. The partners can help us in the assembly of the devices," Jain said. "We have started to think on these lines, though we have not worked on any investments." Jain pointed out that the company has a similar arrangement in China where its devices are assembled at global electronics contract manufacturing giant, Foxconn, which also makes phones and devices for Apple and Blackberry.

The company, that only sells devices online globally (it has an exclusive partnership with e-tailer Flipkart for India), displayed its seriousness on the Indian market when it partnered top mobile operator Airtel for its 4G smartphone Redmi Note which will cost Rs 9,999.

This would perhaps be the first time the company will sell a device through the brick-and-mortar route as it rides on Airtel's retail network in some of the country's top cities like Delhi, Mumbai, Bangalore, Kolkata, Hyderabad and Chennai.

Xiaomi set to make phones in India - The Times of India


----------



## fsayed

*Doordarshan News* ‏@DDNewsLive  3h3 hours ago
#IndianRailways team is in China to chalk out plans for 1,754 km-long Delhi-Chennai bullet train corridor


----------



## IndoCarib

farhan_9909 said:


> yaar in billions batao


 
1 billion $ = 6000 crores


----------



## IndoCarib

US investors elevate India over other emerging markets, AsiaOne Business News

US investors, buoyed by optimism about India's economy and booming stock market, have been moving money into exchange-traded funds that focus solely on that country. US-listed India ETFs have added about $2 billion in net new assets so far this year, outshining other emerging market funds. That brings the total assets of the 10 India ETFs tracked by Morningstar to $6.3 billion, up roughly 47 per cent since January. - See more at: US investors elevate India over other emerging markets, AsiaOne Business News


----------



## fsayed

July-September GDP likely slowed to 5.1%; data due on Friday - The Economic Times


----------



## fsayed

*India Today* ‏@IndiaToday  52s53 seconds ago
#SAARC nations agree on energy cooperation pact. News Flash: http://goo.gl/vH4mnO


----------



## luckych

Lowe’s is building 800-people centre in Bengaluru - The Times of India

American home improvement store chain Lowe’s is setting up a global inhouse centre (GIC) in Bengaluru that will hire over 820 professionals by 2016


----------



## luckych

UK royal Prince Andrew, the Duke of York has an eye on Bangalore startups

*Dell plans to expand manufacturing facility in India - The Economic Times

Essar Steel commissions Rs 6,000-cr pellet complex in Odisha - The Economic Times*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nova2

> India's gross domestic product expanded 5.3 per cent in the July-September quarter from a year earlier, as a slump in manufacturing took the bounce out of Asia's third-largest economy. Growth in the June quarter had spurted to a 2-1/2 year high of 5.7 per cent.





> Thanks to growth in services and stronger-than-expected farming after a bad monsoon, the reading was higher than predicted by economists polled by Reuters who on average forecast growth of 5.1 per cent



Economic growth slows to 5.3% in September quarter - TOI Mobile | The Times of India Mobile Site


----------



## jarves

Nova2 said:


> Economic growth slows to 5.3% in September quarter - TOI Mobile | The Times of India Mobile Site


Good news.Any chance of India crossing 6% growth rate in financial year 15-16?


----------



## Nova2

farhan_9909 said:


> yaar in billions batao


Around $65bill #Direct tax
& $79bill # Indirect tax.


----------



## Nova2

jarves said:


> Good news.Any chance of India crossing 6% growth rate in financial year 15-16?


Yes,it is a good news,many economic analyst has predicted a growth rate of 5% with some even assuming it to grow at 4.8% for Q2, 5.3% was said to be an optamistic target,an i am happy that we achieved it as every other economist had predicted Q2 groth to be around 5-5.1% or below.
Q3 & Q4 are said to be better with prediction around 5.7% - 5.8% for both.
For 2015 GDP growth is said to be around 5.6% & for 2016 it's said to be 6.4%. And its pretty much possible with low inflation and other reforms that are said to be coming in march 2015,from few policy changes in Banking system,to allocation of coal blocks,rate cuts probaby by next year if not on Dec 2 and more. And drop in global crude oil prices is another positive.


----------



## jarves

Nova2 said:


> For 2015 GDP growth is said to be around 5.6% & for 2016 it's said to .


When you say 2015 you mean financial year 14-15 or 15-16?


----------



## farhan_9909

Nova2 said:


> Around $65bill #Direct tax
> & $79bill # Indirect tax.



Not impressive,it seems like whole south asia is having problem with tax collection


----------



## Nova2

jarves said:


> When you say 2015 you mean financial year 14-15 or 15-16?


There was typo over there. I meant for FY 2014-15(ie.,for year 2014) GDP growth is said to be around 5.6% by IMF(5.5% by RBI). And for FY 2015-16(ie.,year 2015) growth is predicted to be around 6.4% by IMF.
So yes, as per these figures we would reach 6% growth by 2015-16.
India and the IMF -- Page 1 of 23


farhan_9909 said:


> Not impressive,it seems like whole south asia is having problem with tax collection


Those figure were for 2012 ,in 2013 it stood around 11.5lac crores (~$191bill) ,they are low,hence finance misitry has called up for different approach on revenue tax collection. For FY'14 tax collection is predicted to be around 13Lac crores ($210bill).


----------



## farhan_9909

Nova2 said:


> India and the IMF -- Page 1 of 23
> 
> Those figure were for 2012 ,in 2013 it stood around 11.5lac crores (~$191bill) ,they are low,hence finance misitry has called up for different approach on revenue tax collection. For FY'14 tax collection is predicted to be around 13Lac crores ($210bill).




For India it should had been atleast 600Billion dollars while for Pakistan atleast 100Billion dollars(currrentl 39.5Billion dollars)


----------



## Nova2

farhan_9909 said:


> For India it should had been atleast 600Billion dollars while for Pakistan atleast 100Billion dollars(currrentl 39.5Billion dollars)


Yes,tax collection has been too low in India and the govt has been missing its target every FY by say like $10bill, and tax collection have been low also because of slowing economy,we can expect it to rise by next year as things improve.
Revenues are also expected to rise after GST coes into force by 2016.

Btw, how much is Pakistan's total revenue collection?


----------



## farhan_9909

Nova2 said:


> Yes,tax collection has been too low in India and the govt has been missing its target every FY by say like $10bill, and tax collection have been low also because of slowing economy,we can expect it to rise by next year as things improve.
> Revenues are also expected to rise after GST coes into force by 2016.
> 
> Btw, how much is Pakistan's total revenue collection?



39.5Billion dollars last year.This year the target is set at 24% growth but so far achieved in the first 4 months is 19.5%

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nova2

farhan_9909 said:


> 39.5Billion dollars last year.This year the target is set at 24% growth but so far achieved in the first 4 months is 19.5%


So revenue collection stands at ~17% of pakistan's GDP.Has FBR/FMoP come up with some reforms to increase the tax revenue? Because 24% seems to high i guess,this year GoI expects 19% increase in tax revenue.


----------



## farhan_9909

Nova2 said:


> So revenue collection stands at ~17% of pakistan's GDP.Has FBR/FMoP come up with some reforms to increase the tax revenue? Because 24% seems to high i guess,this year GoP expects 19% increase in tax revenue.



No,i believe it is much less than 17%

First quarter: FBR misses tax collection target by Rs22b – The Express Tribune

The annual revenue target of Rs2.81 trillion requires 24% growth over last fiscal year’s collection of Rs2.266 trillion.

The goal had been set under pressure from the International Monetary Fund (IMF), though FBR Chairman Tariq Bajwa suggested restricting the figure to Rs2.71 trillion.


----------



## Nova2

It is 16.9% to be precise with Pakistan's gdp in 2013 at $232bill.
Report for Selected Countries and Subjects
Does the target set by IMF looks achievable? or would they be missing it this year aswell?


farhan_9909 said:


> No,i believe it is much less than 17%
> 
> First quarter: FBR misses tax collection target by Rs22b – The Express Tribune
> 
> The annual revenue target of Rs2.81 trillion requires 24% growth over last fiscal year’s collection of Rs2.266 trillion.
> 
> The goal had been set under pressure from the International Monetary Fund (IMF), though FBR Chairman Tariq Bajwa suggested restricting the figure to Rs2.71 trillion.


----------



## farhan_9909

Nova2 said:


> It is 16.9% to be precise with Pakistan's gdp in 2013 at $232bill.
> Report for Selected Countries and Subjects
> Does the target set by IMF looks achievable? or would they be missing it this year aswell?



Change is base year is expect next year,so the overall GDP will change including those of last several years.

anyway 16.9% is not this bad,i thought it is around 10%


----------



## Nova2

farhan_9909 said:


> Change is base year is expect next year,so the overall GDP will change including those of last several years.


That would be intresting to see how big/small the change is,btw which basis year Pakistan has been following?


> anyway 16.9% is not this bad,i thought it is around 10%


It would come down after change in basis year,which you say is expected to happen next year. For India it is around 10%.


----------



## IndoCarib

India's October infrastructure output growth accelerates to 6.3 pct y/y - govt| Reuters


----------



## cloud_9

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/539297482379767808

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/539383101252575232

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cloud_9

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/539363442461659136

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

India Will Be the World's Second Biggest Smartphone Market

India services PMI jumps to 5 month-high in Nov: HSBC - The Economic Times

NEW DELHI: Services sector activity in India accelerated at the fastest pace in 
five months in November, driven by faster growth in new business orders, a HSBC survey said today.


----------



## fsayed

*Not all of the gasoline, even more tax*

790156.html

Not surprised to read? But it is true. The money is made in the refinery gasoline in the country's government, nearly as much as you have to pay tax etc..
According to the site of Indian Oil Corporation refinery transfer price of petrol is Rs 34.56. It is 87.21 per barrel and the dollar is worth 61.80. It then Rs 37.39 per liter of petrol dealers are. Then it is put 13.34 per liter excise duty and education cess Spesfik too. Then the dealer's commission is 2.04 per liter. VAT on petrol in Delhi is Rs 20 per cent of the total 10.55. It then petrol at Rs 63.33 per liter in Delhi you get.

VAT in neighboring Uttar Pradesh to be more in there than it is Rs 70 per liter. Well for your information and tell the most expensive gasoline in the country at Rs 70.58 per liter in Patna, where it meets the price. This is followed by the Lucknow where it sells 70.44 per liter. Rs 70.05 per liter in Jalandhar. Goa is the cheapest gasoline in the country at the moment to get a sense of where it is 54.25 per liter. Port Blair is the number where it then sells to 56.48 per liter.



और भी... petrol prices have more tax component in it: ख़बरें: आज तक


----------



## Juggernautjatt

*Sahara group sells Gurgaon land to M3M India for Rs 1,211 cr to secure release of Subrata Roy*
New Delhi*: *As it tries to raise funds for securing release of chief Subrata Roy from Tihar jail, Sahara group sold a big land parcel of 185 acres in Gurgaon near here for Rs 1,211 crore to realty firm M3M India Ltd.
The group is also believed to have clinched deals for sale of two more land parcels (one in Vasai, Mumbai and another in Jodhpur, Rajasthan) for over Rs 1,250 crore, while talks are in the final stages for sale of a Pune land tract.
An official announcement is yet to be made for these two deals. Announcing the Gurgaon deal, probably the biggest land transaction so far in 2014, M3M India said the 185 acres of land it bought would be used for 'mixed-use development' and has sales revenue potential of Rs 12,000 crore over the next 6-8 years. M3M India Director Pankaj Bansal said it is not a "distress sale" by Sahara.
He further said that the deal, subject to the Supreme Court's approval, was clinched two months ago as per the prevailing market price after M3M India was approached by Sahara group.
The entire amount of Rs 1,211 crore will be paid in installments over a period of six months, while post-dated cheques have been given to Sahara group for purchase of this land, situated at Chauma village in Gurgaon.
The deal announcement comes within days of Supreme Court permitting the Sahara Group to proceed with the sale of four domestic properties, which is likely to fetch Rs 2,710 crore, in its bid to raise Rs 10,000 crore for Roy's release.
Besides this Chauma land, the court has allowed Sahara to sell properties in Jodhpur, Pune and Vasai. Sources said that the Vasai land is being sold for Rs 1,111 crore, while that in Jodhpur for another Rs 140 crore.
Sahara group sells Gurgaon land to M3M India for Rs 1,211 cr to secure release of Subrata Roy - ABP News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed

India's manufacturing, services growth outpaced China in Nov: HSBC - Business Today
*India's manufacturing, services growth outpaced China in Nov: HSBC*
PTI New Delhi Last Updated: December 5, 2014 | 13:29 IST






(Photo: Reuters)
*RELATED*




China pips India to be top Asian mkt for FIIs: HSBC



India less vulnerable to global shocks than before: HSBC
*MORE FROM THE AUTHOR*




Ericsson bags contract to manage RCom's pan-India network



MCFL shares surge over 15% on Zuari open offer


Manufacturing and services sectors in India expanded at a faster pace than China in November, even as emerging market output slipped for the second consecutive month to a six-month low.

The HSBC Emerging Markets Index (EMI), a monthly indicator derived from PMI surveys, slipped for the second month running to 51.2, signalling the weakest rate of expansion since May.




The EMI remained well below its long-run trend level of 53.7 as both manufacturers and service providers in emerging markets registered slower and identical rates of output expansion in November, HSBC said on Friday.

"2014 looks set to record the lowest annual average for the Index since its inception in November 2005," the HSBC report added.

Data for the four largest emerging economies showed contrasting activity trends in November.

China registered growth for the seventh month running whileIndia posted the fastest growth since June. Russia and Brazil, however, registered sharper rates of decline during November.

During November, the HSBC composite index for India, that maps both manufacturing and services, stood at 53.6, whereas for China it was 51.1, Brazil (48.1) and Russia (47.6).

An index measure of above 50 indicates expansion.

"Downturn in Russia and Brazil are intensifying to worrying extents, and China's economic growth rate continues to slow. Only India saw an improvement in November," Markit Chief Economist Chris Williamson said.

Meanwhile, the outlook for global emerging markets also deteriorated during November.

The HSBC Emerging Markets Future Output Index, which tracks firms' expectations for activity in 12 months' time, fell to a new record-low. All four of the largest emerging economies posted weaker sentiment for next 12 months, most notably Russia and Brazil, while China posted the lowest output expectations.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

Apple To Open 500 Stores In India

Apple has historically not bothered too much with India – Their iPhone and iPad launches in India have generally happened months or even a year after the actual launch in US. Many people believed India was the “dumping ground” for Apple. And, it was probably true to a certain extent.

In defense of Apple, they never saw the kind of numbers from India that would really encourage them to give India some priority.

But the fast changing smartphone market scenario in India seems to have changed Apple’s outlook of India. Apple is planning on huge push for their devices now in India– they *are planning to open 500 iOS stores across length and breadth of India*. And the stores are going to come up not only in big cities, but in smaller cities and towns as well. Currently Apple stores are located only in big cities like Delhi, Mumbai, Bangalore, Kolkata and Chennai.


----------



## Juggernautjatt

*Make in India: Quality standards likely for auto, food processing, gadgets, textile products *

*NEW DELHI*: The government plans to introduce quality standards for automobile, food processing, electrical machinery, garments and textiles products among others as part of a drive to make the country a manufacturing hub for quality products.
The idea is to specify quality standards for 10 products each in the 25 focus sectors under the Narendra Modi government's 'Make in India' initiative, a senior government official said.
"Appropriate standards are needed if the country has to emerge as a destination for quality manufacturing," the person said. Once the 250 products are identified based on the country's competitiveness, the Bureau of Indian Standards (BIS) will develop or update standards in line with prevalent international benchmarks, the official said.
Whether to make the standards mandatory or voluntary will be decided after detailed examination, the person said. Departments of consumer affairs and industrial policy and promotion have initiated discussions on the move based on the prime minister's call for 'zero defect and zero effect' manufacturing in the country to produce quality products without any adverse impact on the environment. In his Independence Day speech, Modi had said, "Don't compromise on two points — first zero defect and second zero effect.... Let's think about making our product which has 'zero defect' so that it does not come back (get rejected) from the world market and 'zero effect' so that the manufacturing does not have an adverse effect on our environment."
The department of industrial policy and promotion ( DIPP) had subsequently launched the 'Make in India' campaign on September 25.
The official quoted earlier said the consumer affairs department will draw up a roadmap for development and implementation of the standards in consultation with the stakeholder ministries and departments,
and technical committees under BIS will be formulated to work out the details."Timelines would be drawn up to ensure that work progresses in an effective manner," the person said.The Modi government has identified consumer protection as a focus area and is proposing to strengthen the regulatory regime. Far-reaching amendments to strengthen the Bureau of Indian Standards Act and overhaul Consumer Protection Act are on the agenda.

Make in India: Quality standards likely for auto, food processing, gadgets, textile products - The Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## luckych

Japan eyes big in Sri City - The Hindu

In fact, as many as 15 companies from Japan such as Isuzu Motors, Kobelco Construction Equipment, Kobelco Plate Processing, IMOP, TIL Healthcare, Piolax, Aisan, Nippon Seiki, NHK, Kusakabe, Nittan Valves, Unicharm and among others have already made Sri City their Indian home.

Sri City signs agreement with Nikkan Kogyo - The Times of India

Welspun India lines up Rs 2,500 crore expansion plan - The Economic Times

*Mercedes-Benz Research and Development India has leased the space for 5 years with an option to extend it by another 5, the developer said.*
*
Mercedes-Benz inks office space lease deal in city - The Economic Times*


----------



## Iggy

Initial euphoria wanes, India Inc worried about Modi government's 'lack of boldness'

NEW DELHI: Six months after Modi Sarkar assumed power amidst great expectations, many industrialists are concerned about what they see as a lack of boldness in reforms and an absence of radical ideas. As a result, they are largely unwilling to commit fresh investments in the country at a time the infrastructure sector is in a virtual logjam because of high debt.

At a closed door, barred-to-media session of the Confederation of Indian Industry last Saturday, December 6, some of India Inc's most prominent voices asked whether the government is doing enough to jumpstart growth, unlock infrastructure and spur fresh investments. While business leaders conceded the mood was upbeat, they said a lot more needed to be done for fresh investments to kick in.

"This government has moved us from despair to hope... but now I think that hope is waning," said GVK Power & Infrastructure Vice-Chairman Sanjay Reddy, according to people present at the meeting. "The government actually needs to take a bold line and has to say we are going to move away from the past. But we are not seeing that happening at the moment," added SRF Chairman Arun Bharat Ram, referring to labour reforms and the role of the public sector. "One of the biggest opponents to labour reforms is BJP's own trade union and if what we are going to see is every move being weighed politically, we are in the same boat as before," he added.


Arun Bharat Ram's office told ET he wasn't present at the CII meeting, but two attendees confirmed to ET that he was indeed there and had voiced his opinion. GVK also denied that Reddy had made any such comments at the meeting. Biocon founder and Chairperson Kiran Mazumdar-Shaw expressed concern over the BJP government following in the footsteps of its predecessor by floating new welfare schemes in healthcare.

"I am personally very concerned about the government's focus on a universal healthcare programme. As we all know, it should be a sustainable model, it cannot be an overarching free-for-all scheme... there should be some co-pay. Social welfare schemes shouldn't be about doling out freebies and creating an entitlement culture that is detrimental to growth. The government is very pro-growth, but within that, we need to be very sensitive and conscious of the social welfare area," said Shaw, who attended the meeting. She told ET later that "a lot of industry members (at the meeting) talked about how much reforms this government can actually bring in". Shaw also confirmed her comments at the meeting. "What we are seeing right now is reforms that are minor tinkering. There is a lot of interest in Indian stocks, but where is the investment in new projects? Everyone is playing wait and watch," she added.

Columbia University Professor Arvind Panagariya, who is an advisor to Rajasthan's BJP government, is learnt to have said that things which should have happened by now, such as new norms for land acquisition, removing tax uncertainty and recapitalisation of banks, haven't taken place. "India is a little behind on the growth curve... and I am slightly disappointed," he said. Panagariya did not respond to ET's email.

Veteran industrialist Dhruv Sawhney, chairman of the Triveni Group, said the capital goods sector, in the first six months, is still at 60 per cent of where it was in 2011. "This feedback should be given. This sector hasn't taken off even till end of November. It's quite widespread. That shows the actual investment on the ground is not happening," Sawhney is learnt to have said. Sawhney's office said he was out of the country and was unavailable for comment.

Janmejaya Sinha, chairman of The Boston Consulting Group's Asia Pacific unit, expressed concern over the state of the PSU banking sector and suggested the government could consider lowering its stake to 33 per cent. "Credit is not picking up, we cannot get out of this bind," he is learnt to have said. People familiar with the situation told ET that CII President Ajay Shriram started the discussion by inviting participants to air their views in an open and frank manner. Shriram said Finance Minister Arun Jaitley was keen to assess "the pulse and the buzz" in industry circles.

Bharti Group Chairman Sunil Mittal praised the efforts of the new government to turn around the economy and urged fellow CEOs to be patient. "Industry should be patient as reforms would take a few years," Mittal is learnt to have said, adding that the new government was a "welcome change in terms of its approach to industry... and that it has the gumption to say we will go for growth and amend laws".

ET spoke to several other people familiar with the discussions at CII's National Council meeting on Saturday. Many of them described in great detail what transpired in the meeting on the condition that they not be identified. When asked about the meeting, Ajay Shriram, who presided over the discussions, said, "Industry appreciates that changing the system is not possible 'overnight' and is waiting for the next Budget for the government to articulate its vision for the next four years".

GVK's Reddy is also learnt to have said that while the government's "intention is good, industry is yet to see any bold action...global investors are still waiting and watching if the government is really serious". He is also learnt to have listed several financial and structural problems holding back infrastructure. When asked about Reddy's comments at the meeting, a GVK spokesperson told ET: ".... Probably there has been some misunderstanding regarding the same and we would like to reiterate that there is absolutely no truth in it".

Several attendees confirmed that Reddy spoke in detail on problems facing the infrastructure sector. When contacted, Feedback Infra Chairman Vinayak Chatterjee, who attended the meeting, said he had suggested some measures to revive the infrastructure sector. "First, jumpstarting infrastructure through public expenditure as is being done in the highways sector, second, pushing through Rs 18 lakh crore of stalled projects and, third, resetting the public-private partnership or PPP model."

Initial euphoria wanes, India Inc worried about Modi government's 'lack of boldness' - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## luckych

Sintex to invest Rs 5500 crore on setting up textile plant in Gujarat - The Economic Times


----------



## IndoCarib

*Foxconn to invest $2 billion in India *

With plans to invest $2 billion in India, iPhone maker Foxconn keen on Nokia's Chennai plant - The Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Echo_419

Infra is getting a heavy push 
Union Road Transport minister relaxes norms for North Eastern states - Economic Times

With government push, road projects race to finish- Study - The Economic Times on Mobile

Reforms in the mining sector 
Lok Sabha passes bill on coal block allocations - The Economic Times on Mobile

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Juggernautjatt

*India's October industrial output down 4.2 percent *
Industrial activity, measured in terms of the Index of Industrial Production (IIP), registered a negative 4.2 percent growth during October as compared to a 1.2 percent decline in growth during the corresponding month of the previous year.

According to data furnished by Central Statistics Office (CSO) Friday, the IIP had increased by 2.5 percent in September 2014. In August 2014, the industrial growth stood at 0.4 percent.

The cumulative growth for April-October 2014-15 stood at 1.9 percent while the figure for the corresponding period of the previous year stood at 0.2 percent. 
India's October industrial output down 4.2 percent | Business Standard News


----------



## Abingdonboy

Govt to ban import of over 5-year-old machinery | Business Line


----------



## cloud_9

World Bank signs $1100 million loan agreement with Dedicated Freight Corridor Corp 


> NEW DELHI: The Dedicated Freight Corridor Corporation (DFCC) and the World Bank today signed a loan agreement of USD 1100 million for construction of the second phase of a 393-km long electrified double line between Mughalsarai-Bhaupur section of Eastern DFC.
> 
> The agreement was signed by DFCC Director (Finance) MK Mittal and World Bank Country Director Onno Ruhl in the presence of senior officials from Railway Ministry and the DFCC.



Milk output jumps over eight-fold to 137.7mn ton since 1950-51 


> NEW DELHI: Milk production increased to 137.7 million tonnes in the last fiscal from 17 million tonnes in 1950-51, Parliament was informed today.
> 
> Per capita availability of milk has increased to 307 grams from 130 grams during the period under review.



Indian companies ink pact to buy $2.1 billion diamonds from Russia 


> NEW DELHI: Twelve Indian companies will buy diamonds worth USD 2.1 billion in the next three years directly from Russian diamond mining giant ALROSA.
> 
> These companies have signed three-year contracts with ALROSA during the ongoing World Diamond Conference being inaugurated by Prime Minister Narendra Modi and Russian President Vladimir Putin.
> 
> "We have signed 12 contracts with ALROSA today to source diamonds worth USD 2.1 billion in the next three years,"
> Jewellery Export Promotion Council Chairman Vipul Shah said here.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/543393288544198656

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Not Sure

Make for India better approach than Make in India: Raghuram Rajan






RBI governor Raghuram Rajan said an export-led growth strategy will not pay for India as it did for Asian economies including China due to the tepid global economic recovery, especially in the industrial countries. Photo: Bloomberg 


New Delhi: Providing the strongest critique to the government’s Make in India strategy, Reserve Bank of India (RBI) governor Raghuram Rajan on Friday said India rather needs to make for India, adding that either an incentive-driven, export-led growth or import-substitution strategy may not work for the country in the current global economic scenario.

Speaking at an event organized by industry lobby Federation of Indian Chambers of Commerce and Industry, Rajan said an export-led growth strategy will not pay for India as it did for Asian economies, including China, due to the tepid global economic recovery, especially in the industrial countries. *“Other emerging markets certainly could absorb more, and a regional focus for exports will pay off. But the world as a whole is unlikely to be able to accommodate another export-led China,”* he said. 

The Narendra Modi government, after coming to power six months ago, has launched its ambitious programme to make India a manufacturing powerhouse and has advocated for boosting exports and incentivizing import substitution. Rajan, however, clarified that he is not advocating “export pessimism”. *“Instead, I am counselling against an export-led strategy that involves subsidizing exporters with cheap inputs as well as an undervalued exchange rate simply because it is unlikely to be as effective at this juncture. I am also cautioning against picking a particular sector such as manufacturing for encouragement simply because it has worked well for China,” he said. “India is different, and developing at a different time, and we should be agnostic about what will work.”* 

Rajan said the government should rather focus on creating an environment where all sorts of enterprise can flourish, and then leaving entrepreneurs to choose what they want to do. “Instead of subsidizing inputs to specific industries because they are deemed important or labour-intensive, a strategy that has not really paid off for us over the years, let us figure out the public goods each sector needs, and strive to provide them,” he added. *Giving instances, Rajan said small and medium enterprises might benefit much more from an agency that can certify product quality, or a platform to help them sell receivables, or a state portal that will create marketing websites for them, than from subsidized credit.* 

On government’s strategy for import substitution or trying to manufacture items domestically rather than importing them, Rajan said such strategy, by creating tariff barriers, has been tried and it has not worked because it ended up reducing domestic competition, making producers inefficient and increasing costs to consumers. *“Instead, Make in India will typically mean more openness, as we create an environment that makes our firms able to compete with the rest of the world, and encourages foreign producers to come and take advantage of our environment to create jobs in India,” he said*. 

Rajan said with external demand growth likely to be muted for at least the next five years, India has to produce for the internal market. “This means we have to work on creating the strongest sustainable unified market we can, which requires a reduction in the transaction costs of buying and selling throughout the country, improvements in the physical transportation network, more efficient and competitive intermediaries in the supply chain from producer to the consumer. *A well-designed GST (goods and services tax) Bill, by reducing state border taxes, will have the important consequence of creating a truly national market for goods and services, which will be critical for our growth in years to come,” he said. *

*Speaking at the same event, former prime minister Manmohan Singh said India can achieve a growth rate of 8-9% provided there is a “national consensus” on methods to take advantage of globalized world. “I think that even though many other emerging economies are not doing too well, India has an opportunity to move towards a growth rate of 6-7% and thereafter to 8%,” Singh said.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indo-guy

*India to reap $12 billion-plus budget windfall from oil slide*

NEW DELHI: A plunge of nearly half in oil prices could help Finance Minister Arun Jaitley reap a fiscal windfall of at least $12 billion when he presents his 2015/16 budget in February, two government sources told Reuters.

The savings would come in the form of reduced fuel subsidy costs and higher petrol and diesel levies, the sources said. In addition, finance ministry officials have proposed restoring a crude oil import duty that was scrapped in 2011.

As a result, the government would claw back most of the money that India saves on oil imports. That would help Jaitley hit borrowing targets but dilute any boost to consumption in Asia's third-largest economy

Energy-hungry India imports around 4 million barrels of oil per day and the net cost of the country's oil imports is expected to total $88 billion in the fiscal year to next March, based on a budgeted oil price of $105 per barrel.
Officials drawing up Jaitley's first full-year budget are pencilling in a view that oil prices will average $65-$70 in 2015/16. That would cut the national import bill by $18 billion - or 0.9 per cent of GDP, they reckon.

"Benefits from the fall in oil prices would reflect in the budget through lower oil subsidies and higher tax projections next year," one senior finance ministry official told Reuters.
The sources estimate that the overall fiscal boost can total 750 billion rupees ($12 billion). More than half, 400 billion rupees, would come from savings on oil subsidies.
Prime Minister Narendra Modi, in power since May, has freed prices for diesel, which account for 40 per cent of consumption of refined fuels.
Taking advantage of the resulting fall in pump prices, his government has raised factory gate duties on petrol and diesel twice in the last month. That means state coffers, and not drivers, will benefit to the tune of $1.6 billion this fiscal year and nearly $5 billion next year.
A revival in the profitability of state-owned oil refiners like Hindustan Petroleum Corporation (HPCL.NS: Quote, Profile, Research) and Indian Oil Corporation (IOC.NS: Quote, Profile, Research) could generate another $1 billion in extra revenues.
Further, ministry officials recommend restoring the old 5 per cent crude oil import duty in full. This would require Modi's approval, and if implemented could raise up to $4 billion more, lifting total potential fiscal gains to over $16 billion.
"A proposal to impose import duty on crude oil is under consideration," said another finance ministry source. "The final decision could be announced in the budget." Both sources requested anonymity, because they were not authorised to speak to the press on the record.
Jaitley is struggling to hit his fiscal deficit target of 4.1 per cent of gross domestic product this fiscal year. He wants to cut it to 3.6 per cent in 2015/16, and 3 per cent in 2016/17.

*BUDGET BAILOUT Fiscal constraints leave little over for the wider economy, with consumers still cautious about their prospects and concerned that recent falls in inflation will be only temporary.

Although the price of diesel, used by truckers and farmers, has fallen by 6 per cent in the past five months, drivers in India are now paying more to fill up than in the United States.

"The boost to household consumption is likely to be small," said Shilan Shah, India Economist at Capital Economics in London. "The government has been able to take advantage of the windfall."

By Shah's reckoning, the oil windfall could help cut the budget deficit by 0.5 per cent of GDP, as well as narrowing the current account gap and easing price pressures.

"This could lead to the RBI beginning to cut interest rates early next year, which on its own should have impact on economic growth," said Shah.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cloud_9

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/544383181948862464

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## heisenberg

Opinion: Economy Alert! Worries Ahead for Modi and Jaitley - NDTVProfit.com
what's the state of economy under modi, guys. there are mixed responses from industry. any experts opinion here..


----------



## alonsofff123

*India’s Rupee Slides to 13-Month Low After Trade Deficit Widens*

India’s rupee slumped to a 13-month low as concern over global growth led to a selloff in emerging-market currencies and after data showed the nation’s trade deficit widened. 

The Indian currency weakened 0.9 percent to 63.4950 a dollar as of 11:09 a.m. in Mumbai, according to prices from local banks compiled by Bloomberg. It touched 63.4975 earlier, the lowest level since November 2013. The yield on local sovereign bonds due July 2024 climbed eight basis points to 7.92 percent, poised for its biggest advance since August, prices from the central bank’s trading system show.

“The nervousness in the currency market spilled over into other Indian asset classes,” said Debendra Kumar Dash, a fixed-income trader at DCB Bank Ltd. in Mumbai. “That’s being reflected in bonds.”

*The unexpected contraction in industrial output in October *


A slew of negative data points have hit domestic sentiments, analysts say. Trade deficit widened to $16.9 billion in November - an 18 month high. A year ago, trade deficit was under $10 billion. The unexpected contraction in industrial output in October has sparked concerns about economic growth.


----------



## Juggernautjatt

Sensex closes 538 points lower as rupee tumbles, world equities slide - Livemint


----------



## kawaraj

heisenberg said:


> Opinion: Economy Alert! Worries Ahead for Modi and Jaitley - NDTVProfit.com
> what's the state of economy under modi, guys. there are mixed responses from industry. any experts opinion here..



And I don't see any difference from under your previous congress gov. I am wondering Modi will just be as average as anyone else. And we do see the continuous narrow mindedness in the SAARC in terms of foreign issues.

Just scale down your hope.


----------



## anant_s

*Cabinet approves ordinance on coal and insurance *
Cabinet approves ordinance on coal and insurance - The Economic Times

Frustrated with constant disruptions in Rajya Sabha, Central Government has taken Ordinance route to clear two of important bills pertaining to Increase in FDI limit in Insurance sector and Auctioning of coal mines.
Both bills were cleared by Lok Sabha, but constant disruption by opposition on issues like conversion and TMC members led disruptions on Chit Fund Scam meant little work in upper house of parliament. 
the government intents to show is willingness to get economy back in shape. 
Next in line is GST bill proposed to be implemented from April 2016, which is slated as one f the biggest reform step in recent times.


----------



## luckych

*India: Hyderabad to host World IT Congress in 2018*

Hyderabad will play host to the World Information Technology Congress (WITC), the biggest event of its kind, in 2018. Telangana Chief Minister K Chandrasekhar Rao said on Friday that the city was going to be host of many more such events in the near future.

India: Hyderabad to host World IT Congress in 2018 | GulfNews.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

Highway sector is improving at a really fast pace 
All new national highways to be made of concrete: Nitin Gadkari - The Economic Times


----------



## Juggernautjatt

*Delhi to have nation’s first smart city: Naidu*
*Tribune News Service *
New Delhi, January 3 
Union Urban Development Minister M Venkaiah Naidu today said Delhi would have the country’s first smart city, which would decongest the capital and facilitate it with all modern amenities “We want to make Delhi a truly global city, having all latest and modern amenities and facilities that any other global city such as London or San Francisco has. We want to have world-class entertainment venues such as Disneyland or Universal Studios here,” Naidu said. Outlining the plan of a smart city in Delhi, the minister said the smart city would be a sub-city to be spread over 20-24 hectare and it would be equipped with latest and waste-management techniques. The land for the smart city will be carved out of Dwarka, Rohini and Narela areas. He said the smart city would have a world-class infrastructure, 24-hour power supply, complete wi-fi connectivity. It would employ green technology and latest water conservation techniques such as rain-harvesting and waste management techniques, among other facilities. The Centre had planned to set up 100 smart cities in the country. Talking to media at a Delhi Development Authority (DDA) function, Naidu said, “Delhi is the heart of India and the first smart city would come up here. The city of Barcelona in Spain has also promised technological support to us in our effort in this direction.” He said, “I saw the city of Barcelona, and apart from modern buildings, they have also preserved their old architecture. We also want to preserve our traditional architecture that India is so richly endowed with, even as we embrace modernity.” He said the focus would be to build global educational and health institutes and entertainment facilities. 
Delhi to have nation’s first smart city: Naidu


----------



## Echo_419

Petrol, diesel excise duty hike to raise Rs 10,500 crore a year for highways - Economic Times

Low Oil prices are certainly helping the Highway sector


----------



## Juggernautjatt

Echo_419 said:


> Petrol, diesel excise duty hike to raise Rs 10,500 crore a year for highways - Economic Times
> 
> Low Oil prices are certainly helping the Highway sector


Yeah but these highways built with fuel excise should be toll free. There shouldn't be different taxes for driving on a particular highway.


----------



## Echo_419

Juggernautjatt said:


> Yeah but these highways built with fuel excise should be toll free. There shouldn't be different taxes for driving on a particular highway.



I think they would be since they are being built govt money & not pvt money


----------



## Juggernautjatt

I was waiting for some fall to enter in stocks but that was huge, biggest fall in 5 years.
Why Sensex Crashed 900 Points, its Biggest Fall in Over 5 Years - NDTVProfit.com


----------



## IndoCarib

Modi government clears FDI proposals worth Rs 1,827.24 crore - The Economic Times


----------



## Indo-guy

India will be a bright spot in mediocre economic environment: World Bank chief


World Bank President Jim Yong Kim called Prime Minister Narendra Modi a "visionary leader" during his address at the Vibrant Gujarat Summit today.
"India is on the cusp of major progress in reducing the number of people living in major poverty. India should be the leader in eliminating poverty; its a radical and unique opportunity over the next decade.I am excited to work with India on renewal power. India has potential to be leader in solar energy," he said.
"We predict India will be a bright spot in an otherwise mediocre economic environment,"


----------



## JanjaWeed

*U.S. Solar Firm Commits $4 Billion And 5 Gigawatts Of Solar In Major Deals With India*


----------



## IndoCarib

Rajan finally relents. Must have succumbed to Jaitley's pressure.

India Surprises Market With a Rate Cut - WSJ


----------



## Echo_419

WEF 2015: General Electric proposes to invest Rs 3,000 crore in Maharashtra - The Economic Times

India-China border: Now, faster green nod for roads, infrastructure - The Economic Times

Nitin Gadkari lays foundation stone for road projects worth Rs 3,300 crore - The Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bhagat



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## luckych

Samsung invests Rs517 crore in Noida plant - Livemint

: Samsung Electronics Co. Ltd has invested Rs.517 crore towards the expansion of its Noida manufacturing plant under the Uttar Pradesh Mega Policy, the company said on Tuesday.

The South Korean company, has completed 20 years in India, where it has three research labs and two manufacturing plants with a total of 45,000 employees.

Read more at: http://www.livemint.com/Companies/buznAqs5AqJRPwGCqFoovK/Samsung-invests-Rs517-crore-on-Noida-plant.html?utm_source=copy


----------



## IndoCarib

India unseats China at top of consumer survey: Report - Livemint

*Mumbai:* Belief that India’s new government will provide a stable policy regime, the ensuing optimism among consumers, and the slowdown in China have combined to help India unseat China at the top of Credit Suisse Research Institute’s Emerging Consumer Survey study released on Wednesday.


----------



## Echo_419

NHIDCL to work on Rs 34,300 cr projects in first tranche: Nitin Gadkari - The Economic Times

Sterlite Technologies sets up $1 lakh fund for broadband tech innovation - The Economic Times


----------



## cloud_9

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/560467996490350593


----------



## luckych

Twitter opening first R&D centre outside US in Bangalore

Twitter’s big on India. It just acquired its first Indian startup, Bangalore-based ZipDial last month, and now, the company is opening a research in design centre in Bangalore, reports The Financial Times. This is Twitter’s first office of the kind outside the United States.

According to the report, Twitter plans to use ZipDial’s team as the basis for its new R&D facility to speed up its growth in emerging markets such as India and Indonesia, which are set to be its two fastest-growing markets this year. According to a report by research firm eMarketer, India is set to become Twitter’s largest market after the US with 40 million users by 2018.

There are no details yet on what exactly will Twitter do with the R&D centre. but Valerie Wagoner, ZipDial’s founder who is now a Twitter employee did confirm to The Times that it would be used to build new products for emerging markets and will not simply be a Silicon Valley back office.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

Force Motors to set up new facility at Chakan - The Economic Times

NBPPL, APGenco sign MoU for supply of spare parts - The Economic Times

Pharma exports to reach Rs 1.1 lakh crore by FY'16 - The Economic Times

Adani Enterprises to set up country's largest 10,000 MW solar plant in Rajasthan - The Economic Times

India wants transformative technology from US - The Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## by78

http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/ec25e6b4-b066-11e4-a2cc-00144feab7de.html#axzz3RJ7SK6wq

©AFP

Indian economic growth has surged above 7 per cent a year and is set to overtake China’s, official figures show, but investors and economists say they are suspicious of the latest statistics following recent adjustments.

India’s gross domestic product grew 7.5 per cent in the three months to December and is expected to expand 7.4 per cent in the financial year to end March, the Central Statistics Office announced on Monday. That matches Chinese growth of 7.4 per cent in the 2014 calendar — the slowest in 24 years.

However, India’s high official growth is the result of switching from a base year of 2004-5 to 2011-12, among other adjustments. Those changes pushed up 2013-14 GDP growth from 4.7 to 6.9 per cent, while growth in the previous year was revised from 4.5 to 5.1 per cent.

London-based Capital Economics said the rebased GDP remained “wildly inconsistent with numerous other indicators that point to continued economic slack”. Although Indian growth in the latest quarter was down from 8.2 per cent on the previous quarter, the outcome was still “incredibly strong” and showed India expanding faster than China in the December quarter.

Foreign investors and Indian business leaders are also deeply sceptical about the new calculations, and say activity is only now beginning to pick up — and not in a particularly robust way.

The latest data showing rapid growth have potentially significant implications both for monetary policy and Indian politics, since they suggest that the Reserve Bank of India might have to reconsider its stance of gradually easing interest rates as inflation falls.

So far, however, there is such confusion about the numbers that few expect Raghuram Rajan, the central bank governor, to become an overnight hawk as a result of them.

Nor has the opposition Congress party made much capital out of the statistical conclusion that the Indian economy was accelerating when everyone thought it had collapsed below 5 per cent in the lacklustre latter years of the Congress-led coalition government.

<div class="storyvideonojs"><div><p>You need JavaScript active on your browser in order to see this video.</p><img alt="No video" src="http://im.ft-static.com/m/img/logo/no_video.gif" /></div></div>

Finally, ministers in Narendra Modi’s Bharatiya Janata party government have not been eager to boast about India’s newfound — but so far theoretical — economic prowess.

Arvind Subramanian, the government’s chief economic adviser, praised the ministry of statistics for “having done an outstanding job of revising the GDP estimates”. In an interview last week with Business Standard, he described the improvement in data, methods and analysis as “simply superb and on a par with international standards”.

But he went on to say that he was “puzzled” by some of the “mystifying” numbers. “The year 2013-14 was a crisis year — capital flowed out, interest rates were tightened and there was consolidation — and it is difficult to understand how an economy’s growth could be so high and accelerate so much under such circumstances,” he said.

Chandrajit Banerjee, who heads the Confederation of Indian Industries, welcomed the evidence of rapid growth. “Although this may seem much stronger than what industry had been experiencing, it can be explained by the new methodology which is in line with international norms and uses value addition rather than production to measure GDP,” he said.


----------



## RisingShiningSuperpower

The truth alone prevails.

Indian economy is growing rapidly. India's future is bright.

All success is due to Modi-ji's brilliant leadership.

India will be a superpower by 2020!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## by78

India growth forecast puzzles economists | Business | DW.DE | 09.02.2015

India's Statistics Ministry reported Monday growth domestic product (GDP) in the country would rise by 7.4 percent in the current fiscal year ending March.

Under a recently introduced new formula for calculating economic performance, the authorities had earlier revised the forecast expansion to 6.9 percent from 4.7 percent.

The new figures presented Monday surprised both domestic and international experts as Asia's third-largest economy had widely been believed to be struggling through its worst slowdown since the 1980s with growth below 5 percent and hence not enough to generate enough jobs for millions of young people.

*Lot of guess work involved*

But the new data suggested that India's economy was in fact expanding fast, with officials saying the new formula was closer to international standards. GDP is now measured with a focus on actual market prices to incorporate "gross value addition" in goods and services as well as indirect taxes.

tcw vc

*India's economy boosted by oil prices*

Analysts warned, though, the new method did not correlate with some other important economic indicators such as corporate profit and last year's industrial output.

"These numbers come as a surprise and we are in the process of trying to understand them," said D.K. Joshi, chief economist at local ratings agency CRISIL.

Growth revision figures came out weeks before India's annual budget is to present on February 28, putting Finance Minister Arun Jaitley under pressure as he needs to work through the statistical cloud in drafting the budget.

hg/sri (AFP, dpa)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chronos

@DRAY and others here.

I've heard that Raguram Rajan (RBI director) express his opinion that the revised economic growth figures to be puzzling.

What herefers to is that macro economic factors on the face of it, seems to indicate sluggish growth, though the new figures seem to say India is growing fast.


----------



## by78

Moneyguruindia - GDP growth data continues to confuse

Moneyguruindia - GDP growth data continues to confuse

Indian growth data continue to confound. Following the revision in annual real GDP growth in FY13 and FY14, the Central Statistical Organisation (CSO) on Monday estimated that real GDP growth is expected to rise an even more robust 7.4 per cent year-on-year in FY15, from 6.9 per cent year-on-year in FY14. 


The quarterly data for FY15 were accordingly revised higher by around 1.6 pp as compared with the old series. In Q4 2014, real growth rose 7.5 per cent year-on-year, slightly lower than the 8.2 per cent year-on-year in Q3, owing to lower agricultural sector growth, which offsets the strong pickup in non-agricultural growth (mainly services). 


The sudden jump in growth rates is due to a change in the real GDP growth estimation methodology. Earlier, real GDP growth was estimated as a change in volume, while the new series estimates value added at each stage. Also, the government now uses sales tax, service tax and corporate performance data to estimate quarterly GDP. As a result of these changes, growth in industry (especially manufacturing) and the services sector (financial and real estate and government services) is much stronger in the new series. 


On the demand side, consumption (both private and government) are estimated to rise sharply. 


If the numbers are correct, then the GDP data suggest that the economy has been rising at a much faster pace than estimated earlier and that potential growth in the Indian economy is still above 7 per cent. However, the composition of growth is still biased towards consumption, while investment demand remains relatively sluggish, reducing the need for the Reserve Bank of India (RBI) to ease monetary policy as it will only further stimulate consumption demand, which is not required at this stage. 


However, there are reasons to question the new data and methodology. Our prognosis based on other high frequency indicators, CPI inflation and credit growth, is that economic growth fell sharply during 2011-13, bottomed out in 2013-14 and has been gradually recovering since mid-2014. Forward-looking indicators suggest that it is in the initial stages of a cyclical recovery and the economy should gather pace in FY16 owing to easier financial conditions, reduced policy uncertainty, lower inflation and rising confidence. 


Based on the new series, we expect real GDP growth to rise 7.5-8.0 per cent year-on-year in FY16. Further clarification from the statistical agency on the sharp changes is necessary before drawing any policy conclusions.


----------



## by78

Transformed into a tiger, overnight - The Hindu


*Economists, statisticians and analysts are sure to come up with varying interpretations as they gorge into the data in the coming days*

Believe it or not, India’s economy has transformed overnight from a snail that had lost its way into a roaring tiger. From the originally estimated 5.5 per cent in 2014-15, GDP growth is now expected to catapult to 7.4 per cent, a figure that would take it past the Chinese dragon and into pole position among major world economies in terms of economic growth.

Never mind that other economic indicators and anecdotal evidence from the ground point in the opposite direction. Industrial output is struggling to grow and averaged a mere 2.2 per cent in the April-November period of this fiscal while exports growth in April-December was just 4.02 per cent. Industry is complaining of slow offtake, with consumer durables, a segment that shows the strength of private spending, clocking negative growth. The Reserve Bank of India said in its latest monetary policy statement that “domestic activity is likely to have remained subdued in Q3 of 2014-15” warning that growth expectations have to be ‘tempered’. In what could be interpreted as scepticism over the revision in GDP numbers, the central bank said that it would need to carefully analyse the revised data. Chief Economic Adviser Arvind Subramanian is on record that he’s ‘mystified’ by the revised GDP estimates for 2012-13 and 2013-14 that were released on January 30 because they are “at odds with other features of the macro economy”.

*CSO estimates exude optimism*



But yet, the Central Statistics Office (CSO) estimates exude optimism, and officials have commended the new data set for immediate use in policymaking. The CSO, which is responsible for collating and calculating macroeconomic data for the government, has changed the way it measures GDP from factor cost to gross value added. It has also included sectors such as transport, communication, banking and insurance along with performance of the corporate sector while estimating manufacturing growth, which is a first.

As per the new data, the industry segment of financial, real estate and professional services is estimated to have grown at an astounding 13.7 per cent in 2014-15 while trade, hotels, transport and communication growth is estimated at 8.4 per cent. Even manufacturing, assumed to be in the wilderness now, shows a 6.8 per cent growth estimate. Is this due to the inclusion of corporate sector performance? If yes, it would be surprising given that revenue and earnings growth has been sluggish in the last few quarters.

Economists, statisticians and analysts are sure to come up with varying interpretations as they gorge into the data in the coming days and not all of it is likely to be supportive of the findings. It would, therefore, be wise to put off celebrations for now.

Keywords: Economists, GDP, Reserve Bank of India economy growth


----------



## Beidou2020

Almost overnight, India overtook China in GDP growth %.

Magic.


----------



## by78

The new GDP series: Questions abound | The Financial Express



The revision in data of any economic variable is necessary as the entire product and services baskets keep changing over time for an emerging economy. Therefore, the base years need to be revisited periodically and shifting the same to 2011-12 for GDP appears pragmatic. Aligning the concept to the globally accepted practice of reckoning the variable at market prices makes sense for comparison.

That said, the new series introduced by the ministry of statistics will take time to be absorbed as it has brought out a plethora of data to the table, leaving behind several questions in the minds of the readers. To begin with, the choice of the base year hangs in suspension as usually all base years are considered to be normal years. Here, the choice looked appropriate given that this year was the first one from whence there was a sharp decline in growth based on the old series. But the data put forth now, which starts really from FY13 and FY14, are so different that this premise can be questioned and we will never know whether this was the right choice.

The problem begins with the GDP growth rates under the new concept coming in at 5.1% and 6.9%, respectively, in FY13 and FY14, compared with 4.5% and 4.7% (at factor cost) under the old series. Normally, when base years change, there is always a change in growth rates, but we have never seen a turnaround in judgements due to a change in concept. The first strike is one of embarrassment, as whatever negative was spoken about the earlier political regime with euphemisms of a non-functional government with policy angina are cast aside as the economy was actually very dynamic and there was a V-shaped recovery in FY14 compared with stagnation which was a conclusion drawn from the old series data for FY14.

In fact, given the changes in the concept where we include net product taxes, one could look at just gross value added (GVA). Growth in GVA still comes to 4.9% and 6.6%, respectively, which means that taxes per se are not the reason for this difference and the economy was really growing. Or rather the new coverage has grown sharply. What, then, can account for this big change in GDP?

The sector-wise growth in GVA shows that everything that economist and analysts were saying was incorrect. Mining now has grown by 5.4% against minus 1.4% in the old series, manufacturing by 5.3 perfect as against minus 0.7%, and trade, repair and hotels by 13.3% against 1% earlier. These numbers are radical changes in the structure now presented. If these numbers reflect better coverage and are hence are more exhaustive, then we were wrong in saying that the mining irregularity affected growth and that industry was buffeted by absence of policy movement.

At the theoretical level, there are two questions. First, as the sizes of GDP at current prices under the old and new series are almost identical for 2013-14, it is hard to believe that when converted to real terms (both the concepts are at market prices), growth can increase sharply. The implication is that the real economy suddenly became buoyant with better coverage and reporting. Curiously, in this concept, if GVA grows by a stable number but net taxes rise sharply due to higher taxes or lower subsidies, then the GDP number will increase by a higher level.

This leads to the second question, which is that in this scenario it means that inflation actually came down as with 6.9% growth in real GDP and 13.6% in nominal GDP, inflation was 6.7% against 8% in 2012-13 (13.1% nominal GDP and 5.1% real GDP). Were we then off-track on monetary policy even though arguably these inflation numbers are closer to the GDP deflator rather than the CPI numbers?

At the operational level, the ministry’s paper on GDP revision does not give the same for various sectors and stops at the GVA level only. This will make it hard to forecast GDP as the net product taxes for various sectors have not been provided.

The ministry has loaded the statement with too much of data that it does become challenging to put them together. Much like what RBI has done for balance of payments, where the data is presented in both the new and old formats separately, the same should have been done here. This holds especially as the new series has a very different basket of goods and services, which, prima facie, looks hard to digest. Has our consumption basket changed radically or is it just that better reporting is taking place? If it is the latter which is what it appears to be then to maintain comparability we need to see how the earlier series would move with the old composition but new concept at market prices. Curiously, when the old series is looked at FY05 base year but at market prices, then the two growth numbers for GDP are 4.7 and 5% (as per the May 2014 press release). The new numbers are still way higher at 5.1 and 6.9%.

These numbers do not quite give comfort as they could be revised later and we could get different numbers. It would also be unwise to talk on the state of economy right now as all the analysis and judgements we have passed until January 29 based on the old series could be overturned when we get in the new core sector data, IIP and GDP numbers under the new criteria. It is also hard to reconcile this buoyant 6.9% number with the gloom in industry which includes the entire corporate space and SME segment which is still looking to see the economy recover. Further, it is hard to reconcile high real GDP growth with declining capital formation in both real and current prices. In fact, growth in government expenditure has been higher in both real and current terms which are the brightest spots in FY14. And to think that we said that the government is not spending by sticking to FRBM, now sounds incongruous.

The author is chief economist, CARE Ratings. Views are personal


----------



## chhota bheem

dude open only one thread so that every one can comment in one thread,if you create so many threads on the same topic,then each member will have a thread for himself.@by78


----------



## by78

Editorial: Lies, damned lies, statistics | The Financial Express


All revisions of the base year cause the indices to change, and it has been well-documented that India’s GDP data does not capture large parts of the economy. Indeed, there has been a case for frequent base revision so as to capture the structural changes in the economy as well for incorporating more reliable as well as high-frequency data such as company filings to the authorities as well as tax payments data. This is what the new GDP data seeks to do, and to that extent, this is a job well done. But the data needs to be digested carefully, and perhaps needs to be revalidated since no change in base—from FY05, the base year has been changed to FY12—can cause the kind of change the latest numbers have thrown up. From another year of stagnation at a 4.7% GDP for FY14, the new series suddenly throws up a growth of 6.9%. If this were true, it is not clear why the voters were so blind they never saw the huge turnaround brought about by the Manmohan Singh government in its last year—voters, in fact, seem to have voted out UPA-II on the incorrect premise that it had brought the economy to its knees.

While it is good the data will now be comparable with international ones—no other country reports GDP series in the manner India does— it has to square up with other data as well. If the share of manufacturing has shot up 12.9% to 17.3%—and industry from 24.7% to 30.7%—this should have been accompanied by a sharp surge in jobs, not the kind of growth that has been seen over the last few years. Part of the jump has taken place due to the surge in mining, from minus 1.4% in the old series to 5.4% in the new one for FY14. The negative number squared with the ban on mining by various courts, the new one does not. Equally, it seemed possible to square the collapse in mining with the stagnation in sales of commercial vehicles; if mining has rallied in the manner it has, why didn’t CV sales pick up? And all production has to be financed, as does new investment—in this case, neither seems to have happened. Going by the new series of GDP data, industry did not grow by 0.4% but grew by 4.4%; similarly, gross capital formation actually rose 3% in FY14 according to the new series instead of falling 0.3% based on the old series. Yet, through all of this, bank credit grew only 15%, an oddity. Indeed, with the increased GDP numbers, the share of investments has fallen significantly, from 36% of GDP under the old series for FY14 to 33.4%; while the fall is worrying, the jump in GDP growth rate means the productivity of capital has jumped dramatically—there is really no explanation in the data for why this should have taken place, more so given all the problems with infrastructure bottlenecks, stuck projects and lack of coal and gas, etc. Nor is there any explanation for the complete U-turn in household savings—while conventional wisdom, of RBI and others, was that households were saving more in physical form (gold, etc) due to high inflation, the latest GDP data says “the decline (in the share of the household sector in total savings) can be attributed to the decline in household savings in physical assets”. The next time a base rate change is done, it would be a good idea to have detailed workshops explaining what has happened.


----------



## by78

India Grew 6.9% Last Year. But No One's Sure What That Means - Bloomberg Business


India changed its GDP calculations and caught everyone by surprise on Friday evening, with the revisions suggesting Asia's third-largest economy is in much better shape than we thought it was. Or is it?

Subdued expansion was at the heart of Prime Minister Narendra Modi's election win last May, when he promised to jumpstart growth from a near decade-low.

Now we're told the economy wasn't actually sputtering along at 4.7 percent last fiscal year through March 2014; instead, it was surging 6.9 percent. The revision takes India closer to China's 7.4 percent, the fastest-growing major economy in the world, but without a breakdown to show how. The input data for these numbers isn't available beyond a few years, so even though the government has promised more details by the end of February, we probably could be left with incomparable figures.


*QuickTake:* India’s Aspirations
The new methodology uses market prices rather than factor costs, and a larger dataset that includes reporting from more companies and government bodies. The input data for these numbers is unavailable beyond a few years.


While a part of the new method -- using prices from purchasers rather than producers -- brings the Indian data in line with the International Monetary Fund and global counterparts, economists appear divided:

HSBC Holdings Plc's Pranjul Bhandari and UBS Group's Ed Teather lament the lack of historical numbers, while Morgan Stanley's Chetan Ahya questions the quality of the data. DBS Bank's Radhika Rao and Capital Economics's Shilan Shah say the revisions appear out of sync with other indicators such as factory output. Goldman Sachs, on the other hand, says the new dataset's manufacturing boost was a needed correction.

The consequences of the inability to accurately chart a trend could be immediate. The central bank, which left rates unchanged Tuesday, had forecast growth of 5.5 percent for the current fiscal year. Based on that, it had predicted inflation will stay below-target until January 2016.

Now, no one's sure. "GDP revised up or down?'' Citigroup Inc. economist Rohini Malkani wrote in a report today. "Depends on how one looks at it."


----------



## by78

Why India Needs Better Numbers - Bloomberg View


When India reports new GDP numbers on Monday, there's likely to be cheer in New Delhi -- and not a little head-scratching. Last week, the Ministry of Statistics revised GDP figures for the financial years of 2012-13 and 2013-14 dramatically upward: Instead of growing at a tepid 4.7 percent in the year before Narendra Modi was elected prime minister, India supposedly grew at a roaring 6.9 percent pace.

Even some of the nation's most influential policymakers were taken aback by the new numbers, which were calculated using a different methodology, new sources of data and a new base year. Central bank governor Raghuram Rajan declared he wasn't ready to change his prediction for 5.5 percent growth this year, saying “I don’t want to say anything about the numbers until we understand them better." Arvind Subramanian, Modi's chief economic adviser, admitted he was "puzzled" by the new figures.

Was India sputtering under the previous, Congress-led government or booming? How should the new numbers change the government's fiscal targets, or Rajan's calculus about when and whether to cut rates? Without better confidence in the data, policymakers are obviously hamstrung in their decisionmaking.

The GDP revisions are a reminder that India faces some of the same issues with iffy data as China does. That shouldn't necessarily be the case. Apart from the Statistics Ministry, Indian data is parsed by a Central Statistical Commission, a Central Statistical Organization, a National Sample Survey Organization and an entire civil service cadre, the Indian Statistical Service. Unlike in China, too, local officials have little incentive to fudge the numbers; the central government doesn't set growth targets for them to meet.

Yet longstanding problems remain. Some involve theoretical and measurement issues, as with the revised GDP numbers. It's also extremely difficult to collect quality primary data in an economy dominated by the informal sector, where companies and individuals rarely submit sales figures and can't be forced to do so.

However expansive it is, the government's statistics machinery operates in a silo, detached from the major economic policymaking ministries. The first step in any reform process would be to mandate closer interaction between the two so that policymakers understand the methods being used and statisticians understand what the policymakers need. Needless to say, the government's leading economists should not be mystified by official GDP data. That sends a signal of deep confusion to other stakeholders in the economy. It also undermines sensible, forward-looking economic policy, which can only be formed on the basis of data which isn't misleading and is clearly understood by all.

An effort also needs to be made to eliminate unnecessary time lags in the collection and release of data. India conducts a poverty census -- crucial to framing welfare policies for the poor -- not even once every decade. According to the chairman of the Statistical Commission, the last census for below-poverty-line families covers the period between 1997 and 2002. India has likely lifted hundreds of millions of people out of poverty since then, yet has no accurate measurement of that number. In effect, welfare policies are based on back-of-the-envelope calculations and guesswork.

Similarly, quarterly GDP data is released at least six weeks after the end of the quarter in question. Inflation data is released every month. Ideally, the Reserve Bank of India needs data on both indicators at a similar frequency to set monetary policy.

The challenge of collecting data from the informal economy -- which contributes almost 50 percent of GDP and employs 90 percent of India’s workforce -- is more complex. The size of the bureaucracy dedicated to statistics means that there are presumably enough people employed in data collection. Still, it would make sense to outsource some of that job to private companies if they have better and quicker methods of collecting data than an inherently rigid government bureaucracy. In some cases, private-sector companies should be allowed to compete with government agencies in collecting and interpreting data.

If India is serious about becoming an economic superpower, it needs to work harder to create a world-class statistical system. Good numbers are welcome. Timely, accurate data is indispensable.

To contact the author on this story:

Dhiraj Nayyar at dhiraj.nayyar@gmail.com

To contact the editor on this story:

Nisid Hajari at nhajari@bloomberg.net


----------



## by78

Truth, damned truth and statistics | The Financial Express


Truth hurts. The UPA governments wasted the opportunity that was provided in May 2004 by the outgoing NDA government, which had put the Indian economy on the growth path. The last year of the Vajpayee government, 2003-04, was the best ever—not just reckoning the years since 1947 but even going back to the last century, to the years of the East India Company, to the reign of Akbar and Ashoka, and to the time when our forefathers had discovered Pythagoras’ Theorem, mastered the art of organ transplant and flew aircraft to other planets.

We must forget the past. Memories are dangerous in a democracy. We must filter memories through the prism of our individual or political preferences to create our perceptions.

Let us begin by forgetting the GDP numbers between 2004-05 and 2011-12. Let us tell the people that GDP is an imperfect measure, that growth collapsed in 2008-09, that the economy has not yet recovered, and that Achche Din Aanewale Hain. Let us tell the people that China achieved the best growth rate during the last 10 years and that means India achieved the worst growth rate. Since India is incomparable, there is no need to bother about the other countries.


Let us forget that Lehmann Brothers collapsed in September 2008 triggering what is now called the Great Recession. Bankruptcy is not an uncommon event, so what is the fuss about? Let us tell ourselves that the Great Recession was a period of growth and it was, after all, only the Great Recession and not the Great Depression of the 1930s. Yet the UPA government could record only growth rates of below 5% in 2012-13 and 2013-14. (It has been since revised by a fellow called Anant to 5.1% and 6.9%, respectively.)

Let us not fool ourselves that a jump in the growth rate from 5.1% to 6.9% was a ‘recovery’. Let us also forget that the average rate of growth during the 10 years of UPA was 7.5% (or 7.7% according to that fellow Anant). It was the highest decadal growth since independence. So what?

We achieved higher growth rates during the Vedic period and that was conclusively proved in a paper published at the Indian Science Congress.

It will be reaffirmed in a paper that will be presented at the next Indian Mythology Congress. Anyway, 7.5% or 7.7% is still lower than the 7.9% achieved by the NDA government in 2003-04. No matter that the former is the 10-year average and the latter is for only one year. It is easier to trumpet a solitary number than an average because people like an uncomplicated number.

Let us forget the data that shows that:

* food grain production increased from 212 million tonnes in 2003-04 to 264 million tonnes in 2013-14;

* installed capacity of power generation utilities jumped from 112,683 MW in March 2004 to 243,028 MW in March 2014;

* tele-density rose from 7 per 100 persons in March 2004 to 75 per 100 persons in March 2014;

* whatever be the starting point, the poverty ratio declined by at least 15 percentage points.

That fellow Anant’s data also shows that, during the UPA’s tenure, government expenditure as a percentage of GDP actually decreased. Public debt as a proportion of GDP came down from 61.1% in 2003-04 to 49.4% in 2013-14. The current account deficit had been contained at 1.7% of GDP. The fiscal health of the country at the end of March 2014 was good, maybe even robust. The share of manufacturing in GDP was 17.3%, and not 12.9% as was believed. Mining and manufacturing were wrongly assumed to be contracting in 2013-14, while they actually grew at 5.4% and 5.3%, respectively. ‘Make in India’ was already underway.

Let us forget that the UPA brought new ideas to the table, such as nutrient-based subsidy for fertilisers, Aadhaar and Direct Benefit Transfer. It drew the blueprint for growth-enhancing reforms such as Goods and Services Tax and Direct Taxes Code. Let us chuckle that it did not draw on its political capital (limited by the lack of an absolute majority) to accelerate their implementation.

These are inconvenient truths and are best left in the recesses of our memory. Ignore the hack who wrote the editorial that said, “The previous government did a decent job of running the economy but a lousy one of noticing it and letting the public know.”

Let the truth remain shrouded by the froth of corruption charges. Let nothing—certainly not due process—come between ‘being called a witch’ and ‘being burned at the stake’.

Truth be damned. And statistics are lies.

It is time to give marching orders to Anant—following Avinash Chander and Sujata Singh.

By P Chidambaram


----------



## dray

Chronos said:


> @DRAY and others here.
> 
> I've heard that Raguram Rajan (RBI director) express his opinion that the revised economic growth figures to be puzzling.
> 
> What herefers to is that macro economic factors on the face of it, seems to indicate sluggish growth, though the new figures seem to say India is growing fast.



Rajan just said that he needs to look into the numbers before commenting, and RBI gets its key data on a quarterly basis, things will be clearer by April.

However, I don't think there is anything wrong with the new numbers, though some other figures ars weak, but our internal consumption seems to be stronger than expected. Also read this post: BBC: India growth figures baffle economists | Page 4


----------



## Beidou2020

SpArK said:


> 13 th thread by him already on it.
> 
> Guess the identity and motive of this poster.



Considering that India overtook China, its pretty big news. China has been relegated to 2nd place and now India is the leader of the BRICS and emerging world.

13 threads is probably not enough.


----------



## Chronos

DRAY said:


> Rajan just said that he needs to look into the numbers before commenting, and RBI gets its key data on a quarterly basis, things will be clearer by April.
> 
> However, I don't think there is anything wrong with the new numbers, though some other figures ars weak, but our internal consumption seems to be stronger than expected. Also read this post: BBC: India growth figures baffle economists | Page 4



thanks for the link, also, India has a shadow economy that is as big as the official economy.

Still, India needs to add more industrial growth, especially going upwards in the value chain.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anilindia

Economic growth in India firming up: OECD - The Economic Times


----------



## black-hawk_101

Why not they take refined fuel lines from KSA through Oman-Pakistan then to India and also Refined gas from Qatar through KS-Oman-Pakistan and then to India.


----------



## kadamba-warrior

Beidou2020 said:


> Considering that India overtook China, its pretty big news. China has been relegated to 2nd place and now India is the leader of the BRICS and emerging world.
> 
> 13 threads is probably not enough.



If you want to question the growth rates, please counter it logically - even I want to know and am ready to be educated. But why this sarcasm? You guys only make it sound as if China can never be overtaken! Get off your high horse.

And India didn't overtake China, so calm down! We are only talking about growth *rates*. Unless you deliberately missed that part just to be able to troll, of course!!


----------



## cloud_9



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Chanakya's_Chant



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

GE to use new India manufacturing facility as export hub| Reuters

Feb 14 (Reuters) - General Electric Co will use its new manufacturing facility in India, which was formally inaugurated on Saturday, as an export hub, with plans to send half of its output to the conglomerate's global factories.

The 67-acre plant in Chakan, near the western city of Pune, is GE's first multi-purpose manufacturing facility in India, which will produce a range of products that will include aviation, rail and diesel engines

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Echo_419

IndoCarib said:


> GE to use new India manufacturing facility as export hub| Reuters
> 
> Feb 14 (Reuters) - General Electric Co will use its new manufacturing facility in India, which was formally inaugurated on Saturday, as an export hub, with plans to send half of its output to the conglomerate's global factories.
> 
> The 67-acre plant in Chakan, near the western city of Pune, is GE's first multi-purpose manufacturing facility in India, which will produce a range of products that will include aviation, rail and diesel engines



I hope the Americans invest more in Electronics too


----------



## Echo_419

Swachh Bharat Abhiyaan: Government builds 7.1 lakh toilets in January - The Economic Times

Slowly & Steadily we are reaching there

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## luckych

Aerospace facility in Bengaluru - The Hindu

German aerospace material and logistic provider ThyssenKrupp Aerospace is setting up its first facility in the country at the Aerospace Special Economic Zone near Devanahalli in Bengaluru. The company did not disclose the investment amount.

According to senior officials of the company, the new facility will be spread across 3,300 sq m and will stock a range of aerospace materials such as aluminium, titanium and steel. “The new facility will offer supply-chain management to suppliers of original equipment manufactures. It will help us strengthen our global footprint and further expand our presence in the Asia Pacific region. Our aim is to meet the rising demand of local aerospace industry,” said Jurgen Funke, president, ThyssenKrupp Aerospace.


_*ThyssenKrupp Aerospace is setting up its first facility in the country*_


----------



## Bang Galore

*Coal Auction: Aggressive Bids Suggest People of India Scammed for Years – NDTV Profit*
*Coal Auction: Aggressive Bids Suggest People of India Scammed for Years*



Indian metal and cement companies have bid aggressively for coal blocks in the country's first auction to sell mines - of the 19 blocks currently on offer, 14 have already sold for nearly Rs. 80,000 crore.

In 2012, in a body blow for the Congress-led government of Dr Manmohan Singh, the national auditor (CAG) said that the lack of a transparent bidding process in mining rights had cost the country a swindle worth Rs. 1.86 lakh crore. The bids so far suggest the sales proceeds will zip well past that estimate.

"CAG's stand on coal auction has been vindicated," said Commerce Minister Nirmala Sitharaman.

The auction comes after the Supreme Court last year ordered the cancellation of nearly 200 mining licenses issued by successive governments since 1993. The government had said it expects to raise Rs. 15 lakh crore from the new bidding process. The second round of auctions will include 43 blocks from February 25 to March 5.

Companies who are bidding for the licenses want to cut imports and slash their dependence on inefficient government monopoly Coal India Ltd. The companies are allowed to bid for enough coal to fuel a 50 per cent expansion of their current metal or cement capacity.

The companies have declined to comment on the auctions until the whole process is complete.

Most of the winning bids so far have been higher than analysts' expectations based on the benchmark price of state-run Coal India.

Coal India's prices are set according to cost rather than based on supply and demand in the market and its costs are high at Rs. 1,118 per tonne, more than half of which comes from employee and social costs.

For the private companies, mining costs are likely to be between Rs. 400 and Rs. 600 per tonne, according to some analysts.

The entire sum raised from the auction will be collected by the government over a period of 30 years. Five per cent of the proceeds will be accrued to the government in this fiscal year.

*Vinod Rai has last laugh over Manmohan Singh: Coal auction bids vindicate CAG loss figures*

The former Comptroller and Auditor General (CAG), Vinod Rai, has good reason to feel vindicated by the ongoing coal block auctions. _*After just four days of bidding for the initial lot of 21 coal mines on offer, the offers have already crossed Rs 60,000 crore, with the bulk of it (Rs 52,610 crore) going to the six key coal bearing states of Madhya Pradesh, Chhattisgarh, West Bengal, Odisha, Maharashtra, and Jharkhand. The rest of the money will come as royalty over the lifetime of these mines.*_

_And remember, the auctions are not yet done - there are a total of 204 blocks to be auctioned. The current numbers involve only 21 blocks._

According to _BusinessLine_, as against the overall expectation of Rs 15 lakh crore expected to be garnered over the life of all 204 mines on the block, the chances are the actual numbers will be much higher.

*

*

Vinod Rai must be wondering why he was so apologetic in estimating a loss of only Rs 1,86,000 crore from handing over these mines free to public and private sector parties.

In fact, then Prime Minister Manmohan Singh, who was coal minister when most of these blocks were allocated, will have egg all over his face. He told parliament in August 2012 that CAG’s estimates were wonky. Singh said Rai’s way of computing losses to the exchequer (or “undue gains” to the allottees) was wrong, as he assumed then loss to be the “difference between the average sale price and the production cost of Coal India Ltd (CIL) of the estimated extractable reserves of the allocated coal blocks”.

The four reasons he gave for slamming Rai’s estimates were, as noted by _Firstpost_ at that time, the following:

_First_, “computation of extractable reserves based on averages would not be correct.”

_Second_, “the cost of production of coal varies significantly from mine to mine even for CIL due to varying geo-mining conditions, method of extraction, surface features, number of settlements, availability of infrastructure, etc.”

_Third_, CIL has been generally mining coal in areas with better infrastructure and more favourable mining conditions, whereas the coal blocks offered for captive mining are generally located in areas with more difficult geological conditions.”

_Fourth_, “a part of the gains would in any case get appropriated by the government through taxation and under the MMDR Bill (Mining and Minerals Development and Regulation Bill) presently being considered by the parliament,” under which “26 percent of the profits earned on coal-mining operations would have to be made available for local area development.”

Without disputing the technical nature of the PM’s rebuttal, the ongoing coal mine auctions prove beyond a doubt that not only was Singh wrong on all counts in spirit, but Vinod Rai may have been extra-conservative in his assessment of the value of coal blocks allotted for free by Manmohan Singh and previous governments.

This proves two things: the coal scam was for real, and not a figment of Vinod Rai’s imagination; and two, the assumption that auctions will scare away private bidders have been proved conclusively wrong.

In fact, Rai has been proved right even on the 2G scam.

The Congress party crowed in 2012 after the 2G spectrum auctions partially flopped due to “high” reserve prices, indicating that Rai’s loss estimate in A Raja’s flawed allocation policy may be wide off the mark.

"Mr CAG, where is the Rs 1,76,000 crore?" asked Manish Tewari, Minister for Information and Broadcasting in UPA-2, at that time. Communications Minister Kapil Sibal, famous for his zero-loss theory, was cock-a-hoop. “It is dangerous to look at the situation in 2010 and relate it to 2008," he said, criticising Rai for his high presumptive loss figures.

We now know the answer. Every spectrum auction held after 2012 has produced a revenue bonanza for the government without raising telecom tariffs by unreasonable amounts. The next one, involving the sale of spectrum in the 800 Mhz, 900 Mhz, 1,800 Mhz and 2,100 Mhz bands, due in March, is expected to generate nearly Rs 1,00,000 crore in overall revenues – a quarter of this for this year itself.

The Rs 1,76,000 crore estimate of CAG was not off the mark at all.

And now, the ongoing coal auction suggests that Vinod Rai may, if anything, was guilty of pulling his punches when he wrote his spectrum scam and Coalgate reports.

Vinod Rai has last laugh over Manmohan Singh: Coal auction bids vindicate CAG loss figures - Firstpost

* Coalgate Proves Real, as Auction Yields Bonanza *
By The New Indian Express


A bonanza seems to be in store for the government, with the auction of coal mines yielding results, way beyond its expectations. With just four days of bidding for the initial 21 coal mines, the offer has already crossed `60,000 crore, of which `8,000 crore will be by way of royalties. Altogether, there are 204 blocks to be auctioned and, at this rate, the whole bidding process is expected to yield a revenue, which will be several times the amount already in the kitty. The success of the auction proves the then Comptroller and Auditor General of India (CAG), Vinod Rai’s estimate that the Coalgate scam had caused a revenue loss of `186,000 crore was not wide of the mark.

In retrospect, if at all the CAG had erred in his estimates, it was in underestimating the loss, rather than in overestimating it. When he claimed at that time that by handing over these mines virtually free to private and public parties, the state had suffered a huge loss, he was lambasted by those in power for talking through his hat. Even then prime minister Manmohan Singh had taken pains to pick holes in his estimate to deny that there was a scam. The success of the auctions proves that the coal scam was not a figment of Rai’s imagination.

The success also knocks the bottom out of the claim that the auctions would scare away private bidders. Far from that, private parties have enthusiastically participated in the bidding but for which so much money could not have been generated. Instead of accepting the wisdom contained in Rai’s reports and rectifying the mistakes and thereby serving the national interest, the government saw him as a fall guy. He earned the then government’s displeasure when he calculated the loss the exchequer suffered because of the 2G Spectrum scam. Every auction held since 2012 proved him right, as the government obtained a bonanza from it. The next auction, due in March, is expected to raise `100,000 crore. Incidentally, these auctions have not even raised the telecom tariffs.

Coalgate Proves Real, as Auction Yields Bonanza -The New Indian Express

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SpArK



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Iggy

SpArK said:


>



You should give credit to low fuel price for that..

BTW 7 lakh crore is the expected amount going to recieve from coal block allocation.. should slap congress in public for this.. bastards.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TejasMk3

Not sure if these two have been posted, but gives you about and about Gadkari's plans
Inland waterways: How Nitin Gadkari is steering some of modern India's biggest infrastructure projects - Economic Times

Another one about roads:
Will accomplish in five years what has not been done in the past 25: Nitin Gadkari - The Economic Times

From the above:


> By and large, the sector is in better shape now. When I started, we were averaging 2 km per day of road construction. By March 2015, it would be up to 15 km per day and in the next two years we will achieve the 30 km per day target. This year we targeted award of 7,000 km of roads. We should be able to achieve up to 8,000 km, which was my target by March.



I remember hearing about these figures, in a lecture given in London on infra projects during NDA and UPA
During the mid of NDA-1 road construction was around 27-28km/day, and slowed down to 20km towards the end. But later during UPA-1 it was cut down to half that and then slid to 2km at the very end.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## lightoftruth

S&P raises India's GDP forecasts, says it's a bright spot in Asia | Business Standard News


----------



## sancho

lightoftruth said:


> S&P raises India's GDP forecasts, says it's a bright spot in Asia | Business Standard News





> Standard & Poor's sharply raised India's growth forecasts for the next several years *to reflect a recent change in how gross domestic product is calculated by the government*, and said the economy should be a "bright spot" in Asia.
> 
> The ratings agency S&P raised its India GDP growth forecast to 7.9% from 6.2% for the year ending March 2016, citing as well rising investment and low oil prices.
> 
> The agency also raised its growth forecast for 2016/17 to 8.2% from 6.6% previously.



So the raise is not because of improved economic situation, but because of the new calculation system. More interesting will be what the forcasts say after the budget was announced, because that shows what economical improvements can be expected and how far the government want to go to push the economy.


----------



## Abingdonboy

sancho said:


> So the raise is not because of improved economic situation, but because of the new calculation system. More interesting will be what the forcasts say after the budget was announced, because that shows what economical improvements can be expected and how far the government want to go to push the economy.


The "sharp" rise in GDP growth projections is down to the new calculations but the GDP growth was always going to be higher this year thanks to what the UPA-2 did in their last few months and what the NDA has done in their first few months.


----------



## lightoftruth

sancho said:


> So the raise is not because of improved economic situation, but because of the new calculation system. More interesting will be what the forcasts say after the budget was announced, because that shows what economical improvements can be expected and how far the government want to go to push the economy.


Calculation system is not merely a change of base year it includes various other sectors of economy which were earlier not included.Significant part is the projected increase in growth rate ,of course budget will give a clearer picture but if we go by the economic survey today laid down by the govt GDP is moving towards double digit growth rates provided reforms continue.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sancho

lightoftruth said:


> Calculation system is not merely a change of base year *it includes various other sectors of economy which were earlier not included*.



Exactly and both are part of the new calculation system, which is why you have to look at the given figures with caution and in relation to the base...



lightoftruth said:


> Significant part is the projected increase in growth rate ,of course budget will give a clearer picture but if we go by the economic survey today laid down by the govt *GDP is moving towards double digit growth rates provided reforms continue*.



...because the GDP is not moving double digit on economic base, only on basis of the the new calculation system!

Economical improvement is around 6% and growing, just as expected a year ago and based on the reforms and policy changes of UPA2 as @Abingdonboy said.


----------



## Abingdonboy

sancho said:


> ..because the GDP is not moving double digit on economic base, only on basis of the the new calculation system!
> 
> Economical improvement is around 6% and growing, just as expected a year ago and based on the reforms and policy changes of UPA2 as @Abingdonboy said.


Sir, what you seem to be saying about the economy growing at around 6% is tantamount to saying the new, higher, figures are fudged when in reality they are more indicative of the actual growth in the Indian economy and this isn't a one-off re-calculation but they apply to the last so many years including the UPA years meaning the UPA years actually saw higher true growth than what was stated at the time.


----------



## sancho

Abingdonboy said:


> Sir, what you seem to be saying about the economy growing at around 6% is tantamount to saying the new, higher, figures are fudged when in reality they are more indicative of the actual growth in the Indian economy and this isn't a one-off re-calculation but they apply to the last so many years including the UPA years meaning the UPA years actually saw higher true growth than what was stated at the time.



I'm not saying there are fudged, just that one have to see them in the right perspective!

If we say the new calculation system is correct and from now on we calculate with 8% it's fine, but that doesn't mean that the economy has grown for 2% in the last year. That's why I'm saying that there is a figure based on the calculation system and one for the actual economic growth. We see growth continuing as expected, but it's not a jump as the figures might suggest, if you take them out of context.
And yes, if we take 8% as the correct figure now, one has to admit that the UPA did a great job in the last term, completely contrary to public perception and that we had a high growth right within a global crisis!
But then we would have to take the 8% as the base now and see next year how much more this figure could had been pushed, because that's then effected by the new government, it's economical policies and reforms.


Btw, the funny thing is, if the UPA would had been in power for just 1 more year, things would had looked so different for them.
They could had boasted about 8% growth now, they would had been as lucky from the reduced inflation and still would be politically meaningful. Strange isn't it.


----------



## lightoftruth

sancho said:


> Exactly and both are part of the new calculation system, which is why you have to look at the given figures with caution and in relation to the base...



Caution is always welcomed and necessary but if credit rating agencies are validating it ,we have few less things to worry about.




sancho said:


> ...because the* GDP is not moving double digit on economic base*,* only on basis of the the new calculation system!*
> 
> Economical improvement is around 6% and growing, just as expected a year ago and based on the reforms and policy changes of UPA2 as @Abingdonboy said



Their i disagree,fiscal deficit targets are reducing which an year ago was impossible ,the fuel bill has shrank,subsidies have reduced,coal imports reduced,and their are various other reasons from clearances or increased FDI which clearly shows that things have moved ahead from UPA2 times ,their has to be a positive affect on it .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sancho

lightoftruth said:


> Their i disagree,fiscal deficit targets are reducing which an year ago was impossible



How so? The NDA has taken the same limits that the UPA2 government stated in their interim budgets too. It's not like they have aimed at a far higher reduction of the deficit.



lightoftruth said:


> and their are various other reasons from clearances or increased FDI which clearly shows that things have moved ahead from UPA2 times ,their has to be a positive affect on it .



FDI was a necessary step, just as the tax reform is, but as you can see on the market and the industry, that alone was not enough to push the economic growth beyond of what was expected for the last year anyway. What we have seen by the NDA government for the most part was, the hope that they can use the positive sentiment from the election and about change, to attract more investments into India and therefor to spend less on their own. That however has not worked, because even the Indian industry is cautious on how the government plans on the mid to long term, before they start investing on their own. Foreign investors are even more restrictive at the moment, because of the difficult situation of the global markets. We simply can't ignore what's happening around us and say, we do something and get back to 10% GDP, because that happened during good times of global economy, where money and the market was available. Now both it limited and we have to attract investors with more efforts, just as the claim of low production costs in India and name it "Make in India", doesn't make foreign companies to divert production, when they are selling less anyway. We have to attract them with more than just good PR and sentiments and that is what the new budget has to show.

Btw, I am far from saying nothing has changed, but for the huge mandate they got and with all the promises they gave, not much was achieved so far. The last year was a modest start (in terms of defence it was even pretty poor), but now the government has simply to show that they are better and have to work much harder, to show more changes.


----------



## lightoftruth

sancho said:


> How so? The NDA has taken the same limits that the UPA2 government stated in their interim budgets too. It's not like they have aimed at a far higher reduction of the deficit.


Actually they did the fiscal deficit target of 4.1% will be met in FY15 on which everyone had a consensus at the time of interim budget that it is impossible to achieve and the economic survey has aimed to reduce it further at 3%.




> FDI was a necessary step, just as the tax reform is, but as you can see on the market and the industry, that alone was not enough to push the economic growth beyond of what was expected for the last year anyway. What we have seen by the NDA government for the most part was, the hope that they can use the positive sentiment from the election and about change, to attract more investments into India and therefor to spend less on their own. That however has not worked, because even the Indian industry is cautious on how the government plans on the mid to long term, before they start investing on their own. Foreign investors are even more restrictive at the moment, because of the difficult situation of the global markets. We simply can't ignore what's happening around us and say, we do something and get back to 10% GDP, because that happened during good times of global economy, where money and the market was available. Now both it limited and we have to attract investors with more efforts, just as the claim of low production costs in India and name it "Make in India", doesn't make foreign companies to divert production, when they are selling less anyway. We have to attract them with more than just good PR and sentiments and that is what the new budget has to show.
> 
> Btw, I am far from saying nothing has changed, but for the huge mandate they got and with all the promises they gave, not much was achieved so far. The last year was a modest start (in terms of defence it was even pretty poor), but now the government has simply to show that they are better and have to work much harder, to show more changes.


I agree on FDI part but that is limited to fewer areas for eg FDI in insurance irrespective of the sentiment or restrictive opening it will attract investment due to the nature of that industry,FDI is more of a case to case study ,Tax structure is concerned biggest reform is GST and the states are most likely now on board due to increased revenue share from central taxes and complete coal auction revenue.This will lead to an early implementation of GST and it is likely that tomorrow their will be some road map about it,"Make In India" actually is nothing more than a push for DMIC NMIZ SEZ's and other economic corridors if the land ordinance amendments gets cleared (maybe by a joint session) things will drastically change its not merely a PR but actual manufacturing industry push.These are all big reforms.

This Govt is not a capitalist one as projected actually far different from it,they believe in improving the current structure through reforms rather than getting it privatized..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sancho

lightoftruth said:


> its not merely a PR but actual manufacturing industry push.



Which however is dependent on a market that buys products manufactured in India, but in the current global situation, the market is dull and export limited. That's why even China is reducing it's growth and manufacturing rate by far and why the Make in India PR didn't gained investments from foreign countries so far and why more credible reforms or investments of the government itself are needed. Take the railway budget too, where the government hoped initially on privat companies investing too, which reduced the need of government spending, that didn't worked and now the government makes a U-Turn and invests on it's own, at least to assure commitment to other investors. Similarly, we have to see some actions tomorrow, to assure the market and investors, that India is pushing with the clear support of the government and that works only with government spending and reforms.


----------



## lightoftruth

sancho said:


> Which however is dependent on a market that buys products manufactured in India, but in the current global situation, the market is dull and export limited. That's why even China is reducing it's growth and manufacturing rate by far and why the Make in India PR didn't gained investments from foreign countries so far and why more credible reforms or investments of the government itself are needed. Take the railway budget too, where the government hoped initially on privat companies investing too, which reduced the need of government spending, that didn't worked and now the government makes a U-Turn and invests on it's own, at least to assure commitment to other investors. Similarly, we have to see some actions tomorrow, to assure the market and investors, that India is pushing with the clear support of the government and that works only with government spending and reforms.


These manufacturing corridors will take decades to build for eg DMIC phase 1 is projected to be completed by 2019 which will most likely delay,so the current demand conditions will not be the same.Eitherway we have huge domestic market and our manufacturing share is not comparable to other economies it anyway has to improve .Their will be huge migration from rural areas as land is already limited due divisions in inheritance and potential in agriculture is not comparable to opportunities in cities.This urbanization around these corridors increases real estate growth in india which accounts for substantial share of economy,so these corridors are not limited to exports sector .
Railways budget is looking for 8.5 lac crore investment from coming 5 yrs this cannot come from govt alone,PPP model will anyway has to be introduced,for the first time govt shifted away from populism and investors will be keeping an eye on it.
Yes reforms have to continue will see how it turns out tomorrow.


----------



## Echo_419

Intex to set up manufacturing unit in Rajasthan with Rs 1000 crore investment - The Economic Times

Make in India is moving forward

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## IndoCarib

European Union lifts ban on import of mangoes from India - Moneycontrol.com


----------



## Echo_419

Five 4,000 MW mega power projects in pipeline: Piyush Goyal - The Economic Times

Power Grid approves Rs 1,481 crore investment in 5 projects - The Economic Times


----------



## sancho

Pretty good outside look at the budget and the prospect to the economy from it:


----------



## lightoftruth

Govt raises Rs 12,591 crore from auction of three coal mines - The Times of India


----------



## KIND

Sorry seems like can not hyperlink. So posting this



NEW DELHI: Government has got commitments of Rs 86,000 crore from telecom players at the end of fourth day of spectrum auction -- crossing the targetted minimum amount of Rs 82,000 crore from the ongoing sale of 2G and 3G airwaves. 

The auction will resume on Monday morning as there is still unsold spectrum left. 

The government may rake in above Rs 1 lakh crore from spectrum sale if bidding continues at robust pace.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## KIND

Proceeds of Coal auction to cross 2lac crore mark : Coal Secretary

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Echo_419

KIND said:


> Proceeds of Coal auction to cross 2lac crore mark : Coal Secretary



Looks like the Coal scam was way bigger than what CAG Calculated


----------



## IndoCarib

A Sign Of India's Growth; Car Sales Up, Bike Sales Down - Forbes


----------



## IndoCarib

Mars International to invest Rs 1,000 crore to set up first plant in India - The Economic Times

NEW DELHI: Mars International India, the wholly-owned arm of US-based chocolate maker Mars Inc, today said it will invest Rs 1,005 crore to set up its first manufacturing plant in Pune.

Read more at:
http://economictimes.indiatimes.com/articleshow/46530819.cms?utm_source=contentofinterest&utm_medium=text&utm_campaign=cppst


----------



## KIND

*Insurers eye billions of dollars as Parliament clears Insurance Amendment Bill *



NEW DELHI: Within minutes of Parliament approving higher foreign investment in insurance sector, a number of insurers including from Bharti, Reliance, Max and SBI groups said their overseas partners will raise their stakes in respective JVs to 49 per cent. 

Welcoming the hike from 26 per cent to 49 per cent, the companies said their foreign partners were keen on a larger equity participation and the move would help attract $ 8-10 billion capital into the industry.


----------



## luckych

European Investment Bank to set up office in India - The Economic Times

Impressed by India's economic reforms and its growth potential, the EU-owned European Investment Bank is planning to open its first office in the country soon to significantly expand its operations. 

Considered one of the world's largest multilateral borrower and lender, the European Union (EU) bank has already started negotiations with the Reserve Bank of India to facilitate low cost funding to various infrastructure projects as well as to small and medium enterprise in India.

Tamil Nadu eyes Rs 42,000 crore worth MoUs during Global Investors Meet - The Economic Times

Property consultant JLL India to hire 1,000 employees this year - The Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

luckych said:


> European Investment Bank to set up office in India - The Economic Times
> 
> Impressed by India's economic reforms and its growth potential, the EU-owned European Investment Bank is planning to open its first office in the country soon to significantly expand its operations.
> 
> Considered one of the world's largest multilateral borrower and lender, the European Union (EU) bank has already started negotiations with the Reserve Bank of India to facilitate low cost funding to various infrastructure projects as well as to small and medium enterprise in India.
> 
> Tamil Nadu eyes Rs 42,000 crore worth MoUs during Global Investors Meet - The Economic Times
> 
> Property consultant JLL India to hire 1,000 employees this year - The Economic Times



European Investment Bank to set up office in India
*European Investment Bank to set up office in India*
Luxembourg, Mar 15, 2015, (PTI):





*Impressed by India's economic reforms and its growth potential, the EU-owned European Investment Bank is planning to open its first office in the country soon to significantly expand its operations.
Considered one of the world's largest multilateral borrower and lender, the European Union (EU) bank has already started negotiations with the Reserve Bank of India to facilitate low cost funding to various infrastructure projects as well as to small and medium enterprise in India.

"We are very keen to open our first office in India soon and it should be in New Delhi. We want to expand our operations in India," Patrick Walsh, Director of Global Partners at the EIB, told PTI here.

Complimenting Prime Minister Narendra Modi's economic reforms to boost growth rate, Walsh said EIB was keen to work with the India government and the private sector in the country in a major way.

"India is a major market and I think the new government is initiating policies to help develop private sector.We are looking at big projects, particularly to finance infrastructure projects and also small to medium size enterprises," he said.

Regional Manager, South Asia, at the EIB Sunita Lukkhoo said the EIB was in talks with Indian authorities and private sector to finance a number of major infrastructure projects including the Lucknow Metro project. So far the EIB has granted Euro 1.07 billion to various projects in India in the last few years.

In January, the EIB had signed an agreement with the State Bank of India (SBI) to extend a loan of 100 million euro (about Rs 700 crore) for lending to private businesses in the country.

This is the third tranche of a total sanctioned loan of 200 million euro by EIB. Agreements related to the first tranche of 55 million euro and the second of 45 million euro were signed in June and November 2014.

Walsh said EIB was quite upbeat over growth projections of the Indian economy.
"We had some interesting meetings last week with Indian representatives on huge range of potential projects. We are going to explore with our colleagues in India in the government and in the private sector.

"We are looking at projects relating to climate change, infrastructure projects like metro network. It is a whole range of projects," Walsh said.

The European Investment Bank is owned by the 28 EU member countries. It borrows money on the capital markets and lends it at a low interest rate to projects that improve infrastructure, energy supply or environmental standards both inside the EU and in neighbouring or developing countries.*


----------



## lightoftruth

IMF Managing Director.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/577310930775715840

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KIND

Hard data


FDI doubles to $4.48 billion in January, highest in 29 months - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Echo_419

PM Narendra Modi reviews progress in Smart City project - The Economic Times

Government plans to set up 2,500 multi-skill institutes - The Economic Times

Lok Sabha passes bill to repeal 35 archaic laws - The Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Echo_419

Rajya Sabha passes bills to allow mine auctions - The Economic Times

Government to announce setting up of 17 mega food parks next week - The Economic Times

Toll collections scrapped at 62 plazas in 15 states: Nitin Gadkari - The Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TejasMk3

India overtakes US as third biggest steel producer - The Economic Times

India's GDP to grow at 8.3% in FY17: HSBC | Business Standard News
India's economic growth likely to be 8 per cent in FY16, says Fitch - Business Today


----------



## The BrOkEn HeArT

India's economy growth rate will be 8.2% in 2016-17 and 7.2% in 2015-16- ADB (Asian devolpment Bank)

Link- www.adb.com


----------



## Bang Galore

* India Raises Record $18 Billion in Wireless Airwaves Auction *

(Bloomberg) -- India said it raised a record 1.1 trillion rupees ($18 billion) in an auction of mobile phone airwaves, as the nation’s carriers bid to protect their businesses from Mukesh Ambani’s upstart operator.

The sale concluded after eight wireless carriers sought spectrum in a process that took 19 days, the government said in an e-mailed statement Wednesday. The proceeds surpassed analyst estimates and the government’s target.

Bharti Airtel Ltd. and Vodafone Group Plc, the nation’s biggest mobile phone operators, were competing to keep airwaves they already use as billionaire Ambani’s Reliance Jio Infocomm Ltd. builds a network to start services. Almost 40 percent of the spectrum at the sale was in the 900 megahertz band, one of the most coveted for voice calls because signals travel farther and require fewer towers to be built.


“The high prices were driven in part by Reliance Jio trying to increase the auction bidding for incumbents, and the incumbents doing the same for Reliance Jio,” said Pankaj Agrawal, a director at Capitel Partners LLP in New Delhi. “There’s no other way the price would have gone up this much.”

The names of the winning bidders and how much they agreed to pay haven’t been disclosed. India’s Supreme Court, which is considering challenges to the auction procedures, will rule on the final results. The next hearing on the matter is scheduled for Thursday, March 26.

*Reported Bids *
CNBC-TV18 reported Wednesday that Vodafone bid about 345 billion rupees in the auction, citing people it didn’t identify. According to CNBC-TV18, Bharti Airtel committed about 275 billion rupees; Idea Cellular spent about 280 billion rupees; and Reliance Jio bid about 110 billion rupees. Spokespeople for Vodafone, Bharti Airtel, Idea Cellular and Reliance Jio would not comment on the report.

Depending on the band, carriers will have to pay as much as 33 percent of their final bid within 10 days of the auction’s conclusion, according to the government’s guidelines. Operators can then pay the rest in 10 annual installments starting in 2017. The permits will be valid for 20 years.

India uses a staggered approach to allocating spectrum, selling 22 regional “circles” of coverage with different expiry dates.

The government had targeted generating 648.4 billion rupees from three of the four bands that were up for sale in this auction. Standard & Poor’s domestic unit Crisil Ltd. in February projected bidders would spend more than $14 billion.


Bharti would have had to spend as much as 161 billion rupees in the auction if it renewed all of its existing spectrum, analysts at Credit Suisse Group AG wrote in a March 9 report. Idea Cellular Ltd., which has the most airwaves up for auction, would probably have to pay about 293 billion rupees, they wrote.

“No one likes to pay 2.5 times the reserve price for spectrum they already had,” said Rohan Dhamija, head of India and South Asia for Analysys Mason. “I can understand why the operators would be upset about that, but they absolutely have a business case to pay that amount.”

Bharti and Vodafone, which both already operate 900 Mhz spectrum, had been prohibited from using those airwaves for anything other than voice calls. The new 20-year licenses will allow the winners to use the band for third-generation technology such as data.

Bidders were required to lodge deposits on their bids before the auction began, with Ambani’s Reliance Jio submitting the largest bank guarantee of 45 billion rupees, according to data from Mjunction Services Ltd., which ran the sale. Bharti was second with 43 billion rupees, and Vodafone gave a guarantee of 37 billion rupees.

Last year, the government raised 612 billion rupees from airwaves in cities including Mumbai and New Delhi.

India’s previous record for a single spectrum sale was in May 2010 when airwaves used for third-generation services raised 677 billion rupees. An auction the following month for broadband Internet services raised 257 billion rupees. 

India Raises Record $18 Billion in Wireless Airwaves Auction - Bloomberg Business

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Ford aims to triple exports from India with $1 bn plant - The Hindu
SANAND, Gujarat, March 26, 2015


Ford Motor has invested $1 billion in a new plant in India which will help the automaker triple exports from the country, chief executive Mark Fields told reporters on Thursday.

Ford plans to make India an export hub for compact cars such as the EcoSport, a sub-four meter sports utility vehicle, and the newly launched compact sedan, Ford Figo Aspire, the first car to be produced at the new facility.

The new manufacturing facility in the western state of Gujarat will nearly double the company's installed production capacity in the country to 6,10,000 engines and 4,40,000 vehicles a year, Mr. Fields said at the launch of the new facility.

*****************

Updated: March 26, 2015 01:49 IST
“China’s dairy model not suitable for India” - The Hindu

While India faces challenges on bridging the demand-supply gap in milk production, China’s approach to dairy development on large tracts of pastoral land would not suit our sustainable development goals, T. Nanda Kumar, Chairman, National Dairy Development Board (NDDB), said here on Wednesday.

The *Indian dairy sector, largest milk producer in the world*, is sustained by smallholder dairy producers.

“I don’t think India will move in that [China’s] direction as we have the economic philosophy of poverty alleviation, employment generation and sustainable development. We want to continue on our path,” Mr. Kumar said on the sidelines of meeting of experts to discuss sustainable dairy development in Asia.

The meet discussed strategies for enhancing milk production in the Asian region where the demand for milk and milk products is set to reach almost 320 million tonnes by the year 2021, as per the estimates of the Organisation for Economic Cooperation and Development (OECD) and Food and Agriculture Organisation (FAO). The region needs to increase its milk availability by another 50 million tonnes in the coming decade to meet the demand.
*
India’s milk production in 2012 was 177.5 million tonnes and it is set to add an estimated six million tonnes every year. *However, regional imbalances and fodder and water availability remain the major challenges in India’s goal of bridging the demand-supply gap in milk production. “Water management is critical for agriculture and dairy. We also have to manage the wastage of feed and fodder. We are also looking at ways to bring genetic improvement in our cattle,” Mr. Kumar said.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Communications & Information Technology

27-March, 2015 11:37 IST
*Government to Invest 10 Billion US $ in the Chip Manufacturing Facilities Coming up in Gujarat and Uttar Pradesh *

Infrastructure for chip manufacturing and designing will be considerably strengthened in India to cater to the growing domestic demand and to cut down the imports in the next few years. Addressing the first Indian Electronics Expo organized by Electronics and Computer Software Export Promotion Council (ESC) in New Delhi yesterday, Secretary, Department of Electronics and Information Technology, Government of India Shri RS Sharma, revealed that the government would be investing US$ 10 billion in the chip manufacturing facilities coming up in Gujarat and UP, where a consortium of manufacturing firms have come up to set up the production bases. India would also be investing US$ 400 million in developing an Indian version of micro-processor. These are part of the initiatives that are under way to create an eco-system that lays focus on high ended innovation. A dedicated fund, known as Electronics Development Fund had been created to leverage the use of venture capital funds to promote more start-ups in the country, he added. 

Mentioning about the advantages that India is endowed with in the production of electronics goods in the country, Shri Sharma said that the frugal technologies that it has evolved has a higher value quotient and are suitable for many countries which are at the same level of development. The Secretary said that India provided an exciting hub for electronics investment mainly on account of the surging domestic market and infrastructure, logistics and financial support being provided to the investors, be they from India or abroad. China undoubtedly is the major producer of electronic goods in the world. Of late, many of the electronics giants are embarking on a China plus strategy, mostly focusing on India. Coupled with Make in India and Digital India program initiated recently by the government, the renewed interest in electronics production in the country can help India achieve the target set for zero import of electronics into the country by 2020. 

Chairman, ESC Shri Vinod Sharma, observed that India’s electronics hardware production should increase at least by 10 fold to catch up with the demand and to meet the target of achieving zero import by 2020 as envisioned by the Prime Minister. India, he said, produces many frugally designed products that would be relevant to countries in Africa, Latin America and CIS. He referred to the example of mosquito repellent, which has frugal designing and cheaply priced but highly suitable to * these countries.*

The expo is attended by over 125 delegates from 26 countries. More than 30 Indian companies are displaying their electronics hardware products at the two-day expo. 

************

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

'90 per cent of Delhi Metro coaches are manufactured in India' - The Economic Times
By PTI | 27 Mar, 2015, 10.40PM IST

NEW DELHI: Sustained indigenisation efforts have led to DMRC achieving the milestone of manufacturing 90 per cent of Delhi Metro coaches in the country and it is now looking to export rakes to Queensland and Sydney Metros in Australia. 

"Sustained indigenisation initiatives taken by Delhi Metro Rail Corporation (DMRC) have resulted in 90 per cent of Metro trains being manufactured in India," according to a DMRC statement here today. 


The initiatives have also boost establishment of ancillary units and helped generate employment. 

"Delhi Metro's initiatives to indigenise manufacturing is in consonance with the 'Make in India' initiative of the central government and the establishment of three Metro coach manufacturing units in India to cater to the requirements of Metro market is a very positive development," DMRC MD Mangu Singh said at a seminar here. 

DMRC officials said contract conditions mandating indigenisation have resulted in major coach manufacturing companies setting up production facilities in the country. 

The contract conditions of DMRC mandate a cap on upper limit of 25 per cent for production abroad while the balance is to be necessarily manufactured in India either through tie-ups or a wholly-owned subsidiary. 


Manufacturing units set up to supply coaches to DMRC are now engaged in manufacturing of rakes that will be exported to Australia for Queensland and Sydney Metros, it said. 

Three Metro coach manufacturing units have already been established in India. While Bombardier Transportation has a unit in Savli (Gujarat), state-owned Bharat Earth Movers Limited (BEML) has a unit in Bengaluru and AlstomBSE 0.48 % has established a new facility at Sricity near Chennai. 

Besides manufacturing coaches, eighteen major sub systems of these coaches have also been indigenised. This has led to establishment of ancillary industry and skilled man power development in house. 

Window glasses, battery boxes, brake blocks, bogie frames, vacuum circuit breakers, propulsion among others are also being manufactured in India.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Textiles27-March, 2015 21:24 IST
*Textiles Minister inaugurates 29th India Carpet Expo *

The 29th Edition of India Carpet Expo was inaugurated at 11.00 AM today, by Honourable Minister of State for Textiles (I/C), Shri Santosh Kumar Gangwar.







The Expo is being held from 27th to 30th March 2015 in Hall No. 8 to 11, at Pragati Maidan, New Delhi.
262 exhibitors are displaying their products from all over India. On the first day, around 200 overseas carpet buyers from Australia, Brazil, Canada, China, Chile, Germany, Mexico, Russia, Singapore, South Africa, Turkey, U.K. and USA registered their presence, besides 120 buying representatives. 




Shri Virender Singh, Hon’ble Member of Parliament from the carpet city Bhadohi; Shri Ajit Seth, Cabinet Secretary, Govt. of India; Shri J. S. Deepak, Addl. Secretary, Ministry of Commerce & CMD, ITPO; Shri Arvind Mehta, Joint Secretary, Ministry of Commerce; and H.E. Ambassador of Slovak Republic, Charge d’Affairs from Embassy of Panama visited the fair today. They appreciated the display of carpets as well as the cultural heritage and versatility of Indian carpets.
The Carpet Export Promotion Council is giving a subsidy of US $800 to buyers from USA, Canada, Australia, New Zealand, South Africa, Brazil, Chile and all other Latin American Countries; and US $550 to buyers from other countries towards air travel expenses. The Council is also providing complimentary hotel stay for the participants.
Briefing the media, Shri Kuldeep R. Wattal, Chairman, CEPC, expressed confidence that the Expo will generate good business and has requested the media to extend their full support for promotion of the event, in order to facilitate handsome business for the participants. He added that the newly elected Committee of Administration is taking all possible efforts for success of India Carpet Expo.
Dr. Sanjay Kumar Panda, Secretary (Textiles) & Mr. Samir Kumar Biswas, Development Commissioner (Handicrafts), other senior Government officials from Central and State Governments, and representatives from trade and media were also present on the occasion.
* India Carpet Expo: A Brief*
The India Carpet Expo is being organized by Carpet Export Promotion Council (CEPC), set up by Ministry of Textiles, Government of India.
The Expo aims to promote the cultural heritage and weaving skills of Indian hand-made carpets and other floor coverings amongst the visiting overseas carpet buyers. It is an ideal platform for international carpet buyers, buying houses, buying agents, architects and Indian carpet manufacturers & exporters to meet each other and establish long-term business relationships. The Expo is one of the largest Handmade Carpet Fairs in Asia, which provides a unique platform under one roof, for buyers to source the best handmade carpets, rugs and floor coverings. It has become a popular destination worldwide for handmade carpets. India’s unique capability in adapting to any type of design, colour, quality & size as per the specifications of carpet buyers has made it a household name in the international market.
Related:
·29th India Carpet Expo starts on 27th March, 2015


----------



## Hindustani78

Updated: March 28, 2015 18:52 IST
‘India can attract significant FDI if it sorts out tax issues’ - The Hindu

Japanese investors remain ‘very positive’ about India, saying there is a big opportunity for placing ‘significant’ FDI if the country can sort out some of its tax issues, a top official of Japan’s financial services major Nomura has said.

Alastair Newton, Managing Director for global market research and Senior Political Analyst at Nomura International Inc., also highlighted investors’ concerns about retrospective taxes such as the Vodafone case, and among other, the General Anti Avoidance Rule (GAAR), which has been postponed for now.

“I do think there is a big opportunity in India (but) if it can get some of the tax issues sorted out to attract significant Foreign Direct Investment (FDI) investment from Japan,” he said at a media briefing on Friday.

The Japanese also view India more positively as compared to other investment-seeking Asian markets, Mr.Newton said, citing the political instability in Thailand, economic growth slowing down in China and people’s reaction to some of the foreign-invested plant and factories in Vietnam as the reason.

“If you look at the offering of other nations in Asia, it is not any more attractive as it used to be. I think India has great opportunities to take on some of that investment if you can get it right,” he said.

Mr. Newton said the Japanese investors have confidence in the current dispensation

“Headline grabbing retrospective tax bills slammed on big companies is a big disincentive to investment in India,” Mr. Newton said. He also shared his observation and comments from other investors, including fund managers who said they would like to do more business in India but the bureaucracy is making it tough.

He, however, said he was hopeful that there would be legislations passed to settle these issues.


----------



## Nicky G

*Top govt panel approves Rs 2.73 lakh crore to modernise cities*

The Centre has set the stage for one of the biggest urban renewal programmes to modernise our cities in recent times, with a top government panel approving Rs 2.73 lakh crore to develop 100 smart cities and upgrade basic civic infrastructure in another 500 cities during the next 10 years.

The Centre’s Expenditure Finance Committee, which does the financial appraisal of projects before they go to cabinet cleared Rs 1,00,000 crore for developing smart cities and Rs 1.73 lakh crore for the National Urban Rejuvenation Mission (NURM), that aims at improving water supply, sewerage, drainage and transport infrastructure in 500 cities.

“Both projects, piloted by the urban development ministry, are likely to get cabinet’s approval shortly,” a government official told HT.

Sources said the two projects would take off simultaneously and complement each other. “For instance under NURM, projects to improve basic amenities like providing water to households would be taken up while under the smart cities program initiatives like introducing 24x7 water supply and smart meters could be taken up,” said an official.

To start with, the ministry plans to develop 20 smart cities by upgrading their physical, social and economic infrastructure during 2015-16. “The idea is to bring about an overall improvement in the quality of life of our city residents,” said an official.

The cities would be selected through a “city challenge” competition. Cities which have a clear road map and meet the benchmark set for urban reforms like implementing e-governance and municipal reforms would be selected. The government will spend Rs 100 crore on each city while rest of the investment would have to come from the private sector.

Prior to this, the only other comprehensive urban modernisation program was undertaken by the previous UPA government when they launched the Rs 66,000 crore Jawaharlal Nehru National Urban Renewal Mission in 2007. However, poor planning and implementation resulted in only 50% of the urban infrastructure projects, undertaken in 65 cities, being completed.


----------



## IndoCarib

'Make in India' initiative: 90 per cent of DMRC trains manufactured in India - The Economic Times


----------



## Hindustani78

EU to end milk quota system: India's exports to take a hit as dairy supply to rise - timesofindia-economictimes

NEW DELHI: Exports of dairy products from India are set to fall, with the European Union abolishing its three-decade-old milk quota system from April 1. However, more dairy products available for domestic consumption could keep prices of milk, cheese and butter in check. 

The milk quota system was introduced by the EU in 1984, to address the issue of overproduction. The EU allocated milk production quotas to member-nations, which distributed it further among farmers. 

According to the system, a member has to pay a levy if it exceeds its quota. 

The EU is of the view that the milk quota system has outlived its usefulness with globalisation of dairy markets and increased consumption of dairy items outside the EU. 

The end of quotas is likely to lead to an increase in milk production in Germany, The Netherlands, Poland, Denmark and Ireland. 

"With the lifting of the quotas, many lower-cost producers like Ireland and Poland will increase milk production and this can lead to a drop in global prices," said S Nagarajan, MD at Delhi-based dairy producer Mother Dairy. "A ripple-down impact on India will mean stable milk and milk product prices and a drop in exports." 


However, increased availability of dairy items could also mean lower remuneration for dairy farmers in India, said RS Sodhi, MD at Gujarat Cooperative Milk Marketing Federation, the maker of Amul milk and butter. "We are watching the evolving global development. In India, the demand for milk products is increasing and we might not see a huge impact." 

India Ratings & Research said in a recent study that the demand for milk and milk-based products remains high in India due to changing dietary habits and rising purchasing power. The study expects the Indian dairy sector to grow at 15.6% in 2015-16 from 12.6% in 2012-13. 

Dairy companies said negotiating better terms for duties on Indian dairy products was a way forward. "Pakistan has reduced import duty on Indian dairy products by 5% to 20%. Other Saarc countries like Bangladesh and Sri Lanka that are big importers of dairy products, could also do so," said Kuldeep Saluja, MD, Sterling Agro Industries, the maker of Nova dairy products. 


Saluja said he expects a 40% drop in annual exports of milk powder, butter oil and butter. 

Prices of skimmed milk powder (SMP) fell to $2,700 (Rs 162,000) a tonne in the global market on March 17 from over $4,100 (Rs 246,000) in April 2014. Mirroring the trend, SMP prices in India have fallen to Rs 160-180 a kg at present from their 2014 peak of Rs 290. 


This led to an about 25% on-year fall in raw milk prices for farmers to Rs 28-29 per litre for buffalo milk and Rs 19 per litre for cow milk, said Shirish Upadhyay, senior vicepresident, strategic planning, at Parag Milk Foods. 


"We are unable to export commodities like SMP since last one year. The government should pressurise the EU, the US, South Africa, China and Russia to open up their markets for Indian dairy products. Also, a buffer stocking mechanism should be established in the country to take care of excess inventories produced during the peak season," he said. 
Global and domestic milk prices have been falling post June 2014 due to lower purchases by big importers such as China, Russia, Venezuela and Algeria. 

Upadhyay said the problem will compound as milk production in India is set to grow 7% in the 2014-15 season due to favourable raw milk prices realised by farmers. 

The Indian Dairy Association has written to the commerce ministry demanding subsidies for Indian dairy companies and cooperatives in the light of the crash in global prices.


----------



## ranjeet

Modi’s pet projects key to $900-bn export aim

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KIND

A bad news meanwhile....Someone start a thread please.

Pakistan officially printing fake Indian currency notes : North, News - India Today


----------



## KIND

Guys...a nice article in *FORBES

Look How Rich India's Become Under New Prime Minister Modi - Forbes*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

ONGC eyes Mexican oil and gas blocks
New Delhi, Apr 5, 2015 (PTI)
State-owned Oil and Natural Gas Corp (ONGC) is among three dozen global energy majors vying for oil and gas blocks in Mexico's maiden licensing round.
ONGC Videsh (OVL), the overseas arm of the state explorer, was among the international firms which signed up to pre-qualify for Mexico's inaugural Round-1 bid offering at the end of deadline on March 31, industry sources said.

The company is pitched against the US majors ExxonMobile and Chevron, Anglo-Dutch firm Shell as well as national oil companies and Mexican players for 14 shallow water exploration blocks in the country's southern region.

Other majors in fray include Mexican state-owned petroleum company Pemex, Norway's Statoil, Colombia's EcoPetrol, Brazil's Petrobras and PTTEP of Thailand.

Mexico is opening up its oil sector to private players for the first time after more than 75 years of monopoly by state company Petróleos Mexicanos or Pemex.

Sources said the blocks on offer may hold prospective resources and are estimated at 3.7 billion barrels of oil equivalent.

Other global players which have bid include Australia's BHP Billiton, BG Group, BP and Premier Oil of the UK, Italy's Eni, Portugal's Galp, Spain's Cepsa, Russia's Lukoil, Denmark's Maersk, Japan's Inpex and Total of France.


Jogmec, Japex and Mitsubishi of Japan, privately held independent Casa Exploration and Mexican player Petrobal as well as Canada's Nexen and Pacific Rubiales are also in fray.

American independents, including Cobalt, Hess, Marathon, Murphy, and Noble -- already active in their home sector of the Gulf of Mexico -- have also put in pre-qualification bids.

According to the bid criteria, companies will have an initial exploration period of four years, with the possibility of a two-year extension. They also have to drill at least one well after winning the block.
While Mexico is offering shallow waters in the Gulf of Mexico in Round-1, more costly production in shale rock formations will be offered later.

Mexico is expecting USD 50 billion investment through opening up its exploration sector to private and foreign players by 2018.


OVL has interests in 33 oil and gas assets in 16 countries and contributes to 14.5 per cent and 8 per cent of oil and natural gas production of India, respectively.

In terms of reserves and production, it is the second largest petroleum company of India, next only to its parent ONGC.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nicky G

*Coal auction unlocks Rs 4,00,000 crore*


----------



## Matrixx

Foreign Inflows Worth Rs 2.74 Lakh Crore in FY15 - NDTVProfit.com


----------



## Matrixx

Indian Economy In for Good Times: Morgan Stanley - NDTVProfit.com


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/585478636523884544

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Juggernautjatt

Vedanta Group asks employees to give up subsidised LPG


----------



## KIND

India's rich temples may open gold vaults for Narendra Modi - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## heisenberg

*Centre rolls out Rs 10,000 crore power projects for North Eastern states*
By Bikash Singh, ET Bureau | 10 Apr, 2015, 10.20AM IST
Read more at:
Centre rolls out Rs 10,000 crore power projects for North Eastern states - The Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## KIND

February IIP growth at 5% versus -2% YoY, fastest pace in nine months - The Economic Times


----------



## KIND

India, France Rafale deal may fuel trade partnership: Experts - The Economic Times


Watch out for future impact of this decision.


----------



## luckych

India to produce about 1,100 billion units of power in 2015-16 - The Economic Times


----------



## magudi

PM Modis Coal Turnaround to Ease Chronic Power Cuts This Summer - NDTVProfit.com


Licence Raj's last sigh | Business Standard Editorials

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

Didn't know where to post this so I'm posting it here. This is a post I received on whatsapp. This is supposed to be BAJAJ's new car which costs the same as a bike. (Could someone confirm this??)
**************************
World's Cheapest Car from BAJAJ, Rs.60,000.
Online Booking Started Today Onwards

INCREDIBLE INDIA!!!













@SarthakGanguly @Rain Man @SrNair @utraash @Mike_Brando

@Srinivas

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Mike_Brando

levina said:


> Didn't know where to post this so I'm posting it here. This is a post I received on whatsapp. This is supposed to be BAJAJ's new car which costs the same as a bike. (Could someone confirm this??)
> **************************
> World's Cheapest Car from BAJAJ, Rs.60,000.
> Online Booking Started Today Onwards
> 
> INCREDIBLE INDIA!!!
> 
> View attachment 215773
> 
> 
> View attachment 215774
> 
> 
> 
> @SarthakGanguly @Rain Man @SrNair @utraash @Mike_Brando
> 
> @Srinivas


Here what i found about this car,hopefully this will help you.
Bajaj goes the Nano way – To roll out $2500 Ultra-Cheap Car with Renault
Bajaj Auto to launch Tata Nano's rival in early January : India, News - India Today

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dray

levina said:


> Didn't know where to post this so I'm posting it here. This is a post I received on whatsapp. This is supposed to be BAJAJ's new car which costs the same as a bike. (Could someone confirm this??)
> **************************
> World's Cheapest Car from BAJAJ, Rs.60,000.
> Online Booking Started Today Onwards
> 
> INCREDIBLE INDIA!!!
> 
> View attachment 215773
> 
> 
> View attachment 215774
> 
> 
> 
> @SarthakGanguly @Rain Man @SrNair @utraash @Mike_Brando
> 
> @Srinivas



News says it is in the range of Rs.1.25 lakhs to Rs.2 lakhs.

Bajaj Auto Ltd RE 60 launches ultra low cost car

Upcoming Bajaj RE60 Car in India, Expected Launch Dates, Price | CarTrade.com

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## magudi

Volkswagen to invest Rs 1,500 crore with plans to make India low-cost export hub - The Times of India


Ache din


----------



## utraash

levina said:


> Didn't know where to post this so I'm posting it here. This is a post I received on whatsapp. This is supposed to be BAJAJ's new car which costs the same as a bike. (Could someone confirm this??)
> **************************
> World's Cheapest Car from BAJAJ, Rs.60,000.
> Online Booking Started Today Onwards
> 
> INCREDIBLE INDIA!!!
> 
> View attachment 215773
> 
> 
> View attachment 215774
> 
> 
> 
> @SarthakGanguly @Rain Man @SrNair @utraash @Mike_Brando
> 
> @Srinivas



But on road price will be much higher between 1.5-2.5 lakh at least ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

Mike_Brando said:


> Here what i found about this car,hopefully this will help you.
> Bajaj goes the Nano way – To roll out $2500 Ultra-Cheap Car with Renault
> Bajaj Auto to launch Tata Nano's rival in early January : India, News - India Today





Rain Man said:


> News says it is in the range of Rs.1.25 lakhs to Rs.2 lakhs.
> 
> Bajaj Auto Ltd RE 60 launches ultra low cost car
> 
> Upcoming Bajaj RE60 Car in India, Expected Launch Dates, Price | CarTrade.com


Oh!
so I guess the car is priced above Rs 1 lakhs. But Dray why is the picture in your article different from the one I've posted?
Do they have many models?



utraash said:


> But on road price will be much higher between 1.5-2.5 lakh at least ....


Yeah, thats what I had concluded. The taxes and insurance might cost the double of the price tag fixed for the car.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mike_Brando

levina said:


> Oh!
> so I guess the car is priced above Rs 1 lakhs. But Dray why is the picture in your article different from the one I've posted?
> Do they have many models?
> 
> 
> Yeah, thats what I had concluded. The taxes and insurance might cost the double of the price tag fixed for the car.


Actually they had two different models.They showed both of these models in the carshow but they will probably launch only one of these as the final product.









I hope that this will clear all your confusions in this matter

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dray

levina said:


> Oh!
> so I guess the car is priced above Rs 1 lakhs. But Dray why is the picture in your article different from the one I've posted?
> Do they have many models?
> 
> 
> Yeah, thats what I had concluded. The taxes and insurance might cost the double of the price tag fixed for the car.



I think your photos will be the final design for the market.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## utraash

levina said:


> Oh!
> so I guess the car is priced above Rs 1 lakhs. But Dray why is the picture in your article different from the one I've posted?
> Do they have many models?
> 
> 
> Yeah, thats what I had concluded. The taxes and insurance might cost the double of the price tag fixed for the car.



But I wont mind if you gift it to me.....haha....
I tagged you in a thread ... Didn't you get any notification?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

utraash said:


> But I wont mind if you gift it to me.....haha....
> I tagged you in a thread ... Didn't you get any notification?


Did not receive any notification.
which thread was it?


----------



## utraash

levina said:


> Did not receive any notification.
> which thread was it?


Youth killed in firing in J&K's Budgam; Mirwaiz Umar Farooq placed under house arrest | Page 4
Check the few post above I tagged you...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

Modi’s visit to Canada generated business worth 1.6 bn dollars | IndiaTV News

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KIND

Mike_Brando said:


> Here what i found about this car,hopefully this will help you.
> Bajaj goes the Nano way – To roll out $2500 Ultra-Cheap Car with Renault
> Bajaj Auto to launch Tata Nano's rival in early January : India, News - India Today


I hope the safety features are in place



magudi said:


> Modi’s visit to Canada generated business worth 1.6 bn dollars | IndiaTV News




I am perticularly looking for more German investment from Hanover Messe



Juggernautjatt said:


> Vedanta Group asks employees to give up subsidised LPG


 
If ppl change country will change


----------



## Bobby

RBI snaps up $49.2 bn in Apr-Feb, highest in 7 years | Local News Udaipur - Udaipur News Headlines - Top Stories & Latest News from Udaipur - Udaipur Kiran


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.dailynewsegypt.com/2015/04/19/sanmar-india-pumps-350m-new-investments-in-egypt/
Daily News Egypt / April 19, 2015 / 0 Comments

Indian companies willing to pump investments in several projects, including solar units production and irrigation development

By Rana Yehia

Egypt’s Ambassador to India Hatem Tag El-Din met with Sanmar Group Vice-President and Head of the Egyptian-Indian Business Council’s Indian arm, Vijay Sankar, said a Ministry of Foreign Affairs statement Sunday.

The meeting occurred as a follow-up to India’s participation in the Sharm El-Sheikh Economic Summit held in March.

Sankar praised the success achieved on the organisational level and the volume of the international participation during the Economic Summit, confirming that some Indian companies seek to pump investments in Egypt.

The main attracting projects are solar cell production and irrigation development, financial services, and development of loading and unloading operations at Egyptian ports systems, according to the statement.

The meeting tackled Sanmar Company’s investments, operating in the petrochemicals sector in Egypt, that are currently worth $1.1bn. Sankar noted that the company has finished all the necessary studies and approvals to add a new production line to its factory in Port Said. The implementation will see the company promote its investments in Egypt with about $350m, increasing Sanmar’s total investments in the country to $1.45bn.

Meanwhile, many Indian companies have a strong and dynamic presence in Egypt, where several companies have become an integral part of the Egyptian economy, such as Alexandria Carbon Black, the Egyptian Indian Polyester Company, Flex Industries, and KEC, according to the Indian Embassy in Cairo.

*Other Indian companies have made a name for themselves in a host of different areas, including Kirloskar pumps and Bajaj three-wheelers, ubiquitous in rural and semi-urban areas.


However, the total Indian investments in Egypt reached $2.5bn, providing direct and indirect employment to approximately 35,000 Egyptians. The volume of trade exchange between the two countries recorded about $5bn.*


----------



## KIND

Government rejects demands from MPs to dilute black money bill - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## luckych

Renault-Nissan plans to invest Rs 5,000 crore to expand Tamil Nadu plant | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis

Yamaha vendors to invest ₹1,000 crore in Tamil Nadu - The Hindu Business Line : Mobile Edition


----------



## Echo_419

KIND said:


> Government rejects demands from MPs to dilute black money bill - The Times of India



Communal govt attacking poor MPs

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TejasMk3

A Peek at India’s New GDP Numbers - India Real Time - WSJ

Still confused about those sizzling new economic-growth figures coming out of India? You’re not alone.

The country’s Central Statistical Office invited analysts and economists to a daylong workshop in New Delhi this week, hoping to explain and clarify the recent revisions to its methodology for estimating gross domestic product.

Those revisions suddenly caused India’s projected growth rate to shoot past China’s, which in turn thrust the nuts and bolts of India’s GDP calculation into the spotlight. Officials were pelted with questions as they walked through the new data sources, the updated surveys, the tweaked methods of extrapolating and scaling and counting.

Much of the information about the new GDP method had already been made public in a144-page document released last month. But who has the time? Here are some highlights.

*1. In India, all cars used to be equal.* In earlier Indian GDP data, the key manufacturing indicator was the monthly index of industrial production, which is based on the total quantity of output in a sample of a few thousand factories.

“The problem is that Marutis and Audis are all put together as the same,” said Ashish Kumar, director-general of the Central Statistical Office. In other words, by gauging only the volume of production, the old series was overlooking changes in monetary value brought about by product improvement and differentiation.

In the old GDP series, a yearly survey of industrial firms supplemented the production index when it became available. But that survey, too, has a limitation: Because it measures activity at the factory level, it doesn’t account for the marketing, development, logistics and financial-planning activities that take place at manufacturing firms’ head offices.

“In the earlier series, we were not capturing this,” Mr. Kumar said. “Because we never had access to any such information.”

The new GDP series therefore incorporates a new database of company balance sheets from the Ministry of Corporate Affairs. For the year ended March 2012, the database includes information from more than 500,000 firms. A central-bank study that had been used previously to gauge corporate activity covered fewer than 2,500 companies.

The impact on final growth rates is huge—and still slightly hard to swallow. In the 12 months that ended March 2013, manufacturing expanded 6.2% in the new GDP series, compared with 1.1% in the old. And in the following year, for which the old series had shown a 0.7% contraction, the new series has manufacturing growing by 5.3%.

*2. All workers used to be equal, too.* Well, at least for gauging activity in the informal economy. Small, unregistered companies—a major chunk of the Indian economy—typically employ unpaid helpers in addition to owners and hired workers. But before, these firms’ output was being estimated by taking the total number of workers and multiplying by per-capita added value.

No longer. The new GDP series uses an “effective labor input” method, which assigns different weights to different kinds of workers based on their productivity. The chart is here:






Central Statistical Office
*3. Agriculture isn’t just about crops, and livestock isn’t just about meat.* Two major changes in the agricultural component of the new GDP series have to do with livestock. The first is a new way of valuing “meat byproducts.” State governments had been failing to provide direct data on the values and quantities of animals’ heads, legs, fat and skin on a “systematic and regular basis.” So, thanks to a study by the National Research Center on Meat, in Hyderabad, these are now being recorded simply as a share of the total value of the animals’ flesh.

Here’s the chart:





Central Statistical Office
Yum. “EOG” stands for “edible offals and glands.”

The second major change to livestock measurement has to do with a different kind of byproduct. “For the first time, we have included the evacuation rate of goats and sheep in the production of organic manure,” said Sunil Jain, a deputy director-general at the statistics office.

Translation: Using a study on how much those animals defecate, statisticians have added that particular kind of biological output to their economic value.

The estimated “evacuation rates” are 0.3 kilograms per day for goats and 0.8 kilograms per day for sheep. The study, titled “Positive Environmental Externalities of Livestock in Mixed Farming Systems of India,” was conducted jointly by the Central Institute for Research on Goats, in Makhdoom, Uttar Pradesh, and the National Center for Agricultural Economics and Policy Research in New Delhi.

With all those “droplets” added in, the value of India’s livestock sector in the new GDP series is 9.1 billion rupees, or $150 million, higher than it was in the old series.

Why did the Central Statistical Office choose to start counting droplets? “It is based upon the observation of the farmers that, ‘OK, if I have to increase the fertility of my soil, I would request a shepherd to leave many animals in my field for a week,’ ” Mr. Jain said.

*4. Finance is still a pretty new industry in India.* Or at least measuring the financial industry is pretty new.

In the previous GDP series, the industry had two main components: banking, which made up 80.1% of added value in the sector, and insurance, which made up the rest. In fact, in the official guide to the old GDP figures, the financial industry was called just that: “Banking and Insurance.”

By contrast, the new GDP series includes separate measurements of stock exchanges and stock brokers. It counts the growing plethora of private investment funds available to Indians. In the old GDP figures, UTI, the formerly government-managed investment vehicle, had been the sole mutual or money-market fund being measured. The Employees’ Provident Fund Organization, the state-run social-security program, was the only pension fund.

Not even informal finance, hardly a recent scourge in poorer corners of India, was being estimated separately before the latest GDP series. It was just assumed to be one-third the size of the formal, non-bank financial industry. Now, private moneylenders’ contribution to the economy is measured using survey data from the central bank.

*5. Hoarding gold is now officially virtuous.* In the new GDP series, households’ expenditure on gold and silver ornaments is treated as part of their savings instead of their consumption. The value of such savings, in the year ended March 2012, was recorded at 340 billion rupees, or $5.4 billion—which, despite Indians’ infamous appetite for gold, represented only 1% of total savings in the economy that year.

*6. When it comes to timely economic data, India is still far, far behind rich countries.* The biggest obstacle to measuring the Indian economy is how much of it is informal: cash-based, outside the tax net and leaving no paper trail. Two-thirds of India’s nonfarm workforce are employed this way.

With measurements on such a large portion of the economy available only via surveys conducted once every five years—less often in some cases—Indian statisticians invariably rely on various workarounds to produce yearly GDP numbers. For the informal economy, the new series uses tax and corporate data instead of blunter indexes of production to project survey findings forward.

That’s ostensibly an improvement. But India’s data deficiencies don’t end there.

In rich countries, GDP can be triangulated: Whether you tally up the value of what’s produced, the money that is spent to buy that production or the income earned from selling it, the total should be the same. Not so in India, where only production data are considered reliable.

Data on securities and other financial instruments are underdeveloped as well. India doesn’t have regular statistics on employment.

“There’s a large number of areas where we have deviated” from the United Nations’ latest guidebook on measuring GDP, said T.C.A. Anant, who holds the title of chief statistician of India—“for a large measure, because we are simply, at the moment, unable to implement those recommendations.”

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ryuzaki

that explains it to the doubters


----------



## Napalm

Working with the Japanese? Make sure your Emotional Intelligence is in order - The Economic Times


----------



## Matrixx

Forex reserves at all-time high of $345 billion | Business Standard News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

Narendra Modi government eases incorporation of business, process to take just 1 form starting today - The Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lord ZeN

*India's forex reserves touch record high at $344.6 billion*

_*2 May*_

MUMBAI: India's foreign exchange reserves rose $ 1.4 bn in the week ended April 24 to touch $344.6 bn, creating a new record. The Reserve Bank of India (RBI) has added close to $ 25 bn in the reserves kitty since January as overseas investors poured in dollars in the local debt and equities market on the hope of economic revival.

The rise in foreign exchange reserves was mainly on account of a $ 1.4 bn jump in theforeign currency assets which stood at $ 320 bn, said a data released by the RBI. Foreign investors are investing in domestic market on hopes that the economy will revive soon. Recently finance ministry called a high level meeting of senior bankers and bureaucrats to discuss 85 large infrastructure projects while all the financial regulators met to discuss ways to deepen the bond market.

The rise in the reserves also comes in response to the rating agency Moody's decision to upgrade the outlook for India from stable to positive while it retained the rating to investments grade Baa3. India has set a economic growth target between 8.5% for fiscal year 2015-16 as against an access growth of 7.2% in fiscal year 2-14-15. On Tuesday, World Bank pointed out that the outlook for Indian the economy has improved significantly but pegged the economic growth at 7.9%.
India's forex reserves touch record high at $344.6 billion - The Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

magudi said:


> Narendra Modi government eases incorporation of business, process to take just 1 form starting today - The Economic Times



Great news I am.eagreky waiting for the next ease of doing business rankings

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jaatram

Government plans mega launch of insurance, pension schemes - The Economic Times

PMSBY will offer a renewable one year accidental death-cum -disability cover of Rs 2 lakh for partial/permanent disability to all savings bank account holders in the age group of 18-70 years for a premium of Rs 12 per annum per subscriber.


PMJJBY on the other hand will offer a renewable one year life cover of Rs 2 lakh to all savings bank account holders in the age group of 18-50 years, covering death due to any reason, for a premium of Rs 330 per annum per subscriber. 



The pension scheme will focus on the unorganised sector and provide subscribers a fixed minimum pension of Rs 1,000, 2,000, 3,000, 4,000 or Rs 5,000 per month starting at the age of 60 years, depending on the contribution option exercised on entering at an age between 18 and 40 years.

The period of contribution by any subscriber under APY would be 20 years or more.


----------



## magudi

Govt seeks to replace 44 labour laws with just five - Livemint

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Echo_419

magudi said:


> Govt seeks to replace 44 labour laws with just five - Livemint



Communal modi going after Double Digit Numbers

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

Centre pulled up for letting RIL sell gas in dollars
New Delhi, May 5, 2015, DHNS:




*The Comptroller and Auditor General (CAG) on Tuesday criticised the Petroleum Ministry for allowing Reliance Industries Ltd (RIL) to charge a marketing margin on its KG-D6 gas in US dollars. *

The CAG also said this led to the exchequer paying out an extra Rs 201.40 crore on urea subsidy.

The marketing margin for GAIL was fixed in Indian rupee, whereas the contractor, RIL was charging it in US dollars, the CAG has said in its report, which was tabled in Parliament.

“Charging of marketing margin for KG-D6 gas in US dollars instead of Indian rupees for a commodity produced, marketed and consumed domestically is incongruous with the Indian market,” said the CAG in the report.

It added that the exchange rate fluctuations meant that the margin rose from Rs 244.31 per million standard cubic metre (mscm) in 2010-11 to Rs 325.51 per mscm in 2013-14.

“Additional impact of charging of marketing margin by the contractor on 15 mscm per day of KG-D6 gas (supplied to fertiliser units on an average) in excess of marketing margin allowed to GAIL, from May 2009 to March 2014, works out to Rs 201.40 crore,” said the CAG report.
“Subsidy claims on account of marketing margin on KG-D6 gas was kept pending from 2009-10, that is, since the beginning of supplies by the contractor,” it added.

“The Ministry of Petroleum and Natural Gas should ensure that the same methodology, that is, charging the marketing margin in Indian rupee, is adopted for supply of natural gas from domestic source for use in sectors where the government bears subsidy burden,” said the report.

*Currency conundrum*

* Govt body GAIL charges marketing margin in rupees, but contractor RIL charges it in dollars
* Exchange rate fluctuations have led margin to rise from Rs 244.31 per mscm in 2010-11 to Rs 325.51 in 2013-14
* As a result govt paid Rs 201.40 crore extra from May 2009 to March 2014
* CAG recommends that govt should pay marketing margin only in rupee for supplying gas domestically to sectors where it bears the subsidy burden


----------



## magudi

Make in India drove FDI up by 56%: data

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

Make in India: Government gives shape to five industrial corridors - The Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BigDaddyWatch

TejasMk3 said:


> A Peek at India’s New GDP Numbers - India Real Time - WSJ
> 
> Still confused about those sizzling new economic-growth figures coming out of India? You’re not alone.
> 
> The country’s Central Statistical Office invited analysts and economists to a daylong workshop in New Delhi this week, hoping to explain and clarify the recent revisions to its methodology for estimating gross domestic product.
> 
> Those revisions suddenly caused India’s projected growth rate to shoot past China’s, which in turn thrust the nuts and bolts of India’s GDP calculation into the spotlight. Officials were pelted with questions as they walked through the new data sources, the updated surveys, the tweaked methods of extrapolating and scaling and counting.
> 
> Much of the information about the new GDP method had already been made public in a144-page document released last month. But who has the time? Here are some highlights.
> 
> *1. In India, all cars used to be equal.* In earlier Indian GDP data, the key manufacturing indicator was the monthly index of industrial production, which is based on the total quantity of output in a sample of a few thousand factories.
> 
> “The problem is that Marutis and Audis are all put together as the same,” said Ashish Kumar, director-general of the Central Statistical Office. In other words, by gauging only the volume of production, the old series was overlooking changes in monetary value brought about by product improvement and differentiation.
> 
> In the old GDP series, a yearly survey of industrial firms supplemented the production index when it became available. But that survey, too, has a limitation: Because it measures activity at the factory level, it doesn’t account for the marketing, development, logistics and financial-planning activities that take place at manufacturing firms’ head offices.
> 
> “In the earlier series, we were not capturing this,” Mr. Kumar said. “Because we never had access to any such information.”
> 
> The new GDP series therefore incorporates a new database of company balance sheets from the Ministry of Corporate Affairs. For the year ended March 2012, the database includes information from more than 500,000 firms. A central-bank study that had been used previously to gauge corporate activity covered fewer than 2,500 companies.
> 
> The impact on final growth rates is huge—and still slightly hard to swallow. In the 12 months that ended March 2013, manufacturing expanded 6.2% in the new GDP series, compared with 1.1% in the old. And in the following year, for which the old series had shown a 0.7% contraction, the new series has manufacturing growing by 5.3%.
> 
> *2. All workers used to be equal, too.* Well, at least for gauging activity in the informal economy. Small, unregistered companies—a major chunk of the Indian economy—typically employ unpaid helpers in addition to owners and hired workers. But before, these firms’ output was being estimated by taking the total number of workers and multiplying by per-capita added value.
> 
> No longer. The new GDP series uses an “effective labor input” method, which assigns different weights to different kinds of workers based on their productivity. The chart is here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Central Statistical Office
> *3. Agriculture isn’t just about crops, and livestock isn’t just about meat.* Two major changes in the agricultural component of the new GDP series have to do with livestock. The first is a new way of valuing “meat byproducts.” State governments had been failing to provide direct data on the values and quantities of animals’ heads, legs, fat and skin on a “systematic and regular basis.” So, thanks to a study by the National Research Center on Meat, in Hyderabad, these are now being recorded simply as a share of the total value of the animals’ flesh.
> 
> Here’s the chart:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Central Statistical Office
> Yum. “EOG” stands for “edible offals and glands.”
> 
> The second major change to livestock measurement has to do with a different kind of byproduct. “For the first time, we have included the evacuation rate of goats and sheep in the production of organic manure,” said Sunil Jain, a deputy director-general at the statistics office.
> 
> Translation: Using a study on how much those animals defecate, statisticians have added that particular kind of biological output to their economic value.
> 
> The estimated “evacuation rates” are 0.3 kilograms per day for goats and 0.8 kilograms per day for sheep. The study, titled “Positive Environmental Externalities of Livestock in Mixed Farming Systems of India,” was conducted jointly by the Central Institute for Research on Goats, in Makhdoom, Uttar Pradesh, and the National Center for Agricultural Economics and Policy Research in New Delhi.
> 
> With all those “droplets” added in, the value of India’s livestock sector in the new GDP series is 9.1 billion rupees, or $150 million, higher than it was in the old series.
> 
> Why did the Central Statistical Office choose to start counting droplets? “It is based upon the observation of the farmers that, ‘OK, if I have to increase the fertility of my soil, I would request a shepherd to leave many animals in my field for a week,’ ” Mr. Jain said.
> 
> *4. Finance is still a pretty new industry in India.* Or at least measuring the financial industry is pretty new.
> 
> In the previous GDP series, the industry had two main components: banking, which made up 80.1% of added value in the sector, and insurance, which made up the rest. In fact, in the official guide to the old GDP figures, the financial industry was called just that: “Banking and Insurance.”
> 
> By contrast, the new GDP series includes separate measurements of stock exchanges and stock brokers. It counts the growing plethora of private investment funds available to Indians. In the old GDP figures, UTI, the formerly government-managed investment vehicle, had been the sole mutual or money-market fund being measured. The Employees’ Provident Fund Organization, the state-run social-security program, was the only pension fund.
> 
> Not even informal finance, hardly a recent scourge in poorer corners of India, was being estimated separately before the latest GDP series. It was just assumed to be one-third the size of the formal, non-bank financial industry. Now, private moneylenders’ contribution to the economy is measured using survey data from the central bank.
> 
> *5. Hoarding gold is now officially virtuous.* In the new GDP series, households’ expenditure on gold and silver ornaments is treated as part of their savings instead of their consumption. The value of such savings, in the year ended March 2012, was recorded at 340 billion rupees, or $5.4 billion—which, despite Indians’ infamous appetite for gold, represented only 1% of total savings in the economy that year.
> 
> *6. When it comes to timely economic data, India is still far, far behind rich countries.* The biggest obstacle to measuring the Indian economy is how much of it is informal: cash-based, outside the tax net and leaving no paper trail. Two-thirds of India’s nonfarm workforce are employed this way.
> 
> With measurements on such a large portion of the economy available only via surveys conducted once every five years—less often in some cases—Indian statisticians invariably rely on various workarounds to produce yearly GDP numbers. For the informal economy, the new series uses tax and corporate data instead of blunter indexes of production to project survey findings forward.
> 
> That’s ostensibly an improvement. But India’s data deficiencies don’t end there.
> 
> In rich countries, GDP can be triangulated: Whether you tally up the value of what’s produced, the money that is spent to buy that production or the income earned from selling it, the total should be the same. Not so in India, where only production data are considered reliable.
> 
> Data on securities and other financial instruments are underdeveloped as well. India doesn’t have regular statistics on employment.
> 
> “There’s a large number of areas where we have deviated” from the United Nations’ latest guidebook on measuring GDP, said T.C.A. Anant, who holds the title of chief statistician of India—“for a large measure, because we are simply, at the moment, unable to implement those recommendations.”


After reading through this I can only find 4 things that make sense.

1. The way they calculate the value of cars. Different cars have different prices and value and that should be taken into account.

2. India has a growing financial sector and the new activities should be included.

3. Seeing buying gold as consumption rather than savings.

4. Different kind of workers produce different value and should be taken into account. Although with so many people in India working in the informal sector accurate data can be hard to ascertain.

The rest is just BS. I mean cow and goat dung is now GDP ?


----------



## kaykay

GST bill passes in Parliament today. Biggest tax reform which has potential to raise GDP growth by 1-1.5%.


----------



## indo

Can somebody ( From economic background ) explain to me , why are we opting for a dual-GST even though the main objective is to unify the market and the tax rate ?


----------



## lightoftruth

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/595966023297150977

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Echo_419

lightoftruth said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/595966023297150977



They should also highlight their efforts about solving this problem

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

kaykay said:


> GST bill passes in Parliament today. Biggest tax reform which has potential to raise GDP growth by 1-1.5%.



Umm it has to clear RS first , LS was always eaSy


----------



## jaatram

Revised Agreement between India and the Republic of Korea for the Avoidance of Double Taxation and Prevention of fiscal evasion taxes on income

http://pib.nic.in/newsite/erelease.aspx?relid=121296 

---------------------

*New Scheme for Women
*
Minister of State (Independent Charge) for Skill Development & Entrepreneurship Shri Rajiv Pratap Rudy has said that to *cater to the needs of potential women entrepreneurs, who may not have adequate educational background and skills, the Micro, Small & Medium Enterprises Development Organization (MSME-DO), has introduced process/product oriented Entrepreneurship Development Programmes (EDPs) in areas like TV repairing, printer circuit boards, leather goods, screen printing etc.* There are also several other schemes of the government like Income Generating Scheme, implemented by the Department of Women and Child Development, which provides assistance for setting up training-cum-income generating activities for needy women to make them economically independent.

In a written reply in the Lok Sabha today Shri Rudy said, the Small Industries Development Bank of India (SIDBI) has been implementing two special schemes for women viz; *Mahila Udyam Nidhi* which is an exclusive scheme for providing equity to women entrepreneurs and the *Mahila Vikas Nidhi* which offers developmental assistance for pursuit of income generating activities to women. Further, SIDBI has also taken initiative to set up an informal channel for credit needs on soft term giving special emphasis to women including training for credit utilization and credit delivery skills for the executives of voluntary organizations working for women.

Press Information Bureau

------------
*
Public/Private Institutions for Skill Development 
*
Minister of State (Independent Charge) for Skill Development & Entrepreneurship Shri Rajiv Pratap Rudy has said that Government has setup *National Skill Development Corporation (NSDC) as a Public Private Partnership entity to promote private training providers across the Country. NSDC has incubated 37 Sector Skill Councils (SSCs) which are industry led bodies intended to align the skilling efforts as per the industry’s requirement*. The SSCs prescribe the National Occupational Standards (NOS) and Qualification Packs (QPs) based on which the training is imparted. 

In a written reply in the Lok Sabha today Shri Rudy said, under the scheme “*Up-gradation of 1396 Government ITIs through Public Private Partnership”, 1227 Government ITIs across the Country have been taken up for up-gradation. The scheme operational since 2007-08 has an outlay of Rs. 3550 crore out of which Rs. 3067.50 crore (Rs. 2.5 crore per ITIs) has already been released. Out of 1227 Government ITIs taken up for up-gradation, 1196 Government ITIs have been adopted by private companies. *

The Minister said, a mid-term evaluation study has been carried out by V. V. Giri National Labour Institute, Noida in 2012 for the ITIs covered in the scheme “Up-gradation of 1396 Government ITIs through Public Private Partnership”. *As per this study report, on an average 66% of the students passed out from the ITIs covered under the project, got employment in the year 2010-11 in different sectors. *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaatram

----------
New Foreign Trade Policy 

The Government of India has announced a new Foreign Trade Policy for the period 2015-2020 on 1st April, 2015. Details of the Foreign Trade Policy 2015-2020 are available at the website of the Directorate General of Foreign Trade at http://dgft@gov.in.


The important measures taken by the Government in the Foreign Trade Policy 2015-2020 to include ‘Make in India’ and ‘Digital India’ programmes to ease the trade are:


(i) Specific Export Obligation under Export Promotion Capital Goods (EPCG) scheme, in case capital goods are procured from indigenous manufacturers, has been reduced to 75% of the normal export obligation, in order to promote domestic capital goods manufacturing industry.


(ii)Under Merchandise Exports from India Scheme (MEIS), export items with high domestic content and value addition have generally been provided higher level of rewards.


(iii)For reward schemes and duty exemption schemes, hard copies of applications and specified documents which were required to be submitted earlier have now been dispensed with.


(iv)Landing documents of export consignment as proof for notified market, can now be digitally uploaded.


(v) There will be no need to submit copies of permanent records/ documents repeatedly with each application, once the same are uploaded in Exporter/Importer Profile.


(vi)For faster and paperless communication with various Committees of DGFT, dedicated e-mail addresses have been provided for various Committees, e.g. Norms Committees, Exim Facilitation Committee etc.


The Foreign Trade Policy 2015-2020 introduces two new schemes, namely, ‘Merchandise Exports from India Scheme’ (MEIS) for incentivising export of specified goods to specified markets and ‘Services Exports from India Scheme’ (SEIS) for increasing exports of notified services from India. The scrips can be used for payment of customs duty, excise duty and service tax. All duty credit scrips issued under both the schemes and the goods imported against these scrips are fully transferable. Further, e-Commerce exports of certain specified employment creating sectors, made through courier or foreign post offices, have been supported under MEIS.


This information was given by the Minister of State (Independent Charge) in the Ministry of Commerce & Industry Smt. Nirmala Sitharaman in a written reply in Rajya Sabha today.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

Déjà vu UPA days? Rupee extends losses to touch pre-Modi level of 64 vs dollar - Firstpost

Thank you Jaitleyji for MAT screw up

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

magudi said:


> Déjà vu UPA days? Rupee extends losses to touch pre-Modi level of 64 vs dollar - Firstpost
> 
> Thank you Jaitleyji for MAT screw up



Srsly the idiots in Finance ministry are solely responsible for tgis


----------



## magudi

Rupee one of the best among EM currencies - The Economic Times

India’s manufacturing, services growth outpaced China in April: HSBC | Business Line


----------



## Sky lord

*To Scuttle GST Bill in Rajya Sabha, Congress May Target Union Minister Nitin Gadkari*

*New Delhi: * The Congress is working on multiple strategies to scuttle the Goods and Services Tax bill, which is to be discussed in Rajya Sabha, or the upper house of Parliament this week. The bill was passed by the Lok Sabha last week.

Sources said the party is hoping that the proceedings will be disrupted over the national auditor's report alleging financial irregularities by the Purti Group, in which Union minister Nitin Gadkari owns stakes. The proceedings in Rajya Sabha had been washed out on Friday following disruption over the report -- with the united opposition demanding Mr Gadkari's removal.

As a constitutional amendment bill, GST needs the support of two-thirds of the House and the government will need the support of opposition parties. As of now, it has the support of several opposition parties which hold power in the states, including the Trinamool Congress, Samajwadi Party and the Biju Janata Dal. The Bahujan Samaj Party, too, supports the bill. 

With only the AIADMK opposing the bill and three more days to go before the House adjourns, the easier option for the Congress to play spoiler over the audit report, indicated sources.

The final decision is to be taken tomorrow on whether the Congress will insist on a select committee, stage a walkout or preserve opposition unity by raising the Gadkari issue.
The Congress, which has a majority in the Rajya Sabha, has said it favours the GST bill, but wants a parliamentary committee to scrutinize the amendments made by the BJP. In the Lok Sabha, where NDA has the numbers, the Congress walked out during voting on the bill.

The bill is pegged as a flagship reforms initiative of the Modi government. It paves the way for a pan-India tax regime and a unified market across the country, ending the multiplicity of central and state taxes.


----------



## magudi

Make in India: Honda plans to make India largest two wheeler hub globally - timesofindia-economictimes

Modi government plans 10,000 km push for road sector - The Economic Times


NITI Aayog likely to junk expenditure criterion for estimating poor - The Economic Times - Number of poor to go up but smart move

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nicky G

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/597702383708176384

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/597710188246933504


----------



## magudi

Nicky G said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/597702383708176384
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/597710188246933504



Thank god finally some sense prevails , was growing tired defending lame moves by AJ

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ryuzaki

magudi said:


> Make in India: Honda plans to make India largest two wheeler hub globally - timesofindia-economictimes
> 
> Modi government plans 10,000 km push for road sector - The Economic Times
> 
> 
> NITI Aayog likely to junk expenditure criterion for estimating poor - The Economic Times - Number of poor to go up but smart move




Smart move?Actually a very dumb move.
More poor=more concessions and freebies,less funds for development


----------



## magudi

Worries over delay in land, tax reforms spook markets, Sensex ends below 27000 - Firstpost

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

magudi said:


> Worries over delay in land, tax reforms spook markets, Sensex ends below 27000 - Firstpost



WTF I am.tired of this pussy footing by the BJP modi must do something to get these things passed fast


----------



## magudi

Echo_419 said:


> WTF I am.tired of this pussy footing by the BJP modi must do something to get these things passed fast



I suggest bringing in a constitutional amendment to remove RS

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Echo_419

magudi said:


> I suggest bringing in a constitutional amendment to remove RS



To much radical


----------



## luckych

Singapore's DBS Bank seeks RBI nod to set up arm in India - The Economic Times


----------



## magudi

Looking to Acquire Oil Assets Abroad: Minister - NDTVProfit.com


----------



## Juggernautjatt

Coal India to invest $20 bn in 5 years

Modi inaugurates ICICI Bank’s first branch in China

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Echo_419

Juggernautjatt said:


> Coal India to invest $20 bn in 5 years
> 
> Modi inaugurates ICICI Bank’s first branch in China



Great news An ICIC wale China walo ko bhi lutenge


----------



## Juggernautjatt

Echo_419 said:


> Great news An ICIC wale China walo ko bhi lutenge


seems like you have some bitter experience with ICICI.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Echo_419

Juggernautjatt said:


> seems like you have some bitter experience with ICICI.



Yaad na dilha yaae

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

Ryuzaki said:


> Smart move?Actually a very dumb move.
> More poor=more concessions and freebies,less funds for development



Its both politically good for the government and practically good for the people

Niti Aayog approach will make more Indians poor - and it's a good thing - Firstpost


----------



## magudi

Electronics manufacturing cluster on fast track - The Times of India

Sweden keen to build smart cities in India via PPP mode - The Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi




----------



## WAR-rior

Ryuzaki said:


> Smart move?Actually a very dumb move.
> More poor=more concessions and freebies,less funds for development


U dint get it do u? Who said that concessions and freebies wud mean less funds for development? Thats exactly why funds for development will be based on investments, FDI and PPP model. 

As Modi say, govt shud only be a regulator not businesshouse. Pople who do business will bring development, govt will distribute that money accordingly.

Now thats perfect combination of Capitalism and Socialism which is a superhit formula in todays date as seen in Scandinavian countries and West Eurpoean ones. 

NITI Ayog plans to do exactly the same which is brain child of our PM.


----------



## luckych

Omaxe leases 2 lakh sq ft of retail space to Chinese firms - The Economic Times


----------



## magudi

Centre scraps Kutch SEZ proposed by the then Gujarat CM Narendra Modi - The Economic Times


Evil modi .Is he gujarat PM or Indian PM?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## luckych

*Hitachi Solutions plans to expand India operations *

"We see India as a central point for our support system in the global network," said Mike Gillis, President and Global Chief Executive Officer of the Hitachi Solutions America Ltd.


The Chennai expansion will be inaugurated on May 21 and another centre will be added at Hyderabad from July. 

Read more at:
Hitachi Solutions plans to expand India operations - The Economic Times


----------



## Echo_419

magudi said:


> Centre scraps Kutch SEZ proposed by the then Gujarat CM Narendra Modi - The Economic Times
> 
> 
> Evil modi .Is he gujarat PM or Indian PM?



Communal modi


----------



## Nicky G



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

Nicky G said:


>



22,556MW of electricity in 1 year ? isn't that the entire electricity need of Pakistan ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nicky G

Star Wars said:


> 22,556MW of electricity in 1 year ? isn't that the entire electricity need of Pakistan ?



Their installed capacity is around 23 GW - might be a few years old data.

Still China is like 4.5 times us.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Echo_419

Star Wars said:


> 22,556MW of electricity in 1 year ? isn't that the entire electricity need of Pakistan ?



Damm you shouldn't had said that


----------



## magudi

Expectations from new govt were probably unrealistic: Rajan - Moneycontrol.com

Coal production surges 11% in first 45 days of 2015-16 amid core sector misery - The Economic Times

One year of Modi government: PM’s reform speed is rightly slow, some slogans not so smart, opines Jagdish Bhagwati - The Economic Times

Railways April freight earnings up by over 17% from last year - The Economic Times


----------



## luckych

Amazon to open office in Bengaluru - Moneycontrol.com

Continuing with its expansion in India,* Amazon has sealed their second largest deal for a mega office space in the last 48 months. After Flipkart, Amazon India has signed a lease for a new campus of over 1.2 million square feet in Bengaluru with IT park developer Bagmane at Outer Ring Road. The deal will be done in expanded phases,* said Amazon.

*The company will be paying an annual rent of Rs 28 crore for the first phase of 4.5 lakh square feet. Amazon is on an expansion mode and is all set to add over 12,000 new jobs in the next 48 months*. They had recently launched its largest fulfillment centre in Telangana


----------



## magudi

Maharashtra cabinet clears amendment to Factories Act, 1948 | Business Standard News

Survival of the fittest


----------



## lightoftruth

Flipkart, India’s emerging e-tailing giant, is valued by private equity investors at around $11 billion. In its next round of funding, it could get a valuation of $15 billion (that’s more than Rs 95,000 crore at current exchange rates).




Railways Minister Suresh Prabhu. PTI

Snapdeal, another e-tailer, is currently valued at around $4-5 billion. Like Flipkart, it has only made huge losses all its short life, but that has not deterred investors from putting millions of dollars in its kitty for funding growth.

Makemytrip, an e-tailer focusing on the travel segment by allowing users to book airline tickets, hotel rooms and cars online after comparing prices, is valued at around $800 million currently. It is struggling to break even in a crowded market for such services.

Now, what if I were to tell you that there is a future Flipkart-cum-McDonald’s-cum-Makemytrip-cum-brand merchandiser in the government’s kitty and – more importantly – makes money on most things it does, how should it be valued?

When last heard of, the boringly named Indian Railway Catering and Tourism Corporation (IRCTC) was given a valuation of Rs 6,000-14,000 crore. Thanks to its public sector status, it is punching far below its weight and worth.

It should be valued around $5 billion now, and, with technology and other investments, could easily be worth $10 billion in five years.

IRCTC is the undiscovered, uncut diamond in the government's haystack. If its profile is raised and it is allowed to raise money to invest in technology and traffic growth, it could even be worth more than Flipkart at some point.

IRCTC is the Indian Railways’ online ticketing agent, and makes Rs 10-20 on every ticket sold from its website. In 2013-14, it sold more than Rs 15,000 crore worth of tickets, earned revenues of Rs 955 crore, and net profits of Rs 72 crore.

That profit figure may sound tiny, but the real jewel in the IRCTC diamond mine is not the cool profits on e-tickets, but the hot customer data it owns and which can be mined to sell even more products and services. _BusinessLine_ quotes IRCTC Managing Director AK Manocha on these stats: *“We have 3.1 crore customer data, get over two million hits a day, and book 5.5-6 lakh tickets a day.”*

IRCTC knows which of its customers live, and their annual spends on railway or airline tickets. It can leverage this information for growth in multiple directions.

The valuation of Flipkart, Snapdeal or Makebytrip is derived not so much from their sales margins or profits, but from the knowledge they have of their customers and their purchase habits. By this yardstick, IRCTC is India’s real e-commerce giant and future Flipkart.

Consider IRCTC’s many pluses.

*First, it is a monopoly. There is no competitor in two core areas of operations –- railway catering services and e-ticketing.

Second, even in online ticketing, half its market is waiting to be tapped. Currently just over 50 percent of railway users buy tickets from IRCTC. This means railway ticketing sales could potentially double. And as the railway network grows, more passengers means more organic growth possibilities.

Third, IRCTC can use some of the vast railway station real estate to not only set up food and other retail operations, but also to vend its own labels. It already has its own mineral water bottling facilities (brand: Rail Neer), and from here to creating packaged food brands is just a step away. At the very least, it can create own labels and franchise them for a fee to scores of small manufacturers across India. Rail travelers are big consumers for your market is captive for several hours during long-distance train journey*s.

_Fourth_, IRCTC can potentially diversify into all forms of ticketing. It is already selling airline tickets, but there is almost no marketing here. Moreover, there is no reason why it can’t sell movie or concert tickets online. A few sensible acquisitions can boost its turnover multi-fold.

_Fifth_, since it already has a database of more than three crore users, it can cross-sell small everyday products to anyone in any place in India. Remember, it already knows where they live. All it needs is a logistics tieup – it is already owned by India’s biggest logistic company, the Indian Railways – for local deliveries, and it could become a poor-man’s Flipkart. If the Flipkarts can use IRCTC to sell, isn't it time IRCTC itself used its database to discover new profits?

_Sixth_, with the right acquisitions, and strong investments in technology, it can become the Godzilla of Indian e-tailing and e-commerce.

_Seventh_, an obvious area for diversification is finance - payment banking and e-wallets. One wonders why IRCTC has not applied for a payment bank licence. Railway Minister Suresh Prabhu should do this pronto. If an e-wallet company like PayTM can be valued at $1.5 billion, an IRCTC payment bank can be worth more.

When last attempted, IRCTC was given a potential valuation of Rs 6,000-14,000 crore – that is, $1-2 billion.

This is nonsense. With the right investments it can be worth at least $5 billion in the next one year, and much more than that over three to five years.

Suresh Prabhu is sitting on huge potential wealth here. If he invests in it, IRCTC can be a potential source of not only future revenues, but huge disinvestment cash in future. IRCTC can provide the fuel for further investment in Indian Railways.

Of course, he has to make a deal with Arun Jaitley to ensure that any IRCTC disinvestment money comes into his pocket and not Jaitley’s.

Suresh Prabhu has a goldmine in his kitty that could be worth more than Flipkart

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

India to eclipse China as top coal importer in 2015| Reuters

India sets April-June oil subsidy rules, no discounts if oil below $60| Reuters

Gujarat government signs pact with ZTEsoft for smartcity projects - The Economic Times

Government to award road projects worth Rs 3 lakh crore, says Nitin Gadkari - The Economic Times

All out to woo foreign capital, Modi govt liberalises FDI for Indian diaspora - Firstpost


India to become one of the most digitised countries: Cisco - Moneycontrol.com

Make in India: German companies look to invest in Indian High-Tech market | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis

Now French aerospace investors eye Hyderabad - The Hindu


Government plans to provide essential medicines at 40-60% low rates - The Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## luckych

Forex reserves hit new record high of $ 353.8 billion - The Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cloud_9

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/601823719644860418
India eyes $1.1 billion solar loan from German bank KFW


> New Delhi: German development bank KFW could lend India* $1.1 billion for rooftop solar projects*, on top of another loan it has extended to help the Asian country fund its ambitious green energy plans, India’s top renewable energy bureaucrat told Reuters.
> 
> *KFW has already offered India a loan of about €1.38 billion ($1.55 billion) to help build a “green corridor” of power lines through nine states*, and Modi’s visit last month to Germany helped advance talks on the rooftop plans, said Upendra Tripathy, secretary in the ministry of new and renewable energy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Transhumanist

*Narendra Modi’s First Year by Numbers: What India’s Markets Show*






A year after Indian Prime Minister Narendra Modi’s landslide election victory, financial markets have given him a positive report card though enthusiasm is cooling.

Sovereign bonds delivered the best returns in Asia amid record inflows from global investors, while the benchmark S&P BSE Sensex index of shares rose more than an emerging-market gauge and the rupee weakened less than most peers. Even so, the currency’s first-year performance was the worst of any Prime Minister in two decades. With opposition parties hindering Modi’s economic push in recent months, investors are reassessing the outlook for Indian assets.

Modi, who campaigned on promises of reviving growth in Asia’s third-largest economy, improving public finances and curbing what was then the region’s fastest inflation, took oath on May 26, 2014 amid much fanfare. He remains popular with voters but businesses and investors appear less enchanted than they were a year ago, according to Rajeev Malik, a senior economist with CLSA Asia-Pacific Markets.


“He remains the person most capable of bringing about a transformational change in India,” Singapore-based Malik wrote in an e-mailed response to questions. “However, investors will have to be patient.”

Here is a look at how Indian assets and some key market metrics evolved in the past year:

*1. Bonds*

Sovereign bonds returned 14 percent in local-currency terms since May 26 last year, the most in Asia, Bloomberg indexes show. Modi joined the Reserve Bank of India’s efforts to tackle inflation by raising subsidized grain supplies and setting stockpile limits to prevent hoarding of onions and potatoes. He also reaped a windfall as Brent crude prices tumbled 41 percent since he took office, cutting costs for India, which imports about three quarters of its oil.

Slowing inflation aided debt gains and prompted the RBI to lower interest rates twice this year, further boosting the appeal of bonds. Overseas investors raised their holdings of the Indian government and corporate notes by $25.6 billion in the past 12 months, more than double the tally of any previous year. Net purchases in April were the lowest of any month under Modi and so far in May global funds have sold more local debt than they’ve bought.

“People are getting a little frustrated with the pace” of reforms, “which is unrealistic to begin with,” said Steve Drew, the London-based head of emerging-market credit at Henderson Global Investors, which manages about $133 billion globally. “We have to give him more time.”

*2. Equities*

The Sensex rallied 13 percent in the past year, compared with a 0.7 percent retreat for the MSCI Emerging Markets Index. The period has seen gains in 19 of the Indian gauge’s 30 constituent stocks.

Modi’s first-year performance scored an average 7.4 out of 10 in a Bloomberg TV India poll of equity brokers, who lauded his government for reviving investor sentiment, freeing up diesel prices to improve public finances, as well as taking steps to rein in price gains and curb the fiscal and current-account deficits. Slow progress on kickstarting infrastructure projects and the non-clearance of certain bills were seen as the major drawbacks, according to the poll.

Overseas investors boosted their holdings of Indian equities by $15.3 billion in the past year, though May is poised to record the first monthly outflows of 2015.

*3. Rupee Loss*

The rupee’s 7.9 percent retreat against the greenback in 12 months is its worst performance in the first year of any Prime Minister since 1997, data compiled by Bloomberg show. The partially-convertible currency ranks 8th among more than 20 emerging-market exchange rates for the period.

That said, the rupee has been weighed down by broad dollar strength in the past few months as the Federal Reserve prepares to raise interest rates, and as the RBI has been buying dollars to build up its foreign-exchange reserves. The currency had tumbled to a record low of 68.845 a dollar in August 2013 after the Fed’s signal to withdraw monetary stimulus saw an exodus of funds from developing markets.

“The RBI’s focus on accumulating reserves hasn’t allowed the rupee to appreciate against the dollar,” said Divya Devesh, Standard Chartered Plc’s Asia foreign-exchange strategist in Singapore. “However, the rupee’s real-effective exchange-rate versus currencies of 36 trading partners is still almost 5 percent higher compared to May 2014.”

*4. Bond Risk*

The cost of insuring India’s debt against default using credit-default swaps has fallen during Modi’s term. Contracts protecting the notes of State Bank of India, a proxy for the sovereign, against non-payment for five years have dropped 36 basis points to 152 basis points, according to data provider CMA. They slumped to a five-year low of 143 in March.

Moody’s Investors Service raised India’s rating outlook to positive from stable in April 2015, seeing off a pre-election risk that the nation’s assessment would be cut to junk. Faster growth, slowing inflation and a narrower budget deficit prompted Moody’s decision. Fitch Ratings also affirmed India’s BBB-rating with a stable outlook in the same month.

From Narendra Modi’s First Year by Numbers: What India’s Markets Show - Bloomberg Business


----------



## IndoCarib

Foxconn plans 10-12 new Indian facilities by 2020: chairman| Reuters

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

IndoCarib said:


> Foxconn plans 10-12 new Indian facilities by 2020: chairman| Reuters



Happening due to oil prices


----------



## magudi

Echo_419 said:


> Happening due to oil prices



Here another 

FDI in automobile sector up 89% in April-February FY'15 - The Economic Times

Thanks to oil prices

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

Power capacity addition at record 22,566 MW in 1 year: Piyush Goyal - The Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Echo_419

magudi said:


> Power capacity addition at record 22,566 MW in 1 year: Piyush Goyal - The Economic Times



Nothing special happened due to oil prices

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## magudi

Govt approves 17 solar parks, considers dollar tariffs to attract foreign investment - The Economic Times


----------



## magudi

Modi government gets rolling! Smart City project, 'Housing for All' set for June launch - The Economic Times


----------



## Echo_419

magudi said:


> Govt approves 17 solar parks, considers dollar tariffs to attract foreign investment - The Economic Times



Happening due to low oil prices

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## magudi

Narendra Modi speeds up capital spending in April to push growth - IBNLive


----------



## magudi

Fiscal deficit in April stands at Rs 1.27 lakh crore - The Economic Times


----------



## luckych

SanDisk to hire 600 in Bengaluru by 2018 - The Times of India

*Storage solutions major SanDisk plans to double its headcount in Bengaluru to 1,200 people in the next three years, making it the second-largest R&D centre outside the US*


----------



## Tridibans

luckych said:


> SanDisk to hire 600 in Bengaluru by 2018 - The Times of India
> 
> *Storage solutions major SanDisk plans to double its headcount in Bengaluru to 1,200 people in the next three years, making it the second-largest R&D centre outside the US*



Nothing to see here. Oil prices are low thats why....

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cloud_9

BS-IV emission norms to be applicable across India from April 2017 


> As per the roadmap prepared by the government, BS-IV emission norms will be applicable from this October in Jammu and Kashmir except Leh and Kargil districts, Punjab, Haryana, Himachal Pradesh, Uttarakhand and most districts of Rajasthan and Uttar Pradesh.
> 
> Similarly, the norms will come into force from April 2016 in Odisha, Kerala, Karnataka, Telangana, Union Territories of Daman and Diu, Dadra and Nagar Haveli and Andaman and Nicobar Islands. Same is the deadline for Thane and Pune districts in Maharashtra, and Surat, Valsad, Dangs and Tapi districts in Gujarat.


----------



## Echo_419

cloud_9 said:


> BS-IV emission norms to be applicable across India from April 2017



Nothing to see here all of this is happening due to oil prices

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kbd-raaf

Echo_419 said:


> Nothing to see here all of this is happening due to oil prices



Don't be silly, MMS did it first 

Also, oil prices.


----------



## Nicky G

Australia lines up investments worth $10 billion for India

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MilSpec

Tata Motors opens flagship showroom, service centre in Riyadh - The Economic Times

Big trucks like Volvo Eicher Commercial Vehicles sales up, smaller ones' lag - The Economic Times

ONGC to invest Rs 41,678 crore on new fields - The Economic Times

Anil Ambani led Reliance Power to invest $3 billion in setting up Bangladesh power plant - The Economic Times

Reliance Power, Adani to invest $5 billion in Bangladesh power plants during PM Modi's trip - The Economic Times

Jindal Steel and Power's Africa unit says to build $400 million Mozambique power plant - The Economic Times


India, Russia to explore feasibility of crude, gas pipelines - The Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kurup

Delhi - Mumbai Industrial Corridor (DMIC)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nicky G

PM Narendra Modi to launch India's biggest labour overhaul in decades - The Economic Times


----------



## magudi

Nicky G said:


> PM Narendra Modi to launch India's biggest labour overhaul in decades - The Economic Times




what folly , they should put all their weight behind GST and things that don't require Parliament ,this is another Land Bill in the making

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

magudi said:


> what folly , they should put all their weight behind GST and things that don't require Parliament ,this is another Land Bill in the making



I agree but Labor & land reforms ate critical & need to be passed ASAP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sky lord

magudi said:


> what folly , they should put all their weight behind GST and things that don't require Parliament ,this is another Land Bill in the making


They have to do this to get manufacturing on the ground. Unfortunately Pappu also understands this, so he will do his best to stop it in parliament.

This time I hope the communication to the public is done better and much in advance, so that the public actually understands and supports these measures.


----------



## luckych

Intex plans ₹1,000-cr capex in Noida plant | Business Line


----------



## Nicky G

India's April industrial output growth accelerates to 4.1% - The Times of India



magudi said:


> what folly , they should put all their weight behind GST and things that don't require Parliament ,this is another Land Bill in the making



Could be but its necessary for our mfg sector.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## raj76

Make in India: iPhone maker Foxconn in talks to build first Apple plant in India 

*Mercedes to make SUV in India *


----------



## Bang Galore

*Bengaluru becomes a magnet for MNCs, startups again*
_Shilpa Phadnis & Anand J, TNN | Jun 21, 2015_





Traffic can be a nightmare at peak hours. Many roads are pot-holed. Experts warn of an inevitable water crisis. But still companies and people are moving to Bengaluru like never before. Some estimate that an investment of over $1 billion has been proposed in the past 18 months. 

The availability of a young, technologically skilled population is driving not just many of the world's biggest brands but many of India's tech-based startups to move or expand into Bengaluru. The trend is accelerating as the world gets redefined by new technological phenomena such as smartphones, social media, artificial intelligence, et al. 

Bengaluru accounts for more than a third of the over 1,000 global inhouse centres (GICs) - facilities that combine technology development with back-office functions - of MNCs in India. But the spate of new announcements of GICs over the past 18 months suggests a fresh urgency. Some of the proposed investments are massive. 

US oil and gas major Exxon Mobil, one of the world's biggest companies, is making a $400-500 million (Rs 2,500 crore-Rs 3,150 crore) investment in Bengaluru to establish a technical and business support services centre. Derivatives marketplace CME Group, which handles 3 billion contracts worth approximately $1 quadrillion (that's 1 followed by 15 zeros) annually, is said to be setting up a GIC in Bengaluru. 

JCPenny, the leading American apparel and home furnishing retailer, L Brands, makers of lingerie brand Victoria's Secret, and Lowe's, the US-based home improvement and appliance store chain, have established technology captive centres here recently. Payments technology company Visa is establishing an inhouse R&D centre in Bengaluru that will hire 1,000 people over the next three years. Payments solutions major Network International, wholly owned by Emirates NBD Bank, is looking to hire 300 people in the city to set up a GIC. 

British Telecom is leasing out 1.2 lakh sqft of office space in the city and is expected to hire 600 engineers over the next 18 months. Wells Fargo, the largest US bank by market cap, is said to be expanding its technology back office in Bengaluru with a fresh lease deal for 1 million sqft. 

It's been no different with many domestic startups. Entrepreneurs who started their ventures elsewhere in the country, are making Bengaluru their new home. Others, like Snapdeal, may not have shifted their base, but their big new R&D expansions are in Bengaluru. As Snapdeal says, for the scale of hi-tech talent they now need, there's no option but to come to Bengaluru. 

Lalit Ahuja, co-founder of ANSR Consulting, a firm that's helping Fortune 500 companies establish strategic offshore captive centres in India, says Bengaluru has the right mix of talent, and contextual business expertise. 

Sejal Shah Gulati's tryst with Bengaluru has turned out to be longer than she expected. The managing director of Time Inc India - publisher of over 90 magazine titles including Time, People, Sports Illustrated, InStyle, and Real Simple - moved to Bengaluru from New York to set up a wholly owned subsidiary of Time that would do circulation, web and tablet analytics, among other things. It has 550 employees, and Gulati says the plan now is to more than double the headcount to 1,000-1,200 in the next 12-18 months. The focus is on technology and analytics talent. Despite the broken infrastructure and traffic snarls, Gulati felt welcomed in this city of immigrants. "I didn't expect to stay so long. It was a very soft-landing for me. And how can I not mention the ideal weather," she says. 

Nasscom Product Council chairman Ravi Gururaj says: "E-commerce and consumer internet firms, technology back-office and R&D centres of MNCs, apart from the IT services firms and the plethora of startups, make the city very unique." 

Aditya Rao of Localoye says he faced problems in hiring when he was in Mumbai, and he found it difficult to get Bengaluru folk to shift to Mumbai. So, when the startup secured funding from PE firm Tiger Global, he shifted his base to Bengaluru. 

Harshvardhan Lunia, cofounder and CEO of Lendingkart, an NBFC that lends short term working capital to sellers on e-commerce platforms, says there is no good pool of big data talent outside of Bengaluru. Hence his shift from Ahmedabad, though he continues to spend time in that city too. 

Bengaluru has talent gaps, in areas like product management, software architecture, and user design. And this is pushing some companies to import talent from Silicon Valley. But Sharad Sharma, cofounder of software product think-tank iSpirt, says Bengaluru will be the first city to close the demand-supply gap in these areas. "The Institute of Product Leadership and IPMA (India Product Management Association) are attacking the product management gap. 

Hasgeek and Zinnov are addressing the architect gap. And a number of players, including Shristi, are addressing the user design expert gap. MNC R&D captives are rapidly building technical career tracks for these specialists," he says. 

There are also signs that road infrastructure - the bane of Bengaluru - is improving. Chief minister Siddaramaiah on Saturday launched the first of the new high-quality TenderSure roads, built in collaboration with external expertise. If this governmental spirit sustains, Bengaluru could look forward to a remarkable hi-tech future.

Bengaluru becomes a magnet for MNCs, startups again - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Echo_419

Bang Galore said:


> *Bengaluru becomes a magnet for MNCs, startups again*
> _Shilpa Phadnis & Anand J, TNN | Jun 21, 2015_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Traffic can be a nightmare at peak hours. Many roads are pot-holed. Experts warn of an inevitable water crisis. But still companies and people are moving to Bengaluru like never before. Some estimate that an investment of over $1 billion has been proposed in the past 18 months.
> 
> The availability of a young, technologically skilled population is driving not just many of the world's biggest brands but many of India's tech-based startups to move or expand into Bengaluru. The trend is accelerating as the world gets redefined by new technological phenomena such as smartphones, social media, artificial intelligence, et al.
> 
> Bengaluru accounts for more than a third of the over 1,000 global inhouse centres (GICs) - facilities that combine technology development with back-office functions - of MNCs in India. But the spate of new announcements of GICs over the past 18 months suggests a fresh urgency. Some of the proposed investments are massive.
> 
> US oil and gas major Exxon Mobil, one of the world's biggest companies, is making a $400-500 million (Rs 2,500 crore-Rs 3,150 crore) investment in Bengaluru to establish a technical and business support services centre. Derivatives marketplace CME Group, which handles 3 billion contracts worth approximately $1 quadrillion (that's 1 followed by 15 zeros) annually, is said to be setting up a GIC in Bengaluru.
> 
> JCPenny, the leading American apparel and home furnishing retailer, L Brands, makers of lingerie brand Victoria's Secret, and Lowe's, the US-based home improvement and appliance store chain, have established technology captive centres here recently. Payments technology company Visa is establishing an inhouse R&D centre in Bengaluru that will hire 1,000 people over the next three years. Payments solutions major Network International, wholly owned by Emirates NBD Bank, is looking to hire 300 people in the city to set up a GIC.
> 
> British Telecom is leasing out 1.2 lakh sqft of office space in the city and is expected to hire 600 engineers over the next 18 months. Wells Fargo, the largest US bank by market cap, is said to be expanding its technology back office in Bengaluru with a fresh lease deal for 1 million sqft.
> 
> It's been no different with many domestic startups. Entrepreneurs who started their ventures elsewhere in the country, are making Bengaluru their new home. Others, like Snapdeal, may not have shifted their base, but their big new R&D expansions are in Bengaluru. As Snapdeal says, for the scale of hi-tech talent they now need, there's no option but to come to Bengaluru.
> 
> Lalit Ahuja, co-founder of ANSR Consulting, a firm that's helping Fortune 500 companies establish strategic offshore captive centres in India, says Bengaluru has the right mix of talent, and contextual business expertise.
> 
> Sejal Shah Gulati's tryst with Bengaluru has turned out to be longer than she expected. The managing director of Time Inc India - publisher of over 90 magazine titles including Time, People, Sports Illustrated, InStyle, and Real Simple - moved to Bengaluru from New York to set up a wholly owned subsidiary of Time that would do circulation, web and tablet analytics, among other things. It has 550 employees, and Gulati says the plan now is to more than double the headcount to 1,000-1,200 in the next 12-18 months. The focus is on technology and analytics talent. Despite the broken infrastructure and traffic snarls, Gulati felt welcomed in this city of immigrants. "I didn't expect to stay so long. It was a very soft-landing for me. And how can I not mention the ideal weather," she says.
> 
> Nasscom Product Council chairman Ravi Gururaj says: "E-commerce and consumer internet firms, technology back-office and R&D centres of MNCs, apart from the IT services firms and the plethora of startups, make the city very unique."
> 
> Aditya Rao of Localoye says he faced problems in hiring when he was in Mumbai, and he found it difficult to get Bengaluru folk to shift to Mumbai. So, when the startup secured funding from PE firm Tiger Global, he shifted his base to Bengaluru.
> 
> Harshvardhan Lunia, cofounder and CEO of Lendingkart, an NBFC that lends short term working capital to sellers on e-commerce platforms, says there is no good pool of big data talent outside of Bengaluru. Hence his shift from Ahmedabad, though he continues to spend time in that city too.
> 
> Bengaluru has talent gaps, in areas like product management, software architecture, and user design. And this is pushing some companies to import talent from Silicon Valley. But Sharad Sharma, cofounder of software product think-tank iSpirt, says Bengaluru will be the first city to close the demand-supply gap in these areas. "The Institute of Product Leadership and IPMA (India Product Management Association) are attacking the product management gap.
> 
> Hasgeek and Zinnov are addressing the architect gap. And a number of players, including Shristi, are addressing the user design expert gap. MNC R&D captives are rapidly building technical career tracks for these specialists," he says.
> 
> There are also signs that road infrastructure - the bane of Bengaluru - is improving. Chief minister Siddaramaiah on Saturday launched the first of the new high-quality TenderSure roads, built in collaboration with external expertise. If this governmental spirit sustains, Bengaluru could look forward to a remarkable hi-tech future.
> 
> Bengaluru becomes a magnet for MNCs, startups again - The Times of India



Brilliant news


----------



## Echo_419

ashok mourya said:


> Bharti, Foxconn announce $20 bn solar project Japan's SoftBank Corp announced investment of USD 20 billion in setting up solar power projects in India in partnership with telecom giant Bharti Enterprises and Taiwan's Foxconn.
> Japan's SoftBank Corp announced investment of USD 20 billion in setting up solar power projects in India in partnership with telecom giant Bharti Enterprises and Taiwan's Foxconn. The Japan headquartered telecommunications and Internet major, which had previously committed to invest USD 10 billion in India over a decade, said the three firms will set up 20 gigawatts of renewable energy projects in India. SoftBank will hold majority stake in the joint venture, SBG Cleantech Ltd, while Bharti Enterprises Ltd and Foxconn Technology Group will have minority stakes. Its CEO Masayoshi Son said Foxconn will help with planned solar equipment manufacturing for the projects. The three firms are also looking at manufacturing equipment in India, he added. "We have committed to invest USD 10 billion in 10 years. In past 9 months, we have already made a billion dollar investment," he said. Bharti Chairman Sunil Mittal said Manoj Kohli will head the three-way venture as its executive chairman while Raman Nanda will be the chief executive officer. India, Son said, has two times more sunshine and cost of constructing solar park is half that of Japan. It would take two years to start a project from the time of land allocation. "With two times more sunshine and half cost of construction, making a solar part becomes four times more efficient. It makes business sense, economic sense and technological sense," he said.
> 
> Read more at: SoftBank, Bharti, Foxconn announce $20 bn solar project - Moneycontrol.com



Happening due to oil prices


----------



## Hindustani78

Nicky G said:


> Australia lines up investments worth $10 billion for India



The Prime Minister, Shri Narendra Modi addressing at the release ceremony of the book "Red Tape to Red Carpet... and then some", written by Mrs. Gina Rinehart, the Chairperson of the Australian mining company Hancock Prospecting Group, in New Delhi on June 23, 2015.




The Prime Minister, Shri Narendra Modi addressing at the release ceremony of the book "Red Tape to Red Carpet... and then some", written by Mrs. Gina Rinehart, the Chairperson of the Australian mining company Hancock Prospecting Group, in New Delhi on June 23, 2015.




The Prime Minister, Shri Narendra Modi releasing the book "Red Tape to Red Carpet... and then some", written by Mrs. Gina Rinehart, the Chairperson of the Australian mining company Hancock Prospecting Group, in New Delhi on June 23, 2015.




The Australian Minister for Trade and Investment, Mr. Andrew Robb calls on the Prime Minister, Shri Narendra Modi, in New Delhi on June 23, 2015.




The Australian Minister for Trade and Investment, Mr. Andrew Robb calls on the Prime Minister, Shri Narendra Modi, in New Delhi on June 23, 2015.




The former Australian Prime Minister, Mr. Paul Keating meeting the Prime Minister, Shri Narendra Modi, in New Delhi on June 23, 2015.




The former Australian Prime Minister, Mr. Paul Keating meeting the Prime Minister, Shri Narendra Modi, in New Delhi on June 23, 2015.


----------



## Hindustani78

Cabinet
24-June, 2015 15:48 IST 
Supply of iron ore to Japan and South Korea through MMTC Limited 

The Union Cabinet, chaired by the Prime Minister Shri Narendra Modi, has given its approval to renew Long Term Agreement with Japanese and South Korean Steel Mills for supply of high grade Indian iron ore, during the three year period from April, 2015 to March, 2018. *The quantities covered under the agreement will be in the range of 3.8 million tonnes to 5.5 million tonnes per year*, and will be supplied primarily from the mines of the National Mineral Development Corporation (NMDC). The contract will be executed by the Metals and Minerals Trading Corporation of India Limited (MMTC) under the Department of Commerce. 

* Background: *

Iron ore of higher grade have been supplied by India to Japan and South Korea under Long Term Agreements during the last four to five decades. These agreements will help continue this relationship and strengthen Indo-Japanese collaboration in several areas of mutual interest, including technology transfer, joint venture, investment, etc. The agreement will also help utilize surplus production of iron ore currently available in India. 

*****

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bobby

wow lot of things happening....with in 2-3 years India will happening place for entire world

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

@Darmashkian Telangana govt sets record with new industrial policy, clears 17 projects worth Rs 1500 crore in 10 days | The Indian Express

Dude this guy is also no douche unlike what i thought earlier

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## East or West India Best

Bobby said:


> wow lot of things happening....with in 2-3 years India will happening place for entire world



2-3 years oil price will go up and India will be behind pakistan. CPEC>>>>> India. Gwador port>>>>>>>> Bombay ports.


----------



## Echo_419

Hindustani78 said:


> Cabinet
> 24-June, 2015 15:48 IST
> Supply of iron ore to Japan and South Korea through MMTC Limited
> 
> The Union Cabinet, chaired by the Prime Minister Shri Narendra Modi, has given its approval to renew Long Term Agreement with Japanese and South Korean Steel Mills for supply of high grade Indian iron ore, during the three year period from April, 2015 to March, 2018. *The quantities covered under the agreement will be in the range of 3.8 million tonnes to 5.5 million tonnes per year*, and will be supplied primarily from the mines of the National Mineral Development Corporation (NMDC). The contract will be executed by the Metals and Minerals Trading Corporation of India Limited (MMTC) under the Department of Commerce.
> 
> * Background: *
> 
> Iron ore of higher grade have been supplied by India to Japan and South Korea under Long Term Agreements during the last four to five decades. These agreements will help continue this relationship and strengthen Indo-Japanese collaboration in several areas of mutual interest, including technology transfer, joint venture, investment, etc. The agreement will also help utilize surplus production of iron ore currently available in India.
> 
> *****



Bad thing we should conserve these resources & produce the steel here



magudi said:


> @Darmashkian Telangana govt sets record with new industrial policy, clears 17 projects worth Rs 1500 crore in 10 days | The Indian Express
> 
> Dude this guy is also no douche unlike what i thought earlier



You know what on the economic front he is delivering quite good Infact better than most states

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

Echo_419 said:


> Bad thing we should conserve these resources & produce the steel here
> 
> 
> 
> You know what on the economic front he is delivering quite good Infact better than most states



South and west is all good bro East needs to catch up fast

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

magudi said:


> South and west is all good bro East needs to catch up fast



Indeed I am more worried about East & North,more about the North though becuz East has some good CMs but north does not even have one specially the UP-Bihar-Bengal belt


----------



## Darmashkian

magudi said:


> @Darmashkian Telangana govt sets record with new industrial policy, clears 17 projects worth Rs 1500 crore in 10 days | The Indian Express
> 
> Dude this guy is also no douche unlike what i thought earlier


@Echo_419
He is no douche, he is very shrewd & cunning. Also he has a brilliant team surrounding him(including his son & his nephew) which assists him in IT & industry, add to that TG is the 2nd richest state in India!!(Thanks to the bifurcation bill passed by Cong. & BJP).[Though honestly speaking his nephew also has ambitions of his own, he too dreams of becoming CM]

The Industrial policy is really good, if you personally ask me. Even scroll.in agrees
Telangana has given industrial projects ‘right to clearance’. But is it really a right?
[If scroll opposes something, you know it is good. Though the article has made some valid points]

But yes, he has made some foolish decisions in the past(getting rid of a hospital so that he can build a brand new secretary in that spot because of vaastu considerations, making a vastu expert a govt. advisor, Snatching University land(OU) to build houses for the poor. Of course he couldn't find land anywhere else in Hyderabad  etc ), He has also been described as 'Tughlaq' by Congress & TDP.(Did you understand the meaning).

He has also been criticized heavily by/received a few raps from the High court for some of his schemes & ideas.[Some where considered too ridiculous, some discriminatory against Andhraites in TG]

Add to that the U-turns he has made from his campaign promises+speeches. For which the blame has fallen upon CBN & AP. 

But yes, he is very abusive & is determined to build a cult of personality around himself & his family. I once posted a link where it was reported that questions about him, his family & his party were asked to students in the Examinations!!(TG-Board). One question asked even compared him to Gandhi!!(wolfchangze posted it)

He is also no Modi(look at his vote-bank politics+populist schemes he has announced+the abuse he throws around on his opponents). He is also an expert when it comes to stroking regional passions & jinogism.

Also Telangana can afford to get good investments because of the excellent Ecosystem surrounding Hyderabad(IT & Pharma created by CBN) & Electronics (created before CBN).

Due to this & the wealth of Hyderabad which has all gone to TG!! TG has a natural advantage over most states. & KCR(& his team know this)

EDIT1:- Centre has also given the 2nd richest state in India some concessions+pro-Industrial moves which will definitely help industries in India


----------



## East or West India Best

Why never any development in Punjab.


----------



## Odysseus

Forex kitty gets bigger, now at life-time high of $355.5 billion | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis


----------



## Juggernautjatt

We will engage with ISRO for launch of satellites for OneWeb: Sunil Mittal
Service that we are offering is for all telcos, not only Bharti: Sunil Bharti Mittal | Business Standard News


East or West India Best said:


> Why never any development in Punjab.


Because state that elect people like Badals doesn't deserve any development.


----------



## luckych

Danaher opens its largest R&D unit in Bengaluru - The Times of India

BENGALURU: Danaher Corporation, the Washington-based science and technology group, opened its largest global research and development centre in Bengaluru on Thursday. The $20-billion group, which is ranked 147 on the Fortune 500 list, said the India development centre here would be a global hub for high-end R&D.

Spread over 100,000 square-feet, the unit has a strength of 500 people. "We are looking to expand with a $100-million outlay in the next two to three years. We aim to double our headcount during that time," Jai Shankar Krishnan, president of Danaher India, told TOI.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Echo_419

luckych said:


> Danaher opens its largest R&D unit in Bengaluru - The Times of India
> 
> BENGALURU: Danaher Corporation, the Washington-based science and technology group, opened its largest global research and development centre in Bengaluru on Thursday. The $20-billion group, which is ranked 147 on the Fortune 500 list, said the India development centre here would be a global hub for high-end R&D.
> 
> Spread over 100,000 square-feet, the unit has a strength of 500 people. "We are looking to expand with a $100-million outlay in the next two to three years. We aim to double our headcount during that time," Jai Shankar Krishnan, president of Danaher India, told TOI.



Great news this will help to create a high tech work force in the countryn

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Darmashkian

Darmashkian said:


> @Echo_419
> He is no douche, he is very shrewd & cunning. Also he has a brilliant team surrounding him(including his son & his nephew) which assists him in IT & industry, add to that TG is the 2nd richest state in India!!(Thanks to the bifurcation bill passed by Cong. & BJP).[Though honestly speaking his nephew also has ambitions of his own, he too dreams of becoming CM]
> 
> The Industrial policy is really good, if you personally ask me. Even scroll.in agrees
> Telangana has given industrial projects ‘right to clearance’. But is it really a right?
> [If scroll opposes something, you know it is good. Though the article has made some valid points]
> 
> But yes, he has made some foolish decisions in the past(getting rid of a hospital so that he can build a brand new secretary in that spot because of vaastu considerations, making a vastu expert a govt. advisor, Snatching University land(OU) to build houses for the poor. Of course he couldn't find land anywhere else in Hyderabad  etc ), He has also been described as 'Tughlaq' by Congress & TDP.(Did you understand the meaning).
> 
> He has also been criticized heavily by/received a few raps from the High court for some of his schemes & ideas.[Some where considered too ridiculous, some discriminatory against Andhraites in TG]
> 
> Add to that the U-turns he has made from his campaign promises+speeches. For which the blame has fallen upon CBN & AP.
> 
> But yes, he is very abusive & is determined to build a cult of personality around himself & his family. I once posted a link where it was reported that questions about him, his family & his party were asked to students in the Examinations!!(TG-Board). One question asked even compared him to Gandhi!!(wolfchangze posted it)
> 
> He is also no Modi(look at his vote-bank politics+populist schemes he has announced+the abuse he throws around on his opponents). He is also an expert when it comes to stroking regional passions & jinogism.
> 
> Also Telangana can afford to get good investments because of the excellent Ecosystem surrounding Hyderabad(IT & Pharma created by CBN) & Electronics (created before CBN).
> 
> Due to this & the wealth of Hyderabad which has all gone to TG!! TG has a natural advantage over most states. & KCR(& his team know this)
> 
> EDIT1:- Centre has also given the 2nd richest state in India some concessions+pro-Industrial moves which will definitely help industries in India


 
@magudi @Echo_419 . expect that article I promised you by tomorrow

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Echo_419

Darmashkian said:


> @magudi @Echo_419 . expect that article I promised you by tomorrow



K thx dude

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ni8mare

Odysseus said:


> Forex kitty gets bigger, now at life-time high of $355.5 billion | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis


----------



## magudi

India's infrastructure sector performance improved in FY15 - Moneycontrol.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ni8mare

magudi said:


> India's infrastructure sector performance improved in FY15 - Moneycontrol.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

Congress to press for five changes in GST Bill - IBNLive

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

Disappointment creeping in over Modi govt’s reform pace: Moody’s | The Indian Express

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CorporateAffairs

magudi said:


> Congress to press for five changes in GST Bill - IBNLive



Id Khaangress still alive? lol



magudi said:


> Disappointment creeping in over Modi govt’s reform pace: Moody’s | The Indian Express


----------



## Lord ZeN

*HTC to start manufacturing mobile handsets in India*
Over a month after Samsung announced that it will soon start manufacturing its Galaxy S6 and Galaxy S6 Edge flagship smartphones in India, HTC is following suit.






According to an _Economic Times_ report, the Taiwanese company has entered into an agreement with Global Devices Network, which has its own manufacturing and assembling unit in Noida (near capital New Delhi). It's worth mentioning that the latter already produces handsets for local brand Zen.

The report notes that trails have already started at the facility, and commercial-level production will begin by mid-next month. The Taiwanese company will manufacture handsets priced in the range of INR 10,000 ($160) to INR 25,000 ($390).

The news comes just days after there were reports that Sony is also considering manufacturing smartphones in India.

*
HTC to start manufacturing mobile handsets in India - GSMArena.com news*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Echo_419

magudi said:


> India's infrastructure sector performance improved in FY15 - Moneycontrol.com



Happened due to oil prices



ni8mare said:


> View attachment 233928



Exactly 


Ivan said:


> *HTC to start manufacturing mobile handsets in India*
> Over a month after Samsung announced that it will soon start manufacturing its Galaxy S6 and Galaxy S6 Edge flagship smartphones in India, HTC is following suit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to an _Economic Times_ report, the Taiwanese company has entered into an agreement with Global Devices Network, which has its own manufacturing and assembling unit in Noida (near capital New Delhi). It's worth mentioning that the latter already produces handsets for local brand Zen.
> 
> The report notes that trails have already started at the facility, and commercial-level production will begin by mid-next month. The Taiwanese company will manufacture handsets priced in the range of INR 10,000 ($160) to INR 25,000 ($390).
> 
> The news comes just days after there were reports that Sony is also considering manufacturing smartphones in India.
> 
> *
> HTC to start manufacturing mobile handsets in India - GSMArena.com news*



Hope they do some actual manufacturing & it just assemblingassembling,Aldo this is happening due to oil prices

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

Narendra Modi has turned India into a magnet: McKinsey CEO Dominic Barton - timesofindia-economictimes

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Echo_419

magudi said:


> Narendra Modi has turned India into a magnet: McKinsey CEO Dominic Barton - timesofindia-economictimes



Never knew he was a Sanghi


----------



## magudi

India to spend $8 billion to boost irrigation, reduce dependence on monsoon| Reuters


----------



## ashok mourya

*Digital India: 15 salient things to know about PM Narendra Modi's project*
By ECONOMICTIMES.COM | 1 Jul, 2015, 01.21PM IST






The vision of Digital India programme also aims at inclusive growth in areas of electronic services, products, manufacturing and job opportunities etc.

NEW DELHI: Moving ahead on yet another pet project, Prime Minister Narendra Modiis set to launch the 'Digital India' campaign, aimed at creating a digitally empowered society and knowledge economy.

The programme comprises of various initiatives, each targeted to prepare India for becoming a knowledge economy and for bringing good governance to citizens through synchronized and co-ordinated engagement of the entire government.

PM Modi will launch the Digital India Week on Wednesday evening urging people to gain knowledge and to empower themselves through the Digital India Programme.

The vision of Digital India programme also aims at inclusive growth in areas of electronic services, products, manufacturing and job opportunities etc. The vision of Digital India is centred on three key areas -

(i) Digital Infrastructure as a utility to every citizen

(ii) Governance & services on demand

(iii) Digital Empowerment of citizens

The Digital India programme aims to provide broadband highways, universal access to mobile connectivity, public internet access programme, e-governance: Reforming government through technology, eKranti - Electronic delivery of services, Information for all, Electronics manufacturing: Target net zero imports, IT for jobs and early harvest programmes.

In line with these objectives, the government has launched some inititaives. Others are being readied for launch. We take a look at some of them:

1. Digital Locker System aims to minimize the usage of physical documents and enable sharing of e-documents across agencies. The sharing of the e-documents will be done through registered repositories thereby ensuring the authenticity of the documents online, says the government.

2. *MyGov.in* has been implemented as a platform for citizen engagement in governance, through a "Discuss", "Do" and "Disseminate" approach. The mobile app for MyGov would bring these features to users on a mobile phone.

3. Swachh Bharat Mission (SBM) Mobile app would be used by people and Government organizations for achieving the goals of Swachh Bharat Mission.

4. eSign framework would allow citizens to digitally sign a document online using Aadhaar authentication.

5. The Online Registration System (ORS) under the eHospital application has been introduced. This application provides important services such as online registration, payment of fees and appointment, online diagnostic reports, enquiring availability of blood online etc, the government claims.

6. National Scholarships Portal is said to be a one stop solution for end to end scholarship process right from submission of student application, verification, sanction and disbursal to end beneficiary for all the scholarships provided by the Government of India.

7. DeitY has undertaken an initiative namely Digitize India Platform (DIP) for large scale digitization of records in the country that would facilitate efficient delivery of services to the citizens.

8. The Government of India has undertaken an initiative namely Bharat Net, a high speed digital highway to connect all 2.5 lakh Gram Panchayats of country. This would be the world's largest rural broadband connectivity project using optical fibre.

9. Policy initiatives have also been undertaken by DeitY in the e-Governance domain like e-Kranti Framework, Policy on Adoption of Open Source Software for Government of India, Framework for Adoption of Open Source Software in e-Governance Systems, Policy on Open Application Programming Interfaces (APIs) for Government of India, E-mail Policy of Government of India, Policy on Use of IT Resources of Government of India, Policy on Collaborative Application Development by Opening the Source Code of Government Applications, Application Development & Re-Engineering Guidelines for Cloud Ready Applications

10. BSNL has introduced Next Generation Network (NGN), to replace 30 year old exchanges, which is an IP based technology to manage all types of services like voice, data, multimedia/ video and other types of packet switched communication services.

11. BSNL has undertaken large scale deployment of Wi-Fi hotspots throughout the country. The user can latch on the BSNL Wi-Fi network through their mobile devices.

12. BPO Policy has been approved to create BPO centres in different North Eastern states and also in smaller / mofussil towns of other states.

13. Electronics Development Fund (EDF) Policy aims to promote Innovation, R&D, and Product Development and to create a resource pool of IP within the country to create a self-sustaining eco-system of Venture Funds.

14. National Centre for Flexible Electronics (NCFlexE) is an initiative of Government of India to promote research and innovation in the emerging area of Flexible Electronics.

15. Centre of Excellence on Internet on Things (IoT) is a joint initiative of Department of Electronics & Information Technology (DeitY), ERNET and NASSCOM.

"The estimated impact of Digital India by 2019 would be cross cutting, ranging from broadband connectivity in all Panchayats, Wi-fi in schools and universities and Public Wi-Fihotspots. The programme will generate huge number of IT, Telecom and Electronics jobs, both directly and indirectly. Success of this programme will make India Digitally empowered and the leader in usage of IT in delivery of services related to various domains such as health, education, agriculture, banking, etc," the government claims

India Inc Pledges Over $70 Billion for PM Modi's Digital India Push

*Everything you wanted to know about PM’s Digital India programme*
Alok Soni | July 01, 2015 at 6:20 pm 

Right from the day of assuming power, Digital India and Make in India have been two big USPs of Prime Minister Narendra Modi. The first steps were taken with the launch of MyGov.in portal. Only a couple of weeks ago, Narendra Modi launched his mobile app to connect further with the netizens. Over the last one year, several initiatives have been taken for introduction of Information Technology to empower people in areas relating to health, education, labour and employment, commerce etc. Digital India Week has been launched with an aim to impart knowledge to people and to empower themselves through the Digital India Programme of Government of India.





*The programme structure*
Digital India comprises of various initiatives under the single programme each targeted to prepare India for becoming a knowledge economy and for bringing good governance to citizens through synchronized and co-ordinated engagement of the entire Government.

This programme has been envisaged and coordinated by the Department of Electronics and Information Technology (DeitY) in collaboration with various Central Ministries/Departments and State Governments. The Prime Minister as the Chairman of Monitoring Committee on Digital India, activities under the Digital India initiative is being carefully monitored. All the existing and ongoing e-Governance initiatives have been revamped to align them with the principles of Digital India.





*Vision of Digital India*


The vision of Digital India programme aims at inclusive growth in areas of electronic services, products, manufacturing and job opportunities etc. It is centred on three key areas –


Digital Infrastructure as a Utility to Every Citizen
Governance & Services on Demand and
Digital Empowerment of Citizens
With the above vision, the Digital India programme aims to provide Broadband Highways, Universal Access to Mobile Connectivity, Public Internet Access Programme, E-Governance: Reforming Government through Technology, eKranti – Electronic Delivery of Services, Information for All, Electronics Manufacturing: Target Net Zero Imports, IT for Jobs and Early Harvest Programmes.



*Key Projects of Digital India programme*
Several projects/products have already launched or ready to be launched as indicated below:


*Digital Locker System* aims to minimize the usage of physical documents and enable sharing of e-documents across agencies. The sharing of the e-documents will be done through registered repositories thereby ensuring the authenticity of the documents online.
*MyGov.in* has been implemented as a platform for citizen engagement in governance, through a “Discuss”, “Do” and “Disseminate” approach. The mobile App for MyGov would bring these features to users on a mobile phone.
*

Swachh Bharat Mission (SBM) Mobile app* would be used by people and Government organizations for achieving the goals of Swachh Bharat Mission.
*eSign framework* would allow citizens to digitally sign a document online using Aadhaar authentication.
The *Online Registration System (ORS*) under the eHospital application has been introduced. This application provides important services such as online registration, payment of fees and appointment, online diagnostic reports, enquiring availability of blood online etc.
*National Scholarships Portal* is a one stop solution for end to end scholarship process right from submission of student application, verification, sanction and disbursal to end beneficiary for all the scholarships provided by the Government of India.
DeitY has undertaken an initiative namely *Digitize India Platform (DIP)* for large scale digitization of records in the country that would facilitate efficient delivery of services to the citizens.
The Government of India has undertaken an initiative namely *Bharat Net*, a high speed digital highway to connect all 2.5 lakh Gram Panchayats of country. This would be the world’s largest rural broadband connectivity project using optical fibre.
BSNL has introduced *Next Generation Network (NGN)*, to replace 30 year old exchanges, which is an IP based technology to manage all types of services like voice, data, multimedia/ video and other types of packet switched communication services.
BSNL has undertaken large scale deployment of Wi-Fi hotspots throughout the country. The user can latch on the BSNL Wi-Fi network through their mobile devices.
To deliver citizen services electronically and improve the way citizens and authorities transact with each other, it is imperative to have ubiquitous connectivity. The government also realises this need as reflected by including ‘*broadband highways*’ as one of the pillars of Digital India. While connectivity is one criterion, enabling and providing technologies to facilitate delivery of services to citizens forms the other.
*Policy initiatives*
Policy initiatives have also been undertaken (by DeitY) in the e- Governance domain like e-Kranti Framework, Policy on Adoption of Open Source Software for Government of India, Framework for Adoption of Open Source Software in e-Governance Systems, Policy on Open Application Programming Interfaces (APIs) for Government of India, E-mail Policy of Government of India, Policy on Use of IT Resources of Government of India, Policy on Collaborative Application Development by Opening the Source Code of Government Applications, Application Development & Re-Engineering Guidelines for Cloud Ready Applications


*BPO Policy* has been approved to create BPO centres in different North Eastern states and also in smaller / mofussil towns of other states.
*Electronics Development Fund (EDF)* Policy aims to promote Innovation, R&D, and Product Development and to create a resource pool of IP within the country to create a self-sustaining eco-system of Venture Funds.
*National Centre for Flexible Electronics (NCFlexE)* is an initiative of Government of India to promote research and innovation in the emerging area of Flexible Electronics.
*Centre of Excellence on Internet on Things* (IoT) is a joint initiative of Department of Electronics & Information Technology (DeitY), ERNET and NASSCOM.
*

*
*Impact*
The estimated impact of Digital India by 2019 would be cross cutting, ranging from broadband connectivity in all Panchayats, Wi-fi in schools and universities and Public Wi-Fihotspots. The programme will generate huge number of IT, Telecom and Electronics jobs, both directly and indirectly. Success of this programme will make India Digitally empowered and the leader in usage of IT in delivery of services related to various domains such as health, education, agriculture, banking, etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## itachiii

AP clears 6 proposals with a total investment of Rs 2,003 crore | Business Standard News

ITC lines up Rs 8,000 cr investment for Telangana | Business Standard News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

Agriculture reform: Government takes first step for a national farm market | The Indian Express


----------



## itachiii

*Implementation of projects rises 8.4% in first quarter, stalled projects decline *

NEW DELHI: A day after Reserve Bank of India governor Raghuram Rajan said there were signs of a pickup in economic activities, more evidence emerged to back this thesis as reports pointed to a rise in projects under implementation as well as a decline in the number of stalled projects.

*Data released by independent economy tracker CMIE showed an 8.4% rise in projects under implementation in the quarter ended June 30, fastest since the September 2012 quarter.*

*Private sector projects under implementation rose 0.8% in the June quarter, the first expansion in eight quarters, *providing boost to the Narendra Modi government that has faced criticism of late for a slackening of reforms.

"*Bottom line from this quarter's release is that the data looks encouraging with projects under implementation improving for the fourth quarter*," Morgan Stanley noted in a report analysing the CMIE data.

Another report said the stock of stalled projects has declined for the fifth successive quarter.






*From a peak of 8.4% of GDP in the quarter ended March 31, 2014, stalled projects' stock declined to 6.6% in June 2015 quarter,* helped by the government's emphasis on capital spending at the start of the new fiscal. 

*Since March 2014, projects worth about 2% of GDP have been unstalled. Progressing steadily, they have now reached a critical mass and can potentially start impacting domestic activity notably*," HSBC noted in a report, which however also noted that new projects were conspicuous by their absence. This view is consistent with a rise in production of capital goods as per IIP data.

*Investments worth Rs 1.15 lakh crore were announced during the June quarter, a 33% rise from a year ago but on a weak base, CMIE had said on July 1.*

*Also, the first quarter of fiscal 2015-16 saw around 165 projects getting scrapped, which is up from 106 projects stalled in June 2014 quarter.*

A heavily indebted private sector has largely been unable to step up investment in the face of weak demand while banks, struggling with bad loans, are finding it difficult to cut rates or lend more to stimulate consumption.Further, bank credit growth fell to lowest in more than two decades in FY15.

"Broad-based recovery seems far off. There might be green shoots here but both domestic and external demand remains extremely weak. There are noisy signals in the economy. Private investments will still take time to pick up. We should see action in the infra sector, which should push investment, but the financial institutions data does not reflect that. Who would lend to the infra sector at this juncture," said DK Joshi, chief economist, Crisil

Morgan Stanley says recent government action should sustain the revival in capital expenditure.

"We believe that recent government action to accelerate the pace of medium term reforms (addressing issues related to land, labour and taxation) will help sustain the recovery in capex..." the report, authored by Chetan Ahya, Upasana Chachra and Nupur Gupta, noted.

*It sees the economy growing at 6.5% in FY16 as per the old GDP series, by which measure growth in FY14 was 4.9%. Under the new GDP methodology Indian economy expanded by a perkier 7.3% in FY15 and is expected to accelerate to near 8% in the current year.*


HSBC said that unstalling projects would provide momentum for some time in the absence of new factories and mines.

"True, new projects are not showing any increase, but they may not really be the right indicator to track turning points. Right now, resolving a substantial number of stuck projects could in itself trigger notable investment spending," said Pranjul Bhandari, chief India economist, urging government to get state-run companies to step up investments.

Much of the improvement is visible in the roads and railways sector where higher spending and policy initiative has resulted in investment picking up.

*In the April-May period, the government has managed to spend 14.8% of its budgeted spending for the year. Within that, 13% of plan funds for the entire year have been spent in the first two months, a fast start to the year.*

Many economists caution that investment activity remains weak. "While macro numbers, right from inflation to current account look under control, the domestic private investment remains weak.

The credit growth does not show that manufacturing pickup is on way. It will take a while to gather momentum. As far as project implementation numbers go, they are coming from a very low base. Government's planned capital expenditure slowed down in May versus April," said Soumya Kanti Ghosh, chief economic adviser, SBI. 

Read more at:
Implementation of projects rises 8.4% in first quarter, stalled projects decline - The Economic Times


----------



## HariPrasad

magudi said:


> Narendra Modi has turned India into a magnet: McKinsey CEO Dominic Barton - timesofindia-economictimes



Hey man,

you are a modi Basher. Any change of heart?


----------



## Star Wars

HariPrasad said:


> Hey man,
> 
> you are a modi Basher. Any change of heart?



Sarcasm is like electricity, Half of India never gets it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

magudi said:


> Agriculture reform: Government takes first step for a national farm market | The Indian Express



Happening due to oil prices


----------



## ni8mare

magudi said:


> Agriculture reform: Government takes first step for a national farm market | The Indian Express


----------



## itachiii

*Rural India’s Changing Habits Make It Less Vulnerable to Bad Monsoons - India Real Time - WSJ*

*Uber to Invest $50 Million in India’s Technology-Friendly City of Hyderabad*

*The investment includes the firm's largest office outside the U.S.*
Ride-sharing app Uber has enhanced links with India despite months of controversy and legal hassles in the country, declaring on Monday that it would invest over $50 million over the next five years to set up a new office in the southern Indian tech hub of Hyderabad.

The new office — reportedly its largest outside the U.S. — will house hundreds of employees, the San Francisco–based company said in a statement. A memorandum of understanding has also been signed with the government of the state of Telangana, where Hyderabad is located, to “create thousands of jobs and entrepreneurship opportunities, foster technical innovation and research into smart city initiatives and a commitment to make significant investments,” according to the statement.

The mobile service will also partner with the Telangana Academy for Skills and Knowledge to train more than 2,000 new Uber drivers by 2016.

Uber has been under fire in India since the beginning of the year, when one of its drivers in the capital city, New Delhi, was accused of sexually assaulting a passenger. This was followed by a ban across the city, with the New Delhi government alleging that the company had flouted rules governing the operation of taxis.

The taxi aggregator faces similar troubles in Hyderabad and is currently not authorized to operate in the city. Its operations “didn’t fit the regulatory framework,” B. Venkateswarlu, a joint commissioner at Telangana’s transportation department, told the _Wall Street Journal_. Uber’s response on Monday was that it is working with the government to come up with a “new regulatory framework” within the next four weeks.

Uber continues to expand in the South Asian nation despite its various regulatory roadblocks and currently operates in 18 different cities, making India its second largest market outside the U.S.
Uber Will Invest $50 Million in India's Tech-Friendly City Hyderabad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## itachiii

Government aims high, wants to be among top 30 countries in ease of doing business index - The Economic Times

NEW DELHI: *India has set itself the ambitious task of climbing into the top 30 of the World Bank's ease of doing business rankings in three years and is confident of breaking into the top 100 in this year's list, which is to be released soon.*

The Department of Industrial Policy & Promotion has sought help from the World Bank to achieve this target and held a meeting on Monday to discuss this.

"*We have started preparing the road map to push India further up the rankings next year*," a senior government official said. "The session was conducted to identify what India needs to do more and with timelines after interaction with the stakeholders. *The target is to break into the top 30 in the next three years."*

*India was ranked 142nd out of 189 countries - below Sri Lanka and Pakistan- in the World Bank's ease of doing business rankings benchmarked to June 2014*. The list is based on 10 parameters such as starting a business, dealing with construction permits, getting electricity, paying taxes, enforcing contracts and resolving insolvency.







An eight-member World Bank team that met central and state government officials on Monday signaled that enforcing contracts is a key area of concern for India. Onno Ruhl, the World Bank's country director for India, also participated in the session, which deliberated issues such as making it easier to start a business, getting construction permits and enforcing contracts.

The government and World Bank took stock of progress on reforms related construction permits in Mumbai and New Delhi, getting an electricity connection and doing business.* The government looked at global best practices in key areas that could be adopted in India.*

"*The challenges are on two issues essentially — one is enforcement of contracts, where the judiciary needs to take action, and the other is the insolvency law, which the TK Viswanathan committee is working on," the official said. "A lot of work has already been done on cutting paperwork and procedures."* In enforcement of contracts, the World Bank follows the evolution of a sale of a goods dispute, tracking the time, cost and number of procedures involved from the moment the plaintiff files a lawsuit until actual payment. *India requires 1,420 days and 46 procedures in enforcement of contracts and is ranked 186 on this count.*

On the overall ranking in the current year, the official said, "*We expect India to emerge as the biggest reformer with a substantial improvement in our rankings. We have done what best was possible in the last eight months. In fact, the work has already started for next year*."

*India is ranked 137 in resolving insolvencies*. Last year, the government set up a committee on bankruptcy law reform chaired by former law secretary TK Viswanathan, which released its interim report earlier this year. The interim report will form the basis for a new law on bankruptcy and look at corporate insolvency in the country.

_*Foreign direct investment inflows into India more than doubled to $3.6 billion in April from $1.7 billion a year earlier and increased 71% from the previous month.*_

Among steps taken to improve ease of doing business in the country are the withdrawal of the requirement of minimum paid-up capital and common seal for companies, allowing single-step incorporation of companies and integration of 14 government services on an online single-window portal. Cross-border trade has been made easier by cutting the number of forms for export and import to three from seven and nine, respectively. The DIPP will come out with its own ease of doing business rankings for the states by August 15. It will assess states on seven parameters, including setting up of a business, allotment of land and obtaining construction permit, complying with labour regulations and environment procedures and obtaining infrastructure-related utilities.

Read more at:
Government aims high, wants to be among top 30 countries in ease of doing business index - The Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SRP

*Modi government is giving Make in India plan a big push with these 10 IPR steps *

NEW DELHI: In a major fillip to the intellectual property regime in India, the Department of Industrial Policy has come up with a multi-pronged strategy to develop innovation and creativity. The Modi government, in its push for a more refined and developed intellectual property regime to boost its 'Make in India' campaign, has announced a slew of measures to promote homegrown talent. Here's what's on cards: 

*1)* More posts: An additional 1033 plan posts have been created, including 666 posts for Patents & Designs and 367 posts for Trademarks and GI at various levels. Already, recruitment is underway. Patent and Trademarks examiners are also being taken on contract to deal with the backlog. 

2) Ease of access: To cater to the immense flow of the papers filed, a single central server at IPO Delhi is in place. The system is unique in itself since there is automatic generation of application numbers as also automatic allotment of the request for examination which is sequential and thus transparent and user-friendly. 

3) Online e-filing facilities: Comprehensive online e-filing facilities for patent and trademark application. This will give applicants two advantages. First, an applicant can file an application virtually 24x7 and secondly, applications can be filed from the comfort of their workplace/ homes. 

4) Comprehensive payment gateway: E-filers given facility of using debit cards, credit cards and internet banking of over 70 banks for making payment of fees for all forms. 

5) 10% rebate on online filing. 

6) Fee Concession for MSME: To encourage inventors to innovate and seek protection for their inventions, a 50 % fee reduction has been provided for MSMEs. 

7) Madrid Protocol: The operationalization of the Madrid protocol for international protection of trademarks provides the user the facility of protecting an inventor's trademark in 90 countries by filing a single application in one language with one set of fees filed at the Trademarks Registry. 

8) International Search Authority and International Preliminary Examining Authority: This will help come up with quality reports at the lowest cost among the international players like USPTO, EPO, JPO. 

9) IPR awareness programmes: To educate stakeholders about the benefits of registration of their rights as also educate the general public, particularly the business community, on perils of infringement of IPRs held by others/ dealing in pirated and counterfeit products. This also includes educating public via the internet media, a portal on the website of office of the CGPDTM has presentations uploaded on various aspects of IPR. 

10) Catching them young: A corner to educate and inculcate the culture of respecting and protecting IPR's among the next generation has been undertaken via uploaded comics which are based on basics of IPRs. 

Modi government is giving Make in India plan a big push with these 10 IPR steps - The Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Echo_419

SRP said:


> *Modi government is giving Make in India plan a big push with these 10 IPR steps *
> 
> NEW DELHI: In a major fillip to the intellectual property regime in India, the Department of Industrial Policy has come up with a multi-pronged strategy to develop innovation and creativity. The Modi government, in its push for a more refined and developed intellectual property regime to boost its 'Make in India' campaign, has announced a slew of measures to promote homegrown talent. Here's what's on cards:
> 
> *1)* More posts: An additional 1033 plan posts have been created, including 666 posts for Patents & Designs and 367 posts for Trademarks and GI at various levels. Already, recruitment is underway. Patent and Trademarks examiners are also being taken on contract to deal with the backlog.
> 
> 2) Ease of access: To cater to the immense flow of the papers filed, a single central server at IPO Delhi is in place. The system is unique in itself since there is automatic generation of application numbers as also automatic allotment of the request for examination which is sequential and thus transparent and user-friendly.
> 
> 3) Online e-filing facilities: Comprehensive online e-filing facilities for patent and trademark application. This will give applicants two advantages. First, an applicant can file an application virtually 24x7 and secondly, applications can be filed from the comfort of their workplace/ homes.
> 
> 4) Comprehensive payment gateway: E-filers given facility of using debit cards, credit cards and internet banking of over 70 banks for making payment of fees for all forms.
> 
> 5) 10% rebate on online filing.
> 
> 6) Fee Concession for MSME: To encourage inventors to innovate and seek protection for their inventions, a 50 % fee reduction has been provided for MSMEs.
> 
> 7) Madrid Protocol: The operationalization of the Madrid protocol for international protection of trademarks provides the user the facility of protecting an inventor's trademark in 90 countries by filing a single application in one language with one set of fees filed at the Trademarks Registry.
> 
> 8) International Search Authority and International Preliminary Examining Authority: This will help come up with quality reports at the lowest cost among the international players like USPTO, EPO, JPO.
> 
> 9) IPR awareness programmes: To educate stakeholders about the benefits of registration of their rights as also educate the general public, particularly the business community, on perils of infringement of IPRs held by others/ dealing in pirated and counterfeit products. This also includes educating public via the internet media, a portal on the website of office of the CGPDTM has presentations uploaded on various aspects of IPR.
> 
> 10) Catching them young: A corner to educate and inculcate the culture of respecting and protecting IPR's among the next generation has been undertaken via uploaded comics which are based on basics of IPRs.
> 
> Modi government is giving Make in India plan a big push with these 10 IPR steps - The Economic Times



Happening due to oil prices nothing to see


----------



## SRP

Echo_419 said:


> Happening due to oil prices nothing to see



Yes all due to oil prices. Prince Owl asked OPEC to give special incentives during the reign of Darinder Moodi. Such a big fart Owl Gandu is.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

SRP said:


> Yes all due to oil prices. Prince Owl asked OPEC to give special incentives during the reign of Darinder Moodi. Such a big fart Owl Gandu is.



Exactly everything is happening becuz of oil prices even if you wet your chaddi its becuz of Oil prices


----------



## ni8mare

SRP said:


> Yes all due to oil prices. Prince Owl asked OPEC to give special incentives during the reign of Darinder Moodi. Such a big fart Owl Gandu is.





Echo_419 said:


> Exactly everything is happening becuz of oil prices even if you wet your chaddi its becuz of Oil prices

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

ni8mare said:


> View attachment 237265



More good news due to oil prices

More of Samsung, Micromax smartphones are assembled in India now | ET Telecom
@magudi @Star Wars
@Itachi
@SRP

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

Echo_419 said:


> More good news due to oil prices
> 
> More of Samsung, Micromax smartphones are assembled in India now | ET Telecom
> @magudi @Star Wars
> @Itachi
> @SRP



Micromax Ambani Adani sab mile hue h ji

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## itachiii

Semi-knocked down devices’ imports rise 64 per cent in June quarter - The Economic Times



Echo_419 said:


> More good news due to oil prices
> 
> More of Samsung, Micromax smartphones are assembled in India now | ET Telecom
> @magudi @Star Wars
> @Itachi
> @SRP



bhai, my user name is itachiii it has 3 i's in the end.. while the one you tagged itachi is a pakistani..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

Modi government to link Ken, Betwa rivers by year-end - The Economic Times


----------



## Echo_419

itachiii said:


> Semi-knocked down devices’ imports rise 64 per cent in June quarter - The Economic Times
> 
> 
> 
> bhai, my user name is itachiii it has 3 i's in the end.. while the one you tagged itachi is a pakistani..



Ohh.sorry bhai BTW this is a great news its the 1st step to establish a ecosystem for electronics manufacturing in this country


----------



## itachiii

Echo_419 said:


> Ohh.sorry bhai BTW this is a great news its the 1st step to establish a ecosystem for electronics manufacturing in this country



exactly assembling is the first phase before we start manufacturing electronic goods and smart phones in India... 

go through this.. probably the today's best news... 

Make in India: Govt may make strategic sector source chips from local manufacturers


----------



## itachiii

$500-m ADB loan likely for Chennai-Vizag corridor | Business Line

@Darmashkian

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## itachiii

Ronchak said:


> This is the best news it will also make government to speed up thr two Semiconductor manufacturing Fab.
> I am an entrepreneur and i will tell you it will give big boost to semiconductor economy.



hope so.. at this stage the nation needs one big investment in semiconductor industry to start things rolling... the following investments will come as time moves.. BTW what does your enterprise deal with ?



Ronchak said:


> Aldo india can have it's google, its twitter and it's facebook but they need to be banned because it's very hard for startups to come out against established player. That;s how other countries had their own search engines and social networking sites. That's what China Did. They banned Google and facebook. See



I am not completely in to the idea of banning fb/gogle in India in order to let Indian social networking sites grow.. our networking sites need to get much more competent and innovative to create a niche for itself in the sector.. not to forget the losses that we will incur due to this.. both google and facebook have established there offices in india and google is in talks to build its second biggest office after us in hyderabad..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## itachiii

*Make in India: Chinese telecom giant Huawei to set up a unit in Tamil Nadu*

NEW DELHI:* Within two months of Prime Minister Narendra Modi's visit to China during which he had promised an easy investment regime for Chinese companies, the Home Ministry has cleared a 19-month-old proposal from China's biggest telecom gear maker, Huawei, to set up a unit in Tamil Nadu. *

MHA cleared the proposal last week after it was submitted way back on December 13, 2103 by Huawei Telecommunications (India) Pvt Ltd for setting up a unit for electronics/telecom hardware and support services including trading and logistics activities at SIPCOT Special Economic Zone, Sriperumbudur in Tamil Nadu. This could now help Huawei to manufacture telecom gear for the first time for the Indian market, a point which was a major concern earlier for Indian security agencies given the possibility of the gear being infected with malware or bugs.

*The company will however need to reserve key technical positions for Indian nationals and also get separate security clearances from the Home Ministry if it wishes to appoint a foreign national as its Chairman, Managing Director, Chief Executive Officer and Chief Financial Officer.* The Department of Telecom (DOT) will also draw up "mandatory security parameters" in addition to technical, quality and interface parameters to enable the definition of clear security standards for technical equipment relating to network system and set up state-of-the-art testing facilities within one year to check foreign equipment entering the Indian market. 

The security clearance for setting up of this manufacturing unit has been conveyed to the DIPP and Department of Telecom (DOT) last week, a senior home ministry official said.* Huawei India has an existing SEZ in Chennai where it manufactures optical network transmission systems purely for export markets like China, APAC & the Middle East. *Shortly after Narendra Modi became PM and launched his `Make in India' drive, Huawei also applied for DTA (Domestic Tariff Area) status for this facility so that it could either set aside a portion of the Chennai output for the India market or alternately set up a separate telecom gear manufacturing unit dedicated for the India market. The Security clearance from the home ministry is expected to hasten that process now.

The issue of conferring DTA status will now be taken up by the commerce ministry, an official said.* Huawei recently invested some $170 million in an R&D facility in Bangalore. *The 5000-seater facility went live in February. Some 3,500 techies are involved in software development/coding and associated R&D work purely for Huawei's global clients. 65% of all Indian telecom equipment presently is said to be Chinese-made, officials added. 

In respect of Huawei, the government has stipulated conditions to both DIPP and DOT, as per the home ministry's new 'national security clearance policy' which was cleared last month to ensure achieving the 'Ease of Business' and 'Make in India' policy of Prime Minister Narendra Modi. *One, the DIPP and DOT have been asked to tell Huawei to reserve critical positions from national security point of view like the Office-In-Charge of technical operations and Chief Security Officer to Indian nationals in Huin Huawei Telecommunications (India).*

Also, the MHA has stipulated that its clearance will be required in respect of the Chairman, Managing Director, Chief Executive Officer and Chief Financial Officer, if the position is held by foreign nationals. DOT has also been asked to ensure setting up of state-of-the-art laboratory and certification facilities for security certification of foreign equipment entering the Indian market, through both direct and indirect routes. The Home Ministry has also specified to DOT that there should be continious testing and audit of networks, after the deployment of such equipment and that all these requirements and systems should be in place in a one-year time-frame. 

Read more at:
Make in India: Chinese telecom giant Huawei to set up a unit in Tamil Nadu - The Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

PM Narendra Modi Takes the Wheel to Drive Road Building Out of Mire


----------



## itachiii

3M may invest more to make India its first global export hub - The Economic Times


----------



## ranjeet

More investments in railway will boost economy by 2-3%: Suresh Prabhu - The Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

Jan Dhan Yojna update .... zero balance a/cs drops.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Star Wars

ranjeet said:


> Jan Dhan Yojna update .... zero balance a/cs drops.




Due to oil prices...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## magudi

ranjeet said:


> Jan Dhan Yojna update .... zero balance a/cs drops.



Not gonna believe this until my ndtv does truth vs hype

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

magudi said:


> Not gonna believe this until my ndtv does truth vs hype


you want to hit the bar after that?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Samudra Manthan

Please watch Arthakranti proposal and how it will change India if implemented.






Watch from 6:00 mins.


----------



## Hindustani78

Hindustani78 said:


> Cabinet
> 24-June, 2015 15:48 IST
> Supply of iron ore to Japan and South Korea through MMTC Limited
> 
> The Union Cabinet, chaired by the Prime Minister Shri Narendra Modi, has given its approval to renew Long Term Agreement with Japanese and South Korean Steel Mills for supply of high grade Indian iron ore, during the three year period from April, 2015 to March, 2018. *The quantities covered under the agreement will be in the range of 3.8 million tonnes to 5.5 million tonnes per year*, and will be supplied primarily from the mines of the National Mineral Development Corporation (NMDC). The contract will be executed by the Metals and Minerals Trading Corporation of India Limited (MMTC) under the Department of Commerce.
> 
> * Background: *
> 
> Iron ore of higher grade have been supplied by India to Japan and South Korea under Long Term Agreements during the last four to five decades. These agreements will help continue this relationship and strengthen Indo-Japanese collaboration in several areas of mutual interest, including technology transfer, joint venture, investment, etc. The agreement will also help utilize surplus production of iron ore currently available in India.
> 
> *****




Ministry of Steel
27-July, 2015 17:38 IST
Export of Iron Ore Government has approved exports under the* Long Term Agreements (LTAs) to Japan and South Korea through MMTC for supplying 16.5 million tonne (MT) of high grade iron ore. *

*The foreign exchange expected to be earned is around US $311.05 million per annum at current sale prices against export of iron ore under LTAs. *

At present production of iron ore in the country is sufficient to meet the demand of domestic steel industry however there may be regional shortages in some states like Karnataka due to legal and regulatory issues. 

Export duty at the rate of 30% ad valorem on all varieties of iron ore with effect from 30.12.2011 and 5% ad valorem on iron ore pellets with effect from 27.1.2014 is imposed. Further, export duty at the rate of 10% has been levied on iron ore containing Fe less than 58% with effect from 30.4.2015. 

This Information was provided by the Minister of State for ministry of Steel and Mines, Shri Vishnu Deo Sai in reply to a question in Lok Sabha today. 

*****


----------



## Echo_419

magudi said:


> PM Narendra Modi Takes the Wheel to Drive Road Building Out of Mire



Wrong title it should say PM oil prices 



ranjeet said:


> Jan Dhan Yojna update .... zero balance a/cs drops.



Low oil prices can achieve almost anything

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

Sonia versus Kalam? - The Hindu

Sonia versus Kalam? - The Hindu

BJP-led construction work helping the industry regain from its downfall | Business Insider India


----------



## itachiii

Make in India: Lava to invest Rs 2,615 crore in 2 manufacturing units - The Times of India

Make In India: Lava Pledges Investment of Rs 2615 Cr To Scale Up Production To 18M Units P.M

Make in India: Motorola planning manufacturing facility in India – Tech2


----------



## magudi

Driven by PM Modi's Make in India, Japan's Igarashi to re-enter India - The Economic Times


----------



## itachiii

magudi said:


> Driven by PM Modi's Make in India, Japan's Igarashi to re-enter India - The Economic Times



hmm.. looks like a lot of companies are re-entering Indian market foxconn, there was an other automobile company and now this... may be this govt should emphasize more on getting back those companies that left India than trying to get new ones..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

Railways Rs 81,459 cr worth 'Dedicated Freight Corridor' project to be completed by 2019 - The Times of India

*Currently goods trains are moving at 25/26 km per hour speed. The speed will go up to 100 km per hour on the DFC which will be beneficial for the industry.*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## magudi

India received $19.78 billion FDI from nations visited by Narendra Modi in FY15 - The Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

Government to upgrade eight National Highways to world class express highways - The Economic Times

Government may add 'tree transplantation' clause in highway contracts for speedy environmental clearances - The Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## magudi

Boost for Make in India: Taiwan's Foxconn mounts $5 billion warchest - Firstpost

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ni8mare

magudi said:


> India received $19.78 billion FDI from nations visited by Narendra Modi in FY15 - The Economic Times





magudi said:


> Boost for Make in India: Taiwan's Foxconn mounts $5 billion warchest - Firstpost


----------



## ranjeet

ni8mare said:


> View attachment 245020



You are not wrong there. 

Crude Prices Likely to Remain in Current Range: Indian Oil - NDTVProfit.com


----------



## magudi

Government approves 17,000-crore highways upgradation projects - The Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Marxist

*Industrial output grows at 4-month high of 3.8% in June*

*NEW DELHI: Industrial production expanded at a 4-month high rate of 3.8 per cent in June due to improvement in manufacturing activity.
*
Measured in terms of the
*Index of Industrial Production (IIP), industrial production had grown 4.3 per cent in June last year, as per the data released by Central Statistics Office (CSO) today.*

The IIP growth for May has been revised downwards to 2.5 per cent from the earlier estimate of 2.7 per cent. It had grown at a rate of 3.35 per cent in April, and 2.5 per cent in March. The factory output growth was recorded at 4.9 per cent in February.

For the first quarter (April-June) of the current fiscal, the industrial production is at 3.2 per cent, as compared to 4.5 per cent growth in the year-ago period.

The manufacturing sector which constitutes over 75 per cent of the index, grew at 4.6 per cent in June compared to 2.9 per cent in the same month last year.

During April-June period, the sector grew by 3.6 per cent compared to 3.9 per cent in the year-ago quarter.

However, the output of capital goods, a barometer of investment, contracted by 3.6 per cent compared to 23.3 per cent growth in the same month last year.

For the April-June period, the capital goods production is up at 1.5 per cent, compared to 13.7 per cent growth in the corresponding period a year ago.

In terms of industries, 16 out of 22 groups in the manufacturing sector have shown positive growth in June, as compared to the same month of last fiscal.

Industrial output grows at 4-month high of 3.8% in June - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sumoto

That's wonderful news.


----------



## magudi

www.blogs.wsj.com/briefly/2015/08/12/five-things-that-show-modis-make-in-india-campaign-is-working/

Someone make a thread and tag haters, let's see them butt hurtz


----------



## Star Wars

magudi said:


> www.blogs.wsj.com/briefly/2015/08/12/five-things-that-show-modis-make-in-india-campaign-is-working/
> 
> Someone make a thread and tag haters, let's see them butt hurtz



Kinda sad such news would be butt hurt for some people...but thats the level of Hate

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Echo_419

magudi said:


> Government approves 17,000-crore highways upgradation projects - The Economic Times



Wrong title right title should be oil prices approve upgradation of highways

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## magudi

Echo_419 said:


> Wrong title right title should be oil prices approve upgradation of highways



Nope its gold prices

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

magudi said:


> www.blogs.wsj.com/briefly/2015/08/12/five-things-that-show-modis-make-in-india-campaign-is-working/
> 
> Someone make a thread and tag haters, let's see them butt hurtz



link does not exist ... propaganda article .... nothing surprising from bhakts like you ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

kurup said:


> link does not exist ... propaganda article .... nothing surprising from bhakts like you ....



5 Things That Show Modi’s ‘Make in India’ Campaign Is Working - WSJ


*FDI is surging*

Foreign direct investment between October and May was up 40% to $23.7 billion from the same period a year earlier. Net investments by foreign institutional investors, or the money coming through financial markets, totaled $40.92 billion in the fiscal year ended March 31, roughly seven times as much as in the prior year.


*Industrial production is warming*

The pick-up in investments is starting to show in the country’s industrial production numbers. Official data show India’s industrial production rose an average 2.7% year-over-year in the seven month period from October to May. Nothing spectacular one may say. But it is a significant step up from the measly 0.6% increase during the comparable period a year earlier.


*Foxconn bet billions*

Contract-manufacturing giant Foxconn last weekend announced plans to spend $5 billion on factories and research and development in the western Indian state of Maharashtra. The company is one of the many looking to produce in India as the country’s consumers spend more on electronics.


*GM doubled down*
General Motors Co. recently announced it will invest another $1 billion. It has struggled to gain market share in India but its decision to pour in more funds and retool so it can make cars for domestic consumption and export shows it expects things to improve.


*Uber is ramping up its roll out*
While it is a services company and not a manufacturer, ride-hailing app Uber Technologies is ramping up its commitment to India. India is already its second-largest market in terms of cities served. To meet growing demand, Uber recently announced will invest $1 billion over nine months to build its network in India.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Star Wars

Exports Dip by 10.30%, Imports Dip by 10.28% and Trade deficit narrows to USD 12.81 billion
in July


----------



## Star Wars

Kids asking better questions than Presstitutes

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## magudi

'Indradhanush' revival strategy could be game changer for PSU banks: Crisil - The Economic Times


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/633598232547819521


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/633605868374765568

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## magudi

FIPB clears Mylan's Rs 4,960-crore FDI proposal | Business Standard News


----------



## Abingdonboy

Notable Milestones,100 GW of installed capacity in the Western Sector and 4 GW Installed Solar Capacity.


cc wO_Ow

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

Abingdonboy said:


> Notable Milestones,100 GW of installed capacity in the Western Sector and 4 GW Installed Solar Capacity.
> 
> 
> cc wO_Ow



Have to switch to renewable sources within 10-20 years, when oil and gas runs out we are going to be in a world of trouble,,,


----------



## magudi

Govt nixes airport privatisation, seeks developers for operation, maintenance


----------



## Echo_419

Star Wars said:


> Have to switch to renewable sources within 10-20 years, when oil and gas runs out we are going to be in a world of trouble,,,



Not gonna happen in our lives


----------



## magudi

Govt to sell 10% stake in Indian Oil Corporation on Monday - The Times of India


----------



## magudi

Foreign Investors Likely to Get Big Relief with Major Tax Waiver - NDTVProfit.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ryuzaki

*Odisha to get Rs 45,630 cr from first round of coal auctions*

The first round of coal auctions is likely to fetch the Odisha government a revenue of Rs 45630 crore. The projected amount would accrue to the state government by way of e-auction proceeds, royalty fees and fixed reserve price, Prafulla Mallick, minister for steel & mines informed the state assembly via a written reply. The projected revenue is set to flow to the state coffers in a span of 25-30 years.

In the first tranche, the central government has agreed to pay Rs 12.52 crore to Odisha. So far, nine coal blocks from the state have been put to auctions. All blocks have been earmarked for the power sector. The Coal ministry has notified 10 more coal blocks for auctions in the third tranche including the Jamkhani coal block in Odisha. All these blocks are for unregulated sectors.

Out of the nine blocks, successful bidders have been declared for three blocks- Talabira, Mandakini and Utkal C. GMR Chhattisgarh Energy Ltd has emerged as the successful bidder for Talabira coal block. Mandakini block has gone to Mandakini Exploration and Mining Ltd, a joint venture (JV) between Monnet Ispat & Energy and Jindal India Thermal Power Ltd.

The JV company outbid Adani Power (which had submitted two bids for the block), GMR Energy, Jindal Power, and Wigeon Commotrade Pvt Ltd to bag the mine which has 322 million tonne of reserve and annual production capacity of 7.5 million tonne.

This coal block was earlier owned by Monnet Ispat & Energy Ltd, Jindal Photo Lab and Tata Power Company before being put up for auction on the basis of the Supreme Court order that cancelled all coal blocks allocation in the country.

Monnet Power Company which bagged the Utkal-C block is set to surrender it citing that the proposed changes in electricity tariff rules will render the project unviable.

Only one state PSU- Odisha Coal & Power Ltd (OPCL), a 51:49 joint venture (JV) between OPGC and another state entity Odisha Hydro Power Generation Corporation (OHPC) has been allocated the Manoharpur and Manoharpur dip side coal blocks by the Ministry of Coal.

Two more coal blocks- Dulanga and Naini have been allocated to NTPC Ltd and Singareni Collieries Company Ltd respectively. Four more coal blocks — Mahanadi, Machhakata, Chhendipada and Chhendipada II have been earmarked by the Coal ministry for allotment to government companies/corporations under the provisions of Coal Mines (Special Provisions) Act, 2015.

However, these four blocks are yet to be given away to any state run firm. The Odisha government has made a strong plea to the Coal ministry to allocate Chhendipada and Chhendipada II coal blocks in favour of Odisha Thermal Power Corporation Ltd (OTPCL), 50:50 joint venture between Odisha Mining Corporation (OMC) and Odisha Hydro Power Corporation (OHPC).

Odisha to get Rs 45,630 cr from first round of coal auctions | Business Standard News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Ryuzaki said:


> *Odisha to get Rs 45,630 cr from first round of coal auctions*
> 
> The first round of coal auctions is likely to fetch the Odisha government a revenue of Rs 45630 crore. The projected amount would accrue to the state government by way of e-auction proceeds, royalty fees and fixed reserve price, Prafulla Mallick, minister for steel & mines informed the state assembly via a written reply. The projected revenue is set to flow to the state coffers in a span of 25-30 years.
> 
> In the first tranche, the central government has agreed to pay Rs 12.52 crore to Odisha. So far, nine coal blocks from the state have been put to auctions. All blocks have been earmarked for the power sector. The Coal ministry has notified 10 more coal blocks for auctions in the third tranche including the Jamkhani coal block in Odisha. All these blocks are for unregulated sectors.
> 
> Out of the nine blocks, successful bidders have been declared for three blocks- Talabira, Mandakini and Utkal C. GMR Chhattisgarh Energy Ltd has emerged as the successful bidder for Talabira coal block. Mandakini block has gone to Mandakini Exploration and Mining Ltd, a joint venture (JV) between Monnet Ispat & Energy and Jindal India Thermal Power Ltd.
> 
> The JV company outbid Adani Power (which had submitted two bids for the block), GMR Energy, Jindal Power, and Wigeon Commotrade Pvt Ltd to bag the mine which has 322 million tonne of reserve and annual production capacity of 7.5 million tonne.
> 
> This coal block was earlier owned by Monnet Ispat & Energy Ltd, Jindal Photo Lab and Tata Power Company before being put up for auction on the basis of the Supreme Court order that cancelled all coal blocks allocation in the country.
> 
> Monnet Power Company which bagged the Utkal-C block is set to surrender it citing that the proposed changes in electricity tariff rules will render the project unviable.
> 
> Only one state PSU- Odisha Coal & Power Ltd (OPCL), a 51:49 joint venture (JV) between OPGC and another state entity Odisha Hydro Power Generation Corporation (OHPC) has been allocated the Manoharpur and Manoharpur dip side coal blocks by the Ministry of Coal.
> 
> Two more coal blocks- Dulanga and Naini have been allocated to NTPC Ltd and Singareni Collieries Company Ltd respectively. Four more coal blocks — Mahanadi, Machhakata, Chhendipada and Chhendipada II have been earmarked by the Coal ministry for allotment to government companies/corporations under the provisions of Coal Mines (Special Provisions) Act, 2015.
> 
> However, these four blocks are yet to be given away to any state run firm. The Odisha government has made a strong plea to the Coal ministry to allocate Chhendipada and Chhendipada II coal blocks in favour of Odisha Thermal Power Corporation Ltd (OTPCL), 50:50 joint venture between Odisha Mining Corporation (OMC) and Odisha Hydro Power Corporation (OHPC).
> 
> Odisha to get Rs 45,630 cr from first round of coal auctions | Business Standard News



Odisha is one of those states BJP failed to enter, Naveen Patnaik is doing a pretty good job.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

Star Wars said:


> Odisha is one of those states BJP failed to enter, Naveen Patnaik is doing a pretty good job.



Exactly naveen is doing a very good job & has a definite future in Indian political


----------



## magudi

Bihar polls: Why PM Modi's special package worth Rs 1.25 lakh crore could be the game-changer - The Economic Times


----------



## Star Wars

magudi said:


> Bihar polls: Why PM Modi's special package worth Rs 1.25 lakh crore could be the game-changer - The Economic Times



IF BJP can get BIhar then rest of the states are easier in comparison. NItish is someone who had a successful first term...


----------



## magudi

Modi wants Posco to stay in India, PMO to take up issue with company officials today - Firstpost


Why the world economy is crashing and why India should benefit from it - Firstpost

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

Government approval to develop 50 solar cities - The Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Khadi..sales jump by 60% & weavers earnings have jumped from Rs 225 to Rs 400 daily

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

Amid Chinese crisis, India viable investment destination: India First Group CEO | The Indian Express

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

BOSCH opens a new manufacturing facility of 38,000 sq.mt. near Bengaluru.


----------



## Nilgiri

With land ordnance bill now being allowed to lapse, will BJP be pushing specific state-wise land ordinances and labour reforms etc.? They can attempt federally once they have numbers in Rajya Sabha in a few years time.

I don't know why they waited a year for this stupid Rajya Sabha debate headache.....just pass through the BJP states and create an ever bigger economic differential between BJP and non-BJP states till even non-BJP states have no choice but to accept.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Star Wars

http://s4.firstpost.in/wp-content/u...ge-2-smart-cities-mission-August-27-20151.jpg


List of 98 Cities announced for smart city project


----------



## Echo_419

Star Wars said:


> Khadi..sales jump by 60% & weavers earnings have jumped from Rs 225 to Rs 400 daily
> View attachment 250147



Good news All becuz of all prices



Nilgiri said:


> With land ordnance bill now being allowed to lapse, will BJP be pushing specific state-wise land ordinances and labour reforms etc.? They can attempt federally once they have numbers in Rajya Sabha in a few years time.
> 
> I don't know why they waited a year for this stupid Rajya Sabha debate headache.....just pass through the BJP states and create an ever bigger economic differential between BJP and non-BJP states till even non-BJP states have no choice but to accept.



Agreed all of this could have been avoided

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/638274485339078656

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

DII investment in stocks in August highest in over six years - Livemint

‘Housing For All’: Centre identifies 305 cities, towns - The Times of India


----------



## magudi

Spooked by black money bill, Swiss banks ask Indians to utilise 'compliance window' - Firstpost

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/638357552003215360

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/638327530081132548


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/638325481524363264

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IndoCarib

Government Accepts Shah Panel Report on Tax Waiver in Big Relief for Foreign Investors - NDTVProfit.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Echo_419

IndoCarib said:


> Government Accepts Shah Panel Report on Tax Waiver in Big Relief for Foreign Investors - NDTVProfit.com



Finally


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/638966886596644864

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Echo_419

Star Wars said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/638966886596644864



Brilliant more such explorations should be encouraged in IOR


----------



## Nilgiri

*India is on the right track*

*India is on the right track - Livemint*

*




*

This graph shows just how bad the last administration was for India quite succinctly. Modi and BJP are finally reversing this horrible trend. Kudos to them. The full article is well worth reading.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

HCL lines up over $1 bn investments | Business Line
CHENNAI, SEPT 9: 

*HCL to invest over $ one billion over the next five years in southern Tamil Nadu.
*
Addressing the Global Investors Meet 2015, Shiv Nadar, Chairman, HCL, said the company has identified Madurai and Tirunelveli as major centres for company's growth.

HCL has invested over Rs 6,000 crore in Chennai and Coimbatore development centres. It employs 75,000 persons in India and 1,10,000 globally. HCL's brain centre will be based in Tamil Nadu, he said at the two-day event being organised by the State Government.

Jayalalithaa inaugurates Global Investors Meet 2015 | Business Line

September 9, 2015: 

With a Pegasus on its logo indicating growth, the curtains went up on Tamil Nadu Chief Minister Jayalalithaa’s most ambitious venture, Tamil Nadu Global Investors Meet (GIM) 2015, which the state claims would attract investments to the tune of Rs. 1 lakh crore (US$ 16 billion).

Jayalalithaa inaugurated the Tamil Nadu Global Investors Meet 2015 by launching Special Inaugural Act.

*Jayalalithaaspeak*

In her address, she said: "TN is known to be one of the most advanced, progessive and competitive States of India. Tamil Nadu attracts third highest foreign direct investment in India."

"I do not believe in resting on my laurels. We have still higher goals to reach. The people of this State should have access to infrastructure comparable to that of the best in the world," she added.

"I fully realise that as the world moves forward, we in TN need to move even faster. We have constantly updated our policy framework and redoubled out efforts," Jayalalithaa said.

*Healthcare capital of India*

A 3D-presentation on Tamil Nadu's achievements focused on Chennai as the health care capital of India, how the State was home to the highest number of tech varsities and was also the hub of industry development.

Guests on the dais included Rana Kapoor of Yes Bank, David L. Schoch, Group Vice President and President of Asia Pacific at Ford Motor Co., Gautam Adani, Chairman and founder of the Adani Group.

Venu Srinivasan, Chairman TVS Motor Company and wife Ms. Mallika were also present on the stage.

"This has been a wonderful curtain raiser and gives us an idea of the State that Tamil Nadu is. At CII, we look forward to a continued partnership with the Tamil Nadu government," said Venu Srinivasan.

The event is packed with industry-related sessions and seminars by the eight country partners – Australia, Canada, France, Italy, Japan, Korea, Singapore and the UK.

HCL to invest over $1 billion over the next five years in southern Tamil Nadu (Read more here).

Yamaha to set up a third plant in Tamil Nadu - trial run on now. TVS Motor Company has announced that it would expand its footprint in Hosur while TICEL Bio Park II is also to be set up.

Parallel sessions will cover ease of doing business in Tamil Nadu, renewable energy, manufacturing and automobile sector, tax and regulatory frame work and IT industry. Country seminars will be held by France, Japan and the UK.

On the second day the focus is on mega infrastructure, MSME, engineering, agriculture and food processing, IT and ITES, pharma and biotechnology, textiles and seminars by the other partner countries.

According to information collected from partner countries, the UK delegation includes representatives from over 30 companies and partners including UK Trade Invest and the British Council.

The Italian Ambassador Lorenzo Angeloni leads a 40-member delegation from 38 companies.

Japan is represented by a 50-member delegation led by Muneo Kuraochi, Chairman, Standing Committee of Japan-India Business Cooperation. It includes representatives from Tokyo, Osaka and Japanese businesses in Chennai apart from the Embassy of Japan and the Ministry of Economy, Trade and Industry.

From Korea a 60-member delegation headed by the Consul General Kyung Soo Kim is participating in the event.

Paul Hermelin, Special Representative of France for Economic Relations with India and François Richier, Ambassador of France to India, leads a 102-member French business delegation.

Companies in urban development and renewable energy sectors and those in Tamil Nadu are a part of the delegation.

Patrick Suckling, Australian High Commissioner to India, leads a 40-member delegation. Australia is a partner country in the event and has a pavilion.

Senior executives from leading Australian businesses, including Bluescope Steel, Insurance Australia Group, Macquarie, National Australia Bank, SMEC and Westpac Banking Corpn, are part of the delegation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/641523975814688768

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/641524831486214144

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/641525344529334272

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/641525918867943426

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/641526341435678720


----------



## Nilgiri

@Skull and Bones 
@Echo_419 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/641525344529334272
Cabinet approved National Offshore Wind Energy Policy: Piyush Goyal, Power Minister

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Skull and Bones

Nilgiri said:


> @Skull and Bones
> @Echo_419
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/641525344529334272
> Cabinet approved National Offshore Wind Energy Policy: Piyush Goyal, Power Minister



Just in the other thread, i was talking about this. Thanks for letting me know.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

Skull and Bones said:


> Just in the other thread, i was talking about this. Thanks for letting me know.



Wow 
I am like a magician or something


----------



## Skull and Bones

Echo_419 said:


> Wow
> I am like a magician or something



Why such delusion of grandiose crept into your mind?


----------



## Nilgiri

Yah thats why I tagged you guys here


----------



## Makaramarma

Nilgiri said:


> *India is on the right track*
> 
> *India is on the right track - Livemint*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> This graph shows just how bad the last administration was for India quite succinctly. Modi and BJP are finally reversing this horrible trend. Kudos to them. The full article is well worth reading.



But ...but .... but ...... "Nobel prize" winner said otherwise.


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/641578019304247296

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/641580473450258432

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## magudi

Anil Agrawal, Adanis & Ambanis lose the most in Modi regime | Business Standard News

As Land Bill runs out of steam; Centre to create model land leasing law for states - The Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

magudi said:


> Anil Agrawal, Adanis & Ambanis lose the most in Modi regime | Business Standard News



lol, wonder how the AAPtards are going to wiggle around this news....

So far the Bookies are rooting for NDA.....

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TejasMk3

Over Rs 1 lakh crore committed for Tamil Nadu at global investors meet: Jayalalithaa - The Economic Times

Batting for more investment in her state, Jayalalithaa referred to her various pro-industry initiatives and said that "a total investment in infrastructure of $250 billion is planned".

"These are not idle promises or mere ideas. Implementation of 84 of the 217 projects and programmes identified under the 'Vision Tamil Nadu-2023' has already commenced," she said.

She also lauded Prime Minister Narendra Modi's initiatives on the economic front, saying the "investor-friendly initiatives will enthuse" the businesses planning to invest in Tamil Nadu. "The Honourable Prime Minister has spearheaded many recent initiatives to create a more investor-friendly climate and encourage more Foreign Direct Investment," she said. 

Union Commerce Minister Niramala Sitharaman, who delivered the special address at the event, hailed Tamil Nadu as an investor-friendly state with huge opportunities that are waiting to be tapped.

Jayalalithaa for her part urged Sitharaman to expedite clearances at the central level for the investments proposed in the GIM. 

...
The inauguration was attended by several corporate heavyweights, including FICCI President Jyotsna Suri, Shiv Nadar of HCL, Anand Mahindra of Mahindra and Mahindra and Venu Srinivasan of Sundaram Clayton, besides Union Minister of State, Pon Radhakrishnan. Ambassadors, high commissioners and delegations from countries like Australia, Canada, Japan, Korea, France, Italy, the UK, Singapore and Russia, too, are taking part in the two- day event. 

================

A little bit happy that some of the talk has shifted from stupid freebies to stuff like growth,industries etc again in the last few months. Although freebies wont probably go away anytime soon. Also the power situation is nearly back to normal now, and that was one of the major causes for the slowdown.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nilgiri

TejasMk3 said:


> A little bit happy that some of the talk has shifted from stupid freebies to stuff like growth,industries etc again in the last few months. Although freebies wont probably go away anytime soon. Also the power situation is nearly back to normal now, and that was one of the major causes for the slowdown.



You living in TN right now?... and if so which part may I ask?

I agree with your distaste of the freebies. What to do, the masses are expecting it each time since such excessive nonsense was first established as the "norm" by all DK successor parties.


----------



## Star Wars

Indirect tax collections up 36.2 per cent in August | Business Line

NEW DELHI, SEPTEMBER 9: 

The Centre’s indirect tax collections grew 36.2 percent in August, reaffirming the Government view that economy was on the mend, a top Finance Ministry official said.

For the April-August 2015 period, indirect tax collections grew 36.5 percent, much higher than the asking rate of 18.8 percent for entire 2015-16, Chief Economic Advisor Arvind Subramanian said on Wednesday.

"The recent Q1 GDP data (7 percent economic growth) and now the latest indirect tax revenues for August is clear pointer that economy is recovering", Subramanian told reporters here.

Even if one were to exclude the additional revenue measures (excise increase in petrol and diesel, swachh bharat cess, removal of exemption on automobile etc), the overall indirect tax collections for April-August grew 12.2 percent, he said.

For the April-August period, all the three categories—excise duty, customs and service tax—recorded double digit growth, he said.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

Business friendly drive: 'Competitive federalism' triggers reforms in states - The Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/642325812146868224

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/642308781460713472

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/642326057698222080

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/642330003959496704

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

National highways to grow by 50,000km in 6 months - The Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## magudi

NEW DELHI: The road transport and highways ministry will add nearly 50,000 km of roads to the National Highways (NH) network in the country in the next six months. This addition within two years of the Narendra Modi government will be more than twice the length NDA-I had added in its six years and over three times of what UPA added in its 10-year rule. 

READ ALSO: Govt to take national highways length to 1.5 lakh km by December 

Sources said in the past 15 months, the new government has added about 7,000 km of roads to the NH length and at present it's little more than one lakh km. Road transport and highways minister Nitin Gadkari has announced to take it to 1.5 lakh km by this year end. 

Between 1998 and 2004 when the NDA was in power, about 23,814 km was added to the NH network and during the 10-year rule of the UPA government, a total of around 18,000 km were designated as NH. 

On how the ministry is now going about including more stretches as NH, an official said, "While process of notification to include about 15,000 km under Bharat Mala and joining backward areas in the NH network is under way, we are carrying out feasibility study for large chunk of stretches that states have forwarded for upgrading them as NHs. This would be about 20,000 km." 

Sources said adding length is crucial to maintain the pace of award, which has been increased to about 30 km a day. Putting its focus to accelerate highway construction as growth multiplier, the Modi government plans to continue this high target of award of works for 3-4 years. "Moreover, ideally most of the major roads connecting districts, upcoming business hubs and even religious and tourist places should be connected with at least two-and-half lane roads," a ministry official said. 

However, there is also a flip side to it. Converting more stretches of state highways or major district roads to NHs will increase burden on the Central budget as states will stop spending on maintenance of these stretches as soon as the corridors are notified as NHs. 

Some of the officials said the situation won't get out of government control as most of the stretches being expanded now are on a model named "EPC contracts". Under this, the contractor has to maintain the road for one year and is also responsible for any defect for four years. "So, there will be almost no government outgo for maintenance and all these stretches will be under the toll mode. The contractor who gets the work will maintain the stretches. The amount saved can be utilized for maintaining new stretches," the official said.

National highways to grow by 50,000km in 6 months - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

Power to all households of Odisha in 18 months: Piyush Goyal - timesofindia-economictimes

Income Tax refunds to be sent to taxpayers in 7-10 days - The Economic Times

How long does it usually take ?

Finance Ministry audits find 'serious irregularities' in ministries - The Economic Times

When was the last time such an Audit took place ?

MP village adopted by Javdekar sees major development under Sansad Adarsh Gram Yojana - The Economic Times

Not given any clearances on imports of Chinese crackers: Government - The Economic Times

Happy Diwali for local sellers....


----------



## Star Wars

How villages in Jaipur have become water-sufficient by using the simplest water conservation methods - The Economic Times


----------



## magudi

@Darmashkian AP ranks 2 in EoDB , telengana no where in sight 

http://dipp.nic.in/English/Investor/Ease_DoingBusiness/StateAssessmentReport_14September2015.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Darmashkian

magudi said:


> @Darmashkian AP ranks 2 in EoDB , telengana no where in sight
> 
> http://dipp.nic.in/English/Investor/Ease_DoingBusiness/StateAssessmentReport_14September2015.pdf



_Aspiring Leaders: States with an overall implementation status between 50% and 75%. 7 States were found to be within this group: Andhra Pradesh, Chhattisgarh, Gujarat, Jharkhand, Madhya Pradesh, Odisha and Rajasthan. 
 Acceleration Required: States with an overall implementation status between 25% and 50%. 9 States were found to be within this group: Delhi, Haryana, Karnataka, Maharashtra, Punjab, Tamil Nadu, Telangana, Uttar Pradesh and West Bengal_

Not surprised with the position of AP.. No.2 is very good in such a short span of time  seeing that gujarat is no.1 after 10 years of Modi, am sure that after 5-10 years of CBN AP can be no.1 

Add to that Telugu people have a good entrepreneurial nature & especially the Kamma caste(whom CBN belongs to),tho

But very surprised & disappointed seeing that TG is no. 13.. shows that despite all the big talk made by KCR & KTR about encouraging entrepreneurship & startups; opening startup incubation centres, nothing great has happened so far.

The same thing is with the most of their schemes of TG govt.

Well atleast it could have been worse then it already is

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

NDA government mulls plan to freeze non-performing debt of SEBs - The Economic Times


----------



## Abingdonboy

Star Wars said:


> National highways to grow by 50,000km in 6 months - The Economic Times


30km a day is the target, right?


----------



## Star Wars

Abingdonboy said:


> 30km a day is the target, right?



More like 280km.....but some of these are state highways which will be expanded to be National highways...


----------



## Abingdonboy

Star Wars said:


> More like 280km.....but some of these are state highways which will be expanded to be National highways...


That's ambitious- the figure got as low as 3km (pathetic) a day under UPA 2.


----------



## Star Wars

Abingdonboy said:


> That's ambitious- the figure got as low as 3km (pathetic) a day under UPA 2.



Golden quadrilateral was made by Vajpayee, i saw Sonia's and Manmohan's picture plastered all over the road before 2014 elections 

Government to auction 27 oil fields off Mumbai, 15 in KG basin - The Economic Times


----------



## Abingdonboy

Star Wars said:


> Golden quadrilateral was made by Vajpayee, i saw Sonia's and Manmohan's picture plastered all over the road before 2014 elections
> 
> Government to auction 27 oil fields off Mumbai, 15 in KG basin - The Economic Times


I truly hope this is not just propaganda using twisted statistics.

_*
This addition within two years of the Narendra Modi government will be more than twice the length NDA-I had added in its six years and over three times of what UPA added in its 10-year rule.* _

National highways to grow by 50,000km in 6 months - The Economic Times

This simply can't be true.


----------



## Star Wars

Abingdonboy said:


> I truly hope this is not just propaganda using twisted statistics.
> 
> _*
> This addition within two years of the Narendra Modi government will be more than twice the length NDA-I had added in its six years and over three times of what UPA added in its 10-year rule.
> *_
> National highways to grow by 50,000km in 6 months - The Economic Times
> This simply can't be true.



Nitin Gadkari is known for his ability to build roads and infrastructure, but this will be an achievement on another level.Besides, if we build it ate the rate China builds its infrastructure. Its definitely possible...


----------



## Abingdonboy

Star Wars said:


> Nitin Gadkari is known for his ability to build roads and infrastructure, but this will be an achievement on another level.Besides, if we build it ate the rate China builds its infrastructure. Its definitely possible...


Well this seems too good to be true so I will remain skeptical.

Anyway, what is important is that such efforts are sustained over a long period of time- 10-15 years at least. These eye-catching figures are good for public consumption but I hope there is substance behind the superficial claims.


----------



## Star Wars

Abingdonboy said:


> Well this seems too good to be true so I will remain skeptical.
> 
> Anyway, what is important is that such efforts are sustained over a long period of time- 10-15 years at least. These eye-catching figures are good for public consumption but I hope there is substance behind the superficial claims.



Even i doubt the 50k figure, but even if half of that is done, that alone is a huge achievement. Don't have to wait too long to find out.


----------



## Abingdonboy

Star Wars said:


> Even i doubt the 50k figure, but even if half of that is done, that alone is a huge achievement. Don't have to wait too long to find out.


Yes, even 50% of this figure annually for a sustained period would be a COLOSSAL achievement. As I have said, the GoI has long had a 30km/day target (not sure which govt came up with it) and early in UPA-1 achieved it but by 2014 the figure was below a measly 3km/day!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ryuzaki

Star Wars said:


> More like 280km.....but some of these are state highways which will be expanded to be National highways...


Existing roads will be notified as NH,new roads will not be built
Misleading title

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Ryuzaki said:


> Existing roads will be notified as NH,new roads will not be built
> Misleading title



Incorrect,The 15k under Bharat Mala plan will be notified as NH. Bharat Mala plan itself is about constructing new roads and 20k of the 50k will be existing state roads, i have already pointed that out earlier . Besides, nothing misleading about the title. The NH's will grow by 50k km.... Current stretches which is under the state will be expanded.



_"we are carrying out feasibility study for large chunk of stretches that states have forwarded for upgrading them as NHs. *This would be about 20,000 km*."Some of the officials said the situation won't get out of government control *as most of the stretches being expanded* now are on a model named "EPC contracts". Under this, the contractor has to maintain the road for one year and is also responsible for any defect for four years."

_

Labour Ministry assures updated laws in six months - The Economic Times


----------



## Star Wars

Government framing guidelines on water use, recycling: Environment Minister Prakash Javadekar - The Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

India likely to sign FTA with Australia, Chile soon - The Economic Times


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/643766879291445248

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/643766932613697536

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arya Desa

Nitin always reminds me of these guys from Hitchhikers Guide to the Galaxy 








They're also super bureaucratic like Indian politicians.


----------



## Star Wars

Government to adopt Gujarat-model of irrigation - The Economic Times

Cabinet allocates Rs 5,142 crore to develop 300 smart village clusters - The Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sky lord

Finally could it be...an alternative to Air India .....

Flying high! PM Narendra Modi favours scrapping of 5/20 rule for Indian airlines - The Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

Worst FM - trying to push through nonsense when real issues are not yet addressed : Memo to FM Jaitley: Subsidy, energy reform more important than GST and fiscal deficit - Firstpost


----------



## Bang Galore

* Rajan Cuts India Rate More Than Expected to Four-Year Low *
Sandrine Rastello
September 29, 2015 

Raghuram Rajan, governor of the Reserve of India.

Rate cut by 50bps; only one of 52 economists predicted move



Policy must be "accommodative to the extent possible": Rajan
India’s central bank lowered interest rates more than expected to bolster the economy as China’s slowdown threatens global growth and a commodity rout contains inflation.

Governor Raghuram Rajan cut the benchmark repurchase rate to 6.75 percent from 7.25 percent, the Reserve Bank of India said in a statement in Mumbai on Tuesday, the lowest since May 2011. The move was predicted by only one of 52 economists in a Bloomberg survey. Forty two expected a quarter-point cut and nine saw no change.

“The weakening of global activity since our last review suggests that commodity prices will remain contained for awhile,” Rajan said. Stronger domestic demand is needed to substitute for weaker global growth, he said, adding that “monetary policy has to be accommodative to the extent possible” in current conditions.

“Investment is likely to respond more strongly if there is more certainty about the extent of monetary stimulus in the pipeline, even if transmission is slow,” he said.

Rajan had faced growing pressure from Prime Minister Narendra Modi’s government to reduce one of Asia’s highest borrowing costs as Indian growth and price pressures slowed. Rajan is looking to keep inflation within 6 percent by January, 5 percent a year later and near 4 percent by early 2018.

"The front loading of rate cuts brings real rates in line with the RBI’s expectations, with further cuts contingent on fiscal policy and transmission," said Deepali Bhargava, a Singapore-based economist at Credit Suisse AG, adding that this is probably the last cut until March 31. "The RBI seems to have done its bit now while passing the buck to the government and the banks."

Rajan said the January target “is likely to be achieved” and “the focus should now shift to bringing inflation to around 5 percent” by March 2017. The bank will be vigilant for signs monetary policy adjustments are needed to stick to the deflationary path, he said.

*Bank Transmission*
“While the Reserve Bank’s stance will continue to be accommodative, the focus of monetary action for the near term will shift to working with the government to ensure that impediments to banks passing on the bulk of the cumulative 125 basis points cut in the policy rate are removed,” Rajan said.

While markets have transmitted policy actions via commercial paper and corporate bonds, the median base lending rates of banks have fallen by only about 30 basis points “despite extremely easy liquidity conditions,” he said.

India also relaxed curbs on foreign ownership of its debt, giving global funds increased access to Asia’s best-performing bonds.

Consumer-price gains slowed to 3.66 percent in August -- below Rajan’s target for a 12th month as oil has tumbled below $50 a barrel and global food costs fell.

The central bank projected consumer-price inflation at about 4.5 percent in September, according to a separate report. The figure will average 5.8 in the first three months of 2016, below the target of 6 percent by January, and 4.8 percent in the first three months of 2017.

*Bright Spot*
India is a bright spot compared with other emerging markets, with economic growth set to surpass a decelerating China this year. The U.S. move to retain near-zero interest rates earlier this month eased concerns of capital outflows.

The RBI forecast gross-value added growth at 7.4 percent in the year through March 2016, and 7.8 percent in the following 12 months.

Finance Minister Arun Jaitley told Bloomberg Television last week that inflation is under control and India needs lower interest rates. While Modi’s administration has taken measures to prevent a food-price spike caused by below-average rainfall, it has struggled to pass a national sales tax and backed off from plans to overhaul land and labor laws.

The benchmark stock index, which has fallen more than 3 percent over the past month, pared losses after the rate decision together with the rupee. The yield on the 10-year sovereign bond plunged 15 basis points to 7.58 percent.

"The economy has legacy problems to deal with and there are no silver bullets," Rajan said at a briefing after the decision. "The government, other regulators and the RBI are turning around this economy through hard work, through pragmatic policies that are not ideological but based on what works."

Rajan Cuts India Rate More Than Expected to Four-Year Low - Bloomberg Business

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Samudra Manthan

Bang Galore said:


> * Rajan Cuts India Rate More Than Expected to Four-Year Low *
> Sandrine Rastello
> September 29, 2015
> 
> Raghuram Rajan, governor of the Reserve of India.
> 
> Rate cut by 50bps; only one of 52 economists predicted move
> 
> 
> 
> Policy must be "accommodative to the extent possible": Rajan
> India’s central bank lowered interest rates more than expected to bolster the economy as China’s slowdown threatens global growth and a commodity rout contains inflation.
> 
> Governor Raghuram Rajan cut the benchmark repurchase rate to 6.75 percent from 7.25 percent, the Reserve Bank of India said in a statement in Mumbai on Tuesday, the lowest since May 2011. The move was predicted by only one of 52 economists in a Bloomberg survey. Forty two expected a quarter-point cut and nine saw no change.
> 
> “The weakening of global activity since our last review suggests that commodity prices will remain contained for awhile,” Rajan said. Stronger domestic demand is needed to substitute for weaker global growth, he said, adding that “monetary policy has to be accommodative to the extent possible” in current conditions.
> 
> “Investment is likely to respond more strongly if there is more certainty about the extent of monetary stimulus in the pipeline, even if transmission is slow,” he said.
> 
> Rajan had faced growing pressure from Prime Minister Narendra Modi’s government to reduce one of Asia’s highest borrowing costs as Indian growth and price pressures slowed. Rajan is looking to keep inflation within 6 percent by January, 5 percent a year later and near 4 percent by early 2018.
> 
> "The front loading of rate cuts brings real rates in line with the RBI’s expectations, with further cuts contingent on fiscal policy and transmission," said Deepali Bhargava, a Singapore-based economist at Credit Suisse AG, adding that this is probably the last cut until March 31. "The RBI seems to have done its bit now while passing the buck to the government and the banks."
> 
> Rajan said the January target “is likely to be achieved” and “the focus should now shift to bringing inflation to around 5 percent” by March 2017. The bank will be vigilant for signs monetary policy adjustments are needed to stick to the deflationary path, he said.
> 
> *Bank Transmission*
> “While the Reserve Bank’s stance will continue to be accommodative, the focus of monetary action for the near term will shift to working with the government to ensure that impediments to banks passing on the bulk of the cumulative 125 basis points cut in the policy rate are removed,” Rajan said.
> 
> While markets have transmitted policy actions via commercial paper and corporate bonds, the median base lending rates of banks have fallen by only about 30 basis points “despite extremely easy liquidity conditions,” he said.
> 
> India also relaxed curbs on foreign ownership of its debt, giving global funds increased access to Asia’s best-performing bonds.
> 
> Consumer-price gains slowed to 3.66 percent in August -- below Rajan’s target for a 12th month as oil has tumbled below $50 a barrel and global food costs fell.
> 
> The central bank projected consumer-price inflation at about 4.5 percent in September, according to a separate report. The figure will average 5.8 in the first three months of 2016, below the target of 6 percent by January, and 4.8 percent in the first three months of 2017.
> 
> *Bright Spot*
> India is a bright spot compared with other emerging markets, with economic growth set to surpass a decelerating China this year. The U.S. move to retain near-zero interest rates earlier this month eased concerns of capital outflows.
> 
> The RBI forecast gross-value added growth at 7.4 percent in the year through March 2016, and 7.8 percent in the following 12 months.
> 
> Finance Minister Arun Jaitley told Bloomberg Television last week that inflation is under control and India needs lower interest rates. While Modi’s administration has taken measures to prevent a food-price spike caused by below-average rainfall, it has struggled to pass a national sales tax and backed off from plans to overhaul land and labor laws.
> 
> The benchmark stock index, which has fallen more than 3 percent over the past month, pared losses after the rate decision together with the rupee. The yield on the 10-year sovereign bond plunged 15 basis points to 7.58 percent.
> 
> "The economy has legacy problems to deal with and there are no silver bullets," Rajan said at a briefing after the decision. "The government, other regulators and the RBI are turning around this economy through hard work, through pragmatic policies that are not ideological but based on what works."
> 
> Rajan Cuts India Rate More Than Expected to Four-Year Low - Bloomberg Business



It should have been cut by at least 200 bps. This is hardly anything.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/648814176035450880

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Samudra Manthan

Tesla plans to build assembly unit in India Sources

American automotive and energy storage company Tesla Motors is considering building an assembly unit in India. The company designs, manufactures, and sells electric cars, electric vehicle power train components, and battery products.

Tesla is planning to build this assembly unit for its Tesla Model 3, which is currently assembled in Netherlands and sold in the European market.

In addition, the company is in talks with the government to rationalise import duty on electric cars and is seeking to develop a separate category for electric vehicles.

This is speculated to be triggered by Prime Minister Narendra Modi's meet with Tesla CEO Elon Musk in his recent visit to Silicon Valley. Sources say it has peaked Musk's interest in the 'Make in India' pitch. 

While a full-fledged manufacturing unit could be far away, this assembly unit is likely to be the gateway for Tesla's Asian markets.

It is learnt that the company has identified India to be its hub in Asia for which the company is conducting an initial market research.

With an approximate price of USD 30,000-40,000, the company may also launch Tesla Model 3 in India by 2016 end or early 2017.

Tesla currently sells Model S in only two Asian countries - China and Japan.

When contacted, Tesla said, "We were delighted to host Prime Minister Modi at the Tesla Factory. Tesla CEO Elon Musk and Prime Minister Modi discussed Tesla's developments in battery technology, energy storage, and renewable energy and the positive implications of this innovation for India."

"We are focused on Model S and Model X production at our factory on California. Other speculation about our production plans is premature," it added.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Abingdonboy

Samudra Manthan said:


> This is speculated to be triggered by Prime Minister Narendra Modi's meet with Tesla CEO Elon Musk in his recent visit to Silicon Valley. Sources say it has peaked Musk's interest in the 'Make in India' pitch.


And they say Modi's trips abroad yield no results....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## magudi

Abingdonboy said:


> And they say Modi's trips abroad yield no results....



Trips does yield results but if backed up with action on ground back home - the results can be multiplied -for that he needs to re think his current team

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

magudi said:


> Trips does yield results but if backed up with action on ground back home - the results can be multiplied -*for that he needs to re think his current team*


Could you talk specifics sir?


----------



## magudi

Abingdonboy said:


> Could you talk specifics sir?



Finance and Commerce Ministries have been a disappointment so far


----------



## ranjeet

magudi said:


> Finance and Commerce Ministries have been a disappointment so far


What are you talking about? Didn't you hear Jaitley sahab on the last day of the session, he took the congress to the cleaners.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

ranjeet said:


> What are you talking about? Didn't you hear Jaitley sahab on the last day of the session, he took the congress to the cleaners.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

magudi said:


>


He clearly looked pissed off at how a lowly journalist could ask him such a question.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

ranjeet said:


> He clearly looked pissed off at how a lowly journalist could ask him such a question.



I dislike him but he is no douche

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/653910716102021120

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/653910941461909504


----------



## Samudra Manthan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/653832709274337280

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## kurup

Samudra Manthan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/653832709274337280



If we can keep up with this % change , we can overtake both France and Japan by this year ....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ragnar

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/656047216805580801

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

Ragnar said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/656047216805580801



China is a very critical partner in Make in India


----------



## Samudra Manthan




----------



## Ragnar

Thekkady, Kerala wins PATA CEO Challenge 2015 top destination award | NetIndian

Thekkady, the iconic attraction in Kerala that is popular with tourists from the world over for its jaw-dropping landscape splattered with rolling hills, dense forests and spice plantations, has been named as one of the two winners of the inaugural $ 1 million Pacific Asia Travel Association (PATA) CEO Challenge 2015 .

Thekkady won the award along with Albay in the Philippines, a press release from PATA said.

The destination in 'God's Own Country', which is home to the Periyar Wildlife Sanctuary, bagged the Top Destination award in the second and third-tier cities category, the only category for cities. 

Albay, Philippines has been awarded the Top Destination Award in the category of Regions/States/Provinces.

The release said the two winning entries would work with PATA CEO Challenge 2015 partner TripAdvisor to develop and create digital marketing campaigns to showcase their destination to a global audience, valued at $500,000 each. 

The awards will be presented at the PATA Aligned Advocacy Dinner in London on November 2 in the presence of UN World Tourism Organisation Secretary General Taleb Rifai, as well as other high-level dignitaries and senior executives from TripAdvisor.

“It was difficult to choose only two winners, as we received some excellent submissions from destinations both near and far. All the submissions had unique stories that every traveller should get to know and experience,” said PATA CEO Mario Hardy. “The two winning submissions had the most authentic, culturally diverse and innovative offerings but needed the most assistance in helping promote these assets.”

A dedicated team at TripAdvisor will work with both winners on creating marketing campaigns designed to ensure that they are effectively utilising the digital environment to encourage travellers to visit their destination. They will also benefit from TripAdvisor’s wealth of knowledge, experience and proven global digital penetration. 

The company will also support the winners by helping small and local hospitality businesses to get listed on TripAdvisor.

Martin Verdon-Roe, VP Global Display Sales, TripAdvisor said, “As the world’s largest travel site, we take great pride in promoting wonderful travel destinations to our global travel community. Working with PATA on the PATA CEO Challenge, we are very pleased to be supporting the two winning destinations, Albay, Philippines and Thekkady, Kerala, India, who both have fantastic tourism offerings that we will now work together on to showcase their story to the world.”

The two winners will also receive other benefits including a complimentary pass to the PATA Annual Summit 2016 in Guam, USA on May 18-21, free stand space at PATA Travel Mart 2016 in Jakarta, Indonesia from September 7-9 and extensive international brand exposure through a variety of well-established PATA communications channels.

"It is a huge honour to be named world's top destination. It is a proud moment for our state," said Kerala Tourism Minister Shri A P Anilkumar.

"The award will only increase our commitment to work further towards the growth of tourism in Kerala and development of our communities and the livelihoods of our people while preserving our environment," Shri Anilkumar said.

The award will be presented at a gala ceremony on the occasion of the PATA Aligned Advocacy dinner in London on November 2, the opening day of the World Travel Mart in the British capital. A host of travel and tourism industry leaders will be present at the event where United Nations World Tourism Organisation (UNWTO) Secretary General Mr Taleb Rifai is scheduled to be the guest of honour.

"The top global tourism award is recognition of our pioneering efforts in creating a harmony between our distinguished visitors and our nature-endowed destinations," said Kerala Tourism Secretary G Kamala Vardhana Rao.

"While we develop our destinations like Thekkady with new tourism products to present a once-in-lifetime experience to the discerning global travellers, we also have to create a viable technological model for disseminating information worldwide," he said.

Kerala Tourism Director P I Sheik Pareeth said the award was the result of a fruitful partnership public-private partnership, involving the local communities. "Our new products like Village Life Experience will firmly establish our state as a global tourism leader," he said.

Thekkady, one of the few places in the world to easily spot a wild elephant, is one of the destinations in the state developed by Kerala Tourism as a model of Responsible Tourism. 

Situated on the banks of the Periyar lake, Thekkady is one of the leading wildlife destinations in the country. Besides the Periyar Wildlife Sanctuary, famous for its dense evergreen tropical forests and grasslands, the destination is home to tiger, sambar, lion-tailed macaque and nilgiri langurs.

The Department of Tourism-run Kerala Institute of Tourism and Travel Studies (KITTS) is the nodal agency for Responsible Tourism drive in Thekkady.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IndoCarib

Mark Mobius Backs PM Modi, Makes Case for Buying Indian Stocks - NDTVProfit.com


----------



## ranjeet



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nilgiri

Let me expand on the above and also add Steel:

India's domestic coal boom halts import growth

India's domestic coal boom halts import growth - The Economic Times

-----------------

My notes:

==================================COAL============================

Indian coal production will stand at roughly 650 MT this year and its consumption is projected at around 900 MT.






India’s coal industry in flux as government sets ambitious coal production targets - Today in Energy - U.S. Energy Information Administration (EIA)

From what I have heard from some of my sources, there has been a decent turn around in Coal India. It has gone from being a nasty bureaucratic nightmare to a beast that is being tamed and made more lean and mean by shedding its bloated officer workforce, replacing bureaucrats with technocrats where needed and made to compete with private coal mining companies for allocation than be handed it on a sliver platter. Subsequently its production grew at 7% in the most recent fiscal year after relatively stagnating for the last 5 years.

The plan is to get production of around 1500 MT by 2020, about 900 MT from Coal India, the rest from Private Coal miners.

A lot depends on land acquisition but the good news is that many of the coal producing states are run by the BJP or are friendly to the BJP.






Combined with cleaner coal technology now making waves in the Indian thermal energy sector....the future looks bright for continued growth in total energy supply to feed India's growth in the years to come.


==============================STEEL===============================

India's Steel output continues to grow. This year we will surpass the US in steel output, a trend seen every month so far this year. We currently produce ~7.5MT a month. Japan (no. 2) produces 8.5-9MT a month. We should overtake them in a couple years time.

2015 YTD(Aug): 61MT (~91MT for full year at current rate)
2014: 83MT
2013: 81MT
2012: 77MT
2011: 72MT
2010: 68MT
2009: 64MT
2008: 58MT
2007: 54MT
2006: 50MT

All data from the World Steel Association Archive.

Next step is to address production of high quality niche steel for automobiles and shipbuilding which is often still imported.

We will however have to deal with Chinese overcapacity in the years to come and its effect of undercutting by putting in the appropriate import duties.

India records steel demand growth in difficult external environment | Business Standard News

"*India, according to WSA, is one of the few countries to remain a "resilient" economy in the face of a "global slowdown" because of its commitment to "reforms". Indian steel demand in 2015 is to rise to 81.5 mt from 75.9 mt in 2014. WSA says its use will further improve by 7.6 per cent to 87.6 mt next year. Hopefully, the three-year high of 6.4 per cent rise in industrial growth in August, supported by good showing in manufacturing, mining and electricity, will be sustained to generate good demand for steel in the months ahead.*"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MilSpec

NEW DELHI: Global e-commerce giant Amazon continues to invest "very heavily" in the Indian market, encouraged by its strong sales numbers and expanding seller base, a top company executive has said.

Amazon Senior Vice President and CFO Brian T Olsavsky said the US-based company has seen sales quadruple during the festive season (pre-Diwali sales) compared to last year.

"We're really encouraged .. 

Read more at:
htt .. 

Read more at:
Amazon continues to invest 'very heavily' in India - The Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

Arun Jaitley to launch two initiatives of tax department

Arun Jaitley to launch two initiatives of tax department - The Times of India

NEW DELHI: Finance minister Arun Jaitley will tomorrow launch eSahyog and Pan camps, initiatives of the Income Tax Department to improve services.

Through eSahyog he will launch the paperless initiative of theCentral Board of Direct Taxes ( CBDT) under which notices to assesses would be sent to their emails.

The PAN camps are aimed at expanding the coverage of number of people through Permanent Account Number (PAN). Currently there are 23 crore people with PAN card.


The expansion of Number of PAN card holders would help the government implement the budget proposal of mandatory quoting of PAN for cash transaction of Rs 1 lakh.

The tax department has already started a pilot project of using e-mails for sending notices, getting replies as well as carrying out tax assessments in an attempt to make sure taxpayers don't have to visit I-T offices physically in smaller cases.

The government in the Budget had announced that quoting of PAN (Permanent Account Number) will be mandatory for any purchase or sale exceeding Rs 1 lakh. But concerns were raised about complying with this condition because not everyone, particularly in rural areas, possesses a PAN card.

To facilitate people to get PAN cards, the government plans to launch camps across the country.

=================================================================

Status of Village Electrification as on 31.05.2015

Status of Village Electrification as on 31.05.2015 | Open Government Data Platform India Blog

Of course no figure of reliability etc (very few places are 24/7 I would imagine)....but still very impressive feat given the overall figure was at 75 -80% just a few years back.


----------



## Sky lord

India Jumps 12 Spots in World Bank's Ease of Doing Business List

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/659340721376247808

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ragnar

How NDA govt pushed India up to 130 in ease of doing business ranking - Firstpost

Finally, there is some good news for the NDA government — which has of late drawn flak for slow-paced reforms — with India jumping up 4 spots to reach 130 in the ranking of countries based on ease of doing business. Last year, the rank stood at 142, which has been adjusted this year to 134.

The much-awaited World Bank ranking, which was released yesterday, has made some positive remarks about the initiatives undertaken by the NDA government in the last one year to ease up the processes of doing business.




Reuters

This comes as a major relief for Prime Minister Narendra Modiand Finance Minister Arun Jaitley, who have been battling a lot of criticism on the reforms front.

Moreover, the jump comes after the consistent slide the country has witnessed in the the World Bank ranking.

Though the rank is nowhere near PM Modi's target of 50, the improvement shows that his efforts are getting paid off well.

According to a _PTI_ report, World Bank's chief economist and senior vice-president Kaushik Basu commented that the 12 spots jump by an economy of the size of India is a "remarkable achievement".

"It gives a good signal about the way things are moving in India," he has been quoted as saying in the report.

_Here are the key takeaways from the World Bank report:_

*India scores in protection of minority investors:* The World Bank has measured 10 parameteres to arrive at the ranking. Here is how India ranks in each of these: a) starting a business (India at 155); b) dealing with construction premits (183); c) getting electricity (70); d) registering property (138); e) getting credit (42); f) protecting minority investors (8); g) paying taxes (157); h) trading actross borders (133); i) enforcing contracts (178); and j) resolving insolvency (136). As is evident, India's ranking is the best in protecting minority investors. The other better ones in getting credit and getting electricity.

*Days to start up down to just 29:* According to the report, India stands out in South Asia in taking steps to put in place better and more efficient business regulation. Over the period of 11 years from 2004 to 2015, the country has reduced the days to start a business from 127 to just 29.

The report notes that in 2004, the country cut the time for obtaining a permanent account number for companies; in 2006, it sped up the process for obtaining a tax registration number; in 2010, it established an online system for value added tax registration and replaced the physical stamp previously required with an online version.

*The NDA-2 steps:* The biggest improvement in the processes happened in the past year. The report notes that India eliminated the paid-in minimum capital requirement to start a business and also streamlined the processes to start up.

The regulatory reform launched in 2014, aimed at making it easier to do business, "represents a great deal of effort to create a more business-friendly environment, particularly in Delhi and Mumbai," the report has said.

It makes a special mention of the amendments made to the Companies Act in May 2015 that eliminated the minimum capital requirement. "Now Indian entrepreneurs no longer need to deposit 100,000 Indian rupees ($1,629) — equivalent to 111 percent of income per capita — in order to start a local limited liability company," the report says.

The changes to the Act also ended the requirement to obtain a certificate to commence business operations, saving business founders an unnecessary step and five days, says the report.

*Faster electricity connection:* The government has also taken steps to make the process for getting a new electricity connection simpler and faster. "Toward that end the utility in Delhi eliminated an internal wiring inspection by the Electrical Inspectorate — and now instead of two inspections for the same purpose, there is only one. The utility also combined the external connection works and the final switching on of electricity in one procedure," it said.

The improvement in Mumbai seems to be more noteworthy than Delhi's. According to the report, the Mumbai SEB combined many procedures to cut the time taken to get an electricity connection for a business.

"The utility in Mumbai reduced the procedures and time for connecting to electricity by improving internal work processes and coordination. It combined several steps into one procedure — the inspection and installation of the meter, the external connection works and the final connection. Now companies can get connected to the grid, and get on with their business, 14 days sooner than before," the report has said.

*Pre-registration processes simpler:* The country also figures among those that simplified preregistration and registration formalities such as publication, notarisation, inspection and other requirements.

*More key reforms under way:* Apart from these steps taken there are more reform in the pipeline. The govenrment is developing a single application form for new companies and introducing online registration for tax identification numbers.

In the key area of construction permits too, the government has initiated reforms by starting work on setting up a single-window system in Mumbai. Once implemented, this is expected to reduce the beuraucratic burden.

Moreover, online systems for filing and paying taxes are being further improved to simplify tax compliance, the report notes.

As Lopez Claros, director of the Global Indicators Group World Bank, said India is in the middle of what appears to be an ambitious process of reforms.

"My expectation, therefore, is that if this process continues, if it is sustained, and the authorities show the degree of determination which has been in evidence in the last year, then we could see substantial improvements in coming year," he has been quoted as saying in the _PTI_ report.



X---------------------------------------X------------------------------------------------------------X




India's ranking on Enforcement of Contracts is still pretty bad, but there is movement on that front..

Govt clears two ordinances for speedy settlement of commercial disputes | The Indian Express








The government on Wednesday cleared two ordinances for speedy settlement of commercial disputes in the country, giving a fresh impetus to ease of doing business.

The Union Cabinet, chaired by Prime Minister Narendra Modi, cleared ordinances to amend the Arbitration and Conciliation Act and bring into force the Commercial Courts, Commercial Division and Commercial Appellate Division of High Courts Bill, 2015 pending before a Parliamentary standing committee, official sources said.

The Cabinet had in December last year given a nod to an ordinance to amend the Arbitration Act but it was never sent to the President for approval.

For speedy settlement of commercial disputes, the Cabinet had in August cleared a bill to amend the Arbitration Act to fix a timeline for arbitrators to resolve cases. The bill was not introduced in Parliament.

Under the proposed amendments to the Arbitration and Conciliation Act, 1996, an arbitrator will have to settle a case within 18 months.

However, after the completion of 12 months, certain restrictions will be put in place to ensure that the arbitration case does not linger on, the sources said.

In the initial ordinance approved by the Cabinet in December last year, the timeline was fixed at nine months.

The formulation was changed after inter-ministerial discussions.

The amendments to the law come amidst keenness of the government to attract the greater foreign investment.

Certain foreign companies were said to be hesitant to do business in India because of the long-drawn litigations.

Another amendment to the law puts a cap on the fee of an arbitrator.

The arbitrator will now also have to spell out if there is a conflict of interest in a case he or she is taking up.

The Prime Minister has been stressing on steps to promote ease of doing business in India.

In its report submitted last year, the Law Commission had also supported amendment to the arbitration law to help India become a favoured destination, after Singapore and London, for international arbitration.

The Cabinet Committee on Parliamentary Affairs, which also met today, decided to take a call on convening the Winter Session of Parliament on October 26. Once the session, likely to commence after November 19, starts, the government will have to seek Parliament’s approval for the ordinances within 42 days/six weeks or else these will lapse.

The department related standing committee on Law and Personnel was to table its report in Parliament on the Commercial Courts, Commercial Division and Commercial Appellate Division of High Courts Bill, 2015 by end of July. But it was granted a month’s extension till August 30. The panel has sought a fresh extension till November 30.

The Bill has been pending. After being referred to a Rajya Sabha Select Committee during UPA’s tenure, it was sent to the Law Commission. Based on the law panel’s recommendations, the NDA government re-drafted the bill as part of its ease of doing business.

The government will now have to take a call on bringing into force a law which will allow the Delhi High Court to transfer thousands of cases, mostly related to property disputes, to the district courts of the capital. The law will enhance the pecuniary jurisdiction of civil courts from the existing Rs 20 lakh to Rs 2 crore.

The Delhi High Court (Amendment) Act, 2015, has received the approval of the President but is yet to be brought into force.

Pecuniary jurisdiction refers to the jurisdiction of a court over a suit based on the amount or value of its subject matter. According to an estimate put before the Parliamentary committee which examined the bill, there are over 12,000 cases which will stand transferred to the lower courts.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nilgiri

Ragnar said:


> According to a _PTI_ report, World Bank's chief economist and senior vice-president Kaushik Basu commented that the 12 spots jump by an economy of the size of India is a "remarkable achievement".



I remember Basu was always somewhat of a Modi-skeptic in a number of his opinions/articles (he was a CEA to UPA admin iirc for some years). So this comment is actually quite quality praise coming Modi's way.

It is an ok start by Modi administration, it could have been even better but given what he had to juggle in first year...I am not going to be overly harsh on this front.

The real proof of the pudding will now come as the improvements gather steam and we see massive consolidation over the next few years in business environment/friendliness.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/660056666755497984

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/660056934402400257

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/660060372125294592

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ranjeet

----------------------------------------------------------


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/660071460476612608

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/660071653687234560

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ragnar

India’s start-up boom echoing in ad campaigns - Livemint







*New Delhi:* A young entrepreneur asks his much older, former boss to become the chief executive officer of his two-year old firm.

A gang of girls want to launch a bakery.

And a group of suited executives finds out the long-haired young man in jeans they met (and made fun of) in a coffee shop is actually the investor they were supposed to meet.

Recognize the ads?

The first is for Titan (watches), the second, Hike (messenger), and the third for HP Pavilion (laptops).

Plots revolving around start-ups appear to have become the clutter breaker of choice in Indian advertising.

“Start-ups have become one of the reference points for many of our potential clients,” said Josy Paul, chairman and chief creative officer at BBDO India, the advertising agency that created the HP Pavilion ad.

It’s easy to understand why.

Every one is obsessed with start-ups. According to software lobby group Nasscom, India is one of the first five largest start-up communities in the world, with the number of (technology) start-ups crossing 4,200 —a growth of 40%—by the end of 2015.

A start-up, many believe, is launched every day in India.

Some think that’s a conservative estimate.

So far this year, start-ups have attracted investments of $5 billion, according to Nasscom.

Several students at the Indian Institutes of Technology (IITs) and Indian Institutes of Management (IIMs), India’s premier educational institutions, are taking the plunge and starting something instead of joining a big-name consulting firm or tech company.

Advertisers say all this is hard to ignore.

“Titan recognizes the equations and relationship dynamics in the workplace are rapidly evolving, and this change is driven by a new breed of entrepreneurial-minded men and women,” said Suparna Mitra, chief marketing officer (watches and accessories), Titan Co. Ltd, referring to the company’s July ad that sports the tagline, _Your Time Has Come,_ created by Ogilvy and Mather.

“This growing culture (of start-ups) is breaking the perception of a successful career in India and is setting a new precedent for the generations to come. It is encouraging young professionals to innovate and be self-reliant for their futures. We wanted to weave this in a story that would represent the values of the brand and also reflect this spirit of today’s modern Indian consumer,” said Mitra.

It is also difficult not to contrast the new with the old.

Whatever the reality may be, start-ups are perceived to be cool and fun (even though the founders, and some of their employees, might be putting in 18-hour work days).

“The new HP campaign, created by us at BBDO India, plays off this tension between the old and the new,” said Paul.

And finally, start-ups are aspirational. Everyone wants to work for one (many even fantasize about starting one of their own).

“The idea of start-up culture works well with our target group from a consumer standpoint because it brings a feeling of aspiration and confidence along with it. With most of our target group being under 35, the start-up setting was perfect for our Free Group Calls ad,” said a spokesperson for Hike. The Hike ads were created by Lowe Lintas.

Like many things in advertising, the idea of using start-ups isn’t new, even in India.

The first wave of such ads appeared in 2000, during the first dotcom boom. The most memorable of those ads was one by Park Avenue, exhorting people to “start something new”.

A decade-and-a-half later, there appear to be enough people willing to do just that.



X-------------------------------------------------X------------------------------------------------X


Narendra Modi holding monthly meetings to clear stalled projects - Livemint


*Narendra Modi holding monthly meetings to clear stalled projects*
Once a month, Modi holds a meeting with top state and federal bureaucrats to check why projects have not got off the ground






*New Delhi:* Prime Minister Narendra Modi is personally taking on India’s notorious red tape to clear tens of billions of dollars worth of stalled public projects, hoping that his hands-on intervention can bend a vast, dysfunctional bureaucracy.

Once a month, Modi holds a meeting with top state and federal bureaucrats to check why projects have not got off the ground. Since March this year, his intervention has helped revive nearly $60 billion in federal and state projects, according to government data through September seen by _Reuters_.

Modi has won plaudits for the initiative that has chipped away at a $150 billion backlog of planned roads, ports, railways, power stations and other projects. But equally, critics say, the fact he needs to personally intervene shows the level of government inertia in Asia’s third-biggest economy.

“It is a systemic problem that the prime minister needs to work on,” said Arun Maira, a management consultant and member of the previous Congress government.

The initiative, launched by Modi in March and publicised on his personal web site and Twitter feed, is called pro-active governance and timely implementation, or Pragati, which means “progress” in the Hindi language.

Federal and state bureaucrats are linked by video to Modi’s office for the meeting, usually held on the fourth Wednesday of each month. They are typically from the finance, law, land, environment, transport and energy ministries whose clearances are needed for many projects.

The agenda is set the previous week and usually has about a dozen stalled projects, public grievances and other governance issues.

A senior official who has attended said that when a project comes up for discussion, Modi turns to the representative of the ministry where it is being held up.

He simply asks, “Please tell me why it hasn’t happened,” the official said.

Several months into Pragati, the official said, a majority of the projects are cleared before they come up for discussion.

The chief minister of Uttar Pradesh state, Akhilesh Yadav, a political rival of Modi, wrote to the prime minister’s office requesting the inclusion of a $1 billion metro rail project in the state capital at one Pragati meeting.

It got the clearances, including a pledge of federal funding, at the September meeting.

“This is a welcome move which would go a long way in doing away with avoidable delays,” said Alok Ranjan, the state’s top bureaucrat.

*Systemic problem*

Still, critics say that while Modi can quickly cut through red tape, his style centralizes decision-making and will not be sustainable in a country as large as India.

The stock of stalled projects in the country has come down, but remains high.

In the July-September quarter, projects worth 7.6% of India’s GDP, or $152 billion, were stalled, down from a peak of 8.5% in the January-March 2014 quarter, according to CMIE, a think-tank. The data includes private investment plans.

“Running a country is far more challenging than managing a state,” said Maira, the consultant, referring to Modi’s reputation as an effective administrator when he was chief minister of Gujarat state from 2001 to 2014.

During those years, he used a similar initiative to get projects off the ground.

After taking over as prime minister last year, Modi vowed to fire up India’s notoriously slow bureaucracy. He has set an ambitious goal of making India one of 50 most business-friendly destinations in the world by 2017.

The World Bank ranked India 130th out of 189 economies, up from 134th last year, in its annual Doing Business report released this week.

The previous government set up a cabinet task force to clear the backlog of projects but failed to make much of an impact because state governments were not involved.

Modi’s initiative has tried to plug that loophole.

I.Y.R. Krishna Rao, the top bureaucrat in Andhra Pradesh state, said projects are usually held up by a lack of coordination between different departments and governments.

Rao said he was pushing to get clearances for a railway line in his state. After it was reviewed by Modi, the response from the railway ministry improved substantially.

“This is a very good forum,” Rao said. 
*
Reuters*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kadamba-warrior

Ragnar said:


> Narendra Modi holding monthly meetings to clear stalled projects - Livemint
> 
> 
> *Narendra Modi holding monthly meetings to clear stalled projects*
> Once a month, Modi holds a meeting with top state and federal bureaucrats to check why projects have not got off the ground
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *New Delhi:* Prime Minister Narendra Modi is personally taking on India’s notorious red tape to clear tens of billions of dollars worth of stalled public projects, hoping that his hands-on intervention can bend a vast, dysfunctional bureaucracy.
> 
> Once a month, Modi holds a meeting with top state and federal bureaucrats to check why projects have not got off the ground. Since March this year, his intervention has helped revive nearly $60 billion in federal and state projects, according to government data through September seen by _Reuters_.
> 
> Modi has won plaudits for the initiative that has chipped away at a $150 billion backlog of planned roads, ports, railways, power stations and other projects. But equally, critics say, the fact he needs to personally intervene shows the level of government inertia in Asia’s third-biggest economy.
> 
> “It is a systemic problem that the prime minister needs to work on,” said Arun Maira, a management consultant and member of the previous Congress government.
> 
> The initiative, launched by Modi in March and publicised on his personal web site and Twitter feed, is called pro-active governance and timely implementation, or Pragati, which means “progress” in the Hindi language.
> 
> Federal and state bureaucrats are linked by video to Modi’s office for the meeting, usually held on the fourth Wednesday of each month. They are typically from the finance, law, land, environment, transport and energy ministries whose clearances are needed for many projects.
> 
> The agenda is set the previous week and usually has about a dozen stalled projects, public grievances and other governance issues.
> 
> A senior official who has attended said that when a project comes up for discussion, Modi turns to the representative of the ministry where it is being held up.
> 
> He simply asks, “Please tell me why it hasn’t happened,” the official said.
> 
> Several months into Pragati, the official said, a majority of the projects are cleared before they come up for discussion.
> 
> The chief minister of Uttar Pradesh state, Akhilesh Yadav, a political rival of Modi, wrote to the prime minister’s office requesting the inclusion of a $1 billion metro rail project in the state capital at one Pragati meeting.
> 
> It got the clearances, including a pledge of federal funding, at the September meeting.
> 
> “This is a welcome move which would go a long way in doing away with avoidable delays,” said Alok Ranjan, the state’s top bureaucrat.
> 
> *Systemic problem*
> 
> Still, critics say that while Modi can quickly cut through red tape, his style centralizes decision-making and will not be sustainable in a country as large as India.
> 
> The stock of stalled projects in the country has come down, but remains high.
> 
> In the July-September quarter, projects worth 7.6% of India’s GDP, or $152 billion, were stalled, down from a peak of 8.5% in the January-March 2014 quarter, according to CMIE, a think-tank. The data includes private investment plans.
> 
> “Running a country is far more challenging than managing a state,” said Maira, the consultant, referring to Modi’s reputation as an effective administrator when he was chief minister of Gujarat state from 2001 to 2014.
> 
> During those years, he used a similar initiative to get projects off the ground.
> 
> After taking over as prime minister last year, Modi vowed to fire up India’s notoriously slow bureaucracy. He has set an ambitious goal of making India one of 50 most business-friendly destinations in the world by 2017.
> 
> The World Bank ranked India 130th out of 189 economies, up from 134th last year, in its annual Doing Business report released this week.
> 
> The previous government set up a cabinet task force to clear the backlog of projects but failed to make much of an impact because state governments were not involved.
> 
> Modi’s initiative has tried to plug that loophole.
> 
> I.Y.R. Krishna Rao, the top bureaucrat in Andhra Pradesh state, said projects are usually held up by a lack of coordination between different departments and governments.
> 
> Rao said he was pushing to get clearances for a railway line in his state. After it was reviewed by Modi, the response from the railway ministry improved substantially.
> 
> “This is a very good forum,” Rao said.
> *
> Reuters*



That's why I say this man can change India's collective destiny - provided he gets atleast 2 (hopefully 3) terms with sufficient majority at his disposal.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Dragon Ball

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/660284387569721344
Tycoon in saffron | Business Standard News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Nilgiri

India is not outperforming China, if we were half their economic size, then we can start comparing....but we are far far behind. We will have to put our heads down and grow solidly as much as possible for one or two decades and then revisit this topic in the China context.

That said, Ms. Kochar is a very respectable, knowledgeable lady...and she has given a very good synopsis here (and she definitely has not gone into "outperform China" mode).

I remember she gave a very good presentation at Davos and G20 earlier IIRC.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy

Nilgiri said:


> India is not outperforming China, if we were half their economic size, then we can start comparing....but we are far far behind. We will have to put our heads down and grow solidly as much as possible for one or two decades and then revisit this topic in the China context.
> 
> That said, Ms. Kochar is a very respectable, knowledgeable lady...and she has given a very good synopsis here (and she definitely has not gone into "outperform China" mode).
> 
> I remember she gave a very good presentation at Davos and G20 earlier IIRC.


The title of the video is stupid but the content is worth watching.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Abingdonboy said:


> The title of the video is stupid but the content is worth watching.



Yes indeed. Reflective of a lot of media in general.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ragnar

Karbonn to invest Rs200 crore in Andhra Pradesh plant - Livemint






*New Delhi: *In line with the government’s ‘Make in India’ initiative, domestic handset vendor Karbonn will invest Rs.200 crore to set up a manufacturing plant at Tirupati in Andhra Pradesh.

Last week, Prime Minister Narendra Modi had laid the foundation stone for a dedicated mobile handset and electronics manufacturing facility at Tirupati. Apart from Karbonn, the facility will house brands such as Micromax, Celkon and Lava.

“We are setting up an integrated facility at Tirupati. The plant, which will be operational by September next year, will have a manufacturing capacity of 500,000 units a month,” Karbonn chairman Sudhir Hasija told _PTI_.

He added that the company will invest Rs.200 crore in the facility and employ 2,000 people to start with. “We currently have a monthly capacity of 1.8-2 million units and we are looking at scaling this up to 2.5 million by December next year,” he said.

Over the next few years, the plan is to develop the entire manufacturing ecosystem in India along with component manufacturing, he added. “By 2017, we will have miniscule imports as we will manufacture in India rather than just assembling here,” Hasija said.

Karbonn has a unit in Noida that manufactures feature phones. It is also setting up a facility in Haryana that is about thrice the size of the Noida plant.

Global handset makers such as Samsung and domestic players such as Micromax and Spice have assembly units in India. Recently, international players such as Xiaomi, Gionee and Asus have announced assembly units in India in partnership with electronics major Foxconn in Andhra Pradesh.

Handset makers are looking to tap the multi-billion dollar opportunity in India, which is one of the fastest growing smartphone markets in the world. The Indian handset industry is poised to overtake the US as the second-largest market in next few years. According to research firm IDC, shipments in India grew 44% year-on-year to 26.5 million units in April-June 2015 quarter.







With his law background, there is no better person to work on clearing the sludge in the legal system.

Ranking should have been higher in Ease of Doing Business Index: Arun Jaitley






*New Delhi:* Not fully satisfied with the 12-position jump in India’s ranking on the Ease of Doing Business Index, finance minister Arun Jaitley on Sunday said the World Bank has not factored in all the steps taken by the government to improve business environment and ranking should have been “significantly higher”.

He also stated that there was a need to further cut down on the number of permissions required so that the time-lag between the decision to invest and the actual investment can be shortened significantly. “States must realise that local laws which enable availability of land, environmental permissions, sanction of building plans need a relook,” he said in a Facebook post titled “The Ease of Doing Business”. Jaitley also posed a question if individual structures require separate approval once an industrial zone or new township has been cleared for environmental sanctions.

“The World Bank has upped India’s ranking in the Ease of Doing Business by 12 positions. Last month the World Economic Forum had similarly upgraded India. Even though the push up numerically is modest, it marks the reversal of an adverse trend. Considering the number of steps taken in the last 17 months, India’s position should have moved significantly higher. I understand that all steps have not been factored in since the World Bank criteria has a cut-off date and it also waits for announcements to translate into action before they can be factored,” he said. The minister said that to adjudicate quickly upon investment related matters, a commercial division is being constituted in all high courts. This would improve the enforceability of contracts where India’s ranking is relatively poor. “The obsolete Specific Relief Act which provides for damages as the normal remedy rather than enforcement, needs to be relooked,” Jaitley said.

A World Bank report on Tuesday ranked India at 130 out of 189 country on the ease of doing business, up 12 places from 142nd rank last year. In the World Economic Forum’s Global Competitiveness Report in September, India’s ranking moved up 16 positions to 55th on a global index of the world’s most competitive economies. Jaitley attributed the jump in India’s ranking to quicker decision making, faster policy changes, eliminating corruption at the top and smoother clearances. While the Foreign Investment Promotion Board (FIPB) clearances and the environmental approvals are being routinely granted, investors no longer queue up before the ministries in Delhi lobbying for policy changes or approvals, he said.

Highlighting that the present government has opened most sectors to foreign direct investment, he said, “time has come to examine whether some of the conditionalities on which FDI investment is permitted, have become anachronic”. “We need to cut down on the number of permissions required so that the timelag between the decision to invest and the actual investment can be shortened significantly,” he said. He said many countries have switched to an architect’s certificate as a substitute for building plans being sanctioned. “When you compulsorily need a completion certificate for a building, the permission required for start of construction should be replaced by a regulatory mechanism. These additional changes will further improve India’s ranking for ease of doing business,” he said.

Saying that an ease of opening business must also be accompanied by an ease in exiting, he said the framework of the Bankruptcy Law is being readied. “Dispute resolutions with regard to public projects require a quicker settlement mechanism. The same is being worked out,” he said.

Jaitley said it was encouraging that states have also altered their work culture. Investment is the starting point of all economic activity. An investment-friendly state will be a natural destination. Stating that competitive federalism can be seen among states, he said the Gujarat model of global investors meet has been replicated in Tamil Nadu, Madhya Pradesh, West Bengal and in Punjab. Rajasthan, this month, would be wooing global investors. Telangana and Andhra Pradesh have been reaching out to investors globally.

He said three states with a significant tribal population—Chhattisgarh, Jharkhand and Odisha—figure in the top six states in the World Bank Ease of Doing Business rankings. “The work culture is changing in most states,” he said. Talking of initiatives taken, he said the government last week issued two important ordinances—The Arbitration Law has been changed to make arbitrations cheaper, faster and free from judicial intervention and to adjudicate quickly upon investment related matters, a commercial division is being constituted in all high courts. “This would improve the enforceability of contracts where India’s ranking is relatively poor,” he said.

The minister said much has been done to ensure that award of natural resources and public contracts are completely transparent. “To empower public servants to take simpler and bolder decision, many corrections are required in some obsolete provisions of Prevention of Corruption Act. The same have already been introduced in Parliament,” he said.

India, he said, aspires to grow faster at a time when the world growth is moving slowly. “To add a percentage or two in our present growth rate, the ease of doing business coupled with a simpler direct and indirect taxation system, a higher investment in infrastructure and irrigation will play a significant role. A low oil and commodity regime is helping us in this direction.”

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SRP

*Why Moody's Upgraded Indian Banks' Outlook After 4 Years*

*Moody's on Monday raised its outlook on India's banking system to stable from negative after four years*. The rating agency expects slower rise in bad loans, which are estimated at around $50 billion currently.

*Here are the key takeaways from Moody's report:

1)* A stable outlook reflects gradually improving operating environment in the country. India is expected to achieve a GDP growth of 7.5 per cent over the next two years as compared to the 6.2 per cent average over 2011-13. Growth will be helped by accommodative monetary policy and economic reforms.

*2)* Non-performing loan ratios increased significantly over FY11-FY15, rising to 10.2 per cent at end-June 2015 from 4.5 per cent at end-March 2011. The increase was especially large at PSU banks, which account for over 70 per cent of all outstanding bank loans. Over the next 12-18 months, the rise of bad loans will be at a much slower pace.

*3)* Bad loans will rise slowly because banks have significantly tightened their underwriting standards; corporate loan growth slowed down to 9.3 per cent over the past three years from 23.1 per cent during 2009-12. Consequently, corporate loans originated since 2013 mostly do not represent a material risk to asset quality.

*4)* Public sector banks have low capital levels, with tier 1 ratios between 6-10 per cent and loan-loss reserves averages of 55 per cent, which is a key credit weakness. This means they have weak buffers to absorb losses in contrast private sector banks have high capital levels.

*5)* However, unlike many Asian countries where loan loss reserves represent an additional buffer not reflected in capital, PSU banks' loan loss coverage is not particularly high. Also, while restructured loans at PSU banks are higher than their NPLs, the provision coverage on these restructured loans is only around 5 per cent.

*6)* Over the next four years, the government plans to inject Rs 70,000 crore into 21 PSU banks, but this amount is well short of the overall capital requirements. The top 11 PSU banks will need an external core equity capital infusion of Rs 1.45 lakh crore during FY16-FY19 based on the assumption of a target core tier 1 ratio of 9-9.5 per cent by March 2019.

*7)* PSU banks can access capital markets for additional capital, but given current low valuations, it will be a challenge for many of them to do so.

*8)* Banks' profitability (measured by net interest margins) should be stable as high-yielding retail loans will compensate for declining interest rates. But PSU banks will continue to lag behind their private banks in profitability because they have lower non-interest income and higher credit costs. PSU banks have high credit costs because of the need to increase provisioning levels.

*9)* The 11 new payment banks and 10 small finance banks have the potential to disrupt PSU banks' deposit franchises, which will impact their profitability. However, there will be little impact over the next 12-18 months, because the business model of payments banks is still at a very early stage.

*10)* Higher reliance on retail deposits as primary source of funding is positive for Indian banks. Loan growth over the next 12-18 months should continue at a moderate pace of 10-13 per cent due to slow growth in corporate loans, which account for 43 per cent of the banks' overall loan books. Deposit growth will be faster, which will support liquidity.


Why Moodys Upgraded Indian Banks Outlook After 4 Years - NDTVProfit.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bitter Melon

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662207137779572737


----------



## skyisthelimit

Ahead of Diwali, Prime Minister Narendra Modi launches three gold schemes | The Indian Express

*Ahead of Diwali, Prime Minister Narendra Modi launches three gold schemes*
*Prime Minister Narendra Modi on Thursday launched three gold-related schemes in a bid to put some 20,000 tonnes of idle gold into productive use.*

*Please encourage your family to take advantage of the new gold scheme initiated by our PM Modiji.*

*regards;*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

Rescue package for discoms gets Cabinet nod | Business Standard News

power sector reform

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## skyisthelimit

19 crore people brought under banking system in 17 months, claims PM Modi | The Indian Express

*19 crore people brought under banking system in 17 months, claims PM Modi*
*PM Modi said the view of the government now was reforms should be inclusive and broad-based and not limited to a few standard notions.*


----------



## skyisthelimit

http://economictimes.indiatimes.com/markets/stocks/announcements/blackstone-believes-in-india-blockbuster-to-invest-over-2-billion-in-india-over-the-next-5-6-years/articleshow/49680194.cms

Blackstone believes in India blockbuster, to invest over $2 billion in India over the next 5-6 years

Blackstone believes in India blockbuster, to invest over $2 billion in India over the next 5-6 years - The Economic Times

Blackstone believes in India blockbuster, to invest over $2 billion in India over the next 5-6 years

Modi government set to revamp Indira Gandhi's poverty eradication 'Twenty Point Programme'

Modi government set to revamp Indira Gandhi's poverty eradication 'Twenty Point Programme' - The Economic Times

NEW DELHI: Prime Minister Narendra Modi's signature projects Swachh Bharat Mission and Housing for All will replace Indira Gandhi's Twenty Point Programme - a poverty eradication initiative of successive Congress governments.

Twenty Point Programme, which gauges poverty eradication in different states on certain parameters, is set to get a Modi stamp as older parameters are being replaced by the NDA government's initiatives. The programme, launched by Gandhi in 1975, was restructured in 1982, 1986 and 2006 with addition of newer parameters.

However, this time the government is looking at a complete makeover, officials said. At present, the Twenty Point Programme tracks progress of each state under schemes such as job creation, urban poor families assisted under Seven Point Charter, food security, number of houses constructed for economically weaker sections, electrification of villages, number of seedlings planted, roads constructed under Prime Minister's Gramin Sadak Yojana, food security and number of self-help groups promoted.

The government will now replace parameters like number of seedlings planted and food security with performance of states under Swachh Bharat Mission and Housing for All initiative. Officials said the government would also include Sustainable Development Goals as parameters of Twenty Point Programme. The new parameters will include zero hunger, provision of clean water.

*Bringing In New Parameters Makes Sense*

This won't be the first revision of the indicators of the 20-point programme. The last one happened in 2006. Including new parameters reflecting new human development-related priorities like sanitation makes sense.

The government must go a step further to ensure that those included in the UN-sponsored sustainable development goals find reflection in the 20-point programme. The revamped programme should include an improved tracking system so that assessments are done both nationally and state-wise to allow for better monitoring.

Cabinet clears $7-billion reform package to boost discoms

Cabinet clears $7-billion reform package to boost discoms - The Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Lord ZeN

19 crore people brought under banking system in 17 months PM Modi

*19 crore people brought under banking system in 17 months, claims PM Modi | The Indian Express*/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/663666752862093314


----------



## Bitter Melon

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/663604424271601664


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/663708874852184064

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/663713155781156864
18,000 villages will get electricity in next 1,000 days: PM Narendra Modi - The Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kadamba-warrior

Star Wars said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/663708874852184064
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/663713155781156864
> 18,000 villages will get electricity in next 1,000 days: PM Narendra Modi - The Economic Times



Now that will be a game changer in significantly improving the quality of life of our rural mass! Something that the Congress simply failed to deliver in their 60 odd years of government!

Now, Modi needs to utilize the remaining 3 odd years of his term in strengthening the '_systems_' rather than relying on any individual or himself to check corruption and monitor the progress of important projects.

Because there is no way in hell that he is going to get re-elected ever again!

Not after what MGB demonstrated in Bihar!


----------



## Star Wars

kadamba-warrior said:


> Now that will be a game changer in significantly improving the quality of life of our rural mass! Something that the Congress simply failed to deliver in their 60 odd years of government!
> 
> Now, Modi needs to utilize the remaining 3 odd years of his term in strengthening the '_systems_' rather than relying on any individual or himself to check corruption and monitor the progress of important projects.
> 
> Because there is no way in hell that he is going to get re-elected ever again!
> 
> Not after what MGB demonstrated in Bihar!



one loss in Bihar and you say he won't get relected ? why are people so defeatist .2019 is 3.5 years away leave it


----------



## skyisthelimit

kadamba-warrior said:


> Now that will be a game changer in significantly improving the quality of life of our rural mass! Something that the Congress simply failed to deliver in their 60 odd years of government!
> 
> Now, Modi needs to utilize the remaining 3 odd years of his term in strengthening the '_systems_' rather than relying on any individual or himself to check corruption and monitor the progress of important projects.
> 
> Because there is no way in hell that he is going to get re-elected ever again!
> 
> Not after what MGB demonstrated in Bihar!



Yes. Electricity to all villages. Roads upto each village. These are basic needs.

People in rural village are satisfied even if they get electrcity, water and road.

Will change mandate immediately n favor of NAMO

1000 days is a bit high. He shud finish within 2 years so he can do marketing 1 yr before elections


----------



## Star Wars

skyisthelimit said:


> Yes. Electricity to all villages. Roads upto each village. These are basic needs.
> 
> People in rural village are satisfied even if they get electrcity, water and road.
> 
> Will change mandate immediately n favor of NAMO
> 
> 1000 days is a bit high. He shud finish within 2 years so he can do marketing 1 yr before elections




Still don't have faith on the Indian populace to choose what is right for them...


----------



## itachii

Star Wars said:


> Still don't have faith on the Indian populace to choose what is right for them...



Why blame the populace ?? people gave a mandate un precedent in the recent history for BJP and what did they do at the end of the day ?? destroyed the hopes of people..


----------



## Star Wars

itachii said:


> Why blame the populace ?? people gave an un precedent mandate for this govt and what did they do at the end of the day ?? destroyed the hopes of people..



Yes.... because they wanted Singapore in 6 months.. Indians are angry, frustrated , quick to judge and in need of immediate satisfaction.

Government plans tax benefits for house owners, tenants - The Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bitter Melon

Star Wars said:


> Yes.... because they wanted Singapore in 6 months.. Indians are angry, frustrated , quick to judge and in need of immediate satisfaction.
> 
> Government plans tax benefits for house owners, tenants - The Economic Times
> 
> View attachment 270758
> View attachment 270759



Let him concentrate on delivering his promises. Win or loss will be taken care of when the time comes. If India is destined to be a world leader nothing in the world can stop it. If India is destined to be Bihar, no Modi can prevent it either.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/663614012504936448


----------



## skyisthelimit

France's Alstom wins $3 billion Indian Railways contract
France's Alstom wins $3 billion Indian Railways contract - The Times of India via @timesofindia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed

Rising food prices to hit rural India in 2016 - The Times of India

India's villages face a sharp spike in food prices in 2016, as a second year of drought drives up the cost of ingredients such as sugar and milk, and poor transport infrastructure stops falling global prices from reaching rural areas. 

India's first back-to-back drought in three decades also complicates government spending calculations as Prime Minister Narendra Modi tries to prune a subsidy regime that has long propped up the rural economy, and he can ill afford to alienate rural voters after a bruising weekend electoral defeat in Bihar.

READ ALSO: Why dal prices have doubled: Here's the math 

It is bad news for the central bank, too, which faces a conundrum achieving its 4 percent inflation target for the medium term as levels diverge in town and country, and infrastructure development would take years to fix it. 

India's overall retail inflation eased to 4.41 per cent in September, helped by falling commodity prices, but rural inflation was at 5.05 percent, mostly due to food prices. That, some analysts argue, could worsen, despite the dampening effect of lower wages and sluggish growth in the agricultural sector.

READ ALSO: Concerned over high food prices, especially of dal, says Jayant Sinha 

"The impact of this year's drought will cut supplies of sugar, milk and vegetables, which the market hasn't factored in yet fully," said Harish Galipelli, head of commodities and currencies at Inditrade Derivatives and Commodities. 

"The first half (of next year) will be more painful than the second half." 

While urban dwellers have seen some cheaper imported food products, benefiting from global deflation, that has not filtered through to rural areas, given poor roads, rail and a lack of storage facilities for perishable goods.

READ ALSO: Congress targets Modi government over price rise on World Food Day 

Prices of vegetables like onions, tomatoes and potatoes have already been rising, with some staples up as much as 20 percent in a month. Palm oil prices have also climbed in the last two months, while milk prices have risen by 10 per cent. 

India will release monthly retail inflation data for October on November 12. 

Faltering rural economy 

There is little sign of relief. 

Indian sugar futures are up by a quarter since a late July low, and producers say lower output because of the drought will push them up further in 2016. 

Edible oil prices in India, which meets nearly 70 per cent of demand through imports, are also likely to rise, given scant rainfall in palm oil-producing countries. 

Meanwhile, scarcity of fodder and water is expected to hit local milk production from February.

READ ALSO: Food delivery startups feel the heat 

"The country's milk production could drop by 5 to 7 per cent in 2016. The reduction will obviously allow prices to rise," an official with the Maharashtra state milk cooperative said. 

Food accounts for more than 50 per cent of rural consumer price inflation in India, compared with a third of urban inflation, while categories like fuel, which has seen a considerable price drop, has a much smaller impact in rural areas, where families use firewood or biogas from manure. 

The rural economy contributes around 50 per cent of Indian gross domestic product and is already showing signs of strain as government cuts the once-generous subsidies that shielded farmers and villagers. Motorbike and tractor sales were weak in October, traditionally an auspicious time to buy. 

Two-wheeler sales rose just 0.36 percent in April-October compared with 16.4 percent growth in the same period a year ago. 

"My income dropped nearly 50 percent due to drought," said farmer Sunil Gujar, 42, from the interior of Maharashtra. 

"I had borrowed money from a bank for seeds and fertilizer, but now I don't know how to repay the loan."


----------



## skyisthelimit

fsayed said:


> Rising food prices to hit rural India in 2016 - The Times of India
> 
> India's villages face a sharp spike in food prices in 2016, as a second year of drought drives up the cost of ingredients such as sugar and milk, and poor transport infrastructure stops falling global prices from reaching rural areas.
> 
> India's first back-to-back drought in three decades also complicates government spending calculations as Prime Minister Narendra Modi tries to prune a subsidy regime that has long propped up the rural economy, and he can ill afford to alienate rural voters after a bruising weekend electoral defeat in Bihar.
> 
> READ ALSO: Why dal prices have doubled: Here's the math
> 
> It is bad news for the central bank, too, which faces a conundrum achieving its 4 percent inflation target for the medium term as levels diverge in town and country, and infrastructure development would take years to fix it.
> 
> India's overall retail inflation eased to 4.41 per cent in September, helped by falling commodity prices, but rural inflation was at 5.05 percent, mostly due to food prices. That, some analysts argue, could worsen, despite the dampening effect of lower wages and sluggish growth in the agricultural sector.
> 
> READ ALSO: Concerned over high food prices, especially of dal, says Jayant Sinha
> 
> "The impact of this year's drought will cut supplies of sugar, milk and vegetables, which the market hasn't factored in yet fully," said Harish Galipelli, head of commodities and currencies at Inditrade Derivatives and Commodities.
> 
> "The first half (of next year) will be more painful than the second half."
> 
> While urban dwellers have seen some cheaper imported food products, benefiting from global deflation, that has not filtered through to rural areas, given poor roads, rail and a lack of storage facilities for perishable goods.
> 
> READ ALSO: Congress targets Modi government over price rise on World Food Day
> 
> Prices of vegetables like onions, tomatoes and potatoes have already been rising, with some staples up as much as 20 percent in a month. Palm oil prices have also climbed in the last two months, while milk prices have risen by 10 per cent.
> 
> India will release monthly retail inflation data for October on November 12.
> 
> Faltering rural economy
> 
> There is little sign of relief.
> 
> Indian sugar futures are up by a quarter since a late July low, and producers say lower output because of the drought will push them up further in 2016.
> 
> Edible oil prices in India, which meets nearly 70 per cent of demand through imports, are also likely to rise, given scant rainfall in palm oil-producing countries.
> 
> Meanwhile, scarcity of fodder and water is expected to hit local milk production from February.
> 
> READ ALSO: Food delivery startups feel the heat
> 
> "The country's milk production could drop by 5 to 7 per cent in 2016. The reduction will obviously allow prices to rise," an official with the Maharashtra state milk cooperative said.
> 
> Food accounts for more than 50 per cent of rural consumer price inflation in India, compared with a third of urban inflation, while categories like fuel, which has seen a considerable price drop, has a much smaller impact in rural areas, where families use firewood or biogas from manure.
> 
> The rural economy contributes around 50 per cent of Indian gross domestic product and is already showing signs of strain as government cuts the once-generous subsidies that shielded farmers and villagers. Motorbike and tractor sales were weak in October, traditionally an auspicious time to buy.
> 
> Two-wheeler sales rose just 0.36 percent in April-October compared with 16.4 percent growth in the same period a year ago.
> 
> "My income dropped nearly 50 percent due to drought," said farmer Sunil Gujar, 42, from the interior of Maharashtra.
> 
> "I had borrowed money from a bank for seeds and fertilizer, but now I don't know how to repay the loan."



To ab kya kare...reservations to hain hi.

Free mein food bhi de do

TMC SP JDU RJD JAYLALITHA cong will surely support


----------



## Star Wars

skyisthelimit said:


> To ab kya kare...reservations to hain hi.
> 
> Free mein food bhi de do
> 
> TMC SP JDU RJD JAYLALITHA cong will surely support



Jaya hates Sonia, she will never support cong...


----------



## skyisthelimit

Star Wars said:


> Still don't have faith on the Indian populace to choose what is right for them...



Im not negative here.
I support n believe him as much as you do.

NDA urban and middle class support will not erode.

He has to think of increasing beyond 30% voting percentage and thats y villages and rural areas are important. 

I suggested it as a strategy. Pls note...CONg and all other dogs will try to create shining India like situation of 2004...

He will win and survive only if he also wins rural parts of countries.

I recommend he focus om populist measures to all farmers for next 3 years..

Winning hearts is very important now for next 3 years. Similar win in 2019 will show writing on the wall for CONg and other dogs including media and LW


----------



## Star Wars

skyisthelimit said:


> Im not negative here.
> I support n believe him as much as you do.
> 
> NDA urban and middle class support will not erode.
> 
> He has to think of increasing beyond 30% voting percentage and thats y villages and rural areas are important.
> 
> I suggested it as a strategy. Pls note...CONg and all other dogs will try to create shining India like situation of 2004...
> 
> He will win and survive only if he also wins rural parts of countries.
> 
> I recommend he focus om populist measures to all farmers for next 3 years..
> 
> Winning hearts is very important now for next 3 years. Similar win in 2019 will show writing on the wall for CONg and other dogs including media and LW



Drought is not working in out favor , its severe this time and media is not even bothered to cover it...


----------



## skyisthelimit

Good news. FDI norms eased in 15 business sectors. FIPB approval limit increased to 5000 crores from previous 3000 crores.

Should have done last year but good start nonetheless

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

All budgetary announcements fulfilled by Railway: Suresh Prabhu - The Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/663957945663643648http://powermin.nic.in/upload/pdf/Power_Sector_Reforms.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Star Wars

Highway to growth: Government spending on roads likely to go up by 50 per cent to Rs 1.5 lakh crore - The Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fsayed

Economy not out of danger zone as inflation up, IIP down - The Economic Times


----------



## Abingdonboy

skyisthelimit said:


> Good news. FDI norms eased in 15 business sectors. FIPB approval limit increased to 5000 crores from previous 3000 crores.
> 
> Should have done last year but good start nonetheless


And despite that FDI jumped significantly this past year, the next few years should be good on that front...



Star Wars said:


> All budgetary announcements fulfilled by Railway: Suresh Prabhu - The Economic Times


Haha, how often do you see any politician (anywhere in the world) able to claim such a thing. If true, this is exceptional.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Modi bags deals worth Rs 90,550 crore on Day 1 of UK trip - Rediff.com India News

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

Abingdonboy said:


> Haha, how often do you see any politician (anywhere in the world) able to claim such a thing. If true, this is exceptional.



This guy is brilliant, railway stations are no longer the shit hole they used to be, saw the change myself in matter of months

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

ranjeet said:


> Modi bags deals worth Rs 90,550 crore on Day 1 of UK trip - Rediff.com India News


Any credible breakdown of this figure? £9BN is a pretty significant figure but I can't seem to understand what this translates to.

+ What is nuclear agreement suggested in the article? The UK has no sovereign nuclear reactors anymore so I can't see it relating to the transfer of reactor designs or British nuclear power plants for India.


----------



## ranjeet

Abingdonboy said:


> Any credible breakdown of this figure? £9BN is a pretty significant figure but I can't seem to understand what this translates to.
> 
> + What is nuclear agreement suggested in the article? The UK has no sovereign nuclear reactors anymore so I can't see it relating to the transfer of reactor designs or British nuclear power plants for India.



Some investment by YES bank can't find the details about it .. but few of them are here 

Trade deals, protests mark UK visit by India's Modi| Reuters


"Late on Thursday, the British government said six deals had been agreed, including a 1.3 billion pound ($1.98 billion) investment by Vodafone.

The two prime ministers also welcomed a package to promote clean energy worth 3.2 billion pounds of commercial agreements, joint research programmes and initiatives to share technical, scientific, and financial and policy expertise."

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

ranjeet said:


> "Late on Thursday, the British government said six deals had been agreed, including a 1.3 billion pound ($1.98 billion) investment by Vodafone.


This alone is quite a significant signal even if the deal is, on a macro level, rather minor. Vodafone was at the forefront of the counter-productive taxation policies the UPA-2 had tried to implement that had done HUGE damage to India's image in the investor community. The fact that Vodofone are now pumping in their own capital back into India is an incredibly positive signal and does show that the NDA is successfully making India a more attractive place to invest.

The GoI deserves quite a bit of credit for what they have managed to achieve in a short span os time especially considering that I had seen a remark by one investment analyst calling the investment environment in India "toxic" back in 2013.




ranjeet said:


> The two prime ministers also welcomed a package to promote clean energy worth 3.2 billion pounds of commercial agreements, joint research programmes and initiatives to share technical, scientific, and financial and policy expertise."


£3.2 bllion is not chump change at all, and yet the subsequent wording is incredibly wishy washy. There is clearly something big here (a megaproject or two) but the details are not apparent right now.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

Abingdonboy said:


> This alone is quite a significant signal even if the deal is, on a macro level, rather minor. Vodafone was at the forefront of the counter-productive taxation policies the UPA-2 had tried to implement that had done HUGE damage to India's image in the investor community. The fact that Vodofone are now pumping in their own capital back into India is an incredibly positive signal and does show that the NDA is successfully making India a more attractive place to invest.
> 
> The GoI deserves quite a bit of credit for what they have managed to achieve in a short span os time especially considering that I had seen a remark by one investment analyst calling the investment environment in India "toxic" back in 2013.
> 
> 
> 
> £3.2 bllion is not chump change at all, and yet the subsequent wording is incredibly wishy washy. There is clearly something big here (a megaproject or two) but the details are not apparent right now.


30:00 onwards

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyisthelimit

6 significant agreements among £9 billion India-UK deals- The Times of India

*6 significant agreements among £9 billion India-UK deals*

*Dealing With Failure | The Indian Express*

*The new bankruptcy code can stimulate credit availability for entrepreneurs.
*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

ranjeet said:


> 30:00 onwards


Good to get some firm details, the energy deal equates to 3GW solar energy projects for India.


Other than that this was a good speech by Modi (not usually a fan of his grandiose speeches) plenty of tangibles and performances matrixes backing his comments. With hims as PM India is certainly headed in the right direction- If only the political class could go on sabbatical for a decade or so for him to implement his vision. The fear of him being whittled down and thrown out in 2019 is nightmare-invoking.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## fsayed

Chris Wood- CLSA: Continue To See Lack Of Emergency With Govt On Policy Front
Chris Wood- CLSA: Modi Govt Has Failed To Address NPA Issue


----------



## fsayed

Exports dip 17.5% in October; trade deficit narrows - The Economic Times

CLSA not so happy with Modi government, but overweight on India - The Economic Times


----------



## fsayed

Inflation in prices of pulses sharpest in a decade: Crisil - Livemint


----------



## fsayed

Tomato prices swell 50% at Rs 62 per kg - The Economic Times


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/666624413752668160
Modi government goes high on reforms; new bankruptcy law, subsidy rules on anvil - The Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/666904348585127936

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

fsayed said:


> Tomato prices swell 50% at Rs 62 per kg - The Economic Times



Sanghi Morgan ka baat sunlo aur aaram karo

PM Narendra Modi is not making short-term decisions for instant gratification: Tom Nides, Morgan Stanley - The Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Star Wars



Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## ranjeet

Seeking to give a boost to the railway infrastructure, government today gave its nod to four rail line projects in Odisha, Andhra Pradesh and Chhattisgarh at a cost of around Rs 8351 crore. 

The Cabinet Committee on Economic Affairs, chaired by Prime Minister Narendra Modi today gave its approval for the doubling of 189.278 km Kottavalasa-Koraput railway line with a completion cost of Rs 2977.64 crore. 

Cabinet nod to four rail line projects worth Rs 8351 crore - The Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Star Wars



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nilgiri

I'm back guys! (to this section )

India Reforms Are Gathering Pace

India Reforms Are Gathering Pace

November 16, 2015

A comprehensive note from Jupiter Investment Management's Avinash Vazirani (Manager of the Jupiter India Fund) highlights how Prime Minister Modi's recent high profile visit to the UK shines a light on Anglo/India relations, and the potential for closer ties between the two countries on issues such as climate change and defence. While this is very interesting for politicians and general observers, Modi's comments on the attractiveness of India as an investment destination should be a focal point for investors, he says. As a long term investor in the Indian market, the background changes discussed below, and which are receiving little or no publicity, are setting the scene for a transformation of the Indian economy the likes of which we have not seen in recent history.

Indian stocks have been an isolated area of relative calm amid the storm that has raged across global emerging markets in recent months. Vazirani believes the game-changing reforms that have helped drive growth in India are continuing to gain momentum, and together with strongly positive business conditions, will help power the next leg of Indian economic growth. Meetings with government have also left him confident that the government will do whatever it takes to ensure fiscal and monetary policy are aligned to protect India's low-inflation, rate-cutting cycle.

One of the flagship reforms of the Modi government has been its introduction of a programme of universal social security designed to help lift hundreds of millions out of poverty, for the first time establishing minimum living standards and bringing vast swathes of the population out of the shadow economy and into the formal banking system. A system of biometric identity records, linked to bank accounts and mobile phone accounts will provide basic health and life insurance and social security benefits. This should dramatically reduce the waste and inefficiency of the state's payment of subsidies.

The speed and success of this scheme has been breath-taking. Since its launch in September 2014, 190m bank accounts have been opened and 165 million debit cards issued. Shared ownership of bank accounts means that this figure already covers a large portion of the estimated 600,000 Indians who did not have access to bank accounts before the programme was rolled out. With around 2 million new accounts opening per week, the remaining pool of 200-300 million people without access to a bank account is decreasing fast.

It's easy to overlook the amount of job creation that's happening in India as a result of other government initiatives, he says. The ‘Make in India' scheme aimed at persuading foreign companies to manufacture in India has already seen Taiwanese electronics giant Foxconn sign up to spend US$5 billion building its factories in Maharashtra State, while the ‘Skill India' programme aims to give 4 million Indians the skills that should help fuel India's burgeoning economy. Meanwhile the MUDRA programme of microenterprise funding that seemed to be in its planning stages just months ago has already disbursed $3.5 billion dollars in loans to small businesses. Under the scheme, banks make loans to small businesses, laying off this risk to this to a government agency. According to government sources, at least half a million jobs have been created, while the boost to GDP (gross domestic product) of the extra economic activity from these newly-funded businesses is clear.

The government's focus on agricultural productivity is another area of major change. It's being pursued in a number of ways, he says. The first is a plan to ensure every field is irrigated (hitherto farmers have relied on unpredictable rainfall), funded through the agricultural credit bank (NABARD). Next, crop insurance has been trialled in pilot schemes across India and will be rolled out across the country next year. Under the scheme, farmers can insure crops so that in the event of drought or infestation, they are reimbursed. Then there is the farmers' Soil ID card system, which will help farmers understand which fertiliser to use, and has seen a 60 percent uptake already. All of these initiatives are bringing another (rural) section of the population into the formal banking and social security network and into the formal economy. As well as delivering a boost to the safety of their livelihoods, from an investors' point of view, it constitutes a huge secular increase in business for banks and insurance companies and we continue to watch this space.

After years of stagnation, India's infrastructure build-out got back into gear under Narendra Modi's government. Today in India, new highways are being built at a rate of 18 kilometres per day. A previously-stalled project to redevelop India's ports has re-started, with new contracts being given out to developers. And the largest piece of India's transport infrastructure project is its railways. Here, the government has earmarked a massive 8.5 trillion rupees (around $150 billion) and for the first time that figure constitutes a guaranteed allocation from budget resources – a first in India. Contracts for the build-out have been awarded, and the process of upgrading India's transport system is underway.

On the fiscal side, the new government has vowed to devolve spending budgets to the states that make up the Indian federation. As a result of new laws, some 42 percent of central taxes now go directly to state governments (up from 32 percent). The new Goods and Services Tax (GST) legislation, which promises to harmonize what is currently a patchwork of sales tax regimes across the Indian states, in favour of a single national sales tax, and should produce a major boost to revenues by reducing the cost of business, is currently stalled in parliament amid dogged resistance from parliamentary opposition. Here, again, Vazirani says he gets the sense that this is a reform whose benefits are so clear compelling that both sides of the argument – even those currently delaying its progress through parliament – know it has to happen. While there has been some confusion around the amount that individual states can add to the tax for themselves (in fact they may apply an extra 1 percent for a limited period of two years), there is no question that this is another move that will be hugely beneficial to state finances, which in turn will help reduce inflation.

And while the government has no real scope to affect monetary policy change or set the independent central bank's inflation targets, recent conversations with government have reassured him that the government will do whatever needs to be done to align fiscal with monetary policy and ensure that any threats to India's new low-inflation, rate-cutting environment are dealt with adequately and promptly.

However, one reform the government has been able to implement within the monetary sphere has been a shake-up of India's banking sector. The 21 new licenses issued since the beginning of this initiative – 11 to payment banks and 10 to small finance banks – are part of the transformation of a sector that has been open to accusations of risk-averse lending, inaction on non-performing loans and insufficiently autonomous board and executive appointments. "The new entrants to the banking sector are a good sign, a new bankruptcy code will give its existing members the means to recover bad loans in a way they couldn't previously and there is even talk of a special situations fund which could take on some of these assets," he says.

The final piece, on board appointments, is part of the government's wider plan to beat corruption at board level and improve the corporate governance not just of banks, but of state-owned companies too. Here, the new administration is making huge strides, sending a message to government-controlled companies by refusing to appoint non-executive board members who will not comply with its new corporate governance standards. "These are measures will take some time to show through, but the message is clear: in my view, the outlook for Indian businesses has never been brighter."

@Dungeness : To keep you updated on the overall scenario

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rangila

Rajan says drop in public, private investments top concerns| Reuters


----------



## Dungeness

Nilgiri said:


> I'm back guys! (to this section )
> 
> India Reforms Are Gathering Pace
> 
> India Reforms Are Gathering Pace
> 
> November 16, 2015
> 
> A comprehensive note from Jupiter Investment Management's Avinash Vazirani (Manager of the Jupiter India Fund) highlights how Prime Minister Modi's recent high profile visit to the UK shines a light on Anglo/India relations, and the potential for closer ties between the two countries on issues such as climate change and defence. While this is very interesting for politicians and general observers, Modi's comments on the attractiveness of India as an investment destination should be a focal point for investors, he says. As a long term investor in the Indian market, the background changes discussed below, and which are receiving little or no publicity, are setting the scene for a transformation of the Indian economy the likes of which we have not seen in recent history.
> 
> Indian stocks have been an isolated area of relative calm amid the storm that has raged across global emerging markets in recent months. Vazirani believes the game-changing reforms that have helped drive growth in India are continuing to gain momentum, and together with strongly positive business conditions, will help power the next leg of Indian economic growth. Meetings with government have also left him confident that the government will do whatever it takes to ensure fiscal and monetary policy are aligned to protect India's low-inflation, rate-cutting cycle.
> 
> One of the flagship reforms of the Modi government has been its introduction of a programme of universal social security designed to help lift hundreds of millions out of poverty, for the first time establishing minimum living standards and bringing vast swathes of the population out of the shadow economy and into the formal banking system. A system of biometric identity records, linked to bank accounts and mobile phone accounts will provide basic health and life insurance and social security benefits. This should dramatically reduce the waste and inefficiency of the state's payment of subsidies.
> 
> The speed and success of this scheme has been breath-taking. Since its launch in September 2014, 190m bank accounts have been opened and 165 million debit cards issued. Shared ownership of bank accounts means that this figure already covers a large portion of the estimated 600,000 Indians who did not have access to bank accounts before the programme was rolled out. With around 2 million new accounts opening per week, the remaining pool of 200-300 million people without access to a bank account is decreasing fast.
> 
> It's easy to overlook the amount of job creation that's happening in India as a result of other government initiatives, he says. The ‘Make in India' scheme aimed at persuading foreign companies to manufacture in India has already seen Taiwanese electronics giant Foxconn sign up to spend US$5 billion building its factories in Maharashtra State, while the ‘Skill India' programme aims to give 4 million Indians the skills that should help fuel India's burgeoning economy. Meanwhile the MUDRA programme of microenterprise funding that seemed to be in its planning stages just months ago has already disbursed $3.5 billion dollars in loans to small businesses. Under the scheme, banks make loans to small businesses, laying off this risk to this to a government agency. According to government sources, at least half a million jobs have been created, while the boost to GDP (gross domestic product) of the extra economic activity from these newly-funded businesses is clear.
> 
> The government's focus on agricultural productivity is another area of major change. It's being pursued in a number of ways, he says. The first is a plan to ensure every field is irrigated (hitherto farmers have relied on unpredictable rainfall), funded through the agricultural credit bank (NABARD). Next, crop insurance has been trialled in pilot schemes across India and will be rolled out across the country next year. Under the scheme, farmers can insure crops so that in the event of drought or infestation, they are reimbursed. Then there is the farmers' Soil ID card system, which will help farmers understand which fertiliser to use, and has seen a 60 percent uptake already. All of these initiatives are bringing another (rural) section of the population into the formal banking and social security network and into the formal economy. As well as delivering a boost to the safety of their livelihoods, from an investors' point of view, it constitutes a huge secular increase in business for banks and insurance companies and we continue to watch this space.
> 
> After years of stagnation, India's infrastructure build-out got back into gear under Narendra Modi's government. Today in India, new highways are being built at a rate of 18 kilometres per day. A previously-stalled project to redevelop India's ports has re-started, with new contracts being given out to developers. And the largest piece of India's transport infrastructure project is its railways. Here, the government has earmarked a massive 8.5 trillion rupees (around $150 billion) and for the first time that figure constitutes a guaranteed allocation from budget resources – a first in India. Contracts for the build-out have been awarded, and the process of upgrading India's transport system is underway.
> 
> On the fiscal side, the new government has vowed to devolve spending budgets to the states that make up the Indian federation. As a result of new laws, some 42 percent of central taxes now go directly to state governments (up from 32 percent). The new Goods and Services Tax (GST) legislation, which promises to harmonize what is currently a patchwork of sales tax regimes across the Indian states, in favour of a single national sales tax, and should produce a major boost to revenues by reducing the cost of business, is currently stalled in parliament amid dogged resistance from parliamentary opposition. Here, again, Vazirani says he gets the sense that this is a reform whose benefits are so clear compelling that both sides of the argument – even those currently delaying its progress through parliament – know it has to happen. While there has been some confusion around the amount that individual states can add to the tax for themselves (in fact they may apply an extra 1 percent for a limited period of two years), there is no question that this is another move that will be hugely beneficial to state finances, which in turn will help reduce inflation.
> 
> And while the government has no real scope to affect monetary policy change or set the independent central bank's inflation targets, recent conversations with government have reassured him that the government will do whatever needs to be done to align fiscal with monetary policy and ensure that any threats to India's new low-inflation, rate-cutting environment are dealt with adequately and promptly.
> 
> However, one reform the government has been able to implement within the monetary sphere has been a shake-up of India's banking sector. The 21 new licenses issued since the beginning of this initiative – 11 to payment banks and 10 to small finance banks – are part of the transformation of a sector that has been open to accusations of risk-averse lending, inaction on non-performing loans and insufficiently autonomous board and executive appointments. "The new entrants to the banking sector are a good sign, a new bankruptcy code will give its existing members the means to recover bad loans in a way they couldn't previously and there is even talk of a special situations fund which could take on some of these assets," he says.
> 
> The final piece, on board appointments, is part of the government's wider plan to beat corruption at board level and improve the corporate governance not just of banks, but of state-owned companies too. Here, the new administration is making huge strides, sending a message to government-controlled companies by refusing to appoint non-executive board members who will not comply with its new corporate governance standards. "These are measures will take some time to show through, but the message is clear: in my view, the outlook for Indian businesses has never been brighter."
> 
> @Dungeness : To keep you updated on the overall scenario




Thanks for tagging me. Best wishes to Indian people, but so call Modi's magic reminds to be seen.


----------



## Nilgiri

Dungeness said:


> Thanks for tagging me. Best wishes to Indian people, but so call Modi's magic reminds to be seen.



It will take a few years to materialise macro-economically given the damage that was done by previous administration.



Rangila said:


> Rajan says drop in public, private investments top concerns| Reuters



Credit crunch will probaby easy starting in mid 2016 as the capital flows prop up the associated margins and buffers. 

GST, more tax reform and bankruptcy code will also really help as a boost to overcome the credit crunch.


----------



## Rangila




----------



## Nilgiri

Rangila said:


> View attachment 273558



Much of the measures have yet to be operationalised to really encourage people to get into the scheme.

Right now no ones going to even give their kitchen utensils to the govt.


----------



## Arron Bert

Is India investing heavily in Middle East?


----------



## Ryuzaki

Arron Bert said:


> Is India investing heavily in Middle East?


Only in Iran


----------



## Arron Bert

Ryuzaki said:


> Only in Iran


OK.


----------



## Rangila




----------



## Nilgiri

Rangila said:


> View attachment 273598



You are taking particular sectors for China and the overall (value) scenario for India. Its apples and oranges.

After all:

China exports, imports continue to fall in September

The key important metric is the % of Indian exports of the entire worlds exports.


----------



## Rangila

Nilgiri said:


> You are taking particular sectors for China and the overall (value) scenario for India. Its apples and oranges.
> 
> After all:
> 
> China exports, imports continue to fall in September
> 
> The key important metric is the % of Indian exports of the entire worlds exports.



That was the copy paste of a Google search page;

As for the Orange & Apple:

Which country has lost (hefty) 45% of its export business?
China lost apx 9% year on year that is:






International slump factor is well known, but country losing nearly half its export business?
Now this is Chalk & Cheese to write home about.


----------



## fsayed

In a rare meeting, Congress vice-president Rahul Gandhi apprises FIIs about party's stand on stuck GST Bill - The Economic Times

NEW DELHI: Businesses lobbying ministers for favourable policies is common practice, but doing that with Opposition leaders is extremely rare. But a bunch of top foreign institutional investors has done just that.

Some 20 or so top foreign fund representatives met Congress Vice-President Rahul Gandhi in Delhi on Thursday to discuss the fate of key economic legislations, notably the long-pending Goods and Services Tax (GST) Bill, the unusual meeting underscoring the nervousness in markets whether economic reforms will once again become hostage to politics in the upcoming winter session of Parliament.

The meeting, at Gandhi's Tughlak Lane residence and arranged at the behest of the investors, was labelled by one of the attendees as an attempt to get a 'first-hand view' of the Congress party's stance in the upcoming Parliament session. Put bluntly, they wanted to know whether or not Congress would support the GST Bill's passage in the winter session that starts on November 26. Representatives of firms such as Capital International, HSBC, T.

Rowe Price, Dutch Pension Fund and Jupiter Capital are among those said to have attended the hour-long meeting with Gandhi, who was accompanied by United Progressive Alliance-era minister and close adviser Jairam Ramesh and other party functionaries.

While representatives of the firms were not available for comment, one of the Congress functionaries present at the meeting said Gandhi assured the investors that his party was not against economic reforms and put the onus for the Bill's passage on the government.

"It was the Congress party which ushered in liberalisation and first brought the GST Bill. But the party is equally committed to protecting the marginalised, the poor and make sure the security support systems are in place," said this person.

"He (Rahul Gandhi) didn't say that we will stall Parliament. 'The GST Bill is our Bill, we introduced it three years ago...We are not against growth but the present government has to engage with Opposition. They can't take a stand just because they have the numbers'," the person quoted Gandhi as saying.

Rahul Gandhi too acknowledged the meeting on his twitter handle @officeofRG. "Had a fruitful discussion with top foreign institutional investors yesterday on state of the economy & its priorities."

Market watchers warn further delay in passage of key reforms, including GST, could lead to some foreign investors paring a portion of their Indian holdings. "Investor patience is running thin and the government needs to push through at least one big-banner reform in the winter session of Parliament to regain confidence," said Taimur Baig and Kaushik Das, economists at Deutsche Bank.

The hour-long meeting largely focussed on the GST Bill, but the bankruptcy law was also discussed.

In a recent interview with Reuters, Finance Minister Arun Jaitley said the government is ready to discuss all issues with the Opposition on GST, but would not compromise on the basic architecture of the tax reform.

Congress leader and former finance minister P Chidambaram has put three conditions for supporting the Bill. These include a constitutional cap of 18% on GST, a dispute resolution authority, and dropping of the 1% tax proposed on interstate movement of goods. ' The government could not get the GST Bill passed in the monsoon session because it refused to accept these conditions.


----------



## Nilgiri

Rangila said:


> Which country has lost (hefty) 45% of its export business?



Thats a monthly y.o.y by nominal USD because of much lower oil prices (and India is a big oil refiner exporter) A month does not equal a whole years performance.

Besides, Export volumes are doing steady and fine...though can be doing much better....but theres a big uphill task left over from the previous crappy congress regime....w.r.t lack of competitiveness and credit crunch for private companies. Both carry weighty inertia that may take another year or two to resolve fully.


----------



## SanjeevaniButi

Arron Bert said:


> OK.



LOL.... you got trolled


----------



## fsayed

Factories running 30% below capacity: Rajan | Business Standard Mobile Website


----------



## Rangila

Nilgiri said:


> Thats a monthly y.o.y by nominal USD because of much lower oil prices (and India is a big oil refiner exporter) A month does not equal a whole years performance.
> 
> Besides, Export volumes are doing steady and fine...though can be doing much better....but theres a big uphill task left over from the previous crappy congress regime....w.r.t lack of competitiveness and credit crunch for private companies. Both carry weighty inertia that may take another year or two to resolve fully.




Why is your "Much lower oil price" theory not applicable to other countries of the world, who are also in the same boat?
Are you telling us that India is (ONLY) one of the country in the world that gets special crude prices?
What kind of a eyewash is this my friend?

Export figures are always quoted in nominal dollars and not PPP.
Everything is same for the year 2015, that was there in 2014.
So what is new dish from your side, that you want to serve us as a chief cook here?

Nearly half the export numbers have been wiped off, and you are saying India is doing fine?
Blaming congress,? Trying to justify Modi? Trying to give it a political color?

Well here also you are drawing a blank:








Please do not bring forth any (more) such unwarranted & balderdash dialogue further to blame certain political parties, and glorify others when the chips are down.

People are able to separate the chaff from the grain.

Exports are down by 45% and we hear from people like you India is doing fine?

My foot.

Should you lack a wisdom tooth, I can Fedex you, but do not bring Red Herring types here and jeopardize your own image by using a "word jugglery" to bolster your dialogue in a futile bid. 

Word to the wise should suffice.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nilgiri

Rangila said:


> Why is your "Much lower oil price" theory not applicable to other countries of the world, who are also in the same boat?
> Are you telling us that India is (ONLY) one of the country in the world that gets special crude prices?
> What kind of a eyewash is this my friend?
> 
> Export figures are always quoted in nominal dollars and not PPP.
> Everything is same for the year 2015, that was there in 2014.
> So what is new dish from your side, that you want to serve us as a chief cook here?
> 
> Nearly half the export numbers have been wiped off, and you are saying India is doing fine?
> Blaming congress,? Trying to justify Modi? Trying to give it a political color?



Wow you are a pretty retarded idiot to think one month represents one year. Such facepalm.

You think India has never before seen export crunch before...that too on a monthly y.o.y basis?

And I have no idea where you are pulling this 45% monthly dip number from? Congress party?

How about check a REAL source first?

Exports dip 17.5% in October; trade deficit narrows - timesofindia-economictimes

FROM:

Exports fall for 10th straight month, down 24% in Sept | Business Standard News

For the first half of this financial year, exports stood at $132.09 billion, while imports were worth $200.9 billion, a trade deficit of $68 billion. Exports were down 17.6 per cent during the period year-on-year, while imports over 14 per cent.

So in a half year period, the value of exports has come down 18%. So we might end up with about 270 - 280 billion USD or so for the full financial year (from about 340 billion last year). Not A FRIGGING 45% ENTIRE DROP LIKE YOU ARE CLAIMING. That would mean we only get to 190 billion for the entire year...and NO ONE is predicting that....maybe your ill-educated ill-informed congress is. 

Whatever you are, you are a big waste of time it seems.

Comparing with the global situation:

Shrinking trade puts pressure on emerging market growth, investment| Reuters

and India's reliance on oil exports:

India's Top 10 Exports - World's Top Exports

It is quite apparent that the benefits to C (from the oil price drop) are quite offsett by the drop in X in C+I+G+(X-M)...if you even know what that is.

There is always a lag period in the multiplier effect and associated velocities of spending and investment from lower input oil prices...especially if we are going to restrict ourselves to looking at only the export sector. The credit crunch within India has to be eased, capacity utilisation has to be given time to respond to the stimulus investment and govt spending....... for the benefits of lower oil prices to properly transfer to non-oil exports. Then on top of this their global prices and overall demand also have to increase. An idiot like you of course would barely understand any of this.

As for this stupid graph:






Its obviously been done in current prices that takes no account for inflation and therefore is next to meaningless. Try find something more useful to present next time and we can talk.

I am talking about actual structural reform to the economy with long term vision in mind. Not riding off the momentum of Vajpayee NDA and ultimately running out of ideas, creating a massive credit squeeze and fiscally precarious situation....and hoping mediocre AND top heavy growth will somehow trickle down beyond the inefficient govt spending programs.

Maybe thats all gobbledegook to you as well.... who knows.

World trade is actually majorly SHRINKING with time this year in regards to total value.

World trade suffers biggest fall in 6 years - FT.com

This is from direct period to period....not year on year.

We can only analyse India's performance w.r.t the World at the end of the financial year.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rangila

@Nilgiri

_And I have no idea where you are pulling this 45% monthly dip number from?_

Now feigning ignorance? Escape rout?

Oye birdbrain, these are 12 months numbers/figures.
Read the newspapers clearly unless you have Attention Deficit Syndrome or better still, go for an Encephalography. I will foot the bill.


Digressing with monthly figures instead of yearly figure?
Bringing in unwarranted links to muddy the water to your advantage?
These cheap shots are well known tactics to pre-empt your opponent.

Nothing of my own, these are the stats thrown by mainstream media:
Let the ZeeNews explain:
Excerpt:

_18 months tenure is a whopping drop of 44.89 percent in Indian exports, from 280 billion dollars in *May 2014* to 154 billion dollars *today*," _
^
*Above is the final nail in this dialogues coffin as for 45% figure is concerned.*

Refuting the obvious (12 month 45% export decline) and calling others retard?
Its like pissing on my feet and telling its raining?

People like you are dime a dozen, but I refuse to construct a tunnel for you to see the light at the end of it. 

I can take a horse to the river, but can not make it drink.

Welcome to my Ignore club you Modi toady "ninny".

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

So looks like a congress spokesperson said it:

"After 30 foreign visits and another four lined-up, all that Modi has achieved for the nation during his 18 months tenure is a whopping drop of 44.89 per cent in Indian exports, from 280 billion dollars in May 2014 to 154 billion dollars today," Congress spokesman Abhishek Singhvi told reporters.

Exports fall by 45 pc despite Modi's 30 foreign trips: Cong | Business Standard News

Too bad the ACTUAL FIGURES dont back him up.

280 billion dollars in just May 2014? So we were exporting just that much in one month?

280 billion dollars pulled from his ***, 154 billion dollars pulled from his ***.

Such a reputable guy this Singhvi:

Congress' Abhishek Manu Singhvi quits party, Parliament posts



If each month averages to a 20% drop from the month the year before.....you are gonna predict the yearly total is going to be a 45% drop? That too 154 billion for the whole year when 132 billion has already been completed in just HALF a year. So we are gonna export just 22 billion for the remaining 6 months put together. Congressi maths I guess.

OH now I figured it out, the philandering dumbass quoted the 7 month period as an entire year

Exports dip 17.5% in October; trade deficit narrows - timesofindia-economictimes

Exports in the first seven months of the year were about $154.2 billion. In 2014-15, India's exports had totalled $310.5 billion.

So the first 7 months of the previous year were approx 310/12 * 7 = 180 billion. And this dumbass has added 100 billion to make it 280 billion .So SMRT.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rangila

Just as I thought Modi is a silver bullet for India!


----------



## Nilgiri

Yes under Modi more frauds are getting caught and reported.

Of course bad news for Congress .

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## magudi

July-September GDP to grow 7.5%; 50 bps repo rate cut in H1 2016: Barclays - The Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ranjeet



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/668692677550977024

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nilgiri

Rise in oil consumption hints at likely economic liftoff - The Economic Times

MUMBAI: A bunch of key barometers of economic health has shown steady improvement in the past months, an encouraging sign that growth may be finally picking up momentum.

Commercial vehicle sales, a key indicator to activity in the economy, have been buoyant of late. While passenger vehicle sales have also been up, consumption of petrol and diesel has surged as crude prices have remained soft. Sales of petrol by volume have been rising for three months in a row, diesel by two and passenger cars for seven. 






More at the link.

@Dungeness

*Indian Railways:- The High Returns Investment Destination*






Interview with G.E's chief included in there.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fsayed

Nilgiri said:


> So looks like a congress spokesperson said it:
> 
> "After 30 foreign visits and another four lined-up, all that Modi has achieved for the nation during his 18 months tenure is a whopping drop of 44.89 per cent in Indian exports, from 280 billion dollars in May 2014 to 154 billion dollars today," Congress spokesman Abhishek Singhvi told reporters.
> 
> Exports fall by 45 pc despite Modi's 30 foreign trips: Cong | Business Standard News
> 
> Too bad the ACTUAL FIGURES dont back him up.
> 
> 280 billion dollars in just May 2014? So we were exporting just that much in one month?
> 
> 280 billion dollars pulled from his ***, 154 billion dollars pulled from his ***.
> 
> Such a reputable guy this Singhvi:
> 
> Congress' Abhishek Manu Singhvi quits party, Parliament posts
> 
> 
> 
> If each month averages to a 20% drop from the month the year before.....you are gonna predict the yearly total is going to be a 45% drop? That too 154 billion for the whole year when 132 billion has already been completed in just HALF a year. So we are gonna export just 22 billion for the remaining 6 months put together. Congressi maths I guess.
> 
> OH now I figured it out, the philandering dumbass quoted the 7 month period as an entire year
> 
> Exports dip 17.5% in October; trade deficit narrows - timesofindia-economictimes
> 
> Exports in the first seven months of the year were about $154.2 billion. In 2014-15, India's exports had totalled $310.5 billion.
> 
> So the first 7 months of the previous year were approx 310/12 * 7 = 180 billion. And this dumbass has added 100 billion to make it 280 billion .So SMRT.


Exports may slip below $300 bn in FY16: Official - The Economic Times


----------



## Nilgiri

fsayed said:


> Exports may slip below $300 bn in FY16: Official - The Economic Times



Yet India exports trade / World total exports trade may go up....or stay where it is. It's all relative. Please wait for the fiscal year to finish.


----------



## Nilgiri

*No policy paralysis: GDP to touch 8 per cent this year: Arvind Panagariya*

NITI Aayog Vice Chairman Arvind Panagariya says the economic growth this year may touch eight per cent due to implementation of various critical economic reforms.

No policy paralysis: GDP to touch 8 per cent this year: Arvind Panagariya | The Financial Express

Rejecting criticism that the policy paralysis has returned to haunt the NDA in view of critical legislations getting stuck in Parliament, NITI Aayog Vice Chairman Arvind Panagariya says the economic growth this year may touch eight per cent due to implementation of various critical economic reforms.

He asserts that projects are being cleared and gathering speed and ease of doing business has improved.

“In the last quarter meaning January to March, 2016, I expect that we would touch eight per cent mark, hopefully cross it a bit,” he told PTI here in an interview.

He said the economic growth for the entire year is expected to be at 7.5 per cent to eight per cent.

“We might get full eight per cent because I also expect the first quarter growth rate which has been at seven per cent for 2015-16 will be revised upwards,” he said.

“We will continue to make progress. When we come to the last year of the present term of Prime Minister Narendra Modi, I would expect it would be near the double digit,” he said.

Panagariya, who is in Beijing for talks with China’s key think-tank the Development Research Centre on the status of the Sino-Indian economies, strongly denied criticism that the policy paralysis is creeping into the Modi government in view of government’s inability to push through important legislations like GST Bill and Land Acquisition bills.

“I do not buy that. If you actually look at what the government has done, it is not the UPA government in operation. If the UPA government policies were continued we would have remained at five per cent or below. We have come out of it,” he said.

“The policy paralysis has been eliminated completely from the government. Three is a well functioning government at the centre,” Panagariya said.

“The Prime Minster himself single handedly has made huge effort due to which we have moved up 12 places in the (World Banks’s ease of doing business) rankings. This does not take a lot of changes into account because the changes have been made after the World Bank has completed its survey,” he said.

“So you will see a much greater jump in the next round,” he added.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri




----------



## Ragnar

Govt readies new policy on start-ups - Livemint

*Govt readies new policy on start-ups*
Policy will focus on manufacturing, seek to promote innovation, will offer tax sops to small unlisted start-ups






*New Delhi:* The government is working on a new start-up policy that will focus on manufacturing, seek to promote innovation, and also offer tax incentives to small unlisted start-ups.

The aim, a government official familiar with the matter and speaking on condition of anonymity said, is to build an entire “ecosystem”, not merely offer incentives. The policy will focus on other issues as well, such as the ease of doing business, compliance and exits, this person added.

And it will all start with a definition.

Minister of state for finance Jayant Sinha is holding an inter-ministerial meeting on Thursday to come up with a definition of a start-up. Several tech entrepreneurs are expected to attend the meeting.

The definition is important to understand who will “come under the ambit” of the policy, the government official said.

The Start-up India policy (_Mint_’s name, not the government’s) will be unveiled by Prime Minister Narendra Modi in January. It is being prepared by the Department of Industrial Policy and Promotion, or DIPP.

Since coming to power in May 2014, the Bharatiya Janata Party-led National Democratic Alliance (NDA) government has launched series of programmes (Swachh Bharat Abhiyan, Make in India, Skill India, etc.) to achieve its objectives. In August, while delivering the Independence Day address from the ramparts of the Red Fort, Modi proposed the slogan “Start-up India, Stand up India” to encourage innovation and entrepreneurship among young people.

Speaking at a start-up event at San Jose, California, on 27 September, Modi said he sees start-ups, technology and innovation as exciting and effective instruments for India’s transformation, and for creating jobs for its youth. “When each of the 500-odd towns produces 10 start-ups and each of our 600,000 villages produce six small businesses, on a regular basis, we will create an enormous economic momentum and generate huge number of jobs in our country,” Modi had said. Adding that some of the outstanding start-ups from India are applying technology to transform areas such as healthcare, education, agriculture, clean energy, security, financial inclusion, and water management, Modi said he wants to see the idea and spirit of start-ups light up the economies and the fortunes of people in rural India.

“From handicrafts to tourism, the frontiers of possibilities and the scale of reach in India is immense,” he said.

Sharad Sharma, co-founder of iSpirt, a lobby group for software product start-ups, said the idea of the policy is to stop the exodus of Indian start-ups to places like Singapore and the US and encourage innovation-led start-ups, but recommended that the government not get fixated with a singular definition.

“Having one definition can be complicated. Defining eligibility criteria for benefits, such as incubation facility, easy labour laws, help in applying patents may be more useful,” he added.

The government official cited above stressed that the policy would focus on “manufacturing and innovation” to ensure that “someone opening a flour mill cannot claim benefits”.

And “listed firms will not be eligible for benefits under the policy,” he added. The focus, the official said, is on small companies.

The DIPP has spoken to several people from the emerging start-up ecosystem in India on what they would like to see in the policy. “We have a good idea about the requirements of start-ups. A final decision on the incentives will be taken by the prime minister’s office and the cabinet,” the official added.

A spokesperson of e-commerce firm Snapdeal said that start-ups in technology and capital-intensive industries, such as e-commerce, software, logistics, biotechnology and infrastructure, require substantial infusion of funding at various inflection points of their growth cycle, which often leads to change in shareholding patterns.

“Such changes in shareholding make them ineligible to carry forward their losses under the Income Tax Act. Start-ups need to be given greater flexibility to carry forward losses, provided the management by original founders continues. This will encourage start-ups to make the required investments in the early stages without such decisions being prejudiced by short-term considerations,” he added.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bang Galore

* Surging Fuel Consumption Shows India's Economy Picking Up Speed *
Debjit Chakraborty  JournoDebjit 
Rajesh Kumar Singh
November 27, 2015 — 12:00 AM IST


Oil demand growth hits fastest in a decade as car sales rise
Government workers pay increase to further boost consumption
Share on FacebookShare on Twitter
Share on LinkedInShare on RedditShare on Google+E-mail
India’s busy fuel depots are providing another piece of evidence that Asia’s third-biggest economy is starting to move faster in bridging the vast gap with a slowing China.

Oil product consumption in India expanded at the fastest pace in a decade in October as petrol prices fell amid a global commodity slump. The data gives credence to revamped official gross domestic product figures that made India the world’s fastest growing major economy this year.

“There is no doubt of a pickup in the economy, and that’s fueling India’s oil demand,’’ said Amrita Sen, a London-based analyst with Energy Aspects Ltd. who holds an economics degree from Cambridge University. “This is a clear indication that India’s middle class is going out and spending."

India’s economy probably grew 7.3 percent from a year earlier in the three months through September, according to a Bloomberg survey ahead of Monday’s data release. That would mark three straight quarters of growth topping 7 percent. China’s gross domestic product -- five times bigger than India’s -- expanded 6.9 percent in that quarter, the slowest pace since 2009.

*Most Confident Consumers*
The oil data also bolsters the case that India’s consumers will help drive growth as investment and exports struggle. The world’s most confident consumers helped India’s passenger car sales jump the most in almost two years in October.

Soon the country’s 1.3 billion people might have even more cash. Prime Minister Narendra Modi’s administration is weighing a recommendation to raise the pay of government workers by 24 percent, the first increase in a decade.

In the best-case scenario, that windfall combined with low inflation could lead to a demand boost that jump-starts a “painfully slow" investment revival, HSBC Holdings Plc analysts led by Pranjul Bhandari wrote in a Nov. 23 note.

“Much of this rests in the hands of the government," Bhandari wrote. “If it can absorb wage hikes without compromising on its fiscal consolidation or capex targets, the consumption boost could herald a period of higher and sustainable growth."

*Economic Weakness*
That’s a big question mark. The wage increases along with increased economic stimulus spending will make it harder for Modi’s government to meet its fiscal targets, Fitch Ratings said this month.

Other indicators show softness in the economy. Credit growth remains near a 20-year low, while overseas shipments declined for the 11th straight month in October as lower crude prices hurt petroleum exports.

Consumers, though, have been a bright spot.

Higher consumption of oil products will continue through March 2017 driven by “recent policy reforms and a consequent pickup in investment,” according to the Oil Ministry’s Petroleum Planning & Analysis Cell. Fuel consumption touched a five-month high in October, led by diesel and gasoline sales, according to data published by the body.

*‘Unsaturated Demand’*
Consumption of diesel, which comprises about 42 percent of India’s overall petroleum-fuel use, rose on a pickup in construction activities and strong sales of commercial vehicles. India’s infrastructure output in September grew at its fastest pace in four months to 3.2 percent.

Quarterly growth numbers should signal a recovery in manufacturing, said Shubhada Rao, chief economist at YES Bank in Mumbai. “The trend in capital goods has been quite encouraging as reflected in the infrastructure data.”

Reserve Bank of India Governor Raghuram Rajan has cut the benchmark interest rate by 125 basis points this year in a bid to help spur flagging investment. Economists expect him to keep the rate at 6.75 percent next week.

“Higher consumption is coming from two sides -- a sustained fall in inflation and the monetary transmission from April following RBI’s rate cuts,” said Devendra Kumar Pant, chief economist at New Delhi-based India Ratings and Research Pvt., the local unit of Fitch Ratings. “There’s a lot of unsaturated demand in everything, be it fuels or anything else.”

Surging Fuel Consumption Shows India's Economy Picking Up Speed - Bloomberg Business

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

Bang Galore said:


> * Surging Fuel Consumption Shows India's Economy Picking Up Speed *
> Debjit Chakraborty  JournoDebjit
> Rajesh Kumar Singh
> November 27, 2015 — 12:00 AM IST
> 
> 
> Oil demand growth hits fastest in a decade as car sales rise
> Government workers pay increase to further boost consumption
> Share on FacebookShare on Twitter
> Share on LinkedInShare on RedditShare on Google+E-mail
> India’s busy fuel depots are providing another piece of evidence that Asia’s third-biggest economy is starting to move faster in bridging the vast gap with a slowing China.
> 
> Oil product consumption in India expanded at the fastest pace in a decade in October as petrol prices fell amid a global commodity slump. The data gives credence to revamped official gross domestic product figures that made India the world’s fastest growing major economy this year.
> 
> “There is no doubt of a pickup in the economy, and that’s fueling India’s oil demand,’’ said Amrita Sen, a London-based analyst with Energy Aspects Ltd. who holds an economics degree from Cambridge University. “This is a clear indication that India’s middle class is going out and spending."
> 
> India’s economy probably grew 7.3 percent from a year earlier in the three months through September, according to a Bloomberg survey ahead of Monday’s data release. That would mark three straight quarters of growth topping 7 percent. China’s gross domestic product -- five times bigger than India’s -- expanded 6.9 percent in that quarter, the slowest pace since 2009.
> 
> *Most Confident Consumers*
> The oil data also bolsters the case that India’s consumers will help drive growth as investment and exports struggle. The world’s most confident consumers helped India’s passenger car sales jump the most in almost two years in October.
> 
> Soon the country’s 1.3 billion people might have even more cash. Prime Minister Narendra Modi’s administration is weighing a recommendation to raise the pay of government workers by 24 percent, the first increase in a decade.
> 
> In the best-case scenario, that windfall combined with low inflation could lead to a demand boost that jump-starts a “painfully slow" investment revival, HSBC Holdings Plc analysts led by Pranjul Bhandari wrote in a Nov. 23 note.
> 
> “Much of this rests in the hands of the government," Bhandari wrote. “If it can absorb wage hikes without compromising on its fiscal consolidation or capex targets, the consumption boost could herald a period of higher and sustainable growth."
> 
> *Economic Weakness*
> That’s a big question mark. The wage increases along with increased economic stimulus spending will make it harder for Modi’s government to meet its fiscal targets, Fitch Ratings said this month.
> 
> Other indicators show softness in the economy. Credit growth remains near a 20-year low, while overseas shipments declined for the 11th straight month in October as lower crude prices hurt petroleum exports.
> 
> Consumers, though, have been a bright spot.
> 
> Higher consumption of oil products will continue through March 2017 driven by “recent policy reforms and a consequent pickup in investment,” according to the Oil Ministry’s Petroleum Planning & Analysis Cell. Fuel consumption touched a five-month high in October, led by diesel and gasoline sales, according to data published by the body.
> 
> *‘Unsaturated Demand’*
> Consumption of diesel, which comprises about 42 percent of India’s overall petroleum-fuel use, rose on a pickup in construction activities and strong sales of commercial vehicles. India’s infrastructure output in September grew at its fastest pace in four months to 3.2 percent.
> 
> Quarterly growth numbers should signal a recovery in manufacturing, said Shubhada Rao, chief economist at YES Bank in Mumbai. “The trend in capital goods has been quite encouraging as reflected in the infrastructure data.”
> 
> Reserve Bank of India Governor Raghuram Rajan has cut the benchmark interest rate by 125 basis points this year in a bid to help spur flagging investment. Economists expect him to keep the rate at 6.75 percent next week.
> 
> “Higher consumption is coming from two sides -- a sustained fall in inflation and the monetary transmission from April following RBI’s rate cuts,” said Devendra Kumar Pant, chief economist at New Delhi-based India Ratings and Research Pvt., the local unit of Fitch Ratings. “There’s a lot of unsaturated demand in everything, be it fuels or anything else.”
> 
> Surging Fuel Consumption Shows India's Economy Picking Up Speed - Bloomberg Business



Posted back in Indian Economy-News & Updates | Page 352 for reference.


----------



## Bang Galore

* Tokyo’s $828 mn aid for 2 metro rail projects fast-tracks India-Japan ties *
By AT Editor _on_ November 27, 2015 _in_ Asia Unhedged

_Bilateral ties between India and Japan have always been on the fast track and it further gained momentum recently thanks to Tokyo’s financial and technological help in modernizing Indian railways._





On Friday, the two nations exchanged notes for Japan’s Official Development Loan Assistance (ODA) worth Rs 55,360 million ($828 million) for Chennai and Ahmedabad metro rail projects.

The Japanese government has committed ODA loan of about Rs 10,800 million ($161 million) for the Chennai Metro Rail Project (IV phase) and Rs 44,560 million ($666 million) for Ahmedabad Metro Project.

In October this year, Japan had offered to finance India’s first bullet train, estimated to cost $15 billion, at an interest rate of less than 1%, officials said, stealing a march on China, which is bidding for other projects on the world’s fourth-largest network.

Tokyo was picked to assess the feasibility of building the 505-kilometer corridor linking Mumbai with Ahmedabad, the commercial capital of Prime Minister Narendra Modi’s home state, and concluded it would be technically and financially viable.

The project to build and supply the route will be put out to tender, but offering finance makes Japan the clear frontrunner.

In September, China won the contract to assess the feasibility of a high-speed train between Delhi and Mumbai, a 1,200-km route estimated to cost twice as much. No loan has yet been offered.

Japan’s decision to give virtually free finance for Modi’s pet program is part of its broader push back against China’s involvement in infrastructure development in South Asia over the past several years.

“There are several (players) offering the high-speed technology. But technology and funding together, we only have one offer. That is the Japanese,” said AK Mital, the chairman of the Indian Railway Board, which manages the network.

The two projects are part of a ‘Diamond Qaudrilateral’ of high speed trains over 10,000 km of track that India wants to set up connecting Delhi, Mumbai, Chennai and Kolkata.

Japan has offered to meet 80% of the Mumbai-Ahmedabad project cost, on condition that India buys 30% of equipment including the coaches and locomotives from Japanese firms.

Japan’s International Cooperation Agency, which led the feasibility survey, said the journey time between Mumbai and Ahmedabad would be cut to two hours from seven.

The route will require 11 new tunnels including one undersea near Mumbai.

“What complicates the process is Japanese linking funding to use of their technology. There must be tech transfer,” said Mital.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ranjeet

Power minister Piyush Goyal’s Domestic Efficient Lighting Programme (DELP) is possibly the most effective government scheme in recent times, and in the shortest possible time-frame. DELP was launched by the Prime Minister on January 15 and, within a period of 9 months, 3.1 crore LED bulbs have been distributed by a public sector firm in six states, as a result of which 1,042 MW of peak power demand has been avoided, 9,064 tonnes of carbon dioxide emissions reduced every day (3.3 million tonnes a year) and consumers are saving Rs 4.4 crore every day (Rs 1,600 crore a year). Once the scheme is fully rolled out across 100 cities, it hopes to replace 77 crore regular light bulbs, by which time this would have resulted in a saving of 20,000 MW load—that’s around a tenth of India’s connected load—along with a reduction of around 80 million tonnes of carbon emissions each year; consumer savings, at that point, will be a whopping Rs 40,000 crore per year. Most important, as a result of the government launching such an ambitious scheme and the state governments buying into it, there has been a dramatic reduction in costs of LED bulbs from an unaffordable Rs 350 apiece last year to around Rs 75 today.

Another very good example of how the government is using its powers of bulk purchases to dramatically drive down costs is what’s happened to cement. When highways minister Nitin Gadkari first spoke of constructing concrete highways, most rubbished this as too expensive and, in fact, cement prices started rising in anticipation of the increased demand. The government, however, decided to create a portal for purchasing cement and, in the process, managed to convince producers that they would benefit by lowering prices. With poor offtake for cement and capacity utilisation at most plants low, a total of 37 cement manufacturers have committed to selling the government 9.5 million tonnes at a price of Rs 120-140 per bag as compared to Rs 300 or so at the time Gadkari first announced the construction of concrete roads. The same exercise is now being replicated for steel. These schemes clearly show that when the government wants, it can play the role of a catalyst in promoting and pushing necessary changes quickly.

Editorial: Government LED the way | The Financial Express

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Echo_419

ranjeet said:


> Power minister Piyush Goyal’s Domestic Efficient Lighting Programme (DELP) is possibly the most effective government scheme in recent times, and in the shortest possible time-frame. DELP was launched by the Prime Minister on January 15 and, within a period of 9 months, 3.1 crore LED bulbs have been distributed by a public sector firm in six states, as a result of which 1,042 MW of peak power demand has been avoided, 9,064 tonnes of carbon dioxide emissions reduced every day (3.3 million tonnes a year) and consumers are saving Rs 4.4 crore every day (Rs 1,600 crore a year). Once the scheme is fully rolled out across 100 cities, it hopes to replace 77 crore regular light bulbs, by which time this would have resulted in a saving of 20,000 MW load—that’s around a tenth of India’s connected load—along with a reduction of around 80 million tonnes of carbon emissions each year; consumer savings, at that point, will be a whopping Rs 40,000 crore per year. Most important, as a result of the government launching such an ambitious scheme and the state governments buying into it, there has been a dramatic reduction in costs of LED bulbs from an unaffordable Rs 350 apiece last year to around Rs 75 today.
> 
> Another very good example of how the government is using its powers of bulk purchases to dramatically drive down costs is what’s happened to cement. When highways minister Nitin Gadkari first spoke of constructing concrete highways, most rubbished this as too expensive and, in fact, cement prices started rising in anticipation of the increased demand. The government, however, decided to create a portal for purchasing cement and, in the process, managed to convince producers that they would benefit by lowering prices. With poor offtake for cement and capacity utilisation at most plants low, a total of 37 cement manufacturers have committed to selling the government 9.5 million tonnes at a price of Rs 120-140 per bag as compared to Rs 300 or so at the time Gadkari first announced the construction of concrete roads. The same exercise is now being replicated for steel. These schemes clearly show that when the government wants, it can play the role of a catalyst in promoting and pushing necessary changes quickly.
> 
> Editorial: Government LED the way | The Financial Express




Goyal ji is doing a good job


----------



## Nilgiri

Piyush Goyal has asked people to hold him accountable and unveiled a real time dashboard for people to track progress of electrification across India:

Dashboard

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ragnar

*Patanjali to invest Rs 1,000-crore on expansion: Baba Ramdev - The Economic Times

Patanjali to invest Rs 1,000-crore on expansion: Baba Ramdev *







Patanjali Ayurved, the FMCG venture promoted by yoga guru Baba Ramdev, will invest Rs 1,000 crore next year on expansion and plans to sharpen focus on e-commerce and exports.

The Haridwar-based firm will set up manufacturing plants in South India and is looking to become partner in mega food park being developed in southern cities.

Patanjali, which has 15,000 stores across the country, plans to add more products in segments where it already has presence such as dairy, instant foods, baby care, natural cosmetics and health supplements.

"We are likely to invest about Rs 1,000 crore in 2016 for various initiatives," Ramdev told PTI. 

On the source of funding, he said banks have already sanctioned Rs 500 crore as working capital loan and they are ready to grant more funds for further expansions.

"There is no issue on funding," he said.

Patanjali had sales turnover of Rs 2,000 crore in last fiscal and expects to reach Rs 5,000 crore in FY 2015-16. It operates a large mega food park at Haridwar. 

In dairy segment, Ramdev said that Patanjali is planning to launch cow milk powder and is also looking at cheese and chocolates.

That apart, Patanjali will enter into manufacturing of nutritious animal feed and work of improve the indigenous cow breeds to boost milk production.

Ramdev said the company will launch its premium natural cosmetic under Saundarya brand and baby care products under Shishu care brand next month. 

On expansion of sales network, he said Patanjali would soon be present in all modern retail chain formats.

"Our products are already at Big Bazaar, Reliance Fresh, D Mart and other modern retail outlets. Soon they will be available on the other remaining big retail format," said Ramdev.

Patanjali sells its products through 15,000 franchise stores pan India of which 5,000 are big stores and rest are in shop-in-shop concept.

"We are soon coming out with our Patanjali mega stores which would be spread in 2,000-3,000 sq feet, exclusively for our products," Ramdev said.

When asked about e-commerce, he said: "We are present online on a very small scale and we are gearing up to make it big. We are working on that."

Patanjali is considering manufacturing units in Andhra Pradesh, Karnataka, Maharashtra and Madhya Pradesh to cater to the Southern market and meet the demand of other regions.

Ramdev said the company would focus on exports from March next year and target countries including USA, UK, Canada.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nilgiri

Has anyone tried any of their products? ^^


----------



## Great Sachin

Nilgiri said:


> Has anyone tried any of their products? ^^


excellent quality products....just love them....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ragnar

Nilgiri said:


> Has anyone tried any of their products? ^^


 
Good products. I like their biscuits. Amla Hair Oil is also pretty good.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Echo_419

ranjeet said:


>


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/671298906635042816

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/671299145659994112

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/671299219655942144

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Nilgiri

@Dungeness Q2 growth is 7.4% compared to 7 % for Q1 (Both may be revised upwards later on too)

Comments?

In a big boost for manufacturing, the sector grew at 9.3% versus 7.9% YoY. Agricultural sector growth was reported at 2.2% versus 2.1% YoY. " The growth in the 'agriculture, forestry and fishing', 'mining and quarrying', 'electricity, gas, water supply & other utility services, 'construction' and 'public administration, defence and other services' is estimated to be 2.2 per cent, 3.2 percent, 6.7 per cent, 2.6 per cent and 4.7 per cent, respectively, during this period," the release added. 

Read more at:
India's GDP grows at 7.4% in Q2 of FY16; manufacturing grows at robust 9.3% - The Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ni8mare

Moneycontrol Bureau India's second quarter gross domestic product (GDP) grew *7.4 percent,* compared to 7 percent in the previous quarter. This is *slightly shy of the 7.5 percent figure* a CNBC-TV18 poll of economists had forecast. The GDP data was boosted by a nominal increase in* agriculture sector growth, which stood at 2.2 percent, compared to 1.9 percent QoQ. Mining sector grew at 3.2 percent versus 4 percent while manufacturing growth stood at 9.3 percent, compared to 7.9 percent QoQ.* "The strongest positive sign is the s*trong growth in manufacturing *which we are seeing and also, relatively strong growth in elements of the services sector," TCA Anant, Chief Statistican of India, told CNBC-TV18 in an exclusive interview. "The weakness which I see in this number is actually the fact that a significant part of the good growth in GDP at constant prices is arising because of the negative inflation rate which is there in WPI and as a consequence, the overall GDP deflator comes out to be negative," he said. "That is a point of concern because growth in current prices is less than the growth in constant prices," he added. "The numbers are largely in line with the market's expectations," SBI chief economist Soumya Kanti-Ghosh told CNBC-TV18. "The numbers were boosted by strong performance by agriculture. This was thanks to the robust kharif season," he added. The GDP growth measured in the methodology that was revised recently is through the gross value added (GVA), which is a higher number because of low input prices, said *Dr Pronab Sen, former Planning Commission member Pronab Sen. "The industry also appears to have become efficient," he added. **According to Dr Sen, GDP mumbers will likely not go back to their "8-9 percent glory years" till construction activity turns around*. Construction sector growth stood at 2.6 percent in the second quarter, and has been languishing for a few years due to the real estate slowdown.* "This shows that the steps taken by the government to boost public investment and push projects approval are yet to reflect fully," he said. SBI economist Ghosh *said he expects growth in the next few quarters to increase marginally. However, the second quarter GDP will likely not have an impact on bond or stock markets as they are in line, Standard Chartered's Ananth Narayan and stock broker Dipan Mehta told CNBC-TV18. Mehta said equities will look forward to upcoming monetary policy decisions by the Reserve Bank of India and the Federal Reserve.

Read more at: Q2 GDP rises to 7.4% vs 7% QoQ, boosted by mfg, agriculture - Moneycontrol.com


@Guynextdoor2 @Rangila

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nilgiri

ni8mare said:


> The industry also appears to have become efficient,



_more_ efficient. Its always an ongoing process even in developed countries. It is definitely accelerating in India which is good to see....but still a long way to go. India is definitely in the cusp of a solid transition right now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ni8mare

Nilgiri said:


> but still a long way to go


and which is true.....a lot of hard will be needed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

*The road ahead for GST & why NPAs continue to rise*


----------



## fsayed

Manufacturing growth at 25-month low in November - Nikkei/Markit PMI

Core sector growth slows to 3.2% in October | Business Standard Mobile Website

Debashis Basu: Why financial schemes are struggling | AMuskeeter


----------



## ni8mare

*Despite a persistent decline for 11 months now, India's exports are relatively better than some of the other Asian countries, *feels RBI Governor Raghuram Rajan, adding that the rupee is not over valued. In an exclusive interview with CNBC-TV18's Latha Venkatesh, Rajan says relying too much on falling prices for growth is not right, and that we need to ask if we have the driving forces for growth. Rajan says a lot of cleaning up has been done to remove some of the legacy issues. He feels power sector reforms and cleaning up of balance sheets will help unclog some sectors. He says capacity utilisation at 70 percent in the economy is still low, but expressed hope of better growth next year. He sees steel as one of the biggest problem areas becauise of over capacity. Rajan says it is hard to forecast the pace at which stressed assets in the economy will reduce, but added that the RBI was working with banks to ensure that stress assets are recognised. He said the slowdown in China has put a lot of Indian industries in a difficult situation, and that credit growth was muted. Below is the interview transcript of Raghuram Rajan with Latha Venkatesh on CNBC-TV18. Q: In the post policy teleconference you all gave a new number for the inflation estimate for March 2017. 5.4 percent was what Michael Patra said March 2017. A: I don't think he said that. Q: He said that because there were several analysts who messaged me back. It was 4.8 percent in September when you gave us a forecast for January 2017 and now Michael said 5.4 percent. What is your estimate of January-March 2017? A: From when we made the estimates in September to now what has generally happened is the information that has come in has caused us to reduce our expectations of inflation. Then there are risks going forward which tend to elevate our estimates, risk such as the pay commission for example and the evolution of food prices post tough monsoons. So, in general I would say that if you look at our curve it is broadly in the same place it was as in September with a slight bias towards the downside, that is what is in the policy statement. Q: The incremental information gives you a sense of lower inflation for what period, along the curve or only for January 2016? A: Certainly for the near term, it gives us a greater sense of where we will be. However what I am also saying is that we had in mind some of these risks that we have highlighted here. To some extent if you think that pulses have been more persistent over the last few months than one thought, that has been offset by the realisation over the last couple of months of inflation slightly below where we expected it to be. So, it is in that sense that some of the information has come in lower. Plus if you look at the oil prices going forward that also gives a certain amount of comfort that it has stayed relatively low. Of course we have to see what OPEC does. Q: If you take your comments on services inflation, non-food, non-fuel inflation as well add to it impulses from GST, 7th pay commission, are you still reiterating 4.8 percent in January 2017? A: It is in the ballpark of that number. I am not sure that I would say exactly 4.8 percent. Q: Not 5.4 percent? A: No, otherwise it would be somewhat off where we intend to be. Of the factors you mentioned such as the pay commission, some of the factors are going to be balanced by government action. Of course the additional outlay has to be balanced by an appropriate finding space so that the fiscal deficit targets aren’t breached. So, that will offset some of the inflationary impulses. Some we will have to look through, as we have said there is some mechanical calculations, we have to be careful we don't overlook what is necessary to look at, so that we will have to work out as we go along. Q: But what is the requirement of the monetary policy agreement? Your clock starts ticking only in January 2018? A: No. January 1st 2016, the clock starts ticking. Q: At six percent? A: At six percent. Q: And the MPFA also says that January of 2017 at five percent? A: No. That is self imposed movement towards the midpoint of the range which would give future monetary policy committees sufficient room to stay within, without violating. That is where we would desire to be over the medium term. Q: Now the six percent looks achieved, so you do not write letters now. The next exam for you is January 2018, the four percent? A: No. There is actually no exam past the six percent. If you look at the details of the monetary policy agreement, we have to stay between two and six percent. That is all that the monetary policy agreement calls for. However, with abundant prudence, and knowing that the whole sort of range was set keeping in mind that it would be better to be around four. We would like to migrate towards four over time. But what is in the agreement, where we start writing letters and doing penance, is if we exceed six percent on average for three quarters. Q: Or undershoot two percent on an average. A: Or undershoot two percent, which is I think is a little distant right now. Q: Do you really believe the 7.4 percent growth number? Everybody will tell you and I guess you feel yourself, that it does not feel like 7.4 percent. A: Well I keep reiterating what Dr. Pronab Sen said about this, which is, the new numbers cannot be compared one to one with the old numbers. His view was that there will be a difference, and therefore, when you say it does not feel like, you are saying it does not feel like 7.4 percent according to the old numbers, and that was perhaps because that put more weight on certain aspects of growth and so on. Q: If nominal growth is six percent, according to the Gross value added (GVA). Look at the corporate profits of that same quarter; it was down by three percent. I can understand the topline. But if you said margins should have improved, then at least bottomline should have been, it is down three percent. A: Well it depends on sector again. Some sectors are down partly because there is global deflation or overcapacity in those sectors, you would expect in those sectors both the topline and the bottomline to go down. But there are some sectors where input costs have come down substantially and output costs have not gone down as much, so profitability has increased. So, it varies. I do not think it is as uniform or as gloomy a picture as you suggest. Nevertheless, when you get into the situations where your deflator is doing a lot of the walking for you, you have to be a little worried. And that is the sense in which I think you are, because we always tend to associate growth with nominal numbers, and it is hard for us to see low nominal growth, but high real growth because in fact we are in deflation. Q: My point is the real growth from clean numbers like corporate is not even reflective of the nominal numbers. That was my point. A: What I would agree with is that relying a lot on deflation for your growth is problematic. It is also there is a real question of are we deflating by the right numbers? And, are we deflating something we should be deflated by CPI by something like WPI? Those are questions that have always been asked. We continue asking, but they assume a lot of importance when the two diverge. Q: Well, I think this debate will not end, so let me get to another question on growth. Where do you see growth coming next year? It does not look like capital expenditure (Capex) is picking up at all and if you insist on the fiscal deficit going down to 3.5 percent in spite of One Rank, One Pension (OROP) and Seventh Pay Commission, even the public investment impulse will not be there. So, next year growth is going to be tougher. A: There is a lot of cleaning up which has been going on to remove some of the legacy issues. Some of it is happening in areas like power. Some of it is happening on bank balance sheets which we are very determined to see through. So, that will unclog some sectors for some growth there. Then, there are massive investment projects which the government has been emphasising over time. Some private public partnerships (PPP), some government focused. Those will start coming on stream as we go on. Those will create demand for some of the goods that the private sector also provides. Now, we have always said capacity utilisation is low, but it is about 70 percent. Now, the norm is not 100 percent, it is 75, so, we need to get up some way before the private sector starts kicking in and investing. The other thing people often forget is, you can have a few years of low investment, but eventually, the capital goods depreciate and so you have got to put in new investment just to keep or replace the old stuff. So, after a few years – we have had a few years already of low investment – you would expect the investment cycle to start picking up itself. So, all these would be positives. And of course, the virtual cycle is then when that creates more jobs, people feel more confident, they go out and buy. The last is one of hope, rather than knowledge. We have had two bad monsoons in a row. Historically, we have not had a third. Of course, in a time of climate change, one could argue anything is possible, but I would say that the odds of a third bad monsoon are probably relatively small. I know we need to think about the structural forces rather than just play the odds, but it is improbable. Q: You are still betting on a better growth next year? A: I am hopeful. I mean, I do not lay bets on growth. Q: I will not come to your estimates simply because it is way far out. Let me come to the other number in the gross domestic product (GDP). A: But, let me also emphasise one thing. We should stop fixating on these precise numbers partly because, as you know, numbers get revised. We saw in 2010-20111 the huge revisions. For example, one of the things we see in our data is when you look at the subsidiaries of foreign corporations which typically do not tend to get picked up in the first things of growth. Sales growth there is significantly higher, then comparable firms in, Indian firms, these things are not small, they are about half in terms of sales or I would say between one third and half of sales as an Indian corporation. The point I am trying to make, for a long time, we did not look at small firms, we got them late again from the annual survey of industry and again, they tended to boost growth. So, let us not fixate on the precise first estimate of growth. Let us instead ask, do we have the underlying forces for strong and sustainable growth. And we are trying to put those building blocks in place. Q: Let me fixate on another number which came on the GDP data. Exports, minus 4.7 percent, not that we needed it. For 11 months it has been contracting. Are you not guilty of keeping the rupee overvalued? 13 percent overvalued even if you argue against the real effective exchange rate (REER) being a bad measure. It is still seriously overvalued, is it not? A: If you say it is overvalued, our exports should be doing terribly compared to our Asian. Q: They are. A: No, we are certainly not. A lot of countries have a lower exports. Q: But, down 20 percent, 19 percent? A: But there you are not taking into account the price effects. Q: But that is affecting even Chinese exports. Everybody is affected by lower prices. Chinese exports fell 6 percent, ours fell 19 percent and what is our base? A: No, do not take China as your only competitor. Look at East Asia in general. Across the board, you will see exports are suffering. I am not saying exports are in a good place. Q: But, are you not admitting that there is an overvaluation of the rupee, a serious overvaluation? A: But, you tell me what are the forces keeping it overvalued. Have we had huge capital inflows over the last few months? Q: Yes, reasonable FDI flows, debt flows up until three four weeks ago were positive. A: About 10 billion is our net accretion to the capital account. It is not anything to knock the exchange rate off tremendously. If you look at real effective exchange rate over the year, you look at nominal effective, it has been about flat. Now, you are making the opposite point to what your newspapers make. Q: That is how you escape because the newspapers say the rupee is falling. A: So, the bottomline here is A] are we in a position of serious overvaluation? How do we measure that? If in some of the more competitive industries, we are still finding fairly strong growth; take autos, one of the most competitive industries, auto exports are still quite strong. Ancillary exports are strong. If you look at something like apparel exports, that is perhaps the most competitive industry in the world. So, it is not as if we are suddenly getting out-competed in areas that are fairly competitive. Where are the biggest problems? Steel, where we have global overcapacity. Q: But that, we are getting killed. I mean the overvaluation is an additional problem for them. A: No, what I am saying is, the fact that our exports have fallen is not a good thing, but is it vastly different from the rest of the world where exports in general, across the world, certainly across the emerging world, have fallen tremendously over the last year. Q: No, you mentioned imports. I think that is the bigger problem. I think exports is not really. It is not such a big contributor, but imports are cheaper imports are killing tyres. You can speak to MRF, the most competent. It is killing them. A: You are absolutely, but is the question the exchange rate or global overcapacity which is killing prices? Q: Both. A: I mean it is not across the board. It is not as though we have been suddenly importing a huge amount of cars. Q: You could make it a little better if you allowed the rupee or you ensured the rupee depreciation. Everyone is doing that to their currency and that is always your grouch against everyone. A: What you are assuming is that we have this magic button that we can press and suddenly the rupee goes to value ‘x’ and then we press something else and it goes to value ‘y’. I mean, what we have always done is ensured that there is limited volatility in the rupee. And that has been our focus. It is very hard in this day and age, to say I want to be thus in such place. Furthermore, if you look at some of our emerging market colleagues, if you will, the one that has had serious depreciation, large depreciation, have not gained significant competitiveness because what has happened is inflation has taken off. And so, what they have got from the depreciation, they have given back from inflation. So, unless you have significant credibility on monetary policy, which for a variety of reasons, industrial countries seem to have, they seem to be able to engineer a depreciation and get some export competitiveness. However, emerging markets find it much harder.

Read more at: Rupee not overvalued; steel a big problem area: RBI's Rajan - Moneycontrol.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

More at: IRCTC Revenues Jump to $3 Billion, Posts INR130 Cr Profits!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ranjeet

India is doing very well. In the year since Prime Minister Modi took over, we believe that corruption at the highest levels has been removed. That push against corruption at the highest level will filter down as we go along. In such a short period of time, that's a phenomenal achievement. 


Corruption at highest levels in India has disappeared, says Prem Watsa - The Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nilgiri

Sinha spells out four pillars of Budget '16

Sinha spells out four pillars of Budget '16 | Business Standard News

=============================================

India to become a urea surplus state soon: Govt

*India to become a urea surplus state soon: Govt | Business Standard News*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HariPrasad

ranjeet said:


> India is doing very well. In the year since Prime Minister Modi took over, we believe that corruption at the highest levels has been removed. That push against corruption at the highest level will filter down as we go along. In such a short period of time, that's a phenomenal achievement.
> 
> 
> Corruption at highest levels in India has disappeared, says Prem Watsa - The Economic Times



How can he say that?? he is intolerant, communal and Bhakta.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nilgiri

Power deficit dips further, hits fresh record low of 2.4% | Business Standard News


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/672001497110974464
(Please check links for details)

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nilgiri

Well it looks like it was always going to be very difficult for BJP to uproot Nitishji when the growth in Bihar has been excellent:

Bihar fastest growing state, Maharashtra tops in economic size: Report | The Financial Express

Some figures (of course this is all in Rupee nominal terms):

- Bihar has emerged as the fastest growing state in terms of gross state domestic product (GSDP), clocking a growth rate of 17.06 per cent in FY 2014-15, while Maharashtra grew by 11.69 per cent to become the biggest state with Rs 16.87 trillion economy, says a report.

- Tamil Nadu and Uttar Pradesh come in the second place, but far behind Maharashtra, with a GSDP of Rs 9.67 trillion each, according to the report by Brickwork Ratings.

- Fastest-growing states are Bihar at 17.06 per cent, Madhya Pradesh at 16.86 per cent and Goa at 16.43 per cent, while the newly-formed Telangana, with expansion of 5.3 per cent, is the laggard.

========================================

To put MH in perspective for future reference in economic comparison threads:

Rs 16.87 trillion in FY 2014 exchange rate was about 270 billion USD. 

In corresponding period, Pakistan total economic size was 247 - 271 billion USD and B'desh was 184 - 202 Billion USD.

MH population was bout 117 million people compared to 185 million for Pakistan and 159 million for B'desh in 2014 (google search)..

Report for Selected Countries and Subjects

XE.com - USD/INR Chart

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## damiendehorn

Nilgiri said:


> Well it looks like it was always going to be very difficult for BJP to uproot Nitishji when the growth in Bihar has been excellent:
> 
> Bihar fastest growing state, Maharashtra tops in economic size: Report | The Financial Express
> 
> Some figures (of course this is all in Rupee nominal terms):
> 
> - Bihar has emerged as the fastest growing state in terms of gross state domestic product (GSDP), clocking a growth rate of 17.06 per cent in FY 2014-15, while Maharashtra grew by 11.69 per cent to become the biggest state with Rs 16.87 trillion economy, says a report.
> 
> - Tamil Nadu and Uttar Pradesh come in the second place, but far behind Maharashtra, with a GSDP of Rs 9.67 trillion each, according to the report by Brickwork Ratings.
> 
> - Fastest-growing states are Bihar at 17.06 per cent, Madhya Pradesh at 16.86 per cent and Goa at 16.43 per cent, while the newly-formed Telangana, with expansion of 5.3 per cent, is the laggard.
> 
> ========================================
> 
> To put MH in perspective for future reference in economic comparison threads:
> 
> Rs 16.87 trillion in FY 2014 exchange rate was about 270 billion USD.
> 
> In corresponding period, Pakistan total economic size was 247 - 271 billion USD and B'desh was 184 - 202 Billion USD.
> 
> MH population was bout 117 million people compared to 185 million for Pakistan and 159 million for B'desh in 2014 (google search)..
> 
> Report for Selected Countries and Subjects
> 
> XE.com - USD/INR Chart



Why do you guys always compare Bangladesh with Maharashtra? Why don't you compare Bangladesh with indias heartland uttar paradesh?


----------



## Nilgiri

damiendehorn said:


> Why do you guys always compare Bangladesh with Maharashtra? Why don't you compare Bangladesh with indias heartland uttar paradesh?



Because we aspire/expect for the rest of India to catch up and meet the high performance states.....which better puts into context the upcoming growth India is going to see....and exactly what the economies of scale are that India has over her neighbours. It is heartening to know that Bihar and Madhya Pradesh are growing very fast.

Bangladesh is welcome to grow itself to the level and/or surpass India's biggest and most successful states. No one is saying you shouldn't.

I certainly want for Uttar Pradesh to first meet Bangladesh total GDP and then meet its per capita...and then surpass it. Its very possible given the growth India is seeing now and will see in the coming years. Competitive federalism is going to play a big role in getting laggard states to get their act together and deliver for their people.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## damiendehorn

Nilgiri said:


> Because we aspire/expect for the rest of India to catch up and meet the high performance states.....which better puts into context the upcoming growth India is going to see....and exactly what the economies of scale are that India has over her neighbours. It is heartening to know that Bihar and Madhya Pradesh are growing very fast.
> 
> Bangladesh is welcome to grow itself to the level and/or surpass India's biggest and most successful states. No one is saying you shouldn't.
> 
> I certainly want for Uttar Pradesh to first meet Bangladesh total GDP and then meet its per capita...and then surpass it. Its very possible given the growth India is seeing now and will see in the coming years. Competitive federalism is going to play a big role in getting laggard states to get their act together and deliver for their people.



So you were very selective in always choosing maharashtra to compare against Bangladesh, "India's biggest and most successful state"....While UP is by far the most comparable state to Bangladesh. If you want to aspire then why don't you compare Maharashtra to South Korea or even Thailand?

Bangladesh has a population of 160m while UPs has a population of 200m, yet Bangladeshis GDP is roughly $209bn and UPs GDP is less then $165bn. Bangladesh hasn't even opened its economy and yet for the last few year its been growing faster then india, forget UP.

i hope india and indian states do well, but we dont look towards india for inspiration any more. We are following the rapid export lead development models of China, Malaysia and the other ASEAN nations.


----------



## Nilgiri

damiendehorn said:


> While UP is by far the most comparable state to Bangladesh.



Most comparable? LOL. How is it more comparable to Bangladesh than Maharashtra is? Bangladesh lies pretty much halfway between the two in population terms. If you want to bring in UP to this whole discussion, sure you are welcome to, but don't say one is more comparable than another.



damiendehorn said:


> If you want to aspire then why don't you compare Maharashtra to South Korea or even Thailand?



Oh we do, in plenty of other threads. If you want to be selective and bitter whenever Bangladesh is brought into anything....thats on you.



damiendehorn said:


> Bangladesh has a population of 160m while UPs has a population of 200m, yet Bangladeshis GDP is roughly $209bn and UPs GDP is less then $165bn.



For 2014, Bangladesh GDP was 184 billion. Its expected to be 202 billion in 2015. No idea where you are getting this 209 billion figure from.

In 2014, UP GDP was about 160 billion.

Population of Bangladesh was 166.3 million in 2014. Uttar Pradesh was about 210 million in 2014.

That gives GDP per capita of about 1100 USD for B'desh and 760 for UP. Its not like B'desh is doing leaps and bounds better than one of the absolute poorest states of India.

MH which has about 70% the population of B'desh has about 150% of its GDP. That means in MH the per capita income is more than twice that of Bangladesh.



damiendehorn said:


> Bangladesh hasn't even opened its economy and yet for the last few year its been growing faster then india, forget UP.



"Hasn't even opened up its economy" ...uh yes you have. Don't blame us if people are still wary in investing concrete on a swamp.

Growing faster than India? Good joke. Lets compare just U.P growth shall we?

Between 2001 and 2014 Fiscal years:

List of Indian states by GDP - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

UP grew more than 5 times in nominal rupee figures. About 13%+ nominal growth, just under 7% real growth yearly according to most sources.

http://www.dnaindia.com/india/repor...imaru-states-in-9-yrs-growth-assocham-2029041

Bangladesh during the same period:

Report for Selected Countries and Subjects

Grew about 4.7 times in nominal taka terms and about 2.1 times in real taka terms.

Thats about 12.6% nominal growth and about 6% growth in real terms yearly.

So Uttar Pradesh has been growing faster than you.

It becomes even worse if I compare the all India picture.

If you want to bring in exchange rates with USD:

2001 exchange rate for rupee - usd was about 45.7. In 2014 it was about 61. (all averaged out)

For Taka: the figures are 53.8 and 77.5 respectively ...a higher depreciation over the time period compared to India (so the figures will come out even worse for B'desh if we are to compare by USD based CAGR growth).

So no, you cannot "forget" or "dismiss" UP as though Bangladesh is growing much faster. With time UP will reach and surpass B'desh in per capita levels because it is part of India....simply put.



damiendehorn said:


> i hope india and indian states do well, but we dont look towards india for inspiration any more. We are following the rapid export lead development models of China, Malaysia and the other ASEAN nations.



Don't humiliate those countries by comparing yourselves to them. You are nowhere near their trajectories (when they were in their major phases of growth). Look at exports per capita for B'desh and compare them to India for example. Bangladesh is going to take another 5 or 10 years to get its act together to reach an actual decent export base and massive growth. Exporting around 30 billion dollars a year is chump change these days....especially when it is heavily reliant on RMG and Jute....and classification under LDC to get preferential import tariffs. 

Least developed countries: UN classification | Data

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fsayed

DIFFERENT TAKE - Economy grew at 5.2% under old method: BofA-ML report

The gross domestic product (GDP) of the country has grown 7.4% in the second quarter ending September 2015, data released by the government, using new methodology , showed. But, the growth would have been lower at 5.2% under old methodology , said Bank of America-Merrill Lynch (BofA-ML) in a report. In the first quarter also (April-June), GDP growth was at around 5% under old series as against 7% according to the new series, the report added.
The new method (series) is more broad-based and gives a comprehensive picture of the economy as against the old series, says the government. But, the general perception is that the economy is not reflecting the mood that is normally seen when 7.4% growth is realised. Also, GDP growth in new series is lower than that measured on curren price, mainly because who lesale inflation is negative According to HSBC Globa Research, GDP on curren price grew at 6% but the growth was 7.4% in the rea term (at constant price) This means GDP was incre ased by 1.4 percentage points. “Nominal GDP grew at a much slower rate than real GDP implying that deflators (adjustment for inflation and other factors) have fallen sharply into the negative territory ,“ said the bank in the report.

Even at Gross Value Added (GVA) term, the economy at current price grew at 5.2% but the growth was 7.4% at constant price. Here, it is inflated by 2.2 percentage points. The bank said it seems that deflators have been underestimated in the new GDP series because services deflator has been “pegged more to WPI than CPI“, which is in the positive territory .


----------



## Nilgiri

So you create a thread all by itself and you post it here too.

DIFFERENT TAKE - Economy grew at 5.2% under old method: BofA-ML report

Desperate congressi.

Lets see if you actually respond in a professional, educated manner anywhere.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed

Nilgiri said:


> So you create a thread all by itself and you post it here too.
> 
> DIFFERENT TAKE - Economy grew at 5.2% under old method: BofA-ML report
> 
> Desperate congressi.
> 
> Lets see if you actually respond in a professional, educated manner anywhere.


I think bank of america expert veiws mention above is more important and serious for our economy then urs and mine bcoz he already running a bank which influence investor perception interm of investment and future growth of business


----------



## Nilgiri

fsayed said:


> I think bank of america expert veiws mention above is more important and serious for our economy then urs and mine bcoz he already running a bank which influence investor perception interm of investment and future growth of business



So in other words you have no idea as to the basis for using the CPI vs WPI vs deflator (which is a weighted measure of both). Do you know anything about how the weights for the deflator are calculated...and why different banks can have different issues regarding this? No Statistics organisation is going to please every single bank out there.

There is certainly no loud chorus from the WB, IMF and other major organisations clamouring that this deflator is totally wrong etc etc...just one bank is saying it "seems" biased towards WPI...that too only for services. Till they reveal how much they feel it is biased by, it is water under the bridge.


----------



## fsayed

Private sector firms' PAT fell 9.9% in Q2 FY16: RBI - The Economic Times

MUMBAI: Country's private sector companies saw a dip of 9.9 per cent in profit after tax for the second quarter of this fiscal, compared to 25.6 per cent growth in the year-ago period, RBI data showed. 

In the first quarter, there was a contraction in the net profit at -9.5 per cent. 

"Among the sectors, services (other than IT) recorded a contraction in net profits," RBI said in the data released today on the performance of non-financial private firms during the second quarter of FY16. 

The data is based on the abridged financial results of 2,711 listed non-government non-financial companies. 

During the quarter, aggregate sales contracted further primarily due to a sharp contraction of 37.2 per cent in the sales of petroleum products industry group. 

Sales in the manufacturing sector also contracted by 7.8 per cent. 

The services sectors (other than IT sector) recorded improvement in sales growth (Y-o-Y) in comparison with the previous quarter. 

Expenditure contracted at a higher rate than sales at the aggregate level. 

Cost of raw materials to sales ratio declined from 56.9 per cent in Q2 of FY15 to 51.6 per cent in Q1 FY16 and further down to 50.8 per cent in Q2 FY16. 

At the aggregate level, year-on-year Ebitda growth improved from 3.7 per cent in Q1 FY16 to 8.9 per cent in Q2 FY16. "This improvement was observed across all the sectors," RBI said.

Pricing power as measured by Ebitda margin remained at the level observed in the previous quarter for the aggregate as well as the manufacturing sector. 

IT sector recorded an improvement in both Ebitda and net profit margins


----------



## Nilgiri

Everyone follow the responses in the other thread this individual has posted elsewhere (refer to post 5312). No point in me repeating everything twice.


----------



## fsayed

India’s November services PMI hits 5-month low - The Economic Times
NEW DELHI: India's services activity broadly stagnated in November with the Nikkei Services Business Activity Index posting a five-month low of 50.2 compared with 52.6 in October, which was an eight-month high.

Weak demand across the country meant services companies had the slowest rise in incoming new work since July. As a consequence, business activity stood still and confidence waned.

A reading above 50 on the survey-based index shows expansion, while a figure below that indicates contraction. Sub-sector data showed that output growth in post and telecommunication, renting and 'other services' categories was offset by declines in transport and storage, and hotels and restaurant firms, the latter recording a sharper rate of reduction.

"Following an improvement in the prior month, India's economic growth moved closer to stagnation in November. Gloomy PMI data show a broadbased weakness in output, with little prospect of a rebound apparent in the near term," said Pollyanna De Lima, economist at Markit, which compiles the survey.

The survey also cited fierce competition and frail economic conditions for the slowdown in growth of new work.

Order book volumes in the manufacturing economy increased for the 25th straight month, although at the weakest pace in this sequence.

On Tuesday, the same organisation had showed that India's manufacturing growth slumped to a 25-month low in November due to a combination of lower demand, higher input costs and softening output.


----------



## ranjeet

Government's gold bond scheme a hit, gets 63,000 applications for gold worth 246 crore - timesofindia-economictimes

Richest Hindu Temple May Move Stash to PM Modis Gold Scheme - NDTVProfit.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## skyisthelimit

Tirupati: World's richest temple may move stash to Modi government's gold scheme 

Read more at:
Tirupati: World's richest temple may move stash to Modi government's gold scheme - The Economic Times

Rs 42,000 crore disbursed under Pradhan Mantri Mudra Yojana: Jayant Sinha 

Read more at:
Rs 42,000 crore disbursed under Pradhan Mantri Mudra Yojana: Jayant Sinha - The Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## magudi

Economy grew at 5.2% under old method: BofA-ML report - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed

Railways hikes fare for children from 5 to 12 years | The Indian Express

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nilgiri

@iajdani ...Job growth is so "bad" 






Indian employers most upbeat on hiring in Q1 2016 - The Economic Times

MUMBAI: Indian employers are the most bullish in the world when it comes to hiring plans for the quarter to March 2016, according to the latest edition of the Manpower Employment Outlook Survey which covers 58,000 firms across 42 countries. With about 42% of the 5,065 employers surveyed in the country expecting to add to their staff during the quarter, India has topped the list for the second consecutive quarter. "Job prospects are continuing to improve. Consumer-focused industries led by e-commerce companies are leading the hiring march, and will continue to do so in the next quarter," AG Rao, group managing director at Manpower-Group India, told ET.

Transportation and utilities, public administration, education, wholesale and retail trade are expected to show strong growth and hiring outlook remains high, said Rao. "A majority of the companies across all sectors are hiring, indicating a clear strategy focused on growth," he said. According to the survey, job gains are expected in all seven sector groupings during the three-month period.

While about 48% employers in transportation and utilities are looking to step up hiring from January, the figure is over 45% in finance, insurance and real estate; public administration and education; and wholesale and retail trade. Services sector employers are also upbeat, with more than 43% looking to hire in the next quarter, while the figures for mining and construction, and manufacturing are more than 41% and 40% respectively. Employers expect payroll gains in all four regions during the quarter, with the northern region leading the pack with about 55% employers anticipating the most opportunities for jobseekers in the months ahead.

Employers in the western region also report bullish hiring prospects, with an outlook of over 42% while the figures in the southern and eastern regions stand at over 37% and 36% respectively. In comparison with October-December 2015, hiring plans have strengthened in four of the seven industry sectors. There is an increase of 6 percentage points in finance, insurance and real estate, while the hiring outlook has seen a 4 percentage point jump in both mining and construction, and public administration and education.

Hiring plans are unchanged in manufacturing sector and wholesale and retail trade, and remain relatively stable in the services sector. The outlook has improved in three of the seven sectors year-onyear, with public administration and education sector employers reporting the most significant increase of 8 percentage points. There is a 2 percentage point increase in both mining and construction sector, and transportation and utilities.

However, hiring intentions have weakened in wholesale and retail trade, and manufacturing, by 7 and 3 percentage points, respectively.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TopCat

Nilgiri said:


> @iajdani ...Job growth is so "bad"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indian employers most upbeat on hiring in Q1 2016 - The Economic Times
> 
> MUMBAI: Indian employers are the most bullish in the world when it comes to hiring plans for the quarter to March 2016, according to the latest edition of the Manpower Employment Outlook Survey which covers 58,000 firms across 42 countries. With about 42% of the 5,065 employers surveyed in the country expecting to add to their staff during the quarter, India has topped the list for the second consecutive quarter. "Job prospects are continuing to improve. Consumer-focused industries led by e-commerce companies are leading the hiring march, and will continue to do so in the next quarter," AG Rao, group managing director at Manpower-Group India, told ET.
> 
> Transportation and utilities, public administration, education, wholesale and retail trade are expected to show strong growth and hiring outlook remains high, said Rao. "A majority of the companies across all sectors are hiring, indicating a clear strategy focused on growth," he said. According to the survey, job gains are expected in all seven sector groupings during the three-month period.
> 
> While about 48% employers in transportation and utilities are looking to step up hiring from January, the figure is over 45% in finance, insurance and real estate; public administration and education; and wholesale and retail trade. Services sector employers are also upbeat, with more than 43% looking to hire in the next quarter, while the figures for mining and construction, and manufacturing are more than 41% and 40% respectively. Employers expect payroll gains in all four regions during the quarter, with the northern region leading the pack with about 55% employers anticipating the most opportunities for jobseekers in the months ahead.
> 
> Employers in the western region also report bullish hiring prospects, with an outlook of over 42% while the figures in the southern and eastern regions stand at over 37% and 36% respectively. In comparison with October-December 2015, hiring plans have strengthened in four of the seven industry sectors. There is an increase of 6 percentage points in finance, insurance and real estate, while the hiring outlook has seen a 4 percentage point jump in both mining and construction, and public administration and education.
> 
> Hiring plans are unchanged in manufacturing sector and wholesale and retail trade, and remain relatively stable in the services sector. The outlook has improved in three of the seven sectors year-onyear, with public administration and education sector employers reporting the most significant increase of 8 percentage points. There is a 2 percentage point increase in both mining and construction sector, and transportation and utilities.
> 
> However, hiring intentions have weakened in wholesale and retail trade, and manufacturing, by 7 and 3 percentage points, respectively.




Again the number with future tense...
2050 India will be super power.. 2100 India will colonized Venus.. etc. etc...

You sounds like Prem Ratan...the India mirror.


----------



## Nilgiri

iajdani said:


> Again the number with future tense...
> 2050 India will be super power.. 2100 India will colonized Venus.. etc. etc...



The numbers will be realised in this current quarter itself....so you dont need to wait for long to be butthurt.

Here's another number to chew on while you are here. Indian govt spending is 600 billion USD. More than 3 times the entire Bangladesh GDP....and more than 21 times the Bangladesh govt spending. 21 times!...when we have 7 times the people....and its only going to continue to diverge from your soon to be submerged country. Should change your name from Bangladesh to Jala-desh....to eventually Dubo-desh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

Nilgiri said:


> The numbers will be realised in this current quarter itself....so you dont need to wait for long to be butthurt.
> 
> Here's another number to chew on while you are here. Indian govt spending is 600 billion USD. More than 3 times the entire Bangladesh GDP....and more than 21 times the Bangladesh govt spending. 21 times!...when we have 7 times the people....and its only going to continue to diverge from your soon to be submerged country. Should change your name from Bangladesh to Jala-desh....to eventually Dubo-desh


Your govt stole the money from Prem Ratan and spent on what? You still cant afford a latrine yet talking about 600 billion??? Poor Indian...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

iajdani said:


> Your govt stole the money from Prem Ratan and spent on what? You still cant afford a latrine yet talking about 600 billion??? Poor Indian...



Jala-Deshi butthurt is so funny to see. What a puny, weak and insignificant country. Latrines are being built left right and center now...soon there will be 100% latrine coverage...and then what will be your next excuse?

Jala-Desh is just one big latrine for India anyways....maintained by an old woman servant that pond scum like you can't remove....while swimming around in circles in the overflowing filth.

So enjoy living in the big latrine that surrounds you...."much poorer than India" Jala-Deshi. I mean a country on the level of Burma has its way with you whenever they want and bully and harass while you take it up the rear each time....how sad is that.


----------



## proud_indian

Nilgiri said:


> Jala-Deshi butthurt is so funny to see. What a puny, weak and insignificant country. Latrines are being built left right and center now...soon there will be 100% latrine coverage...and then what will be your next excuse?
> 
> Jala-Desh is just one big latrine for India anyways....maintained by an old woman servant that pond scum like you can't remove....while swimming around in circles in the overflowing filth.
> 
> So enjoy living in the big latrine that surrounds you...."much poorer than India" Jala-Deshi. I mean a country on the level of Burma has its way with you whenever they want and bully and harass while you take it up the rear each time....how sad is that.



and singing.........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

proud_indian said:


> and singing.........



or maybe a little bit of






Now go home and get your f___k__g shinebox!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## proud_indian

GARV Dashboard

rural electrification status: 24% completed

509 days to go to complete the target

plz check the above link to for detailed overview and download the GARV app from the google play store

GRAMEEN VIDYUTIKARAN - Android Apps on Google Play

GRAMEEN VIDYUTIKARAN on the App Store


----------



## lightoftruth

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/674481480459010048

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nilgiri

lightoftruth said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/674481480459010048



I am hoping for higher than 7.9%. We need to breach the 8% mark and approach 9% mark in cpl years time imho.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## lightoftruth

Nilgiri said:


> I am hoping for higher than 7.9%. We need to breach the 8% mark and approach 9% mark in cpl years time imho.


Even after GST it will take at least a year to see that ,coupled with increased inflation but gandhiparivar won't let it pass in Rajya Sabha.

BJP needs to be on roads protesting the way congress is stalling parliament/economy otherwise its just all dependent on FDI and executive reforms.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nilgiri

More "bad" news:

FDI up 24 per cent at $60.69 billion in 16 months: Nirmala Sitharaman - The Economic Times

NEW DELHI: Foreign direct investment (FDI) in the country has increased by 24 per cent to $60.69 billion under the present government, Parliament was informed today. 

The country had attracted USD 48.9 billion FDI during February 2013 to May 2014, Commerce and Industry Minister Nirmala Sitharaman said in a written reply to the Rajya Sabha. 

"Yes sir. FDI in the country has increased since the inception of the present government," she said. 

Sectors that have attracted healthy foreign investment during the period, June 2014 to September 2015 include computer software and hardware, trading, services, automobile and telecommunications. 

Foreign investment is crucial for India, which needs about USD 1 trillion by March 2017 to overhaul infrastructure such as ports, airports and highways and boost growth. 

=================

Even more bad news:

Indirect tax collections rise 24 per cent in November - The Economic Times

India’s IIP could grow, wholesale price inflation could come down: Report - The Economic Times

India's IT services exports up 15% at $82 bn in 2014-15: RBI - The Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Echo_419

lightoftruth said:


> Even after GST it will take at least a year to see that ,coupled with increased inflation but gandhiparivar won't let it pass in Rajya Sabha.
> 
> BJP needs to be on roads protesting the way congress is stalling parliament/economy otherwise its just all dependent on FDI and executive reforms.



I agree GST needs to be passed before 16

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Air India likely to make 6% profit this fiscal, first since merger


----------



## Nilgiri

*Cabinet allows states to mine & sell coal, ends monopoly of Centre*

*Cabinet allows states to mine & sell coal, ends monopoly of Centre | Business Standard News*

*Ending the 41-year-old monopoly of the central government over mining and sale of coal, the Cabinet Committee of Economic Affairs (CCEA) approved the allotment of coal mines to states for mining and commercial sale to medium and small industries in their state.

The statement of the government said CCEA gave its approval for allotting coal mines to central and state public sector undertakings for sale of coal, especially to medium, small and cottage industries, under the provisions of the Coal Mines (Special Provisions) Act, 2015.

Business Standard had earlier reported that the ministry of coal would allot non-operational mines to state governments for commercial mining and sale of coal to respective utilities for end-use in power, iron, steel, cement and allied sectors.

This move is likely to benefit the mineral-rich states to earn surplus revenue, which were until now earning royalty from private companies mining coal for captive use. This is pursuant to the enabling act on commercial mining and sale of coal in the new Coal Ordinance (Special Provisions), 2014.

Currently, states are allotted coal blocks but with specified end-use such as power production, steel and iron production etc.

“Consequent to this Cabinet decision, such coal blocks will not be having any specified use. So, the coal blocks which the states would mine, in turn, would be able to allot that coal to any industry. This will ultimately benefit the medium and small scale industries, including small power plants, which can’t source coal from Coal India,” Anil Swarup, secretary, ministry of coal, told Business Standard.

OTHER APPROVALS

Pact with Met offices of UK, South Korea and Australia to jointly develop a model for better climate and weather prediction
Pact with Spain to strengthen ties in the ports sector
Pact on energy saving and energy efficiency among BRICS countries
Sale of 0.99 acres of Air India at Coimbatore for Rs 19.81 cr
Amendments in the Constitution (Scheduled Castes) Order Act, 1950, to modify the list of Scheduled Castes from Chhattisgarh, Haryana, Kerala, Odisha and West Bengal and in the Central List of Other Backward Classes of Chhattisgarh, Haryana and Kerala
Ex-post facto approval to amendments in the Commercial Courts, Commercial Division and Commercial Appellate Division of High Courts Bill, 2015

The government’s statement said this shall also enhance domestic production of coal to meet the demand of national economy, thereby reducing import. The coal-bearing states shall be getting additional revenue from such coal mines.

“The revenue would be equal to the amount of royalty on the quantity of coal produced on a monthly basis during the lease period/life of the mine, as well as one-time upfront payment, which is 10 per cent of the intrinsic value of coal in the mine in three installments in the first year of allotment,” said the statement.

It is expected that the incremental coal produce from such coal mines would cater to the unmet demand of the coal in the country, especially of medium, small and micro industries, and bridge the gap considerably between demand and supply.

Gasification in coal

In another key decision, the CCEA approved a policy framework for development of underground coal gasification in coal and lignite bearing areas in the country. A policy based on revenue sharing will be adopted for offering the blocks through competitive bidding. Over the next two years, some explored blocks will be identified for offer.

UCG is a method of extraction of energy from coal/lignite resources which are otherwise regarded as uneconomical to work through conventional mining methods. In the perspective of

CCEA allowed ministry of coal to engage a consultant for development of the contract document. For development of bid documents, work programme, conducting the bidding process etc., Central Mine Planning and Design Institute Limited (CMPDIL) will be the nodal agency, said CCEA.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fsayed

Government lowers 2015/16 growth estimate to 7-7.5 per cent: Finance ministry report - The Economic Times

NEW DELHI: The government on Friday lowered its growth forecast for the fiscal year ending in March 2016 to 7-7.5 percent from 8.1-8.5 percent estimated in February. 

The revision came after Asia's third-largest economy grew 7.2 percent in the first half of the 2015/16 fiscal year. 

In its mid-year economic review presented in parliament, the finance ministry said though the economy has made considerable progress, yet challenges remain.


----------



## Nilgiri

Railways to introduce online system for tracking costs, output creation 

Read more at:
Railways to introduce online system for tracking costs, output creation - The Economic Times


----------



## ranjeet



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## fsayed

Echo_419 said:


> I agree GST needs to be passed before 16





lightoftruth said:


> Even after GST it will take at least a year to see that ,coupled with increased inflation but gandhiparivar won't let it pass in Rajya Sabha.
> 
> BJP needs to be on roads protesting the way congress is stalling parliament/economy otherwise its just all dependent on FDI and executive reforms.



Even the trinity of Gods Brahma, Vishnu and Mahesh can't help meet GST deadline: Anand Sharma - The Economic Times

NEW DELHI: The April 1 deadline for rolling out GST will not be met "even if the trinity of Gods - Brahma, Vishnu and Mahesh - descend on earth", as the government has not yet completed the preparatory work for the new indirect tax regime, Congress leader Anand Sharma said today.

"Even if the Prime Minister and leader of the opposition have a duet together and all of us work overtime, the so called April 1 (2016 deadline) cannot be achieved," he said at the industry body Ficci's AGM.

"In our methodology we talk about Brahma, Vishnu and Mahesh. Even if the three (Gods) come together, (we require) 50 per cent states ratification, three more laws (State GST, Centre GST and IGST) to be enacted," he added.

The Constitution Amendment bill to roll out Goods and Services Tax is stuck in the Rajya Sabha where the ruling NDA does not have a majority.

Being touted as the most comprehensive reform of indirect taxes since the Independence, GST will subsume most of the levies including central excise, service tax and sales tax.

The bill is being opposed by Congress although many other opposition parties are on board.

Sharma, who is Deputy Leader of opposition in the Rajya Sabha said: "It (the Constitution amendment) will pave the way for enactment of the legislation. Even if it has to pass tomorrow it has to be ratified by 50 per cent state assemblies. Then the real bills will come. Three legislation are to be enacted (for GST)--Centre GST, State GST and Inter-state GST."

The government is not ready with the three bills which would have to be passed by Centre and state before GST roll out in the entire country, he said.

He accused the government of trying to "trying shift (focus from) bad management of Indian economy to just one GST bill.

Sharma said, "We have been the real authors of GST and we have put across some very genuine concerns. The Opposition is ready to debate with the Government on this. The country will have a GST and there is no doubt about that."

He said that at this juncture there is a need for policies that reflect continuity, predictability and stability, which at present is being threatened.

"Merely rebranding and repackaging of policies would not help the economy which at present is sputtering," he added

The present government, Sharma said, needs to decentralise and delegate in order to meet its claim of improving the governance situation.


----------



## Nilgiri

Anand Sharma seems to revel in mocking Hindu faith. I am going to enjoy watching Congress party get crushed in 2016. They wont go silently, but thats what will make it all the more enjoyable to watch.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nilgiri

Cracking the whip where needed:

Government's ultimatum to road developers: Perform or perish - The Economic Times

Government's ultimatum to road developers: Perform or perish 

NEW DELHI: Running out of patience for their "lack of commitment and lackadaisical approach", the government has warned nonserious developers and bankers of terminating highway projects worth Rs 20,000 crore. 

"The concessionaires and bankers are not realising that we are reaching a stage of impatience, and people who are users of these roads are not going to be waiting any more," Road Transport and Highways Secretary Vijay Chhibber told PTI in an interview.

"If developers and bankers fail to mend their ways and initiate correctives to roll out projects by Januaryend, the government will start terminating contracts in PPP mode and repackage them." 

Out of the total 77 stalled projects, issues have been sorted out for all barring 19, which are still stuck. 

"I had a meeting with bankers and concessionaires. I am getting a sense they had not looked at the full package... We are no longer working on any further correction," Chhibber warned. 

"Enough is enough," the senior official said, mincing no words, adding that a 30day deadline has been set for developers and bankers of 19 projects to "perform or get terminated". 

The secretary's remarks assume significance as the highway sector has been saddled with stuck projects worth about Rs 3.8 lakh crore. 

The government, it seems, doesn't want to leave any stone unturned in initiating policy measures and extending support wherever required. 

At one point, Chhibber had even remarked that aggressive lending by banks, which were "happily overfinancing even nonserious highways players without assessing risks, has virtually killed the sector". 

The builders in the line of fire include big players like Larsen & Toubro, HCC, Gammon, Madhucon, Soma and Essel Ifra, among others, while the list of lenders includes top names like State Bank of India, Punjab National Bank and Bank of India. 

The government has recently "offered a full package", which among other steps extends the concession period of projects where delays are not attributable to developers. 

Stating that the government has other policy options at its disposal to deal with the problem, Chhibber said: "If it doesn't work in a setup for them, we are quite happy to cancel the projects and roll them out in EPC or some other means. 

Currently, we do not find any stress on our liquidity." The projects relate to key national highways in Andhra Pradesh, Bihar, Haryana, Rajasthan, Jharkhand, Karnataka, Madhya Pradesh, Maharashtra, Odisha, Tamil Nadu, Uttarakhand and West Bengal.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Undisclosed income worth over Rs 16,000 crore detected in 20 months

NEW DELHI: A government crackdown on black money has led to detection of undisclosed income of over Rs 16,000 crore since March 2014, while assets worth Rs 1,200 crore have been seized, Revenue Secretary Hasmukh Adhia said today.

"In 201415 and 201516 (up to November), the Income Tax Department by its enforcement actions has detected undisclosed income worth more than Rs 16,000 crore and seized assets worth Rs 1,200 crore," he said.

"Prosecution has been filed in 774 cases (up to September 2015)." The measures included a onetime 90day window to come clean on undisclosed wealth, which led to declarations worth over Rs 4,160 crore, and the government is expecting Rs 2,500 crore as tax and penalties by monthend, he told PTI here.

"The present government is very serious on the issue of black money. Various pronouncements of Prime Minister Narendra Modi and Finance Minister Arun Jaitley have made it very clear that this government does not want to spare any effort to bring people with black money to book," Adhia said.

To deal with illegal wealth stashed abroad, the government legislated the Black Money (Undisclosed Foreign Income and Assets) and Imposition of Tax Act, 2015 which provides for stringent penalty and jail term. A onetime compliance window was provided to illegal foreign wealth holders to pay a tax and penalty of 60 per cent and escape the new law's penal provisions.

In all, 635 declarations worth Rs 4,160 crore of illegal wealth were made in the threemonth compliance window. "The last date for paying income tax for those people who made disclosures under the Black Money Act is December 31, 2015.

We are hopeful of getting approximately Rs 2,500 crore as tax in the current year," he said. Articulating steps taken by the government to curb black money, he said the requirement of mandatory furnishing of PAN for money transactions above certain limits is a way of making people report their income legitimately.

In addition, the government will initiate enforcement action in a big way in those cases where it gets definite information. "Our attempt to get more information from governments of other countries about the resident tax payers is likely to get more traction in 2016," he said.

Also, international cooperation on tax matters is gaining momentum now, with a multilateral agreement on automatic exchange of information taking final shape. Under the Foreign Account Tax Compliance Act (FATCA), signed with the US, India has already started getting information.

Undisclosed income worth over Rs 16,000 crore detected in 20 months - The Economic Times

================================================================

As a follow up to: Indian Economy-News & Updates | Page 352 and beyond:

Are India's exports doing that badly? Not really - The Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Good news is that we also seem to have bottomed out the credit crunch seen at the end of UPA II:

Banks see credit pick up as India Inc borrows again - Moneycontrol.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fsayed

Centre understated subsidy bill by Rs 44,941 crore in FY15: CAG - The Economic Times

NEW DELHI: The Comptroller and Auditor General (CAG) has faulted the government's calculation on subsidy expenditure and claimed in its comments on the Union accounts for 2014-15 that the NDA government's subsidy bill in its first year was understated by Rs 44,941 crore. This understated figure, if accounted for, would push the overall subsidy bill by at least 0.36% of GDP which would result in actual revenue deficit going up from the stated 2.92% of GDP to 3.28% and fiscal deficit going up from 4.11% to 4.47%. 

It also debunks claims made by the government on its commitment to fiscal consolidation and is in breach of what has been indicated in the medium-term fiscal policy statement for financial year 2014-15. 

In its report tabled in Parliament on Tuesday, the federal auditor said the subsidy figure for 2014-15 was understated as it did not account for a payment of Rs 27,759 crore (Rs 23,699 crore to FCI and Rs 4,060 crore to fertilizer and petroleum sector undertakings) during the financial year. 

While calculating the subsidy, the CAG has excluded the expenditure during the last quarter of the year assuming that the government received the bills late. 

Had these claims of three quarters been paid during the financial year, the total expenditure on subsidies would have been Rs 286,058 crore, or 2.28% of GDP as against 2.06% claimed by the government, the auditor said. 

The CAG further said, "If outstanding subsidy claims are considered in totality, including the past unpaid claims but excluding the fourth quarter claims amounting to Rs 44,941 crore submitted during 2014-15, then total subsidy expenditure would have been Rs 303,240 crore in 2014-15, which works out to 2.42% of GDP." 

Revenue deficit, which is less desirable since it leads to increase in borrowings without corresponding capital asset formation, has declined every year from Rs 394,918 crore in 2011-12 to Rs 357,303 crore in 2013-14 but increased to Rs 366,228 crore the next year. As a percentage of GDP, revenue deficit has declined from 4.47% in 2011-12 to 2.92% in 2014-15. 

But if the understated subsidy, as pointed out by the auditor, is added, the actual revenue deficit would stand at 3.28% of GDP, more than the level of 2013-14 which was 3.15%. Similarly, the calculation of fiscal deficit for 2014-15 would go up from the stated 4.11% to 4.47%.

AIFPA raises pitch against recommendation of higher taxes on food items in GST - The Economic Times


----------



## Nilgiri

Amul model may be adopted to market agri produce - The Economic Times

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Rural post offices will soon get digitally connected - The Economic Times


----------



## H.B.

FDI flow into India jumped by 35% in last 17 months even as world saw slump: Amitabh Kant - The Economic Times


----------



## H.B.

FIPB clears 4 FDI proposals worth Rs 1,810 crore - The Economic Times


----------



## ranjeet

Govt announces Direct Benefit Transfer scheme for kerosene subsidy | Business Standard Mobile Website


----------



## PARIKRAMA

@ranjeet @Levina @Skull and Bones @Rain Man @Abingdonboy @nair @Nair saab @Brahmaputra Mail @JanjaWeed @Parul @LaBong @Echo_419 @[Bregs] @IndoCarib @The Huskar @magudi @Sky lord @itachii @TejasMk3 @Jai Bharat @Tridibans @mpk1988 @noksss @zebra7 @Ind4Ever @anant_s @Srinivas @HariPrasad @MilSpec @AUSTERLITZ @SpArK @SR-91 @Kickstarter101

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Echo_419

PARIKRAMA said:


> View attachment 284533
> 
> 
> @ranjeet @Levina @Skull and Bones @Rain Man @Abingdonboy @nair @Nair saab @Brahmaputra Mail @JanjaWeed @Parul @LaBong @Echo_419 @[Bregs] @IndoCarib @The Huskar @magudi @Sky lord @itachii @TejasMk3 @Jai Bharat @Tridibans @mpk1988 @noksss @zebra7 @Ind4Ever @anant_s @Srinivas @HariPrasad @MilSpec @AUSTERLITZ @SpArK @SR-91 @Kickstarter101



All this extra money is being funneled into Infrastructure buildup

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## H.B.

PARIKRAMA said:


> View attachment 284533
> 
> 
> @ranjeet @Levina @Skull and Bones @Rain Man @Abingdonboy @nair @Nair saab @Brahmaputra Mail @JanjaWeed @Parul @LaBong @Echo_419 @[Bregs] @IndoCarib @The Huskar @magudi @Sky lord @itachii @TejasMk3 @Jai Bharat @Tridibans @mpk1988 @noksss @zebra7 @Ind4Ever @anant_s @Srinivas @HariPrasad @MilSpec @AUSTERLITZ @SpArK @SR-91 @Kickstarter101



You won't find people too worried about it. It is called 'upside adjustment of economy'. Indian economy has adjusted to a price level of 55-65 for petrol. Anything above this, you will find people complaining.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## PARIKRAMA

Echo_419 said:


> All this extra money is being funneled into Infrastructure buildup


If its the truth then that would serve the nation in a big way with the rolling of our economic engines. But if i understand such numbers in terms of taxes collected to investments have to show in some place. You think Budget when figures are quoted could throw some light about utilization of these funds? also since we have not gone very aggressive with our disinvestment drive, i think this collection may not serve the purpose of infra investments but albeit it may be for adjusting fall of other sources of income where we practically failed to meet or achieve our target.



H.B. said:


> You won't find people too worried about it. It is called 'upside adjustment of economy'. Indian economy has adjusted to a price level of 55-65 for petrol. Anything above this, you will find people complaining.



Thats true.. anything in the range of 55-65 is now the new normal and i guess every monthly budget for transport considers such a price avg

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## H.B.

PARIKRAMA said:


> If its the truth then that would serve the nation in a big way with the rolling of our economic engines. *But if i understand such numbers in terms of taxes collected to investments have to show in some place*. You think Budget when figures are quoted could throw some light about utilization of these funds? also since we have not gone very aggressive with our disinvestment drive, i think this collection may not serve the purpose of infra investments but albeit it may be for adjusting fall of other sources of income where we practically failed to meet or achieve our target.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats true.. anything in the range of 55-65 is now the new normal and i guess every monthly budget for transport considers such a price avg



It will be in Defence and it will not show fully in Budget.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

PARIKRAMA said:


> @ranjeet @Levina @Skull and Bones @Rain Man @Abingdonboy @nair @Nair saab @Brahmaputra Mail @JanjaWeed @Parul @LaBong @Echo_419 @[Bregs] @IndoCarib @The Huskar @magudi @Sky lord @itachii @TejasMk3 @Jai Bharat @Tridibans @mpk1988 @noksss @zebra7 @Ind4Ever @anant_s @Srinivas @HariPrasad @MilSpec @AUSTERLITZ @SpArK @SR-91 @Kickstarter101



It hurts the common man most.


----------



## Echo_419

PARIKRAMA said:


> If its the truth then that would serve the nation in a big way with the rolling of our economic engines. But if i understand such numbers in terms of taxes collected to investments have to show in some place. You think Budget when figures are quoted could throw some light about utilization of these funds? also since we have not gone very aggressive with our disinvestment drive, i think this collection may not serve the purpose of infra investments but albeit it may be for adjusting fall of other sources of income where we practically failed to meet or achieve our target.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats true.. anything in the range of 55-65 is now the new normal and i guess every monthly budget for transport considers such a price avg



This government has massively increased it's spending in Infra specially Roads & Railways.Do check the press information bureau for more info

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PARIKRAMA

H.B. said:


> It will be in Defence and it will not show fully in Budget.


Sir, are you hinting towards procurement, capex opex type use of funds.. ? or towards uses like OROP


----------



## ranjeet

Will offer attractive VRS: Geete on Hindustan Cables shutdown | Business Standard News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

PARIKRAMA said:


> View attachment 284533
> 
> 
> @ranjeet @Levina @Skull and Bones @Rain Man @Abingdonboy @nair @Nair saab @Brahmaputra Mail @JanjaWeed @Parul @LaBong @Echo_419 @[Bregs] @IndoCarib @The Huskar @magudi @Sky lord @itachii @TejasMk3 @Jai Bharat @Tridibans @mpk1988 @noksss @zebra7 @Ind4Ever @anant_s @Srinivas @HariPrasad @MilSpec @AUSTERLITZ @SpArK @SR-91 @Kickstarter101



this is really a great step by Modi government. We can get at least 1 lakh Rs of additional money which we may use in infrastructure and supporting poor of India. I recommend some tax on Mobile communication also. Out of around 2 lakh crores, we can link rivers, provide irrigation, build roads and highways.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anant_s

PARIKRAMA said:


> View attachment 284533
> 
> 
> @ranjeet @Levina @Skull and Bones @Rain Man @Abingdonboy @nair @Nair saab @Brahmaputra Mail @JanjaWeed @Parul @LaBong @Echo_419 @[Bregs] @IndoCarib @The Huskar @magudi @Sky lord @itachii @TejasMk3 @Jai Bharat @Tridibans @mpk1988 @noksss @zebra7 @Ind4Ever @anant_s @Srinivas @HariPrasad @MilSpec @AUSTERLITZ @SpArK @SR-91 @Kickstarter101


Strange as it may sound, Government is actually using RBI's Red line to increase Petrol prices.
Governor Rajan said that he'll target 5-6% range for inflation. Since most commodity prices are low coupled with low crude prices, government is ramping taxes and levies on petrol, keeping final price same. What it translates to is more money goes to goverments kitty than fuel companies.
So far so good. the important point is how well government will use this money.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## magudi

HariPrasad said:


> this is really a great step by Modi government. We can get at least 1 lakh Rs of additional money which we may use in infrastructure and supporting poor of India. I recommend some tax on Mobile communication also. Out of around 2 lakh crores, we can link rivers, provide irrigation, build roads and highways.






anant_s said:


> So far so good. the important point is how well government will use this money.



@PARIKRAMA

Rs. 1.4 lakh crore cess money lies idle - The Hindu

Cess you pay often unused or diverted: CAG - Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anant_s

magudi said:


> @PARIKRAMA
> 
> Rs. 1.4 lakh crore cess money lies idle - The Hindu
> 
> Cess you pay often unused or diverted: CAG - Times of India


Cutting of CAD even further and heavy push for infra sector and banks recapitalization, i think this time government will not miss.
Important thing is not to spend on populist schemes.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## magudi

anant_s said:


> Cutting of CAD even further and heavy push for infra sector and banks recapitalization, i think this time government will not miss.
> Important thing is not to spend on populist schemes.



I think with Bihar loss the 2016 budget might see a populist turn

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## H.B.

PARIKRAMA said:


> Sir, are you hinting towards procurement, capex opex type use of funds.. ? or towards uses like OROP



This is at the moment a conjecture on my part.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anant_s

magudi said:


> I think with Bihar loss the 2016 budget might see a populist turn


That would be tragic!
Government and RBI will have to follow a policy of fiscal prudence and discipline for atleast 6-7 years to bring back economy in shape.
Most think that GDP growth rate is sole indicator of economic health, whereas how government manages its revenue and expenditure is far more important.
Luckily India didnt indulge in deficit spending during recession years and generate unmanageable debt. 
Now its all a question of how we improve agriculture and manufacturing sector. If things go well here, coupled with GST bill, i dont think there is anything stopping us from 10+% growth rate in a sustainable manner with low borrowings and deficit on goverments account.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PARIKRAMA

pls no populist budget measures.. its gonna be 2 years soon post May win in elections.. If they do populist measures now for state elections then when will they do anything for the country..

Jaitley will go bald if he chooses to do another "chidambaram"... !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

PARIKRAMA said:


> pls no populist budget measures.. its gonna be 2 years soon post May win in elections.. If they do populist measures now for state elections then when will they do anything for the country..
> 
> Jaitley will go bald if he chooses to do another "chidambaram"... !!!



I am wondering why Jaitley asked for defence ? We haven't seen anything groundbreaking in his 6 months tenure as Def Min.Parrikar was supposed to be the man to clean up everything ,change procurement modalities and infuse some pro activeness into lazy babudom.Where would parrikar go then ?Who willbe the new Fin Min

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## H.B.

If indeed Jaitley is moved out, possible candidates outside the know ones can be Piyush Goyal or Sushil Modi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

anant_s said:


> That would be tragic!
> Government and RBI will have to follow a policy of fiscal prudence and discipline for atleast 6-7 years to bring back economy in shape.
> Most think that GDP growth rate is sole indicator of economic health, whereas how government manages its revenue and expenditure is far more important.
> Luckily India didnt indulge in deficit spending during recession years and generate unmanageable debt.
> Now its all a question of how we improve agriculture and manufacturing sector. If things go well here, coupled with GST bill, i dont think there is anything stopping us from 10+% growth rate in a sustainable manner with low borrowings and deficit on goverments account.



I don't think GST is as much a Saviour as it is touted to be ,at least not in its current form.The real catalyst for economy will be being able to pass - the real estate bill,land bill, bankruptcy code,various labour reform bills, and the small factories bill that seeks to exempt small companies from the heavy burden of regulation -IMHO congress will do everything in its power to scuttle these - already there are rumors that only budget presentation will be allowed in the next session and rest will be a washout on DDCA issue.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lord ZeN

*India's pharma industry may touch $55 bn by 2020: Report*

Country's pharma sector is likely to grow over three-fold to hit USD 55 billion in the next five years, even as the exports from the sector may slow down to grow at a CAGR of 7.98 percent owing to stricter regulations in markets such as the US, Russia and Africa, says a report.








*India's pharma industry may touch $55 bn by 2020: Report - Moneycontrol.com*

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## magudi

Ok this seems big 

India to roll out red carpet for Silicon Valley chiefs - The Hindu

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nilgiri

magudi said:


> Ok this seems big
> 
> India to roll out red carpet for Silicon Valley chiefs - The Hindu



SpaceX and ISRO should do a joint venture on something.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/684651516309843968

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/684651607808557056

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/684651968053121024

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/684652333075009536

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/684675608740151296

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/684675736460898304

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abba_Dabba_Jabba

Levina said:


> It hurts the common man most.


If it hurts common man, it ok. Otherwise human being has this tendency of overusing cheap things. If petrol prices are kept high it's good for the environmental purpose. Plus when the Petrol was around 78-79 INR the taxi/rickshaw fare were increased but when it came down to 60 INR even then the fares have remained the same.

Also the CAD figures have improved due to this, and all this taxes collected will be actually used for development purpose.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Lord ZeN

*Solar Power Capacity In India May Hit 20 GW By March 2017*







*India is likely to have an operational solar power capacity of close to 20 GW by March 2017* if projects under the states’ and central solar power policies go ahead as per the schedule.

According to Piyush Goyal, Union Minister of Coal, Power and Renewable Energy, the country’s solar energy capacity is expected increase four-fold during the next fiscal year, ending March 2017.

At present, the country’s solar capacity stands at around 5 GW.

*Solar Power Capacity In India May Hit 20 GW By March 2017*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Lord ZeN

*Coaches for Kochi metro reach Aluva, unloading today*

*



*
Kochi Metro Rail Limited keen on pilotless operationsThe special-purpose trailers carrying the first lot of three Kochi metro coaches arrived at Aluva on Saturday.They will be parked in between Aluva and the Muttom coach depot till Sunday morning.

A team of experts from the coach manufacturer Alstom have arrived at the depot from Andhra Pradesh with specialised machinery and cranes to oversee safe unloading. They began their 710-km journey from Sri City in Andhra Pradesh on January 2.

*Coaches for Kochi metro reach Aluva, unloading today - The Hindu*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

Coal India plans biggest tech overhaul to check rampant theft - The Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ragnar

*INDIA AND LIBERALIZATION: THERE WAS A 1966 BEFORE 1991*

*



*

Explaining the decision to not de-license the production of toiletries, the government spokesperson said that they were not “particularly a priority item, and it was thought that there was no purpose in allowing decontrol in a field in which we may not want substantial quantity to be added” (_Planning for Industrialization_, Jagdish Bhagwati and Padma Desai). Furniture components weren’t de-licensed either, for “they are minor items, and it was not thought important enough for being de-licensed”.

The year was 1966 and independent India had just embarked on its first experiment with broad-based economic liberalization with a characteristic combination of whim, status quo-ism and bad economics. Reforms were a precondition for a much-needed increase in foreign aid. Unfortunately, neither did the increase in aid materialize, nor did the reforms survive.

A decade earlier, bruised by the efforts in securing a billion dollars in aid to finance the Second Five-Year Plan’s (1956-61) import bill, the government recognized the need for a more reliable source of funding for future plans. Braj Kumar Nehru, a senior Indian Civil Service officer and a cousin of Jawaharlal Nehru, was sent to Washington D.C. with a staff of three in the summer of 1958 to prepare the ground for concessional development aid for India from rich countries and the World Bank-International Monetary Fund institutions.

(The complete story behind this effort has been told in great detail by B.K. Nehru himself in his autobiography _Nice Guys Finish Second_. I.G. Patel, who was part of B.K. Nehru’s team, also devotes a chapter to these negotiations in his memoir _Glimpses of Indian Economic Policy_.)

Disdain for markets at home, implicit support for the Soviets abroad and, perhaps most of all, the incessant hectoring of the West by India’s de facto spokesperson to the world, Krishna Menon, had not won India too many friends in the rich world. A prolonged diplomatic and public relations effort ensued to make amends, at least in perception, if not in policy.

Wining—though alcohol was served with great reluctance, even then not to Indians, in case finance minister Morarji Desai was visiting D.C.—and dining, speechmaking, conferencing, appeals to conscience and publicization of our poverty were all part of the strategy.

Aided by sympathetic ears in Washington—most prominently Eugene Black (World Bank president), John F. Kennedy (first as senator and later as US president), senator John Sherman Cooper (a former ambassador to India), and Douglas Dillon (first as undersecretary of state and later as secretary of treasury), this effort culminated in the first meeting of the Aid India Club/Consortium (AIC) in April 1961.

India got a commitment for $1 billion a year for the next two years, and thereafter a further $3 billion to meet its foreign exchange deficit till the end of the Third Five-Year Plan. The US provided half of the money (in addition to half a billion dollars worth of wheat it was already supplying), with the rest of the world matching the other half.

Meanwhile, the economy was going through what American academic John P. Lewis called in his well-known 1962 book a “quiet crisis”. Agricultural production had been virtually flat since 1960 (_India: The Emerging Giant_, Arvind Panagariya) and a respite in 1964-65 was immediately followed by two consecutive droughts. Defence spending doubled as a percentage of gross domestic product, or GDP, from 2% to 4% after the 1962 India-China war, putting further pressure on the public purse and foreign exchange reserves.

In addition, slow growth in exports and ambitious public spending under the Third Five-Year Plan created a balance of payments crisis. The problem was compounded by a declining ability to service debt—principal and interest payments were to reach 21% of export earnings by 1966-67.

Import controls, deployed harshly to keep the external deficit in check, further aggravated industrial production and therefore exports (_India: Macroeconomics and Political Economy 1964-1991_, Vijay Joshi and I.M.D. Little). Inflation followed soon enough, with headline and food inflation reaching 11% and 20%, respectively, in 1964-65 (_India: The Emerging Giant_, Panagariya). Food inflation was to get much worse over the next couple of years, before the Green Revolution—spurred by this very crisis—started showing results.

The foreign exchange situation was dire enough for the AIC to appoint a commission led by American economist Bernard Bell, under the World Bank’s aegis, in September 1964. Bell had earned a reputation of a successful reformer during his stint as a consultant to the Indonesian and Israeli governments. He submitted an interim report in May 1965 and the final version in August later that year—the same month India-Pakistan skirmishes had escalated into a full-blown war.

The diagnosis wasn’t surprising. Agriculture output was low, therefore cereal imports were high, which pushed out import of fertilizers and industrial inputs (for foreign exchange was strictly budgeted). The former slowed agriculture output, while the latter held back industrial production and export-related foreign exchange earnings. The cycle could only be broken by reallocating resources and attention away from heavy industries and towards agriculture.

In a happy coincidence, Lal Bahadur Shastri’s food and agriculture minister, C. Subramaniam, had already sown the seeds for the Green Revolution. Thus, this advice was fully taken on board. It is worth mentioning here the origin of post-Independence India’s neglect of farmers. Agriculture prices were artificially kept low to fund industrialization with the belief that it would not impact agriculture output.

Incentive channels were disregarded, for “Nehru himself did not consider the profit motive to be a key factor driving farmer’s behaviour, and even when he accepted its importance, he leaned against it on normative grounds, arguing that he did not want to encourage acquisitiveness beyond a certain measure.” (_Democracy, development, and the countryside: Urban-rural struggles in India_, Ashutosh Varshney).

The attitude was not just condescending but also laughable in hindsight, given the political importance minimum support prices were to take from the 1970s.

Next on the table were structural reforms: substantial decontrol of imports and rationalization of export subsidies (devaluation was supposed to neutralize their adverse impact on domestic producers); a reduction in the industrial licensing regime; increased private foreign investment; the decontrol of fertilizer production and distribution; the promotion of the private sector; and the scaling back of the public sector enterprises (_Cycles in Indian Economic Liberalization, 1966-1996_, David Denoon).

There was an increasing disenchantment with the existing licensing regime within Indian policy circles even before the Bell Commission. In September 1963, the industrial development procedures committee under T. Swaminathan had been set up. Reporting in 1965, it suggested a complete de-licensing of industries that did not require any imported inputs, machinery or raw material (_Planning for Industrialisation_, Bhagwati and Desai)—lack of export earnings had kept policymaking hostage to foreign exchange budgeting since Independence.

While this criterion was naive in ignoring the second-order effects on imports, the basic thrust nevertheless was in the same direction as that of Bell’s. Accepting the committee’s recommendation in May 1966, the government also added a caveat for the protection for small and cottage industries. Finally though, the list of industries de-licensed was fairly arbitrary, with products such as toiletries, furniture components and milk products kept out of the list for pretty flimsy reasons.

Alongside industrial de-licensing, the import regime too witnessed perceptive liberalization. Industries covering four-fifths of the organized sector’s output now had the freedom to import raw materials and components, subject to sourcing and securing of licences. However, the impact was limited, for the chaotic principle of subjecting licences to “indigenous non-availability” still plagued the system.

How entrenched import controls had become in the Indian psyche can be seen from that fact that for at least three decades, most Bollywood villains were smugglers—people who import without a licence. Small steps towards the rationalization of export subsidies were taken as well.

Bell’s most controversial and fateful recommendation was the devaluation of the rupee. There had been sustained pressure from donors even before Bell had landed in India. At the same time, the need to devalue had long been recognized by Indian economists and politicians such as C. Subramaniam and Ashok Mehta, then deputy chairman of the Planning Commission (_Nice Guys Finish Second_, B.K. Nehru).

Not only was the exchange rate believed to be grossly overvalued—thus uncompetitive—but in the presence of multiple exchange rates, the system had become so confusing that no one really knew the average operating rate of the rupee (_Glimpses of Indian Economic Policy_, I.G. Patel).

However, it was such a politically controversial issue—due to the frankly ridiculous equation of one’s exchange rate with one’s prestige in the world—that finance minister T.T. Krishnamachari and Reserve Bank of India governor P.C. Bhattacharya were ready to resort to elaborate gimmicks that could in theory deliver an “effective devaluation”, but were not ready for the real thing (_Glimpses of Indian Economic Policy_, Patel, and _Nice Guys Finish Second_, Nehru).

Matters were not helped by Bell’s style of functioning. Impatient to seal his reputation by reforming India, he came with the arrogance of an economist who had “fixed countries”, and a personality of a “dried up American”—in the words of B.K. Nehru. None of this endeared him to his Indian interlocutors. Indians wanted more time and discretion to prepare consensus at home. Thus, despite having a lot of common ground, negotiations turned into slanging matches (_Glimpses of Indian Economic Policy,_ Patel).

Nevertheless, however much the Indian side tried to resist pressure, it had been made clear via various channels that accepting these recommendations was a necessary condition for the availability of aid to India. The change in leadership at the World Bank—which Bell effectively represented—wasn’t too helpful here.

The new president, George Woods, was not as sympathetic to India as his predecessor Eugene Black (the very same man who had helped form AIC) despite, or rather, because Woods used to be government of India’s banker in New York (_Glimpses of Indian Economic Policy_, Patel).

A former employee had now become the boss and he was keen to stamp his authority. In the meantime, US aid to both India and Pakistan had been suspended as a result of the war. The need for foreign funds was therefore acute.

In absence of any other viable option, devaluation became an inevitable towards the end of 1965. Meanwhile, Shastri had gotten rid of his obstinate finance minister Krishnamachari and replaced him with an economically illiterate, but clever, virtually unknown Calcutta lawyer Sachin Chaudhary, who would do as told.

Shortly thereafter, chief economic adviser I.G. Patel and RBI governor Bhattacharya went off to Washington to inform the IMF of India’s intention to devalue. But within weeks, Shastri died in Tashkent and all bets were off.

Indira Gandhi became prime minister on 24 January 1966. It took a trip to Washington that April, and extensive consultation with Indian economists and policymakers, to make her mind up in favour of the devaluation. Soon enough, a team of finance ministry officials led by Ashok Mehta went to D.C. to discuss the new exchange rate and other issues with the IMF.

It was decided to “take a big bite” (_Glimpses of Indian Economic Policy_, Patel) since such decisions were not taken every day. To appreciate the cavalier fashion of policymaking, it is useful to quote the following excerpt from B.K. Nehru’s—by then the ambassador to the US—memoirs: “[F]ixation of an exchange rate is a matter of complete guesswork... Pierre Paul (then head of the IMF) had wanted Rs10 but I thought Rs7.50 would be about right. He (Govindan Nair, economic secretary) said that gave a rate of Rs21 to the pound, which meant that the value of a rupee would be less than a shilling. That he said was psychologically bad. (But) I said... Rs7.50 was a nice round figure”.

On 6 June 1966, the value of the rupee went from Rs4.76 to Rs7.50 to a dollar, a devaluation of 36.5%. The Congress leadership (which had not been consulted), commerce minister Manubhai Shah (who lost power to set multiple rates), the intelligentsia (anti-Western by instinct), and everyone else who saw it as a loss of face, kicked up a ruckus.

The timing also turned out to be inopportune. India was hit by another drought that very summer. Food shortages, price rise and an industrial recession followed (_Planning for Industrialisation_, Bhagwati and Desai). Since most public discourse across the world is done on a _post hoc ergo propter hoc_ basis, the devaluation was blamed for any and every problem—and there were many—in the economy.

To compound the economic hardship, the AIC meeting that followed “was a big disappointment and indeed a betrayal” (_Glimpses of Indian Economic Policy_, Patel). Much of the promised non-project assistance did not materialize. This aid was necessary not only to tide over the crisis, but to deal with the short-term external balance deterioration that typically follows devaluations.

(Devalued or cheaper exchange rates make a country’s exports more competitive and imports more expensive. However, since it takes time for the quantity of trade to respond to those prices—you need to set up production to substitute for the now expensive imports and/or find buyers for now cheap exports—the immediate reaction of the trade balance is to deteriorate.)

The purported reasons were the supposed superficiality and inadequacy of the liberalization package, though the political considerations of the Cold War were believed to be the real reason (_Accidental India_, Shankkar Aiyar). Vocal Indian opposition to the Vietnam War had strained relations and US president Lyndon B. Johnson kept food aid on a tight leash—the so called “ship-to-mouth” policy.

The whole episode turned out to be a political disaster for Indira Gandhi, who lost face, political capital and faith in donors. The financially conservative and cautiously liberal economic policies were to be aborted soon. This was particularly unfortunate since the long-term resource allocation benefits of the liberalization programme and devaluation were not appreciated at that time.

It was in this atmosphere of disenchantment that the 1967 general election was fought. A weakened Indira Gandhi was returned to office; she began work on forging a new political identity—that of a radical populist—to upstage the “right-wing” party leadership that had sought to dominate her (_India: Macroeconomics and Political Economy 1964-1991_, Joshi and Little).

A decade of economic vandalism followed.

She nationalized the banks, insurers, coal and oil. She brought in draconian controls on private and foreign activity. She nationalized the wheat trade, at social and eventually political cost. Only towards the end of the 1970s, economic realities forced a rethink, a shift that would culminate in the liberalization unleashed in 1991.

Before I end, a couple of observations. First, a “what-if?” And second, a comment on how India reforms.

Shastri—a pragmatic man with no particular affinity for socialism or planning who, in fact, had a dislike for controls—was receptive to reforms (_Indira Gandhi, the ‘Emergency’ and Indian Democracy_, P.N. Dhar). He had already shown his commitment to liberalization by replacing his unyielding finance minister. Devaluation under his aegis, in the winter of 1965-66, could have been better managed (_Glimpses of Indian Economic Policy_, Patel), better timed—before drought caused a price rise—and less politically divisive given his invulnerable position after the war.

What changed with Indira Gandhi was not so much the ideology—she was considered pragmatic (_Indira Gandhi, the ‘Emergency’ and Indian Democracy_, Dhar)—but a new willingness to jeopardize the economy for political expediency.

“A wise man goes when he can. A fool goes when he must.” While comedian Bill Connolly was referring to nature’s call, it is equally applicable to reforms. Even though it is “easier” to push reforms under the cloak of a crisis, their success is also less evident precisely because the economy is going through a crisis.

This lag in results is perhaps why all attempts at liberalization of the Indian economy have been so short-lived—even the celebrated duo of P.V. Narasimha Rao and Manmohan Singh lost their “reformist zeal” in less than two years.

Thus, reforming when the economy is doing well is always preferable, since the government has the resources to alleviate the short-term pain they inevitably cause. Unfortunately in India, even when the case for reforms is clear, governments dither and wait for an external impetus. This saves them the bother of expending political capital in making an intellectual case for reforms.

Perhaps, in the next _Mann Ki Baat_, Prime Minister Narendra Modi will use the opportunity to make the case for a reform that is dearest to him, but is difficult to sell.

_Ankit Mital is an economist and a lapsed academic. He is currently writing a book on the 1991 economic crisis and liberalization. His twitter handle is @Molto_Vivace_88_


India and liberalization: There was a 1966 before 1991


----------



## Abingdonboy

Well worth wathcing in full:






@Echo_419 @PARIKRAMA @ranjeet @Star Wars @ranjeet @hinduguy @JanjaWeed @Spectre @MilSpec @Levina @anant_s

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nilgiri

How a boom in corporate office leasing reflects India's solid economic base - The Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ragnar

Haryana races ahead with 8 investment pacts; China's Wanda commits $10 bn for industrial park - Firstpost

Haryana is expecting a spike in foreign investments from China after eight MoUs were signed today with top companies to set up a $10 billion industrial park and smart cities in the state during Chief Minister Manohar Lal Khattar's trip to woo investors here.

These MoUs were signed with top Chinese companies like Wanda Group, China Land Development Company Private Limited, and ZTE Corporation.

The MoUs were signed during the Investment Roadshow organised here, attended by representatives of more than 100 top notch Chinese companies.




Wang Jianlin, Chairman of Dalian Wanda Group. Reuters

Khattar made a strong pitch for Haryana as an ideal investment destination based on its strategic location, excellent infrastructure and supportive administrative system.

The chief minister also highlighted the changes introduced by his government through various policy reforms in the governance mechanism through Ease of Doing Business, On Line approval system under single roof and Incentives to the industry.

He also invited the attendees to participate in the Haryana Global Investors Summmit schedule for March 7 and 8, in Gurgaon.

The chief minister met Wanda Group Chairman Wang Jianlin and a MoU was signed for development of a World Class Comprehensive Industrial Park at Kharkhoda district in Sonipat.

Wanda Group will invest a total of $10 billion to develop "Wanda Industrial New City" over an area of approximately 13 square kilometers.

The government also signed a MoU with ZTE Corporation for the development of smart cities in Haryana.

Another MoU was signed with China Fortune Land Development Company Private Limited (CFLD) for development of large format Industrial Parks in Haryana.

CFLD would set up Industrial Park(s) in the state either at Madina in Rohtak district or at Bidhal Lath Gohana in Sonipat district over an area of more than 300 acres.

An MoU was also signed with Inspur Group, which plans to invest USD 100 million in IDC, CDN and cable-box manufacture plant.

The Chief Minister is leading an official and business delegation to Japan and China to invite foreign direct investment to the state.

Khattar has curtailed his visit to China due to the Indo-

French business summit on January 24 in Chandigarh, which will be attended by Prime Minsiter Narendra Modi and French President Francois Hollande.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

Abingdonboy said:


> Well worth wathcing in full:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Echo_419 @PARIKRAMA @ranjeet @Star Wars @ranjeet @hinduguy @JanjaWeed @Spectre @MilSpec @Levina @anant_s


Thanks for the tag.
Watched the first 10mins of the video.
Sounds interesting.
Will watch it tomorrow during the day.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Great Davos video, really enjoyed Roubeini's input....he is very right about irrigation, human capital development being the ways forward for India. They have always been the way forward and are NOT reliant on global scenario etc. I am hoping for a massive push this year in these sectors along with MSME focus to ensure good transfer of dividends that are happening from the comprehensive industrial, banking, labour and continued tax reform that is happening over time.

Here is a welcome news for everyone:

*In 2015: Total FDI flows to India nearly doubled, reaching an estimated US$59 billion. Measures taken by the government to improve the investment climate have had an impact.* (This is taken right from the report on page 4).

http://unctad.org/en/PublicationsLibrary/webdiaeia2016d1_en.pdf






Let us hope the trend remains this way for several more years. I have a feeling we will surpass Singapore and UK in FDI this year and get to 70 billion for 2016 at least (hopefully more than 80 billion)....given India is one of the few major bright growth spots in the global economy.

If the absolute jump can be maintained at least : 34 billion in 2014, 59 billion in 2015....hopefully 2016 will be around 85 billion.

The days of being stuck in the 20 - 30 billion range are hopefully long over now (finally!).

To put 59 billion in perspective, it will be an increase of about 23% of our overall FDI stock in just one year.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sky lord

Great to see the upswing in FDI to India...a little surprised at how much little Netherlands receives...what do they do with it? Bigger dykes? Windmills ? Cheese? Clogs?


----------



## Nilgiri

Sky lord said:


> Great to see the upswing in FDI to India...a little surprised at how much little Netherlands receives...what do they do with it? Bigger dykes? Windmills ? Cheese? Clogs?



Singapore is another one that punches a lot above its weight.

These countries have very strong financial sectors related to trade for their larger economic regions (Europe for Netherlands and S.E.A for Singapore). The numbers will not be so big for them if we talk only about Greenfield investments (capex). Most concerns opex of existing investments and also various financial related FDI instruments.

Hence huge numbers of trade and investment banks are located there, so often the money circuits through them from other sources of the world, but it gets counted as originating from the most recent country to "handle" the money so to speak.

This is also sort of related to why India has traditionally also gotten a lot of "FDI" from Mauritius....the money actually is circuiting....often from India itself (known colloquially as "round tripping"). The most famous case of this was w.r.t China in the 90s to mid 2000s (and even to this day to some level) via Hong Kong.

It is very useful for inflating capitalization of say energy and resource firms (and also often banks themselves) so they can gain more easy credit to expand and also hedge a lot easier on world markets especially when you want to grow. The legal side of this means a govt has to be on board for it to happen in any significant way.

However when it is used to launder black money (as is often the case with the India - Mauritius - India route), it has a very negative effect on the economy of India in that case and hence the clamp down on black money routes in recent years by India.

The money that arrives and departs from Singapore and Netherlands however is quite clean overall, their regulatory mechanisms are quite good in this regard (from what I have seen and experienced) since they have strong functioning economies on their own that cannot suffer unneeded negative pressure and bubbles etc.

Maybe @Penguin can shed some light on Netherland's in this aspect (huge economic presence in trade and investment). They have historically always been immense traders and bankers so this has just continued into the present day.

It is to be noted that Netherlands got 30 billion USD in FDI in 2014 but gave out 40 billion in FDI. I would be surprised if the figures for this year for either Netherlands or Singapore would have a huge disparity between what comes in and what goes out w.r.t FDI....since both are very highly developed already so there is not as much scope for internal absorption compared to say a large developing country like India.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Penguin

Nilgiri said:


> Maybe @Penguin can shed some light on Netherland's in this aspect (huge economic presence in trade and investment). They have historically always been immense traders and bankers so this has just continued into the present day.


Perhaps this is helpfull: 

http://www.indianembassy.nl/eoi.php?id=trade

https://www.government.nl/topics/international-relations/contents/india

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/India–Netherlands_relations#Economic_Relations


----------



## Nilgiri

UNCTAD data is verified by RBI data:

FDI quality improves substantially with PM Narendra Modi's Make in India push

http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...s-make-in-india-push/articleshow/50764021.cms

MUMBAI: The quality of foreign direct investment (FDI) coming into the country has improved substantially, according to Reserve Bank of India data.

Much of this FDI materialised in the September 2014November 2015 period after Prime Minister Narendra Modi launched the Make in India campaign and bettered portfolio inflows during the preceding 15 months.

Gross FDI inflows amounted to $62.6 billion, 31% higher than $47.6 billion in the preceding 15 months.







This is more than triple the amount of net portfolio inflows of $14.3 billion in the same period. An analysis of the monthly trend in foreign investment inflows shows that in most months stable longterm FDI has been more than portfolio inflows, which have been more volatile in the period.

Economists say the surge in FDI is largely due to several initiatives by the government to attract investment in the manufacturing sector. "FDI and portfolio flows over the past yearandahalf suggest that conscious efforts of the government to encourage more stable direct investments are yielding results," said Saugata Bhattacharya, chief economist at Axis Bank. "At a time when global capital markets have become volatile, FDI flows reduce uncertainty about foreign capital outflows and, consequently, currency volatility."

The surge in FDI in India is significant given that investment across the world has fallen by 16%, said Amitabh Kant, secretary at the Department of Industrial Policy and Promotion, at a recent event.

Though a sizeable amount is estimated to have gone to the manufacturing sector, including consumer goods and food processing, among others, a section of the market feels that a portion of the FDI inflows could have come through the private equity route.

This seldom finds its way into greenfield projects but at the same time provide an important source of finance for entrepreneurs.

"A significant part of the higher FDI has come in as PE and VC funding, which helps finance entrepreneurs," said Bhattacharya.

Prime Minister Modi's Make in India initiative is aimed at turning the country into a global manufacturing hub to generate jobs, raise incomes and drive growth.

The government has been seeking to drum up investment as part of this effort. India's growth is being driven by public spending and consumption with private investment yet to kick in substantially.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...tput-fm-arun-jaitley/articleshow/50774663.cms

India may clock 8% growth even this fiscal if rural demand rises along with factory output: FM Arun Jaitley

KOLKATA: Finance Minister Arun Jaitley on Friday said that India could achieve 8% growth even this fiscal if rural demand can be raised along with factory output even as he criticised the Opposition for stalling the reform agenda of the government. 

"7-7.5% growth is below our potential... 8% growth is plausible even this year," Jaitley said in Kolkata. "We have to maintain our momentum of growth. Those who play games in Parliament need to understand that they are stalling growth," he said in a veiled attack on Congress. 

The Narendra Modi government has cleared hurdles for freeer entry of foreign capital in India while the initiatives like Make in India aims at turning the country into a global manufacturing hub to generate jobs and drive growth. But the state of political affairs has slowed down implementation of GST and land reform. 

"The world refers India as the bright spot.. But within the country there are legitimate concerns," he said. The country is facing lower rural demand weighed by three years of bad monsoon, while the manufacturing output is yet to pick up fully while the overstressed private sector is holding back investment. 

If the trend related to these sectors can be reversed a bit, the FM said that economy can look forward to higher growth than the projected 7.4-7.5% in FY16. 

The finance minister's assertion on growth may assure many, who have turned cautious ever since China started slowing down, impacting the global growth prospects. International Monetary Fund has revised the global growth forecast to 3.4% from 3.6%. 

"What happens in China does not affect the supply chain in India and therefore, we are less impacted than other economies," the FM said in the first Suresh Neotia Memorial lecture organised by CII and Suresh Neotia Centre of Excellence for Leadership. 

Jaitley said India has been driven on the strengths of increased public spending, increased foreign investment and higher urban demand. 

The government has raised spending on infrastructure, rural roads and irrigation and these areas could continue to attract large budgetary support in the coming budget. "Investment in these sectors gives quick return," the FM said. 

The FM said the fall in crude has helped the Narendra Modi government increase spending on social infrastructure. which in turn, contributes to growth. But he lamented the state of disruptive politics in India.

"The world's largest democracy cant function unless it has high quality of politics. Evolution of Indian Politics needs to take place," he said, referring to the bane of castebased politics and the prevalent system of political dynasty.


----------



## Nilgiri

Indian Q4 (Q3 by fiscal) growth data will be released on February 8th. There will probably be a downward revision of a few base % points from the current 7.5% prediction as more better quality CSO base data from the 2012/13 reference series comes online according to most economists I have read/watched.

What is more important is not sheer growth data and numbers....but actual employment figures in the conceptually good programs (skilling, MSME clusters, MUDRA) through their actual implementation long term. More sustainable and better quality growth will arise from that long term.

Apparently there are only about 500,000 good "formal" jobs being generated every year for an intake of 8 million of the labour force. That % needs to drastically increase, THAT will be the single most important result for Modi administration in this term of govt....not what a SNA 2008 method of GDP growth figure states.

I am very happy that RBI governor Rajan has mentioned this plenty of times to Modi govt (employment issue) already....it puts well directed pressure on the govt to do all it can to ensure this long term problem is addressed.

Thus achieving the balance between short term stabilizing of the ship and setting it in the right direction long term will be the most important thing for this year.

@Dungeness @dadeechi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dungeness

Nilgiri said:


> http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...tput-fm-arun-jaitley/articleshow/50774663.cms
> 
> India may clock 8% growth even this fiscal* if rural demand rises along with factory output*: FM Arun Jaitley
> 
> KOLKATA: Finance Minister Arun Jaitley on Friday said that India could achieve 8% growth even this fiscal if rural demand can be raised along with factory output even as he criticised the Opposition for stalling the reform agenda of the government.
> 
> "7-7.5% growth is below our potential... 8% growth is plausible even this year," Jaitley said in Kolkata. "We have to maintain our momentum of growth. Those who play games in Parliament need to understand that they are stalling growth," he said in a veiled attack on Congress.
> 
> The Narendra Modi government has cleared hurdles for freeer entry of foreign capital in India while the initiatives like Make in India aims at turning the country into a global manufacturing hub to generate jobs and drive growth. But the state of political affairs has slowed down implementation of GST and land reform.
> 
> "The world refers India as the bright spot.. But within the country there are legitimate concerns," he said. The country is facing lower rural demand weighed by three years of bad monsoon, while the manufacturing output is yet to pick up fully while the overstressed private sector is holding back investment.
> 
> If the trend related to these sectors can be reversed a bit, the FM said that economy can look forward to higher growth than the projected 7.4-7.5% in FY16.
> 
> The finance minister's assertion on growth may assure many, who have turned cautious ever since China started slowing down, impacting the global growth prospects. International Monetary Fund has revised the global growth forecast to 3.4% from 3.6%.
> 
> "What happens in China does not affect the supply chain in India and therefore, we are less impacted than other economies," the FM said in the first Suresh Neotia Memorial lecture organised by CII and Suresh Neotia Centre of Excellence for Leadership.
> 
> Jaitley said India has been driven on the strengths of increased public spending, increased foreign investment and higher urban demand.
> 
> The government has raised spending on infrastructure, rural roads and irrigation and these areas could continue to attract large budgetary support in the coming budget. "Investment in these sectors gives quick return," the FM said.
> 
> The FM said the fall in crude has helped the Narendra Modi government increase spending on social infrastructure. which in turn, contributes to growth. But he lamented the state of disruptive politics in India.
> 
> "The world's largest democracy cant function unless it has high quality of politics. Evolution of Indian Politics needs to take place," he said, referring to the bane of castebased politics and the prevalent system of political dynasty.



That is a very big "*IF*" . It is just like saying "*If* you have money to buy food, I promise you won't be hungry". I am not sure what is the point of this FM, who keeps surpassing his predictions with lots of "ifs and buts". He is more like a big mouth politician than a realistic economist. I would put my money on RBI chief. By the way, India has just revised down the GDP growth numbers for 2013-2014, and 2014-2015.



Nilgiri said:


> Indian Q4 (Q3 by fiscal) growth data will be released on February 8th. There will probably be a downward revision of a few base % points from the current 7.5% prediction as more better quality CSO base data from the 2012/13 reference series comes online according to most economists I have read/watched.
> 
> What is more important is not sheer growth data and numbers....but actual employment figures in the conceptually good programs (skilling, MSME clusters, MUDRA) through their actual implementation long term. More sustainable and better quality growth will arise from that long term.
> 
> *Apparently there are only about 500,000 good "formal" jobs being generated every year* for an intake of 8 million of the labour force. That % needs to drastically increase, THAT will be the single most important result for Modi administration in this term of govt....not what a SNA 2008 method of GDP growth figure states.
> 
> I am very happy that RBI governor Rajan has mentioned this plenty of times to Modi govt (employment issue) already....it puts well directed pressure on the govt to do all it can to ensure this long term problem is addressed.
> 
> Thus achieving the balance between short term stabilizing of the ship and setting it in the right direction long term will be the most important thing for this year.
> 
> @Dungeness @dadeechi



80-90% of Indian employment are in "informal" sectors, meaning "day laborer", so I am not sure what the 500 K "formal" jobs means to hundreds of million Indians in working age. In compression, China created 13 million new jobs, which can be categorized as "formal jobs" in India's terms. http://www.afr.com/news/world/china...015-in-effort-to-calm-markets-20160112-gm41nk

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Dungeness said:


> That is a very big "*IF*" . It is just like saying "*If* you have money to buy food, I promise you won't be hungry". I am not sure what is the point of this FM, who keeps surpassing his predictions with lots of "ifs and buts". He is more like a big mouth politician than a realistic economist.



A lot better than previous FMs. Besides an FM is just part of a team. Its those team members that mean a lot more than the FM in making and implementing actionable policies, who is just the media figurehead like you mention....which is also btw a very important role. After all he is strongly responsible for conducting many negotiations and talks with major foreign investors. It is through a lot of what he has done that FDI has increased by nearly 30 billion USD in one year.

If you choose to see only one side of him, that is on you. But don't expect such views to be allowed to go unchallenged. Have you read any of what FM Jaitley has done regarding tax and bankruptcy reform? His lawyer background was instrumental in convincing both foreign and local private conglomerates that the bad precedent set by the previous administration regarding things such as retrospective taxation is a thing of the past....and he is thorough in explaining the details why. This is just one example.

I am not biggest fan of other things he has done/not done....but overall he is a solid performer relatively speaking. Scores around 5 out of 10 from me...maybe 6.



Dungeness said:


> I would put my money on RBI chief.



Same RBI chief that said he never doubted the new GDP numbers after you rushed to imply he did in the other thread.

But yes he is a pragmatic chap, there is mutual respect between the Finance Ministry and him in many areas. In fact one interview with him and the main economic adviser of the govt (they both worked together on various papers and international projects before) was quite revealing as to just how close and integrated many of the policy decisions and conceptualisations are made between the two sides.



Dungeness said:


> By the way, India has just revised down the GDP growth numbers for 2013-2014, and 2014-2015.



This was always expected since last year. Even govt CEA and also many CSO officials and govt. economists have been saying so for some time now given what they already knew about some of the CSO data that will now be activated in the time series and what timeframe this data came from in context of Indian economy.

Overall the drop for 2014-2015 was from 7.3% to 7.2% which is actually way less than I thought....it shows the growth that year was actually more robust than I imagined.

The drop for 2013-2104 from 6.9% to 6.6% is similarly also somewhat less than I thought it would be.

http://www.firstpost.com/business/gdp-growth-for-2014-15-marginally-revised-down-to-7-2-2604190.html

Both are no real concern to the new GDP method conceptually...which will now continue and be better qualitatively than before and gain more improvements over time as well.

Gross capital formation after all is still quite healthy at around 36% of GDP at constant prices. There is room for this to increase in coming years I feel however.



Dungeness said:


> 80-90% of Indian employment are in "informal" sectors, meaning "day laborer", so I am not sure what the 500 K "formal" jobs means to hundreds of million Indians in working age. In compression, China created 13 million new jobs, which can be categorized as "formal jobs" in India's terms. http://www.afr.com/news/world/china...015-in-effort-to-calm-markets-20160112-gm41nk



Yah this is completely the issue with India for sure. But what is promising is that job creation in formal sector doubled from the year previous. It goes to show just how even worse it was in the last administration....where it had stagnated at around 200k per annum (I kid you not) and was even dropping lower than that some years. They focused on giving subsidies and govt welfare job programs to mitigate this policy disaster rather than trying to fix it from the source. It will take a few terms of the kind of govt we have now to reverse this completely and massively increase "formal" jobs. There is not one major difference between the RBI governor and govt regarding this (there was a huge difference before if you look at what he said about the previous administration soon after he was appointed - though it was not covered by the media).

The ITI's that have sprung up in the last year or so soon also project to skill and train the labour force to the tune of multiple millions a year by just a couple years from now or so....so that job creation will be at these levels too and then more and more. It has always been an issue of labour supply....there is good demand from companies for skilled labour...they have always complained they cannot expand well because there is shortage of such employable talent to be had.

http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...december-2014-survey/articleshow/47534655.cms

http://www.hindustantimes.com/educa...zzying-pace/story-7ZHcrnddB47mqiAZRUovYO.html

It will actually be more apt to compare with Chinese job creation data in the 80s and early 90s (if such is available to see how it grew from before and during the economic "renaissance"), that is the stage (w.r.t labour intensive but skilled jobs) that India is just approaching now....rather than the drive to maturity stage numbers that China is in now....that is already increasingly driven more by frictional unemployment + higher value skilling rather than gross skill deficit/underemployment given China's demography and access to economic margins created by the last couple decades of growth.

Thats why for example India is now entering a stage (finally) where such formal job creation will be doubling, tripling etc. each year, whereas China is simply seeking to keep the numbers as high as it can and hope enough of the next economic level jobs are increasing within that overall number etc...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dungeness

Nilgiri said:


> A lot better than previous FMs. B*esides an FM is just part of a team*. Its those team members that mean a lot more than the FM in making and implementing actionable policies, who is just the media figurehead like you mention....which is also btw a very important role. After all he is strongly responsible for conducting many negotiations and talks with major foreign investors. It is through a lot of what he has done that FDI has increased by nearly 30 billion USD in one year.
> 
> If you choose to see only one side of him, that is on you. But don't expect such views to be allowed to go unchallenged. Have you read any of what FM Jaitley has done regarding tax and bankruptcy reform? His lawyer background was instrumental in convincing both foreign and local private conglomerates that the bad precedent set by the previous administration regarding things such as retrospective taxation is a thing of the past....and he is thorough in explaining the details why. This is just one example.
> 
> I am not biggest fan of other things he has done/not done....but overall he is a solid performer relatively speaking. Scores around 5 out of 10 from me...maybe 6.



The point is, as the FM, doesn't his view represent the consensus his team, on that matter, represent Indian government policy on economics? Or he is just saying it on personal capacity or just to entertain media? If I were a potential investor eyeing a foreign market, I would feel very uneasy to hear lots of "ifs or buts" from the head of financial department of that country. He has thrown out a lot of GDP growth predictions since he took his current FM position. 



Nilgiri said:


> *Same RBI chief that said he never doubted the new GDP numbers after you rushed to imply he did in the other thread.*
> 
> But yes he is a pragmatic chap, there is mutual respect between the Finance Ministry and him in many areas. In fact one interview with him and the main economic adviser of the govt (they both worked together on various papers and international projects before) was quite revealing as to just how close and integrated many of the policy decisions and conceptualisations are made between the two sides.



I noticed that too yesterday. I don't know how he can get away with that. Shouldn't a government official be held accountable for what he said? He would be ridiculed by the whole country if the head of China's Reserve Bank flip-flop like he did.



Nilgiri said:


> Yah this is completely the issue with India for sure. *But what is promising is that job creation in formal sector doubled from the year previous*. It goes to show just how even worse it was in the last administration....where it had stagnated at around 200k per annum (I kid you not) and was even dropping lower than that some years. They focused on giving subsidies and govt welfare job programs to mitigate this policy disaster rather than trying to fix it from the source. It will take a few terms of the kind of govt we have now to reverse this completely and massively increase jobs. There is not one major difference between the RBI governor and govt regarding this (there was a huge difference before if you look at what he said about the previous administration soon after he was appointed - though it was not covered by the media).
> 
> The ITI's that have sprung up in the last year or so soon also project to skill and train the labour force to the tune of multiple millions a year by just a couple years from now or so....so that job creation will be at these levels too and then more and more. It has always been an issue of labour supply....there is good demand from companies for skilled labour...they have always complained they cannot expand well because there is shortage of such employable talent to be had.



That is nice to know that India is making progress in "formal" job creation. Hundred of maters and phDs fighting over a cleaner position in government maybe an extreme case, but India has so many new university graduates every year, it needs a lot more serious jobs. 

Just curious, people who work in a company less than 100 employees, are considered in formal sector or informal sector? I have always wondering how you calculate the unemployment rate, if 80-90% work force are in "informal sectors".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Dungeness said:


> The point is, as the FM, doesn't his view represent the consensus his team, on that matter, represent Indian government policy on economics? Or he is just saying it on personal capacity or just to entertain media? If I were a potential investor eyeing a foreign market, I would feel very uneasy to hear lots of "ifs or buts" from the head of financial department of that country. He has thrown out a lot of GDP growth predictions since he took his current FM position.



Crux of the issue is you are seeing what you want to see with him (Don't worry many Indians do the same on both sides: admirers and haters). With this "if" its nothing related to policy related to investors and reforms....he is simply saying there is scope for more growth above the minimum that has been predicted if things are more favourable. He is not staking massive amounts of political or development related capital on it.

Various predictions were made before the global scenario worsened and India's own credit crunch has taken longer than anticipated to bottom out + the political logjam of certain top tier reforms.

I prefer on the other hand to look at the actual policies he has pushed/ignored and the work he has organised w.r.t key issues: fiscal deficit, tax reform, investor sentiment. The other long term things will take time to be operationalised, so in mean time it can only be achieving the highest growth possible with what we got...with maximum transfer to those less well off and as little negative impact overall as possible.



Dungeness said:


> I noticed that too yesterday. I don't know how he can get away with that. Shouldn't a government official be held accountable for what he said? He would be ridiculed by the whole country if the head of China's Reserve Bank flip-flop like he did.



Its not a flip flop. Again you read into what he said in a skewed way. He was talking with some Economics students about general theoretical problems with measuring GDP (in any method)....that they must be aware it is an estimate because of what it can never capture (with the data acquisition methods available today). He simply clarified what he meant, after some quarters over reacted to it.



Dungeness said:


> That is nice to know that India is making progress in "formal" job creation. Hundred of maters and phDs fighting over a cleaner position in government maybe an extreme case, but India has so many new university graduates every year, it needs a lot more serious jobs.



More than university graduates, we also need to improve the quantity and quality of colleges and especially vocational institutes and training...that is the goal behind the ITI expansion and "skilling" India. Its quite an ambitious program....aiming to skill 400 million workers by 2022. The nature,level and impact of this program has just commenced and we can only judge it in the years to come...but a promising start from the figures so far. But they need to accelerate so thats what I have my fingers crossed for...more than any GDP growth figure etc.



Dungeness said:


> Just curious, people who work in a company less than 100 employees, are considered in formal sector or informal sector? I have always wondering how you calculate the unemployment rate, if 80-90% work force are in "informal sectors".



There are many definitions that overlap by size. Some go down all the way to 10 workers "officially". As far as I know if its a registered company that has a tax portfolio, its organised....vice versa its informal "unorganised"....and the tax imprint may be only through income tax of its workers if any. For all intents and purposes, the official definition lies at 10 workers IIRC, not 100....below which its "informal" sector in all official definitions.

Unemployment rate is calculated through surveys at various levels (economic units as they are known by CSO and others). Basically questions of the nature "are you currently actively seeking employment" etc. This is quite standard worldwide...and there is no bias by formal or informal economic spheres since it is at its basis almost a personal worker interpretation of his/her situation w.r.t willingness/ability to work.

Different levels of unemployment then stem from the details of the survey regarding how long out of work, nature of unemployment etc depending on what data you are after....and from that you can gain long term "natural" unemployment rate of the economy + short term/seasonal/frictional unemployment...along with underemployment and other such things. Of course they are all estimates in essence since they come from surveys, but thats true for anything related to macroeconomics.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Lets hope for strong consolidation and plugging the weaknesses in 2016.

http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...igh-on-strong-demand/articleshow/50802327.cms

Make in India effect: Manufacturing PMI at a 4month high on strong demand

NEW DELHI: Manufacturing cheer returned to India in the beginning of 2016 with manufacturing sector climbing back into expansion territory in January as the industry recovered following the contraction seen at the end of last year.

At 51.1 in January, up from 49.1 in December, the seasonally adjusted Nikkei India Manufacturing Purchasing Managers' Index (PMI) moved back above the 50 mark denoting expansion.

Data released on Monday showed that levels of production and total new business registered mild increases following contractions in the prior survey month. The consumer goods sub sector remained the principal growth engine at the start of the year, seeing substantial expansions of both output and new orders. In contrast, producers of investment goods saw output and new orders fall, while production volumes stagnated in the intermediate goods category.

Moreover, the levels of incoming new export business has now risen in each of the past 28 months.

Though there was mild job creation in the month, the survey noted that this increase in employment was insufficient to reduce the pressure on manufacturers' capacity.

"The opening month of 2016 saw a rebound in new business from both domestic and external clients leading manufacturers in India to scale up output following a shortlived downturn recorded in December. Whereas the trends in the growth rates are relatively weak in comparison with the longrun series averages, January's PMI data paint a brighter picture of the Indian economy, " said Pollyanna De Lima, economist at Markit, the agency that compiles the index.

In its outlook, the survey indicated an unchanged repo rate at 6.75% by the Reserve Bank of India in its policy review on Tuesday even though the central bank is likely to continue its monetary policy loosening cycle in 2016.


----------



## Nilgiri

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...ndustry-growth-story/articleshow/50830265.cms

*India chapter set to overtake global auto industry growth story*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

January services PMI at 19-month high of 54.3 

Read more at:
http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...ofinterest&utm_medium=text&utm_campaign=cppst

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Hyundai plans to make India mfg hub for global mini SUV

“The investment planned for the project is around Rs 700 crore. The new vehicle should hit the ground within three years,“

http://epaperbeta.timesofindia.com/...lans-to-make-India-mfg-hub-for-03022016023029

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

*India has overtaken the US to become the world’s second-largest smartphone market*

http://qz.com/#608005/india-has-ove...-the-worlds-second-largest-smartphone-market/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rajaraja Chola

Nilgiri said:


> Great Davos video, really enjoyed Roubeini's input....he is very right about irrigation, human capital development being the ways forward for India. They have always been the way forward and are NOT reliant on global scenario etc. I am hoping for a massive push this year in these sectors along with MSME focus to ensure good transfer of dividends that are happening from the comprehensive industrial, banking, labour and continued tax reform that is happening over time.
> 
> Here is a welcome news for everyone:
> 
> *In 2015: Total FDI flows to India nearly doubled, reaching an estimated US$59 billion. Measures taken by the government to improve the investment climate have had an impact.* (This is taken right from the report on page 4).
> 
> http://unctad.org/en/PublicationsLibrary/webdiaeia2016d1_en.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let us hope the trend remains this way for several more years. I have a feeling we will surpass Singapore and UK in FDI this year and get to 70 billion for 2016 at least (hopefully more than 80 billion)....given India is one of the few major bright growth spots in the global economy.
> 
> If the absolute jump can be maintained at least : 34 billion in 2014, 59 billion in 2015....hopefully 2016 will be around 85 billion.
> 
> The days of being stuck in the 20 - 30 billion range are hopefully long over now (finally!).
> 
> To put 59 billion in perspective, it will be an increase of about 23% of our overall FDI stock in just one year.



But does the FDI does convert into tangible benefits for local populace? It does sure help the govt in maintaining an dollar cushion. Because the only way HK or Singapore can absorb so much FDI is Banking sectors or just cash or just buying stakes in company. 
For a large nation like India, we need more than one Singapore sized city economy. But overall its less. If FDI is in manufacturing, particularly Electronics in which we are very poor (In Chennai, there is only one MSME, who can custom designed PCB's, with bare PCB's imported from one company from Hosur in whole of TN ) I am not impressed. Its just many are investing in Stocks or buying stakes. Investing billions into Flipkart or Snapdeal is also nothing as a whole. 

Creating Jobs is more important and is related to HDI. I simply hope more industry oriented FDI like the one we have in Automobiles.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Rajaraja Chola said:


> But does the FDI does convert into tangible benefits for local populace? It does sure help the govt in maintaining an dollar cushion. Because the only way HK or Singapore can absorb so much FDI is Banking sectors or just cash or just buying stakes in company.
> For a large nation like India, we need more than one Singapore sized city economy. But overall its less. If FDI is in manufacturing, particularly Electronics in which we are very poor (In Chennai, there is only one MSME, who can custom designed PCB's, with bare PCB's imported from one company from Hosur in whole of TN ) I am not impressed. Its just many are investing in Stocks or buying stakes. Investing billions into Flipkart or Snapdeal is also nothing as a whole.
> 
> Creating Jobs is more important and is related to HDI. I simply hope more industry oriented FDI like the one we have in Automobiles.



Yes it will have to be backed up by better quality and especially quantity of skill provision to labour force. Otherwise it will create bubbles. But good news is that skill provision has doubled as well from UPA years....so even if we assume its the same quality of FDI as before, there should be enough capex for relevant industries.

We will need to wait for a few more years of data to gleam what exactly the quality level is of the FDI from the sustainable GDP that comes from the investment maturing and the jobs it provides. Basically we have to wait for this FDI to be processed and "digested".

But for now getting more is always generally a good thing, given how much we still need per capita on long term basis.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## indo

@Nilgiri What do you think about the performance of the government in disinvestment sector ?
I am highly disappointed with the government on that front.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

indo said:


> @Nilgiri What do you think about the performance of the government in disinvestment sector ?
> I am highly disappointed with the government on that front.



The much reduced oil price has taken off pressure from this unfortunately (but also contributed to the reason why there is delay...read below).

That in itself is not bad (BJP still wanted to do it)....but most of the eternal loss making PSUs are commodity related....so govt will be losing tons of money by selling them off now given commodity crash. So opportunity cost from potential rebound of commodity prices has to be taken on board....so its fine if they delay till better price is guaranteed for the assets.

But just like falling exports show just one side of the story (Balance of payments is good since imports have fallen too)....the small privatisation so far is not necessarily bad if we take into context NDA has improved overall fiscal scenario (subsidy rationalisation and lowering, tax reform, spending cuts). i.e if they were relying on just disinvestment as their platform of fiscal discipline....then we are in big trouble....but now its just more of a question mark since they have a large broad strategy (unlike UPA). If commodities recover and they sell off these PSUs then, overall its a good thing they have done. If they just sit on it even if this happens, then we know they are not too different from UPA in this sector.

Might be useful:

Modi’s massive disinvestment plan is plagued by unrealistic ambitions and terrible luck - Quartz


----------



## Abingdonboy

*Work in 1/3rd of unelectrified 18,000 villages over: Piyush Goyal *


Work in 1/3rd of unelectrified 18,000 villages over: Piyush Goyal - The Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Raftaar

*India is new battlefield for Chinese and American investors*
NEW DELHI: When Nasdaq-listed MakeMyTrip, one of Indian internet first success stories, was looking to build a war chest recently, several events were playing out in parallel.

Rival online travel agency Goibibo, backed by the deep-pocketed South African media group Naspers, were discounting heavily and budget hotels aggregator Oyo Rooms was on the verge of overtaking the 16-year-old company's valuation. MakeMyTrip did something unconventional: It looked eastward to its larger peer in China instead of hitting up private equity funds in the West.

Last month, the company announced a $180-million ( Rs 1223.1 cr) investment from China's largest online travel firm Ctrip. "We believe MakeMyTrip and Ctrip can help each other to remain leaders in our respective markets by sharing wisdom and perhaps a few battle scars as well-earned along the way," MakeMyTrip's CEO Deep Kalra said on an analyst call on January 29. Given that MakeMyTrip is valued at about $645 million and Ctrip at $15 billion, it is clear who will be the bigger brother in this relationship.




Abhishek Bansal, founder of hyper-local logistics startup Shadowfax, was in China for a week in November to meet investors and understand how the online-tooffline market had evolved there. "Chinese investors have seen market trends and potential in O2O, so the confidence they show about it is much different as compared to Silicon Valley," said Bansal, 26, who previously worked in China as a consultant for about a year.

Both decisions underline the increasing importance of Chinese companies and the yuan—even if it's depreciating— to the Indian internet and technology ecosystem, which until now has been dominated by American dollars. (1 yuan is Rs 10.4) In a new-age revival of sorts of ancient trade relations between the two neighbours, Chinese internet giants Baidu, Alibaba and Tencent—collectively known as BAT—have been aggressively scouting in India the past year for startups to invest in.




Tencent and Alibaba have started investing, and Baidu is searching for deals. On the surface, a theme of Indo-China brotherhood is playing out across India's largest internet segments: Online retail (Foxconn and Alibaba Group have invested in Snapdeal), cab-hailing (Ola is a partner in Didi Kuaidi's global efforts targeting Uber) and digital wallet (Alipay has invested in Paytm).




The underlying theme, though, is more likely that of India being employed as a battleground for Chinese and American internet companies, according to some industry experts. "It's good that the Chinese are here. We see them as potential future acquirers of our portfolio companies," said TC Meenakshisundaram, managing director at IDG Ventures India, which has an affiliate in China. "Whether an (Indian) company will win, a US company will win, or a China-backed Indian company will win is yet to be seen." Sequoia Capital, Matrix Partners India, Accel Partners and SAIF Partners, too, have China affiliates. Investors at these firms keep tabs on what business models work in China before deciding on backing local versions. Sequoia Capital invested in logistics startup RoadRunnr last year after seeing the success of a similar portfolio company in China, Dada, which is now valued at over $1 billion.

"Increasingly, we are looking at China rather than the US (for comparable companies). Generally, pattern recognition is very important for investors," said Sasha Mirchandani, founder of early-stage investment firm Kae Capital. Indian entrepreneurs find Chinese strategic investors steady and detail oriented.

That's unlike American and Japanese investors who poured billions of dollars into Indian online retailers after Alibaba's blockbuster IPO in 2014, expecting similar mega returns given the parallels in the demographics of the two Asian economic giants, but that strategy is threatening to backfire in many cases. Also, the nature of Chinese capital flowing into Indian internet companies is more strategic as compared to a large chunk of American dollars that come as financial investments in billion-dollar companies like Flipkart and Ola.

"The VCs in China are not coming to India. It is the large conglomerates that are coming here. They have the knowledge of building very successful consumer businesses, something that no VC can give," said Sanat Rao, M&A adviser at software product think tank iSPIRT. This is different from US companies like Uber and Amazon that are looking to topple local rivals, and Facebook and Google that are eyeing more advertising dollars from their growing internet base in India with direct operations in the country.

Chinese internet companies are not buying majority stakes in Indian companies or setting up direct operations because of possible political ramifications, according to several experts, given the decades-long fractious relations between the two countries. Venture capital firms said that with growth slowing in China, there's potential for not only strategic interest but also for investment from Chinese family offices to flow into India.

Praveen Chakravarty, a fellow in political economy at IDFC Institute, said many technology and internet companies tend to be natural monopolies with a winner-takes-all structure, and so the Indian government should keep watch on how much commerce is being driven by Indian internet companies backed or controlled by Chinese strategic investors. "Monopolies are generally bad from a market perspective, and there will be larger geo-political implications if monopolies are seen to be controlled by vested interests," said Chakravarty, also a co-founder of Mumbai Angels and one of India's earliest angel investors.

Some mid-sized Chinese companies have found a strong customer base in India and are setting up direct operations in the country. "India is the biggest growth engine for the next 5 years. We want to make friends here," said Alex Yao, senior vice president at Chinese mobile internet firm Cheetah Mobile.

Expanding partnerships with original equipment makers in India, investing in local companies and striking content partnership deals here are key priorities, he said. The firm, which has invested in domestic wearable fitness startup GOQii, plans to establish an investment team in India.

Its Chinese peer, APUS Group, has also outlined plans to invest Rs 300 crore in Indian startups. Branded Chinese consumer electronics makers are not far behind. Leshi Internet Information and Technology, also called Letv, is one of the largest video companies in China. It recently tied up with India's Yupp TV and B4U Music and launched its smartphone exclusively on Flipkart for the domestic market.

The company has defined seven sub-ecosystems—mobile, TV, e-vehicles, sports, music, content, internet finance— to be replicated in India. However, time will tell if Indian startups will only dance to tune of the Chinese dragons, or do more to stay relevant in the Indian market.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy

India likely to spend $1 trillion on power by 2030: Piyush Goyal - The Economic Times


India tops global confidence index | Business Standard News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Biggest issue the govt is focusing on now is the NPA + bad loans. They should have done this last year itself....now Rajan has put enough sufficient pressure again, through his good personal relation with Modi and I am expecting some very strongly, directed capital injection and policy soon.

Only with this can the credit crunch that UPA (+ the abhorrent mess they left the banking sector in) created and made worse be reversed.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Echo_419

Hindi-Chini Bhai Bhai 
China's Sany Group lines up $1 billion in India over 10 years - The Economic Times


----------



## Ragnar

*Abu Dhabi Is Going To Help India Build Some Of The Best Roads In The World!*

*Abu Dhabi Is Going To Help India Build Some Of The Best Roads In The World!*

In first-of-its kind initiative, Abu Dhabi is keen on investing Rs 35,000 crore on 50 Indian highway projects.






maluti.webs

The Abu Dhabi Investment Authority (ADIA) wants to take up the projects on a toll-operate-transfer (TOT) basis, under which the roads already built by the National Highways Authority of India (NHAI) are awarded to the private sector in lieu of an upfront fee.

A senior roads ministry official told ET, "Discussions are still on (over) whether these projects will be awarded in a portfolio or should every project be awarded separately. The upfront fee (that the) private partner pays will be calculated on the future toll collection projections."

The proposal is likely to come up during Abu Dhabi crown prince Sheikh Mohammed bin Zayed-Al-Nahyan's India visit.

The Prime Minister Narendra Modi-led Indian government wants to boost investment in the sector. Roads and Transport Minister Nitin Gadkari said his ministry is targeting 10,000 kilometres in the current fiscal. The Indian government is trying various models to inject private investment in road projects.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SRP

India’s GDP numbers dependable, rigging not possible: Kaushik Basu - Livemint


----------



## kawaraj

SRP said:


> India’s GDP numbers dependable, rigging not possible: Kaushik Basu - Livemint



He just said nothing.

Nobody ever explain when GDP is growing high at odds against other delining indicators. If GDP is composed in a way of consumption, investment and exports, numbers are not added up. If by output, it's worse.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Govt approves Rs 34,000-cr road projects in Feb; Rs 6k-cr today | The Financial Express

Govt approves Rs 34,000-cr road projects in Feb; Rs 6k-cr today
Government today approved eight highway projects worth Rs 6,000 crore for six states - Punjab, Jharkhand, Madhya Pradesh, Rajasthan, Himachal Pradesh and Odisha.

Government today approved eight highway projects worth Rs 6,000 crore for six states – Punjab, Jharkhand, Madhya Pradesh, Rajasthan, Himachal Pradesh and Odisha.

With today’s approval, the number of projects cleared by Road Transport and Highways Ministry this month so far has swelled to 37, entailing a total investment of about Rs 34,000 crore.

“The Ministry has approved eight projects with a total length of about 350 kms and aggregate total project cost of Rs 6,000 crore,” Road Transport and Highways Secretary Sanjay Mitra said.

Of these, six will be implemented in EPC (engineering, procurement and construction) mode and two in hybrid annuity mode, he said.

The projects approved today include construction of partially access controlled four-lane elevated highway between Samrala Chowk to Ludhiana Municipal limit on NH 95 in Punjab on hybrid annuity mode to be executed at a cost of Rs 910 crore.

Another project for Punjab pertains to four-lane Laddowal Bypass (linking NH 95 WITH NH 1 via Laddowal seed farm at Ludhiana) under NHDP on hybrid annuity mode at a cost of Rs 444 crore.

Two projects approved for Jharkhand today include four/two laning with paved shoulder of Govindpur Chas-West Bengal border section of NH 32 on EPC mode at Rs 946 crore and four-laning of Barhi-Hazaribag section of NH 33 on EPC mode at a cost of Rs 700 crore.

A Rs 302 crore project was approved for Madhya Pradesh for balance work of 2 lane with paved shoulder of Bhopal to Sanchi section of NH 86.

Three more projects — one each for Rajasthan, Himachal Pradesh and Odisha — were approved today at a cost of Rs 396 crore, Rs 887 crore and Rs 1,369 crore for NH 116, NH 22 and NH 23 stretches, respectively.

No clearance is required for approval of these projects as their construction cost is less than Rs 1,000 crore, the limit fixed by the government recently for award of projects by the Road Transport and Highways Ministry.

The government plans to award most of these projects within this fiscal.

The government has a target of awarding road contracts of 10,000 kms for this fiscal and it has so far awarded 7,677 kms.

It has already set a target to increase the length of National Highways to 2 lakh kms from the existing 96,000 kms.

Last week, the Ministry had approved 13 projects worth Rs 10,300 crore that included five projects by National Highways Authority of India (NHAI) and eight projects by the Ministry.

As many as 18 projects worth Rs 17,000 crore for building about 1,000 kms of highways, including nine on the recently approved hybrid annuity mode, were approved in a meeting, chaired by Mitra, earlier this month.

No Cabinet approval is required for the projects cleared this month as the government, in a bid to fast-track highways projects, had recently empowered Road Transport and Highways Ministry to approve projects with civil construction cost up to Rs 1,000 crore.

It has made it clear that civil construction cost would be segregated from capital cost of projects.

This was done to reduce time as multiple stages of examination and appraisal of the same project by different Ministry/Department/Committees caused delays in award of National Highways projects.

Taking note of such difficulties and with a view to minimise levels of decision making, the CCEA has empowered the Ministry of Road Transport and Highways to decide on the change in the mode of delivery of individual NH projects.

The Cabinet had last month approved hybrid annuity model for building roads to fast-track highway projects, revive the Public-Private-Partnership (PPP) mode and attract more investments in the sector.

Under this model, the government provides 40 per cent of the project cost to the developer while remaining 60 per cent investment has to be made by the developer.

Road Transport and Highways Minister Nitin Gadkari had recently said, “No one (private players) was ready to participate in the PPP-based projects as they had lost faith (in the previous government).

“However, to encourage private participation, we have also introduced a hybrid model, where we will share the risk with them,” he had said, adding that majority of land acquisition has been done for all these projects.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## patentneer

Ragnar said:


> *Abu Dhabi Is Going To Help India Build Some Of The Best Roads In The World!*
> 
> *Abu Dhabi Is Going To Help India Build Some Of The Best Roads In The World!*
> 
> In first-of-its kind initiative, Abu Dhabi is keen on investing Rs 35,000 crore on 50 Indian highway projects.



^^
Stands to reason.

A huge % of oil, some economies upto 90 %, is spent on transportation; a majority of that on personal vehicles. UAE's best business interest is served by building roads for ppl. to drive.

If I was UAE, I would invest in metropolitan roads and exit expressways fanning out of metros.

---xxx---

*FDI, Remittances, Exports Etc.*

2015 saw $ 31 Billion in FDI, $ 70.39 in remittances and ~$ 250 in exports Re: India.

A firm believer in Power Purchase Parity (PPP); what that means to me is that the Total Inflow = 351.39


· Or, $'s 6325.02 Billion or $ 6.325 Trillion



in Power Purchase Parity (PPP) terms.

Further, # 1-2-3 in imports are crude oil-&-gas, raw gold-&-diamonds and core computer chips and e-accessories. Value-addition is local and sold, even exported for additional profit. This is a grey area and subject for research as is hidden value and #'s re: content (think software, Bollywood and HR exports). Same with gems-&-jewelry where polishing, finishing, setting, design and refinement are arbitrarily priced therefore hard to report; massive under-invoicing is the norm.
Summarily, ~ $ 6 Trillion may be the richest haul in the world yr.-on-yr.,



ex China. ( not so sure there either, China hands, help me out.
I have my doubts re: China. India Vs. China is an apples Vs. Oranges comparison given the substance of import-export items. And finally, import bills for India have crashed re: oil-&-gas.

Modi's Indian Govt. is on a roll, feedback ?

You can search for any mathematical expression, using functions such as: sin, cos, sqrt, etc. You can find a complete list of functions here.

Source:India Developing, but still a long way to go | Page 681

---xxx---

I'm big on PPP.

I figure ~ $ 6 .5 Trillion in PPP went to India in 2015 ☺!

That's a damp $ 31 Billion in FDI, fallen exports of around $ 250 and stable about $ 70 in remittances, in real not PPP values.

PPP @ $'s 18 Vs. Rs. Do the math, check above.

Import bills, mostly oil-&-gas, also crashed.
Next big import items remain gold and diamonds, much for re-export

---xxx---

@TheGujju, Oil is down re. glut in production and move to shale gas. India, China and others haven't even begun re. shale gas.

Gas is the thing, too much around. Check Oz., Brazil, Mozambique and all the classic OPEC places are drowning in this new fuel.

And big daddy the US ain't buying no ... so4ry I'm on a run.

@Nilgiri, thamks, willco, do post link kindly.

Source: India Developing, but still a long way to go | Page 681


----------



## patentneer

Oh that reminds me Delhi Metro is the capital's killer app. Surprisingly for a mass transport system, it's not just profitable but a money spinner. Check the Metro's wiki page and the final column shows meager profits year on year in fancy EBIDTA terms , and I'm thinking what EBIDTA, it's a O or near O % loan project from govt. and suppliers credit plus much of the rolling stock is now locally made and sourced. Other input is all local. Finally, trial and gestation period is long over as as new lines to outlying exurbs and towns turn it into a mega metro and interconnectedness thickens it's utility, it will turn into a $ billion cash fountain.
Redirect Notice
Metro can make even more money from broadband, telephony, delivery, ads, real_estate, solar and water harvesting. Just like Bombay 'Locals' mass rapid system is a cash fountain for Western Railway. Delhi metro = Mega Metro!

Source: India Developing, but still a long way to go | Page 683


----------



## patentneer

@Raftaar, Modi's 'make in India' is a hit with 'China' companies!
Unbelievable, but the world's largest stuffed toy manufacturer is a China biz. with its LARGEST works in India' s South. Local market size is the key differentiator for primarily rich and Global Southern Chinese companies to set up shop in India. Cheap labour too, but also how China's main economic driver being Global south China businesses with their seamless HK-Sing.-Taiwan-Malaysia etc. networks and the ease with which they can nimbly set up mass market ops in India thanks to historical and cultural connectivity. Think Tamil !

China has been moving out if mass manufacturing as a stated policy goal. If China is the world's factory, India is likely to become China's factory since mass manufacturing is soon to become unsustainable in China mainly re. coming population crash. Funny, it's actually Chinese mass market consumption that will drive low end China led mass manufacturing in India.

India's booming auto industry has already set the mould and Global manufacturers not only source from India but supply nominal regional markets from India already. Again, the key differentiator is massive local demand. Global auto majors run some of their biggest, most profitable plants and sourcing ops from India. An entire eco-system of lawyers, accountants, export-import, Quality Control, technical types, consultants and marketeers grew up extending from the centuries old textile businesses.

All of the above are flexing, jiving and extending themselves in all directions and will naturally step in with South China types. Exciting times ahead.


----------



## Raftaar

patentneer said:


> @Raftaar, Modi's 'make in India' is a hit with 'China' companies!
> Unbelievable, but the world's largest stuffed toy manufacturer is a China biz. with its LARGEST works in India' s South. Local market size is the key differentiator for primarily rich and Global Southern Chinese companies to set up shop in India. Cheap labour too, but also how China's main economic driver being Global south China businesses with their seamless HK-Sing.-Taiwan-Malaysia etc. networks and the ease with which they can nimbly set up mass market ops in India thanks to historical and cultural connectivity. Think Tamil !
> 
> China has been moving out if mass manufacturing as a stated policy goal. If China is the world's factory, India is likely to become China's factory since mass manufacturing is soon to become unsustainable in China mainly re. coming population crash. Funny, it's actually Chinese mass market consumption that will drive low end China led mass manufacturing in India.
> 
> India's booming auto industry has already set the mould and Global manufacturers not only source from India but supply nominal regional markets from India already. Again, the key differentiator is massive local demand. Global auto majors run some of their biggest, most profitable plants and sourcing ops from India. An entire eco-system of lawyers, accountants, export-import, Quality Control, technical types, consultants and marketeers grew up extending from the centuries old textile businesses.
> 
> All of the above are flexing, jiving and extending themselves in all directions and will naturally step in with South China types. Exciting times ahead.


Agreed ! Indias next big thing ! Even one of my boss left his cushy job in london as a consultant to return to india n start up here ! We need 10 more years n NDA government in place to reach dere .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sky lord

BJP will have numbers in Parliament to pass GST by July 2016, says Morgan Stanley - The Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

@PARIKRAMA @MilSpec @Nilgiri @Sky lord @skyisthelimit @Parul @nair @anant_s @ranjeet @Levina @Star Wars @nokss @Raftaar

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## ranjeet



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

The crux will be the Aadhar linking to fertilizer subsidy. That is apparently on the anvil.

It will really set up the next budget very nicely (fiscally) and cut immense black money and political pilfering.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## patentneer

Twenty percent farmers are millionaires. Fertiliser is big bang reform but two things. Core input, gas and crude, have seen price crash and lots of local gas is coming online. Finally, with Gujarat model power reaching farmers, a hell of a lot more non-crude farm mechanisation, pre-processing and packing is on. Modi govt. is big and experienced in farm issues re. Gujarat Vs. Mnrega. Gujarat's success came from Prosperity Vs. Social security driven model. Modi's gonna ace farm fertilizer subsidy issue.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## patentneer

1 thing about India right now is that it is positive and substantially dominated by Japan and Korea Co's.

The Chinese will lap up the lower end of the markets maybe, Indian Co's have already built up large positions in the lower markets. The prize being too big, Chinese Co's with unlimited funds will put on a good fight for sure. Jack Ma is big on India. So are overseas Chinese Co's. It's an ultra sophisticated market with nimble local and global players. Interesting times ahead.

Politicians favour Japan, Korea and developed country investment because of jobs patronage, labour, sub-sub K's and other leverge opportunities.


----------



## Raftaar

*FINALLY......................My Dear friends............

Air India expects Rs 8 crore operating profit this fiscal: MoS civil aviation

With substantial improvement, Air India is expected to post an operating profit of Rs 8 crore in the current fiscal, the government said on Tuesday.

This would also be the first time since the merger of Air India and Indian Airlines that the national carrier would be reporting an operating profit.

Minister of State for Civil Aviation Mahesh Sharma told Rajya Sabha that Air India is expected to "post substantial improvements" according to the revised estimates of 2015-16, compared to the previous financial year.

Complete news at :
Air India expects Rs 8 crore operating profit this fiscal: MoS civil aviation | Business Standard News

*


----------



## Raftaar

*Indian Oil, Bharat-Petroleum and Oil India buy 29.9 % stake in Russian Oil field for $ 1.3 Billion : The Economic Times*

ONGC Videsh Ltd (OVL), Indian Oil Corporation (IOC), Oil India (OIL) and Bharat Petroleum Corporation Limited (BPCL), is going to buy about 35% additional stake in Russia's Vankor oil field in Siberia for close to $3 billion.

OVL, the overseas arm of the state-owned Oil and Natural Gas Corp (ONGC), had on September 4 last year agreed to buy 15% stake in Russia's second-biggest oil field of Vankor from Rosneft for $1.26 billion.

While the 15% deal is yet to be concluded, Rosneft is now agreeable to selling a total of 49.9% in Vankor to Indian firms, an official said.

Of the 49.9% stake offered, OVL will take 26% (including 15% agreed in September last year) and the rest 23.9% will be split equally between IOC, OIL and Bharat PetroResources Ltd (BPRL), a unit of BPCL.

An MoU for this may be signed when Rosneft boss Igor Sechin will visit India next week, he said, adding that the additional 34.9% stake may come for $2.9 billion.

A separate pact to formalise the December MoU for IOC, OIL and BRPL buying a 29% stake in the Taas-Yuriakh oil field in East Siberia may also be inked during the visit.

The stake in Taas-Yuriakh, which is expected to produce 5 million tonnes of oil annually, may cost around $1 billion, going by Rosneft's deal last year to sell 20% stake in it to British Petroleum for $750 million.

The official said originally OVL was negotiating to buy 25% stake in Vankorneft, the developer of the Vankor oil and gas condensate field in Turukhansky district of Krasnoyak Territory in Russia.

But Rosneft was willing to give no more than 10%. A 10% stake would not have given OVL a position on board of Vankorneft and so, the Indian firm pressed hard and got a higher 15% interest with right to nominate two board members.

Vankor has recoverable reserves of 2.5 billion barrels. The 15% stake guarantees OVL 3.3 million tonnes a year of oil.

Rosneft, Russia's national oil company, held 100% stake in Vankorneft. Acquisition by OVL is subject to relevant board, government and regulatory approvals and is expected to be completed by mid-2016, he said.

The 15% stake buy in Vankor was the fourth-biggest acquisition by OVL. In 2013, it had paid $4.12 billion for a 16% stake in Mozambique's offshore Rovuma Area 1, which holds as much as 75 trillion cubic feet of gas reserves.

In 2009, it had bought Russia-focussed Imperial Energy for $2.1 billion. Prior to that, it had in 2001 paid $1.7 billion for a 20% interest in the Sakhalin-1 oil and gas field off Russia's far eastern coast.

Vankor is Rosneft's (and Russia's) second-largest field by production and accounts for 4% of Russian output. It produces around 4,42,000 barrels of crude oil per day.


----------



## ranjeet

Over 1 crore LPG users gave up their subsidies 

http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...ofinterest&utm_medium=text&utm_campaign=cppst


----------



## commander jain

*




India will become $10 trillion economy and achieve growth rate of 10 per cent by 2032, Niti Aayog chief executive officer Amitabh Kant said on Thursday.*

*The country's growth rate was 7.6 per cent in 2015-16 and its economy worth $1.7 trillion.*
*In a presentation made during Civil Services Day function attended by Prime Minister Narendra Modi and large number of civil servants, he projected creation of 175 millions jobs and zero per cent of Below Poverty Line (BPL) population by 2032.*

*"Growing at 10 per cent will transform India. India will be a $10 trillion economy with no poverty in 2032," his presentation reads.

The presentation was made on the status of implementation of reports of 'Group of Secretaries' formed by the Modi government. A total of eight Group of Secretaries were formed in December last year on focus areas.

"These eight groups had officers from different ministries. Further, there were 16 groups of Joint Secretaries who simultaneously worked on their focus areas. We cut across silos so that we can act on the eight themes and act as agent of change," Kant said.

The groups has decided on sub-themes, Some of its recommendation have been acted on whereas a road map has been suggested for the rest to achieve intended target.

Under the sub-theme "accelerated growth", Kant said there will be Rs two lakh crore worth investment in roads and railways in Financial Year 2017. It intends to complete 10,000 km of road project during the same period.*READ MORE AT :> http://www.indiandaily.in/india-become-10-trillion-economy-10-growthniti-aayog-chief/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

PatriotLover said:


> Another Indian brain fart. India is hardly growing at 7% and they dream of 10%


"barely"= 7.5-7.6%? 


GST will add 1-1.5% of GDP growth annually if it ever gets passed


----------



## Spectre

PatriotLover said:


> Another Indian brain fart. India is hardly growing at 7% and they dream of 10%



Post Reported

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nang2

such a prediction is nothing but propaganda.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AugenBlick

10% will be optimal but hard to achieve.. With GST and a bit favorable international climate including depressed oil prices, we can reach 8.5 to 9 easy


----------



## MKC

Achieving 10% may not be a problem, this year monsoon is predicted to be above average so we can expect good agricultural output but sustaining 10% for years is almost impossible for most of the countries except a few example like Japan.
Even today our economy is about 30% more than claimed, seriously *Niti Aayog chief executive officer Amitabh Kant *or some misreporting as usual


----------



## flamer84

0% poverty line ? welcome to Utopia....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pts_m_h_2016

Delusions.


----------



## cerberus

PatriotLover said:


> Another Indian brain fart. India is hardly growing at 7% and they dream of 10%


Yes This Brain Fart is Predicted By Every Major Economic Organisation around the World IMF ,World Bank,CIA


----------



## randomradio

Next year, manufacturing will add 1%, transportation will add 1% and agriculture will add 1% (considering it rains properly) to economic growth.

India is growing at 7.5% in the middle of a slowdown, that says a lot.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## migflug

http://niti.gov.in/mgov_file/presentations/Presentation for Civil Service Day final.pdf

http://www.business-standard.com/ar...to-remove-poverty-by-2032-116042200070_1.html

http://www.business-standard.com/ar...ndia-inc-touch-a-new-peak-116042200083_1.html

*2032*
*Grand plan: 10% GDP growth; 175 million jobs; $10-trillion economy*
Archis Mohan, Jyoti Mukul & Nivedita Mookerji | New Delhi April 22, 2016 Last Updated at 00:59 IST




 

 Pro-rural push on govt agendaThe near death, and revival, of MGNREGSIs the worst over for rural economy?Rural Electrification Corporation hits 52-week low; turns ex-dividendNokia ties up with IIT-Madras to boost rural broadband connectivity
Transforming India, an ambitious action plan finalised after two months of brainstorming shepherded by Prime Minister Narendra Modi, has recommended a slew of reforms to be implemented by ministries and departments if India has to grow by 10 per cent per annum until 2032. This, according to the action plan, will totally eradicate poverty from India in the next 16 years and also create 175 million new jobs.

"*Growing at 10 per cent will transform India - India will be a $10 trillion economy with no poverty in 2032," the plan states. In 2015-16, the size of the Indian economy was a little over $2 trillion and the gross domestic product growth was around 7.6 per cent. As part of first steps in this grand plan, the government has set out to implement WTO-compatible procurement norms by 2017-18, achieve 100 per cent rural electrification by May 2018, increase rural teledensity to 100 per by 2020, reach broadband connectivity through optical fibre to all gram panchayats by December 2018 and have 175 million broadband connections by 2017.*

*The 23-page action plan also envisages reforms in the agriculture and allied sectors, including deregulation of genetically engineered (Bt) insect-resistant pulses by 2017-18, creation of buffer stock for pulses by 2017-18 and target 15 million metric tonnes of fish production by 2020. It also plans to implement seeding of Aadhaar number in 90 per cent of ration cards by the end of FY17. PAN (Permanent Account Number) is to be made mandatory for all businesses and entities and serve as unique business identifier also by the end of FY17.*


*ALSO READ: PM Modi wants India free from poverty, corruption: Venkaiah Naidu*

"The entire process from ideation to action took barely two months," NITI Aayog Chief Executive Officer Amitabh Kant said. The process was initiated with the PM holding a meeting with all the secretaries to the government in December. At the meeting, Modi called for radical thinking which could take India forward, cutting across the silos of line departments and ministries.

The PM identified eight themes and decided to constitute eight groups of secretaries to come out with recommendations and a road map for each of the themes. The objective of the action plan was to foster development but with inclusive growth and efficiency. According to a secretary, the PM was happy with the finalised action plan. He told the secretaries that no expert group could have made such recommendations because these have come from people who think the plan is doable.

*ALSO READ: India to continue on growth path for 10-20 years to root out poverty: Arun Jaitley*

However, not all agreed with the ambitious target of India achieving 10 per cent growth for the next 16 years. "While desirable, 10 per cent growth is wishful thinking when we are struggling to maintain even 7.5 per cent increase in gross domestic product per annum," a secretary, who was part of the process, said.

Kant said the recommendations by the groups of secretaries were circulated among all ministries. "Every ministry examined it and prepared an action plan based on what can be implemented. Some of these actions were announced in the budget. The remaining we have put together in sub-themes which have target dates," Kant said. NITI Aayog has been assigned the responsibility to monitor the implementation of these action plans and would be creating a dashboard for this.

The eight themes identified by the PM were - accelerated growth with inclusion and equity; employment generation strategies; universal access to quality health and education; good governance; farmer-centric Issues in agriculture and allied sectors; Swachh Bharat and Ganga Rejuvenation; energy conservation and efficiency and innovative budgeting and effective implementation.

The government plans to have proactive consultations with the states as they "have an important role in implementation of a number of these initiatives on pan-India basis."
*CENTRE'S ACTION PLAN FOR TRANSFORMING INDIA*

Seeding of Aadhaar number in 90% ration cards by March 2017

Increase rural teledensity to 100% by 2020

175 million broadband connections by 2017

Deregulation of genetically engineered (Bt) insect-resistant pulses by March 2018

WTO-compatible procurement norms by March 2018

Third-party scrutiny of road project execution agencies by end of 2016

VC funds for start-ups by end of 2016

PAN mandatory for all businesses - to serve as unique business identifier by March 2017


----------



## Bad Guy

nang2 said:


> such a prediction is nothing but propaganda.


As far as I know, India is only going and seeming to go near goal, so not a propaganda.
Sorry mods, for replying old thread. Please don't ban me.


----------



## dreamer4eva

India does not need to grow at 10% to reach 10 trillion mark. It can be achieved even with 7% groth which is more sustainable anyway. Rupee appreciation (in nominal terms) may even expedite the process before 2032. I think 10% growth days are truly over for any middle to major economy, advances in 3D printing will lead to more localised manufacturing in the built up world and will have an impact on India becoming a manufacturing hub,thus, would be even harder to achieve 10% growth for prolonged period. From now onwards, export oriented economies such as Korea, Japan and Taiwan will grow at meager rates. Chinese have already figured it out during GFC that this manufacturing binge is not sustainable, and have taken steps to drive towards consumption based growth.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bad Guy

dreamer4eva said:


> India does not need to grow at 10% to reach 10 trillion mark. It can be achieved even with 7% groth which is more sustainable anyway. Rupee appreciation (in nominal terms) may even expedite the process before 2032. I think 10% growth days are truly over for any middle to major economy, advances in 3D printing will lead to more localised manufacturing in the built up world and will have an impact on India becoming a manufacturing hub,thus, would be even harder to achieve 10% growth for prolonged period. From now onwards, export oriented economies such as Korea, Japan and Taiwan will grow at meager rates. Chinese have already figured it out during GFC that this manufacturing binge is not sustainable, and have taken steps to drive towards consumption based growth.


If you will research, you'll come to know that Government is building 18000km more highways and a dense high speed network to connect the nation for easy flow of money.
There are several economic corridors being planned and 98 Developed cities to pull backward states near richer states.

Current 5 years plan is from Congress. Next five year plan (2017-22) is going to decide who's correct. Your satisfaction or my optimism.
Arun Jaitely has already said that 11% is even feasible.
If not 10%, India will grow much faster after a huge skilled(30-40% target by 22) labour force, 60 crore internet users (today 47 crore), and 98 economic cities,
2017-22 will be era of construction of India.
This isn't a joke man, a country like India must grow much faster than 7.5%.
Today, we have an IT centred, and service based economy. Onve we get skilled people in metallurgy and electronics, our tech will also get enough room for civilian and military platforms.
But the major boom will be after 2022, with all of plans implemented.
1. 400-500 million skilled labour force.
2. High speed and probably even bullet if completed by then, train systems.
3. 20 Metro systems.
4. 19-20000 km highway connecting different States (means reducing gap between Punjab and Bihar).
5. 70-80 crore internet users.
6. A population of 140 crore.
7. An HDI of around 0.700, poverty ratio around 7-8% and literacy rate 80-85%.
8. A middle income economy with GDP per capita around $3000-3200 in nominal and $10000+ in PPP 
9. Government has target to produce lakhs of industrialists by Start Up India, Stand Up India plan.
10. 2-5 Chilp Fabrication Plants (FABs) to produce electronics locally.
11. Less than 15% open defecations.(Must complete this target, it's a huge shame to our country).
12. A 4.5-5 trillion nominal economy, almost of size of UK, Japan and Germany and 14-1 5 trillions in PPP around 55-60% of US Economy at that time if current growth goes on.
13. Bringing a dozen Indian institutions into top 100 of world.
These are some projections of current growth and targets decided by government.

Though population growth will slow down significantly so we'll need higher GDP per capita growth to maintain growth.
In fact, structure of our economy was never made to do what we want. That's problem of manufacturing and technical advancement.
It we can file 3400+ USTPO patents in such conditions, think where our IQ and technological knowhow can go in a competitive environment?

5 year plan 2017-22 can reshape our economy.
Please contribute, pay your taxes on time, if getting any poor, help them and try to get in contact with government plans, if you're an NRI, try to come back and work for India (my uncle and cousin moved business here. ), if you've significant amount of money and wanna do business, don't hesitate in taking loan for doing it better, India needs business man badly.
It not only gonna benefit you, it will make lives of those $1.3 billion people easier. 
Regards

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dreamer4eva

Bad Guy said:


> If you will research, you'll come to know that Government is building 18000km more highways and a dense high speed network to connect the nation for easy flow of money.
> There are several economic corridors being planned and 98 Developed cities to pull backward states near richer states.
> 
> Current 5 years plan is from Congress. Next five year plan (2017-22) is going to decide who's correct. Your satisfaction or my optimism.
> Arun Jaitely has already said that 11% is even feasible.
> If not 10%, India will grow much faster after a huge skilled(30-40% target by 22) labour force, 60 crore internet users (today 47 crore), and 98 economic cities,
> 2017-22 will be era of construction of India.
> This isn't a joke man, a country like India must grow much faster than 7.5%.
> Today, we have an IT centred, and service based economy. Onve we get skilled people in metallurgy and electronics, our tech will also get enough room for civilian and military platforms.
> But the major boom will be after 2022, with all of plans implemented.
> 1. 400-500 million skilled labour force.
> 2. High speed and probably even bullet if completed by then, train systems.
> 3. 20 Metro systems.
> 4. 19-20000 km highway connecting different States (means reducing gap between Punjab and Bihar).
> 5. 70-80 crore internet users.
> 6. A population of 140 crore.
> 7. An HDI of around 0.700, poverty ratio around 7-8% and literacy rate 80-85%.
> 8. A middle income economy with GDP per capita around $3000-3200 in nominal and $10000+ in PPP
> 9. Government has target to produce lakhs of industrialists by Start Up India, Stand Up India plan.
> 10. 2-5 Chilp Fabrication Plants (FABs) to produce electronics locally.
> 11. Less than 15% open defecations.(Must complete this target, it's a huge shame to our country).
> 12. A 4.5-5 trillion nominal economy, almost of size of UK, Japan and Germany and 14-1 5 trillions in PPP around 55-60% of US Economy at that time if current growth goes on.
> 13. Bringing a dozen Indian institutions into top 100 of world.
> These are some projections of current growth and targets decided by government.
> 
> Though population growth will slow down significantly so we'll need higher GDP per capita growth to maintain growth.
> In fact, structure of our economy was never made to do what we want. That's problem of manufacturing and technical advancement.
> It we can file 3400+ USTPO patents in such conditions, think where our IQ and technological knowhow can go in a competitive environment?
> 
> 5 year plan 2017-22 can reshape our economy.
> Please contribute, pay your taxes on time, if getting any poor, help them and try to get in contact with government plans, if you're an NRI, try to come back and work for India (my uncle and cousin moved business here. ), if you've significant amount of money and wanna do business, don't hesitate in taking loan for doing it better, India needs business man badly.
> It not only gonna benefit you, it will make lives of those $1.3 billion people easier.
> Regards



I totally agree with your sentiment for a country like India 7.5% growth is not acceptable, although more than 10% growth is possible, however, not for prolonged period of time. It is also due to the size of Indian economy, pretty tough to grow 10% year after year when you are 2 trillion economy. I know some people in Macquarie Group, who have first hand knowledge of Chinese infrastructure development, they have spent money like there is no tomorrow over there, you may have heard about ghost cities/malls in inland Chinese cities. And even spending these humongous amounts, their growth rate stayed pretty close to 10%. Yanks spent billions in 50s-60s on infrastructure development and reaped the rewards in 70s-80s. India is no way spending the amount of money on infrastructure to my liking, feel free to correct me if that is not the case. Indian population gonna start plateauing around 2030 and it may even start to decline post 2045, and it'll increase overall per capita income.

One aspect I'm really bullish about is the startup scene in India, it is going through the roof at the moment. Most of startups at moment are low IP ones such as justdial, flipkart, zomato etc., however, high IP ones are not far away, especially opening up of defence sector will certainly catch entrepreneurs eye, most likely in army combat vehicles and satellite making space. Few of my mates have actually moved back to India for good, and I'm planning to do the same, trying to convince better half atm and she is not very keen on this.


----------



## heisenberg

how to stop rupee depreciation??


----------



## Bad Guy

dreamer4eva said:


> I totally agree with your sentiment for a country like India 7.5% growth is not acceptable, although more than 10% growth is possible, however, not for prolonged period of time. It is also due to the size of Indian economy, pretty tough to grow 10% year after year when you are 2 trillion economy. I know some people in Macquarie Group, who have first hand knowledge of Chinese infrastructure development, they have spent money like there is no tomorrow over there, you may have heard about ghost cities/malls in inland Chinese cities. And even spending these humongous amounts, their growth rate stayed pretty close to 10%. Yanks spent billions in 50s-60s on infrastructure development and reaped the rewards in 70s-80s. India is no way spending the amount of money on infrastructure to my liking, feel free to correct me if that is not the case. Indian population gonna start plateauing around 2030 and it may even start to decline post 2045, and it'll increase overall per capita income.
> 
> One aspect I'm really bullish about is the startup scene in India, it is going through the roof at the moment. Most of startups at moment are low IP ones such as justdial, flipkart, zomato etc., however, high IP ones are not far away, especially opening up of defence sector will certainly catch entrepreneurs eye, most likely in army combat vehicles and satellite making space. Few of my mates have actually moved back to India for good, and I'm planning to do the same, trying to convince better half atm and she is not very keen on this.


Did you read my post? Or know about next five years plan.
Humongous amount of money will spent for infrastructure.
3-4000 km highway alone every year.
Rest things are different.


----------



## Ryuzaki

*Railway Ministry plans to invest Rs 40000 crore in Mumbai: Suresh Prabhu*

http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...mumbai-suresh-prabhu/articleshow/51942267.cms


----------



## lover

it will take atleast 20 year more ...


----------



## AyanRay

heisenberg said:


> how to stop rupee depreciation??



Rupee isn't depreciating, dollar is appreciating. There is a difference between the two. See how the value of $ is appreciating against the currencies of other emerging economies, and you will know that rupee isn't doing that bad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Speeding up FDI: Automatic approval likely for more sectors, says Shaktikanta Das 

Read more at:
http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...ofinterest&utm_medium=text&utm_campaign=cppst

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bidonv

By:qz.com
*Seven ways India plans to become a $10 trillion economy by 2032*



> India wants to be a $10 trillion economy by 2032. Another way of putting that: In 16 years, it aims to be where China is today.
> 
> That’s a remarkable target and could be achievable, especially since India’s economy grew by 4.6 times in the last 16 years. From $494 billion in 2001, India is expected to become a $2.2 trillion economy by the end of this year. China’s economy is currently pegged at over $10 trillion, while the US is worth over $17 trillion, according to the World Bank.
> 
> Last year, India’s prime minister, Narendra Modi went even further, announcing that his dream was to make India a $20 trillion economy, without giving a definite time frame.
> 
> Now, NITI Aayog—the policy think tank that replaced the socialist era planning commission in India—has laid out a roadmap to help Asia’s third largest economy cross the $10 trillion mark by 2032. In a presentation made to Modi last week, the policy agency said that India can become a $10 trillion economy by 2032 if it increases its growth rate from 7% to 10% annually, starting this year.
> 
> “If we achieve a $10 trillion economy target by 2032 by a 10% growth rate year-on-year, the compounding effect would be such that ours could be a $20-trillion economy in the next 6-7 years after 2032,” Amitabh Kant, the CEO of NITI Aayog said last week. “The 10% year-on-year growth is the biggest challenge.”
> 
> The agency said such a growth rate could eradicate poverty and generate over 175 million new jobs. The flip side: If it doesn’t improve its growth rate from 7%, India will still have about 6% of its population living below poverty line in 2032. Currently, about 12.9% of the Indian population, or 172 million people, live below the poverty line. The current rate of growth would reduce poverty, but since India’s population is expected to grow to over 1.4 billion by 2030, it would not eradicate it.
> 
> The policy agency listed seven key areas where the Indian government needs to work hard to ensure that 10% growth. Here they are:
> Better infrastructure
> 
> The Narendra Modi government has concentrated heavily on improving the bottlenecks in the infrastructure sector since assuming power in 2014.
> 
> In particular, the roads sector has seen a downturn since 2012. Now it is in recovery mode, and the government has already promised investments of Rs. 2 lakh crore ($30 billion) in fiscal year 2017. NITI Aayog predicted that the addition of 10,000 kilometers (6,200 miles) of road projects this year will go a long way to achieve the $10 trillion target.
> 
> Other key recommendations include improving the airports in the country’s Tier II and Tier III cities and developing 300 Rurban clusters. Rurban clusters are essentially smart villages that are similar to smart cities and are being developed as centers of economic activity in rural India.
> Skilling India
> 
> The new government had also laid out a path to improve skill development courses across the country to address unemployment. India has an unemployment rate of about 10%, and the policy think tank has now proposed that the linking of the country’s employment exchanges with a national career service will help in ensuring employment. The national career service provides a nationwide online platform for jobseekers and employers.
> Medical tourism and quality education
> 
> The policy think tank’s roadmap also suggests that medical tourism could go a long way to boost economic growth in the country. India’s medical tourism industry is currently pegged at $3 billion, and could be worth over $8 billion by 2020, according to a report by the industry body CII and the consultancy firm Grant Thornton.
> 
> Another key to improving healthcare is providing LPG gas connections to women who live below the poverty line. More than half a million women die in India annually from using smoke-generating fuels for cooking, according to WHO estimates. The agency also suggested expanding schemes to offer medicines at subsidized rates.
> 
> NITI Aayog has also highlighted the lack of quality of education in India as a concern, especially with studies suggesting that almost half of the students in grade 5 are reading at the level of grade 2 texts. The agency also wants the government to prioritize funding for villages where the scheduled caste community make up half or more of the students, in addition to setting up a higher education financing agency, to improve education in India.
> Welcoming business
> 
> India has consistently fared poorly in the Doing Business Index—which ranks countries on the ease of starting and running businesses—and the Modi administration had made it a priority to reduce bottlenecks. NITI Aayog suggested the removal of some 1,053 archaic laws.
> 
> The agency also proposed setting up one contact point for approving projects. India has historically been notorious for its problems with red tape, as businesses are forced to visit numerous departments to get clearances for projects.
> 
> Despite a big push from the government, many companies are still skeptical of investing in India, partly because of unclear tax regulations in the country.
> Improving farming
> 
> In a country where thousands of farmers commit suicide annually due to crop loss and financial burden, the government’s road map to the $10 trillion economy proposes the use of advanced technology, setting up an irrigation fund, and the use of high-yield seeds. In addition, to address concerns of food waste, the government is planning to set up four mega food parks and 29 cold chain projects to ensure preservation of agricultural products.
> 
> Following a tussle with Monsanto over the seed giant’s monopoly and high-pricing of genetically engineered crops, the government is planning to deregulate genetically engineered insect-resistant pulses to increase production and cover loss.
> Cleaning India
> 
> One of the first initiatives the Narendra Modi government undertook was the Swachh Bharat mission. The mission’s idea was to improve cleanliness in India by building toilets, to put an end to open defecation and the health and safety risks associated with it.
> 
> Niti Aayog has suggested that the country’s public sector companies adopt railway stations, schools, bus stands, hospitals, religious, heritage sites for cleanliness to ensure efficiency. It has also proposed additional waste management facilities in over 50,000 villages in India.
> Going green
> 
> For decades, India has had trouble with electricity production.
> 
> Just last year, the country faced a 3.6% deficit in peak-hour energy supply. Such shortfalls often affect manufacturing and industrial productivity. Lately the government has created programs to provide energy-efficient products such as LED lamps, fans, and pumps.
> 
> Now, NITI Aayog has suggested that the country should also reduce its massive fuel import and subsidy bills by improving the fuel efficiency. The roadmap lists tougher emission norms for vehicles, incentivizing the construction of energy efficient buildings, and setting up 15 new coal washers to reduce ash content. Industrial coal ash, produced in coal-based power plants, is one of the largest causes of air and water pollution in India..................See more

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bidonv

By:www.janes.com
*Sagem, OIS-AT create AASM Hammer joint venture*


> *French company Sagem announced on 19 April that it had signed a joint venture (JV) with Indian company OIS Advanced Technology (OIS-AT) that will allow the manufacture of components for the AASM Hammer precision-guided munition in India.*
> 
> 
> The agreement will have OIS-AT manufacturing bomb guidance and glide kits for the system in India, as part of the Indian government's 'Make In India' campaign to promote defence equipment manufacturing in India.
> 
> Sagem added in a statement that the guidance and glide kits would be "customised to specifically meet Indian Air Force requirements".
> 
> According to IHS Jane's Air Launched Weapons, Sagem is understood to have been negotiating an AASM contract with India to supply weapons for Indian Air Force Sukhoi Su-30MKIs, upgraded Mirage 2000Hs, and upgraded SEPECAT Jaguar IS/IBs. Indian sources also stated that the AASM would be integrated on Indian Navy MiG-29Ks.
> 
> The AASM Hammer is a modular kit that adds a guidance/seeker assembly to the existing 'dumb' general-purpose aerial bomb, along with pop-out airfoils to increase the bomb's gliding range. Additionally, a rocket booster further extends the bomb's stand-off capability.
> 
> The baseline version of the system for use by the French military and for existing export variants is for use on a 250 kg (500 lb) bomb. Initial testing was conducted on a Dassault Mirage 2000N, with later tests taking place on a Dassault Rafale. It is currently cleared for use on the Lockheed Martin F-16 and Dassault Rafale, with Sagem having evaluated compatibility with larger platforms such as the Lockheed Martin C-130 Hercules, Lockheed Martin P-3 Orion, and the Dassault Atlantique 2 maritime patrol aircraft.
> 
> The 250 kg variant has a maximum range of 15-60 km, depending on the attack profile, and can use either a GPS, an inertial navigation system (INS) with imaging infrared seeker, or a laser seeker...............*See more*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ryuzaki

Isuzu Motors opens manufacturing plant in Andhra Pradesh 

Read more at:
http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...ofinterest&utm_medium=text&utm_campaign=cppst

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## bidonv

By:renewables.seenews.com
*India’s Mytrah gets ADB loan for 576 MW of wind, PV*


> April 28 (SeeNews) - Mytrah Energy (India) Ltd (MEIL) has secured USD 175 million (EUR 154.4m) in loans from the Asian Development Bank (ADB) for new wind and solar schemes with a combined capacity of 576 MW across the country.
> 
> In a press statement on Thursday, ADB said that the credit line will be used to support a 476-MW portfolio of wind projects, which will be spread throughout Rajasthan, Madhya Pradesh, Andhra Pradesh and Karnataka states. MEIL, part of Mytrah Energy Ltd (LON:MYT), will allocate part of the financing for the deployment of 100 MW of photovoltaic (PV) capacity in Telangana and Punjab, as well.
> 
> The renewable energy plants are expected to be able to generate as much as 1,200 GWh of electricity annually, enough to offset about 1.2 million tonnes of carbon dioxide (CO2) emissions per year. Upon commissioning by April 2017, the output of the facilities will be sold to respective state power distribution companies under long-term power purchase agreements (PPA).
> 
> “MEIL has a strong track record of developing renewable energy projects and this financing will allow it to expand its capacity, resulting in substantial benefits including reduced fossil fuel use and strengthened energy security for India,” ADB Private Sector Operations Department senior investment specialist, Mayank Choudhary, noted.
> 
> Indian renewables-focused independent power producer (IPP) MEIL currently owns and operates 616.6 MW of wind parks. It aims to boost its installed green energy capacity to 1,000 MW within a year....................See more

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nilgiri

bidonv said:


> By:renewables.seenews.com
> *India’s Mytrah gets ADB loan for 576 MW of wind, PV*



Hi bro, you seem to be interested in Indian economy. Thanks for contributing!


----------



## ranjeet

*In A First, Income Tax Data Is Made Public. Here Are The Key Findings*
http://linkis.com/profit.ndtv.com/news/Xhxgz

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ryuzaki

India's infrastructure output touches 16-month high in March 

http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...est-in-16-months-y/y/articleshow/52076844.cms

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## my2cents

AyanRay said:


> Rupee isn't depreciating, dollar is appreciating. There is a difference between the two. See how the value of $ is appreciating against the currencies of other emerging economies, and you will know that rupee isn't doing that bad.



Everything is relative. If dollar is appreciating, it means that rupee has devalued. Don't have to be too smart about it. Accept for what it is....


----------



## AyanRay

my2cents said:


> Everything is relative. If dollar is appreciating, it means that rupee has devalued. Don't have to be too smart about it. Accept for what it is....



If you think home currency depreciating and foreign currency appreciating are one and the same thing, then you should stay from any forum related to economics. my 2 cents.
And please don't argue, its obvious you know shit about this subject.


----------



## my2cents

AyanRay said:


> If you think home currency depreciating and foreign currency appreciating are one and the same thing, then you should stay from any forum related to economics. my 2 cents.
> And please don't argue, its obvious you know shit about this subject.



ALL I know is that if I am holding dollars and rupee depreciates then I know that I am getting more rupees for my dollar.


----------



## patentneer

Nilgiri said:


> Hi bro, you seem to be interested in Indian economy. Thanks for contributing!



^^^
@Nilgiri, thanks you recommended a good thread.

$ US appreciation means padded profits for established Indian IT, BPO & ITES exports to the US
$ US appreciation is not inverse to Rs. depreciation.
Indian Rs. are holding up ok, but looks like depreciating.

We know Indian Rs. are tied to a basket of EU & US currencies, however other currencies that are pegged into and economically locked into the US market will see worse depreciation.

India's imports are crude, gold & diamonds and electronics sourced mainly from the 'hood, with inside, under-handed and often Rs. denominated contracts. So import prices will remain, steady as she goes.

Any fans of Gurumurthy, Vaidyanathan etc. re: Indian economy ? Check:




(c) *Dr. R. Vaidyanathan*

Recent yrs. has seen a few uploads of said intellectuals/Professors and their lectures are equally applicable to Pakistan and Indonesia in my opinion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

patentneer said:


> ^^^
> @Nilgiri, thanks you recommended a good thread.
> 
> $ US appreciation means padded profits for established Indian IT, BPO & ITES exports to the US
> $ US appreciation is not inverse to Rs. depreciation.
> Indian Rs. are holding up ok, but looks like depreciating.
> 
> We know Indian Rs. are tied to a basket of EU & US currencies, however other currencies that are pegged into and economically locked into the US market will see worse depreciation.
> 
> India's imports are crude, gold & diamonds and electronics sourced mainly from the 'hood, with inside, under-handed and often Rs. denominated contracts. So import prices will remain, steady as she goes.
> 
> Any fans of Gurumurthy, Vaidyanathan etc. re: Indian economy ? Check:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (c) *Dr. R. Vaidyanathan*
> 
> Recent yrs. has seen a few uploads of said intellectuals/Professors and their lectures are equally applicable to Pakistan and Indonesia in my opinion.



Vaidyanathan is a great witty and humourous fellow. He knows the basics so well too, I always enjoy his presentations

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Long awaited labour reforms around the corner:

http://www.financialexpress.com/art...reforms-including-hire-and-fire-norms/249403/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ryuzaki

*General Motors India rolls out first Beat for Argentina *

Read more at:
http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...ofinterest&utm_medium=text&utm_campaign=cppst

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

http://articles.economictimes.india...52_1_dbt-scheme-benefit-transfer-post-offices

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

Big news everyone!:

Bankruptcy code biggest economic reform after GST: Finance Ministry 

Read more at:
http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...ofinterest&utm_medium=text&utm_campaign=cppst

*India has a new law on bankruptcy*
Rajya Sabha passes Insolvency and Bankruptcy Code 2016

http://www.livemint.com/Politics/mQ...ears-Insolvency-and-Bankruptcy-Code-2016.html

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ryuzaki

*BMW rolls out 50,000th car from Chennai factory *

Read more at:
http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...ofinterest&utm_medium=text&utm_campaign=cppst

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Huskar

Nilgiri said:


> Big news everyone!:
> 
> Bankruptcy code biggest economic reform after GST: Finance Ministry
> 
> Read more at:
> http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...ofinterest&utm_medium=text&utm_campaign=cppst
> 
> *India has a new law on bankruptcy*
> Rajya Sabha passes Insolvency and Bankruptcy Code 2016
> 
> http://www.livemint.com/Politics/mQ...ears-Insolvency-and-Bankruptcy-Code-2016.html


What are the implications??


----------



## Nilgiri

The Huskar said:


> What are the implications??



Summarized for you:

http://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-india-36273382

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Enthused on being told that Direct Benefits Transfer (DBT) scheme has led to saving of over Rs 28,000 cr for the government, PM Narendra Modi has now asked for the pilot trials of DBT extension to food and fertiliser subsidy to be monitored closely.

http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...-extensions/articleshow/52214773.cms?from=mdr

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ankit Kumar 002

India’s GDP growth will be 8% in 2016-17:-Confederation of Indian Industry (CII)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

Cabinet approves country's first IPR policy 

Read more at:
http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...ofinterest&utm_medium=text&utm_campaign=cppst

_By 2017, it will take one month to register a trademark, not years," finance minister Arun Jaitley said, _

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ankit Kumar 002

Mineral production during March 2016 stats. http://pib.nic.in/newsite/PrintRelease.aspx?relid=145456&utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Levina

@Rain Man @Star Wars @ranjeet
Check this poll.
Why do you think majority doesn't want Raghuram Rajan to get a second term?
I was shocked to be honest. 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/734620142294949889

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dray

Levina said:


> @Rain Man @Star Wars @ranjeet
> Check this poll.
> Why do you think majority doesn't want Raghuram Rajan to get a second term?
> I was shocked to be honest.
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/734620142294949889



Probably because he is a bit too conservative and there is a big gap between the mindsets that drive his economic policies and young aspiring Indians.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Levina said:


> @Rain Man @Star Wars @ranjeet
> Check this poll.
> Why do you think majority doesn't want Raghuram Rajan to get a second term?
> I was shocked to be honest.
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/734620142294949889


Maybe due to this ? 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/734598514089463808

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kadamba-warrior

Rain Man said:


> Probably because he is a bit too conservative and there is a big gap between the mindsets that drive his economic policies and young aspiring Indians.





ranjeet said:


> Maybe due to this ?
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/734598514089463808



IMO, he is just the kind of guy to be at the RBI right now, with his conservative approach. I think it would be a bad move at this point in time when all major economies of the world are on the brink of recession and India's own growth affected to a large extent.

Dr.Swamy should leave Rajan alone and continue with his tirade against the Gandhis.


----------



## itachii

The speeches of the Reserve Bank of India governor, Raghuram Rajan, are always a pleasure to read. In his latest speech made on 20 April 2016, Rajan said:
*
India is the fastest growing large country in the world, though with manufacturing capacity utilization low at 70 percent and agricultural growth slow following two bad monsoons, our potential is undoubtedly higher. Growth, however, is just one measure of performance.* The level of per capita GDP is also important. *We are still one of the poorest large countries in the world on a per capita basis, and have a long way to go before we reasonably address the concerns of each one of our citizens.RBI Governor Raghuram Rajan*

Rajan further said:
*
We are often compared with China. But the Chinese economy, which was smaller than ours in the 1960s, is now five times our size at market exchange rates. The average Chinese citizen is over four times richer than the average Indian. The sobering thought is we have a long way to go before we can claim we have arrived.*
RBI Governor Raghuram Rajan
The point that Rajan was trying to make was that:

*As a central banker who has to be pragmatic, I cannot get euphoric if India is the fastest growing large economy...The central and state governments have been creating a platform for strong and sustainable growth, and I am confident the payoffs are on their way, but until we have stayed on this path for some time, I remain cautious.RBI Governor Raghuram Rajan*
*
This was essentially a retort to politicians who keep tom tomming India’s dodgy economic growth numbers. While Rajan did not say that he does not believe in the economic growth numbers, he did try and make it clear that if India needs to reach anywhere, it needs strong and sustainable economic growth in the years to come. And achieving that is easier said than done.*

Further, Rajan also made a more important point in his speech about India’s low per capita income. What is per capita income? John Lanchester defines per capita income in his book How To Speak Money as: “*The total Gross Domestic Product(GDP) of a country divided by the number of people in the country.*

As he further writes:* “It is a measure of how rich the country’s citizens are on average - though it is a very rough measure of that, since a country’s WEALTH is often very unevenly distributed.”*

The phrase to mark in the above paragraph is on average. T*he question is does an average always represent the right scenario?* As Robert H Frank writes in Success and Luck-Good Fortune and the Myth of Meritocracy:

*It is of course possible for most people to have a trait the measures higher than the corresponding mean value for the population to which they belong. Since a small number of people have fewer than two legs and no one has more, for instance, the average number of legs in any population is slightly less than two. So most people actually do have “more legs than average*”.Robert H Frank In Success And Luck-Good Fortune And The Myth Of Meritocracy

How does the above paragraph apply in the context of the GDP? *What it tells us is that the average income of India is not equal to the income of the average Indian. Now what does that actually mean?*

Let me explain that through an example.* Let’s say on a given day in the city of Mumbai, an Ambani, an Adani, a Birla and a Tata, walk into a local Udupi restaurant in Matunga. The restaurant is known for its soft idlis and fabulous coffee. And this has attracted the four industrialists to this small place.

The moment these four walk into the restaurant, the average income of the people seated in the restaurant goes up by leaps and bounds. If I may rephrase the last sentence, the per capita income of the restaurant goes up leaps and bounds, when the four industrialists walk into the Udupi restaurant.*

*But this increase in per capita income of the restaurant will have no impact on the incomes of the other people seated in the restaurant*. (This example is essentially an adaptation of an example Charles Wheelan uses in his book Naked Statistics).

As Charles Wheelan writes in Naked Statistics: “*The mean, or average, turns out to have some problems in that regard, namely, that it is prone to distortion by “outliers*”, which are observations farther from the center.”

*So basically, the Ambanis, Adanis, Birlas and Tatas, of the world, essentially India’s rich, push up the average income of India i.e. the per capita income. As Wheelan writes: “The average income...could be heavily skewed by the megarich.”*

*In this scenario, the average income does not give us a correct picture. Further, it is safe to say, that the income of the average Indian is lower than the average income of India.*

At this point it is important to introduce another term i.e. the median. As Wheelan writes: “T*he median is the point that divides a distribution in half, meaning that half of the observation lie above the median and half lie below.”*

*Hence, the median income is the income of the average Indian. Given this, the median income is the right representation of the income of the average Indian. This is because the rich outliers (the Ambanis, the Adnanis, the Tatas and the Birlas) are taken into account. Data from World Bank shows that the top 10 percent of India’s population makes 30 percent of the total income. And this pushes up the per capita income.*

*The trouble is that it is not so easy to find median income data in the Indian context. A survey carried out by Gallup in December 2013, put India’s median income at $616. Data from the World Bank shows that India’s per capita income during the same year was $1455.Hence, the median income was around 58 percent lower than the average income or the per capita income. And that is not a good sign at all.*

*This shows the tremendous amount of inequality prevalent in the country. *The difference in the income of the average Indian and the average income of India is thus huge. In fact, I had written about this inequality in the column published on April 19.

*In 2015-16, the average income of those not working in agriculture was 4.9 times those working in agriculture (using GDP at current prices). If we were to use GDP at constant prices (at 2011-12 prices), the ratio comes to 5.5. Constant prices essentially adjust for inflation. And this is really a big worry!

http://swarajyamag.com/economy/the-...cantly-lower-than-the-average-income-of-india*

Source: https://defence.pk/threads/the-inco...average-income-of-india.431874/#ixzz49XBmiCq6

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ragnar

http://blogs.wsj.com/indiarealtime/2016/05/25/modis-first-two-years-economic-report-card/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## itachii

*Govt mulls 10-year tax holiday for low-value electronics manufacturing *

NEW DELHI: I*n a major shift in strategy, the BJP-led NDA government could soon incentivize low value added electronics manufacturing in India as against high-value added products encouraged by its predecessor besides granting a 10-year tax holiday to manufacturers setting up base in India. *

Government's premier think-tank NITI Aayog has come up with a two-pronged draft electronic products strategy that would give a strong push to Prime Minister Narendra Modi's Make in India initiative.

*India's electronics hardware industry is pegged at less than $65 billion in relation to the world market that is in excess of $2 trillion, and a huge part of this is catered by China for its scale of operation. India's total electronics hardware production in 2014-15 is estimated at $32.46 billion, just about 1.5 percent of world electronic hardware production while the domestic consumption in 2014-15 was $63.6 billion with imports accounting for 58% of this consumption. *

According to the draft policy, the BJP-led NDA government will work on export-oriented strategy as well as an import substitution strategy to boost manufacturing of electronics in India. "The objective behind export-oriented strategy is to create an ecosystem in which Indian electronics industry becomes globally competitive while the objective of import substitution strategy is to expand the production of electronic goods in the short run," draft policy said. The Aayog has sought comments from stakeholders on the draft policy till June 15.

Under the export-oriented strategy government would provide investment incentives, simplifying tax regime, ending the inverted duty structure, setting up of coastal economic zones dedicated to electronics manufacturing, forging free trade agreements that can help India capture duty free markets . "*A ten-year tax holiday for a firm that invests $ 1 billion and provides employment to 20,000 people may be considered*," the draft policy has recommended.

Citing the example of manufacturing of i-phones in China, NITI Aayog has recommended not to shun low value addition per unit. "*If produced on a large scale, low value addition per unit still translates in a large total value addition and large number of jobs,*" it said.


Under the import-substitution strategy, the Aayog has proposed modifying the preferential market access policy of DeitY to allow preference in government procurement, especially in the area of defense. Besides, it has suggested differential taxation of imports versus domestic production. "These measures can attract challenges in the WTO," it has cautioned.

"Explaining the rationale behind its import substitution strategy, the Aayog sad, "It is however imperative to move ahead with the measures aimed at reorientation towards export simultaneously. This will ensure that the present opportunity to capture the large world market in electronics arising out of China's rising real wages is not missed.

Read more at:
http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...ofinterest&utm_medium=text&utm_campaign=cppst

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ryuzaki

*Maruti Suzuki starts export of LCV Super Carry to S Africa, Tanzania*

http://indianexpress.com/article/au...ki-super-carry-export-latest-updates-2822298/


----------



## patentneer

10 yr.'s Old Pic. Bombay





In a 1'st, Wadala truck depot area opened up for development and what I like is right from the get go, Wadala's going tall.




(c)https://encrypted-tbn3.gstatic.com/...nfhHQ8wmzrDEvKxk6nsxYZs4b51cOPiTRktES4DgZMgP8




(c) https://www.google.ca/url?sa=i&rct=...fDXzYj1jtler8Iqx7uQfCIOQ&ust=1464736166689717





(c) https://www.skyscrapercity.com/show...fDXzYj1jtler8Iqx7uQfCIOQ&ust=1464736166689717


----------



## fsayed

Got a message from Credit card. Tomorrow onwards Service Tax will be 15%. (STof 14% + 0.5% Swachh Bharat Cess + 0.5% Krishi Kalyan Cess)

Take a look at @sanjaynirupam's Tweet:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/737620030821568516


----------



## Ryuzaki

Exports are down because India's major export was refined oil,which has been affected due to low oil prices

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Varunjeans

*GDP Grows At 7.9% In More Birthday Cheer For Modi Government*


----------



## proud_indian

fsayed said:


> Got a message from Credit card. Tomorrow onwards Service Tax will be 15%. (STof 14% + 0.5% Swachh Bharat Cess + 0.5% Krishi Kalyan Cess)
> 
> Take a look at @sanjaynirupam's Tweet:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/737620030821568516



you couldn't find a more credible person than sanjay nirupam to make your point?


----------



## guest11

proud_indian said:


> you couldn't find a more credible person than sanjay nirupam to make your point?



It works for him. Beggars can't be choosers. Jahan se jo aa raha hai le lo. Posting random tweets of nobodies (not Nirupam) is what he has to satisfy himself with. The kick in the nuts that was the 19th may results has them running helter skelter.

Former Shiv sainik is now a beacon of secularism. He lost the 2014 Lok Sabha election from Mumbai North constituency by a margin of about 4.5 lakh votes.


----------



## fsayed

proud_indian said:


> you couldn't find a more credible person than sanjay nirupam to make your point?





guest11 said:


> It works for him. Beggars can't be choosers. Jahan se jo aa raha hai le lo. Posting random tweets of nobodies (not Nirupam) is what he has to satisfy himself with. The kick in the nuts that was the 19th may results has them running helter skelter.
> 
> Former Shiv sainik is now a beacon of secularism. He lost the 2014 Lok Sabha election from Mumbai North constituency by a margin of about 4.5 lakh votes.


Take a look at @SitaramYechury's Tweet:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/737842489646669826
Take a look at @gops333's Tweet:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/738345688103194624


----------



## proud_indian

fsayed said:


> Take a look at @SitaramYechury's Tweet:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/737842489646669826
> Take a look at @gops333's Tweet:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/738345688103194624



sir look at the other side of the coin as well for a minute without being biased 

you know the strange thing, you and I both are here because we both are concerned about our country and want to see it develop but you being from a certain religious community have reservations about BJP and that is why you consciously ignore development work those are being done under present government.

what I think is you want to see India develop as much as I do but not under BJP regime because it will pave the way for them to reelect.

regards

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## proud_indian

fsayed said:


> Take a look at @SitaramYechury's Tweet:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/737842489646669826
> Take a look at @gops333's Tweet:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/738345688103194624

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## itachii

*India's current account deficit may swing to surplus in Q1 2016: Nomura*

http://articles.economictimes.india...ccount-deficit-october-december-nomura-report

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## heisenberg

itachii said:


> *India's current account deficit may swing to surplus in Q1 2016: Nomura*
> 
> http://articles.economictimes.india...ccount-deficit-october-december-nomura-report


Since 1947, CAD had remained positive for India for only 6 years. If CAD remains positive for Q1 FY2017, it is historic but not very significant. Indian exports are declining for 17 months straight. India has benefitted a lot from slump in international crude oil prices. GOI is doing the right thing by increasing the excise duty on petroleum products which is being spent on capital expenditure and social schemes in a more robust manner.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fsayed

Take a look at @PankajPachauri's Tweet:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/739464907662450688


----------



## ranjeet

*India Jumps 13 Positions to Rank 2nd on Ease of Doing Business: Study*
http://www.news18.com/news/business...-on-ease-of-doing-business-study-1252727.html

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## kbd-raaf

ranjeet said:


> *India Jumps 13 Positions to Rank 2nd on Ease of Doing Business: Study*
> http://www.news18.com/news/business...-on-ease-of-doing-business-study-1252727.html


This is big.


----------



## mehboobkz

#5493


Ease of doing business?

This is Network 18 = Mukesh Ambani media.

India is no more known to be a developing country.
Its now known as a lower income country.

2016 index, India = 130
Jordan & Lebanon better ranked than Modi's India.
ROFOL

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ease_of_doing_business_index







Taiwan says won't recognise any Chinese South China Sea air defence identification zone

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

*Bezos says Amazon to up India investment to $5 billion*
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-amazon-india-idUSKCN0YU01M?il=0

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mujraparty

A freight train from India to Russia, passing through Azerbaijan is planned to start running by the end of this August. RIA Novosti was told this during an interview with Javid Gurbanov, Head of Azerbaijan Railways.

This train route is part of the “North-South” project. In August,* a freight train from Mumbai will arrive at the Iranian port of Bandar Abbas, and then travel through Astara in Azerbaijan to its final destination in Moscow.

The “North-South” project is a multi-modal freight transport route with a total length of over 7,000 kilometers from Helsinki to the port of Mumbai, passing through Russia, Azerbaijan and Iran to India and Southeast Asia. During the first stage of this corridor, they are planning to transport five million tons of cargo annually, and in the future – more than 10 million tons of cargo each year. 

https://in.rbth.com/news/2016/06/09...to-russia-will-start-running-in-august_601751*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## noksss

mehboobkz said:


> #5493
> 
> 
> Ease of doing business?
> 
> This is Network 18 = Mukesh Ambani media.
> 
> India is no more known to be a developing country.
> Its now known as a lower income country.
> 
> 2016 index, India = 130
> Jordan & Lebanon better ranked than Modi's India.
> ROFOL
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ease_of_doing_business_index
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taiwan says won't recognise any Chinese South China Sea air defence identification zone

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fsayed

[http://m.economictimes.com/news/eco...0-8-vs-0-1-in-march/articleshow/52689916.cms] [Trouble for Make in India! April IIP disappoints at -0.8% vs 0.1% in March - The Economic Times on Mobile] is good,have a look at it!

@nair @proud_indian @Roybot @jbgt90 @Sergi @Water Car Engineer @dadeechi @kurup @Rain Man @kaykay @Abingdonboy @SR-91 @nang2 @Stephen Cohen @anant_s

@jbgt90 @ranjeet @4GTejasBVR @The_Showstopper @guest11 @ranjeet

@GURU DUTT

NEW DELHI: India's industrial production shrank 0.8% in April after expanding for two months, dragged by a 3.1% decline in manufacturing output. 

"In terms of industries, nine out of the twenty two industry groups in the manufacturing sector have shown negative growth during the month of April 2016 as compared to the corresponding month of the previous year," the statistics office said in a release on Friday.

February IIP numbers were marginally revised downwards to 1.9% growth from 2% earlier and March growth was revised up to 0.3% from 0.1% earlier. 

Consumer goods production fell 1.2% in April. While consumer non-durables output declined 9.7%, the output of consumer durables was up 11.8%. 

The industry group 'Electrical machinery & apparatus' showed the steepest decline of 55.9%, followed by a 24.5% fall in 'Food products and beverages' and 17.6% drop in the production of 'Tobacco products'. On the other hand, the industry group 'Furniture; manufacturing' showed the highest growth of 28% percent followed by 18.8% in 'Radio, TV and communication equipment & apparatus' and 18.7% in 'Office, accounting & computing machinery.

http://m.economictimes.com/industry...short-of-fy16-target/articleshow/52693908.cms
NEW DELHI: Textiles exports for the 2015-16 fiscal stood at $40 billion, falling way short of the $47.5 billion target, a senior official said today. 

"The quantum of shipments from the textiles sector during 2015-16 was $40 billion," Joint Secretary in the Textile Ministry Sunaina Tomar told PTI. 

The ministry has set an exports target of $48.5 billion for the current fiscal. 

Last fiscal's shipments were also below the $41.4 billion exports achieved in 2014-15. 

Meanwhile, Textiles Minister Santosh Gangwar today said the new national textiles policy, which aims to achieve $300 billion exports by 2024-25, may be unveiled soon. 

The new policy also aims to create an additional 35 million jobs. 

Keeping in view various domestic and international developments in the industry and the need for a roadmap, the ministry has initiated the process of reviewing the National Textiles Policy, 2000. 

The minister also informed that around 3.75 lakh youth belonging to the textiles sector have been trained under the Integrated Skill Development Scheme (ISDS) and 70 per cent of the trainees have already got jobs.

IIP data shows revival a major challenge: India Inc
By PTI | 10 Jun, 2016, 21:24 hrs IST
Whatsapp
Facebook
Twitter
gplus
email
message
aPlus

Industrial output contracted by 0.8 per cent in April, the first decline in three months, due to drastic fall in capital goods production and manufacturing activities.
NEW DELHI: Disappointed over the latest IIP data, India Inc today said industrial revival is going to be a major challenge going ahead but expressed hope that the growth will pick up on account of the recent measures taken by the government. 

"The negative growth of general index further worsens the prevailing levels of demand-supply imbalances in the country. The significant shrinkage in production of capital goods and consumer non-durables shows that industrial revival is going to be one of the major challenges in days to come," Assocham Secretary General D S Rawat said.

"The growth in manufacturing may take some more time to pick up as the measures taken by the government in the last few months start yielding results," Ficci President Harshavardhan Neotia said. 

Industrial output contracted by 0.8 per cent in April, the first decline in three months, due to drastic fall in capital goods production and manufacturing activities, prompting demands for pro-active measures by government to boost demand. 

Factory output measured in terms of the Index of Industrial Production (IIP) had expanded by 3 per cent in April last year, the data released by Central Statistics Office (CSO) today showed. 

The IIP had registered a growth of about 2 per cent in February this year. The provisional estimates of 0.1 per cent growth in March this year was revised slightly upwards to 0.3 per cent. The IIP declined by 1.6 per cent this January. 

"The 0.8 per cent contraction in industrial output in April 2016 is inferior to our expectation of a mild growth in that month. The volume-based contraction in manufacturing output in five of the last six months is disheartening," Aditi Nayar, Senior Economist at ICRA, said. 

CARE Ratings said the industrial production in FY2016-17 is expected to pick up in coming months on the back of improved infrastructure spending by the government and improvement in the consumer goods segment. 

The manufacturing sector which constitutes over 75 per cent of the index, contracted by 3.1 per cent in April this year compared to a growth of 3.9 per cent in same month last year. 

Similarly the capital goods output, which is a barometer of investment, declined sharply by 24.9 per cent in April compared to a growth of 5.5 per cent during the same month last year. 

"The deep contraction in capital goods highlights that investment activity by the private sector remains feeble," Nayar said. 

Overall, 9 of the 22 industry groups in manufacturing sector showed negative growth in April 2016 as compared to year ago period.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## dray

fsayed said:


> [http://m.economictimes.com/news/eco...0-8-vs-0-1-in-march/articleshow/52689916.cms] [Trouble for Make in India! April IIP disappoints at -0.8% vs 0.1% in March - The Economic Times on Mobile] is good,have a look at it!
> 
> @nair @proud_indian @Roybot @jbgt90 @Sergi @Water Car Engineer @dadeechi @kurup @Rain Man @kaykay @Abingdonboy @SR-91 @nang2 @Stephen Cohen @anant_s
> 
> @jbgt90 @ranjeet @4GTejasBVR @The_Showstopper @guest11 @ranjeet
> 
> @GURU DUTT
> 
> NEW DELHI: India's industrial production shrank 0.8% in April after expanding for two months, dragged by a 3.1% decline in manufacturing output.
> 
> "In terms of industries, nine out of the twenty two industry groups in the manufacturing sector have shown negative growth during the month of April 2016 as compared to the corresponding month of the previous year," the statistics office said in a release on Friday.
> 
> February IIP numbers were marginally revised downwards to 1.9% growth from 2% earlier and March growth was revised up to 0.3% from 0.1% earlier.
> 
> Consumer goods production fell 1.2% in April. While consumer non-durables output declined 9.7%, the output of consumer durables was up 11.8%.
> 
> The industry group 'Electrical machinery & apparatus' showed the steepest decline of 55.9%, followed by a 24.5% fall in 'Food products and beverages' and 17.6% drop in the production of 'Tobacco products'. On the other hand, the industry group 'Furniture; manufacturing' showed the highest growth of 28% percent followed by 18.8% in 'Radio, TV and communication equipment & apparatus' and 18.7% in 'Office, accounting & computing machinery.
> 
> http://m.economictimes.com/industry...short-of-fy16-target/articleshow/52693908.cms
> NEW DELHI: Textiles exports for the 2015-16 fiscal stood at $40 billion, falling way short of the $47.5 billion target, a senior official said today.
> 
> "The quantum of shipments from the textiles sector during 2015-16 was $40 billion," Joint Secretary in the Textile Ministry Sunaina Tomar told PTI.
> 
> The ministry has set an exports target of $48.5 billion for the current fiscal.
> 
> Last fiscal's shipments were also below the $41.4 billion exports achieved in 2014-15.
> 
> Meanwhile, Textiles Minister Santosh Gangwar today said the new national textiles policy, which aims to achieve $300 billion exports by 2024-25, may be unveiled soon.
> 
> The new policy also aims to create an additional 35 million jobs.
> 
> Keeping in view various domestic and international developments in the industry and the need for a roadmap, the ministry has initiated the process of reviewing the National Textiles Policy, 2000.
> 
> The minister also informed that around 3.75 lakh youth belonging to the textiles sector have been trained under the Integrated Skill Development Scheme (ISDS) and 70 per cent of the trainees have already got jobs.
> 
> IIP data shows revival a major challenge: India Inc
> By PTI | 10 Jun, 2016, 21:24 hrs IST
> Whatsapp
> Facebook
> Twitter
> gplus
> email
> message
> aPlus
> 
> Industrial output contracted by 0.8 per cent in April, the first decline in three months, due to drastic fall in capital goods production and manufacturing activities.
> NEW DELHI: Disappointed over the latest IIP data, India Inc today said industrial revival is going to be a major challenge going ahead but expressed hope that the growth will pick up on account of the recent measures taken by the government.
> 
> "The negative growth of general index further worsens the prevailing levels of demand-supply imbalances in the country. The significant shrinkage in production of capital goods and consumer non-durables shows that industrial revival is going to be one of the major challenges in days to come," Assocham Secretary General D S Rawat said.
> 
> "The growth in manufacturing may take some more time to pick up as the measures taken by the government in the last few months start yielding results," Ficci President Harshavardhan Neotia said.
> 
> Industrial output contracted by 0.8 per cent in April, the first decline in three months, due to drastic fall in capital goods production and manufacturing activities, prompting demands for pro-active measures by government to boost demand.
> 
> Factory output measured in terms of the Index of Industrial Production (IIP) had expanded by 3 per cent in April last year, the data released by Central Statistics Office (CSO) today showed.
> 
> The IIP had registered a growth of about 2 per cent in February this year. The provisional estimates of 0.1 per cent growth in March this year was revised slightly upwards to 0.3 per cent. The IIP declined by 1.6 per cent this January.
> 
> "The 0.8 per cent contraction in industrial output in April 2016 is inferior to our expectation of a mild growth in that month. The volume-based contraction in manufacturing output in five of the last six months is disheartening," Aditi Nayar, Senior Economist at ICRA, said.
> 
> CARE Ratings said the industrial production in FY2016-17 is expected to pick up in coming months on the back of improved infrastructure spending by the government and improvement in the consumer goods segment.
> 
> The manufacturing sector which constitutes over 75 per cent of the index, contracted by 3.1 per cent in April this year compared to a growth of 3.9 per cent in same month last year.
> 
> Similarly the capital goods output, which is a barometer of investment, declined sharply by 24.9 per cent in April compared to a growth of 5.5 per cent during the same month last year.
> 
> "The deep contraction in capital goods highlights that investment activity by the private sector remains feeble," Nayar said.
> 
> Overall, 9 of the 22 industry groups in manufacturing sector showed negative growth in April 2016 as compared to year ago period.



Global economy is slowing down, we have to bear some repercussions, most of these figures are results of declining exports.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaunty

Good interview of Raghuram Rajan on NDTV, he should stay for another term. 

http://www.ndtv.com/video/news/the-...an-on-his-indian-ness-being-questioned-419195

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nilgiri

Rain Man said:


> Global economy is slowing down, we have to bear some repercussions, most of these figures are results of declining exports.



To some extent true.

But the main reason is the continuing credit crisis brought by UPA-II policies of reckless spending/debt ballooning and liberal bank lending (causing the NPA issue today from PSU banks).

This means even good sustainable businesses are finding it hard to raise capital to expand/start if they are a certain size threshold. It explains why Indian economic growth increase is mostly coming from SMEs (the thing the anti-India/anti-BJP whiners hates about the new GVA calculation using higher sampling rate of businesses rather than relying almost exclusively on big business factor cost calculation). 

When mid-large suppliers finally kick in when the credit crisis is diminshed, industrial growth will be in large % figures and Indian overall growth will be around 9% or even higher....especially given the capacity addition that BJP is putting in now rather than sitting around twiddling thumbs and creating scams and "poverty spending programs" (often the same thing) that UPA is/was renowned for.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## anant_s

*What is GST (Goods & Services Tax) : Details & Benefits*

The present structure of Indirect Taxes is very complex in India. There are so many types of taxes that are levied by the Central and State Governments on Goods & Services.

We have to pay ‘Entertainment Tax’ for watching a movie. We have to pay Value Added Tax (VAT) on purchasing goods & services. And there are Excise duties, Import Duties, Luxury Tax, Central Sales Tax, Service Tax….hhmmm





As of today some of these taxes are levied by the Central Government and some are by the State governments. How nice will it be if there is only one unified tax rate instead of all these taxes?

In this post, let us understand – what is Goods and Services Tax and its importance. What are the benefits of GST Bill to Corp orates, common man and end consumer? What are the advantages, disadvantages and challenges?

*What is GST?*
It has been long pending issue to streamline all the different types of indirect taxes and implement a “single taxation” system. This system is called as GST _( GST is the abbreviated form of Goods & Services Tax)_. The main expectation from this system is to abolish all indirect taxes and only GST would be levied. As the name suggests, the GST will be levied both on Goods and Services.

GST was first introduced during 2007-08 budget session. On 17th December 2014, the current Union Cabinet ministry approved the proposal for introduction GST Constitutional Amendment Bill. On 19th of December 2014, the bill was presented on GST in Loksabha. The Bill will be tabled and taken up for discussion during the coming Budget session. The current central government is very determined to implement GST Constitutional Amendment Bill.

GST is a tax that we need to pay on supply of goods & services. Any person, who is providing or supplying goods and services is liable to charge GST.

*How is GST applied?*

GST is a consumption based tax/levy. It is based on the “Destination principle.” GST is applied on goods and services at the place where final/actual consumption happens.

GST is collected on value-added goods and services at each stage of sale or purchase in the supply chain. GST paid on the procurement of goods and services can be set off against that payable on the supply of goods or services.The manufacturer or wholesaler or retailer will pay the applicable GST rate but will claim back through tax credit mechanism.

But being the last person in the supply chain, the end consumer has to bear this tax and so, in many respects, GST is like a last-point retail tax. GST is going to be collected at point of Sale. 



The GST is an indirect tax which means that the tax is passed on till the last stage wherein it is the customer of the goods and services who bears the tax. This is the case even today for all indirect taxes but the difference under the GST is that with streamlining of the multiple taxes the final cost to the customer will come out to be lower on the elimination of double charging in the system.

Let us understand the above supply chain of GST with an example:



The current tax structure does not allow a business person to take tax credits. There are lot of chances that double taxation takes place at every step of supply chain. This may set to change with the implementation of GST.

Indian Government is opting for Dual System GST. This system will have two components which will be known as


*Central Goods and Service Tax* _(CGST)_ and
*State Goods and Service Tax* _(SGST)._
The current taxes like Excise duties, service tax, custom duty etc will be merged under CGST. The taxes like sales tax, entertainment tax, VAT and other state taxes will be included in SGST.

So, *how is GST Levied*? GST will be levied on the place of consumption of Goods and services. It can be levied on :


Intra-state supply and consumption of goods & services
Inter-state movement of goods
Import of Goods & Services


*What is the applicable GST rate?*

The rate (percentage) of GST is not yet decided. As mentioned in the above table, there might be CGST, SGST and Integrated GST rates. It is also widely believed that there will be 2 or 3 rates based on the importance of goods. Like, the rates can be lower for essential goods and could be high for precious/luxury items.

*Benefits of GST Bill implementation*


The tax structure will be made lean and simple
The entire Indian market will be a unified market which may translate into lower business costs. It can facilitate seamless movement of goods across states and reduce the transaction costs of businesses.
It is good for export oriented businesses. Because it is not applied for goods/services which are exported out of India.
In the long run, the lower tax burden could translate into lower prices on goods for consumers.
The Suppliers, manufacturers, wholesalers and retailers are able to recover GST incurred on input costs as tax credits. This reduces the cost of doing business, thus enabling fairer prices for consumers.
It can bring more transparency and better compliance.
Number of departments _(tax departments)_ will reduce which in turn may lead to less corruption
More business entities will come under the tax system thus widening the tax base. This may lead to better and more tax revenue collections.
Companies which are under unorganized sector will come under tax regime.
*Challenges for implementing Goods & Services Tax system*


The bill is yet to be tabled and passed in the Parliament
To implement the bill _(if cleared by the Parliament) _there has to be lot changes at administration level, Information Technology integration has to happen, sound IT infrastructure is needed, the state governments has to be compensated for the loss of revenues _(if any)_ and many more..
GST, being a consumption-based tax, states with higher consumption of goods and services will have better revenues. So, the co-operation from state governments would be one of the key factors for the successful implementation of GST
Since GST replaces many cascading taxes, the common man may benefit after implementing it. But it all depends on ‘what rate the GST is going to be fixed at?’ Also, Small Traders _(based on Annual Business turnover)_ may be exempted from it.

France was the first country to introduce this system in 1954. Nearly 140 countries are following this tax system. GST could be the next biggest tax reform in India. This reform could be a continuing process until it is fully evolved. We need to wait few more months for more details on Goods & Services Tax system.

http://www.relakhs.com/gst-goods-services-tax-in-india/









@GURU DUTT @Rain Man @ranjeet @Abingdonboy @Levina @Roybot @Water Car Engineer @PARIKRAMA @Nilgiri

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Echo_419

ranjeet said:


> *India Jumps 13 Positions to Rank 2nd on Ease of Doing Business: Study*
> http://www.news18.com/news/business...-on-ease-of-doing-business-study-1252727.html



Due to oil prices

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

anant_s said:


> *What is GST (Goods & Services Tax) : Details & Benefits*
> 
> The present structure of Indirect Taxes is very complex in India. There are so many types of taxes that are levied by the Central and State Governments on Goods & Services.
> 
> We have to pay ‘Entertainment Tax’ for watching a movie. We have to pay Value Added Tax (VAT) on purchasing goods & services. And there are Excise duties, Import Duties, Luxury Tax, Central Sales Tax, Service Tax….hhmmm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As of today some of these taxes are levied by the Central Government and some are by the State governments. How nice will it be if there is only one unified tax rate instead of all these taxes?
> 
> In this post, let us understand – what is Goods and Services Tax and its importance. What are the benefits of GST Bill to Corp orates, common man and end consumer? What are the advantages, disadvantages and challenges?
> 
> *What is GST?*
> It has been long pending issue to streamline all the different types of indirect taxes and implement a “single taxation” system. This system is called as GST _( GST is the abbreviated form of Goods & Services Tax)_. The main expectation from this system is to abolish all indirect taxes and only GST would be levied. As the name suggests, the GST will be levied both on Goods and Services.
> 
> GST was first introduced during 2007-08 budget session. On 17th December 2014, the current Union Cabinet ministry approved the proposal for introduction GST Constitutional Amendment Bill. On 19th of December 2014, the bill was presented on GST in Loksabha. The Bill will be tabled and taken up for discussion during the coming Budget session. The current central government is very determined to implement GST Constitutional Amendment Bill.
> 
> GST is a tax that we need to pay on supply of goods & services. Any person, who is providing or supplying goods and services is liable to charge GST.
> 
> *How is GST applied?*
> 
> GST is a consumption based tax/levy. It is based on the “Destination principle.” GST is applied on goods and services at the place where final/actual consumption happens.
> 
> GST is collected on value-added goods and services at each stage of sale or purchase in the supply chain. GST paid on the procurement of goods and services can be set off against that payable on the supply of goods or services.The manufacturer or wholesaler or retailer will pay the applicable GST rate but will claim back through tax credit mechanism.
> 
> But being the last person in the supply chain, the end consumer has to bear this tax and so, in many respects, GST is like a last-point retail tax. GST is going to be collected at point of Sale.
> 
> 
> 
> The GST is an indirect tax which means that the tax is passed on till the last stage wherein it is the customer of the goods and services who bears the tax. This is the case even today for all indirect taxes but the difference under the GST is that with streamlining of the multiple taxes the final cost to the customer will come out to be lower on the elimination of double charging in the system.
> 
> Let us understand the above supply chain of GST with an example:
> 
> 
> 
> The current tax structure does not allow a business person to take tax credits. There are lot of chances that double taxation takes place at every step of supply chain. This may set to change with the implementation of GST.
> 
> Indian Government is opting for Dual System GST. This system will have two components which will be known as
> 
> 
> *Central Goods and Service Tax* _(CGST)_ and
> *State Goods and Service Tax* _(SGST)._
> The current taxes like Excise duties, service tax, custom duty etc will be merged under CGST. The taxes like sales tax, entertainment tax, VAT and other state taxes will be included in SGST.
> 
> So, *how is GST Levied*? GST will be levied on the place of consumption of Goods and services. It can be levied on :
> 
> 
> Intra-state supply and consumption of goods & services
> Inter-state movement of goods
> Import of Goods & Services
> 
> 
> *What is the applicable GST rate?*
> 
> The rate (percentage) of GST is not yet decided. As mentioned in the above table, there might be CGST, SGST and Integrated GST rates. It is also widely believed that there will be 2 or 3 rates based on the importance of goods. Like, the rates can be lower for essential goods and could be high for precious/luxury items.
> 
> *Benefits of GST Bill implementation*
> 
> 
> The tax structure will be made lean and simple
> The entire Indian market will be a unified market which may translate into lower business costs. It can facilitate seamless movement of goods across states and reduce the transaction costs of businesses.
> It is good for export oriented businesses. Because it is not applied for goods/services which are exported out of India.
> In the long run, the lower tax burden could translate into lower prices on goods for consumers.
> The Suppliers, manufacturers, wholesalers and retailers are able to recover GST incurred on input costs as tax credits. This reduces the cost of doing business, thus enabling fairer prices for consumers.
> It can bring more transparency and better compliance.
> Number of departments _(tax departments)_ will reduce which in turn may lead to less corruption
> More business entities will come under the tax system thus widening the tax base. This may lead to better and more tax revenue collections.
> Companies which are under unorganized sector will come under tax regime.
> *Challenges for implementing Goods & Services Tax system*
> 
> 
> The bill is yet to be tabled and passed in the Parliament
> To implement the bill _(if cleared by the Parliament) _there has to be lot changes at administration level, Information Technology integration has to happen, sound IT infrastructure is needed, the state governments has to be compensated for the loss of revenues _(if any)_ and many more..
> GST, being a consumption-based tax, states with higher consumption of goods and services will have better revenues. So, the co-operation from state governments would be one of the key factors for the successful implementation of GST
> Since GST replaces many cascading taxes, the common man may benefit after implementing it. But it all depends on ‘what rate the GST is going to be fixed at?’ Also, Small Traders _(based on Annual Business turnover)_ may be exempted from it.
> 
> France was the first country to introduce this system in 1954. Nearly 140 countries are following this tax system. GST could be the next biggest tax reform in India. This reform could be a continuing process until it is fully evolved. We need to wait few more months for more details on Goods & Services Tax system.
> 
> http://www.relakhs.com/gst-goods-services-tax-in-india/
> 
> View attachment 309980
> View attachment 309981
> 
> 
> @GURU DUTT @Rain Man @ranjeet @Abingdonboy @Levina @Roybot @Water Car Engineer @PARIKRAMA @Nilgiri



Its a big rebate to the consumer through avoidance of double and triple taxation and also reduces gross inefficiency in logistics and govt tax structuring.

This should have happened many many years ago.....sigh. But better late than never and fingers crossed for monsoon season of parliament.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fsayed

GST will be passed in monsoon session as bjp number increased in rajya Sabha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dray

anant_s said:


> *What is GST (Goods & Services Tax) : Details & Benefits*
> 
> The present structure of Indirect Taxes is very complex in India. There are so many types of taxes that are levied by the Central and State Governments on Goods & Services.
> 
> We have to pay ‘Entertainment Tax’ for watching a movie. We have to pay Value Added Tax (VAT) on purchasing goods & services. And there are Excise duties, Import Duties, Luxury Tax, Central Sales Tax, Service Tax….hhmmm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As of today some of these taxes are levied by the Central Government and some are by the State governments. How nice will it be if there is only one unified tax rate instead of all these taxes?
> 
> In this post, let us understand – what is Goods and Services Tax and its importance. What are the benefits of GST Bill to Corp orates, common man and end consumer? What are the advantages, disadvantages and challenges?
> 
> *What is GST?*
> It has been long pending issue to streamline all the different types of indirect taxes and implement a “single taxation” system. This system is called as GST _( GST is the abbreviated form of Goods & Services Tax)_. The main expectation from this system is to abolish all indirect taxes and only GST would be levied. As the name suggests, the GST will be levied both on Goods and Services.
> 
> GST was first introduced during 2007-08 budget session. On 17th December 2014, the current Union Cabinet ministry approved the proposal for introduction GST Constitutional Amendment Bill. On 19th of December 2014, the bill was presented on GST in Loksabha. The Bill will be tabled and taken up for discussion during the coming Budget session. The current central government is very determined to implement GST Constitutional Amendment Bill.
> 
> GST is a tax that we need to pay on supply of goods & services. Any person, who is providing or supplying goods and services is liable to charge GST.
> 
> *How is GST applied?*
> 
> GST is a consumption based tax/levy. It is based on the “Destination principle.” GST is applied on goods and services at the place where final/actual consumption happens.
> 
> GST is collected on value-added goods and services at each stage of sale or purchase in the supply chain. GST paid on the procurement of goods and services can be set off against that payable on the supply of goods or services.The manufacturer or wholesaler or retailer will pay the applicable GST rate but will claim back through tax credit mechanism.
> 
> But being the last person in the supply chain, the end consumer has to bear this tax and so, in many respects, GST is like a last-point retail tax. GST is going to be collected at point of Sale.
> 
> 
> 
> The GST is an indirect tax which means that the tax is passed on till the last stage wherein it is the customer of the goods and services who bears the tax. This is the case even today for all indirect taxes but the difference under the GST is that with streamlining of the multiple taxes the final cost to the customer will come out to be lower on the elimination of double charging in the system.
> 
> Let us understand the above supply chain of GST with an example:
> 
> 
> 
> The current tax structure does not allow a business person to take tax credits. There are lot of chances that double taxation takes place at every step of supply chain. This may set to change with the implementation of GST.
> 
> Indian Government is opting for Dual System GST. This system will have two components which will be known as
> 
> 
> *Central Goods and Service Tax* _(CGST)_ and
> *State Goods and Service Tax* _(SGST)._
> The current taxes like Excise duties, service tax, custom duty etc will be merged under CGST. The taxes like sales tax, entertainment tax, VAT and other state taxes will be included in SGST.
> 
> So, *how is GST Levied*? GST will be levied on the place of consumption of Goods and services. It can be levied on :
> 
> 
> Intra-state supply and consumption of goods & services
> Inter-state movement of goods
> Import of Goods & Services
> 
> 
> *What is the applicable GST rate?*
> 
> The rate (percentage) of GST is not yet decided. As mentioned in the above table, there might be CGST, SGST and Integrated GST rates. It is also widely believed that there will be 2 or 3 rates based on the importance of goods. Like, the rates can be lower for essential goods and could be high for precious/luxury items.
> 
> *Benefits of GST Bill implementation*
> 
> 
> The tax structure will be made lean and simple
> The entire Indian market will be a unified market which may translate into lower business costs. It can facilitate seamless movement of goods across states and reduce the transaction costs of businesses.
> It is good for export oriented businesses. Because it is not applied for goods/services which are exported out of India.
> In the long run, the lower tax burden could translate into lower prices on goods for consumers.
> The Suppliers, manufacturers, wholesalers and retailers are able to recover GST incurred on input costs as tax credits. This reduces the cost of doing business, thus enabling fairer prices for consumers.
> It can bring more transparency and better compliance.
> Number of departments _(tax departments)_ will reduce which in turn may lead to less corruption
> More business entities will come under the tax system thus widening the tax base. This may lead to better and more tax revenue collections.
> Companies which are under unorganized sector will come under tax regime.
> *Challenges for implementing Goods & Services Tax system*
> 
> 
> The bill is yet to be tabled and passed in the Parliament
> To implement the bill _(if cleared by the Parliament) _there has to be lot changes at administration level, Information Technology integration has to happen, sound IT infrastructure is needed, the state governments has to be compensated for the loss of revenues _(if any)_ and many more..
> GST, being a consumption-based tax, states with higher consumption of goods and services will have better revenues. So, the co-operation from state governments would be one of the key factors for the successful implementation of GST
> Since GST replaces many cascading taxes, the common man may benefit after implementing it. But it all depends on ‘what rate the GST is going to be fixed at?’ Also, Small Traders _(based on Annual Business turnover)_ may be exempted from it.
> 
> France was the first country to introduce this system in 1954. Nearly 140 countries are following this tax system. GST could be the next biggest tax reform in India. This reform could be a continuing process until it is fully evolved. We need to wait few more months for more details on Goods & Services Tax system.
> 
> http://www.relakhs.com/gst-goods-services-tax-in-india/
> 
> View attachment 309980
> View attachment 309981
> 
> 
> @GURU DUTT @Rain Man @ranjeet @Abingdonboy @Levina @Roybot @Water Car Engineer @PARIKRAMA @Nilgiri



A very informative one!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PARIKRAMA

@anant_s
You knw my good friend, I am powerless or else I would any day give a positive rating for such posts.. Your posts are always a delight to read..

Btw can you look for a topic which is interesting me. It seems Indian Railways is planning for smart toilets like the ones in Aeroplanes. It seems going forward the new hi speed trains and the ultra fast ones will sport such stuff in order to improve cleanliness, hygiene and ease of maintaining it's status versus the present toilets Installed in most of the trains.

Of course the quantum of ppl using a toilet in railways is huge.. But it seems solutions are being explored on this.. Some import route are being talked and then a MII part is being chalked out.

If you hear anything, pls do share and pls do tag me.. I would love to hear more on the smart toilet thing since Railway volume and challenges is a huge task...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## anant_s

PARIKRAMA said:


> smart toilets


Indian Railway tracks have been dubiously termed in Western Media as World's longest and biggest open toilets owing the the existing dump method used till date, where waste is simply dumped on tracks. Although mos of the waste is Bio Degradable, but the dumping especially when train is standing at Station causes huge problems of hygiene and additional cost of cleanliness.
To overcome this problem, till now Railways have been requesting (by means of putting sticker notices in Toilets) passengers not to use toilets when train is at station. As elsewhere people don't tend to read advice or use common sense.






*Solutions*

1. *Control Discharge Toilet System (CDTS)*
This system consists of a Programmable Logic Control (PLC) pannel that allows waste to be retained in tank and only allow discharge once train has picked up speed (minimum value set at 30 kph). This ensures that waste disposed is at a location far away from station and in open areas.










2. *Zero Discharge Toilet System (ZDTS)*

In 2010, IR signed an MoU with DRDO to develop a system of Zero Discharge bio Waste on tracks, dubbed as ZDTS. This system consists of a Digester tank, where Anaerobic bacteria is introduced in tank. the waste is converted to organic matter and finally mixed with Chlorine (to remove stench) and discharge on tracks. The material has absolutely no impact on soil or environment as whole.
















it is proposed to install these technologies on all existing coaches and the newer coaches introduced every year, have these toilets pre installed. Over next few years, when entire passenger coaches are installed with these toilets, bio waste on tracks shall be a thing of past for Indian Railways.

Railways to provide 17000 Bio-Toilets in Trains under Swachh Rail Swachh Bharat Mission

@Abingdonboy @nair @MilSpec @Rain Man @Ryuzaki @Roybot @ranjeet @Levina

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## fsayed



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mehboobkz

Is bank's 'quarter horibilis' a sign of an impending economic crisis?


----------



## Levina

anant_s said:


> *What is GST (Goods & Services Tax) : Details & Benefits*
> 
> The present structure of Indirect Taxes is very complex in India. There are so many types of taxes that are levied by the Central and State Governments on Goods & Services.
> 
> We have to pay ‘Entertainment Tax’ for watching a movie. We have to pay Value Added Tax (VAT) on purchasing goods & services. And there are Excise duties, Import Duties, Luxury Tax, Central Sales Tax, Service Tax….hhmmm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As of today some of these taxes are levied by the Central Government and some are by the State governments. How nice will it be if there is only one unified tax rate instead of all these taxes?
> 
> In this post, let us understand – what is Goods and Services Tax and its importance. What are the benefits of GST Bill to Corp orates, common man and end consumer? What are the advantages, disadvantages and challenges?
> 
> *What is GST?*
> It has been long pending issue to streamline all the different types of indirect taxes and implement a “single taxation” system. This system is called as GST _( GST is the abbreviated form of Goods & Services Tax)_. The main expectation from this system is to abolish all indirect taxes and only GST would be levied. As the name suggests, the GST will be levied both on Goods and Services.
> 
> GST was first introduced during 2007-08 budget session. On 17th December 2014, the current Union Cabinet ministry approved the proposal for introduction GST Constitutional Amendment Bill. On 19th of December 2014, the bill was presented on GST in Loksabha. The Bill will be tabled and taken up for discussion during the coming Budget session. The current central government is very determined to implement GST Constitutional Amendment Bill.
> 
> GST is a tax that we need to pay on supply of goods & services. Any person, who is providing or supplying goods and services is liable to charge GST.
> 
> *How is GST applied?*
> 
> GST is a consumption based tax/levy. It is based on the “Destination principle.” GST is applied on goods and services at the place where final/actual consumption happens.
> 
> GST is collected on value-added goods and services at each stage of sale or purchase in the supply chain. GST paid on the procurement of goods and services can be set off against that payable on the supply of goods or services.The manufacturer or wholesaler or retailer will pay the applicable GST rate but will claim back through tax credit mechanism.
> 
> But being the last person in the supply chain, the end consumer has to bear this tax and so, in many respects, GST is like a last-point retail tax. GST is going to be collected at point of Sale.
> 
> 
> 
> The GST is an indirect tax which means that the tax is passed on till the last stage wherein it is the customer of the goods and services who bears the tax. This is the case even today for all indirect taxes but the difference under the GST is that with streamlining of the multiple taxes the final cost to the customer will come out to be lower on the elimination of double charging in the system.
> 
> Let us understand the above supply chain of GST with an example:
> 
> 
> 
> The current tax structure does not allow a business person to take tax credits. There are lot of chances that double taxation takes place at every step of supply chain. This may set to change with the implementation of GST.
> 
> Indian Government is opting for Dual System GST. This system will have two components which will be known as
> 
> 
> *Central Goods and Service Tax* _(CGST)_ and
> *State Goods and Service Tax* _(SGST)._
> The current taxes like Excise duties, service tax, custom duty etc will be merged under CGST. The taxes like sales tax, entertainment tax, VAT and other state taxes will be included in SGST.
> 
> So, *how is GST Levied*? GST will be levied on the place of consumption of Goods and services. It can be levied on :
> 
> 
> Intra-state supply and consumption of goods & services
> Inter-state movement of goods
> Import of Goods & Services
> 
> 
> *What is the applicable GST rate?*
> 
> The rate (percentage) of GST is not yet decided. As mentioned in the above table, there might be CGST, SGST and Integrated GST rates. It is also widely believed that there will be 2 or 3 rates based on the importance of goods. Like, the rates can be lower for essential goods and could be high for precious/luxury items.
> 
> *Benefits of GST Bill implementation*
> 
> 
> The tax structure will be made lean and simple
> The entire Indian market will be a unified market which may translate into lower business costs. It can facilitate seamless movement of goods across states and reduce the transaction costs of businesses.
> It is good for export oriented businesses. Because it is not applied for goods/services which are exported out of India.
> In the long run, the lower tax burden could translate into lower prices on goods for consumers.
> The Suppliers, manufacturers, wholesalers and retailers are able to recover GST incurred on input costs as tax credits. This reduces the cost of doing business, thus enabling fairer prices for consumers.
> It can bring more transparency and better compliance.
> Number of departments _(tax departments)_ will reduce which in turn may lead to less corruption
> More business entities will come under the tax system thus widening the tax base. This may lead to better and more tax revenue collections.
> Companies which are under unorganized sector will come under tax regime.
> *Challenges for implementing Goods & Services Tax system*
> 
> 
> The bill is yet to be tabled and passed in the Parliament
> To implement the bill _(if cleared by the Parliament) _there has to be lot changes at administration level, Information Technology integration has to happen, sound IT infrastructure is needed, the state governments has to be compensated for the loss of revenues _(if any)_ and many more..
> GST, being a consumption-based tax, states with higher consumption of goods and services will have better revenues. So, the co-operation from state governments would be one of the key factors for the successful implementation of GST
> Since GST replaces many cascading taxes, the common man may benefit after implementing it. But it all depends on ‘what rate the GST is going to be fixed at?’ Also, Small Traders _(based on Annual Business turnover)_ may be exempted from it.
> 
> France was the first country to introduce this system in 1954. Nearly 140 countries are following this tax system. GST could be the next biggest tax reform in India. This reform could be a continuing process until it is fully evolved. We need to wait few more months for more details on Goods & Services Tax system.
> 
> http://www.relakhs.com/gst-goods-services-tax-in-india/
> 
> View attachment 309980
> View attachment 309981
> 
> 
> @GURU DUTT @Rain Man @ranjeet @Abingdonboy @Levina @Roybot @Water Car Engineer @PARIKRAMA @Nilgiri


Wow!
That's a lot of info. Thanks! 
I have just skimmed through the post, will read it again tonight.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Indian "Interstate" system on the anvil soon:

http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...corridors-identified/articleshow/52723683.cms






I am enjoying this govt immensely w.r.t their long term vision when it comes to transport. Lets hope they will have 4+ lanes in the relevant stretches.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nilgiri

Of course India growth of 7 - 8% is absolutely false....just look at the stagnation in oil consumption:
*
India Funds Siberian Oil Quest With Its Cheapest Loans in Decade
*
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...n-oil-quest-with-its-cheapest-loans-in-decade

As energy consumption explodes in the world’s second-most populous nation, India’s state-owned oil companies are taking advantage of the lowest overseas loan costs in a decade to finance exploration in the wilderness of Siberia.

ONGC Videsh Ltd. signed a $1.16 billion nine-month bridge loan on May 19 to fund the purchase of a 15 percent stake in Vankor field in Siberia from Russia’s Rosneft OAO, data compiled by Bloomberg show. Indian Oil Corp. plans a $1.2 billion fundraising for Russian investments in three or four months, including short- and long-term loans, Finance Director A.K. Sharma said in an interview on Wednesday. The average margin over benchmark rates on non-rupee loans for Indian refiners and explorers was 74 basis points this year, the lowest since 2006, the data show.






“We expect this trend of overseas acquisitions to continue as upstream companies such as ONGC seek to fulfill their mandate to improve the nation’s oil security,” said Mehul Sukkawala, a Singapore-based analyst at S&P Global Ratings. “India’s government has taken significant measures to improve the operating environment for oil and gas firms.”


The country, which imports more than three quarters of its crude requirement, is expanding its energy assets overseas as the pace of economic growth in India outstrips other major nations. It consumed 4 million barrels a day last year, according to the International Energy Agency, and is expected to surpass Japan as the world’s third-largest oil user this year.

The funding for ONGC Videsh, the overseas unit of New Delhi-based Oil & Natural Gas Corp., accounts for the largest part of $1.6 billion in total overseas loans signed by Indian companies so far in 2016 for financing acquisitions, according to Bloomberg-compiled data. It was closed at a margin of less than 85 basis points over the London interbank offered rate, according to people familiar with the matter. While six-month U.S. dollar Libor touched a seven-year high of 0.9931 percent on May 31, it remains significantly lower than rates in India. The three-month interbank rate for rupees was at 7.15 percent on Friday.






“We get much cheaper rates abroad, since they are Libor-linked,” ONGC’s Finance Director A.K. Srinivasan said in an interview June 7. “Rates are low, so we will take advantage of that.”

The yields on ONGC’s 4.625 percent dollar notes due 2024 fell to 3.78 percent on May 17, the lowest since April 2015. The average spread for Indian dollar bonds over Treasuries touched a six-month low of 293 basis points on May 19, according to a JPMorgan Chase & Co index.


ONGC Videsh said in a May 31 statement that it completed the purchase of its holding in Vankor for $1.27 billion last month. Indian companies including ONGC and Indian Oil will get a 49.9 percent stake in the oilfield, India’s Oil Minister Dharmendra Pradhan said in an interview on Monday.

“I may visit Russia very soon to have the final arrangement regarding this position,” Pradhan said.

The acquisition loans market will continue to be driven by state oil companies, able to get favorable borrowing costs due to India’s investment grade rating, according to Sidharth Rath, group executive for corporate and transaction banking at Axis Bank Ltd.

Moody’s Investors Service rates ONGC and explorer Oil India Ltd. at Baa2, a notch above India’s sovereign score of Baa3, the lowest investment-grade rating. Indian Oil Corp. also carries a Baa3 ranking.

ONGC profits rose 12 percent to 44.2 billion rupees ($661 million) in the three months to March 31, beating the 23.8 billion-rupee median estimate from analysts compiled by Bloomberg.

ONGC had debt of 536 billion rupees at the group level, while cash and equivalents were 289 billion rupees as of March 31, according to Bloomberg data. On a standalone basis, ONGC has available cash of about 140 billion rupees and no debt, Srinivasan said.

“ONGC has not been impacted by low oil prices as much,” said Vikas Halan, lead analyst for oil and gas companies in South and Southeast Asia at Moody’s in Singapore. "There is very little debt on the balance sheet and there is lot of cash and other liquid assets. It is not facing the same problems as other companies globally are facing.”

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sky lord

Nilgiri said:


> Indian "Interstate" system on the anvil soon:
> 
> http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...corridors-identified/articleshow/52723683.cms
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am enjoying this govt immensely w.r.t their long term vision when it comes to transport. Lets hope they will have 4+ lanes in the relevant stretches.


Cool.

Any idea on time line? I am guessing minimum 10 years?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Sky lord said:


> Cool.
> 
> Any idea on time line? I am guessing minimum 10 years?



I am guessing sooner than that given Gadkari pace so far. He is trying to get current road building to 30 km a day. So if he can divert such a pace to this project (alone) it can be done in say 5 years time once the concept is finalised (say in about a year).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fsayed

[[UC News]#India records 10-year low in investments in public-private sector: World Bank#
http://headline.uodoo.com/story/330...;S.token=1002;S.scene=1002;l.channel=101;end] is good,have a look at it!


----------



## Nilgiri

fsayed said:


> [[UC News]#India records 10-year low in investments in public-private sector: World Bank#
> http://headline.uodoo.com/story/330...;S.token=1002;S.scene=1002;l.channel=101;end] is good,have a look at it!



Not to worry tremendously since this covers only Public-Private partnership area. Investment is quite robust from the world into private sector as evidenced from FDI figures.

Bigger problem for India is domestic investment rate and overall total investment rate....GCF is not increasing to level as fast as one would like given the PSU NPA problems that remain underlying in significant amount and may persistently last till bankruptcy bill is operationalised in significant way and more recapitalisation is provided by the govt in a cpl more budgets.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Year’s first trillion-dollar bull market is nearing in India

http://www.bloomberg.com/professional/blog/years-first-trillion-dollar-bull-market-nearing-india/

BLOOMBERG NEWS JUNE 13, 2016
_This article was written by Rajhkumar K Shaaw and Jonathan Burgos. It appeared first on the Bloomberg Terminal._

Faith in India’s economy and its weather is giving overseas investors the confidence to snap up equities at the quickest pace in more than a year.

Traders are shrugging off the most expensive stock valuations since 2011, sending Indian shares back toward a bull market amid forecasts for the strongest monsoon in two decades and data showing the nation growing faster than all other major economies. Inflows may continue as the benefits of Prime Minister Narendra Modi’s policies emerge in corporate earnings reports, investors including Mark Mobius and BNP Paribas SA said.

“Foreign investors are looking for growth; there aren’t many places to get it and that’s why India stands out,” Prashant Bhayani, chief investment officer for Asia at BNP Paribas Wealth Management, said in an interview in Singapore. “Valuations aren’t cheap relative to history but we expect earnings will start to pick up gradually from depressed levels. That’s going to provide a tailwind for the market. We are overweight on India.”






Foreign investors have bought $1.5 billion of shares since April 1, the second-highest in Asia excluding Japan, after pouring $4.1 billion in March alone as global risk appetite revived and Modi took steps to boost rural demand and investment. The benchmark S&P BSE Sensex has risen 16 percent from a low reached in February, putting India on course to become the first among markets valued at more than $1 trillion to crawl back from a bear market this year.

Modi has opened sectors such as railways and defense, helping draw record foreign direct investment in 2015, narrowed the current-account gap by curbing gold imports, quickened infrastructure building and limited the budget deficit to a nine-year low.

The steps are beginning to take hold: 66 percent of the companies in the NSE Nifty 50 Index posted March-quarter results that beat or matched estimates, versus 52 percent in the previous three months. Operating profits increased 9 percent year-on-year in the period, the most since September 2014, data compiled by Bloomberg show.

Cycle turning

“The narrative on the Modi government will change over the next few months because the earnings cycle is turning,” Ridham Desai, head of India research at Morgan Stanley, said in an interview with Bloomberg Quint in Mumbai. “People were looking at the earnings cycle and thinking the government hasn’t done enough work.”

The brokerage upgraded Indian stocks to overweight and Citigroup Inc. raised its March 2017 Sensex target by 7 percent, citing improving economic indicators. Data last week showed India’s GDP expanded by a world-beating 7.6 percent in the year ended March, cementing the nation’s position as a bright spot among emerging markets as China slows while Russia and Brazil contract.

Mobius, executive chairman at Templeton Emerging Markets Group, said he will add more shares of smaller companies.

“Modi’s policy stance and philosophy will start feeding into the economy, accelerating the pace and that’s going to have a terrific impact,” Mobius said in an interview to Bloomberg Quint. “If you factor in the reforms, India is on the cusp of an interesting opportunity.”

Monsoon weather

Indian stocks rose to a seven-month high earlier this week as the central bank said its monetary policy will remain accommodative even as it left borrowing costs at a five-year low. It also cited a strong monsoon among factors that could help offset upward inflationary pressures.

India’s monsoon, which accounts for four-fifths of the country’s rainfall, reached the mainland in southern Kerala state on Wednesday. The government is counting on above-normal precipitation this year to help control food prices, boost farm production and ease a drinking water shortage caused by back-to-back droughts.

One wild card for equities is whether Raghuram Rajan will remain as Reserve Bank of India governor. Rajan on Tuesday urged patienceregarding his future after his term ends in September. The former International Monetary Fund chief economist is a darling of investors, who have lauded his policies that lifted the rupee from a record low, halved consumer-price gains and rebuilt currency reserves since taking office in 2013.

An exit by Rajan won’t have a lasting impact if he’s replaced by someone “equally capable, neutral, non-political person,” Mobius said.

Need proof

Some analysts are taking a cautious approach to equities. UBS Group AG, for one, is waiting to see stronger proof of improving expansion before raising its projections.

“Earnings are recovering and some high-frequency data points have turned positive, but the evidence isn’t big and broad enough,” Gautam Chhaochharia, head of research at UBS Securities India Pvt. in Mumbai, said in an interview last month.

The Sensex trades at 16.4 times 12-month projected profits, the costliest since January 2011 and higher than its five-year mean of 14. Lofty valuations make India vulnerable to capital outflows, as happened earlier this year. Foreigners pulled a total $2.9 billion from stocks in January and February amid a global selloff, ending the nation’s longest-ever bull market.

The recent rally could sputter if the buoyancy in global stocks ebbs, UBS’s Chhaochharia said.

The Sensex declined 0.5 percent to 26,635.75 at the close in Mumbai. The gauge lost 0.8 percent this week, ending two consecutive weeks of advance.

Others say the potential for earnings and the economy outweigh the market’s elevated valuations.

“We’re are thinking of increasing exposure to the emerging world and India would be high on the list,” Shane Oliver, head of investment strategy at AMP Capital Investors Ltd., which oversees about $120 billion, said by phone from Sydney. “India’s share market is expensive compared with other emerging markets, but it has better fundamentals.”


----------



## fsayed

http://m.economictimes.com/news/pol...out-congress-demands/articleshow/52751428.cms

GST: States get into the act, toss out Congress' demands
By ET Bureau | 15 Jun, 2016, 00:52 hrs IST
Whatsapp
Facebook
Twitter
gplus
email
message
aPlus

Jaitley, however, rejected Congress' demand for capping the GST rate, which has been the main issue of contention.
KOLKATA: The proposed Goods and Services Act may be entering the last lap with near-unanimity among state finance ministers in getting the legislation passed as they tossed out Congress' demands that the tax rate be enshrined in the Constitution, which would have tied the hands of future governments. 

For the tax idea that germinated 15 years ago when Atal Bihari Vajpayee was the prime minister, the finish line may be getting nearer with even the ministers from Congress-ruled states not insisting on writing the tax rate in the Constitution during the meet amid the party's reduced representation in the Rajya Sabha. 

"Virtually every state has accepted the idea of GST," Finance Minister Arun Jaitley told reporters after a meeting with state finance ministers where 22 of the states were represented by ministers and 7 by bureaucrats. 

"Tamil Nadu has some reservations and they made a few suggestions," said Jaitley. Although the minister was optimistic about getting the approval of the Upper House, he did not set a deadline as many legislations in the past had to be put in cold storage due to opposition from the Congress, or had to be withdrawn despite promulgating Ordinance. The central government will compensate for the losses that states would incur because of the implementation of the Act, said Jaitley. 

"We don't fix deadlines, we move with a positive intent," said Jaitley. Junior finance minister Jayant Sinha on Monday said GST can be implemented from April 1, 2017 if the upper house of Parliament passes the Bill in the monsoon session. 

The two-day event in Kolkata is the biggest GST meet in the last two years. 

"It is an instance of record attendance from states, which reflects the essence of federalism, and we have seen the enthusiasm among the states on GST," said West Bengal Finance Minister Amit Mitra, who is also the chairman of the Empowered Committee of State Finance Ministers. His leader, the mercurial Mamata Banerjee, is supporting the tax.

The BJP may see this as a victory over Congress but there is still a long procedure to follow for the actual execution of the new indirect tax regime, which will bring 29 states into a single market. Congress is demanding a GST rate of 18% and scrapping the additional 1% tax designed to compensate producer states which fear losing revenue once the measure is implemented. 

Opposition may also be losing steam. After the recent elections to Rajya Sabha, the ruling coalition's tally in the House of 245 rose by 5 to 74 members, and for the Congress-led United Progressive Alliance, it fell by 3 to 71. To stall the Bill, it needs numerous regional parties' support. 

GST is touted as the biggest tax reforms in the country since Independence as it would break down the barriers created by a plethora of taxes in various states which hinder free movement of goods and complicate businesses. The tax if implemented is expected to remove bottlenecks that could boost the gross domestic product by about two percentage points straight away. 

The GST Bill has already been approved by the Lok Sabha where the Bharatiya Janata Party has a majority but is pending in Rajya Sabha. 

A government panel headed by Chief Economic Adviser Arvind Subramanian has recommended three broad rates for GST: 17-18% as the standard rate for most goods and services; 12% for essential items, and 40% for luxury items, tobacco. Precious metals will be taxed at 2-6%. 

Some states may lose during transition. Punjab may lose.`4,000 crore that it earns from agri-produce if the Centre does not come to its rescue, said the state Finance Minister Parminder Singh Dhindsa. 

"We have demanded 100% compensation for the first five years, 70% for next two years and 50% till the states recover," said Etela Rajender, finance minister, Telangana. 

Now, states would need to devise a workable formula for management of the dual-taxation structure and fix the revenue neutral rate in their proposed July meeting. On the issue of dual control, it has been decided that states would manage traders whose annual turnover is less than Rs 1.5 crore and dual control would come only for traders with higher turnover. States need to fix a revenue neutral rate (RNR) to strike a balance between keeping tax rates reasonable and preventing revenue loss to states. 

"There are certain issues on dual control and these will be worked out. As far as the RNR is concerned, we must have a rate that is not too high which is bad for industry and not too low or states would lose revenue," Mitra said. After Parliament approves the constitutional amendment to allow GST, it needs to be ratified by more than half the states. Lawmakers need to pass three more legislations — Central GST, State GST and Integrated GST — after this.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fsayed

http://m.economictimes.com/markets/...esome-shankar-sharma/articleshow/52790626.cms


----------



## fsayed

Take a look at @indiatvnews's Tweet:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/744152559036706816


----------



## Ankit Kumar

fsayed said:


> Take a look at @indiatvnews's Tweet:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/744152559036706816


Actually correct. Big ticket reforms are nowhere. GST and Land Bill .... if I leave the two, even then one major thing which the manifesto in 2014 said was simplification of taxation regime. The middle class is hurt here .. I am hopeful that Modi fulfills it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

fsayed said:


> Take a look at @indiatvnews's Tweet:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/744152559036706816



US congress is completely unbiased authority? Of course anything that does not open Indian markets to their companies for pure consumption is not counted as a "reform" by them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Here is a much more balanced look at the situation, well worth a detailed read and also to listen to the main author's interview which I have also posted:

http://www-wds.worldbank.org/extern...d/PDF/India0developm00double0digit0growth.pdf






A summary of the report for those that have not much time:

http://www.worldbank.org/en/news/pr...urban-consumption-keep-economy-on-growth-path

NEW DELHI, June 20, 2016 – The Indian economy will continue to post robust growth in the coming years, says the latest India Development Update of the World Bank. The Update also reviews the current challenges in India’s financial sector and analyzes some of the impacts of the recommendations of the 14th Finance Commission on Indian states.

According to the Update, India’s economy expanded at a faster pace in financial year (FY) 2016[1] even as a number of its growth engines stalled. Agriculture – having faced two consecutive drought years – rural household consumption, private investments, and exports have not performed to potential. The oil bonanza most directly benefited the government, which for the first time in five years exceeded its revenue collection targets and used the resources to contain the fiscal deficit, transfer more resources to states, and spend more on infrastructure. Capital spending by the central government was ramped up, its efforts amplified by state governments that had additional resources from larger fiscal devolution.

But it was urban households who were the main drivers of growth in FY 2016. The manufacturing and services sectors, which expanded 7.4 and 8.9 percent, respectively, also created urban jobs. Inflation abated, primarily because of lower food prices. Lower inflation raised real incomes, and allowed RBI to cut interest rates, which favored the financially-connected urban households.

To remain on this growth path and sustain growth at 7.6 percent into FY17, the challenge for the Indian economy is to activate the stalled engines – agricultural growth and rural demand; trade; and private investment, while ensuring that demand from urban households and public investments, what the Update describes as theworking engines of the economy, do not run out of fuel. The dissipation of the large boost from historically low oil prices in the past year will make this a challenging task, but prospects of a normal monsoon will help, the Update suggests.

The Update, a twice yearly report on the Indian economy and its prospects, expects India’s economic growth to be at 7.6 percent in 2016-2017, followed by a modest acceleration to 7.7 percent in 2017-2018 and 7.8 percent in 2018-2019. Even while uncertainty about the momentum of growth is high and downside risks substantial, these risks can be balanced in the short run by the possible upside from a favorable monsoon, says the Update. According to the Update, the most significant near-and medium-term risks stem from the banking sector and its ability to finance private investment which continues to face several impediments in the form of excess global capacity, regulatory and policy challenges, in addition to corporate debt overhang. 

_“There are good reasons for confidence in India’s near-term prospects. However, a pickup in investments is crucial to sustain economic growth in the longer term. The recently approved Bankruptcy Code is helpful in this regard, and once it is implemented it will help unleash the productivity that Indian firms need in order to create jobs and become globally competitive,” _said Onno Ruhl, World Bank Country Director in India. 

In less than three decades, India’s financial sector has evolved from an essentially state-controlled system toward one with greater participation of private banks and generally more competition. Banks currently have capital levels in excess of regulatory requirements, regulations have been strengthened, and overall credit growth in real terms has been resilient. On the other hand, concerns have arisen about growing non-performing assets (NPAs) and declining credit growth, particularly in public sector banks (PSBs).

The Update suggests two key reform fronts for the financial sector. First, accelerate the ongoing structural transformation of the sector toward one that is more market-oriented and competitive, for example by providing a roadmap for relaxing government mandates on banks. Second, address the NPA challenge, both by its branches (through recapitalization of PSBs and providing tools for banks to manage stressed assets), and its roots (through stronger governance of both commercial banks as well as the corporate sectors that have generated the largest share of NPAs).

_“India’s financial sector has performed well on many dimensions and can be a reliable pillar of future economic growth. However, accelerating structural reforms and addressing the non-performing asset (NPA) challenge remain urgent tasks,” _said Frederico Gil Sander, Senior Country Economist and main author of the India Development Update.

Another significant step taken by the government has been the greater devolutionof the spending power from the center to the states and local bodies, the Update says. States are now responsible for 57 percent of the spending, which accounts for 16 percent of GDP. Of this, nearly 74 percent of the funds are untied (compared to an average of 57 percent during the 13th Finance Commission period), allowing more flexibility to states.

An analysis of the FY17 budget documents of 20 states suggests all states gained following the implementation of the 14th FC recommendations in FY16, but the extent of gains varied significantly. Tax devolution increased everywhere, even for states that saw a reduction in their inter-state share, such as Bihar and Rajasthan. Overall, transfer of grants to states increased by 0.7 percent of GDP in FY16 compared to the budget estimate of a net increase of 0.5 percent.

Health and education expenditures increased in almost every state in FY16.Combined health and education expenditures increased in 13 of the 14 states for which data was available. Education expenditures generally increased more than health, likely on account of implementation of the Right to Education Act and as states allocated additional amounts to cover lower contributions from the centrally sponsored schemes. On average, states increased health and education expenditures by 0.4 percent of GSDP. Uttar Pradesh spent over one-third of its additional resources on health and education. Rajasthan and Kerala stand out as spending the equivalent of over 70 percent of additional resources on health, education, and infrastructure.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fsayed

[[UC News]#Brexit knocks off over Rs 4 lakh crore from Indian markets#
http://m.deccanherald.com/section.p...entry=browser&entry1=shareback&entry2=widget] is good,have a look at it!


----------



## Nilgiri

Long overdue:

http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...r-30-billion-exports/articleshow/52869230.cms

NEW DELHI: India's cabinet on Wednesday approved a package for the textiles sector with measures such as tax sops and relaxation of labour laws, with a three-year target of 10 million more jobs, $30 billion additional exports and $11 billion fresh investment. 

The package was approved at a meeting of the cabinet presided over by Prime Minister Narendra Modi, which took note of India's falling share in the global textile exports to Bangladesh and Vietnam, yet with the potential to grab the market being ceded by China. 

Briefing reporters later, officials said the package includes full burden of provident fund on government, reduction in yearly working days for calculation of income tax rebate and additional subsidy for machinery under the amended technology upgradation fund scheme. 

As per official data, the textiles and apparel sector already contributes 14 per cent to India's factory output, 4 per cent to its GDP and 13 per cent, or nearly $40 billion, to exports. With 45 million people engaged in it, it is also among the largest sources of employment in the country. 

Officials said the new package was mainly aimed at women empowerment since they constitute 70 per cent of the workforce in the garment industry. This apart, the measures are labour-friendly and will create jobs and economies of scale and boost exports, they said

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## fsayed

Game changer for Indian economy 

@nair @proud_indian @Roybot @jbgt90 @Sergi @Water Car Engineer @dadeechi @kurup @Rain Man @kaykay @Abingdonboy @SR-91 @nang2 @Stephen Cohen @anant_s

@jbgt90 @ranjeet @4GTejasBVR @The_Showstopper @guest11 @ranjeet

@GURU DUTT @HariPrasad

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## anant_s

fsayed said:


> Game changer for Indian economy



A market you cannot afford to ignore

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ryuzaki

Reliance Jio is offering 10 GB 4G data for Rs 93/month,I think this is going to disrupt the market!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anant_s

Ryuzaki said:


> Reliance Jio is offering 10 GB 4G data for Rs 93/month,I think this is going to disrupt the market!











Ryuzaki said:


> I think this is going to disrupt the market!


This might even bother broadband service providers

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dray

Ryuzaki said:


> Reliance Jio is offering 10 GB 4G data for Rs 93/month,I think this is going to disrupt the market!



Is this true? What is the source? I got a Jio connection under their preview scheme, 3 months unlimited.....the network coverage is very complete and speed is awesome, they even have live TV on mobile with 300 channels, constant speed here is 15 mbps or more, sometimes 20 mbps. I disconnected my Airtel broadband (1 mbps connection) and deactivated Vodafone 3G (Bulshit mbps connection).


----------



## Ryuzaki

Rain Man said:


> Is this true? What is the source? I got a Jio connection under their preview scheme, 3 months unlimited.....the network coverage is very complete and speed is awesome, they even have live TV on mobile with 300 channels, constant speed here is 15 mbps or more, sometimes 20 mbps. I disconnected my Airtel broadband (1 mbps connection) and deactivated Vodafone 3G (Bulshit mbps connection).



I saw it on Zee news i think.

Anyways wireless cannot compete with fiber,i pay Rs 5000 for 100 mbps 230 gb data(then 5 mbps unlimited).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dray

Ryuzaki said:


> I saw it on Zee news i think.
> 
> Anyways wireless cannot compete with fiber,i pay Rs 5000 for 100 mbps 230 gb data(then 5 mbps unlimited).



 It must be for business use?


----------



## proud_indian

Ryuzaki said:


> I saw it on Zee news i think.
> 
> Anyways wireless cannot compete with fiber,i pay Rs 5000 for 100 mbps 230 gb data(then 5 mbps unlimited).



750 rs. for 2mbps 75gb and then 500 kbps unlimited


----------



## HariPrasad

Ryuzaki said:


> Reliance Jio is offering 10 GB 4G data for Rs 93/month,I think this is going to disrupt the market!


recently I have been given 3 month unlimite 4 g free. Some day i use 2 GB a day.


----------



## Echo_419

Ryuzaki said:


> I saw it on Zee news i think.
> 
> Anyways wireless cannot compete with fiber,i pay Rs 5000 for 100 mbps 230 gb data(then 5 mbps unlimited).



Looks like I am getting robbed by Airtel thugs

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ryuzaki

Rain Man said:


> It must be for business use?



No,let's just say I love downloading stuff

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed

HariPrasad said:


> recently I have been given 3 month unlimite 4 g free. Some day i use 2 GB a day.





proud_indian said:


> 750 rs. for 2mbps 75gb and then 500 kbps unlimited





proud_indian said:


> 750 rs. for 2mbps 75gb and then 500 kbps unlimited





Ryuzaki said:


> I saw it on Zee news i think.
> 
> Anyways wireless cannot compete with fiber,i pay Rs 5000 for 100 mbps 230 gb data(then 5 mbps unlimited).





Rain Man said:


> It must be for business use?


Bros I m currently using 1mbps unlimited just 400rs

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dray

@proud_indian @Ryuzaki @fsayed Which service provider you have got for your internet?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## itachii

Nilgiri said:


> Long overdue:
> 
> http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...r-30-billion-exports/articleshow/52869230.cms
> 
> NEW DELHI: India's cabinet on Wednesday approved a package for the textiles sector with measures such as tax sops and relaxation of labour laws, with a three-year target of 10 million more jobs, $30 billion additional exports and $11 billion fresh investment.
> 
> The package was approved at a meeting of the cabinet presided over by Prime Minister Narendra Modi, which took note of India's falling share in the global textile exports to Bangladesh and Vietnam, yet with the potential to grab the market being ceded by China.
> 
> Briefing reporters later, officials said the package includes full burden of provident fund on government, reduction in yearly working days for calculation of income tax rebate and additional subsidy for machinery under the amended technology upgradation fund scheme.
> 
> As per official data, the textiles and apparel sector already contributes 14 per cent to India's factory output, 4 per cent to its GDP and 13 per cent, or nearly $40 billion, to exports. With 45 million people engaged in it, it is also among the largest sources of employment in the country.
> 
> Officials said the new package was mainly aimed at women empowerment since they constitute 70 per cent of the workforce in the garment industry. This apart, the measures are labour-friendly and will create jobs and economies of scale and boost exports, they said



much needed step, this is one area where we can create huge number of low-skilled jobs.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fsayed

Rain Man said:


> @proud_indian @Ryuzaki @fsayed Which service provider you have got for your internet?


7star broadband ,Mumbai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## proud_indian

Rain Man said:


> @proud_indian @Ryuzaki @fsayed Which service provider you have got for your internet?



http://www.aninetwork.in/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

itachii said:


> much needed step, this is one area where we can create huge number of low-skilled jobs.



They need to improve the labour laws to have easy hire/fire to make use of seasonal work (just like there exists in farming contract labour). That's the only way to achieve larger economies of scale with flexibility of world demand cycles in say RMG...and how we can compete with Bangladesh which has access to lower tariffs from major world consumers because of its LDC category.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

Rain Man said:


> It must be for business use?



Could be long term contract lock in. I will be quite pleased/surprised if not.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

http://indiatoday.intoday.in/story/...ee-info-printed-on-your-tickets/1/698601.html

A good move....but I am surprised to see govt is subsidizing 1AC fares. @anant_s 

Can anyone give me what a typical budget airfare is for BOM-DEL??

Govt should remove 1AC subsidy. Infact most of rajdhani type subsidy should be rationalised as much as possible.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ryuzaki

Rain Man said:


> @proud_indian @Ryuzaki @fsayed Which service provider you have got for your internet?


Nextra in Noida(i pay more so I have a custom plan)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

ISRO is such a big waste of money :

http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...on-mode-under-mnregs/articleshow/52906684.cms



> The space technology is being used at the grassroots level for not just "visualisation of the assets" but also for mapping terrains to undertake other developmental works such as watershed and drought-proofing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anant_s

Nilgiri said:


> govt is subsidizing 1AC fares


To start with all types of fares on Indian Railways were historically subsidized. Slowly some of this has started to go and fares becoming more in line with the expenditure borne by railways. You must have noticed that in past few years, Railways has started to increase fares in AC classes as sleeper class is an untouchable and politically sensitive entity. Second, a lot of premier trains now have almost equal number of AC coaches vis a vis SL coaches. This makes loss borne by railways in each train lower. I'l quote example of Paschim express (Mumbai Amritsar) which i travel a lot, now has 9 AC coaches (5+3+1) against 8 SL coaches. Similarly Punjab Mail (Mumbai Firozpur), too has 8-9 AC coaches with 10 SL coaches.
Trouble lies with our mentality, where we want everything, without paying for it and as a result not only the services tend to be poor, but finances of service provider too get strained.

PS: a word for First AC. Last December, i was traveling with my family from Dahanu Road (Maharashtra) to Mathura on Paschim express. My son turned 6 last year and we brought a full ticket for him in First AC. We were allotted a cabin (4 berths) and had an elderly lady as Forth passenger. when TC came and saw ticket for my son, he smiled. When i asked why, he said, That we (4 in cabin) were the only passengers to be traveling on proper tickets, other 16 odd were either on VIP passes or Railway big shots. 
i dont know what happens elsewhere, but with scenario like this, we have none but ourselves to blame for the financial mess railway is in.



Nilgiri said:


> Govt should remove 1AC subsidy. Infact most of rajdhani type subsidy should be rationalised as much as possible


All subsidies must go and let Railway board decide the fares. That would be proper autonomy, they have been asking for long.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nilgiri

anant_s said:


> PS: a word for First AC. Last December, i was traveling with my family from Dahanu Road (Maharashtra) to Mathura on Paschim express. My son turned 6 last year and we brought a full ticket for him in First AC. We were allotted a cabin (4 berths) and had an elderly lady as Forth passenger. when TC came and saw ticket for my son, he smiled. When i asked why, he said, That we (4 in cabin) were the only passengers to be traveling on proper tickets, other 16 odd were either on VIP passes or Railway big shots.
> i dont know what happens elsewhere, but with scenario like this, we have none but ourselves to blame for the financial mess railway is in.



Yes I have seen this very thing in Railways and also the two State Air Carriers back in the day a lot. With airlines at least it can be opened to private players quite easily....hence why cost has gone down a lot for airfare and choice and quality is quite decent w.r.t what you pay for nowadays compared to the days of just Air India + Indian Airlines.

It is why I am of the belief that long term its fine to have railways infra (stations, railways etc) under overall public ownership/management (private elements can be introduced as PPP model etc)....but there must be some way to privatise train operations with multiple players....be it freight or passengers....and DBT for the poor for their tickets instead of general subsidy. Then there is also no need for separate rail budget either, it simply becomes another infra section for govt just like highways.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ryuzaki

*Cargo Exp reaches destination 13 hours ahead of schedule*

India's first time-tabled goods train Cargo Express, which commenced operation on Wednesday, today reached its destination Bengaluru 13 hours ahead of its scheduled time. 

http://www.business-standard.com/ar...3-hours-ahead-of-schedule-116061800609_1.html

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## anant_s

*India gets top rating for prudent financial market norms*
LONDON: India today got top-most ratings, along with nine other countries, for a robust financial market regulatory framework in compliance with the global benchmarks. 

Overall, the regulatory regime put in place by the Reserve Bank of India (RBI) and the Securities and Exchange Board of India (Sebi) have got better ratings than their counterparts in various countries including the US. 

As per the latest update to the 'global assessment study' of the regulatory framework for financial market infrastructure, a total of 10 jurisdictions including India have managed to secure the maximum score of '4' on a scale of one to four on all eight parameters. 

These jurisdictions include Australia, Brazil, Canada, China, Hong Kong, Japan, Russia, Singapore and Switzerland. 

'Rating Level 4' indicates that RBI and Sebi have all regulatory measures "fully in force". 

This is based on assessment studies about implementation status of the international Principles for Financial Market Infrastructure (PFMIs) in various countries.
The Bank for International Settlements (BIS) and the International Organisation of Securities Commissions (IOSCO) came out with the PFMIs in 2012. 

The IOSCO and BIS today released the third update of its Level 1 assessment of various jurisdictions. 

The US, the UK, Mexico and Turkey are among the jurisdictions that are yet to achieve full rating across all the eight parameters. 

Regulations for central counter-parties, trade repositories, payment systems, central securities depositories and securities settlement systems were taken as parameters for the assessment. 

"Overall, the third update to the Level 1 assessments shows that participating jurisdictions have continued to make progress since the previous update in completing the process of adopting legislation, regulations and/or policies that will enable them to implement the PFMI," the assessment report said. 

IOSCO is a global grouping of capital markets regulators in different countries, including Sebi, while BIS is known as the central bank for all central banks across the world. 

In Level-1, it is being assessed whether jurisdictions have completed the process of adopting the legislation, regulations and other policies that will enable them to implement the principles and responsibilities. The latest report looks into the status of each jurisdiction's legal, regulatory or policy frameworks as on January 8 this year.

http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...nancial-market-norms/articleshow/52960440.cms

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## itachii

*India Inc balance sheet improving: Financial Stability Report *



http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...ial-stability-report/articleshow/52964603.cms

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

*India jumps 19 places in World Bank’s logistics performance index*
India’s logistics performance at its key international gateways has improved in the last two years, according to a World Bank report released on Tuesday.

In the World Bank’s biennial measure of international supply chain efficiency, called Logistics Performance Index, India’s ranking has jumped from 54 in 2014 to 35 in 2016.

While Germany tops the 2016 rankings, India is ahead of comparatively advanced economies like Portugal and New Zealand. In 2016, India’s international supply chain efficiency was at 75% of top-ranked Germany, said the report titled _Connecting to Compete: 2016 Trade Logistics in the Global Economy_. This is an improvement over the 66% efficiency when compared to the leader (again Germany) in 2014.

Better performance in logistics will not only boost programmes, such as Make in India, by enabling India to become part of the global supply chain, it can also help increase trade. In 2015-16, India’s foreign trade shrank by around 15%.

The Logistics Performance Index analyses countries across six components: efficiency of customs and border management clearance, quality of trade and transport infrastructure, ease of arranging competitively priced shipments, competence and quality of logistics services, ability to track and trace consignments, and the frequency with which shipments reach consignees within scheduled or expected delivery times.

It is computed from the survey responses of about 1,051 logistics industry professionals.

Programmes, such as Make in India, and improvements in infrastructure have helped India improve its logistical performance, said Arvind Mahajan, partner and national head (energy, infrastructure and government) at KPMG India, a consultancy. He also said that the emergence of skilled professionals and technological improvements that have enabled services such as track-and-tracing have helped India close the gap with leaders.

That said, Logistics Performance Index does not address how easy or difficult it is to move goods to the hinterland. For that, World Bank has another measure—a domestic LPI which analyzes a country’s performance over four factors: infrastructure, services, border procedures and supply chain reliability.

While not all yardsticks are comparable across countries, there are some which show that India still has some way to go.

For instance, only 69% of shipments from India meet the quality criteria, compared to 72% for China and 77% for Kenya. On the other hand, it takes two and three days to clear shipments, without and with inspection, respectively—numbers comparable to China but longer than what it takes in top-ranked Germany.

Similarly, India has an average of 5 forms required for import or export, compared to 4.5 for China and 2 for Germany.

In this regard, the Goods and Services Tax (GST) has the potential to revolutionize the transport industry in India, said Capt. Uday Palsule, former managing director of Spear Logistics Pvt. Ltd. “Inter-state travel time will be drastically reduced if the hurdle of checking documents at every state border is done away with,” he said. It will also help boost the returns of the trucking industry and feed into better performance of the logistics sector, added Palsule
http://www.livemint.com/Politics/aq...ces-in-World-Banks-logistics-performance.html

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## itachii

*Modi Tells Indians: Last Chance to Pay Taxes on Undisclosed Income*

*http://blogs.wsj.com/indiarealtime/...st-chance-to-pay-taxes-on-undisclosed-income/*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Grevion

itachii said:


> *Modi Tells Indians: Last Chance to Pay Taxes on Undisclosed Income*
> 
> *http://blogs.wsj.com/indiarealtime/...st-chance-to-pay-taxes-on-undisclosed-income/*


That's a good start but the big names still wont be affected by it. Hopefully the govt
will go after them sometime in the future.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## itachii

*IKEA to hire 15,000 to set up 25 stores*

In one of the biggest hiring exercises by a foreign firm in the country, the world’s largest furniture retailer IKEA is going to hire 15,000 people to run the 25 stores it plans to open. The Swedish chain is also looking at hiring the services of 37,500 more people indirectly to assist in running its stores. “Each store would employ 500 to 600 workers and indirectly provide job opportunities for 1,500 people.

http://www.business-standard.com/ar...5-000-to-set-up-25-stores-116062900397_1.html

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Local_Legend

*PM Modi Lands A Record $1 Billion Loan From World Bank For This Pet Cause*

New Delhi: The World Bank on Thursday said it would lend India more than $1 billion for its huge solar energy programme, after Prime Minister Narendra Modi sought climate change funds from its visiting head.

PM Modi is banking on India's 300 days a year of sunshine to generate power and help fight climate change, rather than committing to emission cuts like China.

The World Bank loan is the organization's biggest solar aid for any country and comes as India has set a goal of raising its solar capacity nearly 30 times to 100 gigawatts by 2020 and is attracting mega investment proposals from top companies and institutions.

"Prime Minister Modi's personal commitment toward renewable energy, particularly solar, is the driving force behind these investments," World Bank President Jim Yong Kim said in a statement released after he met the PM.

India is the largest client of the World Bank, which lent it around $4.8 billion between 2015 and 2016.

India wants the share of non-fossil fuel in total installed power capacity to jump to 40 percent by 2030 from 30 percent currently, but there are challenges including weak finances of state distribution companies forced to sell subsidised power, difficulties hooking up solar projects to grids, and access to affordable capital.

Still India reckons its renewable energy industry could generate business opportunities worth $160 billion this decade, making it a lucrative market that has already attracted big global players such as Japan's Softbank Corp and Taiwan's Foxconn.
*
http://profit.ndtv.com/news/industr...an-from-world-bank-for-this-pet-cause-1426474*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/748428303237677056


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/748428210371629057

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/748489403866058753

Sanghi world bank president

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## kadamba-warrior

Star Wars said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/748428303237677056
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/748428210371629057



V. good first steps although these are not irrigation canals but swale-like structures to stop run off in order to recharge ground water while preventing soil erosion.

Needs to replicated throughout the drought prone areas!



Star Wars said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/748428303237677056
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/748428210371629057



Here is another very nice article that elucidates in very simple steps what Modi can do specifically for farmers and India's long term food security interests. Mirrors my own views on what government at the center can do something so simple that will transform the lives of farmers for ever!

If he does just these 3 things listed out in the article and NOTHING else, he will still have my vote forever!

http://indianexpress.com/article/in...ings-government-can-do-for-agriculture-today/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ryuzaki

Power Sector: Y-o-Y comparison

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/749201773420683264

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/749451381937958912

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/748115471833137152

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/749458245786402816

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Nilgiri

Ryuzaki said:


> Power Sector: Y-o-Y comparison



Capacity addition is much welcome and needed and govt has done a great job so far under Mr. Goyal.

HOWEVER, now the bigger more important focus now should be on improving discoms and making sure UDAY is a success nationally. Rajasthan style debt auction system should be the model for every state....it is non-BJP states that are in the biggest trouble and really need to get action plan pushed to solve this headache.

In fact I feel rather than alloting more money to states relative to centre automatically, there should have been some metric in place regarding the nature of reforms in the state and their fiscal accountability and healthiness. No point giving more heroin to a heroin addict hoping he will change....need to cut it off, squeeze him and force him to change the behaviour.

But at least the well managed states are now getting rewarded and more disparity will be created over time that people will hopefully recognise. UDAY will be one cog in this for them. The lag between states will increasingly be due to the administrations of those states and their fiscal attitude. I hope that people will be able to realise this and vote accordingly....but masses are still way too gullible and undereducated it seems.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kaykay

Ryuzaki said:


> Power Sector: Y-o-Y comparison


A clear 34 GW rise in total capacity in just one year...Awesome work there.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ryuzaki

Gigantic oil refinery coming up

*India's biggest oil refinery on west coast to cost $30 bn *

Read more at:
http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...ofinterest&utm_medium=text&utm_campaign=cppst

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ryuzaki

*Power output growth doubles to 9.5% in 2016*

*http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...ubles-to-9-5-in-2016/articleshow/53043613.cms*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nilgiri

Ryuzaki said:


> *Power output growth doubles to 9.5% in 2016*
> 
> *http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...ubles-to-9-5-in-2016/articleshow/53043613.cms*



So thats about 12.7% increase in gen capacity and 9.5% in actual power output.

Hopefully in coming years power output increase will get even closer to capacity increase.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## proud_indian



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kadamba-warrior

Nilgiri said:


> So thats about 12.7% increase in gen capacity and 9.5% in actual power output.
> 
> Hopefully in coming years power output increase will get even closer to capacity increase.



I think it would be unwise to move Piyush Goyal to another ministry now since the job is only half done and a lot needs to be done. I am not sure if any new minister in his place can keep up with the rate of progress in a ministry as crucial as Power.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed

Take a look at @friendscongress's Tweet:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/750004508449710081
Take a look at @bsindia's Tweet:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/749942094454632448

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Grevion

fsayed said:


> Take a look at @friendscongress's Tweet:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/750004508449710081
> Take a look at @bsindia's Tweet:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/749942094454632448


Yeah I saw his interview on India Today. It was an interview on 25 years since the 1991 reforms. He did said some sane things though.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Hope Nirmala Sitharaman and Smriti Irani are on the ball and push the textiles tarriff issue strongly:

http://www.bbc.com/news/business-36740101

*UK starts post-Brexit India trade talks*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

*India Inc reaps gains from higher infra spend: Deutsche Bank*

*



*

Deutsche Bank said increasing infrastructure spending through revival of targeted public spends has been an important part of the government's economic strategy. Though there was an initial scepticism on the success of this strategy, the progress — particularly in the power, coal, road, and railways sectors — is now becoming visible, and has also started showing tangible results. 

Read more at:
http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...ofinterest&utm_medium=text&utm_campaign=cppst

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Ryuzaki

*Government's tax kitty swells to Rs 3.24 lakh crore in April-June*

NEW DELHI: Direct tax collection increased 24.8% in the April-June quarter while indirect tax collection was up 30.8% compared to that a year ago, data released by the government on Friday showed. 

Read more at:
http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...ofinterest&utm_medium=text&utm_campaign=cppst

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

Government preparing action plan to attract more FDI in dairy sector 

NEW DELHI: Aiming to double farmers' income in the next five years, the Centre is chalking out a national action plan to attract more foreign investment in the dairy sector. 

Read more at:
http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...ofinterest&utm_medium=text&utm_campaign=cppst

@Kashmiri Pandit

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ranjeet

Good news for Agri sector.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## CorporateAffairs

NaMo says 8% growth should be the target.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kashmiri Pandit

Nilgiri said:


> Government preparing action plan to attract more FDI in dairy sector
> 
> NEW DELHI: Aiming to double farmers' income in the next five years, the Centre is chalking out a national action plan to attract more foreign investment in the dairy sector.
> 
> Read more at:
> http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...ofinterest&utm_medium=text&utm_campaign=cppst
> 
> @Kashmiri Pandit

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed

http://m.economictimes.com/markets/...sectors-is-a-mistake/articleshow/53148634.cms

Shankar Sharma believes long before Narendra Modi, Manmohan Singh and PV Narasimha Rao, it was Jawaharlal Nehru who did a much better job than his successors


----------



## Raul_AD

Nirma to Buy Lafarge Cement.

http://www.business-standard.com/ar...nirma-ltd-for-1-4-billion-116071100198_1.html

LafargeHolcim has agreed to sell its Lafarge India business to Nirma Ltd for an enterprise value of around $1.4 billion, the world's biggest cement maker said on Monday.

"This agreement is an important step in our 3.5 billion Swiss franc ($3.56 billion) divestment programme," LafargeHolcim Chief Executive Eric Olsen said in a statement.

"With this deal, two-thirds of the programme has been secured and the remainder of the program is well on track. We are confident that we will meet our target by the end of this year," the statement added.

The deal, the proceeds of which will be used to pay down LafargeHolcim's debt, is subject to approval by the Competition Commission of India.


----------



## TejasMk3

PM Narendra Modi could name Arvind Panagariya as RBI chief: Reports

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nilgiri

TejasMk3 said:


> PM Narendra Modi could name Arvind Panagariya as RBI chief: Reports



Good choice if true....and good continuation from RR.


----------



## Nilgiri

Automobile sales soar 10.7 per cent in June 

Read more at:
http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...ofinterest&utm_medium=text&utm_campaign=cppst

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...another-36-countries/articleshow/53182994.cms

*Soon, e-visa for another 36 countries*

*HIGHLIGHTS
*


*

The Union tourism ministry plans to extend online visas to 36 countries

According to sources, the proposal has been sent for approval to the ministry of home affairs

If accepted, 186 countries will now be able to access online visa to travel to India
*
*Among the countries that have been shortlisted are: Iran, Egypt, Qatar, Bahrain, Saudi Arabia, Maldives, Italy, Nigeria, Turkey, Ethiopia, Kazakhstan and Morocco. The online visa scheme that was launched in November 2013 has been steadily expanded and has become a popular alternative for tourists.

More at:

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...another-36-countries/articleshow/53182994.cms*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nilgiri

Chinese corporation to bid for Rs 40,000 crore highway contract in India

http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...ay-contract-in-india/articleshow/53183652.cms

NEW DELHI: China Railway Construction Corporation, one of the largest construction companies in the world, has evinced interest in bidding for Rs 35,000-40,000 crore worth of highway contracts in India.

Top executives of the Chinese construction major held a meeting with National Highways Authority of India (NHAI) Chairman Raghav Chandra on Monday to discuss the proposal.

"They are keen on bidding for around 3,000-km highway contracts. They will be participating in hybrid annuity, build-operatetransfer (BOT) and engineering, procurement and construction (EPC) models," Chandra told ET.

This would be the single largest foreign investment in the country's roads sector if the Chinese company succeeds in fulfilling the criteria set by the government. The company could also bid for several expressway projects that are considered to be high traction in terms of return on investment.

The Chinese corporation builds 60% of highways and 80 per cent of railway tracks in China. India's road transport and highways ministry has set a construction target of 40 km per day, or 15,000 km for the current financial year.

The target to award highway contracts is 25,000 km. Construction of 15,000 km of highways would cost around Rs 1.5 lakh crore. However, the ministry has received only Rs 57,000 crore as budgetary support and is hopeful of getting Rs 10,000 crore more from the finance ministry.

A lot of foreign investors and construction companies have come forward to bid for road projects in recent months. Road transport and highways minister Nitin Gadkari is slated to meet several investment firms, including JP Morgan and Goldman Sachs, during his ongoing US trip.

The revival of investor interest in roads sector has been credited to 21 policy changes that the Narendra Modi-led government has introduced in recent months to make investments in the sector more attractive. The changes include relaxing the exit policy for investors and innovative payment methods in hybrid annuity and engineering, procurement and construction models.

Investor interest in the sector had weakened drastically after 2010 due to difficulties related to land acquisition and getting various approvals, besides public opposition to toll collection. Projects worth less than Rs 10,000 crore were awarded in FY15.

In the previous year, the value of projects awarded to public-private partnerships (PPPs) was less than Rs 1,000 crore, as companies were unable to raise funds.






@TaiShang @Chinese-Dragon @Chinese Bamboo @Dungeness @Kiss_of_the_Dragon @greenwood @Genesis

40,000 crore = about 6 billion USD.

Would like to see more Sino-Indian cooperation and investment!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Stephen Cohen

*Boeing, Airbus duel for $12 billion order from SpiceJet*
Boeing and Airbus are locked in a battle to supply SpiceJet with as many as 100 planes, and both are offering aggressive discounts

http://www.livemint.com/Companies/H...-duel-for-12-billion-order-from-SpiceJet.html

*Boeing, Airbus duel for $12 billion order from SpiceJet*

Boeing and Airbus are locked in a battle to supply SpiceJet with as many as 100 planes, and both are offering aggressive discounts

At least eight budget carriers dot the skies of India, where air travel grew more than 20% last year, according to the International Air Transport Association. Photo: Pradeep Gaur/Mint


*New Delhi/Farnborough:* Two years ago, SpiceJet Ltd was fighting for survival as creditors retreated and oil companies refused to refuel its airliners. Today, the world’s biggest planemakers are wooing the recovering Indian budget carrier for a potential blockbuster order worth about $12 billion.

Boeing Co. and Airbus Group SE are locked in a battle to supply SpiceJet with as many as 100 planes, and both are offering aggressive discounts in negotiations that have intensified in the past few months, according to people with direct knowledge of the talks, who asked not to be identified as the discussions are private.

A win would be key for Boeing, with the US manufacturer lagging behind its European rival in India’s burgeoning budget-airline market, one of the key sources of industry growth globally. Segment leader IndiGo and the local units of Singapore Airlines Ltd and AirAsia Bhd, which fly only Airbus jets, have squeezed Boeing’s prospects in a market where air travel is growing at a pace faster than in China or the US.

“Losing SpiceJet would be a big blow to Boeing,” said Amber Dubey, a New Delhi-based consultant heading aerospace at KPMG. SpiceJet chairman Ajay Singh “knows this and hence is perhaps having interesting conversations with both.”

*Ramping up*

The Indian discount airline needs to ramp up its 43-plane fleet quickly to pose a meaningful threat to IndiGo, which controls 38.5% of the market and flies 108 aircraft. IndiGo’s owner, InterGlobe Aviation Ltd, has placed orders for 430 Airbus A320neo planes, with a target to build a 1,000-jet fleet eventually.

A SpiceJet spokesman confirmed that Singh is attending this week’s Farnborough Air Show in the UK, but declined to say whether an order announcement is imminent. Boeing said in an email that it will continue to work with SpiceJet to deliver its fleet needs.

“Airbus enjoys 70 percent market share in India and most Indian carriers are growing their business with us,” said Airbus spokesman Justin Dubon. “We’d be delighted to help SpiceJet too.”

Bombardier Inc., which is enjoying a revival with its C Series narrow-body jet starting service and winning a benchmark deal with Delta Air Lines Inc., is in a separate race for more than 50 smaller planes that SpiceJet is buying. The Canadian aircraft producer will be competing against Brazil’s Embraer SA and the Avions de Transport Regional, or ATR, joint venture of Airbus and Italy’s Leonardo-Finmeccanica SpA.

At least eight budget carriers dot the skies of India, where air travel grew more than 20% last year, according to the International Air Transport Association. In comparison, passenger traffic in China rose about 10% and less than 5% in the US, IATA said in December.

India also poses risks, with some carriers failing due to fuel taxes, tariffs and low fares. As many as 17 airlines in India have shut down in the past two decades, while accumulated losses of operating airlines have reachedRs.60,000 crore, according to a research paper published in June by consulting company KPMG and the Associated Chambers of Commerce of India.

*Profit dip*

Liquor baron Vijay Mallya’s Kingfisher Airlines Ltd was the most recent carrier to stop flying in 2012 after defaulting on payments to banks, vendors, airports and staff. SpiceJet was almost about to go down that path in December 2014, when it grounded the fleet for a day after oil companies refused to fuel its planes on credit, before retrenching and bouncing back.

A boom in Asian air travel may provide the bright spot that the planemakers are looking for as last month’s so-called Brexit referendum for the UK to leave the European Union adds to uncertainty clouding the global economy while low fuel prices sap demand for new, more efficient jets. On Monday, the first day of the Farnborough expo, Asian airlines were set to give the biggest boost to both Boeing and Airbus.

China’s Xiamen Airlines signed an agreement to buy 30 Boeing 737 Max 200 planes valued at $3.39 billion at list price. India’s Go Airlines India Pvt. is in talks with Airbus to purchase approximately 70 more A320neos worth $7.5 billion, adding to the 72 ordered two years ago, people familiar with the matter said.

The Indian market can absorb as many as 60 narrow-body aircraft a year, said KPMG’s Dubey, adding that Prime Minister Narendra Modi’s push for regional connectivity will help expand the flier base “significantly.”

“Looking at the delivery schedule of existing orders, there’s clearly space for more,” Dubey said. *Bloomberg*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

*Indian economy can have 25% share of manufacturing by 2025: Report*

NEW DELHI: India is expected to increase the share of manufacturing in the overall economy to 25 per cent by 2025 from the current 16 per cent on account of various measures taken by the government, Dun & Bradstreet said today. 

The various steps taken by the government in terms of measures for ease of doing business, creation of conducive environment for the manufacturing activities, focus on improving industrial policies and FDI enhancement would aid in reviving the manufacturing sector and achieving global competitiveness, it said in a statement. 

"We expect India to realise the target of 25 per cent share of manufacturing in overall economy at best by 2025. Going forward, changing economics of production and distribution and frequent shifts in consumer demand will require manufacturers to adopt new process and make new products," Arun Singh, Lead Economist, Dun & Bradstreet India, said. 

Indian manufacturing companies will have to adapt and increase their focus on developing advanced manufacturing capabilities if they wish to stay competitive at the higher ends of the value chain, he added. 

Singh also said that consumption as well as investment demand is likely to remain healthy, support overall growth momentum and push India's nominal GDP to reach USD 6.4 trillion by FY 2025 with real Gross Value Added expected to grow at an average rate of 7.9 per cent till FY 2025. 

The manufacturing sector is expected to be the major driver of growth in the coming decade, he said.

http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...uring-by-2025-report/articleshow/53181433.cms

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nilgiri




----------



## itachii

*June exports rise by 1.27%, end 18-month downward spiral*
India’s merchandise exports rose in June after eighteen straight months of decline.
*
Exports rose by 1.27%, to $22.57 billion in June, against $22.28 billion in June 2015, government data showed on Friday. 

Exports had last recorded growth in November, 2014 rising 7.27% year-on-year.* Besides a global slowdown, the severe fall is attributed to global factors like a decline in commodity prices and sluggishness in the Chinese economy, among others. As compared to this, during the 2008-09 global financial meltdown, the decline was for nine months in a row.
*
Lat month, exports had contracted by 0.79%, to $22.17 billion, the rate of fall steadily decreasing for the last six months barring April, when it spiked to 6.74%.*

Cumulative exports for the 2016-2017 financial year (April-June) stood at $65.31 billion as compared to $ 66.69 billion for the comparable period in the last financial year.

Commerce and Industry minister Nirmala Sitharaman had recently said that she believed exports have reached their lowest possible levels and would start growing soon.

*Imports, however, declined by 7.33 % to $30.66 billion in June as compared to the year ago period, when it was $33.11 billion*. Cumulative imports in the current financial year reached $84.54 billion as compared to $ 98.91 billion in the previous year. Trade deficit narrowed to $8.11 billion in June as compared to $10.82 billion a year ago.

*Total exports had stood at $261 billion in the last financial year. This was a 15.85% decline from the over $310 billion worth of trade conducted by the country in the previous financial year. While the government had targeted $300 billion of exports, the figure had to be revised downwards to $260-270 billion after merchandise trade remained negative throughout the last financial year.*


http://www.business-standard.com/ar...-18-month-downward-spiral-116071500967_1.html

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Ankit Kumar 002

I intend to start a dedicated thread for discussing news , Developments , proposals , problems, expectations , promises ...... everything related to Indian Railways. There's a lot happening everyday , and its an attempt to collect all that in a single thread.

I will try to keep it updated , @anant_s your help appreciated.

Railways Unite us From North





To South

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
2 | Like Like:
20


----------



## Ankit Kumar 002

New Unreserved Coaches , Deen Dayalu Coach Revealed.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/755400980938711042
Aquaguard among other facilities in Deen Dayalu Coach. First in Indian Railways. 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/755416973618524160
गरीबों का दीनदयालु कोच 'अमीरी' सुविधाओं से लैस है। अनारक्षित श्रेणी की इस कोच में बॉयोटॉयलेट और डस्टबिन के साथ पानी पीने के लिए एक्वागार्ड भी लगा है, जो अभी तक किसी भी श्रेणी के कोच में नहीं है। इस कोच की एक बड़ी खासियत यह भी है कि दिव्यांगों की सुविधाओं को ध्यान में रखते हुए आपातकालीन द्वार से लेकर सीट तक में ब्रेल लिपि का उपयोग किया गया है, ताकि आँखों से देखने में अक्षम यात्री ब्रेल लिपि से पढ़कर जानकारी हासिल कर सकें।

इस कोच को राजधानी, शताब्दी और दुरंतो को छोड़ कर सभी मेल/एक्सप्रेस कोच में लगाया जाएगा। ताकि अनारक्षित श्रेणी के टिकट पर सफर करने वाले यात्रियों को परेशानी न हो। इसके अलावा भी कोच में कई खासियत हैं। रेलमंत्री सुरेश प्रभु ने नई दिल्ली रेलवे स्टेशन पर इस कोच का निरीक्षण किया।

गद्देदार सीट 
बजट में घोषणा के बाद तैयार किए जा रहे दीनदयालु कोच में सीट गद्देदार हैं। पीयूएफ फोम से बैठने की सीट को कवर किया गया है। ताकि यात्री आराम से सफर कर सके। ख़ास बात यह भी है कि ऊपर की सीट को भी गद्देदार बनाया गया है। अभी तक ये सीटें तख़्त की होती थी। क्योंकि इस पर सामान रखे जाते थे। लेकिन देखा गया कि लोग उस पर भी बैठकर सफर करने को मजबूर हैं। इसलिए रेल मंत्री ने इस सीट को भी गद्देदार बनाने का आदेश दिया।

टॉयलेट भी अलग तरह के
नये डिजाइन के कोच में विशेषतौर पर टॉयलेट इंडिकेटर भी लगे हैं। इसका फायदा यह होगा कि शौचालय का इस्तेमाल कोई कर रहा होगा तो इंडिकेटर से यात्री अपने सीट पर बैठे-बैठे पता कर सकेगा कि शौचालय खाली है या भरा हुआ है। सभी बायो टॉयलेट हैं।

एक्वागार्ड लगा कोच
इस कोच में दो एक्वागार्ड लगे हैं। इससे लोगों को पीने के पानी के लिए स्टेशनों पर उतर कर पानी नहीं भरना होगा। साथ ही शुद्ध और साफ़ पानी भी मिलेगा।

कोच की अन्य खासियत
नये बनने वाले कोच की अन्य खासियत में बॉयो टॉयलेट, गेट के समीप खड़े होने के लिए हैंडल, पीने के पानी के लिए आरओ, मोबाइल व लैपटॉप चार्ज करने के लिए ज्यादा से ज्यादा प्वाइंट लगे हैं। इस कोच में जे-हुक लगे हैं, ताकि लंबवत सामान को भी आसानी से उसपर टांगा जा सके। शौचालय का फ्लोर पोलिमराइज्ड कोटिंग वाला है। 

इन कोच फैक्ट्री तैयार हो रहे हैं
रेलवे मंत्रालय ने नये डिजाइन के कोच तैयार करने का रेलवे बोर्ड से स्वीकृत डिजाइन को कपूरथला, चेन्नई, रायबरेली कोच फैक्ट्री के महाप्रबंधकों को सूचित कर दिया है। एक कोच अभी तैयार हुआ है और भी कोच तैयार किए जा रहे हैं।

http://hindi.eenaduindia.com/State/...-dayalu-Coach-for-Second-Class-passengers.vpf

Features of Deen Dayalu Coach. 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/755422796919009282

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/755386281522331653

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## anant_s



Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## anant_s

Sharing something, i posted on FB just a while back.

*The French Connection*
Long before French Engineering Giant Alstom, signed an agreement to provide its behemoth Prima 2, 8 axle locos for heavy haul DFC lines, India had another sweet memory associated with France.
After Independence, IR wisely chose to electrify its heavy traffic lines and was operating legacy 1500 Volt DC lines in Bombay and Madras (both then) regions, primarily for Sub urban short distance EMU trains.
For Calcutta, idea of using 3000 V DC was thought as best course of action, but around that time, India commissioned a study by French Railway (SNCF), 5 member team led by F Nouvion.
It presented what was one of the most comprehensive report working down to last penny, cost of owning a 25 kV, 50 Hz OHE network.
the study included for Calcutta Gomoh and Igatpuri Bhusawal Sections.
It predicted the benefits of AC traction and also foresaw, how it would be one day possible for end to end electric traction between Calcutta and Madras and Mumbai and Delhi. Well they were right 
The first loco BB/M1 (French 4 axle, monomotor design) under AC wires, later classified as WAG 1, ran in 1959, with a French substation at Kendposi.
From there, things changed forever. & Don't we love it.
Thanks SNCF!!



















India Later honored the prolific engineer from France by naming one of their freight locomotive (WAG 5 class) as NOUVION.




@gslv mk3 @Ryuzaki @Vergennes @Abingdonboy @Roybot @jbgt90 @PARIKRAMA @Taygibay

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
19


----------



## Ankit Kumar 002

This one thing is very important. Clean drinking water , even when travelling in 3AC , my mothers concern about me is if I am carrying ample drinking water from home.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/755380779904098304
Free WIFI.... 4th most important thing after food/water, clothes and shelter.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/755248904489332737
Note this information , very useful , travelling anywhere on railways , and upset about cleanliness , do as stated. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/755406714741063680

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## PARIKRAMA

@Ankit Kumar 002
A very good initiative and a solid one..
Indian Railways is serving a large percentage of population and has seen ups and downs.. The times and technology based changes sometimes occur sometimes are delayed.

I was wishing for such a thread for some time and was about to talk with my very good friend and brother @anant_s who has a plethora of information in this topic.

@anant_s : Sir, with this thread you can combine all such news at one place.

@WAJsal : Please look for this thread and perhaps make this thread sticky instead of Indian budget thread. This is one topic which will have much better information/news and when we have good folks like anant and ankit and others updating it regularly, it makes sense as well

Side Note
Anant/ankit
can you also provide the links of all other railway threads in one of your posts. That way we can have at least the links for quicker access.

The Talgo thread for example to other threads by anant were a gem.. so it would make perfect sense to at least have thread links in one of the posts

Ankit- Pls put a Indian Railways photograph and emblem at the top of the post #1 as that will put a perspective of what we are accumulating here.

Tagging folks

@Abingdonboy @Taygibay @Picdelamirand-oil @Vergennes @randomradio @MilSpec @Koovie @Echo_419 @Dash @hellfire @ito @SR-91 @AMCA @DesiGuy1403 @ranjeet @hellfire @fsayed @SpArK @AUSTERLITZ @nair @proud_indian @Roybot @jbgt90 @Sergi @Water Car Engineer @dadeechi @kurup @Rain Man @kaykay @Joe Shearer @Tshering22 @Dandpatta @danger007 @Didact @Soumitra @SrNair
@TejasMk3@jbgt90 @ranjeet @4GTejasBVR @The_Showstopper @guest11 @egodoc222 @Nilgiri @SarthakGanguly @Omega007 @GURU DUTT @HariPrasad @JanjaWeed @litefire @AMCA @Perpendicular @Spectre@litefire @AMCA @Perpendicular@Ryuzaki @CorporateAffairs @GR!FF!N @migflug @Levina[/QUOTE]

Sirs and Mam's - 
Pls contribute all about Indian Railways in this thread...
Its a big topic and will require all of your combined contribution.

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## anant_s

PARIKRAMA said:


> can you also provide the links of all other railway threads in one of your posts.


https://defence.pk/threads/indian-railways-freight-transportation-past-present-future.397208/
https://defence.pk/threads/indian-railway-photography-stories.332702/

https://defence.pk/threads/12000-hp-locomotives-for-indian-railways.395060/

these three can straightaway be merged into this thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Ankit Kumar 002

Links to details of all Electric Locomotive active in Indian Railways updated as of July 2016.
http://elocos.railnet.gov.in/Holding/holding_07_16.pdf

And diesel locomotives 

http://www.indianrailways.gov.in/ra.../downloads/Traction/2016/Diesel_July_2016.pdf

Note:- These do not include Shunters.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/755446106021105665
Future of Indian Railways 

Locomotives 
Locomotives are the driving force ahead of railway rakes carrying hundreds of thousands of Indians in this huge maze of railway lines in India , an a modernisation is a must to ensure they continue to work.

I try to post out the present , ongoing and planned projects to replace and augment the locomotive roaster of IR.

*1.* Diesel Locomotive Works in in a partnership with General Electric, which has invested ₹2,052 crore (US$305 million) for its construction. It will supply Indian Railways with over 1000 locomotives of modified GE Evolution Series Locomotives to Indian Railways of power 4,400HP and 6,000HP. The Evolution Series was named as one of the "10 Locomotives That Changed Railroading" by industry publication Trains Magazine. The Evolution Series engine is a 12-cylinder diesel engine, whose performance is the same as its 16-cylinder predecessor and that too by consuming lesser fuel. If its fuel efficiency is to be represented in numbers, this engine uses up to 5% less fuel during its lifetime. What’s more is that the Evolution Series engine reduces pollution by more than 70% fewer particulates and 60% fewer nitrogen oxide emissions.












*2.* Electric Locomotive Works with Alstom, which has invested ₹1,293.57 crore (US$192 million). The factories will provide Indian Railways with 800 electric locomotives of 12,000 horse power each. They will especially be used to power very long goods rake at the upcoming dedicated freight corridors , while being much more efficient.









3. High Power Goods Locomotives from Japan, for Westen Dedicated Freight Corridor. Of the 200 locomotives, 40 will be imported from Japan, with the remaining 160 manufactured on home soil, according to the Press Trust of India. The 9,000HP electric engines will help Indian Rail haul 6,000t of freight per locomotive, compared to the existing capacity of 5,000t.





continued in next post....

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
15


----------



## Ankit Kumar 002

4. WDG5, 5500HP locomotive designed and built in India based upon EMD series. Built by DLW they are the most powerful 2 stroke 16 cylinder diesel engine in the world. 





5. Improved EMDs , 4,500HP High Power Goods and Passenger Locomotives are under construction by DLW , they feature many improvements over the original EMD design , they will replace a majority of Alcos. 





6. WAP5 / WAP7 / WAG 9 

All the three are cousins , improved upon consistently for the subcontinent. They have a daunting task to replace the older electric locomotives of IR , and rapid electrification means more and more are required. 










Note :- EMUs/MEMU/DEMU and Train Sets not included.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
14


----------



## Grevion

Ankit Kumar 002 said:


> Links to details of all Electric Locomotive active in Indian Railways updated as of July 2016.
> http://elocos.railnet.gov.in/Holding/holding_07_16.pdf
> 
> And diesel locomotives
> 
> http://www.indianrailways.gov.in/ra.../downloads/Traction/2016/Diesel_July_2016.pdf
> 
> Note:- These do not include Shunters.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/755446106021105665
> Future of Indian Railways
> 
> Locomotives
> Locomotives are the driving force ahead of railway rakes carrying hundreds of thousands of Indians in this huge maze of railway lines in India , an a modernisation is a must to ensure they continue to work.
> 
> I try to post out the present , ongoing and planned projects to replace and augment the locomotive roaster of IR.
> 
> *1.* Diesel Locomotive Works in in a partnership with General Electric, which has invested ₹2,052 crore (US$305 million) for its construction. It will supply Indian Railways with over 1000 locomotives of modified GE Evolution Series Locomotives to Indian Railways of power 4,400HP and 6,000HP. The Evolution Series was named as one of the "10 Locomotives That Changed Railroading" by industry publication Trains Magazine. The Evolution Series engine is a 12-cylinder diesel engine, whose performance is the same as its 16-cylinder predecessor and that too by consuming lesser fuel. If its fuel efficiency is to be represented in numbers, this engine uses up to 5% less fuel during its lifetime. What’s more is that the Evolution Series engine reduces pollution by more than 70% fewer particulates and 60% fewer nitrogen oxide emissions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2.* Electric Locomotive Works with Alstom, which has invested ₹1,293.57 crore (US$192 million). The factories will provide Indian Railways with 800 electric locomotives of 12,000 horse power each. They will especially be used to power very long goods rake at the upcoming dedicated freight corridors , while being much more efficient.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. High Power Goods Locomotives from Japan, for Westen Dedicated Freight Corridor. Of the 200 locomotives, 40 will be imported from Japan, with the remaining 160 manufactured on home soil, according to the Press Trust of India. The 9,000HP electric engines will help Indian Rail haul 6,000t of freight per locomotive, compared to the existing capacity of 5,000t.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> continued in next post....


Those Prima locomotives from Alstom looks sheksheyy..
Nice initiative @Ankit Kumar 002 . This thread is going to be a permanent bookmark in my browser. Will try to contribute as much as I can.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## anant_s

*Kashmir Railway Notes*
















*Chenab Bridge*









*Tunnels*
















Source Railbiz magazine

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
8


----------



## anant_s

*High Horse Power Locomotives for Heavy Haul Lines (DFC)*

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
6


----------



## AndrewJin

Ankit Kumar 002 said:


> Links to details of all Electric Locomotive active in Indian Railways updated as of July 2016.
> http://elocos.railnet.gov.in/Holding/holding_07_16.pdf
> 
> And diesel locomotives
> 
> http://www.indianrailways.gov.in/ra.../downloads/Traction/2016/Diesel_July_2016.pdf
> 
> Note:- These do not include Shunters.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/755446106021105665
> Future of Indian Railways
> 
> Locomotives
> Locomotives are the driving force ahead of railway rakes carrying hundreds of thousands of Indians in this huge maze of railway lines in India , an a modernisation is a must to ensure they continue to work.
> 
> I try to post out the present , ongoing and planned projects to replace and augment the locomotive roaster of IR.
> 
> *1.* Diesel Locomotive Works in in a partnership with General Electric, which has invested ₹2,052 crore (US$305 million) for its construction. It will supply Indian Railways with over 1000 locomotives of modified GE Evolution Series Locomotives to Indian Railways of power 4,400HP and 6,000HP. The Evolution Series was named as one of the "10 Locomotives That Changed Railroading" by industry publication Trains Magazine. The Evolution Series engine is a 12-cylinder diesel engine, whose performance is the same as its 16-cylinder predecessor and that too by consuming lesser fuel. If its fuel efficiency is to be represented in numbers, this engine uses up to 5% less fuel during its lifetime. What’s more is that the Evolution Series engine reduces pollution by more than 70% fewer particulates and 60% fewer nitrogen oxide emissions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2.* Electric Locomotive Works with Alstom, which has invested ₹1,293.57 crore (US$192 million). The factories will provide Indian Railways with 800 electric locomotives of 12,000 horse power each. They will especially be used to power very long goods rake at the upcoming dedicated freight corridors , while being much more efficient.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. High Power Goods Locomotives from Japan, for Westen Dedicated Freight Corridor. Of the 200 locomotives, 40 will be imported from Japan, with the remaining 160 manufactured on home soil, according to the Press Trust of India. The 9,000HP electric engines will help Indian Rail haul 6,000t of freight per locomotive, compared to the existing capacity of 5,000t.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> continued in next post....


Dear @Ankit Kumar 002, the last one is actually a Chinese locomotive with speed of 200-250km/h. 
See my post HXD1

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PARIKRAMA

anant_s said:


> *Kashmir Railway Notes*
> View attachment 318965
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 318966
> 
> 
> View attachment 318967
> 
> 
> *Chenab Bridge*
> View attachment 318963
> 
> View attachment 318964
> 
> 
> *Tunnels*
> 
> View attachment 318968
> 
> 
> View attachment 318969
> 
> 
> View attachment 318970
> 
> 
> Source Railbiz magazine


Bro some of the attachments are not visible.. Is it my side issues or perhaps uploading part..

The first opening attachment is not visible and same for Chenab Bridge portion as well

@Ankit Kumar 002 - You are able to see all attachments

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anant_s

PARIKRAMA said:


> Bro some of the attachments are not visible.. Is it my side issues or perhaps uploading part..


Please check again. I tried on different browsers and ISP, and they seem to be visible. in case there still exists some problem, i'll reload them. these are png files and sometimes owing to size, we may encounter problems.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PARIKRAMA

anant_s said:


> Please check again. I tried on different browsers and ISP, and they seem to be visible. in case there still exists some problem, i'll reload them. these are png files and sometimes owing to size, we may encounter problems.


Yes sir, now got it..
What's the status of Kashmir linking project?
And engines? We will ones who can tolerate such extreme temperatures as well carry loads through heights and mountains/tunnels..

I remember the diamond cutter blades used for building tunnels.. a huge machine..


----------



## AndrewJin

PARIKRAMA said:


> Yes sir, now got it..
> What's the status of Kashmir linking project?
> And engines? We will ones who can tolerate such extreme temperatures as well carry loads through heights and mountains/tunnels..
> 
> I remember the diamond cutter blades used for building tunnels.. a huge machine..


You mean tunnel boring machines?

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## PARIKRAMA

AndrewJin said:


> You mean tunnel boring machines?
> View attachment 318996
> View attachment 318997


Yes sir, Pleasure having you here.. i remember some of your posts from HSR time..
I hope China can help us in Delhi Chennai Freight Corridor work.. It would be pretty awesome if commercials work out to be win win for both sides as well..

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## anant_s

Indian railways roadmap for initiating High speed rail on existing 1676 mm Broad Gauge track 





@Abingdonboy @Roybot (sir i hope this answers a question u asked in TALGO trial thread) @gslv mk3 @Stephen Cohen 



PARIKRAMA said:


> And engines?


Existing locomotive will work in Kashmir as well.


PARIKRAMA said:


> We will ones who can tolerate such extreme temperatures as well carry loads through heights and mountains/tunnels.


I'm quoting a case of proposed 9000 HP 6 axle locomotive proposed for Western DFC which will be supplied by Hitachi Toshiba Mitsubishi consortium and will work on Hot ambient conditions of Rajasthan and Gujarat. IR mentions a specification as follows:








So you can see that this loco will work easily be it desert lines near Jodhpur, Bikaner or moist land of Kerala or Freezing cold of Kashmir or dusty lines passing through farmlands of Gangetic plains. 

As far as traction performance is concerned, here is how it will work




http://dfccil.gov.in/upload/1375709622748.pdf
Such specifications are available for all locomotives (Diesel or electric) and based on same railway issues guidelines on how to use that locomotive (meaning single or in multiple unit configuration) on a territory under load.






What it means is that a locomotive can be run at a given speed with a given load at a given slope of track based on value you get from chart. You'll notice, steeper the slope, lower will be the hauling capacity or for a given load, lower will be the balancing speed. 





So if load is higher or track section is steeper, you need to put 2 or more locomotives.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
2 | Like Like:
10


----------



## AndrewJin

PARIKRAMA said:


> Yes sir, Pleasure having you here.. i remember some of your posts from HSR time..
> I hope China can help us in Delhi Chennai Freight Corridor work.. It would be pretty awesome if commercials work out to be win win for both sides as well..


Being the most populous two nations with significantly complicated geographic conditions, China and India are dominating the 21st century's infra construction. India lags behind so far, but I think she is speeding up very quickly. We are building while others are busy twittering Je suis *****.

http://highestbridges.com/wiki/index.php?title=List_of_500_Highest_International_Bridges





Pls check https://defence.pk/threads/china-expressways-highways-bridges-news-and-updates.435098/page-9
U may have some interest, some railway bridges and expressway bridges.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## anant_s

*Mumbai-Ahmedabad high-speed train fare to be less than airfare: Suresh Prabhu*

NEW DELHI: Mumbai-Ahmedabad high speed rail corridor would be completed in six years and its fare will be less than airfare, Railway Minister Suresh Prabhu said today.

Maintaining that the ambitious project is doable, Prabhu said in Lok Sabha during Question Hour that the high-speed train project would be cost-effective.

_The high speed bullet train is expected to cover 508 km between Mumbai and Ahmedabad in about two hours, running at a maximum speed of 350 kmph and operating speed of 320 kmph. At present, Duronto Express takes about seven hours to cover the distance between the two financial centres. _

When it was pointed out that huge funds has been given for the project which might hamper those in other parts of the country, Prabhu said "there was no regional bias. Every state has got more than double than earlier."

The high speed rail project has been sanctioned with technical and financial assistance from the government of Japan and the joint feasibility study of the project has already been done by Japanese International Agency.

Estimated to cost about Rs 97,636 crore, 81 per cent of the funding for the 508 km long Mumbai-Ahmedabad high speed rail corridor project will come in form of a loan from Japan. The project cost includes possible cost escalation, interest during construction and import duties.

The project is being funded by Japan with a soft loan for 50 years at 0.1 per cent annual interest with 15 years' moratorium. Rolling stock and other equipment like signalling and power system will be imported from Japan as per the loan agreement. 

Railways has spelt out its policy with regard to running of high speed and semi-high speed trains by identification of potential routes for both kinds of train services.

Prabhu said feasibility studies for other high speed corridors have been awarded to various railway companies. Delhi-Mumbai high speed corridor has been awarded to the consortium of the Third Railway Survey and Design Institute Group Corporation (Chinese consultant) and Lahmeyer International from India.

Feasibility study of high speed corridors on Mumbai- Chennai, Delhi-Kolkata, Delhi-Nagpur and Mumbai-Nagpur have also been awarded to diffent global consultants.

Prabhu said railways have identified nine corridors for feasibility of semi-high speed rail. 

The semi-high speed routes are Delhi-Chandigarh, Chennai-Bengaluru-Mysore, Delhi-Kanpur, Nagpur-Bilaspur, Mumbai-Goa, Mumbai-Ahmedabad, Chennai-Hyderabad and Nagpur-Secunderabd.

http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...irfare-suresh-prabhu/articleshow/53300189.cms

Reactions: Like Like:
17


----------



## Ankit Kumar 002

*The lesser known hunks of Indian Railways ! 
*
Ask any Indian today with a bit of interest in Railways about the most powerful locomotive in IR fleet , and he will not delay in saying the name " WAG 9" , true but it was not the same earlier. 

Even today they are the most powerful non 3 phase locomotive in Indian Railway and probably in the world. 

Yes talking about WAG 6. 







Powered by 6 motors generating 6110HP, they were delivered from ASEA and Hitachi in variants WAG 6A and WAG 6B/C respectively. Close to extinction today only 11 are operational. 

They had some very unique features among its other locomotive cousins serving Indian Railways . 

One was Bo-Bo-Bo wheel arrangement ( Co-Co and Bo-Bo are prevalent in India ) .





3 Sets of such wheel sets for 1 locomotive. 

Second unique thing is vestibules in the locomotive , something which we see in the coaches . 





You can see the open vestibule doors of the loco here. 

Did you knew that Sweden ( From where WAG 6A were imported ) built a broad gauge line to test the locomotive ? Delivery was to Göteborg harbour on standard-gauge bogies, where they were fitted with broad-gauge bogies before they were placed on board.

Some Technicalities ....
Six bogie-mounted separately excited DC traction motors are used, and speed control is via the manipulation of the phase angle by a thyristor converter and a separately powered field coil. Microprocessor control with ground speed detection (slip control) and creep control system to maximize adhesion. Air brakes for loco and train; dynamic brakes provided. WAG-6A and WAG-6B locos have Bo-Bo-Bo wheel arrangements, whereas the WAG-6C locos have a Co-Co arrangement.

Traction Motors:
ASEA make (WAG-6A), L3 M 450-2. Six motors, fully suspended, force-ventilated, separately excited, 3100kg ;
(WAG-6B) Hitachi HS 15556-OIR, bogie mounted, force-ventilated, compound-wound, 3200kg ; (WAG-6C) Hitachi HS 15256-UIR, axle-hung nose-suspended, force-ventilated, compound-wound, 3650kg.

Transformer: (WAG-6A) ASEA: TMZ 21, 7533kVA; (WAG-6B/C) Hitachi AFIC-MS, 6325kVA.
Thyristor controller: (WAG-6A) 24 YST 45-26P24C thyristors each with 24 YSD35-OIP26 diodes, 2x511V, 2x4500A; (WAG-6B/C) 32 CGOIDA thyristors each with 24 DSP2500A diodes. 2x720A, 850V.

Pantographs: (WAG-6A) Two Stemman BS 95; (WAG-6B/C) Two Faiveley LV2600

Now you may wonder why didn't we went ahead and built more of these in India ? 

The answer is 

1.) Introduction of better 3PHASE technology in the form of WAP5 and WAG9. 

2.)Cheaper costs of our own DC motor locomotives , though of older tech , they are highly reliable and rugged .

All WAG-6 locos were are at Vishakhapatnam and have generally been used for ore freights and material trains on the Kirandul-Kottavalasa line. Until about 1999 or 2000, they were in regular service, although maintenance problems began affecting their service from about 1997. Later, repeated problems have been experienced with the unavailability of spare parts which kept them from getting needed periodic overhauls.

Some of them still are utilised , while others stand and are scavenged so their brothers carry on. 

If you are lucky , a visit to the line may find you a MUed WAG6 couple hauling an ore rake..... 
They will eventually be replaced by green monsters hauling the ores....










Some Details and Pics taken from IRFCA and others.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## anant_s



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Grevion

Never heard about WAG 6 before and never saw any picture of it in service.
Thank you guys for that.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Śakra

Why is there a jaali infront on the front windows?


----------



## Nilgiri

Worth watching

@fsayed @Rain Man @The_Showstopper @itachii @Levina @Stephen Cohen @randomradio @anant_s @PARIKRAMA @Ryuzaki et al.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Nilgiri

Śakra said:


> Why is there a jaali infront on the front windows?



Protect the windows from large FOD impact. It is how you know you are in India since I have not seen this applied anywhere else 

Welcome to the forum BTW.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ankit Kumar 002

Nilgiri said:


> Protect the windows from large FOD impact. It is how you know you are in India since I have not seen this applied anywhere else
> 
> Welcome to the forum BTW.





Śakra said:


> Why is there a jaali infront on the front windows?



To protect the loco pilot from incidents like bird hits. 

2 Months ago news was there about how a loco pilot in a WAG5 headed rake was injured when a peacock came out of nowhere and struck the Windows, the loco pilot only received minor injured due to the grill . 

It also provides them protection from the likes of Kejriwals who know only to disrupt the railways for anything and everything .... some months back a whole rake was burned including the locomotive , the grills saved the loco pilots from initial stone pelting.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Śakra

Ankit Kumar 002 said:


> To protect the loco pilot from incidents like bird hits.
> 
> 2 Months ago news was there about how a loco pilot in a WAG5 headed rake was injured when a peacock came out of nowhere and struck the Windows, the loco pilot only received minor injured due to the grill .
> 
> It also provides them protection from the likes of Kejriwals who know only to disrupt the railways for anything and everything .... some months back a whole rake was burned including the locomotive , the grills saved the loco pilots from initial stone pelting.





Nilgiri said:


> Protect the windows from large FOD impact. It is how you know you are in India since I have not seen this applied anywhere else
> 
> Welcome to the forum BTW.



Thank you. Doesn't the jaali obstruct FOV? Use tempered glass to protect against stone pelting.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ankit Kumar 002

@anant_s @PARIKRAMA @Abingdonboy
PIB Release on DFC

Ministry of Railways20-July, 2016 16:56 IST
DFC Projects

The status of implementation of the Eastern (Ludhiana to Dankuni-1856 km.), and Western (Jawaharlal Nehru Port to Dadri-1504 km.) Dedicated Freight Corridors (DFCs) is as under :-

(i) Land Acquisition:- Compensation Award for 90.9% of the land to be acquired has been given.

(ii) Contract Award:- 84% of Civil Contracts, 78% of Electrical and 78% of Signal Contracts have been awarded.

(iii) Overall physical progress- 29% and Financial Progress:- 27.4%.

Progress of the Dedicated Freight Corridor (DFC) Project is regularly reviewed. As a result of the reviews, critical issues affecting work such as land acquisition, forestry clearance and contract award etc. are identified and taken up.

For both Eastern and Western DFCs, implementation schedule and timelines have been drawn up and are being monitored on regular basis. The total expenditure upto 31.05.2016 (including for land) for DFC Projects is Rs.22315.66 crore (Eastern DFC- ` 8354.04 crore and Western DFC- ` 13961.62 crore).

In Budget Speech 2016-2017, the following freight corridors:- (i) East-West Corridor (2328 kms) (Kolkata-Mumbai) ; (ii) North-South Corridor (2343 km) (Delhi-Chennai) ; and (iii) East Coast Corridor (1114 km) ( Kharagpur-Vijaywada) have been identified.

This Press Release is based on information given by the Minister of State (Independent Charge) of the Ministry of Communications and Minister of State for Railways in a written reply to a question in Lok Sabha on 20.07.2016 (Wednesday).

****


AKS/DK
(Release ID :147366)



Śakra said:


> Thank you. Doesn't the jaali obstruct FOV? Use tempered glass to protect against stone pelting.


Trials were conducted and it found no major reduction in FOV with or without the grills in rain, dusty and foggy weather.

At present this method is preferred by our officials , unlikely will change soon.

*PIB Press Release on Passenger Convenience.*

Ministry of Railways20-July, 2016 16:57 IST
Passenger Convenience

With a view to facilitate the passengers, in recent past, Indian Railways have taken various steps, some of which are as under:

i. Introduction of the Alternate Train Accommodation Scheme known as ‘VIKALP’ to give option to waitlisted passengers to shift to alternate train having vacant accommodation.

ii. Provision of facility to physical handicapped persons to book reserved tickets online.

iii. Introduction of paperless unreserved tickets on mobile.

iv. Provision of All India 24x7 helpline No. 138.

v. Automatic refund of confirmed/RAC/e-tickets on cancellation of trains.

vi. Launching of Hindi Portal of IRCTC.

vii. Enhancement of Senior Citizen Quota as well as quota earmarked for physically handicapped persons.

viii. Making provision in the system for preparation of reservation charts at least four hours before the scheduled departure of train.

ix. Provision of facility to book available accommodation after preparation of first reservation chart through internet as well as across any computerized PRS counter.

x. E-ticketing facility to foreign debit/credit cards for foreign tourists and non-resident Indians (NRIs).

The announcements made in the Rail Budget 2016-17 are being monitored to ensure their implementation at the earliest. A large number of announcements have already been implemented or action initiated to implement them, some of which are enhancement of Senior Citizen Quota, Extension of ‘VIKALP’ Scheme, ticket booking through international credit/debit card, cancellation of tickets through Railway Enquiry No.139, extending e-catering services to all 408 A1 and A class stations, availability of adequate wheel chairs, enforcing reservation in catering units to Scheduled Castes, Scheduled Tribes, Other Backward Class, Women and Divyang etc., making mandatory catering services optional in trains, availability of children’s menu items on trains as well as baby food at stations, exploring the feasibility of providing an option to the customers for drinking tea in Kulhad etc.

Ministry of Railways has not proposed any such scheme.

( Waiting list of train is monitored on regular basis and to cater to additional rush during peak periods, special trains are run and load of existing trains are augmented subject to operational feasibility.

This Press Release is based on information given by the Minister of State (Independent Charge) of the Ministry of Communications and Minister of State for Railways in a written reply to a question in Lok Sabha on 20.07.2016 (Wednesday).

****


AKS/DK
(Release ID :147369)

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Levina

Nilgiri said:


> Worth watching
> 
> @fsayed @Rain Man @The_Showstopper @itachii @Levina @Stephen Cohen @randomradio @anant_s @PARIKRAMA @Ryuzaki et al.


Too long.
Could you tell me what was the discussion about?


----------



## Nilgiri

Levina said:


> Too long.
> Could you tell me what was the discussion about?



PVN Rao role and Chandra Sekhar role very underrated in economic reforms of 1991.

Most of what was repealed was introduced by your favourite madam indira 

PVN biggest obstacle was from inside his party itself, and he used much of Nehru quotes/approach to assuage/convince the various quarters.

Modi minimum government maximum governance a great ideal, but needs more implementation w.r.t bureaucratic core today which is regressing somewhat.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nilgiri

Śakra said:


> Thank you. Doesn't the jaali obstruct FOV? Use tempered glass to protect against stone pelting.



Its within requirements I suppose. I think its high time they did invest in some better glass as well....but maybe @anant_s can tell us if there are some specifics we are forgetting.

This is India after all 

EDIT: just realised ankit addressed it already whoops!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/755566185496752128

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ankit Kumar 002

HOG progressively being implemented. 
@anant_s The locomotives I am assuming are WAP7 and WDP4B/D ?


Ministry of Railways20-July, 2016 16:54 IST
Head Over Generation Method 

Head On Generation (HOG) technology enables drawing of power from the overhead lines in electric locomotives and from engine itself in diesel locomotives to feed the coaching train compartments for running various electrical appliances. At present, 25 electrical locomotives and 10 diesel locomotives are provided with HOG system. 

This Press Release is based on information given by the Minister of State (Independent Charge) of the Ministry of Communications and Minister of State for Railways in a written reply to a question in Lok Sabha on 20.07.2016 (Wednesday). 

****


AKS/DK 
(Release ID :147361)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anant_s

Ankit Kumar 002 said:


> HOG progressively being implemented.
> @anant_s The locomotives I am assuming are WAP7 and WDP4B/D ?
> 
> 
> Ministry of Railways20-July, 2016 16:54 IST
> Head Over Generation Method
> 
> Head On Generation (HOG) technology enables drawing of power from the overhead lines in electric locomotives and from engine itself in diesel locomotives to feed the coaching train compartments for running various electrical appliances. At present, 25 electrical locomotives and 10 diesel locomotives are provided with HOG system.
> 
> This Press Release is based on information given by the Minister of State (Independent Charge) of the Ministry of Communications and Minister of State for Railways in a written reply to a question in Lok Sabha on 20.07.2016 (Wednesday).
> 
> ****
> 
> 
> AKS/DK
> (Release ID :147361)



*Head-on-Generation:*
This is the concept making round in Indian Railways since 1970’s. In this system, power is tapped from the locomotive and fed to the train through inter coach coupler. There are large many advantages with this system but still could not find enthusiasm among the designer and planners. The load of 24 coach train (mix of SL and AC) is around 250kW and that of 21 all-AC coach train is around 1000kW. For this 2x500kVA inverter to convert single phase into three phases is provided on Electric Locomotive and first such WAP5 locomotive is now working Shatabadi express between New Delhi and Kalka successfully since 2010. Similar efforts are also in progress for provisions in Diesel Locomotive since long.

*World Scenerio:*
There is hardly any railway using SG system anymore. The prevailing system all over the world is either EOG or HOG. The concept of Train-sets is prevailing for medium and high speed train operation in which power supply for coaches is an integral part of the power supply system wherein power for traction as well as coach is drawn from Over head power supply system. Electrical Multiple Unit (EMU) type train works on the same concept in which the lighting and fan load is supplied from traction supply. The Metro coach air conditioning is also on this concept. The transformer capacity is to be enhanced along with provision of inverter to feed the AC load making the concept of MEMU to work as inter-city trains. This is in line with the concept of Head on generation. It is unfortunate that there is so much of drive to import of train-set from Japan or elsewhere, but no enthusiasm or commitment for developing MEMU-Intercity trains. For HOG, IR is mainly looking for its application on existing fleet of locomotive and interconnected rakes where EOG is functional.

*Comparative performance of EOG/HOG/SG*
SG system existed from the time of illumiantion of first lamp on the coach and EOG made its begining when full AC Rajdhani type trains were introudced.

*EOG Vs HOG*


Energy Saving: NR provided HOG on locomotive number 30277WAP7 to work 2005/2006 Kalka Shatabdi and as per RDSO study, an annual saving of Rs. 55lakhs/year is estimated for this train alone.
Saving of one power car: There are two power cars of which one can be dispensed when HOG power is available on the system. Saving one power car means generating capacity for passenger travel.
Noise: IR has not been able to address the problem of noise emanating from power car and is the biggest irritant to passenger at station and even those living in nearby colonies during night time. Residential colonies have not raised any objective so far.
Beside inter-coach power coupler, communication coupler is also provided which helps in enhancing passenger amenities with TV/Video/Internet/announcement from central location.
The train integrity has to be maintained and when any coach is marked sick, it can only be replaced with identical coach.
*HOG Vs SG*


Generating power by each coach is certainly energy inefficient. The energy efficiency of alternator, pulley-belt mechanism, Regulating unit and battery comes into play making the efficiency of power generation very low, around 35% as compared to HOG system.
The maintenance cost is also high as it involves large number equipment such as alternator, belt drive, pulley, regulating unit and battery with double the numbers of higher capacity for AC coach and also two number of 25kVA inverter. Somehow actual assessment of the capital, operating and maintenance cost of the system has never been worked out and compared with HOG or even EOG. Such comparison would have helped the planner to expedite development of HOG or at least more and more EOG.
*Expected future developments*

This is the area which offers innovation and development opportunity with the help of industry and research organisations. RDSO is looking for


Finalisation of HOG scheme and large scale implementation
Development of end power coach with mounting of under slung one DG set of 500/250 kW and two Inverter set of 500/250kVA capacity for full AC train and others with part AC coaches respectively.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nilgiri

anant_s said:


> *Head-on-Generation:*
> This is the concept making round in Indian Railways since 1970’s. In this system, power is tapped from the locomotive and fed to the train through inter coach coupler. There are large many advantages with this system but still could not find enthusiasm among the designer and planners. The load of 24 coach train (mix of SL and AC) is around 250kW and that of 21 all-AC coach train is around 1000kW. For this 2x500kVA inverter to convert single phase into three phases is provided on Electric Locomotive and first such WAP5 locomotive is now working Shatabadi express between New Delhi and Kalka successfully since 2010. Similar efforts are also in progress for provisions in Diesel Locomotive since long.
> 
> *World Scenerio:*
> There is hardly any railway using SG system anymore. The prevailing system all over the world is either EOG or HOG. The concept of Train-sets is prevailing for medium and high speed train operation in which power supply for coaches is an integral part of the power supply system wherein power for traction as well as coach is drawn from Over head power supply system. Electrical Multiple Unit (EMU) type train works on the same concept in which the lighting and fan load is supplied from traction supply. The Metro coach air conditioning is also on this concept. The transformer capacity is to be enhanced along with provision of inverter to feed the AC load making the concept of MEMU to work as inter-city trains. This is in line with the concept of Head on generation. It is unfortunate that there is so much of drive to import of train-set from Japan or elsewhere, but no enthusiasm or commitment for developing MEMU-Intercity trains. For HOG, IR is mainly looking for its application on existing fleet of locomotive and interconnected rakes where EOG is functional.
> 
> *Comparative performance of EOG/HOG/SG*
> SG system existed from the time of illumiantion of first lamp on the coach and EOG made its begining when full AC Rajdhani type trains were introudced.
> 
> *EOG Vs HOG*
> 
> 
> Energy Saving: NR provided HOG on locomotive number 30277WAP7 to work 2005/2006 Kalka Shatabdi and as per RDSO study, an annual saving of Rs. 55lakhs/year is estimated for this train alone.
> Saving of one power car: There are two power cars of which one can be dispensed when HOG power is available on the system. Saving one power car means generating capacity for passenger travel.
> Noise: IR has not been able to address the problem of noise emanating from power car and is the biggest irritant to passenger at station and even those living in nearby colonies during night time. Residential colonies have not raised any objective so far.
> Beside inter-coach power coupler, communication coupler is also provided which helps in enhancing passenger amenities with TV/Video/Internet/announcement from central location.
> The train integrity has to be maintained and when any coach is marked sick, it can only be replaced with identical coach.
> *HOG Vs SG*
> 
> 
> Generating power by each coach is certainly energy inefficient. The energy efficiency of alternator, pulley-belt mechanism, Regulating unit and battery comes into play making the efficiency of power generation very low, around 35% as compared to HOG system.
> The maintenance cost is also high as it involves large number equipment such as alternator, belt drive, pulley, regulating unit and battery with double the numbers of higher capacity for AC coach and also two number of 25kVA inverter. Somehow actual assessment of the capital, operating and maintenance cost of the system has never been worked out and compared with HOG or even EOG. Such comparison would have helped the planner to expedite development of HOG or at least more and more EOG.
> *Expected future developments*
> 
> This is the area which offers innovation and development opportunity with the help of industry and research organisations. RDSO is looking for
> 
> 
> Finalisation of HOG scheme and large scale implementation
> Development of end power coach with mounting of under slung one DG set of 500/250 kW and two Inverter set of 500/250kVA capacity for full AC train and others with part AC coaches respectively.



What do EOG and SG precisely stand for?

I can't believe SG was ever used, thank god for electric cabling

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

anant_s said:


> View attachment 318881
> 
> View attachment 318879
> View attachment 318880
> View attachment 318884
> View attachment 318886
> View attachment 318882
> View attachment 318883
> View attachment 318885




Whats the point of having a cushioned luggage rack? Everyone knows people sit on these "racks", might as well call them proper seats, make them more ergonomic and put some ladders in place, so that people can get on and off them without hurting themselves.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anant_s

Nilgiri said:


> SG


Self Generation







In simple words, it is a dynamo type system, where energy from wheels is taken to drive a battery charger and the power from batteries is used for small electrical loads inside coaches. All ICF coaches are equipped with this scheme.






Nilgiri said:


> EOG


End (of Rake) On Generation. This you must have seen on all LHB rakes and Rajdhani, Duronot, Shatabdi where two cars are attached at each end of rake. These cars have 2*750 kVA (Each car) DG sets, that supply power to reminder of rake.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
5


----------



## Nilgiri

anant_s said:


> Self Generation
> 
> View attachment 319429
> 
> 
> In simple words, it is a dynamo type system, where energy from wheels is taken to drive a battery charger and the power from batteries is used for small electrical loads inside coaches. All ICF coaches are equipped with this scheme.
> View attachment 319432
> 
> 
> End (of Rake) On Generation. This you must have seen on all LHB rakes and Rajdhani, Duronot, Shatabdi where two cars are attached at each end of rake. These cars have 2*750 kVA (Each car) DG sets, that supply power to reminder of rake.
> View attachment 319433
> View attachment 319434



Thanks. HOG definitely sounds like the way to go in overall efficiency. Less efficiency coefficients to multiply

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anant_s

Nilgiri said:


> Thanks. HOG definitely sounds like the way to go in overall efficiency. Less efficiency coefficients to multiply








More the number of times you try to convert one form of energy to other, lesser will be the efficiency.

PS: Someone tell this basic mathematics formula to policy makers for agriculture sector in our country too.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

anant_s said:


> View attachment 319437
> 
> More the number of times you try to convert one form of energy to other, lesser will be the efficiency.
> 
> PS: Someone tell this basic mathematics formula to policy makers for agriculture sector in our country too.



Heh, takes me back to the old school days of output work formula for gear trains or just entire systems....so many etas all multiplied....I would just write eta(total) on the crib sheet and use common sense in the exams.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ryuzaki

*L&T Hydrocarbon-led consortium bags $1.6 billion order from Aramco*

*So*urce-Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anant_s

TALGO 180 kph runs
















btw this is as fast as this train can go





@Abingdonboy @gslv mk3 @Roybot @PARIKRAMA 
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





A WAP 7 locomotive powering Rajdhani express through HOG mode.
@Ankit Kumar 002 @Nilgiri

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## danger007

anant_s said:


> Weighton 180 kph runs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw this is as fast as this train can go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Abingdonboy @gslv mk3 @Roybot @PARIKRAMA
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A WAP 7 locomotive powering Rajdhani express through HOG mode.
> @Ankit Kumar 002 @Nilgiri





Our train coaches are like white elephant, Weigh lot.. design kinda outdated ... here are the our train coach weight ..











And here are the train weight across world, length,weight, width, power ..






N700 Is Japanese train with 16 cars other North series consists 8 cars ...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Grevion

danger007 said:


> ur train coaches are like white elephant, Weigh lot.. design kinda outdated ... here are the our train coach weight ..
> View attachment 319550
> View attachment 319551
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here are the train weight across world, length,weight, width, power ..
> View attachment 319552
> 
> 
> 
> N700 Is Japanese train with 16 cars other North series consists 8 cars ...


Where are you from buddy.


----------



## danger007

litefire said:


> Where are you from buddy.




INDIA, why you are asking me? Because I said ur train coaches! That actually Our.. O missing .. hehe

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Grevion

danger007 said:


> INDIA


I see you did the correction there. 
I thought you were referring to @anant_s as a citizen of another land.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## danger007

litefire said:


> I see you did the correction there.
> I thought you were referring to @anant_s as a citizen of another land.




I'm using mobile now, so typing error ..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nilgiri

*India's GDP growth to expand about 8% in next two years: S&P *

NEW DELHI : S&P Global Ratings has said the India story is "pretty solid" and praised the government's "long game" handling of the economy to push up growth potential while giving attention to immediate issues as well.

Its forecast of 8% growth for the current financial year and the next is, however, contingent on the government taking certain measures, including a "wise choice" to head the Reserve Bank of India, the American ratings agency said. Raghuram Rajan's three-year term as governor ends on September 4.

"That view (8% growth) is predicated on the steady, ongoing structural reform push including GST (goods and services tax) passage, a good monsoon season this year, and a wise choice to head the Reserve Bank," S&P said in its latest 'APAC Economic Snapshots' report released on Thursday.

S&P has reposed more faith in the domestic economy than both International Monetary Fund and Asian Development Bank. IMF has forecast 7.4% growth for this fiscal as well as the next while ADB expects India to grow 7.4% this year and 7.8% in 2017-18. "The macro and structural stories remain pretty solid. Strong consumption growth continues apace, the external accounts look reasonably resilient post-Brexit, and fiscal policy looks prudent," the report said.

S&P appreciated the government's attempts to spur growth. "The authorities also clearly have their eye on the 'long game' with reforms to boost growth potential getting at least as much attention as short-term stimulus," the report said while pointing to inflationary pressures. "Inflation has been drifting higher with global commodity prices," it said. Chief economic adviser Arvind Subramanian had on Monday also said that India could manage 8% growth. "We are already growing at over 7%. Growth of 8% or more is eminently doable, subject to the international environment being cooperative," he said.

S&P said India does not face any fiscal or external sector concerns, pointing out that even Brexit did not have a meaningful impact on external variables. "The structural reform drive continues to gain traction. Consumer confidence looks quite high and investor confidence seems buoyant...Any China wobbles will affect India less than most countries in the region," the report said. The only thing missing is the investment pickup, it said.


Read more at:
http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...ofinterest&utm_medium=text&utm_campaign=cppst

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anant_s

danger007 said:


> Our train coaches are like white elephant, Weigh lot.. design kinda outdated ... here are the our train coach weight ..
> View attachment 319550
> View attachment 319551
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here are the train weight across world, length,weight, width, power ..
> View attachment 319552
> 
> 
> 
> N700 Is Japanese train with 16 cars other North series consists 8 cars ...



You observations are correct sir but it is pertinent to point out above, that one part of reason for above is, India using Broad gauge in place of slightly shorter Standard gauge used elsewhere. this has bearing on dimensions and therefore weight.
Second, the bogie design (by which i mean the wheel and mounting for coaches) is slightly different, which again impacts how the coach itself is designed.
Third (& most important) is the carrying capacity. Nowhere in the world, passenger trains carry as many passengers per rake, as they do in India. As platform lengths are fixed, we cannot increase coaches beyond a number (this is ~24/26 right now) and hence, out coaches are higher to allow multi-layer accommodation of berths.
Al these factors make our coaches bulky and this becomes a significant constraint when you do dynamic stability analysis for coaches. As speed increases, the un sprung mass oscillates and creates lateral forces on tracks, which can be damaging at high speeds.
Therefore if you compare our coaches with other high speed services elsewhere in world, one immediate difference that is noticeable is height of our coaches, which is significantly higher. Low height coaches along with clever distribution of mass, keep center of Gravity lower, thereby improving stability of train at high speed.
Another thing is use of material and their design. Indian railways till now have been using Carbon steel for coach fabrication. Now normally as an industry practice, carbon steel (which is prone to atmospheric corrosion) sheets are usually of higher thickness (higher corrosion allowances) and thereby increase in weight is expected.
Use of austenitic stainless steel (such as 302, 304 etc) is quite common in western countries. SS has much better corrosion resistance and this brings down weight of coach.
they also use a corrugated sheet design. Corrugations allow a metal sheet of lower thickness to have higher rigidity and load bearing capacity, than flat sheets.




Adtranz had supplied original 11 WAP 5 in corrugated side panel design, but when production started in India, this sheet couldnot be manufactured and we went for plain sheet design (lower thickness, CORTEN sheets).




Original WAP 5




CLW make WAP 5

COrugation design was tried on New Delhi Amritsar Swarn Shatabdi, but with advent of LHB coaches. this was not replicated elsewhere.





New LHB coaches are made of Stainless Steel and offer much better acoustic insulation along with lower weight.











With time, Indian coaches too should become relatively lighter, but in my view, reduction to the levels used in HST, won't be possible.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## danger007

anareferring post: 8491913 said:


> You observations are correct sir but it is pertinent to point out above, that one part of reason for above is, India using Broad gauge in place of slightly shorter Standard gauge used elsewhere. this has bearing on dimensions and therefore weight.
> Second, the bogie design (by which i mean the wheel and mounting for coaches) is slightly different, which again impacts how the coach itself is designed.
> Third (& most important) is the carrying capacity. Nowhere in the world, passenger trains carry as many passengers per rake, as they do in India. As platform lengths are fixed, we cannot increase coaches beyond a number (this is ~24/26 right now) and hence, out coaches are higher to allow multi-layer accommodation of berths.
> Al these factors make our coaches bulky and this becomes a significant constraint when you do dynamic stability analysis for coaches. As speed increases, the un sprung mass oscillates and creates lateral forces on tracks, which can be damaging at high speeds.
> Therefore if you compare our coaches with other high speed services elsewhere in world, one immediate difference that is noticeable is height of our coaches, which is significantly higher. Low height coaches along with clever distribution of mass, keep center of Gravity lower, thereby improving stability of train at high speed.
> Another thing is use of material and their design. Indian railways till now have been using Carbon steel for coach fabrication. Now normally as an industry practice, carbon steel (which is prone to atmospheric corrosion) sheets are usually of higher thickness (higher corrosion allowances) and thereby increase in weight is expected.
> Use of austenitic stainless steel (such as 302, 304 etc) is quite common in western countries. SS has much better corrosion resistance and this brings down weight of coach.
> they also use a corrugated sheet design. Corrugations allow a metal sheet of lower thickness to have higher rigidity and load bearing capacity, than flat sheets.
> View attachment 319609
> 
> Adtranz had supplied original 11 WAP 5 in corrugated side panel design, but when production started in India, this sheet couldnot be manufactured and we went for plain sheet design (lower thickness, CORTEN sheets).
> View attachment 319610
> 
> Original WAP 5
> View attachment 319611
> 
> CLW make WAP 5
> 
> COrugation design was tried on New Delhi Amritsar Swarn Shatabdi, but with advent of LHB coaches. this was not replicated elsewhere.
> View attachment 319612
> 
> 
> New LHB coaches are made of Stainless Steel and offer much better acoustic insulation along with lower weight.
> 
> View attachment 319614
> View attachment 319613
> View attachment 319615
> 
> With time, Indian coaches too should become relatively lighter, but in my view, reduction to the levels used in HST, won't be possible.




Am not referring about gauge but the material using in our coaches... in terms of tonnage...


CHENNAI:At least 300 units of high quality and lighter weight Linke-Hoffman-Busche (LHB) railway coaches, which were manufactured by Railway production units using German technology, are lying unused across the country, as there aren’t enough power cars to provide electricity inside the coaches to passengers.
This has created an issue for various zonal railways across the country, including Southern Railway, to announce new trains to deal with the passenger rush, according to an internal communication of the Indian Railways.
Unlike other regular coaches manufactured by production units like Integral Coach Factory (ICF) in Chennai, LHB coaches don’t have a self-generating system to power the light bulbs, fans and tubelights in the coaches. Normal coaches have an alternator, which generates electricity while the train moves.
However, LHB coaches lack this arrangement and need an End on Generation (EOG) coach or power car, which is basically a railway coach with a generator, which powers the entire train. Remember the loud noise you heard while the final coach of a Rajdhani or Shatabdi Express zips pass a station? That is made by the generator coach, two of which power each of these high-speed trains, which are formations only of LHB coaches.
According to highly placed railway officials, these power cars were originally being manufactured at the Rail Coach Factory (RCF) in Kapurthala, Punjab.
Indian Railways has laid greater emphasis on the manufacture of more LHB coaches as they have better safety features and their lighter weight enables trains to move faster. But this has not been backed up with a corresponding increase in the manufacture of power cars, due to certain issues at RCF, a railway official said. Because of this technicality, zonal railways are unable to use the LHB coaches that are lying at various yards.
At Southern Railway, sources said that around 80 LHB coaches are lying unused, few of which can be spotted at the Salt Cotaurs yard near Basin Bridge junction. To tackle this, the ICF has been asked to produce these power cars on a war footing from August-end. Already three power cars have been dispatched in September, while two more have been readied in October.
“The issue is likely to be brought under control within a few months,” the railway official said.

The fact our railways struck at old age thinking barring some voices across politic parties...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

*Kia Motors expected to pick site for first India plant next month*

SEOUL/NEW DELHI: South Korea's Kia Motors Corp is expected to pick a site next month for its first factory in India, stepping up plans to start making cars in one of the world's fast-growing auto markets, two people familiar with the matter said. 

The move would enable Kia to leverage the existing supplier base of its affiliate Hyundai Motor Co, India's second-biggest automaker by sales. The proposed factory would start production in 2019 and eventually have capacity to make 300,000 Kia vehicles a year, one of the people told Reuters - a major bet for a firm that sold 3.05 million vehicles last year. 

The Korean pair, jointly the world's No.5 carmaker, are chasing new business after missing annual targets in 2015 for the first time since the 2008 global financial crisis. Their combined sales fell 2 percent in first-half 2016, hit by weakness in markets like China, Russia and Brazil. 

India is likely to become the world's third-largest car market by 2020, according to IHS, up from fifth place now, with annual sales nearly doubling to about 5 million vehicles from 2.7 million in 2015. 

The size of Kia's investment has yet to be decided, one of the people said, declining to identify which models will be produced at the factory. Kia is best known as a maker of relatively inexpensive cars, like the Rio sub-compact. 

Three sites are under consideration for the plant, and Kia may announce the plan in September after deciding on a location in August, the second person said. 

The people spoke on condition of anonymity because the project was confidential. 

The states of Andhra Pradesh, Maharashtra and Gujarat have all been wooing Kia, according to two other people with knowledge of the matter. One of the two, an official with the Andhra Pradesh administration, said the state - which neighbors Tamil Nadu, home of Hyundai's existing plants near Chennai - is the frontrunner. 

Kia said in a statement to Reuters on Thursday that it was "continually evaluating potential locations for overseas manufacturing facilities, including India, to secure additional engines for future growth. However, as of now no concrete plans have been finalised." 

MARUTI CHALLENGE? 

Hyundai started India production nearly two decades ago and has two factories in India that make cars for the domestic market and for export to Europe and elsewhere. 

The firm trails only Maruti SuzukiBSE 0.51 % India Ltd in sales in India, and has an extensive service and dealer network that gives it an advantage over global rivals that have struggled to build market share including General Motors, Toyota Motor Corp and Volkswagen. 

Kia's South Korea factories accounted for 57 percent of its sales last year. It also has plants in China, the United States and Slovakia, and its first Mexico factory began production earlier this year. 

For the time being most cars sold in India are small. Hyundai sells several low-priced vehicles in the country, which could present a challenge in terms of market positioning for Kia, which would not want to cannibalise Hyundai sales. 

Hyundai shares parts and vehicle underpinnings with Kia, which Hyundai bought at the height of the Asian financial crisis in 1998. Differentiating their brands has been a challenge, as they compete in similar segments and markets. 

http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...dia-plant-next-month/articleshow/53333547.cms

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MKC

Update on connectivity to North-East

Jiribam-Tupul-Imphal broad gauge rail project, Manipur

















Map of railways in NE India with under construction projects.





Atlas colour key.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Ankit Kumar 002

Railways to start trial of Talgo trains on Delhi-Mumbai section from August one
By Express News Service Published: 21st July 2016 10:34 PM Last Updated: 21st July 2016 10:34 PM
Email2

A vendor walks near the Spanish train Talgo after it arrives at Moradabad Railway Station during its first trial run between Bareilly and Moradabd on Sunday. | PTI
NEW DELHI: Indian Railways will start the trials of Spanish-made Talgo trains on the busiest Delhi-Mumbai section from August 1 after its successful trials on Mathura-Palwal, where it achieved 180 kmph with fully loaded capacity Thursday. 
The trials on Delhi-Mumbai section will be done at a maximum speed of 150 kmph for nearly a month before a report is submitted to Railway Board. At present Delhi-Mumbai Rajdhani runs at an average speed of 80 kmph covering 1388 km distance between the two cities in 16 hours. Talgo coaches can cut the journey time between Delhi and Mumbai by 4 hours 30 minutes. 
“The primary results so far are similar to as claimed by the company and we will make a detailed report on other technicalities. Next week we will conduct trials of emergency braking distance system which means distance it takes to stop after applying emergency break at 160 kmph,” said a senior railway officer monitoring the trials.
With Railways working to increase speed of trains, Talgo trains can be a game changer if they succeed in achieving claimed targets of running on existing rails at 180 kmph without any major infrastructure changes. At present, Gatimaan Express is the fastest train at 160 km/hr. 
The cost of a Talgo coach is Rs 5 crore and it requires minimal infrastructure upgrade to run on Indian rails. Talgo envisages the journey between Delhi and Mumbai can be completed in about 11 hour 40 minutes as compared to 16 hours 10 minutes at present.
The Talgo coaches can run on curved rails without decelerating speed. Besides reducing travel time, Talgo's lighter trains consume 30 percent less energy. The Railways has set up a Mobility Directorate to work on strategies to increase speed of trains. Gatimaan Express – India's first semi-high speed that clocks 160 kmph, was launched on the Delhi-Agra route in April.
http://www.newindianexpress.com/nat...from-August-one/2016/07/21/article3540764.ece

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MKC

Broad gauge engine reached to Udaipur, Tripura.
52 km from capital Agartala.

*& many of them are seeing locomotive for first time.
*

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## AndrewJin

anant_s said:


> You observations are correct sir but it is pertinent to point out above, that one part of reason for above is, India using Broad gauge in place of slightly shorter Standard gauge used elsewhere. this has bearing on dimensions and therefore weight.
> Second, the bogie design (by which i mean the wheel and mounting for coaches) is slightly different, which again impacts how the coach itself is designed.
> Third (& most important) is the carrying capacity. Nowhere in the world, passenger trains carry as many passengers per rake, as they do in India. As platform lengths are fixed, we cannot increase coaches beyond a number (this is ~24/26 right now) and hence, out coaches are higher to allow multi-layer accommodation of berths.
> Al these factors make our coaches bulky and this becomes a significant constraint when you do dynamic stability analysis for coaches. As speed increases, the un sprung mass oscillates and creates lateral forces on tracks, which can be damaging at high speeds.
> Therefore if you compare our coaches with other high speed services elsewhere in world, one immediate difference that is noticeable is height of our coaches, which is significantly higher. Low height coaches along with clever distribution of mass, keep center of Gravity lower, thereby improving stability of train at high speed.
> Another thing is use of material and their design. Indian railways till now have been using Carbon steel for coach fabrication. Now normally as an industry practice, carbon steel (which is prone to atmospheric corrosion) sheets are usually of higher thickness (higher corrosion allowances) and thereby increase in weight is expected.
> Use of austenitic stainless steel (such as 302, 304 etc) is quite common in western countries. SS has much better corrosion resistance and this brings down weight of coach.
> they also use a corrugated sheet design. Corrugations allow a metal sheet of lower thickness to have higher rigidity and load bearing capacity, than flat sheets.
> View attachment 319609
> 
> Adtranz had supplied original 11 WAP 5 in corrugated side panel design, but when production started in India, this sheet couldnot be manufactured and we went for plain sheet design (lower thickness, CORTEN sheets).
> View attachment 319610
> 
> Original WAP 5
> View attachment 319611
> 
> CLW make WAP 5
> 
> COrugation design was tried on New Delhi Amritsar Swarn Shatabdi, but with advent of LHB coaches. this was not replicated elsewhere.
> View attachment 319612
> 
> 
> New LHB coaches are made of Stainless Steel and offer much better acoustic insulation along with lower weight.
> 
> View attachment 319614
> View attachment 319613
> View attachment 319615
> 
> With time, Indian coaches too should become relatively lighter, but in my view, reduction to the levels used in HST, won't be possible.


@anant_s Bro, I'm wondering how broad is a regular passenger train in India? I notice India's sleeper trains have extra beds on the aisle, while in other countries that adopt standard gauge tracks, we only have some seats there.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Grevion

MKC said:


> Broad gauge engine reached to Udaipur, Tripura.
> 52 km from capital Agartala.
> 
> *& many of them are seeing locomotive for first time.
> *


Looks like the excited crowd hijacked the loco.
Good thing they didn't asked the loco pilot for a ride.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MKC

litefire said:


> Looks like the excited crowd hijacked the loco.
> Good thing they didn't asked the loco pilot for a ride.


Doesn't matter, pictures were uploaded on IndiaRailInfo on 17th March so just after Monsoon they will get joy of passenger trains.
But I don't know why am I not able to get updates on trains to Udaipur as BG locomotives ran on 17th March & even today I couldn't get information when will freight train will run or already reached.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anant_s

AndrewJin said:


> @anant_s Bro, I'm wondering how broad is a regular passenger train in India? I notice India's sleeper trains have extra beds on the aisle, while in other countries that adopt standard gauge tracks, we only have some seats there.



Two types of coaches are under service Integral Coach factory (ICF) and LHB coaches.





Seating capacity and layouts are as follows:

Air Conditioned Coaches (In decreasing order of fare)

*First AC*





*Second AC*






*Third AC*






*Seating Double Decker Coaches*




*
Non Air Conditioned Coaches*





Seating Coaches

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## AndrewJin

anant_s said:


> Two types of coaches are under service Integral Coach factory (ICF) and LHB coaches.
> View attachment 319721
> 
> 
> Seating capacity and layouts are as follows:
> 
> Air Conditioned Coaches (In decreasing order of fare)
> 
> *First AC*
> View attachment 319724
> 
> 
> *Second AC*
> 
> View attachment 319725
> 
> 
> *Third AC*
> 
> View attachment 319726
> 
> 
> *Seating Double Decker Coaches*
> View attachment 319729
> 
> *
> Non Air Conditioned Coaches*
> View attachment 319728
> 
> 
> Seating Coaches
> View attachment 319727


Comparably, our latest EMUs have the following standardised parameters (all future EMUs will share the same)




Width 3360mm
Height 4050mm
Lengths 209m (4M+4T).

But our conventional trains are not as broad as Indian trains.
Hard seat, lowest class in China

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anant_s

AndrewJin said:


> Comparably, our latest EMUs have the following standardised parameters (all future EMUs will share the same)
> 
> But our conventional trains are not as broad as Indian trains.
> Hard seat, lowest class in China
> View attachment 319734



Andrew, i suppose, EMUs are daytime trains and might not be offered on overnight services. 
Even Shatabdi express offers only Seating accommodation as these are short distance intercity express trains. 
Most overnight trains in India offer sleeping accommodation of some kind and i'm sure so would trains in China on similar service profile.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

anant_s said:


> Andrew, i suppose, EMUs are daytime trains and might not be offered on overnight services.
> Even Shatabdi express offers only Seating accommodation as these are short distance intercity express trains.
> Most overnight trains in India offer sleeping accommodation of some kind and i'm sure so would trains in China on similar service profile.


There are also sleeper EMUs in China. This will be the new trend in China in the coming decade, sleeper EMUs replacing conventional sleeper trains.

The longest EMU service of daytime in China covers 2500km(13hours, 25 stops). More than that number, I think it should be sleeper EMUs. No need to have 300+km/h speed, 200-250km/h is enough. So if a sleeper EMU leaves at 18:00 and arrives at 9am, with several midway stops before 20:00 and after 7am, it can easily cover 3000km.

Another tendency of China's conventional train services is to introduce semi-high-speed locomotives on HSRs at night since EMU sleeper trains are quite expensive. Now, there are only 160km/h sleeper trains on some HSRs, but they are testing higher speed with the newest locomotives. However, compared to daytime EMUs, sleeper trains no matter what kind are becoming increasingly unpopular here. Especially for young Chinese, they think it "lame" and "not cool". I could never agree.

Sleeper EMU




























anant_s said:


> Two types of coaches are under service Integral Coach factory (ICF) and LHB coaches.
> View attachment 319721
> 
> 
> Seating capacity and layouts are as follows:
> 
> Air Conditioned Coaches (In decreasing order of fare)
> 
> *First AC*
> View attachment 319724
> 
> 
> *Second AC*
> 
> View attachment 319725
> 
> 
> *Third AC*
> 
> View attachment 319726
> 
> 
> *Seating Double Decker Coaches*
> View attachment 319729
> 
> *
> Non Air Conditioned Coaches*
> View attachment 319728
> 
> 
> Seating Coaches
> View attachment 319727


Really like that double-decker train.
I could not remember how long I have not taken one.
I've heard CRRC is working on double-decker EMUs and double-decker sleeper EMUs (we used to have double decker sleeper trains, dunno they exist or not) like those in France, but you know the weight and height is a problem.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## anant_s

AndrewJin said:


>





AndrewJin said:


>



That looks amazing.
Don't think even Business class air travel would give you that kind of luxurious treatment.
I won't mind paying premium fare for such comforts really.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

anant_s said:


> That looks amazing.
> Don't think even Business class air travel would give you that kind of luxurious treatment.
> I won't mind paying premium fare for such comforts really.


I have never tried yet.
No such service in my city since my city is at the very centre of HSR network, daytime EMUs are enough.
But I do think there should be more such trains, at least offering another choice for passengers who are plane-phobic (not me) or plane-abhorrent (like me). 
Considering price, I have just searched, it is not that expensive.
Shanghai-Guangzhou, 1725km, 830yuan, around $120.
And sometimes 20-30% discount is offered if it is not during the high season, discount on discount if you buy round trips.

Dining car of EMU sleeper

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anant_s

*First look of your future Metro*
Reporting by Sanjay Mandal and Subhajoy Roy
The first of 14 trains built by Chinese company Dalian for the Calcutta Metro is on course to join the fleet by June 2017, kick-starting the transition from snag-prone “assembled” coaches to speedier, smoother and smarter rakes. The remaining 13 trains are scheduled to arrive around 10 months after the first one, officials said. The imported trains, with an average speed of 65kmph, will run concurrently with the ageing rakes of the original fleet and the air-conditioned ones manufactured at the Integral Coach Factory in Perambur, Chennai. Two AC rakes from the Chennai unit are expected to arrive around six months before Dalian delivers its first. Metro brings you the first look of the Dalian fleet and highlights its key features.




*SMARTER COLOURS:*
The body of the train is coloured silver with purple stripes. The driver’s cabin has an LED board displaying the name of the terminal station in three languages.

*SPEEDIER TRAVEL:*
The China-made prototype has a top speed of 80kmph, similar to that of the rakes supplied by the Chennai factory. The difference lies in the average speed — Dalian promises 65kmph, which is 10kmph more than what the existing AC rakes are capable of delivering. 


Dalian’s aerodynamic design — the face of the rake is distinctively curved, unlike the flat front of the Indian rakes — apparently helps the train pick up speed faster and reduces energy consumption too.

“The existing rakes consume more energy while gathering speed because of higher wind resistance. A curved face helps in cutting through wind with less effort, which translates into lower energy consumption,” an official said.

But Metro Railway would need to “upgrade” its tracks to use the higher average speed that a Dalian train is capable of delivering.










*WIDER DOORS:* 
Dalian’s answer to the commuter crush at every door during rush hour is to provide wider ingress and exit in every coach. The doors of the Chinese rake are 20cm wider than that of the India-made AC rakes. The vestibules are 1,450mm wide, more than double that of the existing ones. This is meant to enable commuters to move from one coach to another comfortably.

*BETTER COOLING:* 
The roof-mounted air-conditioning system that Dalian uses is more advanced than that of the existing rakes. The drains meant to flush out water from the cooling unit have “slopes” to ensure there is no leaking roof. The AC rakes built in Chennai have a design defect that causes leakage. Since the drains don’t have slopes, water can’t be flushed out, an engineer with Metro Railway said.

*BRIGHTER INTERIORS:*
Coaches in the Chinese rake have LED lighting, which provides more illumination with less energy consumption. The existing coaches have dim lights that often malfunction. Metro officials say Dalian’s lighting system is far superior to what commuters in Calcutta are used to.

http://www.telegraphindia.com/1160721/jsp/calcutta/story_97894.jsp#.V5JCmdR95kj
*
Existing Rakes on Kolkata Metro*








---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

@AndrewJin So Dalian locomotives and rolling stock becomes successful bidder in Kolkata Metro rail network modernization program. Hope it is a beginning of long and fruitful business partnership between two nations in rail transportation sector.

@Rain Man

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## Ankit Kumar 002

anant_s said:


> *First look of your future Metro*
> Reporting by Sanjay Mandal and Subhajoy Roy
> The first of 14 trains built by Chinese company Dalian for the Calcutta Metro is on course to join the fleet by June 2017, kick-starting the transition from snag-prone “assembled” coaches to speedier, smoother and smarter rakes. The remaining 13 trains are scheduled to arrive around 10 months after the first one, officials said. The imported trains, with an average speed of 65kmph, will run concurrently with the ageing rakes of the original fleet and the air-conditioned ones manufactured at the Integral Coach Factory in Perambur, Chennai. Two AC rakes from the Chennai unit are expected to arrive around six months before Dalian delivers its first. Metro brings you the first look of the Dalian fleet and highlights its key features.
> View attachment 319756
> 
> *SMARTER COLOURS:*
> The body of the train is coloured silver with purple stripes. The driver’s cabin has an LED board displaying the name of the terminal station in three languages.
> 
> *SPEEDIER TRAVEL:*
> The China-made prototype has a top speed of 80kmph, similar to that of the rakes supplied by the Chennai factory. The difference lies in the average speed — Dalian promises 65kmph, which is 10kmph more than what the existing AC rakes are capable of delivering.
> 
> 
> Dalian’s aerodynamic design — the face of the rake is distinctively curved, unlike the flat front of the Indian rakes — apparently helps the train pick up speed faster and reduces energy consumption too.
> 
> “The existing rakes consume more energy while gathering speed because of higher wind resistance. A curved face helps in cutting through wind with less effort, which translates into lower energy consumption,” an official said.
> 
> But Metro Railway would need to “upgrade” its tracks to use the higher average speed that a Dalian train is capable of delivering.
> View attachment 319757
> View attachment 319758
> View attachment 319759
> 
> *WIDER DOORS:*
> Dalian’s answer to the commuter crush at every door during rush hour is to provide wider ingress and exit in every coach. The doors of the Chinese rake are 20cm wider than that of the India-made AC rakes. The vestibules are 1,450mm wide, more than double that of the existing ones. This is meant to enable commuters to move from one coach to another comfortably.
> 
> *BETTER COOLING:*
> The roof-mounted air-conditioning system that Dalian uses is more advanced than that of the existing rakes. The drains meant to flush out water from the cooling unit have “slopes” to ensure there is no leaking roof. The AC rakes built in Chennai have a design defect that causes leakage. Since the drains don’t have slopes, water can’t be flushed out, an engineer with Metro Railway said.
> 
> *BRIGHTER INTERIORS:*
> Coaches in the Chinese rake have LED lighting, which provides more illumination with less energy consumption. The existing coaches have dim lights that often malfunction. Metro officials say Dalian’s lighting system is far superior to what commuters in Calcutta are used to.
> 
> http://www.telegraphindia.com/1160721/jsp/calcutta/story_97894.jsp#.V5JCmdR95kj
> *
> Existing Rakes on Kolkata Metro*
> View attachment 319760
> View attachment 319761
> 
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> @AndrewJin So Dalian locomotives and rolling stock becomes successful bidder in Kolkata Metro rail network modernization program. Hope it is a beginning of long and fruitful business partnership between two nations in rail transportation sector.
> 
> @Rain Man



Happy for my friends in KOLKATA, but the looks disappoint me.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

anant_s said:


> *First look of your future Metro*
> Reporting by Sanjay Mandal and Subhajoy Roy
> The first of 14 trains built by Chinese company Dalian for the Calcutta Metro is on course to join the fleet by June 2017, kick-starting the transition from snag-prone “assembled” coaches to speedier, smoother and smarter rakes. The remaining 13 trains are scheduled to arrive around 10 months after the first one, officials said. The imported trains, with an average speed of 65kmph, will run concurrently with the ageing rakes of the original fleet and the air-conditioned ones manufactured at the Integral Coach Factory in Perambur, Chennai. Two AC rakes from the Chennai unit are expected to arrive around six months before Dalian delivers its first. Metro brings you the first look of the Dalian fleet and highlights its key features.
> View attachment 319756
> 
> *SMARTER COLOURS:*
> The body of the train is coloured silver with purple stripes. The driver’s cabin has an LED board displaying the name of the terminal station in three languages.
> 
> *SPEEDIER TRAVEL:*
> The China-made prototype has a top speed of 80kmph, similar to that of the rakes supplied by the Chennai factory. The difference lies in the average speed — Dalian promises 65kmph, which is 10kmph more than what the existing AC rakes are capable of delivering.
> 
> 
> Dalian’s aerodynamic design — the face of the rake is distinctively curved, unlike the flat front of the Indian rakes — apparently helps the train pick up speed faster and reduces energy consumption too.
> 
> “The existing rakes consume more energy while gathering speed because of higher wind resistance. A curved face helps in cutting through wind with less effort, which translates into lower energy consumption,” an official said.
> 
> But Metro Railway would need to “upgrade” its tracks to use the higher average speed that a Dalian train is capable of delivering.
> View attachment 319757
> View attachment 319758
> View attachment 319759
> 
> *WIDER DOORS:*
> Dalian’s answer to the commuter crush at every door during rush hour is to provide wider ingress and exit in every coach. The doors of the Chinese rake are 20cm wider than that of the India-made AC rakes. The vestibules are 1,450mm wide, more than double that of the existing ones. This is meant to enable commuters to move from one coach to another comfortably.
> 
> *BETTER COOLING:*
> The roof-mounted air-conditioning system that Dalian uses is more advanced than that of the existing rakes. The drains meant to flush out water from the cooling unit have “slopes” to ensure there is no leaking roof. The AC rakes built in Chennai have a design defect that causes leakage. Since the drains don’t have slopes, water can’t be flushed out, an engineer with Metro Railway said.
> 
> *BRIGHTER INTERIORS:*
> Coaches in the Chinese rake have LED lighting, which provides more illumination with less energy consumption. The existing coaches have dim lights that often malfunction. Metro officials say Dalian’s lighting system is far superior to what commuters in Calcutta are used to.
> 
> http://www.telegraphindia.com/1160721/jsp/calcutta/story_97894.jsp#.V5JCmdR95kj
> *
> Existing Rakes on Kolkata Metro*
> View attachment 319760
> View attachment 319761
> 
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> @AndrewJin So Dalian locomotives and rolling stock becomes successful bidder in Kolkata Metro rail network modernization program. Hope it is a beginning of long and fruitful business partnership between two nations in rail transportation sector.
> 
> @Rain Man


Frankly speaking, this company is not even top5 metro manufacturer in China. Never heard of other cities use their products except for Dalian's own subway...

Dalian's products, in the city of Dalian












Though abroad known as CRRC, domestically, there are numerous manufacturers within CRRC Group competing with each other. They are de facto independent companies. But as to reduce competition abroad between Chinese companies, CRRC was founded.

Personally, I like subways built by Changchun Company best, which is also the manufacturer of the recently launched 350km/h CRH350 and Boston，Chicago & Rio's metro. The subways in my city almost exclusively use their products and some from Zhuzhou which is the manufacturer of Shanghai Subway and Guangzhou Tram.










Boston T

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MKC

AndrewJin said:


> There are also sleeper EMUs in China. This will be the new trend in China in the coming decade, sleeper EMUs replacing conventional sleeper trains.
> 
> The longest EMU service of daytime in China covers 2500km(13hours, 25 stops). More than that number, I think it should be sleeper EMUs. No need to have 300+km/h speed, 200-250km/h is enough. So if a sleeper EMU leaves at 18:00 and arrives at 9am, with several midway stops before 20:00 and after 7am, it can easily cover 3000km.
> 
> Another tendency of China's conventional train services is to introduce semi-high-speed locomotives on HSRs at night since EMU sleeper trains are quite expensive. Now, there are only 160km/h sleeper trains on some HSRs, but they are testing higher speed with the newest locomotives. However, compared to daytime EMUs, sleeper trains no matter what kind are becoming increasingly unpopular here. Especially for young Chinese, they think it "lame" and "not cool". I could never agree.
> 
> Sleeper EMU
> View attachment 319737
> View attachment 319739
> View attachment 319738
> View attachment 319736
> View attachment 319743
> View attachment 319744
> View attachment 319746
> View attachment 319745
> 
> 
> 
> Really like that double-decker train.
> I could not remember how long I have not taken one.
> I've heard CRRC is working on double-decker EMUs and double-decker sleeper EMUs (we used to have double decker sleeper trains, dunno they exist or not) like those in France, but you know the weight and height is a problem.


In 2015 railway budget, RM told about plans to make sleeper EMUs in India too, these EMUs will be called train sets will have same capacity & speed as Talgo & will run on same tracks.
RFI have been issued earlier but now I don't know about updates.
Why are sleeper EMU expensive than conventional?

IR double deckers don't seem good for some people as these have lower speed than Shatabadi which also offer same service as DD however DD have low fare compared to Shatabadi. After introducing in 2011, today we just have 7 pair of such beautiful trains & 3 pairs already discontinued & only two pairs run daily & one train used to ran on just two coaches which is least after railbus & normally DEMU/EMU have at least six coaches.

Howrah – Dhanbad Double Decker Express which was the first DD, connected Kolkata & Dhanbad, an impotant town in Jharkhand. This train was considered as one of the most unsuccessful train on that route. At present the train is laying unmaintained in platform no.16 of Howrah station.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Śakra

anant_s said:


> *First look of your future Metro*
> Reporting by Sanjay Mandal and Subhajoy Roy
> The first of 14 trains built by Chinese company Dalian for the Calcutta Metro is on course to join the fleet by June 2017, kick-starting the transition from snag-prone “assembled” coaches to speedier, smoother and smarter rakes. The remaining 13 trains are scheduled to arrive around 10 months after the first one, officials said. The imported trains, with an average speed of 65kmph, will run concurrently with the ageing rakes of the original fleet and the air-conditioned ones manufactured at the Integral Coach Factory in Perambur, Chennai. Two AC rakes from the Chennai unit are expected to arrive around six months before Dalian delivers its first. Metro brings you the first look of the Dalian fleet and highlights its key features.
> View attachment 319756
> 
> *SMARTER COLOURS:*
> The body of the train is coloured silver with purple stripes. The driver’s cabin has an LED board displaying the name of the terminal station in three languages.
> 
> *SPEEDIER TRAVEL:*
> The China-made prototype has a top speed of 80kmph, similar to that of the rakes supplied by the Chennai factory. The difference lies in the average speed — Dalian promises 65kmph, which is 10kmph more than what the existing AC rakes are capable of delivering.
> 
> 
> Dalian’s aerodynamic design — the face of the rake is distinctively curved, unlike the flat front of the Indian rakes — apparently helps the train pick up speed faster and reduces energy consumption too.
> 
> “The existing rakes consume more energy while gathering speed because of higher wind resistance. A curved face helps in cutting through wind with less effort, which translates into lower energy consumption,” an official said.
> 
> But Metro Railway would need to “upgrade” its tracks to use the higher average speed that a Dalian train is capable of delivering.
> View attachment 319757
> View attachment 319758
> View attachment 319759
> 
> *WIDER DOORS:*
> Dalian’s answer to the commuter crush at every door during rush hour is to provide wider ingress and exit in every coach. The doors of the Chinese rake are 20cm wider than that of the India-made AC rakes. The vestibules are 1,450mm wide, more than double that of the existing ones. This is meant to enable commuters to move from one coach to another comfortably.
> 
> *BETTER COOLING:*
> The roof-mounted air-conditioning system that Dalian uses is more advanced than that of the existing rakes. The drains meant to flush out water from the cooling unit have “slopes” to ensure there is no leaking roof. The AC rakes built in Chennai have a design defect that causes leakage. Since the drains don’t have slopes, water can’t be flushed out, an engineer with Metro Railway said.
> 
> *BRIGHTER INTERIORS:*
> Coaches in the Chinese rake have LED lighting, which provides more illumination with less energy consumption. The existing coaches have dim lights that often malfunction. Metro officials say Dalian’s lighting system is far superior to what commuters in Calcutta are used to.
> 
> http://www.telegraphindia.com/1160721/jsp/calcutta/story_97894.jsp#.V5JCmdR95kj
> *
> Existing Rakes on Kolkata Metro*
> View attachment 319760
> View attachment 319761
> 
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> @AndrewJin So Dalian locomotives and rolling stock becomes successful bidder in Kolkata Metro rail network modernization program. Hope it is a beginning of long and fruitful business partnership between two nations in rail transportation sector.
> 
> @Rain Man



We have huge demand, why isn't TATA or someone making their own metro trains?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Śakra said:


> We have huge demand, why isn't TATA or someone making their own metro trains?



There is local capacity by various companies. Bombardier even exported metro trains from India to Australia.

Its a globalised world these days so pricepoints have to be kept open to competition. That way local producers don't get too insulated and overconfident....and innovate to make better products at the lowest cost possible for the future.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

MKC said:


> Why are sleeper EMU expensive than conventional?


I assume any high-speed EMUs are more expensive than traditional trains.
A standard EMU (8 cars) can cost
250km/h EMU 130million yuan
350km/h EMU 190million yuan
Sand/wind/coldness-proof version, 220million yuan
One regular car of conventional trains only costs 2-5 million yuan.
(a yuan =10 rupees)


A sleeper EMU is no less than 200 million yuan.









MKC said:


> IR double deckers don't seem good for some people as these have lower speed than Shatabadi which also offer same service as DD however DD have low fare compared to Shatabadi. After introducing in 2011, today we just have 7 pair of such beautiful trains & 3 pairs already discontinued & only two pairs run daily & one train used to ran on just two coaches which is least after railbus & normally DEMU/EMU have at least six coaches.
> 
> Howrah – Dhanbad Double Decker Express which was the first DD, connected Kolkata & Dhanbad, an impotant town in Jharkhand. This train was considered as one of the most unsuccessful train on that route. At present the train is laying unmaintained in platform no.16 of Howrah station.


Dunno why double decker trains in China and India are not as popular as in Europe.
I think speed is not really a problem, double decker trains can easily achieve 160+km/h.
Probably people think the space is too small?

Double decker trains in China are priced the same as regular hard seats. (saw a few)
There are also double decker sleeper trains (never saw one in my city)

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nilgiri

AndrewJin said:


> I think speed is not really a problem, double decker trains can easily achieve 160+km/h.
> Probably people think the space is too small?



Its not a problem at all!

TGV run double decker duplex trains:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

Nilgiri said:


> Its not a problem at all!
> 
> TGV run double decker duplex trains:


People here complain about the limited space for luggage.
And experts complain about its too much weight which might hurt HSR tracks in the long run.
It's popular for TGV, but not popular for all other HSR systems.
French HSRs almost all use ballasted track, which is cheap and can handle more weight but more expensive to maintain and quite unstable (if u have taken a TGV in France and an ICE on German's ballast-less tracks, you will know why).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anant_s

Śakra said:


> We have huge demand, why isn't TATA or someone making their own metro trains?


Bombarider has set up a manufacturing unit at Savli (near vadodara) and other suburban demand is met by ICF.
With several cities proposing to setup metro network, about time some Indian manufacturer too, forms a JV and starts manufacturing in India.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Nilgiri

AndrewJin said:


> People here complain about the limited space for luggage.
> And experts complain about its too much weight which might hurt HSR tracks in the long run.
> It's popular for TGV, but not popular for all other HSR systems.
> French HSRs almost all use ballasted track, which is cheap and can handle more weight but more expensive to maintain and quite unstable (if u have taken a TGV in France and an ICE on German's ballast-less tracks, you will know why).



True, asians in general like lots of luggage while travelling.

I have been on ICE and TGV and yes you are correct about the smoothness. Would you say CRH ride quality is like ICE?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

Nilgiri said:


> True, asians in general like lots of luggage while travelling.
> 
> I have been on ICE and TGV and yes you are correct about the smoothness. Would you say CRH ride quality is like ICE?


Arguably the smoothest.
HSRs here are straighter and smoother.
Inter-track space is bigger.
Many German travelers come to China and have such feelings.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nilgiri

AndrewJin said:


> Arguably the smoothest.
> HSRs here are straighter and smoother.
> Inter-track space is bigger.
> Many German travelers come to China and have such feelings.



Yes I heard so from others too. Last time I went to China for work I took the plane inside to travel...but I have to give CRH a try next time....hopefully next year.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

Nilgiri said:


> Yes I heard so from others too. Last time I went to China for work I took the plane...but I have to give CRH a try next time....hopefully next year.


Welcome.
Avoid Friday, Sunday and all public holidays....
Can be very hard to get a ticket.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## danger007

[QUOTE: andrewJin, post: 8495081, member: 167075"]Arguably the smoothest.
HSRs here are straighter and smoother.
Inter-track space is bigger.
Many German travelers come to China and have such feelings.









[/QUOTE]



Maglev don't have wheels, so the cars are steady unlike Wheels on track..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

danger007 said:


> [QUOTE: andrewJin, post: 8495081, member: 167075"]Arguably the smoothest.
> HSRs here are straighter and smoother.
> Inter-track space is bigger.
> Many German travelers come to China and have such feelings.





Maglev don't have wheels, so the cars are steady unlike Wheels on track..
View attachment 319853
[/QUOTE]
Why does it have anything to do with maglev?


----------



## OrionHunter

Nilgiri said:


> Its not a problem at all!
> 
> TGV run double decker duplex trains:


I travel in these SNCF TGVs from Paris to Nice quite often. I prefer these trains to taking a flight as they're exhilarating to travel in especially from Cannes to Paris where the TGV flies at 320kmph on this stretch!












From the driver's cabin of the TGV. The speed will blow you away. Check it out from 27:00

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Joe Shearer

Ankit Kumar 002 said:


> New Unreserved Coaches , Deen Dayalu Coach Revealed.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/755400980938711042
> Aquaguard among other facilities in Deen Dayalu Coach. First in Indian Railways.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/755416973618524160
> गरीबों का दीनदयालु कोच 'अमीरी' सुविधाओं से लैस है। अनारक्षित श्रेणी की इस कोच में बॉयोटॉयलेट और डस्टबिन के साथ पानी पीने के लिए एक्वागार्ड भी लगा है, जो अभी तक किसी भी श्रेणी के कोच में नहीं है। इस कोच की एक बड़ी खासियत यह भी है कि दिव्यांगों की सुविधाओं को ध्यान में रखते हुए आपातकालीन द्वार से लेकर सीट तक में ब्रेल लिपि का उपयोग किया गया है, ताकि आँखों से देखने में अक्षम यात्री ब्रेल लिपि से पढ़कर जानकारी हासिल कर सकें।
> 
> इस कोच को राजधानी, शताब्दी और दुरंतो को छोड़ कर सभी मेल/एक्सप्रेस कोच में लगाया जाएगा। ताकि अनारक्षित श्रेणी के टिकट पर सफर करने वाले यात्रियों को परेशानी न हो। इसके अलावा भी कोच में कई खासियत हैं। रेलमंत्री सुरेश प्रभु ने नई दिल्ली रेलवे स्टेशन पर इस कोच का निरीक्षण किया।
> 
> गद्देदार सीट
> बजट में घोषणा के बाद तैयार किए जा रहे दीनदयालु कोच में सीट गद्देदार हैं। पीयूएफ फोम से बैठने की सीट को कवर किया गया है। ताकि यात्री आराम से सफर कर सके। ख़ास बात यह भी है कि ऊपर की सीट को भी गद्देदार बनाया गया है। अभी तक ये सीटें तख़्त की होती थी। क्योंकि इस पर सामान रखे जाते थे। लेकिन देखा गया कि लोग उस पर भी बैठकर सफर करने को मजबूर हैं। इसलिए रेल मंत्री ने इस सीट को भी गद्देदार बनाने का आदेश दिया।
> 
> टॉयलेट भी अलग तरह के
> नये डिजाइन के कोच में विशेषतौर पर टॉयलेट इंडिकेटर भी लगे हैं। इसका फायदा यह होगा कि शौचालय का इस्तेमाल कोई कर रहा होगा तो इंडिकेटर से यात्री अपने सीट पर बैठे-बैठे पता कर सकेगा कि शौचालय खाली है या भरा हुआ है। सभी बायो टॉयलेट हैं।
> 
> एक्वागार्ड लगा कोच
> इस कोच में दो एक्वागार्ड लगे हैं। इससे लोगों को पीने के पानी के लिए स्टेशनों पर उतर कर पानी नहीं भरना होगा। साथ ही शुद्ध और साफ़ पानी भी मिलेगा।
> 
> कोच की अन्य खासियत
> नये बनने वाले कोच की अन्य खासियत में बॉयो टॉयलेट, गेट के समीप खड़े होने के लिए हैंडल, पीने के पानी के लिए आरओ, मोबाइल व लैपटॉप चार्ज करने के लिए ज्यादा से ज्यादा प्वाइंट लगे हैं। इस कोच में जे-हुक लगे हैं, ताकि लंबवत सामान को भी आसानी से उसपर टांगा जा सके। शौचालय का फ्लोर पोलिमराइज्ड कोटिंग वाला है।
> 
> इन कोच फैक्ट्री तैयार हो रहे हैं
> रेलवे मंत्रालय ने नये डिजाइन के कोच तैयार करने का रेलवे बोर्ड से स्वीकृत डिजाइन को कपूरथला, चेन्नई, रायबरेली कोच फैक्ट्री के महाप्रबंधकों को सूचित कर दिया है। एक कोच अभी तैयार हुआ है और भी कोच तैयार किए जा रहे हैं।
> 
> http://hindi.eenaduindia.com/State/...-dayalu-Coach-for-Second-Class-passengers.vpf
> 
> Features of Deen Dayalu Coach.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/755422796919009282
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/755386281522331653



Please post in English. I can't report Chinese members and Pakistani members if Indian members also break the rules.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anant_s

Joe Shearer said:


> Please post in English. I can't report Chinese members and Pakistani members if Indian members also break the rules.


Apologies!
here is similar report

*Minister of Railways Shri Suresh Prabhakar Prabhu dedicated the newly developed Deen Dayalu Coach to the nation at a simple programme held at New Delhi Railway Station today i.e. on 19.07.2016. Minister of State for Railways & Minister of State for Communications (Independent Charge) Shri Manoj Sinha and Minister of State for Railways Shri Rajen Gohain were specially present to grace the occasion. Member Mechanical, Railway Board Shri Hemant Kumar, General Manager, Northern Railway Shri A. K. Puthia, Divisional Railway Manager, Delhi Division Shri Arun Arora and other Railway Board Members and senior officials of Northern Railway were among those present on the occasion.*

*The introduction of Deen Dayalu coaches was announced by Shri Suresh Prabhu in Rail Budget 2016-17. In compliance to Budget commitment, first Deen Dayalu Coach No. SR16418 has been manufactured by Integral Coach Factory/Chennai. Following additional amenities have been provided in Deen Dayalu coach:*

** Water filtration system to provide potable water.*
** Provision of cushioned luggage racks.*
** Provision of additional hand hold in doorway area.*
** Provision of coat hooks.*
** Provision of bio-toilets.*
** Toilet occupation indication display board.*
** Enhanced mobile charging facility.*
** LED lights.*
** Fire extinguishers with anti-theft arrangement.*
** Enhanced capacity dustbins.*
** Water level indicator*
** Interior paneling with Aluminium composite panels.*
** Exterior painting with orange color bands (Z-shaped) and Anti-Graffiti coating.*

*In the current year, around 700 number of Deen Dayalu coaches have been planned for manufacturing and putting them into service. Though the facilities have been enhanced, however, fares have been kept same.*

Source : PIB

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Joe Shearer

@anant_s 
@Ankit Kumar 002 

One of the best threads I've had the pleasure of going through for a long, long time. Thanks a lot.



anant_s said:


> Apologies!
> here is similar report
> 
> *Minister of Railways Shri Suresh Prabhakar Prabhu dedicated the newly developed Deen Dayalu Coach to the nation at a simple programme held at New Delhi Railway Station today i.e. on 19.07.2016. Minister of State for Railways & Minister of State for Communications (Independent Charge) Shri Manoj Sinha and Minister of State for Railways Shri Rajen Gohain were specially present to grace the occasion. Member Mechanical, Railway Board Shri Hemant Kumar, General Manager, Northern Railway Shri A. K. Puthia, Divisional Railway Manager, Delhi Division Shri Arun Arora and other Railway Board Members and senior officials of Northern Railway were among those present on the occasion.*
> 
> *The introduction of Deen Dayalu coaches was announced by Shri Suresh Prabhu in Rail Budget 2016-17. In compliance to Budget commitment, first Deen Dayalu Coach No. SR16418 has been manufactured by Integral Coach Factory/Chennai. Following additional amenities have been provided in Deen Dayalu coach:*
> 
> ** Water filtration system to provide potable water.
> * Provision of cushioned luggage racks.
> * Provision of additional hand hold in doorway area.
> * Provision of coat hooks.
> * Provision of bio-toilets.
> * Toilet occupation indication display board.
> * Enhanced mobile charging facility.
> * LED lights.
> * Fire extinguishers with anti-theft arrangement.
> * Enhanced capacity dustbins.
> * Water level indicator
> * Interior paneling with Aluminium composite panels.
> * Exterior painting with orange color bands (Z-shaped) and Anti-Graffiti coating.*
> 
> *In the current year, around 700 number of Deen Dayalu coaches have been planned for manufacturing and putting them into service. Though the facilities have been enhanced, however, fares have been kept same.*
> 
> Source : PIB



Makes me wonder if I can risk taking a long-distance sleeper again. Won't work; even though I'm a senior citizen (and then some), I get landed with middle or upper berths, and frankly can't handle it any more. Nor can I handle starving for the 1 1/2 or 2 days of long-distance travel, to avoid using the lavatories. And frankly, the whole experience is such an off-putting thing, it'll take a lot to get me back. Even the spavined, half-dead Spice Jet is better than these.

Exception: Delhi to Chandigarh on the Shatabdi or Swarn Shatabdi. Love that train, and the return trip.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## danger007

AndrewJin said:


> Maglev don't have wheels, so the cars are steady unlike Wheels on track..
> View attachment 319853


Why does it have anything to do with maglev?[/QUOTE]
Aren't you referring HSR ( maglev in china)..


----------



## anant_s

@PARIKRAMA @Ankit Kumar 002 
I'm discontinuing an old thread on IR Freight and bringing in relevant posts here, for consolidation.

*INDIAN RAILWAYS FREIGHT TRANSPORT: PAST, PRESENT & FUTURE



*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## anant_s

_Along the iron veins that traverse the frame of our country, beat and flow the fiery pulses of its exertion, hotter and faster every hour. All vitality is concentrated through those throbbing arteries into the central cities; the country is passed over like a green sea by narrow bridges, and we are thrown back in continually closer crowds on the city gates_.
*John Ruskin*

In a country as diverse and plural as India, railways is more than a mode of transport. Its the glue that binds us and probably the greatest of all the national institutes. With its humble beginning in 1853 and a track length of around 34 kms, it now is a behemoth with running track length of 90,000 kms, handling more than a billion tons of traffic and in process being one of world's single biggest employer. Did i mention average rate of transporting 1 ton of freight over a kilometers costs Rs. 1.20(less than 2 cents). India today, country's leading news magazines,once mentioned, that if one goes by pure statistics, it would appear that Indian railway exists only to delight trivia buffs.

We begin this story with trade between British India and Rest of the World after Britain took control of administration after First war of independence from East India Company. Britain realized that to keep the country under one rule, it will need to move its troops quickly. it was also dabbling on how to bring the commodities meant for shipment to England to ports quickly. The answer well lied with railways. Unlike in Africa, where tropical rivers provided waterways, India was a dry land and waterway wasn't a solution. There began a journey of setting first rails in country's hinterland connected to ports and in these modest lines lied future of one of the biggest rail networks in the world.
Since British movement of passengers and goods was primarily through sea, several big ports were established in 18th century that grew bigger with time. From the three corners of country namely Calcutta in East, Madras in South and Bombay in West, originated railway lines, that clamoured to reach Delhi. These lines were isolated sections initially but as these progressed, the whole of country was covered eventually, providing a seamless even if rudimentary at times, connectivity. Won't be exaggeration to say, that these lines brought an amazing prosperity to places they connected.

*Bombay (now Mumbai)*
Opening of Suez canal in 1869 revolutionized the sea trade originating in Asia and more specifically India as it drastically cut down shipping time between the Region and Europe. Mumbai was first beneficiary of this development along with Karachi port. The heavy shipping traffic originating in India led to development of Sasson Dock in 1875 and subsequently followed by Prince's Dock in 1880 and Victoria docks in 1888. More docks and upgradations took place subsequently.




The major freight originating from the port was Cotton,Food Grains and Cash crops and raw materials including minerals, imports like Heavy machinery also formed bulk of traffic handled.
In order to cater for the growth of traffic, Bombay Port Trust to develop lines that connected to Main lines that originated from Victoria terminus (Present Day's Chhatrapati Shivaji Terminus named after legendary Martha King).
Great Indian Peninsular Railway (GIPR) was one of the first companies in India to lay its rail tracks originating from Bombay (presently Mumbai).




These lines ran initially upto Thane and later extending to all parts of country. Pune and Kolhapur and later Madras in South, Nagpur and later Calcutta (erstwhile Bengal Nagpur Railways) in East and Itarsi, Bhopal , Delhi and up to Peshawar in North. It must be mentioned here that the entire network consisted of several smaller rail companies that were operating and building new lines as per British administration's Guaranteed Railway System (meaning a fixed return on investment was guaranteed to the builder). These lines allowed quick and reliable mode of transport of prized commodities like Cotton, Food Grain, Tobacco and Jute.




While all this was happening, Bombay Baroda and Central India (BB&CI) was developing its own network for connecting Bombay to Northern parts of India, serving what is present day states of Gujarat, Rajasthan and further North Uttar Pradesh & Delhi. The Lines ran further North through Punjab (undivided India) upto Peshawar, the last outpost of British India before Afghanistan. However Freight traffic in these lines was not significant, primarily owing to the fact that Colaba Port mainly catered for Passenger Traffic.

*Calcutta (now Kolkata)*
Elsewhere in East, calcutta (presently Kolkata) Port was developing as another major trading hub. While dry docks were established sometime circa 1712 (near old Fort William), in 1870 all the docks were consolidated under one port trust. Owing to its location, Calcutta port commanded a huge hinterland area extending right upto Jammu and Kashmir including Nepal and almost all of Gangetic plains and Eastern India. Today the system is served by two different ports namely Kolkata and Haldia.




As with Bombay, the large traffic at Kolkata required development of rail network that facilitated movement of goods. The port trust developed its own system that was connected with Eastern and South East Railways that allowed movement from hinterland to port.




East india Railway company was established in 1845 and it began construction of Calcutta-Delhi rail line. While operations began in 1854 with train running between Howrah and Hooghly, rapid construction of lines running almost parallel to river Ganga, saw completion of entire stretch of railway lines (Barring bridge over river Yamuna at Allahabad). In 1866, with completion of Bridge at Allahabad, Calcutta and Delhi were connected and first Train 1 Down/2 Up (present day 12311/12312 Kalka Mail) ran on these tracks. Calcutta got direct rail connection to Bombay in 1900 with connection of GIPR and BNR lines. The railway station of Nagpur is today a junction of North South (Delhi Chennai) and East West (Mumbai Kolkata) lines.




One interesting thing about Eastern line was that it passes through Chotta Nagpur Plateau and gangetic plains. In terms of freight in translates to a line criss crossing arguably the most fertile plains in country and a land blessed with abundant mineral resources especially Coal and Iron along with Bauxite. For anyone trying to run rails on this region, it meant constant source of revenue. As we will discuss later, this section is one of the busiest railway sections (presently operating at close to 140% of its saturation level) in country.

*Madras (now Chennai)*
Present day state of Tamil Nadu was once ruled by powerful dynasties The Pallavas, the Cholas and the Pandyas. this was a period of glory and great economic and social growth and it goes without saying that maritime trade too developed rapidly with trade between countries like Java, Sumatra etc. The city of Madras (now Chennai) had its sea port opened in 1881 and owing to its location, rapidly became one of the biggest ports in Indian (in terms of traffic handled). Today it is second largest seaport in country behind Nhava Sheva port in Mumbai.
the first rail company to be established in this part of the world was Madras Railway in year 1845 and it began operations on Royapuram Arcot line in 1856.




The line slowly expanded towards bangalore (1864) and it was connected to GIPR lines at Raichur in 1871 thereby connecting Madras with Bombay. As lines expanded further north, a direct connection was established between Delhi and Madras (it came quite late in 1929, as several sections got completed). Madras and calcutta got direct connectivity in 1901 with a major port city of Visakhapatnam (in Andhra pradesh) on the line.

By the time World War I arrived in 1914, all major cities were directly connected to each other through rail and trade flourished and central parts of country was connected to large population centers and ports.




While it wasn't easy, but it was now possible for a person at any major city to travel to another major city through train. The country truly was united as one for the first time in History.
By the time India gained her independence in 1947, railways had become nation's biggest employer and spinal chord of economy carrying more freight, earning more revenue and exerting more influence than any other national institute.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## anant_s

*Electric Traction*
Indian railways was one of the first railways in Asia to have adopted electric traction. GIPR electrified its lines for sub-urban traffic back in 1925 between Bombay VT and Kurla. In 1931 meter gauge lines in Madras Tambaram section too were electrified. Incidentally Madras Tambaram Villupuram section was the only electrified meter gauge lines in India.
The voltage adopted for these lines was 1500 Volt Dc and this was in line with development elsewhere in Europe and North America.
GIPR lines had to ascend difficult Sahyadri Mountain range before it enters central India and it has to encounter Bhor ghats (towards pune) and Thull Ghats (towards Nashik). At some places the ruling gradient is as steep as 1 in 37 (in trigonometrical terms that would be Sine(inverse) [1/37] or simply speaking for every 37 meters of travel, you would ascend 1 meter.
These conditions made it an ideal choice to select electric traction as steam locomotives simply weren't powerful enough to tackle these challenges with ever growing freight load.

*EF/1 (Later WCG 1)*
In 1925, GIPR ordered a batch of 31 locomotives from Vulcan Foundries and Metropolitan Vickers electric company, England. later 10 more were ordered. These locos were rated at 2,600 HP and weighed 123 Tons (there is an interesting trivia later on this value). 








The wheel arrangement was 0-6-6-0 (total 6 axles, connected by rods and couplings, in two pairs of three axles. 2 motors drove each pair of axle and ence total of 4 motors). the locos were designated EF/1 (Electric Freight series 1) and later WCG 1 (W: Broad gauge, C: Continuous or DC voltage, G: Goods service, series 1).These were first examples of Electric locomotives on IR and had an extremely long career with last examples retiring in late 1980s. No more broad gauge locomotives were inducted till after Indian Independence. 




http://www.buritonwheelbarrow.net/I...-n7VzxKN/0/XL/WCG1_20048BombayVT6-3-92-XL.jpg

*AC Traction*
After Independence, IR aggressively pursued plans for electrification and it had two choices. First was to continue with 1500 Volt DC traction that it had hostorically and second was to go French way and adopt AC. After World war II, French Engineers pioneered reserach and engineering on 25,000 Volt 50 Hz Ac as supply voltage for electric locomotives. They sucessfully demonstrated that it was possible to run trains at this voltage without disturbing grid stability (Transmission Grid has 3 phases with each phase carrying equal current. If current is drawn from a single phase, it can effect the equal value of current in 3 phases causing instability and in severe cases tripping of Turbine Generators in Power plants that generate power). It was therefore decided in 1957, that all future electric traction would be 25 kV AC only.
Incdentally about the same time when all this was happening, Calcutta region rail lines were electrified at 3000 V Dc, however planners showed remarkable foresight in this sytem and took into consideration that in future, 3000 V DC might not remain in service. So they designed all electric system to be capable of working at 25 kV AC also and when in 1966, changeover occurred, Calcutta region migrated to 25 kV AC relatively simply.

The states of Jharkhand (then South Bihar), Orissa, West Bengal are blessed with amazing amount of minreal wealth that inlcudes Iron ore, Coal, Bauxite among others. All these ores are of great engineering significance and therefore when Soviet Union offered help for setting of steel plants in this region, need for heavy freight arose. This made the lines in the region an Automatic choice for electrification and the first line to be electrified at 25 kV AC was Rajkhasarwan Dongoaposhi in 1960. No prizes for guessing here that the technical help for the system was provided by French Railways (SNCF).




Chakradharpur division of South Eastern Railways has got the distinction of introducing 25 kV electric traction on Indian Railways. A transformer and a circuit breaker, taken on loan from SNCF, were commissioned at a site near Kendposi. OHE was energized on 25 kV AC from Kendposi to Rajkharswan and the pantograph of loco No.20250 was for the first time raised at Kendposi on 12th December 1959. On 15th December 1959, official inauguration ceremony took place, when a steam special train and an electric loco ran parallel on the 3 Km double track between the feeding post site to Kendposi station. Rajkharswan-Dangoaposi section was officially inaugurated on electric traction on 11th August 1960.




Today around 24,000 kms or approximately 35% of total network length is electrified in India and except for a small stretch of Harbor lines in Mumbai Sub-urban network everything else in under AC traction. It might be of interest to know that harbor line was the first railway line in India to use DC traction, fittingly enough it will be the last to give up DC traction.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## anant_s

*AC Freight Electric Locomotives

WAG 1*
These were supplied by a consortium of European companies (called 50 cycles European Group) and these were 4 axle, 2 motor (B-B design), 2900 HP locomotives. Close to about 115 locomotives of this class were deployed out of which after initial lot of imports, Chittaranjan Locomotive Works, manufactured them locally.











*
WAG 2*
These locomotives were supplied by consortium of Japanese companies (Hitachi, Mitsubishi and Toshiba) and had construction similar to WAG 1, with a higher power rating of 3200 HP.








*WAG 3*
Only 10 of these locomotives were imported from Henschel, Germany and these had power rating of approximately 3200 HP.

*WAG 4*
These were supplied by 50 cycles European Group and were the last of B-B design freight locomotives in India. Rated at 3200 HP these locomotives were built by CLW based on ToT from 50 cycles European Group.




CHAPTER I GENERAL 30100 Evolution of Electrical Rolling Stock 1 Electrical Concept 1

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## anant_s

*WAG 5*
WAG 5 were first indigenously designed and manufactured AC freight locomotives in India, introduced in 1984. This class was designed by RDSO and CLW and were first 6 axle freight locos in India. this was based on extremely reliable WAM 4 class locomotives and were able to cope up with any kind of Traffic, terrain or weather conditions in India.







Rated at 3850 HP, these locos combined a lot of things India learnt from locomotive imports. WAG 5 had bogies and frame derived from legendary WDM 2 class ALCO diesel locomotives, Alstom or Hitachi and later BHEL motors and ever so reliable Co-Co 6 axle design. Close to about 1200 of these locomotives were manufactured by both CLW and BHEL, Jhansi and significant number of these are still in service.





*WAG 6A, 6B and 6C*
In mid 80s, it was getting clear that the locomotives in use with Indian Railways are way too under-powered to tackle the current and projected freight handling scene. WAG 5 as discussed above, although being reliable, at 3850 HP was a moderately powered locomotive at best by world standards. So in 1986-87, Indian Railways decided to purchase as an experimental batch, High Horsepower locomotives from abroad. This resulted in a batch of 18 locos namely WAG A from Sweden and WAG 6B and 6C from Hitachi Japan and all the locos were rated at around 6000 HP mark.




WAG 6A and 6B, were unique Bo-Bo-Bo design (3 bogies, each having 2 axles and each axles powered by one individual motor). WAG 6C were conventional Co-Co Design. these locos employed a unique thyristor chopper technology with Separate Excitation (or SEPEX).




Twin WAG 6A units




WAG 6B (lead loco) with WAG 6C (rear)

[IRFCA] New CLW locos and other pictures
These locos were employed in Andhra Pradesh on what are country's most difficult heavy haul Broad gauge line of kirandul-kottalvalasa dealing with Iron ore freight brought to Visakhapatnam port. As destiny would have it, these locos did not have a very successful life, not owing to technology but how the decision to purchase them was conceived.
RDSO during those days was working on a heavy haul freight locos and that resulted in WAG 7 in 1992. So anymore plans of WAG 6 fleet augmentation were ditched and these 18 odd locos remained only members of their family. Another thing that led to all this was advent of Gate Turn off (GTO) thyristor 3 phase loco technology and that meant DC motor locos will not have much of a chance in future.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## anant_s

*WAG 7*
In early 90s, need for a reliable high Horsepower electric locomotive was troubling IR. To this RDSO came up with a design employing Tap Changer DC motor technology based Hitachi HS 15250 motors, rated at 5000 HP. These locos turned out to be thumping success and are in production till date. As up to now, close to about 2000 such locos have been produced by CLW and BHEL. This apparently is the last of DC motor Tap changer locomotive on IR.
The weight of this loco is 123 Tons (remember that trivia i mentioned in WCG 1), the weight of first and last DC motor locos are identical only to be separated by catenary voltage, horsepower and offcourse 65 years.













*WAG 9*
In 1995, India signed a contract with then ADTRANZ group (now Bombardier) to supply high speed passenger and high horsepower freight locomotives based on 3 phase GTO traction technology. The deal included supply of assembled and semi finished locomotives along with transfer of Technology. This resulted in WAP 5 (Bo-Bo) passenger loco and what certainly is future of Freight hauling on electric traction, WAG 9.








WAG 9 is a 6 axle (Co-Co) locomotive rated at continuous 6000 HP and can pull standard 4500 Ton freight train quite on their own on almost all terrains in India.




These are now being manufactured by CLW and some pieces are assembled by Electric locomotive Workshops at Bhusawal.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## anant_s

*Diesel Locomotives*

*WDG 2 (later classified as WDG 3A)*
WDG 3A class is the first Dedicated Diesel freight loco on IR. This class for originally classified as WDG 2 and introduced in 1995. Later with new classification system (using first digit of Horse power as class marker), WDG 3A was adopted. This loco is a Co-Co (6 axle), ALCO 251C, 16 cylinder design rated at 3100 HP, using an AC generator with DC traction motors.









*WDG 4*
In 1995, India signed a contract with General Motors EMD (Electro Motive Diesel), USA, for supply of 21 GT46MAC locomotives. This is a Co-Co (6 axle) locomotive rated at 4,000 HP. Later under a ToT agreement, DLW (Diesel locomotive Works, Varanasi) started production of these locomotives with creation of maintenance facilities at Hubli (in Karnataka) and Siliguri (in West Bengal) and later at Sabarmati (Gujarat). Later more sheds created facilities for homing these locomotives.
The loco uses 2 stroke 16 cylinder 16-710G3B engine and has an AC generator with AC traction motors.




First WDG 4 locomotive in India


In May 2007, a 4,500 HP version of this locomotive was produced and since then in this configuration. Older locos (around 114 in number rated at 4000 HP are now progressively upgraded to 4500 HP configuration).





Recently a twin cabin version of this locomotive, classified as WDG 4D (D: Dual cab) has been launched and now all new locos are equipped with twin cabs.




Till date more than 1200 locomotives of this class have been produced.

*WDG 5 (nicknamed Bheem)*

Starting in 2010, DLW Varanasi, in co-operation with EMD, customized GT80MAC, to an Indian locomotive classified as WDG 5. This is a Co-Co locomotive rated at 5,500 HP, having a traction effort of 560 kN and uses a 2 stroke , GT 50AC, 20cylinder engine, with AC Generator and AC traction motor configuration. The loco is cleared to operate at 105 kph. Almost all components have been made in India.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ashok321

Forex reserves up $1.40 bn to $363.35 bn

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Great Sachin

ashok321 said:


> Forex reserves up $1.40 bn to $363.35 bn


moving up at slower rate


----------



## ashok321

Great Sachin said:


> moving up at slower rate



India is not a Big magnet which can attract all the FDI of the world.
Tiny winy Hong Kong attracts 103 billion vs India's 34


----------



## Nilgiri

anant_s said:


> Apologies!
> here is similar report
> 
> *Minister of Railways Shri Suresh Prabhakar Prabhu dedicated the newly developed Deen Dayalu Coach to the nation at a simple programme held at New Delhi Railway Station today i.e. on 19.07.2016. Minister of State for Railways & Minister of State for Communications (Independent Charge) Shri Manoj Sinha and Minister of State for Railways Shri Rajen Gohain were specially present to grace the occasion. Member Mechanical, Railway Board Shri Hemant Kumar, General Manager, Northern Railway Shri A. K. Puthia, Divisional Railway Manager, Delhi Division Shri Arun Arora and other Railway Board Members and senior officials of Northern Railway were among those present on the occasion.*
> 
> *The introduction of Deen Dayalu coaches was announced by Shri Suresh Prabhu in Rail Budget 2016-17. In compliance to Budget commitment, first Deen Dayalu Coach No. SR16418 has been manufactured by Integral Coach Factory/Chennai. Following additional amenities have been provided in Deen Dayalu coach:*
> 
> ** Water filtration system to provide potable water.
> * Provision of cushioned luggage racks.
> * Provision of additional hand hold in doorway area.
> * Provision of coat hooks.
> * Provision of bio-toilets.
> * Toilet occupation indication display board.
> * Enhanced mobile charging facility.
> * LED lights.
> * Fire extinguishers with anti-theft arrangement.
> * Enhanced capacity dustbins.
> * Water level indicator
> * Interior paneling with Aluminium composite panels.
> * Exterior painting with orange color bands (Z-shaped) and Anti-Graffiti coating.*
> 
> *In the current year, around 700 number of Deen Dayalu coaches have been planned for manufacturing and putting them into service. Though the facilities have been enhanced, however, fares have been kept same.*
> 
> Source : PIB



Love the new DP haha.

Looks like all the old timers (you bregs cpl others) are changing them lately hehe.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MKC

@Ankit Kumar 002 @PARIKRAMA @anant_s @Water Car Engineer @Nilgiri @danger007
Thanks for information provided by you.
It will be good if you can provide a good information on DEMU, EMU & MEMU.
Indian Railways have over 10,000 DEMU/EMU coaches & you provided no information on these coaches & I think these 10,000 coaches transport much more number of people than 50,000 passenger coaches.
I searched for information on MUs on net but couldn't find any good information about these except IRFCA but that is general information & outdated.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Grevion

Nilgiri said:


> Love the new DP haha.
> 
> Looks like all the old timers (you bregs cpl others) are changing them lately hehe.


About time you change that mig-29 dp of yours too. It has been the same since forever.


----------



## AndrewJin

danger007 said:


> Why does it have anything to do with maglev?


Aren't you referring HSR ( maglev in china)..[/QUOTE]
Bro, I think you have some misunderstanding. 
HSR and maglev are two different things in China.
In terms of maglev, China has two lines, one in Shanghai, and on in Changsha, both connecting downtown to the local airport.
China's 19000+km HSR is standard-gauge railways with designed speed from 200 to 350km/h.
It's part of China' railway system, not an isolated system.















@anant_s @Ankit Kumar 002 @PARIKRAMA Very enjoy this thread so far. Quite few threads here are trolling-free. I've learnt a lot from this thread. 

Some photos my friend sent me from his Indian trip, exclusively on railways.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## danger007

AndrewJin said:


> Aren't you referring HSR ( maglev in china)..


Bro, I think you have some misunderstand. HSR and maglev are two different things in China.
In terms of maglev, China has two lines, one in Shanghai, and on in Changsha, both connecting downtown to the local airport.
China's 19000+km HSR is standard-gauge railways with designed speed from 200 to 350km/h.
It's part of China' railway system, not an isolated system.
View attachment 319894
View attachment 319895
View attachment 319897
View attachment 319898
[/QUOTE]



I HAVE DONE RESEARCH ON SUPER CONDUCTIVITY.. I didn't watched the video you posted... I thought you are talking about stability of cars in maglev... I'm pretty much aware of these differences which you are trying to point out ..


----------



## AndrewJin

danger007 said:


> Bro, I think you have some misunderstand. HSR and maglev are two different things in China.
> In terms of maglev, China has two lines, one in Shanghai, and on in Changsha, both connecting downtown to the local airport.
> China's 19000+km HSR is standard-gauge railways with designed speed from 200 to 350km/h.
> It's part of China' railway system, not an isolated system.
> View attachment 319894
> View attachment 319895
> View attachment 319897
> View attachment 319898





I HAVE DONE RESEARCH ON SUPER CONDUCTIVITY.. I didn't watched the video you posted... I thought you are talking about stability of cars in maglev... I'm pretty much aware of these differences which you are trying to point out ..[/QUOTE]


Actually if try to erect a coin on maglev trains in Shanghai, quite impossible. When the maglev train makes a turn, you will feel yourself one side significantly higher than another.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Śakra

AndrewJin said:


> Some photos my friend sent me from his Indian trip, exclusively on railways.



What did he say about his trip? Be honest.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

AndrewJin said:


> Actually if try to erect a coin on maglev trains in Shanghai, quite impossible. When the maglev train makes a turn, you will feel yourself one side significantly higher than another.



Maybe better measure is how still the meniscus of water in a cup stays (even when its tilted) given the higher banking effects in a maglev system's curves that you correctly state as an issue with the coin.

Anyways I think its safe to say that newer gen high speed rail is getting very smooth ride quality. I don't think one will physically feel that much difference in a maglev.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

Śakra said:


> What did he say about his trip? Be honest.


His purpose was to see Indian railway, very exciting journey for him.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## AndrewJin



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## AndrewJin

*Kolkata tram*

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## danger007

AndrewJin said:


> I HAVE DONE RESEARCH ON SUPER CONDUCTIVITY.. I didn't watched the video you posted... I thought you are talking about stability of cars in maglev... I'm pretty much aware of these differences which you are trying to point out ..




Actually if try to erect a coin on maglev trains in Shanghai, quite impossible. When the maglev train makes a turn, you will feel yourself one side significantly higher than another.[/QUOTE]











Maglev are highly stable than the conventional Indian train cars ... not talking about in turning..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Śakra

ashok321 said:


> India is not a Big magnet which can attract all the FDI of the world.
> Tiny winy Hong Kong attracts 103 billion vs India's 34



Almost all of that is mainland laundering money through Hong Kong


----------



## Nilgiri

Śakra said:


> Almost all of that is mainland laundering money through Hong Kong



I'd advise you to ignore this troll.

He normally loses interest in the forum when everyone ignores his posts....then he returns after a hiatus.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ashok321

Śakra said:


> Almost all of that is mainland laundering money through Hong Kong



What a crap of a post sans facts & logic.

Mainland China monitors all financial activities of HK which is part of China.
And more, both China & HK are signatory of intergovernmental foundation viz; Financial Action Task Force on Money Laundering or FATF.

Its like laundering money from Gujarat to Maharashtra under the watchful eyes of center. 

ROFOL


----------



## anant_s

AndrewJin said:


>



How many of you see yourself in this picture?
There is a place called Timarni (Madhya Pradesh), where my grandfather spent many years and his home was right next to the railway station. Timarni lies right on Itarsi Mumbai CST mainline and that meant during summer vacations, my younger brother and me would spend entire day sitting under a banyan tree besides a well and watch trains zipping by. The place is a very small one and not many trains used to make stop, but that meant enjoying high speed action.
In evening, my brother an me used to go for a stroll on platform and i would hold his hand much in same way the above picture shows.




Sweet Memories!



AndrewJin said:


> Quite few threads here are trolling-free




Thats a rarity these days, but i too am glad the tread is clean.
@WAJsal @waz  ahem...

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## AndrewJin

anant_s said:


> How many of you see yourself in this picture?
> There is a place called Timarni (Madhya Pradesh), where my grandfather spent many years and his home was right next to the railway station. Timarni lies right on Itarsi Mumbai CST mainline and that meant during summer vacations, my younger brother and me would spend entire day sitting under a banyan tree besides a well and watch trains zipping by. The place is a very small one and not many trains used to make stop, but that meant enjoying high speed action.
> In evening, my brother an me used to go for a stroll on platform and i would hold his hand much in same way the above picture shows.
> View attachment 319963
> 
> Sweet Memories!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats a rarity these days, but i too am glad the tread is clean.
> @WAJsal @waz  ahem...


One thing where my friend highly praised Indian Railway is that he could enter the station whenever he could.
You know, I have introduced the rules in my thread with you, in China, passengers are only allowed to walk onto the platforms 15 minutes before departure (if the train starts from the terminus) or 5 minutes before the train arrives (if the train makes a midway stop). And holding a legit ticket is the basic requirement for anyone who wants to enter a station.

See, no people





You can't even cross the white line. 
I have been warned by the station platform radio for at least 10 times when I take photos crossing the line!
They will directly shout by announcement radio or a loud speaker:
the man in &%$#, turn back!





It would be great for passengers' safety, but indeed make it more difficult for us to photograph.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ankit Kumar 002

My city Ranchi to get a light metro , most probably a mono rail... I am anticipating delays already as we have quite a few who think Ranchi is not a big enough city ( area and population both ) for a metro system.... 

However the cost is about 620 million USD. A detailed plan has already been made....

@anant_s

http://m.bhaskar.com/news/JHA-RAN-H...PHO.html?referrer_url=http://www.google.co.in

An article from last year 

http://m.hindustantimes.com/ranchi/...ide-by-2019/story-rYfZqmZSg51EP05UkPtqYJ.html

Ranchi may take monorail ride by 2019
Sanjoy Dey/ Gautam Mazumdar, Hindustan Times, Ranchi| Updated: Oct 10, 2015 22:15 IST

The monorail project will be laid on a stretch of 25 km on Ranchi’s two busy corridors — Dhurwa to Kutchery (13km) and Namkum to Piska More (12km) — and have 33 stations.(File photo)

The Jharkhand government on Saturday approved a monorail project which is expected to ease the state capital’s nightmarish traffic congestions with chief minister Raghubar Das terming it as a “comprehensive mobility plan for the next 30 years”.

If everything goes as planned, the project will take off by March 2016 and monorail will run in the city by 2019, urban development department officials said.

The monorail project will be laid on a stretch of 25 km on Ranchi’s two busy corridors — Dhurwa to Kutchery (13km) and Namkum to Piska More (12km) — and have 33 stations.

The project will come up on public-private-partnership (PPP) mode and will be funded by the Japan International Cooperation Agency (JICA), the officials added.

“Managing traffic in the state capital is a huge challenge. The project is a comprehensive mobility plan for the next 30 years,” said Das and added the government will send the `4,500 crore project proposal to the Union urban development ministry for approval.

Urban development department secretary Arun Kumar Singh said that the state-appointed consultant Infrastructure Development Finance Company (IDFC) has been asked to submit a detailed project report by December. The IDFC submitted its feasibility (detailed technology option evaluation) report on metro and monorail projects to the chief minister and urban development minister.

Managing Ranchi’s traffic had been a big challenge for the local administration as well as the government.

Traffic load in the city has increased by 240% since the creation of Jharkhand. The number of vehicles was 1.98 lakh in 2001 which has grown to 6.70 lakh this year. More than 10,000 illegal autos ply on city roads to meet demand of public transport.

To tackle this challenge, Jharkhand government had roped in IDFC four months back to prepare a comprehensive mobility plan (CMP) for Ranchi city for next 30 years.

The agency had also been entrusted with job to suggest best solution for public transport with carrying out a detailed feasibility report. “Metro rail is not ideal solution for Ranchi city, as it needs wide road and long curvature for movement, which is a big challenge here. Besides, underground route will not be cost effective due to hard rock presence. Therefore, we suggested monorail to government,” said an IDFC senior official, who is not authorised to speak to media.

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++



Expansion of Railways line . 

Ministry of Railways
22-July, 2016 17:11 IST
Target for New Lines and Coaches in Indian Railways 

For Commissioning of Railway Projects, targets are fixed on annual basis. For 2016-17, target of 400 Km New Line, 800 Km Gauge Conversion and 1600 Km of Doubling have been targeted. Targets for next year shall be fixed at the time of preparation of Budget for 2017-18. Annual Production Programme of production of coaches for the years 2016-17, 2017-18 and 2018-19 is for 4627, 4312 and 4358 coaches respectively. 

This Press Release is based on information given by the Minister of State (Independent Charge) of the Ministry of Communications and Minister of State for Railways in a written reply to a question in Rajya Sabha on 22.07.2016 (Friday). 

****


AKS/DK 
(Release ID :147526)

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## MKC

AndrewJin said:


> *Kolkata tram*
> View attachment 319917
> View attachment 319914
> View attachment 319915
> View attachment 319916


Kolkata tram is still alive because these have been declared heritage but I think GoWB should make these better & buy new rolling stock...
Last time when rolling stock for Kolkata tram were bought was in 1889 after that 0 investment only decreasing length day by day. Actually, this makes me sad, only city with trams.


AndrewJin said:


> One thing where my friend highly praised Indian Railway is that he could enter the station whenever he could.
> You know, I have introduced the rules in my thread with you, in China, passengers are only allowed to walk onto the platforms 15 minutes before departure (if the train starts from the terminus) or 5 minutes before the train arrives (if the train makes a midway stop). And holding a legit ticket is the basic requirement for anyone who wants to enter a station.
> 
> See, no people
> View attachment 319976
> 
> 
> You can't even cross the white line.
> I have been warned by the station platform radio for at least 10 times when I take photos crossing the line!
> They will directly shout by announcement radio or a loud speaker:
> the man in &%$#, turn back!
> View attachment 319977
> 
> 
> It would be great for passengers' safety, but indeed make it more difficult for us to photograph.


You know, this is because of no proper time for trains specially in northern & central India where high number of trains run. Where train comes on time people will come just 10 minute before train time & go so no croud.
In North Westran railway they generally don't allow people before train time on station because in NWR number of trains is very low & usually arrive on time.



Ankit Kumar 002 said:


> My city Ranchi to get a light metro , most probably a mono rail... I am anticipating delays already as we have quite a few who think Ranchi is not a big enough city ( area and population both ) for a metro system....
> 
> However the cost is about 620 million USD. A detailed plan has already been made....
> 
> @anant_s
> 
> http://m.bhaskar.com/news/JHA-RAN-HMU-light-metro-in-ranchi-news-hindi-5379030-PHO.html?referrer_url=http://www.google.co.in
> 
> An article from last year
> 
> http://m.hindustantimes.com/ranchi/...ide-by-2019/story-rYfZqmZSg51EP05UkPtqYJ.html
> 
> Ranchi may take monorail ride by 2019
> Sanjoy Dey/ Gautam Mazumdar, Hindustan Times, Ranchi| Updated: Oct 10, 2015 22:15 IST
> 
> The monorail project will be laid on a stretch of 25 km on Ranchi’s two busy corridors — Dhurwa to Kutchery (13km) and Namkum to Piska More (12km) — and have 33 stations.(File photo)
> 
> The Jharkhand government on Saturday approved a monorail project which is expected to ease the state capital’s nightmarish traffic congestions with chief minister Raghubar Das terming it as a “comprehensive mobility plan for the next 30 years”.
> 
> If everything goes as planned, the project will take off by March 2016 and monorail will run in the city by 2019, urban development department officials said.
> 
> The monorail project will be laid on a stretch of 25 km on Ranchi’s two busy corridors — Dhurwa to Kutchery (13km) and Namkum to Piska More (12km) — and have 33 stations.
> 
> The project will come up on public-private-partnership (PPP) mode and will be funded by the Japan International Cooperation Agency (JICA), the officials added.
> 
> “Managing traffic in the state capital is a huge challenge. The project is a comprehensive mobility plan for the next 30 years,” said Das and added the government will send the `4,500 crore project proposal to the Union urban development ministry for approval.
> 
> Urban development department secretary Arun Kumar Singh said that the state-appointed consultant Infrastructure Development Finance Company (IDFC) has been asked to submit a detailed project report by December. The IDFC submitted its feasibility (detailed technology option evaluation) report on metro and monorail projects to the chief minister and urban development minister.
> 
> Managing Ranchi’s traffic had been a big challenge for the local administration as well as the government.
> 
> Traffic load in the city has increased by 240% since the creation of Jharkhand. The number of vehicles was 1.98 lakh in 2001 which has grown to 6.70 lakh this year. More than 10,000 illegal autos ply on city roads to meet demand of public transport.
> 
> To tackle this challenge, Jharkhand government had roped in IDFC four months back to prepare a comprehensive mobility plan (CMP) for Ranchi city for next 30 years.
> 
> The agency had also been entrusted with job to suggest best solution for public transport with carrying out a detailed feasibility report. “Metro rail is not ideal solution for Ranchi city, as it needs wide road and long curvature for movement, which is a big challenge here. Besides, underground route will not be cost effective due to hard rock presence. Therefore, we suggested monorail to government,” said an IDFC senior official, who is not authorised to speak to media.
> 
> ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
> 
> 
> 
> Expansion of Railways line .
> 
> Ministry of Railways
> 22-July, 2016 17:11 IST
> Target for New Lines and Coaches in Indian Railways
> 
> For Commissioning of Railway Projects, targets are fixed on annual basis. For 2016-17, target of 400 Km New Line, 800 Km Gauge Conversion and 1600 Km of Doubling have been targeted. Targets for next year shall be fixed at the time of preparation of Budget for 2017-18. Annual Production Programme of production of coaches for the years 2016-17, 2017-18 and 2018-19 is for 4627, 4312 and 4358 coaches respectively.
> 
> This Press Release is based on information given by the Minister of State (Independent Charge) of the Ministry of Communications and Minister of State for Railways in a written reply to a question in Rajya Sabha on 22.07.2016 (Friday).
> 
> ****
> 
> 
> AKS/DK
> (Release ID :147526)


I'm kearing about Rapid Transit in Ranchi since this govt came in power but only talks no work.
You know monorail was also proposed in Ranchi, ohh! that was in news in almost papers for a month & end of the month monorail was dead & still Ranchi hasn't mourned on monorail's death.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

MKC said:


> Kolkata tram is still alive because these have been declared heritage but I think GoWB should make these better & buy new rolling stock...
> Last time when rolling stock for Kolkata tram were bought was in 1889 after that 0 investment only decreasing length day by day. Actually, this makes me sad, only city with trams.
> 
> You know, this is because of no proper time for trains specially in northern & central India where high number of trains run. Where train comes on time people will come just 10 minute before train time & go so no croud.
> In North Westran railway they generally don't allow people before train time on station because in NWR number of trains is very low & usually arrive on time.
> 
> 
> I'm kearing about Rapid Transit in Ranchi since this govt came in power but only talks no work.
> You know monorail was also proposed in Ranchi, ohh! that was in news in almost papers for a month & end of the month monorail was dead & still Ranchi hasn't mourned on monorail's death.


I personally really like tram.
I have been to Melbourne which is the capital of trams in the world. I kept taking photos for one week.

The city of Dalian in China has some tram routes with a history of more than one century.
I think Kolkata needs to buy some new low-floor trams, at the same time preserving some of the historic trams for tourism. In China, tram routes are being built everywhere especially in suburbs and small cities.

Trams in Guangzhou











Nanjing Tram





*Dalian's historic tram*











Just remember to buy new trams for local commuters, but still offer tourists a feel of nostalgia!





We have planned several hundred km of tram routes in my city's suburban districts and high-tech economic zones. The first two lines will open in late 2016!

Reactions: Like Like:

4


----------



## anant_s

AndrewJin said:


> One thing where my friend highly praised Indian Railway is that he could enter the station whenever he could.
> You know, I have introduced the rules in my thread with you, in China, passengers are only allowed to walk onto the platforms 15 minutes before departure (if the train starts from the terminus) or 5 minutes before the train arrives (if the train makes a midway stop). And holding a legit ticket is the basic requirement for anyone who wants to enter a station.
> 
> See, no people
> View attachment 319976
> 
> 
> You can't even cross the white line.
> I have been warned by the station platform radio for at least 10 times when I take photos crossing the line!
> They will directly shout by announcement radio or a loud speaker:
> the man in &%$#, turn back!
> View attachment 319977
> 
> 
> It would be great for passengers' safety, but indeed make it more difficult for us to photograph.


Authorities are usually concerned with safety at their premises and Railway are no different.
Here in India, we usually requires some kind of verbal or written permission , if u want to do some photography.
Carrying a DSLR and couple of lenses , always attracts rail police attention, and you have to explain your motives being harmless then.
In this regard, atleast you are allowed some freedom to compose and take shots freely.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

*India's first green rail corridor to be launched tomorrow by Suresh Prabhu*
In a bid to make railway tracks discharge free zones, Railway Minister Suresh Prabhu will inaugurate 114-km long Rameswaram-Manmadurai route as the country's first green rail corridor with zero toilet discharge section on Sunday. Accordingly, 10 passenger trains consisting of 286 coaches moving in the section have been provided with bio-toilets enabling the rail corridor free from discharge of human waste on the track.

The Rameswarm-Manamadurai (114 Km) track was identified to make it green train corridor - free from human waste discharge from trains as part of the Swachh Bharat Mission and on Sunday Railway Minister will inaugurate it to mark the first discharge free route in railways, said a senior Railway Ministry official. The inauguration will be done from Chennai station by Prabhu through video conferencing.

Stepping up the Swachh Bharat drive launched by Prime Minister Narendra Modi, Railways have taken up a mammoth task of providing human waste discharge free bio-toilets in all its coaches and the same would be completed by September 2019.

With provision of bio-toilets in all its coaches discharge of human waste from trains on to the track would be completely stopped which in turn would help in improving cleanliness and hygiene besides preventing corrosion of the tracks. Railways have already provided 40,750 bio-toilets in its coaches till June end this year and it is planned to equip more coaches with 30,000 bio-toilets in the current fiscal.

After Rameswarm-Manamadurai, Okha-Kanalas Junction (141 Km), Porbandar-Wansjaliya (34 Km) and Jammu-Katra (78 Km) would also be taken up for making them free from human waste discharge from trains. For this around 35 trains consisting of nearly 1,110 coaches would be further provided with bio toilets and the work is underway.

These sections and stations were chosen, because the number of trains originating and terminating at these stations and sections are few, thus making it operationally easier and faster to make them human-discharge free.

Railways in its commitment to provide hygienic environment to passengers and to keep station premises/tracks clean, have developed environment-friendly bio-toilets for its passenger coaches. The technology has been developed jointly by Indian Railways and Defence Research & Development Organization (DRDO) for railway passenger coaches through an MoU.

In the bio-toilet coaches, human waste is collected in tanks below the toilets and the same is decomposed by a consortium of bacteria and finally water is discharged.

http://www.dnaindia.com/india/repor...be-launched-tomorrow-by-suresh-prabhu-2237439

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Grevion

anant_s said:


> How many of you see yourself in this picture?
> There is a place called Timarni (Madhya Pradesh), where my grandfather spent many years and his home was right next to the railway station. Timarni lies right on Itarsi Mumbai CST mainline and that meant during summer vacations, my younger brother and me would spend entire day sitting under a banyan tree besides a well and watch trains zipping by. The place is a very small one and not many trains used to make stop, but that meant enjoying high speed action.
> In evening, my brother an me used to go for a stroll on platform and i would hold his hand much in same way the above picture shows.
> View attachment 319963
> 
> Sweet Memories!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats a rarity these days, but i too am glad the tread is clean.
> @WAJsal @waz  ahem...


We all have the same stories mate.
My maternal grandfather was an engineer in DLW Varanasi and I spend lot of my summer holidays in DLW Varanasi's govt quarters.
I am the youngest of three brothers, me and my elder brother used to gaze in awe at those shiny brand new ALCO WDMs.
We used to have a bet on how the loco pilot starts a diesel loco. My theory was that one uses a big key and then a master switch.

Do you have any info on Indian Railway's collaboration with the Soviet Railways? If we had any.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nilgiri

This thread has really taken off....good job @Ankit Kumar 002 for starting it.

@anant_s 

They have almost fully retired the old double decker carriages in mumbai area?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Local_Legend

*Start-ups will now only need eligibility certificate from govt for IPR benefits*

To improve ease of doing business, Commerce and Industry Minister Nirmala Sitharaman said a start-up would now need only a certificate of recognition from the government to avail IPR-related benefits.

Earlier, a budding entrepreneur had to go through an elaborate process of approaching an inter-ministerial board to procure the Intellectual Property Rights (IPR) benefits.

"A start-up would now require only a certificate of recognition from the Department of Industrial Policy and Promotion (DIPP) and would not be required to be examined by the inter-ministerial board, as was being done earlier. This is one rapid change that we have brought in," she said here at the 'Start-up India States' Conference'.


Under the 'Start-up India' action plan, the government has announced three-year tax holiday and other benefits to these entrepreneurs.

She also said that the ministry has lined up a series of meetings with different stakeholders, including investors to resolve start-up issues. She will also meet investors, industry and journalists soon.

Commenting on views of some critics about interference of government in implementing the action plan for start-ups, particularly on extending tax holiday, Sitharaman said the government is committed to facilitate young entrepreneurs.

"...many questions are being raised about 'minimum government and maximum governance'. I want to ensure that the government is only facilitating you," she said.

However, she said, "As and when money has to be spent, it will have to be looked into. All of us are duty-bound to be accountable and transparent...Accountability and transparency warrants that if tax breaks have to be given, in cases when the government defers, postpones or foregoes, we have to have some kind of accountability system. Therefore, there has to be an inter-ministerial board".

The Minister also said that seven proposals for research parks, 16 for TBIs (Technology Business Incubators) and 13 proposals for Start-up Centres have been recommended by the National Expert Advisory Committee formed by the Human Resource Development Ministry.

"These proposals will be implemented in the current financial year itself," she added.

To obtain tax and IPR related benefits, a start-up shall be required to be certified as an eligible business from the inter-ministerial board of certification. The board consists of DIPP Joint Secretary, representative of Department of Science and Technology; and Department of Bio-technology.

Sitharaman asked all the stakeholders to regularly provide inputs to further improve the start-up ecosystem to give it an impetus.

India is ranked third in the world, behind the US and the UK in terms of number of start-ups. Close to 4,400 technology start-ups exist in India and the number is expected to reach 12,000-plus by 2020, driven by a young and diverse entrepreneurial ecosystem, she said.

On the rate of success of start-ups, she said: "World-over, the success rate is not very high. But that is the nature of the business. Rate of success is beyond the government. What the government, however, can do is to give a chance to every idea to reach some stage and give facilitation and tax breaks," she said.

She also said that the DIPP has written to top 50 companies requesting them to support the initiative under their CSR activities by setting up new incubators in collaboration with educational institutes.

Five states including Rajasthan, Kerala, Telangana, Karnataka gave detailed presentation about their initiatives to boost start-up ecosystem.

"Every state is working for start-ups and it's not like these five states only are working," Sitharaman said.

In January, Prime Minister Narendra Modi unveiled a slew of incentives to boost start-up businesses, offering them a tax holiday and inspector raj-free regime, capital gains tax exemption and Rs 10,000 crore corpus to fund them.

http://www.dnaindia.com/money/repor...ertificate-from-govt-for-ipr-benefits-2237527

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Local_Legend

*Agartala to get train to Delhi from July 31*

Agartala: The first broad gauge passenger train connecting Agartala with New Delhi will be flagged off by Union railway minister Suresh Prabhu on July 31.
Goods train services between the two cities began a week ago.
State transport minister Manik Dey said tracks had been laid between Lumding and Agartala three months ago but services could not be started as the hill section in Assam would often be blocked due to repeated landslides. Top officials of Northeast Frontier Railway (NFR) arrived here to finalize details of the flagging-off ceremony. NFR has also started goods train services from Guwahati to Silchar and Agartala. 

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...o-Delhi-from-July-31/articleshow/53360389.cms

*3 more metro rail stretches to open by end of 2016: Jaya*

Chennai: Travelling to the airport from neighbourhoods in Kilpauk and Anna Nagar will soon be hassle-free as Chennai metro rail is gearing up to complete the Nehru Park-Thirumangalam, Little Mount-airport and Alandur-St Thomas Mount stretches by year-end. Once this is done, the city will have a metro rail network of 30 km, two-thirds of the 45-km etwork planned under ongoing phase I.

After laying the cornerstone for the nine-kilometre phase I extension project from Washermenpet to Wimco Nagar on Saturday, chief minister J Jayalalithaa said the nine-kilometre elevated stretch from Little Mount to the airport will be operationalized in August followed by the three-kilometre portion from Alandur to St Thomas Mount in October and the 7-km underground stretch from Koyambedu to Nehru Park by the end of 2016. "Work on the remaining parts will be completed before end of 2017," she said.

When the three stretches are open for commercial operations, passengers can take a direct train from Nehru Park all the way to the airport via Koyambedu or head to St Thomas Mount.

Metro rail officials said while work on the underground stretch from Thirumangalam to Nehru Park will be completed before the end of 2016, they might take another three months to complete various levels of inspections for commissioning. " We may have several issues to deal with during inspections for the underground stretch. So, we are looking to open it by March 2017," an official said.

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...-by-end-of-2016-Jaya/articleshow/53360387.cms

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

anant_s said:


> How many of you see yourself in this picture?
> There is a place called Timarni (Madhya Pradesh), where my grandfather spent many years and his home was right next to the railway station. Timarni lies right on Itarsi Mumbai CST mainline and that meant during summer vacations, my younger brother and me would spend entire day sitting under a banyan tree besides a well and watch trains zipping by. The place is a very small one and not many trains used to make stop, but that meant enjoying high speed action.
> In evening, my brother an me used to go for a stroll on platform and i would hold his hand much in same way the above picture shows.
> View attachment 319963
> 
> Sweet Memories!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats a rarity these days, but i too am glad the tread is clean.
> @WAJsal @waz  ahem...


More Mumbai photos.
Photos from another friend (also railway fan) of mine.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## AndrewJin

anant_s said:


> Authorities are usually concerned with safety at their premises and Railway are no different.
> Here in India, we usually requires some kind of verbal or written permission , if u want to do some photography.
> Carrying a DSLR and couple of lenses , always attracts rail police attention, and you have to explain your motives being harmless then.
> In this regard, atleast you are allowed some freedom to compose and take shots freely.


You are right about it.
That friend told me he was warned about taking photos by some armed police inside the station.
It would be great to combine two characteristics 
1) China railways: it's free to take photos, but not so free to enter the stations
2) Indian railways: it's free to enter the stations, but not so free to take photos

Continued

Mumbai-Dehli night train

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## anant_s

Nilgiri said:


> They have almost fully retired the old double decker carriages in mumbai area?


A few trains (mostly Shuttle services) and Flying rani Still have them. But the coaches are very old (made in mid 80s) and now approaching end of their codal life. So these won't be around after a couple of years. 







That said, we still have Double Decker AC expresses between Mumbai and Ahmadabad and many other city pairs off course.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Nilgiri

anant_s said:


> A few trains (mostly Shuttle services) and Flying rani Still have them. But the coaches are very old (made in mid 80s) and now approaching end of their codal life. So these won't be around after a couple of years.
> View attachment 320142
> View attachment 320143
> 
> That said, we still have Double Decker AC expresses between Mumbai and Ahmadabad and many other city pairs off course.
> View attachment 320144
> View attachment 320145



Yup I know about the new ones. Just some people I know once thought that the new ones were the first double decker carriages in India ever....so that got me on a bit of a search to find the old ones that I remember from old trips and videos.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anant_s

AndrewJin said:


>


Mudesi Rampur!
That is Sawai Madhopur Mathura Section of Western Railways, recently cleared for 140 kph travel.
& your friend seems to be on H1 coach (First AC). They really pamper you on that class of accommodation (endless amount of food).



AndrewJin said:


>


Mumbai 400 001!

Mumbai CST (R) and Brihanmumbai Municipal Corporation (BMC, L) Buildings. you can see Haj House (a white colored building in background besides traffic signal) If i guess correctly this picture is taken from Fort McDonald Outlet. by the way the place is famous for a huge Camera and accessories market. & some great eateries too in this area (Gulshan Iran serving great Mughlai cuisine, Britannia and Company, famous for Parsi food, Pancham Pooriwala, a hardcore vegetarian bastion from north India) .

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Local_Legend

Pamban bridge






Konkan Rail






Nilgiri express




Konkan Railways









Nilgiri

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## AndrewJin

anant_s said:


> Mudesi Rampur!
> That is Sawai Madhopur Mathura Section of Western Railways, recently cleared for 140 kph travel.
> & your friend seems to be on H1 coach (First AC). They really pamper you on that class of accommodation (endless amount of food).


Yes he talked about it. He at last was kind of annoyed since he was interrupted for too many times when taking photos. 
He wanted to try AC3, but no ticket left except for AC1. 
AC1 is really expensive. I have to say, it is more expensive than the similar class (soft bed) here.

To Varanasi 

It seems like slower train cleared away for faster train?

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## AndrewJin

*Darjeeling*
*


















*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## anant_s

Local_Legend said:


> Konkan Rail


Sir, that is Mumbai Pune Line. If you see closely, you'll observe OHE catenary. Konkan line is fully Diesel operated line from Mumbai to Mangalore.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Roybot

Local_Legend said:


>



This one is photo shopped.

That's the Indian Pacific, runs from Sydney to Perth.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## anant_s

AndrewJin said:


> AC1 is really expensive. I have to say, it is more expensive than the similar class (soft bed) here.


They add food cost in ticket and with service tax involved, ticket is actually more than Air Economy fare. But if one wants to see India by rails, in comfort, AC 1 is the way to go.



AndrewJin said:


>


My wife's ancestral home is in this region. Varanasi is a place of huge religious importance in Hinduism and is said to be oldest living city in the world.
it is also the home of Diesel Locomotive Works, one of the biggest Diesel Locomotive manufacturer and current political seat of election for our Prime Minister Mr. Narendra Modi.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Śakra

AndrewJin said:


> More Mumbai photos.
> Photos from another friend (also railway fan) of mine.
> View attachment 320119
> View attachment 320123




This is soo cute I need to ride it!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anant_s

Andrew, I hope your friend had a chance to have one of this regional delicacy, while in Varanasi.




Its called Malaiyo, made by collection of milk foam that you get by constantly heating milk on low flame. Absolutely Divine

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Local_Legend

Roybot said:


> This one is photo shopped.
> 
> That's the Indian Pacific, runs from Sydney to Perth.




Sorry. Thank you for pointing it out . I got that image from IRCTC. 

http://www.irctconline.in/Nilgiri-Mountain-Railways



@anant_s Vihar Terminal , Delhi






@Nilgiri train






Old train ticket.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## AndrewJin

anant_s said:


> Andrew, I hope your friend had a chance to have one of this regional delicacy, while in Varanasi.
> View attachment 320170
> 
> Its called Malaiyo, made by collection of milk foam that you get by constantly heating milk on low flame. Absolutely Divine


I think he was too busy taking photos on railways.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Śakra

anant_s said:


> Andrew, I hope your friend had a chance to have one of this regional delicacy, while in Varanasi.
> View attachment 320170
> 
> Its called Malaiyo, made by collection of milk foam that you get by constantly heating milk on low flame. Absolutely Divine



Let me give you guys my PO BOX and everyone can send me food!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anant_s

*Rail Radio Service to be launched on 1000 trains*

NEW DELHI: Passengers can soon tune in to popular FM radio stations while travelling on trains, with the Indian Railway firming up plans to roll out a Rail Radio service for 'onboard infotainment' which would also come in handy in emergency situations and disasters. 


> *Highlights*
> 
> Railways plans to introduce the facility on about 1000 Mail and Express trains, including premier services.
> As per the plan, studios will be set up at Railway Board and all zonal headquarters to operationalise Rail Radio service.
> Passengers will also be updated on train-related information on hourly basis.


The state-run public transporter plans to introduce the facility on about 1000 Mail and Express trains, including premier services. 

Passengers will not only be treated to popular songs and music over the public address (PA) system in coaches, but also be updated on train-related information on hourly basis. The system will be used to issue alerts in case of an emergency, according to the plan. 

Besides jokes, astrology and other trivia, the history of Indian Railway and its major activities will also be part of the Rail Radio service. 

We are in the process of finalising arrangements with a few leading FM radio stations to provide entertainment as well as information to passengers onboard about 1000 Mail and Express trains including Rajdhani, Shatabdi and Duronto, said a senior Railway Ministry official. 

Railway Minister Suresh Prabhu had in his 2016-17 budget speech proposed to invite FM radio stations for providing train-borne entertainment through public address systems on trains. Currently only Rajdhani, Duronto and Shatabdi trains are equipped with PA system. 

"Once Rail Radio service is operationalised, all these premier trains will be linked with the system," he said. 

As per the plan, studios will be set up at Railway Board and all zonal headquarters to operationalise Rail Radio service. 

Rail Radio service will be helpful during emergency situations like accidents or a natural calamity, the official said. 

"It will be easier to reach out to passengers during emergency through PA system from the headquarters," said the official, adding "there will be a slot for educating and creating awareness among passengers on disaster management." 

With a view to enhancing passenger comfort, a move has been initiated by the Railways to introduce new amenities including ergonomic seating, improved asthetics, water level indicators and easily accessible dustbins in coaches. 

The public sector giant also plans to make available the bilingual onboard magazine Rail Bandhu in all Mail and Express trains. Currently the magazine is available only in Rajdhani, Shatabdi and Duronto trains. There is also a plan to publish Rail Bandhu in regional languages, the official said.

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...nched-on-1000-trains/articleshow/53362326.cms

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Local_Legend

*Railwire Tariff Plans – Indian Railways Broadband Internet Connection*


*Railwire*, a high capacity broadband service launched by RailTel – the telecom arm of railways.The railwire provides internet services to the rural and remote areas of the country at affordable prices.It aims to become a hub of local information and a tool for rendering communication, infotainment, education, health and community services to the masses. It has been designed to provide an open source content delivery platform that provide various services including Broadband Internet, IP telephony. It will ensure equitable & inclusive development across the nation.






“Railwire will be launched across the country. Our aim is to reach out to rural and remote areas of the country at affordable rate,” RailTel Managing Director B K Bahuguna said.

*Nationwide optical fibre cable (OFC)* based broadband and multimedia network has been built by RailTel using railway’s seamless right of way with the objective of modernising rail network.

RailTel has constructed about 42,000 km of OFC network in the country, and work on another 7,500 km is in progress. The OFC network presently reaches to over 4,200 towns and cities, including rural areas.


*Unlimited Plan Tariffs 2016:*

S No. Port Speed Plan Rental (INR)
1 – –
2 512 Kbps 499
3 1 Mbps 899
4 2 Mbps 1399
5 4 Mbps 2499
*Fup (Fair Usage Policy) Plan Tariffs 2016 :*

S No. Port Speed Monthly Rental (Rs.) Data Usage After FUP
1 1 Mbps 550/749 20/40 GB 512 Kbps
2 2 Mbps 799 20 GB 512 Kbps
3 4 Mbps 899 30 GB 512 Kbps
4 10 Mbps 1099 40 GB 512 Kbps

This plan is available only in selected cities/locations.
*SME (Small and Medium Enterprise) Access Tariffs 2016:*

S No. Port Speed Monthly Rental (Rs.)
1 1 Mbps 2199
2 2 Mbps 3499
3 4 Mbps 6299
4 8 Mbps 11,999
5 10 Mbps 14,999
As part of its expansion plans, RailTel is further working to facilitate broadband through Wi-Fi at railway stations for convenience of passengers.

https://www.newtechnology.co.in/railwire-tariff-plans/



*Our Vision*
RAILTEL is committed to connect every cable-connected home so that, RailWire is able to deliver broadband-on-demand to all such homes. India will be among the world’s leading digital economies driven by the high penetration of broadband. RailTel is committed to being the single largest contributor to making India’s digital economy happen. RailTel’s & RailWire’s technology roll-outs will ensure high-speed, stable, reliable and symmetrical broadband services giving more & more people access to new tools to receive online education services, online specialist health consultations and a number of other critical applications. 

To achieve this vision, Government of India (GoI) has released a National Digital Economy Strategy. This strategy outlines eight digital economy goals, the way forward, governmental initiatives and industry initiatives. RailTel & RailWire is committed to work alongside the government & realize the vision on a "war-footing".

http://railwire.co.in/index.php

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Local_Legend

*Salaries to go up 10.7 per cent, star performers to gain handsomely: Study *

NEW DELHI: Salaries are likely to jump by an average 10.7 per cent in July-December, with e-commerce and life science sectors expected to hand out bigger pay packets, says a study. 

The projected salary hike for 2016 is nearly the same as last year's though the hiring figure so far this year has dipped in comparison with 2015. 

"In the second half of the year, companies are expected to sharply differentiate among high, average and low performers and implement variable pay .. 


Top performers stand to gain handsomely as they are expected to receive much more across sectors. 


"With an increasing number of companies moving away from bell-curve appraisals, the onus will be on individual performance rather than the group's median performance," Kolla said. 

Despite the recent slowdown, e-commerce tops the projected average salary hike list, with 15.6 per cent. Life sciences is ranked second at 11.8 per cent, followed by media and entertainment (11.3 per cent), technology (10.9 per cent) and consumer products (10.5 per cent). 

Industries that could see minimum pay hikes are cement (9.5 per cent), transportation and logistics (9.2 per cent), telecom (9 per cent), metals and gems (8.8 per cent) and BFSI (8.5 per cent). 

The study by Wisdomjobs.com covered various industries across Delhi-NCR, Mumbai, Bengaluru, Chennai, Hyderabad, and Kolkata. 

http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...ain-handsomely-study/articleshow/53363203.cms


----------



## proud_indian



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Ankit Kumar 002

proud_indian said:


>



SER is one of the most efficient part of whole IR.... and the results speak. 
NR and Hajipur railway ... the less said the better.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MKC

faithfulguy said:


> Where Is the source that this is the most advanced communication satellite in Asia and what criteria is used to make that claim?





Han Patriot said:


> I guess they don't know much about Chinese satellites. Only now they are testing 'indigenous' lithium batteries, means all along they imported their batteries. LOL. With a weight of only 3.2 tonnes, I doubt your payload capacity nor power output is better than current 5-6 tonners. Ever wonder why you could only keep the weight at 3 tonnes? Coz your NEW LV sucks, you can't go more than 4 tonnes.
> 
> China had an ion propulsion satellite tested even before your GSAT is up and see link below to know what is coming up in China.
> 
> http://worldspaceriskforum.com/2014/wp-content/uploads/2014/05/11C_DISCOVERING-NEW-MISSIONS_YE.pdf
> 
> Sort the link below by countries, India tried launching an ion propulsion satellite made with Russian 'help' but the GSLV mission blew up. We had a ion propulsion test back in the 80s.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_spacecraft_with_electric_propulsion
> 
> Some of the most advance ion thrusters are made in China.
> 
> http://www.scmp.com/tech/science-re...s-deep-space-china-hails-its-new-ion-thruster
> 
> These jokers jump everytime they do something new, then they will shout SUPAPOWAH.





Local_Legend said:


>





proud_indian said:


>



WB & Jharkhand???


----------



## Ankit Kumar 002

MKC said:


> WB &Jharkhand???


South Eastern Railways , Loco sheds at TATA and SRC are to be credited.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/757180406928068608


----------



## MKC

Ankit Kumar 002 said:


> South Eastern Railways , Loco sheds at TATA and SRC are to be credited.


I don't think, it's punctual.


----------



## Ankit Kumar 002

MKC said:


> I don't think, it's punbl.



Haven't travelled personally much , last trip was last September from Ranchi to Bokaro on Intercity and there was no delay , in fact I was stepping out of BKSC 2 minutes earlier than scheduled. That experience was good , however having travelled this route quite often , the delay has never been more than 20 minutes untill something drastic happens ... improvement is surely there. 


And surely this region performs much better than its counterparts in Hajipur, NR and WCR.... have been using Garib Rath for travelling to Delhi , even it gets delayed , though apart from Rajdhanis, Durontos, Shatbdis, I think Ranchi Delhi Garib Rath is the most punctual train in the NDLS>CNB>MGS stretch.


----------



## ashok321

GM re-evaluates India investment, new car platform on hold


----------



## ashok321

*Rail Radio Service to be launched on 1000 trains*
http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...nched-on-1000-trains/articleshow/53362288.cms

*



*

NEW DELHI: Passengers can soon tune in to popular FM radio stations while travelling on trains, with the Indian Railway firming up plans to roll out a Rail Radio service for 'onboard infotainment' which would also come in handy in emergency situations and disasters. 

The state-run public transporter plans to introduce the facility on about 1000 Mail and Express trains, including premier services. 

Passengers will not only be treated to popular songs and music over the public adress (PA) system in coaches, but also be updated on train-related information on hourly basis. The system will be used to issue alerts in case of an emergency, according to the plan. 

Besides jokes, astrology and other trivia, the history of Indian Railway and its major activities will also be part of the Rail Radio service. 

We are in the process of finalising arrangements with a few leading FM radio stations to provide entertainment as well as information to passengers onboard about 1000 Mail and Express trains including Rajdhani, Shatabdi and Duronto, said a senior Railway Ministry official. 

Railway Minister Suresh Prabhu had in his 2016-17 budget speech proposed to invite FM radio stations for providing train-borne entertainment through public address systems on trains. Currently only Rajdhani, Duronto and Shatabdi trains are equipped with PA system. 

"Once Rail Radio service is operationalised, all these premier trains will be linked with the system," he said. 

As per the plan, studios will be set up at Railway Board and all zonal headquarters to operationalise Rail Radio service. 

Rail Radio service will be helpful during emergency situations like accidents or a natural calamity, the official said. 

"It will be easier to reach out to passengers during emergency through PA system from the headquarters," said the official, adding "there will be a slot for educating and creating awareness among passengers on disaster management." 

With a view to enhancing passenger comfort, a move has been initiated by the Railways to introduce new amenities including ergonomic seating, improved asthetics, water level indicators and easily accessible dustbins in coaches. 

The public sector giant also plans to make available the bilingual onboard magazine Rail Bandhu in all Mail and Express trains. Currently the magazine is available only in Rajdhani, Shatabdi and Duronto trains. There is also a plan to publish Rail Bandhu in regional languages, the official said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Headache

Ankit Kumar 002 said:


> 4. WDG5, 5500HP locomotive designed and built in India based upon EMD series. Built by DLW they are the most powerful 2 stroke 16 cylinder diesel engine in the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5. Improved EMDs , 4,500HP High Power Goods and Passenger Locomotives are under construction by DLW , they feature many improvements over the original EMD design , they will replace a majority of Alcos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6. WAP5 / WAP7 / WAG 9
> 
> All the three are cousins , improved upon consistently for the subcontinent. They have a daunting task to replace the older electric locomotives of IR , and rapid electrification means more and more are required.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note :- EMUs/MEMU/DEMU and Train Sets not included.


Pic of P5 from IR MSTS?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Local_Legend

Nilgiri said:


>




Well, so many " Do not " things which are hard to be obeyed by passengers . Hope the awareness spreads fast amoung passengers . 

There are some good inetiative from IR to reduce the use of plastic . 

Ultimately , we the passengers has to be civilised more .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kadamba-warrior

Ankit Kumar 002 said:


> *SER *is one of the most efficient part of whole IR.... and the results speak.



Most of Karnataka is served by South Western Zone, Hubli.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

Shah Rukh Khan gets notice from I-T dept; asked to spell out offshore investments

With focus on India, Apple leases more than 40,000 sq ft office space in Bengaluru

Johnson claims India owes UK multi-million pounds

Fate of GST stuck in political logjam

India, US solar case: WTO appellate body's ruling in mid-Sept


----------



## ashok321

*ED may seize Rs1,000 crore of NSEL assets*


----------



## Nilgiri

http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...s-to-create-behemoth/articleshow/53371857.cms

*Government set to start talks on merging 13 state oil companies to create behemoth *

NEW DELHI: *The government is set to start consultations for an ambitious plan to merge 13 state oil firms to create a giant corporation whose revenue dwarfs global energy major Chevron which competes with US conglomerate General Electric in the Fortune-500 ranking. *

The Cabinet Secretariat has referred the idea of the integrated giant, which would also absorb various institutions related to safety, development and analysis, to the oil ministry, sources familiar with the development told ET.

*Following this, the oil ministry has begun the process of evaluating the prospects of creating the conglomerate, which will have a bigger market value than Russian state oil giant Rosneft and India's Reliance Industries Ltd, sources said.* It plans to consult all stakeholders including the state firms that may be combined to create the mega corporation that will be the country's No. 1 in turnover, net profit, capital expenditure and market capitalisation, they said.

The oil ministry declined comment for the story.

A similar proposal was considered more than a decade ago. But the government in July 2005 said that the official committee that studied the matter felt that a merger or formation of the holding company "may not be advisable for the present".

*Oil and Natural Gas Corporation (ONGC), the top oil producer and one of the largest companies in the country, leads the pack of 13 state oil companies that are being considered for the merger. Other companies include Indian Oil Corporation, the nation's largest refiner and fuel retailer, Bharat Petroleum CorporationBSE 1.54 %, Hindustan Petroleum, GAIL, Mangalore Refinery and Petrochemicals (MRPL), Chennai Petroleum, Numaligarh Refinery and Oil India.*

*A consolidated entity could rival the likes of Russia's Rosneft ($55 billion in market cap) and UK's BP Plc ($112 billion) in market value and financial power. *

The top six listed Indian state oil firms have a market value of $77 billion. In 2015-16, all state oil firms together reported a profit of Rs 45,500 crore on a revenue of Rs 9,32,000 crore. In the current fiscal year, they have planned a capital expenditure of Rs 87,600 crore.

The government is also evaluating if the consolidated entity can include all non-corporate government bodies in the oil sector such as Oil Industry Development Board (OIDB), Petroleum Planning and Analysis Cell (PPAC) and Petroleum Conservation Research Association.

A powerful integrated company would have the muscle to consider proposals like a significant stake in Rosneft.

Oil minister Dharmendra Pradhan recently said Indian state firms were considering a stake in the company that pumps more oil than Exxon.

The NDA government under AB Vajpayee and the UPA government in its first term had seriously explored the possibility of merging state oil companies or reorganising them in fewer units to give them heft and efficiency that would help them compete globally.

In 2005, the government had also appointed a panel led by V Krishnamurthy, which advised against merging the state oil firms, arguing the dominance of a mega entity may not be good for competition in an energy-starved economy and that there were several examples of smaller specialist firms doing better. It also argued that globally, less than a third mergers succeeded in enhancing shareholder value mainly due to their inability to manage employees.

The option of cutting jobs to slash costs mostly undertaken by private players after mergers is not easily available to state firms where lay offs have big political fallouts. And it requires greater political will and smart manoeuvring to offset that. Moreover, the competing interests and ambitions of top leaders and diverse cultures at companies also obstruct a smooth merger.

In the last decade since the merger talks were buried, state oil firms have also changed in character, growing in size and pushing for vertical integration. Refiners like Indian Oil, HPCL and BPCL have acquired several exploration and production assets in India and overseas while ONGC has enhanced presence in refinery and petrochemicals.

More at: https://defence.pk/threads/governme...nies-to-create-behemoth.440949/#ixzz4FObBI9DC

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ashok321

*Ford India exits electric vehicle consortium*


----------



## Local_Legend

*Railways plans to pour Rs 8.6 lakh crore for new tracks, faster trains and station revamp*


Indian Railways plans to rack up debt to help fund an unprecedented modernization plan. 

Some Rs 2.5 lakh crore ($37 billion) of debt is required in the five years through 2020, according to Railway Minister Suresh Prabhu. That's more than triple the Rs 692 billion of outstanding Indian Railway Finance Corp. bonds. The network is also exploring non-fare revenue streams from advertising and land holdings, Prabhu said. 

"Very soon we'd go out to the market to open up advertising and branding on most of our trains and stations," Prabhu said in e-mailed replies to questions. "Indian Railways has various land banks which we are looking to monetize through long-term leases and other commercial development." 

The world's fourth-largest railroad aims to pour Rs 8.6 lakh crore into new tracks, faster trains and station redevelopment to drag a network with roots in British colonial rule into the 21st century. Indian Railways carries about as many passengers daily as Australia's population, even as congestion and aging rolling stock slow speeds. 

Prime Minister Narendra Modi's administration is relying on government spending and debt for the bulk of the five-year upgrade. Roughly 1 trillion rupees is expected to come from the private sector, according to Prabhu. 

Some projects, such as a $15 billion bullet train due to start operations in 2023, have funding options in place. But questions remain over India's ability to find all the money needed for other railway improvements and to deliver projects on time. 

The network spends most of its revenues on operating costs. Raising passenger fares is politically challenging as more than half of India's 1.3 billion people live on less than $3.10 per day, based on World Bank data. Most cargo is shipped by road rather than rail, denting freight-based earnings. 

"Cutting costs is also a major strategy going forward," Prabhu said. "We're also focusing on increasing freight revenues by increasing the basket of goods we carry." 

The railroad saved 100 billion rupees last year by paring expenses, he said. 

The prospective borrowing to fund Modi's modernization project exceeds the gross domestic product of nations such as Serbia or Bolivia. 

Indian Railways has 638 billion rupees of local-currency bonds and $800 million of dollar-denominated debt outstanding. 

Yields on the 8.88 percent rupee bonds due 2029 fell to 6.08 percent on July 15, the lowest since they were issued in 2014, according to Bombay Stock Exchange prices. Recent speculation that the Reserve Bank of India may become more dovish under its next governor boosted the allure of bonds in Asia's No. 3 economy. 

Modi's government recognizes the potential impact of railway modernization on the country's economy, but the scale of the network means it's crucial to manage investment projects better, said Bharat Salhotra, managing director of transport operations at Alstom SA's Indian unit near New Delhi. 

"When you're looking at an organization with the size and scale of the railways, they need to develop the competence and tools to be able to assess and prioritize investments," he said. 

Another challenge for Prabhu is implementing a pay increase of as much as 320 billion rupees for railway workers. The network employs around 1.3 million people. 

Prabhu said the current fiscal year's budget provides 200 billion rupees for the wage increases, and that he's looking to exploit newer sources of revenues, such as advertising, to help plug the gap. 

http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...ion-revamp/articleshow/53375373.cms?prtpage=1

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Local_Legend

*RBI levies Rs5 crore penalty on Bank of Baroda in forex scam*

Mumbai: The Reserve Bank of India (RBI) has imposed aRs.5 crore penalty on Bank of Baroda in connection with a foreign exchange scam detected at the bank last year.

The penalty was levied for “weaknesses and failures in internal control mechanisms in respect of certain AML (anti money laundering) provisions such as monitoring of transactions, timely reporting to FIU (foreign investigations unit), and assigning of UCIC (unique customer identification code to customers.”

In a stock exchange notification on Monday, the bank said that the move followed an internal audit by the RBI and investigative agencies in October 2015, which pointed to the weaknesses mentioned above. A foreign exchange scam was unearthed at Bank of Baroda and a number of public and private sector lenders were found to be affected by it.

In January, the central bank had asked all public and private sector lenders involved in the matter to conduct internal audits and present a report to their audit committees.

Bank of Baroda has implemented a comprehensive corrective action plan, to strengthen internal controls and to ensure that such incidents do not recur, it said in the notification.

In October 2015, the Central Bureau of Investigation (CBI) conducted raids across bank branches, including those of Bank of Baroda and HDFC Bank, as part of a foreign exchange scandal, where bank employees had liaised with certain people to illegally transfer funds to various accounts in Hong Kong and the UAE, flouting foreign exchange norms set by the RBI.

Bank of Baroda’s Ashok Vihar branch in New Delhi was central to the entire racket, where according to the CBI, overRs.6,000 crore worth of funds were transferred illegally.

http://www.livemint.com/Industry/iG...-penalty-on-Bank-of-Baroda-in-forex-scam.html


----------



## ashok321

*India's longest train = Vivek Express.*













*Darjeeling train:
UNESCO World heritage listed.















*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## itachii

*India has seen about 35 new smartphone factories in the past two years, with a production capacity of about 18 million devices a month, since the central government had announced a tax rationalization for electronics products to boost local electronics manufacturing.*

*The new manufacturing units have generated employment for 37,000 people and led to fivefold increase in capacity. *According to an official in the electronics and information technology ministry, overall mobile phone production capacity was about 68 million units in 2014, 100 million in 2015 and 350-400 million till July this year. With India becoming a global hub for mobile phone manufacturing, the government has set a target of 500 million devices a year by 2020, riding on an incentive policy and availability of good talent. 
*
“Production capacity has reached 350-400 million in July 2016*. The government has set up a task force with a vision to produce 500 million phones by 2019-20 and create five million jobs. The aim of the initiative is to export 120 million phones,” Pankaj Mohindroo, Indian Cellular Association (ICA) founder and president, told Business Standard. *He said by 2020, the industry could reach Rs 3 lakh crore.*

“With the target, for which the task force is working and we have achieved initial success, manufacturing activities have gone up in the country,” Mohindroo added.
*
The new units that have come up include that of Foxconn with five facilities, Micromax, Lava International, Intex Technologies, Videocon, Vivo Mobile, Celkon Mobiles and Flextronics.*

Electronics and Information Technology Minister Ravi Shankar Prasad has said the mobile phone production in the country has doubled on the back of reforms announced in the 2016-17 Budget. He said due to the initiatives, especially duty rationalisation, there had been a remarkable acceleration in the field of electronics manufacturing.

To boost domestic manufacturing, Finance Minister Arun Jaitley had proposed a hike in levies on components and peripherals like batteries and chargers. However, it was later rationalised after the industry said the hike in levies will hurt manufacturers as some of these parts have to be imported. The government had removed basic customs duty (10 per cent) and special additional duty (four per cent) proposed on charger, adaptor, batteries and wired headsets.

A ministry official said that apart from phones, the reforms were helping domestic manufacturers to get into other areas like medical devices, consumer electronics, broadband equipment and set-up boxes.

*SEEING GROWTH*

New manufacturing units have employed 37,000 people, a fivefold increase in capacity

Mobile phone production capacity was about 68 million in 2014, which has increased to 350-400 million in July 2016

Govt has set a target of 500 million devices a year by 2020

Govt has set up a task force with a vision to produce 500 million phones by 2019-20 and create 5 million jobs

The aim of the initiative is to export 120 million phones
http://www.business-standard.com/ar...ts-37-000-jobs-in-2-years-116072500005_1.html

Source: https://defence.pk/threads/indias-s...-37-000-jobs-in-2-years.441006/#ixzz4FQOg2n7u

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Ankit Kumar 002

ashok321 said:


> *India's longest train = Vivek Express.*



Vivek Express :-Vivek Express actually is a group of 4 long distance trains announced to celebrate 150th birth anniversary of Swami Vivekananda . One of the Vivek Express trains, the one from Dibrugarh to Kanyakumari; is the longest route on the Indian Railways network, in terms of distance and time, and is the 9th longest in the world.

http://m.thehindu.com/news/national/now-northeast-south-come-closer/article2642902.ece

As new routes and doubling has occured at many places , distance travelled has reduced a bit. 

Train no 15905/15906 is a weekly service offering 2AC, 3AC , SL and 2S accommodations. 

The train has 57 halts across its route.

More info about list of stoppages can be found at Indian Rail Info website.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Local_Legend

*IRCTC offers Rs. 10 lakh insurance cover for passengers*

Railway passengers from next month, booking tickets through the Indian Railway Catering and Tourism Corporation, (IRCTC) website can avail a *travel accident cover of Rs. 10 lakh at a premium of one rupee.*

IRCTC Chairman-cum-Managing Director A.K. Manocha said that the insurance cover is besides the compensation given by the railways in case of accidents to valid ticket holders.

The insurance will provide coverage against death, injury and disabilities caused due to accidents.

He said the insurance offer is under integration process and it will be operationalised from September.

About five lakh tickets are at present booked online through IRCTC.

http://www.business-standard.com/ar...ance-cover-for-passengers-116072600125_1.html


*How ICF can give major filip to Indian Railways, Make in India
*
*ICF created a new record of manufacturing 2,005 coaches in FY16, more than the combined output of two other coach manufacturing units Rail Coach Factory, Kapurthala, Punjab and Modern Coach Factory, Rae Bareli, UP
*
Set up in 1952 in collaboration with Swiss Car & Elevator Manufacturing Co., Schlieren, Switzerland, ICF (Integral Coach Factory) at Perambur, Chennai began production in 1955. It rolled out its 50,000 thousand passenger coach just a couple of months ago. In the process it also created a new record of manufacturing 2,005 coaches for the year FY16, more than the combined output of two other coach manufacturing units viz. RCF (Rail Coach Factory), Kapurthala, Punjab, and MCF (Modern Coach Factory), Rae Bareli, UP. It is now poised to reach greater heights in FY17 targeting 2,400 coaches of no less than 69 variants.

Historically, ICF has had a very strong design office as it went into business much before RDSO (Research Design and Standards Organisation)-railway’s premier R&D facility in Lucknow-got into top gear. Moreover being miles away from Lucknow, dire neccessity forced it to develop its own design expertise which has enabled it over the years to come up with a string of designs to suit varied needs be it for railways, defence, or the export market.

From production of passenger coaches to manufacturing of EMUs (Electric Multiple Units) for Kolkata’s suburban system in 1962-63, was a short but a significant step for ICF in ‘Make-in-India’, as till then EMUs were being imported for Mumbai’s suburban system from varied sources such as, Metro Cammel of UK, Italy’s Ansaldo Breda, and Japanese firm Hitachi.

The design team proved its mettle when it manufactured 72 more coaches for India’s first ever metro system at Kolkata in 1981-82, with a unique system for collecting current from a third rail automatic door closing mechanism. This was followed by repeat orders in 1989-90 and once again in 2010, this time for 13 of fully air-conditioned eight coach rakes similar to those running on Delhi metro.

As the only premier rail coach manufacturing facility in Southeast Asia, ICF succeeded in getting its first export order for meter-gauge bogies from Thailand in 1967, followed in quick succession by orders from Burma, Thailand, and Taiwan. Graduating to complete coaches, it began with 113 coaches for Taiwan, followed by 383 meter or cape gauge coaches and 361 bogies to Burma, Phillipines, Vietnam, Taiwan, Tanzania, Uganda, Nigeria, Bangladesh, Mozambique, Angola, and Zambia. The latest order being a score of six-coach DEMU (Diesel Electric Multiple Unit) rakes for Srilanka in 2010 -12 for R126 crore.
ICF’s product mix comprises of locomotive hauled passenger as well as special purpose viz. military ward cars for defence, OHE maintenace tower cars, double-decker coach, self-propelled accident relief trains etc. It has also the distinction of being the only facility in the world which builds self-propelled coaches with all three types of traction viz. electric, diesel-electric and diesel-hydraulic.

First dual voltage AC-DC EMU for Mumbai was rolled out in 2000-01, and recently 384 fully air-conditioned three-phase EMU coaches with automatic door closing mechanisms and other state-of-art passenger amenities, including 12 with indigenous propulsion system have been supplied to the Central Railway. They are presently undergoing extensive trials before being placed in active service, and are to be followed by another lot of 39 AC EMU 12 coach rakes for MUTP Phase-2 Project.

A brand new facility built a couple of years ago now churns out LHB (Linke-Hoffman-Buche) stainless steel body coaches. About 500 are programmed for manufacture this year for upgradation of premier routes to 160 kpmh speed, as had been announced by Suresh Prabhu in his last budget speech. Time is now ripe for an aggressive bid for exports to at least South-Asian and African nations which are badly in need of rail coaches, but are not rich enough to pay big bucks for ‘Bullet’ or other similar trains of high speed variety.

A SPV (Special Purpose Vehicle) set up under railway ministry could leverage the vast resources of ICF, RCF, MCF and a host of ancillary units to not only earn foreign exchange and improve railway’s bottom line, but also provide a major boost to PM’s ‘Make-in-India’ initiative.

(RC Acharya is former member, Railway Board)

http://www.financialexpress.com/fe-...ilip-to-indian-railways-make-in-india/328747/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ashok321

The trade between India & Pakistan stood at $339.43 million during the first two months of 2016-17 fiscal year, Parliament was informed today. Exports during April-May stood at $278.75 million and imports were aggregated at $60.68 million - *Nirmala Sitharaman*

To Pakistan: India sells 4, while buys 1

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Local_Legend

*Maruti Q1 profit soars 23% to Rs 1,486 cr*

The auto major had posted a net profit of Rs. 1,208.1 crore for the same period in the previous fiscal.
Country’s largest carmaker Maruti Suzuki India on Tuesday reported 23 per cent jump in net profit for the first quarter to Rs 1,486.2 crore, its best-ever quarterly result, on the back of material cost reduction and higher non-operating income.

The auto major had posted a net profit of Rs. 1,208.1 crore for the same period in the previous fiscal.

Net sales rose by 12.1 per cent to Rs. 14,654.5 crore for the first quarter as against Rs. 13,078.3 crore last year, Maruti Suzuki India said in a statement.

“The profit was helped by a higher turnover, material cost reduction, higher non-operating income and lower depreciation.

Adverse foreign exchange movement reduced profits to some extent,” it added.

The firm said it sold 3, 48, 443 units during the quarter, a growth of 2.1 per cent a year ago. This includes 3, 22, 340 units in domestic market, a growth of 5.4 per cent.

Exports during the quarter stood at 26,103 units.

“The growth in the first two months of the quarter had been 10.2 per cent, but the unfortunate incident of fire at a key vendor of the company resulted in lower sales in June 2016,” the company said.

The company hopes to recover the lost sales during the course of the year, it added.

Maruti Suzuki India stock was trading at Rs. 4,575.00 on BSE, up 0.18 per cent from the previous close in late afternoon session.

http://www.thehindu.com/business/In...-soars-23-to-rs-1486-crore/article8901702.ece

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PARIKRAMA

*India discovers producible natural gas hydrates: US agency*
PTI | Jul 26, 2016, 01.10 PM IST

WASHINGTON: India has discovered a large, highly enriched accumulations of natural gas hydrates in the Bay of Bengal that has the potential to be tapped, a top US agency which helped in this major discovery has said.

"Advances like the Bay of Bengal discovery will help unlock the global energy resource potential of gas hydrates as well help define the technology needed to safely produce them," said Walter Guidroz, coordinator of the US Geological Survey (USGS) Energy Resources Program coordinator.

USGS said this discovery was the result of the most comprehensive gas hydrate field venture in the world to date, made up of scientists from India, Japan and the US.

The scientists conducted ocean drilling, conventional sediment coring, pressure coring, downhole logging and analytical activities to assess the geologic occurrence, regional context and characteristics of gas hydrate deposits in the offshore of India, it said on Monday.

This research expedition was called the Indian National Gas Hydrate Program Expedition 02. It is second joint exploration for gas hydrate potential in the Indian Ocean.

The first expedition, also a partnership between scientists from India and the US, discovered gas hydrate accumulations, but in formations that are currently unlikely to be producible, a statement said.

Natural gas hydrates are a naturally occurring, ice-like combination of natural gas and water found in the world''s oceans and polar regions.

Although it is possible to produce natural gas from gas hydrates, there are significant technical challenges, depending on the location and type of formation.

USGS said the second expedition focused the exploration and discovery of highly concentrated gas hydrate occurrences in sand reservoirs.
The gas hydrate discovered during the second expedition are located in coarse-grained sand-rich depositional systems in the Krishna-Godavari Basin and is made up of a sand-rich, gas-hydrate-bearing fan and channel-levee gas hydrate prospects.
The next steps for research will involve production testing in these sand reservoirs to determine if natural gas production is practical and economic, it said.
"The results from this expedition mark a critical step forward to understanding the energy resource potential of gas hydrates," said USGS Senior Scientist Tim Collett, who participated in the expedition.

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...s-hydrates-US-agency/articleshow/53394611.cms

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Star Wars



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ashok321

*33,445 deaths on railway crossings in 2014: CAG slams Modi government*


----------



## Ankit Kumar 002

15 Deen Dayalu coaches to roll out by month-end
Updated: July 27, 2016 06:01 IST | Special Correspondent


New look:The new coaches cost more given the additional features they sport.— Photo: PTI
Improved amenities on the coach would make travel comfortable, say officials
The Integral Coach Factory will be rolling out 415 Deen Dayalu coaches before the end of the year and 15 of them before the end of this month. The manufacture of these coaches, at the Integral Coach Factory in Perambur, was announced during the Railway Budget this year. These coaches will be deployed exclusively in long-distance trains in unreserved compartments.

Official sources said the coach had several additional features compared to the conventional general second class and even second class sleeper coaches and hence the cost of manufacture was slightly higher than the normal coaches. The cost of manufacturing a Deen Dayalu Coach is about Rs. 98 lakh each, while it cost about Rs. 93 lakh to manufacture the conventional general second class coaches.

According to them, they had manufactured only one Deen Dayalu coach so far and it was flagged off to New Delhi by the end of June. The same coach was unveiled by the Railway Minister at the national capital a couple of days ago.

Despite improved amenities on the coaches, including mobile recharge points in all the bays, two fire extinguishers, and water purifiers, the cost of travel in these coaches would not be increased, officials said.

Officials also hoped the new coaches would make commuting more comfortable.

http://m.thehindu.com/news/cities/c...es-to-roll-out-by-monthend/article8903699.ece

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nilgiri

Ankit Kumar 002 said:


> 15 Deen Dayalu coaches to roll out by month-end
> Updated: July 27, 2016 06:01 IST | Special Correspondent
> 
> 
> New look:The new coaches cost more given the additional features they sport.— Photo: PTI
> Improved amenities on the coach would make travel comfortable, say officials
> The Integral Coach Factory will be rolling out 415 Deen Dayalu coaches before the end of the year and 15 of them before the end of this month. The manufacture of these coaches, at the Integral Coach Factory in Perambur, was announced during the Railway Budget this year. These coaches will be deployed exclusively in long-distance trains in unreserved compartments.
> 
> Official sources said the coach had several additional features compared to the conventional general second class and even second class sleeper coaches and hence the cost of manufacture was slightly higher than the normal coaches. The cost of manufacturing a Deen Dayalu Coach is about Rs. 98 lakh each, while it cost about Rs. 93 lakh to manufacture the conventional general second class coaches.
> 
> According to them, they had manufactured only one Deen Dayalu coach so far and it was flagged off to New Delhi by the end of June. The same coach was unveiled by the Railway Minister at the national capital a couple of days ago.
> 
> Despite improved amenities on the coaches, including mobile recharge points in all the bays, two fire extinguishers, and water purifiers, the cost of travel in these coaches would not be increased, officials said.
> 
> Officials also hoped the new coaches would make commuting more comfortable.
> 
> http://m.thehindu.com/news/cities/c...es-to-roll-out-by-monthend/article8903699.ece



http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...ings-for-general-class/slideshow/53393254.cms

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ankit Kumar 002

Ministry of Power26-July, 2016 18:11 IST
MANIPUR JOINS “UDAY” SCHEME ; WOULD DERIVE AN OVERALL NET BENEFIT OF Rs 263 CRORE THROUGH “UDAY” 

The Government of India, the State of Manipur and the DISCOM of Manipur signed Memorandum of Understanding (MOU) under the Scheme UDAY – “Ujwal DISCOM Assurance Yojana” today for operational turnaround of the DISCOM. 

Manipur is the fourteenth State to join UDAY. It is also the first North Eastern State to opt for UDAY for improving the efficiency of the DISCOM. The combined DISCOM debt (including CPSU dues) that would be restructured in respect of these states is around Rs.2.16 lac crore as on 30th September, 2015.

Today the Government of Manipur has taken a positive step towards supporting its DISCOM by signing the MOU under UDAY for improving its operational efficiency. Through compulsory Distribution Transformer metering, consumer indexing & GIS mapping of losses, upgrade/change transformers, meters etc., smart metering of high-end consumers, feeder audit etc. AT&C losses and transmission losses would be brought down, besides eliminating the gap between cost of supply of power and realisation. The reduction in AT&C losses and transmission losses to 15% and 3.20% respectively is likely to bring additional revenue of around Rs.208 crore during the period of turnaround. 

While efforts will be made by the State Government and the DISCOM to improve the operational efficiency of the DISCOM, and thereby reduce the cost of supply of power, the Central government would also provide incentives to the DISCOM and the State Government for improving Power infrastructure in the State and for further lowering the cost of power. The Central schemes such as DDUGJY, IPDS, Power Sector Development Fund or such other schemes of MOP and MNRE are already providing funds for improving Power Infrastructure in the State and additional/priority funding would be considered under these schemes, if the State/DISCOM meet the operational milestones outlined in the scheme. The State shall also be supported through additional coal at notified prices and in case of availability, through higher capacity utilization, low cost power from NTPC and other CPSUs. Other benefits such as coal swapping, coal rationalization, correction in coal grade slippage, availability of 100% washed coal would help the state to further reduce the cost of Power. The State would gain around Rs.32 crore due to these coal reforms. 

Demand Side interventions in UDAY such as usage of energy-efficient LED bulbs, agricultural pumps, fans & air-conditioners and efficient industrial equipment through PAT (Perform, Achieve, Trade) would help in reducing peak load, flatten load curve and thus help in reducing energy consumption in the State of Manipur. The gain is expected to be around Rs.17 crore 

Improvement in operation efficiency would enable the DISCOM to borrow at cheaper rates in future, for their infrastructure development and improvement of existing infrastructure. The expected benefit to the State on this account is around Rs.6 crore during the turnaround period. 

An overall net benefit of approximately Rs.263 crore would accrue to the State by opting to participate in UDAY, by way of cheaper funds, reduction in AT&C and transmission losses, interventions in energy efficiency, coal reforms etc. during the period of turnaround. 

The ultimate benefit of signing the MOU would go to the people of Manipur. Reduced levels of transmission and AT&C losses would mean lesser cost per unit of electricity to consumers. Improved operationally efficiency would also improve the DISCOM’s financial health. A healthy DISCOM would be in a position to supply more power. Thus, the scheme would allow speedy availability of power to around 188 villages and 2.43 lac households in the State that are still without electricity. Availability of 24x7 power to hitherto unconnected villages/households etc. would boost the economy, provide more employment opportunitiesfor the people of the State and thereby, improve the standard of living of the people of the State. 

RM/PS 
(Release ID :147772)
PIB

*********************************
//////////////////////////////////
---------------------------------------------------

Ministry of Housing and Urban Poverty Alleviation26-July, 2016 13:56 IST
Rs.16,641 cr investment in affordable housing for urban poor approved this fiscal so far 

2.50 lakh houses for urban poor in 11 States cleared ; Central assistance of Rs.3,634 cr 
Maharashtra gets over one lakh more houses, Tripura-42,896, Odisha-23,843, Bihar-21,474, Gujarat-17,838
Total investment in affordable housing approved so far –Rs.51,568 cr
Central Government has approved an additional investment of Rs.16,641 cr for affordable housing for construction of 2,44,267 houses for urban poor under Pradhan Mantri Away Yojana (Urban) during the first four months of this financial year. The Ministry of Housing & Urban Poverty Alleviation approved these proposals for the benefit of urban poor in 11 States. Central assistance of Rs. 3,634 cr has been approved for construction of these houses under three components of the urban housing mission viz,, Affordable Housing In Partnership (1,24,642 houses), Beneficiary Led Construction (1,15,989) and In-Situ Slum Redevelopment (3,636 houses).
With these approvals, a total investment of Rs.51,568 cr has so far been approved for construction of 9,27,991 houses for Economically Weaker Sections (EWS) in urban areas in 20 States under PMAY (Urban) which was launched in June last year. Central assistance of Rs.12,604 cr will be provided for construction of these houses. During the last financial year (2015-16), 6,83,724 houses were approved for the urban poor in 18 States with a total investment of Rs. 34,927 cr
Details of the affordable houses approved during this financial year so far are :
S.No

State

Affordable
Housing in
Partnership
Beneficiary
Led
Construction

In-Situ
Redevpt
of Slums
Total
Houses
sanctioned

Total
Investment
(Rs. Cr)

Central
support
(Rs.Cr)
1

Mahrasashtra

98,119

7,399
2,356

1,01,701

11,313

1,607
2

Tripura

-

42,896

-

42,896
1,164

643
3

Odisha

-

23,843

-

23,843
738

358
4

Bihar

-

21,474

-

21,474
982

322
5

Gujarat

17,838

-

-

17,838
1,302

267
6

Tamil Nadu

1,328

9,158

-
10,486

384

158
7

Kerala

-

9,299

-

9,299
262

132
8

Chattisgarh

7,357

-

-

7,357
372

110
9

Punjab

-

-

1,280

1,280
57

13
10
Himachal Pradesh
-

837

-

837

41 
12
11

Jammu &
Kashmir

-

683

-

683
26

11
Central assistance of Rs.1.50 lakh per each dwelling unit is provided for affordable housing under Affordable Housing in Partnership and Beneficiary Led Construction components while up to Rs.1.00 lakh per house is given for In-situ Slum Redevelopment.
AAR/July 26,2016


(Release ID :147708)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nilgiri

@anant_s @AndrewJin @Ankit Kumar 002 @Local_Legend @PARIKRAMA

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Local_Legend

*7th Pay Commission: No hike for non-performing employees, says Govt*

7th Pay Commission: The benchmark for performance appraisal for promotion and financial upgradation has been enhanced to "very good" from "good" level.

Non-performing Central government employees will not get annual increment if their performance is not upto the mark, the Centre has said.

The benchmark for performance appraisal for promotion and financial upgradation has been enhanced to “very good” from “good” level, the Finance Ministry said in an order notifying implementation of Seventh Central Pay Commission’s recommendations.

The Modified Assured Career Progression (MACP) scheme will continue to be administered at 10, 20 and 30 years of service as before, the Ministry said as it “accepted” the pay panel’s recommendations.

The recommendation of “withholding of annual increments in the case of those employees who are not able to meet the benchmark either for MACP or a regular promotion within the first 20 years of their service” has been “accepted”, it said.

The pay panel had in its report to the Centre said that there is a widespread perception that increments as well as upward movement in the hierarchy happen as a matter of course.

“The perception is that grant of MACP, although subject to the employee attaining the laid down threshold of performance, is taken for granted. This Commission believes that employees who do not meet the laid down performance criterion should not be allowed to earn future annual increments.

“The Commission is therefore proposing withholding of annual increments in the case of those employees who are not able to meet the benchmark either for MACP or a regular promotion within the first 20 years of their service. This will act as a deterrent for complacent and inefficient employees,” it had said.

There are about 50 lakh Central government employees.

http://indianexpress.com/article/bu...r-non-performing-employees-says-govt-2937915/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Local_Legend

India - Mundra Port and Pipavav Port operate double-stacked diesel trains on 1,676 mm (5 ft 6 in) gauge using flat wagons. It is one of only three countries[_which?_] to commercially double stack 9 ft 6 in (2,896 mm) tall (high cube) containers on a train. India is building Dedicated Freight Corridor, economical and environmental friendly electrical traction based double-stack freight railway network which can transport international standard containers, *a first in the world.* ( from Wiki )


IR was planning for Triple Stack. But I don't know more about it .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anant_s

Local_Legend said:


> It is one of only three countries


I don't think, the information is complete.
Australia, France and China too are doing it. France and China carry out Double container rake operation under wires and shortly India, too will do it on DFC.





here is one example from France.


ashok321 said:


> *33,445 deaths on railway crossings in 2014: CAG slams Modi government*


yes, it is sad part of our rail operations. However, removal of all level crossings (LC) (by means of over or underpass) is already underway. Recently a major project of removal of all level crossings on Western railway Mumbai Vadodara Ratlam New Delhi line has already been taken and in next 2 years, all LC would be removed. Similar efforts on other trunk lines is also underway.
DFC by original design have no LC.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ashok321

India already plies its Double Stack trains:

One Youtube is worth 1000 "you"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Local_Legend

*Indian Railway: Gujarat has cleanest railway stations, Bihar dirtiest*
The cleanest railway stations in the country are in Gujarat and the dirtiest in Bihar and UP, according to a passenger feedback survey on cleanliness carried out by the Railway Ministry, which says lack of sanitation at stations was the biggest area of concern for commuters.

http://www.financialexpress.com/ind...anest-railway-stations-bihar-dirtiest/329839/


*Indian Railways staff to get new uniforms with a modern twist created by designer Ritu Beri - and the public will get to pick the favourite*


Indian Railways is back on track with a special set of uniforms for employees that will be designed by Delhi-based style veteran, Ritu Beri. 

The designer gave a presentation of the uniforms to the Ministry for Railways, minister Suresh Prabhu, and members of the Railway Board in the Capital on Tuesday afternoon. 

In a bid to inject new life into the railway services - which includes catering services from leading fast food joints - the national carrier has decided to spruce up the uniform worn by all staff members.

This includes the station-masters, loco pilots, train ticket examiners, and guards.

In an exclusive interview with Mail Today, Beri said: “The work on the uniform designs (for men and women) is in progress; I shall share details once everything is finalised. 

"For now, we have made the first presentation - we worked very hard for two months and researched various possibilities. We will work with Khadi, our national fabric, which also works well given our climate conditions.” 

She said that the idea was to create uniforms that are attractive, impactful and comfortable at the same time. 

While retaining the traditional look of Indian dress is important, it will be given a modern twist. 

Accordingly, she presented four themes on Tuesday. 

These were the ‘Ethos of India’, including inspirations such as kalamkari from Andhra Pradesh, madhubani from Bihar, and warli art from Madhya Pradesh; ‘The Golden Period’, featuring the Harappa Age, stupas and the Konark Temple; ‘The Legacy of Nawabs’ including intricate inlay work; and ‘The Vibrant Soul of India’ with a more kitsch appeal. 


http://www.dailymail.co.uk/indiahom...designer-Ritu-Beri-public-pick-favourite.html

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

Nilgiri said:


> @anant_s @AndrewJin @Ankit Kumar 002 @Local_Legend @PARIKRAMA


We have, but it's not mainstream.
It can be popular in US and Canada because their railways are almost freight-exclusive.
But in China, infrastructure is limited to such double-stack container trains.
Heavy-haul freight lines are popular here.
(China has the busiest freight railway in the world, 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Datong–Qinhuangdao_Railway)
But with the opening of more and more high-speed expressways, freight transport by railway are becoming less popular.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## anant_s

Double Stack Freight Operation in Australia.






Correspondingly,

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Local_Legend

anant_s said:


> I don't think, the information is complete.
> Australia, France and China too are doing it. France and China carry out Double container rake operation under wires and shortly India, too will do it on DFC.







 Australia - double-stacked trains operate between Perth, Adelaide, Darwin and Parkes, New South Wales[19] 6.5 m (21 ft) clearances [20]


 China - using double-stacked container trains under 25 kV AC overhead lines.[15]


 India - Mundra Port and Pipavav Port operate double-stacked diesel trains on 1,676 mm (5 ft 6 in) gauge using flat wagons.[15] It is one of only three countries[_which?_] to commercially double stack 9 ft 6 in (2,896 mm) tall (high cube) containers on a train.[21] India is building Dedicated Freight Corridor, economical and environmental friendly electrical traction based double-stack freight railway network which can transport international standard containers, a first in the world.[22]


 Netherlands - The Betuweroute, a freight rail between Rotterdam to the German border built 2007 is prepared for double-stacking insofar that tunnels are being built to accommodate double stack trains to reduce the cost and time of any future upgrade to the network.[23] The current catenary wire is too low for double stack rail transport and the upgrade is dependent on the German section of the railway connection.


 Panama - The rebuilt Panama Canal Railway operates double-stack container trains 47.6 miles (76.6 km) across the Isthmus of Panama from Colón on the Atlantic Ocean, to Balboaon the Pacific, near Panama City.


 Saudi Arabia - Saudi Railways Organization line to Dammam.[24]
I got this info from wiki , sir . May be it is because of the Gauge ? and you know wiki is almost accurate . Not perfectly accurate . I will belie your views on this matter over wiki in any given day !

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Double-stack_rail_transport#Outside_North_America

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## anant_s

Please give me sometime, i have a book that mentions freight transportation in various countries. I recall Deep Well type flatcars are commonly used for Double stacked operations. 
Meanwhile in India, Railway board identified some routes for Double stack operation with light weight containers.





I'll try to post some info on Double stack operation under OHE wires.

@Local_Legend

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

ashok321 said:


> *India's longest train = Vivek Express.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 320531
> 
> 
> *Darjeeling train:
> UNESCO World heritage listed.
> View attachment 320535
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 320534
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 320533
> *
> 
> View attachment 320532


Data related to China is not quite accurate.

Guangzhou-Lhasa 4980km 53.5 h

Qiqihar-Urumqi 4818km 61.5h

Guangzhou-Urumqi 4680km 50h

Shenzhen-Urumqi 4657km 48.5h

Sanya-Changchun 4613km 53h

Nanning-Urumqi 4608m 64h

Changchun-Urumqi 4498km 57h

Fuzhou-Urumqi 4418km 53h

Lhasa-Shanghai 4373km 48.5h

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Local_Legend

*Women Loco Pilots.*






Mumtaz kazi she is the first women train driver who has the skill of driving both Electric and Diesel engine.

http://twocircles.net/2011may16/mumtaz_kazi_–_asia’s_first_woman_diesel_engine_driver.html







*Surekha Shankar Yadav - First female train driver for the Indian Railways in India,*
*
http://www.itsmydesh.in/2015/08/the-inspirational-story-of-indian-first.html*





*Laxmi Lakda*, 29 from Jharkhand “Travelling by train to my uncle’s house as a child was an exciting experience. That’s when I started dreaming of driving one myself.”












Eastern Railway (ER) announced that Moumita Adhikari, Loco Driver and Suruchi Kumari, Assistant Loco Driver (Electric) have started working in Asansol division after completion of their training and clearing all competency tests successfully. 





For the first time in the history of Southern Railway a woman has been posted as motorcar driver of an EMU. C.V.Thilagavathi operates EMU services in the Chennai suburban network, except on Chennai Beach – Tambaram section.





Meet Suman Lakda, the first woman Loco Pilot on Chakradharpur Division





*Young woman steers Chennai’s first metro train*
The first train, from Alandur to Koyambedu, was driven by A. Preethi, a 28-year-old diploma holder in engineering.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## ashok321

_Indian Railways closely associated with double-stack container movement say that wherever double-stack containers are moved under wire, the height of the containers is reduced to fit under the wire._



_“In such cases, the container height is less than the standard height of ISO containers used internationally,” Mr Naresh Kumar, Vice-President-Technical, Pipavav Rail Corporation Ltd (PRCL), told Business Line. PRCL had conducted the feasibility study and pilot runs of ISO standard size double-stack container trains in the Jaipur-Pipavav route of Indian Railways._


----------



## Grevion

@anant_s @Ankit Kumar 002 
Do you guys have any information on the Indian Railway's cooperation with the Soviet Railways.
Did railways of both India and the USSR had any collaboration on Locomotive technology, freight cars or passenger cars or in any other area?


----------



## proud_indian



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## proud_indian



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ankit Kumar 002

litefire said:


> @anant_s @Ankit Kumar 002
> Do you guys have any information on the Indian Railway's cooperation with the Soviet Railways.
> Did railways of both India and the USSR had any collaboration on Locomotive technology, freight cars or passenger cars or in any other area?



Atleast in locomotives and passenger cars I am quite sure that we didn't had any collaboration with them. Its always been Japan , France and US mainly , sometimes other European Nations.

@anant_s Just wondering , does your PDF name has anything to do with the last WAM4 produced ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Echo_419

AndrewJin said:


> We have, but it's not mainstream.
> It can be popular in US and Canada because their railways are almost freight-exclusive.
> But in China, infrastructure is limited to such double-stack container trains.
> Heavy-haul freight lines are popular here.
> (China has the busiest freight railway in the world,
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Datong–Qinhuangdao_Railway)
> But with the opening of more and more high-speed expressways, freight transport by railway are becoming less popular.
> 
> View attachment 321014



isn't rail cheaper than roadways?


----------



## AndrewJin

Echo_419 said:


> isn't rail cheaper than roadways?


It's cheaper only when the distance is quite long.
It's not as efficient as expressway transport.
In winter, we in the north can buy fresh fruit and vegetable grown on Hainan Island on the same day or the second day after it is picked up. Thanks to the South-North expressway corridor. You can't rely on railway to do that. Expressway transport is so booming in China that some of the trunk expressways are one of the most deadly roads in China at night...I told myself, never drive on the expressway at night....I just don't know how to handle those heavy-haul lorries...

In 2012, total freight tranposrt volume in China is 41.2 billion tons, 11.5% up. Railway is 3.9 billion tons, 0.7% down. Road 32.2 billion, 14.2% up.



Local_Legend said:


> *Women Loco Pilots.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mumtaz kazi she is the first women train driver who has the skill of driving both Electric and Diesel engine.
> 
> http://twocircles.net/2011may16/mumtaz_kazi_–_asia’s_first_woman_diesel_engine_driver.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Surekha Shankar Yadav - First female train driver for the Indian Railways in India,
> 
> http://www.itsmydesh.in/2015/08/the-inspirational-story-of-indian-first.html*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Laxmi Lakda*, 29 from Jharkhand “Travelling by train to my uncle’s house as a child was an exciting experience. That’s when I started dreaming of driving one myself.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eastern Railway (ER) announced that Moumita Adhikari, Loco Driver and Suruchi Kumari, Assistant Loco Driver (Electric) have started working in Asansol division after completion of their training and clearing all competency tests successfully.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the first time in the history of Southern Railway a woman has been posted as motorcar driver of an EMU. C.V.Thilagavathi operates EMU services in the Chennai suburban network, except on Chennai Beach – Tambaram section.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meet Suman Lakda, the first woman Loco Pilot on Chakradharpur Division
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Young woman steers Chennai’s first metro train*
> The first train, from Alandur to Koyambedu, was driven by A. Preethi, a 28-year-old diploma holder in engineering.


Cool!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## anant_s

Ankit Kumar 002 said:


> does your PDF name has anything to do with the last WAM4 produced ?


You mean this anant!




He he i just share my name with him.
Although, i must point, i'm 3.5 years older than 21399.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Echo_419

AndrewJin said:


> It's cheaper only when the distance is quite long.
> It's not as efficient as expressway transport.
> In winter, we in the north can buy fresh fruit and vegetable grown on Hainan Island on the same day or the second day after it is picked up. Thanks to the South-North expressway corridor. You can't rely on railway to do that. Expressway transport is so booming in China that some of the trunk expressways are one of the most deadly roads in China at night...I told myself, never drive on the expressway at night....I just don't know how to handle those heavy-haul lorries...
> 
> In 2012, total freight tranposrt volume in China is 41.2 billion tons, 11.5% up. Railway is 3.9 billion tons, 0.7% down. Road 32.2 billion, 14.2% up.
> 
> 
> Cool!



In Canada the "heavy haulers" are very disciplined & maintain lane discipline. Sadly, the situation in totally different in India

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## anant_s

Double Stack Container Movement under Wires.

*Asutralia*




*USA*






In India, new WAG 9 are being equipped with WBL 85 (high reach Pantographs), that will allow them to work under DFC OHE.




this way all existing HHP Electric locomotives (Freight) will be able to work both under conventional and High reach Catenary of DFC.




WAG 9, 31610 equipped with WBL 85.

Prima 2 and Toshiba Locomotives will be natively installed with High reach pantograph

First trial run of a freight locomotive on Durgawati Sasaram Section of EDFC. the 56 km section will be made operational later this year.





Western DFC, Rewari Vadodara Section Drone Footage

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

Echo_419 said:


> In Canada the "heavy haulers" are very disciplined & maintain lane discipline. Sadly, the situation in totally different in India


Lorries on expressways flying at 100+km/h are no jokes....
Sometimes it's not about driving manners. If there is something wrong with the wheel of a lorry...When it happens, a lot of cars will get involved...

@Echo_419 @anant_s
imagine one encounters some sort of lorry-related accident on the bridge mentioned at 6:00
However, I can't imagine railways can efficiently deliver agriculture goods along this road...
I can buy fresh mushroom from this region in my city on the same day...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ankit Kumar 002

Ministry of Railways27-July, 2016 17:24 IST
Security of Trains In The Naxal Affected Areas 

Prevention and detection of crime, registration of cases and maintenance of law and order over Railways is the statutory responsibility of States which is being discharged by them through the Government Railway Police (GRP). In addition, security of tracks, bridges and tunnels is the responsibility of concerned District Police. As such, State Governments concerned are primarily responsible to formulate any scheme to ensure security of passengers against naxal threat. 

Railways, through the Railway Protection Force (RPF), supplement efforts of States for better protection and security of railway property, passenger area, passengers and matters connected therewith. Security has been identified by Railways as one of the priority areas for strengthening and upgradation. A proposal for installation of 162 Close Circuit Television cameras has been sanctioned at the cost of ₹3.26 Crore for round the clock surveillance at 10 stations falling in naxal affected sections of South Eastern Railway. 

Other measures initiated to strengthen security of passengers over Indian Railways (including sections falling in naxal affected areas) include escorting of about 2500 important mail/express trains daily (in addition to escorting of 2200 such trains by GRP), rendering round the clock assistance to train passengers through 182 Security Helpline, implementation of Integrated Security System at identified sensitive stations, networking of security control rooms, etc. 

This Press Release is based on the information given by the Minister of State for Railways Shri Rajen Gohain in a written reply to a question in Lok Sabha on 27.07.2016 (Wednesday). 

****


AKS/DK 
(Release ID :147828)
PIB Release

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Local_Legend

anant_s said:


> Although, i must point, i'm 3.5 years older than 21399.



You just given away your age ..!!!  



Any news for Kanjikode rail coach factory , Palakkadu , Kerala ?

On Topic..

*Revisiting a legacy of colonisation*

*



*

Trek along the defunct tracks of Cochin State Forest Tramway inside PTR
(Palakkad): The Cochin State Forest Tramway, used by the British to cart away resources of the Parambikulam forests, has caught the fancy of nature lovers, who now take long walks along the defunct tracks deep inside the tiger reserve between Chinnar and Chalakudy in Thrissur district.

“During the British period, Parambikulam’s teak plantations were a treasure trove of timber. The timber was sent to Britain to build ships and railway sleepers and the income bankrolled Cochin’s development into a seaport,” said environmentalist P.S. Panicker.

Forest officials said the timber was transported from this rugged terrain to the port nearly 120 km away by different modes of transport, the major one being the tramway.

*The princely state of Cochin ruled by Maharaja Rama Varma XV built the 50-mile (about 80 km) Cochin State Forest Tramway in 1904. It was inaugurated by the then Governor of Madras Sir Arthur Oliver Villers Russel, 2nd Baron Ampthill, on October 3, 1905.*

Wealth from the sale of timber fed the State coffers, catalysing Cochin’s transformation into an affluent princely state. After the rule of the Maharaja, the cost of maintaining the railway became a burden. Following Independence, Cochin and Travancore were merged and in 1956, after incorporating Malabar, the State of Kerala was formed.

White elephant

The tramway, considered a white elephant since 1926, was abolished and dismantled in 1963. Today, little material evidence survives of its 53-year legacy. The locomotives and iron rails were scrapped, and the reservoir swallowed the loading point at Chinnar. Only the pathway vacated by the tramway remains, along with skeletal bridges and scattered relics.

Till 2013, visitors were permitted to take a two-day Tramway Trek, with the assistance of guides arranged by the Forest Department. It was stopped after the forest was declared a tiger reserve in 2009, as parts of it fell in the core area. Now only a negligible portion of the tramway is accessible to the public.

“What is not known to many is the fact that the Left government of 1967 had tried to revive the tracks for tourism purposes. Two Mercedes Benz engines were, in fact, imported for this purpose but the initiative was later abandoned. Remnants of this tramway can still be traced in Chalakudy and nearby areas,” said responsible tourism campaigner Gopinath Parayil.

Recently, Chalakudy MLA B.D. Devassy demanded the setting up of a tramway museum in Chalakudy. The idea may be vague but the government can think of a non-pollutant rail managed in a responsible way on the stretch, adds Mr. Gopinath Parayil.

Dr. Salim Ali, who stayed in Parambikulam for long to study its birds, used the tramway route for his research expeditions and had identified more than 100 species of birds along the entire stretch of the tramway.

http://www.thehindu.com/news/national/kerala/revisiting-a-legacy-of-colonisation/article8821984.ece

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ankit Kumar 002

Ministry of Railways27-July, 2016 17:25 IST
Trials on Train Collision Avoidance System 

Train Collision Avoidance System (TCAS) is being indigenously developed by Research Designs and Standards Organisation (RDSO) in association with Indian Vendors. This Safety system is aimed at providing capability to prevent train accidents caused due to driver’s error of Signal Passing at Danger (SPAD) or over-speeding. 

After successful initial Proof of Concept trials, limited field trials with multi-vendor equipment have been conducted. Further, extended field trials of TCAS in pilot section Lingampalli-Vikarabad-Wadi-Bidar (250 RKms) of Secunderabad Division of South Central Railway have been taken up. Trials on two pairs of passenger trains have commenced in the pilot section. 

Train Protection and Warning System (TPWS) based on proven European Train Control System (ETCS L-1) technology has been provided in the following pilot sections: i) Chennai-Gummidipundi Suburban Section of Southern Railway (50 RKms) covering EMU sections. 

ii) Hazrat Nizamuddin-Agra Section of Northern/North Central Railway (200 RKms). Gatiman Express running at 160 Kmph on Delhi-Agra section has been equipped with TPWS. 

iii) Dum Dum-Kavi Subhash Nagar section of Kolkata Metro (25 RKms) covering the EMU sections. 

To ensure safety, all electric locomotives are equipped with Vigilance Control Device (VCD) to ensure alertness of Loco Pilot. 

All safety category railway employees are given structured training as per prescribed periodicity at various stages of their career. They also undergo mandatory refresher training programmes. Detailed modules which give the periodicity and course content taking into account technological changes and operational requirement are available. Due emphasis is laid on practical training which helps in assimilating technology transferred and skill upgradation. Safety Category staff are also given training in Disaster Management. 

Opening of new training centres is duly considered on the basis of proposal and justification received from Zonal Railway/Production Units. This is a continuous process. 

This Press Release is based on the information given by the Minister of State for Railways Shri Rajen Gohain in a written reply to a question in Lok Sabha on 27.07.2016 (Wednesday). 

****


AKS/DK

@anant_s @PARIKRAMA 

Ministry of Railways27-July, 2016 17:21 IST
Modernization of Indian Railways 

Modernisation is an ongoing and continuous process on Indian Railways. In order to obtain latest technical knowhow of the world Railways, Ministry of Railways have signed Memorandum of Understandings (MoUs) for technical cooperation with various foreign countries/railways viz. France, Germany, Czech Republic, China, South Korea, Canada, Kazakhstan, Slovak Republic, United Kingdom, Japan, Russia and Sweden which inter alia includes modernization of rail infrastructure including railway stations.
The ongoing cooperation projects through the MoUs signed between Ministry of Railways and foreign railways/countries include:- 
S.N

Country

Projects
1.

China
(i) High Speed Rail feasibility study for Delhi-Nagpur section with financing from Chinese side (ii) Feasibility study for upgradation of Speeds to 160 kmph on Chennai-Bengaluru-Mysore corridor with financing from Chinese side.
2.

South Korea
Feasibility Study for speed raising of Delhi-Mumbai route to 200 km/h with financing from South Korean side.
3.

Japan
The Mumbai-Ahmedabad High Speed Rail Project has been taken up for implementation with financial and technical assistance of Japan. Completion Cost of the Project is ` 97,636 Crore, Japanese financial assistance being ` 79,165 crore (81%). An SPV, namely, National High Speed Rail Corporation (NHRC) has been formed to implement the project.
4.

France
(i) Technical and Execution Study for upgrading the speed of passenger trains between Delhi-Chandigarh upto 200 kmph. (ii) Renovation/development study of Ludhiana and Ambala railway stations.
5

Germany
Feasibility study for High Speed Rail of Chennai-Bangalore-Mysore Section with financing from German side.
For monitoring Mumbai-Ahmedabad High Speed Train Project, a Joint Committee chaired by Vice-Chairman, NITI Aayog and an Empowered Committee Chaired by Secretary, Department of Economic Affairs have been formed.
Other projects are at the stage of feasibility studies, which are monitored regularly by Railway Board.
Ministry of Railways has approached State Governments to form Joint Venture Companies (JVCs) with Ministry of Railways to undertake mutually identified rail infrastructure projects for project development, resources mobilization and monitoring. 17 State Governments have consented for formation of JVCs with Ministry of Railways. Memorandum of Understandings (MoUs) for setting up Joint Venture companies have been signed with Maharashtra, Odisha, Andhra Pradesh, Kerala, Chhattisgarh, Telanganga and Haryana. Joint Venture Agreement has been signed with Government of Odisha and Haryana.
Steps taken for modernization includes elimination of level crossings & unmanned level crossings, mechanized maintenance of track, introduction of new generation locomotives, high speed potential LHB coaches, introduction of train sets, upgradation of suburban coaches, green toilets on all passenger trains, development of modern high pay to tare ratio wagons, enhancement of customer amenities at stations and on trains, feasibility studies of high speed and semi high speed corridors, construction of freight corridors, implementation of electrification, introduction of mobile ticketing and trials of train protection warning system etc.
This Press Release is based on the information given by the Minister of State for Railways Shri Rajen Gohain in a written reply to a question in Lok Sabha on 27.07.2016 (Wednesday).
****
AKS/DK

(Release ID :147824)

Ministry of Railways27-July, 2016 17:28 IST
R & D Units of the Ministry of Railways 


Research, Designs and Standards Organization (RDSO), situated at Lucknow, is the sole Research and Development (R&D) organisation of Indian Railways and functions as the technical advisor to Railway Board and Zonal Railways. The aims and objectives assigned to RDSO include the following:
● Development of new and improved designs of systems and equipments
●Development, adoption and absorption of new technology for use on Indian Railways
●Development of overall system standards
●Development of specifications for equipment, components & materials
●Testing and Recommending authority for Statutory clearances (including Metro system)
●Assistance in technical investigations
●Quality Assurance of delegated items
Some of the important work done by RDSO, during the past three years, are listed below:
●Advance Warning System (Radio Based) to pre-warn road user about approaching trains at unmanned level crossing gate
●Crashworthy design of coach
●Fog PASS (Pilot Assistance System for Safety) with enhanced features
●Development of indigenous Advanced Auxiliary Warning System (AAWS)
●Development of satellite based accident site communication system
●Development of double decker coach design
●High capacity milk tank van
●Upgradation of existing wagons to 25t
●Development of energy efficient HOG (Head on Generation) train power system for Indian Railways in electric locos
●Development of WDG5 locomotive for increasing throughput
●Development of 9000 HHP locomotive for DFCCIL Western Corridor , @anant_s ?? Development ??


●Development of Crew Voice and Video Recording System(CVVRS)
●Operation of Gatimaan Express
●Design & development of new wagon for salt loading
●Design & development of auto car wagon
●Development of world-class Interiors in ICF type coaches
●Differently-abled passenger coaches
●Broadband internet on running trains through two-way satellite communication
●Development of Integrated passenger information system (PIS) for mainline and EMU coaches
●Environment friendly coach toilet discharge system
●Introduction of biodiesel over IR
●Introduction of natural gas operated trains over IR
The total budget allocated to RDSO is as under (in Crores): 
Financial year
Budget allotment (Revenue & Capital)
2014-15

216.11
2015-16

241.19
2016-17

313.10
This Press Release is based on the information given by the Minister of State for Railways Shri Rajen Gohain in a written reply to a question in Lok Sabha on 27.07.2016 (Wednesday).
****
AKS/DK

(Release ID :147833

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## anant_s

Ankit Kumar 002 said:


> Development of 9000 HHP locomotive for DFCCIL Western Corridor


Don't think it is a development issue.
the locomotive is to be purchased from Japan (Toshiba Mitsubishi Hitachi Kawasaki heavy Industries Consortium).
initially only 200 are planned (60 imports + 60 kit assembly + 120 Indian production at Dankuni).

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ranjeet

*Cabinet increases the limit for foreign investment in Stock Exchanges from 5% to 15% *


The Union Cabinet chaired by the Prime Minister Shri Narendra Modi has given its approval for raising foreign shareholding limit from 5% to 15% in Indian Stock Exchanges for a stock exchange, a depository, a banking company, an insurance company, a commodity derivative exchange. The Cabinet has also approved the proposal to allow foreign portfolio investors to acquire shares through initial allotment, besides secondary market, in the stock exchanges. 

The move will help in enhancing global competitiveness of Indian stock exchanges by accelerating/facilitating the adoption of latest technology and global best practices which will lead to overall growth and development of the Indian Capital Market. 

The approval is in pursuance of implementation of the Budget Announcement made by the Finance Minister Shri Arun Jaitley while presenting the Union Budget 2016-17 regarding reforms in FDI Policy with respect to enhancement of investment limit for foreign entities in Indian stock exchanges from 5% to 15% on par with domestic institutions. 

http://pib.nic.in/newsite/erelease.aspx?relid=0

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ashok321

*Talgo’s next big test: Delhi to Mumbai in less than 13 hours*

After its successful run from Mathura to Palwal with full capacity, the Talgo Train is now set for the final trial between Delhi and Mumbai and is likley to finish its journey in less than 13 hours. The fastest journey on the route is on board the Rajdhani Express which takes around three hours more to traverse the distance.

The third stage trials will begin from August 1, on the Delhi to Mumbai Rajdhani route



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/758149944888795138

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/756175729746849796

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/755446106021105665

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ankit Kumar 002

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/757990921833250817

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ashok321

Ankit Kumar 002 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/757990921833250817



Sand bags

http://www.abplive.in/india-news/talgo-becomes-the-fastest-train-in-india-clocks-180-kmhr-380730

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ankit Kumar 002

Brake system of Talgo train tested
By PTI Published: 28th July 2016 04:07 AM Last Updated: 28th July 2016 04:07 AM
Email0

A vendor walks near the Spanish train Talgo after it arrives at Moradabad Railway Station during its first trial run between Bareilly and Moradabd on Sunday. | PTI
MATHURA: The brake system of Spanish Talgo train was tested today during its trial run between Mathura and Kosi Kalan station.
"Brakes were applied a couple of times in the Talgo train during its journey between Mathura and Kosi Kalan to note how much time the train takes to stop in case brake is applied before signal," the ADRM of Agra division of North Central Railway said.
"The distance covered after the application of brakes was also recorded," he said, adding that the same exercise would be repeated tomorrow.
After the successful launch of semi-high speed Gatimaan Express on Delhi-Agra route in April, Talgo trial is being conducted as part of Railway's strategy to increase the speed of trains.
Talgo train is expected to be pressed into service on Delhi-Mumbai sector. Talgo train envisages the journey between Delhi and Mumbai can be completed in about 12 hours.

http://www.newindianexpress.com/nat...go-train-tested/2016/07/28/article3551008.ece

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/754563811978256384





What does Talgo mean?

*T*ren *A*rticulado *L*igero *G*oicoechea *O*riol



ashok321 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/754563811978256384
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What does Talgo mean?
> 
> *T*ren *A*rticulado *L*igero *G*oicoechea *O*riol



*G*oicoechea is a designer & father of TALGO

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Ankit Kumar 002

JUST PHOR PHUNN! 
From https://m.facebook.com/IndianRailwa...4799&timestart=0&tm=AQAi4oA_6n3y1YvB&refid=17

























@anant_s

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ashok321

ROFOL


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/758503093482905601

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ankit Kumar 002



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Ankit Kumar 002



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Local_Legend

*Railway In Bollywood .* ( Just mentioning a few . I know there are hundreds of them . )
*














*




*












*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/758508044200255489

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Local_Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/758511757438496768















Talgo of "Helen era"

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Śakra

Ankit Kumar 002 said:


> JUST PHOR PHUNN!
> From https://m.facebook.com/IndianRailwaysTrolls?sectionLoadingID=m_timeline_loading_div_1470034799_0_36_timeline_unit:1:00000000001468663594:04611686018427387904:09223372036854775803:04611686018427387904&unit_cursor=timeline_unit:1:00000000001468663594:04611686018427387904:09223372036854775803:04611686018427387904&timeend=1470034799&timestart=0&tm=AQAi4oA_6n3y1YvB&refid=17
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @anant_s



*Why not Jet Fuel????!!!!!!*






https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Turbojet_train

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ashok321

Talgo with taifins:






The relation of track and the train is that of Romeo and Juliet
Inseparable!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Local_Legend

*A passage to India: Documenting the Indian railway network*

Zeiss Photography award-winning photojournalist Tamina-Florentine Zuch talks to Jade Severs about how she documented the Indian railway network

*




*
A woman looking into the Mumbai night. Beside her we see women from a variety of Indian cultures, all of whom sit in the ladies’ compartment of this local train

*



*
Selling food on the suburban train in Kolkata


*



*
Swathes of men attempt to board an already crammed local train in Mumbai







Young women with their children in the ladies’ compartment of a local train. The child sleeps in a makeshift hammock







A young man leans out of a moving train while his friend takes a picture






A young man gazes out at the warm light of sunset







Two women and a child wrapped up against the morning cold, while behind them a man offers a prayer to the sun


http://www.amateurphotographer.co.uk/technique/interviews/a-passage-to-india-89347

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## anant_s

Ankit Kumar 002 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/757990921833250817


Sandbags!



Local_Legend said:


> *A passage to India: Documenting the Indian railway network*
> 
> Zeiss Photography award-winning photojournalist Tamina-Florentine Zuch talks to Jade Severs about how she documented the Indian railway network
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> A woman looking into the Mumbai night. Beside her we see women from a variety of Indian cultures, all of whom sit in the ladies’ compartment of this local train
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Selling food on the suburban train in Kolkata
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Swathes of men attempt to board an already crammed local train in Mumbai
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Young women with their children in the ladies’ compartment of a local train. The child sleeps in a makeshift hammock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A young man leans out of a moving train while his friend takes a picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A young man gazes out at the warm light of sunset
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two women and a child wrapped up against the morning cold, while behind them a man offers a prayer to the sun
> 
> 
> http://www.amateurphotographer.co.uk/technique/interviews/a-passage-to-india-89347


Beautiful Images!
I think this is part of Zeiss masters photographs.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Local_Legend

anant_s said:


> Beautiful Images!
> I think this is part of Zeiss masters photographs.




Have a look at World Photography Organisation Blog's cover pic. . The first pic " A woman looking into the Mumbai night "

https://www.worldphoto.org/blogs/12-05-16/zeiss-photography-award-winners-announced

I think ,these clicks happens on the go . The pictured person don't even have a clue . That make these pics original and natural. Much more truthful than the photo shoots with models !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PARIKRAMA

Local_Legend said:


> *A passage to India: Documenting the Indian railway network*
> 
> Zeiss Photography award-winning photojournalist Tamina-Florentine Zuch talks to Jade Severs about how she documented the Indian railway network
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> A woman looking into the Mumbai night. Beside her we see women from a variety of Indian cultures, all of whom sit in the ladies’ compartment of this local train
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Selling food on the suburban train in Kolkata
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Swathes of men attempt to board an already crammed local train in Mumbai
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Young women with their children in the ladies’ compartment of a local train. The child sleeps in a makeshift hammock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A young man leans out of a moving train while his friend takes a picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A young man gazes out at the warm light of sunset
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two women and a child wrapped up against the morning cold, while behind them a man offers a prayer to the sun
> 
> 
> http://www.amateurphotographer.co.uk/technique/interviews/a-passage-to-india-89347



Very Impressive post Sir.. These are taken without prior notification and thus are natural shoots so you get reactions which are genuine.
These pics depicts the truth of how Indian railways and Indian lives are so interlinked.. The First pic of ladies compartment to the 3rd pic of a normal scene of Mumbai locals during peak hours is a treat to watch. The selfie craze led young folks are a nuisance. The last pic is another gem.. Bcz we keep seeing it daily but when captured it looks so surreal.
Thank you for this share..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nilgiri

PARIKRAMA said:


> The selfie craze led young folks are a nuisance.



So very true.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ashok321

*Brake system of Talgo train tested*

http://www.newindianexpress.com/nat...go-train-tested/2016/07/28/article3551008.ece

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anant_s

Of all IR pics i've seen (& i've seen a lot), my favorite is this one. For it tells why Indian Railway is the lifeline of nation.Why it is one of the handful of state institutions that touches your heart. That gives you hope.




http://www.irfca.org/gallery/Trips/east/easterly/singaram.jpg.html?g2_imageViewsIndex=1

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Local_Legend

PARIKRAMA said:


> Very Impressive post Sir.. These are taken without prior notification and thus are natural shoots so you get reactions which are genuine.
> These pics depicts the truth of how Indian railways and Indian lives are so interlinked.. The First pic of ladies compartment to the 3rd pic of a normal scene of Mumbai locals during peak hours is a treat to watch. The selfie craze led young folks are a nuisance. The last pic is another gem.. Bcz we keep seeing it daily but when captured it looks so surreal.
> Thank you for this share..




Sorry for the late reply Sir , Im a bit tied up with weekend + month end combo works today.
Thank you for taking your precious time to reply to my post . I follow u here and I know how busy u will be ! 
Please don't call me "sir" as Im just an ordinary guy who is working abroad. As you know , if we are away from home , we will be more nostalgic and more patriotic . That's how Im here . 


All thanks to @Ankit Kumar 002 , @anant_s and members like @Nilgiri who's posts made this thread so attractive . This is one among a few threads where almost no trolling . I like to post it here than in any other threads. Hope , as u wished , soon it will become a sticky thread . 

Have a look at some other photos where Train is the theme .

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ashok321

Trials of train collision avoidance system undertaken







NEW DELHI: Railways have taken up field trials of train collision avoidance system(TCAS), *which provides real-time display of signalling information inside locomotive cab*, on the 250-km Lingampalli-Bidar section of Secunderabad Division. 

The safety system, which is being indigenously developed by the Research Designs and Standards Organisation (RDSO), in association with Indian vendors, aims at preventing train accidents caused due to driver's fault of ignoring signal or in case of over-speeding, said a senior Railways Ministry official. 

*Besides, trials of the Train Protection and Warning System (TPWS) based on the European Train Control System technology have also been undertaken in a few sections. *

TPWS trials on the 50-km Chennai-Gummidipundi Suburban section and the 200-km Nizamuddin-Agra section are being undertaken. 

*Gatiman Express which runs at a maximum speed of 160 kmph on Delhi-Agra section has been equipped with TPWS.* 

*The 25-km Dum Dum-Kavi Subhash section of Kolkata Metro is also equipped with TPWS. *

*To ensure safety, all electric locomotives are equipped with Vigilance Control Device (VCD) to ensure alertness of loco pilot. *

According to railways, all safety category railway employees are given structured training as per prescribed periodicity at various stages of their career. They also undergo mandatory refresher training programmes. 

Due emphasis is laid on practical training which help assimilate technology transferred and skill upgradation. Safety category staff are also given training in disaster management, it said.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ankit Kumar 002

@anant_s 
Delays of atleast 6 more months in GE proposed plant in Bihar. The file is pending in pollution control department for 2 months and " Zero "progress has been made because the board has no chairman.... it usually takes 3 months to get a clearance....

http://www.telegraphindia.com/1160728/jsp/frontpage/story_99195.jsp#.V5mKdEwnvq1.twitter

It has been a very wrong move for Centre to award this project to Bihar... it would have had started rolling locomotives by this year end if it was in any other place. Say even Bokaro or TATA, or even Ranchi ( we have lots of area lying unused at HEC ) , no to West Bengal for obvious reasons , if they wanted a project in east India , else Gujarat and Maharastra should have been preferred. 

And the delays will be even more .... expect few cases in court for how the land has been acquired , and the twist here is that the organisations who are planning to go to Patna High court are themselves supported by RJD ... and Left.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## anant_s

Ankit Kumar 002 said:


> @anant_s
> Delays of atleast 6 more months in GE proposed plant in Bihar. The file is pending in pollution control department for 2 months and " Zero "progress has been made because the board has no chairman.... it usually takes 3 months to get a clearance....
> 
> http://www.telegraphindia.com/1160728/jsp/frontpage/story_99195.jsp#.V5mKdEwnvq1.twitter
> 
> It has been a very wrong move for Centre to award this project to Bihar... it would have had started rolling locomotives by this year end if it was in any other place. Say even Bokaro or TATA, or even Ranchi ( we have lots of area lying unused at HEC ) , no to West Bengal for obvious reasons , if they wanted a project in east India , else Gujarat and Maharastra should have been preferred.
> 
> And the delays will be even more .... expect few cases in court for how the land has been acquired , and the twist here is that the organisations who are planning to go to Patna High court are themselves supported by RJD ... and Left.


unfortunately this has become a trend after Nano project fiasco in Singur. Such a huge investment from railways could have had a huge impact and created a positive environment for business in state.
What is Nitish kumar doing? I thought he was a forward progressive person.
I really won't be surprised if the project is moved somewhere else.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## anant_s

one of my own pictures!

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Local_Legend

anant_s said:


> View attachment 321472
> 
> one of my own pictures!



Nice ! Which DSLR u use ? Looks like Nicon D series .


----------



## ashok321

This video went viral with million + hits.

Despite Modi, India is unruly.
Super power in the making


----------



## Nilgiri

anant_s said:


> What is Nitish kumar doing? I thought he was a forward progressive person.



He used to be. Now he has shifted to more regressive positions especially since he is in dalliance with that laloo crook.

I still rate him better than the average lot of state leaders....but do not expect him to rush heavy industrialisation that much without the delays to extract as many upfront concessions (which is really why the bureaucracy is there) for the largesse of RJD especially to keep them pacified and happy. Jungle raj has swept right back in. All because he doesn't like Modi. Sad.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## itachii

*India's quality of growth improving, says CRISIL.*


*The critical factor for growth will be how the monsoon plays out. Assuming a normal monsoon, Crisil estimates that growth could touch 7.9% in 2016-17.*


CRISIL has pegged India’s economic growth at 7.9 per cent in 2016-17, assuming a normal monsoon.* Unlike the “rubber-band” recovery that India witnessed after the global financial crisis of 2008, aided largely by fiscal and monetary stimulus, this time the quality of growth has improved, says CRISIL in a new report.*

With the global economy struggling, India had embarked on a massive fiscal and monetary stimulus. As a result, growth perked up initially only to collapse when the stimulus was withdrawn. 

CRISIL notes that the “*policy focus hasn’t been based on populism or on boosting cyclical growth through fiscal and monetary stimuli, but rather on improving the ‘trend’ growth by repairing the system and initiating structural reforms wherever possible.”*

*While these policy initiatives are likely to improve the trend growth in the short term, the critical factor will be how the monsoon plays out.* Assuming a normal monsoon, CRISIL estimates that growth could touch 7.9 per cent in 2016-17, just shy of the 8 per cent mark.

The National Democratic Alliance government, under Narendra Modi, has worked to ensure macro-economic stability. It has resisted calls for relaxing its fiscal deficit limit and has opted for improving the quality of its expenditure.* It has ramped up spending on infrastructure, roads and railways in particular, increased taxes on petrol and kept the fiscal deficit in check. It has also formalised an interest rate targeting regime with the Reserve Bank of India to keep inflation under control.*

Steps to improve macro-economic stability have been accompanied by reforms to improve growth. As CRISIL notes, *“structurally positive steps have also been taken such as to mend the electricity and banking sectors, but these remain work in progress.”*

Further, “the government has also managed to pass two key Bills — the Insolvency and Bankruptcy Code Bill, 2016 — which strive to create an enabling environment for expeditious resolution of bankruptcies with least pain to stakeholders, and the Aadhaar Bill to distribute subsidies, rural wages and pensions through an electronic platform,” it said.

Reflecting on these moves, Dharmakirti Joshi, chief economist, CRISIL said, “*The focus on quality of growth and repair and reform initiatives means there will not be significant upsides immediately. But if relentlessly implemented, they will do more to raise India’s trend — rather than cyclical — growth that we are seeing now*. We believe this will remain work in progress for some time and the momentum needs to continue through the political cycle, which will restart next year, to get maximum bang for the buck.”

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abingdonboy

Ankit Kumar 002 said:


> @anant_s
> Delays of atleast 6 more months in GE proposed plant in Bihar. The file is pending in pollution control department for 2 months and " Zero "progress has been made because the board has no chairman.... it usually takes 3 months to get a clearance....
> 
> http://www.telegraphindia.com/1160728/jsp/frontpage/story_99195.jsp#.V5mKdEwnvq1.twitter
> 
> It has been a very wrong move for Centre to award this project to Bihar... it would have had started rolling locomotives by this year end if it was in any other place. Say even Bokaro or TATA, or even Ranchi ( we have lots of area lying unused at HEC ) , no to West Bengal for obvious reasons , if they wanted a project in east India , else Gujarat and Maharastra should have been preferred.
> 
> And the delays will be even more .... expect few cases in court for how the land has been acquired , and the twist here is that the organisations who are planning to go to Patna High court are themselves supported by RJD ... and Left.





It is said that you have the leaders you deserve so Bihar, this is what you get. 


Are Bihar and UP* intent on being the Somalia of India whilst the rest of India zooms ahead? 


It was a mistake to look to set up the GE plant in Bihar really, they are an under performing state in almost every metric.Time to implement "competitive federalism" in all such decsions and allow these calls to be made on merit (too much to ask for I'm sure). 

*I guess there is some hope in UP if the BJP can win the state election.


+ @anant_s brother, are you sure that the Talgo coaches would operate with the Talgo trainsets if the IR opts to order them? As far as I've seen only the coaches have been tested in India and it is the consenus on SSC that these coaches would be pulled by existing rolling stock only if they enter operation. (I know I've asked you this before but I have still yet to find any evidence the Talgo trainsets would be ordered too).

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Śakra

Abingdonboy said:


> It is said that you have the leaders you deserve so Bihar, this is what you get.
> 
> 
> Are Bihar and UP* intent on being the Somalia of India whilst the rest of India zooms ahead?
> 
> 
> It was a mistake to look to set up the GE plant in Bihar really, they are an under performing state in almost every metric.Time to implement "competitive federalism" in all such decsions and allow these calls to be made on merit (too much to ask for I'm sure).
> 
> *I guess there is some hope in UP if the BJP can win the state election.
> 
> 
> + @anant_s brother, are you sure that the Talgo coaches would operate with the Talgo trainsets if the IR opts to order them? As far as I've seen only the coaches have been tested in India and it is the consenus on SSC that these coaches would be pulled by existing rolling stock only if they enter operation. (I know I've asked you this before but I have still yet to find any evidence the Talgo trainsets would be ordered too).










Biharis are just tired of leading.



Also they always have this option

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## anant_s

Local_Legend said:


> Which DSLR u use ?


Canon EOS 500D.
The lens for this pic was 70-200 f4L IS

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anant_s

Abingdonboy said:


> leaders you deserve


Thats the sad part, economic development agenda being overtaken by petty politics. Both locomotive factories would not only bring huge long term investment in state, but also create employment opportunities and development of nearby local economy as well. but as it has become a worrying practice these days, local leaders attack any new project in name of supporting local people. they earn money (mostly bribes) in process and then move away. In some unfortunate instances, the industry itself had to move. The only one looser in his whole process is local community and ultimately nation at large. 
It is a known fact that IR is struggling with its finances despite all good efforts by government and Railway ministry and in times like these to traumatize private sector parties who bring in investment, is criminal. 



Abingdonboy said:


> you sure that the Talgo coaches would operate with the Talgo trainsets if the IR opts to order them?


Pretty sure brother.
i recall we discussed this. The information i got was that since TALGO wanted fast trials and owing to difficulties associated with driver training and signalling changes (TALGO features In Cab Signalling), IR decided to use its own power (WDP 4B). the final train sets will arrive with power cars at each end in configuration used elsewhere in world.
the testing method used by IR actually allowed saving of certification by IR safety commissioner for motive power.
They are starting 200 kph trials from August 1 on Delhi Mumbai line, lets see if i can get any more information.



Local_Legend said:


>



Trivia:

This picture was taken by Photography Guru Steve McCurry.
He is the same guy who took this haunting picture of Afghan Girl for National Geographic

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Local_Legend

Thanks . I didn't knew that . But I know his works now seen in a doubt because of Photoshop allegation .

*Bangladesh minister to attend Indo-Bangla *railway programme in Agartala
Indian Railways Minister Suresh Prabhu will flag off the regular broad gauge train service between Delhi and Agartala at the foundation stone laying ceremony of the Agartala–Akhaura rail track.

http://indianexpress.com/article/in...bangla-railway-programme-in-agartala-2940432/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ashok321

*This is the most expensive train journey on the earth!*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

Abingdonboy said:


> Are Bihar and UP* intent on being the Somalia of India whilst the rest of India zooms ahead?



yup, Keep them destitute and divided by caste and Religious lines. People who have tasted progress are less likely to vote for alongside caste and religion.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## danish_vij

ashok321 said:


> This video went viral with million + hits.
> 
> Despite Modi, India is unruly.
> Super power in the making


only if u read the description of the video.....its not indian railways


> Most Dangerous Train Journey In The World- 2015
> 
> Around 6 million peoples left Dhaka towards their home in urban for eid festival so this is very natural to see such situations in the transportation system of Bangladesh.
> 
> 
> Location: Dhaka Airport Station
> Date:23.09.2015

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Star Wars

http://www.indialivetoday.com/wardr...er-ritu-beris-promotion-make-india/15948.html

NEW DELHI July 27: The government’s wardrobe makeover began with Prime Minister Narendra Modi’s famous monogrammed suit. *That trend will continue with designer uniforms for railway staff very likely made of Khadi that the government hopes will “instill a sense of pride” in the nearly 1.3 million railway employees.*

Fashion designer Ritu Beri was hired by the government to design a new uniform for railways personnel, presented a set of four ‘themes’ for the uniform to the railway ministry-Indian tribal art,rustic coins and currency of the ‘golden period,legacy of India’s erstwhile nawabs,vibrant soul of India-a fusion.

Ritu Beri apparently agreed to do the designing ‘free of charge’.

A blog post titled ‘Sarkari Begum‘, which went viral on social media, hinted that it was proximity to those in power rather than talent or design reputation that may have been at play.

Beri did not immediately respond to the row.

*Beri’s first ‘theme’ for the uniform is Indian tribal art. The second one is based on “rustic coins and currency of the ‘golden period’ of the country”. It’s unclear which ‘golden period’ Beri is drawing inspiration from.*








The couture designer’s third theme spotlights the legacy of India’s erstwhile nawabs.

The fourth theme showcases the “vibrant soul of India”, which is defined as a fusion of “everyday elements of culture, business, music and entertainment”, the report says.

Beri appears to be the go-to designer for government projects.

In 2007, Air India hired her to give its crew a makeover. For the national carrier’s uniform, Beri drew inspiration from Orissa’s Konark Sun Temple. The colour palette was red, orange, black and white.

For the 1.3 million employees of the Indian Railways, the ministry has a more ambitious agenda.

“The idea behind the new uniform is to instill a sense of pride and belonging in railwaymen,” a railways ministry statement said.

Beri added: “The look of the uniforms will be an ode to India and Railways to get designer uniform her exoticism. The focus is to reflect modern India whilst respecting our deep rooted tradition and culture, thus reflecting the ‘Glory of India’. The uniforms will be Indo-western in cut and silhouette, with comfort being the most important factor.”

As for her involvement with the Railways uniform, she said: “I am a big fan of our Prime Minister as well as our Railway Minister. I was hugely impressed when the Indian government released the rail budget this year. 

*“Designer Ritu Beri will design uniforms for many of our employees including the station master, loco pilot, train ticket examiner and guards. The agenda is to get new uniforms for all employees who interact directly with the passengers,” Railways board spokesman Anil Saxena said in May.*

Beri yesterday suggested a competition to seek feedback from citizens and staff about which theme they prefer.

Railways Minister Suresh Prabhu will now consult with the stakeholders and the various railways unions.

“A committee will be set up to evaluate design, study different options, pricing and suitability,” a statement from the ministry said.

*These uniforms will also very likely be in the hand-spun Khadi fabric, because Beri has often talked about promoting Khadi.*

The designer is an advisor to the Khadi and Village Industries Commission, a statutory body created to promote Khadi.

If she chooses Khadi as her fabric for the railways staff’s uniform, that would be a boost for Prime Minister Narendra Modi’s ‘Make in India’ plan and will also showcase a ‘Made in India’ product.

* “It’s a grand fabric of India. I will try to give Khadi a makeover to set its foot in the global fashion scenario. Khadi is a breathable, comfortable and ‘Made in India’ organic fabric.* However, it has never been considered fashionable. It was the powerful pre-Independence fabric of India and now we need to make it the fabric of the moment,” Beri told IANS in an interview in April.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

Who says India is a business friendly nation?
And this is despite Modi!

Just ponder on this, Talgo offered to run the Indian trials on pro bono basis = Free of costs. But despite that, it was compelled to fork out customs duty on coaches, the proceeds of which go to GOI coffer.

To special selective sportsmen, they issue customs duty waivers - The case of sachin Tendulkar's Ferrari import.
But certainly no such waiver for a company, who is offering free trials.

What signs India is giving off to other nations with such attitude?
Customs duty?

No wonder, when we talk of ease of doing business factor or Index, we find that India is lagging behind Mozambique - A country with lowest HDI numbers.

Audacity limits exceeded! 

Shame!



danish_vij said:


> only if u read the description of the video.....its not indian railways



Yes.
Its BD.
My mistake.
Apology.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anant_s

*Over Head Electrification Basics*





There are four tubes which makes the complete cantilever assembly namely

*Stay Arm*: It comprises of dia 28.4/33/7 mm (Small) size tube and an adjuster at the end to keep the bracket tube in position. It is insulated from the mast by stay arm insulator.

*Bracket Tube*: It comprises of dia 40/49 mm (Small) or dia. 30/38 mm (standard) bracket tube and insulated by bracket insulator. Catenary is supported from this member by catenary suspension brackets and catenary suspension clamp
*Register Arm:* It comprises of dia 28.4×33.7 mm tube to register the contract wire in the desired position with the help of steady arm

*Steady Arm:* It is 32 x 31 mm BFB section made of aluminum alloy to register the contact wire to the required stagger and to take the push up of contact wire. It is always in tension

Dropper is a fitting used in overhead equipment construction for supporting the contact wire from catenary. Two top tubes hold the weight; adjust the height and center of the Contact and catenary wire assembly whereas the bottom two tubes for adjusting the contact wire – stagger/height.

Contact and catenary assembly is designed for following different applications namely, push, pull, overlapping, crossover etc. The arrangement of the cantilever depends upon the height of the contact wire, encumbrance, setting distance, stagger and super elevation.

Stay and Bracket tube is supported on the mast with the help of insulator for electrical isolation called Stay Tube Insulator and Bracket Insulator. Two standard sizes of tubes 38mm and 49mm outside diameter are used for bracket assembly depending on the loading condition. Bracket assembly permits adjustment of equipment to cater for slewing or raising of track during maintenance. Length of stay tube can be varied by as much as 9 cm. in either directions and bracket tube is provided with free length of 10 cm beyond the caternary suspension clamp. Similarly projection of the register arm beyond the steady tube clamp is kept at 15 cm. This makes it possible to adjust the stagger of OHE at later stage without much difficulty.

Most important feature of Cantilever assembly is its flexibility, swiveling in all direction to take care of vertical push during movement of pantograph and expansion during change of ambient temperature and Vertical and Horizontal adjustment.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
6


----------



## Grevion

ashok321 said:


> And this is despite Modi!


Bhai it would be beneficial for this thread if you leave Modi out of it.
This thread is purely about Indian Railway's development past, present and the future. Let us stick to that.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ashok321

litefire said:


> Bhai it would be beneficial for this thread if you leave Modi out of it.
> This thread is purely about Indian Railway's development past, present and the future. Let us stick to that.



Big ticket items, PM is involved.
he should handle everything in a prudent manner.
His mishandling of such issues involving International trade would have ripple effects.

And BTW, check #212

In that article you will find, among all: mention of PM Modi & Khadi.

Now tell me you.
What is the relevance of Khadi with Indian Railways?
And I see that on post number #212, you have no objection, because you never came against that article.
Trying to be flippant? because Modi is your God?

Just one word of "Modi" and you are in jitters?

Why be selective?

Somebody posted this:





In this thread, did you ask him what is the relevance of this with Indian Railways?

Why your feathers get ruffled on one "Modi" word?

_This thread is *purely* about Indian Railway's development past, present and the future. Let us stick to that._


----------



## Ankit Kumar 002

ashok321 said:


> Big ticket items, PM is involved.
> he should handle everything in a prudent manner.
> His mishandling of such issues involving International trade would have ripple effects.
> 
> And BTW, check #212
> 
> In that article you will find, among all: mention of PM Modi & Khadi.
> 
> Now tell me you.
> What is the relevance of Khadi with Indian Railways?
> And I see that on post number #212, you have no objection, because you never came against that article.
> Trying to be flippant? because Modi is your God?
> 
> Just one word of "Modi" and you are in jitters?
> 
> Why be selective?
> 
> Somebody posted this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In this thread, did you ask him what is the relevance of this with Indian Railways?
> 
> Why your feathers get ruffled on one "Modi" word?



A parallel run.... it's about Railways Mr. 
Try search about it , will enjoy ....my guarantee. 

On the topic of customs 

1. Yes if Sachin was allowed to bring his car without paying taxes , its wrong and needs to be inspected. 

2. Talgo are not sacrificing anything , that is peanuts which they spent in comparison to what they are aiming for. You don't pay the Flipkart guy 100 rupees extra for your delivery , he is doing that for a salary.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBUS-CXK

I have a question, hope to get India friend answer, India's general how much is the train fare?


----------



## Grevion

anant_s said:


> View attachment 321642
> 
> 
> View attachment 321652
> 
> 
> View attachment 321653
> 
> 
> *Over Head Electrification Basics*
> View attachment 321657
> 
> 
> There are four tubes which makes the complete cantilever assembly namely
> 
> *Stay Arm*: It comprises of dia 28.4/33/7 mm (Small) size tube and an adjuster at the end to keep the bracket tube in position. It is insulated from the mast by stay arm insulator.
> 
> *Bracket Tube*: It comprises of dia 40/49 mm (Small) or dia. 30/38 mm (standard) bracket tube and insulated by bracket insulator. Catenary is supported from this member by catenary suspension brackets and catenary suspension clamp
> *Register Arm:* It comprises of dia 28.4×33.7 mm tube to register the contract wire in the desired position with the help of steady arm
> 
> *Steady Arm:* It is 32 x 31 mm BFB section made of aluminum alloy to register the contact wire to the required stagger and to take the push up of contact wire. It is always in tension
> 
> Dropper is a fitting used in overhead equipment construction for supporting the contact wire from catenary. Two top tubes hold the weight; adjust the height and center of the Contact and catenary wire assembly whereas the bottom two tubes for adjusting the contact wire – stagger/height.
> 
> Contact and catenary assembly is designed for following different applications namely, push, pull, overlapping, crossover etc. The arrangement of the cantilever depends upon the height of the contact wire, encumbrance, setting distance, stagger and super elevation.
> 
> Stay and Bracket tube is supported on the mast with the help of insulator for electrical isolation called Stay Tube Insulator and Bracket Insulator. Two standard sizes of tubes 38mm and 49mm outside diameter are used for bracket assembly depending on the loading condition. Bracket assembly permits adjustment of equipment to cater for slewing or raising of track during maintenance. Length of stay tube can be varied by as much as 9 cm. in either directions and bracket tube is provided with free length of 10 cm beyond the caternary suspension clamp. Similarly projection of the register arm beyond the steady tube clamp is kept at 15 cm. This makes it possible to adjust the stagger of OHE at later stage without much difficulty.
> 
> Most important feature of Cantilever assembly is its flexibility, swiveling in all direction to take care of vertical push during movement of pantograph and expansion during change of ambient temperature and Vertical and Horizontal adjustment.
> View attachment 321658


That is brilliant information mate. For some reasons i have always fancied overhead electrification of the electric locos. Thanks for sharing that.


ashok321 said:


> Big ticket items, PM is involved.
> he should handle everything in a prudent manner.
> His mishandling of such issues involving International trade would have ripple effects.
> 
> And BTW, check #212
> 
> In that article you will find, among all: mention of PM Modi & Khadi.
> 
> Now tell me you.
> What is the relevance of Khadi with Indian Railways?
> And I see that on post number #212, you have no objection, because you never came against that article.
> Trying to be flippant? because Modi is your God?
> 
> Just one word of "Modi" and you are in jitters?
> 
> Why be selective?
> 
> Somebody posted this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In this thread, did you ask him what is the relevance of this with Indian Railways?
> 
> Why your feathers get ruffled on one "Modi" word?
> 
> _This thread is *purely* about Indian Railway's development past, present and the future. Let us stick to that._


You do know that he has been in power for only two years. One can only do so much in two years.
I am no Modi fan either infact i have bashed the central govt countless times over the center vs Delhi turmoil. But I do believe that Modi is honest with his vision for India's future just as Kejriwal is a honest guy despite of what people says about him here.
So let us stick to the topic here and keep the political bashing limited to the Indian political threads.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ashok321

litefire said:


> That is brilliant information mate. For some reasons i have always fancied overhead electrification of the electric locos. Thanks for sharing that.
> 
> You do know that he has been in power for only two years. One can only do so much in two years.
> I am no Modi fan either infact i have bashed the central govt countless times over the center vs Delhi turmoil. But I do believe that Modi is honest with his vision for India's future just as Kejriwal is a honest guy despite of what people says about him here.
> So let us stick to the topic here and keep the political bashing limited to the Indian political threads.




You tried to make a mountain out of a mole hill.
And you failed.
Modi = PM.

If there arises any anomaly in International trade dispute, handling, or otherwise, India's policies will be attacked, and who takes the hit being the top boss?
Modi again. And he will be mentioned.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ankit Kumar 002

Two said:


> I have a question, hope to get India friend answer, India's general how much is the train fare?



Means the lowest class of accommodations ?

For a 2,170+ kilometre travel in lowest class you will need ~460 INR. Roughly 6.8 Dollars , but you don't get a reserved seat , no sleeping bunks,you get fans , lights , a charging point , and a latest addition of a RO filter in the coach itself.

Quite cheap if you are 3-4 friends and each manage a seat!

Figures are fo Tamil Nadu Sampark Kranti , running from Chennai to New Delhi.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## anant_s

Two said:


> India's general how much is the train fare


Sir, depends on what class you are traveling on and offcourse the distance.
A few net based services are available to calculate fare
http://www.indianrailways.gov.in/railwayboard/uploads/directorate/coaching/TAG_2014-15/Fares.pdf
You can also use this page to check fares on a particular train betwen two stations.
http://www.indianrail.gov.in/fare_Enq.html

Foreign Exchange calculation
1 US$ ~ 67 INR
1 Chinese Yuan Renminbi ~10.1 INR

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Grevion

ashok321 said:


> You tried to make a mountain out of a mole hill.
> And you failed.
> Modi = PM.
> 
> If there arises any anomaly in International trade dispute, handling, or otherwise, India's policies will be attacked, and who takes the hit being the top boss?
> Modi again. And he will be mentioned.


Again you don't need to clarify that Modi is = PM. Everyone knows that.
What trade disputes are we having with Spain after not allowing Talgo with free custom duty on imports?
And imagine if the Talgo trails had failed miserably and god forbid some railway employees were dead. You along with the others would be then criticizing and bashing the govt for allowing Talgo with no import duty and killing the railway employees.
So its you who is making a mountain out of a mole hill and not me.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBUS-CXK

Ankit Kumar 002 said:


> Means the lowest class of accommodations ?
> 
> For a 2,170+ kilometre travel in lowest class you will need ~460 INR. Roughly 6.8 Dollars , but you don't get a reserved seat , no sleeping bunks,you get fans , lights , a charging point , and a latest addition of a RO filter in the coach itself.
> 
> Quite cheap if you are 3-4 friends and each manage a seat!
> 
> Figures are fo Tamil Nadu Sampark Kranti , running from Chennai to New Delhi.


2170 kilometers of travel just $6.8??? 42 yuan, this incredible, not including any service? Don't even provide food and water? 

Ok, So how much is the most expensive?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ankit Kumar 002

Two said:


> 2170 kilometers of travel just $6.8??? 42 yuan, this incredible, not including any service? Don't even provide food and water?
> 
> Ok, So how much is the most expensive?


Yes no food . But new coaches will have RO purifiers , so water will be free . You can get food on the station's , 70-80 INR will be enough for a tasty and satisfying meal , will not be too great , but good enough. 

The most costly ,its 1St AC , costing INR 6,335 or near 95 USD, for the same 2170+ kilometres , Bedding , Food( meals , refreshments included) , Water , Towels , and a 4 or 2 cushioned bunks with doors , and of course WIFI, free.... 

Not that costly....

Discounts available if you are elderly or disabled( few cases ) or belong to services like Armed Forces or high administrative officials.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SBUS-CXK

Ankit Kumar 002 said:


> Yes no food . But new coaches will have RO purifiers , so water will be free . You can get food on the station's , 70-80 INR will be enough for a tasty and satisfying meal , will not be too great , but good enough.
> 
> The most costly ,its 1St AC , costing INR 6,335 or near 95 USD, for the same 2170+ kilometres , Bedding , Food( meals , refreshments included) , Water , Towels , and a 4 or 2 cushioned bunks with doors , and of course WIFI, free....
> 
> Not that costly....


Day, I see the huge price difference between the two country... 
Perhaps India is really full of business opportunities "golden state"

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Inqhilab

_The deepwater D/S Chikyu as deployed during NGHP-02 was designed by the Japanese government for international scientific drilling operations._​
Find may significantly expand regional energy production
Gas locked in hydrate formations may exceed all known supplies
A joint expedition by India and the U.S. discovered a major deposit of natural gas in the Indian Ocean, offering the potential to significantly expand energy production in a region that’s currently a big importer.

India’s Ministry of Petroleum and Natural Gas and the U.S. Geological Survey struck a large, highly enriched deposit of natural gas hydrate -- an icy form of the fuel -- in the Bay of Bengal off the country’s east coast, potentially the first producible reserve of its kind in the waters, the U.S. agency said in a statement Monday.

The finding may add to the world’s expanding supply of gas. The amount of the fuel contained in the planet’s gas hydrate accumulations is estimated to “greatly exceed the volume of all known conventional gas resources,” the agency said. The discovery also comes as countries like India and China seek to slash their dependence on higher polluting energy sources like coal, which releases twice the heat-trapping emissions as natural gas when burned.

*“*Advances like the Bay of Bengal discovery will help unlock the global energy resource potential of gas hydrates as well help define the technology needed to safely produce them,” Walter Guidroz, energy resources program coordinator for the U.S. Geological Survey, said in the statement.

The discovery follows an exploration of the region from March to July of last year. While earlier finds of hydrate accumulations were unlikely to be producible, formations in sand reservoirs like the one announced Monday are the most easily tapped with existing technologies. The next step is to determine whether production from the Bay of Bengal site is economic.

“The results from this expedition mark a critical step forward to understanding the energy resource potential of gas hydrates,” Tim Collett, a senior scientist with the U.S. agency, said in the statement
*

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...ver-major-natural-gas-reserve-in-indian-ocean
https://www.usgs.gov/news/large-deposits-potentially-producible-gas-hydrate-found-indian-ocean
http://explorationanddevelopment.en...f-natural-gas-in-bay-of-bengal-260716-4960575
http://www.oedigital.com/component/k2/item/13092-large-producible-hydrates-found-off-india*

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Ankit Kumar 002

Two said:


> Day, I see the huge price difference between the two country...
> Perhaps India is really full of business opportunities "golden state"


Price difference , well there are 2 reasons I see 
1. Here the most costly tickets are only a few notches low than the no fringes low cost air carriers , increasing the price will mean passengers option for the quicker Air Travel. 

2. There are still a lot of people here who don't have the capability of buying the cheapest tickets and the Railways cannot just ditch them. 
Even myself , being a student don't have deep pockets , and when it comes to long distance travels , my choice is 3AC, you get AC, berths for sleeping , Bedding , Food and water can be brought ....it costs near 30 USD for the 2170+ kilometre journey....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## M_Saint

Inqhilab said:


> _The deepwater D/S Chikyu as deployed during NGHP-02 was designed by the Japanese government for international scientific drilling operations._​
> Find may significantly expand regional energy production
> Gas locked in hydrate formations may exceed all known supplies
> A joint expedition by India and the U.S. discovered a major deposit of natural gas in the Indian Ocean, offering the potential to significantly expand energy production in a region that’s currently a big importer.
> 
> India’s Ministry of Petroleum and Natural Gas and the U.S. Geological Survey struck a large, highly enriched deposit of natural gas hydrate -- an icy form of the fuel -- in the Bay of Bengal off the country’s east coast, potentially the first producible reserve of its kind in the waters, the U.S. agency said in a statement Monday.
> 
> The finding may add to the world’s expanding supply of gas. The amount of the fuel contained in the planet’s gas hydrate accumulations is estimated to “greatly exceed the volume of all known conventional gas resources,” the agency said. The discovery also comes as countries like India and China seek to slash their dependence on higher polluting energy sources like coal, which releases twice the heat-trapping emissions as natural gas when burned.
> 
> *“*Advances like the Bay of Bengal discovery will help unlock the global energy resource potential of gas hydrates as well help define the technology needed to safely produce them,” Walter Guidroz, energy resources program coordinator for the U.S. Geological Survey, said in the statement.
> 
> The discovery follows an exploration of the region from March to July of last year. While earlier finds of hydrate accumulations were unlikely to be producible, formations in sand reservoirs like the one announced Monday are the most easily tapped with existing technologies. The next step is to determine whether production from the Bay of Bengal site is economic.
> 
> “The results from this expedition mark a critical step forward to understanding the energy resource potential of gas hydrates,” Tim Collett, a senior scientist with the U.S. agency, said in the statement
> *
> 
> http://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...ver-major-natural-gas-reserve-in-indian-ocean
> https://www.usgs.gov/news/large-deposits-potentially-producible-gas-hydrate-found-indian-ocean
> http://explorationanddevelopment.en...f-natural-gas-in-bay-of-bengal-260716-4960575
> http://www.oedigital.com/component/k2/item/13092-large-producible-hydrates-found-off-india*



Where does it say the discovery is in Indian ocean? It's in the Bay-Of-Bengal and now any thoughtful person can figure out on why massacre and destruction of the patriotic forces in Bangladesh basing on lie, damn lie,recurrent lie and deception have been going on unabated.


----------



## neem456

M_Saint said:


> Where does it say the discovery is in Indian ocean? It's in the Bay-Of-Bengal and now any thoughtful person can figure out on why massacre and destruction of the patriotic forces in Bangladesh basing on lie, damn lie,recurrent lie and deception.



Dont they teach geography in schools there.

See the area of indian ocean. It expands till australia. Bay of bengal is just a small part of it.

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Ankit Kumar 002

2 Million Using Free Wi-Fi at Indian Railway Stations, Says Google CEO
Press Trust of India, 29 July 2016

About two million people are logging on to free Wi-Fi deployed by Google and RailTel at major railway stations across India every month, chief of the global search giant Sundar Pichai said.
"We are working with the Indian Railways and RailTel to bring high-speed wireless access to the entire Internet to millions of Indians who travel through India's top railway stations," the India-born executive said during an investor call.
He added that there are "already two million people logging in every month and they are using as much as 15 times the data they would otherwise use in a full-day on their cellular networks".
The Internet giant had teamed up with RailTel, the telecom arm of the Indian Railways, to provide free Wi-Fi at 23 stations across the country.
These include Mumbai Central, Pune, Bhubaneswar, Bhopal, Ranchi, Raipur, Vijayawada, Kacheguda, Ernakulum Junction, Vishakhapatnam, Jaipur, Patna, Guwahati, Ujjain, Allahabad and Chennai Central.
By the end of the year, Google aims to provide high-speed public Wi-Fi service at 100 railway stations across India under this project.
According to government data, India had a total Internet subscriber base of 342.65 million as of March 2016.
A majority of users log on using their cellular networks. Bharti Airtel has 90.53 million Internet subscribers while Vodafone, Idea Cellular and Reliance had 67.55 million, 44.03 million and 39 million users, respectively.
State-run BSNL had 34 million Internet subscribers on its network.
Pichai, who made the comments while announcing Alphabet's (Google's parent company) second-quarter results, said mobile phones have changed the way people consume information.
"Our investment in mobile underlines everything we do... (from) search and YouTube to Android and advertising. Mobile is the engine that drives everything."
He added that through Google's "deep investments in machine learning and artificial intelligence", the company is building the engine that drives its future.
Alphabet saw its quarter's revenues grow 21 percent to $21.5 billion while net income was at $4.9 billion.

http://m.gadgets.ndtv.com/internet/...ndian-railway-stations-says-google-ceo-866960

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## IndoUS

M_Saint said:


> Where does it say the discovery is in Indian ocean? It's in the Bay-Of-Bengal and now any thoughtful person can figure out on why massacre and destruction of the patriotic forces in Bangladesh basing on lie, damn lie,recurrent lie and deception.


You do know Bay of Bengal falls in Indian Ocean right?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Appears to be South China sea to me


----------



## Stephen Cohen

Great news 

@AZADPAKISTAN2009 

Indian Navy will drive away all unwanted and undesirable elements

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PARIKRAMA

@waz @WAJsal @WebMaster 
Thread was posted in this post 
https://defence.pk/threads/indian-economy-news-updates.27787/page-375#post-8505858
Section - Central and South Asia
Its main sticky thread - https://defence.pk/threads/indian-economy-news-updates.27787/

Request you to either merge it with sticky or move it to Central and South Asia Section


----------



## OrionHunter

No details given! How much gas? What is it worth? When will production commence? How is it to be transferred to mainland India - gas tankers or pipelines? Viability?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## neem456

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Appears to be South China sea to me


There is no limit to the stupidity.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

litefire said:


> Again you don't need to clarify that Modi is = PM. Everyone knows that.
> What trade disputes are we having with Spain after not allowing Talgo with free custom duty on imports?
> And imagine if the Talgo trails had failed miserably and god forbid some railway employees were dead. You along with the others would be then criticizing and bashing the govt for allowing Talgo with no import duty and killing the railway employees.
> So its you who is making a mountain out of a mole hill and not me.




*Your grouse was nothing but me mentioning Modi's name once.

I let you revisit your own starting point. 
Following is what you started with:
*
_Bhai it would be beneficial for this thread if you leave Modi out of it.
This thread is purely about Indian Railway's development past, present and the future. Let us stick to that._

There is no Talgo, no customs duty in your post.. You were rattled due to Modi word.

And you have audacity to come back and forth, post after post, despite you being selective (obviously)
Because you still are skipping that "Khadi" irrelevant post, which has nothing to do with Railways.
You are willfully silent on that.
May I know why you did not attack that post/poster with your persisting pestering?

_


_


----------



## M_Saint

neem456 said:


> Dont they teach geography in schools there.
> 
> See the area of indian ocean. It expands till australia. Bay of bengal is just a small part of it.



Don't Vedic schools teach Hindutavya Chauvinists that even the 'India' name has been originated by the invaders except s**ker's punch? And when would the skull of wannabe super power get that Human's inherent rights to land and its surroundings imply next to where he belongs but not in distance?


----------



## anant_s

AndrewJin said:


> 2185km, 22h56min


Average speed of more than 90 kph, this would qualify in same speed range as that of Rajdhani express in India.
I'm not sure, they provide food in that ticket cost, but with this kind of speed, it is a very good deal

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SBUS-CXK

Ankit Kumar 002 said:


> Price difference , well there are 2 reasons I see
> 1. Here the most costly tickets are only a few notches low than the no fringes low cost air carriers , increasing the price will mean passengers option for the quicker Air Travel.
> 
> 2. There are still a lot of people here who don't have the capability of buying the cheapest tickets and the Railways cannot just ditch them.
> Even myself , being a student don't have deep pockets , and when it comes to long distance travels , my choice is 3AC, you get AC, berths for sleeping , Bedding , Food and water can be brought ....it costs near 30 USD for the 2170+ kilometre journey....


I think the price is the result of different costs. 
The beijing-shanghai high-speed railway in China, the price of economy class is $90. Business class is $300. 

These prices, most people can only take economy class. Only "successful man" to take business class. 

Other Chinese railway ticket is $50 - $140. 

India's most expensive trains in China belongs to the normal price. 

I looked at almost all information about the price of China's high-speed rail. 

So I should say that this is a huge difference. 


Hope that India's $90 luxury train can also enjoy the pleasure of "vertical COINS".

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## neem456

M_Saint said:


> Don't Vedic schools teach Hindutavya Chauvinists that even the 'India' name has been originated by the invaders except s**ker's punch? And when would the skull of wannabe super power get that Human's inherent rights to land and its surroundings imply next to where he belongs but not in distance?



Thats okay, bangladesh should prepare to invade india for this gas.
Coz india dont give 2 hoots about you, and will go ahead with the project.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kinetic

Good job. Now take it out. 




M_Saint said:


> Don't Vedic schools teach Hindutavya Chauvinists that even the 'India' name has been originated by the invaders except s**ker's punch? And when would the skull of wannabe super power get that Human's inherent rights to land and its surroundings imply next to where he belongs but not in distance?



patriotic forces's language ! lol


----------



## M_Saint

IndoUS said:


> You do know Bay of Bengal falls in Indian Ocean right?


Do U know the puppets MUA, FUA GOVT. had picked an unwanted fight against Burma just to lead them in international arbitrational court, where Bay of Bengal was later demarcated (Ironically in another Puppet's time) among BD, Myanmar and IND? BTW, BD got all the peanut's blocks whereas IND, Mayanmar got gold mines.


----------



## danger007

Saint said:


> Where does it say the discovery is in Indian ocean? It's in the Bay-Of-Bengal and now any thoughtful person can figure out on why massacre and destruction of the patriotic forces in Bangladesh basing on lie, damn lie,recurrent lie and deception have been going on unabated.






KG basin , near Andhra .... Reliance got block in this area.... but newly discovered resources pretty much higher than the reliance... they played bloody tricks ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

anant_s said:


> Average speed of more than 90 kph, this would qualify in same speed range as that of Rajdhani express in India.
> I'm not sure, they provide food in that ticket cost, but with this kind of speed, it is a very good deal


Food is never included except for CRH sleeper....There is a dining car, passengers can buy food there.

In China, the price of 160km/h, 140km/h, 120km/h trains is the same.....
All prices are based on mileage, without consideration of any other factors.
Unless the train has no A/C, but less than 1%.

This was the last non-A/C train in Wuhan Railway Bureau one year ago....
With the increasing popularity of high-speed trains, such trains are rapidly losing market.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## M_Saint

neem456 said:


> Thats okay, bangladesh should prepare to invade india for this gas.
> Coz india dont give 2 hoots about you, and will go ahead with the project.


See Chanakyan what U are now exposing, i.e. UR real color as I have shoved it during push come to shove's moments. UR lots have perfected the 'Force and Deception' art and know very well that insignificant BDians aren't protected by nukes as they would have been by E.Pakistani, so throwing challenges wouldn't change the new reality.


----------



## neem456

M_Saint said:


> See Chanakyan what U are now exposing, i.e. UR real color as I have shoved it during push's come to shove's moments. UR lots have perfected the 'Force and Deception' art and know very well that insignificant BDians aren't protected by nukes as they would have been by E.Pakistani, so throwing challenges wouldn't change the new reality.



Okay, now if you are done with your rhetoric then can we just focus on topic without derailing it any further ?

Topic is about India, US, and Gas of indian ocean.


----------



## Srinivas

M_Saint said:


> See Chanakyan what U are now exposing, i.e. UR real color as I have shoved it during push's come to shove's moments. UR lots have perfected the 'Force and Deception' art and know very well that insignificant BDians aren't protected by nukes as they would have been by E.Pakistani, so throwing challenges wouldn't change the new reality.



Why pollute the thread when you do not know the location?


----------



## #hydra#

So far there is no way to harvest this energy deposit,its highly unlikely to exploit this reserve in near future. Till then petrodollar will world.


----------



## danger007

Here the KG basin map..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## #hydra#

And it's estimated that total energy content in the gas hydrates is much more than that of the combined energy content in crude and coal deposits in the whole world,mother earth is blessed with gas hydrates,that too shallow waters of ocean beds and permafrost regions of Russia. But sadly we are unable to exploit it commercially.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## danger007

OrionHunter said:


> No details given! How much gas? What is it worth? When will production commence? How is it to be transferred to mainland India - gas tankers or pipelines? Viability?






In Telugu news paper they said 10 times to the present Reliance D9 block..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jha

Its indeed in KG Basin.

http://www.thehansindia.com/posts/i...27/Huge-gas-reserves-found-in-KG-basin/244889

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maler

Great News, If economically viable to exploit these riches!!!!

"This research is the result of a partnership between the Government of India, the Government of Japan, and U.S. scientists"

"This discovery is the result of the most comprehensive gas hydrate field venture in the world to date, made up of scientists from India, Japan and the United States"

https://www.usgs.gov/news/large-deposits-potentially-producible-gas-hydrate-found-indian-ocean

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## proud_indian

ashok321 said:


> Big ticket items, PM is involved.
> he should handle everything in a prudent manner.
> His mishandling of such issues involving International trade would have ripple effects.
> 
> And BTW, check #212
> 
> In that article you will find, among all: mention of PM Modi & Khadi.
> 
> Now tell me you.
> What is the relevance of Khadi with Indian Railways?
> And I see that on post number #212, you have no objection, because you never came against that article.
> Trying to be flippant? because Modi is your God?
> 
> Just one word of "Modi" and you are in jitters?
> 
> Why be selective?
> 
> Somebody posted this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In this thread, did you ask him what is the relevance of this with Indian Railways?
> 
> Why your feathers get ruffled on one "Modi" word?
> 
> _This thread is *purely* about Indian Railway's development past, present and the future. Let us stick to that._




Same old rhetoric without any meaningful substance 
ya ya ya Modi did nothing


*India jumps 19 places in World Bank's global logistics performance ranking*

*http://m.economictimes.com/industry/transportation/shipping-/-transport/india-jumps-19-places-in-world-banks-global-logistics-performance-ranking/articleshow/52959032.cms*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

neem456 said:


> There is no limit to the stupidity.



Well the excavation area will have to satisfy the safety of fishery and wild life in Bangal region of Bangladesh and other countries near by

Can't just go around sticking the drill into holes in sea also it raise earth quake in regions due to empty pockets created under the ground , suspect able to fall and earth quake creation






Obviously many nations lay claim to the "resources in the area"


----------



## SpArK

*This research expedition, called the Indian National Gas Hydrate Program Expedition 02, is the second joint exploration for gas hydrate potential in the Indian Ocean. The first expedition, also a partnership between scientists from India and the United States, discovered gas hydrate accumulations, but in formations that are currently unlikely to be producible.*

*Although it is possible to produce natural gas from gas hydrates, there are significant technical challenges, depending on the location and type of formation. Previous studies have shown that gas hydrate at high concentrations in sand reservoirs is the type of occurrence that can be most easily produced with existing technologies.*

*As such, the second expedition focused the exploration and discovery of highly concentrated gas hydrate occurrences in sand reservoirs. The gas hydrate discovered during the second expedition are located in coarse-grained sand-rich depositional systems in the Krishna-Godavari Basin and is made up of a sand-rich, gas-hydrate-bearing fan and channel-levee gas hydrate prospects. *

*The next steps for research will involve production testing in these sand reservoirs to determine if natural gas production is practical and economic.*

*“The results from this expedition mark a critical step forward to understanding the energy resource potential of gas hydrates,” said USGS Senior Scientist Tim Collett, who participated in the expedition. “The discovery of what we believe to be several of the largest and most concentrated gas hydrate accumulations yet found in the world will yield the geologic and engineering data needed to better understand the geologic controls on the occurrence of gas hydrate in nature and to assess the technologies needed to safely produce gas hydrates.”*

*The international team of scientists was led by the Oil and Natural Gas Corporation Limited of India on behalf of the Ministry of Petroleum and Natural Gas India, in cooperation with the USGS, the Japanese Drilling Company, and the Japan Agency for Marine-Earth Science and Technology. *

*In addition, USGS is working closely with the National Institute of Advanced Industrial Science and Technology Japan on the analysis of pressure core samples collected from sand reservoirs with high gas hydrate concentrations.*

The USGS has a globally recognized research program *studying natural gas hydrates in deepwater and permafrost settings worldwide. USGS researchers focus on the potential of gas hydrates as an energy resource, the impact of climate change on gas hydrates, and seafloor stability issues. *

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Grevion

ashok321 said:


> *Your grouse was nothing but me mentioning Modi's name once.
> 
> I let you revisit your own starting point.
> Following is what you started with:
> *
> _Bhai it would be beneficial for this thread if you leave Modi out of it.
> This thread is purely about Indian Railway's development past, present and the future. Let us stick to that._
> 
> There is no Talgo, no customs duty in your post.. You were rattled due to Modi word.
> 
> And you have audacity to come back and forth, post after post, despite you being selective (obviously)
> Because you still are skipping that "Khadi" irrelevant post, which has nothing to do with Railways.
> You are willfully silent on that.
> May I know why you did not attack that post/poster with your persisting pestering?


Khadi will be used in the new designed uniform of the Railway employees. Since it's a govt scheme the media can use the name of PM and the railway minister. Frankly I dont care and that was merely a news article that @Star Wars posted, so obviously cannot blame him for using Modi's name.
You can chant Modi as much as you want. Just please dont do it here. And let us refrain ourselves from discussing matter that is not related to the Indian railways. So please don't quote me further.


----------



## PARIKRAMA

M_Saint said:


> Don't know the location or Benya has to lie to stay as ever lustful-profiteer? Lemme crack the puzzle by fingering on the enormity of supposed reserve and asking what if the block's tail is near at you but mouth belongs next to us? Haven't got it? Then look at the timing of this promulgation. Hasn't it occurred right after the loss (Or deceiving scheme of masses) of a plane in Bay of Bengal and Indian military's subsequent invasion of BoB (AKA in the guise of massive search) with SUBs, Frigates etc.?


Stick to the topic.. If you feel that this topic is not upto your personal taste then pls move and find another topic

Your assertions and points are of no input to the topic presented here and in fact your attempts to troll bait is clearly noted.

Any more of that, will start rating negative and initiate a discussion with PDF management to ban you.

@all indian posters
Pls do not quote M_Saint.. Report and move on for any troll baited posts..

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## danger007

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Well the excavation area will have to satisfy the safety of fishery andld life in Bangal region of Bangladesh and other countries near by
> 
> Can't just go around sticking the drill into holes in sea also it raise earth quake in regions due to empty pockets created under the ground , suspect able to fall and earth quake creation
> 
> View attachment 321762
> 
> 
> Obviously many nations lay claim to the "resources in the area"







I understand you, don't worry.... we feel your pain.... but no one can claim the resources in KG basin... No country can brain frat in this area... it belongs to India ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ashok321

Anyway someone (who wanted to light the fire) got ignored
Horse manure can be used as a fertilizer, but it stinks. And I wanna stay away from the stench.


----------



## neem456

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Well the excavation area will have to satisfy the safety of fishery and wild life in Bangal region of Bangladesh and other countries near by
> 
> Can't just go around sticking the drill into holes in sea also it raise earth quake in regions due to empty pockets created under the ground , suspect able to fall and earth quake creation
> 
> 
> Obviously many nations lay claim to the "resources in the area"



That is okay, that will be taken care of.

I was just curious about your comment that its south china sea.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ankit Kumar 002

Indian Railway's Ro-Ro ( Roll on - Roll off ) Train.

photographer: Omkar Sawant






Baaz with a retrofitted Cab. @anant_s

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## anant_s

Ankit Kumar 002 said:


>



New Jalpaiguri Shatabdi. this train is currently fastest running Diesel loco hauled train in India

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ankit Kumar 002

anant_s said:


> New Jalpaiguri Shatabdi. this train is currently fastest running Diesel loco hauled train in India


Weren't the older EMDs supposed to get dual cabs upon overhauls ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anant_s

Ankit Kumar 002 said:


> Weren't the older EMDs supposed to get dual cabs upon overhauls ?


Original WDP 4 had Bo1-1Bo configuration which was later changed to Co-Co (4500 HP configuration).
apart from this their single cab is now being converted to Widened Cab design, but owing to length limitation, putting additional cab is not possible.
So these will run with single cabs only.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Headache

Ankit Kumar 002 said:


> Indian Railway's Ro-Ro ( Roll on - Roll off ) Train.
> 
> photographer: Omkar Sawant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baaz with a retrofitted Cab. @anant_s


Is the BAAZ pic old? As last time I heard about Baaz was way back in 2012. I heard it was not operational since. But now since I when your pic of it (presumably hauling Howrah-NJP shatabdi) I assume it is back in operation.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kadamba-warrior

Can somebody do the honors of thread-banning our beloved brother @rangeela? At least till he comes up with another handle - @satrangi or @ramesh or something like that.

I am really starting to enjoy this thread but it is getting difficult to sift quality posts through the same repetitive Modi-bashing or "horse manure" stuff.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Ankit Kumar 002

The Headache said:


> Is the BAAZ pic old? As last time I heard about Baaz was way back in 2012. I heard it was not operational since. But now since I when your pic of it (presumably hauling Howrah-NJP shatabdi) I assume it is back in operation.



There are quite a few EMDs named BAAZ, atleast 7, you might have heard about any of them...


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anant_s

kadamba-warrior said:


> I am really starting to enjoy this thread but it is getting difficult to sift quality posts through the same repetitive Modi-bashing or "horse manure" stuff.


Our guardian angel of this thread @PARIKRAMA needs to help here.
A humble request to all members, please keep the thread clean, OP has put huge efforts in bringing the kind of stuff at one place and for interested people, it is an excellent reference point.
I promise over a period of time, the thread will be a huge warehouse of knowledge and info on IR. but it requires co-operation from all.
I also request members to see another thread on Chinese HST by beloved @AndrewJin and see how clean the thread is (over 115+ pages and 1500+ replies) https://defence.pk/threads/chinese-hsr-news-and-information：original-translations.363685/

*Railway Electrification History*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AndrewJin

anant_s said:


> Our guardian angel of this thread @PARIKRAMA needs to help here.
> A humble request to all members, please keep the thread clean, OP has put huge efforts in bringing the kind of stuff at one place and for interested people, it is an excellent reference point.
> I promise over a period of time, the thread will be a huge warehouse of knowledge and info on IR. but it requires co-operation from all.
> I also request members to see another thread on Chinese HST by beloved @AndrewJin and see how clean the thread is (over 115+ pages and 1500+ replies) https://defence.pk/threads/chinese-hsr-news-and-information：original-translations.363685/
> 
> *Railway Electrification History*
> 
> View attachment 321859
> 
> View attachment 321860
> 
> 
> View attachment 321861


very great progress in IR!
And I very enjoy this thread so far.
Thank everyone who has enriched this thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## anant_s

*Electric Locomotives Technical Data (Present & Erstwhile)*

*Mixed Class Locos (Gear ratio adjusted for Freight as well as Passenger Traffic)*




*Freight Locomotives
(High Horse Power locomotives designed for heavy haul services)*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## anant_s

*Passenger locomotives*
*(High Speed High horsepower, Low axle weight locomotives customized for Passenger trains)


















*

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
5


----------



## anant_s

*Dual Voltage Locomotives
(Locomotives designed for operation under 1.5 kV DC and 25 kV 50 Hz AC traction supply)




(WCAG 1 class is now completely retired)






*

*




(WCAG 1 is a dedicated Freight locomotive) *

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
5


----------



## Joe Shearer

I have a question for you.

As a railway-knowledgeable person, what is your reaction to our defence deployment problem? On the western borders, in diverse terrain, on the northern borders, counting three sectors at least? Specifically in considering a defence of Arunachal? Is there anything that the railways could do for us??

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anant_s

Joe Shearer said:


> On the western borders, in diverse terrain, on the northern borders, counting three sectors at least?





Joe Shearer said:


> Specifically in considering a defence of Arunachal?



Sir, i'm not privy to policy matters, but there is one notion that our government held for years. After 1962, the very thought of putting any kind of infra structure (be it railways, all weather roads, high capacity bridges) were seen with a very negative angle. It was thought (a very rotten mindset) that in case of another Chinese confrontation, the troops could use this very infra structure to move quickly inside India.
What this meant that now even after half a century later, though no war came, but people in NE states suffered on account of poor connectivity. Industries didn't develop and educated youth had to move out of their states in search of jobs. Agriculture sector (specifically produce farming) too, which had great potential in area didnot prosper enough.
All this led to a situation where a forward looking decision of putting a rail line, could have made a huge difference to lives of people, myopic vision led to regression.
Project Unigauage (conversion of all meter gauge network to Broad gauge) too didn't bother much about east.

However some of this is changing now. Government seems to serious in connecting all state capitals of NE states with a BG network and in this regard, Tripura, Manipur and Arunanchal Pradesh have direct connectivity with main land network, electrification will follow soon.

Certain border areas are highly challenging from engineering point of view (That Desert, Rann of Kutch, Lower Himalayas) but here again, new methods of construction (such as New Austrian tunnel boring) is now allowing faster and safer construction of rail infra-structure possible. More cities in J&K are getting connected to mainline network.

I suppose one lesson that everyone else should learn from is Chinese Tibet Railway project. By all strech of imagination, Lhasa line is the greatest civil engineering project in a century where engineers braved all odds to comeup with mind boggling solution to conquer a terrain, where others would have accepted defeat. but now that it has been done, we know the kind of strategic and economic benefit that line brings.
Connecting far off lands is a costly and challenging exercise, but sometimes larger picture and future needs to be kept in mind. imho, connecting people and not isolating them is the way to earn their respect.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Developments in NE States*























@Tshering22 Sir, you may want to say more on this issue!

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
2 | Like Like:
7


----------



## luckych

http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...t-india-in-bumper-q2/articleshow/53462167.cms

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ankit Kumar 002

Ministry of Railways
30-July, 2016 14:38 IST

Indian Railways working on an action plan on eliminating unmanned level crossings from the railway network 

The exercise is a sub-mission of the Railways “Mission Zero Accident” 

Regular awareness campaigns are underway to sensitize public about taking precautions while crossing unmanned level crossing 

Ministry of Railways concerned over loss of innocent lives in incidents taking place at railway level crossings is working on a comprehensive scheme to eliminate all level crossings in the Indian Railways system expeditiously in a phased manner. Minister of Railways Shri Suresh Prabhu in his Railway Budget 2016-17 had announced “Mission Zero Accident” and “elimination of unmanned level crossings” formed a ‘sub-mission’ of this. It was announced that Indian Railways intends to eliminate all unmanned level crossings on Broad Gauge in the next 3-4 years for which innovative financing mechanisms are being developed.
There are total 28607 level crossings in all in Indian Railways. Out of which 19267 level crossings are manned and 9340 level crossing are unmanned. Out of the total unmanned level crossings, around 6388 level crossing or on broad gauge network and need priority attention for elimination. Remaining 2952 unmanned level crossings exist on Meter-Gauge/Narrow Gauge network. The traffic density movement on a particular level crossing is defined by the concept called Train Vehicle Unit (TVU) which is multiplication of ‘number of train units’ by the ‘number of road vehicle units’ passing through that level crossing in 24 hours period.
Indian Railways is endeavouring to eliminate all level crossings on Broad Gauge in a phased manner by either of the following methods.
i. Closure -Closing unmanned level crossings having NIL/negligible Train Vehicle Unit (TVU)
ii. Merger - Merger of unmanned level crossing to nearby manned/unmanned level crossing or subway/Road Under Bridge (RUB)/ Road Over Bridge (ROB) by construction of diversion road.
iii. Provision of Subways/RUBs
iv. Manning - Phased manning of unmanned level crossings, which cannot be eliminated by above means.
v. Unmanned level crossings on Meter Gauge/Narrow Gauge will preferably be eliminated during gauge conversion.
The current action plan is focusing no eliminating almost all the Broad Gauge unmanned level crossing numbering 6352 in the next 3-4 years. While Indian Railways has eliminated 1148 level crossings and 1253 level crossing in 2015-16, it has scaled up its target and now plans to eliminate 1440 level crossings.
It may be mentioned that substantial funds are required in the task of eliminating unmanned level crossing. Till such time when all the unmanned level crossings are eliminated from the railway network, Indian Railways have been taking measures to prevent accidents at such level crossings. The data indicates that most of the accidents at unmanned level crossing have taken place because of the negligence and carelessness on the part of the road user. As a temporary measure Ministry of Railways has deployed Gate Mitras (Gate Counselors) on outsourcing on contractual basis at identified vulnerable unmanned level crossings. The Gate Mitras have been sourced from Home Guard, Ex-Servicemen etc. also at various places and are provided suitable training for carrying out their duties by the Zonal Railways. They counsel and guide road users to take appropriate precautions while passing through level crossings. The deployment of Gate Mitras has led to reduction in a number of incidents at unmanned level crossings. In 2014-15, 50 accidents took place at unmanned level crossings while in 2015-16 it came down to 29. Till 1st April, 2016 a total 4326 Gate Mitras were deployed at vulnerable level crossings.
Simultaneously, Indian Railways has been conducting awareness campaigns to prevent occurrence of such unfortunate incidents. The campaigns include organizing Nukkad Nataks (street plays), distribution of leaflets in and around unmanned level crossings, sending of mass SMS alerts to road users at around level crossings, advertisements and posters, special lectures in the educational institutions etc. Periodic special awareness drive to sensitize the public regarding usage of unmanned level crossings are also organized at regular intervals. Various steps like provision of road signages, repairing of approach roads, availability of height gauges, availability of danger mark over the height gauges, etc are being checked and ensured. 
Under the existing Motor Vehicles Act (Section131), the road user is supposed to take appropriate precautions while passing through the unmanned level crossing. Clause 131 prescribes certain duties for a driver approaching an unmanned level crossing to ensure safe crossing of the vehicle in the interest of public safety. The text of the Section 131 is reproduced below : -
“131. Duty of the driver to take certain precautions at unguarded railway level crossings. - Every driver of a motor vehicle at the approach of any unguarded railway level crossing shall cause the vehicle to stop and the driver of the vehicle shall cause the conductor or cleaner or attendant or any other person in the vehicle to walk up to the level crossing and ensure that no train or trolley is approaching from either side and then pilot the motor vehicle across such level crossing, and where no conductor or cleaner or attendant or any other person is available in the vehicle, the driver of the vehicle shall get down from the vehicle himself to ensure that no train or trolley is approaching from either side before the railway track is crossed”
Till all unmanned level crossings are eliminated,
Railway administration once again appeals to the public that they should take adequate precautions while passing through the unmanned level crossings.
AKS/DK/AK

(Release ID :148050)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ankit Kumar 002

Station foundation stone laid, Imphal one more step closer to see railway train


"This will not only connect Imphal to the rest of the country but also open up new vistas for economic development of the region,” he said.
WRITTEN BY SAMUDRA GUPTA KASHYAP | GUWAHATI |
Published On:July 30, 2016 10:28 Pm

Imphal, the Manipur state capital, on Saturday moved one step closer to seeing a railway train chugging into the historic city with Union Railway Minister Suresh Prabhakar Prabhu laying the foundation stone for the proposed Imphal railway station there.

Speaking on the occasion, Prabhu said that connectivity was the prime driver of development and the railway ministry would not spare any resources for bringing in speedy development of rail connectivity in the Northeastern region.
“Indian Railways have taken a holistic approach towards development and the 111-km long new broad gauge railway line from Jiribam to Imphal. This will not only connect Imphal to the rest of the country but also open up new vistas for economic development of the region,” he said.
Prabhu also announced commencement of work on Tunnel No 12 in the Jiribam-Imphal section and said the tunnel would not just connect two parts of Manipur by rail but would also be a symbolic representation of the state getting connected to the Indian mainland. Tunnel No 12 incidentally will be the longest tunnel in the entire Indian Railway network and have a distance of 11.55 km. That apart, the Jiribam-Imphal section will also have the world’s tallest railway bridge over the Iring river. With a pier height of 141 metres, it will be almost equal to two Qutub Minars stacked over each other.

He also said that the rich cultural heritage of Manipur would find due importance in the proposed Imphal Station with the design incorporating various architectural elements of the Kangla Fort Gate and the Shri Govindji Temple – two historical monuments of Manipur.
The 111-km Jiribam-Tupul-Imphal broad gauge railway project, which was taken up in 2008, was soon declared a National Project because of its strategic importance. The 12.5-km Jiribam to Dholakhal section was already completed and commissioned for freight train in March 2016. Of the 37 tunnels in the 84-km Jiribam-Tupul section, 25 have been already completed and the works on the rest are also progressing well, a railway official in Guwahati said.

http://indianexpress.com/article/in...ore-step-closer-to-see-railway-train-2944961/

@anant_s Is the claim about highest bridge and longest tunnel correct ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ashok321



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ashok321



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Local_Legend

*Filing ITR? Here's your one-stop guide*

It is that time of the year when we all are busy fiddling with the ITR forms. Time is less and thus you need to be more careful. We got in touch with an expert of the matter, advocate Sameer Jain, who listed 10 pointers to keep in mind to make the process full-proof. 

1. Correct Income Tax Return form 
There are seven Forms of return, out of which, ITR 1 to 4 are applicable to individuals/HUFs, while ITR 5 is for Partnership Firms and LLP, ITR 6 is for Companies other than those claiming exemptions & ITR 7 is for persons including companies. 
Important: However, it should be noted that the Forms of return may be changed in the middle of the year. Therefore, need to file in the new form. 

2. Timely filing 
The government mandates that individuals who earn a specified amount of annual income must file a tax return within a pre-determined due date. So timely filing of returns is important and will help avoid interest and penalty. 

3. Accurate entry of details 
Quoting the correct PAN, the address for communication etc., are very necessary as to avoid any consequent inconvenience. 
Important: In case the refund is opted to be received via ECS direct into the bank account, adequate care should be taken to correctly fill in the MICR code. 

4. Disclose exempt income 
Individuals are required to disclose all exempt income while filing returns even though no tax is required to be paid on the same. The deduction for interest incomes is withdrawn which comes through from bank deposits or NSC certificates. In respect of Interest on SB Account, an assessee can claim deduction U/s. 80TTA. 

5. Claim deductions 
The deduction for the investment made for pension such as Sec. 80C, Sec. 80CCC, and Sec. 80CCD is restricted to a certain limit. Benefits under Section 80C can also be claimed for tuition fees paid by an individual for their children and for the repayment of the principal amount in respect of home loan taken by him. 

6. Claim loss return 
In case of a loss return, the same must be claimed and the return filed within the due date as prescribed by the Income Tax Act. A delay in filing means the loss under the specified head cannot be carried forward. 

7. Online filing 
The online filing of return or submission of Form ITR-V is a mere formality which can be completed anytime. If the return is filed online without digital signature, a duly verified ITR-V form should be signed and submitted to CPC within 120 days from the date of e-Filing. 
Important: If Form ITR-V is filed beyond 120 days, it would be deemed as if the return was not filed online in the first place and it might be too late by then. 

8. ITR acknowledgement 
Assessees may file income tax returns (ITR) with their digital signatures. If they don't have one, they can opt to receive an acknowledgement form - ITR-Verification which must be signed physically and forwarded to the Income Tax Department. 


http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...-your-one-stop-guide/articleshow/53465758.cms

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anant_s

Ankit Kumar 002 said:


> Is the claim about highest bridge and longest tunnel correct ?


Not sure.
Presently the highest bridge under construction is Chenab bridge in Kashmir valley, with a maximum height of ~ 360 meters.








---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Massive tunneling Work on Udhampur Srinagar Rail Link*




----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Details of Alstom Electric Loco project for DFC*





@Abingdonboy 

*Train to Kashmir*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Local_Legend

*Lifeline Express in Bhatkal from Aug. 1*

Celebrating its silver jubilee year of foundation, the mobile medical clinic, Lifeline Express, will be stationed at Bhatkal Railway Station in Uttara Kannada district from August 1 to August 21.

This is a collaborative effort of Impact India Foundation, Union Ministry of Health and Indian Railways, to offer on-the-spot diagnostic, medical and advanced surgical treatment for people in inaccessible rural areas. The Konkan Railway hosts this mobile hospital in association with the Central Railway.

The express will provide medical check-up and surgeries for patients suffering from cataract, cleft lips, problems related to orthopaedic, ear, dental, fits etc. Well-known surgeons will conduct health examinations and surgery in the train itself, Konkan Railway said in a press release.

Started on July 16, 1991, the Lifeline Express has so far clocked over 90,000 km across the country and treated over one million disabled poor in rural areas treating and restoring sight, movement, hearing and correction of cleft lips with dental and neurological treatment free of cost.

The campaign is sustained with the help of the collaborators as well as donors from within and outside the country. The hospital is equipped with state-of-the-art medical facilities and equipment to cater to the needs of rural patients.
*
*
_Started on July 16, 1991, the Lifeline Express has treated over 1 million people in rural areas_
*
*
http://www.thehindu.com/todays-pape...ress-in-bhatkal-from-aug-1/article8924122.ece
*
*
*Railways, Tata-led panel clash on roadmap*

The move to transform the Indian Railways has apparently hit a roadblock. There seems to be a clash of views between the ministry of Railways and the Ratan Tata-headed Kayakalp Council, set up to suggest a roadmap for the enterprise.

There has not been a single meeting of the council since November last year. The council was set up in 2015.

While the Tata-headed council wants the ministry to identify a particular sector, such as safety, and improve upon it, the ministry is against the idea of focusing on only one particular rail sector or zone.

“There has been no meeting of the Kayakalp council for almost eight months now. In all, the council has met three times in the last 17 months. The council in those three meetings tried to familiarise itself with the functioning of the Railways and various other issues.

However, there seems to be no forward movement on the mandate given to the council in the Rail Budget,” said a member of the Kayakalp council, nor has there has been any report from it yet on any area.

Incidentally, the Kayakalp council came into being when the Narendra Modi government was new in office and gave signals of big reforms.

However, the strong muscle of the railway unions appears to have slowed down the resolve of the Modi government to go for big reform in the Railways. “The approach of the Railways appears to be to strike a balance between its social obligation and incremental reforms being pursued by the Union minister of railways Suresh Prabhu. This has apparantly squeezed the mandate of the Kayakalp council,” sources said.

Mr Tata has been reportedly keen for the Railways to accord top priority to safety and wanted the authorities to study the safety standards of the Jamnagar unit of Reliance Petroleum and Tata Steel at Jamshedpur. But, sources said, that the Railway Board did not follow up on the suggestion. The Kayakalp Council is said to have last been working on a report on safety, which it wanted to submit, but there has been no progress on that front either.

“Kayakalp members expressed surprise when told that the Railways cross-subsidize passenger fares to the tune of Rs 36,000 crore each year. But afterwards the idea dawned among the members that the Railways cannot be seen to be giving up their social obligation and embrace reforms in a big way to attract private investment,” sources added.

Mr Tata had attended all the three meetings at Rail Bhavan, Delhi, and is said to be against the idea of holding deliberations in Mumbai.

http://www.asianage.com/india/railways-tata-led-panel-clash-roadmap-192








*'Water Train' To Maharashtra's Drought-Hit Latur Completes 100 Trips*

The first 'water train' started on April 11 from Miraj to Latur with 10 tanker wagons.



LATUR, MAHARASHTRA: Heavy rains in most parts of Maharashtra notwithstanding, the parched Latur city and surroundings continue to be supplied drinking water through the 'Jaldoot' special train operated by Indian Railways, an official said in Latur on Saturday.

On Friday, the train completed its 100th ferry run between Miraj in Osmanabad to Latur carrying its precious cargo of fresh drinking water over a distance of 343 km.


The first 'Jaldoot' started on April 11 from Miraj to Latur with 10 tanker wagons each carrying 50,000 litres water.

Later, the number of wagons was increased to 50 and till date it has supplied nearly 24 crore litres to Latur and some adjoining areas.

The official said that although Latur and other parts of the dry Marathwada received good rainfall in June-July, the catchment areas of Manjara Dam on the Osmanabad-Beed border continues to remain deficient.

The wagons were procured from Kota, Rajasthan, cleaned and then filled up, each refill taking around 12-14 hours before dispatch to the thirsting population of Latur and nearby villages.

The idea of operating 'Jaldoot' trains - a first for the Indian Railways, was jointly proposed by Railway Minister Suresh Prabhu and Maharashtra Chief Minister Devendra Fadnavis in view of the extremely critical water crises in Latur last summer.

In view of the severe water crisis in Latur and certain other pockets in the state, for the first time, the state government provided police security to water tankers, reservoirs and imposed prohibitory orders at water distribution points.

http://www.ndtv.com/india-news/wate...drought-hit-latur-completes-100-trips-1438292

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

anant_s said:


> Not sure.
> Presently the highest bridge under construction is Chenab bridge in Kashmir valley, with a maximum height of ~ 360 meters.
> View attachment 322096
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Massive tunneling Work on Udhampur Srinagar Rail Link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Details of Alstom Electric Loco project for DFC*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Abingdonboy
> 
> *Train to Kashmir*


http://highestbridges.com/wiki/index.php?title=Chenab_River_Railway_Bridge

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Local_Legend

*East India Rail OF the East India Company*
It was but natural that the East India Company should seek a base in Bengal. With the decline in the Mughal empire, the Company increasingly grew more powerful, until it replaced Mughal rule completely. While Delhi or Agra had been the political capital of the Mughals, Bengal's commercial importance meant that Calcutta became the capital city from where the East India Company traded and ruled.

With the setting up of the East India Rail, closer links emerged between Calcutta and Delhi and made trade and commerce easier. Between 1882 to 1866, the East India Rail (which originally connected Calcutta to Varanasi) was extended up to Delhi and Agra.




























*A railway bridge near Darjeeling, c.1890's*

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## anant_s

Local_Legend said:


> IR's Fastest Train: Bhopal-Shatabdi (runs at a speed up to 140 Km/ph)


This honor has now gone to Gatimaan express!



Local_Legend said:


> Longest Railway Platform in the World: Kharagpur


Gorakhpur (1370 meters, if i recall correctly) is probably longer than Kharagpur now.



Local_Legend said:


> Trains without Commercial Halts


Duronto expresses too don't have any commercial stops.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Local_Legend

anant_s said:


> This honor has now gone to Gatimaan express!
> 
> 
> Gorakhpur (1370 meters, if i recall correctly) is probably longer than Kharagpur now.
> 
> 
> Duronto expresses too don't have any commercial stops.




Thank you sir . 
I too doubted the data might be old . I'll edit my post accordingly later .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ankit Kumar 002

@anant_s 
There are some private railway lines operated by power stations , steel plants and port trusts using IR rolling stock , are those independent of IR in their day to day operations ? 

I know about one private line of Adani in Gujarat , and except for its rolling stock , the line and operations are handled 100% by Adani group. Are these public sector companies operate their lines similarly or depend upon IR ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ankit Kumar 002

Highest Railway Station in India :- Qazigund(QG) at the elevation of 1724 m above sea level. ( Broad Guage )

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anant_s

Ankit Kumar 002 said:


> @anant_s
> There are some private railway lines operated by power stations , steel plants and port trusts using IR rolling stock , are those independent of IR in their day to day operations ?
> 
> I know about one private line of Adani in Gujarat , and except for its rolling stock , the line and operations are handled 100% by Adani group. Are these public sector companies operate their lines similarly or depend upon IR ?



yes they are independent of Railway management. Such lines can be seen for Coal ferry lines for private sector owned TPPs, Feeder lines to private shipyards, Sugar mills, Cotton farms etc. However, these have to be made to RDSO specifications to allow same rolling stock to operate and connect as feeder to main lines. 
Several companies (including IR owned units) also manufacture rolling stock for them such as Diesel Electric locomotives and wagons.
Owing to low traffic these lines and yards have non interlinked signalling.
Funding for these lines are provided by private owner, however execution is often carried out by IR designated contractors.



Ankit Kumar 002 said:


> Highest Railway Station in India


World as well!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ankit Kumar 002

Railway Fact :- The First Live Telecast of Railway budget being presented was done on 24 March 1994.

:- The New Delhi Railway Station has secured a place in the Guinness Book of Records for having the world’s largest Route Relay Interlocking System. This system is put to use where multiple tracks are interlocked. It helps divert train movements during periods of high traffic volumes.



anant_s said:


> Gorakhpur (1370 meters, if i recall correctly) is probably longer than Kharagpur now.



The renovated platform at Gorakhpur Railway Station in Uttar Pradesh has become the world's longest, measuring 1,366 meter. Until recently, Kharagpur in West Bengal was the longest platform at 1,072 meter, followed by State Street Center subway station in Chicago at 1,067meter.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Farhan Bohra

ashok321 said:


> This video went viral with million + hits.
> 
> Despite Modi, India is unruly.
> Super power in the making



Thats not India, those are not ICF coaches. 

Instead of banging your head on your wall, start to check your sources. In detail it saying



> Most Dangerous Train Journey In The World- 2015
> 
> Around 6 million peoples left Dhaka towards their home in urban for eid festival so this is very natural to see such situations in the transportation system of Bangladesh.
> 
> 
> Location: Dhaka Airport Station

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ashok321



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ankit Kumar 002

anant_s said:


> World as well!


Sir I think we made a mistake here... 
My only trip to Ooty also included a train ride and I think with elevation of 2210 m above sea level its higher.

Yes highest is in China 
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_highest_railways

Maybe when we complete the SriNagar - Kargil - Leh to Himachal Pradesh route , it will be the highest in the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anant_s

Ankit Kumar 002 said:


> Ooty





Ankit Kumar 002 said:


> Broad Guage



Ooty if i'm not wrong is Meter gauge network

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ankit Kumar 002

anant_s said:


> Ooty if i'm not wrong is Meter gauge network



Yes , I later edited the first one.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ashok321



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Local_Legend

Railway Protection Force.

The *Railway Protection Force* (*RPF*) is a security force of India entrusted with protecting railway passengers, passenger area and railway property of the Indian Railways .This is only central armed police force (CAPF, commonly known as para military force) which has power to arrest, investigate and prosecute criminals. The Force is commonly referred as RPF. The Force is under the authority of Ministry of Railways (India). The strength of RPF is about 65,000

*MISSION* We shall: • protect and safeguard railway passengers, passenger area and railway property. • Ensure the safety, security and boost the confidence of the traveling public in the Indian Railways *OBJECTIVES* We shall: • Carry on an unrelenting fight against criminals in protecting railway passengers, passenger area and railway property. • Facilitate passenger-travel and security by removing all anti-social elements from trains, railway premises and passenger area. • Remain vigilant to prevent trafficking in women and children and take appropriate action to rehabilitate destitute children found in Railway areas. • Co-operate with other departments of the Railways in improving the efficiency and image of the Indian Railways. • Act as a bridge between the Government Railway Police/local police and the Railway administration. • Adopt proactively all modern technology, best human rights practices, management techniques and special measures for protection of female and elderly passengers and children, in the pursuit of these objectives.

The origin of this force was 'Watch & Ward' and functioned under the administrative control of railway administration. Later on this force was renamed as Railway Protection Force and its members were provided with the power of arrest without warrant for the unlawful possession of railway property. The term railway property included only the properties owned by the railway administration. In due course of time, the definition for the term Railway Property was extended and it included the properties owned by, or in the charge of or entrusted with the railways. The offenders are booked under the Railway Property (Unlawful Possession) Act 1966 which is shortly known as RP(UP) Act 1966. Now the Railway Protection Force has a separate administrative system and functions under the general supervision of the Railway Administration.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Railway_Protection_Force

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anant_s

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1062853327133469





First Broad gauge Train in Tripura (14019, Tripura Sundari Express).
look at the joy among local people!

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## ashok321

98 seconds of precious Indian train:






S for snake.
S for super






Track (vacuum) cleaner:

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/759950170696126464

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Local_Legend

*Tripura-Bangladesh broad gauge link may reduce Agartala-Kolkata rail distance by over 1,000 km: 5 facts*

*



*
The 15.06 kilometre line between India’s Agartala and Bangladesh’s Akhaura is part of the Trans Asian Railway Network. (Image by Indian Railways)


In a big milestone, Railway Minister Suresh Prabhu on Sunday laid the foundation stone for the Agartala–Akhaura broad gauge line. The 15.06 kilometre line between India’s Agartala and Bangladesh’s Akhaura is part of the Trans Asian Railway Network. The new line has the potential of substantially shortening the railway connectivity distance between Tripura and Kolkata. The total anticipated cost of the project is Rs 968 crore.

Crediting Prime Minister Narendra Modi, Suresh Prabhu said that the PM has provided a “vision for the development of the northeastern states and Indian Railways have taken a holistic approach towards it.” “Indian Railways capital investment in northeastern region has consistently been increased and next year approximately Rs 7,000 crore will be allocated for developmental projects in the region,” he said.

Talking about the new broad gauge railway line to connect India and Bangladesh, Suresh Prabhu said, “Indian Railways Catering and Tourism Corporation (IRCTC) would be advised to explore possibility of developing tourist packages including northeast and Bangladesh so that more and more people can get connected to the region.” _We take a look at 5 important facts about this railway project and its advantages:_

1) Details: While 5.05 km of the 15.06 kilometre line falls in Tripura in India, 10.01 km of the project falls in Bangladesh. There will be 5 stations and 9 level crossings on the line. The project will involve construction of 15 bridges, including one major bridge. This line will have a speed potential of 100 kmph.

2) Connectivity: On completion, this India-Bangladesh rail link project shall be the gateway to the entire North-East region, says Indian Railways. It will connect Agartala (India) with Ashuganj and Chittagong Port of Bangladesh which shall be at 54 km and 213 km distance respectively. “It will also connect Agartala to Kolkata via Dhaka and the distance shall be 514 km. At present, railway distance between Agartala and Kolkata on the Indian Railways network is 1,613 km,” says Indian Railways. _If this happens, the railway distance between Tripura and Kolkata would be reduced by over 1,000 km!_

3) Completion and challenges: PranavJyoti Sharma, Chief Public Relations Officer told FE Online that the project is expected to be complete by 2019. Asked what challenges Indian Railways expects to face, PranavJyoti Sharma said, “I can only talk about the Indian side. I believe that land acquisition and soil stabilisation would pose challenges for IRCON, which is implementing the project on the Indian side.”


4) Cost and work: An amount of Rs 148.4 crore has been sanctioned for the in 2015-2016 Railway Budget. IRCON has been nominated to act as technical advisor for Bangladesh portion and to execute the work in India portion.

5) Importance: The project for construction of this new line was sanctioned in the Railway Budget 2012-2013. Accordingly, the government of India and Bangladesh signed a Memorandum of Understanding (MoU) on February 16, 2013. According to Indian Railways, the Agartala Akhaura International Rail link project will boost socio-economic development of Tripura, the entire Northeast region of the country and the nation as a whole.

http://www.financialexpress.com/ind...ways-suresh-prabhu-tripura-bangladesh/334760/

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## anant_s

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=673056952841302

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Local_Legend

*Luxury trains Of Indian Railway .*

The _Palace on Wheels_ started on January 26 in 1982.

The _Palace on Wheels_ is a luxury tourist train. It was launched by the Indian Railways in association with Rajasthan Tourism Development Corporation to promote tourism in Rajasthan.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Palace_on_Wheels
















The _*Maharajas' Express*_ is a luxury tourist train owned and operated by Indian Railway Catering and Tourism Corporation. It runs on 5 circuits covering more than 12 destinations across North-West and Central India, mainly centered on Rajasthan between the months of October and April.

The Maharajas' Express was voted "The World's Leading Luxury Train" four times in a row at The World Travel Awards in 2012, 2013, 2014 and 2015.It is the most expensive luxury train in the World.Maharajas' Express also received the first runner up award in the Specialist Train Operators Category at Conde Nast Travelers Reader Choice Travel Award in 2011.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maharajas'_Express



















The _*Golden Chariot*_ is a luxury tourist train that connects the important tourist spots in the Indian states of Karnataka, Goa, Kerala & Tamil Nadu as well as Pondicherry, depending on the selected itinerary. It is named after the Stone Chariot in the Vitthala Temple at Hampi.[1] The 19 coaches on the train are coloured purple and gold, and sport the logo of a mythological animal with the head of an elephant and a body of a lion.[2] _The Golden Chariot_ is operating between the months of October–March for 2015/16 season with a departure every week, on Monday[3]and had its maiden commercial run on 10 March 2008

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_Chariot

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Local_Legend

The _*Deccan Odyssey*_ is a special luxury train based on the model of _Palace on Wheels_ to boost tourism on the Maharashtra route of the Indian Railways. The route starts in Mumbai and travels to Ratnagiri, Sindhudurg, Goa, Kolhapur, Belgavi, Solapur, Nanded, Aurangabad, Ajanta-ElloraNasik, Pune and then back to Mumbai.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deccan_Odyssey











The _*Royal Rajasthan on Wheels*_ is a luxury tourist train run by Indian Railways. It is modelled on the Palace on Wheels, and follows a similar route through Rajasthan. Tourists are taken to several important tourist, wildlife and heritage sites across Rajasthan

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Royal_Rajasthan_on_Wheels

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Star Wars

anant_s said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1062853327133469
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First Broad gauge Train in Tripura (14019, Tripura Sundari Express).
> look at the joy among local people!



These people have been neglected for soo long, its just sad..

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Local_Legend

*SBI launches cheaper home loans for 7th Pay Commission beneficiaries*


To attract the beneficiaries of 7th Pay Commission, SBI has launched cheaper home loan schemes for defence and other government employees with installment tenure extending up to 75 years of age. It will offer two new home loan products ‘SBI Privilege Home Loan’ for government employees and ‘SBI Shaurya Home Loan’ for defence personnel without any processing fee.

*“Under the new schemes, employees of central/state governments, defense forces, public sector banks, public sector enterprises of central government and other individuals with pensionable service will be offered home loans tailored to their specific needs,” State Bank of India (SBI) said in a statement. The bank said the tailor-made products will help customers purchase a spacious or luxurious home without stretching their post-retirement finances.*

The new product includes extending the repayment term till the borrower turns 75 years from the existing 70 years, and also a full waiver of processing fees, it said. There will be a lower EMI burden post-retirement and 0.05 per cent concession over the home loan interest. “Benefit of lower interest rate as a concession of 5 bps (0.05 per cent) over the home loan card interest rate is available wherever check-off facility is extended by the government under tie-up arrangement with the bank,” SBI said.

Among others, customers of other banks or financial institutions will have an option to switch over their home loan outstanding balance to SBI. “The launch of ‘SBI Privilege Home Loan’ and ‘SBI Shaurya Home Loan’ products is timed with the notification of 7th Pay Commission recommendations. Surplus income can thus be utilised by government employees and defense personnel towards purchase of new/better house,” SBI said.

http://www.firstpost.com/business/s...7th-pay-commission-beneficiaries-2928974.html
*
*

*All you wanted to know about Goods and Services Tax*


For many months now, the GST Bill has been an incendiary issue in the Parliament with the ruling administration positioning it as a big reform, while the Opposition is insistent on ironing out glitches. The Bill has edged a few steps closer to passage lately. So here’s how it impacts you.

What is it?
The Goods and Services tax is an indirect tax to be levied when a consumer buys a good or a service. It is intended to replace all indirect taxes that you currently pay. Today, apart from the central excise duty or service tax, there are indirect taxes levied at multiple points on every product or service — be it VAT/sales tax, octroi, luxury tax — which all add up to pinch your pocket.

If the GST Bill becomes law, all the above taxes would now be subsumed under a single GST tax rate. While the final rate is yet to be decided, it is expected to be in the range of 15-18 per cent. In order to bring in GST, a constitutional amendment is needed — with approvals from both the houses of Parliament. The GST Constitutional Amendment Bill, which incorporates the provisions of the GST, was passed in the Lok Sabha last May and is pending approval from the Rajya Sabha. After many a push and pull from the Opposition, the elder’s approval might finally be at hand. It is likely the deadline for the roll out of GST would be April 1, 2017.

Why is it important?
GST is expected to help in a seamless flow of goods and services, unifying India into a single national market. This can improve ‘ease of doing’ business. The current taxation structure has created compartmentalization of markets due to many inter-State taxes which didn’t qualify for credits. GST might simplify the taxation structure and remove distortions in allocation of resources.

Finance minister Arun Jaitley has said that having a one-nation-one-tax regime would provide a congenial business environment. He expects India’s GDP growth rate to be boosted by 1-2 per cent over the long-term due to GST.

Why should I care?
Many of your purchases, including groceries, may get cheaper. Assume you are customer staying in Mumbai, buying Apples from Shimla. They currently cost ₹100 a kg. This is because there are multiple taxes levied across the five or more States they traverse. With GST, the apples may be taxed just at a single rate, they may also move faster. While the example of a food item has been taken here, GST would applicable for most consumer items, except fuel, liquor and tobacco. GST, apart from making your life simpler through a single tax, may make some of your favourite items available throughout the year by improving the nation wide supply chain too.

Today, it is largely potatoes that have bulk share in cold storage facilities. Ushering in of GST opens up possibilities, for instance, of processors or producers setting up large-scale cold-storage facilities for all vegetables and fruits. This means you might get your Shimla apples in off-season, instead of just imported Fuji or Washington apples.

It is also possible that ‘ease of doing’ business, could bring in private investments and foster economic growth. So, don’t rule out the possibilities of more job offers and income.

The bottomline
GST is the way forward, with most developed nations having a unified tax structure. States will have to bite the bullet on revenues. But a proper compensation package would ensure that the apple-cart isn’t upset.

http://www.thehindubusinessline.com...out-goods-and-services-tax/article8929212.ece

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Local_Legend

*PM Narendra Modi approves new policy to end discretion in senior railway appointments *

NEW DELHI: The Appointments Committee of Cabinet headed by Prime Minister Narendra Modi has approved a new policy to end discretion in senior appointments in Indian Railways. 

There has been lot of tussle over filling vacancies of GM level positions lately and government is now expected to fill them up as per the new policy. A senior government official said the new policy would ensure that officers are posted as General Managers (GMs) - a much coveted position - "strictly in order of their seniority" vis-a-vis the date on which the vacancies arise. This will be a change from the present regime where the vacancies of GM are often bunched together at the time of filling them up and officers end up being posted in a discretionary manner. Similar principle has been brought at the important Divisional Railway Manager (DRM) level posts where a service-wise distribution of DRM posts has been fixed to do away with discretion and provide for posting as DRM based on service-wise seniority eliminating probability of pick and choose. 

Also, the new policy had mandated that at least one post of GM for each of the Railway services at any point of time - so far there were no stipulated minimum posts of GM prescribed for each service resulting in a situation where some services did not have a single officer as GM at any point of time. Also, the new policy specifies that carried forward vacancies would be treated as first vacancies for GM in subsequent panel year. Much jostling has been seen among empanelled officers for posting as GM (Open-Line) since working as same is a mandatory prerequisite for further career progression as member. The new policy says officers who have been empaneled for GM (OL) posts will also be eligible for promotion as members, irrespective of whether they worked as GM (OL). 

Also, suitability for GM (OL) posts would now be determined by Departmental Promotion Committee to do away with over-dependence on the certification regarding suitability as GM (OL) in an officer's Annual Performance Appraisal Report (APAR) and ensure than an officer is assessed fairly and impartially taking into account his entire service record. Previously, a single entry in APAR of an officer certifying his unsuitability for GM (OL) post could impact his career and instances were seen where an officer with outstanding grading was declared unsuitable for OL or where relevant columns were left blank amounting to denial of posting as GM (OL) and Member. The new policy has also created a post of Advisor (Resource Mobilisation and Development) to be filled on lateral entry of external talent as much needed impetus to the development and modernization initiatives. 

Further, the ACC has approved an encadred DG post in apex scale for three railway services - IRPS, IRSSE and IRSS, to fulfill a legitimate aspiration of these organized 'Group A' services. To reorganize the Railway Board on functional lines, the posts of the three Members have also been re-designated as Member Infrastructure, Member Rolling Stock and Member Traction. 


http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...railway-appointments/articleshow/53494818.cms

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Grevion

*Railways to shortly float expression of interest for levitation trains; meeting with manufacturers on 2 September*




The EoI is aimed to promote domestic manufacturing and is part of the government’s ‘Make in India’ strategy.



Gearing up for its meeting with the global ultra-high-speed train manufacturers on 2 September, the Indian Railways will shortly issue an expression of interest (EoI) to design and develop ultra-high-speed rail levitation technology in the country.

The national carrier aims to increase the average speed of trains to ease congestion and attract traffic on the railways network, thereby increasing its freight and passenger revenues.

The EoI is aimed to promote domestic manufacturing and is part of the National Democratic Alliance government’s ‘Make in India’ strategy. The EoI will invite agencies to discuss the concept and establish a development process under the public-private-partnership mode.

“First we want to know what all is coming up. The scope here is huge—there is first-generation Maglev and then there’s second generation. There are also hyperloop trains—so we have quite a few options. The EoI is for all types of levitation trains,” said a railway ministry official requesting anonymity.

_InfraCircle_ on 19 July reported about the national carrier’s plans to scout for ultra-high-speed rail technology.

“The idea is that we need to create the opportunity within the country, maybe in 10-15 years, and make a breakthrough in this space so that India can benefit. We intend to start on this now. The conference will be along these lines. We have given a brief to the railway minister (Suresh Prabhu) and we will issue the EoI in a day or two,” said the official quoted above.

This comes at a time when the Indian Railways has also signed an agreement with Japan entailing an investment of Rs.97,636 crore to run a bullet train using Shinkansen technology. India is also experimenting with the Spanish Talgo, which is currently under trials.

“We will be inviting a number of knowledge holders such as national and international universities, manufacturers and researchers. We want to attract any reputed agency which will come forth with its investors, designers and a concept, and show that concept to us,” said the official.

Maglev stands for magnetic levitation, and is a transport system that uses magnetic levitation to suspend and propel vehicles with magnets without touching the ground.

“We are going to issue an EoI for calling levitation train knowledge holders but all these things are at a conceptual stage. The plans may materialise in more than a decade down the line,” another senior official, who also did not want to be named, at the ministry of railways said.

Queries emailed to a spokesperson of the ministry of railways on 28 July remained unanswered.

According to experts, although it is imperative for the national carrier to keep pace with modern technology, the financial viability of such projects must also be considered carefully.

“When technology is progressing, we should always try to keep pace with it. But financial viability is also a crucial aspect for any organisation. If it is not financially viable, the railways must also find out how the viability gap funding can be arranged as these are very costly propositions. A seminar is the right place for the railways to discuss all these points,” said former chairman of the Railway Board, Vivek Sahai.

The Indian Railways plans to invest Rs.8.5 trillion in the next five years with a total capital for infrastructure for the current financial year set atRs.1.21 trillion.

Of late, the railways has been losing traffic to roads and air routes. For financial year 2015-16, the railways earned a revenue of Rs.45,384 crore from passenger traffic against a target ofRs.50,175 crore. The target for the current financial year has been set at Rs.51,012 crore
http://www.vccircle.com/infracircle...ion-trains-meeting-manufacturers-2-september/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/760398451771179008


----------



## ashok321

Oops

*High-speed Talgo train reaches Mumbai three hours late*




_The train had commenced its final phase trial run from Delhi on Monday at 7:55pm and arrived in Mumbai on Tuesday at 11.40am_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anant_s

*The Longest Train in India*
*A multimedia journey on the Kanyakumari Express*

Ed Hanley

If all journeys are teachers, it may well be that a journey to India is the greatest teacher of all. As Kurt Vonnegut said, ‘Bizarre travel plans are dancing lessons from God’, and it was in search of a new dance that I purchased a one-way ticket on the longest train in India.




Indian Railways train #15906, the Dibrugarh-Kanyakumari Vivek Express, travels 4,273km as it winds its way from the north-eastern corner of Assam to the southernmost tip of mainland India, an 85-hour journey which gives it the prestigious title of the longest train in India, by both time _and_ distance. It departs Dibrugarh at 10:45pm on Saturday and arrives in Kanyakumari at around 11am Wednesday, three days and 4 nights. The first part of the journey is in darkness, and making your bed and meeting your neighbours are the only activities. When the sun rises, the lovely hill station of Diphu, Assam slides by, shrouded in a light fog.




The train itself is 21 cars long, and fully loaded, carries over 1800 people, 3 or 4 times the capacity of a modern jetliner, or perhaps equal to the population of a small town. There are 4 classes of accommodation on the train: 2 and 3 tier AC (two or three levels of bunks), sleeper (also 3 tier, but no air conditioning) and unreserved (floor to ad hoc hammock... anything goes). There is also a pantry car with a kitchen, and various luggage and specialty cars, plus an electric locomotive. 




Bathroom facilities are a bit grim, and you can forget about a proper shower. Tip: pack baby-wipes and hand sanitizer.




That sinking feeling...

The conductor verifies my ticket, and I quiz him for trivia. He searches through the jumbled mass of loose paper in his lap, and it turns out I’m the only person doing the entire 4,273km trip, passengers _or_ staff. I’m haunting #15906 on this run.




So, what is there to do for 85 hours on a train? No shortage of things, it turns out, especially shopping.




The train is plied by vendors and vagabonds of all kinds, at all hours. You can buy bracelets, batteries, or donate to a beggar, procure wristwatches, wicker-ware, a new wallet or mouthwash, invest in a cellphone, a bedsheet, a comb or a set of headphones, and purchase food ranging from bananas to biryani, eggs hardboiled or omelette-ized, idli, vada, tomato soup, water or chocolate, soft drinks (but no booze) and one hundred varieties of _chaat_...a cornucopia of snacks. The train is a rolling street market, complete with the odd acrobatic act tumbling deftly down the aisle, and occasionally punctuated by the two sharp claps of a _hijra_ making her way through the coaches collecting alms.

But, most importantly, you can buy little cups of chai.





Tea number...uh...twenty-something...

Tea is ritual in India, and doing garam garam chai shots on the train & platforms is a vital part of the experience. I was determined to track my chai consumption, but lost count in a caffeinated delirium about 48 hours in. 
Tip: a wallet full of 10 rupee notes is necessary preparation for adequate caffeination.




A snacks vendor prepares for a rolling disembarkation near Asansol, West Bengal. He made it look easy, but stepping off a moving train in flip-flops onto coarse gravel while balancing a tub of cookies on your shoulder is an art, without a doubt.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
6


----------



## anant_s

Combs, nail clippers, soap, peanuts or tea… these guys have you covered.




A young acrobat boarded the train at Jagiroad, Assam, performing an astonishing floor routine of tumbles and cartwheels down the aisle, hoping for donations. 




On the train you can: Eat... 




Drink tea...




Watch...Charlie Chaplin movies?




Read...





Look out the window...




or just hang out, watching the world go by...

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
6


----------



## anant_s

All that consumption produces a fair amount of garbage, and I was initially encouraged to discover that a cleaning crew swept through the train once a day. I wondered where all the collected refuse went, since there were no garbage receptacles, and sadly, the tracks are consistently and liberally littered with trash, for good reason:




Station stops are highlights, and increasingly familiar nods to fellow passengers waiting in the doorway as you pull into a new station herald conversation and new friends. If the train is a street market, train platforms are street markets on speed. Vendors have only minutes to sell as many cups of chai, samosas, idlies and vadas as possible, and the platforms are filled with as unique and varied a set of calls as any jungle. 
The romance of train travel is legendary, and while I think 85 hours might possibly be a tad long for a first date, the experience of Indian railways train #15906 definitely has its moments. I watched the three sunsets from the train door (where I spent an inordinate amount of time drinking tea and taking photos), and none failed to impress. Deep sleep eluded me for the duration in the cacophony of doppler horns, rattles and snores, so I was unfailingly at the door waiting for the sun to make her appearance each morning (the train travels so far south that the 3rd sunrise is 42 minutes later than the first).




Morning light at Asansol Railway Station, West Bengal




7:07am, Trivandrum Central, Kerala




Chaparmukh Junction, Assam




Morning commute, Neyyattinkara, Kerala

It’s not all tasty snacks, misty mornings and romance however. Stations can be dirty, rough places, frequented by the homeless, crippled and desperately poor.





 A boy begs for money between cars at Guwahati Junction, Assam




An amputee makes his way along the tracks outside Guwahati Junction, Assam

The largest employer in India with 1.4 million employees, Indian Railways is one of the largest railways in the world with over 115,000km of track over a route of 65,808km and 7,112 stations, carrying a staggering 23 million passengers a day, with freight and passenger revenues of US$24 billion. Rolling stock includes 10,499 locomotives and 66,392 passenger coaches. The infrastructure is gargantuan, and at times beautiful.




Where railway ties are born, outside Cuttack, Odisha

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
6


----------



## anant_s

Evening on a trestle bridge across the Mahanadi River in Odisha




Indian railways is so large it has its own police force, the R.P.F., or Railway Protection Force. I’ve rarely felt unsafe on my 10 trips to India, but three soldiers toting sub-machine guns suddenly whipping back the curtains and stepping into my coupe to chat did give me a moment, I have to admit. Likely they were only there to quell the growing unrest due to the late appearance of the morning chai-wallah. Tip: photographing the RPF is frowned upon.





An RPF officer guards the door of the 3 tier AC car outside Diphu, Assam. 

The train winds her way west through Assam on the first day, then south overnight through the Siliguri Corridor, or “Chicken’s Neck” , a thin strip of West Bengal at times only 20km wide between Nepal and Bangladesh that had my phone connecting to a Nepali cellular network for awhile. The second morning finds you in Dubrapur, West Bengal, crossing into Odisha after lunch, and passing through Srikakkulam in Andhra Pradesh as you prepare for bed.




Mr Upper Berth, Feb 2016, outside Cuttack, Odisha




A glimpse into a packed unreserved (aka Second Class) car at Vellore Railway Station, Tamil Nadu

Bustling Vijayawada Jn. in Andhra Pradesh, the 2nd busiest railway station in India (after Mumbai Central), greets you on the third morning, you lunch near Nellore, and pass into Tamil Nadu in time for afternoon tea, with the train angling west to cross into lush, coconut-laden Kerala overnight. The final sunrise of the trip arrives about 6:30am as you pass Thiruvananthapuram, and the almost empty train crosses back into Tamil Nadu about 8:15am for the final push south to Kanyakumari, finally gliding to a stop around 11am.




Train #15906 cruises ever southwards, less than 1 hour outside Kanyakumari




End of the line

As far as dancing lessons go, it’s an an epic gambol across India ending in an appropriate location, as Kanyakumari takes its name from the Hindu goddess Devi Kanya Kumari, who removes the rigidity of mind, and is also home to a 40m tall statue of Tamil poet/philospoher Thiruvalluvar, who reminds us:

*It is compassion, the most gracious of virtues,

Which moves the world.*




Thiruvalluvar statue, Kanyakumari, Tamil Nadu






Copy rights of Images and Original essay by Ed Hanley
https://edhanley.atavist.com/the-longest-train-in-india


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

@AndrewJin @Abingdonboy @nair @AUSTERLITZ @Joe Shearer @PARIKRAMA @ranjeet @gslv mk3 @Rain Man @Levina @Parul @Stephen Cohen @Vergennes @Taygibay @WAJsal @Robinhood Pandey @Roybot

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
11


----------



## anant_s

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10154206986540272















RENFE TALGO Behind WAP5 (yeah ) on it final set of trials on New Delhi Mumbai sector





30039 does the honors

@Roybot @Abingdonboy

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Ankit Kumar 002

Out of 120 sports players , from the largest ever contingent of India at Olympics , 35 are from Railways . 

Archery:
1. Ms. Laxmirani Majhi,
2. Ms. L. Bombayla Devi,
· Athletics:
3. Ms. Manpreet Kaur (Shot Put) [DMW], 
4. Ms. Lalita Babar (3000m Steeplechase) [CR],
5. Ms. Tintu Luka (800m) [SR],
6. Ms. Sudha Singh (Marathon) [CR],
7. Ms. OP Jaisha (Marathon) [ER],
8. Ms. Khushbir Kaur (Walk) [NR],
9. Ms. Dutee Chand (100m) [CR],
10. Shri Lalit Mathur (4x400m Relay)
11. Shri Renjit Maheswari (Triple Jump)
· Boxing :
12. Shri Manoj Kumar (Boxing Men-64 Kg),
· Shooting:
13. Ms. Ayonika Paul (10m Air Rifle)
· Wrestling:
14. Shri Hardeep Singh (Greeko-Roman),
15. Ms. Vinesh Phogat and
16. Ms. Sakshi Malik (Free-Style).
17. Shri Praveen Rana
· Swimming
18. Shri Sajan Prakash
· Weight Lifting
19. Ms. Saikom Mirabhai Chanu
20. Shri Satish Kumar
· Hockey Women
21. Ms. Rajani,
22. Ms. Sunita Lakra,
23. Ms. Deepika, 
24. Ms. Sushila Chanu Pukhrambam,
25. Ms. Namita Toppo,
26. Ms. Deep Grace Ekka,
27. Ms. Renuka Yadav
28. Ms. Lilima Minz,
29. Ms. Navjot Kaur,
30. Ms. Monika,
31. Ms. Poonam Rani,
32. Ms. Vandana Kataria,
33. Ms. Anuradha Devi Thokchom,
34. Ms. Nikki Pradhan
· Hockey Men
35. Shri Chinglensana Singh
· Coaches
1. Shri C R Kumar (Hockey Women)
2. Ms. Helen Mary (Hockey Women)
3. Ms. PT Usha (Athletics)
4. Shri Kuldeep Malik (Wrestling)
5. Shri Vijay Sharma (Weightlifting)
6. Shri Jagdip Hooda (Boxing)
AKS/AK
***

Best of Luck to our contingent.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## PARIKRAMA

@anant_s 
Fantastic share Sir, Assam being my home state is very much dependent on this train. Such long distance trains were the only way affordable to connect to Assam in the past.

Way back when i was in Gujarat i use to go to New Delhi in Chair Car overnight and then take a Rajdhani from New Delhi to Guwahati. The whole journey was so so long ... Towards the end its very boring as when you reach New Jalpaiguri, the train has a pilot train in front checking the tracks.

Of course that was the peak time when Bihar/Jharkhand combined had various gangs rushing to loot trains. and NE was infested with ULFA.. peak time of militancy issues.

The train network in Assam i wish could improve a lot. Travelling from Guwahati (Lower Assam) to Upper Assam is a nightmare. Roads have improved but most places potholes are enough to take a dip and bath there. There is a a even bigger issue of trains being slow

Take for example Guwahati to Dibrugarh a distance of 550 odd kms. How much time it should take as per your own guesstimates. ...

Now look at this







http://indiarailinfo.com/search/546/7288?&s0=19&sr=0

The Reds shows the average trains running lates in Minutes and hours.

Look at Durations. The 05595 tarin no does not reach complete destination so pls ignore that.

Look at the avg speed in last column and durations. Even with Rajdhani with just 5-6 halts as seen in the lower side has an avg speed of 50 kmph.

Yet many folks normally take this train as they happily board around 7:25 pm and get off in the morning to get their work done.

Wish we could have a robust network around the place.

We also need proper Diesel or Electrical EMUs in Guwahati Region for better connectivity and ease of travel.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## anant_s

PARIKRAMA said:


> @anant_s
> Fantastic share Sir, Assam being my home state is very much dependent on this train. Such long distance trains were the only way affordable to connect to Assam in the past.
> 
> Way back when i was in Gujarat i use to go to New Delhi in Chair Car overnight and then take a Rajdhani from New Delhi to Guwahati. The whole journey was so so long ... Towards the end its very boring as when you reach New Jalpaiguri, the train has a pilot train in front checking the tracks.
> 
> Of course that was the peak time when Bihar/Jharkhand combined had various gangs rushing to loot trains. and NE was infested with ULFA.. peak time of militancy issues.
> 
> The train network in Assam i wish could improve a lot. Travelling from Guwahati (Lower Assam) to Upper Assam is a nightmare. Roads have improved but most places potholes are enough to take a dip and bath there. There is a a even bigger issue of trains being slow
> 
> Take for example Guwahati to Dibrugarh a distance of 550 odd kms. How much time it should take as per your own guesstimates. ...
> 
> Now look at this
> 
> 
> View attachment 322734
> 
> 
> http://indiarailinfo.com/search/546/7288?&s0=19&sr=0
> 
> The Reds shows the average trains running lates in Minutes and hours.
> 
> Look at Durations. The 05595 tarin no does not reach complete destination so pls ignore that.
> 
> Look at the avg speed in last column and durations. Even with Rajdhani with just 5-6 halts as seen in the lower side has an avg speed of 50 kmph.
> 
> Yet many folks normally take this train as they happily board around 7:25 pm and get off in the morning to get their work done.
> 
> Wish we could have a robust network around the place.
> 
> We also need proper Diesel or Electrical EMUs in Guwahati Region for better connectivity and ease of travel.



Yes, sadly NE states were ignored and let alone fast trains, even a good BG network itself took some doing.
But in last 10 years, massive track gauge conversion and electrification of tracks upto Guwahati (expected to completed by 2018) has been taken. I've already mentioned how all NE state capitals are now being connected to Delhi through a direct BG line.
A small note on trains operating at slow speed. The reason for that is Railways operating responsibly and trying to protect elephants. A lot of railway lines from bengal to NE states pass through thick forests and these being habitat of Elephants, trains ply at very slow speed (sometimes less than 50 kph) should there be a requirement of sudden braking. This of course has bearing on overall average speed.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## PARIKRAMA

anant_s said:


> Yes, sadly NE states were ignored and let alone fast trains, even a good BG network itself took some doing.
> But in last 10 years, massive track gauge conversion and electrification of tracks upto Guwahati (expected to completed by 2018) has been taken. I've already mentioned how all NE state capitals are now being connected to Delhi through a direct BG line.
> A small note on trains operating at slow speed. The reason for that is Railways operating responsibly and trying to protect elephants. A lot of railway lines from bengal to NE states pass through thick forests and these being habitat of Elephants, trains ply at very slow speed (sometimes less than 50 kph) should there be a requirement of sudden braking. This of course has bearing on overall average speed.


Elephants is true.. You know when floods are there One Horn Rhinos come on to roads.. Many times during Night Buses have to stop and wait till they get off the road...

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Ankit Kumar 002

@anant_s Are we still dependent upon ABB for IGBTs for WAP5s? Weren't they supposed to be built by BHEL/BTIL ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anant_s

Ankit Kumar 002 said:


> @anant_s Are we still dependent upon ABB for IGBTs for WAP5s? Weren't they supposed to be built by BHEL/BTIL ?


BHEL is manufacturing them 















& now Medha Hyderabad too is manufacturing same for WAG 9 and WAP 5.




---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Details of a 3 phase Electric locomotive layout used on IR

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Abingdonboy

anant_s said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=673056952841302


Suresh Prabhu is the man















My favourite part is 23.00- where he states how sorry he feels for those that ride on the Mumbai suburban railways and wishes the steps he is taking now had happened decades ago. It's not often you hear a politcian (from any nation) speaking like this.


I don't have a bad word to say about the guy.



@noksss @PARIKRAMA @Ankit Kumar 002 @Levina @Parul @Star Wars @Joe Shearer @dadeechi @MilSpec @nair @Span @Koovie @Echo_419 @Water Car Engineer @acetophenol @danish_vij @arp2041 @Rajaraja Chola @SpArK @skyisthelimit @Sky lord @Bombaywalla

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Ankit Kumar 002

Bypass at Katni 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/760456860503773184
Talgo Trails Update 

1. First Trial between Delhi n Mumbai was conducted. 

2.Heavy Rains have caused track washout at Vapi-Bhilad section which affected Talgo trails. Latest news is that the track has been restored and active under a TSR. 

3.Upto Ratlam Talgo behind WAP5 was running before time by 50 minutes. 

4. Railway Minister tweeted this trail to be a success and has said that 3 more trails will be done.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## noksss

Deepak Parekh, chairman of India's biggest home loan lender HDFC, was all praise for the way the Modi government has handled the economy in the last two years. 71-year-old Mr Parekh, who last year criticised the government for the lack of changes on the ground, said India has come a long way since then.

*"Things are much better today, things are improving. The ease of doing business is improving. The government on its part has taken a number of steps to open up the economy. Recently, nine sectors have been opened up for FDI," he told NDTV in London.*

The industry veteran said that there is "massive" confidence in India globally, considering the country is the fastest-growing major economy.

*"The prime minister in last two years has developed this aura outside that India is on the go... We will even come to an 8 per cent GDP growth shortly," he said.*

According to Mr Parekh, India's rapid economic growth will help attract foreign investments at a time when the world is "awash" with liquidity.

He acknowledged the fact that private capital spending in India continues to be low while praising the government's efforts to spend large sums in infrastructure development.

"The private sector is not putting money in new plants and facilities and government has taken this role. Private sector follows, you have to give some time," he said.

*Mr Parekh sounded optimistic about corporate earnings, though a lot of companies disappointed the Street in the June quarter. Normal monsoon rains and the passage of Goods and Services Tax (GST) are two factors that could provide further boost to the economy, he added.*

"GST (Bill) has been placed in parliament and there is consensus among political parties that GST is going to come through by April 17," he said.

*According to Mr Parekh, weeding out "high-level" corruption is one of the biggest highlights of the Modi government.

"All big contracts and large procurements are being done by e-auctions and e-procurements," he said.

The bankruptcy law, the JAM trinity (Prime Minister Jan Dhan Yojana (PMJDY), Aadhaar and Mobile connectivity) and direct benefit transfer (DBT) are some other highlights of the Modi government, Mr Parekh said.*


http://profit.ndtv.com/news/economy...nts-performance-1439176?pfrom=home-topstories

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abingdonboy

@anant_s bro, I'd love to see your analysis on the NCR's RRTS that is now being progressed by the Delhi govt.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anant_s

Abingdonboy said:


> @anant_s bro, I'd love to see your analysis on the NCR's RRTS that is now being progressed by the Delhi govt.


I'll get a word from my brother who is in Gurgaon, on this.
New Delhi of all cities in world (& i mean even ahead of Beijing), needs to get a massive investment in clean public transport system, otherwise it will become a living hell (ie if it hasn't already). Kind of air quality is so poor, i pity elderly and children who have to brave all the pollution.
A number of companies have submitted plans for improving public transport which will not only cut down the time of commuting but also pollution from vehicles. the only trouble is with kind of relations state and central government have, it is really difficult to see anything more than acquisitions on each other.
Honestly speaking Delhi hasn't done much since Common wealth games, when huge focus on improving city meant bit of improvement in public transportation as well. But since then, nothing much has happened.

+++
A lot of industries are now coming towards South West side (beyond bhiwadi) and i've seen a lot of people having to travel on pathetic roads for work. Just hope RRTS improves this aspect at least.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abingdonboy

anant_s said:


> I'll get a word from my brother who is in Gurgaon, on this.
> New Delhi of all cities in world (& i mean even ahead of Beijing), needs to get a massive investment in clean public transport system, otherwise it will become a living hell (ie if it hasn't already). Kind of air quality is so poor, i pity elderly and children who have to brave all the pollution.
> A number of companies have submitted plans for improving public transport which will not only cut down the time of commuting but also pollution from vehicles. the only trouble is with kind of relations state and central government have, it is really difficult to see anything more than acquisitions on each other.
> Honestly speaking Delhi hasn't done much since Common wealth games, when huge focus on improving city meant bit of improvement in public transportation as well. But since then, nothing much has happened.


To be fair, the Delhi metro is growing quite rapidly (Phase 3 is almost complete, phase 4 is going to be started shortly and a phase 5 is being drawn up), the "Rupid metro" is being expanded in Gurgaon and they are looking at "driverless pods" also. Then the RRTS will be constructed to interlink all the NCR:

_The NCR Planning Board initially identified eight corridors for the express rail network, where trains with rapid acceleration and braking would operate at a maximum speed of 180 km/h:
_

_Delhi – Sonipat – Panipat (111 km);_
_Delhi – Ghaziabad – Meerut (90 km);_
_Delhi – Gurgaon – Rewari – Alwar (180 km);_
_Delhi – Hapur (57 km); _
_Delhi – Khurja (83 km); _
_Delhi – Ballabgarh – Palwal (60 km); _
_Delhi – Baghpat (56 km); _
_Delhi – Rohtak (70 km)_

http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/...ingh-to-lead-delhi-regional-rail-project.html

A task force established by the Planning Commission subsequently prioritised the three routes to Alwar, Panipat and Meerut, which together have an estimated cost of Rs722bn. 

The NCR will have quite extensive public transport in the not too distant future.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## anant_s

Abingdonboy said:


> Delhi – Gurgaon – Rewari – Alwar (180 km);


This should be interesting and having far reaching consequences.
Delhi Mumbai Industrial Corridor will run roughly parallel to this sector and beyond. So we are looking at new townships, industrial parks and skill development institutes along with hospitality industry coming along. So in future a lot of population will move here and Rapid Rail system will be a necessity.
Conceptually Rail Rapid Transit System can be understood as a cross between extremely quick accelerating and fast sub-urban metro trains and long distance trains. These do not have start stop start cycle as frequent as Metro trains, but these cover longer distance (typically upto 250 kms).
The cities you have mentioned lie approximately 200-250 km radius of Delhi and here RRTS can help in reducing commute time from Delhi to those cities. The biggest advantage this system brings is de-congesting cities as, if people are connected to a large city through an efficient fast system (say 1-1.5 hour travel), they may actually live away from city. This keeps property prices in check, donot pose additional burden on existing public utilities (power, water, sanitation, education, telecom etc) and allow spread out development. 
Let us hope Delhi implements this system quickly so that other metro cities too can emulate.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## proud_indian

*Now, an outside expert in railway board*
August 2, 2016, 2:44 AM IST News Desk in TOI News | India | TOI

NEW DELHI: In a big move to overhaul colonial-era railway bureaucracy, the Modi government has decided to allow lateral entry of external talent for one senior position in the railway board, reorganise the top decision-making body on functional lines and rework the policy of appointments of GMs and DRMs to eliminate discretion.

The Appointment Committee of Cabinet (ACC) decided to create a post of Advisor (resource mobilisation & development) which will be filled through lateral entry, aiming to accelerate the modernisation efforts to revamp the state-run transporter.

The ministerial panel, headed by Prime Minister Narendra Modi, also decided to reorganise the railway board on functional lines by creating post of member (infrastructure), member (rolling stock), member (traction).

At present, the board has members dealing with different departments such as engineering, traffic, mechanical, and staff apart from the financial commissioner. 

Over the years, inter-services rivalry has often resulted in blocking of key projects, impacting the government’s efforts to upgrade decaying rail infrastructure. 

While reserving the post of members for different railway services, the panel also decided to create post of DGs in railway board for three services — personnel, signal and telecom and stores —which don’t have representation as members.

In another move, the ACC has decided to discontinue entry of officers through the Special Class Railway Apprentice Examination (SCRA) in Indian Railway Services for mechanical engineers. Started in 1927, the SCRA involved selection to the undergraduate programme in mechanical engineering at the Indian Railway Institute of Mechanical and Electrical Engineering (IRIMEE) at Jamalpur.

Jamalpur graduates — being the youngest to enter railway service — have usually had a disproportionately high share of senior level posts as divisional railway managers (DRMs) and general managers (GMs).

The selection process for GMs and DRMs has also being changed drastically to eliminate discretion in top level appointments which were mired in controversy during the UPA regime due to alleged corrupt practices, highlighted by the arrest of railway board member Mahesh Kumar and delay in filling large number of vacancies.

The DRM posts will be distributed as per strength of railway services and posting will be based on service-wise seniority eliminating the possibility of pick and choose.

http://blogs.timesofindia.indiatimes.com/toi-news/now-an-outside-expert-in-railway-board/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Śakra

anant_s said:


> Yes, sadly NE states were ignored and let alone fast trains, even a good BG network itself took some doing.
> But in last 10 years, massive track gauge conversion and electrification of tracks upto Guwahati (expected to completed by 2018) has been taken. I've already mentioned how all NE state capitals are now being connected to Delhi through a direct BG line.
> A small note on trains operating at slow speed. The reason for that is Railways operating responsibly and trying to protect elephants. A lot of railway lines from bengal to NE states pass through thick forests and these being habitat of Elephants, trains ply at very slow speed (sometimes less than 50 kph) should there be a requirement of sudden braking. This of course has bearing on overall average speed.



Tracks should have been built on pillars.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anant_s

Śakra said:


> Tracks should have been built on pillars.


That is a solution, unfortunately it adds hugely to the cost. A more cost effective solution here is to do survey and find points on tracks where elephants pass cross the tracks. It is an established fact that Elephants move in hordes and have fixed pattern of movement (both in terms of time and location). So what Railways does is use methods like patrolling of these sectors, use of rail side warning signs for drivers and avoiding night time trains and above all clamp speed limits.















here is a nice story on how these efforts are being put to reduce unfortunate casualties.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





With the growth of India’s economy, high-speed railways are increasingly cutting through prime elephant habitat, with fatal consequences: in the past ten years more than 100 elephants have been struck and killed by trains in India, and the toll keeps rising. 2010 was the worst on record, with at least 24 deaths recorded, while a spate of four collisions with trains claimed 16 elephant lives between 30th December 2012 and 4th February 2013, drawing renewed attention to this growing menace. Without preventive measures to protect elephants, their death toll will rise much further.




Fortunately, simple, but effective measures can be taken to significantly reduce the threat of trains striking elephants. These include the introduction of “go-slow” zones and warning signs in accident hotspots, the clearance of shrubbery around blind spots, workshops for train drivers, and running night patrols to alert drivers to elephants in the area. These were first introduced in 2002 in Rajaji National Park, Uttarakhand State, through a pioneering project led by the Wildlife Trust of India, which eliminated elephant deaths for the next ten years. And so we’ve been working with them since 2008 to replicate this success.

*Aim:*
To significantly reduce the number of elephants killed by trains throughout India

*Results:*
After Uttarakhand, the next state to receive attention was Assam, but unlike the contained space of Rajaji National Park, the problem in Assam is spread over a vast area, with sites up to 700km apart, nine important habitat areas and 26 critical railway sections. We have therefore had to focus our attention on key areas and develop intervention measures that are site-specific. In order to do so much time has been invested researching issues related to elephant movement, critical track sections, surrounding habitat, and other contributing factors to accidents. Having been working there since 2009, the Elephant Family-WTI field team now has a thorough understanding of where, when and why elephants cross the rail tracks.

The following have all been carried out in Assam: the installation of 54 warning signs for train drivers, clearance of vegetation along the tracks, the strategic placing of posters on the issue in all priority areas to serve as a constant reminder to railway staff, and workshops for train drivers and other railway staff. Patrols along the tracks at night have continued to be one of the most effective measures for preventing accidents. Equipped with uniforms, reflective jackets, high-powered torches, raincoats and whistles etc, the patrol teams monitor the movement of elephants to drive them on when crossing the tracks and to alert any oncoming trains to bring them to a stop, thereby averting any potential accidents. Across six critical locations in Assam as many as 329 potential collisions between trains and elephants were averted in 2011, and a further 228 in 2012.

In India’s southern states of Kerala and Tamil Nadu, surveys of the tracks were carried out in 2010, and effective implementation of similar measures began in 2011. Night patrols along the tracks got underway in June 2011 on one of particularly critical stretch where a young female elephant was killed in August 2010. These patrols are using colour-coded lights to alert oncoming train drivers to the presence of elephants, and by the end of the year five accidents had been prevented on this stretch. Unlike Assam, this southern region does not suffer from insurgencies, and the colour-coded lights can be used without presenting a security risk.

In another departure from the measures used in Assam and elsewhere, three tree huts have been constructed along the tracks to help in monitoring elephant movement, particularly during the rainy season. Posters have been placed in key locations and public announcements have been made at railway stations to draw railway staff and the public’s attention to the issue. Twenty-two warning signs are being installed to alert train drivers to accident hotspots. Workshops have been held with train drivers, guards and stationmasters to introduce them to the required measures, and coordination meetings are held regularly with railway and forest officials.

Elephant Family was grateful to receive significant support from the Nando Peretti Foundation towards this project.

http://elephant-family.org/saving-elephants-on-indias-railways
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Local_Legend

*Indian Railways’ IRCTC installs ‘Namma’ toilets at Katra station*

In line with PM Modi's 'Swachh Bharat' vision, Indian Railways is installing 'Namma toilets' at various railway stations across the country. IRCTC (Indian Railway Catering and Tourism Corporation Limited) has installed two Namma toilets at the Katra Railway station in Jammu and Kashmir and these will be inaugurated by Railway Minister Suresh Prabhu. Namma toilets are basically maintenance-free stainless steel toilets. CII Foundation has signed an MOU with IRCTC for construction of 15 prefabricated Namma toilet blocks, in and around seven railway stations. These are Katra, Jammu, Mumbai, Vijaywada, Varanasi, Amritsar and Lucknow. (Photo by IRCTC)







The toilets cost roughly Rs 17 lakh per block and take around four to five days to construct. The toilets are portable in nature, making them easy to fix anywhere with minimum use of space. (Photo by IRCTC)






The block has eight units, comprising two male modules, one female module, one handicap module and four urinals. According to Railways, the Namma toilets are easy to clean. No use of acids or bleaches is required, says Indian Railways. (Photo by IRCTC)






The advantage of these toilets is that they can be installed in areas where drainage system is not available. They have a septic tank with a bio-enzyme based treatment system. This system treats waste for harmful bacteria.

http://www.financialexpress.com/pho...lls-namma-toilets-at-katra-station-5-facts/5/


----------



## Local_Legend

*Redeveloping 400 stations: After some delay, plan chugs off from Rail Bhawan*

Indian Railways is preparing to seek Cabinet approval to let foreign governments and public sector undertakings redevelop its stations in a fresh thrust to the flagship railway infrastructure project of the NDA government.

After a year of lull, during which Prime Minister Narendra Modi himself as well as the Prime Minister’s Office (PMO) have multiple times nudged the Railways to speed up the redevelopment of 400 stations in the country, Rail Bhawan has finally picked up the pace to sort things out after the Habibganj project in Bhopal was awarded to Bansal Pathways recently.

The work is now centered around tying up with various players in different models of engagements for redeveloping all the 400 stations. This is because it is being thought that Indian Railway Station Development Corporation (IRSDC), which anchored the Habibganj station bidding process, may not have the wherewithal to do so for all the 400 stations.

So on the table now are models like award of work to foreign governments, special purpose vehicles with states, direct tie-ups with PSUs, “modified Swiss challenge” for its own zonal railways and more in Railway Minister Suresh Prabhu’s quest for partners in the mammoth exercise.

By August 15, Railways will appoint a strategic adviser, a consultancy firm, to carry out studies on feasibility and financial viability of all the stations up for redevelopment to give Railways a real idea about where each station stands as far as market value and commercial scope is concerned vis-à-vis the grand scheme of redevelopment. This will be the first such exercise in Indian Railways. Technical bids to select the firm was opened on Friday. In the fray are global consulting firms of repute.

The various models

Railways is already in talks with governments of Belgium, South Korea, France, Spain, the UK and China to offer either a station each or a cluster of stations as part of redevelopment through government-to-government contract.

Similarly, PSUs, either its own or others will be roped in, to take up a few stations too.

For instance, in cases of stations where commercial players may not be too interested to invest—typically signifying a rate of return of less than 10 per cent — PSUs and foreign governments might be better placed to participate.

Railways is also in the process of creating special purpose vehicles in joint ventures with governments of Chhattisgarh and Maharashtra specifically for station development.

Modified Swiss challenge

Lastly, the zonal railways will get to redevelop some stations on their own by following the “modified Swiss challenge” methodology. In that, zones will approach the markets soliciting plans and financial models for developing a station. From the proposals it receives, it will select the best one. Then it will disclose that proposal to the open market again inviting anyone to better it. If no one betters it, the developer with the proposal gets the contract. If someone matches it, then the developer gets the first right to refuse. And if the market throws up a better offer, Railways is free to accept it. In the interest of transparency, each zonal railway will form a panel of experts to evaluate the proposal.

In the pipeline are more ideas like borrowing from the World Bank to develop stations on its own, without involving private developers. But that might come at a later stage, sources said.

“The strategic adviser will be engaged for an overall roadmap and execution of the whole plan. As it is, the next six-eight months timeline is set. After Habibganj, contracts for Surat and Gandhinagar will be awarded by this time. Since each station and each state is unique, we require a professional agency to tell us how best to go about adopting the various models for the 400 stations,” said a senior Railway ministry official.

The Habibganj deal

By November 2019, the first redeveloped station of Hahibganj will be ready. The developer Bansal Pathways will carry out financial closure by November this year. That means it will demonstrate to railways that it has tied up assured funding of Rs 450 crore for the project. Then the foundation stone will be laid signifying start of work. It will take three years to upgrade the station and five more years to build the entire commercial development of land and airspace.

In the Habibganj deal, Bansal has to give Railways a redeveloped station as per the transporter’s specifications for Rs 100 crore. After that, it can do commercial development worth Rs 350 crore. In the revenue sharing arrangement, Bansal gets to keep everything except proceeds from ticket sales. It gets advertising rights as well. Bansal will keep the commercial property for 45 years after which Railways will get back its ownership. The total commercial development of land and airspace to be undertaken would be around 11 lakh square feet.

But IRSDC is in the process of concluding preliminary work for stations like Surat and Gandhinagar. It has other stations like Delhi’s Bijwasan and Anand Vihar, Chandigarh, Shivajinagar (Pune), and SAS Nagar (Mohali). By next financial year, IRSDC will have some more stations in its kitty.


http://indianexpress.com/article/in...-delay-plan-chugs-off-building-india-2950517/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

Nearly 58 lakh pensioners bank accounts to come under Pradhan Mantri Jan-Dhan Yojana 

http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...ntri-jan-dhan-yojana/articleshow/53506605.cms

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ashok321

Lupin arm buys 21 Japanese generics for Rs 1,000 crore


----------



## anant_s

Official Press release by Indian railways on yesterday's trials of TALGO on New Delhi Mumbai sector.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## proud_indian

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/760676247127126016

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ankit Kumar 002

100 WAP5s delivered. 

http://elocos.railnet.gov.in/Holding/holding_08_16.pdf

Next month , 3 more to be delivered. 2 To GZB and 1 to BRC.

Note :- There are 2 new electric loco sheds either under commissioning or proposed. [Excluding ELS for DFCs]
1.ELS at Bilaspur. (Proposed ) 
2.KJGY ( Khan Alam Pura Junction And Goods Yard ) ( Newly Commissioned )

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## anant_s

Ankit Kumar 002 said:


> KJGY


Khan Alam Pura was commissioned about an year and a half. It presently homes WAG 7 only and once Barauni Guwahati routes gets fully electrified, it will be a really big shed. The said line is developed as a bypass route to NDLS CNB MGS grand chord which is terribly congested.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Local_Legend

@anant_s 

Sir, 

Wish to read your views about last rail budget and current status of our railway. 
There are lots of things happening but some unsolved puzzles also is there such as Rail coach factory to be started at Palakkad. 
If you have spare time in this week, I'm politly asking a few mins of its to this.


----------



## Local_Legend

*Tracking history: Century-old saloon coach restored*

Chennai: For the gora sahib travelling to inspect the pride of the British Raj - the railway, the glass windows once framed the undulating arid landscape of the Marathwada region. Close to 100 years after it first trundled down the line connecting Nagpur to Jabalpur, the same coach has now been restored to its former glory and rests in the regional railway museum in the city.

Railway Board sanctioned for the museum in Chennai, only to find that it was sent to a museum in Pune," said Jagadeesan N, senior engineer, planning and furnishing at the Integral Coach Factory (ICF), Chennai. While walking around the railway yard, Jagadeesan and his colleague came across the century-old coach, which served as a saloon for railway officers. "It was part of a narrow gauge train. The wood had rotted, leaving gaping holes, and the metal was twisted. We could vaguely make out that the coach once had a bedroom, a kitchen and a bathroom," said Jagadeesan. They also identified three other coaches, which was part of the rich history of the narrow gauge lines that criss-crossed India: A postal coach, another a first-class compartment and a third guard-cum-luggage van. These coaches were part of the trains that used to run between Nagpur andChhindwara and Jabalpur.

While narrow-gauge lines are now restricted only to a few routes in hilly terrains, there were once more than 100 narrow-gauge lines in the country. Until 2015, narrow gauge lines covered only 2,000km of the total 1.15lakh km of the railway network. With a 622-km network, the Nagpur division of South-East Central Railway is considered one of the biggest narrow gauge (NG) routes in Indian Railways at present

The four coaches were brought by road from Nagpur on three trailer trucks. But it wasn't until six years later that the railway museum officials here got funds to refurbish the coaches. "As of now, we have renovated only the 1906 coach as it required extensive work," said Arun Devraj, curator of the museum here. The wooden walls were painted, the metal floor welded and colonial furniture introduced to recreate the era when narrow-gauge trains weren't just valued as heritage but were a lifeline. Officials are now in the process of renovating the postal coach with the help of private players, following which they will begin work on the other two coaches, which were manufactured in 1968. 
Arun said the 100-year-old renovated coach has been thrown open to visitors, which mostly comprises school children. "Unlike in other railway museums where people are not allowed to touch the exhibits, visitors here can sit inside a coupe and relive a bygone era," he said.

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...aloon-coach-restored/articleshow/53531284.cms

*Ashok Kumar Gupta is GM of SWR*

Ashok Kumar Gupta
has assumed office as general manager of South Western Railway (SWR).

Mr. Gupta, an engineering graduate, took charge on Tuesday. He was the director of Indian Railways Institute of Mechanical and Electrical Engineering, Jamalpur, before assuming the new post.

Mr. Gupta joined Indian Railways in 1981, and has served in several executive and managerial positions in various railway zonessince then.

http://www.thehindu.com/todays-pape...k-kumar-gupta-is-gm-of-swr/article8940165.ece

*Sudhanshu Mani appointed as new GM for ICF*


Sudhanshu Mani has been appointed as General Manager, Integral Coach Factory. Prior to this, he was Chief Mechanical Engineer, Rail Wheel Factory, Yelahanka Bengaluru.

Mani belongs to 1979 batch of Indian Railways Service of Mechanical Engineers (IRSME). He has over 36 years of experience in Indian Railways and worked in areas like workshop management, railway operations, project management, planning and R&D.

In his earlier capacities, he had worked as Advisor (Minister), Berlin, at Embassy of India, Germany; Divisional Railway Manager, South Western Railway, Bengaluru; Executive Director in Research Designs & Standards Organisation (RDSO), Lucknow and Chief Workshop Manager, Lallaguda Workshop, says an ICF release.

http://www.thehindubusinessline.com...ppointed-as-new-gm-for-icf/article8938630.ece



*
Railways' passenger earnings fall by nearly 10% *

The financial effect of social service obligation on railways for the fiscal 2015-16 is Rs 24,938.57 crore, Minister of State for Railways Rajen Gohain said in a written reply.

The passenger earnings of the Indian Railway for first quarter of 2016-17 (upto June-16) is is 9.97 percent less than the Budget proportion of Rs 12,845.41 crore during the said period at Rs 11,629.31 crore, Lok Sabha was told today.

The financial effect of social service obligation on railways for the fiscal 2015-16 is Rs 24,938.57 crore, Minister of State for Railways Rajen Gohain said in a written reply.

He said the earnings of passenger segment of railways for 2015-16 is Rs 44,283.26 crore.

Railways carry out certain transport activities which are uneconomic in nature but conducted in the larger interest of the society.

Commodities like fruit and vegetables, bamboos, paper, sugarcane, manufactured cotton, charcoal, brick tiles and firewood among others were transported by railways at "below cost operation" as social service obligation.

Losses incurred on such services, staff welfare and law and order costs, are assessed every year and termed as social service obligation of railways, Gohain added.


http://www.moneycontrol.com/news/economy/railways-passenger-earnings-fall-by-nearly-10_7192221.html

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ashok321




----------



## Ankit Kumar 002

@anant_s Tejas Trains ... Just wondering when we have Shatabdi, then .....?

Tejas train: Indian Railways may start getting coaches by August-end
By: Swarnim Ajay | Published: August 4, 2016 3:51 PM

Indian Railways has placed an order for one Tejas rake consisting of 14 chair cars, 3 executive chair cars and 3 power cars with the RCF.
Indian Railways-led by Suresh Prabhu may start getting Tejas coaches by the end of this month. Coaches of the train are being made at the Rail Coach Factory at Kapurthala, Punjab and will be handed over to the Ministry of Railways by August end. “In the initial phase, 1 chair car, 1 executive chair car and 1 power car coaches will be handed over to the Railways by the end of August,” a RCF official said. Indian Railways has placed an order for one Tejas rake consisting of 14 chair cars, 3 executive chair cars and 3 power cars with the RCF.
Tejas will operate at speeds of 130 kmph and above and offer onboard services such as entertainment, local cuisine, WiFi. Tejas coaches will be equipped with 22 new features, including entertainment screens for each passenger along with phone socket and LED boards for communicating safety instructions. There will be water level indicators in bio-vacuum toilets, sensorised taps and hand driers. Both Tejas and Hamsafar will have CCTVs, and fire and smoke detection and suppression system.
In pic: Tejas coaches under construction at Rail Coach Factory
Tejas chair car (Image by RCF)
The train will have high-tech entertainment units, Wi-Fi facility and integrated braille displays, to give its passengers the feel of world-class travel.
Lavatory fitted with soap dispenser, hair dryer (Image by RCF)
We look at some other key features:
1) Tejas coaches will have Executive Class and Chair Cars, while those of Hamsafar will have 3-AC.
2) Tejas coaches will be equipped with 22 new features, including entertainment screens for each passenger along with hand phone socket and LED boards for communicating safety instructions.
3) There will be water level indicators in bio-vacuum toilets, sensorised taps and hand driers.
4) Attempts have been made to provide state-of-the-art facilities in Tejas, including tea and coffee vending machines, magazines and snack tables, according to reports.
In pic: Tejas coaches under construction at Rail Coach Factory (Image RCF)
The route of the train hasn’t been decided yet. Meanwhile, RCF has already handed over one rake of the proposed Humsafar train to Indian Railways. Railways had placed an order for 5 Humsafar rakes with RCF, consisting of 19 3-tier AC coaches and 2 power cars. Humsafar has been proposed as a fully air-conditioned third AC service with an optional service for meals.
http://www.financialexpress.com/ind...ing-coaches-by-august-end/338229/?Socialmedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PARIKRAMA

Lovely view of three gateways to tunnels on the Kasara Ghats near Igatpuri!

This is another super shot

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## anant_s

*Oldest Electric Locomotive on IR.*
commissioned on 1 May 1973, 20472 (WAM 4 class) is oldest surviving locomotive still working (departmental duties only). It belongs to Ghaziabad Shed of Northern Railways

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Grevion

anant_s said:


> View attachment 323264
> 
> 
> *Oldest Electric Locomotive on IR.*
> commissioned on 1 May 1973, 20471 (WAM 4 class) is oldest surviving locomotive still working (departmental duties only). It belongs to Ghaziabad Shed of Northern Railways


Looks like the grandpa of WAP-5s. 
You can see the experience of four decades on its face.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## proud_indian

*Tejas train: Indian Railways may start getting coaches by August-end*

*Indian Railways-led by Suresh Prabhu may start getting Tejas coaches by the end of this month.*

By: Swarnim Ajay | Published: August 4, 2016 3:51 PM





Indian Railways has placed an order for one Tejas rake consisting of 14 chair cars, 3 executive chair cars and 3 power cars with the RCF.
Indian Railways-led by Suresh Prabhu may start getting Tejas coaches by the end of this month. Coaches of the train are being made at the Rail Coach Factory at Kapurthala, Punjab and will be handed over to the Ministry of Railways by August end. “In the initial phase, 1 chair car, 1 executive chair car and 1 power car coaches will be handed over to the Railways by the end of August,” a RCF official said. Indian Railways has placed an order for one Tejas rake consisting of 14 chair cars, 3 executive chair cars and 3 power cars with the RCF.

Tejas will operate at speeds of 130 kmph and above and offer onboard services such as entertainment, local cuisine, WiFi. Tejas coaches will be equipped with 22 new features, including entertainment screens for each passenger along with phone socket and LED boards for communicating safety instructions. There will be water level indicators in bio-vacuum toilets, sensorized taps and hand driers. Both Tejas and Hamsafar will have CCTVs, and fire and smoke detection and suppression system.
In pic: Tejas coaches under construction at Rail Coach Factory






Tejas chair car (Image by RCF)

The train will have high-tech entertainment units, Wi-Fi facility and integrated braille displays, to give its passengers the feel of world-class travel.






Lavatory fitted with soap dispenser, hair dryer (Image by RCF)

We look at some other key features:
1) Tejas coaches will have Executive Class and Chair Cars, while those of Hamsafar will have 3-AC.
2) Tejas coaches will be equipped with 22 new features, including entertainment screens for each passenger along with hand phone socket and LED boards for communicating safety instructions.
3) There will be water level indicators in bio-vacuum toilets, sensorized taps and hand driers.
4) Attempts have been made to provide state-of-the-art facilities in Tejas, including tea and coffee vending machines, magazines and snack tables, according to reports.






In pic: Tejas coaches under construction at Rail Coach Factory (Image RCF)

The route of the train hasn’t been decided yet. Meanwhile, RCF has already handed over one rake of the proposed Humsafar train to Indian Railways. Railways had placed an order for 5 Humsafar rakes with RCF, consisting of 19 3-tier AC coaches and 2 power cars. Humsafar has been proposed as a fully air-conditioned third AC service with an optional service for meals.

http://www.financialexpress.com/ind...ing-coaches-by-august-end/338229/?Socialmedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ankit Kumar 002

anant_s said:


> View attachment 323264
> 
> 
> *Oldest Electric Locomotive on IR.*
> commissioned on 1 May 1973, 2047*2* (WAM 4 class) is oldest surviving locomotive still working (departmental duties only). It belongs to Ghaziabad Shed of Northern Railways



A typo from your side sir...

Loco Number 20471was scrapped in 2008 after its short service with MGS after being transferred from Ghaziabad.

Its brother 20474 too is alive doing departmental duties in LDH.

@anant_s Its claimed that upto 4 MUed WAM4s have been used in past , any pic or video for them ? 

I have seen 5 MUed WDM3A/G3 shakti moving light ( 2 WDM3Aa were dead )but never a MUed WAM4....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ashok321

Singapore proposal to check food export limits worries India


----------



## Local_Legend

*Khojak tunnel, in Balochistan (British India)*

The 3.9 km Khojak Tunnel in the Killa Abdullah district of Balochistan was built by the British in 1891. Situated 1,945 meters above sea level, it was the longest tunnel in Pakistan before the Lowari Tunnel was built, and was featured on the Rs 5 bank note.

Constructed in three years, the railway passage, also known as Sheilla Bagh Tunnel, is so straight that light reflected from a mirror on one side reaches the other. 

According to a legend, the chief engineer of the tunnel committed suicide after its two ends did not meet on the day he had set for himself as a deadline. The reason, discovered later, was that the laborers did not work for one whole day and falsely reported that they did. 













As a tribute to this historical and architectural marvel and an important landmark, the photograph of the entrance of the tunnel, from Sheela Bagh end appears on the backside of old Five Rupees currency note of Pakistan (now replaced with a coin).






Khojak Pass is located in the Suleiman mountain range. To be exact, the tunnel is located across the Khawaja Amran offshoot of the Toba- Kakar mountains in the Quetta- Pishin district. The pass is some 70 miles from Quetta by rail, and it is here that famous Khojak Tunnel starts, the longest tunnel in the Indian subcontinent, and the fourth longest in the world when it was constructed in 1891. The crest is reached at Sheela-bagh railway station, which is at a height of 6,396 feet above sea level. Sheela Bagh was developed as the base camp for workers building the road and rail track through the pass. According to the local legend, the British officer in charge of the tunnel project fell in love with a dancer girl Sheela. So the sahib, on a tough assignment in a god forsaken place used to recall her beloved thus giving the same name to the place. Since then the place is being called as Sheela Bagh.








Beyond Sheela Bagh, the road rises to the top of pass and the rail track enters into the tunnel to emerge on the other side after covering a distance of 3.9 kilometres and leads towards the last railway station of Chaman. It is said that when the tunnel was being built, the work started from both ends and apparently when the engineer discovered that it was not meeting in the centre he attempted suicide. However, by means of a hill and a corner the situation was redeemed and the tunnel completed in 1892. The tunnel is straight but has a few rising and falling grades, the highest being reached at the centre, which is almost a hump. As the train reaches this spot, an automatic device rings a bell warning the engine driver that he is starting the downgrade. To light the tunnel for the gang men who regularly work there or the occasional inspections and visits, mirrors are used at both ends, which reflect sunlight into it. The employees deployed for this purpose so position the life – side mirrors that the entire passage of the straight tunnel is illuminated, which slide out of their slits when they are operated through the special mechanism devised to this end “.

The strategic location of the tunnel amid rugged landscape and possession of one of the longest tunnel used for railway track, makes it equally interesting rather more dramatic with wild panoramic views around, as compared to Khyber Pass. The construction of this road and rail track is without any doubt is a marvel of engineering if seen in the time period it was built, with sheer human muscles and manual labour. Hats off for the people who took this daring assignment and completed it for the development of the area and to provide an easy and a safe travelling route for the local people. It is also a lesson for us living in modern times to learn from the determination of those who thought and constructed this tunnel amid most hostile environment and inhospitable terrain. The tunnel and the road terminate at Chaman, the border town of Pakistan, opposite the Afghan Spin Boldak while Kandhar is situated at a distance of 125 kilometres away.

http://pakistanpaedia.com/landmarks/khojak/khojak_railway_tunnel.htm

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
6


----------



## Local_Legend



Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

@anant_s 

I know I have asked this before, but I still find it weird how the Western DFC is to be operational by 2019/2020 but the freight trains for it have still not been ordered when the Eastern DFC's have (from Alstom).
--------------------------------------
--------------------------------------

+ @anant_s bro any chance you could post some pics/info on the support trains/equipment used by the IR like the automated track laying machines, ballast systems etc (I'm sure there are many that I simply don't know exist).

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## anant_s

Ankit Kumar 002 said:


> A typo from your side


oops... my bad. Corrected!



Abingdonboy said:


> I still find it weird how the Western DFC is to be operational by 2019/2020 but the freight trains for it have still not been ordered when the Eastern DFC's have (from Alstom).


Island commissioning of DFC sectors will be taken up on both sides, for example Sonagar Mughalsarai section gets commissioned this year. Test runs have already been done.
Initially (til the time reasonably long end to end connected sections are commissioned), IR will be running normal WAG 7 and WAG 9 powered trains on these sections.
General understanding is that, by the time last section on both DFC gets commissioned in 2020-21, Hitachi, Alstom and GE locomotives would've started arriving.
You would also recall, that for all three contracts, first few pieces will be brought in assembled condition, so their operation will begin by schedule (even if there are delays in Indian factory establishment).
One more info, Hitachi loco for WDFC is slated to be manufactured at Dankuni (WB). This facility is in advance stages of establishment and therefore for 200 Japanese locos, there should not be much of problem, once they sort of pricing issue and sign a contract.
As per my information Alstom too is gearing up for execution of contract. Hope Bihar government now assists both the loco projects in state to come up on time. Budgetary provisions have already been made in this years railway budget.



PARIKRAMA said:


> Lovely view of three gateways to tunnels on the Kasara Ghats near Igatpuri!


The picture is taken from Mumbai Agra Highway, just after Kasara station. Amazing location!



Ankit Kumar 002 said:


> Its claimed that upto 4 MUed WAM4s have been used in past , any pic or video for them ?


the most i've seen is 3 (all alive). Scenes like 3 WAG 5 or WAG 7 is till quite common on Kirandul line.




But i do remember, some 15-16 years back, on day of railway budget, DD used to show a stock footage, where 4 WAG 5 all powered was present.
Now with advent of 3 phasers, not more than 2 locos are present on any train, with exception of a Python rake where a loco (or pair) may be present in between.



Abingdonboy said:


> automated track laying machines, ballast systems


Sunday, i'll post a writeup

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## anant_s



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Ankit Kumar 002

anant_s said:


> View attachment 323511


Means atleast 5 WDG5 built ?

And are all at Sabarmati? 

Bheems along with Gir Lions.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Grevion

https://www.google.co.in/url?sa=t&s...9wdlHUteK_YjNgyYA&sig2=A2obF8YkmLMomq5ppUBuKg
Above is the link to PDF version of the highlights of the Union Rail Budget 2016-2017.
Here are a few extracts -

*Financial Performance*
 2015-16- Savings of Rs. 8,720 crore neutralizing most of the revenue shortfall,
expected OR 90%;
 2016-17- Targeted Operating Ratio (OR) - 92%, restrict growth of Ordinary Working
Expenses by 11.6% after building in immediate impact of 7th PC, reductions planned in diesel and electricity consumption, Revenue generation targeted at Rs. 1,84,820 crore.

*Investments and Resources*
 Process bottlenecks overhauled including delegation of powers to functional levels;
average capital expenditure over 2009-14 is Rs. 48,100 crore, average growth of 8%
per annum.
 2015-16 investment would be close to double of the average of previous 5 years.
 2016-17 CAPEX pegged at Rs. 1.21 lakh crore; implementation through joint ventures with states, developing new frameworks for PPP, etc.

*Vision*
 By 2020, long-felt desires of the common man to be fulfilled i.e, reserved
accommodation on trains available on demand, time tabled freight trains, high end
technology to improve safety record, elimination of all unmanned level crossings,
improved punctuality, higher average speed of freight trains, semi high speed trains
running along the golden quadrilateral, zero direct discharge of human waste.

*2015-16-Achievements*
 Action initiated on 139 budget announcements of 2015-16

*Project execution *
 2015-16 - assured funding through LIC; commissioning of 2,500 kms Broad Gauge
lines; commissioning of 1,600 kms of electrification, highest ever. In 2016-17 -
targeted commissioning 2,800 kms of track; commissioning Broad Gauge lines @
over 7 kms per day against an average of about 4.3 kms per day in the last 6 years.
Would increase to about 13 kms per day in 2017-18 and 19 kms per day in 2018-19;
will generate employment of about 9 crore man days in 2017-18 and 14 crore man
days in 2018-19. Outlay for railway electrification increased in 2016-17 by almost 50%; target to electrify 2,000 kms.

*Dedicated Freight Corridor* 
 Almost all contracts for civil engineering works to be awarded by March 31st 2016; 
Rs. 24,000 crore contracts awarded since November 2014 as against Rs. 13,000 crore 
contracts awarded in last 6 years; propose to take up North-South, East-West & East 
Coast freight corridors through innovative financing including PPP.

*North East*
 BG Lumding-Silchar section in Assam opened thus connecting Barak Valley with rest of the country; Agartala brought on to the BG network. States of Mizoram and
Manipur shortly to come on BG map of the country with commissioning of the 
Kathakal-Bhairabi and Arunachal-Jiribam Gauge Conversion projects.

*Make in India*
Finalised bids for two loco factories; proposed to increase the current procurement of train sets by 30%.

*Other major achievements*
 Energy: annualized savings of Rs. 3,000 crore to be achieved in the next financial
year itself, a year earlier than announced; achieved by procuring power directly at
competitive rates using IR’s status as Deemed Distribution Licensee.
 Rail University – initially identified the National Academy of Indian Railways at
Vadodara.

*The Way Ahead*
_Improving quality of travel _

For the unreserved passenger –
 Antyodaya Express unreserved, superfast service.
 Deen Dayalu coaches – unreserved coaches with potable water and higher number of mobile charging points.

For the reserved passenger –
 Humsafar - fully air-conditioned third AC service with an optional service for meals
 Tejas - will showcase the future of train travel in India. Will operate at speeds of 130
kmph and above.Will offer onboard services such as entertainment, local cuisine, Wi-
Fi, etc. through one service provider for ensuring accountability and improved
customer satisfaction
 Humsafar and Tejas to ensure cost recovery through tariff and non-tariff measures
 UDAY - overnight double-decker, Utkrisht Double-Decker Air-conditioned Yatri
Express on the busiest routes, has the potential to increase carrying capacity by almost 40%.

*Travel Insurance to passengers *
to offer optional travel insurance for rail journeys at the time of booking.

*Hourly booking of retiring rooms*
will be handed over to IRCTC.

*Janani sewa*
children’s menu items on trains, baby foods, hot milk and hot water would be made available.


*Improving customer interface*
skilling our front-end staff and those we employ through our service providers, information boards in trains enumerating the on-board services and also GPS based digital displays inside coaches to provide real time information regarding upcoming halts. Work underway on installation of a high-tech centralized network of 20,000 screens across 2000 stations for enabling real time flow of information to passengers and also unlock huge advertising potential. All A1 class stations will be manned with duly empowered Station Directors supported by cross functional teams; to make one person
accountable for all facilities on trains.

*High Speed Rail*
passenger corridor from Ahmedabad to Mumbai being undertaken with the assistance of the Government of Japan. SPV for implementing high speed projects will be registered this month. Prime benefit would be providing IR with technology advancements and new manufacturing capability.

*Winning back the lost modal share *
*Expanding the freight basket of IR - *to start time-tabled freight container, parcel and
special commodity trains on a pilot basis, container sector would be opened to all trafficbarring coal, specified mineral ores and part-loads during the non-peak season. All existing terminals/sheds would be granted access to container traffic, where considered feasible.
*
Rationalising the tariff structure – *undertake review of tariff policy to evolve a competitive
rate structure vis a vis other modes, permit multi-point loading/unloading and apply
differentiated tariffs to increase utilization of alternate routes, explore possibility of signing
long term tariff contracts with our key freight customers using pre-determined price
escalation principles.

*Building terminal capacity - *proposed to develop Rail side logistics parks and warehousing in PPP mode, 10 goods sheds will be developed by TRANSLOC, the Transport Logistics Company of India, in 2016-17. To soon inaugurate India’s first rail auto hub in Chennai. Encourage development of cold storage facilities on vacant land near freight terminals. Local farmers and fisherman would be given preferential usage of the facility. A policy in this regard would be issued in the next 3 months.

*Sashaktikaran*
Improving our planning practices
To set up a Railway Planning & Investment Organisation for drafting medium (5
years) and long (10 years) term corporate plans; identify projects which fulfill the
corporate goal. Prepare a National Rail Plan to harmonise and integrate the rail network with other modes of transport and create synergy for achieving seamless multi-modal transportation network across the country

*Shodh aur vikas *
Investing in the future: to set up a R&D organization, a Special Railway Establishment for Strategic Technology & Holistic Advancement, SRESTHA. RDSO will now focus only on day to day issues while SRESTHA would drive long term research.

*Budget Estimates 2016-17*

 The intention to improve revenues and ensure appropriate investments which can
continue the road-map of decongestion and enhance line-capacity enhancement as
detailed in 2015-16. The focus is on enhanced CAPEX with a mix of various sources of funding in order to ensure that the projects are given assured funding.

 Gross Traffic Receipts kept at Rs 1,84,820 crore . Passenger earnings growth has been
pegged at 12.4 % and earnings target budgeted at Rs. 51,012 crore. The freight traffic is pegged at incremental traffic of 50 million tonnes, anticipating a healthier growth in the core sector of economy. Goods earnings is accordingly proposed at Rs. 1, 17,933 crore. Other coaching and sundries projected at Rs. 6,185 crore and Rs. 9,590.3 crore respectively.

 OWE provides for the implementation of the 7th CPC.

 Pension outgo budgeted at Rs 45,500 crore in 2016-17.

 Railways are preparing a Plan size of Rs. 1,21,000 crore in 2016-17.
@anant_s sir your thoughts.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## anant_s

Ankit Kumar 002 said:


> Means atleast 5 WDG5 built ?


Yes Ankit!

DLW has set a target for 8 more this year.

Here is one picture from Sundar Mukherjee who shared it with me, after his visit to DLW recently.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ankit Kumar 002

http://www.irfca.org/apps/locos/show/14335
Says that Gooty will be allotted 3/4/5... any particular reason for allotment down south ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anant_s

Ankit Kumar 002 said:


> http://www.irfca.org/apps/locos/show/14335
> Says that Gooty will be allotted 3/4/5... any particular reason for allotment down south ?


Iron ore freight line traffic is the only reason that comes to mind. Besides GY has a well established maintenance facility for EMD locos.
btw,

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anant_s

*Evolution of Locomotives on Indian Railways*​

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
8


----------



## proud_indian



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## proud_indian

*Art Attack: 36 stations to get a makeover as part of Mumbai’s biggest beautification drive!*

Written by Local Press Co Staff on August 3, 2016



​
Beautified Borivali Railway Station​In a first, 36 Mumbai suburban railway stations are set to get a makeover in the city’s biggest ever beautification drive in October this year.

The 36 stations, across both Western and Central line, will be cleaned, painted and beautified with murals and artwork over a seven day period. The drive will commence on October 2 and culminate on October 8.

The drive is a joint effort by Mumbai-based NGO Making a Difference (MAD) and Mumbai First, a think-tank working for the betterment of the city.
​The beautification programme, called ‘Hamara Station Hamari Shaan’ is part of an initiative called Daan Utsav, a volunteer driven initiative that encourages people to do any act of giving of their choice.

According to a MAD volunteer, 12,000 students and working professionals from the city have already signed on the participate in the beautification drive. The NGO has also received sponsors for the beautification of 25 stations, which can cost anywhere between Rs 3 to 5 lakh per station.
The project entails beautifying the entire station premises, including staircases, foot-over-bridges (FOBs), booking windows, entrances, platforms etc. The mural and artwork at each station will depict a different theme based on the area’s culture, heritage and popular places.

Worli-based architect Manisha Rangnekar is spearheading the design part of the drive. The group has also organized a contest to encourage more designers and artists to lend a ‘creative’ hand with the project.

In the past, the group has also been lauded for the beautification of Borivali, Khar and Matunga railway stations.
​The stations covered under the October drive are:

*Western Railway*
Churchgate, Marine Lines, Charni Road, Grant Road, Mumbai Central, Mahalaxmi, Lower Parel, Elphinstone Road, Dadar, Bandra, Santacruz, Vile Parle, Andheri, Jogeshwari, Goregaon, Malad, Kandivali, Dahisar. Matunga, Khar and Borivali.

*Central Railway*
Masjid Bunder, Sandhurst Road, Byculla or Bhaykhala, Chinchpokli, Currey Road, Parel, Sion, Kurla, Ghatkopar, Vikhroli, Kanjurmarg, Bhandup, Nahur, Mulund and Thane.
Those who wish to lend a hand as a volunteer, can do so by following the instructions mentioned here.





​
Beautified Matunga Railway Station​



​
Beautified Khar Railway Station

http://localpress.co.in/2016/08/art...er-part-mumbais-biggest-beautification-drive/​

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/761847087457677312

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/761847353145909248

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## anant_s

*WDG 5 50004*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## MKC

*BD moves to restore five missing links*




Munima Sultana

Bangladesh has moved to develop rail corridors with India for trans-border train connectivity to facilitate trade and investment under the BBIN bloc.

Officials said as part of the move, Bangladesh Railway has undertaken several projects to reestablish railway link through Chilahati and Birol-Radhikapur borders which are to connect with Bhutan and Nepal respectively.

They said a project to convert the meter-gauge rail track to broad-gauge one from Dinajpur to Birol-Radhikapur point has already been under implementation.

But a new proposal to resume rail link between Chilahati of Nilphamari district and Holdibari of JAlpaiguri of India has been mooted for facilitating connectivity with Bhutan, one of the four nations in the Bangladesh-Bhutan-India- Nepal (BBIN) bloc.

Bangladesh and India have seven railway interchange points, of which three are now under operation. Of the four closure points, Chilahati-Holdibari interchange remained suspended since 1965-the year when India and Pakistan fought a war.

BR officials said under the new project, 7.5-kilometre broad-gauge rail track will be set up inside Bangladesh while India will have to construct a 5.0-km stretch within its territory to reach Hasimara, the border with Bhutan.

Though Bhutan and Nepal do not have rail connectivity within their territories, the officials said, the plan was taken to facilitate freights through multimodal way.

"If we could reach goods to Indian borders, any goods could be transported to the two Himalayan countries by road from there," said an official involved with the projects.

He said Nepal has already taken up a project to establish 25-kilometre rail line from Biratnagar to Zogobani after developing an inland container terminal at Biratnagar recently.

However, it is learnt that the Indian side has no project yet to develop missing link of rails inside its territory from Chilahati.

Another source said the government is interested in reestablishing rail connectivity with India by reviving all five routes for boosting regional trade.

The routes are Benapole-Bangaon, Birol-Radhikapur, Banglabandha-Shiliguri-Nepal, Akhaura-Agartala, and Khulna-Kolkata.

A meeting held at the Prime Minister's Office in April also stressed the need for undertaking rail-connectivity projects like Radhikapur (India)-Birol (Bangladesh), Chilahati (Bangladesh)-Haldibari (India), Shahbazpur (Bangladesh)-Mahisasan (India), Akhaura (Bangladesh)-Agartala (India) and Feni (Bangladesh)-Belonia (India).

The BR official said freight trade between Bangladesh and India has been carried out through Benapole and Rohonpur. But limited goods are also carried through Rohonpur-Singhabad route which is connected with Jogobani on the India-Nepal border.

The BR has already taken project to establish Akhaura-Laksam dual-gauge rail track as well as Akhaura-Agartala rail link to facilitate train movement within northeastern India.

Though BBIN is an initiative to establish seamless movement of all modes of transport within the four South Asian countries after the signing of Motor Vehicle Agreement by the four nations' transport ministers on June 15, 2015, the initiative has been tried to be made popular by different quarters, including business community, to facilitate trade and business in the contiguous region.

smunima@yahoo.com
http://www.thefinancialexpress-bd.com/2016/08/05/40920/BD-moves-to-restore-five-missing-links
----------------------------

Three link already operational & five more links to become operational soon...
Red line are u/c or upcoming links.

http://indiarailinfo.com/atlas








PARIKRAMA said:


> @anant_s
> Fantastic share Sir, Assam being my home state is very much dependent on this train. Such long distance trains were the only way affordable to connect to Assam in the past.
> 
> Way back when i was in Gujarat i use to go to New Delhi in Chair Car overnight and then take a Rajdhani from New Delhi to Guwahati. The whole journey was so so long ... Towards the end its very boring as when you reach New Jalpaiguri, the train has a pilot train in front checking the tracks.
> 
> Of course that was the peak time when Bihar/Jharkhand combined had various gangs rushing to loot trains. and NE was infested with ULFA.. peak time of militancy issues.
> 
> The train network in Assam i wish could improve a lot. Travelling from Guwahati (Lower Assam) to Upper Assam is a nightmare. Roads have improved but most places potholes are enough to take a dip and bath there. There is a a even bigger issue of trains being slow
> 
> Take for example Guwahati to Dibrugarh a distance of 550 odd kms. How much time it should take as per your own guesstimates. ...
> 
> Now look at this
> 
> 
> View attachment 322734
> 
> 
> http://indiarailinfo.com/search/546/7288?&s0=19&sr=0
> 
> The Reds shows the average trains running lates in Minutes and hours.
> 
> Look at Durations. The 05595 tarin no does not reach complete destination so pls ignore that.
> 
> Look at the avg speed in last column and durations. Even with Rajdhani with just 5-6 halts as seen in the lower side has an avg speed of 50 kmph.
> 
> Yet many folks normally take this train as they happily board around 7:25 pm and get off in the morning to get their work done.
> 
> Wish we could have a robust network around the place.
> 
> We also need proper Diesel or Electrical EMUs in Guwahati Region for better connectivity and ease of travel.


Oh! You are Assamese.
Even I don't know why North-East don't have many DMUs like J&K.
DMUs are best for short journeys.
Well in Rajasthan railway uses DMUs for 500 km journey.


Abingdonboy said:


> @anant_s bro, I'd love to see your analysis on the NCR's RRTS that is now being progressed by the Delhi govt.


AIK this was proposed by central UPA govt.
AAP govt has no role in it as now this proposal has been put into dustbin.
Meerut route was seen as most feasible but UP govt was not co-operating.
Current Rajasthan govt was keen on project but a small section falls in Rajasthan & other govts are not on same table.


Abingdonboy said:


> @anant_s
> 
> I know I have asked this before, but I still find it weird how the Western DFC is to be operational by 2019/2020 but the freight trains for it have still not been ordered when the Eastern DFC's have (from Alstom).
> --------------------------------------
> --------------------------------------
> 
> + @anant_s bro any chance you could post some pics/info on the support trains/equipment used by the IR like the automated track laying machines, ballast systems etc (I'm sure there are many that I simply don't know exist).


First made in Japan locos will be imported as they are funding the project, I think the number is 200.
You know traffic won't be peaked just in 2019 so existing locos also can be used for less traffic.
Speed will increase so less number of locos will be required.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ryuzaki

Where do India's taxes come from?










Answer-Maharashtra and Delhi are way ahead of the rest

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ankit Kumar 002

@anant_s @PARIKRAMA 
Delhi to Mumbai in 12 hours 36 minutes , and its still not beyond 130kmph. Next trail will be held at 140-150 kmph. But why is it not going to be tested at 200kmph ? 

Talgo’s Delhi-Mumbai 130 kmph trial: 12 hours 36 minutes journey time achieved, says Indian Railways
By: Smriti Jain | Updated: August 6, 2016 2:22 PM

Talgo trial: The train departed from Delhi on Friday afternoon and reached Mumbai on time in the early hours of Saturday morning, despite heavy rainfall.

Talgo’s train has finally completed its Delhi to Mumbai run in 12 hours 36 minutes (not accounting for delay), beating Rajdhani Express, which takes around 15 hours and 50 minutes. The train departed from Delhi on Friday afternoon and reached Mumbai on time in the early hours of Saturday morning, despite heavy rainfall on the Surat to Mumbai stretch. Vijay Kumar, Executive Director, Infrastructure at Railway Board, who was in the train during this run said, “The train’s trial was successful despite heavy rainfall. We were delayed by around 18 minutes on account of unusual occurrences, which increased the total journey time a bit, but that had nothing to do with Talgo. So all in all, from the perspective of testing Talgo’s claims, the trial was completed in 12 hours and 36 minutes. We used a diesel engine of the Indian Railways. For the trial on August 1, we had used an electric engine.” According to a Twitter post put out by Western Railway, Talgo took 12 hours 55 minutes. This is the gross time taken, including the delay that Kumar spoke of.
Kumar told FE Online, “The maximum speed that we attained was 130 kmph, and what was different about today’s trial was that the cant deficiency was 125mm, that is, we increased the speed of the train on the curves.” Asked about the number of curves on the stretch, Kumar said, “If you count all, the small and the big curves, the total number is 795. So you can understand why it’s is important to try higher speeds on the curves.”

Now, for the August 9 trial, a maximum speed of 140 kmph will be tried, with the objective of taking 12 hours and 4 minutes. All eyes will however be on the August 12 run, which will be conducted at a maximum speed of 150 kmph. The train will aim to complete the Delhi to Mumbai Rajdhani route journey in less than 12 hours, that is in, 11 hours and 38 minutes! The remaining trials will also take place from Delhi to Mumbai and not Mumbai to Delhi because Indian Railways wants to check all technical parameters on the same track. The August 1 trial of Talgo had been been hindered by very heavy rainfall that had led to track washout on the Surat to Mumbai stretch. The train had been delayed, but owing to the fact that its parameters had met Talgo’s claim from Delhi to Surat, Indian Railways had declared the trial a success.

http://www.financialexpress.com/ind...ey-time-achieved-says-indian-railways/339943/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/762136332315402240


----------



## Local_Legend

*Indian Railway introduces new weekly Tadoba Exp*

Minister for Railways Suresh Prabhu to remotely flag off special train on Monday.

Ministry of Railways have decided to introduce ‘Tadoba Express’ a new weekly express train between Lokmanya Tilak Terminus (LTT) and Kazipet for the benefit of passengers.
Train No. 11083 Weekly Express will leave Lokmanya Tilak Terminus at 11.30 am on every Friday from August 12 and arrive Kazipet at 3 pm next day.
Its pair, Train No. 11084 Weekly Express will leave Kazipet at 5.45 pm on every Saturday from August 13 and arrive Lokmanya Tilak Terminus at 11.15 pm the next day.
The train will have stoppage Thane, Kalyan, Nasik Road, Manmad, Nagarsol, Lasur, Aurangabad, Jalna, Parbhani, Purna Jn., Hazur Sahib Nanded, Mudkhed, Bhokar, Himayat Nagar (Deccan), Kinwat, Adilabad, Pimpalkutti, Wani, Majri Khadan, Chandrapur, Ballarshah, Sirpur Kaghaznagar, Bellampalli, Manchiryal, Ramgundam, Peddapalli and Jammikunta.
Composition of the train will a AC-2 Tier, two AC-3 Tier, eight Sleeper Class, four General Second Class, two General Second Class cum Guard’s Brake Vans.
The inaugural special train 01183 will be flagged off remotely by Minister of Railways Suresh Prabhu from Secunderabad. 
The inaugural special will leave Lokmanya Tilak Terminus at on August 8 at 8 am and arrive Kazipet at 12.25 pm next day. In return special train 01184 will leave Kazipet at 5.45 pm on August 9 and arrive Lokmanya Tilak Terminus at 11.15 pm 
the next day.

http://thehitavada.com/Encyc/2016/8/7/Indian-Railway-introduces-new-weekly-Tadoba-Exp.aspx


*Japanese experts to train 4000 Indian Railway staff operating on Mumbai-Ahmedabad bullet train corridor






*

With Indian Railways venturing into the age of high-speed rail, the government has tied up with Japan to train the manpower required to drive the new age transport system. 

Japanese experts will train railway personnel for operating the first bullet train in India. 

According to railways, there will be a requirement of nearly 10 thousand skilled personnel to operate the bullet train as well as the other high speed corridors being developed in the country.

A senior railway ministry official said a training centre will be set up in India where the best of the Indian Railway staff will be trained to operate and maintain the high speed trains. 

Of these, nearly 4000 staff will be required for the 508 km Mumbai – Ahmedabad bullet train corridor. 

“Indian train drivers will be trained in high-speed train driving simulator to practice how to control trains in extreme weather conditions and at speeds varying from 50 km per hour to 300 km per hour,” a railway ministry official said. 



Apart from the bullet train, the Indian government is taking up work on five long distance high speed corridors and eight other semi-high speed corridors. 

The first semi-high speed Gatimaan Express between Delhi and Agra The game has not been launched in India yet has already started. The train runs at the speed of 160 km per hour. 

A railway board official said that to meet the requirement, a pool of highly trained loco pilots and technicians will be created. 

Unlike the normal express trains, the high speed trains will be driven by two main pilots instead of one assistant pilot. 


“Only the senior-most loco pilots, with over 20 years of experience, will be trained initially. Mental ability, quick decision-making and medical-fitness are critical for drivers on high speed trains. Once they qualify the physical test, they will be put to training on simulators,” officials said adding the place where the training centre will be set up is yet to be decided. 

Similarly, the engineers and technicians of Indian Railways, will also be trained to repair and maintain these trains as the high speed technology is entirely new to the country. 


http://www.dailymail.co.uk/indiahom...g-Mumbai-Ahmedabad-bullet-train-corridor.html

*SURVEY OF MAJOR RAILWAY STATIONS FOR CLEANLINESS RANKING*

The following are the top 10 Stations (in descending order of scores):
Rank 1. BEAS – NR
Rank 2. GANDHIDHAM – WR
Rank 3. VASCO-DA-GAMA – SWR
Rank 4. JAMNAGAR – WR
Rank 5. KUMBAKONAM – SR
Rank 6. SURAT– WR
Rank 7. NASIK ROAD – CR
Rank 8. RAJKOT – WR
Rank 9. SALEM JN – SR
Rank 10. ANKLESHWAR – WR

* Cleanliness at Zonal Headquarters *
Name of Station Cleanliness Level
BILASPUR JN – SECR Level 1
MUMBAI CENTRAL - WR Level 2
HUBLI – SWR Level 2
SECUNDERABAD JN – SCR Level 2
JABALPUR – WCR Level 2
BHUBANESWAR – ECoR Level 2
HAJIPUR JN. – ECR Level 3
CHENNAI CENTRAL – SR Level 3
CST MUMBAI - CR Level 3
ALLAHABAD – NCR Level 3
GORAKHPUR JN. – NER Level 3
JAIPUR – SWR Level 3
NEW DELHI – NR Level 3
HOWRAH – ER & SER Level 4
GUWAHATI – NFR Level 4


* Cleanliness at Divisional Headquarters *
Top 10 Divisional HQs based on cleanliness scores:
Name of Station Cleanliness Level
SALEM JN – SR Level 1
RAJKOT – WR Level 1
BILASPUR JN # - SECR Level 1
TIRUCHCHIRAPPALLI JN – SR Level 2
KOTA – WCR Level 2
HABIBGANJ - WCR Level 2
MYSORE – SWR Level 2
KATIHAR JN – NFR Level 2
NANDED – SCR Level 2
BHAVNAGAR TERMINUS – WR Level 2

Read full report here ..

http://www.indianrailways.gov.in/Final Report2607.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anant_s

Ankit Kumar 002 said:


> account of unusual occurrences


Yes, a switching point failed near Mathura.




Ankit Kumar 002 said:


> cant


A small note on Super elevation or Cant (with @Ankit Kumar 002 permission)
Cant or Super elevation (also known banking to Indian students ), the difference of height between outer and inner rail at curves.
We know that when a vehicle takes a turn on curve, a net force is created in Radial (meaning in direction of radius of curve) called Lateral Force (or acceleration).
If this force is large enough, it can topple the vehicle in direction of force. 
A solution to this problem, is either to decrease speed or create a difference of elevation between two wheels by introducing Banking or tilt.





In this case, the maximum speed v can be expressed as 




_The cant or superelevation is the difference of height between the two rails and is expressed in mm or inches._










Ankit Kumar 002 said:


> cant deficiency was 125mm







When a body moves on curve, a net centrifugal force acts in radial direction. The vector sum of gravitational and centrifugal force produces a _resultant force_ (*R*).
By introducing Cant, the net resultant force can be reduced. There is a term called Balancing Speed at which if a vehicle moves a that speed on a given curves, the net resultant force (R) becomes 0.
However, when a vehicle moves at a higher speed (greater than balancing Speed), a net force starts acting again.
To remove this, we need to add to superelevation or cant. This value is called *Cant Deficiency*.







Ankit Kumar 002 said:


> The maximum speed that we attained was 130 kmph, and what was different about today’s trial was that the cant deficiency was 125mm, that is, we increased the speed of the train on the curves.” Asked about the number of curves on the stretch, Kumar said, “If you count all, the small and the big curves, the total number is 795. So you can understand why it’s is important to try higher speeds on the curves.


Now this is where the whole ball game lies.
We often ask us, why we require TALGO when our own WAP 5 +LHB can allow you to go upto 180-200 kph.
The answer is this combination has to slow down on curves and some bridges. In railway terminology it is marked as PSR (or Permanent Speed Restriction). TALGO on other hand can go at higher speed on this owing to 2 reasons:

a. *It tilts.*
The Talgo coaches have hydraulic cylinders which can tilt the coach independent of other coaches, more than what rail cant allows. Thereby these coaches, actually negate any lateral force generated. In conventional trains, this is not possible and hence speed equal to Balancing speed (plus or minus some acceptable value) has to be maintained. This is where PSR i said comes into picture and train running at constant speed takes a hit.
i hope this also explains why conventional HSTs have a much straighter tracks as compared to normal low speed rails.
Tilting trains on other hand can allow (by virtue of tilting) higher stability on tighter curves, allowing higher speed. This would help in running faster trains on existing tracks without much change in track geometry. 




b. *Lightweight*
At high speed, the wear and tear is about approximately a function of train weight. TALGO trains are lighter and therefore even at high speed, the wear and tear is lesser than a heavier train on lower speed. What it also means that traction power (to be generated by loco) for train movement is much lower than normal trains. Smart eh

TALGO on it return leg journey from Mumbai to Delhi.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Local_Legend

* The Darjeeling Himalayan Railway*

Darjeeling came into existence as a refuge from the Indian summer heat for the more affluent people on the plains. Access to Darjeeling was slow and a typical journey from Siliguri entailed a three day journey up a rocky precipitous road. Later a better but longer road, the Cart Road, was built with easier gradients, and it still took about three days for the journey. Franklin Prestage of the East Bengal Railway, proposed a 2 foot gauge track following the Cart Road whose gradients were just on the upper limit for an adhesion railway. 

This railway track was eventually completed in 1882 and the journey to Darjeeling was reduced to one day. To overcome the sections where the Cart Road gradient was too steep, loops and zig-zag reverses were used to gain height, the most famous of these loops is Agony Point where the train eases itself around a circle with a minimum radius of 59 feet right on the edge of a steep drop to the valley far below. 

When completed, the line was about 51 miles long and rose from 398 feet at Siliguri on the plain to 7407 feet at the highest point at Ghum. The small 15 ton B class 0-4-0 locomotives have to climb an almost continuous gradient averaging about 1:22 and as steep as 1:18 in some places. The oldest locomotive still in use was built in the year 1900 and the newest was built in 1927. 

In its hey-day, the line coped valiantly with washouts and landslides but still managed to provide sterling service to Darjeeling and the small hill towns along the way. Eventually, as road traffic absorbed the freight that had been one of the major sources of revenue for the railway, its continuing existence was in doubt. Indian Railways who took over the railway in 1948, were very aware of the affection that Indians had for their ‘Toy Train’ and continued to support it as a passenger carrying line. Despite this, the railway’s hold on life was tenuous and there were fears that it would close. 

In the year 1999, fortune smiled and the line was granted ‘World Heritage” status by UNESCO. In effect this protected the fixed assets of the railway, but did not cover the locomotives and rolling stock. These costs are still covered by Indian Railways who have shown their commitment to the railway by providing two new NDM6 diesel locomotives to relieve the stress on the aging B class locomotives. 

http://www.darjeelingtrainz.com/History.html


























A single loop in the Darjeeling Himalayan Railway, India, c 1910

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## Local_Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Local_Legend

A 0-4-0ST 'B' Class narrow gauge steam locomotive at Sukna Station on the Darjeeling Himalayan Railway (DHR), Darjeeling district, India, circa 1910. The locomotive was designed by Sharp Stewart & Co. of Glasgow.






DOXA / MERITAS ‘Goliath’ Pocket Watch & Case – ‘DARJEELING HIMALAYAN RAILWAY’ Presentation. 1925










Scenes from the 1940s: Steam train at Bada Kakjhora as it chugs up to Darjeeling








steam locomotive pulling passenger train - darjeeling station (india), 782, 782 mountaineer, cab, darjeeling himalayan railway, darjeeling toy train, men, narrow gauge, people, railroad, smoke, smoking, steam engine, steam train engine, train station,

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
2


----------



## anant_s

Sharmila , Darjeeling Toy train, Kaaka crooning in Willey.
Those were the days....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Local_Legend

anant_s said:


> Sharmila , Darjeeling Toy train, Kaaka crooning in Willey.
> Those were the days....
> View attachment 323916




Now a days in a nostalgic mood . Going for a short vacation to home two weeks later . 

Lunch break is over . Have some back log because of weekend . Back to work now . See ya sir .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Local_Legend

*Railways taps rule books to snip selfie menace*

Taking selfies in close proximity to a running train can get you up to 5 years of jail

The Railway Protection Force has ferreted out three sections from the Railway Act, 1989 to put a lid on the ever-increasing tendency of youngsters to click selfies in front of trains, on the edge of platforms and just about any place where the Railways provides a picturesque backdrop for the selfie.

The laws the RPF have taken up are section 145, pertaining to nuisance, section 147 concerning trespass into railway territory and section 153 – the toughest of the three – dealing with endangering the safety of rail commuters by willful act of omission. The last section can see a person being jailed for up to five years.

In response to a query from dna, RPF director-general SK Bhagat confirmed the move. According to RPF officials, the force is dividing its actions against the selfie-seekers into three distinct categories.

The first, when selfies are taken on empty tracks, will see the RPF invoke section 147 of the Railway Act. The second, when selfies are taken in front of goods trains, then section 145 and 147 would be invoked.

The third and the most dangerous, said officials, is the fad of clicking selfies in close proximity to a running train, either on the tracks or on the edge of platforms like it has been observed in a few cases on the Mumbai suburban network.

"This is dangerous as it creates trouble for the driver who might apply emergency brakes and in the process end up derailing a train and hurting passengers inside. In such cases we will invoke Section 153, which talks of a five-year jail term," explained an RPF officer.

"It is a wonderful decision by the RPF. The thrill of clicking extreme selfies is getting youngsters to try all sorts of stunts in order to get that perfect shot when an approaching train seems to photo-bomb the selfie. It is time collegians are counselled against this," said a senior railway official.

*How RPF plans to act:*
1. When selfies are taken on empty tracks u/s 147 Railway Act.

2. When selfies are taken in front of goods train u/s145 and 147 Railway Act.

3. When selfies are taken in front of passenger train and driver applies or thinks of applying emergency brakes u/s 145, 147 and 153 Railway Act.

http://www.dnaindia.com/india/repor...taps-rule-books-to-snip-selfie-menace-2241580

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## proud_indian



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## raj76

हरे कृष्ण हरे कृष्ण,कृष्ण कृष्ण हरे हरे
हरे राम हरे राम, राम राम हरे हरे
08-08-2016

‪#‎Economy‬:Warehousing industry has recently seen a sharp growth in demand primarily driven by new age e-commerce industry and growth in organised retail which are leveraging technology in their supply chain to optimise costs.

‪#‎Finance‬:RBI has given its nod to three new asset reconstruction companies, to be set up by US-based Encore Capital, Ahmedabad-based CFM, and Vishakhapatnamheadquartered Maximus ARC. RBI governor said, “We will shortly license a number of new ARCs to provide a deeper market for stressed assets."

‪#‎In‬ a sharp jump, average CEO salary at top listed companies in the private sector is approaching Rs 20 crore -- twice the level seen just two years ago at about Rs 10 crore.This includes salary, commissions, allowances, value of all perquisites and ESOPs exercised during the year, among other benefits disclosed by the companies.

‪#‎Mera‬ Bharat Mahaan: SAIL had provided 325 acres from its Bhilai project to set up country’s 23rd Indian Institute of Technology (IIT) in Chhattisgarh’s industrial township.

भारत माता की जय

हरे कृष्ण हरे कृष्ण,कृष्ण कृष्ण हरे हरे
हरे राम हरे राम, राम राम हरे हरे
08-08-2016

‪#‎Economy‬:Govt plans to develop 300 villages across the country as growth centers for the area by creating city like infrastructure, from education and healthcare to digital connectivity. The National Rurban Mission aims to provide better quality of life and employment in villages.

‪#‎Finance‬:RBI is likely to keep its policy rates unchanged on Tuesday in the third bi-monthly monetary policy review.

‪#‎Life‬ insurance companies are in a fix over the provision of claims.Bone of contention are
■No claim can be rejected after three years of a policy being in force.
■The claim has to be paid even if a fraud has been detected.

‪#‎Mera‬ Bharat Mahaan Punjab Govt has reconstituted a state-level drugs advisory committee to suggest ways and means to curb the drug abuse in the state.The constitution of the panel assumes significance as drugs are one of the major issues in the state, which is going to polls early next year.

भारत माता की जय

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Local_Legend

*GST rollout to boost Make in India and create more jobs, say experts*

http://www.firstpost.com/business/g...and-create-more-jobs-say-experts-2941434.html

New Delhi GST rollout across the country will improve ease of doing business and encourage industries to expand their operations, which in turn will help boost job opportunities, experts say. The Make in India initiative will get a significant boost as companies would be able to create manufacturing and industrial hubs across the country as GST would break the barrier of state tax regulations
"The uniformity of tax structures will open up markets beyond favourable territories, lead to expansion of services, capacity and product range. It will also lessen protectionism among states and lead to more innovation," said Chakraborty.

The industries that will spur job creation immediately are consumer goods/ FMCG, media, auto industries, cement and logistics, she hoped.

"For initial 1-2 years, a lot of accounting and training companies will also be able to create job opportunities specialising in implementation of GST," executive search firm GlobalHunt MD Sunil Goel said, adding that sectors like
manufacturing, FMCG, e-commerce, telecom, automotive and media will be major ones to benefit and will generate more jobs.

Meanwhile, the GST Bill will be taken up by the Lok Sabha on Monday, with virtually all political parties backing this legislation.

GST, the biggest economic reform since 1991, is likely to sail through in the Lower House. It will replace a raft of different state and local taxes with a single unified value added tax system to turn the country into world's
biggest single market.

"We are looking forward to implementation of GST which will help improve ease of doing business and India's GDP. India's growth will continue to expand its economy and create opportunities for its workforce," Rajiv Burman, Human Resource, Kronos India and Senior Director and Head (human resources) APAC, said.



*Markets looking beyond Raghuram Rajan, August policy*

The next rate cut may happen as early as in October if inflation starts slowing and the monsoon ends on a good note; and, of course, much will depend on who succeeds Rajan

Analysts feel RBI’s 5% retail inflation target in January 2017 could be breached, in sync with the regulator’s ‘upside bias’. However, if the monsoon remains on track and global commodity prices do not harden much, the rise beyond 5% is unlikely to be too much. Photo: Pradeep Gaur/Mint

The markets seem to be quite happy with the move by the Reserve Bank of India (RBI) to put licences for universal banks on tap—probably a parting gift from outgoing governor Raghuram Rajan.

The chances of Rajan gifting a rate cut on Tuesday, in the last bimonthly monetary policy review before his term ends in the first week of September, are bleak, but bankers wouldn’t be complaining. A rate cut may come later this year—and could be as early as in October, in the next monetary policy announcement.

The markets, at this point, are looking beyond Rajan and the August policy, even as government bond yields have been going down, helping banks notch up handsome gains in treasury operations.

Until now, bank licensing has been a once-in-a-decade affair. Now, the window will remain open and domestic entities and experienced banking professionals can move the regulator for a bank licence any time they wish to, the way foreign banks have been doing. India had freed the interest rates both for borrowing and deposits, but financial repression continued because of a restrictive licensing policy.

The on-tap licensing system will change the scenario, intensify competition and force banks to be more efficient and innovative in meeting customers’ needs.

During Rajan’s tenure, RBI has given licences to two universal banks (both are up and running), 10 small finance banks (one of them has started operations) and 11 payments banks (three of them have surrendered their licences). The banking regulator has also proposed to offer licences to differentiated banks such as wholesale banks and custodian banks, to make the sector more diverse.

On the monetary policy front, everyone will be watching for whether the governor reiterates the accommodative policy stance he had emphasized in the June policy, when, after paring the policy rate by 150 basis points between January 2015 and April 2016, Rajan pressed the pause button amid inflation concerns. (A basis point is one-hundredth of a percentage point.)

What has changed since the June policy was presented?

Well, liquidity in the banking system has improved substantially. In fact, for several days in the past fortnight, the banking system had excess liquidity; many banks have been parking money with RBI instead of borrowing from the central bank. In technical terms, they are not knocking at RBI’s repurchase or repo window from where they can borrow money, offering government securities as collateral. Instead, they are keeping their excess money at RBI’s reverse repo window.

This followed a shift in RBI’s stance on liquidity management in the first bimonthly policy for fiscal year 2017 in April—from a banking system with a 1% deficit of the so-called net demand and time liabilities, or NDTL, (loosely, a proxy for deposits) to a position “closer to neutrality”. Even though the stated position had been to keep the system in a 1% deficit mode, in reality, the deficit had been much higher—about 1.5% of NDTL. The average daily net liquidity injection by RBI into the Indian banking system has progressively been coming down since then, and now, on certain days, the system has surplus money.

Also, the April policy narrowed the so-called interest rate corridor between the repo rate (the rate at which banks borrow from RBI) and the reverse repo rate (the rate at which banks park their excess money with RBI) from 1% to 0.5%. This means, banks now borrow from RBI at 6.5% and keep excess money with the central bank at 6%.

The other significant development is that, after the UK’s decision to withdraw from the European Union through a referendum on 23 June, globally there has been a sharp rally in bond prices, pushing their yields down. The yield on 10-year government paper, during this time, has dropped from around 7.45/50% to 7.15/20%, a three-year low.

These two factors are expected to make the tone of the policy document less hawkish than it otherwise would have been, but nobody is expecting a rate cut because inflation pressure has not eased as yet.

Wholesale price inflation rose to a 20-month high at 1.62% year-on-year in June, rising for the fifth successive month. It had turned positive in April after remaining negative for 18 months. More importantly, inflation measured by the consumer price index (CPI) rose marginally to 5.77% in June, a 21-month high, from 5.76% in May on the back of higher food prices. It could rise further and cross 6% in July before coming down in August because of a favourable base effect.

Most analysts feel that RBI’s 5% retail inflation target in January 2017 could be breached, in sync with the regulator’s “upside bias”. However, if the monsoon remains on track and global commodity prices do not harden much, the rise beyond 5% is unlikely to be too much.

Industrial production grew by 1.2% in May after seeing a contraction in the previous month, mainly due a to rise in consumer durables output. Cumulatively, factory output in April-May contracted by 0.1% compared with a 2.8% expansion in the same period a year earlier, but this is unlikely to cut any ice with the governor when he takes a call on the policy rate.

In fact, if Rajan’s response to a query whether RBI has been behind the curve on cutting its policy rate in an interaction with the media last month is any indication, he has ruled out a rate cut. “This discussion keeps going on without any economic basis... 5.8% is the CPI inflation (in June), our policy rate it 6.5%... I don’t really pay attention to this kind of dialogue,” he said.

However, most analysts expect at least one 25 basis-point rate cut—and some of them even two—by the end of the fiscal year in March 2017, even as the possibility of another rate hike by the US Federal Reserve during the calendar year is receding and there are no visible signs of any uptrend in the economic scenario in Europe and Japan.

Last week, the Bank of England also cut its policy rate—for the first time since 2009—to a historic low of 0.25%*,* and announced a new stimulus package to boost sagging economic growth. Indeed, commodity prices are not as soft as they were early this year, but the price of crude oil has started coming down again in the past few weeks.

Many believe that the next rate cut can happen as early as in October if inflation starts going down in August and the monsoon ends on a good note. And, of course, much will depend on who succeeds Rajan as RBI governor.

There are, of course, risks to this prognosis. One of them is the impact of the implementation of the Seventh Pay Commission’s recommendations. Close to 10 million employees and pensioners will see a rise in their incomes in August. The government has deferred one component of their salary—the housing rent allowance (HRA). A committee is now looking into this and its recommendations are expected in the next few months. HRA is a key contributor to retail inflation.

One also needs to see how banks absorb the impact of close to $26 billion in redemption of foreign currency non-resident (FCNR) deposits beginning in September. Indian banks raised this money overseas to support the rupee in September 2013 and swapped it with the central bank. This means the banks raised dollar deposits and sold them to RBI for rupees; now they would return the money to the central bank and get back the dollars to redeem the deposits at maturity.

Indeed RBI is fully prepared for the redemption; it has hedged its position in the forwards market and we have $363 billion in foreign exchange reserves. Some investors may even roll over the deposits. Clarity will emerge on this by the time RBI gets ready for its October policy.

_Tamal Bandyopadhyay, consulting editor at_ Mint_, is adviser to Bandhan Bank. He is also the author of _A Bank for the Buck_,_ Sahara: The Untold Story _and _Bandhan: The Making of a Bank_.

http://www.livemint.com/Opinion/YTs...king-beyond-Raghuram-Rajan-August-policy.html_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Local_Legend

*21 Humsafar coaches to roll out next month*

*




*











The Humsafar, which will focus on India’s middle-class travellers, will be an exclusively three-tiered AC train with optional meals.

*New Delhi:* Wrapped in sky blue vinyl sheets with earthy red border, the first coaches of Humsafar train equipped with CCTV and fire safety devices will roll out next month.

The train will also have integrated Braille displays, GPS-based passenger information display and announcement system, among other facilities. The Humsafar, which will focus on India’s middle-class travellers, will be an exclusively three-tiered AC train with optional meals.

It will be pressed into service for overnight journey between cities, a senior railway ministry official said. Manufactured at Rail Coach Factory in Kapurthala, 21 Humsafar coaches will be despatched to New Delhi station next month. Though the routes are yet to be finalised, its introduction on New Delhi-Lucknow section is being actively considered, officials said.

While the coaches will have improved aesthetics, the colour scheme on the exterior will have a futuristic look with the use of vinyl sheets. The official said safety and security aspects are being strengthened for Humsafar service with fire and smoke detection and suppression system and CCTV cameras in all coaches.

Besides, the coaches will have adequate mobile, laptop charging points and be disabled-friendly with Braille displays. Keeping hygiene and cleanliness in mind, the coaches will have bio-toilets and newly designed dustbins. Indian Railway recently rolled out Deendayalu coaches with improved facilities for unreserved passengers.

http://www.livemint.com/Politics/2K...-Humsafar-coaches-to-roll-out-next-month.html

*Indian Railways to plug into National Power Grid*

To get reliable power supply and also cut purchase cost, Indian Railways (IR) is mulling options to buy power directly from the national grid. For this, Railways’ arm Rail Vikas Nigam Ltd (RVNL) will tie up with Power Grid Corporation of India.

IR is the biggest consumer of electricity, consuming about 18 billion units per year. Currently, it sources power at an average cost of Rs 6-7.5 per unit. Buying power from the grid would help the railways save at least Rs 3 per unit. The spot market price has dipped below Rs 3 per unit. Government officials said it would reap dual benefits for the railways — cost and power reliability. 

“We are having a discussion in this regard with Power Grid. The proposal is under consideration,” confirmed A K Kapoor, member electrical, Railway Board. He refused to divulge details.

Power Grid and IR are looking at options – either to form a joint venture (JV) or appoint Power Grid as a contractor. The JV would be formed between RVNL and Power Grid, wherein the latter would construct the system and RVNL would purchase power.

RVNL has a power trading licence and the Railways already directly sources power from Ratnagiri Gas & Power Pvt Ltd (RGPPL) in Maharashtra and Adani Power in Gujarat. Indian Railways would pay the transmission cost to Power Grid as it is the central transmission utility of the country as well.

In the second mode, IR would use the services of Power Grid as an engineering, procurement, construction (EPC) contractor to build and facilitate the system for purchasing power directly from the grid. IR would pay the contract fees to Power Grid and manage the system through RVNL.

The plan is to roll out this direct power purchase in urban electrified routes. It would be on two routes – Delhi-Baruch and Mumbai-Howrah.

“Though it’s a bulk consumer, the railways can look at halving the cost of power. More, it would avoid power supply fluctuations which occur due to states succumbing to power cuts and roasting. Unreliable power hurts operations of the national carrier. This would go a long way in improving the efficiency of the railways,” said the official.

Power Grid is also ready to bear the electrification cost in return for sharing the benefits that IR get from lower energy cost, say sources.

IR currently sources power from states and through power plants, paying commercial rates which are usually high.

Power supply from states is dependent on intra-state grid capacity. Power cuts and grid tripping hurt the supply to the Railways as it is not a part of any scheduled power supply.

According to source, if the proposal gets cleared, the JV might also take up railway electrification projects. About 26,269 route kilometres of IR tracks (40 per cent) are now electrified.

When contacted by Business Standard, Power Grid Chairman and Managing Director I S Jha refused to comment, saying the matter was under discussion.

*RELIABLE ENERGY*





Railways consumes about 18 bn units per year with peak requirement of about 4,000 Mw

The current cost of power purchase: Rs 6-7.5 per unit

The first pilots would be on two routes: Delhi-Baruch and Mumbai-Howrah

Railways’ arm Rail Vikas Nigam Ltd to tie up with Power Grid Corporation of India

http://www.business-standard.com/ar...-into-national-power-grid-116080700641_1.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Local_Legend

BBC PRESENTATION
*ALL RIGHTS ARE RESERVED TO THE OWNERS OR LICENSED.*
* IT IS NOT INTENDED TO VIOLATE COPYRIGHTED MATERIAL, WHICH ALL BELONGS TO ITS RECEIPTED OWNERS.THIS VIDEO IS ENTERTAINMENT PURPOSE ONLY.*
The Samjhauta Express commonly called the Friendship Express, is a twice-weekly train – Tuesdays and Fridays – that runs between Delhi and Attari in India and Lahore in Pakistan. The word samjhauta means "agreement","accord" and "compromise" in both Hindi and Urdu.
Until the reopening of the Thar Express, this was the only rail connection between the two countries. The train was started on 22 July 1976 following the Shimla Agreement and ran between Amritsar and Lahore, a distance of about 42 km. Following disturbances in Punjab in the late eighties, due to security reasons Indian Railways decided to terminate the service at Attari, where customs and immigration clearances take place. On 14 April 2000, in an agreement between Indian Railways and Pakistan Railways (PR), the distance was revised to cover just under three km.
It was a daily train when the service started, and changed to a bi-weekly schedule in 1994. Earlier the rakes were returned to the home country the same day but later in 2000 the rake remained overnight at that location.
Its termini are Lahore in Pakistan and Delhi in India. The border crossing takes place between Wagah in Pakistan and Attari in India. Originally, this was a through service with the same rake going all the way between the termini; later the Pakistani rake stopped at Attari at which point passengers had to change trains.
Now there is a train from Delhi to Attari where all passengers alight for customs and immigration. This train does not have any commercial stops between Delhi and Attari. It is incorrectly referred to as the Samjhauta Express and it is officially known as the Delhi-Attari or Attari-Delhi Express. The actual Samjhauta Express runs from Attari to Lahore, although the passengers are checked at Wagah, the first station on the Pakistani side. The train service was set up with an agreement between Indian Railways (IR) and Pakistan Railways (PR) to alternately use an Indian and a Pakistani rake and locomotive for the train, six months at a time.
The train usually has between four and eight coaches. The rake supplied by Pakistan is usually hauled by an Alco DL-543 class ALU20 diesel loco (Lahore shed), with the entire train in the standard dark green livery of PR.
The train's first break of service was when it was discontinued on 1 January 2002 in the wake of the terrorist attack on the Indian Parliament on 13 December 2001. Service resumed on 15 January 2004. Service was also suspended following the 27 December 2007, assassination of Benazir Bhutto as a preventive measure to deny militants a "high-value target" that was of great symbolic importance to both India and Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## noksss

* "India is really doomed like this after rajan exit " *

*Moral of the story: When prestitutes project someone as hero then its definitely not worth our attention *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## proud_indian

*Indian Railways to plug into National Power Grid*

*Will source power directly from the latter to cut costs, improve operations*

Shine Jacob & Shreya Jai | New Delhi August 8, 2016 Last Updated at 00:39 IST​





​To get reliable power supply and also cut purchase cost, Indian Railways (IR) is mulling options to buy power directly from the national grid. For this, Railways’ arm Rail Vikas Nigam Ltd (RVNL) will tie up with Power Grid Corporation of India.

IR is the biggest consumer of electricity, consuming about 18 billion units per year. Currently, it sources power at an average cost of Rs 6-7.5 per unit. Buying power from the grid would help the railways save at least Rs 3 per unit. The spot market price has dipped below Rs 3 per unit. Government officials said it would reap dual benefits for the railways — cost and power reliability. 

“We are having a discussion in this regard with Power Grid. The proposal is under consideration,” confirmed A K Kapoor, member electrical, Railway Board. He refused to divulge details.

Power Grid and IR are looking at options – either to form a joint venture (JV) or appoint Power Grid as a contractor. The JV would be formed between RVNL and Power Grid, wherein the latter would construct the system and RVNL would purchase power.

RVNL has a power trading licence and the Railways already directly sources power from Ratnagiri Gas & Power Pvt Ltd (RGPPL) in Maharashtra and Adani Power in Gujarat. Indian Railways would pay the transmission cost to Power Grid as it is the central transmission utility of the country as well.

In the second mode, IR would use the services of Power Grid as an engineering, procurement, construction (EPC) contractor to build and facilitate the system for purchasing power directly from the grid. IR would pay the contract fees to Power Grid and manage the system through RVNL.

The plan is to roll out this direct power purchase in urban electrified routes. It would be on two routes – Delhi-Baruch and Mumbai-Howrah.

“Though it’s a bulk consumer, the railways can look at halving the cost of power. More, it would avoid power supply fluctuations which occur due to states succumbing to power cuts and roasting. Unreliable power hurts operations of the national carrier. This would go a long way in improving the efficiency of the railways,” said the official.

Power Grid is also ready to bear the electrification cost in return for sharing the benefits that IR get from lower energy cost, say sources.

IR currently sources power from states and through power plants, paying commercial rates which are usually high.

Power supply from states is dependent on intra-state grid capacity. Power cuts and grid tripping hurt the supply to the Railways as it is not a part of any scheduled power supply.

According to source, if the proposal gets cleared, the JV might also take up railway electrification projects. About 26,269 route kilometres of IR tracks (40 per cent) are now electrified.

When contacted by Business Standard, Power Grid Chairman and Managing Director I S Jha refused to comment, saying the matter was under discussion.

http://www.business-standard.com/ar...grid-116080700641_1.html#.V6iOwOjs0u4.twitter

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Rajaraja Chola

@anant_s Can you post any info on which railway divisions fare best financially and which divisions dont? Any info on this?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

Watch from 7.27-

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Local_Legend

Perfectly summarised talk . He says it all in a few mins with clarity and confidence . Good to see the confidence in foreign investors about the potential in India as well as MII

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/762707779140411392


----------



## raj76

हरे कृष्ण हरे कृष्ण,कृष्ण कृष्ण हरे हरे
हरे राम हरे राम, राम राम हरे हरे
09-08-2016

‪#‎Economy ‬Public grievances filed with central Govt departments continue to rise this year even as the Centre has achieved record disposal levels in 2016 of almost 110%.The figures show that 6.26 lakh grievances have been disposed this year already compared to 5.84 lakh received - implying the backlog of previous year grievances have also been cleared.

‪#‎Finance‬:Collection under Central Road Fund more than doubled to about Rs 70,000 crore during the last fiscal.The Ministry allocates funds to the states/union territories for development of state roads under the CRF scheme.

‪#‎PM‬ described GST as a "crucial step" towards ending tax terrorism besides reducing corruption and black money and said the new regime of indirect taxation will make consumer the "king".

‪#‎Mera‬ Bharat Mahaan: PMO has made public the monthly remuneration of all its officers and staff as part of proactive disclosure under the Right to Information Act.

भारत माता की जय


----------



## Local_Legend

*HDFC, Max group merge life insurance businesses to create company worth Rs 67,000 crore*

MUMBAI: HDFC Chairman Deepak Parekh and Max Group Chairman Analjit Singh announced a deal merging their life insurance businesses to create what will eventually be India's largest listed life insurance company with an estimated market value of Rs 67,000 crore once the allshare transaction is completed in about 1215 months. The Max promoter group will be paid a noncompete fee of Rs 850 crore over four years. The boards of HDFC Life, Max Life and Max Financial Services approved the scheme of arrangement for merging the insurance businesses on Monday. Arpwood Capital was the lead financial adviser to the deal. "As per the agreed valuation and exchange ratio, the relative valuation of HDFC Life and Max Life would be 69 per cent and 31 per cent, respectively," HDFC Life said in a release on Monday.






The merged entity will retain the HDFC Life name. Once regulatory and other approvals come through, the companies will engage in a series of transactions before the deal is completed: Max Life will be absorbed by listed parent Max Financial Services. Max Life shareholders will get one share of Max Financial for approximately five of theirs.

The life insurance business will be separated from Max Financial and absorbed by HDFC Life, becoming the merged entity. Shareholders of Max Financial will get 2.33 shares of HDFC Life for each of theirs. Max Financial, holding the residual business, will be absorbed by Max India. HDFC Life the new entity will become a listed company with HDFC Ltd and Standard Life (Mauritius Holdings) 2006 Ltd as its promoters. In the merged entity, HDFC will own a 42.5 per cent stake, Standard Life 24 per cent, the Max Group 6.6 per cent, Mitsui Sumitomo 7.8 per cent and Axis Bank 1.2 per cent. Mortgage company HDFC and Standard Life currently own 62 per cent and 35 per cent, respectively, of HDFC Life. Max Financial and Mitsui Sumitomo currently hold 68 per cent and 26 per cent, respectively, of Max Life. "We view this merger as longterm value creation for shareholders of HDFC Life," Parekh said. ET was the first to report on the merger on June 17 as well as the way in which the transaction would unfold in order to assuage regulatory concern. Max Life and HDFC Life have complementary strengths, Singh said. "We are the bride in this marriage," he said. "We see structural changes in the industry, distribution and bancassurance. We see shorterhorizon products being more palatable. We see margins will come under pressure... The future of the merged entity will bring much more value through HDFC." The promoters of Max Financial will be paid a noncompete fee over four years, Rs 501 crore of this upfront after the completion of the transaction. "This will be followed by three equal annual installments totaling Rs 349 crore," HDFC Life said. Max brand HDFC Life EO Amitabh Chaudhry will head the merged entity. The Max brand can be used for seven years. "HDFC Life has also entered into a trademark licence agreement to use the Max brand as part of life products that will transition from Max Life for seven years post completion of the proposed transaction," HDFC Life said. The HDFCMax deal is expected to spark a wave of consolidation. Insurance companies with wellregarded products and innovative approaches have not been able to sell policies to a wider audience due to lack of distribution. Bancassurance is seen as an efficient and important channel of lowcost distribution for life insurance.

Most of these companies have been lagging with less than half a percentage point market share even after eight years of operation. This is the second takeover for the mortgage company this year after HDFC Ergo, its general insurance arm, bought L&T General Insurance for Rs 551 crore, becoming the thirdlargest private sector insurer in the space. The merged HDFC Life will become the secondbiggest insurer in the country with a 10.8 per cent market share, behind stateowned Life Insurance Corp of India (LIC), which commands a 70 per cent share. The merged entity will have an embedded value of over Rs 15,000 crore. The combinedentity will have assets under management of Rs 1.10 lakh crore. HDFC Life has 15,108 employees while Max Life has a workforce of 9,000. HDFC Life operates through 398 branches and Max Life through 210. HDFC Life generates 76 per cent of its premium income through HDFC Bank branches. Max Life has a corporate agency tieup with Axis Bank, which generates 67 per cent of its policy premium income. Attempt to retain staff Chaudhry said HDFC Life will seek to keep all staff. "We are trying to create a growth franchise and retain every employee and give them scope to grow," he said. "There will be overlapping but we want to retain as many as possible. There is an integration committee to look at which people will do what job." Apart from shareholders, the merger will need the approval of the Insurance Regulatory and Development Authority of India, the Securities and Exchange Board of India, the Competition Commission of India and courts. The Indian insurance market has been through several cycles affecting the scale of growth. The life insurance industry grew at a compounded annual growth rate of 35 per cent between 2000 and 2008, slowing to 68 per cent in the years since then. There are currently 24 life insurance companies in India, most of them with foreign partners. Many overseas investors have raised their equity to 49 per cent after the foreign direct investment limit was hiked from 26 per cent.

http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...worth-rs-67000-crore/articleshow/53606911.cms


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/762887644166492161

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/762887728413323264

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/762888133100785665

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/762888211848765445

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anant_s

Rajaraja Chola said:


> @anant_s Can you post any info on which railway divisions fare best financially and which divisions dont? Any info on this?


Sure.
Give me some time to compile. As a thumb rule, divisions that haul more freight are earning higher revenue than the ones that are carrying more passengers. 
For year 2015-16, the data for railways on whole is as follows:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rajaraja Chola

anant_s said:


> Sure.
> Give me some time to compile. As a thumb rule, divisions that haul more freight are earning higher revenue than the ones that are carrying more passengers.
> For year 2015-16, the data for railways on whole is as follows:
> View attachment 324342
> 
> View attachment 324343



I was actually indicating zones. Like Southern Railways, Eastern etc Nowadays there are so many zones divided. Which zones provide a profit and which dont. 

This information is too new to me. I think passenger growth can be massive if ticketless travel in some parts of India are countered.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ankit Kumar 002

India’s ‘first solar-powered train’: All you want to know about Indian Railways’ green initiative
By: Smriti Jain | Updated: May 26, 2016 3:38 PM

With Indian Railways aggressively focusing on renewable energy, India’s first solar panel-fitted train is all set to commence trial runs shortly. What makes this trial run special is that all coaches of the train would be lit from power generated by the rooftop solar panels.
Last year, Northern Railways had fitted one coach of the Rewari-Sitapur broad gauge passenger train with solar panels. However, this would be the first DEMU (Diesel Electric Multiple Unit) broad gauge train, in which all coaches have solar panels, says Railways. Solar panel fitted coaches already run on narrow-gauge trains plying on Pathankot-Jogindernagar route in Kangra Valley section and Kalka-Shimla section.

The solar-panel powered train will be tested on the Jodhpur division of the North Western Railways. The DEMU train which is being used for the trial run has six coaches, with each coach fitted with twelve solar panels.
The DEMU solar-powered train which is being used for the trial run has six coaches, with each coach fitted with twelve solar panels. 

Each solar panel will generate 300 watt of electricity, which means 3.6KW of power per coach. This, the Indian Railways says will be enough to provide electricity for lights and fans inside the coach. However, enough power would not be generated to run air-conditioners. 

Is Railways planning to run ACs on solar power in future? That remains to be seen, says Tarun Jain, the Chief Public Relations Officer of North Western Railways. “We will begin trials of this solar-panel fitted train shortly. We are awaiting some final clearances. After intensive trials, we will be able to gauge the performance of the solar panels. Only then any decision on scaling up the scope of the solar panels can be taken,” Jain told FE Online.
Last year, Northern Railways had fitted one coach of the Rewari-Sitapur broad gauge passenger train with solar panels. 

The solar train is not the only green initiative taken by the Indian Railways. Last year, Indian Railways had introduced India’s first CNG DEMU train on the Rewari-Rohtak section of Northern Railways. The DEMU train runs on dual fuel system – CNG and diesel. Railways have modified the 1,400 HP engine to run on dual fuel – diesel and CNG – through fumigation technology.
I
The train comprising of two power cars and six car coaches has been manufactured by Integral Coach Factory at Chennai with the CNG conversion kit being supplied by Cummins. 

Also, a 1 megawatt solar power plant was set up at Katra station in 2015, a move that can save up to Rs 1 crore annually on energy bills. This is the biggest rooftop solar plant built in Jammu and Kashmir and the largest solar power plant built by Indian Railways.

http://www.financialexpress.com/eco...bout-indian-railways-green-initiative/264505/

Ministry of Railways 09-August, 2016 18:27 IST


Member, Rolling Stock, Railway Board gives details about six initiatives of his Directorate namely TALGO Trials, TRINATRA and MAGLEV Technology, EoTT, bio-toilets and new train products 


Member, Rolling Stock(earlier called Member Mechanical), Railway Board Shri Hemant Kumar gave details of six initiatives of Indian Railways pertaining to his Directorate at a press conference held in Rail Bhawan today i.e. 09.08.2016. The briefs of these six initiatives are given as below : -


Brief about bio-toilets and green train corridor : -

In order to contribute to mission ‘Swachh Bharat Abhiyan’ launched by Hon’ble Prime Minister of India, Ministry of Railways have taken up a mammoth task of providing human discharge free bio-toilets in all its coaches and the same would be completed by September 2019. With provision of bio-toilets in all its coaches discharge of human waste from trains on to the ground would be completely stopped which in turn would help in improving cleanliness and hygiene. Ministry of Railways have already provided 43,000 bio-toilets in its coaches till 31st July, 2016 and in the current financial year, it is planned to fit additional 27,500 bio-toilets.
Indian Railways in its commitment to provide hygienic environment to passengers and to keep station premises/tracks clean, have developed environment-friendly Bio-toilets for its passenger coaches. The technology has been developed jointly by Indian Railways (IR) and Defence Research & Development Organization (DRDO) for railway passenger coaches through an MoU. This environment friendly, low cost and robust technology, is the first of its kind in Railway Systems in the world. In the bio-toilet fitted coaches, human waste is collected in tanks below the toilets and the same is decomposed by a consortium of bacteria.

In order to have visible benefits in terms of cleaner environment owing to provision of bio-toilets in coaches, Rameswarm-Manamadurai (114 Kms) was indentified to make it Green Train Corridors- free from human waste discharge from trains. Accordingly, 10 passenger trains consisting of 286 coaches moving over this section have been provided with bio-toilets. This section was formally inaugurated as Green Train Corridor on 24.07.2016. After Rameswarm-Manamadurai, Okha-Kanalas Junction(141 Kms), Porbandar-Wansjaliya (34 Kms) and Jammu-Katra(78 Kms) would also be taken up for making them free from human waste discharge from trains. For this around 35 trains consisting of nearly 1110 coaches would be further provided with bio toilets and the work is underway. These sections and stations were chosen, because the number of trains originating and terminating at these stations and sections are few, thus making it operationally easier and faster to make them human-discharge free.

Okha-Kanalas section is targeted for conversion to Green Train Corridor by the end of September 2016, whereas Porbandar-Wansjaliya is targeted for conversion by October 2016. For Jammu-Katra section, a total of 24 rakes of 14 trains consisting of around 450 coaches need to be provided with Bio-toilets and the same would be targeted for completion by March 2017. 

Brief about new types of train products : -
In order to make train journeys a more delightful experience, Indian Railways have been taking numerous initiatives. Minister of Railways, in his Budget Speech 2016-17, had announced a number of new categories of train services or coach such as Tejas, Humsafar, Antyodaya and Deen Dayalu coaches. Introduction of these train services/coaches is being followed up in mission mode.
For General Second Class passengers, potable water through Water filtration system, cushioned luggage racks, additional hand holds in doorway area, J hooks near longitudinal luggage racks for hanging carry bags, bio-toilets, water level indicator, Toilet occupation indication display board, Enhanced mobile charging facility, Fire extinguishers etc. are some of the amenities added in Deen Dayalu and Antyodaya train coaches. Besides, for the first time, Indian Railways would try out operation of Antyodaya trains with Locos at both ends for faster acceleration and deceleration and for expeditious turnaround at terminals. 5 Antyodaya rakes have been planned for introduction in the current year and the first rake is expected by October 2016. Around 700 Deen Dayalu coaches are planned for introduction in various trains in the current year. First Deen Dayalu coach has already been launched by Hon’ble MR on 19.07.16 at NDLS station.
Similarly, Humsafar trains consisting of AC 3-Tier coaches only would have additional facilities such as GPS based Passenger information display system to inform passengers about arriving station, Passenger announcement system, Fire and Smoke detection system for enhanced fire safety, Mobile/ laptop charging points, Integrated Braille displays for the aid of visually impaired passengers, Improved aesthetics with new interior and exterior colour scheme etc. While 10 Humsafar rakes are planned for introduction in the current year, first such rake is expected by September 2016.
Tejas train coaches would be the future of train travel in India with modern amenities and gadgets provided to make train travel not only comfortable but delightful too. Tejas coaches would have ergonomic seating with improved cushioning and upholstery, Automatic doors, Infotainment system, GPS based Passenger information display system, Dust sealed gangways, Fire and Smoke detection system , CCTV system, concealed LED lighting, adjustable reading lights, Passenger announce ment system,. Vending machine, Mobile laptop charging points, enabling provision for on-board Wi-Fi facility, Integrated Braille displays, individual Magazine bags, bottle holders, snack table, Bio-Vacuum toilets, Sensorised taps, flushing system, hand driers, tissue paper dispenser and soap dispenser for touch less experience of toilet use, water level indicators, Accessible dustbins with higher capacity, Digital Destination Boards outside the coach for train and coach information to the boarding passengers etc.. 3 Tejas AC Chair Car rakes have been planned for introduction and the first rake is expected by February 2017.
One Uday train service is planned for introduction in the current year with LHB AC Double Decker coaches. 

Brief on Trials of Spanish Train TALGO : -
Talgo is a Spanish firm manufacturing Semi high speed (160-250 kmph) and high speed (350 kmph) passengers trains. Talgo trains have been successfully running in many countries with high safety records.
Talgo coaches are light weight aluminum bodied coaches with special features like articulated coupling between coaches, wheel sets located between adjacent coaches, independent wheel system, short guide axles with neutral tilting. These features make these coaches to travel faster on curves with approximately 20% higher speed in comparison to conventional coaches. Because of low weight faster acceleration and deceleration is also possible thereby reducing the travel time and increasing the average speed.
With an objective to increase the speed of Mail/Express trains on its networks, IR decided to conduct trials of Talgo coaches to validate their speed potential and access saving in time between New Delhi and Mumbai without any investment on the fixed infrastructure. M/s. Talgo has brought 9 coaches for free of cost trials with no commitment from Indian Railways. Speed trials were conducted between Barailey and Moradabad section of Northern Railway upto speed of 115 kmph. 
After successful completion of these trials high speed trials upto a test speed of 180 kmph were conducted between Mathura and Palwal section of NCR. The trials were found successful.
After the speed trials time saving trials have been started to validate the simulation done by M/s. Talgo. Total four runs were planned at a speed of 130, 130, 140 and 150 kmph. Two runs have already been conducted on 1.8.2016 and 5.8.2016. The trials have been successful and actual running results were better than the simulation results. In first run train could not run as per schedule due to heavy rain between Surat and Mumbai due to wash out of tracks. 3rd run has started today and 4th run will be on 14.08.2016. It is expected that time saving of 4 hours will be achieved between New Delhi and Mumbai over the existing Rajdhani Express.

Brief about Safety Device - TRI-NETRA - Terrain imaging for diesel dRivers INfra-red, Enhanced opTical & Radar Assisted system
Ministry of Railways, Railway Board has initiated a proposal to install TRI-NETRA systems on locomotives for enhancing the vision of Locomotive Pilots in inclement weather. TRI-NETRA stands for - Terrain imaging for diesel dRivers INfra-red, Enhanced opTical &Radar Assisted system.
TRI-NETRA system shall be made up of high-resolution optical video camera, high sensitivity infra-red video camera and additionally a radar-based terrain mapping system.
These three components of the system shall act as three eyes (Tri-Netra) of the Locomotive Pilot.
TRI-NETRA is designed to “see” the terrain ahead of the running locomotive during inclement weather by combining the images captured by the three sub-systems and to create a composite video image which shall be displayed in front of the Loco Pilot on a computer monitor.
During fog, heavy rain and also during night, the locomotive pilots face serious challenges in looking out ahead to spot any obstruction on the track such as vehicles which get stuck while crossing the track or trees or boulders which have fallen across the track etc. Because of the heavy momentum of the running train, the train driver has to always adjust the speed of the train such that he or she can stop the train on visually seeing the obstruction. In fair weather and in daytime, this is not a problem since train driver has a clear view of the track ahead. But in poor visibility, he has to reduce the speed suitably so that the brakes can be applied in time to stop the train without hitting the obstructions.
This is where TRI-NETRA will come into picture and give the locomotive pilot a clear view of the track ahead in bad visibility conditions so that he can apply brakes well in time. Conversely, he can speed up the train even in poor visibility if the TRI-NETRA system shows that the track ahead is clear of obstruction. The system shall also map the terrain ahead so that the driver knows when he is approaching a station or a signal. TRI-NETRA will enable the Locomotive Pilot to “see” objects from upto one kilometer away on straight track during inclement weather.
The concept of TRI-NETRA was developed by Development Cell under the guidance of Member Mechanical, Railway Board while brainstorming on how to use the technology employed by fighter aircrafts to see through clouds and operate in pitch darkness and the technology used by naval ships in mapping the ocean floor and navigating in the night. Such an “assisted vision” system is not available readily in any of the advanced railway systems but the manufacturers and technology partners who develop components of such systems for defence are very excited with the concept. “Such systems have not been used for peacetime applications and we are excited that Indian Railways have thrown such a challenge at us” said one of the foreign specialists who develops such systems for fighter aircrafts. There has been very enthusiastic response to this Expression of Interest (EoI) published by Railway Board and number of companies from Israel, Finland, USA and Austria have expressed interest in developing such a system.
Brief On Communication Equipment - End Of Train Telemetry (Eott)· 

Fig:1 Transmitter/Receiver Radio on Locomotive

The EoTT equipment is used to establish communication between Locomotive driver and the last vehicle of the train to see that the train is running with all coaches/wagons as a “complete” train.
· There is a transmitter fitted on a locomotive and a receiver that is fitted on the end of the last vehicle.
· The transmitter and the last vehicle receiver exchange signals periodically at regular intervals to ensure that the complete train is running as “Ïntact train”.
· If there is a break in the communication between the two units, the driver gets a signal that the train has parted.
· The transmitter unit which is fitted at the end of the train’s last wagon is connected to the brakes and it bleeds the Brake Pipe air and applies brakes to the broken away portion of wagons of the train so that they do not collide with the front portion.
· A project has been sanctioned for purchase of 1000 systems at an estimated cost of Rs. 100 Crores.
· Specifications of the equipment have been prepared and tenders shall be called shortly.
Ø Brief on Levitation based Trains (MAGLEV)
· Levitation Technology is being used in the world in many different ways – Hovercraft that levitates on air-cushion, Maglev etc.
· “MAGLEV “stands for MAGnetic LEVitation.
· The MAGLEV floats above the track on a “Cushion” of magnetic field.
· Magnets on the track push and lift the MAGLEV up in air by about 1 inch to 6 inches.
· These “track” magnets are controlled by a computers which keep shifting forward the magnetic force of the “track” magnets so that the MAGLEV is pulled forward.
· Maximum speed achieved is 500 km/h.
· One commercial installation is in China in Shanghai (appx 38 km of MAGLEV) and is currently running commercially.
· New technologies are coming up to decrease the power consumption of magnets that lift the MAGLEV by using liquid nitrogen or similar gases..
· Holy Grail of Maglev magnets is superconducting magnets which consume very little current. Currently, super conductive magnets requires very low temperatures to be maintained in the magnet, however rapid research is going on to make high temperature superconductors.
· EoI document has been floated on 4th August 2016 and shall open on 6th September 2016.

(Release ID :148609)

PIB Release

@anant_s I am having problems in putting up pictures from the PIB website for this release. 

http://pib.nic.in/newsite/erelease.aspx?relid=148609

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## anant_s

Rajaraja Chola said:


> I was actually indicating zones.


I'll indicate zone wise breakup. usually railway budget indicates pan India data and individual data requires some compiling.


Rajaraja Chola said:


> This information is too new to me. I think passenger growth can be massive if ticketless travel in some parts of India are countered.


Passenger revenue is a big part of railway income but freight is the cash cow for IR. Infact i've seen daily the Divisional Railway Managers (DRMs), the first data they analyze is loading target for their division which is then compiled for entire zone. Passenger travel owing to the fact that it is undercharged (or subsidized), will always bring a net loss to railway everytime a ticket is issued. So from pure business point of view, Freight is bread and butter for IR.



Ankit Kumar 002 said:


> I am having problems in putting up pictures from the PIB website for this release.


Try to save picture on local disk and upload again.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Local_Legend

*New tracks for Indian Railways – check out Minister Suresh Prabhu’s new initiatives*

The Indian Railways, the largest rail network in Asia and the world’s second largest network operated under a single management, has introduced a string of new initiatives for the passengers.

The Railway budget presented by Railway Minister Suresh Prabhu proposed the introduction of new types of trains ‑ Humsafar, Utkrisht Double-decker Air-conditioned Yatri (UDAY), Gatimaan and Tejas. The fully air-conditioned three-tier Humsafar Express will be launched in the next few months.

Apart from this, the Railway Ministry announced a number of launches last week.

Rail Geet – Dedicating the song to the employees and passengers, Suresh Prabhu during the launch said that the song will give them the spirit of marching ahead and working unitedly for the growth of Indian Railways. The initial wordings of the song are_ – _“Bharat ki Rail Mahan hai – Pragati ki Pehchan hai – Bharat ki ye Shan hai – Desh ki ye Jaan hai – Indian Railways, We love Indian Railways.”




“Rail Geet” is meant for enthusing more than 13 lakh Railwaymen and establishing a connect with general populace at large. Composed by music director Shravan and sung by Udit Narayan and Kavita Krishnamurti, this song has been written by a former railway officer Satya Prakash, who worked in various capacities in Indian Railways and retired as Addl. Member (Tourism & Catering), Railway Board.

The song has two versions – a longer version of five minutes duration and a shorter version of three minutes duration. 

Modernising through PPP mode – The Railways will redevelop eight stations‑ Vihar, Bijwasan, Chandigarh, Gandhinagar, Habibganj (Bhopal), Shivaji Nagar (Pune), SAS Nagar (Mohali) and Surat will be redeveloped. The Ministry plans to redevelop ‘A-1’ and ‘A’ category stations on ‘as is where is’ basis, by inviting proposals from developers with their designs and business ideas. The cost of it will be met by leveraging commercial development of land and air space in and around the stations.

However, no time fame has been set for this.

Integrated security plan - With the intent to enhance security in the railway stations, the ministry through its integrated security plan will strengthen surveillance mechanism at 202 railway stations. ISS has been conceptualised as comprising close circuit television (CCTV) camera, access control, personal and baggage screening system and bomb detection and disposal system, which together provide multiple checking of passengers and its baggage from the point of entry in the station premises till boarding of train. The anticipated cost of ISS project stands at Rs 385.06 crore.

Capacity creation- The Ministry plans to infuse Rs 8.56 lakh crore over the next five years (2015-2019) and include major areas like Network Decongestion, Network Expansion, Safety related works, rolling stock procurement, station development works, modernisation, speed raising, signalling, traffic facility works, information technology and customer service improvements.

Solar power- For the first time, Indian railways will be setting up solar panels on roof top of coaches, which will help in the train lighting system in 18 narrow gauge coaches and two broad gauge non-air conditioned coaches on trial basis.

Railways will provide solar panel on roof top of general coaches of two number of day running intercity trains and 50 percent narrow gauge coaches plying on Pathankot-Joginder Nagar route in Kangra Valley section and Kalka-Shimla section for extended trials for one year in all weather conditions.

Devices to avoid accidents at crossings - The Railways had earlier developed Train Actuated Warning Device (TAWD) to warn road users about approaching trains at unmanned level crossing gates but could not ensure vandal and theft proof. However, the ministry has now taken steps which ensures the same:


i) RDSO in association with IIT Kanpur is developing prototype vandal and theft proof equipment.
ii) ISRO has also taken up a project based on satellite communication system to warn road users at unmanned level crossing gates. This is currently under development. 
Equipments will be deployed in a phased manner at unmanned level crossing gates after a suitable tamper and theft proof equipment is developed.

Measures to prevent roof-top travelling on trains

The following steps are being to prevent passengers travelling on roof-top of trains:

1.Frequent announcements will be made to educate the passengers.

2.Special awareness campaigns are also being organised to sensitise the passengers about the dangers.

3.Warning boards cautioning people.

4.Regular drives are being conducted and the persons apprehended are prosecuted under the relevant provisions of the Railways Act, 1989.

5.Ladder has been removed from the end panel of all coaches.

Facilities for poor people in general bogies of trains - The General second class coaches will soon be provided with the amenities like mobile/laptop charging socket, dustbins and Braille signages. Also, in the Railway Budget 2016-17, introduction of Deen Dayalu coach and Antyodaya train services were announced catering specially to general second class passengers. Additional amenities such as water filters, cushioned luggage racks, toilet occupation indication display board, hand holds in doorway area, enhanced mobile charging facility, etc., have been included in the design of Deen Dayalu coach as well as that of Antyodaya service coaches.

Railway projects for doubling and tripling of railway lines- With plans for capacity expansion, Indian Railways is carrying out various projects expeditiously to double/triple/quadruple the existing railway lines and each zone has been allocated money depending on the length and other expenditures. 

https://yourstory.com/2016/08/indian-railways/

*New Rail System to Do Away With Guards at Rear End of Goods Trains*

Indian Railways will do away with the practice of deploying guards at the rear-end of coaches of goods trains as it is installing a new system to ensure all coaches and wagons remain intact when a train is in motion.

The end of train telemetry (EoTT), a device that aims to establish communication between the locomotive driver and the last vehicle of the train, will be fitted in the last coach or wagon of a train.

Railways has sanctioned a project for purchasing 1,000 such systems at an estimated cost of Rs 100 crore.

Specifications of the EoTT equipment have been prepared and tenders will be floated shortly, said Railways Rolling Stock Member Hemant Kumar.

In the new system, a transmitter is fitted on a locomotive and a receiver is fitted at the end of the last vehicle. The transmitter and the last vehicle receiver exchange signals periodically to ensure that the train is running intact.

If there is a break in the communication between the two units, the driver gets a signal that the train has parted and accordingly the train has to be stopped to relink the parted wagons, Kumar said.

http://www.thequint.com/india/2016/...-away-with-guards-at-rear-end-of-goods-trains

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ranjeet



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Local_Legend

*E. Sreedharan - The Metro Man of India*

*



*

Career - It was after his completion of education Sreedharan joined Government Polytechnic as a lecturer in Civil Engineering. He cleared an examination named the ESE or the Engineering Services Examination conducted by the UPSC. He cleared it well and joined IES or Indian Engineering Service as an Assistant Engineer on probationary basis. He worked in the Southern Railway sector here. He did noteworthy work by repairing the cyclone destructed* Pamban Bridge* in Tamil Nadu in three months time when the time allotted to him was six months. He had excellent decision making skills and knew whom to appoint for what job. Sreedharan is also the man behind the planning, designing and development of the first metro in India, the* Kolkata metro*. He gained his reputation to finish work before the target time and specified budget. Although, officially he retired in 1990, he was appointed in the *Konkan Railway *project by the CMD for the most popular Indian Railway project – the Mumbai Kochi route. It took him seven years to complete it.

http://www.mbarendezvous.com/motivational-story/e-sreedharan/

His first assignment was the Pampan Bridge when he was thirty one. The bridge connected Ramesawram to Tamil Nadu. The earlier bridge was swept off in the fury of waves, Sreedharan recovered 126 girders consumed by the sea and re-installed them. The new bridge was constructed in record four months. He was given a cash award of Rs. 1000/-by the Railway Ministry.

Sredharan joined the Calcutta Metro in 1971 and was with them for five years. *Calcutta Metro runs 16.45 kilometres underground*. Sreedharan not only completed this much heralded project but also laid down the foundation of modern infrastructure engineering in India.

The Delhi Metro is a feather in his cap. He was here from 1995 to 2012. Sreedharan was given the sobriquet of ‘Metro Man’ by the media for his grand success in executing the completion of the *Delhi Metro.*

After his retirement from DMRC, Sreedharan has been appointed as Principal Advisor of the* Kochi Metro Rail Project.* A large number of awards have been conferred on him. He was awarded the Padma Shri by the Government of India in 2001, the Padma Vibhushan in 2008, the Chevalier de la Légion d’honneur in 2005 by Government of France and was named one of Asia’s Heroes by TIME magazine in 2003. Recently he has been appointed to serve the United Nations’ High Level Advisory Group on Sustainable Transport (HLAG-ST). He was invited by UN Secretary General Ban Ki-moon to serve on his HLAG-ST for a period of three years. 

http://www.freepressjournal.in/book-reviews/karmayogi-a-biography-of-e-sreedharan/780073



*Awards *

Railway Minister's Award (1963)


Padma Shri by the Government of India (2001)


_Man of the Year_ by The Times of India (2002)[22]
_Shri Om Prakash Bhasin_ Award for professional excellence in engineering (2002)
_CII (Confederation of Indian Industry) Juror's Award_ for leadership in infrastructure development (2002–03)
_One of Asia's Heroes_ by TIME (2003)[5]
_AIMA (All India Management Association) award_ for Public Service Excellence (2003)
_Degree of Doctor of Science (Honoris causa)_ from IIT Delhi.
_Bharat Shiromani award_ from the Shiromani Institute, Chandigarh (2005)
_Chevalier de la Légion d'Honneur_ (Knight of the Legion of Honour) by the government of France (2005)[3]
_Qimpro Platinum Standard (Business)_ National Statesman for Quality in India(2007)[23]
_CNN-IBN Indian of the Year 2007: Public Service_ (2008)[24]


Padma Vibhushan by the Government of India (2008)


D.Lit. By Rajasthan Technical University, Kota, Rajasthan, in 2009[5]
Degree of Doctor of Philosophy (Honoris causa) from IIT Roorkee, 2009.[5]
Sree Chithira Thirunal National Award, 2012[25][26]
SR Jindal Prize (honorary) awarded by Sitaram Jindal Foundation, 2012.[27]
_TKM 60 Plus award for Lifetime achievement, 2013 by TKM College of Engineering._
Degree of Doctor of Science (Honoris Causa) by Mahamaya Technical University on its first convocation (2013)[28]
Rotary International for the sake of Honour Award (2013)
Lifetime Achievement Governance Award by Grifles, 2013[1]
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/E._Sreedharan

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## proud_indian

*End of track for Talgo in India? Railways says ‘needs modifications’*

*With a maximum speed of 140 kmph, Talgo’s train on Wednesday completed its third trial run on the Delhi to Mumbai Rajdhani route in 12 hours and 7 minutes.*
By: Express Web Desk | New Delhi | Updated: August 10, 2016 10:53 am






Mumbai: The Spanish train Talgo after it arrives in Mumbai from Delhi during its trial run. (Source: PTI/File)

The Spanish-made high speed trains, Talgo, will soon be pressed into service but only after modifications to set them operational for Indian platforms, the Indian Railways said on Wednesday.

Even though the timing trail of Talgo can be called successful, Hemant Kumar, Member (Rolling Stock) of the Railway Board, said that trains cannot be operational on Railways in its present form due to less width and low footboard height. There will be an open tender for acquiring such lightweight trains from the global market, Kumar added, as quoted by PTI.

With a maximum speed of 140 kmph, Talgo’s train on Wednesday completed its third trial run on the Delhi to Mumbai Rajdhani route in 12 hours and 7 minutes. The fourth and final is said to take place on August 14.
Quick facts:

# The Talgo train runs at an average speed of around 90-100 km/hr and can attain a maximum speed of 130-150 km/hr. The train has nine coaches which include two executive class coaches, four general class coaches, a cafeteria, a power car and a tail-end coach.





Officials of Spanish train Talgo during a trial run from New Delhi to Mumbai. (Photo: PTI)

# The executive class is the premium coach with 20 seats in each coach. The premium seats are spacious and provide ample leg space. There is a wooden pull-out table for keeping food and other items. The luggage space on top of the seats is also very spacious. There are also television sets on top for displaying information about train speed, location, etc. The aisle area has ample room for movement.

# The general coaches can seat up to 36 people each. The seats may not be as premium as the ones in the executive class but they are comfortable, spacious and have leg-room. The pull out tables are also quite big.
Here is a timeline of the trail runs Talgo train undertook:

August 14: Fourth and final phase

August 10: With a maximum speed of 140 kmph, Talgo’s train completed its third trial run on the Delhi to Mumbai Rajdhani route in 12 hours and 7 minutes.

August 7: The high-speed Talgo train completed its second trip, improving its timing, between Mumbai and Delhi as part of the final leg of speed trials, In the process, the ‘semi bullet train’ beat the Rajdhani Express by nearly three hours, taking barely 13 hours to cover the Delhi-Mumbai distance.

August 2: Talgo Tuesday completed its third and final phase of trials from New Delhi to Mumbai, but arrived at its destination over three hours behind schedule, a Western railway official said, adding that heavy rains enroute caused the delay.

August 1: Talgo train will commence its third and final phase of trials from Delhi to Mumbai aiming a maximum speed of 130 kmph and is expected to reach the financial capital in about four hours less than the time taken by Rajdhani.

July 27: Talgo train will reach Mumbai by August 2 for more speed trials on the Delhi-Mumbai route, Western Railway officials confirmed.

July 14: Talgo train broke the speed record of the country’s fastest train, the recently launched Gatiman Express, by clocking 180 km per hour during its third trial run on Mathura-Palwal stretch. It covered the 80-km stretch in 39 minutes.

July 9: Spanish train Talgo commenced its second phase trial from Mathura at 120 km per hour speed with senior officials from Spain and Railways onboard.

May 29: Indian Railways conducted the first trial run of Talgo train between Bareilly and Moradabad in Uttar Pradesh as part of its strategy to increase the speed of trains. The train achieved a speed of 110-115 kms in the run. Click here to watch video





New Delhi: Spanish train Talgo at New Delhi train station ahead of its trial run to Mumbai on Monday. (Source: PTI)

May 28: The Railways has successfully conducted censor trials of the Spanish Talgo coaches between Izzatnagar and Bhojipura stations.

February 7: Talgo may soon undertake trial runs at speeds between 160 and 200 kmph on the existing tracks on the Delhi-Mumbai route.

http://indianexpress.com/article/in...ia-railways-says-needs-modifications-2965326/​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MKC

cc Locomotives of Indian Railways
Jhargram-Mednipur MEMU passenger in Konsaboti rail bridge on a cloudy day !!
Shutter Art: Avik Chanda





KZJ WDG-4D tows the Secundrabad-Guwahati Express !!
Shutter Art: Pramath Sb





Ratlam Alco Twins Chug along the Shastri River Bridge near Sangameshwar in konkan Railway with Kocheveli - Indore Express in tow
Shutter Art: Prithvi Raj

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## proud_indian

*IR to overcome hurdles in Railway Electrification due to dearth of Locos & Funds*

10 Aug, 2016 in Central Organisation Railway Electrification, Allahabad / Indian Railways by rail
Indian Railways yet to go miles for complete electrification which would require covering another 35,000 km as on date!




New Delhi: Lack of funds and inability to build enough locomotives threaten to derail Indian Railways’ target to achieve full electrification of its network in the next three years.

The estimated cost of electrification of the remaining routes is ₹35,000 crore, according to the Railways.
In addition, ₹60,000 crore will be needed to build locomotives and another ₹10,000 crore for setting up masts, overhead equipment, contact wires, substations and transformers, according to a railway official.

Raising funds for electrification at one go isn’t easy as the Railways is already cash strapped, limiting its borrowing capacity, said another official.

As on March 31, a total of 27,999 route km of the railway network was electrified. Full electrification would require covering another 35,000 km.

In terms of locomotives, the Railways effectively deployed 5,105 locomotives out of its total holding of 5,142. 

“An additional 5,000 locomotives will be required for complete electrification. For this, additional staff for locomotive and traction maintenance is required. Further, re-skilling and redeployment of diesel staff (mechanical department) to maintain electric locos is a big ask,” said a senior official of the electrical branch.
With Chittaranjan Locomotive Works producing its highest-ever (280 electric locos) in Fiscal Year 2016, it seems near impossible to produce the required number in three years. “In addition, more than half of the world’s railway systems run on standard gauge (1,435 mm width), so importing electric locos of broad gauge (1,676 mm) in such a large quantity would be tough,” the official said.

Power Ministry proposal
A few months back, at a meeting between senior functionaries of the Power and Railway Ministries, the former proposed that one of its public sector undertakings could bear the cost of electrifying the remaining railway network in three years, in return for sharing the benefits accruing to the Railways from lower energy costs. The savings were estimated to be ₹12,500 crore, by the Power Ministry. This may not be enough, according to experts.

“While the financial rate of return may not fully justify the proposal, if the economic rate of return was considered, including lower pollution, the country should opt for electric traction on a long-term basis,” said an official. “Moreover, major trunk routes, barring a few, had already been electrified. Hence, savings on electrifying non-important routes would not be significant,” he added.

According to another expert: “Indian Railways is a good paymaster. So, all power producers want it to be their customer. With not enough offtake from power houses, the Power Ministry may want the Railways to be entirely electrified, as today, power is cheaper than diesel.

“However, one should base the decision on the total cost of procurement, taking into account the risks of depending on one kind of energy.”

http://www.railnews.co.in/ir-to-ove...electrification-due-to-dearth-of-locos-funds/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## proud_indian

*HE IS THE MAN!*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cloud4000

Skills Gap Tests India’s Vision

Country drums up business for jets, trains, electronics, but lacks workers to build them

BY SANTANU CHOUDHURY

ADIBATLA, India—Having signed a string of multibillion-dollar orders from foreign firms to make parts for helicopters, aircraft and trains over the past couple of years, India is struggling to find people with the skills to build them.

In a $3.3 billion push, India is racing to equip 15 million people by 2020 with the skills necessary to realize Indian Prime Minister Narendra Modi’s aim to bring more high-grade manufacturing to the country. The challenges are signifi- cant as foreign suppliers including Boeing Co., Airbus Group SE and Alstom SA often can’t find the employees with the training and experience to help fulfill Mr. Modi’s “Make in India” program.

More than 80% of engineers in India are “unemployable,” Aspiring Minds, an Indian employability assessment firm, said in a January report after a study of about 150,000 engineering students in around 650 engineering colleges in the country. A lack of specialized courses mean companies have to train their own people from scratch.

At one training center outside Hyderabad in southern India, workers in their early 20s toil with high-precision hand tools as they are taught how to fix rivets on aircraft-grade aluminum sheets as part of a year-long training program.

The workers—a blend of graduate engineers and diploma holders from technical institutes—hope to earn the qualifications that could allow them to work in the factories of Tata Advanced Systems Ltd., the aerospace and defense flagship of India’s Tata Group.





Employees work on the cabin of a Sikorsky S-92 at the Tata Advanced Systems facility at Adibatla in the south Indian city of Hyderabad.

HARSHA VADLAMANI FOR THE WALL STREET JOURNAL


Anubhab Dutta, a trained mechanical engineer, didn’t know how to rivet, or fix fasteners on aircraft-grade metal, when he joined Tata Advanced.

Mr. Dutta, 23 years old, is one of two fresh graduates hired through on-campus placement from an engineering college in Guwahati in northeast India’s Assam state. New hires undergo compulsory training for up to a year.

“During the engineering course, we were given the theoretical background. Here, we are doing the actual drilling,” said Mr. Dutta, who is training at the Advanced Craftsmanship Centre inside Tata’s sprawling factory complex.

Tata, which opened its first factory in 2010 to make fuselages for Sikorsky Aircraft Corp.’s S-92 helicopter, is among several Indian companies trying to capitalize on, and help realize, Mr. Modi’s vision.

The Hyderabad complex also churns out aerospace parts for Lockheed Martin Corp., Rolls-Royce Holdings PLC and General Electric Co., among others.

Mr. Modi’s goals include modernizing the country’s military, railways and other infrastructure, while facilitating the takeoff of India’s industrial sector, long overshadowed by China. Each deal with a foreign company requires that some parts are made in India.

Analysts estimate that India will need about 90,000 aerospace and defense factory workers in the coming decade.

“India doesn’t have a labor shortage—it has a skilled labor shortage,” said Tom Captain, global aerospace and defense industry leader at Deloitte Touche Tohmatsu.

To help remedy India’s skills crunch, Mr. Modi’s government announced two skill development plans in July involving a total spending of 220 billion rupees ($3.29 billion) to train 15 million people by 2020.

Western companies, seeing the need for training, are stepping up with their own investments. Boeing completed training its first batch of 30 recruits in the basics of aircraft assembly this year, in partnership with India’s National Skill Development Corp.

All the graduates have been hired by an Indian supplier to Chicago-based Boeing, and Boeing is now in discussions with the Indian government to significantly scale up the program by starting a regular curriculum, said Pratyush Kumar, Boeing India’s president.

France’s Alstom, which recently secured a $3 billion order from India for 800 locomotives, sent 80 Indians for training in Brazil and schooled another 250 in India to work at Alstom’s first metro train manufacturing plant in the country.

While India has thousands of engineering and vocational schools, they aren’t producing the caliber of worker required, said Bharat Salhotra, managing director for Alstom India & South Asia.

“The quality of the manpower when they come out of engineering colleges is not Agrade,” he said.

GE has received billions of dollars in orders from India in recent years for everything from power turbines to aerospace equipment and railway locomotives.

The company does extensive in-house training to meet quality expectations at its factories. GE declined to comment.

State-run Hindustan Aeronautics Ltd., the local jointventure partner for many overseas defense and aeronautics firms, in 2015 spearheaded the launch of the Aerospace and Aviation Sector Skill Council to train hundreds of thousands of aerospace factory workers and 6,000 instructors over the next 10 years.

Tata Advanced, where Mr. Dutta is training, is now preparing for its next leap. The company wants to step up from making parts to fully assembling a helicopter or an aircraft, said Sukaran Singh, its chief executive and managing director. “India has to move up the value chain. Otherwise, you will not get even the assembly work,” he said.

Senior engineers have been sent overseas to learn full aircraft assembly, said Mr. Singh, as he surveyed a plot of land where Tata and Boeing broke ground in June on a factory for producing the fuselage for Boeing’s Apache helicopter.





An employee works on a Sikorsky S-92 at the Hyderabad plant.

HARSHA VADLAMANI FOR THE WALL STREET JOURNAL
Skills Gap Tests India’s Vision

Country drums up business for jets, trains, electronics, but lacks workers to build them

BY SANTANU CHOUDHURY

ADIBATLA, India—Having signed a string of multibillion-dollar orders from foreign firms to make parts for helicopters, aircraft and trains over the past couple of years, India is struggling to find people with the skills to build them.

In a $3.3 billion push, India is racing to equip 15 million people by 2020 with the skills necessary to realize Indian Prime Minister Narendra Modi’s aim to bring more high-grade manufacturing to the country. The challenges are signifi- cant as foreign suppliers including Boeing Co., Airbus Group SE and Alstom SA often can’t find the employees with the training and experience to help fulfill Mr. Modi’s “Make in India” program.

More than 80% of engineers in India are “unemployable,” Aspiring Minds, an Indian employability assessment firm, said in a January report after a study of about 150,000 engineering students in around 650 engineering colleges in the country. A lack of specialized courses mean companies have to train their own people from scratch.

At one training center outside Hyderabad in southern India, workers in their early 20s toil with high-precision hand tools as they are taught how to fix rivets on aircraft-grade aluminum sheets as part of a year-long training program.

The workers—a blend of graduate engineers and diploma holders from technical institutes—hope to earn the qualifications that could allow them to work in the factories of Tata Advanced Systems Ltd., the aerospace and defense flagship of India’s Tata Group.





Employees work on the cabin of a Sikorsky S-92 at the Tata Advanced Systems facility at Adibatla in the south Indian city of Hyderabad.

HARSHA VADLAMANI FOR THE WALL STREET JOURNAL


Anubhab Dutta, a trained mechanical engineer, didn’t know how to rivet, or fix fasteners on aircraft-grade metal, when he joined Tata Advanced.

Mr. Dutta, 23 years old, is one of two fresh graduates hired through on-campus placement from an engineering college in Guwahati in northeast India’s Assam state. New hires undergo compulsory training for up to a year.

“During the engineering course, we were given the theoretical background. Here, we are doing the actual drilling,” said Mr. Dutta, who is training at the Advanced Craftsmanship Centre inside Tata’s sprawling factory complex.

Tata, which opened its first factory in 2010 to make fuselages for Sikorsky Aircraft Corp.’s S-92 helicopter, is among several Indian companies trying to capitalize on, and help realize, Mr. Modi’s vision.

The Hyderabad complex also churns out aerospace parts for Lockheed Martin Corp., Rolls-Royce Holdings PLC and General Electric Co., among others.

Mr. Modi’s goals include modernizing the country’s military, railways and other infrastructure, while facilitating the takeoff of India’s industrial sector, long overshadowed by China. Each deal with a foreign company requires that some parts are made in India.

Analysts estimate that India will need about 90,000 aerospace and defense factory workers in the coming decade.

“India doesn’t have a labor shortage—it has a skilled labor shortage,” said Tom Captain, global aerospace and defense industry leader at Deloitte Touche Tohmatsu.

To help remedy India’s skills crunch, Mr. Modi’s government announced two skill development plans in July involving a total spending of 220 billion rupees ($3.29 billion) to train 15 million people by 2020.

Western companies, seeing the need for training, are stepping up with their own investments. Boeing completed training its first batch of 30 recruits in the basics of aircraft assembly this year, in partnership with India’s National Skill Development Corp.

All the graduates have been hired by an Indian supplier to Chicago-based Boeing, and Boeing is now in discussions with the Indian government to significantly scale up the program by starting a regular curriculum, said Pratyush Kumar, Boeing India’s president.

France’s Alstom, which recently secured a $3 billion order from India for 800 locomotives, sent 80 Indians for training in Brazil and schooled another 250 in India to work at Alstom’s first metro train manufacturing plant in the country.

While India has thousands of engineering and vocational schools, they aren’t producing the caliber of worker required, said Bharat Salhotra, managing director for Alstom India & South Asia.

“The quality of the manpower when they come out of engineering colleges is not Agrade,” he said.

GE has received billions of dollars in orders from India in recent years for everything from power turbines to aerospace equipment and railway locomotives.

The company does extensive in-house training to meet quality expectations at its factories. GE declined to comment.

State-run Hindustan Aeronautics Ltd., the local jointventure partner for many overseas defense and aeronautics firms, in 2015 spearheaded the launch of the Aerospace and Aviation Sector Skill Council to train hundreds of thousands of aerospace factory workers and 6,000 instructors over the next 10 years.

Tata Advanced, where Mr. Dutta is training, is now preparing for its next leap. The company wants to step up from making parts to fully assembling a helicopter or an aircraft, said Sukaran Singh, its chief executive and managing director. “India has to move up the value chain. Otherwise, you will not get even the assembly work,” he said.

Senior engineers have been sent overseas to learn full aircraft assembly, said Mr. Singh, as he surveyed a plot of land where Tata and Boeing broke ground in June on a factory for producing the fuselage for Boeing’s Apache helicopter.





An employee works on a Sikorsky S-92 at the Hyderabad plant.

HARSHA VADLAMANI FOR THE WALL STREET JOURNAL

The most damning quote:



cloud4000 said:


> More than 80% of engineers in India are “unemployable,” Aspiring Minds, an Indian employability assessment firm, said in a January report after a study of about 150,000 engineering students in around 650 engineering colleges in the country. A lack of specialized courses mean companies have to train their own people from scratch.



80% of India's engineers are unemployable! Tells a lot about the state of higher education in India that it can produce software engineers by the bucketloads, but cannot produce decent engineers in other fields.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ankit Kumar 002

PPP Investnment in Railways 

Some of the areas identified by Railway for investment through Public Private Partnership (PPP) are: building last mile connectivity for ports/mines/industrial cluster, setting up of manufacturing units for rolling stock, building Private Freight Terminals (PFT), procurement of wagons, private operation of containers trains and redevelopment of stations among others. 

Till now investment of more than ₹ 35,000 crores has been committed for projects in these areas. The target of Extra-Budgetary Resources through Partnership for 2016-17 is ₹ 18,340 crore. No projection of funds has been made for 2017-18 and 2018-19. However, in the Budget 2015-16, it was announced to step up the investments with a plan to spend ₹ 8.56 lakh crore in next 5 years (2015-2019) which envisaged approximately 15% through PPP. 

As per the Twelfth Five Year Plan Document (2012-2017) issued by the erstwhile Planning Commission, 25% of total Eleventh Plan Investments of Ministry of Railways came from Extra Budgetary Resources. Precise mobilisation from private investment has not been compiled for the period by Ministry of Railways. Also since different sectors have different characterstics, the figures are not comparable. 

Ministry of Railways has taken several policy measures to attract private investment namely, new Participative Policy for capacity augmentation, issuing sectoral guidelines for Domestic/Foreign Direct Investment (FDI), preparing Model Concession Agreements (MCAs) for PPP models, liberalizing Private Freight Terminal (PFT) policy, Station redevelopment policy, setting up Loco manufacturing units through PPP etc. 

This Press Release is based on the information given by the Minister of State for Railways Shri Rajen Gohain in a written reply to a question in Lok Sabha on 10.08.2016 (Wednesday). 

****


AKS/DK 
(Release ID :148664)



proud_indian said:


> *HE IS THE MAN!*



Wish we had his Xerox for Defence , Finance and Home Ministry too.

High Speed Rail Service in Delhi – NCR 

The Functional Plan on Transport for National Capital Region (NCR) – 2032 has identified the following eight corridors of Regional Rapid Transit System (RRTS): 

• Delhi-Sonipat-Panipat, 

• Delhi-Gurgaon-Rewari-Alwar, 

• Delhi-Ghaziabad-Meerut, 

• Delhi-Faridabad-Ballabgarh-Palwal,

• Ghaziabad-Khurja, 

• Delhi-Bahadurgarh-Rohtak, 

• Delhi-Ghaziabad-Hapur and 

• Delhi-Shahadra-Baraut 

The following three RRTS corridors have been prioritized :  Delhi–Gurgaon–Rewari–Alwar 

 Delhi–Ghaziabad–Meerut 

 Delhi–Sonepat–Panipat As per the Feasibility Reports, the total estimated project cost for the above three prioritized corridors including escalation and Interest during construction (IDC) (with Central and State Taxes) is Rs.72,170 crore at 2013 price level. 

Since, the individual corridors have not yet been sanctioned, the expected time for completion cannot be projected. 

This Press Release is based on the information given by the Minister of State for Railways Shri Rajen Gohain in a written reply to a question in Lok Sabha on 10.08.2016 (Wednesday). 

****


AKS/DK 
(Release ID :148653)
@anant_s shed some light on this " High Speed Rail Servcie ".

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## anant_s

Ankit Kumar 002 said:


> shed some light on this " High Speed Rail Servcie ".


Bit busy with some audit work this week, will try to give a detailed reply on weekend (along with an interesting (hopefully) article on introduction of 3 phase electric traction in India).
But in brief, RRTS is a relatively long distance fast urban area transit system covering community in a vicinity of 200-250 kms of a large city, like Delhi in above case.
These systems make use of fast moving trains having seating only accommodation and have distributed power like EMUs. 
They cater to daily moving passengers to work and office places and residences.
Why does Delhi require that system, I'll mention later on.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## bhaktupdate

Piyush Goyal ( Power Minister ) explaining work of modi goverment

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Local_Legend

Public transport v/s traffic on roads. Don't you think metros might made this scene even deserted ? There are many crowded towns in India yet to be introduced to metro rail. Faster & convenient than any city permit bus. Can make the railway above or under the current roads of the city . Costly to introduce but cost effective in future . Saves time , fuel and money .

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Local_Legend

*Indian Railways opens GSA office in Dhaka*

*



*

Indian Railways has appointed its General Sales Agent in Bangladesh to facilitate buying rail tickets to travel across any destinations within India
Galaxy Travel International got the appointment as local GSA for Indian Railways recently.

The Indian High Commissioner to Bangladesh, Harsh Vardhan Shringla, and Ambrish Kumar Gupta, additional member, Traffic-Indian Railway Board, jointly declared the official opening at Gulshan, Dhaka yesterday.

Indian Railways (IR) is an Indian state-owned enterprise, owned and operated by the Government of India through the Ministry of Railways.

It is one of the world’s largest railway networks stretching across 115,000 kilometres of track and 7,112 stations.

In 2014-15, IR carried more than 23 million passengers a day, half of them was roughly suburban passengers and 1058.81 million tonnes were freight.

In the year, Indian Railways had revenues of 1,634.50 billion (US$24 billion) which consists of 1,069.27 billion (US$16 billion) from freight and 402.80 billion (US$6.0 billion) from passengers tickets.

Indian Railways is the world’s seventh largest commercial or utility employer by number of employees, with over 1.376 million employees as of last published figures in 2013.

http://www.dhakatribune.com/business/2016/08/11/simon-wins-locarno-open-doors-grants/


*

Railways on fast track to boost nonfare revenues*

NEW DELHI: From vinyl wrapping and branding of trains to leveraging vast railway property, cashstrapped Indian Railways is moving full steam ahead to generate more nonfare revenues, in line with minister Suresh Prabhu's efforts. The target is to increase nonfare revenues (NFR) for railways to Rs 1,500 crore by the end of this fiscal from current Rs 300 crore per year. The newly constituted NFR directorate in the railway ministry is working closely with private consultants like KPMG and EY to monetise railway assets. The most ambitious among all NFR projects is the proposed Rail Display Network (RDN) that is expected to generate Rs 3,500 crore annually by end of the sixth year of its launch

. RDN is proposed to be a centrally managed system that entails putting up an integrated network of over 200,000 multipurpose digital screens inside 2,175 railway stations across the country. "The display units will show railrelated information on half the screen and ads on the other half. The idea is to use eyeball capture of the specific information seeker or waiting passenger to earn revenue from 50 per cent surface area," said Ranjan Thakur, executive director for NFR. "It will not only increase passenger satisfaction with timely information, it will be a significant source of revenue for railways. It will take OOH (OutofHome) advertising to a new level," he said. Thakur told ET that things were on the fast track. KPMG, for example, gave its report on RDN in June, stating that railways can earn up toRs 1,000 crore after the first year itself. Railways shortlisted interested partners and on August 3, awarded letters of invitation to four media groups to conduct proof of concept at selected stations — Gwalior, Jaipur, Old Delhi and Gorakhpur.

The aim is to cover all trains eventually. For branding of trains, railways plans to give all monetising rights on a train, including 'naming rights', to one proponent. "This could be a highly valued asset for the investor where he could brand and monetise the train passengers in a comprehensive manner. For example, 'Amul Ahmedabad Rajdhani'. Further, the same proponent would provide different onboard services like entertainment, WiFi and merchandising to the train passengers," a note prepared by railway ministry has stated. Other measures to generate NFR include launching rail radio through private participation,website and app monetisation, and product displays and launches at stations.

http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...st-non-fare-revenues/articleshow/53643791.cms

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## raj76

हरे कृष्ण हरे कृष्ण,कृष्ण कृष्ण हरे हरे
हरे राम हरे राम, राम राम हरे हरे!
11-08-2016

#Economy:The Govt is working out a plan to optimally utilise land banks of state run companies as part of its bigger ambition to monetise the assets of public sector enterprises. The Govt has budgeted Rs 56,500 crore of revenue from disinvestment, including Rs 20,500 crore from strategic sales in this fiscal.

#Finance:The Lok Sabha passed the Taxation Laws (Amendment) Bill, 2016, relaxing the rules for the textile sector to avail itself of the income tax benefit on additional employment created.

#Foreign investment will now be able to flow into financial services such as commodity broking and other such areas not covered in the 18 areas specified for NBFCs.

#Cabinet today gave ex-post facto approval to the amendments made to the Maternity Benefits Act, that aims to raise maternity leave for women from 12 weeks to 26 weeks.The Act protects the employment of women during the time of her maternity and entitles her of a full paid absence from work - to take care for her child.

भारत माता की जय

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/763728876199514113

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Star Wars

10,000 villages electrified

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Ankit Kumar 002

Haven't got any picture , but a person from ELS Bokaro has informed that all the locomotives will get their front painted with a small tri colour. He informed that the same thing is happening in Bhilai, and it seems it's a decision from New Delhi , so by 15th, expect each loco to be painted with a small tri colour.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Feroz Alam Khan

*10 reasons why India will enter the fast track by 2020*

https://yourstory.com/2016/06/india-economy-growth-2020/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## raj76

हरे कृष्ण हरे कृष्ण,कृष्ण कृष्ण हरे हरे
हरे राम हरे राम, राम राम हरे हरे
12-08-2016

‪#‎Economy‬: The PM's ambitious Blue Revolution plan to triple the country's earning from fish exports would need an investment of Rs 1,7199 crore. The Govt has also begun talks with the World Bank and Asian Development Bank to fund the project which aims at increasing fish production by 50% to 15.2 million tonnes and triple the export earnings to Rs 1 lakh crore by the year 2020.

‪#‎Finance‬:Govt is likely to get an estimated Rs 23,944.4 crore from clean environment cess in the ongoing fiscal.

‪#‎India‬’s total power generation rose by 7.13%. The cost of power as billed to the power utilities from its thermal power stations for the April-June, 2016 has reduced to Rs 3.04 per kWh from Rs 3.19 per kWh during the corresponding period last year.

‪#‎Mera‬ Bharat Mahaan: Railways have launched two locomotives projects at Madhepura and Marhora involving about Rs 40,000 crore. The small and medium industries will be benefitted in supplying materials in the two factories.

भारत माता की जय

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Local_Legend

ranjeet said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/763728876199514113



Kia motors is a part of Hyundai which is already have a plant in TN . Hyundai was offered special package on land and electricity . As a token of appreciation , they gifted 100 Accent cars to TN police in 2006 of their 10th anniversary . 

http://www.tamilnadugim.com/partnersinprogress/hyundai/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nilgiri

I've always wanted to take a trip down this route. Anyone been?

Falls appear around 27 minute mark btw.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ankit Kumar 002

Western Railways Twitter handle tweeted on 10th about the TALGO Trails at 140kmph behind a WDP4. 

It completede Delhi to Mumbai in 12hours 10 minutes. 

And its not anything near even the projected 150-160kmph speed. 

@anant_s does overhead wires have any effect on max speed ? Asking because its WDP4s In action against the anticipation of WAP5...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## pikkuboss

Great thread.... Very informative....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anant_s

Ankit Kumar 002 said:


> does overhead wires have any effect on max speed ? Asking because its WDP4s In action against the anticipation of WAP5...


Yes and No!
If you are running a diesel loco, catenary obviously is out of picture.
If you are running an electric loco, then yes. High speed rail OHE has two additional requirements. First the tension on catenary is kept higher than normal. This is to ensure that pantograph contact is always maintained and there are no power input jerks to incomer transformer. At more than 350 kph, there is a constant spark between pantograph pan collector and wire, indicating intermittent loss of contact.





Second is increased voltage. At higher speeds, normally the line input voltage is increased, just to ensure that electric motors are operating at maximum rated torque.



Ankit Kumar 002 said:


> Haven't got any picture , but a person from ELS Bokaro has informed that all the locomotives will get their front painted with a small tri colour. He informed that the same thing is happening in Bhilai, and it seems it's a decision from New Delhi , so by 15th, expect each loco to be painted with a small tri colour.


Here you go Ankit!






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/763565307235446784










Cleanliness initiatives by IR.

Modular Toilets at *Katra Railway Station*












*Railways plans Rs7,000 crore investment in north-east*





A security personnel clicks a picture of the Tripura Sundari Express, a weekly train connecting Agartala and New Delhi, during the flag-off ceremony at the Agartala railway station on Sunday. Photo: PTI
*New Delhi:* Railway minister Suresh Prabhu on Sunday flagged off Tripura Sundari Express, the first passenger train that will connect Agartala with New Delhi. The train will run once a week with a journey time of 47 hours.

The railways will invest more than Rs.7,000 crore in the current fiscal year to develop its network in the seven north-eastern states, Prabhu said, adding, in 2014-15, only Rs.2,702 crore was spent for this purpose.

Initiatives for better connectivity in the region will result in all-round development in the north-east and gradually, the region will have the highest per capita income in the country, Prabhu said. The minister also announced plans to start an Agartala-Kolkata train service.

“Increase of inter-state connectivity and connectivity between the region and the rest of the country are being given the highest priority. Available connectivity will boost the region’s economy,” Prabhu said.

At a function in Agartala, the minister also laid the foundation stone for a 15km rail link that will connect the capital of Tripura to Akhaura in Bangladesh.

If the facilities of the Chittagong port can be used, then trade and economy of both north-east India and Bangladesh will flourish, he said.

The minister added that India is keen to increase railway connectivity with Bangladesh.

The Agartala-Akhaura link will facilitate trade and people-to-people ties. It is also expected to facilitate transit from Chittagong and Mongla ports in Bangladesh to Tripura and the north-east.

Bangladesh railway minister Mazibul Hoque, who attended the function, said Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina had announced plans to revive all pre-1965 railway connectivity with India.

“We want very close connectivity between our two friends (India and Bangladesh) and closer people-to-people relation,” Hoque said, adding Prime Minister Narendra Modi and Tripura chief minister Manik Sarkar had also agreed to help Bangladesh curb terrorism.

While lauding Bangladesh for cooperation and help in establishing the rail link, Prabhu said more options for connectivity with the country would be explored. Referring to the problem of land acquisition for railway projects, he said the Agartala-Akhaura link is planned as an elevated line to minimize land acquisition.

Prabhu said the Indian Railways Catering and Tourism Corp. (IRCTC) would be advised to explore the possibility of developing tourist packages including in the north-east and Bangladesh to connect more people to the region.

Acknowledging the current fuel crisis in the state because of its poor road connectivity, the minister said he had instructed officials to take steps to bring more fuel through railways.
http://www.livemint.com/Politics/Ux...ans-Rs7000-crore-investment-in-northeast.html

& Shortly afterwards
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*A first in the North-East: Indian Railways transporting fuel-laden trucks to Tripura under RoRo service*
For the first time in the history of North-East India, Indian Railways has started a RoRo (Roll On Roll Off) service to deal with the ongoing Tripura fuel crisis.






Railway Minister Suresh Prabhu had promised to help Tripura out of the fuel crisis situation.


For the first time in the history of North-East India, Indian Railways has started a RoRo (Roll On Roll Off) service to deal with the ongoing Tripura fuel crisis. The first flat-wagon goods train with 21 loaded tanker trucks left from Bhanga in Assam and would be reaching Churaibari in Tripura, which is 67 kilometres away. With rains damaging the national highway, the road connectivity to Tripura has been severely affected, resulting in petrol prices sky-rocketing to over Rs 300 per litre in the state. During his visit to Agartala, Railway Minister Suresh Prabhu had promised to help the state out of the fuel crisis situation. With this train being rolled out today, Indian Railways is ready to fill whatever demand-supply gap that would help alleviate the crisis. “We are trying to provide the best possible help to Tripura in this regard and will continue to do so in future as well,” Suresh Prabhu told FE Online on this development.

Giving details of the help that Indian Railways is providing, PranavJyoti Sharma, Chief Public Relations Officer at North-East Frontier Railway told FE Online, “Earlier railway connectivity to North-East was a big problem, but now with Tripura being connected, Indian Railways has been able to provide timely aid to solve the crisis. The whole train trip will take 6 hours from Bhanga to Churaibari, because the speed will not be above 30 kmph. This is an over dimension consignment (ODC), and the terrain is hilly, which is why there are restrictions on the speed.” “IOC has given 2 lakh 36 thousand litres of HSD (High-Speed Diesel), 7*12 metric tonnes of LPG, 12,000 litres of motor spirit (petrol) and 48,000 litres of SKO (Superior Kerosene Oil),” he elaborated.

The RoRo service consisting 30 DBKM (flat bedded) wagons, with each having a capacity to carry two loaded trucks, were placed at Bhanga. Tanker trucks were loaded on by means of an end-loading ramp. “The trucks were securely fixed on the wagon floor to ensure safety during movement. The RoRo scheme will help the loaded trucks to piggyback on goods train bypassing the damaged national highway near Churaibari,” Sharma further said.

RoRo service was first introduced in Konkan Railway in 1999, and with its introduction in NorthEast Frontier Railway, the prospect of commercial goods’ movement opens up extensively. Given that road conditions in remote areas of North-East often gets affected during inclement weather, RoRo may increasingly prove to be a lifeline for the region.

http://www.financialexpress.com/ind...ripura-under-roro-service/344655/?Socialmedia

@Joe Shearer @Rain Man @Abingdonboy @PARIKRAMA @Nilgiri

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/764106612537692160

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/764108450376867840

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/764108664747810816

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nilgiri

Wow things are moving fast @anant_s 

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...-next-financial-year/articleshow/53678416.cms

*No separate railway budget from next financial year*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## kadamba-warrior

Ankit Kumar 002 said:


> India’s ‘first solar-powered train’: All you want to know about Indian Railways’ green initiative



Can somebody please explain to me how this is NOT mere gimmicks? What purpose would a few solar panels slapped on a few moving trains serve?

How is this more important than putting focus/resources on electrifying routes? If "going green" was indeed the goal, why not _put few million solar panels on all unused/disused/misused rooftops of platforms/stations scattered across the country_?

I thought the RM understood that what IR needs is a disciplined, focused approach with clearly defined priorities and budgets - not ad-hoc GIMMICKS for which we neither have resources nor time.

Not to forget - given our craftsmanship and notorious monsoons, the last thing we want is leaky roofs on those retrofitted coaches.

@anant_s @Nilgiri

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Nilgiri said:


> Wow things are moving fast @anant_s
> 
> http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...-next-financial-year/articleshow/53678416.cms
> 
> *No separate railway budget from next financial year*


Wow, I had seen a few days ago that this was being proposed but had seen that many in the bureaucracy opposed it so had written it off as a "nice to do but won't happen for another 10 years" and now it is actually going to happen.......wow.


Decsions being made on a purely merit basis at this speed, this can't be India!


+ another feather in the honourable Mr Prabhu's hat, what a true revolutionary- if only more ministers were of this stature.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Ankit Kumar 002

kadamba-warrior said:


> Can somebody please explain to me how this is NOT mere gimmicks? What purpose would a few solar panels slapped on a few moving trains serve?
> 
> How is this moreplimportant than putting focus/resources on electrifying routes? If "going green" was indeed the goal, why not _put few million solar panels on all unused/disused/misused rooftops of platforms/stations scattered across the country_?
> 
> I thought the RM understood that what IR needs is a disciplined, focused approach with clearly defined priorities and budgets - not ad-hoc GIMMICKS for which we neither have resources nor time.
> 
> Not to forget - given our craftsmanship and notorious monsoons, the last thing we want is leaky roofs on those retrofitted coaches.
> 
> @anant_s @Nilgiri



The ratio of HOG locomotives [ Which can transfer electric power to coaches for different uses ] to conventional ones is almost zero. 
The Solar Panels aboard rooftops will power every thing except ACs, this is a planned process to overcome problems of EOG [Power Vans ] taking vital space of the rake composition , there are / will be 21-24 length unreserved Jan Sadharan Express trains with LHB coaches , and the LHB coaches are not able to self generate power from its wheels like the ICF did , so in that case too it will act as cost saving too. 

And yes putting up solar cells on all available space railway has , is indeed the plan. And its been already started ,Katra railway station has got solar panels above its roof. 

100% Electrification is neither possible , nor planned. Electrification of DFC routes, its feeders , important mining area, steel plants , other industries ,ports and then popular passenger routes are to be electrified. 

The important thing is laying new lines , Gauge Conversion and doubling.And of course we are now doing quite well. 

You can join the IRFCA forum to have a look at all the projects going on and their status.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Nilgiri

Abingdonboy said:


> Wow, I had seen a few days ago that this was being proposed but had seen that many in the bureaucracy opposed it so had written it off as a "nice to do but won't happen for another 10 years" and now it is actually going to happen.......wow.
> 
> 
> Decsions being made on a purely merit basis at this speed, this can't be India!
> 
> 
> + another feather in the honourable Mr Prabhu's hat, what a true revolutionary- if only more ministers were of this stature.



I like that competent leaders are being nurtured by this current administration.

I hope to see them as PMs (people like Goyal etc) down the road sometime.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ankit Kumar 002

Nilgiri said:


> I like that competent leaders are being nurtured by this current administration.
> 
> I hope to see them as PMs (people like Goyal etc) down the road sometime.


Yes the trio of Piyush Goyal, Suresh Prabhu and Nitin Gadkari are indeed standing out among the rest with their work.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nilgiri

kadamba-warrior said:


> Can somebody please explain to me how this is NOT mere gimmicks? What purpose would a few solar panels slapped on a few moving trains serve?
> 
> How is this more important than putting focus/resources on electrifying routes? If "going green" was indeed the goal, why not _put few million solar panels on all unused/disused/misused rooftops of platforms/stations scattered across the country_?
> 
> I thought the RM understood that what IR needs is a disciplined, focused approach with clearly defined priorities and budgets - not ad-hoc GIMMICKS for which we neither have resources nor time.
> 
> Not to forget - given our craftsmanship and notorious monsoons, the last thing we want is leaky roofs on those retrofitted coaches.
> 
> @anant_s @Nilgiri



Its not a gimmick as ankit has explained....the lower the burden placed on genset trailers (EOG) the better for the system overall....for non-electrified routes.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Śakra

Ankit Kumar 002 said:


> Yes the trio of Piyush Goyal, Suresh Prabhu and Nitin Gadkari are indeed standing out among the rest with their work.



And Sushma!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## raj76

हरे कृष्ण हरे कृष्ण,कृष्ण कृष्ण हरे हरे
हरे राम हरे राम, राम राम हरे हरे
13-08-2016

‪#‎Economy‬:India's industrial growth edged up to 2.1% in June, an eight-month high, riding a pick up in electricity generation and showing some signs of acceleration ahead and Led by a 27.5% increase in prices of pulses, India's retail inflation surged to its two year high of 6.07% in July.

‪#‎Finance‬:Nearly a dozen listed liquor co's in India have lost almost $4 billion of their market capitalisation, over the past year as their shares fell following a consistent decline in sales growth, prohibition in few states and exclusion of the segment from the GST ambit.

‪#‎With‬ the Govt setting inflation target at 4%, the Reserve Bank is unlikely to make much shift in its stance going forward and may go for a 25 bps cut in the second half of the fiscal.

‪#‎India‬'s gold imports fell sharply by 76% to 60 tonnes in the April-July period this fiscal on high import duty and other taxes.

‪#‎Mera‬ Bharat Mahaan:Indo-Japan ties have reached a new level, railway minister has said that Japan has committed to invest $25 billion in India and the country will benefit immensely from the investment.

भारत माता की जय

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Star Wars



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shravan#22580

Hello Everyone, I'am new to this wonderful community. 
When will the 9,000 HP locomotive arrive India. I'am eagerly waiting for those Heavy-Haulers.


Electric Passenger WAP Series​





Electric Mixed WAM Series.​







Hope you like my Presentation 


​

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Nilgiri



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## raj76

हरे कृष्ण हरे कृष्ण,कृष्ण कृष्ण हरे हरे
हरे राम हरे राम, राम राम हरे हरे
14-08-2016

‪#‎Economy‬:Govt has notified the revised tax treaty with Mauritius under which India will impose capital gains tax on investments routed through the island nation from April 1 next year in a bid to curb tax evasion.

‪#‎Finance‬:FDI limit increase in insurance sector to 49% from 26% has led to flow of Rs 16,000 crore into the sector.

‪#‎Govt‬ to give subsidy to boost small food processing units. On adding food processing service to the cold chain 50% subsidy will be provided and setting up cold chain for storage and use cold chain vehicles to transport materials to food processing units 35% subsidy will be provided.

‪#‎Mera‬ Bharat Mahaan: Govt launched 'Smart Ganga City' programme in 10 cities located along Ganga to set up Sewage Treatment Plants and improve drainage network there on hybrid annuity mode on public private partnership basis. In the hybrid annuity model, a part of capital investment (up to 40%) will be paid by Govt through construction linked milestones and the balance amount through an annuity over the contract duration up to 20 years to ensure longevity.

भारत माता की जय

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Local_Legend

*Railway Ministry likely to lose sheen with merger*

New Delhi: The 92-year-old practice of presenting a separate Rail Budget to come to an end from the next fiscal, with the Finance Ministry accepting Railway Minister Suresh Prabhu's proposal to merge it with the General Budget.According to railways, The Finance Ministry has now constituted a five-member committee comprising senior officials of the Ministry and the national transporter to work out the modalities for the merger. The committee has been asked to submit its report by August 31."I had written to Finance Minister Arun Jaitley for merger of the Rail Budget with General Budget. This will be in the Railway's interest and also in the nation's interest. We are working out the modalities," Prabhu told PTI.The public sector behemoth has to bear an additional burden of about Rs 40,000 crore on account of implementation of the 7th Pay Commission awards, besides an annual outgo of Rs 32,000 crore on subsidies.Besides, the delay in completion of projects resulted in cost overrun of Rs 1.07 lakh crore and huge throw-forward of Rs 1.86 lakh crore in respect of 442 ongoing rail projects. If the merger happens, Indian Railway will get rid of the annual dividend it has to pay for gross budgetary support from the government every year.

According to a senior Railway official, the move to discard the age-old practice of a separate Rail Budget is part of the Modi government's reform agenda. With the merger, the issue of raising passenger fares, an unpopular decision, will be the Finance Minister's call.Prabhu had also told Rajya Sabha on August 9 that he has asked the Finance Minister to merge the Railway Budget with General Budget in the long-term interest of national transporter as well as the country's economy.All-India Railwaymen's Federation General Secretary Gopal Mishra said Railway Ministry's autonomy will be lost in the merger. "But we have to see in what form the merger will happen," he said.The merger move is significant as it is expected to have political implications. It has been seen that almost every Railway Minister, particularly in coalition governments, has addressed his constituencies by doling out favours by way of new trains and projects.The keenly sought after Railway Ministry is likely to lose much of its sheen if merger happens.

http://www.thehansindia.com/posts/i...istry-likely-to-lose-sheen-with-merger/248482



*Indian Railways says train operation in Kashmir is 'expensive and loss making' as it has annual expenditure of Rs 80 crore*






http://www.dailymail.co.uk/indiahom...ss-making-annual-expenditure-Rs-80-crore.html


*The big fat indian wedding on wheels is raring to go*

NEW DELHI: Marriages are no longer made in heaven. Young couples with stars in their eyes and coin in their pockets are finding outre new ways to wed—suspended from ropes or diving into the ocean to say “I do”. Tagging on to this trend, the Indian Railways is working to offer an unique marriage experience with Wedding on Wheels, a customised package with five-star fine dining, decor and ceremonies in a luxury or semi-luxury train while chugging to beaches or snow-capped mountains.

The idea is similar to destination weddings or booking cruises for wedding parties. The plan is the idea of Indian Railways Catering and Tourism Corporation (IRCTC), a subsidiary of the Indian Railways. According to IRCTC, there is a vast potential for the concept as it offers a completely off-track experience.



IRCTC runs one of the most luxurious trains in the world, Maharajas’ Express. Indian Railways, along with state tourism boards, also operates luxury trains such as Palace on Wheels, Deccan Odyssey, Golden Chariot and Royal Rajasthan on Wheels. The entire wedding package can be customised according to needs, such as choosing luxury or semi-luxury coaches, travel circuits, food, number of guests and decoration. If someone is really up for opulence and indulgence, there will be spas and saunas worth sinning for on board the trains.

“It’s similar to offering everything one could expect during a wedding held in a hotel, resort or farmhouse. There will be the best of everything, managed by experts to make it one of the most memorable events for the bride, groom and their families,” a railways official said.

Circuits can be designed in South Indian, Christian or Portugese styles also. Cost will depend on facilities availed. IRCTC hopes to attract NRIs and foreigners, who fancy getting married in palaces and resorts.

“We are finalising the finer details and will launch these packages on demand. We are hoping it’s a huge success,” the official added.


http://www.newindianexpress.com/the...is-raring-to-go/2016/08/14/article3578324.ece

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ankit Kumar 002

President’s Police Medal for Distinguished Service and Police Medal for Meritorious Services for RPF/RPSF Personnel 

On the occasion of Independence Day, 2016 the Hon’ble President of India has awarded President’s Police Medal for Distinguished Services and Police Medal for Meritorious Services to the following RPF/RPSF personnel- 

President’s Police Medal for Distinguished Service :

Shri G.V.Sanjeeva Rayudu, Inspector/RPF/SCR

Police Medal for Meritorious Services:

1. Shri Ajoy Sadany, DIG-cum-Addl. CSC/NWR

2. Shri Vijay Kumar Khatarkar, DIG-cum-Addl. CSC/NER

3. Shri R.P.Tomar, ASC/NCR

4. Shri Farid Ahmed, Inspector/RPF/ER

5. Shri Vishwambhar Nath Dwivedi, Inspector/RPF/NCR

6. Shri Bonoda Bihari Samantara, SI(M)/10BN/RPSF

7. Shri R.Suresh, SI(M)/7 BN/ RPSF

8. Shri Satyanarayana Vadiyala, SI/RPF/SCR

9. Shri Madan Lal, SI/RPF/NWR

10. Shri Subhasis Gupta, ASI/RPF/ER

11. Shri Rajaram, ASI/RPF/NER 

12. Shri Balmik Prasad Patel, ASI/RPF/WCR

13. Shri Jayanta Kolay, Head Constable/RPF/ER

14. Shri Suresh Mahto, CT(SW)/6BN/RPSF

****


AKS/AJ/AKA 
(Release ID :148908)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shravan#22580

Can somebody tell me how this karma system or rating( -1 / +1) works.


----------



## Local_Legend

Shravan#22580 said:


> Can somebody tell me how this karma system or rating( -1 / +1) works.



It's called rating. Positive as well as negative. The members who has proven their metal ( Think Tanks ) and mods have the authority to rate it regarding the quality of the post . Hang around a bit more . U will get the idea. This forum will give u vibrant levels of experiences. But please don't end up as a troll account. 

All the best .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Local_Legend

*From steam to magnetic levitation: Indian Railways’ quest for traction*

Among the many monikers earned by Indian Railways over the years, ‘people’s carrier’ describes it the best. In order to carry passengers on its network, the railways has constantly been on a lookout for better ‘traction’ or power since it made its grand entry in India.





A railway locomotive, or an engine, is the most integral part of a rake that provides motive power. The construction of Indian Railways started in 1840. It today has electric, diesel and in some cases compressed natural gas traction, and is now looking at magnetic levitation for increasing speed to ease congestion and attracting traffic to increase its freight and passenger revenue.

At the heart of this playbook are locomotives which drive the economy. Railways transport around 36% of India’s freight. The country’s gross domestic product expanded 7.9% in the January-March quarter, and is projected between 7% and 7.75% for the current financial year.

In the beginning, it was the steam engine

In August 2008, Mark Allatt, board chairman of the UK-based A1 Steam Locomotive Trust, said steam locomotive “is the nearest thing man has ever created to a living thing”. The occasion was completion of building the LNER Peppercorn Cass A1 no. 60163 ‘Tornado’ locomotive to commemorate steam locomotives from a bygone era.

The Bengal Sappers, now a regiment of the Corps of Engineers in the Indian Army, was the first to run a steam locomotive, named Thomson, in the year 1851.The steam locomotive led to the revolution of rail travel in the country. At the time of Independence, the Indian Railways experienced an acute shortage of locomotives as a majority of them remained in Pakistan. 

The WP 7200 was the first WP class of engine that was handed over to the Indian Railways in the US on 15 August 1947, the day of India’s Independence. Though the engine physically arrived in October 1947. The locomotive which was previously named after Mughal emperor Shahjahan was later re-christened as _Azaad_ (liberated). 

The Indian locomotive class WP was introduced after the Second World War, designed especially for high-ash Indian coal. ‘W’ marked the classification code for broad gauge locomotives. The locomotives had a distinct cone-shaped bulging nose with (usually) a silver star painted on it.

According to Indian Railway Catering and Tourism Corporation, steam locomotive WP 7161 became the standard passenger locomotive for the Indian Railways post 1947. The locomotives were capable of running up to the speed of 110km per hour (kmph). Contrast this with the railways current plan to upgrade its network and focus on indigenous production of semi high-speed trains running between 160 kmph and 200 kmph.

The setting up of the Chittaranjan Locomotive Works (CLW) in West Bengal—on 26 January 1950, the day India declared itself a Republic—soon scripted a new era in the railways with the factory producing steam locomotives in collaboration with the North British Locomotive Company. The factory, which would later go on to become one of the largest locomotive manufacturers in the world, produced its first WG class steam locomotive on 1 November 1950 which was named after freedom fighter Deshbandu Chittaranjan Das, after whom the factory was also named. 

CLW produced broad gauge and metre gauge steam locomotives till 1972. Production of steam locomotives was discontinued in 1972. Today, CLW is the largest maker of electric locomotives in the world.

These locomotives though ‘lost steam’ soon. The last meter gauge steam locomotive, _Antim Sitara _(The Last Star), was rolled out in 1972. The number of steam locomotives fell from around 2,300 in the early 1990s to around 200 by 1995. On 6 December 1995, WL 15005 named _Sher-e-Punjab_, the last broad gauge locomotive from Ferozepur to Jalandhar in Punjab ceased to run. By the year 2000, all steam locomotives had stopped running in the country. Though some are still in service on tourist and heritage lines, the sun had set on steam locomotives. 

The biggest impact of the phasing out the steam locomotives was on haulage capacity. 

“The biggest impact of phasing out the steam locomotives, and building diesel and electric traction, was on the haulage capacity. Both in terms of tonnage per train, the number of loaded wagons with good capacity and horsepower—a diesel or an electric engine can carry which was not possible by a steam engine,” said former Indian Railways’ Accounts Service Officer Akhileshwar Sahay. 

There were four distinct advantages of phasing out the steam locos—greater haulage, larger ballroom per train, high speeds, and less pollution. Ballroom refers to tonnage and the number of wagons.

According to transport economist G. Raghuram, the phasing out of steam locomotives helped in increasing the average speeds of the trains as they had a constant requirement of water and coal.

“They could not usually do a long run with the same locomotive and they had to change it every 8-10 hours which meant more locomotive sheds. Because of the change of locomotives, their utilisation was much lower as more locomotives were required and infrastructure to maintain and take care of the locomotives. Another implication was pollution. Because coal was burnt directly, there was a lot of coal dust which affected passengers, the environment and the stations,” said Raghuram, who is also a professor at the Indian Institute of Management, Ahmedabad. 

As of 2015, the Indian railways haul 85% of freight and passenger traffic with electric locomotives. In the suburban railways of Mumbai, Hyderabad, New Delhi and Bangalore, all trains use electric locomotives. 

Around the late 1950s, the Indian Railways began favouring diesel and electric traction over steam, and in 1963 CLW began production of electric locomotives. Though electric locomotives began functioning even before independence—the Mumbai-Pune route was electrified as early as 1925 on 1.5 KV DC—the decision to electrify prominent routes in India came by the late 1950s. The first electric train ran between Victoria Terminus and Kurla along the Harbour Line of Central Railways in Mumbai on 3 February 1925.

The French connection

As overhead DC traction had reached its saturation level, the Indian Railways decided to adopt 25 kV 50 Hz AC traction based on the French Railway (SNCF) technology in 1957. 

Introduced in 1959, the WAM-1s were among the first AC locomotives to run in India. Manufactured by Kraus-Maffei, Krupp, SFAC and La Brugeoise and Nivelle (50cycles European group), they were mostly deployed by the Eastern Railways in the Howrah-Asansol-Dhanbad-Mughalsarai section. 

The Indian Railways’ first fully indigenously designed and built electric locomotive, WAM-4 model, was produced by CLW in 1970-71 and were hailed as the country’s most successful electric locomotives.

Post-1968 CLW began manufacturing diesel-hydraulic locomotives as the production of steam and diesel locomotives were discontinued in 1973 and 1994, respectively, at CLW. It has since been manufacturing only electric engines. It is now the only government electric locomotive producing factory in India.

The other locomotive unit set up in the country was dedicated to diesel traction. The Diesel Locomotive Works (DLF) in Varanasi, set up in 1961, rolled out its first diesel locomotive on 3 January 1964.

As the conversion of Indian Railways’ mainline from steam to diesel in the early 1960s began, the national carrier turned to General Motors Electro-Motive Division and the American Locomotive Co. (ALCO) to seek designs for new diesel locomotives. Following which, both companies submitted their prototypes based on which the Indian Railways began production of its first set of diesel locomotives.

Among the first diesel locomotives which began operating in the country were imported from ALCO in 1962. After the inception of the DLF, all WDM-2 units have been manufactured in the factory. 

During the early 1980s, the number of diesel locomotives stood at 1,866, a figure which nearly tripled by 2000-01 to 3,881 diesel locomotives. In comparison, the meter gauge steam locomotives numbers fell from 2,763 during 1980-81 to 33 by 2001-01. 

As on 2015, there were 5,375 broad gauge diesel locomotives compared with 5,016 electric locomotives. Also there were only 30 and 203-meter gauge steam and diesel engines respectively, according to the Indian Railways Statistical Publications 2014-15. 

According to Sahay, there is a need for faster electrification of railway lines for economic reasons.

The need for speed

Currently, the Indian Railways, which is desperately hoping to meet international standards to make leaps in technology, is experimenting with various modes to modernise its rolling stock. However, it took 163 years to put a toilet in an engine room.

The national carrier has been experimenting with push-pull locomotive which allows the train to be driven from both ends as it has locomotives attached to the front as well as the rear of the train in an effort to boost its speed. The Antayodaya Express, which was announced in the railway budget this year, may be the first train to be hauled by push-pull locomotive. 

Apart from the Shinkansen Bullet Train project between train between Ahmedabad and Mumbai which is proposed to be operational by 2023, the national carrier has also expressed interest to explore Maglev train technology which uses magnetic levitation to suspend and propel vehicles with magnets without touching the ground. Maglev trains are said to be the fastest trains in the world.

Railway engines have evolved over the years—from steam, the fire-spiting demons, to technologically advanced electric locomotives and continue to drive the Indian economy.

http://www.vccircle.com/infracircle/steam-magnetic-levitation-indian-railways-quest-traction/

*Chennai-Howrah Mail chugs on, 116 years after hitting the tracks this day*

CHENNAI: As the country celebrates 70 years of Independence on Monday, the day marks another glorious chapter in the history of the Indian Railways. One of its legendary trains, the Chennai-Howrah Mail, completes, on this day, 116 years of ceaseless operations.

Introduced in 1900 between Madras (Chennai) and Calcutta (then the national capital), it continues to serve as a crucial link for millions of travellers. It has, in fact, become a brand with rail enthusiasts recalling the interesting stories woven round it from its glorious days. Through rain and shine, it has transported in its weather-beaten coaches literally everyone -from casual travellers, holidayers and migrant workers.

Through its more than a century run, the train has a number of firsts, according to members of IRFCA, a forum for railfans.

After being hauled by steam engines for decades, it became in the 1960s the first passenger train to be hauled by a diesel locomotive. "Initially , it was on diesel traction between Howrah and Bhadrak [in Odisha]. Soon after, the entire run was on diesel traction; that cut more than four hours from the journey time," says Kamal, an IRFCA member recalling his experiences.It also had the maximum stoppages en route, ensuring that people in the smallest of places had a rail link.

When the Telugu film industry thrived in Madras, multitudes of its members, especially those hailing from coastal Andhra relied on it. Senior railfan Vijayaraghavan recalls seeing in the 1950s film stars Akkineni Nageswara Rao and Anjali Devi hurrying into the first coach. Over the years, many trains on the Chennai-Howrah route have been withdrawn, but the Mail continues.

A senior railfan and IRFCA member Vijayaraghavan recalls seeing in the 1950s famous film stars Akkineni Nageswara Rao and Anjali Devi hurrying into the first coach.




The Mail was also popular among people in northeastern Andhra Pradesh."It was very convenient because of the timing. It would start from Chennai late at night, and travel throughout Andhra Pradesh for most parts of the day ," recalls a resident of Lakkam Diddi, a tiny village in Srikakulam district.There are several stories about locals pulling the chain as the train neared their villages and getting off there. "The checks were not stringent then," he adds.




This ties in with S Venkatraman's recounting of how it took a long time to reach its destination. The 93year-old former railway employee and railfan who has written books on the history of trains in the country remembers it as being the only train from Chennai to Howrah for more than 30 years. "It had eight wooden coaches in the olden days.Travelling used to be tough.There were bed bugs... There was no catering, no food at the wayside stations.It took more than 36 hours to reach the destination," says Venkatraman, speaking of the numerous journeys he made in it.




In the late 1970s, the railways introduced Coromandel Express on the same route with limited stops to cut down on travelling time between the two cities, forc ing the Mail to play second fiddle. But, the old warhorse has shrugged aside the challenge of its brash, young competitor and soldiers on. It remains THE train on the route for the countless who have travelled by it. Its various features, particularly the evergreen mail van (railway mail service), continuing to embellish their memories.

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...-the-tracks-this-day/articleshow/53703462.cms

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## anant_s

Delhi Metro Line 6 (Voilet Line Testing begins)



























@AndrewJin

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Nilgiri

anant_s said:


> Delhi Metro Line 6 (Voilet Line Testing begins)
> View attachment 326092
> View attachment 326093
> View attachment 326094
> View attachment 326095
> View attachment 326096
> View attachment 326097
> View attachment 326098
> View attachment 326099



If all goes well when will it be open to public?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anant_s

Nilgiri said:


> If all goes well when will it be open to public?


Expected dates are 2/3 quarter of 2017.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nilgiri

@anant_s did you see sreedharanji cracking the whip recently? 

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...etro-fast-Sreedharan/articleshow/53692560.cms

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Shravan#22580

Some Repaint work by me

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nilgiri

Shravan#22580 said:


> Some Repaint work by me



Lol did you use microsoft paint?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anant_s

Nilgiri said:


> @anant_s did you see sreedharanji cracking the whip recently?
> 
> http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...etro-fast-Sreedharan/articleshow/53692560.cms


Dr E Sreedharan is my Hero.
I had one of his pictures in my hostel room during my undergraduate days while other normal guys had bollywood actresses posters. 
But if you read career of that guy, it is full of achieving goals others thought plain impossible. Konkan Railways, Rehabilitation of Pamban bridge, then Delhi Metro (he won not only against time set by Japanese Lenders but also our single digit IQ politicians).
In my mind, He is one of the few great Indian Engineers who chose to stay in India to make life a little better for an ordinary Indian.



Shravan#22580 said:


> Some Repaint work by me


22649 is with AJJ (Arrakonnam) not Erode

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Shravan#22580

22649 is of ED. The IRFCA Loco DataBase says.

And Yes, i used MS-Paint. I'm not that kind of techie.
Just took the spray-paint mode and started scribbling :-D
My intention was to make those locos shine. Because if find it little dusted. So i gave it an Artificial POH xD.

22649 is Ex-AJJ

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

anant_s said:


> Dr E Sreedharan is my Hero.
> I had one of his pictures in my hostel room during my undergraduate days while other normal guys had bollywood actresses posters.
> But if you read career of that guy, it is full of achieving goals others thought plain impossible. Konkan Railways, Rehabilitation of Pamban bridge, then Delhi Metro (he won not only against time set by Japanese Lenders but also our single digit IQ politicians).
> In my mind, He is one of the few great Indian Engineers who chose to stay in India to make life a little better for an ordinary Indian.



Yup personal hero of mine as well.

Back when NDTV was watchable:






Also..BBC did a nice documentary on konkan railways i watched a while back:






The rest of that series all around the world was pretty good too if you have some free time. I especially enjoyed the Australia outback one (I think there were a few seasons with the same guy but I'm not sure).

There was also a documentary where they extensively went through Sreedharan efforts in Konkan railway but I cannot seem to find it in a quick search.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## anant_s

Nilgiri said:


> Also..BBC did a nice documentary on konkan railways i watched a while back:


Chris Tarrant.
Watch the episode on Congo jungle railways.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shravan#22580

I too watched that documentary on Konkan Railways, At the end, hes in my Home station Mangalore Central

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nilgiri

anant_s said:


> Chris Tarrant.
> Watch the episode on Congo jungle railways.



Already did....like I said I watched it all when it came out initially hehe. I remember the congo one as the one where he was stuck in the middle of that tunnel right in the middle of the african jungle hehehe. Kind of experience I doubt anyone can forget.

Well I guess you are up to date on all the main rail documentaries. Why am I not surprised 



Shravan#22580 said:


> I too watched that documentary on Konkan Railways, At the end, hes in my Home station Mangalore Central



You are mangalorean kannadiga? I am jealous  Such a beautiful place. Love udipi cuisine

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shravan#22580

Yes it is a good place. Best part is the food
This my favorite Buns. There are many shops near my house which sells this.





PS: I'am not Kannada, I'm from ERODE,TN. Settled in MAQ

An old pic of 22637/22638 (Ex 16627/16628). This is the only train I prefer to travel to ED.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nilgiri

Shravan#22580 said:


> Yes it is a good place. Best part is the food
> This my favorite Buns. There are many shops near my house which sells this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: I'am not Kannada, I'm from ERODE,TN. Settled in MAQ
> 
> An old pic of 22637/22638 (Ex 16627/16628). This is the only train I prefer to travel to ED.




Haha...ninkal oru erode karan-aa? 

I'm coimbatore guy  Erode milk is great!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shravan#22580

Naan oru Erode karan thaan. 


- The Bhopal Shatabdi with WAP-3 at 150 km/hr.!!  
Year: 1995

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## anant_s

Shravan#22580 said:


> Naan oru Erode karan thaan.
> 
> 
> - The Bhopal Shatabdi with WAP-3 at 150 km/hr.!!
> Year: 1995


Mani Sir's video!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/765148469879148548

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Shravan#22580

Yes it is .
and nice DP. Dipa

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## raj76

हरे कृष्ण हरे कृष्ण,कृष्ण कृष्ण हरे हरे
हरे राम हरे राम, राम राम हरे हरे
16-08-2016

‪#‎Economy‬:The GST law in its present form excludes a major portion of the oil and gas industry products thereby excluding the industry from most of the benefits of the one-tax-one-nation proposal.

‪#‎Finance‬:Govt is amending the form for furnishing annual financial statements under the companies law as part of efforts to ensure that CSR spending figures are reported in a proper manner.

‪#‎Petrol‬ price cut by Rs 1 per litre, diesel by Rs 2 per litre.

‪#‎India‬'s exports are better placed in terms of product diversification as top ten export products account for 58% of total shipments.

‪#‎Mera‬ Bharat Mahaan:Reversing a trend of declining rankings every year, India rose by 15 positions to become the 66th most innovative nation in the world.The Gobal Innovation Index is positioned as resource for policy makers, to identify areas of possible improvement in innovation. It is based on 82 variables across seven areas, grouped into two divisions — inputs and outputs for innovation.

भारत माता की जय

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nilgiri

raj76 said:


> India rose by 15 positions to become the 66th most innovative nation in the world.The Gobal Innovation Index is positioned as resource for policy makers, to identify areas of possible improvement in innovation. It is based on 82 variables across seven areas, grouped into two divisions — inputs and outputs for innovation.



https://www.globalinnovationindex.org/gii-2016-report

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## proud_indian

@anant_s @Ankit Kumar 002 
There are two conflicting reports about rolling stock sourcing for kolkata metro
one from chinese company Darlin or something and other from BEML
Are they for two different lines or they are upgrading their vintage metro with these new rolling stocks?
I am sort of confused

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anant_s

proud_indian said:


> @anant_s @Ankit Kumar 002
> There are two conflicting reports about rolling stock sourcing for kolkata metro
> one from chinese company Darlin or something and other from BEML
> Are they for two different lines or they are upgrading their vintage metro with these new rolling stocks?
> I am sort of confused


Sir,
It's Dalian Railway Company China, that will provide rolling stock. look in this thread, I've posted information.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## proud_indian

anant_s said:


> Sir,
> It's Dalian Railway Company China, that will provide rolling stock. look in this thread, I've posted information.



plz don't sir
what about this?

*BEML bags Rs. 900 cr order from Kolkata Metro Rail*

ANIL URS
​



​Narender Kumar Garg - Managing Director, Kolkata Metro Rail Corporation and Aniruddh Kumar, Director (Rail & Metro), BEML, exchanging the contract agreement for the supply of Metro Coaches on Monday at KMRCL office, Kolkata.

*BENGALURU, MARCH 2: *
​
BEML Limited has bagged a Rs. 900 crore order for the supply of Metro coaches to Kolkata East-West Metro Line.

In this regard, Narender Kumar Garg - Managing Director, Kolkata Metro Rail Corporation ( KMRCL) and Aniruddh Kumar, Director( Rail & Metro), BEML, signed the Contract Agreement for the supply of Metro Coaches on Monday at KMRCL office, Kolkata.

BEML has forayed into manufacture and supply of Metro Cars during 2002 and is the reliable ‘Make in India’ partner in Metro Rolling Stock, having supplied so far over 700 metro Cars to Delhi Metro Rail Corporation.

Besides, BEML has also supplied metro cars to Bangalore Metro Phase-I as also to the Jaipur Metro project, which are in successful revenue operation.

With this, BEML continues to strengthen its position in metro Rolling Stock market in India and contribute immensely in growth of the Nation.

http://www.thehindubusinessline.com...olkata-eastwest-metro-line/article8304389.ece​
Is this deal for different line?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## anant_s

proud_indian said:


> plz don't sir
> what about this?
> 
> *BEML bags Rs. 900 cr order from Kolkata Metro Rail*
> 
> ANIL URS
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> ​Narender Kumar Garg - Managing Director, Kolkata Metro Rail Corporation and Aniruddh Kumar, Director (Rail & Metro), BEML, exchanging the contract agreement for the supply of Metro Coaches on Monday at KMRCL office, Kolkata.
> 
> *BENGALURU, MARCH 2: *
> ​
> BEML Limited has bagged a Rs. 900 crore order for the supply of Metro coaches to Kolkata East-West Metro Line.
> 
> In this regard, Narender Kumar Garg - Managing Director, Kolkata Metro Rail Corporation ( KMRCL) and Aniruddh Kumar, Director( Rail & Metro), BEML, signed the Contract Agreement for the supply of Metro Coaches on Monday at KMRCL office, Kolkata.
> 
> BEML has forayed into manufacture and supply of Metro Cars during 2002 and is the reliable ‘Make in India’ partner in Metro Rolling Stock, having supplied so far over 700 metro Cars to Delhi Metro Rail Corporation.
> 
> Besides, BEML has also supplied metro cars to Bangalore Metro Phase-I as also to the Jaipur Metro project, which are in successful revenue operation.
> 
> With this, BEML continues to strengthen its position in metro Rolling Stock market in India and contribute immensely in growth of the Nation.
> 
> http://www.thehindubusinessline.com...olkata-eastwest-metro-line/article8304389.ece​
> Is this deal for different line?


Probably existing stock augmentation. New Dalian stock is higher capacity and speed. I'll see if I can post technical specifications.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ranjeet

*India to save Rs 20k crore from new gas import deal with Qatar: PM Modi*

http://www.business-standard.com/ar...t-deal-with-qatar-pm-modi-116081500329_1.html

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Nilgiri

ranjeet said:


> *India to save Rs 20k crore from new gas import deal with Qatar: PM Modi*
> 
> http://www.business-standard.com/ar...t-deal-with-qatar-pm-modi-116081500329_1.html



Excellent. Qatar also made the right move here in allowing renegotiation since there will continue to be positive engagement in trade and investment with India in the long run which Qatar will benefit from.

But major kudos to the Modi team in getting this done and dusted. I have come to expect nothing less.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars



Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## anant_s

Trial runs on Magenta Line extension (Phase 3)

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## anant_s

Rolling stock is by Hyundai Rotem

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nilgiri

anant_s said:


> Trial runs on Magenta Line extension (Phase 3)
> View attachment 326507
> View attachment 326508
> View attachment 326509
> View attachment 326510
> View attachment 326511
> View attachment 326512
> View attachment 326513
> View attachment 326514



Who manufactures this particular rolling stock?

Nvm, you beat me to it lol

Does Hyundai rotem manufacture these in India?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anant_s

Nilgiri said:


> Who manufactures this particular rolling stock?
> 
> Nvm, you beat me to it lol
> 
> Does Hyundai rotem manufacture these in India?



As of now these are imported from South Korea. But who knows with massive investment in urban metro transport sector planned for future , they may set a shop in India

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Local_Legend

*Prabhu, Rupani to ink MoU between Railway, Gujarat govt*

Union Minister Suresh Prabhu and Gujarat Chief MinisterVijay Rupani will be in the city tomorrow to ink an MoU between the Railways and the state government, officials said. 

This will be Rupani's first visit to the city after taking charge as the Chief Minister.

As part of the MoU, city-based National Academy of Indian Railways (NAIR) has arranged new educational modules along with the Maharaja Sayajirao University of Baroda (MSU). 

"The faculty of management studies of MSU will regulate the 104-week training and confer the MBA degree which is now must for railway officers," the University's Vice Chancellor Parimal Vyas said. 

"We have designed the MBA course after receiving the request from NAIR and the Railway Ministry," he added. 

"New recruits of three Group A Services - Indian Railway Stores Service, Personnel Service and Accounts Service, will be the first batch to follow the new curriculum which will start later this year when new batch of Railway officers join," said Pradeep Sinh Jadeja, dean of the faculty of management studies.

http://www.business-standard.com/ar...ween-railway-gujarat-govt-116081600636_1.html

*Soon, enjoy high-speed wi-fi at 7 railway station in Mumbai*

Mumbai: In a citizen-friendly move, the Indian Railways has decided to install free Wi-Fi on seven railway station. The railway authorities will now extend the services to railway stations like CST, Dadar, Thane, Kurla, Vashi, Kalyan, Borivili, Churchgate etc.

The commuters at the seven railway stations – Thane, Panvel, Byculla, Khar, Bandra, Churchgate and CST, after Mumbai Central, soon will be able to enjoy free Wi-Fi. The railway authorities have planned to put up the free service on 100 railway stations by the end of 2016.

Moreover, the railway authorities have planned to install free Wi-Fi services on 400 railway stations across the nation by the end of 2018. Google has joined hands with RailTel to make high-speed internet freely accessible to the Indian rail commuters.

RailTel is one of the largest neutral telecom infrastructure providers in the country owning a Pan-India optic fiber network on exclusive Right of Way (ROW) along Railway track.

Accordingly, in the few weeks, Thane, Panvel, Byculla, Khar, Bandra and Churchgate and CST terminus railway station, would be provided free Wi-Fi service. The free services will be extended to railway stations like Kurla and Borivili in the future.

The Wi-FI service will be accessible to every commuter and will be free for an hour after which it will be charged at a nominal cost. The Wi-Fi service has a capacity to provide its service to 50 people at a time, however, the speed of the service decreases after using it for an hour.

http://www.freepressjournal.in/mumb...d-wi-fi-at-7-railway-station-in-mumbai/911095

*Railways mulling cameras in parcel vans*

Stung by the unprecedented loot of Rs. 5.75 crore from Train No 11064 Salem-Chennai Express last week, Southern Railway authorities are considering installing surveillance cameras in parcel vans transporting high-value consignments.

Closed Circuit Television (CCTV) systems are already in place in three coaches, including one air-conditioned coach and a ladies compartment in the zone under the ‘Rolling Stock Programme’ of the Indian Railways. A massive programme to bring all major railway stations under CCTV surveillance is also under way.

“This incident (robbery) has prompted us to review the procedures involved in the loading/unloading of currency consignments. Since there is a provision to install cameras in rolling stock, we are thinking of installing CCTV in parcel vans carrying high-value consignments,” a senior railway official said on Monday.

According to him, permission was being accorded to the Postal Department (Tamil Nadu Circle) for installing surveillance cameras in parcel vans to prevent thefts. Transportation of currency notes by trains was a safe and time-tested practice over the years. Even the Currency Note Press in Nashik engaged railway coaches for movement of cash.

“We only deploy some additional security features which are imperative when currency consignments are booked. But in this case, we were not aware of the huge cash movement till the theft came to light. Though 23 tonnes of soiled but usable currency worth Rs. 342.75 crore were loaded, the value of the consignment was not declared,” the official said.

In Ernakulam, from where the parcel van was moved to Salem via Coimbatore, the official said CCTV footage had captured the roof of the van that was found to be perfect. “Going by preliminary reports we understand that the roof was not tampered with when it was cleared for operation from Ernakulam. Moreover, before loading the currency boxes at Salem, the consignor party inspected the van and found nothing unusual,” an official said.

Meanwhile, an internal inquiry of the Railway Protection Force has revealed that the armed escort police personnel of the Salem city police were guarding the cash-laden van till it was opened by RBI officials almost seven hours after it reached Chennai Egmore at 4 a.m last Tuesday.

“After the train arrived in Chennai Egmore, the cash van was shunted and taken to the yard at Gopalsamy Nagar. The engine driver has given a statement that two armed policemen were in the engine. Even when the coach was stabled in the yard for about two hours, the escort police took turns to be in the vicinity,” a railway official said.

On the progress made in the case, a senior investigator of the Crime Branch CID of the State police said no specific clue that could lead to a breakthrough in the case had emerged yet.

Parrying questions on technical input, he said the agency was still analysing mobile phone calls of suspects and numbers that were active in certain places.

http://www.thehindu.com/news/nation...ing-cameras-in-parcel-vans/article8992681.ece

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## proud_indian

Nilgiri said:


> Who manufactures this particular rolling stock?
> 
> Nvm, you beat me to it lol
> 
> Does Hyundai rotem manufacture these in India?





anant_s said:


> As of now these are imported from South Korea. But who knows with massive investment in urban metro transport sector planned for future , they may set a shop in India



Aren't BEML supposed to make it in India after first hundred or so?

Is BEML making rolling stocks in India independently or in a partnership with Hyndai Mitsubishi Rotem?

Sir this whole rolling stock thing is becoming so complicated for me to understand?

I would really appreciate if you could put some light on this BEML and Hyundai partnership and their technology transfer deal?

regards

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## proud_indian

"The first train arrived here from South Korea in June 2015 and has since then been joined by many others. As per the agreement between Hyundai Rotem & BEML, the initial 20 train-sets (120 coaches) were manufactured & delivered from Changwon, South Korea while the remaining 61 train-sets (366 coaches) are currently being manufactured at BEML’s plant in Bangalore with Hyundai Rotem’s assistance – see another set of brilliant images here."

@anant_s @Nilgiri 

http://themetrorailguy.com/2016/04/07/15-brilliant-new-images-of-delhi-metros-pink-line-trains/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nilgiri

proud_indian said:


> "The first train arrived here from South Korea in June 2015 and has since then been joined by many others. As per the agreement between Hyundai Rotem & BEML, the initial 20 train-sets (120 coaches) were manufactured & delivered from Changwon, South Korea while the remaining 61 train-sets (366 coaches) are currently being manufactured at BEML’s plant in Bangalore with Hyundai Rotem’s assistance – see another set of brilliant images here."
> 
> @anant_s @Nilgiri
> 
> http://themetrorailguy.com/2016/04/07/15-brilliant-new-images-of-delhi-metros-pink-line-trains/



Ah ok so its not all going to be imported....its like all agreements these days....import a few directly....manufacture rest locally.

I know delhi metro had this same model with the earlier coach sets they got from beml-rotem when delhi metro first started and then expanded over the years (and also continued this idea with bombardier).

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nilgiri

Jeez, I wonder how many other doozies there are in the IIP and other indices?

I've always wondered why the industrial growth numbers seemed way off from the GDP growth....even under UPA 2 rule.

How flawed is it that they based the number on just 4 factories from the 2004-05 base for so long? Thankfully 18 factories data should help with 2011-12 base..and hopefully they will revise the earlier data already published....and improve the sampling rate for the next base year revision.

@PARIKRAMA @anant_s @ranjeet @Dungeness et. al

http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...-down-growth-numbers/articleshow/53731768.cms


With minuscule IIP weightage, rubber cables pull down growth numbers 

NEW DELHI: An item with a mere 0.12 weightage on the Index of Industrial Production (IIP) has been playing havoc with factory data for years, distorting the real picture every month. This is the curious case of insulated rubber cables, used in a number of industries, mostly for electricitydistribution. 

The Reserve Bank of India discovered the gremlin in the works in its latest monetary policy review. "The uneven performance of industrial output reflects the lumpy and order-driven contraction of insulated rubber cable, a component of capital goods. Excluding this item, industrial production rose at 3% in the current financial year. In fact, capital goods production excluding insulated rubber cables expanded by 8%," the central bank said. 







Headline numbers show industrial production was up 2.4% in FY16 while capital goods output contracted 2.9% in the year, very different from the growth computed by RBI when these cables are excluded. In June this year, sector contribution to growth is -2.74%. This means without this item, IIP growth would have been 4.8% in June. Officials in the statistics office, which compiles the index, said the item has inherent volatility and is demand driven, which unduly influences the index. 

'Cable, rubber insulated' accounts for just 1.4% of capital goods component of IIP but from a 72% growth in August 2015 to 84% de cline in June this year, its behaviour has been erratic. It has been one of the biggest negative contributors to the index for the past seven months. 

"In line with trends since November 2015, deep negative growth in rubber cable industry in June once again distorted capital goods and IIP growth. Excluding this industry, IIP growth would have been higher," said Saugata Bhattacharya, chief economist at Axis BankBSE -1.27 %. 

There are only four factories from which data is collected, based on the 2004-05 base on which the existing IIP series is made. 

"This number is very less because we have to take data from the same units as in the base year," said an official, adding that the anomaly will be corrected in the upcoming IIP series with 2011-12 as base. Data would be collected from 18 factories and the item's weightage "significantly reduced." There are large orders in cable-laying, running into thousands of kms. This takes time to complete, with despatch lag reflecting in IIP. 

"There are a limited number of firms producing this cable and orders are generally lumpy. There may be no production in many months because orders are being completed but once they are dispatched, it gets counted in IIP," said Devendra Pant, chief economist,India Ratings & Research. Mohinder Gupta, president of All India RubberBSE 0.00 %Industries Association, acknowledged, " Its production varies from factory to factory, depending on the demand. Hence, it is volatile in nature."

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abingdonboy

anant_s said:


> Trial runs on Magenta Line extension (Phase 3)
> View attachment 326507
> View attachment 326508
> View attachment 326509
> View attachment 326510
> View attachment 326511
> View attachment 326512
> View attachment 326513
> View attachment 326514


Delhi Metro is light years ahead of every other metro in India (as can be expected) and this is a good thing- it is a totally world class metro and has proven to Indians that they are capable of such things and will set the standards for all other metro systems to follow.

Thank god for the DMRC and all those who had the foresight to give it the greenlight, it really has ushered in a paradigm shift in India's infrastructure development.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## raj76

हरे कृष्ण हरे कृष्ण,कृष्ण कृष्ण हरे हरे
हरे राम हरे राम, राम राम हरे हरे
17-08-2016

‪#‎Economy‬:Govt has substantially raised the limit for import of electronic goods 'through post or otherwise' for personal use to Rs 50,000 from Rs 2,000 earlier.

‪#‎Finance‬:Indirect tax collection rose by about 30.8% during April-June to Rs 1,99,970 crore, from Rs 1,52,740 crore collected in the year-ago period.

‪#‎The‬ Central Board of Excise & Customs has set up a panel to formulate the framework that could have wide ramifications for pharmaceuticals, FMCG and automobiles sectors that have thrived in the states enjoying area-based excise duty exemptions.

‪#‎Mera‬ Bharat Mahaan:India has the highest number of road fatalities in the world with road accidents claiming more than 1.4 lakh lives every year. The road transport and highways ministry has prepared a list of black spots on national highways to be fixed on priority basis to reduce the number of road deaths.

भारत माता की जय

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Local_Legend

*July WPI inflation hits 23-month high of 3.55%*

Wholesale price inflation hit a 23-month high of 3.55% in July, as primary food inflation scaled a 30-month peak and price pressure in manufactured items advanced at the fastest pace in 20 months.

Also, the base remained unfavourable (wholesale price inflation was -4% in July 2015), and even a deflation in fuel products narrowed sharply in July to -1%, the lowest deflation in 21 months, showed official data released on Tuesday.

Manufactured items in the wholesale price index (WPI) rose 1.82% in July, compared with 1.17% in the previous month, as inflation in manufactured food products touched a 45-month high of 10.19%. Inflation in sugar, which touched a 76-month high in July, remained a major driver of food product inflation and also added 76 basis points to the overall manufactured item inflation. Some analysts blamed a lagged impact of a rise in global commodity prices in May and June for the spurt in WPI inflation in July.

Shubhada Rao, chief economist at Yes Bank, said manufacturing-heavy WPI index would emerge as a clear beneficiary under the GST regime, compared with the consumer price index (CPI), given the expected lower rate of GST on manufactured products vis-à-vis current rates of excise duties. Manufactured items account for almost 65% of the WPI, while in the CPI, food (including some manufactured items) and fuel products dominate and make up for more than a half of it.

Coming on the back of a spike in retail inflation to a 23-month high of 6.07% in July from 5.77% in the previous month, the latest WPI data serves to project elevated price pressure. However, analysts say the inflationary pressure seems to have been exacerbated by seasonal effects on the food articles. RBI will closely monitor the progress of
monsoon before resorting to further monetary easing, they added.

Core inflation, or the price rise in non-food manufacturing segment, returned to the positive territory after a gap of 16 months, though it stood at a subdued 0.1% in July, against -0.3% in the previous month. WPI inflation for May has been revised up to 1.24% from 0.79%, thanks to upward revision across board. Better domestic demand drove up prices of manufactured items. However, viewing the recovery of demand-side pressures as broad-based could be premature, as only seven of over a dozen core item segments witnessed a rise.

Within the primary food article segment, inflation in vegetable touched 28.05%, in pulses 35.76% and potato 58.78%






“Going forward, while expected disinflation in food products amid recent correction in commodity prices would help to contain the sequential build-up in headline inflation, adverse base effect amid recovery in domestic demand leading to improved pricing power could cap the downside,” said Rao. She expects headline WPI inflation to exceed 4% in coming months in contrast with the trend in CPI inflation.

Aditi Nayar, senior economist at ICRA, said: “Emerging trends regarding the ongoing kharif sowing suggest an imminent cooling of food inflation in the coming months. In contrast, we expect core WPI inflation to continue to rise, pushing up headline inflation, which would considerably narrow the gap between wholesale and retail inflation in the second half of this fiscal.”

http://www.financialexpress.com/economy/july-wpi-inflation-hits-23-month-high-of-3-55/349383/

*SBI may raise credit growth guidance for current fiscal*

State Bank of India (SBI) chairman Arundhati Bhattacharya on Tuesday said the bank might revise its FY17 credit growth guidance upwards later this year.

“I’ve said 12% this year and 14% was what I had said last year. We’re already growing at very close to 12%, despite this being the slow quarter. That being the case, we may revise the projections sometime in the middle of the year,” she said on the sidelines of a FICCI banking event.

Bhattacharya also said the growth in credit will ultimately be a function of the availability of viable projects. “It depends on how the projects come, how the bidding happens in various areas and whether bidding happens in a manner we feel comfortable with. Last time, there were lots of risks that were not covered and we have pointed those out for mitigation. The fact that we’ve been able to grow at 12% (in the slow season), gives us hope that we’ll be able to keep this up,” she said.

The comments of SBI chairman came a few days after the lender reported a 10.7% (Y-o-Y) growth in its loan book to R14.16 lakh crore for the quarter ended June, with several other large public sector banks (PSBs) reporting a decline.

Bank of India (BoI), for instance, reported a 5.4% (Y-o-Y) decline in its loan book in Q1FY17 and its MD & CEO Melwyn Rego expects the loan book to grow by just 6% in the current fiscal.

Bhattacharya also spoke on the Scheme for Sustainable Structuring of Stressed Assets (S4A) and said the fact that it was relevant only to stressed assets, in which current cash flows can service at least 50% of the debt, makes it unsuitable for several of them.

“If you take only the current cash flows, then it is really difficult to come up with projects which have 50% sustainable debt. If you’re projecting only on the basis of current cash flows, you’re not taking into consideration their interest flows, which will go down when you do the cut in the debt.

“And therefore, they’ll have better ability to ramp up capacity. You’re not taking the upside on it at all. If you want to take the upside, then the sustainable debt may go to 70-80%. These are questions we’re looking at,” she said.

Bhattacharya added that the forensic study that is required for invoking S4A is complete for one or two accounts, and once the bank receives them next month, it will be in a better position to take a call on whether to invoke it or not.

The RBI has been increasingly empowering banks to deal with stress assets through various schemes, the latest of these being S4A, which was introduced in June. S4A allows banks to resolve stressed loans by bifurcating the sustainable portion of the debt from the unsustainable part and converting the latter to redeemable cumulative optionally convertible preference shares.


http://www.financialexpress.com/ind...it-growth-guidance-for-current-fiscal/349340/

*Now, use Aadhaar to get mobile connection*

The government on Tuesday simplified the process of procuring a mobile phone connection by approving a policy to use electronic verification of Aadhar, the unique identity number as a identity and address proof. Hence, consumers need not submit multiple documents, and operators would be saved of time and money in verifying subscriber information.

As per the rules approved and made public on Tuesday evening, consumers can now authorise their Aadhar number and biometrics online to provide their details including name, address, date of birth, and gender along with their digitally-signed electronic know-your-customer data provided by Unique Identification Authority of India, the nodal agency that issues Aadhar numbers. The customers will be able to authorise on machine-readable data which in turn will be verified by the UIDAI and sent to DoT for final approval, all electronically, the DoT said in its notification.

To ensure data privacy, the department said the details on iris/ finger print will not be stored anywhere, while the telecom companies will store the details of the customer as verified by UIDAI. However, only one mobile connection will be given for a customer who verifies using Aadhar e-KYC, it said.

Welcoming the move, Gopal Vittal chief executive of Bharti Airtel, the country’s largest telecommunications company by revenue and users, said it plans to start rolling out Aadhar-based eKYC solutions this week itself.

http://www.financialexpress.com/industry/companies/now-use-aadhaar-to-get-mobile-connection/349223/


*Maruti Suzuki to save Rs 4,000 on every car transported via Ganga*


The journey of 34 cars of Maruti Suzuki being transported in barges along river Ganga from Varanasi to Haldia, covering a distance of 1,620 kilometres in six days, would transform the way cars are transported across the country, and its real impact could be seen in the cost of logistics.

"Maruti Suzuki stands to save Rs 4,000 in logistics cost in each car transported through waterways along this route in future," said Amitabh Verma, chairman, Inland Waterways Authority of India (IWAI).

No doubt, after Maruti Suzuki, other automobile companies like Honda Motors have shown interest in transporting their vehicles through river transport infrastructure being built from Varanasi to Haldia as part of the Jal Marg Vikas project being funded by the World Bank and implemented by IWAI.

Shipping minister Nitin Gadkari on August 12 flagged off two vessels sailing from Varanasi carrying 34 cars that will arrive at Garden Reach in Kolkata on August 18.

While the initiative is just at the pilot stage now, the real potential is significant considering that cars can be moved in much larger volumes through waterways as compared to roads.

"A typical road trailer carries six cars. In comparison, a river vessel can carry 150, at best 300 if it's a double decker. So, a large vessel can easily replace 50 trailers on the road. Consider the benefits in terms of cost savings as well as in terms of the environment," Amitabh said on the sidelines of a stakeholders' conference for the project.

IWAI is currently learning from this pilot initiative and will improve its services once commercial-level movement starts.

"The trailers carrying the cars to Varanasi from its plant could not cross a bridge near Varanasi and individual cars had to be driven 10 kilometres to reach the barges. Again, we had to maneuver a Ganga festival being celebrated downstream," IWAI chairman disclosed.

India has woken up lately to the potential of cheaper inland water transport with minuscule investments compared to funds that had gone into roadways or railways, he said.

The share of waterways in the country was just 3.6% and efforts are now on to take it over 7% by 2018.

This compares poorly with countries likely China where the share of waterways in transportation is 47% while in Korea and Japan, it is above 40%.

http://www.dnaindia.com/money/repor...000-on-every-car-transported-via-ganga-224583*2*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anant_s

Ok some information courtsey my brother on this coach chaos.
Initially Delhi Metro ran on Broad gauge, something Sreedharan sir was opposed to, he wanted standard gauge. But as I said earlier, he struggled with administration a lot.
Once phase 1 became a massive success beyond anybody's wildest guess, DMRC got a negotiating power of deciding technicalities and they adopted standard gauge.
All future metro projects that were conceived after Delhi, adopted the same model and specification albeit with different suppliers.
Now once standard gauge became a norm, foreign suppliers started participating in an open bid process, that further brought down the capital cost.
With huge business on horizon, Bombardier set it's own plant in Savli near Vadodara for manufacturing and (as I learnt yesterday) Hyundai Heavy Engineering too has collaborated with Bharat Earth Movers Limited Bengaluru for manufacturing.
The business potential is huge here as more and more cities are now planning for an effective and reliable metro system to decongest roads and reduce pollution. It is believed that most large state capitals would get metro by 2030-35.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## bhaktupdate

modi lovers and hater should watch this video




world economy with indian economy.. must watch


----------



## proud_indian

*Railways may renegotiate DFC loan condition with Japan*
Press Trust of India | New Delhi August 17, 2016 Last Updated at 19:48 IST
​Railways is contemplating to renegotiate loan condition with Japan for procuring high horse power electric locomotives for the Western Dedicated Freight Corridor (DFC) as the procurement award is stuck over the pricing front. 

Railways' ambitious plan to acquire 9000 high horse-power (HP) locomotives from Japan for hauling double stack containers on the Western DFC has come to a dead end with no further progress for more than last seven months.

Railways has found the price of *Rs 50 crore per locomotiv*e quoted by Kawasaki-led Japanese consortium too high and sought its reduction by almost half. 

While the Japanese consortium has not reduced the price as desired by Railways, there was no further movement since January, said a senior Railway Ministry official.

"Since we will be getting the *12,000 HP locomotive at Rs 25 crore from our upcoming Madhepura plant,* the price offered by the Japanese consortium is not acceptable," the official said. 

Western DFC is entirely funded by JICA loan and as per the loan condition Railways has to procure locomotives from Japan. 

As a way forward, Railways is contemplating to renegotiate the loan condition so that it can go for international bidding. 

Railways is expected to procure* 200 high power *locomotives from Japan. The loco contract is *estimated to be about Rs 4500 crore* and the first batch of locomotives is expected to arrive two years after awarding of the contract. 

The Japanese consortium comprising five companies including Kawasaki, Toshiba, Mitsubishi Electric and Mitsubishi Corporate had submitted their bids in October last year for procurement of the 9000 HP locomotives for WDFC.

As per the agreement, 40 modern locomotives with 9000 HP and IGBT technology will be imported from Japan, 60 will be assembled at the Railways' Dankuni facility *and the rest 100 will be manufactured at Dankuni. *

The high-power locomotives will be used to haul double-stack containers on WDFC.

WDFC will cover around 1,534 kms from Dadri to Mumbai, passing through Delhi, Haryana, Rajasthan, Gujarat and Maharashtra.

http://www.business-standard.com/ar...loan-condition-with-japan-116081701307_1.html



@anant_s @Nilgiri @Ankit Kumar 002

What your take on the above news?
Are they exploiting us because they financed this project?
Can we use Alstom made loco's here or will they be overkill (12000 hp)?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Ankit Kumar 002

proud_indian said:


> "Since we will be getting the *12,000 HP locomotive at Rs 25 crore from our upcoming Madhepura plant,* the price offered by the Japanese consortium is not acceptable," the official said.



@anant_s 
So one Alstom locomotive rolling out of the factory , which will actually consist of 2 Permanently coupled locomotives together generating 12000 HP at peak will cost 25 Crore only ? 

Asking because I read somewhere that one 6350HP WAG9H requires 14 crore to be built's , if its so, then I see single 6000HP Alstom locomotives from CLW too .... 

Also 50 Crore for one 9000HP loco seems high.



proud_indian said:


> *Railways may renegotiate DFC loan condition with Japan*
> Press Trust of India | New Delhi August 17, 2016 Last Updated at 19:48 IST
> ​Railways is contemplating to renegotiate loan condition with Japan for procuring high horse power electric locomotives for the Western Dedicated Freight Corridor (DFC) as the procurement award is stuck over the pricing front.
> 
> Railways' ambitious plan to acquire 9000 high horse-power (HP) locomotives from Japan for hauling double stack containers on the Western DFC has come to a dead end with no further progress for more than last seven months.
> 
> Railways has found the price of *Rs 50 crore per locomotiv*e quoted by Kawasaki-led Japanese consortium too high and sought its reduction by almost half.
> 
> While the Japanese consortium has not reduced the price as desired by Railways, there was no further movement since January, said a senior Railway Ministry official.
> 
> "Since we will be getting the *12,000 HP locomotive at Rs 25 crore from our upcoming Madhepura plant,* the price offered by the Japanese consortium is not acceptable," the official said.
> 
> Western DFC is entirely funded by JICA loan and as per the loan condition Railways has to procure locomotives from Japan.
> 
> As a way forward, Railways is contemplating to renegotiate the loan condition so that it can go for international bidding.
> 
> Railways is expected to procure* 200 high power *locomotives from Japan. The loco contract is *estimated to be about Rs 4500 crore* and the first batch of locomotives is expected to arrive two years after awarding of the contract.
> 
> The Japanese consortium comprising five companies including Kawasaki, Toshiba, Mitsubishi Electric and Mitsubishi Corporate had submitted their bids in October last year for procurement of the 9000 HP locomotives for WDFC.
> 
> As per the agreement, 40 modern locomotives with 9000 HP and IGBT technology will be imported from Japan, 60 will be assembled at the Railways' Dankuni facility *and the rest 100 will be manufactured at Dankuni. *
> 
> The high-power locomotives will be used to haul double-stack containers on WDFC.
> 
> WDFC will cover around 1,534 kms from Dadri to Mumbai, passing through Delhi, Haryana, Rajasthan, Gujarat and Maharashtra.
> 
> http://www.business-standard.com/ar...loan-condition-with-japan-116081701307_1.html
> 
> 
> 
> @anant_s @Nilgiri @Ankit Kumar 002
> 
> What your take on the above news?
> Are they exploiting us because they financed this project?
> Can we use Alstom made loco's here or will they be overkill (12000 hp)?



The 9000HP locomotives are 1 unit producing 9000HP , compared to 2 units permanently coupled each generating 6000HP, together reaching 12,000 HP at peak for the Alsthom , so the Japanese locomotives are to be more costly. But 50 crore really is a high cost.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## proud_indian

Ankit Kumar 002 said:


> @anant_s
> So one Alstom locomotive rolling out of the factory , which will actually consist of 2 Permanently coupled locomotives together generating 12000 HP at peak will cost 25 Crore only ?
> 
> Asking because I read somewhere that one 6350HP WAG9H requires 14 crore to be built's , if its so, then I see single 6000HP Alstom locomotives from CLW too ....
> 
> Also 50 Crore for one 9000HP loco seems high.
> 
> 
> 
> The 9000HP locomotives are 1 unit producing 9000HP , compared to 2 units permanently coupled each generating 6000HP, together reaching 12,000 HP at peak for the Alsthom , so the Japanese locomotives are to be more costly. But 50 crore really is a high cost.



My question is Do we strictly need a 9000 hp loco?
12000 hp alstom loco would be overkill?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ankit Kumar 002

proud_indian said:


> My question is Do we strictly need a 9000 hp loco?
> 12000 hp alstom loco would be overkill?



High power locomotives are required. Especially for DFC. 

Of course its not like we cannot do without these, but they bring technology , investments and jobs in addition to capacity addition.

@anant_s @AndrewJin 
Some details (price too ) on HDX 3, as it was jointly built by Toshiba(Japanese Consortium) and Dalian Locomotives. 

I am expecting a similar design in offering for us too by the Japanese Consortium.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## anant_s

@proud_indian @Ankit Kumar 002 
I wish I could answer your question in simple sentences, alas I cannot.
You must be wondering where did these 9000 and 12000 HP values came from?
Wait till this Sunday, when I get back home from a tour.
Right now only thing I can share with you is that Hitachi Loco isn't costly but Alsthom loco is very cheap.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## proud_indian

anant_s said:


> @proud_indian @Ankit Kumar 002
> I wish I could answer your question in simple sentences, alas I cannot.
> You must be wondering where did these 9000 and 12000 HP values came from?
> Wait till this Sunday, when I get back home from a tour.
> Right now only thing I can share with you is that Hitachi Loco isn't costly but Alsthom loco is very cheap.



I will wait for it

Because for a noob like me it raises more questions than it answers. 

I suggest you start video blogging on youtube

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Śakra

Does anyone have pictures of the Japanese trains?


----------



## Nilgiri

Updates by Doordarshan on all sorts of issues on IR:


























@PARIKRAMA @anant_s @Ankit Kumar 002 @Local_Legend @proud_indian

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Agent_47

*Rail academy to award MBA degree to railway officers*

In a step towards setting up the country's first Railway university, an MoU will be signed tomorrow between National Academy of Indian Railways (NAIR) here and Maharaja Sayajirao University to award MBA degrees to rail employees in various fields like accounts and personnel. 

NAIR, the apex training institute for imparting training to railway officers, has been selected for upgradation as a full-fledged Railway University as part of efforts to enhance the skills of railway officers.



It is envisioned that Railway University, when set up, would act as an affiliating University. Five other premier Central Training Institutes of the Railways at Pune, Nasik, Jamalpur,Secunderabad and Lucknow, which train officers of various specific disciplines in the Railways, would be affiliated as constituent colleges. 

As a measure of enhancing professional management education in the railway field to the Probationary Officers, it was decided that NAIR shall tie-up with Maharaja Sayajirao University, Vadodara for awarding MBA degree in specific Railway fields to Indian Railway Accounts Service (IRAS), Indian Railway Personnel Service (IRPS) and Indian Railway Store Service (IRSS) officers, said a senior Railway Ministry official. 

The MoU will be signed by Union Minister Suresh Prabhu and Gujarat Chief Minister Vijay Rupani here. This was ratified earlier by the academic council and Senate of MS University. 

Railway probationary officers who are currently trained at NAIR, will study and obtain MBA degree from the University with specialisation in respective fields such as Finance, Human Resource Management, Production and Operations Management and Marketing Management. 

The tie-up also enables MS University to select students at their end for MBA along with Railway officers. These students will also be awarded MBA degree in respective disciplines. 

He said this will also serve the requirements of railway-related infrastructural construction contractors, suppliers, Metros and Port Railways. 

They can also seek employment in Railways, by appearing in exam conducted by UPSC, he said. 

The programme starts with the first batch of IRSS joining NAIR in August 2016. 

Other initiatives for railway related education and research as a railway budget initiative, four Centres of Railway Research (CRR) were to be set up in premier educational institutions of India.
Memorandum of Understandings have since been signed 

between Ministry of Railways and University of Mumbai on April 18, 2015, IITs Kanpur, Madras and Roorkee on December 22, 2015. One Centre for Railway Research is also in existence at IIT Kharagpur. 

The areas of research are also earmarked for these different CRRs based on the core competencies of the different institutes. It is expected that these Centres for Railway Research would contribute immensely towards providing solutions for utilisation of Railways assets in a more cost-effective manner and its various processes towards complete customer satisfaction. 

To expand the areas of research further, Indian Railways have also set up the Malviya Chair at IIT BHU, Varanasi for development of proper materials for use by Indian Railways and a 'Chair on Sustainable Mobility' has also been set up at TERI University, New Delhi. 

The assigned areas of the CRRs include civil infrastructure of high speed rail, bridges and structures, track management system, environmental engineering, and rail wheel dynamics at IIT Roorkee. 

Geo-tech engineering, advanced fuel efficient systems, fire safety management, advanced electronics, high speed rolling stock design, advanced signalling and fog vision at IIT Kanpur are among other assigned areas of the CRRs. 

IIT Madras will have structural health monitoring of railway infrastructure, intelligent transportation, computer vision and imaging, reliability engineering and energy management. 

RDSO, the research arm of the Indian Railways is coordinating with all the CRRs and chairs. 

Centre for Railway Research, Mumbai University shall carry out research related to heavy haul technology, high-speed technologies, energy efficient traction power supply systems and track research. 

The CRR will in due course also offer degree programme, post graduate programmes and PhD programme in research areas related to Railways and will also involve students in research projects and offer course electives related to Railway technology. 

Mumbai University's academic council has recently approved a undergraduate course in Railway Engineering for the current academic year at the Railway Research Centre at their Ratnagiri sub-campus.

http://www.business-standard.com/ar...egree-to-railway-officers-116081600574_1.html

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Śakra

Abingdonboy said:


> Delhi Metro is light years



Light-year is a unit of distance not time. Delhi metro isn't >9.461e+15m away from other metros in India. It is, however, decades ahead of them in development.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anant_s

Śakra said:


> Light-year is a unit of distance not time. Delhi metro isn't >9.461e+15m away from other metros in India. It is, however, decades ahead of them in development.


It's a figure of speech. But @Abingdonboy is right, DMRC is really a leading light in Urban transport sector not only in India but elsewhere in world too. They have been proactive in adopting new technology, completing projects and earning profits. Hopefully other Indian metro projects will have a similar future.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Local_Legend

*Railways plans to reduce its energy bill by Rs 4800 crore*

In a bid to reduce its energy bill, Railways is now planning import crude oil directly and start procuring power from the generators.

According to a PTI report, the diesel procurement policy has been reviewed and it has been decided to import crude oil directly and get it refined at oil marketing companies back home.


With this move, a part of a larger reform, Railways has also floated a tender for selection of a consultant to identify alternate procurement strategies which will enable to transporter to procure diesel at market linked prices.


As of today, Indian Railways consumes around 2.8 billion litres diesel annually at a cost of Rs 18,000 crore, which turns out to be around 18 per cent of its working expenses. The price of fuel is governed by a rate contract which is decided via an open tender by the Railway Board.


In the current scenario, zonal railways place their respective diesel orders with the oil marketing companies per their annual contract and oil depots maintain minimum 7 days of inventory, the cost of which is borne by the Railways.

An official claimed that the new method of procuring fuel will help save at least 10 per cent on the current fuel bill. Accordingly, railways has sought Petroleum Ministry’s permission to import crude oil directly.

“We are discussing the issue of procurement of crude and booking refinery capacity to process our crude as a service as only 40-50 per cent of crude converts to diesel. So an arrangement with the refiner to buy back the remaining products of crude processing needs to be put in place,” he told PTI.

Railways is also planning to save approximately Rs 3,000 crore in sourcing electricity by proposing to procure power through a competitive bidding process, a move that will allow it to get get favourable tariff from generating companies, power exchanges, and bilateral agreements.

Railways, which procures power from distribution companies, spends about Rs 12,300 crore a year to purchase 17.5 billion units of electricity.

Besides, railways have also rolled out plans to set up 1,000 MW solar power plants over the next five years at railway-owned lands and rooftops of railway buildings. The plan will be implemented with support from the Ministry of New & Renewable Energy.

http://localpress.co.in/2016/08/railways-plans-reduce-energy-bill-rs-4800-crore/


*Taking selfies or playing cards on the train could get you jailed for five years*

Clicking that perfect selfie while your train speeds past some spectacular landscape could be a memorable moment but it is certainly not a good idea if it has the risk of putting you behind bars for five years.

Similarly, for those who find playing cards a favourite time pass on their journeys, it's time to give up the habit for they may end up paying a hefty penalty. Identifying these acts as major nuisance, Indian Railways are proposing to make these offences punishable with jail term of a hefty penalty.

SELFIES NOW PUNISHABLE

For this, railway authorities are proposing amendment in the Railway Act so that violators can be dealt with strictly. In recent times a number of deaths have been reported while people trying to click selfies. It was noticed that the victims either fell down the moving train or were run over by approaching trains while taking a selfie.

As per the proposal, violators can be booked for endangering public life or causing nuisance on railway premises.

Railway Protection Force (RPF), which is responsible for safety of passengers and railway property, is proposing amendments in existing laws that do not have specific provisions to deal with such activities. Official sources said the violators can be booked under sections 147 and 153 of the Railway Act that deal with trespassing and causing threat to public life.

WILL BE BOOKED FOR ATTEMPTING TO COMMIT SUICIDE

To begin with, prosecution against selfie will start in Gujarat and later it will be implemented in other divisions of the railway. However, as a long term measure, existing laws will be amended to deal with the nuisance. The proposal will soon be sent to the Home Ministry for approval.

"The government rail police (GRP) and RPF will be instructed to book individuals taking selfies near a train on the platform, at the compartment exits or on railway tracks. This activity is liable to endanger not only their lives, but also that of others," said a railway ministry official.

An RPF officer said on the condition of anonymity that in some cases, the violators can also be booked for attempt to suicide. "Clicking selfies on railway tracks is clearly an attempt to commit suicide. They will be booked accordingly. They may even be jailed for endangering their lives and that of others," he said.

PLAYING CARDS ILLEGAL

As per the proposal, playing cards inside the train coaches or on railway platforms will also be prohibited. The violators can be booked under section 145 of the Railway Act which deals with drunkenness, causing nuisance and troubling fellow passengers.

http://indiatoday.intoday.in/story/indian-railways-strict-laws-clicking-selfies/1/743046.html

*Trains to run faster after track doubling*




 

 Summary: Eight pairs of passengers trains had been augmented with an additional second class coach each. Additional Divisional Railway Manager P.V. Madurai Railway Division had made available Janani Sewa, children’s menu at the catering units, Mr. Sunil Kumar Garg said. Stating that double line between Chennai Egmore and Madurai would help running of additional trains, he said the trains could be speeded up. Similarly, e-catering facility of Indian Railway Catering and Toursim Corporation commenced at Madurai railway station.


“Shadow train for Pandian could be possible after the work” Madurai Division of Southern Railway has sought adjustment of timings of trains post completion of track doubling between Dindigul and Villupuram, according to Divisional Railway Manager Sunil Kumar Garg. Speaking to reporters here on Wednesday, Mr. Garg said the running time of trains between Madurai and Chennai would be reduced by 45 minutes to over one hour on completion of the project that was expected by the fiscal end. Stating that double line between Chennai Egmore and Madurai would help running of additional trains, he said the trains could be speeded up. He said both Madurai and Tiruchi divisions had appealed to the zonal headquarters for reducing the buffer period permitted in the present system of operation of trains in single line. “We do not want the trains to arrive early to their destinations and then wait outside the stations due to the buffer timing,” he said. Senior Divisional Operations Manager R. Senthil Kumar said the adjustment would be in either allowing early arrival of trains at both ends or late departure from the stations, he said. Mr. 

Garg said operation of a shadow train for Pandian Superfast Express could be possible after completion of track doubling. “However, new train services will have to terminate at Tambaram that is being readied as the next terminal,” he said. Madurai Railway Division had made available Janani Sewa, children’s menu at the catering units, Mr. Sunil Kumar Garg said. He said hot water, hot milk, milk bottles and baby food supplements would be available at the units for the benefit of the babies travelling on trains. Similarly, e-catering facility of Indian Railway Catering and Toursim Corporation commenced at Madurai railway station. “Train passengers could choose from a variety of food items available on the menu of IRCTC website www.ecatering.irctc.co.in,” he said. People could place orders over the website or by calling over toll-free number1800-1034-139 or send SMS to 139. Passengers need to provide their PNR number at the time of booking and the food would be delivered to the passengers on the train arriving at the railway station, he said. Online booking of retiring rooms would be introduced at Tirunelveli, Tenkasi and Virudhunagar soon, he added. Eight pairs of passengers trains had been augmented with an additional second class coach each. From October 1, Train No. 

Source: http://www.thehindu.com/news/cities...aster-after-track-doubling/article8999782.ece


 

*Suresh Prabhu announces 4 new categories of trains under PM Modi’s vision*

With the aim to provide convenience to passengers union Railway Minister Suresh Prabhu on Wednesday announced four new categories of trains.

Of these four categories, one for unreserved passengers and three for reserved ones, which will be operational in the next couple of months.


“The reason behind starting new train for unreserved passengers is to ensure that those belonging to the 'Antodya class' (very poor people) can also travel by train," Prabhu said.

The Minister was speaking after a Memorandum of Understanding was inked between city-based National Academy of the Indian Railway (NAIR) and MS University of Baroda in the presence of Gujarat Deputy Chief Minister Nitin Patel.

“It is the vision of Prime Minister Narendra Modi to provide travelling facility to this (Antodaya) category of people," he added.

“The Antyodaya Express, a long-distance, fully unreserved, super-fast train service is to be introduced for the common man and it will operate on dense routes," Prabhu added.

As per the Minister, the Railways will also add two to four 'Deen Dayalu' coaches to some long-distance trains for unreserved travel to enhance the carrying capacity.

“The other trains to be introduced are Humsafar - a fully third AC train. The Tejas category of trains will run at 130 km an hour with local cuisine, Wi-Fi and other amenities on board," Prabhu added.

“The final category is UDAY (Utkrisht Double-Decker Air-conditioned Yatri), which will be overnight trains plying on the busiest routes to increase capacity by 40 per cent," said the Minister.

“It (introduction of four trains) is in an attempt to enhance railway services across the country. The Railway ministry does not want the state Chief Ministers to visit New Delhi on eve of the presentation of Railway Budget for including their state's demand in the Budget," he added.

“Now the Ministry has been approaching all the state governments to join hands with the Railways and jointly float companies to execute projects in their respective states," the BJP leader said.

The special train between Vadodara and Ahmedabad is named as 'Sanklap Express,' Prabhu said.

The train was flagged off on August 14 by Vadodara MP Ranjanben Bhatt and Gujarat Minister Rajendra Trivedi in the presence of senior railway officials.

As part of the MoU, railway probationary officers who are currently trained at NAIR, will study and obtain MBA degree from the University with specialisation in respective fields such as Finance, Human Resource Management, Production and Operations Management and Marketing Management.

http://www.indiatvnews.com/news/ind...ories-of-trains-under-pm-modi-s-vision-344182

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## raj76

हरे कृष्ण हरे कृष्ण,कृष्ण कृष्ण हरे हरे
हरे राम हरे राम, राम राम हरे हरे
18-08-2016

‪#‎Economy‬:In a bid to boost the use of solarpowered cold storages, the Ministry of New and Renewable Energy has extended its subsidy scheme to solar refrigeration units as well. Most solar powered items, including solar lamps and solar heating systems, enjoy a 30% subsidy under different MNRE programmes.

‪#‎Finance‬:The Govt expects its tax buoyancy to increase after the GST is rolled out, a sharp contrast to many experts warning of disruptions in tax machinery and slower revenue growth in the initial years of this tax reform.

‪#‎Domestic‬ mutual funds accounts for 4.5% of India’s total market capitalisation, up from 2.9% two years ago. The rise comes amid robust and consistent investor flows into equity schemes, rise in stock prices, and market-beating performance by fund managers.

‪#‎Mera‬ Bharat Mahaan:Sakshi malik scripted history by becoming the first woman wrestler from India to bag an Olympic medal and only fourth female athlete from the country to climb to the podium at the biggest sporting event.

आप सभी को रक्षा बंधन की हार्दिक शुभकामनाएं!

भारत माता की जय

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nilgiri

Love the constant update feed @raj76 

It is much appreciated.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## proud_indian



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## proud_indian



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Shravan#22580

Yes, Tag me if you get any more info about the japanese locos.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

proud_indian said:


>



Great news, nothing replaces good old fashioned investment in Domestic R&D



Abingdonboy said:


> Delhi Metro is light years ahead of every other metro in India (as can be expected) and this is a good thing- it is a totally world class metro and has proven to Indians that they are capable of such things and will set the standards for all other metro systems to follow.
> 
> Thank god for the DMRC and all those who had the foresight to give it the greenlight, it really has ushered in a paradigm shift in India's infrastructure development.



We Delhites got one thing right 



Śakra said:


> Light-year is a unit of distance not time. Delhi metro isn't >9.461e+15m away from other metros in India. It is, however, decades ahead of them in development.



Figure of speech man

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy

anant_s said:


> Right now only thing I can share with you is that Hitachi Loco isn't costly but Alsthom loco is very cheap.


In that case, can't the IR simply use the 12,000hp Alstom trains on the Western DFC (as the article points out, this will have to be discussed with the Japanese and the terms of their loan for the Western DFC ammended)?

I understand that the Japanese consortium will bring new tech to India outside of what Alstom is already bringing but if the price isn't right then I don't see how the IR will accept the Japanese offer. It would be good to get another high-tech competitor to Alstom making in India though (other than GE and Bombardier) for the sake of "Skill India".



Śakra said:


> Light-year is a unit of distance not time. Delhi metro isn't >9.461e+15m away from other metros in India. It is, however, decades ahead of them in development.


You got me there.......

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## proud_indian

*Indian Railways to send 400 officers to train in bullet train tech*

By Express News Service​ 
Published: 18th August 2016 08:56 PM
Last Updated: 18th August 2016 08:57 PM
​NEW DELHI: With country’s first bullet train project scheduled for commissioning in 2023, Indian Railways plans to send 400 of its employees to Japan for training in engineering, operational and safety aspects related to the project.

These officials from various railway zones having expertise in different areas will be trained at the expense of Japanese government. The first section of the bullet train between Mumbai-Ahemdabad is being constructed in collaboration with Japan, which has offered an assistance of over Rs 79,000 crores for a period of 50 years. 

“It is a completely new technology and we need to train our officials in various aspects so that we have manpower having knowledge of its process and engineering,” said a railway ministry official, adding this will be the highest number of officers being send by railways overseas for training. 

Railway is expected to close loan negotiations with Japan by end of this year and work is expected to begin in 2018 to ensure its commissioning in time by 2023. The total cost of the project has been pegged at Rs 97,636 crores and to be implemented in a period of seven years.

“There are lot of work that needs to be done like we have to develop our own standards for high speed rail network and those needs to be vetted. We should also have a regulatory framework for the whole system. These are being jointly worked upon,” the official added. 

It has been agreed upon to adopt Shinkansen Technology for Mumbai-Ahmedabad HSR Project. The cooperation of Japan on this project will also be fixed on transfer of technology and ‘Make in India’.

Railway has formed a National High Speed Rail Corporation Limited (NHSRCL), a special purpose vehicle (SPV), with a paid-up capital of Rs 500 crore for the project. Railways has already allotted Rs 200 crore for the SPV and Maharashtra and Gujarat will have equity of 25 percent each, while the Railways will have 50 per cent in the SPV.

A final feasibility report by the Japan International Cooperation Agency (JICA) suggested that fare of the bullet train between Mumbai and Ahmedabad may be somewhere around one and half times more than the fare of the first AC of Rajdhani Express and it would be around Rs 2,800.

Railway Minister Suresh Prabhu in parliament had said that the fare of Mumbai-Ahmedabad high speed rail network will be affordable to people and less than the airfare between the two cities.

http://www.newindianexpress.com/nat...llet-train-tech/2016/08/18/article3585895.ece

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dandpatta

Any members here who have a knack for designing logos? I am proposing we float ideas for a NEW Indian Railways Logo which should be a clean departure from the steam loco that adorns the current one. Come on guys, let the creativity and creative juices flow.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nilgiri

Dandpatta said:


> Any members here who have a knack for designing logos? I am proposing we float ideas for a NEW Indian Railways Logo which should be a clean departure from the steam loco that adorns the current one. Come on guys, let the creativity and creative juices flow.



Sounds like a job for Mr. MS paint himself @Shravan#22580

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## raj76

हरे कृष्ण हरे कृष्ण,कृष्ण कृष्ण हरे हरे
हरे राम हरे राम, राम राम हरे हरे
19-08-2016

‪#‎Economy‬:The road transport and highways ministry will soon issue a notification asking states to remove legal hurdles in the way of running of e-rickshaws, seen as best last mile connectivity solution. The ministry will ask states to make the registration and licensing process easier and swifter for e-rickshaws.

‪#‎Finance‬:The board of country's largest lender, State Bank of India, has approved the merger of its associate banks, along with Bhartiya Mahila Bank, with itself. SBI may break into world's top 50 banks list post merger

‪#‎Those‬ disclosing unaccounted wealth under the IDS will have the option of paying the tax on such income in cash, the income-tax deptt has clarified. The I-T deptt has also said tax authorities will not question the valuation reports of the accredited valuers.

‪#‎Mera‬ Bharat Mahaan:India shuttler PV Sindhu scripted history after she became the first Indian to enter the women's badminton singles finals at the Rio Olympics 2016.Sindhu is now assured of a silver medal.

भारत माता की जय

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

@Ankit Kumar 002 @PARIKRAMA @anant_s
Sorry dude, I am not really familiar with locomotives....And it's basically one SOE builds then give to another SOE to run....Prices do not really matter here.

A collection















HXD1 is the newest electric locomotive in China.
Heavy haul








N3K is the newest diesel locomotive in China

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## proud_indian



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

proud_indian said:


>



Arzanji is a great uploader. I have him on my sub list.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## proud_indian

Nilgiri said:


> Arzanji is a great uploader. I have him on my sub list.



He sure is and now on my sub list too

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## proud_indian

*Quality of ICF manufactured Bombardier rakes deteriorates further!*

JULY 17, 20164 COMMENTS
The quality of rakes being turned out by ICF continues its free-fall. I had previously reported (link 1, link 2) the poor quality of Bombardier rakes in the linked posts. I had reported this to concerned authorities on Twitter & also registered a complaint on MRVC’s website including links to images clicked by me. MRVC had replied “There is RDSO specification of Epoxy cum Polyurethane painting system (two pack) for the exterior painting of Railway coaches. as per the RDSOs specification, ICF is doing exterior painting & Western Railway is maintaining the coaches. However, the complaint regarding dullness & fading of painting in MUTP PH-II EMU rakes has been advised to ICF by Western Railway to take necessary corrective action.” You can check the complaint & reply byvisiting this link. Please search for complaint number 7980.

I had complained in March 2016. ICF has been asked to take corrective action in the same month. However, the quality continues to deteriorate with every new rake. ICF has NOT ACTED on the feedback by WR/MRVC in these 4 months. The letter telling them to improve paint quality probably was thrown into dustbin, or relegated to a file in a dark corner of someone’s cabin at ICF. They blatantly continue manufacturing sub standard rakes. The quality of materials as well as workmanship – both are of very poor standards. Over the past 3 days, I traveled quite a bit on Western Railway. Here are some photos showing the poor workmanship & materials used by ICF.




Cracks in interior panelling of 5116 B. Age of coach: less than 5 months​


Cracks in interior panelling of 5116 B. Age of coach: less than 5 months​


Cracks in interior panelling of 5116 B. Age of coach: less than 5 months​


Sub standard material used near door. Age of rake: less than 2 months​


High variation in shades of white. Also note poor finishing of roof. There are dents all over. Age of rake: less than 2 months​


Various shades of white & violet. Beyond description in words.​


Shade of white is different on the 2 coaches in pic. Age of rake: 2 weeks​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## proud_indian

Shade of white changes on the left of window. Some variation in violet shade too. Age of rake: 2 weeks​


Various shades of violet on top strip and HT compartment door. Shade of white changes on the left of window. Age of rake: 2 weeks​


Patchwork done with different shade of white below violet strip on top. Age of rake: 2 weeks​


Different shades of white in the box where “First class” is written. Bottom half of the text “WESTERN RAILWAY” is outside violet strip. Age of rake: 2 weeks​


Shabby Patchwork done on violet paint below window!​


Variation in shade of violet. Age of rake: less than 2 months​


Variation in shade of violet. Shade of band around door is different from that below window. Age of rake: less than 2 months​


Variation in shade of violet. Age of rake: less than 2 months​


Stripes denoting first class peeled off! Age of rake: 1 year​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## proud_indian

Paint peeling off from a door​


Dents at regular intervals, as if coach was hit with hammer. Also, excess residue left after welding is not removed.​


The coat of paint is so thin that you can see dark spots of whatever lies beneath the paint​


Sub standard material used near door. Age of rake: less than 2 months​


Poor painting above window – shade of white changes. Age of rake: less than 2 months​


Varying shades of white! Age of rake: less than 2 months​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

proud_indian said:


> *Quality of ICF manufactured Bombardier rakes deteriorates further!*
> 
> JULY 17, 20164 COMMENTS
> The quality of rakes being turned out by ICF continues its free-fall. I had previously reported (link 1, link 2) the poor quality of Bombardier rakes in the linked posts. I had reported this to concerned authorities on Twitter & also registered a complaint on MRVC’s website including links to images clicked by me. MRVC had replied “There is RDSO specification of Epoxy cum Polyurethane painting system (two pack) for the exterior painting of Railway coaches. as per the RDSOs specification, ICF is doing exterior painting & Western Railway is maintaining the coaches. However, the complaint regarding dullness & fading of painting in MUTP PH-II EMU rakes has been advised to ICF by Western Railway to take necessary corrective action.” You can check the complaint & reply byvisiting this link. Please search for complaint number 7980.
> 
> I had complained in March 2016. ICF has been asked to take corrective action in the same month. However, the quality continues to deteriorate with every new rake. ICF has NOT ACTED on the feedback by WR/MRVC in these 4 months. The letter telling them to improve paint quality probably was thrown into dustbin, or relegated to a file in a dark corner of someone’s cabin at ICF. They blatantly continue manufacturing sub standard rakes. The quality of materials as well as workmanship – both are of very poor standards. Over the past 3 days, I traveled quite a bit on Western Railway. Here are some photos showing the poor workmanship & materials used by ICF.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cracks in interior panelling of 5116 B. Age of coach: less than 5 months​
> 
> 
> Cracks in interior panelling of 5116 B. Age of coach: less than 5 months​
> 
> 
> Cracks in interior panelling of 5116 B. Age of coach: less than 5 months​
> 
> 
> Sub standard material used near door. Age of rake: less than 2 months​
> 
> 
> High variation in shades of white. Also note poor finishing of roof. There are dents all over. Age of rake: less than 2 months​
> 
> 
> Various shades of white & violet. Beyond description in words.​
> 
> 
> Shade of white is different on the 2 coaches in pic. Age of rake: 2 weeks​



@anant_s any comments?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## proud_indian

Mismatch of violet colour above door. Age of rake: less than 2 months​


“I I” sign indicating second class is missing​


Cracked panel in 5141 B. This coach is not even 3 months old
​This same panel seemed very weak. It could be pushed inside without applying any force. A video showing it:
I am really angered by what I saw in these 3 days. There were more defects which I couldn’t capture on camera. Defects like unnecessary cuts in interior panels, shoddy fitment of panels, shoddy fitting of window beading are so common that it is pointless to click them

It is clear that there is absolutely no quality control at ICF. Their only motto is to keep on turning out coaches, don’t look at even basic levels of quality. Interiors panels cracking in 2 month is simply criminal. “Ye gunah nahi, ye toh paap hai” to quote a line from Marathi movie “Katyar Kaljat Ghusali”. These rakes are supposed to last 25 years. I have to say that Siemens rakes were a lot better than this. WR & CR workshops can do a far better work of painting rakes. So much for a world class manufacturing facility supposedly using advanced PU paint.

What is more shocking is that ICF has played deaf ears to feedback from WR & MRVC. They have chosen to conveniently IGNORE the shortcomings pointed out by WR. Even after WR advised ICF, the quality continues to plummet. How shameless can they be? MRVC has absolutely no control over ICF. Why didn’t MRVC issue an ultimatum to ICF to improve quality? No one is answerable in the whole system. Complaints evoke standard responses like “ICF has been advised”, “ICF follows standards set by RDSO” etc. Is there anyone to check whether standards are really followed? Is there any unbiased quality audit? If these are standards set by RDSO, then it is high time to review them, because they are horrible.

I am really disappointed with ICF’s work. This is what happens when you have monopoly. ICF can get away with anything they do, as they have no competition! Unfortunately, the damage is already done. More than 60% of the rakes are already manufactured. Nothing can be done about them now.

All we can do is hope some miracle will happen and things will improve sometime in the future.

https://mrvcmania.wordpress.com/



Nilgiri said:


> @anant_s any comments?



You posted what I was going to?

Such mediocre workmanship ?
@Nilgiri your thoughts

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nilgiri

proud_indian said:


> You posted what I was going to?
> 
> Such mediocre workmanship ?
> @Nilgiri your thoughts



Its pretty bad given its been just 2 months.

There has to be transparent auditing of procedures at ICF, this is they problem when you have govt owned production facilities.....and the client is also effectively the supplier.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## proud_indian

Nilgiri said:


> Its pretty bad given its been just 2 months.
> 
> There has to be transparent auditing of procedures at ICF, this is they problem when you have govt owned production facilities.....and the client is also effectively the supplier.



and those were supposed to last 35+ years !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nilgiri

proud_indian said:


> and those were supposed to last 35+ years !



They will probably "last" that long....babus will just change the definition of what "lasting" is

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## proud_indian

*BOMBARDIERS ARE RAIN READY, BUT COMMUTERS FAR FROM CONVINCED*
By Kamal Mishra, Mumbai Mirror | Jun 13, 2016, 09.19 AM IST







A day after the season's first spell of showers brought eight Bombardier rakes to a grinding halt, crippling services on the Western Railway, authorities on Sunday claimed to have fixed the problem. Minor fluctuations in power supply shut down the state-of-the-art rakes on Saturday, leading to cancellation of 80 services between Churchgate and Borivali, once again triggering fears of nightmarish commute in the coming months. 

Commuters said they won't feel assured until the claims are proved. WR currently has a fleet of 39 Bombardier rakes and will acquire an additional 33 trains, each costing about Rs 40 crore, from Germany. Nearly 34 lakh people use WR's network daily. 

WR officials said the hi-tech trains respond to minor variations in current and resistance by tripping the power supply. Once it happens thrice on the trot, there is no way the motorman can switch on the power system. It has to be hauled to the car shed. 

Shailesh Gupta, additional divisional railway manager of WR's Mumbai Central unit, said a team of 25 engineers worked round-theclock to fix the glitch. "We have upgraded the software the Bombardier rakes are ready to run during rains." 

The railways included the 12-car Bombardier rakes in 2015, claiming that they were fast, more spacious, reliable and had better suspension and that the features would improve commuting experience for commuters. According to Ajay Singh, general secretary of WR Mazdoor Sangh, several senior officials visited Germany under the pretext of understanding the features of the new-age rakes. "They should be asked as to what they did there. What took them so long to realise that Indian conditions are different from Germany and certain customisations are essentials for the Bombardiers to run in Mumbai." 

Singh said such problem do not develop in the trusted Siemen trains as WR has modified their power supply system to weather city conditions. Rajiv Singhal, member of the Divisional Railway Users Consultative Committee (DRUCC), said the "tall" claims of officials will be put to test once rains hit the city in full force. "Railway officials say many things, but it is the same experience every year. Only time will tell if they have really fixed the problem."

http://www.mumbaimirror.com/mumbai/...s-far-from-convinced/articleshow/52722221.cms​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nilgiri

proud_indian said:


> *BOMBARDIERS ARE RAIN READY, BUT COMMUTERS FAR FROM CONVINCED*
> By Kamal Mishra, Mumbai Mirror | Jun 13, 2016, 09.19 AM IST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A day after the season's first spell of showers brought eight Bombardier rakes to a grinding halt, crippling services on the Western Railway, authorities on Sunday claimed to have fixed the problem. Minor fluctuations in power supply shut down the state-of-the-art rakes on Saturday, leading to cancellation of 80 services between Churchgate and Borivali, once again triggering fears of nightmarish commute in the coming months.
> 
> Commuters said they won't feel assured until the claims are proved. WR currently has a fleet of 39 Bombardier rakes and will acquire an additional 33 trains, each costing about Rs 40 crore, from Germany. Nearly 34 lakh people use WR's network daily.
> 
> WR officials said the hi-tech trains respond to minor variations in current and resistance by tripping the power supply. Once it happens thrice on the trot, there is no way the motorman can switch on the power system. It has to be hauled to the car shed.
> 
> Shailesh Gupta, additional divisional railway manager of WR's Mumbai Central unit, said a team of 25 engineers worked round-theclock to fix the glitch. "We have upgraded the software the Bombardier rakes are ready to run during rains."
> 
> The railways included the 12-car Bombardier rakes in 2015, claiming that they were fast, more spacious, reliable and had better suspension and that the features would improve commuting experience for commuters. According to Ajay Singh, general secretary of WR Mazdoor Sangh, several senior officials visited Germany under the pretext of understanding the features of the new-age rakes. "They should be asked as to what they did there. What took them so long to realise that Indian conditions are different from Germany and certain customisations are essentials for the Bombardiers to run in Mumbai."
> 
> Singh said such problem do not develop in the trusted Siemen trains as WR has modified their power supply system to weather city conditions. Rajiv Singhal, member of the Divisional Railway Users Consultative Committee (DRUCC), said the "tall" claims of officials will be put to test once rains hit the city in full force. "Railway officials say many things, but it is the same experience every year. Only time will tell if they have really fixed the problem."
> 
> http://www.mumbaimirror.com/mumbai/...s-far-from-convinced/articleshow/52722221.cms​



ICF seems to not care about the quality finish of the bare metal in stress concentrated areas, edges or even in general areas for the paint to adhere effectively. Neither is there a proper laminate and final coating procedure for protection.

So far from I can see at least there are no major safety issues.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## proud_indian

*FIRST RAIN SPELL HOLDS 130 TRAINS TO RANSOM*
By Iram Siddique, Mumbai Mirror | Jun 12, 2016, 12.00 AM IST​




_Stranded commuters wait for trains at Bandra station on Saturday as many of the services were cancelled or delayed_​_80 WR trains cancelled while five brand new Bombardier rakes break down due to current fluctuation; 50 CR trains cancelled and 100 trains delayed._

The first proper showers to lash the city on Saturday brought with it 130 train cancellations and 200 delays along both the Western Railway (WR) and Central Railway (CR), thereby reminding us that the rains could still hold the city's much-needed train services to ransom. 

Five of the newly procured trains of Bombardier make came to an abrupt halt with the first showers. All of them were stuck on the tracks between 8 am and 1pm, resulting in disrupted and cancellation of about 80 train services. According to WR officials, power tripping in the concerned sections, which the Bombardier rakes are not equipped to handle, was the culprit. 

An official explained, "The converter module of Bombardier trains is very stringent and any issue of power-tripping renders it dysfunctional." 

Three of these Bombardier trains were rectified at the spot and were allowed to go ahead. But a Churchgatebound ladies special train and another Virar-Churchgate fast local were cancelled and had to be pulled to the car shed using a diesel engine. 

Anjum Shaikh, a resident of Mumbai Central was headed to Bandra in the ladies special train when she got stuck there for over 40 minutes. 

"The train came to an abrupt halt and the commuters did not know what to do. There were no indications if the train would move or not. The train was standing on the tracks and so, blocked the entire line. Finally, I was forced to take a taxi to reach Bandra after waiting for about 40 minutes." 

Chief PRO of WR, Ravindra Bhakar said, "It was the first time that the newly procured trains were running isn the rains and were bound to have teething problems. However, the tolerance of the trains will be increased following consultation with Research Design and Standard Organisation (RDSO)." 

Similarly, 50 CR trains were cancelled and 100 CR trains were delayed on Saturday. 

Three trains were stuck with problems in their motor coach. One train was stuck at Kharghar while the other two were stuck between Thane and Kurla. 

Prashant Mishra, who was heading to Ghatkopar from Mulund, was stuck for about an hour at the station. "The indicators showed varying timings and there were no announcements, which only worsened the situation," he rued. 

The heavy showers also caused constant current fluctuations and there were sparks in the over head equipment in Mulund, which created panic among passengers. 

*RPF ROPES IN NGO TO ADDRESS HELPLINE WOES* 

In a bid to address complaints from commuters about malfunctioning RPF helpline numbers, the Central Railway (CR) has now roped in Akshara Foundation to impart training to its staff members. 

The NGO will be using previous call recordings from the helpline to analyse earlier responses given by the staff to provide them with alternatives in which they can handle a situation. The RPF will also work towards improving awareness among commuters, informing them on how to travel in suburban trains. 

Senior Divisional Security Commissioner for RPF on CR said, "We will also be starting a new What'sApp group to help commuter get in touch with the inspectors directly." 

The RPF will also be conducting two separate drives to help officials ensure the safety of passengers


First rain spell holds 130 trains to ransom - Mumbai Mirror​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## proud_indian

*Mumbai: Your AC local ride could take 4 months to a year*

BINOO NAIR | Wed, 18 May 2016-06:50am , Mumbai , dna

Just when will Mumbaikars get to ride on an air-conditioned local train? If railway officials from an assortment of agencies that dna spoke to is anything to go by, it could take as early as four months and as late as one year. The fact, all these officials pointed out, was that the AC local was uncharted territory for Indian Railways and secondly deploying it in one of the world's most demanding networks – Mumbai, with its crowds and humidity – was a tough call.

The third reason that is putting pressure on these agencies is that the failure of the AC local in Mumbai can actually dent the Make in India initiative that the Railways so dearly wants to embrace. The railway board has made it clear that the nine AC rake orders with the Integral Coach Factory, Chennai would be constructed only once the trial, testing, commissioning and running feedback from this AC local is obtained.

*"A failure could actually mean we are back to a situation where our local trains are either from multinationals like Siemens and Bombardier or we continue to build things ourselves and waste precious time," said a top official.*

While messages sent to Central Railway's top authorities did not elicit any response, officials from Research Design Standards Organisation, ICF-Chennai and Bharat Heavy Electrical Ltd refused to put out a date on the commissioning of the train.

"It is a new product and it might take time. We cannot rush the testing of the rake. A delay is better than a half-tested product," was the common refrain of these officials.

Mumbai has had a history of its train trials taking ages. The first Bombardier rake arrived in Mumbai on October 2013 but got commissioned in March 2015, almost 18 months later. The indigenous Medha local which is supposed to run on Western Railway arrived in Mumbai in October 2015 and is yet to be commissioned, almost seven months later.

*What needs to be tested?*

1. 15-tonne roof-mounted packaging units – railway lingo for AC – in each coach. It will be much more effective than the 10 tonne RMPUs installed in the newly-built double-decker rakes. Most of the trains including Rajdhani, have RMPUs of 7 tonnes

2. First-ever fully automatic sliding door mechanism on a local train

3. Vestibules that connect six coaches of the rake

4. Train control and management system (TCMS) and twin power systems (for running and for ACs, built by BHEL and Netherlands-based Strukton Rail

5. The working of all these equipment at a test speed of 70kmph and maximum speed of 110 kmph.

Mumbai: Your AC local ride could take 4 months to a year | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis

After seeing those ICF manufactured Bomardier rakes, I am very concerned about the future of those A/C rakes

@Nilgiri @anant_s @PARIKRAMA

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nilgiri

proud_indian said:


> *Mumbai: Your AC local ride could take 4 months to a year*
> 
> BINOO NAIR | Wed, 18 May 2016-06:50am , Mumbai , dna
> 
> Just when will Mumbaikars get to ride on an air-conditioned local train? If railway officials from an assortment of agencies that dna spoke to is anything to go by, it could take as early as four months and as late as one year. The fact, all these officials pointed out, was that the AC local was uncharted territory for Indian Railways and secondly deploying it in one of the world's most demanding networks – Mumbai, with its crowds and humidity – was a tough call.
> 
> The third reason that is putting pressure on these agencies is that the failure of the AC local in Mumbai can actually dent the Make in India initiative that the Railways so dearly wants to embrace. The railway board has made it clear that the nine AC rake orders with the Integral Coach Factory, Chennai would be constructed only once the trial, testing, commissioning and running feedback from this AC local is obtained.
> 
> *"A failure could actually mean we are back to a situation where our local trains are either from multinationals like Siemens and Bombardier or we continue to build things ourselves and waste precious time," said a top official.*
> 
> While messages sent to Central Railway's top authorities did not elicit any response, officials from Research Design Standards Organisation, ICF-Chennai and Bharat Heavy Electrical Ltd refused to put out a date on the commissioning of the train.
> 
> "It is a new product and it might take time. We cannot rush the testing of the rake. A delay is better than a half-tested product," was the common refrain of these officials.
> 
> Mumbai has had a history of its train trials taking ages. The first Bombardier rake arrived in Mumbai on October 2013 but got commissioned in March 2015, almost 18 months later. The indigenous Medha local which is supposed to run on Western Railway arrived in Mumbai in October 2015 and is yet to be commissioned, almost seven months later.
> 
> *What needs to be tested?*
> 
> 1. 15-tonne roof-mounted packaging units – railway lingo for AC – in each coach. It will be much more effective than the 10 tonne RMPUs installed in the newly-built double-decker rakes. Most of the trains including Rajdhani, have RMPUs of 7 tonnes
> 
> 2. First-ever fully automatic sliding door mechanism on a local train
> 
> 3. Vestibules that connect six coaches of the rake
> 
> 4. Train control and management system (TCMS) and twin power systems (for running and for ACs, built by BHEL and Netherlands-based Strukton Rail
> 
> 5. The working of all these equipment at a test speed of 70kmph and maximum speed of 110 kmph.
> 
> Mumbai: Your AC local ride could take 4 months to a year | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis
> 
> After seeing those ICF manufactured Bomardier rakes, I am very concerned about the future of those A/C rakes
> 
> @Nilgiri @anant_s @PARIKRAMA




I will wait for @anant_s comment on all of this.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## proud_indian

*Mission Raftar: Indian Railways replacing all diesel-run trains with high-speed electric trains*

*A new initiative under Mission Raftar will do away with diesel engines and replace them with electricity-run engines. The railways have already started replacing passenger trains on short routes with electric-hauled MEMU trains.*





Mail Today | Posted by Yashaswani Sehrawat
New Delhi, August 11, 2016 | UPDATED 13:29 IST​ 






*BRIEFCASE*​


1
Indian Railways to do away with diesel engines.​

2
Engines to be replaced with the ones running on electricity.​

3
Passenger trains started being replaced by electric-hauled MEMU trains.​

​


Diesel-guzzling engines of Indian Railways will soon give way to the fast-moving trains running on electricity.​In a first step towards phasing out diesel engines, the railways has begun replacing passenger trains on short routes with electric-hauled MEMU trains. This aims at increasing the speed of trains by up to 25 kmph and reducing air pollution by minimizing the use of diesel. Railway officials said the use of electric engines will also save on fuel cost as it is cheaper that diesel.

MISSION RAFTAR
The initiative is a part of 'Mission Raftar' announced by Railway Minister Suresh Prabhu in the Rail Budget this year. The mission envisages a target of doubling of average speed of freight trains and increasing the average speed of all non-suburban passenger trains by 25 kmph in next 5 years. At present the average speeds for non-suburban passenger trains is 46.3 kmph and for freight trains the average speeds is 24.2 kmph.

To implement the plan, a cross-functional mission directorate has been created in the Railway Board. "Action Plan for improving mobility and increasing average speed of trains incude replacement of conventional loco hauled commuter trains by Main Line Electric Multiple Unit (MEMU) and Diesel Electric Multiple Unit (DEMU) trains," said a railway ministry official.

REPLACEMENT ALREADY BEGUN
To begin with, railways have already begun replacing diesel engines on Kanpur-Allahabad section and Asansol-Dhanbad section.

A senior Railway Board officer said cash crunch is mainly responsible for slow pace of producing electric engines. Railways are also expediting the work on electrification of railway network so as to remove diesel engines from service.

On an average 1350 km of rail line is electrified every year. However, the Union Power Ministry has proposed to fund railway's electrification and recover the cost from the ministry at later stage. With electrification of the entire rail network, the railways may gradually stop the production of diesel locomotives and also reduce the use of diesel as a fuel.

With this, railways may be able to cut down its expenses on fuel by up to `18,000 crore annually.

http://indiatoday.intoday.in/story/...s-high-speed-trains-electricity/1/737653.html​
@anant_s @Nilgiri @Ankit Kumar 002 

your thoughts

If this was the case then why we are having new GE factory?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nilgiri

proud_indian said:


> If this was the case then why we are having new GE factory?



We still need something to haul the unelectrified routes....plus they are not so diesel guzzling as the ones before

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## proud_indian

Nilgiri said:


> We still need something to haul the unelectrified routes....plus they are not so diesel guzzling as the ones before



but a whole new facility to make those doesn't make sense if they really want to go away with diesel

They are investing for next 40 years or so

or they are talking about passenger trains only

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nilgiri

proud_indian said:


> but a whole new facility to make those doesn't make sense if they really want to go away with diesel
> 
> They are investing for next 40 years or so
> 
> or they are talking about passenger trains only



Yes I think the article is directed to passenger traffic mostly:

_"Action Plan for improving mobility and increasing average speed of trains incude replacement of conventional loco hauled commuter trains by Main Line Electric Multiple Unit (MEMU) and Diesel Electric Multiple Unit (DEMU) trains,"_ said a railway ministry official.


India can then sell any surplus Diesel locos it has and also export new GE ones possibly over a longer timeframe if massive electrification takes place and if road provides a better alternative for certain sectors.

It is part of hedging, it is good to strive for as much electric infra/traction as possible.....but there will be routes that are doggedly diesel so we still need locos for that in the future (freight wise)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## proud_indian

Nilgiri said:


> Yes I think the article is directed to passenger traffic mostly:
> 
> _"Action Plan for improving mobility and increasing average speed of trains incude replacement of conventional loco hauled commuter trains by Main Line Electric Multiple Unit (MEMU) and Diesel Electric Multiple Unit (DEMU) trains,"_ said a railway ministry official.
> 
> 
> India can then sell any surplus Diesel locos it has and also export new GE ones possibly over a longer timeframe if massive electrification takes place and if road provides a better alternative for certain sectors.
> 
> It is part of hedging, it is good to strive for as much electric infra/traction as possible.....but there will be routes that are doggedly diesel so we still need locos for that in the future.




*"Those double stacked container trains that were recently started seem difficult with overhead electrification. Same with Roll on Roll off trains."*

quoting above from some other forum and it makes sense

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

proud_indian said:


> *"Those double stacked container trains that were recently started seem difficult with overhead electrification. Same with Roll on Roll off trains."*
> 
> quoting above from some other forum and it makes sense



Yes this would be another issue. Good catch.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ankit Kumar 002

proud_indian said:


> *Mission Raftar: Indian Railways replacing all diesel-run trains with high-speed electric trains*
> 
> *A new initiative under Mission Raftar will do away with diesel engines and replace them with electricity-run engines. The railways have already started replacing passenger trains on short routes with electric-hauled MEMU trains.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mail Today | Posted by It's swani Sehrawat
> New Delhi, August 11, 2016 | UPDATED 13:29 IST​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *BRIEFCASE*​
> 
> 
> 1
> Indian Railways to do away with diesel engines.​
> 
> 2
> Engines to be replaced with the ones running on electricity.​
> 
> 3
> Passenger trains started being replaced by electric-hauled MEMU trains.​
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> Diesel-guzzling engines of Indian Railways will soon give way to the fast-moving trains running on electricity.
> In a first step towards phasing out diesel engines, the railways has begun replacing passenger trains on short routes with electric-hauled MEMU trains. This aims at increasing the speed of trains by up to 25 kmph and reducing air pollution by minimizing the use of diesel. Railway officials said the use of electric engines will also save on fuel cost as it is cheaper that diesel.
> 
> MISSION RAFTAR
> The initiative is a part of 'Mission Raftar' announced by Railway Minister Suresh Prabhu in the Rail Budget this year. The mission envisages a target of doubling of average speed of freight trains and increasing the average speed of all non-suburban passenger trains by 25 kmph in next 5 years. At present the average speeds for non-suburban passenger trains is 46.3 kmph and for freight trains the average speeds is 24.2 kmph.
> 
> To implement the plan, a cross-functional mission directorate has been created in the Railway Board. "Action Plan for improving mobility and increasing average speed of trains incude replacement of conventional loco hauled commuter trains by Main Line Electric Multiple Unit (MEMU) and Diesel Electric Multiple Unit (DEMU) trains," said a railway ministry official.
> 
> REPLACEMENT ALREADY BEGUN
> To begin with, railways have already begun replacing diesel engines on Kanpur-Allahabad section and Asansol-Dhanbad section.
> 
> A senior Railway Board officer said cash crunch is mainly responsible for slow pace of producing electric engines. Railways are also expediting the work on electrification of railway network so as to remove diesel engines from service.
> 
> On an average 1350 km of rail line is electrified every year. However, the Union Power Ministry has proposed to fund railway's electrification and recover the cost from the ministry at later stage. With electrification of the entire rail network, the railways may gradually stop the production of diesel locomotives and also reduce the use of diesel as a fuel.
> 
> With this, railways may be able to cut down its expenses on fuel by up to `18,000 crore annually.
> 
> http://indiatoday.intoday.in/story/...s-high-speed-trains-electricity/1/737653.html​
> @anant_s @Nilgiri @Ankit Kumar 002
> 
> your thoughts
> 
> If this was the case then why we are having new GE factory?



Errors here. 
First its about replacing the local trains or short distance trains which now usually consist of 6-24 ICF rakes hauled by a diesel/electric loco by a Electric or a Diesel Multiple unit depending upon the region. Not all will be replaced by MEMU/DEMU . 

Further 100% Electrification is practically not possible, places like Konkan Railway, mountain railways, etc , they won't be electrified. 

Its a misconception among people that Electric is more fast than diesel , its nothing like that. Diesel is ( now in production EMDs) superior to electric locomotives in may ways. 

Indian railway is aiming for ~70-75% Electrification of routes.And thus diesel locomotives are still required. 


If I quote the requirement estimates of Diesel Locomotives for Indian Railways in next 10 years ,its not less than 6500. 

@anant_s , I really laugh at the sentence " diesels cause pollution " ,does this mean electrics are god gifted ? From the present contracts of Railways , they buy most of their power from thermal power stations . 

Further the production of MEMU/DEMU, the less said the better.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## anant_s

Ankit Kumar 002 said:


> I really laugh at the sentence " diesels cause pollution " ,does this mean electrics are god gifted ? From the present contracts of Railways , they buy most of their power from thermal power stations .
> 
> Further the production of MEMU/DEMU, the less said the better.



I think we are mistaken here. IR doesn't have plans or money to electrify all its lines although in future a huge percentage of traffic movement will be by electric traction.
Besides in terms of energy consumption, a diesel loco will always be more energy efficient than an electric (if we consider energy flow from source to load) and therefore the premise that diesel pollute more is not always correct.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## anant_s

proud_indian said:


> "Those double stacked container trains that were recently started seem difficult with overhead electrification. Same with Roll on Roll off trains."


Incorrect!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nilgiri

anant_s said:


> Incorrect!



Boom!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## raj76

हरे कृष्ण हरे कृष्ण,कृष्ण कृष्ण हरे हरे
हरे राम हरे राम, राम राम हरे हरे
20-08-2016

‪#‎Economy‬:Bullish on India's growth, major French companies will be investing about EUR 8 billion in the country in next few years. French majors had already invested EUR 20 billion in the country accounting for the third largest FDI inflow from the European country.

‪#‎Finance‬:Country's forex exchange reserves surged by $73.2 million to touch a life-time high of $365.82 billion in the week to August 12, helped by increase in foreign currency assets.

‪#‎Deduction‬ u/s 35AC of the Income Tax Act will only be available till 31-03-2017, in respect to the payments made to association or institution approved by the National Committee for carrying-out any eligible project or scheme.

‪#‎Govt‬ ready with policies to promote electric two-wheeler.The Govt is facilitating equity capital for investors under various mechanism including India Aspiration Fund while calling upon the big industries to invest in the electric two-wheelers sector.

‪#‎Mera‬ Bharat Mahaan:The National Pharmaceutical Pricing Authority (NPPA) has revised the prices of 22 scheduled drugs. These drugs are for treating malaria, HIV, asthma, breast cancer, among others. While the drug price controller keeps revising prices of drugs, it has now taken up the task of working out the prices of stents as well. Stents are now officially considered drugs and come under the ambit of NPPA.

भारत माता की जय

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

raj76 said:


> :Bullish on India's growth, major French companies will be investing about EUR 8 billion in the country in next few years. French majors had already invested EUR 20 billion in the country accounting for the third largest FDI inflow from the European country.



@Vergennes

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anant_s

Ok as promised, here is a technical article explaining where did the Horse-power rating of locomotives for DFC have come from. I'm writing it down in number of posts owing to image limitation. 

*PART 1*

*Definitions*
Locomotive capability and Train Resistance Curve
A locomotive has a limited pulling capacity (referred to as *Traction effort* or *TE* hereafter), which is usually measured in terms of kilo newtons (kN) or Tons (T) (1 Ton=10 kN). This capability however is not fixed and varies with speed. This can be visualized when you drive a car. At low gearing, torque generated by engine is high, which allows you to climb on a steep road or carry heavier load but at a slow speed. Alternately if you want to drive faster, you have to lower the weight.
A locomotive works similarly and the reason for that is that at higher speeds, the resistance from train tries to slow down the train. The resistance is a function of _v_^2 (where v is the velocity).
When you plot down the Traction Effort with speed, you get a curve which is called TE curve for a locomotive.





this is TE curve for our WDG 4 (4500 HP 3 phase diesel locomotive)
On the same curve if you plot *Train Resistance* (*TR*) curve, you'll get something like this.






Please note here that TR is a function of slope of track and load. In railway terms, slope is called gradient and is usually defined as 1:abc (where abc is a number). This means a slope equal to an angle of _sine (inverse) (1/abc)_. So bigger is abc (denominator, gentler is the slope or gradient).
Higher the gradient or load, steeper will be TR curve.





Balancing Speed
Now the point where TR arc cuts TE curve is the speed, that locomotive can run at maximum. Essentially this is the maximum speed a locomotive can sustain on a certain slope and load. This speed is called *Balancing Speed*.
In above picture, where ever the colored lines are cutting Thick black line (TE curve), the corresponding value on x axis is Balancing Speed.
& in continuation of above, higher the load and/or gradient, lower will be the balancing speed.

Starting Tractive Effort and Continuous Tractive Effort

When a train starts from standstill, it has to break down the rolling friction. At this point the pulling force provided by locomotive is highest and is called Starting TE. As speed increases, we shift to right and the applied force reduces (as TR increases). Usually based on friction or wheel adhesion, a lower value of tractive effort is always available and this is called Continuous Tractive effort. This value lies usually on the curved part of TE curve.




*Effort details for WDG 4 *​
The above definitions will help us understand how a locomotive is selected based on track conditions (Gradient and adhesion), load to be carried and maximum speed required.

*PART 2*

*Dedicated freight Corridor Requirements*

DFC is designed for much higher axle load (initially 25 Tons and upgradable to 30 tons later). What this means is that each axle of a bogie can bear higher load and at higher speed. This means two things. Assume two trains of equal bogies (say 10 each). One track allows 20T axle load (Train A) and other 25 tons (Train B). Each bogie consists of 4 axles (typical Indian Freight wagon). 
Train A will be able to carry 20*4*10 (Axle load*No. of Axles*number of Bogies)=800 Tons.
Train B will carry 25*4*10=1000 Tons.
So you can note that by simply increasing axle load by 5 tons, train capacity increases by 25% ..........(i)


Now assume Train A moves at a speed of 30 kph (Typical average speed of Indian Freight Train)and Train B at 65 kph (proposed average speed for DFC). Now between points X and Y, Train B (remember it already is carrying more load) will take half the time as compared to Train A. Simply put, by the time Train A reaches from point X to Y, Train B would have covered its round journey from point X to Y and back to X. So heavier load moved in lesser time. In railway terminology this is called *Throughput*. The heavier and Faster moving train will always create a higher capacity of load movement of higher Throughput. ............(ii)






If you combine (i) and (ii), this is exactly what DFC is trying to achieve.
& what it would mean is that the cost of transportation would come down as heavier freight can be moved quickly. No wonder DFC is speculated to add atleast 1% to GDP when fully functional.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
2 | Like Like:
7


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/766955964473815040


anant_s said:


> Ok as promised, here is a technical article explaining where did the Horse-power rating of locomotives for DFC have come from. I'm writing it down in number of posts owing to image limitation.
> 
> *PART 1*
> 
> *Definitions*
> Locomotive capability and Train Resistance Curve
> A locomotive has a limited pulling capacity (referred to as *Traction effort* or *TE* hereafter), which is usually measured in terms of kilo newtons (kN) or Tons (T) (1 Ton=10 kN). This capability however is not fixed and varies with speed. This can be visualized when you drive a car. At low gearing, torque generated by engine is high, which allows you to climb on a steep road or carry heavier load but at a slow speed. Alternately if you want to drive faster, you have to lower the weight.
> A locomotive works similarly and the reason for that is that at higher speeds, the resistance from train tries to slow down the train. The resistance is a function of _v_^2 (where v is the velocity).
> When you plot down the Traction Effort with speed, you get a curve which is called TE curve for a locomotive.
> View attachment 327450
> 
> this is TE curve for our WDG 4 (4500 HP 3 phase diesel locomotive)
> On the same curve if you plot *Train Resistance* (*TR*) curve, you'll get something like this.
> 
> View attachment 327448
> 
> 
> Please note here that TR is a function of slope of track and load. In railway terms, slope is called gradient and is usually defined as 1:abc (where abc is a number). This means a slope equal to an angle of _sine (inverse) (1/abc)_. So bigger is abc (denominator, gentler is the slope or gradient).
> Higher the gradient or load, steeper will be TR curve.
> View attachment 327457
> 
> 
> Balancing Speed
> Now the point where TR arc cuts TE curve is the speed, that locomotive can run at maximum. Essentially this is the maximum speed a locomotive can sustain on a certain slope and load. This speed is called *Balancing Speed*.
> In above picture, where ever the colored lines are cutting Thick black line (TE curve), the corresponding value on x axis is Balancing Speed.
> & in continuation of above, higher the load and/or gradient, lower will be the balancing speed.
> 
> Starting Tractive Effort and Continuous Tractive Effort
> 
> When a train starts from standstill, it has to break down the rolling friction. At this point the pulling force provided by locomotive is highest and is called Starting TE. As speed increases, we shift to right and the applied force reduces (as TR increases). Usually based on friction or wheel adhesion, a lower value of tractive effort is always available and this is called Continuous Tractive effort. This value lies usually on the curved part of TE curve.
> View attachment 327463
> 
> *Effort details for WDG 4 *​
> The above definitions will help us understand how a locomotive is selected based on track conditions (Gradient and adhesion), load to be carried and maximum speed required.
> 
> *PART 2*
> 
> *Dedicated freight Corridor Requirements*
> 
> DFC is designed for much higher axle load (initially 25 Tons and upgradable to 30 tons later). What this means is that each axle of a bogie can bear higher load and at higher speed. This means two things. Assume two trains of equal bogies (say 10 each). One track allows 20T axle load (Train A) and other 25 tons (Train B). Each bogie consists of 4 axles (typical Indian Freight wagon).
> Train A will be able to carry 20*4*10 (Axle load*No. of Axles*number of Bogies)=800 Tons.
> Train B will carry 25*4*10=1000 Tons.
> So you can note that by simply increasing axle load by 5 tons, train capacity increases by 25% ..........(i)
> 
> 
> Now assume Train A moves at a speed of 30 kph (Typical average speed of Indian Freight Train)and Train B at 65 kph (proposed average speed for DFC). Now between points X and Y, Train B (remember it already is carrying more load) will take half the time as compared to Train A. Simply put, by the time Train A reaches from point X to Y, Train B would have covered its round journey from point X to Y and back to X. So heavier load moved in lesser time. In railway terminology this is called *Throughput*. The heavier and Faster moving train will always create a higher capacity of load movement of higher Throughput. ............(ii)
> 
> View attachment 327496
> 
> 
> If you combine (i) and (ii), this is exactly what DFC is trying to achieve.
> & what it would mean is that the cost of transportation would come down as heavier freight can be moved quickly. No wonder DFC is speculated to add atleast 1% to GDP when fully functional.
> 
> View attachment 327497
> 
> 
> View attachment 327499



(referred to as *Traction effort* or *TE* hereafter)

Minor correction:

In Railways parlance, in this context, there exist two things:
Braking effort & tractive effort.
No such term as *traction* effort.

Australian trains here are using disc brakes (as in automotives) ABS.
The shiney & polished discs are clearly visible from far away.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## proud_indian

*Railway Ministry Takes Major Step Towards Scientific and Technical Collaboration Among Major Government Technical and Scientific Agencies for Development of Special Material and Technologies for Improving Railway Rolling Stock*

 by admin | posted in: General, Rolling Stock | 0
*First Round-Table Meeting Chaired by Minister of State for Railways Shri Manoj Sinha, convened on 25th April 2016 to discuss the Issue- “Scientific and Technical Collaboration Among Major Government Technical and Scientific Agencies for Development of Special Material and Technologies for Improving Railway Rolling Stock”*

*Heads Of ISRO, CSIR, DRDO, RDSO, Deptt. of Science and Technology and Deptt. of Defence Production Attended the Round-Table Meeting*

*Decision Taken to Create a Permanent Mechanism of “Standing Intra-Government Technical Collaboration Panel” (SITCOP)*

*The Move will Give Impetus to Creation of New Technologies Within Indian and hence is seen as a Major Boost for Govt. of India’s Make in India Initiative*

As a major boost for Government of India’s Make In India initiative, Minister for Railways, Shri Suresh Prabhakar Prabhu has envisioned unprecedented approach for creation of a Scientific & Technological Collaboration Forum among major Government Technical and Scientific agencies for development of special material and technologies for improving railway rolling stock for providing safer, more comfortable, more efficient and economical services to its customers. The aim is to reduce Indian Railways dependence on other countries and give impetus to creation of new technologies within India by creating an organized synergy between major government bodies in the field of scientific and technological research and production. This will help in developing systems for Indian Railways which are best suited to the country’s local conditions and needs. Also, it would create a constantly evolving rolling stock technology development process to create exportable products like coaches, locomotive, wagons, cranes, special vehicles etc.

As a first step in this direction, Ministry of Railways convened a round table session on 25th April, 2016 at Rail Bhawan with Heads of ISRO, CSIR, DRDO, RDSO, Deptt. of Science and Technology and Deptt. of Defence Production. The meeting was chaired by Shri Manoj Sinha, Minister of State for Railways. The areas in which Indian Railways sought collaboration were structural material, paneling material for coaches, germicidal and wear resistant furnishing material, coating and special paints with better cleaning properties and pest control capability, noise and thermal insulation material, fog vision technologies, embedded systems for onboard condition monitoring of rolling stock, facial and gesture recognition software for security cameras on trains, solar heat engines, etc. DRDO made a detailed presentation about special material developed by them for use in defense and space applications which included special high strength alloys of steel and aluminium. Also, special technologies for developing Fog vision and for detection of obstructions on track using laser based imaging systems were shared. Special coatings which have been developed for use on naval warships by DRDO were also shared for possible use by Railways.

Development of Maglev and special alloy aluminium coaches were identified as areas for cooperation for development of prototypes.

The meeting ended with announcement of a permanent mechanism of “Standing Intra-Government Technical Collaboration Panel” (SITCOP) to converge Government’s internal capabilities to create better and futuristic rolling stock for Indian Railways with minimal foreign dependence in critical areas. The SITCOP shall meet twice a year to review progress on collaborative projects assigned to inter-area action teams assigned by the body.

http://www.blog.indianrailways.gov....-special-material-and-technologies-for-impro/










@anant_s

you views on ICF made Bombardier EMU's ?

what went wrong?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anant_s

*PART 3*

*Locomotive Requirement for DFC*

The two proposed DFCs Western and Eastern are designed to cater Container Traffic and Bulk Commodities respectively. Both are Electrified and Western DFC is designed with high rise Catenary to allow double stack container movement. Eastern DFC on other hand will carry longer and heavier trains.











Now we can note that while trains are running heavier and faster on DFC, the gradient is lower as compared to elsewhere in India (1:200 as against 1:100). So the trains will move on relatively flatter tracks which will reduce TR curve.

*Capability requirement for Locomotives on DFC*

Based on above load and speed requirements, DFC locos are required to fulfill following technical requirements.






Our current workhorses WAG 7 (5000 HP) and WAG 9 (6000 HP) have relatively limited capabilities as they are designed to suit existing tracks. The capability curves are as follows:




We can notice that if we put these locos on service for trains envisaged for DFC the speeds for WAG 9 will be 47 and 43 kph (with 4000 T and 6000 T trains) and for WAG 7 38 kph and 20 kph (with 4000 T and 6000 T trains). These values are way short of required speed limits.

*HP requirement for Western DFC*

For Western railways locomotive HP requirement of 9000 HP (~7000 kW) has been selected. The reason for that is as follows:





We can notice that green line (1:200 gradient) at 65 kph corresponds to 9000 HP (on y axis). So a loco of 9000 HP rating will take a 4500 Ton train at 65 kph on 1:200 gradient (which is steepest slope) and at lower gradients upto 100 kph, meeting original requirements.

*HP requirements for Eastern DFC*

A value of 12000 HP is selected for Eastern DFC with speed requirements same as that of WDFC.






we can see from curve that a requirement of 12000 HP (or 9000 kW) is required to meet DFC requirements. Trains on EDFC are longer and heavier than the ones on WDFC.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
7


----------



## Nilgiri

@anant_s 

Any comment on the bombardier rakes quality produced by the ICF?


----------



## anant_s

Nilgiri said:


> @anant_s
> 
> Any comment on the bombardier rakes quality produced by the ICF?


Let me check.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## proud_indian

*The Talgo Trials*

Posted by: theevandi in All About Indian Railways, Opinions and Ideas August 16, 2016 3 Comments 766 Views
Three score and nine years ago, our forefathers brought forth upon this continent, a new system of railways, conceived in socialism, and dedicated to the proposition that all trains are created equal. Since then, all trains had indeed been equal: so equal that we decided the system should live on forever. Ever since the Swiss Car and Elevator Manufacturing Company of Switzerland designed our train coaches in 1956, they have remained mostly the same. The Integral Coach Factory in Perambur, Chennai, has been exercising its monopoly and continuing to churn out these coaches with little or no change since then, like a photocopier. The greatest improvement these “ICF” coaches have seen in these 60 years was CFLs and LEDs replacing light bulbs and the addition of mobile charging points. The LHB coaches were a big step forward in design and aesthetics, but they were in essence, only an upgraded version of the ICF coaches rather than altogether new technology if you discount their lightweight, high-speed FIAT bogies which were the only radical technology change Indian passenger railway coaches have ever seen.

In such a context, when Indian trains have been stuck in the stone age since forever, the buzz and excitement around the Talgo coaches currently on trial in India is understandable. Everyone seems to be going hyper chanting “Talgo, Talgo”, including the dumb media, who have been reinforcing the widely known fact that they know jack when it comes to railways, by calling them Bullet trains and such and by gushing at its “swanky” interiors, which are really only the standard cattle class of Europe. So, what are these modern age wonders?

Talgo Avril High-Speed Train (Currently under testing)

Talgo is a Spanish conglomerate specializing in railway stuff: they build and maintain very high-speed trains, high-speed trains, Intercity trains, locomotives, coaches and equipment, and invent awesome train technology for railways across the world. They are known for their innovations like wheelsets and variable gauge coaches. Apart from Spain, Talgo trains are also in service in USA, Germany, Switzerland, Kazakhstan, Uzbekistan, etc. And now, they have set sights on India, whose railway manufacturing and service industry, currently 100% nationalized, is probably the world’s largest remaining untapped market. In 2014, Talgo proposed to bring a train of theirs for testing in India, which they claimed can be run in India without any alteration to running infrastructure (permanent way, rails, signaling etc) at speeds and comfort levels much higher than our 1960’s trains. All transport and testing would be done completely at Talgo’s cost. The Indian government shrugged and said, “go ahead!” This decision was historical because for the first time in the history of the country would railway coaches not made or intended to be made in India by the government run on Indian rails. It was also momentous because ordinary Indians could for the first time see in real and not through pictures on how “real” trains looked and felt like.

The Talgo trials were intended to demonstrate the ability of Talgo’s coaches to run on Indian tracks at much higher speeds than conventional Indian trains with no modifications to existing tracks.
Talgo’s products include the Talgo Avril, Talgo 350 and Talgo 250, bidirectional powercar-hauled trainsets for high speeds. The Avril and 350 are High-Speed “Bullet Trains” while the Talgo 250 is used for semi-high-speed Intercity services. Talgo also produces “Talgo Pendular” independent train coaches, any number of which can be hauled by a locomotive, which are also used in the Talgo 250 trainsets, and which also came to India for testing, probably some out of RENFE‘s out-of-service coaches. Indian locomotives were used for testing, mostly a WDP4 or a WAP5. They were tested both empty and fully loaded at maximum speeds of 180 kph because that is what conventional (non-Bullet-Train) tracks can support, as anything above 200 kph will require specially built tracks and signaling systems. The Talgo was not intended to be a High Speed “Bullet” train but to be used for intercity services at 150 to 180 kph. DO NOT believe the bullshit the media peddles saying Talgo trains will run at 250 kph in India. They are capable of doing that, but not here.






​The Talgo coaches were shipped from Spain to India by sea and after arriving at Mumbai port they were transferred to Izzatnagar workshop in UP by road. There they were retrofitted to “suit Indian conditions” and tested on the Bareilly – Moradabad route as special trains. They were then run at speeds reaching up to 180 kph on the Mathura-Palwal route, on which the Gatimaan Express runs at 160 kph. The most extended tests took place in the entire Delhi – Mumbai stretch with an attempt to beat the timings of the Rajdhani Express, and which it did! The Talgo coach-WDP4 locomotive hybrid train became the fastest train on Indian tracks, ever. So, this seems to be good enough to induct Talgo trains into our network, right? Not really.

*Before going into their pros and cons, let us see how the Talgo coaches were able to run on Indian railway tracks without any modification to the track or the coaches. Also, the question arises as anyway the tracks, signals and the congestion on them remain the same why we just can’t make our regular trains run as fast as Talgos instead of spending money on them? Fair question, since speeds of trains depend on the track more than the equipment being used. A track section certified for 120 can have trains running on them only at a maximum speed of 120 kph and not more. On the Delhi-Mumbai route, the “King” Rajdhani already runs at the top speed allocated for each track section, reaching 130-140 kph top speeds where the tracks allow it. So, if both our trains and the Talgos can run at the same speed, how can the Spaniard be faster overall and reduce up to four hours of travel time? Surely it does not run faster than the Rajdhani, that is, at speeds higher than what the tracks allow?*






*It does not. Though it might be allowed to run marginally faster than the Rajdhani, the Talgos’ top speeds will more or less equal to the Raj’s when it comes to regular services. We know that Indian trains have low average speeds and hence high travel times not just because of lack of top speed but because they are unable to maintain high top speeds over long periods of time as factors like track conditions, congestion and shortcoming of equipment keep slowing it down, just like 200 kph-capable cars on our roads are forced to run at high speeds only in bursts because of road conditions and congestion. Talgo coaches are able to overall run faster than the Rajdhani because they do have the handicaps that slow our trains down, which is their high weight and rigidness. Talgos’ light weight and low center of gravity enable them to accelerate and decelerate much faster and take turns without slowing down, both which our trains cannot. And all this is made possible by Talgo’s unique wheel model.*

*The “Independent” Talgo Wheel*

The most radical feature of Talgo trains is their wheels which are unlike any other train anywhere in the world. To know more how the Talgo wheels let us first look at the other major types of wheel assemblies used in trains worldwide. The wheelset assembly is called a bogie. The railway vehicle in which you travel in is NOT a bogie, that is a coach or compartment or carriage or car.

Fixed Bogies: The model most railways and trains follow for their coaches is to have two ‘wheelsets’ of four wheels connected by two axles each, present towards either end of the coach. This is simple to build and maintain, easy to run and very stable. All Indian trains use this type. In our trains, the bogie is independent of the coach shell and not integral, Everything about the wheels of the coach ends with the bogie; all suspension, dampening etc has to take place within the bogie.
Shared Bogies: Also called Jakob’s bogies, these are majorly used in European trains. Just like our bogies, these have four wheels connected by two axles. But instead of fixed entirely under one coach, these bogies are shared between two coaches with each coach end sitting on one-half of a bogie, getting one axle and two wheels and two axles and four wheels in total. So, such trains have only one bogie per coach with four wheels in essence. Suspension systems for these bogies extend into the coaches, which enable smoother and more comfortable rides, while also lowering the center of gravity enabling high-speed turns and tilting.











Talgo Independent Wheels: Talgo train coaches are different from both of these in that do not even have bogies at all. They are like Jakob’s bogies that wheels are shared by coaches, but, in this case, there are just two wheels, one each side, sitting at the junction between coaches, shared by two coaches! These two wheels are “independent” that they are not even connected by an axle in the traditional sense. From eight wheels per coach for our trains, we have come to two wheels per coach for the Talgo.




Here are some cross-section views of a Talgo coach end, you can see how the coaches are connected.






See those pillar-like things? Those are vertical dampeners (suspension). While traditional railways believe in total separation of wheels and coach, Talgo coaches have integrated wheels into the coach itself with their suspension end buttressing the roof of the coach! And the wheels are independently rotating, leading to higher stability.

This independent wheel model of the Talgo enable all of its greatest advantages:
Weight: Our trains are terribly overweight. An LHB AC Chair Car weighs 39.5 tons or 16.8 tons for every ten meters, while ten meters of Talgo coach weigh just 9.3 tons at a weight per seat ratio of only 341 kg, making Talgo coaches 45% lighter than LHB coaches. As Talgo coaches do not have bogies, axles and only 1.5 wheels per coach as opposed to two bogies, four axles and eight wheels per LHB coach, a lot of weight and the need for lugging all that weight (one FIAT-SIG bogie used in LHB coaches weighs 6.6 tons, and two of them put together weigh as much as an entire Talgo coach!) as well as the rotational inertia of all those axles and wheels. In all, this means much, much faster acceleration and braking and everything.

Efficiency: Railway vehicles energy efficiency is measured by their weight-per-seat ratio. Our LHB coaches have a weight per seat ratio of 506 kg, while Talgo coaches have a weight per seat ratio fo only 341 kg, meaning a Talgo coach uses much less energy to move the same load, which makes it much more energy efficient than our heavy coaches. Talgo trains, overall, have the least weight-per-seat ratios in the world.

Taking Curves: While most trains today achieve tilting to tackle curves without slowing down by mechanically “raising” one edge of the coach body using hydraulics controlled by a computer, Talgo’s trains just let nature do the job, and have no additional equipment installed for this. The absence of bogies and high suspension create extremely low centers of gravity and high rotational center, enabling Talgo coaches to achieve tilting ‘automatically’ by ‘naturally’ utilizing forces of inertia.



Talgo 350 “Pato” (“Duck”) on an AVE service with RENFE
​

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
4


----------



## proud_indian

*Are Talgo Trains Suitable for India?*

The Talgo trials were not just a test of coach compatibility but also a phase in India’s search for modern trains that look better, feel better, run faster to replace its ancient fleet. The Talgo seems to fit the bill, but are they those trains India is looking for? Talgo coaches not just are able to run on Indian tracks, but can do so at good speeds. But the coaches cannot be inducted into Indian Railways based on speed trials alone, there are a number of other parameters to be considered before it can be decided if Talgo trains can run in India. Speed is good, looks are good, but all that will not matter if they can not do what they are supposed to do, like capacity, for instance.
The biggest advantage and disadvantage of Talgo coaches is their independent wheelset model. While this ensures high speeds on curves, greater passenger comfort, and the least energy consumption it also severely limits the length of coaches and hence their carrying capacity. If at all Talgos were to come to India, it would surely not be the Talgo 250 trainset that can have only a maximum of 11 coaches and 299 passengers. This sounds laughable in India where our trains regularly have 22 coaches and we seat 300 passengers in just three coaches (or sometimes in a single coach)! Obvious questions of financial viability aside, putting aside precious shared track space for such a small train will be a tremendous waste. So, since using the coaches as a trainset would not work, we could replace our existing coaches with Talgo coaches. Would that work? We have already seen that they are compatible with our locomotives and tracks. To see how they perform in capacity-wise, let us compare Indian Railways’ LHB coaches and Talgo Pendular coaches in the AC Chair Car configuration.

View attachment 327558

​Comparison of Talgo and LHB coaches show that two Talgo coaches are only three meters longer, have an area of just one square meter more and can seat only six fewer people compared to a single LHB coach, meaning that Talgo coaches have almost the same capacity of our LHB coaches, unlike many European trains when it comes to seating configuration. So, Talgo coaches are of the same dimensions and capacity as our coaches and can run faster and are more comfortable than our trains. So why not just go for them?






28 Talgo Pendular coaches (14 LHB coaches) hauled by a locomotive
​There is something everyone seems to be forgetting. All Talgo coaches provided are of seating format, the most used train coach format all over the world. However, this AC Chair Car format is a premium service in India and commands only a minuscule portion of the market, limited to just 50 Shatabdi Expresses and a couple of Durontos. Because of the size of India, its economics, demographics and low train speeds, Indian railways is one of the few operators in the world that run predominantly sleeper trains, with non-AC sleeper coaches making up a huge majority of IR’s express train coaches. The So, if any coach format has to be replaced, it is the non-AC Sleeper car. And, no manufacturer in the world makes those coaches, including Talgo, who does have Sleeper coaches are of European spec, spacious, luxurious and very low-capacity of only 20 couchettes (Europe-speak for sleeper berths) per coach. They could probably replace our AC 2 tier coaches. So, even if the Talgo coaches were to be adopted, they would be enough only to serve a very, very small percentage of the market.

And Talgo coaches are of course not compatible with our coaches, we there is no question of mixing them. Then there are other things working against Talgo such as the height of the coaches. Talgo trains sit very low because of their absence of bogies. The current problem of our platforms being too low for our trains will be reversed. Then there are questions of theirs toughness, suitability to our extreme and varying climates and even things like standing passengers and luggage carrying capacity. And Talgos are not EMUs, and the two power cars are a waste of space and capacity we could do without when moving to a new system. Talgo coaches cannot be easily attached and detached, they need workshops with complicated machinery to do that.






Indian Railways’ plan to replace our old coaches with swanky new trains had found life with its “Trainset Project“, aimed at purchasing 15 EMU trainsets to replace our existing coaches and locomotives for running Rajdhani and Shatabdi services. The Project is currently stuck because bidders believe 316 coaches is too less a quantity to be profitably produced and want the number to be increased to 1000. Talgo was one of the bidders, and the idea for these trials came from that tender. But, if they are aiming to sell 1000 or more Talgo coaches, they will be mistaken because the market for their product is definitely low in this country. They would have to produce a lot of non-AC coaches, sleeper and sitting, and also AC sleeper coaches confirming to our capacity standards. Talgo’s sleeper coaches should accommodate atleast 30 people instead of the 20 it does now. They will even have to come up with a new product altogether. This brings us back to where we started with the trainset project.

The best train model for India still remains high-capacity EMU trainsets with multiple axles powered, custom built for Indian conditions. While Talgo coaches can be serious contenders with their unique wheels and light weight, their scope is, unfortunately, way too limited. If at all Talgo coaches were to be adopted, Indian Railways will have to initiate either one of two massive policy shifts. Either we have to convert a lot of sleeper trains into seating ones, or we have make all our trains air-conditioned like they are everywhere in the world. How about that?

http://24coaches.com/the-talgo-train-trials-india/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## proud_indian



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nilgiri

proud_indian said:


>



This was an older documentary I think from the mid 90s sometime I believe.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## proud_indian

Nilgiri said:


> This was an older documentary I think from the mid 90s sometime I believe.



yup 1995

Did you read the article I posted above?
This article alone solved 100's of queries I had in my mind not just about TALGO but about Indian railways as a whole.

I recommend everyone to read this article for better understanding of Indian railways rolling stocks.
A gem of an article.
Kudos to the guy who wrote it.

I also suggest to check http://24coaches.com/ . It contains tons of valuable information under one roof.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dandpatta

@anant_s and @proud_indian - could you also contribute your articles to skyscrapercity dot com india railways section?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## proud_indian

Dandpatta said:


> @anant_s and @proud_indian - could you also contribute your articles to skyscrapercity dot com india railways section?



What I post here are just regular pieces of news and information spread all over the web. 

As far as @anant_s is concerned, ask him to be a part of that forum as he is a powerhouse of information and intellect when it comes to Railway and Engineering. He is a great asset here.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anant_s

Dandpatta said:


> @anant_s and @proud_indian - could you also contribute your articles to skyscrapercity dot com india railways section?


I'm not sure, how to do so?



Nilgiri said:


> This was an older documentary I think from the mid 90s sometime I believe.


Yes its an old BBC documentary. You can even see WAM 1 locomotive in this documentary, so i believe it was shot in early 90s.



proud_indian said:


>



These are the hydraulic cylinders that tilt the train coaches on curve, allowing the train to move faster by compensating for cants on conventional tracks.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## proud_indian

*No takers for Railways’ Rs. 2,500 cr trainset project*
India Infoline News Service | Mumbai | May 03, 2016 09:26 IST

*A trainset comprises coaches where each car is powered by a dedicated propulsion system and there is no locomotive required to haul the train. *







​
Indian Railways’ ambitious INR 2,500 crore trainset project has suffered a major setback, with none of the shortlisted bidders filing tenders, reports a financial newspaper.

Monday was the last day for submitting the bids.

A trainset comprises coaches where each car is powered by a dedicated propulsion system and there is no locomotive required to haul the train.

“Today was the last date for the submission of the financial bids for the trainset project. But all five shortlisted bidders did not submit any bids. So in the absence of any bidding till the last day, the tendering process gets discharged,” a senior Railway Ministry official has been quoted as saying.

Railways had floated global tenders in June last year for procurement, maintenance and manufacture of a total of 316 coaches for 17 trainsets for faster inter-city travel.

As per the request for proposal (RFP), while 276 coaches were to be manufactured in India under the ‘Make in India’ programme, 40 were to be imported.

Five bidders had qualified and were expected to submit tenders by December-end. The bid submission date was later pushed to February-end.

The bidders then wanted the number of coaches to be increased from 316 to 1,000, as they felt the project will not be financially viable with fewer cars, says the paper. 
The deadline for submitting the bids was further extended to 2nd May.

http://www.indiainfoline.com/articl...2-500-cr-trainset-project-116050300320_1.html​


@anant_s
what do you know about above project?
never aware of its existence
seems exciting
plz enlighten us

if it goes as planned, it will change the way we travel by train

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anant_s

The most iconic tele series ever made on Indian Railways

Shyam Benegal's *Yatra*
Om Puri's journey through India by a medium which many say is best to see and understand the diverse land, by Trains.





*Episode 1





Episode 2





Episode 3





Episode 4






Episode 5





Episode 6




*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## anant_s

*Episode 7





Episode 8






Episode 9





Episode 10






Episode 11






Episode 12




*

@Levina @jbgt90 @Robinhood Pandey @arp2041 @Joe Shearer @Abingdonboy @Nilgiri @hinduguy @Roybot @litefire 



proud_indian said:


> *No takers for Railways’ Rs. 2,500 cr trainset project*
> India Infoline News Service | Mumbai | May 03, 2016 09:26 IST
> 
> *A trainset comprises coaches where each car is powered by a dedicated propulsion system and there is no locomotive required to haul the train. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> Indian Railways’ ambitious INR 2,500 crore trainset project has suffered a major setback, with none of the shortlisted bidders filing tenders, reports a financial newspaper.
> 
> Monday was the last day for submitting the bids.
> 
> A trainset comprises coaches where each car is powered by a dedicated propulsion system and there is no locomotive required to haul the train.
> 
> “Today was the last date for the submission of the financial bids for the trainset project. But all five shortlisted bidders did not submit any bids. So in the absence of any bidding till the last day, the tendering process gets discharged,” a senior Railway Ministry official has been quoted as saying.
> 
> Railways had floated global tenders in June last year for procurement, maintenance and manufacture of a total of 316 coaches for 17 trainsets for faster inter-city travel.
> 
> As per the request for proposal (RFP), while 276 coaches were to be manufactured in India under the ‘Make in India’ programme, 40 were to be imported.
> 
> Five bidders had qualified and were expected to submit tenders by December-end. The bid submission date was later pushed to February-end.
> 
> The bidders then wanted the number of coaches to be increased from 316 to 1,000, as they felt the project will not be financially viable with fewer cars, says the paper.
> The deadline for submitting the bids was further extended to 2nd May.
> 
> http://www.indiainfoline.com/articl...2-500-cr-trainset-project-116050300320_1.html​
> 
> 
> @anant_s
> what do you know about above project?
> never aware of its existence
> seems exciting
> plz enlighten us
> 
> if it goes as planned, it will change the way we travel by train



Its an old news (there was a discussion @Ankit Kumar 002 might recall).
The idea is to procure intercity train sets with end power cars (Similar to TGV, not in speed but concept).
Unfortunately, the quantities are so low (the article mentions it too), that not many were interested.
In the meantime TALGO trials occurred and now IR wants an open bidding for similar concept for implementation.
Ultimately if semi high speed trains (180-225 kph) trainsets are procured (TALGO could be one), these can allow Gaatimaan like (or better service) over longer distances for passengers travelling by Air Economy class. But as of now things are moving in very chaotic manner.

PS: It is expected that by 2020, both DFC would become operational, freeing significant amount of track time for passenger trains on Western and Eastern Trunk lines. Here railway is expecting to speed up trains and it is here that this concept is now promulgated as an immediate measure for semi HST on peak traffic routes.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Joe Shearer

anant_s said:


> I'm not sure, how to do so?
> 
> 
> Yes its an old BBC documentary. You can even see WAM 1 locomotive in this documentary, so i believe it was shot in early 90s.
> 
> 
> 
> These are the hydraulic cylinders that tilt the train coaches on curve, allowing the train to move faster by compensating for cants on conventional tracks.



Is there a comma in your signature or are you giving your lust full expression?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anant_s

Joe Shearer said:


> Is there a comma in your signature or are you giving your lust full expression?


Sir, I think i've had enough of mocking De, will change it shortly!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## proud_indian

@anant_s

*Couple more questions!*

-Do we have to pay some kind of royalty to alstom for LGB coaches?

-Why do we keep producing ICF coaches when we have LGB technology?

-Are upcoming GE and Alstom plant coming up with any ToT? If yes then whom they will share it with as they are 100% OEM owned and operated?

-Are BEML made EMU coaches not compatible with Mumbai suburban network? If they are then why don't they use those?
they are far more aesthetically pleasing and build upon their experience with delhi metro coaches.

hope you don't mind !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Joe Shearer

anant_s said:


> Sir, I think i've had enough of mocking De, will change it shortly!



Just joking. But between you and me, someone thirty years ago called her a plastic-bottomed bitch, and that is the fairest summation I have come across.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ankit Kumar 002

Mumbai Monorail Update.
Successful Trail Runs were conducted on 15th on the 3kilometres stretch between Wadala and Acharya Atre Nagar. This is expected to be fully operational by year end.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
China’s high speed train maker launches operation in India
The joint venture, named CRRC (China Railway Rolling Stock Corporation) Pioneer (India) Electric Co Ltd, is housed in Bavo Industrial District of Haryana between New Delhi and Bombay.

China’s largest high speed train maker on Saturday announced the launch of its first joint venture plant in India with USD 63.4 million investment to manufacture and repair railway locomotives, a media report said.

It is the first time for China’s high-speed train maker CRRC Corporation Ltd to open a plant in south Asia where one of the world’s most comprehensive rail system spans.

The joint venture, named CRRC (China Railway Rolling Stock Corporation) Pioneer (India) Electric Co Ltd, is housed in Bavo Industrial District of Haryana between New Delhi and Bombay.

http://indianexpress.com/article/in...peed-train-maker-launches-operation-in-india/

@AndrewJin

Indian Railways: Meet on ultra high speed rail travel on September 2
Railways is organising a conference next month on the emerging high speed rail travel technologies available worldwide.


Railways is organising a conference next month on the emerging high speed rail travel technologies available worldwide.

The day-long meet on September 2, comes in the wake of a global Expression of Interest (EOI) floated by Railways for creation of a levitation technology-based Railway system, which will be developed on PPP model.

It is expected to be attended by global players involved in ultra high speed rolling stock, capable of travelling with maximum speed of 500 kmph or more.

http://www.financialexpress.com/ind...high-speed-rail-travel-on-september-2/352893/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## anant_s

proud_indian said:


> Do we have to pay some kind of royalty to alstom for LGB coaches?


No. ToT Agreement already takes care of that.


proud_indian said:


> Why do we keep producing ICF coaches when we have LGB technology?


For the same reason why we kept producing WAP 4 and WAG 7 till last FY, even we had 3 phase technology truly absorbed. LHB coaches require a very different assembly line and as of now these are costlier than ICF. However, in near future existing coach factories would move towards exclusive LHB production. Please also note that regional coach care centers too require specialized handling and training to maintain LHB coaches. All this is going to take some time.



proud_indian said:


> Are upcoming GE and Alstom plant coming up with any ToT?


These are JVs between IR and OEM. 


proud_indian said:


> If yes then whom they will share it with as they are 100% OEM owned and operated?


Not 100%, it is 74-26% equity investment between OEM and IR. OEM will take care of all maintenance requirements for 10 years as per original agreement. this can be increased later on.


proud_indian said:


> Are BEML made EMU coaches not compatible with Mumbai suburban network?


No, these are fully compatible.


proud_indian said:


> they are then why don't they use those?


I think some financial angle is involved here. ICF is probably the lowest (or L1) bidder here for the project going on against World bank Loan by MRVC.


proud_indian said:


> they are far more aesthetically pleasing and build upon their experience with delhi metro coaches.


I think you are mentioning Standard gauge Coaches. is it?

*Alstom to start construction of Madhepura Electric Locomotive manufacturing plant from July 2016 *







Madhepura: French engineering giant Alstom will start construction of the electric locomotive manufacturing factory at Madhepura from July this year.

After Indian Railways signed agreements with Alstom and US-based GE for the manufacturing of electric and diesel locomotives, respectively, Bharat Salhotra, managing director, Alstom India & South Asia, told that the first five electric locomotives were expected to be imported to India.

According to the contract signed, Alstom will manufacture and maintain 800 electric locomotives for Indian Railways between 2018 and 2028.

“The company has received possession of 275 acres from the railways. The construction of the manufacturing plant will start from July this year and will be ready by early 2019. The company will make an investment of Rs 1,509.18 crore for the project in India. The contract includes establishment of a factory at Madhepura, two depots at Nagpur (Maharashtra) and Saharanpur (Uttar Pradesh) and maintenance of the first 500 locomotives,” Salhotra said.

The Alstom official added that the first five locomotives were expected to be imported from France.

“The construction of the manufacturing unit in Madhepura (240km northeast of Patna) will start in July. According to the contract, we are permitted to import the first five locomotives. However, we are trying to maximise the production of the locos in India. That is our intent,” Salhotra said.

As a part of the deal, Alstom will supply the electric locomotives of 12,000HP each.

The project will be executed by a recently formed joint venture in which Alstom and the Indian Railways will hold a 74 and 26 per cent stake, respectively. *Earlier, senior Alstom officials had pointed out that the project would create around 3,000 jobs.* In November last year, the Centre signed agreements with Alstom and GE in connection with setting up of manufacturing units of electric and diesel locomotives in Madhepura and Marhawra (Saran), respectively.

The projects would attract investments of Rs 40,000 crore and they are said to be the biggest foreign direct investment in the railway sector.

Richard R. Verma, the US ambassador to India, during a recent visit to Bihar, had announced that 900 of the 1,000 diesel locomotives will be manufactured by GE at the Marhawra plant set to become operational by mid-2018.

During the recent Bihar Entrepreneurship Summit in Patna, Nalin Jain, the president and CEO, GE (rail, mining, defence and aerospace) had told that the construction of the plant at Marhawra (75km northwest of Patna) will start within two months and the construction will take two years.

The official, while adding that the plant will be ready for manufacturing by July 2018, had said the first diesel locomotive will be delivered by the company to the railways by January 2018, that is, six months prior to the completion of the Marhawra plant.

Railway sources said GE had informally taken the possession of the land (226.9 acres) already.

“The authorities at GE have completed the measurement of the land. The lease agreement will be signed by the company within a week from now,” a senior railway official said.
http://www.railnews.co.in/category/railway-production-plants-units/electric-locomotive-factory-madhepura/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## proud_indian

anant_s said:


> No. ToT Agreement already takes care of that.
> 
> For the same reason why we kept producing WAP 4 and WAG 7 till last FY, even we had 3 phase technology truly absorbed. LHB coaches require a very different assembly line and as of now these are costlier than ICF. However, in near future existing coach factories would move towards exclusive LHB production. Please also note that regional coach care centers too require specialized handling and training to maintain LHB coaches. All this is going to take some time.
> 
> 
> These are JVs between IR and OEM.
> 
> Not 100%, it is 74-26% equity investment between OEM and IR. OEM will take care of all maintenance requirements for 10 years as per original agreement. this can be increased later on.
> 
> No, these are fully compatible.
> 
> I think some financial angle is involved here. ICF is probably the lowest (or L1) bidder here for the project going on against World bank Loan by MRVC.
> 
> I think you are mentioning Standard gauge Coaches. is it?
> 
> *Alstom to start construction of Madhepura Electric Locomotive manufacturing plant from July 2016 *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madhepura: French engineering giant Alstom will start construction of the electric locomotive manufacturing factory at Madhepura from July this year.
> 
> After Indian Railways signed agreements with Alstom and US-based GE for the manufacturing of electric and diesel locomotives, respectively, Bharat Salhotra, managing director, Alstom India & South Asia, told that the first five electric locomotives were expected to be imported to India.
> 
> According to the contract signed, Alstom will manufacture and maintain 800 electric locomotives for Indian Railways between 2018 and 2028.
> 
> “The company has received possession of 275 acres from the railways. The construction of the manufacturing plant will start from July this year and will be ready by early 2019. The company will make an investment of Rs 1,509.18 crore for the project in India. The contract includes establishment of a factory at Madhepura, two depots at Nagpur (Maharashtra) and Saharanpur (Uttar Pradesh) and maintenance of the first 500 locomotives,” Salhotra said.
> 
> The Alstom official added that the first five locomotives were expected to be imported from France.
> 
> “The construction of the manufacturing unit in Madhepura (240km northeast of Patna) will start in July. According to the contract, we are permitted to import the first five locomotives. However, we are trying to maximise the production of the locos in India. That is our intent,” Salhotra said.
> 
> As a part of the deal, Alstom will supply the electric locomotives of 12,000HP each.
> 
> The project will be executed by a recently formed joint venture in which Alstom and the Indian Railways will hold a 74 and 26 per cent stake, respectively. *Earlier, senior Alstom officials had pointed out that the project would create around 3,000 jobs.* In November last year, the Centre signed agreements with Alstom and GE in connection with setting up of manufacturing units of electric and diesel locomotives in Madhepura and Marhawra (Saran), respectively.
> 
> The projects would attract investments of Rs 40,000 crore and they are said to be the biggest foreign direct investment in the railway sector.
> 
> Richard R. Verma, the US ambassador to India, during a recent visit to Bihar, had announced that 900 of the 1,000 diesel locomotives will be manufactured by GE at the Marhawra plant set to become operational by mid-2018.
> 
> During the recent Bihar Entrepreneurship Summit in Patna, Nalin Jain, the president and CEO, GE (rail, mining, defence and aerospace) had told that the construction of the plant at Marhawra (75km northwest of Patna) will start within two months and the construction will take two years.
> 
> The official, while adding that the plant will be ready for manufacturing by July 2018, had said the first diesel locomotive will be delivered by the company to the railways by January 2018, that is, six months prior to the completion of the Marhawra plant.
> 
> Railway sources said GE had informally taken the possession of the land (226.9 acres) already.
> 
> “The authorities at GE have completed the measurement of the land. The lease agreement will be signed by the company within a week from now,” a senior railway official said.
> http://www.railnews.co.in/category/railway-production-plants-units/electric-locomotive-factory-madhepura/




thanks a ton
you've been a great help

I was talking about this EMU.




Is this EMU running on standard gauge?
Do we even have standard gauge tracks other than metro?

Do we own the IPR of LGB coaches?



Ankit Kumar 002 said:


> China’s high speed train maker launches operation in India
> The joint venture, named CRRC (China Railway Rolling Stock Corporation) Pioneer (India) Electric Co Ltd, is housed in Bavo Industrial District of Haryana between New Delhi and Bombay.
> 
> China’s largest high speed train maker on Saturday announced the launch of its first joint venture plant in India with USD 63.4 million investment to manufacture and repair railway locomotives, a media report said.
> 
> It is the first time for China’s high-speed train maker CRRC Corporation Ltd to open a plant in south Asia where one of the world’s most comprehensive rail system spans.
> 
> The joint venture, named CRRC (China Railway Rolling Stock Corporation) Pioneer (India) Electric Co Ltd, is housed in Bavo Industrial District of Haryana between New Delhi and Bombay.
> 
> http://indianexpress.com/article/in...peed-train-maker-launches-operation-in-india/



great development

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## raj76

हरे कृष्ण हरे कृष्ण,कृष्ण कृष्ण हरे हरे
हरे राम हरे राम, राम राम हरे हरे
21-08-2016

‪#‎Economy‬:Govt to set up a team to look into India's positioning as an innovative country. The team to comprise of Govt officials and experts from private organisations, will be formed by the Department of Industrial Policy and Promotion.

‪#‎Finance‬:Handset makers have demanded that the Govt keeps at least 10% duty differential in the GST regime to ensure that Make in India proposition for mobile phones remains attractive, emphasizing that sop for local manufacturing be continued for another decade. Mobile phone makers have proposed nil or 1% Central GST and State GST at merit rate of 5% on all phones and tablets, whether imported or made locally, and on inputs, parts and components.

‪#‎The‬ real estate and construction industry should use construction cess to skill its labour force and improve productivity.

‪#‎Mera‬ Bharat Mahaan:The Deptt of Science and Technology has funded a wide range of research institutions like AIIMS, Patanjali Research Foundation to study the efficacy of yoga and also to see whether it has a role in alleviating stroke, type-2 diabetes, Parkinson’s and schizophrenia.

भारत माता की जय

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shravan#22580

Nilgiri said:


> Sounds like a job for Mr. MS paint himself @Shravan#22580


My call of duty has come.
I Will design one soon

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anant_s

Some pictures taken last week near Vadodara while going to New Delhi onboard 12925 Paschim Express
(EOS 500D+70-200 f4L IS)






















@AndrewJin

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nilgiri

anant_s said:


> Sir, I think i've had enough of mocking De, will change it shortly!



What did she say exactly? I didn't follow the news. I know it was something like India wont get medals etc...

BTW thanks a million for yatra series, will have to watch later. I don't think ive seen it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ankit Kumar 002

anant_s said:


> View attachment 327660
> 
> @AndrewJin


They look like WAM4..but .......
could you spot their loco number ?

Oh well its ok. From the side 2xx74 is observed , WAG 5.


----------



## ashok321

New 15 Rs. Railway's Janta Khana.

*With no Pied Piper to help, Railways hire ‘contract killers’ for rats.*

http://www.jantakareporter.com/india/no-pied-piper-help-railways-hire-contract-killers-rats/57077

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anant_s

Nilgiri said:


> What did she say exactly? I didn't follow the news. I know it was something like India wont get medals etc...




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/762658754152325120


Ankit Kumar 002 said:


> They look like WAM4..


Asansol WAG 5s



proud_indian said:


> Is this EMU running on standard gauge?


No this is BG rake.


proud_indian said:


> Do we even have standard gauge tracks other than metro?


Again No.

BEML local train rakes are pretty good. One thing i'm not sure is their manufacturing capability in terms of volume.
Probably that could be one reason that they are not able to supply bulk orders like for Mumbai.







proud_indian said:


> Do we own the IPR of LGB coaches?


Those are with OEM.



ashok321 said:


> New 15 Rs. Railway's Janta Khana


Won't say new.
Back in 1997/98, these meals were available for Rs. 6-7. I used to buy them during my journey from Agra Fort to Kota while as a student. It consists of a dry Potato bhaaji, 6 pooris and some mustard oil pickle. Isn't a gourmet affair, but its fresh and clean.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Śakra

WHY CAN'T WE HAVE BEAUTIFUL TRAIN?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## anant_s

*Continuously Welded Rails*

Rail sections are manufactured by steel plants in fixed lengths. In early days of railway development, two rails were fastened by means of a plate and bolts called a Fish Plate.





However, fish plates are required to be checked every once in awhile for looseness and are prone to sabotage. A solution to this problem was devised by means of welding tracks together to form what is called Continuously Welded Rails (CWR).
We will see how this is done.

first the rails are laid in normal manner using mechanized tools and the joints are brought together in close vicinity.
then a ladle along with fixtures is fixed on the joint.









the ladle contains fine aluminum and iron oxide particles, which are ignited. this creates a highly exothermic reaction (heat generation) and temperatures upto 3500 deg F can be reached.




The rails melt and fuse together to form a joint.











The joint is the grinded off using tools and in this fashion the rails are welded in a very long length.
Welded rails are smooth and offer very little jerk even at high speed ensuring comfort to passengers.











Thermal Expansion in these lines is taken care by an overlap joint, which allows these long rails to contract and expand depending on ambient temperature.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## proud_indian

*Rlys to set up special wing for research*
PRESS TRUST OF INDIA




​Currently, new technology is imported by the Railways as the RDSO has not been able to do much in-house research work

To be headed by reputed scientist

*NEW DELHI, MARCH 6: *​ 
Technology seems to be the latest mantra in the Indian Railway, with the national transporter set to create a special unit for conducting in-house research.

Named Srestha (Special Railway Establishment for Strategic Technology and Holistic Advancement), the new entity will comprise mostly scientists and railway experts.

Long-felt need

Research Design and Standards Organisation (RDSO), the railways’ current research arm, will focus only on day-to-day issues, while Srestha will be responsible for long-term research for improving the functioning of the public sector behemoth.

The new research unit will be headed by a reputed scientist, who will report directly to the Chairman, Railway Board, said a senior Railway Ministry official, adding that the need for such a wing was felt for long. Though RDSO was meant to conduct research, it could hardly undertake any.

“Most of the time RDSO is involved in finalising the standards and specifications for the new equipment to be acquired by the public transporter. As a result it is left with hardly any time for research work,” said the official.

Currently, new technology is imported by the Railways as the RDSO has not been able to do in-house research work on various technologies required for upgradation in signalling and telecommunication system, track designing, improvement in rolling stock and many such areas. However, despite the constraints, RDSO is credited with developing of pre-stressed concrete sleepers used for laying tracks and the newly designed double-decker coaches.

The official said, “There is a huge requirement for introducing latest technology in rail sector to bring it on par with other developed railways in the world.”

Use of latest technology in improving passenger amenities is a key area where the new body will focus, he added.
Cross-functional team

A dedicated cross-functional team called Special Unit for Transportation Research and Analytics (Sutra) will be set up for carrying out detailed analysis for optimal investment decisions and operations. The team will comprise professional analysts and have best in class decision support systems and optimisation engines.

It is a well-established fact that data-backed decision making is the hallmark of great institutions and Sutra is being set up for this purpose, the official said.

http://www.thehindubusinessline.com...-special-wing-for-research/article8321021.ece​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Grevion

anant_s said:


> Back in 1997/98, these meals were available for Rs. 6-7. I used to buy them during my journey from Agra Fort to Kota while as a student. It consists of a dry Potato bhaaji, 6 pooris and some mustard oil pickle. Isn't a gourmet affair, but its fresh and clean.


That sounds delicious. Pooris and aalo bhaji on a train will always be a tasty affair. I still remember the omelette I had in Kanpur or Allahabad Junction(was a kid back then) and it was the best omelette I ever had.
Sir, do you have any info on the Indian Railway's auxiliary vans.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## proud_indian

anant_s said:


> *Continuously Welded Rails*
> 
> Rail sections are manufactured by steel plants in fixed lengths. In early days of railway development, two rails were fastened by means of a plate and bolts called a Fish Plate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, fish plates are required to be checked every once in awhile for looseness and are prone to sabotage. A solution to this problem was devised by means of welding tracks together to form what is called Continuously Welded Rails (CWR).
> We will see how this is done.
> 
> first the rails are laid in normal manner using mechanized tools and the joints are brought together in close vicinity.
> then a ladle along with fixtures is fixed on the joint.
> View attachment 327773
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the ladle contains fine aluminum and iron oxide particles, which are ignited. this creates a highly exothermic reaction (heat generation) and temperatures upto 3500 deg F can be reached.
> View attachment 327772
> 
> The rails melt and fuse together to form a joint.
> View attachment 327774
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The joint is the grinded off using tools and in this fashion the rails are welded in a very long length.
> Welded rails are smooth and offer very little jerk even at high speed ensuring comfort to passengers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thermal Expansion in these lines is taken care by an overlap joint, which allows these long rails to contract and expand depending on ambient temperature.




they are using *"Mobile Flash Butt Welding Machine" *at* Dedicated Freight Corridor"* for the same

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## proud_indian

*Dedicated Freight corridors: Indian Railways goes innovative with automatic track laying machines for the first time*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Nilgiri

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...presented-in-January/articleshow/53801821.cms

More budget procedural reforms happening quick!

*End of British-era legacy? Next Budget may be presented in January*

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...presented-in-January/articleshow/53801821.cms

@anant_s @PARIKRAMA @Abingdonboy @Local_Legend @proud_indian

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Abingdonboy

This guy!

the passion, the knowledge, the articulation

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Nilgiri

Abingdonboy said:


> This guy!
> 
> the passion, the knowledge, the articulation



They finally got an accountant as railway head

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## raj76

हरे कृष्ण हरे कृष्ण,कृष्ण कृष्ण हरे हरे
हरे राम हरे राम, राम राम हरे हरे
22-08-2016

‪#‎Economy‬:Children receiving mid-day meals, primary healthcare or elementary education under Govt schemes will undergo Aadhaar enrolment as the Govt is making a pitch for the first time to make Aadhaar relevant for children.

‪#‎Finance‬:Staying with the bullish momentum, foreign investors have deployed over Rs 7,700 crore in the Indian stock market so far this month, driven by global and domestic factors. FPIs turned net buyers in March after pulling out a massive Rs 41,661 crore from the market in previous four months.

‪#‎The‬ EPFO will raise proportion of its investments in exchange traded funds from the present 5% and a final decision on the quantum for current fiscal would be taken very soon. As on July 31 this year, amount invested in ETF by EPFO is Rs 7,468 crore and the market value of this as on date is Rs 8,372 crore.

‪#‎Mera‬ Bharat mahaan:The number of farmers opting for the 'Pradhan Mantri Fasal Bima Yojana' this year is expected to cross four crore, as against three crore last year. As many as 200 mandis across the country would be brought under the ambit of the scheme by next month. 400 mandis would be made online by March next year, while 585 mandis would go online by 2018.

भारत माता की जय

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

@waz @WAJsal Could we make this thread a sticky given its popularity, growing size and depth of material?

http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...ourneys-to-go-places/articleshow/53802211.cms

Maruti cars may take more train journeys to go places

NEW DELHI: Maruti Suzuki could be teaming up with an unlikely partner. The country's largest carmaker is planning to push sales by ferrying its cars to remote areas of western, eastern and north-eastern India using Indian Railways' network.

The Gurgaon-based carmaker transports a little over 5 per cent of its vehicles via railways. It plans to increase this manifold if the railway network can support it. At present, Maruti Suzuki loads auto wagon rakes at the Gurgaon railway station for transportation to Bengaluru in Karnatakaand Mundra in Gujarat, from where the vehicles reach distributors by road. "Depending on improved speed, turnaround time, infrastructure and connectivity, more destinations would be developed in west, east and northeast to enhance car availability in far-flung regions," said a spokesperson for Maruti Suzuki (MSIL).

The carmaker has invested Rs 50 crore in developing three flexi-deck auto wagon rakes with the railways' Research Design & Standards Organisation. Recently, it also obtained an automobile freight train operator licence from the railways, becoming the first carmaker in India to do so.

The licence will allow it to develop, procure and operate its own auto-wagon rakes. Maruti Suzuki's logistics division is aiming to halve the transit time between Gurgaon and Bengaluru to 70 hours with the induction of high-speed rakes. Reduced transit time will result in shorter lead time and faster deliveries to customers.

The flexi-deck auto-wagon rake procured by Maruti Suzuki can carry 318 cars, up 20 per cent from the twindecker rakes it currently uses for rail transportation. The new rakes can move at speeds of up to 95 km per hour as compared with 65 km per hour for the existing rakes. The new rakes have reduced carbon emission too. While the scale of auto transport via railways is limited, at present, cost savings can be substantial once traffic flows are established both ways from a particular region.

The company spokesperson said, "Cost advantage in railways is destination-specific as compared with other modes of transport. Rakes are best used for bulk transportation to major distant destinations and are beneficial if there is traffic both sides. Transporting cars by rail reduces carbon emission and consumption of fossil fuel, thereby, making it more environment-friendly. Use of railways also helps in de-congesting the highways...it can be viable if it's well connected."

Hyundai, Maruti Suzuki's closest rival, refused to comment on the matter. As per industry estimates, transportation of vehicles by rail is 10-15 per cent cheaper than by road. Rail transportation also negates tampering of goods.






To increase auto transportation via railways, Maruti Suzuki said addition of facilities like loading and unloading terminals, route clearances, etc., are required. Developmental activities for the same are being carried out and projects are being evaluated with separate government agencies.

"We will scale up operations on the basis of clearances on these projects. It will require investment towards berthing, loading, unloading facilities", said a company executive. Under its initiative to develop a green, environment-friendly sustainable supply chain, Maruti Suzuki is developing multimodal logistics (road, rail and waterways) for dispatch of cars to domestic destinations and to gateway ports for export.

The company has also signed an MoU with the Inland Waterways Authority of India(IWAI) to ferry vehicles using the country's national waterways.

@Ryuzaki

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## anant_s

Nilgiri said:


> http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...presented-in-January/articleshow/53801821.cms
> 
> More budget procedural reforms happening quick!
> 
> *End of British-era legacy? Next Budget may be presented in January*
> 
> http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...presented-in-January/articleshow/53801821.cms
> 
> @anant_s @PARIKRAMA @Abingdonboy @Local_Legend @proud_indian



They are even ending Plan and Non Plan expenditure heads and categorizing into better Revenue and Capital heads.
Good move!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## proud_indian

Abingdonboy said:


> This guy!
> 
> the passion, the knowledge, the articulation

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nilgiri

@anant_s you were asking about this:

http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...-for-policy-research/articleshow/53802119.cms
*
Urjit Patel will take long-term view on clean up of NPAs: Rajiv Kumar, Centre for Policy Research *


MUMBAI/DELHI: Companies struggling to repay loans and banks saddled with stressed assets are likely to heave a sigh of relief with the appointment of Urjit Patel as successor of Raghuram Rajan, governor ofReserve Bank of India. In the last one year, Rajan has forced banks to clean their books by ensuring that hidden bad loans are declared and provided for. As a result, many banks posted historic losses while corporates suffered as their line of credit was cut off with banks classifying them as non-performing loans. 

"Having served as a director of the country's largest bank, State Bank of IndiaBSE 4.15 %, for over two years he would draw experience on the constrains under which commercial banks operate," said a senior bank official who did not want to be named. 

"Thus there are expectations that going forward, the RBI may not be as tough as Rajan in dealing with bad loans, although it is unlikely that RBI would relax existing norms on bad loan," he added. 

Patel will soon resign from the SBI board as the post is for the rank of deputy governors. These views are also supported by a member of selection committee that choose Patel over other candidates. 

"He (Patel) represents continuity...he will, because of his focus on inflation, ensure that the target of 4% is met but will balance it with employment generation. He will take a longer-term view on bank NPA clean up and not bleed the patient to death," said Rajiv Kumar, a member of the selection committee and senior fellow at the Centre for Policy Research. 

The rising share of NPAs in the books of banks is eating into their earning and driving down the valuation of banks.

The stressed loan book - gross non-performing loans as well as restructured loans -touched 10% and a number of banks have posted losses for the third consecutive quarter ending June 2016 due to higher provisions. 

Rajan waged a war of bad loans in December 2015, when the RBI directed banks to downgrade 150 accounts and make accelerated provisions of them. It was one of a rare exercise known as asset quality review aimed to ensure banks' reflect the actual stress in their books.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## A_Poster

Nilgiri said:


> @anant_s you were asking about this:
> 
> http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...-for-policy-research/articleshow/53802119.cms
> *
> Urjit Patel will take long-term view on clean up of NPAs: Rajiv Kumar, Centre for Policy Research *
> 
> 
> MUMBAI/DELHI: Companies struggling to repay loans and banks saddled with stressed assets are likely to heave a sigh of relief with the appointment of Urjit Patel as successor of Raghuram Rajan, governor ofReserve Bank of India. In the last one year, Rajan has forced banks to clean their books by ensuring that hidden bad loans are declared and provided for. As a result, many banks posted historic losses while corporates suffered as their line of credit was cut off with banks classifying them as non-performing loans.
> 
> "Having served as a director of the country's largest bank, State Bank of IndiaBSE 4.15 %, for over two years he would draw experience on the constrains under which commercial banks operate," said a senior bank official who did not want to be named.
> 
> "Thus there are expectations that going forward, the RBI may not be as tough as Rajan in dealing with bad loans, although it is unlikely that RBI would relax existing norms on bad loan," he added.
> 
> Patel will soon resign from the SBI board as the post is for the rank of deputy governors. These views are also supported by a member of selection committee that choose Patel over other candidates.
> 
> "He (Patel) represents continuity...he will, because of his focus on inflation, ensure that the target of 4% is met but will balance it with employment generation. He will take a longer-term view on bank NPA clean up and not bleed the patient to death," said Rajiv Kumar, a member of the selection committee and senior fellow at the Centre for Policy Research.
> 
> The rising share of NPAs in the books of banks is eating into their earning and driving down the valuation of banks.
> 
> The stressed loan book - gross non-performing loans as well as restructured loans -touched 10% and a number of banks have posted losses for the third consecutive quarter ending June 2016 due to higher provisions.
> 
> Rajan waged a war of bad loans in December 2015, when the RBI directed banks to downgrade 150 accounts and make accelerated provisions of them. It was one of a rare exercise known as asset quality review aimed to ensure banks' reflect the actual stress in their books.




An analysis done in last year's economic survey states that Top10 stalled projects account for 28.67% in value and so on with Top100 projects accounting for 82.55% in value.

Page 71: http://indiabudget.nic.in/budget2015-2016/es2014-15/echapvol1-04.pdf

This NPA crisis seems to be manufactured by corrupt congress to benefit its political supporters in Industry. 

In service sector, biggest reason for stalling of projects is lack of promoter's interests. Thus it should be questioned as to how come they got money from banks in first place?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## proud_indian

*Indian Railways: Meet on ultra high speed rail travel on September 2*

*Railways is organising a conference next month on the emerging high speed rail travel technologies available worldwide.*

By: PTI | New Delhi | Published: August 20, 2016 10:17 PM
Share toFacebookShare toTwitterShare toGoogle+Share toLinkedInShare toEmail





It is expected to be attended by global players involved in ultra high speed rolling stock, capable of travelling with maximum speed of 500 kmph or more. (PTI)

Railways is organising a conference next month on the emerging high speed rail travel technologies available worldwide.

The day-long meet on September 2, comes in the wake of a global Expression of Interest (EOI) floated by Railways for creation of a levitation technology-based Railway system, which will be developed on PPP model.

It is expected to be attended by global players involved in ultra high speed rolling stock, capable of travelling with maximum speed of 500 kmph or more.

According to Railways, the conference aims to bring focus on ultra high speed rail travel technology which is today owned by a limited number of countries like the USA, Germany, Japan, China and South Korea.

Currently, Railways is working on to introduce bullet train between Mumbai and Ahmedabad with Japanese help.
​The aim is to reduce the travel time between the two financial hubs drastically by running the train at a maximum speed of 350 kmph, a senior railway official said.

Besides, trials of Spanish Talgo at 150 kmph speed is being carried out between Mumbai and Delhi.
At present, the recently launched Gatimaan Express is running at 160 km per hour between Delhi and Agra.

http://www.financialexpress.com/ind...high-speed-rail-travel-on-september-2/352893/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## proud_indian

@anant_s plz put some light on this project

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anant_s

Nilgiri said:


> @anant_s you were asking about this:
> 
> http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...-for-policy-research/articleshow/53802119.cms
> *
> Urjit Patel will take long-term view on clean up of NPAs: Rajiv Kumar, Centre for Policy Research *
> 
> 
> MUMBAI/DELHI: Companies struggling to repay loans and banks saddled with stressed assets are likely to heave a sigh of relief with the appointment of Urjit Patel as successor of Raghuram Rajan, governor ofReserve Bank of India. In the last one year, Rajan has forced banks to clean their books by ensuring that hidden bad loans are declared and provided for. As a result, many banks posted historic losses while corporates suffered as their line of credit was cut off with banks classifying them as non-performing loans.
> 
> "Having served as a director of the country's largest bank, State Bank of IndiaBSE 4.15 %, for over two years he would draw experience on the constrains under which commercial banks operate," said a senior bank official who did not want to be named.
> 
> "Thus there are expectations that going forward, the RBI may not be as tough as Rajan in dealing with bad loans, although it is unlikely that RBI would relax existing norms on bad loan," he added.
> 
> Patel will soon resign from the SBI board as the post is for the rank of deputy governors. These views are also supported by a member of selection committee that choose Patel over other candidates.
> 
> "He (Patel) represents continuity...he will, because of his focus on inflation, ensure that the target of 4% is met but will balance it with employment generation. He will take a longer-term view on bank NPA clean up and not bleed the patient to death," said Rajiv Kumar, a member of the selection committee and senior fellow at the Centre for Policy Research.
> 
> The rising share of NPAs in the books of banks is eating into their earning and driving down the valuation of banks.
> 
> The stressed loan book - gross non-performing loans as well as restructured loans -touched 10% and a number of banks have posted losses for the third consecutive quarter ending June 2016 due to higher provisions.
> 
> Rajan waged a war of bad loans in December 2015, when the RBI directed banks to downgrade 150 accounts and make accelerated provisions of them. It was one of a rare exercise known as asset quality review aimed to ensure banks' reflect the actual stress in their books.



Its a bitter pill to swallow (Cleaning of NPAs), but we have to do it. Even if it means sacrificing growth and reducing liquidity in system by means of allocating money every year for some time to write off bad loans. 
Problem is Big parties of persons often get away without re-paying loans using political influences and/or using loop holes in legal provisions and populism leads government to fore go loans by farmers.
This not only affects banks but also power utilities (in several states, they are in real bad financial position).
banks on other hand donot wish to declare Bad assets/liabilities and ultimately its the system that rots.
Dr. Rajan atleast had the guts to force banks to declare bad loans and then take up systematic cleanup and even though his work is far from over, atleast treatment has begun.
WB last year went on record to mention Dr. Rajan as a lone warrior and only central banker in world to be fighting for correcting fundamental problems in banking system and at a time where everyone was reducing interest rates, he stood his ground to keep borrowing rates high.
This has kept inflation in control and although this has reduced liquidity in system, structurally, we are a very sound economy. These steps may not have any visible impact on growth right now, but in a decade from now when printing money tactic (Stimulus package) by most European and US economy runs out of steam, we will see how this fiscal discipline adopted by India bears fruit.
In context of above, incoming governor has his work cut out, but luckily for him his predecessor has already prepared a good roadmap and developed a rare consensus between Banks, Financial Institutes and market to walk that road. Luckily for us, Mr. Patel seems to be some who will continue this prudent policy framework.

@Rain Man @Levina

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## anant_s

proud_indian said:


> View attachment 327991
> 
> 
> @anant_s plz put some light on this project


Interesting!
I knew of one factory being setup at Kolar (Karnataka).
I'm not to sure but i think this factory is for EMU exclusively (heard about this in Railbiz as some foreign players were lining up for the project).
Will get back on this.

PS: Is anyone else to facing problems with notifications today? I seem to be receiving none of them

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nilgiri

anant_s said:


> Its a bitter pill to swallow (Cleaning of NPAs), but we have to do it. Even if it means sacrificing growth and reducing liquidity in system by means of allocating money every year for some time to write off bad loans.
> Problem is Big parties of persons often get away without re-paying loans using political influences and/or using loop holes in legal provisions and populism leads government to fore go loans by farmers.
> This not only affects banks but also power utilities (in several states, they are in real bad financial position).
> banks on other hand donot wish to declare Bad assets/liabilities and ultimately its the system that rots.
> Dr. Rajan atleast had the guts to force banks to declare bad loans and then take up systematic cleanup and even though his work is far from over, atleast treatment has begun.
> WB last year went on record to mention Dr. Rajan as a lone warrior and only central banker in world to be fighting for correcting fundamental problems in banking system and at a time where everyone was reducing interest rates, he stood his ground to keep borrowing rates high.
> This has kept inflation in control and although this has reduced liquidity in system, structurally, we are a very sound economy. These steps may not have any visible impact on growth right now, but in a decade from now when printing money tactic (Stimulus package) by most European and US economy runs out of steam, we will see how this fiscal discipline adopted by India bears fruit.
> In context of above, incoming governor has his work cut out, but luckily for him his predecessor has already prepared a good roadmap and developed a rare consensus between Banks, Financial Institutes and market to walk that road. Luckily for us, Mr. Patel seems to be some who will continue this prudent policy framework.
> 
> @Rain Man @Levina



Agree with your analysis overall 

Actually Urjit Patel worked hand in glove with Rajan to implement the NPA and anti-inflation policies that were the hallmarks of Rajan tenure.

It is good continuation and I am sure Urjit will update Rajan and keep him in the loop even after Rajan leaves....to get feedback/advice/opinions etc.

It is interesting to note that Urjit Patel became Indian citizen only in 2013....not exactly a typical selection one would expect by BJP (Esp before).....so it goes to show that Modi is truly more concerned about the merits of the individual and his character, temperament and wisdom in such key positions with large responsibilities. In fact I didn't find one notable analyst who had something negative to say about this appointment.

There will be good continuity. There may be a hit on short bond market given he is unlikely to reduce interest rates for some time (till more of the NPA situation resolves)....but that is a small price to pay for the longer term structural strength India will receive....especially in concert with GST effects kicking in around that time too.

I am just glad that more technocrat/merit based appointment is becoming the defining feature of this administration. Long may that continue. If this temperament continues along with more reforms on the anvil (esp labour)...I will migrate to giving 7/10 for this administration on economy from the 6/10 I have given thus far.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nilgiri

anant_s said:


> PS: Is anyone else to facing problems with notifications today? I seem to be receiving none of them



All ok here chief...just the usual mass tags not showing up sometimes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## proud_indian

anant_s said:


> Interesting!
> I knew of one factory being setup at Kolar (Karnataka).
> I'm not to sure but i think this factory is for EMU exclusively (heard about this in Railbiz as some foreign players were lining up for the project).
> Will get back on this.
> 
> PS: Is anyone else to facing problems with notifications today? I seem to be receiving none of them



There are conflicting reports of EMU/Metro/Trainsets factory setup at this particular place.




Nilgiri said:


> All ok here chief...just the usual mass tags not showing up sometimes.



same here






*fter Bihar, railways plan metro coach unit in West Bengal*





 




SUMIT MOITRA | Wed, 9 Dec 2015-08:05am , Kolkata , dna

_Revives much delayed project originally planned to make city train coaches; bids for the project open on Thursday; Railways will 26% in the unit_

After awarding a Rs 40,000 crore project to Alstom and GE Transport for locomotive projects in Bihar last month, Railways has embarked on a second major initiative.

It is set to open tender for a delayed metro coach factory at Kanchrapara in West Bengal on Thursday, for which global transportation and engineering biggies including Bombardier Transportation, Siemens, Hyundai, Construcciones y Auxiliar de Ferrocarriles of Spain and Alstom had evinced interest.
This time the Railways is offering more amenable terms to attract private players, but it it is not yet known if they are still interested given the time and cost overruns.

Initially, the project was for manufacturing just Electric Multiple Units, or EMU, the technical nomenclature for coaches used in city trains, as per the Request for Qualification floated in October. Now, the joint venture partners would be allowed to manufacture metro coaches as well, sources said.
With this, the number of responses is expected to be higher as the closing date for bid draws near.
As per estimates of National Transport Development Policy Committee, there would be a requirement of 30,000 EMU and MEMU coaches by 2032.

However, metro coaches are more profitable using greater use of material and technologies, sources said.

The Cabinet had approved the project at an estimated cost of Rs 860 crore. The cost has now been revised at about Rs 1,000 crore as per the Request for Proposal document, which may again get revised following feedback from the bidders.

The project, which plans to manufacture about 5,000 coaches over 10 years, would be using state-of-the-art propulsion system, using materials like stainless steel and aluminium to build the coaches to ensure energy efficiency and longer life.

This factory at Kanchrapara, located close to Kolkata, would be set up on Railways's land and site works related to filling of land, widening of roads and provision of power supply is nearing completion which would save significant time for the developers.

The JV partner is to be selected through international competitive bidding and the Railways would hold about 26% of the equity.

Railways last month awarded contracts to global giants Alstom and GE Transport for setting electric and diesel locomotive factories in Marhora and Madhepura in Bihar, marking the first major FDI in rail projects after the limit was raised by the government in select Railways sectors.

The government also expects the Bengal project to attract such marquee names.

“The factory will attract significant FDI apart from creating opportunities for direct and indirect employment. There will be transfer of technology to India to manufacture various equipment including propulsion system,” Railways had said while launching the project.

http://www.dnaindia.com/money/report-railways-plans-metro-coach-unit-in-west-bengal-2153522

@anant_s @Nilgiri

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nilgiri

proud_indian said:


> There are conflicting reports of EMU/Metro/Trainsets factory setup at this particular place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> same here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *fter Bihar, railways plan metro coach unit in West Bengal*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SUMIT MOITRA | Wed, 9 Dec 2015-08:05am , Kolkata , dna
> 
> _Revives much delayed project originally planned to make city train coaches; bids for the project open on Thursday; Railways will 26% in the unit_
> 
> After awarding a Rs 40,000 crore project to Alstom and GE Transport for locomotive projects in Bihar last month, Railways has embarked on a second major initiative.
> 
> It is set to open tender for a delayed metro coach factory at Kanchrapara in West Bengal on Thursday, for which global transportation and engineering biggies including Bombardier Transportation, Siemens, Hyundai, Construcciones y Auxiliar de Ferrocarriles of Spain and Alstom had evinced interest.
> This time the Railways is offering more amenable terms to attract private players, but it it is not yet known if they are still interested given the time and cost overruns.
> 
> Initially, the project was for manufacturing just Electric Multiple Units, or EMU, the technical nomenclature for coaches used in city trains, as per the Request for Qualification floated in October. Now, the joint venture partners would be allowed to manufacture metro coaches as well, sources said.
> With this, the number of responses is expected to be higher as the closing date for bid draws near.
> As per estimates of National Transport Development Policy Committee, there would be a requirement of 30,000 EMU and MEMU coaches by 2032.
> 
> However, metro coaches are more profitable using greater use of material and technologies, sources said.
> 
> The Cabinet had approved the project at an estimated cost of Rs 860 crore. The cost has now been revised at about Rs 1,000 crore as per the Request for Proposal document, which may again get revised following feedback from the bidders.
> 
> The project, which plans to manufacture about 5,000 coaches over 10 years, would be using state-of-the-art propulsion system, using materials like stainless steel and aluminium to build the coaches to ensure energy efficiency and longer life.
> 
> This factory at Kanchrapara, located close to Kolkata, would be set up on Railways's land and site works related to filling of land, widening of roads and provision of power supply is nearing completion which would save significant time for the developers.
> 
> The JV partner is to be selected through international competitive bidding and the Railways would hold about 26% of the equity.
> 
> Railways last month awarded contracts to global giants Alstom and GE Transport for setting electric and diesel locomotive factories in Marhora and Madhepura in Bihar, marking the first major FDI in rail projects after the limit was raised by the government in select Railways sectors.
> 
> The government also expects the Bengal project to attract such marquee names.
> 
> “The factory will attract significant FDI apart from creating opportunities for direct and indirect employment. There will be transfer of technology to India to manufacture various equipment including propulsion system,” Railways had said while launching the project.
> 
> http://www.dnaindia.com/money/report-railways-plans-metro-coach-unit-in-west-bengal-2153522
> 
> @anant_s @Nilgiri



Siemens is at Aurangabad currently right? Choosing Alstom would be good for more competition since Bombardier already has a facility in Gujarat, Hyundai is partnered with BHEL.....I'm not sure about the spanish one.

Metro rail is going to continue to take off so we need as much local production and competition as possible!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## proud_indian

Nilgiri said:


> Siemens is at Aurangabad currently right? Choosing Alstom would be good for more competition since Bombardier already has a facility in Gujarat, Hyundai is partnered with BHEL.....I'm not sure about the spanish one.
> 
> Metro rail is going to continue to take off so we need as much local production and competition as possible!



Alstom already has a Metro rolling stock manufacturing unit at Sri City Hyderabad and even exporting metro coaches to Queensland Australia.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nilgiri

proud_indian said:


> Alstom already has a Metro rolling stock manufacturing unit at Sri City Hyderabad and even exporting metro coaches for Queensland Australia.



OK then maybe need to look at the spanish maker seriously then. The more the merrier.

But of course let the bidding wars commence!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anant_s

proud_indian said:


> It is set to open tender for a delayed metro coach factory at Kanchrapara in West Bengal on Thursday, for which global transportation and engineering biggies including Bombardier Transportation, Siemens, Hyundai, Construcciones y Auxiliar de Ferrocarriles of Spain and Alstom had evinced interest.


So Railbiz was correct, it indeed is a metro rail coach/rake factory.
Although i'm not sure if having 5-6 manufacturers of a same/similar product is going to offer any benefits, in terms of operational capabilities. Yes it offers a wider competition leading to lower prices, but imagine having a cluster of 2-3 cities, one type of product and having 5-6 such clusters, all operating a different product. Not sure as a railway manager, its a nice proposition having to maintain different spares and maintenance staff.
We should consolidate like we are doing in loco sector, example WAP 5 and WAP 7/WAG9 are only two categories being manufactured (some minor changes do remain), but it highly simplfies supply chain side management for not only CLW but also regional railway loco sheds.

In case of Metro trains, i see a situation developing similar to what we had in mid 80s, when CLW was pushing forward its thyristor chopper controlled WAG 5 variants, RM was dabbling with ASEA and Hitachi's TC WAG 6 variants in search of a HHP loco.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## proud_indian

anant_s said:


> So Railbiz was correct, it indeed is a metro rail coach/rake factory.
> Although i'm not sure if having 5-6 manufacturers of a same/similar product is going to offer any benefits, in terms of operational capabilities. Yes it offers a wider competition leading to lower prices, but imagine having a cluster of 2-3 cities, one type of product and having 5-6 such clusters, all operating a different product. Not sure as a railway manager, its a nice proposition having to maintain different spares and maintenance staff.
> We should consolidate like we are doing in loco sector, example WAP 5 and WAP 7/WAG9 are only two categories being manufactured (some minor changes do remain), but it highly simplfies supply chain side management for not only CLW but also regional railway loco sheds.
> 
> In case of Metro trains, i see a situation developing similar to what we had in mid 80s, when CLW was pushing forward its thyristor chopper controlled WAG 5 variants, RM was dabbling with ASEA and Hitachi's TC WAG 6 variants in search of a HHP loco.



Kolkata: After awarding a Rs 40,000 crore project to Alstom and GE Transport for locomotive projects in Bihar last month, Indian Railways has embarked on a second major initiative.
It is set to open tender for a delayed Metro Coach Factory at Kanchrapara in West Bengal on Thursday, for which global transportation and engineering biggies including Bombardier Transportation, Siemens, Hyundai, Construccionesy Auxiliar de Ferrocarriles (CAF) of Spain and Alstom had evinced interest. (Download here the Information Memoradum: *INFORMATION_MEMORANDUM*
This time the Railways is offering more amenable terms to attract private players, but it it is not yet known if they are still interested given the time and cost overruns.
*Initially, the project was for manufacturing just Electric Multiple Units, or EMU, the technical nomenclature for coaches used in city trains, as per the Request for Qualification floated in October. Now, the joint venture partners would be allowed to manufacture metro coaches as well, sources said.*
With this, the number of responses is expected to be higher as the closing date for bid draws near.

http://www.railnews.co.in/railway-ministry-to-open-bids-for-kanchrapara-rail-coach-factory-today/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## proud_indian

@anant_s @Nilgiri

What did you deduce after reading the information memorandum?











*New Rail Coach (Palakkad-Kerala,Kolar-Karnataka & Kancharapara- West Bengal) at and Engine Factories (Marhoura- Bihar, Madherpura- Bihar & Dankuni- West Bengal)*

09/03/2016 By irctcportal Leave a Comment
Share​New Rail Coach (Palakkad-Kerala,Kolar-Karnataka & Kancharapara- West Bengal) at and Engine Factories (Marhoura- Bihar, Madherpura- Bihar & Dankuni- West Bengal)

Diesel Locomotives: Horse power of Diesel Locomotives has been increased from 2600 to 4500 HP. These locos have state-of-art three phase AC-AC Insulated Gate Bipolar Transistor (IGBT) based traction system. Moreover, other improvements like dual cab, Air Conditioner in loco cabs, Auxiliary Power Unit (APU), Hotel load, Distributed Power Control System (DPCS), etc., are provided in locomotives.

Electric Locomotives: It has been decided to produce only new generation state-of-art three-phase electric locomotives in future. These new generation locos save up to 20% electricity consumption due to regenerative braking features.








This information was given by the Minister of State for Railways Shri Manoj Sinha in a written reply to a question in Lok Sabha on 09.03.2016 (Wednesday).

http://irctcportal.in/index.php/201...a-bihar-madherpura-bihar-dankuni-west-bengal/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abingdonboy

anant_s said:


> So Railbiz was correct, it indeed is a metro rail coach/rake factory.
> Although i'm not sure if having 5-6 manufacturers of a same/similar product is going to offer any benefits, in terms of operational capabilities. Yes it offers a wider competition leading to lower prices, but imagine having a cluster of 2-3 cities, one type of product and having 5-6 such clusters, all operating a different product. Not sure as a railway manager, its a nice proposition having to maintain different spares and maintenance staff.
> We should consolidate like we are doing in loco sector, example WAP 5 and WAP 7/WAG9 are only two categories being manufactured (some minor changes do remain), but it highly simplfies supply chain side management for not only CLW but also regional railway loco sheds.
> 
> In case of Metro trains, i see a situation developing similar to what we had in mid 80s, when CLW was pushing forward its thyristor chopper controlled WAG 5 variants, RM was dabbling with ASEA and Hitachi's TC WAG 6 variants in search of a HHP loco.


It's a fair point bro but I think that the IR structure/mandate is so fundamentally different to the metros of different cities so as to make the lack of commonality irrelevent. The IR is a single network spanning a vast nation with standardised coaches/rakes and thus the need to keep spares across depots for a limited number of trains all across India.

However, these metros are all independant of one another, they are not being operated by a common entity and are all run as self-contained units by their respective state governments. As such, they will be required to keep spares locally of whatever systems they have and can't rely on a city metro nearby for spares (although as the metros become more commonplace for smaller and smaller cities/towns you may start to see joint bids for geographically close cities/metros). Thusly any OEM that makes a bid for a city metro has to include support infrastructure and through life service which would include the city metro network's own spares within their own network.

I can only see more competition benefiting India (lower costs, more employment, more scope for export revenue, increased manufacuturing base and hopefully a trickle down effect to the IR to adopt some of their world class manufacturing practices).

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## proud_indian

@anant_s @Nilgiri @Ankit Kumar 002 @PARIKRAMA @Abingdonboy

*ICF’s response to quality issues*

AUGUST 22, 2016

I had raised a grievance regarding these quality issues on pgportal, as well as on Twitter. CME (Chief Mechanical Engineer) at ICF was very prompt to reply on Twitter. He informed that brainstorming sessions were conducted at ICF for improving paint quality, apart from a few other things.
The pgportal grievance was also forwarded to ICF for resolution. ICF’s reply is as follows:

_The grievances of the applicant have been studied in detail with concerned departments. The points given on both Interior Exterior of MUTP(EMU) rakes also thoroughly studied. It is to be mentioned here that, all the item have details specifications drawings. The materials supplied by various manufacturers are based on our drawings specifications which are inspected by M/s.RITES before supply. ICF also strictly following the despatch targets given by Railway Board to Western Railway till date. All the coaches are manufactured as per strict QAP with stage inspections wherever needed. Post despatch, ICF is getting feedback on each rate at the time of commissioning at Western Railway. Board on the commissioning reports all the vendors ICF staff whoever involved in manufacture of MUTP (EMU) rakes have been asked to visit Western Railway and to rectify the defects then there. This is a continuous process and a system is in existence for addressing all the commissioning issues raised by Western Railway. Anyway ICF is taking all the points given by the applicant giving special attention to it. All necessary preventive /corrective action on despatched rakes as well as future rakes are initiated and ensured._
​From their reply it is clear that ICF has taken efforts to patiently go through everything before replying. They made a sincere attempt to understand the issues. I would like to thank the team at ICF for the sincere efforts they have taken to resolve the grievance & for devoting time to listen to a layman. I am eagerly waiting to see the positive changes in rakes manufactured from now!
I would also take this opportunity to congratulate ICF for reaching milestone of 50th Bombardier rake. It is definitely not an easy task to manufacture 600 coaches in such a short duration.

https://mrvcmania.wordpress.com/2016/08/22/icfs-response-to-quality-issues/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ashok321

*Army, Rlys moot major strategic plan to develop border stations*

http://www.dailyexcelsior.com/army-rlys-moot-major-strategic-plan-develop-border-stations/

JAMMU, Aug 21: In a significant strategic decision taken keeping in view the future requirements of the troops in border States especially to meet with any eventuality, the Railways and Defence Ministries have joined hands to jointly develop some important Railway Stations, located close to the borders, which would meet long term requirements of the Army in case of some major terror attacks or hostilities.


Defence Minister Manohar Parrikar and Railways Minister Suresh Prabhu have already held meetings in this regard in the Union capital, which were followed by series of meetings by the officers of the two Ministries to give final shape to the proposal before undertaking the strategic projects in hands.


Sources told the Excelsior that important Railway Stations, being developed with strategic considerations in mind in the Phase-I included Jammu Tawi and Pathankot apart from Mhow, Agra Cantonment, Jabalpur, Ambala, Guwahati, Dibrugarh, Jodhpur and Barmer.


“Not only the Railways Stations of border States but some others, which have Army Cantonments and high presence of troops, were also being taken up for development in the Phase-I. They would help mobilization of the troops in surrounding areas within no time,’’ sources said, adding that the two Ministries would work on more Railway Stations once the stations, which were being undertaken in hands in Phase-I were completed and the experiment was proved successful.


“The Engineering wing of the Army would conduct survey of strategic railway stations first and list requirements of the troops during any kind of build-up before the projects are given final shape and construction work launched on them. However, the Railway Stations would be developed in such a way that both during normal times as well as during build-up, the normal activity of the passengers was no way affected,’’ sources said, adding for the purpose the officials of both the Ministries—Defence and Railways will work in close coordination with each other during the construction period.
Sources said the Indian Railway Station Development Corporation and Rail Land Development will assist the Army in the survey, which would be carried out before undertaking construction work in the hands as everything has to be done keeping in view the Army requirements—both during peace time as well as any kind of hostilities but, at the same time, the Railways had to ensure that normal activities of the passengers and movement of trains go on unhindered during and after the construction and passengers didn’t face any kind of inconvenience.


Sources said with Army becoming a partner in the ambitious station redevelopment project, the stations will also have adequate infrastructure for the Army’s strategic needs and requirements.

“Many of the Railway stations cater to mobilization of troops and ammunition. If the Army takes up redevelopment of these stations, they can create infrastructure that suits their purpose on all occasions,” sources said.
Sources said the Railways Ministry has found four other funding partners to redevelop the railway stations.
They included partnership with private parties (PPP), country-to-country cooperation, financial assistance from the World Bank and joint ventures with the State Governments.

It may be mentioned here that the Defence Ministry had recently take up a major initiative of converting strips along National Highways and Expressways, falling along the borders and other strategic areas, into air strips to use them for immediate build up of the troops to counter any terror threat or in case of any hostilities on the borders.
The surveys for identification of such air strips has already begun, sources said, adding that the Indian Air Force has also conducted trial at one place for landing its chopper along the air strip of the National Highway.
“The experiment was successful,’’ sources said.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## proud_indian

Congrats everyone 

and thanks Moderators for making it a sticky

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## proud_indian

*Mumbai will have to wait until 2025 to get next AC local*

By Shashank Rao | Posted 22-Aug-2016
_Following troubled trials of the first air-conditioned rake, railway officials want to change the way air-conditioned trains are procured. This means the city may not get its second AC train before 2025_

If you’re waiting for the day when you can finally catch an air-conditioned train to work, don’t hold your breath. Turns out, the next AC train won’t be here before 2025, thanks to all the glitches in the first rake, which officials have been struggling to fix ever since it got here in April.






*Cooling its heels: The sole AC train is languishing in the Kurla car shed. The train’s doors, AC and motor are not working simultaneously and authorities are planning to install new inductors to fix this problem. file pic*

*Multiple hiccups*
As per the original plans, nine more AC rakes were to join the first one, depending on its success. But ever since it got here, the AC train has been plagued with problems. That’s because the railways have been penny wise, pound foolish. Originally, the estimated cost of the rake was R110 crore, but the railways managed to bring this down to half by assembling the train with parts from different agencies. “This AC rake was assembled to make it cost effective. But it is giving lot of trouble even before the trial runs have begun,” said a railway official. Even now, the authorities have not managed to ensure that the train’s doors, AC and motor can function simultaneously – they are now waiting to install new inductors to fix this problem. All these repairs are likely to take the final cost of the rake up to Rs 60 crore.These problems have now forced the railways to reconsider its plan. “We have already burnt our hands by getting an assembled AC rake. Ideally, these should be procured through proper tendering process,” said another official. The manufacturers have already been informed about the issues that have cropped up, and only after the problems are rectified will the officials order more trains.






*Not coming soon: Even the existing AC rake won’t start running until two years later. File pic*

*Long process*
Central Railway, which is currently working on the rake at the Kurla car shed, is going to install new inductors in the rake at the end of this month, and will probably only begin the trial runs after a few months. Another reason for the delay is the fact that the taller AC train won’t fit under the old, British-era bridges towards CST. mid-day had reported last week that this might mean the train will be given to Western Railway. Either way, the trial runs and tests are likely to go on for at least two years, during which more issues will probably crop up. Once all the glitches have been fixed, the Commissioner of Railway Safety (CRS) and Railway Board will have to give the final clearance before the train can run — another lengthy process.

Only after the train is cleared to run and is declared successful will the authorities call for new AC rakes. At present, the Mumbai Rail Vikas Corporation (MRVC) is already getting 72 new Bombardier rakes by December under phase two of the Mumbai Urban Transport Project (MUTP-2). It is now too late to merge AC trains in this order, so MRVC is thinking of getting them under the Rs 11,000-crore MUTP-3.

*New corridors*
It is possible that the nine AC rakes that were supposed to follow the first one, will now be merged with the MUTP-3 rakes. However, the Railway Ministry and Niti Aayog have been fighting over permissions for the project since early this year. “Presently, we have planned 47 non-AC rakes under MUTP-3. This proposal is with the Niti Aayog and hasn’t got the approval yet,” said Prabhat Sahai, chairman and managing director, MRVC.

The AC trains will probably be introduced on the two new elevated corridors — CST-Panvel Fast corridor on the Harbour line and the Bandra-Virar corridor. Both are set to be completed by 2021-22, but it will probably be another five years before they are ready for public use.

An official from Railway Board said, “These are multi-crore projects and are being looked into thoroughly. Both these elevated rail corridors are likely to have AC trains running on them. But this also depends on the success of the existing AC rake.”

*Rs 60*
The minimum fare being considered for when the AC train finally starts to run

*2018*
The year before which even the existing AC rake is unlikely to be pressed into service






http://www.mid-day.com/articles/mumbai-will-have-to-wait-until-2025-to-get-next-ac-local/17548165

@anant_s @Nilgiri

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## proud_indian

*Railways To Create Rs. 30,000 Crore Fund For Remunerative Projects*​Press Trust of India | Last Updated: August 22, 2016 23:16 (IST)







The RIDF will invest only on those rail projectswhich have high rate of return.
​
New Delhi: To attract investors for expansion and modernisation of rail infrastructure, Railways is setting up a Rs. 30,000 crore fund, a first-of-its-kind for the national transporter, for implementation of remunerative projects across the country.

"We are creating a fund of Rs. 30,000 crore for setting up Railways of India Development Fund (RIDF)," said a senior Railway Ministry official.

Investors like the World Bank, the National Infrastructure Investment Fund, the pension and insurance fund and other institutional investors are expected to be part of the RIDF. 
x

However, the RIDF will invest only on those rail projects which have high rate of return.

"RIDF will focus on new lines for freight movement or redevelopment of stations. It will not invest in those projects which are not remunerative," he said.

A survey will be carried out before taking up the project. Projects with minimum rate of return ranging between 14 per cent and 16 per cent will be taken up by the RIDF. Railways will seek the cabinet nod before setting up the infrastructure fund.

Since freight lines are more remunerative than passenger line, RIFD will focus on goods movement.

Currently, railways has undertaken many new lines projects which are socially desirable but economically non-viable. 

Certain projects in the hilly and remote areas are being taken up to provide rail link to the people of those regions. 

Railways is facing about Rs. 32,000 crore shortfall in the passenger operation as it is heavily cross-subsidised from freight business. 

http://profit.ndtv.com/news/infrast...-crore-fund-for-remunerative-projects-1448793​

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nilgiri

proud_indian said:


> @anant_s @Nilgiri @Ankit Kumar 002 @PARIKRAMA @Abingdonboy
> 
> *ICF’s response to quality issues*
> 
> AUGUST 22, 2016
> 
> I had raised a grievance regarding these quality issues on pgportal, as well as on Twitter. CME (Chief Mechanical Engineer) at ICF was very prompt to reply on Twitter. He informed that brainstorming sessions were conducted at ICF for improving paint quality, apart from a few other things.
> The pgportal grievance was also forwarded to ICF for resolution. ICF’s reply is as follows:
> 
> _The grievances of the applicant have been studied in detail with concerned departments. The points given on both Interior Exterior of MUTP(EMU) rakes also thoroughly studied. It is to be mentioned here that, all the item have details specifications drawings. The materials supplied by various manufacturers are based on our drawings specifications which are inspected by M/s.RITES before supply. ICF also strictly following the despatch targets given by Railway Board to Western Railway till date. All the coaches are manufactured as per strict QAP with stage inspections wherever needed. Post despatch, ICF is getting feedback on each rate at the time of commissioning at Western Railway. Board on the commissioning reports all the vendors ICF staff whoever involved in manufacture of MUTP (EMU) rakes have been asked to visit Western Railway and to rectify the defects then there. This is a continuous process and a system is in existence for addressing all the commissioning issues raised by Western Railway. Anyway ICF is taking all the points given by the applicant giving special attention to it. All necessary preventive /corrective action on despatched rakes as well as future rakes are initiated and ensured._
> ​From their reply it is clear that ICF has taken efforts to patiently go through everything before replying. They made a sincere attempt to understand the issues. I would like to thank the team at ICF for the sincere efforts they have taken to resolve the grievance & for devoting time to listen to a layman. I am eagerly waiting to see the positive changes in rakes manufactured from now!
> I would also take this opportunity to congratulate ICF for reaching milestone of 50th Bombardier rake. It is definitely not an easy task to manufacture 600 coaches in such a short duration.
> 
> https://mrvcmania.wordpress.com/2016/08/22/icfs-response-to-quality-issues/



Glad to see a concerted dedicated response from ICF. I doubt this attitude was there jsut a few years ago. Excellent development and change in mindset!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nilgiri

Worth reading for international take on him:

http://www.bbc.com/news/business-37153380

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## proud_indian



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## proud_indian

*DNA : Know about the green initiatives of Modern Coach Factory*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ashok321

*Caterpillar Train gets Railway official global award at MIT*

http://indianexpress.com/article/in...odel-indian-railway-global-award-mit-2991429/







Caterpillar Trains, an idea meant to take the train system to residential areas, has just won an Indian Railways engineer a global competition on innovations at Boston’s Massachusetts Institute of Technology (MIT).

Ashwani Kumar Upadhyaya, 43, a 1997-batch officer of the Indian Railway Traffic Service, will now present his idea to academicians and town planners at a global conference in MIT in September.

In a nutshell, the Caterpillar Train, or C-Train, envisages a citywide network of lightweight, elevated train coaches running at about 100 kmph on a track supported by poles bent into arches.

The idea, which won in both the popular choice and the judges’ choice categories, was picked over 500 entries from across the world at the Climate CoLab contest.

“The strength of the concept is its simplicity and its practicability. Some ideas are very good on paper, but not practicable. I guess we won because ours was both,” Upadhyaya told The Indian Express.

Posted at the Centre for Railway Information Systems in New Delhi, Upadhyaya has been developing the idea for the last few years as a PhD scholar in MIT while on study leave.

Instead of large coaches, the C-Train envisages a series of small, seating-only cars that would be “as high as an SUV” and capable of accommodating 20 passengers at a time. The coaches would have wheels both below and on top, so they can travel on the track and under it — giving it the appearance of a caterpillar.

Unlike the conventional metro system, which relies on heavy pillars and corridors, the C-Train would run on poles joined together to form an arch. The system would run on electricity, with each car equipped with a battery in case of emergencies. The traction mechanism is such that both acceleration and deceleration are fast.

Since coaches are smaller and lightweight and the poles require little land, the system is capable of penetrating residential areas, Upadhyaya said. Plus, it should cost a fifteenth of a conventional metro system. Each passenger will be able to choose his destination station by clicking on a console in front, he said.

“Currently, all urban mass transit systems are developed on the hub-and-spoke concept — the transport system is the hub and users have to travel from various parts of the city and converge there to use it. But the C-Train goes wherever there is at least a five-metre road,” he said.

Since coaches are seating-only, the load in each car would be limited. The stations, he said, would be designed as simple platforms accessible by elevators. The plan is to stack coaches on top of each other so that less land is required as compared to bus or metro depots. The “vertical depot” concept, he said, is a first for any urban transport system.

The idea has been dubbed the ‘internet of urban transport’, because of the fact that it could bring a mass-transit train system within a kilometre of residential areas.

Upadhyaya said he and his collaborator, fellow PHD scholar at MIT Emil Jacob, a Romanian-American, had to make several presentations and answer some tough questions before their idea was selected.

“A robust system at such a low cost, with a hardened glass body for coaches, etc… obviously there were many doubts raised about technical feasibility as well. There were even questions like, ‘What if strong winds blow the cars away from the rails?’,” he said. “But I guess we were able to satisfy all eventually.”

“Let’s hope the idea does not stay only on paper and we can build at least a prototype somewhere in the world. The next chapter will come after that,” he said.

The contest was organised by MIT’s Centre for Collective Intelligence, which aims to offer a crowd-sourcing platform where people work with experts to create, analyse and select detailed proposals on how to tackle climate change.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## proud_indian

proud_indian said:


> *DNA : Know about the green initiatives of Modern Coach Factory*



@anant_s

at 10:15 the guy says we import wheels of the bogeys. Is he right or was smoking something strong?

and then he says there are 28 parts of the coach that we import. I wonder what would they be?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## raj76

हरे कृष्ण हरे कृष्ण,कृष्ण कृष्ण हरे हरे
हरे राम हरे राम, राम राम हरे हरे
23-08-2016

‪#‎Economy‬: President said Indian economy has revived and is poised to achieve a growth rate of 7.5% in the next two years. The current account deficit has come down to 1.1% of GDP from 1.3% of GDP last year.

‪#‎Finance‬:Govt could be looking at rolling out the country's biggest indirect tax reform from mid-2017, realising that it may be an uphill task to have all the pieces for GST rollout in place by April 1, the start of the fiscal.

‪#‎BOB‬ CEO said the onus of recovery is on the Govt and not RBI. He said the Govt needs to pay vendors on time for services, ensure the projects perform and improve the legal system by upgrading enforcement processes.

‪#‎Mera‬ bharat mahaan:Supreme Court has upheld a 2014 verdict that men cannot be automatically arrested on dowry harassment complaints filed by their wives. The Dowry harassment law has become a menace, more often used as weapons rather than shields by disgruntled wives. The charge-sheeting rate is 93.6%, while the conviction rate is only 15%, which is lowest across all heads.

भारत माता की जय

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shravan#22580

Butt Welding 
And Yeah! Our Ahmadabad-Mumbai HS Corridor will have an Undersea Tunnel in between the route and will be much similar to the Seikan Undersea Tunnel of Japan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ryuzaki

Acc. to latest data,Delhi bought more cars than whole of Kerala!

http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...modi-shouldnt-ignore/articleshow/53824849.cms

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anant_s

& thus Indian Railways changed tracks from 130 to 200 kmph 

watch this space for more

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## anant_s

Exactly 21 years ago, India was preparing for a path breaking technology as this article from Business World (23 August 1995) illustrates.




World Bank funded GP140 project set in motion a multinational industrial effort and after French Ignitrons & Excitrons followed by Japanese Solid State Rectifiers and Swedish Thyristor Choppers, IR was about to put this formula in field application



.

It would change the face of electric traction forever.

@AndrewJin @scorpionx

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## proud_indian

anant_s said:


> Exactly 21 years ago, India was preparing for a path breaking technology as this article from Business World (23 August 1995) illustrates.
> View attachment 328288
> 
> World Bank funded GP140 project set in motion a multinational industrial effort and after French Ignitrons & Excitrons followed by Japanese Solid State Rectifiers and Swedish Thyristor Choppers, IR was about to put this formula in field application
> View attachment 328289
> .
> 
> It would change the face of electric traction forever.
> 
> @AndrewJin @scorpionx








It's a very good read
thanks

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## proud_indian

*Central Railway Gives In-Principle Approval For Pune Metro Project*​Pune | Press Trust of India | Updated: August 23, 2016 09:06 IST




Central Railway has given its in-principle approval to the proposed Pune Metro Rail Project.
​
PUNE: The Central Railway (CR) has given its in-principle approval to the proposed Pune Metro Rail Project which was necessary as portion of the metro project passes through the railway land in the city.​
The CR recently sent a letter to the Pune Municipal Commissioner, in which it granted its in-principle approval.

The letter was brought before the media by Pune MP, Anil Shirole, in Pune on Monday.

Talking about the development, Mr Shirole said, "Since the issue of approval from Railways for the project was raised during the preliminary Public Investment Board (PIB) meeting at Delhi on June 23, I met Railway Minister Suresh Prabhu and conveyed the urgency."

"Following the meeting on August 5, the Central Railway gave its 'in principle approval' for the project. Now, it will help in its speedy implementation," he added.

http://www.ndtv.com/pune-news/centr...ciple-approval-for-pune-metro-project-1448901​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nilgiri

Ryuzaki said:


> Acc. to latest data,Delhi bought more cars than whole of Kerala!
> 
> http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...modi-shouldnt-ignore/articleshow/53824849.cms



This is more from the drop in sales in Kerala right?

Not so much remittance coming in as before due to lower oil prices I heard.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

41 km/day being added by March 2017

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nilgiri

Abingdonboy said:


> 41 km/day being added by March 2017



Aiming to create 5 crore (50 million jobs)! Thats actually quite a good transfer rate from the fund flow he was talking.

Very impressed by his leadership, vision and dedication so far. Hope it goes from strength to strength!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kadamba-warrior

Nilgiri said:


> This is more from the drop in sales in Kerala right?
> 
> Not so much remittance coming in as before due to lower oil prices I heard.



And from car-sale surge in Delhi to get around the odd-even 'drama'!

Goes on to show how dimwitted Kejriwal's policies can be!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

kadamba-warrior said:


> And from car-sale surge in Delhi to get around the odd-even 'drama'!
> 
> Goes on to show how dimwitted Kejriwal's policies can be!



Maybe muffler man had stocks in maruti, hyundai etc...and it was all part of the plan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kadamba-warrior

Nilgiri said:


> Maybe muffler man had stocks in maruti, hyundai etc...and it was all part of the plan



Absolutely. I wouldn't put it past him.



Abingdonboy said:


> 41 km/day being added by March 2017



Gadkari's and Kejriwal's - such contrasting ways to curb pollution.

One wants to build signal free roads/highways/e-tolls to curb pollution, while the other wants to ban vehicles and has nothing else to show for his (mis)rule!

But hey, at least Kejriwal is on the right side of communal equation - so its all good!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## proud_indian

kadamba-warrior said:


> Absolutely. I wouldn't put it past him.
> 
> 
> 
> Gadkari's and Kejriwal's - such contrasting ways to curb pollution.
> 
> *One wants to build signal free roads/highways/e-tolls to curb pollution, while the other wants to ban vehicles and has nothing else to show for his (mis)rule!*
> 
> But hey, at least Kejriwal is on the right side of communal equation - so its all good!



Not just that, he wants all the existing diesel running busses to run on Electricity having LI-ION battery packs and that too made with indigenous technology because an imported battery cost upwards 50 lakh INR but he want them "Made In India" under 5 lakh INR

for that he asked ISRO to develop a battery pack last year and ISRO came up with a prototype and in collaboration with ARAI they are refining it further.



*Exclusive: ISRO-ARAI’s lithium-ion battery technology to be ready in 2017*

by Amit Panday Apr 22, 2016


​ 





Rashmi Urdhwareshe, director, ARAI: “We have a target electric vehicle on which we will try the first locally developed (lithium ion) battery prototype.”​*The drive to indigenously develop lithium ion battery technology for automotive applications in India is on track and will be ready as early as mid-2017, say ARAI officials.*

*Local development of expensive lithium ion battery technology, specifically for automotive applications, got a boost when last year Nitin Gadkari, Union Minister for Road Transport & Highways, and his team of advisors initiated discussions with the Indian Space Research Organisation (ISRO).*

ISRO is known to have access to lithium ion technology for space applications, which, as experts say, are characterised by high-end specifications as compared to the ones suitable for automotive industry. ISRO and ARAI (Automotive Research Association of India) have been working on a joint project undertaken to develop lithium ion technology capability indigenously.

Talking exclusively to _Autocar Professional _in this context on the sidelines of the ongoing Automotive Testing Expo 2016 in Chennai, Mrs Rashmi Urdhwareshe, director, ARAI, said, “This is a joint project with ISRO. They already have access to lithium ion battery technology, which they use for space applications. 

For automotive, we would like to lower down the specifications as well as have it more suitable for the relevant duty cycles. This is our job. ISRO, on the other hand, has the right chemistry and technology that can translate into compact lithium ion battery systems.”




​ISRO is learnt to have delivered a cell-level (lithium-ion) prototype to ARAI, which was being tested for the automotive duty cycles at the latter’s facility in Pune.

The automotive research authority has compiled a report with its inputs on suitable specifications required for automotive applications. These inputs are now shared with ISRO.

Disclosing the latest updates on this, Mrs Urdhwareshe added, “The next step would be to reduce the specifications, use indigenously developed materials and also to make it cost effective, which is our primary objective. This is what is being done now. It is a very promising project. About components that are used in the lithium ion batteries such as chemistry, packaging and other specifications related to energy density, we are working upon jointly. This was a complete one-year project of which 50-60 percent or 6 months are already over. We will be sending the final report to ISRO on which they will work upon and then they will submit us (the technology with) revised specifications.”

*Prototype testing and validation by end-2016*
ARAI expects to have the lithium ion cells (put together to form battery packs) with proper improvised automotive specifications from ISRO to run final prototype testing and validation processes by end-2016. These final stages may take a few months before the authority makes formal announcements.

“Yes, we will by then have the cells with relevant device specifications. We will then package these cells into battery packs using our own battery management system (BMS). We are developing our own BMS. We also have a target electric vehicle on which we will try the first actual locally developed (lithium ion) battery prototype. After these tests, we will be more confident in announcing the final product development and battery technology. It could be another year or so before it could even enter commercial production here,” stated the senior ARAI official.

*The road ahead*
This development clearly signals the readiness of the first ever indigenously developed lithium ion battery technology put together for automotive industry applications as early as the Q2 CY2017. ARAI will then scout for technology partners from the industry for proper technology sharing that will involve setting up a manufacturing facility and commercial production of automotive batteries for electric and hybrid vehicles.

Commenting on commercial production of lithium ion batteries in India, Mrs Urdhwareshe said: “Once the design is proven, we will look for a technology partner who can do the commercialisation because neither ISRO nor ARAI are organisations that can commercialise the production of products. So this would be done through incubation or other ways.”

Existing battery manufacturing companies such as Exide Industries, Amara Raja Batteries, HBL Power Systems, Base Corporation and others could be the potential players reviewing the prospects of venturing into Li-ion battery project for the automotive industry.

Industry experts, however, point out that while the local production will certainly bring down the costs associated with the lithium ion batteries, the demand forecast and the drive to create suitable infrastructure of charging stations across regions will solely dictate the willingness of private companies to make investments in this area.
The basic lithium ion cell prototypes being developed are suitable for small passenger cars. However, according to ARAI, these cells are capable of being integrated into larger battery packs for bigger or smaller vehicle types.

http://www.autocarpro.in/news-natio...thium-ion-battery-technology-ready-2017-16794

@kadamba-warrior @Nilgiri @Abingdonboy @anant_s

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## raj76

हरे कृष्ण हरे कृष्ण,कृष्ण कृष्ण हरे हरे
हरे राम हरे राम, राम राम हरे हरे
24-08-2016

#Economy:After amending its tax treaties with Mauritius and Cyprus, India is now eyeing its agreement with Singapore. Negotiations have begun between the two countries to seal the changes. Singapore accounts for 16% of India's foreign investments. These are essentially investments from third countries that get routed from Singapore due to tax benefit.

#Finance:Govt is examining a recommendation by the special investigation team to ban cash transactions of over Rs 3 lakh to clamp down on black money.

#In an effort to reach out to people of Jammu and Kashmir, the Centre is in the process of providing employment opportunities to 1.40 lakh youths in the state through various means, including skill development training and jobs in police and paramilitary forces.

#Mera Bharat Mahaan:India has figured among the top 10 wealthiest countries in the world with a total individual wealth of $5,600 billion.

भारत माता की जय

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MKC

http://www.narendramodi.in/big-boost-to-rail-network-513365



anant_s said:


> 22649 is with AJJ (Arrakonnam) not Erode


How do you remember such things?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ankit Kumar 002

Cabinet approves Nine projects worth Rs. 24,374.86 crore in Nine States 

In a major push to give a boost to the infrastructure sector in the country, the Cabinet Committee on Economic Affairs, chaired by the Prime Minister Shri Narendra Modi, has given its approval for nine projects worth Rs. 24,374.86 crore in nine States for expansion of railway network and connectivity across the country.
S.No.

States

Project

Length
(kms)
Expenditure
(in crores)
1

Assam
Construction of 2nd railway line between New Bongaigaon and Kamakhya
176

2586.85
2

Jharkhand
Construction 3rd line between Kharagpur (Nimpura) and Adityapur
132

1483.36
3
Chhattisgarh and Maharashtra
Construction of 3rd line between Rajnandgaon-Nagpur (Kalumna) in Rajnandgaon district of Chhattisgarh and Gondia, Bhandara and Nagpur districts in Maharashtra
228.3

2,193.53
4
Uttar Pradesh and Madhya Pradesh
Construction of 3rd line between Mathura and Jhansi
Construction of 3rd line between Jhansi and Bina
273.80
152.57

4,377.13
2,273.84
5
Madhya Pradesh and Maharashtra
Construction of 3rd line between Itarsi and Nagpur
280 km

2,882.94
6
Telangana and Maharashtra
Construction of 3rd line between Ballarshah and Kazipet
201.04

2,403.22
7

Andhra Pradesh
Construction of 3rd line between Vijaywada and Gudur
287.67

3,875.68
8
Odisha and Chhattisgarh
Construction of 4th line between Jharsuguda and Bilaspur
206

2,298.31
TOTAL – Nine projects
1,937.38

24,374.86
Besides facilitating the travel by easing the traffic bottlenecks, the approved lines would help the upcoming industries in the region and additional transport capacity to meet their requirements.
The goods trains supplying foodgrains from one region to another, various industries, mines, coal fields and power plants will have additional transport capacity through these lines resulting in more revenues to Indian Railways.
*****
AKT/VBA/SH

(Release ID :149165)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## proud_indian

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/768452623951278080

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anant_s

MKC said:


> How do you remember such things?


i had a picture long time ago.
But i'm wrong as things stand right now.
22649 has now been transferred to Erode (via Royapuram).

Original shed




Next Shed




Current Shed





btw here is a link that will help as far as electrical locos are concerned.
http://elocos.railnet.gov.in/Loco_bank/shedwise.aspx

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## anant_s

*Some old pictures from past.*




WCAM 1 class loco undergoing trials. this bi-voltage class has retired now.





WAG 5 standing for trials at CLW





First WAP 4 (5000 HP, Passenger class loco).




The only WAP 3 ever built. 22005 (now reclassified as WAP 1), with Bhopal Shatabdi express (then) fastest passenger train in country.




WAG 5 class loco

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## PARIKRAMA

Ankit Kumar 002 said:


> Cabinet approves Nine projects worth Rs. 24,374.86 crore in Nine States
> 
> In a major push to give a boost to the infrastructure sector in the country, the Cabinet Committee on Economic Affairs, chaired by the Prime Minister Shri Narendra Modi, has given its approval for nine projects worth Rs. 24,374.86 crore in nine States for expansion of railway network and connectivity across the country.
> S.No.
> 
> States
> 
> Project
> 
> Length
> (kms)
> Expenditure
> (in crores)
> 1
> 
> Assam
> Construction of 2nd railway line between New Bongaigaon and Kamakhya
> 176
> 
> 2586.85
> 2
> 
> Jharkhand
> Construction 3rd line between Kharagpur (Nimpura) and Adityapur
> 132
> 
> 1483.36
> 3
> Chhattisgarh and Maharashtra
> Construction of 3rd line between Rajnandgaon-Nagpur (Kalumna) in Rajnandgaon district of Chhattisgarh and Gondia, Bhandara and Nagpur districts in Maharashtra
> 228.3
> 
> 2,193.53
> 4
> Uttar Pradesh and Madhya Pradesh
> Construction of 3rd line between Mathura and Jhansi
> Construction of 3rd line between Jhansi and Bina
> 273.80
> 152.57
> 
> 4,377.13
> 2,273.84
> 5
> Madhya Pradesh and Maharashtra
> Construction of 3rd line between Itarsi and Nagpur
> 280 km
> 
> 2,882.94
> 6
> Telangana and Maharashtra
> Construction of 3rd line between Ballarshah and Kazipet
> 201.04
> 
> 2,403.22
> 7
> 
> Andhra Pradesh
> Construction of 3rd line between Vijaywada and Gudur
> 287.67
> 
> 3,875.68
> 8
> Odisha and Chhattisgarh
> Construction of 4th line between Jharsuguda and Bilaspur
> 206
> 
> 2,298.31
> TOTAL – Nine projects
> 1,937.38
> 
> 24,374.86
> Besides facilitating the travel by easing the traffic bottlenecks, the approved lines would help the upcoming industries in the region and additional transport capacity to meet their requirements.
> The goods trains supplying foodgrains from one region to another, various industries, mines, coal fields and power plants will have additional transport capacity through these lines resulting in more revenues to Indian Railways.
> *****
> AKT/VBA/SH
> 
> (Release ID :149165)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PARIKRAMA

PARIKRAMA said:


> View attachment 328583

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PARIKRAMA



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## raj76

हरे कृष्ण हरे कृष्ण,कृष्ण कृष्ण हरे हरे
हरे राम हरे राम, राम राम हरे हरे
25-08-2016

#Economy:The finance ministry wants the proposed vehicle fleet modernisation policy for heavy vehicles that are more than 15 years to be made mandatory. It has also suggested that instead of excise duty relief, financial benefit for mandatory scrapping of old and polluting vehicles be provided via the budget.

#Finance:SBI, the country's largest bank, may partner with LIC and IIFCL to set up a credit enhancement fund that will guarantee lower-rated bonds issued by infrastructure companies and bolster their ratings.

#Households with two ACs and a host of gadgets at home will now have to shell out at least Rs 10,000 more on their power bills a year. This would be a 12% hike against previous year. Experts say next year the rise would be higher as a new environment norm kicks in.

#Mera bharat mahaan:Govt plans to overhaul India’s wildlife protection laws by amending the Wildlife (Protection) Act, 1972. The aim is to regulate international trade in endangered species of wild fauna and flora in line with CITES. Severe penalties ranging up to Rs.50 lakh for violations and it prohibits manufacture, sale, purchase, possession, transport or use of any animal trap by any person residing within 10km of a wildlife sanctuary.

हाथी घोडा पालकी�� जय कन्हिया लाल की�� 
श्री कृष्ण जन्माष्टमी की आपको और आपके परिवार को बहुत बहुत शुभकामनाएं!

भारत माता की जय

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## proud_indian

*India’s GDP to expand by 7.9% this fiscal: Goldman
*




​Reuters​ 
Goldman Sachs has said that Indian economy is expected to clock 7.9 per cent growth in the current fiscal. File Photo

*GDP is expected to improve gradually and for the Apri-June quarter it may slow a tad to 7.8 per cent, in part due to unfavorable base.*

Indian economy is expected to clock 7.9 per cent growth in the current fiscal driven by better monsoon, government pay hike, key reforms and FDI inflows, Goldman Sachs has said.

The global financial services major said the GDP is expected to improve gradually and for the April—June quarter it may slow a tad to 7.8 per cent, in part due to unfavorable base. It had grown at 7.9 per cent in the previous quarter.

“For the fiscal year 2016-17, we forecast real GDP to grow by 7.9 per cent year—on—year, higher than consensus expectations of 7.5 per cent and up from 7.6 per cent in FY16,” Goldman Sachs said in a research note.

It further noted that a better monsoon, civil service wage hike following 7th Pay Commission, a favorable fiscal monetary policy mix, the recent passage of key reforms and continued FDI inflows should all support growth.
It said key risks to India’s growth trajectory include a faster pace of US Fed rate hikes than is currently priced in, concerns about Chinese growth and capital flows. Domestically, it cited aggravation of bad loans problem of state-owned banks or fiscal revenue slippage as potential risks.

Moreover, corporate leverage may constrain activity in heavily levered sectors, it added.

Lauding several important policy changes and reforms that have taken place over the past couple of months in the country like passage of the GST bill, government approval of the inflation targeting framework (along with the designation of a new RBI governor), Goldman Sachs said these initiatives paint a “positive” picture for the economic trajectory ahead.

Positive monsoon developments for the first time in three years is also supportive of growth in numbers.

“These developments have supported foreign capital inflows over the past quarter. Moreover, a stable INR amidst global risk-off events, including Brexit, has helped investor confidence,” the report said.

The report said that besides, the big ticket reforms like the GST bill and the bankruptcy code, several ‘nuts and bolts’ reforms have also been carried out in the year including measures to ease doing business, a pick-up in infrastructure investment, and easing in FDI restrictions in the defense, aviation, retail and e-commerce sectors, among others.

“We believe the government’s focus on executing these reforms and building out rural infrastructure will have a gradual positive impact on India’s economic growth trajectory,” the report said.

The country’s real GDP growth accelerated to 7.9 per cent year-on-year in the first quarter of this year and recorded a five-year high growth rate of 7.6 per cent for the 2015-16 fiscal on robust manufacturing growth.

http://www.thehindu.com/business/Ec...ndias-gdp-is-set-to-expand/article9031572.ece

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nilgiri

I am actually expecting in range of 8 - 8.5%, esp with IIP statistical issues (like rubber cable sensitivity) being sorted out (and positive sentiment this creates along with incoming GST, good monsoon and some signs NPA will be eased and stability/continuity by Urjit Patel on overall monetary policy).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## raj76

हरे कृष्ण हरे कृष्ण,कृष्ण कृष्ण हरे हरे
हरे राम हरे राम, राम राम हरे हरे
26-08-2016

#Economy PM will review progress on implementation of action plans set up for all departments.The PM had in January this year set up eight groups of secretaries for focused attention on areas like good governance, inclusive growth, employment etc.

#Finance:The National Payments Corporation of India, the umbrella body for all payments within the country, received the RBI clearance and allowed banks' Unified Payment Interface applications to go live on Google Play Store over the next two days. It is initially available only on the Android mobile operating system.

#State Bank of India and Punjab National Bank are on a drive to auction properties to recover dues. SBI is holding a mega e-auction where it would sell a record 1,107 properties online on September 7.

#Mera bharat mahaan:Researchers have developed a smartphone app that could help improve adherence to medications such as among people living with HIV by putting the prevention in their pocket. The app — named DRUM — could help lead people infected with the disease to quicker intervention in cases where a patient has missed a number of doses.

भारत माता की जय

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anant_s

First Japanese Electric Locomotive on Indian Railways WAM 2




Photo Courtesy: Locomotives of Indian Railways (FB Page). Photographer George Wood






*Evolution of Indian Freight Locomotives*






*& Increase in Speeds
*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Ankit Kumar 002

Railway passengers to get Rs 10 lakh insurance cover 

NEW DELHI: A person booking a train ticket through the IRCTC website will be able opt for travel insurance cover upto Rs10 lakh for a premium of 92 paise only from August 31.

The scheme offers travellers/nominees/legal heirs a compensation of Rs 10 lakh in the event of death or total disabilty, Rs 7.5 lakh for partial disability, upto Rs 2 lakh for hospitalisation expenses and Rs 10,000 for transportation of mortal remains from the place of a train accident, terrorist attack, dacoity, rioting, shootout or a son, occurs, said Railway Minister Suresh Prabhu.

http://www.newindianexpress.com/bus...insurance-cover/2016/08/26/article3597303.ece

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nilgiri



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nilgiri

IMF Reference paper, please use it as needed in debating with those that say India low inflation is due to "luck" from commodity price crash etc. Feel free to read the whole paper like me, but I have posted the conclusion here as a summary for your convenience:

http://www.imf.org/external/pubs/ft/wp/2016/wp16166.pdf

CONCLUSIONS AND POLICY IMPLICATIONS

Over the last decade, inflation has emerged as a primary concern for India’s policymakers. Worries grew as the inflation rate rose since 2006 and remained elevated and sticky at around the 9% level between 2006 and 2013. The inflation rate, however, has fallen dramatically since then. After peaking at 12.1% year-on-year growth in November 2013, headline CPI inflation collapsed to 4.3% in December 2014 and has averaged less than 5% in 2015. This paper analyzes the dramatic decline in inflation, and quantifies the contribution of different factors in explaining the disinflation process.

We estimate an augmented Phillips Curve for India and use it to quantify the extent to which different factors were responsible for the disinflation between 2013/14 and 2014/15. Our main findings are described as follows:

20% of the disinflation can be explained by a sharp decline in the growth of the “discretionary” component of MSPs. 

- The bulk of the disinflation (45%), however, can be attributed to a moderation in the historical dynamics of inflation that influence contemporaneous inflation. This moderation is likely reflecting a softening of backward looking (adaptive) expectations as well as capturing the institutional process of wage and MSP setting that amplifies the effects of shocks and leads to persistence in inflation. 

- We also find an important role for forward-looking expectations. Almost 35% of the disinflation can be attributed to this. That said, forward-looking expectations could capture both the effects of the new monetary policy regime announced in the first quarter of 2014, but may also be reflecting more benign future expectations of oil and commodities, that may have translated into wage and price setting behavior. 

- Finally, we find that the role of global factors, namely global crude prices and exchange rates, in explaining the disinflation between 2013/14 and 2014/15 is less than 15%, though the contribution of global factors rises if we choose alternative time periods. 

- Finally, output gaps are estimated to have closed during this period, and hence the business cycle was actually putting upward pressure on inflation at that time.

*There seems a general perception that India’s disinflation has been achieved mainly at the altar of good luck due to the collapse in global commodity prices, or through a sacrifice in domestic growth emanating from a sharp fall in domestic demand. Our empirical analysis, however, finds that these factors do not explain the bulk of the disinflation between 2013/14 and 2014/15. Instead, our findings suggest that the evolution of inflation is a complex mix of the state of the business cycle, inflation expectations, institutional structures and global factors. What we essentially find is that exogenous shocks to inflation – from lower discretionary component of MSPs, a new monetary regime, global commodities – were perpetuated through backward looking expectations and domestic institutional structures that amplified the influence of the original shocks.*


@PARIKRAMA @anant_s @Abingdonboy @ranjeet @Ryuzaki @kadamba-warrior @proud_indian @farhan_9909 @Bilal9 
et al

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## proud_indian

Nilgiri said:


> IMF Reference paper, please use it as needed in debating with those that say India low inflation is due to "luck" from commodity price crash etc. Feel free to read the whole paper like me, but I have posted the conclusion here as a summary for your convenience:
> 
> http://www.imf.org/external/pubs/ft/wp/2016/wp16166.pdf
> 
> CONCLUSIONS AND POLICY IMPLICATIONS
> 
> Over the last decade, inflation has emerged as a primary concern for India’s policymakers. Worries grew as the inflation rate rose since 2006 and remained elevated and sticky at around the 9% level between 2006 and 2013. The inflation rate, however, has fallen dramatically since then. After peaking at 12.1% year-on-year growth in November 2013, headline CPI inflation collapsed to 4.3% in December 2014 and has averaged less than 5% in 2015. This paper analyzes the dramatic decline in inflation, and quantifies the contribution of different factors in explaining the disinflation process.
> 
> We estimate an augmented Phillips Curve for India and use it to quantify the extent to which different factors were responsible for the disinflation between 2013/14 and 2014/15. Our main findings are described as follows:
> 
> 20% of the disinflation can be explained by a sharp decline in the growth of the “discretionary” component of MSPs. 
> 
> - The bulk of the disinflation (45%), however, can be attributed to a moderation in the historical dynamics of inflation that influence contemporaneous inflation. This moderation is likely reflecting a softening of backward looking (adaptive) expectations as well as capturing the institutional process of wage and MSP setting that amplifies the effects of shocks and leads to persistence in inflation. 
> 
> - We also find an important role for forward-looking expectations. Almost 35% of the disinflation can be attributed to this. That said, forward-looking expectations could capture both the effects of the new monetary policy regime announced in the first quarter of 2014, but may also be reflecting more benign future expectations of oil and commodities, that may have translated into wage and price setting behavior. 
> 
> - Finally, we find that the role of global factors, namely global crude prices and exchange rates, in explaining the disinflation between 2013/14 and 2014/15 is less than 15%, though the contribution of global factors rises if we choose alternative time periods. 
> 
> - Finally, output gaps are estimated to have closed during this period, and hence the business cycle was actually putting upward pressure on inflation at that time.
> 
> *There seems a general perception that India’s disinflation has been achieved mainly at the altar of good luck due to the collapse in global commodity prices, or through a sacrifice in domestic growth emanating from a sharp fall in domestic demand. Our empirical analysis, however, finds that these factors do not explain the bulk of the disinflation between 2013/14 and 2014/15. Instead, our findings suggest that the evolution of inflation is a complex mix of the state of the business cycle, inflation expectations, institutional structures and global factors. What we essentially find is that exogenous shocks to inflation – from lower discretionary component of MSPs, a new monetary regime, global commodities – were perpetuated through backward looking expectations and domestic institutional structures that amplified the influence of the original shocks.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## luckych

*GMR Infra wins Goa’s Greenfield Mopa Airport for Rs 3300 crore*

Read more at: http://www.moneycontrol.com/news/business/gmr-infra-wins-goa’s-greenfield-mopa-airport-for-rs-3300-crore_7355181.html?utm_source=ref_article

*JSW to set up 10-mt steel plant in Odisha for Rs 50,000 crore*
*



*
*http://www.business-standard.com/ar...disha-for-rs-50-000-crore-116082600948_1.html*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shravan#22580

WAM-4 Can go upto 120
And looks like WAP-4 and WAP-7 share their Place

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ankit Kumar 002

Shravan#22580 said:


> WAM-4 Can go upto 120
> And looks like WAP-4 and WAP-7 share their Place


Yes, but now most are restricted at 110. Some from MGS even at 100 due to age.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

Nilgiri said:


>



Is this part of DFC?


----------



## Nilgiri

Echo_419 said:


> Is this part of DFC?



I think DFC is still being tendered/under construction?

@anant_s


----------



## raj76

हरे कृष्ण हरे कृष्ण,कृष्ण कृष्ण हरे हरे
हरे राम हरे राम, राम राम हरे हरे
28-08-2016

#Economy:Govt panel to suggest ways to step up card transactions. The purpose is to reduce cash transactions to promote card payments through incentives such as tax rebates and cash back schemes. The panel has been tasked with reviewing the payment system in the country and suggest measures for encouraging digital payments.

#Finance:The Govt is firm on increasing the proportion of investment from provident fund corpus in equity markets via the exchange traded fund (ETF) route to 10%, from the current 5%.

#After a series of lacklustre festive seasons, the real estate sector is hoping for a much needed bounce-back in the residential market.
Liquidity triggered by the Seventh Pay Commission and muted property prices in most parts of the country could help put the sector back on track.

#Mera Bharat mahaan: India has attracted investment from 37 mobile manufacturing companies in last one year that have generated 40,000 direct jobs and 1.25 lakh indirect employment.

भारत माता की जय

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ryuzaki

11 crore phones made in India last year

http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...-ravi-shankar-prasad/articleshow/53888154.cms

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

raj76 said:


> Bharat mahaan: India has attracted investment from 37 mobile manufacturing companies in last one year that have generated 40,000 direct jobs and 1.25 lakh indirect employment.



@Bilal9 This is sort of what I was talking about in the earlier thread we were discussing about employment patterns/trends in India.

There is often an indirect job multiplier that varies.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anant_s

Echo_419 said:


> Is this part of DFC?


No Sir.
Presently, Double stacked train movement is allowed between Pipavav and Mundra Ports in Gujarat to Rewari/Faridabad in Haryana (ICD terminals).
The video shown above is from same line.




APM terminal Pipavav​However Western DFC is being designed to operate 4500-5000 Ton Double stacked container trains under electrical traction from JNPT to Dadari (UP).



Nilgiri said:


> I think DFC is still being tendered/under construction?


Deadline is december 2019 for both WDFC and EDFC to become fully operational. A 136 km Mughalsarai Son nagar section of EDFC gets operational this october.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bilal9

Nilgiri said:


> There is often an indirect job multiplier that varies.



You are correct.

There will be downstream local suppliers for almost every component such as flex circuit boards, housings etc. and onward to more critical components as indigenisation grows more sophisticated. These OEM suppliers will employ more people in R&D as well as manufacturing roles.

Of course Gorilla Glass and Qualcomm chips will be the last to get indigenized.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## proud_indian

Bilal9 said:


> You are correct.
> 
> There will be downstream local suppliers for almost every component such as flex circuit boards, housings etc. and onward to more critical components as indigenisation grows more sophisticated. These OEM suppliers will employ more people in R&D as well as manufacturing roles.
> 
> Of course Gorilla Glass and Qualcomm chips will be the last to get indigenized.



as far as gorilla glass is concerned we have an alternative in Asahi India Glass co.

@PARIKRAMA

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nilgiri

proud_indian said:


> as far as gorilla glass is concerned we have an alternative in Asahi India Glass co.
> 
> @PARIKRAMA



any updates on the semiconductor fab facility that has been in the grapevine for a long time now?


----------



## proud_indian

Nilgiri said:


> any updates on the semiconductor fab facility that has been in the grapevine for a long time now?



not gonaa happen any time soon

*Lead Partner Pulls Out of India Fab Plan*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skull and Bones

proud_indian said:


> not gonaa happen any time soon
> 
> *Lead Partner Pulls Out of India Fab Plan*



There goes my chance of any possible employment in India.


----------



## proud_indian

If you guyz interested there is a report by NITI Aayog on Electronics policy, shortcomings and suggestions

it's a good read

Electronics Policy Final Circulation.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

proud_indian said:


> If you guyz interested there is a report by NITI Aayog on Electronics policy, shortcomings and suggestions
> 
> it's a good read
> 
> Electronics Policy Final Circulation.pdf



Great find. Thanks a lot.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## indo

proud_indian said:


> as far as gorilla glass is concerned we have an alternative in Asahi India Glass co.
> 
> @PARIKRAMA


Asahi is Japanese company.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## proud_indian

*Big market, not so big manufacturing*
By Express News Service nie
Published: 28th August 2016 02:45 AM
Last Updated: 28th August 2016 02:45 AM​CHENNAI: IT has always been a dream to have a well-structured electronics manufacturing sector in India. Although many companies are working in design, the country has a long way to go when comes fabrication facilities.

“Apart from a basket of incentives the government has agreed to dole out, chip manufacturers are also likely to benefit from India’s Preferential Market Access (PMA) policy. They should encourage already existing semiconductor players to set up fabs here. While there are a plethora of engineers having suitable skills, evolving the manufacturing sector remains in limbo” said Dyakar Reddy, an industrialist with 35 years of experi ence.

Design projects have larger dependency on foreign FABs. But the country has no fabs to manufacture chips. Have you ever wondered where these chips designed in India?





​Veteran Mahant Shetti, Director of Karnataka Microelectronic Training and Research Centre (KarMic) introduces a bunch of youngsters who according to his words “if examined mentally are found to be very intelligent.”

With the aim of educating poor children who cannot afford higher education, Shetti, in 1989, started a centre at Nesargi village, Belgaum. After their SSLC exams, they either help their fathers in agricultural work or work as daily waged labourers, he said.

KarMic is a training school set up in a small village amidst the cows, vegetable dumps and winding rural roads. A group of young children hailing from rural disadvantaged families of coolies, share croppers and marginal farmers are trained to design integrated chips. There are about 50 students currently undergoing training here.

Manjunath, 23, a fifth year student at Karmic said that he never dreamt that one day he would be sitting in front of computers and sending a mail to his trainer who has gone for a visit to the US regarding a query about the microchip he has designed. Manjunath has managed to leave behind his family’s tradition of being farmers and is now a master in designing chips for companies like Qualcomm and Texas Instruments.

These trainees at KarMic are taught the same fundamentals as Shetti teaches the MTech students in other colleges. They are being trained for three years as part of the Very Large Scale Integration (VLSI) Junior Engineer Course, in which they design integrated chips. “Teaching was transferring how I simplified difficult ideas for myself to deal with them easily – they would represent me in front of my customers,” said Shetti. The alumni of KarMic pay approximately five percent of their yearly salary which helps in continuing the program.

“A rinky-dink experiment in a rural area has produced such a large fraction of analog engineers in India, which highlights the inefficiencies of organized educational institutions,” Shetti said.

The alumni, working in Qualcomm and Texas Instruments, after their graduation and during their program, are recognised as N1, N2 students. Here, N stands for Nesargi and the numbers stands for their year of experience.

The Government of India has of late realized the importance of the Electronic System Design & Manufacturing sector for the growth of the country’s economy as a whole and is taking steps to build a sustainable ecosystem. M N Vidyashankar, President, India Electronic and Semiconductor Association (IESA), said, “In 2015, an US-based chip manufacturing start-up, Cricket Semiconductor entered into an agreement to set up Rs 6,000-crore analog fabrication unit in Madhya Pradesh.” The Union Cabinet in 2014 approved two semiconductor manufacturing facilities, at a cumulative investment of `63,000 crore.

The projects have not taken off. Meanwhile, India is emerging as one of the largest electronics markets in the world, estimated 11 percent global market share in 2015. “To take advantage in this huge economic opportunity and fend off competition, India has to build capabilities that make it self-reliant in this sector,” said Vidyashankar.

http://www.newindianexpress.com/bus...g-manufacturing/2016/08/28/article3600080.ece



indo said:


> Asahi is Japanese company.



It sure is but it won't stop it from Making it In India.

@PARIKRAMA can put some light on the subject here

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PARIKRAMA

indo said:


> Asahi is Japanese company.


Yup Asahi is a Japanese company and one of the units is in India called Asahi India Glass or AIG. It has been making glasses for Maruti for almost two decades now..

That's why I said Indian mobile manufacturer in India can use the same company who is already looking at localisation benefits and fit the same in Make In India campaign

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## proud_indian

*Indian smartphone makers are taking on Chinese manufacturers: Intex*

*Indian manufacturers with an over 40 per cent share of the market are outperforming their Chinese counterparts who have 27 per cent of the market.*

By: IANS | New Delhi | Published:August 25, 2016 5:00 pm






The Indian market is very competitive and we are seeing great traction for our devices and are overwhelmed by the response to our innovations across the spectrum, said Keshav Bansal, Director, Intex Technologies. (Representational Image)

At a time when Chinese smartphone makers are targeting tier II and III cities with disruptive pricing and huge marketing spends, Indian manufacturers are not lagging behind, they are seeking to better understand and cater to local consumer needs, says a top executive of Intex Technologies.

Intex forayed into the smartphone market in 2011 and has since played on price in an Indian market that has become aggressively competitive due to the presence of some 50 Chinese firms whose focus has been on smaller cities where they have been gaining ground.

The “India Monthly Mobile Handset Review,” released by the market research firm CyberMedia Research on August 24, put Intex at No. 2, with a 10.4 per cent market share, behind Micromax and Samsung, with 13.6 and 25.5 per cent, respectively.

The Chinese players together however have 27 per cent of the market and have grown aggressively in the previous quarter.

“We have been in the industry for a longer time than most of the Chinese brands. It is healthy competition that works in our favour as we believe that it offers motivation to keep innovating and delivering the best to customers,” said Keshav Bansal, Director, Intex Technologies, which notched up revenues of Rs 6,213 crore in 2015-16.

“The Indian market is very competitive and we are seeing great traction for our devices and are overwhelmed by the response to our innovations across the spectrum,” Bansal said.

While market research firm International Data Corporation (IDC) placed Intex fourth on the basis of shipments in the second quarter of 2016, Counterpoint Research placed the company third.

Both the firms placed domestic manufacturing company Micromax second, pointing to the fact that Indian manufacturers are outperforming their Chinese counterparts. Indian manufacturers together have an over 40 per cent share of the market.

According to Bansal, the channel strategy has always been a vital part of the company’s growth plans and with a strong network of 1,600 distributors, 80,000 retail partners and 1,500 service touch points, the focus is on reaching consumers across the country.

“Intex’s aim is to provide a brilliant experience to the customers with right pricing, strong offline and online distribution, and robust after-sales service. Moreover, aiming to provide the best products to customers, we are now using robot-assisted technology for almost everything at our Noida manufacturing unit,” Bansal emphasised.

Intex has a portfolio of 16 products, ranging from mobile handsets to LED TVs, washing machines, home theatre systems, data cards, networking products, IT accessories, modems and routers.

Talking about the ‘Make in India’ initiative, Bansal said the campaign will prove to be a growth engine for the economy by unleashing the country’s manufacturing prowess.
“The industry expects the country to reduce its dependence on electronics imports by almost 15 percentage points to around 50 per cent by fiscal 2016-17, helping Indian manufacturers gain complete control over product innovation, designing, customisation and overall processes,” Bansal said.

Intex began manufacturing in the country in 2004 from its first factory in Jammu. It currently has five facilities, with another one coming up in Kasna, Uttar Pradesh. The company produces over 20 million phones per annum.

Asked about the hot-selling Aqua series from Intex, Bansal said: “The technology and innovation, large display, great specs and features like fingerprint sensor, curved glass and better viewing experience at a completive price, that has been offered in Aqua series resonates perfectly with our target audience.”

Intex recently forayed into virtual reality, launching a VR Cardboard for Rs 8,999.
“The VR technology is set to explode in India and Intex ‘EYELET’ is the first ‘Make in India’ product that has a Google-certified Cardboard viewer,” Bansal noted.

http://indianexpress.com/article/te...taking-on-chinese-manufacturers-intex2995829/​








@Nilgiri there is a plan to create the electronics ecosystem in a phased manner








































ultimately the goal is to achieve *Net Zero Import*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nilgiri

proud_indian said:


> *Indian smartphone makers are taking on Chinese manufacturers: Intex*
> 
> *Indian manufacturers with an over 40 per cent share of the market are outperforming their Chinese counterparts who have 27 per cent of the market.*
> 
> By: IANS | New Delhi | Published:August 25, 2016 5:00 pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Indian market is very competitive and we are seeing great traction for our devices and are overwhelmed by the response to our innovations across the spectrum, said Keshav Bansal, Director, Intex Technologies. (Representational Image)
> 
> At a time when Chinese smartphone makers are targeting tier II and III cities with disruptive pricing and huge marketing spends, Indian manufacturers are not lagging behind, they are seeking to better understand and cater to local consumer needs, says a top executive of Intex Technologies.
> 
> Intex forayed into the smartphone market in 2011 and has since played on price in an Indian market that has become aggressively competitive due to the presence of some 50 Chinese firms whose focus has been on smaller cities where they have been gaining ground.
> 
> The “India Monthly Mobile Handset Review,” released by the market research firm CyberMedia Research on August 24, put Intex at No. 2, with a 10.4 per cent market share, behind Micromax and Samsung, with 13.6 and 25.5 per cent, respectively.
> 
> The Chinese players together however have 27 per cent of the market and have grown aggressively in the previous quarter.
> 
> “We have been in the industry for a longer time than most of the Chinese brands. It is healthy competition that works in our favour as we believe that it offers motivation to keep innovating and delivering the best to customers,” said Keshav Bansal, Director, Intex Technologies, which notched up revenues of Rs 6,213 crore in 2015-16.
> 
> “The Indian market is very competitive and we are seeing great traction for our devices and are overwhelmed by the response to our innovations across the spectrum,” Bansal said.
> 
> While market research firm International Data Corporation (IDC) placed Intex fourth on the basis of shipments in the second quarter of 2016, Counterpoint Research placed the company third.
> 
> Both the firms placed domestic manufacturing company Micromax second, pointing to the fact that Indian manufacturers are outperforming their Chinese counterparts. Indian manufacturers together have an over 40 per cent share of the market.
> 
> According to Bansal, the channel strategy has always been a vital part of the company’s growth plans and with a strong network of 1,600 distributors, 80,000 retail partners and 1,500 service touch points, the focus is on reaching consumers across the country.
> 
> “Intex’s aim is to provide a brilliant experience to the customers with right pricing, strong offline and online distribution, and robust after-sales service. Moreover, aiming to provide the best products to customers, we are now using robot-assisted technology for almost everything at our Noida manufacturing unit,” Bansal emphasised.
> 
> Intex has a portfolio of 16 products, ranging from mobile handsets to LED TVs, washing machines, home theatre systems, data cards, networking products, IT accessories, modems and routers.
> 
> Talking about the ‘Make in India’ initiative, Bansal said the campaign will prove to be a growth engine for the economy by unleashing the country’s manufacturing prowess.
> “The industry expects the country to reduce its dependence on electronics imports by almost 15 percentage points to around 50 per cent by fiscal 2016-17, helping Indian manufacturers gain complete control over product innovation, designing, customisation and overall processes,” Bansal said.
> 
> Intex began manufacturing in the country in 2004 from its first factory in Jammu. It currently has five facilities, with another one coming up in Kasna, Uttar Pradesh. The company produces over 20 million phones per annum.
> 
> Asked about the hot-selling Aqua series from Intex, Bansal said: “The technology and innovation, large display, great specs and features like fingerprint sensor, curved glass and better viewing experience at a completive price, that has been offered in Aqua series resonates perfectly with our target audience.”
> 
> Intex recently forayed into virtual reality, launching a VR Cardboard for Rs 8,999.
> “The VR technology is set to explode in India and Intex ‘EYELET’ is the first ‘Make in India’ product that has a Google-certified Cardboard viewer,” Bansal noted.
> 
> http://indianexpress.com/article/te...taking-on-chinese-manufacturers-intex2995829/​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Nilgiri there is a plan to create the electronics ecosystem in a phased manner



Excellent, I really appreciate the time and effort you put in gathering all of this information

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## proud_indian

Nilgiri said:


> Excellent, I really appreciate the time and effort you put in gathering all of this information



thanks actually there are few sectors I read a lot about amongst those Electronics is one of them and I follow relevant handles on twitter as well

I started a thread about make in India electronics in India defence section and posted a lot of activity happening in India in electronics but couldn't continue

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

@Mohammed Khaled The doors are always closed when moving bro


----------



## Bilal9

PARIKRAMA said:


> Yup Asahi is a Japanese company and one of the units is in India called Asahi India Glass or AIG. It has been making glasses for Maruti for almost two decades now..
> 
> That's why I said Indian mobile manufacturer in India can use the same company who is already looking at localisation benefits and fit the same in Make In India campaign



The ASAHI equivalent of Corning's Gorilla Glass for cellphone and tablet displays is called 'Dragontrail'.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragontrail

I don't know if Dragontrail is locally manufactured in India yet. I am a bit surprised because the local market of cellphones is gargantuan in size. Please post more information if you know.


----------



## Nilgiri

Bilal9 said:


> The ASAHI equivalent of Corning's Gorilla Glass for cellphone and tablet displays is called 'Dragontrail'.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragontrail
> 
> I don't know if Dragontrail is locally manufactured in India yet. I am a bit surprised because the local market of cellphones is gargantuan in size. Please post more information if you know.



Not manufactured yet in India as far as I know....but could be an option later esp if Corning pursues it to try undercut them.

Gorilla glass (Corning) is currently exploring a full make in india option from some article I read some time back for the smartphone market given they have already opened their fiber plant.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## proud_indian

@Nilgiri @Bilal9

plz focus on the *Dates *of the articles I am going to post and keyword *"Twinstar" *and connect the dots.




The Korea Herald > Business > Technology

*Samsung Display to replace another LCD plant with OLED operations*

Published : 2016-06-30 13:32
Updated : 2016-06-30 17:09​Samsung Display has decided to replace one of its liquid-crystal display plants with organic light-emitting diode panel-making production lines in a move highlighting the firm's resolve to focus on the latter. 

This is the sixth such LCD plant that Samsung has shut down or replaced with OLED operations.

Industry sources said on June 30 that the display-making unit of Samsung Electronics will stop the operation of its LCD production line in Asan, South Chungcheong Province, by the end of this year.

*It will also sell off its LCD production equipment there to a third party that is widely rumored to be India-based Twinstar Display.*





​
Samsung Electronics CEO and display chief Kwon Oh-hyun

The company used to operate eight LCD plants in Korea until 2008 but the number is now down to three.

The Asan “L7” plant, established in 2005, has a monthly capacity of 320,000 seventh-generation LCD panels that are mostly used for 40-inch TVs. But the demand has been slowing these days due to cheaper panels from Chinese rivals.

News reports said the plant is expected to be renovated for OLED production, possibly for Apple’s new iPhone next year. The company has not yet confirmed the iPhone deal, citing sensitivity of the issue.

In February, the company had already announced plans for the expansion of its A3 OLED plant in Asan but that does not seem to be enough to meet the growing demand in the near future.

Fueled by the planned OLED adoption by Apple’s iPhone, a growing number of new smartphone models are expected to have an OLED display screen in the coming years.

http://www.koreaherald.com/view.php?ud=20160630000681









*BUSINESS » INDUSTRY*
*NEW DELHI, March 20, 2016
Updated: March 20, 2016 22:32 IST 
*

*Vedanta Chairman Agarwal’s $10 billion LCD plant to start in 2018*


*The proposed LCD manufacturing unit will be operated by Twinstar Display Technologies*


Vedanta group chairman Anil Agarwal’s USD 10-billion LCD screen plant, which is billed as the country’s first, will start production in 2018.

“Panel FAB is expected to begin by 2018 with full production over the next 10 years subject to external environment,” Agarwal told PTI in an interview. This will be the largest investment made in setting up of an electronics plant in India.

It will be operated by *Twinstar Display Technologies* and will not fall under any of the Vedanta group companies’ current business ambit.

*“The proposed LCD manufacturing unit, the first of its kind in India,* will be operated by *Twinstar Display Technologies*. It is promoted by Volcan Investments Ltd, whose other investments include Vedanta Resources and Sterlite Technologies,” he said.

Agarwal along with his family holds majority stake in Volcan Investments. The company clarified that the LCD plant is Agarwal’s personal investment and not part of his Vedanta group.

*“We endeavour to make India a significant export hub of display units with the setting up of Panel FAB,” he said.*

At present, all LCD displays used in mobile phones, TV screens and computers are imported.

“India is one of the fastest growing markets for LCD panel based products such as TV, smartphones, tablets, desktops and laptops.

“By 2020, India’s LCD panel import bill is expected to touch USD 10 billion (about Rs 68,000). Panel FAB will not only significantly reduce this but also earn foreign exchange through exports,” Mr. Agarwal said. Vedanta had made commitment to set up the LCD plant at the first Digital India week inaugurated by Prime Minister Narendra Modi in July last year.

“We have made good of the promise we made to the nation during Digital India. We are happy to participate in two of the government’s key initiatives — *the ‘Make in India’ campaign as well as ‘Net Zero Electronics import by 2020’,” Mr. Agarwal said.*

At the event, industry had committed to invest Rs 4.5 lakh crore with a potential to generate 18 lakh jobs.

Agarwal—promoted LCD firm had signed an agreement with Maharashtra government for the plant.

*“Twinstar will invest USD 10 billion spread across five phases. *The unit will be operated by Twinstar and not Vedanta.

The project requires about 300 acres of and two locations have been shortlisted so far,” he said. Sterlite Technologies, one of Volcan’s investments, already has optical fibre manufacturing unit in Aurangabad, Maharashtra. “Upon completion, the LCD project will provide direct and indirect employment to over 30,000 people, and contribute 7—10 per cent to Maharashtra’s Industrial Gross Domestic Product,” he added.

While demand for electronic products has been rising in the country, the government’s push for local manufacturing has also increased. The total import of electronics goods during 2012-13, 2013-14 and 2014-15 (estimated) as per figures of Directorate General of Commercial Intelligence and Statistics (DGCIS) were Rs.1.79 lakh crore, Rs.1.95 lakh crore and Rs.2.25 lakh crore, respectively.

The total production of electronic goods based on figures (estimated) provided by electronics industry associations were Rs.1.64 lakh crore, Rs.1.8 lakh crore and Rs.1.9 lakh crore for 2012-13, 2013-14 and 2014-15, respectively.

http://www.thehindu.com/business/In...lcd-plant-to-start-in-2018/article8377857.ece



​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## raj76

हरे कृष्ण हरे कृष्ण,कृष्ण कृष्ण हरे हरे
हरे राम हरे राम, राम राम हरे हरे
29-08-2016

#Economy:India is targeting to increase its bilateral trade with the US to $500 billion from current levels of over $100 billion, in the near term. Sectors like aerospace and defence, banking, financial services and insurance, chemicals, dedicated freight corridors, energy and infrastructure have immense potential not just for domestic growth, but also for strengthening India's position as a global business hub.

#Finance:India's growth may have slowed marginally in the first quarter of the fiscal from the preceding three months but the full year is expected to be better than the last, thanks to consumption boost fuelled by a good monsoon and higher salaries and pensions owing to the 7th pay commission award.

#Sebi has eased restrictions on 201 entities against whom it had taken action in two different cases of alleged misuse of stock market platform for tax evasion and suspected money-laundering activities.

#Mera Bharat mahaan:The I-T Deptt will soon write to over 2.59 lakh taxpayers asking them to avail the one-time dispute resolution scheme to settle their cases. According to I-T deptt data, there were 73,402 appeals with tax effect above Rs 10 lakh and 1,85,858 appeals with tax effect below Rs 10 lakh which are pending before CIT (Appeal) as on February 29. Thus, 2,59,260 appellants are eligible for the benefit of this scheme.

भारत माता की जय

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anant_s

*There you go India, we hand over WAP 5 to you!*






23.05.1995, ABB hands over First WAP 5 to Indian Railways along with ToT. The World Bank funded GP 140 (*G*lobal *P*rocurement serial no. *140*) project allowed IR to procure 11 WAP 5 (Passenger 4 axles Bo-Bo) and 22 WAG 9 (Freight 6 axle Co-Co). 




WAP 5 is a variant of LOK 2000 and the livery chosen for the loco is lovingly called The AGFA livery.





An Indian WAP 5 gets assembled along with SBB (Swiss Railway) LOK 2000 along with BLS Bern Lotschberg Simplon) Re465





The loco shells were shifted from Dandenong (Australia) to Switzerland where electrical works were completed at various European facilities of ABB. 




After testing, locomotive were shipped via sea route to Calcutta (now Kolkata).

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anant_s

*WAP5 testing Day at various European Facilities*





With Swiss Cousin LOK 2000




Final Assembly








Shells being unloaded for electrical assembly




Road transportation of Shells







Trials at ABB works







Notice Multi Gauge Tracks for testing

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anant_s

More pictures of Trials at ABB works





WAP 5 received Superstar reception both at ABB and India. Deservedly so..






ABB Team that led development and trials of GP 140 project Locomotives. Gentleman on far left (ABB logo shirt) is Mr. Ron Bannon. He is among a handful of people i know who are THE AUTHORITY on modern electrical traction!

@Abingdonboy @gslv mk3 @RISING SUN @AndrewJin @Ryuzaki @PARIKRAMA @Ankit Kumar 002 @Nilgiri @proud_indian @Vergennes @WAJsal

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## anant_s



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nilgiri

@anant_s @PARIKRAMA @Abingdonboy @proud_indian @Local_Legend @Ankit Kumar 002

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nilgiri

*Arvind Panagariya sees good monsoon and reforms pushing growth to 8% this year *

NEW DELHI: India's economy will accelerate to 8 per cent growth in the current financial year thanks to a good monsoon, policy reforms and PM Narendra Modi's focus on implementation at the grassroots level, Niti Aayog Vice-ChairmanArvind Panagariya told ET in an interview. And, unlike most others, he also sees private investment doing better this year. 

He also said India has strongly opposed the language of the draft on intellectual property protection to be taken up at the upcoming G20 meeting in Beijing, signalling the government's firm stand against any move by developed nations to undermine the flexibility the country enjoys under the existing multilateral regime. The eminent economist is also India's Sherpa at G20. 

Panagariya expects growth to hasten from 7.6 per cent in FY16. 

"I feel we should cross 8 per cent because nothing I see takes away from what we had last year," Panagariya said. "Good monsoon is a big mood lifter and so are the series of reforms carried out though they have a lag effect." 

Private investment should also pick up this year. "You will begin to see a little turnaround in the sectors that were really down, for example steel and construction sector. It is not obviously upbeat but these sectors are getting out of that mood," he said. 

While the prime minister's focus is on execution and implementation, changes in land and labour laws will happen only when the government has numbers in the Rajya Sabha, where it currently lacks a majority. 

"These have to happen through states," he added, while pointing out that some states were already framing progressive labour and land laws. 

With regard to G20, he said India has maintained that its policy on intellectual property rights (IPR) is consistent with the agreement on Trade-Related Aspects of Intellectual Property Rights (TRIPS). 

According to Panagariya, the IPR framework being proposed at G20 is not TRIPS-plus in the explicit sense but there is some language that could be subject to interpretation and the view is not to leave any room for ambiguity. 

"There is a certain flexibility that we have under the TRIPS agreement and anything that dilutes that flexibility is not acceptable to India," Panagariya said ahead of the G20 summit in China on September 4-5. "Right now, these documents have some language where people in DIPP (Department of Industrial Policy & Promotion) feel that it impinges a bit. We have to fight it out at the summit." 

In recent years, developing countries have faced pressure to include restrictive conditions in patent laws other than those required by the TRIPS agreement. These are known as TRIPS plus provisions. Also, the US has repeatedly raised concerns over India's patent regime.

http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...rowth-to-8-this-year/articleshow/53918645.cms

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## raj76

हरे कृष्ण हरे कृष्ण,कृष्ण कृष्ण हरे हरे
हरे राम हरे राम, राम राम हरे हरे
30-08-2016

#Economy:The motor vehicle dealers would have to mandatorily quote the PAN number of buyers other than two-wheelers according to the provisions of new income tax rules which came into force from January, 2016.The dealers would also have to furnish details of cash transactions above Rs two lakh for buyers who do not have PAN cards in separate forms.

#Finance:The revised tax treaty with Mauritius, which allows India to tax capital gains on investments routed through the island nation, will tackle round tripping of funds and curb tax evasion.

#As part of its 'naming and shaming' policy to curb tax evasion, the Income Tax Deptt may soon go on to publish names of even those taxpayers who have a 'chronic' default of Rs one crore and above.

#Mera Bharat Mahaan:The total amount of payments and settlements for the year 2015-16 done electronically has reached a record high according to data released by the Reserve Bank of India in its Annual Report.

भारत माता की जय

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## proud_indian

*Power Grid to electrify 1,000 km of rail tracks on pilot basis*

Press Trust of India | New Delhi August 28, 2016 Last Updated at 13:42 IST​Power Ministry is looking to engage Power Grid Corp (PGCIL) to electrify 1,000 km of rail tracks on a pilot basis, as part of plans to energise 35,000 km of unelectrified lines. 

The electrification project will help the government cut down crude imports and also ensure faster movement of trains on these tracks.


In the first phase, the electrification project will cover 16,000 km of busy tracks out of 35,000 km of unelectrified lines in the country. The electrification of tracks will helprailways save around Rs 8,000 crore annually. 

Indian railways consumes around 2.8 billion litres of diesel annually, costing around Rs 18,000 crore -- nearly 18 per cent of its working expenses. 

"The Railway Ministry has started work on it (rail electrification). In a small pilot, we will involve PGCIL because we have not done this in the past," Power Minister Piyush Goyal told PTI. 

Goyal further said, "We are discussing that first PGCIL will do a pilot of 1,000 km to assess its capability. Railways has assessed that it is viable for doing electrification of around 16,000 km of tracks." 

However, the diesel consumption on remaining 19,000 km of unelectrified tracks is not much. Thus the investment on electrification of these tracks will not offset savings. 

Earlier in March this year, Goyal had announced the government's plans to electrify 35,000 km tracks by state-owned power companies over a period of three years. 

He further said, "We are going to stop production of diesel locomotives that is the decision which Suresh ji (Railway Minister Suresh Prabhu) will take quickly. I hope that it (electrification) would be done in the next three years. I want to do it in three years." 

The minister had also said, "Rs 1 crore per km is the current cost of rail electrification. If we do it in three years, the cost will come down to half. But it cannot be less than 30-35 per cent. The Power Ministry will spend entire money." 

According to the Minister, the electrification of entire rail tracks in the country will lead to power consumption going up by 7 billion units. 

Railways, which procures power from distribution companies, spends about Rs 12,300 crore a year to purchase 17.5 billion units of electricity. 

On the power front, railways is planning to save Rs 3,000 crore in sourcing electricity by proposing to procure power through competitive bidding. 

Besides, the Railways has also rolled out plans to set up 1,000 MW solar power plants at railway lands and rooftops of railway buildings with support from the Ministry of New and Renewable Energy over the next five years.

http://www.business-standard.com/ar...ail-tracks-on-pilot-basis-116082800285_1.html

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nilgiri

http://indianexpress.com/article/in...gurates-first-phase-of-sauni-project-3003579/

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## proud_indian

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/770584091184037888
*LeEco inaugurates Manufacturing Facility in Noida, India under Make in India Initiative*





Phone News​ 
LeEco, the Chinese technology company which entered the smartphone market in just 2015, had risen to one of the top online brands in China. In January this year, the company launched two of it smartphones – Le 1S and Le Max in India, their first market outside of China. With the huge popularity of its budget devices, the company also recently launched the Le 2 and Le Max 2 in India. Till date, the company is just importing all their devices from China but with the Indian Government’s “Make in India” initiative, today the company inaugurated its first manufacturing facility in Noida, India.

The company is starting with a small capacity of 60,000 devices per month and will be ramped in the coming months. After entering in India market in January 2016, now the company had sold more than one million handsets. Earlier at the Le 1s Eco launch, the company also announced to set up Content Delivery Networks (CDN) in 10 Indian cities by the end of 2016. As the company bets big on content, all the CDN’s will help them in providing seamless distribution.

Soon the company will also set up its own franchise showrooms covering all over India. Earlier to LeEco, Xiaomi and Gionee started their manufacturing in India from last year while Vivo and OPPO began their manufacturing process from 2016. Recently Xiaomi launched their latest Make in India smartphones – Redmi 3S and Redmi 3S Prime. Both Gionee and Xiaomi uses the Foxconn’s plant in Sri City, Andhra Pradesh for manufacturing their devices.

Just like Xiaomi, LeEco also sells their smartphones through their own online store LeMall along with other e-commerce sites. While Xiaomi is yet to launch their Smart TV’s in the Indian market, LeEco also jumped into the TV market by launching the Super3 4K UHD SmartTV’s.

http://phoneradar.com/leeco-inaugurates-manufacturing-facility-noida-india-india-initiative/​

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## proud_indian

*Phones worth Rs 94K cr to be made in India in FY17: Prasad*

August 30, 2016 | UPDATED 19:35 IST




New Delhi, Aug 30 (PTI) Around Rs 94,000 crore worth of mobile phones are expected to be assembled in India this year, a jump of 74 per cent over last fiscal, government said today.

"In terms of value, it (mobile phone manufacturing) has increased by 185 per cent. In 2014-15, mobile phones worth Rs 19,000 crore were made in India. In 2015-16, it increased to Rs 54,000 crore," IT Minister Ravi Shankar Prasad said at an event here.
The number is likely to touch Rs 94,000 crore in 2016-17, he added.

In volume terms, only six crore units of mobile phones were manufactured in 2014-15 in the country, which reached 11 crore units in 2015-16, rising 83 per cent.

Prasad said the government has set up dedicated Electronic Manufacturing Clusters (EMC) in different parts of India for enhancing electronic manufacturing.

"We offered better tax regime and incentives under MSIPS for electronics manufacturing in India," he said.

As a result of these steps, he added, FDI in electronic manufacturing touched an all-time high of Rs 1.23 lakh crore in 2016 from Rs 11,000 crore in 2014.

India is one of the fastest growing smartphone markets globally. During the second quarter of 2016-17, smartphone market in developed countries grew at 4.3 per cent, while that in developing markets (other than India) was up 9.9 per cent.
The Indian smartphone market grew 15 per cent.

Helped by various government schemes to promote local manufacturing, 25 handset makers have started their production in India.

Also, 37 new mobile phone manufacturing units have already come up, while 37,500 new jobs have been created, Prasad said inaugurating the new manufacturing facility of Chinese phone company LeEco. 

http://indiatoday.intoday.in/story/...be-made-in-india-in-fy17-prasad/1/752564.html

​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## proud_indian

*Adani's solar equipment mfg facility may commence by year-end*

*Gautam Adani-led Adani Enterprises is expecting to commission the first phase of its solar power equipment facility being set up in Gujarat by year-end, a senior company official said*

PTI  | Aug 30, 2016, 04.52 PM IST






​ 
Mumbai: Gautam Adani-led Adani Enterprises is expecting to commission the first phase of its solar power equipment facility being set up in Gujarat by year-end, a senior company official said.

"The first phase of the project in which we are manufacturing solar modules and solar photo-voltaic cells is expected to get commissioned by the end of 2016," the company's Chief Executive, Solar Manufacturing, Samir Vora told reporters here today.

In the first phase, the company, which has set up a special purpose vehicle (SPV) Mundra Solar PV for the project, is setting up 1,200 MW of manufacturing capacity and will invest Rs 2,000 crore.

"Our plan is to set up the country's largest vertically integrated manufacturing facility to support solar power ecosystem of India and create an end-to-end solar power play from manufacturing to generation," he said.

In the second phase, Vora said, the company will not only enhance the capacity to 2,000 MW but also manufacture other components like silicon wafers, PV back sheets among others.
The second phase of the project is likely to go operational in the second quarter (April-June) of 2017.

"This facility will vertically integrate all aspects of solar panel production on site, including polysilicon refining, ingots, wafers, cells, PV back sheets and panels production, with a broader ecosystem involving extended supply chain for raw materials and consumables," he said.

Vora further said over a period, the company may also consider exporting the products to markets like the USA and Europe.

"There is a good demand for these products in the domestic as well as international markets. Once we have sufficient capacities, we will consider exporting them to markets like the USA and Europe," he added.

At present, the company has a constructed solar power generation capacity of 648 MW in Tamil Nadu and plans to increase it to 10000 MW by 2022.

http://energy.economictimes.indiati...fg-facility-may-commence-by-year-end/53929131​

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nilgiri

Nilgiri said:


> http://indianexpress.com/article/in...gurates-first-phase-of-sauni-project-3003579/



As an aside to this video:

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...om-being-washed-away/articleshow/53929877.cms

*PM Modi notices danger, saves DD cameraman from being washed away*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

I will miss RR!...but his successor has good continuity at least.






@Bilal9 

@Dungeness This is a brief synopsis from what we discussed on the other thread.


----------



## Dungeness

Thanks for sharing.

He seems to be on conservative side and more cautious about his words, in relative to your financial minister. I agree with him "implement, implement, implement". I said it before, India never lacks plans, it lacks implementation of plans. 

What happened to him? Quitting?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Dungeness said:


> Thanks for sharing.
> 
> He seems to be on conservative side and more cautious about his words, in relative to your financial minister. I agree with him "implement, implement, implement". I said it before, India never lacks plans, it lacks implementation of plans.
> 
> What happened to him? Quitting?



Yah he is finishing his tenure and being replaced by his right hand guy Urjit Patel soon. 

Mind you he will still be in touch I imagine...the two have worked quite closely together in the past few years....Urjit did much of the leg work in a lot of the policy making details...and I am sure he will still talk to RR (who I think is going back to teaching) a lot for advice and consultations etc.


----------



## raj76

हरे कृष्ण हरे कृष्ण,कृष्ण कृष्ण हरे हरे
हरे राम हरे राम, राम राम हरे हरे
31-08-2016

#Economy:Govt announced that it has decided to issue fifth tranche of Sovereign Gold Bonds in consultation with the RBI. Applications for the bonds will be accepted from September 1, 2016 to September 9, 2016.

#Finance:Govt approved 16 highway projects in 11 states to be executed at a cost of Rs 7,457 crore.

#The Income Tax deptt has seized an all-time high value of cash and jewellery, while Rs 3,360 crore unpaid taxes have been surrendered this year as part of its enhanced crackdown against black money holders in the country. I-Tax searches this year have beaten all records of the last about five years in terms of number of such actions conducted, seizures made and subsequently the untaxed income brought to the Govt coffers.

#Investors and entities who lent money to trade on the now defunct NSEL are facing heat from i.tax. Some of the 13,000 investors have received notices seeking details, among others, of source of funds, bad debt claimed during assessment years 2014-15 and 2015-16 and of investments made in NSEL.

#Mera Bharat Mahaan:The draft vehicle scrapping policy would offer a combined benefit of Rs 14000 crore to the Centre and states and drive the auto industry growth by 22 %.

भारत माता की जय

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shravan#22580

Ankit Kumar 002 said:


> Yes, but now most are restricted at 110. Some from MGS even at 100 due to age.


Yeah! Age bugs everyone, including trains

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## luckych

*Indian economy grows 7.1 percent in June quarter - govt*
http://in.reuters.com/article/india-economy-gdp-june-idINKCN1161JA


----------



## ahojunk

*Railways exploring ways to run trains at 500kmph*
Aug 31, 2016, 07.28 PM IST






_*Indian Railways is emerging technologies available in the world, including levitation technology*_

*HIGHLIGHTS
• Railways will organise a global meet to explore the possibilities of introducing ultra-high speed technology to run trains
• The conference has evoked interest from all major players
• Emerging technologies can easily take a train's speed beyond 350kmph. A top speed of 500kmph is also not a distant dream*


NEW DELHI: Moving ahead on its Mission 350 Plus, Railways will organise a global meet to explore the possibilities of introducing ultra-high speed technology to run trains at a speed of 500 km per hour.

"Railway Minister Suresh Prabhu has envisioned Mission 350 Plus in which the Railways should enter the futuristic field of ultra-high speed rail network and work towards building an Indian technology which is economical and on par with the best," Rolling Stock Member Hemant Kumar said on Wednesday.

Accordingly, Railways has floated an Expression of Interest (EoI) tender for developing, constructing and running ultra-high speed railway system in India on PPP basis.

The last date for the EoI is September 6 and so far four global players from have shown interest in the project, a senior railway official said.

It is expected that the EoI will give a full view of emerging technologies available in the world in this frontier area of railway technology and enable Indian Railways to move to the next step of sanctioning a project.

Trains can run at more than 350 km per hour speed with the use of levitation technology which is operational in Germany, China and Japan, among other countries, he said.

In order to take this mission further, Railways is organising a one-day international conference on September 2 here on technology for ultra high speed rolling stock for operation at maximum speeds of 500 kmph and above.

Kumar said the conference has been organised to bring focus on development ultra-high speed railway systems+ in the country.

"This will create a confluence of minds and ideas from across the globe and become a catalyst for a major transformation of Indian Railways to an ultra modern railway system, on par with the best," Kumar added.

The conference has evoked interest from all major players in the field of ultra-high speed including Germany, USA, Japan, Switzerland and Spain.

Kumar said, "The Railway Minister's vision is to make rolling stock the driver for this major shift from India being a technology importer and manufacturer to becoming a developer and designer for futuristic rolling stock technologies."

HyperLoop Transport Technology from USA, Quadralev USA, Talgo from Spain, RTRI Japan, Siemens Germany, Knorr Bremse, Germany, Prose Switzerland are expected to participate in the meet.

Besides, delegates numbering about 500 from railways, Indian industry, diplomatic community, international industry, federations of unions in railways are likely to attend the conference.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ankit Kumar 002

International conference on Technology for Ultra High Speed rolling stock 

A first ever International conference in India on Technology for Ultra High speed rolling stock for operation at maximum speeds of 500 kmph and above is being held under the aegis of Institute of Rolling Stock Engineers (IRSE) and Indian Railways Service of Mechanical Engineers Association supported by Indian Railways , Railway PSUs RITES and Konkan Railway Corporation Limited. This one day conference shall be held in New Delhi on the 2nd September 2016. Minister for Railways , Shri Suresh Prabhakar Prabhu will be the Chief Guest. Minister of State (Independent Charge) for Communications and Minister of State for Railways Shri Manoj Sinha, Minister of State for Railways, Shri Rajen Gohain will also grace the occasion. Niti Aayog Members , Dr. Bibek Debroy, Senior Government officials including Railway Board Chairman and Members, Secretary level officers from related Ministries, Chairman ISRO, leaders of Industrial federations and leaders from the Industry shall also be present on this momentous occasion. 

Briefing the media about this Conference, Member Rolling Stock, Railway Board Shri Hemant Kumar, that Minister of Railways Shri Suresh Prabhakar Prabhu envisioned that Indian Railways should enter the futuristic field of Ultra high Speed Railways now and work towards building an Indian Technology which is economical and at par with the best. His vision is to make rolling stock the driver for this major shift from India being a technology importer and manufacturer to becoming a developer and designer for futuristic rolling stock technologies. The conference has been organized with the purpose of bring focus on development ultra high speed railway systems in India. This will create a confluence of minds and ideas from across the globe and become a catalyst for a major transformation of Indian Railways to an ultra modern Railway system, at par with the best. 

The conference has evoked interest from all majors in the field of Ultra High Speed. Leaders like HyperLoop Transport Technology, USA, Quadralev USA, Talgo, Spain, RTRI Japan, Siemens Germany, Knorr Bremse, Germany , Prose Switzerland shall be participating. Delegates numbering about 500 from Railways, Indian Industry, Diplomatic Community , international Industry, Federations of Unions in Railways etc. 

This conference comes immediately before opening of an Expression of Interest tender for developing, constructing and running a Ultra High Speed Railway system in India on PPP basis. It is expected that the EOI will give a full view of emerging technologies available in the world in this frontier area of railway technology and enable Indian Railway to move to the next step of sanctioning a project. 

***
AKS/AK/MKV 
(Release ID :149403)

@anant_s No Chinese representative?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nilgiri

@anant_s @PARIKRAMA @Abingdonboy @proud_indian @Local_Legend @Ankit Kumar 002

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Nilgiri



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## raj76

हरे कृष्ण हरे कृष्ण,कृष्ण कृष्ण हरे हरे
हरे राम हरे राम, राम राम हरे हरे
01-09-2016

#Economy:Expansion of India's core sector slowed to 3.2% in July compared with a 5.2% growth in June. Among the eight sectors that make up the core sector, which itself has a 38% weight in the IIP, refinery output grew the fastest at 13.7% followed by coal whose output rose 5.1%.

#Finance:In a move to get stalled construction projects moving, the Cabinet approved new arbitration norms that will help in quicker resolutions for companies.Under the new norms, the Govt will release 75% of amounts against margin free guarantee in cases where arbitral awards have been given but have been contested.The amount released will be used by contractors to complete projects or pay off debts.

#Petrol prices hiked by Rs 3.38/litre, diesel up by Rs 2.67/litre.

#The Govt has fast tracked the operationalisation of the new Benami law, which will complete its framework for tackling black money generation. The Benami law complements a law passed earlier to discourage parking of illicit funds overseas.

#Mera Bharat Mahaan: Moving ahead on its Mission 350 Plus, Railways will organise a global meet to explore the possibilities of introducing ultra-high speed technology to run trains at a speed of 500 km per hour.

भारत माता की जय


----------



## Kraitcorp

I wasnt sure if I should post it here. These are'nt anything less by any standards .




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10154491879994594









__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10154492391299594









__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10154491416019594









__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10154487908719594









__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10154481526914594

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dungeness

Nilgiri said:


> *Arvind Panagariya sees good monsoon and reforms pushing growth to 8% this year *
> 
> NEW DELHI: India's economy will accelerate to 8 per cent growth in the current financial year thanks to a good monsoon, policy reforms and PM Narendra Modi's focus on implementation at the grassroots level, Niti Aayog Vice-ChairmanArvind Panagariya told ET in an interview. And, unlike most others, he also sees private investment doing better this year.
> 
> He also said India has strongly opposed the language of the draft on intellectual property protection to be taken up at the upcoming G20 meeting in Beijing, signalling the government's firm stand against any move by developed nations to undermine the flexibility the country enjoys under the existing multilateral regime. The eminent economist is also India's Sherpa at G20.
> 
> Panagariya expects growth to hasten from 7.6 per cent in FY16.
> 
> "I feel we should cross 8 per cent because nothing I see takes away from what we had last year," Panagariya said. "Good monsoon is a big mood lifter and so are the series of reforms carried out though they have a lag effect."
> 
> Private investment should also pick up this year. "You will begin to see a little turnaround in the sectors that were really down, for example steel and construction sector. It is not obviously upbeat but these sectors are getting out of that mood," he said.
> 
> While the prime minister's focus is on execution and implementation, changes in land and labour laws will happen only when the government has numbers in the Rajya Sabha, where it currently lacks a majority.
> 
> "These have to happen through states," he added, while pointing out that some states were already framing progressive labour and land laws.
> 
> With regard to G20, he said India has maintained that its policy on intellectual property rights (IPR) is consistent with the agreement on Trade-Related Aspects of Intellectual Property Rights (TRIPS).
> 
> According to Panagariya, the IPR framework being proposed at G20 is not TRIPS-plus in the explicit sense but there is some language that could be subject to interpretation and the view is not to leave any room for ambiguity.
> 
> "There is a certain flexibility that we have under the TRIPS agreement and anything that dilutes that flexibility is not acceptable to India," Panagariya said ahead of the G20 summit in China on September 4-5. "Right now, these documents have some language where people in DIPP (Department of Industrial Policy & Promotion) feel that it impinges a bit. We have to fight it out at the summit."
> 
> In recent years, developing countries have faced pressure to include restrictive conditions in patent laws other than those required by the TRIPS agreement. These are known as TRIPS plus provisions. Also, the US has repeatedly raised concerns over India's patent regime.
> 
> http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...rowth-to-8-this-year/articleshow/53918645.cms




8%, 10%... For some reason, lots of Indian politicians tend to hold a wishful thinking , which makes RBI Chairman Mr. Raghuram Rajan the Mr. Right.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kraitcorp

*India jumps 19 places in World bank's Logistics Performance Index*

NEW DELHI: India has now been ranked 35 amongst 160 countries compared to rank of 54 in Logistics Performance Index (LPI) 2016. This is a jump of 19 places. The World Bank has recently released a Logistics Performance Index (LPI) 2016 report titled "Connecting to Complete 2016". The Logistics Performance Index Report is published by World Bank every two years.Release added further that in terms of the six-components of the LPI i.e. Customs, Infrastructure, International Shipments, Logistics Quality and Competence, Tracking and Tracing, and Timeliness, India's ranking is 38, 36, 39, 32, 33 and 42 respectively.

The LPI is an interactive benchmarking tool created to help countries identify the challenges and opportunities they face in their performance on trade logistics and what they can do to improve their performance.
The LPI is based on a worldwide survey of stakeholders on the ground providing feedback on the logistics "friendliness" of the countries in which they operate and those with which they trade. They combine in-depth knowledge of the countries in which they operate with informed qualitative assessments of other countries where they trade and have experience of global logistics environment.
Improvement in India's rank in Logistics Performance Index adequately establishes steady performance in our competitiveness in manufacturing and trade that also acts as one of the growth driver of Make in India Programme.

Rank:

China: 27
India: 35 Not bad by Our Modi Govt
http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...cs-Performance-Index/articleshow/53946210.cms

http://lpi.worldbank.org/international/global/2016

http://lpi.worldbank.org/international/global/2016?dl=true

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nilgiri

Dungeness said:


> 8%, 10%... For some reason, lots of Indian politicians tend to hold a wishful thinking , which makes RBI Chairman Mr. Raghuram Rajan the Mr. Right.



Um Arvind Panagriya is not a politician 



Kraitcorp said:


> *India jumps 19 places in World bank's Logistics Performance Index*
> 
> NEW DELHI: India has now been ranked 35 amongst 160 countries compared to rank of 54 in Logistics Performance Index (LPI) 2016. This is a jump of 19 places. The World Bank has recently released a Logistics Performance Index (LPI) 2016 report titled "Connecting to Complete 2016". The Logistics Performance Index Report is published by World Bank every two years.Release added further that in terms of the six-components of the LPI i.e. Customs, Infrastructure, International Shipments, Logistics Quality and Competence, Tracking and Tracing, and Timeliness, India's ranking is 38, 36, 39, 32, 33 and 42 respectively.
> 
> The LPI is an interactive benchmarking tool created to help countries identify the challenges and opportunities they face in their performance on trade logistics and what they can do to improve their performance.
> The LPI is based on a worldwide survey of stakeholders on the ground providing feedback on the logistics "friendliness" of the countries in which they operate and those with which they trade. They combine in-depth knowledge of the countries in which they operate with informed qualitative assessments of other countries where they trade and have experience of global logistics environment.
> Improvement in India's rank in Logistics Performance Index adequately establishes steady performance in our competitiveness in manufacturing and trade that also acts as one of the growth driver of Make in India Programme.
> 
> Rank:
> 
> China: 27
> India: 35 Not bad by Our Modi Govt
> http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...cs-Performance-Index/articleshow/53946210.cms
> 
> http://lpi.worldbank.org/international/global/2016
> 
> http://lpi.worldbank.org/international/global/2016?dl=true



old news bro


----------



## Dungeness

Nilgiri said:


> Um Arvind Panagriya is not a politician
> 
> 
> 
> old news bro




Did you read today's data?


----------



## anant_s

@ahojunk Congratulations on your promotion brother



Ankit Kumar 002 said:


> No Chinese representative?


Ankit, i believe this is a conference only and Chinese participation not there, shouldn't be taken as absence of Chinese participation in future HST projects in India. 
I think we still have to go a very long way as far as implementation of HST projects on large scale is concerned and honestly unless railway turns massively profitable, it will be an uphill task to find finances for these niche projects.
I once had a discussion on this topic from Chinese perspective with @AndrewJin and would like to share it with you all.
China didn't implement HST in one go and went in an incremental manner. They started in mid 70s and segregated freight and passenger traffic and wherever required constructed new lines for either freight or passenger, depending on what generates more revenue.
After this more lines were available for exclusive passenger traffic and these were then upgraded for higher speeds by incorporating better vehicle technology (Locos and train rakes), safety and communications. Freight lines were moved away from crowded locations to reduce cost (such as cities).
Once Passenger train speeds increased, it attracted more traffic allowing Railways to generate surplus capacity (money wise) to introduce higher fare and faster trains and it became basis of genuine 250+ HST lines which as i believe is already increased to 20,000+ kms of upto 350kph speed lines.

If you compare above situation with India, we are probably at a stage where we want to take up line segregation and introduction of HST (or semi HST) simultaneously. The trouble off course is to find money and resolve for all this. 7 that is why is say we are atleast 10-15 away from seeing some perceptible change on ground in this field.
Till then let some enjoy cocktail dinner that usually follow in such conferences.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Kraitcorp

Nilgiri said:


> Um Arvind Panagriya is not a politician
> 
> 
> 
> old news bro



OLD NEWS 
Aug 31, 2016, 05.32 PM IST


----------



## Nilgiri

Kraitcorp said:


> OLD NEWS
> Aug 31, 2016, 05.32 PM IST



Some journalist recycling stuff on slow news day? 

https://defence.pk/threads/india-ju...-global-logistics-performance-ranking.438121/



Dungeness said:


> Did you read today's data?



Sure. But did you dissect it component wise? I posted the video for example of this. There is a lot of underlying strength in this number, it should not be taken prima facie. For example manufacturing posted at 9.1%....there is a sustained recovery here.

There is an IIP index weightage problem that is also messing things up that will need more data backlog (series wise which should happen in about a year) to help correct.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kraitcorp

Nilgiri said:


> Some journalist recycling stuff on slow news day?
> 
> https://defence.pk/threads/india-ju...-global-logistics-performance-ranking.438121/
> 
> 
> 
> Sure. But did you dissect it component wise? I posted the video for example of this. There is a lot of underlying strength in this number, it should not be taken prima facie. For example manufacturing posted at 9.3%....there is a sustained recovery here.



my bad

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

anant_s said:


> I think we still have to go a very long way as far as implementation of HST projects on large scale is concerned and honestly unless railway turns massively profitable, it will be an uphill task to find finances for these niche projects.
> I once had a discussion on this topic from Chinese perspective with @AndrewJin and would like to share it with you all.



Yes, I don't think they will be absent.
Actually, concerning the 500-600km/h HSR, we already have a unit of EMU which has been tested in lab and on one HSR at 380km/h, and it will test on Beijing-Shenyang HSR at 600km/h. The current highest speed in China is 480+km/h on Beijing-Shanghai HSR.

https://defence.pk/threads/chinese-...nal-translations.363685/page-123#post-8636733











anant_s said:


> China didn't implement HST in one go and went in an incremental manner. They started in mid 70s and segregated freight and passenger traffic and wherever required constructed new lines for either freight or passenger, depending on what generates more revenue.
> After this more lines were available for exclusive passenger traffic and these were then upgraded for higher speeds by incorporating better vehicle technology (Locos and train rakes), safety and communications. Freight lines were moved away from crowded locations to reduce cost (such as cities).





anant_s said:


> Once Passenger train speeds increased, it attracted more traffic allowing Railways to generate surplus capacity (money wise) to introduce higher fare and faster trains and it became basis of genuine 250+ HST lines which as i believe is already increased to 20,000+ kms of upto 350kph speed lines.


Another competitor of railway is road.
I think in India, many people choose <100km journey by railway?
In China, railway is all about mid-long distance.
Short distance journey is covered by bus, railway has no competitiveness until now (unless the current intercity HSR network matures).
And such bus is very cheap, a 50km bus journey in Shanghai from downtown to a suburban community is less than 5 yuan, on the urban expressway or rapid road.
When the urban expressways mature in India, I guess some passengers will choose road over railway...
In my province alone, we have 6200km long control-accessed expressway by 2015.
(In comparison, Germany has 12000km, with a geographic size double of my province)



anant_s said:


> If you compare above situation with India, we are probably at a stage where we want to take up line segregation and introduction of HST (or semi HST) simultaneously. The trouble off course is to find money and resolve for all this. 7 that is why is say we are atleast 10-15 away from seeing some perceptible change on ground in this field.
> Till then let some enjoy cocktail dinner that usually follow in such conferences.


Time-saving
India is also a founding member of AIIB, which will provide loans for infra.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## anant_s

A 22-year-old student who fell off a running train between Thane and Mulund on Wednesday afternoon was rescued by the motorman of another local who stopped his train to pick up the injured girl from the tracks. The good Samaritan then alerted station officials who rushed her to hospital in time.
Renuka Prajapati, a second year BSc student, was returning home to Kalwa after appearing for her college exams in Bhandup around 12pm in a slow local, when she fell off the footboard of the train.
Central Railway is proud of Shri S.K. Sharma, who was the motorman of the train.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Echo_419

AndrewJin said:


> Yes, I don't think they will be absent.
> Actually, concerning the 500-600km/h HSR, we already have a unit of EMU which has been tested in lab and on one HSR at 380km/h, and it will test on Beijing-Shenyang HSR at 600km/h. The current highest speed in China is 480+km/h on Beijing-Shanghai HSR.
> 
> https://defence.pk/threads/chinese-...nal-translations.363685/page-123#post-8636733
> View attachment 330483
> View attachment 330482
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another competitor of railway is road.
> I think in India, many people choose <100km journey by railway?
> In China, railway is all about mid-long distance.
> Short distance journey is covered by bus, railway has no competitiveness until now (unless the current intercity HSR network matures).
> And such bus is very cheap, a 50km bus journey in Shanghai from downtown to a suburban community is less than 5 yuan, on the urban expressway or rapid road.
> When the urban expressways mature in India, I guess some passengers will choose road over railway...
> In my province alone, we have 6200km long control-accessed expressway by 2015.
> (In comparison, Germany has 12000km, with a geographic size double of my province)
> 
> 
> Time-saving
> India is also a founding member of AIIB, which will provide loans for infra.



I have high hopes with AIIB

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kraitcorp



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## MKC

*Reliance AGM: Mukesh Ambani's 45-minute speech cost Bharti, Idea Rs 13,800 crore*
Amit Mudgill| Sep 1, 2016, 02.49 PM IST



In what could be the worst nightmare for Bharti Airtel, Mukesh Ambani said Reliance Jio would offer free voice... Shares of telecom incumbents such as Bharti Airtel, Idea Cellular and Reliance Communications nosedived up to 9 per cent on Thursday, as challenger Reliance Jio priced data tariff for its services at as low as Rs 50/GB, kicking off a tariff war.

In what could be the worst nightmare for Bharti Airtel, the current market leader, Mukesh Ambani said Reliance Jio would offer free voice services to its active users.

Shares of Bharti Airtel slumped 8.99 per cent to hit a low of Rs 302 on BSE. Shares of Idea Cellular, the third largest telecom subscriber, crashed 9.09 per cent to hit a 52-week low of Rs 85. Within 45 minutes of Mukesh Ambani Reliance AGM, Bharti lost Rs 12,000 crore in market capitalisation, while Idea Cellular eroded Rs 2,800 crore in market value.

Reliance Communications, the fourth largest operator by subscriber base, plunged 6.49 per cent to Rs 50.40.

"All voice calls for Jio customers will be absolutely free," Ambani said. Roaming charges will also be zero, Ambani said. In addition, Jio will offer data at Rs 50 per GB (base rate) against current rate of Rs 250/GB charged by peers. Jio will launch 10 plans.

"We have price points starting from Rs 19 for the occasional data user, to a monthly rate of Rs 149 plan for the light data user and all the way up to a monthly Rs 4,999 plan for the heaviest data user," Ambani said.

The venture, Reliance Jio Infocomm, will be the world's biggest startup with an investment of Rs 1,50,000 crore, the company had said in March. It is believed that the company's subscriber base has already swelled to 25 million during trials. W

The RIL Chairman said Reliance Jio plans to cover 90 per cent of India's population by March 2017. The company will introduce 4G handsets at as low as Rs 2,999, Ambani said.


At present, Jio's network covers 18,000 cities and two lakh villages. A set of apps that Jio offers will be free for active subscribers till December 2017, Ambani said.




"All voice calls for Jio customers will be absolutely free," Ambani said. Roaming charges will also be zero, Ambani added.
Incumbent players were tightening their belts and had announced various schemes to retain existing subscribers "We continue to remain cautious on the sector in the light of the twin risks of Jio's impending launch and the upcoming spectrum auction," Credit Suisse said in a note.




Goldman Sachs in a note said that the response to this new entrant has been positive, with long queues in company stores. "We expect Jio to garner 35 million subscribers over the next two years, with data volume growth for incumbents slowing to 50 per cent in FY17E from 70 per cent in FY16,"it said.

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...book.com&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=TOI

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ankit Kumar 002

01-September, 2016 15:05 IST
Ministry of Railways Signs Joint Venture Agreement with the Govt. of Kerala 

In the august presence of Minister of Railways, Shri Suresh Prabhakar Prabhu a Joint Venture Agreement was signed today i.e. 1st September, 2016 between Ministry of Railways and Government of Kerala for developing railway infrastructure in the State. Chairman, Railway Board, Shri Ashok Kumar Mital, Member Engineering, Shri Aditya Kumar Mittal and other Board Members, and other senior officials were also present on the occasion. The JV Agreement was signed by Shri S.C. Jain, Executive Director(Works) on behalf of Railways whereas it was signed by Shri K.R. Jyothilal, Secretary, Department of Transport & Revenue (Devaswom) on behalf of Govt. of Kerala. 

Speaking on the occasion, Minister of Railways Shri Suresh Prabhakar Prabhu said that the signing of JV Agreements with the State Governments is a farsighted step of Ministry of Railways by which Railways want to work hand in glove with the State Governments for the development of railway infrastructure in the State. He said that these kinds of JV Agreement is the best example of cooperative federalism for development of the nation as envisioned by our Prime Minister. Shri Suresh Prabhu pointed out that Kerala has been neglected for too long and now concerted efforts are needed to develop its railway infrstrucutre. He said that Railway Ministry has given maximum allocation to Kerala during 2014-15 to 2016-17. He further said that Railways is also working on the re-development of Kochi and Ernakulam Stations of Kerala State. 

Speaking on the occasion, Chairman, Railway Board said that today’s JV Agreement will certainly fulfill the rail transport needs of the people of Kerala. He said that Railways want to extend railway network all over particularly in the States where demand is more and rail density is less. He said that railways has very limited resources and thus working in collaboration with the State Governments through JV Agreement can bring fruitful results for the people of the country. 

SILENT FEATURE OF THE AGREEMENT 

• Indian Railways has been playing a major role in national integration by connecting the remotest places and bringing people closer to each other. Railways receive a large number of demands for network expansion as a Railway line acts as an engine of growth for the area it serves. 

• Railways have a large shelf of ongoing New Line, Gauge Conversion and Doubling projects needing about Rs 3.86 lakh crores to complete. We have been trying to meet the aspirations of public within limited availability of funds. 

• To expedite the projects, Railways have been trying to mobilize resources through other than Gross Budgetary Support. Towards this mission, 10 State Governments have till now agreed to share the cost of 41 ongoing projects ranging from 25% to 67% of the project cost. Some States are providing land free of cost in addition to sharing of construction cost. 

• In view of the growing demands for Railway Lines in various States and huge requirement of funds to execute them, Hon’ble Minister for Railways has taken an initiative for setting up of Joint Ventures with States for focused project development, resource mobilization, land acquisition, project implementation and monitoring of critical rail projects. 

• Setting up of JVs will go a long way in identifying requirement of states keeping in line with other plans, finding avenues for funding of projects etc. Governments of Odisha, Haryana, Chhattisgarh and Gujarat have already signed JV agreement with Ministry of Railways for the same. 

• The present railway network density in Kerala is 2.70 Km per 100 square Km which is above national average 2.01 Km per 100 square Km. However, it is an established fact that the railway network density in the country as a whole needs to be improved and the States coming forward in this regard is a welcome step. 

• Signing of these JVs will go a long way in developing infrastructure in the State of Kerala. 

• The average outlay to Kerala in Railway Budget was Rs.821.0 crore during 2014-15 to 2016-17 which is an increase of 121% over the average outlay of 371.9 crore during 2009-10 to 2013-14. 

********


AKS/DK 
(Release ID :149435)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Local_Legend

*Rlys launches travel insurance for 92 paise*

The Indian Railways on Thursday launched an insurance scheme for passengers travelling on e-ticket, and a facility to book retiring rooms on hourly basis at stations.

Passengers with confirmed or RAC ticket, booked through the IRCTC website, will need to pay 92 paise as premium to get insurance coverage of up to Rs. 10 lakh in case of train accidents and other untoward incidents, including terrorist attack, dacoity, rioting, shooting or arson.

A passenger will be provided Rs. 10 lakh in case of death or permanent total disability and Rs. 7.5 lakh for permanent partial disability.

For hospital expenses, the insurance coverage will be up to Rs. 2 lakh.

In addition, Rs. 10,000 will be provided for transportation of mortal remains. There will be no refund of the premium in case of ticket cancellation, the Indian Railways said in a statement.

The Indian Railways have roped in Shriram General Insurance Company, ICICI Lombard and Royal Sundaram General Insurance for providing the cover.

The compensation claim has to be made within four months of the incident.

The insurance company is required to process the claim within 15 days of receipt of the required documents, the statement said.

http://www.thehindu.com/todays-paper/rlys-launches-travel-insurance-for-92-paise/article9062452.ece

*Security audit of railtracks, bridges sought*

Summary: So, it was high time the Railways thought about advance technology and sophisticated equipment to meet exigencies, he said. Routine test using ultrasound fault-detection system and train-attached oscillating modulation system which records the condition of the tracks should be used to ensure safety. The shuttle services operated by the Railways and the KSRTC were insufficient to meet the passenger needs. All coaches which are more than 25 years in service and old locomotives should be replaced, said C.E. In a memorandum, the confederation urged Union Minister for Railways Suresh Prabhu to consider the proposal to lay a third track in the entire State.



Some of the tracks in the State are in continuous operation for more than 150 years The Confederation of All India Rail Users Associations has demanded that the Indian Railways carry out a security audit of the rail tracks and rail bridges in the State in the wake of the derailment of the Thiruvananthapuram-Mangaluru Express on Sunday. A meeting of the confederation said that periodical inspection and thorough patrolling should be conducted since some of the existing tracks were in continuous operation for more than 150 years in Kerala. Routine test using ultrasound fault-detection system and train-attached oscillating modulation system which records the condition of the tracks should be used to ensure safety. All coaches which are more than 25 years in service and old locomotives should be replaced, said C.E. Chakkunny, working chairman of the confederation. In a memorandum, the confederation urged Union Minister for Railways Suresh Prabhu to consider the proposal to lay a third track in the entire State. 

The railway budget had proposed a plan in this regard in 2013. Mr. Chakkunny said the Railways took more than a day to partially restore the services after the derailment of 12 coaches near Karukutty railway station near Angamaly on August 28. Train services almost came to halt in the State. 

Source: http://www.thehindu.com/news/cities...-railtracks-bridges-sought/article9060944.ece


*Post Karukutty derailment, railways embarks on a safety trip*


KOLLAM: Following a directive from Union Railway Minister Suresh Prabhu, Thiruvananthapuram and Palakkad Railway Divisions have launched a safety audit. And it was in the wake of the Mangaluru Express derailment at Karukutty recently that the Union Minister issued the directive to Zonal Railways and Railway Divisions across the country to conduct a 14 day-long safety drive to avert similar mishaps in the future. According to Thiruvananthapuram Divisional Railway Manager(DRM) Prakash Bhutani, steps, including Ultrasonic Flaw Detection (USFD) of rail tracks will be conducted as part of the safety drive and a detailed report will be submitted to the Southern Railway Headquarters(HQ) in Chennai within a week. “Vulnerabilities, if any, will be rectified and the same will be reported to the HQ. Every month we conduct a safety audit in our Division and we have data on the flaws and issues. These will be included in the detailed report which might be submitted to the HQ on September 8 or 9. In order to address the derailment incidents, USFD of rail tracks will also be conducted,” the DRM said.

Meanwhile, Palakkad Additional Divisional Railway Manager T Rajkumar said steps, including track maintenance, replacement of outdated rail coaches and others will be initiated as part of the drive. The findings from the field, the measures initiated by the Division, the assistance required from the HQ as well as the Railway Board would be consolidated in the final report to be submitted to the headquarters on the conclusion of the drive, he added.

In his seven-point directive, the Rail Minister had urged the Zonal Railways and the Divisions to check track geometry on curves, conduct inspection of points and crossings as well as USFD of wheel burnt, besides replacement of switches and crossings. Prabhu also highlighted the fact that since derailments accounted for 50 per cent of all railway mishaps in the country, follow-up action on all the shortcomings and irregularities detected during the drive should be ensured.As has been the case, each and every train accident, including derailment, is inquired into either by the Commissioner of Railway Safety under the Ministry of Civil Aviation(MoCA) or Departmental Inquiry Committee to establish the reasons which led to the accident and to make suitable recommendations.
http://www.newindianexpress.com/sta...n-a-safety-trip/2016/09/02/article3608052.ece

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## raj76

हरे कृष्ण हरे कृष्ण,कृष्ण कृष्ण हरे हरे
हरे राम हरे राम, राम राम हरे हरे
02-09-2016

#Economy:Govt will seek Presidential assent for the landmark Constitution amendment bill for GST as 16 states have ratified the legislation.

#Finance: The successful implementation of PAHAL, effecting elimination of duplicate and ghost consumers, has resulted in estimated savings of more than Rs 21,000 crore. Today more than 160 million consumers registered under PAHAL are getting subsidy directly into their bank account.

#The CBDT today issued a fresh clarification exempting those who declare untaxed assets or income under the ongoing black money declaration window from enquiry during future raids. It is clarified that wherever in the course of search or survey operation, any document is found as a proof for having already filed a declaration under the Scheme, including acknowledgment issued by the I.tax Deptt for having filed a declaration, no enquiry would be made.

#Mera Bharat Mahaan:Eminent space scientist G Madhavan Nair said India should take steps to bring about a second green revolution and also integrate ancient wisdom with modern techniques to offer affordable health-care for the masses.

भारत माता की जय

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nilgiri

raj76 said:


> The successful implementation of PAHAL, effecting elimination of duplicate and ghost consumers, has resulted in estimated savings of more than Rs 21,000 crore. Today more than 160 million consumers registered under PAHAL are getting subsidy directly into their bank account.



Wow! @anant_s @PARIKRAMA @Abingdonboy

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## raj76



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Kraitcorp



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nilgiri

http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...wers-to-7-1-per-cent/articleshow/53972037.cms






========

Also like I mentioned earlier, there is a sustained recovery and acceleration in manufacturing:

Manufacturing PMI at 13-month high in August 

http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...month-high-in-august/articleshow/53957352.cms

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Abingdonboy

Coming soon @anant_s

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nilgiri

http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...t-from-key-pmo-group/articleshow/53987956.cms

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nilgiri



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## raj76

हरे कृष्ण हरे कृष्ण,कृष्ण कृष्ण हरे हरे
हरे राम हरे राम, राम राम हरे हरे
03-09-2016

#Economy: PM said he had thought of bringing out a White Paper on the state of economy after 10 years of UPA rule when NDA rode to power in 2014 but refrained from doing fearing it would hurt the country's interest. Two years of his rule has ended large corruption as also brought in the "biggest tax reform" of Goods and Services Tax.

#Finance:The Project Monitoring Group that works under the PMO has cleared 276 projects, stalled due to various reasons and accounting for investment of nearly Rs 10 lakh crore, in the last two years.

#LIC intends to dole out a bonus of up to 6% of the sum assured to policy holders this year on its 60th anniversary, a move that would help arrest sliding market share in the face of intend competition from private sector rivals and, a minor windfall for 17 crore policyholders.

#Mera Bharat Mahaan:The all-India strike by central trade unions affecting trade, transport, key manufacturing facilities and banking services caused an estimated loss of Rs 16,000-18,000 crore to the country's economy, an industry body said today.

भारत माता की जय

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ankit Kumar 002

Ministry of Railways
02-September, 2016 16:44 IST

Minister Of Railways inaugurated International Conference on Technology for Ultra High Speed Rolling Stock 

Minister of Railways Shri Suresh Prabhakar Prabhu today i.e. on 02.09.2016 inaugurated International Conference on Technology for Ultra High Speed Rolling Stock jointly organised by Institute of Rolling Stock Engineers (IRSE) and Indian Railways Service of Mechanical Engineers Association (IRSMEA) with active support of Indian Railways. Member Rolling Stock Railway Board Shri Hemant Kumar and Member Engineering Railway Board Shri A. K. Mittal and other Railway Board officials were also present on the occasion.

Speaking on the occasion, Minister of Railways Shri Suresh Prabhakar Prabhu said that advance technology always plays a great role in the nation building. He said that modernization of the Railways solely depend on the advance technology and thus Indian Railways which is the Lifeline of the country is in the process of developing/adopting ultra high speed technology in the interest of people of the country. He said that it is dream of Railways to take not more than 12 hours to travel from one part of India to the other and idea is to enhance the average speed of all trains, so that everyone benefits. In case of ultra high speed technology, Indian Railways wants to develop it, implement it under Make in India to use it indigenously and to be able to export it also. The focus point of the ultra high speed rolling stock is to enhance customer experience, safety, bring in speed and augment capacity. He further said that with focus on “Make in India” Campaign, Railways wants to develop a technology which will help railways in the long run.

A first ever International conference in India on Technology for Ultra High speed rolling stock for operation at maximum speeds of 500 kmph and above is being held under the aegis of Institute of Rolling Stock Engineers (IRSE) and Indian Railways Service of Mechanical Engineers Association supported by Indian Railways , Railway PSUs RITES and Konkan Railway Corporation Limited. 

The conference has evoked interest from all majors in the field of Ultra High Speed. Leaders like HyperLoop Transport Technology, USA, Quadralev USA, Talgo, Spain, RTRI Japan, Siemens Germany, Knorr Bremse, Germany , Prose Switzerland are participating. Delegates numbering about 500 from Railways, Indian Industry, Diplomatic Community, international Industry, Federations of Unions in Railways etc.
This conference is taking place immediately before opening of an Expression of Interest tender for developing, constructing and running a Ultra High Speed Railway system in India on PPP basis. It is expected that the EOI will give a full view of emerging technologies available in the world in this frontier area of railway technology and enable Indian Railway to move to the next step of sanctioning a project. 

Backgrounder for International Conference on
“Technology for Ultra High Speed Rolling Stock”

Ø Current operating speeds are 110 to 150 KMPH in general. There is only one train i.e. Gatiman Express which runs at 160 KMPH between Delhi and Agra.

Ø Indian Railways also producing in-house 200 KMPH fit rake based on LHB technology at Rail Coach Factory, Kapurthala which is expected to be turned out before 31st October, 2016. Also, a high speed diesel multiple unit rake capable of running at 160 KMPH with potential upto 200 KMPH is under design and manufacture at ICF, Chennai. This rake will come out next year.

Ø These efforts have so far been to achieve semi high speed i.e. 160 to 200 KMPH on Indian Railways. 9 corridors have been identified for semi high speed - Delhi-Agra, Delhi-Chandigarh, Delhi-Kanpur, Nagpur-Bilaspur, Mysore-Bangalore-Chennai, Mumbai-Goa, Mumbai-Ahmedabad, Chennai-Hyderabad, Nagpur-Secunderabad.

Ø There has also been a concept proving trial of Talgo type rakes which has been tested upto 180 KMPH on existing track. These exploration are also in the area of semi high speed.

Ø IR have decided to built a high speed corridor based on Shinkansen technology of Japan between Ahmedabad to Mumbai with capable of running at 300 KMPH. Further, five feasibility studies are in progress for Mumbai-Delhi, Mumbai-Chennai, Delhi-Kolkata, Mumbai-Nagpur.

Ø However, all developments on IR have so far been based on Transfer of Technology (ToT) and further improvisation and developments at local level. As a result there has always been a gap in Railway technology between the developed World and India.

Ø Ministry of Railways have taken a visionary step to develop a ultra high speed railway technology capable of running upto at 500 KMPH and beyond. The example of ISRO is being followed for creating cutting edge technology in India to put a country amongst the leading nations of future Railway technology in the World.

Ø Types of ultra high speed technologies

· Maglev – conventional Maglev design is based on repulsion technology which has been developed by Germany and used in China. Another type of repulsion based Maglev technology has been developed by Japan. South Korea is also working on similar concept.

· Quadlev – this is ‘Attraction’ based Maglev technology at conceptual and lab test level, developed by Dr. James R. Powell of USA who is also one of the inventors of Maglev technology. This technology promises to transport both passengers and goods at much lower costs as compared to conventional Maglev.

· Hyper Loop technology – This technology was originally conceived by Mr. Elon Reeve Musk, CEO - Tesla Motors. This consists of passenger or goods carrying capsule like vehicles travelling inside an evacuated concrete pipe. The capsule is suspended inside the tube using Maglev principles. This technology is still under development and concept proving. However, this has capacity to travel at speeds exceeding 1000 KMPH at much lesser energy consumption as compared to conventional trains.

Ø Indian Railways have decided to join the global scientific and technical community involved in development of ultra high speed railway technology as a futuristic step. An Expression of Interest has been floated to build a development centre, a trial track of 15 km to be later extended to 250 to 500 KM distance on PPP basis. If a suitable technology is identified in this process, a project sanction will be considered for further development.

Ø Present Conference is yet another step in this direction. Institute of Rolling Stock Engineers and Indian Railways Service of Mechanical Engineers Association have come together with the support of Indian Railways, RITES and KRCL to organize this first ever Conference of its type in India.

Ø The Conference despite a short notice has attracted participation from Japan, Spain, USA, Germany and Switzerland. Participants from China and South Korea could not join because of paucity of time. However, there presence is expected in the delegates in this Conference.
Ø This one day Conference is focussing on available ultra high speed rolling stock technology, support systems technologies and initiate the dialogue for further development.
Ø It is hoped that in coming years India will join this elite club of ultra high speed railways by developing a technology of its own.
Ø The cost of ultra high speed technology particularly Maglev at present is higher and is comparable to underground metro systems. However, potential exists to develop technologies with much lesser cost then even elevated metro systems.
Ø This Conference will help Indian Railways in their plan to completely metamorphosise into a modern and efficient railway system in the future capable of providing safe reliable and comfortable ultra high speed travel.
***
AKS/MKV/DK

(Release ID :149478)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nilgiri



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Kraitcorp

*Israel In India: How they are helping our farmers

Israel and India are joining hands to benefit the farmers of Haryana under the Indo Israel Agricultural Project, Gharaunda Karnal. The Center of Excellence provides a suitable platform for a rapid transfer of Israeli know how and new agricultural technologies to the farmers. Seedlings of Cucumbers are transplanted in a soilless media for season 2016-2017 at the Center of Excellence Gharaunda Karnal.















Capsicum Seedlings: 
Indo Israel vegetable Center of Excellence at Haryana Karnal Gharaunda led by Dr. Satyender Yadav.Director Horticulture, heading the Coe and acts as the IIAP Vegetable Cluster Head. The IIAP consists of seven vegetable IIAP Centres across India in various states. Sharing the first batch of capsicum seedlings for the
season 2016-2017 were released to the farmers of Haryana.

The seedlings benefit the farmer by enabling her/him to start the season with high quality, healthy & uniform plants. It is a sustainable pillar of our Indo Israel partnership of MASHAV, MIDH & the partnering state, in this case the state of Haryana.











MASHAV counsellor in India DanAlluf turns Citizen Journalist and interviews Indian Farmer on the success story of Date Farming in Bhuj Gujarat. 
IIAP is aiming to benefit the farmer by sharing Israeli knowledge and transferring agricultural technology. It's a partnership in which the Indian partner, ministry of agriculture MIDH, is identifying the Key crops and the Israel Partner, MASHAV, is defining and guiding the value chain.
The partnering state (currently 9 states are part of the IIAP) will implement the Agriculture solutions within a CoE. 





 https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1100552236658240





he Indo Israel Agriculture Project- More Crops for the Farmers of India. The Israeli expert for dates, Mr. Chaim Oren, demonstrates thinning a date bunch in order to receive a better and a bigger fruit





 https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1100697123310418




















Israel to help revive kesar's appeal: 

Rajkot: Israel's famed agriculture techniques that have turned deserts green will now help Junagadh farmers revive kesar mangoes, whose production is on a steady decline over the last few years. These cultivators will soon get hi-tech expertise from Israel to improve their yield and rejuvenate their old mango trees from the Centre of Excellence for Mango (CEM) that will shortly be inaugurated in Talala, the hub of kesar mango trade

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...revive-kesars-appeal/articleshow/52910365.cms*

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Nilgiri

I've always wondered why India never went into farming dates. Lots of demand and various areas should be good for cultivation. Guess it needed Israeli assistance for it to take off sustainably.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kraitcorp

Nilgiri said:


> I've always wondered why India never went into farming dates. Lots of demand and various areas should be good for cultivation. Guess it needed Israeli assistance for it to take off sustainably.



Israeli expertise is invaluable to our farmers. Eg: the drip irrigation technique, Using the bees to enhance productivity and yield. I am more interested in the their bee technology and how it can help our farmers

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## raj76

हरे कृष्ण हरे कृष्ण,कृष्ण कृष्ण हरे हरे
हरे राम हरे राम, राम राम हरे हरे
04-09-2016

#Economy: Policymakers in some quarters of the Govt favour a GST rate of around 16% to make the reform more acceptable and also ensure it does not add to inflationary pressures. The new fiscal framework could provide the Govt wiggle room so that if revenues take a hit because of the low tax rate, this space could be utilized till the biggest tax reform starts yielding.

#Finance:Railway Ministry is in advanced stages of finalising a proposal to create a $5 billion fund to finance its various infrastructure projects.

#Union Minister for Electronics and IT said with a vast digital eco-system in place, scientists should focus on innovation and come up with more "pro-people" information technology products.

#Mera Bharat Mahaan:Entrepreneurs should partner with Govt to tap a Rs10 lakh crore market of reusing waste products.The startup world found the union minister for road transport, highways and shipping, who promised speedier action to confront this national problem.

भारत माता की जय

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## anant_s

Power Collection Pantographs manufactured in India





High Speed High Current Duble collection Pan Pantograph for 25 kV AC





High Reach Pantograph for high Rise catenary (such as one proposed for WDFC)






Conventional 25 kV AC Pantograph







High Speed Pantograph fro Passenger Locomotives

Track Maintenance machines used by Indian Railways

*Levelling, lining and tamping machines*














The machine runs on a diesel engine and can go upto 100 kmph speed.

Tamping

Over a period of time, continuous train movement on rail distort the geometry of track layout and is required to be restored. This is done by Track Tamping machines.




Tamping tines pack the ballast under the sleeper to produce a stable sleeper bed.

Plasser & Theurer developed a mechanised technique for this purpose: the system of non-synchronous constant pressure tamping which in professional circles is regarded as pioneering and unequalled in quality. The tamping tines penetrate the ballast bed from above and compact the ballast under the sleeper with a squeezing movement. Two factors are decisive here. Firstly, all tamping tines work with the same pressure; and secondly, the tamping tines vibrate with the ideal frequency of exactly 35 Hz. This directional, linear vibration combined with the non-synchronous tine movement produces a homogeneously compacted ballast bed.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
5


----------



## Nilgiri

I am in favour of low GST as possible.

Less govt consumption as possible forces it to become more efficient. It will pass on a huge saving/capital injection to the consumers as goods become cheaper and this can really add legs to the economy when it most needs it (consumption boost). It also makes it hard for any future govt to increase the GST. It is an excellent check/balance to have (low starting GST rate)

Your thoughts @anant_s @PARIKRAMA @ranjeet @proud_indian @raj76 @Kraitcorp @Bilal9 @Ryuzaki @Levina @Abingdonboy

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## anant_s

Nilgiri said:


> I am in favour of low GST as possible.



I think that 18% limit being argued by Congress (& more importantly by industry) should be adhered to.
Anything higher is going to fuel inflation especially services sector cost rise and not many would like it.




States are already asking for a 20+% value for GST, but this would prove regressive move.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## raj76

@Nilgiri i agree to some extent but it is better to be on a safer side for 1st couple of years (state governments will panic and ask for more share in the beginning u will see)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anant_s

*Continuous action 3 Sleeper Tamping Machine*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nilgiri

raj76 said:


> @Nilgiri i agree to some extent but it is better to be on a safer side for 1st couple of years (state governments will panic and ask for more share in the beginning u will see)



BJP state govts can be told to suck it up.

Other govts can be made to look like anti-consumer, tax mongering bureaucrats if they persist.

That can be a great thing for BJP to use come election time...so I doubt the protests will be more than some tokenism.


----------



## Nilgiri

anant_s said:


> *Continuous action 3 Sleeper Tamping Machine*
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 331257
> View attachment 331258
> View attachment 331259
> View attachment 331260
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 331261



Was this imported or made in India?


----------



## anant_s

Nilgiri said:


> Was this imported or made in India?


Manufactured in India.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Kraitcorp

Nilgiri said:


> I am in favour of low GST as possible.
> 
> Less govt consumption as possible forces it to become more efficient. It will pass on a huge saving/capital injection to the consumers as goods become cheaper and this can really add legs to the economy when it most needs it (consumption boost). It also makes it hard for any future govt to increase the GST. It is an excellent check/balance to have (low starting GST rate)
> 
> Your thoughts @anant_s @PARIKRAMA @ranjeet @proud_indian @raj76 @Kraitcorp @Bilal9 @Ryuzaki @Levina @Abingdonboy



I think it really difficult to gauge and access the situation. At present we can speculate from the GST chart above.

The Act was passed in accordance with the provisions of Article 368 of the Constitution, and has been ratified by more than half of the State Legislatures, as required under Clause (2) of the said article. On 12 August 2016, Assam became the first state to ratify the bill.

*States and union territories of India that have ratified the Goods and Services Tax Bill.*

Assam (12 August)
Bihar (16 August)
Jharkhand (17 August)
Himachal Pradesh (22 August)
Chhattisgarh (22 August)
Gujarat (23 August)
Madhya Pradesh (24 August)
Delhi (24 August)
Nagaland (26 August)
Maharashtra (29 August)
Haryana (29 August)
Telangana (30 August)
Sikkim (30 August)
Mizoram (30 August)
Goa (31 August)
Odisha (1 September)
Puducherry (2 September)
Rajasthan (2 September)











Basically we are going to have two components: one levied by the Center ( Central GST), and the other levied by the States ( State GST). Rates for Central GST and State GST would be prescribed only close to GST bill implementation.

Does this mean we will have a unified rate for CGST and SGST is to be seen with all these state being onboard.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bilal9

Kraitcorp said:


> I think it really difficult to gauge and access the situation. At present we can speculate from the GST chart above.
> 
> The Act was passed in accordance with the provisions of Article 368 of the Constitution, and has been ratified by more than half of the State Legislatures, as required under Clause (2) of the said article. On 12 August 2016, Assam became the first state to ratify the bill.
> 
> *States and union territories of India that have ratified the Goods and Services Tax Bill.*
> 
> Assam (12 August)
> Bihar (16 August)
> Jharkhand (17 August)
> Himachal Pradesh (22 August)
> Chhattisgarh (22 August)
> Gujarat (23 August)
> Madhya Pradesh (24 August)
> Delhi (24 August)
> Nagaland (26 August)
> Maharashtra (29 August)
> Haryana (29 August)
> Telangana (30 August)
> Sikkim (30 August)
> Mizoram (30 August)
> Goa (31 August)
> Odisha (1 September)
> Puducherry (2 September)
> Rajasthan (2 September)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 331276
> 
> 
> Basically we are going to have two components: one levied by the Center ( Central GST), and the other levied by the States ( State GST). Rates for Central GST and State GST would be prescribed only close to GST bill implementation.
> 
> Does this mean we will have a unified rate for CGST and SGST is to be seen with all these state being onboard.



Well I'm not really surprised. 'Bangla' (AKA formerly West Bengal) hasn't ratified it. Any reason why?


----------



## Kraitcorp

Bilal9 said:


> Well I'm not really surprised. 'Bangla' (AKA formerly West Bengal) hasn't ratified it. Any reason why?



Even Kerala 'A left ruled state hasn't ratified it yet'. Now you get it I guess


----------



## Nilgiri

Bilal9 said:


> Well I'm not really surprised. 'Bangla' (AKA formerly West Bengal) hasn't ratified it. Any reason why?



Many states are still deliberating, its an ongoing process....without a set deadline.

But since the minimum threshold of 50% of states (by number) has been reached...the next step can proceed without having to wait for any more states to ratify.


----------



## kaykay

Bilal9 said:


> Well I'm not really surprised. 'Bangla' (AKA formerly West Bengal) hasn't ratified it. Any reason why?


Few states have their own sets of concerns like Bangla( Mamta's party supported GST bill in the parliament and helped it passing there) while others are not ratifying due to political reasons(Like states with communist parties). Eventually all states will ratify it in coming days.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indrajit

kaykay said:


> Few states have their own sets of concerns like Bangla( Mamta's party supported GST bill in the parliament and helped it passing there) while others are not ratifying due to political reasons(Like states with communist parties). Eventually all states will ratify it in coming days.



Mamata Bannerjee has a different problem, she's showing her displeasure with new rules from the centre demanding greater transparency about the funds spent. Just a regular mamata tantrum, nothing to do.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shravan#22580

anant_s said:


> Power Collection Pantographs manufactured in India
> 
> View attachment 331238
> 
> High Speed High Current Duble collection Pan Pantograph for 25 kV AC
> 
> View attachment 331239
> 
> High Reach Pantograph for high Rise catenary (such as one proposed for WDFC)
> 
> 
> View attachment 331240
> 
> Conventional 25 kV AC Pantograph
> 
> 
> View attachment 331241
> 
> 
> High Speed Pantograph fro Passenger Locomotives
> 
> Track Maintenance machines used by Indian Railways
> 
> *Levelling, lining and tamping machines*
> View attachment 331244
> 
> View attachment 331245
> 
> 
> View attachment 331248
> 
> 
> The machine runs on a diesel engine and can go upto 100 kmph speed.
> 
> Tamping
> 
> Over a period of time, continuous train movement on rail distort the geometry of track layout and is required to be restored. This is done by Track Tamping machines.
> View attachment 331247
> 
> Tamping tines pack the ballast under the sleeper to produce a stable sleeper bed.
> 
> Plasser & Theurer developed a mechanised technique for this purpose: the system of non-synchronous constant pressure tamping which in professional circles is regarded as pioneering and unequalled in quality. The tamping tines penetrate the ballast bed from above and compact the ballast under the sleeper with a squeezing movement. Two factors are decisive here. Firstly, all tamping tines work with the same pressure; and secondly, the tamping tines vibrate with the ideal frequency of exactly 35 Hz. This directional, linear vibration combined with the non-synchronous tine movement produces a homogeneously compacted ballast bed.


You got those Pantos from Stone India Page?
I can list out them
First one is ABO Air bellow
Second one is High Reach Panto
Third is AM-12
Fourth is AM-92


Ah, Yes, This is what I wanted from IR. 200 Km/h using LHBs.
Soon we could have lines of 200 km/h++. But the OHE . The OHE needs to be suitable for such speeds. Until they upgrade them, we cannot run those at such speeds,Who knows, They may use diesels like how they did with talgo in the Mathura-Palwal Section.



anant_s said:


> Power Collection Pantographs manufactured in India


That section is where TN express is fitted with Bankers. Twin WAG-7s, at times single WAG-9

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anant_s

Shravan#22580 said:


> You got those Pantos from Stone India Page?
> I can list out them
> First one is ABO Air bellow
> Second one is High Reach Panto
> Third is AM-12
> Fourth is AM-92
> 
> 
> Ah, Yes, This is what I wanted from IR. 200 Km/h using LHBs.
> Soon we could have lines of 200 km/h++. But the OHE . The OHE needs to be suitable for such speeds. Until they upgrade them, we cannot run those at such speeds,Who knows, They may use diesels like how they did with talgo in the Mathura-Palwal Section.


Yes, these are from Stone India.
Schunk too is manufacturing Pantographs in India, mostly for Sub Urban Metro Trains.
Existing Am92 pantographs can be used upto 225 kmph.



Shravan#22580 said:


> That section is where TN express is fitted with Bankers.


Yup Dharakhoh - Maramjhiri stations are ghat section.
But this is because The King 12621/22 is still running behind a WAP 4. With Royapuram shed now having a large WAP 7 fleet, hope they upgrade link for Tamil Nadu Express to a WAP 7 (like they have done for GT) and hopefully an LHB rake

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RISING SUN

http://m.economictimes.com/industry...lants-in-four-states/articleshow/54004083.cms

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RISING SUN

http://www.financialexpress.com/eco...r-manali-leh-new-railway-line-project/366472/
Strategic project but as always stuck in delays.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anant_s

RISING SUN said:


> http://www.financialexpress.com/eco...r-manali-leh-new-railway-line-project/366472/
> Strategic project but as always stuck in delays.


Let alone land, i'm not sure if IR has money for Bilaspur Mandi Leh project. its is much bigger engineering challenge than Kashmir Railway and Konkan railway combined.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ankit Kumar 002

Spanish Talgo to hold fresh trials next week 


After a not-so-successful trial of the Spanish-made Talgo train in August, the Indian Railways plans to test the train between New Delhi and Mumbai again. 
“We will be holding trials for Spanish Talgo next week again,” said Shailendra Singh, executive director, mechanical engineering, coaching in New Delhi on Friday.
In the earlier trials, Talgo was tested at a speed of 115km per hour (kmph) between Barailey and Moradabad, at 130-150kmph between Mathura and Palwal and at 18kmph between New Delhi and Mumbai. However, the last leg was affected due to water-logging on tracks, which delayed the train.
The Indian Railways is looking for options to increase the speed of its passenger and freight trains to decongest its network and accommodate the ever-increasing volumes.
Singh was speaking to reporters at the ‘International Conference on Technology for Ultra High Speed Rolling Stock’, jointly organised by the Institute of Rolling Stock Engineers and the Indian Railways Service of Mechanical Engineers Association.
The seminar was organised by the railways to explore ultra-high speed technology available across the world. The conference saw participation from HyperLoop Transport Technology (US), Quadralev (US), Talgo (Spain), RTRI (Japan), Siemens (Germany), Knorr Bremse (Germany) and Prose (Switzerland).
InfraCircle reported on 3 June about India’s plan to bring together Maglev train manufacturers to fulfill its need for speed.
“We will have two more trials from next week. The trials are for assessing the time between Delhi and Mumbai. These are the same trials that couldn’t go as planned the last time due to rain. The target for covering the distance is 12 hours. Though we have already achieved 12 hours, we just want to repeat and see if it can be achieved in less time. We want to come to India and manufacture it here. This is our idea, but with no transfer of technology,” said Elena Garcia de Rus, technical manager of Talgo. 
Talgo is a Spanish firm manufacturing semi-high-speed (160-250kmph) and high-speed (350kmph) passenger trains. Talgo has lightweight aluminum-bodied coaches with special features, which make these coaches travel 20% faster on curves.
At present, India’s fastest train is Gatimaan Express, which runs at a speed of 160kmph.
Experts believe that decongesting the network should be given preference.
“The most important thing for Indian railways today is to decongest the diamond quadrilateral (the rail network connecting the four metros–Delhi, Mumbai, Kolkata and Chennai). The capacity constraint on those lines needs to be addressed. So debottlenecking of capacity is of utmost importance,” said former Indian Railways’ Accounts Service officer Akhileshwar Sahay.
He added that apart from looking for high-speed trains, the railways should also look at enhancing line capacity.

http://www.vccircle.com/infracircle/spanish-talgo-hold-fresh-trials-next-week/

@anant_s I am getting a feeling that Indian Railways has actually made up its mind to use Talgo?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## anant_s

Ankit Kumar 002 said:


> Indian Railways has actually made up its mind to use Talgo?


Yes not many options either, tilting train is right now the easiest choice without having to do any work on tracks.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nilgiri



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Hulk

Abingdonboy said:


> Coming soon @anant_s


Which Engine is this, looks good?


----------



## Ankit Kumar 002

Hulk said:


> Which Engine is this, looks good?


12,000 hp locomotives by Alsthom which will be built here.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## raj76

हरे कृष्ण हरे कृष्ण,कृष्ण कृष्ण हरे हरे
हरे राम हरे राम, राम राम हरे हरे
05-09-2016

#Economy:A recent High Court verdict directing the central revenue authorities to refund service tax collected from three travel portals including MakeMyTrip may be challenged in Supreme Court by the Govt.

#Finance:Indian states await a big boost to their finances this year as they are on course to get an additional Rs 24,000 crore bounty or more from the Centre by way of the excise duty share on oil products this fiscal year, which is set to jump by around Rs 60,000 crore.

# Urjit Patel, the new Governor of RBI who has maintained a contrasting low-profile to outspoken and rockstar-like Raghuram Rajan, has his immediate task cut out -- finishing the 'unfinished agenda' of his predecessor on completing 'deep surgery' of banks and winning the war on inflation.

#Mera Bharat Mahaan:To supplementing existing supply chain networks and even building loyalty programmes for these kirana stores, startups hope to help a sector that still accounts for 90% of all retail purchases in the country and hopes to keep larger (better-funded) competitors at bay. At stake: bragging rights for a sector set to tip the $1 trillion mark by 2020.

भारत माता की जय

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy

Hulk said:


> Which Engine is this, looks good?









12,000HP double section freight electric locomotives from Alstom for the Eastern DFC. 800 of which are on order, with deliveries commencing in 2018.


http://www.alstom.com/press-centre/...uble-electric-locomotives-to-indian-railways/

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## anant_s

Nilgiri said:


>


This is Braking Assistance. Note that Lead loco is de-energized!



Hulk said:


> Which Engine is this, looks good?


This is a variant of Prima 2 from Alstom and is an 8 axle (Bo-Bo+Bo-Bo) 9,000 kW locomotive selected for Eastern DFC service in India. these are slated to arrive from 2019.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/772713378364035072

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## anant_s

*12 reasons why 59% of India thinks Suresh Prabhu is doing a good job with Railways *





About 59% of India, according to a survey released by Inshorts and Ipsos today, believes that railway passenger experience has improved. This number should be a booster for rail minister Suresh Prabhu. 
The last two years have seen Prabhu bringing in a slew of passenger-friendly reforms in his bid to pull the national transporter up from chronic under-investment and increase its spend by almost 285% over the next 5 years. 
Prabhu plan for a $5 billion fund for redevelopment of railway stations is also close to reality. The fund, which has a tenure of seven years, is part of the minister's push to create a world-class experience for passengers. 

So in the next few years when you book a train ticket, expect these 12 things 

*Reach any part of India in just 12 hours* 
Last month Prabhu announced four new categories of trains, one for unreserved passengers and three for reserved ones, which will be operational in the next couple of months. He has also announced bullet trains to reduce the travel time of the passengers considerably. Prabhu said his dream is to travel from one part of the country to another in 12 hours. Here's what in store 

a) Humsafar Express: A fully AC train with optional service for meals 

b) Tejas: It will showcase the future of train travel in India with operating speeds of 130 kmph 

c) Uday Express: Overnight double-decker train, which will run on busiest of routes. It will have 40% more passenger capacity 

d) Antyodaya Express: A superfast train for those travelling on long routes and will be fully unreserved 

*Connect while you travel* 
High-speed WiFi is already in place at key stations. Prabhu has a target of 400 stations by 2018. 

*Choose your food* 
Train passengers will soon be able to order burgers and pizzas of their choice on the Indian Railways website and have them delivered right to their coaches. For last-minute purchases, vendor boys will be waiting on platforms with ready-to-serve burgers, pizzas and Indian thalis. 

Leading quick service restaurants (QSR) such as Domino's Pizza, Burger King, Subway, KFC and Pizza Hut are opening up stores at railway stations. 

Passengers will also soon get to decide if they want to eat railway food, and not pay for it. They will have the option to drop meals while booking tickets in Rajdhanis and Shatabdis. 

*You are covered* 
Railways launched a scheme allowing a person to get an insurance cover of up to Rs 10 lakh on booking a train ticket online by paying less than one rupee. A person booking a train ticket through the IRCTC website will be able to opt for travel insurance cover for a premium of 92 paise only. 

*For the executives* 
Prabhu is bringing the airport experience to railway stations with new 'executive lounges'. IRCTC will be setting up these lounges at 49 locations, which will have facilities such as Wifi, buffet services, wash and change, concierge services for pre-departure and post-arrival assistance to passengers of all classes of travel. 

*Book a retiring room* 
Suresh Prabhu has announced that passengers can now book retiring rooms on an hourly basis instead of the usual 12 or 24-hour slots. This facility will permit passengers to book retiring rooms for a minimum of three hours and a maximum of 48 hours. 

*Increased number of coaches* 
You don't have to fret over limited Rajdhani, Shatabdi seats. The Railways have increased the number of coaches in these trains so that more people can be accommodated. 

*Go mobile* 
Mobile tickets are valid for all trains now. Not just that, online booking services will now be available in several regional languages as well. Automatic ticket vending machines have also been installed. 


*Bedrolls* 
Most of us have struggled for bedrolls while travelling, a facility which was earlier available only for those travelling in AC compartments. Now the bedroll kit scheme has been extended to all ticket-holders. 

The bedroll kit can booked online through IRCTC website. After booking a ticket from the website, traveller can book for bedrolls also. The bedrolls would be delivered to the passenger at his/her berth. Alternatively, passengers can pick up the kits at the IRCTC counter half-an-hour before the train's departure by showing the ticket. 

*Clean my coach* 
Passengers will be able to demand cleaning of a toilet via SMS. The audit will be done by third party and action to be taken based on passenger feedback 

*Never miss your stop* 
You need no longer be afraid of missing the station of your destination because you overslept. There will be a wake-up call facility on many trains. 

*Don't like something? Tweet it* 
A responsive 24x7 complaint resolution mechanism employed through the use of social media is up and running. Tweet a problem or complaint and you shall get a prompt reply from the Indian railways. 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/669813173470400512


http://economictimes.indiatimes.com/industry/transportation/railways/12-reasons-why-59-of-india-thinks-suresh-prabhu-is-doing-a-good-job-with-railways/articleshow/54016454.cms

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Performance pays, as Mr. Prabhu has demonstrated. Best thing to have happened to Indian Railways since WAP 5 


@PARIKRAMA @Abingdonboy @arp2041 @Nilgiri @nair @Levina @jbgt90 @illusion8 @Ankit Kumar 002 @litefire @proud_indian @gslv mk3 @RISING SUN

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## T90TankGuy

anant_s said:


> *12 reasons why 59% of India thinks Suresh Prabhu is doing a good job with Railways *
> View attachment 331648
> 
> 
> About 59% of India, according to a survey released by Inshorts and Ipsos today, believes that railway passenger experience has improved. This number should be a booster for rail minister Suresh Prabhu.
> The last two years have seen Prabhu bringing in a slew of passenger-friendly reforms in his bid to pull the national transporter up from chronic under-investment and increase its spend by almost 285% over the next 5 years.
> Prabhu plan for a $5 billion fund for redevelopment of railway stations is also close to reality. The fund, which has a tenure of seven years, is part of the minister's push to create a world-class experience for passengers.
> 
> So in the next few years when you book a train ticket, expect these 12 things
> 
> *Reach any part of India in just 12 hours*
> Last month Prabhu announced four new categories of trains, one for unreserved passengers and three for reserved ones, which will be operational in the next couple of months. He has also announced bullet trains to reduce the travel time of the passengers considerably. Prabhu said his dream is to travel from one part of the country to another in 12 hours. Here's what in store
> 
> a) Humsafar Express: A fully AC train with optional service for meals
> 
> b) Tejas: It will showcase the future of train travel in India with operating speeds of 130 kmph
> 
> c) Uday Express: Overnight double-decker train, which will run on busiest of routes. It will have 40% more passenger capacity
> 
> d) Antyodaya Express: A superfast train for those travelling on long routes and will be fully unreserved
> 
> *Connect while you travel*
> High-speed WiFi is already in place at key stations. Prabhu has a target of 400 stations by 2018.
> 
> *Choose your food*
> Train passengers will soon be able to order burgers and pizzas of their choice on the Indian Railways website and have them delivered right to their coaches. For last-minute purchases, vendor boys will be waiting on platforms with ready-to-serve burgers, pizzas and Indian thalis.
> 
> Leading quick service restaurants (QSR) such as Domino's Pizza, Burger King, Subway, KFC and Pizza Hut are opening up stores at railway stations.
> 
> Passengers will also soon get to decide if they want to eat railway food, and not pay for it. They will have the option to drop meals while booking tickets in Rajdhanis and Shatabdis.
> 
> *You are covered*
> Railways launched a scheme allowing a person to get an insurance cover of up to Rs 10 lakh on booking a train ticket online by paying less than one rupee. A person booking a train ticket through the IRCTC website will be able to opt for travel insurance cover for a premium of 92 paise only.
> 
> *For the executives*
> Prabhu is bringing the airport experience to railway stations with new 'executive lounges'. IRCTC will be setting up these lounges at 49 locations, which will have facilities such as Wifi, buffet services, wash and change, concierge services for pre-departure and post-arrival assistance to passengers of all classes of travel.
> 
> *Book a retiring room*
> Suresh Prabhu has announced that passengers can now book retiring rooms on an hourly basis instead of the usual 12 or 24-hour slots. This facility will permit passengers to book retiring rooms for a minimum of three hours and a maximum of 48 hours.
> 
> *Increased number of coaches*
> You don't have to fret over limited Rajdhani, Shatabdi seats. The Railways have increased the number of coaches in these trains so that more people can be accommodated.
> 
> *Go mobile*
> Mobile tickets are valid for all trains now. Not just that, online booking services will now be available in several regional languages as well. Automatic ticket vending machines have also been installed.
> 
> 
> *Bedrolls*
> Most of us have struggled for bedrolls while travelling, a facility which was earlier available only for those travelling in AC compartments. Now the bedroll kit scheme has been extended to all ticket-holders.
> 
> The bedroll kit can booked online through IRCTC website. After booking a ticket from the website, traveller can book for bedrolls also. The bedrolls would be delivered to the passenger at his/her berth. Alternatively, passengers can pick up the kits at the IRCTC counter half-an-hour before the train's departure by showing the ticket.
> 
> *Clean my coach*
> Passengers will be able to demand cleaning of a toilet via SMS. The audit will be done by third party and action to be taken based on passenger feedback
> 
> *Never miss your stop*
> You need no longer be afraid of missing the station of your destination because you overslept. There will be a wake-up call facility on many trains.
> 
> *Don't like something? Tweet it*
> A responsive 24x7 complaint resolution mechanism employed through the use of social media is up and running. Tweet a problem or complaint and you shall get a prompt reply from the Indian railways.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/669813173470400512
> 
> 
> http://economictimes.indiatimes.com/industry/transportation/railways/12-reasons-why-59-of-india-thinks-suresh-prabhu-is-doing-a-good-job-with-railways/articleshow/54016454.cms
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Performance pays, as Mr. Prabhu has demonstrated. Best thing to have happened to Indian Railways since WAP 5
> 
> 
> @PARIKRAMA @Abingdonboy @arp2041 @Nilgiri @nair @Levina @jbgt90 @illusion8 @Ankit Kumar 002 @litefire @proud_indian @gslv mk3 @RISING SUN


At the moment there are only three ministers who are performing in the Govt , He is one of them .

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nilgiri

anant_s said:


> *12 reasons why 59% of India thinks Suresh Prabhu is doing a good job with Railways *
> View attachment 331648
> 
> 
> About 59% of India, according to a survey released by Inshorts and Ipsos today, believes that railway passenger experience has improved. This number should be a booster for rail minister Suresh Prabhu.
> The last two years have seen Prabhu bringing in a slew of passenger-friendly reforms in his bid to pull the national transporter up from chronic under-investment and increase its spend by almost 285% over the next 5 years.
> Prabhu plan for a $5 billion fund for redevelopment of railway stations is also close to reality. The fund, which has a tenure of seven years, is part of the minister's push to create a world-class experience for passengers.
> 
> So in the next few years when you book a train ticket, expect these 12 things
> 
> *Reach any part of India in just 12 hours*
> Last month Prabhu announced four new categories of trains, one for unreserved passengers and three for reserved ones, which will be operational in the next couple of months. He has also announced bullet trains to reduce the travel time of the passengers considerably. Prabhu said his dream is to travel from one part of the country to another in 12 hours. Here's what in store
> 
> a) Humsafar Express: A fully AC train with optional service for meals
> 
> b) Tejas: It will showcase the future of train travel in India with operating speeds of 130 kmph
> 
> c) Uday Express: Overnight double-decker train, which will run on busiest of routes. It will have 40% more passenger capacity
> 
> d) Antyodaya Express: A superfast train for those travelling on long routes and will be fully unreserved
> 
> *Connect while you travel*
> High-speed WiFi is already in place at key stations. Prabhu has a target of 400 stations by 2018.
> 
> *Choose your food*
> Train passengers will soon be able to order burgers and pizzas of their choice on the Indian Railways website and have them delivered right to their coaches. For last-minute purchases, vendor boys will be waiting on platforms with ready-to-serve burgers, pizzas and Indian thalis.
> 
> Leading quick service restaurants (QSR) such as Domino's Pizza, Burger King, Subway, KFC and Pizza Hut are opening up stores at railway stations.
> 
> Passengers will also soon get to decide if they want to eat railway food, and not pay for it. They will have the option to drop meals while booking tickets in Rajdhanis and Shatabdis.
> 
> *You are covered*
> Railways launched a scheme allowing a person to get an insurance cover of up to Rs 10 lakh on booking a train ticket online by paying less than one rupee. A person booking a train ticket through the IRCTC website will be able to opt for travel insurance cover for a premium of 92 paise only.
> 
> *For the executives*
> Prabhu is bringing the airport experience to railway stations with new 'executive lounges'. IRCTC will be setting up these lounges at 49 locations, which will have facilities such as Wifi, buffet services, wash and change, concierge services for pre-departure and post-arrival assistance to passengers of all classes of travel.
> 
> *Book a retiring room*
> Suresh Prabhu has announced that passengers can now book retiring rooms on an hourly basis instead of the usual 12 or 24-hour slots. This facility will permit passengers to book retiring rooms for a minimum of three hours and a maximum of 48 hours.
> 
> *Increased number of coaches*
> You don't have to fret over limited Rajdhani, Shatabdi seats. The Railways have increased the number of coaches in these trains so that more people can be accommodated.
> 
> *Go mobile*
> Mobile tickets are valid for all trains now. Not just that, online booking services will now be available in several regional languages as well. Automatic ticket vending machines have also been installed.
> 
> 
> *Bedrolls*
> Most of us have struggled for bedrolls while travelling, a facility which was earlier available only for those travelling in AC compartments. Now the bedroll kit scheme has been extended to all ticket-holders.
> 
> The bedroll kit can booked online through IRCTC website. After booking a ticket from the website, traveller can book for bedrolls also. The bedrolls would be delivered to the passenger at his/her berth. Alternatively, passengers can pick up the kits at the IRCTC counter half-an-hour before the train's departure by showing the ticket.
> 
> *Clean my coach*
> Passengers will be able to demand cleaning of a toilet via SMS. The audit will be done by third party and action to be taken based on passenger feedback
> 
> *Never miss your stop*
> You need no longer be afraid of missing the station of your destination because you overslept. There will be a wake-up call facility on many trains.
> 
> *Don't like something? Tweet it*
> A responsive 24x7 complaint resolution mechanism employed through the use of social media is up and running. Tweet a problem or complaint and you shall get a prompt reply from the Indian railways.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/669813173470400512
> 
> 
> http://economictimes.indiatimes.com/industry/transportation/railways/12-reasons-why-59-of-india-thinks-suresh-prabhu-is-doing-a-good-job-with-railways/articleshow/54016454.cms
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Performance pays, as Mr. Prabhu has demonstrated. Best thing to have happened to Indian Railways since WAP 5
> 
> 
> @PARIKRAMA @Abingdonboy @arp2041 @Nilgiri @nair @Levina @jbgt90 @illusion8 @Ankit Kumar 002 @litefire @proud_indian @gslv mk3 @RISING SUN



59% popularity only? Much room for improvement  But I think it will increase with time....these are still early days 



jbgt90 said:


> At the moment there are only three ministers who are performing in the Govt , He is one of them .



Saab, have you talked to joe, is he coming back?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## kaykay

Retiring rooms should be allowed to book from mobile apps too like from IRCTC Connect. Its really difficult to book retiring rooms.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## el che

jbgt90 said:


> At the moment there are only three ministers who are performing in the Govt , He is one of them .


Who are the other two? Parikar is one of them I guess


----------



## Echo_419

jbgt90 said:


> At the moment there are only three ministers who are performing in the Govt , He is one of them .



I agree, Prabhu, Gadkiri and Goyal are the only 3 ministers who are performing & we will win 2019 on their backs. Also, I think HRD might start performing now



el che said:


> Who are the other two? *Parikar *is one of them I guess

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kaykay

el che said:


> Who are the other two? Parikar is one of them I guess


Suresh Prabhu,Sushma Swaraj, Piyush Goyal and Gadkari..... Perrikar is not there yet.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nilgiri

el che said:


> Who are the other two? Parikar is one of them I guess



My 3 would be goyal, gadkari and prabhu

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

Nilgiri said:


> Saab, have you talked to joe, is he coming back?



Yes, he is coming back...He always does.

Personally, everyone seems to be doing a fine job, Parikar is getting better and better at his role as he gains experience. Goyal Gadkari and Prabhu are definitely the top 3, Nirmala Sitaraman needs a promotion...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Grevion

anant_s said:


> *12 reasons why 59% of India thinks Suresh Prabhu is doing a good job with Railways *
> View attachment 331648
> 
> 
> About 59% of India, according to a survey released by Inshorts and Ipsos today, believes that railway passenger experience has improved. This number should be a booster for rail minister Suresh Prabhu.
> The last two years have seen Prabhu bringing in a slew of passenger-friendly reforms in his bid to pull the national transporter up from chronic under-investment and increase its spend by almost 285% over the next 5 years.
> Prabhu plan for a $5 billion fund for redevelopment of railway stations is also close to reality. The fund, which has a tenure of seven years, is part of the minister's push to create a world-class experience for passengers.
> 
> So in the next few years when you book a train ticket, expect these 12 things
> 
> *Reach any part of India in just 12 hours*
> Last month Prabhu announced four new categories of trains, one for unreserved passengers and three for reserved ones, which will be operational in the next couple of months. He has also announced bullet trains to reduce the travel time of the passengers considerably. Prabhu said his dream is to travel from one part of the country to another in 12 hours. Here's what in store
> 
> a) Humsafar Express: A fully AC train with optional service for meals
> 
> b) Tejas: It will showcase the future of train travel in India with operating speeds of 130 kmph
> 
> c) Uday Express: Overnight double-decker train, which will run on busiest of routes. It will have 40% more passenger capacity
> 
> d) Antyodaya Express: A superfast train for those travelling on long routes and will be fully unreserved
> 
> *Connect while you travel*
> High-speed WiFi is already in place at key stations. Prabhu has a target of 400 stations by 2018.
> 
> *Choose your food*
> Train passengers will soon be able to order burgers and pizzas of their choice on the Indian Railways website and have them delivered right to their coaches. For last-minute purchases, vendor boys will be waiting on platforms with ready-to-serve burgers, pizzas and Indian thalis.
> 
> Leading quick service restaurants (QSR) such as Domino's Pizza, Burger King, Subway, KFC and Pizza Hut are opening up stores at railway stations.
> 
> Passengers will also soon get to decide if they want to eat railway food, and not pay for it. They will have the option to drop meals while booking tickets in Rajdhanis and Shatabdis.
> 
> *You are covered*
> Railways launched a scheme allowing a person to get an insurance cover of up to Rs 10 lakh on booking a train ticket online by paying less than one rupee. A person booking a train ticket through the IRCTC website will be able to opt for travel insurance cover for a premium of 92 paise only.
> 
> *For the executives*
> Prabhu is bringing the airport experience to railway stations with new 'executive lounges'. IRCTC will be setting up these lounges at 49 locations, which will have facilities such as Wifi, buffet services, wash and change, concierge services for pre-departure and post-arrival assistance to passengers of all classes of travel.
> 
> *Book a retiring room*
> Suresh Prabhu has announced that passengers can now book retiring rooms on an hourly basis instead of the usual 12 or 24-hour slots. This facility will permit passengers to book retiring rooms for a minimum of three hours and a maximum of 48 hours.
> 
> *Increased number of coaches*
> You don't have to fret over limited Rajdhani, Shatabdi seats. The Railways have increased the number of coaches in these trains so that more people can be accommodated.
> 
> *Go mobile*
> Mobile tickets are valid for all trains now. Not just that, online booking services will now be available in several regional languages as well. Automatic ticket vending machines have also been installed.
> 
> 
> *Bedrolls*
> Most of us have struggled for bedrolls while travelling, a facility which was earlier available only for those travelling in AC compartments. Now the bedroll kit scheme has been extended to all ticket-holders.
> 
> The bedroll kit can booked online through IRCTC website. After booking a ticket from the website, traveller can book for bedrolls also. The bedrolls would be delivered to the passenger at his/her berth. Alternatively, passengers can pick up the kits at the IRCTC counter half-an-hour before the train's departure by showing the ticket.
> 
> *Clean my coach*
> Passengers will be able to demand cleaning of a toilet via SMS. The audit will be done by third party and action to be taken based on passenger feedback
> 
> *Never miss your stop*
> You need no longer be afraid of missing the station of your destination because you overslept. There will be a wake-up call facility on many trains.
> 
> *Don't like something? Tweet it*
> A responsive 24x7 complaint resolution mechanism employed through the use of social media is up and running. Tweet a problem or complaint and you shall get a prompt reply from the Indian railways.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/669813173470400512
> 
> 
> http://economictimes.indiatimes.com/industry/transportation/railways/12-reasons-why-59-of-india-thinks-suresh-prabhu-is-doing-a-good-job-with-railways/articleshow/54016454.cms
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Performance pays, as Mr. Prabhu has demonstrated. Best thing to have happened to Indian Railways since WAP 5
> 
> 
> @PARIKRAMA @Abingdonboy @arp2041 @Nilgiri @nair @Levina @jbgt90 @illusion8 @Ankit Kumar 002 @litefire @proud_indian @gslv mk3 @RISING SUN


Clean my coach and quick service restaurants are the best. Will try them atleast once on a long route journey.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## el che

Echo_419 said:


> I agree, Prabhu, Gadkiri and Goyal are the only 3 ministers who are performing & we will win 2019 on their backs. Also, I think HRD might start performing now


 I am not a defense expert. Though he is not too keen on procurement but he seems to stress on indegenous production which was very important. He has claimed to bring down the imports and exports are up to 330 million and targets 2 billion export by 2019. He has inducted tejas. Airforce seems to show interest in tejas upgrade programs. Navy is doing well with indegenous torpedos, destroyers. He is regarded highly by likes of Baba Kalyani. Private companies are showing interest in defense sector like never before. He seems to be the one who is not willing to give in to the demands of imported weapons easily stressing more on make in India. Dhanush Howitzer is being inducted. I hope history will remember him as the person who transformed India from importing to exporting nation.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

Star Wars said:


> Yes, he is coming back...He always does.
> 
> Personally, everyone seems to be doing a fine job, Parikar is getting better and better at his role as he gains experience. Goyal Gadkari and Prabhu are definitely the top 3, Nirmala Sitaraman needs a promotion...



Nirmala Sitharaman needs to make the textile policy work and launch well and solidly in concert with Smriti. Then I will give her good strong marks. She is a tough hard working woman so I am sure she will do it.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Star Wars

Nilgiri said:


> Nirmala Sitharaman needs to make the textile policy work and launch well and solidly in concert with Smriti. Then I will give her good strong marks. She is a tough hard working woman so I am sure she will do it.



I remember her in TV debates, Arnab never had the ballz to interfear when ever she spoke..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Roybot

Abingdonboy said:


> Coming soon @anant_s



I wonder if the windscreen grill has been added just for the Indian "conditons"

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## anant_s

Roybot said:


> I wonder if the windscreen grill has been added just for the Indian "conditons"



There is a clause in locomotive specification sheet called Riot Protection.
So while the screen itself is made of shatterproof glass, IR knows that in case of public taking law in their own hands, Railway property is first victim and here grills come in handy to protect loco crew.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Roybot

Nilgiri said:


> @anant_s @PARIKRAMA @Abingdonboy @proud_indian @Local_Legend @Ankit Kumar 002



Who manufactures these machines? I can see Phooltas written on the machine, and google tells me its a company based out of Patna Bihar 

@anant_s whats the story behind this company? Do they make these machines in India?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## anant_s

*GP 140 Project, old pictures from 1994-96.*


*A WAG 9 Shell being shifted to ABB works for electrical equipment installation.*
*



*

*WAP 5 at ELS Ghaziabad. This shed will become first home shed for WAP 5 locos (from 30000-30043, barring 30008)*
*



*

*WAG 9 at ELS Ghaziabad for testing. This loco was later shifted to ELS Gomo*
*



*


*ABB engineers with their GTO machines at ELS Ghaziabad just after receiving machines from Kolkata port*
*



*


*Two WAP5 undergoing testing on New Delhi Aligarh Tundla (NR) line with RDSO oscillation coach.*

*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## anant_s

Roybot said:


> whats the story behind this company? Do they make these machines in India?


Yes sir.





HARSCO is a Pennsylvania based company into Railway engineering. 

The machine depicted in original post is a track laying machine





This equipment is now being used on WDFC for track laying (i'm not too sure about EDFC, but probably there as well).











The machine can lay upto 1.5 kms of new track a day.

A consortium of L&T Sojitz is using this technology on Rewari Iqbalgarh section.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
2 | Like Like:
4


----------



## Ankit Kumar 002

@anant_s 
What is the status ahead of Katra? Any significant progress made ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T90TankGuy

el che said:


> Who are the other two? Parikar is one of them I guess


Parrikar is one of the worst ministers, its Sushmaji and Gadkari.



Nilgiri said:


> 59% popularity only? Much room for improvement  But I think it will increase with time....these are still early days
> 
> 
> 
> Saab, have you talked to joe, is he coming back?


I have yet to meet him , i arrived back sick , down with a very sever flu , Have not spoken to him as yet.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Juggernautjatt

*Travel on Tejas trains to be costlier than Shatabdi*
*



*
_An artist's impression of coaches of Tejas train being readied at Rail Coach Factory in Kapurthala. The colour scheme of exterior of coaches will be rising Sun._

NEW DELHI, SEPT 4: 
Passengers will have to cough up 20 to 30 per cent more than the existing fares of premier Shatabdi Express to travel by the Tejas trains which will have commercial airlines-like services like calling bell buttons to summon coach attendants and LCD screens on ergonomically designed seats.

Besides choicest cuisine and wi-fi facility, there will be toilet engagement boards on the train whose interior colour scheme will match the exterior to give Tejas passengers the feel of world class travel.

Tejas train will be equipped with many modern facilities some of which are the first for the Indian Railway, said a senior Railway Ministry official.

The official said since the service will be of high quality, the fare will also have to be more than the existing structure, but refused to quantify it.

Though the decision about the fare has not been taken yet, it is likely to be 20 to 30 per cent higher than those of Shatabdi, he added.

Tejas trains are likely to be introduced on Delhi-Lucknow route for day-long journey. These trains will have executive class and chair cars.

The exterior of the coaches will have a rising sun motif against golden background.

Besides the improved aesthetics, Tejas coaches will be equipped with 22 new features including entertainment LCD screens for each passenger along with headphone socket. LCD screens will also be used for disseminating passenger-related information and safety instructions.

http://www.thehindubusinessline.com...-be-costlier-than-shatabdi/article9072445.ece

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## el che

jbgt90 said:


> Parrikar is one of the worst ministers, its Sushmaji and Gadkari.
> 
> 
> I have yet to meet him , i arrived back sick , down with a very sever flu , Have not spoken to him as yet.


Why do you think he is the "worst"? Is it because he is delaying the murky billion dollar defense procurements and stressing on indegenous equipments. He has Inducted the Tejas and the Dhanush and has made it clear that to the air force and army that they will have to support the local industry. Decades have been lost and we have earned the title of largest importer of weapons. First time we have a minister and a govt. which is giving us hope of losing the title. We may be a few squadrons short of fighters and a quality assault rifle. But we have to tighten our belts for India to stand on its feet militarily. He is also from IIT and will have understanding of technology and also he his honest.


----------



## gslv mk3

@anant_s @Roybot 

Plasser India & BHEL too manufactures track maintenance machines.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Levina

anant_s said:


> Performance pays, as Mr. Prabhu has demonstrated. Best thing to have happened to Indian Railways since WAP 5


The guy sounds so genuine, one quality that I liked in Modi too.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ankit Kumar 002

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/772345411847786496


el che said:


> Wlosseyou think he is the "worst"? Is it because he is delaying the murky billion dollar defense procurements and stressing on indegenous equipments. He has Inducted the Tejas and the Dhanush and has made it clear that to the air force and army that they will have to support the local industry. Decades have been lost and we have earned the title of largest importer of weapons. First time we have a minister and a govt. which is giving us hope of losing the title. We may be a few squadrons short of fighters and a quality assault rifle. But we have to tighten our belts for India to stand on its feet militarily. He is also from IIT and will have understanding of technology and also he his honest.



So are you taking responsibility for those who lose, give up and sacrifice their lives , not fighting enemy but faulty equipment ? Please try to give the same logic to the children of those men who gave up lives flying those junks. If they are satisfied , I am too.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## el che

Ankit Kumar 002 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/772345411847786496
> 
> 
> So are you taking responsibility for those who lose, give up and sacrifice their lives , not fighting enemy but faulty equipment ? Please try to give the same logic to the children of those men who gave up lives flying those junks. If they are satisfied , I am too.


Any death or injury is sad. Even Russian planes are called flying coffins. Many test pilots lost their lives in WW2. But it has to start from somewhere. I am just giving him the credit for encouragement of indigenous weapons. I am not a defense expert but I hope locally manufactured weapons will be of decent quality and will get better with further testing post induction.


----------



## raj76

हरे कृष्ण हरे कृष्ण,कृष्ण कृष्ण हरे हरे
हरे राम हरे राम, राम राम हरे हरे
06-09-2016

#Economy:Urjit Patel in his first monetary policy statement which will be delivered on October 4 may not be able to cut policy rates immediately as food prices rise along with the recent rise in fuel prices will create doubts over inflation movement.

#Finance:The RBI tightened the screws on banks clean-up further by mandating that banks can subscribed only a limited amount of loans sold to asset reconstruction companies and ordered two independent valuation where bad loans worth Rs 50 crores are being sold to ARCs.

#India's coffee exports rose by 18% to 1,63,615 tonnes in the first five months of the ongoing 2016-17 fiscal, despite lower value realisation, according to the Coffee Board.

#Mera Bharat Mahaan: PM said the country's priority will be to work towards trade facilitation agreement for services, a move that will help in movement of professionals.

भारत माता की जय

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ahojunk

_Stumbled on this news. I think this will be interesting to you railway fans._

--------
*Indian Railways to acquire high speed technology to run trains*
By Debeshi Gooptu | 2016-09-06

India’s Railway Minister Suresh Prabhu is relying on technology to fast track the modernization drive.

From using space technology to high speed technology for faster movement of trains, Prabhu is leaving no stone unturned to revamp India’s rail network.

Prabhu has recently revealed that the Indian Railways is in the process of acquiring ultra high speed technology to run trains at maximum speeds of 500 kmph and above.

"It is the dream of the Railways to take not more than 12 hours to travel from one part of India to the other and the idea is to enhance the average speed of all trains, so that everyone benefits," Prabhu said. The Minister was inaugurating the global meet on technology for ultra high speed rolling stock for operation at maximum speed of 500 kmph and above.

Earlier this year, Prabhu’s Budget announcement indicated the Railways’ plan to use geospatial and enhanced use of space technology in various sectors of governance. The Ministry of Railways also went ahead and signed a memorandum of understanding (MoU) with Indian Space Research Organisation (ISRO) for developing Remote Sensing and Geographic Information System (GIS) for Remote Sensing at unmanned railway crossings and other uses.

The agreement aimed for developing applications in the field of Remote Sensing and Geographic Information System (GIS) for Remote Sensing at unmanned railway crossings including all geospatial solutions and customized software solutions for providing reliable, efficient & optimal solutions to the Railways in its various areas of operations thereby benefiting the rail user. Space technology tools would be utilized in providing passenger information system in all trains indicating the next station, stoppage, real time train tracking, survey of new rail route alignments particularly in hilly and difficult terrains, helping to conduct track vulnerability studies, mapping of assets and introducing web enabled rail user centric services.

Nationalised in 1951, the Indian Railways currently is the largest rail network in Asia and the world’s second largest network operated under a single management. It has 115,000 km of track length, running 12,617 trains to carry over 23 million passengers daily and connects more than 7,172 stations.

Regarding the plan to use ultra high speed technology, Prabhu explained that the Railways wanted to develop it, implement it under the Make in India initiative to use it indigenously and export it."

According to Prabhu, the focal point of high speed rolling stock is to enhance customer experience, safety, bring in speed and augment capacity. He said that advance technology always plays a great role in the nation building. The Railways are exploring the possibility of using other high end technologies such as vacuum tubes and hyperloop which are faster and efficient.

International companies such as HyperLoop Transport Technology, USA, Quadralev USA, Talgo, Spain, RTRI Japan, Siemens Germany, Knorr Bremse, Germany, Prose Switzerland are queuing up showcase some of the latest high speed technologies.

The global meet took place before the opening of an Expression of Interest tender for developing, constructing and running a Ultra High Speed Railway system in India on PPP basis.

It is expected that the EOI will give a full view of emerging technologies available in the world in this frontier area of railway technology and enable Indian Railways to move to the next step of sanctioning a project.

Trains can run at more than 350 km per hour speed with the use of levitation technology which is operational in Germany, China and Japan, among other countries.

The one-day international conference on September 2 was organised to bring focus on development ultra-high speed railway systems in the country.

Recently, China’s largest high speed train maker has announced that its first US $ 63.4 million joint venture plant in India to repair and manufacture railway locomotive engines has started operations.

The state-run China Railway Rolling Stock Corporation (CRRC) is the first foreign company to set up assembly line of rail transportation equipment in India after Prime Minister Narendra Modi unveiled his ‘Make in India’ campaign in 2014.

It will also provide technology support to India’s rail system and supply electric transmission systems to oil drilling, wind power generation and mining equipment making in India, the report said.

This is China’s first major investment in Indian Railways after the two worked out a multi-pronged collaboration for Chinese participation in the modernisation of Indian railway systems.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## anant_s

Ankit Kumar 002 said:


> What is the status ahead of Katra? Any significant progress made ?


Posted an article today on same.



ahojunk said:


> This is China’s first major investment in Indian Railways after the two worked out a multi-pronged collaboration for Chinese participation in the modernisation of Indian railway systems.


Finances not withstanding, i suppose Chinese co-operation is the best course of action for India to consider for HST. The reasons are as follows:

China itself is rapidly expanding its domestic HST network and given its future plans, it is given that more resources would be devoted to R&D as well. This implies that future HST technologies that come out from China will have benefits of using modern materials, manufacturing technologies and advances in general communication, vehicle technology and railway safety protocols. This will form a sort of guarantee that the technology you buy is most up to date and field proven.
If India succeeds to go about its ambitious plans for HST, this means a huge market and Chinese companies would find it lucrative to offer products and services to a comparable market to that in China. Passenger travel estimation point of view, i suppose India should match numbers to that in China (Based on projected Passenger Traffic data available).
No other country has experience of laying very long distance (1500+ kms) HSTs and given distances in India, Chinese civil engineering experience (more specifically Seismic region designs) could be a off great value.
I guess if both nations find out a method of financing these projects (maybe through soft loans or allowing private equity through JV formation by Chinese companies in India), this could well be a very doable scenario.

@AndrewJin @TaiShang Your views Gentlemen!

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## AndrewJin

anant_s said:


> Posted an article today on same.
> 
> 
> Finances not withstanding, i suppose Chinese co-operation is the best course of action for India to consider for HST. The reasons are as follows:
> 
> China itself is rapidly expanding its domestic HST network and given its future plans, it is given that more resources would be devoted to R&D as well. This implies that future HST technologies that come out from China will have benefits of using modern materials, manufacturing technologies and advances in general communication, vehicle technology and railway safety protocols. This will form a sort of guarantee that the technology you buy is most up to date and field proven.
> If India succeeds to go about its ambitious plans for HST, this means a huge market and Chinese companies would find it lucrative to offer products and services to a comparable market to that in China. Passenger travel estimation point of view, i suppose India should match numbers to that in China (Based on projected Passenger Traffic data available).
> No other country has experience of laying very long distance (1500+ kms) HSTs and given distances in India, Chinese civil engineering experience (more specifically Seismic region designs) could be a off great value.
> I guess if both nations find out a method of financing these projects (maybe through soft loans or allowing private equity through JV formation by Chinese companies in India), this could well be a very doable scenario.
> 
> @AndrewJin @TaiShang Your views Gentlemen!


The potential of cooperation is huge.
China will lay another 20,000km HSRs in the next decade.
During the 13-14th 5-year plans, there will be more technological improvement, including the test of continued 500-600km/h HSR (not just reaching a max. speed of 500-600km/h) and massive commercialisation of Chinese standardised EMUs with gradual elimination of old EMUs. More lines will be constructed on China's geologically complicated regions, such as seismic karst landforms in Southwest China, extremely cold Northeast, tropical and subtropical islands and coast, desert and plateau.

Financially, AIIB, in which India is a major signature, will play a crucial role in developing countries' infra investment. China is willing to offer finance and expertise.










China Trunk HSR 2030

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## anant_s

AndrewJin said:


>



Impressive array of products!

& i think i've read about those South African Locos. Those are Class 20E Bi Voltage Locos belonging to TRANSNET

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ahojunk

Cargo supremacy: Jury still out on roads vs railways

*Over the past fifteen years, the share of freight on railways compared with roads has declined in every key rail network of the world*

Subhomoy Bhattacharjee | New Delhi 
September 6, 2016 Last Updated at 00:25 IST




The plans to decarbonise Indian transport sector by carting a larger share of freight traffic on railways instead of roads doesn't have any global success to lean on.

The rail ministry wants to capture at least 45 per cent of the total freight traffic by 2046-47, from the current share of less than 30 per cent. International experience shows this will be a first of sorts if it happens. Over the past fifteen years, the share of freight on railways compared with roads has declined in every key rail network of the world.

Whether it is the mega railway networks of USA, China or Russia or the small but efficient rail networks of Japan and Switzerland, the railroads have lost out to roads.

The success or failure of the shift of freight traffic to rail has pivotal implications for India's chance to meet the Intended Nationally Determined Contribution (INDC) targets to reduce its energy intensity by 33-35 per cent by the year 2030 from the level of 2005. A lower intensity means higher efficiency in powering gross domestic product (GDP) growth. It was committed by India at Paris in November last year.

The railways strategy is thus twofold. One of this aims to lower its own energy footprint from the current levels by shifting from diesel to electric traction. At the same time it wishes to capture more share of the freight business from the roadways.

Dinesh Mohan, one of India's leading authority on transport sector, says the Indian Railways is flying in the face of international experience in assuming such a large volume of freight traffic will gravitate towards it.





Data from European Union (EU) countries show rail freight traffic as percentage of total surface transport has declined to only 23 per cent by 2014 from close to 37 per cent in 2001. In the US, it has dipped from 42 per cent to 39.5 per cent in the same period. Canada has also followed the same route and so has China.

This has implications. While greenhouse gas emissions has stabilised over most sectors by the 2000s, the share of transport in emissions of carbon dioxide has risen. The share of transport in worldwide carbon dioxide emissions is now one fourth compared with one sixth in the 1980s.

Most of the rise is now coming from non-OECD (Organisation for Economic Co-operation and Development) countries, typically China and India. And within transport sector the biggest jump comes from road transport. Intergovernmental Panel on Climate Change data show its carbon footprint outdistances other forms of transport 3:1. The volume is expected to double by the year 2050. Within road transport the largest share of these gas will come from freight transport. It thus makes enormous sense to plan a shift away from road to rail for freight transport.

In 2015, the rail ministry under Suresh Prabhu identified the challenge and set up a directorate of environment. And typical of government functioning it has been saddled with some other responsibilities too like housekeeping. Also typical of the government it does not have much of powers to enforce a change in business practices within the railway empire. Chief of the department, K Swaminathan, advisor, environment, however, exudes an air of confidence. "We are confident of a phase change once the work on the Western and Eastern Dedicated Freight Corridors gets completed." The work should be largely over 2020 according to railway estimates. By then the railways estimates it will carry 1,117 billion traffic kilometres at a compound average growth rate or CAGR of 9 per cent. This is a huge level of expectations.

Saon Ray, senior fellow at Icrier, is sceptical about the numbers. The author of a recent report on decarbonisation of Indian Railways, her calculations show railway freight traffic has grown at a CAGR of much lower 5.43 per cent between 2003 and 2015. "The trend of low growth in freight transport is expected to continue till (railways) improves the speed and quality of freight service." She does not see that happening for the next five years.

The numbers are difficult. To come anywhere close to even retain the current share of goods traffic business, the railways has to double the single line tracks at the rate of 2000 kilometres every year till 2020. This is in addition to the 400 kilometres of new track it must lay out at the same time.

To begin to wean freight traffic from the road sector, the railways must depend on the addition in route length which will come from the dedicated freight corridor. The target is 3,376 kilometres.

There are further complications. By the year 2030, the railways as part of INDC plans to move 80 per cent of its passenger traffic and 100 per cent of its freight traffic to electric haulage. That is just 15 years away with the current railway electric traction at 40 per cent of its total route length. Ray points out since electric engines are 10 per cent less effective to start a train and also when pulling the wagons along, the railways will have to invest correspondingly much more on electric locomotives. So the transformation to a less carbon footprint can actually mean loss of freight traffic share by the railways.

A data sheet created by NITI Aayog for the railway ministry shows just to retain its share of freight business the number of additional diesel locomotives needed to be brought into service in the next five year is 1,866. The number of electric locomotives has to go up by 1,859 in the same time. The railways add less than a 100 each year every year to its rolling stock.

There are a host of reasons why freight transport is skittish about rail. In Europe the share of EU-28 nations' inland freight that was transported by road in 2014 was 74.9 per cent or more than four times as high as the share transported by rail at 18.2 per cent. There are different reasons for variations across the countries but the results hold true. In Mexico, for instance, the share of rail in freight went down sharply to less than 20 per cent in 2001 due to under investment. It recovered under a World Bank supported programme but has stagnated thereafter.

In the Indian Railways' directorate of environment, Swaminathan's team is concentrating on non-rolling stock items to make the railway divisions more aware of their environment footprint. The railways currently use 1000 million litres of water daily ranging from washing the trains and tracks to serving its employees and passengers. He has set a target of converting at least a fifth of the total to recycled water within the next three years.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mustang06

*Modi’s position in G20 group photo shows he’s important in China’s eyes: Expert*

Sutirtho Patranobis, Hindustan Times, Hangzhou|
Updated: Sep 05, 2016 19:44 IST





*Prime Minister Narendra Modi before a meeting with British Prime Minister Theresa May on the sidelines of the G20 Summit in Hangzhou, China, on Monday.(PTI)*


Every photograph might not be worth a thousand words but the G20 Summit group photo could throw up a thousand interpretations about where each leader stands in the hierarchy of power. At least, according to what China thinks.

The photo features the 36 leaders who gathered in Hangzhou for the 11th G20 Summit, including 21 heads of state or government, seven representatives of international organisations and eight leaders from guest countries.

According to an analysis by a top international expert from the prestigious Renmin University in Beijing, Indian Prime Minister Narendra Modi’s positioning in the group shows his stature and power in the eyes of China.

Wang Yizhi, director of the Institute of International Affairs at the university, explained to Zhejiang Online why he thought so.

Read | Two years, two pictures: How a G20 photo indicates a shift in world politics

According to the rules, the order usually followed from the front row to the row behind for group photos taken at international meetings is heads of the state (presidents and kings), governmental leader (prime ministers, chancellors) and representatives of international organisations.





*Prime Minister Narendra Modi with other G20 leaders and their spouses in a group photo during the G20 Summit in Hangzhou, China on Sunday. (PTI)*
“In each row, the leaders would be positioned from the centre to the sides according to the time they took office,” Wang said.

“Prime Minister Modi has also been arranged in the first row, together with 13 leaders, including 11 heads of state and (Angela) Merkel, Chancellor of the next host country, Germany,” the website reported.

“Positioning the Indian Prime Minister in the first row has demonstrated China’s attention to India as a developing country and a rising power,” Wang said.

Read | ‘One nation spreading terror’: Modi takes swipe at Pakistan in G20 speech

Modi’s positioning also shows what China feels about how the participation of developing and emerging countries has helped G20’s transformation into a long-term mechanism.

Wang said: “In the future if you look back, the Hangzhou G20 summit is bound to be a historical watershed.”

The arrangement of leaders standing near the host also shows the intimacy among nations, Wang said. Host countries could make some autonomous arrangements under the general framework, he added.

In Wang’s view, the group photo was “thoughtfully arranged”. He said putting the “troika” leaders in the centre has ensured the transformation of the G20 from a mechanism focussing on short-term policies and emergencies to a long-term policy and system.

“As the leader of the next host country of the G20 Summit, Merkel stands at the right side of President Xi Jinping, and at Xi’s left hand side is Turkish President Erdogan, the leader of the last G20 host country. This is the first time the leaders of the ‘troika’ stood together.”

++
http://m.hindustantimes.com/world-n...says-expert/story-Pn4Bg0E4RzvWjExOFkWM4K.html
++

Pretty interesting article or is it just me?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

ahojunk said:


> Cargo supremacy: Jury still out on roads vs railways
> 
> *Over the past fifteen years, the share of freight on railways compared with roads has declined in every key rail network of the world*
> 
> Subhomoy Bhattacharjee | New Delhi
> September 6, 2016 Last Updated at 00:25 IST
> 
> View attachment 331929​
> The plans to decarbonise Indian transport sector by carting a larger share of freight traffic on railways instead of roads doesn't have any global success to lean on.
> 
> The rail ministry wants to capture at least 45 per cent of the total freight traffic by 2046-47, from the current share of less than 30 per cent. International experience shows this will be a first of sorts if it happens. Over the past fifteen years, the share of freight on railways compared with roads has declined in every key rail network of the world.
> 
> Whether it is the mega railway networks of USA, China or Russia or the small but efficient rail networks of Japan and Switzerland, the railroads have lost out to roads.
> 
> The success or failure of the shift of freight traffic to rail has pivotal implications for India's chance to meet the Intended Nationally Determined Contribution (INDC) targets to reduce its energy intensity by 33-35 per cent by the year 2030 from the level of 2005. A lower intensity means higher efficiency in powering gross domestic product (GDP) growth. It was committed by India at Paris in November last year.
> 
> The railways strategy is thus twofold. One of this aims to lower its own energy footprint from the current levels by shifting from diesel to electric traction. At the same time it wishes to capture more share of the freight business from the roadways.
> 
> Dinesh Mohan, one of India's leading authority on transport sector, says the Indian Railways is flying in the face of international experience in assuming such a large volume of freight traffic will gravitate towards it.
> 
> View attachment 331931​
> 
> Data from European Union (EU) countries show rail freight traffic as percentage of total surface transport has declined to only 23 per cent by 2014 from close to 37 per cent in 2001. In the US, it has dipped from 42 per cent to 39.5 per cent in the same period. Canada has also followed the same route and so has China.
> 
> This has implications. While greenhouse gas emissions has stabilised over most sectors by the 2000s, the share of transport in emissions of carbon dioxide has risen. The share of transport in worldwide carbon dioxide emissions is now one fourth compared with one sixth in the 1980s.
> 
> Most of the rise is now coming from non-OECD (Organisation for Economic Co-operation and Development) countries, typically China and India. And within transport sector the biggest jump comes from road transport. Intergovernmental Panel on Climate Change data show its carbon footprint outdistances other forms of transport 3:1. The volume is expected to double by the year 2050. Within road transport the largest share of these gas will come from freight transport. It thus makes enormous sense to plan a shift away from road to rail for freight transport.
> 
> In 2015, the rail ministry under Suresh Prabhu identified the challenge and set up a directorate of environment. And typical of government functioning it has been saddled with some other responsibilities too like housekeeping. Also typical of the government it does not have much of powers to enforce a change in business practices within the railway empire. Chief of the department, K Swaminathan, advisor, environment, however, exudes an air of confidence. "We are confident of a phase change once the work on the Western and Eastern Dedicated Freight Corridors gets completed." The work should be largely over 2020 according to railway estimates. By then the railways estimates it will carry 1,117 billion traffic kilometres at a compound average growth rate or CAGR of 9 per cent. This is a huge level of expectations.
> 
> Saon Ray, senior fellow at Icrier, is sceptical about the numbers. The author of a recent report on decarbonisation of Indian Railways, her calculations show railway freight traffic has grown at a CAGR of much lower 5.43 per cent between 2003 and 2015. "The trend of low growth in freight transport is expected to continue till (railways) improves the speed and quality of freight service." She does not see that happening for the next five years.
> 
> The numbers are difficult. To come anywhere close to even retain the current share of goods traffic business, the railways has to double the single line tracks at the rate of 2000 kilometres every year till 2020. This is in addition to the 400 kilometres of new track it must lay out at the same time.
> 
> To begin to wean freight traffic from the road sector, the railways must depend on the addition in route length which will come from the dedicated freight corridor. The target is 3,376 kilometres.
> 
> There are further complications. By the year 2030, the railways as part of INDC plans to move 80 per cent of its passenger traffic and 100 per cent of its freight traffic to electric haulage. That is just 15 years away with the current railway electric traction at 40 per cent of its total route length. Ray points out since electric engines are 10 per cent less effective to start a train and also when pulling the wagons along, the railways will have to invest correspondingly much more on electric locomotives. So the transformation to a less carbon footprint can actually mean loss of freight traffic share by the railways.
> 
> A data sheet created by NITI Aayog for the railway ministry shows just to retain its share of freight business the number of additional diesel locomotives needed to be brought into service in the next five year is 1,866. The number of electric locomotives has to go up by 1,859 in the same time. The railways add less than a 100 each year every year to its rolling stock.
> 
> There are a host of reasons why freight transport is skittish about rail. In Europe the share of EU-28 nations' inland freight that was transported by road in 2014 was 74.9 per cent or more than four times as high as the share transported by rail at 18.2 per cent. There are different reasons for variations across the countries but the results hold true. In Mexico, for instance, the share of rail in freight went down sharply to less than 20 per cent in 2001 due to under investment. It recovered under a World Bank supported programme but has stagnated thereafter.
> 
> In the Indian Railways' directorate of environment, Swaminathan's team is concentrating on non-rolling stock items to make the railway divisions more aware of their environment footprint. The railways currently use 1000 million litres of water daily ranging from washing the trains and tracks to serving its employees and passengers. He has set a target of converting at least a fifth of the total to recycled water within the next three years.



Good to hedge with both! Dedicated Freight corridors versus ambitious Gadkari road expansion....battle of the titans with room for both (I feel)!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ankit Kumar 002

Diesel Locomotives in operation as of today. http://www.indianrailways.gov.in/ra...loads/Traction/2016/Diesel_Loco_sept_2016.pdf


The comparison of the list with last months show that while DLW is building almost 2 dozen EMDs per month , DMW production has shrunk to a mere 2-3 WDM3Ds. Also to be noticed is that the production of WDG3As has come totally to a halt. 

The list does not indicate shunting locomotives.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## migflug

http://www.railnews.co.in/jindal-rail-infra-ltd-to-start-supplying-head-hardened-rails-in-india/

New Delhi: Jindal Steel and Power Ltd said on Tuesday the company is set to supply rails for the high-speed railway and metro rail projects with itsRs.200-crore plant, set up in collaboration with SMS Meer, Germany, coming on stream.

The plant is capable of producing 30,000 tonnes of head hardened rails a month and it aims to substitute imports, which metro rail developers were forced to use till now.

“The declared metro rail projects itself give us a market of 0.5 million tonnes over the next two-three years. With this new line of products, we expect that our rail business will yield Rs.200 crore of revenues a month from this fiscal (2016-17) as compared to ₹45 crore a month in the previous fiscal,” said Ravi Uppal, Managing Director and Group Chief Executive Officer, Jindal Steel and Power Ltd.

Uppal said currently, the landed price of imported head hardened rails is around Rs.75,000 per tonne, while normal imported rails cost Rs.50-55,000 per tonne.

“We would aim to bring down this cost difference. Apart from getting head hardened rails at a cheaper price, buyers can also benefit from shorter delivery times and would also be able to order as much as they need rather than bulk orders, which they need to place for imports,” he added.
...
Already, the company’s order book for normal rails is 3 lakh tonnes, which would be delivered over the next few months.

Head hardened rails are typically used in metro rail projects as well as on high-speed freight corridors. Head hardening technology entails a special heat treatment process, which requires precise temperature control to achieve nearly 50 per cent higher hardness as compared to a normal rail.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## proud_indian

*Jindal Steel & Power Limited (JSPL) partners German firm for high-speed rail tracks project*

JSPL will be the first Indian firm to manufacture head-hardened rails—tracks capable of withstanding wear and tear from high-speed trains

*Manasi Lohumi*​




The plant in Chhattisgarh, set up in technical collaboration with German SMS Meer Gmbh, has the capacity to deliver 30,000 tonnes of head-hardened rails per month. Photo: Ramesh Pathania/Mint

*New Delhi:* Jindal Steel and Power Ltd (JSPL) will invest Rs.200 crore to manufacture rail tracks meant for high-speed train transport, the company said on Tuesday. It has tied up with Germany’s Siemag Weiss Gmbh and Co. KG for the project.

JSPL will be the first Indian firm to manufacture the so-called head-hardened rails, which are high-strength tracks capable of withstanding wear and tear from high-speed trains travelling at higher frequencies.

The plant in Chhattisgarh, set up in technical collaboration with German SMS Meer Gmbh, has the capacity to deliver 30,000 tonnes of head-hardened rails per month.

This will meet the country’s current projected demand of over one million tonnes of head-hardened rails over the next five years. India, at present, imports head-hardened rails.

“More than the boost to the infrastructure sector, I feel that the economy would benefit from the reduced import dependence and the improved investment demand due to domestic manufacturing of such rails,” said Devendra Kumar Pant, chief economist, India Ratings.

“At present there is a price difference of 35-40% between the normal rails and the head-hardened rails imported in India, but with the local availability of the head-hardened rails, this price difference will come down”, said Ravi Uppal, managing director and group CEO, JSPL.

This new addition of head-hardened rails to its product range will yield JSPL a monthly revenue of Rs.200 crore, much higher than the previous year’s Rs.45 crore a month.

“In line with the government’s thrust on ‘Make in India’, JSPL has successfully completed trials of head-hardened rails and is all set for commercial production. JSPL being the only producer of head-hardened rails in the country is poised to play an important role in the growth of India’s rail infrastructure,” said Naveen Jindal, chairman of JSPL.

http://www.livemint.com/Industry/3l...n-firm-for-highspeed-rail-tracks-project.html​

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## anant_s

*Railway stocks soar up to 40% since Budget, 240% since Prabhu took reins *

NEW DELHI: Railway stocks have been on a firm track this year, with select counters rising as much as 40 per cent since the Rail Budget and up to 240 per cent since Railway Minister Suresh Prabhu assumed office on November 9, 2014 amid optimism that the government-led infrastructure push in the sector will keep the health of related companies in the pink of health.
The Finance Ministry recently gave nod to a proposal to merge the rail budget with the general Budget, i.e. there would not be a separate Rail Budget from FY17.

The news, though, has failed to put the brakes on rail stocks, which have performed well since the annual budget on February 27, thanks to swift project approvals.

Hind Ractifiers is ruling at Rs 86, up 40 per cent from Rs 61 level hit on the day of Rail Budget. Pitti LaminationBSE 7.57 % has surged 37 per cent, while Timken IndiaBSE 1.22 % has climbed 31 per cent in the same period.

Shares of Titagarh Wagons are up 28 per cent while Hercules Hoists and Siemens have jumped 27 per cent each since the budget. Kernex Microsys, BEML, Stone India, Texmaco Rail and Kalindee Rail have advanced up to 20 per cent during the same period.
A total of 12 rail-linked stocks have seen 25 per cent jump in market value since budget and 43 per cent during Prabhu's tenure so far.

The Cabinet Committee on Economic Affairs (CCEA) recently cleared 1,937 km of railway projects worth Rs 24,375 crore across nine states.


"To accomplish his vision, Prabhu has announced investment of $140 million over next five years to improve the infrastructure and mobility of services. He is in advanced stage of finalising a proposal to create a $5 billion fund to finance various infrastructure projects. Due to insufficient capital, expansion of infrastructure and capacity augmentation did not happen for a long time," said Abnish Kumar Sudhanshu, Director & Research Head at Amrapali Aadya Trading & Investments.

Ever since Prabhu assumed office, shares of MIC Electronics have surged 239 per cent, those of Titagarh Wagons 127 per cent, BEML 58 per cent, Siemens 43 per cent and Hind rectifiers 43 per cent.
"Gradually, infrastructure funds are getting a push and different projects are taking off. Railways is set to play a larger role in GDP creation. Hence stocks serving Railways are set to benefit. We believe ending of a separate railway budget is not going to impact these stocks negatively. It will give the Railways more operational freedom," Sudhanshu said.
In an interview to ET, the minister said: "I think it's the most logical thing if you want a financially healthy railway system... We should have a unified approach towards national priorities," Prabhu told ET in an interview.

"Railways shouldn't work in isolation. Nowhere in the world does the Railway have a separate budget," he said.

Meanwhile, shares of Kernex Microsys and Hercules Hoists fell 33 per cent and 14 per cent during the period. Stone India, Texmaco Rail and Kalindee Rail were some of the stocks which have gained up to 12 per cent during Prabhu's tenure so far.

http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...ce-prabhu-took-reins/articleshow/54042741.cms

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Nilgiri

Jindal Rail Infra Ltd to start supplying head hardened rails in India 

*JSPL to become India’s first maker of Head Hardened Rails with total rail making capacity of 60,000 tonnes per month, of which 30,000 tonnes is head hardened rails. JSPL eyes Rs.3,500 Crore revenue from rail sector in next 3 years. The plant in Chhattisgarh, set up in technical collaboration with German SMS Meer Gmbh, has the capacity to deliver 30,000 tonnes of head-hardened rails per month.*

More at link:

http://www.railnews.co.in/jindal-rail-infra-ltd-to-start-supplying-head-hardened-rails-in-india/

*Comparing the life-cycle costs of standard and head-hardened rail*

http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/...costs-of-standard-and-head-hardened-rail.html

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Shravan#22580

anant_s said:


> Yes, these are from Stone India.
> Schunk too is manufacturing Pantographs in India, mostly for Sub Urban Metro Trains.
> Existing Am92 pantographs can be used upto 225 kmph.
> 
> 
> Yup Dharakhoh - Maramjhiri stations are ghat section.
> But this is because The King 12621/22 is still running behind a WAP 4. With Royapuram shed now having a large WAP 7 fleet, hope they upgrade link for Tamil Nadu Express to a WAP 7 (like they have done for GT) and hopefully an LHB rake


Regular link is ED/RPM WAP-4 says IRI website. But it can be any... People see 12621 often with WAP-7. 12622 was spotted a few times with WAP-7. But in the Rainy season, its necessary to fit bankers because there might be a WheelSlip.

The imported WAP-5s have Schunks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anant_s

Sections under commissioning/commissioned for electric traction in Financial year 2016/17


Wadi yard
Puntamba-Sarola
Sarola-Daund (excl)
Badnera-Walgaon
Garudaballi-Parvatipuram
Parvatipuram-Singapur Road
Angul-Karejanga
Garwa Road-Meralgram
Barauni-Mansi
Bhatni-Gorakhpur
Gorakhpur-Domingarh
Gonda-Basti
Ghaziabad-Meerut City
Ghaziabad-Moradabad
Varanasi-Lohta-Janghai incl Phaphamau-Prayag-Allahabad
Meerut City-Saharanpur
Laksar-Haridwar
Alwar-Rewari
Dharmavaram-Gooty
Dhumrikhurd-Ramtek
Ib-Jharsuguda-Lapanga
Coimbatore-North Metupalayam
Kozhikode-Kannur-Charvattur
Ramganj Mandi-Jhalawar
Amla-Parsia
Parsia-Chhindwara
Sainthia-Rampurhat
Andal-Sitarampur via Jamunia-Ikra & Sripur
Khana-Sainthia & Rampurhat-Pakur
Mansi-Katihar
Bakhtiyarpur-Tilaiya-Manpur
Meralgram-Renukut
Basti-Domingarh
Sitapur-Barhwal
Katihar-Kumedpur-Mukuria & Katihar-Jhaua-Mukuria
Kumedpur-Malda
Pune-Daund

Daund-Bhigwan

Itarsi-Pipariya

Wadi-Raichur

Katni-Jabalpur

Cheoki-Manikpur

Guntakal-Dhone

Ahmedabad-Mehsana

Haridwar-Dehradun

Rewari-Ringus

Gondia-Nagbhir

Nagbhir-Ballarshah

Yeliyur-Mysore

Mangalore-Panambur

Udhampur-Katra

Jammu-Udhampur

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Ankit Kumar 002

Courtesy @SACHINBUDDHISAGAR from IRFCA forum.

Chennai :
This Daan Utsav, sponsor a Metro ride for poor children. 

FOR A CAUSE:The organisers plan to take about 1,000 children from various orphanages across the city on a free ride.— File photo
If you can afford Rs. 100 for a child, it may end up giving her a once in a lifetime opportunity and happiness. As part of the joy of giving festival, Daan Utsav and non-profit organisation Bhumi have joined hands with Chennai Metro Rail wherein people can contribute Rs. 100 to sponsor a free ride for a child from Koyambedu to Alandur.
Sharada Krishnamurthy of Daan Utsav says, “A ride by the Chennai Metro Rail may not mean much to people like us. These are things we take for granted. In fact, many of us have gone just to take a selfie. But thousands of children from orphanages who would love to travel in it certainly cannot afford it. So, we planned this trip as part of the joy of giving festival.”
They plan to take about 1,000 children from various orphanages across the city for which Rs. 1 lakh has to be raised.
The rides will begin for children from October 2 when the festival starts and go on till December till they complete all the rides. Aarthi Madhusudhan of Daan Utsav says Rs. 100 is required as a ride from Koyambedu to Alandur and return will cost Rs. 80; another Rs. 40 for their travel to the station and back. “Apart from this, we have several other events planned as part of Daan Utsav which will be held from 2-8 October in various places,” she adds.
Officials of Chennai Metro Rail Limited (CMRL) say, they even have plans to give space in their stations to promote this campaign. “We want this campaign to benefit as many children as possible,” an official says.
People who want to make contributions can visit the following site:https://letzchange.org/campaigns/metro-rides-for-poor-children-in-chennai-this-daan-utsav-2016

http://www.thehindu.com/todays-pape...utsav-sponsor-a-metro-ride/article9082934.ece

@Abingdonboy @anant_s @PARIKRAMA @randomradio @MilSpec @Koovie @Echo_419 @Dash @hellfire @ito @SR-91 @AMCA @DesiGuy1403 @ranjeet @hellfire @fsayed @SpArK @AUSTERLITZ @nair @proud_indian @Roybot @jbgt90 @Sergi @Water Car Engineer @dadeechi @kurup @Rain Man @kaykay @Joe Shearer @Tshering22 @Dandpatta @danger007 @Didact @Soumitra @SrNair @TejasMk3@jbgt90 @ranjeet @4GTejasBVR @The_Showstopper @guest11 @egodoc222 @Nilgiri @SarthakGanguly @Omega007 @GURU DUTT @HariPrasad @JanjaWeed @litefire @AMCA @Perpendicular @Spectre@litefire @AMCA @Perpendicular@Ryuzaki @CorporateAffairs @GR!FF!N @migflug @Levina@SvenSvensonov @-xXx- @Perpendicular @proud_indian @Mustang06 @Param @Local_Legend @Ali Zadi @hellfire @egodoc222 @CorporateAffairs @Major Shaitan Singh @jha @SmilingBuddha @#hydra# @danish_vij @[Bregs] @Skillrex @Hephaestus @SR-91 @Techy @litefire @R!CK @zebra7 @dev_moh @DesiGuy1403 @itachii @nik141993 @Marxist @Glorino @noksss @jbgt90 @Skull and Bones @Kraitcorp @Crixus @waz @WAJsal @Oscar @AugenBlick @Star Wars @GuardianRED @arp2041 @Aero @salarsikander

Reactions: Like Like:
27


----------



## anant_s

Ankit Kumar 002 said:


> This Daan Utsav, sponsor a Metro ride for poor children.


 Nice gesture.
Sometimes even simple things mean a lot to those who aren't economically privileged.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Ankit Kumar 002

Mumbai metro Line 3 work to begin in October

INDIA: Work on Mumbai metro Line 3 is due to begin next month, following the signing of six of the seven civil works packages in late August. The joint ventures for each works package are:

Package 1, Cuffe Parade – Hutatma Chowk (Rs29·9bn): Larsen & Toubro and Shanghai Tunnel Engineering Co;

Package 2, CST Metro – Grant Road (Rs25·2bn): Hindustan Construction Co and Moscow Metrostroy;
Package 3, Mumbai Central – Worli (Rs25·6bn): Doğuş and Soma;
Package 4, Siddhivinayak – Shitladevi (Rs28·3bn): Continental Engineering Corp, ITD Cementation and Tata Projects;
Package 5, Dharavi – Santacruz (Rs28·2bn): J Kumar Infraprojects and China Railway Tunnel Group;
Package 6, CSIA – CSA International (Rs21·2bn): J Kumar Infraprojects and China Railway Tunnel Group;

Package 7, Marol Naka – Santacruz Electronics Export Processing Zone (Rs22·8bn): Larsen & Toubro and Shanghai Tunnel Engineering Co.
The project is being promoted by the Mumbai Metro Rail Corp special-purpose vehicle, a joint venture of the national and Maharashtra state governments, with part of the funding coming from a JICA loan.

The 33·5 km north-south route will link Colaba with Santacruz Electronics Export Processing Zone via Bandra. There will be one at-grade and 26 underground stations, including interchanges with IR’s Western and Central suburban railways, the monorail, metro Line 1 and the future metro Line 2. Ridership is forecast at 1·4 million passengers/day in 2021, rising to 1·7 million in 2031.
http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/...ai-metro-line-3-work-to-begin-in-october.html

PS:- China , Russia and Japan.... all are a major part and will contribute the most in overhauling India's infrastructure. 
@AndrewJin

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
9


----------



## Hephaestus

anant_s said:


> Impressive array of products!
> 
> & i think i've read about those South African Locos. Those are Class 20E Bi Voltage Locos belonging to TRANSNET
> View attachment 331918
> View attachment 331919
> View attachment 331925
> 
> View attachment 331927







WAP 7 aint bad too.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Abba_Dabba_Jabba

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/773756321778794496

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## anant_s

*Kashmir Railways brief of Project
USBRL Project (Udhampur Srinagar Baramula Rail Link)
*
1. Background :




With a view to provide an alternative and a reliable transportation system to Jammu & Kashmir, Govt. of India planned a 326 Km. long Railway Line joining the Kashmir valley with the Indian Railways network. The project has been declared as a Project of National Importance. Jammu- Udhampur- Katra- Quazigund- Baramulla Railway line is the biggest project in the construction of a mountain railway since independence. From Jammu to Baramulla, length of the new rail line is 326 Km. It passes through the young Himalayas, tectonics thrust and faults. The work is in various stages of progress in the balance length from Katra to Banihal ( 111 Km). .


*
2. Sections Completed
*

The work on Jammu-Udhampur section (55 Km) has been completed and opened to public by Hon’ble Prime Minister in Apr’05.
The work on Quazigund - Baramulla section (118 Km) has also been completed and section has been opened to public in three phases. The section from Anantnag to Mazhom (68 KM) was opened to the public by the Hon’ble Prime Minister on 11/10/08. The section from Mazhom to Baramulla (32 KM) was inaugurated and dedicated to the nation on 14.02.09.The section from Quazigund to Anantnag (18 km) was opened to the public by the Hon’ble Prime Minister on 28/10/09.
The section from Quazigund to Banihal (18 Km) involving Pir Panjal Tunnel, the longest transportation tunnel in India of total 11.215 Km length has also been opened to the Public by the Hon’ble Prime Minister on 26.06.2013. The block section from Quazigund to Banihal is a part of Katra-Quazigund section of the project, wherein the alignment passes through the world’s most difficult terrain, both in terms of logistic and geological strata.
Udhampur – Katra which is 25 Km long has been opened to traffic by Hon’ble Prime Minister on 4th July 2014.
*3. Salient features of USBRL Project
*
The length from Udhampur to Baramulla is 272 km and has been divided into 
four sections. The salient features of these sections are as under:






*4.0 Present Status of the Project:*

For the purpose of execution /monitoring , the work has been sub divided into the following four legs :-


Leg-1 : Udhampur –Katra (25 KM -Work completed and section commissioned
Leg-2 : Katra- Banihal (111 KM) – Work in progress
Leg-3: Banihal –Quazigund ( 18KM) -Work completed and section commissioned
Leg-4: Quazigund –Baramulla (118 KM) - -Work completed and section commissioned
This Project is, perhaps, the most difficult new railway line project undertaken on Indian subcontinent. The terrain passes through young Himalayas, which are full of geological surprises and numerous problems. The execution of the work in the balanced portion between the Katra and Banihal (111 KM) has been divided among three agencies as under:-


Northern Railway – 5 Km.
KRCL - 35 Km
IRCON - 71 Km.


5.0 *Status of Important Bridge on River Chenab*

*Chenab Bridge*

* i. Introduction:*
The Indian Railways has undertaken a mega project of construction of a new Railway line in J&K state from Udhampur to Baramulla, which has been declared a national project. The alignment is a culmination of large number of Tunnels and Bridges, which are to be implemented in highly rugged and mountainous terrain with most difficult Himalayan Geology. The alignment crosses deep gorges of Chenab River near Salal Hydro Power Dam, which necessitates construction of long span bridges. The configurations of steel arches have been selected on account of aesthetics, economy, and availability of local expertise and construction materials.
The Chenab Bridge, 359 m above river bed, will be the highest bridge in the world, and longest span for BG Rail line with arch span of 467 m. 












Physical Progress on Chenab Bridge The bridge has been divided in four parts for construction point of view. These are : 
A. Construction of Arch Portion (S-10 to S-70)
B. Construction of Viaduct Portion (S-80 to S-180)
C. Slope Stabilisation - Bakkal end and 
D. Slope stabilisation - Kauri end 

*PIR PANJAL TUNNEL (T-80)*

1.0 The Pir Panjal Tunnel is a work of Pioneering nature being the longest transport tunnel in India and may become a benchmark for more ambitious and longer transport tunnels in future. The quantum of work involves one million cum of under ground excavation. 11 Km. long tunnel is completely straight in almost N-S direction. Maximum overburden is approx. 1100m. Tunnel is at 440m lower level than road tunnel and will be much less vulnerable to snow. The single track tube has been adopted with side road for repair /emergency rescue. The clear 3m wide passage exists in the cross-section all along and extends outside the portals. Rising grade of 1% from south to the high point at Km. 159.134 followed by a falling gradient of 0.5% towards north end (for better constructability). Tunnel will be provided with properly conceived Ventilation, fire fighting and monitoring systems.

2.0 M/s. Geo-Consult RITES (JV) has been appointed as Design and Supervision Consultants for this project.

3.0 During selection of construction technology Tunnel Boring Machine (TBM) was not adopted because of following :-

o Heterogeneous geology soil near portals to Trap and quartzite in middle.

o Geology, with fault zones is also encountered.

o High squeezing anticipated in the middle zone with 1100m overburden. This will be accompanied by heavy water inflow (Karst) in the lime stone.

o High initial period is required for ordering design, manufacture and commissioning.

o Retrieval of TBM’s require a large cavern which delays the final lining activity.

o No bidder was prepared to mobilize two TBM’s.

o Required advance with one TBM is three times compared to NATM / drill-and-blast.

o Non-circular section can only be achieved by enlargement in case of TBM.

4.0 Adit & Shaft : 774m adit meets the main tunnel at 2750m and isolates soft-ground. The shaft with 12m dia & 55m depth isolates 600m north-end tunnel. These will also assist in the ventilation during construction and operation.

5.0 Features of NATM design and construction Process:

Geo-technical modeling includes rock classifications and impact of construction sequence. Actual design performed in the form of supports sheet during construction by designer at site. Instrumentation and monitoring is done to observe settlement and validation of the design. The steel ribs have been eliminated and lattice girders are used. These are lighter element and allow fore poling through them providing better safety and keeping the excavation profile to close tolerances. At any stage in the installed primary lining the actual stress level is known providing a real time tool to the designer to validate his design parameters. The geo-technical model showing presence of water, faults, different rock classes. The model enables identification of favored construction method-road header, drill blast. Permanent lining is being done concurrently while excavation is still on-going so that after the final break through, the tunnel is completed in 3 months. The finished cross section has been optimized in terms of area and shape. Assessment of tunnel stability during excavation is being done. Determination is done for additional support measures and to adjust the support and excavation sequences. Monitoring of deformation rate decides casting of inner lining. Optical targets, pressure cells strain meters, and measuring anchors are used.

*6.0 Geological Features:*

Rock units are mainly consisting of silicified limestone, andesite and basalt, quartizite and sandstone or limestone – shale intercalations, agglomerates shale and tuffs. Portal areas are situated in fluvioglacial sediments (soft ground). The general trend of mountain range and strike direction of bedding is NW –SE. The central areas of the Pir Panjal range show a distinct folding. Contacts between rock units are often faulted. Folding is common in central areas.

*7.0 Salient Features of Pir Panjal Tunnel (T-80):*

o Total length – 11km
o Adit – 774m, shaft: 55m depth, 12m dia.
o Maximum overburden – 1.10km.
o Tunnel Method : NATM (New Austrian Tunneling Method)
o Last estimate cost (2006) – 647 crores.
o Approx. 440m below existing Jawahar Road Tunnel (2.75km)
o Underground excavation : 10 lac cubic meter.
o Cross section Area : Excavation : 67 to 78 sqm, Finished Tunnel :48 sqm.
o Investigation Bore Holes depth upto 640m.
o 3m wide road in tunnel for maintenance emergency rescue and relief.
o High mid point and sloping in both directions for drainage
o Provision of system for ventilation, fire fighting and safety monitoring.
o Adit and shaft for parallel working, to be used for ventilation, maintenance and emergency relief during service. 
o Extensive instrumentation for monitoring during tunneling.
o Consultant : M/s. Geoconsult-RITES (JV).

*8.0 Many Firsts: *

o The Longest Transport Tunnel In the Country (11km).
o Highest ‘Over-burden’ of 1100m.
o Deepest ‘Drill holes’ for Geotechnical Investigations 640m.
o First Large Scale use of ‘New Austrian Tunneling Method (NATM)’ in India. 
o First Use of ‘Road header’ for ‘Tunnel Excavation’ in Railway Tunneling.









http://usbrl.org/brief.php

*Status of Railway electrification ending last Financial Year*

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
3 | Like Like:
8


----------



## el che

Surge Pricing for Rajdhani, Shatabdi and Duronto trains. Only 10% seats available at exiting fare rest will be costlier upto 50%. Govt. made a blunder. If the trend of tax terrorism continues then bye bye Modi govt. in 2019.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

Ankit Kumar 002 said:


> Mumbai metro Line 3 work to begin in October
> 
> INDIA: Work on Mumbai metro Line 3 is due to begin next month, following the signing of six of the seven civil works packages in late August. The joint ventures for each works package are:
> 
> Package 1, Cuffe Parade – Hutatma Chowk (Rs29·9bn): Larsen & Toubro and Shanghai Tunnel Engineering Co;
> 
> Package 2, CST Metro – Grant Road (Rs25·2bn): Hindustan Construction Co and Moscow Metrostroy;
> Package 3, Mumbai Central – Worli (Rs25·6bn): Doğuş and Soma;
> Package 4, Siddhivinayak – Shitladevi (Rs28·3bn): Continental Engineering Corp, ITD Cementation and Tata Projects;
> Package 5, Dharavi – Santacruz (Rs28·2bn): J Kumar Infraprojects and China Railway Tunnel Group;
> Package 6, CSIA – CSA International (Rs21·2bn): J Kumar Infraprojects and China Railway Tunnel Group;
> 
> Package 7, Marol Naka – Santacruz Electronics Export Processing Zone (Rs22·8bn): Larsen & Toubro and Shanghai Tunnel Engineering Co.
> The project is being promoted by the Mumbai Metro Rail Corp special-purpose vehicle, a joint venture of the national and Maharashtra state governments, with part of the funding coming from a JICA loan.
> 
> The 33·5 km north-south route will link Colaba with Santacruz Electronics Export Processing Zone via Bandra. There will be one at-grade and 26 underground stations, including interchanges with IR’s Western and Central suburban railways, the monorail, metro Line 1 and the future metro Line 2. Ridership is forecast at 1·4 million passengers/day in 2021, rising to 1·7 million in 2031.
> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/...ai-metro-line-3-work-to-begin-in-october.html
> 
> PS:- China , Russia and Japan.... all are a major part and will contribute the most in overhauling India's infrastructure.
> @AndrewJin



Mumbai Metro will become a shining example of Sino-Indian cooperation

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anant_s

High Speed trials on Mumbai New Delhi Sector on 7 September 2016. Ghaziabad WAP5 powered the train

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hulk

Abingdonboy said:


> 12,000HP double section freight electric locomotives from Alstom for the Eastern DFC. 800 of which are on order, with deliveries commencing in 2018.
> 
> 
> http://www.alstom.com/press-centre/...uble-electric-locomotives-to-indian-railways/


What problem they are trying to solve?


----------



## anant_s

Hulk said:


> What problem they are trying to solve?


These locomotives are proposed to be operated on Eastern Dedicated Freight Corridor with 6000 T Trains at upto 100 kmph.

These are 12000 HP (~9000 kW) locos and the reason for their selection can be read in a previous post on this thread.
https://defence.pk/threads/indian-r...s-and-discussions.440104/page-31#post-8594240
https://defence.pk/threads/indian-r...s-and-discussions.440104/page-31#post-8594539

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## raj76

हरे कृष्ण हरे कृष्ण,कृष्ण कृष्ण हरे हरे
हरे राम हरे राम, राम राम हरे हरे
09-09-2016

#Economy:The Govt plans to roll out the new indirect tax regime from April 1, 2017. GST, the biggest tax reform since Independence, will create uniform market for seamless movement of goods and services with one tax rate.

#Finance:India is expected to see net FDI inflows of USD 35 billion this financial year, which may fall short of the figure for 2015-16.

#Foreign portfolio investors are looking at France, Spain, and Denmark, and to some extent even Netherlands, where they can register their investment vehicles before they pump money in Indian equities. Ireland and Luxembourg seem promising for locations from where debt investments can be made in India.

#Mera Bharat Mahaan: Scripting success on the maiden operational flight of its heavy-duty rocket fitted with the indigenous cryogenic upper stage, India launched its advanced weather satellite INSAT-3DR onboard GSLV-F05 from the spaceport here.

भारत माता की जय

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anant_s

*Delhi-Mumbai Talgo train final trial at 150 kmph tomorrow*



> *Highlights*
> 
> Super-Fast Talgo Train from Delhi to Mumbai has final trial tomorrow
> Talgo train is expected to start at 2.45 PM from New Delhi station tomorrow and scheduled to reach at Mumbai at 2.29 AM early morning next day
> The Talgo train reached Mumbai yesterday 18 minutes late in its third trial



NEW DELHI: To reduce the travel time between Delhi and Mumbai to less that 12 hours, the final trial run of Delhi-Mumbai Talgo train at 150 km per hour speed is slated to be on September 10 from here.

Spanish Talgo train is expected to start at 2.45 PM from New Delhi station tomorrow and scheduled to reach at Mumbai at 2.29 AM early morning next day, said a senior Railway Ministry official.





Talgo train with nine coaches aims to reach the destination in 11 hours and 44 minutes at 150 km per hour speed in its final trial.

Meanwhile, the Talgo train reached Mumbai yesterday 18 minutes late in its third trial.

Travelling 1,384 km stretch between New Delhi and Mumbai, the train at 140 km per hour speed reached 3.15 AM instead of scheduled arrival at 2.57 AM.




*(Previous timings)*

Talgo aims to reduce travel time between Delhi-Mumbai by four hours. Currently, the super-fast Rajdhani Express train takes around 16 hours between New Delhi and Mumbai.

Railways had conducted the first trial run of Talgo trains on the Bareilly-Moradabad stretch in Uttar Pradesh followed by the second trial run was conducted on the Palwal-Mathura section of the North-Central Railway.

The nine-coach Talgo train consists of two Executive Class cars, four Chair Cars, a cafeteria, a power car and a tail-end coach for staff and equipment.

Besides railway staff, technicians from Talgo are onboard during the trial.




http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...at-150-kmph-tomorrow/articleshow/54235720.cms
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
hopefully the next time we see this marvelous train, it would be in Indian Railways colors!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## proud_indian

*Wipro wins three-year contract from Norway's largest railway company NSB*

*The three-year contract entails implementation of Wipro's BoundaryLess Data Center (BLDC) and LiVE Workspace solutions.*



S V Krishnamachari
September 7, 2016 12:40 IST​




Wipro shares were trading flat on the BSE on Wednesday despite the company announcing it has acquired a Norway-based client. In Picture: Wipro campus is seen in Bengaluru June 23, 2009 (representational image).Reuters File

Bengaluru-based IT services company Wipro Limited has won a contract from NSB Group, one of Norway's largest transportation groups. The announcement on Wednesday did not have any impact on Wipro's shares as they were trading at Rs. 487.25 apiece, up 0.92 per cent.

The three-year agreement entails implementation of Wipro's BoundaryLess Datacenter (BLDC) and LiVE Workspace solutions and utilisation of its next-generation delivery framework ServiceNXT to deliver services, which will help NSB "variablise" their IT operations.

Oslo-based NSB has passenger transportation operations by way of rail and bus, freight by rail, property management and development, and train maintenance segments.

The Azim Premji-controlled company said that the project gives visibility to its presence in the Nordic region. "We are confident that Wipro's ServiceNXT framework offering will enable NSB to optimize, automate and manage its IT in an agile manner. Furthermore, this engagement reiterates our continued focus and investments in Norway and the Nordic region," Carl-Henrik Hallstrom, Head of the Nordic Region, Wipro, said in a statement.

The company would utilise its domain expertise extensively in the project, said another company executive.
"This is a prestigious engagement for us and we look forward to leveraging our transportation sector domain expertise, coupled with our deep infrastructure services capability and technology know-how," Srini Pallia, President - Consumer Business, Wipro Limited, said.

The NSB Group said that it foresees gains from the project. "This engagement is strategic to our business continuity operations and we believe that Wipro is the best partner for us. With our Data Center and End User Support enabled by Wipro, we can drive cost reduction and efficiencies, and most importantly, bring about joint innovations to serve our customers better," Trude Ostby Dahl, CIO, NSB Group said in the statement.

http://www.ibtimes.co.in/wipro-wins-three-year-contract-norways-railway-company-nsb-692754​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## proud_indian

*MIC Electronics gets patent for LED DigiPoster, bags order from Railways*
V RISHI KUMAR
HYDERABAD, SEPT 7: 





MIC Electronics Ltd has announced it has secured a patent for its LED DigiPoster, which the company maintains is a next generation digital display technology for various applications across the world. The patent is valid up to the year 2028.

Digi-Poster or LED DigiPoster is an intelligent, integrated LED-based, robust and rugged display device meant for use in advertisements or information dissemination, either indoors or outdoors. The poster has several inherent advantages over existing methods and can display images that are loaded or altered locally or remotely, according to the company Managing Director, M.V. Ramana Rao.

The DigiPoster supports multiple pixel resolutions, including the virtual pixel concept using MIC’s patented scan-plus technology and multiple data/ image formats as well as displays live information. This can be deployed in fixed or mobile applications.

According to the company, the market potential for devices employing this technology is extremely large. A current example is the Indian Railways’ Railway Display Network (RDN) Project.

The company was one of three companies awarded a contract for supply of a new LED-based coach light fixture to the Indian Railways. This is the Railways initial foray into this type of lighting. While this initial order will furnish lights sufficient for 60 coaches, these type of fixtures will now become standard fittings in all new Railway caches and will also be used as retrofit devices in old running coaches. This has a potential market of more than 120,000 coaches for the Indian Railways alone.

MIC was the first company to be approved for this type of coach lighting by the Indian Railways, the company stated.

http://www.thehindubusinessline.com...r-bags-order-from-railways/article9080720.ece​

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## proud_indian

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/774287980617830401

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## raj76

हरे कृष्ण हरे कृष्ण,कृष्ण कृष्ण हरे हरे
हरे राम हरे राम, राम राम हरे हरे
10-09-2016

#Economy:The Govt has come out with guidelines to help sick and loss-making state-run enterprises dispose of their assets, including land, in a bid to expedite their shutdown.

#Finance:The mutual fund industry's assets under management rose to an all time high of Rs 15.6 lakh crore, at the end of August. This was helped by strong inflows into income, balanced and equity mutual fund scheme.

#Telecom Regulatory Authority of India has told India's top telcos and Reliance Jio Infocomm to resolve the contentious interconnect matter among themselves, but warned that it would act if quality of service drops and consumers suffer.

#Mera Bharat Mahaan:The country's leading private sector lender ICICI Bank has forayed into 'software robotics' - a first by any Indian bank. Over 200 software robots are now performing over 10 lakh transactions per day for the bank which comprises 10% of its total transactions. The bank will engage 500 software robots by the end of the year which will help it to automate 20% of its total transactions.

भारत माता की जय

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## luckych

*Philips to expand manufacturing in India, plans 75% localisation*
http://retail.economictimes.indiatim...ation/53820364

*Sony may set up manufacturing unit In India to drive growth*

http://www.domain-b.com/companies/co...ectronics.html

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anant_s

*Oldest WAP 1 retires*

Indian railways oldest dedicated passenger class loco (& the first WAP 1 to be built) 22001 (presently with Arakkonam electric loco shed) retires. the locomotive was commissioned in September 1981 and has completed 35 years of its codal life.




Goodbye!

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Nilgiri

anant_s said:


> *Oldest WAP 1 retires*
> 
> Indian railways oldest dedicated passenger class loco (& the first WAP 1 to be built) 22001 (presently with Arakkonam electric loco shed) retires. the locomotive was commissioned in September 1981 and has completed 35 years of its codal life.
> View attachment 333118
> 
> Goodbye!



A soul twin to you anant ji?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## anant_s

Nilgiri said:


> A soul twin to you anant ji?




Not really, but i have a bad habit of remembering locomotive road numbers. 22001 (then Ghaziabad) was power train (Agra Cantt. New Delhi Passenger) and that was my first journey behind a WAP 1 powered train.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ankit Kumar 002

anant_s said:


> *Oldest WAP 1 retires*
> 
> Indian railways oldest dedicated passenger class loco (& the first WAP 1 to be built) 22001 (presently with Arakkonam electric loco shed) retires. the locomotive was commissioned in September 1981 and has completed 35 years of its codal life.
> View attachment 333118
> 
> Goodbye!



2Nd. 22000 Also seems to be out.

The latest loco holdings http://elocos.railnet.gov.in/Holding/holding_09_16.pdf
Show that 1 WAP 1 is already stricken and 22001 is next.

There were talks of them being rebuilt to WAP 4, are they gonna get rebuilt or condemned?

But its been nearly 35 years since the first wap1 was built. They served us well.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anant_s

Ankit Kumar 002 said:


> There were talks of them being rebuilt to WAP 4, are they gonna get rebuilt or condemned?


Nah!
It was cheaper to build new WAP 4 but as i hear from CLW, that line is closed permanently and there are no contracts left for outsourced items of WAP 4 and WAG 7.
WAP 1 will almost all go in next 10 years.



Ankit Kumar 002 said:


> 2Nd.


i may be mistaken but i guess 2nd WAP 1 was 22002. 22000 was actually the third in series.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## migflug

*Superfast Talgo train to run from Delhi to Mumbai in 12 hours in final test run*
By ECONOMICTIMES.COM | Sep 10, 2016, 04.13 PM IST
Post a Comment

*READ MORE ON » *Travel | technology | Talgo | Speed | Rajdhani Express | New Delhi | Mumbai
NEW DELHI: Can the superfast Spanish Talgo train slash travel time between Delhi and Mumbai by four hours? You will probably know by tomorrow.

The final trial run to determine if the Talgo train can achieve this feat was scheduled at 2.45pm from New Delhi station. The train is expected to reach Mumbai at 2.29 am early Sunday morning.

Talgo aims to deliver passengers at just under 12 hours to their destination. Currently, the superfast Rajdhani Express train takes around 16 hours between New Delhi and Mumbai. The train has nine super light-weight coaches, which it got from Spain in April.

In its penultimate trial run, the Talgo train reached Mumbai 18 minutes late.





The Talgo is seen as a boost to rail minister Suresh Prabhu's ambitious Mission 350 plan to decode possibilities of introducing ultra-high speed technology to run trains at a speed of 500 km per hour.
Prabhu has been pitching for faster movement of trains. "It is dream of the Railways to take not more than 12 hours to travel from one part of India to the other and idea is to enhance the average speed of all trains, so that everyone benefits," Prabhu said at a recent global meet. 

In case of ultra high-speed technology, he said "Railways wants to develop it, implement it under Make in India to use it indigenously and to be able to export it also." 

He said railways wants to reduce travel time by running high speed trains and was in favour of developing ultra high speed technology under Make in India programme. 

Read more at:
http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...ofinterest&utm_medium=text&utm_campaign=cppst

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## anant_s

Just a small nit bit, 1291/52 top speed is 140 kph between Sawai Madhopur and New Delhi.
130 kph limit is from Virar north onwards till about Kota

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## itachii

anant_s said:


> *Delhi-Mumbai Talgo train final trial at 150 kmph tomorrow*
> 
> 
> 
> NEW DELHI: To reduce the travel time between Delhi and Mumbai to less that 12 hours, the final trial run of Delhi-Mumbai Talgo train at 150 km per hour speed is slated to be on September 10 from here.
> 
> Spanish Talgo train is expected to start at 2.45 PM from New Delhi station tomorrow and scheduled to reach at Mumbai at 2.29 AM early morning next day, said a senior Railway Ministry official.
> View attachment 332694
> 
> Talgo train with nine coaches aims to reach the destination in 11 hours and 44 minutes at 150 km per hour speed in its final trial.
> 
> Meanwhile, the Talgo train reached Mumbai yesterday 18 minutes late in its third trial.
> 
> Travelling 1,384 km stretch between New Delhi and Mumbai, the train at 140 km per hour speed reached 3.15 AM instead of scheduled arrival at 2.57 AM.
> View attachment 332696
> 
> *(Previous timings)*
> 
> Talgo aims to reduce travel time between Delhi-Mumbai by four hours. Currently, the super-fast Rajdhani Express train takes around 16 hours between New Delhi and Mumbai.
> 
> Railways had conducted the first trial run of Talgo trains on the Bareilly-Moradabad stretch in Uttar Pradesh followed by the second trial run was conducted on the Palwal-Mathura section of the North-Central Railway.
> 
> The nine-coach Talgo train consists of two Executive Class cars, four Chair Cars, a cafeteria, a power car and a tail-end coach for staff and equipment.
> 
> Besides railway staff, technicians from Talgo are onboard during the trial.
> View attachment 332695
> 
> http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...at-150-kmph-tomorrow/articleshow/54235720.cms
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> hopefully the next time we see this marvelous train, it would be in Indian Railways colors!



Sir, I think talgo has fewer passenger coaches when compared to other Indian trains. Can it accommodate the same number of people as a rajdhani does ? and if we add more coaches to accommodate the difference wouldn't it take its toll on speed ?


----------



## Ankit Kumar 002

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/774796399330361345
Talgo’s Delhi-Mumbai Rajdhani route trial: Spanish train takes less than 12 hours in final 150 kmph run
By: Smriti Jain | New Delhi | Published: September 11, 2016 7:16 AM
Talgo trial: Exclusive image of speedometer hitting 150 kmph during final trial run on Delhi to Mumbai Rajdhani route.
In a big boost to Indian Railways’ dreams of semi-high speed trains, Talgo’s train completed its last Delhi-Mumbai Rajdhani route trial in less than 12 hours! This is a four hours time relief from the Rajdhani which takes almost 16 hours to complete the approximately 1,388 km distance. Vijay Kumar, Executive Director, Infrastructure told FE Online, “The train left New Delhi at 14:45 hours on Saturday afternoon and reached Mumbai Central at 02:33 hours, that is in 11 hours and 48 minutes. This includes around 6 minutes of irregularities or unusual occurrences. So, the total time taken was actually 11 hours 44 minutes.” Talgo had in its simulation claimed that the total time it would take is 11 hours and 44 minutes.
The trial was conducted at a maximum permissible speed of 150 kmph and a cant deficiency of 100mm. Cant deficiency is a technical parameter that deals with the speed of the train on curves. Talgo says that the natural tilting mechanism of its coaches and the fact that they are lightweight allow them to attain higher speeds on existing Indian tracks. Talgo’s coaches have been undergoing trials since May and have gone through rigorous tests to successfully meet the targets set by Indian Railways.
Also read: Talgo’s trains for Indian Railways: 3 litmus tests it had to clear
The Delhi-Mumbai Rajdhani route trials have been the most stringent ones, involving a long distance, various speeds and cant deficiencies. Prior to that, Indian Railways conducted speed trials of this Spanish train on the Mathura-Palwal stretch, where the train beat Gatimaan, Rajdhani and Shatabdi to clock the highest-ever speed on Indian tracks – 180 kmph. The nine-coach Talgo train is being pulled by an Indian Railways coach (diesel/electric) and consists of two Executive Class cars, four Chair Cars, a cafeteria, a power car and a tail-end coach.

http://www.financialexpress.com/eco...2-hours-suresh-prabhu-indian-railways/373282/

Railways to drive out illeagal Encroachment from its properties. 

Union Minister for Statistics and Programme Implementation D V Sadananda Gowda, who chaired a meeting to review the railway projects said, "Encroachment will be cleared without any consideration and compromise.''

http://m.deccanherald.com/articles....lways-clear-encroachments-its-properties.html

PS:-Brace yourselves, Berozgar Secular Parties coming to free India from " Suit Boot ki Sarkar".

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## raj76

हरे कृष्ण हरे कृष्ण,कृष्ण कृष्ण हरे हरे
हरे राम हरे राम, राम राम हरे हरे
11-09-2016

#Economy:Indian courts have been twacking one builder or the other for not delivering homes they promised buyers of late. The Supreme Court hauled up Unitech and Parsvnath asking them to refund monies. The High Courts too are seized of builder versus buyer cases and the national consumer court is now the default go-to option for home buyers in distress.

#Finance:Just retired RBI Governor clean-up of more than $100 billion of stressed assets on the books of banks today came in for praise from President who felt rising NPAs are not a desirable situation.

#From October next year, all new models of cars will have the mandatory feature of "manual override", a device that enables a person to open the door with or without electrical power. Similarly, all new models will have "vehicle reverse gear sensor system", which helps the driver detect any object behind the car.

#Mera Bharat Mahaan:Khadi and Village Industries Commission has launched a toll free number for access to all sector-related programmes and information. The services will be available between 8 am to 8 pm, six days a week.

भारत माता की जय

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anant_s

itachii said:


> Sir,


Sir
Please 


itachii said:


> I think talgo has fewer passenger coaches when compared to other Indian trains. Can it accommodate the same number of people as a rajdhani does ?


You are correct, in current layout, carrying capacity of TALGO is lesser than Rajdhani express. The present rake layout of 12951/52/53/54 (Rajdhani + August Kranti) is as follows:





That gives you a total capacity of (11*72) + (5*54) + (1*24) = *1086* passengers in (3,2 and 1 AC).

TALGO 250, whose trial run (sans the original power cars took place), has following layout




The seating capacity of this setup is as follows:





This can be modified to 300.
Now this value is equal to that of a Rajdhani express running with First AC and Second AC coaches only (270+24=294).


The power input to original TALGO setup is by two power cars (one at each end) and the total power provided is ~6500 HP to run at 250 kph max speed.
Indian test run was done with a 4500 HP Diesel and a 5400 HP WAP 5 and train easily reached 180 kph with simulated loading of passengers.
From here we have 2-3 different scenarios

India can straight away purchase TALGO 250 set modified to Indian requirements and reach 200+ kph speeds. this would however require India to develop maintenance and training facilities for power units of Spanish train set.
Purchase only coaches and use them in manner, same as trials ie by putting an Indian locomotive and run upto 180-190 kph. The speed is reduced but since locomotive is already Indian, no new facility creation for power units would be required. Coaches can be maintained by contract to OEM or at existing facilities by a small new setup.
Purchase only coaches, add two locomotives similar to Spanish setup (2* WAP5 / WDP4), increase a bit of capacity and run at 180-190 kph with increased passenger capacity. However this is not much different that running 2 trains.
@Abingdonboy asked once on procurement of power cars and as per information available in March April this year (when trials were yet to commence), the general view was that complete train set would be purchased.
But last month during Mumbai Delhi Trials, a railway official told, that perhaps India would want to purchase coaches only and not the power car. As the trials have shown, TALGO runs flawlessly with Indian Locomotives and offers an amazing ride quality. This has prompted an idea to purchase new coaches in large numbers and run them behind Indian Locomotives and this would be the fastest mode of introduction. Albeit this option comes with a speed penalty vis a vis original setup that can go upto 250.
CLW on its part is already gearing (or re-gearing) its WAP5 to go upto 200 kph





So a semi high speed travel of upto 200 kph between few cities (initially i believe Delhi-Mumbai/Kolkata) should be possible within next 2-3 years.
by that time India can decide based on progress of DFC (& corresponding decongesting of routes) and performance of TALGO (in terms of passenger patronage), how to move further.
IMHO TALGO is a brilliant technology and IR should move ahead without any further delays in its commercial introduction.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Vergennes

@anant_s Sorry for my ignorance,but why is the Talgo tested with indian locomotives and not the original traction units ?

And thanks to @anant_s @Ankit Kumar 002 @Nilgiri and the others that contribute to this awesome thread,because of you I found some hype/interest for trains !

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## anant_s

Vergennes said:


> why is the Talgo tested with indian locomotives and not the original traction units ?



Indian Railways wanted to check the stability and performance of tilting coaches on tracks. 
The speed was limited to 180 kph, well below top speed limit of 250 kph that the trainset can do. for this Indian locomotives are more than sufficient.
Bringing in Spanish power unit, would've meant delays as Indian drivers can't drive them. Training them would've taken time. In trials, Indian drivers drove the train and as i hear they are all gaga over train's performance. 
Spain wanted the trials as quickly as possible and in those circumstances use of Indian locomotives with coaches guided by RENFE technical team was fastest way possible.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nilgiri



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## raj76

हरे कृष्ण हरे कृष्ण,कृष्ण कृष्ण हरे हरे
हरे राम हरे राम, राम राम हरे हरे
12-09-2016

#Economy:Employees Provident Fund Organisation had provided 8.8% rate of interest on EPF deposits for 2015-16 despite Finance Ministry's ratification for 8.7%.

#Finance:SBI Chairperson says a 25 basis points cut in interest rates was in the offing and that an improvement in the financial health of India's banking sector was closely linked to the overall performance of the economy.

#Instead of focusing on individual monuments or historical land marks, of which Delhi has an enviable number having been a capital city for ages under innumerable dynasties, India National Trust for Art and Cultural Heritage proposes to create heritage circuits that would showcase each historical legacy in a better way.

#Mera Bharat Mahaan:The Govt's effort to get people to voluntarily disclose their black money, under the IDS, has had a tepid response, with only about Rs 4,000 crore reported till mid-August. The four-month window for disclosing black money deposits will close at the end of this month. The informal target for the scheme was tax collection of Rs 40,000-50,000 crore. To collect that amount, the disclosure would have have to be about Rs 1 lakh crore.

भारत माता की जय

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Railways take ‘punctuality’ to a whole new track; reports 82% improvement

http://www.railnews.co.in/railways-take-punctuality-to-a-whole-new-track-reports-82-improvement/

New Delhi: Indian Railways, which on Wednesday shocked passengers with plans to raise basic fares on the Rajdhani and other superfast trains by as much as 235% in a surge pricing model, has also reported an improvement in the overall punctuality rate after improvisation on the Ghaziabad-Mughalsarai route, with mail and express trains improving their performance by over four per cent to clock 80.83 per cent punctuality during April-August.

Overall, the punctuality rate of the Railways increased to 82.09 per cent in August from 81.62 per cent in the corresponding month last year.

Punctuality of mail / express trains during April-August this year was 80.83 per cent against 76.66 per cent in the corresponding period last year, an increase of 4.17 per cent.

The punctuality of local trains between April and August this year was 77.45 per cent against 73.99 per cent in the same month in 2015.

The railway ministry attributed the improved performance to a series of steps being taken for improvement in the 761-km-long Ghaziabad-Mughalsarai route.

Punctuality of mail / express trains, particularly those traversing through quadrilateral routes such as Delhi-Howrah, Delhi-Mumbai, Delhi-Chennai and Howrah-Mumbai corridors have been adversely impacted as these sectors are facing severe capacity constraint due to saturated line capacity.

These routes are also increasingly being used for freight traffic, including transport of raw materials, coal for power generation plants, petroleum products, food grains, fertiliser, steel and export oriented container traffic.

The ministry, in fact, created a ‘mobility directorate’ to improve punctuality in passenger service and speed up freight movement.

The busy Ghaziabad-Mughalsarai corridor, which includes the Allahabad junction that caters to the movement of 120 trains in a day, and runs services to key railway stations, including Aligarh, Moradabad, Tundla, Bareilly, Etawah, Kanpur Central, Lucknow, Mirzapur and Varanasi.

Railways managed to avoid technical glitches like engine and traction failures by judicious use of assets to decongest movement of trains along the over-saturated route, officials pointed out.

While these measures helped to control external factors affecting punctuality, Railways also managed to keep assets in shape to avoid internal glitches.

Other than asset failures, various constraints /difficulties, such as line capacity constraints on account of increasing passenger and freight traffic, adverse weather conditions (fog, rains, breaches), intermittent natural calamities such as floods, cyclones, heavy rains; heavy road traffic at level crossing gates across the rail network also adversely affect punctuality of trains.

Law and order problems, including public agitations and bandh calls in left wing extremism-affected areas, miscreant activities such as theft of railway assets, mid-section run over cases involving cattle and humans also cause delays in train operation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

http://www.icis.com/resources/news/...vehicle-production-grows-16-1-sales-up-23-7-/

*India August vehicle production grows 16.1%; sales up 23.7%*
08 September 2016 08:51 Source:ICIS News
SINGAPORE (ICIS)--India’s total vehicle production in August rose by 16.1% year on year to 2.31m units, with domestic sales up by 23.7% at 2.01m units, industry data showed on Thursday.

Two-wheelers accounted for 79.8% of the total production and 82% of overall sales, according to the Society of Indian Automobile Manufacturers (SIAM).

Production of passenger vehicles in August grew by 9.99% year on year to 324,599 units, with sales up 16.7% at 258,722 units and exports rising by 27% at 75,483 units.



_



_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## luckych

*US data firm Factset to set up its largest global office in Hyderabad*
*
American financial data and analytics firm Factset has sealed a deal to set up an 8.6-lakhsquare-feet office in Hyderabad, its largest in the world, earmarking Rs 800 crore for lease rentals over 15 years. The Nasdaq and NYSE-listed firm, which has 8,000 employees in 40 locations across 21 countries, is gearing up to hire 7,000 employees for Hyderabad alone, said two persons close to the deal.

http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...ofinterest&utm_medium=text&utm_campaign=cppst*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## proud_indian

Adani’s Solar Power Plant on National Geographic’s Megastructures.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ankit Kumar 002

DELHI METRO NEWS 

A whopping Rs 43 lakh in cash, 283 mobile phones and 79 laptops were among the belongings left behind by commuters while travelling in the Delhi Metro till August this year, according to the rail network's 'lost and found' data.

The recovery of cash forgotten and later restored to the traveller, as per data accessed by PTI, is one of the largest in the last few years. For the entirety of last year, the corresponding figure was only over Rs 18.80 lakh.

Source :- New Indian Express

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anant_s

*Railways considering introduction of Talgo type trains between metros*

NEW DELHI: After the successful trial of Spanish made Talgo train, Railways is considering introduction of light weight aluminium coaches in the rail network to reduce the travelling time between metropolis.

The Talgo train completed its final trial between Delhi and Mumbai in less than 12-hours at a maximum speed of 150 km per hour speed on Sunday. Currently the super-fast Rajdhani Express takes around 16 hours to cover the same distance.

We are exploring the possibilities of introduction of light weight aluminium coaches in our railway system, Railway Board Member (Rolling Stock) Hemant Kumar told PTI.

Asked whether Talgo train will be considered for the Railways' future high speed projects, Kumar said "We are looking at similar light weight type trains for speedy run on the existing network."

The light weight Spanish Talgo train hauled by Indian Railways locomotive covered the distance between Delhi and Mumbai in 11 hours 42 minutes in its final trial on Sunday. The Spanish-made coaches with Indian Railways locomotive had left New Delhi at 2.45pm on September 10 and reached Mumbai at 2.33am next day early morning on September 11 covering the 1,384 km stretch travelling at about maximum speed of 150kmph.

Kumar said it was a successful trial by the Talgo train comprising light weight aluminium coaches with tilting technology.

Asked about the way forward for acquiring such type of coaches, he said "we are examining every aspects. Whether to go for single tender or opting for open tendering process to acquire such train, we have to take a call on it."
However, he said "Talgo train design has to be changed as it cannot run in its existing form. While the width has to be increased from the existing size, the footboard height has also to be increased to match our platform height."
Talgo trial was conducted here without any cost to railways as the Spanish company did bear the entire cost of shipment of coaches from Spain to here.


Talgo aims to reduce travel time between Delhi-Mumbai by four hours. Currently, the super-fast Rajdhani Express train takes around 16 hours to cover the distance between New Delhi and Mumbai.

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/india/Railways-considering-introduction-of-Talgo-type-trains-between-metros/articleshow/54296360.cms



Nilgiri said:


>


Arzan bhai at it again!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Grevion

Nilgiri said:


>


Which train is that?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PARIKRAMA

@anant_s @Ankit Kumar 002 @Nilgiri @proud_indian @nair @Levina @ranjeet @Robinhood Pandey @hellfire @jbgt90 @others

This has been a wonderful thread so far.
May i request you for one more thread if you folks have adequate data and details.

Pls check @AndrewJin thread on roads and bridges. I would love to see a detailed new highway projects and bridge building details. Whether its National, State, Border Roads etc and new bridges as well. Classic Airport pictures with details of inside how it looks and what facilities it has ...Of course development too 

We have a thread https://defence.pk/threads/indias-i...exes-temples-schools-only-photographs.386982/ but thats just pics. I am trying to have same like this Railway thread in Roads, Highways and Infra segment.

Why i am saying this is bcz Gadkari ji seems to be doing solid work and many road infra companies are suddenly seeing long pending orders being forced to complete adequately and stagnant cashflow seems to be rotating again.

Before opening first have a informal discussion if you folks can really take it up bcz seeing Andrew threads, you know how high he sets the bar. It wont be easy replicating such detailed information and i have to say China and their folks in Internet have showcased their infra boom big time.

If suppose it can be done, then do open it and we can request for a sticky and move that pic thread to Photos and Multimedia Section or add a new sticky if that thread is still needed.

Do let me know if i can contribute anything i will surely do. Basically i am trying to get some more ideas how to make Central and South Asia segment have some more dedicated threads and one of the topic in my mind is this.

Another idea in my mind is a dedicated thread on Indian Tourism - a thread where places, what to see , how to get there, approx cost etc are there.. Sources from reputed travel sites, magazines, blogs etc and personal experiences as well. Hotel reviews can be there as well. Basically this thread will connect to Railways and Road, highway infra thread, so in short i am trying to complete a whole industry segment part by part.

I am open to more ideas. I hope you folks can give some solid inputs on this. But whatever be the thread i will require some folks to take onus and responsibilities and see to it that it will remain updated. It can be based on your choice...

Tagging you @WAJsal as well. Need your input also whats do or donts for such ideas.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Grevion

*‘Mountain Man’ worked for 22 years: He built a road all by himself, now govt to take rail tracks to his village*

*Railway Minister Suresh Prabhu had said that he will explore the possibility of laying a railway line in Manjhi's village.*

WRITTEN BY ANAND MISHRA | NEW DELHI |Updated: September 11, 2016 2:28 Am









The Railway Board is set to sanction a survey next week for bringing rail connectivity to Gehlore, the village of ‘Mountain Man’ Dashrath Manjhi, who had carved out a road from a hillock, working single-handedly with a hammer and crowbar for 22 years.

Manjhi, a Mahadalit belonging to the Musahar community, died in 2007.

Addressing a gathering at “Magadh Mahotsav” organised by Akshar Sansar Foundation on August 29, Railway Minister Suresh Prabhu had said that he will explore the possibility of laying a railway line in Manjhi’s village.

He had said that he would also examine what can be done to preserve Manjhi’s memory.

The minister last week asked Executive Director (Public Grievance) Anand Swaroop to take the process further, sources said.

It is learnt that Swaroop has now asked Executive Director (Project Monitoring) Anjum Pervez to sanction a survey so that Gehlore can be linked to the nearest railway point.

“The survey will be sanctioned within a week. Once the project is sanctioned, the railway zone concerned will appoint an agency. The agency will carry out location survey and feasibility study to see how the village can be provided railway connectivity. As per the agency’s report, the financial implications will be examined,” a source in Railway Ministry said.

Kundan Kumar, president of Akshar Sansar, said: “The nearest railway point from the village is Jethian station, located 7 km away.”

Arun Kumar, the RLSP MP from Jahanabad constituency, under which Gehlore falls, said Prabhu’s plan to put Manjhi’s village on the rail map is an honour to a man who “sacrificed his life in a bid to ease the woes of people”.

“It is for the first time that the Central government has thought of bringing Gehlore on the railway map. It will go a long way in helping the villagers commute,” he said.

If railway lines reach Gehlore village, it will be nothing short of a twist of irony for Manjhi. It is said that nearly 40 years ago, while he was travelling to Delhi to meet then PM Indira Gandhi and take up Gehlore’s connectivity problems, he was forced out of a train as he did not have a ticket. He then reportedly marched to Delhi on foot.

Manjhi, on whose life a number of documentaries and a Hindi movie have been made, belongs to a community, which was once a strong support base of RJD chief Lalu Prasad and then backed JD(U) leader Nitish Kumar.
http://indianexpress.com/article/in...ve-rail-connectivity-gehlore-village-3024874/

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Nilgiri

litefire said:


> Which train is that?



Gujarat mail.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nilgiri

http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...and-by-2020-railways/articleshow/54293078.cms

Confirmed seat on demand by 2020: Railways

NEW DELHI: Gearing up to provide confirmed seat on demand, railways is expanding its network to cater to the growing demand of passengers.

"We want to make network in such a way that people should get reservation on demand by 2020. It is not possible in a day," Minister of State for Railways Manoj Sinha said here today.

Currently, the wait-listed passengers' list is long as there is a wide gap between the availability of berths and number of passengers. Besides railways is facing heavy congestion in main trunk routes as 12,000 trains are run on 66,000 km route daily across the country.

Speaking on the sidelines of a function, Sinha said there is a huge gap between passenger requirement and the existing infrastructure.

"Railway traffic has increased 20 times since Independence and infrastructure has increased by 2.25 times. There is a big gap between passengers and infrastructure," he said.

"Allahabd-Mughal Sarai sector is where there was maximum congestion. There are 67 sectors in the country which face congestion and work has started to decongest them," Sinha said.

Highlighting the NDA government's focus on infrastructure development, the MoS Railways said, "Average investment in Indian Railways was Rs 48,000 crore before May 2014, which has been increased last year to Rs 1 lakh crore. An investment plan worth Rs 8.5 lakh crore has been made (for the next five years)."

Defending the flexi-fare system in Premier service, he said, "Flexi plan has been implemented in 77 trains. Those who are effected from this scheme are less than 0.2 per cent. Railways expense per kilometer is around 70 paise and it is recovering 40 paise only."

He further said, "This is required for working of railways and I feel who are availing better facilities and who can afford to pay should pay for services. We have made no changes in general (jan sadharan) and Garib Rath trains."

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## migflug

*Indian Railways: Forget the surge, it’s still cheaper to take the train*
*Travelling by train even after paying surge prices is cheaper than taking a flight on a low-cost carrier this festive season.*
By: Bilal Abdi and Sumit Jha | New Delhi | Published: September 13, 2016 6:43 AM
0
SHARES
SpiceJet. If one wants to take an Indigo flight, it would be costlier. Again, taking the Rajdhani from Delhi to Chennai by 2AC costs Rs 3,951 compared with Rs 4,250 on SpiceJet. Moreover, rail fares for Delhi-Patna are available for Rs 2,336 compared to Rs 3,947 being charged by Go Air.

Indeed, 2AC fares on most routes except Delhi-Bengaluru and Delhi-Mumbai are a shade lower than the corresponding air fares.

Airlines have been hoping to wean away passengers from railways after surge pricing was introduced last week. While the train fares so far appear to be lower than airfares — as obtained from the IRCTC website — they could change in the coming days as occupancies rise. However, travel agents say airlines too are likely to up their fares closer to the key festivals — Durga Puja and Diwali.

However, those who fail to get confirmed train tickets can try their luck with Air India. The national carrier has introduced special discounted “spot” air fares on select routes close to the revised 2AC and 1AC fares. Spot fares can be availed of only four hours prior to departure. Price comparison for bookings done for October 6, between air fares of Air India and prevalent rail fares under the “flexi system”, indicate Air India’s air fares are lower compared to 2AC by Rs 5-50 on mostly trunk routes like Delhi-Mumbai, Delhi-Chennai, Delhi-Patna and Delhi-Ranchi.

Manish Rathi, CEO & Co-founder RailYatri.in, points out the biggest beneficiary of the boom in travel and tourism has been roadways which could pose some stiff competition for railways. “Train passengers are not as price sensitive as those who travel by air given there is no direct alternative to the railways. Nevertheless, they too are becoming more price conscious,” Rathi observed.

Domestic air traffic has seen double digit growth in the last two years; July saw the highest ever monthly growth in passengers of 26% year-on-year on the back of a drop in airfares. On the other hand, IR has seen a 3.2% y-o-y growth in the five months to August, in the non-suburban segment the highest revenue generating segment under passenger receipts.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## raj76

हरे कृष्ण हरे कृष्ण,कृष्ण कृष्ण हरे हरे
हरे राम हरे राम, राम राम हरे हरे
13-09-2016

#Economy:A committee has been formed to look into various pay related anomalies arising out of the implementation of the Seventh Central Pay Commission's recommendations. The 22-member panel will be headed by Secretary, Department of Personnel and Training and it will have members from both the official and staff side.

#Finance:FM will launch on Wednesday a web portal for pensioners which will serve as a one-stop destination with regard to providing necessary information and speedy redressal of grievances.

#CBDT said assessees taking advantage of the Direct Tax Dispute Resolution Scheme, 2016, will be required to pay the taxes within the stipulated period to avail the relief under the scheme.The CBDT clarified that declaration cannot be filed under the scheme, in case where the appeal was pending before CIT (Appeals) as on February 29, 2016 and the CIT (Appeals) has already disposed of the same before making the declaration, the declaration under the Scheme cannot be filed.

#Mera Bharat Mahaan:CBSE Board has suggested that textbooks for classes I to VIII should be light weighted. Schools should not prescribe too many additional and supplementary textbooks which are at times voluminous, costly and designed in a pedagogically unsound manner.

भारत माता की जय

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## luckych

*Auto sales jump in August ahead of festive season




*
Sales at top passenger vehicle makers, including Maruti Suzuki, Hyundai, Mahindra and Hero MotoCorp, rise 15% to 253,007 units from 216,352 a year ago

read more: http://www.livemint.com/Industry/hz...s-jump-in-August-ahead-of-festive-season.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

*Nitin Gadkari wants Elon Musk to test-run supersonic train in Pune*

MUMBAI: If Union Transport Minister Nitin Gadkari has his way with high-tech entrepreneur Elon Musk, the American billionaire's company SpaceX may test-run its futuristic high speed train, the Hyperloop, in Pune. 

Speaking about his recent visit to the American west coast, which is the global hub of hi-tech innovations, Gadkari said he spent quality time with the officials of Tesla, which is also founded by Musk, who is known for his futuristic ideas. 

"I just offered them ... they want some road for experimental purpose. I offered them the westerly bypass of Pune connected to the Express Highway. The idea is they can take an experiment between Mumbai and Pune as a pilot project," he said, without naming SpaceX. 

He said the Hyperloop, whose idea was first presented in 2013, runs faster than an aircraft at a speed of 1,120 kmph and can cut the distance between his hometown Nagpur and Mumbai in 35 minutes. 

Among other things, SpaceX is also working on commercialising space travel. 

Speaking about the futuristic concept which is yet to be commercialised, the minister said the Hyperloop "is a tube" which uses air for propulsion. 

The company's website says SpaceX is "interested in helping to accelerate development of a functional Hyperloop prototype". 

Speaking to reporters later on the sidelines of an infrastructure summit organised by Marathi daily Lokmat, Maharashtra Chief Minister Devendra Fadnavis also confirmed that there indeed have been some discussions between the governments on such a proposal but was quick to add that Maharashtra has asked the company to develop the productfirst before making test-runs in the state. 

Gadkari said the government has invited Tesla to invest in the country as he expressed interest in clean energy like solar and battery storage, areas in which the American company is focused on. 

He said he also encouraged Musk to set up a manufacturing base here. Tesla has been offered land free of cost near some ports.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## raj76

हरे कृष्ण हरे कृष्ण,कृष्ण कृष्ण हरे हरे
हरे राम हरे राम, राम राम हरे हरे
14-09-2016

#Economy:Implementation of GST will lead to increased tax compliance and attract more foreign direct investments across sectors due to tax transparency and ease of doing business.

#Finance:As the Centre and states kick off consultations to decide the crucial rate for the GST, the Govt is all set to back a pocket-friendly rate, amid indications that a standard rate of 18-19% might receive the Govt's backing.

#More than half of the homebuyers may not get delivery of the apartments they were promised this year, spelling continuation of the malady that has beset India's real estate market for about a decade. Across India's top seven cities, only 180,716 apartments were completed by June, according to data from property research firm PropEquity, while 674,834 apartments were expected to be completed by the end of 2016.

#Mera Bharat Mahaan:India on Tuesday congratulated Mauritius for revising the bilateral Double Taxation Avoidance Convention, which had been a source of stress in their mutual ties. To help Mauritius tide over the immediate loss to its economy, New Delhi committed to assist it in implementing key infrastructure projects.

भारत माता की जय

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## noksss

NEW DELHI: *The government will make 44 highway stretches totalling 27,000 km to be developed as "*economic corridors*" for seamless movement of cargo vehicles, cut delays, deepen economic activities and create jobs. It will help in decongesting 30 top cities in the country by building ring roads and logistics hubs along these corridors.* 

This will be the biggest highway expansion plan since the rolling out of Golden Quadrilateral and North South East West Corridor, totalling 13,000 km during the Vajpayee regime. 

These stretches pass through and connect major hubs of economic activities such as manufacturing clusters and ports, and have been identified as "economic corridors". The new plan is expected to be completed in six years. The government is exploring several funding options, including road development cess, loans from agencies and also private investment. 

* Another 15,000 km will be developed as feeder routes to these economic corridors.Sources said that 40 interconnecting corridors will also be developed to link 44 economic corridors and the Golden Quadrilateral.This network will carry 80% of the country's freight. The government will also rebrand national *highways* as national corridors, economic corridors and feeder roads, a move aimed at helping in navigation and identify ing the roads. The corridors have been identified using satellite imagery . *

TOI has learnt that the work of expanding these stretches will be carried out under the ' Bharat Mala+ ' programme, a highway project that will link ports, logistic hubs, border areas to boost cargo movement, exports and their overall growth. 
The Union highways ministry is preparing a proposal to seek the cabinet approval for the ambitious programme. TOI on June 13 had first reported the* government's plan to develop a grid of national highways for smooth traffic movement. NHAI officials said some of the identi fied corridors are Mumbai to Kolkata, Pune to Vijayawada, Jaipur to Indore, Tuticorin to Kochi and Bengaluru to Nellore.* 


"Most of these identified stretches are already part of the national highway network... We need to provide seamless connectivity. The main aim is to provide wider roads for cargo vehicles and necessary facilities and also to equip them with 100% electronic tolling system," a ministry official said.

All these identified stretches will be made into four to six lanes with facilities such as truck lay-by , parking lots and logistics parks."There will be no congestion point throughout the stretches," the official said.

These packages are likely to require at least Rs 6 lakh crore investment, according to NHAI sources

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...m-economic-corridors/articleshow/54320384.cms

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## migflug

India expected to post first current account surplus in nine years

MUMBAI:* India is likely to post its first current account surplus in nine years in the latest quarter, which should bolster the rupee though it is not a good sign for the economy as it reflects weak investment demand at home and subdued exports, analysts said.* Forecasts given by investment houses' research notes and from analysts that Reuters spoke to showed expectations centering on a surplus of $4 billion, or 0.8 per cent of GDP, in AprilJune quarter. That compared with a deficit of $6.2 billion, equivalent to 1.2 per cent of GDP, in the same quarter a year ago. And, if the forecasts prove correct it will be the first surplus since JanuaryMarch 2007, though India is unlikely to keep the surpluses coming. For the full year ending in March 2017, India is likely to post a deficit even lower than last year's 1.1 per cent of GDP, as foreign investment inflows remain steady and that should be broadly supportive for the rupee. Analysts have revised down their forecasts for the 2016/17 deficit to below 1.0 per cent from earlier projections of between 1.21.5 per cent. The Reserve Bank of India is expected to release the June quarter data this month. For a developing economy like India slow import growth is a negative sign, as it reflects weak investment demand because Indian firms need to buy capital goods and machinery from abroad. That weakness in the economy, analysts say, could persuade the Reserve Bank of India to keep liquidity easy for now. RBI is also unlikely to let the rupee strengthen too much, and any central bank action to take dollars out of the market will add to rupee liquidity. "The improvement in current account deficit is definitely positive for the rupee..." said A Prasanna, economist at ICICI Securities Primary Dealership Ltd. "But it is not a cause for celebration, so far as the RBI is concerned, as it is a reflection of weak investment demand which is impacting the pick up in imports." Trade data released last month showed imports fell 16.33 per cent to $114 billion in the four months through July thanks to lower gold and oil import bills, while exports fell 3.62 per cent to $87 billion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

*All major telcos submit bids to participate in upcoming spectrum auction*

The government hopes to garner Rs 5.66 lakh cr if all the airwaves are sold at base price

http://www.business-standard.com/ar...upcoming-spectrum-auction-116091401177_1.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ankit Kumar 002

Transplantation and Communication today probably the most important thing for growth today.And as India looks to provide the basics to all , it becomes even more important. 

I am opening this dedicated thread for discussing every thing related to Roads, Waterways and Airways in India. 

@PARIKRAMA @Abingdonboy @anant_s @Nilgiri @proud_indian @nair @Levina @ranjeet @Robinhood Pandey @hellfire @jbgt90 @litefire @migflug Request you all to give a contribution here. 

Special Focus here will be 

1. Sagarmala
It looks towards transforming the existing Ports into modern world class Ports and integrate the development of the Ports, the Industrial clusters and hinterland and efficient evacuation systems through road, rail, inland and coastal waterways resulting in Ports becoming the drivers of economic activity in coastal areas.

2. Inland Water Transport 

Plans to develop Ganga a Bulk Transport Highway from Allahabad to Haldia. Also about creating 101 inland water bodies as National Highways. 

3. Economic Corridors through BharatMala, Trade Corridor with North East India and South East Asia , and BBIN. 

4.Improvements / Addition of Expressways in Industrial Belts. 

5. Creation and improvement of Air Services in smaller cities and towns. 

6. Rural Road Networks. 

NOTE:- Please note that no Railways here, we have a dedicated thread for it already. 
Every thing other than Railways ,related to Transportantion in India welcome.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
17


----------



## Hellfire

@Ankit Kumar 002 @PARIKRAMA has started a thread already I believe. Suggest collate there?

Will join in after a few days

All the best

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

*PM to lay foundation stone in October for Mumbai's two elevated railway corridors costing Rs 44,000 cr*

The 48.3 km long CST Panvel corridor along the central line will be elevated for 31.6 km of the route and will be at grade for 12.4 km, where it will run parallel to existing lines. On the other hand, Churchgate-Vivar stretch entailed 63.27 km along the western line, approximately 42 km of elevated stretch and 8 km underground, and 12 km grad.

http://www.business-standard.com/ar...dors-costing-rs-44-000-cr-116091400321_1.html



-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


*Government plans 27,000km economic corridors*

The government will make 44 highway stretches totalling 27,000 km to be developed as "economic corridors" for seamless movement of cargo vehicles, cut delays, deepen economic activities and create jobs. It will help in decongesting 30 top cities in the country by building ring roads and logistics hubs along these corridors.

This will be the biggest highway expansion plan since the rolling out of Golden Quadrilateral and North South East West Corridor, totalling 13,000 km during the Vajpayee regime.

These stretches pass through and connect major hubs of economic activities such as manufacturing clusters and ports, and have been identified as "economic corridors". The new plan is expected to be completed in six years. The government is exploring several funding options, including road development cess, loans from agencies and also private investment.

Another 15,000 km will be developed as feeder routes to these economic corridors.Sources said that 40 interconnecting corridors will also be developed to link 44 economic corridors and the Golden Quadrilateral.This network will carry 80% of the country's freight. The government will also rebrand national highways as national corridors, economic corridors and feeder roads, a move aimed at helping in navigation and identify ing the roads. The corridors have been identified using satellite imagery .

TOI has learnt that the work of expanding these stretches will be carried out under the ' Bharat Mala+ ' programme, a highway project that will link ports, logistic hubs, border areas to boost cargo movement, exports and their overall growth.

The Union highways ministry is preparing a proposal to seek the cabinet approval for the ambitious programme. TOI on June 13 had first reported the government's plan to develop a grid of national highways for smooth traffic movement. NHAI officials said some of the identi fied corridors are Mumbai to Kolkata, Pune to Vijayawada, Jaipur to Indore, Tuticorin to Kochi and Bengaluru to Nellore.

"Most of these identified stretches are already part of the national highway network... We need to provide seamless connectivity. The main aim is to provide wider roads for cargo vehicles and necessary facilities and also to equip them with 100% electronic tolling system," a ministry official said.

All these identified stretches will be made into four to six lanes with facilities such as truck lay-by , parking lots and logistics parks."There will be no congestion point throughout the stretches," the official said.

These packages are likely to require at least Rs 6 lakh crore investment, according to NHAI sources.

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...m-economic-corridors/articleshow/54320384.cms

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

International airports in India

1-Delhi











2-Amritsar










3-Lucknow










4-Varanasi

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

5- Ahemedabad











6-kolkata











7-Mumbai










8-Hyderbad

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

9-Bangalore











10-Chennai











11-Bhubaneshwar

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## kaykay

New international terminal ready at Vadodara airport.

http://m.economictimes.com/industry...-at-vadodara-airport/articleshow/54019545.cms

VADODARA: The construction of a new terminal for international flights at the civilian Airport in
Harni, on the outskirts of the city, has been completed and it is likely to be commissioned soon.
Final touches are being given and the work for creating other facilities as per international standards will be done soon, project in-charge and General Manager of Airport Authority of India,
Narendra Kumar Shukla said.
The project is part of Centre's effort to modernise the existing airports and develop them on par with international ones, he said, adding the existing terminal at the airport is small and cannot handle a large number of passengers.
He said the foundation stone for the new terminal was laid in 2009 and the construction work had started in May 2011.
The new terminal, constructed at a cost of Rs 160 crore, is on an area of 18,120 sq mt with the capability to handle 700 passengers, including 200 international, per hour, Shukla said.
It will have 18 check-in counters, official sources said.
The Prime Minister's Office has been constantly monitoring the new terminal's construction work which is expected to be ready for operating international flights very soon, local MP Ranjanben Bhatt told PTI.
After the final touches, the Director General of Civil Aviation will give approval for making this new terminal operational.
Thereafter it will be used for direct international flights for neighbouring countries. A direct flight for the US or the UK will not be possible as the length of the existing runway is not enough for big aircraft.
"The new terminal building is a unique steel structure which is designed as per the advance building management system. It will have hi-tech security systems, energy saving cooling and rain water harvesting system, super-sensitive fire safety alarm and automatic glass cleaning facilities," Shukla said.
"Currently 10 flights operate everyday from Vadodara, which is not capable to manage more passengers although its ranking is good in-terms of managing passengers and flights," he said

For pics...
http://m.indiatimes.com/news/india/...operational-in-vadodara-by-august-256859.html

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

12-trivendram












13- *tiruchirapalli








*

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Soumitra

kaykay said:


> New international terminal ready at Vadodara airport.
> 
> http://m.economictimes.com/industry...-at-vadodara-airport/articleshow/54019545.cms
> 
> VADODARA: The construction of a new terminal for international flights at the civilian Airport in
> Harni, on the outskirts of the city, has been completed and it is likely to be commissioned soon.
> Final touches are being given and the work for creating other facilities as per international standards will be done soon, project in-charge and General Manager of Airport Authority of India,
> Narendra Kumar Shukla said.
> The project is part of Centre's effort to modernise the existing airports and develop them on par with international ones, he said, adding the existing terminal at the airport is small and cannot handle a large number of passengers.
> He said the foundation stone for the new terminal was laid in 2009 and the construction work had started in May 2011.
> The new terminal, constructed at a cost of Rs 160 crore, is on an area of 18,120 sq mt with the capability to handle 700 passengers, including 200 international, per hour, Shukla said.
> It will have 18 check-in counters, official sources said.
> The Prime Minister's Office has been constantly monitoring the new terminal's construction work which is expected to be ready for operating international flights very soon, local MP Ranjanben Bhatt told PTI.
> After the final touches, the Director General of Civil Aviation will give approval for making this new terminal operational.
> Thereafter it will be used for direct international flights for neighbouring countries. A direct flight for the US or the UK will not be possible as the length of the existing runway is not enough for big aircraft.
> "The new terminal building is a unique steel structure which is designed as per the advance building management system. It will have hi-tech security systems, energy saving cooling and rain water harvesting system, super-sensitive fire safety alarm and automatic glass cleaning facilities," Shukla said.
> "Currently 10 flights operate everyday from Vadodara, which is not capable to manage more passengers although its ranking is good in-terms of managing passengers and flights," he said
> 
> For pics...
> http://m.indiatimes.com/news/india/...operational-in-vadodara-by-august-256859.html



I was in Vadodara for 10 years. the airport is small. Good to hear about the international airport most probably flights for gulf region

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

14-Panjim











15- vishakhapattanam

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Papa Dragon

Visakhapatnam International Airport

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## kaykay

Soumitra said:


> I was in Vadodara for 10 years. the airport is small. Good to hear about the international airport most probably flights for gulf region


Yeah existing terminal is small but new international cum domestic terminal is 4 times bigger and modern.... though still not operational and will take one more month. Heard they'll operate International flights to UAE, Thailand and Singapore from here initially along with other domestic flights.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ankit Kumar 002

Where it all started ? 

Prime Minister Atal Behari Vajpayee laid the foundation stone for the project on 6 January 1999, when no one thought about how big it would eventually be. 

With an aim to connect Delhi, Mumbai , Chennai and Kolkata 5,846 kilometres of 4/6 lane highways were built/upgraded ( all national highways. ) 

It costed near 5 billion USD and the project took near 13 years.

The Golden Quadrilateral was the first phase of very ambitious National Highways Development Project. 

The projected economic benefits of the GQ project are -

1.Establishing faster transport networks between major cities and ports.
2.Providing an impetus to smoother movement of products and people within India.
3.Enabling industrial and job development in smaller towns through access to markets.
4.Providing opportunities for farmers, through better transportation of produce from the agricultural hinterland to major cities and ports for export, through lesser wastage and spoils.
5.Driving economic growth directly, through construction as well as through indirect demand for cement, steel and other construction materials.
6.Giving an impetus to Truck transport throughout India.

It passes through 13 Indian states and numerous cities. 

List of National Highways which are a part of GQ. 
1. NH2 connecting Delhi-Kolkata 
2. NH6=>NH60=>NH5 connecting Kolkata to Chennai 
3.NH4, NH47, NH7 connecting Chennai and Mumbai 
4.NH8, NH76, NH79,NH79A connecting Mumbai and Delhi.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## itachii

Tirupati International Airport 






Structure of Airport is inspired from Garuda - celestial carried or Lord Venkateswara.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## dev_moh

Nothing fancy here, but The real development which actually affects the comman man.

This flyover here is completed in record 18 months.
Trust me I have seen much smaller flyovers taking more than 5-6 years easily.
The speed with which the construction was done was really astonishing.
To be honest, this is the only govt project I have seen in my whole life, whixh is conpleted before deadline.



http://m.hindustantimes.com/punjab/...-this-month/story-I9AxNl0d8WtjuqynZR3tAN.html

*Ahead of deadline, Dera Bassi flyover to open this month*

Shailee Dogra, Hindustan Times, SAS Nagar|
Updated: May 03, 2016 13:38 IST





*The 1.14-km Dera Bassi flyover is set to be operational by the end of this month.(Sanjeev Sharma/HT Photo)*


Here’s a project set to buck a sorry trend. In fact, even better! In respite to commuters on the Chandigarh-Delhi highway, the flyover at Dera Bassi is set to be complete and operational by the end of this month, much before the deadline of July. The initial deadline of the project was October, but had been advanced.
The construction of the 1.14km, 20.5-m-wide flyover was started in October 2014. The National Highways Authority of India (NHAI) had allotted the work to Gawar Constructions Limited, a Hisar-based private firm. Around 150 skilled and unskilled workers were on round-the-clock work for the flyover that stands on 33 pillars. There are also 10 dividers under the flyover that would make way for commuters under the flyover to turn towards Barwala and the main town of Dera Bassi, among other places. It is expected to reduce the travel time between Chandigarh and Ambala-Delhi by 30 minutes as the crossing here witnesses routine traffic jams.

Project director, NHAI, OC Mathur said, “The major roadblock in any project is land acquisition, but that was not an issue here. All necessary clearances were in place in time. We are not only hopeful of meeting the deadline, but also of completing it well before that.”

“The flyover would be opened by May 31,” said NK Sharma, chief parliamentary secretary, Punjab government, and the local MLA. The flyover was initially meant to be 920 m, but the length was extended by 220 m. Even the width of the main road in Dera Bassi has been increased to 6 m now. An estimated 60,000 vehicles travel to, from and through Dera Bassi every day. No toll would be charged from commuters and the firm will maintain it for the next four years after completion.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## migflug

*LED bulbs procurement price drops to Rs 38 under DELP scheme*

August 29, 2016 | UPDATED 21:40 IST
Piyush Goyal had said, "The government is looking to bring down the price of LED bulb to Rs 44 per unit under bulk purchases through competitive bidding."

EESL has already distributed 15.24 crore LED bulbs, which will help saving help in saving of 54.24 million units of electricity per day and Rs 21.69 crore daily.

These 15.24 crore bulbs will help avoiding around 4,000 MW peak demand of electricity and reduce 43,941 tonnes of carbon dioxide per day.

Under DELP, the government wants to replace all the 77 crore incandescent bulbs sold in India with LED bulbs. This will result in reduction of 20,000 MW load, energy savings of 105 billion KWh and Green House Gas (GHG) emissions savings of 80 million tonnes every year.

The annual saving in electricity bills will be Rs 40,000 crore, considering an average tariff of Rs 4 per kWh.

Each LED bulb helps a consumer save anywhere between Rs 160 to Rs 400 every year and has a life expectancy of 25,000 hours, thus making the cost recovery lesser than a year.

For availing the scheme, the customer needs to provide a copy of the latest electricity bill, along with a copy of ID proof to discoms.

The LED bulbs are also made available through other channels by Energy Efficiency Services Ltd (EESL).

Prime Minister Narendra Modi had launched the scheme last year in January. PTI KKS ABI

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri




----------



## ashok321

*Drones to monitor rail projects*

http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...onitor-rail-projects/articleshow/54334438.cms

*



*


NEW DELHI: Stepping up the monitoring mechanism, railways has opted for the state of the art surveillance devices such as drone and geo-based spatial based satellite technology to monitor the crucial projects without visiting the site. 

Monitoring the projects and implementing on time is of utmost importance for railways, said a senior Railway Ministryofficial. 

Besides monitoring through drones, the official said Internet protocol based cameras are also being used to have an effective and constant monitoring for speeding up the project execution. 

Currently six major rail projects are being monitored through the latest equipment like drones. 

Progress in Bilaspur-Seawood-Uran Brihan Mumbai rail link project in Maharashtra, Sultanpur-Lambhua line project in Uttar Pradesh, Mortald - Nizamabad line in Telanganaand Mudkhed - Porbhani line in Maharashtra are being monitored through the use of drone technology. 

Dedicated Freight Corridor Corporation has also pressed two drones to monitor projects. Durgawati - Sasaram line of Eastern DFC in Bihar and Neem ka Thana - Srimadhopur line in Western DFC in Rajasthan are being monitored by drone service. 

The IP based cameras are being used to monitor Kashmir rail link projects.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## raj76

हरे कृष्ण हरे कृष्ण,कृष्ण कृष्ण हरे हरे
हरे राम हरे राम, राम राम हरे हरे
15-09-2016

#Economy:Wholesale price index based inflation rose to a two-year high of 3.74% in August, from 3.55% in July. However, even at this level, it remained lower than CPI-based inflation, which fell to 5.05%, from 6.07% over this period.

#Finance:Worldwide server revenue declined marginally by 0.8% in the second quarter on 2016 even as shipments grew by 2% over the second quarter on 2015, according to Gartner, Inc.

#Over 11.61 lakh Govt pensioners can now track the status of their pension and grievance redressal through SMS as well as monitor receipts online -- steps that aim to "lessen harassment" for senior citizens.

#Instant messaging platform WhatsApp today opposed in Delhi High Court a plea alleging that privacy of its users has been threatened by a new privacy policy announced by Facebook, saying regulations were in place and the latter does not have access to any data as it provides end-to-end encryption.

#Mera Bharat Mahaan: Indian work places seem to have woken up to the reality called automation. According to a study by US-based HR firm ADP, nearly 63% of employees in Indian offices believe automation and artificial intelligence will eventually replace people doing process-based, repetitive work.

भारत माता की जय

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PARIKRAMA

Thread is now sticky . Thanks to @WAJsal 

Please take it forward and fill it up. Continue updating it with relevant information.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Delhi Gurugram expressway







Mumbai Pune expressway






Manesar - Palwal Expressway






Ahemedabad vododara expressway






Nagpur Mumbai Expressway






Hyderabad bangalore Expressway

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Soumitra

DMIC will also be a big boost in the infrastructre

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/776352323106779136

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/776352531031035904

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/776356091781185537

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

*National Inland Waterways Project*
India has an extensive network of inland waterways in the form of rivers, canals, backwaters and creeks. The total navigable length is 14,500 km, out of which about 5200 km of river and 4000 km of canals can be used by mechanised crafts. Freight transportation by waterways is highly under-utilised in India compared to other large countries and geographic areas like the United States, China and the European Union. The total cargo moved (in tonne kilometres) by the inland waterway was just 0.1% of the total inland traffic in India, compared to the 21% figure for United States. Cargo transportation in an organised manner is confined to a few waterways in Goa, West Bengal, Assam and Kerala. *Inland Waterways Authority of India (IWAI)* is the statutory authority in charge of the waterways in India. Its headquarters is located in Noida, UP. It does the function of building the necessary infrastructure in these waterways, surveying the economic feasibility of new projects and also administration and regulation.

*National Waterway 1:* Allahabad–Haldia stretch of the Ganges–Bhagirathi–Hooghly river system.

*National Waterway 2:* Sadiya — Dhubri stretch of Brahmaputra river.

*National Waterway 3:* Kottapuram-Kollam stretch of the West Coast Canal, Champakara Canal and Udyogmandal Canal.

*National Waterway 4:* Kakinada–Pondicherry stretch of canals and the Kaluvelly Tank, Bhadrachalam – Rajahmundry stretch of River Godavari and Wazirabad – Vijayawada stretch of River Krishna.

*National Waterway 5:* Talcher–Dhamra stretch of the Brahmani River, the Geonkhali - Charbatia stretch of the East Coast Canal, the Charbatia–Dhamra stretch of Matai river and the Mangalgadi - Paradip stretch of the Mahanadi River Delta.

*National Waterway 6:* Lakhipur to Bhanga of river Barak.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## enquencher

Soumitra said:


> DMIC will also be a big boost in the infrastructre


I dnt think it will make common people of india as happy as cpec will make pakistani happy.
Cpec is the nxt best thing to happen on earth after noah was saved during great floods.
According to latest estimates pdf economist are expecting 500billion plus investments in pakistan.
Dmci jus has 90 billion investment

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soumitra

Sagarmala Project

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
9


----------



## Ryuzaki

Shendra-Bidkin Industrial city work started.(part of DMIC)

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## kaykay

ranjeet said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/776352323106779136
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/776352531031035904
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/776356091781185537


Whoa!!! My city would be connected to both Ahmedabad and Mumbai by expressways......

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soumitra

kaykay said:


> Whoa!!! My city would be connected to both Ahmedabad and Mumbai by expressways......


Where in Baroda you live?

The new bus station of Baroda is also very beautiful. Too bad it was inaugurated after I left

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anant_s

*Humsafar Express Trains*

These trains with all 3AC accommodation were proposed in this year's budget.

*LHB coaches*




Bio Toilets











Fire Detectors




















__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/743242579697795072

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## anant_s

Production program for LHB and Conventional Coaches





54 LHB coaches are being built for Bangladesh Railways

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## el che

anant_s said:


> *Humsafar Express Trains*
> 
> These trains with all 3AC accommodation were proposed in this year's budget.
> 
> *LHB coaches*
> View attachment 334591
> 
> Bio Toilets
> View attachment 334592
> View attachment 334593
> View attachment 334594
> 
> 
> Fire Detectors
> View attachment 334595
> View attachment 334596
> View attachment 334597
> View attachment 334599
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/743242579697795072


Beautiful sky blue color of the train.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaykay

Soumitra said:


> Where in Baroda you live?
> 
> The new bus station of Baroda is also very beautiful. Too bad it was inaugurated after I left


Nizampura.....or New Sama road to be more precise. Where did you live?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

kaykay said:


> Nizampura.....or New Sama road to be more precise. Where did you live?


My school was in that area- New Era. 

I lived in ONGC colony Makarpura road

Please post pics of the Vadodara Bus stand. It is said to be like an airport

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kaykay

Soumitra said:


> My school was in that area- New Era.
> 
> I lived in ONGC colony Makarpura road
> 
> Please post pics of the Vadodara Bus stand. It is said to be like an airport


Cool....Yeah bro...bus terminal is awesome...I am on a mobile so its difficult to post pics but this link might help.

http://m.economictimes.com/slidesho...-with-airport-likefeel/slideshow/30607938.cms

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Soumitra

kaykay said:


> Cool....Yeah bro...bus terminal is awesome...I am on a mobile so its difficult to post pics but this link might help.
> 
> http://m.economictimes.com/slidesho...-with-airport-likefeel/slideshow/30607938.cms


Wow. Saala pata hi nahi lag raha bus station hai ki airport hai!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anant_s

Floral decorations for Onam at Mumbai railway stations today.













picture courtesy Rajendra Aklekar.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## migflug

As Elon Musk struggles in acquiring land rights for testing his audacious Hyperloop project in the United States, India has emerged out of nowhere to offer him a helping hand. 



SEE ALSO: Hyperloop One passes first big test

India is offering Musk's SpaceX a big chunk of land and permission to do the required testing in Pune, a city 118 kilometers away from Mumbai. *The country's Union Transport Minister Nitin Gadkari said he made the proposal to Hyperloop's parent company SpaceX during his recent visit to the United States.*

“*I just offered them ... they want some road for experimental purpose. I offered them the westerly bypass of Pune connected to the Express Highway. The idea is they can take an experiment between Mumbai and Pune as a pilot project*," he said. '”It is up to [SpaceX] to decide whether or not to accept my offer,” he added.

If Hyperloop manages to materialize its commercial plans - and bring it to India — it would enable people in Mumbai to go to Nagpur in 35 minutes, Gadkari said. In comparison, the same 800 kilometers trip takes nearly 14 hours by train.

The Chief Minister of western Indian state of Maharashtra, Devendra Fadnavis, added that his state government has also asked SpaceX to develop the product and then test it in the state.

With Hyperloop, Musk has a vision to change the way people travel between cities. One of the biggest hurdles for his superfast train, which uses air for propulsion and runs along magnetic tracks, has been convincing local governments and dealing with politicians to acquire land rights.

Earlier this year, Hyperloop Transportaion Technologies announced that it had signed an agreement with the government of Slovak Republic to explore building a Hyperloop system that connects Bratislava with Vienna, Austria and Budapest, Hungary.


----------



## raj76

हरे कृष्ण हरे कृष्ण,कृष्ण कृष्ण हरे हरे
हरे राम हरे राम, राम राम हरे हरे
16-09-2016

#Economy:India's merchandise exports marginally declined in August with 16 of the 30 export sectors registering a decline in outward shipments. Exports in the month were $21.51 billion compared with $21.58 billion in the year ago period while imports declined 14% to $29.1 billion from $33.9 billion in the year ago period leading the trade deficit to shrink to $7.67 billion from $12.4 billion in May but remain at similar level as in July.

#Finance:With just a fortnight to go for the NDA Govt's black money disclosure window to close, the i.tax deptt has received disclosures of just over Rs 1,000 crore till the first week of Sept, which is being seen as a disappointment of sorts. The CBDT had pressed all its I-T investigation units across the country to carry out searches and survey operations on suspect tax evaders and those hoarding black money in the hope of others opting for the IDS window.

#Petrol price was today hiked by 58 paise a litre while diesel rate was cut by 31 paise per litre in line with international trends.

#Mera Bharat Mahaan:In a novel initiative revived after decades, the CBDT will soon honour lakhs of "honest and compliant" taxpayers from across the country who have paid their Income Tax dues diligently over the years.

भारत माता की जय


----------



## migflug

*Just How Transformational Will India's GST Be?*
Three Indian MPs from different parties reflected on the challenges and opportunities inherent in India’s Goods and Services Tax.





By Akhilesh Pillalamarri
September 16, 2016


Three members of India’s parliament recently visited Washington, D.C. and engaged in a conversation on various domestic and foreign issues in India. The dialogue took place at the Carnegie Endowment for International Peace (CEIP) at an event moderated by Milan Vaishnav on Tuesday, “The View from New Delhi: A Conversation With Indian MPs.” It featured Lok Sabha MP from Assam, Sushmita Dev of the Indian National Congress, Lok Sabha MP from Odisha, Baijayanta “Jay” Panda of the Biju Janata Dal (BJD), and Lok Sabha MP from Himachal Pradesh, Anurag Thakur of the ruling Bharatiya Janata Party (BJP).

The bulk of the dialogue focused on the Goods and Services Tax (GST) bill passed by India’s parliament in August. The GST bill was long awaited and seen as key for economic reform in India, as it would bring India’s various states closer today toward a common market. All three speakers praised the bill, though the praise from Dev, from the opposition Congress Party, was lukewarm. Dev argued that while her party agreed with the concept of one market, it had disagreements on the details.

Over the years, India’s byzantine economic structure was put into place mostly by the Congress Party. Thakur and Panda both supported the GST bill more strongly. It should be noted that Panda is from a regional state party not aligned with either the BJP or Congress. His extremely high praise of the GST bill — he said it was the biggest thing to happen since 1947 in India — is indicative of just how highly anticipated the bill was across India’s political spectrum. Panda argued that the GST was a tipping point, in which all the major players in India realized the benefits of economic modernization.


The discussion on the GST bill was tied to a discussion on whether a new model of cooperative federalism is emerging in India. Again, Thakur and Panda strongly agreed. Thakur pointed out that under the Modi government, more money is going back to the states, a process that would accelerate once the GST bill is implemented. Panda agreed, stating that India’s system was overcentralized and that different states have different needs, so a level of flexibility is required; he cited the different need for education budgets in Odisha and a highly literate state like Kerala. Again, I found Dev’s answer somewhat generic and lukewarm; in the spirit of the times, she agreed with the other two speakers without getting too much into the specifics, merely saying that each state in India ought to have a dream of its own.

_There seemed to be a gap between Dev and the other two speakers when it came to India’s economic growth. Dev wanted to tie economic growth to job growth specifically while Panda and Thakur, while not disagreeing, argued that after lagging for so many years, even seemingly jobless growth was beneficial for India. For example, building more kilometers of roads a day, which the current government has done relative to previous ones, is an inherently good thing, since India needs to lay down a strong foundation._

The conversation also touched upon a couple of themes, including the issue of tolerance in India and the American presidential election. There has been some concern that some elements of Indian society have become more intolerant, especially since the BJP came to power. Dev did not necessarily agree with this in the quantitative sense, but argued that qualitatively–since politics are about perception–the government has the responsibility to combat this view. Thakur blamed the media for creating a distorted perception, a position that Panda agreed with. While Panda praised the media for doing their job and calling to attention abuses, he also argued that the media often distorted issues, citing a series of attacks on churches in 2014, where it was later revealed that the majority of those attacks were regular burglaries and had no communal aspect.

In terms of larger trends, the conversation highlighted some interesting trends in Indian politics. First, was the continued irrelevance of the Congress Party and its inability to engage with new and timely ideas. It is only because of its infrastructure across India that it remains a viable national force. While the BJP obviously is a vibrant force across India, I believe that regional parties will continue to be an important and often beneficial force in Indian politics, rather than a vehicle of political fragmentation. Regional parties understand local problems and want their states to prosper. And while they are increasingly taking up the populist mantle that was originally a Congress trademark, this is done without being overly obstructionist; almost all supported the GST bill. As Panda pointed out, the states want economic reform because nobody in his state wants it to be cheaper to ship goods to Japan than to neighboring West Bengal.

Centralization’s future was another interesting aspect of the discussion. Most of the political spectrum agrees that decentralization is beneficial and that the idea of government 5-year plans being handed out from New Delhi is simply not a good idea. On the other hand, ironically, centralization can also be beneficial. The GST bill would replace a plethora of state tax laws, and so represents a level of federalization. It seems as though the wrong things are centralized while common-sense ideas for decentralization have long been ignored.

No matter how one looks at it, India is in the middle of major political and economic changes. It will continue to be a place to watch closely.


----------



## Soumitra

*Gadkari talks fast: Amritsar-Delhi in 2 hrs 30 mins, Jalandhar-Ajmer in 4 hrs*

HT Correspondent, Hindustan Times, Jalandhar
| 
Updated: Sep 15, 2016 20:32 IST





Union minister Nitin Gadkari, deputy CM Sukhbir Singh Badal and others at Partapura village on the outskirts of Jalandhar on Wednesday. (Pardeep Pandit/HT Photo)

Also read | Flexi fare: Seats available, yet Rs 900 for a Shatabdi Express ticket

At Rupnagar, he laid the foundation of the four-laning of Rupnagar-Phagwara and Kharar-Kurali sections, and four-to-six-laning of the Chandigarh-Kharar section of national highways. Another significant promise he made is a new bridge across the river Sutlej at Nangal at a cost of Rs 250 crore.


At Ludhiana, he laid the foundation the 76km, four-laning project from Ludhiana to Kharar worth Rs 1,967 crore, besides a 13km elevated road from Samrala Chowk to Ludhiana municipal limits and a 17km, four-laned Ladhowal bypass road.

At Jalandhar, he laid the foundation stone of six projects worth Rs 4,600 crore, including the four-laning of the Jalandhar-Barnala road, a 145km stretch.

He said road projects worth around Rs 30,000 crore are already on in Punjab and that “by next three years, road infrastructure and highway projects worth around Rs 1.5 lakh crore will be carried out in the state”. He also announced NH status to several stretches.

*‘Bus stands like airports’*

The Union minister also offered to construct a “logistics park” in the state “at a cost of Rs 10,000 crore to Rs 15,000 crore in order to help the farming community of the state save crops”. Gadkari, who is also the minister for shipping, stressed the need to promote transportation through water and said the Centre would provide all help to Punjab for that. He also proposed to the state government a deal to beautify bus stands “like airports”. He said the Union ministry will build make the infrastructure and, “if run in profit, we will share 50% with the state”.

Sukhbir, in his speech at Rupnagar, declared that only the SAD-BJP government had developed Punjab and “taken it forward in the real sense”. He lambasted the Congress and the Aam Aadmi Party. Among those present at different functions were Union minister and state BJP chief Vijay Sampla, MP Prem Singh Chandumajra, and state ministers Madan Mohan Mittal and Daljit Singh Cheema. *(With inputs from Rupnagar and Ludhiana)*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ankit Kumar 002

Railway PSU RITES Achieves Highest Ever Total Income of Rs. 1294 Crore, Higher by 11% Over The Previous Year 

Highest Ever Profit After Tax (PAT) Also Achieved

The Company Pays Highest Ever Dividend

The Company Announces 1:2 Bonus Shares

Export of Coaches to Bangladesh and Supply of Locomotives to Myanmar are the Key Achievements During the Year 2015-16


RITES Ltd., a schedule ‘A’, Mini Ratna Enterprise under the Ministry of Railways has achieved highest ever total income of Rs. 1294 crore,in financial year 2015-16 higher by 11 percent over the previous financial year. It also recorded the highest ever profit after tax of Rs. 339 crore against Rs. 306 crore in the previous year. RITES achieved these results despite severe competition from domestic and foreign consultancy companies. The company is expected to get ‘Excellent’ rating in its MOU performance based on the financial results for the year. RITES continues to maintain its key position in transport and infrastructure sectors despite stiff competition. The growth in the business and excellent financial results has led to the dividend payout for the year to Rs. 136 crore, which is 136% of the paid up share capital of the company. This is the highest ever dividend paid so far by the Company. The company has also announced issue of bonus shares to the existing shareholders in the ratio of 1 share for every 2 shares held.

This information was given at the 42nd Annual General Meeting of the Company, by Shri Rajeev Mehrotra, Chairman and Managing Director (RITES). Member Rolling Stock, Railway Board Shri Hemant Kumar was also specially present on the occasion.




RITES 42nd Annual General Meeting in progress

In his speech, Shri Rajeev Mehrotra, CMD RITES said that one of the key achievements during the year had been the export of broad gauge modern passenger coaches to Bangladesh Railways out of the order of 120 broad gauge coaches secured by the company during last year. RITES also bagged a contract for the supply of 18 MG diesel electric locomotives to Myanma Railways.

In India, RITES has recently secured two major turnkey projects from the Ministry of Railways, for the third line in Pendra Road- Anuppur section of Bilaspur division of South East Central Railway and Gooty- Dharmavaram doubling works for South Central Railway. RITES is also involved in mega transportation projects like dedicated freight corridors, metros, high speed rail studies, logistics parks, rail infrastructure and green energy etc.

With positive scenario for investments in railways and other infrastructure sectors, the company sees high growth in the coming years.

***

AKS/MKV/AK




(Release ID :149839)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ankit Kumar 002

Shri Nitin Gadkari lays foundation stones for twelve National Highways projects at Ropar, Samrala and Jalandhar in Punjab 

Punjab witnessed a major step towards world class road connectivity in all major cities as Union Minister for Road Transport, Highways & Shipping Shri Nitin Gadkari yesterday laid the foundation stones of 12 major National Highways projects worth Rs. 10596.19 crore at Ropar, Samrala and Jalandhar in the state. These road projects mainly include 4 Laning of Jalandhar-Barnala, Jalandhar-Hoshiarpur, Ropar-Phagwara, Kharar-Kurali, Chandigarh-Kharar, Kharar-Ludhiana roads besides elevated road in Ludhiana city.

The projects would provide world class road connectivity to commuters between Doaba and Malwa along with adjoining Haryana and Himachal Pradesh in next 2 years. Chandigarh would also be connected with 4 lane roads with all major cities like Amritsar, Jalandhar and Ludhiana.

Addressing the gathering at the foundation stone laying ceremony at Ropar, Union Minister Shri Nitin Gadkari announced the sanction of (1) 313 KMs long new National Highways in Punjab,(2)Jalandhar to Ajmer for Mumbai 4/6 lane 580 KMs long National Highway worth Rs 8000 crore and (3)Delhi -Amritsar- Katra Expressway worth Rs 60,000 crore reducing117 KMs distance which at present is 732 Km. He said that today 22 km roads are being constructed per day as compared to 2 km per day during the time of previous government. Shri Gadkari assured that funds will be no problem to ensure all round development and progress of Punjab. 

The work on these projects would start in full swing as the deadline has been fixed to complete the projects in the coming two years. Punjab has the highest road densities amongst Indian states at 133 km per 100 sq. km with total 64,500 KMs road network in the state. Punjab is also amongst the well served states and has road availability above the national average of 240.10 km per 1 lakh population.

In his address Shri Gadkari also said that waterways will be encouraged to boost up the economy in the state of Punjab and throughout the country to reduce the costs of transportation of goods. He informed that 40 water-ports are being constructed and 111 rivers have been declared as National waterways in India. Ethanol Fuel will be encouraged to strengthen the economy of the country with a focus on welfare of Gaon, Gareeb and Kisan (village, poor and farmer).


***
UM/NP/RS/PS/NEGI/MS

.
.
.
.
Ministry of Road Transport & Highways14-September, 2016 12:03 IST
Shri Mansukh Lal Mandaviya Inspects National Highways Projects In Arunachal Pradesh : Says Appropriate Technology Should Be Used For Hillside Maintenance. 

The Minister of State for Road Transport &Highways, Shipping, Chemical & Fertilizers Shri Mansukh Lal Mandaviya has stressed upon the Central Government’s commitment to build high class road infrastructure in the North Eastern states of the country. Speaking to mediapersons in Itanagar yesterday he said that of the total 2570 km roads sanctioned for the state, 653 km have been completed and 1917 km are under progress. Out of this total length, the Ministry of Road Transport & Highways will build 710km, state PWD will construct 420km, NHIDCL 722 km and Border Roads Organization 718 km. The ongoing projects and their costs are 250km Nechipu-Hoj (Rs 1985 crore); 20 km Dibang-Alubari river bridge system ( Rs 860 crore); 75 Km Pasighat-Pangin (Rs 500 crore) and 12 km Itanagar-Naharlagun 4 laning (Rs 250 crore). The Minister said that building of road infrastructure in the state would herald a new era of socio-economic development.
On a two day visit to Arunachal Pradesh, the Minister inspected the Pappu-Yupia-Hoj-Potin section of NH 713 A and Potin-Ziro section of NH-13. He also spoke to senior officials from the department .
The 50 km long Pappu-Yupia-Hoj-Potin section of NH 713 A has been damaged at about 30-35 spots as a result of heavy rains and consequent landslides since April. Two laning of the road through the state PWD was completed in March this year, and the Ministry is now required to take it over for maintenance purposes. Shri Mandaviya inspected several of the damaged locations and expressed serious concern at the condition of the highway . He directed concerned officials to take urgent remedial measures at these sites. He also stressed that guidance should be sought from expert agencies for making use of appropriate technology for hillside maintenance and slope stability as a long term measure.
Regarding the 50 km long Potin-Ziro section of NH-13, Shri Mandaviya said that work on repair of bad road patches must be done on a priority basis in a time bound manner. He directed officials to submit the repair estimates to the Ministry within a week. The Minister also discussed land acquisition issues regarding the stretch from Poti to Bopi via Ziro with concerned officials.
*****


UM/NP/ MS 
(Release ID :149757)

.
.
.
Ministry of Rural Development15-September, 2016 18:28 IST
Phase-III of PMGSY to focus on Maintenance of Roads and Financial Incentives- Narendra Tomar 

The Government today said that the Phase-III of Pradhan Mantri Gram Sadak Yojana, PMGSY is being finalised, wherein Sustainable Maintenance of Roads and Financial Incentives to best Performing States will be the key focus areas. Addressing a workshop on Maintenance of Rural Roads here, the Minister for Rural Development Shri Narendra Singh Tomar informed that Punjab, Haryana, Gujrat and Karnataka are the four States in the country, which have achieved the target of construction of rural roads under PMGSY, well before the target year of 2019, set by the Prime Minister Shri Narendra Modi for connecting all un-connected habitations with all-weather roads.
The Minister said that the Ministry of Rural Development is planning to give a financial incentive of 5 percent to the best performing States for maintenance of roads and it is estimated that the government will earmark Rs 1200 crore for this purpose. There are 8 to 9 States in the country which are building standard and durable rural roads well before the scheduled target. The Minister informed that so far 15 State governments have notified the State Rural Road Maintenace Policy and appealed to other states to complete this process in coming one to two months so that third phase of PMGSY can be rolled out.
Shri Tomar Said that between the year 2011-2014, 73 Kilometers of rural roads were built daily under PMGSY, while between 2014 to 2016, it has increased to 100 kilometers per day and this year up to 140 kilometers of roads are being built each day. He said that 15 percent of rural roads built under PMGSY are using Green technologies like cold mix, fly ash, geo-textiles, plastic and other waste materials and urged the States to use this technology on a larger scale. He informed that between the year 2000 to 2014, only 800 kilometers of rural roads were built using green technologies, while from 2014 to 2016 more than 2600 kilometers of roads were built under this alternative mechanism. The Minister also urged the States to complete the road projects in timely fashion to avail the Central funds and incentives as budget is no constraint for PMGSY.
<><><><><><>
SNC

(Release ID :149815)

.
.
.
.
.
Ministry of Shipping16-September, 2016 18:12 IST
JNPT Commences Holding Yard Operations 

Jawaharlal Nehru Port Trust (JNPT), India’s No.1 Container Port, has commenced the holding yard operations in a six-hectare land at JNPCT (Jawaharlal Nehru Port Container Terminal) approach roads to further ease out congestion and streamline the traffic to the terminal. This holding yard, which has been developed within the centralized parking plaza, will be utilized for parking Tractor Trailers (TT) awaiting the final documentation.
Commencement of holding yard at JNPCT is already showing results and has reduced the congestion by 90% at the port gate roads. 600 TTs can be accommodated in this holding area at one time. EXIM traders are largely benefitting in saving fuel, logistics cost and improved truck turnaround time as well as number of trips made by a tractor trailer in a day has also increased. The yard operation ensures free movement at the JNPCT approach roads which will help in better planning of TT movements. This area is developed as pay & park facility for trucks. Concessional parking rates have been offered at the yard is Rs. 60 & Rs. 70 for every 8 hours stay for 20’ and 40’ containers respectively.
TTs will be allowed to move to Terminal Gate only after receiving required clearance of all the documents or proper ticket clearing. TTs coming directly from CFSs with all clear documents will be allowed directly to Terminal Gate and TTs, which do not have clear documents including PIN number, will be diverted to Holding Yard. The undocumented factory stuffed containers which generally park on roads approaching to port area causing traffic congestion, will now be confined to holding yard and better traffic ensures that risk of shut out of export containers are eliminated.
***
UM/MS

(Release ID :149855)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anant_s

*Alstom finishes the first car body shell for the Lucknow Metro

Alstom in India has unveiled the first car body shell of the Lucknow Metro at Sricity, Chennai, where the metro trainsets are produced. Attending the ceremony earlier this month were the Lucknow Metro Managing Director, Kumar Keshav and Secretary Housing Pandhari Yadav from the U.P. Government. *




Manufacturing of the first train commenced at the end of May and tremendous efforts have been put on site to ensure that the first car body shell was ready in record time. Alstom expects to deliver the first trainset of this order before the end of November 2016.

The Lucknow Metro contract was awarded in September 2015. Under this contract, Alstom will supply 20 Metropolis trainsets, each composed of four metro cars. Alstom is also providing Urbalis, its Communication Based Train Control (CBTC) solution which controls the movement of the trains, enabling them to run at higher frequencies and speeds in total safety. The line is expected to carry about 430,000 passengers per day in the first year, increasing to over 1 million by 2030.

Following the Kochi metro, this is the second ‘Made in India’ metro project that is being completely developed and manufactured by Alstom at the Bangalore, Sricity and Coimbatore facilities. The facility has already delivered the first two trainsets of the Kochi Metro and 28 trainsets of the Chennai Metro.

(Earlier this year)

*Alstom and LMRC unveil the design of Lucknow’s Metropolis in India*




*Alstom and Lucknow Metro Rail Corporation (LMRC) unveiled the design of Alstom’s Metropolis for Lucknow in the presence of Hon’ble Chief Minister Akhilesh Yadav, Kumar Keshav, Managing Director of LMRC and Bharat Salhotra, Managing Director of Alstom India and South Asia.*

The design of Alstom’s Metropolis for Lucknow is a tribute to the city’s cultural richness. The front of the metro has been conceived in the spirit of some of the city’s most important monuments’ gates such as Bara-Imambara, the Asifi Masjid or the Roomi. At the lower section of the front, the V cutline symbolizes the dynamism and rapidity with which the Lucknow metro project has been handled to address the city’s high demand for mobility. The exterior livery is both highly modern and very much inspired by the traditional cashmere craftsmanship of Lucknow. Special attention has been paid to passenger comfort; Metropolis offers 186 seats in longitudinal configuration and two dedicated zones for passengers with reduced mobility. Screens displaying useful travel information have been placed in convenient locations inside the metro, visible to all.

In September 2015, Alstom was awarded a contract by LRMC to supply 20 Metropolis trainsets, each composed of four metro cars. The Metropolis trainsets will circulate on the city’s new metro line, which will be around 23 km long and will include 22 stations, of which 19 elevated and 3 underground. The line is estimated to carry about 430,000 passengers per day at first, increasing to over 1 million by 2030.

The metro cars will be produced at Alstom’s Sri City and Coimbatore manufacturing facilities in India. The signalling system will be jointly supplied by Alstom’s sites in Bangalore, India and Saint-Ouen, France.

Alstom has a strong presence in India where the company has been awarded important metro projects for cities including Chennai, Delhi and Kochi.
*****************************************************************************************************


Details Emerging about Alstom Prima 2 platform based HHP 8 axle 12000 HP locomotive for Indian Railways.
These will be used on Eastern DFC











@Ankit Kumar 002 @PARIKRAMA @Tridibans @Abingdonboy @gslv mk3 @AndrewJin @Vergennes

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
2 | Like Like:
13


----------



## gslv mk3

*Government plans national highway grids for smooth travel; 27 corridors identified*

By Dipak K. Dash, TNN | Jun 13, 2016, 03.13 PM IST 






NEW DELHI: India has over one lakh kilometres of national highways (NHs), but there is no scientific road network pattern and drivers can't take a straight road to reach from one place to the other. To address this, NHAI has prepared a grid of 27 horizontal and vertical national highway corridors at a distance of every 250 km crisscrossing the country.

All these stretches will be of four lanes and will provide more road space for seamless transport. The total length of these corridors, including ones such as Kanyakumari to Srinagar, Porbandar to Kolkata, Surat to Paradip Port, Rameswaram to Dehradun and Mangalore Port to Chennai Port, is about 36,600 km. Out of this, about 30,100 km are already NHs. But only 18,800 km of them are of four lanes. "The rest are either single or two lanes and we have missing NH link of about 6,500 km, which are either state highways or major district roads. These stretches need to be converted into NHs and widened to four lanes for smooth travel," said an official. Sources said going by the standard costing, the government will have to invest about Rs 25,000 crore for completing four laning of the routes.

The preparation of the grids will help the government redesignate the NHs for easy identification. For example, all even number NH grids can be identified for roads connecting east to west and odd number for corridors joining north end to south."The grids will be important as the government is focusing on integrated transportation network. These grids will connect all major ports, which will help in quick evacuation and transport of cargo from one end to the other," another official said

Sources said highway ministry has shared this plan with states and sought their views. "We want to be sure the states have not awarded or planned roads on PPP mode that are parallel to the identified routes," a source said. TOI has learnt that NHAI had made a detailed presentation to highway minister Nitin Gadakri in March. The proposed NH grid shall not only improve connectivity in each region and state capital but will also provide highway link to 12 major ports, 45 out of 53 million plus cities and 26 state capitals besides providing connectivity to major tourist and religious places.

The NHAI said planning for horizontal and vertical grid network was done keeping the concept of parallels to the existing north south and east west corridor alignments. These parallels are spread across the country , uniformly and thereby providing connectivity to every region."The existing NH network depicts unbalanced network and even creates problem in numbering NHs systematically from road users' perspective.The current approach has focused on state level planning," said an official.

During UPA2 , then highway minister Kamal Nath had made an effort to redesignate the existing NHs but it did not bear fruit.



Ankit Kumar 002 said:


> Delhi -Amritsar- Katra Expressway worth Rs 60,000 crore reducing 117 KMs distance which at present is 732 Km.



Well, that's a huge project.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## raj76

हरे कृष्ण हरे कृष्ण,कृष्ण कृष्ण हरे हरे
हरे राम हरे राम, राम राम हरे हरे
17-09-2016

#Economy:The National Pharmaceutical Pricing Authority has revised the ceiling price of 18 more drugs. Of the 18, 10 drugs have been part of the National List of Essential Medicines. The drugs that have come under price revision now are for chemotherapy, treating malaria and epilepsy, among others.

#Finance:FM expressed hope that the Reserve Bank will keep in mind the decline in retail inflation while deciding on interest rates at its policy review meeting on October 4.

#CBDT is actively considering amending required legislature and allow the I.tax deptt to defer tax assessment in the coming year — enabling it to crack the whip on all those who refrained from coming clean on their undisclosed income even after the deptt sent them letters.

#Mera Bharat Mahaan:India has slipped by 10 positions to 112th, out of 159 countries and territories, as it "fared badly" across categories including legal system and regulation, according to the Economic Freedom of the World 2016 Annual Report.

भारत माता की जय


----------



## luckych

*Now, Huawei to start making phones in India by month-end

http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...n-india-by-month-end/articleshow/54371805.cms*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## luckych

*Mondelez to invest Rs 100 crore to set up global research centre in Thane*

http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...arch-centre-in-thane/articleshow/54371974.cms


----------



## gslv mk3

*NATIONAL HIGHWAY DEVELOPMENT PROJECT (NHDP)*

The *National Highways Development Project* is a project to upgrade, rehabilitate and widen major highways in India to a higher standard.






The project is composed of the following phases:


*Phase I:* The Golden Quadrilateral* (GQ; 5,846 km) connecting the four major cities of Delhi, Mumbai, Chennai and Kolkata with 4 lane highway*s. This project connecting four metro cities, would be 5,846 km (3,633 mi). Total cost of the project is Rs.300 billion (US$6.8 billion), funded largely by the government’s special petroleum product tax revenues and government borrowing. In January 2012, India announced the four lane GQ highway network as complete.

*Phase II:* North-South and East-West corridors comprising national highways connecting four extreme points of the country* with 4 lane highways*. The North–South and East–West Corridor (NS-EW; 7,300 km) connecting Srinagar in the north to Kanyakumari in the south, including spur from Salem to Kanyakumari (Via Coimbatore and Kochi) and Silchar in the east to Porbandar in the west. *Total length of the network is 7,300 km (4,500 mi).*

*Phase III: *The government recently approved NHDP-III to* upgrade 12,109 km (7,524 mi)of national highways to* *4 lane highways *on a Build, Operate and Transfer (BOT) basis, which takes into account high-density traffic, connectivity of state capitals via NHDP Phase I and II, and connectivity to centres of economic importance.

*Phase IV:* The government is* widening 13,203 km of highway* that were not part of Phase I, II, or III. *Phase IV will convert existing single lane highways into two lanes with paved shoulders.*

*Phase V:* As road traffic increases over time, a number of *four lane highways will need to be upgraded/expanded to six lanes*. The current plan calls for upgrade of about *6,500 km of four-lane roads*,(Including entire GQ)

*Phase VI:* The government is planning to construct expressways that would connect major commercial and industrial townships. *It has already identified 400 km (250 mi) of Vadodara (earlier Baroda)-Mumbai section that would connect to the existing Vadodara (earlier Baroda)-Ahmedabad section*.The 334 km (208 mi) Expressway between Chennai—Bangalore and 277 km (172 mi) Expressway between Kolkata—Dhanbad has been identified and feasibility study and DPR contract has been awarded.

*Phase VII:* *This phase calls for improvements to city road networks by adding ring roads to enable easier connectivity with national highways to important cities*. In addition, improvements will be made to stretches of national highways that require additional flyovers and bypasses . The 19 km (12 mi) long Chennai Port—Maduravoyal Elevated Expressway is being executed under this phase

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bombaywalla

*Bombay - Aurangabad - Nagpur Expressway | 710 km | 8 lanes | Approved*





cc: Maharashtra Times

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## anant_s

*Kazakh Railways KZ8A *
This is closest how our own WAG 10 (i'm almost sure of this class number now), would look like, albeit minor changes in livery.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## raj76

हरे कृष्ण हरे कृष्ण,कृष्ण कृष्ण हरे हरे
हरे राम हरे राम, राम राम हरे हरे
18-09-2016

#Economy:Govt to issue notification for implementation of environment friendly Bharat Stage (BS) VI fuel emission norms for vehicles from April 2020.The BS norms regulate the amount of pollutants a vehicle is allowed to emit. The urgency to maintain the deadline for the introduction of BS-VI has been prompted by the rising concern over air pollution. Emissions from vehicles account for at least 14% of the air pollution in cities.

#Finance:The Jammu and Kashmir Govt has recorded over 11% growth in realisation of excise tax revenue in the first five months of current fiscal collecting Rs 512.20 crore, despite two-and-a-half months long unrest in Kashmir Valley.

#The Govt came out with a new policy for marble and travertine imports in which it has put an end to quantitative restriction on the imports and the restrictive import licensing system.

#Mera Bharat Mahaan:In a bid to promote domestic solar equipment manufacturing while complying with global trade norms, India is looking to revamp its domestic sourcing scheme under the National Solar Mission.
The new norms are likely to push local manufacturing through subsidies and increased procurement of home made solar panels by Govt agencies and public sector utilities.

भारत माता की जय


----------



## raj76

हरे कृष्ण हरे कृष्ण,कृष्ण कृष्ण हरे हरे
हरे राम हरे राम, राम राम हरे हरे
19-09-2016

#Economy:As the Govt readies plan to merge railway budget with the general budget and switch to January-December financial year, Minister of State for Finance said the move will benefit the industry and exporters.

#Finance:Road Transport and Highways Ministry is considering a Rs 4,000 crore overhaul of around 80 border check posts across the country to ensure seamless flow of goods ahead of the implementation of GST.

#Swaraj Abhiyan has said it will set up district level legal bodies across the country to bridge the gaps and address citizen's problems at the hand.These bodies will constitute of a citizen, a lawyer, a doctor and workers to help people voice their concerns and find solutions. It was decided that no corporate funding will be utilised for the setting up of these bodies.

#Mera Bharat Mahaan: India has approved an ambitious $1.04-billion project for constructing and upgrading 558 km of roads to link it with Bangladesh, Bhutan and Nepal and ease the movement of passengers and cargo, as part of the larger effort to increase inter-regional trade by 60%.

भारत माता की जय


----------



## Ankit Kumar 002

Ministry of Railways
19-September, 2016 15:29 IST

Provision of Yatri Mitra Sewa for booking of wheelchair services cum porter services at Railway Stations. 

With a view to provide support to old and differently abled passengers requiring assistance at the stations, Ministry of Railways has decided to introduce Yatri Mitras Sewa for enabling passengers to book wheelchair services cum porter services. The salient features of the Yatri 

Mitra Seva are as under:

1. Yatri Mitra
A Yatri Mitra can either be a Sahayak or any other person provided by IRCTC or the service provider appointed by IRCTC for this purpose.

2. Services to be provided by Yatri Mitra
Yatri Mitra shall provide Wheel chair cum porter services to differently abled, ailing and old persons.

3. Provision of Yatri Mitra Sewa
· The responsibility of providing Yatri Mitra Sewa has been entrusted with IRCTC. IRCTC may provide this service ‘Free of cost’ through some NGO, charitable trust, PSUs etc under CSR. However, if this service can’t be provided ‘Free of Cost’ due to lack of response from NGOs, Charitable trust, PSUs etc, IRCTC may arrange this service on payment basis through a service provider or on its own.

· IRCTC may also arrange these services through existing Battery Operated Car (BOC) Operator, wherever, an agency is providing the service.

4. Booking of Yatri Mitra
The booking of Yatri Mitra can be done as under:
· The Yatri Mitra service can be booked on IRCTC e-ticketing website and 139 (IVRS and SMS) or through a mobile.
· A Mobile Application developed by CRIS would also be made available for booking of Yatri Mitra as and when it is developed and released by CRIS.
· A dedicated Mobile number for each station, where this service is available, shall be made available by the Service provider/IRCTC which would be displayed on IRCTC e-ticketing website and zonal websites of Indian Railways to facilitate booking of Yatri Mitra.
· Based on the station at which the facility is booked by the passenger, the booking details (Train Name and Number, date and time of arrival/departure, PNR number, Name of the passenger, Coach and berth number) will be sent by SMS both to the passenger and service provider/IRCTC along with the amount chargeable, if applicable, for the service.
· The mobile number of the Yatri Mitra shall also be sent to the passenger through SMS before the expected time of the arrival of the passenger so that the passenger can contact the Yatri Mitra.
· The Mobile Application developed by CRIS would have the facility for the service provider to update the status after providing the service. The passenger would also have the option to give feedback regarding compliance for his booking.

5. Operation of Yatri Mitra Seva
The Yatri Mitra Sewa shall be operated on following lines for arriving, transferring and departing passengers:

· Arriving/Transferring Passengers

o The IRCTC/service provider on receipt of SMS will ensure that the Yatri Mitra is arranged/positioned at the platform near the coach of the arriving passenger.
o The mobile number of the Yatri Mitra shall also be sent to the passenger through SMS in advance.
o On arrival of the train, the Yatri Mitra shall approach the passenger near his coach, greet him, show his mobile message which will be similar as sent to the passenger himself. On instructions of passenger, he will pick up his/her luggage and help him/her in sitting in wheelchair and take him to desired exit gate or any other platform in case of transfer passenger.
o In case of late running of train, the service provider shall contact the passenger on the mobile number given by the passenger at the time of booking and arrange the service as per expected arrival of the train at the station.
· Departing Passengers
o The IRCTC/service provider on receipt of SMS will ensure that the Yatri Mitra is arranged/positioned at the nomianated entrance of the station building from where the passenger will be boarding the train.
o Yatri Mitra shall contact the passenger on the mobile number given by the passenger at the time of booking and confirm the expected time of arrival of the passenger and entrance gate of station.
o On arrival of the passenger at entrance gate of station, the Yatri Mitra shall approach the passenger, greet him, and show his mobile message which will be similar as sent to the passenger himself. On instructions of passenger, he will pick up his luggage and help him/her in sitting in wheelchair and take him to the platform where train has to arrive.
6. Storage/Parking of wheelchairs
The Railway shall provide space for storage/parking of wheel chairs as per requirement of number of wheelchairs and charging point if wheelchairs are battery operated. In case service is provided Free of cost, electricity for charging battery of wheelchairs shall be provided free. In case of paid service, the cost of electricity on consumption basis and connection shall be charged to the service provider as per extant practice.
7. Service Charges
The service charges, if applicable, shall be kept reasonable and affordable keeping in mind the objective of providing services to the needy.The service charges should be collected by the Service provider directly from the passenger.
8. IRCTC shall provide adequate number of wheelchairs at the station as per the requirement to be decided in consultation with SrDCM/DCM of concerned division. Preference should be given to battery operated wheelchairs.
9. The Yatri Mitra appointed by service provider shall be issued an ID card and permit to provide these services at the station by SrDCM/DCM of the concerned Division.
10. The service will be available at major stations. 
***
AKS/MKV/AK

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ankit Kumar 002

1 Billion US Dollars worth projects for BBIN approved. 

India has approved an ambitious $1.04-billion project for constructing and upgrading 558 km of roads to link it with Bangladesh, Bhutan and Nepal and ease the movement of passengers and cargo, as part of the larger effort to increase inter-regional trade by 60 per cent. 

The new project has been given an official nod by India's Department of Economic Affairs with 50 per cent funding from the Asian Development Bank (ADB), officials told IANS, adding that the road project will cover West Bengal and Manipur on the Indian side, as of now. 

"The mandate is for completing the project within the next two years," a senior official said. 

"The primary idea behind the Bangladesh-Bhutan-India-Nepal (BBIN) road initiative is to improve ground connectivity in the region," said Leena Nandan, Joint Secretary, Ministry of Road Transport and Highways. 

"We have taken up five highway stretches in the country, which are very important for such a connectivity to succeed. This project is entirely different and new -- and about to be rolled out," Nandan told IANS. 


The project -- as per a list accessed by IANS -- includes, among others, an upgrade of the 122-km Siliguri-Mirik-Darjeeling ($15 million) and the widening of the 60-km National Highway-35 (Kolkata-Bangaon) on the border with Bangladesh ($130 million). 

It also includes a new 123-km road to connect with Diamond harbour, on the outskirts of Kolkata, at a cost of $250 million. All these are in West Bengal and will be entrusted to the state's Public Works Department for execution, officials said. 

"This apart, two highways are going to come up in Manipur -- 115-km Ukhrul-Tolloi-Tadubi ($230 million) and a 138-km split, four-lane road between the Kohima-Kedima Kring-Imphal section of National Highway-39 ($280 million)," said A.D. James, Deputy Secretary at the Ministry of Road Transport and Highways. 

"These two roads are to be executed by the National Highway Infrastructure Development Corp. They are currently in the DPR (detailed project report) stage," James told IANS. Officials are also looking at the possibility of shorter routes. 

Apart from the works under the $1 billion project, a 600 metre bridge and a 110 km-road in the Impal-Moreh stretch of Manipur are also being planned under the broader BBIN road initiative. The Manila-based bank has agreed to fund up to 50 per cent of this project as well, officials said. The DPR for this is ready. Clearances are awaited from Nepal. 

"This bridge will connect Kakarbhitta in Nepal with Panitanki in West Bengal. Once we receive the necessary approvals, we would like to bid for the projects as early as possible, say by November-end," said Anand Kumar, Managing Director, National Highways and Infrastructure Development Corp. 

The four South Asian nations, led by Road Transport and Highways Minister Nitin Gadkari from the Indian side, had signed a landmark Motor Vehicles Agreement in June last year in the Bhutan capital Thimpu to regulate passenger, personnel and cargo vehicular traffic among the South Asian neighbours. 

"This agreement between sub-grouping of four South Asian nations -- Bangladesh, Bhutan, India and Nepal -- will pave the way for seamless movement of people and goods across their borders for the benefit and integration of the region and its economic development," Gadkari had said. 

A joint statement later said: "Taking note of the finding that transforming transport corridors into economic corridors could potentially increase intra-regional trade within South Asia by almost 60 per cent, and with the rest of the world by over 30 per cent." 

As regards the funding, James said talks were simultaneously on with ADB to look beyond the committed 50 per cent. "There are chances that the bank may even fund up to 72 per cent of the total cost for the project. Then we will get around $700 million."

ow.ly/M4ki304jITT

1 Billion US Dollars worth projects for BBIN approved. 

India has approved an ambitious $1.04-billion project for constructing and upgrading 558 km of roads to link it with Bangladesh, Bhutan and Nepal and ease the movement of passengers and cargo, as part of the larger effort to increase inter-regional trade by 60 per cent. 

The new project has been given an official nod by India's Department of Economic Affairs with 50 per cent funding from the Asian Development Bank (ADB), officials told IANS, adding that the road project will cover West Bengal and Manipur on the Indian side, as of now. 

"The mandate is for completing the project within the next two years," a senior official said. 

"The primary idea behind the Bangladesh-Bhutan-India-Nepal (BBIN) road initiative is to improve ground connectivity in the region," said Leena Nandan, Joint Secretary, Ministry of Road Transport and Highways. 

"We have taken up five highway stretches in the country, which are very important for such a connectivity to succeed. This project is entirely different and new -- and about to be rolled out," Nandan told IANS. 


The project -- as per a list accessed by IANS -- includes, among others, an upgrade of the 122-km Siliguri-Mirik-Darjeeling ($15 million) and the widening of the 60-km National Highway-35 (Kolkata-Bangaon) on the border with Bangladesh ($130 million). 

It also includes a new 123-km road to connect with Diamond harbour, on the outskirts of Kolkata, at a cost of $250 million. All these are in West Bengal and will be entrusted to the state's Public Works Department for execution, officials said. 

"This apart, two highways are going to come up in Manipur -- 115-km Ukhrul-Tolloi-Tadubi ($230 million) and a 138-km split, four-lane road between the Kohima-Kedima Kring-Imphal section of National Highway-39 ($280 million)," said A.D. James, Deputy Secretary at the Ministry of Road Transport and Highways. 

"These two roads are to be executed by the National Highway Infrastructure Development Corp. They are currently in the DPR (detailed project report) stage," James told IANS. Officials are also looking at the possibility of shorter routes. 

Apart from the works under the $1 billion project, a 600 metre bridge and a 110 km-road in the Impal-Moreh stretch of Manipur are also being planned under the broader BBIN road initiative. The Manila-based bank has agreed to fund up to 50 per cent of this project as well, officials said. The DPR for this is ready. Clearances are awaited from Nepal. 

"This bridge will connect Kakarbhitta in Nepal with Panitanki in West Bengal. Once we receive the necessary approvals, we would like to bid for the projects as early as possible, say by November-end," said Anand Kumar, Managing Director, National Highways and Infrastructure Development Corp. 

The four South Asian nations, led by Road Transport and Highways Minister Nitin Gadkari from the Indian side, had signed a landmark Motor Vehicles Agreement in June last year in the Bhutan capital Thimpu to regulate passenger, personnel and cargo vehicular traffic among the South Asian neighbours. 

"This agreement between sub-grouping of four South Asian nations -- Bangladesh, Bhutan, India and Nepal -- will pave the way for seamless movement of people and goods across their borders for the benefit and integration of the region and its economic development," Gadkari had said. 

A joint statement later said: "Taking note of the finding that transforming transport corridors into economic corridors could potentially increase intra-regional trade within South Asia by almost 60 per cent, and with the rest of the world by over 30 per cent." 

As regards the funding, James said talks were simultaneously on with ADB to look beyond the committed 50 per cent. "There are chances that the bank may even fund up to 72 per cent of the total cost for the project. Then we will get around $700 million."

ow.ly/M4ki304jITT

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sankpal

NAYA RAIPUR

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## raj76

हरे कृष्ण हरे कृष्ण,कृष्ण कृष्ण हरे हरे
हरे राम हरे राम, राम राम हरे हरे
20-09-2016

#Economy:With India re-working taxation treaty with Singapore, an influential grouping of overseas investors has said capital gains tax exemption should be retained in the pact for FPIs in listed securities as that would "greatly ease" concerns of foreign investors.

#Finance:The Finance Ministry will pitch for the country's rating upgrade with global agency Moody highlighting increased pace of reforms including the GST, declining inflation and improvement in fiscal as well as current account deficit situation.

#French state-run power majorEDF will invest heavily in renewable energy in India, with projects worth $2 billion in the pipeline, and is bullish about the sector, where it sees electricity tariffs falling 30% in five years.

#Mera Bharat Mahaan:The ministry of power's initiative Unnat Jyoti by Affordable LEDs for all (UJALA), has already resulted in 55.7 million units of energy savings and has reduced carbon emissions over 45,000 tonnes.

भारत माता की जय


----------



## anant_s

*Mumbai: This man spots crack on track, averts major accident*





MUMBAI: An eagle-eyed 23-year-old averted a major mishap at Kurla station after he spotted a crack on the railway track. 

Gururaj Sahu Sakpal, a resident of Chunabhatti, was on his way to work on Monday. Sakpal, an engineer who works in Andheri, and who happens to be a member of the Indian Railway Fan Club on Facebook, alighted at Kurla station.

He was making his way across the foot over bridge to change trains when he spotted a crack on the railway tracks. Sakpal, seeing a train getting ready to pull out of the station over the track, raced to the motorman and alerted him to the danger. 

Sakpal said he saw at least a two inch crack on the track from the foot over bridge. "When I got close to the track I also noticed that one bolt was missing," Sakpal said. Motorman Paramhans R Giri said he inspected the track after being alerted by Sakpal and found that the track's fishplate (a metal bar that is bolted to the ends of two rails to join them together in a track) was loose. "I immedi ately informed the control room," Giri said. The train was then allowed to go over the track at a very low speed. 
"If not for this alert young man, we could have had a major accident on our hands," said Venu P Nair, General Secretary, National Railway Mazdoor Union. Narendra Patil, Chief Public Relations Officer, Central Railway said that the motorman informed the control room at 7:57 am. "Concerned officers and staff rushed to the spot and fixed the problem in15 minutes," Patil said. Another crack was also spotted on the Harbour Line during the morning rush hour, near Wadala, which led to 10 trains being delayed and 2 others cancelled. Patil said that this crack was repaired within 30 minutes. 

Zonal Railway Users Consultative Committee (ZRUCC) member Subhash Gupta said "That these two problems have occurred on the very first day of the workweek tells the story of the state of our railway tracks." Gupta also praised Sakpal and said the youth may have saved many lives.

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...verts-major-accident/articleshow/54420777.cms

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aswin

Do we have infomartion regarding prototypes bulit in india wrt coaches and engines 

Regards


----------



## Ankit Kumar 002

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/778251665757442048

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

Robinhood Pandey said:


> *National Inland Waterways Project*
> India has an extensive network of inland waterways in the form of rivers, canals, backwaters and creeks. The total navigable length is 14,500 km, out of which about 5200 km of river and 4000 km of canals can be used by mechanised crafts. Freight transportation by waterways is highly under-utilised in India compared to other large countries and geographic areas like the United States, China and the European Union. The total cargo moved (in tonne kilometres) by the inland waterway was just 0.1% of the total inland traffic in India, compared to the 21% figure for United States. Cargo transportation in an organised manner is confined to a few waterways in Goa, West Bengal, Assam and Kerala. *Inland Waterways Authority of India (IWAI)* is the statutory authority in charge of the waterways in India. Its headquarters is located in Noida, UP. It does the function of building the necessary infrastructure in these waterways, surveying the economic feasibility of new projects and also administration and regulation.
> 
> *National Waterway 1:* Allahabad–Haldia stretch of the Ganges–Bhagirathi–Hooghly river system.
> 
> *National Waterway 2:* Sadiya — Dhubri stretch of Brahmaputra river.
> 
> *National Waterway 3:* Kottapuram-Kollam stretch of the West Coast Canal, Champakara Canal and Udyogmandal Canal.
> 
> *National Waterway 4:* Kakinada–Pondicherry stretch of canals and the Kaluvelly Tank, Bhadrachalam – Rajahmundry stretch of River Godavari and Wazirabad – Vijayawada stretch of River Krishna.
> 
> *National Waterway 5:* Talcher–Dhamra stretch of the Brahmani River, the Geonkhali - Charbatia stretch of the East Coast Canal, the Charbatia–Dhamra stretch of Matai river and the Mangalgadi - Paradip stretch of the Mahanadi River Delta.
> 
> *National Waterway 6:* Lakhipur to Bhanga of river Barak.



Interesting. River cruises are becoming quite popular in the whole subcontinent. Even the middle class can participate, (Bangladeshi example).














Image rights MirzaZeehan

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## raj76

हरे कृष्ण हरे कृष्ण,कृष्ण कृष्ण हरे हरे
हरे राम हरे राम, राम राम हरे हरे
21-09-2016

#Economy:India is less vulnerable to banking distress among the major economies while neighbouring China faces higher risks, according to the Bank for International Settlements.

#Finance:Calling the reform process slow and gradual with muted private investment and NPAs posing a challenge, Moody's said it could upgrade India's rating in 1-2 years if it is convinced that reforms are "tangible".

#After successfully rolling out insurance for passengers who book tickets online, the Indian Railways is planning to introduce theft insurance. Under the proposed scheme, travellers can get a cover for all their baggage, electronic items and other valuables.

#Mera Bharat Mahaan: Ghatkopar dosawala (khau galliwala) raided by income tax deptt.
1 crore found cash. Also having ownership of 8 Flats in Ghatkopar.

भारत माता की जय

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

*IWAI Signs Contract with DST, Germany for Designing Special Vessels for NW-1 *

With its objective of providing safe, environment friendly and economical mode of transportation through National Waterway-1 (NW-1), The Inland Waterways Authority of India (IWAI),Ministry of Shipping signed a contract with M/s DST, Germany to design vessels, especially suited to navigate the 1620 km stretch of NW-1.

Speaking on the occasion a senior IWAI official said it is a revolutionary step and a milestone in the journey of NW-1. “The objective of IWAI is to go along with nature and disturb the river minimally. The specially designed vessels will navigate on low drafts and will be of high carrying capacity, and most importantly, will be environment friendly,” he said.

Considering the expected growth of the Inland Waterways sector in India, DST, Germany is expected to develop a combination of standardised vessels to meet the requirement of various types of cargo. One of the most important navigational challenges for NW-1 is the kind of vessels that will play on the Ganga-Bhagirathi-Hooghly stretch. Keeping in view the difficult hydro-morphological characteristics of the river in the upper reaches between Patna and Varanasi, it is important to have vessels which can ply on low draft, with high carrying capacity, and are economically viable and environment friendly.

Earlier in August 2016, the Hon’ble Minister for Road Transport, Highways and Shipping Sh. Nitin Gadkari flagged off the trial run of two cargo vessels from Varanasi on NW-1(River Ganga). Keeping in view the demand for transportation of cars through NW-1, M/s DST,Germany has been initially tasked to develop low draft vessels that can carry up to 150-200 vehicles.

Government is developing NW-1 under the Jal Marg Vikas Project, with assistance from the World Bank at an estimated cost of Rs. 4,200 crore. The project would enable commercial navigation of vessels with capacity of 1500-2,000 tons.Phase-I of the project covers the Haldia-Varanasi stretch. The project includes development of fairway, Multi-Modal Terminals at Varanasi, Haldia, and Sahibganj, strengthening of river navigation system, conservancy works, modern River Information System (RIS), Digital Global Positioning System (DGPS), night navigation facilities, modern methods of channel marking, construction of a new state of the art navigational lock at Farakka etc.

http://pib.nic.in/newsite/PrintRelease.aspx?relid=150993&utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ankit Kumar 002

Cabinet
21-September, 2016 15:58 IST

Cabinet approves merger of rail budget with general budget; advancement of budget presentation and merger of plan and non-plan classification in budget and accounts 

The Union Cabinet has approved the proposals of Ministry of Finance on certain landmark budgetary reforms relating to (i) the merger of Railway budget with the General budget, (ii) the advancement of the date of Budget presentation from the last day of February and (iii) the merger of the Plan and the Non-Plan classification in the Budget and Accounts. All these changes will be put into effect simultaneously from the Budget 2017-18.

Merger of Railway Budget with the General Budget:
The arrangements for merger of Railway budget with the General budget have been approved by the Cabinet with the following administrative and financial arrangements-
(i) The Railways will continue to maintain its distinct entity -as a departmentally run commercial undertaking as at present;
(ii) Railways will retain their functional autonomy and delegation of financial powers etc. as per the existing guidelines;
(iii)The existing financial arrangements will continue wherein Railways will meet all their revenue expenditure, including ordinary working expenses, pay and allowances and pensions etc. from their revenue receipts;
(iv)The Capital at charge of the Railways estimated at Rs.2.27 lakh crore on which annual dividend is paid by the Railways will be wiped off. Consequently, there will be no dividend liability for Railways from 2017-18 and Ministry of Railways will get Gross Budgetary support. This will also save Railways from the liability of payment of approximately Rs.9,700 crore annual dividend to the Government of India;
The presentation of separate Railway budget started in the year 1924, and has continued after independence as a convention rather than under Constitutional provisions.
The merger would help in the following ways:
· The presentation of a unified budget will bring the affairs of the Railways to centre stage and present a holistic picture of the financial position of the Government.
· The merger is also expected to reduce the procedural requirements and instead bring into focus, the aspects of delivery and good governance.
· Consequent to the merger, the appropriations for Railways will form part of the main Appropriation Bill.
Advancement of the Budget presentation:
The Cabinet has also approved, in principle, another reform relating to budgetary process, for advancement of the date of Budget presentation from the last day of February to a suitable date. The exact date of presentation of Budget for 2017-18 would be decided keeping in view the date of assembly elections to be held in States.
This would help in following ways:
· The advancement of budget presentation by a month and completion of Budget related legislative business before 31st March would pave the way for early completion of Budget cycle and enable Ministries and Departments to ensure better planning and execution of schemes from the beginning of the financial year and utilization of the full working seasons including the first quarter.
· This will also preclude the need for seeking appropriation through 'Vote on Account' and enable implementation of the legislative changes in tax; laws for new taxation measures from the beginning of the financial year.

Merger of Plan and Non Plan classification in Budget and Accounts:
The third proposal approved by the Cabinet relates to the merger of Plan and Non Plan classification in Budget and Accounts from 2017-18, with continuance of earmarking of funds for Scheduled Castes Sub-Plan/Tribal Sub-Plan. Similarly, the allocations for North Eastern States will also continue.
This would help in resolving the following issues:
· The Plan/Non-Plan bifurcation of expenditure has led to a fragmented view of resource allocation to various schemes, making it difficult not only to ascertain cost of delivering a service but also to link outlays to outcomes.
· The bias in favour of Plan expenditure by Centre as well as the State Governments has led to a neglect of essential expenditures on maintenance of assets and other establishment related expenditures for providing essential social services.
· The merger of plan and non-plan in the budget is expected
to provide appropriate budgetary framework having focus on the revenue, and capital expenditure.
*****
AKT/VBA/SH

(Release ID :150987)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soumitra

ranjeet said:


> *IWAI Signs Contract with DST, Germany for Designing Special Vessels for NW-1 *
> 
> With its objective of providing safe, environment friendly and economical mode of transportation through National Waterway-1 (NW-1), The Inland Waterways Authority of India (IWAI),Ministry of Shipping signed a contract with M/s DST, Germany to design vessels, especially suited to navigate the 1620 km stretch of NW-1.
> 
> Speaking on the occasion a senior IWAI official said it is a revolutionary step and a milestone in the journey of NW-1. “The objective of IWAI is to go along with nature and disturb the river minimally. The specially designed vessels will navigate on low drafts and will be of high carrying capacity, and most importantly, will be environment friendly,” he said.
> 
> Considering the expected growth of the Inland Waterways sector in India, DST, Germany is expected to develop a combination of standardised vessels to meet the requirement of various types of cargo. One of the most important navigational challenges for NW-1 is the kind of vessels that will play on the Ganga-Bhagirathi-Hooghly stretch. Keeping in view the difficult hydro-morphological characteristics of the river in the upper reaches between Patna and Varanasi, it is important to have vessels which can ply on low draft, with high carrying capacity, and are economically viable and environment friendly.
> 
> Earlier in August 2016, the Hon’ble Minister for Road Transport, Highways and Shipping Sh. Nitin Gadkari flagged off the trial run of two cargo vessels from Varanasi on NW-1(River Ganga). Keeping in view the demand for transportation of cars through NW-1, M/s DST,Germany has been initially tasked to develop low draft vessels that can carry up to 150-200 vehicles.
> 
> Government is developing NW-1 under the Jal Marg Vikas Project, with assistance from the World Bank at an estimated cost of Rs. 4,200 crore. The project would enable commercial navigation of vessels with capacity of 1500-2,000 tons.Phase-I of the project covers the Haldia-Varanasi stretch. The project includes development of fairway, Multi-Modal Terminals at Varanasi, Haldia, and Sahibganj, strengthening of river navigation system, conservancy works, modern River Information System (RIS), Digital Global Positioning System (DGPS), night navigation facilities, modern methods of channel marking, construction of a new state of the art navigational lock at Farakka etc.
> 
> http://pib.nic.in/newsite/PrintRelease.aspx?relid=150993&utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter









https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Inland_waterways_of_India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mujraparty

*India eyes strategic energy assets overseas*

NEW DELHI -- Seeking to enhance its strategic presence and secure energy sources, India is making major investments in the hydrocarbon sector abroad, *with the latest being its acquisition of a substantial stake in a key Russian oil field.*

ONGC Videsh, the overseas arm of state-run Oil & Natural Gas Corp., *has signed agreements with Russia's national oil company Rosneft to acquire an additional 11% stake in its subsidiary, JSC Vankorneft which operates Vankor oil and gas field in east Siberia.*



The deal, inked on Sept. 14 and expected to close by year-end, is reportedly valued at around $925 million, and would raise ONGC Videsh's shareholding to 26%. In May, the Indian company had completed the acquisition of a 15% stake in Vankorneft for $1.27 billion.

Separately, a consortium of state-run Indian companies including Indian Oil Corp., Oil India and Bharat Petroleum Corp.'s subsidiary Bharat PetroResources, signed a similar agreement with Rosneft for a 23.9% stake in Vankor oil fields during Petroleum Minister Dharmendra Pradhan's visit to Russia in June. The deal -- which according to Russia's Interfax news agency is valued at over $2 billion -- will mean that about 50% of Vankor will be held by Indian state-run companies.

"Make hay while the Sun shines -- this is what India is doing," said Pankaj K. Jha, research director at the Indian Council of World Affairs. "Russia is facing a cash crunch because of Western sanctions over its strikes in Ukraine, and India is in a position to [make a good deal] there."

Jha said that India was using the savings it made from the plunge in crude oil prices to invest in overseas assets. India, with a population of 1.25 billion, imports around 80% of its crude oil and 35% of its natural gas requirements.

But as it develops, it needs more energy assets to fuel its growth. The government of Prime Minister Narendra Modi has placed a great deal of emphasis on energy security and in expanding its global footprint, encouraging state-run companies to explore opportunities both in India and overseas.

Jha said that India needed energy sources closer to home and he cited eastern Russia and Africa as among the regions of interest.

"Its energy security drive is also to do with expanding its strategic presence. Be it the case of Vietnam [where China has objected to ONGC's oil exploration activities in the South China Sea] or any other country India is investing in," he said.

*The Indian government also plans to invest in Russia's Yamal gas reserves owned by the natural gas major Gazprom. In addition, it is exploring opportunities in Africa -- from where it imports about 16% of its crude oil -- and is keen to work with Iran in developing its Farzad B gas field, which was discovered by ONGC Videsh in 2008.*

The Iranian field is estimated to hold 12.8 trillion cubic feet of gas reserves, but Western sanctions on Iran, now lifted, were among the key reasons development was delayed.

*ONGC Videsh, which currently produces about 215,000 barrels of oil and oil-equivalent gas per day, has 37 projects in various countries, including Azerbaijan, Bangladesh, Brazil, Colombia, Kazakhstan, Mozambique, Myanmar, Russia, South Sudan, Sudan, Venezuela, Vietnam and New Zealand.*

*Vankor is Russia's second largest field accounting for around 421,000 barrels per day of crude oil on average. With the 26% stake, ONGC Videsh's share of daily oil production from Vankor would be about 110,000 bpd.*

The company also said that the acquisition would add roughly 30% to its existing production at the current rate and approximately 2.2 million tons of oil and 1.0 billion cubic meters of gas annually.


http://asia.nikkei.com/Business/AC/India-eyes-strategic-energy-assets-overseas

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ankit Kumar 002

Ministry of Road Transport & Highways22-September, 2016 16:51 IST
NHAI Awards Contract for 4-Laning of Panchkula-Yamunanagar Section of NH-73 (new NH-344) in Haryana. 


The National Highways Authority of India (NHAI) has issued Letter of Award (LOA) for development of following section in the state of Haryana under NHDP Phase-III:

NH No.
Section
Length
Total Project Cost
Concessionaire’s Name
NH-73 (new NH-344)
4 Laning of Panchkula-Yamunanagar Section from km 157.192 to km 176.400
19 km
Rs. 249 crore
M/s Gawar Construction Ltd.


Panchkula and twin cities of Jagadhari and Yamunanagar are important commercial and industrial centres of Haryana. Development of Panchkula-Yamunanagar Section from km 157.192 to km 176.400will improve connectivity to various villages and towns and confer boost to the economy of the area by way of providing access to various places of business and tourist importance.

The existing 108 km long stretch of NH-73 (New NH 344) between Panchkula to Yamunanagar connects Haryana to state of Uttar Pradesh and passes through Barwala, Sahjadpur, Saha, Jagadhari cities. This highway passes through Khol-hi-raitan wild life sanctuary at two section from km 175.350 to km 176.00 & 177.090 to km 177.500 and leads to Saharanpur and Roorkee.

The project has been divided into three packages. Package-I and Package-II have already been awarded on EPC mode. The balance length of 19 km has now been awarded on EPC mode which starts from km 160.356 near Barwala town and ends at km 179.249 at Panchkula. The project would be completed in 24 months from the date of commencement of the project. 

It will have 4 major Bridges, 3 major Junctions, 25 minor Junctions, 1 Flyover, 1 Vehicular Underpass, 1 Pedestrian Underpass, 2 Overhead Bridges for crossing, 10 Bus Bays and 9 km long service road on both sides.
…

UM/MS/AC

(Release ID :151031)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ankit Kumar 002

Bullet train: Indian Railways begins hunt for top management

While there are apprehensions in the market on the fares of the bullet train, railway minister Suresh Prabhu in July had assured parliament that they would be lower than airfares.

Moving forward to implement the ambitious Ahmedabad-Mumbai bullet train project, Indian Railways has initiated a global hunt to recruit the top management of the newly formed National Highway Speed Rail Corp. Ltd (NHSRCL).

NHSRCL is the special purpose vehicle responsible for implementation of the project.

The railways on Tuesday invited applications for the top four posts in NHSRCL. These include managing director, director (project), director (electrical and systems) and director (finance).

Selections will be made by a committee headed by the cabinet secretary.

However, for the post of managing director, the railways has introduced a special clause that the successful candidate will have to furnish an undertaking /bond for serving a minimum period of five years. Further, the search panel has been empowered to relax all criteria if it finds an outstanding candidate.

A railway ministry official, requesting anonymity, said, “Such unique provisions have been made because of two reasons. One to attract global talent for the project and secondly the government wants an officer who can give commitment to complete it on time—that is, by 2023-24.”

Transport economist G. Raghuram of IIM Ahmedabad sees “this as a good signal”. “With such plans, Indian Railways has made it clear that any officer who wants to come for this job has to dedicate five years and even political influence won’t affect the work role.”

The Mumbai-Ahmedabad high-speed rail corridor or bullet train is one of the most ambitious projects of the Narendra Modi government, estimated to cost Rs97,636 crore. The train will cover a distance of around 508km in approximately two hours, with a speed of over 329 km per hour, and will be funded by the Japan International Cooperation Agency (JICA).

As per the Memorandum of Understanding (MoU) between the Indian Railways and JICA, the Japanese government will finance 81% of the project cost of Rs97,636 crore with an interest rate of 0.1% per annum, to be repaid in 50 years with 15 years of moratorium.

http://www.livemint.com/Politics/82...-Railways-begins-hunt-for-top-management.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

ranjeet said:


> *IWAI Signs Contract with DST, Germany for Designing Special Vessels for NW-1 *
> 
> With its objective of providing safe, environment friendly and economical mode of transportation through National Waterway-1 (NW-1), The Inland Waterways Authority of India (IWAI),Ministry of Shipping signed a contract with M/s DST, Germany to design vessels, especially suited to navigate the 1620 km stretch of NW-1.
> 
> Speaking on the occasion a senior IWAI official said it is a revolutionary step and a milestone in the journey of NW-1. “The objective of IWAI is to go along with nature and disturb the river minimally. The specially designed vessels will navigate on low drafts and will be of high carrying capacity, and most importantly, will be environment friendly,” he said.
> 
> Considering the expected growth of the Inland Waterways sector in India, DST, Germany is expected to develop a combination of standardised vessels to meet the requirement of various types of cargo. One of the most important navigational challenges for NW-1 is the kind of vessels that will play on the Ganga-Bhagirathi-Hooghly stretch. Keeping in view the difficult hydro-morphological characteristics of the river in the upper reaches between Patna and Varanasi, it is important to have vessels which can ply on low draft, with high carrying capacity, and are economically viable and environment friendly.
> 
> Earlier in August 2016, the Hon’ble Minister for Road Transport, Highways and Shipping Sh. Nitin Gadkari flagged off the trial run of two cargo vessels from Varanasi on NW-1(River Ganga). Keeping in view the demand for transportation of cars through NW-1, M/s DST,Germany has been initially tasked to develop low draft vessels that can carry up to 150-200 vehicles.
> 
> Government is developing NW-1 under the Jal Marg Vikas Project, with assistance from the World Bank at an estimated cost of Rs. 4,200 crore. The project would enable commercial navigation of vessels with capacity of 1500-2,000 tons.Phase-I of the project covers the Haldia-Varanasi stretch. The project includes development of fairway, Multi-Modal Terminals at Varanasi, Haldia, and Sahibganj, strengthening of river navigation system, conservancy works, modern River Information System (RIS), Digital Global Positioning System (DGPS), night navigation facilities, modern methods of channel marking, construction of a new state of the art navigational lock at Farakka etc.
> 
> http://pib.nic.in/newsite/PrintRelease.aspx?relid=150993&utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter



I hope this is not too out-of-topic for the subject,

Our local shipbuilding style as compared to the shipbuilding practices for Export markets as shown below in a couple of videos. This is a personal opinion that as far as design and construction, this vessel compares favorably with those in use in Europe for luxury river cruises.











It is important to enlist the private sector (local shipwrights) to build marine vessels. They are dynamic enough to do what is needed. You don't need to consult the Germans for "low draft, .....high carrying capacity, ......economically viable.....environment friendly."

Such technologists and consultants are aplenty in India itself.



Bilal9 said:


> I hope this is not too out-of-topic for the subject,
> 
> Our local shipbuilding style as compared to the shipbuilding practices for Export markets as shown below in a couple of videos. This is a personal opinion that as far as design and construction, this vessel compares favorably with those in use in Europe for luxury river cruises.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is important to enlist the private sector (local shipwrights) to build marine vessels. They are dynamic enough to do what is needed. You don't need to consult the Germans for "low draft, .....high carrying capacity, ......economically viable.....environment friendly."
> 
> Such technologists and consultants are aplenty in India itself.



Also - for your National Waterway One - Container carrying ships will be important.

Bangladesh has standardized container carrying vessels, routes and required dredging from Chittagong Port to Pangaon Inland Container Depot (ICD Terminal) in Dhaka. There is one more marine ICD under construction near Dhaka as well.

The 3500 DWT (176 TEUs) container ships are of a common design (MV HARBOUR - 1 shown), eight larger ones are also being built for India.









__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1151003884923261




Ship Name : MV HARBOUR - 1
Builder : Western Marine Shipyard Limited
IMO No - 9693654
Length OA: 82.5m
Length BP: 78.77m
Breadth molded: 15.00m
Depth: 7.20m
Capacity: 176 TEUs of container
Class: Germanischer Lloyd
Route: Chittagong Port to Pangaon Inland Container Terminal.

Pangaon ICD terminal

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shravan#22580

I heard that the railways are gonna introduce high speed EMUs which can hit 200+ tops. Any idea from you people
@anant_s @Abingdonboy @Ankit Kumar 002

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anant_s

*Railways could be freed of populism after Budget unification*

NEW DELHI: The Modi government's decision to discontinue the British-era practice of a separate Railway Budget, apart from being intended to encourage better fiscal management, is aimed at freeing the state-run transporter from the clutches of ruinous political populism. 

With the railway budget often becoming a political gravy train, the state-run transporter was forced to divert resources even as unfinished projects piled up amid popular, but uneconomical announcements. 

The "political glamour" of rail ministry attracted the attention of regional political players who bargained and controlled the portfolio for more than 15 years of coalition government under United Front, NDA and UPA regimes. These leaders, barring some exceptions, treated the portfolio like a milch cow for distributing political patronage. This populism pushed back long pending reforms to plug the flaws in the national transporter's structures and governance. 

The decision to do away with the rail budget was welcomed by BJD leader Bhartruhari Mahtab who heads the railway convention committee. "There is no need for a separate budget as there are other departments in the government that also have large budgets. The railway budget was a relic of colonial times with the general budget being presented in England," he said. 

Barring Nitish Kumar, who was seen to be committed to financial and safety norms, other regional bigwigs like Ram Vilas Paswan, Lalu Prasad and Mamata Banerjee often focussed more on politics. TMC chief Mamata Banerjee, who left the rail portfolio after winning Bengal assembly polls, went on to sack her party nominee Dinesh Trivedi who increased passenger fares left untouched for decades.

The Niti Aayog panel headed by Bibek Debroy which recommended scrapping of a separate budget had observed that the move would help to reduce railways visibility, which would actually be real reform as many critical areas would then possibly cease to be hostage to political compulsions. 

Populism resulted in more than 300 projects being announced in past budgets which require around Rs 3 lakh crore to complete. Keeping passenger fares low resulted in a subsidy burden of over Rs 30,000 crore annually and over charging on freight which saw the railways lose business to roads. Announcement of a large number of trains on uneconomical routes and stoppages by successive railway ministers further stressed the transporter.

The cash-strapped railways was unable to raise the huge resources needed to make it viable through modernisation, increase in efficiency and reduction of wastage. Stressed finances have hit investment in vital operational areas.

The proposed rail development authority to determine passenger and freight tariff and to ensure fair play and level playing field for private investments will further depoliticise the functioning of railways. Even at the beginning of UPA-2, the Planning Commission tried to push railways towards institutional reforms. Doing away with a separate budget, many feel, will accelerate the reform process.

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...r-Budget-unification/articleshow/54473041.cms

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## aswin

Do post prototypes of bogies developed for indian ecosystem by our indian railways. 

great fan of u anant sir 

regards

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## raj76

हरे कृष्ण हरे कृष्ण,कृष्ण कृष्ण हरे हरे!
हरे राम हरे राम, राम राम हरे हरे!
23-09-2016

#Economy:VodafoneGroup Plc pumped a record Rs 47,700 crore of overseas investment into its Indian operation, slashing the unit's debt by half, priming it for the upcoming spectrum auction and ensuring battle-readiness in the fight for market share as Reliance Jio Infocomm enters the fray.

#Finance:FM expressed the hope that all pending issues will be resolved in due course for a uniform pan-India indirect tax regime taking effect from the targeted date of April 1 next year.

#In a bid to check corruption in construction of rural roads, the Center will do geo-satellite monitoring of the entire process of construction of rural roads in the country. Recently, a pilot project in this regard was carried out by the National Institute of Rural Development and Panchayati Raj under the Pradhan Mantri Gram Sadak Yojana.

#Markets regulator Sebi has prohibited four companies from selling various immovable and movable properties as part of its efforts to recover dues totalling over Rs 1,200 crore. The companies are Mega Mould India, Promotech Infratech, Megasys Medi life and Mangalam Agro Products.

#Mera Bharat Mahaan: A global study on a range of health indicators released has ranked India 143rd among 188 countries, citing various challenges, including mortality rates, malaria hygiene and air pollution.

भारत माता की जय

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anant_s

aswin said:


> Do post prototypes of bogies developed for indian ecosystem by our indian railways.


Brother do you mean to say Coaches/Wagons (freight and/or Passenger) or Bogie (again for Freight and/or Passenger)?

Bogie in railway parlance means the assembly of Wheel, Load bearing structure and Drive transfer mechanism. 
this is significantly different for Locomotives or power vehicles and load carrying Wagons/coaches.


----------



## aswin

I meant coaches sir. sorry for my ignorance. There is no civilian access to prototypes which are developed in ICF. but i am sure there is a shop dedicated for development of prototypes in relation to coaches both in shell as well as furnishing dept.

regards.


----------



## Ryuzaki

Work on the 125-km Rishikesh-Karnprayag rail link, which will have India’s longest tunnel of 15.1 km, is set to begin in four-five months.

The cost of the railway project will be Rs 16,200 crore, up from around Rs 4,000 crore estimated when it was mooted six years ago. The rise in cost has been attributed to the forest ministry’s delay in giving environment clearance to Rail Vikas Nigam Limited (RVNL) for acquisition of land in high-altitude areas.

Besides inflation, the cost escalation is due to inclusion of a separate rescue tunnel that will be constructed parallel to the main rail line, RVNL officials said.

“Escape tunnels for relief or rescue was included following a guideline issued by the Indian railways in 2013,” RVNL joint general manager for the project, Sumit Jain said, adding that work is set to begin in 4-5 months.

According to sources, the forest ministry’s office in Dehradun did not give the clearance as it was not convinced that the rail track alignment plan was linear which was mandatory considering the unstable and fragile nature of Himalayas.

However, it was forced to give the clearance after Union ministry in Delhi wrote a letter to it on September 16, stating that the project is linear.





The rail link will connect pilgrimage towns Devprayag, Srinagar, Rudraprayag, Gauchar Karnprayag with five districts of Dehradun, Tehri Garhwal, Pauri, Rudrapryag and Chamoli.

The line will have 105 km or 85% of the project inside tunnels. A 15.1-km tunnel, longest in the country, is set to come up between Devprayag and Lachmoli on the route. The project will also include 16 bridges with the longest of them being 460m.

India’s longest tunnel is the 11.2 kilometre link from Banihal to Quazikund linking the Jammu region to the Kashmir valley.

As per RVNL and state tourism department officials, it will reduce the time taken between Rishikesh and Karnprayag— which bifurcates road for Badrinath and Kedarnath—to a maximum of 2 hours from the present over seven. “Besides this, there will be huge cut in travel cost for pilgrims,” Jain said.

Officials said it would also speed up the transportation of defence personnel and equipment to border areas.

“This project will also support the state’s efforts in stopping migration and open the gateway for penetrating railway lines further into the hills,” former minister of state for railways, Satpal Maharaj, during whose tenure the rail link was first mooted, said.


http://www.hindustantimes.com/dehra...rayag-route/story-wS8XHEfypDEXqdmkby3aAN.html

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## luckych

*Apple buys Hyderabad start-up*

http://www.thehindubusinessline.com/info-tech/apple-buys-hyderabad-startup/article9139886.ece


----------



## Nilgiri



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri




----------



## raj76

रे कृष्ण हरे कृष्ण,कृष्ण कृष्ण हरे हरे
हरे राम हरे राम, राम राम हरे हरे
24-09-2016

#Economy:The Centre today cut import duty on wheat and potato to 10% while reducing it by 5% on crude as well as refined palm oils so as to boost supplies and check prices during the upcoming festival season.

#Finance:In a big step forward on GST implementation, the Centre and states reached an agreement on keeping traders with annual revenue of up to Rs 20 lakh out of the new national sales tax regime that will subsume all cesses.

#The Delhi High Court told WhatsApp to scrub all data belonging to those who delete the messaging app from their devices in a decision that could strengthen calls for user privacy After September 25, WhatsApp and Facebook will share data with each other, raising privacy concerns among several users.

#The Maharashtra Navnirman Sena has threatened to beat up Pakistani artistes Ali Zafar, Fawad Khan, Mahira Khan and comedian Shakeel Siddiqui if they do not leave India by Sunday. Not to be left behind, the Shiv Sena demanded that those who engaged the artistes to be booked for "supporting a terrorist nation." Following the threat, the Mumbai Police has promised protection to the artistes in the city.

#Mera Bharat Mahaan:With the deal for 36 Rafale jets in kitty, Dassault Aviation CEO Eric Trappier today said the French company is game for the 'Make in India' initiative and open to manufacturing the fighter aircraft in India if the plane is shortlisted for a bigger order.

भारत माता की जय

हरे कृष्ण हरे कृष्ण,कृष्ण कृष्ण हरे हरे
हरे राम हरे राम, राम राम हरे हरे
25-09-2016

#Economy:The Union environment ministry’s move to cut down on thermal power emissions to meet global standards is now facing multiple uncertainties over its implementation. Private thermal power producers are struggling to meet the new deadline, as regulatory approvals for the project cost and equipment sourcing remain a challenge.

#Finance:With over 200,000 applications for the Sovereign Gold Bond (SGB), the RBI shifted the issue date by a week to September 30 for “smooth” uploading of the subscriptions in its E-Kuber system. SGB, an alternative mode of investment to physical gold, was launched in November last year.

#SEBI will seek fuller disclosure from insurance companies looking to list on stock exchanges. This will include embedded value, details on policies, value of new business, and their maturity, apart from financial information. Embedded value is the sum of the net asset value and present value of future profits of an insurance company.

#Mera bharat mahaan: The Indian Railway has fined nearly 15,000 passengers for littering railways platforms during an ongoing cleanliness drive. The fine was imposed on the passengers during the Swacchta Abhiyan Week which is being carried out by Indian Railways from September 17 to September 25.

भारत माता की जय

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## eldamar

Chinese smartphone makers give jobs to Indians



http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...ore-devices-in-india/articleshow/51386491.cms

http://qz.com/789857/huawei-chinas-leading-phone-maker-is-starting-production-in-india-in-october/

Taking a cue from Indian prime minister Narendra Modi’s manufacturing push, Chinese smartphone maker Huawei has learned that to make it in India you have to ‘Make in India.’

Huawei is the third-largest smartphone maker in the world, but it hasn’t been able to gain a strong presence in one of the biggest markets because of stiff competition from large competitors like Samsung, as well as smaller brands like Lenovo and Xiaomi. To give its business a local boost, Huawei is opening a manufacturing plant in Chennai, where it will assemble smartphone parts for the local market starting in October, the Wall Street Journal reported.

By the end of 2017, Huawei told the Journal it expects the Chennai site to churn out 3 million phones per year. The company had applied for a license to produce in the country 19 months before the government finally greenlit its operations in July, Reuters reported. It’s also ramping up its presence in India by adding 50,000 outlets to its retail network by the end of this year.

http://rtn.asia/t-t/22768/oppo-manufacture-oneplus-3-india

Oppo, the Chinese smartphone giant, looks set to start manufacturing OnePlus 3 in India, according to an industry source.

Oppo is the former employer of OnePlus founder Pete Lau, and investment company Oppo Electronic was disclosed to be a shareholder in OnePlus.

At present, the OnePlus 3 is manufactured in Shenzen in China and at a plant in Noida in Uttar Pradesh.

Oppo too is likely to manufacture the device at its Noida factory.

The move is likely to substantially increase the availability of the much-in-demand phone.

OnePlus has managed to develop for itself an image of reliability coupled with high-end specs and affordable prices.

It has managed to cultivate a special position for itself — particularly among young male buyers — because of its focus on a single model (sometimes supplemented by a smaller version) compared to typical handset brands that have a dozen or more current models.

OnePlus has also leveraged the low-cost online retail model to keep costs low.

All this has helped the company keep its costs low in India, even as others like ViVo, Gionee and Oppo have chosen to go the traditional brick-and-mortar route, which entails higher costs and therefore higher end-customer prices.

However, one of the key pillars of OnePlus’ low-cost model — just-in-time manufacturing — has also been the biggest pain point for its customers in India.

The company’s models are almost never on stock at its online vendor sites and one has to wait for a particular day of the week to buy the OnePlus.

The manufacturing partnership with a player like Oppo is likely to solve this major pain point for OnePlus, while also lowering its costs.

Manufacturing smartphones in India tends to reduce total costs slightly as the Indian government has formulated its tax processes to encourage local manufacturing.

The OnePlus 3 — the third flagship model from the brand — is one of the most highly rated affordable high-end smartphones in the country, and has a 4.4 star rating on Amazon. Competitor Mi5, which is priced Rs 5000 cheaper, is rated 4.2 stars.


Read more at http://rtn.asia/t-t/22768/oppo-manufacture-oneplus-3-india#h6luePHbcPCfiotM.99

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

eldarlmari said:


> Chinese smartphone makers give jobs to Indians
> 
> 
> 
> http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...ore-devices-in-india/articleshow/51386491.cms
> 
> http://qz.com/789857/huawei-chinas-leading-phone-maker-is-starting-production-in-india-in-october/
> 
> Taking a cue from Indian prime minister Narendra Modi’s manufacturing push, Chinese smartphone maker Huawei has learned that to make it in India you have to ‘Make in India.’
> 
> Huawei is the third-largest smartphone maker in the world, but it hasn’t been able to gain a strong presence in one of the biggest markets because of stiff competition from large competitors like Samsung, as well as smaller brands like Lenovo and Xiaomi. To give its business a local boost, Huawei is opening a manufacturing plant in Chennai, where it will assemble smartphone parts for the local market starting in October, the Wall Street Journal reported.
> 
> By the end of 2017, Huawei told the Journal it expects the Chennai site to churn out 3 million phones per year. The company had applied for a license to produce in the country 19 months before the government finally greenlit its operations in July, Reuters reported. It’s also ramping up its presence in India by adding 50,000 outlets to its retail network by the end of this year.
> 
> http://rtn.asia/t-t/22768/oppo-manufacture-oneplus-3-india
> 
> Oppo, the Chinese smartphone giant, looks set to start manufacturing OnePlus 3 in India, according to an industry source.
> 
> Oppo is the former employer of OnePlus founder Pete Lau, and investment company Oppo Electronic was disclosed to be a shareholder in OnePlus.
> 
> At present, the OnePlus 3 is manufactured in Shenzen in China and at a plant in Noida in Uttar Pradesh.
> 
> Oppo too is likely to manufacture the device at its Noida factory.
> 
> The move is likely to substantially increase the availability of the much-in-demand phone.
> 
> OnePlus has managed to develop for itself an image of reliability coupled with high-end specs and affordable prices.
> 
> It has managed to cultivate a special position for itself — particularly among young male buyers — because of its focus on a single model (sometimes supplemented by a smaller version) compared to typical handset brands that have a dozen or more current models.
> 
> OnePlus has also leveraged the low-cost online retail model to keep costs low.
> 
> All this has helped the company keep its costs low in India, even as others like ViVo, Gionee and Oppo have chosen to go the traditional brick-and-mortar route, which entails higher costs and therefore higher end-customer prices.
> 
> However, one of the key pillars of OnePlus’ low-cost model — just-in-time manufacturing — has also been the biggest pain point for its customers in India.
> 
> The company’s models are almost never on stock at its online vendor sites and one has to wait for a particular day of the week to buy the OnePlus.
> 
> The manufacturing partnership with a player like Oppo is likely to solve this major pain point for OnePlus, while also lowering its costs.
> 
> Manufacturing smartphones in India tends to reduce total costs slightly as the Indian government has formulated its tax processes to encourage local manufacturing.
> 
> The OnePlus 3 — the third flagship model from the brand — is one of the most highly rated affordable high-end smartphones in the country, and has a 4.4 star rating on Amazon. Competitor Mi5, which is priced Rs 5000 cheaper, is rated 4.2 stars.
> 
> 
> Read more at http://rtn.asia/t-t/22768/oppo-manufacture-oneplus-3-india#h6luePHbcPCfiotM.99




Welcome to this thread friend. Please contribute more. Are you Singaporean?


----------



## eldamar

Nilgiri said:


> Welcome to this thread friend. Please contribute more. Are you Singaporean?


 yes i am

More jobs for Indians by Chinese investors responding to Modi's calls:

http://en.yibada.com/articles/15356...peration-opens-first-assembly-plant-india.htm

*China's Top Train Maker Starts Operation, Opens First Assembly Plant in India*
Manny Salvacion | Aug 22, 2016 09:59 PM EDT









A visitor looks at a CRRC train model during the International Urban Rail Exhibition (UrTran 2015) held in Beijing in June last year. (Photo : Getty Images)

China has started the operation of its first joint venture plant in India with the opening of an assembly plant, China CRRC Corporation Ltd, the country's largest rail transportation equipment maker, announced Saturday, Aug. 20.

Like Us on Facebook 


The Xinhua News Agency reported that it was the first time for a Chinese company to open a plant in a south Asian country.

In a press statement, CRRC said it is the first foreign company to set up the assembly of rail transport equipment in India, following the launching of Prime Minister Narendra Modi's "Made in India" campaign in 2014.

The two countries had invested a total of $63.4 million, with China holding 51 percent of the share, in the joint venture named CRRC Pioneer (India) Electric Co Ltd.

The plant, which is based in Bavo Industrial District of Haryana, located between New Delhi and Bombay, will repair and produce railway locomotive engines, as well as provide support to India's rail system. It will also produce electric transmission systems for oil drilling, mining equipment, and wind power generation in the country.

CRRC Vice President Yu Weiping said that more jobs and tax revenue will be created for local people with the opening of the new plant. It will also help improve infrastructure as well as enhance cooperation in industrial capacity and local equipment manufacturing, he added.

Since 2007, CRRC has been involved in the Indian market, supplying it with subway train, engines and other railway parts and equipment.

"Given more than 60,000 kilometers of railways in India, it is far from enough to build a single locomotive engine plant in India," Yu Weiping said.

"CRRC will build more plants able to produce trains, locomotive traction systems and other key parts in India," the CRRC official added.

CRRC has exported railway transportation equipment to more than 100 countries and regions. It started its first plant in North America in September 2015 in Massachusetts.



Read more: http://en.yibada.com/articles/15356...-first-assembly-plant-india.htm#ixzz4LFiRWoWp

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ankit Kumar 002

Bombardier delivers first MOVIA train for Delhi Metro

Bombardier Transportation has delivered the first of 162 MOVIA rail cars for operation on the Delhi Metro in India.

The order was placed by Delhi Metro Rail Corporation (DMRC), with the new trains increasing the number of DMRC’s existing fleet of MOVIA metros from 614 to 776.

DMRC rolling stock director HS Anand said: "These new cars are being procured by Delhi Metro for services on its presently operational red, blue and yellow lines. These cars will be put into service in a phased manner after the mandatory tests and trials.

“The addition of these cars will go a long way in providing safe and comfortable travel to our valued commuters."

With a capacity to accommodate 1,740 passengers in a six-car formation, the trains use advanced mobility technologies that have been adapted for Delhi’s existing infrastructure, Bombardier said.
http://www.railway-technology.com/n...ers-first-movia-train-for-delhi-metro-5013993

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ryuzaki

Progress on toilets built- 42% to 55%

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ankit Kumar 002

Committee on Greenfield Airports Clears Four Projects 

The Steering Committee on Greenfield airports headed by Secretary, Civil Aviation (MoCA), Government of India met today and considered 4 new airport projects. The Committee recommended ‘in principle’ approval to 3 projects in Andhra Pradesh viz., Bhogapuram, Dagadarthi (Nellore) and Orvakallu (Kurnool). The Committee also recommended for ‘site clearance’ to the project of Kothagudem in Telengana.
The new International airport at Bhogapuram will be developed by the State Government under PPP mode at an estimated cost of Rs.2200 Crore to cater to 6.3 million passengers per annum (mppa) in the initial phase.
The other two airports in Andhra Pradesh will be developed as domestic No-Frills airports with an estimated cost of Rs.88 crores each. Dagadarthi will be developed under PPP mode whereas project at Orvakallu will be developed by State Government itself.
The Steering Committee has also recommended ‘site clearance’ for the new Greenfield airport project at Kothagudem in Telangana. With this, Telangana is getting a second Greenfield airport besides Hyderabad International airport.
These clearances are expected to enhance the aviation infrastructure facilities in newly created states of Andhra Pradesh and Telangana and will also boost the Regional Connectivity Scheme announced recently by Government of India.
UM/AC 
(Release ID :151120)


----------



## Ankit Kumar 002

An Alco or a EMD ?
This is what happens when you let a WDG4 and WDM3D together alone for a trip....






On a serious note , it's a WDM 3D with cabs from EMD.They tried their best to make it aerodynamic.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## raj76

हरे कृष्ण हरे कृष्ण,कृष्ण कृष्ण हरे हरे
हरे राम हरे राम, राम राम हरे हरे
27-09-2016

#Economy:In a major revamp of its flagship rural jobs scheme, the Centre is set to mandate that all states ensure certain minimum standards for construction of roads under the Mahatma Gandhi National Rural Employment Guarantee Act. PM had asked the rural development ministry to ensure that the money spent on the scheme does not go waste in “digging ditches” but creates assets and economic activity.

#Finance:An inter-ministerial panel approved 11 proposals entailing foreign direct investment inflow of over Rs 2,300 crore.

#After the first meeting of the GST Council, the tax department today came out with three draft rules and their formats relating to registration, invoice and payments which would be finalised by week-end.

#Mera Bharat Mahaan:India is likely to import up to 2 million tonne wheat in the current fiscal after the customs duty cut on the grain to boost domestic supply and check prices, according to flour millers.


भारत माता की जय

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anant_s

Vizag becomes latest Electric loco shed to be allocated WAP 7.
30497, 30498, 30500 & 30501
In a recent Railway board decision, all Electric loco sheds will be allocated 3 phase electric locomotives in next 2 years.
CLW is manufacturing only IGBT based locos.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Avaraniya

Ryuzaki said:


> The cost of the railway project will be Rs 16,200 crore, up from around Rs 4,000 crore estimated when it was mooted six years ago. The rise in cost has been attributed to the forest ministry’s delay in giving environment clearance to Rail Vikas Nigam Limited (RVNL) for acquisition of land in high-altitude areas.



That is almost 2.5 Billion $. Do you know who is financing it ? 

It think its a waste of precious money. How many people are going to make that trip ? or does it have any strategic importance (unlikely) ?


----------



## Ryuzaki

Land allocation for $100 bn DMIC project to begin in October; Ikea, Kia Motors eye plots 

Read more at:
http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...ofinterest&utm_medium=text&utm_campaign=cppst

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mujraparty

*India on the cusp of growth led by innovation*
One of the most fascinating aspects of India is that the creativity of its people and their innovation skills are changing the dynamics of the global economy

I have travelled to India regularly for many years and the all-round development that I have witnessed here fascinates me. My visit to India this time is to focus on innovation. The Bertelsmann Foundation has just launched its ‘India Innovation Study’. In today’s world of rapid transformation, conventional ways of doing business are just not going to work. Technology is changing not only our business environment, but also our societies. In order to thrive in this environment, we need to work beyond national and cultural boundaries. In order to work together towards a win-win partnership, the Foundation commissioned its ‘India Innovation Study’.

One of the most fascinating aspects of India is that the creativity of its people and their innovation skills are changing the dynamics of the global economy. This development needs to be studied deeper and disseminated wider.

*Our study, jointly conducted with Roland Berger strategy consultants, has been a first-of-its-kind comprehensive assessment of corporate innovation in India and its impact on Germany. The heart of it is made up of primary interactions with 80 companies and more than 150 stakeholders, including Indian and German industry associations, universities and research organizations, and government bodies. In addition, workshops were held in Berlin, Mumbai, New Delhi, Bengaluru, Chennai and Pune to help us gain multiple stakeholder perspectives






The results show that Indian companies are becoming more competitive globally and the start-up ecosystem here is vibrant and among the best in the world. I am very positive that India is on the cusp of innovation-led growth.* This has significance for Germany, with its high-technology export-driven economy. In addition to rapid digitalization across sectors, Germany also has to deal with a demographic challenge affecting the availability of highly qualified engineers and scientists to retain its technological edge.

For India, Germany could play the role of a partner in modernizing and transforming its dynamic economy. The combination of Indian IT expertise with German engineering strength would be mutually beneficial in the light of latest developments like Industry 4.0. German companies and the German government should take serious note of this development and engage actively with their Indian partners.

The Bertelsmann Foundation was established in 1977 by my late husband, Reinhard Mohn. The Foundation was endowed with a majority shareholding in Bertelsmann Corporation, which funds the Foundation’s projects. In light of his success in the world of business, he felt a strong obligation to give back to society.

The Bertelsmann Foundation is an independent, non-partisan and non-profit think tank. We engage policymakers and thought leaders through innovative projects, research and debate to shape practical recommendations and policy solutions for pressing political, economic and social issues.

Since its inception, the Foundation has invested more than $1 billion in more than 700 projects. It has about 300 employees spread over in Barcelona, Brussels and Washington and is headquartered in the German town of Gütersloh.

The Foundation’s engagement with India is part of our Germany and Asia programme, which I established in 2012 to foster deeper engagement with the region, which is rapidly changing the dynamics of the current world order.

Our internationalization strategy has three aspects: learn, connect and transfer. We want to learn about the economic and social transformations happening in Asia, connect the decision-makers in Asia and in Germany as well as transfer the knowledge to each other, thereby finding global solutions to global challenges.

We look forward to a broader and deeper engagement with India in the future, especially on the topic of social innovation and corporate responsibility.

The topic of corporate social responsibility has interested me for a long time. I have seen many wonderful examples in our networks in the past few years, especially at small and medium-size companies. There is a lot that we could learn from each other.

India and Germany are key partners—economically, politically and socially. The Bertelsmann Foundation wants to make a positive contribution to this relationship.

_Liz Mohn is a member of the supervisory board of Bertelsmann Foundation._


http://www.livemint.com/Opinion/ctX...-on-the-cusp-of-growth-led-by-innovation.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anant_s

*Konkan Railways*





@Nilgiri @Ankit Kumar 002 @Levina @jbgt90 @Abingdonboy @PARIKRAMA

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Ankit Kumar 002

anant_s said:


> Vizag becomes latest Electric loco shed to be allocated WAP 7.
> 30497, 30498, 30500 & 30501
> In a recent Railway board decision, all Electric loco sheds will be allocated 3 phase electric locomotives in next 2 years.
> CLW is manufacturing only IGBT based locos.


16/31 ELS as of today do not hold P5/7 or G9.

Will be an uphill task.
Also interesting, like P5 allocation to a new shed... HWH or SRC? 

WAM4 and WAP1s are being condemned as of today so I expect likes of MGS who will be losing numbers will receive priority.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

anant_s said:


> *Konkan Railways*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Nilgiri @Ankit Kumar 002 @Levina @jbgt90 @Abingdonboy @PARIKRAMA



Truly commendable effort by this gentleman in making this. Thanks for the share.

@Sarge you may enjoy it

@LA se Karachi @Bilal9

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## raj76

हरे कृष्ण हरे कृष्ण,कृष्ण कृष्ण हरे हरे
हरे राम हरे राम, राम राम हरे हरे
28-09-2016

#Economy:India has become the second most competitive BRICS economy and will grow faster than China this year, according to the latest edition of the Global Competitiveness Index of the World Economic Forum. India’s competitiveness has improved across the board, in particular in goods market efficiency, business sophistication, and innovation.

#Finance:Sebi issued detailed guidelines for regulation of algorithmic trading in the commodity market. Algorithmic trading or 'algo' in market parlance refers to orders generated at a super-fast speed by use of advanced mathematical models that involve automated execution of trade, and it is mostly used by large institutional investors.

#Looking to bring down the cost of logistics, Govt would utilise waterways in the country to transport goods including fertiliser, cement and steel. Transportation through water costs barely 20 paise per km in comparison to Rs 1.5 km through road and Re 1 km through railways.

#Mera bharat mahaan: Yoga instructor Ramdev's trusts and similar other institutions engaged in promoting yoga are not required to pay the service tax for a period, starting from June 20, 2012 to October 20, 2015, provided they are registered as charitable entities.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

India becomes the second most competitive BRICS economy, to grow faster than China: WEF 

http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...aster-than-china-wef/articleshow/54555682.cms

NEW DELHI: India has become the second most competitive BRICS economy and will grow faster than China this year, according to the latest edition of the Global Competitiveness Index of the World Economic Forum.

The report showed India’s competitiveness improved the fastest in 2015-16, jumping 16 places to rank 39th among 138 countries on the index, with the “stellar areas of improvement” being public institutions and increasing transparency in the financial system.

“India’s competitiveness has improved across the board, in particular in goods market efficiency, business sophistication, and innovation. Thanks to improved monetary and fiscal policies, as well as lower oil prices, the Indian economy has stabilised and now boasts the highest growth among G20 countries,” Global Competitiveness Report 2016 noted.

The report was released ahead of the India Economic Summit scheduled in New Delhi on October 6 and 7.







The forum’s analysts called India the best-performing economy in south Asia and an engine of growth in the region with recent reform efforts on improving public institutions, opening the economy to foreign investors and international trade, and increasing transparency in the financial system aiding its performance.

They said the Goods and Services Tax, if implemented well, will be a “game changer” for India.

While a decline in openness was cited as a major threat to the global competitiveness, India’s improved performance has been attributed to an increase in its openness.

Moreover, the report said there was convergence in the competitiveness of the world’s largest emerging markets.

“China, on 28, remains top among the BRICS grouping although another surge by India – which climbs 16 places to 39 – means there is now less of a gap between it and its peers. With both Russia and South Africa moving up two places to 43 and 47, respectively, onlyBrazil is declining, falling six places to 81,” it said.

However, analysts at the forum pointed out stressed balance sheets of banks, low female participation in the labour force, and a large part of country not connected to the internet among India’s weaknesses. Tax regulations, corruption, tax rates, poor public health andinflation were “problematic factors for doing business,” according to the report.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## PARIKRAMA

*A very good news..*

*Maharashtra Cabinet gives go-ahead for two Metro lines*
By PTI | Sep 27, 2016, 08.42 PM IST
Post a Comment





The route will have interchanges at Wadala (Monorail), Kurla Eastern Express Highway (Metro Line 2B) and Kapurbawdi (Metro Line 5).
MUMBAI: The Maharashtra Cabinet today approved two lines -- D N Nagar-Bandra-Mankhurd and Wadala-Ghatkopar-Thane-Kasarvadavli in the Mumbai Metro corridor worth Rs 25,535 crore. 

The Cabinet chaired by Maharashtra Chief Minister Devendra Fadnavis also approved Detailed Project Report of the Mumbai Metro 2B corridor of* D N Nagar-Bandra-Mankhurd (23.5 km)* and *Metro 4 corridor -- Wadala-Mulund-Thane-Kasarvadavli, which is 32.32 km long. *

While the Metro 2B corridor will cost Rs 10,986 crore, the other corridor will cost Rs 14,549 crore. 

Principal Secretary of Urban Development Department said the project is to be completed within next three years. 

"At present it is not decided to whether to adopt the segment wise construction module as in the case of the Dahisar-Andheri metro line or not. Mumbai Metropolitan Region Development Authority (MMRDA) will do the civil work while the state and Center will share 50 per cent of the loan component and Asian Development Bank and World Bank will provide the rest of the loan component," he said. 

The Metro 2B corridor will have 22 stations on the route. 

*The route traverses through D N Nagar, Nanavati Hospital, Khira Nagar, National College, MMRDA, Kurla Terminal, Eastern Express Highway, Diamond Garden, Chembur and Mankhurd. *

*There will be interchange available at - D N Nagar (Metro Line 1), Bandra Suburban, ITO junction (Metro Line 3), Kurla East (Suburban and Metro Line 4), Chembur (Mono Rail) and Mankhurd (Suburban, CST-Panvel fast corridor, Mumbai and Navi Mumbai Airport fast corridor). *

The metro car depot will be located at Mandala near Navi Mumbai. 

The Metro 4 corridor will have 32 stations. 

*The route traverses through Wadala Depot, Bhakti Park Metro, Amar Mahal junction, Shreyas Cinema, Godrej company, Vikhroli Metro, Bhandup Mahapalika, Mulund Naka, Teen Haath Naka (Thane), Cadbury Junction, Majiwada, Kapurbawdi, Manpada, Tikuji-ni-wadi and Kasarvadavali with a car depot at Owale. *

*The route will have interchanges at Wadala (Monorail), Kurla Eastern Express Highway (Metro Line 2B) and Kapurbawdi (Metro Line 5).*

http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...etro-lines/articleshow/54549012.cms?prtpage=1

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## raj76

हरे कृष्ण हरे कृष्ण,कृष्ण कृष्ण हरे हरे
हरे राम हरे राम, राम राम हरे हरे
29-09-2016

#Economy:Union Cabinet approved an agreement between India and Singapore on industrial property cooperation that is expected to enhance bilateral activities in Industrial Property Rights of patents, trademarks and industrial designs.

#Finance:Cabinet Committee on Economic Affairs approved a Rs 2,256 crore IT project 'Saksham' of the Central Board of Excise and Customs, designed to integrate CBEC systems with the GST.

#The I-T deptt has been directed to accept declarations without PAN under the black money compliance window, but ensure that the unique number is later obtained by the entity concerned.

#Mera Bharat Mahaan:The Govt's Income Declaration Scheme has seen a revenue of Rs 6,750 crore, as unaccounted money to the tune of Rs 15,000 crore has been disclosed as on September 28. The tax department is expecting the number to touch between Rs 25,000 crore and Rs 30,000 crore in the next two days.

भारत माता की जय

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anant_s

*Delhi Metro seeks 916 new coaches to tackle overcrowding in trains*







> *Highlights*
> 
> An additional 916 Metro coaches will be added to the existing 1,396.
> 102 new Metro trains has been proposed as well.
> There has been an average annual growth of 17.5% in ridership.


NEW DELHI: In a move that may significantly reduce crowding in trains, the Metro has approached the government making a case for procurement of 916 coaches to tackle the 17.5% annual growth in ridership recorded over the past five years. 

Says the detailed project report by the Delhi Metro Rail Corporation, "There is a persistent demand from all quarters, including the Supreme Court, that DMRC shall endeavour to run trains with best possible frequency to meet the needs of the city's public transport." 

Given that Delhi Metro runs 1,396 coaches in its system, another 916 would mean a *65% increase* in coaches. 

In terms of trains, the proposal has sought 102 new ones to add to the existing network of 227. It cites "extreme overcrowding" for the need to add to the existing rolling stock, or coaches. According to the Delhi Metro, the augmentation is planned to be taken up from April 2017 to March 2021, after the approvals from the Delhi government and the Centre. The procurement is expected to cost Rs 13,284 crore, at 2016 prices. 

At present, Delhi Metro operates on six corridors. Two more corridors will be added in phase III, for which the Delhi Metro has already placed an order of 486 coaches. However, the increasing ridership on the network has meant that the number of trains in the system is not enough to cater to the crowds. 

In the past five years, 17.5% additional commuters have been added to the ridership, each year.At present, the daily average ridership of the network is around 28 lakh, though it recently touched 32 lakh on a hectic day . 

The more populated corridors are line 34 (Dwarka sector 21 to NoidaVaishali) and line 2 (Sa maypur Badli to HUDA City Centre).

The average ridership is 10,75,586 on line 34 and 10,07,539 on line 2. The other lines clock between 40,018 for the Airport Express line to 3,74,516 for line 1, which is the Rithala to Dilshad Garden line. 

Line 6 (ITO to Escorts Mujesar) recently saw a spike in ridership due to the opening of the corridor till Faridabad and extension of the line from Central Secretariat to ITO. 
The addition of the 916 coaches, some of which will be used to convert the six or four coach trains into eight or six coach ones, will have an impact on the headway (the distance between two trains running on the same line, which roughly translates to train frequency), the DPR says. 

According to figures in the DPR, the increase in coaches will minimise the headway , shaving away an entire minute on lines where the frequency is already quite high.

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...ercrowding-in-trains/articleshow/54574618.cms

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nilgiri

*One graph that shows India’s big leap in global competitiveness under PM Narendra Modi*

The Global Competitiveness Index report 2016-17 released by the World Economic Forum shows India has made the biggest leap among all countries of the world this year






The Global Competitiveness Report 2016-17 released by the World Economic Forum shows India has made the biggest leap among all countries of the world this year. India is placed at the 39th position, which is 16 notches above the last year’s rank. Incidentally, in 2015-16 also India had jumped 16 positions in the Global Competitiveness Index.

While Switzerland has topped the list for the record eighth time, it is closely followed by Singapore and the US. With a score of 4.52, India is also the second-most competitive among BRICS nations behind China, which is ranked 28th. Switzerland’s score is 5.81.

Much of the change in India’s competitive outlook has been possible because of Prime Minister Narendra Modi reform measures to make India a leading global destination for investment. In the report, a graph comparing 10 years of competitiveness in India shows the country’s competitiveness index remained in the negative for most of the years between 2008-2014, during the Congress-led UPA government. While the index touched above zero points during 2010-11 and 2012-13, it slumped again in the negative in the following years till 2014.

In the last two years of PM Modi’s rule, India’s has jumped a whopping 32 places in the competitiveness index.

According to the report, India’s competitiveness has improved in several areas including goods market efficiency, business sophistication, and innovation. The report notes: “Indian economy has stabilized and now boasts the highest growth among G20 countries because of improved monetary and fiscal policies, as well as lower oil prices.”

Commenting on India’s ranking in the competitiveness index, Amitabh Kant, CEO, Niti Aayog, today tweeted, “Radically improving in all areas of growth: India improves in Global Competitiveness Index.”

The global ranking is based on the Global Competitiveness Index (GCI) which is prepared from country-level data covering 12 aspects including institutions, infrastructure, macroeconomic environment, health and primary education, financial market development, technological readiness, market size, business sophistication and innovation.

http://www.financialexpress.com/eco...-index-reports-under-pm-narendra-modi/395815/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ashok321

Tejas trains?

*Tejas, Hamsafar Express services in railway's new timetable:*


----------



## Shravan#22580

* Highly used locomotives in SR*
*Electrics*
*WAP-4*
*



*
*



*

WAG-7









WAP-7











WAG-5







\





*
 


*​

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## anant_s

No Royapuram White Stallions @Shravan#22580 ?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Grevion

Found this on YouTube. Nothing fancy but still worth a watch.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shravan#22580

anant_s said:


> No Royapuram White Stallions @Shravan#22580 ?
> View attachment 339294
> View attachment 339295
> View attachment 339296



Already posted

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ankit Kumar 002

@anant_s

Two days back happened to drop off a friend , who was going to Kolkata aboard Shatabdi , being hauled by a WAP7.

The motor man was a polite person who let me in CAB2 for a minute , it actually gave me goosebumps , and some general talks happened. Don't know why , but there was a huge RPF presence there , so no pics taken.


The thing which disappointed me a bit was the interiors. The paint , the seats.

The console was good , but lighting was bad.( It was not well lit inside , as it was quite dark due to heavy black clouds ).

I had seen few videos of Pakistani ZCU30 locomotives , whose interiors are no frills , but very good , and on the other side we have new WAG9s and WAP7s ....

This needs a fix.

Atleast good wipers and fans.

The wipers were making " Khat khat" sound which was quite loud even inside the CAB.And those small fans made little difference....


We need quite a bit improvement here. Before this I had foot plated a light WAP4 , which was just weeks from a POH , and I had high expectations from WAP7. But...

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## anant_s

Ankit Kumar 002 said:


> @anant_s
> 
> Two days back happened to drop off a friend , who was going to Kolkata aboard Shatabdi , being hauled by a WAP7.
> 
> The motor man was a polite person who let me in CAB2 for a minute , it actually gave me goosebumps , and some general talks happened. Don't know why , but there was a huge RPF presence there , so no pics taken.
> 
> 
> The thing which disappointed me a bit was the interiors. The paint , the seats.
> 
> The console was good , but lighting was bad.( It was not well lit inside , as it was quite dark due to heavy black clouds ).
> 
> I had seen few videos of Pakistani ZCU30 locomotives , whose interiors are no frills , but very good , and on the other side we have new WAG9s and WAP7s ....
> 
> This needs a fix.
> 
> Atleast good wipers and fans.
> 
> The wipers were making " Khat khat" sound which was quite loud even inside the CAB.And those small fans made little difference....
> 
> 
> We need quite a bit improvement here. Before this I had foot plated a light WAP4 , which was just weeks from a POH , and I had high expectations from WAP7. But...



Well ergonomic in Indian locomotives hasn't been very good. Infact if you've been inside an old WAG 5 or WAM 4, you'll feel sorry for the loco crew. Light isn't good, a very few are equipped with AC and as for seats, lesser said the better.

as a comparison see how amazing Alstom KZ4A looks like.










The loco is even provided with Meal heating appliances and a toilet.
when same loco derivative comes to India, i hope its ergonomics are carried forward to other loco classes

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## itachii

*Black money disclosure at Rs 65,000 crore till 8.00 pm*


The government's Income Declaration Scheme (IDS) saw an overwhelming response just a few hours before the deadline was to end.

*A senior income-tax official said the total declaration under the scheme is above Rs 65,000 crore till 8.00 pm. On this number, government likely to earn nearly Rs 30,000 crore.*


I-T department expects total declarations could reach between Rs 70,000 crore and Rs 80,000 crore in next 3 hours.

The government had opened a four-month window for declaring unaccounted money, which would attract 45 per cent tax, penalty and cess.

Surprisingly Hyderabad emerged as a top destination with declaration of Rs 13,000 crore, followed by Mumbai ( Rs 8,500 crore), New Delhi (Rs 6,000 crore) and Kolkata (Rs 4,000 crore). The total number of declarant from Mumbai is 4,000.

The four-month window for disclosing domestic black money deposits will close on Friday (Today). The informal target for the scheme was a tax collection of Rs 40,000-50,000 crore on black money declaration of Rs 1 lakh crore.

http://www.business-standard.com/ar...65-000-crore-till-8-00-pm-116093001207_1.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## raj76

हरे कृष्ण हरे कृष्ण,कृष्ण कृष्ण हरे हरे
हरे राम हरे राम, राम राम हरे हरे
01-10-2016

#Economy:Activity in India’s core sector marginally picked up in August with the eight core industries growing 3.2% compared with 3% growth in July.

#Finance:The Govt is following the roadmap to implement the GST by the targeted deadline of April 1, 2017

#China apprehends that India will deploy the 36 nuclear-capable Rafale fighter jets to be acquired from France in the border regions of China and Pakistan to enhance its deterrence capability.

#Mera Bharat Mahaan:Owners of roadside eateries in and around Mumbai have declared about Rs 50 crore in cash and properties under the Govt’s Income Declaration Scheme, a development that comes about a week after the Income Tax Department conducted raids on such premises across the country.

#आपको और आपके परिवार को नवरात्रों की ढेर सारी शुभकामनाएं।।।

भारत माता की जय

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anant_s

Desh ka Mail, Bhartiya Rail





Dada Muni (yes he was perhaps first indian rapper ), Indian Railways and a childhood game we all have played. Bliss!!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/781456099253874688
*Drone Footage of Progress made on Western DFC (Rewari Iqbalgarh Section)*





*How Sleepers are laid mechanically on DFC*






@Abingdonboy @PARIKRAMA

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Local_Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anant_s

*From the pages of History*

Their Excellencies Mr. N.A. Bulganin, Premier of the USSR, and Mr. N.S. Khrushchev, Member, Presidium of the Soviet going round and Chittaranjan Locomotive Works. Circa 1950s.





A Press party tour of Eastern India was arranged by the Government of India in January 1957. JAMSHEDPUR a locomotive in the finishing stages TELCO factory. Photo Courtesy: Photo Division, India





Their Majesties the King and the Queen of Nepal having a joy ride in an Railway Engine at the Chittaranjan Loco Works, Calcutta on December, 1955




(WG: Working Goods Locomotive for Broad Gauge)
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------




Mr. Salah Eddin Al-Bitar, Minister for Foreign Affairs, Syria, and other members of the party photographed inside a rail coach during their visit to Hindustan Aircrafts Ltd. Bangalore. Circa mid-1950s, Courtesy. Photo Division, India.





An exhibit of signalling and track switches of an East India Railway Station on display at the Roorkee Engineering Exhibition, November, 1949. Courtesy: Photo Division India.





The Prime Minister of India Shri Jawaharlal Nehru receiving His royal Highness Marshal Shah Mahmoud Khan Prime Minister of Afghanistan, on the latters' arrival at New Delhi Railway Station, on September 4, 1951.

Among others seen in the picture are: H.E. Dr. Najibullah Khan, Afghan Ambassador to India and Shri I.S. Chopra, Chief of Protocol, Government of India (extreme left)

Courtesy. Photo Division, India.






Union Railway Minister Shri Lal Bahadur Shastri examines a coupled wheel assembly at the Chittaranjan Locomotive Factory May 1954. Courtesy: Photo Division, India.





A 3,120 HP loco, one of the 1st 3,000 Volts DC locos supplied to Eastern Rly, gets ready for loading at Liverpool, England. Courtesy: Photo Division. India.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
12


----------



## anant_s

The first “Annapoorna” Rail Dining-Car, which ran between Delhi and Dehra Dun, was opened by Lal Bahadur Shastri, Minister for Railways and Transport, Government of India, at the Railway Centenary Exhibition in New Delhi, on March 15, 1953. Photo shows the Minister for Railways and Transport with Lilavati Munshi, Vice-President of All India Women’s Food Council, inside the Dining-Car.
Courtesy Photo Division





Here's the actual pic of earliest train on Thane bridge. The famous one below is of Harris Bridge near Pune #IR163





(this pic is specially for you @Bombaywalla )
Two Western Railway seven-coach trains crossing each other near today's Marine Lines in 1930s. Pic from Anchoring A City Line published by Western Railway, Mumbai.





A rare photo of Mumbai Central station. Courtesy: Western Railway.





A very rare photograph of Thane station, borrowed from a book Thane history written by Prof Dawood Dalvi. The station an integral part of India's railway heritage of the Great Indian Peninsula Railway. The photograph has also been displayed at several exhibitions at Town Hall in Thane.


All pics Shri Rajendra Aklekar
http://bombayrailway.blogspot.in/


@Vergennes @hellfire @Ankit Kumar 002 @ranjeet @punit @Levina @PARIKRAMA @Abingdonboy @AndrewJin @Nilgiri @nair @AUSTERLITZ @scorpionx @Joe Shearer @Roybot @SrNair @litefire @WAJsal @Arsalan @ahojunk @TaiShang @waz @Shotgunner51 @MilSpec

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
2 | Like Like:
16


----------



## Arsalan

Perhaps the best thing Gora gave us,, RAILWAYS!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GuardianRED

Not sure if this was posted here before, BUT excellent episode !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Grevion

anant_s said:


> *From the pages of History*
> 
> Their Excellencies Mr. N.A. Bulganin, Premier of the USSR, and Mr. N.S. Khrushchev, Member, Presidium of the Soviet going round and Chittaranjan Locomotive Works. Circa 1950s.
> View attachment 340278
> 
> A Press party tour of Eastern India was arranged by the Government of India in January 1957. JAMSHEDPUR a locomotive in the finishing stages TELCO factory. Photo Courtesy: Photo Division, India
> View attachment 340279
> 
> 
> Their Majesties the King and the Queen of Nepal having a joy ride in an Railway Engine at the Chittaranjan Loco Works, Calcutta on December, 1955
> View attachment 340280
> 
> (WG: Working Goods Locomotive for Broad Gauge)
> 
> View attachment 340281
> 
> Mr. Salah Eddin Al-Bitar, Minister for Foreign Affairs, Syria, and other members of the party photographed inside a rail coach during their visit to Hindustan Aircrafts Ltd. Bangalore. Circa mid-1950s, Courtesy. Photo Division, India.
> 
> View attachment 340282
> 
> An exhibit of signalling and track switches of an East India Railway Station on display at the Roorkee Engineering Exhibition, November, 1949. Courtesy: Photo Division India.
> 
> View attachment 340283
> 
> The Prime Minister of India Shri Jawaharlal Nehru receiving His royal Highness Marshal Shah Mahmoud Khan Prime Minister of Afghanistan, on the latters' arrival at New Delhi Railway Station, on September 4, 1951.
> 
> Among others seen in the picture are: H.E. Dr. Najibullah Khan, Afghan Ambassador to India and Shri I.S. Chopra, Chief of Protocol, Government of India (extreme left)
> 
> Courtesy. Photo Division, India.
> 
> View attachment 340284
> 
> 
> Union Railway Minister Shri Lal Bahadur Shastri examines a coupled wheel assembly at the Chittaranjan Locomotive Factory May 1954. Courtesy: Photo Division, India.
> 
> View attachment 340285
> 
> A 3,120 HP loco, one of the 1st 3,000 Volts DC locos supplied to Eastern Rly, gets ready for loading at Liverpool, England. Courtesy: Photo Division. India.


Amazing pictures, thank you for sharing these.
Also -



anant_s said:


> Their Excellencies Mr. N.A. Bulganin, Premier of the USSR, and Mr. N.S. Khrushchev, Member, Presidium of the Soviet going round and Chittaranjan Locomotive Works. Circa 1950s.
> View attachment 340278





litefire said:


> @anant_s @Ankit Kumar 002
> Do you guys have any information on the Indian Railway's cooperation with the Soviet Railways.
> Did railways of both India and the USSR had any collaboration on Locomotive technology, freight cars or passenger cars or in any other area?


????

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anant_s

litefire said:


> ????


No formal cooperation and even the pics are from a state visit.
Soviet Union didn't have much of an advanced railway manufacturing as compared to Japan, US and France during 50s. IR still banked on Britain for hardware and later when France offered AC traction technology and US diesel locos, the doors were almost closed for Soviets.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Ankit Kumar 002

Ministry of Railways
03-October, 2016 17:35 IST

Minister of Railways Modifies Senior Citizens Concession Rules

Ministry of Railways has decided to grant concession only to senior citizens of Indian Nationality, permanently residing in India.
It has been clarified that Senior Citizen concession shall not be admissible to the senior citizen of foreign nationals & NRIs.
The revised rule for concession to Senior Citizen should be as under:

Categories:-
Senior Citizen

Existing Rule :-
Male Senior Citizen of the age of 60 years and above and 58 years & above in case for women senior citizen.

Revised Rule :-
A Senior Citizen of Indian Nationality, permanently residing in India of the age of 60 years and above for Men Senior citizen and 58 years and above in case of Women Senior Citizen shall only be eligible for concession in passenger fare.
This has been come into effect from 29th September 2016.
AKS/MKV/AK

(Release ID :151386)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ankit Kumar 002

Developing and Operating Inland Water Transport Terminal at Kolkata and Patna under PPP Model

Inland Waterways Authority of India (IWAI), Ministry of Shipping, has identified development and operation of Kolkata Terminal’s GR Jetty -I, GR Jetty-II & BISN and Patna Terminal’s Gaighat & Kalughat on National Waterways -1 i.e. River Ganga under the Public-Private Partnership (PPP) model. After invitation of bids, nine firms have expressed their interest in taking up the project and the work is expected to be awarded by November, 2016.

This is the first PPP project undertaken by the IWAI. Under the transactional structure worked out by International Finance Corporation (IFC), the operator will undertake the operations and maintenance services at both Kolkata and Patna clusters and invest in equipment handling mechanism, goods, items, container loading and unloading equipment and warehousing. The operator will also provide labour, professionals, supervisory, and managerial personnel for performance of operations and maintenance services.

The operator will have the right to demand and collect user fees from the users. Service charges would be revised from time to time so as to suitably reflect variation in the market conditions. The operator will be responsible for the payment of revenue share to IWAI for the period commencing from the third anniversary of the appointment date until the duration of the concession. The Operator is expected to handle 10,000 TEU or 15,000 tonnes at both the Terminals within five years of signing the contract.

IWAI will finalise the Front End Design (FEED) of the Kalughat Terminal and construct it with the technical assistance of the World Bank under Jal Marg Vikas Project. IWAI will initially invest Rs 80 crore for the estimated cost construction of the Kalughat Terminal and Rs 10 crore as the cost of land acquisition of about 2-3 hectares for the container cargo Terminal. IWAI has taken land on lease for thirty years for GR Jetty I & II, and BISN Terminal in Kolkata.

…


UM/AC
(Release ID :151382)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## raj76

हरे कृष्ण हरे कृष्ण,कृष्ण कृष्ण हरे हरे
हरे राम हरे राम, राम राम हरे हरे
04-10-2016

#Economy:The CAG has initiated an audit of entities claiming tax exemption on agricultural income amid suggestions from some political parties and income tax authorities that a blanket exemption be done away with and tax be levied after a threshold.

#Finance:The Centre aims to set up 1.75 lakh MW of renewable energy capacity by 2030. Any of these utilities have been flouting renewable power purchase obligations.The power ministry may impose stricter penalties on state utilities that refuse to comply with renewable power purchase obligations.

#After a high decibel 'Make in India' pitch, the Govt has now turned to a more targeted approach to boost FDI inflows. In a first, the department of industrial policy and promotion (DIPP), along with Invest India, has identified 150 companies as potential investors and is meeting their top management teams individually as it seeks to ensure that FDI inflows rise for the fourth straight year.

#Mera Bharat Mahaan:A joint session of the Karnataka legislature unanimously passed a resolution to release water for irrigation purposes to farmers in the state, some of which will flow to Tamil Nadu.

भारत माता की जय

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

*Ride in the lap of luxury with the Deccan Odyssey*








Among the many luxurious trains in the world, Deccan Odyssey stands out owing to its quality of service.

The legacy of princely sojourns across the wilderness, mountains and deserts of India is continued by the Deccan Odyssey.

Its captivating journeys beautifully cover the exotic landscapes of India.

An experience, in transit, that is hard to forget!

The Deccan Odyssey has 6 meticulously designed journeys to offer to its guests that traverses through the diverse landscape of India- lush landscapes, valleys, bustling cities and wide farm fields.












The train oozes sophistication with exquisite decor and all modern comforts - en suite facilities with hot and cold water on demand, Wi-Fi, cell phones with all emergency numbers fed in, television for entertainment purposes with famous classic, thoughtful and modern movies.












The luxury train also boasts of a small gym designed for the guests who do not want to miss out on their fitness sessions during the week long journey.







The in-house salon, Ayush, boasts of well-trained masseurs who incorporate ancient Indian techniques to help you relax your body and rejuvenate your mind.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Śakra



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Grevion

@anant_s sir i don't know how much of this is true but India may have ordered a few locomotives from the USSR. The Ceskomoravska-Koblen-Danek (CKD) - ČME3. These were either used for the shunting process or were used in the industrial railways and only 12 units were ordered. 

Source - 
http://www.skd.cz/lokomotivy/CME3.htm 
and
IRFCA 






*Basic Technical Specifications*
Wheel arrangement Có Có
Diesel engine output 800-1 000 kW
Locomotive weight 114-126 t
Axle weight 19-21 t
Maximum speed 95 km/h
Sustained speed 10 km/h
Sustained tractive force 265 kN
Maximum tractive force 362 kN
Transmission to axle 76:15
Drive wheel diameter 1 050 mm
Gauge 1 435-1 676 mm
Locomotive length 17 220 mm
Bogie pivot distance 8 660 mm
Bogie wheelbase 4 000 mm
Min. turning radius 80 m
Diesel engine type K 6S 310 DR
Diesel engine RPM 750 1/min.
Fuel consumption 220 g/kW.h
Fuel capacity 5 300 l
Electrical equip. mfg. ČKD TRAKCE, a.s.
Traction generator TD 812
Traction motor TE 019
Electrodynamic brake incline/stop
EDB output 1 140 kW



layout drawing

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## anant_s

litefire said:


> Locomotive weight 114-126 t





litefire said:


> Sustained tractive force 265 kN
> Maximum tractive force 362 kN



These three things indicate it is a heavy shunter.
I may be wrong but it looks like these locos came to India for the Steel Plants set up by USSR in India in 50s

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ankit Kumar 002

litefire said:


> @anant_s sir i don't know how much of this is true but India may have ordered a few locomotives from the USSR. The Ceskomoravska-Koblen-Danek (CKD) - ČME3. These were either used for the shunting process or were used in the industrial railways and only 12 units were ordered.
> 
> Source -
> http://www.skd.cz/lokomotivy/CME3.htm
> and
> IRFCA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Basic Technical Specifications*
> Wheel arrangement Có Có
> Diesel engine output 800-1 000 kW
> Locomotive weight 114-126 t
> Axle weight 19-21 t
> Maximum speed 95 km/h
> Sustained speed 10 km/h
> Sustained tractive force 265 kN
> Maximum tractive force 362 kN
> Transmission to axle 76:15
> Drive wheel diameter 1 050 mm
> Gauge 1 435-1 676 mm
> Locomotive length 17 220 mm
> Bogie pivot distance 8 660 mm
> Bogie wheelbase 4 000 mm
> Min. turning radius 80 m
> Diesel engine type K 6S 310 DR
> Diesel engine RPM 750 1/min.
> Fuel consumption 220 g/kW.h
> Fuel capacity 5 300 l
> Electrical equip. mfg. ČKD TRAKCE, a.s.
> Traction generator TD 812
> Traction motor TE 019
> Electrodynamic brake incline/stop
> EDB output 1 140 kW
> 
> 
> 
> layout drawing




Well. A nice find.

Well I can say that Indian Railways for sure hasn't imported a full locomotive from Soviet Union. [Parts or Machinery are undocumented but cannot be ruled out 100% ]

The Indian Railways here do not include private rail lines of ports, steel plants and mines.

The private railway in India is not much documented. I will not be surprised if one of them is even preserved , and lying unnoticed.


@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@


Ministry of Railways
04-October, 2016 17:37 IST

‘Mission Raftaar’ of Indian Railway Starts To Yield Results

Ghaziabad - Allahabad - Mughalsarai Route is Taken Up on Priority Basis Trains on this Section Now Runs With Improved Average Speed

The Mission Raftaar project of the Indian Railways has now picked up and started yielding results. Under this project measures are being taken to raise average speed of both passenger carrying trains and freight carrying trains. The Mission is being spearheaded by a cross disciplinary mobility Directorate in the Railway Board. The average speed is reckoned as one of the key indicators of all the railway productivity and efficiency in operations and utilization of assets.

Under this project the busiest Ghaziabad – Allahabad - Mughalsarai route which was taken up on priority basis, for increasing average speed which now has been successfully implemented. This was achieved by replacement of loco hauled commuter trains with Main line Electric Multiple Units (MEMU) and Diesel Electric Multiple Units (DEMU) trains has been undertaken. MEMU / DEMU trains have a potential for average speed increment upto 20 kmph in comparison to loco driven passenger trains. The Ghaziabad - Allahabad - Mughalsarai section is now free from conventional trains.

The Railway Ministry is working on a target to do this kind of replacement on all identified routes viz., Delhi – Mumbai, Delhi –Howrah, Howrah-Chennai, Chennai – Mumbai, Delhi – Chennai and Howrah – Mumbai (Diamond Quadrilateral routes along with diagonals). These are the principal routes of the railways as they carry 58% of freight traffic and 52 of coaching traffic with a share of only 15 of the network.

For implementing this target on the above six routes, 1048 MEMU coaches and 136 DEMU coaches are required. To achieve this target in three years, action plan has been drawn out to ramp up the production of MEMU to 400-500 per annum in next three years as against the present level 190 per year at present.

Background:
· Maximum speed of coaching trains has increased up to 130 kmph/160 kmph, but the average speed is hovering around 45 kmph. Maximum speed of freight trains has increased up to 75 kmph/100 kmph, but the average speed is hovering around 24 kmph.
· Average coaching train speeds have declined by ~1 kmph in last 5 years. Average freight train speeds have declined by ~2 kmph in last 5 years.
We reckon average speed as one of the key indicator of the overall railway productivity and efficiency in operations and utilization of assets. Hence, raising average speeds has been taken up as a mission area.

Progress and Road Map:
A cross disciplinary, Mobility directorate has been set up in April 2016 to spearhead the mission.
For a focused action, Golden Quadrilateral routes along with diagonals (Delhi – Mumbai, Delhi – Howrah, Howrah- Chennai, Chennai – Mumbai, Delhi – Chennai and Howrah – Mumbai) have been taken up for initial emphasis. These are the principal routes of the railways as they carry 58% of freight traffic and 52% of coaching traffic with a share of only 15% of the network.
Multi-pronged strategy has been developed to overcome the existing impediments due to fixed infrastructure, movable infrastructure, operational practices and institutional mechanisms.

Thrust of the strategy:
To move in the direction in which these routes are developed in a unified way making them seamless and free from congestion points. So far such development works have been largely guided and governed by needs of individual division/ zone due to which the works were dispersed/ distributed/ discontinuous and speed gain commensurate to the inputs could not be realized.
To establish operating systems in which the trains technically have the best capability to achieve maximum possible speed in least time along with quickest acceleration and deceleration capability so that the transit time is reduced.

Action Taken:
Replacement of loco hauled commuter trains with MEMU/DEMU trains: MEMU trains have a potential for average speed increment of up to 20 kmph in comparison to loco driven passenger trains. Recently, the busiest Ghaziabad- Allahabad – Mughalsarai route has been made free from conventional trains by replacement by MEMU. The punctuality of this route has shown significant improvement.
Target is to do replacement on all routes. We require 1048 MEMU coaches and 136 DEMU coaches to implement this on these six routes. To achieve this target in three years, action plan has been drawn out to ramp up the production of MEMU to 400-500 per annum in next three years as against the present level 190 per year at present.
Introduction of Twin Pipe Air Brake System on freight trains: Twin piped braking system saves on an average ~90 seconds in every event of braking. Hence over a long distance this feature in the trains has a big potential for reducing the transit time and accelerating average speed. Board has decided that all new freight stock will have twin pipe system and the existing stock will be retrofitted with twin pipe. About 2lac wagons have to be retrofitted. 7000 will be done in the current year. Approval for another 20000 has been done, which is under process of sanction. In the budget 2017-18 sanction for another 60000 wagons will be planned. Effort will be made to achieve the target by accelerating the progress.
Right Powering of freight trains: Ratio of Horsepower of the locomotive to the trailing load of the train. (HP/TL ratio). Appropriate HP/TL ratio saves about 10 to 12 minutes in the time taken to attain the maximum speed level. Internationally this ratio is between 2-2.25. On Indian Railways, due to increase in trailing load from 2400 ton/3200 ton in year 1970 to 5308 ton in year 2016, HP/TL ratio has dropped from a level of 1-1.30 to a level of 0.94-1.13 over the same period. Board has decided to implement a powering arrangement for freight trains with a ratio of 1.5-2.0. Action plan is being finalized for achieving the implementation in next three years.

Review of time table:
To avoid traction change and loco reversals at busy stations/ terminals.
Increase time tabled average speed by eliminating slacks and taking into account speed increases which have taken place on the section
Review of coaching trains and freight stocks running at less than maximum permissible speeds
Removal of constraints in the fixed infrastructure on these routes is considered a high priority. These routes are having about 9100 route kilometres. Major impediments have been identified and following areas have been finalized for focused action.
· Raising of Sectional Speed to minimum 130 kmph: Out of 9100 route km, 6400 km (~70%) is having sectional speed of less than 130 kmph.
· Removal of Level Crossings: There are 2736 level crossings on 9100 route km averaging one LC every 3-4 km. 931 are already sanctioned for elimination.
· Removal of Speed Restrictions: On these routes, there are speed restrictions at about 730 locations existing since long due to various factors pertaining to design and maintenance of fixed assets. There is a restriction every 15 km on these routes.
· Raising of Speeds on Turnouts: At present ~10% turnouts on these routes have a speed of less than 30 kmph and all are less than 50kmph.
Strategy and institutional mechanism for implementation:
We have decided for a paradigm shift in approach to works. Route to be the primary unit for decision about works as against existing practice of zonal/ divisional jurisdiction. This fundamental shift will prove to be a game changer for achieving unified development of the routes essential for achieving Mission Raftaar goals.

Key Elements of the decision:
Planning and Sanction of Works: Only one work for each route clubbing all activities. Works to be planned centrally.
Financing: Works to be financed through EBR-IF as there is high likelihood of favourable ROR on the route basis.
Execution: Route wise execution. The work of each route to be entrusted to one execution authority for accountability and expeditious execution by deploying state-of-the-art engineering technology/machines. There is a big role of technology in saving the execution time and minimizing the requirement of interruption to train flow in traffic block. This is very important because chosen routes are very busy hence the objective will be to cause minimum inconvenience to the passengers and setback to operations. A Traffic Block Optimization System on an IT platform is being developed to provide a congenial environment for execution of works required to achieve mission goals.
Board has decided to implement this approach initially on Delhi – Mumbai and Delhi- Howrah routes.
Human capital is our key resource. Thrust will be given to training, skill development of the staff involved in operations and maintenance of assets so that they maintain pace with the new machines and technology.
AKS/MKV/AK

(Release ID :151418)


@anant_s

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ankit Kumar 002

Ministry of Shipping04-October, 2016 18:04 IST
Centre approves a grant of Rs. 515 Crores for the development of Sagar Port Project in West Bengal 

The Central Government has given in principle approval to a grant of Rs. 515 crores to make the development of the proposed Sagar Port project in West Bengal financially viable. This is part of the continuous efforts by the Ministry of Shipping during the last two years for the development of this port. A Special Purpose Vehicle, Bhor Sagar Port Limited (BSPL) has been incorporated for the implementation of the project, with Kolkata Port Trust holding 74% equity and the Government of West Bengal holding 26% equity. IIT, Madras has been engaged to prepare a Detailed Project Report (DPR) for the port, involving studies for shore-protection, land reclamation and physical modeling for use of dredge material. The work of preparing the DPR is underway. 

Work is also underway for developing port connectivity. A road-cum-rail bridge is proposed over the river Muriganga to connect the Sagar island to the mainland. National Highways and Infrastructure Development Corporation Limited (NHIDCL) has prepared the Detailed Project Report (DPR) for this road-cum-rail bridge. The estimated cost of the bridge is Rs.1822 crores. Further, the connectivity of this road-cum-rail bridge to the National Highways network and the railway network has also been taken up in right earnest. The Ministry of Road Transport and Highways has agreed, in- principle, to take up widening of NH-117 to a four-lane road from Kakdwip to Joka and up to the rail-cum-road bridge to the Sagar Island. The Railway Board has sanctioned a survey for determining the alignment to connect the Port with the mainland rail network. 

***


UM/NP/MS 
(Release ID :151420)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anant_s

*Correct Powering of a Goods Train*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ankit Kumar 002

Oct 04 2016 : The Times of India (Lucknow)

Kanpur Metro work begins today
Kanpur
TNN
Stage is all set for the function of laying of foundation stone of Kanpur Metro to be held on Tuesday afternoon at Palika stadium.
Union urban development minister M Venkaiah Naidu and chief minister Akhilesh Yadav would lay the foundation stone in the presence of UP cabinet minister Ahmad Hasan and local MP Murli Manohar Joshi. The work of construction of metro yard would begin at Government Polytechnic after the stone laying function.

http://epaperbeta.timesofindia.com/...Kanpur-Metro-work-begins-today-04102016004026

@anant_s who are Indians here from Kanpur ? 

@PARIKRAMA @Abingdonboy @Nilgiri @MilSpec @Levina @Roybot

@ranjeet

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Levina

Ankit Kumar 002 said:


> @anant_s who are Indians here from Kanpur ?


@kaykay is frm UP though he doesn't live there.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## anant_s

Ankit Kumar 002 said:


> who are Indians here from Kanpur ?


i can tell a about Agra.
@Robinhood Pandey How about you?

*Now, bridges to ease traffic at rail crossings*




Bridges will also be given ratings based on their importance.


> *Highlights*
> 
> The road and rail ministries will soon sign agreements with states to expedite construction of ROB
> Rajasthan and Maharshtra will be the first states to sign such agreement
> Not much was done earlier to get the exact details of the bridges


NEW DELHI: Considering huge loss of man hours and fuel wastage at rail crossings, the road and rail ministries will soon sign agreements with states to expedite construction of rail over bridges (ROB). Rajasthan and Maharshtra will be the first states to sign such agreement, highways minister Nitin Gadkari said on Tuesday. 

While launching country's first consolidated database of bridges on national highways, Gadkari said the Maharashtra government has identified construction of 350 such ROBs. "We plan to use pre-cast technology to complete works quickly. This will help save cost by 25-30%," the minister said. 

Gadkari said that not much was done earlier to get the exact details of the bridges, including the total numbers and their conditions. "If we had such exact information, repair work could have been under taken in the case of the British-era bridge on the Mumbai-Goa highway that collapsed and claimed several lives," he added. 

Now to ensure proper and timely upkeep of bridges, the highway ministry is creating the database of these structures under Indian Bridge Management System (IBMS). According to rough estimates, there are about 1.5 lakh bridge structures on the entire network of national highways and till now 1.15 lakh such structures have been inventorised, of which 85,000 are culverts. Nearly 155 bridges require quick attention, sources said. 

Besides rating their structural strength, the bridges are also being assigned socio-economic bridge rating number which indicates the importance of such structure in relation to its contribution to daily socio-economic activity of the locality. 

"Based on this inventory IBMS will analyse data and identify bridges that need attention. Further inspection will be carried out wherever required to improve the operational availability of the structure, enhance its life and prioritize repair and rehabilitation work. The data will help to decide which bridge needs critical attention, or which needs to be rebuilt," a statement from the ministry said.

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...ic-at-rail-crossings/articleshow/54686616.cms

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

anant_s said:


> i can tell a about Agra.
> @Robinhood Pandey How about you?
> 
> *Now, bridges to ease traffic at rail crossings*
> View attachment 340740
> 
> Bridges will also be given ratings based on their importance.
> 
> NEW DELHI: Considering huge loss of man hours and fuel wastage at rail crossings, the road and rail ministries will soon sign agreements with states to expedite construction of rail over bridges (ROB). Rajasthan and Maharshtra will be the first states to sign such agreement, highways minister Nitin Gadkari said on Tuesday.
> 
> While launching country's first consolidated database of bridges on national highways, Gadkari said the Maharashtra government has identified construction of 350 such ROBs. "We plan to use pre-cast technology to complete works quickly. This will help save cost by 25-30%," the minister said.
> 
> Gadkari said that not much was done earlier to get the exact details of the bridges, including the total numbers and their conditions. "If we had such exact information, repair work could have been under taken in the case of the British-era bridge on the Mumbai-Goa highway that collapsed and claimed several lives," he added.
> 
> Now to ensure proper and timely upkeep of bridges, the highway ministry is creating the database of these structures under Indian Bridge Management System (IBMS). According to rough estimates, there are about 1.5 lakh bridge structures on the entire network of national highways and till now 1.15 lakh such structures have been inventorised, of which 85,000 are culverts. Nearly 155 bridges require quick attention, sources said.
> 
> Besides rating their structural strength, the bridges are also being assigned socio-economic bridge rating number which indicates the importance of such structure in relation to its contribution to daily socio-economic activity of the locality.
> 
> "Based on this inventory IBMS will analyse data and identify bridges that need attention. Further inspection will be carried out wherever required to improve the operational availability of the structure, enhance its life and prioritize repair and rehabilitation work. The data will help to decide which bridge needs critical attention, or which needs to be rebuilt," a statement from the ministry said.
> 
> http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...ic-at-rail-crossings/articleshow/54686616.cms



Have stayed both in Agra and Kanpur. 

was in Agra during mid nineties so dont remember much except for the places like Cantt , suhalla and yes my school Bhagwan devi School.

passed my high school and intermediate from Kanpur

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ashok321

From booking ticket to ordering meal,new rail app soon

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ashok321

*The curious case of Diwali sale: Flipkart claims win vs Amazon, sells 15.5M units*

Flipkart said it sold 15.5 million units during its five-day sale, striding past closest rival Amazon which said it clocked sales of 15 million units on Wednesday.


Three fake call centres in Mumbai made Rs 500 crore by duping US citizens


----------



## Ankit Kumar 002

Indian Railways operate 5,601 diesel locomotives as of today (excluding shunters and industrial railways ) , with WDM3D, WDP4D and WDG4 in production . 

http://www.indianrailways.gov.in/ra...Traction/2016/Diesel_Loco_Target_Oct_2016.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abingdonboy

@PARIKRAMA @anant_s @Levina @Star Wars @Vergennes @MilSpec @Nilgiri @Koovie @arp2041 @sathya @ayesha.a @IndoCarib @IndoUS @Echo_419 @Roybot @kbd-raaf @SpArK @AUSTERLITZ @Stephen Cohen @Sky lord @skyisthelimit @noksss @bloo @Ankit Kumar 002

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Nilgiri

Abingdonboy said:


> @PARIKRAMA @anant_s @Levina @Star Wars @Vergennes @MilSpec @Nilgiri @Koovie @arp2041 @sathya @ayesha.a @IndoCarib @IndoUS @Echo_419 @Roybot @kbd-raaf @SpArK @AUSTERLITZ @Stephen Cohen @Sky lord @skyisthelimit @noksss @bloo @Ankit Kumar 002
> 
> It's pretty crazy that the IR are now adding DOUBLE as much new BG track in one year (2016-17) as they used to in 5 years (2004-9), so basically 10 times as much in a single year.



It says average for the first two, not total....so aren't those per year too?


----------



## Abingdonboy

Nilgiri said:


> It says average for the first two, not total....so aren't those per year too?


You're right bro. Damn my tired eyes!

Still, a doubling of yearly output within a decade is not bad at all.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ankit Kumar 002

Abingdonboy said:


> @PARIKRAMA @anant_s @Levina @Star Wars @Vergennes @MilSpec @Nilgiri @Koovie @arp2041 @sathya @ayesha.a @IndoCarib @IndoUS @Echo_419 @Roybot @kbd-raaf @SpArK @AUSTERLITZ @Stephen Cohen @Sky lord @skyisthelimit @noksss @bloo @Ankit Kumar 002



The 2014-15 pink book called for a total of ~ 20,000 kilometres of new broad gauge lines within 2020. And this does not include doubling, tripling or gauge conversion. 

Though the electrification rate is slow according to me. 

@anant_s

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## noksss

Abingdonboy said:


> @PARIKRAMA @anant_s @Levina @Star Wars @Vergennes @MilSpec @Nilgiri @Koovie @arp2041 @sathya @ayesha.a @IndoCarib @IndoUS @Echo_419 @Roybot @kbd-raaf @SpArK @AUSTERLITZ @Stephen Cohen @Sky lord @skyisthelimit @noksss @bloo @Ankit Kumar 002



I have stopped following the news related to Railways, Power,Foreign Ministry bcoz now I am bored of getting too much positive news  . I want the same feeling in each and every department in our country to make India a real developed nation but for that Modi needs to be at helm for at least 15 years which I am sure he will

Ontopic: Great work as always by Suresh prabhu

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Echo_419

Abingdonboy said:


> @PARIKRAMA @anant_s @Levina @Star Wars @Vergennes @MilSpec @Nilgiri @Koovie @arp2041 @sathya @ayesha.a @IndoCarib @IndoUS @Echo_419 @Roybot @kbd-raaf @SpArK @AUSTERLITZ @Stephen Cohen @Sky lord @skyisthelimit @noksss @bloo @Ankit Kumar 002



This unnoticed work is gonna make a lot of difference in the years to come

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Vergennes

[Non-indian]

Extensive upgrade of 5,2Km of tracks of the RER A line between the stations "La défense" and "Nation". During 4 weeks,400 workers were mobilized each hours of a day and each days of a week to replace the older tracks and ballast.








@anant_s Passangers might not realize it,but it is a work of titans,kudos to the workers.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anant_s

Vergennes said:


> [Non-indian]
> 
> Extensive upgrade of 5,2Km of tracks of the RER A line between the stations "La défense" and "Nation". During 4 weeks,400 workers were mobilized each hours of a day and each days of a week to replace the older tracks and ballast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @anant_s Passangers might not realize it,but it is a work of titans,kudos to the workers.


Yes, the real unsung heroes .
Track repair crew probably have the toughest jobs with time window to carry job putting extra pressure.
with automation their job has become a bit easier , but still their dedication and hard work is worthy of all the praise.



Ankit Kumar 002 said:


> Though the electrification rate is slow according to me.


This will pickup. Problem of capital too is sorted out.
& I'm hearing a news that DLW might start to assemble some WAP7 from CLW kits from next year.
PM Modi is really pushing 35000 kms electrification work in next 3 years.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ankit Kumar 002

A recently overhauled WAG7 of MGS. The paint is still fresh....






Credits :-Aditya Kaushal

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kadamba-warrior

Echo_419 said:


> This unnoticed work is gonna make a lot of difference in the years to come



Much needed too. Just in time for another worse-than-useless PM from UPA-3 to come and fritter it all away for another decade without anybody even battling an eyelid.


----------



## Ankit Kumar 002

Complete Bhopal, Indore Metro rail projs in phased manners:CM
Press Trust of India | Bhopal Oct 08, 2016 03:42 PM IST

Madhya Pradesh Chief Minister Shivraj Singh Chouhan has instructed officials concerned to expedite the work of metro rail projects in Bhopal and Indore, while ensuring economic viability of projects. 

Chouhan reviewed the progress of Metro Rail Projects at the Mantralaya yesterday and gave instructions to speed up the projects and complete them in a phased manner while making them economically viable, an official of Public Relation Department said today. 
Advertisement

The Metro Rail projects will be administered and managed by Madhya Pradesh Metro Rail Company Limited. 

The CM will be its chairman while Urban Development minister, mayors of Bhopal and Indore will be its members. 

The company's administrative structure will be approved by the State Cabinet, the official said. 

The review meeting also discussed about the routes to be included in the first phase of the project. 

Commissioner Urban Administration and Development and Secretary to the chief minister, Vivek Agrawal, while giving a detailed presentation on status of the projects, informed that a total cost of Bhopal Metro Rail Project will be Rs 22,504.25 crore. 

It will have seven routes. Its length will be 95.03 kms. Of this, 84.83 kms will be elevated. The first phase will have two routes, Karond-AIIMS measuring 14.99 kilometers and Bhadbhada-Ratnagiri measuring 12.88 kilometers, the official said. 

The cost of first phase will be Rs 6962 crore. Chances of obtaining financial resources from Japan International Cooperation Agency and the Asian Development Bank were also discussed. 

The Indore metro rail will have a total length of 104 kilometres. The estimated cost will be Rs 26762.21 Crore. Work on the first phase - Palasia-Airport-Vijayanagar- Bhavarkua-Palasia will start soon. There is no change in the original map of project. 

According to PR department official, Chouhan in the meeting said the options for mobilising financial aids through international organisations should be explored. 

Administrative and management proposals were approved by the Company's Board of Directors in its meeting. 
Bhopal Mayor, Alok Sharma, Indore Mayor Malini Gaur, chief secretary Anthony DeSa, principal secretary to chief minister Ashok Varnwal and senior officers of the departments concerned were present on the occasion.

http://wap.business-standard.com/ar...rojs-in-phased-manners-cm-116100800352_1.html

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ankit Kumar 002

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/784723190224392193

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Echo_419

Ankit Kumar 002 said:


> Complete Bhopal, Indore Metro rail projs in phased manners:CM
> Press Trust of India | Bhopal Oct 08, 2016 03:42 PM IST
> 
> Madhya Pradesh Chief Minister Shivraj Singh Chouhan has instructed officials concerned to expedite the work of metro rail projects in Bhopal and Indore, while ensuring economic viability of projects.
> 
> Chouhan reviewed the progress of Metro Rail Projects at the Mantralaya yesterday and gave instructions to speed up the projects and complete them in a phased manner while making them economically viable, an official of Public Relation Department said today.
> Advertisement
> 
> The Metro Rail projects will be administered and managed by Madhya Pradesh Metro Rail Company Limited.
> 
> The CM will be its chairman while Urban Development minister, mayors of Bhopal and Indore will be its members.
> 
> The company's administrative structure will be approved by the State Cabinet, the official said.
> 
> The review meeting also discussed about the routes to be included in the first phase of the project.
> 
> Commissioner Urban Administration and Development and Secretary to the chief minister, Vivek Agrawal, while giving a detailed presentation on status of the projects, informed that a total cost of Bhopal Metro Rail Project will be Rs 22,504.25 crore.
> 
> It will have seven routes. Its length will be 95.03 kms. Of this, 84.83 kms will be elevated. The first phase will have two routes, Karond-AIIMS measuring 14.99 kilometers and Bhadbhada-Ratnagiri measuring 12.88 kilometers, the official said.
> 
> The cost of first phase will be Rs 6962 crore. Chances of obtaining financial resources from Japan International Cooperation Agency and the Asian Development Bank were also discussed.
> 
> The Indore metro rail will have a total length of 104 kilometres. The estimated cost will be Rs 26762.21 Crore. Work on the first phase - Palasia-Airport-Vijayanagar- Bhavarkua-Palasia will start soon. There is no change in the original map of project.
> 
> According to PR department official, Chouhan in the meeting said the options for mobilising financial aids through international organisations should be explored.
> 
> Administrative and management proposals were approved by the Company's Board of Directors in its meeting.
> Bhopal Mayor, Alok Sharma, Indore Mayor Malini Gaur, chief secretary Anthony DeSa, principal secretary to chief minister Ashok Varnwal and senior officers of the departments concerned were present on the occasion.
> 
> http://wap.business-standard.com/ar...rojs-in-phased-manners-cm-116100800352_1.html



Looks like we are on a metro building spree

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## anant_s

*Upcoming Metro projects in India*

*Kanpur

Introduction*
The Kanpur Metro system is an urban Mass Rapid Transit System (MRTS) that is approved to be built in the city of Kanpur in Uttar Pradesh. The Detailed Project Report was prepared by RITES and approved by the state cabinet on March 14, 2016. Following that, the Central Government approved the project on May 23, 2016.

Bids for the project’s Detailed Design Consultant have been invited by the Lucknow Metro Rail Corporation and construction on Line 1 is expected to begin in 2017.

*Line 1* – IIT Kanpur to Naubasta: 23.785 kms with 22 stations
Type: Elevated:15.164 km | Underground: 8.621 km

*Line 2 *– Chandra Shekher Azad University to Jaurali: 8.6 kms with 9 stations
Type: Elevated

*Key Figures*
*Operational: 0 km | Under Construction: 0 km | Proposed: 32.385 km*





*Stations:
Line 1 *– IIT Kanpur, Kalyanpur Railway station, Kanpur University, Gurudev Chauraha, Geeta Nagar, Rawatpur Railway Station, Moti Jheel, Harsh Nagar, Gwai, Chunni Gunj, Bada Chauraha, Phool Bagh, Kanpur Central Railway Station, Jhakarkati Bus Terminal, Transport Nagar, Rania, Kendranchal, Pashupati Nagar, Baudh Nagar, Naubasta

*Line 2 *– Agriculture University, Rawatpur Railway , Kakadeo, Vijay Nagar Chauraha, Govind Nagr, Barra-7 Road, Barra-8, Jarauli
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*AGRA*

*Introduction*
The Agra Metro system is an urban Mass Rapid Transit System (MRTS) that is proposed to be built in the city of Agra in Uttar Pradesh. The project’s Detailed Project Report was prepared by RITES and submitted to the UP state government on June 30, 2016 for its approval. The Lucknow Metro Rail Corporation has been assigned a ‘coordinator’ role to bring all stakeholders together and get the project started.

*Key Figures
Operational: 0 km | Under Construction: 0 km | Proposed: 30 km*

*Line 1 *– Sikandra to Taj East Gate, 14 km – elevated (6.4 km) & underground (7.6 km)

*Line 2 *– Agra Cantt to Kalindi Vihar, 16 km – entirely elevated





*Stations:
Line 1 *– Agra Cantt. , Sadar Bazaar, Pratap Pura, Collectorate, Subhash Park, St. John’s (Agra University), Sanjay Place, MG Road, Sur Sudan, Sultanganj, Kamla Nagar, Rambagh, Foundary Nagar, Mandi Samiti & Kalindi Vihar

*Line 2 *– Sikandra, Guru Ka Taal, ISBT, University, RBS College, Raja Ki Mandi, St. John’s (Agra University), Medical College, Shastri Nagar, Jama Masjid, Agra Fort, Purani Mandi, Fatehabad Road, Basai & Taj East Gate
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Ahmedabad
Introduction*
The Ahmedabad Metro system is an urban Mass Rapid Transit System (MRTS) being built to serve Ahmedabad – Gujarat’s biggest city and its capital, Gandhinagar, in the future. Construction for its 37.766 km first phase started in 2015 and is expected to be completed by 2022 (estd.). Detailed planning for its future phases is yet to begin.

*Key Figures
Operational: 0 km | Under Construction: 15.47 km | Approved: 22.296 km*

*Line 1 (East-West)*: Vastral Gaam – Thaltej Gaam: 20.536 km

*Line 2 (North-South)*: Motera – APMC: 17.23 km

Currently only 15.47km of the 37.766 km Phase 1 network is under construction from Apparel Park to Vastral Gam (6 km), Gyaspur to Shreyas (4.62 km) and Motera to Ranip (4.85km). In July 2016, MEGA completed inviting construction bids for all other pending sections. Construction work for them is expected to start in 2017 and be completed by 2022.





*Stations:
North-South line*: Motera stadium, Sabarmati, AEC, Sabarmati railway station, Ranip, Vadaj, Vijay Nagar, Usmanpura, Old High Court Interchange, Gandhigram, Paldi, Shreyas, Rajiv Nagar, Jivraj Park, APMC, Gyaspur (Depot)

*East-West line*: Thaltej Gam, Thaltej, Doordarshan Kendra, Gurukul Road, Gujarat University, Commerce Six Roads, Stadium, Old High Court Interchange, Shahpur, Gheekanta, Kalupur railway station, Karwan Bazar, Kankaria East, Apparel Park (depot), Amraiwadi, Rabari Colony, Vastral, Nirant Cross Roads, Vastral Gam


















-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anant_s

*Part 2*

*Guwahati

Introduction*
The Guwahati Metro system is an urban Mass Rapid Transit System (MRTS) that has been approved to be built in the city of Guwahati, Assam. The project will be executed by the Guwahati Metro Rail Corporation Limited (GMRCL) for which the Assam government gave its approval on February 20 2016. Construction is expected to begin in 2017 after land acquisition, utility shifting is completed and funding is tied up.

*Key Figures
Operational: 0 km | Under Construction: 0 km | Approved: 61.4 km*

*Line 1*: Dharapur-Narangi (elevated), 22.6 km with 22 stations

*Line 2*: MG Road to Khanapara (underground), 10 km with 10 stations

*Line 3*: Jalukbari to Khanapara (elevated), 19.4 km with 14 stations

*Line 4*: ISBT to Paltan Bazar (elevated), 9.4 km with 8 stations






--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Gurgaon
Introduction*
The Gurgaon Metro system which is also known as the Rapid MetroRail Gurgaon (RMRG) consists of one metro line in the city of Gurgaon, Haryana. In Phase 1 of the project which opened on November 14 2013, a 5.1 km line was built to link the Delhi Metro’s Sikanderpur station (Yellow line) with the business district of DLF Cybercity. As part of Phase 2, this line is currently being extended by 7 km on Golf Course Extension Road and is expected to be opened by the end of 2016.

*Key Figures*
*Operational: 5.1 km (Phase 1, Red Color) | Under Construction: 7 km (Phase 2, Blue Line)*







*Stations:*
Phase 1: Sikanderpur, DLF Phase 2, Vodafone Belvedere Towers, IndusInd Bank Cyber City, Micromax Moulsari Avenue, DLF Phase 3
Phase 2: DLF Phase 1, Sushant Lok, Sector 42 Crossing, Sector 54-53. AIT Chowk, Sector 55-56

















All 12 3-coach trains on this line have been built by CSR Zhuzhou Electric Locomotive Works on a subcontract from Siemens. 
*Coach dimensions*: 2.8m wide & 19.98m long.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anant_s

*Part 3*

*Meerut
Introduction*
The Meerut Metro system is an urban Mass Rapid Transit System (MRTS) that is proposed to be built in the town of Meerut in Uttar Pradesh. The project’s Detailed Project Report was prepared by RITES and submitted to the UP state government on June 30, 2016 for its approval. The Lucknow Metro Rail Corporation has been assigned a ‘coordinator’ role to bring all stakeholders together and get the project started.

*Key Figures
Operational: 0 km | Under Construction: 0 km | Proposed: 35 km*

*Line 1 *– Partapur to Modipuram: 20 km
Type: Elevated: 12.8 km | Underground: 7.2 km

*Line 2 *– Shradhapuri Phase II to Jagriti Vihar: 15 km
Type: Elevated: 10.7 km | Underground: 4.3 km






------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Patna*

*Introduction*
The Patna Metro system is an urban Mass Rapid Transit System (MRTS) proposed to be built in Patna, Bihar’s capital and largest city. The project’s Detailed Project Report was prepared by RITES, approved by Bihar’s state government on February 9, 2016 and is currently waiting for an approval by the Central Government.

Construction for its 30.92 km first phase is expected to start in 2018.

*Key Figures
Operational: 0 km | Under Construction: 0 km | Proposed: 30.92*

*Line 1 (East – West): Danapur Cantonment – Bypass Chowk: 16.9 km with 14 stations*


Elevated: 5.29 km with 4 stations
Underground: 11.33 km with 9 stations
At-grade (ground): .28 km with 1 station
*Line 2 (North – South): Patna Junction – ISBT: 14.02 km with 12 stations*


Elevated: 9.625 km with 9 stations
Underground: 4.575 km with 3 stations






*Stations:*

*Line 1*: Danapur Cantonment, Saguna Mor, RPS Mor, IAS Colony, Rukkanpura, Rajabazaar, JD Women’s College, Raj Bhavan, Secretariat, High Court, Income Tax Roundabout, Patna Junction, CNLU, Mithapur and Bypass Chowk

*Line 2*: Patna Junction, Dak Bungalow, Gandhi Maidan, Kargil Chowk, PMCH, Patna University, Pre Chandra Rangashala, Dinkar Golambar, Rajendra Nagar, NMCH, Kumhrar Park, Mahatma Gandhi Setu, Zero Mile and ISBT

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*PUNE*

*Introduction*
The Pune Metro system is an urban Mass Rapid Transit System (MRTS) proposed to be built in the city of Pune in Maharashtra. The project’s Detailed Project Report was prepared & submitted by the Delhi Metro Rail Corporation in July 2009, revised in January 2013, August 2014, and finally once again in November 2015 to reflect current prices. Although the State Government approved the project in 2012, it has run into red tape, politics and opposition from local NGOs & activists over its mostly elevated nature. The project is currently awaiting a push from the State Government and an approval from the Central Government.

*Key Figures
Operational: 0 km | Under Construction: 0 km | Proposed: 31.254 km*

*Line 1* – Pimpri Chinchwad Municipal Corporation – Swargate: 16.589 km with 15 stations
Elevated: PCMC – Shivaji Nagar: 11.570 km, 9 stations
Underground: Shivaji Nagar – Swargate: 5.019 km, 6 stations

*Line 2* – Vanaz – Ramwadi – 14.665 km with 16 stations
Type: Elevated





*Stations:*
*Line 1*: PCMC, Tukaram Nagar, Bhosari, Kasarwadi, Fugewadi, Dapodi, Bopodi, Khadki, Range Hill, Shivaji Nagar, ASI, PMC, Budhwar Peth, Mandai, Swargate
*Line 2: *Vanaz, Anand Nagar, Ideal Colony, Nal Stop, Garvare College, Deccan Gymkhana, Sambhaji Park, PMC, Civil Court, Mangalwar Peth, Pune Railway Station, Ruby Clinic, Bund Garden, Yerawada, Kalyani Nagar, Ramwadi

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*VARANASI*

*Introduction*
The Varanasi Metro system is an urban Mass Rapid Transit System (MRTS) that is approved to be built in the city of Varanasi in Uttar Pradesh. The Detailed Project Report was prepared by RITES and approved by the state cabinet on April 18. Following that the Central Government approved the project on May 23, 2016.

Roughly 80% of the project will be built underground. Construction on Line 1 is expected to begin in 2017.

*Key Figures
Operational: 0 km | Under Construction: 0 km | Approved: 29.235 km*

*Line 1* – BHEL to BHU: 19.35 km with 17 stations

*Line 2* – Benia Bagh to Sarnath: 9.885 km with 9 stations






*Stations:
Line 1* – BHEL, Tarna, Shivpur, Sangam Colony, Gilat Bazar, Bhojubeer, Collectorate, Nadesar, Varanasi Junction, Kashi Vidyapeeth, Rathyatra, Benia Bagh, Kashi Vishvanath, Bangali Tola, Ratnakar Park, Tulsi Manas Mandir and Benaras Hindu University

*Line 2* – Benia Bagh, Kotwali, Machoori Park, Kashi Bus Depot, Jalalipura, Punchikrshi, Abapur, Havelia and Sarnath
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Vishakhapatnam
Introduction*
The Visakhapatnam Metro system is an urban Mass Rapid Transit System (MRTS) that has been approved to be built in the city of Visakhapatnam (Vizag) in Andhra Pradesh. The project’s Detailed Project Report with 3 elevated lines was prepared by the Delhi Metro Rail Corporation (DMRC) who was also assigned to execute the project in September 2015.

Funding issues have delayed the project and with the AP government giving priority to Vijayawada’s Metro, construction on Visakhapatnam’s metro is now expected to begin in 2018.

*Key Figures
Operational: 0 km | Under Construction: 0 km | Approved: 42.54 km*

*Line 1 *– Gajuwaka to Kommadi: 30.38 km with 18 stations

*Line 2 *– Gurudwara Junction to Old Post Office: 5.25 km with 6 stations

*Line 3 *– Thatichetlapalem to Chinna Waltair: 6.91 km with 7 stations







*Stations:
Line 1 – *Kommadi Junction, Hanumanthawaka Junction, Maddilapalem, Gurudwara Junction, Akkayyapalem, Kancharapalem, Muralinagar, Government Polytechnic College, Thatichetlapalem, Kancharapalem, Murali Nagar, GSI, NAD Junction, Visakhapatnam International Airport, Sheela Nagar, BHPV, Auto Nagar and Gajuwaka.

*Line 2 – *BVK College, RTC Complex, Dabagardens, Saraswati Circle, Poorna Market and Old Post Office.

*Line 3 – *New Railway Colony, Railway Station, Allipuram Junction, RTC Complex, Siripuram Junction, Andhra University and Chinna Waltair.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Thiruvananthapuram* (formerly Trivandrum)
*Introduction*
The Thiruvananthapuram Metro system is an urban Mass Rapid Transit System (MRTS) that has been approved to be built in the city of Thiruvananthapuram (Trivandrum) which serves as the capital of Kerala. The project will be executed by the Kerala Rapid Transit Corporation (KRTC) along with the Delhi Metro Rail Corporation (DMRC) which was appointed as the interim consultant in January 2016. Construction for Line 1 is expected to begin by in 2017 after land acquisition and utility shifting is completed.

*Key Figures
Operational: 0 km | Under Construction: 0 km | Approved: 21.82 km*

*Line 1* – Technocity to Karamana with 19 stations
Estimated Cost: Rs. 4219 crore






*Stations:*
Technocity, Pallipuram, Kaniyapuram, Kazhakoottam, Kazhakoottam Junction, Kariavattom, Gurumandiram, Pangapara, Sreekaryam, Ulloor, Kesavadasapuram, Pattom, Plamoodu, Palayam, Secretariat, Thampanoor (Trivandrum Central Railway Station), Killipalam, Karamana
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*NAVI MUMBAI (formerly New Bombay)*

*Introduction*
The Navi Mumbai Metro system is an urban Mass Rapid Transit System (MRTS) that is being built to serve the area of Navi Mumbai in Maharashtra. Construction for its 11.10 km first phase from CBD Belapur to Pendhar with 11 stations started in November 2011 and is expected to be completed by 2018/19 owing to delays in receiving key approvals. Although the Maharashtra government has released a 106.40 km master plan comprising of 6 lines, it is unlikely that it will be followed. New metro lines are expected to be announced once construction for the Navi Mumbai Airport project is kick-started.

*Key Figures
Operational: 0 km | Under Construction: 11.10 km | Proposed: 95.30 km*






*Stations:
Line 1: *CBD Belapur, Sector 7, CIDCO Science Park, Utsav Chowk (Khargar), Sector 11, Sector 14, Central Park, Pethpada, Sector 34, Panchanand, Pendhar

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## anant_s

*Part 4*

*Navi Mumbai Metro under Construction*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anant_s

*Part 5*

*Kochi* (formerly Cochin)
*Introduction*
The Kochi Metro system is an urban Mass Rapid Transit System (MRTS) that is being built to serve Kochi, the commercial capital of Kerala. Construction for its 25.12 km Phase 1A from Aluva to Pettah with 22 stations started in June 2013 and is expected to be completed in 2017. In 2014, a 1.92 km eastward extension to Tripunithura from Pettah was approved to be included in Phase 1. Construction on it will begin once road widening along the route is completed. Phase 1B of the project includes a new spur line from Jawaharlal Nehru Stadium to Infopark II in Kakkanad. The project was approved by the state government in May 2015 and construction work is expected to begin in 2017.

Various announcements of what Phase 2 will look like have been made, but detailed planning for it is yet to begin.

*Key Figures
Operational: 0 km | Under Construction: 25.12 km | Approved: 1.92 km (Phase 1 ) and 11.2 (Phase 1B)*

*Phase 1A*: Aluva – Tripunithura: 27.04 km, 24 stations (under construction)
*Phase 1B*: JLN Stadium – Infopark II: 11.2 km, 10 stations (approved)






*Stations on Line 1:
Phase 1A: *Aluva, Pulinchodu, Companypady, Ambattukavu, Muttom, Kalamassery, Cochin University (CUSAT), Pathadipalam, Edapally, Changampuzha Park, Palarivatom, JLN Stadium, Kaloor, Lissie, M.G. Road, Maharaja’s College, Ernakulam south, Kadavanthra, Elamkulam, Vytila, Thykkoodam, Pettah, SN Junction & Tripunithura

*Phase 1B*: Palarivattom Bypass, Chembumukku, Vazhakkala, Kunnumpuram, Kakkanad Junction, Kochi SEZ, Chittethukara, Rajagiri, InfoPark I, and InfoPark II

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## anant_s

*Part 6*

*Nagpur*

*Introduction*
The Nagpur Metro system is an urban Mass Rapid Transit System (MRTS) that is being built to serve the city of Nagpur in eastern Maharashtra. Construction for its 38.215 km first phase started in 2015 and is expected to be completed in 2020 (estd.) with a mix of elevated & at-grade level lines. As of now, details of its future phases have not been announced.

*Key Figures
Operational: 0 km | Under Construction: 12.11 km | Approved: 26.105 km*

*Line 1 (North-South)*: Automotive Square – Khapri: 19.658 km with 17 stations

*Line 2 (East-West)*: Lokmanya Nagar – Prajapati Nagar: 18.557 km with 19 stations

Currently only 12.11 km of line 1 is under construction from the southern terminal of Khapri to Ajni Square in central Nagpur. Construction on the other sections is expected to start in 2016 and be completed by 2020.







*Stations:
Line 1 (North-South)*: Automotive Square, Nari Road, Indora Square, Kadvi Square, GaddiGodam Square, Kasturchand Park, Zero Mile, Sitabuldi (interchange), Congress Nagar, Rahate Colonny, Ajni Square, Chhatrapati Square, Jaiprakash Nagar, Ujjwal Nagar, Airport, New Airport, Khapri

*Line 2 (East-West)*: Prajapati Nagar, Vaishno Devi Square, Ambedkar Square, Telephone Exchange, ChittarOli Square, Agrasen Square, Dosar Vaisya Square, Nagpur Railway Station, Sitabuldi (interchange), Jhansi Rani Square, Institute of Engineers, Shankar Nagar Square, LAD Square, Dharampeth College, Subhash Nagar, Rachana Ring Road Junction, Vasudev Nagar, Bansi Nagar and Lokmanya Nagar






---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*JAIPUR*

*Introduction*
The Jaipur Metro system is an urban Mass Rapid Transit System (MRTS) serving Rajasthan’s capital & biggest city. Construction for its 9.63 km Pink line under Phase 1A started in 2011 and became operational in June 2015. Construction on Phase 1B, a 2.35 km extension of the Pink line, started in January 2014 and is expected to be operational in 2018. Phase 2 of the project includes a new Orange line which will connect the heart of the city with the Airport and onward to the Sitapura Industrial Area. This line is planned to be built on the Public-Private Partnership (PPP) model and is yet to be approved.

*Key Figures
Operational: 9.63 km (Phase 1A) | Under Construction: 2.35 km (Phase 1B) | Proposed: 23.099 km (Phase 2)*











*Stations:*
*Pink line*: Mansarovar, New Aatish Market, Vivek Vihar, Shyam Nagar, Ram Nagar, Civil Lines, Railway Station, Sindhi Camp, Chandpole, Chhoti Chaupar, Badi Chaupar

*Orange line*: Sitapura Industrial Area, Pratap Nagar, Haldi Ghati Gate, Sanganer (Airport), Laxmi Nagar, Durgapura, Mahavir Nagar, Gopalpura, Dev Nagar, Tonk Phatak, Gandhi Nagar Mor, Sawai Mansingh Stadium, Narayan Singh Circle, Sawai Mansingh Hospital, Ajmeri Gate, Government Hostel, Sindhi Camp, Subhash Nagar, Pani Pench and Ambabari






*Jaipur Metro Yard Pictures*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anant_s

*Part 7*

*Jaipur Metro Pictures*

























*Under Construction Tunnel*





http://themetrorailguy.com/
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
More later!


@Ankit Kumar @PARIKRAMA @Levina @nair @SpArK @Abingdonboy @litefire @Nilgiri @Vergennes @Roybot @Water Car Engineer @GURU DUTT @Kinetic @third eye @ranjeet @Soumitra @Joe Shearer @hellfire @MilSpec @Spectre @jbgt90 @AndrewJin @Rain Man @AUSTERLITZ @scorpionx @WAJsal @ahojunk @Shotgunner51 @Chinese Bamboo @Bilal9 @SrNair @Robinhood Pandey @Echo_419 @migflug @ashok321 @proud_indian @kaykay @Tshering22 @SR-91 @Perpendicular @JanjaWeed @R!CK

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Hellfire

@anant_s It was the fastest Metro project! Wonder when can Chennai achieve it ... 2010 and counting

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anant_s

*Talgo wants Railways to place Rs 3,000 crore order to get to work*
MUMBAI: Will the arrival of high-speed Talgo trains from Spain remain a pipe dream? The Spanish firm wants the railways to place a work order to manufacture trains costing at least Rs 3,000 crore to begin production, said a source from the railways.

The super-fast train has already carried out successful trials on the Mumbai-Delhi corridor.
According to sources in the railways, Talgo has indicated that it can manufacture its trains in Spain or set up a manufacturing base in India.

Talgo has said that if it manufactures trains in Spain, it will take at least 18 months from the date of manufacture for the first rain to roll out. Sources claimed that Talgo will be able to roll out two trains in 18 months. Another rider that the Spanish company has put up, said sources, is that India will have to place an order to make at least 500 compartments. Sources said it will cost Rs6 crore to manufacture a compartment.

The other option is for the Spanish firm to set up a manufacturing camp in India. If this happens, it will take at least three years for the first train to see the light of day. The condition in this case is that the Spanish firm will require an order of at least 1,000 coaches. Besides, the land where it will set up shop will have to be provided.

Nine train coaches that can run at a maximum speed of 200kmph reached Mumbai by Ship from Spain in April. However, the width of the coaches is lesser than the specifications laid down by the Indian Railways. Talgo will, however, have to customize the width and interiors of its coaches to conform to the specifications laid down by the Indian Railways.

However, as per procedure, it is mandatory for the railways to float tenders, but there is no guarantee that Talgo will bag the tender, the railways may consider bypassing the bidding process and go for a government-to-government contract, said sources in the railways who spoke strictly on the condition of anonymity.

In a final trial run of the train carried out on September 11, Talgo covered the 1,384 km distance between New Delhi and Mumbai Central in 11 hours 48 minutes at a speed of 150kmph. The Rajdhani Express covers the same distance in 15 hours 50 minutes, running at a speed of 130kmph.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## T90TankGuy

anant_s said:


> *Part 7*
> 
> *Jaipur Metro Pictures*
> View attachment 342390
> View attachment 342391
> View attachment 342392
> View attachment 342393
> View attachment 342394
> View attachment 342395
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Under Construction Tunnel*
> View attachment 342396
> 
> 
> http://themetrorailguy.com/
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> More later!
> 
> 
> @Ankit Kumar @PARIKRAMA @Levina @nair @SpArK @Abingdonboy @litefire @Nilgiri @Vergennes @Roybot @Water Car Engineer @GURU DUTT @Kinetic @third eye @ranjeet @Soumitra @Joe Shearer @hellfire @MilSpec @Spectre @jbgt90 @AndrewJin @Rain Man @AUSTERLITZ @scorpionx @WAJsal @ahojunk @Shotgunner51 @Chinese Bamboo @Bilal9 @SrNair @Robinhood Pandey @Echo_419 @migflug @ashok321 @proud_indian @kaykay @Tshering22 @SR-91 @Perpendicular @JanjaWeed @R!CK


We have the HYD metro running test runs almost every night , hope to get some shots soon as one of my cousins has just started to work for them , he has been assigned to the myiapur depo , supposedly the largest in Asia . 
@anant_s

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Grevion

anant_s said:


> *Part 7*
> 
> *Jaipur Metro Pictures*
> View attachment 342390
> View attachment 342391
> View attachment 342392
> View attachment 342393
> View attachment 342394
> View attachment 342395
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Under Construction Tunnel*
> View attachment 342396
> 
> 
> http://themetrorailguy.com/
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> More later!
> 
> 
> @Ankit Kumar @PARIKRAMA @Levina @nair @SpArK @Abingdonboy @litefire @Nilgiri @Vergennes @Roybot @Water Car Engineer @GURU DUTT @Kinetic @third eye @ranjeet @Soumitra @Joe Shearer @hellfire @MilSpec @Spectre @jbgt90 @AndrewJin @Rain Man @AUSTERLITZ @scorpionx @WAJsal @ahojunk @Shotgunner51 @Chinese Bamboo @Bilal9 @SrNair @Robinhood Pandey @Echo_419 @migflug @ashok321 @proud_indian @kaykay @Tshering22 @SR-91 @Perpendicular @JanjaWeed @R!CK


I have traveled in Jaipur Metro. It is operational on only one route(chandpoll-mansarover). It is nice but not as good as Delhi metro.

Where is @themetrorailguy?? He joined the forum a year ago but haven't seen much from him.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anant_s

jbgt90 said:


> We have the HYD metro running test runs almost every night , hope to get some shots soon as one of my cousins has just started to work for them , he has been assigned to the myiapur depo , supposedly the largest in Asia .


Last year in April, while going to airport from Moula Ali, I saw work at huge swing on Hyderabad Metro. I was quite impressed with the way they were installing concrete pre-cast pieces with minimal impact on road traffic. here is some more on the same.

*HYDERABAD*

*Introduction*
The Hyderabad Metro Rail (HMR) system is an urban Mass Rapid Transit System (MRTS) that is being built to serve Hyderabad, the capital of Telangana. Construction for its 72 km first phase on the Public-Private Partnership (PPP) model started in April 2012 by L&T Metrorail and is expected to be completed in 2019 (est.). Although Phase 2’s new lines & extensions have been announced, it is likely to be modified by the time construction begins in 2019.

*Key Figures
Operational: 0 km | Under Construction: 72 km | Proposed: 83 km*

Currently the 72 km Phase 1 is under construction of which the Nagole – Mettuguda (8 km) section of the Red line and the Miyapur – SR Nagar (10 km) section of the Green line are expected to open in 2016. Phase 2 is currently in the planning stage.


----------



## anant_s



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## itachii

anant_s said:


> Last year in April, while going to airport from Moula Ali, I saw work at huge swing on Hyderabad Metro. I was quite impressed with the way they were installing concrete pre-cast pieces with minimal impact on road traffic. here is some more on the same.
> 
> *HYDERABAD*
> 
> *Introduction*
> The Hyderabad Metro Rail (HMR) system is an urban Mass Rapid Transit System (MRTS) that is being built to serve Hyderabad, the capital of Telangana. Construction for its 72 km first phase on the Public-Private Partnership (PPP) model started in April 2012 by L&T Metrorail and is expected to be completed in 2019 (est.). Although Phase 2’s new lines & extensions have been announced, it is likely to be modified by the time construction begins in 2019.
> 
> *Key Figures
> Operational: 0 km | Under Construction: 72 km | Proposed: 83 km*
> 
> Currently the 72 km Phase 1 is under construction of which the Nagole – Mettuguda (8 km) section of the Red line and the Miyapur – SR Nagar (10 km) section of the Green line are expected to open in 2016. Phase 2 is currently in the planning stage.
> 
> View attachment 342439
> 
> 
> View attachment 342440
> 
> 
> View attachment 342441
> View attachment 342442
> View attachment 342443
> View attachment 342444
> View attachment 342445
> View attachment 342446



Sir, do you have any idea on why indian companies or not interested in making the metro train coaches?? it is a huge business with even Tier -2 cities starting to build metros.. we need to make sure that the coaches are atleast built in India by foreign companies (Similar to bombardier) so that we can generate good no. of jobs and add value to our economy.


----------



## Nilgiri

itachii said:


> Sir, do you have any idea on why indian companies or not interested in making the metro train coaches?? it is a huge business with even Tier -2 cities starting to build metros.. we need to make sure that the coaches are atleast built in India by foreign companies (Similar to bombardier) so that we can generate good no. of jobs and add value to our economy.



BEML makes licensed/JV hyundai rotem coaches. Alstom also makes in India (Kochi metro sourced them).

I think Siemens was also looking into a production line, and may do so in near future depending on demand and competition climate of India.

@anant_s Do you know if further orders for Rotem sets for Hyderabad metro will be sourced from BEML (Initial ones are coming from the korean plant I heard).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anant_s

itachii said:


> do you have any idea on why indian companies or not interested in making the metro train coaches


Companies like BEML actually are making. However one issue with Indian rail vehicle manufacturers, is that of gauge.
Indian Railway operates on Broad gauge whereas almost all metro lines are standard gauge. foreign suppliers like Bombardier, who have setup a shop in India, use it for export orders as well.






Nilgiri said:


> Do you know if further orders for Rotem sets for Hyderabad metro will be sourced from BEML (Initial ones are coming from the korean plant I heard).


Yes the first 3 sets have been manufactured at Changwon plant with electrics by Mitsubishi. This order was delivered in 2014.





Some more sets were received earlier this year (for Hyderabad).

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/684231882574139393








As for the JV, BEML Rotem have till now supplied to Delhi, Bangaluru and Jaipur and they will shortly supply to Kolkata as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nilgiri

anant_s said:


> Yes the first 3 sets have been manufactured at Changwon plant with electrics by Mitsubishi. This order was delivered in 2014



Oh ok. Do you know if the complete order will be sourced by importing from Korea, or will any be provided down the road by BEML facility (since its JV with hyundai)?

Are they making the HYD metro stations 6 car capable and plan to run 3 car trains mostly for the beginning (and say 3 + 3 for peak times?)


----------



## anant_s

Nilgiri said:


> Do you know if the complete order will be sourced by importing from Korea


Can't say for sure, but it looks if this phase of project will be met entirely through import order from Korea.
However Hyderabad Metro is going to be one of the largest Metro after Delhi in terms of track length and with future phases planned, future rolling stock orders might come from BEML.



Nilgiri said:


> Are they making the HYD metro stations 6 car capable and plan to run 3 car trains mostly for the beginning (and say 3 + 3 for peak times?)


They will follow same operational principle of employing smaller rakes first and then slowly adding on peak routes. This will happen in multiples of 3 as each car set has 3 cars.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

anant_s said:


> They will follow same operational principle of employing smaller rakes first and then slowly adding on peak routes. This will happen in multiples of 3 as each car set has 3 cars.



Yup I am reminded of Hong Kong suburban rail (KCR) when growing up there. They had station capacity to run up to 4 sets joined together (12 cars in total).






It used to be a seperate railway from the downtown metro (MTR), but now MTR operates the whole rail network and it has expanded a great deal (but I still remember fondly the older days when there were two companies and "feels" to rail travel in HK).

@Chinese-Dragon

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ashok321

*Railway Modernisation: Spain’s Talgo Train Successfully Completes Delhi-Mumbai Trials*

*




*

The Research Design and Standards Organization (RDSO) of the Indian Railways informed on Monday that the Spanish Talgo train, known for its low maintenance cost and high speed, has successfully completed six scheduled test-runs between Delhi and Mumbai.

In its report, the organisation states that the train came close to the target time of 12-hours in three trials out of five and took less than the stipulated time in two other tests. In the one remaining test, the train lagged behind due to track flooding after a heavy downpour in Gujarat. Therefore, the report concludes that the tests were successful.

The train completed its trials at average speeds of 130, 140 and 150 kilometers per hour (kph) and took 12 hours, 11 hours, 16 minutes and 11 hours and 39 minutes respectively to complete the distance, the report said.

Talgo was selected because of its ability to run on Indian tracks, unlike other international vendors which need minor modification to the existing tracks. Its low weight, efficiency and low maintenance cost add to its advantage. With no modification required to the existing tracks, Talgo can be commissioned to the Indian Railways as soon as a decision is taken.

*An option to manufacture the trains in India or a direct supply from Spain has been proposed to the government by the vendor. While direct supply from Spain will take lesser time, manufacturing in India will generate employment and build local manufacturing capacity.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cloud4000

*Diaspora Dollars Dwindle: Indian Remittance Growth Slips to 12-Year Low*
*The World Bank predicts that the Desi diaspora will send home 5% less money this year*
By 
Eric Bellman
Oct 11, 2016 9:00 am IST
India’s global army of expatriates–which does everything from writing software in Silicon Valley to building skyscrapers in in Qatar–is the world’s most generous when it comes to number of dollars sent home, but this year they have become a bit stingy.

Recently released World Bank estimatespredict the Desi diaspora will send home $65.45 billion this year. While that is just above remittances into China ($65.17 billion) and tens of billions beyond any other country, it is a 5% decline from last year.

The last time India saw a bigger slide in remittances was back in 2004 when remittances fell 11%.

Globally, remittances are expected to edge up about 1% this year, the World Bank predicted, so why is India underperforming?

The main problem is that many of the Gulf Cooperation Council countries have been struggling with the decline in oil prices. That has meant they are hiring fewer Indians, providing fewer perks to their international employees and in some countries even restricting the number of foreigners that can be hired.

“This year the South Asia region would see a decline of 2.3% in remittances to the region due mainly to the impact of declining oil prices and labor market nationalization policies on remittances from GCC countries,” the report said. “Moving forward remittance growth in the region is expected to remain subdued.”




ENLARGE
Indian remittances are expected to fall in 2016. Photo: Dhiraj Singh/Bloomberg News

Some parts of the southern state of Kerala and other regions in India that depend on remittances are already starting to feel the pain from the decline in oil riches.

The World Bank expects remittance growth to return, expanding 2.2% in South Asia next year and 2.3% the year after that. Globally remittance growth will likely be stuck below 4% for years, the bank said.

“Remittances continue to be an important component of the global economy, surpassing international aid. However this ‘new normal’ of weak growth in remittances could present challenges for millions of families that rely heavily on these flows. This, in turn, can seriously impact the economies of many countries around the world bringing on a new set of challenges to economic growth,” said Augusto Lopez-Claros, Director of the World Bank’s Global Indicators Group.

_For breaking news, features and analysis from India, follow WSJ India on Facebook_.

http://blogs.wsj.com/indiarealtime/...ittance-growth-slips-to-12-year-low/?mod=e2fb


----------



## anant_s

*Solar power to make Noida Metro India’s greenest *

NOIDA: The 29.7km Noida Metro corridor will be India's greenest when it becomes operational a little over a year from now with a capacity to generate enough solar power to run not only all 21 stations but also its offices and train depot. 
The practices being followed are similar to those Delhi Metro is employing in Phase-3 and some of its existing stations, but Noida Metro will stand out as India's most environment-friendly Metro project because the entire corridor will homogeneously use solar power, right from its head office to parking lots and footbridges. 
Noida Metro has set a target of generating 12MW of solar power daily, its managing director Santosh Yadav said on Tuesday. For that yield, it is installing solar panels on the rooftops of all stations, footbridges, its main office building, the depot and parking lot boundary walls. "We will also apply for a diamond rating for our buildings by the Indian Green Building Council (IGBC)," Yadav said. 

"Metro's total power consumption can be reduced further with better engineering practices, sleek design, recycle and reuse." Yadav said solar power will run lights, fans, elevators, escalators and air-conditioning systems at its stations and offices. The conventional power connection will be used as a supplementary source if required or as backup if there is a glitch, officials said. 

Metro officials estimate the corridor's total power consumption, excluding the electricity required to run the trains and some other crucial operational facilities, will be less than the 12 MW solar power the corridor collectively generates. If there is a surplus, Metro will route it to the conventional power grid and claim a rebate on its power usage, cutting operational costs. 

"Each of the stations will be powered by its own green energy. Rooftops of stations will have solar panels and the buildings will fitted with LED bulbs. The two sub-stations that will supply power for trains running on the corridor will also support solar panels," Yadav said.

The corridor, which is being built by DMRC, is also recycling construction waste. "Wasted concrete is being used to make kerbstones and tiles, which will be used at stations. We are also using wasted iron for grilles and railings of stations," Yadav said. "We are using fly ash in construction, preserving top soil. The water used in our train depot shall be 100% recycled. It will be a zero-discharge facility," he added. 

Noida Metro Railway Corporation's headquarters in Sector 29 will be the first building in the NCR city to fully generate its own solar power. "We will generate about 30 kW electricity for the building," Yadav said. The project's environmental initiatives have been taken up under the terms of reference issued by the State-level Environment Impact Assessment Authority (SEIAA), which it approached after a direction from the National Green Tribunal (NGT) to obtain environmental clearance. Under those guidelines, Noida Metro must also build sound barriers along the entire line, 576 rainwater harvesting pits and plant nearly 18,000 trees to compensate for the loss of greenery because of construction. 

http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...etro-indias-greenest/articleshow/54806463.cms

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

*IRCTC to introduce glass ceiling coaches in Kashmir and Araku valley; check out details of this Indian Railways initiative*

*



*

India has always been an incredible place to tour and its picturesque landscapes are breathtaking for any traveller. In line with the Modi government’s bid to promote tourism in the country, Indian Railways’ IRCTC is taking a leaf out of Switzerland’s books. You can soon travel by train through the Kashmir and Araku valleys, enjoying nature’s beauty through glass ceilings and panoramic windows! Yes, in the coming months, Suresh Prabhu-led Indian Railways is all set to take luxury travel to a new height, by introducing glass-ceiling luxury coaches in trains.

The coaches will be manufactured by the Integral Coach Factory (ICF) Chennai, and are expected to start plying in the coming months. Giving details about the project, S Srinivas, the Chief Design Engineer at ICF, told FE Online, “We have received an order from IRCTC for coaches with partial glass ceilings. These coaches will be attached to regular trains and will ply on the Araku Valley route in Visakhapatnam and also in Kashmir valley. We have completed the design of the coaches and will start manufacturing them now.”

What’s special about these coaches? Srinivas says that the coaches are the first of their kind in India. “The concept is similar to the windows of a Dreamliner. Not only will the coaches sport big windows to offer a panoramic view, but will also have partial glass roofs, that are special because they can be made transparent and opaque based on the hour of the day. This will be done electrically, if it is too sunny, the glass can be turned opaque as well,” he explained. And, glass ceilings are not the only special feature about these coaches! “The seats in the coaches will be premium and comfortable, offering more leg room. There will be just 40 seats in every coach to give passengers a luxurious feel. There will also be the facility of infotainment on board. The toilets will also be plush and modular with premium quality materials being used,” reveals Srinivas.

IRCTC is reported to have said that each coach will be built at a cost of Rs 4 crore. “The coaches will be ultra luxurious with rotatable chairs to provide the passengers an aerial view through the glass ceiling, IRCTC has said recently. IRCTC has been introducing new tours and packages to promote tourism across the country. One such initiative that deserves mention is the Tiger Express. The semi-luxury train takes guests onboard to the famous Bandhavgarh and Kanha National Parks in Madhya Pradesh. On these lines, there are also plans to roll out a ‘Kaziranga Express’ for Assam.

http://www.financialexpress.com/ind...-travel-suresh-prabhu-indian-railways/415091/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anant_s

*Electric locomotive introduced to goods train in Pune-Daund section*
PUNE: The railway administration, for the first time, attached an electric locomotive to a goods train that operated from Pune station to Daund. The train covered the distance between two stations without any hiccups. The electrification of Pune-Daund track section was completed recently.
The railway administration now plans to attach electric locomotives to passengers trains. By next week express and passenger trains will start running on electric locomotives, said officials in the administration.
The electrification work was underway in Pune-Daund section for last three years which was completed few months back. The authorities conducted trial runs of engines and trains. After successful trial runs and safety checks, it was decided to attach electric engines instead of diesel engines to regular trains.
The electric engines are expected to save journey time and also do away with the need to replace diesel and electric engines at Pune station and Daund. Regular passengers were expecting a 10 to 15 minute reduction in journey time between Pune and Daund after electrification of the entire stretch.
The railway administration plans to introduce electric local trains between Lonavla-Pune-Daund. Some infrastructural works still underway are expected to be completed in the next few months after which local trains will be introduced from Daund to Pune, officials said.

*Press Release by Central Railways*





(translation)


> *Commencement of Rail service by electric locomotive on Pune Daund Section*
> After completion of electrification work on Pune Daund Section, trains would be operated behind electric locomotives, in place of Diesel locomotives.
> 
> Initially from 6 October 2016, Freight trains would be operated on the route. After 10 days, passenger trains too would be operated (with electric locomotives).
> Railway Administration hopes that this will prove to be a milestone and will help in providing better services to travellers.


*Trial run Locomotive (WAG 7 class 28156, from New Katni Junction)*





First Commercial Goods train service behind a Kanpur WAG 7 (27201)








*Traction Change for trains from Diesel to Electric*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ankit Kumar 002

China’s China Railway Rolling Stock Corporation (CRRC) has won a Rs. 851 crore contract to supply 69 coaches for Nagpur Metro’s 38.215 km Phase 1 project. The Nagpur Metro Rail Corporation Ltd. (NMRCL) had invited bids for the rolling stock contract in January 2016 and plans to run 23 trains across 2 corridors – with 11 on the 19.658 km north-south line between Automotive Square & Khapri and 12 on the 18.557 km east west line between Lokmanya Nagar – Prajapati Nagar.


The trains will be 2.90 meters wide and initially run in a 3 coach configuration (Driving Motor Car + Trailer Car + Driving Motor Car) which can later be extended to 6 coaches when required. As per the project’s DPR, the 3-coach trains are expected to have a capacity of 450 passengers under normal conditions and 764 under crush conditions.

This is CRRC’s 6th project in India. Recap:

• Mumbai – Supplied 16 train-sets of 4 coaches for the 11.4 km Versova – Ghatkopar line
• Gurgaon – Supplied 12 train-sets of 3 coaches for the 12.1 km DLF Cybercity – Sector 55-56 line
• Navi Mumbai – Deliveries yet to begin for an unspecified number of trains for the 11.10 km CBD Belapur – Pendhar line (design not yet revealed)
• Kolkata – Deliveries yet to begin for 14 trains of 8 coaches for the existing and new lines (recently unveiled design)
• Noida – Deliveries yet to begin for 19 trains of 4 coaches for the Sector 71 – Gr. Noida line (design not yet revealed)

Apparently CRRC’s bid was challenged by other bidders on technical grounds, but their plea was rejected by the High Court in favor of CRRC. A formal agreement with the NMRC is expected to be signed in the coming weeks.

http://themetrorailguy.com/2016/10/12/crrc-wins-nagpur-metros-69-coach-rolling-stock-contract/

@anant_s @AndrewJin @PARIKRAMA

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Echo_419

Ankit Kumar 002 said:


> China’s China Railway Rolling Stock Corporation (CRRC) has won a Rs. 851 crore contract to supply 69 coaches for Nagpur Metro’s 38.215 km Phase 1 project. The Nagpur Metro Rail Corporation Ltd. (NMRCL) had invited bids for the rolling stock contract in January 2016 and plans to run 23 trains across 2 corridors – with 11 on the 19.658 km north-south line between Automotive Square & Khapri and 12 on the 18.557 km east west line between Lokmanya Nagar – Prajapati Nagar.
> 
> 
> The trains will be 2.90 meters wide and initially run in a 3 coach configuration (Driving Motor Car + Trailer Car + Driving Motor Car) which can later be extended to 6 coaches when required. As per the project’s DPR, the 3-coach trains are expected to have a capacity of 450 passengers under normal conditions and 764 under crush conditions.
> 
> This is CRRC’s 6th project in India. Recap:
> 
> • Mumbai – Supplied 16 train-sets of 4 coaches for the 11.4 km Versova – Ghatkopar line
> • Gurgaon – Supplied 12 train-sets of 3 coaches for the 12.1 km DLF Cybercity – Sector 55-56 line
> • Navi Mumbai – Deliveries yet to begin for an unspecified number of trains for the 11.10 km CBD Belapur – Pendhar line (design not yet revealed)
> • Kolkata – Deliveries yet to begin for 14 trains of 8 coaches for the existing and new lines (recently unveiled design)
> • Noida – Deliveries yet to begin for 19 trains of 4 coaches for the Sector 71 – Gr. Noida line (design not yet revealed)
> 
> Apparently CRRC’s bid was challenged by other bidders on technical grounds, but their plea was rejected by the High Court in favor of CRRC. A formal agreement with the NMRC is expected to be signed in the coming weeks.
> 
> http://themetrorailguy.com/2016/10/12/crrc-wins-nagpur-metros-69-coach-rolling-stock-contract/
> 
> @anant_s @AndrewJin @PARIKRAMA



& these will be built in India?


----------



## Śakra

Ankit Kumar 002 said:


> China’s China Railway Rolling Stock Corporation (CRRC) has won a Rs. 851 crore contract to supply 69 coaches for Nagpur Metro’s 38.215 km Phase 1 project. The Nagpur Metro Rail Corporation Ltd. (NMRCL) had invited bids for the rolling stock contract in January 2016 and plans to run 23 trains across 2 corridors – with 11 on the 19.658 km north-south line between Automotive Square & Khapri and 12 on the 18.557 km east west line between Lokmanya Nagar – Prajapati Nagar.
> 
> 
> The trains will be 2.90 meters wide and initially run in a 3 coach configuration (Driving Motor Car + Trailer Car + Driving Motor Car) which can later be extended to 6 coaches when required. As per the project’s DPR, the 3-coach trains are expected to have a capacity of 450 passengers under normal conditions and 764 under crush conditions.
> 
> This is CRRC’s 6th project in India. Recap:
> 
> • Mumbai – Supplied 16 train-sets of 4 coaches for the 11.4 km Versova – Ghatkopar line
> • Gurgaon – Supplied 12 train-sets of 3 coaches for the 12.1 km DLF Cybercity – Sector 55-56 line
> • Navi Mumbai – Deliveries yet to begin for an unspecified number of trains for the 11.10 km CBD Belapur – Pendhar line (design not yet revealed)
> • Kolkata – Deliveries yet to begin for 14 trains of 8 coaches for the existing and new lines (recently unveiled design)
> • Noida – Deliveries yet to begin for 19 trains of 4 coaches for the Sector 71 – Gr. Noida line (design not yet revealed)
> 
> Apparently CRRC’s bid was challenged by other bidders on technical grounds, but their plea was rejected by the High Court in favor of CRRC. A formal agreement with the NMRC is expected to be signed in the coming weeks.
> 
> http://themetrorailguy.com/2016/10/12/crrc-wins-nagpur-metros-69-coach-rolling-stock-contract/
> 
> @anant_s @AndrewJin @PARIKRAMA



We've seen the maal that Mumbai had. This is an unfortunate decision IMHO.


----------



## itachii

Echo_419 said:


> & these will be built in India?



http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/business/single-view/view/crrc-launches-indian-joint-venture.html

They did open a plant in India, not sure if they are going to manufacture the locos in country.. it would be mostly assembling of kits imported from china. metros are builing at a rapid pace in all main and 2nd tier cities. we should have had a clause stating that the locos had to be manufactured in India, so that it falls in line with make in india program and helps in generating jobs, but that doesn't seem to happen...

@Nilgiri @anant_s @Ankit Kumar 002

*Railway Infrastructure Upgrade Is Paying Off, Travel Time Reduced For 350 Trains*

*The railway infrastructure upgrade is slowly beginning to pay off, with a total of 350 trains that are either running on time or reaching their destinations before time.*

As part of a series of infra upgrades, a route relay interlocking (RRI) system, was installed on busy routes to ensure faster movement of trains. This has resulted in reduction in journey time of several trains. A total of 350 mails/expresses and 74 superfast trains, including Rajdhanis and Shatabdis, are now reaching their destinations five to 25 minutes before time.

“We have managed to save total 130 minutes in 12 Rajdhani trains and 60 minutes in six Shatabdi trains due to various measures being undertaken in a gradual manner,” a railways official said, adding that “major changes were carried out at Allahabad junction, the most congested section, to speed up services”.

When Suresh Prabhu took over as railways minister, route congestion was one of the major issues that was affecting the performance of the Indian Railways. This was partly because previous railway ministers had announced and launched too many new trains without adequate investment in capacity addition or enhancement. He even termed such announcements as ‘political gimmicks’.

Prabhu has since emphasised on capacity addition and investment. For now, it looks like small incremental upgrades such as better signalling systems are helping the railways operate more efficiently.
*
http://swarajyamag.com/insta/railwa...paying-off-travel-time-reduced-for-350-trains*

*How Rampant Populism Left Indian Railways With Pending Projects Worth $65 Billion*


Repeated execution delays over the last decade have pushed railway projects off the road, a report by PhillipCapital Limited revealed.* Published on October 7, the report states that the India Railways has pending projects worth Rs. 4,366 Billion ($65 Billion), 83 per cent of which are related to construction of new lines, doubling and gauge conversion. *These projects, initiated by the UPA, have remained under construction for the last five years and suffered due to non-execution in the initial days.

The Railway Ministry, which was mostly handed over to the most prominent coalition partners in the UPA, was used more for appeasement and regional leverage than to facilitate users. As a result, what we have today is a long list of carelessly planned and poorly executed projects.

Despite government’s effort to bring these projects back on track, even by reducing the rate of return from 14 per cent to 12 per cent, over 61% remain un-bankable. Further, the report also states that the Indian Railways will have to utilize four years of its budget (on FY17 base of Rs. 1,200 billion) if it plans to execute these projects. In that case, no room will be left for initiation new projects.

According to this report, the ministry has now prioritised projects related to decongestion and safety- accounting for 53 per cent of the work in progress. While the new Land Acquisition Act is now in place, the cost of land has risen in the past five years and adds up to the total cost, making the projects economically nonviable.

Other efforts made by the government include the reduction of approval of time from over 24 months previously to 12 months now. Of the Rs 920 billion projects introduced in the FY16, Rs. 700 billion worth projects have already received approval and over 30 per cent tendered.

http://swarajyamag.com/insta/how-ra...-with-pending-projects-worth-dollar65-billion

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## itachii

*The IIP Is A Disgrace: It Is On Some Other Planet, Not Grounded In Reality*









Will someone rid us of our meaningless Index of Industrial Production (IIP)? The index no longer serves any useful purpose, as it seems to signal nothing on which policies can be based.

Going by the IIP, Reserve Bank Governor Urjit Patel should be slashing interest rates regularly since the industry is in decline mode. But this scenario is impossible to confirm when one looks at anecdotal evidence from various industrial sectors.

The latest IIP, for August, tells us that industry de-grew again by 0.7 percent, after a negative growth of -2.5 percent in July. For the April-August period, the IIP reports -0.3 percent growth. In calendar 2016 (January-August), industry has reported negative growth in three of the eight months.

The April-August index tells us that manufacturing, which accounts for over 75 percent of the IIP, is dragging down the index, while mining and electricity are in positive territory, but their weights are 14 percent and 10 percent.

In terms of the use-based classification of goods (basic, intermediate, capital and consumption sectors), the drag is clearly in capital goods (-21.4 percent in April-August), which looks plausible, since the industry is deleveraging and there is enough capacity to handle any growth in demand. The industry is maximising existing capacity before investing. The investment cycle clearly is yet to turn.

But with just under 9 per cent weight in the IIP, the tail is wagging the dog. The capital goods sector seems to be single-handedly impacting the IIP’s growth. Clearly, the lumpiness of capital goods production is a problem area, but surely our statisticians can find a way to smoothen this number with better and more granular data collection? Thus while basic, intermediate and consumption goods show positive growth, the deep negative growth in capital goods is skewing the whole picture.

The reality is the economy is ticking positively even though investment is yet to pick up due to the death blow given to it in the UPA years, when the government cut capital expenditures and many big projects turned turtle, blotting the balance-sheets of both companies and banks.

*On the other hand, consider the robust numbers coming from several sectors. According to a Business Standard report today (11 October), passenger vehicles and two-wheelers grew at 17.8 percent and 20 percent plus in the July-September quarter, and airlines reported 23 percent growth in passenger traffic in April-August.

Indirect tax collections, another important indicator of the health of the economy, were up 26 percent in the first half of this fiscal (April-September), with excise revenues rising 46 percent and service tax 22 percent. Only customs duty grew by an anaemic 4.8 percent, which is indicative of the weak global trade environment.*

We know that the Seventh Pay Commission payouts started happening in August, and rural demand will revive after the Kharif crop is in later this year. We also know that government investments in infrastructure, especially roads and railways, will pick up as the year proceeds. One wonders what signal the IIP numbers dished out so far sends to policy-makers.

If fiscal and monetary policies have to be forward-looking rather than backward-looking, the IIP is a waste of time till it is completely rejigged with a new base year. Time to dump the old one ASAP.

The current IIP is a shame.

http://swarajyamag.com/economy/the-...-on-some-other-planet-not-grounded-in-reality

@Nilgiri Sir, your thoughts on this ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nilgiri

itachii said:


> *The IIP Is A Disgrace: It Is On Some Other Planet, Not Grounded In Reality*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will someone rid us of our meaningless Index of Industrial Production (IIP)? The index no longer serves any useful purpose, as it seems to signal nothing on which policies can be based.
> 
> Going by the IIP, Reserve Bank Governor Urjit Patel should be slashing interest rates regularly since the industry is in decline mode. But this scenario is impossible to confirm when one looks at anecdotal evidence from various industrial sectors.
> 
> The latest IIP, for August, tells us that industry de-grew again by 0.7 percent, after a negative growth of -2.5 percent in July. For the April-August period, the IIP reports -0.3 percent growth. In calendar 2016 (January-August), industry has reported negative growth in three of the eight months.
> 
> The April-August index tells us that manufacturing, which accounts for over 75 percent of the IIP, is dragging down the index, while mining and electricity are in positive territory, but their weights are 14 percent and 10 percent.
> 
> In terms of the use-based classification of goods (basic, intermediate, capital and consumption sectors), the drag is clearly in capital goods (-21.4 percent in April-August), which looks plausible, since the industry is deleveraging and there is enough capacity to handle any growth in demand. The industry is maximising existing capacity before investing. The investment cycle clearly is yet to turn.
> 
> But with just under 9 per cent weight in the IIP, the tail is wagging the dog. The capital goods sector seems to be single-handedly impacting the IIP’s growth. Clearly, the lumpiness of capital goods production is a problem area, but surely our statisticians can find a way to smoothen this number with better and more granular data collection? Thus while basic, intermediate and consumption goods show positive growth, the deep negative growth in capital goods is skewing the whole picture.
> 
> The reality is the economy is ticking positively even though investment is yet to pick up due to the death blow given to it in the UPA years, when the government cut capital expenditures and many big projects turned turtle, blotting the balance-sheets of both companies and banks.
> 
> *On the other hand, consider the robust numbers coming from several sectors. According to a Business Standard report today (11 October), passenger vehicles and two-wheelers grew at 17.8 percent and 20 percent plus in the July-September quarter, and airlines reported 23 percent growth in passenger traffic in April-August.
> 
> Indirect tax collections, another important indicator of the health of the economy, were up 26 percent in the first half of this fiscal (April-September), with excise revenues rising 46 percent and service tax 22 percent. Only customs duty grew by an anaemic 4.8 percent, which is indicative of the weak global trade environment.*
> 
> We know that the Seventh Pay Commission payouts started happening in August, and rural demand will revive after the Kharif crop is in later this year. We also know that government investments in infrastructure, especially roads and railways, will pick up as the year proceeds. One wonders what signal the IIP numbers dished out so far sends to policy-makers.
> 
> If fiscal and monetary policies have to be forward-looking rather than backward-looking, the IIP is a waste of time till it is completely rejigged with a new base year. Time to dump the old one ASAP.
> 
> The current IIP is a shame.
> 
> http://swarajyamag.com/economy/the-...-on-some-other-planet-not-grounded-in-reality
> 
> @Nilgiri Sir, your thoughts on this ?



Actually I talked about this quite a few times before in this thread. Have to go back a few pages:

https://defence.pk/threads/indian-economy-news-updates.27787/page-380#post-8581646

https://defence.pk/threads/indian-economy-news-updates.27787/page-382#post-8614777

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

itachii said:


> They did open a plant in India,



Any details on this plant?


----------



## Nilgiri

@PARIKRAMA @anant_s it may be of interest to you

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## itachii

Nilgiri said:


> Any details on this plant?



http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...-operations-in-india/articleshow/53793957.cms

This is the link that I found about the factory established by CCRC sir, the link says the factory works on maintenance and manufacturing of loco engines.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

@anant_s @PARIKRAMA @Ankit Kumar 002 @Vapnope @Arsalan @baajey @AndrewJin






@Bilal9 @Spring Onion

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## migflug

*Rosneft, two others to buy 97.4% in Essar Oil*
*At $12-bn valuation, this will be India's largest FDI; deal to be announced on Saturday
Dev Chatterjee October 14, 2016 Last Updated at 00:59 IST












1175

Russian oil major Rosneft, Singapore-based trading firm Trafigura and Russia-based financial investor UCP are all set to acquire a combined 97.4 per cent stake in Ruia-owned Essar Oil at a valuation of around $12 billion, including debt. The Ruias and a few other minority shareholders will be left with 2.6 per cent stake in the firm. 


READY RECKONER

Largest FDI in India at $12 bn
Equity valuation at around $7.5 bn
New investors to take over Essar Oil’s debt of arund $4.5 bn
Ruias to reduce Essar Group’s debt of Rs 88,000 cr (as of March 2016)
Rosneft to supply crude to Essar Oil
Essar Oil is a 20-mn tonne per annum refinery and has 2,200 retail outlets 
FY16 Ebitda at Rs 7,000 cr, estimated to rise to Rs 10,000 cr in FY17
After the sale, Essar Group to have interests in BPO, shipping, power and steel




The transaction will be announced in Goa on Saturday where Russian President Vladimir Putin would be attending the BRICS summit along with Prime Minister Narendra Modi, a top source in the Essar Group said. 

A board meeting of Rosneft, held in Moscow on Thursday, cleared the transaction to buy 49 per cent stake in Essar Oil, and, according to sources, the equity valuation would be around $7.5 billion. The other two investors, Trafigura and UCP, would buy 24.2 per cent stake each in the company. Bankers said the new investors will also take over Essar Oil’s debt of around $4.5 billion.

This transaction is expected to become the biggest foreign direct investment inflow into India, pipping Vodafone’s $11.7 billion investment in India.

When the company was delisted in December last year, the Ruias had paid 80 per cent premium to Essar Oil shareholders over the floor price that valued the company at Rs 39,000 crore ($6 billion).

The Ruias will be repaying Essar Group’s foreign debt from the proceeds of the sale, sources said.

The Rosneft deal was originally signed in July last year but ran into rough weather, as Indian banks were worried over the impact of the US sanctions on Russian companies.

The transaction is a win-win deal for both the Ruias and Rosneft, as it would help Essar Group to reduce its debt, which had crossed Rs 88,000 crore as of March this year. At the same time, Rosneft would be able to sell its crude oil produced in Russia to Essar Oil in India and then market it to Indian customers.

The transaction also marks the exit of the Ruias at a bumper profit after they sold their 33 per cent stake in Vodafone Essar to Vodafone Plc in July 2011 for $5.46 billion.

Apart from the 20-million tonne per annum refinery, the sale would include the Vadinar Power Company, two ports and 2,200 retail outlets, which are crucial for the refinery’s operations. 

The exit of the Ruias from Essar Oil ends a chapter for the group, which entered the business in the mid-1990s. The construction of the refinery was delayed for a considerable time due to cyclone and regulatory delays and it started commercial production in May 2008.

Interestingly, the financials of Essar Oil are looking up. It is expected to make an Ebitda (earnings before interest, tax, depreciation and amortisation) of Rs 10,000 crore in financial year 2016-17, compared to Rs 7,000 crore last financial year.

The Essar Group was under pressure from the banks to reduce its debt, which went up to Rs 88,000 crore in March this year. The group was planning to sell 30 per cent stake in Essar Steel but dropped the plan, as it could not find any takers. In the past few years, the group sold its US-based business process outsourcing (BPO) unit for $610 million, its Vodafone India stake for $5.46 billion and real estate, including an office complex in Bandra Kurla Complex in Mumbai, for Rs 2,700 crore.

While the group’s oil refining business did well, its steel business failed to make money due to falling steel prices, lack of gas supply from the Krishna-Godavari basin and damage to its Kirandul-Vizag slurry pipeline by Naxals in October 2011. The lack of gas supply brought down Essar Steel’s capacity utilisation at the Hazira plant to 40 per cent. The steel business has recovered this year on the back of the minimum import price imposed on cheap Chinese steel and increased gas supply.

After the sale of its profit-making refining business, the group will be left with BPO business, shipping, power and steel businesses.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ankit Kumar 002

Ministry of Shipping
14-October, 2016 15:35 IST

Germany to collaborate with India to improve rail connectivity of Indian ports : may also bring in technology for scrapping old vehicles; India ready for flex-fuel compatible automobiles 

The Minister of Road Transport & Highways and Shipping Shri Nitin Gadkari has said that India and Germany are all set to collaborate on projects for improving rail connectivity of Indian ports. He said the two countries will work together on projects worth Rs one lakh crore being implemented by the Indian Port Rail Corporation Ltd (IPRCL). The Minister held detailed discussions with his German counterpart and Infrastructure Minister Mr Alexander Dobrindt and his delegation in New Delhi today, regarding the modalities for such collaboration. Secretary Shipping Shri Rajive Kumar, Secretary Road Transport & Highways Shri Sanjay Mitra and other Senior Officers of the two Ministries were also present. Today’s meeting comes under the backdrop of an MoU signed between Indian Port Rail Corporation Ltd (IPRCL) and the German Railways Deutsche Bahn (DB) for cooperation on modernization of rail port connectivity and port rail facilities of Indian ports, during the Maritime India Summit earlier this year . For efficient evacuation of cargo from the Ports and to reduce logistics cost, last mile rail connectivity of Ports is extremely important. Indian port Rail Corporation Ltd. has been set up specifically to work in this area. 

It was proposed in today’s meeting to form groups with representatives of IPRCL and DB to identify areas of cooperation and potential projects, as also to identify cost effective new rail technologies that can be implemented. This would help bring in foreign investment and cost effective, environment friendly, innovative technology for the port rail connectivity projects. 

Shri Gadkari further informed that Germany has also been invited to cooperate in the development of inland waterways, including manufacturing of barges. 

In the transport sector, discussions were held on cooperation for developing vehicle scrapping capacity in India. India has invited Germany to share environment friendly technology for scrapping of old vehicles and also for processing of the waste thus generated. 

In what may be a major step towards reducing pollution, Shri Gadkari informed the German Minister that India has put in place all required regulations for the use of Flex-fuel like ethanol mixed with petrol. He said that German automobile manufacturers can be called upon to produce cars that can run on flex-fuel for India, like the ones being produced in Canada and USA. 

Shri Gadkari has expressed confidence and hope that the cooperation between the two countries will grow even further in the times to come. 

***


UM/NP/MS 
(Release ID :151656)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ankit Kumar 002

Ministry of Shipping14-October, 2016 15:35 IST
Germany to collaborate with India to improve rail connectivity of Indian ports : may also bring in technology for scrapping old vehicles; India ready for flex-fuel compatible automobiles 

The Minister of Road Transport & Highways and Shipping Shri Nitin Gadkari has said that India and Germany are all set to collaborate on projects for improving rail connectivity of Indian ports. He said the two countries will work together on projects worth Rs one lakh crore being implemented by the Indian Port Rail Corporation Ltd (IPRCL). The Minister held detailed discussions with his German counterpart and Infrastructure Minister Mr Alexander Dobrindt and his delegation in New Delhi today, regarding the modalities for such collaboration. Secretary Shipping Shri Rajive Kumar, Secretary Road Transport & Highways Shri Sanjay Mitra and other Senior Officers of the two Ministries were also present. Today’s meeting comes under the backdrop of an MoU signed between Indian Port Rail Corporation Ltd (IPRCL) and the German Railways Deutsche Bahn (DB) for cooperation on modernization of rail port connectivity and port rail facilities of Indian ports, during the Maritime India Summit earlier this year . For efficient evacuation of cargo from the Ports and to reduce logistics cost, last mile rail connectivity of Ports is extremely important. Indian port Rail Corporation Ltd. has been set up specifically to work in this area. 

It was proposed in today’s meeting to form groups with representatives of IPRCL and DB to identify areas of cooperation and potential projects, as also to identify cost effective new rail technologies that can be implemented. This would help bring in foreign investment and cost effective, environment friendly, innovative technology for the port rail connectivity projects. 

Shri Gadkari further informed that Germany has also been invited to cooperate in the development of inland waterways, including manufacturing of barges. 

In the transport sector, discussions were held on cooperation for developing vehicle scrapping capacity in India. India has invited Germany to share environment friendly technology for scrapping of old vehicles and also for processing of the waste thus generated. 

In what may be a major step towards reducing pollution, Shri Gadkari informed the German Minister that India has put in place all required regulations for the use of Flex-fuel like ethanol mixed with petrol. He said that German automobile manufacturers can be called upon to produce cars that can run on flex-fuel for India, like the ones being produced in Canada and USA. 

Shri Gadkari has expressed confidence and hope that the cooperation between the two countries will grow even further in the times to come. 

***


UM/NP/MS 
(Release ID :151656)


----------



## Ankit Kumar 002

*India Germany Railway Cooperation*

Ministry of Railways
14-October, 2016 17:05 IST

Indian Railway Minister holds discussions with the visiting German Transport Minister 

Indian Railways and German Railways to set up a working group on safety
German government agrees to positively consider the request of Indian Railway Minister to extend Germany - sponsored high Speed rail study of Mysore-Bangalore-Chennai corridor to Vijayawada city in Andhra Pradesh
The Indian Railways and a German Railway company together to focus on many areas of cooperation in Rail sector
Union Minister of Railways, Govt. of India Shri Suresh Prabhakar Prabhu today here held discussions with the visiting German Federal Minister of Transport and Digital Infrastructure Mr. Alexander Dobrindt at Rail Bhavan, the Headquarters. Of Indian Ministry of Railways. Mr. Alexander Dobrindt is on an official visit to India from 12-14 October, 2016 especially on an invitation from the Indian Railway Minister. The two sides were accompanied by their respective delegations during the bilateral talks.

The visit of the German Minister is a follow up visit to the visit of Shri Suresh Prabhu to Germany in April, 2016 whereat a Protocol with German Federal Minister of Transport and Digital Infrastructure Mr. Alexander Dobrindt was signed to intensify the cooperation in rail sector between two countries.

The two sides held wide ranging discussions on many specific areas of mutual interest in rail sector. The areas include speed raising, capacity increase of passenger & goods transport lines, safety, energy efficient rail operations, education & training, high speed rail, standards & norms and station development.

On the suggestion of Indian Railway Minister, it was decided that a joint working group of Indian Railways and German Railways will be formed to work on safety in rail operations with a view to help in the “Zero Accident Mission” of Indian Railways. The Working Group would look into the training, technology and processes for improving the safety. This Working Group on Safety would be a deliverable on Inter-Government Consultations tentatively planned in Berlin in May, 2017. The German Minister also extended invite to Indian Railway officials to visit Germany to see their technology and safety systems.
In a significant suggestion, the Indian Railway Minister requested the German side for extending their proposal of high speed(300 kmph +) rail study of Mysore -Bangalore –Chennai Corridor to Vijayawada city of the important State of Andhra Pradesh also. It was pointed out that High Speed Rail Connectivity through Mysore -Banglore –Chennai-Vijayawada Corridor will give boost to the regional development and will link the important States of Southern India. The German Minister acknowledged this request of extending scope of study to include Vijayawada and assured to look into this positively. The study which is fully funded by German Government is likely to start from January, 2017.

The Indian Railway Minister emphasised on Station Redevelopment Programme of Indian Railways along with development of Smart Cities in India. The German Minister welcomed this idea and offered German cooperation on this matter.
The German side expressed willingness to undertake feasibility study on speed upgradation on the existing Indian Railway network. The two sides decided to discuss this issue further and finalize the Railway Corridor for this kind of study.

The Chairman, Indian Railway Board Shri A.K. Mital mentioned for cooperation in improving staff productivity on Indian Railways.
The two sides also agreed that Indian Railways and DB Engineering & Consultancy (wholly owned subsidiary of Deutsche Bahn-DB, the German Railway) together will focus on the following areas of cooperation : -
i. Freight operations (including cross-border transport, automotive transport and logistics)
ii. Passenger operations (including high-speed and cross-border traffic)
iii. Infrastructure building and management (including dedicated freight corridors and development of passenger stations)
iv. Development of a modern, competitive railway organization (including the improvement of organizational structures)
v. IT solutions for railway operations, marketing and sales as well as administrative purposes
vi. Any other area which may be mutually agreed in writing between the two parties.

The Indian Side included Mr. A K Mital, CRB, Mr. Achal Khare, Adv./infra, Mr. Naveen Kumar Shukla, Adv/Mobility, Mr. Rajeev Chaudhary, Adv/L&A, Mr G V L Satyakumar, EDPP, Mr S B Bhamu, ED Sig Dev, Mr. S K Saha, EDEE Dev, Mr. Sandeep Srivastava, Dir Plg Spl, Mr. Nitin Choudhary, EDME (dev), Mr. Randir Kumar Jaiswal, JS/EW/MEA, Mr. Abhishek Dubey, US/EW/MEA while the German delegation included Dr. Johann Bertl, Head of the Minister's Office, Mr. Sebastian Hille, Head of the Press and Communications, Ms. Petra Bethge, Head of the International Relations & Foreign Trade Department, Mr. Wolfgang Küpper, Head of Rail Division Policy, Mr. Karsten Geburtig, Deputy Head of Division International Relations and Foreign Trade, Ms. Sarah Weber, Translator, Mr. Wolfram Neuhöfer, EBA, Dr. Jochen Eickholt, CEO Siemens Mobility, Mr. Sunil Mathur, Siemens India, Dr. Andre Zeug, Chairman, Deutsche Bahn Station & Service AG, Dr. Jens Gräfer, International Business Division, Deutsche Bahn AG, Mr. Ralf Kersting, Vice President, DIHK, H.E. Dr. Martin Ney, The Ambassador of the Federal Republic of Germany, Mrs. Yasmin Sadeghi, Counsellor for Transport & Digital Infrastructure, German Embassy. 
BACKGROUNDER

· On 5th October, 2015, a Joint Declaration of Intent (JDI) was signed on the Development of the Cooperation in the Field of Railways between the Federal Ministry of Transport and Digital Infrastructure of the Federal Republic of Germany and the Ministry of Railways, India during the visit of German Chancellor to India. In this JDI, German side has shown willingness to conduct a study on the feasibility of High Speed Rail in India.

· In April 2016, Minister for Railways, Shri Suresh Prabhu visited Germany and signed a Protocol with German Federal Minister of Transport and Digital Infrastructure Mr. Alexander Dobrindt, to intensify the cooperation in rail sector between two countries.

· On 31st May, 2016, during meeting in Rail Bhavan, between Chairman Railway Board and visiting State Secretary, Ministry of Transport and Digital Infrastructure, Germany, Mr. Michael, it was decided that Germany will conduct feasibility study for High Speed Rail of Chennai – Bangalore - Mysore section.

· On 13th October, 2016, a meeting of the Working Group of both the countries has been conducted at Rail Bhavan to discuss these matters.

· On 14th October, 2016, Indian Railway Minister Suresh Prabhakar Prabhu held discussions with visiting German Federal Minister of Transport and Digital Infrastructure Mr. Alexander Dobrindt in Rail Bhavan.
AKS/DK

(Release ID :151666)

@anant_s

What solutions do Germany offer in HSR?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anant_s

Ankit Kumar 002 said:


> What solutions do Germany offer in HSR?


Intercity Express Derivatives.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

Electronic Products Policy will now focus on exports: Arvind Panagariya

New Delhi: NITI Aayog, the government’s premier think tank, has junked its first dedicated ‘Make in India Strategy for Electronic Products’ and has floated another policy that is more export-oriented and favours developing coastal economic zones. 

The previous policy paper had faced opposition from the Ministry of Electronics & Information Technology as well as reservations from other stakeholders mainly because of its domestic focus and its emphasis on semiconductors. 

“They had floated a policy paper once that never went forward since many people had reservations on it,” a senior ministry official told ET on condition of anonymity. The official added that the ministry is, however, fully supportive of the second draft paper submitted by the think tank. “They are talking of port-based electronic manufacturing clusters. They seem to have discussed it with the industry and then floated the paper. It’s a good paper, which nicely analyses the prospects. We are fully supportive of it. However, it is still a policy paper and may take some time to take shape,” the official said. 

“The idea is to promote greater exports of electronics and drive larger investments. We have achieved a certain level in terms of manufacturing so far and this will take it to the next level.” India’s domestic consumption of electronics hardware was $63.6 billion in 2014-15, with imports accounting for 58% of the total. NITI Aayog had initially come out with a draft policy that sought to attract global electronic manufacturers to set up units in India and give a push to Prime Minister Narendra Modi’s pet project, Make in India. 






The draft policy suggested a 10-year tax holiday for companies investing over $1 billion in electronics manufacturing or creating 20,000 jobs in India. It has now been shelved in favour of the proposal to set up coastal economic zones for labour-intensive sectors in the country, much along the lines of China, to enable manufacturers to tap overseas markets without much difficulty. 

“We are not pursuing the electronics policy as the Aayog is pushing for comprehensive coastal economic zones, which would serve the purpose and would be a better option,” Aayog vice chairman Arvind Panagariya told ET. Besides, the think tank was of the view that the sector needed an export-oriented strategy to cater to the global market, which exceeds $2 trillion. 

NITI suggested that the country needs to forge free-trade agreements to create duty-free markets for electronic goods. It had said India’s current approach with respect to such agreements is defensive because it is a bigger importer of electronic products than an exporter. An industry official said the policy paper could not fructify since it talked about investments from semiconductor companies, something that appears impossible to pursue at the moment.

http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...ts-arvind-panagariya/articleshow/54887406.cms

@PARIKRAMA @anant_s @itachii

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## itachii

Nilgiri said:


> The draft policy suggested a 10-year tax holiday for companies investing over $1 billion in electronics manufacturing or creating 20,000 jobs in India.



I read about this plan 3-4 months back and it sounded like a good approach sir, lets see how the new draft policy turns out. Once the ecosystem of electronics is established within the country, we will see our own LG and samsung growing up..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## itachii

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/787343896971882496
*Chinese phonemakers to explore 'Make in India' opportunities*
_
Government's policy and new tax rules have encouraged electronic product manufacturing in the country, mainly mobile phones._

Chinese mobile phone companies with their Indian counterparts will hold three-day joint summit starting October 22 here with around 20 firms having interest in setting up their manufacturing units in the country. 

"We have seen huge interest of Chinese for making their products in India. In the upcoming summit, we are expecting large participation. Around 20 mobile phone firms, mostly component suppliers and contract manufacturers, have already expressed interest in manufacturing their products in India," ICA National President Pankaj Mohindroo told PTI. 

Government's policy and new tax rules have encouraged electronic product manufacturing in the country, mainly mobile phones. Mobile handset manufacturing activity witnessed a staggering approximately 200 per cent growth in value terms during 2015-16 compared to 2014-15. *Manufacturing rose to around USD 9 billion during 2015-16 from USD 3 billion in 2014-15. In volume terms manufacturing grew by around 90 per cent in from 60 mn units in 2014-15 to 110 mn units in 2015-16*, according to Indian Cellular Association (ICA). Some of the big names that started manufacturing in India include Foxconn, Wistron, Pegatron, Delta, Flextronics, Xiaomi, Huawei, LeEco, Vivo and Compal. 

"*We expect new companies like Techno and firms involved in mobile screens, camera, antenna, battery to set-up their plants as we enter in to next phase of mobile manufacturing,*" Mohindroo, who chairs Fast Track Task Force (FTTF) on mobile manufacturing, said. The FTTF , set -up under the Ministry of Electronics and IT (MEITY), has set a production target of 500 million mobile handsets with establishment of a sizable components industry worth USD 8 billion and generate 1.5 million jobs. 

"The event is expected to drive forward the vision to establish India as the Global manufacturing hub for mobile handsets and components. The government is fully committed to establish a robust mobile handset manufacturing ecosystem, as this remains at the heart of the Digital India vision," MEITY Additional Secretary Ajay Kumar said.

The summit is being organised by ICA in association with Chinese media platform company Shoujibao. "We are wholeheartedly responding to Prime Minister Narendra Modi's invitation to Chinese companies to be part of 'Make in India' mission and would contribute in making India a global manufacturing hub for mobile handsets and components," Wu, Mobile World (Shoujibao) Founder & CEO Wu said.

Read more at: http://www.moneycontrol.com/news/ec...rtunities_7606141.html?utm_source=ref_article

@Nilgiri

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## itachii

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/786231285605928960

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nilgiri

itachii said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/786231285605928960



Its the kind of low key news that chest thumpers from our neighbours like to ignore 

I am hoping the ever increasing consumption of electronics and new electronic policy will bring more OEM component production to India along with the great assembly that is happening now. 

This will be the crucial industry for Modi to focus on for MII in this term.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Echo_419

Nilgiri said:


> Its the kind of low key news that chest thumpers from our neighbours like to ignore
> 
> I am hoping the ever increasing consumption of electronics and new electronic policy will bring more OEM component production to India along with the great assembly that is happening now.
> 
> This will be the crucial industry for Modi to focus on for MII in this term.



They need to increase domestic R&D too, the whole system starting from the universities needs to be reformed

http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...igenous-electric-bus/articleshow/54894000.cms

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ashok321

Samsung to pump Rs 1,970 crore to boost Noida facility capacity

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...s-up-five-committees/articleshow/54907207.cms

To restore credibility of GDP, inflation and IIP data, Modi government sets up five committees

NEW DELHI: The government has begun a mammoth exercise to overhaul the system of collecting key statistics on inflation, industrial production, consumption and employment to restore the credibility of official economic data, which took a severe beating after a new series of national accounts was released last year. 

In a wholesale clean-up attempt, five committees have been set up to review data for GDP estimates, provide for mechanisms to ensure “data integrity” and come up with industry-wise and geography-wise disaggregated data – something that is not available in the current system. 

The committee on financial sector statistics is headed by Ravindra Dholakia, a member of the newly constituted Monetary Policy Committee. 

“These committees are expected to cover the requirement of statistics for estimation of GDP, data governance for quality, timelines and credibility of collected data and derived estimates, provide for data integrity and audit trials of a National Statistical System,” the Ministry of Statistics and Programme Implementation said in a directive. 

The exercise, according to National Statistical Commission Chairman RB Barman, will make monitoring the performance evaluation of data more effective. 

“The enhanced transparency that will be available will go a long way for re-ensuring the credibility of the National Statistical System. A focused attention on district-level statistics will also serve the needs of the Human Development Index,” he said. 

Through the committees, which are chaired by experts from various institutes, the commission also wants to put the fiscal statistics of the government – expenditure and revenue – in a centralised repository. 

The committees have been set up when the statistics office is struggling with persistent doubts about the new series of national accounts that had puzzled even Chief Economic Adviser Arvind Subramanian and former Reserve Bank of India Governor Raghuram Rajan. 

The new series of national accounts, which changed the methodology of estimating output from the internationally followed factor cost to market prices, bumped up growth for FY14 to 6.9% from 5% estimated under the earlier methodology. 

The new series continues to be questioned even now for the over 7% growth being out of sync with industrial production, among other indicators. 

The Index of Industrial Production reported a 2.4% expansion in FY16, while GDP grew 7.6%, inviting many questions. 

The statistics office is also preparing the back-series data from FY05 to FY12 with the revised base of 2011-12 to explain this sharp upward revision in growth, as previous explanations have not satisfied doubts. 

The Ravindra Dholakia committee is entrusted with the responsibility of reviewing the existing system of data collection and suggest measures for an integrated system to capture granular data and a mechanism to provide estimates at the state level. 

The panel on online reporting system is supposed to review data collection methods for core statistics, including inflation and industrial production, and has been delegated the task of recommending measures for automated online collection of such data for “improving quality and timelines.” 

Data-collecting agencies of the government such as the Central Statistics Office, National Sample Survey Office and Directorate General of Commercial Intelligence and Statistics, too, have been covered. 

The group on analytics will review their existing systems of data collection, collation and dissemination and survey the best practices for the repository of the National Statistical System. 

Barman explained that data on the government and the corporate sector, which cover more than half of the GDP, can be collected and validated online. Similarly, data on household sector and non-profit institutions, which is collected by way of sample surveys, can be scrutinised using advanced processing systems. 

*



*
@itachii @proud_indian @kadamba-warrior @anant_s @PARIKRAMA @ranjeet 

Long overdue and very welcome!

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ashok321

Ashok Leyland unveils first Made-in-India electric bus


----------



## Echo_419

Nilgiri said:


> http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...s-up-five-committees/articleshow/54907207.cms
> 
> To restore credibility of GDP, inflation and IIP data, Modi government sets up five committees
> 
> NEW DELHI: The government has begun a mammoth exercise to overhaul the system of collecting key statistics on inflation, industrial production, consumption and employment to restore the credibility of official economic data, which took a severe beating after a new series of national accounts was released last year.
> 
> In a wholesale clean-up attempt, five committees have been set up to review data for GDP estimates, provide for mechanisms to ensure “data integrity” and come up with industry-wise and geography-wise disaggregated data – something that is not available in the current system.
> 
> The committee on financial sector statistics is headed by Ravindra Dholakia, a member of the newly constituted Monetary Policy Committee.
> 
> “These committees are expected to cover the requirement of statistics for estimation of GDP, data governance for quality, timelines and credibility of collected data and derived estimates, provide for data integrity and audit trials of a National Statistical System,” the Ministry of Statistics and Programme Implementation said in a directive.
> 
> The exercise, according to National Statistical Commission Chairman RB Barman, will make monitoring the performance evaluation of data more effective.
> 
> “The enhanced transparency that will be available will go a long way for re-ensuring the credibility of the National Statistical System. A focused attention on district-level statistics will also serve the needs of the Human Development Index,” he said.
> 
> Through the committees, which are chaired by experts from various institutes, the commission also wants to put the fiscal statistics of the government – expenditure and revenue – in a centralised repository.
> 
> The committees have been set up when the statistics office is struggling with persistent doubts about the new series of national accounts that had puzzled even Chief Economic Adviser Arvind Subramanian and former Reserve Bank of India Governor Raghuram Rajan.
> 
> The new series of national accounts, which changed the methodology of estimating output from the internationally followed factor cost to market prices, bumped up growth for FY14 to 6.9% from 5% estimated under the earlier methodology.
> 
> The new series continues to be questioned even now for the over 7% growth being out of sync with industrial production, among other indicators.
> 
> The Index of Industrial Production reported a 2.4% expansion in FY16, while GDP grew 7.6%, inviting many questions.
> 
> The statistics office is also preparing the back-series data from FY05 to FY12 with the revised base of 2011-12 to explain this sharp upward revision in growth, as previous explanations have not satisfied doubts.
> 
> The Ravindra Dholakia committee is entrusted with the responsibility of reviewing the existing system of data collection and suggest measures for an integrated system to capture granular data and a mechanism to provide estimates at the state level.
> 
> The panel on online reporting system is supposed to review data collection methods for core statistics, including inflation and industrial production, and has been delegated the task of recommending measures for automated online collection of such data for “improving quality and timelines.”
> 
> Data-collecting agencies of the government such as the Central Statistics Office, National Sample Survey Office and Directorate General of Commercial Intelligence and Statistics, too, have been covered.
> 
> The group on analytics will review their existing systems of data collection, collation and dissemination and survey the best practices for the repository of the National Statistical System.
> 
> Barman explained that data on the government and the corporate sector, which cover more than half of the GDP, can be collected and validated online. Similarly, data on household sector and non-profit institutions, which is collected by way of sample surveys, can be scrutinised using advanced processing systems.
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> @itachii @proud_indian @kadamba-warrior @anant_s @PARIKRAMA @ranjeet
> 
> Long overdue and very welcome!



The pace of change is picking up speed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

TCS is no longer India’s largest IT company as Infosys takes the lead


----------



## Nilgiri

There will be four slabs of GST rates; FM Arun Jaitley says consensus reached on compensating states for revenue loss. 

@anant_s @PARIKRAMA @proud_indian @kadamba-warrior @itachii @ranjeet @Echo_419 @Ryuzaki @Ankit Kumar 002

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

Five different rate structures were presented to GST Council: FM Arun Jaitley 

Read more at:
http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...ofinterest&utm_medium=text&utm_campaign=cppst

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nilgiri

Reforms cut risk, drive up highway construction: CRISIL

http://www.business-standard.com/ar...e-up-highway-construction-116101700685_1.html

Thanks to a healthy growth in traffic and reforms allowing developers to divest 100 per cent equity in projects two years after completion of construction, high-risk road projects in the sector came down by 13 per cent in FY16, compared to the previous year, an analysis showed.

According to the analysis -– done by CRISIL on 85 under-construction and 104 operational build-operate-transfer (BOT) and annuity projects awarded by the NationalHighways Authority of India (NHAI), spanning 16,600 km -– refinancing of debt by low-cost, longer-tenure loans played a big role in credit improvement of these projects.

The risks pertain to completion of under-construction projects and the debt-servicing ability of operational ones. The pace of construction also improved from an average 4.3 km a day in FY15 to six km in FY16.

Of the 104 operational projects, there was an 18 per cent reduction in both length (to 2,700 km) and outstanding debt (to Rs 19,650 crore) of high-risk operational BOT projects, compared with FY15. Consequently, 65 per cent of the operational portfolio had a debt service coverage ratio of 1x, compared with 55 per cent a year ago.

According to CRISIL, over the next two years, stronger developers will be able to raise funds for their under-construction portfolio through stake sales in their operational portfolio and from investment trusts. However, weaker developers still face a funding gap of Rs 6,300 crore, equivalent to three-fourth of funds required for their existing portfolio.

CRISIL Research Director Ajay Srinivasan said: “The material improvement in the pace of execution can be attributed to policy reforms by NHAI and facilitation by the government, which is also reducing delays. Given this, we expect the average construction per day for NHAI projects to nearly double to 11 km by FY18.”






The key policy reforms initiated include easing of the clearances process, ensuring 80 per cent land acquisition before the award of projects, premium rescheduling, allowing developers to fully exit operational road projects and introduction of the hybrid annuity model. Given that these reforms are largely aimed at reducing risk, private participation is set to pick up.

On reforms in land acquisition, CRISIL noted that of the 40 projects tendered by NHAI during 2015 and 2016 (calendar years), a large portion of the land was already in place at the time of tendering.

Within the 85 under-construction BOT projects, there has been a 10 per cent decline. As much as 4,600 km of projects are still in the high-risk category because delays in land acquisition and approvals have increased costs by 20 per cent or Rs 11,000 crore, and the financial health of sponsors remains weak. These stuck projects were largely awarded between FY09 and FY12 and the mitigation options for them include a one-time fund infusion through NHAI loans, and a change in sponsor.

CRISIL Ratings Director Sushmita Majumdar said: “Of the 4,600-km, high-risk, under-construction projects, 1,400 km have reached the provisional commercial operations date stage, but are still unviable due to cost overruns and weak sponsors. These projects need a whopping 60 per cent revenue growth to meet debt-servicing requirements. Refinancing, debt restructuring, premium deferment or acquisition by a stronger sponsor are the only solutions.”

The hybrid annuity model has a lot of potential since the developer is fully insulated from traffic risk and partly from inflation and interest rate risks. The award of projects through this mode would kick-start private-sector participation, as 60 per cent of the funding for these projects would need to be arranged by developers. However, bidding aggression on project cost and operations parameters, and funding mix for hybrid annuity projects need to be closely monitored. CRISILindicates around one-quarter of the projects awarded so far could face challenge in debt-servicing.

@Abingdonboy

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Dungeness

Nilgiri said:


> http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...s-up-five-committees/articleshow/54907207.cms
> 
> To restore credibility of GDP, inflation and IIP data, Modi government sets up five committees
> 
> NEW DELHI: The government has begun a mammoth exercise to overhaul the system of collecting key statistics on inflation, industrial production, consumption and employment to restore the credibility of official economic data, which took a severe beating after a new series of national accounts was released last year.
> 
> In a wholesale clean-up attempt, five committees have been set up to review data for GDP estimates, provide for mechanisms to ensure “data integrity” and come up with industry-wise and geography-wise disaggregated data – something that is not available in the current system.
> 
> The committee on financial sector statistics is headed by Ravindra Dholakia, a member of the newly constituted Monetary Policy Committee.
> 
> “These committees are expected to cover the requirement of statistics for estimation of GDP, data governance for quality, timelines and credibility of collected data and derived estimates, provide for data integrity and audit trials of a National Statistical System,” the Ministry of Statistics and Programme Implementation said in a directive.
> 
> The exercise, according to National Statistical Commission Chairman RB Barman, will make monitoring the performance evaluation of data more effective.
> 
> “The enhanced transparency that will be available will go a long way for re-ensuring the credibility of the National Statistical System. A focused attention on district-level statistics will also serve the needs of the Human Development Index,” he said.
> 
> Through the committees, which are chaired by experts from various institutes, the commission also wants to put the fiscal statistics of the government – expenditure and revenue – in a centralised repository.
> 
> The committees have been set up when the statistics office is struggling with persistent doubts about the new series of national accounts that had puzzled even Chief Economic Adviser Arvind Subramanian and former Reserve Bank of India Governor Raghuram Rajan.
> 
> The new series of national accounts, which changed the methodology of estimating output from the internationally followed factor cost to market prices, bumped up growth for FY14 to 6.9% from 5% estimated under the earlier methodology.
> 
> The new series continues to be questioned even now for the over 7% growth being out of sync with industrial production, among other indicators.
> 
> The Index of Industrial Production reported a 2.4% expansion in FY16, while GDP grew 7.6%, inviting many questions.
> 
> The statistics office is also preparing the back-series data from FY05 to FY12 with the revised base of 2011-12 to explain this sharp upward revision in growth, as previous explanations have not satisfied doubts.
> 
> The Ravindra Dholakia committee is entrusted with the responsibility of reviewing the existing system of data collection and suggest measures for an integrated system to capture granular data and a mechanism to provide estimates at the state level.
> 
> The panel on online reporting system is supposed to review data collection methods for core statistics, including inflation and industrial production, and has been delegated the task of recommending measures for automated online collection of such data for “improving quality and timelines.”
> 
> Data-collecting agencies of the government such as the Central Statistics Office, National Sample Survey Office and Directorate General of Commercial Intelligence and Statistics, too, have been covered.
> 
> The group on analytics will review their existing systems of data collection, collation and dissemination and survey the best practices for the repository of the National Statistical System.
> 
> Barman explained that data on the government and the corporate sector, which cover more than half of the GDP, can be collected and validated online. Similarly, data on household sector and non-profit institutions, which is collected by way of sample surveys, can be scrutinised using advanced processing systems.
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> @itachii @proud_indian @kadamba-warrior @anant_s @PARIKRAMA @ranjeet
> 
> Long overdue and very welcome!




Indian Gov doesn't believe its own data?


----------



## Nilgiri

Dungeness said:


> Indian Gov doesn't believe its own data?



This administration is finally intent on fixing the statistical framework continued by the previous one for way too long. The sampling rates of IIP for certain items and their weightages are quite ludicrous.

The main problem was that the GDP methodology was changed (to become more in line with international IMF standards) but no addresing of other economy metrics was done in similar fashion to keep up (esp GVA format), so in effect a lot of them are still only relevant for the older factor cost growth rate at the previous base year level (when say the rubber cable sampling rate and weight was fixed) leading to terrible volatility in those figures they are part of now (seeing how the industrial makeup of the country is very different now from the base year snapshot).

This should have been done earlier by this administration, but they are at least far less slow than the previous administration which had effectively more than 6 years or so from when I first remember the consultations with the IMF starting on GVA standardisation.

Also this administration has had more on this plate, the massive utility of more accurate numbers is planning for future long term programs....but there was so many immediate things they definitely had to fix first. Glad they are finally getting around to it.

The dream is to have a constantly updated "dynamic" system that is able to keep up with a fast changing economy. This is especially important with the upcoming GST. The technology framework will be there to feed into this data analysis in a big way.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nilgiri



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ashok321

*Army inducts customised hi-tech coaches for troops*


http://www.thehindu.com/news/cities...ches-for-troops/article9242165.ece?ref=tpnews


*





The rakes will have on-board power generator, RO plants and bio-toilets*








The Indian Army last week inducted customised coaches designed and developed by the Integral Coach Factory (ICF) here for military operations. The coaches built with facilities such as on-board power generator, reverse osmosis plants and bio-toilets will be part of exclusive military trains transporting defence personnel and equipment.

The Ministry of Defence had placed an order for 40 Two-Tier AC coaches and 32 Pantry Cars or Military Langars at a cost of Rs. 250 crore.

According to defence sources, Lt. Gen. Rakesh Kumar Sharma, Director-General (Operation Logistic & Strategic Movement) inspected the coaches at the ICF last week and expressed satisfaction over the quality and prompt delivery.

“This is the first time that we have procured custom-made coaches that suit our requirements. The 46-berth AC coaches have emergency evacuation facility in all windows and the two doors to the air conditioned portion can be operated both inward and outward. There are two RO plants in each coach.

The Military Langar has an on-board 75 KV generator, deep freezer and utensil washer.

The Periodic Overhauling of the coaches would be done by the railways.

“The coaches are the first of its kind in military operations. Keeping in mind the requirement of defence personnel, these coaches were specifically designed to enhance the comfort level of troops on the move,” the official said.

*

*

*
*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ryuzaki

*India's September Exports Up By 5%, Imports Down By Nearly 3%*

http://www.forbes.com/sites/timwors...p-by-5-imports-down-by-nearly-3/#717af89437ad

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

Ryuzaki said:


> *India's September Exports Up By 5%, Imports Down By Nearly 3%*
> 
> http://www.forbes.com/sites/timwors...p-by-5-imports-down-by-nearly-3/#717af89437ad



Will need more months before we can say its sustained recovery. I am optimistic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## migflug

*India’s rooftop solar capacity crosses 1 GW: Bridge To India report*
India has added 513 MW of rooftop solar capacity over the past 12 months, a growth of 113%, taking total installed capacity to 1,020 MW or 1 GW

Shailaja Sharma





India has a target of setting up 100 GW of solar capacity by 2022. Of this, 40 GW is to come from rooftop solar and 60 GW from grid connected solar projects. Photo: Bloomberg

*Mumbai:* India’s rooftop solar market has added capacity at the fastest pace this year and crossed 1 gigawatt (GW) in total installed capacity, according to Bridge To India, a renewable energy-focused consultancy and research firm.

*India has added 513 megawatt (MW) of rooftop solar capacity over the past 12 months, a growth of 113%, taking total installed capacity to 1,020 MW or 1 GW, Bridge To India said in a report on Wednesday.*

*The rooftop sector is expected to reach a total capacity of 12.7 GW by 2021. The cost of rooftop solar has fallen by 12% per annum for the last four years.*

India has a target of setting up 100 GW of solar capacity by 2022. Of this, 40 GW is to come from rooftop solar and 60 GW from grid connected solar projects.

“Rooftop solar has been a side-story in the Indian solar sector so far but that is beginning to change now. The sector is growing rapidly and beginning to realise its potential thanks largely to increasing cost competitiveness of rooftop solar power versus grid power,” said Vinay Rustagi, managing director, Bridge To India.

CleanMax Solar, Amplus Solar, Cleantech Solar, Azure Power, Rays Power Experts and Hero Future Energies are some of the leading companies offering rooftop solar projects.

“We expect rooftop solar to outpace growth in the utility solar market in the coming years. The government has announced attractive policies such as net metering, subsidies for select customers and cheaper debt financing for the sector although there is huge scope for improvement on every front,” Rustagi said.

Tamil Nadu, Maharashtra and Gujarat are the states leading in total installed capacity of the rooftop sector.

*India’s total solar capacity has crossed 9 GW, of this rooftop solar is 1 GW.*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ryuzaki

*India’s steel production grows 8.5% in September *

KOLKATA: India’s steel production grew 8.5% to 7.8 million tonne (mt) in September 2016 compared to 7.2 mt in September 2015 even as Asia’s steel output went up 3.7% to 92.5 mt during September over the same month last year. 

Read more at:
http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...ofinterest&utm_medium=text&utm_campaign=cppst



Read more at:
http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...ofinterest&utm_medium=text&utm_campaign=cppst

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Soumitra

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/789474509686394884

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

Ryuzaki said:


> *India’s steel production grows 8.5% in September *
> 
> KOLKATA: India’s steel production grew 8.5% to 7.8 million tonne (mt) in September 2016 compared to 7.2 mt in September 2015 even as Asia’s steel output went up 3.7% to 92.5 mt during September over the same month last year.
> 
> Read more at:
> http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...ofinterest&utm_medium=text&utm_campaign=cppst
> 
> 
> 
> Read more at:
> http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...ofinterest&utm_medium=text&utm_campaign=cppst



2 more years of such growth and we should reach or surpass the 100 million tonne production in one year and will be close to overtaking Japan as number 2 producer.

https://www.worldsteel.org/statistics/crude-steel-production0.html

@Bilal9 @PARIKRAMA @anant_s

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nilgiri

@That Guy

Part 2 of that video you posted earlier has been uploaded:






Overall its done quite well and I agree with it overall.

Here is part 1 for all those that missed it:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ryuzaki

State wise national patent applications filed 2014-1015

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Echo_419

Ryuzaki said:


> State wise national patent applications filed 2014-1015



Look at the Intellectual powerhouse of Kerala

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ryuzaki

Echo_419 said:


> Look at the Intellectual powerhouse of Kerala



Simply being educated is not good enough,you must apply your education

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nilgiri

@anant_s @AndrewJin

Some nice visuals of Darjeeling Steam train and the tea estates:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anant_s

Nilgiri said:


> @anant_s @AndrewJin
> 
> Some nice visuals of Darjeeling Steam train and the tea estates:



am going to Darjeeling next month, hope to capture some pictures of this iconic train.





For me DHR always evokes pleasant picture of Sharmila Tagore and that ageless song 




Hill Railway, Sharmila, Kishore and SD Burman....
BLISS!

@Joe Shearer @jbgt90

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nilgiri

anant_s said:


> am going to Darjeeling next month, hope to capture some pictures of this iconic train.
> View attachment 345874
> 
> 
> For me DHR always evokes pleasant picture of Sharmila Tagore and that ageless song
> View attachment 345876
> 
> Hill Railway, Sharmila, Kishore and SD Burman....
> BLISS!
> 
> @Joe Shearer @jbgt90



Yes Darjeeling toy train is certainly the queen of our dreams

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Joe Shearer

anant_s said:


> am going to Darjeeling next month, hope to capture some pictures of this iconic train.
> View attachment 345874
> 
> 
> For me DHR always evokes pleasant picture of Sharmila Tagore and that ageless song
> View attachment 345876
> 
> Hill Railway, Sharmila, Kishore and SD Burman....
> BLISS!
> 
> @Joe Shearer @jbgt90



Brings back memories of riding it. You can walk along it on some of the steeper bits, when the train slows down to a crawl. Gorkha studs make it a point to jump off and jump on. Take some pictures of the Batasia Loop if you can, please.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sine Nomine

Joe Shearer said:


> Brings back memories of riding it. You can walk along it on some of the steeper bits, when the train slows down to a crawl. Gorkha studs make it a point to jump off and jump on. Take some pictures of the Batasia Loop if you can, please.


That is place where I will like to go before leaving that world.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soumitra




----------



## Joe Shearer

قناص said:


> That is place where I will like to go before leaving that world.



I really hope that the day will come when I can show you and my other friends around my beautiful country. Including the thickly-forested uplands just below the Darjeeling hills, the Duars (the doors, meaning the doors to the hills, and to Bhutan).

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dem!god

anant_s said:


> am going to Darjeeling next month, hope to capture some pictures of this iconic train.
> View attachment 345874
> 
> 
> For me DHR always evokes pleasant picture of Sharmila Tagore and that ageless song
> View attachment 345876
> 
> Hill Railway, Sharmila, Kishore and SD Burman....
> BLISS!
> 
> @Joe Shearer @jbgt90


If you are visiting Darjeeling, do visit neora valley national park. Very beautiful place and rich in both flora and fauna. I am sure you will enjoy it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

@anant_s


----------



## T90TankGuy

anant_s said:


> am going to Darjeeling next month, hope to capture some pictures of this iconic train.
> View attachment 345874
> 
> 
> For me DHR always evokes pleasant picture of Sharmila Tagore and that ageless song
> View attachment 345876
> 
> Hill Railway, Sharmila, Kishore and SD Burman....
> BLISS!
> 
> @Joe Shearer @jbgt90


Still remember that song , sang it for my first G/F when i was 14 
those were the days

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nilgiri

jbgt90 said:


> Still remember that song , sang it for my first G/F when i was 14
> those were the days



Wow good job romeo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri




----------



## wiseone2

are the ports in India capable of handling container traffic like China ?


----------



## Ryuzaki

wiseone2 said:


> are the ports in India capable of handling container traffic like China ?



Major Indian ports have sufficient capacity at the moment(expect Mumbai port)


----------



## anant_s

*WDG 5 Locomotive (Excerpts from Railbiz Magazine)*

*




*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anant_s

*Full steam ahead: Work on bullet train to start in 2017, says Railways*

MUMBAI: The Indian Railways administration plans to begin construction work on the Mumbai-Ahmedabad high-speed corridor next year.
Railway board member (traffic) Mohammed Jamshed, who was in Mumbai, to attend the chief commercial managers' conference said, "Work on the hi-speed railway corridor will begin next year." However, some contentious issues involving acquisition of land remain. The Railways administration wants the bullet train terminal to come up in Bandra-Kur la Complex (BKC), but the state government has instead offered a plot at Bandra Reclamation. The MMRDA has planned the international finance centre on the BKC plot.The Railways are not keen on the Bandra Reclamation land and the Niti Aayog and the prime minister's office are expected to take the final call.
The administration plans to run the first bullet train in 2023. The bullet train is expected the distance between between Mumbai and Ahmedabad in about two hours, running at a maximum speed of 350 kmph and operating speed of 320 kmph. 

The estimated cost of the project is Rs 97,636 crore. The bulk of the funding for the project will come in the way of the loan from Japan.The estimate includes possible cost escalation, interest during construction and import duties.

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...n-2017-says-Railways/articleshow/55061837.cms

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bombaywalla

anant_s said:


> The Railways administration wants the bullet train terminal to come up in Bandra-Kur la Complex (BKC), but the state government has instead offered a plot at Bandra Reclamation. The MMRDA has planned the international finance centre on the BKC plot.The Railways are not keen on the Bandra Reclamation land and the Niti Aayog and the prime minister's office are expected to take the final call.



BKC is perfect; a full-fledged terminal at Bandra reclamation is not the best idea.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anant_s

*Government gives go-ahead to 4 strategic rail lines along China border*

The government has kick-started the process of building four top-priority strategic railway lines along the China border — a project that had been stuck in deliberations for years for want of a political decision at the highest level.




Last week, at a high-level meeting with officials from the Planning Commission, Defence, Railways and Finance ministries, the PMO finally asked the Railways to carry out detailed engineering survey of the 1,000-odd kilometres of lines identified by the Defence Ministry as strategically crucial. They are in Arunachal Pradesh, Assam, Himachal Pradesh, and J&K.








The Railways has been given time till next month to come up with a cost of the detailed survey, which will be borne by the government (Defence/Finance). Sources said the cost of the engineering survey could be around Rs 200 crore.

The identified lines are Missamari-Tawang (378 km) in Assam-Arunachal Pradesh; North Lakhimpur-Along-Silapathar (248 km) in Assam, Murkongselek-Pasighat-Tezu-Parashuram Kund-Rupai (256 km) in Assam-Arunachal Pradesh; and Bilaspur-Mandi-Manali-Leh (498 km) in Himachal Pradesh-Jammu and Kashmir. The detailed engineering survey, kind of detailed project report, is the blueprint based on which work is commissioned.

The Railways has informed the PMO that the topography and the geology is such that most of the lines are in the fault and folds of the Himalayan range, which involves stupendous engineering challenges. This means boring railway tunnels through geologically treacherous terrain.

“We had quite a few geological surprises holding up the numerous tunnel works in the Kashmir line many years ago. From that experience, we are sure that these lines will also throw up such surprises. So the detailed engineering survey has to be thorough,” said a Railway Board source.

The survey will take around two years to complete but sources in the Railways said given the priority attached to it, they might be asked to expedite as well. But a detailed engineering exercise like this cannot be needlessly rushed as well, officials said.

These four lines are part of the 14 strategically important lines of the armed forces to be used presumably for supplies for the Army and troops movement in times of need.

The list was drawn up by the Services based on inputs from the operational commands and validated from an operational and logistics perspective. All these years, the government had been indecisive about who would fund the lines. Railways had been telling the government that it would make the lines but cannot fund it because of financial difficulties and also citing the fact that the lines were not part of its operational needs. The matter had been stuck at that.

Soon after coming to power, the new government has been holding meetings at the Cabinet Secretariat level to arrive at the decision on this. The lines are part of the government programme of building permanent transport infrastructure along the international borders for strategic purposes.

http://indianexpress.com/article/in...to-4-strategic-rail-lines-along-china-border/

PS: almost 2 years old news

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## indo

Can somebody clarify, why are we targeting a max speed of 250 km/hr, when the latest trains in China hit above 400 km/hr easily. If we are gonna build this spending billions of dollars, and only once in god know 50 years, why not build the latest and greatest ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Eminent Mainstream Media

indo said:


> Can somebody clarify, why are we targeting a max speed of 250 km/hr, when the latest trains in China hit above 400 km/hr easily. If we are gonna build this spending billions of dollars, and only once in god know 50 years, why not build the latest and greatest ?


 
 No money like China


----------



## indo

Dude, we are going to pay full price,billions of dollars.

And their trains are running at these speeds NOW. So our future trains from 10-15 years from now will be as speed or lower than the trains they are running NOW.


----------



## itachii

indo said:


> Dude, we are going to pay full price,billions of dollars.
> 
> And their trains are running at these speeds NOW. So our future trains from 10-15 years from now will be as speed or lower than the trains they are running NOW.



Its a soft loan with nearly 0% interest. I am sure china will never offer a deal with such consensual terms...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## indo

itachii said:


> Its a soft loan with nearly 0% interest. I am sure china will never offer a deal with such consensual terms...


Doesn't matter. China gave a similar loan to Indonesia. My point isn't about that. Loan or no loan we have to pay the full price. We are going to construct this only once, then why not build the best. We are going to spend 8 billion dollars on this project , plus heavy price escalation (common in Indian projects) and the interest of 0.1% per annum for 50 years. We need to get the best. And we aren't quick like china, so once its built we wont touch this line till it starts creaking, it wont be continuously upgraded.


----------



## Bad Guy

wiseone2 said:


> are the ports in India capable of handling container traffic like China ?


http://www.dawn.com/news/1273750



wiseone2 said:


> are the ports in India capable of handling container traffic like China ?


http://www.dawn.com/news/1273750


----------



## wiseone2

Bad Guy said:


> http://www.dawn.com/news/1273750
> 
> 
> http://www.dawn.com/news/1273750


thanks

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TimePass

indo said:


> Doesn't matter. China gave a similar loan to Indonesia. My point isn't about that. Loan or no loan we have to pay the full price. We are going to construct this only once, then why not build the best. We are going to spend 8 billion dollars on this project , plus heavy price escalation (common in Indian projects) and the interest of 0.1% per annum for 50 years. We need to get the best. And we aren't quick like china, so once its built we wont touch this line till it starts creaking, it wont be continuously upgraded.



First step for you is to learn what COST per KM mean. 

Do that, then we can talk.


----------



## indo

TimePass said:


> First step for you is to learn what COST per KM mean.
> 
> Do that, then we can talk.


If you don't want to explain or discuss, at least don't waste my time by quoting again.


----------



## TimePass

indo said:


> If you don't want to explain or discuss, at least don't waste my time by quoting again.



I did explain and educate you, now do your homework. Don't expect a spoon feeding.


----------



## Hindustani78

Growers in Vijayapura district are not very happy with the minimum support price for onion announced by the government.— Photo: Rajendra Singh Hajeri





http://www.thehindu.com/news/nation...price-for-onion/article9287278.ece?ref=tpnews

For the past four months, Mohammed Yunis Hamid of Utnal village has been anxiously waiting for the price of onion to stabilise as he has around 20 tonnes of the vegetable to be sold.

the government announcement to buy onion at Rs. 6.24 per kg has received mixed response from growers.

The other growers demanded that the government give another Rs. 10 a kg to help them tide over the situation.

Vijayapura is the third largest onion-growing district in the State with the average annual production of 2.5 lakh tonnes and onion is cultivated on over 12,000 hectares.


----------



## RISING SUN

http://www.newindianexpress.com/sta...rabhu-from-the-indian-twitterati-1533112.html


KOCHI: Being Indian Railway Minister is not easy, especially if you have a Twitter account.
For, what began as an exercise to apprise the Union Railway Minister and his ministry of the troubles that ail the enormous train travelling population of India, has now also become a target of misuse at the hands of select Indian Twitterati. The scenario is such that the Railway Minister is now being treated as a railway ticket agent, as people are tagging the official Twitter handles of Prabhu and Railway Ministry - @Sureshpprabhu and @RailMinIndia, respectively - to share their PNR numbers and requesting them that they get their tickets confirmed!“@sureshpprabhu sir my pnr number is(...).please confirm my ticket. I have to travel from Patna to Haridwar on 15 October” was what Prakash Ranjan requested Prabhu to do.
Ranjan is not alone.

“Hi I’m Payal, female, alone have to travel vide pnr no(…)..status is RAC6. Pls confirm it,” tweeted another user, tagging the IRCTC, Prabhu and Railway Ministry in her tweet.
Yet another user said, “@sureshpprabhu pnr number (...).please help to confirm..my father, my pregnant wife and my small daughter has to travel...help sir.”
What’s more, 10 minutes into writing this report and another tweet by a hapless citizen asking Prabhu to confirm his ticket appeared. And, it would be wrong to say Prabhu didn’t read the plea. For, a few minutes later after that post appeared, Prabhu rewteeted a tweet he was tagged in by another user about the beautification drive in Mumbai station!
In fact, one Twitter user had, two months back, rightly prophesied about such a practice becoming rampant.

“Yeah! Next msgs would be Dear Suresh Prabhu, PNR no.xxxx, need to travel urgently, kindly confirm,” was his reply to a user who had said the “MEA (Ministry of External Affairs) shouldn’t be tweeted to for lost passports, until you are abroad or stuck badly in a war zone, etc.” The latter user had then rightly said, “If I have a issue at my college, I can’t directly tag HRD (ministry) na, I will have to go through proper channels.”
Sadly for Prabhu and the Railway Ministry, not everyone realises it.
NOTE: (The tweets have been unedited and produced as they are.PNR nos have been withheld)

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...-Chennai-Delhi-route/articleshow/55145618.cms
Chennai: Can container trucks run on railway tracks? From December this year, Southern Railway plans to implement this concept, which is an amphibian-machine known as road-railer, on a pilot basis to transport cargo from Chennai to Delhi. This is a fresh initiative being implemented to give a boost to the freight-earning potential of Indian Railways and capture the lost market from road transport.

Explaning the concept, a senior railway official said the cargo-containers can be brought by road on trucks from a godown and directly coupled with the railway bogies at the railway terminal without having to unload them. At the destination, these containers can be mechanically de-coupled and driven away by a truck.

This concept, already in use in foreign countries like the USA, has been developed by the private sector engineering conglomerate Kirloskar and was in the proposal stage for more than a decade, said sources in Southern Railway. This is one of the latest schemes of Indian Railways to give a boost to the freight traffic and give a stiff competition to movement through road transport, the source said.


"This process is much faster and goods packed at the godown can be directly delivered to the customer's destination. The total process of trans-shipment, where containers are brought to the freight terminal and then again re-loaded onto the railway wagons, is totally eliminated in the road-railer," the official said.
The railways now manually lift the containers from trucks by using huge cranes and other heavy equipment. For this, significant manpower has to be deputed and the process is time-consuming. The concept of road-railer aims to facilitate faster movement of goods; many freight-customers of the railways have complained about the slow movement of cargo through trains and damage to goods as well. Under the new concept, the railways will need to invest less as freight terminals will not need heavy equipment, the official added.


Each road-railer rake can have a maximum of 50 wagons, each of which can carry 40 tonnes of cargo, the official said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## That Guy

Nilgiri said:


> @That Guy
> 
> Part 2 of that video you posted earlier has been uploaded:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall its done quite well and I agree with it overall.
> 
> Here is part 1 for all those that missed it:


Sorry, haven't been active in a while, won't be active for a while longer. I have a lot of sudden work that has come up, and a big project that I'm working on for a client.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

http://www.business-standard.com/ar...enue-to-beat-japan-parent-116103101221_1.html






*Maruti Suzuki growing in double-digits; Suzuki's Japan Q1 top line rose only 1%*


@bluesky have a good cry.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bombaywalla

*Maharashtra approves 118km Metro routes to connect suburbs*



> The Maharashtra Urban Development (UD) Department has approved 118km of Metro lines, which will connect various parts of the Mumbai suburbs. The move is aimed to ease traffic congestion.
> 
> According to the department notification, the government has approved following lines: Dahisar-DN Nagar (27km), Bandra-Mankhurd (13km), Wadala-Ghatkopar-Thane-Kasarwadavali (22km), Wadala-RA Kidwai Marg (8km), Dahisar (E)-Andheri (E) (18km), Andheri (E)-Bandra (E) (9km) and Jogeshwari-Vikroli Link road (11km).
> 
> The Mumbai Metropolitan Region Development Authority (MMRDA) will undertake this work, while the Delhi Metro Rail Corporation (DMRC) will work as an advisory for the finalised Metro routes. The estimated cost for the Metro-II route (Dahisar-Charkop-Bandra-Mankhurd) is Rs10,986 crore, while Metro-IV route (Wadala-Ghatkopar-Mulund-Thane-Kasarvadavli) will cost an estimated cost Rs14,549 crore.
> 
> The Government has also approved the decision of raising loans for these approved Metro lines from the Asian Development Bank (ADB). In addition, MMRDA can also take loans from the World Bank or any other internationally approved bank. The Government will not take any responsibility of repaying the loan.
> 
> Moreover, the Government and semi-Government agencies will have to rent the land under them to the MMRDA for development of the Metro lines, at a reasonable rate. If it requires to acquire the land permanently, the acquisition will be done as per the new Land Acquisition Act, 2013.
> 
> A senior UD official said the Maharashtra Government has declared Metro an important and urgent project, so that various approvals required from the Central and Western Railways could be sought on an urgent basis.
> 
> "The Metro project has to be completed within the stipulated time. The State Government will provide power for the project at a reasonable rate. The Government has also decided to have an integrated transport system," added the official, requesting anonymity.
> 
> He further said that during the development of these Metro lines, innovative traffic diversion will be done. "People should not suffer because of the project. We will sit with the traffic department officials and do innovative traffic diversion, so that the Metro work can carry on smoothly," he said.


source: http://www.dnaindia.com/mumbai/repor...uburbs-2267799
*
J Kumar's casting yard at Bandra Reclamation*









cc: Coolguyz

*Agra - Lucknow Expressway | UP | 320 km | Under Construction*









cc: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...0648493.120173.100001431976848&type=3&theater

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Soumitra

Infrasturcture development is crucial for economic development. unfortunately for 10 years UPA ignored this crucial aspect and focussed on giving subsidies and doleouts

Hopefully NDA will focus on this crucial aspect

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bad Guy

*India tops Nielsen consumer confidence index*





> After seeing a temporary blip in the second quarter of calendar year 2016 (CY16), consumer confidence index of the country is back on the top.





> Latest data released by market research agency *Nielsen shows that India topped the list of countries with a score of 133, a point lower than the nine-year high of 134 in Q1 CY16*.





> *The jump from Q2 (when India’s index was 128) is significant. Nielsen said it highlighted the confidence level among Indian consumers at the moment. The global consumer confidence average is only 99 in Q3, indicating just how strong consumer confidence is in India*.





> “The latest score for India is the highest historically for the quarter and reiterates renewed optimism levels as well. This is now back to first-quarter highs and is in line with the observation that the last quarter was a temporary dip. It is a testimony to the fact that the fundamentals of the economy remain strong,” Prasun Basu, president, South Asia, Nielsen, said.





> The survey for the current index was done between August 2 and September 10, covering online respondents in 63 countries. The Philippines and Indonesia come in at number two and three, with scores of 132 and 122, respectively.





> Specifically, sentiment levels among Indian consumers about personal finance, Nielsen said, *had improved by 6% points to 84% in Q3 versus 78% in Q2*.





> Over 81% respondents indicated optimism over job prospects in the third quarter, higher than the 78% seen in Q2, Nielsen said.





> “The positive sentiment is helped by delayed but good monsoons, controlled inflation, positive economic outlook, and the onset of the festive season,” Basu said.





> “The fast-moving consumer goods market, in fact, shows a similar pattern of bounce back in the third quarter, following a muted second quarter,” he said.





> Recessionary sentiment among Indian consumers was lower by 4% points at 54% in Q3, versus 50% in Q2. Among urban Indians, 68% say it is a good time to buy things, while 56% said they would spend on holidays and vacations.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lonelyman

anant_s said:


> *Full steam ahead: Work on bullet train to start in 2017, says Railways*
> 
> MUMBAI: The Indian Railways administration plans to begin construction work on the Mumbai-Ahmedabad high-speed corridor next year.
> Railway board member (traffic) Mohammed Jamshed, who was in Mumbai, to attend the chief commercial managers' conference said, "Work on the hi-speed railway corridor will begin next year." However, some contentious issues involving acquisition of land remain. The Railways administration wants the bullet train terminal to come up in Bandra-Kur la Complex (BKC), but the state government has instead offered a plot at Bandra Reclamation. The MMRDA has planned the international finance centre on the BKC plot.The Railways are not keen on the Bandra Reclamation land and the Niti Aayog and the prime minister's office are expected to take the final call.
> The administration plans to run the first bullet train in 2023. The bullet train is expected the distance between between Mumbai and Ahmedabad in about two hours, running at a maximum speed of 350 kmph and operating speed of 320 kmph.
> 
> The estimated cost of the project is Rs 97,636 crore. The bulk of the funding for the project will come in the way of the loan from Japan.The estimate includes possible cost escalation, interest during construction and import duties.
> 
> http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...n-2017-says-Railways/articleshow/55061837.cms
> 
> 
> View attachment 346583


Curious, have u finished land acquisition before construction?

I believe u guys end up with a bad deal, just look Taiwan hsr using Japan's technology, due to high construction and operation cost, it never is profitable and the government end up subsidizing heavily every year.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Surya 1

ashok321 said:


> The train completed its trials at average speeds of 130, 140 and 150 kilometers per hour (kph) and took 12 hours, 11 hours, 16 minutes and 11 hours and 39 minutes respectively to complete the distance, the report said.



Average speed of 130, 140 and 150 KM is a major boost in speed. Train must have traveled at 200+ KM an our to achieve this timing.


----------



## Nilgiri

https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/fast...ndian-government-akshay-kothari?trk=prof-post

The fastest partnership I’ve ever struck was with the Indian Government

Up until a few months ago, I had never met anyone from the Indian government. Not a minister, not a secretary, not _even_ an employee. I felt the government was out of reach - you needed to know someone who knows someone in the government to even have a meeting. And because I didn’t know anyone, I always dismissed the government as “too bureaucratic.” Many people probably still think so, but I’m going to tell you a story about the current government that will likely change this thinking.

About 3 months ago, I wanted to connect with the Ministry of Human Resource Development (MHRD) to talk about the work LinkedIn was doing in India. We took a chance and requested a meeting with the Honorable Minister. To my surprise, Shri Prakash Javadekar agreed to meet first thing the next morning. I got on a flight to Delhi and was at his residence at 9AM. On the dot, he walked into his mini-office, close to his residence entrance holding a folder that included many documents and clippings from the day’s newspapers.

Initially he seemed quite immersed in his own thoughts. Expectedly, as a Cabinet Minister, there was a lot on his mind. He looked up and said “Acha, tell me.” I went ahead and gave him a 2-minute introduction to LinkedIn, something I had rehearsed a few times in my head. He nodded, listening intently, all while juggling a phone call and staffers bringing him more folders. After I finished, he said, “That sounds great. How can I help?” Taken aback by the welcoming nature of his question, I went ahead and talked about all the incredible data LinkedIn has and how it can help transform education and employment in India. I also showcased some of this data by sharing with him a printout of LinkedIn City Insights, which provided a snapshot of professionals in Bengaluru. He nodded, taking in everything. Then, on the back of the printout, he wrote my name in pencil and took down my phone number. He also added me as a contact on his phone and called me “LinkedIn”.

At this time, his secretary came in to tell us that folks from the next meeting had arrived. He wished me well and told me that he looks forward to working together. Now, all of this happened in such a compressed time frame that I really didn’t know what to tell him and how to chart our “working together.” I thanked him for his time and took off. As I was leaving his residence, I couldn’t help but feel slightly dejected.

I realized this might have been the shortest meeting I have ever been part of. And because it was so short, I didn’t think anything would come out of it.

A few weeks later, I received a phone call from a Delhi landline number. When the number begins with 011-23, as I've now learned, there is a high probability that it is a phone call from the government. At that moment I was visiting our headquarters in California, so my phone rang in the middle of the night. I instantly woke up and picked up the call. The caller said that he was speaking from MHRD and that the Additional Secretary R. Subrahmanyam would like to meet with LinkedIn. Elated, I committed to reaching out and meeting with him on my next visit to Delhi.

As soon as I got back to India, I headed to the capital to meet him. This time, I prepared better. I took my colleague and our newest hire, Sehraj Singh, with me. He helped make our story a lot crisper, and our potential collaboration areas, a lot clearer. We also prepared to showcase our new Placements platform, and how this could be a potential game changer for all colleges in India.

When we sat down for the meeting with Shri Subrahmanyam, I noticed the printout which I had handed to Minister, on his table. The phone number in pencil was still on it. He looked up to me and said “The Minister told me about your meeting. He mentioned that we can do something together to improve employability for college students. Can you please share details?”

We went straight into our demo, showing him how Placements worked. In a matter of seconds, he sensed the potential of the platform, and even started quizzing us on product improvements and enhancements that could increase scale and have an even greater impact. He showed a keen interest in learning about our testing partners and soon after said, “This makes sense. Let’s work with All India Council for Technical Education (AICTE), and put together an MoU that pushes this product to Indian colleges.” Boom! In less than 10 minutes, he completely understood the product, realized how it could benefit Indian colleges and already charted the path forward.

Few days later, our CEO Jeff Weiner came to India to launch several products that were made in India, including Placements. We got an opportunity to discuss and share these products with Honorable Prime Minister Shri Narendra Modi. Subsequently, we also met with MHRD and AICTE to finalize the details of the MoU. Teams on both sides moved incredibly fast, and I’m excited to share that the agreement to push Placements to every AICTE affiliated college in India was recently signed. Here’s a photo of Sehraj with the AICTE Chairman Anil Dattatraya Sahasrabudhe.





The early numbers of the Placements product are staggering. Over 200K students have now already registered for the product (in less than 8 weeks) and we have received over 1.2 million job applications. What started off as a simple idea of democratizing opportunity for every college student in India, is now quickly becoming a reality

If you were to ask me my top three learning moments from this partnership, I would capture them as follows:


Align to the government’s priorities: The products we launched in September are closely aligned to StartUp India, Digital India and Skills India. This helped us have a meaningful conversation with the government officials
Make your asks clear and succinct: It is far easier to chart the course of your partnership with the government if you let them know which part you need action on and exactly how they can help. In our case, we wanted all AICTE affiliated colleges and their students to have access to the Placements product. Signing the MoU was the next step!
Invest in public policy: You need a person that understands how to work with the government, and aligns with some of the key initiatives you are driving for your company. Investing in a public policy professional helped us get meaningful meetings, which drove tangible results.
The whole experience of working with the government has come as a pleasant surprise. I’ve done deals with other companies, including content syndication deals with news publishers and app preload deals with phone manufacturers. None of them moved as quickly as the Indian government. Truth be told, I couldn’t have even dreamed of saying something like this a few years ago.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.thehindu.com/news/nation...g-season-begins/article9297625.ece?ref=tpnews

Sugar cane crushing operations in the Salem Cooperative Sugar Mill at Mohanur for 2016-17 commenced here on Saturday.

District Collector M. Asia Mariam inaugurated the crushing by dropping a sugar cane bunch onto the conveyor belt.

MLAs K.P.P. Baskar, and K.S. Moorthy; administrative committee president M. Sivabagyam; and managing director of the mill R. Priya; were present.

*Quantity*

*Ms. Asia Mariam said that 3.50 lakh tonnes of sugar cane obtained from 3,451 acres have been proposed to be crushed during the current season.*

*During 2015-16, about 3.47 lakh tonnes of sugar cane were crushed with an average sugar recovery of 8.30 per cent.*

The Collector added that the payment for farmers would be credited to their bank accounts within 14 days after receiving the sugar cane. She said that the mill bagged second place at the national level for best financial management for 2015-16.

She requested the farmers to supply the much needed sugar cane to the mill so that the target is achieved.

District Revenue Officer K. Palanisamy, Aavin president Chinnasamy, officials, farmers and workers too participated.


----------



## Nilgiri




----------



## itachii

*Manufacturing growth hits nearly 2-year high*

India’s manufacturing sector growth expanded at its fastest pace in almost two years in October, boosted by a surge in output and new orders, but it came alongside a sharp rise in input costs and some pass on to end-consumers, says a survey.
*
The Nikkei Markit India Manufacturing Purchasing Managers’ Index (PMI) — a gauge of manufacturing performance — rose to 54.4 in October from 52.1 in September, *indicative of a robust improvement in manufacturing business conditions in the country. A reading above 50 in terms of manufacturing performance indicates expansion, while the marking below it means contraction. “October data provide positive news for India’s economy, as manufacturing output and new orders expanded at the fastest rates in 46 and 22 months, respectively,” Pollyanna De Lima, Economist at IHS Markit and author of the report, said.

In October, output increased for the 10th straight month and at the quickest rate in nearly four years and survey respondents attributed the latest rise in production to strong growth of new orders.

“The sector looks to be building on the foundation of the implied pick-up in growth in the previous quarter,” Lima said but added that the extended easing cycle of the Reserve Bank, however, brought upside risks to inflation. The latest PMI data should help reinforce views India’s economy is growing at a robust pace, but it could also point to risks of inflation gathering steam and crimping the Reserve Bank of India’s room to ease policy further. The RBI’s Monetary Policy Committee (MPC), which has three members nominated by the government and the rest from RBI, lowered repo rate to 6.25 per cent from 6.50 per cent at the end of 2-day deliberations on October 4. The next meeting of the MPC is scheduled on December 6 and 7.

On prices, the survey said that part of the increase in cost burdens was passed on to consumers by way of higher selling prices, which is likely to continue on an upward trend as we head towards the year end. The amount of new work received by manufacturers grew markedly during October and the rate of expansion hit a 22-month high, largely driven by improved underlying demand.

http://indianexpress.com/article/bu...uring-growth-hits-nearly-2-year-high-3732936/

@Nilgiri

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nilgiri

itachii said:


> *Manufacturing growth hits nearly 2-year high*
> 
> India’s manufacturing sector growth expanded at its fastest pace in almost two years in October, boosted by a surge in output and new orders, but it came alongside a sharp rise in input costs and some pass on to end-consumers, says a survey.
> *
> The Nikkei Markit India Manufacturing Purchasing Managers’ Index (PMI) — a gauge of manufacturing performance — rose to 54.4 in October from 52.1 in September, *indicative of a robust improvement in manufacturing business conditions in the country. A reading above 50 in terms of manufacturing performance indicates expansion, while the marking below it means contraction. “October data provide positive news for India’s economy, as manufacturing output and new orders expanded at the fastest rates in 46 and 22 months, respectively,” Pollyanna De Lima, Economist at IHS Markit and author of the report, said.
> 
> In October, output increased for the 10th straight month and at the quickest rate in nearly four years and survey respondents attributed the latest rise in production to strong growth of new orders.
> 
> “The sector looks to be building on the foundation of the implied pick-up in growth in the previous quarter,” Lima said but added that the extended easing cycle of the Reserve Bank, however, brought upside risks to inflation. The latest PMI data should help reinforce views India’s economy is growing at a robust pace, but it could also point to risks of inflation gathering steam and crimping the Reserve Bank of India’s room to ease policy further. The RBI’s Monetary Policy Committee (MPC), which has three members nominated by the government and the rest from RBI, lowered repo rate to 6.25 per cent from 6.50 per cent at the end of 2-day deliberations on October 4. The next meeting of the MPC is scheduled on December 6 and 7.
> 
> On prices, the survey said that part of the increase in cost burdens was passed on to consumers by way of higher selling prices, which is likely to continue on an upward trend as we head towards the year end. The amount of new work received by manufacturers grew markedly during October and the rate of expansion hit a 22-month high, largely driven by improved underlying demand.
> 
> http://indianexpress.com/article/bu...uring-growth-hits-nearly-2-year-high-3732936/
> 
> @Nilgiri



Yup saw this news yesterday. The overall high end job growth is looking on the up as well. The mass sector job growth is the last main piece in the puzzle....a very crucial one....that Modi govt needs to get right in the upcoming months as credit situation eases, business and labour regulations continue to improve, land-lease kicks off, and GST kicks in. The spark will be this current quarter from the data I have seen, and the momentum needs to not be squandered. India can sure use at least another 10 or so Modis in various states....but at least we have one now where it counts.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nilgiri

Looks like exports are about to turn a major corner soon, finally!:

http://www.business-standard.com/ar...-trend-to-show-sharp-rise-116103101235_1.html

Export credit breaks trend to show sharp rise

_Exporters attribute this recovery to better exports in geographies such as the European Union_


After several months of sluggish growth, export credit by banks has risen significantly. The outstanding gross export bank credit saw a 27.9 per cent increase as of August 2016 on a year-on-year basis, against 19.2 per cent in September 2015, data from Reserve Bank of India show.

After a sustained period of negative growth, export credit has been witnessing a positive growth for the past six months. Exporters attribute this recovery to better exports in geographies such as the European Union, along with the reintroduction of interest equalisation scheme, which was earlier known as interest subvention.


In November 2015, the government had introduced a three per cent interest equalisation scheme on pre-and post-shipment rupee export credit, retrospectively with effect from April 1, 2015 for five years. In April 2014, the government had withdrawn three per cent interest subvention scheme for exports. Lower interest rates were also a contributing factor for increased export credit.

“There are encouraging signs of exports and many sectors are picking up. There is a big demand in project finance, requiring medium and long-term credit. However, global growth remains a challenge. India’s growth in trade was around 10 per cent for a decade, mainly because of high global growth in trade.

Also, export credit insurance facilities need to be strengthened,” said Yaduvendra Mathur, chairman and managing director at Exim Bank.




It may be noted that India’s merchandise exports during September 2016 has shown signs of revival registering 4.62 per cent growth in dollar terms (5.45 per cent higher in rupee terms) valued at $22,880.56 million (Rs 1,52,699.59 crore) in September 2016, against $21,869.36 million (Rs 1,44,814.06 crore) during September 2015.

According to Suranjan Gupta, additional executive director at the Engineering Export Promotion Council of India, engineering exports to the European Union in the month of September saw a 20 per cent growth on a year-on-year basis, against 12.8 per cent in the same period last year.

“In September, there has been a revival in some markets in Europe. Domestic situation is not great; so manufactures are pushing for exports. Both in the months of July and September, engineering exports on an average was above $5 billion,” said Gupta. Exporters also attribute longer credit period offered by Indian exporters to the increase in export credit. Earlier, Indian exporters were offering goods at 30-60 days credit period; they are now offering the same at 60-90 days period. Thus, by offering an extended time of repayment, exporters are looking to incetivise international buyers. In consequence, the loans in books of banks remain outstanding for a longer period.

“In the past two months, we have seen exports have shown growth. We are getting a longer credit period, which means need for finance goes up.

Earlier, we used to sell goods at a credit of 30-60 days, but now we are selling at 60-90 days due to demand constraints,” said P K Shah, director of Nipha Exports.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rott

Nilgiri said:


>


I don't mean to diss, but i heard the double decker hasn't caught on much in India. Is this true?


----------



## anant_s

lonelyman said:


> I believe u guys end up with a bad deal, just look Taiwan hsr using Japan's technology, due to high construction and operation cost,


Project cost run overs and time spillage are quite normal on Indian Infa projects and therefore i won't be surprised if this project too has this problem.
However on Japan's co-operation, the project comes with extremely lenient funding offer and was offered by Japan's PM. Secondly this route Mumbai Ahmadabad is an extremely busy route with a relatively low distance ~350 kms and hence this project is implemented as a template to see, if Indian passenger sector has matured to lap HST.
Longer routes are then planned and here Chinese help will come into fray. Infact China is already having a consultancy contract on Delhi Madras HSR link (~2000 kms). I believe planners have taken into account Chinese expertise on long distance rail links on cross country terrains. 





On question of land, most of these links are proposed on existing land owned by railways along existing rail routes, so, this isn't as bad as green field projects. However funding remains an issue and i wish to see how it is tackled.



rott said:


> I don't mean to diss, but i heard the double decker hasn't caught on much in India. Is this true?


Not really, these are well patronized services, especially after Double Decker AC services have been launched. these have seating accommodations only and operate on short distance service (300+300 kms to & fro) presently.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hindustani78

The centre is expected to begin full-fledgedoperations on Saturday.— photo: rajendra singh hajeri
*Govt. has fixed Rs. 624 a quintal on Fair Average Quality basis*

Onion farmers in the district have reason to cheer with the district administration opening an onion procurement centre at the APMC yard on Friday.

The government has opened such centres in Vijayapura, Bagalkot, Haveri, Gadag, Koppal, Raichur, Ballari, Chitradurga, Davangere, Belagavi, Dharwad and Chikkamagaluru. In Vijayapura, only one centre has been opened, but depending on the need more may be opened, he added.

Horticulture Department, onion was cultivated on around 3,300 hectares in the district during the kharif season. “In 2011, the district had procured around 288 quintals of onion, and this year it will be at least double of that,” he said.


----------



## Bad Guy

*FDI in India rises 30 per cent to $21.6 billion in April-Sep*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hindustani78

Taking stock:Rahim Khan, chairman of The Karnataka State Warehousing Corporation, inspecting a godown in Bidar on Saturday.

http://www.thehindu.com/news/nation...city-of-godowns/article9311492.ece?ref=tpnews

The Karnataka State Warehousing Corporation will ensure that farmers in the State get remunerative price for their produce by increasing the storage capacity of its godowns, corporation chairman Rahim Khan, MLA, said here on Saturday.

*Mr. Khan also told The Hindu that the State government would seriously consider building hi-tech silos in villages and community godowns in gram panchayats.*

*“Till now, we concentrated only on storage of grains. Now, we will consider constructing cold storages to store fruits and vegetables,” he said.*

*Farmers will be able to store their produce for as long as they desire and sell when they feel the price is right, he said, adding that the corporation will also help farmers get bank loans by pledging their produce.

Officials told him that while Bidar had a total storage capacity of 44,500 tonnes, Basava Kalyan had 10,000 tonne capacity godowns. Aurad, Bhalki and Hudgi had a capacity of 5,000 tonnes each, they said.*

M. F Patil, divisional manger, also told the chairman about the need to repair some old godowns.


----------



## cloud_9

Nilgiri said:


>


That's a colossal fck up!


----------



## CorporateAffairs

#Apple seeks incentives to shift production to India from China!
http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...p-manufacturing-unit/articleshow/55271554.cms

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

anant_s said:


> Project cost run overs and time spillage are quite normal on Indian Infa projects and therefore i won't be surprised if this project too has this problem.
> However on Japan's co-operation, the project comes with extremely lenient funding offer and was offered by Japan's PM. Secondly this route Mumbai Ahmadabad is an extremely busy route with a relatively low distance ~350 kms and hence this project is implemented as a template to see, if Indian passenger sector has matured to lap HST.
> Longer routes are then planned and here Chinese help will come into fray. Infact China is already having a consultancy contract on Delhi Madras HSR link (~2000 kms). I believe planners have taken into account Chinese expertise on long distance rail links on cross country terrains.
> View attachment 349469
> 
> 
> On question of land, most of these links are proposed on existing land owned by railways along existing rail routes, so, this isn't as bad as green field projects. However funding remains an issue and i wish to see how it is tackled.
> 
> 
> Not really, these are well patronized services, especially after Double Decker AC services have been launched. these have seating accommodations only and operate on short distance service (300+300 kms to & fro) presently.
> View attachment 349470


I actually like double decker....
Here we also have double decker sleepers, used in long-distance services.
But the speed is not fast, 120-160km/h, only on conventional lines.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Gatimaan Express runs between Delhi and Agra at a maximum speed of 160 kmph. PHOTO: PTI

*Railways has recently introduced Gatimaan Express between Delhi and Agra at 160 km per hour speed.*
After the successful launch of Gatimaan Express, the Railways has undertaken a mammoth exercise of reducing journey time on the Delhi-Howrah and Delhi-Mumbai routes by increasing the speed of trains up to 160 km per hour at an estimated cost of Rs. 10,000 crore.

“We have firmed up an action plan to increase the train speed up to 160 km per hour on the total 9,000-km main trunk routes across the country as part of the Mission Raftaar project. To begin with, we have started the work on two major busy routes of Delhi-Mumbai and Delhi-Howrah,” said a senior Railway Ministry official involved in the project.

Railways has recently introduced Gatimaan Express between Delhi and Agra at 160 km per hour speed.

Strengthening of the track, upgrading of signalling system and fencing off vulnerable sections along the route are to be undertaken to ensure the speed on the two busy corridors, as per the plan.

While the Delhi-Howrah route is used by about 120 passenger trains and around 100 goods trains every day, some 90 passenger services and an equal number of freight trains run on the Delhi-Mumbai corridor daily.

*‘Scope for more trains’*

“Once these two major routes are upgraded to 160 km per hour speed, there will be scope for launching more passenger trains in these sectors. This will reduce the waiting list of passengers in some of the popular trains as many more such services with similar facilities will be on the offer,” the official said.

As far as cost is concerned, the official said, it was being calculated and is estimated to cost about Rs. 10,000 crore for the two sectors.

All zones involving the two corridors have been instructed to undertake the work as a mission so that trains can move at a maximum speed of 160 kmph in the next three years.

The 1,400-km-long Delhi-Howrah and the 1,500-km-long Delhi-Mumbai rail corridors are among the two major busy routes of the Golden Quadrilateral of Indian Railways. Other routes are Howrah-Chennai, Delhi-Chennai and Chennai-Mumbai.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kadamba-warrior

CorporateAffairs said:


> #Apple seeks incentives to shift production to India from China!
> http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...p-manufacturing-unit/articleshow/55271554.cms



What do we have to lose?!

Just do whatever it takes to get them on our shores please. Others will follow eventually.

It hurts my eyes just to look at how much forex we pay for even basic electronic goods for a country that is supposed to be good at software.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nilgiri

kadamba-warrior said:


> What do we have to lose?!
> 
> Just do whatever it takes to get them on our shores please. Others will follow eventually.
> 
> It hurts my eyes just to look at how much forex we pay for even basic electronic goods for a country that is supposed to be good at software.



Its going to get a lot worse down the road as only 100 billion of projected 400 - 500 billion dollar consumption will be met by internal production by 2020 at current trend. The govt is pushing out in integrating electronics with the CEZ program coming out soon....it is our last chance to change this really bad situation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

@Śakra Looks like bloomberg agrees with you:

http://www.financialexpress.com/eco...changer-for-pm-modis-economic-reforms/438079/

_“While it’s not perfect, the government should attempt over a period of time to consolidate those four slabs into two.”_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Śakra

Nilgiri said:


> @Śakra Looks like bloomberg agrees with you:
> 
> http://www.financialexpress.com/eco...changer-for-pm-modis-economic-reforms/438079/
> 
> _“While it’s not perfect, the government should attempt over a period of time to consolidate those four slabs into two.”_



I'm always right. I can't help it being right is a habit.


----------



## Raje amar

*RBI to issue ₹2000 Rupees Notes coming February 2017*

*Not just a piece of paper There is much more in this note Read the full content of this message*

India is all set to add one more denomination to its currencies shortly. The Reserve Bank of India (RBI) will be issuing Rs 2,000 currency notes, the highest to come into circulation, even as some experts feel7 high-value denominations should be discontinued to curb black money.

The Rs 2000 currency is designed keeping in mind to eradicate the black money issues using state of the art indigenous nano technology, every Rs. 2000 currency note is embedded with a *NGC (Nano GPS Chip)*

*How the embeded NGC Technology Works?*
The unique feature of the NGC is it dosent need any power source. It only acts as a signal reflector. When a Satellite sends a signal requesting location the NGC reflects back the signal from the location, giving precise location coordinates, and the serial number of the currency back to the satellite, this way every NGC embedded currency can be easily tracked & located even if it is kept 120 meters below ground level. The NGC cant be tampered with or removed without damaging the currency note

*How will this help eradicate black money menace?*
Since every NGC embeded currency can be tracked. The satellite can identify the exact amount of money stored at a certain location. If a relatively high concentration of currency is found a certain location for a longer period of time at suspicious locations other than banks & other financial institutions. The information will be passed on to the Income Tax Department for further investigation

*Just a beginning of the end of black money in India*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Commerce & Industry
08-November, 2016 18:30 IST
*Commerce and Industry Minister says ECGC’s role is very crucial in the trying times in sustaining the flow of exports *



Commerce and Industry Minister Smt. Nirmala Sitharaman has said that ECGC’s role is very crucial in the trying times in sustaining the flow of exports. Addressing the diamond jubilee celebrations of ECGC in New Delhi today she said Commencement of diamond jubilee year of ECGC is indeed a memorable occasion in the development of exports from India. *The Minister said It is of interest to note that around 90% of world merchandise trade and services involve credit, guarantee or insurance*.* She said more than 90% of India’s merchandise exports are made on short term credit i.e. less than 360 days.* *Engineering goods, Chemicals, Drugs and Pharmaceuticals, Textiles, Garments, Gem, Jewellery, Diamonds, leather products, carpets, sea foods and electronic goods account for a substantial share of exports. *

Smt. Sitharaman said that SMEs contribute a major chunk of our exporters who receive the support from ECGC. She said there are some important considerations and issues to which all of us will have to apply our mind to .She said the developed countries account for a lion’s share of our export market. As in the past, ECGC’s role is very crucial in the trying times in sustaining the flow of export to our traditional markets like USA, UK and EU. *She said more than five decades of experience of ECGC in insuring and maintaining credit lines on lakhs of buyers in developed markets will be very vital in sustaining the flow of India’s exports.*

The Minister said ECGC’s role is very vital in handholding exporters in these trying times because exports have seen a continuous decline over several months. The Minister said that we have to look for newer markets which maybe in Africa or in Latin America and it is for ECGC to stand by the exporters to assure them that they are not going to face any risk. She said estimates by *ADB (Asian Development Bank) Institute indicate that exports from India suffered due to unmet trade finance needs to the order of USD 300 bn approximately.* *IMF estimates suggest that globally bank intermediated trade finance support around 40% of merchandise trade. While trade finance supported merchandise trade is 56% in South Korea and 47% in China while in India it remains at 41%.* She said India’s exports increased in the years subsequent to the global financial crisis due to the stabilizing role played by ECGC in taking out the lending risks to exporters both at pre shipment and post shipment stage. 

***


----------



## Hindustani78

President's Secretariat
08-November, 2016 15:08 IST
*President of India Inaugurates Diamond Jubilee Celebrations of ECGC *

The President of India, Shri Pranab Mukherjee inaugurated the Diamond Jubilee Celebrations of Export Credit Guarantee Corporation of India Limited (ECGC) today (November 8, 2016) in New Delhi.

Speaking on the occasion, the President said that a robust, vibrant and well-functioning ECGC can be an enabler for putting the country back on a high export growth path. It is necessary that all stakeholders in the ECGC provide the necessary leadership and direction for it to move forward. 

The President said that in the present day context the role of an Export Credit Agency (ECA) is of central importance in international trade and investment flows. These institutions are, in a manner of speaking, akin to policy instruments at the disposal of the sovereign to ensure adequate and timely support to national exports by way of extending credit, insurance and guarantees. They develop the platform upon which exporters and bankers sustain existing markets in addition to exploring new markets. Absence of an ECA adds to the underlying political, economic and financial uncertainty. ECAs offer more than just trade credit insurance. Their role in an economy is multifaceted with protection against risks, enabling access to bank finance, information and expertise in trade finance.

Among the dignitaries present on the occasion were Smt. Nirmala Sitharaman, Minister of State (I/C) for Commerce and Industry, Ms. Rita Teaotia, Commerce Secretary and Ms. Geetha Muralidhar, CMD, ECGC. 


President's Secretariat
08-November, 2016 15:08 IST
*Speech of the President at Inauguration of Diamond Jubilee Celebrations of ECGC limited *

It is indeed a pleasant occasion to me to be present amidst you on the inauguration of the Diamond Jubilee celebrations of ECGC. As the then Commerce Minister, I have had the privilege and opportunity earlier of closely observing the functioning of ECGC which is completing 60 years.

2. The world is becoming steadily more complex, challenging, inter-linked and inter-dependent. *The economic and political dominance of Europe and the USA is retreating with a great degree of multi-polarity arising in the global geo-political scenario. The world trade is now dependent on larger emerging economies including China and India. *


3. * The developed world has been facing crisis such as that of 2008, Eurozone crisis and now there are current commercial and economic risks*, the reality of BREXIT, an influx of refugees leading to a migrant’s crisis etc. The risk landscape has turned adverse with non- trade barriers being progressively imposed by trading nations. The dissipation of trust between trading partners has necessitated a real time assessment of the credit standing of overseas buyers. Geopolitical instability, economic downturn, war and terrorism have further hampered growth of world trade.

4. Inspite of these global headwinds, our economy is performing well. With GDP growth rising to 7.6 percent in 2015-16 from 7.2 percent in the previous year, we are ahead of the rest of the major economic powers. A normal monsoon this year is expected to provide fillip to this year’s growth, unlike the last two years when below normal rains created an agrarian crisis and caused much rural distress. Our external sector remains steady while we are committed to prudent fiscal consolidation. This augurs well for our macro-economy but we must remain cautious on the trend of food prices.

5. Weak global demand has adversely impacted our exports as reflected by a fall of 2.1 percent in the first quarter of 2016-17. However at the same time, imports have declined sharply, by 11.5 percent over this period. A lower trade deficit has helped in reducing the current account deficit to 0.1 percent of GDP in the first quarter of 2016-17 from 1.2 percent in the corresponding quarter of last year. Reviving exports in a scenario of sluggish demand worldwide will remain a serious challenge for us. We must overcome by improving competitiveness of the domestic industry through better infrastructure and regulation.


6. In this context the role of an Export Credit Agency [ ECA ] is of central importance in international trade and investment flows. These institutions are, in a manner of speaking, akin to policy instruments at the disposal of the sovereign to ensure adequate and timely support to national exports by way of extending credit, insurance and guarantees. They develop the platform upon which exporters and bankers sustain existing markets in addition to exploring new markets. Absence of an ECA adds to the underlying political, economic and financial uncertainty. ECAs offer more than just trade credit insurance. Their role in an economy is multifaceted with protection against risks, enabling access to bank finance, information and expertise in trade finance.

7. *Asia contributes one third of Global Merchandise Trade (GMT) but 22% of Trade Credit Insurance *(TCI). In the economic progress of a country, the Property and Casualty Insurance (P & C) business matures first and then the TCI expands once the economy becomes fully developed. In contradistinction to this general trend, TCI in China and India is significantly ahead of Property and Casualty Insurance (P & C). The main driver for this is export credit insurance and the high level of penetration ECAs have made in both countries.

8. It is a matter of pride that ECGC has played such a pivotal role in the country’s trade sector. During my tenure as Commerce Minister, I became aware of the various schemes and customer initiatives of ECGC.* I recall that huge claims due to foreign exchange transfer delays were being paid to hundreds of exporters on account of defaults in Sudan, Tanzania, Zambia and Nigeria.* These compensations by ECGC came in very handy then to exporters who had big exposures on Africa. The organization has grown over the years significantly and has contributed to stability in our trade sector.

9. The attitude towards ECAs changed substantially after the global financial crisis. ECAs then expanded their operations to help the banking system provide liquidity and restore lending. In India, ECGC had already been supporting export lending by banks for a long time. The role of ECGC during the global financial crisis was important and its efforts well directed. Commercial banks at that point of time restrained themselves from financing trade, with exposure to international markets, mainly because of a heightened risk perception. It was at that point of time that the importance and the relevance of the ECGC came to the fore given that there was an enhanced need for guarantees and insurance to facilitate the release of trade credit. Export credit insurance and guarantees in the spectrum of trade financing are of critical importance in today’s scenario of continuing high systemic risk.

10. I am particularly glad to note that *ECGC today is insuring banks whose share is almost 70% of the export credit disbursed in the country.* The covers offered at various stages of lending bring a certain degree of comfort for banks in today’s uncertain times. ECGC has paid out record claims to banks by way of compensations particularly since 2007. Banks under ECGC cover also enjoy substantial relief in the capital allocation for their export credit outstandings.

11. Internationally, ECGC is one of the oldest members of the Berne Union which is an association of *ECAs and credit insurers from 73 countries. *It is amongst the top 5 agencies in value of commitments, business covered and premium and has been making an active contribution in various committees including the management committee and in multilateral interactions.

12. We today observe that several developed countries have consciously introduced special concessions and stimulus packages to manage the present downturn. We in India also need to ensure that our exporters are adequately supported through appropriate policy interventions. In particular, we need to be focused on the SME sector which has the potential for accelerated growth but is at the same time considered a high risk venture by commercial lenders. The ECGC also needs to respond appropriately in the light of the overall macro situation and the business practices followed by its counterparts all over the world.

13. The Parliamentary Standing Committee on Commerce recently appreciated the commendable work and efforts undertaken by ECGC for overall growth of India’s exports. The Committee also recommended that for ECGC to play a greater role in export promotion, support in maximum liability and capital etc., needed to be extended by government. It also stated that in order to achieve the overall export target, the framework of export credit insurance and guarantee ought to be made more robust. I am confident that Government will examine these recommendations and take steps as are necessary to strengthen our institutional credit guarantee framework in the trade sector. 


14. A robust, vibrant and well-functioning ECGC can be an enabler for putting the country back on a high export growth path. It is, therefore, necessary that all stakeholders in the ECGC provide the necessary leadership and direction for it to move forward. With these words, I once again wish all of you the very best for your diamond jubilee celebrations and hope that you will continue to excel in the future also.

Thank you.

*JAI HIND !*

****

The President, Shri Pranab Mukherjee lighting the lamp to inaugurate the ECGC Diamond Jubilee celebrations, in New Delhi on November 08, 2016. The Minister of State for Commerce & Industry (Independent Charge), Smt. Nirmala Sitharaman and the Commerce Secretary, Ms. Rita A. Teaotia are also seen.























The President, Shri Pranab Mukherjee addressing at the inauguration of the ECGC Diamond Jubilee celebrations, in New Delhi on November 08, 2016.




The Minister of State for Commerce & Industry (Independent Charge), Smt. Nirmala Sitharaman addressing at the inauguration of the ECGC Diamond Jubilee celebrations, in New Delhi on November 08, 2016.


----------



## Hindustani78

The Minister of State for Commerce & Industry (Independent Charge), Smt. Nirmala Sitharaman in a bilateral meeting with the Minister of Economic Development of Republic of Maldives, Mr. Mohamed Saeed, in New Delhi on November 08, 2016.





The Minister of State for Commerce & Industry (Independent Charge), Smt. Nirmala Sitharaman in a bilateral meeting with the Minister of Economic Development of Republic of Maldives, Mr. Mohamed Saeed, in New Delhi on November 08, 2016.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Railways
08-November, 2016 17:00 IST
*Minister of Railways flags off 15069/15070 Gorakhpur-Badshahnagar Express (daily) *

The Minister of Railways, Shri Suresh Prabhakar Prabhu, in a programme held today i.e. on 08.11.2016 at Rail Bhawan flagged off 15069/15070 Gorakhpur-Badshahnagar (Lucknow) Express (daily) through Video-Conferencing. Minister of State for Railways Shri Rajen Gohain was specially present to grace the occasion. Chairman, Railway Board, Shri A. K. Mital, Member Traffic, Railway Board Shri Mohd. Jamshed, other Railway Board Members and senior officials were also present on the occasion at Rail Bhawan end. Local Members of Parliament of Gorakhpur and other districts were also present to grace the flag off function at Gorakhpur end.

Speaking on the occasion, Minister of Railways Shri Suresh Prabhakar Prabhu said that Uttar Pradesh is a big and populous State and thus it requires better railway network. He said that Gorakhpur is a big city which has historic importance too, this new intercity train service will help the Gorakhpur people to grow in social and economic terms.

Speaking on the occasion, Minister of State for Railways Shri Rajen Gohain said that the rail is the cheapest mode of travel in India. Thus, Railways intends to expand rail network throughout the length and breadth of the country so that every citizen can be benefitted. He said that Railways will introduce some more new trains services soon. 

*Introduction*:

*1. 15069/15070 Gorakhpur-Badshahnagar Express (daily)*.

*2. Stoppages: *Anand Nagar, Naugarh, Balrampur, Sohratgarh, Barhni, Tulsipur, Gonda, Barabanki and Malhaur



*3. Primary maintenance* - Lucknow/NER


*4. Composition - *Guard Coach -02, AC chair Car-1, 2nd Sitting-04, 

12 Coach General - 5

*5. Days of run* - Daily

The Union Minister for Railways, Shri Suresh Prabhakar Prabhu flagging off the 15069/15070 Gorakhpur- Badshahnagar (Lucknow) Express (Daily), through video conferencing from Rail Bhawan, in New Delhi on November 08, 2016. The Minister of State for Railways, Shri Rajen Gohain, the Chairman, Railway Board, Shri A.K. Mital and the Member Traffic, Railway Board, Shri Mohd. Jamshed are also seen.





The Union Minister for Railways, Shri Suresh Prabhakar Prabhu addressing at the inauguration of the 15069/15070 Gorakhpur- Badshahnagar (Lucknow) Express (Daily), through video conferencing from Rail Bhawan, in New Delhi on November 08, 2016. The Minister of State for Railways, Shri Rajen Gohain and the Member Traffic, Railway Board, Shri Mohd. Jamshed are also seen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Raje amar said:


> *RBI to issue ₹2000 Rupees Notes coming February 2017*
> 
> *Not just a piece of paper There is much more in this note Read the full content of this message*
> 
> India is all set to add one more denomination to its currencies shortly. The Reserve Bank of India (RBI) will be issuing Rs 2,000 currency notes, the highest to come into circulation, even as some experts feel7 high-value denominations should be discontinued to curb black money.
> 
> The Rs 2000 currency is designed keeping in mind to eradicate the black money issues using state of the art indigenous nano technology, every Rs. 2000 currency note is embedded with a *NGC (Nano GPS Chip)*
> 
> *How the embeded NGC Technology Works?*
> The unique feature of the NGC is it dosent need any power source. It only acts as a signal reflector. When a Satellite sends a signal requesting location the NGC reflects back the signal from the location, giving precise location coordinates, and the serial number of the currency back to the satellite, this way every NGC embedded currency can be easily tracked & located even if it is kept 120 meters below ground level. The NGC cant be tampered with or removed without damaging the currency note
> 
> *How will this help eradicate black money menace?*
> Since every NGC embeded currency can be tracked. The satellite can identify the exact amount of money stored at a certain location. If a relatively high concentration of currency is found a certain location for a longer period of time at suspicious locations other than banks & other financial institutions. The information will be passed on to the Income Tax Department for further investigation
> 
> *Just a beginning of the end of black money in India*



Its a bold unannounced move. I like that a lot!


----------



## damiendehorn

Raje amar said:


> *RBI to issue ₹2000 Rupees Notes coming February 2017*
> 
> *Not just a piece of paper There is much more in this note Read the full content of this message*
> 
> India is all set to add one more denomination to its currencies shortly. The Reserve Bank of India (RBI) will be issuing Rs 2,000 currency notes, the highest to come into circulation, even as some experts feel7 high-value denominations should be discontinued to curb black money.
> 
> The Rs 2000 currency is designed keeping in mind to eradicate the black money issues using state of the art indigenous nano technology, every Rs. 2000 currency note is embedded with a *NGC (Nano GPS Chip)*
> 
> *How the embeded NGC Technology Works?*
> The unique feature of the NGC is it dosent need any power source. It only acts as a signal reflector. When a Satellite sends a signal requesting location the NGC reflects back the signal from the location, giving precise location coordinates, and the serial number of the currency back to the satellite, this way every NGC embedded currency can be easily tracked & located even if it is kept 120 meters below ground level. The NGC cant be tampered with or removed without damaging the currency note
> 
> *How will this help eradicate black money menace?*
> Since every NGC embeded currency can be tracked. The satellite can identify the exact amount of money stored at a certain location. If a relatively high concentration of currency is found a certain location for a longer period of time at suspicious locations other than banks & other financial institutions. The information will be passed on to the Income Tax Department for further investigation
> 
> *Just a beginning of the end of black money in India*



OK so you put a "Nano GPS Chip" into each note, how would that eradicate black money? If you knew that a currency has a Nano GPS Chip, wouldn't you just buy Dollars, Euros or anyother currency and store that or even buy gold etc etc.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Consumer Affairs, Food & Public Distribution
10-November, 2016 16:36 IST
*Sugar stocks are enough in the country, Government is keeping a close watch on prices - Ram Vilas Paswan *

Union Minister of Consumer Affairs, Food & Public Distribution, Shri Ram Vilas Paswan today reviewed prices and availability of sugar in the country in a meeting with senior officials of his Ministry. After review he said that the Government has taken necessary steps to maintain sufficient stocks in the country and keep the sugar prices under check. 

He has said that during the current Sugar Season 2016-17,* the country has started with a carryover stock of 7.71 million MT (mMT) of sugar. * The *production of sugar has been estimated at about 22.52 mMT in the current sugar season.* While the *domestic consumption is estimated at about 25.5 mMT, the stock position at the close of the current sugar season (Sept. 2017) is likely to be at 4.73 mMT which will be carried forward for the next sugar season 2017-18.*

Thus the total availability of sugar in the country would be sufficient to meet the domestic consumption.

Further, the sugar production in the next sugar season (2017-18) is expected to be good and is likely to start early and therefore there will be no shortage of domestically produced sugar in India. By November 2017, another 2 mMT would be available from early crushing. 

*****


----------



## Bad Guy

you have watched Japanese robots a number of times, how about Indian One?
*Lakshmi, country’s first banking robot, makes debut in Chennai*


City Union Bank MD N Kamakodi interacts with robot Lakshmi



> CHENNAI: Endearing, interactive and superfast with data, India's first banking robot Lakshmi made her debut on Thursday in the city. Launched by the Kumbakonam-based City Union Bank, the artificial intelligence powered robot will be the first on-site bank helper.





> Top private lender HDFC Bank, which is also experimenting with robots to answer customer queries, is testing its humanoid at its innovation lab. Lakshmi, which took more than six months to develop, can answer intelligently on more than 125 subjects.





> Want to know your account balance? Interest rates on home loans? Deferred payments or possible charges to be incurred on fixed deposit closure? Lakshmi can answer it all. "Apart from answering generic questions, we have also programmed it to connect to the core banking solution. If a customer wants to know his bank account details or transaction history, the robot can flash the answer on its display," said N Kamakodi, MD and CEO, City Union Bank.





> Sensitive financial information like account details are displayed discreetly on the robot's screen and not voiced. "Lakshmi only talks out loud on generic subjects. If you visited our branch with your girlfriend, she won't embarrass you by showing your low account balance," joked its CEO.





> Lakshmi, who currently speaks in English, gestures, turns around and engages in a very life-like manner in conversations. Unlike most robots her speech is not formal, but more relaxed and casual. "Since its artificial intelligence, the robot is constantly learning from customers - the more interactions it has with customers the better it gets," said a bank executive.





> And what if a question stumps Lakshmi? "She then asks you to get in touch with the branch manager. But at the back-end, we will be collecting all the questions she was unable to answer and equip her with better data sets, so she can service customers. Today she can give real time updates of foreign exchange movement, current interest rates at banks for different asset classes like personal, educational, two-wheeler and home loans, possible charges on withdrawals or deposits. But going forward, she might be able to more than that," said its assembler Vijay V Shah of Coimbatore-based Vishnu Engineering.





> In the next few months, City Union will aim at programming the humanoid to greet customers in Tamil. "We are also looking at enabling it so that it can service visually challenged individuals. Worldwide very few banks employ robots at branches and we want to bring a whole new experience to India," said CEO Kamakodi.





> Currently, the bank has readied only one version of Lakshmi and has plans for 25-30 robots deployed at key branches by the end of the year if Lakshmi proves a hit with customers. The bank was planning on Lakshmi's debut on Thursday at its T.Nagar branch. But given the rush due to the demonetization drive and customers thronging the branches for exchanging withdrawn notes, Lakshmi might go public only on Monday.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Railways
11-November, 2016 20:15 IST
*Ministry of Railways Creates Three New Director General Level Posts At The Apex Scale *

Shri Akhil Agarwal took over charge as the first Director General (Signal & Telecommunications) 

*Shri AK Goel took over charge as the first Director General (Railway Stores)*


*Shri Anand Mathur took over charge as the first Director General (Personnel)*


Ministry of Railways created 3 New Director General (DG) level posts in the apex pay scale of the Government of India viz., Director General (Signal & Telecommunications), Director General (Personnel), Director General (Railway Stores). Ministry of Railways already had two Director General posts viz., Director General (Railway Protection Force), Director General (Railway Health Services). With this, Ministry of Railways now has five Director General level posts at Railway Board level.


Shri Akhil Agarwal took over charge as the first Director General (Signal & Telecommunications), Shri Anand Mathur as the first Director General (Personnel), Shri AK Goel as the first Director General (Railway Stores).








_Shri Akhil Agarwal, Director General (Signal & Telecom)_


*Shri Akhil Agarwal *belongs to Indian Railways Service of Signal Engineers of 1979 batch. Prior to this appointment he was General Manager in Central Railway, After Graduating in Electronics & Communication Engineering from IIT / Roorkee he did his Post Graduation from IIT Kanpur. He joined Indian Railways as an Indian Railway Service of Signal Engineers (IRSSE) officer in 1981 and has held various important posts i.e. Executive Director (Telecom) / Railway Board, Divisional Railway Manager / Bangalore, Chief Signal &Telecom Engineer / South Eastern Railway and Northern Railway, and Chief Project Manager / Indian Railway Project Management Unit









_Shri AK Goel, DG (Railway Stores)_

*Shri AK Goel* belongs Indian Railway Stores Service of 1979 batch. Prior to this appointment he was General Manager in South Eastern Railway, and he was working as Addl. Member (Railway Stores), Railway Board before that. Sri Goel, a Mechanical Engineer from Regional Engineering College, Allahabad joined Indian Railways as Materials Manager. He also completed Advance Diploma in Public Administration. During his distinguished career, Shri Goel had worked in various capacities in the Stores Department as Controller of Stores in COFMOW, DLW/Varanasi and Chief Materials Manager, South Eastern Railway and Northern Railway. He also worked as Divisional Railway Manager, Madurai Division of Southern Railway and Executive Director, Railway Board. He was involved in successful implementation of e-procurement and e-auction project for Indian Railways and finalization of Marhowrah and Madhepura Loco Manufacturing Projects as Addl. Member, Railway Stores. He graces the Chair of President, Indian Railways Institute of Logistics and Materials Management. He has keen interest in Sports and Socio- Cultural activities.







_Shri Anand Mathur, DG (Personnel)_


*Shri Anand Mathur *belongs to Indian Railways Personnel Service of 1980 batch. Prior to this appointment he was Additional Member (Staff), Railway Board, Shri Anand Mathur is a Post Graduate in Economics having studied in prestigious institutions like Shri Ram College of Commerce and Delhi School of Economics. He has worked on various important assignments such as Chief Personnel Officer/ Northern Railway, Divisional Railway Manager/Guntur Division/South Central Railway. He has received training both in India and abroad.


********

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anant_s

*PM Modi, Abe ride on Japan's famed Shinkansen bullet train*
PTI | Nov 12, 2016, 10.07 AM IST



(Image courtesy: Twitter/@MEAIndia)
TOKYO: Prime Minister Narendra Modi along with his Japanese counterpart Shinzo Abe on Saturday travelled in Japan's famed high-speed Shinkansen bullet train, which is being introduced in India on the Mumbai-Ahmedabad stretch. 

Modi and Abe travelled in the train, whose speed ranges from 240 kms per hour to 320 kms per hour, from Tokyo to Kobe, a city on Osaka Bay in Japan. 

"On the way to Kobe with PM @AbeShinzo. We are on board the Shinkansen bullet train," Prime Minister Modi tweeted along with pictures of him in deep conversation with Abe. 


On the way to Kobe with PM @AbeShinzo. We are on board the Shinkansen bullet train. pic.twitter.com/9W1WG4hXCQ

& mdash; Narendra Modi (@narendramodi) November 12, 2016 


"A unique friendship on a unique train journey. PM @narendramodi and PM @AbeShinzo inside the Shinkansen bullet train to Kobe," External Affairs Ministry spokesperson Vikas Swarup tweeted. 

The construction of the high-speed train corridor between Mumbai and Ahmedabad will start in 2018 and the train service will be operational from 2023. 

Abe, at a joint press conference with Prime Minister Modi here on Friday, had said that the designing of the project will begin by the end of this year. 

He said the ambitious project "symbolises a new dimension in the special relations" between the two countries and hoped that introduction of the rapid train network will spur further economic growth in India. 

The high speed rail system 'Shinkansen' was introduced in Japan in 1964. 

Earlier when Modi arrived at the Tokyo Station to board the train Swarup said, "Putting #IndiaJapan relations on the fast track! PM @narendramodi and PM @AbeShinzo arrive at Tokyo Station to board the Shinkansen." 

Putting #IndiaJapan relations on the fast track! PM @narendramodi and PM @AbeShinzo arrive at Tokyo Station to board the Shinkansen pic.twitter.com/pOHNDLKUzd
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*PM Modi arrives at the Kawasaki Heavy Industries with Japanese PM Abe to get first hand information on bullet trains*





*PM Modi takes a look at the pictorial timeline of HSR & the rolling stock in the lobby of KHI Hyogo Plant*




*We are waiting for this train in India, PM Narendra Modi says at the Kawasaki Heavy Industries in Japan*





*PM Modi takes a look inside the driver's cabin of the bullet train*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Steel
12-November, 2016 16:25 IST
*Union Minister for Steel Shri Chaudhary Birender Singh to inaugurate the Ministry of Steel Pavilion on 14th November at the 36th edition of IITF *

The Ministry of Steel, Government of India announces the inauguration of the Ministry of Steel Pavilion at the 36th edition of India International Trade Fair (IITF), the largest integrated trade fair on Monday i.e. 14th November, 2016, at 04.00 PM at stall no 15-a, at hall 18U, Pragati Maidan, New Delhi. 

The Union Minister for Steel Shri Chaudhary Birender Singh and Secretary, Steel, Dr. Aruna Sharma will be present to inaugurate the Ministry of Steel stall ‘Ministry of Steel Pavilion’, where the country’s public and private sector steel making capabilities come together on display. Steel PSU & Private sector chiefs and senior officials from Ministry of Steel will also be present. 

Steel, owing to its high tensile strength, low cost and inherent uses, is the backbone of any modern civilization and is very important for a growing economy like India. The government of India is focused on a steady manufacturing climate, accelerating the manufacturing potential in the country by leaps & bounds. In-line with ‘Make-in-India’ initiative, *our steel companies like ESSAR Steel, FSNL, HSCL, JPC, JSL, JSPL, JSW, KIOCL, MECON, MOIL, MSTC, NMDC, RINL, SAIL and TATA Steel, have emphasized on innovation and R&D to developed new products empowering industries to manufacture indigenously, state of the art products like INS Vikrant, India’s first indigenous air craft career, bullet proof steel, nuclear power plants or space exploration missions and become widely recognized as purveyor of high-end, value-added steel. *

Digitalization has emerged as catalysts for rapid economic growth, ultimately transforming the nation. Indian Steel Industry which is highly automated has introduced digital technologies across processes *such as operations research, product development, software development, robotics & mechanical engineering, mining, pelletization, raw material handling, coke oven, sinter plant, blast furnace, long product mill, continuous casting, SMS/BOF, flat product mill, supply chain management, procurement, retail and online sales of steel. *

The steel industry is constantly researching on new technologies to enhance the world's strongest and versatile material; currently there are over 2000 grades of steel globally of which 1500 grades are high grade steel. Iron and steel are used widely in the* construction of roads, railways, energy, packaging, appliances, transport, infrastructure, buildings & large modern structures, such as stadiums and skyscrapers, bridges, and airports, are supported by a steel skeleton. Other common applications include shipbuilding, pipelines, mining, offshore construction, aerospace, white goods (e.g. washing machines), heavy equipment such as bulldozers, office furniture, steel wool, tools, and armour in the form of personal vests or vehicle armour, Cutlery, Rulers, Surgical instruments, Watches, Guns, Rail passenger vehicles, IT, Tablets, Electronics, Trash Cans etc. *

****


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Steel
14-November, 2016 19:55 IST
*Working towards innovative and cost-effective R&D solutions for becoming a global hub of centre of excellences in steel industry: Steel Minister *

Inaugurates Steel Pavilion at the India International Trade Fair

The Union Minister of Steel, Shri Chaudhary Birender Singh has said that the Steel Ministry is working towards innovative and cost-effective R&D solutions for becoming a global hub of centre of excellences in steel industry. He was addressing the gathering after inaugurating the Ministry of Steel (MoS) Pavilion at the 36th edition of India International Trade Fair (IITF), here today. The Secretary, Steel, Dr. Aruna Sharma, prominent steel industry members such as ESSAR Steel, FSNL, HSCL, JPC, JSL, JSPL, JSW, KIOCL, MECON, MOIL, MSTC, NMDC, RINL, SAIL and TATA Steel were also present on the occasion. 

The Steel Minister said that the entire industry will have to come up with joint strategies to take on the challenges being faced by the industry. He further said that his desire is that public, private sector and ministry will have to prepare themselves to jointly face the challenges coming from abroad. The government of India is focused on manufacturing sector and is implementing aggressive Research and Development projects in diverse realms of Iron & Steel Technology under various categories such as Plant Performance Improvement (PPI), Product Development (PD), Scientific Investigation and Development (SID), Basic Research (BR) and Technical Services (TS), he added. 

While mentioning the major efforts are directed towards cost reduction and improvement in quality of Indian steel, in order to develop and deliver high quality steel products that add value to the customer‘s business, across the value chain”, Shri Birender Singh, the Union Minister for Steel, said. *India is the 3rd largest manufacturer of steel in the world*, and we are constantly working towards innovative and cost-effective R&D solutions, developing and commercializing improved processes and products, continually enhancing the capability with the aim of becoming a global hub of centre of excellences”, he added. 

The Secretary, Steel, Dr. Aruna Sharma said that in-line with Prime Minister, Shri Narendra Modi’s vision and Government of India’s flagship programme - Digital India, the Indian steel industry has taken a very proactive approach and enabled seamless integration of digital technologies across processes, such as operations research, product development, robotics & mechanical engineering, mining, pelletization, raw material handling, coke oven, sinter plant, blast furnace, long product mill, continuous casting, SMS/BOF, flat product mill, supply chain management, procurement, retail and online sale of steel. The Digital Revolution holds many promises, for the steel sector in India, it has already embedded transparency, efficiency, enhanced quality of Indian steel and most importantly improved safety standards, leading to a digitally empowered society and knowledge economy, she added. 

The steel industry is constantly researching on new technologies to enhance the world's strongest and versatile material; currently there are over 2000 grades of steel globally of which 1500 grades are high grade steel. Iron and steel are used widely in the construction of roads, railways, energy, packaging, appliances, transport, infrastructure, buildings & large modern structures, such as stadiums and skyscrapers, bridges, and airports, are supported by a steel skeleton. Other common applications include shipbuilding, pipelines, mining, offshore construction, aerospace, white goods (e.g. washing machines), heavy equipment such as bulldozers, office furniture, steel wool, tools, and armour in the form of personal vests or vehicle armour, Cutlery, Rulers, Surgical instruments, Watches, Guns, Rail passenger vehicles, IT, Tablets, Electronics, Trash Cans etc. 

***


----------



## Hindustani78

The Prime Minister, Shri Narendra Modi unveiling plaques to mark the foundation stone laying of various railway projects, at Ghazipur, Uttar Pradesh on November 14, 2016. The Governor of Uttar Pradesh, Shri Ram Naik, the Union Minister for Railways, Shri Suresh Prabhakar Prabhu, the Minister of State for Communications (Independent Charge) and Railways, Shri Manoj Sinha, the Minister of State for Health & Family Welfare, Smt. Anupriya Patel and other dignitaries are also seen.






The Prime Minister, Shri Narendra Modi flagging off the new express train from Ghazipur City to Kolkata (through video conferencing), at Ghazipur, Uttar Pradesh on November 14, 2016. The Governor of Uttar Pradesh, Shri Ram Naik, the Union Minister for Railways, Shri Suresh Prabhakar Prabhu and the Minister of State for Communications (Independent Charge) and Railways, Shri Manoj Sinha are also seen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anant_s

Konkan Railway to begin Electrification

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Road Transport & Highways
15-November, 2016 17:00 IST
*NHAI initiates DPRS for Logistic Efficiency Enhancement Programme (LEEP) under Bharatmala Pariyojna *

Under a programme entitled ‘Logistic Efficiency Enhancement Programme’ (LEEP) aimed to enhance the freight transportation in India through improving cost, time, tracking and transferability of consignments through infrastructure, procedural and Information Technology (IT) interventions, Consultants are being tasked to carry out critical examination of *existing logistic infrastructure and destination of freight movement in the country, and 44 freight corridors (Economic Corridors), Inter corridors and feeder routes to reduce cost and time of freight movement.* These are proposed to be developed by taking an end-to-end corridor view, rather than stretch-by-stretch road construction view to ensure consistent infrastructure along the corridor, as per discussion between NHAI and Government.

As a first step towards this task, preparation of Detailed Project Reports is being undertaken by NHAI. In the first phase, *DPRs of identified 15000 km is proposed to be prepared. In LOT1, NHAI has invited bids for preparation of DPRs for 15,000 km of length in the country. Bids have been invited in 45 packages of about 300 Km length each. *

In order to drastically reduce the time taken for conducting surveys, it has been decided to use latest technologies such as LiDAR, Satellite mapping and *Ground Penetration Radar (GPR)* in preparation of DPRs. This will also help to make data collection comprehensive with accurate measure points and increase the safety for project personnel.

…


----------



## Hindustani78

The Union Minister for Agriculture and Farmers Welfare, Shri Radha Mohan Singh visiting after inaugurating the “Agriculture & Farmers Welfare Ministry Pavilion”, at the 36th India International Trade Fair (IITF-2016), at Pragati Maidan, in New Delhi on November 15, 2016.








The Union Minister for Micro, Small and Medium Enterprises, Shri Kalraj Mishra visiting after inaugurating the “MSME EXPO-2016 Pavilion”, during the 36th India International Trade Fair (IITF-2016), at Pragati Maidan, in New Delhi on November 15, 2016.


----------



## Hindustani78

Touch of class:A weaver from UP making carpets on his khaddi loom in Adilabad.- Photo: S. Harpal Singh
*The community from UP makes beautiful carpets, doormats out of discarded clothes*

The ancient tradition of making something useful out of useless things continues, at least in some corners of India, and it can be seen in the work of a group of Muslim weavers from Rampur district of Uttar Pradesh who are camping in Adilabad town at present. These weavers specialise in making durries or carpets and doormats out of any kind of discarded clothes which are as attractive as those that are produced on power or handlooms.

For making a 3x6 ft durrie, about 1-kg of cloth is consumed and the quantum increases as the size of the product increases. For a carpet of the size of 8x10 ft, the weavers charge Rs.1,300, the highest they do within their range which starts at Rs.150. The door mats cost about Rs. 30 each towards labour charges but the weavers make a pack of five for Rs. 150. The quantum of cloth required is quite meagre.


----------



## Hindustani78

New facility Pralhad Joshi, MP, and Jagadish Shettar, Leader of the Opposition in the Legislative Assembly, using the newly launched escalator at the Hubballi Railway Station on Monday.— Photo: Kiran Bakale

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/798526295084658688
http://www.thehindubusinessline.com...ober-trade-deficit-expands/article9349487.ece

http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...eficit-at-10-billion/articleshow/55438414.cms

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Hindustani78

*Plantation programme to be implemented in all 30 factories of KSCDC*
The People’s Cashew Plantation programme, at the initiative of the State government and the public sector Kerala State Cashew Development Corporation (KSCDC), took shape on Tuesday at the 13-acre Kottiyam factory complex of the KSCDC complex near here with the planting of 1,000 high-yielding cashew saplings that will start bearing fruit from the third year.

KSCDC Chairman S. Jayamohan, who inaugurated the programme, said it is being implemented at the Kottiyam factory complex with the help of Mahatma Gandhi National Rural Employment Guarantee Scheme workers attached to Ithikkara block panchayat and Mayyana grama panchayat.

Permission for obtaining these workers for the scheme was obtained following talks with Minister for Local Administration K.T. Jaleel.

Mr. Jayamohan said that as part of taking forward the programme, one lakh cashew saplings have been produced and readied for distribution from the factory complex.

*He said that since the Kottiyam factory complex comprises 13 acres, most of the land there will be utilised for the cashew nursery required to promote the programme.*

*Cashew plantations are being promoted in the State by the government because the cashew industry is now almost completely dependent upon import of raw cashew.*

Because of heavy competition in the international raw nut markets, the price of raw nuts continues to soar coupled with shortage of the commodity.

In the past most of the raw nuts which the cashew industry of the State required was produced in the State and other neighbouring States. But as the industry began to grow, cashew plantations in the State began getting replaced with other plantation crops and processors depended on some of the African countries and Vietnam for imports.

*Biggest exporter*

In due time,* Vietnam began cashew processing and emerged as the biggest exporter of cashew kernels in the international market.* Many other States in the country also started processing cashew and all this contributed to the demand for raw nuts from the producing countries. This situation contributed towards threatening the cashew industry of the State.

Mr. Jayamohan said that the plantation programme will be implemented in the compounds of all the *30 factories of the KSCDC.*

As of now, production in the State is able to meet less than 10 per cent of the State’s demand.

The aim of the programme is to meet 50 per cent of the demand in five years, he said.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Steel
16-November, 2016 15:45 IST
*Contribution of Steel Sector to India's GDP *

*Indian Steel Sector’s contribution to overall Gross Domestic Product of the country is nearly 2% during 2015-16. *

*The total exposure of steel industry is about Rs. 3.13 lakh crore out of which Gross Non Performing Assets is about Rs. 1.15 lakh crore. This works out to 36.94% of total loan outstanding as on March, 2016 *

At the instance of Government, RBI has also recently reduced the overall policy rates which are expected to get translated into reduction in actual lending rates. The RBI accorded a flexible refinancing repayment option, popularly known as 5:25 scheme for long-term infrastructure projects, including steel where total exposure of the bank is above Rs. 500 crores. RBI has also brought in Strategic Debt Restructuring scheme to help debt ridden companies including steel companies. Further, in June 2016, RBI brought in another scheme called *Scheme for Sustainable Structuring of Stressed Assets,* also known as S4A scheme, with the same objective. The Government has taken a slew of measures to strengthen the positioning of the steel industry in the domestic market. *They include imposition of antidumping and safeguard duties on a range of steel products with the objective of eliminating/reducing low priced unfairly treaded steel from countries such as China which negatively impacted profitability of the domestic steel producers and simultaneous loss of market share.* The Government has initiated simultaneously wide ranging investment plans in infrastructure which is expected to increase the demand for steel.

This information was given by the Minister of State in the Ministry of Mines Sh. Vishnu Deo Sai in reply to a question in Rajya Sabha today.

***

The latest status regarding total capacity of production of steel its import, demand and supply in the country are given below: -


*Period - Crude steel-capacity (mt) - Total Finished Steel(non-alloy + alloy) (mt) -
Production for sale - Import - Demand*

2015-16 - 121.97 - 90.98 - 11.71 - 80.45
Source: JPC/ERU; mt=million tonnes; real consumption


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Commerce & Industry
16-November, 2016 18:12 IST
*Assistance to Tamil Nadu for Purchase of Turmeric Boilers *

Government through the Spices Board provides assistance to the turmeric growers for installing turmeric polishers under the Mission for Integrated Development of Horticulture [MIDH]. As per the scheme, 35% of the actual cost of the turmeric polisher subject to a maximum of Rs. 87,500/- is provided as subsidy to SC, ST, small, marginal & Women farmers and Rs.62500/- as subsidy to other farmers in the major turmeric growing states including Tamil Nadu. During 2016-17, out of Rs.10.80 lakhs allotted for Turmeric Polisher under MIDH to Spices Board, an amount of Rs.2.62 lakhs has been allotted to Tamil Nadu.

Government through Spices Board also implements the scheme “Export Oriented Production, Export Development & Promotion of Spices”, under which inter alia assistance is provided to the turmeric growers for installing turmeric boilers at the rate of 50% of the actual cost of the turmeric boilers, subject to a maximum of Rs.1.50 lakhs. During 2016-17, no financial assistance has been provided to the farmers in the turmeric growing areas of Tamil Nadu as of now.

This information was given by the Commerce and Industry Minister Smt. Nirmala Sitharaman in a written reply in Rajya Sabha today

********


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Railways
16-November, 2016 16:49 IST
*Bio Toilets in Trains *

*About 48000 bio-toilets have been installed by Indian Railways (IR) in trains’ coaches till 31.10.2016.* It is targeted to fit bio-toilets in the entire fleet of coaches Indian Railways (IR) by the year 2021-22. *The additional cost of providing bio-toilets in one coach (4 bio-toilets) is ₹4 lakhs approximately *and for those old coaches, which require replacement of structural* members for fitment of bio-toilets, the additional cost is approximately ₹15.64 lakhs per coach. *Bio-toilets, based on the indigenous design and technology developed in association with Defence Research & Development Organisation (DRDO), are being installed in coaches by Indian Railways.

This Press Release is based on the information given by the Minister of State for Railways Shri Rajen Gohain in a written reply to a question in Lok Sabha on 16 November 2016, Wednesday.

***

Ministry of Railways
16-November, 2016 16:51 IST
Development of Railway Lines in North Eastern States 

*For development of Railway lines network in North Eastern States, 20 major Railway projects consisting of 13 new lines, 2 gauge conversions and 5 doublings having aggregate length of 2624 km at a cost of `52030 crore have been taken up.* An expenditure of `21336 crore has been incurred on these projects upto March, 2016. An outlay of `5040 crore has been provided for 2016-17 for these projects and residual liabilities of some completed projects.

Completion of projects depends on many factors such as availability of funds, land acquisition, forestry and wildlife clearances, shifting of services, construction of road over and road under bridges by road maintaining agencies etc. As many of these factors are not within the control of Railways, it is not feasible to fix timelines for all the projects. However, Railways have taken various measures to expedite completion of projects including substantial increase in allocation of funds, prioritization of projects, delegation of powers at field level, inviting the State Governments to participate with Railways for resource mobilization for projects, nomination of nodal officers for improved co-ordination with the State Governments etc.

This Press Release is based on the information given by the Minister of State for Railways Shri Rajen Gohain in a written reply to a question in Lok Sabha on 16 November 2016, Wednesday.

***

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shravan#22580

anant_s said:


> Konkan Railway to begin Electrification
> 
> View attachment 352060
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 352061


Thats cool 




And also for those who thought Me dead, Im alive

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Agriculture
17-November, 2016 14:10 IST
*Cooperatives can Play a Very Important Role in Creating Job Opportunities in Rural Areas: Radha Mohan Singh 

Cooperatives Largest Movement in India: Agriculture & Farmers Welfare Minister *

The Union Agriculture and Farmers Welfare Minister, Shri Radha Mohan Singh has said that cooperatives can play a paramount role in creating employment opportunities in rural areas. .Cooperatives related to dairy have proved this while creating employment opportunities in plenty. Shri Radha Mohan Singh said that cooperatives have made themselves prominent in every walk of life and through the vast network of cooperatives about 100 million people have benefitted with opportunities of employment throughout the world. The Minister of Agriculture was speaking at a conference of the 12th International Cooperative Alliance (ICA) - Asia Pacific Regional Assembly and 9th Cooperative Forum. Shri Singh warmly welcomed almost 250 foreign delegates coming from Asia Pacific region to participate in the conference and expressed hope that this conference will prove a milestone to strengthen the cooperatives in Asia – Pacific Region..

The Minister added that the Government of India has launched a number of schemes of paramount importance under the guidance of Hon’ble Prime Minister, Shri Narendra Modi. Shri Singh said that cooperatives can play a vital role in implementing schemes such as Toilets in Schools, Jan Dhan Yojana, Swachh Bharat Abhiyan, Pradhan Mantri Krishi Sinchai Yojana, Make in India, Soil Health Card because it has large network spread in the remotest areas as well as in villages. The Minister further said that government has put a strong thrust on the creation of employment opportunities related to skills. *As nearly 65% population of the country is below 38.* Keeping in view this sort of scenario the cooperatives can play a very important role in creating the opportunities of employment as well as access to rural areas.

Shri Singh opined that ICA Asia Pacific Regional Assembly has sustained development for all, which is very much consistent with present perspective. This corresponds to the sustainable development agenda 2030 of the United Nations which has put a special thrust on reaching the target of sustainable development comprised of poverty abolition, health services, employment creation and check on climate change.

Shri Radha Mohan Singh further said that* there are more than 6 lakh cooperatives in the country. The membership of them has gone up as the 2491.20 million. *These cooperatives have made the cooperative movement as the largest movement in the world. These cooperatives are working in the regime of fertilizers delivery, sugar production, handlooms as well as retail sector. The cooperatives sector imparts self employment to 17.80 million people and cooperatives related to fisheries, labour, handlooms and gender cooperatives have played very important role in bringing improvement in social economic condition of the weaker sections of the society. The cooperatives related to dairy sector have made the country self dependent by realizing “White Revolution”. Housing cooperatives have provided facilities of accommodation to the weaker section of the society at reasonable price.

***


----------



## Hindustani78

The CMD, National Seed Corporation, Shri Vinod Kumar Gaur presenting a dividend Cheque to the Union Minister for Agriculture and Farmers Welfare, Shri Radha Mohan Singh, in New Delhi on November 17, 2016. The Secretary, Ministry of Agriculture and Farmers Welfare, Shri S.K. Pattanayak is also seen.


----------



## anant_s

*ABB wins order to supply 1600 transformers*
*




*

ABB announced on November 15 that it has won an order from Alstom to supply 1600 traction transformers for 800 double-unit prima electric new freight locomotives for India.

ABB will supply 50Hz underframe traction transformers for the 800 locomotives. The compact transformers are designed to withstand extreme temperatures and voltage fluctuations.

The transformers will be manufactured at ABB’s facility in the Indian state of Gujarat. The order supports the government’s ‘Make in India’ initiative which aims to encourage manufacturing in the country. All but the first five of the 120km/h 8.9MW locomotives will be assembled in India under the agreement.

The IGBT-equipped locomotives will be built at a new production plant at Madhepura in the Bihar state under a joint venture agreed with Alstom in November 2015 in which India Railways (IR) holds a 26% stake. Deliveries will take place between 2018 and 2028. The locomotives will be used on India’s future dedicated freight corridors and help IR to achieve its target of increasing average freight trains speeds from 20-25km/h to 50-60km/h.

http://www.railjournal.com/index.php/locomotives/abb-wins-order-to-supply-1600-transformers.html


----------



## Hindustani78

The Union Minister for Science & Technology and Earth Sciences, Dr. Harsh Vardhan inaugurating the DST Pavilion, at the 36th India International Trade Fair (IITF-2016), at Pragati Maidan, in New Delhi on November 18, 2016. The Secretary, Department of Science and Technology, Prof. Ashutosh Sharma is also seen.





The Union Minister for Science & Technology and Earth Sciences, Dr. Harsh Vardhan visits after inaugurating the DST Pavilion, at the 36th India International Trade Fair (IITF-2016), at Pragati Maidan, in New Delhi on November 18, 2016. The Secretary, Department of Science and Technology, Prof. Ashutosh Sharma is also seen.





The Union Minister for Science & Technology and Earth Sciences, Dr. Harsh Vardhan visits after inaugurating the DST Pavilion, at the 36th India International Trade Fair (IITF-2016), at Pragati Maidan, in New Delhi on November 18, 2016. The Secretary, Department of Science and Technology, Prof. Ashutosh Sharma is also seen.





The Union Minister for Science & Technology and Earth Sciences, Dr. Harsh Vardhan visits after inaugurating the DST Pavilion, at the 36th India International Trade Fair (IITF-2016), at Pragati Maidan, in New Delhi on November 18, 2016.





The Union Minister for Science & Technology and Earth Sciences, Dr. Harsh Vardhan visits after inaugurating the DST Pavilion, at the 36th India International Trade Fair (IITF-2016), at Pragati Maidan, in New Delhi on November 18, 2016.





The Union Minister for Science & Technology and Earth Sciences, Dr. Harsh Vardhan inaugurated the DST Pavilion, at the 36th India International Trade Fair (IITF-2016), at Pragati Maidan, in New Delhi on November 18, 2016. The Secretary, Department of Science and Technology, Prof. Ashutosh Sharma is also seen.


----------



## Hindustani78

Skill Development Minister Rajiv Pratap Rudy at Skill India Pavilion at IITF in New Delhi on Thursday. PTI Photo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Union Minister of State (Independent Charge) for Skill Development and Entrepreneurship Rajiv Pratap Rudy, inaugurating the Skill India Pavilion at India International Trade Fair,in New Delhi on Thursday. UNI PHOTO

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Jodhpur passenger train 54703 that derailed near Rajiasar village in Ganganagar District.


----------



## Hindustani78

Farmers and workers filling onions in bags at the Kurnool market yard on Friday.— PHOTO: U. SUBRAMANYAM




http://www.thehindu.com/news/nation...umes-in-kurnool/article9363132.ece?ref=tpnews

Procurement of onions from farmers resumed in Kurnool market yard on Friday at prices ranging from Rs. 300 to Rs. 750 per quintal depending on the size and quality, with part payment in cash and the remaining sum by cheque, a week after stoppage of onion purchase from farmers due to cash crunch owing to demonetisation of higher value notes.

Farmers brought nearly 280 quintals of onion in 20 lorry loads to the market yard and the premises was filled with onions on Friday. Farmers and hamalis filled the onions in bags for sale. On the directions of Kurnool Joint Collector C. Harikiran, to purchase onions by paying 10 per cent of the amount in cash and the remaining sum by cheque, traders purchased onions under the supervision of officials. Several farmers accepted part payment in cash and the remaining sum by cheque, but some farmers took cheques for the entire sum due to them. Farmers welcomed the arrangement made to purchase onions.


----------



## Hindustani78

President's Secretariat
20-November, 2016 18:21 IST
*Innovations and technology should be adopted in agriculture to make it more productive, says President*


The President of India, Shri Pranab Mukherjee inaugurated the 12th edition of CII Agro Tech 2016 in Chandigarh today (November 20, 2016). 

Speaking on the occasion, the President said the nation stood at the cusp of a second green revolution in the Eastern and North Eastern parts of the country. He stated that he was happy to be present in the heart of Punjab and Haryana, the area where the first green revolution successfully began in the 1960s and continued in the decades that followed. He appreciated the indomitable spirit of the farmers of these states for having achieved the green revolution and exhorted industry, research institutions, scientists and farmers to come together for bringing about a second green revolution. 

The President stated that India had made significant progress from producing just 50 million tones of food grain in 1947 to about 270 million tones now. He called for the adoption of innovations and technology in agriculture so as to make our farms more productive and use resources more effectively. The President complimented Israel, whose President, Mr. Reuven Rivlin was present on the occasion, for having successfully achieved greater productivity per drop of water by applying innovative technology to agriculture. 

The President said for several years India's economic growth rate had been substantial, with an average percentage of 7.6 being achieved in the last one and a half decade, despite a global slowdown. India had emerged as one of the major economies and he was confident that with the new and innovative programs of the Government like, ‘Clean India’, ‘Digital India’, ‘Make in India’ etc, this ancient civilization of ours will soon grow to be a modern and prosperous world power. 

Highlighting the growing relations between India and Israel, the President said that he was a part of the decision making process when fully fledged diplomatic relation were established between the two countries. He said it was a matter of satisfaction that the two countries were collaborating on several fronts that ranged from defense to agriculture. 

Among other dignitaries present on the occasion were Shri VP Singh Badnore, Governor of Punjab, Prof. Kaptan Singh Solanki, Governor of Haryana and Shri Radha Mohan Singh, Union Minister for Agriculture and Farmers Welfare. 

***


The President, Shri Pranab Mukherjee and the President of Israel, Mr. Reuven Rivlin inaugurating the 12th Edition of CII Agro Tech 2016, in Chandigarh on November 20, 2016.






The President, Shri Pranab Mukherjee addressing at the inauguration of the 12th Edition of CII Agro Tech 2016, in Chandigarh on November 20, 2016. The President of Israel, Mr. Reuven Rivlin, the Union Minister for Agriculture and Farmers Welfare, Shri Radha Mohan Singh and other dignitaries are also seen.





The Union Minister for Agriculture and Farmers Welfare, Shri Radha Mohan Singh addressing at the inauguration of the 12th Edition of CII Agro Tech 2016, in Chandigarh on November 20, 2016. The President, Shri Pranab Mukherjee, the President of Israel, Mr. Reuven Rivlin and other dignitaries are also seen.


----------



## Hindustani78

President's Secretariat
20-November, 2016 12:47 IST
*President of India condoles the loss of lives on account of derailment of Indore-Patna Express in Uttar Pradesh *


The President of India, Shri Pranab Mukherjee has condoled the loss of lives on account of derailment of Indore-Patna Express near Kanpur in Uttar Pradesh. 

In a message to Shri Ram Naik, the Governor of Uttar Pradesh, the President has said “I am sad to learn about the accident in which many have lost their lives and a number of persons are injured, when Indore-Patna Express ran off the tracks near Kanpur in Uttar Pradesh. 

I am sure that the State Government is providing all possible assistance to the bereaved families who have lost their near and dear ones as well as medical aid to the injured. 

Kindly convey my heartfelt condolences to the family members of the deceased. I pray to the Almighty to give them the strength and courage to bear this irreparable loss. I wish speedy recovery to the injured persons”. 

***

Vice President's Secretariat20-November, 2016 11:10 IST
Vice President expresses grief over loss of lives in the train accident at Pukhrayan 



The Vice President of India, Shri M. Hamid Ansari has expressed grief over loss of lives in the train accident at Pukhrayan, near Kanpur (Uttar Pradesh). He said that he is deeply grieved and shocked at the tragic loss of life and injuries to passengers resulting from the derailment of the Indore-Patna Express train.


Following is the text of Vice President’s message:


"I am deeply grieved and shocked at the tragic loss of life and injuries to passengers resulting from the derailment of the Indore-Patna Express train that took place at Pukhrayan near Kanpur (U.P.) earlier today.


I convey my heartfelt condolences to the members of the bereaved families and pray to the Almighty to give them strength and fortitude to withstand this immense loss. I also wish speedy recovery to the injured passengers."


***

Prime Minister's Office
20-November, 2016 10:09 IST
*PM condoles the loss of lives due to the derailing of the Patna-Indore Express *


The Prime Minister Shri Narendra Modi has condoled the loss of lives due to the derailing of the Patna-Indore Express. Expressing his anguish, the Prime Minister said: 

“Anguished beyond words on the loss of lives due to the derailing of the Patna-Indore express. My thoughts are with the bereaved families.

Prayers with those injured in the tragic train accident. I have spoken to Railway Minister, Shri Suresh Prabhu, who is personally monitoring the situation closely”.

***

Ministry of Home Affairs
20-November, 2016 13:28 IST
*Shri Rajnath Singh expresses deep pain over the loss of lives caused by derailment of Patna-Indore Express near Kanpur *

05 Search and Rescue teams of NDRF rushed to Kanpur for immediate response 

The Union Home Minister Shri Rajnath Singh has expressed deep pain over the loss of lives caused by derailment of Patna-Indore Express near Kanpur during the wee hours of today morning. The incident took place at about 0310 hrs, approximately 60 km away from Kanpur at a location known as Pukhrayan.

Expressing deep pain, Shri Rajnath Singh said that his thoughts are with the bereaved families. Earlier the day, Shri Rajnath Singh talked to DG, National Disaster Response Force (NDRF) and instructed him to rush NDRF teams to Pukhrayan.

05 Search and Rescue teams of NDRF have been mobilized to Kanpur. On receipt of information, 01 search and rescue team of NDRF comprising of 35 responders immediately rushed to the incident site at 0530 hrs from its Regional Response Centre (RRC) Lucknow, reached on the spot at 0810 hrs and started search and rescue operation at 0815 hrs. 02 more teams comprising of 79 responders left NDRF Base Vanaras at 0530 hrs. To strengthen the rescue operation, 02 additional teams comprising of 75 responders airlifted from Hindan Airbase Ghaziabad at 1001 hrs and reached at the site at 1105 hrs. NDRF teams are comprising of trained responders, equipped with state-of-the-art Disaster Management gadgets and Medical Components.

As the victims are trapped inside the boggies, due care and diligence is being taken into consideration. NDRF responders are making all possible efforts to rescue the trapped victims with the help of multi-types of latest disaster management gadgets and tools. So far, NDRF has rescued 53 passengers including 16 badly trapped from the boggies. The operation is still in progress. Some additional teams are also put on stand by and shall be mobilized as per demand.

To supervise the rescue operation, DG NDRF, Shri R. K Pachnanda rushed to the site early in the morning from Delhi and reaching shortly.

A 24x7, NDRF Control Room is monitoring the situation round the clock and in touch with Railways Authorities and local civil administration to render any kinds of assistance.

****


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Mines 
21-November, 2016 12:16 IST
*Mineral Production during September 2016 (Provisional) *

The index of mineral production of mining and quarrying sector for the month of *September* (new Series 2004-05=100) 2016 at 115.6, was 3.1% lower as compared to *September* 2015. The cumulative growth for the period *April- September *2016-17 over the corresponding period of previous year has been 0.0 percent.

The total value of mineral production (excluding atomic & minor minerals) in the country during *September* 2016 was Rs. 16997 crore. The contribution of Coal was the highest at Rs. 6076 crore (36%). Next in the order of importance were: Petroleum (crude) Rs. 5302 crore, Natural gas (utilized) Rs. 2068 crore, Iron ore Rs. 1457 crore, Lignite Rs.718 crore and Limestone Rs. 535 crore. These six minerals together contributed about 95% of the total value of mineral production in *September* 2016.

Production level of important minerals in *September* 2016 were: Coal 424 lakh tonnes, Lignite 39 lakh tonnes, Natural gas (utilized) 2500 million cu. m., Petroleum (crude) 29 lakh tonnes, Bauxite 1707 thousand tonnes, Chromite 164 thousand tonnes, Copper conc. 11 thousand tonnes, Gold 159 kg., Iron ore 130 lakh tonnes, Lead conc. 20 thousand tonnes, Manganese ore 162 thousand tonnes, Zinc conc. 126 thousand tonnes, Apatite & Phosphorite 38 thousand tonnes, Limestone 245 lakh tonnes, Magnesite 26 thousand tonnes and Diamond 2725 carat. 

The production of important minerals showing positive growth during *September* 2016 over *September* 2015 include ‘Gold’ (54.4%), ‘Chromite’ (25.7%), ‘Lignite’ ( 21.8%), ‘Iron ore’ (13.4%) ‘Magnesite’ (11.8%) ‘Manganese ore’ (5.8%) and ‘Limestone’ (3.5%). The production of other important minerals showing negative growth are: ‘Apatite & Phosphorite’ [(-) 77.9%], ‘Bauxite’ [(-) 24.5 %], ‘Lead conc. [(-) 12.0%], ‘Diamond’ [(-) 9.5%], ‘Zinc conc.’ [(-) 8.4%], ‘Copper conc.’ [(-) 7.5%], ‘Coal’ [(-) 5.9%], ‘Natural gas (utilized)’ [(-) 5.6%], and ‘Petroleum (crude)’ [(-) 4.1%].

*********


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Agriculture
22-November, 2016 18:13 IST
*National Dairy Plan to Increase Milk Production & to Reduce Spoilage of Milk *

The Department is implementing the following Dairy Development schemes in which assistance is provided among others for creation and strengthening infrastructure for providing market access to milk & milk products which helps to reduce spoilage of milk due to high temperature:-

i. National Dairy Plan (Phase-I):

The Government of India has approved National Dairy Plan Phase- I (NDP-I) with an outlay of Rs. 2,242 Crore for implementation during 2011-12 to 2018-19 as a Central Sector Scheme. The Scheme is implemented through National Dairy Development Board and the objectives of the National Dairy Plan, Phase I are:- 

(a) To help increase the productivity of milch animals and thereby increase milk production to meet the rapidly growing demand for milk.

(b) To help provide rural milk producers with greater access to the organized milk-processing sector.

NDP-I is being implemented in the 18 major milk producing States of Uttar Pradesh, Punjab, Haryana, Gujarat, Rajasthan, Madhya Pradesh, Bihar, West Bengal, Maharashtra, Karnataka, Tamil Nadu, Andhra Pradesh, Telangana (after bifurcation of Andhra Pradesh), Orissa, Jharkhand, Chhattisgarh, Uttarakhand and Kerala constituting 90% of the milk production. Under NDP-I, 364 projects have been approved with a total outlay of Rs.1904.22 crore out of which Rs.897.97 crore has been released to the implementing agencies.* Under this scheme Bulk Milk Coolers (BMCs) for milk of 5200 thousand litres per day (TLPD) capacity has been approved to help in **reducing spoilage of milk due to high temperature.*


ii. National Programme for Dairy Development under the Central Sector Scheme “National Programme for Bovine Breeding and Dairy Development (NPBBDD)”:


The new Scheme, National Programme for Dairy Development (NPDD) approved during 2013-14 with the budget provision of Rs.600 crore for implementation during 12th Plan. The objective of the scheme is to create dairy infrastructure for improved procurement, processing and marketing of milk and milk products.

NPBBDD is implemented throughout the country including Sikkim. Under NPDD, 31 projects have been approved with a total outlay of Rs.340.77 crore out of which Rs.140.19 crore has been released to the implementing agencies. Under this scheme, Bulk Milk Cooler for milk of 388 TLPD capacity and processing capacity of 1820 TLPD capacity has been approved to help in reducing spoilage of milk due to high temperature.

One project has been approved under NPDD in Sikkim during 2015-16 with an outlay of Rs.569.32 lakh for installation of 4 Bulk Milk Coolers and 50 chest coolers at village level, organisation of 53 new village level dairy cooperative societies and expansion/strengthening of Jorethang and Gangtok dairy plant from 25 TLPD capacity to 50 TLPD to help in reducing spoilage of milk due to high temperature.

This information was given by the Minister of State for Agriculture & Farmers Welfare, Shri Sudarshan Bhagat, in reply to a question in Lok Sabha today.

*****


----------



## Hindustani78

The Union Minister for Social Justice and Empowerment, Shri Thaawar Chand Gehlot lighting the lamp to inaugurate the ‘Stalls of Corporations’ of the Ministry of Social Justice & Empowerment in India International Trade Fair (IITF)-2016, in New Delhi on November 21, 2016.





The Union Minister for Social Justice and Empowerment, Shri Thaawar Chand Gehlot visiting after inaugurating the ‘Stalls of Corporations’ of the Ministry of Social Justice & Empowerment in India International Trade Fair (IITF)-2016, in New Delhi on November 21, 2016.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Commerce & Industry23-November, 2016 15:37 IST
Promotion of Export of Spices 



The export of spices from the country has shown a steady increase in terms of value. The export of spices & spice products from the country for the last 3 years are given below:


Year - Quantity of Spices Export (Tonne) -Value of Spices Export (Rs. in crores)
2013-14 - 895914 - 15146
2014-15 - 939008 - 14847
2015-16 - 831681 - 16630


* During 2015-16, the export of spices from the country has registered an increase of 12% in rupee terms compare to 2014-15.*

Presently, there is no proposal for constituting additional Boards for the promotion of spices. However, the Government has notified eleven Spice Development Agencies for addressing issues related to production, quality, domestic marketing and export of Spices in major spice growing States/Regions of the country.



During 2015-16, the total export earning from the country is Rs. 1716378 Crore in which export earnings from Spices is around 0.97 %.



This information was given by the Commerce and Industry Minister Smt. Nirmala Sitharaman in a written reply in Rajya Sabha today



********

Ministry of Heavy Industries & Public Enterprises
23-November, 2016 15:17 IST
*Closure of Cement Factories *

Department of Heavy Industry, GOI has only the Cement Corporation of India Limited under is central control with total installed capacity of 38.93 lakh MT. Out of ten plants, seven plants are non-operating with total installed capacity of 24.47 lakh MT. 

Presently there are three operational plants namely Rajban in Himachal Pradesh with installed capacity of 2.48 lakh MT, Bokajan in Assam with installed capacity of 1.98 lakh MT and Tandur in Telangana with installed capacity of 10.00 lakh MT with total operating installed capacity of 14.46 lakh MT per annum.

The seven non-operating plants of CCI became sick mainly due to obsolete technology, locational disadvantage and low scale of operations.

This information was given by Minister of State in the Ministry of Heavy Industries and Public Enterprises Shri Babul Supriyo in reply to a written question in the Rajya Sabha today.

******


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Railways
23-November, 2016 17:13 IST
*Steps taken by the Railways to Provide Security to Railway Passengers *

Policing on Railways being a State subject, prevention of crime, registration of cases, their investigation and maintenance of law and order in Railway premises as well as on running trains are the statutory responsibility of the State Governments, which they discharge through Government Railway Police (GRP)/District Police. However, Railway Protection Force (RPF) supplements the efforts of GRP by deploying its staff for escorting of important trains in affected areas and access control duties at important and sensitive stations.

Besides, the following steps are also being taken by the Railways to provide security:

1. On vulnerable and identified routes/ sections, *2500 trains (on an average) are escorted by Railway Protection Force daily, in addition to 2200 trains escorted by Government Railway Police of different States daily. *

2. Surveillance is kept through CCTV cameras, provided at about 344 stations over Indian Railways, to ensure safety and security of passengers. 

3. Security Help Line number 182 is made operational over Indian Railways for security related assistance to passengers in distress.

4. An Integrated Security System consisting of surveillance of vulnerable stations through Close Circuit Television Camera Network, Access Control etc. has been sanctioned to improve surveillance mechanism over 202 railway stations.

5. CCTV cameras have been installed on a limited number of coaches of passengers and suburban trains for surveillance on a pilot basis. Sanction for provision of CCTV cameras in 500 coaches has been obtained under Rolling Stock Programme 2015-16. Work has already been completed in about 25 passenger coaches and 32 suburban coaches.

6. Sniffer Dog Squads are utilized at some important stations for anti-sabotage checks.

7. Joint drives by Commercial Department and RPF are conducted from time to time against the entry of unauthorized persons in trains and railway premises.

8. Frequent announcements are made through Public Address system to educate passengers to take precautions against theft, snatching, drugging etc.

9. Close liaison is made by RPF with the State Police/ GRP authorities at all levels for prevention of crime, registration of cases, their investigation and maintenance of law & order in Railway premises as well as on running trains.

Regular coordination meetings are held by RPF with the State Police/ GRP authorities to review and streamline the measures taken for the safety and security of passengers. Analysis of passengers related crime is done to identify affected trains, stations and sections and accordingly security arrangements are made in close coordination with GRP for safety and security of passengers over Indian Railways.

This Press Release is based on the information given by the Minister of State for Railways Shri Rajen Gohain in a written reply to a question in Lok Sabha on 23.11.2016 (Wednesday).


****

Ministry of Railways
23-November, 2016 17:12 IST
*Stainless Steel Coaches *

The Indian Railways is already manufacturing certain types of Passenger coaches and Wagons with Stainless steel material. The details are as follows:

i. MAINLINE COACHING STOCK

Stainless steel material is used for the manufacture of Linke Hofmann Busch (LHB) type of coaches, as against Corten steel for ICF (Integral Coach Factory) type of coaches. The carrying capacity of an LHB coach is generally more by about 10% as compared to an ICF type coach. Inspite of the increased carrying capacity, the weight of most variants of LHB type coaches is marginally lesser as compared to that of the corresponding ICF type coach.

ii. SUBURBAN COACHING STOCK

Stainless Steel is used for manufacturing new generation EMU (Electric Multiple Unit) and DEMU (Diesel Electric Multiple Unit) coaches. There is only a marginal difference in the weight and carrying capacity of these coaches as compared to similar coaches manufactured with Corten steel. The new generation coaches would, however, have a longer life.

iii. WAGONS

The use of Stainless steel in BOXNHL type of open wagons has led to a weight reduction of about 2.5 tonnes and increase in carrying capacity of about 3 tonnes with respect to the earlier BOXN wagons. 

A specification for Aluminium body coaches which shall be even lighter than Stainless steel body coaches has been developed by the Research Designs and Standards Organization (RDSO) / Lucknow.

This Press Release is based on the information given by the Minister of State for Railways Shri Rajen Gohain in a written reply to a question in Lok Sabha on 23.11.2016 (Wednesday).


****

Indian Railways have manufactured about 3450 SLRD/SRD coaches (SLRD-Second Class Cum Luggage Cum Guard Van & Disabled friendly compartment, SRD- Second Class Cum Guard Van & Disabled friendly compartment) which have a suitably designed compartment & toilet adapted to the needs of disabled/wheel chair borne passengers. In SLRD coaches, wider entrance door for wheel chair borne passengers, wider berths, wider compartments, space for provision of Wheel chair, larger lavatory and lavatory doors have been provided. Inside the toilets, additional grab rails on the side walls for support, wash basin and mirror at lower height have provided. It is endeavored to have at least one such coach in each Mail/Express train.

Further, the fully air conditioned Garib Rath trains have been provided with an Air conditioned disabled friendly compartment & toilets in the power cars. For assistance to visually impaired travelers, Braille signages are now being provided in newly manufactured coaches.

In order to facilitate easy movement of elderly and differently abled passengers, as per the existing guidelines, ‘A-1’ category stations qualify for provision of escalators/elevators while ‘A’ category, ‘C’ category and stations of tourist importance qualify for provision of escalators under ‘Desirable Amenities’. So far, 316 no. of escalators at 129 stations & 178 no. of lifts at 79 stations have been provided across Indian Railways. Provision of lifts and escalators at stations is a continuous process and is done as per need, priority of work and availability of funds. 

This Press Release is based on the information given by the Minister of State for Railways Shri Rajen Gohain in a written reply to a question in Lok Sabha on 23.11.2016 (Wednesday).

**************

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Civil Aviation
24-November, 2016 15:48 IST
*Revival And Development of Small Airports *

National Civil Aviation Policy (NCAP) provides for promoting regional connectivity by way of revival of un-served and under-served airports/airstrips of state governments and Airports Authority of India (AAI). However, selection of cities under Regional Connectivity Scheme (RCS) is to be 'demand driven', depending on firm demand from the airline operators and where the State Government agrees to provide various concessions envisaged in the Policy. There are approximately 16 under served and 394 unserved airports/airstrips in the country.

The NCAP envisages the Government to facilitate the development of at least four heli-hubs initially, across the country to promote regional connectivity. Ministry of Civil Aviation is to coordinate with MoF, MHA, NHAI, Indian Railways, insurance companies, hospitals, Pawan Hans Limited and other helicopter operators to facilitate Helicopter Emergency Medical Services (HEMS). Airport charges for helicopter operations are to be suitably rationalized. Further under the Regional Connectivity Scheme (RCS), operations through helicopters would be permitted among the states of Jammu and Kashmir, Himachal Pradesh & Uttarakhand, North Eastern Region of India, Andaman and Nicobar Islands and Lakshadweep islands.

The Government has laid down route dispersal guidelines (RDG) with a view to achieving better regulation of air transport services taking into account the need for air transport services of different regions of the country.* The guidelines specifies that all scheduled operators are required to deploy in the North Eastern region, Jammu & Kashmir, Andaman & Nicobar Islands, Lakshadweep, Himachal Pradesh & Uttarakhand (Category-II routes) at least 10% of their deployed capacity on trunk routes (Category I routes). Further, at least 10% of the capacity thus required to be deployed on Category-II routes, is required to be deployed for connectivity exclusively within these regions. 50% of the capacity deployed on Category-I routes is to be deployed on routes other than Category-I and Category-II routes i.e. Category-III routes. *

The Airlines are free to operate anywhere in the country subject to compliance of RDG issued by Government. However, it is up to the airlines to provide air services to specific places depending upon the traffic demand and commercial viability.

This information was given by the Minister of State for Civil Aviation Shri Jayant Sinha in written reply to a question in Lok Sabha today.

*****

The Government has granted 'in principle' approval to private companies namely Bengal Aerotropolis Projects Limited (BAPL), Gwalior Agriculture Company Limited (GAPL) and Karaikal Airport Private Limited (KAPL) for setting up of Greenfield Airports in West Bengal ( Rs.670 crores approx.), Madhya Pradesh (Rs. 200 crores approx. ) and Puducherry (Rs. 170 crores approx ) respectively.

This information was given by the Minister of State for Civil Aviation Shri Jayant Sinha in written reply to a question in Lok Sabha today.

*****


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Science & Technology
24-November, 2016 15:44 IST
*Requisite Technology Developed for ‘Rice Fortification with Iron’ for addressing incidence of Anaemia *

The Department of Biotechnology (DBT) through R&D support to IIT, Kharagpur has developed the requisite technology on the fortification with Iron for addressing the incidence of anaemia. This involves production of Iron fortified rice premix through extrusion process using broken rice kernels. This iron fortified rice kernel premix matches with the normal rice kernel in shape and size, and when mixed with normal rice in the ratio of 1:100 provides 50% of recommended daily allowance (RDA) of Iron. This technology can also be used to fortify rice with other micro nutrients, as well. The incremental cost of fortification has been estimated by IIT-Kharagpur to be upto 80 paise per kg of rice.

The steps taken by Government to take forward the rice fortification model to all parts of the country to deal with nutritional deficiency among the women and children is as follows:

A Pilot Scale Unit with a capacity of 100 kg/hr/shift has been commissioned at IIT-Kharagpur. The technology is ready for demonstration and transfer to prospective entrepreneurs. The same can be commercialized. However, for introduction in the Govt programmes such as Mid-day Meal Scheme and ICDS to address micro nutrient deficiencies in children, DBT would be willing to set up pilot scale production unit in States who would be interested. Accordingly, an MoU could be executed between DBT and the respective State Government Departments. This technology was also deliberated in the “National Summit on Fortification of Food” which was an Inter Ministerial meeting convened by FSSAI on 16th and 17th October, 2016, which was attended by State and Central Government officials, Industry representatives and academia. Further, DBT’s proposal on the above issue has also been shortlisted in the Inter State Council Secretariat for the Eastern Zonal States – Bihar, Jharkhand, Odisha, West Bengal under their social outreach programme.

This information was given by Minister of State for Science & Technology and Earth Sciences, Shri Y.S.Chowdhary in a written reply in Rajya Sabha today.

*****


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Shipping
24-November, 2016 15:17 IST
Development of Existing Ports in The Country 

The Government is keen on developing the existing ports in the country. As on date, , *18 projects have been awarded in Major Ports including Kolkata Port in the year 2016-17. Out of the 18 projects, the project for conversion of Iron Ore Terminal to common user Coal Terminal at Kamarajar Port is under PPP mode. The cost of the project is Rs.220.00 crore and expected date of completion is June, 2017. *


Details of Projects awarded in Major Ports in the year 2016-17 are as follows:-


*S.No - Port - Project - Investment(Rs. In Crore) - Capacity(Million Ton per Annum)*

1. Jawaharlal Nehru Port Trust.- SEZ Phase – EPC contract for infrastructure development-468.82- *-*

2.Mumbai Port Trust- Grant of License for development of floating cranes at port lighter age area- 35.00- 00.90

3.Mumbai Port Trust- Construction of breakwater at Mandwa (Maharashtra Maritime Board)-130.80 - -

4.Kolkata Port Trust- Development of 2 floating cranes near Sagar- 60.00- 2.00

5.Kolkata Port Trust- Development of hardstand storage area of 1.13 Lakh Sqm. Inside dock.- 43.99 - -

6.Kolkata Port Trust - Replacement of Fendering system of Lead-in-Jetty- 44.81 - -

7.Chennai Port Trust- Development of Coastal Terminal- 80.00- 1.10

8.Chennai Port Trust- Installation of 400 kw Solar power plant on building roof tops- 3.79- -

9.Kamarajar Port Limited.- Conversion of SIOTL Iron Ore Terminal to Coal handling- 220.00- 6.00

10.Kamarajar Port Limited- Widening of NCTPS and Port Access Road to 4 land from the existing 2 lane road (7 Kms)-
200.00 - -

11.Kamarajar Port Limited.- Improvement to internal roads and gate complex in KPL.- 30.00 - -

12.Paradip Port Trust - 2 nos. Of harbour mobile cranes- 80.00 - 2.50

13.V.O. Chidambaranar Port Trust- Development of Additional Harbour Mobile Cranes at III & IV Berth-28.50-4.36

14.V.O. Chidambaranar Port Trust-Truck parking terminal - 23.77 - -

15.V.O. Chidambaranar Port Trust- Providing railway track between Marshalling Yard and Hare Island- 70.12- -

16. Cochin Port Trust - Procurement of oil spill response equipment. - 10.45 - -

17.New Mangalore Port Trust - Procurement of oil spill response equipment. - 10.45 - -

18.Mormugao Port Trust - Development of Storage area for container.- 15.00 - -


This information was given by the Minister of State for Shipping Shri Pon. Radhakrishnan in written reply to a question in Lok Sabha today. 


****


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Railways
25-November, 2016 16:58 IST
*MoU with Russian Railways for Upgradation of Speed of Passenger Trains *

A protocol has been signed between Ministry of Railways and Russian Railways on 15th October, 2016 during the India Russia Annual Summit in Goa under co-operation Memorandum of Understanding between both the Countries. The protocol covers technical and execution study for upgradation of the speed of passenger trains upto 200 kmph on existing Nagpur-Secunderabad corridor of Indian Railways.

A Memorandum of Understanding (MoU) has been signed between the Ministry of Railways of the Republic of India and the Joint Stock Company “Russian Railways” on 24.12.2015 for Technical Cooperation in the Railway Sector wherein modernization of existing lines of Indian Railways in order to raise train speeds upto 160-200 kmph is one of the cooperation areas.

Mumbai-Ahmedabad High Speed Rail Project is the only sanctioned High Speed project in India. The Project is approved for implementation with Financial assistance of Government of Japan upto the extent of 81% of the project cost of approximately 98000 Crores. The target for completion is 2023.

This Press Release is based on the information given by the Minister of State for Railways Shri Rajen Gohain in a written reply to a question in Rajya Sabha on 25.11.2016 (Friday).

****

Ministry of Railways
25-November, 2016 16:56 IST
*Construction Works In Railways Under MGNREGA *

Ministry of Rural Development and Ministry of Railways have already identified certain railway works, which can be undertaken under MGNREGA as under: (i) construction & maintenance of approach roads for level crossings; (ii) developing & cleaning silted water-ways, trenches & drains along track; (iii) construction & maintenance of approach road to railway stations; (iv) repairs of earthwork to the existing railway embankments/cuttings; (v) clearing vegetation growth; and (vi) activity of plantation at extreme boundary of railway land, under MGNREGA.

A joint Memorandum and Advisory has also been issued in this regard. Ministry of Railways and Ministry of Rural Development also conduct inter-ministerial coordination meetings as and when required, to sort out practical difficulties.

This Press Release is based on the information given by the Minister of State for Railways Shri Rajen Gohain in a written reply to a question in Rajya Sabha on 25.11.2016 (Friday).

*****

Ministry of Railways
25-November, 2016 16:56 IST
*SPV For Bullet Train Project *

A Special Purpose Vehicle, namely, National High Speed Rail Corporation Limited (NHSRC) has been formed in February, 2016 to implement Mumbai-Ahmedabad High Speed Rail corridor project.

Estimated cost of Mumbai-Ahmedabad high speed rail corridor is rs 97,636 crore. Government of Japan has agreed to provide Japanese (Yen) loan upto 81% of the project cost at 0.1% per annum, to be repaid in 50 years with 15 years moratorium.

The target for commissioning the project is 2023-24. Work on scheduled activities such as appointment of General Consultant, Final Location Survey and training of officials has commenced.

The project has been sanctioned with 50% equity participation by Ministry of Railways and 25% each by the Governments of Maharashtra and Gujarat.

This Press Release is based on the information given by the Minister of State for Railways Shri Rajen Gohain in a written reply to a question in Rajya Sabha on 25.11.2016 (Friday).



****

Ministry of Railways
25-November, 2016 16:55 IST
*Steps Taken By Railways to Ensure Good Quality and hygienic Food to Railway Passengers *

Improvement of catering services is an on-going process. In its endeavour to provide quality and hygienic food to the passengers, Railways have developed and operationalized an institutionalized mechanism for monitoring of quality and hygiene of catering services through regular inspections at various levels to address catering complaints.

Further, steps taken to ensure good quality and hygienic food served to the passengers inter-alia include:- (i) Phased introduction of station based e-catering at all A1 and A category stations for widening the range of options available to passengers for ordering food of their choice. (ii) Introduction of precooked food (‘ready to eat’ meals). (iii) Operation of centralized Catering Service Monitoring Cell (CSMC) (toll free number 1800-111-321) for prompt redressal of passenger grievances relating to the catering activities and real time assistance to travelling public. (iv) Imposition of penalties in case of deficiencies detected in services. (v) Operation of All India Helpline (No.138) for rail-users to lodge complaints/suggestions regarding food and catering services (vi) A Twitter handle with the address @IRCATERING has also been made operational to cater to the complaints/suggestions with regard to catering services.

Safety is accorded the highest priority by Indian Railways and all possible steps are undertaken on a continual basis to prevent accidents and to enhance safety. These include timely replacement of over-aged assets. Adoption of suitable technologies for upgradation and maintenance of track, rolling stock, signalling and interlocking systems, safety drives, greater emphasis on training of officials and inspections at regular intervals to monitor and educate staff for observance of safe practices. Safety devices/systems being used to prevent accidents include complete track circuiting, provision of Block Proving Axle Counters (BPAC), Auxiliary Warning System (AWS), Colour Light LED Signals, Vigilance Control Device (VCD), usage of 60 kg rails and pre-stressed Concrete Sleepers, long rail panels, better welding technology, progressive use of Linke Hofmann Busch (LHB) Coaches, Centre Buffer Couplers with Integral Coach Factory (ICF) Coaches, etc.

This Press Release is based on the information given by the Minister of State for Railways Shri Rajen Gohain in a written reply to a question in Rajya Sabha on 25.11.2016 (Friday).

*****

Ministry of Railways
25-November, 2016 16:55 IST
*Medical Facilities On Running Trains *

All passengers trains are provided with First Aid Boxes containing essential drugs and dressing materials. The First Aid Box is available with the Guard of the train who is trained to provide basic First Aid to the needy passengers. In case of medical emergency, passengers can contact help line number 138 through their mobile phones or inform on-board ticket checker for arranging medical assistance. In addition, First Aid Boxes with wide range of medicines, disposable medical materials have been provided with the Train Superintendents of Rajdhani / Shatabdi Express trains. Further, the Station Masters have details of Doctors, Clinics and Hospitals (Railway, other Government and private) in the vicinity of the station, so that their services could also be availed, in emergencies.

This Press Release is based on the information given by the Minister of State for Railways Shri Rajen Gohain in a written reply to a question in Rajya Sabha on 25.11.2016 (Friday).

*****

Ministry of Railways
25-November, 2016 16:55 IST
*CCTV Cameras in Coaches *

In order to improve the safety and security of passengers, including women and children, the Government has installed CCTV cameras on a limited number of coaches of passenger and suburban trains on a pilot basis. It has already been completed in about 25 passenger coaches and 44 suburban coaches.

Integral Coach Factory (ICF) / Chennai was assigned the responsibility for developing the specification for CCTV cameras in coaches by Railway Board. ICF, accordingly, issued a specification and provided CCTVs on trial basis in 04 coaches during the year 2015.

Subsequently, Railway Board formed an Expert Group comprising of senior Railway officials on CCTV system for Rail Transport Application. After due deliberation and interaction with industry representatives and other technical experts, the Expert Group submitted its recommendations to Railway Board regarding improvement in the existing specification. Railway Board accepted the recommendations made by the Expert Group and advised ICF to modify its specification accordingly. ICF, subsequently, issued a revised specification for fitment of CCTV in coaches in August 2016.

Discussions were held with stakeholders at various stages.

This Press Release is based on the information given by the Minister of State for Railways Shri Rajen Gohain in a written reply to a question in Rajya Sabha on 25.11.2016 (Friday).

****

Ministry of Railways
25-November, 2016 16:54 IST
*Fitting Of Bio-Toilets In Trains *

Government has planned to fit bio-toilets on all new and existing coaches to maintain cleanliness and hygiene by way of eliminating direct discharge of human waste on track from the train toilets.

*The additional cost of providing bio-toilets in one coach (4 bio-toilets) is ₹4.0 lakhs approximately.* For the in service coaches, which require replacement of structural members for fitment of bio-toilets, the additional cost is approximately ₹16.00 lakhs per coach

As per the current projections, bio-toilets are required to be fitted in approximately 45000 more coaches as on 31.10.2016. 

Contracts have been placed for supply and retro-fitment of bio-toilets in 8888 existing in-service coaches, on nine vendors at a total cost of ₹355.04 crores. 

Four sections viz. Rameswaram-Manamadurai (114 Kms), Okha-Kanalus Junction (141 Kms), Porbandar-Wansjaliya (34 Kms) and Jammu-Katra (78 Kms), have been chosen in the first phase for making them Green Corridor  i.e. Railway section free from any direct discharge of human waste on track from toilets of trains. Of these, Rameswaram-Manamadurai, Okha-Kanalus Junction and Porbandar-Wansjaliya sections have already been commissioned as ‘Green Corridors’.

No separate funds have been earmarked for creating Green Corridors, per se, since Green Corridors are created by running all the trains over these sections with only those coaches which are fitted with Bio-toilets. 

This Press Release is based on the information given by the Minister of State for Railways Shri Rajen Gohain in a written reply to a question in Rajya Sabha on 25.11.2016 (Friday).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Consumer Affairs, Food & Public Distribution
25-November, 2016 16:00 IST
Procurement of Pulses for Buffer Stock 

*The Government has approved domestic procurement of 10 lakh tonnes of pulses consisting of 5 lakh tonnes of pulses from Kharif Marketing Season 2016-17 and 5 lakh tonnes from Rabi Marketing Season 2017-18 for building the buffer*. This information was given by The Minister of State for Consumer Affairs, Food & Public Distribution, Shri C.R Chaudhary while replying to a written in Rajya Sabha today.

The Minister further informed that as on 21.11.2016, *a buffer of 638,205.55 MT of pulses, viz. 130,492.33 MT of Chana; 204,030.859 MT of Tur; 143,555.76 MT of Masur; 83,181.792 MT of Urad; and 76,943.81 MT of Moong, have been built through domestic procurement and import contracts*. Of the *20 lakh tonnes of buffer stock of pulses approved by the Government, the tentative target is 10 lakh tonne through domestic procurement from farmers and another 10 lakh tonnes from imports. *

*****


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Steel
28-November, 2016 16:19 IST
*New National Steel Policy*


The Government proposes to revisit the existing National Steel Policy. It is at conceptual stage.


Based on the decision taken in the meeting of High Level Committee on Manufacturing held on 09.07.2013 to achieve the ambitious target of 300 Million Tonne Per Annum (MTPA) steel production capacity by 2025, a concept of Special Purpose Vehicle (SPV) was enunciated. Four mineral rich states, namely, Chhattisgarh, Odisha, Karnataka and Jharkhand were identified for setting up of Integrated Steel Plants through SPV route, Memorandum of Understanding (MoU) has been signed with the State Governments of Jharkhand and Chhattisgarh. 


The global glut and surge in the import prices of steel has adversely affected the domestic steel industry and it has resulted in erosion of profits of domestic steel companies and has resulted in Non- Performing Assets (NPAs) of domestic steel companies.


The Government has taken the following steps to provide support to the domestic steel industry:


i. To ensure that only quality steel is produced and imported, Government has notified Steel and Steel Products (Quality Control) Orders dated 12.03.12 and 04.12.15.

ii. Govt. has notified MMDR, Amendment Act, 2015 to streamline grant of Mining Leases in order to maintain sufficient availability of raw materials for various sectors including steel sector.

iii. To provide level playing field to the domestic steel producers, Govt. has imposed Minimum Import Price (MIP) on 66 steel products.

iv. *Government has imposed in June.2015, an Anti- Dumping Duty on imports of certain variety of hot-rolled flat products of stainless steel from China ($309 per tonne), Korea ($180 per tonne) and Malaysia ($ 316 per tonne).*

v. *Hiked import duty on ingots & billets, alloy steel (flat & long), stainless steel (long) and non-alloy long products from 5% to 7.5% and non-alloy and other alloy flat products from 7.5% to 10%. This was further revised in August, 2015 on flat steel from 10% to 12.5%, long steel from 7.5% to 10% and semi-finished steel from 7.5% to 10%.*

The Minister of State for Steel Shri Vishnu Deo Sai gave this information in reply to a question in the Lok Sabha today.


***************

Ministry of Steel
28-November, 2016 16:20 IST
*Special Package for Steel Sector *

Indian Steel Association and Indian Chamber of Commerce had sent representation to Ministry of Steel for working out a suitable comprehensive package to support steel sector. Their representations have been forwarded to Department of Financial Services.

To curb cheap imports of steel products into the country the Government has imposed the Minimum Import Price (MIP) on 173 HS Tariff lines concerning steel products vide Notification no. 38/2015-20 dated 5th February, 2016 for the period of six months. Further MIP on 66 HS Tariff lines was continued for period of two months vide Notification No. 20/2015-20 dated 4th August, 2016 and further extended upto 4th December, 2016 vide Notification No.30/2015-20 dated 4th October, 2016. Government has imposed in June, 2015, Anti-Dumping Duty on imports of certain variety of hot-rolled flat products of stainless steel from China ($ 309 per tonne), Korea ($ 180 per tonne) and Malaysia ($ 316 per tonne).

The Minister of State for Steel Shri Vishnu Deo Sai gave this information in reply to a question in the Lok Sabha today.


----------



## Hindustani78

The PMO officials take initiative to train staff for mobile banking and cashless transactions, at 7, Lok Kalyan Marg, in New Delhi on November 28, 2016.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Consumer Affairs, Food & Public Distribution
29-November, 2016 16:01 IST
Steps taken to check prices of pulses 


Data on year-wise consumption of pulses is not compiled by the Government. However, in the Report of the Working Group on ‘Foodgrains-Balancing Demand and Supply’ for the 12th Five Year Plan, the estimated demand of pulses in the year 2014-15, 2015-16 and 2016-17 are 22.68 MMT, 23.62 MMT and 24.61 MMT respectively. steps taken by the Government to reduce the prices of pulses are given below.



· * Export of all pulses is banned except kabuli channa and up to 10,000 MTs in organic pulses and lentils.*

· Import of pulses are allowed at zero import duty.

· Stock limit on pulses extended till 30.9.2017. 

· MSP raised for kharif pulses of 2016-17 for Tur, Urad and Moong as well as for Rabi pulses of Gram and Masoor for season 2016-17.

· Government has approved creation of buffer stock of pulses for effective market intervention. Buffer of around 6.18 lakh MT of pulses has already been procured out of the target of 20 lakh tonnes.

· * Government has released around 38,974 MT of pulses from the buffer stock (consisting of Tur and Urad) to States/UTs at subsidized rates for retailing by them at not more than Rs 120/- per kg to improve availability and stabilize prices. In addition, 6884 MT of Chana has been allocated to states at subsidized rate for retailing.*

· Securities & Exchange Board of India (SEBI) has banned new contracts in Chana to dampen speculative activities in Chana and in respect of running contracts in Chana disallowed taking fresh positions to reduce speculative activities.

· Strict vigilance by Directorate of Revenue Intelligence to prevent importers from mis-using the facilities of Customs Bonded Warehouse facility.

· Setting up of a Group of Officers for regular monitoring and exchange of information on hoarding, cartelization etc.

· *About 1.40 lakh tonnes pf pulses seized from 14612 raids and disposed of 1.28 lakh tonnes either by auction or other means permitted under EC Act, 1955.*





This information was given by The Minister of State for Consumer Affairs, Food & Public Distribution, Shri C.R Chaudhary while replying to a written in Lok Sabha today


*****

Ministry of Consumer Affairs, Food & Public Distribution
29-November, 2016 15:58 IST
*Government agencies procured more than 2 lakh tonnes Arhar and 82 thousand tonnes Moong *

The Government has approved creation of buffer stock of pulses upto 20 lakh tonnes including Arhar. For the buffer stock of pulses, the tentative targets fixed for procurement of Arhar and Moong are 2.65 lakh tonnes and 1.03 lakh tonnes respectively. The Procuring agencies have procured around 204,030.859 tonnes of Arhar and 82,859.59 tonnes of Moong.

This information was given by The Minister of State for Consumer Affairs, Food & Public Distribution, Shri C.R Chaudhary while replying to a written in Lok Sabha today

*****


----------



## Echo_419

*Auric city plot rate is Rs.320 per sq ft.*

_The process of selling plots in the proposed Aurangabad Industrial City (Auric) under the Delhi-Mumbai Industrial Corridor (DMIC) began today._

The Aurangabad Industrial Township Limited (AITL), which is overseeing the process, has fixed the rate at Rs 320 per square foot. As many as 266 applied on the day one in the online process for sale of plots. A total of 49 plots on 43 acres of land will be available for sale in the first phase the plot size being seven gunthas to three acres. Lease agreements will be inked while allotting plots to industries due to which there is no scope for recommendations, claimed officials. All information related to plots is available on the official website of the Auric. Applications for plots will be accepted till December 27. The online registration drive received good response from industrialists on the first day itself, said DMIC general manager Gajanan Patil.

Of the 49 first-phase plots, six plots are of seven gunthas, four of 10 gunthas, 10 plots between 10 to 20 gunthas and 19 plots between 20 to 40 gunthas size. There are six plots of two acres, one of three acres and three of three acres.
LT

Posted from Sky Scraper city


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Commerce & Industry
30-November, 2016 17:05 IST
*Index of Eight Core Industries (Base: 2004-05=100) October, 2016 *

The summary of the Index of Eight Core Industries (base: 2004-05) is given at the *Annexure*.

The Eight Core Industries comprise nearly 38 % of the weight of items included in the Index of Industrial Production (IIP). The combined Index of Eight Core Industries stands at 188.1 in October, 2016, which was 6.6 % higher compared to the index of October, 2015. Its cumulative growth during April to October, 2016-17 was 4.9 %.

Coal

Coal production (weight: 4.38 %) declined by 1.6 % in October, 2016 over October, 2015. Its cumulative index during April to October, 2016-17 increased by 0.7 % over corresponding period of previous year.

Crude Oil

Crude Oil production (weight: 5.22 %) declined by 3.2 % in October, 2016 over October, 2015. Its cumulative index during April to October, 2016-17 declined by 3.3 % over the corresponding period of previous year.

Natural Gas

The Natural Gas production (weight: 1.71 %) declined by 1.4 % in October, 2016 over October, 2015. Its cumulative index during April to October, 2016-17 declined by 4.0 % over the corresponding period of previous year.

Refinery Products (93% of Crude Throughput)

Petroleum Refinery production (weight: 5.94%) increased by 15.1 % in October, 2016 over October, 2015. Its cumulative index during April to October, 2016-17 increased by 8.9 % over the corresponding period of previous year.

Fertilizers

Fertilizer production (weight: 1.25%) increased by 0.8 % in October, 2016 over October, 2015. Its cumulative index during April to October, 2016-17 increased by 4.8 % over the corresponding period of previous year.

Steel (Alloy + Non-Alloy)

Steel production (weight: 6.68%) increased by 16.9 % in October, 2016 over October, 2015. Its cumulative index during April to October, 2016-17 increased by 8.5 % over the corresponding period of previous year.

Cement

Cement production (weight: 2.41%) increased by 6.2 % in October, 2016 over October, 2015. Its cumulative index during April to October, 2016-17 increased by 4.8 % over the corresponding period of previous year.

Electricity

Electricity generation (weight: 10.32%) increased by 2.8 % in October, 2016 over October, 2015. Its cumulative index during April to October, 2016-17 increased by 4.7 % over the corresponding period of previous year.

_Note 1: Data are provisional. Revision has been made based on revised data received for corresponding month of previous year in respect of Coal, Crude Oil, Natural Gas, Fertilizer, Steel, Cement and Electricity. Accordingly, indices for the month of October, 2015 have been revised._



_Note 2: Since October, 2016, Electricity generation data from Renewable sources is also included._



_Note 3: Release of the index for November, 2016 will be on Monday, 2nd January, 2017._

************

Ministry of Commerce & Industry
30-November, 2016 15:46 IST
*High Yielding Variety of Robusta and Arabica Coffee Plants *

The Central Coffee Research Institute (CCRI) of Coffee Board is releasing high yielding and disease resistant varieties of Arabica and Robusta from time to time.In Arabica, ‘Chandragiri’ a semi-dwarf variety with high degree of field tolerance to leaf rust disease and high yield potential has been released for commercial cultivation during 2007-08 season. In addition, three genotypes of Arabica have been given for multi-location trials in growers’ field during 2014-15. In Robusta, the improved hybrid variety already developed by CCRI is most preferred among the growers because of its high yield potential and quality of beans. Further research for development of drought resistant variety of Robusta has been taken up by CCRI.

CCRI has developed and refined the clonal propagation techniques and has supplied around 1,62,000rooted clones of hybrid variety to the growers’ from 2014-15 onwards. Training programmes are organized to build the capacity of growers in clonal production methods. Clonal nurseries have been set up in about 10 estates with the technical support of CCRI. Efforts are being made to involve the unemployed youth and self-help groups for clonal multiplication of Robusta coffee.

Coffee Board is also implementing Integrated Coffee Development Project under which various interventions such as research & development, technology transfer, capacity building, replacing the old unproductive varieties with improved high yielding/disease tolerant varieties, water augmentation and mechanization etc. are undertaken for the overall improvement of production, productivity and quality of coffee.

This information was given by the Commerce and Industry Minister Smt. Nirmala Sitharaman in a written reply in Rajya Sabha today

********


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Railways
30-November, 2016 15:32 IST
CCTV For Monitoring Cleanliness at Railway Stations 

*Presently, over 340 Major Railway stations have been provided with CCTV cameras over Indian Railways for round-the-clock surveillance by Railway Protection Force for the security of passengers. *

Instructions were issued by Railway Board during July, 2014 to all Zonal Railways for extending the use of CCTVs to monitor cleanliness in such stations. 

In order to further emphasise the use of CCTVs for monitoring cleanliness, detailed implementation guidelines have been issued by Railway Board to all Zonal Railways in May, 2016. 

This Press Release is based on the information given by the Minister of State for Railways Shri Rajen Gohain in a written reply to a question in Lok Sabha on 30.11.2016 (Wednesday). 

****
Ministry of Railways
30-November, 2016 15:26 IST
MAGLEV Bullet Trains 

*Indian Railways have floated an Expression of Interest (EOI) for designing, building, commissioning, operation, running and maintenance of levitation based train system on Public Private Partnership (PPP) basis.* The Railway route for this project has not been defined at such an early stage of the project since the initial thrust is on developing and implementing a cost effective solution of such a technology. 

The key features of the levitation based transportation system are as under :- 

• Very high speeds can be achieved in such a ground based transport system. 

• The vehicle carrying passenger / goods shall ride on a cushion of air generated by using magnets. 

• Riding comfort of such vehicles is expected to be very good. 

• The levitation based trains shall be powered by electricity. 

While floating the EOI, it is envisaged that the execution and funding pattern of this project will be on PPP basis. 

This Press Release is based on the information given by the Minister of State for Railways Shri Rajen Gohain in a written reply to a question in Lok Sabha on 30.11.2016 (Wednesday). 

****

Ministry of Railways
30-November, 2016 15:25 IST
Introduction of New Trains 


The number of new trains introduced during the last two years i.e. from 2014-15 to 2015-16 is as under:

*S.No.-Year- Number of Trains introduced(In singles) *

1.2014-15 - 232
22015-16 -133



Introduction of new trains is an ongoing process over Indian Railways subject to operational feasibility, commercial viability, availability of resources etc. New train services announced in Railway Budget 2016-17 are to be introduced during the course of the current financial year.

This Press Release is based on the information given by the Minister of State for Railways Shri Rajen Gohain in a written reply to a question in Lok Sabha on 30.11.2016 (Wednesday).


**************

The Union Minister for Railways, Shri Suresh Prabhakar Prabhu flagging-off the 14117/14118 MANWAR- SANGAM EXPRESS (Allahabad- Basti- Allahabad) (5 days a week), through video conferencing from Rail Bhawan, in New Delhi on November 30, 2016. The Minister of State for Railways, Shri Rajen Gohain, the Minister of State for Communications (Independent Charge) and Railways, Shri Manoj Sinha, the Chairman, Railway Board, Shri A.K. Mital and other dignitaries are also seen.





The Union Minister for Railways, Shri Suresh Prabhakar Prabhu addressing at the inauguration of the 14117/14118 MANWAR- SANGAM EXPRESS (Allahabad- Basti- Allahabad) (5 days a week), through video conferencing from Rail Bhawan, in New Delhi on November 30, 2016. The Minister of State for Railways, Shri Rajen Gohain, the Minister of State for Communications (Independent Charge) and Railways, Shri Manoj Sinha and the Chairman, Railway Board, Shri A.K. Mital are also seen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...cross-india/articleshow/55716822.cms?from=mdr
http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...a-budget-for-2016-17/articleshow/55714611.cms

@Abingdonboy @ranjeet this is a game changer

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## luckych

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=136871128#post136871128

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anant_s

*Women pilot Lucknow’s first Metro run*




Pratibha and Prachi, the two women train operators hail from Allahabad and are fresh recruits for any Metro project.



> *Highlights*
> 
> It is a conscious decision by the Lucknow Metro Rail Corporation to give the opportunity to women.
> With this, Lucknow becomes the first city in the country where women operators commence Metro trials.



LUCKNOW: When the Lucknow Metro first chugged down the elevated corridor on Kanpur Road for trials on Thursday, it became a matter of pride for Lucknowites to see two women piloting the train on the priority section. 

It is a conscious decision by the Lucknow Metro Rail Corporation (LMRC) to give the opportunity to women so that they get a chance to prove their mettle before public in handling high-tech Metro trains. 

"We have chosen two women operators to drive the Metro train before the CM and public for the first time. Our women train operators are so confident and excited to drive it that they wished to take lead in the trials. They have undergone rigorous training, both at the Centre of Excellence of LMRC and hands-on training at the Delhi Metro Rail Corporation," LMRC MD Kumar Keshav told TOI. 

He added that "LMRC is a progressive and coherent organization which believes in giving opportunities to both boys and girls".




With this, Lucknow becomes the first city in the country where women operators commence Metro trials.

The two women taking the lead are Pratibha and Prachi Sharma, both from Allahabad. Pratibha has done B Tech in electronics and communication engineering from SRMSCET, Bareilly while Prachi did her diploma in electrical engineering from IERT, Allahabad. Both joined LMRC as station controller-cum-train operators on June 9.

The decision is a welcome break from the tradition as train operators' job is generally considered a male preserve. There were a total of 97 vacancies for train operators' job in Lucknow Metro, for which 3,827 applications had poured in from women candidates. This is 19% of the total applications LMRC received for the job. LMRC was in for a surprise to get an overwhelming response from the state's women for heavy-duty technical jobs.




LMRC recruited a total of 21 women station controller-cum-train operators as a part of UP government's 20% horizontal reservation policy for women in government jobs. Except for Chennai, most of the other cities with metro train systems have just 1-2% women operators. Even the Delhi Metro has only three-four women operators driving trains.
http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...nows-first-Metro-run/articleshow/55715025.cms

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

The Union Minister for Health & Family Welfare, Shri J.P. Nadda and the Union Minister for Agriculture and Farmers Welfare, Shri Radha Mohan Singh witnessing the signing ceremony of an MoU between Indian Council of Medical Research (ICMR) and Indian Council of Agricultural Research (ICAR), in New Delhi on December 01, 2016. The Minister of State for Health & Family Welfare, Shri Faggan Singh Kulaste, the Secretary, Directorate of Health Research & Director General, Indian Council of Medical Research, Dr. Soumya Swaminathan, the Secretary (DARE) & Director General (ICAR), Dr. Trilochan Mohapatra and the Sr. Deputy Director General (Admn.), Dr. Rakesh Kumar are also seen.


----------



## kadamba-warrior

Echo_419 said:


> http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...cross-india/articleshow/55716822.cms?from=mdr
> http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...a-budget-for-2016-17/articleshow/55714611.cms
> 
> @Abingdonboy @ranjeet this is a game changer



Yup! This is indeed a game changer. He can add on so many features to this, lend this to state governments, Panchayats and every government body. But I am waiting for him to bring eMarket for farmers to mainstream that can truly free the farmers from the bondage of crooked APMC dalals!

All in all, he has been plugging all holes in government expenditure and subsidies. We need him desperately to stay on for another 1 or 2 more terms to institutionalize all the positive changes.

Else, it would all come to nought, and it will be business as usual! As it has been for the last 70 years!


----------



## Echo_419

kadamba-warrior said:


> Yup! This is indeed a game changer. He can add on so many features to this, lend this to state governments, Panchayats and every government body. But I am waiting for him to bring eMarket for farmers to mainstream that can truly free the farmers from the bondage of crooked APMC dalals!
> 
> All in all, he has been plugging all holes in government expenditure and subsidies. We need him desperately to stay on for another 1 or 2 more terms to institutionalize all the positive changes.
> 
> Else, it would all come to nought, and it will be business as usual! As it has been for the last 70 years!



Don't forget to tell your relatives to vote for BJP in 2019

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anant_s

*GE Evolution Series Locomotives for Indian Railways, dedicated Freight Corridor*














*ES 58ACi (6000 HP) 





ES 43ACmi (4500 HP) (Specifications for ES 44 ACi, which is same as ES 43 ACi, but for Broad Gauge)*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Śakra

anant_s said:


> *GE Evolution Series Locomotives for Indian Railways, dedicated Freight Corridor*
> View attachment 357169
> 
> 
> View attachment 357171
> View attachment 357175
> 
> 
> *ES 58ACi (6000 HP)
> View attachment 357176
> 
> 
> ES 43ACmi (4500 HP) (Specifications for ES 44 ACi, which is same as ES 43 ACi, but for Broad Gauge)*
> View attachment 357179



Wow those trains look so ugly.


----------



## anant_s

Śakra said:


> those trains look so ugly.



Evolution locos have taken their cab and car body design from earlier US DE locos and use well established short hood drive cab and rear radiator design. May be it doesn't look good, but it sure is pretty ergonomic and aerodynamic design.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Railways
02-December, 2016 16:53 IST
*Rail Connectivity of Ports *

Presently, 12 major ports (six on Western and six on Eastern Coasts) are already connected with Indian Railway network. Capacity augmentation of the lines linking the ports to hinterland is taken up on a need-based manner.

Rail connectivity to some of non-major ports namely Mundra, Dahej, Pipavav, Dhamra and Krishnapatnam etc have been provided under Public Private Partnership. A participative policy for rail connectivity has been issued in December, 2012 to facilitate rail connectivity to upcoming ports and mines through Public Private Participation. Several ports projects which have been granted approval/in-principle approval under the participative policy for rail connectivity are Jaigarh, Dighi, Riwas, Astaranga, Chhara, Nargol and Hazira.

This Press Release is based on the information given by the Minister of State for Railways Shri Rajen Gohain in a written reply to a question in Rajya Sabha on 2 December 2016 (Friday).

******

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Śakra

anant_s said:


> Evolution locos have taken their cab and car body design from earlier US DE locos and use well established short hood drive cab and rear radiator design. May be it doesn't look good, but it sure is pretty ergonomic and aerodynamic design.
> 
> View attachment 357255
> View attachment 357256
> View attachment 357257



Wish they would have used European train body designs


----------



## AndrewJin

Śakra said:


> Wow those trains look so ugly.


I don't think so....
They look masculine....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.thehindu.com/business/Su...-per-cent-in-2016-17-ISMA/article14477993.ece
Sugar production in India, the world’s second largest sugar producer after Brazil, is estimated to have fallen to 25.1 million tonnes in the current 2015-16 marketing year ending September from 28.3 million tonnes in the previous year.

Releasing the preliminary estimate, Indian Sugar Mills Association (ISMA) said sugar output was pegged at 23.26 million tonnes in 2016-17. “This is about 1.8-1.9 million tonnes less than the current 2015-16 production of around 25.1 million tonnes.”

*Drought* 

This is in line with the government’s estimate of 23-23.5 million tonnes for the next year. ISMA attributed the likely fall in sugar output to 5.5 per cent decline in sugarcane acreage to 4.99 million hectare in 2016-17 as against 5.28 million hectare in the previous year.

This would result in lower cane output.

According to ISMA data, sugar production in Maharasthra — the biggest producing State — is estimated to decline to around 6.15 million tonnes in 2016-17 from 8.40 million tonnes in the current year.

“Maharashtra’s cane area has declined in 2016-17, which is mainly due to drought-like situation last year, poor rainfall and lesser water availability for irrigation,” ISMA said in a statement.

The cane area in the state is down at 7,80,000 hectare as against of 1.05 million hectare in 2015-16, it added.

Sugar production in Uttar Pradesh — the second largest sugar producing state — is estimated to rise to 7.54 million tonnes in 2016-17 marketing year from 6.82 million tonnes in the current year.


----------



## Hindustani78

Cabinet Committee on Economic Affairs (CCEA)07-December, 2016 19:48 IST
Cabinet approves Nutrient Based Subsidy rates for Phosphatic and Potassic fertilizers for the year 2016-17 

The Cabinet Committee on Economic Affairs chaired by the Prime Minister, Shri Narendra Modi has approved the proposal of half yearly review of Nutrient Based Subsidy (NBS) rates for Phosphatic and Potassic (P&K) fertilizers for the year 2016-17.


Accordingly, in the interest of farmers, it has been decided to roll over the existing subsidy rates as given below for another six months till the end of the financial year 2016-17. 


It has also been decided to ensure that any fall in the international prices should be reflected by the fertilizers companies with subsequent reduction in MRPs.


*(Per Kg subsidy rates in Rs.)*


*Period ---------------------------------------------------------- N(Nitrogen)- P (Phosphorus)-K(Potash)-S(Sulphur)*

2nd half of FY 2016-17 (from October’16 to March’17)--------15.854--------------13.241------15.470------2.044



With fall in international prices, the MRP of P&K fertilizers was reduced in July 2016. The fertilizer companies reduced the 50 Kg. bag prices of Muriate of Potash (MOP) by Rs. 250, Di-Ammonium Phosphate (DAP) by Rs. 125 and Complex fertilizers by Rs. 50. 


This is expected to result in increase in consumption of P&K fertilizers which will result in balanced fertilization. As a result the yield from the crops will increase resulting in enhanced income to the farmers.


*****


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Railways
07-December, 2016 16:56 IST
*Utilisation of Renewable Energy *

Vision 2020 document of the Indian Railways envisages to utilize at least 10% of its energy requirement from renewable sources. 

Indian Railways (IR) has planned to source about 1000 Mega Watt (MW) Solar Power as part of its Solar Mission. Further, Indian Railways also plans to harness about 200 MW of wind power in next five years based on techno commercial assessment. Out of this, about 50 MW (14 MW solar and 36 MW wind power) renewable power has already been set up. 

Energy audit on IR is an ongoing process and in the last year, about 200 energy audits were done. To improve energy efficiency, it has been decided to use LED lights in all Railway installations progressively and till date, about 200 Stations have been provided with LED lighting. 

This Press Release is based on the information given by the Minister of State for Railways Shri Rajen Gohain in a written reply to a question in Lok Sabha on 07.12.2016 (Wednesday). 

****

Ministry of Railways
07-December, 2016 16:55 IST
*CCTVs In Suburban Trains *

Sanction for provision of CCTV cameras in 500 coaches has been obtained under the Rolling Stock Programme 2015-16. Work has already been completed in about 25 passenger coaches and 32 suburban coaches that have been commissioned in service.

Feedback from train passengers has not been sought since it is a provision for improving the Passenger security.

This Press Release is based on the information given by the Minister of State for Railways Shri Rajen Gohain in a written reply to a question in Lok Sabha on 07.12.2016 (Wednesday).

****

Ministry of Railways07-December, 2016 16:54 IST
Diesel Engines and Electric Engines in Railways 

Zone-wise number of diesel and electric engines in operation as on 01.11.2016 is given below: -

Zonal Railway-Nos. of Diesel Locos- Nos. of Electric Locos - Total

Central Railway-314-622-936
Eastern Railway-327-257-584
East Central Railway-322-403-725
East Coast Railway-267-344-611
Northern Railway-540-410-950
North Central Railway-130-421-551
North Eastern Railway-256- - - 256
Northeast Frontier Railway-411- - 411
North Western Railway-271- - - - 271
Southern Railway- 304-449-753
South Central Railway-599-591-1190
South Eastern Railway-293-605-898
South East Central Railway-154-222-376
South Western Railway-347- - - 347
Western Railway-428-399-827
West Central Railway-393-604-997

Total nos. of Diesel and Electric locos on Indian Railways – 10683



This Press Release is based on the information given by the Minister of State for Railways Shri Rajen Gohain in a written reply to a question in Lok Sabha on 07.12.2016 (Wednesday).


****


----------



## Hindustani78

The two additional coaches for Cancer and Family Health Services on the Lifeline Express, the World’s First Hospital Train being inaugurated by the Union Minister for Railways, Shri Suresh Prabhakar Prabhu along with the Union Minister for Health & Family Welfare, Shri J.P. Nadda, at New Delhi Railway Station on December 08, 2016.




The Union Minister for Railways, Shri Suresh Prabhakar Prabhu along with the Union Minister for Health & Family Welfare, Shri J.P. Nadda addressing the media after inaugurating the two additional coaches for Cancer and Family Health Services on the Lifeline Express, the World’s First Hospital Train, at New Delhi Railway Station on December 08, 2016.





The Union Minister for Railways, Shri Suresh Prabhakar Prabhu along with the Union Minister for Health & Family Welfare, Shri J.P. Nadda inaugurating the two additional coaches for Cancer and Family Health Services on the Lifeline Express, the World’s First Hospital Train, at New Delhi Railway Station on December 08, 2016.





The Union Minister for Railways, Shri Suresh Prabhakar Prabhu along with the Union Minister for Health & Family Welfare, Shri J.P. Nadda being briefed after inaugurating the two additional coaches for Cancer and Family Health Services on the Lifeline Express, the World’s First Hospital Train, at New Delhi Railway Station on December 08, 2016.





The Union Minister for Railways, Shri Suresh Prabhakar Prabhu and the Union Minister for Steel, Shri Chaudhary Birender Singh flagging off the daily Hazrat Nizamuddin - Visakhapatnam, Samta Express, now renamed as Vizag Steel Samta Express, at Nizamuddin Railway Station, in New Delhi on December 08, 2016. The Minister of State for Steel, Shri Vishnu Deo Sai, the Secretary, Steel, Dr. Aruna Sharma, the Chairman SAIL, Shri P.K. Singh and the CMD RINL, Shri P. Madhusudan are also seen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Food Processing Industries
09-December, 2016 18:21 IST
Availability of Cold Storages 

The Government has got a study done on “Assessment of Quantitative Harvest and Post-Harvest Losses of Major Crops and Commodities in India” by ICAR - Central Institute of Post-Harvest Engineering and Technology (CIPHET), Ludhiana. The study was commissioned in 2012 and the final report submitted on 31.03.2015. The study has estimated that annual value of harvest and post-harvest losses of major agricultural produces at national level was of the order of Rs. 92,651 crore calculated using production data of 2012-13 at 2014 wholesale prices.

The CIPHET study has assessed the losses at each stage of supply chain viz harvesting, collection, thrashing, grading/sorting, winnowing/cleaning, drying, packaging, transportation and storage depending upon the commodity.

It may further be mentioned that National Center for Cold Chain Development (NCCD) under Department of Agriculture, Cooperation and Farmers Welfare, Ministry of Agriculture & Farmers Welfare had commissioned a study on “All India Cold Chain Infrastructure Capacity (Assessment of Status & Gap)” conducted by NABARD Consultancy Services Pvt. Ltd.(NABCONS). As per the gap study, the cold chain requirement in the country stands at 35 million tonnes of cold storage vis-a vis available capacity of 32 million tonnes. This study however, excluded the requirement for milk, meat, marine and processed products.

Ministry of Agriculture & Farmers Welfare under Component of Sub-Mission on Agricultural Extension (SAME) provide support to State Extension Programmes for Extension Reforms. This Programme isunder implementation in 652 rural districts of 29 States & 3 UTs across the country and provides training, information and extension support to farmers through trainings, exposure visits, demonstrations, study tours, farm schools etc. Through above interactions, farmers are educated on aspects of agriculture including improved methods of storage. This Scheme has recently been revised to include manpower support; roping in the farmers’ feed back in to planning by setting up Farmer Advisory Committees (FACs) at Block/ District & State Level and providing farmer-to-farmer learning and extension support through Farmer Friend. The Modified Scheme has dedicated Specialists & Functionary Support at State (2 per state), District (5 per district) & Block level (4 per Block). Various activities supported under this initiative for educating and creating awareness amongst farmers include trainings, exposure visits, demonstration, study tours of farm schools etc. Since inception, 4 crore farmers have been benefited through various farmer oriented activities which includes trainings in modern and affordable methods to farmers for prevention of wastages.

This information was given by the Minister of State for Food Processing Industries Sadhvi Niranjan Jyoti in a written reply in Rajya Sabha today.

*****

Ministry of Food Processing Industries
09-December, 2016 18:22 IST
*Lack of Cold Storages *

The Government has got a study done on “Assessment of Quantitative Harvest and Post-Harvest Losses of Major Crops and Commodities in India” by ICAR - Central Institute of Post-Harvest Engineering and Technology (CIPHET), Ludhiana. The study was commissioned in 2012 and the final report submitted on 31.03.2015. The study has estimated that annual value of harvest and post-harvest losses of major agricultural produces at national level was of the order of Rs. 92,651 crore calculated using production data of 2012-13 at 2014 wholesale prices.


Ministry of Agriculture & Farmers Welfare, Department of Agriculture, Cooperation & Farmers Welfare underComponent of Sub-Mission on Agricultural Extension (SAME) provide support to State Extension Programmes for Extension Reforms. This Programme isunder implementation in *652* rural districts of *29 States & 3* UTs across the country and provides training, information and extension support to farmers through trainings, exposure visits, demonstrations, study tours, farm schools etc. Through above interactions, farmers are educated on aspects of agriculture including improved methods of storage. This Scheme has recently been revised to include manpower support; roping in the farmers’ feed back in to planning by setting up Farmer Advisory Committees (FACs) at Block/ District & State Level and providing farmer-to-farmer learning and extension support through Farmer Friend. The Modified Scheme has dedicated Specialists & Functionary Support at State (2 per State), District (5 per district) & Block level (4 per Block). 



National Horticulture Board(NHB) under Department of Agriculture, Cooperation & Farmers Welfare, Ministry of Agriculture & Farmers Welfare has got conducted an “All India Cold Storage Capacity & Technology - Baseline Survey” through M/s Hansa Research Group Pvt. Ltd. Mumbai. The report contains data for cold storages which were constructed up to March, 2013 (i.e. up to 2012-13). As per this report, 5367 cold storages were in operation in the country. Details of cold storages in the country including Maharashtra are enclosed at *Annexure. *



In order to arrest post-harvest losses of horticulture & non-horticulture produce and to provide integrated cold chain and preservation infrastructure facilities from the farm gate to the consumer or from the production site to the market,Ministry of Food Processing Industries is implementing the Central Sector Scheme of Cold Chain, Value Addition and Preservation Infrastructure Under the scheme, financial assistance is provided in the form of grant-in-aid of maximum Rs10 Crore per project for setting up of integrated cold chain and preservation infrastructure facilities. The Integrated cold chain and preservation infrastructure can be set up by individuals, groups of entrepreneurs, cooperative societies, Self Help Groups (SHGs), Farmer Producer Organizations (FPOs), NGOs, Central/State PSUs, etc. The scheme is primarily private sector driven and proposals under this scheme are invited through Expression of Interest (EOI).



In addition, Mission for Integrated Development of Horticulture(MIDH) and National Horticulture Board (NHB), under Department of Agriculture, Cooperation& Farmers Welfare, Ministry of Agriculture& Farmers Welfare are also providing assistance for setting up cold storages under their respective schemes., the proposals under MIDH scheme are accepted round the year. These schemes are demand driven from entrepreneurs, private companies, co-operatives, farmers groups, self-help groups, etc for which assistance in the form of grant-in-aid/subsidy is provided by the Government.



This information was given by the Minister of State for Food Processing Industries Sadhvi Niranjan Jyoti in a written reply in Rajya Sabha today.

*********


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Railways
09-December, 2016 16:37 IST
*Minister of Railways inspects the rake of Humsafar Express *

Minister of Railways Shri Suresh Prabhakar Prabhu inspected the rake of Humsafar Express today i.e. 9 December 2016 at Delhi Safdarjung Railway Station. In his Budget Speech of 2016-17, he had announced the introduction of Humsafar Express, as a fully air-conditioned third AC service with an optional service for meals.








Accordingly, the first Humsafar rake comprising of LHB (Linke Hofmann Busch) AC – 3 Tier coaches and Power cars has been turned out from Modern Coach Factory, Raebareli on 12th November 2016. The Humsafar coaches offer better facilities / amenities for the passengers, some of which are listed below:


1. Aesthetically pleasing colour scheme with anti-graffiti coating and distinctive 3D numbering on the exterior.

2. Pleasing interiors with attractive and colourfully co-ordinated seats, berths, partitions, curtains, improved/hygienic toilets, film type mirrors, etc.

3. Deodorizer, Dustbins, Sleek bottle holders in the cabins

4. Closed Circuit Television (CCTV) surveillance of the common areas of the coaches.

5. Integrated Braille displays for the visually impaired.

6. Hygienic lavatories with odour flushing system

7. Global Positioning System (GPS) based Passenger information system

8. Passenger announcement system

9. Fire and Smoke detection system in the coaches.

10. Fire detection and suppression system in the Power cars

11. Equipped with Auto Vending Machine and Mini Pantry with Oven/Fridge

A total of 10 Humsafar trains have been announced by the Ministry of Railways in the new time table. Of these, Train No. 12595 Gorakhpur-Anand Vihar (T) Humsafar Express, with a composition of 16 AC 3 Tier coaches and 2 Power cars, shall be the first Humsafar train that is going to be inaugurated soon. 

It is planned to manufacture 10 Humsafar rakes during the current financial year at Modern Coach Factory, Raebareli and Rail Coach Factory, Kapurthala. The cost of a Humsafar AC 3 Tier coach Rs.2.58 crores, as compared to Rs.2.39 crores for a normal LHB AC 3 Tier coach.

******

The Humsafar Train being inspected by the Union Minister for Railways, Shri Suresh Prabhakar Prabhu, in New Delhi on December 09, 2016.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rangila



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

*http://indianexpress.com/article/in...uty-on-cloth-from-china-smriti-irani-4421640/*
*Govt may impose ‘dumping duty’ on cloth from China: Smriti Irani*

*Union Textiles Minister Smriti Irani visits powerlooms, reassures workers *

Written by Srinath Rao | Mumbai | Updated: December 11, 2016 2:02 pm






Union Textiles Minister Smriti Irani speaks to a worker at a powerloom in Bhiwandi on Saturday. (Source: Express photo by Deepak Joshi)

THE Union government is considering imposing a “dumping duty” on cloth imported from China, Union Textiles Minister Smriti Irani said on Saturday. Irani visited several powerlooms in Bhiwandi in Maharashtra and spoke to workers on Saturday afternoon, promising to revive the once booming industry.

“I know you want more people to source cloth directly from you. Out of Rs 6,000 crore in the current garment policy, Rs 2,000 crore will be allotted to the made-ups sector,” she said at a meeting of powerloom owners.

She added that the government was working on a policy to stem the flow of cheap cloth into India. “I cannot make any announcements about it here but I will move the policy in Parliament. As the Parliament is currently in session, I cannot talk in detail about it,” she said.

However, Irani added that she had planned meetings with the textile councils next week, and promised to also meet industry representatives from the textile towns Bhiwandi, Malegaon, Icchalkaranji and Coimbatore.

BJP MP from Bhiwandi, Kapil Patil, who was part of Irani’s delegation on Saturday added, “The government is working on changing the existing policy where cloth is imported from China and instead impose a dumping duty on imports.”

Powerloom owner Sharadram Sejpal claimed that Irani was the first union textile minister to visit Bhiwandi.

“I showed her around my plant and she inspected machines that have remained shut for the past nine months. We want her to boost exports and stop Chinese cloth,” he said.

He added that Irani also promised to resolve the hike in electricity prices. “I hope she can do something to make electricity affordable to us. Once the bills start coming in, there will be trouble in Bhiwandi,” he said.

Irani also spoke to several employees at the looms. “They told me that they do not have bank accounts. The government plans to open 40,000 bank accounts. Already, forms of 2,000 workers have been submitted to banks. I will speak to the district magistrate and chiefs of all banks to quickly open accounts,” she said. Irani added that once the accounts were opened, the workers would be taught to operate banking services using their phones.

Of the nearly 13 lakh powerlooms in the state, 7 lakh are located in Bhiwandi. An estimated 60 per cent of these are currently lying shut due to demonetisation, according to Purushottam Vanga, Vice Chairman, Powerloom Development & Export Promotion Council.”

“80 per cent of our workforce of 5 lakh comprises migrants and half of them have gone back home because we are unable to pay them. We pay them in cash twice a month, but have not been able to do so last month,” he said. Vanga added that Irani also promised to resolve the crisis of a large quantity of readymade cloth lying unsold in markets due to demonetisation.


----------



## Rangila

*Shakuntala Railways: India's only private railway line*







Indian Railways has been undergoing tremendous progress in terms of service and new trains. It also boasts of operating one of the largest railway networks in the world.

*However, there is one little known railway line in Maharashtra that is not owned by the government but a private company in Britain.*

Shakuntala Railways, built during the British Raj is a 190 km long narrow gauge railway line between Yavatmal and Murtijapur. During the colonial era, trains on this track were run by Great Indian Peninsular Railway (GIPR) which operated across Central India.*

Strangely, when the railways was nationalied in 1952, this line was neglected. The tracks are still owned by the firm that laid them in the nineteenth century.*

*



*


*Shakuntala Railways still use narrow gauge lines and makes just one return journey every day. At present, the train takes around 20 hours to cover the 190km distance between Yavatmal and Achalpur in Amravati district. The train is lifeline to poor people who travel between these two villages in Maharashtra.*

*



*


*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Railways
14-December, 2016 17:32 IST
*Ultrasonic Fault Detection Machine in Railways *

Ultrasonic Flaw Detection Testing is a non-destructive testing with Ultrasonic waves to detect the minor inner flaws in rails and welds and is carried out as per provisions of “Manual for Ultrasonic Testing of Rails and Welds-2012”. In trolley inspection, physical condition of track, its components and other track-side railway infrastructure are inspected manually.

Fractures in railway tracks can also be detected by Ultrasonic Flaw Detection (USFD) Machines but fractures are detected visually. Primarily USFD is carried out to detect inner flaws in rails and welds. The details of the examination of rails by USFD testing done during the last two years and current year upto October, 2016 on Indian Railways are as under :-

2014-15 - 356268 km

2015-16 - 364356 km

2016 (upto October, 2016) - 219752 km

This Press Release is based on the information given by the Minister of State for Railways Shri Rajen Gohain in a written reply to a question in Lok Sabha on 14.12.2016 (Wednesday).

****

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stephen Cohen

@anant_s 

http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...ttest-trains-of-2016/articleshow/55942272.cms

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Railway staff clearing the train tracks near Marapallam on the Coonoor-Mettupalayam stretch Friday

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anant_s

*First Humsafar Express (Delhi Gorakhpur) Inaugural Run*


----------



## anant_s



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

The Prime Minister, Shri Narendra Modi visiting a Skill Exhibition, in Kanpur, Uttar Pradesh on December 19, 2016. The Minister of State for Skill Development & Entrepreneurship (Independent Charge) and Parliamentary Affairs, Shri Rajiv Pratap Rudy is also seen.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.thehindu.com/news/nation...liness-of-stations-trains/article16903388.ece
Southern Railway has six divisions and operates about 1,300 trains across 736 railway stations in Tamil Nadu, Andhra Pradesh, Kerala, Puducherry and Karnataka. The zone was represented by three senior officers at the review meeting.

Besides utilising a Closed Circuit Television (CCTV) network for monitoring the cleanliness of stations, railway officials should introduce biometric attendance system for cleaning staff and also monitor their work by deploying Radio Frequency Identity (RFID) tags, they were told.

It was noted at the meeting that though a sum of Rs. 1,693 crore was allotted for housekeeping of stations and trains for the financial year 2016-17, expenditure booked on station housekeeping was “substantially low”.

Though the details of expenditure for the Rs. 1,400 crore disbursed for the purpose in 2015-16 had been called for, only Eastern Railway, North Central Railway, North Eastern Railway and South East Central Railway submitted the figures.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Cabinet Committee on Economic Affairs (CCEA)
21-December, 2016 12:47 IST
Cabinet approves doubling of Rajpura-Bhatinda railway line 

The Cabinet Committee on Economic Affairs, chaired by the Prime Minister Shri Narendra Modi, has given its approval for doubling of Rajpura-Bhatinda railway line at an estimated cost of Rs.1,251.25 crore and expected completion cost of Rs.1,465.59 crore.

The 172.64 km long railway line is expected to be completed in five years.

The present utilization of this section is nearly 100%. Enhancement of capacity of power plants and planned freight terminals will generate additional freight traffic on this route. The doubling will ease the traffic bottlenecks and will bring more revenue to Indian Railways by capacity enhancement of the route. The districts of Patiala, Sangrur, Barnala and Bathinda would also be benefitted through this project.

*Background:*

The Rajpura-Bathinda section falls in Ambala Division of Northern Railway. At present traffic utilization of the section is nearing saturation. This line is strategically important as several military specials are routed on this line connecting the Western border. The main objective for doubling between Rajpura-Bathinda is to remove capacity constraint and to cater for future growth of traffic on the important route of Indian Railways.

***

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Agriculture
22-December, 2016 17:43 IST
*Government agencies will ascertain support price of farmers’ products wherever market price of pulses will be below the support price: Shri Radha Mohan Singh *

Shri Radha Mohan Singh addresses the Closing Ceremony of International Year of Pulses, 2016

Union Agriculture Minister, Shri Radha Mohan Singh has said that for the first time, Government has made provision to ascertain the sale of pulses on support price for the farmers. Under this provision, wherever the market price of the pulses falls below the support price, the Government of India ascertain support price for the farmers. Apart from this, the Government has also decided to maintain a buffer stock of pulses to the extent of 20 lakh tonne so that people could be provided pulses are reasonable prices when market prices escalate. Shri Singh briefed this in the closing ceremony of International Pulses Year, 2016 in Agra today. The General Assembly of United Nations had decided to celebrate the year 2016 as International Pulses Year to make the common people aware of the nutritional properties in pulses.

Shri Radha Mohan Singh said that Government has increased minimum support price of the pulses to promote the cultivation and production of pulses. The Government of India has declared minimum support price for Arhar at Rs.4625/-, for black gram at Rs.4575/- and for Moong at Rs.4500/- which is the maximum support price till now. The Government has also declared additional bonus for Rs.25/- per quintal for pulses along with minimum support price.

Agriculture Minister said that the Government of India has taken a number of measures for International Pulses Year, 2016 to increase the production and productivity of pulse crops in the country. For this purpose, the two Departments of Agriculture and Farmers Welfare and Indian Council of Agriculture Research and Agriculture have implemented an extensive course of action jointly under National Food Security Mission Project. Under this scheme, Government of India has laid down a target of 200 lakh tonne production for the year 2016-17, 210 lakh tonne for year 2017-18 and 240 lakh tonne for year 2020-21. Shri Radha Mohan Singh added that additional “breeder seed” production programmes have been launched with the cost of Rs.20.39 crores at Regional Centres of 10 Agricultural Universities with Indian Pulses Research Institute, Kanpur. A target of 5801 quintal additional breeder seed production has been fixed in addition to 7561 quintal breeder seed being produced presently by the Centres by 2018-19 apart from 3717 quintal additional breeder seed by 2016-17 by these Centres. Shri Singh said that these steps have been taken to strengthen the formal seed mechanism of pulse crops and to increase availability of seeds of improved varieties in the country.

Shri Radha Mohan Singh said that “pulse seed hubs” are being established in State Agriculture Universities, Institutes of the Council and Agriculture Scientific Centres of major pulse producing States of the country. A target has been fixed to establish a total of 150 “Pulse Seed Hubs” from 2016-17 for increasing the availability of quality seeds for which a provision of Rs.225.31 crores has been made. Under this project, there is a target of 1.50 lakh quintal additional seed production per year. Each “Pulse Seed Hub” will produce a minimum of 1000 quintal quality seeds of pulse crops per year and supply it.

Shri Singh praised the efforts of all the farmers, scientists and policy makers for increasing production and productivity/ availability of pulses in the country and hoped that they would put in their best efforts to make India self sufficient in pulses production.

*****


----------



## hussain0216

This is again one of those statistics that has more to do with india being a 1.2 billion person overpopulated cess pit then anything else


----------



## Dean Winchester

Cool


----------



## anant_s

*Sealdah-Ajmer express derails near Kanpur, 43 injured*



> *Highlights*
> 
> 15 coaches of Sealdah-Ajmer express train derailed near Kanpur.
> At least two people have died in the accident.
> Relief and resuce operations are underway.


KANPUR: At least 43 people were injured when 15 coaches of the Sealdah-Ajmer express train derailed near Rura railway station in Kanpur dehat district on Wednesday morning. 

The mishap took place about 5:20am near Rura railway station, 50km from Kanpur, the ministry of railways said in a tweet. 

Fifteen coaches of the train, 12987 Sealdah-Ajmer express, derailed when it was crossing a bridge over a dry canal in the area, a railway official said. 

"A rescue team has rushed to the spot and a medical relief train from Kanpur has also been sent to the accident site. Currently we are focusing on relief and rescue operations," railway spokesperson Anil Saxena said. 

"As per preliminary reports, 15 coaches of the train got derailed. The first 5 and last 3 coaches were intact," Anil Saxena said. 

Asked about the reason of the derailment, he said, "there was dense fog in the morning". 

Earlier, there were reports that two people have died in the accident, but UP DGP's office clarified that a medical examination has found them alive and they are undergoing treatment in a hospital. 

Rescue and relief operations have been started at the accident spot with the district health department dispatching 14 ambulances and relief teams from Kanpur and Tundla, he said. 

Buses have also been plied to drop the stranded passengers from the spot to Kanpur railway station.




The incident has affected the movement of trains on the route. Kanpur-New Delhi Shatabdi train has been cancelled due to the accident.








Union railway minister Suresh Prabhu is personally monitoring the situation. 

"Personally monitoring the situation in wake of unfortunate derailment of Sealdah-Ajmer express near Kanpur. I have directed senior officials to reach the site immediately. Immediate medical help is being provided to the injured," Prabhu tweeted after the accident.








A thorough investigation will be carried out to ascertain the cause, Prabhu said. 

Here is a list of trains which have been diverted after the accident: 

*UP trains* 
1.Train no. 12559 Manduadih-NDLS diverted via Kanpur-Jhansi- Agra cantt -Palwal -New delhi. 
2.Train no. 12801 PURI-NDLS diverted via kanpur-Lucknow-Muradabad-Ghaziabad-New delhi. 
3.Train 12397 Gaya New delhi diverted via Kanpur-Jhansi- Agra cantt -Palwal -New delhi. 
4.12427 REWA-ANVT at present at CNBI diverted via Kanpur - Lucknow- Moradabad - Anadvihar Term. 
5.14055 DBRT-DLI Bramputra Mail diverted via Kanpur - Lucknow- Moradabad - delhi 
6.12313 Sealdah - New delhi diverted via Kanpur - Jhansi - Agra cantt- Palwal. 
7.12877 Ranchi-NDLS Garibrath diverted via Kanpur - Jhansi - Agra cantt- Palwal. 
8.12301 Howrah-NDLS Rajdhani diverted via Kanpur - Jhansi - Agra cantt- Palwal. 
9.12581 Manduadih - New delhi diverted via Kanpur - Jhansi - Agra cantt- ETUE -Ghaziabad. 
10.12033/12034 CNB-NDLS Shatabadi will remain cancelled on date. 


*Down Trains-* 
1.12180 AGC-LJN Intercity will be short terminated at Tundla and cancelled on ward. 
2.12404 Jaipur -Allahabad starting date 27.12.16 will be shortterminated at Agra. 
3.12308 Jaipur -Howrah diverted via Achnera - Mathura in. - Kasganj - Kanpur 
4.12350 NDLS-Bhagalpur diverted via Kurja - Moradabad - Lucknow - Mugalsarai. 
5.18102 Jammu Tavi -TATA adiverted via Kurja - Moradabad - Lucknow - Mugalsarai. 
6.12260 NDLS-Sealdah Duranto diverted via Kurja - Moradabad - Mugalsarai.. 
7.12226 DLI-AMH Kaifiyat Express diverted via Aligarh - Chandauli- barely- Lucknow. 
8.12368 ANVT-BHAGALPUR at present at SNS will be diverted via MTI- Agra can't- Jhansi - Kanpur.
9.12310 NDLS-Rajendranagar patna Rajdhani diverted MTI-ETUE-Agra cantt- Jhansi- Kanpur- Mugalsarai


The incident comes a month after over 150 people were killed and more than 200 injured when 14 coaches of the Indore-Patna Express derailed in Kanpur Rural district on November 20.

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...ar-kanpur-43-injured/articleshow/56212047.cms


----------



## anant_s

More pictures from the accident site


----------



## Hindustani78

Cabinet
28-December, 2016 15:42 IST
*Cabinet approves need-based sale of surplus land of four Pharmaceutical PSUs *



The Union Cabinet chaired by the Prime Minister Shri Narendra Modi has approved the sale of surplus land of Hindustan Antibiotics Limited (HAL), Indian Drugs & Pharmaceuticals Limited (IDPL), Rajasthan Drugs & Pharmaceuticals Limited (RDPL) and Bengal Chemicals & Pharmaceuticals Limited (BCPL), as would be required, to meet their outstanding liabilities. In this way, the national assets would be utilized in the best national interest.


The sale would be through open competitive bidding to government agencies and the outstanding liabilities will be met from the sale proceeds. Voluntary Retirement Scheme (VRS) / Voluntary Separation Scheme (VSS) will also be implemented in these Public Sector Undertakings.


The remaining part of the land will be managed in accordance with the guidelines of the Department of Investment & Public Assets Management (DIPAM) and Department of Public Enterprises (DPE).


After meeting the liabilities, steps will be taken to close IDPL and RDPL. The option of strategic sale will be explored for HAL and BCPL. The Department of Pharmaceuticals, the administrative department for these undertakings, will take time bound follow-up action.


***

Ministry of Steel
28-December, 2016 17:01 IST
*Year End Review of Ministry of Steel *



*Introduction*



Steel is a strategic sector for any major developing and developed economy. India is the 3rd largest Steel producer globally and is likely to be the 2nd largest Steel producer in a few years. The sector contributes about 2% to the country’s GDP.



Over the last few years, the Steel sector has been adversely impacted by the global steel glut which resulted in predatory pricing and a surge in steel imports into the country. However, on account of timely intervention by the Government and industry through various trade related measures like anti-dumping and safeguards as well as other policy initiatives, the impact of the global glut were significantly mitigated. 



The Government has been proactive in ensuring adequate raw material availability at reasonable prices and explored ways of reducing input, logistic and infrastructure cost of Steel production. The Government is also working on ways to reduce the financial stress in the Steel sector by reducing imports, increasing exports as well as examining strategies of increasing steel demand. As a result of various steps taken, Steel imports have declined by 38.28% between April-November, 2016 while exports have increased by 59.96% during the same period. Overall Steel production also grew by 8.8% between April-November, 2016 compared to the same period last year.



*2. Steel sector trends*




India is currently the world’s 3rd largest producer of crude steel against its 8th position in 2003 and is expected to become the 2nd largest producer of crude steel in the world soon.
 



· India is currently also the world’s largest producer of direct reduced iron (DRI) or sponge iron, a status it has maintained every year since 2003. 






· The country was also the 3rd largest consumer of finished steel in the world in 2015 (preceded by China and the USA) and is expected to maintain the said status for 2016 also.



· The domestic steel sector contributes around 2% of the country’s GDP and employs over 6 lakh people.



*2. Production, consumption and demand of steel*



· The per capita consumption of total finished steel in the country has risen from 58 kg in 2011-12 to 63 kg in 2015-16.


·  Crude steel capacity in the country stood at 121.97 million ones in 2015-16 (source: JPC) while production of crude steel stood at 89.79 mt during the same year. 




· India has been a net importer of total finished steel every year since 2007-08 with the exception of 2013-14.



*MAJOR INITIATIVES AND ACHIEVEMENTS*



Ø The Steel and Steel Products (Quality Control) Order, 2015 issued on 18th December, 2015 had 15 steel (flat and long) products under the mandatory certification marks scheme of BIS. This order was amended to facilitate the domestic and international steel industry to align their products processes in line with the requirements of steel quality control order and also to obtain licenses from BIS to enable them to supply the certified steel products with Standard Marks of BIS. The first amendment order was accordingly issued on 17th March, 2016 to allow six months additional time in respect of 7 out of 15 products covered in the original order simultaneously enforcing the order on remaining 8 products w.e.f. March 2016. The second amendment order was issued on 16th September,2016 to allow further 3 months’ time i.e. upto 18th December,2016 for implementation of the order in respect of the remaining 7 products.


Ø To provide level playing field to the domestic steel producers, Government has extended Minimum Import Price (MIP) on 19 steel products till 4th February 2017.



Ø Safeguard duty on HR coils of 20% notified in September 2015 provisionally and final notification issued for the same in March 2016 extending 20% Safeguard duty upto September,2016. Thereafter phased reduction to 18% (till March,2017), 15% (till September,2017) and 10% by March,2018.


Ø Provisional Anti-Dumping duty notified on import of flat products (Hot Rolled & Cold Rolled) and on Wire Rods from China, Japan, Korea, Russia, Brazil, Indonesia & Ukraine.


Ø Steel Authority of India Ltd has undertaken Modernisation & Expansion of its integrated steel plants at Bhilai, Bokaro, Rourkela, Durgapur & Burnpur and special steel plant at Salem. The crude steel capacity is being enhanced from 12.8 Million tonne to 21.4 million tonne per annum. The indicative investment is about ₹62,000 crore. Additionally, approximately ₹10,000 crore has been earmarked for Modernisation and Expansion of SAIL Mines. The Facilities under Modernisation and Expansion of Salem, Rourkela, IISCO, Bokaro and Durgapur Steel Plants have been completed.


Ø At *Bhilai Steel Plant*, some of the facilities such as New Coke Oven Battery No.11, 2nd Sinter Machine in Sinter Plant-3, Ore Handling Plant Part-A, Universal Rail Mill along with Rail Welding Lines and Oxygen Plant on BOO basis have been completed. The balance facilities are under various stages of execution and efforts are being made to complete the balance facilities progressively by 2016-17.



Ø *Ultra Mega Steel Project: *With the aim to develop large capacity mega steel projects in the country, which would help India in achieving the capacity growth of 300 million ones of crude steel by 2025-26, Ministry of Steel has evolved a concept of developing Ultra Mega Steel Plants. SAIL is participating for setting up of an Ultra Mega Steel Plant of capacity (3+3) or (4+2) MTPA (million ones per annum) in Bastar, Chhattisgarh. An MoU to this effect was signed between SAIL, NMDC, MoS & GoCG in May 2015 at Dantewada in the presence of Hon’ble Prime Minister. Definitive Agreements among the parties have been signed and identification of land is in progress. Process for Incorporation of the Steel SPV for Chhattisgarh has been completed.



Ø *Development of Rowghat – Jagdalpur Rail Corridor in the State of Chhattisgarh: *With the aim of bringing about greater socio-economic development of the backward areas of Bastar region in Chhattisgarh and to further the industrial progress and mining activities of the region, an MOU was signed amongst SAIL, NMDC, IRCON and GoCG in May 2015 for development of a rail corridor from Rowghat to Jagdalpur. This rail corridor shall be used for both freight and passenger services in the Southern part of Chhattisgarh. A new Joint Venture Company under the name “*Bastar Railway Private Limited*” has been incorporated in May’2016, for implementation of the project. The survey work & feasibility study for Railway line is being undertaken by IRCON.


Ø *SAIL RITES Bengal Wagon Industry Pvt. Ltd. (SRBWIPL): *SRBWIPL, a JV of SAIL and RITES, for manufacture and supply of 1200 wagons and rehabilitation of 300 wagons per annum to Railways has started commercial operations at Kulti, West Bengal. Assured Offtake Agreements (AOTAs), one for manufacture of new wagons and another for Rehabilitation of in-service wagons have been signed between Railways and the JV Company and orders have been placed on the JVC by Railways.

******


----------



## Hindustani78

Kanpur: At least 2 persons were killed and 65 others were injured when 15 coaches of the Sealdah-Ajmer Express train derailed on Wednesday morning near Rura railway station in Kanpur dehat district.

The Delhi-Howrah route via Kanpur has been temporarily closed and the Shatabdi express from Delhi to Kanpur has been cancelled.

"A rescue team has rushed to the spot and a medical relief train from Kanpur has also been sent to the accident site. Currently we are focusing on relief and rescue operations," Railway spokesperson Anil Saxena said.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.thehindu.com/news/nation...ink-by-Dec.-2017-Venkaiah/article16951731.ece





Union Ministers M. Venkaiah Naidu and Prakash Javadekar inspecting ongoing railway tunnel work near Cherlopalle in Kadapa district on Tuesday. 


The Obulavaripalle-Krishnapuram Port broad gauge railway line connectivity work in Kadapa district would be completed by December next, said Union Minister for Urban Development M. Venkaiah Naidu on Tuesday.

The work on the 262-metre-long first tunnel had been completed and 56 per cent of the work was completed on the 3,063 metre-long second tunnel which was progressing briskly, said Mr. Naidu after inspecting the railway line and tunnel work near Cherlopalle in Chitvel mandal in Kadapa district, along with Union Minister for Human Resources Prakash Javadekar. Completion of the rail and road connectivity between Obulavaripalle and Krishnapatnam port was his long cherished goal, Mr. Naidu said.

Recalling that the project was sanctioned in 2006 by then Union Railway Minister Nitish Kumar, Mr. Venkaiah Naidu said it progressed at a snail’s pace for want of funds. Work picked up pace in 2014 he said and lauded the Rail Vikas Nigam Limited engineers and officials for it.

An outlay of Rs. 1,168 crore was spent so far on the railway project, undertaken with an estimate of Rs, 1,646 crore, he said. With an estimate of Rs. 47 crore per km., it was a low-cost project. While 1,900 acres was acquired, clearance was accorded for 325 acres of forest land, he said. Earth work would be completed by February 2017 and tunnel work by July 2017 and the cement lining work would be taken up from March to October, he said.

The area would develop with the rail connectivity and development of internal roads. Development would be easy where facilities such as roads, railways, flight and power were available, he said.

Mr. Venkaiah Naidu said a special task force had been constituted to examine the viability of establishing an integrated steel plant in Kadapa and the Government would take an appropriate decision on getting the task force report. Union Minister Prakash Javadekar, Minister for Municipal Administration P. Narayana, RVNL Managing Director Satish Agnihotri, Kadapa Joint Collector Swetha Teotia, BJP national executive member Suresh Naidu and TDP leader of Railway Kodur K. Viswanatha Naidu were present.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

http://indianexpress.com/article/india/lt-to-install-about-10000-cameras-in-pune-4448549/

Union Urban Development Minister M Venkaiah Naidu, the Chief Guest on the occasion released a postal cover in memory of late The KCP Ltd., founder, V Ramakrishna and it was received by Subrahmanyan. KCP Ltd. Chairman and Managing Director, V L Dutt said, “The company which began operations in Krishna district, Andhra Pradesh, has entered into various sectors including cement, sugar, power and heavy engineering.

Besides having joint ventures with various companies in Europe and United States, he said, “Mature financial and project management capability helped us in setting up over 40 sugar plants and 12 cements plants across India and globally.”


KCP has been a pioneer in developing the Sugar industry in Vietnam since 1990's as a supplier of sugar machinery to plants in Vietnam. On the invitation of the Vietnam Government to develop sugar cane in rural areas, a 2,500 tcd sugar plant was commissioned by KCP Vietnam Industries Limited a sugar manufacturing subsidiary located in Vietnam in 1999. Since then it has expanded its capacity to 6000 tcd.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Railways
28-December, 2016 18:04 IST
*Various services / projects of Ministry of Railways in Uttar Pradesh inaugurated / foundation stone laid / dedicated to the nation *



The following services / projects of Ministry of Railways across various parts of Uttar Pradesh inaugurated / foundation stone laid / dedicated to the nation today i.e. 28 Dec 2016.

1. Inauguration of Wi-Fi at Bareilly station

2. Inauguration of Wi-Fi at Varanasi station

3. Inauguration of Wi-Fi at Aligarh station

4. Inauguration of Wi-Fi at Mathura station

5. Inauguration of three platforms and yards at Aligarh station

6. Foundation stone laid for upgradation of passenger amenities at Akbarpur station

7. Foundation stone laid for upgradation of passenger amenities at Jaunpur station

8. Foundation stone laid for upgradation of passenger amenities at Shahganj station

9. Foundation stone laid for upgradation of passenger amenities at Pratapgarh station

10. Foundation stone laid for upgradation of passenger amenities at Jhangai station

11. Foundation stone laid of escalator and FoB of Mirzapur station

12. Foundation stone laid of escalator and FoB at Vindhyachal station

*13. *Foundation stone laid of improvised station and FoB at Robertsganj station

14. Foundation stone laid of Electrification of Jafarabad-Akbarpur-Tanda section

15. Foundation stone laid of Electrification of Chunar-Chopan line

16. Foundation stone laid of Electrification of Utretia-Raebareli-Amethi-Janghai line

17. Commencement of work of doubling cum electrification of Utretia-Alam Nagar byepass at Lucknow

18. Dedication of newly electrified route of Rosa-Sitapur rail route to the nation

19. Dedication of newly electrified route of Sitapur-Burhwal rail route to the nation

20. Dedication of Electronic Interlocking at Aligarh

21. Foundation stone laid for doubling of Rosa-Sitapur

22. Foundation stone laid for doubling of Sitapur-Burhwal

23. Foundation stone laid of Mathura-Jhansi 3rd line

24. Commencement of work of doubling between Raebareli and Amethi stations

25. Extension of existing Agra Cantt-Etawah DEMU Train upto Mainpuri via newly constructed Etawah-Karhal-Mainpuri Broad Gauge section


Ministry of Railways has taken up many projects in Uttar Pradesh. There are as many as 62 ongoing Engineering Projects like New line, Gauge Conversion & Doublings in the state of UP, costing *Rs 58,850 cr.* and the aggregate length of these projects is 6500 km.

Outlay for projects in UP has been increased substantially in the last 3 years. The average annual outlay for projects in UP *from 2009 to 2014 was Rs. 1100 Cr*. This average has been enhanced to Rs. *3400 Cr* for the last three budgets. In *2016-17 alone, Rs 5369* Cr has been allotted for projects falling partly or fully in UP.


*Inauguration of Wi-Fi service at Mathura, Varanasi, Bareilly & Aligarh Railway Stations*

The Wi-Fi service at Mathura, Varanasi, Bareilly & Aligarh Railway Stations was dedicated to the nation today, 28th December 2016.

The Wi-Fi facility for the visitors & rail users of Mathura, Varanasi, Bareilly & Aligarh Railway Station has been commissioned by RailTel in association with Google for providing high speed state of the art world class internet experience to the commuters. The service built over the fiber network of RailTel is designed to offer high-speed broadband like experience to users. Travelers passing through these stations will now be able to easily stream a high definition video while they’re waiting, research their destination, download a book or a new game for their journey.

RailTel Corporation of India Ltd., a Mini-Ratna PSU under Ministry of Railways, has taken a lead in providing fast Wi-Fi for the use of passengers at A1 & A category Railway stations. RailTel roped in Google as the technology partner for setting up fast Wi-Fi network initially covering 400 A1 & A category stations.

Under this partnership, it was planned to provide fast Wi-Fi service at 100 railway stations by the end of the year to benefit around 10 million Indians a day.


*Inauguration of three platforms and yards at Aligarh*

The works of Aligarh Yard remodelling and improvement of Passenger Amenities have been carried out at the cost of Rs 14.9 cr. Following works have been undertaken at Aligarh yard :

● 3 new platforms have been constructed with all required passenger amenities, to accommodate 25 coach rakes.

● All these newly constructed platforms have also been connected with newly constructed FOB.

● The width of PF no. 1 has been increased by 7.3 m at DLI end to avoid inconvenience to passengers. Width of PF no. 3 & 4 has also been increased at both HWH and DLI ends.

● The existing mechanical interlocking of Aligarh yard has been upgraded to Electronic interlocking.

● Besides this, safety standards have been increased by removing 4 number Diamond Crossings from existing yard.

● All main line signals of Aligarh station are converted into semi automatic 4 aspect signals.

● All operation of points, signals and indications of signaling gears has now been centralized in newly installed visual display unit in Station Master’s chamber.

● New Down loop line of CSR – 801m has been constructed.

● The existing goods lines no. 6, 7 and 8 have been converted into passenger platform lines and their CSR has also been increased to 700-735 m.


*Foundation stone laid for Upgradation of Passenger Amenities at Akbarpur Station*

Akbarpur is an important railway station in District Ambedkar Nagar of Uttar Pradesh and is a junction station, catering to Tada Thermal Power station of NTPC.

Important works of passenger amenities have been sanctioned for upgradation of facilities at this railway station which caters to pilgrims, traders & population of Ambedkar Nagar. Major inputs have been planned for improvement of circulating area, renovation of booking cum PRS office, platform surface, extension of platform no. 1 for 26 coach length and extension of platform no. 2 & 3 for 24 coach length,provision of 20 nos 4-seater stainless benches etc. The work was sanctioned in 2015-16 at approximate cost of Rs 90 Lakhs.


*Foundation stone laid for Upgradation of Passenger Amenities at Jaunpur Jn Station*

Jaunpur Junction, also known as Bhandariya railway station, is a district headquarters station in Uttar Pradesh. This station is part of Northern Railway Lucknow Division and caters to Lucknow-Faizabad-Varanasi and Allahabad-Jaunpur lines of Northern Railway as well as Aunrihar–Jaunpur line of North Eastern Railway.

Important passenger amenities works have been sanctioned for upliftment of Jaunpur Jn station. Major components of proposed upgradation include improvement of circulating area, upgradation of facilities on platforms such as improvement of platform surface (of platform no. 1), water booths, improvement of booking office cum PRS and waiting hall, improvement of approach road to railway station, provision of Pay and Use toilets etc. The work was sanctioned in 2015-16 at approximate cost of Rs 99 Lakhs.


*Foundation stone laid for Upgradation of Passenger Amenities at Shahganj Station*

Shahganj is an important junction station, situated in Jaunpur district of Uttar Pradesh and is part of Ayodhya-Jaunpur railway line where railway line from Mau also meets.

Important passenger amenities works have been planned to give a facelift to this station. The work sanctioned in 2015-16 at approximate cost of Rs 99 Lakhs includes improvement in circulating area, construction of booking office cum PRS and waiting hall at Shahganj, provision of Pay and Use toilet, provision of additional steel benches (50 nos, 4-seater each) etc.


*Foundation stone laid for Upgradation of Passenger Amenities at Pratapgarh Station*

Pratapgarh is an old city and municipality of Uttar Pradesh. It is the administrative headquarters of Pratapgarh district. Pratapgarh is the birthplace of the national poet Harivansh Rai Bachchan.Pratapgarh is a junction railway station, situated strategically on Allahabad-Faizabad and Varanasi-Lucknow sections.

In view of its strategic location and important catchment of passengers and trade activities, many important passenger amenities works have been sanctioned for upliftment of Pratapgarh railway station. Major items include improvement of circulating area, replacement of old FOB, provision of longue for high end passengers, extension, raising and improvement of platforms, platform surfacing, provision of additional platform shelter, renovation of waiting rooms, replacement of water hydrants on platform no. 3, provision of full length washing line, renovation of Pay and Use toilet, provision of 10 kWp solar panel & LED lights in station building, circulating area & on platforms etc, at approximate cost of Rs 8.75 Crore.


*Foundation stone laid for Upgradation of Passenger Amenities at Janghai Station*

Janghai is an important junction railway station where railway lines from Varanasi, Jaunpur, Pratapgarh/Rae Bareli/Lucknow and Allahabad converge from four sides.

In view of its strategic importance, Railway has decided to develop additional passenger facilities at Janghai station, including improvement of circulating area, improvement of drainage system, development of façade of station building, improvement of platform surface, renovation of waiting rooms, provision of new waiting hall, improvement of drinking water facilities, renovation of toilet facilities etc, at approximate cost of Rs 67 Lakhs.


*Foundation stone laid of Escalators & Foot Over Bridge on*

*Mirzapur & Vindhyachal Stations*

The project to provide escalators & foot over bridge on Mirzapur & Vindhyachal Stations of Allahabad Division of North Central Railway is being undertaken with the estimated cost of Total Rs. 12.20 Crore. One foot over bridge will be constructed on each station, under the project along with provision of 04 escalators on Mirzapur & 02 escalators on Vindhyachal stations (approx cost of each escalators is Rs. 70 Lacs). New foot over bridges and escalators will definitely improve the safety & facility for Passengers. The new escalators will securely be a blessing for old & disabled passengers.


*Foundation stone laid of Improvised Station and Foot Over Bridge at Robertsganj Station*

Robertsganj is an important station of Sonebhadra district on Chunar -Chopan section of North Central Railway. The beautification work & Construction of foot over bridge on station is being done with the approx. estimated cost of Rs. 3.00 Crores. The completion of these works will fulfill the demands of Local Public.


*Foundation stone laid of Electrification of Zafrabad-Akbarpur-Tanda section*

Electrification of Zafrabad-Akbarpur-Tanda section is required in order to enhance throughput of this section and to avoid cost of detention due to traction change from diesel to electric and vice-versa which in turn would also have environmental implications. The route caters to important NTPC power plant at Tanda. The work of electrification in above section has been sanctioned during 2015-16 at an approximate cost of Rs 92.24 Crores.

The project involves electrification of 101 RKM with 01 Traction Substation (at Shahganj), 10 Switching Stations, 17 Auxiliary Transformers & 01 Maintenance Depot (at Shahganj). The section falls in districts Jaunpur, Sultanpur & Ambedkarnagar of Uttar Pradesh.


*Foundation stone laid of Electrification of Chunar-Chopan Rail Line*

The Chunar-Chopan Railway line Electrification work has been sanctioned with an estimated cost of Rs 129.66 Crore. There are Six stations on 100 Route kms. Long this section. One traction sub station, one OHE depot & one PSI depot will also be constructed during this project. After completion of project, the Rail operations on the route will be possible with Electric Traction. This will also improve the speed & throughput on the section along with reduction in journey time. In addition, this will also be an effort to ensure environment friendly transport.


*Foundation stone laid for Electrification of Utretia - Raebareli - Amethi - Pratapgarh - Jhangai Rail Section*


Lucknow-Raebareli- Amethi-Varanasi Division is the Trunk Route of Northern Railway Track. There is a non-electrified track of 214 km between Utretia-Janghai Station because of which operation of the electrical engine is not possible in this section. Apart from the degradation of environment most of the trains running on Lucknow-Varanasi- Allahabad Track gets delayed because of the rail traction done on these stations. During the year 2015-16, a project of Rs.253 crores for the electrification of the abovementioned 214 km long track was sanctioned. In this project, three traction sub-depots (132KV/25KV), 3 maintenance depot, 13 switch station and three tower wagon sheds will be constructed. This work will be completed by RVNL and the target for completion of this project is May, 2019.



*Commencement of work of Doubling cum Electrification of Utratia- Alamnagar bypass at Lucknow (18.06 km)*

The work has been sanctioned at a cost of *Rs 133 Cr.*

Presently, there are two routes between Alamnagar and Utratia, One is via Lucknow and this is second route bypassing Lucknow Railway Station. There is severe congestion between Alamnagar - Utratia route via Lucknow. At present, Alamnagar Utratia via Transport Nagar line is mainly used for goods traffic to reduce congestion at Lucknow.

The doubling will provide convenient and better transport infrastructure to the route and thereby remove the transport difficulties and boost the punctuality of goods trains. Also this will reduce the congestion on Utretia - Lucknow route which is presently too busy.

8 major bridges and 53 minor bridges will have to be constructed for this doubling work.


*Dedication of Electronic Interlocking at Aligarh Jn.*

The electronic interlocking and major yard remodeling works along with construction of an island platform, an additional platform, widening of platform no 1,3 and 4, increasing of length of platform no 4, long stabling line, new engine siding and removal of 4 Diamond crossing to improve safety were completed with an approximate expenditure of Rs 28 Crores. Under the yard remodeling and electronic interlocking works, the speed restriction over yard was removed along with converting Down Main Line to Loop Line, Up Main Line to Down Main line and Up Loop Line to Up Main Line to streamline the train operations.

While replacing Old lever frames with modern electronic interlocking, 06 calling on signals and 43 extra shunt Signals were also installed. This is an important step towards execution of Hon’ble Railway Minister Shri Suresh Prabhakar Prabhu’s “Mission Raftaar” of Indian Railways.


*Foundation stone laid of Doubling cum Electrification of Roza - Sitapur Cantt - Burhwal (180.77 km)*

The work has been sanctioned at a cost of *Rs 1295.42 crore. *The areas served by this route are densely populated & there has been persistent unfulfilled demand of additional trains for the local & metropolitans cities.

The project cover four major districts of Uttar Pradesh namely Barabanki, Sitapur, Lakhimpur Kheri & Shahjahanpur. No land acquisition is involved in this doubling work and the scope of the work includes expansion of 25 stations, extension of 12 major bridges, 210 minor bridges, 126 level crossing gates, earthwork of about 16 lakh cum and electrification of proposed double line.

Agencies for Earthwork, Bridges etc for 100 km length have been finalized.*The doubling work along with electrification is expected to be completed in 4 years by April 2021.*


*Foundation stone laid of Mathura-Jhansi Third line including Electrification (274.2 km)*

The project to construct 274 KM long Mathura-Jhansi 3rd Railway line on very busy Palwal –Bina section of North Central Railway has been sanctioned with an estimated cost of *Rs 3850 Crore.* The proposed third line will reduce congestion on busy route of Delhi-Chennai, increase in sectional speed and will lead to economic development of the area. Mathura-Jhansi third line is passing through three major districts of Uttar Pradesh namely Mathura, Agra, Jhansi, 3 district of M.P. i.e. Gwalior, Morena and Datia and Dholpur district of Rajasthan. With alterations to 29 stations, 2 important bridges, 19 major bridges, 278 minor bridges and earthwork of around 58 lakh cubic meter, this is a very important project. The completion of the project will result in seamless operations over the section.


*Commencement of work of doubling between Raebareli and Amethi Stations (60 km)*

The work has been sanctioned at a cost of *Rs 359 Cr. *Raebareli - Pratapgarh via Amethi section forms a very vital link of trunk B route extending from Mughal Sarai at one end and Amritsar on the other and passes through Varanasi, Lucknow, Bareilly, Moradabad and Saharanpur (all in the state of Uttar Pradesh), Ambala in the state of Haryana and up to Amritsar (in the state of Punjab).

One of the major operational constraints of the above route is that Utretia- Rai Bareli- Amethi-Pratapgarh-Janghai section is a single line non- electrified section which severely restricts the smooth flow of traffic. The line capacity utilization of this section has reached a saturation point, and as such, it is not able to shoulder any further growth of rail traffic. In these circumstances, it is necessary to make Raebareli-Amethi a double line section, so that the increase in the line capacity of this section would enable it to handle the increase in traffic on the route. 6 major and 155 minor bridges are going to be constructed for this doubling work and this is going to be an electrified line.


*Commissioning of Etawah- Karhal-Mainpuri new line*

*57.5 km long Etawah- Mainpuri* new line which is getting commissioned today was sanctioned in 1997-98. The Cost of this project is around *Rs. 323 Cr*. Both Etawah and Mainpuri are two important district head quarters in the state of Uttar Pradesh. Now Mainpuri is directly connected with Etawah and further with Guna through the BG link of Guna - Etawah new line and as a result the area will get a direct Rail link with Madhya Pradesh and will help in overall development of this area.

Etawah-Mainpuri new line takes off from Etawah station situated on Kanpur-Tundla section and joins Shikohabad-Farrukhabad line at Mainpuri station. This line traverses through the district of Etawah and Mainpuri of Uttar Pradesh. This line passes through three subdivisions of Etawah district i.e. Etawah Sadar, Saifai, Jaswant nagar and two subdivisions of Mainpuri district i.e. Karhal and Mainpuri Sadar of Uttar Pradesh.

The section is having 2 existing stations (Etawah & Mainpuri) and 01 new crossing station Karhal with 4 halt stations namely Baidpura, Saifai, Bujhia & Kiratpur. Construction of 8 Major Bridges, 68 Minor Bridges and one ROB at National Highway had to be completed for this railway line.



*Extension of existing Train No 71909/71910 Agra Cantt-Etawah DEMU Train upto Mainpuri Via Newly Constructed Etawah-Karhal-Mainpuri Broad Gauge Section*

The extension of the train will link Agra Cantt and Mainpuri via Etawah, Karhal through newly constructed Etawah - Karhal - Mainpuri Broad Gauge section. There will be no change in timings of the train between Agra Cantt. and Etawah. The timings and stoppages of 71909/71910 Agra Cantt.-Etawah DEMU over the extended portion will be as under:-

The Minister of State for Railways, Shri Rajen Gohain at the felicitation ceremony of the outstanding Railway Sportspersons 2016, in New Delhi on December 28, 2016. The Member Traffic, Railway Board, Shri Mohd. Jamshed is also seen.




The Minister of State for Railways, Shri Rajen Gohain at the felicitation ceremony of the outstanding Railway Sportspersons 2016, in New Delhi on December 28, 2016. The Member Traffic, Railway Board, Shri Mohd. Jamshed is also seen.




The Minister of State for Railways, Shri Rajen Gohain at the felicitation ceremony of the outstanding Railway Sportspersons 2016, in New Delhi on December 28, 2016. The Member Traffic, Railway Board, Shri Mohd. Jamshed is also seen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RISING SUN

http://indianexpress.com/article/in...ce-in-january-to-improve-functioning-4450529/
Indian Railways’ roundtable to take place in January to improve functioning
After the three-day brainstorming session at Rail Vikash Shivir here, railways is slated to hold a roundtable early next month with stakeholders from various fields for discussion on latest technology infusion in its production units and to ensure cyber security among others. Best practices in human resources management and leveraging enterprise resource planning are to be taken up in the roundtable discussion, said a senior Railway Ministry official.Rail Vikash Shivir was an internal meeting where only railway employees participated whereas roundtable discussion will involve stakeholders from various fields, including wagon and coach manufacturers, steel makers, real estate and energy sector, the official said. Railways is organising roundtable to have a productive discussion on ways and means to further improve various aspects of railways and seek suggestions from reputed organisations.

Better energy management, proliferation of solar and wind power and speedy electrification are also in the roundtable agenda. Ideas generated from Rail Vikash Shivir and concrete suggestions from roundtable will be merged together for effective plan implementation, he said.

Since sustainability in railways is a big emerging issue, roundtable will also focus on energy conservation, water management, sanitation and solid waste management.

http://www.ibtimes.co.in/indian-railways-increase-rac-berths-january-2017-710323
Indian Railways to increase RAC seats from January 2017
Rail passengers in India can look forward to better days (achche din) from next year when the new rules on reservation against cancellation (RAC) come into effect; bookings from January 16, 2017 to be precise. The world's fourth-largest rail network will enhance RAC seats in both sleeper class (SL) and air-conditioned (3AC,2AC) coaches.

This will be the second passenger-friendly move announced in the recent past, the first being a slew of incentives for those booking tickets online, as part of the government's drive to encourage digital economy.

A few days ago, the Indian Railways came out with another rule that would reduce fare under certain circumstances for those travelling in Rajdhani /Duronto /Shatabdi trains.

http://www.news18.com/news/tech/ind...rench-security-system-for-trains-1326220.html
Indian Railways Launches French Security System For Trains
The Indian Railways on Wednesday launched a Train Protection and Warning System (TPWS) provided by French firm Thales on the 68-km-long Basin Bridge-Arakkonam section in southern India, said a Thales official.

The TPWS-equipped section was inaugurated by Akhil Agrawal, Director General (Signal & Telecommunication), Railway Board, at Ambattur station, Chennai, a press release from the company said.

Global technology major Thales' European Train Control System (ETCS) Level 1 solution is known in India as TPWS.

Also read: Trainman And Ola Team up to Boost Mobility For Indian Railway Travelers

In September 2014, Southern Railway had awarded this signalling contract to Thales.

As part of the contract, Thales supplied ETCS Level 1 solution and was also responsible for the design, supply, installation and commissioning of track-side equipment, the release added.

With the completion of this project, Thales brings to India the advanced signalling system that has been deployed in Europe.

Raviprakash Karcherla, Director in Charge of Ground Transportation for Thales in India, said: "As passenger safety and train security are of utmost importance, we are proud to have brought the advanced and capable train protection system to India's railway networks through this project.

Also read: Railways Waives Off Service Tax For Booking Online Tickets

"We look forward to further supporting the Indian Railways in its ongoing modernisation plan and contribute to the development of railway infrastructure in the country."

Karcherla was further quoted as saying: "This project is intended at optimising train security and passenger safety while enabling trains to run faster, leading to shorter travel times and increased line capacity through the Automatic Train Protection (ATP) capability."

Thales is one of the principal suppliers of train signalling technology and the worldwide leader in the supply of ETCS solutions with 16,000 km of ETCS line or 30 per cent of the global market share.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/814864862165680128


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Railways
29-December, 2016 19:18 IST
Railway Minister Shri Suresh Prabhu Reviews Safety Performance




Concerned with the recent spate of train accidents, the Minister of Railways, Shri Suresh Prabhakar Prabhu held a number of meetings to review the safety performance of Indian Railways.



After the unfortunate railway accident of Train No. 19321 in November 2016, under the direction of the Railway Minister it was decided that Indian Railways would completely switch over to the production of LHB coaches which are designed with better safety features like anti-climbing and anti-telescoping. An action plan has also been chalked out for retro-fitting of the existing 45,000 ICF designed coaches with better safety features over the next 3 to 4 years. The Railway Minister reviewed the production plan and gave directions for expeditious implementation.



A task force of railway officers was constituted on 6th December, 2016 to recommend short-term, medium-term and long-term measures for improving the safety performance. This task force submitted, its report today and the Railway Board today itself reviewed the report.



During the meetings held today Minister of Railways Shri Suresh Prabhakar Prabhu has requested experts from Japan and Korea to visit India and to recommend suitable technological solutions. A cooperation agreement was signed between the RTRI (Railway Technological Research Institute of Japan) and RDSO and with Korean Rail Research Institute on the behest of the Railway Minister for cooperation in the field of railway safety. It is expected that these teams would arrive soon.



Railway Minister also had detailed meetings with railway experts throughout the day on the subject and interacted with them. Some useful suggestions were received and he directed for immediate implementation. Shri Suresh Prabhakar Prabhu also interacted with Dr. Anil Kakodkar, a noted Nuclear Scientist and a safety expert on the matter.



He also had detailed discussion with all the Members of the Railway Board who are involved in safe running of trains. He directed that safety was paramount and cannot be compromised.



Later he addressed all the General Managers of the zonal railways, through video conference, he stated that the General Managers need to live up to the expectations required from them and he candidly warned the officials to be ready for consequences for any lapse. He mentioned that delegation cannot work without responsibility. He also mentioned that responsibility would now to be fixed at higher levels for any lapses.



Minister of Railways also requested Shri Vinod Rai, retired CAG to help in revamping the safety organization structure and also systemic improvements which are needed to improve the safety performance.



He has directed that all railway installations should be inspected over the next one week to identify and rectify the shortcomings. He also directed that the report of this exercise with actionable points should be sent to the Railway Board within the prescribed time. It has also been directed that all Mail / Express trains would have at least one officer or senior subordinate travelling during night hours on locomotives for comprehensive inspection over next 10 days. This will be in addition to the existing schedule and inspection at various levels.



Minister of Railways also directed that there was an urgent need to go back to the basics and insisted that training programmes should be launched immediately to enhance the skill sets of the employees who are dealing with train operations. He directed the Board to relook at the codes and manuals for updating and safety protocols. The Railway Minister also directed to involve railway PSUs like RVNL, RITES, etc., to offer technological solutions and safety related inputs on the network. He has also directed for independent audit of the safety installations.



He has also directed the Railway Board to fast track the procurement of safety equipments and machines.



***

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Consumer Affairs, Food & Public Distribution
30-December, 2016 16:50 IST
Sugar mills produce about 66 Lakh MT of sugar so far 

*Sugar production expected to be about 22.5 million MT by the end of the season *



During the current Sugar Season 2016-17, the sugar mills of the country have commenced the crushing operation smoothly and have produced about 66 Lakh MT of sugar so far. The sugar production is expected to be about 22.5 million MT by the end of the season. With a carryover stock of 7.71 million MT, the total availability of sugar is sufficient to meet the estimated domestic requirement of about 25 mMT. The stock position at the close of the current sugar season (Sept. 2017) is likely to be 5.21 mMT which will be carried forward for the next sugar season 2017-18.

Further, the sugar production in the next sugar season (2017-18) is expected to be good and is likely to start early and therefore there will be no shortage of domestically produced sugar in India. By November 2017, another 2 mMT would be available from early crushing. The government has taken necessary steps to maintain sufficient stocks in the country and keep the sugar prices under control. 

*****


----------



## Hindustani78

Republic of India
31-December, 2016 14:35 IST
Cabinet Decisions: Since 06.01.2016

*05.07.2016
*

*Cabinet approves creation of one post of Chief Works Manager in the Mechanical Department on Eastern Railway *

The Union Cabinet chaired by the Prime Minister Shri Narendra Modi has approved the creation of one revenue charged Senior Administrative Grade (SAG) post of Chief Works Manager (CWM) in the Mechanical Department of Diesel Component Factory, Dankuni on Eastern Railway.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.thehindu.com/news/nation...et-long-awaited-rail-link/article16960706.ece

NIZAMABAD: The 25-year-old dream of the people of the district became a reality with the railway line between Jagityal-Morthad being commissioned on Thursday.

Railway Minister Suresh Prabhu flagged off the DEMU train service through remote video link from the Rail Bhavan in New Delhi and among those who graced the programme included Union Minister of State for Labour Bandaru Dattatreya and Nizamabad Member of Parliament Kalvakuntla Kavitha.

Former MLA and BJP senior leader Yendala Lakshminarayana, party district president Palle Ganga Reddy, Railway Board Chairperson Uma Sahadev and member Pudari Aruna travelled in the train from Jagityal to Morthad. The BJP and the TRS activists received the train while shouting slogans of Jai Telangana at the Morthad railway station around 2.50 p.m.

There was a festive atmosphere all around as the new railway station was decorated and surroundings were illuminated. Speaking on the occasion, Mr. Lakshminarayana said that the long cherished dream was realized as the BJP-led NDA Government took a special interest to complete it by allocating Rs.140 crore at once. The train left for Jagityal after one hour.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

*Indian railway to finalise Sanjeev Kapoor menu for passengers ...*
*Sanjeev Kapoor to prepare menu for railway food | The Indian Express*




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/812329490370203649

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

QUALITY FIRST: Tribal women working at the GCC chilli processing plant at Yellandu in Bhadradri Kothagudem district. | Photo Credit: G_N_RAO


Sudimalla, a small village near the coal town of Yellendu, emerged as a major hub of chilli and turmeric processing in the State over the last two years.

The Girijan Cooperative Corporation (GCC)’s state-of-the-art processing plant in the village has earned the village a distinctive image as a leading producer of chilli and turmeric powder, the two essential ingredients in all Indian culinary preparations.

*Big strides*

The processing plant equipped with sophisticated machinery has made significant strides by supplying about 1,500 quintals of chilli powder and around 300 quintals of turmeric powder to the tribal welfare residential educational institutions including Ashram schools across the State last year, sources said. The plant supplies its produce to ITDA educational institutions in Bhadrachalam, Utnoor, Mannanur and Yeturunagaram.

The processing unit procures fine quality chilli from the producers mainly the tribal farmers in Charla and other parts of Bhadrachalam Agency. Most of the turmeric comes from Nizamabad district, which is the largest producer of the crop in the State.

*No cold storage*

However, the processing unit continues to grapple with lack of cold storage facility to preserve the raw material.

This has made the plant to depend on private cold storage units to store the raw material procured from farmers, sources added.

The fully automatic processing plant at Sudimalla produces best quality chilli and turmeric powder under the brand name ‘Girijan’ under hygienic conditions, said K. Satish, GCC Yellendu Branch Manager.

Quality is the hallmark of our “Girijan” products, he said, adding that plans were afoot to take up production of chilli and turmeric powder on a large-scale soon.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://indianexpress.com/article/in...-export-sops-on-onions-till-march-31-4455529/
PTI | New Delhi | Published:January 2, 2017 2:26 pm



It may be noted that 20 per cent of the India’s total onion output is grown during the kharif season. Since the kharif onion cannot be stored, farmers sell off the produce in domestic as well as overseas markets. (Express photo)

To curb steep fall in wholesale onion prices and protect farmers’ interest, the Centre has further extended export sops on onion by three months till March 31 this year. Wholesale prices fell by up to 42 per cent to Rs 7.40 per kg at Lasalgoan (Maharasthra), Asia’s biggest onion market, during last month from an average Rs 12.80 per kg in the year-ago period on expected good production.

Maharashtra, the top onion producer, had demanded the central government to extend export incentive of five per cent to exporters under the Merchandise Exports from India Scheme (MEIS) for both fresh and stored onions, beyond December 31.

In the latest public notice, Directorate General of Foreign Trade (DGFT) said it “hereby extends the MEIS benefit at 5 per cent freight on board (FoB) for ‘onions fresh or chilled’ by further three months till March 31, 2017.”

At present, the arrival of 2016-17 kharif (summer) onion is in the full swing not only in Maharashtra but also in other states like Karnataka, Madhya Pradesh, Rajasthan and Gujarat.

“Prices are under pressure because of increased arrival of the fresh kharif crop. Looking at the daily arrivals, it looks productivity is higher even though the acreage was lower,” a senior Agriculture Ministry official said.

It may be noted that 20 per cent of the country’s total onion output is grown during the kharif season. Since the kharif onion cannot be stored, farmers sell off the produce in domestic as well as overseas markets.

The arrival of quality onions has boosted exports in the last few weeks. About 13,56,381 tonnes of onions have been shipped abroad in the April-September period of this fiscal.

The government is still assessing onion production figures for the 2016-17 crop year (July-June). Last year, the country’s onion output was higher at 20.99 million tonnes. Maharashtra contributes more than a quarter of the country’s overall output.


----------



## Turingsage

*India's double first in climate battle*
By Roger HarrabinBBC environment analyst

5 hours ago

From the sectionBusiness
Share




Image captionThe Tuticorin zero-emissions plant to make soda ash
Two world-leading clean energy projects have opened in the south Indian state of Tamil Nadu.

An industrial plant is capturing the CO2 emissions from a coal boiler and using the CO2 to make valuable chemicals. It is a world first.

And just 100km away is the world's biggest solar farm, making power for 150,000 homes on a 10 sq km site.

The industrial plant appears especially significant as it offers a breakthrough by capturing CO2 without subsidy.

Built at a chemical plant in the port city of Tuticorin, it is projected to save 60,000 tonnes of CO2 emissions a year by incorporating them into the chemical recipe for soda ash - otherwise known as baking powder.





Here's how it works:


The plant operates a coal-fired boiler to make steam for its chemical operations.
CO2 emissions from the boiler's chimney are stripped out by a fine mist of a new patented chemical.
A stream of CO2 is fed into the chemicals plant as an ingredient for soda ash - a compound with many uses, including the manufacturing of glass, detergents and sweeteners.
*Zero emissions*
The owner of the chemicals plant, Ramachadran Gopalan, told a BBC Radio 4 documentary: "I am a businessman. I never thought about saving the planet. I needed a reliable stream of CO2, and this was the best way of getting it."

He says his operation has now almost zero emissions. He hopes soon to install a second coal boiler to make more CO2 to synthesise fertiliser.

The chemical was invented by two young Indian chemists. They failed to raise Indian finance to develop it, but their firm, Carbonclean Solutions, working with the Institute of Chemical Technology at Mumbai and Imperial College in London, got backing from the UK's entrepreneur support scheme.

Their technique uses a form of salt to bond with CO2 molecules in the boiler chimney. The firm says it is more efficient than typical amine compounds used for the purpose.





Image captionThe plant is projected to save 60,000 tonnes of CO2 emissions a year
They say it also needs less energy, produces less alkaline waste and allows the use of a cheaper form of steel - all radically reducing the cost of the whole operation.

The firm admits its technology of Carbon Capture and Utilisation won't cure climate change, but says it may provide a useful contribution by gobbling up perhaps 5-10% of the world's emissions from coal.

Lord Oxburgh, former chairman of Shell, and now director and head of the UK government's carbon capture advisory group, told the BBC: "We have to do everything we can to reduce the harmful effects of burning fossil fuels and it is great news that more ways are being found of turning at least some of the CO2 into useful products."

*Solar farm*
Meanwhile, the nearby giant Kamuthi solar plant offers a marker for India's ambition for a rapid expansion in renewables.





Image captionThe world's largest solar farm at Kamuthi in southern India
It is truly enormous; from the tall observation tower, the ranks of black panels stretch almost to the horizon.

Prime Minister Modi is offering subsidies for a plan to power 60 million homes with solar by 2022 and aims for 40% of its energy from renewables by 2030.

For large-scale projects, the cost of new solar power in India is now cheaper than coal. But solar doesn't generate 24/7 on an industrial scale, so India has adopted a "more of everything" approach to energy.

The firm behind the solar plant, Adani, is also looking to create Australia's biggest coal mine, which it says will provide power for up to 100 million people in India. Renewables, it says, can't answer India's vast appetite for power to lift people out of poverty.





Image captionWill India stick to its renewables promises with Donald Trump as US president?
And questions have been raised recently as to whether India will stick to its renewables promises now President-elect Donald Trump may be about to scrap climate targets for the US.

At the recent Marrakech climate conference, China, the EU and many developing countries pledged to forge ahead with emissions-cutting plans regardless of US involvement. But India offered no such guarantee.

Some environmentalists are not too worried: they think economics may drive India's clean energy revolution.

_Roger Harrabin presents _Climate Change: The Trump Card_ on BBC Radio 4 at 20:00 GMT on Tuesday, 3 January._

_Follow him on Twitter _@rharrabin

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-38391034

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MKC

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/816325927999184896

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/816335909008252929


----------



## ashok321

Now Indian Railways ULU banaoing Indians under Modi?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/816337758172094464


----------



## Hindustani78

http://indianexpress.com/article/in...eens-sanjeev-kapoor-to-finalise-menu-4458643/

By: PTI | New Delhi | Published:January 4, 2017 3:54 pm





The LCD screens will also be used for disseminating passenger-related information and safety instructions. (Source: Facebook/ Mandeep Singh AhluWalia)

Railways is looking to unveil new services in the new year as part of which passengers will be treated to cuisines curated by a celebrity chef coupled with ultra modern facilities to make it a world class journey. “Despite challenges, we undertook several initiatives in 2016 which will bear fruits later. In 2017, we are looking to progress on the many new initiatives we have launched,” Railway Minister Suresh Prabhu has said.

“Recently we launched Hamsafar Express. Before that Mahamanya and Gatimaan Express were also launched. Tejas will be launched in 2017,” Prabhu said. Redefining passengers’ travel experience, Tejas coaches will be equipped with 22 new features, including entertainment LCD screens for each passenger along with headphones sockets.

The LCD screens will also be used for disseminating passenger-related information and safety instructions. Quality catering service will be a part of Tejas fares like Rajdhani and Duronto trains and railways is considering an agreement with renowned chef Sanjeev Kapoor to finalise the menu shortly.

Railways has undertaken many steps in 2016 which are expected to bear fruit in 2017. Giving an example, Prabhu said, “When you plant a seed, you do not see the tree for three years. But suddenly you see sprouts, then the tree comes out and it grows fast. Exactly that is going to happen in railways.”

Tejas train will be equipped with many modern facilities some of which are the first for Indian Railways. Besides, choicest cuisine and wi-fi facility, there will be toilet engagement boards on the train whose interior colour scheme will match the exterior to give Tejas passengers the feel of world class travel. Prabhu said, “What we are doing today are all structural fundamental initiatives which will create infrastructure. We are launching ERP which will create new efficiency standards, new opportunities in addition to the accounting reforms which we have started this year.”

“2016 was a year of several initiatives and also consolidation and 2017 will be completion of so many initiatives we have started,” he added. Detailing the whole gamut of activities in the rail sector since he took over the reins, Prabhu said, “2015 was the beginning, 2016 was taking the next step. 2017 will be the year of consolidation and 2018 will be the year of seeing huge benefits, the real year when the benefits will start coming out.”

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MKC

*8 Railway Stations in India with the Most Fascinating Stories to Tell*
*Railway stations are fascinating places. It might be because they have withstood everything from wars to urban development. It might be because of their historic buildings that inspire writers to weave stories around them. It might also be due to the train journey itself, an exciting adventure to foreign lands or a return to familiar settings.

Whatever it is, railway stations aren't just transportation hubs; they are places that take you into another world before your train even leaves the platform.





Wellington station, India
Photo Source
In India, visiting railway stations can often be a throwback to another era –the nostalgia, the architecture and the interesting history.

Here are 8 Indian railway stations with stories that will leave you fascinated.

1. Chhatrapati Shivaji Terminus, Maharashtra





Chhatrapati Shivaji Terminus*
*Photo Source*
A UNESCO World Heritage Site, the historic Chhatrapati Shivaji Terminus was originally known as the Victoria Terminus when it was built in the 19th century. Its whole design is a combination of Victorian Gothic Revival and traditional Indian architecture shown by three stories of turrets, spires, domes, gables, water-spouting gargoyles and floral and animal patterns. An octagonal ribbed dome atop the structure is its crowning glory. In the past, Bori Bandar station, located in east Mumbai, was the main station for all commercial and trade activities in the city. It was designed by F. W. Stevens during the colonial era, who named it Victoria Terminus (VT), after the then-reigning Queen Victoria. The complete construction of the building took ten years, which was the longest time taken by any building of that era in Bombay. It was opened to the Queen on her Golden Jubilee in 1887 and was the most expensive building in Bombay, which then cost about 260,000 Sterling Pounds. In 1966, this 19th-century masterpiece was renamed Chhatrapati Shivaji Terminus in honour of the great Maratha warrior.
*http://www.examinationtoday.com/chhatrapati-shivaji-terminus-india/*
*
2. Kachiguda Station, Telangana





Photo Source
The Kachiguda Railway Station may seem lost in the hustle and bustle of the city that has grown around it but that only belies the station's structural and historical significance. The station was first built in 1916 during the period of Nizam Osman Ali Khan as a part of the Godavari Valley Light Railway to create wider trade connectivity for the state to western cities like Mumbai. Interestingly, other than its eye-catching architecture and 100-year-old wooden staircases, the Kachiguda railway station also had a distinct ladies' area with a purdah wall that allowed women to alight and disembark trains in privacy. The railway museum at the station is also a great way for passengers to learn about the history of the Nizam's State Railway.

3. Charbagh Station, Uttar Pradesh





Photo Source
An architectural masterpiece, one glance is enough to fall in love with the the gorgeous red-and-white Charbagh Railway Station. Built in 1914 in the City of Nawabs, Lucknow, the station was designed by J,H Hornimen who used both Mughal and Rajasthani elements in its architecture. The magnificent structure is resplendent with domes, minars and cupolas, and overlooks a sprawling garden located outside its front entrance. While from outside the structure of the station resembles a Rajput palace, from the sky it appears like a chessboard laid out with pieces. A unique quality about the railway station is that while standing on the portico, you cannot not hear the noise coming from incoming and outgoing trains. The station was also the site of the first personal meeting between Mahatma Gandhi and Jawaharlal Nehru in 1916. An engraved stone has been placed outside the railway station to mark this special meeting.

4. Royapuram Station, Tamil Nadu





Photo Source
A simple red-and white colonial building with grand Corinthian pillars, the Royapuram station is probably the oldest surviving station in the entire sub-continent, as the original structures of Bombay and Thane stations no longer exist. The Royapuram station was inaugurated on July 1, 1856 by the then Governor of Madras Presidency, Lord Harris. The first services to be operated were between Royapuram and Ambur and between Royapuram and Tiruvallur. Built by Madras Railway Company, Royapuram was selected as the site as it was on the edge of a settlement of British traders and locals near Fort St. George. In 2016, the Madras High Court prohibited the Southern Railway from disturbing the 160-year-old heritage building of Royapuram Railway Station even for any expansion works.

5. Howrah Station, West Bengal






Photo Source
Kolkata's most iconic symbol, the Howrah Bridge which spans the Hooghly river, leads to another iconic landmark-the Howrah station. The huge, brick-red building is the second oldest station and one of the largest railway complexes in India. On December 1 2016, the Howrah station completed 111 years. It was on this day in 1905, that the station with six platforms began functioning. Back then, it was the proverbial feather in the cap for British engineers, representing a new era in the colonial dream of expansion. Today, the terminus is the lifeline for the entire eastern India, with 23 platforms that are used by over one million people every day. A mix of Romanesque and traditional Bengali styles (designed by British engineer Halsey Ricardo), the station built on the banks of the Hoogly river is very much in sync with its surroundings. The station's most familiar fixture is its 'boro ghari' (big clock), a twin faced clock standing back-to-back that was mounted on heavy wooden frames in 1926.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MKC

*6. Rashidpura Khori Station, Rajasthan*






*Photo Source*
Rashidpura Khori is small rural junction on the Sikar-Laxmangarh narrow gauge of North Western Railway is one of it's kind. This one-of-a kind railway station is run and operated by the villagers. The station was declared closed by Jaipur division of the North-Western Railway zone of Indian railways in 2005, citing the reason of poor income. As this would have affected nearly 20000 people of Rashidpura Khori and several nearby villages, the villagers wrote to the railways officials but to no avail. In 2009, the railways agreed to open the station again on one condition - the sale of tickets worth 3 lakhs. Villagers came together to crowdfund the revival of the station. Since becoming operational once again in 2009, the station is being run by villagers who take care of the cleanliness and maintenance of the station. The person who has been given the job of selling tickets is given 15% of the sales as salary. Other persons have been appointed to check if someone is travelling without tickets

*7. Begunkodor Station, West Bengal*






Photo Source
Famous as the haunted station of Purulia, the Begunkodor railway station was abandoned for 42 years because of fears that it was haunted. Begunkodor village is 43km (26 miles) from the district headquarters in Purulia, the westernmost district of West Bengal. The story goes that in 1967, a railway worker is said to have died days after he saw a "woman ghost" draped in a white sari. Spooked by the rumour, all the employees of the railway station abandoned their posts and refused to be posted to the station. Finally, in 2009, Mamata Bannerjee, the then-railway minister decided to reopen it for the people of the village.

*8. Barog Station, Himachal Pradesh*





*Photo Source*
Barog, a quaint little railway station on the Kalka-Shimla train track has a colourful history. Built in 1903, the building of Barog station has Scottish-style gabled roofs and is surrounded by stunning mountain views. According to local folklore, the British railway engineer who developed this tunnel in the Kalka-Shimla railway is said to haunt the very place he helped build. In 1898, Colonel Barog started boring into the Shimla hill from both sides, hoping they would meet in the middle. The British authorities fined Barog Re 1 for wasting government money when a miscalculation resulted in both the ends not meeting each other. Humiliated, the dejected colonel shot himself inside the incomplete tunnel and was buried near it. Not surprisingly, tales of ghosts have haunted the station ever since. A new tunnel was later completed by British engineer H.S. Harrington with the help of a local holy man called Baba Bhalku. Today, the pretty station is a popular stop on this UNESCO heritage route.
https://in.news.yahoo.com/8-railway-stations-india-most-113043449.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MKC

*Railway Stations Across India Are Getting Amazing Makeovers. Here Are 10 Most Spectacular Ones.*
Tanaya Singh
February 12, 2016
Makeovers seem to be the latest trend in the world of railway stations in India. Mumbai, Jodhpur, Jaipur, Chennai, and more – stations across the country are getting swanky walls with beautiful paintings, clean platforms, colourful stairs, and a very welcoming environment. The beautification everywhere is being done by citizens and the government alike. There are NGOs, students, volunteers, government organizations and many others who just want their stations to look fabulous – instead of giving the same dull feeling we usually get on entering a station.

*1. Chennai Central railway station:*



































*All Pictures: Twitter*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MKC

*2. Bikaner railway station:*










*Source: Twitter*
*3. Udaipur City railway station:*





*Source: Twitter*
*4. Hazaribagh Road railway station:*










*Source: Twitter*
*5. Borivali station, Mumbai:*















*Source: Twitter*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MKC

*6. Gandhinagar Jaipur railway station:*

























*Source: Twitter*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MKC

*7. Sawai Madhopur railway station, Rajasthan:*




















*Source: Twitter*
*8. King’s Circle railway station, Mumbai:*















*Source: Twitter*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MKC

*9. Bhubaneshwar railway station:*















*10. Govindpuri Metro Station, Delhi:*

http://www.thebetterindia.com/45969/railway-station-beautification-india/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

The Prime Minister, Shri Narendra Modi performing the “Bhumi Pujan” for redevelopment of Gandhinagar Railway Station Complex, in Gujarat on January 09, 2017. The Union Minister for Railways, Shri Suresh Prabhakar Prabhu and the Chief Minister of Gujarat, Shri Vijay Rupani are also seen.










The Prime Minister, Shri Narendra Modi performing the “Bhumi Pujan” for redevelopment of Gandhinagar Railway Station Complex, in Gujarat on January 09, 2017. The Union Minister for Railways, Shri Suresh Prabhakar Prabhu and the Chief Minister of Gujarat, Shri Vijay Rupani are also seen.




The Prime Minister, Shri Narendra Modi performing the “Bhumi Pujan” for redevelopment of Gandhinagar Railway Station Complex, in Gujarat on January 09, 2017. The Union Minister for Railways, Shri Suresh Prabhakar Prabhu and the Chief Minister of Gujarat, Shri Vijay Rupani are also seen.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

The Prime Minister, Shri Narendra Modi unveiling the foundation stone for the redevelopment of Gandhinagar Railway Station Complex, in Gujarat on January 09, 2017. The Governor of Gujarat and Madhya Pradesh, Shri O.P. Kohli, the Union Minister for Railways, Shri Suresh Prabhakar Prabhu and the Chief Minister of Gujarat, Shri Vijay Rupani are also seen.





The Prime Minister, Shri Narendra Modi being briefed about the Model of Gandhinagar Railway Station Complex, in Gujarat on January 09, 2017. The Union Minister for Railways, Shri Suresh Prabhakar Prabhu and the Chief Minister of Gujarat, Shri Vijay Rupani are also seen.





The Prime Minister, Shri Narendra Modi being briefed about the Model of Gandhinagar Railway Station Complex, in Gujarat on January 09, 2017. The Chief Minister of Gujarat, Shri Vijay Rupani is also seen.





The Prime Minister, Shri Narendra Modi being briefed about the Model of Gandhinagar Railway Station Complex, in Gujarat on January 09, 2017. The Chief Minister of Gujarat, Shri Vijay Rupani is also seen.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

The Prime Minister, Shri Narendra Modi at the Public Meeting, after the “Bhumi Pujan” for redevelopment of Gandhinagar Railway Station Complex, in Gujarat on January 09, 2017.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MKC



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

*Gujarat inks Rs 66000 cr MoU with railways for manufacturing parts of bullet train:








Reliance will be relied upon by Gujarat/Modi. Period. *


----------



## Hindustani78

http://indianexpress.com/article/in...-manufacturing-parts-of-bullet-train-4470541/
By: Express News Service Written by Leena Mishra | Gandhinaga | Published:January 12, 2017 1:53 pm




Big budget for railways this year. (File)

Gujarart Chief Minister Vijay Rupani said the state government has inked an Memorandum of Understanding with the Railways for manufacturing parts of bullet train wherein Rs 67000 crore of work will done in the state

“We are inking an MoU with Railways where by parts of high-speed bullet train will manufactured here. This will be attract work worth Rs 67000 crore to Gujarat,” said Rupani after stepping out of a seminar for MSMEs at the Vibrant Gujarat Global Summit on Thursday.

“Apart from this (an MoU) for a container depot in Rajkot will be constructed. There is a lot of exports happening from Morbi and Saurashtra region. This will cost about Rs 100 crore,” he added.

© The Indian Express Online Media Pvt Ltd

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## india2050

Waiting for the day Tamil Nadus (economy 210 billion usd) in 2015 surpasses that of Pakistan ...currently the state is growing almost twice as fast as Pakistan( 285 billion usd in 2015) ..!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## damiendehorn

india2050 said:


> Waiting for the day Tamil Nadus (economy 210 billion usd) in 2015 surpasses that of Pakistan ...currently the state is growing almost twice as fast as Pakistan( 285 billion usd in 2015) ..!!



Please can you provide proof that the nominal GSDP of Tamil Nadu is $210bn in 2015, say from a indian government source.

Tamil Nadu has a population of 78m and pakistan has a population of 202m. The closest indian state in population and other areas is UP....why not compare pakistan with UP?


----------



## Kashmiri Pandit

damiendehorn said:


> Please can you provide proof that the nominal GSDP of Tamil Nadu is $210bn in 2015, say from a indian government source.
> 
> Tamil Nadu has a population of 78m and pakistan has a population of 202m. The closest indian state in population and other areas is UP....why not compare pakistan with UP?



GDP of UP was 150 Billion in 2014-15
Population of 204 Million .


----------



## damiendehorn

Kashmiri Pandit said:


> GDP of UP was 150 Billion in 2014-15
> Population of 204 Million .



Thats a better comparison.

*UP:*

Population: 204 million
GDP (2014-15): $150bn

*Pakistan:*

Population: 201 million
GDP (2014-15): $250bn

So the question arises, why compare pakistan to tamil nadu?


----------



## Kashmiri Pandit

damiendehorn said:


> Thats a better comparison.
> 
> *UP:*
> 
> Population: 204 million
> GDP (2014-15): $150bn
> 
> *Pakistan:*
> 
> Population: 201 million
> GDP (2014-15): $250bn
> 
> So the question arises, why compare pakistan to tamil nadu?



No idea .


----------



## india2050

damiendehorn said:


> Please can you provide proof that the nominal GSDP of Tamil Nadu is $210bn in 2015, say from a indian government source.
> 
> Tamil Nadu has a population of 78m and pakistan has a population of 202m. The closest indian state in population and other areas is UP....why not compare pakistan with UP?



Small correction , it must be 2015-2016 , not 2014 ....well I don't know about exact 2015-2106 figures , they are yet to be released , I was merely quoting some industry journals which quote the figure ...but It is closer to the truth ....TN had a gsdp of 11.3 lakh crore in 2014-2015 , with a net growth of 8.8 last year , so the assumption is that the gross has grown equally or much more ...the quot d figures are , to be exact 13.842 lakh crore in 2015-2016 ..slightly less than 210 billion dollars , but more than 200 billion dollars

Just fyi, Tamil Nadu has a bigger GDP than Uttar Pradesh , I know what you are trying to say , that states with similar population should be compared,but nothing wrong in comparing similar gdps


http://www.esopb.gov.in/static/PDF/GSDP/Statewise-Data/state wise data.pdf


----------



## damiendehorn

india2050 said:


> Small correction , it must be 2015-2016 , not 2014 ....well I don't know about exact 2015-2106 figures , they are yet to be released , I was merely quoting some industry journals which quote the figure ...but It is closer to the truth ....TN had a gsdp of 11.3 lakh crore in 2014-2015 , with a net growth of 8.8 last year , so the assumption is that the gross has grown equally or much more ...the quot d figures are , to be exact 13.842 lakh crore in 2015-2016 ..slightly less than 210 billion dollars , but more than 200 billion dollars
> 
> Just fyi, Tamil Nadu has a bigger GDP than Uttar Pradesh , I know what you are trying to say , that states with similar population should be compared,but nothing wrong in comparing similar gdps
> 
> 
> http://www.esopb.gov.in/static/PDF/GSDP/Statewise-Data/state wise data.pdf



If you want to compare an indian state to pakistan, then compare *like for like*. TN is an above average state in india and based in the south. The best comparrison is UP, which has a similar population, I know your trying to show how weak the pakistan economy is by comparing it with above average fast growing region of india.

Why not compare TN to Taiwan, or Singapore or South Korea?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## india2050

damiendehorn said:


> If you want to compare an indian state to pakistan, then compare *like for like*. TN is an above average state in india and based in the south. The best comparrison is UP, which has a similar population, I know your trying to show how weak the pakistan economy is by comparing it with above average fast growing region of india.
> 
> Why not compare TN to Taiwan, or Singapore or South Korea?



Obviously , I was making a regional comparison , and not to put Pakistan in a bad light 
Ok you want comparison , you got comparison ...Tamil Nadu (and A few other states like KA,MH,AP,TG,GJ, etc)is growing at th same rate as the Asian tigers like Taiwan and South Korea grew in their 70s and their 80s


----------



## damiendehorn

india2050 said:


> Obviously , I was making a regional comparison , and not to put Pakistan in a bad light
> Ok you want comparison , you got comparison ...Tamil Nadu (and A few other states like KA,MH,AP,TG,GJ, etc)is growing at th same rate as the Asian tigers like Taiwan and South Korea grew in their 70s and their 80s



Get back to me when TN has a comparable per capita GDP to either Taiwan or South Korea. Having the fastest GDP growth means very little when your base is so low to begin with.


----------



## india2050

damiendehorn said:


> Get back to me when TN has a comparable per capita GDP to either Taiwan or South Korea. Having the fastest GDP growth means very little when your base is so low to begin with.



Lol ..you asked me to make a comparison , and then when I make the comparison you tell me to get back to you at a later Date ....


----------



## damiendehorn

india2050 said:


> Lol ..you asked me to make a comparison , and then when I make the comparison you tell me to get back to you at a later Date ....



Not really much of a comparison is it? Taiwan (GDP $530bn and $24,000 per capita), South Korea (GDP $1380bn and $27,400 per capita) to Tamil Nadu (GSDP less then $200bn and per capita $2,900)....

Keep trying.....


----------



## india2050

damiendehorn said:


> Not really much of a comparison is it? Taiwan (GDP $530bn and $24,000 per capita), South Korea (GDP $1380bn and $27,400 per capita) to Tamil Nadu (GSDP less then $200bn and per capita $2,900)....
> 
> Keep trying.....



Whatever buddy ..i have no problems about indian states being baxkward as conpared to taiwan or south korea ..im happy knowing that several of my country's states are following the Asian tiger model of growth ..we Will keep trying , *actually we will keep doing ie growing at near 10 percent per annum until each of our large states achieve gdp levels of Germany or France and we may perhaps even better them *.because we have the demographic dividend working on our side ..☺...as for your comment about Uttar Pradesh , The state is yet to even reach its potential as a growth engine ...when it does that,it will be the largest gdp state in India !!!


----------



## MKC

*Indian Railways to invest Rs 1,000 crore on new tracks beyond Agartala*

By IANS | Jan 12, 2017, 04.42 PM IST
Post a Comment






The Indian government has been extending railway line up to Tripura's border town Sabroom to get access to Bangladesh's international Chittagong sea port, which is just 75 km from Sabroom.

AGARTALA: The Northeast Frontier Railway (NFR) has invested around Rs 1,000 crore to extend the railway line beyond Tripura capital Agartala and up to the state's southern temple city Udaipur, a top official said here on Thursday. 

The NFR would start two pairs of passenger train services on the newly constructed Agartala-Udaipur route from January 20, fulfilling the long-pending demands of the people of southern Tripura. 

According to NFR's Chief Public Relations Officer Pranav Jyoti Sharma, the passenger trains would run six days a week, except on Sundays. 

"The NFR has invested over Rs 1,000 crore to extend the 44.76-km railway lines up to Udaipur (district headquarters of Gomati district). We have completed laying of railway tracks up to Udaipur before schedule of March 2017," NFR Chief Engineer Harpal Singh told IANS over phone from Guwahati. 

He said: "The railway line would be extended up to south Tripura district headquarters Belonia by this year end or early next year. By March 2019, southern Tripura's last border town Sabroom would be connected by railway network." 

Singh said that two major tunnels would be constructed for the Belonia and Sabroom lines. 

The Indian government has been extending railway line up to Tripura's border town Sabroom to get access to Bangladesh's international Chittagong sea port, which is just 75 km from Sabroom. 

Tripura Chief Minister Manik Sarkar said: "After the Indian Railways extends its rail line up to Sabroom, it would be very easy to connect with the Chittagong international sea port in southeast Bangladesh." 

"After extending the railway line to Sabroom, Tripura and the entire northeast India would be linked with southeast Asia very easily," Sarkar told IANS. 

The extension of the erstwhile metre-gauge track up to Agartala brought Tripura capital city on India's rail map in October 2008. Subsequently the metre-gauge track was converted into broad-gauge track. 

The long-awaited passenger train services between Agartala, New Delhi and Kolkata began on July 31 and October 8 last year respectively. 

NFR Chief Engineer Singh said that the single track 227-km metre-gauge link -- Badarpur (south Assam) to Agartala -- was converted into broad-gauge track earlier last year at a cost of Rs 2,016 crore. 

The NFR is now laying a broad-gauge track for the 112-km Agartala-Sabroom line -- to be completed by March 2019 -- at a cost of Rs 3,351 crore. 

Sabroom, 135-km (by traditional road) south of Agartala, is southern Tripura's border town adjoining Bangladesh. 

Meanwhile, the NFR has already undertaken work to lay a 15-km rail track to connect Agartala with Bangladesh's railway station Akhaura, an important rail junction there. 

Railway Minister Suresh Prabhu and Bangladeshi Rail Minister Majibul Haque jointly laid the foundation stone here on July 31 last year for Agartala (India) - Akhaura (Bangladesh) railway project.
http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...com&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=ETTWMain

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MKC

Modi-Prabhu Duo’s Plan To Revamp India’s Dilapidated Railway Stations Take Shape
Swarajya Staff - Jan 10, 2017, 4:49 pm
Shares 975

Modi-Prabhu Duo’s Plan To Revamp India’s Dilapidated Railway Stations Take Shape
Prime Minister Narendra Modi, who is on a two day visit to his home state, laid the foundation stone for the redevelopment of Gandhinagar Railway station yesterday (9 January). This project is a part of the prime minister’s plan to redevelop more than 400 railway stations in the country by taking a holistic approach.

Gandhinagar railway station development plan envisages to develop not only the station but also build a 300 room five star hotel in the airspace above the railway track. The station complex will also include international convention and exhibition centres which have hosted Vibrant Gujarat Global Investor Summit. Segregating the arrival and departure of passengers is an important aspect of the centre’s stations redevelopment plan and this station will also see it getting implemented. The project will be developed at an estimated cost of Rs 250 crore.

http://quintype-01.imgix.net/swarajy...eg&auto=format
Gandhinagar station timeline

Gandhinagar station is not alone. Redevelopment of Habibganj, Surat, Anand Vihar, Bijwasan, Chandigarh, Shivajinagar are in different stages of planning and execution. Stations such as Gwalior, Baiyappanahalli, Gandhinagar (Jaipur station), Amritsar and Nagpur have also been entrusted to Indian Railway station Development Corporation (IRSDC). Railways is also looking to auction 20 major stations for redevelopment this month. It will invite bids from developers and an expert committee will pick the developer who has submitted the best proposal.

The selected developer can undertake the development of the station and will have to complete the process in three years after which he can operate for 12 years under the operations and maintenance (O&M) contract. Developer will have to transfer the station to the railways. They will get eight years to develop the real estate around the station and then will be allowed to lease it for 45 years. (The period is not fixed and will vary with the developer and station. For instance, commercial developer of Surat station has got the lease for 90 years).






Surat proposed model station. (Source: IRSDC) Surat proposed model station. (Source: IRSDC)





Surat proposed model station. (Source: IRSDC) Surat proposed model station. (Source: IRSDC)





Surat proposed model station. (Source: IRSDC) Surat proposed model station. (Source: IRSDC)
The Modi government wants to revamp over 400 railway stations in the country. In July 2015, the Union Cabinet had given its approval for redevelopment of the railway stations on 'as is where is' basis which will make it possible to accelerate the process. These stations are mostly in metros, cities, important pilgrimage sites and major tourist spots. These have been classified into two categories: A1 and A. Top 86 stations fall under the former while the rest have been included in the later.

Since, ‘one size fits all’ solution of redevelopment cannot be applied to all the 400 stations, the government thought it appropriate to deal with their development individually. For this purpose, the government had awarded the contract last year to Boston Consulting Group (BCG) for Rs 8 crore to recommend to it the best way to redevelop stations. BCG evaluated the commercial potential of stations and gave its assessment to the government.

The plans for the redevelopment of stations include building an iconic structure with modern state-of-the-art facilities. The complexes will have a parking lot aimed at easing the congestion and will provide non-conflicting entry/exit to the station premises. Segregation of arrival/departure of passengers is also a part of the revamp plan. The government also wants developers to build adequate concourse without overcrowding which would mean building it above the platforms and rail lines. Of course, the concourse will have enough space for essential facilities such as catering, small retail, wash rooms, cloak rooms, drinking water, ATM, pharmacy, internet, etc.

But perhaps the most important aspect is the plan to integrate the railways stations with other modes of transport systems e.g. Bus, Metro, etc. While designing the station, future expansion of platforms/lines etc. will also have to be taken into account. The government is looking at the next forty years and wants these revamped complexes to be the nerve centres of the future smart cities.

The projects of redevelopment of various stations across the country are in different stages of planning and execution. The pace is slow. It is highly unlikely that the government will be able to revamp all the stations by its term-end. However, this is not something that can be achieved in a short span. The redevelopment of all these stations will mean pumping thousands of crores and the centre will have to work in partnership with the state governments which may or may not share Railway ministry’s enthusiasm for these projects. So, a lot depends on how best the governments can work together and how fast the developers can deliver these projects on time.

Since, all stations will have to be planned and developed individually, this inevitably means more time will be needed than it would’ve been otherwise required. Once the developers are chosen and all the permissions are in place, it shouldn’t take long to complete the process of revamp.

*Two Uttar Pradesh stations among 23 to be revamped under railway modernisation programme*
*In return, the developer would be granted 45 years' leasing rights for the commercial properties developed at these stations.*
PTI | New Delhi | Published:January 13, 2017 11:15 pm



Photo for representational purpose.
Two major railway stations in poll-bound Uttar Pradesh will be among the 23 stations the railways has targeted to revamp under the second phase of its mega modernisation programme slated to kick off later this month. On the day of the big launch, tenders for modernisations of the 23 stations including Kanpur Central and Allahabad in Uttar Pradesh will be floated as well.
Besides the two, other stations include Lokmanya Tilak, Pune, Thane, Visakhapatnam, Horah, Kamakhya, Faridabad, Jammu Tawi, Udaipur City, Secunderabad, Vijaywada, Ranchi, Chennai Central, Kozhikide, Yesvantpur, Bangalore Cantt, Bhopal, Mumbai Central, Bandra Terminus, Borivali and Indore.A senior official in the railway ministry also said work is likely to commence on revamping Habibganj Railway Station-the first station to be redeveloped under the programme- next week with a formal ceremony marking ground breaking.

The firm developing the station has obtained financial closure or loans totalling Rs 400 crores for the facelift at Habibganj. The financial model for redevelopment work across stations has been devised in a way that the government doesn’t incur any expenditure as the developer would be rebuilding the railway stations and maintaining it for 15 years.

In return, the developer would be granted 45 years’ leasing rights for the commercial properties developed at these stations. The stations are being awarded to private developers under the so-called Swiss challenge method, which involves inviting a proposal online and allowing rival bidders to beat that proposal. These 23 stations will be the second batch of stations being redeveloped. The first set of stations were Habibganj, Surat, Anand Vihar, Bijwasan, Chandigarh, Jaipur, Mohali and Gandhinagar whose modernisation has been entrusted to Indian Railway Station Development Corporation (IRSDC).

http://indianexpress.com/article/in...nder-railway-modernisation-programme-4473116/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## damiendehorn

india2050 said:


> Whatever buddy ..i have no problems about indian states being baxkward as conpared to taiwan or south korea ..im happy knowing that several of my country's states are following the Asian tiger model of growth ..we Will keep trying , *actually we will keep doing ie growing at near 10 percent per annum until each of our large states achieve gdp levels of Germany or France and we may perhaps even better them *.because we have the demographic dividend working on our side ..☺...as for your comment about Uttar Pradesh , The state is yet to even reach its potential as a growth engine ...when it does that,it will be the largest gdp state in India !!!



Good luck, hope you live long enough to see the day when each of your states achieve the GDP levels of Germany or France. I won't be holding my breathe though.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anant_s

*Concept of Head On Generation*







*



*

*Electric Locomotives on IR*
(Class, Year of Induction, HP & Manufacturer)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

damiendehorn said:


> Good luck, hope you live long enough to see the day when each of your states achieve the GDP levels of Germany or France. I won't be holding my breathe though.



It's the 'my dump is better than your dump' syndrome. Trying to feel better by putting others down.The whole subcontinent is a dump.

Indians should thank their stars that they got out of the 'Hindu rate of GDP growth' (2-3%) by latching on to the 'backoffice' need in the first world in the eighties. Lazy first world kids did not want to take up math or science. So Indians got the dividend and now chest-thumping about GDP.

Indians train their H1B peons for four month 'database' courses and send them to the West as 'DB experts'. I have seen so many of these H1B idiots getting sent back.....rank ineptitude has no excuse.......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## damiendehorn

Bilal9 said:


> It's the 'my dump is better than your dump' syndrome. Trying to feel better by putting others down.The whole subcontinent is a dump.
> 
> Indians should thank their stars that they got out of the 'Hindu rate of GDP growth' (2-3%) by latching on to the 'backoffice' need in the first world in the eighties. Lazy first world kids did not want to take up math or science. So Indians got the dividend and now chest-thumping about GDP.
> 
> Indians train their H1B peons for four month 'database' courses and send them to the West as 'DB experts'. I have seen so many of these H1B idiots getting sent back.....rank ineptitude has no excuse.......



Yeah don't start me off on this, I had to oversee so many of them in the past on projects (they're very robotic, scared of independent thought or innovation), we eventually decided we had to terminate the contracts (and employment visas).


----------



## Śakra

Bilal9 said:


> It's the 'my dump is better than your dump' syndrome. Trying to feel better by putting others down.The whole subcontinent is a dump.
> 
> Indians should thank their stars that they got out of the 'Hindu rate of GDP growth' (2-3%) by latching on to the 'backoffice' need in the first world in the eighties. Lazy first world kids did not want to take up math or science. So Indians got the dividend and now chest-thumping about GDP.
> 
> Indians train their H1B peons for four month 'database' courses and send them to the West as 'DB experts'. I have seen so many of these H1B idiots getting sent back.....rank ineptitude has no excuse.......



Better to work in the back office than in a sweatshop.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nilgiri

Śakra said:


> Better to work in the back office than in a sweatshop.



They (the very few elite) talk so high and mighty like their lot are something special when they are the worst of the whole pile (by a huge amount too):

http://www.nydailynews.com/new-york...unity-poorer-blacks-latinos-article-1.1075313

http://www.poverty.org.uk/06/index.shtml

I dont see even one BDeshi even attempting to join my jet engine firm...and it wont change seeing the cpl BD people that were in my stream (before dropping out early and hard) at University.

There are at least a cpl Pakistanis in comparison and a good number of Indians, Russians and Chinese. I mean these latter 3 groups in my company have a friendly competition as to who does best in what division.....but the point is there are enough of each to actually have this little game....whereas Bangladesh wont match even Pakistan even in the next 20 years (and doesn't even come up, even as a joke, thats how irrelevant they are).

BD people (even elite) simply do not have the brains or mental stamina on average. The very few that do tend to be lazy and go for easier finance and commerce jobs.

You can see this by their country's scientific, engineering and patent output. The numbers do not lie. One would think BD would represent itself around 1/10th that of India, in many cases its not even 1/100th or 1/1000th.

So the few that have escaped their hellhole will of course revel in undermining the large numbers of the average trained Indian in foreign countries they claimed to have seen at whatever place they work (a natural extension of their deep set distaste, jealousy and inferiority complex to India as a whole).

I mean BD people simply do not even produce 0.1% of these volumes in the first place so that discussion does not even arise. Rather as the NYdaily article shows along with the UK poverty numbers, the BD immigrants overall are brown collar at best (and definitely have no time for defence forums like their tiny minority elite among even immigrants).

But then BD is stuck with companies like Walton as their best, so is it really a surprise?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Śakra

Nilgiri said:


> They (the very few elite) talk so high and mighty like their lot are something special when they are the worst of the whole pile (by a huge amount too):
> 
> http://www.nydailynews.com/new-york...unity-poorer-blacks-latinos-article-1.1075313
> 
> http://www.poverty.org.uk/06/index.shtml
> 
> I dont see even one BDeshi even attempting to join my jet engine firm...and it wont change seeing the cpl BD people that were in my stream (before dropping out early and hard) at University.
> 
> There are at least a cpl Pakistanis in comparison and a good number of Indians, Russians and Chinese. I mean these latter 3 groups in my company have a friendly competition as to who does best in what division.....but the point is there are enough of each to actually have this little game....whereas Bangladesh wont match even Pakistan even in the next 20 years (and doesn't even come up, even as a joke, thats how irrelevant they are).
> 
> BD people (even elite) simply do not have the brains or mental stamina on average. The very few that do tend to be lazy and go for easier finance and commerce jobs.
> 
> You can see this by their country's scientific, engineering and patent output. The numbers do not lie. One would think BD would represent itself around 1/10th that of India, in many cases its not even 1/100th or 1/1000th.
> 
> So the few that have escaped their hellhole will of course revel in undermining the large numbers of the average trained Indian in foreign countries they claimed to have seen at whatever place they work (a natural extension of their deep set distaste, jealousy and inferiority complex to India as a whole).
> 
> I mean BD people simply do not even produce 0.1% of these volumes in the first place so that discussion does not even arise. Rather as the NYdaily article shows along with the UK poverty numbers, the BD immigrants overall are brown collar at best (and definitely have no time for defence forums like their tiny minority elite among even immigrants).
> 
> But then BD is stuck with companies like Walton as their best, so is it really a surprise?



Hell, they can't even make clothes properly. No article of cloth over 5$ is made in bangladesh. They're a nation built by Walmart's penny clothes. They're the poorest mono-ethnic country on Earth. Most developing countries are poor as a result of negotiating with competing interests from different ethnic groups. They don't have that issue yet they are vastly poorer than those multi-ethnic countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bilal9

damiendehorn said:


> Yeah don't start me off on this, I had to oversee so many of them in the past on projects (they're very robotic, scared of independent thought or innovation), we eventually decided we had to terminate the contracts (and employment visas).



I had my own experiences too - many unpleasant ones.

You feel sorry for them - because these sub-par nincompoops can hardly speak English (and they have little in the way of 'options' once they get to the West), but their employers (scumbag Indian agencies) are lying through their teeth about the 'qualifications' of these H1B people.

In the end, American/European employers end up retaining these people and training them technically for humanitarian reasons at extremely low labor rates......sad. It's like slave labor.

You feel sorry for their kanjoosi 'miskeen' lifestyle too - three families sharing a two bedroom apt., sometimes with a few kids......

God help these people......:-(


----------



## Nilgiri

Śakra said:


> Hell, they can't even make clothes properly. No article of cloth over 5$ is made in bangladesh. They're a nation built by Walmart's penny clothes. They're the poorest mono-ethnic country on Earth. Most developing countries are poor as a result of negotiating with competing interests from different ethnic groups. They don't have that issue yet they are vastly poorer than those multi-ethnic countries.



And now they are yabbering still over here about H1Bs and stuff.

Twits from a country ranked 106th (and stagnant) in world competitiveness talking about feeling sorry for a country ranked 39 (and moved 16 ranks in just one year) is pretty hilarious to say the least.

http://www3.weforum.org/docs/GCR201...lobalCompetitivenessReport2016-2017_FINAL.pdf






I mean India was granted about 1700 times (3355) more patents in the US than them (2) in the last calendar year and here they are blabbing about "H1B humanitarian" reasons, coming from the biggest mentally deficient basket case in the world (several times worse than any major sub-saharan country) who are overall the poorest vermin of any immigrant ethnic group in the US, UK and west in general.

I mean keeping it to subcontinent only, Sri Lanka were granted double (4) the patents that BD was and Nepal half that (1) of BD...and they have populations several times less than BD. Pakistan was granted 8 times (16) more than BD.

But BD beat Bhutan (0), I guess they can be proud about that 

Any experience they (the 0.1% who had the luck of rich/politically connected parents) claim to have had with H1B Indians pales in comparison with the across the board experience anyone would have with the typical Bangladeshi immigrant....who has a 70% chance of being poor (more than twice,even thrice as high as an indian immigrant) at best....and has to beg to be identified as Indian so their smelly "restaurant" has some chance of survival on the margins.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Śakra

Nilgiri said:


> And now they are yabbering still over here about H1Bs and stuff.
> 
> Twits from a country ranked 106th (and stagnant) in world competitiveness talking about feeling sorry for a country ranked 39 (and moved 16 ranks in just one year) is pretty hilarious to say the least.
> 
> http://www3.weforum.org/docs/GCR201...lobalCompetitivenessReport2016-2017_FINAL.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean India was granted about 1700 times (3355) more patents in the US than them (2) in the last calendar year and here they are blabbing about "H1B humanitarian" reasons, coming from the biggest mentally deficient basket case in the world (several times worse than any major sub-saharan country) who are overall the poorest vermin of any immigrant ethnic group in the US, UK and west in general.
> 
> I mean keeping it to subcontinent only, Sri Lanka were granted double (4) the patents that BD was and Nepal half that (1) of BD...and they have populations several times less than BD. Pakistan was granted 8 times (16) more than BD.
> 
> But BD beat Bhutan (0), I guess they can be proud about that
> 
> Any experience they (the 0.1% who had the luck of rich/politically connected parents) claim to have had with H1B Indians pales in comparison with the across the board experience anyone would have with the typical Bangladeshi immigrant....who has a 70% chance of being poor (more than twice,even thrice as high as an indian immigrant) at best....and has to beg to be identified as Indian so their smelly "restaurant" has some chance of survival on the margins.



It's an LDC, what more needs to be said? TATA Group has a yearly revenue 1/2 of their economy. A few 100,000 Indians are more productive than their whole country. TATA probably does more R&D and has more engineers than bangladesh

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RISING SUN

Indian economy projected to grow by 7.7% in FY 2017: UN report
United Nations: India is projected to grow by 7.7 per cent in fiscal 2017, remaining the fastest growing large developing economy, as it benefits from strong private consumption and gradual introduction of significant domestic reforms, a United Nations report said. The United Nations World Economic Situation and Prospects (WESP) 2017 report launched today said India's economy is projected to grow by 7.7 per cent in fiscal year 2017 and 7.6 per cent in 2018. The World Bank too decelerated India's GDP growth for 2016-17 fiscal to 7 per cent from its previous estimate of 7.6 per cent citing the impact of demonetization. The UN report does not make any mention of the withdrawal of the high-denomination 500 and 1000 currency notes by the Indian government nor its impact on the country's economic growth. The report said India has positioned itself as the most dynamic emerging economy among the largest countries.
http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...in-fy-2017-un-report/articleshow/56629889.cms

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anant_s

Kashmir Railway lines covered in snow

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## RISING SUN

http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...akh-crore-in-2015-16/articleshow/56650463.cms
Indian pharmaceutical industry grew by 29 per cent to Rs 2,04,627 crore in 2015-16 from Rs 1,77,734 crore in 2014-15, while it attracted FDI of $ 2.25 billion during April 2014 to March 2016.

Indian receives FDIs worth $1.77 billion in renewable energy in over two years
http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...gy-in-over-two-years/articleshow/56651663.cms

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Śakra

RISING SUN said:


> Rs 2,04,627 crore in 2015-16



So ~30 billion USD? That's pretty good.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Why Ministry of Finance follow this tradition? 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/821953944830099457


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

ranjeet said:


> Why Ministry of Finance follow this tradition?
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/821953944830099457



Halwa katega . . .sabme batega ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.deccanherald.com/content/592541/10-coaches-ranikhet-express-derail.html
Jaipur, Jan 21, 2017, (PTI)





*Ten coaches of Ranikhet Express derailed in Rajasthan's Jaisalmer, officials said today.*

Train 15014 Kath Godham-Jaisalmer Express derailed with ten coaches between Thayat Hamira-Jaisalmer at 23.16 hours last night, a statement said.

However, no casualties or major injuries were reported, said Railways North West region spokesperson Tarun Jain.

A team of senior officials have reached the spot to investigate the reason of derailment and passengers continued their journey through a special train.

The reason of derailment is yet to be known but prima facie it seems to have resulted from a fault in track, Jain said.


----------



## Śakra

Hindustani78 said:


> http://www.deccanherald.com/content/592541/10-coaches-ranikhet-express-derail.html
> Jaipur, Jan 21, 2017, (PTI)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Ten coaches of Ranikhet Express derailed in Rajasthan's Jaisalmer, officials said today.*
> 
> Train 15014 Kath Godham-Jaisalmer Express derailed with ten coaches between Thayat Hamira-Jaisalmer at 23.16 hours last night, a statement said.
> 
> However, no casualties or major injuries were reported, said Railways North West region spokesperson Tarun Jain.
> 
> A team of senior officials have reached the spot to investigate the reason of derailment and passengers continued their journey through a special train.
> 
> The reason of derailment is yet to be known but prima facie it seems to have resulted from a fault in track, Jain said.



Why so many derailments lately?


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.thehindu.com/business/Dr...investments/article17069420.ece?homepage=true




The Steel Ministry has proposed setting up greenfield steel plants along India’s coastline to tap cheap imported raw materials such as coking coal and export the output in a more cost-effective manner, as part of the new draft National Steel Policy of 2017.

The policy, which envisages to more than double India’s domestic steel production capacity to 300 million tonnes by 2030-31, anticipates a requirement of ₹10 lakh crore of fresh investments to meet that goal and expects at least 11 lakh new jobs being created in the process. 

The steel sector presently employs about 25 lakh people and has a capacity of little over 120 million tonnes. 

However, some elements of the policy, on which comments have been sought till January 23, are still work in progress, such as its vision statement, for instance.

The draft policy lays out two alternatives of its vision — “to create a globally competitive steel industry that promotes inter-sectoral growth” or “to create a self-sufficient steel industry that is technologically advanced, globally competitive and promotes inclusive growth.”

While it focuses on impediments like high input costs, availability of raw materials, import dependency and financial stress plaguing the sector, projections made under the policy for a couple of factors are all still under discussion, such as the demand and production of sponge iron.

To cut down reliance on expensive imports of coking coal, the policy has mooted gas-based steel plants and technologies such as electric furnaces to bring down the use of coking coal in blast furnaces.

*PSU units*

Public sector firms in the steel sector should aim for economies of scale and will be encouraged to divest their non-core assets through mergers and restructuring, according to the policy.

“Establishment of steel plants along the coast under the aegis of Sagarmala project will be undertaken.

Such plants would be based on the idea of importing scarce raw materials and exporting steel products,” the policy stated, adding that a cluster-based approach will be pursued, especially for micro, small and medium enterprises to ensure optimum land use, easy availability of raw materials and economies of scale.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glorino

Modi India - Railway makeover moving forward-like like what is taking place.....


----------



## Hindustani78

Śakra said:


> Why so many derailments lately?



within a month 3 to 4 incidents of derailments have occured close to border regions and NIA have already arrested some people .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Railways
22-January, 2017 14:50 IST
*Derailment of Jagdalpur - Bhubaneswar Hirakhand Express near Rayagada in Andhra Pradesh *

The derailment of Train No 18448 Jagdalpur - Bhubaneswar Hirakhand Express took place at Kuneru Railway Station in Vizianagaram district in Andhra Pradesh at Rayagada - Vizianagaram section at 2315 hrs on 21st January 2017.The accident site is at the border of Odisha and Andhra Pradesh and is near Rayagada town in Odisha. The Accident site falls under Waltair Division of East Coast Railways. Engine and 9 coaches including one Passenger cum luggage coach, two Ordinary second class coaches, four sleeper class, one AC three tier coach and one AC two tier coach derailed.



As per available information, 36 are deceased, 23 sustained injuries in this unfortunate incident which included 7 grievously injured. They were admitted to hospitals. Some persons with simple injuries were discharged after the first aid. Medical relief train was rushed to the site. Ambulances were arranged. NDRF unit also rushed to the site.



Minister of Railways Shri Suresh Prabhakar Prabhu has expressed profound grief over the loss of innocent lives. It is a tragic and unfortunate accident. He has announced an enhanced ex-gratia payment of Rs. 2 lakhs for the kin of deceased persons, Rs. 50 Thousand for grievous injuries and Rs.25 Thousand in case of simple injuries. Statutory inquiry into this incident has been ordered to be conducted by Commissioner of Railway Safety (CRS), South Central Circle, Shri Ram Kripal under the Ministry of Civil Aviation. He may visit the accident site later in the day.



Minister of Railways Shri Suresh Prabhu rushed to the accident site along with Chairman Railway Board Shri AK Mital. Earlier, Member Rolling Stock Railway Board Shri Ravinder Gupta, Member Engineering Railway Board Shri Aditya Kumar Mittal rushed to the site.



Stranded passengers of the affected trains were later cleared towards their respective destinations through the unaffected portion of the train from Kuneru to Bhubaneswar via Rayagada - Sambalpur and 13 buses for short distance destinations like Brahmapur, Bhawanipatna, etc. The Railway Administration also arranged for water, tea, light snacks for the stranded passengers. Due to this accident, the traffic on Rayagada – Vizianagaram Section has been affected and Railways had to divert, short-terminate and cancel certain trains passing through this Section which are being notified by the respective Zonal Railways.



Senior Railway officials including General Manager, East Coast Railway Shri Umesh Singh and Divisional Railway Manager, Waltair Division Smt. Chandralekha Mukherjee are camping at the site to monitor the relief and rescue operations. Helpline Numbers were setup at the important stations along the route of the train.

***

AKS/MKV/AK

Vice President's Secretariat
22-January, 2017 14:52 IST
*Vice President expresses grief over loss of lives in the train accident in Andhra Pradesh*


The Vice President of India, Shri M. Hamid Ansari has expressed grief over loss of lives in the train accident in Andhra Pradesh. In a message he said that he is deeply grieved and shocked at the tragic loss of life and injuries to passengers resulting from the accident of the Jagdalpur-Bhubaneswar Express.

Following is the text of Vice President's message:

"I am deeply grieved and shocked at the tragic loss of life and injuries to passengers resulting from the accident of the Jagdalpur-Bhubaneswar Express.

I convey my heartfelt condolences to the members of the bereaved families and pray to the Almighty to give them strength and fortitude to withstand this immense loss. I also wish speedy recovery to the injured passengers."


***

Prime Minister's Office
22-January, 2017 09:33 IST
PM condoles the loss of lives due to the derailment of Jagdalpur-Bhubaneswar Express train


The Prime Minister, Shri Narendra Modi has condoled the loss of lives due to the derailment of Jagdalpur-Bhubaneswar Express train.

“My thoughts are with those who lost their loved ones due to the derailment of Jagdalpur-Bhubaneswar Express. The tragedy is saddening.

I pray for a speedy recovery of all those injured due to the train accident.

The Railway Ministry is monitoring the situation very closely and is working to ensure quick rescue and relief operations", the Prime Minister said.

***

Ministry of Home Affairs
22-January, 2017 12:22 IST
*Train accident in Andhra Pradesh is extremely distressing: Union Home Minister *



The Union Home Minister, Shri Rajnath Singh has said that the news of train accident in Andhra Pradesh is extremely distressing and deeply pained over the loss of precious lives. He was reviewing the situation of the train accident in Vizianagaram district of Andhra Pradesh as eight coaches of Hirakund Express derailed last night. He expressed his condolences to the families of the deceased.

The Union Home Minister said that National Disaster Response Force (NDRF) teams have already reached the spot to carry out rescue and relief operations. He further said that due care and diligence is being taken into consideration by NDRF teams as the victims might be trapped under the mangled bogies, the operation is still in progress. The Director General, NDRF is monitoring the situation round the clock and a 24x7 NDRF Control Room is in touch with Railway Authorities and local civil administration to render any kinds of assistance, he added.


***


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Commerce & Industry
23-January, 2017 20:19 IST
*Rubber Soil Information System (RubSIS) for Rubber Growers *

Commerce & Industry Minister Smt Nirmala Sitharaman launched Rubber Soil Information System (RubSIS), an online system for recommending application of appropriate mix of fertilizers to the specific plantations of rubber growers depending upon their soil nature in New Delhi today. Smt Rita Teaotia, Commerce Secretary and other senior officials of the Ministry and Rubber Board were present at the occasion.


RubSIS, developed by Rubber Research Institute of India (RRII) under the Rubber Board in collaboration with three agencies viz Indian Institute of Information Technology and Management, Kerala, National Bureau of Soil Survey and Land Use Planning, ICAR and National Remote Sensing Center, ISRO, brings soil data to the fingerprints of rubber growers and recommends the optimum mix and quantities of chemical fertilizers that his holding requires. It is a cost effective tool for sustainable &scientific management of rubber growing soils. Apart from preventing indiscriminate use of chemical fertilizers and soil degradation, adoption of RubSIS will lead to reduction in the cost of production of rubber, increase in productivity and reduction in environmental pollution.

The scientific and user friendly online fertiliser recommendation system was launched today for Kottayam (Kerela), the largest rubber growing district of India which will be extended to the entire traditional rubber growing region i.e. the states of Kerela and Tamilnadu this year.


*******


----------



## Hindustani78

http://indianexpress.com/article/in...spot-crack-on-tracks-flag-down-train-4488334/
By: Express News Service | Kolkata | 
Published:January 24, 2017 12:08 am 

Residents of Ghughumari village in Cooch Behar district of north Bengal on Monday morning helped prevent a possible accident by flagging down a passenger train about to pass over a damaged line.

Madan Das, a resident, noticed the crack on the line at about 7.30 am. At the same time, the Alipurduar-Bamanhat passenger train was also approaching the fault. Visibility was poor due to fog.

Das quickly sought another man’s red shirt and waved it frantically at the approaching train.

“The driver saw it in the end and braked. Even so, three bogies had already crossed the crack in the line before the train finally came to a complete halt,’’ said Das.

“I have been to the spot and congratulated the villagers — especially Madan Das who was responsible for saving the passengers. We have informed the Eastern Railways, and have told them that the problem needs to be addressed immediately, although temporary repairs have been done. They have assured us that the line will be repaired within two days,” said Rabindranath Ghosh, North Bengal Development Minister.

“If the train had derailed here it would have been a complete disaster. Many lives would have been lost if it weren’t for the Ghughumara village residents,” he said.

For the time being, trains continue to use the damaged line, but as a precautionary measure, trains have been asked to slow down while on the stretch.

After temporary repairs, the train resumed its journey at around 8.40 am.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MKC

Udaipur, Tripura

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/823799809379336193

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/823804621206458368

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/823811461059399680

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/823895750627172352

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/823896177276030976

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/823899981362950144

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MKC

Udaipur, Tripura

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/823799809379336193

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/823804621206458368

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/823811461059399680

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/823895750627172352

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/823896177276030976

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/823899981362950144

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MKC

Udaipur, Tripura

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/823799809379336193

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/823804621206458368

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/823811461059399680


----------



## MKC

Udaipur, Tripura

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/823799809379336193

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/823804621206458368

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/823811461059399680

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/823895750627172352

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/823896177276030976

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/823899981362950144


----------



## MKC

Udaipur, Tripura

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/823799809379336193

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/823804621206458368

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/823811461059399680

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/823895750627172352

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/823896177276030976

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/823899981362950144


----------



## Hindustani78

http://zeenews.india.com/india/at-l...sabotage-in-2016-indian-railways_1970568.html

New Delhi: Indian Railways said on Wednesday that at least 45 cases of rail track sabotage were reported during 2016 and that it is working 'round the clock' to avoid any untoward incidents.


"Form January 2016 to December 2016 there were at least 45 cases of alleged sabotage with the railway tracks," Member Traffic in the Railway Board Mohammad Jamshed told reporters here.

"There were seven cases of explosion of tracks, three cases of track tampering, 18 cases of extremist activities, 13 cases of recoveries of IEDs (improvised explosive devices) along the railway tracks."

Citing example of the attempted sabotage on the railway tracks in Bihar and Maharashtra, Jamshed said: "The railway employees tracked the attempted sabotage on time in Hajipur and Mumbai division, and the railways has asked all its supervisors to monitor the tracks properly."

Referring to the Jagdalpur-Bhubaneswar Hirakhand Express derailment in naxal zone in Andhra Pradesh's Vizianagaram district on Saturday night Jamshed elaborated: "Two similar incidents were reported in the same division area in the month of August 2016, which led to the derailment of two trains." 

According to Jamshed, disruptions caused on the railway tracks due to several factors have led to a loss of over seven million tonnes of freight orders worth Rs 700 crore. 

"Similarly punctuality of 3,500 mail and express trains were affected resulting in the revenue loss of Rs 100 crore," he said.

Following two major accidents in November and December in Uttar Pradesh's Kanpur area, Railway Minister Suresh Prabhu had invited the Korean expert team to review the Indian railway tracks. 

The Korean team arrived in India on January 16 and carried out detailed field inspection and rail and weld fracture analysis till January 24. 

The Korean team submitted its 32 page detailed technical report to the Railway Ministry.

Asked about the Korean team's report, Jamshed disclosed: "They have gone through our system and mechanism and they have suggested several measures which the railway will undertake soon."



First Published: Wednesday, January 25, 2017 - 22:51

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.hindustantimes.com/india...-forms-team/story-uYniY6i0b9UFe5diKNPDuK.html

The Union home ministry has handed over to the National Investigation Agency (NIA) the probe into the seizure of an improvised explosive device near a rail track in Bihar’s Ghorasahan on October 1, 2016. The agency has since formed an investigation team led by an Inspector General-rank officer.

“We received the order on Wednesday to probe the Ghorasahan incident. The case will be investigated by an NIA team led by an Inspector General-rank officer. Some team members have reached Bihar today (Thursday) while some will go later,” an NIA officer told IANS on the condition of anonymity.

The ministry’s move came days after the Bihar Police arrested three suspected criminals -- Moti Paswan, Uma Shankar Patel and Mukesh Yadav -- in connection with the case and claimed that Pakistan’s Inter-Services Intelligence (ISI) had conspired to carry out a spate of train derailments in India.

During interrogation, the Bihar Police said, the three accused confessed to receiving Rs 3 lakh from Nepal citizen Brajesh Giri, who is allegedly connected with the ISI, for planting the bomb on rail tracks at Ghorasahan in East Champaran district on October 1 to cause an accident. The tragedy was, however, averted.

The police said Paswan revealed during interrogation that the money was routed through ISI’s Dubai-based agent Shamshul Huda to carry out the derailments. Huda is a known operative of fake Indian currency and has a network in Nepal.

The Bihar Police had accused Paswan and his accomplices of the Indore-Patna Express derailment on November 20 last year near Kanpur in Uttar Pradesh, in which over 100 passengers died.


----------



## Hindustani78

*Alarmed by the incidents, railway minister Suresh Prabhu has sought an NIA probe into the recent spate of derailments suspecting sabotage.(AFP photo)*

http://www.hindustantimes.com/india...d-prevented/story-AAeb4YWHddyNtq0uNLga2J.html

Sabotage attempts on tracks to derail trains continue to plague the railways with detection of two more such cases on Thursday causing serious concern for safety of rail operation.

Cases of man-made obstructions were discovered at Malda and Dhanbad divisions by alert railway staff on time, thereby averting major derailments, said a senior railway ministry official.

According to the official, the loco pilot of a passenger train detected fish plates missing between Koderma and Maheshpur under Dhanbad division and stopped the train .

Rail traffic was stopped for three hours and an FIR has been lodged in the matter.

In the second incident, fittings were found missing on a track between Bariarpur and Ratanour in Malda division.

Train movement was stopped and it resumed only after the replacement of fittings, the official said adding an FIR has been lodged in this matter too.

Earlier, a major mishap was averted on January 24 after a Jan Shatabdi Express loco pilot stopped the train spotting a 15-feet rail piece on the track near Diwa in Mumbai.

On January 23, another possible train accident was averted at Hajipur in Bihar due to an alert patrolling team of the railways. Two stone slabs that were placed on the track were detected on time and removed.

Alarmed by these incidents, railway minister Suresh Prabhu has sought an NIA probe into the recent spate of derailments suspecting sabotage.

Read: NIA to probe sabotage angle in train derailments in Kanpur, Andhra Pradesh

Railway board member (traffic) Mohd Jamshed has also cited 45 such cases involving outside interference on the tracks affecting train movement and causing loss of lives and revenue.

Chairman of railway board AK Mital on Monday said, “There is a substantial increase in the derailment case this year as compared against the same period last year and it is a serious concern for us.”

Thirty-nine people were killed after nine coaches of the Hirakhand Express derailed near Kuneru station in Andhra Pradesh on January 21.

Also read: Hirakhand Express derailment death toll rises to 40

On November 20 last year, 14 coaches of the Indore-Patna Express derailed near Kanpur killing 151 people followed by the derailment of the Sealdah-Ajmer Express on December 28 near Rura station that left more than 50 passengers injured.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Avon

*HPCL, Gail, ONGC to invest Rs 1.18 lakh crore in Andhra Pradesh*


> VISAKHAPATNAM: State-owned Hindustran Petroleum Corp, Gail and Oil & Natural Gas Corp together plan to invest Rs 1.18 lakh crore on oil and gas exploration and a new petrochemical complex in Andhra Pradesh.
> 
> Minister for petroleum and natural gas Dharmendra Pradhan announced these investments on Friday at the CII Partnership Summit in Visakhapatnam, where the top executives of the oil firms signed the agreements.
> 
> Pradhan said global oil giant Saudi Aramco was looking at investing in Andhra Pradesh. A senior AP bureaucrat said the Saudi company's investment may take place through divestment of a stake by one of the state-owned oil and gas giants.





> HPCL and Gail will jointly set up a greenfield 1-million-tonne standalone petrochemical complex in Kakinada, involving Rs 40,000 crore . The state government has agreed to earmark around 2,000 acres of land within the limits of the Kakinada Special Economic Zone for the project.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Consumer Affairs, Food & Public Distribution
02-February, 2017 17:50 IST
*Direct and Transparent benefit to 81 crore people through 5.27 lakh Fair Price Shops: Shri Ram Vilas Paswan *

Shri Ram Vilas Paswan congratulated Union Finance Minister Shri Arun Jaitely on 1st February, 2017 for presenting a historic Budget for the year 2017-18. He said that Government’s yesterday budget is significant on two counts – In the first place Shri Jaitley presented the Rail Budget alongwith the General Budget breaking the colonial tradition of a separate Rail Budget since 1924. The second significant move is that by presenting the budget on 1st February, the Government Departments will get complete 12 months times to implement Government schemes and would get sufficient time before the onset of monsoon. This year’s Budget has once again reflected Government’s commitment towards socio-economic and political reforms. 

Shri Paswan thanked the Finance Minister for deliberating upon the initiatives taken by the Government for taming price rise in his Budgetary Speech. As a result, the Government has been able to control inflation and the CPI based inflation has been reduced to 3.4% in December, 2016 from a level of 6% in July, 2016. 

Government has moved from discretionary and favouritism based to a system and transparency based persistently for over 2 ½ years, the results of which are showing. 

Shri Paswan elaborated the PDS Reforms being undertaken across the country in the implementation of the NFSA. The Minister was hopeful that by March-end this year majority of the States will have cashless arrangements for distribution of foodgrains. By June-end, all the 5.27 lakh FPS shops will be computerized; beneficiaries will be identified based on Aadhar. Most importantly, all these shops will have cashless system in place. This will ensure direct and transparent benefit to 81 crore beneficiaries. Central Government is assisting States in computerisation of FPS shops. The allocation of margin money for FPS operators has been increased to Rs. 4500 crores in the Financial Year 2017-18, which was Rs. 2500 crore in the present year. 

Shri Paswan personally thanked the Prime Minister, Shri Narendra Modi for successfully reigning in the price of Essential Commodities. He lauded the initiative of creation of Buffer Stock for pulses and increasing its size to 20 lakh MT. The Budget Estimate of Rs. 900 crore has been revised to Rs. 3400 crore to achieve the same. This move has also benefited lakhs of farmers in the country. 

The total budgetary allocation for Consumer Affairs Department is Rs. 3727 crore out of which the allocation for PSF alone is Rs. 3500 crore. 

NFSA has been implemented in the entire country in the current Financial Year. Accordingly, the allocation for food subsidy for the Financial Year 2017-18 has been increased to Rs.145138.60 crore which was Rs.130334.61 crore in the Fiancial Year 2016-17. 

Centre has been persuading the States for adopting the Decentralized Procurement scheme as a result of which 17 states have adopted the DCP system. FCI has started Online Procurement and many states have also implemented it. This has created a positive impact on farmers who are now receiving payments directly in their accounts, transparently. The budgetary provision for DCP States has been increased to Rs. 38000 crore in the Financial Year 2017-18 which was Rs. 30672.96 crore in the present year. 

****


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Railways
02-February, 2017 17:31 IST
*India and Italy Sign an MOU for Technical Cooperation in Rail Sector Especially on Safety Related Subjects *

Ministry of Railways and Ferrovie Dello Stato Italiane Group (FS Group) a Government Company of Italy managing the Italian railway sector have signed an MoU for technical cooperation in rail sector especially in the areas safety in train operations. On behalf of Ministry of Railways the agreement has been signed by Shri Vinod Kumar, Executive Director/Safety(coordination), Railway Board whereas it has been signed by Shri Renato Mazzoncini, CEO of FS Group, Italy.

The cooperation areas identified in this MoU includes safety audit of Indian Railways and measures required for enhancing safety in train operation, Assessment and certification of advanced technology based safety products and systems to Safety Integrity Level (SIL4), Training and competency development with focus of safety, Modern trends in Maintenance and diagnostic etc.

The MoU comes in the backdrop of emphasis given by Shri Suresh Prabhakar Prabhu Minister of Railways, Govt. of India on safety in railway operation. He has directed Railway Board to collaborate with the international experts on this subject and identify the best practices in this field.

Ferrovie Dello Stato Italiane Group (FS Group) is a fully owned company of the Italian Government working in the Railway Sector and is under Ministry of Treasure, Itlay. The Group, with its technical and managerial railway expertise, widely recognized at international level, is one of the most advanced worldwide player in many field, such as design and realization of High Speed and Conventional Lines, Safety Systems, Certification, Training and Operation and Maintenance. 


The whole group currently employs about 69,000 persons and operates more than 7,000 trains per day, carrying over 600 million/year of passengers and 50 million tons of freight on a railway network of more than 16,700 km. 

FS Italiane Group, through its controlled companies, has been working in 5 continents, in more than 60 countries, with branches in : Abu Dhabi, Riad, Muscat, Doha, Istanbul, Alger, Bucharest. FS Italiane has controlled companies in many countries, among the others in France, in Germany, in Serbia.

*******


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Railways03-February, 2017 17:30 IST
Installation of CCTV Cameras in Railway Stations 

The Government has provided funds to the tune of ₹ 500 Crores have been sanctioned for provision of CCTV surveillance cameras at 983 stations. As of now, there are about 344 railway stations, where CCTV cameras have been provided.  The Zone-wise details of some of the Railway Stations where CCTV cameras have been provided are given below. As regards the target for provision of CCTV cameras at all 983 identified stations, the same is March, 2019.


**********

Ministry of Railways
03-February, 2017 17:28 IST
*Indian Railways to eliminate all Unmanned Level Crossings on Broad Gauge in next 3 -4 years *

Safety Measures by Ministry of Railways 

It is the endeavour of Railways to eliminate all unmanned level crossings(UMLCs) in a phased manner by either of the following:

· *Closure – *Closing unmanned level crossings having NIL/Negligible Train Vehicle Unit (TVU).

· *Merger – *Merger of unmanned level crossing gate to nearby manned or unmanned gates or subway or Road Under Bridge (RUB) or Road Over Bridge (ROB) by construction of diversion road.

· *Provision of Subways/ RUBs*

· *Manning – *Phased manning of unmanned level crossings which cannot be eliminated by above means*.* 

Ministry of Railways has announced a specific sub-mission to eliminate all unmanned level crossings on Broad Gauge in next 3-4 years.

Research Designs and Standards Organization (RDSO) is developing vandal proof rugged Train approach based warning system for unmanned L.C. Gates in association with IIT/Kanpur and Space Application Centre /Ahmedabad. Besides, various measures taken by Indian Railways to prevent accidents at unmanned level crossings are as under:

· Social awareness campaigns to educate road users with the use of various print and electronic media for observance of safe practices prescribed in Motor Vehicle Act and Indian Railways Act and joint ambush checks along with civil police to counter misadventure in front of approaching trains.

· SMS Campaigns to create awareness amongst road users.

· Zonal Railways have also been advised to deploy Gate Mitras/Gate Counselors at identified vulnerable unmanned level crossings to counsel the road vehicles users for observance of safe practice while negotiating unmanned level crossings.


Safety is accorded the highest priority by Indian Railways and all possible steps are undertaken on a continual basis including upgradation of technology to prevent accidents and to enhance safety. These include complete track circuiting of stations, Axle Counter for Automatic clearance of Block Section Counters (BPAC), Electrical/Electronic Interlocking System, Interlocking of Level Crossing Gates, Auxiliary Warning System (AWS), Vigilance Control Device (VCD) in locomotives, Colour Light LED Signals, Train Protection Warning System (TPWS), Train Collision Avoidance System(TCAS), Fog Safe Device (FSD), use of 60kg rails and Pre-stressed Concrete Sleepers, long rail panels, better welding technology in the tracks, digital types of machines for Ultrasonic Flaw Detection (USFD), electronic monitoring of tracks using Track Recording Cars (TRC) and portable Oscillation Monitoring System (OMS), progressive use of Linke Hofmann Busch (LHB) coaches, Centre Buffer Couplers in Integral Coach Factory (ICF) design coaches, Remote Monitoring and Management of Locomotives and Trains (REMMLOT), Air Conditioning (AC) of locomotive cabs, Installation of video/voice recording system on locomotives.

Enhancement in technology in Indian Railways is a continuous process. The above mentioned technologies are being proliferated in Indian Railways progressively depending upon codal life of equipments and availability of resources, traffic density of routes etc.



This Press Release is based on the information given by the Minister of State for Railways Shri Rajen Gohain in a written reply to a question in Rajya Sabha on 03.02.2017 (Friday).

*****


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.hindustantimes.com/india...terror-case/story-Q0VX6c8iBIEJojZjJRneVO.html
The National Investigation Agency (NIA) will probe the alleged attempt to blow up the Raxaul-Sitamarhi rail track near Ghorasahan in Bihar’s East Champaran district. The agency will also probe if some of the accused arrested in the Ghorasahan case were also involved in the Indore-Patna Express derailment, which killed 148 people near Kanpur on November 20.

The central agency established to combat terror in India has registered a fresh case in the matter.

Acting public relations officer of NIA, Ankur Garg, told HT over phone that a team of the central probe agency, comprising inspector general Manoj Shukla and deputy inspector general Prashant Kumar, was camping at Motihari, headquarters of East Champaran district, since January 27 to investigate the Ghorasahan incident.

Top police officers said the state government had asked the Raxaul GRP to hand over the case to the NIA after the Centre’s notification to it specified that all big cases being probed under the Unlawful Activities Prevention Act (UAPA), besides terror-related offences, should be investigated by the NIA.

On Friday, three arrested accused — Moti Paswan, Umashankar Patel and Mukesh Yadav —were brought to Patna and produced before the designated NIA court, which sent them to Beur central jail in the state capital under judicial custody till February 17.


----------



## proud_indian

*Railways to replace conventional coaches with modern LHB*

*The LHB coaches are equipped with modern technology to prevent capsizing of coaches*

Press Trust of India | New Delhi January 22, 2017 Last Updated at 16:40 IST





_Photo: Shutterstock_​ 

*ALSO READ*

Railways may switch to German coaches from 2018ICF Chennai targets to produce 2,486 coaches in 2016-17Bhel-Kawasaki mull JV for metro coaches, propulsion system
Capsizing of conventional coaches in three consecutive major train derailments since November last year has pushed the Railways to go for complete elimination of old-designed compartments at Integral Coach Factory (ICF) near Chennai and opt for modern Linke Hofmann Busch (LHB) ones.

The LHB coaches are equipped with modern technology to prevent capsizing of coaches during the derailment.


As per the plan, manufacturing of ICF conventional coaches will be fully stopped from 2018-19 and production of LHB coaches will be expedited from 2017-18 in a big way to provide a safer and comfortable ride for passengers.

Nine coaches of Hirakund Express derailed last night near Kuneru station in Andhra Pradesh out of which four overturned. Earlier also several coaches capsized during the two major derailments near Kanpur in November and December last year, leading to greater causlaties.

While the production target of LHB coaches has been increased from 1,697 in 2016-17 to 2,384 in 2017-18, there will be 3,025 LHB coaches manufactured in 2018-19, said a senior Railway Ministry official.

According to railways rolling stock production programme, there will be only 801 conventional coaches manufactured in 2017-18, and subsequently no such coaches will be produced.

The official said a massive retrofitting exercise is being undertaken to convert existing conventional coaches into LHB ones by providing crashworthiness features in these coaches.

All safety parameters of LHB coaches like strong couplers and anti-climbing features are being provided during the retrofit exercise.

Currently, railways have about 50,000 conventional coaches which will be retrofitted with modern safety features in phases.

http://www.business-standard.com/ar...l-coaches-with-modern-lhb-117012200489_1.html

@anant_s @Nilgiri 

Isn't it a good step in right direction?

they should have abandoned this obsolete technology of 1940's way earlier but as we say *"Der aaye durust aaye"*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hindustani78

http://indianexpress.com/article/in...teps-in-to-fast-track-relief-payment-4509662/

The Railway Claims Tribunal Principal Bench in Delhi has taken suo motu cognizance of three major derailments recently in Andhra Pradesh and Uttar Pradesh and filed cases for claims in a first such order.

Departing from established norms, it has ordered its zonal benches to register cases, where the claimants live instead of piling up cases on local benches under whose jurisdiction the accidents have taken place. The order has paved way for immediate release of compensation by setting an upper limit of six weeks for hearings. As per records, the process of realisation of claims usually takes up to four years, thanks to legal tangles.

But after this order, all that the local benches now need to do is verify that a claimant appearing before it is the same person mentioned in the official accident report, a job that should not take more than one hearing. According to the Tribunal, the Railways has identified all the victims.

The Tribunal has cut out the need for lawyers and legal processes by asking local benches to help applicants free of cost. As a result, the process of trials and recording of oral evidences will now be done away with.

The order was conveyed to the Railway Ministry earlier this week for compliance.

As many as 150 people had died in a rail accident near Kanpur. Over 60 people were injured in another accident near Allahabad. In a derailment near Kuneru in Andhra Pradesh, nearly 40 people were killed and 30 injured.

The Tribunal passed the order to negate possibility of victims and their families being duped by middlemen. In certain cases, even lawyers, according to information with the Tribunal, dupe or harass claimants by unnecessarily delaying cases. This is because from the date of the filing of a claim, Railways counts six per cent interest over and above the compensation amount.

Currently, the Railways gives Rs 8 lakh to families of each deceased and those who have suffered permanent disability. Those with other kinds of injuries are paid lower amounts. “The date of hearing shall be fixed not later than six weeks from the date of issue of notices and on being served, the additional registrar/assistant, registrar of the respective benches shall themselves offer assistance to the applicants….,” the order said.

A racket of lawyers and middlemen often dupe victims and families by delaying the process for years. As a result, the Railways is used to giving out hefty interests.


----------



## MKC

*Railways to show green signal to a train in Andaman and Nicobar*
*240-km track from Port Blair to Diglipur will benefit tourists, defence forces.*
267
SHARES
Avishek G Dastidar | New Delhi | Updated: February 6, 2017 7:11 am




You can soon take a train to get here. Express file photo

A 240-KM broad-gauge railway line connecting two major islands, with bridges and stations along the coast, will be part of an ambitious rail link connecting Port Blair with Diglipur on the Andaman and Nicobar Islands — a first in the country that will bring the archipelago on the rail map.

The Railway Ministry is set to approve the project, which will connect the Union Territory’s capital city in the south with the largest town on the north Andaman island currently linked by a 350-km bus service that takes over 14 hours and a ship that takes around 24 hours. There is no air connectivity.

According to an internal survey report of the ministry, the cost of the line will be Rs 2,413.68 crore with a negative rate of return on investment of -9.64 per cent. The Railways considers a line to be commercially viable if this figure is at least a positive of 12 per cent. But the ministry is set to approve this project owing to its “uniqueness and strategic importance”, according to documents reviewed by The Indian Express.

The ministry’s Planning and Finance directorates cleared the project last week saying it is desirable because “it is unique, away from the mainland, and has tourism potential.”






Giving a fillip to the rail link, the Union Territory administration has agreed to share 50 per cent of the project’s operational cost — or loss.

“As soon as the line is commissioned, tourism will see a jump from the current 4.5 lakh visitors a year to around 6 lakh a year, as per our estimates. So even though the railway survey shows a negative return, our assessment is otherwise. However, we have agreed to share the operational losses, if any,” Jagdish Mukhi, Lieutenant Governor of Andaman and Nicobar Islands, told The Indian Express.

According to the UT administration, the line has tourism potential and is of “immense strategic value” to the defence forces because Diglipur is just 300 km by sea from the southern coast of Myanmar — a broad-gauge train line from Port Blair to Diglipur will take three hours at the most.

The Railways’ Planning wing has suggested that the project may be taken up as part of the strategic lines it will build for Defence ministry, such as those in the border regions of the Northeast. The Finance arm has said that it may be taken up as a national project, like the Kashmir link, in which the general exchequer is billed. The Railway Board will take a final view on this issue soon.

The initial survey for the proposed line was completed in December 2014 but the plan was dropped. Last year, the project received a fresh push when the Railways updated the survey and the UT administration said it would chip in.

Among the major tourist attractions in Diglipur are the Ross and Smith islands. “These are just two of the main attractions. Lakhs of tourists take great pains to reach there from Port Blair every year. With the railway line in place, that part essentially become a part of the capital, beneficial to tourists, local residents and the defence forces,” said Mukhi.

http://indianexpress.com/article/in...aman-and-nicobar-port-blair-diglipur-4509732/

---------------------------------------------
*I don't know how can Union Territory administration share 50 per cent of the project’s operational cost — or loss which comes as ₹1200 crore...........*

Wouldn't it be good if they go for meter gauge instead of broad gauge?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hindustani78

http://zeenews.india.com/bihar/biha...near-buxar-station-no-casualties_1974143.html
Buxar: A bomb blast took place on a railway track near Buxar station in Mughalsarai-Patna section in Bihar on Monday.

The blast took place at 12:10 pm.

However, no damage to property or life was reported. An inquiry has been ordered in this matter.

Further details are awaited. 


First Published: Monday, February 6, 2017 - 15:07

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Commerce & Industry
06-February, 2017 17:09 IST
*Export of Cash Crops *

Government provides financial and technical assistance to the growers and other stakeholders to boost export of cash crops namely tea, coffee, rubber, spices, tobacco and cashew which includes, inter alia, participation in trade fairs, exhibitions, buyer-seller meets, brand promotion, public relation campaigns and incentives for export of value added products.

The Government has introduced unified export promotion scheme for merchandise exports including that of cash crops viz. Merchandise Export from India Scheme (MEIS). The scheme provides incentive in the form of duty credit scrip to the exporter to compensate for his loss on payment of duties. The incentive is paid as percentage of the realized FOB value (in free foreign exchange) for notified goods going to notified markets.

This information was given by the Commerce and Industry Minister Smt. Nirmala Sitharaman in a written reply in Lok Sabha today. 

*****

Ministry of Commerce & Industry
06-February, 2017 17:07 IST
*Production and Import of Natural Rubber *

The details of total production, consumption and import of Natural Rubber (NR) in the country during the last three years are as under: 

Year-Production(Tonne)-Consumption(Tonne)-Import(Tonne)

2013-14-774,000-981,520-360,263
2014-15-645,000-1020,910-442,130
2015-16-562,000-994,415-458,374


The increase in import of NR into the country can be primarily attributed to the gap between production and consumption of NR in the country and lower prices of block rubber in international markets as compared to the sheet rubber in domestic market.

Cost of production of rubber varies from region to region and depends upon a number of factors such as labour wages, value of land, input costs, etc. Rubber Board has undertaken a study to work out the cost of production of Natural Rubber. However, final report has not yet been submitted. 

***********

Ministry of Commerce & Industry
06-February, 2017 17:05 IST
*Pan India E-Auction of Tea *

The auction module of Pan India e-auction was rolled out successfully by Tea Board in June, 2016 across different auction centres of the country. There has not been any major problems with this module. The post auction settlement module was implemented from 14thSeptember, 2016. There have been some operational problems in this modulemainly relating to reconciliation of payment. Tea Board held a detailed deliberation with the stakeholders on 17th October, 2016 and decided to keep the post auction settlement process on hold with effect from 18th October, 2016. It has now been decided to select a new settlement banker.

This information was given by the Commerce and Industry Minister Smt. Nirmala Sitharaman in a written reply in Lok Sabha today.



*****

Ministry of Commerce & Industry06-February, 2017 17:05 IST
Export of Basmati Rice 

Details of quantum and value of basmati rice exported from the country to various countries, including Iran, during the last three years (top 10 countries), are as under:



Quantity in lakh MT; Value in US$ Million

*Country Name
2013-14
Quantity -Value
2014-15
Quantity-Value
2015-16
Quantity-Value* 


Saudi Arabia
8.26
1108.90
9.67
1188.23
9.49
842.22

Iran
14.40
1834.55
9.36
1108.50
6.95
571.19

UAE
1.48
196.51
2.79
314.76
6.12
475.18

Iraq
2.20
271.14
2.35
259.13
4.18
340.97

Kuwait
1.76
247.95
1.66
250.53
1.81
211.68

U K
1.19
130.73
1.36
147.63
1.88
143.14

U S A
1.03
143.86
0.89
132.30
1.21
131.55

Yemen Republic
1.47
183.94
1.74
196.15
1.42
110.49

Oman
0.43
58.63
0.56
68.83
1.05
92.84

Canada
0.29
37.97
0.26
37.51
0.36
38.49

Other Countries

5.03
650.73
6.37
814.69
5.97
519.64

*Total
37.54
4864.91
37.02
4518.26
40.45
3477.39*

Source: DGCI&S

In order to protect its domestic paddy growers, Iran has been imposing temporary ban (usually from end July to early January of next year) on import of rice. The ban was imposed w.e.f. 21st July 2016. However, the ban is not India-specific.

A 20-member trade delegation, led by the Chairman, Agricultural & Processed Food Products Export Development Authority (APEDA), visited Iran from January 28-30, 2017. Meetings were held with the Departments of Government of Iran and importers’ association. A sales promotion event was organized on January 29, 2017, which was attended by about 250 participants, including media, Government officials and importers.

APEDA directly, and through All India Rice Exporters Association, participates in trade fairs in Iran to promote export of Basmati rice along with other agro products. APEDA, under its plan scheme, also provides assistance to exporters for building up image of their brands through advertisement in print and electronic media. 

This information was given by the Commerce and Industry Minister Smt. NirmalaSitharaman in a written reply in Lok Sabha today.


*****

Ministry of Commerce & Industry
06-February, 2017 17:04 IST
*Cashless Transactions *

The Government is trying to promote cashless transactions as far as practically possible.

Digital payments give fillip to financial inclusion. It also enables digital trail of financial transactions leading to better tax compliance and reduces cost maintaining cash. Increased digital transactions will also enable small and micro enterprises to access formal credit.

A commercial establishment/industry registered as Merchant is expected to pay to the Acquiring Bank an amount out of their collections based on Merchant Discount Rate (MDR) which shall not be more than 1 % in case of debit cards.

This information was given by the Commerce and Industry Minister Smt. NirmalaSitharaman in a written reply in Lok Sabha today.

*****

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Steel06-February, 2017 17:25 IST
Steel Consumption 


The per Capita steel consumption of total finished steel stood at 63 kg. in the country (source: JPC) while for 2016, the world average was at 208 kg. (Source: World Steel Association, which reports data on a calendar year basis). The level of consumption of steel in a country depends on a number of factors, including stage of development, speed of economic growth etc.


The consumption of total finished steel in rural India during last three years is given below based on a Study conducted by the Joint Plant Committee (JPC). Government encourages increasing steel consumption in the country, including rural areas.


*Year-
Consumption of total finished steel in rural India
Qty. (mt.)
% change over last year*

2013-14
9.26
2.4

2014-15
9.49
2.5

2015-16
9.74
2.6

Source: Joint Plant Committee JPC; mt.=million tonnes


To lend support to the domestic steel industry and provide a level playing field, The Government has imposed Minimum Import Price. As a result:-


1. Total steel import have dropped by 37% to 6.02 million tonnes during April – December 2016 as compared to the corresponding period last year.

2.  Exports have increased by 64% to 5.8 million tonnes during April – December 2016 as compared to the corresponding period last year. 

3. Post notification of MIP in February, 2016, prices increased till May, 2016 which subsequently declined again in June, 2016 before stabilizing with a modest rebound in August, 2016. Thereafter, prices maintained an increasing trend till January, 2017, with the current prices (of Hot Rolled/Cold Rolled Coils) about 40% higher than the pre-MIP prices (January, 2016).


In order to promote the country’s steel industry, Government has taken a number of steps including Notification of Mines and Minerals (Development and Regulation) Amendment Act, increasing Customs Duty, imposition of Safe-guard duty and Anti-Dumping Duty on a number of steel products.


This information was given by the Minister of State in the Ministry of Steel Sh. Vishnu Deo Sai in reply to a question in Lok Sabha today.

*****

Ministry of Steel
06-February, 2017 17:22 IST
*Exploration of Iron Ore *



The Indian steel industry has been pursuing research & development (R&D) activities for beneficiation of iron ore / fines / slimes. The Government is also supplementing the R&D efforts of the industry by providing financial assistance for R&D activities with regard to beneficiation & agglomeration of the iron ore & fines.

The research and development activities in SAIL’s captive Iron ore mines are undertaken by Research & Development Centre of Iron and Steel (RDCIS) unit at Ranchi. The following are R& D projects undertaken:

(i) Improvement in sinter productivity through deep beneficiation and agglomeration technologies for rational utilization of low grade iron ores and fines by National Metallurgical laboratory (CSIR-NML)

(ii) Quality Improvement of Low Grade Iron Ore by RDCIS, SAIL

(iii) Beneficiation of iron Ore slimes from Barsua by RDCIS, SAIL

Details of exploration of iron ore by NMDC are as under:

(i) NMDC is continuously carrying out mineral exploration activities involving drilling activities in its iron ore mining leases in Bacheli & Kirandul complexes at Bailadila, South Bastar, Dantewada District, Chhattisgarh and Donimalai & Kumaraswamy, Bellary District, Karnataka.

(ii) NMDC has signed a tripartite MoU in Madhya Pradesh and under this MoU, NMDC is conducting exploration in Sidhi iron block in parts of Sidhi & Singrauli District, Madhya Pradesh.

(iii) Iron ore exploration is being done by NMDC under JV company in Jharkhand in Sasangada iron ore area, West Singhbhum District.

The Minister of State in the Ministry of Steel Sh. Vishnu Deo Sai in reply to a question in Lok Sabha today gave this information.

*****


----------



## MKC

Kochi | Kerala

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Commerce & Industry08-February, 2017 17:00 IST
Production of Coffee Seeds In Andhra Pradesh 

The year-wise coffee production in Andhra Pradesh during the last three years is as under:

*Year-Production in MT*

2013-14-7320
2014-15-7425
2015-16-9200 

The Cauvery variety of coffee is more suitable for coffee cultivation in the Western Ghats areas and is not recommended for the coffee growing areas of Andhra Pradesh. ln order to improve the productivity in the coffee growing tribal areas of Andhra Pradesh, improved varieties like Sln.SA, Sln.5B and Sln.8 are being promoted by the Coffee Board as they have better adaptability to these areas. Besides, the Coffee Board has introduced various on-farm training programs and exposure visits to improve the coffee productivity in Andhra Pradesh.

Wi-th the aim to give visibility to the coffee produced by the native tribal growers of Andhra Pradesh in the national/international markets, the Coffee Board has developed an exclusive logo under the brand name of "Araku valley". The Girijan Cooperative Corporation (GCC) of Government of Andhra Pradesh has already taken steps to market the coffee under the brand name 'Araku Valley'. Coffee Board is providing support for marketing of coffee by providing incentives @Rs.10 per kg of coffee marketed through designated channels. Besides, the Coffee Board has introduced incentives for organic certification of tribal coffee, so as to facilitate better market access and premium to the tribal growers.


This information was given by the Commerce and Industry Minister Smt. Nirmala Sitharaman in a written reply in Rajya Sabha today.


*****

Ministry of Commerce & Industry
08-February, 2017 16:59 IST
*Production of Spices *

The annual production of spices in the country is around 6 million tonne, out of which 14% is exported while the rest is available for domestic consumption which is sufficient to meet the domestic demand.  Government implements several programmes for increasing production and availability of spices such as Cardamom through the Spices Board and other spices through the State Horticulture Missions under the Mission for Integrated Development of Horticulture (MIDH). While on one hand, programmes aimed at increasing production and ensuring remunerative prices to farmers through pre and post harvest management and support activities are undertaken, on the other hand, the industry is assisted through adoption of upgraded technology in spice processing, setting up of quality evaluation labs, quality certification and making them available for exports.


This information was given by the Commerce and Industry Minister Smt. Nirmala Sitharaman in a written reply in Rajya Sabha today.


*****

Ministry of Commerce & Industry
08-February, 2017 16:58 IST
*Probe Into Illegal Dumping of Rubber *

Directorate General of Anti-Dumping and Allied Duties (DGAD) conducts anti-dumping investigations on the basis of a duly substantiated petition filed by the domestic industry (DI) alleging dumping of goods into the country causing injury to the DI. The basic intent of the anti-dumping measures is to eliminate injury caused to the DI by the unfair trade practices of dumping from exports from other countries and to create a level playing field for the DI.

Currently the following anti-dumping investigations on imports of rubber are under progress in DGAD:


(i) “Polybutadiene Rubber or PBR” originating in or exported from Korea PR, Russia, South Africa, Iran and Singapore vide notification No. 14/40/2016-DGAD dated 16.09.2016 based on the petition filed by M/s Reliance Industries Limited.


(ii) Styrene Butadiene Rubber (SBR) of 1500 series and 1700 series , originating in or exported from European Union, Korea RP and Thailand vide notification No. 14/10/2015-DGAD dated 14.01.2016 based on the petition filed by M/s Indian Synthetic Rubber Pvt. Limited and Reliance Industries Limited.


(iii) Certain Rubber Chemicals, namely TDQ & PX-13 originating in or exported from European Union and MOR and MBTS originating in or exported from China PR vide notification No. 15/5/2016-DGAD dated 08.07.2016 based on the petition filed by NOCIL Limited.


This information was given by the Commerce and Industry Minister Smt. Nirmala Sitharaman in a written reply in Rajya Sabha today.


*****


Ministry of Commerce & Industry
08-February, 2017 16:57 IST
*Exchange of tariff Concession under APTA *

The Asia Pacific Trade Agreement (APTA,formerly the Bangkok Agreement) is an Agreement signed since 1975. The current membership of APTA consists of six countries, namely, Bangladesh, China, India, Lao PDR, Republic of Korea, and Sri Lanka. Three Rounds of tariff concessions have already been exchanged among the member countries till 2003. The tariff concessions being granted to APTA member States, on Margin of Preference basis, are being expanded under the fourth round of exchange of tariff concessions.The APTA Ministerial Council in its meeting held on 13th January, 2017 has formally approved the implementation of the fourth round of exchange of tariff concessions. 

APTA is a preferential treaty based on Margin of Preference. Concessions on tariff lines offered by China and Korea, inter-alia, cover certain textiles and chemical products, which are likely to benefit the Indian exporters. Some of items on which concessions have been offered by China and Korea include certain organic and inorganic chemicals, knitted and crocheted fabrics, and articles of apparel and clothing accessories etc.

This information was given by the Commerce and Industry Minister Smt. Nirmala Sitharaman in a written reply in Rajya Sabha today.


*****

Ministry of Commerce & Industry
08-February, 2017 16:55 IST
*Export of Tea by Small Tea Growers *

Small tea growers in West Bengal and Kerala have shown their interest to export their produce to foreign countries on their own. So far four applications have been received in the Tea Board for issue of export license from organizations promoted by small tea growers and one registered small tea grower has been issued tea export licence.


In order to motivate small tea growers to work as collectives by formation of self Help Groups (SHGs), financial assistance is provided under the Small Growers component of the “Tea Development & Promotion Scheme” being implemented by the Tea Board. The Self –Help Groups are encouraged to supply green leaf directly to the factory for better price realization. So far, 332 SHGs of small tea growers have been formed. Further, in order to encourage the small tea growers to have their own tea manufacturing factories and get better price for their produce, the Tea (Marketing) Control Order, 2003 has been amended and mini tea processing factories have been exempted from obtaining any registration/ no objection certificate.


This information was given by the Commerce and Industry Minister Smt. Nirmala Sitharaman in a written reply in Rajya Sabha today.

**********

Ministry of Commerce & Industry
08-February, 2017 16:53 IST
*Profit/Loss making PSUS *

There are six (06) Central Public Sector Undertakings (CPSUs) under the administrative control of this Ministry viz. MMTC Ltd., State Trading Corporation of India Ltd., STCL Limited (a wholly owned subsidiary of STC of India Ltd.), PEC Ltd., ECGCLimited and Indian Trade Promotion Organization (ITPO). All these CPSEs fall in the category of trading PSUs.

All the above CPSEs, except STCL Ltd. and PEC Ltd.,are profit making PSUs. STCL Ltd., which was making losses since 2008-09, consequent to Government approval for winding up, has filed a winding up petition in High Court of Karnataka during 2013, which is pending for disposal. PEC Ltd. has made losses during the last two financial years i.e. 2014-15 and 2015-16. As per Memorandum of Understanding signed by PEC with Department of Commerce for the year 2015-16, PEC has got a study conducted by a professional consultancy firm for preparation of Revival plan as per Department of Public Enterprises (DPE) guidelines. 

Though various schemes and programmes are implemented by the Ministry, none of them fall within the category of flagship programmes.

The Government regularly reviews the performance of CPSEs to strengthen them.

This information was given by the Commerce and Industry Minister Smt. Nirmala Sitharaman in a written reply in Rajya Sabha today.


*****

Ministry of Commerce & Industry
08-February, 2017 16:50 IST
*Growth in Exports *

As per the export data available upto November, 2016, the India’s exports have registered a positive growth since September 2016 in US$ terms continuously with respect to corresponding month in the previous year.


The Government has taken following measures to promote the country’s exports:

(i) The New *Foreign Trade Policy (2015‐20)* was announced on 1st April, 2015 with a focus on supporting both manufacturing and services exports.


(ii) The Merchandise Exports from India Scheme (MEIS) was introduced in the Foreign Trade Policy (FTP) 2015-20 on April 1, 2015 with 4914 tariff lines at 8 digit levels. MEIS aims to incentivize export of merchandise which is produced/manufactured in India. Rewards @ 2-5% under MEIS are payble as a percentage of realized FOB value of covered exports, by way of the MEIS duty credit scrip, which are transferable and can also be used for payment of a number of duties including the basic customs duty. At present, 7914 tariff lines at 8 digit HS Codes are covered under MEIS scheme.



(iii) . The Government launched Services Exports from India Scheme (SEIS) in the FTP 2015- 2020. The Scheme provided rewards to service providers of notified services who are providing service from India.


(iv) The Government is implementing the Niryat Bandhu Scheme with an objective to reach out to the new and potential exporters including exporters from Micro, Small & Medium Enterprises (MSMEs) and mentor them through orientation programmes, counselling sessions, individual facilitation, etc., on various aspects of foreign trade for being able to get  into international trade and boost exports from India. 


(v) By way of trade facilitation and enhancing the ease of doing business, Government reduced the number of mandatory documents required for exports and imports to three each, which is comparable with international benchmarks. The trade community can file applications online for various trade related schemes. Online payment of application fees through Credit/Debit cards and electronic funds transfer from 53 Banks has been put in place.


(vi) Interest Equalization Scheme on pre & post shipment credit launched to provide cheaper credit to exporters.


(vii) Further, the Government continues to provide the facility of access to duty free raw materials and capital goods for exports through schemes like Advance Authorization, Duty Free Import Authorization (DFIA), Export Promotion Capital Goods (EPCG) and drawback / refund of duties.


This information was given by the Commerce and Industry Minister Smt. Nirmala Sitharaman in a written reply in Rajya Sabha today.


*****

Ministry of Heavy Industries & Public Enterprises
08-February, 2017 14:16 IST
*Concession and Exemption Given to PSUs 
*
So far as the Central Public Sector Enterprises (CPSEs) under the Department of Heavy Industry (DHI) is concerned, they are incurring losses due to number of factors such as poor order book, shortage of working capital, surplus manpower, obsolete plant and machinery and difficulty to adjust to changing market conditions etc. 

The details of concessions and exemptions in r/o of CPSEs under DHI are as follows: 

• Cement Corporation of India (Rajban Unit in Himachal Pradesh) has been availing 100% excise duty exemption since 2010. It has availed excise duty concession amounting to Rs.7.37 crore and Rs.9.02 crore in the year 2014-15 and 2015-16 respectively. 

• Hindustan Paper Corporation Ltd. was in receipt of grant for meeting its additional operational costs on account of transportation. It has availed grant amounting to Rs.83.50 crore and Rs.50.00 crore during 2015-16 and 2016-17 respectively. 

This information was given by Minister of State in the Ministry of Heavy Industries and Public Enterprises Shri Babul Supriyo in reply to a written question in the Rajya Sabha today. 

******


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Railways
08-February, 2017 18:37 IST
*Minister of Railways Shri Suresh Prabhakar Prabhu Launched the first Phase of the Station Redevelopment Program comprising 23 major Railway Stations of Indian Railways *

In order to transform the face of the Indian Railways, Minister of Railways*, Shri Suresh Prabhakar Prabhu *launched the first Phase of the World’s largest Station Redevelopment Program comprising 23 major Railway Stations on Indian Railways network. Minister of State for Social Justice and Empowerment Shri Krishan Pal Gurjar was present to grace the occasion. Chairman, Railway Board, Shri A.K. Mital, Member Engineering, Railway Board, Aditya Kumar Mittal, Member Traffic, Railway Board, Shri Mohd. Jamshed and other Board Members and other distinguished guests were present to grace the occasion.


Speaking on the occasion, Minister of Railways Shri Suresh Prabhakar Prabhu said that the Railways have certain advantages out of which one is holding of land on a large scale. He said that Railway Stations is a place where lots of people wait to board a train and thus Railway Station can be developed into an iconic property. He said that the properties of the Railways have a unique characteristic. He stated that the Ministry of Urban Development is collaborating with the Ministry of Railways to develop smart stations because smart stations are a pre-requisite for becoming a smart city. He further said that the project of re-developing 400 A1 and A Category Stations in the country is the biggest non-fare revenue generating programme which will be done on PPP model through a fair bidding system conducted by the respective Zonal Railways. He said that in the first phase, 23 stations will be bid out and redeveloped to the fullest use where so many facilities can be enjoyed by the passengers at one place. He also directed all the General Managers/DRM through video conferencing to collaborate with the Station Government for re-development of Stations.


Welcoming the Minister of Railways and other delegates, Chairman, Railway Board, Shri A.K. Mital said that our effort for last 10 years will see a culmination as we launch the first lot of stations for redevelopment through public-private partnership. These stations have been selected for this phase after detailed feasibility studies carried out by our Strategic Advisors, The Boston Consulting Group. He said that Railways mission is to redevelop railway stations using the surplus revenue that will be generated from commercial development of spare railway land.




*BACKGROUND:*

The 400 stations to be redeveloped will provide amenities and services to the passengers in line with best in class railway stations. The stations will be redeveloped through public-private-partnership (PPP) model without straining Railways' finances.



In the first phase, 23 stations will be bid out some of which include Chennai Central, Ranchi, Udaipur City, Indore, Yesvantpur, Bangalore Cantt., Visakhapatnam, Howrah, Kamakhya, Faridabad, Jammu Tawi, Secunderabad, Vijayawada, Kozhikode and Bhopal. Railways will provide approximately 140 acres of encroachment free land at these stations to the developers on a 45 year lease. Indian Railways has also appointed nodal officers in each zone to ensure smooth interactions with the developers. The phase is expected to be of approximately ₹ 6000 -9,000 Crore in size. Boston Consulting Group (BCG) is the strategic advisor for this program and based on the commercial assessment conducted by them and several rounds of discussions held with the developers and zonal railways, Indian Railways team is confident that the round will generate sufficient market interest.


The redeveloped stations will improve passenger experience by providing amenities like digital signage, escalators / elevators, self ticketing counters, executive lounges, luggage screening machines, walkways, holding areas for passengers, grand and distinctive roofing and flooring, free and paid Wi-Fi etc. The program will benefit more than 100 cities and 16 million passengers per day across the country. Moreover, the commercial development undertaken near the stations will become nerve centers of the city and provide quality retail, commercial and hospitality development.



Railway Board has devised an innovative plan to provide these amenities through PPP model by leveraging the real estate available at the railway stations. With an overall size of 1 lakh crore, the program is one of the largest PPP program undertaken in the country. The program will provide approximately 2,200 acres of prime land to the private developers across top 100 cities of the country. A committee of eminent experts would be formulated to provide suggestions to Zonal Railways on proposals submitted by bidders in addition to the technical and financial committee recommendations. Commercial potential of this vacant Railway land at/near stations will be leveraged to develop world class stations with no additional funding required from the Railways. The program is expected to generate a surplus in excess of ₹ 10,000 Crore for the Indian Railways which can be invested in other modernization projects. Select high potential stations will be made as iconic stations and will be developed as per highest global standards and design norms.






_ome of the Railway Stations in the Phase 1 of Station Redevelopment Programme_



To maximize commercial potential of the public assets, Indian Railways plans to bid out the projects through a transparent and competitive method. Taking cue from global best practices, Indian Railways has adopted the so called “modified Swiss challenge” methodology for the bidding process.



Indian Railways has reached out to the private developers and investors through road shows in Delhi, Mumbai, Kolkata, and Abu Dhabi to gauge market interest and receive feedback on the bidding process. Railway Board has also engaged with the zonal railways through multiple workshops to accurately assess land availability.



The launch event for the program, conducted at Rail Bhavan and several zonal railway offices was attended by more than 100 developers and other potential bidders who expressed high level of interest in bidding for these stations.



After the first phase, 100+ stations are expected to be launched in Phase 2 and the remaining A1 and A stations will be launched in Phase 3 of this program.



******

Ministry of Railways
08-February, 2017 16:16 IST
*Water Management Policy In Indian Railways *

A draft policy on Water Management in Indian Railways is under consideration, and consultation with other stakeholders is under process. The objective is to improve water use efficiency by setting up Water Recycling Plants, Rain Water Harvesting Plants, Sewage Treatment Plants and Effluent Treatment Plants on railway land. 

This Press Release is based on the information given by the Minister of State for Railways Shri Rajen Gohain in a written reply to a question in Lok Sabha on 08.02.2017 (Wednesday). 

****

Ministry of Railways
08-February, 2017 16:14 IST
*Plantation on Railway Land *

Ministry of Railways finalised a model agreement in consultation with Ministry of Environment, Forests and Climate Change to be entered between Zonal Railways and respective State Forest Department in January 2016 for plantation of trees on Railway land along the railway track and station yards without transferring the ownership of the land in favour of State Forest Department. As per the provisions of the model Agreement, cost of the plantation including its protection and maintenance can be borne by State Forest Department or Railway Administration or can be shared by both. The plantation work on Railway land along the railway track has already been started under this agreement in the States of Punjab (approx. 91000 saplings) and Haryana (approx. 15000 saplings) in the jurisdiction of Northern Railway in the last monsoon season.

This Press Release is based on the information given by the Minister of State for Railways Shri Rajen Gohain in a written reply to a question in Lok Sabha on 08.02.2017 (Wednesday).

*****

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RISING SUN

https://www.worldbank.org/en/news/f...aster-development-indias-new-freight-corridor
Green Signal for Faster Development: India’s New Freight Corridor


Across the world, moving freight by rail is cheaper and greener than sending it by road. But in India, it is slow and unpredictable. And costs are amongst the highest in the world.

Indian Railways has been losing market share to road transportation because of inadequate infrastructure and poor services, exacerbated by the need to fit freight trains into busy passenger service schedules. As a result, most of India’s passengers and the bulk of its freight goes by road. Today, 90 percent of India’s passenger traffic and 65 percent of its freight uses road transportation. And these shares are growing. 

Now, the Indian Railways is building two world-class freight corridors that will transform the way goods are transported along India’s busiest routes. Given India’s energy security issues and escalating concerns about traffic accidents, congestion and the greenhouse gas (GHG) emissions associated with road transport, these efforts will help increase the share of rail transportation in the country.

The dedicated freight-only lines are being built along the four key transportation routes – known as the Golden Quadrilateral – which connect Delhi, Mumbai, Chennai and Kolkata. These corridors carry the country's heaviest rail traffic and are highly congested.

The first dedicated freight corridors (DFC) to be built are the Western (Delhi-Mumbai), and the Eastern Corridors (Ludhiana to Kolkata).

World Bank support

About 2000 km long Eastern Corridor will pass through Uttar Pradesh and Bihar, bringing jobs and much-needed development to some of India’s poorest regions. The World Bank is financing about 1,200 km of the Eastern Dedicated Freight Corridor (Ludhiana - Kolkata) through a series of three projects: Khurja – Kanpur (EDFC I, 390 km); Kanpur – Mughal Sarai (EDFC II, 402 km); and Ludhiana – Khurja (EDFC III, 401 km). At completion, the program is expected to more than double the Indian Railways’ freight carrying capacity along the corridor.

The new electrified freight-only railway lines will allow trains to haul higher loads faster, cheaper, and more reliably than before, enabling the railways to make a quantum leap in their operational performance.

The Railways are using state-of-the-art technology and modern management and procurement approaches on a scale that is unprecedented in independent India. Construction is proceeding in accordance with internationally tendered ‘design and build’ contracts that put greater stress on compliance with schedules and budget than the traditional time and materials contracts used in the sector. For the first time in the country, rails of a quarter kilometer long are being laid using the latest automatic track laying machines. 

The DFC lines are being built for maximum speeds of up to100km/h compared to current average commercial freight speed of about 25 km/h. The lines will also have a carrying capacity of 6,000 to 12,000 gross ton of freight trains at 25-ton axle load at opening, but designed to enable migration to 32.5 ton axle load later on. Apart from a reliable service, which is critical for freight customers, the DFCs will allow much shorter transit times from freight source to destination. And in some cases reduce the delivery time to more than 50 per cent.
Image
" By freeing the freight from the main lines, it will help boost passenger rail service, which will contribute to efficient urbanization within this big corridor, which is really important because we know that urbanization drives poverty alleviation in India "
Benedict L.J. Eijbergen, Program Leader, Economic Integration and Atul Agarwal, Senior Transport Specialist and Task Team Leaders
Image
World Bank

Current Status

All three World Bank projects under the Eastern Dedicated Freight Corridor (EDFC), amounting to US$2.72 billion are at different stages of implementation. Most of the major procurement contracts under EDFC 1 and 2 have already been awarded.

In addition to construction of the freight corridor, the project is also supporting the Dedicated Freight Corridor Corporation of India Ltd (DFCCIL) to strengthen its institutions. This includes research and development, long term commercial and marketing plan, approach to non-discriminatory access, safety on the tracks, locomotives and wagon specifications, pilot projects on energy optimization and freight logistics, and skill enhancement among others. 

Economic Gains

The economic gains being envisaged are also huge. These innovative freight-only corridors will make it much cheaper, faster, and more reliable to move goods between the industrial heartland in the north and ports on the eastern and western coasts.

At present nearly 90 percent of Indian Railway’s freight is dominated by ten bulk commodities. With increase in DFC capacity and a faster and more reliable transit, Indian Railway will have the potential to attract new markets to rail in higher value freight sectors greatly underrepresented in railway freight at the moment. This will catalyze economic development in Uttar Pradesh by driving the establishment of industrial corridors and logistics parks along the route. It is expected that the corridor will make industries more competitive, manufactures will be able to meet the tight delivery schedules demanded by export markets on time, and the Make in India initiative will receive a boost.

The project will benefit the critical power and heavy manufacturing industries in the northern and eastern states through which the corridor passes. These industries rely heavily on the railways to carry their raw materials and take part of their finished and semi-finished goods to both domestic markets as well as to seaports on the eastern seaboard.

By transferring freight to dedicated freight-only lines, congestion on existing railway tracks in the lower Ganges basin will ease, improving passenger rail services. The region is one of India's poorest and most densely populated and its citizens rely heavily on rail transport for affordable travel.

“By freeing the freight from the main lines, it will help boost passenger rail service, which will contribute to efficient urbanization within this big corridor, which is really important because we know that urbanization drives poverty alleviation in India", said Benedict L.J. Eijbergen, Program Leader, Economic Integration, and Atul Agarwal, Senior Transport Specialist and Task Team Leaders for the projects.

A Green Project

The DFC is a green project as by shifting freight from road to rail it will reduce fossil fuel usage and energy consumption in India's transport sector. The corridor will operate entirely through electric locomotives, reducing carbon emissions significantly.

In fact, a carbon footprint analysis conducted by the Indian Railways finds that the DFC will generate 2.25 times less greenhouse gas emissions over a 30-year period compared to business as usual.

The experience gained in implementing a project of such magnitude and complexity will enable the Indian Railways to create one of the largest freight operations in the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Agriculture
09-February, 2017 16:05 IST
*Union Minister of Agriculture & Farmers Welfare delivers the 55th convocation address of IARI *

Students trained in agriculture to come to forefront for bringing Second Green Revolution,: Shri Radha Mohan Singh 

11 varieties of rice, wheat, mustard and pulses released during the year 2016: Union Agriculture Minister 

The Union Minster of Agriculture and Farmers Welfare, Sri Radha Mohan Singh has said that for bringing the second Green Revolution in the country, students trained in agriculture will have to come to forefront and devote their knowledge and skills to agriculture and farmers’ welfare. Shri Radha Mohan Singh stated this on the occasion of 55th Convocation of ICAR-Indian Agricultural Research Institute in New Delhi, today.

Shri Singh said that due to the presence of Pusa Institute in Delhi, there has been continuous development of agriculture in the adjoining states like Punjab, Haryana and Western Uttar Pradesh and due to this reason, two more Indian Agricultural Research Institutes (Assam and Jharkhand) have been opened, through which holistic development of agriculture is taking place in the entire country. Shri Singh said that due to adoption of crop varieties developed by Pusa Institute, meaningful and multiple changes have been observed. Earlier, we were dependent on other countries for food grains, but now we are helping other countries by providing food security. Agriculture Minister applauded the agricultural scientists of the country, particularly the scientists of the institute, for this achievement.

Shri Singh said that with cultivation of wheat varieties developed by Indian Agricultural Research Institute in 10 million hectares, 50 million tonnes of wheat were being produced. The contribution of Basmati rice contributes about 22 thousand crore in agricultural export exchequer of about 1 lakh crore rupees and in this, the contribution of Basmati varieties developed by Pusa Institute is about 90%. 

During 2016, IARI has released 11 varieties of different field crops such as rice, wheat, mustard and pulses. Pusa Double Zero Mustard 31, a canola quality mustard, developed by the institute, is the first variety of high quality in the country having less than 2% Erucic acid and less than 30ppm glucosinolates found in oil-cake, which is conducive for human and animal health. He raised the hope that a state-of-art automated phenomics facility established by IARI would be useful to study the environmental stress. He said that this facility would be used in developing plants from which higher yield could be secured with less use of water and fertilizers.

Shri Singh said that ICAR-Indian Agricultural Research Institute (IARI), Pusa has developed an innovative, eco-friendly and cost-effective wastewater treatment technology through which waste water can be easily made pollution free and useful for irrigation purpose with less than 1% energy and less than 50-60 % investment and operational cost. The Minister expressed that this technology would be effective in checking the shortage of water and pollution of soil, ground water and food due to wastewater in future.

Agriculture Minister said that under the leadership of Hon’ble Prime Minster Sri Narendra Modi, a number of agricultural and farmers’ welfare schemes had been stated to strengthen rural livelihood security besides promotion of food production. Prime Minister Crop Insurance Scheme, Prime Minister Agricultural Irrigation Scheme, Farm Mechanization Mission, National Agricultural Marketing, Rural Storage Scheme and Soil Health Card Scheme, are a few to mention. These schemes would be prove helpful in doubling the income of farmers. At the end, Shri Radha Mohan Singh extended greetings and congratulated the students, parents, teachers and all the people associated with the convocation program.

The Secretary, ICAR, Shri Trilohcan Mohapatra, dignitaries, scientists, students & innovative farmers were present on the occasion.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Electronics & IT 10-February, 2017 16:24 IST
“A Digital Friendly Budget aimed at accelerating India’s Transformation into a Digitally Empowered Society”: Ravi Shankar Prasad 

Digital India initiative of the government of India has transformed the digital profile of India significantly. Some of the key indicators of this are:

· *Phone Users:* From 95 Crore phone users in June 2014, India today has 108 Crore mobile phone users. 


· *Aadhaar Holders:* From 63 Crore Aadhaar holders in 2014, India today has 111 Crore Aadhaar holders. 


· *Investments in Electronic Manufacturing:* Investments in electronic manufacturing which was just Rs. 11,000 Crore in June 2014, has increased to Rs. 1,27,880.

· *Mobile Phone Manufacturing Hub:* From 6 Crore mobile handsets in 2014-15, India’s mobile manufacturing capacity has increased to 11 Crore mobile handsets in 2015-16. With 72 new mobile handset and component manufacturing units set up in last two years, India has emerged as a mobile manufacturing hub.

· *Growth in other areas of Electronic Manufacturing:*


*Item-Production 2014-15-Production 2015-16-Production Growth*

LCD/LED TVs-0.87 crore units-1.2 crore units-38%

Mobile handsets (Nos.)-6 crore units-11 crore units-83%

Mobile handsets-(Value terms)-Rs.18,900 crore-Rs.54,000 crore-185%

LED products-Rs.2,172 crore-Rs.3,590 crore-65%

· *Common Service Centers:* To provide digital services to common people in villages the Common Services Centers were created. In June 2014, only 83,000 such centers were active across the country, which has now increased to 2.05 lakh centers.

· *Bharat Net:* Optical Fibre Network to connect villages of India has seen rapid growth. In June, 2014 only 358 kms of optical fibre was laid. In January, 2017 1.72 lakh kms of optical fiber has been laid across more than 76, 000 Gram Panchayats.

· *MyGov:* A new platform created for participative governance now has over 40 lakh registered users.

· *Jeevan Pramaan Portal:* A new initiative to provide convenience to pension holders was created which now has 56 lakh registered pensioners.

· *Digi Locker:* A new initiative to provide safe online document storage to citizen now has more 42 lakh users. More than 165 Crore digital documents have been issued by the Government in these lockers.

· *Scholarship Portal:* Online scholarship was easily made available to the students. 1.4 Crore students have registered under this.

· *Online Hospital Appointment:* Online appointment services in 60 major hospitals have been started. Total 47 lakh appointments have been taken online.

· *eNAM*: Online National Agriculture Market was created so that farmers can get the best price for their produce. Today more than 8.5 lakh farmers have registered on this portal.

· *Growth in Digital Transactions*: eTaal portal which measures the digital transactions of various eGovernance services has seen a rapid growth:

· In 2013- 66.25 lakh transactions per day

· In 2014- 96.9 lakh transactions per day

· In 2015- 1.85 crore transactions per day

· In 2016- 3 crore transactions per day

· *Computerization of Land Records:* Land records have been computerized in 31 states and Union Territories. Record of Rights (RORs) made online for 22 States/UTs. Bhu-Naksha/ Map digitization done for 15 States/UTs.

· *Digi Dhan Abhiyaan:* To promote digital payments across the country, Digi Dhan Abhiyaan was launched in December, 2016. Under this effort of the Ministry, more than 2 Crore people and 7.18 lakh shopkeepers were trained in digital payments across 5636 blocks of 640 districts.


Taking this pace of digital development the Union Budget 2017 has not only given an impetus to the existing efforts but has clearly outline the roadmap for future of digital development of India. It categorically focused on strengthening digital infrastructure and promoting cashless transactions in the country.


*Shri Ravi Shankar Prasad, *Hon’ble Union Minister of Electronics & Information Technology and Law & Justice, GoI said, “_The budget of Modi government for 2017-18 is historic and unprecedented. This is a budget for bold India, clean India, eager to tap its potential. Based on the pillars of efficiency, transparency and inclusiveness, this is budget for Digital India. Enthused by the historic decisions of the government like transparency in political funding, demonitisation of Rupee and the resultant curb on black economy, the budget for the year 2017-18 is all about Clean India, Energised India and Transformed India._” 


Speaking on the relevance of the Union Budget 2017-18 to Electronics and IT sector, *Shri Ravi Shankar Prasad, *said_, “As India is now on the cusp of a massive digital revolution, promotion of a digital economy is an integral part of Government’s strategy to clean the system and weed out corruption and black money. It has a transformative impact in terms of greater formalisation of the economy and mainstreaming of financial savings into the banking system. This, in turn, is expected to energise private investment in the country through lower cost of credit.” _



_“Digital Economy aims for speed, accountability and transparency. We are also creating an eco-system to make India a global hub for electronics manufacturing. Over 250 investment proposals for electronics manufacturing have been received in the last 2 years, totalling an investment of Rs 1.26 lakh crores. A number of global leaders and mobile manufacturers have set up production facilities in India. A shift to digital payments has huge benefits for the common man. The earlier initiative of our Government to promote financial inclusion and the JAM trinity were important precursors to our current push for digital transactions”, _added *Shri Ravi Shankar Prasad.*



The recently launched *BHIM App* by the Government of India will unleash the power of mobile phones for digital payments and financial inclusion. So far, over 140 lakh people have adopted the BHIM app. The Government will launch two new schemes to promote the usage of BHIM; viz., *Referral Bonus Scheme for individuals *and* a Cashback Scheme for merchants *


*Aadhar Pay*, a merchant version of Aadhaar Enabled Payment System, will also be launched shortly. This will be specifically beneficial for those who do not have debit cards, mobile wallets and mobile phones. A Mission will be set up with a target of 2,500 crore digital transactions for 2017-18 through UPI, USSD, Aadhaar Pay, IMPS and debit cards. Banks have targeted to introduce additional 10 lakh new PoS terminals by March 2017. They will be encouraged to introduce 20 lakh Aadhaar based PoS by September 2017. 


Keeping in view the need to promote cashless transactions, exemption *from BCD, Excise/CV duty *and* SAD* on miniaturized POS card reader for m-POS, micro ATM standards version 1.5.1, Finger Print Readers/Scanners and Iris Scanners been brought down to nil. Simultaneously, exemption is also extended to parts and components for manufacture of such devices, so as to encourage domestic manufacturing of these devices. I am sure you will notice that there are a number of other measures that are aimed at improving the ease of doing business and also for encouraging start ups.


The focus would be on rural and semi urban areas through Post Offices, Fair Price Shops and Banking Correspondents and cooperative sector. Support has been provided for NABARD for computerisation and integration of all 63,000 functional PACS with the Core Banking System of District Central Cooperative Banks. This will be done in 3 years at an estimated cost of Rs 1,900 crores, with financial participation from State Governments. This will ensure seamless flow of credit to small and marginal farmers. The coverage of National Agricultural Market (e-NAM) will be expanded from the current 250 markets to 585 APMCs. Steps would be taken to promote digital payments in petrol pumps, fertilizer depots, municipalities, Block offices, road transport offices, universities, colleges, hospitals and other institutions, such as using the recently launched BHIM App. A proposal to mandate all Government receipts through digital means, beyond a prescribed limit, is under consideration. Further, steps will be taken for linking of individual demat accounts with Aadhaar.


Digital Inclusion remains of central concern to this Government. In order that people in rural areas are able to access quality services, the Government has announced that a *DigiGaon* initiative will be launched in order to provide tele-medicine, education and skills through use of digital technologies. For senior citizens an Aadhar based Smart Card containing health details will be introduced initially on a pilot basis in 15 districts in 2017-18. This week the Cabinet has approved a scheme for digital literacy for 6 crore rural households– Prime Minister Gram Digital Saksharta Abhiyaan PMG*DISHA* which will be strengthened through the network of the Common Service Centre. We expect that this will further open up opportunities for livelihood in digital arena in rural areas. It is to be noted that CSCs have generated employment opportunities for over 5 lakh youth in rural areas.


Government is all set to launch the *SWAYAM *platform with at least 350 online courses will leverage information technology and enable students to virtually attend the courses taught by the best of the faculties present in the country, access high quality reading resources, participate in discussion forums, take tests and earn academic grades. Access to *SWAYAM* will further be widened by linkage with DTH channels, dedicated to education.

The Government of India is planning to introduce a new and restructured Central scheme, namely, Trade Infrastructure for Export Scheme (TIES) will be launched in 2017-18. The allocation for incentive schemes like M-SIPS and EDF exponentially increased to an all time high of Rs 745 crores in 2017-18. Duties have been rationalized which will provide boost to manufacturing of LED lights and solar cells and modules.


Commenting on the tax proposals, Hon’ble minister said, _“The thrust of my tax proposals in this Budget is stimulating growth, relief to middle class, affordable housing, curbing black money, promoting digital economy, transparency of political funding and simplification of tax administration. Besides, reduction in income tax for smaller companies with annual turnover upto Rs 50 crore to 25% will make our MSME sector more competitive as compared to large companies”._



Cyber Security being very critical for safeguarding the integrity and stability of the financial sector and one of the major factors behind the Digital drive, the government is setting up a *Computer Emergency Response Team for the Financial Sector (CERT-Fin)*. This entity will work in close coordination with all financial sector regulators and other stakeholders.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Railways
10-February, 2017 18:21 IST
*World’s Oldest Working Steam Engine ‘Fairy Queen’ Ready to Haul Heritage Train Once Again *

The ‘Fairy Queen’, the oldest surviving functional steam engine in the world is once again ready in this season to haul a heritage train from National Capital Delhi to Rewari, Haryana after a gap of 5 years. This train, which is a great attraction among steam engine lovers across the globe, will run between Delhi Cantt. Station and Rewari from tomorrow i.e. 11th February 2017 for a single day trip.










_Fairy Queen locomotive_








*Fairy Queen Time Table to be run tomorrow i.e. 11 Feb 2017*









_Fairy Queen locomotive_


The locomotive was constructed by Kitson, Thompson and Hewitson at Leeds, in England, in 1855, and reached Kolkata, then known as Calcutta, in the same year. On arrival, it was given fleet number "22" by its owner, the East Indian Railway Company, not receiving a name until 1895. Initially, the 5 ft 6 in (1,676 mm) gauge locomotive was used to haul light mail trains in West Bengal, operating between Howrah and Raniganj, and during the Indian Rebellion of 1857 hauled troop trains. It was later consigned to line construction duty in Bihar, where it served until 1909.







_Fairy Queen locomotive_


It was restored and given a special spot in the newly built National Rail Museum at Chanakyapuri, in New Delhi which was opened to public 40 years back on 1st February, 1977. The locomotive was restored to full working order in 1997, in preparation for its first mainline journey in 88 years and its return to commercial service on 18 July. It was certified by the Guinness Book of Records in 1998 as the world's oldest steam locomotive in regular operation. The following year, the train received a National Tourism Award for the most innovative and unique tourism project from Atal Bihari Vajpayee, the then Prime Minister of India.

***

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

Let down: A chilli farmer with his stock at Enumamula agriculture market in Warangal on Friday. | Photo Credit:  ; - M_Murali


The chilli that commanded ₹11,000 per quintal last month is now getting only ₹6,000

The State government discouraged farmers from cultivating cotton stating that pulses would command a good price. But dal and other pulses, which earned ₹7,500 per quintal last year, were being bought at ₹4,300 per quintal now. Instead of guiding the farmers, the government misled them.


----------



## kadamba-warrior

Hindustani78 said:


> Let down: A chilli farmer with his stock at Enumamula agriculture market in Warangal on Friday. | Photo Credit:  ; - M_Murali
> 
> 
> The chilli that commanded ₹11,000 per quintal last month is now getting only ₹6,000
> 
> The State government discouraged farmers from cultivating cotton stating that pulses would command a good price. But dal and other pulses, which earned ₹7,500 per quintal last year, were being bought at ₹4,300 per quintal now. Instead of guiding the farmers, the government misled them.




Mate, I really love your contributions, but don't you think you are sometimes simply flooding an important thread for India's economic new update thread with some really trivial stuff like this? How critical is this piece of news for India's economy?

I know I can ignore you and carry on but I know you are an active contributor and some of your updates are really informative/interesting.


----------



## Hindustani78

kadamba-warrior said:


> Mate, I really love your contributions, but don't you think you are sometimes simply flooding an important thread for India's economic new update thread with some really trivial stuff like this? How critical is this piece of news for India's economy?
> 
> I know I can ignore you and carry on but I know you are an active contributor and some of your updates are really informative/interesting.



This is very important to know regarding the International price , how much Indian farmers are getting ? Dont you think ?




''
Bleak outlook: Mounds of turmeric put up for sale at the marketyard in Nizamabad. | Photo Credit: K_V_ RAMANA


The price varies between ₹7,500 and ₹8,200 per quintal, depending on the quality and national market situation as it is traded through the e-National Agriculture Marketing system.

However, farmers who are bringing the crop to the market yard are of the opinion that it would be profitable for them only if the price is not less than ₹15,000 per quintal.

“This year turmeric has been planted in a little over 30,000 acres in the district, which is one of the important crop growing areas in the country. We expect at least 80,000 metric tonne crop will come to the market. Because of want of water in the previous two years farmers did not plant the crop,” said Deputy Director of Horticulture Sunanda.


----------



## kadamba-warrior

kadamba-warrior said:


> Mate, I really love your contributions, but don't you think you are sometimes simply flooding an important thread for India's economic new update thread with some really trivial stuff like this? How critical is this piece of news for India's economy?
> 
> I know I can ignore you and carry on but I know you are an active contributor and some of your updates are really informative/interesting.





Hindustani78 said:


> This is very important to know regarding the International price , how much Indian farmers are getting ? Dont you think ?



Please do carry on, Sir.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Agriculture
13-February, 2017 17:20 IST
*Shri Radha Mohan Singh inaugurates Indian Seed Congress – 2017 in Kolkata *



*Availability of certified/quality seeds increased in the country due to the policy initiatives of the government: Agriculture Minister*

*Besides vegetables, there is great potentiality to export hybrid maize, paddy, pearl millet and cotton seeds to SEI & African countries: Shri Singh*

*Indian seed industry has the potential to become a major industry to supply quality seeds in global markets: Shri Singh*


The Union Minister of Agriculture and Farmers Welfare, Shri Radha Mohan Singh today spoke about National Farmer Policy of the Union Government and said that the objective of this policy is to accelerate agricultural output, develop infrastructural facilities in the villages, promote value addition, expedite the growth of agro-business, create employment in the rural areas, ensuring better livelihood status of the farmers and agriculture workers and their families, discourage migration to urban areas and face the challenges emerging out of economic liberalization and globalization. Shri Radha Mohan Singh stated this on the inaugural function of Indian Seed Congress – 2017, in Kolkata today. The theme of Seed Congress is “Seed of Joy” which is very much in line with vision of this government to bring happiness and prosperity in the lives of farmers by doubling their farm income by 2022.

Speaking on this occasion, Shri Singh said that on account of the strategic measures of this government, there has been enhancement in the availability of certified/quality seeds. The availability of certified / quality seeds in the country has increased from less than 40 lakh quintal during decade of 60 to 370 lakh quintal in 2015-16. Shri Singh further said that the Department of Agriculture, Cooperation & Farmers Welfare has asked the State Governments to prepare variety wise seed rolling plants to meet year wise, season wise requirements of quality seeds. This seed rolling plant will fulfil the double purpose of improving the Seed replacement rate along with Variety replacement rate so that sustainable agricultural production and productivity could be ensured.

Agriculture Minister further said that Indian Seed Market is growing fast and during the recent past, hybrid seed market of vegetables and cereals has shown remarkable growth. Shri Singh was of the view that Indian Seed Industry can emerge as a prominent industry for supplying seeds in international markets. India has great potentiality to produce hybrid seeds specially costly vegetable seeds on cheap rates as compared to the seeds of the other countries. Apart from vegetables, the hybrid seeds of maize, paddy, pearl millet and cotton may be exported to SEI and African countries in magnitude.

Shri Singh further added that the Ministry of Agriculture & Farmers Welfare is continuously attempting to streamline the regulatory framework in order to make it transparent, substantial and progressive. The Minister assured the representatives present that Central Government is making all out efforts to help them to grow even more, both domestically and in the international arena.

Shri Singh on this juncture said that under the able guidance of Hon’ble Prime Minister, Shri Narendra Modi, a number of schemes have been initiated. Pradhan Mantri Gramin Sadak Yojana, Pradhan Mantri Krishi Sinchai Yojana, Pradhan Mantri Fasal Bima Yojana, Pradhan Mantri Krishi Vikas Yojana, Paramparagat Krishi Vikas Yojana, Soil Health Scheme, Neem Coated Urea and E-National Agriculture Mandi Scheme’s aim at to bring improvement in crop productivity as well as income of the farmers.

Shri Radha Mohan Singh said that the opportunities of employment have been created for the skilled men and women and the girls in the field of agriware housing, cold chain, supply chain, dairy, poultry, meat, fisheries, horticulture, agriculture mechanization as well as micro irrigation. Skill India Mission is being implemented for imparting opportunities as well as skills to the rural youth in rural areas. 

Agriculture Minister placed emphasis on 7 points programmes laid down by Hon’ble Prime Minister, Shri Narendra Modi to make the income of the farmers double. The details thereof are as follow:

• Big focus on irrigation with large budgets, with the aim of “per drop-more crop”

• Provision of quality seeds and nutrients based on soil health of each field

• Large investments in warehousing and cold chains to prevent post-harvest crop losses

• Promotion of value addition through food processing

• Creation of a national farm market, removing distortions and e-platform across 585 stations

• Introduction of a new crop insurance scheme to mitigate risks at affordable cost

• Promotion of ancillary activities like poultry, beekeeping and fisheries.



*****

The Union Minister for Agriculture and Farmers Welfare, Shri Radha Mohan Singh visiting after inaugurating the Indian Seed Congress – 2017, in Kolkata on February 13, 2017.





The Union Minister for Agriculture and Farmers Welfare, Shri Radha Mohan Singh laying the foundation stone of the Krishi Vigyan Kendra, at Barrackpore, Kolkata on February 13, 2017.


----------



## Hindustani78

Cabinet
15-February, 2017 19:58 IST
*Cabinet approves Establishment of Food Legumes Research Platform (FLRP) at Amlaha, Sehore, Madhya Pradesh with Satellite Hubs in West Bengal and Rajasthan by International Center for Agricultural Research in Dry Areas (ICARDA)

*

The Union Cabinet chaired by the Prime Minister Shri Narendra Modi has approved: 

(i) the Establishment of Food Legumes Research Platform (FLRP) at Amlaha, Sehore, Madhya Pradesh with Satellite Hubs in West Bengal (for pulses) and Rajasthan (for Natural Resource Management) by ICARDA in the second phase; by International Center for Agricultural Research in Dry Areas (ICARDA);



(ii) Signing of lease deed with State Government of Madhya Pradesh for the land provided by them (70.99 hectares, 175.42 acre) at Amlaha Farm, Sehore on land rent of Rs. 1 per acre per year for 30 years on lease and to further lease it to ICARDA to establish the FLRP at Madhya Pradesh;


(iii) ‘In principle’ approval of the Cabinet for conferring on the Food Legume Research Platform of ICARDA an international status as contemplated in Clause 3 of the United Nations (Privileges and Immunities) Act, 1947.



(iv) Authorizing the Department of Agricultural Research (DARE) on behalf of Government of India in all matters regarding establishment of the Platform.


(v) Authorizing the Ministry of Agriculture to carry out technical modifications in the Supplementary Agreement signed between ICAR and ICARDA relating to establishment of FLRP, if required.



The establishment of FLRP in India will enable India to harness the best of international science in meeting the emerging food security challenges. India would be able to rapidly and effectively absorb the research output achieved in the country by FLRP. A major international R&D institution will make India an even bigger center for agricultural research in the world and this in turn, will attract further research & development investment in the country. 

This is a research set up by an international organization. ICARDA has a good track record of innovation, as in climate resilient technologies including suitable food legume varieties for dry-land production systems. ICARDA will carry out research through a multi-disciplinary team of scientists for enhancing productivity of crops range-land and livestock. This platform will contribute significantly towards reducing poverty, improving food security, improving nutrition and health, and sustaining the natural resource base. 

The research output would benefit farmers of all regions, whether big, small or marginal; and as technologies developed would be eligible for use by all farmers, the project is equitable and inclusive.



*******

Ministry of Agriculture
15-February, 2017 17:23 IST
*Total foodgrains production in the country is estimated at record 271.98 MT *

Total production of Rice is estimated at record 108.86 mt

*Production of Wheat, estimated at 96.64 million tonnes is also a record*



*Production of Coarse Cereals estimated at a new record level of 44.34 million tonnes*



*Total production of pulses during 2016-17 is estimated at record 22.14 million tonnes*



* Total Oilseeds production in the country is estimated at record level of 33.60 million tonnes*



*2nd Advance Estimates of production of major crops for 2016-17 released*



The 2nd Advance Estimates of production of major crops for 2016-17 have been released by the Department of Agriculture, Cooperation and Farmers Welfare on 15th February, 2017. The assessment of production of different crops is based on the feedback received from States and validated with information available from other sources.


2. As per 2nd Advance Estimates, the estimated production of major crops during 2016-17 is as under:


Ø *Foodgrains * – 271.98 million tonnes (record)

· Rice – 108.86 million tonnes (record)

· Wheat – 96.64 million tonnes (record)

· Coarse Cereals – 44.34 million tonnes (record)

· Maize – 26.15 million tonnes (record)

· Pulses – 22.14 million tonnes (record)

· Gram – 9.12 million tonnes

· Tur – 4.23 million tonnes (record)

· Urad – 2.89 million tonnes (record)

Ø *Oilseeds * – 33.60 million tonnes (record)

· Soyabean – 14.13 million tonnes

· Groundnut – 8.47 million tonnes

· Castorseed – 1.74 million tonnes

Ø *Cotton* – 32.51 million bales (of 170 kg each)

Ø *Sugarcane *– 309.98 million tonnes

3. As a result of very good rainfall during monsoon 2016 and various policy initiatives taken by the Government, the country has witnessed record foodgrain production in the current year. As per Second Advance Estimates for 2016-17, total *Foodgrain *production in the country is estimated at 271.98 million tonnes which is higher by 6.94 million tonnes than the previous record production of Foodgrain of 265.04 million tonnes achieved during 2013-14. The current year’s production is also higher by 14.97 million tonnes than the previous five years’ (2011-12 to 2015-16) average production of Foodgrains. The current year’s production is significantly higher by 20.41 million tonnes than the last year’s foodgrain production.

4. Total production of *Rice* is estimated at record 108.86 million tonnes which is also a new record. This year’s Rice production is higher by 2.21 million tonnes than previous record production of 106.65 million tonnes achieved during 2013-14. It is also higher by 3.44 million tonnes than the five years’ average Rice production of 105.42 million tonnes. Production of rice has increased significantly by 4.45 million tonnes than the production of 104.41 million tonnes during 2015-16. 

5. Production of *Wheat*, estimated at 96.64 million tonnes is also a record. This year’s wheat production is higher than the previous record production of 95.85 million tonnes achieved during 2013-14. Production of Wheat during 2016-17 is also higher by 4.03 million tonnes than the average wheat production. The current year’s production is higher by 4.36 million tonnes as compared to Wheat production of 92.29 million tonnes achieved during 2015-16.

6. Production of *Coarse Cereals* estimated at a new record level of 44.34 million tonnes is higher than the average production by 3.00 million tonnes. It is higher than the previous record production of 43.40 million tonnes achieved during 2010-11 by 0.94 million tonnes. Current year’s production it is also higher by 5.82 million tonnes as compared to their production of 38.52 million tonnes achieved during 2015-16. 

7. As a result of significant increase in the area coverage and productivity of all major *Pulses*, total production of pulses during 2016-17 is estimated at 22.14 million tonnes which is higher by 2.89 million tonnes than the previous record production of 19.25 million tonnes achieved during 2013-14. Production of Pulses during 2016-17 is also higher by 4.50 million tonnes than their Five years’ average production. Current year’s production is higher by 5.79 million tonnes than the previous year’s production of 16.35 million tonnes. 

8. With an increase of 8.35 million tonnes over the previous year, total *Oilseeds *production in the country is estimated at record level of 33.60 million tonnes. It is higher by 0.85 million tonnes than the previous record production of 32.75 million tonnes achieved during 2013-14. The production of Oilseeds during 2016-17 is also higher by 4.34 million tonnes than the five year’s average Oilseeds production. The current year’s production is significantly higher than the production of 25.25 million tonnes during 2015-16.


9. Production of *Sugarcane* is estimated at 309.98 million tonnes which is lower by 38.46 million tonnes than the last year’s production of 348.45 million tonnes.

10. Despite lower area coverage during 2016-17, higher productivity of *Cotton* has resulted into higher production of 32.51 million bales (of 170 kg each) as compared to 30.01 million bales during 2015-16.

11. Production of *Jute & Mesta* estimated at 10.06 million bales (of 180 kg each) is marginally lower than their production of 10.52 million bales during the last year.

****

Ministry of Consumer Affairs, Food & Public Distribution
15-February, 2017 16:04 IST
*330 lakh MT of wheat to be procured during Rabi Marketing Season 2017-18 *

In the conference of the Food Secretaries of the States held here under the Chairpersonship of Ms. Preeti Sudan, Secretary, the Department of Food & Public Distribution, Government of India, the prospects of production of wheat and procurement estimate for Rabi Marketing Season* (*RMS) 2017-18 were discussed.

In consultation with the States, it was decided to procure 330.00 lakh MT of wheat during RMS 2017-18, which is considerably more in comparison with the last season actual procurement of 229.61 lakh MT.

In the Conference, the estimate for procurement of paddy grown in Rabi/ Winter/ Summer crop of Kharif Marketing Season 2016-17 for various States were also done in terms of rice. The estimate is 50 lakh MT with State-wise break-up given below. This estimate is over and above the estimate of 330 lakh MT set for Kharif crop of paddy for KMS 2016-17, for which the procurement operations are going on and the paddy procurement in KMS 2016-17 in terms of rice has already reached to the level of 292.31 lakh MT as reported on 15.02.2017, which is nearly 28 lakh MT higher than the procurement of 264.53lakh MT by the corresponding date in previous year, i.e., KMS 2015-16.

**********

Ministry of Commerce & Industry
15-February, 2017 17:49 IST
*INDIA’S FOREIGN TRADE: January, 2017 *



*I. MERCHANDISE TRADE *

*EXPORTS (including re-exports) *

In consonance with the revival exhibited by exports in the last four months, during January,2017 exports continue to show a positive growth of 4.32 per cent in dollar terms (valued at US$ 22115.03 million) and 5.61 per cent in Rupee terms (valued at Rs. 150559.98 crore) as compared to US$ 21199.02 million (Rs. 142568.31 crore) during January,2016.

Cumulative value of exports for the period April-January 2016-17 was US$ 220922.78 million (Rs. 1484473.55 crore) as against US$ 218532.64 million (Rs. 1420572.68 crore) registering a positive growth of 1.09 per cent in Dollar terms and positive growth of 4.50 per cent in Rupee terms over the same period last year.

Non-petroleum exports in January 2017 were valued at US$ 19422.86 million against US$ 19111.38 million in January 2016, an increase of 1.6 %. Non-petroleum exports during April - January 2016-17 were valued at US$ 196254.10 million as compared to US$ 192071.50 million for the corresponding period in 2016, an increase of 2.2%.

The growth in exports is positive for USA (2.63%),EU(5.47%) and Japan(13.43%) but China has exhibited negative growth of (-1.51%) for November 2016 over the corresponding period of previous year as per latest WTO statistics.

*IMPORTS *

Imports during January 2017 were valued at US$ 31955.94 million (Rs. 217557.32 crore) which was 10.70 per cent higher in Dollar terms and 12.07 per cent higher in Rupee terms over the level of imports valued at US$ 28866.53 million (Rs. 194134.02 crore) in January, 2016. Cumulative value of imports for the period April-January 2016-17 was US$ 307311.86 million (Rs. 2065656.42 crore) as against US$ 326277.38 million (Rs. 2120158.57 crore) registering a negative growth of 5.81 per cent in Dollar terms and 2.57 per cent in Rupee terms over the same period last year.

*CRUDE OIL AND NON-OIL IMPORTS: *

Oil imports during January, 2017 were valued at US$ 8140.83 million which was 61.07 percent higher than oil imports valued at US$ 5054.29 million in January 2016. Oil imports during April-January, 2016-17 were valued at US$ 69062.66 million which was 5.81 per cent lower than the oil imports of US$ 73321.66 million in the corresponding period last year.

Non-oil imports during January, 2017 were estimated at US$ 23815.11 million which was 0.01 per cent higher than non-oil imports of US$ 23812.24 million in January, 2016. Non-oil imports during April-January 2016-17 were valued at US$ 238249.20 million which was 5.81 per cent lower than the level of such imports valued at US$ 252955.72 million in April-January, 2015-16. 

*II. TRADE IN SERVICES (for December, 2016, as per the RBI Press Release dated 15th February 2017) *

*EXPORTS (Receipts) *

Exports during December 2016 were valued at US$ 13804 Million (Rs. 93729.71 Crore) registering a positive growth of 3.49 per cent in dollar terms as compared to positive growth of 1.72 per cent during November 2016 (as per RBI’s Press Release for the respective months).

*IMPORTS (Payments) *

Imports during December 2016 were valued at US$ 8294 Million (Rs. 56316.59 Crore) registering a negative growth of 0.35 per cent in dollar terms as compared to positive growth of 8.37 per cent during November 2016 (as per RBI’s Press Release for the respective months).

*III.TRADE BALANCE *

*MERCHANDISE*: The trade deficit for April-January, 2016-17 was estimated at US$ 86389.08 million which was 19.82% lower than the deficit of US$ 107744.74 million during April-January, 2015-16.

*SERVICES*: As per RBI’s Press Release dated 15th February 2017, the trade balance in Services (i.e. net export of Services) for December, 2016 was estimated at US$ 5510 million. The net export of services for April- December, 2016-17 was estimated at US$ 48316 million which is lower than net export of services of US$ 53557 million during April- December, 2015-16. (The data for April-December 2015-16 and 2016-17 has been derived by adding April-December month wise QE data of RBI Press Release).

*OVERALL TRADE BALANCE: *Overall the trade balance has improved. Taking merchandise and services together, overall trade deficit for April- January 2016-17 is estimated at US$ 38073.08 million which is 29.7 percent lower in Dollar terms than the level of US$ 54187.74 million during April-January 2015-16. (Services data pertains to April-December 2016-17 as December 2016 is the latest data available as per RBI’s Press Release dated 15th February 2017)

*…*


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Agriculture
16-February, 2017 16:01 IST
*Estimated production of major livestock products based on Integrated sample survey 2016-17 rainy season (July-October 2016) *

The Integrated Sample Survey is a regular sample survey under taken on a general principle of 15% sample basis across the country. The sample Villages/Urban wards are selected from the entire rural and urban areas of States/UTs and the survey is conduct by the States/UTs in three seasons. The list of latest Livestock Census villages constitutes the sampling frame. As per general principle, for the estimation of livestock numbers, 15% (5% for each season) of the villages/urban wards will be selected in the form of two independent sub-samples in a State for complete enumeration of livestock and poultry population by using Simple Random Sampling Without Replacement (SRSWOR). Subsequently, 5 samples will be selected from each of the sub-sample to carry out detailed survey for the estimation of yield rates. The number of sample will increase or decrease according to the number of villages in each district.

*2. Period of Survey: *The Survey period for rainy season was *1st July, 2016 to 31st October, 2016*.

*3. Key Findings: *The key finding of the survey is summarised as under*:*

*3.1 Milk Production: *The total milk production has increased from 52.21 Million Tonnes during 2015-16 (Rainy) to 54.50 Million Tonnes during 2016-17 (Rainy) registering a growth 4.38%. As against the targeted production of 163.74 Million Tonnes during 2016-17, the total estimated production in two seasons, summer and rainy, is 105.42 Million Tonnes showing an achievement of 64.38%. Further, as compared to previous year’s (2015-16) rainy estimates, the average milk yield per day has marginally improved for indigenous category of cows and buffaloes. The average yield rates of exotic and crossbred cows are estimated to be as 10.85Kgs and 7.40Kgs per animal per day respectively and the average yield rates of indigenous and non-descript cows are estimated to be as 3.56 Kgs and 2.29 Kgs per animals per day. The average yield rates of indigenous and non-descript buffaloes are estimated to be as 5.86Kgs and 4.04Kgs per animals per day respectively.


The first five highest milk producing States are Uttar Pradesh, Rajasthan, Madhya Pradesh, Gujarat and Andhra Pradesh during the Rainy Season.



*3.2 Egg Production: *The total egg production has increased from 27.33 Billion during 2015-16 (Rainy) to 29.09 Billion during 2016-17 (Rainy) registering a growth 6.42%. As against the targeted production of 87.05 Billions of eggs during 2016-17, the total estimated production in two seasons, summer and rainy, is 55.11 Billion showing an achievement of 63.31%. The production of egg is largely contributed by commercial poultry farms with nearly 75.75% and remaining production is from household/backyard poultry. The first five highest eggs producing States are Tamil Nadu, Andhra Pradesh, Telangana , West Bengal & Haryana during the Rainy Season. 

*3.3 Meat Production:* The total meat production has increased from 2.24 Million Tonnes during 2015-16 (Rainy) to *2.43 Million Tonnes during 2016-17 (Rainy) registering a growth 8.74%. As against the targeted production of 7.37 Million Tonnes during 2016-17*, the total estimated production in two seasons, summer and rainy, is 4.67 Million Tonnes showing an achievement of 63.28%. Nearly, 47.86% of the meat production is contributed by poultry and 20.11% is from buffaloes. The first five highest Meat producing States are Uttar Pradesh, Maharashtra, West Bengal, Andhra Pradesh, & Telangana during the Rainy Season.


*3.4 Wool Production:* The total wool production has decreased from 5.91 Million Kgs during 2015-16 (Rainy) to 5.78 Million Kgs during 2016-17 (Rainy), a decline of 2.16%. As against the targeted production of 44.07 Million Kgs during 2016-17, the total estimated production in two seasons, summer and rainy, is 20.66 Million Kgs showing an achievement of 46.89%. The first five highest Wool producing States are Karnataka, Gujarat, Maharashtra, Himachal Pradesh, & Jammu & Kashmir during the Rainy Season.

***


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Steel17-February, 2017 15:52 IST
Steel Industry Need to Meet Entire Domestic Demand of High-Grade Automotive Steel, Electrical Steel and Special Steels from Domestic Production, Says Chaudhary Birender Singh Addressing ‘Make In Steel’ Conference 



*Following is the text of the address by Steel Minister Chaudhary Birender Singh at the ‘Make in Steel’ Conference in New Delhi today:*



“Dr. Aruna Sharma, Secretary, Steel

Shri P.K.Singh, Chairman, SAIL

Shri Prashant Ruia, MD, Essar

Madam Rita Singh, CMD, MESCO Steel

Distinguished delegates

Friends from the Media

Ladies & Gentlemen;


I am glad to be here at this conference on a very relevant theme- *‘Make in Steel’.* My compliments to the organisers for choosing this topic for the conference.


It has been over six months since I took over as Steel Minister. I have met different stakeholders and visited steel plants and mines. I have come to the conclusion that *steel industry is a vibrant and dynamic industry *where *employees work hard round the clock* to produce steel which is the *building block for a strong* *economy*.



*International linkages for raw materials and markets *make the* industry dependent on changing trends in world steel market. *


Steel industry is important for the country because it has *one of the highest economic linkages in overall GDP*. Steel has an* output-multiplier effect of around 1.4 times on GDP*, so if steel industry grows by 1 per cent, its proportionate impact on GDP would be 1.4 %.



*Employment-multiplier effect of steel is around 7 times, *that is, with increase in output, steel industry has the potential to create 7 times the job opportunities, in upward and downward industries.



*In 2016, India retained its position as the fastest growing major steel economy in the world*. We are all proud of it, and we are confident that India would continue to lead the growth trend in world steel industry. All of us will have to work together for it.



*In my view, there are five important thrust areas we need to focus on *and to make it easy to remember,* we have coined an acronym ‘PRIDE’ that aptly sums up the way forward for the steel industry. *


*P stands for production & productivity *


*R for Research & Development *


*I for Indian-made steel *


*D for Demand of Steel *


*E for excellence in quality *


Each of these areas is important from the perspective of ‘*Make in Steel’*, which I understand as *maximising* *usage of steel in different segments of industry. *


I would go one step further and add another element to the theme, which is *‘Why Steel’*. We need to ask this question to ourselves and then convince the potential customers about the advantages of using steel. Our message will be clear when we are ourselves clear about what we want to achieve.


Steel industry needs to join the drive to *demonstrate* *benefits of steel. *Through* Life Cycle Analysis*, we need to showcase that steel structures are highly *cost-effective *and have* shorter lead time *for erection. Steel has greater *durability* with high design comfort.


At Ministry level, we have directed all concerned to utilize every possible opportunity *to showcase prototypes* *and exhibits of steel *for this purpose.


We must use all *marketing, branding avenues to* *push this message*. That is the only way* to meet the challenge of product substitution by aluminium, concrete, plastic, glass etc. *


As far as the first letter P in PRIDE is concerned, India is on its way to become world’s second largest steel producer. 


*The gap between India and Japan was 16 million tonnes in 2015, which has come down to 9 million tonnes in 2016. *


*India’s share in global steel production was 5.5 % in 2015, which has increased to 5.9 % in 2016*. So as far as production of steel is concerned, we are on the right path.


In *draft National Steel Policy* that was put up in public domain recently, we aim to *more than double the* *capacity to 300 million tonnes. *That means an* investment to the tune of Rs. 10 lakh crore*. 


We definitely need to create demand in line with the planned increase in capacities. Our target is to increase *per capita steel consumption to 160 kilogram. *


We should work towards *meeting the entire domestic* *demand of high-grade automotive steel, electrical steel and special steels from domestic production. *These products constitute a major portion of the steel imports in India.


We are examining the feasibility of *setting up scrap-based steel plants *in India. These will be on the lines of *‘Melt & Manufacture’ steel technology in USA. *


Scrap-based steel plants are *environment-friendly,* *energy-efficient and cost-effective. *These will have the capability to produce *special high-quality steels, a* *pre-requisite for Make in Steel. *


I would like you to deliberate on the *cost-benefit* *analysis of setting up scrap based steel plants in North and West India. *


These regions are important from the perspective of *scrap-availability and steel import *hubs.


MSTC-Mahindra Intertrade state-of-the-art *Auto Shredding Plant is likely to be functional in 2018. *



Indian market has huge potential for auto-shredding. As per reports, there are *more than 7 lakh cars and over* *4 lakh trucks and buses which have reached end-of-life stage*.* By 2025, around 28 lakh cars and 12 lakh trucks and buses will reach their end-of-life stage. *


*India imports around 6 million tonnes of scrap steel every year and is the second largest importer of scrap after Turkey. By 2025, we will be able to generate 7.5 million tonnes of scrap every year. *


So far as *productivity* is concerned, we are *lagging* *behind the international benchmarks *of performance. At country level, PSUs need to catch up with the productivity and efficiency levels achieved by Private steel companies.


At international level, all Indian steel companies need to aim high and work towards achieving international levels.


*Research & Development in Indian Steel industry is dismal*. Whatever little R&D is being done is* scattered and isolated*. At one hand, there is* overlapping & duplication of research efforts*, at the other, *no research is being done on future* *requirements of the industry*.* We are happy and contented with token R&D here and there. *


I went to Luxembourg last year and was apprised that they are trying to *explore for mineral resources in space.*


*If a small country like Luxembourg can dream that big, what stops us *from aiming high and working on *out-of-the-box solutions and technologies for* *steel making using indigenous resources*.


We are still dependent on imported raw material and high-end steel products. We have the potential to *enhance usage of domestic coking coal by setting up more coal washeries*,


we are *capable of producing auto-grade, defence-grade and other special steels in India. *What we need to do is to *push ourselves and to come out of our comfort zones*. Then and then only can we be self-sufficient and strong.


We are trying to *bring together all R&D efforts* *under one umbrella of SRTMI (Steel Research & Technology Mission of India) with public-private partnership. *


Ministry of Steel is in *constant touch with different* *user ministries to ensure that steel-intensive structures are promoted through regulatory, advisory and other measures. *We are in the process of talking to *hill states to increase use of crash* *barriers to minimize fatalities *due to road accidents on hills. *Rural Development Ministry has already* *recommended use of steel-intensive structures *in rural housing.


We are trying that *“Indian Made Steel” can be defined in the light of existing Public Procurement Bill.*


This will provide for *mandatory procurement from* *domestic bidders on the grounds of promoting domestic industry*. Basically the aim is* to emphasize lower life cycle costing while evaluating projects, rather than just looking at the upfront cost alone. *


*Demand of steel is most important factor from the Make in Steel angle*. I am happy that you have devoted most part of the conference to this aspect. There is *no* *dearth of potential for steel demand. You name a core sector and steel is an integral part of it*. The need of the hour is to channelize our resources in harnessing this demand.


*At Ministry level, we are constantly working to think of and work on ways for increasing steel demand in India*.


We had the meeting of *newly constituted Steel Consumer Council last month*, in which concrete feedback has come from different stakeholders. We invited *suggestions on increasing steel consumption in India on MyGov platform *and Ministry is working on implementable suggestions.


We have *constituted four task forces and* *committees of experts and users of steel to formulate strategies to increase steel consumption in India.*


The importance that we are giving to this area can be gauged from the fact that *we discussed ways and* *means to increase steel demand in Parliamentary Consultative Committee and urged the members to use their good offices to propagate the message. *


We all know that *a record allocation of around Rs. 4* *lakh crore *has been made for* infrastructure sector in the recent budget*.


Focus on areas such as *ports, roads, affordable* *housing, physical infrastructure *should provide the steel sector necessary impetus to meet its growth targets.


The budget has given *infrastructure status to* *housing and enhanced budget for housing, *which is expected to revive domestic steel demand as it will push up demand for construction grade steel particularly those for roofing purposes.


At present *around 40 % steel consumption is from* *construction and infrastructure sectors, and we want to take it to 60 percent in long-term. *


In the budget, the Government has waived basic custom duty on nickel and reduced custom duty on specific-use grades of hot-rolled and cold rolled steel coils. The decision to cut down customs duty to on LNG (liquefied natural gas) will boost domestic steel companies that rely on imports to run gas-based steel plants.


All these decisions will go a long way in ensuring that Make in Steel drive is successful in India.


Lastly, all these efforts will mean nothing, if we are not able to produce *steel of high quality*. *If we want to* *compete at international level, we will have to perform as per international benchmarks of efficiency and quality. *


*It is my firm belief that Indian steel industry needs to move to a 100 % quality regime, for health and safety of end users. *That is why we are* going ahead with making BIS certification essential for most of the products. *


All the measures we discussed will have to be taken as a part of comprehensive strategy to generate steel demand in the country.


*I am sure you will all use PRIDE as your guiding principle for Make in Steel Roadmap for the industry. *


My best wishes for the Conference.”


YSK/Uma


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.thehindu.com/news/nation...ision-to-tap-solar-energy/article17314566.ece

* The plan is to install solar panels along the length of the platform roof *
As part of the Indian Railways current drive to tap alternative form of energy to go green, the Mysuru division of the South Western Railway (SWR) will soon have about 20 railway stations fuelled by solar energy. The plan is to install solar panels along the length of the platform roof at these stations which are in the process of being identified and this will help reduce dependence on the local electricity supply companies. The move will entail considerable savings on power bills besides taking giant strides in being eco-friendly.

Atul Gupta, Divisional Railway Manager, told _The Hindu_ that Mysuru division shells out nearly ₹90 lakh per annum towards power bill and with the installation of the roof top solar panels on platforms at least 25% per cent of the power charges could be saved. “Besides cost savings, it will reduce dependence on local power supply companies who can divert power thus saved to industries or domestic consumption. Once we are self-sufficient in power, we will be off the grid to a large extent resulting in reduction of load on them,” Mr. Gupta said.

The work on installation of solar panels on platform roofs at Mysuru and Hassan will be taken up in due course but the remaining stations are in the process of being identified depending on their geographical locations, solar energy potential, and requirements. This is part of the ongoing drive across Indian Railways to tap alternative forms of power and reduce dependence on conventional power generated from coal and hydro, Mr. Gupta added.

Senior Divisional Electrical Engineer Vishwanathan explained that an MoU has been signed with private companies to install, maintain and operate the solar panels at Mysuru and Hassan stations and will be completed by 2017-18. “The remaining stations are in the process of being identified but the project will be completed within the next two years,” he added.

As per the plans, solar panels of 100 kV capacity each will be installed at Mysuru and Hassan and each station is expected to generate about 800 units to 1,000 units of electricity per day on a clear day with bright sunshine. In case of Mysuru, the requirement is 3,000 units per day and will result in an average saving of 25% in power cost. 

The solar panels will ensure uninterrupted electricity supply at stations during day time for at least six to eight hours and can power reservation counters, waiting hall, platforms, and so on. 

These are in addition to the 15kV solar hybrid plant at Birur station while 60 level crossing gates are also energised by solar power.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soumitra

*HAL AIRPORT CAN STILL BE BENGALURU’S SECOND*

Bangalore Mirror Bureau | Feb 16, 2017, 04.00 AM IST






_Top brass have urged the civil aviation ministry to include HAL airport in its regional connectivity plan, which hopes to add 55 airports across India to the existing 70_








Bengaluru can still look ahead with hope to have a second airport – its original HAL Airport, which is today being referred to as the “Old Airport”.

HAL has appealed to the civil aviation ministry for its airport to be included in the regional airports connectivity plan of the civil aviation ministry, HAL chairman and managing director T Suvarna Raju said. 

Civil aviation minister Ashok Gajapathi Raju has said there is a plan – under the regional connectivity plan – to add 55 airports across India to the existing 70 to facilitate short distance flights which would see smaller aircraft being put to wider use while offering short-haul passengers an option to fly. The HAL airport is one of them. “We hope that our airport gets the clearance to be included in the regional connectivity plan,” Suvarna Raju said.

*Not an option now*

At present, HAL cannot be an airport of option for Bengalureans because of a 25-year agreement between the state government and Bangalore International Airport Limited (BIAL) not to allow an additional airport within a radius of 150 Kilometres of the Kempegowda International Airport, promoted by the BIAL, at Devanahalli.
Considering that, HAL scouted options of returning its airport to commercial flight operations by approaching the civil aviation ministry, using the regional connectivity plan.

In July 2015, HAL in an affidavit had informed the Karnataka High Court that it would be able to provide adequate infrastructure to operate domestic as well as international flights if given the opportunity to do so. The affidavit was filed by the head of HAL’s Airport Service Centre of its Bangalore Complex before a division bench. It was in connection with a hearing of a public interest litigation (PIL) filed by the Airports Authority of India Employees’ Union which demanded reopening HAL airport for commercial operations. In May 2008, all commercial flight operations were moved to KIA (then known as Bangalore International Airport) in Devanahalli. The stoppage of all commercial flight/cargo operations from the HAL airport led to the defence public sector undertaking incurring losses to the tune of about 1,480 crore, the affidavit had said.

The HAL airport is now mainly being used for defence test flights, especially by the National Flight Test Centre, which conducts test flights on new or upgraded defence aircraft. The airport is also being used for VVIP landing/take-offs as well as chartered flight operations, which helps HAL rake in some revenue from the airport.







*WHY HAL AIRPORT?*

Reopening of the HAL airport would provide south and south-east Bengalureans a more convenient option of reaching an airport. Presently, a Bengalurean who intends to fly, say, to Chennai – which takes about hours by road – takes almost the same time to reach there by flight, if the road distance from south Bengaluru to KIA and the congested traffic on the way are taken into consideration.

For example, a Jayanagar resident would take about 90 minutes to reach the KIA, covering a distance of 41 Km. Given that the passenger has to report about 90 minutes before the flight’s departure time, the resident would have to leave his place at least three hours ahead – and still will not have left Bengaluru.

*Easy access*

Alternatively, that time would be drastically cut if the flight were to take off from HAL Airport instead. The airport is also easier accessible to the several south and south-east located IT hubs of Bengaluru.


----------



## MKC

South Korea likely to develop New Delhi railway station as world class
Besides the multi-storey station building with separate sections for departures and arrivals, there is a provision for three skyscrapers for commercial use at the Ajmeri Gate side of the station.
By: PTI | New Delhi | Published:February 19, 2017 1:25 pm
South Korea has come forward to redevelop the New Delhi railway station, one of the busiest terminals in the country, as a world-class facility. Catering to more than five lakh passengers in a day, the station will be converted into a swanky complex at an estimated cost of Rs 10,000 crore, offering best facilities and shopping experience to travellers, according to an ambitious plan unveiled by the railways. Besides the multi-storey station building with separate sections for departures and arrivals, there is a provision for three skyscrapers for commercial use at the Ajmeri Gate side of the station which handles 361 trains a day. South Korean Railways has shown keenness for the redevelopment of New Delhi station, said a senior Railway Ministry official.

The railways has explored the possibility of redeveloping the station leveraging commercial development of vacant land and air space in and around the station and has submitted a detailed plan with a possible layout to South Korean Railways.
The architectural plan was elaborately drawn up with approach and exit routes, keeping the heavy traffic movement near the station at Connaught Place, the official said.
While passengers waiting for trains will have adequate space on the first floor of the station, those disembarking will go out of the station through platforms on the ground level. The second floor will house offices, as per the plan.
If everything goes accordingly, there will be a joint inspection of New Delhi station with South Korean team soon.
These redeveloped station would have digital signage, escalators and elevators, automatic self-ticketing counters, executive lounges and many other facilities for passengers.
The redevelopment of New Delhi station is part of Railway Minister Suresh Prabhu’s emphasis on attracting substantial revenue through redevelopment of 400 stations with private participation.
The railways has recently launched the first phase of the ambitious station redevelopment project for 23 junctions.
http://indianexpress.com/article/ci...lop-new-delhi-railway-station-as-world-class/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RISING SUN

Exclusive Interview: Honda will be more considerate towards India, says India Chief
Even as Honda India looks to gain market share beyond its premium flagship brand City, the Japanese automaker is putting its best foot foward to make the subcontinent a key market in its global portfolio. In an interview with Moneycontrol's Swaraj Baggonkar, Yoichiro Ueno, President and Chief Executive of Honda Cars India, said models will be more "considerate with different requirements for the India market''. Excerpts from the exclusive interview. 
Q. Honda failed to capitalize on segments beyond the City 
A. We don’t have any intention to keep any specific model as a brand image alive. We treat all models equally. Of course the volume is small (of other models). We like to do our best to enhance sales and brand of all models. We would like to achieve that kind of premium image not by specific models. It takes a bit of time to change the specifications and designs. But we want to shift in that direction in the coming few years. 
Q. Has Honda been slow in adapting to changes in the market? 
A. Speaking about speed, we are not really different from the others. The biggest difference is that Suzuki may be selling more than half of its global volume in India. Because of that reason they can really focus on the Indian market. On the contrary Honda India is the fourth biggest market for Honda. However, percentage-wise India is 5 percent of global sales units. The line-up in India is shared with other countries. That is making a different impression of Honda. 
Q. Maruti and Hyundai are able to adapt to Indian market because of their local R&D strength. When will Honda start something like this? 
A. We also established a R&D facility in India whose main focus initially was to develop localization programmes – how to design parts to be making suitable for India. They are also carefully monitoring market situations, giving a lot of feedback to the head office. 
Q. Do we see a India-focused product from Honda? 
A. May be not exclusive models for India but may be with those initiatives future models will be more considerate with different requirements for the India market. The weightage of the Indian market is getting bigger and bigger. We are selling the City in 100 countries but India is the biggest market for it. Our development team has to consider all countries but give more priority to Indian market. 
Q. With your focus shifting to premium segment will you give up on the sub-4 meter segment? 
A. Cars less than 4 meters have an advantage. In the last 2-3 years we focused on vehicles less than 4 meters like Amaze and Brio. Because of the big size of the City it was very successful. However, in terms of brand image we need to maintain our presence in over 4 meter segment. We need to balance our portfolio. 
Q. Does Toyota-Suzuki deal impact Honda India strategy? 
A. So far we don’t see any direct impact. However Toyota is very strong in hybrid technologies or other advanced technologies. Also, the government of India is very keen to implement the strong regulations. So the synergy between Toyota and Suzuki, Suzuki can more comfortably accommodate the regulations. 
Q. In Gujarat you have bought 800 acres. When do we see production happening from there? 
A. It depends on our sales pace. Currently, we have our 240,000 capacity in Noida and Tapukara. Currently, our sales are not exceeding that capacity; we have to exceed that capacity in order to further expand capacity. However, Tapukara plant has some space to increase production. If we exceed 240,000 units not really necessary to build a new factory. May be it will take a while. We don’t have any specific timing to start a new factory.
http://www.moneycontrol.com/news/bu...e-towards-india-says-india-chief_8530061.html


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.thehindu.com/news/nation...the-top-producer-of-sugar/article17337069.ece
Meerut February 21, 2017 03:19 IST
Updated: February 21, 2017 03:19 IST

* State is all set to overtake Maharashtra *
Uttar Pradesh is all set to overtake Maharashtra and become the top producer of sugar, going by the latest projection of sugar production released by the Indian Sugar Mill Association, an all India body representing sugar mills from all sugar producing States.

*Target set*

ISMA has set the target of 85 lakh tonne production of sugar in UP, which is 40 % of the total production target in the country. Last year sugar production in UP was 68.40 lakh tonne.

Due to a variety of reasons, including lowering water level and drought-like situation, sugar production in Maharashtra has gone down from 84.24 lakh tonne in 2015-16 to 46 lakh tonne, which is a little over half of last year production in the State.

Sources in the State Cane Department said  it was almost after a decade that UP overtook Maharashtra in annual sugar production. In 2005-6, the State produced 57.84 lakh tonne sugar whereas Maharashtra 51.97 lakh tonne. 

After that it was Maharashtra which topped the sugar production chart in the country. In 2014-15 the State produced 105 lakh tonne while for UP the figure was 71 lakh tonne.

The UP Cane Department officials said such a high production of sugar was made possible due to increase of sugar recovery in sugarcane from around 9 per cent till last year to more than 10 per cent this year. They said the impressive sugar production in the State should result in timely payments to cane farmers.

*Hard work*

Confirming the growth in sugar production in UP, the cane commissioner of the State, Vipin Kumar Dwivedi, told the media that it was due to the hard work of the State’s cane farmers and right implementation of the State government’s policies that UP was set to become the top producer of sugar in the country.

“The total production of sugar in UP is expected to be more than 81 lakh tonne. We are looking forward to achieve the target of 85 lakh tonne this year,” Mr. Dwivedi said.


Deepak Gupta, secretary general of the UP Sugar Mills Association, said “while 35 lakh sugarcane farmers deserve special mention, the State government played a crucial key role in implementation of the plans.”


----------



## Hindustani78

Cashless transactions: SCR GM Vinod Kumar Yadav buys a water bottle at Kacheguda Station on Monday. | Photo Credit: Nagara Gopal

http://www.thehindu.com/news/national/telangana/swipe-a-card-for-a-water-bottle/article17338915.ece

* Kacheguda becomes the first digital payment compliant railway station in SCR *
On Monday, the historical Kacheguda Railway Station has become the first ever train station in the South Central Railway to have gone fully digital in terms of payments.

It has set the stage for 10 more stations to become digital payments enabled in the next stage of the ‘Digi-Pay Station’ campaign launched by the SCR.

In the words of a vendor H.S.Sudhindra, the customers can use a card even to buy a chocolate on the go. As if to prove a point, General Manager of SCR Vinod Kumar Yadav who was here to launch the Digi-Pay Station, bought a water bottle from a vendor by swiping his card.

*Internet connectivity*
All the 29 vendors and licensees in the station have received the point of sale (PoS) terminals through a tie-up with the Andhra Bank, and provision of high speed internet connectivity across the station will ensure feasibility for cashless transactions, the Railway authorities informed.

Apart from the vendors, other outsourced services, including parking and catering, will accept plastic money, so will the cloak room, retiring room, parcel counter, and AC waiting hall services and ticketing counter. Also installed are the payment options through mobile wallet services. Mr.Yadav said they struck upon the idea when the SCR was going through the process of making the reservation offices digital payment compliant. Talks were held with the licensees and vendors and with the Andhra Bank and the response was positive.

*Transaction charges*
After 10 more high profile stations in the next phase, the ‘Digi-Pay Station’ campaign will be taken to as many stations as possible in the subsequent stages, he said.

However, the vendors are not too happy about the initiative. They will have to pay transaction charges which start at a minimum of 75 paise and go up to ₹20 per transaction. “Besides, we will have to shell out ₹500 to ₹1000 as monthly rent for the PoS terminals. Still, we do not know how many customers would opt for card payments. We have installed the machines because the officials wanted us to,” says a vendor.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

********
http://indianexpress.com/article/in...deration-opposes-import-of-raw-sugar-4535510/
THE MAHARASHTRA State Cooperative Sugar Factories Federation has strongly opposed any move to import either raw or white sugar. Shivajirao Nagawade Patil, president of the federation, reasoned the country will not face any sugar shortage as the crushing season 2017-18 is expected to start in the first week of October.

“Till Monday, the country produced 147 lakh tonne (lt) of sugar.

Some mills are still operational in Maharashtra, Uttar Pradesh and Gujarat. Considering the present trend, the country will produce 215-16 lt of sugar by the end of season. The carry forward stock of last season is 77 lt so the country will have 293-94 lt of sugar stock at its disposal till the next season starts,” he said.

*Even if one takes the national yearly demand as 250 lt, the next season will start with a carry forward stock of 43-44 lt, said Nagawade Patil. The festive season, which starts from the month of October, will also not see any sugar shortage as the crushing season will be starting early. “The fresh stock of sugar will be available by October 15,” he said.*


Import of raw sugar, Nagawade Patil said, will not achieve the price parity that the government is looking at but will impact the present prices of sugar in a negative manner. “The landing cost of raw sugar at 10 per cent duty will work out to be Rs 38 per kg. Post processing, the ex factory price of the raw sugar will be around Rs 40 per kg and the retail price will be between Rs 42 and Rs 44 per kg,” he said. The demand of sugar traders for import duty reduction, he said, will not help the farmers or the millers.

 
Demands of some millers for lowering of import duty of raw sugar and allowing them to treat it during offseason was also not viable according to him. Once the boilers of the mills are switched off, Nagawade Patil said, it will be difficult for them to turn it on before season.

 
“Only mills that have crushed to their full capacity will have bagasse to use as fuel in off season. Rest of the mills would have already exhausted their bagasse in running their co-generation plants or as fuel during the season,” he said. Most of the mills in Maharashtra had gone for under capacity crushing so barring a handful of private mills none of them have any extra bagasse. “On the other hand mills from Uttar Pradesh had gone for full capacity crushing so they will be able to re-ignite their boilers using stored bagasse and process raw sugar,” he said.


At present, retail price of sugar in India is Rs 42 per kg, which Nagawade Patil said will not rise. “We have asked our members to increase sales so that there is no shortage of sugar,” he said.


----------



## RISING SUN

Pakistan cementing India's infrastructure, literally
Notwithstanding the bitterness between India and Pakistan, cement from the neighbouring country is increasingly strengthening Indian infrastructure, especially in Punjab and neighbouring states. According to data with All Pakistan Cement Manufacturer Association (APCMA), the export of cement from Pakistan to India grew from 4.19 lakh metric tonnes (MT) between July 2015 and January 2016 to 7.52 lakh MT in the July 2016-January 2017 period - a growth of nearly 79%.

According to importers, the Pakistani cement has gotten quite popular here and is being used in projects ranging from real estate to infrastructure. In fact, according to APCMA figures, the import of Pakistani cement in India grew rapidly after March 2016. While it would be under 1 lakh MT a month earlier, the import figure crossed the six-digit mark after March 2016. At 1.38 lakg MT, it was the highest in July. Even as it came down to 89,112 MT in November 2015, was 87,260 MT in December 2015, and 86,114 MT in January 2016, it was still higher than same months of 2015 and 2016. The popularity of Pakistani cement has been increasing; it is being used in all sorts of projects including residential, commercial, and even public infrastructure projects," revealed Vikrant Arora of Amritsar-based Vikrant Traders, the biggest importer of Pakistani cement.

He said the imports in November decreased as compared to preceding eight months, as Indian cement companies also lowered their prices significantly. He held that freight rates were being kept high by local truck unions, and this was reducing their capacity to lower the prices for end-users.

Another Amritsar-based importer, Hari Krishan Bhatia, said initially there were apprehensions but its demand rose once people got to know that it was good in quality and cheaper than Indian cement. 
http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...dias-infra-literally/articleshow/57263253.cms


----------



## Hindustani78

By: PTI | New Delhi | Published:February 21, 2017 6:31 pm
http://indianexpress.com/article/in...mport-duty-on-wheat-ram-vilas-paswan-4536505/

The government may consider imposing import duty on wheat to protect farmers amid projections of a record output this year, Food Minister Ram Vilas Paswan said today. On December 8, it had reduced the customs duty on wheat to zero from 10 per cent to boost domestic availability and check retail prices. Paswan said there would be a bumper wheat production this year and the government has set a procurement target at 33 million tonnes for the 2017-18 marketing year, starting April.

New wheat crop will start arriving in the market from next month, Paswan said, adding that the government is making adequate preparation to purchase the grain and will take all steps to ensure the minimum support price (MSP) to farmers.

“The way this government has taken measures in the case of pulses and farmers are getting the MSP, all possible steps will be taken for wheat-growing farmers. If needed, raising import duty will be considered,” Paswan said in a statement.

He said the central government had reduced the import duty on wheat in December to protect consumers interest.

“Within two months of reduction in customs duty, 30-40 lakh tonnes of wheat has been imported. More than 55 lakh tonnes of wheat has been imported during this (financial) year,” he said.


Paswan said that the government’s experience has been that traders take advantage of the high rates while farmers are forced to sell their produce at throw-away price.


The production of wheat is estimated at record 96.64 million tonnes in 2016-17 crop year (July-June) as against 92.29 million tonnes in 2015-16 on the back of good monsoon. The previous record was 95.85 million tonnes in the 2013-14 crop year


----------



## Hindustani78

The Union Minister for Railways, Shri Suresh Prabhakar Prabhu inspecting the newly turned rake of Antyodaya Express consisting 22 Coaches, at Safderjung Railway Station, in New Delhi on February 22, 2017. The Chairman, Railway Board, Shri A.K. Mital and the Member Traffic, Railway Board, Shri Mohd. Jamshed are also seen.




The Union Minister for Railways, Shri Suresh Prabhakar Prabhu briefing the media after inspecting the newly turned rake of Antyodaya Express consisting 22 Coaches, at Safderjung Railway Station, in New Delhi on February 22, 2017.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

http://www.imf.org/en/News/Articles...strong-growth-persists-despite-new-challenges

*For India, Strong Growth Persists Despite New Challenges*
February 22, 2017


India remains one of the fastest growing emerging market economies
Due to recent cash shortages, growth is projected to slow temporarily this fiscal year
Maintaining the reform momentum is key to stronger growth


India’s overall outlook remains positive, although growth will slow temporarily as a result of disruptions to consumption and business activity from the recent withdrawal of high-denomination banknotes from circulation.

But the nation's expansion will pick up again as economic reforms kick in, said the IMF in its latest assessment. Growth is expected at 6.6 percent in this fiscal year and at 7.2 percent in the following year.


Speaking to _IMF News_, IMF mission chief for India Paul Cashin discusses these and other challenges, and also highlights the opportunities for this vibrant economy moving forward.


*IMF News: The IMF just completed its annual assessment of the Indian economy. How is the economy doing?*

The Indian economy is growing strongly and remains a bright spot in the global landscape. The halving of global oil prices that began in late 2014 boosted economic activity in India, further improved the external current account and fiscal positions, and helped lower inflation. In addition, continued fiscal consolidation, by reducing government deficits and debt accumulation, and an anti-inflationary monetary policy stance have helped cement macroeconomic stability.

The government has made significant progress on important economic reforms, which will support strong and sustainable growth going forward. In particular, the upcoming implementation of the goods and services tax, which has been in the making for over a decade, will help raise India’s medium-term growth to above 8 percent, as it will enhance the efficiency of production and movement of goods and services across Indian states.

Challenges remain, however, and there is little scope for complacency. A key concern for us is the health of the banking system, which is still dealing with a large amount of bad loans, and also heightened corporate vulnerabilities in several key sectors of the economy.

And, over the past few months, the economy has been hit by cash shortages, and accordingly we reduced our growth forecasts to 6.6 percent for fiscal year 2016/17 and to 7.2 percent in 2017/18.


*IMF News: How is this recent “demonetization” initiative affecting the economy, and what are some of the long-term ramifications?*

The initiative affected notes with a total value of about 15 trillion rupees, which amounted to 86 percent of all cash in circulation. Because payment transactions in India are primarily cash-based and electronic payments infrastructure is limited, the shortage of cash has disrupted economic activity, with smaller businesses and rural regions being particularly badly affected.

Fortunately, these effects are expected to gradually dissipate by March 2017 as cash shortages ease. It also appears that measures taken to alleviate payment disruptions, such as temporarily allowing use of old banknotes for purchases of fuel and agricultural inputs, have helped mitigate the negative impact. So we expect the slowdown to be limited and relatively short-lived and the financial system to come through unscathed. Of course, potential loan repayment risks should be monitored carefully, particularly given an already elevated level of non-performing loans.

The demonetization initiative presents an opportunity to increase the size of the formal economy and broaden financial intermediation in the longer term. It can also support a widening of the tax base, help reduce the fiscal deficit, enhance bank liquidity, and give a fillip to the government’s efforts to promote greater financial inclusion.


*IMF News: How can India ensure that the fruits of its growth are shared by all?*

India has made appreciable progress on several fronts. It achieved its Millennium Development Goals of halving poverty, infant and child mortality, and maternal mortality rates. Students are now staying in school longer, as evidenced by an increase in secondary school completion rates. Moreover, significant progress has been made in enhancing financial inclusion, leveraging technology to bring more of the population into the financial system.

However, progress on improving health, nutrition, and sanitation has been less encouraging, income inequality has risen, and employment growth has been sluggish. For instance, a very large share of Indian workers—more than 90 percent—remain employed in low-productivity informal sector jobs. Women’s participation in the labor force is also low at around 25 percent—the lowest among emerging markets. Further labor market reforms, at both the center and state levels, are needed to encourage better quality job creation and raise female labor force participation.

While there has been important progress, we see scope to pursue better targeting and greater efficiency of subsidy and social spending programs through greater use of the trio of _Aadhaar_ unique beneficiary identification, direct benefit transfers, and information technology. Finally, more needs to be done to raise agricultural productivity and enhance market efficiency. This would help increase supply of high-value foods, enhance returns to farmers, and dampen food inflation pressures.


*IMF News: As India’s economy becomes increasingly sophisticated, how does the government keep pace with its capacity to craft sound economic policy?*

Sound economic policymaking underpinned by strong institutions is critical for sustainable growth. A recent example of a positive change in India is the implementation of flexible inflation targeting and creation of the Monetary Policy Committee, which have strengthened the credibility of monetary policy and helped maintain price stability in an increasingly complex economy.

In addition to providing policy advice, the Fund is committed to working with the Indian authorities to help build capacity for policymaking. The recently inaugurated South Asia Regional Training and Technical Assistance Center(SARTTAC) headquartered in New Delhi—which will serve Bangladesh, Bhutan, India, Maldives, Nepal, and Sri Lanka—is the first IMF-supported center to combine both technical assistance and training. 

The center will provide training to government and public sector employees, enhance their skills and improve the quality of their policy inputs, and will also provide technical assistance to governments and public institutions. SARTTAC is expected to become the focal point for planning, coordinating, and implementing the IMF’s capacity development activities in the region on a wide range of areas, including macroeconomic and fiscal management, monetary operations, financial sector regulation and supervision, and macroeconomic statistics.






FULL PAPER CAN BE FOUND HERE:

http://www.imf.org/en/Publications/...f-Report-and-Statement-by-the-Executive-44670


----------



## haman10

Hi guys. I'm sorry im posting here but I'm in a sort of emergency. So the story is that my father is going to India for a week and i had a couple of questions :
1- all he has is 100 dollar notes. Should he change them to smaller notes? 

2 considering the fact that he wants to buy souvenirs for all the family (Iranian tradition), how much money do you think is enough? 1k? 2k or even more... Just a hunch is enough for me. 

@Nilgiri @Hindustani78 @Roybot


----------



## Roybot

haman10 said:


> Hi guys. I'm sorry im posting here but I'm in a sort of emergency. So the story is that my father is going to India for a week and i had a couple of questions :
> 1- all he has is 100 dollar notes. Should he change them to smaller notes?
> 
> 2 considering the fact that he wants to buy souvenirs for all the family (Iranian tradition), how much money do you think is enough? 1k? 2k or even more... Just a hunch is enough for me.
> 
> @Nilgiri @Hindustani78 @Roybot



Bro he ll need local currency for shopping in India, he can get the 100 dollar bills converted to local currency at the airport.

As for the souvenirs, that depends, 2000 US dollars should be more than the enough, depending on how many family members, and where in India he is going and what he plans to take back. But 2000 dollars is a big amount for souvenirs in India, and should be enough imo.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Roybot said:


> Bro he ll need local currency for shopping in India, he can get the 100 dollar bills converted to local currency at the airport.
> 
> As for the souvenirs, that depends, 2000 US dollars should be more than the enough, depending on how many family members, and where in India he is going and what he plans to take back. But 2000 dollars is a big amount for souvenirs in India, and should be enough imo.


Thanks for the tips bro  
So he should keep the 100 dollar notes and change them at Indian airport. 
Thanks again


----------



## Roybot

haman10 said:


> Thanks for the tips bro
> So he should keep the 100 dollar notes and change them at Indian airport.
> Thanks again



Is he flying from Iran? Where in India is he planning to visit. He d get a better exchange rate in India than Iran.

Yeah just carry the 100 dollar note and get it exchanged in India either at the airport or other agents in the city.

Last time I was in India they were offering me slightly higher exchange rate for 100 dollar bills(Australian) compared to 50 and 20 dollar ones for some weird reason, so probably best to keep the 100 dollar notes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Roybot said:


> Is he flying from Iran? Where in India is he planning to visit. He d get a better exchange rate in India than Iran.
> 
> Yeah just carry the 100 dollar note and get it exchanged in India either at the airport or other agents in the city.
> 
> Last time I was in India they were offering me slightly higher exchange rate for 100 dollar bills(Australian) compared to 50 and 20 dollar ones for some weird reason, so probably best to keep the 100 dollar notes.


Oh thanks. He'll be visiting new delhi, agra, jaipur, aligarh  
He was invited by aligarh University, and its impossible to go to India and not visit its beautiful scenery.... So...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

haman10 said:


> Oh thanks. He'll be visiting new delhi, agra, jaipur, aligarh
> He was invited by aligarh University, and its impossible to go to India and not visit its beautiful scenery.... So...



Ah sweet, Jaipur, Agra is like hub of handicrafts should be perfect for souvenir shopping, and had a lot of old monuments and full of history. Ask him to squeeze Lucknow in his itinerary if he can. It has a lot of Iranian links and history, Ayatollah Khomeini was from Lucknow.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Roybot said:


> Ah sweet, Jaipur, Agra is like hub of handicrafts should be perfect for souvenir shopping, and had a lot of old monuments and full of history. Ask him to squeeze Lucknow in his itinerary if he can. It has a lot of Iranian links and history, Ayatollah Khomeini was from Lucknow.


yeah sure  although there is so much to see in India, he'll definitely miss most of it 

thanks for all your help bro

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## proud_indian

haman10 said:


> Oh thanks. He'll be visiting new delhi, agra, jaipur, aligarh
> He was invited by aligarh University, and its impossible to go to India and not visit its beautiful scenery.... So...



Hey bro
Your dad some scholar or something?

regards

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

proud_indian said:


> Hey bro
> Your dad some scholar or something?
> 
> regards


Hi brother. Yup he's a university professor. 
Long time no see. How are you doing?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## proud_indian

haman10 said:


> Hi brother. Yup he's a university professor.
> Long time no see. How are you doing?



Ya I have been busy
I wish your dad a safe and happy journey

regards

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Members of Sant Nirankari Charitable Foundation (SNCF) during a cleanliness campaign at Shimla Railway Station.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

proud_indian said:


> Ya I have been busy
> I wish your dad a safe and happy journey
> 
> regards


Wish you the best as well 

stay safe bro

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

haman10 said:


> Hi guys. I'm sorry im posting here but I'm in a sort of emergency. So the story is that my father is going to India for a week and i had a couple of questions :
> 1- all he has is 100 dollar notes. Should he change them to smaller notes?
> 
> 2 considering the fact that he wants to buy souvenirs for all the family (Iranian tradition), how much money do you think is enough? 1k? 2k or even more... Just a hunch is enough for me.
> 
> @Nilgiri @Hindustani78 @Roybot



What roybot said 

100 dollar notes (I'm assuming you mean USD) should be no problem at all at money exchanger at the airport or any other money changer in the city.

That is quite a hefty amount if its just to cover souvenirs....should be more than enough.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Śakra

haman10 said:


> Oh thanks. He'll be visiting new delhi, agra, *jaipur*, aligarh



Skip Jaipur for Udhaipur it's a better city

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anant_s

New Electric locomotives to be manufactured by CLW, DLW and Dankuni

*Mission Raftaar*






*Electrification Target*






& new HHP Locomotives

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.hindustantimes.com/india...-in-chennai/story-NQMdQKG9yxe4W6qA9Ck5nM.html

Updated: Feb 26, 2017 14:37 IST
PTI, New Delhi




* Indian railways workers use a cart to transport goods through a train station in Chennai on Febuary 1.(AFP Photo)*

The railways has decided to go ahead with manufacturing on its own trainsets that can run at a maximum speed of 160 kmph, after its global bid in this regard failed to elicit positive response.

Aptly named ‘Train-2018’, the first trainset -- a rake without a separate locomotive -- is expected to be ready by March next year and likely to be pressed into service in Delhi-Lucknow or Delhi-Chandigarh sector.

A trainset, much like a Delhi Metro rake, comprises many coaches that are individually powered by a propulsion system, eliminating the need for locomotive.

“Our aim is to reduce travel time between cities and to achieve that, we have launched Train-2018 project to manufacture two trainsets at the Integral Coach Factory (ICF) near Chennai on a pilot basis,” a senior railway ministry official involved with the project said.

As per the Rs 200 crore project, two trainsets will be manufactured, in collaboration with foreign players on transfer of technology basis, for which the ICF has floated a fresh global tender.

Aiming to offer both comfort and pace to passengers, the project will roll out semi-high speed, 16-coach trainsets with quicker acceleration and world-class passenger amenities.

For a first in Indian Railways, these trainsets will have automatic plug type doors that will open and close at stations, wide windows for panoramic view, and ergonomically designed seating.

The railways had floated a global tender for procurement- cum-maintenance and manufacture of 15 trainsets with 315 coaches in June, 2015. Though five bidders had qualified for the initial round, they did not find the offer viable and asked for raising the tender size to 1,000 coaches.

Now, it has been decided to make it here to reduce the manufacturing and import cost, said the official.

Equipped with bio-toilets, all coaches in the fully AC trainset will be inter-connected so that passengers can move from one coach to other with ease.

To make the travel more a joyful ride, all coaches of a trainset will be provided with onboard Wi-Fi, infotainment and GPS-based passenger information system (PIS) which will keep the passengers informed about the travel status. The train will have plush interiors and diffused LED lighting.

To reduce jerk and vibration, Train-2018 will be equipped with improved mechanical couplers and modern coaches with fully suspended traction motors, pneumatic secondary suspension and anti-roll bar.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.hindustantimes.com/india...ravli-kurla/story-PkcVVnXsEabBmSOi0ZLSxK.html





Suburban services between Kurla and CST in the Harbour corridor were stopped after three wagons of a goods train derailed on Monday, inconveniencing daily office commuters in the morning rush hours, Central Railway officials said.

Harbour line services were affected due to goods train derailment between Wadala and GTB Nagar stations at 4:15 AM, said Central Railway PRO A K Singh.

A Mandoli-bound goods train had crossed Wadala station when three rear wagons of the trains derailed, said Singh adding the efforts of re-railing were on at war-footing.

The remaining 37 wagons of the derailed train have been dispatched to the destination, he said.

Our team of engineers along with the senior officers are at the spot and doing every bit to restore the services as soon as possible, Singh said.

Meanwhile, another senior officer said Main line and Trans Harbour trains were running on schedule and Harbour passengers have been permitted to travel on these routes.

Also, trains from Panvel (towards CST) are being terminated at Kurla. CR is running additional local trains between Vashi to Thane for enabling passengers to reach CST via Thane, as Kurla harbour line services have been affected, said the official.

To ease peak hour travel, we have spoken to BEST undertaking too to run additional services between Kurla to CST, he added.

However, office-goers and students faced a harrowing time with huge rush at Kurla station due to delay of local trains.

Trains are running more than half an hour behind schedule, due to bunching en-route to Kurla, a commuter, Shikha Singh claimed.

Another commuter Kripa complained, “I was waiting for a CST-bound train since 6.30 AM at Kharghar but there were none which led to chaos and confusion at the station. I could only see overcrowded trains towards Thane which were difficult to board.”


----------



## Hindustani78

People unload cargo from a goods train that derailed on the harbour line near Guru Tegh Bahudur station in Mumbai.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Railways
27-February, 2017 18:01 IST
*Minister of Railways Flags off Country’s first Antyodaya Express running between Ernakulam - Howrah *

*Minister of Railways Flags off Sri Ganganagar - Tiruchirappalli Humsafar Express*



*Minister of Railways Launches New Catering Policy*



*Minister of Railways Launches New Partnership with India Post for Business Parcel* 



Minister of Railways *Shri Suresh Prabhakar Prabhu *flagged off the third Humsafar clan of trains and first Antyodaya clan of trains through video conferencing from Rail Bhawan:

1. Train No 14715/14716 Sri Ganganagar - Tiruchirappalli Humsafar Express (Weekly) (via Krishnarajapuram, Pune, Ahmedabad)

2. Train No 22877/22878 Ernakulam - Howrah Antyodaya Express (Weekly) (via Salem, Katpadi, Visakhapatnam)

He also launched the following policies:

1. New Catering Policy 2017.

2. New partnership in Parcel Business with Department of Post.

Chairman, Railway Board, Shri A. K. Mital, Member Traffic Shri Mohd Jamshed, other Railway Board Members, Secretary Department of Post Shri Boyapati V. Sudhakar and other senior officials were also present on the occasion.

Speaking on the occasion Ministry of Railways, Shri Suresh Prabhakar Prabhu said that “This is the fourth Humsafar Express to be launched and it will cross the entire country from North to South. Humsafar train is a fully Air Conditioned 3 AC service having facilities like GPS based Passenger Information System, Passenger announcement System, fire and smoke detection and suppression system, CCTVs, comfortable seats, mobile and laptop charging points, integrated Braille display, LCD display above compartment doors in the aisle, Fire retardant curtains, etc.”

He also said that “Today we are launching the country’s first Antyodaya Express to be launched. Tejas and UDAY Express will be launched soon. Antyodaya Express is a long-distance, fully unreserved, superfast train service, for the common man to be operated on dense routes. Antyodaya Express will have facilities like Cushioned luggage racks which can serve as seats Additional hand holds in doorway area, J-Hook near longitudinal luggage racks, Multiple Unit cables at both ends of the coach, Vestibuled ends for internal movement of the passengers, Potable Drinking water dispenser, Mobile charging points, Fire Extinguisher with anti-theft lock, FRP (Fibre Reinforced Plastic) Modular Toilets, Pleasing interior colour scheme, Toilet Occupation indication display board, LED Lights, SS Slip-free flooring at Doorway & Gangway, Anti-Graffiti coating for exterior painting, etc.”

Shri Prabhu further said that “In this new Catering Policy food production and food distribution will be delinked. This will be a marriage between the best of both worlds. Food can be cooked anywhere like the state of the art kitchens of IRCTC in a hygienic manner using mechanized system. Food can be distributed using professionals from the hospitality industry. For making of food SHGs especially women SHGs can be used which will benefit them.”

He also said that “Parcel is the fastest moving freight business of Indian Railways. Through this new Business Parcel Policy not only India Post but any private player can also book space in trains for movement of their Business Parcel. Before rolling out this scheme on All India basis test was done on 2 trains viz, Train No. 15959 Howrah-Guwahati-Dibrugarh Kamrup Express between Howrah and Guwahati and Train No. 12721 Hyderabad-Nizamuddin Deccan Express between Hyderabad and Nizamuddin . After the success of the test today this scheme is rolled out at All India level.”


Indian Railways introduced a new Humsafar Express between Sriganganagar and Tiruchchirapalli viz. 14715/14716 Sriganganagar-Tiruchchirapalli Humsafar Express (Weekly). The train service inaugurated on *27.02.2017* by Minister of Railways through video conferencing from Rail Bhawan, New Delhi. As announced in Railway Budget 2016-17, Humsafar Express are fully air-conditioned third AC service with an optional service for meals. Till date, 3 Humsafar Express trains have been introduced on Indian Railways.

The abstract schedule including timings, composition, stoppages etc. of the train service to be introduced is as under:

*14715/14716 Sriganganagar-Tiruchchirapalli Humsafar Express (Weekly)*

*Days of run*: Ex-SGNR – Tuesday

Ex-TPJ – Thursday

● *One way distance: *3199 Kms.






_Route of Train No. 14715/14716 Humsafar Express_

● *Stoppages*: Hanumangarh, Suratgarh, Bikaner, Jodhpur, Marwar Jn., Abu Road, Palanpur, Mahesana, Ahmedabad, Nadiad, Anand, Vadodara, Bharuch, Surat, Vasai Road, Kalyan, Lonavala, Pune, Satara, Sangli, Miraj, Belgaum, Dharwad, Hubballi, Harihar, Davangere, Birur, Arsikere, Tumakuru, Banaswadi, Krishnrajapuram, Bangerpet, Salem, Namakkal, Karur

● *Composition of regular service*: 3AC-16, Power Car-2, Pantry Car-1= 19 coaches

● *Primary Maintenance*: Sri Ganganagar (NWR)

● *Nature of Service: *Humsafar Express


*****

Indian Railways introduced the first Antyodaya Express between Ernakulam and Howrah viz. 22877/22878 Ernakulam-Howrah Antyodaya Express (Weekly). The train service was inaugurated on *27.02.2017* by Minister of Railways through video conferencing from Rail Bhawan, New Delhi. As announced in Railway Budget 2016-17, Antyodaya Express are long-distance, fully unreserved, superfast train service, for the common man to be operated on dense routes.

The abstract schedule including timings, composition, stoppages etc. of the train service to be introduced is as under:

*22877/22878 Ernakulam-Howrah Antyodaya Express (Weekly)*


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Railways
28-February, 2017 15:06 IST
*Minister for Railways holds a video conference with the Director Generals/Commissioners of Police of all States/Union Territories *

Railway Minister Emphasises on Sharing of Intelligence and the Need to Have a Forensic Science Lab for Railways 

In the light of recent repeated incidents of placing obstruction on railway tracks and attempts of cutting of railway tracks by miscreants, Minister of Railways Shri Suresh Prabhakar Prabhu, held a video conference yesterday i.e. 27.02.2017 with the Director Generals/Commissioners of Police of all States/Union Territories in the Rail Bhawan, New Delhi. During the video conference, Shri Hansraj Gangaram Ahir, Minister of State for Home Affairs was also present. Member Staff Railway Board Shri Pradeep Kumar, Member Traffic Railway Board Shri Mohd. Jamshed, Other Railway Board Members, other senior officials of Railway Board, senior officers from Ministry of Home Affairs, RPF & Police also took part in the meeting. 

On the occasion Shri Suresh Prabhu emphasised the need for better cooperation and coordination between agencies involved for passenger safety and security. Rewarding Security personnel for outstanding job done to prevent sabotage in Railways, sharing of intelligence and the need to have a Forensic Science Lab for Railways were the highlights of his address. He thanked the DGPs of States and UTs for their active cooperation. 

Minister of State for Home Affairs, Shri Hansraj Gangaram Ahir in his address shared his concern about recent criminal activities on Railways resulting in accidents. He advised State Police to be careful about the designs of criminals and anti national elements and render fullest cooperation to Railways. 

Member Staff Railway Board Shri Pradeep Kumar also addressed the genuine concerns of the State Police/GRP pertaining to the Railways. 

DG, RPF Shri S.K.Bhagat in his welcome address highlighted major incidents of sabotage that occurred during the year 2015 and 2016 and expressed his concern over the sharp increase in such cases during the year 2017. He also mentioned that three cases have been entrusted to NIA for investigation and one case has been referred to CBI for investigation. All the participants of States and UT shared their expectations from Railways and also gave valuable suggestions to improve safety and security of Railways. 

***


----------



## boxer_B

*India retains fastest-growing major economy tag despite cash crackdown*

NEW DELHI: India's economy defied expectations on Tuesday to retain the title of the world's fastest-growing major economy, despite the disruption caused by Prime Minister Narendra Modi's demonetisation decision+ . 

Gross domestic product (GDP) registered 7 per cent growth in October-December quarter, down from 7.4 per cent in the previous quarter. 

India's growth was higher than China's 6.8 per cent for the last three months of 2016. 

The federal statistics office retained its growth forecast for the fiscal year ending in March 2017 at 7.1 per cent.
The figures surprised economists, who had expected the economy to take a bigger hit from government's decision last November to demonetise old 500 rupee and 1,000 rupee banknotes, taking out 86 per cent of the currency in circulation virtually overnight. 

"Perhaps this data is not capturing the impact of demonetization," said Aneesh Srivastava, chief investment officer, IDBI Federal Life Insurance Co.
"I am totally surprised and stunned to see this number ... I believe that, with a lag, we will see an impact on GDP numbers." 

The data also backs the central bank's assessment, which all along maintained the economic disruption caused by Modi's shock monetary therapy as a transitory phenomenon.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nilgiri

boxer_B said:


> *India retains fastest-growing major economy tag despite cash crackdown*
> 
> NEW DELHI: India's economy defied expectations on Tuesday to retain the title of the world's fastest-growing major economy, despite the disruption caused by Prime Minister Narendra Modi's demonetisation decision+ .
> 
> Gross domestic product (GDP) registered 7 per cent growth in October-December quarter, down from 7.4 per cent in the previous quarter.
> 
> India's growth was higher than China's 6.8 per cent for the last three months of 2016.
> 
> The federal statistics office retained its growth forecast for the fiscal year ending in March 2017 at 7.1 per cent.
> The figures surprised economists, who had expected the economy to take a bigger hit from government's decision last November to demonetise old 500 rupee and 1,000 rupee banknotes, taking out 86 per cent of the currency in circulation virtually overnight.
> 
> "Perhaps this data is not capturing the impact of demonetization," said Aneesh Srivastava, chief investment officer, IDBI Federal Life Insurance Co.
> "I am totally surprised and stunned to see this number ... I believe that, with a lag, we will see an impact on GDP numbers."
> 
> The data also backs the central bank's assessment, which all along maintained the economic disruption caused by Modi's shock monetary therapy as a transitory phenomenon.



Lol at all the people saying it would tank to 0% even...and way past a quarter. They have all gone strangely silent now.....well maybe not so strange

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Śakra

Nilgiri said:


> Lol at all the people saying it would tank to 0% even...and way past a quarter. They have all gone strangely silent now.....well maybe not so strange



Has there been any positives to demonetization?


----------



## Nilgiri

Śakra said:


> Has there been any positives to demonetization?



Yep, higher tax base has already been realised. This is part of the reason why GDP growth has not been impacted.

GVA is down to 6.7% growth but higher tax and lower subsidies has led to GDP being 7 % growth. In a way demonetisation positive is already kicking in:

http://www.business-standard.com/ar...owth-beats-note-ban-blues-117022800844_1.html

_Chief Statistician T C A Anant said, “Lower GVA has been compensated for by higher taxes and lower subsidies.”_

It will kick in further in further quarters. In fact how much of the GDP boost later is from GST and from demonetisation will be an interesting debate.

By end of march we will have the final figure for how much the govt collected from its ongoing investigation of suspicious accounts....and that should be a major indication of how much buffer it will have to add to Rupee value/liquidity/NPA help etc..

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Śakra

Nilgiri said:


> Yep, higher tax base has already been realised. This is part of the reason why GDP growth has not been impacted.
> 
> GVA is down to 6.7% growth but higher tax and lower subsidies has led to GDP being 7 % growth. In a way demonetisation positive is already kicking in:
> 
> http://www.business-standard.com/ar...owth-beats-note-ban-blues-117022800844_1.html
> 
> _Chief Statistician T C A Anant said, “Lower GVA has been compensated for by higher taxes and lower subsidies.”_
> 
> It will kick in further in further quarters. In fact how much of the GDP boost later is from GST and from demonetisation will be an interesting debate.
> 
> By end of march we will have the final figure for how much the govt collected from its ongoing investigation of suspicious accounts....and that should be a major indication of how much buffer it will have to add to Rupee value/liquidity/NPA help etc..



Exciting times! Just imagine where we would have been if we didn't have UPA II.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nilgiri

Śakra said:


> Exciting times! Just imagine where we would have been if we didn't have UPA II.



We would have at least crossed 3 trillion USD in nominal with much more jobs.....and quite possibly be around 4 trillion I feel....esp if UPA-I also didnt happen (and pro-growth, pro-jobs administration NDA continued).

This year and next will be very crucial years for Indian economy "chunk" of 5 years.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

*Central govt to hire 2.8 lakh more staff, police, I-T & customs to get lion’s share*

The Centre in its Budget has provided for the recruitment of around 2.80 lakh more staff.

The income tax department, the agency involved in the drive against black money post-demonetisation, is set to expand from the existing strength of 46,000 to 80,000 by March 2018. Similarly, customs and excise department, which will implement the ambitious goods and services tax regime, will get additional manpower of over 41,000. The current strength of 50,600 for customs and excise staff is to go up to 91,700.


A review of the "estimated strength of establishment" in the Budget annexures indicates no change in the manpower of railways, the single largest employer (13.31 lakh) other than defence, in the three years till 2018. Departments of space, atomic energy, cabinet secretariat and the ministries of information and broadcasting and external affairs are some others where sanctioned strength has gone up significantly.


The government had projected to increase its manpower in 2016 by 1.88 lakh but failed to make fresh recruitments in I-T, customs and central excise departments. This led to an erosion in the employee base by at least 21,000 over the strength in 2015. People superannuating far exceeded new employees.


PM Naredndra Modi's interest in foreign policy has translated into a significant jump in the strength of the foreign ministry where the government has decided to add over 2,000 employees — up from 9,294 in 2016 to 11,403 in 2018. The I&B ministry, too, has increased its sanctioned strength from 4,012 two years ago to 6,258 in 2018. The cabinet secretariat has been strengthened with manpower to go up from 921 to 1,218 by next year.

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...utm_medium=Twitter&utm_campaign=show&from=mdr

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

The Union Minister for Railways, Shri Suresh Prabhakar Prabhu launching the Indian Railways Freight and Passenger Business Action Plan -2017-18, at a function, at the National Rail Museum, in New Delhi on March 02, 2017. The Chairman, Railway Board, Shri A.K. Mital, the Member Traffic, Railway Board, Shri Mohd. Jamshed and other dignitaries are also seen.






The Union Minister for Railways, Shri Suresh Prabhakar Prabhu flagging off the confirmation trial of Double Stack Dwarf Container Train under wire - a New Delivery Model, through video conferencing from National Rail Museum, in New Delhi on March 02, 2017. The Chairman, Railway Board, Shri A.K. Mital, the Member Traffic, Railway Board, Shri Mohd. Jamshed and other dignitaries are also seen.




The Union Minister for Railways, Shri Suresh Prabhakar Prabhu flagging off the demonstration run of Ro-Ro (Roll on – Roll off) service across the National Capital Region- A Pilot project of Indian railways for ‘Green Transportation’ – to reduce road congestion and improve environment, through video conferencing from National Rail Museum, in New Delhi on March 02, 2017. The Member Traffic, Railway Board, Shri Mohd. Jamshed and other dignitaries are also seen.




The Union Minister for Railways, Shri Suresh Prabhakar Prabhu addressing at the flag-off/inauguration of the following services/activities namely:1. Launch of Policy of ‘Long Term Contracts’ with major customers 2. Launch of Indian Railways Freight and Passenger Business Action Plan - 2017-18, 3. Flag-off the confirmation trial of Double Stack Dwarf Container Train under wire- a New Delivery Model 4. Flag-off the demonstration run of Ro-Ro (Roll on – Roll off) service across the National Capital Region- A Pilot project of Indian railways for ‘Green Transportation’ - to reduce road congestion and improve environment, at the National Rail Museum, in New Delhi on March 02, 2017. The Member Traffic, Railway Board, Shri Mohd. Jamshed is also seen.


----------



## ranjeet

*Demonetisation helps discoms recover Rs2,875.42 crore in dues*

http://www.livemint.com/Industry/K3...ps-discoms-recover-Rs287542-crore-in-due.html

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MKC

Update on proposed railway in Andaman & Nicobar Islands
Picture shows the Lt Governor, Prof Jagdish Mukhi calling on Union Minister of Railways, Mr Suresh Prabhu in New Delhi on Thursday. The Lt Governor discussed the proposed rail project connecting Port Blair and Diglipur. He informed that the rail project from Port Blair to Diglipur will be the first project in which an Island will be connected by railway network. The railway project will help promote tourism, increase trade and business to a great extent besides generating employment for the local population. The Minister observed that Government of India is very positive towards the rail project in the Islands.
click here


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Shipping
06-March, 2017 16:23 IST
*Inauguration of Safety Week at V.O. Chidambaranar Port Trust *

46th Safety Week Celebration was inaugurated in V.O. Chidambaranar Port on 04.03.2017. The Safety Week Celebration for the year 2017 commenced with the flagging off of safety procession by Shri U. Rajendran, Traffic Manager, V.O.Chidambaranar Port Trust. A huge gathering of Officers & Employees of the Port, Port Users & Stakeholders participated in the procession from V.O.C Square to the Multipurpose Hall at Port.

In the Inaugural Function at Multipurpose Hall, Shri S. Natarajan, Deputy Chairman V.O. Chidambaranar Port Trust, unfurled the Safety Flag and administered the Safety Pledge. Shri U. Rajendran, Traffic Manager, welcomed the gathering. Shri N. Varatharajan, Assistant Director, Inspectorate Dock Safety, in his felicitation address stated that V.O.Chidambaranar Port has been a frontrunner in adhering the safety aspects & providing a conducive and safe working environment. Felicitation addresses were also made by Shri C. Selvaraj, Trustee & Shri P.K. Joy, Deputy Commandant, CISF.

Shri S. Natarajan, Deputy Chairman, V.O. Chidambaranar Port Trust delivered the presidential address. In his address, he stated that the Port has been proactive in providing all necessary infrastructure to facilitate a safe working environment like widened six lane approach roads to Port for seamless movement of trucks, installation of speed monitoring cameras all along the approach Roads for monitoring the speed of the trucks plying in the Port area, closed conveyor system for evacuation of coal from Berth No. 9 to coal yard to reduce congestion in the Port area & to avert pollution and wind barriers to contain coal dust. He also affirmed that a state of the art fogging system would be commissioned in the coal yard to suppress dust pollution. The Inaugural function concluded with vote of thanks from Shri G. Edison, Senior Deputy Traffic Manager, V.O. Chidambaranar Port Trust.

As a part of the week long celebration from 04.03.2017 to 10.03.2017, a conference emphasizing the general safety, road safety & first aid will be conducted at the Administrative office of the Port for Port users on 06.03.2017 & for truck drivers & operators on 07.03.2017. Essay writing, slogan writing and drawing competition on safety aspects will be conducted for the staff of the Port, college students & port users on 08.03.2017. Vehicle headlight sticker & safety reflective sticker fixing campaign will be held on 09.03.2017 at Port’s Tollgate, Greengate & container Pass section of the Port. The Valedictory function will be conducted on 10th March, 2017.

*****


----------



## RISING SUN

ONGC to develop indian oil fields amid merger speculation
1.10 billion rupees investment to be done.
http://asia.nikkei.com/Business/AC/ONGC-to-develop-India-oil-fields-amid-merger-speculation


----------



## ranjeet

*Narendra Modi govt set to unleash major labour reforms push*

http://www.financialexpress.com/eco...-to-unleash-major-labour-reforms-push/577741/

-------------------------------


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/838943523789541379

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RISING SUN

http://oilprice.com/Latest-Energy-N...11B-Investment-To-Ramp-Up-Oil-Gas-Output.html

Five oil and gas fields will receive the investment to increase country production.


----------



## Śakra

ranjeet said:


> *Narendra Modi govt set to unleash major labour reforms push*
> 
> http://www.financialexpress.com/eco...-to-unleash-major-labour-reforms-push/577741/
> 
> -------------------------------
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/838943523789541379



Modi means business


----------



## RISING SUN

Trials started in vizag on multi model logistics park by CONCOR. 100 acres of area spread and approx Rs 450 crore of investment to prepare for ground work post GST. 27 MMLP to built from zero, 15 already in building and 12 in planning, all for GST success.
http://m.timesofindia.com/city/visa...o-visakhapatnam-mmlp/articleshow/57086850.cms

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## randomradio

Nilgiri said:


> Lol at all the people saying it would tank to 0% even...and way past a quarter. They have all gone strangely silent now.....well maybe not so strange



Do you remember that Forbes article written by Forbes himself? Haha. Even Amartya Sen.

Where are all the Chinese members?

You think after GST we may achieve 10% for the 2018-19 period? Anything above 9% with jobs growth should give Modi a second term IMO.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/838969719805849600


----------



## Acknowledge

randomradio said:


> You think after GST we may achieve 10% for the 2018-19 period? Anything above 9% with jobs growth should give Modi a second term IMO.


He should get a term regardless. Congress has nothing to offer except subsidies and loan waiver to Indian economy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Śakra

randomradio said:


> Do you remember that Forbes article written by Forbes himself? Haha. Even Amartya Sen.
> 
> Where are all the Chinese members?
> 
> You think after GST we may achieve 10% for the 2018-19 period? Anything above 9% with jobs growth should give Modi a second term IMO.



The cheenai on this forum are saying the data is faked. The gall of some people! Amazing how it they seem to lack individual personalities. It seems like CCP sends down some talking points and they just harp them.


----------



## Nilgiri

randomradio said:


> Do you remember that Forbes article written by Forbes himself? Haha. Even Amartya Sen.
> 
> Where are all the Chinese members?
> 
> You think after GST we may achieve 10% for the 2018-19 period? Anything above 9% with jobs growth should give Modi a second term IMO.



I don't mind whatever rate of growth we get as long as its above 7% and creates (and acclererates) number of formal sector jobs. 10% is very much possible if there is solid improvement in NPA, good labour reforms, more tax reforms in addition to GST and continued widening of tax base (i.e greater formal sector % of total economy). But more limited combinations of all these factors is fine as long as there are jobs, jobs and more jobs.....esp in blue collar job intensive sectors in manufacturing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sky lord

Śakra said:


> The cheenai on this forum are saying the data is faked. The gall of some people! Amazing how it they seem to lack individual personalities. It seems like CCP sends down some talking points and they just harp them.


The Chinese have themselves accepted their own data is fake. 

http://fortune.com/2015/12/14/china-fake-economic-data/

I don't think India us purposely falsifying data but china is. 

Actually I am really getting fed up of this constNt show off . Like nouveau riche. A generation ago they were starving today they have a little wealth. So constant bragging.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## randomradio

Acknowledge said:


> He should get a term regardless. Congress has nothing to offer except subsidies and loan waiver to Indian economy.



Most definitely.



Śakra said:


> The cheenai on this forum are saying the data is faked. The gall of some people! Amazing how it they seem to lack individual personalities. It seems like CCP sends down some talking points and they just harp them.



Of course, that's the standard reply for anything.



Nilgiri said:


> I don't mind whatever rate of growth we get as long as its above 7% and creates (and acclererates) number of formal sector jobs. 10% is very much possible if there is solid improvement in NPA, good labour reforms, more tax reforms in addition to GST and continued widening of tax base (i.e greater formal sector % of total economy). But more limited combinations of all these factors is fine as long as there are jobs, jobs and more jobs.....esp in blue collar job intensive sectors in manufacturing.



We took a hit in December in IIP. The Jan figure may be dismal as well. Hopefully it will normalize before the next FY starts.


----------



## Śakra

Sky lord said:


> The Chinese have themselves accepted their own data is fake.
> 
> http://fortune.com/2015/12/14/china-fake-economic-data/
> 
> I don't think India us purposely falsifying data but china is.
> 
> Actually I am really getting fed up of this constNt show off . Like nouveau riche. A generation ago they were starving today they have a little wealth. So constant bragging.



That's their culture. They have to show a face of wealth, even when they are super poor. Have you ever wondered why they are the centre of fake designer goods and centre of real designer goods? It's because they have an insistent need to show everyone they aren't poor.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

randomradio said:


> We took a hit in December in IIP. The Jan figure may be dismal as well. Hopefully it will normalize before the next FY starts.



I wouldn't read too much into IIP (be it good or bad number). It seriously needs a massive reform and overhaul as an index.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Steel
07-March, 2017 18:48 IST
*Indian Steel Industry Needs To Become Highly Competitive and Develop Benchmark Parameters as World-Class Steel Producer *

Steel Minister Chaudhary Birender Singh Addresses Second Regional Conference on ‘Make in India-Make in Steel’ in Ludhiana Punjab 



The Union Steel Minister Shri Chaudhary Birender Singh inaugurated the second regional conference on ‘Make in India-Make in Steel ’and‘ Doubling per capita Steel Consumption’ in Ludhiana Punjab today. The north region conference organized by Ministry of Steel was held in the presence of the Minister of State for Steel Shri Vishnu Deo Sai, Dr. Aruna Sharma, Secretary Steel, Shri P.K. Singh, Chairman SAIL and dignitaries from Indian Steel Association and representatives from private steel sector. Considering the presence of industrial hub in North India including two-wheelers & cycle manufacturing, pipes and tubes, re-rolling mills, engineering goods & equipments, strong farm based economy and hilly terrains; northern region assumes importance for steel industry in terms of both production and consumption. Addressing the conference Steel Minister Chaudhary Birender Singh said, “Northern region accounts for 40% of steel consumption and more ideas on steel demand enhancement will be generated at the Ludhiana Conference. Domestic steel industry, which contributes 2% to the GDP, has huge potential, but there is need for diversification and innovation to generate demand in the steel industry. The Indian steel industry has to become highly competitive and it has to benchmark the parameters for becoming a world-class steel producer.”


The Minister added that steel industry needs to compete and fight with other industries supplying substitution materials for steel. Shri Birender Singh while outlining the unique qualities of steel including life cycle cost, recyclability, reusability, strength and durability said that, “Steel structures have a longer life span, are low on maintenance and provide smart solutions as well. Steel can be used for making bailey bridges; steel reinforced pavements, Pre-fab structures, furniture etc. and it can also find usage in making food-storing silos, water pipes for transporting drinking water and tanks for storing it. These are safer options and will last longer.” He said that FCI has plans to construct 100 lakh tonne steel silos by 2020 and northern states can contribute largely to it. Shri Singh praised the secondary steel industry in Northern states which use scrap intensive steel making thus reducing coking coal dependence and is also cost effective. He added that, “Steel industry’s landscape has undergone wide changes and more plants using melt and manufacture technologies should come up.”


Speaking on the occasion, the Minister of State, Shri Vishnu Deo Sai said, “While the ministry targets to escalate production to 300 million tonnes, the demand creation for this volume and marketing it, is the biggest challenge.” The Secretary Steel, Dr. Aruna Sharma said that, “The target is to substantially increase the per-capita steel consumption from the current 60 kg. The 2017-18 Central budget has given boost to steel consumption in various infrastructure sectors specially Railways, Defence and highways.” The delegates in the conference explored various modern options like use of Light weight high performance steel, pre-fab steel structures, steel use in ROBs, flyovers, crash barriers on Highways, silos, water pipes, agro tools etc. at a time which is most appropriate to showcase the immense advantages of use of steel in various applications. During the conference, various initiatives taken by the Ministry of Steel for steel promotion in Northern India were showcased. Low cost housing projects, steel-based sports stadia, other infrastructure for hilly terrains/ seismic zones, development of low cost steel frame houses and pre-fab steel intensive dwelling units suiting the needs of the terrain of eastern India are some of them.


Addressing the conference, Chairman SAIL, Shri. P.K. Singh said that, “steel consumption in India will increase as a result of ‘Make in India-Make in Steel’ initiative. Both urban and rural consumption is bound to increase due to various government initiatives. SAIL with its efforts in the direction of offering more value added and ready to use products is supporting this move.” The conference was attended by representatives from several other decision makers in projects in central and state Governments, architects, structural designers and consultants, project financers, contractors, fabricators, erectors, Faculties from Metallurgy, Mechanical and Civil Engineering departments, representatives from large infrastructure industry, steel engineers/ architects associations.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

The Prime Minister, Shri Narendra Modi watching the model of the 4-Lane Extradosed Bridge over river Narmada, in Bharuch, Gujarat on March 07, 2017. The Union Minister for Road Transport & Highways and Shipping, Shri Nitin Gadkari, the Chief Minister of Gujarat, Shri Vijay Rupani and the Minister of State for Road Transport & Highways, Shipping and Chemicals & Fertilizers, Shri Mansukh L. Mandaviya are also seen.


----------



## RISING SUN

India, ADB ink $375 million loan pact for industrial corridor
India and ADB have signed USD 375 million pact for loans and grants to develop 800-km Visakhapatnam-Chennai Industrial Corridor, which is the first phase of a planned 2,500-km East Coast Economic Corridor.ADB had last September approved USD 631 million in loans and grants for the industrial corridor.Deputy Country Director of ADB's India Resident Mission L B Sondjaja said: "We estimate that by 2025, annual industrial output along the corridor will increase fourfold to USD 64 billion from about USD 16 billion in 2015 if investment opportunities are maximized over the next few years."
http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...al-corridor/articleshow/57330488.cms?from=mdr

India and ADB sign $375 million in loans and grants for first phase of 2,500–kilometer long East Coast Economic Corridor
The Asian Development Bank (ADB) and the Government of India signed here $375 million in loans and grants to develop 800-kilometer Visakhapatnam-Chennai Industrial Corridor, which is the First Phase of a planned 2,500–kilometer long East Coast Economic Corridor (ECEC). The Corridor is expected to spur development on India’s eastern coast in line with the Government of India’s Make in India policy to stimulate manufacturing, and Act East policy to integrate the Indian economy with Asia’s dynamic global production networks.

The signing event was held on 23.02.2017 followed the ADB approval of $631 million in loans and grants in September 2016 to develop the Visakhapatnam-Chennai Industrial Corridor. ADB’s approved loans comprise a $500 million multi-tranche facility to build key infrastructure in the four main centers along the corridor – Visakhapatnam, Kakinada, Amaravati, and Yerpedu-Srikalahasti in the State of Andhra Pradesh. The First Tranche of $245 million was signed today that will finance sub-projects to develop high-quality internal infrastructure in 2 of the 4 nodes of the corridor–Visakhapatnam and Yerpedu-Srikalahasti.

Another component of the approved ADB funds signed on 23.02.2017 was a $125 million policy-based loan that will be used for capacity development of institutions engaged in corridor management, provide support to enhance ease of doing business and for supporting industrial and sector policies to stimulate industrial development.

“ADB is supporting an industrial corridor development approach that involves creation of efficient transport, and reliable water and power supplies in the industrial clusters along with a skilled workforce, to be backed by industry-friendly policies that improve ease of doing business for integration of local economy with global production networks,” said L. B. Sondjaja, Deputy Country Director of ADB’s India Resident Mission who signed the loan agreement on behalf of ADB. “We estimate that by 2025, annual industrial output along the corridor will increase fourfold to $64 billion from about $16 billion in 2015 if investment opportunities are maximized over the next few years.”

The project is an important milestone in the process of developing the corridor and realizing the objectives of Make in India. We sincerely hope that the project will complement the ongoing efforts of the Government of Andhra Pradesh to enhance industrial growth and create high-quality jobs,” said Raj Kumar, Joint Secretary (Multilateral Institutions), in the Ministry of Finance, who signed the loan agreement for Government of India. The project agreement was signed by Hema Munivenkatappa, Special Secretary to Government (Finance) on behalf of the Government of Andhra Pradesh.

Along with the ADB loans, agreement was also signed for a $5 million grant from the multi-donor Urban Climate Change Resilience Trust Fund that is managed by ADB to build climate change resilient infrastructure. The Government of India will provide extra funding of $215 million to the $846 million project.

Among the outputs envisaged under the $245 million tranche 1 loan include strengthening and widening of a 29.6-kilometer section of state highway to four lanes to improve connectivity from Kakinada Port to National Highway 16, investments in smart water management in Visakhapatnam to reduce nonrevenue water and provide continuous water supply, upgrading 7 power substations to supply high-quality and reliable power supply to Visakhapatnam, Naidupeta, and Yerpedu-Srikalahasti industrial clusters, and effluent treatment facility in Atchutapuram and Naidupeta clusters.

The tranche 1 loan will have a 25-year term, including a grace period of 5 years, a 20-year straight line repayment method at an annual interest rate determined in accordance with ADB’s LIBOR-based lending facility.

http://www.indiainfoline.com/articl...t-coast-economic-corridor-117022800450_1.html

ADB extends $375 mn loan for India's East Coast Economic Corridor
The Asian Development Bank (ADB) has sanctioned $375 million in loans and grants to develop the 800-km Visakhapatnam-Chennai Industrial Corridor, which is the first phase of a planned 2,500–km-long East Coast Economic Corridor (ECEC).

The corridor is expected to spur development on India's eastern coast in line with the government of India's 'Make in India' policy to stimulate manufacturing, and 'Act East' policy to integrate the Indian economy with Asia's dynamic global production networks.

ADB and the Indian government had signed an agreement to this effect on 23 February after the ADB board approved $631 million in loans and grants in September 2016 to develop the Visakhapatnam-Chennai Industrial Corridor.

ADB's approved loans include a $500-million multi-tranche facility to build key infrastructure in the four main centers along the corridor – Visakhapatnam, Kakinada, Amaravati, and Yerpedu-Srikalahasti - in Andhra Pradesh. The first tranche of $245 million will finance sub-projects to develop high-quality internal infrastructure in 2 of the 4 nodes of the corridor – Visakhapatnam and Yerpedu-Srikalahasti.

The approved ADB funds include a $125 million policy-based loan that will be used for capacity development of institutions engaged in corridor management, provide support to enhance ease of doing business and for supporting industrial and sector policies to stimulate industrial development.

Along with the ADB loans, agreement was also signed for a $5-million grant from the multi-donor Urban Climate Change Resilience Trust Fund that is managed by ADB to build climate change resilient infrastructure.

The government of India will provide extra funding of $215 million to the $846 million project.

''ADB is supporting an industrial corridor development approach that involves creation of efficient transport, and reliable water and power supplies in the industrial clusters along with a skilled workforce, to be backed by industry-friendly policies that improve ease of doing business for integration of local economy with global production networks,'' said L B Sondjaja, deputy country director of ADB's India Resident Mission who signed the loan agreement on behalf of ADB. ''We estimate that by 2025, annual industrial output along the corridor will increase four fold to $64 billion from about $16 billion in 2015 if investment opportunities are maximised over the next few years,'' he added.

''The project is an important milestone in the process of developing the corridor and realising the objectives of `Make in India'. We sincerely hope that the project will complement the ongoing efforts of the government of Andhra Pradesh to enhance industrial growth and create high-quality jobs,'' said Raj Kumar, joint secretary in the finance ministry who signed the loan agreement for government of India.

The project agreement was signed by Hema Munivenkatappa, special secretary to government (finance) on behalf of the government of Andhra Pradesh.

Among the projects envisaged under the $245-million tranche 1 loan include strengthening and widening of a 29.6-km section of state highway to four lanes to improve connectivity from Kakinada Port to National Highway 16, investments in smart water management in Visakhapatnam to reduce non-revenue water and provide continuous water supply, upgrading 7 power substations to supply high-quality and reliable power supply to Visakhapatnam, Naidupeta, and Yerpedu-Srikalahasti industrial clusters, and effluent treatment facility in Atchutapuram and Naidupeta clusters.

The tranche 1 loan will have a 25-year term, including a grace period of 5 years, a 20-year straight line repayment method at an annual interest rate determined in accordance with ADB's LIBOR-based lending facility.
http://www.domain-b.com/finance/banks/Asian_Development_Bank/20170301_corridor.html

http://www.navhindtimes.in/adb-india-sign-375-mn-in-loans-grants-for-ecec/


----------



## ranjeet

*I-T department lens on petrol pumps complicit in converting black money post demonetisation*

http://www.financialexpress.com/eco...t-demonetisation/578357/#.WMAJ6oqRAxo.twitter

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Railways
09-March, 2017 18:48 IST
*Ministry of Railways and United Nations Environment Programme (UNEP) signed Letters of Intent(LOI) on Environment Initiatives *



In the august presence of Minister of Railways *Shri Suresh Prabhakar Prabhu, *Ministry of Railways signed a LETTER OF INTENT (LOI) with United Nations Environment Programme (UNEP) to formalise the joint cooperation in the area of environmental conservation today i.e. 9th March 2017 at Rail Bhavan. Minister of State for Railways, *Shri Rajen Gohain* specially graced the occasion. Chairman, Railway Board, Shri A. K. Mital, Member (Rolling Stock), Railway Board, Shri Ravindra Gupta, other Railway Board Members and senior officials were also present on the occasion. Mr. Erik Solheim, Executive Director UNEP (and Under Secretary General, UN) from Head office, Nairobi, Kenya was also present. Representatives of Indian Railways and UNEP signed and exchanged Letters of Intent for exploring the opportunity and Developing a Joint cooperation mechanism in the field of Environment& Sustainability

The focussed areas identified for joint activities would be to;

a. Collaborate in Formulating Specific Roadmap for achieving 20% reduction in Water consumption at Railway establishments.

b. Collaborate in the development of a Draft action plan for establishing waste management centres at major stations on Indian Railways.

c. Collaborate in the development of a Draft action plan for Indian Railways on sustainable public procurement for green technology.

Speaking on the occasion, Minister of Railways Shri Suresh Prabhakar Prabhu said that Indian Railways welcomes this partnership. The priority in Railways is to reduce the carbon footprints which will help public at large. After this partnership, opportunities are large to work for environment conservation in collaboration with UNEP. Railway is already taking several green initiatives and is going to produce 1000MW solar energy. This joint co-operation will help Indian Railways in its green objectives.

Speaking on the occasion, Mr. Erik Solheim, Executive Director UNEP said that Indian Railways is an iconic organization which provides environment friendly transport. The focus of this partnership is on three main areas: waste management which is important for community, reduction in water consumption which is core of environment issues and sustainable public procurement. Indian Railways is a major procurement agency. The focus should be to move towards a greener state. Indian Railways under the reformist leadership of Minister of Railways will sure move towards greener and efficient transport system.

*Backgrounder*:- 

*Indian Railways, the lifeline of the country, with carrying 23 million passengers every day is the largest passenger carrying system in the world. * It is also the largest consumer of water as well as electricity and major contributor to green environment due to reduced GHG emissions. Indian Railways have been taking a number of steps towards Water Management, Energy Conservation, Solid Waste Management and Green buildings. United Nations Environment Programme (UNEP), is the leading organization within the United Nations system in the field of environment and has as a major area of focus of its global mandate, the conservation, protection, enhancement and support of nature and natural resources worldwide.

As the UNEP and Ministry of Railways share common objectives with regard to the coherent implementation of the environmental dimensions of sustainable development, and wish to collaborate to further these common goals and objectives within their respective mandates and governing rules and regulations; both organisations today signed and exchanged Letters of Intent for exploring the opportunity and Developing a Joint cooperation mechanism in the field of Environment& Sustainability. 

****


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

*Delhi-Jaipur expressway to cost Rs 18,000 cr: Nitin Gadkari*

The Delhi-Jaipur express highway would be built at a cost of Rs 18,000 crore, Union Road Minister Nitin Gadkari said today. *The advanced cement-concrete 225-km express highway will be the second in the country after Mumbai-Pune express highway and will pave the way for reaching Delhi from Jaipur in just one-and-a-half hour at 125 km/hour speed*, the minister said after laying the foundation of road construction works in Dausa district today.

“Agra-Delhi is also considered express highway but it is not as per the standard. After Mumbai-Pune express highway, Delhi-Jaipur will be the second express highway in the country,” he said. He further said that the Haryana government has given alignment permission and if Rajasthan help in land acquisition and road alignment permission, the work can commence this year itself.

The Union minister said that Mumbai-Baroda express highway is also in the plan. On the long-pending Ring-Road construction work in Jaipur, Gadkari said that a high-level meeting with all the stakeholders was held today and it has been decided that NHAI would complete the work in 15 months.

http://www.financialexpress.com/eco...way-to-cost-rs-18000-cr-nitin-gadkari/582625/


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/840197937305128961

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RISING SUN

http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...-bangladesh/articleshow/57287674.cms?from=mdr


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Commerce & Industry
14-March, 2017 17:12 IST
*Footwear Design and Development Institute (FDDI) Bill, 2017 *

Commerce & Industry Minister Smt. Nirmala Sitharaman introduced the Footwear Design and Development Institute (FDDI) Bill, 2017 in the Lok Sabha on 14th March, 2017 to declare the FDDI as an Institution of National Importance (INI).

The objective of the proposed legislation is to facilitate and promote teaching, training and research in all disciplines relating to design and development of Footwear and leather products and to enable FDDI to emerge as Centre of Excellence meeting international standards.

The Footwear Design & Development Institute was established in 1986 with the objective of providing trained human resource and assistance to the sector. FDDI has pan-India presence with campuses at Noida, Kolkata, Chennai, Fursatganj (UP), Rohtak (Haryana), Chhindwara (M.P) and Jodhpur (Rajasthan) equipped with state of art academic facilities and infrastructure. New campuses at Hyderabad, Patna, Ankleshwar (Gujarat), Banur(Punjab) and Guna (M.P) would also start functioning shortly.

*****

Ministry of Consumer Affairs, Food & Public Distribution
14-March, 2017 15:55 IST
*14.66 lakh tonnes of pulses procured towards building the buffer stock *

As per the Working Group Report on Foodgrains-Balancing Demand & Supply During 12th FYP of Niti Aayog the projected demand for pulses during 2016-17 is estimated to be around 24.61 million tonnes while the estimated production of pulses is 22.14 million tonnes, thereby implying higher demand than domestic production. 

The Government has approved creation of buffer upto 20 lakh tonnes of pulses. As on 08.03.2017, around 14.66 lakh tonnes of pulses have been procured or contracted for imports towards building the buffer. The Government has contracted imports of 4.06 lakh tonnes of pulses towards building the buffer stock. The prices of pulses fluctuates daily as well as over season. While approving the bid for imports, Price Stabilization Fund Management Committee (PSFMC), inter alia, compares offer rate with prevailing domestic rate and bids are generally approved for import when the rate offered are lower than prevailing domestic prices of that pulses. 

Government has approved engaging a professional Buffer Stock Management Agency (BSMA) for efficient management of the buffer stock including procurement, storage, maintenance and liquidation of the stock as per Government directives from time to time. The agency for designing and managing the bid process has been selected. Contract for appointment is being finalized. 

This information was given by Shri C.R. Chaudhary, the Minister of State for Consumer Affairs, Food and Public Distribution, in written reply to a question in Lok Sabha today.


*****


----------



## ranjeet

Worth going through the link. 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/833775093008449537

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Śakra

ranjeet said:


> Worth going through the link.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/833775093008449537



Land Acq and Labour law reform will kick our economy into overdrive.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Heavy Industries & Public Enterprises
15-March, 2017 14:27 IST
*Sale of Non-Operational Units of CCI *

As far as CCI is concerned, non-operating units of CCI are to be disinvested first as a part of strategic disinvestment of Cement Corporation of India Limited. 

Niti Aayog has recommended for strategic disinvestment of Cement Corporation Of India. To start with all seven non-operating units that is 1) Mandhar, 2) Kurkunta, 3) Nayagaon, 4) Charkhi Dadri, 5) Delhi Grinding Unit (DGU), 6) Adilabad & 7) Akaltara and the non-commissioned unit of Bhatinda are to be divested first and thereafter disinvestment of operating units is to be taken up. 

The Inter Ministerial Group (IMG) has identified five units for disinvestment in the first Phase namely 1) Mandhar, 2) Kurkunta, 3) Bhatinda, 4) Nayagaon, 5) Charkhi Dadri and the legal issues relating to DGU, Adilabad & Akaltara need to be sorted out. The process of appointment of Transaction Advisor, Legal Advisor and Asset Valuer has been started by CCI as per direction of IMG. 

The mode of sale shall be as per the guidelines of Department of Investment and Public Asset Management (DIPAM). 

The units being considered under disinvestment at present are closed and workers are not there. 

The amount expected as sale proceeds shall be known after asset valuation of non-operating units. 

This information was given by Minister of State in the Ministry of Heavy Industries and Public Enterprises Shri Babul Supriyo in reply to a written question in the Rajya Sabha today. 

******


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/841984403848871937

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RISING SUN

http://mobile.reuters.com/article/idUSKBN16M21T?il=0

http://m.economictimes.com/news/eco...reserves-jump-1-2-bn/articleshow/57578871.cms

http://m.economictimes.com/news/eco...h-30-billion-in-2018/articleshow/57554193.cms

http://www.moneycontrol.com/news/bu...rket-by-2020-suzuki-2149739.html?classic=true


----------



## RISING SUN

Training pilots in Delhi: Airbus to set up flight simulator at IGI airport
Aerospace giant Airbus will set up its India headquarters and the country's first full flight simulator to address the growing demand of trained pilots and aircraft maintenance engineers, Delhi International Airport Ltd (DIAL) announced on Thursday.

The GMR Group-led DIAL said in a statement that it has signed a land licence agreement with Airbus for a period till March 31, 2036 for the purpose.

"Delhi International Airport (P) Ltd, a GMR led consortium, announced that it has signed a land license agreement with Airbus for setting up India's first full flight simulator at the Aerocity - Terminal District of Indira Gandhi International (IGI) Airport," the statement said.

"On the 1.11 acre of land, Airbus will also establish its India Headquarters within the same development," the statement added.

DIAL said it has received the initial security deposit and advanced development charges (ADC), and will also receive an annual license fee from this license.

"Airbus India had decided to open its full flight training centre here, keeping in mind the growing requirements of its customers as Delhi is a key base for most of the airlines -- Air India, Indigo and Vistara," it added.
http://www.business-standard.com/ar...-simulator-at-igi-airport-117031601294_1.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RISING SUN

Indian stock market beats Pakistan, China, leads global equity markets; what’s next?
http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...-whats-next/articleshow/57664888.cms?from=mdr


----------



## RISING SUN

Hungry baby gets milk on train after SOS tweet
India's railway ministry is receiving praise on social media after it acted on a tweet from a train and provided milk to a hungry baby. Anagha Nikam was travelling by rail when she spotted a mother trying to find milk for her baby daughter. She tweeted to the ministry and asked for help, and milk was provided at the next station. The ministry is known for being proactive on Twitter, and has helped many distressed passengers in the past. Ms Nikam's Twitter communication with Konkan Railway, a division of Indian Railways, happened on 12 March, but the story came to light after the ministry tweeted about it on Thursday. She was travelling in the Happa Express in the western state of Maharashtra when she used social media to seek help for the family.
http://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-india-39288247

Conference addresses trans-Asia rail connectivity through India, Iran, Turkey 
A multi-nation conference on trans-Asia connectivity has opened in New Delhi to explore the possibility of a rail freight service connecting India with Iran and Turkey, Iran’s PressTV news agency reported on March 15. The two-day event brings together railway and custom officials from Afghanistan, Iran, Bangladesh, Bhutan, Kazakhstan, Myanmar, Nepal, Pakistan, Russia, and India along with government officials, policy-makers and experts. Indian Railway Minister Suresh Prabhu addressed the conference, highlighting the need for rail connectivity for the development of the region. While the event is focused on strengthening cross-border railway transport within South and Southwest Asia, it is complementary to a wider effort to develop an intercontinental route which is believed to transform economic patterns between Asia and Europe. The railway would link up with the North-South Transport Corridor, which aims to connect Russia, Iran and India. Both projects could loop up with China’s ambitious Belt and Road Initiative which seeks to revive the ancient Silk Road, making each of the connections even more feasible. For China, these integrated transport networks provide a counterbalance to US “pivot” to Asia, while Russia seeks to expand economic ties with India after blocking food imports from the European Union. For Iran, the route offers a buffer against future pressures after the country came under the most intensive Western sanctions over its nuclear program between 2011 and 2015. Earlier this month, Iran and Azerbaijan inaugurated a 10 km rail link – one of the missing final pieces of the North-South Transport Corridor which is about to be completed this year after 17 years. Iran and Azerbaijan are both eager to establish themselves as regional transportation hubs between Asia and Europe, while other countries across Asia are trying to tap into these emerging networks.
http://www.timesca.com/index.php/ne...a-rail-connectivity-through-india-iran-turkey

Suresh Prabhu for rail connectivity with neighbouring nations
Railway Minister Suresh Prabhu today pitched for rail connectivity with neighbouring countries to boost trade and eliminate poverty in the region.

Highlighting the need for physical connectivity with neighbours for trade growth, he advocated work on rail link from Kathmandu to Delhi and Kolkata shortly.

"Asia is going to be the next futre growth centre of the world. Asia being the large continent, it is going to be very interesting to see how all countries of the region participate in the growth," Prabhu said while inaugurating the global conference on transcontinental rail connectivity here.

Organised by the United Nations Economic and Social Commission for Asia and the Pacific (ESCAP) in coordination with the Railways Ministry, the conference aims at taking forward the proposed railway transport connectivity in South and South-West Asia.

Considered to be a major boost for trade and economic development of the Asia Pacific region, a trans-container goods train from Dhaka to Istanbul covering Bangladesh, Bhutan, India, Nepal, Pakistan, Afghanistan, Iran and Turkey is being considered by Indian Railways along with neighbouring countries.

However, Prabhu said there is also a need to have political understanding for achieving physical connectivity for economic growth.

"It is a very interesting idea to bring rail connectivity in South and South West Asia... and to have this, proper political understanding is a prerequisite," he said.

Even if we work on this idea, it will ensure benefit of the region, he added.

The two-day conference will explore the way forward to establish rail connectivity from Dhaka to Istanbul.

"We already have rail connectivity with Dhaka. We will have an international agreement for this to go up to Istanbul," he said.

Prabhu said, "Connectivity and integration of trade bring about huge economy growth. Integration of market can happen through trade policy and other means like investment. But unless you bring in physical connectivity trade potential cannot be realised."

On Indian Railways' plan, he said, "We want to start with our neighbouring countries first, like Nepal, Bhutan, Bangladesh, Pakistan, Afghanistan. We have decided to connect all our neighbours. We already have some and wherever there is a need we will work it out."

On Nepal, he said, "We must ensure there is a connectivity between Kathmandu and New Delhi and Kathmandu and Kolkata."

Prabhu said GDP will grow through expansion of rail network.

"We are also working in a big way in Sri Lanka in the rail sector. This will pave the way for connecting the entire world through railways. It will benefit the country in eliminating poverty. Development will pick up."

On Pakistan, he said, "With Pakistan, we already have rail connectivity. We are working very actively in Bangladesh.

"In Myanmar, we are already working. That will ensure the important missing link between South-East Asia and India. It will happen through Myanmar." 
http://www.moneycontrol.com/news/bu...tivity-with-neighbouring-nations-2151177.html

Indian Railways to send officers to IITs, IIMs for advanced research and studies
It's time for the railway babus to take lessons at countries premiere engineering and management institutes to enhance their skills.

The Indian Railways will be sending its 20 officers from various services to IITs and IIMs for rail-related research and advanced studies.

"Fellowship scheme for railway officers has been introduced at central and state universities and centres for excellence, like IITs, IIMs and IIS," said a senior railway board officer.

He said a scheme for encouraging railway employees to acquire higher qualifications at Master's level in IITs, IIMs and institutes of repute will also be introduced.

The IR has issued a notice for admission for MTech programme for 20 railway officers from the disciplines of civil, mechanical and electrical engineering.

An official said the training programme will also be opened for officers in railway PSUs, like IRCTC, IRCON and others.

Services of professional agencies would be used for evaluation of railway-training programmes. A policy has been framed in this regard, the official added.

According to sources, the railways will be spending nearly Rs 5 lakh for each of these officers during their two years of course.

AIMED AT UPDATING OFFICERS' SKILLS

"In keeping with the need to maintain pace with fast-changing transport environment and need for innovation and modernisation, the railway board has decided to update and upgrade the professional and technical knowledge and skills of the railway officers by enrolling them into academic programmes in premiere technical and management institutes in the country," said a communication from the railway ministry to all railway training institutes.

Sources said the Master's degree in Engineering will be helpful in improving the passenger safety standards in the railways as well as improving the overall train operations.

Focus will be on upgrading the tracks, signalling and electrification system on the railway tracks so as to improve punctuality and speed of the trains. This assumes greater significance in wake of the railways introducing high-speed rail network in the country.

The Indian Railways had signed an MoU with University of Mumbai in April last year for setting up a centre for railway research. A railway ministry official said an academic services agreement was signed with Beijing Jiaotong University, China, for training of 100 officers of various departments in heavy-haul technology.
http://indiatoday.intoday.in/story/...ficer-training-reserach-studies/1/906040.html

Indian Railways gets milk to hungry baby on train after passenger's SOS tweet
Indian Railways is winning praise for its swift response to a train passenger’s SOS tweet about a hungry baby on a train.
Anagha Nikam was traveling on the railroad and after seeing a mother trying to find milk for her child, tweeted the Indian railway ministry to ask for help. Milk was provided at the next station for the baby girl.

The ministry is known to be active on Twitter, helping other passengers in the past. It has 2.39 million followers on the social network, often going on “tweet storms” to provide information about the country’s rail lines and providing updates on progress. It also uses the platform for customer service, replying to riders inquiries or complaints.

Ms Nikam communicated with Konkan Railway, a division of Indian Railways about the mother’s need on March 12. The Ministry subsequently tweeted an article about the exchange.
http://www.foxnews.com/tech/2017/03...baby-on-train-after-passengers-sos-tweet.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Śakra

RISING SUN said:


> Indian stock market beats Pakistan, China, leads global equity markets; what’s next?
> http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...-whats-next/articleshow/57664888.cms?from=mdr



I was told that pakistan stock market is the best performing on this site by every PDF pakistani.


----------



## RISING SUN

Śakra said:


> I was told that pakistan stock market is the best performing on this site by every PDF pakistani.


Might be possible from other angles. There are various ways by which a share market valuation is done.


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/843342554871545857

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## RISING SUN

With 7 Advance Features, Mumbai Local on Your Way
Mumbai railway stations are under tremendous make over in last 2 years. Apart From rush, Mumbaikar’s are getting relief through new bridges, sky walks connecting with railway bridges, CCTV cameras and new ATVM machines for getting ticket without standing in long queues.

Now Mumbai Will Get Another relief Through Advance Local Trains Which are Under Construction In Chennai. These Locals Trains are having too many advance features in term of Technology and Looks.

1. Solar Power: At the top of Coaches There is a Solar energy Equipment Installed. so these Local will no Longer be Connected with Overhead Wires
2. TV Screens: Now you will be getting Bored as we will be having Television Screens on Every Coaches. These Screen will Give you Information About Next Station, On Which side Platform is Coming and Off course Some 
3. Wi-FI Facility: We already have Wi-fi Facility In many Express Trains like satabdi express, Maharajah Express. Now These Wi-fi with Updated Features based on Tower to Router Technology has been Installed.
4. Long Coaches: Coaches will be joined as in Mumbai’s AC Local. 2 Coaches will be Joint as 1 and each Coach Length will be 1.5 times Higher than Existing Coaches in local trains.
5. LED Lights: Theses LED Lights will not only Save Energy But also are cheaper and they made in India. There will 60 Lights In Every Coaches
6. Charger Facility: At every Corner of local there is Charger Facility with 20 Charger Points with Mobile Lock Technology. Mobile Lock is a Machine Which will keep your Phone safe from others. This will be a 4 Digit Digital Locker System.
7. Warning Signals: Railways has been Investing Big for safety Purpose. So Finally Local Trains are Equipped with ILSR System which are Russian Technology. This System Will give Warning Messages When Any Other Train comes On same Track Within 250 Meter Distance.
http://www.thecitytruths.com/with-7-advance-features-mumbai-local-on-your-way/

MMRDA plans to extend Metro-IV route from Wadala to GPO
The 32-km long Metro-IV (Wadala and Kasarvadavli via Ghatkopar and LBS Road), will be extended up to GPO in South Mumbai via Mumbai Port Trust (MbPT) land on the eastern waterfront. In January, Mumbai Metropolitan Region Development Authority (MMRDA) had floated tenders for an elevated corridor worth Rs 14,549 crore for Metro-IV. Metropolitan commissioner U P S Madan said, "A feasibility study is being undertaken to extend the Metro from Wadala to GPO on P D'mello Road. The corridor will pass via the MbPT land."

The extension will be 8km long and cost per km is estimated to be Rs 300 crore for elevated and Rs 750 crore for the underground portion. A call on whether the extended corridor will be elevated or underground or both will be taken after the feasibility report is submitted. Madan said, "The extension has been planned as the MbPT plans to revamp the port land to draw a large number of visitors to this part of the city on the eastern waterfront." 
If the proposal is found to be feasible, there will be two Metro corridors operating from the southern most part of the city. While Metro-IV will cater to commuters from the eastern suburbs, Metro-III will cater to the western suburbs.


In November, MbPT appointed a consortium which designed the Sabarmati waterfront to prepare the master plan to revamp the eastern waterfront into a hub of tourism, recreation and entertainment under the self-financing model through the commercial exploitation of land.

The consultant will start the work on the draft master plan for a 550 ha area within six months. Of these, 300 ha of land is available but the detailed master plan for 165 ha will be ready in nine months. MbPT wants the consultant to create a landmark site for the city of Mumbai and India, with plazas, shopping arcades, pedestrian and a bicycle-friendly environment. The entire revamp is proposed to be carried out on land where non-port activities are undertaken i.e. north of Ferry Wharf.


"Since it is being carried out under the self-financing model, we will have to monetise land so that another Central Business District (CBD) can come up on the lines of BKC," an official said. 
http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...dala-to-gpo/articleshow/57658019.cms?from=mdr

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RISING SUN

Adani Ports to develop 3rd phase of Mundra Port for Rs 6,000cr
Adani Ports and SEZ Ltd will invest Rs 6,000 crore for the development of third phase of Mundra Port.

The upcoming capacity expansion of Mundra Port, touted as one of the top multi-purpose ports in the country in terms of traffic held, would lead to employment generation for 600 people, sources said.


A token MoU to this effect was signed in the presence of Gujarat Deputy Chief Minister Nitin Patel at the Vibrant Gujarat Global Summit.

Essar Ports too plans to develop port facilities along the Gujarat coast at an investment of about Rs 10,600 crore, a move that is expected to result in employment generation opportunities for 1,000 people.

A slew of MoUs signed here today also include one by West Cost Liquid Terminal — an SPV of Shapoorji Paloonji Group — which intends to invest Rs 1,200 crore for development of LPG and Liquid Storage Terminal at the greenfield port location of Chhara (District Gir Somnath).

This project, said state officials, will be an important contributor in increasing LPG reach in the Northern, Western and Central parts of the country, for domestic cooking fuel segment by enabling the LPG imports.

In the roads and building sector, the National Highways Authority of India (NHAI) intends to invest Rs 13,000 crore to create Vadodara-Talasari six-lane expressway.

The move is expected to improve the connectivity between Ahmedabad and Mumbai.

In the areas of water supply, Classic Network has outlined plans to invest Rs 1,000 crore for development of a water supply project entailing employment for 1500 people.

In addition, Solar Sewage Basic Infrastructure is planning to invest Rs 5,000 crore for undertaking Sea Water desalination project on BOOT basis, a project that would provide employment to nearly 600 people in the State.

The Vibrant Gujarat summit has been a hub of business activities over the last three days, with captains of the industry announcing massive investments into the state.

At the high-profile inauguration of the event by the Prime Minister on January 10, global as well as Indian business leader announced plans to invest in areas such ports, automotive, IT, renewable energy, water, cement, amongst others.

"Companies like Boeing, Airbus, Adani Group, and large numbers others have shown tremendous interest in investing in the state," J N Singh, Chief Secretary, Gujarat Government told PTI. 
http://www.business-standard.com/ar...undra-port-for-rs-6-000cr-117011200825_1.html

Gujarat coastal economic zones in the works
The three Coastal Economic Zones (CEZs) proposed in Gujarat will have facilities related to petrochemical, apparel, automobile, marble furniture, cement and maritime. A consultant will be appointed within a month to prepare a detailed master plan for CEZs in the region.

Under the larger Sagarmala Programme, there are plans to have 14 CEZs at different locations across India, of which three will be in Gujarat at Kutch, Saurashtra and South Gujarat (Suryapur).

"The industrial clusters proposed to be developed in these three CEZs will be related to petrochemical, automobile, cement, etc. The perspective plans were also prepared for these CEZs," reads the tender document inviting request for proposal (RFP) for preparing the master plan.

As per the plans prepared for Gujarat, automobile-related establishments would be at Sanand, petrochemical, apparel and cement hubs would be at Saurashtra, and maritime and marble cluster in Kutch.

Kandla and Mundra ports have been appointed as nodal agency for the project to develop CEZ and Coastal Economic Units (CEUs) in Kutch region.

"This project is being undertaken by the Ministry of Shipping through Indian Ports Association and has several aspects to it. The total area of CEZ is much more bigger than the size of Kandla Port," said Ravi Parmar, chairman, Kandla Port Trust.

For Kutch region, a total of 12 clusters have been identified having a total of 13,320.58 hectare land bank. The cluster size varies from 33.62 hectare to 2,175.80 hectare. Including Kandla Port, the total area under the project is 18,740.58 hectare.

"Even tourism, fisheries, community development will be part of the larger project," added Parmar.

For Saurashtra region, covering the districts of Junagadh, Porbandar, Jamnagar, Rajkot, Amreli, Bhavnagar and Ahmedabad, Pipavav and Sikka are the nodal ports. Similarly, for the Suryapur region, Anand, Vadodara, Bharuch, Surat, Navsari and Valsad districts Dahej and Hazira are the nodal ports.

CEZs will be spatial economic regions comprising a group of coastal districts or districts with a strong linkage to the ports in that region. Whereas, CEUs will be specific industrial estate projects with a demarcated boundary similar to the Delhi-Mumbai Industrial Corridors nodes. The CEUs will house the industrial clusters or projects proposed within the CEZ.

Each CEZ will consist of multiple CEUs and more than one industrial cluster can be housed within a CEU. Within each industrial cluster, there can be several manufacturing units.

All these clusters will be closer to deep draught port under the 'Port-Linked Industrial Clusters'.

With the bidding process underway to prepare detailed master plan, either by later this month or early next month, an agency will be appointed for the same.

Once the CEZs and CEUs are established, they will generate employment opportunities in the coastal regions of Gujarat having presence of industries, apart from reducing logistics cost and saving time for the movement of exports and imports. Even the movement of domestic cargo through ports is expected to improve.
http://www.dnaindia.com/money/report-gujarat-coastal-economic-zones-in-the-works-2330754

One of the largest car carriers docks at Mumbai Port

One of the world's largest car carriers 'Hoegh Tracer' was docked at Mumbai Port Trust (MbPT) on Wednesday morning to ferry around 6,000 cars from the recently-built offshore container terminal (OCT).

During this financial year, as on January, the MbPT has already registered a 21% increase in handling of vehicles from the port.

"About 6,000 cars will be exported on this Norwegian flagged ship – Hoegh Tracer. The new OCT facility has enabled phenomenal increase of vehicle handling by our port," said Sanjay Bhatia, chairman, MbPT.

Though it is among the largest ships, it will not ferry record number of vehicles from Mumbai. On August 6, 2016, 6,312 cars were loaded on a single ship.

With the deck space of 71,400 square metre and carrying capacity of 8,500 car equivalent units, this just-over-a-year-old Hoegh Tracer vessel is one of the world's largest pure car and truck carrier (PCTC).

As per the data available with DNA Money, last year 1.40 lakh vehicles were handled by the port and, 1.70 lakh vehicles of different automobile manufacturers were handled between April 2016 and January 2017. The figure of February and March is likely to take the growth beyond 25%.

Of the 1.70 lakh vehicles handled at the port during this fiscal, over 95% of them are export units manufactured in India.

Inside the MbPT, the OCT is now being used only for roll on-roll off (Ro-Ro) services and not for other cargo, for which it was initially planned.

The OCT facility, which is 700 metre long and 58 metre wide with current draught of 10 metre and large storage area in the immediate backyard, has been getting car manufacturers like Volkswagen, Maruti Suzuki, Tata Motors, Mahindra & Mahindra, General Motors, as well as biggest of the shipping lines like Hoegh Autoliners, NYK, Eukor, MOL, etc.

The Rs 1,200 crore worth OCT project, being jointly developed by Gammon Infrastructure-Dragados SPL (of Spain) is still incomplete due to want of funds. There are plans in the pipeline that may see MbPT putting the OCT project for rebidding. The existing consortium had bagged the project for a concession period of 30-years on Built-Operate-Transfer basis.

In June 2015, MbPT proposed an alternative use of the offshore container terminal for Ro-Ro operations after it wasn't possible to complete the first phase of the project. The first phase involves handling 800,000 twenty foot equivalent units (TEUs).

Presently, the facility is being utilised by importers and exporters of automobiles and self-propelled equipment. The operations through Ro-Ro took off only on July 20, 2015.

Since its inception, over 100 vessels have berthed at the privately managed terminal and MbPT is getting 55% of the revenues from the Gammon Infrastructure-Dragados SPL consortium. The OCT project is likely to go for rebidding in the next couple of months.
http://www.dnaindia.com/money/report-one-of-the-largest-car-carriers-docks-at-mumbai-port-2331929

http://mumbaimirror.indiatimes.com/...of-all-rides-is-here/articleshow/57303526.cms

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RISING SUN

WB Board approves USD 175 mm hydrology project
The World Bank Board has approved the USD 175 million project which will strengthen capacity of institutions to assess water situation in their regions and reduce vulnerability to recurring flood and droughts.

The National Hydrology Project will now scale up the successes achieved under HP-I and HP-II to cover the entire country, including the states of Ganga, and Brahmaputra-Barak basins, said the Washington headquartered multi-lateral lending agency in a release.

The project, will build on the success of the Hydrology Project-I and Hydrology Project-II, under which, for the first time, real-time flood forecast systems integrated with weather forecast in two large river systems (Krishna and Satluj-Beas) to give reservoir managers an accurate picture of the water situation in their region.

“Apart from helping states that have already benefited from the earlier two projects to further upgrade and complete their monitoring networks, it will help new states to better manage water flows from the reservoirs,” the release said.

Memorandum of Agreements (MOAs) have already been signed between the central government and the states to integrate and establish the National Water Informatics Center. National Flood Forecasting Systems with an advance warning system and reservoir operation systems as well as water resources accounting in river basins will be included under the project.

“This project has the potential to help communities to plan in advance to build resilience against possible uncertainties of climate change,” said Junaid Ahmad, World Bank Country Director in India.

With rainfall in India being highly seasonal and 50 per cent of precipitation falling in just 15 days and over 90 per cent of river flows in just four months, the country continues to be water-stressed and is faced with the challenge of managing its water needs amidst recurring floods and drought.

The project will also help the states monitor all the important aspects of the hydro-meteorological cycle and adopt the procedures laid out in the earlier projects like measure how much rain or snow has fallen right in the catchments of rivers, how much silt has built up, and how much water will reach the reservoir.

Sensors in the field will instantly transmit this information to data centers through satellite or mobile phone technology, enabling managers to form a clear picture of the water situation unfolding in their region, the release said.

“Based on our experience over the last 20 years in establishing Hydrological Information Systems in southern India and in Himachal Pradesh and Punjab, both national and state governments are now committed to an integrated river basin planning and management.

“This Project responds to this demand by extending its reach to cover the entire country,” said Anju Gaur, Senior Water Resources Specialist and World Bank’s Task Team Leader for the project.

The loan, from the International Bank for Reconstruction and Development (IBRD), has a 6-year grace period, and a maturity of 23 years.
http://www.india.com/news/agencies/wb-board-approves-usd-175-mm-hydrology-project-1931711/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Railways
21-March, 2017 16:46 IST
*Minister of Railways Chairs Round Table Conference To Improve The Quality of Catering Services on Indian Railways *

Minister of Railways Shri *Suresh Prabhakar Prabhu* chaired the *Round Table Conference on improving the Quality of Catering Services* provided over Indian Railways. Chairman, Railway Board, Shri A. K. Mital, Member Traffic Railway Board Shri Mohd Jamshed, other Railway Board Members, Representatives from the Food and beverage industry, other Govt. agencies viz FDA, QCI, NABCB, Food craft institute etc., SHGs and IRCTC were also present on the occasion.


Speaking on the occasion, Shri Suresh Prabhakar Prabhu said, “The whole idea behind Round Table Conference is to take along the experts of the field. We have the responsibility of implementing policies for which we require experts and professionals to provide best services. Railways is a big entity. All Socio Economic aspects are being covered by Railways. Reach of Railways is very large from education to sports to biodiversity. Railways is immensely benefitted from these Round table Conferences by experts from different fields. Indian Railways want to get your ideas. The criterions of the policy are transparency, participative, durable and friendly to passengers and good quality. He also said that, All these activity should result in win win policy. Railways should think of solutions in Indian Context and have roadmap for future. Indian Railways is also open for professional in catering sector throughout India.

*Background:*

Indian Railways provide 11 lakh meals (approx) to passengers every day. The catering service in Railways is provided either through departmentally managed catering arrangements or through private licenses - Pantry Cars, Train Side Vending, E-Catering and through static units such as Food Plaza, Fast Food Units, AVMs etc.

Approximately 90% of mobile unit and 96% of static units are operated through private licenses. The licenses are given to the highest technically eligible bidder. The license model generates high license fee, however, there have been number of complaints by the end users i.e. passenger on account of poor quality, inadequate quantity, over-charging, staff misbehavior etc. In order to achieve the objective of improving quality of catering services in Indian Railways and establishing good governance standard railways proposes to tackle the problems identified through unbundling of catering services by distinguishing between food preparation and food distribution and by partnering with reputed players in the food and beverage industry.



*Agenda of round table conference*

● Brief on current state of catering services over Indian Railways

● Presentation by IRCTC entailing the road map that it proposes to follow in order to address the issues of catering services over Indian Railways.

● Mechanism in which Railways and IRCTC shall partner with reputed players in the food and beverage industry to improve the quality of catering service and enhance customer satisfaction.

● Proliferation of e-catering by integration of reputed food chain.

● Infusing modern technology in food preparation and food distribution by working out the complete supply chain model.

● Evolving mechanism to actively engage end users i.e. rail passengers in up-gradation of catering services through a robust feedback system. The feedback of passengers shall be linked to the performance report of the Agency managing the catering services.

● Discussion on new catering policy 2017

*Participants*

● Representatives from the Food and beverage industry

● Representatives of other Govt. agencies viz FDA, QCI, NABCB, Food craft institute etc.

● Representatives from SHGs.

● Railway board members and officials.

● IRCTC

*Outcome*

● To integrate and collate the ideas emerging out of this immersive session and crafting an action plan to implement them.

● To come up with suggestions/feedback to ensure provision and availability of quality, hygienic and wholesome food to passengers on Indian Railways

● New Catering Policy segregates making of food and distribution of food. Railways wishes to set up base kitchens in different locations at a distance of two to three hours so that train may pick up warm food. The distribution of food shall be looked by experts in Hospitality. Railways shall also devise foolproof system of catering because some black sheep spoil the entire exercise.

*******

The Union Minister for Railways, Shri Suresh Prabhakar Prabhu chairing the Round Table Conference on improving the Quality of Catering Services provided over Indian Railways, in New Delhi on March 21, 2017. The Chairman, Railway Board, Shri A.K. Mital and the Member Traffic, Railway Board, Shri Mohd. Jamshed are also seen.






The Union Minister for Railways, Shri Suresh Prabhakar Prabhu chairing the Round Table Conference on improving the Quality of Catering Services provided over Indian Railways, in New Delhi on March 21, 2017.


----------



## Tshering22

Bilal9 said:


> Interesting. River cruises are becoming quite popular in the whole subcontinent. Even the middle class can participate, (Bangladeshi example).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Image rights MirzaZeehan



Once our rivers are transformed into clean waterways, the potential of intra-regional river transport is almost limitless. BBIN will stand to benefit from this a lot.

Also, please sign the Open Skies policy in the next BIMSTEC meeting; it will free all airline restrictions between BIMSTEC countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Railways
24-March, 2017 17:04 IST
*Net Profit of IRCTC *

The net profit of Indian Railway Catering and Tourism Corporation Limited (IRCTC) has grown to ₹ 189 crore in Financial Year 2015-16 as against ₹ 131 crore in Financial Year 2014-15. It is a growth of 44%. 

During the year 2015-16, a total of ₹ 24,023 crore has been collected towards the sale of train tickets through IRCTC portal. 

The revenue is generated from the following activities:- (i) Service charges on internet tickets (ii) Sales of Rail Neer packaged water (iii) Sales of on-board catering services. (iv) License fee from outsourced catering vendors. (v) Revenue from tourism services. 

This Press Release is based on the information given by the Minister of State for Railways Shri Rajen Gohain in a written reply to a question in Rajya Sabha on 24.03.2017 (Friday). 

****

Ministry of Railways
*24-March, 2017 16:59 IST 

Steps taken by Railways for Security and Safety *

Policing on Railways being a State subject, prevention of crime, registration of cases, their investigation and maintenance of law & order in Railway premises as well as on running trains and security of railway tracks, tunnels & bridges are the statutory responsibility of the State Governments, which they discharge through Government Railway Police (GRP)/Civil Police. However, Railway Protection Force (RPF) supplements the efforts of GRP by providing better protection and security of passenger area and passengers and for matters connected therewith. 

Besides, the following steps are also being taken by the Railways to provide security: 

1. Proper coordination at all levels is being maintained by the Railways with Ministry of Home Affairs (MHA), State Governments, Central/State Intelligence Agencies and State Police/GRP authorities for security of railway infrastructure including railway tracks and stations over Indian Railways. The security agencies responsible for the track protection have been requested to take appropriate steps to prevent track sabotage cases. 

2. Security Help Line number 182 is made operational over Indian Railways for security related assistance to passengers in distress. 

3. An Integrated Security System consisting of surveillance of vulnerable stations through Close Circuit Television Camera Network, Access Control etc. has been sanctioned to improve surveillance mechanism over 202 railway stations. 

4. On vulnerable and indentified routes/sections, 2500 trains (on an average) are escorted by RPF daily, in addition to 2200 trains escorted by GRP of different States daily. 

5. Sniffer Dog Squads are utilized at some important stations for anti-sabotage checks. 

6. Minister of Railways held a video conference with the Director Generals/Commissioners of Police of all States/Union Territories for improving passenger safety, security of tracks and railway property. 

. Safety is accorded the highest priority by Indian Railways and all possible steps are undertaken on a continual basis including upgradation of technology to prevent trains accidents and to enhance safety. These include complete track circuiting of stations, Axle Counter for Automatic clearance of Block Section Counters (BPAC), Electrical/Electronic Interlocking System, Interlocking of Level Crossing Gates, Auxiliary Warning System (AWS), Vigilance Control Device (VCD) in locomotives, Colour Light LED Signals, Train Protection Warning System (TPWS), Train Collision Avoidance System (TCAS), Fog Safe Device (FSD), use of 60kg rails and Pre-stressed Concrete Sleepers, long rail panels, better welding technology in the tracks, digital types of machines for Ultrasonic Flaw Detection (USFD), electronic monitoring of tracks using Track Recording Cars (TRC) and portable Oscillation Monitoring System (OMS), progressive use of Linke Hofmann Busch (LHB) coaches, Centre Buffer Couplers in Integral Coach Factory (ICF) design coaches, Remote Monitoring and Management of Locomotives and Trains (REMMLOT), Air Conditioning (AC) of locomotive cabs and Installation of video/voice recording system of locomotives. 

This Press Release is based on the information given by the Minister of State for Railways Shri Rajen Gohain in a written reply to a question in Rajya Sabha on 24.03.2017 (Friday). 

****

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## wiseone2

what is impact of demonetization on real estate ?


----------



## Hindustani78

Double track and bridge construction work in progress, at Srirangapattana Railway Station, Mandya. DH File Photo

http://www.deccanherald.com/content/603098/short-track-railways-eyes-private.html

*Indian Railways is considering ending state-owned Steel Authority of India Ltd's (SAIL) virtual monopoly on supplying steel for standard rail tracks, opening up annual purchases worth up to $700 million to the private sector, people close to the matter told Reuters.*

The vast state rail operator is undergoing a $130 billion, five-year overhaul to modernise the world's fourth-largest network, which is blighted by ageing track and saturated capacity.

The government has also launched a $15 billion fund to improve rail safety. Train accidents due to track defects have risen 25 percent in the last two years, the railway ministry told parliament last week. (http://bit.ly/2nk5uZb)

In the current fiscal year, *SAIL is set to fall around 250,000 tonnes of rails short of its 850,000 tonne target, according to the company's data - its eighth shortfall in 10 years, and its biggest.*

SAIL executives said a sudden jump in demand for steel - up 45 percent since 2015 - to replace old tracks and lay new ones meant it was struggling to meet production targets. *The company said the launch this year of a long-delayed new rolling mill at its main plant at Bhilai, in eastern India, would boost its capacity by around 100,000 tonnes.*

Losing even a small part of its sales to the railways - its top customer - would be a blow to SAIL, which has lost money in seven straight quarters.

"SAIL's performance has been very poor and given that we have a MoU (Memorandum of Understanding), any failure will not be appreciated," a government official said, quoting from a Jan. 11 letter from the railways to the steel ministry that oversees SAIL, threatening to sever a deal to buy rails almost exclusively from the company.

Two other government officials confirmed the railways' threat. All three officials declined to be identified because of the sensitivity of the matter.

The rails shortfall has slowed Prime Minister Narendra Modi's plans to revamp the network, and highlights how his infrastructure investment drive is forcing government units to get tough on suppliers.

The biggest likely winner from opening up to private suppliers is Jindal Steel and Power Ltd, which has already exported rails to Iran and has tried for years to muscle in on SAIL's business.

Jindal Steel wrote to Indian Railways on March 6, offering to step in, according to a letter reviewed by Reuters. A spokesman for Jindal Steel said the firm was keen to help the railways with steel for its modernisation.

INFRASTRUCTURE RAMP-UP

The railways are already looking at bringing in alternative suppliers gradually by issuing new tenders for rails.

"Even after giving sufficient time to SAIL if the shortfall continues, the ministry of railways may explore the possibility of outsourcing some supplies," Indian Railways spokesman Anil Kumar Saxena said.

Modi has made increased infrastructure spending a key part of his economic plans since coming to power in 2014. State expenditure on roads and rails is at a record high.

"We need more steel because we are increasing laying of lines, gauge conversion and completing a backlog of work," said A.K. Mittal, the railways' board member in charge of track procurement. "We have seen a shortfall in the last year because of some issues at Bhilai. The existing rolling machine is an old one."

*Two steel ministry officials said SAIL has offered to import 150,000-200,000 tonnes of rails to fill this year's shortfall. But ministry officials had noted there was nothing to stop the railways themselves importing, and cutting out SAIL, one of the two officials said.*

A ministry spokesman did not respond to requests for comment.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

Hindustani78 said:


> Double track and bridge construction work in progress, at Srirangapattana Railway Station, Mandya. DH File Photo
> 
> http://www.deccanherald.com/content/603098/short-track-railways-eyes-private.html
> 
> *Indian Railways is considering ending state-owned Steel Authority of India Ltd's (SAIL) virtual monopoly on supplying steel for standard rail tracks, opening up annual purchases worth up to $700 million to the private sector, people close to the matter told Reuters.*
> 
> The vast state rail operator is undergoing a $130 billion, five-year overhaul to modernise the world's fourth-largest network, which is blighted by ageing track and saturated capacity.
> 
> The government has also launched a $15 billion fund to improve rail safety. Train accidents due to track defects have risen 25 percent in the last two years, the railway ministry told parliament last week. (http://bit.ly/2nk5uZb)
> 
> In the current fiscal year, *SAIL is set to fall around 250,000 tonnes of rails short of its 850,000 tonne target, according to the company's data - its eighth shortfall in 10 years, and its biggest.*
> 
> SAIL executives said a sudden jump in demand for steel - up 45 percent since 2015 - to replace old tracks and lay new ones meant it was struggling to meet production targets. *The company said the launch this year of a long-delayed new rolling mill at its main plant at Bhilai, in eastern India, would boost its capacity by around 100,000 tonnes.*
> 
> Losing even a small part of its sales to the railways - its top customer - would be a blow to SAIL, which has lost money in seven straight quarters.
> 
> "SAIL's performance has been very poor and given that we have a MoU (Memorandum of Understanding), any failure will not be appreciated," a government official said, quoting from a Jan. 11 letter from the railways to the steel ministry that oversees SAIL, threatening to sever a deal to buy rails almost exclusively from the company.
> 
> Two other government officials confirmed the railways' threat. All three officials declined to be identified because of the sensitivity of the matter.
> 
> The rails shortfall has slowed Prime Minister Narendra Modi's plans to revamp the network, and highlights how his infrastructure investment drive is forcing government units to get tough on suppliers.
> 
> The biggest likely winner from opening up to private suppliers is Jindal Steel and Power Ltd, which has already exported rails to Iran and has tried for years to muscle in on SAIL's business.
> 
> Jindal Steel wrote to Indian Railways on March 6, offering to step in, according to a letter reviewed by Reuters. A spokesman for Jindal Steel said the firm was keen to help the railways with steel for its modernisation.
> 
> INFRASTRUCTURE RAMP-UP
> 
> The railways are already looking at bringing in alternative suppliers gradually by issuing new tenders for rails.
> 
> "Even after giving sufficient time to SAIL if the shortfall continues, the ministry of railways may explore the possibility of outsourcing some supplies," Indian Railways spokesman Anil Kumar Saxena said.
> 
> Modi has made increased infrastructure spending a key part of his economic plans since coming to power in 2014. State expenditure on roads and rails is at a record high.
> 
> "We need more steel because we are increasing laying of lines, gauge conversion and completing a backlog of work," said A.K. Mittal, the railways' board member in charge of track procurement. "We have seen a shortfall in the last year because of some issues at Bhilai. The existing rolling machine is an old one."
> 
> *Two steel ministry officials said SAIL has offered to import 150,000-200,000 tonnes of rails to fill this year's shortfall. But ministry officials had noted there was nothing to stop the railways themselves importing, and cutting out SAIL, one of the two officials said.*
> 
> A ministry spokesman did not respond to requests for comment.



Good we require diversity. Jindal, Tata, L&T anyone can provide good quality steel for the railways. They may even give it faster


----------



## Hindustani78

Soumitra said:


> Good we require diversity. Jindal, Tata, L&T anyone can provide good quality steel for the railways. They may even give it faster



Jindal Steel and Power Ltd (JSPL) and Gagan Sponge Iron Pvt Ltd (GSIPL) — in allocation of the Amarkonda Murgadangal coal block in Jharkhand.

The Jindal group companies have maintained that the Amarkonda Murgadangal coal block was never mined and, therefore, there could have been be no loss to the exchequer in terms of revenue lost, that the allotment was cancelled in 2014 by the Supreme Court when it quashed allotment of 214 coal blocks made between 1993 and 2010.


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/845589838879309824

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RISING SUN

wiseone2 said:


> what is impact of demonetization on real estate ?


It's bad but builders have deep pockets so they are holding thinking in near future there will be jump in sales. However financial sector suffered badly during this period. After shocks were very deep however March first week onwards inflows are beyond current capacity to absorb this much pressure. One added advantage for us is that number of holidays are higher so it gets cleared by utilizing this period. Most people don't know but banks backend ops team works even on holidays including Sunday.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## wiseone2

RISING SUN said:


> It's bad but builders have deep pockets so they are holding thinking in near future there will be jump in sales. However financial sector suffered badly during this period. After shocks were very deep however March first week onwards inflows are beyond current capacity to absorb this much pressure. One added advantage for us is that number of holidays are higher so it gets cleared by utilizing this period. Most people don't know but banks backend ops team works even on holidays including Sunday.



real estate is overvalued based on income
i hear fresh graduates are not getting jobs in the IT field. It does not bode well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RISING SUN

wiseone2 said:


> real estate is overvalued based on income
> i hear fresh graduates are not getting jobs in the IT field. It does not bode well.


I was IT graduate myself however couldn't find the suitable job in 2010, so changed track towards management. Now leading the team in manufacturing company from payment industry.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.thehindu.com/news/nation...igarh-digni-rail-corridor/article17665163.ece

* ₹771-cr. project to handle freight traffic of 12 million tonnes *
Panaji: A 33.7-km railway corridor, connecting Jaigarh Port to Digni station of the Konkan Railway, is set to become a reality. Devendra Fadnavis, Maharashtra Chief Minister, Suresh Prabhu, Union Minister of Railways, and Nitin Gadkari, Union Minister for Transport and Ports, on Saturday laid the foundation stone for the Jaigarh-Digni rail link.

The project has been conceptualised by the Konkan Railway Corporation Limited (KRCL) under a joint venture (JV) model of the Rail Participative Policy promulgated by the Ministry of Railways.

The JV company has been formed as Jaigarh Digni Rail Limited (JDRL), in which JSW Jaigarh Port Limited (JSWJPL), KRCL, and Maharashtra Maritime Board (MMB) are the shareholders. The PPP project will be implemented by JSW Infrastructure, an arm of JSW Group, which will hold 63% share, KRCL 26%, and the MMB remaining 11% share.

The special purpose vehicle executing the project has been named Jaigarh Digni Rail Ltd., said L. K. Verma, public relation officer of KRCL, on Saturday.

JSWJPL, an arm of JSW Infrastructure Limited, signed a 30-year concession agreement with the Ministry of Railways through KRCL on June 28, 2015. JSWJPL will develop this project under PPP model for development, operation, and maintenance. The estimated cost of the project is ₹771 crore, which is being funded through a combination of equity and debt.

The alignment for this new rail line passes through the difficult terrain of Sahyadri mountains which would necessitate construction of about 18-km-long tunnels. The estimated time of completion is 30 months, and the corridor is expected to handle a freight traffic of around 12 million tonnes per annum to and from Jaigarh Port.

On completion, this project will help the company haul commodities from Jaigarh Port to the Konkan Railway, and will bring a socio-economic change in the region by creating more jobs, said Mr. Verma.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## wiseone2

*It's official: Apple will make iPhones in India at Bengaluru facility*
TNN | Feb 3, 2017, 02.59 AM IST
It's official: Apple will make iPhones in India at Bengaluru facility
BENGALURU: It's official. Apple will soon have `Made in India' iPhones, and they will come out of a factory in Bengaluru. The Karnataka government on Thursday issued a release welcoming Apple's proposal "to commence initial manufacturing operations" in the state. TOI was the first to report, in December+ , that Apple had finalized Bengaluru as the assembling location, but officials in neither Apple nor the government were then willing to confirm the development.

The release, signed by state IT minister Priyank Kharge, said Apple's intentions to manufacture in Bengaluru "will foster cutting edge technology ecosystem and supply chain development in the state, which are critical for India to compete globally." Though it did not provide a timeline, production is expected to begin in June.

India will be only the third country globally to assemble iPhones, an indication of how important the country has become for one of the world's most valued companies.

The release said state ministers and officials had met with several senior Apple executives including Cupertino-based Priya Balasubramaniam, VP - iPhone operations, Dheeraj Chugh, director - iPhone operations, and Ali Khanafer, senior manager - government affairs (India and Middle East).
Taiwanese company Wistron, an original equipment manufacturer (OEM) of Apple, will make the iPhones out of its facility in the city's industrial hub of Peenya. In December, Apple had published job openings on its portal for several positions at its OEM in Bengaluru, including an iPhone operations program manager whose responsibility would involve leading the OEM operations team, managing component readiness, ensuring parts availability, quality and collaborating with cross-functional supply chain teams.

The government said discussions are on with Apple for collaborations in other areas too. It did not specify what these areas are, but the government is said to be pushing for manufacture of some phone components too, so as to create a manufacturing ecosystem in the city.

In May, Apple had announced a design and development accelerator in the city to grow the iOS developer community and also guide Indian developers to leverage Apple's programming language Swift and build apps for Apple TV and Apple Watch.

"We made concerted efforts to reach out to Apple directly. We want to create a conducive environment for global majors like Apple so that we emerge as their preferred partner in their India growth story," Kharge told TOI. Gujarat, Maharasthra and Telangana too were competing for the Apple facility.

Apple uses a fairly complex supply chain. The parts for the iPhone, iPad, iPod and Mac are manufactured, mostly by third parties, across 28 countries. It has 766 suppliers, of which 346 are based in China, 126 in Japan, and 69 in the US. There is one in India, a unit of Flextronics in Sriperumbudur in Tamil Nadu.

"There is no component ecosystem in the country besides what Samsung has done in India. With Apple's China sales slowing down, it's opportunity India, and Apple might look at a different SKU, distribution and sourcing model to make it affordable to millions of aspiring customers," said Navkendar Singh, senior research manager - mobile devices research, India and South Asia, in research firm IDC.


Vishal Tripathi, research director in Gartner, said the move to assemble in Bengaluru is a good starting point that positions India as a strong alternative site to China and Taiwan that have been strongholds in manufacturing. "It has put India in a different stead," he said.


----------



## RISING SUN

BEML Wins Contract to Convert Bangalore Metro Trains into 6-Coaches
Bangalore-based BEML Ltd. yesterday announced that it had won a Rs 1,421-crore contract from the Bangalore Metro Rail Corporation (BMRCL) for supplying 150 intermediate metro coaches. These coaches will be used to convert the existing 3-coach 50 train fleet into 6-coach formations to provide more capacity & convenience to commuters on the Purple and Green lines on which roughly 30 trains are currently being operated.

The BMRCL had invited bids for this contract in October 2016 after the Agence Française de Développement (AFD) approved its funding, and the award of this contract to BEML shouldn’t really come as a surprise as the new coaches have to be compatible with the existing 150 coaches which were supplied by the BRMM consortium led by BEML between October 2010 – May 2014. Due to those technical compatibility reasons, BEML was also the only bidder for the contract.

Press Release by BEML:

BEML Limited, a Public Sector Mini Ratna Category-I Company under the Ministry of Defence and the premier manufacturer of Metro Cars, has bagged a prestigious order of Rs. 1421 Crore from Bangalore Metro Rail Corporation for supply of 150 sets of Intermediate Metro Cars to augment the existing 3 Car Trains supplied by BEML to 6 Car trains.

An agreement to this effect was signed. Shri Pradeep Singh Kharola, Managing Director, BMRCL and Shri Deepak Kumar Hota, Chariman and Managing Director, BEML have exchanged Contract Agreements. Shri Aniruddh Kumar, Director, Rail & Metro Business of BEML was also present on the occassion. The supply of Intermediate Metro Cars to BMRCL shall commence from July 2018 and to be completed by December 2019. – link to press release

Technical Specification

• Current 3-coach train composition: DMC-TC-DMC
• Future 6-coach train composition: DMC-TC-MC + MC-TC-DMC
For reference, DMC = Driving Motor Car ; MC = Motor Car ; TC = Trailer Car

As per the BMRCL’s notice inviting tenders – of the 150 new coaches, 63 will be supplied to the Purple Line (Challegata-Whitefield) for converting 21 3-coach trains into 6-coach trains while 87 will be supplied to the Green line (BIEC-Anjanapura Township) for converting 29 3-coach trains into 6 coach trains. These numbers could change in the future as per ridership demand, after which the BMRCL can choose to move coaches on top of trailers via ground transport or simply utilize the 210m rake interchange line at Majestic Station which connects the Green & Purple lines.

Bangalore Metro train – Photo Source: Churumuri

Although the press release mentions that deliveries will commence in July 2018, the first 6-coach train for commercial revenue service is expected to be pressed into service only towards the end of 2018 or early 2019 as the train & sub-systems would first have to be tested at one of the BMRCL’s depots followed by testing on the main-line during non-revenue hours. BEML is currently also fulfilling orders for Kolkata Metro’s Line-2 and Delhi Metro’s Blue & Red lines, and with a fixed production capacity at their facility, I expect the last 6-coach train to be put into service only in 2021.

On a related note – this year the BMRCL is expected to invite bids for procuring new trains for Phase 2’s new lines: Line-3 (RV Road – Bommasandra) and Line-4 (Nagawara-Gottigere). Trains for that contract are expected to consist of 6-coaches from the onset.
http://themetrorailguy.com/2017/03/...onvert-bangalore-metro-trains-into-6-coaches/


----------



## RISING SUN

Going formal: How the government is trying to widen India's tax base
The government is trying to put an end to the informal sector by promoting cashless transactions and digitisation. With the Finance Bill, it puts a cap on the value of a single cash transaction at Rs 2 lakh. Hoping to widen India's tax base, the government is looking to encourage businesses in the informal sector to shift to the formal sector with a variety of tax measures.

The informal sector accounts for almost half the country's GDP output.

With Finance Bill which was passed by the Lok Sabha on Wednesday, the income tax levied on the Micro Small and Medium Enterprises' (MSME) - or companies with an income of less than Rs 50 crore will come down to 25 percent from the current 30 percent starting April 1.

This will not only strengthen the MSME sector, but also act as an incentive for informal organisations to make a shift to the formal sector.

"Government is constantly pestered to spend more for the farmers, the MGNREGA , irrigation, defense. But how does the government increase spending when India remain a largely tax non-compliant society," said Finance Minister Arun Jaitley in a Lok Sabha address on Wednesday.

However, the problem also lies in the significant chunk of our country's workforce being employed in the unorganised sector. According to National Sample Survey Office (NSSO) statistics from 2011-12, around 72 percent of India's workforce was in the informal sector.

While income tax on individuals earning less than Rs 2.5 lakh per annum is nil, the government has also halved the tax on workers with an annual income of less than Rs 5 lakh.

"By decreasing the tax charged on an individual, we want to encourage them to be a part of the tax net," said Jaitley.

Apart from taxes, the government is also trying to put an end to the informal sector by promoting cashless transactions and digitisation. With the Finance Bill, it puts a cap on the value of a single cash transaction to Rs 2 lakh.

The government's less-cash drive led to the opening of 27 crore savings bank accounts under the Jan Dhan Yojana, with deposits worth Rs 63,800 crore.

Union Minister JP Nadda, too, had recently stated that over 80 percent of economic activity in the informal sector will soon be shifted the the formal sector.
The Goods and Services Tax, which is set to be implemented by July 1, will also facilitate the country's shift away from the parallel economy, 
http://www.moneycontrol.com/news/in...den-indias-tax-base-2245079.html?classic=true

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RISING SUN

National Waterway 1, linking Haldia, Sahibganj, Varanasi, likely to be ready by 2018
With the development of national waterways being an integral part of the Centre’s plan to upgrade transport infrastructure in the country, work is afoot on National Waterway-1 (NW-1) linking Haldia to Allahabad. The projects on the river Ganga will boost the economies of West Bengal, Jharkhand, Bihar and Uttar Pradesh.

Under the National Waterways Act of 2016, the government has committed to developing 111 designated national waterways. Of these, NWs-1, 2, & 3 are partially operational. The national waterways would not only reduce logistics costs, but also lessen congestion on the road and rail networks, having a multiplier effect on the Indian economy.

Work on NW-1 had been pending since 1990 due to hurdles posed by siltation. The shipping ministry has finally pushed the development of the Haldia-Varanasi stretch (1620 km) with projects for construction of multi-modal terminals at Varanasi, Haldia and Sahibganj, strengthening of the river navigation system, conservancy works, and development of information systems and night navigation facilities, besides construction of a navigational lock at Farakka.

Amitabh Verma, till recently the chairman of the Inland Waterways Authority of India (IWAI), says “the Prime Minister’s project monitoring group is looking at the work on a day-to-day basis and all projects have to be completed in a time-bound manner.”

Full operationalisation of the Haldia-Varanasi stretch would allow the navigation of vessels with a capacity of 1,500-2,000 tonnes, he says. The development of the waterway, expected to cost Rs 4,200 crore, has been taken up with assistance from the World Bank.

Construction work for the multi-modal terminals at Haldia, Sahibganj and Varanasi has commenced. The terminal at Haldia would become a hub for transportation of cargo to the North East. The terminal, according to Verma, has already received a commitment of 5.92 million tonne per annum of cargo once it becomes operational in 2018. IWAI also plans to build a new navigational lock and modernise the existing one at Farakka.

The terminal at Sahibganj in Bihar would further the transportation of coal to power plants. The terminal is expected to be operational by 2018. This project, according to IWAI officials, would help in the de-siltation of the river.
In Bihar, the IWAI also envisages investment in terminals at Kalughat and Gaighat, ferry and RO-RO services and dredging. The Kalughat terminal would boost transportation of cargo from Kolkata to Nepal, reducing costs by 26% and 13% compared to the railways and road, respectively. An analysis by the World Bank has concluded that the project would lead to extensive economic and social development along the banks of the Ganga in Bihar.

Work on the multi-modal terminal at Varanasi (Ramnagar) commenced in August 2016. Estimated to cost R170 crore, it is expected to be operational by August 2018.

The NW-1 projects are expected to create 1,60,000 direct and indirect jobs, Nitin Gadkari, union minister of shipping, has said. Besides being cheaper to develop than railways and roadways, waterways cost 25-30 paise per km of transport, as against R1 for railways and R1.50 for roadways. From the abysmal 3.5% at present, IWAI is aiming to increase waterway transportation of cargo in India to 15% by 2019. Even this would be low compared to countries like China, South Korea, UK, Germany, France where it is in the range of 35%-40%.
http://www.financialexpress.com/eco...j-varanasi-likely-to-be-ready-by-2018/603613/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RISING SUN

Rlys to have software for faster data collection and analysis
Railways today undertook a major IT initiative for an integrated software, considered a "game changer", which can optimise about Rs 50,000 crore for the national carier over the years.

The integrated software IR-OneICT, a first-of-its-kind for Railways, will enable data collection at sources with minimum handling and become a single source of validated and authentic information for the rail sector. It is estimated to cost about Rs 5,000 crore over the next five years.

"We are working on an integrated, comprehensive strategy to leverage IT for improvements in systems, processes, enhance efficiency," Railway Minister Suresh Prabhu said here at the Digital Railway for Digital India conference in association with Nasscom here.

Though Railways have many stand-alone software developed for various purposes, an attempt has been made to develop an integrated software for data collection and analysis in the fastest possible time.

"Our policies have led to a piecemeal approach in IT. We have now initiated for an integrated one and it will be the game changer which can according to the industry optimise Rs 50,000-60,000 crore for railways," Prabhu said.

The proposed integrated software envisages timely availability of actionable information for authorised persons at place of use and enable improved data analysis and usage.

Prabhu said the conference was part of a series of discussions being held to consult sector experts, external stakeholders to deliberate on infusion of IT in all aspects of Indian Railways functioning.

"ICT will cover all the aspects, including cost analysis, attendance, accounting, asset management, medical management and land management of the Railways," he said.

Better capacity and asset utilisation would help the Railways run more trains, carry more freight, provide better and reliable services to passengers, increase its revenues and make its operations more safe.

"Some routes are not profitable but socially necessary, on other routes though there is demand not many trains run on that route so it can be captured which can lead to revenue gain. So this can be a building block for informed decision making," the Railways Minister said.

Referring to cyber theft, he asked the industry to do the needful to have an inbuilt security system.

"We must keep in mind cyber security issues as we are going to be sophisticated and more vulnerable to security issues. ICT is necessary. Do a better job in creating safety wall," he said.

Referring to the complaints against railway service, Prabhu said it is the best information system available free of cost that can be used as management tool to take informed decision.

Railways has scaled up its IT expenditure from Rs 336 crore in 2016-17 to Rs 513 crore in the 2017-18 fiscal. 
http://indiatoday.intoday.in/story/...er-data-collection-and-analysis/1/913763.html


----------



## RISING SUN

Walmart to open 50 new stores, half of those in UP, Uttarakhand
Global retail giant Walmart is looking to locate nearly half of its 50 stores in the country in Uttar Pradesh and Uttarakhand as it seeks to ramp up operations in the cash-and-carry segment, while also eyeing food retail if the government eases the norms.

Sources told TOI that Walmart, which currently has 20 stores across the country, is planning as many stores in the two northern states, where BJP recently swept to power. In addition, the US retailer plans to open 10 stores each in Maharashtra (where it currently operates its 'Best Price outlets in Amravati and Aurangabad), Andhra Pradesh and Telangana. Walmart is looking at two more stores in Lucknow in addition to Ghaziabad, Noida, Kanpur, Allahabad, Haridwar, Dehradun and Haldwani. With each store providing direct and indirect employment to 2,000-2,500 persons, the company may end up creating over 40,000 jobs in UP and Uttarakhand.

The sources said that retailer, which parted ways with Bharti a few years ago and had put its store expansion on hold for a while, sees enormous opportunity in UP and Uttarakhand where there is little competition from others (such as Metro AG and Reliance) operating in the cash-and-carry format. Cash-and-carry stores are wholesale outlets, which are only allowed to sell to retailers, canteens and hotels.

"Our commitment to the country is very deep and we are growing our footprints in India further by opening 50 more cash-and-carry stores in next few years across key focus states, including AP, Telangana, UP, Uttarakhand, Haryana, Maharashtra etc. Our development team is growing this store pipeline for last couple of years and we're confident of continuing our contribution to the creation of thousands of skilled jobs, helpings kiranas, farmers & SME suppliers succeed through our cash & carry business," a Walmart India spokesperson said in response to a questionnaire from TOI.

The 50 new stores will be opened over the next three-to-four years. So far, the company has developed hubs, which are its focus areas. For instance, Punjab, Haryana, UP and Uttarakhand comprise the northern cluster, the second one includes Andhra and Telangana with the third one in Maharashtra.

Walmart is, however, awaiting clarity on the food retail guidelines as it does not want to limit itself to domestically produced and manufactured food products. With the government looking at relaxing the rules, the Walmart spokesperson said: "As we've said earlier, allowing 100% FDI in food retail is a very progressive step, but having a certain percentage of non-food items in this policy will make it economically viable."
http://m.timesofindia.com/business/...se-in-up-uttarakhand/articleshow/57845711.cms


----------



## RISING SUN

Amazon working on setting up physical stores in India

Read more at:
http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...ofinterest&utm_medium=text&utm_campaign=cppst

Telcos asked to link over 1bn numbers with Aadhaar
Over one billion mobile phone numbers will have to be linked to their owners' Aadhaar account in the next one year, which telecom companies say may cost as much as Rs 2,500 crore.

"We have been asked by the telecom ministry to start the process of linking mobile numbers/subscribers with their Aadhaar account. Mobile companies will start the process soon," Rajan Mathews, director-general of Cellular Operators Association of India (COAI), told TOI.

Top service providers such as Airtel, Vodafone, Idea and Reliance Jio are members of COAI. Mathews said that the Supreme Court had sought the linkage to Aadhaar after receiving a public interest litigation (PIL) over having a fool-proof identity verification system in place.

57156448


An official with Idea Cellular said that the companies have started to gear up for the mammoth exercise. "We are looking into this issue on an urgent basis, and trying to find out the best possible solution to implement it."

Officials at telecom companies said that it is still being worked out on whether a customer needs to visit a store to verify his/her credentials, or whether it can be done with an SMS or a phone call.

"The modalities are being worked out, and we plan to begin the process soon," a top official with a leading telecom operator said. Mathews said that among other things, SIM cards taken on fraudulent papers will not be possible after completion of this exercise.
http://m.timesofindia.com/business/...numbers-with-aadhaar/articleshow/57833449.cms

Aadhaar to be mandatory for driving licence
In a move to check multiple driving licenses under one name, the Centre will ask states to make Aadhaar identification necessary for a new licence as well as for those seeking renewal. This is expected to prevent the issuance of multiple licences, means adopted to beat the suspension of licence for traffic, criminal offences or for fake identity. The Aadhaar number's biometrics details will help prevent such practices. The new regime is expected to kick off from October this year, official sources said. The Union road transport ministry has already started work to roll out the measure by incorporating the necessary changes. Since issuance of a driving licence is a state subject, the ministry will urge states to adopt this "safe system", which will almost end the practice of people getting multiple licences from different regional transport offices (RTOs) in different states. Aadhaar must for I-T returns to curb tax evasion and frauds, says government. Since it is not too difficult to get such multiple licences at present, even the confiscation of a driving licence by police doesn't work as a deterrent. "Aadhaar will be a single document which will be enough to establish the identity of the applicant. If anyone does not have it, then he/she has to submit several other documents. We are making the necessary changes and incorporating provisions to enable RTOs to record these details. All RTOs will have access to the central database of driving licences (known as Sarathi) to check whether the applicant has got any other driving licence issued anywhere in the country," a source said. Till recently, RTOs followed a manual system and in the absence of access to real time data of all RTOs, they couldn't check if an ap plicant already had another driving licence. The National Informatics Centre, which is responsible for managing the database of vehicles and licensed drivers, has uploaded most of the data available in RTO records. "We are expediting the process to convert all data from hard copy registers to the digital format. Uninterrupted access to updated details will bring a huge transformation. It will be nearly impossible to get a fake or duplicate licence," the source said. According to official estimates, about 18 crore driving licences have been issued across the country so far.
http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...ing-licence/articleshow/57834023.cms?from=mdr

India's Reliance Industries penalized for alleged fraud
India's markets regulator has barred Indian conglomerate Reliance Industries and 12 others from trading in equity derivatives for a year for allegedly fraudulent trades made 10 years ago.

The multibillion-dollar Reliance Industries rejected the ruling by the Securities and Exchange Board of India and said it would appeal the order.

In its ruling late Friday, the securities regulator said that the fraud is related to the 2007 sale of a 5 percent stake in subsidiary Reliance Petroleum when it was a separately listed company. The company used unlawful trade practices to profit from that sale, the ruling said.

The regulator said Reliance made about 5 billion rupees ($76 million) in profits from that and has asked it to give up nearly 4.5 billion rupees along with 12 percent interest within 45 days.

According to the Press Trust of India, SEBI official G. Mahalingam said that that he passed the order "in order to protect the interest of the investors" and make them trust the regulatory system.

"The noticees may, however, square off or close out their existing open positions," the order said.
http://abcnews.go.com/Business/wire...or-accuses-reliance-industries-fraud-46368563

India replaces Japan for 3rd spot in domestic air travel
Propelled by the tail wind generated by increasing domestic air travel demand, the Indian aviation industry continues to soar to new heights. The world's fastest growing air travel market for several months in a row has added another feather on its cap by being the third-largest domestic aviation market globally with more people flying within the country last year than Japan, which has been pushed to number four spot.

Calendar year 2016 saw 10 crore domestic flyers in India, more than the 9.7 crore in Japan, according to the Centre for Asia Pacific Aviation (CAPA). "In 2015, India was at number four in domestic air travel and now it is at number three. Japan was number three in 2015," said Kapil Kaul, India head of CAPA. "On the international-cum-domestic air travel front, India saw a combined traffic similar to the UK in 2016 and they are both at number four spot now. UK was ahead of India on this front in 2015. Given the way our air traffic is growing, India is all set to overtake UK this year," said Kaul.

This data emerges from a report CAPA has prepared for the aviation ministry. According to the International Air Transport Association (IATA), India has overtaken Japan on domestic air travel front as the country has been the world's fastest growing in-country market for 22 months in a row .
This growth, however, has left Indian airports - at least the big ones - choking. While slots for new flights at metro airports like Delhi and Mumbai are very hard to get, hovering of flights is a regular occurance again due to air traffic congestion. Given the massive growth, Indian carriers have ordered hundreds of planes but no one knows where they will even be parked. The government has said it will add aviation infrastructure. Navi Mumbai may get the hugely-delayed airport in a few years and Delhi could also expect another airport in NCR soon with a BJP government both at the Centre and in Lucknow.

"Our expectation is that we would have at least two to three greenfield (new) airports in UP. We are already working with the state government to determine where they would come. There is tremendous interest in a new greenfield airport in western UP and we will like to expedite it with the state government. The greenfield airport in western UP will definitely serve two purposes - enable world class air connectivity in the area and add more flight connectivity options for the NCR," aviation minister Jayant Sinha said. 
http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...-domestic-air-travel/articleshow/57834063.cms

http://www.livemint.com/Politics/zD...Finally-a-health-policy-for-all-of-India.html

Walmart to open 50 new stores, half of those in UP, Uttarakhand
http://m.timesofindia.com/business/...se-in-up-uttarakhand/articleshow/57845711.cms


----------



## Soumitra

RISING SUN said:


> National Waterway 1, linking Haldia, Sahibganj, Varanasi, likely to be ready by 2018
> With the development of national waterways being an integral part of the Centre’s plan to upgrade transport infrastructure in the country, work is afoot on National Waterway-1 (NW-1) linking Haldia to Allahabad. The projects on the river Ganga will boost the economies of West Bengal, Jharkhand, Bihar and Uttar Pradesh.
> 
> Under the National Waterways Act of 2016, the government has committed to developing 111 designated national waterways. Of these, NWs-1, 2, & 3 are partially operational. The national waterways would not only reduce logistics costs, but also lessen congestion on the road and rail networks, having a multiplier effect on the Indian economy.
> 
> Work on NW-1 had been pending since 1990 due to hurdles posed by siltation. The shipping ministry has finally pushed the development of the Haldia-Varanasi stretch (1620 km) with projects for construction of multi-modal terminals at Varanasi, Haldia and Sahibganj, strengthening of the river navigation system, conservancy works, and development of information systems and night navigation facilities, besides construction of a navigational lock at Farakka.
> 
> Amitabh Verma, till recently the chairman of the Inland Waterways Authority of India (IWAI), says “the Prime Minister’s project monitoring group is looking at the work on a day-to-day basis and all projects have to be completed in a time-bound manner.”
> 
> Full operationalisation of the Haldia-Varanasi stretch would allow the navigation of vessels with a capacity of 1,500-2,000 tonnes, he says. The development of the waterway, expected to cost Rs 4,200 crore, has been taken up with assistance from the World Bank.
> 
> Construction work for the multi-modal terminals at Haldia, Sahibganj and Varanasi has commenced. The terminal at Haldia would become a hub for transportation of cargo to the North East. The terminal, according to Verma, has already received a commitment of 5.92 million tonne per annum of cargo once it becomes operational in 2018. IWAI also plans to build a new navigational lock and modernise the existing one at Farakka.
> 
> The terminal at Sahibganj in Bihar would further the transportation of coal to power plants. The terminal is expected to be operational by 2018. This project, according to IWAI officials, would help in the de-siltation of the river.
> In Bihar, the IWAI also envisages investment in terminals at Kalughat and Gaighat, ferry and RO-RO services and dredging. The Kalughat terminal would boost transportation of cargo from Kolkata to Nepal, reducing costs by 26% and 13% compared to the railways and road, respectively. An analysis by the World Bank has concluded that the project would lead to extensive economic and social development along the banks of the Ganga in Bihar.
> 
> Work on the multi-modal terminal at Varanasi (Ramnagar) commenced in August 2016. Estimated to cost R170 crore, it is expected to be operational by August 2018.
> 
> The NW-1 projects are expected to create 1,60,000 direct and indirect jobs, Nitin Gadkari, union minister of shipping, has said. Besides being cheaper to develop than railways and roadways, waterways cost 25-30 paise per km of transport, as against R1 for railways and R1.50 for roadways. From the abysmal 3.5% at present, IWAI is aiming to increase waterway transportation of cargo in India to 15% by 2019. Even this would be low compared to countries like China, South Korea, UK, Germany, France where it is in the range of 35%-40%.
> http://www.financialexpress.com/eco...j-varanasi-likely-to-be-ready-by-2018/603613/


Infrastructure is key to India's growth - waterways, Highways, Ports, Rail etc

Faster transportation = faster growth

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Railways
29-March, 2017 15:33 IST
Rail Coach Factories 

Presently three Rail Coach Factories, two Diesel Locomotive factories and an Electric Locomotive Factory are functioning in the country under Ministry of Railways.


The number of coaches, diesel and electric engines built during the last two years in these factories are given below:-


*Year
Coaches
Diesel Engines
Electric Engines*

2014-15
3314
355
250

2015-16
3978
341
280


This Press Release is based on the information given by the Minister of State for Railways Shri Rajen Gohain in a written reply to a question in Lok Sabha on 29.03.2017 (Wednesday).

******************

Ministry of Railways
29-March, 2017 15:33 IST
*Safety Measures taken on India Railways *

Indian Railways accord highest priority to safety in train operations. Safety measures taken on Indian Railways is a continuous process which envisage accident prevention and mitigation directed towards continuous reduction in risk level to its customers. This is done by adopting new technologies and improvement in asset reliability to reduce human dependency. In the Budget 2017-18, setting up of a Rashtriya Rail Sanraksha Kosh (RRSK) has been announced with a corpus of Rs1 lakh crore over a period of 5 years. A provision of Rs 20,000 crore has been made in Budget 2017-18 towards RRSK to fund essential safety works. 

Railways have introduced new technologies such as Train Protection Warning System (TPWS)/ Train Collision Avoidance System (TCAS) as means of Automatic Train Protection on pilot section to prevent accident due to over speeding & passing signal at danger. Further the TPWS System is under implementation at 3330 RKMs section on Suburban/High-density Route. During 2017-18, work of TCAS System at 1427 RKM has also been sanctioned. Other Safety measures taken to prevent accidents include Vigilance Control Device (VCD) to check alertness of Loco Pilot, Electrical/Electronic Interlocking System with Centralized operations of points to eliminate human failure, Complete Track Circuiting, Axle Counter for Automatic Clearance of Block Section (BPAC), interlocking of manned Level Crossing gates and replacement of filament type signal with Light Emitting Diode (LED) Signals. Safety measures taken to improve safety of Railway Track include usage of prestressed concrete sleepers, 60 Kg, 90 or higher Ultimate Tensile Strength (UTS) Rails, Long Rail Panels of 260m/130m length, provision of Thick Web Switches (TWS) for all important routes and Track Management System. It has also been decided to gradually phase out ICF Coaches and replace them by new design light weight modern technology Linke Hofmann Busch (LHB) Coaches, introduce high capacity Centre Buffer Couplers (CBC) and Bogie Mounted Brake System (BMBS). Indian Railways is gradually moving towards automatic condition monitoring of Rolling Assets. As a part of this initiative, Railways are installing Wheel Impact Load Detectors (WILD), Online Monitoring of Rolling Stock System (OMRS) and Centralized Bearing Monitoring System (CBMS) in a phased manner. 

This Press Release is based on the information given by the Minister of State for Railways Shri Rajen Gohain in a written reply to a question in Lok Sabha on 29.03.2017 (Wednesday).


****

Ministry of Railways
29-March, 2017 15:33 IST
*Measures to Ensure Jerk-Free Train Journey *

It has been decided to replace the Centre Buffer Couplers (CBCs) of LHB (Linke Hofmann Busch) type coaches fitted with Single pack draft gear or Floating plate draft gear with CBCs with Balanced draft gear to mitigate the jerks in the train ride. 

Sanction for the retrofitment of improved design CBCs with Balanced draft gear in 1350 LHB coaches is already available under Rolling Stock Programme (RSP) and provision of the same in 500 more LHB coaches has been sought under RSP 17-18 at a cost of ₹ 5 lac per coach. The approximate cost for this work in 1850 LHB coaches at a cost of ₹ 5 lac per coach would be ₹ 92.5 crore. 

All new passenger coaches (Mainline) are being manufactured with CBCs with Balanced draft gear. 

It has been decided to proliferate coaches with CBCs with Balanced Draft Gear on Indian Railways irrespective of specific trains/routes. 

This Press Release is based on the information given by the Minister of State for Railways Shri Rajen Gohain in a written reply to a question in Lok Sabha on 29.03.2017 (Wednesday). 

*****

Ministry of Railways
29-March, 2017 15:31 IST
*Measures Taken by Railways for Protection of Elephants *

Railway has developed the following process/steps/corrective measures for protection of elephants getting killed on railway tracks:- 

Imposition of suitable speed restrictions in identified locations keeping the joint advisory of Ministry of Environment & Forest and Ministry of Railways and train operation requirements in consideration, provision of signage boards on identified corridors to alert the loco pilots, training programme to sensitise train crew and Station Masters on a regular basis, deputing of staff of Forest Department in the control office, need-based clearance of vegetation on the sides of the track within railway land, VHF communication links between forest officials and stations, construction of underpasses and ramp passes for the movement of elephants at identified locations, construction of girder bridges at the entrance of the deep cuttings to prevent elephants getting trapped, and provision of fencing at isolated locations etc. 

This Press Release is based on the information given by the Minister of State for Railways Shri Rajen Gohain in a written reply to a question in Lok Sabha on 29.03.2017 (Wednesday). 

*****

Ministry of Railways
29-March, 2017 15:28 IST
*Deen Dayalu Coach Scheme of Indian Railway *

During the period from April 2016 to February 2017, about 141 Deen Dayalu un-reserved coaches have been inducted in 23 pairs of Mail/Express trains. Further, induction of more Deen Dayalu coaches is an on-going process and is being done in a phased manner.


Instructions have been issued for the provision of the following additional facilities in the Deen Dayalu coaches manufactured at Production Units of Indian Railways:


· Provision of cushioned luggage rakes.

· Provision of additional hand hold in doorway area.

· Provision of J hooks near longitudinal luggage racks.

· Toilets with polymerized floor coating.

· Provision of bio-toilets.

· Water level indicator.

· Toilet occupation indication display board.

· Enhanced mobile charging facility.

· Fire extinguishers with anti-theft arrangement.

· Pleasing interior and exterior colour scheme with anti graffiti measures.

· Potable Water similar to Aquaguard type water filtration system.


The approved production programme for Deen Dayalu Coaches is given below:



*Year
Deen Dayalu Coaches*

2016-17
577

2017-18
385

2018-19
384

2019-20
392


These coaches will provide a better travel experience to unreserved passengers.



This Press Release is based on the information given by the Minister of State for Railways Shri Rajen Gohain in a written reply to a question in Lok Sabha on 29.03.2017 (Wednesday).

****


----------



## Soumitra

Big boost to regional air connectivity. 33 unserved/underserved airports to be connected via the UDAN scheme.

In a century of avaition 76 airports became operational. Now in one year 33 are being added

Price of tickets Rs. 2500 for 1 hour flights (minimum 50% of the tickets to be sold at this price)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Railways31-March, 2017 15:38 IST
Modernisation and Manufactureing of Rail Coaches 

Several measures have been taken by Indian Railways to modernize / upgrade rail coaches of Mainline trains in the recent past. These include provision of improved interiors with upgraded fire retardant properties, Bio Toilets, Balanced Draft Gear for reducing the jerks in Centre Buffer Couplers (CBC) fitted coaches, Light Emitting Diode (LED) lighting, Screw less Fibre-Reinforced Polymer (FRP) or Aluminium Composite _Panel_ (ACP) paneling for interiors, etc. Besides, a policy decision has been taken to proliferate Linke Hofmann Busch (LHB) coaches. LHB type coaches are based on new technology and are of superior design as compared to conventional Integral Coach Factory (ICF) type coaches.

In addition to the above, Humsafar trains having additional amenities in the coaches have recently been introduced for providing comfortable Air-Conditioned III Tier travel. Humsafar coaches have better passenger amenities, improved aesthetics, passenger announcement system, Closed-Circuit Television (CCTV) based surveillance system, etc. Also, Antyodaya and Deen Dayalu coaches for unreserved travel, having additional amenities in the coaches, have been introduced in service. These coaches have features such as cushioned luggage racks, drinking water dispenser, pleasing interior and exterior with anti-graffiti measures, enhanced number of mobile charging points, etc.

Targets set for the manufacture of Humsafar/Deen Dayalu and Antyodaya coaches for the next three years, which are available now, are as under:

*Type of coach
2017-18
(coaches)*

*2018-19
(coaches)*

*2019-20
(coaches)*

Humsafar
200
200
200

Deen Dayalu
385
384
392

Antyodaya
160
200



The modernization/upgradation of rail coaches of Mainline trains as a continual process is carried out based on availability of capacities/funds.

The zone-wise holding of coaches of Indian Railways, as on 31.03.2016 is as below:

*Zonal Railway
Number of coaches*

Central Railway
5241

Eastern Railway
4241

East Central Railway
3761

East Coast Railway
2572

Northern Railway
6659

North Central Railway
1473

North Eastern Railway
2702

Northeast Frontier Railway
2813

North Western Railway
2624

Southern Railway
6784

South Central Railway
4686

South Eastern Railway
3389

South East Central Railway
1146

South Western Railway
3439

Western Railway
4639

West Central Railway
1415

*Total
57584*


Indian Railways undertakes Mid-Life Rehabilitation (MLR) of Mainline coaches in a programmed manner depending upon the capacity and availability of funds. During 2016-17 (upto February 2017), 766 such coaches underwent MLR. It is planned to do MLR for around 1000 coaches in 2017-18.

As a part of MLR, selected number of coaches are being refurbished. _R_efurbished_ coaches _with improved_ interiors, vibrant colour scheme, additional amenities, etc. have been inducted in the _Mahamana Express running between New Delhi and Varanasi_. Additional _coaches are taken up for refurbishing based on sanctions under the Rolling Stock Programme and availability of capacities/funds.

This Press Release is based on the information given by the Minister of State for Railways Shri Rajen Gohain in a written reply to a question in Rajya Sabha on 31.03.2017 (Friday).

****



*AKS/MKV/AK/SM

*
Ministry of Railways
31-March, 2017 15:36 IST
Plantation of Trees in Vacant Railway Land 

In pursuance of Railway’s commitment towards environmental improvement through afforestation and also with a view to safeguarding the precious railway land against unauthorized occupation/encroachment, tree plantation is being done on Railways land on regular basis. At present 39542 hectares of Railway land is under afforestation. Besides this, Ministry of Railways has also finalised a model agreement in consultation with Ministry of Environment, Forests and Climate Change to be entered between Zonal Railways and respective State Forest Department in January, 2016 for plantation of trees on Railway land along the railway track and station yards without transferring the ownership of the land in favour of State Forest Department. As per the provisions of the model Agreement, cost of the plantation including its protection and maintenance can be borne by State Forest Department or Railway Administration or can be shared by both. The plantation work on Railway land along the railway track has already been started under this agreement in some of the States. During the year 2016-17 (up to February 2017) 1.22 Cr. saplings have already been planted. 

This Press Release is based on the information given by the Minister of State for Railways Shri Rajen Gohain in a written reply to a question in Rajya Sabha on 31.03.2017 (Friday). 

*****

*


----------



## A Basu

*New Alstom design of eLOCO which will be built at new factory in Bihar. Wag10?*







Model presented to Railway Minister Suresh Prabhu

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RISING SUN

Railways to spend Rs 10,000 crore for track renewal: Suresh Prabhu
The Railways will spend about Rs 10,000 crore for renewal of tracks and adopt latest technology to detect rail fracture to reduce the accident rate to zero level, Railway Minister Suresh Prabhu said today. 

He also said that the Railways will install train protection warning system and eliminate all unmanned level crossings across the country by using Rs 1 lakh crore 'Railways Suraksha Kosh'. 

Replying to a debate on Appropriation (Railways) Bill in the Rajya Sabha which was approved later, Prabhu claimed that the rate of train accidents in India has come down, as per the "global index". 

Related Article
Short of track, Indian Railways eyes private suppliers in blow to state steel firm SAIL
India Railways to buy power from Dabhol project for five years: Power Minister

"It does not mean I am happy with this. We would like to work towards zero accident," he said on a day a train derailed in Uttar Pradesh, in yet another mishap. 

Referring to the recent train mishap in Kanpur which is being probed by the NIA, he expressed concern about the "some of the causes of the accident". 

With the help of NIA and state agencies, the Minister said "We will be able to work out." 

In his almost 90-minute reply, the minister talked about a slew of initiatives planned for safety, technology upgradation and passenger amenities, like cleanliness. 

Prabhu said the government is changing rolling stock and making sure that tracks are properly renewed. The Rail safety fund will be used to eliminate unmanned level crossings. 

On renewal of tracks, the government has set a target of 3500 km at a cost of Rs 10,153 crore for the year 2017-18. 

Prabhu said the Railways is using and is in the process of using various modern technologies to avoid accidents caused by human errors. 

In this context, he listed out the new technologies like ultra sonic detection system, train protection warning system, train collision avoidance system, use of strong couplings. 

"Without using these technologies, we will not be able to avoid accidents," he said 

"Without using these technologies, we will not be able to avoid accidents," he said 

In order to improve the profitabilty of railways, Prabhu said the government is trying to maximise revenues from fares as well as non-fare methods besides reducing the cost of operations. 

Minister said it was a difficult year for railways as the cost increased due to Pay Commission and revenue did not increase. To cut cost, Prabhu said the government will focus on reducing energy cost through electrification and use of alternate source of energy. 

He said the government plans to save Rs 41,000 crore in energy bill in the next 10 years. It is targeting generation of 1000 MWs of and 200 MWs of wind power besides energy mix, use of LED bulbs, waste to energy plant. 

On electrification, he said railways is targeting 4000 km route in the next fiscal and in the next five years it will be double. 

Referring to the congestion in rail lines, Prabhu said currently 16 per cent of the track is catering to the 60 per cent of the traffic, as a result of which major trunk routes are saturated. 

"That is why we are doing expansion of rail track through doubling and tripling." Citing the paucity of space at stations for accommodating the increasing number of trains, the Railway Minister said he was wondering whether rail tracks could be constructed beneath and above the existing ones to docongest the platforms. 

Making a comprarison with the previous governments, he said "In the last two-and-a-half years, we have done 12,700 km long doubling of tracks whereas total doubling done since 1947 was 15,000 kms." He emphasised that railways problem is not linked with the railway budget. 

He also said there is a significant increase in the capital expenditure. "Rs 1.31 lakh crore has been allocated in the Capex for the 2017-18 including Rs 55000 crore for Gross Budgetary Support." 

Highlighting decline in investment in the railways and increase in the road sector over the years, he said "The government has decided to go for more investment in the rail sector. Railways has earmarked Rs 8.5 lakh crore for the five years." 

Prabhu said the railways is trageting to generate Rs 17,500 crore as non-fare revenue in the next fiscal. Non-fare revenue refers to branding of trains, advertising at stations and platforms. 

Prabhu said freight has declined but expressed confidence that loading will rise in the future as freight rate has been rationalised to attract more loadings. 

Prabhu said railways is targeting laying of 3500 km of line for the broad gauge purpose in a year, which means 10 km per day. This will be increased to 19 km per day in the next two years. 

Talking about the passenger amenities proposed, the Railway Minister said escalators will be provided at major stations. Wi-Fi facilities have been provided at about 150 stations and more stations will be covered soon. 

Referring to new services introduced for passengers, he said Mahamana Express, Antodaya Express and Humsafar Express have been introduced with many facilities. Tejas Express will be introduced in the next few months to be followed by double-decker Udaya Express. 

He said railways has introduced new catering policy separating cooking and distribution of food to improve catering. 

Highlighting transparency, he said now all procurement and tenders in railways are on e-platforms and auction of scraps are also conducted through online process. 

He said there is a special focus on maintaining cleanliness at rail premises. All coaches will be equipped with bio-toilets in the next three years.
http://www.newindianexpress.com/bus...-for-track-renewal-suresh-prabhu-1587915.html


----------



## RISING SUN

Government approves Rs 6,721 cr National Highway projects in Meghalaya, Mizoram
The government today approved Rs 6,721-crore projects in Meghalaya and Mizoram for development of 403 kms of National Highways. “The Cabinet Committee on Economic Affairs, chaired by Prime Minister Narendra Modi, has given its approval for development of 403 kms of National Highways in Meghalaya and Mizoram,” a statement from the Ministry of Road Transport and Highways said after the CCEA meeting. Out of the 403 km, approximately 52 kms will be in Meghalaya and 351 km in Mizoram.

The projects will be executed in EPC (engineering, procurement and construction) mode.

“The estimated cost is Rs 6,721 crore including cost of land acquisition, resettlement and other pre-construction activities,” the statement said.

The projects will be taken up for implementation during the financial year 2017-18. The civil works are expected to be completed by 2021 and maintenance works by 2025.
The projects will encourage sub-regional socio-economic development by improvement of infrastructure in Meghalaya and Mizoram, the statement said. They will also enhance the connectivity with inter-state roads and international borders, it added.

The work for development to two-lane standards are under the scheme ‘North East Road Network Connectivity Project Phase I’ with loan assistance of Japan International Cooperation Agency (JICA).

The existing carriageway of all the stretches is varying between single lane and intermediate lane.

The statement said the condition of pavements is very poor and at some locations not in traffic worthy condition. In addition, the stretches are also in poor condition in landslides areas / sinking zones.
http://www.financialexpress.com/ind...highway-projects-in-meghalaya-mizoram/598515/

ONGC doubles gas production in Tripura in 5 years
State-owned ONGC has more than doubled its gas production in five years in Tripura brightening prospects of setting up of more gas based projects, officials said here on Wednesday.

"ONGC has more than doubled its production from 6,450 lakh cubic metres of gas in 2012-13 to 13,820 lakh cubic metres in 2016-17," a spokesman of the Oil and Natural Gas Corporation (ONGC) said.

The company is presently supplying gas at a rate of 45 lakh cubic metres per day to various power projects, to run vehicles on compressed natural gas (CNG) and supply piped natural gas (PNG) to households for cooking purposes and crematorium.

The spokesman said that as part of enhancing drilling activities, the rig fleet has been increased from three rigs in 2015-16 to seven rigs in 2016-17, with one more rig under tendering stage.

"With the addition of these rigs, the number of wells drilled in the state has gone up from 10-12 wells in 2015-16 to 15 wells in 2016-17. It plans to drill 22 wells per year in the next three years."

ONGC Tripura Asset is also augmenting its gas processing capacity from 49.5 lakh cubic metres per day in 2015-16 to 57.5 lakh cubic metres per day in 2016-17 by setting up of a GCS (Gas Collection Station) at Sonamura in western Tripura.

"To further boost the gas processing capacities two more big GCS would be set up in Gojalia (in southern Tripura) and Agartala Dome in western Tripura by April 2019," the official said.

The spokesman said the exploration activities in the entire northeastern India are being monitored by Assam and Assam-Arakkan Basin operating from Jorhat in eastern Assam.

"Four forward base offices located at Nazira, Jorhat and Cachar - Silchar (all in Assam) and Agartala also monitored the exploration activities in the region. The Assam and Assam-Arakkan basin comprises of two geological structures of Assam Shelf," she added.

The official said that as part of its continuous efforts to enhance gas production in the state and to supply all the consumers on sustainable basis, ONGC Tripura Asset has taken lot of initiatives for augmenting its resources and expanding its operational activities across Tripura.

ONGC, which has been operational in Tripura since 1972, has so far drilled about 212 wells in Tripura more than half of which are gas-bearing.

The company has also earlier commissioned its first commercial power project in India, located in southern Tripura and run by ONGC Tripura Power Company (OTPC), a new company formed by ONGC, Tripura government and Infrastructure Leasing and Financial Services Limited (IL&FS).

The 726 MW capacity gas-based combined cycle power project (using both water and natural gas), located at Palatana, 60 km from Tripura capital here, has been supplying electricity to the seven northeastern states.

ONGC has also planned to set up a Rs 5,000 crore fertiliser plant in northern Tripura in association with the state government and Chambal Fertilisers and Chemicals Ltd, a Rajasthan based private company.

"Electricity is being supplied to seven of the eight northeastern states from the Palatana power project. Also 100 MW of power is being supplied to Bangladesh since March 23 2016," another ONGC official said.

"The generation capacity of the OTPC power project is likely to be increased to 1,090 MW from the existing 726 MW in near future. Works are going in this direction," a top OTPC engineer told IANS on condition of anonymity.
http://www.business-standard.com/ar...ion-in-tripura-in-5-years-117032200527_1.html

India clears the decks for passenger ferry services with Bangladesh
India is pulling out all the stops to operationalize a proposed passenger ferry service to Bangladesh in preparation for Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina’s upcoming visit to the country next month.

A memorandum of understanding (MoU) for a passenger ferry service between the two countries was signed in November 2015 but the project hit a road block due to the home ministry’s reservations over allowing Bangladeshi crew into India without valid passports.

The decks are now being cleared for an announcement. Sheikh Hasina’s visit to India next month comes seven years after her last. The final terms and conditions for the passenger ferry service are to be discussed and an announcement is likely to be made, an Indian government official said requesting anonymity.

“The passenger ferry services to Bangladesh will be started shortly,” said another government official who also did not wish to be identified.

The move to launch the ferry service comes in the backdrop of India’s interest in accessing transnational multi-modal connectivity and playing an important role in the proposed transportation architecture in the region and beyond.

Indian Railways is working on a plan to operationalize the Trans-Asian Railway (TAR) route of Dhaka-Kolkata-Delhi-Amritsar-Lahore-Islamabad-Zahedaan-Tehran-Istanbul.

ALSO READ: As China looms large, India set to pledge new cash for Bangladesh

Sheikh Hasina’s visit on 7-10 April is aimed at strengthening Bangladesh’s ties with India, Asia’s third largest economy.

“A draft MoU on passenger and cruise services on coastal and protocol route was initialed by the respective Secretaries of the two countries as a token of agreement which will be formalized after approval of the respective Governments,” the Indian government had said in a November 2015 statement.

India has also been instrumental in the India-Myanmar-Thailand Trilateral Highway project, as well as the Bangladesh-Bhutan-India-Nepal Motor Vehicles Agreement.

India-Bangladesh ties have seen an upswing since the two countries completed procedures for the ratification of a 1974 border pact during Prime Minister Narendra Modi’s Dhaka trip in 2015.

However, there is no consensus yet on another issue—the sharing of the waters of the Teesta and Feni rivers. The Teesta river, which has its source in Sikkim, flows through the northern part of West Bengal in India before entering Bangladesh and joining the Brahmaputra.

India is building a bridge over the Feni river in an attempt to connect Tripura with the Chittagong port in Bangladesh.

The road transport ministry is taking up a new bridge over Feni river in Tripura to facilitate connectivity with Bangladesh at an estimated cost of Rs130 crore. This project is at tendering stage, said road transport and highways secretary Sanjay Mitra.

Queries emailed to spokespersons in the Indian ministries of external affairs and shipping and the Bangladesh embassy in New Delhi remained unanswered at the time of going to press.
http://www.livemint.com/Politics/gD...ks-for-passenger-ferry-services-with-Ban.html


----------



## Soumitra

Prime Minister Narendra Modi will dedicate to the nation Asia's longest bi-directional road tunnel on the Jammu-Srinagar National Highway on Sunday (April 2). The Chenani-Nashri all-weather tunnel has been built at a cost of over Rs 2,500 crore in about five years.

Built at an altitude of 1,200 meters, the 10.89 km tunnel would cut the travel distance between Jammu and Srinagar by about 40 kilometres, and is expected to save passengers over 2 hours in travel time as it will bypass snow- and landslide-prone Kud, Patnitop and Batote on National Highway 44. According to estimates, it also promises fuel savings of over Rs 27 lakh per day and will also provide better connectivity to people in Kishtwar, Doda and Bhaderwah in the Jammu region.

The work on the twin-tube tunnel, which is part of National Highway Authority of India's (NHAI's) 286-km-long four-lane project on the highway, started on May 23, 2011, in the lower Himalayan mountain range. The project forms part of the proposed widening of NH-44 (old NH-1A) from Jammu to Srinagar.

Hailed as an engineering marvel, this marks significant roadbuilding firsts in India, including an unprecedented stress on user safety. Amongst its host of intelligent road tunnel features are:

Integrated traffic control system
Entrance Detection Control System
Active Firefighting System
Electronic Surveillance System
Evacuative Broadcast System
Tunnel Ventilation System








Follow

MORTHINDIA 

✔@MORTHIndia


The smart features of #ChenaniNashri, Asia's first longest bi-directional highway tunnel. #TransformingIndia

4:42 PM - 29 Mar 2017

https://twitter.com/intent/tweet?in_reply_to=847043728997060608


4444 Retweets


8282 likes



*VENTILATION:*

With inlets every 8 metres bringing fresh air into the main tube, and exhaust outlets every 100 meter opening into the escape tube, the longest highway tunnel in India also happens to be Asia's longest bi-directional highway tunnel with fully transverse ventilation system. Such a ventilation system is a first for India.

For such long tunnels, ventilation systems are essential to maintain clean air, permissible carbon dioxide levels and expel harmful vehicle emissions. In layman parlance, the drives for ventilation system are akin to the lungs and the motors and safety software akin the muscles for the tunnel ventilation system.

To ensure smooth travel and safety of commuters, ABB designed, engineered and supplied low harmonics variable speed drive (VSD) system for tunnel ventilation. The VSDs and motors are installed at the North (Nashri) and South (Chenani) portals for air supply and exhaust. "ABB India is privileged to deploy technology for another infrastructure project of national importance. ABB's best in class global technology manufactured in India will make Asia's longest road tunnel safer and will ensure effective ventilation," Sanjeev Sharma, CEO and Managing Director, ABB India, told toi.in. "The new tunnel's safety controls were developed by ABB in India, for effectively mitigating any fire emergencies."

Globally, ABB has executed the world's most powerful ventilation system with the power of 80 Formula E cars for Gotthard Base Tunnel in Switzerland+ - the world's longest (35.5 miles) and deepest (8,000 feet maximum depth) train tunnel.







*SAFETY:*

Infrastructure Leasing and Financial Services (IL&FS) Company is all set to handover the project to the NHAI soon after the focal inauguration by the Prime Minister. The company says the tunnel has unprecedented safety features, a key feature being the two tubes that run parallel to each other.

The main traffic tunnel is 13 metres in diameter and has a safety tunnel alongside that's about 6 metres in diameter. The two 9-kilometre-long tubes are connected by 29 cross passages at regular intervals along the entire length of the tunnel. The 29 cross passages between the two tunnels will be used to evacuate a user who might be in distress, or to tow away a vehicle that might have broken down. 124 cameras and a linear heat detection system inside the tunnel will alert an Integrated Tunnel Control Room (ITCR) located outisde to monitor and intervene, if necessary.

*ECONOMIC IMPACT:*

Cars will pay Rs 55 on one- way fare and Rs 85 for to-and-fro journey and Rs 1,870 for a 'monthly pass', while bigger vehicles like pick-up and small buses will have pay Rs 90 for one-way and Rs 135 for to-and-fro toll. Buses and trucks will be charged Rs 190 for a single journey and Rs 285 for return.



Apply for credit cards online!_BankBazaar_


Which mutual funds are best to invest? Here's a solution!_ARTHAYANTRA_
Recommended By Colombia



Commuters will also be able to use their mobile phones inside the tunnel. BSNL, Airtel and Idea have set up facilities inside the tunnel to carry signals.




"The tunnel has multiple economic gains as connectivity in the remote area can help transform the life of this neglected region in the hills. The credit goes to previous planners for having mooted this tunnel," S P Singh, senior fellow at the Indian Foundation of Transport Research and Training (IFTRT) told Economic Times.


----------



## RISING SUN

Dabur announces commissioning of Rs 250 crore manufacturing facility in Assam

Read more at:
http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...ofinterest&utm_medium=text&utm_campaign=cppst


----------



## RISING SUN

Assam to have water taxis, revamped waterways soon
Assam will soon start water taxis between Guwahati city and the airport near here, a state minister said on Tuesday.
Assam Industry Minister Chandra Mohan Patowary said this while addressing a press conference and added that the government has decided to bring in 50 water taxis soon.
The introduction of water taxis will reduce travel time between Guwahati city and the airport to a mere 18 minutes.”A jetty will be developed near the Lokapriya Gopinath Bordoloi International Airport. The water taxis will take the visitors from the jetty in the city to the proposed jetty near the airport. From there, air conditioned buses of the Assam State Transport Corporation will take the visitors to the airport in absolute comfort,” Patowary said.
He said the government has also taken up several steps to revitalise inland water transport in Assam, and added that the Central government has also notified nine new national waterways in Assam, apart from the Brahmaputra and Barak national waterways.
“We are planning to improve and upgrade all the jetties in Assam, the number of which is 101 at this moment. Most of them are in dilapidated condition. If needed, we are going to set up some more jetties with modern technologies to make the waterways vibrant. The use of waterways will reduce the transportation cost in the landlocked state to a great extent,” he said. (IANS)
Read more at http://www.theshillongtimes.com/201...mped-waterways-soon/#puTQCgg1RdJTGDXw.99Assam will soon start water taxis between Guwahati city and the airport near here, a state minister said on Tuesday.
Assam Industry Minister Chandra Mohan Patowary said this while addressing a press conference and added that the government has decided to bring in 50 water taxis soon.
The introduction of water taxis will reduce travel time between Guwahati city and the airport to a mere 18 minutes.”A jetty will be developed near the Lokapriya Gopinath Bordoloi International Airport. The water taxis will take the visitors from the jetty in the city to the proposed jetty near the airport. From there, air conditioned buses of the Assam State Transport Corporation will take the visitors to the airport in absolute comfort,” Patowary said.
He said the government has also taken up several steps to revitalise inland water transport in Assam, and added that the Central government has also notified nine new national waterways in Assam, apart from the Brahmaputra and Barak national waterways.
“We are planning to improve and upgrade all the jetties in Assam, the number of which is 101 at this moment. Most of them are in dilapidated condition. If needed, we are going to set up some more jetties with modern technologies to make the waterways vibrant. The use of waterways will reduce the transportation cost in the landlocked state to a great extent,” he said. (IANS)
http://www.theshillongtimes.com/2017/03/29/assam-to-have-water-taxis-revamped-waterways-soon/

BHEL commissions 250 MW unit at Bongaigaon plant in Assam
State-run power equipment maker BHEL today said it has commissioned a 250 MW unit at the upcoming Bongaigaon thermal power station in Assam.

"BHEL is executing the main plant package contract for setting up three coal-fired units of 250 MW each at Bongaigaon TPS of NTPC. Significantly, this is the highest rating coal-based power plant in the North-East region," BHEL said in a statement.

The first unit of the power plant was commissioned earlier by BHEL and is presently operational, while the third and final unit is in advanced stage of commissioning, the statement said.

Bongaigaon power plant is located at Salakati near Bongaigaon in Kokrajhar district of Assam. Also known as the gateway to lower Assam, Bongaigoan is one of the industrial towns of the state, which also has a major petrochemical industry. This project has been set up after demolishing an old 4x60 MW power station of Assam State Electricity Board, it said.
In Assam, BHEL is also executing a gas-based combined cycle power project of 98.4 MW at Namrup. 
http://www.moneycontrol.com/news/bu...nit-at-bongaigaon-plant-in-assam-2245629.html

Assam to get 6 thermal projects with total capacity of 992 MW
As many as six thermal power projects with a combined installed capacity of 992 MW are being set up by the state-owned power generation company in Assam.

Union minister of state for power Piyush Goyal, in reply to a question by AIUDF MP Badruddin Ajmal, informed the Lok Sabha that at present there is no hydroelectric power project from Assam under consideration for concurrence of the Central Electricity Authority (CEA).

The minister stated that as per the information furnished by the CEA, the power projects proposed to be set up in the state are the 660-MW Margherita Project, 12-MW Golaghat Project, 70-MW Lakwa Replacement Project, 30-MW Cachar project, 100-MW Amguri Project and 120-MW Lower Kopili Project. He added that the CEA approved Lower Kopili in May, 2016.


According to Assam Power Distribution Company Limited, it is now supplying power to the extent of 95% to 100% during off-peak hours and to 90% to 95% during peak (evening) hours.

The APDCL website says that there has been a steep rise in the demand for power during the last three to four years in the state. "In Guwahati alone, there has been a three-fold increase in demand for power in the past five years. Until a couple of years ago, only 16% rural households were electrified which has now enhanced to about 50%. But as per the National Electricity Policy, steps have been undertaken to electrify every household of Assam by 2019. As such, there has been a great increase in demand for power in rural as well as urban areas in recent times," the website adds.


Official sources said the average peak demand for power in the state is 1400 MW, which is a two-fold jump over the demand five years ago. However, the total availability of power at present is around 1200 MW, which includes just 260 MW from the state's own generations. The state's primary source of power is hydro generation, which accounts for about 60% of the total existing power availability.
http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...y-of-992-mw/articleshow/57802482.cms?from=mdr

ONGC makes new discoveries of 10 mmt oil in Assam
What could be said as its biggest discovery after a gap of three years in Assam, Oil and Natural Gas Corporation (ONGC) has made reserve accretion of 10 million metric tonnes (MMT) of oil in the state. 

The area of the discovery falls in Jorhat district and two wells, one each at Sufayam and Dayalpur, have already been drilled to exploit this 10 MMT reserve.

The two new wells are producing around 50 tonnes of oil daily, thus taking the total daily production of Jorhat asset from 350 tonnes to 400 tonnes.

‘We are now putting enhanced focus on production besides continuing with our exploration activities. As soon as we make onshore discoveries of oil or gas, our target is to soon start production from them. First time in three years we have made reserve accretion in Assam of 10 MMT. Within two months’ time we created facilities and put these two fields into production,” said Ved Prakash Mahawar, director (onshore) of ONGC.

Mahawar said the company would achieve the target set for the production in Assam in the year 2016-17. The target of production for 2016-17 for Assam asset and Jorhat asset collectively is 0.96 MMT. “We will achieve 100 per cent target this year. Till now 98 per cent target achieved,” Mahawar added.

Mahawar further said the company wishes to re-enter Nagaland and exploit the discovered reserves there. ONGC, he said, would however, like to work out on modalities with the Nagaland government as how to go ahead, whether solo or in partnership with the state government etc., before entering the state again.

“We have already let known the ministry (union ministry of petroleum and natural gas) that Nagaland has substantial reserves and it rests on the ministry how it puts those reserves into production mode,” he said. The company was present in the state till 1994 when it quit in the wake of violent militant activities.

In Tripura, where ONGC is producing natural gas, the company plans to take up its daily production from 45 lakh cubic metres (LCM) to 50 LCM and this additional output may go to the 726 MW ONGC Tripura Power Company (OTPC).

With regard to Arunachal Pradesh Mahawar said: “We came to know that the state has reserves of gas but we need to undertake exploration.”
http://www.business-standard.com/ar...es-of-10-mmt-oil-in-assam-117031000868_1.html

ONGC puts two oil wells discovered in Assam on production

Read more at:
http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...ofinterest&utm_medium=text&utm_campaign=cppst


----------



## Śakra

A Basu said:


> *New Alstom design of eLOCO which will be built at new factory in Bihar. Wag10?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Model presented to Railway Minister Suresh Prabhu



Why is there cattle guard and bars over window??


----------



## A Basu

I too keep asking the same question, it spoils the aesthetics of such a beautiful loco. Makes them look colonial.

I guess it is meant to protect the cab from projectiles like stones (People throw them for no reason)....but there are glasses sturdy enough to withstand without bars.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Railways
01-April, 2017 16:18 IST
*The Railway Protection Force (RPF) organized its Investiture Parade – 2017 *

The Railway Protection Force (RPF) organized its Investiture Parade – 2017 on 01.04.2017 at 6th Bn. RPSF, Dayabasti, New Delhi. The Minister of Railways Shri Suresh Prabhakar Prabhu was the Chief Guest. On this occasion Chairman, Railway Board Shri A.K.Mital, Member Staff Railway Board, other Board Members, senior Police officers of Central Police Organisations and senior officer of Government of India may also attend. Director General, RPF Shri S.K.Bhagat delivered the welcome address at the function.


Minister of Railways presented awards to RPF officers / RPF personnel on this occasion. It is quite gratifying for the RPF, that 03 officers/ RPF personnel received the prestigious President’s Police Medal for Distinguished Services, and 43 with Police Medals for their Meritorious Service. Other awards like Railway Minister’s award for Best Investigation, and Railway Minister’s Award for Bravery were also given to the deserving RPF/ RPSF personnel. 


The Railway Minister inspected the parade and took salute.


Speaking on the occasion, Minister of Railways Shri Suresh Prabhakar Prabhu, appreciated the recipients of President’s Police Medal (PPM), President’s Medal (PM) and Bravery Award and told that it should be a motivation for others to perform meritorious work aspiring such medals.


He said that RPF is also performing duties connected with aid to civil power such as bandobust for assembly and parliament elections in addition to providing security to Railway property, passenger and passenger area.


Shri Suresh Prabhu said Railways being a lifeline of the nation the role of RPF is important in providing security to passengers and RPF is escorting 2500 Mail/ Express trains daily. RPF is conducting regular drives in Railway premises.


He pointed out that a twitter handle and Security Helpline No. 182 is functional round the clock providing security related assistance to passengers. A total of 18,000 complaints have been promptly dealt in 2016.


He said that RPF has been doing commendable work by extending special concern towards senior citizens, infirm, differently abled, women and children by rendering timely assistance.


He said that in order to prevent crime against passengers, CCTV camera surveillance is being implemented at 983 at Railway stations by incurring 500 crore. Integrated Security System is implemented to strengthen the security. For ensuring security to lady passengers, different lady RPF escorting teams named viz: Bhairvi, Vaishali, Shakti, Nirbhaya and Tejaswini are functional. Mobile app specially for lady passengers is also operational.


Shri Suresh Prabhu stated that in view of the recent incidents of track tampering, subversive activities, etc. frequent coordination is being maintained by RPF intelligence with other Central/ State intelligence agencies so that such incidents can be foreseen and thereby to take remedial action timely. RPF will also *develop a intelligence cell* of its own. I have also permitted to *establish Forensic Science Lab* to accelerate the enquiry on priority basis.


Shri Suresh Prabhu said that I have sanctioned restructuring for the non gazetted cadre in RPF so that they will get promotion as well as motivation. The cadre review for gazetted cadre is being processed.


Shri Suresh Prabhu said that the role of Dog Squad is vital in security matter and I approved in principle to *establish a centralised dog training centre.*



He said that we will contiutue modernization of RPF and will *create a special technology centre* for this purpose.


Shri Suresh Prabhu said that I am always concerned about the strengthening and improvements of RPF. I want RPF to perform their duties with utmost devotion and dedication. I sincerely thank RPF and their families for the scintillating parade performance and the meritorious service rendered to the nation. I firmly believe that RPF would elevate the reputation of Indian Railway by their meritorious service.


In his welcome speech, Director General, RPF Shri S.K.Bhagat said that RPF is in the forefront of service to the nation. Our officers and staff have been decorated with awards. Three President’s Police Medal for Gallantry, 78 President’s Police Medal for Distinguished Service, 735 Police Medals for Meritorious Service, 18 Police Medal for Gallantry, 31 Railway Minister’s Medal for Bravery, 32 Minister’s Medal for Best Investigation have been awarded to members of RPF so far. Shri Bhagat that for security of passengers, RPF is conducting regular drives in Railway premises and prosecuted 23,21,939 offender under various provisions of Railway Act to make Railway crime free. Also apprehended 5,856 criminals involved in theft of Railway properties with the recovery of Railway property worth 4.73 crores during 2016. Shri Bhagat said that to strengthen security of women passengers 12 Mahila Vahinis (women RPF companies) are deployed in major Zones for effective women security. All Ladies Special trains including certain women coaches are being escorted by RPF women Constables.



*BACKGROUNDER:*




Investiture Ceremony is an occasion to recognise and honour the meritorious, distinguished and gallant members of the Force for their deeds in the service of the Nation and in enhancing the image of the Force. The giving away of these honours on behalf of the President of India by Minister of Railways evokes a sense of pride and dignitary to the recipients and the Force personnel.


The Railway Protection Force (RPF) has come a long way from the Watch & Ward era of 1882 to the present day wherein it is now entrusted with not only protection of Railway Property but also providing security to railway passengers, passenger area of the Indian Railways. The 76,563 strong Force working under the Ministry of Railways works tirelessly to serve 23 million passengers travelling daily apart from guarding huge Railway assets spread across the country. The award of the President’s Colour to the RPF in 2006 is an indication of the gowing stature of the Railway Protection Force.


Having been vested with powers of investigation under the RP(UP) Act & Railways Act, the Railway Protection Force arrests & prosecutes offenders committing crime over the Railways. The Force faces diverse security challenges such as crime against railway property and passengers, extremist violence against railways, obstruction to train movement/ Rail Rokos due to political agitations, flash protests by daily commuters, rescue of runaway, lost and trafficked children, ticketless drives, drugging, narcotics, smuggling of contraband material and FICN, etc. A good number of unauthorized vendors, touts, males in ladies compartment, offenders at level crossing, offenders indulging in unauthorized chain pulling, carriers of dangerous goods, etc. are prosecuted in the best interest of the travelling passengers ensuring better security atmosphere in Indian Railways.


CCTV surveillance cameras have been installed at major stations under Integrated Security System (ISS). Besides, Baggage Scanners, Door Frame Metal Detectors, Hand Held Metal Detectors & Bomb Detection equipment items have also been installed/ procured under ISS. The RPF Security Management System (RSMS) (developed by CRIS) has started functioning in 2013 for communication with Zonal Railways through ‘Railnet’ for taking prompt action on real time basis and to reduce the paper work. The increasing use of technology by RPF to ensure safety and security of rail passengers is evident in the launching of Security Apps on mobile phones of rail passengers, especially women, for alerting RPF has been initiated in Central Railway (M-Indicator), South Central Railway (RISSTA) and Eastern Railway (R-Mitra). Efforts are being made to standardize an App on an All India basis.


An “All India Security Helpline” has been set up in Feb. 2015 over Zonal Railways by providing a common Helpline No. 182 for round the clock security related assistance to passengers. Calls related to offences under the Railways Act, theft of passenger belongings, for medical assistance, luggage left behind, nuisance mongers in trains / railway premises, etc. are received and suitable action initiated. A good number of passenger appreciation have been received in this front. 



A Standard Operating Procedure (SOP) was issued in collaboration with Ministry of Women & Child Welfare for the care & protection of children on Railways. The work of RPF in rescue of children from traffickers was recognized by the Ministry of Home Affairs. The National Conference of Anti Human Trafficking held at New Delhi - 2015, the Union Home Minister Shri Rajnath Singh presented Certificate of Excellence to RPF for commendable contribution of RPF during “Operation Smile” in the field of Anti Human Trafficking. RPF rescued more than 12,000 juveniles from trains and Railway stations during the last two years (2015 & 2016).

The Union Minister for Railways, Shri Suresh Prabhakar Prabhu inspecting the Parade at the Railway Protection Force Investiture Parade 2017, at Old Rohtak Road, Dayabasti, Delhi on April 01, 2017.





The Union Minister for Railways, Shri Suresh Prabhakar Prabhu at the Railway Protection Force Investiture Parade 2017, at Old Rohtak Road, Dayabasti, Delhi on April 01, 2017.




The Union Minister for Railways, Shri Suresh Prabhakar Prabhu presented the police medals, at the Railway Protection Force Investiture Parade 2017, at Old Rohtak Road, Dayabasti, Delhi on April 01, 2017.












http://zeenews.india.com/india/rpf-...strengthened-to-prevent-sabotage-1991885.html

New Delhi: The Railway Protection Force (RPF) will strengthen its intelligence network in coordination with central and state agencies to foil attempts on sabotaging railway operations.

Besides, the railways will also set up a forensic laboratory and make use of latest technology to make train journey safer.

"Some anti-national forces are trying to create problems in rail operations but we will not let them succeed, and I expect you to be more vigilant," Railway Minister Suresh Prabhu told personnel at the RPF Investiture parade today.

The remark comes in the backdrop of repeated incidents of placing obstruction on tracks and attempts of cutting tracks by miscreants. The first two months of this year have witnessed close to 20 such cases.

Presenting awards to RPF personnel on the occasion, Prabhu said,  "Threre are attempts to sabotage rail operations in the country. The RPF in coordination with the state police, intelligence agencies, the NIA, is trying to fail their repetoja attempts."

He asked the RPF to strengthen intelligence gathering and sharing system to prevent sabotage.

Forty-three RPF officers and personnel were awarded on the occasion for their meritorious services.

Highlighting the need for use of modern technology in RPF operation, Prabhu said, "We have to use advanced technology as the technological intervention is necessary, besides the policy framework."

Railways will set up a technology centre to facilitate the use of modern technology in its functioning.

"We have decided for setting up forensic laboratory for RPF and also a centralised dog squad training cente will be constituted. There will be no fund constraints for forensic laboratory and dog squad training centre," Prabhu said.

The Central Forensic Science Laboratory would be created for forensic requirements of railways at an estimated cost of Rs 70 crore.

In order to strengthen railway security, a centralised dog training centre will be developed as state-of-the-art in-house facility for training of dogs. It will enhance capabilities of RPF in detection of explosives and inspection of scene of crime.

Prabhu also asked the RPF to take part in environment protection measures like water bodies conservation and plantations.


First Published: Saturday, April 1, 2017 - 15:31


----------



## RISING SUN

Apple opens App Accelerator in India to foster iOS app development
Apple is taking further steps to foster the developer ecosystem in the world’s fastest growing smartphone market. 

The Cupertino-based company today officially opened a new App Accelerator in Bangalore, India. The announcement comes less than a year after the company announced plans to open iOS App Design and Development Accelerator also in India’s Silicon Valley. Through the new App Accelerator (sign up here, if you're a developer), the company hopes to offer specialised support to developers as well as tools to help them push the boundaries. 

At the centre, a group of experts will lead briefings and provide one-on-one app reviews for developers. The company is calling it "the first-of-its-kind facility" for the nation which already has tens of thousands of developers making apps for iOS. 

“We are impressed by the great entrepreneurial spirit in India, and are excited to provide a platform for these developers to share their innovations with customers around the world," said Phil Schiller, senior vice president of Worldwide Marketing in a press statement. 

Schiller is on his maiden trip to India for the opening of the App Accelerator. It's not clear if he has any additional business in the country. 

“In just the first few weeks, we’ve already seen some incredible developers here at the App Accelerator Bengaluru, including Practo and Reliance Games, create innovative apps that can meet the needs of customers in India and around the world,” he added.

Over the past two years, Apple has grown more focused on India. In addition to setting up development centres, the company is also about to begin manufacturing locally in the nation, a move that would allow it to cut the prices of the iPhones for the Indian market. 

With Apple's push to turn India into its next major market, it will pay in the long run to have quality apps that solve local problems on the App Store. The company's global rivals Facebook, Microsoft, and Google have also made efforts to build developer communities in India. 
http://mashable.com/2017/03/31/app-accelerator-india-apple-bangalore/#9t4AuV4rNiqm


----------



## RISING SUN

'Northeast Railway did outstanding work in laying tracks' 
Northeast Frontier Railway (NFR) has done outstanding work in laying new railway tracks in the mountainous northeastern region despite various odds, an official said here on Friday.

"Despite various topographical and many other odds, the NFR has done outstanding works in laying new railway tracks in the hilly northeastern region," Commissioner of Railway Safety (CRS) Shailesh Kumar Pathak told reporters.

"The NFR laid the new railway tracks and did gauge conversion from metre gauge to broad gauge giving top priority in safety and standard," Pathak said.

Earlier on Friday, the CRS, accompanied by NFR officials and engineers, conducted an inspection of the newly laid 9.26 km Udaipur-Garjee section, which is part of the Agartala-Sabroom 114-km-long railway project.

Indian railways have been executing the Rs 1,150-crore Agartala-Sabroom railway project and it will be completed by March 2019 to access the Chittagong international sea port to ferry men and material for the landlocked northeastern states.

Tripura's border town Sabroom is only 75 km away from the Chittagong international sea port in southeast Bangladesh.

Pathak said the speciality of the 9.26-km Udaipur-Garjee section is that there is no level crossing in this section, as six road-over-bridge and six road-under-bridge were constructed to facilitate the people cross the railway tracks and stations.

"Over 40 per cent accidents on Indian railways occur in the vicinity of level crossings. That's why this Udaipur-Garjee section is very unique," the official said expressing deep satisfaction at the construction and quality of the newly laid segment.

In October 2008, with the extension of the erstwhile metre gauge track upto Agartala, the capital city was put on India's rail map through southern Assam. Subsequently, the metre gauge was converted into a broad gauge.
http://www.business-standard.com/ar...ing-work-in-laying-tracks-117033101141_1.html


----------



## RISING SUN

Enforcement directorate hunts 300 shell companies, Bhujbal, Jagan Reddy on radar
India’s financial crime investigation agency on Saturday raided more than 100 locations across 16 states in a sweeping crackdown on dubious companies suspected of money laundering on behalf of businesses and individuals including two top politicians.

The Enforcement Directorate (ED) launched the early morning raids targetting 300-odd shell companies, many of which are fronts for a slew of illegal transactions and crime and act as the backbone of India’s huge shadow economy. The raids were carried out under ‘Operation Shell Companies’.

“Some of the companies were involved in major money laundering cases related to Chaggan Bhujbal, YS Jagan Mohan Reddy, Yadav Singh, NHRM, AGS Infotech, Rajeshwar Exports etc while some other entities were found to have been used for laundering demonetised currency during post demonetization period,” the ED said in a statement.

Some of the searches were also in connection with a scam in the National Rural Health Mission scam in Uttar Pradesh as well as one involving the Jain brothers of Delhi, who were named by the agency when it attached a hotel in Dwarka managed by Radisson Blu in a money laundering case.

An agency official said the operation had three specific targets -- bogus import businesses, premises being used for conversion of black money to white and entry operators, actual people involved in money laundering.

“Investigations had revealed that certain entry operators and fraudsters were using network of companies (to launder money), some of which have been used repeatedly while some other were discarded after use or kept dormant for a long period,” said ED spokesperson AK Rawal.

“Some other entities were found to have been used for laundering demonetised currency during the post-demonetisation period,” Rawal added.
WHAT ED FOUND OUT DURING THE RAIDS

Among the 110 locations raided by ED included one allegedly belonging to a person named Jagdish Prasad Purohit. Purohit allegedly admitted that he had formed around 700 shell companies using 20 dummy directors. Out of 700 fake firms 130 are still in existence. “He had also provided accommodation entry to the tune of rupees 46.7 crores to Chhagan Bhujbal,” ED said in a statement.
The directorate said that in Kolkata, more than 50 companies had the same registered address which was found to be a vacant residential premises . When questioned, the landlord of the premises said he had let out the premises three years ago to an individual who disappeared in December.
An entry operator connected to Rajeshwar Exports was also searched by ED. The company, according to ED, had made remittances to the tune of Rs 1476 crores for import of diamonds which were grossly overvalued.
A chartered accountant located at Delhi’s Barakhamba Road was found to have formed 200 shell companies
A shell company was found to have exported carpets to its sister concern incorporated outside India. The export proceeds were never realised and the person behind these companies had applied to RBI for writing off of outstanding export proceeds. 

An operator in Mumbai, identified as Jagdish Prasad Purohit, was allegedly found to be running 700 shell companies with 20 dummy directors. The operator is accused of converting ₹46.7 crore of illegal cash to legal money for Bhujbal, a former Maharashtra deputy chief minister who is in jail on laundering charges.

After the government pulled out 86% of India’s cash in circulation last November to stamp out corruption and illegal transactions, many of these firms helped tax evaders convert slush funds into legal money, experts say.

Senior ED officials said while no one was arrested during the raids, questioning of the suspects was underway.

Officials said multiple teams of the ED raided premises of suspected shell firms in Delhi, Chennai, Kolkata, Chandigarh, Patna, Ranchi, Ahmedabad, Bhubaneswar and Bengaluru, among others.

An HT investigation in January found thousands of phantom businesses and drop-box addresses masquerading as company headquarters registered in Delhi and Kolkata alone.

A source in the agency said some shell companies were found to have remitted huge amounts to other countries for imports which never took place. These companies, the sources said, are being probed for their alleged links to Reddy. The official added that Yadav Singh and Bhujpal are being probed for conversion of black money to white.

The drive was part of a recent PMO directive to check the illegal operations of these companies.

At one of the premises in Mumbai, a scanned copy of an apparently fake Interpol ID card bearing the name of one Chetan Shah was found on a laptop.
http://www.hindustantimes.com/india...urday-raids/story-88oRJ36ThTTeWFWPFqmH5M.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

*Multi-level fire alarm system in Rajdhani, Tejas EXP*
*



*
*http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...em-in-rajdhani-tejas/articleshow/57969987.cms*


----------



## RISING SUN

Indian Railways carried 1,107 million tonne goods in 2016-17, exceeded target
The railways carried 1107 million tons of goods, exceeding the freight target despite the gloomy market scenario in 2016-17 fiscal.

The loading target was fixed at 1160 MT in the 2016-17 which was later revised to 1094 MT, keeping the prevailing market condition in mind. It had carried 1104 MT freight in 2015-16.

The railways earned Rs 1.67 lakh crore in 2016-17 fiscal from freight, as against Rs 1.63 lakh crore in the last fiscal.

"We managed the record loadings this time despite the adverse market condition due to the several reforms undertaken in the freight sector," Railway Board Member (Traffic) Mohd Jamshed said.

"Continuous hike in freight rates over the years had made the freight rate very high which resulted in shifting of goods from rail to roads," he said.

Reviewing the situation, Railway Minister Suresh Prabhu initiated a series of reforms in the freight sector including withdrawal of busy season surcharge and port congestion charge, among others, to make the rates competitive.

Introduction of freight rebate, liberal siding policy and private terminal policy and creation of rail auto hub helped to increase the loadings, he said.

Jamshed said, "There was a sharp fall in the coal demand due to various reasons and it affected the loadings between April and October in 2016."

Since coal is the major source of loadings among all other commodities, the fall in coal demand affected the Railways adversely, he said.
"However, we started looking beyond coal and started carrying other goods like stone, vegetable oil, chemical, fly ash, red mud, timber and many other such goods. As a result we carried 79.9 MT other goods in the year," he added.
http://energy.economictimes.indiati...nne-goods-in-2016-17-exceeded-target/57969785


----------



## RISING SUN

Connected by air: Udan to tap on India’s civil aviation opportunities 
Six months from now, 43 cities will be mainstreamed on India’s flight connectivity grid, an outcome of the Udan scheme launched to spur regional flights covering distances up to 800 km. These include a dozen airports where limited but irregular flights operate, and as many as 31 destinations that are not connected at all despite the existence of airport facilities. The scale of India’s untapped civil aviation opportunities can be gauged by the fact that these constitute less than 10% of India’s inactive airports/airstrips — 394 out of 450 are dormant currently. The Udan scheme is a critical component of the national civil aviation policy unveiled last June. It offers viability gap funding to operators to fly smaller aircraft to such airports with a commitment to price tickets for at least half of the seats at ₹2,500 for an hour-long flight. In the first round of bids, 11 new or existing airline operators pitched for more than 200 routes. The Centre has approved 27 proposals from five players, adding 128 routes to India’s aviation map. The estimate is that this will add 6.5 lakh new seats with a subsidy of ₹200 crore.
Also Read

44 airports have potential for operations under UDAN: report


The most heartening aspect is that these include six proposals for 11 routes that don’t seek any subsidy under the scheme, proving there is an untapped economic potential. The benefits for tourist hotspots such as Agra, Shimla, Diu, Pathankot, Mysuru and Jaisalmer — that would now be just a short flight away, replacing cumbersome road or rail journeys — are obvious. But the significant multiplier effects of aviation activity, including new investments and employment creation for the local economies of other destinations could be equally profound. Provided this model is sustainable and more regional flights come up under the scheme, the availability of slots at larger airports that would emerge as hubs could become an issue — particularly at capacity-constrained airports such as Mumbai. The second airport at Navi Mumbai may help ease congestion, but that is still years away. In cities where new airports have been developed, such as Bengaluru, abandoned old facilities could be revived as dedicated terminals for low-cost and regional flights. Separately, new no-frills airports must be encouraged where traffic is expected to hit saturation point in coming years. Recently, four new foreign investors and a few domestic players have expressed interest in managing operations at state-run airports such as Jaipur and Ahmedabad. This marks a revival in investor interest after a long lull. It is time to revisit provisions that offer existing private operators of large airports (burdened by debt) the right of first refusal on any new airport proposed within 150 km. Most interested bidders for the Navi Mumbai airport stayed away over this clause. Last but not the least, this development must start a rethink within the Indian Railways, as it could now lose traffic on some routes.
http://www.thehindu.com/opinion/edi...il-aviation-opportunities/article17752893.ece


----------



## RISING SUN

EY to launch its first artificial intelligence centre in India
Ernst and Young (EY), the leading global professional services organisation, on Friday announced its plans to enhance its suite of automation and artificial intelligence offerings with the opening of its first Artificial Intelligence (AI) Center in India.

The AI Center resonates with EY’s purpose of “building a better working world”, by helping businesses to accelerate innovation and leverage on emerging technologies to operate more efficiently, manage risk and inspire confidence.

Milan Sheth, Partner – Advisory Services and Technology Sector Leader, EY India, said: “The current wave of digital innovation is disrupting sectors and businesses in unprecedented ways. The Center will help organizations find new ways to deploy new technologies across a range of functions in their business environment and build a more digital workforce of the future.”

EY’s AI Center will bring together teams of multi-disciplinary practitioners, combining expertise in AI, robotics etc. along with domain experience in sectors.
According to Sheth, artificial intelligence is already being deployed across industries such as automotive, telecom and technology. The launch of the AI Center, he said, aims to lead the next step of this transformation journey by helping enterprises combine AI’s autonomous reasoning with systemized learning opportunities.”
http://www.moneycontrol.com/news/bu...ial-intelligence-centre-in-india-2250957.html

Higher spends by banks, govt driving India's storage solution market: IDC
India's external storage solution market grew by 17.5 per cent to $ 77.8 million in October- December 2016 compared to the preceding quarter, driven by higher spends by banks and government, as per research firm IDC. 
Sectors like banking, professional services, manufacturing and government continued to be the key contributors in the last quarter of 2016, IDC said in a report. 

The growth was driven by renewal of deals by large banks as well as increasing adoption of analytics and UPI platforms (that in turn increases storage consumption), it added. 

Significant growth was witnessed in verticals such as securities, transportation, education and insurance, which drove incremental storage revenues in the said quarter, the report added. 
EMC led the market with 27 per cent share, followed by Hewlett Packard Enterprise (19 per cent), IBM (14 per cent) and Dell (12 per cent). 
http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...-solution-market-idc/articleshow/57972021.cms

India's external debt declines to USD 456 billion in Dec'16
India's total external debt declined to USD 456 billion at the end of December from end-March 2016, says a Finance Ministry report. "India's external debt stock fell by USD 29.0 billion (6.0 per cent) to USD 456.1 billion, at end-December 2016 over the level at end-March 2016," an official statement said.

The decline in external debt during the period was due to the fall in long-term external debt, particularly the fall in NRI deposits reflecting the redemption of FCNR (B) deposits and decline in commercial borrowings with fall in both commercial bank loans and securitized borrowings, it said.

On a sequential basis, it said, total external debt at end-December 2016 declined by USD 28.1 billion (5.8 per cent) from the end-September 2016 level.

The maturity pattern of India's external debt indicates dominance of long-term borrowings. At end-December 2016, long-term external debt accounted for 81.6 per cent of India s total external debt, while the remaining 18.4 per cent was short-term debt.

Government (Sovereign) external debt stood at USD 90.7 billion at end-December 2015 while non-Government debt amounted to USD 389.5 billion, it said.

While long-term debt at USD 372.2 billion, declined by USD 29.4 billion (7.3 per cent) at end-December 2016 over the level at end-March 2016, short-term debt increased marginally by 0.5 per cent to USD 83.8 billion.

The valuation gain (appreciation of the US dollar against the Indian rupee and most other major currencies) was USD 7.3 billion.

This implies that excluding the valuation effect, the decrease in external debt would has been lower at USD 21.7 billion at end-December over end-March 2016.

The shares of Government (Sovereign) and non-Government debt in the total external debt were 19.6 per cent and 80.4 per cent respectively, at end-December 2016, it said.

"The share of US dollar denominated debt was 54.7 per cent of the total external debt at end-December 2016, followed by the Indian rupee (31.1 per cent), SDR (5.9 per cent), Japanese yen (4.4 per cent), Euro (2.7 per cent), Pound Sterling (0.7 per cent) and Others (0.5 per cent)," it said.

Many key external debt indicators of India show improvement at end-December 2016 over end-March 2016, it said.

Besides, total external debt falling by 6.0 per cent during this period, the foreign exchange cover for external debt increased to 78.7 per cent from 74.3 per cent and the ratio of concessional debt to total external debt increased to 9.2 per cent from 9.0 per cent, it said.

Though, the share of short-term debt (original maturity) in total debt increased to 18.4 per cent from 17.2 per cent during this period due to rise in trade related credits, the share of short term debt (residual maturity) in total external debt fell to 41.4 per cent from 42.6 per cent, it said.
http://www.businesstoday.in/current...o-usd-456-billion-in-dec-16/story/249152.html


----------



## RISING SUN

Mizoram set to become power surplus third state in the northeast
Two decades after it got Union cabinet approval, a 60 MW project in Mizoram will see the light of day in June making the hilly state the third power-surplus state in northeast India after Sikkim and Tripura. Farmers’ agitations and administrative hurdles delayed the commissioning of the power plant, the biggest in Mizoram, which shares a border with Myanmar (510 km) and Bangladesh (318 km).

State-run North Eastern Electric Power Corporation (NEEPCO), a “Mini Ratna” company under the Union Ministry of Power, will be commissioning the hydro-electric project along the Tuirial river in Aizawl district. “The first unit would start generation in June and the second unit in September,” NEEPCO general manager P.K. Bora told IANS.

“The Cabinet Committee on Economic Affairs (CCEA) cleared the project on July 7, 1998. The project was conceptualised in 1994. NEEPCO has so far invested Rs 1,100 crore on the project.” After the project work started, the locals launched a massive agitation due to submerging of their standing crops and farmland under the reservoir that would be created.

“The project work came to total stop on June 9, 2004, due to the stir launched by the newly-formed Tuirial Crop Compensation Claimant Association, claiming compensation for the standing crops in the riverine reserve forest,” Bora said.

“After the Union Power Ministry, NEEPCO and the Mizoram government jointly negotiated with the agitators, work resumed in 2011 after seven years of stoppage.”

Till June 2004, 30 per cent of the project work and 95 per cent of the design and engineering work had been completed. The NEEPCO official said that though the company has invested Rs 1,100 crore so far due to delay and price escalation, the original sanctioned cost was Rs 369 crore.

With a population of just 1.1 million, Mizoram’s current demand of electricity is only 85 MW and this is being met by state’s mini power projects and availability of its share of power from central sector projects. Thus, the additional power is likely to be supplied to the regional or national grid.

Sikkim is self-sufficient at 95.70 MW while Tripura, whose daily need is 272 MW, is self-reliant in electricity. Since March last year Tripura is supplying 100 MW of power to Bangladesh and is ready to provide an additional 100 MW if the central government permits it to do so.
http://www.india.com/news/india/miz...surplus-third-state-in-the-northeast-1861560/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RISING SUN

Indian Railways to manufacture own trainsets running at 160 kmph in Chennai
The railways has decided to go ahead with manufacturing on its own trainsets that can run at a maximum speed of 160 kmph, after its global bid in this regard failed to elicit positive response.

Aptly named ‘Train-2018’, the first trainset -- a rake without a separate locomotive -- is expected to be ready by March next year and likely to be pressed into service in Delhi-Lucknow or Delhi-Chandigarh sector.

A trainset, much like a Delhi Metro rake, comprises many coaches that are individually powered by a propulsion system, eliminating the need for locomotive.

“Our aim is to reduce travel time between cities and to achieve that, we have launched Train-2018 project to manufacture two trainsets at the Integral Coach Factory (ICF) near Chennai on a pilot basis,” a senior railway ministry official involved with the project said.

As per the Rs 200 crore project, two trainsets will be manufactured, in collaboration with foreign players on transfer of technology basis, for which the ICF has floated a fresh global tender.

Aiming to offer both comfort and pace to passengers, the project will roll out semi-high speed, 16-coach trainsets with quicker acceleration and world-class passenger amenities.

For a first in Indian Railways, these trainsets will have automatic plug type doors that will open and close at stations, wide windows for panoramic view, and ergonomically designed seating.

The railways had floated a global tender for procurement- cum-maintenance and manufacture of 15 trainsets with 315 coaches in June, 2015. Though five bidders had qualified for the initial round, they did not find the offer viable and asked for raising the tender size to 1,000 coaches.

Now, it has been decided to make it here to reduce the manufacturing and import cost, said the official.

Equipped with bio-toilets, all coaches in the fully AC trainset will be inter-connected so that passengers can move from one coach to other with ease.

To make the travel more a joyful ride, all coaches of a trainset will be provided with onboard Wi-Fi, infotainment and GPS-based passenger information system (PIS) which will keep the passengers informed about the travel status. The train will have plush interiors and diffused LED lighting.

To reduce jerk and vibration, Train-2018 will be equipped with improved mechanical couplers and modern coaches with fully suspended traction motors, pneumatic secondary suspension and anti-roll bar.
www.hindustantimes.com/india-news/indian-railways-to-manufacture-own-trainsets-running-at-160-kmph-in-chennai/story-NQMdQKG9yxe4W6qA9Ck5nM.html


----------



## RISING SUN

6604 km of national highway constructed till February
http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...ll-february/articleshow/57559948.cms?from=mdr

Delhi-Jaipur expressway to cost Rs 18,000 crore: Nitin Gadkari
The Delhi-Jaipur express highway would be built at a cost of Rs 18,000 crore, Union Road Minister Nitin Gadkari said on Friday. The advanced cement-concrete 225-km express highway will be the second in the country after Mumbai-Pune express highway and will pave the way for reaching Delhi from Jaipur in just one-and-a-half hour at 125 km/hour speed, the minister said after laying the foundation of road construction works in Dausa district on Friday.
“Agra-Delhi is also considered express highway but it is not as per the standard. After Mumbai-Pune express highway, Delhi-Jaipur will be the second express highway in the country,” he said.

He further said that the Haryana government has given alignment permission and if Rajasthan help in land acquisition and road alignment permission, the work can commence this year itself.

The Union minister said that Mumbai-Baroda express highway is also in the plan.

On the long-pending Ring-Road construction work in Jaipur, Gadkari said that a high-level meeting with all the stakeholders was held on Friday and it has been decided that NHAI would complete the work in 15 months.

Gadkari said that in last three years, road construction work of Rs 50,000 crore has been done in the state and another Rs 50,000 crore would be spent in the next two years.

“We need industries to create employment for youths. Industrialists demand water, power and road. Without roads we cannot expect development. Rajasthan is progressing fast. We want industrialists to come, give employment to youths and make Rajasthan and its people prosper,” Gadkari said.

The Union minister announced various road construction works in the state.

Chief Minister Vasundhara Raje said, “We will take 36 castes of the state together for the development of state. With small efforts, we will make the state a better place to live. We hope that promises that Union minister has made will realise fast,” Raje said.
http://indianexpress.com/article/in...to-cost-rs-18000-crore-nitin-gadkari-4564000/

Electronic Tags for Toll Collection at National Highways 
The National Highways Authority of India (NHAI) has incorporated Indian Highway Management Company Limited (IHMCL) to expedite the implementation of Electronic Fee Collection (EFC). National Payments Corporation of India (NPCI) has been engaged to work as Central Clearing House (CCH) to implement inter-operability so that several banks could participate in the EFC programme. As on 03.03.2017, the participating banks are SBI, KVB, ICICI, AXIS, IDFC and Equitas SF Bank. As on 03rd March 2017, total 3,47,200 electronic tags have been issued for fee collection on National Highways. 

The Road users are being encouraged to use electronic means for payment of user fees for seamless travel through fee plazas. Government has also notified the use of pre-paid payment instruments vide Notification G.S.R 1114 (E) dated 02nd December, .2016 for collection of user fee from road users. This is to permit road users to opt for available cashless modes of payment. NHAI has facilitated the Concessionaire and Contractor to use POS machines for collection of user fees through credit & debit card. Since, FASTag is not mandatory for payment of user fees for use of National Highways; therefore, no target/deadline has been fixed. 

This information was given by the Minister of State for Road Transport and Highways Shri Pon. Radhakrishnan in written reply to a question in Lok Sabha today. 
http://investinindia.com/news/electronic-tags-toll-collection-national-highways

India clears the decks for multi-modal transnational connectivity play
India is moving ahead with its plans of accessing transnational multi-modal connectivity.

As part of this strategy, the Union cabinet on Monday approved the signing of the Transports Internationaux Routiers or International Road Transports (TIR) Convention by the government.

The multilateral international transit treaty—Customs Convention on International Transport of Goods under cover of TIR Carnets—is also referred to as the TIR Convention and functions under the auspices of the United Nations Economic Commission for Europe (UNECE).

India will be the 71st signatory to this international transit system, designed to facilitate the seamless movement of goods throughout these countries in Asia and Europe. Interestingly, the two countries which signed TIR before India were Pakistan (2015) and China (2016).

Hence, India’s participation in TIR may also facilitate trade with its eastern and western neighbours.

Viewed along with the Indian Railways’s plan of setting up a Trans-Asian Railway (TAR) route presented last week, these intermodal regional connectivity plays succinctly articulate India’s role in the proposed transportation architecture in the region and beyond.

This comes against the backdrop of China’s ambitious “One Belt One Road” initiative aimed at connecting some 60 countries across Asia, Africa and Europe to boost trade and economic ties on the lines of the traditional maritime route.

“(The TIR Convention) is to improve the international connectivity and movement of cargo across the countries in the multi-modal format. Goods can go from Mumbai or Kandla Port to Iran. From Iran they can go via rail or road to Central Asia or Europe,” a senior government official said, requesting anonymity.

In response to Mint’s specific query on TIR Convention facilitating India’s trade relationship with Pakistan and China, a UNECE spokesperson declined to comment.

“With regard to your specific questions, they mainly relate to issues subject to national law or bilateral or regional regulations. Therefore, the UNECE secretariat, which serves to facilitate the administration of the TIR Convention, is not in a position to provide you with specific answers,” the UNECE spokesperson said in an emailed response.

The initiative comes at a time when India’s willingness to attend a meeting of Indus Water commissioners in Lahore later this month is being viewed as an indication that the two countries were ready to start re-engaging after a year of acrimony.

The TIR Convention will help India move goods along the International North-South Transport Corridor (INSTC)—an ambitious multi-modal transportation established in 2000 by Iran, Russia and India to promote transportation cooperation. INSTC is to connect the India Ocean and Persian Gulf to the Caspian Sea through Iran and then onwards to St. Petersburg and northern Europe through Russia.

To make the TAR route of Dhaka-Kolkata-Delhi-Amritsar-Lahore-Islamabad-Zahedaan-Tehran-Istanbul operational, a meeting of the chief executives of the railways of Iran, Bangladesh, Pakistan, Turkey and India is to be held this month in India.

“By joining the convention, the need for inspection of goods at intermediate borders as well as physical escorts en route shall be obviated due to reciprocal recognition of Customs controls. Customs clearance can take place at internal Customs locations thereby avoiding clearances at Border Crossing Points and ports that may often be congested. Movement under the TIR can be allowed by checking only the seals and the external conditions of the load compartment or the container thereby reducing border delays, transport and transaction costs thereby leading to increased competitiveness and growth for the trade and transport sectors,” the government said in a statement on Monday.

Experts say that India is laying down the building blocks.

“Economic integration is the only way forward. When economic interests converge, other things fall in place. That’s the reason why gas from India was intended to fuel Lahore’s kitchens,” said Saurabh Chandra, a former secretary in the department of industrial policy and promotion.

India has been promoting a multi-modal transport strategy involving railways, highways and waterways. The government’s intent was articulated by finance minister Arun Jaitley in his budget speech last month, where he stressed upon the importance of an effective multi-modal transportation system for a competitive economy.

India plans to develop Chabahar port in Iran, which will allow access to landlocked Afghanistan and energy-rich Central Asia through the Jawaharlal Nehru and Kandla ports on India’s west coast.

In addition, India has built a 218km-road link connecting Delaram with Zaranj in Afghanistan, which is adjacent to Iran’s border.

India has also been instrumental in the India-Myanmar-Thailand Trilateral Highway, along with the Bangladesh-Bhutan-India-Nepal Motor Vehicles Agreement.

“The idea behind the TIR concept is easy and quick movement of cargo,” said another government official, who also declined to be named.
http://www.livemint.com/Politics/rv...cks-for-multimodal-transnational-connect.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RISING SUN

‘World’s largest fintech hub’ expands from Singapore to India
Four months ago, the world’s largest fintech hub Lattice80, spanning 30,000 square feet, opened in Singapore’s Central Business District. It aimed to help fintech startups take advantage of Singapore’s legal infrastructure and access to global investors as a fintech and trading hub.

Yesterday, Marvelstone – the private investment group behind the project – signed a memorandum of understanding (MoU) with the government of Andhra Pradesh, a southern state in India, to open another Lattice80 in the coastal city of Vizag. This will be the first Lattice80 center to open outside Singapore.
The state of Andhra Pradesh was split into two in 2014 following a long agitation. Ten of its 23 districts, which comprised the former princely state of the Nizam of Hyderabad, were carved out to form a new state of Telangana.

The chief minister of the new, truncated state of Andhra Pradesh, Chandrababu Naidu, who was earlier credited with creating ‘Cyberabad’, is now on a mission to build Vizag into a tech hub. One of the initiatives is the creation of Vizag’s Fintech Valley, where startups, investors, and financial institutions can collaborate with the government’s regulatory support.

The new state of Andhra Pradesh is also a startup.

The Andhra Pradesh chief minister’s special advisor for tech, J A Chowdary, gave a glimpse of the road ahead at a meeting with fintech players on the sidelines of the Fintegrate conclave in India’s financial capital of Mumbai last week. “The new state of Andhra Pradesh is also a startup,” he told them.

One of the initiatives to attract innovators is a million-dollar prize for any fintech startup in the world that wins an annual challenge. The road shows for this year’s competition will go to three Indian cities as well as global fintech cities like Singapore, Hong Kong, and London. The demo day for the finalists, and the award for the winner, will be in Vizag in October.

The state government has also allocated US$75 million for a fintech fund, and is looking for corporate and institutional partners to expand it as well as help with its deployment. The plan is to have a fintech accelerator in Vizag, which will serve as a gateway for startups to become eligible for the fund.

In an informal chat with Tech in Asia at the Mumbai event, Chowdary made no secret of his hope that recent protectionist moves and visa curbs in the West would prompt Indian techies to return home – provided India can create a conducive environment for them to work, innovate, and do business.
Chowdary said the Andhra Pradesh government as well as banks and insurance companies in the state are developing a “use case library” for fintech startups to target. One idea is to launch “AP bitcoins” for transactions like property registrations.

The government has also signed MoUs with five global companies to set up academies in fintech domains like analytics, security, and blockchain. The MoU with Marvelstone to set up Lattice80 in Vizag’s Fintech Valley is a continuation of this build-up.

With Singapore as our base, we hope to reach out to new markets for fintech startups.

“In November last year, we set up Lattice80 in Singapore to support the government’s smart nation vision. Now, we are happy to be part of the new Vizag-MAS (Monetary Authority of Singapore) partnership to support Fintech Valley Vizag. The goal is to bring together industry, academia, and investors to build the fintech ecosystem,” says Marvelstone Group CEO Gina Heng on the MoU with the government of Andhra Pradesh.

As part of the agreement, Lattice80 will train 1,000 professionals in India every year in key new technologies such as mobile payments, blockchain, and big data. The Vizag center is expected to open in the third quarter of this year.

See: 45 hot software product startups from India and their cool ideas

“With Singapore as our base, we hope to reach out to new markets for fintech startups to develop and collaborate. We are very happy to start our overseas journey in Vizag Fintech Valley,” says Marvelstone Group managing partner Joel Ko.

Lattice80 objectives include helping fintech startups to grow, supporting corporates and financial institutions in adopting innovation, and bridging gaps between the private and public sectors.
https://www.techinasia.com/lattice80-expands-from-singapore-to-vizag-fintech-valley

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

RISING SUN said:


> ‘World’s largest fintech hub’ expands from Singapore to India
> Four months ago, the world’s largest fintech hub Lattice80, spanning 30,000 square feet, opened in Singapore’s Central Business District. It aimed to help fintech startups take advantage of Singapore’s legal infrastructure and access to global investors as a fintech and trading hub.
> 
> Yesterday, Marvelstone – the private investment group behind the project – signed a memorandum of understanding (MoU) with the government of Andhra Pradesh, a southern state in India, to open another Lattice80 in the coastal city of Vizag. This will be the first Lattice80 center to open outside Singapore.
> The state of Andhra Pradesh was split into two in 2014 following a long agitation. Ten of its 23 districts, which comprised the former princely state of the Nizam of Hyderabad, were carved out to form a new state of Telangana.
> 
> The chief minister of the new, truncated state of Andhra Pradesh, Chandrababu Naidu, who was earlier credited with creating ‘Cyberabad’, is now on a mission to build Vizag into a tech hub. One of the initiatives is the creation of Vizag’s Fintech Valley, where startups, investors, and financial institutions can collaborate with the government’s regulatory support.
> 
> The new state of Andhra Pradesh is also a startup.
> 
> The Andhra Pradesh chief minister’s special advisor for tech, J A Chowdary, gave a glimpse of the road ahead at a meeting with fintech players on the sidelines of the Fintegrate conclave in India’s financial capital of Mumbai last week. “The new state of Andhra Pradesh is also a startup,” he told them.
> 
> One of the initiatives to attract innovators is a million-dollar prize for any fintech startup in the world that wins an annual challenge. The road shows for this year’s competition will go to three Indian cities as well as global fintech cities like Singapore, Hong Kong, and London. The demo day for the finalists, and the award for the winner, will be in Vizag in October.
> 
> The state government has also allocated US$75 million for a fintech fund, and is looking for corporate and institutional partners to expand it as well as help with its deployment. The plan is to have a fintech accelerator in Vizag, which will serve as a gateway for startups to become eligible for the fund.
> 
> In an informal chat with Tech in Asia at the Mumbai event, Chowdary made no secret of his hope that recent protectionist moves and visa curbs in the West would prompt Indian techies to return home – provided India can create a conducive environment for them to work, innovate, and do business.
> Chowdary said the Andhra Pradesh government as well as banks and insurance companies in the state are developing a “use case library” for fintech startups to target. One idea is to launch “AP bitcoins” for transactions like property registrations.
> 
> The government has also signed MoUs with five global companies to set up academies in fintech domains like analytics, security, and blockchain. The MoU with Marvelstone to set up Lattice80 in Vizag’s Fintech Valley is a continuation of this build-up.
> 
> With Singapore as our base, we hope to reach out to new markets for fintech startups.
> 
> “In November last year, we set up Lattice80 in Singapore to support the government’s smart nation vision. Now, we are happy to be part of the new Vizag-MAS (Monetary Authority of Singapore) partnership to support Fintech Valley Vizag. The goal is to bring together industry, academia, and investors to build the fintech ecosystem,” says Marvelstone Group CEO Gina Heng on the MoU with the government of Andhra Pradesh.
> 
> As part of the agreement, Lattice80 will train 1,000 professionals in India every year in key new technologies such as mobile payments, blockchain, and big data. The Vizag center is expected to open in the third quarter of this year.
> 
> See: 45 hot software product startups from India and their cool ideas
> 
> “With Singapore as our base, we hope to reach out to new markets for fintech startups to develop and collaborate. We are very happy to start our overseas journey in Vizag Fintech Valley,” says Marvelstone Group managing partner Joel Ko.
> 
> Lattice80 objectives include helping fintech startups to grow, supporting corporates and financial institutions in adopting innovation, and bridging gaps between the private and public sectors.
> https://www.techinasia.com/lattice80-expands-from-singapore-to-vizag-fintech-valley



Anything similar done for GIFT?


----------



## ashok321

Here's what makes travelling by train so unsafe in India


----------



## RISING SUN

Narendra Modi’s top 10 signature infrastructure projects to power ‘New India’
Prime Minister Narendra Modi on Sunday dedicated the Chenani-Nashri road tunnel, which is India’s longest road tunnel, to the nation. However, the critics and the opposition Congress leaders were quick to point out that he had only inaugurated a project that was launched during the UPA regime. A few opposition leaders even asked when Modi would inaugurate something that has been completed by the NDA government. Apart from the apparent politics, the criticism, however, was a bit unfair as Modi government has also launched several ambitious signature projects that would change the face of the country.

Here we take a look at the top 10 infrastructure projects started by Modi government:

1. Sagarmala Project: It aims to promote port- led direct and indirect development and provide infrastructure to transport goods to and from ports quickly, efficiently and cost- effectively. The project is estimated to cost around Rs 12,00,000 crore. The government wants to implement the projects worth Rs 5,00,000 crore under the ambitious programme by May 2019.
HomeIndia news Narendra Modi’s top 10 signature infrastructure projects to power ‘New India’

Narendra Modi’s top 10 signature infrastructure projects to power ‘New India’
Modi government has launched a number of ambitious infrastructure projects in the country.
By: FE Online | New Delhi | Updated: April 3, 2017 6:16 PM
5.1K
Shares

Facebook
Twitter
Google Plus

narendra modi, modi infrastructure projects, narendra modi top 10 infrastructure projects, modi top 10 infrastructure projects, modi 10 infra projects, infra projects india, modi, sagarmala, bharatmala Prime Minister Narendra Modi at the Chenani-Nashri road tunnel. (Source: narendramodi.in)

Prime Minister Narendra Modi on Sunday dedicated the Chenani-Nashri road tunnel, which is India’s longest road tunnel, to the nation. However, the critics and the opposition Congress leaders were quick to point out that he had only inaugurated a project that was launched during the UPA regime. A few opposition leaders even asked when Modi would inaugurate something that has been completed by the NDA government. Apart from the apparent politics, the criticism, however, was a bit unfair as Modi government has also launched several ambitious signature projects that would change the face of the country.

Here we take a look at the top 10 infrastructure projects started by Modi government:

1. Sagarmala Project: It aims to promote port- led direct and indirect development and provide infrastructure to transport goods to and from ports quickly, efficiently and cost- effectively. The project is estimated to cost around Rs 12,00,000 crore. The government wants to implement the projects worth Rs 5,00,000 crore under the ambitious programme by May 2019.

2. Bharatmala Project: This is Narendra Modi’s Rs 14,000 crore project linking India’s vast west-to-east land border from Gujarat to Mizoram. It will also link to a road network in coastal states from Maharashtra to West Bengal. In a way, this road network will garland the entire country. Modi government is planning to finish the 5000-km road project in 5 years.

3. Mumbai Trans Harbour Link, Shivaji Memorial: This will be country’s longest sea bridge at 22.5 km. It will connect Mumbai’s eastern suburbs with the mainland across the harbour through a 16.5 km sea bridge and a viaduct. The project will cost around Rs18,000 crore and completed by 2019. It will connect Sewri in central-east Mumbai with Nhava Seva across the harbour. The BJP government is also building a Rs 3600 crore grand memorial of Chhatrapati Shivaji in Mumbai.

4. Arunachal Pradesh on rail map: Modi government has brought Arunachal Pradesh on the railway map of India with India’s longest rail-cum-road bridge — the 4.94-km long Bogibeel bridge over Brahmaputra. Modi government also aims for converting all meter-gauge tracks in the northeastern states to broad-gauge. In Arunachal, the Centre has started location survey to connect Tawang, Aalo, Pasighat with broad gauge railway networks.
5. Setu Bharatam project: The Rs 50,800-crore Setu Bharatam project aims to ensure highways without railway crossings by 2019 and overhaul of 1,500 British-era bridges. Under the project, 208 railway crossings will be replaced by rail over bridges (ROBs) by 2019 at an estimated cost of Rs 20,800 crore. Also, 1,500 bridges of the British era across the country will be overhauled for around Rs 30,000 crore.

6. Rashtriya Rajmarg Zila Sanjoyokta Pariyojna: This project aims to connect 100 of the 676 district headquarters in the country with world-class highways. The project entails development of 6,600 km of highways at an estimated cost of about Rs 60,000 crore.

7. Inland Waterways: Modi government has planned to develop inland waterways including rivers like Ganga, Brahmaputra and Mahanadi. The government is spending around Rs 4,000 crore for developing waterway facilities in Ganga. The government would also invest Rs 50000 crore for development of Paradip port. An additional amount of Rs 8200 crore would be used for developing a new port at Paradip.
8. Gujarat-Gorakhpur gas pipeline: Government-owned Indian Oil Corporation (IOC) is laying India’s longest LPG pipeline from Kandla coast in Gujarat to Gorakhpur in eastern Uttar Pradesh. The 1987-km pipeline will carry 3.75 million tons per year of LPG and move from Kandla to Gorakhpur via Ahmedabad, Ujjain, Bhopal, Kanpur, Allahabad, Varanasi and Lucknow.

9. Chardham-Highway Project: The Chardham Mahamarg Vikas Pariyojna, or the Chardham highway development project, is an ambitious initiative to improve connectivity to the Char Dham pilgrimage centres in the Himalayas. The project’s main objective is to develop around 900 km of national highways. These highways will be built in Uttarakhand at an approximate cost of Rs 12,000 crore.

10: Highest bridge of the world on river Chenab: The government is building the tallest bridge in the world over river Chenab at Doda (359 metre above the river). The bridge would be built at a cost of Rs 1198 crore. After construction, it will surpass the current record held by Beipan river Shuibai railway bridge (275m) in Guizhou province of China.
http://www.financialexpress.com/ind...structure-projects-to-power-new-india/613121/

Inching closer to making the International North South Transportation Corridor (INSTC) a reality — connecting India with Russia and Europe via Iran — a dry run of container movement via the green corridor (smooth customs facilitation) will be conducted during the next fortnight, marking the 70th anniversary of Indo-Russian diplomatic ties.

INSTC will substantially reduce time taken and cost for transport ofBSE 0.92 % goods between India and Eurasia once fully functional and increase economic activities between India and resource-rich Russia as well as markets of Europe.

The INSTC has moved closer to implementation after India decided to join international customs convention TIR following cabinet approval. The modalities of making INSTC functional was a discussed at a multi-stakeholder meeting on Monday, people familiar with the developments told ET.

INSTC is one of corridors that Delhi is working on as part of connectivity initiatives parallel to China’s One Belt One Road strategy. Prime Minister Narendra Modi might visit Astrakhan entry point of INSTC in Russia during his June trip to St Petersburg for International Economic Forum. India and Russia celebrates 70 years of diplomatic ties on April 13 and a series of events and visits are planned through the year.

INSTC is a land-and sea-based 7,200-km long network comprising rail, road and water routes that are aimed at reducing costs and travel time for freight transport in a bid to boost trade between Russia, Iran, Central Asia, India and Europe. The network is expected to provide faster and more efficient trade connectivity between Europe and Southeast Asia.

DMRC invites tenders for supply of 54 standard gauge coaches
The Delhi Metro Rail Corporation (DMRC) invites sealed tenders from agencies on international competitive bidding (ICB) basis for the design, manufacture, supply, testing, commissioning and extended maintenance up to five years beyond defect liability period of 54 nos. standard gauge cars for Vijayawada Metro Rail Project. The key information are as under:-

Approximate cost of work (excluding Taxes and duties): INR 7220 Million

Tender Security amount: INR 72 Million
Expected Completion period of the Work (excluding DLP and extended maintenance period of five years beyond DLP)	: 140 Weeks
Tender documents Sale dates	: From 06.04.2017 to 01.06.2017
(Between 10:00 hrs to 17:00 hrs on working days (Monday to Friday)
Cost of Tender documents	: INR 21,000/- (inclusive of 5% DVAT) or US Dollar 400 -Non-Refundable (Demand Draft /Banker’s cheque) in favour of “Delhi Metro Rail Corporation Ltd” payable at New Delhi.
Pre-bid Meeting	: 05.05.2017 at 11.00 hrs
Date & time of Submission of Tender	: 02.06.2017 upto 11:00 Hrs.
Date & time of opening of Tender	: 02.06.2017 at 11:30 Hrs.

For more details please click here.
https://www.metrorailnews.in/2017/0...tes-tenders-supply-54-standard-gauge-coaches/

China's train maker to supply coaches for Nagpur metro 
China's largest high speed train maker CRRC Corporation has acquired an order to supply coaches to nagpur Metro, the company said today. A total of 69 train coaches will be produced by state-run CRRC Dalian for subway operations in Nagpur, according to an agreement signed by the company and a local subway company. The trains are for two urban rails in the city with a total length of 38 km.

The agreement, signed on March 27, also includes a 10-year train maintenance project, stat-run Xinhua news agency said quoting the company's statement. CRRC Dalian received its first train order in May 2015, providing 112 train coaches for Kolkata metro.

With more cities planning to build urban rail systems, India has become an important potential market for Chinese train makers, the Xinhua report said. The order is expected to be completed this year, the statement said.

China has been getting orders for metro rail rakes from India but it is not successful in its campaign to market its high-speed train technology. Japan has bagged the first bullet train project to build a high speed rail line between ahmedabad and Mumbai. China is conducting a feasibility study to build a high speed railway line between Chennai and New Delhi.

India and China have worked out a number of cooperative agreements for the development of railways under which Indian Railway engineers are getting trained in China in heavy hauling. China is also cooperating with India to set up a railway university similar to the one it developed.

From K J M Varma

Beijing, Apr 2 China's largest high speed train maker CRRC Corporation has acquired an order to supply coaches to Nagpur Metro, the company said today.

A total of 69 train coaches will be produced by state-run CRRC Dalian for subway operations in Nagpur, according to an agreement signed by the company and a local subway company.

The trains are for two urban rails in the city with a total length of 38 km.

The agreement, signed on March 27, also includes a 10-year train maintenance project, stat-run Xinhua news agency said quoting the company's statement.

CRRC Dalian received its first train order in May 2015, providing 112 train coaches for Kolkata metro.

With more cities planning to build urban rail systems, India has become an important potential market for Chinese train makers, the Xinhua report said.

The order is expected to be completed this year, the statement said.

China has been getting orders for metro rail rakes from India but it is not successful in its campaign to market its high-speed train technology.

Japan has bagged the first bullet train project to build a high speed rail line between Ahmedabad and Mumbai.

China is conducting a feasibility study to build a high speed railway line between Chennai and New Delhi.

India and China have worked out a number of cooperative agreements for the development of railways under which Indian Railway engineers are getting trained in China in heavy hauling.

China is also cooperating with India to set up a railway university similar to the one it developed. 
http://www.outlookindia.com/newsscroll/chinas-train-maker-to-supply-coaches-for-nagpurmetro/1020049

Deutsche Bahn, IPRCL may form joint venture in India
Germany’s Deutsche Bahn Engineering & Consulting is in talks with Indian Port Rail Corp. Ltd (IPRCL) to from a joint venture (JV) to develop rail connectivity for Indian ports.

Minister for road transport and highways and shipping Nitin Gadkari said in October that India and Germany were working together on projects worth Rs1 trillion being implemented by IPRCL.

India has envisaged Rs8 trillion of investment until 2035 under the Sagarmala programme, which involves the construction of new ports to harness the country’s 7,517km coastline and setting up of as many as 142 cargo terminals at major ports.

“Indian ports have enough funds. The idea is to set up a JV with Deutsche Bahn Engineering & Consulting for setting up railway port connectivity projects. This will be a PSU (public sector unit) to PSU arrangement. Deutsche Bahn will bring in the latest technology,” said a person aware of the JV plans, requesting anonymity.

IPRCL and Deutsche Bahn signed a memorandum of understanding (MoU) on modernization of rail port connectivity and port rail facilities of Indian ports during the Maritime India Summit last year.

“Basically in railways there is always a lot of scope. So this particular German government company and they have signed an MoU for mutual cooperation...Now, as far as I believe, they have had a few rounds of discussions regarding where there could be synergies between the two,” shipping secretary Rajive Kumar said.

“This will improve the port hinterland connections to the railway network of Indian Railways. The MoU foresees comprehensive cooperation for designing the connection projects, drawing up the operations plan, and carrying out the engineering design and project management through to delivery to the port authority,” a spokesperson for Deutsche Bahn said, adding that negotiations are still in progress with IPRCL.

Queries emailed to IPRCL remained unanswered.

India will invest as much as Rs3.9 trillion for creating and upgrading infrastructure in the next fiscal year. Of this, the government has made an allocation of Rs2.4 trillion for roads, railways and ports in 2017-18. Projects worth Rs1 trillion are in various stages of implementation under the Sagarmala programme.

“The Budget has also made a proposal to enhance coastal connectivity through construction of 2,000 km of roads. Such projects over the medium term would provide construction opportunities of over Rs20,000 crore,” rating company ICRA Ltd wrote in a 3 March report. IPRCL was set up by the ministry of shipping for better cargo handling and to reduce the cost of logistics. Deutsche Bahn has been active in India, providing consultancy services to Dedicated Freight Corridor Corp. of India Ltd for the new freight transport line between Sahnewal and Pikhani that is part of the Eastern Corridor.

India has firmed up the contours of its ambitious multi-modal programme to reduce logistics costs and make the economy competitive. The strategy involves a reset of India’s logistics sector from a “point-to-point” model to a “hub-and-spoke” model and involves railways, highways, inland waterways and airports to put in place an effective transportation grid. India loses $6.6 billion every year in transportation delays for freight, says a comparison study of the survey data for the calendar years 2008-09, 2011-12 and 2014-15 by the Indian Institute of Management (IIM), Calcutta. These delays cost $14 billion per year on account of fuel consumption. 
http://www.livemint.com/Companies/u...hn-IPRCL-may-form-joint-venture-in-India.html

Indian Railway solar mission gathers steam; roof top plant in Patiala

Read more at:
http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...ofinterest&utm_medium=text&utm_campaign=cppst

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RISING SUN

In energy starved Indian villages, solar mini-grids light the way
A dusty plastic sheet covers a large diesel generator in a corner of a petrol station in Atrauli, a village in Uttar Pradesh, a modest but telling sign of progress.

The gas station used to shut at 7pm every day because the lights would often go off, and there was no way to know when they would come back on, said Sudhakar Singh, the manager. “The main power supply was very irregular, and operating the generator was expensive, so we could not afford to stay open beyond 7pm,” Singh told the Thomson Reuters Foundation, as motorbikes and trucks lined up for petrol and diesel.

Last year, the pump got a connection to a solar mini-grid, a local power network not connected to the national grid, which guarantees six hours of electricity every day. The pump has since stayed open all night. “Now, our expenses are lower and we earn more because we can stay open all night. We have not used the generator once since we got the ... connection,” said Singh.

Power paradox

Atrauli’s electricity revolution is a symbol of the energy paradox dogging India, one of the world’s fastest growing economies, where power cuts are rampant and per capita electricity consumption is about a third the global average.

Fast-dropping costs for solar power, combined with plenty of sun and a huge need for electricity in a country where about 300 million people—a quarter of the population—are still without it means solar energy has huge potential in India.

Despite Prime Minister Narendra Modi’s pledge to supply power to every citizen by 2019 and a surge in solar production, reaching remote villages remains a challenge, with distribution losses as high as 30% on antiquated lines, low tariffs and limited use.

Most of those without electricity live in the 99% of villages the government deems to be electrified because at least 10% of households and public places have electricity. But at least half the electrified households do not get at least six hours of electricity a day.

“While the grid has expanded and we generate enough power, distribution companies are not in a position to take that power, and are not interested in going into rural areas,” said Aruna Kumarankandath at the Centre for Science and Environment. “When the supply is so unreliable, people use it sparingly, making it an unattractive proposition to invest in,” said Kumarankandath, a renewable energy researcher.

Lights, fans, action

The situation is particularly dire in Uttar Pradesh, India’s most populous state where only 37% of households are electrified, compared with 67% nationwide.

Help has come from private mini-grids like the one in Atrauli operated by OMC Power, a company with 67 grids in the state. Renewable energy is key to India’s electrification plan, and mini-grids with a capacity of 10 to 500 kilowatts (KW) are playing an increasingly important role.

“Mini-grids use the potential of untapped renewable energy and manage demand efficiently by generating power at the source of consumption,” said Kumarankandath.

A base home package from OMC Power costs Rs110 a month and comes with a switchboard with an LED bulb and a socket for charging a mobile phone. Additional lights, fans and even a television can be added.

A 50 KW solar grid with battery storage and a distribution reach of 5km can power small businesses, schools, two telecom towers and over 500 homes, said Sarraju N. Rao, chief technology officer at OMC Power. “There is enough demand in rural areas. If the supply is reliable and good, people are willing to pay more,” he said.

Local jobs

Uttar Pradesh is the only state with a policy for mini-grids. It aims to power nearly 20 million households, about a tenth of its population. The state offers a 30% subsidy for these grids, which may also be powered by wind, biomass or water, and must guarantee at least eight hours of electricity to homes, and six hours for commercial needs.

Importantly, the policy offers exit options when the areas have adequate grid supply: either the distribution company can receive energy from the mini-grids at an agreed tariff, or the project may be transferred to the distribution company.

India’s ministry for renewable energy released a national draft policy for mini- and micro-grids last June.

It aims to deploy at least 10,000 renewable energy projects in the next five years in “unserved and underserved parts of the country”, with an average capacity of 50 KW per project.

The ambitious targets come at a time when renewable energy is at a turning point in India, as generating electricity from renewables costs nearly the same as from conventional sources.

Coal still provides the lion’s share of energy, but as a signatory to the Paris Agreement on climate change, India is committed to ensuring at least 40% of its electricity will come from non-fossil-fuel sources by 2030.

A 10-year blueprint predicts 57% of India’s electricity capacity will come from non-fossil sources by 2027. Solar energy is a particular focus and will contribute 100 gigawatts (GW) of the renewable energy capacity target of 175 GW by 2022.

“Renewable energy-based mini-grids will boost small businesses, create local jobs and build economies. This will improve living standards in villages,” said Kumarankandath. “That in turn will ensure women’s empowerment, better health and education. There cannot be a better development agenda for the country,” she said.

In Atrauli, OMC’s mini-grid is just off the main road, next to the telecom tower it also helps to power. OMC has 280 customers in Atrauli, 60% of them commercial, Rao said.

One of OMC’s first customers in the village was Anita, a widowed mother of two, who didn’t have an electricity connection and used kerosene lamps for lighting in her shack.

From one base package of a single light, Anita now has three lights, one each in her room, her son’s room and the kitchen. “Earlier, the children would have to go search for a light to study by. But now they study at home, and I can do housework even at night,” she said. “I would like to add a fan next.” Thomson Reuters Foundation
http://www.livemint.com/Industry/vg...Indian-villages-solar-minigrids-light-th.html

India adds record 5,400MW wind power in 2016-17
India added a record 5,400 megawatts (MW) of wind power in 2016-17, exceeding its 4,000MW target.

“This year’s achievement surpassed the previous higher capacity addition of 3,423MW achieved in the previous year,” the ministry of new renewable energy said a statement on Sunday.

Of about 50,018MW of installed renewable power across the country, over 55% is wind power.

In India, which is the biggest greenhouse gas emitter after the US and China, renewable energy currently accounts for about 16% of the total installed capacity of 315,426MW.

During 2016-17, the leading states in the wind power capacity addition were Andhra Pradesh at 2,190MW, followed by Gujarat at 1,275MW and Karnataka at 882MW.

In addition, Madhya Pradesh, Rajasthan, Tamil Nadu, Maharashtra, Telangana and Kerala reported 357MW, 288MW, 262MW, 118MW, 23MW and 8MW wind power capacity addition respectively during the same period.

At the Paris Climate Summit in December, India promised to achieve 175GW of renewable energy capacity by 2022. This includes 60GW from wind power, 100GW from solar power, 10GW from biomass and 5GW from small hydro projects.

It also promised to achieve 40% of its electricity generation capacity from non-fossil fuel based energy resources by 2030.

In the last couple of years, India has not only seen record low tariffs for solar power but wind power too has seen a significant drop in tariffs. In February, solar power tariffs hit a record low of Rs2.97 per kilowatt hour (kWh)and wind power tariff reached Rs3.46 kWh.

Even though wind leads India’s renewable power sector, it has huge growth potential. According to government estimates, the onshore wind power potential alone is about 302GW. But there are several problems plaguing the sector.

For instance, the government has been concerned about squatters blocking good wind potential sites, inordinate delays in signing of power purchase agreements, timely payments and distribution firms shying away from procuring electricity generated from wind energy projects. In January, the ministry held a meeting with the states to sort out these issues.

The ministry has also taken several other policy initiatives, including introducing bidding in the wind energy sector and drafting a wind-solar hybrid policy.

It has also come out with a ‘National Offshore Wind Energy Policy’, aiming to harness wind power along India’s 7,600 km coastline. Preliminary estimates show the Gujarat coastline has the potential to generate around 106,000MW of offshore wind energy and Tamil Nadu about 60,000MW.
http://www.livemint.com/Industry/MR...-adds-record-5400MW-wind-power-in-201617.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RISING SUN

India forth from top in Asia: manufacturing PMI
http://www.livemint.com/Money/72oep...turing-PMI-India-fourth-from-top-in-Asia.html

It's supports the recovery from Demonetization impact in very short time.

Historic day as Malaysia and India inks pacts worth RM 158.68 bil
http://www.thestar.com.my/news/nati...alaysia-and-india-ink-pacts-worth-rm15868bil/
That's 36 billion US dollars. In this 32.13 billion dollars are to be implemented in Malaysia via investment. Biggest investment from Indian side will be 22.78 billion dollars of project for a multirole maritime integrated city.

In Indian currency it's equal to 2.45 lakh crores.
http://m.timesofindia.com/india/ind...h-rs-2-45-lakh-crore/articleshow/57999570.cms

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/849133468202090496

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Soumitra

India’s premier government-sponsored think tank, NITI Aayog, has come up with a new policy that aims to change the face of India’s public transport with a combination of electric vehicles, as well as upcoming technology such as the Hyperloop and SkyTrans. Here are the key ideas from this new plan:

*One: Only Electric Vehicles for Public Transport.*

Under the new policy, Rohtang in Himachal Pradesh had already begun tests for using only electric vehicles for public transport.

Five cities, namely Bengaluru and Mysuru in Karnataka, Amaravati, Kakinada and Visakhapatnam in Andhra Pradesh, have been selected for the implementation of the new policy. However, only one or two of them may be selected in the final round.

Ride-sharing aggregators like Ola and Uber have also reportedly agreed to this plan. When the government finally puts it in motion, they have to agree to ply only electric cars.

Among the cities being considered, Amaravati and Mysuru may be best suited for the proposal. Amaravati, a completely new city being built in the vicinity of Vijayawada, can be a city with electric public transport vehicles right from the start. Mysuru, on the other hand, is a relatively traffic-free city that has a reasonably well-implemented Intelligent Transit System for vehicle tracking.

Electric buses may not be able to cope with the congestion in larger cities such as Bengaluru and Delhi, and need to be first introduced in cities with lesser traffic.

The Bangalore Metropolitan Transport Corporation (BMTC) had conducted trial runs of a completely electric bus that was imported from China in 2014. However, when the corporation proposed to procure 150 such buses recently at an estimated cost of Rs 2.7 crore per bus, it attracted a lot of criticism.

_*Also Read*_: Piyush Goyal’s Push For Electric Vehicles Can Transform Public Transport In India

*Two: Sunset Policy for Diesel vehicles.*

An official of the think tank said that while the government was keen on promoting electric vehicles, it was also considering a ‘sunset’ policy wherein a deadline would be given for completely phasing out diesel vehicles.

While this phasing out sounds good, there is no word on phasing out buses running on Compressed Natural Gas (CNG). The National Capital Region of Delhi, Gurgaon, Noida, Faridabad, and Ghaziabad exclusively use CNG buses following a Supreme Court order.

Cities like Mumbai, Pune and Ahmedabad are also prominent users of CNG buses, though in these cities the fleet is a mix of diesel and CNG buses. The Brihanmumbai Electricity Supply and Transport (BEST) undertaking in Mumbai is set to get a batch of diesel-electric hybrid buses from Tata Motors. Along with that, it plans to retrofit existing diesel buses with a lithium-battery powered engine.

Is this the end of diesel vehicles? One can hope that day is not far off.

_*Also Read: *_How Indian Cities Can Shift From Diesel To Electric Buses

*Three: Say hello to SkyTran!*

Apart from this, the government and NITI Aayog are studying a proposal sent by US-based SkyTran. The SkyTran system, a patented personal rapid transit system built on the principle of Magnetic Levitation (Maglev), is currently under construction in Israel.

It can allow speeds of upto 150 miles per hour. The company has agreed to build a 2-kilometre-long test track in Gurgaon at a cost of Rs 100 crore per km and finance it on its own.

The government’s idea of looking at both Hyperloop and SkyTran is quite interesting. While the former (Hyperloop) can only be tried out over longer distances such as between two cities, the latter can be done over smaller distances, such as within cities. Gurgaon is also where the National Highways Authority of India (NHAI) is building the Metrino Pod Transit System.

However, what the government can instead focus on is, getting individual companies to invest in India as a manufacturing hub. This would also result in an inadvertent push towards research and development in the field of magnetic transport in India, which is certainly going to impact transport in the long term.

_*Also Read*_: Mumbai To Pune In 30 Minutes: Here’s How The Hyperloop Promises That

*Big Boost To Electric Vehicles (EV)? Certainly!*

While the Hyperloop and Personal Rapid Transit (PRT) systems sound great, what really stands out is the plan to push for an *exclusively electric public transport network.*

Electric vehicles, although more expensive (usually three to four times the cost of an equivalent diesel-based variant), have lower maintenance costs.

Over the long run, their reduced cost of maintenance will certainly negate the initial investment capital required. It is known that power generated at source is cheaper and more eco-friendly than power generated in a vehicle. It is this principle that is the driving force towards both electric vehicles on the road as well as electric railway systems.

The one crucial factor that might hamper large-scale adoption of EVs in the public transport sector is the high investment. While the government’s Faster Adoption and Manufacturing of (Hybrid &) Electric Vehicles in India (FAME) scheme is working towards subsidising EVs, the government can try tie-ups with the private sector.

The recent government announcement on setting up dedicated lanes for electric trucks with an overhead power supply cable may not be as feasible as expected. While it would certainly get more people to invest into electric vehicles, and can slowly be extended to buses and other sectors as well, it would pose a lot of problems due to non standard sizes of vehicles. What can instead be done is to invest in charging systems based on Electromagnetic Induction, which although still being developed, will enable ‘on-the-fly’ without the need for cables.

The government seems to partially be on the right track for a better and more comfortable commute over the next few years.

It still needs to attract both foreign and domestic investment in far greater numbers and at the same time start pushing for more higher education and research in the field of electricity generation, storage, and transmission along magnetic levitation if we are to someday brag about our transport system’s prowess.

Perhaps, this would be the right time to reconsider the offer made by Softbank’s CEO Masayoshi Son who said he’d gift a million electric vehicles to drivers of Ola Cabs, except this time, it’s for buses.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Railways
05-April, 2017 17:36 IST
*Indian Railways Organization for Alternate Fuel signs Agreement with BHEL for constructing a 2 MW Roof Top Power Plant *

Ministry of Railways under the guidance of Shri Suresh Prabhakar Prabhu, has taken yet another leap in fulfilling its commitment to better environment, when a landmark contract agreement was signed between Indian Railways Organization for Alternate Fuel (IROAF) of Indian Railways and Bharat Heavy Electricals Limited (BHEL) for constructing a 2 MW roof top power plant at a record low cost of Rs 3.58 Crores per MWp (Megawatt peak) under Government of India's Incentive Scheme. The plant will be commissioned within next 10 months. It will be set up at Diesel-Loco Modernisation Works, Patiala formerly Diesel Component Works, Patiala.








This is the first project to be covered under Achievement Linked Incentive / Award Scheme of Ministry of New and Renewable Energy (MNRE) for Government buildings.


***

Ministry of Railways
05-April, 2017 15:31 IST
*Measure to increase Railway Revenue *

Railways need increased revenue in 2017-18 not only to meet higher revenue expenditure assessed in Budget Estimates 2017-18 but also to have surplus so as to supplement Railways’ capital expenditure from internal resources.


Accordingly, a 9.8% increase in Gross Traffic Receipts of Railways has been targeted in Budget Estimates 2017-18.


In order to increase the revenue earnings in freight transportation and to improve the efficiency of freight traffic specially for non-conventional traffic in high capacity and special purpose wagons, following schemes have been introduced for procurement of rakes for freight transportation by inviting private investment through partnerships:


· Liberalized Wagon Investment Scheme: So far, out of 68 rakes for which approval for procurement has been accorded to various customers, 32 rakes have been procured/inducted and are running in the system.

· Wagon Leasing Scheme: Two Companies have been registered under the scheme as Wagon Leasing Companies who have procured 12 rakes of BLC wagons and 1 BTAP rake. Approval for 4 new BLC, 1 BTAP and 6 BFNS (22.9t axle load) rakes have been accorded.

· Special Freight Train Operators Scheme: So far, 3 rakes of BRNA wagons have been inducted and approval for procurement of 3 rakes of BFNS (22.9t axle load) has been given.

·  Automobile Freight Train Operators (AFTO) Scheme: License has been given to two companies to work as AFTO and they have procured 9 rakes till date.


Further, to facilitate rapid development of a network of freight terminals with private investment, to provide efficient and cost effective logistic services with warehousing solution to end users, a scheme namely Private Freight Terminal (PFT) has been introduced. So far, 94 proposals have been received under the scheme out of which 47 terminals have been notified and are functional.


Regular interactions are held with stakeholders of the main bulk commodities carried by the Railways so as to meet the requirement of the industry.


The Government has initiated various freight rationalization measures to increase freight revenue. Some of these steps are as under:-


(i) Withdrawal of Port Congestion Charge from 13.04.2016.

(ii) Extension of Automatic Freight Rebate scheme for traffic loaded in empty flow direction upto 31.03.2018.

(iii) Withdrawal of dual freight policy for iron ore w.e.f. 10.05.2016.

(iv) Re-introduction of short lead concession and reduction of minimum distance for charge from 125 km to 100 km w.e.f. 15.07.2016.

(v) Rationalisation of Coal Traffic has been done with reduction in freight for long lead power houses w.e.f. 22.08.2016.

(vi) BCN group permitted for two point booking and mini rake w.e.f. 15.03.2016.

(vii) Distance for mini rake increased from 400 km to 600 km w.e.f. 15.03.2016.

(viii) A liberalized policy with delegation of power to Zonal Railways introduced for two point booking of covered wagons in which any two stations within a distance of 200 km in busy season and 400 km in lean season have been permitted for two point booking w.e.f. 22.07.2016.

(ix) Rationalisation of Merry-Go-Round (MGR) system w.e.f. 01.04.2016, which has led to reduction in freight rate to the extent of 80%.

(x) Proliferation of Roll-on Roll-off (RORO) service launch on East Central Railway from 25.05.2016 and subsequently on other Zonal Railways.

(xi) Permission to notify Group I and Group II station/goods sheds as CRTs for lift on-lift off operations w.e.f. 12.07.2016.

(xii) Charging of commodities for transportation by containers has been liberalized. 43 additional commodities de-notified for charging at FAK rates w.e.f. 02.09.2016.

(xiii) Guidelines for Station to Station Rate policy issued on 29.09.2016.

(xiv) Class of various commodities have been rationalized and new commodities have been added in Goods Tariff.

(xv) Instruction for movement of HSD Oil in BTPN rates from Numaligarh refinery siding (NRSR) to Parbatipur, Bangladesh has been issued w.e.f. 13.03.2016.

(xvi) The system of transportation to Bangladesh through ‘Dump’ and ‘load adjustment’ has been discontinued.

(xvii) Withdrawal of levy of congestion charge for stone traffic transported from Eastern Railway to Bangladesh via Darsana/Benapole.

(xviii) Weighment of Standard Bagged consignment policy has been rationalized.

(xix) Discount on loading of bagged consignment in open and flat wagons w.e.f. 24.10.2016.

(xx) Policy on Long Term Contracts with key freight customers launched.

(xxi) Besides following measures are being planned for 2017-18:

a) New delivery models like – Running of double stack dwarf container under-wire.

b) Expansion of freight basket.


Evaluation of various alternatives relating to rationalization of freight structure is an on-going process.



This Press Release is based on the information given by the Minister of State for Railways Shri Rajen Gohain in a written reply to a question in Lok Sabha on 05.04.2017 (Wednesday).

****


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Heavy Industries & Public Enterprises
05-April, 2017 15:43 IST
*Evaluation of Performance of CPSUs *

Evaluation of the performance of Central Public Sector Enterprises (CPSEs), against targets fixed in their respective Memorandum of Understanding for a financial year is done after the end of the financial year.



The details of the evaluation of the achievements of CPSEs for the last three years is enclosed at Annexure A.



Central Public Sector Enterprises (CPSEs) function under the administrative control of various Ministries/Departments and all matters relating to revival/ restructuring/closure of CPSEs are dealt by the concerned administrative Ministries/ Departments. Department of Public Enterprises (DPE), as a nodal department, has issued guidelines on 29.10.2015 for “Streamlining the mechanism for revival and restructuring of sick/ incipient sick and weak Central Public Sector Enterprises (CPSEs)”. As per the guidelines, the responsibility for addressing the sickness of Central Public Sector Enterprises (CPSEs) lies with the concerned administrative Ministries/Departments. The administrative Ministries/ Departments monitor the sickness of CPSEs and identify the sick/incipient sick/weak CPSEs functioning under their control based on the performance and take timely redressal measures. The concerned administrative Ministries/ Departments formulate revival/ restructuring plans for such CPSEs on a case-to-case basis and after obtaining the approval of competent authority implement the plan.



*Annexure A
Sl. No.
Name of CPSE*

*2013-14
2014-15
2015-16*

1
AIR INDIA CHARTERS LTD.
-
Very Good
Very Good

2
AIR INDIA LTD
-
Good
Very Good

3
Airports Authority of India
Very Good
Very Good
Excellent

4
Andrew Yule & Co Ltd
Very Good
Very Good
Good

5
Antrix Corporation Ltd 
Good
Very Good
Very Good

6
Artificial Limbs Manufacturing Corpn of India Limited
Excellent
Excellent
Excellent

7
Assam Ashok Hotel Corporation Ltd.
Fair
Poor
-

8
Balmer Lawrie & Co. Ltd.
Excellent
Very Good
Very Good

9
BEL Optronic Devices Ltd.
Very Good
Good
Very Good

10
BENGAL CHEMICAL & PHARMA LTD
-
Good
Excellent

11
Bharat Bhari Udyog Nigam Ltd.
Very Good
Good
-

12
BHARAT BROADBAND NIGAM LTD
-
Good
Good

13
Bharat Coking Coal Limited
Excellent
Very Good
Very Good

14
Bharat Dynamics Ltd.
Excellent
Excellent
Excellent

15
Bharat Earth Movers Limited
Good
Good
Good

16
Bharat Electronics Limited
Excellent
Excellent
Excellent

17
Bharat Heavy Electricals Ltd.
Good
Good
Good

18
Bharat Immunological & Biological Ltd
Good
Fair
Good

19
Bharat Petro Resources Ltd.
Excellent
Excellent
Excellent

20
Bharat Petroleum Corporation Ltd.
Excellent
Excellent
Excellent

21
Bharat Pumps & Compressors Ltd.
Fair
-
NS/NE

22
Bharat Sanchar Nigam Ltd
Fair
Fair
Good

23
Bharat Wagon & Engineering Co. Ltd.
-
Poor
Fair

24
Bharitya Nabhikiya Vidyut Nigam Ltd
Very Good
Very Good
Good

25
Bhartiya Rail Bijlee Company Ltd.
Very Good
Good
Good

26
BHEL -EML
-
Fair
Fair

27
Biecco Lawrie Ltd.
Poor
-
NS/NE

28
BIOTECHNOLOGY INDUSTRY RESEARCH ASSIS. CONCIL
-
Excellent
Excellent

29
Bisra Stone Lime Co. Ltd.
Fair
-
-

30
Brahmaputra Valley Fertilizers Corp Ltd,
Good
Poor
Good

31
Brahmputra Crackers and Polymers Ltd.
Fair
Very Good
Good

32
Braithwaite & Co Ltd.
Very Good
Fair
Good

33
Braithwaite Burn and Jessop Construction Company (BBJ) Ltd.
Very Good
Good
Good

34
Bridge & Roof Co. (I) Ltd.
Good
Good
Very Good

35
BRITISH INDIA CORPN
Poor
-
-

36
Broadcast Engineering Consultants India Limited
Fair
-
NS/NE

37
BURN STANDARD CO
Fair
Fair
NS/NE

38
Cement Corporation of India
Fair
Very Good
Good

39
Central Coalfields Ltd
Excellent
Excellent
Excellent

40
Central Cottage Industries Corp. of India Ltd
Good
Good

Very Good

41

Central Electronics Limited

Very Good

Very Good

Very Good

42

Central Mine Planning & Design Institute

Excellent

Excellent

Excellent

43

Central Railside Warehousing Compny Ltd.

Very Good

Good

Good

44

Central Warehousing Corporation Ltd

Excellent

Very Good

Excellent

45

Certification Engineers |India Ltd.

Good

Excellent

Excellent

46

Chennai Petroleum Corporation Ltd.

Very Good

Excellent

Very Good

47

Coal India Limited

Excellent

Excellent

Very Good

48

Cochin Shipyard Limited

Excellent

Excellent

Excellent

49

CONCOR AIR LTD

-

Very Good

Very Good

50

Container Corporation of India Ltd (CONCOR)

Excellent

Excellent

Very Good

51

Cotton Corporation of India Ltd.

Very Good

Very Good

Very Good

52

CREDA-HPCL BIOFUELS LTD.

-

Good

NS/NE

53

Dedicated Freight Corridor Corporation of India

Very Good

Very Good

Excellent

54

Donyi Polo Ashok Hotel Ltd.

Very Good

Fair

NS/NE

55

Dredging Corporation of India Ltd.

Excellent

Good

Very Good

56

Eastern Coal field Ltd.

Excellent

Excellent

Very Good

57

Educational Consultants India Ltd.

Excellent

Good

Excellent

58

Electronics Corp. Of India Ltd.

Very Good

Good

Good

59

Engineering Projects (India) Ltd.

Very Good

Very Good

Very Good

60

Engineers India Ltd,

Good

Very Good

Very Good

61

Ennore Port Ltd. (Kamarajar Port Ltd.)

Excellent

Excellent

Excellent

62

Export Credit Guarantee Corp. Ltd

Excellent

Very Good

Very Good

63

FCI Aravali Gypsum & Minerals (I) Ltd

Excellent

Excellent

Good

64

Fertilizers and Chemicals (T) Ltd.

Good

Poor

Fair

65

Fresh & Healthy Enterprises Ltd.

Fair

Good

Good

66

FSNL

Excellent

Excellent

Excellent

67

Food Corporation of India

Good

Very Good

-

68

GAIL (I) Limited

Excellent

Very Good

Very Good

69

Gail Gas Ltd.

Very Good

Very Good

Very Good

70

Garden Reach Shipbuilders &Eng. Ltd.

Excellent

Good

Very Good

71

Goa Shipyard Ltd.

Good

Very Good

Excellent

72

Handicrafts & Handlooms Export Corpn.

Very Good

Very Good

Good

73

Heavy Engineering Corporation Ltd.

Fair

Fair

Fair

74

HIGH SPEED RAIL CORP. OF INDIA LTD.

-

Excellent

Good

75

Hindustan Aeronautics Ltd.

Excellent

Excellent

Excellent

76

Hindustan Antibiotics Ltd.

Poor

Fair

NS/NE

77

Hindustan Cables Ltd

Poor

Poor

-

78

Hindustan Copper Ltd.

Very Good

Good

Very Good

79

Hindustan Fluorocarbons Ltd.

Fair

Fair

Good

80

Hindustan Insecticides Ltd.

Very Good

Good

Good

81

Hindustan Newsprint Limited

Fair

Fair

NS/NE

82

Hindustan Organic Chemicals Ltd.

Fair

Poor

Fair

83

Hindustan Paper Corporation Ltd

Fair

-

NS/NE

84

Hindustan Petroleum Corp. Ltd.

Excellent

Excellent

Excellent

85

HINDUSTAN PHOTO FILMS MFG CO

Poor

-

-

86

Hindustan Prefab Ltd.

Fair

Excellent

Very Good

87

Hindustan Salts Ltd.

Fair

Fair

Fair

88

Hindustan Shipyard Limited

Good

Good

Good

89

Hindustan Steelworks Construction Ltd.

Excellent

Excellent

NS/NE

90

HLL BIOTECH LTD.

-

Very Good

Very Good

91

HLL Lifecare Ltd.

Excellent

Excellent

Very Good

92

HMT BEARING LTD

Good

Good

-

93

HMT International Ltd.

Fair

Good

Good

94

HMT Ltd.

Fair

Fair

Fair

95

HMT Machine Tools Ltd.

Fair

Fair

Fair

96

HMT Watches Ltd.

Good

-

-

97

Hoogly Printing Co. Ltd.

Fair

Good

Good

98

Housing & Urban Development Corporation Ltd (HUDCO)

Excellent

Excellent

Excellent

99

HPCL Biofuel Ltd.

Fair

Good

Good

100

HSCC (India) Ltd

Excellent

Very Good

Excellent

101

India Trade Promotion Organization (ITPO)

Excellent

Excellent

Very Good

102

Indian Medicines Pharmaceuticals Corporation Ltd,

Fair

-

NS/NE

103

Indian Oil Corporation Ltd.

Excellent

Excellent

Excellent

104

Indian Railway Catering & Tourism Corpn Ltd

Excellent

Excellent

Excellent

105

Indian Railway Finance Corporation Ltd,

Excellent

Excellent

Excellent

106

INDIAN Railway STATION DEV. CORP. LTD

-

Fair

Good

107

Indian Rare Earth Ltd.

Good

Good

Good

108

Indian Renewable Energy Dev. Agency (IREDA)

Excellent

Excellent

Very Good

109

Indian Tourism Development Corp. (ITDC)

Good

Good

Good

110

Instrumentation Ltd.

Poor

Fair

fair

111

INTELLIGENT COMMUNICATION SYSTEM INDIA LTD

Good

-

-

112

Ircon Infrastructure & Services Ltd.

-

Very Good

Excellent

113

IRCON International Ltd.

Very Good

Very Good

Very Good

114

ITI Ltd.

Good

Very Good

Good

115

Jute Corporation of India Ltd.

Excellent

Very Good

Very Good

116

Kanti Bijlee Utpadan Nigam Ltd.

Good

Excellent

Good

117

Karnataka Antibiotics & Pharmaceuticals Ltd.

Good

Very Good

Very Good

118

Karnatka Trade Promotion Organisation

Very Good

Excellent

Very Good

119

KIOCL Ltd.

Very Good

Fair

Fair

120

Konkan Railway Corporation Ltd.

Very Good

Very Good

Excellent

121

Madhya Pradesh Ashok Hotel Ltd.

Good

Fair

NS/NE

122

Madras Fertilizers Ltd.

Good

Fair

Fair

123

Mahanadi Coalfield Ltd.

Very Good

Excellent

Very Good

124

Mahanagar Telephone Mauritius Ltd.

Excellent

Excellent

Very Good

125

Mahanagar Telephone Nigam Ltd. (MTNL)

Very Good

Good

Good

126

Mangalore Refinery & Petrochemicals Ltd.

Very Good

Very Good

Excellent

127

Manganese Ore (I) Ltd.

Excellent

Excellent

Good

128

Mazagoan Dock Ltd.

Excellent

Excellent

Excellent

129

MECON Ltd.

Fair

Good

Good

130

Mineral Exploration Corporation Ltd.

Excellent

Excellent

Very Good

131

Mishra Dhatu Nigam Ltd.

Excellent

Excellent

Excellent

132

MMTC Ltd.

Very Good

Very Good

Very Good

133

MSTC Ltd.

Very Good

Excellent

Very Good

134

Mumbai Rail Vikas Nigam

Very Good

Excellent

Excellent

135

National Aluminum Co. Limited

Very Good

Excellent

Excellent

136

National BC Fin. & Development Corpn.

Excellent

Excellent

Excellent

137

National Building Construction Corpn Ltd,

Excellent

Excellent

Excellent

138

National Fertilizers Ltd.

Very Good

Very Good

Very Good

139

National Film Development Corp. Ltd

Very Good

Good

Excellent

140

National Handicapped Finance & Development Corporation

Excellent

Excellent

Excellent

141

National Handloom Dev. Corp.

Excellent

Excellent

Very Good

142

National Informatics Centre Services Incorporated

Very Good

Excellent

Excellent

143

National Jute Manufacturing Corporation Ltd.

Good

Fair

Good

144

National Mineral Dev. Corp.

Excellent

Very Good

Good

145

National Minorities Finance Development Corpn

Good

Excellent

Excellent

146

National Projects Construction Corpn. Ltd.

Good

Good

Good

147

National Research Dev. Corpn.

Good

Good

Very Good

148

National Safai Karamchari’s Fin. & Dev. Corpn.

Excellent

Excellent

Excellent

149

National Schedule Caste Finance Development Corpn

Excellent

Excellent

Excellent

150

National Schedule Tribes Finance Development Corpn.

Excellent

Very Good

Very Good

151

National Seeds. Corpn. Ltd

Excellent

Very Good

Very Good

152

National Small Industries Corpn. Ltd

Excellent

Excellent

Excellent

153

National Textile Corporation Ltd.

Good

Good

Good

154

NEPA Ltd.

Good

Fair

Fair

155

Neyveli Lignite Corporation Limited

Excellent

Very Good

Very Good

156

NHDC Ltd.

Excellent

Very Good

Very Good

157

NHPC Ltd.

Good

Very Good

Very Good

158

NLC TAMILNADU POWER LTD

-

Fair

Fair

159

North Eastern Electric Power Corporation Ltd. (NEEPCO)

Good

Very Good

Good

160

North Eastern Handicraft & Handlooms Development Corporation Ltd.

Fair

Good

NS/NE

161

North Eastern Regional Agricultural Marketing Corpn. (NERAMAC)

-

NS/NE

NS/NE

162

Northern Coalfield Ltd.

Good

Very Good

Excellent

163

NTPC Electric Supply Co. Ltd.

Excellent

Good

-

164

NTPC Ltd.

Excellent

Excellent

Excellent

165

NTPC Vidyut Vyapar Nigam Ltd.

Excellent

Excellent

Excellent

166

Nuclear Power Corpn. Ltd.

Excellent

Very Good

Very Good

167

Numaligarh Refinery Ltd.

Excellent

Excellent

Excellent

168

Oil & Natural Gas Co. Ltd. (ONGC)

Excellent

Very Good

Very Good

169

ONGC Videsh Ltd.

Excellent

Excellent

Excellent

170

Pawan Hans Helicopters Ltd.

-

Very Good

Good

171

PEC Limited

Good

Good

Good

172

PFC CAPITAL ADVISORY SERVICES LTD.

-

Excellent

Good

173

PFC CONSULTING LTD.

-

Excellent

Excellent

174

PFC GREEN ENERGY LTD.

-

Very Good

Excellent

175

Pondicherry Ashok Hotel Corporation Ltd.

Fair

Good

-

176

Power Finance Corporation Ltd

Excellent

Excellent

Excellent

177

Power Grid Corpn. Of India Ltd.

Excellent

Excellent

excellent

178

Power Grid NM Transmission Ltd.

-

-

Very Good

179

Power System Operation Corporation Limited

Excellent

Excellent

Excellent

180

PRIZE PETROLIUM CORP LTD

-

Excellent

Excellent

181

Projects & Development India Ltd.

Good

Fair

Good

182

Punjab Logistics Infrastructure Ltd.

-

-

Good

183

Rail Vikas Nigam Ltd.

Excellent

Excellent

Excellent

184

Railtel Corporation of India Ltd

Excellent

Excellent

Excellent

185

RAILWAY ENERGY MANAGEMENT COMPONY LTD.

-

Excellent

Very Good

186

Rajasthan Drugs & Pharmaceuticals Ltd.

Poor

Poor

Fair

187

Rajasthan Electronics & Instrumentation Ltd.

Excellent

Excellent

Very Good

188

Ranchi Ashok Bihar Hotel Corporation Ltd.

Poor

NS/NE

NS/NE

189

Rashtirya Ispat Nagam Ltd.

Excellent

Good

Good

190

Rashtriya Chemicals & Fertilizers Ltd,

Excellent

Excellent

Very Good

191

REC Power Distribution Co. Ltd.

Excellent

Excellent

Excellent

192

Richardson & Cruddas Ltd.

Very Good

Very Good

Good

193

RITES Afrika Limited

-

Very Good

Excellent

194

RITES INFRASTUCTURE SERVISES LTD.

-

Excellent

Excellent

195

RITES Limited

Excellent

Excellent

Excellent

196

Rural Electrification Corpn. Ltd

Excellent

Excellent

Excellent

197

SAIL REFRACTORY CO. LTD.(SRCL)

Very Good

Good

Good

198

Sambar Salt Ltd.

Fair

Fair

Fair

199

Satluj Jal Vidyut Nigam Limited

Excellent

Excellent

Excellent

200

Scooters India Ltd

-

Fair

Fair

201

Security Printing and Minting Corporation of India Ltd.

Excellent

Excellent

Very Good

202

Shipping Corpn. of India Ltd.

Very Good

Very Good

Very Good

203

SIDCUL CONCOR INFRA COMPANY LTD.

-

Very Good

Good

204

Solar Energy Corporation of India Ltd.

-

-

Very Good

205

South Eastern Coalfield Ltd.

Excellent

Excellent

Very Good

206

State Farms Corporation of India Ltd.

Very Good

-

-

207

State Trading Corporation Ltd

Fair

Good

Good

208

STCL

Very Good

-

-

209

Steel Authority of India Ltd.

Excellent

Very Good

Very Good

210

TAMILNADU TELECOMMUNICATION CO. LTD.

Fair

Fair

Fair

211

Tamilnadu Trade Promotion Organisation

Very Good

Very Good

Good

212

TCIL BINA ROAD

-

Excellent

Very Good

213

Tehri Hydro Development Corpn. Ltd.

Excellent

Excellent

Very Good

214

Telecommunications Consultants India Ltd

Very Good

Very Good

Excellent

215

Tungbhadra Steel Products Ltd.

Fair

-

-

216

Uranium Corporation of India Ltd.

Good

Good

Good

217

Vignyan Industries Ltd.

Good

Fair

Fair

218

Vizag Transmission Ltd.

-

-

Excellent

219

Water & Power Consultancy Ser. (I) Ltd.

Excellent

Excellent

Excellent

220

Western Coalfield Ltd.

Excellent

Very Good

Very Good



**CPSE either not signed MoU in the year or MoU signed but not submitted its evaluation to DPE *






This information was given by Minister of State in the Ministry of Heavy Industries and Public Enterprises Shri Babul Supriyo in reply to a written question in the Rajya Sabha today.

******

Ministry of Steel
05-April, 2017 18:53 IST
*Secondary steel producers play a key role in increasing production and enhancing consumption, a contribution as important as integrated steel plants, says Shri Birender Singh *

The Minister of Steel Chaudhary Birender Singh *@ChBirenderSingh* speaking at the National Conference on Secondary Steel Producers said, “We intend to adopt the ‘Melt & Manufacture’ Model of USA for increasing steel production capacity. Worldwide, mini-mills are becoming popular and we want to establish such plants and mills in India. This is cost-effective, environment-friendly and energy efficient.” Outlining the strategic roadmap for steel industry, Shri Birender Singh said acronym PRIDE is our guiding motto, where

• P is for production and productivity,

• R is for Research & Development,

• I is for Indian-made Steel,

• D is for demand increase and

• E is for Excellence in Quality of steel.

These thrust areas are as important for secondary steel producers, as these are for integrated steel producers. Steel plants in secondary sector have many advantages like less land requirement, lower capital investment, better energy efficiency, proximity to users and less dependence on logistics. The Minster said that his ministry want to promote and encourage growth of domestic steel industry and want that Indian-made steel should be given preference in government-funded projects. The Government have decided to institute an award scheme for the Secondary Steel Sector units under various categories to recognise their contribution in nation building and award the best performers in these areas so that they can be source of inspiration for other producers. An Inter-Ministerial Task Force has been formed to explore ways of increasing steel consumption. Whether it be Housing, Urban Development or Swachh Bharat Mission, steel is integral to the sectors. Steel-intensive houses, pre-fabricated steel toilets and other units, bridges, community centres, malls, smart city infrastructure are few of the examples where steel use is being promoted, Shri Singh said. Secondary steel sector has played a critical role in growth of Indian steel industry and would continue to do so. Secondary Sector produces 58% of steel produced in India. Around 65% of steel long products come from the secondary sector, which is quite significant. There are a large number of Re-Rolling Mills, Cold Rolling Mills, Galvanising & Colour Coating units, which produce value added steel products. We are moving towards 100 % Quality Regime in Indian Steel Sector to make it internationally competitive and for safeguarding the health and safety of end-users, the minister added.

“Secondary steel players do play a key role in increasing production and enhancing consumption and your contribution is as important as integrated steel producers. That is why we have organised this National level conference to understand your issues and concerns and seek your inputs on policy-making”, the Steel Minister emphasised.

The Ministry of Steel *@SteelMinIndia* in association with National Institute of Secondary Technology (NISST) and Joint Plant committee organized one day National Conference on Secondary Steel Producers on the theme “Make in Steel for Make in India” in New Delhi today. The Minister of Urban Development, Urban Housing and Poverty Alleviation and Information & Broadcasting Shri M. Venkaiah Naidu *@ MVenkaiahNaidu* inaugurated the conference.

Inaugurating the national conference, the Minister of Urban Development *@Moud_India*, Housing and Urban Poverty Alleviation *@MoHUPA* and Information & Broadcasting *@MIB_India*, Shri M. Venkaiah Naidu said that @Moud_India and @MoHUPA welcome ideas for innovative usage of steel that will help bring down the overall costs in housing. He said, we would explore construction of steel-intensive low cost housing and modular toilets.

Speaking at the valedictory session, the Union Minister of Road Transport, Highways and Shipping *@MORTHIndia*, Shri Nitin Gadkari *@nitin_gadkari* said that crash barriers have been made mandatory for all highways. Steel consumption will definitely increase with substantial increase in length of highways and more bridges. He asked Steel Industry that they must carry out research and explore internationally for cost effective steel structures like bridges and ports. Shri Nitin Gadkari said, Steel companies can think of having JVs for making steel bridges and structures on turnkey basis with innovative designs.


The Minister of State of Consumer Affairs, Food and Public Distribution Shri C.R. Chaudhary *@crchaudharymos *and the Minister of State of Steel Shri Vishnu Deo Sai *@vishnudsai* and other dignitaries also addressed the delegates. Shri C.R. Chaudhary @crchaudharymos said in his address that we have to use energy efficient technology to match international standards and for sustainability. 


The Secretary Steel, Dr. Aruna Sharma addressing the conference said that #SecondarySteel need to play a crucial role in supplying crash barriers and other quality steel for end use.


The focus of the conference was to deliberate on the issues and concerns of the #secondarysteel sector. The delegates took part to resolve their issues concerning availability of raw materials, setting up of testing laboratories in clusters like Raipur and Bhiwadi, issues related to duty structure on import steel scrap and R&D scenario for this sector.

The Union Minister for Urban Development, Housing & Urban Poverty Alleviation and Information & Broadcasting, Shri M. Venkaiah Naidu at the inaugural session of the National Conference of Secondary Steel Producers on the theme ‘Make in Steel for Make in India’, in New Delhi on April 05, 2017. The Union Minister for Steel, Shri Chaudhary Birender Singh, the Minister of State for Steel, Shri Vishnu Deo Sai and the Secretary, Ministry of Steel, Dr. Aruna Sharma are also seen.




The Union Minister for Urban Development, Housing & Urban Poverty Alleviation and Information & Broadcasting, Shri M. Venkaiah Naidu addressing the inaugural session of the National Conference of Secondary Steel Producers on the theme ‘Make in Steel for Make in India’, in New Delhi on April 05, 2017. The Union Minister for Steel, Shri Chaudhary Birender Singh, the Minister of State for Steel, Shri Vishnu Deo Sai and the Secretary, Ministry of Steel, Dr. Aruna Sharma are also seen.




The Union Minister for Steel, Shri Chaudhary Birender Singh addressing the inaugural session of the National Conference of Secondary Steel Producers on the theme ‘Make in Steel for Make in India’, in New Delhi on April 05, 2017.





The Union Minister for Road Transport & Highways and Shipping, Shri Nitin Gadkari and the Union Minister for Steel, Shri Chaudhary Birender Singh presenting an award, at the valedictory session of the National Conference of Secondary Steel Producers on the theme ‘Make in Steel for Make in India’, in New Delhi on April 05, 2017. The Minister of State for Steel, Shri Vishnu Deo Sai is also seen.




The Union Minister for Road Transport & Highways and Shipping, Shri Nitin Gadkari addressing the valedictory session of the National Conference of Secondary Steel Producers on the theme ‘Make in Steel for Make in India’, in New Delhi on April 05, 2017. The Union Minister for Steel, Shri Chaudhary Birender Singh and the Secretary, Ministry of Steel, Dr. Aruna Sharma are also seen.





The Union Minister for Steel, Shri Chaudhary Birender Singh addressing the valedictory session of the National Conference of Secondary Steel Producers on the theme ‘Make in Steel for Make in India’, in New Delhi on April 05, 2017. The Union Minister for Road Transport & Highways and Shipping, Shri Nitin Gadkari, the Minister of State for Steel, Shri Vishnu Deo Sai and the Secretary, Ministry of Steel, Dr. Aruna Sharma are also seen.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Steel
06-April, 2017 16:51 IST
*Shri Birender Singh lauds RINL for registering impressive growth during last Financial Year 2016-17 *

RINL, Visakhapatnam Steel Plant (VSP) *@RINL_VSP* has recorded an impressive performance in all fronts of its operations and sales in the concluded financial year 2016-17. #Steel demand would grow in the coming year, said the CMD, RINL Shri Madhusudan releasing the report in #Visakhapatnam. Steel Minister Shri Birender Singh *@ChBirenderSingh* also lauded the performance shown by the RINL a PSU of the Steel Ministry *@SteelMinIndia*.


In Production, VSP achieved a growth of *11%* in Hot Metal production, *10%* in liquid Steel, *16%* in Finished Steel and *10%* in Saleable Steel production during 2016-17. Another notable achievement is production from Wire Rod Mill-2 recorded a growth of *43%.* Gross Sinter production touched 6 million ton mark, representing a growth of *5%.*


As far as Techno-economic parameters are concerned, VSP registered a growth of 28% in Blast Furnace productivity, 9% in Labour Productivity, 5% reduction in Specific Water Consumption when compared to the CPLY.


Shri P. Madhusudan, CMD RINL commended the VSP collective for the achievements and expressed confidence that in the current financial year there will be substantial growth in production including from expansion units.


Shri Madhusudan said that the #UnionBudget 2017-18 points to a favourable demand outlook for the Steel Sector and the government’s thrust on infrastructure and affordable housing would spur the demand for steel consumption in the country.


In Marketing Highlights, Despite sluggishness in infrastructure and construction sectors, RINL *turnover grew by 4% at Rs.12,781* crores against CPLY of Rs 12,281 crores. This includes exports of Rs.1048 crores during the 2016-17. All the marketing regions registered growth during the year.


RINL achieved a sales volume of 5.77 lakh tons during March’17, representing a growth of 27% and a turnover of Rs. 2205 crores, up by 44% when compared to March’16.


In tune with the government’s policy to increase the consumption of steel in rural areas, RINL increased its rural dealership from 235 to 417, representing a growth of 77%. RINL has given an impetus to Value Added steel production to cater to the growing demand of domestic steel with a view towards customized products. Another notable initiative of RINL is successful implementation of *e-tender *in both Ocean and Nepal exports in place of mutual bidding by the bidders that increased the customer base.


A Brand promotion campaign has already been launched in the country with Padma Shri Awardee Badminton Champion P.V. Sindhu *@Pvsindhu1* as its Brand Ambassador as well as Train branding on New Delhi bound Vizag Steel Samta/Swarna Jayanthi Express.

Photo: Shri P Madhusudan, CMD, RINL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RISING SUN

Wind power records set in Scotland and India
Scottish wind turbines sent more than 1.2 million megawatt hours of electricity to the National Grid in March, according to new analysis of data from WeatherEnergy by WWF Scotland.

In a news release on Monday the environmental group said that turbines produced enough electricity to meet, on average, the electrical needs of 136 percent of Scottish households, equivalent to 3.3 million homes. This represented an increase of 81 percent compared to March 2016.

"Given this March wasn't as windy as it has been in some previous years, this year's record output shows the importance of continuing (to) increase capacity by building new wind farms," Lang Banks, director of WWF Scotland, said in a statement.

"As well as helping to power our homes and businesses, wind power supports thousands of jobs and continues to play an important role in Scotland's efforts to address global climate change by avoiding millions of tonnes of carbon emissions every year."

The Scottish government says that Scotland is home to 25 percent of Europe's offshore wind resources and that, overall, renewables are Scotland's "single largest contributor to electricity generation."

Globally, the International Energy Agency has described wind energy as "developing towards a mainstream, competitive and reliable power technology."

Commenting on today's analysis, WeatherEnergy's Karen Robinson said that it was "massively impressive" how Scotland had "steadily grown its wind power output."

In other wind power news, this weekend saw India's Ministry of New and Renewable Energy state that over 5,400 megawatts (MW) of wind power capacity was added in India in 2016-17, smashing a 4,000 MW target. The state of Andhra Pradesh led the way with 2,190 MW of capacity added, with Gujarat adding 1,275 MW.
http://www.cnbc.com/2017/04/03/wind-power-records-set-in-scotland-and-india.html


----------



## RISING SUN

India’s cheapest energy sources are solar and wind
Sir, Nick Butler (“Alternative truths and some hard facts about coal”, FT.com, April 3) is behind the times when it comes to the Indian situation. He is right is that India will consume more electricity as it grows, and it will want the cheapest available source of new electricity. But that cheapest source is now solar, and to a lesser extent wind. 

Much like China, India has overbuilt its coal power fleet, which has seen capacity utilisation rates dropping to an average of 60 per cent. More than 30GW of constructed coal plants are stranded and idle, and another 12GW officially considered “under construction” lie abandoned for want of financing. In December, the Central Electricity Authority, operating under the Ministry of Power, concluded that no new coal power plants would be required in India for at least the next decade. As far as the global coal market goes, for the past two years India has imported 10 per cent less coal than the previous year. The government aims to bring imports as close to zero as possible, through a mix of boosting local production, energy efficiency and maximising renewables. Electricity from solar PV is now cheaper than electricity from new coal power plants. The most recent auctions for new wind projects saw winning rates close to that of solar, and again below those from new coal power plants. Crucially, the cost of both solar PV and wind are expected to fall further, whereas that from coal is only expected to rise. The international coal market has yet to wake up to the fact that air pollution kills 1.2m Indians every year. As public outrage over air quality grows, coal power plants will no longer be able to skimp on emission controls, adding a further significant capital and operational cost to the industry. The end is nigh for new coal plant construction in India, and with it, a peak in coal use is within sight. Good news for India and the planet alike.
https://www.ft.com/content/17fb4bf8-1947-11e7-9c35-0dd2cb31823a
Looks like someone's packets didn't receive the money, so bit of soft approach now.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RISING SUN

Indian Railways cross new milestones in Infrastructure creation during 2016-17
Indian Railways, which has embarked on the path of Infrastructure growth to meet the demands of Rail Traffic on its network took rapid strides to cross new milestones during the last fiscal 2016-17 just ended. Acting on fixed targets envisaged by Suresh Prabhakar Prabhu, Minister for Railways, IR has been able to add significant strength to its infra pertaining to various aspects during the year.
Registering the highest ever expansion of its network ever since formation, Indian Railways has added 2855 kms of new Railway line, doubling of Railway line and Guage conversion during 2016-17. Of this, a record 953 kms of new Railway line has been commissioned during the fiscal.The highpoint is that the entire metre gauge system in the North East region has been converted to Broad Gauge. In terms of Electrification of the network , the target set for the year 2016 – 17 was 2000 kms, which was surpassed by attaining the completion of 2013 kms of Electrification during the year, which yet again is the highest ever achieved by Indian Railways for any fiscal.

Aspects relating to Safety also took centre stage during 2016-17. The emphasis on elimination of Unmanned Railway Level Crossings to negate accidents was very pronounced during the fiscal, leading to elimination of 1503 Unmanned Level Crossings, the highest number for any year. 1306 Road over Bridges and Subways were completed in the last fiscal, yet another record for the year. 484 Manned Level Crossings also were eliminated by means of construction of Road over Bridges and Subways. In terms of rehabilating Bridges to strengthen and enhance their life span and Safety, 750 such identified Bridges all over IR have been rehabilitated during the year.

As against the general average of 27 freight terminals getting commissioned during a financial year, the efforts synergized to develop more number of such terminals to add teeth to the freight traffic capabilities of Indian Railways borne fruit and a record ever 45 freight terminals have been commissioned in 2016-17. The rolling stock too showed a significant jump. In tune with the enhancing needs, 4280 Passenger coaches have been manufactured in 2016-17 which is sizeable rise over the previous years number of 3978 and also the highest for any fiscal on IR. Locomotives too showed a sizeable increase in manufacture. 658 locomotives have been manufactured in 2016-17, as compared to 621 in 2015-16.

An ambitious plan has been set in motion to ensure that the infrastructure growth on Indian Railways matches the requirement in the next few years. Towards this, the momemtum set in the last two years will be carried forward with all commitment. (NSS)
www.siasat.com/news/indian-railways-cross-new-milestones-infrastructure-creation-2016-17-1167609/

Indian Railways goes green, to set up solar power plants at four stations in Delhi 
Indian Railways has decided to go green by using solar energy and reduce its electricity bill. Initially, four major railway stations in Delhi will soon reduce their carbon footprint with rooftop solar power plants with a total five MW capacity.

The power plants will be installed at New Delhi Railway Station, Hazrat Nizamuddin Railway Station, Old Delhi Railway Station and Anand Vihar Terminal Railway Station.

Earlier in November 2016, the Northern Railway had rolled out the tenders to install the solar power capacity to supplement the power consumption.

As per plan, the New Delhi Railway Station will have 1.1 MW solar capacity installed, Hazrat Nizamuddin 0.6 MW, Old Delhi 2.2 MW and Anand Vihar Terminal 1.1 MW.
"Although the entire power demand of the stations will not be fulfilled by this... solar capacity would help in supplementing the power demand," a Northern Railway official said.

According to Vivaan Solar, the solar installation company which has undertaken the project, this would be the first step towards making the railway stations self-sustainable in terms of power consumption.
"Roughly over 6,500 solar modules would be installed on the rooftop of these railway stations... We expect to complete the project by August... It would not be the entire capacity but it would definitely help in reducing the carbon footprint of the stations," Amit Bansal, Director Finance of Vivaan Solar, said.
http://www.indiatvnews.com/business...power-plants-at-four-stations-in-delhi-375704

Renewables could power 25 per cent of Indian Railways by 2025: CEEW
Indian Railways could draw up to 25 per cent of its energy needs from renewables and achieve the target of 5 Gigawatt (GW) of solar by 2025, according to a study released by the Council on Energy, Environment and Water (CEEW) on Wednesday.

The national transporter would need an investment of USD 3.6 billion to meet the 5 GW target, according to the study.

“We want Indian Railways to become a green engine of growth. Decarbonisation is extremely important for Railways. We have set up a target of electrifying the entire network of Indian Railways in next 10 years with at least 90% of track electrification in next 5 years," Union Minster for Railways Suresh Prabhu said at the launch of the CEEW study titled ‘Decarbonising the Indian Railways: Scaling Ambitions, Understanding Ground Realities’.

This also comes at a time when the national carrier plans to add 1,000 Megawatt (MW) of solar and 200 MW of wind energy out of which 36 MW already having been commissioned.

"A potential 5 GW target, provides a unique opportunity for solar developers, with an estimated 1.1 GW coming from rooftop and 3.9 GW from utility scale projects," a statement issued by CEEW said.

The Indian Railways announced its 1 GW solar target in 2015 and had achieved about 37 MW of wind and 16 MW of solar across railway operations until March 2017.

At present, the Railways has tendered close to 255 MW of rooftop solar projects, of which 80 MW had already been awarded. In addition, the national carrier is also in the process of tendering about 250 MW of land-based solar projects, of which 50 MW have been awarded.

The Indian Railways, in January, had announced its plan to save Rs 41,000 crore in its energy bill in a decade under 'Mission 41K'.

“Railways have come out with a commendable plan called Mission 41K where they are looking at a saving of INR 41,000 crore through the electrification of railway lines,"Minister of State (IC) for Power, Coal, New and Renewable Energy, and Mines Piyush Goyal said.

The Indian railways also announced the Ratnagiri Gas and Power Private Ltd (RGPPL) will be supplying 500 MW power to Indian Railways at a fixed price of Rs 5.5 per unit for a period of five years from April 1, 2017.

"I would also like to thank Railways for extending its supporting in restarting Ratnagiri plant by agreeing to purchase 500MW of generating capacity. I am glad that Indian Railways have joined the energy efficiency programme and have tied up with EESL to have 100 per cent LED lights,” Goyal added.
http://energy.economictimes.indiati...cent-of-indian-railways-by-2025-ceew/58032243

Eyeing major reforms in Indian Railways, Narendra Modi-led Cabinet approves Rail Development Authority
Eyeing big reforms in India Railways, Narendra Modi-led Union Cabinet on Wednesday approved setting up of Rail Development Authority of India (RDA). The RDA will be set up as an independent regulatory body in New Delhi. The authority will be responsible for fixing passenger fares and freight charges, among many other things. Earlier, it was reported that Niti Aayog had pitched for legislative route to ensure independence of the authority.

Besides, fixing the fare and freight and fare charges, the authority would also be responsible for ensuring quality of service, promoting competition, encouraging market development, efficient allocation of resources, protecting the interest of consumers, provide non-discriminatory open access specially on DFC and to benchmark service levels for ensuring quality, continuity and reliability of service.

As per PTI, RDA is considered to be the biggest and first-of-its-kind reform in the rail sector. The independent authority will be meant provide comfort to investors and enhance transparency and accountability. The RDA will be formed through an executive order of the government, according to the cabinet decision.

The need for a rail regulator was raised by various committees for past many years since 2001. This includes Expert Group under the Chairmanship of Rakesh Mohan in 2001, the National Transport Development Policy Committee (NTDPC) in 2014 and Bibek Debroy’s Committee in 2015. As per a PTI report, RDA will act within the parameters of the Railway Act, 1989. RDA’s other responsibilities may include tariff determination and recommending principles for classification of commodities, framing principles for social service obligation and guidelines for track access charge.

The newly-formed authority may also be entrusted with the task of regulating private investment in railways and resolving commercial disputes. National Transport Development Policy Committee (NTDPC) Report of 2014 had recommended that a Rail Tariff Authority should be set up which should become the overall regulator.
http://www.financialexpress.com/eco...t-approves-rail-development-authority/616496/


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Railways
07-April, 2017 16:10 IST
*Electrification of Railway Tracks *

Indian Railways have prepared an Action Plan to electrify 24400 route kilometers in five years (2016-17 to 2020-21). Year-wise details are as under:-

*Year*

*Route Kilometres to be electrified*
2016-17
2000

2017-18
4000

2018-19
6000

2019-20
6200

2020-21
6200

*Total
24400*


5186 route kilometres of railway lines have been electrified during the last three years (i.e. 2014-15 to 2016-17). Year-wise details are as under:-

*Year*

*Route Kilometres of Railway Lines electrified*

2014-15
1375

2015-16
1730

2016-17
2013

*Total
5118*


During the last three years (2014-2017) and for 2017-18, total number of 93 railway electrification projects consisting 16815 route kilometer (RKM) at an estimated cost of Rs.17165 crore have been included in Railway Budget and pace of electrification has been increased from present average of 1700 RKM/annum to 4000 RKM in 2017-18.

Further, to expedite electrification of railway lines in the country, various steps have been taken, which inter-alia include award of turn-key contracts, better project monitoring mechanism, enhancing power of field units for award of contracts including sanction of estimates and increasing the number of executing agencies from existing three to six by entrusting electrification works to new agencies viz. Indian Railway Construction Company, Rail India Technical and Economic Services and Power Grid Corporation of India Limited.

To reduce dependence on fossil fuels, Indian Railways have planned to source about 1000 Mega Watt (MW) Solar Power as a part of the Solar Mission of Railways and about 200 MW of power from wind mill power plants based on techno commercial assessments.

This Press Release is based on the information given by the Minister of State for Railways Shri Rajen Gohain in a written reply to a question in Rajya Sabha on 07.04.2017 (Friday).

****

Ministry of Railways
07-April, 2017 16:09 IST
*FDI in Railways *

Government of India in August, 2014 notified the following areas for Foreign Direct Investment (FDI): (i) Suburban corridors through Public Private Partnership (PPP); (ii) High speed train projects; (iii) Dedicated freight lines; (iv) Rolling stock including trains sets and locomotive/coaches manufacturing and maintenance facilities; (v) Railway electrification; (vi) Signaling system; (vii) Freight terminal; (viii) Passenger terminal; (ix) Infrastructure in industrial park pertaining to railway line/siding; (x) Mass Rapid Transport System. 

Two locomotive factories at Madhepura (Electric) and Marhowra (Diesel) costing about ₹ 2600 crore entailing Foreign Direct Investment (FDI) inflow in Rolling stock manufacturing have already been awarded to Alstom and General Electric (GE) respectively in 2015.

FDI in strengthening and modernising of railway network indirectly contributes to safety improvement.


This Press Release is based on the information given by the Minister of State for Railways Shri Rajen Gohain in a written reply to a question in Rajya Sabha on 07.04.2017 (Friday).


****

Ministry of Railways
07-April, 2017 16:08 IST
*Installation of Security Check Devices at Railway Stations *

Based on the threat perception and vulnerability, security equipment like close circuit television (CCTV) cameras, baggage scanners, metal detectors and bomb detection devices have been provided at important railway stations over Indian Railways. 344 railway stations have already been provided with CCTV cameras which include 101 railway stations where these cameras have been provided under Integrated Security System (ISS). In addition, 139 baggage scanners, 32 under vehicle scanners, 223 door frame metal detectors and 89 bomb detection equipments have so far been installed by zonal railways under ISS.

983 A1, A, B & C category railway stations have been further identified for installation of CCTV cameras under Nirbhaya Fund, since railway stations are not categorized on the basis of tier two and tier three cities. 


It is pertinent to mention that strengthening and upgradation of security infrastructure is an ongoing process and all out efforts are being made to ensure installation of security equipment at all the sensitive railway stations over Indian Railways.


This Press Release is based on the information given by the Minister of State for Railways Shri Rajen Gohain in a written reply to a question in Rajya Sabha on 07.04.2017 (Friday).


****

Ministry of Railways
07-April, 2017 16:07 IST
*Upgradation of Rolling Stock Technology of Railways *

The Government has taken several measures in order to induct and proliferate new technology in rolling stock, some of which are listed below:


• It has been decided to proliferate Linke Hofmann Busch (LHB) coaches (for Mainline trains) on Indian Railways. These coaches are lighter in weight and have better passenger amenities, higher carrying capacity, higher speed potential, increased codal life, better maintainability and safety features, as compared to conventional Integral Coach Factory (ICF) type coaches.


• Chittaranjan Locomotive Works (CLW) has completely switched over to the manufacture of new generation, high horse power, energy efficient Insulated Gate Bipolar Transistor (IGBT) based three-phase locomotives from 2016-17.


• Diesel Locomotive Works (DLW)/ Varanasi has switched over to the manufacture of high horse power, IGBT based three-phase locomotives for Railways’ requirement from 2013-14.


• Switchover to energy efficient 3 Phase Propulsion system in Electric Multiple Units (EMUs) has been effected by ICF/Chennai.


• Diesel Electric Multiple Units (DEMUs) are fitted with 3 Phase Propulsion system by ICF/Chennai, which is more reliable.


• The locomotives that shall be supplied by Madhepura Electric Locomotive Company Limited (MELPL), a Joint Venture company of ALSTOM Manufacturing India Limited and Ministry of Railways, shall have state-of-the-art three phase propulsion system with regeneration capability, higher power output per axle and increased availability and reliability.


• The diesel locomotives that shall be supplied by GE Diesel Locomotive Private Limited (GEDLPL) from Diesel Locomotive Factory, Marhowra, a joint venture of GE Global Sourcing India Pvt. Ltd. and Ministry of Railways, shall have state-of-the-art AC-AC propulsion system with stringent emission standards, higher tractive effort, and increased availability and reliability.


• LHB Technology for coaches (Mainline) was acquired through a Transfer of Technology (ToT) agreement with M/s ALSTOM/ Germany.


• CLW had acquired technology for manufacture of three-phase electric locomotives from M/s ABB/Switzerland.


• DLW has acquired technology for manufacture of high horse power three-phase diesel locomotives from M/s EMD/USA.


This Press Release is based on the information given by the Minister of State for Railways Shri Rajen Gohain in a written reply to a question in Rajya Sabha on 07.04.2017 (Friday).



****

Ministry of Railways
07-April, 2017 16:05 IST
*High Speed Trains *

52 pairs of trains have been speeded up and converted into Superfast category. However, speeding up of trains is a continuous exercise over Indian Railways and is done keeping in view the operational feasibility, availability of sectional speed on line, high speed compatible coaches, high power locos etc.


‘Mission Raftaar’ has been announced in the Railway Budget 2016-17. The mission envisages, inter alia, increasing the average speed of all non-suburban passenger trains by 25 kmph in next 5 years. A cross functional Mobility Directorate has been created in Railway Board for this purpose.


The fare of Superfast trains has not been increased. However, there is a levy of Supplementary charge for Superfast trains. 


This Press Release is based on the information given by the Minister of State for Railways Shri Rajen Gohain in a written reply to a question in Rajya Sabha on 07.04.2017 (Friday).


****

Ministry of Railways
07-April, 2017 16:04 IST
*On Board Condition Monitoring System (OBCMS) for Rolling Stock of Indian Railways *

Indian Railways wishes to install Railway vehicle mounted sensor based “On Board Condition Monitoring System” (OBCMS) that will monitor the health and safety of key components of the coaches, freight cars, locomotives that would finally result in improved safety, improved reliability, higher utilization, increased up‐time and reduced operation cost of the railway assets by enabling Predictive Maintenance and reduction in sudden catastrophic failures of these assets.


OBCMS project of Indian Railways presently is at a very nascent stage. An Expression of Interest (EOI) for development of “OBCMS” has been called for. Since such a system shall be tried out on Indian Railways, the specifications of the same are being firmed up.


This Press Release is based on the information given by the Minister of State for Railways Shri Rajen Gohain in a written reply to a question in Rajya Sabha on 07.04.2017 (Friday).


****


----------



## RISING SUN

India’s solar capacity expands by record 5,525.98 MW, doubling growth 
In the last year, 2016-17, the country’s solar energy capacity expanded by a record 5,525.98 MW. According to reports released by the Ministry of New and Renewable Energy (MNRE), India had added 3,010 MW in the previous year, thus translating to an almost doubling of growth in the past year.

Cumulative solar capacity currently stands at 12,288.83 MW, against 6,762.85 MW at the end of March 2016, says an ET report. Renewable Energy and Mines Minister Piyush Goyal was visibly satisfied that the growth is impressive, even if it falls short of the target. 

Santosh Vaidya, Joint Secretary at the MNRE, said, By the end of next year, our minister has committed to a cumulative target of 20,000 MW. This would mean adding another 7,750 MW in 2017-18. Once we do so, we will have reached the Jawaharlal Nehru National Solar Mission (JNNSM) target two years in advance.

The cumulative target the MNRE had set earlier was 17,000 MW by the end of 2016-17. The JNNSM, which initially set up a target of 20,000 MW, was later increased to 100,000 MW after PM Modi came to power in 2014. Last year, of the 5,526 MW added, only 2,803 MW of solar power was generated by March 2017.

Vaidya further added, These projects were ready and were only awaiting their synchronisation with the grid or state approval or signing of the power purchase agreement. We have seen how low tariffs have fallen at bids such as the one at the Rewa Solar Park.

Andhra Pradesh has been the highest contributor of solar capacity in 2016-17 with an annual generation of 1,294.26 MW. Karnataka stood second (882.38 MW), and was followed by Telangana (759.13 MW). The other states that were in the league were Rajasthan (543 MW), Tamil Nadu (630.01 MW), Punjab (388 MW), Uttar Pradesh (193.24 MW), and Uttarakhand (192.35 MW).

Rajasthan, which was the top state in producing solar energy for the last three years, lost its tag to Karnataka. Very recently, Railway Minister Suresh Prabhu had unveiled a mission named ‘Mission 41k’ as an attempt to revitalise the Indian Railways over the next ten years. This mission aims at saving electrical energy and spending on electricity by shifting to solar energy. This has been proved possible before, saving Rs 4,000 crore on energy in the past. Through the 'Mission 41k' initiative, Indian Railways plans to save Rs 41,000 crore on the energy expenditure budget.
https://yourstory.com/2017/04/solar-power-generation-doubled/

Small beverage cos outshine Coke, Pepsi
Right now, Akhil Gupta, a small-scale businessman in the Capital, is turning away new suppliers. His company Fresca Juices is running at full capacity to cater to already bagged orders (he has sold out the entire stock for the year). This is in stark contrast to the current water-cooler gossip at Coca-Cola and PepsiCo — the global beverage giants are still figuring out how to push their sales in India.

Many small home-grown beverage makers are running at full capacity even before peak summer. Others are taking the franchisee route to expand quickly. Some industry estimates have pegged the market share of regional players in the Rs 14,000-crore soft drinks business at around 15%. Their modus operandi is simple but effective: Flood the market with Rs 10 PET bottles.

"When something becomes a commodity, it's easier to sell," said Gupta. "The Rs 10 price point has worked like magic for our industry." At present, one-third of Fresca's volumes come from Rs 10 packs. "The success of these small players is a reality, which is staring at Coke and PepsiCo," said a top executive at a global beverage firm, who did not wish to be quoted. "Compared with us, they may be small, with annual turnovers of Rs 5-30 crore. But when you add up hundreds of such players, you have a formidable force to reckon with."

The rebel brood consists of players such as Jayanti Beverages of Alwar, Delhi's City Cola and Xalta, Haryana's Campa Cola and Gujarat's Hajoori & Sons, among many others. Such is the popularity of Jayanti's Jaljeera, which is hawked as an indigenous digestion drink in smaller towns, that Coca-Cola had to re-launch its counterpart Rimzim Cola through its splash bar, a cost-effective dispenser that uses a two-litre bottle to pour chilled beverages in small cups priced at Rs 5. Jayanti is strong in the north, but according to the group's sales & marketing director, Rahul Jain, it is currently expanding to southern markets, including Bengaluru.

"Regional players are steadily gaining grounds in pockets," said market researcher Nielsen. "Large markets like Tamil Nadu, Delhi, Uttar Pradesh and Madhya Pradesh have seen the emergence of regional brands that have grown the pie as far as both consumption and retail presence are concerned."

Xalta, a company started by cricketer Virender Sehwag's brother, is growing by 30% y-o-y, according to a senior executive at the local beverage maker. National players, on the other hand, have not had it so easy. Sales have either remained stagnant or dipped over the last few quarters due to bad monsoons and health concerns over carbonated beverages.


Volumes of health-based drinks such as dairy have grown by 1.3x during June 2014-June 2016, while that of soft drinks have grown 1.1x during the same period, according to market researcher Nielsen. Add to that the recent ongoing soft-drinks crisis in Tamil Nadu.


"The customer is greedy. And our bait is our pricing," said Rakesh Khanna, the 55-year-old proprietor of Satguru Enterprises, which sells City Cola. Khanna started off in 1985 by handling distribution for Ramesh Chauhan, Bisleri's current chairman & MD, who created popular soft drinks brands such as, Thums Up and Limca and later sold them to Coca-Cola.


Sitting at his plant in Ghaziabad, which remains open even on a Sunday, Khanna said, "We can keep our prices low because of our thin operating costs. The salary of an MNC's CEO will be more than our annual turnover. But here, I am the CEO, the worker and the chemist too."
http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...-outshine-coke-pepsi/articleshow/58073884.cms

Australia can ensure India's energy security: PM Malcolm Turnbull
Australia will be a reliable provider of coal, uranium, gas and renewable energy technology to ensure India has energy security as it grows into a regional power, Prime Minister Malcolm Turnbull said on the eve of his first visit to New Delhi.

"India is undergoing a dramatic economic transformation and our close partnership creates opportunities for both nations," 62-year-old Turnbull said in a speech at the Sydney Institute.

He will arrive in New Delhi on Sunday on a four-day visit to India on the invitation of Prime Minister Narendra Modi.

Turnbull, who became Australia's Prime Minister on September 15, 2015, said his first visit to India as Prime Minister is a chance to further co-operate across a wide range of sectors including energy, education and trade.

"But there are many more opportunities. India wants to provide energy security through a range of technologies, including nuclear, clean coal, natural gas and renewable energy. Australia is well placed to provide many of the raw materials, and some of the latest technology," he said.

Turnbull said he will discuss with Prime Minister Modi the "enormous opportunities" for collaboration in areas like trade and security.

"With converging political, economic and strategic interests, we will use the meeting to strengthen our relationship even further for the benefit of both nations."

India is the world's fastest growing major economy. Two-way trade exceeded 19 billion dollars in 2015-16.

The two countries are currently looking to seal a free trade agreement. There have been nine rounds of negotiations since discussions began in 2011, with the most recent in 2015.

Noting that "alongside China, India is a land of immense opportunity for Australia", Turnbull said, "With a growth rate at more than 7 per cent annually, the Indian economy could be as large as that of the United States by 2050."

He said his meetings with leading Indian CEOs and business people in Mumbai will focus on growing two-way trade and investment.

Turnbull said Australian energy and resources are helping to power India's growth, while the two countries collaboration on innovation and technology will open new business opportunities in the future.

"We want Australian businesses to aspire not just to a local market of 24 million Australians, but to a worldwide market of 7.4 billion people... Labor, by contrast, cannot point to one policy which would encourage a business to invest an extra dollar or employ an extra worker," he said.

Turnbull, who will be accompanied by Education and Training Minister Simon Birmingham, highlighted the opportunity for Australian universities to provide education services to some of the 400 million people the Indian government wants to train by 2022.

"With the Minister for Education and Training, Senator the Hon Simon Birmingham, I will address a dinner to celebrate our partnership in education, recognising how Australian expertise in skills training can help India to meet its goal of training 400 million people by 2022," Turnbull said.

Turnbull also highlighted the vibrant Indian community which he said was making a significant contribution to the fabric of Australia's multicultural society.
"It provides a vital bridge between our two countries, and this visit will ensure that the ties between India and Australia become even stronger," he said. 
http://www.moneycontrol.com/news/bu...rgy-security-pm-malcolm-turnbull-2254431.html

The truth behind India’s electricity exporter status
The ministry of power last week claimed that India had become an electricity exporter for the first time. “As per Central Electricity Authority (CEA), the designated authority of government of India for cross border trade of electricity, first time India has turned around from a net importer of electricity to net exporter of electricity,” the ministry said in a statement, adding that upcoming cross-border transmission lines with Nepal, Bangladesh and Myanmar will continue to increase sales.

India exported around 5798 million units of electricity to Nepal, Bangladesh and Myanmar, which is 213 million units more than the import of 5,585 million units from Bhutan during the April-February period in fiscal year 2016-17. Exports to Nepal and Bangladesh increased 2.5 and 2.8 times, respectively, in the last three years.
Does India’s status as an electricity exporter mean that it has started producing surplus electricity?
The reality is a large number of India’s households are still living without electricity. Available government data shows there is a discrepancy in the percentage of villages electrified as against the share of rural households electrified. The former set of figures is often cited to portray India’s electrification challenge as an already accomplished one.

What explains the wide gap between the share of electrified households and villages? According to the Deen Dayal Upadhyaya Gram Jyoti Yojana website, a village is deemed electrified if basic infrastructure such as distribution transformer and distribution lines are provided in the inhabited locality as well as the Dalit Basti hamlet (where it exists), and electricity is provided in public places like schools, panchayat office and health centres. Here’s another interesting thing. For a village to be considered electrified, at least 10% of total households have to be electrified. But the actual supply of electricity is not mentioned in the definition of electrification.

Such a definition means that village electrification numbers have little bearing on the supply of electricity in reality. Data from 2011 census shows that almost one-third of the households in the country were dependent on kerosene as a source of lighting, with the situation being worse for rural households. This is even as over 84% of villages had been electrified in 2011-12, as per data with the Centre for Monitoring Indian Economy (CMIE).

International comparison also underlines the fact that Indians consume much less electricity in comparison to their peers. The ratio of domestic and world electricity consumption (per capita) was broadly similar in India and China in 1990. Latest data shows that China has surpassed the global average in terms of power consumption, whereas India is still stuck at its pre-reform relative electricity consumption levels. In 1990, India reported 273 kilowatt hour (kWh) of electric power consumption, as against 511 kWh in China and 2,120 kWh in the world. In 2013, these figures were 765 kWh, 3762 kWh and 3104 kWh, respectively, as per World Bank data.

India’s efforts to sell electricity to its eastern neighbours might bring strategic and diplomatic benefits and also open new frontiers for exploring electricity generation opportunities in the region. Such developments, however, should not make us oblivious to the fact that a large majority of Indians are still living in darkness in villages which have been declared electrified on paper. 
http://www.livemint.com/Industry/K0...ehind-Indias-electricity-exporter-status.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RISING SUN

Indian Railways: Rail track electrification work gains traction
Railways have stepped up efforts to electrify 4000 km route in the current fiscal, a quantum jump from the last year’s target of 2000 km. Pace of electrification has gained traction as the railways has rolled an action plan to drastically decrease the use of diesel in order to reduce energy cost and greenhouse gas emission. Currently, only 42 per cent of total track network is electrified, rest section is operating on fossil fuel. Railways energy bill is touching about Rs 32,000 crore a year out of which diesel is about Rs 20,000 crore.

With electrification of major rail routes, the energy bill is likely to come down by Rs 10,000 crore. During the last three years (2014-2017) and for 2017-18, total number of 93 railway electrification projects consisting 16,815 route kilometer at an estimated cost of Rs 17,165 crore have been included in the Budget. The pace of electrification has been increased from present average of 1700 km route per annum to 4000 km in 2017-18, a senior Railway Ministry official said.
According to the action plan, about 22,000 km route has to be electrified by 2021. Further, to expedite electrification of railway lines in the country, various steps have been taken, which include award of turn-key contracts and better project monitoring mechanism, he said.

Railways has also enhanced power of field units for award of contracts including sanction of estimates while increasing the number of executing agencies from existing three to six by entrusting electrification works to new agencies such as Indian Railway Construction Company, Rail India Technical and Economic Services and Power Grid Corporation of India Limited. In order to reduce dependence on fossil fuels, railways has planned to source about 1000 MW solar power as a part of the Solar Mission of Railways and about 200 MW of power from wind mill power plants based on techno commercial assessments.
http://www.financialexpress.com/ind...k-electrification-work-gains-traction/620340/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RISING SUN

India set to become second largest steel producer
India is poised to dislodge Japan to become the world's second-largest steelmaker, as mills ramp up production to record levels to feed growing demand for infrastructure, new homes and consumer goods, highlighting the potential for industry's growth outside China.

Output will rise from 103 million tonnes (mt) this year to 110 mt in 2018, and 118 mt by 2019, according to projections released Friday by Australia, the top shipper of steel-making ingredients such as iron ore. The growth will see India draw level with Japan next year and eclipse it after that, according to the report. By 2022, India will pump out 146 mt to Japan's 118 mt.

Steelmakers in Asia's third-largest economy are boosting supplies after Prime Minister Narendra Modi promised to spend more on infrastructure and power, and policy makers acted to resist a tide of cheap Chinese exports. Shares in local producers including JSW Steel Ltd. and Steel Authority of India, known as SAIL, have surged over the past year, buoyed by plans for expansions.

"Steel-consumption growth is expected to be driven by substantial infrastructure investment, growth in residential construction, and the growth of the shipbuilding, defense, automobile and manufacturing sectors," the Department of Industry, Innovation and Science said in the report, which tracks trends in commodity markets related to Australian resource exports.

While Indian production is set to surge, its output will remain dwarfed by China, the world's biggest producer. Mills in Asia's top economy are seen making 805 mt this year, before supply trends lower to 800 mt in 2018 and 785 mt in 2022, according to the report.

‘Bright spot’

India is the “bright spot” for growth in the global steel industry, according to BMI Research, which said demand from auto and infrastructure industries continues to accelerate. The government has been spearheading a push to boost capacity, with upgrades at existing mills as well as state-owned companies building new plants, it said in a report received on Wednesday.

The potential has been recognised by Australian iron miners, including Fortescue Metals Group, the country's number-three exporter. The company's mines in northwestern Australia are well-positioned to take advantage of expected growth in India, as well as Vietnam and the Philippines, Chief Financial Officer Elizabeth Gaines said in an interview this week.

JSW Steel traded 0.9 per cent higher in Mumbai on Friday, taking gains over the past 12 months to 61 per cent. The company reported output data earlier this week to show that it's become India's biggest producer. SAIL rose 0.7 per cent, and Tata Steel advanced 0.2 per cent. 
http://www.business-standard.com/ar...nd-largest-steel-producer-117040800888_1.html


----------



## RISING SUN

EPF to be binding if income Rs 25,000 per month
The Employees Provident Fund Organisation (EPFO) is set to increase the wage ceiling for employees, making it mandatory for those earning up to Rs 25,000 a month to contribute towards the social security scheme.
http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...come-25000-per-month/articleshow/58060464.cms


----------



## RISING SUN

India is one of the world's most expansive stock markets.
http://www.livemint.com/Money/0fhFF...e-of-worlds-most-expensive-stock-markets.html


----------



## Tshering22

Soumitra said:


> I was in Vadodara for 10 years. the airport is small. Good to hear about the international airport most probably flights for gulf region



Sir ji, India needs small, non-fancy regional airports which are fast to make, easy to manage and effective in the UDAN scheme that PM Modi has launched. At Rs 2,500 for a 1 hour flight (and subsequent increments), there is little room for the airline or passenger to pay a hefty user fee like what Delhi and Mumbai used to charge before government intervened.

By far, Cochin airport is the most practical and optimised airport in India. It is small, but is effective in managing passengers, has enough local cultural merchandise of Kerala as a state, is low cost and effective and is among the top 10 airports in India.

Whoever planned and constructed the Cochin airport should be given the leadership in constructing similar airports across the country with a homely-yet-cost-effective design. 

Remember, India has over 425 airstrips and airports across the country and over 80% of them remain unused. In today's India, last mile connectivity matters a lot. Which means if the government spends more on good quality expressways connecting to a simple airport, it will benefit PM Modi's economic and regional aviation growth plan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RISING SUN

Delhi-NCR close to toppling Mumbai as India’s ad capital
Delhi-NCR could soon dislodge Mumbai from the top slot it has enjoyed for decades in the advertising business.

It's a shift that tells the story of the rapid rise of a region and relative stagnation of an undisputed leader.

Even a decade ago, Mumbai generated Rs 3,634 crore in advertising revenues across print, television and radio, which together account for about three-fourths of total advertising expenditure in the country - outdoor, digital and cinema make up the rest.

The same year, the ad spend in Delhi-NCR was Rs 2,780 crore, or only about 75% of Mumbai.

In the past few years, the Delhi-NCR market has surged, and though it is still behind Mumbai, the gap has shrunk to its narrowest ever. If this trend continues, Delhi-NCR might dislodge Mumbai from its perch this year itself.

If Mumbai recovers from the decline of 2016, the displacement will take longer. In fact, last year for the first time, ad revenue for TV news from Delhi-NCR surpassed Mumbai.

What this essentially reflects is how Delhi, the political capital, is slowly becoming the business capital as well. As more companies choose Delhi-NCR as their base, they book ads out of the area.

Satbir Singh, who was once chief creative officer at FCB Ulka in Mumbai and went on to launch Thinkstr, a Gurgaon agency whose focus is on the digital ad space, points out that agencies follow the clients.

"Gurgaon can boast of some of India's biggest spenders today like Airtel, Coke, Pepsi, Nestle, Reckitt Benckiser, Maruti, Samsung, amongst many others.

Barring a couple of large ones, most agencies in NCR have moved to the Millennium City," he points out.

Ashish Chakravarty, chief creative officer at Contract Advertising, calls it a huge shift.

"When we started out, Mumbai was always the big brother you looked up to. And for us in Delhi, Mumbai was the larger office, the bigger place, what we called the Mumbai office syndrome.

Now, for instance, in my agency, Delhi has become our largest office, and I think that's true for many agencies." This is not surprising.

According to a global city-wise ranking of GDP done by Oxford Economics, Delhi overtook Mumbai in 2015, with a GDP of $370 billion compared with Mumbai's $368 billion.

By 2030, according to the same study, the gap between the cities will widen - Delhi will have a GDP of $1,040 billion, and Mumbai $930 billion.

But while Delhi-NCR may dislodge Mumbai in terms of ad spend, the latter remains the preferred location for shooting TV commercials and digital films.

Indeed, in Bollywood, the western metropolis boasts an irresistible draw. "Ad films will always be shot in Mumbai simply because of the amount of acting talent in the city," says Naveen Gaur, president, Lowe Lintas.

However, Sundar Iyer, a creative consultant who spent around 15 years in Mumbai with the likes of JWT, BBH and Everest and moved to Gurgaon in 2011, is a strong believer in Gurgaon's potential for new and fresh thinking. "When I came to Delhi-NCR, I saw talent that was very raw.

There were no preconceived notions, and there was an element of honesty and truth to the whole scene, which was very refreshing to see," says Iyer.

Shivaji Dasgupta, who heads Inexgro, a brand advisory outfit based out of Gurgaon, says, "In terms of business, Delhi-NCR is definitely a faster growing market, with greater opportunities."

He points to the flight of businesses northwards to set up headquarters, and the e-commerce/startup culture that has taken root in the area.

"Almost everyone who has come to India to set up manufacturing operations in the last 10-15 years has given Mumbai a miss.... As a natural corollary, the advertising industry also has developed a lot more in Delhi-NCR," Dasgupta says.

A good number of agencies now have Gurgaon operations that are larger than their Mumbai operations (but with their HQ still out west). However, the nature of clients differs.
http://m.timesofindia.com/business/...as-indias-ad-capital/articleshow/58100173.cms

Nokia inks MoUs with Airtel and BSNL to bring 5G network in India
While Finnish giant Nokia is prepped up to make a comeback in the mobile space, it is also planning to roll-out 5G connectivity in India along with Bharti Airtel and Bharat Sanchar Nigam Ltd (BSNL).

The Economic Times reports that Nokia has signed a memorandum of understandings (MoUs) with Indian telecom giants Airtel and BSNL.

Sanjay Malik, head of India market at Nokia told the paper that the idea behind these pacts is to introduce 5G in the country and see what are the steps required for the same. He said that this is more of a preparatory phase for getting into 5G.

Nokia is also setting up an experience centre within its R&D center in Bengaluru to understand stakeholder requirements for 5G in India and push towards the adoption of the new technology in the country.

5G is expected to launch in developed countries by 2020 and by 2022, in India. While the penetration of 4G in the Indian market has been tepid, there is much scepticism towards the adoption of 5G in India.

Despite the pessimistic outlook, mobile companies, telecom operators and the Centre are working towards ensuring that India comes on board the 5G bandwagon in line with the world.

From the sidelines of the World Mobile Congress, Samsung and Reliance Jio had earlier announced that they together plan to bring 5G network to India and Telecom Secretary JS Deepak had said,"We were late in 3G and 4G and we are very keen that India should not be deprived of 5G. It is not only a communication issue, it is a productivity issue for industry. It has wider applications in smart cities and grids and all kinds of things."
http://www.moneycontrol.com/news/bu...snl-to-bring-5g-network-in-india-2255549.html

India's fuel demand fell 0.6% year-on-year in March
India's fuel demand fell 0.6 percent in March compared with the same month last year.

Consumption of fuel, a proxy for oil demand, totalled 17.36 million tonnes, data from the Petroleum Planning and Analysis Cell (PPAC) of the oil ministry showed.

Sales of gasoline, or petrol, were 2.9 percent higher from a year earlier at 2.11 million tonnes.

Cooking gas or liquefied petroleum gas (LPG) sales increased 1.9 percent to 1.89 million tonnes, while naphtha sales surged 1.8 percent to 1.15 million tonnes.
Sales of bitumen, used for making roads, were 12.2 percent lower, while fuel oil use edged lower 23.4 percent in March. 
http://www.moneycontrol.com/news/bu...d-fell-0-6-year-on-year-in-march-2255697.html


----------



## RISING SUN

Extend six-lane project from Beas to Amritsar and Attari: MP
Demanding a wider approach to the holy city of Amritsar, BJP’s Rajya Sabha member Shwait Malik today demanded six-laning of the National Highway from Beas to Amritsar till Attari.

Speaking in the Rajya Sabha during Zero Hour, Malik said the Delhi-Amritsar National Highway, which had been six-laned till Jalandhar, was further widened till Beas. However, given the importance of Amritsar as a key religious and tourism centre, the NH needs to be widened up till Amritsar and Attari, he added.

Malik said he had also met the Minister of Road Transport and Highways, Nitin Gadkari, in this regard.

“Amritsar is a major religious and tourism centre, attracting a large number of tourists around the year. It has its own international airport and passengers from Punjab, Himachal and Jammu and Kashmir prefer to board flights from there. However, traffic congestion on the Beas-Amritsar road often creates problems for those headed for the city. In order to provide a safe and hassle-free journey, the road from Beas to Amritsar up to Attari should be six-laned,” Malik said, requesting Gadkari to upgrade the Dhilwan-Amritsar segment of the National Highway.
http://www.tribuneindia.com/news/am...om-beas-to-amritsar-and-attari-mp/388848.html


----------



## Echo_419

Tshering22 said:


> Sir ji, India needs small, non-fancy regional airports which are fast to make, easy to manage and effective in the UDAN scheme that PM Modi has launched. At Rs 2,500 for a 1 hour flight (and subsequent increments), there is little room for the airline or passenger to pay a hefty user fee like what Delhi and Mumbai used to charge before government intervened.
> 
> By far, Cochin airport is the most practical and optimised airport in India. It is small, but is effective in managing passengers, has enough local cultural merchandise of Kerala as a state, is low cost and effective and is among the top 10 airports in India.
> 
> Whoever planned and constructed the Cochin airport should be given the leadership in constructing similar airports across the country with a homely-yet-cost-effective design.
> 
> Remember, India has over 425 airstrips and airports across the country and over 80% of them remain unused. In today's India, last mile connectivity matters a lot. Which means if the government spends more on good quality expressways connecting to a simple airport, it will benefit PM Modi's economic and regional aviation growth plan.



Can't agree more, regional air connectivity in remote areas like east India, and North-East India needs large number of low cost, no-frills airports


----------



## RISING SUN

http://www.hindustantimes.com/punja...-parliament/story-QpEMDNEgC2Q741YkKUoqpJ.html


----------



## Soumitra

Tshering22 said:


> Sir ji, India needs small, non-fancy regional airports which are fast to make, easy to manage and effective in the UDAN scheme that PM Modi has launched. At Rs 2,500 for a 1 hour flight (and subsequent increments), there is little room for the airline or passenger to pay a hefty user fee like what Delhi and Mumbai used to charge before government intervened.
> 
> By far, Cochin airport is the most practical and optimised airport in India. It is small, but is effective in managing passengers, has enough local cultural merchandise of Kerala as a state, is low cost and effective and is among the top 10 airports in India.
> 
> Whoever planned and constructed the Cochin airport should be given the leadership in constructing similar airports across the country with a homely-yet-cost-effective design.
> 
> Remember, India has over 425 airstrips and airports across the country and over 80% of them remain unused. In today's India, last mile connectivity matters a lot. Which means if the government spends more on good quality expressways connecting to a simple airport, it will benefit PM Modi's economic and regional aviation growth plan.



UDAN scheme is good but what I believe is a negative point is that the smaller airports are connected to metro airports only. in the Udan scheme 21 of the 33 airports are connected only to Delhi, Mumbai, Chennai, Kolkata Hederabad and Bangalore 

We need more regional connectivity to ease pressure on these airports

We also need multiple airports in these ciities

Bangalore and Hyderabad already have old airports which can be re started for short haul flights

Mumbai can have second airport at Navi Mumbai

Delhi needs a second airport in Noida/Greater Noida Side

Chennai and Kolkata are still not full but will soon hit their capacity and new airports are needed


----------



## RISING SUN

Centre gives nod to Rs 1,000-crore plan to upgrade Amritsar railway station
The Union railway ministry has chalked out a Rs 1,000-crore redevelopment programme for the Amritsar Railway Station that envisages new platforms, LED lighting system, elevators, Wi-Fi, malls, smart parking.

Tenders for the project, to be carried out with international expertise, will be floated soon, said Rajya Sabha MP Shwait Malik in the House on Saturday.

Malik added that railway minister Suresh Prabhu has already given a formal approval to this project.

“Preliminary concept plan for the project has been developed and a presentation given to the engineering department of the railways. The advertisement for international design competition is likely to be ready within a month and half,” the Rajya Sabha MP said.

Centre gives nod to Rs 1,000-crore plan to upgrade Amritsar railway station
punjab Updated: Apr 02, 2017 14:59 IST
HT Correspondent
HT Correspondent
Hindustan Times, Amritsar
Centre
Railway minister Suresh Prabhu.(HT File Photo)

The Union railway ministry has chalked out a Rs 1,000-crore redevelopment programme for the Amritsar Railway Station that envisages new platforms, LED lighting system, elevators, Wi-Fi, malls, smart parking.

Tenders for the project, to be carried out with international expertise, will be floated soon, said Rajya Sabha MP Shwait Malik in the House on Saturday.

Malik added that railway minister Suresh Prabhu has already given a formal approval to this project.

“Preliminary concept plan for the project has been developed and a presentation given to the engineering department of the railways. The advertisement for international design competition is likely to be ready within a month and half,” the Rajya Sabha MP said.
Ads by ZINC

“The tourism ministry has also sanctioned Rs 13 crore for the station and it will construct executive lounge on first floor,” he added.

NITI AAYOG OKAYS TO Rs 300CR 26KM FEROZEPURPATTI RAIL LINK

With the railways releasing Rs 300 crore for 25.47-km Ferozepur-Patti rail link — Patti (in Tarn Taran district) to Makhu (a rural town under Zira subdivision in Ferozepur district) — decks have been cleared for shorter travel between the northern states.

The project sanctioned by the Union railway ministry in 2013 had now also got the approval of the Niti Aayog. The link will connect Srinagar, Anantnag, Udhampur, Jammu, Pathankot, Gurdaspur, Batala, Amritsar, Tarn Taran, Patti, Ferozepur, Guruharsahai, Jalalabad, Fazilka and Abohar to Mumbai via Sri Ganganagar (Rajasthan) which would ultimately promote the overall development of the entire backward border belt of Jammu and Kashmir, Punjab and Rajasthan.
http://www.hindustantimes.com/punja...way-station/story-qlRdjB0AQZhXrj8jZQU17J.html

Bullet train gets past major hurdle over BKC land
The railways have crossed a major hurdle in rolling out the ambitious bullet train project as the Maharashtra government has agreed to give land at the Bandra-Kurla complex (BKC).

The starting point of the Mumbai-ahmedabad high speed corridor at BKC was a bone of contention between the railways and the Mumbai Metropolitan Region Development Authority (MMRDA) as the latter was strongly opposed to giving land to the public transporter.

The proposed bullet train will start underground from BKC and travel 21 km in a tunnel passing through the sea before emerging overground at Thane.

The MRDA had wanted to use the BKC land for the proposed International Financial Services Centre (IFSC) at BKC.

The state Urban Development Department had also asked the railways to explore alternatives near Bandra Terminus and Kurla.
However, the railways had rejected the suggestion and managed to convince the MMRDA that India's first high speed rail project should be constructed at an underground terminus at BKC, a senior Railway Ministry official said.

Since the station is planned to be built underground, the above space can be utilised for IFSC construction, the official said.

There are a total of 12 stations on the 508-km route — four of which are in Maharashtra and eight in Gujarat.

A formal announcement is likely to be made by the railways and Maharashtra soon ending the uncertainities over location of the starting point of India's first bullet train project, the official said.

The total land available at BKC is about 67 acres and the project needs about 10 acre land.

Passenger area, platforms, escalators, lifts among others will be constructed underground at BKC.

Estimated to cost about Rs 97,636 crore, 81 per cent of the funding for the project will come by way of a loan from Japan. The project cost includes possible cost escalation, interest during construction and import duties.

Maharashtra and Gujarat will also share 25 per cent cost each for the project.

Currently geo-technical survey is going on to be followed by the final location survey to mark the alignment and exact spots for the pillars on which trains will run at higher speed to reduce the travelling time between Mumbai and Ahmedabad drastically.

It takes about seven hours to travel between the two cities and the bullet train aims to reduce it to about two hours.

Construction of the corridor is expected to start in 2018 and is estimated to be completed by 2023.
http://www.outlookindia.com/newsscroll/bullet-train-gets-past-major-hurdle-over-bkc-land/1024950

Bullet train project gets past major hurdle regarding BKC land
The railways have crossed a major hurdle in rolling out the ambitious bullet train project as the Maharashtra government has agreed to give land at the Bandra-Kurla complex (BKC). The starting point of the Mumbai-Ahmedabad high speed corridor at BKC was a bone of contention between the railways and the Mumbai Metropolitan Region Development Authority (MMRDA) as the latter was strongly opposed to giving land to the public transporter.

The proposed bullet train will start underground from BKC and travel 21 km in a tunnel passing through the sea before emerging overground at Thane.

The MRDA had wanted to use the BKC land for the proposed International Financial Services Centre (IFSC) at BKC.

The state Urban Development Department had also asked the railways to explore alternatives near Bandra Terminus and Kurla.

However, the railways had rejected the suggestion and managed to convince the MMRDA that India’s first high speed rail project should be constructed at an underground terminus at BKC, a senior Railway Ministry official said.

Since the station is planned to be built underground, the above space can be utilised for IFSC construction, the official said.

There are a total of 12 stations on the 508-km route — four of which are in Maharashtra and eight in Gujarat.

A formal announcement is likely to be made by the railways and Maharashtra soon ending the uncertainties over location of the starting point of India’s first bullet train project, the official said.

The total land available at BKC is about 67 acres and the project needs about 10 acre land.

Passenger area, platforms, escalators, lifts among others will be constructed underground at BKC.
Estimated to cost about Rs 97,636 crore, 81 per cent of the funding for the project will come by way of a loan from Japan. The project cost includes possible cost escalation, interest during construction and import duties.

Maharashtra and Gujarat will also share 25 per cent cost each for the project.

Currently geo-technical survey is going on to be followed by the final location survey to mark the alignment and exact spots for the pillars on which trains will run at higher speed to reduce the travelling time between Mumbai and Ahmedabad drastically.

It takes about seven hours to travel between the two cities and the bullet train aims to reduce it to about two hours.

Construction of the corridor is expected to start in 2018 and is estimated to be completed by 2023.
http://indianexpress.com/article/in...past-major-hurdle-regarding-bkc-land-4606151/

Railways clocked best-ever numbers in some segments; road projects too, says Edelweiss
Financial year 2017 witnessed good performance by both the railway and road segments. News reports indicated that as far as the freight business is concerned, Indian Railways (IR) carried 1,107 MT of goods in FY17, the highest-ever in its history; also, originating passengers for IR increased after a hiatus of 4 years while passenger earnings jumped by ~`19 bn versus last year. Broad Gauge (BG) line commissioning at 2,855 km in FY17 was the highest ever; so was electrification of 2,013 km of lines in FY17 (up 16% y-o-y).

Road project awards in FY17 touched ~16,000 km as against ~10,000 km in FY16. With NHAI project awards being flat y-o-y, the entire increase came from state PWDs’ awards. Flat performance by NHAI was a dampener for listed road companies which mainly compete for NHAI projects.

Road construction in FY17 touched ~8,100 km versus ~6,000 km in FY16 and ~4,400 km in FY15 — while NHAI construction was up 32% y-o-y, MoRTH project construction was up 36% y-o-y. The key beneficiaries in the roads space include KNR Constructions (BUY), Sadbhav Engineering (BUY), PNC Infratech (BUY) and Ashoka Buildcon (BUY). The railway sector beneficiaries include KEC International (BUY) and logistic companies like CONCOR (Not Rated).

IR turns corner on freight business

To tackle loss of market share in the freight business, IR has taken several steps to attract more freight on its network. These measures seem to be bearing fruit with IR carrying 1,107 MT of goods in FY17. IR exceeded the revised freight target of 1,094 MT in FY17, despite the tough market scenario and surpassed the 1,102 MT freight carried in FY16. For FY18, IR is targeting 1,165MT of freight loading.
Freight rebates: To make itself competitive, IR withdrew the busy season surcharge and port congestion charges. News reports indicate that annual loading from Coal India in FY17 is expected to be ~223 rakes per day, which is the highest ever.

Expansion of freight basket: News reports suggest that IR achieved this by expanding its basket to include goods like automobiles, stones, vegetable oil, chemical, fly ash, red mud, timber, etc. During FY17, IR carried ~80 MT of these “other goods”. In addition, IR hauled 137 MT of iron ore in FY17 compared to 117 MT in FY16. IR also witnessed highest steel loading of 48 MT surpassing the previous best of 42.5 MT.

Passenger segment sees growth after 4 years

Originating passengers for IR had been declining continuously since FY13. To reverse this, IR had initiated multitude of steps to improve service quality for passengers. These include starting 87 new trains and increasing frequencies of certain trains; also, 586 additional coaches were added in regular trains. News reports suggest that as a result, originating passengers for IR have increased after a gap of 4 years while passenger earnings have spurted by `19 billion compared to last year. We believe this is a huge positive as far as IR’s earnings and profitability are concerned.

Railway capex on an uptrend

IR commissioned 2,855 km of BG lines in FY17; the target for FY18 is 3,500 km of rail lines. IR exceeded its target by electrifying more than 2,000 km of lines in FY17 (up 16% y-o-y). For FY18, the electrification target at 4,000 km is almost double that of FY17.
http://www.financialexpress.com/eco...ents-road-projects-too-says-edelweiss/621846/

Railways supply chain to go digital ?
The Indian Railways will be launching digital contract, a system of digitisation of its entire supply chain across all zones.

The step is aimed at improving the ease of doing business and transparency.

With 100 per cent E-tenders and E-auctions already assimilated into the system, railways are further planning to build on these initiatives to achieve seamless flow of material, finances and information.

Digital contract, a seamlessly integrated digital supply chain, to be launched by Railway Minister Suresh Prabhu on April 11, envisages involving stakeholders including industries, financial institutions, internal customers of railways and inspecting agencies to create an efficient, responsive and transparent system.

The system includes digitisation of processes like bill submission, inspection, dispatches, receipt, bill passing and bill payments, warrantee monitoring and enabling use of analytics for increasing supply chain efficiencies in real time.

"Digitisation of supply chain should be seen as a tool for generating efficiencies, reducing entry barriers and transaction costs and increasing transparency," said a senior Railway Ministry official.

Railways have a vast supply chain to maintain, sustain and build its huge asset base, to run the system, and to provide transportation service which is safe, secure and efficient.

The supply chain of railways has a large number of stakeholders and involves huge recurring expenditure of the order of Rs 50,000 crore annually.

This supply chain of railways generates large volumes of business and employment upstream, hence it is critical in railway functioning.

Digitisation of processes can also help in linking budgets directly with the outcomes, a move government is focusing on, the official said.

Such digitization will enable use of analytics for decision-making, reduce inventories and reduce procurement cycle time leading to reduced cost of products/services.

The railways have been stressing on the need for maximising use of ICT for increasing transparency and efficiency of government business processes on the one hand and improving ease of doing business on the other.

Railway Minister Suresh Prabhu had highlighted the commitment of the ministry in his budget speech 2016.

"We intend to usher into a new era by switching over to paperless contract management system, where not only the bids are invited online but the entire process leading to award of a tender is also done electronically.We have completed the trial run for the above and intend to roll it out on all India basis in next financial year."

Since paperless tender finalisation has been implemented and the entire process from publication of tenders to issue of acceptance letter is now digital we are going to launch digital contracting, which is resulting from digital and paperless decision making process, the official said.

The supply chain digitisation would encompass integration of information flows, physical flows, and financial flows between railways and its supply chain partners.

It involves completely digitising the internal business processes of material supply chain and seamlessly integrating processes controlled by different stakeholders digitally to achieve a completely integrated, paperless and digitised supply chain.

The supply chain of Indian Railways is regulated through a single online website, which handles more than Rs 50,000 crore procurement through 100 per cent E-tenders annually.

The supply chain also handles more than Rs 2,500 crore auction sale through 100 per cent E-auctions in a year.

Besides, having more than 52,000 registered vendors for supplies, the vast supply chain handles more than 2,664 registered bidders for sale of scrap material.

This huge supply chain is managed from the headquarters of 17 zonal railways and 8 production units with more than 300 field locations spread across the length and breadth of the country.

Any transformational change in such a huge supply chain, requires innovative and out of the box solutions, while being within the public procurement systems.

In the last few years, the railways have substantially enhanced ICT for digitization of supply chain starting with e-tendering and e-auctions and moving towards paperless decision making process.

The railways' journey towards digital supply chain is now moving towards complete supply chain digitization.

Railways are holding a conference tomorrow which aims at creating a platform for different stakeholders to share their plans and ideas for identifying challenges and opportunities for achieving the vision of completely digitized supply chain.
http://www.ptinews.com/news/8591768_Railways-supply-chain-to-go-digital--.html

For Indian Railways, Santa Claus never came all this while: Suresh Prabhu 
Railway Minister Suresh Prabhu on Sunday drew a parallel between the Centre's decision to get railway infrastructure financed from resources outside the Budget to that of Santa Claus coming on Christmas eve.

"Santa Claus comes only when he wishes to. He will not come when you want him to come. The railways has been waiting for Santa Claus for too long," he said addressing a gathering after launching various infrastructure projects of the Konkan Railway simultaneously in Maharashtra and Karnataka.

"Unfortunately, the Santa Claus had many-many other children to take care of, so he did not find railway as a very attractive destination," he said.

The minister was referring to the union government's initiative to have railway infrastructure financed by raising resources outside the Budget.

"We have started financing railway infrastructure by raising resources outside the Budget. I prepared a (infrastructure upgradation) plan of Rs 8,66,000 crore which I presented to the Parliament more than two years ago.

I am happy to say that during the last two and a half years, the amount of capital expenditure we have created is about Rs 3,50,000 crore," he said.

"This year the capital expenditure, the plan outlay is Rs 1,31,000 crore. The finance minister has provided the support of Rs 65,000 crore, so the balance of Rs 66,000 crore is coming from outside the Budget.

So if we don't create infrastructure at the right time and if we still wait for the Santa Claus to come, it will not happen," the minister said.

Prabhu said all these years the lack of funding for railways resulted in several negatives.

"Railways did not get money and it suffered. The suffering of the railways was reflected in the fact that our capacity to add freight was going down, efficiency had gone down, we were not able to upgrade infrastructure... Electrification and all of this had taken a big hit," he said.

Hailing the achievements for last couple of years, Prabhu said "at first we (government) decided to raise the resources."

"The World Bank is keen to finance the railways and the Asian Development Bank has also come up with the proposal to finance the railways as they claim that they have seen so much action in this department," he said.

There will be externally financed projects for the railways which will help boost the infrastructure. 
http://www.business-standard.com/ar...-this-while-suresh-prabhu-117040900442_1.html


----------



## ranjeet

*Railways to allow private companies to run own freight trains *

http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...ight-trains/articleshow/58117954.cms?from=mdr


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.thehindu.com/news/national/kerala/bailey-bridge-open-for-traffic/article17911471.ece

* CM lauds efforts of Indian Army, KSTP *


Chief Minister Pinarayi Vijayan inaugurated the Bailey bridge across the Kallada river, linking Pathanamthitta and Kollam districts, on Monday evening.

The inaugural function was held at Kulakkada on the southern bank in Kollam district in the presence of a huge crowd on both banks.

The Chief Minister lauded the efforts taken by the engineering wing of the Indian Army and the Kerala State Transport Project (KSTP) for the speedy completion of the steel bridge in the wake of the closure of the 18-year old concrete bridge following detection of damage in its piers four months ago.

Mr. Vijayan said the repair work on the damaged piers of the concrete bridge was progressing well.

He said experts had opined that indiscriminate sand-mining from the vicinity of the bridge piers was what led to the sinking of the piers.

G. Sudhakaran, Public Works Minister, who presided, said the expert team had found the second pier from the Kottarakkara side slighty shifted and the well foundation of the third pier eroded at the bottom.

The KSTP had initially blocked heavy vehicles, permitting only light motor vehicles and two-wheelers on it, from January 10 evening. However, the findings of an expert team led by Aravind, retired engineering expert from the Indian Institute of Technology, Chennai, had recommended the KSTP authorities to prohibit all vehicular traffic on the bridge.

The bridge was closed from January 13 on the basis of a thorough analysis of the video of the bridge piers taken by diving experts, Mr. Sudhakaran said.

The Army Engineering Group from Chennai completed the 58-metre long, three-metre wide Bailey bridge on March 6.

Only light motor vehicle would be permitted, and that too in a single-line system at a time, on the steel bridge weighing 18 tonne, the Minister said.

Kodikkunnil Suresh and Anto Antony, MPs; Chittayam Gopakumar and Aysha Potti, MLAs, and P.K. Satheesan, KSTP chief engineer, spoke.


----------



## eldamar

indians excel only at pharmaceuticals- i know that cos even i myself am buying meds from india


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Railways
12-April, 2017 16:24 IST
*Supply of Rail Neer *



At present, Rail Neer is mandatorily supplied to passengers of all Rajdhani/Shatabdi/Duronto/Suvidha trains. There is also mandatory supply of Rail Neer in 139 pairs of trains and 200 stations as identified by the Ministry of Railways. For remaining trains/stations, other brands of Packaged Drinking Water (PDW) bottles are being supplied to the passengers, as approved by the Zonal Railways. Presently, approximately 6 lakh litres of packaged drinking water is being supplied to passengers all over the Indian Railways, through production in seven Rail Neer plants located at Nangloi, Delhi (2003), Danapur, Bihar (2004), Palur, Tamil Nadu (2011), Ambernath, Maharashtra (2014), Amethi, Uttar Pradesh (2015), Parassala, Kerala (2016) and Bilaspur, Chhattisgarh (2017). However, since the estimated demand for PDW is approximately 25 lakh litres per day, six more Rail Neer plants are planned to become operational in the next two years which will augment the total capacity to approximately ten lakh litres per day. In addition, 1106 Water Vending Machines set up by Indian Railway Catering & Tourism Corporation (IRCTC) have been installed at 345 stations for dispensing drinking water to passengers at prescribed rates in refills and with containers as under:-


*Quantity
Refill (Amount in ₹)
With Container (Amount in ₹) *

300 ml
1
2

500 ml
3
5

1 litre
5
8

2 litre
8
12

5 litre
20
25

Another 1100 Water Vending Machines are planned to be installed on other railway stations shortly. Further, all railway stations already have provision of potable drinking water on all platforms to satisfy the needs of rail passengers, free of cost. On most of the important stations, water coolers and chiller plants are also in operation for providing cold drinking water to passengers during the summer season.


This Press Release is based on the information given by the Minister of State for Railways Shri Rajen Gohain in a written reply to a question in Lok Sabha on 12.04.2017 (Wednesday).

****

Ministry of Railways
12-April, 2017 16:23 IST
*Waste Management Policy in Railways *

Policy guidelines have been issued from time to time regarding Waste Management on Indian Railways including the following aspects:

(i) Handling and disposal of Municipal Solid Waste arising in the railway station area.

(ii) Handling and disposal of garbage arising from catering services.

(iii) Segregation of biodegradable and non-biodegradable wastes.

(iv) Disposal of hazardous waste such as batteries and e-waste.

(v) Prohibition of open burning of waste.


Garbage collected from different points is disposed off to the places nominated by local bodies like Municipal Corporation / Nagarpalika. Final disposal of garbage is done by these local bodies.


Railways have also proposed a pilot project for disposal of Municipal Solid Waste (MSW) being generated at major railway terminals in an environment friendly manner including segregation of waste and conversion of bio-degradable waste to energy.


Detailed instructions have been issued for provision of separate dustbins for biodegradable (wet) and non-biodegradable (dry) at major railway stations. Apart from vending stalls, separate dustbins for collection of biodegradable (wet) waste and non-biodegradable (dry) waste are to be provided on the platforms and all passenger interface areas. Railways have to provide different coloured dustbins and polythene liner bags for biodegradable and non-biodegradable waste.


As informed by the zonal railways, segregation of biodegradable and non-biodegradable waste is being done at some major stations of railways such as ER, NCR, SR, SCR, SECR and WCR. However, segregation is generally not done at collection and final disposal stage by the local Municipal bodies.


The effluent treatment plant at stations data is maintained by the concerned Zonal Railways. As informed by the zonal railways, effluent treatment plants are installed at 06 stations in CR, 02 stations in ER, 04 stations in SCR, 03 stations in WCR and 01 station each in NFR and SR. In addition, effluent treatment plants are also installed in other railway establishments such as Production Units, Workshops and Diesel Locomotive Sheds.


This Press Release is based on the information given by the Minister of State for Railways Shri Rajen Gohain in a written reply to a question in Lok Sabha on 12.04.2017 (Wednesday).

****
Ministry of Railways
12-April, 2017 16:24 IST
*New Catering Policy in Railways *

New Catering Policy has already been notified on 27th February, 2017 with the objective to provide quality food to rail passengers by unbundling of catering services on trains. Indian Railway Catering and Tourism Corporation Limited (IRCTC) has been mandated to carry out the unbundling by creating a distinction primarily between food preparation and food distribution. In order to upgrade quality of food preparation, IRCTC shall be setting up new kitchens and upgrading existing ones. New Catering Policy, inter-alia, includes the following features for unbundling of catering services (i) IRCTC shall manage catering services on all mobile units. (ii) Meals for all mobile units will be picked up from the nominated kitchens owned, operated and managed by IRCTC. (iii) IRCTC will engage service providers from hospitality industry for service of food in trains. (iv) IRCTC shall not outrightly outsource or issue licenses for provision of catering services to private licensees. IRCTC shall retain the ownership and shall be fully accountable for all the issues pertaining to setting up and operation of the Base Kitchens and quality of food.


33% sub quota for women in allotment of each category of minor catering units at all category of stations has been provided in the new Catering Policy 2017.


In compliance of provision in Budget 2016-17 that IRCTC would begin to manage catering services in a phased manner, new Catering Policy 2017 has come into effect on 27.02.2017 in supersession of Catering Policy 2010. The implementation and roll out plan will have essentially two sub components:- (i) Take over scheme for static /mobile units both departmental and licensee operated units. (ii) Unbundling implementation including identification of sectors and subsequent sequencing for takeover. Accordingly, in the first phase, IRCTC would take over 52 mobile units and 38 static units over the New Delhi –Mumbai (NDLS-BCT) route within the calendar year 2017 wherein contracts awarded by Zonal Railways through Standard Bid Document will be reassigned to IRCTC for starting the unbundling process.


This Press Release is based on the information given by the Minister of State for Railways Shri Rajen Gohain in a written reply to a question in Lok Sabha on 12.04.2017 (Wednesday).


****

Ministry of Railways
12-April, 2017 16:23 IST
*End to Train Telemetry Device *

The Dedicated Freight Corridor Corporation of India Ltd. (DFCCIL) is an infrastructure provider. End to Train Telemetry (EoTT) device is an alternative of running trains without guard on an exclusive freight corridor. 

EoTT system consists of two units – one unit called Cab Display Unit (CDU) fitted on the locomotive and the other is Sense and Brake Unit (SBU) fitted on the Last Vehicle of the train. Both the units are fitted with radio transmitter which communicates with each other. In case of a train parting, the system is designed to indicate to the driver the parting of the train and to apply brakes to the rear unit, thus averting the collision of the rear portion with the front portion of the train. 

Each set of EoTT device is estimated to cost approximately ` 10,00,000/-. 

This Press Release is based on the information given by the Minister of State for Railways Shri Rajen Gohain in a written reply to a question in Lok Sabha on 12.04.2017 (Wednesday). 

****

Ministry of Railways
12-April, 2017 16:22 IST
*Speedy Railway Tracks *

Memorandum of Cooperation (MoC) signed between Government of India and Government of Japan for Mumbai-Ahmedabad high speed rail project provides for manufacture of rolling stock under ‘Make in India’. Also two train sets having maximum speeds of 160 kmph have been included in production programme for 2017-18 for Integral Coach Factory (ICF). 

Mumbai-Ahmedabad high speed rail project involving construction of high speed track has been sanctioned with financial and technical assistance from Government of Japan. The project is proposed to be commissioned by 2023. No PPP investments are proposed in the project. Also ‘Mission Raftaar’ announced in 2016-17 envisages doubling of average speeds of freight trains and increasing the average speeds of non-suburban passenger trains by 25 kmph in the next 5 years. Works at a cost of ₹ 18,163 crore have been sanctioned for upgrading the speeds to 160 kmph on New Delhi-Howrah and Mumbai-New Delhi sectors. 

This Press Release is based on the information given by the Minister of State for Railways Shri Rajen Gohain in a written reply to a question in Lok Sabha on 12.04.2017 (Wednesday). 

****

Ministry of Railways
12-April, 2017 16:21 IST
*Outsourcing of some Non-Core Activities in Railways *

New Catering Policy has been notified on 27th February, 2017 with the objective to provide quality food to rail passengers by unbundling of catering services on trains. Indian Railway Catering and Tourism Corporation Limited (IRCTC) has been mandated to carry out the unbundling by creating a distinction primarily between food preparation and food distribution. In order to upgrade quality of catering services, IRCTC will engage service providers from hospitality industry for service of food in trains. In the case of tourist trains, products, executive lounges etc. service providers are engaged. Further, in order to provide better and improved services to passengers, Indian Railways has decided to hand over the Retiring Rooms/dormitories and their management to IRCTC. Expression of Interest (EOI) has been called for for Empanelment of Reputed Organizations by IRCTC to undertake the work of Renovate, Operate and Transfer of retiring room in a phased manner. 

Railways also propose to outsource the housekeeping of major stations and trains by engaging professional agencies so that integrated cleaning can be taken up as a specialised activity. 

Indian Railways is going for development of Commercial Contract Management System (CCMS) for management of internal processes related with commercial contracts to improve the efficiency and performance. 

Memorandums of Understanding (MoUs) have been signed between the Zonal Railway and Railway Board for the year 2016-17 to ensure accountability and improve performance. 

This Press Release is based on the information given by the Minister of State for Railways Shri Rajen Gohain in a written reply to a question in Lok Sabha on 12.04.2017 (Wednesday). 

**** 

Ministry of Railways
12-April, 2017 16:21 IST
*Rail Development Authority *

Ministry of Railways had brought out a concept paper for public consultation on setting up of Rail Development Authority of India. Based on inputs received from stakeholders, a proposal for setting up of RDA has been approved by Government.

Some of the aims and objectives of Rail Development Authority are: pricing of services commensurate with costs; enhancement of Non Fare Revenue; protection of consumer interests by ensuring quality of service and cost optimization; competition, efficiency and economy; market development; creation of positive environment of investment; benchmarking of service standards against international norms; providing framework for non-discriminatory open access to Dedicated Freight Corridor (DFC); absorption of new technologies for achieving efficiency and performance standards; and human resource development to achieve any of its stated objectives. Rail Development Authority’s envisaged functions pertain to the above aims and objectives.

It is envisaged that RDA comprising a Chairman and three Members shall make recommendations to Government for appropriate consideration/decision.

This Press Release is based on the information given by the Minister of State for Railways Shri Rajen Gohain in a written reply to a question in Lok Sabha on 12.04.2017 (Wednesday).

****


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Railways
13-April, 2017 18:46 IST
*Joint Press Release on Railways Cooperation between India and France *

On April 13th of 2017, , Minister for Railways Mr Suresh Prabhakar Prabhu, held meeting with , Minister of State for Transport, Marine Affairs and Fisheries of the Republic of France, Mr Alain Vidalies . They were accompanied by their respective delegation.


On the occasion of this bilateral meeting, both sides exchanged views, recalled the long standing technical cooperation between French National Railways and the Indian Railways (IR) and reaffirmed their commitment to further strengthening their cooperation in the field of Railways.


India and France are committed to develop this cooperation under the aegis of the Memorandum of understanding signed in 2013 between the Ministry of Railways of the Republic of India and the French National Railways (SNCF). This Bilateral Meeting is intended to build upon and deepen the mutual cooperation already existing between the two countries.


India has over 66600 km of railways and over 7000 stations. It focuses its action in particular on priorities : safety speed upgradation, renovation and improvement of stations, passenger amenities, freight transport and network decongestion.


France has 30 000 km of railways, more than 2000 km of High Speed tracks and about 3000 stations. The High Speed network is still expanding. A global reflection on the place and purpose of stations in the city has been carried out recently and led to major renovation works in France. The security and improvement of the facilities is of course a constant concern in France.


In this context, both leaders desired for regular sharing of experience in order to address the common challenges. Both sides agreed that mutual collaboration and exchange of expertise will benefit the stakeholders in the two countries.


This collaboration between the two countries will in particular focus on the following: 

_High speed and semi-high speed rail ; _

_Modernisation of current operations and infrastructure ;_

_Station renovation and operations ;_

_Suburban trains ;_

_Safety systems, operations and Security._


On Semi High Speed, the two sides have decided in 2015 to carry out a technical and execution study for upgrading the speed of passengers trains on the current rail corridor between Delhi and Chandigarh (244 km) up to 200 kmph. The study is likely to be completed by Sep’2017.


The relevant partners, including government entities, agencies and companies, scientific and technical research bodies and private companies, will be invited to join the cooperation, when appropriate, and under the umbrella Cooperation program of two sides.

***


----------



## RISING SUN

China flays India's counter bid to claim Tibetan medicine

Read more at:
http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...ofinterest&utm_medium=text&utm_campaign=cppst

Indian economy to grow at 7.4% in FY18: ADB
India’s economy is set to grow at 7.4% in the current fiscal year 2017-18 against 7.1% in the previous year, on the back of pick-up in consumption demand and higher public investment, the Asian Development Bank (ADB) said on Thursday.

In its latest Asian Development Outlook (ADO) 2017 report, ADB said while the recent gross domestic product (GDP) data for 2016-17 did not fully capture the effects of demonetisation, the slowdown did reflect a continued slump in investment. “Dragging on growth were excess production capacity, problems that past overinvestment left on corporate balance sheets, and new bank lending inhibited by too many stressed assets. Moderately higher growth is projected as consumption picks up and government initiatives boost private investment,” it said.

Click here for enlarge

“An array of important economic reforms has propelled India’s economic success in recent years. A continued commitment to reform—especially in the banking sector—will help India maintain its status as the world’s fastest growing major economy,” Yasuyuki Sawada, ADB’s chief economist, said.

The ADO expects consumption to pick up as more new bank notes are put in circulation after the shock withdrawal of high-value currencies on 8 November and as planned salary and pension hike for state employees are implemented. “The public sector will remain the main driver of investment as banks continue to wind down balance sheets constrained by high levels of stressed assets. Exports are forecast to grow by 6% in the coming year,” it said.

Among potential risks for the Indian economy, the assessment notes risks from higher oil prices as Indian imports nearly 80% of it fossil fuel needs. “A rapid increase in the price of oil could undermine the country’s fiscal position, stoke inflation and swell the current account deficit,” it warned.

ADB projected inflation to accelerate to 5.2% in 2017-18 and 5.4% in 2018-19 as the global economy recovers and commodity prices rebound.

The report estimates of a $1 increase in oil prices raises the import bill by nearly $2 billion. In 2016-17, rising oil prices resulted in a 37.6% increase in India’s import bill. To mitigate India’s vulnerability to oil price swings, the government has proposed reducing dependence on imported oil by 10% over the next five years through more efficient domestic production and increased private investment into the sector, the report noted.
http://www.livemint.com/Politics/mI...Indian-economy-to-grow-at-74-in-FY18-ADB.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RISING SUN

France, India ink pact to upgrade Railways
The French Minister of State for Transport, Marine Affairs and Fisheries Alain Vidalies signed an agreement with Railway Minister Suresh Prabhu for collaboration in areas such as high-speed and semi-high speed rail, modernisation of current operations and infrastructure, station renovation and operations, suburban trains and safety systems, operations and security, said an official release.

On semi-high-speed, the parties had decided in 2015 to carry out a technical and execution study for upgrading the speed of passengers trains on the current rail corridor between Delhi and Chandigarh (244 km) up to 200 kmph.

In his meeting with Road Transport Highways and Shipping Minister Nitin Gadkari, the French Minister discussed reducing the carbon footprint of public transport by using electric buses and LNG-fuelled barges, among others.
http://www.thehindubusinessline.com...k-pact-to-upgrade-railways/article9637982.ece


----------



## kadamba-warrior

RISING SUN said:


> Indian Railways gets milk to hungry baby on train after passenger's SOS tweet



If it takes an SOS tweet to fcuking Union Rail minister of India just to get milk to a hungry baby on a train, then I am sorry - something is really rotten about this system.

Mind you - For every SOS that some really empowered but distressed passenger sends, there may be hapless millions who can't do that and are forced to go hungry.

In stead of patting on their on backs, I think Railways need to introspect what is forcing the passengers to resort to extreme measures like this. When the train journeys take so long on a given route, priority should be given to either have well-supplied pantry cars or have enough stoppages to allow passengers to buy the essentials themselves.

Economics shouldn't be the only driving factor.


----------



## RISING SUN

kadamba-warrior said:


> If it takes an SOS tweet to fcuking Union Rail minister of India just to get milk to a hungry baby on a train, then I am sorry - something is really rotten about this system.
> 
> Mind you - For every SOS that some really empowered but distressed passenger sends, there may be hapless millions who can't do that and are forced to go hungry.
> 
> In stead of patting on their on backs, I think Railways need to introspect what is forcing the passengers to resort to extreme measures like this. When the train journeys take so long on a given route, priority should be given to either have well-supplied pantry cars or have enough stoppages to allow passengers to buy the essentials themselves.
> 
> Economics shouldn't be the only driving factor.


Minister himself doesn't reply these sos all time. There is dedicated team sitting in centre as well as regional centres who ensures that these massages are replied in time with tentative service delivery. And in the end these cases output is evaluated by ministry. I think it's working and people are getting desired replies and their faith in government is again raising.


----------



## kadamba-warrior

RISING SUN said:


> Minister himself doesn't reply these sos all time. There is dedicated team sitting in centre as well as regional centres who ensures that these massages are replied in time with tentative service delivery. And in the end these cases output is evaluated by ministry. I think it's working and people are getting desired replies and their faith in government is again raising.



I don't at all mean that the Minister himself is looking into the tweets. I am sure the Railway authorities monitor tweets addressed to the Minister.

But ask yourself why one needs to send emergency tweets just to get milk for a crying baby. I shudder to think about millions of poor/illiterate families traveling daily with infants or old/sick that need constant supplies, who can't send emergency tweets. What can they do?

If there are sufficiently supplied pantry cars or stoppages for longer segments of the journey, need for such emergency calls don't even arise.


----------



## RISING SUN

kadamba-warrior said:


> I don't at all mean that the Minister himself is looking into the tweets. I am sure the Railway authorities monitor tweets addressed to the Minister.
> 
> But ask yourself why one needs to send emergency tweets just to get milk for a crying baby. I shudder to think about millions of poor/illiterate families traveling daily with infants or old/sick that need constant supplies, who can't send emergency tweets. What can they do?
> 
> If there are sufficiently supplied pantry cars or stoppages for longer segments of the journey, need for such emergency calls don't even arise.


There are two points I would like to make. First no matter what this ministry does, system will not change in a day, minister is trying to bring professionalism in huge service provider who is neck in deep crony corruption. Here the co-passengers need to come in which wasn't happening till now. So what happens that people start posting tweets for people who they even don't know at all. This builds the relationship, not the kind of chit chatter we do with co-passengers in either local trains or home bound express trains. Second point pantry car service is being discontinued and hotel plaza in stations are being introduced. Also there is food n drinks on demand. But you have to reach out to service provider for that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RISING SUN

Saudi Aramco keen to take stake in west coast refinery
Saudi Aramco, the world's largest oil producer, is interested in picking a stake in India's biggest oil refinery being planned to be set up in Maharashtra at a cost of Rs 1.8 lakh crore.

State-owned Indian Oil Corporation (IOC), Bharat Petroleum Corporation (BPCL) and Hindustan Petroleum Corporation (HPCL) together plan to set up a 60-million tonnes a year oil refinery on west coast to meet the rising fuel needs of the country.

"Saudi Aramco and Abu Dhabi National Oil Co (Adnoc) are talking to us for investments in the Indian oil sector," Oil Minister Dharmendra Pradhan said at the Global Natural Resources Conclave here.

Later talking to reporters, he said Aramco is interested in picking a stake in the west coast refinery while Adnoc is keen on petrochemical projects.

"Aramco is talking of stake in the refinery," he said. He, however, did not go into how much stake the Saudi national oil company will pick. "Let's see," is all he said.

IOC holds a 50 per cent stake in the project while BPCL and HPCL have 25 per cent each.

The 60-mt a year refinery will be set up in two phases, along with a mega petrochemical complex. The phase-1 capacity will be 40 mt together with an aromatic complex, naphtha cracker unit and a polymer complex. This will cost Rs 1.2-1.5 lakh crore and will come up in 5-6 years from the date of land acquisition. The mega complex will require 12,000-15,000 acres and land on the Maharashtra coast has been identified, he said. The second phase, involving a 20 mt refinery, will cost Rs 50,000-60,000 crore. IOC has been looking at the west coast for a refinery as the company found it tough to cater to requirements in West and South with its refineries mostly in the North. HPCL and BPCL too have been looking at a bigger refinery because of constraints they face at their Mumbai units.

The mega west coast refinery will produce petrol, diesel, LPG, ATF (aviation turbine fuel) and feedstock for petrochemical plants in plastic, chemical and textile industries in Maharashtra. A top official at one of the state refiners said the project will be funded with 60 per cent debt and 40 per cent equity. The three refiners will chip in Rs 72,000 crore in equity.

Fifteen mt a year is the biggest refinery any public sector unit has set up at one stage. IOC recently started its 15 mt unit at Paradip in Odisha. Reliance Industries holds the distinction of building the biggest refinery in India till now. It built its first refinery at Jamnagar in Gujarat with a capacity of 27 mt, which was subsequently expanded to 33 mt.

It built another unit adjacent to it for exports, with a capacity of 29 mt. The refinery being planned by the state-owned firms will be bigger than that. The phase-1 itself will be bigger than any one single unit.

India has a refining capacity of 232.06 mt, which exceeded the demand of 183.5 mt in 2015-16.
According to the International Energy Agency (EA), this demand is expected to reach 458 mt by 2040. 
http://www.moneycontrol.com/news/bu...ake-stake-in-west-coast-refinery-2254067.html

Finance Ministry okays 8.65 percent interest on Employees Provident Fund
The Finance Ministry is believed to have permitted the Labour Ministry to go ahead with 8.65 per cent rate of interest on employees’ provident fund for 2016-17, which will benefit over four crore EPFO members. The Finance Ministry in its communication to the Labour Ministry has, however, put a rider that the interest rate should not result in a deficit for the retirement fund. This will enable the Labour Ministry to provide 8.65 per cent rate as decided by the Employees’ Provident Fund Organisation (EPFO) trustees.

According to EPFO estimates, the fund will see a surplus after providing 8.65 per cent interest rate for the last fiscal.

A reluctant Finance Ministry had been nudging the Labour Ministry to lower the EPF rate to below 8.65 per cent as approved by the EPFO trustees in December last year.

“The Finance Ministry in its recommendation to the Labour Ministry said it is up to the latter to decide on what interest rate should be given. However, it should be ensured that there should not be any deficit to the fund,” according to a source.

“The Finance Ministry had earlier suggested an EPF rate slightly lower than approved by the trustees as it wanted the interest to be aligned with the rates of small savings,” added the source.

Labour Minister Bandaru Dattatreya has been maintaining that the EPFO subscribers would be provided 8.65 per cent rate of interest for 2016-17.
“The Central Board of Trustees (CBT) had decided to give 8.65 percent. Our ministry keeps on discussing with the Finance Ministry. We would have surplus of Rs 158 crore on providing 8.65 per cent,” Dattatreya had said earlier last week when asked whether the Finance Ministry is making a case for lowering the interest rate.
“If need be, I will talk to them (the Finance Ministry). I have requested them to approve 8.65 percent. In any case, this amount (interest income) will be given to workers,” the minister had said.

As per the practice, the board’s decision is concurred by the Finance Ministry after evaluating whether the EPFO would be able to provide the rate approved by trustees through its own income or not.

Once the Finance Ministry ratifies the rate of interest approved by the CBT, it is credited to the account of EPFO members for that particular financial year.

The Finance Ministry had last year also decided to lower the EPF interest rate of 8.8 percent for 2015-16, decided by the CBT, to 8.7 per cent. The decision had drawn flak from all quarters forcing the government to uphold 8.8 per cent.
The Finance Ministry has been asking the Labour Ministry to rationalise the EPF interest rate in view of lowering of returns on various administered saving schemes like PPF.

The government generally ratifies the rate of return approved by the CBT because the EPFO is an autonomous body and provides interest on EPF deposits from its own income.
http://www.financialexpress.com/ind...vident-fund/629686/?google_editors_picks=true


----------



## Hindustani78

A loaded truck fell into Sarma river after a bridge collapsed at Gandachara Amarpur road, 105 kms from Agartala, Tripura.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Railways16-April, 2017 19:45 IST
Vistadome Coach, Mechanised laundry under boot model at Visakhapatnam and life line express at Sindhudurg(Maharastra) inaugurated by railway Minister Suresh Prabhu. 

Railway Minister Shri Suresh Prabhakar Prabhu, today laid the foundation stone and dedicated various Railway Initiatives to the nation at Rail Sadan, Bhubaneswar through video conferencing. 


Shri Prabhu dedicated Visatadome Coach and Laid Foundation stone for Mechanized Laundry under BOOT Model at Visakhapatnam. He also Inaugurated Life Line Express at Sindhudurg (Maharastra) in presence of Sri Rajen Gohain union Minister of state for Railways, Shri K.Hari Babu, Member of Parliament, Viskhapatnam,Shri P.V.K Raju, MLA, K.Satyanarayan Raju, MLC and other dignitaries at Rail Sadan.








While flagging off the train with new Vistadome coach between Visakhaptnam and Araku, Shri Prabhu said that the Vistadome coach having features like glass roof, LED lights, rotable seats, GPS based info system etc will offer to tourists to enjoy scenic beauty not only at destination but also along the journey. He also said Mechanised Laundry under BOOT Model at Visakhapatnam will significantly improve the quality of linen leading to enhanced passenger satisfaction. Inaugurating Life Line Express-Sindhudurg of Konkan Railway Shri Prabhu said it will be a great help to the poor patients.


Earlier, Shri Umesh Singh, General Manager, East Coast Railway welcome the guests. A function was also arranged at Visakhapatnam, in which a large number of Public Representatives including Kothapalli Geetha, Member of Parliament, V.Ganesh Kumar, MLA, P.G.V.R.Naidu, MLA, P.Srinivas Rao, MLA, B.Satyanarayana Murthy, MLA, K.Sarveswara Rao, MLA along with Smt Chandralekha Mukharjee, DRM/Visakhapatnam were present.


*****


----------



## RISING SUN

MMRDA to allow soil testing for bullet train work
After being firm on not allowing the Mumbai-Ahmedabad bullet train project to take shape at Bandra Kurla Complex (BKC), the Mumbai Metropolitan Region Development Authority (MMRDA) seems to have blinked first. The officials are now ready to permit High-Speed Rail Corporation of India Limited (HSRC) to conduct only soil testing at the business district.

When the bullet train terminal was decided to be set up at BKC, MMRDA authorities opposed it as it clashed with their own plans of an International Financial Services Centre (IFSC) on the same plot.

Now, Dilip Kawathkar, spokesperson of MMRDA has confirmed, "If an application comes seeking a nod to conduct soil testing, MMRDA will give an approval for onlythat," In other words, the permission will not mean clearance for the larger bullet train project.

As the landmark HSRC project is being monitored by the Prime Minister's Office (PMO), there is pressure to take the project forward.

Last week, representatives of HSRC went to conduct soil testing, but were sent back.
http://www.dnaindia.com/mumbai/report-mmrda-to-allow-soil-testing-for-bullet-train-work-2402464

Shatabdi Express to bring Delhi closer by 25 minutes
Shatabdi Express will run at a speed of 130 kmph from June, reducing the travel time between Delhi and Chandigarh by 20 to 25 minutes.

The train covers 245 km in 4 hours and 5 minutes at a speed of 110 kmph at the moment. Three Shatabdis ply from the city to New Delhi.

Ambala divisional railway manager Dinesh Kumar said the new speed limit will initially be implemented between New Delhi and Ambala stretch.

The speed limit for the stretch between Dappar and Chandigarh will also increase after the completion of its double-lane project, he said. The division will seek clearance from the Commission of Railway Safety.

Ambala divisional rail way manager Dinesh Kumar said French company SNCF, which surveyed the Chandigarh-New Delhi track for semi-high speed, suggested it could increase to 200 kmph but the track had to be modified.

He said they have proposed a cost of Rs 50 lakh for the project.
Sources said the engineering department had also conducted a survey and pointed out the need for upgrading infrastructure.


The work for running trains at semi-high speed was announced in the railway budget of 2014.

The railways had earlier too explored the prospect of running a semi-high speed train at 160 to 200 km per hour on the ChandigarhDelhi route.


The Shatabdi Express covers 245 km in 4 hour and 5 minutes at a speed of 110 kmph at the moment. Three Shatabdis ply from the city to New Delhi. 
http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...-25-minutes/articleshow/58190047.cms?from=mdr

फिरोजपुर-अमृतसर रेलवे ट्रैक के लिए 300 करोड़ रुपए मंजूर
फिरोज़पुर-अमृतसर रेलवे ट्रैक को हरी झंडी मिलने के बाद अमृतसर से मुम्बई का रेल रास्ता 250 किलोमीटर नजदीक हो जाएगा। नीति आयोग ने इस प्रोजक्ट के लिए करीब 300 करोड़ रुपये की मंजूरी दी है। सतलुज दरिया पर रेलवे पुल का निर्माण किया जाएगा।

अमृतसर। आखिरकार नीति आयोग द्वारा फिरोज़पुर-अमृतसर रेलवे ट्रैक को बिछाने की मंजूरी मिलने से लोगों को बहुत बड़ी राहत मिली हैं। इस ट्रक को बिछाने के लिए नीति आयोग ने करीब 300 करोड़ रुपये के प्रोजक्ट को मंजूरी दे दी है। फिरोज़पुर से अमृतसर होते हुए जम्मू कश्मीर तक रेल से जाना अब आसान हो जायेगा।

फिरोज़पुर डीआरएम अनुज प्रकाश ने बताया कि पंजाब के लोगो की बहुत पुरानी मांग जल्द पूरी होने जा रही है। इसके लिए नीति आयोग ने 299 करोड़ रुपये की मंजूरी दे दी है। इस प्रोजेक्ट के लिए रेलवे मंत्रालय ने पंजाब सरकार से मांग की थी कि ट्रैक बिछाने के लिए किसानों से जगह रिक्वायर करके दे, साथ ही ट्रैक बिछाने पर होने वाले खर्चे का आधा पैसा पंजाब सरकार दे। मगर पंजाब सरकार इसके लिए मंजूर नहीं थी। इससे ये प्रोजेक्ट काफी देर से लटका पड़ा था, मगर अब रेल मंत्रालय ने इस प्रोजेक्ट के लिए मंजूरी दे दी हैं और इस प्रोजेक्ट के लिए जिला फिरोज़पुर और तरनतारन डीसी को ट्रैक बिछाने के लिए जमीन एक्वायर करने के लिए पत्र लिख दिया गया है। मुझे उमीद है कि ये प्रोजेक्ट जल्द शुरू हो जायेगा। इस ट्रैक को बिछाने के लिए पहले भी सर्वे हुआ था, मगर कामयाब नहीं हो पाया। अब इस प्रोजक्ट को मंजूरी मिल गयी है। अब अमृतसर से मुम्बई की दूरी में करीब 250 किलोमीटर में कमी आएगी। इस ट्रैक के लिए सतलुज दरिया पर एक रेलवे पुल का भी निर्माण किया जायेगा।

फिरोज़पुर छावनी रेलवे स्टेशन पर खड़े यात्रियों ने कहा कि फिरोज़पुर-अमृतसर रेलवे ट्रैक बिछना अच्छी खबर है। इस ट्रैक के बिछाये जाने पर बहुत राहत मिलेगी। अगर हमें अमृतसर जाना होता था तो हमें बस से या फिर जालंधर से जाना पड़ता था। अब हमें बहुत फायदा होगा इससे हमारा समय और पैसों की बचत होगी। 
http://m.khaskhabar.com/news/news-f...for-this-project-news-hindi-1-197618-KKN.html

Railways to upgrade Delhi-Chandigarh route for 200kmph service
After successful launch of 160 km per hour train service on Delhi-Agra corridor, railways is aiming at scaling the speed up to 200 kmph on Delhi-Chandigarh route with the French help to reduce the travel time.

The 245 km long Delhi-Chandigarh corridor, one of the busiest routes in northern India, is slated to be first semi- high speed project being taken up by railways to run train at maximum speed of 200 kmph.

Railways has identified nine high priority passenger corridors of total 6,400 km including Delhi-Agra, Delhi- Chandigarh to be upgraded to run semi-high speed train service.

Delhi-Kanpur, Nagpur-Bilaspur, Mysore-Bengaluru-Chennai, Mumbai-Goa, Mumbai-Ahmedabad, Chennai-Hyderabad and Nagpur- Secunderabad routes have also been identified for raising the speeds of passenger trains to 160/200 kmph.

SNCF, the French railways, will submit the execution strategy and implementation model with detailed cost of the semi-high speed project involving upgradation of the 245 km Chandigarh route.

The French team is expected to submit the final report with details of cost analysis by October, said a senior railway ministry official associated with the project.

The aim is to reduce the travelling time considerably so it has been decided to upgrade the existing track for running trains at 200 kmph speed and French railways has been asked to prepare the draft document for it, he said.

According to a rough estimate, it is likely to cost over Rs 10,000 crore with about Rs 46 crore per kilometre for running trains at 200 kmph, which includes rolling stock, and signal and track upgradation on the Chandigarh corridor.

At present, Shatabdi Express covers the 245 km distance in about three hours 30 minutes travelling at a maximum speed of 110 kmph.

The 200 kmph speed will reduce the journey time to one hour 50 minutes with one stop at Ambala.

A high-level French delegation has recently met Indian Railways officials and discussed the possibility of running the semi-high speed trains on the Delhi-Chandigarh sector.

It was agreed to explore the upgradation of the existing track to enable 200 kmph speed run, said the official.
http://www.hindustantimes.com/india...mph-service/story-0DDw0BNr7L4lUD3ruRydsM.html


----------



## RISING SUN

Suresh Prabhu flags off trial run of ‘vistadome’ coaches between Visakhapatnam and Araku
Railway Minister Suresh Prabhu on Sunday flagged off the trial run of new vistadome coaches between Andhra Pradesh’s Visakhapatnam and Araku. Prabhu said that newly launched coaches having features like glass roof, LED lights, rotatable seats, GPS based info system etc will make tourists enjoy scenic beauty not only at the destination, but also along the journey. The minister, who was joined by MoS Railways Rajen Gohain, also inaugurated Life Line Express at Maharashtra’s Sindhudurg.

The minister also laid the foundation stone for Mechanized Laundry under BOOT model at Visakhapatnam. The minister, who made the inaugurations via video conference, said mechanised laundry under BOOT Model at Visakhapatnam will significantly improve the quality of linen leading to enhanced passenger satisfaction. While inaugurating Life Line Express-Sindhudurg of Konkan Railway, Prabhu said it will be a great help to the poor patients. The function was co-managed by East Coast Railway General Manager Umesh Singh, who welcomed the guests.
On the other hand, an event was organised at Visakhapatnam, in which a large number of public representatives including MP Kothapalli Geetha, MLA Ganesh Kumar, MLA PGVR Naidu, MLA P Srinivas Rao, MLA, B.Satyanarayana Murthy, MLA K Sarveswara Rao, MLA along with Visakhapatnam DRM Chandralekha Mukharjee were present.
http://www.financialexpress.com/eco...aches-between-visakhapatnam-and-araku/630079/


----------



## Bilal9



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kadamba-warrior

RISING SUN said:


> There are two points I would like to make. First no matter what this ministry does, system will not change in a day, minister is trying to bring professionalism in huge service provider who is neck in deep crony corruption. Here the co-passengers need to come in which wasn't happening till now. So what happens that people start posting tweets for people who they even don't know at all. This builds the relationship, not the kind of chit chatter we do with co-passengers in either local trains or home bound express trains. Second point pantry car service is being discontinued and hotel plaza in stations are being introduced. Also there is food n drinks on demand. But you have to reach out to service provider for that.



I know that Prabhu inherited a very messy system.

For the most part, it is not his fault that passengers are facing inconveniences. But my only problem with Mr. Prabhu is that, if I am not mistaken, he is in the process of replacing pantry cars with additional passenger coaches to generate additional revenues and to reduce costs.

While it is a noble cause that Prabhu has chosen to improve finances of an ailing Railway system over populism, he needs to balance that with very essential passenger amenities - such as continuing with pantry cars _wherever necessary_ like in long haul trains or having regular stoppages.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Prime Minister's Office
17-April, 2017 13:07 IST
*PM inaugurates Multi-Speciality Hospital, Diamond Manufacturing Unit in Surat*


The Prime Minister, Shri Narendra Modi, today inaugurated the Kiran Multi-Speciality Hospital, and the Diamond Manufacturing Unit of M/s Hare Krishna Exports Pvt Ltd in Surat. 

The Prime Minister described the effort devoted towards making the hospital as “commendable”, and added that the state-of-the-art hospital would benefit citizens. He emphasized that the poor must have access to quality and affordable healthcare. In this context he talked about the Union Government’s initiatives to bring down the prices of medicines, stents etc. He said he is committed to providing affordable healthcare for the poor and the middle class. Calling for focus on preventive healthcare, the Prime Minister said that the Swachh Bharat Abhiyan is linked to efforts towards a healthier India. 

The Prime Minister said Surat has made a mark in the diamond industry but there is now need to look at the entire gems and jewellery sector. He said that as far as the gems and jewellery sector is concerned, our aim should not only be ‘Make in India’ but also 'Design in India'. 

***


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Railways
18-April, 2017 14:46 IST
*The mobility in Train Operations on the busiest route of Delhi Howrah section of Indian Railway network gets a boost with the commissioning of Electronic Interlocking & massive Yard Remodeling commissioned at Dadri *

Electronic Interlocking - Yard Remodeling commissioned in record time of only 150 minutes. 

In a significant move for high tech infrastructure with the view to improve mobility in train operations on the busiest route of Delhi Howrah section of Indian Railway network, Electronic Interlocking & massive Yard Remodeling has been commissioned at Dadri Railway Station in Uttar Pradesh which falls under Allahabad Division of North Central Railway. This project is part of ongoing process of modernization of Indian Railway network. 

This Electronic Interlocking involves 318 routes adopting most Modern Signalling System with Centralized Operation controlling 45 Signals, 74 Points and 176 Track Circuits with massive yard remodeling. The another significant point is that this work has been commissioned in record time of only 150 minutes on 16th April 2017. This work has been successfully planned, executed and commissioned in the leadership and guidance of Shri M.C. Chauhan, General Manager North Central Railway. 

Dadri is a complex yard in North Central Railway spread over six kilometers on busiest route of Delhi-Howrah Section of Indian Railways and also having connectivity with National Thermal Power Corporation Power Plant and Container Depot. 

With Commissioning of this, 3rd line between Aligarh-Ghaziabad section is made through Dadri Yard improving mobility in train operation which was earlier not available. This has also facilitated extension of platform No. 1, 2 & 3 and addition of new platform No. 4 at Dadri Station. All these four platforms have also been connected with new foot over bridge improving passenger amenity facilities at this station. 

****

Ministry of Railways
18-April, 2017 12:02 IST
*Indian Railways takes various initiatives to facilitate travel in this summer *

In an endeavor to provide smooth travel experience to the railway travelers, Indian Railways have taken various initiatives for improved passenger experience. Considering the peak season during summers, Indian Railways is poised to offer convenient travel to the passengers without upsetting their plans. To ensure optimal utilization of available accommodation, following initiatives have been undertaken by Indian Railways:-

i) Finalization of first reservation chart at least 4 hours before the scheduled departure of the train.

ii) After preparation of first reservation chart, current ticket booking facility provided through any reserved ticket booking window as well as on internet till preparation of second reservation chart.

iii) Transfer of vacant available accommodation after preparation of second reservation chart to next remote location.

iv) Following facilities are also provided online through IRCTC website:

a) Waitlisted passengers given the option of accommodation in any other train without payment of any difference of fare or grant of refund thereon under VIKALP scheme. This facility can also be availed for e tickets booked prior to 01.04.2017

b) Tickets booked across reserved ticket booking window can be cancelled through IRCTC website or through 139.

c) In case of e tickets, boarding points can be changed through IRCTC website at least 24 hours before the scheduled departure of the train.

d) The facility of online booking of wheel chair provided free of cost to passengers.

e) The facility of online booking of retiring rooms through IRCTC website has been introduced.

f) Disposable bedrolls can be purchased through IRCTC website.

g) E Catering introduced to increase food options available with passengers.





********


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Steel
19-April, 2017 15:02 IST
*Steel Minister Chaudhary Birender Singh inaugurates India Steel 2017 in Mumbai *

Following is the text of the Steel Minister Chaudhary Birender Singh’s Inaugural Speech at the India Steel 2017 International Conference and Exhibition in Mumbai today:

Dr. Aruna Sharma, Secretary, Steel

Dr. Edwin Basson, Director General, World Steel Association

Dr. A Didar Singh, Secretary General, FICCI Shri P.K.Singh, Chairman, SAIL

CMDs of Steel Companies

Senior Officials from Government of India and State Governments

Delegates & Exhibitors from India & abroad

Ladies & Gentlemen 

I am happy to be with you all at ‘India Steel-2017’.

The gathering today is unique as multiple stakeholders of the Steel Industry are together at one platform. It is encouraging to see almost the entire Steel industry coming together to participate in this mega event.

I extend a warm welcome to a large number of international delegates who are part of the India Steel Expo.

The Reverse Buyer-Seller Meet being held during the event is first-of-its-kind exclusive meet for steel sector. This is a welcome initiative. I compliment Ministry of Commerce, Ministry of Steel, FICCI and all those involved in this initiative. It will prove to be a landmark step for taking Indian steel to far corners of the world.

I commend the organising team for implementing my suggestion of having a session for women in steel sector. Constituting half the population, women are the joint decision makers in purchase decisions for home. Women can be perfect brand ambassadors for steel, as also influencers and opinion makers.

I am sure these two will become regular features in forthcoming events.

I was recently reading in a magazine that ‘Dollar value of steel’ is twice the size of all other major metal industries combined.

In terms of tonnes produced, steel is 15 times larger than other metal industries.

In terms of importance, steel is second only to oil as an essential segment for economic development. It is a matter of pride that all of us are a part of such a huge and important sector of the economy.


As we all know, the past 3 years have been quite challenging for the steel industry. Government of India intervened strategically at regular intervals to provide policy and regulatory support as and when required. MIP, Safeguard duties, anti-dumping duties, construction & infrastructure investment etc. were brought in to provide a level playing field.



I took charge of the Ministry of Steel in July 2016, and since then we have been focussing on five thrust areas, which can be summed up as PRIDE. These are


· Production and productivity increase

· Research & Development

· Indian-made steel concept

· Demand boost for steel

· Excellence in Quality and Efficiency 

The focussed strategy of PRIDE has given desired results. India has emerged as a leading country among the steel producing nations. It is heartening to note that we are among the few countries to have a positive demand growth for steel.

In financial year 2016-17, Indian Steel industry has performed exceedingly well. We doubled our exports of steel products. In fact, India became a net exporter of steel after a gap of 3 years. We reduced our steel imports by 1/3rd and increased production of crude steel by around 9 percent During the last financial year, consumption of steel in India increased by 3 %.

I must compliment and congratulate each one of you for this wonderful performance. We have been providing a level playing field and equal opportunity to all steel producers. The industry, in turn reciprocated by putting in their best efforts to convert the challenges to opportunities.

I am sure that 2017-18 will also be a record-breaking year, with India leading the growth trend among major steel producing countries. I have full confidence in your potential and capabilities and I am sure that we can repeat the performance of 2016-17.

I want the industry to give as much growth as in last financial year and in fact one per cent more. I am asking you to better your best. Let our mission for 2017-18 be “Plus One Per Cent Growth Rate”.


We increased exports by 102 %, let us at least increase exports by 103 % this year.

We increased steel production by 9 %, let us increase production by at least 10 %.

We reduced imports by 36 %, let us see if we can further reduce imports by 37 %.


Steel consumption increased by 3 %, let us ensure that it increases by 4 %. With Rs. 4 lakh crore of investments planned in infrastructure sector, there is a huge opportunity for increasing consumption. World Steel Association has projected Indian steel demand to grow by 5.7 % in 2017. While globally steel demand has been projected to grow by 0.5 %in 2017. So demand in India will grow at 10 times the world levels in 2017.

As you know we have already shared the Draft National Steel Policy 2017 in public domain. I am happy to see that we have received very good suggestions and ideas. The draft National Steel Policy, which is scheduled to be released soon, will give concrete shape to the vision and plans for the steel industry.

We want to bring in 100 % quality regime in Indian steel sector. I am glad to share that Ministry of Steel is far ahead of other Ministries in implementing quality standards. Around 75 % of steel products are already covered under quality norms.

I would like to highlight three more areas today, raw material for steel making, demand generation for steel and Research & Development in steel sector.

One of the major constraints that Indian steel industry faces is raw material availability and prices. Coking Coal Prices have almost doubled in last three weeks. Cyclone Debbie in Australia last month has affected major mines and ports, which is leading to this sudden price jump. And it is not happening for the first time.

Indian steel industry is heavily dependent on imports of coking coal and this situation arises after every alternate year. We need to make conscious and concerted efforts to overcome this situation.

Ministry of Steel is working with other Ministries like Coal, Petroleum & Natural Gas & Shipping on all these fronts. More coal washeries are in pipeline. Coal India Limited is in the process of acquiring coking coal assets. Controlling diversion of coking coal to thermal plants is being _considered and_ domestic production of coking coal is being increased.

Ministry of Steel has approached concerned Ministries & Departments and is constantly working on expediting finalization of ‘Metal Recycling Policy’ so that steel scrap is available domestically as a raw material to steel industry.

In a national conference for secondary steel sector that we organised earlier this month in Delhi, Gadkari ji shared the idea of a waterway to bring gas to India at a very low cost, which can be given to steel plants also.

Another breakthrough that we have achieved is that Railways have agreed to our demand for allowing slurry pipeline across railway lines. This will bring down cost of transportation. We need to have more slurry pipelines as logistics costs account for around 15 % of the total cost of steel production in India.

We are closely coordinating with Ministry of Housing & Ministry of Urban Development for increasing usage of steel. Venkaiah Naidu ji has assured us that feasibility of increasing steel usage in housing projects under Pradhan mantra Awas Yojana-Urban, will be examined.

Ministry of Steel team is working round the clock to conceive and execute strategies to increase demand for steel in India. Steel Industry as a whole needs to work together to establish the advantages and utility of using steel.

We all know that steel proves cost-effective on long term basis though it appears to be costly if we only look at upfront costs. Ministry pursued and succeeded in inclusion of the concept of Life Cycle Cost Analysis in GFR Rules 2017. Now the industry needs to have sufficient and updated data on such aspects.

I suggest that primary and secondary steel producers must come together to establish a “Big-data Analytics & Application Centre for Steel”. The objective should be to pool resources and information available with all steel companies and analyse the collated data.

This will help to promote usage of steel by statistically demonstrating the advantages of steel over other materials and also to explore new areas where steel can be used.

And let all your findings and research be in public domain so that there is no one-upmanship and data ownership issues. This will also help media, opinion leaders, architects and engineers get access to authentic and credible database. I am sure industry will give a serious thought to this idea.

For increasing consumption of steel, we have also conceptualized the idea of Indian-made steel. The Draft Cabinet Note has been finalized. The proposal, as you know, is to make it mandatory to use Indian-made steel in key projects.

We have organized Regional Conferences, reconstituted Steel Consumer Council, set up Inter-Ministerial Task Forces, got the proposal of Crash barriers along the highways approved by Ministry of Road Transport & Highways. We will continue to provide policy support and supporting infrastructure through these and other new avenues.


Another area where I feel industry needs to focus on is Research & Development. We have been limiting ourselves to incremental improvements in existing technologies. However we also need to work on new technologies to overcome our bottlenecks.

Inspite of being world’s third largest steel producer, we still import huge quantities of value-added and special steels which are not being made in India. I had also shared an idea earlier about light-weighting of commercial vehicles using a new type of steel. This will help reduce wear and tear, fuel cost and will also increase demand for specialized steel. We need to focus on such advanced products.

R&D in steel sector also needs to be oriented to market requirements and customer needs. Commercialization potential should be a key component of R&D projects.

Ministry has set up “Steel Research & Technology Mission of India”. Realizing that Steel-related R&D efforts are scattered in India, I have restructured the institution of SRTMI in such a way that it functions as the umbrella body for all steel- related R&D in India.

Let us innovate and show the world that we can also develop technologies that are world-class and unique.

I am pleased that we are also giving awards to the winners of Prime Minister’s Trophy, Steel Minister’s Trophy and other performers today.

These awards pertain to earlier periods, and it seems it was destined that you receive the awards from me only. Good for me, and I hope you also take it in the same spirit. My heartiest congratulations to all the award winners.

I am sure these awards will continue to serve as a source of encouragement to the winners and inspiration to others.

We need to aspire and strive for accomplishing the benchmarks of performance. Then and only then, we can become a truly world-class steel producing nation.

We have also announced institution of awards for the secondary steel producers on similar lines. Ministry is in the process of finalizing criteria for annually ranking Top 50 Secondary Steel producers, which we would call


“Smart Steel Producers.”


You can see that the whole machinery of Government of India is working as a team to put steel and other industries on fast-track. It is up to the industry now as to how much you can benefit from these initiatives by taking lead and marketing its products.

The steel sector in India has been moving in upward direction since 2014 when Modi ji took charge as Prime Minister. The flight of progress and growth of steel industry has gained enough speed and momentum on the runway in last 2-3 years. Now is the time for take-off and touch commanding heights of success.

Let us all pledge ourselves to work together towards the goal of “Make in Steel for Make in India.” Let us make concerted and whole-hearted efforts to ensure that the steel sector thrives and maintains vibrancy.

My best wishes to the Conference.

*****


----------



## Hindustani78

The Union Minister for Railways, Shri Suresh Prabhakar Prabhu dedicating the New Freight Terminals under Mission Hundred to the Nation, by flagging off, through video conferencing from Rail Bhavan, in New Delhi on April 19, 2017. The Chairman, Railway Board, Shri A.K. Mital and the Member Traffic, Railway Board, Shri Mohd. Jamshed are also seen.






The Union Minister for Railways, Shri Suresh Prabhakar Prabhu flagging off the Freight Trains from following Freight Terminals namely: a. Adani, Kila Raipur b. Penna Cement, Tandur and c. CONCOR, ICD, Khemli, through video conferencing from Rail Bhavan, in New Delhi on April 19, 2017. The Chairman, Railway Board, Shri A.K. Mital and the Member Traffic, Railway Board, Shri Mohd. Jamshed are also seen.






The Union Minister for Railways, Shri Suresh Prabhakar Prabhu flagging off the Express Train No 16791/16792 from Punalur to Palakkad, through video conferencing from Rail Bhavan, in New Delhi on April 19, 2017. The Chairman, Railway Board, Shri A.K. Mital and the Member Traffic, Railway Board, Shri Mohd. Jamshed are also seen.




The Union Minister for Railways, Shri Suresh Prabhakar Prabhu addressing at the flag-off of the New Trains and dedication of New Freight Terminals, through video conferencing from Rail Bhavan, in New Delhi on April 19, 2017. The Chairman, Railway Board, Shri A.K. Mital and the Member Traffic, Railway Board, Shri Mohd. Jamshed are also seen.


----------



## RISING SUN

Sovereign rating upgrade overdue for India; can be big trigger for market 
India’s credit rating has remained unchanged since June 2007, which is the lowest investment grade rating, only a grade above the ‘junk’ status for sovereign bonds. It’s about time rating agencies woke up to the new reality in India. 
Rating agencies rate sovereign bonds on the basis of lending risks, which essentially boils down to estimating the borrowers’ ability to repay its debt, and the likelihood of them defaulting. India’s ratings have remained stuck at the BBB- level, despite the country witnessing substantial improvement in growth and macroeconomic stability in last 10 years. 
India’s S&P rating in last 10 tears (No change after 2014) 


Rating agencies normally look at such parameters as FDI inflows, debt-to-GDP ratio and per capita income of nations under rating, with the debt-to- GDP ratio being the most important. 

FDI inflows into the country have been rising constantly. In 2016-17, we received the highest FDI on record at $46,800 million, higher than $45,148 million inflow witnessed in 2014. 
A crucial parameter – the debt-to-GDP ratio – is improving, with a decline in debt as a percentage of GDP. The central government has adopted a course of fiscal prudence, but states have to show more discipline. Even then, the debt-to-GDP ratio, which was at 68.49 per cent in 2016, is likely to fall to 67.21 per cent in 2017, according to IMF estimates. By 2018, it should decline further to 65.56 per cent. By 2023, it is expected to come down to 60 per cent. 
The per capita income has risen 9 per cent from $1,576 in 2014 to $1,719 in last financial year. IMF expects the per-capita GDP figure to touch $2611 by 2021. 

Unfair rating 
India is not getting a fair deal from the rating agencies. 
Consider this: Spain has a BBB+ rating with a debt-to-GDP ratio of 101 per cent. Italy, with a debt-to- GDP ratio of 133 per cent, almost double than that of India, has the same rating. These ratings are all the more glaring, when you consider their worsening demographics. In the case of Italy, political fluidity was responsible for the nation experiencing a loss. Italy has seen 12 prime ministers in last five years. 
One of the reasons behind their favourable ratings, despite risky debt-to-GDP ratios was the currency. 

But with Brexit becoming a reality, and the French elections being fought with an EU-exit agenda, this advantage may soon be lost. 

India is where the growth is 
The IMF expects China to grow at 6.5 per cent in calendar year 2017, and at a slower 6 per cent in 2018. India, on the other hand, is expected to grow 7.2 per cent in CY2017 and 7.70 per cent in 2018, making India the logical place to seek growth. This is going to attract more FDI and portfolio investments. 
Portfolio investors are early movers. By the time rating agencies put the stamp of approval on the improving economy, they would have made their money. 

A weak rupee has always been the nemesis of FIIs. But with the rupee regaining strength, FIIs are pumping in more money. In the first quarter of this calendar, the Nifty50 is up 12.07 per cent. But in dollar terms, the returns are 17.45 per cent. 
FIIs have never had it so good in five years. In fact this is the highest return in 20 quarters, courtesy the rupee, which appreciated 4.5 per cent during the quarter. 

A rating upgrade is inevitable 
The Organisation for Economic Co-operation and Development has thrown its weight behind India, and says the country is worthy of a credit rating upgrade. 
India’s superior demographics, Aadhaar-based income-tax collection and subsidy transfer, political stability, stable crude prices and a strengthening rupee will force rating agencies to re-rate India, sooner than expected. 

They are probably waiting to see how the GST rolls out. If this goes smoothly, rating agencies will, in all likelihood, upgrade India by March 2018, if not earlier. 
http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...-for-market/articleshow/58297585.cms?from=mdr

India's growth impressive in recent years: IMF 


India’s growth has been “impressive” in recent years and this gives the room for tax broadening efforts by the government, a top International Monetary Fund (IMF) official has said.

“India has recorded quite an impressive growth performance in recent years. Our view is that the elimination of fuel subsidies and the targeting of social benefits has delivered in terms of allowing the union budget target to be achieved at 3.5 per cent of GDP,” Vitor Gasper, Director of the IMF Fiscal Affairs Department told reporters at a news conference.

“We have been collaborating with the Indian authorities in terms of looking at fiscal structural measures, including expenditure rationalisation while protecting infrastructure investment, tax broadening efforts,” he said.

In this context, the rollout of the Goods and Services tax (GST) is an extremely important step that would create a true unified national market in India, he said.

“We see room for tax broadening efforts. We see room for more progressive income taxes in line with trends in income inequality. Perhaps more generally, we do see a case for a medium-term framework and we know that the authorities are actively working on that,” Mr. Gasper said.

Inequality has increased in both India and China. Moreover, globalisation and technological change have been major drivers of economic growth and cross country convergence.

“More than one billion people have been lifted out of extreme poverty since the early 1980s, and most of them come from China and India,” he said. “At the same time, when you focus on country indicators, you see that inequality has increased in most advanced economies and large emerging economies. Again, I am referring to China and India.”

“The clear perception around the world of widespread increases in income inequality illustrates the dominance of national politics shaping these perceptions. Fiscal policies, government expenditures and revenues are powerful means to ensure the sharing of the growth dividend,” the official added.

http://www.thehindu.com/business/in...rowth-in-recent-years-imf/article18152588.ece

What the IMF global financial stability report says about India
Financial stability around the world continues to improve, says the International Monetary Fund’s (IMF’s) Global Financial Stability Report released on Wednesday. But it also points out that while emerging markets may be more resilient now, there are considerable risks from rising corporate debt, especially in a scenario of increasing global risk premiums and rising protectionism. India, says the report, will be among the countries that will see the greatest deterioration in corporate balance sheets.

Click here for enlarge

India starts off on a weak footing. The current debt that is at risk is the highest among large emerging markets. About one in every five rupees has been lent to companies that have an interest coverage ratio—a measure of a company’s ability to pay its debt—of less than one. As the chart above shows, this debt burden will worsen with rising protectionism and risk premiums. For India, this debt at risk could increase by as much 6.7 percentage points. Such a scenario is already underway. For instance, US President Donald Trump’s signing of an executive order on Wednesday will make it harder for US firms to import steel.

Click here for enlarge

For Indian banks, this will come as bad news at a time when they are struggling with at least Rs7 trillion in toxic loans and thin provisioning buffers. The IMF statistics don’t make for good reading. India’s gross bad loans ratio is among the worst, next only to Russia. About 79% of Indian banks’ assets have provisioning needs in excess of their profits; about 77% of assets will be backed by tier-1 capital ratios of 10% (To be sure, most of these are with public sector banks which theoretically have government backing, but any extra capital from the government will be at the cost of the fiscal deficit). IMF estimates that about one-third of the Indian banking system needs to set aside at least three years of earnings to provision adequately for bad loans.

Click here for enlarge

The IMF estimates may well be overly conservative. But just earlier this week, the Reserve Bank of India advised banks to set aside more money against even good loans in stressed sectors. According to a Credit Suisse analysis, exposure to stressed sectors such as telecom and power forms a significant portion of their balance sheets. Setting aside more money to cover the risk of default will hit earnings by up to 15% for some banks, the brokerage said.
http://www.livemint.com/Industry/m9...financial-stability-report-says-about-In.html

Solar power may become cheaper than coal in India
India’s solar power prices may be set to fall below those of thermal (coal) energy.

This is based on an expected cost of around Rs2.90 per unit for the solar power projects at Bhadla in Rajasthan that have received 51 bids. This price is less than the average rate of power generated by the coal-fuelled projects of India’s largest power generation utility, NTPC Ltd, at Rs3.20 per unit.

State-run Solar Energy Corporation of India (SECI), which is running the bid process for 750 megawatt (MW) of solar power capacity at two parks, has received bids totalling 8,750 MW. The bidders include some first-time participants in India, such as Saudi Arabia’s Alfanar.

The solar space has already seen a significant decline in tariffs from Rs10.95-12.76 per kilowatt-hour (kWh) in 2010-11. The previous low was Rs3.15 per kWh, bid by France’s Solairedirect SA in an auction last week to set up 250MW of capacity at Kadapa in Andhra Pradesh.

This low was preceded by Rs3.30 per unit quoted for a 750MW project at Rewa in Madhya Pradesh.

Ashvini Kumar, managing director of SECI, credits the Rewa bid with being a tipping point. The structuring in terms of payment guarantee and offtake arrangement was the trigger for the sharp drop in prices and signalled the arrival of the low solar power tariff regime, he explained.

“Prices have been falling and then came RUMS (Rewa Ultra Mega Solar park)...and that kind of created history. There was aggressive bidding. A lot of credit was given to the structuring of the PPAs (power purchase agreements), bids and offtake arrangement, security by state and things like that,” said Kumar.

He added that a sub-Rs3.00 per unit price is possible.

In Bhadla, while Saurya Urja Company of Rajasthan Ltd is developing a 500 MW park, Adani Renewable Energy Park Rajasthan Ltd is developing another of 250 MW capacity. Rajasthan Renewable Energy Corporation Ltd is a joint venture partner in both.

While a total of 24 bids totaling 5,500 MW were received for the 500 MW capacity on offer, the 250 MW park saw 27 bidders totalling 3,250 MW.

After the financial bids are opened within four weeks, a reverse auction process will be run to select the developers.The bidders include Aditya Birla Renewable, Hero Solar, SBG Cleantech One Ltd, ReNew Solar Power Pvt. Ltd, ACME Solar Holdings Pvt. Ltd, Green Infra and Azure Power.

Kumar also attributed the growing bidders’ interest to tripartite agreements (TPAs) between the Reserve Bank of India, the Union government and the state governments, which provided comfort to power producers against payment defaults by state electricity boards (SEBs).
http://www.livemint.com/Industry/sv...er-may-become-cheaper-than-coal-in-India.html

India shows path for cheaper solar energy: World Bank
It is better to move towards solar energy than to continue to build coal plants, World Bank President Jim Young Kim said today, citing India's massive efforts in solar energy which has made it "cost effective" and "quite competitive".

"There's some really good news. We've our IFC (International Finance Corporation), our private sector group, has been working in India and as recently as a year and a half, two years ago, the price of solar was still around 10, 11 cents per kilowatt hour.

"And so coal was still much cheaper than solar. But the latest option that we've been involved in got that price down to 4.4 cents a kilowatt hour. So now solar is quite competitive with coal," Kim told reporters.

He said there was need to keep doing that as the options around the world, even in emerging markets, have gone down below three cents a kilowatt hour at which point it "becomes cost effective".

"The incentives are clear that moving towards solar is better than continuing with the building of coal plants. So we need to find ways of accelerating that process. We hope to come out of these spring meetings with a platform like that in place," Kim told reporters at the news conference held at the start of the annual Spring meeting of the International Monetary Fund and the World Bank.

He said climate change issue continued to be a priority for the Bank.

"We are thinking about how we can bring together the private sector, the public sector, philanthropists, environmental organisations, governments, to try to really create momentum around financing for climate change," he said.

On coal, he identified six countries - China, India, the Philippines, Indonesia, Pakistan and Vietnam – which are putting most of the coal-based carbon in the air.

"So if we can change the incentives, and change the way that financing for energy works in those six countries, we could potentially have a huge impact on how much carbon we put in the air," Kim said.

"We call this our following the carbon initiative in that we have to make progress in these six countries of moving them much more quickly to renewable source. All right, so now the good news is that renewable source are getting cheaper," he said referring to the low price of solar.

"I'm told that storage technology is getting better very quickly, and that within a few years, we may have some major transformations in the ability to store energy from intermittent sources. So, with all that happening, we think that a major issue is going to be cost to finance, the cost of capital," Kim said.

However, he rued that a grant of hundred billion was promised, but is not coming.

"I mean the Green Climate Fund is still right around 7.5 billion after two or three years. The estimation was that there would be many more billions of dollars than that. So we're using this meeting to bring all of the leaders together to come up with a new plan," he said.

Kim said the bank was going to put on the table a different kind of platform where all the different groups that are trying to have an impact on climate can work together to put the financing tools together.
"The bottom line is this, that the science of climate change didn't change with any particular election. And I don't see that it will," he asserted. 
http://www.moneycontrol.com/news/bu...-cheaper-solar-energy-world-bank-2262721.html

India Plans Auctions for 4 Gigawatts of Wind Power This Fiscal Year
Prime Minister Narendra Modi’s government is seeking to step up the pace of auctioning power-purchase contracts for wind-energy plants, building on a contest that reaped record-low prices for solar farms earlier this month.

The government plans to offer deals covering almost 4 gigawatts of wind capacity in the current fiscal year ending March 2018 in addition to 750 megawatts of solar capacity it will tender next month, Ashvini Kumar, managing director at Solar Energy Corp. of India, the country’s implementing agency for renewable targets, told reporters in New Delhi.

Modi is seeking to expand renewables to help balance India’s burgeoning needs for electricity against efforts to clear the skies of pollution. The government has a goal to install 175 gigawatts of renewable capacity by 2022 and is prodding local authorities to step up the pace of permitting renewables.

“The ministry of new and renewable energy has written to all states to indicate their requirement for green power to consolidate demand, as more tenders would be brought out,” Kumar said.

SECI, which conducted Asia’s first onshore wind auction in February, received bids to supply wind power for 3.46 rupees (5 U.S. cents) a kilowatt-hour, much lower than feed-in tariffs of 4 rupees to 5 rupees prevailing across India’s most windy states.

According to Kumar, the government thinks that 5 gigawatts to 6 gigawatts of wind capacity can be added every fiscal, and companies could be able to reach the government’s goal over the next four years.

Modi’s goal calls for a doubling of India’s wind capacity to 60 gigawatts and a 10-fold increase in solar projects to 100 gigawatts.

SECI already has planned to offer 750 megawatts of solar projects next month in the sunny state of Rajasthan, anticipating that contest will bring record-low bids. The auction structure forces companies to compete for contracts to sell power from renewable energy plants, encouraging them to reduce prices.

The price of solar power in India fell to a record of 3.15 rupees a kilowatt-hour last week in an auction for 250 megawatts earlier this month, besting February’s record of 3.30 rupees a unit.

“The trend in the market should continue, and I would like to think that the market hasn’t bottomed out," Kumar said when asked if tariffs in the upcoming project could go below the 3-rupees mark.

Timely payments to investors backing green power also will help bring prices lower, the official said. The industry has a guarantee backed by the states, SECI, and the Reserve Bank of India, which is the national central bank. This agreement has been executed with 23 states, and SECI expects the remaining to come on board soon, he added.

India’s green-power ambitions have been at risk from loss-making state-run power retailers that aren’t able to buy enough power and have run behind on payments to several domestic and overseas clean-energy companies, racking up deficits of several hundred million dollars.

The upcoming 750-megawatt solar park is split into a 500-megawatt project offering five contracts to build 100 megawatts and a 250-megawatt piece where investors can bid chunks of at least 50 megawatts.

Kumar said the larger piece was oversubscribed 11 times and the smaller one by 13 times when the bids were submitted by investors on Wednesday. The firms bidding included companies from the Middle East and other locations new to India’s renewables auctions.

Infrastructure development and finance group IL&FS has developed the 500-megawatt solar park by acquiring land for installations and building power evacuation systems, while the same has been done for the remaining 250-megawatt portion by Indian conglomerate Adani group.

The solar park charges for the IL&FS group facility are 4.2 million rupees a megawatt, while that for the Adani group’s park are 3.6 million rupees, SECI General Manager Sanjay Sharma said.
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...uctions-for-4-gigawatts-of-wind-power-this-fy

Foreign investors giving M&A deals in India’s renewable energy sector a miss
Foreign strategic investors have largely stayed away from the flurry of deal-making in India’s renewable energy sector, preferring instead to build from the ground up.

Out of the $2.32 billion worth of mergers and acquisitions (M&As) in India’s renewable energy sector in the last 15 months, foreign companies have bought assets worth just $290.6 million, while Indian companies have acquired $2.03 billion worth of assets, according to data from Thomson Reuters.

Among the larger deals in this period are Tata Power Co Ltd’s acquisition of 1.1 gigawatt (GW) assets from the Welspun Group, Greenko Group’s’ acquisition of SunEdison’s India portfolio, and the merger of Orient Green Power Co. Ltd and IL&FS Wind Energy.

[Graphic: Naveen Kumai Saini/Mint]
Click here for enlarge

Preference for greenfield projects and troubled balance sheets in their home markets are seen as two reasons why foreign investors have not been active in the M&A market for renewable energy.

“With many of the foreign strategics, there has been a much larger preference for organic build-out for their businesses, because they believe that they have much better control over the assets, both from an operational perspective and from an implementation perspective,” said Kaustubh Kulkarni, managing director and head of investment banking at J.P. Morgan India Pvt. Ltd.

Strategic investors also feel that given the renewable targets in the country, there was good visibility of new projects of meaningful size to be awarded for a sustained period of time, and given that they have built teams and capabilities to develop these projects, there was a tendency to prefer participating in bids and winning projects on their own rather than going after somebody else’s portfolio, Kulkarni added.

In India, the opportunity to scale up is significant, with the government targeting to achieve 175GW of renewable energy generation by 2022.

Preference for greenfield development also stems from lower cost effectiveness of acquisitions and a shortage of assets of meaningful size, experts said.

“Given the significant drop in the capital outlay of the new projects, strategics believe they could end up owning a larger portfolio with a similar outlay and hence have been focusing on organic growth. Also, not many portfolios of decent size are available to strategic acquirers,” said Sudhir Dash, managing director at investment banking firm Investec Capital Services (India) Pvt. Ltd.

Another reason holding back foreign strategic investors is the structural issues back home.

“Europe, over the last 10-15 years, had structured itself for a significant part of electricity generation through renewables with the gas-based power plants meant to support and balance the intermittent renewable sources. However, given the lack of local gas resources and how the relative pricing with coal has developed, a number of gas power plants have become unviable,” said Rahul Mody, managing director, Ambit Corporate Finance.

This, in turn, has dampened their ability to make large deals overseas.

In Europe, companies have built tens of gigawatts of gas-based power plants, many of which are stranded or are operating at low capacity levels, leading to large write-offs at utilities, he said.

“These challenges in their home markets have restricted their ability for M&As,” Ambit Corporate Finance’s Mody added.

However, some believe that going ahead, foreign strategic investors could become more open to M&As given the pressure to scale up.

“For many foreign strategics, M&A is a secondary strategy which is typically pursued to complement greenfield development. Given the limited supply of organic opportunities compared to the demand in recent auctions, the greenfield approach has been slower to materialize than expected. These groups are increasingly open to evaluating acquisitions and we expect this trend to continue given the pressure to scale,” said Rahul Goswami, managing director at Greenstone Energy Advisors Pvt. Ltd, a boutique advisory firm.
http://www.livemint.com/Industry/Q5...giving-MA-deals-in-Indias-renewable-ener.html

UK's CDC Group Invests Heavily In India's Renewable Energy Projects
India's renewable energy sector just got bigger thanks to an investment from U.K.-owned CDC Group of up to $100 million to support renewable energy projects.

The announcement was made by the U.K.'s Secretary of State for Business, Energy and Industry Strategy Greg Clark at the inaugural India-U.K. Energy for Growth Dialogue in New Delhi on April 6. He also met with India's Minister for Power, New & Renewable Energy, Coal and Mines, Piyush Goyal, to talk about large-scale, private sector investments between the two countries in the area of energy.

The two ministers agreed that on the power and renewables front, the focus will be on the introduction of performance-improving smart technologies, energy efficiency and accelerating the deployment of renewable energy.

For some time now, CDC Group Plc, the U.K. government's development finance institution, has made its known that it seeks to set up its own renewable energy platform focused on the eastern part of India, and even neighboring countries such as Bangladesh.

The finance institution is contemplating leveraging its experience in running Globeleq Africa, a company in which it acquired a majority stake in 2015, for green energy investments in Asia. Globeleq has a 1,200-megawatt gren power generation capacity spread across Côte d'Ivoire, Cameroon, Kenya, South Africa and Tanzania.

As reported by MetalMiner, India aims to generate over half of its electricity through renewable and nuclear energy by 2027. The world's largest democracy published a draft 10-year national electricity plan in December, which said it aimed to generate 275 gigawatts of renewable energy, and about 85 gw of other non-fossil fuel power such as nuclear energy, by the next decade. This would make up 57% of the country's total electricity capacity by 2027, more than meeting its commitment to the Paris Agreement of generating 40% of its power through non-fossil fuel means by 2030.

India has been taking massive forward strides in the renewable energy sector. Already, as per one estimate, it is set to overtake Japan as the world's third-largest solar power market in 2017. Taiwanese research firm EnergyTrend predicted that the global solar photovoltaic demand was expected to remain stable at 74 gw in 2017, with the Indian market experiencing sustained growth. The country was expected to add 14% to the global solar photovoltaic demand, the equivalent of the addition of 90 gw over the next five years.
https://seekingalpha.com/article/40...ests-heavily-indias-renewable-energy-projects


----------



## RISING SUN

India moving forward to become major destination for FDI: US trade official
India, with a young skilled workforce, high growth rate and deregulation being undertaken by the government, is set to become an important destination for foreign investment, a former top US trade official has said.

"With the young skilled workforce, its growth rate that is going to surpass China for the coming years, as well as the market opening and deregulation undertaken by Prime Minister Narendra Modi, will make this a really important destination for foreign investment," Wendy Cutler, who was the Acting Deputy US Trade Representative under Obama administration told a Washington audience yesterday.

Speaking at a panel discussion on the occasion of the launch of Foreign Direct Investment (FDI) Confidence Index, Cutler said, India under Modi has emerged as among the favourite destinations for foreign investors.

For the second consecutive year, India appears in top 10 of the index. This year, it was placed at the eighth spot as against ninth last year.

China has slipped to the third spot. Germany has now become the second top destination in the FDI Confidence Index after the US, which takes the fifth spot for the fifth year in a row.
Performance Management Certification from XLRI

Ad Talentedge

"Five of the top 10 countries are from Asia. There is a lot of optimism about investment opportunities in Asia, not only among Asian but also global investors as well. Clearly, China and India seems to be the cause of this lot of optimism. India moved eighth on the index," she said.

Cutler said the optimism about investment in China "does not seem to be in line from what we are hearing" from not only the US business community but also the European business community as well.

In her previous stint in the United States Trade Representative, she was responsible for the Trans-Pacific Partnership agreement (TPP), US-China trade relations and US-India Trade Policy Forum.

"The investment climate is getting worse in China. Companies are facing a lot of restrictions in China, whether it be licensing or approval process or favourable treatment of domestic competitors or requirements to share technology. We are hearing from our companies that their optimism is declining," Cutler said.

Noting that the Chinese FDI in the US and vice versa should be watched closely, she said there is a growing concern that while the US and foreign companies are facing restrictions in China, there is a feeling that Chinese companies face few restrictions here in the US.

"India, on the other hand, is moving towards becoming a favourite FDI destination," she said.

"When you loom at India, it is moving from a closed market to an open market. The reforms that are being undertaken are perhaps not as ambitious as one would hope for. But under Prime Minister Modi, India is really under track towards the opening," she said.

Contrasting India, a little bit with China, Cutler said that China was really open to foreign direct investment.

"But we are seeing that trend going in a different direction," Cutler said.

"The other thing that makes me think very favourably about India is that it does not face the same demographic challenges that many Asian countries face. India with most of its population under 40 offers a very attractive destination, coupled with the high skilled nature of the workforce," she said.

However, she said India is "one of the difficult countries" to negotiate.

"So while all these developments are positive, they have a way to go here, but they are moving in the right direction," Cutler said.

Global Business Policy Council chairman Paul Laudicina said that India's youth population gives India wage price advantage over China.

In China, average manufacturing wages have tripled between 2006 and 2015.

"This is part of the reason that coupled with a robust growth, a huge internal market, Modi government's attempt to promote investment, the intention to abolish the foreign investment promotion board, access to the retail sector is being made more accessible. All of this makes India a robust environment," he said. 
http://m.economictimes.com/news/eco...di-us-trade-official/articleshow/58255752.cms

In 10 years, half of India's energy capacity will be from non-fossil fuel sources 
Non-fossil fuels -- renewables, nuclear and large hydroelectric power plants -- will account for more than half (56.5 per cent) of India's installed power capacity by 2027, according to a draft of the third National Electricity Plan (NEP3). 
The draft notes that if India achieves its target to install 175 GW of renewable energy capacity by 2022 -- as committed under the 2015 Paris Agreement -- it will not need to install, at least until 2027, any more coal-fired capacity than the 50 GW currently under construction. 
The Ministry of Power produces a National Electricity Plan every five years, in which it reviews the progress made over the previous five years, and sets out a detailed action plan for the next 10 with the overarching aim of achieving universal access to electricity and ensuring that power is supplied efficiently and at reasonable prices. 
NEP3 outlines how the government expects the electricity sector to develop over the five years from 2017 to 2022, as well as the subsequent five years to 2027. 

When the draft was released, India had installed just over 50 GW of renewable power capacity, of which wind energy made up 57.4 per cent and solar 18 per cent. This gave renewables a 15 per cent share in total installed capacity of just over 314 GW, while coal made up 60 per cent -- the remaining being large hydropower, nuclear, gas and diesel. 
Renewables will have to scale rapidly to meet a national target set in 2015 to increase capacity to 175 GW by 2022 -- 100 GW from solar, 60 GW from wind and the remainder from sundry smaller sources such as biofuels and biomass. 

NEP3 projects that not only will the 2022 target be achieved, renewable power capacity will reach 275 GW in 2027. This is three times the projection made in NEP2, of 70 GW, and significantly more ambitious than publicly proclaimed targets. 
Comparing NEP3 with India's Intended Nationally Determined Contribution (INDC) under the Paris Agreement reached at the 21st Conference of Parties (COP21) to the UN Framework Convention on Climate Change (UNFCCC) in 2015 shows a higher level of ambition to reach a low-carbon economy faster. 

In its INDC, India had said it planned to achieve 40 per cent cumulative installed capacity from non-fossil fuel-based energy resources by 2030. 
NEP3 is significantly more upbeat, predicting that non-fossil power will make up 46.8 per cent of total installed capacity by 2021-22 and 56.5 per cent by 2027 -- 10 years from now. If the NEP3 target is met as per the projected timelines, total installed renewable capacity will surpass coal-based capacity around 2024. 

Such ambitions are underpinned by the rapidly changing economics of wind and solar, whose price is falling rapidly. 
In February 2017, solar power was auctioned at a record low of Rs 2.97-Rs 2.979 per kilowatt-hour (kWh). Soon after, in auctions for wind power projects in March 2017, the winning bid quoted an all-time low price of Rs 3.46/kWh. Solar and wind are expected to reach grid parity -- when they cost as much as conventional power -- in the near future, perhaps as early as next year. 
As for other zero-emission sources like nuclear and large hydropower, NEP3 projects an addition of 7.6 GW of nuclear and 27.3 GW of large hydroelectricity capacity up to 2027, up from 6.7 GW and 44.4 GW of hydro installed as of March 2016, as ongoing and approved projects come online during 2017-22. 
As per NEP3 projections, the 2022-27 period would require an addition of about 44 GW of coal-based capacity to meet projected demand, a requirement that would be adequately met by the 50 GW that will come online during 2017-22. This leaves India with 6 GW of extra capacity. 

The NEP's projections for coal are different from INDC, which suggested the country would require 100 GW, and perhaps as much as 300 GW, of additional coal-fired capacity by 2030. 

The downgrading of coal expansion is not unexpected because rapid expansion of renewables means fossil fuel-based power plants are already under-utilised. 
NEP3 shows the average coal plant load factor -- a measure of how much plants are used -- has fallen from around 70 per cent to just over 62 per cent in the last four years, an "exceptionally low" level, according to the Economic Survey 2016-17. 

While renewable capacity is rising globally, developing countries including India are widely expected to continue using cheap coal. The International Energy Agency (IEA), an intergovernmental organisation that provides key information and statistics about the oil and energy markets, has forecast that India would witness massive growth in coal-fired capacity, with 438 GW of cumulative capacity by 2040, assuming India's power system would quadruple in size to keep up with demand increasing by five per cent every year. 
NEP3 agrees with the IEA's projections about growth in India's coal capacity up to 2022, reflecting the 50 GW of capacity currently under construction, but suggests the IEA's projections for the post-2022 scenario -- made just two years ago -- may need to be adjusted downwards. 
The current NEP concerns itself with the next 10 years only, but if the current trend of falling renewable power prices continues and India remains committed to cutting emissions, the country may well beat IEA forecasts while upholding and perhaps surpassing its INDC. 
http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...uel-sources/articleshow/58256211.cms?from=mdr

Apple to start 'trial assembly' of iPhones in India next month
Apple Inc, is expected to start “trial assembly” of iPhones in India next month regardless of the outcome of its requests for certain concessions from the central government, according to state officials in Karnataka.

Taiwanese original design manufacturer Wistron — with which Apple has a contract — will begin assembling the iconic phones at its unit in a Bengaluru suburb, the officials told ET.

The state has also been pursuing Apple’s case with the Centre.

“We are working to see that (Apple) brings its entire componentmaking ecosystem to Bengaluru and begins to export from here,” one of the officials said. “We are not much concerned about Apple making iPhones for the domestic market, which will happen anyway.”

The Cupertino-based technology major has been lobbying hard with the union government to get some additional sops over and above what the country’s foreign investment policies allow. This includes the waiver of countervailing duty (CVD) on import of components that go into the making of iPhones.
Without Walls - #JohnnieWalkerTheJourney

Ad Johnnie Walker The Journey

“The application (of Apple) has not made much headway after passing through key ministries such as commerce, technology and finance,” according to a Karnataka government official who is of the view that the Centre may be concerned that such a waiver will not fit into the framework of the proposed goods and services tax that is expected to be rolled out from July 1.

He expects Apple will pursue its requests with the Centre independent of its Bengaluru plans “because India is a market it can ill-afford to ignore at this point”.

Apple, Wistron and the Department of Industrial Policy and Promotion didn’t reply to email queries from ET on the developments. Wistron will begin assembling iPhones from its existing facility in the manufacturing hub of Peenya, in west Bengaluru.

It is expected to also establish brand new facilities for component manufacturing at a second location later.

Karnataka’s industries minister RV Deshpande said he discussed Apple’s issues with Union minsters Arun Jaitley and Nirmala Seetharaman more than once in recent months. “They assured me they will do whatever is possible,” he said.

Karnataka’s information technology minister Priyank Kharge told ET that the Centre must encourage high-end tech manufacturing if it is serious about “Make in India.”

As the Indian ecosystem is still not developed enough to provide high-precision components, the Centre “must first let Apple and other global technology companies start somewhere,” Kharge said.

Such concessions could be subject to these companies manufacturing components locally and also sourcing them from the domestic market within a specified period of time, he added.

“What India is battling today is akin to the chicken and egg question,” said Kharge. 
http://m.economictimes.com/tech/har...-in-india-next-month/articleshow/58269792.cms

India jumps to 8th place on Global FDI Confidence Index
India has jumped one spot to rank 8th in the 2017 AT Kearney Foreign Direct Investment (FDI) Confidence Index with 31 percent of the surveyed respondents being more optimistic on economic outlook over the next three years.

"Investors see India as a vast and diverse up-and-coming market with plans to increase investments there over the near to medium term," said Vikas Kaushal, Partner and Head of India at AT Kearney.

Investor confidence in India has been growing steadily over the last two years, making it one of the top two emerging market performers on the FDI Index, said the UK-based AT Kearney in the index.

"Reform efforts by the current government have improved the country's investment environment. This includes the national goods and service tax (GST) reform, the largest non- direct tax reform in India in recent years," Vikas said.

"India's vast domestic market is an added attraction for foreign companies. Investors are looking at India's phenomenal economic performance as a key selling point.

"It is forecast to be the fastest-growing major economy in the world in the coming years, which should provide a variety of investment opportunities to global firms," he said.

Among the investors surveyed, over half said a successful GST implementation would cause them to significantly or moderately increase their investment in India.

More broadly, 70 percent of the respondents plan to maintain or increase their FDI in India in the coming years, according to Kearney.

India's government is considering further policy reforms to further boost FDI inflows. A proposal to loosen FDI regulations on the retail sector is being evaluated, in part to support the country's 'Make in India' initiative and bolster the manufacturing industry, said the consultancy.
The government is eliminating the need for FDI approvals in sectors where licenses are also required, such as defence, telecommunications and broadcasting. 
http://www.moneycontrol.com/news/bu...e-on-global-fdi-confidence-index-2260509.html


----------



## Skull and Bones

Indian foreign reserve is at record high. 

http://www.business-standard.com/ar...by-889-4-mn-to-369-887-bn-117042100927_1.html

I hope it touches 400 billion by the end of the year.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RISING SUN

Cisco eyes India as global export hub 
Network equipment maker Cisco said it wants to make India a global export hub for its hardware products and is working with its global component making partners so that they too set up shop in the country to facilitate this plan. 
The $50-billion company, for whom India has been one of the best-performing countries globally over the past four-five quarters, launched its first Made-in India product last month, a router, one of the most popular products in its portfolio globally. 
"We are working with the global ecosystem providers to set up shop in India and as they start moving in, costs will be less as we will not have to import the same components that are needed to manufacture the product," Dinesh Malkani, president of Cisco India and Saarc told TOI. 
Malkani said he was bullish about manufacturing in India, given policy changes lately. "The government has made progress, it is collaborative, and GST will simplify the process. What we need is to encourage industries such as the chipmakers to set up shop," he said. 
The router, one of the six products that Cisco has planned to make in India from its manufacturing base in Pune, is expected to help small and medium businesses (SMBs) across multiple industries.SMBs make up about 20% of Cisco's business in the country and the company claims it to be the fastest growing. 
For SMBs, the company has launched Cisco Start, a small kit priced at about Rs 5,000 to help digitise their businesses. "We have established proper distribution in the country through tier-1 resellers, trained and certified them and set up an India supply chain through distributors so that we can reach out to the smallest SMBs and provide them collaboration tools, contacts, networks, security and servers," Malkani said. 
Cisco manages deep engagements with six-seven states across 50 projects under its Country Digitisation Acceleration programme. It has set up six innovation centres in Bengaluru, Telangana, Andhra Pradesh, Jaipur and Gujarat to co-innovate with customers, startups and partners to build new solutions and products. 
The company , which files two patents per week in India, also started a Cyber Range Lab in Gurugram, to provide highly specialised technical training workshops to help security staff build the skills and experience necessary to combat new-age threats. It has similar such centres in US, Poland and Japan. 
http://economictimes.indiatimes.com/articleshow/58234681.cms?from=mdr

Mandatory code for doctors to ensure generics get precedence over branded drugs
Moving to give teeth to PM Narendra Modi's announcement that doctors will need to prescribe generic drugs rather than more expensive branded ones, the government will come out with a mandatory code on marketing practices to ensure doctors and pharmacists follow the rule.

The code is aimed at making the drug supply chain involving pharmaceutical companies, distributors, retailers and doctors accountable to the proposed marketing code which has been given in-principle approval by the department of pharmaceuticals (DoP). The code is being vetted by the law ministry.

Violation of the code will carry penalties that can range from a warning to cancellation of licence depending on the seriousness of the offence. The government proposes that multiple laws can be invoked to punish offenders.

The Uniform Code for Pharmaceutical Marketing Practices (UCPMP) will be legally binding on all stakeholders through an executive order. "Once the law ministry approves the code, there will be a final round of public comments on the draft before issuance of the final gazette notification," DoP secretary J P Prakash told TOI.

The decision will be an important step as so far the marketing code is "voluntary" and applies only to the pharma industry. Once the executive order is issued by DoP, the code will be binding and its violation will attract punishment and penalty under the Essential Commodities Act, the Indian Medical Council Act as well as Drugs & Cosmetics Act.

DoP has already consulted health ministry and Medical Council of India on the decision.

Modi has on Monday said the government is working to bring in a legal framework under which doctors will have to prescribe low cost generic medicines to patients.

The PM's statement raised concerns among many about how this could be done without tapping other parts of the supply chain including pharmacists and distributors, who often push drugs with higher margins.

However, senior officials in the government suggested the PM's statement was supported by a multi-pronged strategy already in the works under different ministries and departments and changes to relevant laws.

Apart from DoP, the health ministry, the central drug regulator - Drugs Controller General of India, , the National Pharmaceutical Pricing Authority (NPPA) and the Medical Council of India have been tasked to strengthen different laws and regulations to ensure consumers can be empowered to make informed choices.

The NPPA is also trying to cap trade margins for not only branded generics but also "generic generic" drugs. The latter are drugs being sold only as the chemical formulation that are not currently capped.

Similarly, health ministry has asked MCI to enforce the order it issued in October and make it mandatory for doctors under the law to write the generic name of drugs in legible handwriting. "We have asked MCI to ensure that doctors who are not doing so are punished under the law," a health ministry official said, adding it has also written to state authorities to enforce it by proper monitoring.

It is also trying to ensure consumers can distinguish between generic names and branded names by asking companies to conspicuously mention generic name on packs. While earlier most of the attempts were in the form of advisories and guidelines, with new provisions any violation will be punishable with hefty penalties and even amount to cancellation of licences for doctors, manufacturers and pharmacists. 
Apart from the supply chain, the DCGI has also issued orders to state drug regulators to grant manufacturing licences to companies only based on generic names of their products, instead of brands. This is being seen by many as an attempt to promote generic drugs.


Estimates show more than 70% of the over Rs 1 lakh crore domestic pharmaceutical market is dominated by branded generics, whereas 9% is patented drugs. 
Despite stringent price control, big pharma companies manage to spend exorbitantly on marketing and branding of their drugs. Since advertisement of prescription medicines are not allowed in India, companies or medical representatives push their products through doctors, chemists and distributors in lieu of freebies, junkets and incentives. While generic medicines are good quality low cost drugs with equal efficacy as that of branded drugs, in the absence of proper knowledge consumers often tend to go by what doctors and chemists decide for them.


The government's move assumes significance as medicines account for 70-75% of a household's out of pocket expenditure on health.

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...anded-drugs/articleshow/58270497.cms?from=mdr

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Skull and Bones said:


> Indian foreign reserve is at record high.
> 
> http://www.business-standard.com/ar...by-889-4-mn-to-369-887-bn-117042100927_1.html
> 
> I hope it touches 400 billion by the end of the year.



All thanks to lower oil prices.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

oh wait. . . thats an ages old joke now

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## RISING SUN

India plans home delivery of Petroleum product
India is world's 3rd largest consumer of Petroleum product and approx 35 million people stand in que for it everyday on Petroleum product stations all across the country. There are 38000 station in India at present. This might help government in cashless transactions as well.
http://www.moneycontrol.com/news/bu...e-delivery-of-petroleum-products-2263369.html

India tops global remittance for FY 2016 with 62.7 billion dollars followed by PRC and Phillipines. More details in link.
http://m.timesofindia.com/business/...n-in-2016-world-bank/articleshow/58302262.cms


----------



## RISING SUN

Indian real estate-The impact of transit oriented development
http://www.moneycontrol.com/news/bu...-of-transit-oriented-development-2261369.html
Lot of interesting things in link.
429 million Urban population.


----------



## RISING SUN

Railways to increase 3AC coaches in long distance trains
The railways will increase 3AC coaches in long distance trains to cater to the growing demand for air-conditioned coaches. Railway data shows that between April 1, 2016 and March 10, 2017, 3AC coaches carried 17 per cent of all passengers in long-distance trains which accounted for 32.60 per cent of all the earnings from passenger fares. The data shows increasing demand for 3AC class with passenger share rising from 16.69 per cent last year to 17.15 per cent, and passenger earnings increasing from 32.60 per cent last year to 33.65 per cent between April 1, 2016 and March 10, 2017.

Sleeper class carried 59.78 per cent passengers and contributed about 44.78 per cent of passenger earnings. Last year the share of sleeper coaches was over 60 per cent of passengers and 45.94 per cent of earnings. The predominance of sleeper passengers is showing a downward trend as more and more passengers are opting for 3AC class, said a senior Railway Ministry official.

The official said a decision has been taken to augment 3AC coaches gradually in some long distance trains. The railways recently launched the Hamsafar Express with 3AC class only and results are positive.
http://indianexpress.com/article/in...-3ac-coaches-in-long-distance-trains-4623500/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RISING SUN

Suzuki, Toshiba, Denso to make lithium-ion cells in India
Suzuki Motor Corporation, Toshiba Corporation and Denso Corporationhave agreed to manufacture lithium-ion battery packs in India. The three Japanese majors have reached a basic agreement for establishing a joint venture company for the production of automotive lithium-ion battery packs in India, Suzuki said in a statement on Friday.

The initial capital expenditure will be 20 billion Japanese yen (around ₹1,200 crore). The joint venture company will be capitalised at 2 billion Japanese yen, with the planned participation ratio of Suzuki 50 per cent, Toshiba 40 per cent and Denso 10 per cent, it said.

“The battery pack manufacturing joint venture by the three companies will realise stable supply of lithium-ion battery packs in India in the course of promoting sustainable cars in the country and will contribute to ‘Make in India’ initiative by the Indian Government,” the company said.

“In the Indian automotive market where compact cars are the mainstream models, introduction of sustainable technology suitable for such affordable cars is required,” the parent company of Maruti Suzuki India said.

The joint venture company will be established in 2017 and shall move to the manufacturing phase as early as possible, it said.

According to industry veterans, such a tie-up would be a big boost to the Indian automotive infrastructure when a lot of companies are considering manufacturing electric vehicles.

Companies like Mahindra & Mahindra, which makes electric vehicles, is now working on its existing vehicles and the government is also promoting the faster adoption and manufacturing of electric vehicles in India (FAME scheme) which has four focus areas including technology development, demand creation, pilot projects and charging infrastructure.

Interestingly, the government has also recently asked the Indian Space Research Organisation (ISRO) to allow private manufacturers who are interested in manufacturing lithium-ion batteries to obtain technology from it. ISRO is expected to come out with a framework on that shortly. 
http://m.thehindubusinessline.com/c...g-lithiumion-battery-packs/article9639460.ece

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RISING SUN

India ranks 43rd in Global Connectivity Index study
Digitally-developed economies around the globe are continuing to progress due to larger investments and adoptions in Information Communication Technology, says the just-released Huawei Global Connectivity Index (GCI) 2017. The study also finds developing economies have started to accelerate their growth by investing strategically in ICT capabilities - yet the gap between them and continues to grow.

This is the fourth annual GCI study that shows how countries are progressing with digital transformation based on 40 unique indicators that cover five technology enablers: broadband, data centers, cloud, big data and Internet of Things. US tops the list with Singapore and Sweden a close second and third. India performs well on the key indicators of a knowledge economy but falls behind in its broadband assessments - giving it an overall rank of 43- sandwiched between Venezuela and Morocco Listing the positives for India which has climbed one rank from last year, the report observes: "The government is planning to provide high-speed internet connectivity to 250,000 communities. The citizens will be provided with a digital identity which will be unique, lifelong, online, and valid. Government departments will be seamlessly integrated with high-speed optical fiber, which will improve inter operability of these organizations and will result in real-time service delivery from online or mobile platform. This would stimulate the development of cloud for easy and portable connections for citizens." Commenting on the release of the report, Mr. Jay Chen, CEO, Huawei Telecommunications India, said, "The report highlights that there has been a substantial growth in penetration of ICT infrastructure in India. In addition to encouraging development of a vibrant gig-economy, ICT Infrastructure is a powerful engine to upskill the majority of a nation's workforce with the digital skills needed for jobs of the future." "It is encouraging to note that over the past 3 years, India has grown faster in ICT infrastructure compared to its global peers including 1.4 times faster growth in investment in cloud, 2.3 times growth in computer households and 1.1 times in Analytics Data Creation per capita," he added


GCI 2017 study reported the relationship between ICT investment and GDP growth is generally accepted in government and industry. Examining the GCI 2017 data with numerous economic forecasting models, the report says a nation which increased investment in ICT investment in infrastructure by additional 10% annually from 2017 to 2025 can benefit from a multiplier effect. "Using this economic impact model we find that every additional US$1 of ICT infrastructure investment could bring a return of US$3 in GDP at present, US$3.70 in 2020 and the potential return increases to US$5 in 2025," the report says.
http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...index-study/articleshow/58243464.cms?from=mdr


----------



## RISING SUN

Nissan considering Leaf electric car for India: Report
India's automobile industry has been on an upswing in recent times. With SUVs and hatchbacks selling like hot cakes, not many automakers have felt the need to bring in electric cars they offer elsewhere. That may change with Nissan reportedly considering Leaf - its much acclaimed and highly appreciated electric car - for India.

According to a media report, the Japanese automaker plans to work with government agencies and private sector companies this year to study if there is a viable market for electric vehicles in the country. A company official has also been quoted as saying that the "Nissan Leaf will be part of the pilot project." 
The Leaf has been a highly successful model for Nissan - especially in the Japanese and American market. The car is a five-door hatchback that claims to run for 107 miles (170 kms) on a single charge - higher models can reportedly even cover up to 155 miles (250kms). It can be re-charged at home and in western countries, it can also be powered through electric outlets on the road.

Of course, India still has a considerable way to go before it makes electric-car charging points a common sight on city and highway roads here. At its heart is a 107bhp electric motor and the Leaf is 4445mm long, 1770mm in width and 1550mm tall. Only for reference purposes, Hyundai's Elite i20 has a length of 3985mm, width of 1734mm and is 1505mm tall.


India's green and clean energy scenario is still rather grey with Mahindra and Mahindra, and Toyota Kirloskar Motors being the players of note. With an aim to promote eco-friendly vehicles, the government had launched the FAME India scheme in 2015 offering incentives on electric and hybrid vehicles of up to Rs 29,000 for bikes and Rs 1.38 lakh for cars. However, challenges at the ground level remain in a country where air pollution has emerged as one of the biggest causes for deaths.
http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...ndia-report/articleshow/58233723.cms?from=mdr

India eases rules to allow merger of Indian companies with foreign firms
India will allow local companies to merge with overseas firms, easing rules to help home-grown businesses restructure their expanding global operations, and pave the deck for more listings of securities on capital markets abroad. "Until now, only inbound mergers were permitted. With outbound mergers now permissible, there would be a lot of opportunities for Indian companies to acquire, restructure, or list on offshore exchanges as well," said Mehul Shah, a partner at Khaitan and co. Until the federal notification by the corporate affairs ministry on April 13, India had permitted only inbound mergers. The merger would be in compliance with the Companies Act, 2013, and require prior approval of the Reserve Bank of India (RBI). 

The notification also lists certain jurisdictions on the foreign companies, covering countries that comply with rules such as being members of the Financial Action Task Force (FATF) and whose central banks are members of the Bank for International Settlements (BIS). Experts, however, believe that certain related laws must be amended before these rules take effect. "There would be need to have clarifications under tax laws. Exchange control regulations need to be relooked and clarified to give effect to this notification. Also, an obligation is cast on RBI to provide approval for these mergers, as today, the RBI does not have mechanisms in place for this," Shah added. 
"Now exchange control regulations, securities laws, etc will need to be amended to facilitate a practical implementation of the amended law," said Amit Maru, partner-transaction tax at EY. 
The notification amends the Companies (Compromises, Arrangements and Amalgamations) Rules, 2016, notified in December 2016. Previously, mergers or demergers were governed by the Companies Act, 1956 before the notification of provisions of the Companies Act, 2013. But, there were some gaps in the rules governing mergers. The latest notification seeks to fill these gaps. For instance, the law was earlier unclear on prior RBI approval even for inbound mergers, it is now clear that the nod is necessary. 
"It might take some time for an Indian company to merge into a foreign company as it is not only one law but a host of laws which have to be amended before this becomes operational. For instance, income tax laws will have to be amended to give you a tax-neutral merger status because all mergers today are otherwise tax-neutral." said Maru. The government had recently exempted firms, with Indian revenue of less than Rs 1,000 crore, from seeking the prior approval of the Competition Commission of India (CCI) while going in for a merger. 
http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...eign-firms/articleshow/58249903.cms?from=mdra


----------



## RISING SUN

India may soon come up with a pact to get details of fund diversion via Dubai, Gulf nations
The government proposes to clinch information-sharing agreements with key Middle East countries as evidence mounts of local promoters using Gulf countries to initiate questionable transactions and siphon off money.

Top government officials told ET that work is under way on an agreement that would help secure financial records and other details about firms owned or set up by Indian promoters or firms and operating in those countries.

The decision has been spurred by investigations into loan defaults in India uncovering suspicious transactions of money being routed to offshore shell companies or accounts based in the Middle East, official say. These accounts or shell companies operate in places such as the Dubai Free Trade Zone or other similar havens. Information is often hard to obtain from companies based here.

Industry experts say that an information exchange agreement would mean that Indian investigating agencies such as the Enforcement Directorate (ED) or the Central Bureau of Investigations (CBI) would be able to get access to information about suspect shell companies that could help investigations. 
http://m.economictimes.com/news/eco...a-dubai-gulf-nations/articleshow/58306603.cms

Thailand expects to host 12 lakh tourists from India in 2017
Thailand, the South Asian country mainly known for its tropical beaches and cuisine, is eyeing 12 lakh travellers from India this year. 
"We hosted 11.8 lakh tourists from India in 2016. This year looks promising and we are expecting to host 12 lakh travellers from India," Tourism Authority of Thailand's (TAT) Deputy Governor for International Marketing (Asia and the South Pacific) Srisuda Wanapinyosak told PTI here. She said TAT is promoting Thailand as an affordable destination for families, women travellers, adventure and sports lovers and honeymooners. 

"There is no particular age group that we cater to. However, we cater to various segments which include families, destination weddings, women travellers, adventure and sports lovers, honeymooners, and also the luxury segment," she said. "We want to promote Thailand as a 'preferred destination' and also as an 'affordable luxury destination'," she said. 

The travellers, of all age groups and backgrounds, can have a great journey across the country by joining in the traditional Thai practices or exploring the legacy of late King Rama IX, Wanapinyosak said. The direct connectivity between both the countries also helps in boosting tourism in Thailand, she said. "We have direct flights from Mumbai, Bengaluru, Chennai, Hyderabad and Kochi. From Mumbai there 10 Thai Airways flights a week, seven flights each of Bangkok Airlines and Air India in a week and 21 Jet Airways flights," she said. 
"Apart from this, the Garuda Indonesia is operating flights from Mumbai to Jakarta with a stopover in Bangkok. This certainly helps boost tourism in Thailand," she added. said. 
http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...dia-in-2017/articleshow/58324676.cms?from=mdr

Forces may buy govt’s excess pulse stock
Stuck with nearly 20 lakh tonnes of pulses and with states showing little interest to offtake the kitchen staple, the Centre is considering options to release them quickly. 
Sources said the defence and paramilitary forces will pick up about 1 lakh tonnes for consumption of their personnel.


Among the other options being considered is tapping major chains of residential schools such as Navodaya Vidyalayas, though their requirement is much less. 
Officials said some of the states such as Karnataka, Andhra Pradesh, Tamil Nadu and Punjab are taking pulses from the central buffer for their respective schemes of providing pulses to people as a part of their public distribution scheme (PDS). However, sources admitted the Centre has been taken aback by the low priority accorded by most states to pick up pulses at subsidised rates from the buffer stock. "Most of them blamed the central government for rising prices and even raised the demand to push procurement of pulses from farmers. But now there is lukewarm response from them to pick up the stock," said a source.


The Centre has created the buffer stock by procuring pulses directly from farmers and through import. Nearly half of it is arhar. Government agencies had kicked off largescale procurement and import of pulses from farmers after arhar prices had crossed Rs 200 per kg mark one-and-a-half years back. Sources said the defence and paramilitary forces have already approved their annual demand. "There is no issue with regard to at what price pulses will be released or sold to defence and paramilitary forces or the state governments since these are being at government-to-government level. We will dispose off the pulses in time and there is no question of allowing any quantity to go waste," a senior central government official said. Meanwhile, government agencies such as Nafed, FCI and SFAC are selling pulses through their stores and online multi-commodity exchange, NCDEX. 
http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...pulse-stock/articleshow/58321533.cms?from=mdr

Mumbaikars now pay highest price for petrol in country
With the Rs 3 increase in drought cess, collected along with VAT from Friday midnight, Mumbaikars now pay the highest price for petrol in the country. Petrol now costs Rs 77.45 per litre in the city, while it's around Rs 77.14 in Nagpur— both higher than in Bhopal, which till Friday had the country's highest rate at Rs 75.85.

In comparison, it's nearly Rs 10 less in Delhi at Rs 68.26.

Incidentally, the drought cess collected all over Maharashtra has been increased to Rs 9 from Rs 6 at a time when there's no drought in the state, thanks to abundant rainfall last monsoon. Sources say revenue collected may instead help the state government offset loss in income due to shuttering of bars and liquor vends along highways.

The drought cess apart, fuel price variation between different regions is also due to a lack of uniformity in VAT. But the differential is not on an inter-state basis alone. Within Maharashtra, the Mumbai-Thane-Navi Mumbai belt pays a peak VAT rate of 26% while the rest of the state pays around 25%. So other cities in the state have marginally lower prices for petrol.

A dealer in Mumbai said, "Though prices have been fluctuating, petrol has become costlier by Rs 7-8 per litre in the past one year."

If the state government withdraws the drought cess, petrol price in Maharashtra will be lower than in other states as this cess is not collected anywhere else."

By hiking the cess, the government of Maharashtra has essentially refused to pass on the benefits from the Rs 3.77 cut in petrol price by the Centre on April 1. Consumers in other states continue to enjoy lower rates. 
At least 223 of the 235 petrol pumps in the city have decided to remain closed on Sundays starting May 14 to press for their demands. Dealers said the Rs 3 increase will not in any way benefit them. They are demanding a 75 paise per litre hike in commission. Around 4,700 fuel dealers across the state, barring a few in Pune, have decided to join other seven states —Karnataka, Andhra, Telangana, Tamil Nadu, Kerala and Pondicherry —in an agitation demanding margins. 
At least 223 of the 235 petrol pumps in the city have decided to remain closed on Sundays starting May 14 to press for their demands. Dealers said the Rs 3 increase will not in any way benefit them. They are demanding a 75 paise per litre hike in commission. Around 4,700 fuel dealers across the state, barring a few in Pune, have decided to join other seven states —Karnataka, Andhra, Telangana, Tamil Nadu, Kerala and Pondicherry —in an agitation demanding margins. 
http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...etrol-in-the-country/articleshow/58321290.cms

Ikea plans to double product sourcing from India by 2020
Almhult (Sweden): Ikea is sharpening India focus as it plans to double sourcing from the Indian market to €600 million by 2020 and will start work on its second store in the country in Navi Mumbai next month.

Ikea’s first store in India will come up in Hyderabad later this year.

The global home furnishing giant from Sweden sources products worth €318 million from India.

Ikea working on lower pricing for India stores

“Ikea works on the principle of optimal sourcing for our global markets. Where it makes sense, we will source locally as well. We currently source products worth €318 million from India and will almost double this by 2020 to around €600 million,” Henrik Gunnerling, purchase development manager, Ikea range and supply, told PTI in Sweden.

On Indian operations, Ikea said it will begin work on its second store in Navi Mumbai next month with an investment of about Rs700 crore. The ground-breaking ceremony will be held next month and the store is expected to be operational by the middle of 2018, according to the company executives, who spoke of plans to open a large distribution centre in Pune.

“Maharashtra will be one of the key markets for us, and we have plans to open 5-6 stores across the state, going forward,” Patrik Antoni, deputy country manager for Ikea India, told PTI in Sweden at the headquarters of the world’s largest furniture retailer.

“We are also planning to open a large distribution centre in Pune,” he added. Ikea had purchased 23 acres in Mumbai last year to set up its store. With a built-up space of about 4.3 lakh sq ft, the Navi Mumbai store will have over 9,500 home furnishing products as well as an in-store restaurant. Ikea’s first store will come up in Hyderabad later this year, and it is in the process of identifying sites in Delhi- NCR, Bengaluru, Tamil Nadu and Gujarat, Antoni said.

Ikea has a target of opening 25 stores in India by 2025 at an investment of Rs10,500 crore. Every Ikea store will hire 500-700 direct co-workers and another 1,500 will be engaged in providing services around the store. It has also committed that 50% of its workforce will be women.

India’s modern retail policy requires 30% local sourcing, preferably from small enterprises. “India has a lot of potential. We have about 50 suppliers at present and have added 15 last year,” Sandeep Sanan, new business manager, purchasing operations for Ikea South Asia, said.

Sanan added: “We are looking for new suppliers and also to give them assistance to grow their business. Many new suppliers will come from other segments who are looking to diversify their business.” Ikea is adding suppliers to existing categories like textiles and rugs as well as new home furnishing like furniture and mattresses. It is also honing suppliers for categories like metals, plastics, and lighting.

About 70% of its export from India is textiles while the rest includes items like sofas, mattresses, and kitchen accessories. Ikea is also looking at sourcing different kinds of wood for its furniture, including sustainable materials like bamboos and acacia, Sanan said. 
http://www.livemint.com/Industry/ai...uble-product-sourcing-from-India-by-2020.html


----------



## Hindustani78

The Minister of State for Communications (Independent Charge) and Railways, Shri Manoj Sinha witnessing the signing of a tripartite MoU between Department of Posts, BBNL & BSNL for providing service of Bharat Net to Department of Posts, in New Delhi on April 28, 2017.





The Minister of State for Communications (Independent Charge) and Railways, Shri Manoj Sinha addressing at the signing ceremony of a tripartite MoU between Department of Posts, BBNL & BSNL for providing service of Bharat Net to Department of Posts, in New Delhi on April 28, 2017.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.thehindu.com/business/In...city-to-11-million-tonnes/article18275217.ece
Tata Steel has secured green clearance to increase production capacity of its Jamshedpur facility to 11 million tonnes and the work is in progress.

“In Jamshedpur, we have already got an environmental clearance to go to 11 million tonnes, but that has to be done through debottlenecking and that work is going on,” Tata Steel MD T V Narendran told PTI.


“We already crossed 10 million tonnes last year and we will continue to debottleneck and grow in Jamshedpur up to 11 million tonnes.”

Tata Steel has also planned enhancing the capacity of its Kalinganagar project in Odisha to 8 mt per annum.

Asked about the goods and services tax (GST), he said the company is prepared for the new tax regime.

“It is very helpful because we have a very long supply chain... from that point of view, GST is very good for us, we are looking forward to it,” he added.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ryuzaki

Very good article on mobile manufacturing in India.Do read.

*Government's approval to PMP in assembling mobile parts will boost investment *

Read more at:
http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...ill-boost-investment/articleshow/58424793.cms

By 2020,value addition will be almost 50%

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

Sad to see @Ryuzaki got banned

Here is a great upcoming change that is long overdue:

http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...2-base-year-on-may-9/articleshow/58479786.cms

India to launch new IIP series with 2011-12 base year on May 9

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

Cabinet
03-May, 2017 20:16 IST
*Cabinet approves National Steel Policy 2017 *

New Policy - A reflect of long term Vision 

Focus on enhancing domestic consumption, high quality steel production and making the sector globally competitive 

The Union Cabinet chaired by the Prime Minister Shri Narendra Modi has given its approval for National Steel Policy (NSP) 2017.


The new Steel Policy enshrines the long term vision of the Government to give impetus to the steel sector. It seeks to enhance domestic steel consumption and ensure high quality steel production and create a technologically advanced and globally competitive steel industry.


Key features of the NSP 2017:


1. Create self-sufficiency in steel production by providing policy support & guidance to private manufacturers, MSME steel producers, CPSEs

2. Encourage adequate capacity additions,

3. Development of globally competitive steel manufacturing capabilities,

4. Cost-efficient production

5. Domestic availability of iron ore, coking coal & natural gas,

6. Facilitating foreign investment 

7. Asset acquisitions of raw materials &

8. Enhancing the domestic steel demand.


The policy projects crude steel capacity of 300 million tonnes (MT), production of 255 MT and a robust finished steel per capita consumption of 158 Kgs by 2030 - 31, as against the current consumption of 61 Kgs. The policy also envisages to domestically meet the entire demand of high grade automotive steel, electrical steel, special steels and alloys for strategic applications and increase domestic availability of washed coking coal so as to reduce import dependence on coking coal from about 85% to around 65% by 2030-31.

*Some highlights of New Steel Policy*


Ø The Indian steel sector has grown rapidly over the past few years and presently it is the third largest steel producer globally, contributing to about 2% of the country's GDP. India has also crossed 100 MT mark for production for sale in 2016-17.


Ø The New Steel Policy, 2017 aspires to achieve 300MT of steel-making capacity by 2030. This would translate into additional investment of Rs. 10 lakh Crore by 2030-31.


Ø The Policy seeks to increase consumption of steel and major segments are infrastructure, automobiles and housing. New Steel Policy seeks to increase per capita steel consumption to the level of 160 Kgs by 2030 from existing level of around 60 Kg.


Ø Potential of MSME steel sector has been recognised. Policy stipulates that adoption of energy efficient technologies in the MSME steel sector will be encouraged to improve the overall productivity & reduce energy intensity.


Ø Steel Ministry will facilitate R&D in the sector through the establishment of Steel Research and Technology Mission of India (SRTMI). The initiative is aimed to spearhead R&D of national importance in iron _& _steel sector utilizing tripartite synergy amongst industry, national R&D laboratories and academic institutes.


Ø Ministry through policy measures will ensure availability of raw materials like Iron ore, Coking coal and non-coking coal, Natural gas etc. at competitive rates.


Ø With the roll out of the National Steel Policy-2017, it is envisaged that the industry will be steered in creating an environment for promoting domestic steel and thereby ensuring a scenario where production meets the anticipated pace of growth in consumption, through a technologically advanced and globally competitive steel industry. This will be facilitated by Ministry of Steel, in coordination with relevant Ministries, as may be required.




*Background:*


Steel is one of the most important products in the modern world and forms the backbone to any industrial economy. India being one of the fastest growing economies in the world, and steel finding its extensive application right from construction, infrastructure, power, aerospace and industrial machinery to consumer products, the sector is of strategic importance to the country. The Indian steel sector has grown exponentially over the past few years to be the third largest producer of steel globally, contributing to about 2% of the country's GDP and employing about 5 lakh people directly and about 20 lakh people indirectly.


Untapped potential with a strong policy support becomes the ideal platform for growth. Owing to the strategic importance of the sector along with the need to have a robust and restructured policy in present scenario, the new NSP, 2017 became imminent. Though, National Steel Policy 2005 (NSP 2005) sought to indicate ways and means of consolidating the gains flowing out of the then economic order and charted out a road map for sustained and efficient growth of the Indian steel industry, it required adaptation in view of the recent developments unfolding in India and also worldwide, both on the demand and supply sides of the steel market.


****


----------



## ashok321

India admits it will miss coal emissions targets


----------



## ashok321

*Cognizant offers top executives 6-9 months’ salary for voluntary exit*
Why?
Possible explanation?
The H1B setback/US backlash.


----------



## anant_s

*Prima 2 T8 8 axle locomotive for EDFC by ALSTOM*






@RISING SUN @Vergennes @AndrewJin @ahojunk @TaiShang

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1


----------



## Śakra

anant_s said:


> *Prima 2 T8 8 axle locomotive for EDFC by ALSTOM*
> View attachment 394865
> 
> 
> @RISING SUN @Vergennes @AndrewJin @ahojunk @TaiShang



Small typo. Classification* under contract box not classifzation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tshering22

Soumitra said:


> UDAN scheme is good but what I believe is a negative point is that the smaller airports are connected to metro airports only. in the Udan scheme 21 of the 33 airports are connected only to Delhi, Mumbai, Chennai, Kolkata Hederabad and Bangalore
> 
> We need more regional connectivity to ease pressure on these airports
> 
> We also need multiple airports in these ciities
> 
> Bangalore and Hyderabad already have old airports which can be re started for short haul flights
> 
> Mumbai can have second airport at Navi Mumbai
> 
> Delhi needs a second airport in Noida/Greater Noida Side
> 
> Chennai and Kolkata are still not full but will soon hit their capacity and new airports are needed



Chennai's airside capacity is facing significant crunch, thanks to the location of the airport and the demand that it is seeing in the last two decades. being nested bang in between an army and air force bases (Tambaram and Arakkonam military bases) doesn't really leave much room to manage.

Kolkata's new terminal is swanky but the landside connectivity continues to suffer, thanks to the weird half day one way rule in Kolkata. Also, Kolkata is losing out in commercial competitiveness to other regional upcoming cities. Bengal needs to open its eyes and rise being communist nepotism embedded in their state.

Durgapur actually will take a lot of feed from the eastern part of Bengal and therefore impact the air traffic in Kolkata.

I was talking about the newer upcoming airports when I said non-fancy small ones.


----------



## ashok321

> maybe it is lip service to say we are bullish on India but the reality is the ETF and other monies are leaving India. At least that is what data indicate over the last six to nine months.




Bullish on India a lip service? ETFs leaving India


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/861207010745778177

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

Five of top-10 firms lose Rs 32,959 crore in m-cap
This is 5 billion USD 

*Cognizant relieving 6000 in India to hire in US? IT employees up in arms*


----------



## Ryuzaki

Nilgiri said:


> Sad to see @Ryuzaki got banned
> 
> Here is a great upcoming change that is long overdue:
> 
> http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...2-base-year-on-may-9/articleshow/58479786.cms
> 
> India to launch new IIP series with 2011-12 base year on May 9



I expect certain section of media to call this "number fudging"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ashok321

*Airtel Q4 profit plunges 72% to Rs373.4 crore*
*IndiGo to start regional operations, annual profit falls 16.5% to Rs 1,659 crore*
*India's solar mission can cause new debt problems*

Gear up for supply chain disruption after GST implementation

IndiGo Q4 net profit plunges 24.6% YoY


----------



## ashok321

ERRR!

*SoftBank burns its fingers with big India bet, loses $1.4 billion*
SoftBank is the largest private investor in India's startup ecosystem. The Masayoshi Son-led giant has pumped in over $2 billion here till date.


----------



## Ryuzaki

ashok321 said:


> ERRR!
> 
> *SoftBank burns its fingers with big India bet, loses $1.4 billion*
> SoftBank is the largest private investor in India's startup ecosystem. The Masayoshi Son-led giant has pumped in over $2 billion here till date.



No one expects to earn money currently,big money will start coming in after 10 years.Uber,Amazon everyone will continue to burn money for the time being.

Reactions: Like Like:

1


----------



## ashok321

After Wipro & Infy, Tech Mahindra to lay off hundreds


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/862504073072844801


----------



## ranjeet

*Ease of getting power: India’s rank up by 73 *

"during the last two years, India moved up to the 26th spot in global electricity accessibility ranking, moving up from 99th in 2014 aided largely by the Modi government's rural electrification programme in the last three years since it came to power."

http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...nk-up-by-73/articleshow/58638803.cms?from=mdr

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Śakra

What is the size of our economy now?


----------



## Ryuzaki

*India imposes anti-dumping duty on 47 steel products for 5 years *

NEW DELHI: India imposed retroactive anti-dumping duties on some steel products of foreign firms including POSCO and Nippon Steel & Sumitomo Metal Corp, the latest in a series of protectionist measures that have already drawn international complaints.

The duties on hot-rolled flat products of alloy or non alloy steel, originating in or exported from China, Japan, Korea, Russia, Brazil and Indonesia, will be effective for five years from Aug. 8, 2016, the Ministry of Finance said in a statement on its website on Friday.


Indian companies such as JSW Steel, Tata Steel and SAIL have already benefited from the restrictions on overseas purchases, with imports falling around 37 percent to 7.4 million tonnes and exports jumping 102 percent to 8.2 million tonnes in the year ended March 31 from a year ago.

Source: http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...ofinterest&utm_medium=text&utm_campaign=cppst



Śakra said:


> What is the size of our economy now?



$ 2,454.458 Trillion(nominal) acc. to IMF

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...o-5-after-iip-revamp/articleshow/58651726.cms

NEW DELHI: The Central Statistics Office (CSO) revamped the index of industrial production on Friday by shifting to a new base year, deleting 'irrelevant' items such as calculators, gutka and colour picture tubes, and inducting new items to better reflect changes in the industrial sector over the years.

The base year was revised from 2004-05 to 2011-12.

As a result, industrial output growth in 2016-17 rose a healthy 5% compared with 0.7% under the 2004-05 base year.

In March, industrial output clocked 2.7% growth, slower than the 5.5% growth posted in March 2016.

As part of the overhaul of industrial output data, the new series has 809 items in the manufacturing sector.

The CSO has added 149 new items such as steroids and hormonal preparations, cement clinkers, surgical accessories, prefabricated concrete blocks and refined palm oil while 124 products such as calculators, colour TV picture tubes and gutka have been deleted from the 2004-05 series, which had 620 items.

To reflect the increasing significance of electricity generation from renewable sources, the CSO has also added data from this segment.

*New series reflects changes in eco over years: Economists*

Anew category of infrastructure and construction goods has been added to the overall industrial data. The coverage of the mining sector has also undergone a change.

Economists said the new series reflects the changes in the economy over the years.

"This is much more realistic and more or less closer to the new GDP data," Pronob Sen, former chief statistician said. But he called for faster revision to better capture the changes in the economy.

"Even this revision is outdated by 6 years as we are in 2017-18. The work on the next revision should start right away," he said.

Economists have called for revision of the industrial output data given the volatility in the 2004-05 series and the inclusion of obsolete items in the product mix used for calculating the key data.

The government has also set up a technical review committee, headed by the secretary, statistics, which will monitor the data and help in revising the list of products and the panel of factories.

The panel will meet at least once a year for identifying new items that need to be included in the basket of products and those that need to be dropped.

"The new series shows higher growth rates compared with the old series which can be attributed to shifting of base to a more recent period, increase in number of factories in the panel for reporting data and exclusion of closed one and inclusion of new items and exclusion of old ones," said Madan Sabnavis, chief economist at Care Ratings.

"In FY17, as per the new series the industrial growth improved to 5%. Overall industrial activity is expected to witness expansion in this fiscal year owing to improved demand from across sectors.

Thus we expect the industrial output to grow by a similar range of 5-6% in FY 18," Sabnavis said.
For capital goods, data in the new series will now be captured in terms of "work in progress" to better represent the growth of capital goods and to avoid reporting of production figures in bulk after the completion of production.

===========================

http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...rket-trend-india-inc/articleshow/58650048.cms

WPI, IIP new series more reflective of market trend: India Inc

_"These two indices are now measuring inflation and industrial production with reference to a closer time and closer to real situation," Chief Economist at India Ratings & Research Devendra Kumar Pant said on the new base year for IIP and WPI. _

(More at link)

@anant_s

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Ryuzaki

*Road to Swadeshi! PMO giving final touches to big 'Buy Indian' policy*

Buy Indian and Make in India – the government will bring out a full-fledged ‘price preference’ policy favouring Indian-owned companies. The policy, likely to be finalised by end of May, is being driven by the PMO and is aimed at boosting Indian enterprises across sectors. 

Preferential pricing is expected to allow additional time to Indian-owned bidding companies so that they can match the lowest bid in case the latter was made by an entity that’s partly Indian-owned or mostly foreign-owned.

http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...ig-buy-indian-policy/articleshow/58651467.cms


*Suzuki is pumping in billions of dollars to further strengthen its position in India *

Suzuki has lined up investments worth close to Rs 10,000 crore to set up manufacturing facilities in Gujarat to produce 750,000 vehicles a year. 

*It announced a factory to make lithium ion batteries — rechargeable batteries used in electric and hybrid vehicles — in joint venture with Toshiba and Denso.* And, if one ties along the proposed partnership with Toyota, Suzuki is clearly thinking far ahead into the future. The move, in fact, has a potential to drive car electrification in the country. 

Read more at:
http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...ofinterest&utm_medium=text&utm_campaign=cppst

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Soumitra

*PM Narendra Modi To Inaugurate India's Longest Bridge On May 26 Near China Border*
*It is 3.55 km longer than the Bandra-Worli sea link in Mumbai, making it the longest bridge in India.*
*COMMENTS*






The bridge will cut travel time between Assam and Arunachal Pradesh by four hours.

DIBRUGARH: 
*HIGHLIGHTS*

India builds country's longest bridge in Assam, close to Chinese border
The Dhola-Sadiya bridge, built on the Brahmaputra, is 9.15-km-long
It is 3.55 km longer than the Bandra-Worli sea link in Mumbai

India's longest river bridge, capable of withstanding the weight of a 60-tonne battle tank, will be inaugurated in Assam close to the border with China on May 26 by Prime Minister Narendra Modi. With the inauguration of the 9.15-km-long Dhola-Sadiya bridge over the Brahmaputra river, Prime Minister Narendra Modi will start the celebrations of the NDA government's three years in office from this eastern-most part of Assam.


It is 3.55 km longer than the Bandra-Worli sea link in Mumbai, making it the longest bridge in India.

The bridge is seen as an attempt by India to shore up its defence requirements along the Sino-Indian border, particularly in the northeast, besides providing easy access to the people of Arunachal Pradesh and Assam with air and rail connectivity.

"The prime minister will dedicate the strategically important bridge to the nation on May 26. It will bolster the road connectivity in the Northeast as the bridge will be used by people of Assam and Arunachal Pradesh besides defence forces extensively," Assam Chief Minister Sarbananda Sonowal told PTI.

The construction of the bridge began in 2011 at a project cost of Rs. 950 crore. The design is such that the bridge can withstand the movement of military tanks.


"Assam and Arunachal Pradesh have huge strategic value to the country. Since the bridge is located close to our border with China, it will help quick movement of military troops and artillery in times of conflict," Mr Sonowal said.

The bridge is located 540-km away from Assam's capital Dispur and 300 km away from Arunachal Pradesh's capital Itanagar. The aerial distance to the Chinese border is less than 100 km.


After Kaliabhomora bridge near Tezpur, there is no bridge over the Brahmaputra for the next 375 km upstream till Dhola, where the new bridge is constructed. Currently, all transportation between the river's two banks is carried out through water only.

The bridge, when opened for the public, will cut down the travel time between Assam and Arunachal Pradesh by as much as four hours.

As there is no civilian airport in Arunachal Pradesh, this bridge will help people of the state to reach the nearest rail head in Tinsukia and the airport in Dibrugarh easily.

Mr Sonowal said the delayed works of the bridge was expedited after PM Modi assumed the charge in 2014. The bridge was originally scheduled to open in 2015.

The BJP government in Assam will complete one year in office on May 24.

The bridge is one of the key projects of the Ministry of Road Transport and Highways in the Northeast and is built in public-private partnership with a construction company.


----------



## Soumitra




----------



## Hindustani78

Closed circuit television (CCTV) cameras fixed on the platforms of the Mangalore Central Railway Station. File Photo | Photo Credit:  Photo: R. Eswarraj
http://www.thehindu.com/news/nation...ctv-cameras/article18455529.ece?homepage=true

Indian Railways will install CCTV surveillance system at more than 900 stations under the Nirbhaya Fund at an approved cost of Rs 500 crore to strengthen security at rail premises.

Tenders for this will be floated shortly to install about 19,000 high definition CCTV cameras at over 983 stations across the country to ensure round-the-clock security to passengers including women.

The Centre had created ‘Nirbhaya Fund’ with a ₹1000 crore corpus in its 2013 Union Budget to support initiatives by the government and NGOs working towards protecting the dignity and ensuring safety of women in the country.

The project envisages installation of cameras at platforms and waiting areas while there will be control rooms at stations to monitor CCTV footages by trained RPF personnel constantly.

The station master will also be given access to monitor CCTV camera footage as part of the project being undertaken by the public transporter, said a senior Railway Ministry official.

Railways have about 8,000 stations out of which currently 344 stations have already been provided with CCTV cameras.


“It is helping us in a great way. The signboard reading ’You are under watch’ has a preventive effect on criminal minds,” the official said.

Besides keeping a constant watch, the CCTV surveillance system helps in post-incident crime investigation.

This is being done with an aim to cover all stations with the CCTV system phase-wise.

Besides, stations, important trains like Rajdhani service are also to be covered as per the plan.

While Shaan-e-Punjab Express is fully covered with the system, some ladies compartments of Mumbai suburban service are being covered under a pilot project.

The Hamsafar Express and the upcoming Tejas service will also be equipped with CCTV cameras.


----------



## ashok321

Price-to-truth ratio shows India's banks turning Chinese


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Tribal Affairs
16-May, 2017 18:23 IST
*National ST Commission Expresses Displeasure Over the Slow Progress on the Issue of Displacement of Tribals Due to Rourkela Steel Plant *

National Commission for Scheduled Tribes (NCST) has expressed its displeasure over the slow progress on the issue of displacement of tribals due to Roukela Steel Plant. In its meeting held in New Delhi today the commission directed Principal revenue Secretary Odisha, district collector of Sundergarh and senior officials of Rourkela Steel Plant that they should report back to the commission within a month about the action taken by them on its directives. The commission said, if it is not satisfied with the action taken report than it will summon the Chief Secretary and CEO of Rourkela Steel Plant. 

The commission also directed the Union Steel Ministry to constitute a high level committee under a Joint Secretary to investigate that whether the land acquired for the steel plant was handed over to any cooperative society or private organisation and if so, whether the prior permission of the Govt was obtained or not. The committee should also investigate that how much land is being utilised by the steel plant. 

The commission directed the District collector of Sundergarh to submit a report about the status of land returned by the steel plant to the tribal. NCST also expressed its displeasure over the non issue of Pattas for the agricultural and residential land issued to the displaced tribals and directed the District administration to issue these Pattas immediately. 

The NCST directed Steel Plant officials that remaining people out of the 1098 persons identified in 1993 should be immediately provided employment in Steel plant. The Plant authorities should also certify that only genuine displaced tribals were provided employment. The commission also directed the steel plant authorities to ensure supply of basic facilities such as electricity and water in the colony set up for displaced tribals.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Railways
16-May, 2017 18:02 IST
*Minister of Railways Inaugurates various Passenger Amenities in various Mumbai Suburban Railway Stations *

Minister of Railways, Shri Suresh Prabhakar Prabhu inaugurated various Passenger Amenities in various Mumbai Suburban Railway Stations. Chairman Railway Board, Shri AK Mital, other Railway Board Members, and senior officials from Railway Board were also present on the occasion.


Speaking on the occasion, Minister of Railways Shri Suresh Prabhu said that the inauguration of passenger amenities at various station of Mumbai is an important event. Mumbai is the commercial capital of India. Around 80 lakhs passenger travel in the Mumbai Suburban Railways, Railways is trying its best to provide better passenger amenities. Lift, escalators, Foot over bridges are to be provided at small stations too. Railways need cooperation of the travellers in maintaining its property. Railways is working with State Government to form Joint Venture so that other Rail Development projects are initiated soon.





*Salient Features of the Passenger Amenities:*

Indian Railways is always on the forefront to guarantee cent percent satisfaction to its esteemed customers. Under the able leadership of Shri Suresh Prabhu, Hon'ble Minister of Railways, Indian Railway is leaving no stone unturned to achieve this promise. Provision of passenger amenities is one of the important objectives of Indian Railways both in terms of business ethics as well as social obligation. Fulfilling the long standing demand of the commuters Shri Prabhu will be inaugurating various passenger amenities as under through video conferencing from Rail Bhavan, New Delhi on 16th May 2017.


*Elevated Deck at Borivali Station:*

Borivali is one of the important stations on Indian Railways. On the suburban front, there are local trains originating, as well as terminating at Borivali station. All suburban trains going beyond Borivali, too have a halt at Borivali station. Mail, Express, as well as Passenger trains, halt at Borivali station. Looking at the voluminous traffic and for easier passenger movement, it was proposed to construct an elevated deck at Borivali. The work of this elevated deck situated on Platform No.1 has been completed. The elevated deck is 10.5m wide and 300m long connecting all 5 FOBs as well as the skywalk. A Booking office too has been constructed on the south end of the deck. An elevator has been installed on Platform No.1, which connects to the deck. This will hugely help Senior Citizens and Divyang passengers.


*New FOBs at Dadar, Matunga Road & Bhayandar stations:*

*Escalators at Dadar, Bhayandar, Vasai Road & Nallasopara stations:*

As part of trespass control measures at suburban stations of Mumbai, new FOBs have been built at Dadar, Matunga Road and Bhayandar stations and Escalators have also been installed at Dadar, Bhayandar, Vasai Road and Nalasopara stations.


The FOB at Dadar station is 6m wide and 200m long and situated near Tilak Road Bridge at north end of Dadar station. This FOB connects Tilak Bridge, PF No.1, 2 & 3 of Indian Railways and PF No.3 to 8 (Dadar Terminus) of Central Railway. Two escalators are installed at PF No.1 of Dadar station.


The new FOB at Matunga Road station is 17m long and 6m wide. It connects PF No 1/2 to west side exit and north FOB. It also connects to south FOB through skywalk passage. Cost of construction of this FOB is Rs 2.99 crore. A new 6m wide FOB has been constructed at the north end of Bhayandar station. This FOB connects East to West and all the platforms. Two escalators have also been installed at Bhayandar station on PF No. 5 & 6. The overall cost of works at Bhayandar station is Rs.11 crore. New escalators have been provided at the south end of PF No.2A of Vasai Road station and on the north end of PF No.2/3 at Nallasopara station. The escalators will prove to be a great boon to Sr. Citizens.


*Booking offices at Kandivali & Vasai Road station:*

A new Booking office is opened at the north end of PF No.1 at Kandivali station. At Vasai Road station a Booking office is opened on the elevated deck for the benefit of commuters, so as to reduce the waiting time of purchasing tickets.


*Toilet Blocks at Goregaon and Kandivali stations:*

The nationwide 'Swachh Bharat Mission' has proved to a success story, with the Railways initiating a major role. As a part of this mission, new toilet blocks have been provided at Goregaon and Kandivali stations. The public toilet at Goregaon station has been constructed at a cost of Rs.30 lakh, on the elevated deck of Goregaon harbour station.


*Passenger Reservation Centre at Nallasopara station:*

Nallasopara has witnessed a huge growth in its population, especially of migrants. Keeping in mind the convenience of the people to book tickets for long distance trains, a Passenger Reservation Centre has been opened at Nallasopara station. This PRS will benefit passengers, as now booking of tickets will be available at a more convenient location.



*Andheri Skywalk connecting North FOB of Railway Station to Metro station:*

To facilitate interchange as well as direct and short connectivity to Metro and Railway suburban passengers, the Metro station at Andheri station has been connected to North FOB at Andheri railway station. The total length of the skywalk is 80m having a width of 6.6m. Total plan area of the skywalk is 528 sqm. Cost of constructing the skywalk is Rs.7 crore. 


*********


Ministry of Railways
16-May, 2017 12:21 IST
*Minister of Railways Inaugurates Round Table Conference on Data Analytics for Indian Railways *

Minister of Railways, Shri Suresh Prabhakar Prabhu inaugurated Round Table Conference on “Data Analytics for Indian Railways”. Chairman Railway Board, Shri AK Mital, other Railway Board Members, representatives and dignitaries from industry and senior officials from Railway Board were also present on the occasion.

Speaking on the occasion Shri Suresh Prabhu said that a series of Round Table Conferences are being conducted to ideate on various issues concerning Indian Railways. This Round Table Conference is to ideate on Data Analytics on Indian Railways. He also said that Data creation is phenomenal in Indian Railways to carry out commercial and operational opportunity. Data Analytics must be studied, analysed and monitored to improve Indian Railways’ program. Technology is ever evolving, need of the hour is to progress with Data Analytics. Indian Railways shall be the growth engine. Data Analytics can help to create a system that may benefit Railways immensely. Indian Railways is one of the largest Data creators in the world, it has to handle large volume of Data. Data Analytics is a way forward. Data needs to be used wisely. Privacy shall be protected and one of the largest ERP is created in Indian Railways.

*Background:*

Indian Railways has been using information technology extensively for the past three decades. As a result, large amount of data are available in different aspects of the Railways working such as Passenger Ticketing, Freight Operations, Crew Management, Track Maintenance, Rolling Stock Maintenance(Locomotive), Rolling Stock Maintenance(Wagon and Coaches), Expenditure Accounting etc.

In order to assist the management in taking effective strategic and tactical decisions, Railways have decided to use Data Analytics for Analysis of Data using various statistical and software tools. Data Analytics can help Railways in determining pricing of services, planning train operations on various routes, proactive safety measures and disaster management, predictive maintenance of assets to avoid failures etc.

PRS has data of trains, passengers, earnings, utilization of trains, class wise occupancy, waiting lists and passenger profile is also available in e-ticketing system. This huge data can be analysed to help in Providing innovative products to passengers so that occupancy is improved and passenger is able to get confirmed accommodation.

Freight Operations Information System has data of traffic carried on various routes, the time taken in transportation, the commodities transported, customers, price sensitivity of various streams of traffic etc.

Data Analytics can help in improving throughput and average speed of freight trains. Track Management System has data about condition of track, maintenance of track from time to time, inspection conducted, track renewal, deep screening, rail fractures etc. Data Analytics can help in Predicting vulnerable spots and preventive maintenance.

*****

The Union Minister for Railways, Shri Suresh Prabhakar Prabhu lighting the lamp at the Round Table Conference on the “Data Analytics for Indian Railways”, in New Delhi on May 16, 2017.




The Union Minister for Railways, Shri Suresh Prabhakar Prabhu addressing the Round Table Conference on the “Data Analytics for Indian Railways”, in New Delhi on May 16, 2017. The Chairman, Railway Board, Shri A.K. Mital is also seen.





The Union Minister for Railways, Shri Suresh Prabhakar Prabhu addressing the Round Table Conference on the “Data Analytics for Indian Railways”, in New Delhi on May 16, 2017. The Chairman, Railway Board, Shri A.K. Mital and other dignitaries are also seen.


----------



## ashok321

*From July, even a rickshaw puller will need a bill to move goods under GST*


----------



## ashok321

GST exemption likely for around 100 items
_prasad sold at temples could figure on the exemption list._


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Railways
19-May, 2017 16:38 IST
*Minister of Railways Inspects Rake of Tejas Train *

Minister of Railways Shri Suresh Prabhakar Prabhu inspected the Rake of Tejas Train. Chairman, Railway Board, Shri A. K. Mital, Member Rolling Stock Railway Board Shri Ravindra Gupta, Member Traction Shri Ghanshyam Singh, other Railway Board Members, GM Northern Railway Shri R. K. Kulshreshta and senior officials were also present on the occasion. 

*Background:*

Tejas Express is a semi high speed train having modern on board facilities, enhanced passenger comfort and showcases the future of Train travel in India. Tejas Express is set to be introduced soon. The coaches are manufactured at Rail Coach Factory, Kapurthala . The newly designed coaches are capable of running at a speed of 200 km/h but due to constraints related to rail tracks these coaches will run at a speed of 160 km/h. Speed potential of 200 Kmph was achieved by providing Steel brake disc, Sintered pads, Electro-pneumatic assist Brake system.

The first rake comprising 19 coaches including sixteen non-executive and two executive chair cars besides one power coach was inspected by Minister of Railways today. One Executive Coach will be turned into a Smart Coach at a later date having extra facilities as announced in the Budget 2016-17.

*Features of Tejas Train:*


Bio-vacuum toilets (less water consumption and hygienic)
Water level indicators
Touchless Water Taps, Soap dispenser
Marble finish Anti graffiti coating
Hand dryers
New design Dust bin
Vinyl Wrapped specially designed exteriors
Automatic entrance plug type doors (provides better sound and heat insulation, can be controlled by Guard panel)
Secured gangways (reduce sound levels, dirt, sand, water ingress, increase passenger safety & Comfort, energy efficiency, elegant design)
Electro Pneumatic Air brakes
Fire & smoke detection and suppression system.
Fire suppression system in Power car.
CCTV cameras for security
GPS based Passenger Information display System
Call bell integrated with berth reading light.
Digital Destination Boards
Integrated braille displays
E-Leather as improved upholstery
Redesigned backrest with higher height
Redesigned armrest
Leg support for Executive Chair Car with gas spring
Energy Efficient LED Lights
LED TV with Touch Control for each passenger (with recorded content, can be upgraded to Live TV)
Provided with USB charging facility
Magazines
Tea and Coffee vending machines
Snack tables
Local cuisine
Celebrity Chef Menu
*********

The Union Minister for Railways, Shri Suresh Prabhakar Prabhu inspecting the TEJAS Train at Safdarjung Railway Station, in New Delhi on May 19, 2017. The Chairman, Railway Board, Shri A.K. Mital is also seen.





The Union Minister for Railways, Shri Suresh Prabhakar Prabhu interacting with the media after inspecting the TEJAS Train at Safdarjung Railway Station, in New Delhi on May 19, 2017.




Inner view of the TEJAS Train, being inspected by the Union Minister for Railways, Shri Suresh Prabhakar Prabhu, at Safdarjung Railway Station, in New Delhi on May 19, 2017.




The rake of the TEJAS Train, being inspected by the Union Minister for Railways, Shri Suresh Prabhakar Prabhu, at Safdarjung Railway Station, in New Delhi on May 19, 2017.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/865836327715172352

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

Lol @ frustrated Modi!

*Where are the jobs? Modi asks ministries*


Under GST, insurance premiums to go up


----------



## ashok321

Indian IT firms struggle to generate revenue from digital businesses


----------



## Hindustani78

Senior scientist Rachit Saxena, director general David Bergvinson, project director Rajeev K. Varshney, and principal scientist Sameer Kumar observing the pigeonpeas at ICRISAT. | Photo Credit:  Mohd Arif



http://www.thehindu.com/news/nation...ead-to-superior-varieties/article18526556.ece
* Research traces its likely origin to Madhya Pradesh *
In a significant breakthrough, a global team of 19 scientists from nine institutes have re-sequenced the genome — or DNA — of 292 pigeonpea varieties (cajanus cajan – commonly called arhar or tur dal).

They have also discovered new traits such as resistance to various diseases that affect the crop and its insensitivity to photo-period (the duration of daylight hours required for reaching maturity). The research also traces the likely origin of the domesticated pigeonpea to Madhya Pradesh. These discoveries have been published in the prestigious journal Nature Genetics.

According to a press release by the International Crops Research Institute for Semi Arid Tropics (ICRISAT) here on Monday, this breakthrough will lead to the development of superior varieties of the pulse crop which can enable higher production and profits for small farmers.

It would also increase the market value and bring it within an affordable price range for the consumer, especially the poor.

*Global collaboration*

The nine collaborating institutes are the School of Agriculture and Environment and Institute of Agriculture, The University of Western Australia; Shenzhen Millennium Genomics Inc., China; Macrogen Inc., Seoul, Republic of Korea; Institute of Biotechnology at Professor Jayashankar Telangana State Agricultural University (PJTSAU), Hyderabad; Agricultural Research Station–Gulbarga at University of Agricultural Sciences (UAS), Karnataka; the Department of Plant Sciences at University of California–Davis, U.S.A.; Biological Sciences and International Center for Tropical Botany, Florida International University, Miami, U.S.A.; Visva-Bharati, Shantiniketan, and ICRISAT.

“The study used re-sequencing data to identify genomic regions impacted by domestication and breeding that have contributed to narrowing the genetic base. The study also identified the genetic origin of the crop at a DNA level for the first time, and identified genes with agronomically useful traits such as resistance to sterility mosaic disease and fusarium wilt, and insensitivity to photoperiod that will help to accelerate pigeonpea breeding and reduce the time to develop superior varieties from eight to 10 years to five years,” said Rajeev K. Varshney, research programme director, ICRISAT, and project director.

It was stated that this is one of the biggest breakthroughs in pigeonpea research since the decoding of its DNA sequence in 2011 by an ICRISAT-led global research team.


----------



## IndoCarib

blob:http://ishare.rediff.com/2a8f1f63-152b-4370-9c76-02e9d4969ec1


----------



## tw00tw00

http://in.reuters.com/article/india-economy-gdp-idINKBN18R1LY
*India loses fastest growing economy tag after sharp growth slowdown*
Rajesh Kumar Singh

India's gross domestic product data shocked again on Wednesday as economic growth unexpectedly slumped to its lowest in more than two years in the March quarter, stripping the country of its status as the world's fastest growing major economy.

Annual economic growth at 6.1 percent in the January-March period was even lower than the lowest analyst estimate of 6.5 percent in a Reuters poll. Overall, the median forecast of 36 analysts was for a year-on-year growth of 7.1 percent.

It was also lower than China's growth of 6.9 percent for the first three months of 2017.

The March quarter growth figure is the lowest since the December quarter in 2014, when the economy registered a 6.0 percent growth, Reuters data shows.

While economists, in general, expected a spillover effect of Prime Minister Narendra Modi's decision last November to scrap high-value old banknotes on economic activity, the extent of the slowdown was unexpected.

A Prasanna, an economist at ICICI Securities Primary Dealership, called the data "quite shocking".

"While we agree that a slowdown...fits in with the theme of a slowdown post-November currency swap, the extent of slowdown is puzzling," Prasanna said.

Modi's unexpected decision was aimed at flushing out all the money Indians hide from the taxman, but it had pounded consumer demand in an economy where most people were paid and bought what they needed with cash.

Yet, the GDP data for the October-December quarter, when the cash crunch was at its worst, showed robust economic activity.

India doesn't publish national figures on retail sales. But indicators such as car sales and quarterly earnings of consumer-facing companies since then showed a recovery in consumer spending.

"(It) doesn't quite tally with other evidence which has tended to suggest that growth stabilised or picked up in last quarter," said Shilan Shah, an economist at Capital Economics in Singapore.

SHARP UPWARD HISTORICAL REVISIONS

Some economists including Shah, however, said that the latest GDP figures were closer to the ground reality than the previous ones, *which they said were guilty of overestimating growth by as much as 150 basis points.*

The sharp slowdown is also being attributed to an unfavourable statistical base as last year's growth figures for the same quarter were revised up by 1.3 percentage points to 9.2 percent.

The upward revision was done after factoring in newly rebased indices for wholesale prices and industrial production, which were released earlier this month.

Prasanna of ICICI Securities also faults the "deflator" for pulling down overall growth in the last quarter. The federal statistics office uses the deflator to strip out price changes to make quarters comparable.

Both wholesale price and consumer price indices have a representation, but the GDP deflator at 5.7 percent for the March quarter was higher than the average wholesale and consumer price inflation for the quarter.

Wednesday's figures, however, have not changed expectations for monetary policy. Analysts still expect the Reserve Bank of India (RBI) to keep interest rates on hold.

"We continue to expect the RBI to remain on pause, with any rate hikes ruled out," said Shubhada Rao, chief economist at YES Bank.

FAULTLINES

The anomalies in the data, however, didn't gloss over the underlying imbalances in Asia's third-largest economy.

Growth is still being driven by consumer and government spending. And capital investments are showing no signs of revival.

Since taking office in May 2014, Modi has stepped up public spending to stimulate private investments. But even after spending billions on dollars on ports, roads, railways and power projects, an upturn in corporate spending remains elusive.

Capital investments fell an annual 2.1 percent in the March quarter.

"The biggest challenge is the lack of, or absence, of private investment," said Upasna Bhardwaj, senior economist, at Kotak Mahindra Bank.

For the 2016/17 fiscal year ending in March, New Delhi reported GDP growth of 7.1 percent, slower than an 8.0 percent expansion a year ago.

(Reporting by Rajesh Kumar Singh; Editing by Douglas Busvine and Toby Chopra)



http://in.reuters.com/article/india-economy-gdp-views-idINKBN18R1MW
*Expert Views - India's economy grows 6.1 percent in Jan-March*

India's economy grew 6.1 percent in the three months through March from a year earlier, slowing from a provisional 7.0 percent in the previous quarter, government data showed on Wednesday.

That was much lower than the forecasts for annual growth of 7.1 percent in the January-March quarter reflected in a Reuters poll.

Growth for the year ending in March came in at 7.1 percent, in line with the official estimate.

COMMENTS

RADHIKA RAO, GROUP ECONOMIST, DBS

"Higher GVA (gross value added) base effects have played a part in the sharp slowdown in 4QFY17 – as year before growth has been revised sharply up 8.7 percent.

"That aside, slowdown on GVA basis is disappointing, in continuation from the moderation since the first quarter of FY17's 7.1 percent. Suggests spillover slowdown from the December quarter's note ban, when growth had proved to be surprisingly resilient.

"Agriculture and public administration have been the main drivers of growth, barring which the momentum on the ground is soft – especially manufacturing, construction and financial services.

"On the expenditure end, the FY17 storyline is similar to the previous year – consumption and government spending have been key pillars of support, while investment growth continues to lag.

"In this light, focus is next on how the RBI will interpret these numbers. There is a likelihood that the growth and inflation projections are tempered, providing the room for the policy guidance to soften next week.

A PRASANNA, ECONOMIST, ICICI SECURITIES PRIMARY DEALERSHIP

"The data for the full year was not too surprising except for the still wide gap between GVA (gross value added) and GDP. However the data for Q4 is quite shocking.

"While we agree that a slowdown in H2, concentrated in Q4, fits in with the theme of a slowdown post-November currency swap, the extent of slowdown is puzzling. Excluding agriculture and government spending, Q4 GVA expanded by just 3.8 percent yoy. Further the GDP deflator for Q4 has come in at 5.7 percent, which is clearly at odds with the WPI and CPI data for Q4. 

"Overall directionally this data is consistent with the other high frequency and macro data but the magnitudes are still questionable due to data issues.

"We expect the MPC (monetary policy committee) to reiterate the neutral stance but acknowledge balanced risks to inflation and tone down the hawkish noises that crept into the discourse in April."

SHUBHADA RAO, CHIEF ECONOMIST, YES BANK

"The lower-than-anticipated fourth quarter GDP number reflects the lingering impact of demonetisation.

"However, incremental data in April shows that growth impulse is improving and economic activity is picking up on the ground.

"We continue to expect the RBI to remain on pause, with any rate hikes ruled out. However the tone will be less hawkish given that both inflation and growth are lower than RBI's projection.

TIRTHANKAR PATNAIK, INDIA STRATEGIST, MIZUHO BANK

"Q4 data is definitely disappointing and clearly reflects some amount of extreme impact from demonetisation. Based on the quarterly numbers, we can expect a strong commentary from the central bank in their next policy meet."

UPASNA BHARDWAJ, SENIOR ECONOMIST, KOTAK MAHINDRA BANK

"The biggest challenge is the lack of, or absence, of private investment given the kind of stressed balance sheet of corporates and alarmingly high NPAs (non-performing assets) of the banks.

"While policy efforts are being adequately made to tackle this, we still have a long way to go before problems get fully resolved."

"We expect a pause on rates but given RBI has been significantly way off the inflation trajectory, we expect a softer tone in the upcoming policy, rather than the extreme hawkish rhetoric we've seen."

ANJALI VERMA, ECONOMIST, PHILLIPCAPITAL INDIA, MUMBAI

"It looks pretty tepid. GVA at 5.6 percent is weak, except for public administration and some bit on agriculture.

"Everything else is very, very weak. Manufacturing is pretty tepid, construction continues to remain very weak despite all the things the government has been saying. It's not looking good. The numbers are not at all good.

"This data is closer to the ground reality than the previous ones.

"Going ahead, I think one key factor will be the banking sector. That's dragging growth substantially. I am surprised why there is still no growth coming in construction, but I think with housing impetus it should happen gradually."

GAURAV DUA, HEAD OF RESEARCH, SHAREKHAN

"The current GDP rate is much closer to ground reality, and it is likely to soften the Reserve Bank's hawkish stance on growth. Hence, I do not expect a rate hike by the RBI anytime soon. Neither do I see a rate cut in the next few months.

"The implementation of GST (goods and services tax) could have a short-term impact, which will reflect on the overall full-year GDP growth, but that is because of the rollout of GST and not because of the tax slabs."

VARUN KHANDELWAL, MANAGING DIRECTOR, BULLERO CAPITAL

"Q4 GDP number was a bit disappointing.

"Since listed companies have reported a slowdown in their earnings for Q3 and Q4, I expect the data to be revised downwards.

"The most significant imbalance in India's growth story is the paucity of job creation. The demographic 'dividend' is slowly turning into a 'tax' as more young people enter the workforce, while the pace of job creation is meagre.

"It is critical that policy makers focus on a more equitable distribution of growth for the long-term socio-political stability of the country."

(Reporting by Samantha Kareen Nair, Tanvi Mehta, Arnab Paul, Abhirup Roy, and Suvashree Dey Choudhury; Compiled by Rafael Nam)


----------



## anant_s

*GE Transportation unveils Indian Railways Evolution locomotive*
INDIA: The first of 1 000 Evolution Series diesel locomotives which GE Transportation is to supply to Indian Railways over 10 years was unveiled at the manufacturer’s plant at Erie in the USA on June 1.




The first of the 1 000 Evolution Series diesel locomotives which GE Transportation is to supply to Indian Railways has been unveiled at Erie in the USA (Photo: David Lustig).

GE Transportation is to supply 700 locos of 4 500 hp and 300 of 6 000 hp under a US$2·6bn joint venture agreement signed with the Ministry of Railways in November 2015, the largest contract ever won by GE in India. They will have Tier 1 GEVO engines.

The first 100 of the twin-cab 1 676 mm gauge locos locomotives are to be exported from the USA complete or in kit form. To meet the requirement for local production under the government’s Make in India programme, the other 900 are to produced with mainly Indian components at a factory which GE is building at Marhowra in Bihar. This is expected to be completed later this year, and will produce two locomotives per week for the current contract.




The GE locomotives for Indian Railways will have a livery based on colours representing energy and freshness.

GE will also develop facilities at Roza in Uttar Pradesh and Gandhidham in Gujarat to support long-term maintenance of the fleet.

http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/...ils-indian-railways-evolution-locomotive.html

@Abingdonboy @Nilgiri @nair @AndrewJin @RISING SUN @Grevion @ahojunk @thesolar65

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Nilgiri

anant_s said:


> *GE Transportation unveils Indian Railways Evolution locomotive*
> NDIA: The first of 1 000 Evolution Series diesel locomotives which GE Transportation is to supply to Indian Railways over 10 years was unveiled at the manufacturer’s plant at Erie in the USA on June 1.
> View attachment 402032
> 
> The first of the 1 000 Evolution Series diesel locomotives which GE Transportation is to supply to Indian Railways has been unveiled at Erie in the USA (Photo: David Lustig).
> 
> GE Transportation is to supply 700 locos of 4 500 hp and 300 of 6 000 hp under a US$2·6bn joint venture agreement signed with the Ministry of Railways in November 2015, the largest contract ever won by GE in India. They will have Tier 1 GEVO engines.
> 
> The first 100 of the twin-cab 1 676 mm gauge locos locomotives are to be exported from the USA complete or in kit form. To meet the requirement for local production under the government’s Make in India programme, the other 900 are to produced with mainly Indian components at a factory which GE is building at Marhowra in Bihar. This is expected to be completed later this year, and will produce two locomotives per week for the current contract.
> View attachment 402033
> 
> The GE locomotives for Indian Railways will have a livery based on colours representing energy and freshness.
> 
> GE will also develop facilities at Roza in Uttar Pradesh and Gandhidham in Gujarat to support long-term maintenance of the fleet.
> 
> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/...ils-indian-railways-evolution-locomotive.html
> 
> @Abingdonboy @Nilgiri @nair @AndrewJin @RISING SUN @Grevion @ahojunk



They will be replacing an existing class?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

anant_s said:


> *GE Transportation unveils Indian Railways Evolution locomotive*
> NDIA: The first of 1 000 Evolution Series diesel locomotives which GE Transportation is to supply to Indian Railways over 10 years was unveiled at the manufacturer’s plant at Erie in the USA on June 1.
> View attachment 402032
> 
> The first of the 1 000 Evolution Series diesel locomotives which GE Transportation is to supply to Indian Railways has been unveiled at Erie in the USA (Photo: David Lustig).
> 
> GE Transportation is to supply 700 locos of 4 500 hp and 300 of 6 000 hp under a US$2·6bn joint venture agreement signed with the Ministry of Railways in November 2015, the largest contract ever won by GE in India. They will have Tier 1 GEVO engines.
> 
> The first 100 of the twin-cab 1 676 mm gauge locos locomotives are to be exported from the USA complete or in kit form. To meet the requirement for local production under the government’s Make in India programme, the other 900 are to produced with mainly Indian components at a factory which GE is building at Marhowra in Bihar. This is expected to be completed later this year, and will produce two locomotives per week for the current contract.
> View attachment 402033
> 
> The GE locomotives for Indian Railways will have a livery based on colours representing energy and freshness.
> 
> GE will also develop facilities at Roza in Uttar Pradesh and Gandhidham in Gujarat to support long-term maintenance of the fleet.
> 
> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/...ils-indian-railways-evolution-locomotive.html
> 
> @Abingdonboy @Nilgiri @nair @AndrewJin @RISING SUN @Grevion @ahojunk


These babies look powerful and energetic!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## proud_indian

@anant_s 

I only wish they use the original GE color scheme not this flashy yellow red in the CG

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## anant_s

Nilgiri said:


> They will be replacing an existing class?


As a part of HP increase and reduction of specific fuel consumption values for diesel locomotives, IR plans to replace all its ALCO fleet (barring WDM 3D) in next 15 years. By that time codal life of all locos built till late 90s would be over.
Now this is planned by two means:
1. Use of EMD / GE technology spread for 4500, 5500 and 6000 HP category viz WDG 4, WDG 4G, WDG 5 and WDG 6. Out of these, there is plan to increase axle loading by atleast 2 tons for GE locos (from existing 22 tons to around 24.5/25 Tons) to take advantage of DFC capacity of higher line loading. this will have substantial impact on train capacity and one single loco would haul higher load at faster speed, at lower cost and at lesser emission.
2. Use of Genset modular locos for slower and smaller trains (with power of upto 2400 HP). these too have advantage of switching on and switching off power based on loads, giving massive flexibility of operation, again saving on cost and emission values.

I hope you get to see the whole picture of what IR is trying to achieve on Diesel loco front.




WDG 5 (5500 HP, 22.5 Ton/ Axle, Co-Co)




AndrewJin said:


> These babies look powerful and energetic!


Yes they do at 4500 and 6000 HP (very similar to Chinese HXN5)







proud_indian said:


> I only wish they use the original GE color scheme not this flashy yellow red in the CG


I agree, this Orange and yellow livery looks Gaudy

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## GuardianRED

proud_indian said:


> @anant_s
> 
> I only wish they use the original GE color scheme not this flashy yellow red in the CG


Do post this GE livery please


----------



## anant_s

GuardianRED said:


> Do post this GE livery please







(Brazilian ES58ACi, the same model is going to be Indian WDG 6, 6000 HP)

Also if you may like 













redefined said:


> I hope not only assembly takes place in India and substantial amount of domestic production also occurs.
> though i know GE is a good quality manufacturer


The same is going to happen from new DLF (Diesel Locomotive Factory) Marhaura. This will also provide large scale employment and will be one of the shining examples of MiI.


redefined said:


> why does IR not explore similar locos from japan, switzerland or germany , etc ?


Simply because non of the above countries have that kind of Diesel locomotive.
btw, this too is coming (Prima 2, T8, 12000 HP for EDFC) from Alsthom






redefined said:


> Also with India going for electrification of its tracks at a rapid pace , wont these become redundant wrt more powerful and efficient electric locos ?


Not really, these are about as efficient as electric locomotives (infact in some cases more efficient than exisitng DC motored, tap changer electric locomotives like WAG 7).
That said, IR won't electrify its entire network and even after a decade or two, we won't have more than 65-70% of our network electrified. this would still leave us with enough room for High Horse Power diesel locomotives. this technology is for future, but we are rightly starting with its induction from today. 

@XiNiX

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
6


----------



## ashok321

Please note that I know the answer, just testing people here against their knowledge:


----------



## anant_s

ashok321 said:


>


thats a sanding hose.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

anant_s said:


> thats a sanding hose.



Yes it is called sand nozzle.






They are filling the sand.
Gives a good grip on the braking system...
In front of first axle.
But not in the bullet trains though 

Good job Mr. Anant

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anant_s

Now if i may ask, what is this (inside yellow circle) for


----------



## ashok321

anant_s said:


> Now if i may ask, what is this (inside yellow circle) for
> View attachment 402122



Seems like high pressure rail cleaner.
But the dark image within yellow circles hampers me.

What part is it?

For example I depicted the hose and asked for the hose.
If you describe me item or part albeit vaguely, I will tell you.


----------



## anant_s

ashok321 said:


> Seems like high pressure rail cleaner.
> But the dark image within yellow circles hampers me.
> 
> What part is it?
> 
> For example I depicted the hose and asked for the hose.
> If you describe me item or part albeit vaguely, I will tell you.


Thats a wheel slip detector.
i asked the question as its functioning precedes that of sander. It measures ground speed and wheel speed and in case tractive effort exceeds the net adhesive weight, leading to heating damage on wheels and rail, it initiates corrective action. whenever such a condition is detected, sanding is initiated which increases coefficient of friction (f). Since mass of locomotive is fixed, increase in f, increases Adhesive weight (Weight of locomotive x f), thereby reducing or elimination of slippage.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MULUBJA

Baba kalyani group is setting up a plant to manufacture railway parts. GE is coming up with its plant so as one more company. India is all set to be a hub of manufacturing of railway systems.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ashok321

anant_s said:


> Thats a wheel slip detector.
> i asked the question as its functioning precedes that of sander. It measures ground speed and wheel speed and in case tractive effort exceeds the net adhesive weight, leading to heating damage on wheels and rail, it initiates corrective action. whenever such a condition is detected, sanding is initiated which increases coefficient of friction (f). Since mass of locomotive is fixed, increase in f, increases Adhesive weight (Weight of locomotive x f), thereby reducing or elimination of slippage.



Ok so its creep control detector.


What answer has the following:


----------



## anant_s

ashok321 said:


>



Head, Web and Foot (respectively) of a rail section.
Don't know about these days, but back in my days this used to be a part of engineering drawing lessons.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ashok321

anant_s said:


> Head, Web and Foot (respectively) of a rail section.
> Don't know about these days, but back in my days this used to be a part of engineering drawing lessons.



Correct.


----------



## ghameed

proud_indian said:


> @anant_s
> 
> I only wish they use the original GE color scheme not this flashy yellow red in the CG



you can count on the indian railways to screw up colour combos...the organization is run by decision makers whose great-grandchildren were just born ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ryuzaki

*Forex reserves at life-time high of $381.167 bn*

MUMBAI: India's forex reserves *surged by $2.404 billion* to reach life-time high of $381.167 billion in the week to June 2 on account of rise in foreign currency assets, the Reserve Bank said today. 


http://economictimes.indiatimes.com/news/economy/finance/forex-reserves-at-life-time-high-of-381-167-bn/articleshow/59073551.cms

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## aswin

god speed for indian railways  .... wen do the tamil nadu gets IR attention in engine development .


----------



## anant_s

49002 at GE test tracks

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## ashok321

Indian freight cost is amongst the highest in the world, despite India being a low income country.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Railways

13-June, 2017 17:35 IST
*Shri Suresh Prabhakar Prabhu, Minister of Railways, launches Mission Retro-Fitment to enhance the passenger experience. *



To enhance the passengers experience by upgrading existing fleet of coaches with better furnishing, aesthetics & amenities and better safety features with a view to provide a safe and comfortable travel, Minister of Railways Shri Suresh Prabhakar Prabhu has launched MISSION RETRO-FITMENT in Rail Bhavan today. Member Traffic, Railway Board, Mohd Jamshed, Member Rolling Stock, Railway Board, Shri Ravindra Gupta, Member Staff, Railway Board, Shri Pradeep Kumar were among those present on the occasion.


Speaking on the occasion, Minister of Railways Shri Suresh Prabhakar Prabhu said, “ Mission Retro-Fitment is an ambitious program to upgrade the level of furnishing & amenities in the coaches of Indian Railways. *This is one of the largest retro fitment project in the world as Indian Railways’ 40,000 coaches will be refurbished and retrofitted in the next five years.* This Mission Retrofitment is an endeavour to provide better travel experience as the *interiors of the coaches would be refurbished & the retrofitment of Center Buffer Coupler with balanced draft gear would add more to safety of the passengers*. By 2020, Indian Railways would provide a new travel experience to the passenger over Indian Railways. This mission is challenging as it will be carried out without affecting the traffic operation. On the occasion, MR Shri Suresh Prabhakar Prabhu also released a booklet giving parameters & guidelines on this mega exercise of retrofitment and refurbishment.




*GUIDELINES OF MISSION RETRO-FITMENT*


*Refurbishing : Upgradation of Coaches with Improved Interiors*


● It has been planned to induct about 40,000 coaches with upgraded interiors by 2022-23.


● RSP sanction for refurbishing of 6,700 coaches are already available.

● Approximate Cost : Rs.30 lacs per coach.

*Year
No. of Coaches*


*2017-18
1,000*

*2018-19
3,000*

*2019-20
5,000*

*2020-21
5,500*

*2021-22
5,500*

*2022-23
5,000*

*New manufacture with upgraded interiors (18-19 to 22-23)
15,000*

*Total
40,000*




*Strategy*

*Existing RSP Sanctions*


● *700 Coaches* : Allotted to ZRs/PUs (Western Central Railways -411, Integral Coach Factory (ICF)-189, Central Railway-75, Rail Coach Factory Kapurthala-25); these are under different stages of tendering and execution.


● 57 coaches have been refurbished by Coach Rehabilitation Workshop/ Bhopal.


● Refurbished Coaches are running in Varanasi - New Delhi Mahamana Express since 22.01.2016.

● *6,000 Coaches* :

● Tender by ICF :*3,000*

● Tender by COFMOW :*2,000*

● Tender by WCR :*1,000*

● *Total 6,700 Coaches*.


Additional sanctions under RSP shall be sought in due course.


*Refurbishing – Salient Points*


• *World class ambience*

Panels without visible screws, LED Lights,

Modular toilets with concealed plumbing, Branded fittings, Powered venetian blinds, Anti-Graffiti coating, etc.


• *Enhanced Passenger Safety*

Fire and Smoke Detection System (in newly manufactured AC coaches),

Double acting compartment door (in AC coaches), Rounded edges at most locations for injury-free, etc.

• *Caring for the Environment*

Bio toilets


• *Use of better material*s

Such as Polycarbonate ABS, Advanced Composites, Glass Fibre Reinforced Plastic, GFRE, Stainless Steel, etc.

• *Enhanced Passenger convenience*

Passenger Address & Passenger Information System, Braille Signage, Ergonomic design, increased number of mobile / laptop charging points, etc.


*Retro-fitment of Centre Buffer Coupler (CBC) with Balanced Draft Gear*


● Board has approved the Retro-fitment of about 32,000 Integral Coach Factory coaches (having a minimum residual life of 10 years), with CBC & Balanced Draft Gear.

● Sanction under Rolling Stock Programme (RSP) for retrofitment in 16,000 coaches has been obtained vide Pink Book Item No. 1254/17-18.

● Approximate Cost : Rs.28 lacs per coach.

● Additional Sanctions under RSP shall be obtained in due course.

● The work is targeted for completion by 2022-23.



*Year
No. of Coaches*


*2017-18
2,000*

*2018-19
5,000*

*2019-20
5,500*

*2020-21
7,000*

*2021-22
7,000*

*2022-23
5,500*

*Total
32,000*


* 
Strategy*



*In-House *

● In Mid life Rehabilitation (MLR) and Periodic Overhaul (POH) Workshops.

● 24 coaches already retrofitted have been running in Train No.15120/19 Manduadih - Rameswaram Express since 23.04.2017.

● Work likely to commence in a regular manner from October’17 after CBC with Balanced Draft Gear is made available.


*Through Contract :*



● *In Rly. Premises* : COFMOW has invited Tenders for 2,500 coaches that are under finalization, Tentative Commencement of Work from October’17.

● *In Firms’ Premises* : COFMOW has invited Tenders for 5,000 coaches, Tender Opening in July 17, Tentative Commencement of Work from November’17.

● Additional sanctions under RSP shall be sought in due course



*Retrofitment of CBC – A major structural modification*


*Sequence of Work*

● Stripping of the lavatories and doorway area.

● Gas cutting the End wall stanchions, Headstock assembly and Trough floor

● Fabrication of the Head stock compatible with CBC

● Tack welding of the new Head Stock with the Stanchions pillars and Sole bar.

● Measuring the camber, followed by full welding of the Head stock

● Inspection of the critical weld joints using DPT

● Painting with high performance anti-corrosive epoxy coating

● Replacement of Sole bars of length 2600 mm and 2700 mm on both sides.

● Welding of the End wall sheets, Side wall sheets, Turn under and Trough Floor.

● Cleaning and Painting.

*****


AKS/ENS


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Skill Development and Entrepreneurship
13-June, 2017 20:46 IST
*GE partners with Ministry of Skill Development to give boost to Skill India Mission; Sources skilled workers for its Greenfield manufacturing base in Bihar *

General Electric (GE) in partnership with Union Ministry of Skill Development and Entrepreneurship (MSDE) is planning to source workers and skilled technicians from Bihar itself, in line with its Greenfield manufacturing base being set up in Marhaura (Bihar), service facilities in Roza (UP) and Gandhidham (Gujarat). This project was launched as a part of Prime Minister ’s ‘Make in India’ scheme in which GE agreed to invest close to $200 million and will certainly boost employment opportunities for the local people. Under this project, GE even plans to set up state of the art Skilling Centres with support from the Ministry. 

As part of the project, the production of first railway coaches will start from mid-next year from Saran. GE, in collaboration with India Railways, is nearing completion of a Diesel Locomotive Manufacturing Plant in Marhaura, Saran district in Bihar. A new transmission line to Marhaura is being created to provide electricity to this factory. GE is also coming up with a state of the art maintenance shed for diesel locomotives in railway’s land in Roza near Shahjahanpur. 

To discuss the progress of the project, a delegation of GE led by its Vice chairman John G. Rice here today called on Shri Rajiv Pratap Rudy. During the meeting Shri Rudy expressed his desire that GE should conduct skill mapping of the surrounding areas in consequent wake of the requirement of skilled workforce in setting of the plant. He stated that the nearing ITIs can be leveraged to offer skilled resources. GE can also set up and additional infrastructure for training. The Minister further suggested to the GE delegation that old colonial infrastructure can be revamped to set up health care centres which GE can run under its CSR initiatives. 

Shri Rudy flagged the issue of alarming levels of arsenic in the ground water of Bihar which he has been combating through his own personal funds and MPLAD budget allocations. He suggested the amble scope of development work on the said issue. 

GE delegation updated the minister that they are working on extending support for ancillary industries in that region. Shri Rudy was informed that GE Healthcare, an arm of General Electric is working in line with the Skill India Mission and aim at creating 1, 00,000 strong skilled healthcare workforce in India by partnering with National Skill Development Corporation (NSDC) and has now set up skilling centres in 15 cities where they are training individuals to be lab technicians, X-Ray machine operators and Radiology equipment operators. 

GE Power India, part of the General Electric Company was the first corporate donor to contribute to the National Skill Development Fund, a special fund setup under the Ministry of Skill Development & Entrepreneurship. GE Power has allocated INR 50 lacs in CSR contributions towards this effort covering the current financial year.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Shipping
15-June, 2017 17:59 IST
*V.O. Chidambaranar Port Trust organizes ‘Sabka Saath Sabka Vikas Sammelan’ at Tenkasi in Tamil Nadu *

The Union Minister of State for Road Transport & Highways and Shipping Shri Pon. Radhakrishnan has said that during the last three years, the centre has implemented various schemes like Ujwala, Jan Dhan Yojana and Skill Development for the benefit of the weaker sections of the society. These schemes, he said, have helped achieve the goal of inclusive growth. The Minister was speaking at the ‘Sabka Saath Sabka Vikas Sammelan’ organized by V.O. Chidambaranar Port Trust at Esakki Mahal in Tenkasi in Tirunelveli district of Tamil Nadu today. Shri Pon. Radhakrishnan said that the vision of Prime Minister Shri Narendra Modi has led the country to excel in all sectors in the past three years.







Talking about the shipping sector Shri Pon. Radhakrishnan said that India is registering a positive growth even as the shipping sector worldwide is seeing a downward trend. The Sagarmala programme launched by the Prime minister last year aims to increase the capacity of Major and Non-Major Ports to 3000 MTPA from the present 1054 MTPA, he said. Major ports have been consistently increasing their capacity and making profits over the last few years.

Lauding the performance of V.O. Chidambaranar Port Trust, the Minister said that the port is rapidly increasing its handling capacity, and is consistently handling increased volume of cargo. The Port handled 38.46 MTPA in 2016-17 as compared to 36.84 MTPA in 2015-16,” he said. Shri Pon. Radhakrishnan further said that when the Enayam Port Project is implemented Tamil Nadu become the first state to have four Major Ports. He also listed out the measures taken by his Ministry in building highways and informed that Rs.50,000 crore has been allocated to implement various road infrastructure projects in Tamil Nadu.

Shri S. Anantha Chandra Bose, Chairman, V.O. Chidambaranar Port Trust said this was the first time in the last few decades, or perhaps since independence, that the shipping and logistics industry is getting so much focus.

Welfare measures under Ujwala scheme, farm loan and cash incentives to students were also distributed to beneficiaries during the programme. V.O. Chidambaranar Port Trust, Enayam Port, India Post, Co-optex, National Highway Authority of India (NHAI), Indian Coast Guard and Housing and Urban Development Corporation had set up stalls at the programme. Attractive visual displays and pamphlets informed the visitors about the various projects and the initiatives taken by the government for the benefits of the people.


----------



## Grevion

anant_s said:


> 49002 at GE test tracks
> View attachment 402869
> View attachment 402870


Beautiful. 
A bit like wdg4 but looks very elegant.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lord ZeN

*Elon Musk in Talks to Bring Electric Cars to India*

Tesla CEO Elon Musk said he’s in talks with India’s government to sell electric cars in the country, which is currently the fourth-largest auto market in the world.

Musk said on Twitter Thursday that he is currently negotiating a relief on import penalties until Tesla can build a local factory. This isn’t the first time Musk has announced he intends to enter the Indian market — Musk said in February he was hoping to launch in the country this summer.






India could become one of the most important markets for Tesla given the country’s massive population size and focus on reducing emissions.

*ADOPTION OF ELECTRIC VEHICLES*
Vehicle adoption in India is expected to grow rapidly. At its current pace, the country is set to become the third-largest auto market in the world by 2020, according to a May report by the India Brand Equity Foundation, the Indian government’s resource center for economic information.

India’s passenger vehicle segment witnessed the most growth in the 2016 fiscal year, but two-wheelers still secure the most widespread adoption.

But some foreign automakers have so far struggled to increase sales in India, driven partially by a crackdown on diesel vehicles. General Motors put its $1 billion planned investment in India on hold last summer due to poor sales and the regulatory environment, Reuters reported at the time.

What could give Tesla an edge is that India is looking to promote electric and hybrid vehicle sales through its National Electric Mobility Mission Plan. The initiative aims to have 6-7 million electric and hybrid vehicles on the road by 2020 by offering manufacturing and purchasing incentives. The country, however, will need to invest heavily in a charging infrastructure to make that vision a reality.

As Musk explores India, Tesla is also looking to further tap into the Chinese car market, the largest in the world, as the government pushes battery-powered vehicle adoption.

*https://futurism.com/elon-musk-in-talks-to-bring-electric-cars-to-india/*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anant_s

WDG 4G undergoing test before paintwork at Erie works, GE.

















@Abingdonboy @Grevion @Nilgiri @hellfire @proud_indian

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Grevion

anant_s said:


> WDG 4G undergoing test before paintwork at Erie works, GE.
> View attachment 404298
> View attachment 404299
> View attachment 404300
> View attachment 404301
> View attachment 404303
> 
> 
> @Abingdonboy @Grevion @Nilgiri @hellfire @proud_indian


I would have preferred this paint theme more. Gives a rustic look to the loco, perfect for DFC.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

https://myind.net/Home/viewArticle/...own-in-india-is-the-quarter-of-demonetization

Understanding the GDP slowdown in India in the quarter of Demonetization

The GDP growth rate in the last fiscal year ending in March has dipped to 7.1% from the 8% for the previous financial year as per provisional estimates from the Central Statistics Office whose National Accounts Division is responsible for the preparation of India’s national accounts including GDP. This 1% dip in the growth rate is almost certainly due to the effect of the “demonetisation” exercise undertaken by the NDA government.

Let us discuss this briefly after putting it in context.

It has been well established that sustained growth over a long period is that is essential to lifting the average income of the country and is the key to increasing standard of living, thanks to the pioneering work of Nobel Laureate Prof. Simon Kuznets who developed measures of national income. MIT economists such as Nobel Laureates’ Prof. Robert Solow and Prof. Samuelson did further pioneering work on explaining the causes of growth. The current high standards of living in the US and Europe were achieved by decades of moderate growth rather than growth that reflects the boom and bust cycles in Latin America. For instance, the average US GDP growth rate was about 2% per year for the entire list century resulting in about an 8 fold increase in GDP per capita over the period. Incidentally Prof. Kuznets was Dr. Subramanian Swamy’s doctoral advisor at Harvard University.

Therefore measures that promote sustained growth are critical over measures that incentivize short term spurts.

The key to growth in India lies in under the Consumption at about 60% and Investment at about 30% heads in the Aggregate Demand valuation of the GDP account. Furthermore sustained Investment is necessary for the supply side to be able to meet Consumption growth in the demand side. It is unlikely that exports will play a major role in India’s future GDP growth, it historically has not, and furthermore current global conditions are not very conducive.

Demonetisation is one of several steps by the NDA government to curb “black money, and expand the size of the formal economy and tax base. It was announced past the end of the Income Disclosure Amnesty scheme in 2016.

A brief survey of the rationale, costs and possible benefits based on a few key facts is presented here.

The benefits of demonetization will appear over the long term while the costs will be more apparent in the short term. The expected benefits are both several and significant and include the reduction in the size of the unaccounted economy, increased tax base, increase in accounted money, increase in bank deposits, increase in lending and lower interest rates due to increased bank deposits, controlled inflation, setback to state sponsored counterfeiting, check to terror financing and several more. The actual benefits accruing to each of these will accumulate over the long term and the net benefits can best be understood by over the years to come. Exploring this offers material for a stream of academic papers for many years to come. But several indicators to these positive effects are already discernable. There are 9.1 million new taxpayers in 2016-17, an 80% increase over the typical yearly rise. Verification of millions of unexplained deposits is still underway. Bank deposits rose by more than 10%; the State Bank of India (SBI)alone saw its deposit base increase by over 18% from 2016 to over Rs 20 lakh crore by March 2017. The excess liquidity can be expected to lead to lower interest rates that can help in recovery from the NPA situation and help with the GST transition.

Some benefits were seen in November 2016 itself, 47 urban local bodies to the Union urban development ministry show their tax collection increased by 268% in November 2016 compared to the same period last year. As an example Mumbai municipality’s tax collection was Rs. 11,913 crore that month, compared to Rs. 3,185 crore it collected last November.

Electronic Money helps to increase consumption by increasing money velocity as the spending of cash is not constrained by its physical movement across from hand to hand. Increased deposits of money in banks instead of having it locked up under the mattress or in inflated real estate puts the money to work by funding Investment. The unaccounted “Black economy” was once estimated by the World Bank to be about 23% of the GDP.

Investment in physical infrastructure in largely driven by the government in India and this activity is a key constituent of the GDP. India had a very low Tax to GDP ratio of about 16.7% in 2016, compared to 25.4% in the US and 30.3% in Japan. Therefore increased tax collection is an important benefit.

A slowdown was expected to occur post demonetization by everybody concerned given the removal of a principal transaction medium in the economy and the resulting short-term liquidity squeeze. The ratio of currency to GDP in India was about 12%, high by global standards. This was due to the hit to consumption as well as the lost productivity from time spent in dealing with the consequences such as by queuing up to exchange bills. Compare this to the dire predictions of doom from several quarters: The previous Prime Minister, Dr. Man Mohan Singh, had incredibly predicted to the parliament that the GDP would shrink by 2% in December 2016! Not a reduction in growth by 2%, but a reduction of the entire GDP by 2%. And he went on to add that: “this is an underestimate and not an overestimate”.

Ironically growth reducing to 7% from 8% for a single quarter during demonetization is very good, especially under the circumstances. India is still the fastest growing major economy in the world. It is good to review the reports and opinion of key Multilateral Institutions and International Ratings Firms for a dispassionate and objective view of the impact of demonetisation on growth.

The opinion amongst them can be summed up in this quote from a report by Moody's Investor Service "The negative impact of last year's demonetisation on the economy has been limited in size and duration". They further predict that the economy will grow 7.5 per cent in fiscal year 2017 and 7.7 per cent in fiscal year 2018 and will accelerate to 8 per cent. The IMF in May 2017 said that the GDP growth rate will be 7.2% this fiscal and 7.7 per cent in 2018-19. The World Banks’s opinion communicated via its bi-annual economic India Development Update that same month is similar.

The government has done well by controlling inflation from about 12% in 2014 to less than 4% today, and moving the GDP to a new stable normal of 7% growth in just a few years. They have been working hard on Government spending through speedy and efficient project clearance and implementation, and on increasing FDI to where India has one of the highest inflows in the world. FDI has seen a huge jump from $34.5 billion to $61.7 billion since 2013. The increase in road construction to more than 20km per day, the National Waterway projects with associated multi-modal terminals, and the increase in port capacities from 745 metric tonnes per annum (MTPA) in 2013 to 1,065 MTPA in 2017 are all good examples. These projects help with the current GDP by generating present work and also help future growth by improving infrastructure.

The increase in FDI flow will be further helped by the recent liberalization of foreign direct investment rules in several key sectors such as Railways, Defense, Railways, Civil Aviation, Insurance etc.

Reaching a new normal of 10% in the medium term will require all engines of growth to be revived. This will be dependent on key reforms such as the GST rollout, resolution of Non-Performing Assets (NPA) and the ongoing infrastructural improvements. The GST roll-out can be expected to cause another short-term marginal blip in the rate of growth, but is essential for sustainable long term growth. Further structural reforms such as Land Acquisition and Labor Reforms require accumulation of further political capital that will hopefully accrue from the 2019 General Elections.

The resolution of the NPA situation to revive private investment is a difficult challenge requiring innovative thinking due to the political sensitivities involved with debt ridden corporate houses. Ironically the NPA situation was created when exuberant borrowing by Indian companies went into projects that were delayed and stalled by the UPA government, nominally headed by Dr. Man Mohan Singh, to where they turned into NPAs. This was happening at a challenging time of crashing commodity prices and a challenging global environment. It is not difficult to understand what happens when a corporate house borrows heavily to build a power plant that does not take off because of stuck clearances and policy deadlock, and has to keep paying the interest on the loans. At some point, interest servicing becomes difficult with existing income flow and the loan becomes an NPA in the Bank’s portfolio. The price to pay for the decade of policy dead lock, lack of structural improvement, and lack of initiative by the UPA government was high, and continues to have an effect. It is quite remarkable that Dr. Man Mohan Singh recently decided to blame the current Government for private investment not being a key driver in GDP growth. The present NDA Government and the RBI have done well by enacting several measures to force this issue into the open to where it can be dealt with. The Insolvency and Bankruptcy Law, passed in 2016, makes it easier to liquidate a failing business and recover debts. Financial crisis happens when underlying problems are hidden or not acknowledged until they blow up. Once again some immediate short term pain is essential to prevent a deeper longer term crisis.

To summarize, policies that create the basis for sustained growth even at the cost of a marginal dip in growth in the short term are essential. It is a fact that governments in India while planning for long term growth also have to contend with facing elections at shorter term intervals. This is a difficult balancing act. A government that risks its electoral chances by undertaking high risk reforms for sustainable growth definitely deserves support.


Disclaimer: The opinions expressed within this article are the personal opinions of the author. MyIndMakers is not responsible for the accuracy, completeness, suitability, or validity of any information on this article. All information is provided on an as-is basis. The information, facts or opinions appearing in the article do not reflect the views of MyindMakers and it does not assume any responsibility or liability for the same.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Grevion said:


> I would have preferred this paint theme more. Gives a rustic look to the loco, perfect for DFC.


These aren't meant for DFCs.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## wiseone2

ashok321 said:


> Five of top-10 firms lose Rs 32,959 crore in m-cap
> This is 5 billion USD
> 
> *Cognizant relieving 6000 in India to hire in US? IT employees up in arms*


*Cognizant is an American company*


----------



## AndrewJin

anant_s said:


> 49002 at GE test tracks
> View attachment 402869
> View attachment 402870


what will be this loco used for?


----------



## Grevion

Abingdonboy said:


> These aren't meant for DFCs.


They are not??

Did a quick research couldn't find anything instead found this -

*GE Transportation works to fill largest order in its history*

The contract calls for building 1,000 locomotives for India Railways. But it also calls for the resources of engineers in Erie and India and required the company to build a small town near its new plant.

General Electric was building a massive new locomotive plant, but construction wouldn’t stop at the factory gates.

Building on land described as wilderness, GE planned to also build a small community that would begin with 100 homes.

That might sound like the familiar story of Lawrence Park, built by General Electric after beginning work on its Erie plant in 1910.
But it also describes what is taking place this moment, half a world away, in the remote Indian state of Bihar, where GE Transportation is building not only a new factory but also a small town, complete with a community center and shopping areas, all in support of the largest order in the history of the business.

While the steel framework of a new 500,000-square-foot factory takes shape in India — patterned after the company’s locomotive plant in Fort Worth, Texas — engineering teams in Erie and India have spent months designing, redesigning and tweaking plans for locomotives the company would build for India Railways.

The first two of those 4,500-hp locomotives, which GE engineers say represent a 20-year leap in technology compared to the freight locomotives now pulling loads across the world’s second most populous nation, have been built by workers in Erie and are ready for testing on the company’s test track.
After they’ve been tested and painted, an elaborate scheme of red and yellow, the locomotives are expected to be shipped from Erie in August and arrive in India sometime in October.

The order isn’t new. It’s been known since late 2015, just weeks after the company announced a massive downsizing of 1,500 people from its Erie plant.

At first glance, the $2.5 billion order for 1,000 locomotives would have seemed like salvation for the Erie plant, which is the designated build site for locomotives constructed for foreign markets.
But this order, like a growing number of international orders, called for much of the work to be done in the country that was making the purchase.

In this case, the order from India Railways called for the first 100 locomotives to be built in Erie and for the remainder to be built in Bihar, an agricultural region in eastern India that borders Nepal.

At a media event Thursday, attended by railroad journalists from around the United States, company officials were quick to acknowledge the location was one they would never have chosen. Not only was the proposed plant site in a flood plain, but it was also located in a high-risk area for earthquake activity, had spotty electrical service and no proven workforce.

But GE took the gamble.

Speaking during a video conference with reporters, Nalin Jain, CEO of GE Transportation and GE Aviation in South Asia, said the new plant, which is expected to be building locomotives by the third quarter of 2018, will train and provide jobs for about 400 people.

Bihar “is a very undeveloped place,” Jain said. “We are not only in the business of building locomotives. We are in the business of nation building.”

Building the factory meant sinking hundreds of concrete pilings 75 feet into the earth to help protect the building from potential earthquake damage.

And in what might have been an even greater challenge, it meant elevating a 70-acre building site by 9 feet.

After building a truck-worthy road to the remote building location, truck drivers worked round-the-clock, hauling an average of 500 truckloads of fill to the site each day for six solid months.

Meanwhile, design teams in Erie and India were working to perfect the locomotive they had promised to build.

Alan Hamilton, GE Transportation’s general manager for systems, propulsion, electronics and advanced controls, showed reporters how engineers and others in Erie used a virtual reality room to communicate with a second design center in Bangalore, India.

The process allows for immediate design changes and replaces the long-standing practice of building plywood mock-ups, he said.

“Before, changes could take weeks,” Hamilton said. “This allows us to do it in real time.”

Hamilton said the new locomotive leverages tried-and-true GE technology, but is built to the customer’s unique specifications that call for a lighter locomotive with two operator cabs instead of one.
In addition a wide range of technology upgrades, Hamilton said the GE locomotives will provide operators with air conditioning, a virtually unknown luxury in a country where locomotives are built to withstand operating temperatures of up to 120 degrees.

Scott Slawson, president of Local 506 of the United Electrical, Radio and Machine Workers of America at GE Transportation, couldn’t be reached to comment. But Slawson has said in the past he would like to see Erie workers do as much of the work as possible to fill orders placed by foreign and domestic customers.

Richard Simpson, the company’s vice president of the global supply chain, said building most of the locomotives in India, like the requirement to build a small town, was not up for negotiation.

He said the massive order will provide some stability for workers in Erie, who will be shipping 40 fully built locomotives and then 60 of what he called “complete knockdown kits.”

“It’s basically a locomotive in a box, a lot of boxes if you want to know the truth,” he said.

The terms of the order call for the locomotives to be built over the next 10 years at the rate of about two per week.

But after building a plant, a small town on the sometimes shaky and seasonally flooded land of Bihar, GE Transportation is clearly looking beyond this contract.
“This order is for 10 years,” Simpson said. “But we don’t build factories for 10 years. We build factories like Erie for 100 years. Our expectation is to continue to win business.”

Sree Deep Nangarath, who helped design the new locomotive as a member of the GE engineering team working on the project from Bangalore, hopes that’s the case.

A native of India and a GE employee for 13 years, Nangarath said he has been looking forward to the day when a machine he helped develop would pull freight through his country.

One of those first two Indian locomotives, painted for the moment in a primer green that only an engineer could love, was pulled into the sunshine outside the GE Transportation for inspection on Thursday.

Nangarath smiled as he showed off the 291,000-pound locomotive, built in Erie and designed by engineers around the world.

“This is something we have been planning for 10 years now,” he said. “I had been hoping year after year that it would come. It’s a big day for me.”

_Jim Martin can be reached at 870-1668 or by email. Follow him on Twitter at twitter.com/ETNMartin.


http://www.goerie.com/news/20170604/ge-transportation-works-to-fill-largest-order-in-its-history_


----------



## anant_s

AndrewJin said:


> what will be this loco used for?


These are newer generation heavy axle load low emission machines for replacement of older ALCO models.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A$HU

anant_s said:


> These are newer generation heavy axle load low emission machines for replacement of older ALCO models.


Can't we make our own locomotives? I mean the heavy ones. Also if you'd be kind enough to elaborate about what is the current status of locomotive building in India and where is it headed?


----------



## AndrewJin

anant_s said:


> These are newer generation heavy axle load low emission machines for replacement of older ALCO models.


Got it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anant_s

A$HU said:


> Can't we make our own locomotives?


We do manufacture locomotives in India, however these are done on basis of Transfer of Technology from EMD, USA at Diesel Locomotive Works at Varanasi.
The Locomotives currently under production are
*WDP 4D (4500 HP, 6 Axle Passenger locomotive)





WDG 4D (4500 HP, 6 Axle Freight locomotive)




WDG 5 (5500 HP, 6 Axle Freight locomotive)*




A new factory called Diesel Locomotive Factory (DLF) is being setup at Marhaura Bihar by General Electric USA for production of higher axle rating (22.5, 24 and later 25+ ton) low emission locomotives based on evolution series. this factory will produce 600, 4500 HP and 400, 6000 HP 6 axle locomotives over next 10-12 years.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Railways
19-June, 2017 18:49 IST
*Shri Suresh Prabhakar Prabhu, Minister of Railways, inaugurates various Railway related services in Odisha and Assam *

Minister of Railways Shri Suresh Prabhakar Prabhu inaugurated following services in Odisha and Assam through video conferencing from Rail Bhawan today i.e 19-06-2017. Minister of State for Petroleum and Natural Gas (Independent Charge), Shri Dharmendra Pradhan and Member of Parliament(Lok Sabha) Shri Dr. (Prof.) Prasanna Kumar Patasani, were specially present to grace the occasion. Chairman, Railway Board, Shri A. K. Mital, Member Traffic Railway Board, Shri Mohd Jamshed, other Railway Board Members and Senior Officials were also present on the occasion.


*1.New railway line between Bolagarh Road and Nayagarh Town*

Ø The work for provision of new line between Khurda Road and Bolangir for a total length of 289 km was sanctioned in the year of 1994-95 at a total cost of Rs 801.78 crores.

Ø The work for commissioning of new line between Bolagarh Road and Nayagarh town (12 km) has been completed. The total length of rail line completed is about 65 Kms.

Ø Train No. 58429/58430/58431/58432 (Khurda Road- Bolagarh) passenger trains are being extended upto Nayagarh Town.

Ø A large number of pilgrims visit Puri during the Rath Yatra festival and this train will facilitate the movement of pilgrims between Nayagarh Town and Puri. This will be daily service with a composition of 12 coaches.

Ø This will fulfill the long pending demand of the local people for rail connectivity.

*2. Nayagarh Town Railway Station Building*

Ø It is a ‘E’ category station on Khurda Road-Bolangir section, built at a cost of Rs 2.5 crore.

Ø Passenger amenities like booking windows, public address system, waiting hall, platform, toilets, drinking water have been provided at the station.

Ø To facilitate physically handicapped passengers wheel chairs have been provided. Stretchers have also been provided for medical needs of the passengers*.*

* 3. Passenger halt at Bolagarh Town*

Ø Passenger halt at Bolagarh Town was sanctioned on 13.10.2016. on passenger amenity grounds*.* Location of the halt is between Rajsunakhala and Bolagarh Road stations on Khurda Road-Bolangir new line in Khurda Division of East Coast Railway. It has been built at a cost of Rs. 98 lakhs.

Ø Amenities provided are (i) High level platform (360 metres), (ii) Booking counter cum waiting room (25 sqm), (iii) Approach road (900 sqm) and (iv) one hand tubewell.

*4. PRS at Kamakhya Temple*

Ø Hon’ble MR announced for opening of PRS counter at Kamakhya temple premises on 7.5.2017.This is non-rail head PRS with the assistance of Kamakhya Devottar Board cater to approximately catchment area of 5000 passengers.

Ø This is a location of tourist importance, lakh of devotees visit the shrine especially during Ambubushi Mela.

Ø At present, on Northeast Frontier Railway there are 249 locations where computerized reservation facility is available. After this, the figure will be 250 (including 115 locations in the State of Assam).


******


----------



## ashok321




----------



## Han Patriot

http://www.livemint.com/Opinion/THh...t-RBI-can-learn-from-Chinas-strategy-aga.html
*NPA resolution: What RBI can learn from China’s strategy against bad loans*


----------



## EndangeredSpecies

ashok321 said:


> GST exemption likely for around 100 items
> _prasad sold at temples could figure on the exemption list._



*21 (Miscellaneous edible preparations)*

Prasadam [2106] supplied by religious places like temples, mosques, churches, gurudwaras, dargahs, etc

It covers the 'Revadi from Dargah as well but morons like @ashok321 will never say that. Will they?


----------



## ashok321

EndangeredSpecies said:


> *21 (Miscellaneous edible preparations)*
> 
> Prasadam [2106] supplied by religious places like temples, mosques, churches, gurudwaras, dargahs, etc
> 
> It covers the 'Revadi from Dargah as well but morons like @ashok321 will never say that. Will they?



Is Prasad sold at temples?


----------



## EndangeredSpecies

ashok321 said:


> Is Prasad sold at temples?


Prasad is sold NOT ONLY in temples. In Gurudwaras also prasad is sold.


----------



## ashok321

EndangeredSpecies said:


> Prasad is sold NOT ONLY in temples. In Gurudwaras also prasad is sold.



Its a religious offering.
Prasad *sold*?


----------



## EndangeredSpecies

ashok321 said:


> Its a religious offering.
> Prasad *sold*?


You buy it before you offer it, right?


----------



## ashok321

EndangeredSpecies said:


> You buy it before you offer it, right?




Look what the article said:

_prasad sold at temples could figure on the exemption list._

How is prasad sold at temples?

Prasad is never sold at temples.


----------



## EndangeredSpecies

ashok321 said:


> Look what the article said:
> 
> _prasad sold at temples could figure on the exemption list._
> 
> How is prasad sold at temples?
> 
> Prasad is never sold at temples.


Actually it is, people who visit temples buy it from there and offer it to the temple. 

BTW, in legislation I guess the terminology used is 'supplied'.


----------



## ashok321

EndangeredSpecies said:


> Actually it is, people who visit temples buy it from there and offer it to the temple.
> 
> BTW, in legislation I guess the terminology used is 'supplied'.



I have had enough of you.

Now its time to Ignore you.
You are not up to the mark and trying to be a snoutband on the top.


----------



## EndangeredSpecies

ashok321 said:


> I have had enough of you.
> 
> Now its time to Ignore you.
> You are not up to the mark and trying to be a snoutband on the top.
> 
> 
> View attachment 406189


He ran out of words and ran away  typical loser!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lemurian

Interesting Stats. India is doing well, although obviously not as well as China.

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...in-sight-for-china-s-rise-up-the-gdp-rankings

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Finance
30-June, 2017 18:50 IST
*Rashtriya Chemicals & Fertilizers Ltd (RCFL) OFS oversubscribed 2.82 times; Retail portion oversubscribed by 5.62 times while Non Retail portion by 2.14 times.*

The retail portion of Rashtriya Chemicals & Fertilizers Ltd (RCFL) OFS got thumbs-up from retail investors. Against the 20% portion amounting to Rs 40.96 cr reserved for retail investors, the total bids of Rs 237.28 crore has been received, thus the retail portion got oversubscribed approximately by 5.62 times. 

The Non Retail portion of the OFS opened on 29th June, 2017. Total subscription of Rs 350.62 crore has been received against shares for value of Rs 163.85 crore at floor price and oversubscribed by 2.14 times. 

Overall, RCFL OFS for 5% divestment for equity shares of 27,584,405 amounting to Rs 204.81 crore at the floor price of Rs.74.25 per share, received a total demand for 7,82,00,420 equity shares amounting to Rs 587.9 crore. Therefore, the OFS of RCFL over-subscribed by 2.83 times. 

This is the 2nd CPSE OFS in the current financial year, and Government is likely to get Rs 203 crore approximately. The Government shareholding in RCFL after this OFS will come down to 75%. 

**************


----------



## Hindustani78

The first batch of coaches manufactured at the Integral Coach Factory were unveiled in Chennai. The coaches will be used by Kolkata Metro Rail. AP/PTI Photo


----------



## Ryuzaki

BSE MD & CEO throws numbers at Bloom skeptics

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lemurian

*http://www.livemint.com/Companies/j...-brand-MG-to-make-India-debut-production.html
*
*China owned car brand MG to make India debut, production to kick off in Gujarat*

MG Motors looks to launch its iconic MG (Morris Garages) brand vehicles by 2019 from manufacturing facility at Halol, Gujarat.
*



*
MG Motors India Ltd, the newly formed subsidiary of China’s largest auto maker SAIC Motor Corp. Ltd, is aiming to enter the Indian markets by taking over General Motors India’s manufacturing facility in Halol, Gujarat, from where it looks to launch its iconic MG (Morris Garages) brand vehicles by 2019.

For this, the company is looking to chalk out an India-centric strategy that will allow it to gain a foothold in a market where the US-headquartered General Motors Corp., SAIC Motor’s joint venture partner in China, could not.


http://www.livemint.com/Companies/v...nch-tech-fund-during-Narendra-Modi-visit.html

*Israel, India launch tech fund during Narendra Modi visit*
Israel India Innovation Initiative Fund, targeted at investments in tech start-ups, will see each government put $4 million a year for five years






*Jerusalem/Bengaluru:* Israel and India launched a five-year technology fund aimed at growing the countries’ business relationship, the way a similar fund has boosted the Jewish state’s ties with the US for the past 40 years.

The Israel India Innovation Initiative Fund, or I4F, was announced on Wednesday during an unprecedented visit to Israel by Indian Prime Minister Narendra Modi, who is looking for military and other technologies as his government seeks to procure cutting-edge weapons know-how and move the country aggressively into the digital age. Israel, whose export-focused economy relies heavily on technology, is eager to penetrate more deeply into India’s market of 1.3 billion citizens.


----------



## lemurian

*http://www.livemint.com/Politics/tR...becomes-Indias-first-world-heritage-city.html

Ahmedabad is India’s first World Heritage City





*
UN cultural agency Unesco on Saturday declared the 600-year-old walled city of Ahmedabad as a world heritage city, the first Indian city to make it to the list. The World Heritage Committee of Unesco met in Karlow, Poland on Saturday night where the decision was made.

“Thrilled to announce! Ahmedabad has just been declared India’s first World Heritage city by Unesco,” tweeted Ruchira Kamboj, India’s permanent representative to Unesco.
*
...*


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/885020095302561795

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lemurian

*https://www.forbes.com/sites/panosmourdoukoutas/2017/07/11/modis-india-beats-xis-china/#65c586a33415*

*Modi's India Beats Xi's China*

India has been on the radar of different international agencies in recent days and has been getting high marks for its reforms and growth prospects—beating China.

Country risk monitoring agency Aon, for instance, is optimistic on India’s prospects. “India remains a relative bright spot in the region,” says Aon in its recent Political Risk Newsletter.“The government is moving towards implementing much-needed reforms and focusing on infrastructure in the current budget. These economic improvements offset the continued high level of political violence. The so-called demonetization process in November was not implemented very smoothly, but the impact seems to have faded and the economy is recovering. The ruling BJP has increased its share of vote’s preferences in various local elections, bolstering its position in the legislature. Although it is still well short of a majority, the government should be able to push through key reforms, which could bring some certainty for investors.”

Like the loosening of controls on foreign investment, reduction of export-import taxes, and the removal of price controls.

Meanwhile, Aon is less optimistic concerning China. “China’s tightening policy is set to be a strain on growth internally and abroad,” says Aon.“Domestically, the government remains focused on consolidating power; a trend that will persist in 2017 as the 19th National Congress of the Politburo approaches. The emphasis on a short-term growth strategy, including construction, has increased the economy’s reliance on credit and, as a consequence, the government is looking to tighten its economy policy. This strategy exposes greater economic volatility for 2017 as debt service costs increase and political grievances rise.”

Thus far in 2017, India is the world’s fourth fastest growing economy in the world, according to the World Bank’s latest edition of Global Economic Prospects. For 2017, India’s economy is expected to advance 7.2%, ahead of China’s 6.9 percent. That’s slightly above the country’s long-term growth. GDP Annual Growth Rate in India averaged 6.12% from 1951 until 2017, reaching an all time high of 11.40% in the first quarter of 2010 and a record low of -5.20% in the fourth quarter of 1979, according to Tradingeconomics.com.

While the Indian economy becomes bigger, it is becoming more competitive, too. For 2016-17, India scored 4.52 points out of 7, according to Global Competitiveness Report published by the World Economic Forum, slightly above its ten-year average of 4.33 points. That helped the country climb to rise to the position as the 39th most competitive nation in the world -- out of 138 countries ranked in the report.

Improved competitiveness, in turn, has helped narrow the country’s current account deficit to 0.70% of the country's Gross Domestic Product in 2016.

...


----------



## IndoCarib

*India trumps Germany, UK to become the fourth largest auto market in the world*
*India sold more automobiles than Brazil and South Korea put together beating even Germany and the UK to emerge as the world’s fourth largest vehicle market*

http://www.moneycontrol.com/news/bu...largest-auto-market-in-the-world-2322935.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## wiseone2

ashok321 said:


> Look what the article said:
> 
> _prasad sold at temples could figure on the exemption list._
> 
> How is prasad sold at temples?
> 
> Prasad is never sold at temples.


A lot temples sell them

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lemurian

https://www.thequint.com/videos/2017/07/13/game-of-thrones-swords-india

*Where Are GoT’s Swords Made? Why, Right Here in India!*

At first look, the Windlass Steelcrafts factory cuts an imposing figure; sparks flying, machines roaring.

In a corner of Dehradun, we observed workers indulging in some deadly-looking activities, so we decided to investigate.

Upon entering, we discovered something completely unexpected; we saw a number of familiar costumes hanging about! Iron Man’s stunning armour, Thor’s hammer and Jon Snow and Ned Stark’s ensembles!

Was this a museum?!

No, it was a gold mine! I was in a factory that produces and exports equipment and steelcraft (as its name might suggest) for Hollywood flicks and TV shows!

The factory, Windlass Steelcrafts, is the official supplier of swords for Game of Thrones. So, how did they land such a great gig? Inside the factory, I met with Sarthak Gupta, the CEO of Windlass Online Stores.

"The factory started in 1943 employing only 50 workers. Back then, they produced ‘khukris’ for the Gorkha regiment of the British Army. The soldiers used the khukris to battle enemies in World War II."
Sarthak Gupta, CEO, Windlass Steelcrafts

They continue to supply equipment to the American, British and Spanish armies along with producing arms and armour for Hollywood productions.

Watch the video to see how the swords and armour is made!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lemurian

*http://www.thehindubusinessline.com...-mm-e20-plus/article9766030.ece?homepage=true*


*



*

*Nagpur takes first step in embracing e-mobility*

The city of oranges is now on a clean air drive. Outside Nagpur’s main railway station, a hoarding put up by a local automotive dealer urges prospective car buyers to test drive the Mahindra e2o Plus electric car.

Launched a few years ago, it did not make the impact because of high price tag and lack of charging infrastructure to an expensive battery, which was a deterrent for customers. The e2o Plus is now back and part of a grand plan to make Nagpur a pioneer in making electric vehicles (EVs) a way of life for the_aam aadmi_ if a pilot that kicked off in June succeeds.

The results of this experiment will be watched carefully by the likes of NITI Aayog, the Centre’s think tank, that has drawn up 2032 as the deadline for all cars to be electrified. The Nagpur pilot can also be seen as supplementing the Centre’s ambitious solar energy plans, which again is a part of the overall cleanup exercise. For a country that barely has 1,200 days to transit to Bharat Stage VI emission norms, each of these experiments will bolster its green credentials considerably across the world.

Home to Nitin Gadkari, Road Transport and Highways Minister, Nagpur plans to radically alter its entire transport system. Officials at the Nagpur Municipal Corporation (NMC) says they want to do all they can to support the emerging electric revolution. In fact, approvals have just been given for a 40-seater electric bus that will operate from the airport to the heart of the city, a distance of 19 kilometres. The NMC is waiting for a charging station to be fully operational before services begin.

What has already been set in motion is the first phase of an e-vehicle project with Ola, the home-grown taxi aggregator that has joined hands with M&M to press into service the first tranche of 100 EVs. So far, 65 are on Nagpur’s roads and Ola is in the process of appointing drivers for the entire EV fleet.

What is unique about this eco-friendly experiment is the fact that the cab aggregator is playing a key role in establishing a viable charging infrastructure that can be used by both buses and taxis. Ola did not respond to mails seeking more details.

Changing lives
At the ground level, there are some interesting changes happening to people’s lives. For instance, 35-year-old Sunil Gurav has been driving his e20 Plus for just over two weeks and loves the excitement of this brand new phase in his life. He had moved to Nagpur from his native Nashik six years ago to expand his cut flowers business.

A year ago, Gurav had signed up with Ola and kicked off his new life on wheels with a Tata Bolt. “My flower business keeps me busy most mornings and I opted to join Ola to make use of my spare time,” he says. When the service provider asked him if he would like to be part of the e-vehicle project, Gurav jumped at the opportunity. In his view, an e-vehicle is good for the environment and “we can save our precious foreign exchange by cutting oil imports”.

Many of his customers are youngsters who like a clean vehicle accompanied by an entertainment system. Gurav did not have to make a down payment for the vehicle but forks out ₹25,000 every month to square up his dues. He targets making at least ₹1,000 everyday and has managed this without a fuss thus far.

Gurav is keen to be a part of Gadkari’s vision for Nagpur, which is to have 70 per cent of vehicles run on battery power. He says he was chosen for the EV project because of his good track record as an Ola driver. The Bolt, meanwhile, still continues with another driver that Gurav has employed while he zips around in his e20 Plus.

Towards a cleaner Nagpur
Moving on, NMC plans to enhance the number of ethanol-mix fuel buses in the city based on a successful pilot with a bus made by Scania India conducted a year ago. A minimal count of a 5-bus fleet is planned that can make about 50 trips a day.

Gadkari is categorical that EVs are top priority, and in Nagpur, the government’s ambitious plans also include e-rickshaws and bikes. Apart from M&M, companies such as Tata Motors and Kinetic will be part of its clean air drive.

The Nagpur pilot is the third major e-mobility project after the 2015 initiative, FAME, and the earlier National Mission on EVs aimed at having 6-7 million vehicles on India’s roads by 2020. Nagpur has a population of 26 lakh people and a vehicle population of 12.86 lakh as per an RTI report. The vehicular population includes over 10 lakh two-wheelers, one lakh cars, 30,000 jeeps and 8,000 autos with 35 vehicles added everyday, says the report.

Some years ago, the Nagpur Improvement Trust had prepared a 200-page draft document for a comprehensive restructuring of mobility options in the city. The EV project, once stabilised, can make a key contribution to the new mobility paradigm. If it does take off, it will represent a dramatic shift towards green cars in one of the world’s fastest growing car markets.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lemurian

*http://www.thehindubusinessline.com...-with-solarpowered-coaches/article9768754.ece*

*Railways launches first DEMU train with solar-powered coaches*






NEW DELHI, JULY 14: 
The railways today launched its first solar-powered local train here with a battery bank facility which ensures sufficient power even in the absence of sunlight.

The entire electrical need of the coaches — lights, fans and information display system — will be met by energy produced by solar panels fitted on the roof of coaches of DEMU (diesel electric multiple unit) train.

Launching the train, Railways Minister Suresh Prabhu said it was a “path-breaking leap” towards making Indian trains more environment friendly.

Normally, DEMU trains — a multiple-unit train powered by on-board engines without a separate locomotive — provide power for its passenger comfort system i.e lights and fans from a diesel-driven generator.

The train was launched at the Safdarjung railway station here and the first rake will be put in commercial service over the suburban railway system of Delhi division shortly. Route will be decided soon, rail officials said.

While the 1,600 horsepower train has been manufactured at the Integral Coach Factory (ICF) in Chennai, its solar system and panels have been developed and fitted by the Indian Railways Organisation of Alternative Fuel (IROAF).

Twenty-four more coaches will be fitted with this system within six months.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Turingsage

By 
Michael J Munoz
2017 M07 20 02:30 GMT+1
The Asian Development Bank raises Developing Asia’s 2017 growth forecast to 5.9% from 5.7% in its latest Outlook supplement. Inflation forecast cut to 2.6% from 3%.


China 2017 GDP forecast raised to 6.7% from 6.5%; 2018 at 6.4%
Inflation cut to 2% from 2.4%; 2018 at 2.6%

India 2017 GDP forecast maintained at 7.4%; 2018 at 7.6%
Inflation cut to 4% from 5.2%; 2018 at 4.6%

*2017* *2017* *2018* *2018* *2016
REVISED* *PREVIOUS* *REVISED* *PREVIOUS* *ACTUAL*
-------------- Annual GDP Growth --------------
Developing Asia 5.9% 5.7% 5.8% 5.7% 5.8%
Central Asia 3.2% 3.1% 3.8% 3.5% 2.1%
Kazakhstan 2.6% 2.4% 2.9% 2.2% 1.0%
East Asia 6.0% 5.8% 5.7% 5.6% 6.0%
China 6.7% 6.5% 6.4% 6.2% 6.7%
Hong Kong, China 2.0% 2.0% 2.1% 2.1% 1.9%
Korea, Rep. of 2.7% 2.5% 2.7% 2.7% 2.8%
Taipei, China 2.0% 1.8% 2.2% 2.2% 1.5%
South Asia 7.0% 7.0% 7.2% 7.2% 6.7%
India 7.4% 7.4% 7.6% 7.6% 7.1%
Southeast Asia 4.8% 4.8% 5.0% 5.0% 4.7%
Indonesia 5.1% 5.1% 5.3% 5.3% 5.0%
Malaysia 4.7% 4.4% 4.6% 4.6% 4.2%
Philippines 6.5% 6.4% 6.7% 6.6% 6.9%
Singapore 2.4% 2.2% 2.5% 2.3% 2.0%
Thailand 3.5% 3.5% 3.6% 3.6% 3.2%
Vietnam 6.5% 6.5% 6.7% 6.7% 6.2%
The Pacific 2.9% 2.9% 3.3% 3.3% 2.6%
----------- Annual Inflation Growth -----------
Developing Asia 2.6% 3.0% 3.0% 3.2% 2.5%
Central Asia 8.1% 7.8% 7.4% 7.3% 11.0%
Kazakhstan 8.0% 8.0% 7.0% 7.0% 14.6%
East Asia 1.9% 2.3% 2.4% 2.6% 1.9%
China 2.0% 2.4% 2.6% 2.8% 2.0%
Hong Kong, China 2.0% 2.0% 2.1% 2.1% 2.4%
Korea, Rep. of 1.8% 1.7% 1.8% 1.8% 1.0%
Taipei, China 1.1% 1.3% 1.2% 1.2% 1.4%
South Asia 4.2% 5.2% 4.7% 5.4% 4.5%
India 4.0% 5.2% 4.6% 5.4% 4.5%
Southeast Asia 3.3% 3.3% 3.4% 3.5% 2.1%
Indonesia 4.3% 4.3% 4.5% 4.5% 3.5%
Malaysia 4.0% 3.3% 2.7% 2.7% 2.1%
Philippines 3.5% 3.5% 3.7% 3.7% 1.8%
Singapore 1.1% 1.0% 1.5% 1.5% -0.5%
Thailand 1.2% 1.8% 1.6% 2.0% 0.2%
Vietnam 4.0% 4.0% 5.0% 5.0% 2.7%
The Pacific 5.4% 5.2% 5.4% 5.4% 4.6%
Note 1: Developing Asia refers to 45 members of the Asian Development Bank.

Note 2: Central Asia comprises Armenia, Azerbaijan, Georgia, Kazakhstan, the Kyrgyz Republic, Tajikistan, Turkmenistan, and Uzbekistan.

Note 3: East Asia comprises the People’s Republic of China; Hong Kong, China; the Republic of Korea; Mongolia; and Taipei, China.

Note 4: South Asia comprises Afghanistan, Bangladesh, Bhutan, India, the Maldives, Nepal, Pakistan, and Sri Lanka.

Note 5: Southeast Asia comprises Brunei Darussalam, Cambodia, Indonesia, the Lao People’s Democratic Republic, Malaysia, Myanmar, the Philippines, Singapore, Thailand, and Viet Nam.

Note 6: The Pacific comprises the Cook Islands, Fiji, Kiribati, the Marshall Islands, the Federated States of Micronesia, Nauru, Papua New Guinea, Palau, Samoa, Solomon Islands, Timor-Leste, Tonga, Tuvalu, and Vanuatu.

Source: Asian Development Outlook 2017 supplement
https://www.bloomberg.com/view/articles/2017-07-20/china-s-buying-spree-ends-badly


----------



## anant_s

*Three consortia led by Alstom, Siemens and Stadler Bussnang eye Rs 2,000 crore coach factory project *

NEW DELHI: Three consortia led by multinational transportation giants Alstom, Siemens and Stadler Bussnang AG are in the race to set up an electric rail coach factory in West Bengal.

The proposed rail coach factory that would produce coaches with aircraft-type interiors is expected to come up on railway land in Kanchrapara near Kolkata on a public-private partnership basis and will involve a total investment of Rs 2,000 crore.

This is the second-largest tranche of foreign direct investment (FDI) in the rail sector under the government's 'Make in India' initiative. The first major FDI in railways came in 2015 when projects to set up two locomotive factories were awarded at a total cost of Rs 3,300 crore.

The three consortia - Siemens-Bombardier Transportation, CRRC Corporation of China-Alstom Transport (@AndrewJin ) and Stadler Bussang AG (Switzerland)-Medha Servo Drives - have already been shortlisted by the Indian Railways, a top railway official said.

The government will own 26% in the joint venture. The final bidding will take place in December, the official said.

The selected bidder would be required to manufacture and supply train sets comprising of nearly 5,000 electric rail cars over a period of 12 years and undertake their maintenance for another 13 years.


The trains, fully made of stainless steel, would have automatic door closing facilities, CCTV cameras and LED lighting.

"These trains would have a new generation propulsion system that would regenerate almost 40% of the power leading to savings in energy bills," the official said. "Seating arrangements of the coaches that would be fully air-conditioned would be modified to increase passenger carrying capacity."

According to the railways, the factory would produce rolling stock worth Rs 50,000 crore in 12 years and would help railways save almost Rs 10,000 crore, compared to the imported value of these coaches.

The project is part of the modernisation drive of Indian Railways.

http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...oach-factory-project/articleshow/59690248.cms


Notes:
This project is for High speed Electrical multiple Units, having seating accommodation initially.
These units employ IGBT based Three phase traction electronics.
In long term, such Trainsets will replace trains like Day time Intercity and Jan Shatabdi expresses (having seating only accommodation).
This technology shall also eliminate or replace most of diesel traction for passenger services on electrified routes.
India plans to electrify almost 90% of its BG network by 2030.

@Nilgiri @Abingdonboy @gslv mk3 @Rain Man @nair

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## anant_s

*In a first, free water, toilets at Lucknow Metro stations*






> *Highlights*
> 
> Lucknow Metro stations will be the first in the country to provide free drinking water and toilet facility to commuters at all 21 metro stations of the North-South metro corridor.
> The stations will have a kiosk providing purified, chilled water to commuters free.


LUCKNOW: Lucknow Metro stations will be the first in the country to provide free drinking water to commuters at all 21 metro stations of the North-South metro corridor. The stations will have a kiosk providing purified, chilled water to commuters free. Lucknow Metro Rail Corporation (LMRC) is also going to provide free toilet facility at each of its stations.

No other metro project in country has offered the facilities free so far. An official said, "We are building three toilets each for men and women and one seat for physically challenged persons at all 21 metro stations. These will be available only for commuters who pay using token or the Go-Smart card."

The drinking water kiosk and toilet facilities will be available at the concourse level (above ground floor) which is accessible only after buying tokens to enter the paid area of the metro stations. An official told TOI, "Other metro stations earn revenue from these facilities but we will give these services to public free." The idea drew appreciation from 'Metro Man' E Sreedharan who came to inspect Lucknow Metro, recently.

To prevent littering on the stations' premises, LMRC will not keep disposable glasses or bottles near the kiosk and commuters will have to bring own bottles for refill. Officials said, "It will be an environment-conscious project, so we will discourage use of plastic at our stations."

Lucknow Metro is expecting commissioner of metro railway safety (CMRS) to inspect the depot and Lucknow Metro corridor around month-end and accordingly aims to begin commercial run of trains on priority section of 8.5km by mid-August.

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...bia&utm_medium=OrganicNative&utm_campaign=CTN

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy

anant_s said:


> *Three consortia led by Alstom, Siemens and Stadler Bussnang eye Rs 2,000 crore coach factory project *
> 
> NEW DELHI: Three consortia led by multinational transportation giants Alstom, Siemens and Stadler Bussnang AG are in the race to set up an electric rail coach factory in West Bengal.
> 
> The proposed rail coach factory that would produce coaches with aircraft-type interiors is expected to come up on railway land in Kanchrapara near Kolkata on a public-private partnership basis and will involve a total investment of Rs 2,000 crore.
> 
> This is the second-largest tranche of foreign direct investment (FDI) in the rail sector under the government's 'Make in India' initiative. The first major FDI in railways came in 2015 when projects to set up two locomotive factories were awarded at a total cost of Rs 3,300 crore.
> 
> The three consortia - Siemens-Bombardier Transportation, CRRC Corporation of China-Alstom Transport (@AndrewJin ) and Stadler Bussang AG (Switzerland)-Medha Servo Drives - have already been shortlisted by the Indian Railways, a top railway official said.
> 
> The government will own 26% in the joint venture. The final bidding will take place in December, the official said.
> 
> The selected bidder would be required to manufacture and supply train sets comprising of nearly 5,000 electric rail cars over a period of 12 years and undertake their maintenance for another 13 years.
> 
> 
> The trains, fully made of stainless steel, would have automatic door closing facilities, CCTV cameras and LED lighting.
> 
> "These trains would have a new generation propulsion system that would regenerate almost 40% of the power leading to savings in energy bills," the official said. "Seating arrangements of the coaches that would be fully air-conditioned would be modified to increase passenger carrying capacity."
> 
> According to the railways, the factory would produce rolling stock worth Rs 50,000 crore in 12 years and would help railways save almost Rs 10,000 crore, compared to the imported value of these coaches.
> 
> The project is part of the modernisation drive of Indian Railways.
> 
> http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...oach-factory-project/articleshow/59690248.cms
> 
> 
> Notes:
> This project is for High speed Electrical multiple Units, having seating accommodation initially.
> These units employ IGBT based Three phase traction electronics.
> In long term, such Trainsets will replace trains like Day time Intercity and Jan Shatabdi expresses (having seating only accommodation).
> This technology shall also eliminate or replace most of diesel traction for passenger services on electrified routes.
> India plans to electrify almost 90% of its BG network by 2030.
> 
> @Nilgiri @Abingdonboy @gslv mk3 @Rain Man @nair


Any ideas what products are on offer from each OEM bro?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ashok321

Railways working with cos like Apple on train speeds

Rs 2,000 cr project to make aircraft-type rail coaches


----------



## gslv mk3

Abingdonboy said:


> Any ideas what products are on offer from each OEM bro?



This is about the high speed EMU project, so it must have a mac speed of 160 kph upgradable to 200.

I really hope that they bring something like this...pendolino- this is similar to Talgo.

http://www.alstom.com/products-services/product-catalogue/rail-systems/trains/products/pendolino/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anant_s

Abingdonboy said:


> Any ideas what products are on offer from each OEM bro?


Siemens would definitely quote for a version of its successful Velaro (already operating in 6 countries).
This platform is already proven on Russian Broad gauge networks.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

anant_s said:


> Siemens would definitely quote for a version of its successful Velaro (already operating in 6 countries).
> This platform is already proven on Russian Broad gauge networks.


So the full trainset would be ordered? The article only mentions coaches bro.


----------



## anant_s

Abingdonboy said:


> So the full trainset would be ordered?


Yes along with power car.
In global market these trainsets are available in configuration of 4 to 16 (in multiples of 4) coaches, with two power cars.
& as i hear, Siemens is desperate to get this order after having lost for 12000 HP Locomotive order.


Abingdonboy said:


> The article only mentions coaches bro.


High IQ Indian media  (wonder where that _Eye on China_ part went missing )

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Deidara

Ive a new perspective on India and its troubles. Indians are actually uneducated considering the league in which it belongs. And the problem is not quality but quantity. School education is not universal. When schooling becomes universal its becomes a common product. An ordinary thing that people take for guaranteed. Just like one has to take food for guaranteed to want to visit a michelin rated restaurant. One has to take learning for guaranteed to want to learn the best stuff.


----------



## Soumitra

*Indian Railways launches first solar-powered diesel electrical multiple unit train*
By 
Tamal Nandi
, ECONOMICTIMES.COM|
Updated: Jul 14, 2017, 04.18 PM IST

Read more at:
http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...ofinterest&utm_medium=text&utm_campaign=cppst


----------



## thesolar65

I am afraid there is a silent second phase of demonetization is going on. Nowhere it is said, but I had a discussion with my father and BIL today and from the discussion and from the following points we reached the conclusion. And it is very carefully planned trying avoid the loopholes of the first ones.

1. 2000 rupees notes have stopped coming from ATMs. That's for sure and as one Bank (ICICI) employee told me that Govt. has stopped printing of further 2000 rupee notes.
2. As you can experience, that Banks are taking 2000 rupees notes but when one present a cheque for taking out cash, they are giving only 500 denominations.
3. where are all the money going?
4. Govt. (RBI) know how many pieces 2000 rupees were printed.
5. Now when there will be no 2000 rupees in any Bank and the flow of 2000 rupee stops coming, then we may have another PM's speech at 8PM.........."Mitron....."

@gslv @gslv mk3 @anant_s @SrNair @padamchen @Levina @Nilgiri @SarthakGanguly @Soumitra @The_Showstopper @StraightShooter and others

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## StraightShooter

thesolar65 said:


> I am afraid there is a silent second phase of demonetization is going on. Nowhere it is said, but I had a discussion with my father and BIL today and from the discussion and from the following points we reached the conclusion. And it is very carefully planned trying avoid the loopholes of the first ones.
> 
> 1. 2000 rupees notes have stopped coming from ATMs. That's for sure and as one Bank (ICICI) employee told me that Govt. has stopped printing of further 2000 rupee notes.
> 2. As you can experience, that Banks are taking 2000 rupees notes but when one present a cheque for taking out cash, they are giving only 500 denominations.
> 3. where are all the money going?
> 4. Govt. (RBI) know how many pieces 2000 rupees were printed.
> 5. Now when there will be no 2000 rupees in any Bank and the flow of 2000 rupee stops coming, then we may have another PM's speech at 8PM.........."Mitron....."
> 
> @gslv @gslv mk3 @anant_s @SrNair @padamchen @Levina @Nilgiri @SarthakGanguly @Soumitra @The_Showstopper @StraightShooter and others



There will not be any further overt demonetization. The action has now has shifted to ED, FERA, IT departments to realize benefits and complete the tasks based on the data generated by the demonetization.

Linking Aadhaar card to PAN card for Income Tax filing will tighten the noose.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Soumitra

thesolar65 said:


> I am afraid there is a silent second phase of demonetization is going on. Nowhere it is said, but I had a discussion with my father and BIL today and from the discussion and from the following points we reached the conclusion. And it is very carefully planned trying avoid the loopholes of the first ones.
> 
> 1. 2000 rupees notes have stopped coming from ATMs. That's for sure and as one Bank (ICICI) employee told me that Govt. has stopped printing of further 2000 rupee notes.
> 2. As you can experience, that Banks are taking 2000 rupees notes but when one present a cheque for taking out cash, they are giving only 500 denominations.
> 3. where are all the money going?
> 4. Govt. (RBI) know how many pieces 2000 rupees were printed.
> 5. Now when there will be no 2000 rupees in any Bank and the flow of 2000 rupee stops coming, then we may have another PM's speech at 8PM.........."Mitron....."
> 
> @gslv @gslv mk3 @anant_s @SrNair @padamchen @Levina @Nilgiri @SarthakGanguly @Soumitra @The_Showstopper @StraightShooter and others


Rs. 2000 note was always a stop gap arrangement. It was just printed so that sudden withdrawal of noted can be managed. 

It is an unvieldly note. You cant use it for day to day transactions. It will soon be replaced by Rs. 200 note. 

But dont worry there will not be 8 PM Mitron speech

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SrNair

thesolar65 said:


> I am afraid there is a silent second phase of demonetization is going on. Nowhere it is said, but I had a discussion with my father and BIL today and from the discussion and from the following points we reached the conclusion. And it is very carefully planned trying avoid the loopholes of the first ones.
> 
> 1. 2000 rupees notes have stopped coming from ATMs. That's for sure and as one Bank (ICICI) employee told me that Govt. has stopped printing of further 2000 rupee notes.
> 2. As you can experience, that Banks are taking 2000 rupees notes but when one present a cheque for taking out cash, they are giving only 500 denominations.
> 3. where are all the money going?
> 4. Govt. (RBI) know how many pieces 2000 rupees were printed.
> 5. Now when there will be no 2000 rupees in any Bank and the flow of 2000 rupee stops coming, then we may have another PM's speech at 8PM.........."Mitron....."
> 
> @gslv @gslv mk3 @anant_s @SrNair @padamchen @Levina @Nilgiri @SarthakGanguly @Soumitra @The_Showstopper @StraightShooter and others



2000 rs will return to RBI once and for all.
They are now replacing 2000rs notes with 500 RS and in near future RS200 also. .

2000 was just a stop gap measure

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Han Patriot

SrNair said:


> 2000 rs will return to RBI once and for all.
> They are now replacing 2000rs notes with 500 RS and in near future RS200 also. .
> 
> 2000 was just a stop gap measure


You must be kidding me, after giving hell to the populace, the Rs2k is a stop gap measure? . Stop gap measure for what, if you know nobody is gonna use it that often, why introduce a higher denominated note? You should introduce new rs500/rs1000, then that would make sense. I smell something fishy in this scheme.


----------



## gslv mk3

*Domestic air passenger traffic grew 20% in June: DGCA data*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SrNair

Han Patriot said:


> You must be kidding me, after giving hell to the populace, the Rs2k is a stop gap measure? . Stop gap measure for what, if you know nobody is gonna use it that often, why introduce a higher denominated note? You should introduce new rs500/rs1000, then that would make sense. I smell something fishy in this scheme.



Inherited stupidity is a condition .Noone can blame you .
Go and find some other topic is well under the capability of your brain.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Levina

Soumitra said:


> But dont worry there will not be 8 PM Mitron speech


Lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Han Patriot

SrNair said:


> Inherited stupidity is a condition .Noone can blame you .
> Go and find some other topic is well under the capability of your brain.


That's the usual Indian response when they can't answer you.


----------



## SrNair

Han Patriot said:


> That's the usual Indian response when they can't answer you.



We only answers to someone that can understand a common logic

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Han Patriot

SrNair said:


> We only answers to someone that can understand a common logic


Sure sure...tell me the logic of introducing bigger denominations to counter money laundering. It actually makes it easier genius.


----------



## SrNair

Han Patriot said:


> Sure sure...tell me the logic of introducing bigger denominations to counter money laundering. It actually makes it easier genius.



Did I already you ,we wont spend our time for below average people?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Śakra

Han Patriot said:


> Sure sure...tell me the logic of introducing bigger denominations to counter money laundering. It actually makes it easier genius.



Go worry about Eleven and his holy crusade against Winnie the Poo and Justin Bieber.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Soumitra

Han Patriot said:


> Sure sure...tell me the logic of introducing bigger denominations to counter money laundering. It actually makes it easier genius.


Bigger denomination was introduced as a stop gap matter to infuse liquidity quickly. You can have faster liquidity infusion with a Rs. 2000 note as compared with Rs. 500. Now within 8 months these notes are slowly being withdrawn from the system. With no new 2000 rupees notes being printed and old notes slowly back in the banking system the stop gap measure is fulfilled. people will not have a chance to hoard 2000 rupee notes. 

It is like giving a patient a shot of andrenalin to get the heart pumping. 

the black money dealers got a huge shock of demonetization. they spent first 2-3 months to try and convert old stock into new notes. they would be extra careful to suddenly start hoarding again while the IT department was analysing data and sending out notices regarding unaccounted wealth left right and center. 

the people are very vary of high value cash transactions. You have to produce your PAN card for any transaction above 50,000. With GST coming in from 1st July it has become nearly impossible to do a transaction without bill

By the time 6-8 months pass and they start becoming a little more confident to try and start hoarding the 2000 Rupee notes is bing withdrawn from circulation. 

It is not just one measure but a series of measures. If, in the highly unlikely event that, you were not trolling and genuinely wanted answers I have given you the explanation. If, on the other hand, your intention was to troll then enjoy

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Han Patriot

Soumitra said:


> Bigger denomination was introduced as a stop gap matter to infuse liquidity quickly. You can have faster liquidity infusion with a Rs. 2000 note as compared with Rs. 500. Now within 8 months these notes are slowly being withdrawn from the system. With no new 2000 rupees notes being printed and old notes slowly back in the banking system the stop gap measure is fulfilled. people will not have a chance to hoard 2000 rupee notes.
> 
> It is like giving a patient a shot of andrenalin to get the heart pumping.
> 
> the black money dealers got a huge shock of demonetization. they spent first 2-3 months to try and convert old stock into new notes. they would be extra careful to suddenly start hoarding again while the IT department was analysing data and sending out notices regarding unaccounted wealth left right and center.
> 
> the people are very vary of high value cash transactions. You have to produce your PAN card for any transaction above 50,000. With GST coming in from 1st July it has become nearly impossible to do a transaction without bill
> 
> By the time 6-8 months pass and they start becoming a little more confident to try and start hoarding the 2000 Rupee notes is bing withdrawn from circulation.
> 
> It is not just one measure but a series of measures. If, in the highly unlikely event that, you were not trolling and genuinely wanted answers I have given you the explanation. If, on the other hand, your intention was to troll then enjoy


Genius, how do you infuse liquidity quickly with a higher denomination note? Imagine if US printed 1000$ dollar bills, the rate of money movement would be hampered as compared to printing 50$ notes. Shops will not accept 1000$ dollar bills, simple concept. You could have printed more 500Rs or 1000Rs instead, there was no need to print 2KRs. Do you mean India will ultimately 'demonetize' te 2K Rs again? . Just admit this was a scam, the black money basically just changed into new money, legalizing it.. Ask those bank officers and politicians who helped the corrupted exchange cash for a fee. The real victims are the poor. Modi is not god nor an angel bhai. He is just another politician, masquerading as a Hindutvadi.


----------



## Soumitra

Han Patriot said:


> Genius, how do you infuse liquidity quickly with a higher denomination note? Imagine if US printed 1000$ dollar bills, the rate of money movement would be hampered as compared to printing 50$ notes. Shops will not accept 1000$ dollar bills, simple concept. You could have printed more 500Rs or 1000Rs instead, there was no need to print 2KRs. Do you mean India will ultimately 'demonetize' te 2K Rs again? . Just admit this was a scam, the black money basically just changed into new money, legalizing it.. Ask those bank officers and politicians who helped the corrupted exchange cash for a fee. The real victims are the poor. Modi is not god nor an angel bhai. He is just another politician, masquerading as a Hindutvadi.


Now I am sure that you are a troll. I had thought that there was a 0.01% chance that you were a rare chinese member on PDF who was genuinely interested in knowledgeble debate and exchange of views.

Still I will give you one last reply

when you have to put cash quickly in the hands of the people it is better to print 2000 rupee notes instead of 4 times printing of 500 rupee notes. The printing and logistics is easier that is the only reason to introduce the 2000 note.

The 2000 rupee note is not being officially demonetised. It is slowly being withdrawn from the circulation. If you have a 2000 rupee note you will still be able to buy anything with it. however once the shopkeeper deposits it in the bank that note is not likely to come back into circulation now. On November 8th 2016 you required a sudden infusion of currency so the 2000 rupee note was introduced in the system. In July 2017 the emergency has passed so the notes are being withdrawn

How is it a scam to help people convert black money to white when nearly 2 million people were sent notices regarding suspicious deposits

*Post-demonetisation, 18 Lakh People to Get I-T Dept SMS as Deposits Don't Match Their Income*
*http://www.news18.com/news/india/18...deposits-dont-match-their-income-1343181.html*

yes poor people were real victims that is why they voted for BJP in overwhelming numbers in the elections held after demonetization. 

Modi is a Hindutvawadi Politician. He has never hidden this fact. Saying that Modi is masquerading as a hindutvawadi politician is like saying icecream is masquerading as a cold desert.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kadamba-warrior

StraightShooter said:


> There will not be any further overt demonetization. The action has now has shifted to ED, FERA, IT departments to realize benefits and complete the tasks based on the data generated by the demonetization.
> 
> Linking Aadhaar card to PAN card for Income Tax filing will tighten the noose.





Soumitra said:


> Rs. 2000 note was always a stop gap arrangement. It was just printed so that sudden withdrawal of noted can be managed.
> 
> It is an unvieldly note. You cant use it for day to day transactions. It will soon be replaced by Rs. 200 note.
> 
> But dont worry there will not be 8 PM Mitron speech



Exactly! Why do you need another demonetization when it comes with such huge political and economic costs and frankly there is no need for it at all?

They will silently withdraw all 2K currency (which are very limited in their circulation anyway) as and when somebody presents it to the bank. This is at best, silent remonetization of 2K currency with smaller denominations like 200's.

Besides they have accumulated enough data to go after the tax evaders. That process itself will take years to complete.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

thesolar65 said:


> I am afraid there is a silent second phase of demonetization is going on. Nowhere it is said, but I had a discussion with my father and BIL today and from the discussion and from the following points we reached the conclusion. And it is very carefully planned trying avoid the loopholes of the first ones.
> 
> 1. 2000 rupees notes have stopped coming from ATMs. That's for sure and as one Bank (ICICI) employee told me that Govt. has stopped printing of further 2000 rupee notes.
> 2. As you can experience, that Banks are taking 2000 rupees notes but when one present a cheque for taking out cash, they are giving only 500 denominations.
> 3. where are all the money going?
> 4. Govt. (RBI) know how many pieces 2000 rupees were printed.
> 5. Now when there will be no 2000 rupees in any Bank and the flow of 2000 rupee stops coming, then we may have another PM's speech at 8PM.........."Mitron....."
> 
> @gslv @gslv mk3 @anant_s @SrNair @padamchen @Levina @Nilgiri @SarthakGanguly @Soumitra @The_Showstopper @StraightShooter and others



Nah they need to gauge effects of this current demonetisation effects first, it will be cpl more years to judge imo....and they will follow with benami acts/enforcement and also aadhar linking and other methods in mean time.

Employee you talked to may not necessarily been wrong, govt rarely keeps printing going constantly. They often print in series, esp for stop gap notes....and take a break when enough ramp liquidity achieved, having already printed enough for general long term buffer in that series too. They may remonetise further using 200 Rs or such already said by another member using same machines anyway....or just adapt to Rs 500 being way more popular and focus on that series. Lets see.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## StraightShooter

*Undisclosed income of Rs 71,941 crore detected in 3 years: Government to Supreme Court*
Similarly between April 1, 2014 to February 28 this year, the IT department conducted more than 15,000 surveys which led to "the detection of undisclosed income of more than Rs 33,000 crore".

PTI| Last Updated: Sunday, July 23, 2017 - 10:03
3
Comments





Representational picture

New Delhi: Massive searches, seizures and surveys by the Income Tax (IT) department over the last three years have led to the detection of around Rs 71,941 crore of "undisclosed income", the Centre has told the Supreme Court.

During the period of demonetisation from November 9 last year to January 10 this year, "The total undisclosed income admitted was more than Rs 5,400 crore" and the total quantity of gold seized stood at 303.367 kgs, the Finance Ministry has said in an affidavit to the apex court.

It gave the details of the unaccounted income for three years from April 1, 2014 to February 28 this year, including the demonetisation period.

The affidavit said that during the three year period, searches were undertaken by the IT department in over 2,027 groups "which led to the admission of undisclosed income of more than Rs 36,051 crore".

"This is in addition to the seizure of undisclosed assets worth Rs 2,890 crore," it said.

Similarly between April 1, 2014 to February 28 this year, the IT department conducted more than 15,000 surveys which led to "the detection of undisclosed income of more than Rs 33,000 crore".

Highlighting the achievements of the demonetisation period, the affidavit said in about two months from November 9 last year, "significantly large number of enforcement actions were undertaken by the IT Department".

"They included 1,100 searches and surveys and more than 5,100 verifications. The total seizure through these actions was of about Rs 610 crore, including cash of Rs 513 crore. The cash seizure included seizures in new currency of more than Rs 110 crore. The total undisclosed income admitted was more than Rs 5,400 crore," it said.

The Finance Ministry, which recently refused the demand to give more grace period for depositing the scrapped Rs 500 and Rs 1,000 notes, said the Ministry of Home Affairs in its July 11 communication has reported that as per intelligence agencies, there were reports of largescale misuse of the window for exchange of the demonetised currency notes.

"Seizure of cash during the month of November and December 2016 was to the tune of Rs 147.9 crore and Rs 306.897 crore and seizure of gold for the month of November and December 2016 was 69.1 kg and 234.267 kg respectively," it said.

It said that over 400 cases were referred to the CBI and the Enforcement Directorate (ED) after several instances of manipulation for conversion of unaccounted cash held in specified bank notes into legal tender by various entities was detected during the investigation. 

http://zeenews.india.com/india/undi...941-cr-found-in-3-yrs-govt-to-sc-2026078.html

*I-T department probes 30,000 cases of alleged tax evasion after note ban*
PTI | Updated: Jul 24, 2017, 09:33 PM IST



*HIGHLIGHTS*

Income Tax department is probing over 30,000 cases of alleged tax evasion
Under Operation Clean Money, I-T dept is contacting those whose bank account deposits post note ban were seen to be suspicious




Representative image
NEW DELHI: The Income Tax department is probing over 30,000 cases of alleged tax evasion wherein the returns (ITRs) were revised by assessees post demonetisation, CBDT chief Sushil Chandra said on Monday.

The Income Tax returns filed after November 8 last year were scrutinized against their earlier tax compliance following which these cases were detected, he said.

"We are taking action in these instances," Chandra told reporters on the sidelines of an event to mark the 157th Income Tax day here.

He said that after the first phase of 'Operation Clean Money', it was found that some assessees did not report about all their bank accounts to the taxman.

Under the Operation Clean Money, the I-T department is contacting those whose bank account deposits were seen to be suspicious post the note ban.

"We have found that they (assessees) have got more accounts...they have given less accounts in their replies (to the department). We have now informed them through email and want their response over our website," he said.

The Income Tax boss also said that India has an entry rate tax at 5 per cent of the income which is one of the "lowest" across the globe.

"It is a very reasonable rate of taxation....I do not think we can lower it at present," he said.
Talking about the department's action under the newly enacted Benami Transactions Act, Chandra said the taxman has made attachments worth Rs 840 crore in 233 cases till now.
"We have found that many shell companies are owning such (benami) properties. Action will be taken," he added.
The demonetisation of Rs 1,000 and Rs 500 currency notes was announced by Prime Minister Narendra Modi on November 8 last year.

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...asion-after-note-ban/articleshow/59742683.cms


----------



## lemurian

*Beneath the Surface: How Hindustan Zinc grew to become the world's second largest zinc producer*






A 100-tonne truck emerges from pitch darkness and rumbles past us. Outfitted with helmets, rubber boots and fluorescent overalls, we’re seated in an SUV, waiting to plunge into the same abyss. Around us hills dot the dry landscape.

We’re at the mouth of Sindesar Khurd, an underground zinc-lead mine operated by Hindustan Zinc in Dariba on the outskirts of Udaipur in Rajasthan. About an hour ago, a blasting had been carried out in the 500-metre deep mine. The truck that crossed us had scooped up the broken rock and was on its way to a nearby mill where the zinc-lead ore would be separated from the waste.

This extraction of zinc and lead—and silver as a by-product—is a thriving business; one that has catapulted Hindustan Zinc from deep losses, when it was a government run-entity, to huge profits after Anil Agarwal’s Vedanta Ltd (formerly Sesa Sterlite) bought its first tranche of the company’s shares in 2002. Last fiscal, the company—29.5 percent of it is still owned by the government—reported earnings before interest, tax, depreciation and amortisation (Ebitda) of Rs 9,734 crore on revenues of Rs 18,642 crore. Meanwhile, cash reserves stood at Rs 16,065 crore. This, despite declaring an interim and special dividend totalling Rs 27,157 crore—the highest ever paid by an Indian company in a single financial year, claims the company, which trades at Rs 274 on both the BSE and the NSE (as of July 14). “When our balance sheet became very fat, we decided to share the money with the government, our shareholders and us,” jokes Sunil Duggal, CEO, Hindustan Zinc.

Despite the huge outflow, the company’s expansion plans remain undented. With a current output of 1 million metric tonnes per annum (MMTPA) of refined metal, Hindustan Zinc is the second largest zinc producer in the world—after Anglo-Swiss mining giant Glencore—and seems well on its way to achieving a targeted output of 1.2 MMTPA by FY2019. It is among the world’s least expensive zinc producers, and also Vedanta’s most profitable unit. In India it enjoys a near-monopoly (the only other zinc producer, Binani Zinc, produces 0.03 MMTPA), meeting 80 percent of the domestic demand for the metal that is largely used as a coating to protect steel from rusting. Clearly, Duggal, 55, has much to smile about.

*Read more*: http://www.forbesindia.com/article/...e-worlds-second-largest-zinc-producer/47649/1

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## lemurian

*Niti Aayog clears six proposals for high-tech public transport *

NEW DELHI: Mass rapid transportation technologies such as hyperloop, metrino and pod taxis could soon be a reality in India after Niti Aayog cleared half-a-dozen proposals of the transport ministry exploring options to improve public transport. 

Following the go-ahead, the transport ministry has formed a six member committee, headed by a former top official of Railways, to study safety parameters associated with these technologies and global practices. 

A senior government official at Niti Aayog told ET, the think tank approved the proposals of the transport ministry with a condition that the ministry conducts trial run of all these technologies and puts in place safety measures before starting commercially operation. 






Read more at:
http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...ofinterest&utm_medium=text&utm_campaign=cppst

http://www.ndtv.com/india-news/bits...hour-travel-pod-for-elon-musk-contest-1729823

*BITS Students Building 1,200 Km/Hour Travel Pod For Elon Musk Contest*

*



*

The three-member team consisting of two students - Prithvi and Shibhesh -- working under Professor MS Das Gupta of BITS Pilani, is the only one from India and the second from Asia to be going to California to present their model.

The team was formed in 2015 in response to the SpaceX design contest for which the firm built a one-mile (1.6 km) track on its premises and invited teams from all over the world to design hyperloop vehicles that could travel on the track.

Competing against 216 teams -- three from India initially -- from around the world, Team Hyperloop now is among the 24 finalists.

They have collaborated with IIMs, IITs and the Indian School of Business on the feasibility of the project, and are being supported and mentored by organisations like Invest India, RITES, NITI Aayog and Indian Railways.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Hindustani78 said:


> The first batch of coaches manufactured at the Integral Coach Factory were unveiled in Chennai. The coaches will be used by Kolkata Metro Rail. AP/PTI Photo



this is fully indian made? Including the power train?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## prashantazazel

Deidara said:


> Ive a new perspective on India and its troubles. Indians are actually uneducated considering the league in which it belongs. And the problem is not quality but quantity. School education is not universal. When schooling becomes universal its becomes a common product. An ordinary thing that people take for guaranteed. Just like one has to take food for guaranteed to want to visit a michelin rated restaurant. One has to take learning for guaranteed to want to learn the best stuff.



Read up before trolling. India has universal education.


----------



## Deidara

wow you are pathetic!


----------



## fsayed

http://m.economictimes.com/news/eco...f-usd-391-33-billion/articleshow/59809840.cms
MUMBAI: India’s foreign exchange reserves rose $2.2 billion to reach a record high of $391.3 billion for the week ended July 21, said the Reserve Bank of India on Friday.
Taking advantage of a stock market rally coupled with a strong Rupee, market sources ET spoke to said that the central bank could be mopping up dollar reserves.
Data from NSDL shows Rs 22,997 crore was pumped into Indian markets by foreign institutional investors in the current month. Rs 1.7 lakh crore has been pumped in by foreign investors into Indian markets over the year.


----------



## RISING SUN

*India's e-commerce market to cross Rs 2 lakh crore this fiscal: Govt*
The e-commerce segment in India is growing and is likely to cross Rs 2 lakh crore this fiscal, the Parliament was informed on Friday. In the 2016-17 fiscal, the online market had grown by 19 per cent, Minister of State for Consumer Affairs C R Chaudhary said in a written reply to the Rajya Sabha. 

"India's e-commerce market is estimated to be $33 billion in the financial year 2017," he said, quoting industry body NASSCOM's latest estimates. 

On consumer complaints, the minister said that as many as 28,770 complaints were registered against the segment on the National Consumer Helpline (NCH) last fiscal. 
Around 11,596 complaints were related to non-refund of payment while the rest were about defective products delivery, deficient services and poor quality/fake products, he added.
"The complaints are forwarded to the companies concerned for resolution," he said.

If consumer complaints are not resolved and if there is no response from the company, then consumers are advised to approach appropriate consumer forum, he added.
At present, there is a three-tier quasi-judicial mechanism in place for redressal of consumer grievances at district, state and national level. 

To protect consumer interest, he said, the government has made several provisions to strengthen the consumer grievance redressal mechanism in a bill which was introduced in the Lok Sabha in August 2015.
http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...m=referral&utm_campaign=TOI&utm_content=om-bm

SEBI meets market infrastructure institutions to discuss cyber security and technology
SEBI (Securities and Exchange Board of India) convened a meeting on 28 July 2017 with stock exchanges, clearing corporations and depositories (market infrastructure institutions-MIIs) operating in the domestic market and GIFT IFSC in order to assess their preparedness on areas related to cyber security, technology and systems upgradations as well as business continuity plans, according to a press release from SEBI. 

The meeting was chaired by SEBI Chairman and attended by managing director & chief executive officer of MIIs and their CTOs/CISOs (chief technology officers/ chief information systems officers). In the light of a recent technical glitch, NSE also confirmed that based on internal assessment, processes are being strengthened to further reduce the response time for recovery and also adoption of automated processes. 

During the meeting, MIIs confirmed that the comprehensive framework for cyber security and system audit prescribed by SEBI is modelled on international best practices and are being followed.

SEBI stressed the importance of the need for sharing information on instances of technology related disruptions, cyber threats and attacks among MIIs so as to enhance their situational awareness. SEBI advised the MIIs to have constant vigil on the cyber threat landscape around the world and take lessons from such incidents. SEBI also emphasised that the MIIs should have well laid out change management procedures and standard operating procedures that should encompass all areas related to technology and operations. MIIs were advised to have a collaborative approach in dealing with technological challenges including cyber threats.

SEBI shall also undertake a comprehensive review of the technology and systems deployed at MIIs through its Technical Advisory Committee.

It was emphasised that there should be prompt and diligent reporting of any technical issues including cyber-attacks to relevant agencies including CERT-In and SEBI. 
http://www.moneylife.in/article/seb...cuss-cyber-security-and-technology/51198.html

*New telecom policy draft to be ready by end of this financial year, says Manoj Sinha*
The Department of Telecom (DoT) is in process of formulating a new telecom policy and the draft of the same should be ready by end of ongoing fiscal, Parliament was informed today. “The DoT envisages to formulate a new National Telecom Policy in view of rapid technological advancement in the sector. The draft policy is likely to be ready by end of this financial year,” Telecom Minister Manoj Sinha said in a written reply in Rajya Sabha. The new telecom policy may include areas of technology innovation, security and protecting the interests of consumers, he added.

At present, National Telecom Policy 2012 is in force which has paved way for delinking of spectrum from licence, sharing and trading of spectrum, increase in broadband speed, blacklisting of stolen mobile phones, among others. However, the ministry is yet to meet certain targets like 2 megabits per second (Mbps) broadband speed for consumers and more importantly, empowering consumers by bringing their disputes with service providers under the jurisdiction of consumer forums.
http://www.financialexpress.com/eco...-this-financial-year-says-manoj-sinha/784610/

*महाराष्ट्र में रविवार को खुलेंगे सभी बैंक, RBI ने बैंकों को कहा*
भारतीय रिजर्व बैंक ने महाराष्ट्र के सभी बैंकों को निर्देश दिया है वह ग्रामीण और सेमी अर्बन क्षेत्रों में रविवार के दिन यानि 30 जुलाई को अपनी सभी शाखाओं को खुला रखेंगे। सभी राष्ट्रीय, क्षेत्रीय और कोऑपरेटिव बैंकों को यह निर्देश जारी किया गया है। रिजर्व बैंक ने यह निर्देश इसलिए जारी किया है क्योंकि इस समय किसान फसल बीमा का प्रीमियम जमा कराने के लिए बैंकों में पहुंच रहे हैं। महाराष्ट्र में 31 जुलाई को फसल बीमा का प्रीमियम जमा कराने की आखिरी तिथि है।
किसान समय रहते अपनी फसल का बीमा करा सकें इसके लिए रिजर्व बैंक ने रविवार के दिन भी महाराष्ट्र में ग्रामीण और सेमी अर्बन क्षेत्रों में बैंकों को अपनी शाखाएं खोलने का निर्देश दिया है। रिजर्व बैंक ने यह भी कहा है कि अगर किसी बैंक की कोई शाखा अपना साप्ताहिक अवकाश सोमवार को रखता है तो इस हफ्ते सोमवार को वह शाखा खुली रहेगी। 31 जुलाई को सोमवार है और महाराष्ट्र में फसल बीमा का प्रीमियम देने की अंतिम तारीख इस दिन है।
http://paisa.khabarindiatv.com/arti...-sunday-in-the-state-of-maharashtra-says-rbi/

*Cash deposits made by babus after note ban under CBDT scan*
The Central Board of Direct Taxes (CBDT) will be cracking down on public servants on illegal deposits made post demonetization, reports CNBC-TV18.

The CBDT has accumulated a large amount of data on illegal cash deposits, of which a part looks to have been made by public servants.

The report added that the CBDT has made it clear that the information on the misuse of public office will be shared with the chief vigilance officers of their respective ministries, and required action will be taken.


On November 8, 2016, Prime Minister Narendra Modi had declared a nation-wide recall of the Rs 500 and Rs 1000 notes in circulation at the time, issuing new Rs 500 and Rs 2000 notes in a bid to curb the use of black-money in the Indian economy.
http://www.moneycontrol.com/news/bu...s-after-note-ban-under-cbdt-scan-2339141.html


----------



## ChineseToTheBone

Speaking of the e-commerce market, calculations of the gross national product for China do not include them yet. Allegedly the method will be updated soon and follow the standard used by most other countries.




lemurian said:


>


Interesting to learn that Russia did not shift around much in terms of rank despite there being sanctions. Perhaps that is because there are few middle income countries to begin with.


----------



## IndoCarib

https://www.economist.com/news/asia...a-indias-once-shoddy-transport-infrastructure

*India’s once-shoddy transport infrastructure is getting much better*
But it has a long way to go to catch up with China


----------



## RISING SUN

*Govt needs to spend about Rs 1.8 lakh crore in electric vehicle infrastructure to meet 2030 target*

*Key highlights:*


*Government would need to spend around Rs 1.80 lakh crore on setting up fast charging points*
*Fast charging unit costs about Rs 3-4 lakh to set up*
*By 2030 the government needs to set up around 6 million fast charging points across India*
The Indian government has set an ambitious target of 2030 for selling only electric cars in India. While the target is over a decade away, there is still a lot of work to do in order to promote the buying of electric vehicles in India.

*India sold only 25,000 units of electric vehicles in FY17, a good jump from 16,000 electric vehicles sold two years ago. However, out of the total electric vehicles sold in India only a few of them are electric cars. *

For instance, in FY16 out of the 22,000 electric vehicles sold only 2,000 were four-wheelers.

This shows the wide gap in the needed to be bridged for India to achieve the electric vehicle target.

*Charging stations few and far in India*

One of the main reasons for the low sales of electric vehicles in India is the charging infrastructure needed to support it. This includes increasing the number of electric vehicle charging stations in India in order to remove the fear among consumers of their car getting stalled if they run out of power.

*Currently there are only 206 community charging stations available across India, according to a recent report by Indian Express.*

In addition, there are some individual electric vehicle manufacturers such as Mahindra & Mahindra and electric bike manufacturer Tork that have their own electric vehicle charging stations. Mahindra Electric at the moment has close to 50 fast charging stations, while Tork has four stations in Nagpur and a six in Pune. Tork plans to install 100 charging points in Pune.

In order to achieve the electric vehicle target by 2030 the government needs to set up around 6 million fast charging points across India considering if there are 30 million electric cars by that time (currently there are over 30 million registered cars in India).

Ever 1 fast charging point is enough to cater to 5 electric vehicles in a single day.

*Investment needed by government*

*As the fast charging unit costs about Rs 3-4 lakh to set up, this means that the government would need to spend around Rs 1.80 lakh crore on setting up fast charging points and stations in India.*

This is a huge amount that the government needs to spend if it is serious in achieving this electric vehicle target by 2030. However, it seems that this may be a bit difficult to achieve since the government has currently put very little money where its mouth is.

In FY16 the government allotted a meager sum of Rs 10 crore and Rs 20 crore towards the installation of dedicated charging infrastructure for public buses, according to the Indian Express report. This was to only create charging infrastructure for government-owned buses at their bus depots. It has yet to create any charging infrastructure for other public electrical vehicles.

*Types of charging stations*

While there are various different types of charging infrastructure for electric vehicles, fast charging points or stations are the fastest, taking only about 37 minutes.

There are currently about 3 types of charging stations for electric vehicles based on the speed of charging. Level 1 charging is the normal plug charging which provides 120 V AC and requires 8 hours to completely charge an electric car. Level 2 charging station provides 240 V AC and requires 3-4 hours. Level 3 charging station is the fastest with DC fast charging and requires approximately 37 minutes.

*The fast charging capabilities are used by Tesla which is said to take only 15 minutes to charge the car completely.*

Mahesh Babu, CEO, Mahindra Electric said, “As far as fast charging set ups go, typically a unit costs about R 3 to 4 lakh. Such fast charging set ups can cater to as many as 5 to 7 electric vehicles in a single day, making perfect business sense for fleet operators. With rapid improvement in technology, the efficiencies of these chargers is increasing and the costs coming down every day.”

*Is charging stations at petrol/diesel pumps possible?*

Kapil Shelke, CEO and Founder of Tork says due to the time constraints currently in charging electric vehicles he says it does not make sense to setup electric charging points at current petrol and diesel pumps in India. “People today would have to wait for over half an hour to charge their vehicles at petrol and diesel pumps creating huge queues and congestion. If the charging stations can reduce the time to even 15 minutes it would make sense to set it up there,” he said.

Babu however says charge stations can be set up at regular petrol and diesel pumps. “In fact, we are in talks with several organisations with deal in fossil fuels at present, exploring suitable business models for them based on EV charging... The cost structure is the same for setting up a fast charging set up at existing fuel pumps or any other location,” he adds.

“At present such set ups are being approved by PESO (Petroleum and Explosives Safety Organisation) on a case to case basis. These have to adhere to PESO guidelines like distance from fuel dispensing unit, nearness to the exit etc,” Babu said.

*As a result electric vehicle companies in India are promoting for setting up charging facilities in public areas such as car parks, commercial complexes and even in the parking spaces of buildings.*

“Other locations like mall parking lots, restaurant parking lots or parking lots of commercial organisations can also prove to be ideal. People park their vehicles for longer durations making it very easy for them to charge while they spend time at the venue,” Babu said.

The normal charging station which can be used at homes also costs much cheaper. Shelke says the normal plug charger that can be used in homes costs around Rs 35,000.

The problem about this is that in cities such as Mumbai where people live in flats, it is impossible for people to charge their electric cars unless their parking space has a charging port.

*Public private partnership*

However, the government seems to be tying up with private companies for setting up electric vehicle infrastructure in India. For instance, the 50 fast charging stations set up by Mahindra Electric across Bengaluru, Delhi and Nagpur has been installed in association with the government and fleet partners such as Ola cabs and Lithium.

*Babu says, “To develop this network further, support from the government will be of utmost importance. Promoting public private partnership in this regard will bring together all the necessary stakeholders to get the right momentum in place.”*

Even PSU company NTPC recently announced that it is ready to venture into the business of installing charging stations for electric cars in several cities in India.

With regards to the issue of different charging plugs by different electric vehicle manufacturers, many of the companies seem to working at creating standardised charging plugs and mechanisms.

“At Mahindra Electric, we have developed charging units based on all global protocols. We are also a steering member in the CHARIn committee in Europe, which works towards developing and establishing the Combined Charging System (CCS) as the standard for charging battery-powered electric vehicles of all kinds. We also work closely with the Government of India through SIAM and have been actively participating in developing the Bharat Standard for charging which will cater to both low and high voltage charging systems in India,” Babu said.

Similarly, Shelke said that they are following government guidelines in setting up charging plugs and mechanisms. “The ARAI (Automotive Research Association of India) and Niti Aayog has set up guidelines for charging facilities of electrical vehicles in India and we are following that,” he said.

While the target of 2030 seems a bit too ambitiousm, electric vehicle manufacturers seem to be positive.

“This is a commendable vision articulated by the government. World over, several studies are predicting a rapid disruption in mobility from the current model of personal fossil fuel based mobility to an electric, connected and shared model. And this shift is expected to become a reality within a decade or so,” Babu said.
http://www.zeebiz.com/companies/new...icle-infrastructure-to-meet-2030-target-19919

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fsayed

http://m.economictimes.com/news/eco...-1-crore-this-fiscal/articleshow/59839893.cms

Registrations under GST likely to hit 1 crore this fiscal
By Rajeev Deshpande & Surojit Gupta, TNN | Updated: Jul 31, 2017, 10.28 AM IST
Facebook
Whatsapp
Twitter
LinkedIn
gplus
email
message
aPlus

NEW DELHI: The government estimates that total registrations, old and new, under the goods and services tax (GST) will add up to between 90 lakh and one crore by the end of the financial year, substantially increasing the tax base and ushering in greater compliance.
Official sources said multiple registrations under VAT, excise and service tax are expected to be eliminated once GST is fully implemented, and this will mean that the total number of old registrations will drop from 86 lakh to around 70 lakh.
However, the addition of those businesses that go out of the tax net and even entire sectors like textiles will push the registrations to close to a crore or 10 million.
This will mean the number of tax assessees could jump between 28% (if registrations touch 90 lakh) and 40% (if registrations touch a crore) over the older registrations that have migrated to the new regime, sources said.
A drop in the older registrations is explained, said officials, by a reduction in multiple registrations under VAT, service tax and excise.

So, the increase in the number of tax assessees is calculated on the basis of the number of businesses that have migrated to the new regime.
Government officials are breathing a little easier as the initial rollout has not resulted in any serious or prolonged disruptions. The number of new registrations is increasing, having touched 11 lakh over the weekend.
Protests by the textile sector in Gujarat in particular do not seem to have moved the Centre, which is not keen to make an exemption.
"This gives us comfort that there is a horizontal expansion of base. This will also lead to greater compliance," finance minister Arun Jaitley said in Chennai.
On Saturday, a new milestone was reached as new registrations crossed the 10 lakh mark. About two lakh new registrations are pending.
The sharp spurt in new registrations has brought cheer to policymakers who were expecting an increase in the tax base. Widening of the tax base and pushing up growth are two of the key benefits of GST identified by the government.
Sources said that the number of new registrations may go up as businesses have time to register with GST netowrk (GSTN), the IT backbone as and when they cross the threshold of Rs 20 lakh.
Economists also expect a significant expansion in the tax base even if 8-9 lakh of the 12 lakh new registrations file returns. The government's drive against black money has also resulted in a sharp uptick in returns being filed on the direct taxes side as well.
An overall expansion of the tax base augurs well for the economy and may ultimately help the government in lowering tax rates.


----------



## fsayed

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/892004863227318272

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lemurian

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/india/delhi-metro-to-get-a-massive-push/articleshow/59861017.cms

*Delhi Metro to get a massive push*

With phase 3 nearing completion, Delhi Metro is all set for a massive expansion. Increased track length and coaches will mean Delhi Metro will carry 43% more passengers, on a daily basis.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## luckych

*PayPal launches two technology innovation labs in India*

PayPal said it had opened two innovation labs in India to support projects in the field of machine learning, artificial intelligence and other new technologies. 

The labs – in Bangalore and Chennai – are the company’s first in India. PayPal has labs in the US and Singapore. 

“India is a hotbed for innovation given its evolving startup ecosystem, diverse merchant profiles and enormous talent pool. To cater to their needs in the most effective manner, we are delighted to announce the launch of our newest Innovation Lab in India, where the focus will be on fueling new age technology and giving rise to unconventional ideas with the potential to transform the ecosystem we operate in,” Mike Todasco, Director of Innovation, PayPal, said. 

The labs will also work on the internet-of-things, penetration testing, software defined radios and wireless communication, virtual and augmented reality, computer vision and basic robotics. 

The India labs will also be integrated with some of PayPal’s on-going initiatives such as the PayPal Incubator, which was launched in 2013, to develop and nurture the next generation of fintech startups.

http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...vation-labs-in-india/articleshow/59876339.cms

*Publicis.Sapient to double hiring of Indian talent *

Read more at:
http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...ofinterest&utm_medium=text&utm_campaign=cppst


----------



## RISING SUN

*By 2020, 96% of mobile phones sold in India will be Made in India*
By 2020, almost 96 per cent of mobile phones sold in India will be locally manufactured, according to a research report. 

India is set to increase its domestic localisation rate, says the report titled 'Indian Mobile Phone market: Emerging Opportunities for fulfilling India's Digital Economy Dream', released by Enixta, an artificial intelligence company, and Internet & Mobile Association of India (IAMAI). In 2016, two out of every three mobile phones sold in India were domestically produced. 

Speaking at the launch of the report, Dr. Ajay Kumar, Additional Secretary, Ministry of Electronics and Information Technology, exuded confidence that in the next 5 to 10 years, nearly 25% of the global economy would be actually determined by the digital economy. He said that the Internet economy was the biggest opportunity in India and had the potential to be bigger than the ITeS industry. 

Currently, India is the second-largest smartphone market in the world in terms of number of users but it is expected to be the biggest market for global smartphone sales in the next few years. 

In FY 2019-20, India's smartphone manufacturing industry would be worth Rs 1,20,200 crore, the report claimed. The size of the domestic mobile manufacturing industry in FY 2019-20 is expected to be Rs 1,35,000 crore as against Rs 94,000 in FY 2016-17. 

According to the report, there is a high possibility to build local sourcing capabilities for mobile phone components such as battery pack, non-electronic parts, accessories, packaging, etc. though the main electronic components will require a longer tenure to be sourced locally.
The report, which has studied the smartphone market in India from the perspective of consumer's needs and application, depicts a huge potential for increasing the local value addition in the domestic manufacturing industry.

According to the report, the demand for the mobile phones in India is largely met through imports. Much of the domestic mobile phone production in India is limited to assembling/packaging of SKD (semi-knocked down) kits.

This low level of local value addition is due to a weak manufacturing eco-system which in turn stems from limited capabilities across various stages of the manufacturing value chain.
http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...ally-report/articleshow/59883293.cms?from=mdr

*Sapient to double hiring of Indian talent*
Capitalising on the huge engineering talent pool that India offers, Publicis.Sapient is looking to double its headcount in the country, Chip Register, co-CEO, Publicis.Sapient told ET in an exclusive interview. 

Register, who was in India recently, said the headcount will be doubled from the current 10,000 in the next 3-5 years. “We will also continue to grow our technology services and the consulting practice,“ said Register. In India, while the Publicis Groupe has a total of 15,000 employees, Sapient India has about 10,000 people. 

Register added that two other large groups - Publicis Communications and Publicis Media -can gain by leveraging the Indian market. “There is a large opportunity there as well,“ he said. Publicis Media is the media planning and buying firm in the group. 

Publicis.Sapient will also leverage its group firm SapientRazorfish India presence with more than 7,000 technologists to co-develop the artificial intelligence (AI) tool Marcel. 

The company has set a target to complete the project in one year.
Publicis Groupe, the world's third-largest communications group, plans to use Marcel to communicate and collaborate across its global network of agencies through the use of Marcel.

It claims that Marcel is the first predictive, professional assistant powered by AI and machine-learning that will connect 80,000 employees across 200 disciplines in 130 countries. It will be unveiled at VivaTech in 2018.

Register added Marcel will allow people across cultures to commu nicate and have access to diverse solutions and methodologies.

“The function of the AI is to understand where the needs are,“ said Register. The company will however, not sell Marcel to outside clients and will leverage it to better its own offerings. “We are not a product company but it will certainly help our clients,“ said Register.
http://m.economictimes.com/jobs/pub...ing-of-indian-talent/articleshow/59876091.cms

India's job confidence outlook highest in Asia Pacific market: Job Applicant Confidence Index
India's job confidence outlook ranked highest in the Asia Pacific market, with 84 per cent Indian professionals participants indicating that they foresee a good future economic scenario in the country.
A majority of Indian professionals (84 per cent) favourably viewed their job and economic situation in the next six months and assessed it as 'good to excellent', according to the Michael Page Job Applicant Confidence Index Q2 2017. 
The Index revealed that as compared to India's 84 per cent, it was 66 per cent among their Asia Pacific counterparts. 

The Michael Page Job Applicant Confidence Index Q2 2017, evaluated the responses of 681 senior-level employees in the country across organisations and industries. 
It was found that a significant share of Indian professionals surveyed, rated their overall workplace conditions as 'good to excellent', which included present job conditions (63 per cent), future job scenario (76 per cent) as well as current job opportunities within their area of expertise (51 per cent). 
The survey revealed that despite an increase in automation and the recent layoffs in the Indian markets, 73 per cent of the respondents were confident of securing a job within three months. 
Additionally, when asked about their outlook for their professional situation in the next 12 months, the participants were positive of acquiring opportunities in their current roles, including better skill development (82 per cent), scope of functions (78 per cent), career promotion (70 per cent). 

The skills enhancement (51 per cent), salary (40 per cent) and better work-life balance (34 per cent) continue to be the top three reasons why employees are likely to switch from their current job, the survey showed.
"Indian economy is poised for a robust growth with technological advancements put on the fast track with government initiatives such as 'Digital India'. These factors will create new positions and career opportunities in emerging sectors," Michael Page India managing director Nicolas Dumoulin said. 
http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...dence-index/articleshow/59875174.cms?from=mdr

*India's central bank cuts key lending rate to 6 percent*
India's central bank Wednesday cuts its key interest rate by a quarter of a percentage point on Wednesday, raising hopes of lower borrowing costs for households as inflation ebbs.

The announcement by the Reserve Bank of India reduced to 6 percent its repo rate, the interest rate the central bank charges on lending to commercial banks.

India's inflation rate declined to a record low of 1.54 percent in June, while the annual rate of growth in factory output fell to 1.7 percent in May from 8 percent in the same month a year earlier.

Most industrial groups had been pushing for an interest rate cut to help boost the economy by lowering the cost of borrowing.

Central bank Gov. Urjit Patel, who heads a six-member monetary policy committee, told journalists that the cut in borrowing rates was expected to invigorate investments and provide a push to the prime minister's key scheme to provide housing.

The decision followed the government's shock decision in November to withdraw from circulation the country's highest-value currency bill and a nationwide tax overhaul launched last month.

The central bank is working with the government to resolve stressed corporate borrowings and recapitalize state-owned banks, Patel said.
http://abcnews.go.com/Business/wireStory/indias-central-bank-cuts-key-lending-rate-percent-48983477

*Medicines in India likely to be costlier due to RCEP trade pact*
http://www.dnaindia.com/analysis/co...to-be-costlier-due-to-rcep-trade-pact-2520101
I believe if it doesn't help common people, its not worth it. We should look for mutual benefits where poor and common people's interest are taken into consideration positively.

*How India’s auto industry is racing to meet 2020 Bharat Stage VI deadline*
The year 2020 will mark an important chapter in India’s 67-year-old auto industry. That’s when *automakers will take a giant leap forward and switch to far stricter emission standards that are on par with those in the US, Japan and the European Union.
*
R.C. Bhargava, chairman of India’s largest car maker, Maruti Suzuki India Ltd, sees the shift as “natural evolution” for an industry that has come a long way since the pre-Liberalization era.

The move is aimed at curbing emission in a country that has the dubious distinction of being *home to half of the 20 most polluted cities in the world*, according to World Health Organization (WTO) report released in June 2016. For Indian automakers such as Mahindra and Mahindra Ltd and Tata Motors Ltd, the efforts and capabilities required to leapfrog to Bharat Stage VI—the Indian equivalent of Euro VI, is akin to climbing the Mount Everest. It’s set to change the very DNA of auto companies, making them *accountable for each unit of particulate matter and emission exhaled by automobiles*. For car buyers, it would mean driving cleaner vehicles with advanced technology, albeit at a higher price.

*What is Bharat Stage?*

These are auto emission norms based on the European emission standards adopted in 2000. Each stage places a certain limit on pollutants released, which is controlled by the type of fuel produced by oil companies and the up-gradations and modifications made by automakers in vehicles to control pollutants such as NOx (Nitrogen Oxide) and particulate matter (PM). India has been adopting and enforcing the emission standards in a phased manner. BS III norms, for instance, were enforced across the country in October 2010 after they were first implemented in 13 major cities in April 2010. India now follows BS IV norms which came into effect in the entire country from April this year.

*Why is BS VI inevitable?*

The implementation of advanced norms is a critical step as India, the world’s third largest emitter after China and the US, is a signatory to Conference of Parties (CoP) protocol on combating climate change. As part of the agreement, by 2030 India has to reduce its carbon footprint by 33-35% from the 2005 levels.




Click here for enlarge
*BS VI norms will address one of the inherent flaws in the European emission standards which permits diesel cars to emit more particulate matter and nitrogen oxide*, said Anumita Roy Chowdhury, executive director at the Center for Science and Environment (CSE), a New Delhi-based think tank.

In diesel cars, the jump to BS VI norms will result in reduction of nitrogen oxide emission by 68% and particulate matter, which has a damaging effect on air quality and human health, by 82%. Similarly, in heavy-duty vehicles like trucks, the shift to BS VI norms would result in reduction of nitrogen oxide emissions by 87% and particulate matter by 67%.

India bit the bullet on *advancing emission norms* last January—an idea that was first mooted in 2015 before the country signed the Paris Climate Change deal. Subsequently, on 6 January 2016, an inter-ministerial group meeting chaired by Union minister for road transport and highways Nitin Gadkari and attended by heavy industries minister Anant Geete, environment minister Prakash Javadekar (now education minister) and oil minister Dharmendra Pradhan, announced that *not only would India skip the intermediary step but also advance adoption by three years to 2020 from 2023. By skipping one stage India will catch up with European emission standards which are currently ahead by five years.*

Even as environmentalists welcomed the decision, it set alarm bells ringing in boardrooms at auto companies and sent their product engineering teams into a huddle. *Auto firms, parts makers and oil refiners are estimated to spend between Rs70,000 crore and Rs90,000 crore to comply with BS VI standards.*

Given the high volumes and their presence in myriad segments of the automobile market, the leap to stage VI is giving executives at home-grown auto firms like Tata Motors and Mahindra and Mahindra sleepless nights. Unlike the local arms of the global automakers that have parent companies to fall back on, *Indian companies will have to develop solutions ground up with the help of global firms specializing in emission control technologies.*

*The implementation of advanced norms is a critical step as India, the world’s third largest emitter after China and the US, is a signatory to Conference of Parties protocol on combating climate change*
“It’s a massive work. *This change took Europe nine years, we have to do it in three years*,” said Timothy Leverton, chief technology officer at Tata Motors Ltd.

Rajan Wadhera, president automotive sector at Mahindra and Mahindra Ltd, echoed similar sentiments. “In my last 50 years, I have not seen this kind of challenge. It’s far more difficult than most of the technical transformation that I have seen in my career,” he said. But, he added, Mahindra is bracing for the challenge to ensure all its vehicles are compliant.

For Shekar Viswanathan, vice chairman, Toyota Kirloskar Motor Pvt. Ltd, upgrading to new emission standards is not a challenge. All the company needs to do is to recalibrate its Euro VI models already selling in other markets, as per the Indian driving cycle. “I think it’s a bigger challenge for companies that have a bigger footprint in India.”

Car market leader Maruti Suzuki India Ltd has around half a dozen passenger vehicle platforms, 16 models and around 150 variants. C.V. Raman, executive director, engineering, at Maruti Suzuki India, declined to comment for the story.

An email sent to Volkswagen Passenger Cars India Pvt. Ltd remained unanswered.

In an email response, a spokesperson at Hyundai Motor India Ltd said Hyundai as a global company has the technology available and is continuously introducing the same in India and meeting all the requirements. The automaker is geared up towards leading the introduction of BS VI, he said.

*Paradigm shift in technology*

CSE’s Roychowdhury said the transition to BS VI will bring a “paradigm shift in vehicle technology, particularly, for diesel vehicles,” as it will fundamentally alter the way emission is monitored even as it marks several firsts for the industry.

Here is how: It will require manufacturers, for the first time in India, to maintain service check data even for in-use vehicles and the way they are performing in actual road conditions. Today, the only mechanism we have to check emission from in-use on-road vehicles is a PUC (pollution under check) certificate, which Roychowdhury alludes to as “sham,” owing to its inability to check pollution effectively.

Also, for the first time, India will introduce real driving emission (RDE) standards that will be gauged through an on-board monitoring while the vehicle is being driven. It will monitor real-world emission from the vehicle and ensure that the sophisticated emission control systems fitted in the BS VI vehicles work at optimum efficiency through the life of the vehicle. With innumerable cases of in-road Euro-VI compliant vehicles emitting more than the permissible limit globally, RDE standards will be very helpful in monitoring emission effectively.




Click here for enlarge
In September 2015, US regulator Environmental Protection Agency (EPA) found that many Volkswagen cars being sold in America had a “defeat device” —or software—in diesel engines that could detect when they were being tested and could change performance to improve results. This allowed the engines to emit nitrogen oxide pollutants up to 40 times above what is permitted in the US. Volkswagen admitted it was guilty of manipulating test results and recalled from all across the world 11 million diesel cars fitted with software which helped in the manipulation.

The RDE in India is being derived from the European emission regulations, said Rashmi Urdhwareshe, director at the Pune-based Automotive Research Association of India, the automotive R&D, testing and certification agency. However, the RDE cycle in India is completely different.

“It’s still under discussion in what ways is it different,” she said, adding that data collection for it is underway.

With the help of the data, the government and the test agencies will be able to firm up an agreeable test cycle for RDE in India. The exercise is expected to be completed in a year’s time. Automakers will develop and calibrate the BS VI vehicles for RDE accordingly.

The emission standards will also mark a shift in the manner in which PM is regulated. Presently, it’s regulated based on mass of PM that comes out per kilometer of distance travelled. To regulate the very fine particles that come out of a vehicle, which are extremely harmful, India will switch to number standards for PM—regulating the number of units coming out.

*Fuel concerns*

Oil marketing companies (OMCs) have an equally important role to play in the big shift as they need to ensure the availability of the requisite grade of fuel well ahead of the deadline. Early introduction of technology would require support from the oil companies for the BS VI fuel availability not only in a select few cities, but across the country, said Maruti’s Bhargava. “Unlike BS III and BS IV that can make do with the inferior grade of fuel, BS VI vehicles simply cannot run on such fuel.”

Officials at OMCs said they are geared up for this.

A director of refineries at one of the oil marketing companies, who declined to be identified, said oil refinery firms including Reliance Industries, Bharat Oman Refineries Ltd (a joint venture company of Bharat Petroleum Corp. Ltd and Oman Oil SAOC, Sultanate of Oman) will be BS VI compliant. “Some of the other refiners will also be partially BS VI compliant and will be able to give quantities for testing in special batches,” he said.

*In my last 50 years, I have not seen this kind of challenge. It’s far more difficult than most of the technical transformation that I have seen in my career*- Rajan Wadhera, president automotive sector at Mahindra and Mahindra
Automakers are also seeking clarity from the government on whether the 1 April 2020 deadline, is applicable only for manufacturing or both manufacturing and registration of BS VI vehicles.

If it’s the latter, to ensure vehicles are available for registration from 1 April, auto companies will have to start manufacturing BS VI vehicles from the beginning of 2019, said Vishnu Mathur, director general at Society of Indian Automobile Manufacturers (Siam). “There has to be enough clarity on the date of manufacturing and registration,” said Mathur.

Also, if the deadline is applicable for both, oil companies will have to also ensure fuel availability well in advance. The stock has to be ready before 1 April. “If it becomes registration, we have accepted a highly ambiguous target,” Mathur added.

Toyota’s Viswanathan agreed: “At the end of the day, we don’t want a relaxation. We want it only when it’s suddenly sprung on us.” If the timelines are well defined, adhered to not only by the auto firms but OMCs also, the transition will be smooth, he said.

The emission leap is an opportunity for Indian companies and those like Maruti with high volumes, to create an ecosystem for advance emission technology, said Rajeev Pratap Singh, auto sector head at Deloitte Consulting. “With automakers already exporting Euro VI vehicles to so many countries, technical know-how is not a challenge.”

It’s just that they will now have to develop the requisite technologies and capabilities locally as against importing them as the scale is much bigger now, said Singh. India’s car market is expected to reach 4.8 million by 2020, he said.

_Come April 2020, India’s automobile market will change in more ways than one, as the industry leapfrogs to the strictest emission norms—Bharat Stage VI—from the current BS IV. In a three-part series,_ Mint _analyses the impact of the transition on the environment, automakers and their supply chains, and car and two-wheeler buyers_.
http://www.livemint.com/Industry/Jm...ustry-is-racing-to-meet-2020-Bharat-Stag.html

India on track to meet 3.2% fiscal deficit target: UBS
The Indian government is on track to achieving the fiscal deficit target of 3.2 per cent of GDP in the current fiscal year, says an UBS report. 
The global financial services major said however that balance sheets of states remain "stretched". 

The central government's fiscal deficit has already reached 81 per cent of the full-year target in the first quarter (April to June) of 2017-18. 
"Accordingly, the cumulative fiscal deficit reached 2.6 per cent of GDP FYTD. That said, we believe the central government will be able to achieve the fiscal target of 3.2 per cent of GDP in FY18," UBS said in a research note.
The Centre's fiscal deficit narrowed from a peak of 6.5 per cent of GDP in 2009-10 (after the global financial meltdown) to 3.5 per cent of GDP in 2016-17 and is estimated to fall further to 3.2 per cent of GDP in 2017-18. 

However, the states' fiscal position remains stretched, with the fiscal deficit rising from a low of 1.9 per cent of GDP in 2011-12 to 3 per cent of GDP (including UDAY, a scheme to turn around state electricity boards) in 2016-17.
The report noted that while the pursuit of structural reforms, including a goods and services tax, bodes well for India's sovereign rating (currently at the lowest investment grade), the risk of a worsening consolidated (centre and state combined) fiscal position may act as a deterrent. 
UBS said fiscal slippage due to an increase in populist spending by the government (including farm loan waivers announced by a few states) in the run up to the 2019 general elections remains a key risk for the government's fiscal deficit position. 
"We believe the government's stretched combined fiscal deficit could crowd out investment both public and private, which tends to have a durable impact on overall growth vs. consumption and poses upside risks to inflation," it added. 
http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...-target-ubs/articleshow/59879028.cms?from=mdr

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Skull and Bones

Rupee is at 2 year high. 

http://www.moneycontrol.com/news/bu...bi-cuts-repo-rate-by-25-bps-to-6-2343477.html


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Railways
10-July, 2017 18:19 IST
Indian Railways Organization for Alternate Fuel (IROAF) sets gold standards by winning Golden Peacock Award for Eco Innovation for the year 2017 for introducing eco friendly and cost saving Dual Fuel 1400 HP Diesel engines on DEMU trains. 




Indian Railways achieves a major landmark in the field of Eco friendly fuel technologies at Indian Railways Organization for Alternate Fuel (IROAF) which has been awarded the coveted National level “Golden Peacock Award for the Year 2017 for Eco-Innovation” for substitution of fossil fuels (Diesel) by environment friendly CNG in DEMU passenger train services. Use of CNG in Train Sets for passenger transportation has been done for the first time in the world. The CNG based dual fuel 1400 HP engine used in DEMU trains developed by IROAF has successfully substituted diesel fuel with CNG upto 20%. This innovation will reduce emissions considerably by bringing down NOx by 16%, CO2 by 6% and Particulate Matter by 18% besides achieving economy in fuel cost by 8%. So far, 19 Engines of DEMUs have been successfully converted into CNG based dual fuel engines with this technology.


Minister of Railways Shri Suresh Prabhakar Prabhu has congratulated the members of IROAF over this achievement. He said that the clean fuels are the need of an hour. Indian Railways should strive hard to cut down emission levels.


*Golden Peacock Awards*, instituted by the *Institute Of Directors (IOD)*, India in 1991, are now regarded as a benchmark of Corporate Excellence worldwide. Golden Peacock awards have become a hallmark of excellence, both locally & globally. Based on internationally recognised criteria, the credibility of these awards lies in the transparency depth & impartiality of the assessment process.


Present technology of 20% substitution of diesel by CNG, has potential to save upto Rs. 1360 crores annually if implemented over entire fleet of Diesel Locomotives of Indian Railways. An improved technology of 40% substitution is at present being developed by IROAF. This will enhance the potential of saving of fuel cost of IR to about Rs. 3400 crore per annum. The environmental benefits will also double with this improved approach, if successful.

IROAF is a unique organization in the Government space which was established by Ministry of Railways to explore new environment friendly fuels/ renewable energy and eco- friendly technologies like substitution of diesel with CNG/LNG in train sets, replacing acetylene/LPG by CNG/LNG for metal cutting in Railway Workshops, proliferating and promoting use of Bio-Diesel in Railway Locomotives, roof top solar generation systems in Railway Workshops, use of solar energy on roof top of passenger and freight trains, setting up of waste to energy plants for converting Bio-Waste into Bio gas/electrical energy, Hydrogen based fuel cell technologies, Geo-Thermal Technologies and converting waste/bio mass to fuel. The organization is a premier single window agency of Indian Railways to work as a knowledge base and explore and prove out new fuels and technologies for Indian Railways with a view to being down Indian Railways fuel bill and at the same time achieve a shift towards greener fuels / renewable energy sources for a sustainable future.


----------



## gslv mk3

Guynextdoor2 said:


> this is fully indian made? Including the power train?



Yes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Railways
14-July, 2017 16:33 IST
*Minister of Railways Shri Suresh Prabhakar Prabhu inducts First DEMU Train with Solar powered Coaches into service of the Nation *

Minister of Railways Shri Suresh Prabhakar Prabhu today (14 July 2017) dedicated to the nation the first 1600 HP DEMU train with Solar Powered Coaches with a unique facility of Battery Bank here today. The entire electrical need of the coaches for Lighting, Fans and Information Display System will be met from the Solar Energy produced from the solar panels fitted in the roofs of coaches. While this train has been manufactured by the Coach Factory of Indian Railways namely Integral Coach Factory (ICF), Chennai, its Solar panels and Solar systems have been developed and fitted by Indian Railways Organisation of Alternative Fuel (IROAF) Delhi. This first rake has been commissioned and based at Shakurbasti DEMU shed in Delhi of Northern Railway. Twenty-four more coaches will be fitted with this system within the next 6 months. The first rake will be put in the commercial service over the suburban railway system of Delhi division of Northern Railway. 

On this occasion, Member Rolling Stock, Railway Board Shri Ravindra Gupta, General Manager Northern Railway Shri R.K Kulshreshtha, CAO of IROAF Shri Ravinder Gupta, CME Northern Railway Shri Arun Arora, CME IROAF Shri G.K Gupta, DRM Delhi Shri R.N Singh were among those present.

Speaking on the occasion, Minister of Railways Shri Suresh Prabhakar Prabhu said that “Indian Railways has taken a path breaking leap towards making Indian Railways’ trains greener and more environment friendly. Hon’ble Prime Minister Shri Narendra Modi has also been emphasising on use of green energy and Environment friendly measures. Indian Railways is committed for environment conservation & use of cleaner fuels. Indian Railways is trying to increase use of non-conventional sources of energy. More solar powered trains may be inducted in future.” Indian Railways has already made a target of 1000 MW Solar Plants in next five-years. Indian Railways is also taking several others environment friendly measures like Tea Plantation, Bio-toilet, Water-Recycling, Waste Disposal, using Bio-fuel CNG and LNG, Wind Energy etc. 

Normally, DEMU trains provide power for its passenger comfort systems – lights and fans - from a diesel driven generator fitted on its Driving Power Car (DPC). IROAF has developed this system with a smart MPPT inverter which optimises power generation on a moving train to cater to full load even during the night. The unique feature of Battery Bank through storage battery ensures sufficient electricity when the sunlight is not available. The system helps in reducing Diesel consumption of the DPC and hence reduces carbon signature of these commuter trains by reducing CO2 generation by 9 Tonnes per coach per year.

A solar power DEMU train with six trailer coaches will save about 21,000 Litres of Diesel and thereby bring cost saving of Rs.12 Lac every year. Savings for a 10 coach rake with 8 trailer coaches will increase proportionately. These benefits will continue for entire 25 years life time of the rake. This will help in making DEMU commuter services better, more economical and environment friendly. 

Solar hotel load (Lighting and Fan) system fitted on each coach is of 4.5 KWp capacity consisting of 16 Solar Panels of 300Wp each. This is adequate to power the fans and lights of the coach. The system is capable of developing up to 20 kWh per day (average) throughout the year. Surplus power generated during peak hours is stored in a 120 AH battery system. The system uses a data acquisition system and interfaces with existing hotel load power system of DEMU train. It will help in generating useful data for research for adapting the system for future rollout on all trains of IR. The system costs about Rs. 9 lakhs per coach at prototype stage. 

Northern Railway launched the first DEMU service on Indian Railways in 1994. Today, NR has 3 DEMU sheds having highest DEMU holding on Indian Railways. Shakurbasti DEMU shed of Northern Railway has been a pioneer in the field of green powered DEMUs - CNG & Solar powered. The very first CNG fitted DEMUs were run by Shakurbasti. Now the first Solar panel powered DEMU train will also be maintained and operated by DEMU shed, Shakurbasti of Northern Railway. This pioneering effort makes a transition towards clean energy and reduction in the carbon emission.

****


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Steel
14-July, 2017 16:37 IST
*RINL Signs MoU with CCI for setting up Cement Plant *

Rashtriya Ispat Nigam Limited, the corporate entity of Visakhapatnam Steel Plant and Cement Corporation of India (CCI), a PSU under Ministry of Heavy Industries and Public Enterprises signed a Memorandum of Understanding in Vishakhapatnam today to set up *2 mtpa* Fly Ash and Blast Furnace Slag based Cement Plant in a Joint Venture in two phases of one million tonne capacity each. RINL generates a large quantity of BF slag and fly ash, prime raw material for the Cement Plant. 

Sri Manoj Misra, Chairman cum Managing Director representing CCI and Sri P.C. Mohapatra, Director (Projects) representing RINL signed the MoU in the presence of Sri P Madhusudan CMD,RINL. 

The JV Project cost is approximately Rs.150 Cr. RINL is offering around 35 acres of land for the proposed plant in its premises. The project is proposed to be completed in 15 months from the date of placement of order. 

Speaking on the occasion, Sri P Madhusudan, CMD,RINL expressed confidence that CCI would set up the plant with state of the art technology in a pollution free environment, with professional way and in a time bound manner. He observed that CCI should show commitment with their expertise to translate the dream into reality and RINL would extend necessary support to realize the goal in this regard, he added. 

Sri Manoj Misra, CMD said that CCI is one of the lowest cost producer of cement in the country and joining hands with RINL will be a win-win situation for both the Companies and help both the PSUs to offer more integrated product solutions to their customers. 

Sri D.N.Rao, Director (Operations), Sri P Raychaudhury, Director (Commercial), Sri Kishore Chandra Das, Director (Personnel) and Sri V V Venugopala Rao, Director (Finance) from RINL and Sri B.V.N. Prasad, Director (HR) and Sri S. Sakthimani, Director (Finance) from CCI were also present. 

Executive Directors and General Managers from RINL were present on the occasion. 

The location of the proposed plant shall result in immense logistical cost benefits due to availability of BF slag and Fly ash. The nearby port shall also provide avenues for export of Cement as well as import of Clinker, if required. Plant and machinery available with CCI are expected to bring down the project cost. The cost data as indicated by CCI apparently makes CCI one of the lowest cost manufacturers of Clinker in India.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Railways
19-July, 2017 15:48 IST
*Promotion of Clean Fuel in Railways *

Railways are taking the following several steps to promote use of clean fuels and reduce carbon emissions:


I. Use of B5 (5% Bio-Diesel) blends of bio diesel in the diesel locomotives.

II. Development of Common Rail electronic Direct Injection (CReDI) system.

III. Use of Compressed Natural Gas (CNG) based dual fuel system on DEMU trains to achieve 20% substitution of Diesel with gas.

IV. Development of Miller cycle based turbochargers for Diesel Locomotives.

V. Development of Variable Turbine Geometry (VTG) Turbochargers for Diesel Locomotives.

VI. Development of High Effectiveness large after cooler for Diesel Locomotives.

VII. Development of CNG based dual fuel system with 40% substitution of diesel for high economy and environmental benefit.

VIII. Process to establish two bio diesel manufacturing plants with 30 Ton Per Day (TPD) capacity owned by Railways. 

IX. Started Exploring for use of Methanol on Railways locomotives.

X. Promote use of LNG/CNG as environment friendly industrial gas in place of Liquid Petroleum Gas (LPG) and Acetylene in Railway workshops.

XI. Promote and install roof top based solar power generation system in railways workshops and production units.

XII. Solar panel based hotel load system for powering light and fans on 250 trailer coaches of Diesel Electric Multiple unit (DEMU) trains.

This Press Release is based on the information given by the Minister of State for Railways Shri Rajen Gohain in a written reply to a question in Lok Sabha on 19.07.2017 (Wednesday).

****


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Railways21-July, 2017 16:06 IST
Railway Zones and Divisions in The Country 

At present there are 17 Railway Zones and 68 Divisions in the country. The details are given below:

*S.NO.
RAILWAY ZONES
Headquarter*
*DIVISIONS*



1.
Central Railway
Mumbai
Mumbai (CST), Bhusawal, Nagpur, Solapur, Pune.

2.
Eastern Railway
Kolkata
Asansol, Howrah, Malda, Sealdah.

3.
East Central Railway
Hajipur
Danapur,Dhanbad,Mughalsarai, Samastipur,Sonpur.

4.
East Coast Railway
Bhubaneswar
Khurda Road, Sambalpur, Waltair.

5.
Northern Railway
New Delhi
Ambala, Delhi, Lucknow, Moradabad, Ferozpur.

6.
North Central Railway
Allahabad
Allahabad, Agra, Jhansi.

7.
North Eastern Railway
Gorakhpur
Lucknow,Izzatnager,Varanasi.

8.
Northeast Frontier Railway
Guwahati
Katihar, Alipurduar, Rangiya, Lumding, Tinsukia.

9.
North Western Railway
Jaipur
Ajmer, Bikaner, Jaipur, Jodhpur.

10.
Southern Railway
Chennai
Chennai, Madurai, Palghat, Trichy, Trivandrum, Salem.

11.
South Central Railway
Secunderabad
Guntakal, Guntur, Hyderabad, Nanded,Secunderabad,Vijayawada.

12.
South Eastern Railway
Kolkata
Adra,Chakradharpur, Kharagpur, Ranchi.

13.
South East Central Railway
Bilaspur
Bilaspur, Nagpur, Raipur

14.
South Western Railway
Hubli
Bangalore, Hubli, Mysore

15.
Western Railway
Mumbai
Mumbai(Central),Vadodara, Ratlam,Ahmedabad,Rajkot, Bhavnagar.

16.
West Central Railway
Jabalpur
Bhopal, Jabalpur, Kota.

17.
Metro Railway 
Kolkata
Not applicable.


Zonal and Divisional boundaries are decided by operational/administrative requirements and not on considerations of State boundaries and as such there are some States which have railway lines under jurisdictional control of more than one Zonal Railway/Division. 


This Press Release is based on the information given by the Minister of State for Railways Shri Rajen Gohain in a written reply to a question in Rajya Sabha on 21.07.2017 (Friday).

****


Ministry of Railways
21-July, 2017 16:05 IST
*Dedicated Freight Corridors *

Ministry of Railways have sanctioned implementation of Dedicated Freight Corridors (DFCs), namely, Western DFC (1504 km) and Eastern DFC (1856 km).

The commissioning of Western and Eastern DFCs (excluding few sections) is targeted in phases by 2019/2020.
Western DFC covers Dadri-Rewari-Phulera-Ajmer-Marwar- Palanpur - Ahmedabad –Vadodara - Surat- Valsad-Vasai Road and Jawaharlal Nehru Port Trust (JNPT), Mumbai through the States of Haryana, Uttar Pradesh, Rajasthan, Gujarat and Maharashtra. Eastern DFC covers Ludhiana-Ambala-Saharanpur-Meerut-Khurja-Kanpur-Allahabad-Mughalsarai-Sonnagar through the States of Punjab, Haryana, Uttar Pradesh and Bihar.

The revised Cost Estimate of the Western DFC and Eastern DFC (excluding construction cost of Sonnagar-Dankuni to be implemented through Public Private Partnership) is ` 81,459 crore( Western DFC - ` 51,101 crore & Eastern DFC - ` 30,358 crore).

The funding of the project is through World Bank loan ( US $ 2.725 billion) for the Eastern DFC , and Japan International Cooperation Agency (JICA) loan ( ` 38,722 crore) for the Western DFC and the rest from Gross Budgetary Support (GBS).

This Press Release is based on the information given by the Minister of State for Railways Shri Rajen Gohain in a written reply to a question in Rajya Sabha on 21.07.2017 (Friday).

****

Ministry of Railways
21-July, 2017 16:05 IST
*Increasing the Speed of Trains *

While appraising the two projects at estimated cost of 18,163 crore for Raising of speed to 160/200 kilometer per hour on existing corridors of Delhi-Mumbai (including Vadodara-Ahmedabad) and Delhi-Howrah(including Kanpur-Lucknow), in June 2017, NITI Aayog has supported the proposal. The project details are as under:- 

(i) New Delhi-Mumbai Route (including Vadodara-Ahmedabad) covering 1483 Route km at an estimated cost of 11,189 crore. 

(ii) New Delhi-Howrah route (including Kanpur-Lucknow) covering 1525 Route kms at an estimated cost of 6974 crore. 

Signalling system and safety improvement measures on the entire route of Delhi-Mumbai and Delhi-Howrah include inter-alia provision of clamp type point Machines in the facing direction of train movement, elimination of level crossing gates, Interlocking and track circuit changes in connection with closure of Level crossing gates, end to end fencing, Train Protection and Warning System (TPWS) and Mobile Train Radio Communication system (MTRC). 

This Press Release is based on the information given by the Minister of State for Railways Shri Rajen Gohain in a written reply to a question in Rajya Sabha on 21.07.2017 (Friday). 

********

Ministry of Railways
21-July, 2017 16:04 IST
*Modernization of Railway Network *

Ministry of Railways have planned an investment of ₹ 8.56 lakh crore over five years ( 2015-2019) as indicated in the Rail Budget 2015-2016. Under the investment plan, major areas of priority include Network Decongestion/ Expansion, Safety related works, rolling stock procurement, station development works, modernization, speed raising , signalling, traffic facility works, information technology and customer service improvement etc.

A Fund, namely, ‘Rashtriya Rail Sanraksha Kosh (RRSK)’ has been introduced in 2017-2018 for financing critical safety related works. The Fund has been created with a corpus of ` 1 lakh crore over a period of five years.

This Press Release is based on the information given by the Minister of State for Railways Shri Rajen Gohain in a written reply to a question in Rajya Sabha on 21.07.2017 (Friday).

****

Ministry of Railways
21-July, 2017 16:03 IST
*Utilisation of Vacant Railway Land *

The vacant land is leased/licensed for generation of non-tariff revenue for development of ancillary logistic support/infrastructure required for Railways operational needs such as bulk oil installations & oil depots, steel yards, concrete sleeper plants, coal dumps, connectivity to private sidings commercial plots, vending stalls, etc. The vacant land, which is not required by Railways for its immediate operational needs, is also utilized in the interim period for commercial development through Rail Land Development Authority (RLDA), wherever feasible, in order to mobilize additional financial resources. 

Railways has also planned to utilize vacant Railway land where commercial development is not feasible for Railways’ captive energy sources, such as solar/wind energy. 

Commercial development of Railway land is undertaken through open competitive bidding. Any one fulfilling the eligibility criteria and other terms & conditions as stipulated in bid document can participate. However, for production of (solar/wind) energy, “Railway Energy Management Corporation Limited” (REMCL), a Railways’ owned corporate, has been involved. 

This Press Release is based on the information given by the Minister of State for Railways Shri Rajen Gohain in a written reply to a question in Rajya Sabha on 21.07.2017 (Friday). 

********

Ministry of Railways
21-July, 2017 16:03 IST
*Option of Alternate Choice to Waitlisted Ticket Holders *

With a view to providing confirmed accommodation to waitlisted passengers and also to ensure optimal utilisation of available accommodation, a scheme known as “Alternate Train Accommodation” (ATAS) known as “VIKALP” was introduced as a pilot project in November, 2015. This scheme has been expanded to cover all type of train on all sectors from 01.04.2017. To avail this facility the passenger has to give an option at the time of booking of ticket. Passengers with waiting list status at the time of preparation of reservation charts are shifted to opted alternate trains, subject to availability of vacant accommodation.

With a view to assessing the demand pattern, waiting list of trains is monitored on regular basis and to cater to additional rush during peak periods, special trains are run and load of existing trains are augmented subject to operational feasibility. This scheme will supplement the existing procedure and ensure passenger satisfaction.

The overall utilisation (end to end) of reserved accommodation on Indian Railways during the financial year 2016-17 was more than 100%.

This Press Release is based on the information given by the Minister of State for Railways Shri Rajen Gohain in a written reply to a question in Rajya Sabha on 21.07.2017 (Friday).

****

Ministry of Railways
21-July, 2017 12:43 IST
*Minister of Railways Shri Suresh Prabhakar Prabhu Inaugurates Round Table Conference Ensuring Cyber Security on Indian Railways *

Minister of Railways Shri Suresh Prabhakar Prabhu inaugurated Round Table Conference on “Ensuring Cyber Security on Indian Railways”. Chairman, Railway Board, Shri A. K. Mital and other Railway Board Members and senior officials were also present on the occasion.


Speaking on the occasion, Minister of Railways Shri Suresh Prabhakar Prabhu said that Indian Railways is striding ahead on its mission of transformation. A lot of upgradation, modernisation & maintenance of Railways has been taken up in last three years & these processes involve use of technologies. Indian Railways has recently launched Rail Cloud Server, Rail Saarthi App, work for developing E.R.P. is also underway. With the exhaustive use of technologies, there are high chances of vulnerability. Indian Railways keeps conducting audits to ensure safety checks. Cyber Security is one of the top priorities. Therefore, idea of this roundtable is to bring all stakeholders on one platform to ensure that these discussions becomes effective results for cyber security.


During the discussions, ideas were exchanged on Cyber threats, Security incidents and Advanced solutions. The discussions helped in understanding the issues involved and create better awareness among all stakeholders. It also helped to provide effective solutions to deal with the Cyber Security threats to IT Systems on Indian Railways.

* Computerisation on Indian Railways started about 3 decades ago and major activities like Ticketing, Freight operations, Train operations and Asset management now rely heavily on IT Systems. Cyber Security on Indian Railway has now been identified as the focus area. Auditing of IT Systems by Standardisation Testing and Quality Certification (STQC) and close coordination with CERT-In are some of the steps taken by Indian railways.*
Cyber Security measures must be implemented as per acceptable standards in the IT industry. This would entail creating best practices for protection of key infrastructure from cyber attacks, an emergency response system to cyber-attacks to reduce the application’s vulnerability to such threats, formulation of the policy / mechanism for ensuring adequate measures in the main areas of the Mission Critical IT application’s security, such as Access control, Confidentiality – denial of access to unauthorized person, pen / flash drives etc., Data loss / theft, Integrity – protection against unauthorized changes, Authentication – establishing the identity of actual user among other things.

In an increasingly digitized mode of working, there are many such applications that are accessed through personal devices like the mobile phone. Security features of such applications need to be strengthened. Apart from this,

readiness to defend critical digital assets of Indian Railway and preparedness to counter breach by designing the applications so robust so as to assess and strengthen the ability to detect, react to, and contain advanced attacks with speed, efficiency, and scale. With this preparedness, IT applications across Indian Railways can be confidently utilized to quickly catch attackers and prevent breaches from turning into catastrophes.

Although, IT applications of Indian Railway have been developed with adequate security features based on these standard principles the recent global cyber attacks in may 2017 show that we can never be complacent .The “WannaCry” ransomware attack affected more than 200,000 organizations in 150 countries. A report by _CBS News _said that the estimated losses due to the ransomware attack were around $4 billion.



******


----------



## IndoCarib

*Rupee Was Expected To Fall To 70/Dollar, But Why The Opposite Happened*

1) The rupee's rise comes in the backdrop of a surge in overseas inflows into the domestic stock and bond markets. Indian capital markets have attracted inflows of around $30 billion so far this year.


2) Low inflation, improving domestic economy, higher real rates and record foreign-exchange reserves have played a part in the rupee's strong showing.

3) Boosted by the inflows, the domestic stock markets have hit multiple highs this year. The Nifty is also one of the best performing markets in Asia rising over 20 per cent so far this year.

http://www.ndtv.com/business/rupee-...posite-happened-1733442?pfrom=home-topstories

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anant_s

*GE reveals Indian Railways Evolution locomotive livery*






INDIA: The livery of the Evolution Series diesel locomotives which GE Transportation is building for Indian Railways was unveiled on August 3 when the first painted locomotive was rolled out of the Erie plant’s paint shop. The ES43ACmi required 190 litres of paint, with the red chosen to represent energy and yellow to represent freshness.

‘It is great to see Indian Railways’ first locomotive emblazoned in the railroad’s ornate paint scheme,’ said Nalin Jain, President & CEO of Asia Pacific at GE Transportation, adding the locomotives would ‘instill a sense of pride in Indians nationwide’.

In November 2015 GE Transportation and the Ministry of Railways signed a US$2·6bn joint venture agreement for the supply of 700 Type ES43ACmi twin-cab locomotives of 4 500 hp, to be designated ;Class WDG4G by Indian Railways, and 300 ES57ACi single-cab locomotives of 6 000 hp.

The first 100 of the 1 676 mm gauge freight locomotives are to be exported from the USA complete or in kit form, while the government’s Make in India programme requires the rest to be produced with mainly domestic components at a factory which GE is building at Marhowra in Bihar.

GE Transportation is preparing to ship the first locomotive from the USA in a few weeks. Production of the ES57ACi locomotives is scheduled to begin later this year.

‘This new ES43ACmi locomotive is ideal for Indian Railways’ modernisation efforts’, said Yuvbir Singh, Vice-President of Global Locomotive Operations at GE Transportation. ‘It will provide greatly improved fuel efficiency and emissions compared to Indian Railways’ existing non-Evolution Series fleet.’

http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/traction-rolling-stock/single-view/view/ge-reveals-indian-railways-evolution-locomotive-livery.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

https://swarajyamag.com/economy/what-demo-and-gst-would-lead-to-in-2019

*What DeMo And GST Would Lead To In 2019*

*SNAPSHOT

The combined effect of demonetisation and GST would slow growth in the short run. But by FY 2019, it will give the government a fiscal flexibility that no other Indian government would have seen.*

The Indian economy is heading towards a unique trajectory — bitter over the next two-quarters till end-2017, sweet beyond that — that will capture the following.

_One_, the growth of gross domestic product (GDP) will decrease in the short term and makeup in the medium to long term.

_Two_, the growth of tax collections, both direct and indirect, will increase in the short term and consolidate itself to a new normal in the medium and long term.

_Three_, as a result of the above, the tax-GDP ratio will jump in the short term and show a consistent but slower rise beyond that.

_Four_, by FY 2019 — around the time India will go for general elections — the government will be acting from a position of a full treasury.

_Five_, that growing treasury will give the government a fiscal flexibility that no other government would have seen.

These are consequences of two disruptive policy actions — demonetisation and the introduction of the goods and services tax (GST) — both of which lead the economy in the same direction.

Because it works only in the aggregate and not through anecdotes though the latter add up to and comprise the former, any macro economic policy disruption of any significance needs to be seen as an arrow of execution being unleashed from a bow of objectives. The arrow or policy sits on a string that is pulled back, aimed and loosed towards a target for its manifestation. The bow in a modern economy is to target, through the use of sophisticated tools — logic, global benchmarking and experiences, cost-benefits, and politics — and deliver large-scale economic goals, individually or severally.

In this process, from objectives to execution, governments are ready to accept short-term losses for a bigger and grander long-term objective. Both demonetisation and the GST are part of this bow and arrow narrative.

Enough has been written about the adverse impact of demonetisation introduced on 8 November 2016. The scintillating short-term evidence of which was the 130 basis point fall in India’s GDP growth to 6.1 per cent for the January to March 2017 quarter (the first full quarter after demonetisation and enough to assess its impact economically) from 7.4 per cent in the previous October to December 2016 quarter, and 7.6 per cent in the same quarter of the previous year.

Although a quarter is no indicator of rankings, within the confines of statistics, the quarter also saw India relinquish its position of being the world’s fastest-growing large economy to China, which grew by 6.9 per cent in the same period.

That the government is serious about the demonetisation policy as well as its outcome is beyond doubt.

Six months later, while aggregate numbers are still not out, and the old Rs 500 and Rs 1,000 notes returned to the banking sector still being counted by the Reserve Bank of India (RBI) — creating more negative speculation than mere numbers — there are several anecdotal cases are being reported, followed, prosecuted and arrested, and the modus operandi of tax evaders being analysed.

According to an analysis by the Income Tax Department, of the 1.8 million persons identified for verification, taxpayers provided 1.3 million accounts involving cash deposits of Rs 2.89 lakh crore. Search actions were conducted on 900 groups in which undisclosed income of Rs 16,398 crore was admitted, while survey actions were conducted in 8,239 cases in which undisclosed income of Rs 6,746 crore was detected.

More than 400 cases were referred to the Enforcement Directorate (ED) that arrested 18 evaders and the Central Bureau of Investigation (CBI), which arrested 38 evaders.

Further, since demonetisation, we have seen the number of taxpayers rise by 9.1 million, according to Finance Minister Arun Jaitley.

This is a great start, the trend of which we expect to continue over the next few quarters.

The policy of converting demonetisation into a tool for increasing taxpayers is working, and the moral messaging embedded in the policy — cash is risk — is getting through to evaders. “One message has gone out clearly as per the steps taken by CBDT post demonetisation,” Jaitley said. “It is no longer safe to deal with excessive cash and tax evaded money. It is absolutely clear that those who have been indulging in all these are no longer safe.”

There is a method working behind this: technology and big data, using which evaders have been identified.

In the second phase of the government’s Operation Clean Money, more than 60,000 persons, including 1,300 high risk persons, have been identified for investigation into claims of excessive cash sales during the demonetisation period, while more than 6,000 transactions of high value property purchase and 6,600 cases of outward remittances shall be subjected to detailed investigations, Central Board of Direct Taxes chairman Sushil Chandra said: “If you are doing something wrong, there is not only one department, other departments will also take action simultaneously.

Fear should be in the mind of the assessee if they are doing something wrong. There should be no fear in the mind of honest taxpayer.”

If technology and data analytics has delivered results, both financial and moral, around demonetisation and direct taxes, the GST goes one step ahead on the GST and indirect taxes front.

Here, the linkages of databases, big and small, through technology that is wired into the Goods and Services Tax Network (GSTN) is embedded into the very conceptualisation, construction and execution of the policy.

The entire system is electronic. Incentives have been created to ensure compliance — one entity cannot get tax credits if the previous entity does not pass it.

Although the hard and almost unrelenting compliance could be harsh on the technologically-challenged, the Indian entrepreneur is smart enough to learn.

Other issues like electricity or broadband availability are being addressed through GST Suvidha Providers. It is a clean system, the benefits of which will show up in the last quarter of FY 2018.

Those who said the GST system would collapse under the weight of transactions as it comes to life on 1 July have been proved wrong beyond doubt. The GST takes India to a more efficient, cleaner and less stressful tax system. But as has been expressed here earlier, the next two-quarters, from July to December 2017, the transition to GST will extract a price.

And that price will be in the form of a slower GDP growth. This will be the policy bow being pulled.

The arrow unleashed, the stability of the GST system will come in the January to March 2018 quarter, after which the uptick will be sharp.

This will be due to a rise in the number of taxpayers as well as the amount of taxes that were so far being evaded — on indirect taxes of course, but on direct taxes as well.

The next three-quarters, from April to December 2018, will see the treasuries of both the Central and State governments fill up. On the Central side, this will give Prime Minister Narendra Modi the leeway to do three things.

_One_, invest the surplus in further accelerating economic growth by spending on infrastructure — good economics, good politics.

_Two_, use the extra indirect taxes collected to reduce individual income taxes — good politics, good economics.

And _three_, fritter it away on entitlements like introducing the universal basic income — good politics, bad economics.

This would come at a time when India would have shifted from a fiscal year that begins on 1 April to a calendar year that harmonises finances with the rest of the world.

Meaning: the last Union Budget of the Modi government will have the executive mandate to spend this extra money without conflicting with Election Commission rules.

Those who are already paying their taxes, direct and indirect, have nothing to fear — nothing changes for them. Those who are not must pay the penalty for the rest of us subsidising their diamonds, SUVs and real estate. Those who live and die by stock tickers may want to build these uncertainties into their models and expectations. And finally, those of us who study and engage with the economy needs to come to terms with a slower growth — but growth, no doubt — in the short term that will be a precursor to an even more dynamic India beyond as the policy arrow hits the target.

_This article was first published on __Observer Research Foundation__ and has been republished here with permission._

*
*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## proud_indian

thesolar65 said:


> I am afraid there is a silent second phase of demonetization is going on. Nowhere it is said, but I had a discussion with my father and BIL today and from the discussion and from the following points we reached the conclusion. And it is very carefully planned trying avoid the loopholes of the first ones.
> 
> 1. 2000 rupees notes have stopped coming from ATMs. That's for sure and as one Bank (ICICI) employee told me that Govt. has stopped printing of further 2000 rupee notes.
> 2. As you can experience, that Banks are taking 2000 rupees notes but when one present a cheque for taking out cash, they are giving only 500 denominations.
> 3. where are all the money going?
> 4. Govt. (RBI) know how many pieces 2000 rupees were printed.
> 5. Now when there will be no 2000 rupees in any Bank and the flow of 2000 rupee stops coming, then we may have another PM's speech at 8PM.........."Mitron....."
> 
> @gslv @gslv mk3 @anant_s @SrNair @padamchen @Levina @Nilgiri @SarthakGanguly @Soumitra @The_Showstopper @StraightShooter and others



A day before yesterday I took 10000 rs. out of an SBI ATM and all the notes were of 2000 rs
I don't know what you are talking about

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lemurian

http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...gujarat-road-project/articleshow/59919423.cms

*India signs USD 329 million loan pact with AIIB for Gujarat road project*

NEW DELHI: India today signed a loan agreement with Asian Infrastructure Investment Bank (AIIB) for financing of USD 329 million for Gujarat Rural Roads Project, a finance ministry statement said. 

The agreement was signed by Joint Secretary (MI) in the Ministry of Finance, Sameer Kumar Khare, on behalf of India and Vice President and Chief Investment Officer, AIIB, D J Pandian on behalf of the AIIB. 

"The objective of the project is to improve the rural road connectivity and accessibility (by providing all weather road connectivity) to 1,060 villages in all the 33 districts in Gujarat state benefiting about 8 million people. 

"The project will also benefit the service providers such as public transport operators, educational institutions, hospitals, local markets and traders," the statement said.


----------



## RISING SUN

Our next car should be developed in India by Indian engineers: Kenichi Ayukawa, MD, Maruti Suzuki

When * Kenichi Ayukawa,* 62, managing director of Maruti SuzukiBSE 0.51 %, picked up the reins at India’s largest selling automaker in April 2013, the challenge was daunting. With Maruti sitting pretty with a 42% market share, analysts reckoned that Ayukawa’s tenure would be a success if he staved off any erosion in the leader’s fat slice of the pie. Ayukawa did better. Maruti’s share has moved up to over 50% (April-June 2017 quarter). In an interview with Malini Goyal,
Ayukawa, in his fifth year, reflects on his India stint and the path ahead for Maruti SuzukiBSE 0.51 %. Edited excerpts: 
*
On his four years as Maruti managing director.* 
Nakanishi (his predecessor) is like my big brother. Any succession is not easy. I came with some experience — I was in Pakistan for four years, where we had a manufacturing company. That helped. I knew how to manage a manufacturing company. And got some idea about the region. Fortunately, during my tenure here, business has expanded. India market is growing. We are developing new products. 
*
On living and working here.* 
My children are working in Japan and my wife is here with me. The biggest difference between India and Pakistan is that India is lot more developed. My wife was initially surprised and said it (Gurgaon) was a very big city with so many highrises. In Japan, where we lived, it was not a big city. Living here involves some inconvenience like power cuts and poor service quality in some areas. But human relationships here are very nice. I have lot of Indian friends. India has lot of tourist places and during vacations, I constantly try and go to new places. Last year I went to Ajanta & Ellora and Darjeeling. I have enjoyed working here.

I have lot of Indian friends. India has lot of tourist places and during vacations, I constantly try and go to new places. Last year I went to Ajanta & Ellora and Darjeeling. I have enjoyed working here.
I still do it. I believe this (collaboration and communication with workers) is important for smooth running of the company. 

Since I came here, we were developing products for India in Japan. Those products were launched in India (like Baleno and Vitara Brezza) after I came here. Fortunately, those products are doing well. We are now focusing on product development in India. 
Our core issue was to get the right product and bring to market models that Indian customers wanted. We have very much focused on that. 

*On getting the product equation right.* 
Last year, we launched Vitara Brezza, which was received well (it enjoys over four-month waiting period). 

Of course, the platform was developed in Japan but the top part (the body) was developed by the R&D team in India. Now we have to take the next step. Our next car should be developed in India by Indian engineers. By next year, the first phase of our Rohtak R&D center will be almost complete and we should be able to develop a complete product here and also test it.

*On competition and the competitive edge.* 
We always analyse good products from our competitor. Look at areas they are ahead of us and transfer those learnings. For example, Renault Kwid is a very challenging product, is popular and very well accepted.

Hyundai Creta, i20 and Ford EcoSport are also other such successful products. 

But in business it is not just product and sales that are important. Good after-sales service must be available and is also very important. Fortunately, we have been in the market for more than 25 years and we have a larger sales and after-sales network than the competition. Our competitors face difficulties.

While they are present in big cities they do not have a presence in rural areas. We have the benefit of a big and expanding network. Our focus is always to focus on customer demand and their needs. We always try to offer good products that are better than our competitors. On ride-sharing apps. 

We have to carefully watch and understand the mind of our customers. We are doing (customer) segmentation and supplying cars to cab aggregators. 
*On the government’s thrust on e-vehicles.* 
We have to see how we realise the idea of EVs. Globally, there are not too many electric vehicles. Of course we have tried to develop one. The most important thing to keep in mind is that it there is both a cost and convenience element to it. And the customer must accept it. We (Suzuki Motors) have the technology. The question is how we are going to use it.

For us, our customer is at the center and we will do what they want. I may be ready. But if India is not ready, then what’s the point? 

*On the partnership with Toyota Motors.* 
Since last year, we have been collaborating with Toyota in the area of technology, environment, IT and safety. It could extend to product-sharing in future. 

We could provide them with some product. We also have a chance to supply small car technology. Details are not there (right now), but in future we can have some agreement. Any business partnership is very sensitive. Unfortunately, our experience with Volkswagen was not that good. Thankfully, Suzuki and Toyota are collaborating well. 


*On GST and its impact* . 
On the whole, the GST system is welcome. We had a very complicated tax system state-wise. It is a great thing if GST can integrate nationwide. Transportation, I hear, has become easy and speedy. At this moment, I cannot see many negative issues. On the taxation, except hybrid cars overall taxes are going down. Mild hybrid is contributing to the environment but the tax has gone up. We have to communicate this with our customers. The price gap between small cars and other segments has come down (due to the new tax structure) but the gap still remains. Our point is to go beyond the price and have a better customer connect with our brand, technology, product and better experience in our showrooms and after-sales service. We feel price is one of the factors. But for customer, product, design, features are as important. 

*On the shifting consumer landscape.* 
Customer demand is changing every day. They get lot of information from outside and have become demanding with high expectations. 

They want new technology and features like automatic transmission and hybrid. Two years back, we started our premium Nexa outlets. 

Initially our dealers were hesitant. Fortunately, it has been successful and we have 250-plus network now. Now we are setting up Nexa service workshops. 

We will try to spread the network nationwide and have 350 workshops in a few years. We will also focus on second-hand cars with our True Value brand and bring lot of transparency for buyers. 

*On Maruti’s future.* 
Maruti has a big potential market outside of Africa and the Middle East. We do send our products to Europe. Our status (inside Suzuki) has become bigger. About 10% of our production is exported but we are not happy. At 1.8 million capacity, there is still shortage of production. We started production in the Gujarat plant in Februrary and are producing 10,000 vehicles (Balenos) a month in one shift. We are carefully ramping up
our capacity and in six months we will start with two shifts operations. 

Our market share today is 50%-plus. If we provide good product I believe we can keep that market share and even expand it. But even our competitiors are getting better. Our midterm target in the company is to try and achieve 2 million (unit sales) by 2020. We are preparing for it. India will be the world’s third largest car market by then. India has (already) outpaced the HQ. It is my pleasure to be here. 
http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...aywrap&ncode=75903408e0b98cc62ba08fe4f10059f3

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RISING SUN

Biggest station redevelopment programme in the world: Railway Minister Suresh Prabhu
Railway Minister Suresh Prabhu explains to Shantanu Nandan Sharma that the station redevelopment plan and the new bidding method are more transparent than the conventional Swiss challenge model. Edited excerpts : 
*On the progress of station redevelopment* 
We have taken concrete steps for development of 100 railway stations across the country. These are in various stages of development. In addition, zonal railway managers are having roadshows and pre-bid meetings for another 300 stations. Altogether, there will be work in 400 stations. 
We have appointed Boston Consulting Group to give us advice. The idea is that a project of this scale must be done in a transparent manner. We have prepared pre-bidding, tender and all kinds of documents in the most transparent way. It’s the biggest ever station redevelopment programme taking place anywhere in the world. Many other nations too have redeveloped their stations, but nowhere in the world are so many stations being taken up at one go. 

*On the real estate market being down* 
This programme is based on public private partnership (PPP) model. I concede that the real estate market has been a little low in the last few years. So, the interest shown by the private sector is also low. But we are not deterred by a bad real estate market. In this project, we have roped in NBCC (National Buildings Construction Corporation, a government-run construction company under the administrative control of the Ministry of Housing and Urban Affairs), our own rail PSU, IRSDC (Indian Railway Stations Development Corporation), and state governments. For example, we have tied up with the Odisha government for development of a railway station. Also, the Mumbai Rail Vikas Nigam Limited is entrusted to develop 18 suburban stations. 

*On following a modified Swiss challenge bidding method* 
We have adopted the India challenge, not Swiss challenge, for station redevelopment. This is entirely our idea of developing a transparent bidding method. The process followed is very simple. There are four stages. First, we put our requirements on our website so that anyone can bid and give us the design. Then we evaluate the design proposal based on technical and financial parameters. Independent domain experts will then evaluate the proposal. Once the proposal is frozen, a detailed project report will be prepared. Then we will allow anyone to challenge the proposal commercially. So how can it be Swiss challenge? It’s an Indian challenge. This is the best model in terms of participation, transparency and innovation. 


*On linking station development with the smart city project* 
We have tied up with the Ministry of Housing and Urban Affairs for linking smart cities with our station development programme. There can’t be any smart city unless there’s a smart railway station. If 100 smart cities are created, there will redevelopment of at least 100 stations. 

http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...aywrap&ncode=75903408e0b98cc62ba08fe4f10059f3

*Indian Railways Gets New Modern Diesel Locomotive; Check Out Cool Facts*
In bright hues of red and yellow, this is Indian Railways’ new diesel locomotive – it’s the first in a set of 1,000 engines – that will power trains for many years from now. Manufactured by GE Transportation, the new locomotive was unveiled in June this year. After two months of testing and validation, the locomotive has now been painted. This particular locomotive has been made in the US, but eventually, GE will make the new engines in its factory in Bihar under the government’s ‘Make in India’ initiative. We take a look at the significance of its colour scheme and other salient facts:

The bright colours are said to hold a “special meaning”, with yellow representing freshness and red signifying energy. The new colour scheme for Indian Railways was completed using approximately 50 gallons of paint, says GE, adding that it will provide the locomotive protection in the harsh environments where Indian Railways operates.
https://energyinfrapost.com/indian-railways-gets-new-modern-diesel-locomotive-check-cool-facts/

*Indian Railways signs first EPC contract to speed up electrification *
With the aim of boosting its ‘Mission Electrification’ plan, Indian Railways signed its first Engineering, Procurement and Construction (EPC) contract with L&T for large electrification projects on Friday. The contract valuing Rs 1,050 crore for electrification of 781 route kilometres (RKM) was awarded by Central Organisation for Railway Electrification (CORE) and Konkan Railways.

“For faster execution of Railway Electrification projects, Indian Railways has changed from Business as usual (BAU) approach and entrusted new electrification works not only to Railway PSUs like Rail Vikas Nigam Limited (RVNL), Indian Railway Construction Company (IRCON) and Rail India Techno Economic Service (RITES) but also to Power Grid Corporation India Limited (PGCIL),” the ministry of railways said in a statement.

The contract was awarded for electrification of Delhi Sarai Rohilla – Rewari and Alwr – Bandikui – Jaipur – Phulera – Ajmer (353 rkm) section at a cost of Rs 594 crore and Roha – Verna (428 rkm) of Konkan Railway at a cost of Rs. 456 crore. Also, eight agreements were also exchanged between Zonal Railways and Public Sector Undertakings for 1,735 rkm of electrification projects valuing Rs 1,746 crore.

This comes on the heels of the Comptroller and Auditor General of India (CAG) stating in its audit report on ‘Electrification Projects in Indian Railways’ that the Indian Railways lost savings to the tune of Rs 3,006 crore on account of delays in execution 21 railways electrification projects out of 29 projects which were examined. 

Under ‘Mission Electrification’, ten different electrification projects covering 2,516 rkm at a cost of about Rs. 2,797 crore have been finalized in a short duration, the statement added. “It is a very important milestone for us. We had also announced in the rail budget that we will increase the pace of electrification. Around 42 per cent of electrification will be doubled in the next 5 years. Rs 16,500 crore of track doubling has also been sanctioned which will be electrified after getting commissioned,” rail minister Suresh Prabhu said at the signing.

Prabhu also said the national carrier is also in the process of procuring electric locomotives from GE and Alstom, adding that the manufacturing of the locomotives will begin within a few months. He also stated that electrification has been given a higher thrust during the last four years as a total of 103 electrification projects were sanctioned.

“We are also introducing 40,000 retrofitted and modernised coaches. Railways is constantly reforming itself by taking various initiatives in energy sector. With rolling stock getting modernised, lines getting electrified and guage conversion you can imagine the huge impact it will have on the whole Indian Railways network,” he added.

The national carrier aims to reduce its total energy bill by over Rs 4,000 crore per annum through rapid electrification. At present, only 42 percent of the total Indian Railways network is electrified. The rail ministry plans to increase its electrified network to 52,400 rkm by 2021. On completion of 90 percent of railway electrification, the national carrier expects its total energy bill to come down to Rs 16,000 crore as against Rs 26,500 crore at present.

https://ippai.org/ippai/powernewsde...irst-epc-contract-to-speed-up-electrification

*Railways to reduce emission intensity by 32 per cent by 2030: Govt*

The Indian Railways will reduce its emission intensity to the extent of 32 per cent by 2030 by taking a series of energy efficient initiatives, the government said today. In a written reply in Rajya Sabha, Minister of State for Railways Rajen Gohain said the interim emission standards for diesel locomotives are proposed to be drafted by the Ministry of Environment, Forest and Climate Change soon.

“The Indian Railways has committed to reduce its emission intensity to the extent of 32 per cent by 2030 by taking a series of energy efficiency initiatives,” he said.

“It has also entrusted Rail India Techno Economic Service (RITES) for consultancy contract for study on emissions from diesel locomotives and setting up of emission standards,” Gohain said.

The MoS further said that the ministry had taken several measures to ensure compliance of the standards, including use of biodiesel blends and conversion of diesel power car in dual fuel mode. The process of development of standards is likely to be completed by March 2019, the minister said.
http://indianexpress.com/article/in...ission-intensity-by-32-per-cent-by-2030-govt/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RISING SUN

*Air Force huddles to be over for S’rekha port*

The hurdle for establishment of the proposed Subarnarekha Port seems to be eased with the Centre green-signalling the ambitious project in northern Odisha.

Earlier, the Air Force authorities were not providing requisite clearances for setting up of the port. Official sources say that the Air Force authorities claim to have their “Practice Limit Zone” falling under the Subarnarekha Port limit.

As the proposed port area is falling in the Indian Air Force (IAF) notified Air to Air Range area, the No Objection Certificate (NOC) from the Air Force was needed.

Union Defence Secretary Sanjay Mitra held a high level meeting with Chief Secretary AP Padhi recently at New Delhi and favored the setting up of the port proposed on the mouth of the river Subarnarekha. Vice Chief of Air Staff (VCAS) of IAF was also present in the meeting, said sources.

Besides, Development Commissioner R Balakrishnan, Principal Secretary Commerce and Transport Sanjay Rastogi and Special Secretary Commerce and Transport Manoj Kumar Mishra were also present. 

Padhi urged to have a holistic view on the project and find out a possible solution so that all activities like Air Force practice and port activities can co-exist.

Union Secretary Mitra agreed over the proposal and urged Air Force authorities to explore possible solution for development of the port coexisting with the IAF activities.

Sources said the Air Force authorities have also agreed to the proposal and the hurdle has been eased paving the way for starting construction of the port. Soon, the IAF authorities will be notifying the State Government in this regard, sources said.

The Creative Port Development Private Limited (CPDPL) is setting up the port and recently, the Tata Steel has executed the Share Purchase Agreement to acquire 51 per cent stake of CPDPL. The CPDPL on January 11, 2008 had signed a Concession Agreement (CA) with the Government of Odisha to develop the port. The Tata Steel has also executed a shareholder agreement with the CPDPL and its promoters for development of the Subarnarekha Port through SPV, Subarnarekha Port Private Limited (SPPL), and the shareholders agreement will take effect on closing of the share purchase agreement, said sources.

It was proposed to have at least 12 berths in the port in several phases and the earlier promoter was making endeavor in this direction with an initial capacity of 10 Million Ton Per annum (MTPA), which was to be scaled up to 40 MTPA in 10 years.

Not only Subarnarekha Port Limit falls under the Air Force Practice Limit, but also another proposed port at Chudamani reportedly also comes under the same zone, officials say.

In the meantime, the Environment Clearance (EC) and Coastal Regulation Zone (CRZ) clearances for the port have already been obtained from the Union Ministry of Environment and Forest.

While the Subarnarekha Port needs 960 acres, at least 692 acres have already been acquired to develop the port, which envisages to provide direct and indirect employment to over 3000 persons, said sources.
http://www.dailypioneer.com/state-e...force-huddles-to-be-over-for-srekha-port.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RISING SUN

*India, Japan Announce Coordination Forum to Push Infra Development in Northeast*
Amid a face-off with China in Doklam, India has involved good friend Japan for a major infrastructure push in the sensitive northeast region.

To take forward the initiative, both sides announced the formation of a India-Japan Coordination Forum for Development of North East.

The coordination forum was announced on Thursday at an event in New Delhi, by the Ministry of Development of North Eastern Region and the Embassy of Japan. It was attended by Japan's Ambassador to India Kenji Hiramatsu and Naveen Verma, secretary in the Ministry for Development of the North-Eastern Region. 

Development of India's northeast is a priority for India and a key to promote its Act East Policy. Japan has also placed a special emphasis on cooperation in the northeast for its geographical importance connecting India to Southeast Asia and historical ties.

Japan has cooperated with a variety of development projects in the northeast, ranging from connectivity infrastructure such as roads and electricity, water supply and sewage, to forest resource management and biodiversity. Furthermore, there is a great potential for people-to-people and cultural exchanges between Japan and the northeast, with Japan's historical connection with the region, a statement from the Japanese Embassy said.


The Coordination Forum would explore and expand cooperation in the Northeastern Region, and help strengthen the relationship between Japan and North East as well as that between Japan and India, it said. 

The launch of the coordination forum comes in the backdrop of Chinese troops making incursions into Indian territory in the northeast, and currently in the Sikkim sector.

Japanese Prime Minister Shinzo Abe is slated to visit India in September, when he is likely to attend the ground-breaking ceremony of the high-speed rail corridor.

In April 2017, the Japan International Cooperation Agency (JICA) signed an agreement with the Indian government to provide over 67 billion yen ($610 million) for Phase I of the North East Road Network Connectivity Improvement Project. 

Phase 1 will see the development of National Highway 54 and National Highway 51 in Mizoram and Meghalaya.
*http://www.news18.com/news/india/in...h-infra-development-in-northeast-1483403.html*


----------



## RISING SUN

*Mahindra to develop own range of electric vehicles*
Mahindra and Mahindra plans to enter electric mobility in a big way, producing a range of vehicles from small cars to performance vehicles as it fortifies its future, chairman Anand Mahindra told shareholders on Friday.



Addressing the company's 71st annual general meeting in Mumbai on Friday, Mahindra informed shareholders that the company will have range of electric cars - right from a small car to a vehicle for shared mobility platforms like Ola and Uber to even a performance car under the Pininfarina brand.

But, he said, Mahindra is not interested in being Tesla of India, the company would rather create a differentiated offering than following Tesla. He said Mahindra has a strategy both for ride sharing in fleet business right up to premium vehicles.

"We have just committed that we are working on high end cars. Tesla was the pioneer, so Mahindra should develop its separate niche. There is no point in copying anybody, you have to differntiate yourself. We are spending significant amount of money on electric. We are ahead of the game," Mahindra said.

Mahindra, with its electric subsidiary, has invested about Rs500 crore in the EV business and has recently committed an additional Rs600 crore. The company currently imports cell and packages and fits it on to the vehicles.

He said the 12 per cent fix on electric vehicle GST combined with the Rs1 lakh benefit under the FAME scheme and the road tax waiver by some state governments have come as a big relief for manufacturers of clean energy vehicles.

However, Mahindra said, industry cannot always look for government subsidy and should be ready for normal life after the initial hand holding. "For electric vehicles to take off they must become competitive against the gasoline and I believe that is around the corner given the falling battery costs. If you as an industry are going to depend on government for subsidies, it will never survive," said Mahindra.

Meanwhile, Mahindra Racing finished third in the recently concluded Formula E Racing competition, ahead of global brands like Jaguar just behind Renault and Audi. "We were third out of 10 constructors, after Renault and Audi. We are getting enormous technology feedback from there, Formula Electric is our laboratory in that sense, that is part of the reason we will succeed in the high end of electric vehicles," Mahindra stated.

Mahindra defended Mahindra Electric's recent exit from the UK market saying that market for EVs in UK had moved up from affordable small cars to high performance electric cars.

"We tried a very unique model in UK where we had no dealerships, we are re-adjusting our strategy for Europe with EVs. What we found out was the market has moved very quickly from smaller E2O like vehicles to higher end EV - it is better to return when we have a right product for Europe. As you know we have acquired Pininfarina, we intend to be in the higher end EV space, so we will come back with a product which is suitable for European market," Mahindra added.
http://www.domain-b.com/companies/companies_m/Mahindra/20170805_anand_mahindra.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RISING SUN

*FPIs pour Rs5,000 crore in debt markets in just 4 trading sessions*
Foreign investors have pumped in a staggering over Rs5,000 crore in the country’s debt markets in last four trading sessions helped by a stable outlook for the rupee. However, in view of higher stock valuations amid surging markets, foreign portfolio investors (FPIs) pulled out more than Rs1,500 crore from equities during this period.

According to latest depository data, FPIs invested a net sum of Rs5,181 crore ($811 million) in debt markets during 1-4 August. This comes following a net inflow of Rs1.16 lakh crore in last six months from February-July 2017. Prior to that, they withdrew more than Rs2,300 crore. With the latest inflow, total investment in debt markets has crossed over Rs1.2 lakh crore ($18 billion) this year.

“FPI investments in debt have been robust for the last few months. While the run-up to the monetary policy saw some tepid flows, as investors remained cautious in the event of a no rate cut stance by RBI; FPI flows picked up right after the 25 bps rate cut on 2 August,” Vidya Bala, head of MF research at FundsIndia.com said. Markets regulator Sebi, in early July, increased the FPI limit in central government securities, which provided a longer rope for them to pump in money.

“With the spread between US 10-year bond and 10-year India gilts at a good 4.2 percentage points even now, FPIs continue to seek opportunities in the Indian debt market with the rupee-dollar equation stable,” she added. Echoing similar views, Alok Agarwala, senior vice- president and head investment analytics at Bajaj Capital said: “Indian real policy rates as well as real treasury yields remain the highest among major economies except probably Brazil and Russia.

Besides, a stable currency gives an added incentive to foreign investors”. The RBI in its latest monetary policy statement, accepted downside risks to growth and inflation hinting that their next action would be data dependent. Agarwala said data is unlikely to improve in the very short term as the temporary adverse impact of GST implementation on growth is visible in the contraction in manufacturing and service sectors for July.

“In this scenario, Indian treasuries seem an attractive choice for FPIs. The Indian G-Sec yield curve is pretty steep (and hence attractive for term spread plays) barring the benchmark 10-year bond,” he added.
http://www.livemint.com/Money/IjCav...ore-in-debt-markets-in-just-4-trading-se.html

*Bonds beat loans as foreign demand for Indian debt cuts costs*
*Mumbai: *Hindustan Petroleum Corp Ltd (HPCL), India’s third-largest fuel retailer, last month sold dollar bonds in a debut offering. Vedanta Resources Plc priced its offshore notes on Thursday.

Greenko Energy Holdings raised $1 billion to become Asia’s top corporate green bond issuer.

For the first time in at least a decade, Indian companies are choosing bonds over loans to borrow overseas as they line up to tap demand for the nation’s debt.

Businesses sold $8.9 billion of notes in seven months through July, 63% more from a year earlier, even as syndicated loans fell 45 percent to $7.8 billion, data compiled by _Bloomberg_ show.

One of the fastest growth rates in the world and Prime Minister Narendra Modi’s economic policies have attracted global funds to India, reducing costs for issuers.

The yield premium Indian companies must pay over equivalent US Treasuries to sell dollar bonds has averaged 229 basis points this year, the tightest spread since 2007, JPMorgan Chase & Co. indexes show.

“As spreads for these bonds have been tightening, new issuers are tapping the international market and old issuers are accessing it more actively,” Jujhar Singh, head of capital markets for South Asia at Standard Chartered Plc in Singapore, said in an interview.

Issuance may exceed the 2014 peak of $19.7 billion if the bond market stays buoyant for rest of the year, he said.

The appetite for India’s corporate debt is so strong that Hindustan Petroleum’s $500 million offering in July attracted bids for six times the amount.

Adani Ports & Special Economic Zone (SEZ), which runs the nation’s largest port, sold dollar bonds twice this year to repay existing loans and fund projects, according to its latest annual report.

Billionaire Anil Agarwal’s Vedanta sold seven-year dollar notes, a second $1 billion issuance by the resources company this year.

Last month’s ruling by the market regulator to halt sales of Masala bonds—debt in rupees issued outside India—will likely drive up foreign currency issuance, said Raymond Chia, head of credit research for Asia ex-Japan at Schroder Investment Management Ltd in Singapore.

“I expect more Indian companies to start rethinking their funding strategies in foreign currency,” he said.

Raising money by selling bonds is currently cheaper than loans, according to J. Ramaswamy, director of finance at Hindustan Petroleum.

For instance, the margin paid over benchmark rates on non-rupee loans has averaged 203 basis points this year, up from 194 basis points in 2016.

HPCL needs about Rs10,000 crore for projects and working capital needs, and the longer-duration notes help the refiner better plan cash flows, said Ramaswamy.

Bonds will remain the security of choice for companies amid strong demand for them, analysts say.

Foreigners raised holdings of local government and corporate debt by Rs20,300 crore in July—a sixth month of inflows—lifting this year’s total purchases to Rs1.4 trillion, data compiled by _Bloomberg _show.

While flows into emerging-market debt remains strong, India “has been an outperformer given the perception about reforms that are taking place and political stability,” Standard Chartered’s Singh said. *Bloomberg*
http://www.livemint.com/Money/CCN5c...foreign-demand-for-Indian-debt-cuts-cost.html

*ONGC buys 80% participating interest in GSPC block*
*Bengaluru:* Oil and Natural Gas Corp Ltd, India’s top explorer, said on Friday it has bought 80% participating interest and operator-ship in one of the blocks of Gujarat State Petroleum Corporation (GSPC) in Krishna Godavari Basin offshore.

GSPC will continue to hold 10% participating interest in the said block while the remaining 10% lies with GSPC’s partner Jubilant Offshore Drilling Ltd, ONGC said in an exchange filing.

ONGC said it has taken over the block against a purchase consideration of $995.3 million.

The state-run company said it has made an advance payment of $200 million to GSPC towards future consideration for six discoveries other than Deen Dayal West Field.

ONGC also intends to develop an High Pressure High Temperature (HPHT) corridor of oil and gas in the Krishna Godavari Basin, it said. *Reuters*
http://www.livemint.com/Industry/my...-80-participating-interest-in-GSPC-block.html

*Consensus on SAIL, ArcelorMittal JV likely in two months*
New Delhi: A consensus on signing of the joint venture (JV) deal between Steel Authority of India (SAIL) and ArcelorMittal for an auto-grade steel plant is likely in two months at the instance of think tank Niti Aayog, an official said.

SAIL, the country’s largest steelmaker, had sought help from Niti Aayog to resolve differences with ArcelorMittal over setting up of Rs5,000 crore steel plant.

“A consensus on signing of the joint venture may be reached in two months,” the official said.

Almost a month ago, a meeting was called by Niti Aayog wherein both companies were asked to firm up their JV agreement, the official said.

“Both the companies had issues, including pricing mechanism for raw material,” the official added.

The government had earlier said the proposed auto-grade steel plant would be set up close to an automobile hub.

SAIL and ArcelorMittal had in May 2015 entered into a memorandum of understanding (MoU) to explore the possibility of setting up an auto-grade steel manufacturing facility under a JV in India.

A task force team comprising representatives from both SAIL and ArcelorMittal has been working on detailed due diligence and preliminary feasibility study and all other issues for setting up the JV company.

The JV will also focus on producing specialised grade steel products for defence, space and automobiles. It will construct a cold rolling mill and other downstream finishing facilities in India, touted as one of the fastest-growing automotive markets in the world with production expected to double between 2014 and 2020, from 3.6 million units to 7.3 million units.

*http://www.livemint.com/Companies/k...IL-ArcelorMittal-JV-likely-in-two-months.html*

*Tax regime for resident fund managers of FIIs eased*
*New Delhi:* The government has eased the taxation regime for advisors and fund managers working from India for foreign institutional investors (FIIs), giving them *more flexibility to organize their activities without the gains they make on their investments becoming taxable as business income*.

The move is *part of the government’s efforts to expand the domestic financial services market, which lost out to their counterparts like Singapore and London because of onerous conditions on operations*.

The taxation regime of these fund managers allow the gains they make on their investments to be subjected to only capital gains tax—and not to be taxed as business income—if they follow certain conditions.

Saturday’s notification by the Central Board of Direct Taxes (CBDT), the apex policy making body for direct taxes, *waived off three of those conditions relating to the diversification of participants in those offshore funds*.

Separately, the *board also named 121 countries to which the benefit will apply*. Accordingly, the *funds set up in countries including Mauritius, Singapore, Switzerland and Netherlands will get the benefit*.

*One of the conditions *waived off is the requirement for the fund *to have at least 25 members who are not directly or indirectly connected by family or by directorship in a company*. The notification also waived off the *requirement for members in the fund or their connected persons not to have more than 10% interest in the fund*. The third condition that has been waived off is the *50% limit on the participation interest in the fund that ten members or their connected persons could have in the fund*.

Experts welcomed the move. “The effort of the government is to expand the domestic financial services market by easing the conditions that were found to be onerous by these funds,” said Amit Maheshwari, partner, Ashok Maheshwary and Associates LLP.

The funds taking advantage of the provisions have to be registered with capital market regulator Securities and Exchange Board of India (Sebi). The notification dated 3 August and released on Saturday said it is effective from the date of its publication.
http://www.livemint.com/Industry/8V...for-resident-fund-managers-of-FIIs-eased.html

*Rupee stamps its best weekly show this year*
Maintaining its aggressive dominance against the beleagured US currency, the rupee powerheaded relentlessly to bask in the glory of abundant capital inflows and ended at a fresh two-year high of 63.58 even as panic dollar unwinding remained unabated.

Stamping its best weekly show this year - the home currency garnered a solid 57 paise against the greenback.

This is the best closing for the Indian unit since July 22, 2015 after briefly climbing 63.55 level.


Besides plunging dollar value, the rupee has a lot of positive factors supporting its outlook at this juncture and is likely to outperform in the region driven by government's economic policy initiatives and heavy capital inflows, a forex trader said.

The current rupee rally has been spurred by sustained foreign fund inflows on expectations of more aggressive reform measures that will boost long-term economic growth against the backdrop of improving macro environment.

Moreover, the equity markets also kept up their good mood, supporting the forex market sentiment.

Foreign funds and investors were pumping money into Indian capital market primarily due to "better prospects" of economic growth as compared to other emerging markets aided by steady progress in monsoon andgood corporate earnings.

Earlier this week, the RBI after a 10-month pause decided to cut the benchmark interest rate by 25 basis points to 6 percent, the lowest in over 6 years.

The apex bank had held its repo rate at 6.25 percent since October 2016.

The dollar has been under intense pressure and hitting fresh lows against all major world currencies and losing fast its most preferred asset tag on a combination of underwhelming US economic data and political uncertainty amid subdued outlook for US rate hike.

At the Interbank Foreign Exchange market, the local unit resumed a tad higher at 64.12 against weekend close of 64.15, but soon retreated to a low of 64.25 amid caution ahead of RBI monetary policy.

Overcoming the initial directionless trade, rupee staged a splendid comeback after the RBI set the platform by lowering the benchmark interest rate.

However, breaching the psychologically significant 64-mark on Wednesday believed to have triggered stop-losses and panic unwinding of long dollar positions, pushing up the currency to hit a fresh high of 63.55 before ending at 63.58, showing a handsome gain of 57 paise, or 0.89 percent.

In the four-straight week, it has surged by 102 paise, while the rupee has appreciated by a whopping 434 paise, taking the year-to-date gains to 6.39 percent.

Meanwhile, country's foreign exchange reserves surged by USD 1.536 billion to touch a fresh life-time high of USD 392.867 billion during the week to July 28, helped by rise in foreign currency assets (FCAs), the RBI data showed.

However, foreign institutional investors (FIIs), who have been positive on Indian for the past five weeks, turned net sellers during the week and offloaded worth USD 236.27 mln in local equities as per provisional exchange data.

The RBI, meanwhile fixed the reference rate for the USD at Rs 63.7091 and Euro at Rs 75.6609, respectively.

In worldwide trade, the U.S. Dollar bounced back with renewed vigour - its biggest one-day gain so far this year against a basket of major currencies and managed to end at a fresh one-week high on Friday bolstered by the release of strong U.S. July payrolls report and comments from National Economic Council director Gary Cohn about lowering the U.S. corporate tax rate.
*
http://zeenews.india.com/markets/we...s-its-best-weekly-show-this-year-2030522.html*

Government offers slice of blue chips via new exchange-traded fund Bharat-22
The government announced a new exchange-traded fund (ETF), Bharat-22, that’s expected to speed up a disinvestment programme budgeted to raise a record Rs 72,500 crore in the fiscal year to March 2018. 
The ETF comprises 22 scrips including blue chips such as Oil and Natural Gas Corp (ONGC), Indian Oil Corp (IOC) and State Bank of India (SBI) — all state-owned companies — along with partial stakes in Axis Bank, ITC and Larsen & Toubro that it holds through the Specified Undertaking of the Unit Trust of India (SUUTI). 

http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...lynews&ncode=75903408e0b98cc650a2176b9dd8c4b8

Equity funds invest record Rs 12.7k crore in July
http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...market&ncode=75903408e0b98cc69ef9f2c137ced0cd

*RBI cut seen fuelling rupee advance as two-year high reached*
There’s no stopping the rupee. Strategists say *Asia’s best-performing currency of the past six months could climb further *as the Reserve Bank of India’s interest-rate cut lures more inflows into local shares.

*Benchmark borrowing costs in Asia’s third-largest economy stand at the lowest since 2010*, which could spur growth, boost earnings and encourage foreigners to add to $8.8 billion (Dh32.3 billion) of local stock purchases this year. The rupee reached a two-year high after the RBI’s decision Wednesday, and Bloomberg Intelligence predicts the currency to further strengthen to *61 per dollar by March next year*.





“The break in USD/INR below 64 suggests that the RBI will not be standing in the way of any increase in inflows, which could lead to some further near-term rupee appreciation,” said Khoon Goh, Singapore-based head of Asia research at Australia & New Zealand Banking Group Ltd. “Interest in the Indian economy will continue to be strong.”

*ANZ is one of at least three global banks to have recently raised their year-end forecasts for the rupee, which has rallied 5.8 per cent over six months. While India’s improving finances, higher real rates and rising foreign-exchange reserves have played a part in the rupee’s strong showing, the currency has also benefited from a weak dollar.*

The rupee added 0.1 per cent to 63.6263 on Friday, set for the biggest weekly climb since April.

Foreign holdings of rupee-denominated government and corporate debt have surged by 1.39 trillion rupees ($21.8 billion) so far this year. While the RBI’s easing will narrow the spread Indian notes offer over Treasuries, strategists say the *Asian nation’s yields, still the highest among major regional markets after Indonesia, keep the allure of rupee debt intact*.

“Economic and political stability and reform momentum are attracting strong inflows, which will mean the rupee is set to continue appreciating,” said Abhishek Gupta, India economist at Bloomberg Intelligence in Mumbai. “Attraction for India’s debt market is based on factors such as a higher risk-free rate of return, a strong currency and possibility for further rate cuts.”

That said, *some investors are growing sceptical about the outlook for foreign flows, arguing that equity valuations look expensive after benchmark indexes surged to record levels. At the same time, global funds have almost exhausted their purchase limits for Indian bonds, leaving little scope for them to add to their holdings of rupee debt in a substantial manner*.

“Much of the capital inflow into India this year has come from foreign investment into Indian local currency debt,” said Ray Farris, Singapore-based head of fixed-income research and economics for Asia Pacific at Credit Suisse Group AG. “This flow is now running up against regulatory limits and is likely to moderate sharply over the coming months.”

Farris, however, said his firm expects India’s government to increase limits on global funds’ holdings of bonds, which should prevent flows from “stopping outright.” The limits on foreign ownership have been a sore point with fund managers chasing returns in one of the world’s fastest-growing economy.
http://gulfnews.com/business/sector...ee-advance-as-two-year-high-reached-1.2069053

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RISING SUN

*15 New Lines for Railway infrastructure in the State of Assam and North Eastern States*
ew Delhi: Indian Railways have laid a great emphasis on improvement and development of Railway infrastructure in the State of Assam and North Eastern States. 15 major projects of New Lines have been taken up in North Eastern States including in the State of Assam. Details of these projects are as under:
*S.No.* *Name of Project (with length)* *Anticipated Cost* *Expenditure upto March’ 2017* *Outlay 2017-18*
1 Bogibeel bridge with linking lines between Dibrugharh and North Bank line (73 km) 4996 4102 300
2 New Moynaguri-Jogighopa New Line with Gauge Conversion of New Mal-Moynaguri Road and New Changrabanda-Changrabanda (289 km) 2531 2182 75
3 Jiribam-Imphal (111 km) 6571 5278 1400
4 Dimapur-Kohima (88 km) 2973 237 350
5 Agartala-Sabroom (110 km) 2720 1692 404
6 Teteliya-Byrnihat (22 km) 496 372 150
7 Bhairabi-Sairang (51 km) 2820 1127 600
8 Sivok-Rangpo (44 km) 4190 536 250
9 Byrnihat-Shillong (108 km) 5308 23 200
10 Murkongselek-Pasighat (31 km) 436 141 172
11 Agartala-Akhaura (13 km) 887 210 350
12 Dimapur-Tizit (257 km)* 4488 – 1
13 Salona-Khumtai (99 km)* 5958 – 1
14 Sibsagar Town – Jorhat Town (62 km)* 1296 – 1
15 Tezpur-Silghat Town (25 km)* 2025 – 1

*proposed railway line in Assam and other North Eastern States included in Budget subject to requisite approvals.

Final Location Survey for new lines included in Budget have been taken up by Northeast Frontier Railway.

Railways have huge throwforward of ongoing projects with limited availability of resources. Completion of projects also depends upon land acquisition and forestry clearance, adverse law and order conditions, NOC from Road, Canal and Electrical crossings from different authorities of Central / State Governments.

This Press Release is based on the information given by the Minister of State for Railways Shri Rajen Gohain in a written reply to a question in Rajya Sabha on 04.08.2017 (Friday).

https://orissadiary.com/15-new-lines-railway-infrastructure-state-assam-north-eastern-states/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

Bullet train launch on fast track, PM Narendra Modi to lay foundation stone next month

Hai koi?


----------



## RISING SUN

*Delhi Metro reaches highest point at Dhaula Kuan*
A Metro train passed through Delhi Metro's highest point at a height of 23.6 metres in Dhaula Kuan on August 2 for the first time as part of the trial runs between Mayapuri and South Campus on the upcoming Pink Line (Majlis Park - Shiv Vihar).
The height of the viaduct at Dhaula Kuan is 23.6mtrs and it is the highest point of Delhi Metro so far, surpassing Karkarduma where the Metro passes at a height of 19 metres above the ground.
The Metro viaduct between South Campus and Delhi Cantonment metro stations of the under-construction 59 km-long Majlis Park-Shiv Vihar corridor, which will cross over the existing alignment of the Airport Express line at Dhaula Kuan, will be constructed without hampering movement of trains on the Airport Line and traffic movement between Ring Road and Sardar Patel Marg.

"The height of the viaduct will be 23.6 meters at this spot, as high as a 7 storey building, and will be the highest point of Delhi Metro so far surpassing Karkarduma where the Metro is 19 meters above the ground," DMRC Executive Director (Corporate Communications) Anuj Dayal said.
The "launching operation" above the Airport line is done only during non-operating hours between 12.30 AM till 4 AM to avoid any disruption to the traffic on Airport line.
During this time, no activities for train operations are permitted on that portion of the Airport Express Line.

A diversion road has also been constructed so that there is no inconvenience to the commuters.
After getting clearances from Operation and Maintenances (O&M) Department of the Airport line, the launching work is done and all the parts of launcher are earthened before commencing work.
A team of six Civil Engineers, two safety experts, Engineers from O&M department and other experts are closely monitoring every movement of the launcher, weighing 350 tons, in the night so as to ensure that process of erecting segments over the existing viaduct and Over Head Electrification (OHE) of the Airport Express line is carried out smoothly without causing any damage to the already operational line, he added.
DMRC's design tram has also prepared the layout of the viaduct after closely studying the requirement of passing over major landmarks such as the Airport Line viaduct and the flyover at such a height.
The distance between the rail levels of this under construction line and existing Airport Express line is 11.90 meters.

The viaduct of the Airport Express Line is at a height of 11.7 meters from the ground level.
This under construction viaduct above the Airport express line, Sardar Patel Marg flyover and slip roads is 111 meters long and is supported by four piers of 23.6 meters height.
http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...uct-is-111-meters-long/slideshow/43527645.cms


----------



## RISING SUN

*India,Bangladesh to construct bridge along Mizoram borde*
*Aizawl, July 8 (IANS):* India and Bangladesh have decided to construct a bridge over Mizoram’s Khawthlangtuipui river to facilitate trade and improve communication between the two neighbours, an official said here on Saturday. “Officials of India and Bangladesh held a meeting on Friday evening at Tlabung town (Mamit district) and discussed to speed up the works for the proposed bridge between the two countries across Khawthlangtuipui river (also known as Karnaphuli river),” Mizoram Industries and Commerce Department Director J. Hmingthanmawia said.Several bilateral issues were also discussed in the meeting, he added. Bangladeshi official Rowshan Ara Khanam, who led his country’s delegation, said : “The proposed bridge would be an important linkage between India and Bangladesh. The Bangladesh government has taken a number of steps to make it a reality.”
“Bangladesh Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina had given approval to construct the bridge and linking roads,” the official added. The Mamit district is adjacent to Khagrachari district of Chittagong hill tracts of southeast Bangladesh. Railways advisor Dibbanjan Roy, who also attended the meeting, said that the bridge would not only improve road connectivity between the two regions but also strengthen the ties between the people of the two countries living both sides of the borders.
It has been proposed that the location of the bridge be made as closer as possible to the nearest land custom station in the Bangladesh side. After the meeting, officials of the two countries inspected possible locations to construct the bridge. Mizoram shares a 318 km unfenced border with Bangladesh.
http://www.easternmirrornagaland.com/indiabangladesh-to-construct-bridge-along-mizoram-border/


----------



## RISING SUN

*India: State of Mizoram pledges to install 80 MW of solar in 2017*
Providing a host of incentives to drive solar development in the state, the government of Mizoram has formulated the Mizoram Solar Power Policy 2017, aimed at ensuring reliable power supply and a sustainable energy mix for the state.

With a goal to develop 80 MW of solar projects (rooftop + ground mounted), the policy is expected to encourage the use of solar power among consumers and attract investments in the solar sector of Mizoram, which is seeking to back the Indian government’s 2022 targeted capacity of 100 GW.

In addition to offering substantial support to decentralized distributed generation systems and off-grid projects, such as solar street lighting systems, solar home lighting system, solar power pack/plants and solar water pumping systems, the policy stipulates with regard to projects connected to the grid that a microgrid of up to 10 kW is eligible for an incentive of INR115/W; a mini grid of 10 kW to 500 kW for INR 99/W; while a rooftop solar developer can receive 70% of the benchmark cost as incentive to develop a 1 kW to 500 kW installation. Furthermore, to set up project in a solar park, a developer can receive an incentive of INR 20lakh/MW and any unemployed person or farmer in Mizoram can receive an incentive of INR 50lakh/MW.

The policy states that it would be mandatory for all state government department/institutions to install solar rooftop systems on the official buildings, wherever technically feasible, as well as that all buildings in the state are eligible to set up grid-connected rooftop solar projects within the specified capacity (1 kW and above) for rooftop solar projects, with net-meters installed so that consumers can reap direct benefits.

According to the policy, the government shall provide 100% refund of stamp duty paid upon the purchase of land for solar projects in the state, and all solar power projects, as well as manufacturing facilities and ancillary units of the solar power projects, are exempt from electricity duty.

In terms of PPAs, the policy envisages that their minimum duration will be 10 years, whereas the distribution utility that has entered into a PPA with a project developer will provide a letter of credit equivalent to two months’ expected payment as security.

Among other key enabling provisions are: banking of 100% energy produced allowed for captive and open access consumers; possibility of third-party sale of power for grid-connected solar projects because the individual owner or group can sell it to distribution utilities or utilize it for captive consumption; and a reduction in contract demand of up to 50% of installed project capacity by the distribution utility, provided a solar project is not utilizing the evacuation system of a distribution utility.

https://www.pv-magazine.com/2017/07...am-pledges-to-install-80-mw-of-solar-in-2017/

*Mizoram to set up 20 MW solar park*
Mizoram's Solar Power Project Approval Committee (SPPAC) has approved the proposal for setting up of a 20 MW solar park today.

The project will be implemented by the state power and electricity department and Zoram Energy Development Agency (ZEDA), an official statement said.

A meeting chaired by Secretary for Power and Electricity H Lalengmawia discussed wide ranging issues concerning the generation of power through solar energy, it said.

The Solar Power Policy of Mizoram, 2017 envisaged all government office buildings should harness solar energy in their building premises, the statement said adding, the committee decided to convene a meeting of all heads of departments to ensure implementation of the policy.
http://www.moneycontrol.com/news/india/mizoram-to-set-up-20-mw-solar-park-2327879.html

ONGC waiting for 12 years for Tripura gas exploration nod
State-owned ONGC has, for the last 12 years, not been able to proceed with its gas exploration work in a vital reserve in Tripura due to lack of environmental clearance, causing a huge revenue loss. "Since 2005, we had to stop gas exploration works in Tichna as the area falls under the Tichna (Trishna) Bison National Park and Wildlife Sanctuary. We are yet to get the necessary clearances from the Forest, Environment and Climate Change Ministry and National Board for Wildlife," ONGC Executive Director S.C. Soni told IANS. The "Maharatna" Oil and Natural Gas Corporation has, since 1962, established around 41 billion cubic metre (BCM) of recoverable gas reserves in Tripura's eleven gas fields, including the Tichna field in southern Tripura adjoining Bangladesh. "We expect within the next 5-6 months we would get the necessary clearances from the appropriate authorities. The Prime Minister's consent is likely to be required in this regard," Soni added. Another senior ONGC official, who is looking after the Tichna field exploration activities, said that the company has been losing crores of rupees in revenue as the area had been idle for so many years. According to the official, exploration activities in the Tichna area started in 1962 and exploratory drilling started in 1987 before the commercial discovery of gas in 2000. "The Tripura State Board for Wildlife had given its clearance long back. In October 2007, the Environment and Forests Ministry had asked the ONGC to obtain permission from the National Board for Wildlife before obtaining environment clearance," the official told IANS, preferring anonymity as he is not authorised to speak to the media. He said that the ONGC has also filed an online application along with necessary documents. The Tichna Bison National Park and Wild Life Sanctuary, 111 km south of Agartala, is famous for the gaur or Indian bison and other animals, including leopards and barking deer and the endangered spectacle monkey. It is situated over a 194.71 sq km area . Soni said: "Gas production from the Tichna field is envisaged to start from December 2021... This very much depends upon the timely clearances." Soni said ONGC had drilled 223 wells in Tripura till April, of which 116 were found to be gas bearing. This corresponds to a record 2:1 success ratio against the world success ratio of 5:1. The company had earlier commissioned its first commercial gas-based power project in India, located in southern Tripura and run by ONGC Tripura Power Co (OTPC), formed by ONGC, the Tripura government and Infrastructure Leasing and Financial Services Ltd (IL&FS). The 726 MW capacity combined cycle project (using both water and natural gas), situated at Palatana, 60 km from Agartala, has been supplying electricity to the northeastern states and 100 MW to Bangladesh. "We are also supplying gas to several power plants in Tripura owned by NEEPCO (North Eastern Electric Power Corporation) and the Tripura government. The combined installed electricity generation capacity of these power projects, including the Palatana plant, is 1,016 MW," Soni said. "Besides, the ONGC has been supplying piped natural gas (for cooking) and compressed natural gas (for running vehicles) to the Tripura Natural Gas Company. Soni said that the company plans to produce and supply 5.1 MMSCMD (million metric standard cubic metres per day) by mid-2018 to various consumers in Tripura for another 20 years through drilling of 153 new wells and creation of new surface infrastructural facilities, including the laying of 282 km of pipelines of gas grid network and 600 km of well-flow lines. The ONGC has also planned a Rs 5,000 crore (more than $775 million) fertiliser plant in northern Tripura in association with the state government and Chambal Fertilisers and Chemicals Ltd., a Rajasthan-based company.

Read more at: http://www.sify.com/finance/ongc-wa...ploration-nod-news-finance-ribnuacgdfiia.html


----------



## boxer_B



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

Cabinet Committee on Economic Affairs (CCEA)
02-August, 2017 19:36 IST
*Cabinet approves construction of doubling of line with electrification between Vanchi-Maniyachchi- Nagercoil via Tirunelveli *

The Cabinet Committee on Economic Affairs, chaired by the Prime Minister Shri Narendra Modi, has approved the construction of double line with electrification between Vanchi-Maniyachchi- Nagercoil via Tirunelveli in Tamil Nadu.

The total length of the line will be 102 km. The estimated cost of the Project will be Rs.1003.94 crore and completion cost of Rs.1114.62 crore with 5% escalation per annum. 

The project is likely to be completed in four years by 2020-21. The project will generate direct employment during construction for 24.48 lakh mandays.

The project would not only speed up the operation of goods and coaching trains, but also provide additional capacity for meeting the increase in traffic in future.

*Background:*

Vanchi-Maniyachchi- Nagercoil via Tirunelveli is an important trunk route serving Southern end of Tamil Nadu and Kerala. The section is heavily passenger oriented which also serve the goods traffic from nearby ports. Present line capacity of the section has already gone beyond 90% which is causing detention to the moving trains. Line capacity of this route needs to be enhanced to meet the demands for additional trains and smooth movement of trains through the route. Hence, doubling of Vanchi-Maniyachchi- Nagercoil via Tirunelveli with electrification needs to be taken up.

****

Cabinet Committee on Economic Affairs (CCEA)
02-August, 2017 19:32 IST
*Cabinet approves construction of doubling of line with electrification between Madurai-Vanchi and Maniyachchi-Tuticorin *

The Cabinet Committee on Economic Affairs, chaired by the Prime Minister Shri Narendra Modi, has approved the construction of double line with electrification between Madurai-Vanchi and Maniyachchi-Tuticorin in Tamil Nadu. 

The total length of the line will be 160 km. The estimated cost of the Project will be Rs.1182.31 crore and completion cost of Rs.1272.51 crore with 5% escalation per annum. 

The project is likely to be completed in four years by 2020-21. The project will generate direct employment during construction for 38.40 lakh mandays.

The project would not only speed up the operation of goods and coaching trains, but also provide additional capacity for meeting the increase in traffic in future.

*Background:*

Demands are being received for introduction of additional trains for this area to serve the local people, the ever increasing tourists desiring to visit the area and the traffic originating to/from Ports. Present Line Capacity utilisation of the section on trunk route is 106% which is likely to increase to 154% in next four years. This would cause detention to passenger and goods trains on trunk route and that originating to/from Tuticorin Port in future if double line is not provided on this 160 km section. Hence, doubling of Madurai-Vanchi Maniyachchi-Tuticorin with electrification needs to be taken up.

****

Cabinet Committee on Economic Affairs (CCEA)
02-August, 2017 19:27 IST
*Cabinet approves construction of doubling of line with electrification between Thiruvananthapuram and Kanniyakumari *

The Cabinet Committee on Economic Affairs, chaired by the Prime Minister Shri Narendra Modi, has approved the construction of double line with electrification between Thiruvananthapuram in Kerala and Kanniyakumari in Tamil Nadu.

The total length of the line will be 86.56 km. The estimated cost of the Project will be Rs.1431.90 crore and completion cost of Rs.1552.94 crore with 5% escalation per annum. 

The project is likely to be completed in four years by 2020-21. The project will generate direct employment during construction for 20.77 lakh mandays.

The project would not only speed up the operation of goods and coaching trains, but also provide additional capacity for meeting the increase in traffic in future.

*Background:*

The section is heavily passenger oriented which also serve the goods traffic from nearby ports. Operations from Vizhinjam port is likely to start by 2019 and 30% of its gateway traffic is likely to be handled by Railways. Present line capacity of Thiruvananthapuram-Nagarcoil section of this route has already saturated which is causing heavy detention to trains moving towards Kanniyakumari and Chennai. Line capacity of this route needs to be enhanced to meet the demands for additional trains and smooth movement of trains through the route. Hence, doubling of Thiruvananthapuram and Kanniyakumari line needs to be taken up.

***


----------



## RISING SUN

Indian rupee to get stronger, NRIs should remit now
If you're a non-resident Indian (NRI) and looking to remit a handsome amount back home or planning to buy a property or invest in any venture, the time is now.

Going by views of analysts and industry executives, the Indian currency is likely to strengthen further against the US dollar -- thereby against the UAE dirham, because the Emirati currency is pegged to the greenback -- in the wake of Reserve Bank of India's (RBI) decision to cut interest rates last week, and may strengthen as much as 1.1 per cent.

"Rupee has firmed up a bit more than we had expected it to. There hasn't been radical movement, and we feel that it might not breach 63.30 against the dollar for the time being. However, we can expect the Indian currency to hit 64.30 against the dollar in the month of August, as stocks across the globe are getting set to adjust with the third quarter earnings. In Indian markets, too, half yearly results are key to determine the trend of large cap and mid cap giants," commented Adeeb Ahamed, CEO of LuLu Exchange.

The rupee has already been one of best performing emerging market currencies this year as it has hitherto increased by nearly 7 per cent, thanks to inflows for foreign funds into the Indian equities.

The rupee was trading at 63.609 against the dollar and 17.311 against the dirham on Sunday afternoon. It hit a high of 63.58 last week against the US dollar, its highest level since July 2015.

The Indian central bank last week reduced the repo rate after a gap of almost 10 months by 0.25 percentage points to six per cent.

Aditya Pugalia, an analyst with Emirates NBD Research, agrees with Ahamed. "With the economy continuing to make progress and the RBI shifting gears to boost economic growth, we expect the Indian rupee to continue to strengthen, albeit at a slower pace," he noted.

The rupee, according to Pugalia, is among the best performing emerging market currencies in 2017 having rallied 6.8 per cent year-to-date. While the broad US dollar weakness has helped, the primary driver has been inflows from foreign institutional investors into Indian equities. In the first seven months of 2017, foreign institutional investors have bought stocks worth $8.9 billion.

Promoth Manghat, CEO, UAE Exchange, echoes Manghat and Ahamed, saying rupee could climb further in the near-term as the RBI's interest rate cut lures more inflows into local market.

"The break in USD/INR below 64 means the RBI will not hinder the inflows, leading to further near-term rupee appreciation. Asia's third-largest economy has borrowing costs placed at the lowest since 2010, spurring growth and earnings along with encouraging foreign investments of about $8.8 billion in local stock this year. Economic and political stability along with reform momentum attract inflows, which will further appreciate the rupee. The rupee reached a two-year high after the RBI's decision on Wednesday. Meanwhile analysts are predicting INR to be range bound at 61-65 range per dollar by March next year."

*Don't hold back*
Since rupee is expected to strengthen further, NRIs have been advised not to hold back their liquid assets and instead go ahead and invest in India.

"The interest rates for deposits will not be tampered with in the near future as the banks have already figured out the NPA (non-performing assets). Adding to it, consolidation of banks are on the cards in India. Therefore, there is no point in holding back liquid assets. In fact, it is the right time to invest in India as the entire world acknowledges it to be one of the fastest growing economies," Ahamed advised.

On a more pragmatic level, Ahamed believes Indian expatriates need to be educated on investing in their home country. "I believe there is ample opportunity for expats to invest in a number of developmental and infrastructure projects that will be in good stead for the country as well as create a fallback for them when they return home."

Manghat said it's still a good time for NRIs to remit funds to NRE accounts as rupee is expected to range between 61 and 65 per dollar.

"Since the GCC is mostly US dollar denominated, the interest rate reduction in India or minor appreciation in rupee value isn't going to impact much to the fund transfers of a non-resident Indian, who will anyway enjoy an overall benefit. Also capital markets are doing well in India. NRIs should take advantage of the same and look beyond NRE deposits to invest in the capital market," Manghat advised Indian expatriates.

He predicts rupee's appreciation should comparatively reduce the remittance volume. But the regular remitters will send money for family maintenance irrespective of currency fluctuations. It is the opportunist remitters, who wait for currency depreciation to take advantage of getting more money in conversion while sending money to India.
https://www.khaleejtimes.com/business/economy/indian-rupee-to-get-stronger-nris-should-remit-now

*How strong macro economic fundamentals and stable rupee are helping Indian firms and banks*
Indian companies and banks are able to mop up money from overseas markets at lower interest rates these days, thanks to the country’s strong macro-economic fundamentals and a stable currency. The total amount raised by companies and bonds in dollar markets so far in 2017 has hit $11 billion, which is way above the $8.3 billion picked up in 2016. In the last seven days alone, close to $2 billion has been picked up by banks and firms. Arun Saigal, MD (global finance), Barclays India, said there is strong appetite among global investors for Indian paper, a reflection of the strong macro-economic environment. “We could see spreads on Indian paper decline as a result,” Saigal said. Last week, Vedanta Resources priced its $1 billion dollar bond issue, with a tenure of seven years at a coupon rate of 6.125%. This is far finer than the 6.375% that it paid for money that it raised in January, for a shorter tenure of five and a half years, Bloomberg data shows. Moody’s had given Vedanta’s issuance a B3 rating.

In June, Adani Ports and Special Economic Zone priced its 10-year dollar bonds at just 195 basis points over the benchmark treasury yield with a coupon rate of 4%. That was better than the rate of 215 basis points over the 5-year treasury which the company paid to raise five-year money or a coupon rate of 3.95%. APSEZ to be sure, commands a good rating; it was rated Baa3 by Moody’s. Ananth Narayan,Head(financial markets), Standard Chartered Bank, points out the India story is a strong one with respectable growth, low inflation and a strong rupee. “Given the political stability and progress on reforms such as GST, bankruptcy code, the outlook is also perceived to be bright,” Narayan says.







The scarcity value attached to Indian paper is high. Although $11 billion may seem a big amount from an Indian perspective, it is small compared with issuances from other countries, especially China. Last week, private sector lender Axis Bank priced its five-year dollar bonds at 130 basis points over the 5-year US Treasury yield. This is 30 basis points lower than the spread —over the US treasury — of 160 basis points that it forked out for a 5-year dollar bond in June 2016.

Canara Bank recently picked up $ 400 million of 5-year money at a coupon rate of 3.25% ; in 2013, the state-owned bank paid as much as 5.25% for bonds of a similar tenure. Both lenders were rated Baa3 by Moody’s. Foreign portfolio investors (FPIs) have so far bought close to $17.7 billion of rupee debt in the local market. The investment limits in corporate bonds have already been fully utilised. The currency has also been on a surge this year with the rupee strengthening close to 6.65% against the dollar in 2017.
http://www.financialexpress.com/eco...-rupee-helping-indian-firms-and-banks/797135/

*Rupee may hit 60 against the dollar by 2017-end: Mark Mobius*
*Mumbai:* Mark Mobius, executive chairman of Templeton Emerging Markets Group at Franklin Templeton Investments, expects the National Stock Exchange’s Nifty index to double from its current levels of around 10,000 points within the next three or four years, on the back of better economic growth, rational interest rates and more inflows from foreign and domestic investors. 

In a phone interview from Singapore on Thursday, Mobius said he expects the rupee to appreciate further to around Rs60 per dollar by the end of the year. Even as the Indian market raced to record highs, he said Franklin Templeton did not cut its India holdings, and is particularly interested in the small and mid-cap Indian stocks. Edited excerpts:

*It took the Nifty nearly 10 years to reach 10,000 level from 5,000 level. How long until we reach the next milestone of 15,000? *

In the case of the Nifty-50, I would say you could probably double from where you are now within the next three or four years. This would be due to a combination of things. One would be the high growth rate of the country, a more rational interest environment, where interest rates are more in line with what the market is able to pay. Also, you will see the foreign reserves of the country will continue to grow. In addition, if liberalization continues, you will see much more foreign investment coming in, in addition to the domestic investment, 

*Indian markets are trading at record high levels. We saw FIIs going easy on Indian equities in July. What has been your strategy of late with Indian shares? Are you adding more or are you cutting your holdings?*

We certainly have not cut down on India because India is a very, very important part of our portfolio. If you look at the Asian small cap funds that we have, in particular, India is the largest weighting that we have. We continue to hold Indian stocks and buy when it is appropriate. When money comes in, we add to those position, but we are certainly not willing to sell at these levels. 

*Earnings growth is still elusive. When do you think earnings growth will return for Indian companies? *

It is a matter of what category are you looking at. In the case of small and medium cap stocks, earnings growth has been pretty good. You must remember all these stocks will be graduating up into the large cap arena. I would not worry too much about that.

*Do you think we could see a correction in the near to medium term in the Indian market, or do you think the rally will continue to hold good for a while? *

There will be a correction on the way, because you’ve seen almost a continuous rise from early this year. Markets just shot up continuously. Whenever you have that kind of a situation, you can expect a fall back. It can happen any time, it just depends on what the trigger is. 

*Where do Indian markets stand in your preference order among EMs and why? *

India is among the top three. China, India and Thailand are the top countries that we have right now. 

*Do you think US markets are overvalued—and to that extent money could flow to EMs? *

The US markets continues to rise. I am surprised that people talk about a downturn in the US market, but S&P has not come down at all. That does not mean that money is not going to go to the other markets, because just remember that when people make profits in the US, they want to diversify. Many of them are underweight emerging markets generally. 

*The rupee is at a two-year high. Did you see this coming? Where do you see the rupee heading from here? *

I see the Indian rupee continuing to get stronger and probably hit Rs60 against the US dollar by the end of the year on the back of growth in India, strong and rising reserves. If you look at the price parity in India, it is not overvalued. 

*The market is largely supported by domestic money? Do you think this is set to grow? *

As interest rates come down, as deposit rates come down, people will begin to look at other alternatives, other ways to make money. That will also drive people to equity markets. 

*Cyclical, consumption, defensives—what is going to be the theme for Indian markets for the next year? *

Right now, it is very much the consumption story. But I think going forward it is going to be an infrastructure story, because I think the Indian government realizes that they are far behind China in infrastructure, and something has to be done about that. The part of it comes from privatization of the state-owned enterprises, part of it will come from raising money for infrastructure projects, and of course, the way you do that is by making it safer for infrastructure investors to go into the market. 

*What are your thoughts on reforms such as demonetisation and GST (goods and services tax Act)? What is on your wish list on more reforms? *

The demonetisation did not turn out to be as bad as I expected. When it first came in, I thought this is clearly going to have a bad effect on the economy. I think it is not as bad as expected. The good news is that it has tuned in people more into electronic payments, which is good for the economy to speed things up. I think the challenge going forward for (prime minister Narendra) Modi is going to be that the GST implementation goes through without state governments introducing new taxes and new levies, which could be very detrimental to the whole system. 

The next wish list is general relaxing of foreign investment restrictions. That will free up a lot of capital to come in. 

*Which are your favourite sectoral bets in India at this point? *

Currently, the small and mid cap stocks are of interest to us. Among individual sectors, I would say diversified companies, private small banks, materials, and chemical companies. We also like automobile tyres. 

*What are your thoughts on state-run banks after the recent crackdown by RBI on bad loans? *

They look good now. We are not too worried about the bad loans for the state-owned banks. 

*What is the biggest risk to Indian markets right now? *

I think the geopolitical risks. There is stress with China, there is some stress with Pakistan that still continues. If you have an outbreak, it will not be good for the markets.
http://www.livemint.com/Money/QvqOR...gainst-the-dollar-by-2017end-Mark-Mobius.html

*NTPC seeks licence to set up charging stations for electric vehicles*
State-controlled NTPC Ltd is exploring the possibility of securing a national licence for setting up charging stations for electric vehicles across states.

Currently under The Electricity Act, 2003, a distribution licence is required to distribute power from the respective state electricity regulatory commissions (SERCs).

India’s largest power generation utility is seeking a pan-India licence as it will help scale up its EV charging business rapidly in the face of emerging competition.

The EV business assumes importance for NTPC due to its lucrative market potential of around 90 billion units of power. With the current installed power generation capacity and projects under construction expected to meet India’s electricity demand till 2026, NTPC is scouting for new growth areas.

“We are trying to get a common licence. Electricity can be sold by a discom, a licencee or a franchisee. All three models are there. It is a licenced activity. We will try to work it out if it is possible to have one licence for the whole country. We are looking for a country-wide licensing. If that happens we will be able to set up the charging stations very quickly,” said a senior NTPC executive, requesting anonymity.

_Mint_ reported on 10 March about how NTPC was exploring an EV business to help create the demand for electricity generated by its plants and keep pace with the fast-changing power sector.

“This is a very good, growing business as the demand for electricity will be created. It has a very good synergy with us because we can start with the charging part of the business quickly. Later on we can get into battery and other associated businesses,” added the NTPC executive cited above.

This comes in the backdrop of ambitious government plans for a mass- scale shift to electric vehicles by 2030 so that every vehicle on Indian roads by then—both personal and commercial—is powered by electricity.

Any shift to electric vehicles will also help cut both air pollution and fuel imports.

“What we have planned is to have battery banks wherein we will be swapping batteries. Basically it will be an energy business for us with charging from the renewable energy sources,” said another NTPC executive who also did not wish to be identified.

NTPC plans to set up battery swapping stations wherein recharged batteries will be swapped with the batteries drained of charge.

The state-owned utility is working on a plan to bring down the cost of setting up these charging stations by half to around Rs1 lakh each.

In addition, NTPC wants to contribute significantly to India’s plans to set up 100GW of solar power capacity by 2022.

The utility wants to supply electricity from 10,000 MW of solar power capacity that it is setting up on its own and buy 15,000 MW on behalf of the ministry of new and renewable energy.

An NTPC spokesperson in an emailed response confirmed the development, saying, “Yes, NTPC is exploring various options in the area of EV charging station business.”

Experts believe that such a national licence for EV charging stations will be a shot in the arm for NTPC.

“The idea of a comprehensive national retail supply licence is going to be big a booster for NTPC’s business plans. It requires comprehensive review of existing laws and regulations given the concurrent nature, content and carriage segregation issues and developing licence provisions for a specific activity such as charging EVs,” said Sambitosh Mohapatra, partner, energy and utilities at PwC India.
http://www.livemint.com/Industry/Cm...to-set-up-charging-stations-for-electric.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Railways
02-August, 2017 16:39 IST
*Water Recycle Plants in Railways *

On various zones and production units of Indian Railways, 49 numbers of Water Recycling Plants (WRPs) have already been commissioned and to establish more WRPs, 36 numbers of WRPs have already been sanctioned. The position of WRPs are maintained zone /production unit wise. The details of WRPs, commissioned as well as sanctioned are as given below. 


S.No.
Railway Zone
No. of WRPs commissioned
No. of WRPs sanctioned

1
Central
8
5
2

Eastern
1
2
3

East Central
0
1
4

East Coast
3
1
5

Northern
0
1
6

North Central
2
3
7

North Eastern
0
6
8

Northeast Frontier
0
1
9

North Western
4
1
10

Southern
6
7
11

South Central
4
1
12

South Eastern
1
2
13

South East Central
4
1
14

South Western
2
2
15

Western
0
1
16

West Central
6
1
17

Diesel Locomotive Works
1
0
18

Integrated Coach Factory
3
0
19

Rail Coach Factory
3
0
20

Rail Wheel Factory
1
0


Total
49
36


The capacity of WRPs already commissioned on Indian Railways varies from 10,000 liter/day to 20,00,000 liter/day depending upon the requirement. The capacity of Water Recycling Plants is upgraded/additional plant installed whenever requirement of recycled water increases. 



This Press Release is based on the information given by the Minister of State for Railways Shri Rajen Gohain in a written reply to a question in Lok Sabha on 02.08.2017 (Wednesday).

****

Ministry of Railways
02-August, 2017 16:39 IST
*Facilities to Railway Passengers *

Provision of enhanced passenger amenities in train coaches is a continual endeavor of the Indian Railways.

Some of the policy decisions taken in this regard are:

1. Provision of cushioned seats in General Second class coaches.

2. Provision of bottle holder and snack table in Non-AC Sleeper Class coaches.

3. Provision of dust bins in Non-AC coaches.

4. Provision of mugs with chain in Non-AC coaches.

5. Provision of Health Faucets in AC as well as Non-AC Sleeper class coaches, etc.


Besides, new trains having better passenger amenities, such as Tejas, Humsafar and Antyodaya have already been introduced. It has also been decided to carry out the work of upgradation of the coach interiors and exteriors and to provide additional amenities in the identified coaches, that have a certain balance residual life. The upgradation of coaches would result in an improvement in the overall ambience and furnishing and enhanced passenger comfort. It has been decided to carry out the work in a phased manner depending upon the availability of capacities and funds.


Cleaning of coaches including toilets is done at both ends in all trains. Some of the major initiatives taken by Indian Railways towards improvement of cleanliness in trains are as follows:-


(i) Cleaning of coaches of trains at both ends including mechanized cleaning.

(ii) On Board House Keeping Service (OBHS) has been provided in nearly 900 trains including Rajdhani, Shatabdi, and other important long distance Mail/Express trains for cleaning of coach toilets, doorways, aisles and passenger compartments during the run of the trains.

(iii) ‘Clean My Coach’ service is provided on demand in nearly 880 important Superfast/ Mail/Express long distance trains having “On Board Housekeeping Service”.

(iv) Clean Train Station (CTS) scheme has also been prescribed for limited mechanized cleaning attention to identified trains including cleaning of toilets during their scheduled stoppages enroute at nominated stations. 40 Clean Train Stations are presently working.


In its endeavour to provide quality and hygienic food to the passengers, Indian Railways have developed and operationalized an institutionalized mechanism for monitoring of quality and hygiene of catering services through regular inspections at various levels to address catering complaints. Further, to improve the standard of food being provided to passengers in trains, new Catering Policy has been issued on 27th February, 2017 wherein inter-alia Indian Railway Catering and Tourism Corporation Limited (IRCTC) has been mandated to carry out the unbundling by creating a distinction primarily between food preparation and food distribution. In order to upgrade quality of food preparation, IRCTC is to set up new kitchens and upgrade existing ones. Further, a pilot project on optional catering service will be provided to passengers booking tickets from 01.08.2017 onwards for the journeys to commence on 01.08.2017 and onwards shall be introduced on 31 Rajdhani/Shatabdi/Duronto under the management of IRCTC w.e.f. 01.08.2017. This scheme shall be implemented for an initial period of 6 months subject to mid-term review of the scheme after 3 months.


This Press Release is based on the information given by the Minister of State for Railways Shri Rajen Gohain in a written reply to a question in Lok Sabha on 02.08.2017 (Wednesday).

****

Ministry of Railways
02-August, 2017 16:36 IST
*Coach Manufacturing Units in Railways *

The details of the installed capacities of the coach manufacturing units under the Ministry of Railways, and their production in the last three years and the current year are given below.

S.No.
Name of Production Unit.
Installed Capacity (Nos.In coaches)

2014-15
2015-16
2016-17
2017-18(till June 2017)

1.
Integral Coach Factory(ICF), Perambur, Chennai, Tamil Nadu.
1700

1678
1997
2215
380

2.
Rail Coach Factory(RCF), Kapurthala, Punjab.
1500

1480
1603
1489
316

3.
Modern Coach Factory(MCF), Raebareli, Uttar Pradesh.
*

140
330
576
112



Modern Coach Factory (MCF), Raebareli has been planned to have an installed capacity of 1000 coaches per year. In addition, a factory has been set up at Haldia, West Bengal, for furnishing of 100 Diesel Electrical Multiple Unit (DEMU) coaches every year. However both, Modern Coach Factory (MCF), Raebareli, and DEMU Coach Factory, Haldia, are still in the stabilization phase and their outturn is planned to increase gradually.


The demand for rail service is dynamic and decreases/increases depending upon seasonal variations, growth of passenger traffic, etc. The requirement of the coaches is based on these factors and gets included in the annual Coach Production Programme. The production of coaches is normally commensurate with the requirement.


The Indian Railways have procured Mainline Electric Multiple Unit (MEMU)/ Alternating Current Electrical Multiple Unit (ACEMU) coaches from private manufacturers in the past, but no such order has been placed on private manufacturers during the last three years.


This Press Release is based on the information given by the Minister of State for Railways Shri Rajen Gohain in a written reply to a question in Lok Sabha on 02.08.2017 (Wednesday).

****


Ministry of Railways
02-August, 2017 16:35 IST
*Improvement in Passenger Facilities in different areas on Railways *


Policing on Railways being a State subject, prevention of crime, registration of cases, their investigation and maintenance of law and order in Railway premises as well as on running trains are the statutory responsibility of the State Governments, which they discharge through Government Railway Police (GRP)/District Police. However, Railway Protection Force (RPF) supplements the efforts of GRP in providing better protection and security of passenger area and passengers and for matters connected therewith.


Besides, the following steps are also being taken by the Railways to improve security in trains:


1. On vulnerable and identified routes/sections, 2500 trains (on an average) are escorted by Railway Protection Force daily, in addition to 2200 trains escorted by Government Railway Police of different States daily.

2. Security Help Line number 182 is made operational over Indian Railways for security related assistance to passengers in distress.

3. Indian Railways have installed CCTV cameras on a limited number of coaches of passenger and suburban trains on a pilot basis.

4. Surprise checks are conducted in trains to ensure security of passengers and alertness of trains escorting staff.

5. Sniffers dog squads are being utilized for anti-sabotage checks in trains.

6. The ladies special trains running in metropolitan cities are being escorted by lady RPF personnel. Staff deployment is made in ladies compartments of sub-urban trains during late night and early morning to ensure proper security to lady passengers.


7. Drives by Commercial Department and RPF are conducted from time to time against the entry of unauthorised persons in trains.

8. Close liaison is made by RPF with the State Police/GRP authorities at all levels for prevention of crime, registration of cases, their investigation and maintenance of law and order in Railway premises as well as on running trains.

With the objective to provide quality food to rail passengers, new Catering Policy 2017 has been issued on 27.02.2017 wherein Indian Railway Catering and Tourism Corporation Limited (IRCTC) has been mandated to carry out the unbundling by creating a distinction primarily between food preparation and food distribution. The new catering policy, inter-alia, includes the following features for unbundling of catering services (i) IRCTC shall manage catering services on all mobile units. (ii) Meals for all mobile units will be picked up from the nominated kitchens owned, operated and managed by IRCTC. (iii) IRCTC will engage service providers for hospitality industry for service of food in trains. (iv) IRCTC shall not outrightly outsource or issue licenses for provision of catering services to private licensees. (v) IRCTC shall retain the ownership and shall be fully accountable for all the issues pertaining to setting up and operation of the Base Kitchens and quality of food. (vi) IRCTC shall ensure compliance of all statutory guidelines viz. FSSAI norms of food safety in Base Kitchens/ kitchen units and mobile catering units, pollution control, Green Tribunal etc (the statutory bodies mentioned are indicative in nature, not exhaustive). (vii) Third Party Audit of mobile units and base kitchens shall be done by Zonal Railways periodically by an independent agency.


Other steps taken to ensure good quality and hygienic food served to the passengers inter-alia include:- (i) Phased introduction of station based e-catering at all A1 and A category stations for widening the range of options available to passengers for ordering food of their choice. (ii) Introduction of precooked food (‘ready to eat’ meals). (iii) Operation of Centralized Catering Service Monitoring Cell (CSMC) (toll free number 1800-111-321) for prompt redressal of passenger grievances relating to the catering activities and real time assistance to travelling public. (iv) Imposition of penalties in case of deficiencies detected in services. (v) Operation of All India Helpline (No. 138) for rail-users to lodge complaints/suggestions regarding food and catering services (vi) A Twitter handle with the address @IRCATERING has also been made operational to cater to the complaints/suggestions with regard to catering services.


On Board House Keeping Service (OBHS) is being provided in all Rajdhani, Shatabdi and other important long distance Mail/Express trains for cleaning of coach toilets, doorways, aisles and passenger compartments during the run of the trains. This scheme was implemented in 670 trains up to March’2016.Now the OBHS scheme has been extended to cover nearly 900 trains.

Provision of enhanced passenger amenities in train coaches is a continual endeavor of the Indian Railways. New trains having better passenger amenities, such as Tejas, Humsafar and Antodaya have been introduced during the last one year.


Indian Railways has more than 8000 Stations. It has always been the endeavour of the Railways to provide adequate amenities to the passengers at the stations. Certain amenities are provided at the time of construction of new stations based on anticipated volume of traffic. Amenities are further augmented from time to time with growth in passenger traffic handled at stations, based on the felt need, expectations of the travelling public and availability of funds.


In the recent past Indian Railways have taken various steps to improve the services and facilitate the passengers, some of which are given below.


At stations:


i. Lifts and Escalators at the stations for facilitating movement across platforms.

ii. Battery Operated Vehicles for carrying passengers before/after the train journey, especially senior citizens and persons with disabilities.

iii. Yatri Mitra Sewa for passengers requiring wheel-chair assistance.

iv. Well appointed Retiring Rooms, Waiting Halls and Executive Lounges to relax for passengers during transit.

v. Wi-Fi facility at 127 important stations on Indian Railway.


In Reservations and travel:


i. Introduction of the Alternate Train Accommodation Scheme known as ‘VIKALP’ to give option to waitlisted passengers to shift to alternate train having vacant accommodation.

ii. Provision of facility to physically handicapped persons to book reserved tickets online.

iii. Introduction of paperless unreserved ticket booking through mobile phone.

iv. Automatic refund of confirmed/ Reservation Against Cancellation(RAC)/e-tickets on cancellation of trains.

v. Enhancement of Senior Citizen Quota as well as quota earmarked for persons with disability.

vi. Making provision in the system for automatic preparation of reservation charts at least four hours before the scheduled departure of train.


vii. Provision of facility to book available accommodation after preparation of first reservation chart through internet as well as across any computerized Passenger Reservation System (PRS) counter upto preparation of second reservation chart.

viii. Acceptance of all International Credit/Debit cards for booking of e-tickets through Indian Railway Catering and Tourism Corporation ( IRCTC ) website.

ix. The passengers having confirmed/RAC/Waitlisted PRS counter tickets may cancel the same through IRCTC website (www.irctc.co.in) or through 139 within the prescribed time limit and the refund amount maybe collected across PRS counter on surrendering the original ticket.

x. In order to facilitate cancellation of PRS counter tickets at relatively smaller stations, one of the Unreserved Ticketing System( UTS) cum PRS counters (wherever PRS booking facility is available) has been earmarked for granting refund beyond the working hours of PRS counters/Current counters. This facility is available in respect of PRS counter tickets for those trains whose scheduled departure time is within the next 24 hours.

xi. Establishment of Yatri Ticket Suvidha Kendras for issuing of tickets through public private partnership for establishment and operation of computerised Passenger Reservation System (PRS)-cum Unreserved Ticketing System (UTS) terminals.

xii. Facility for booking unreserved ticket including platforms tickets and Season Tickets through mobile phone in the 6 suburban sections of Indian Railway in Kolkata, Mumbai, Chennai, Secunderabad and in Delhi – Palwal and Delhi-Ghaziabad sections of Northern Railway.


xiii. Commencement of concierge services with facility for online booking of wheelchairs through IRCTC website at New Delhi and 23 other stations.

xiv. Provision of Automatic Ticket Vending Machines to facilitate purchase of unreserved journey tickets.

xv. Extension of e-ticketing facility to foreign debit/credit cards for foreign tourists and NRIs.

xvi. Commissioning of online booking of retiring room at over 488 Railway stations.


This Press Release is based on the information given by the Minister of State for Railways Shri Rajen Gohain in a written reply to a question in Lok Sabha on 02.08.2017 (Wednesday).

*****

Ministry of Railways
02-August, 2017 16:32 IST
*Solar Powered Diesel Multiple Unit in Railways *

The Diesel Electric Multiple Unit (DEMU) Broad Gauge Train with Solar Power generation on roof top of its coaches has been dedicated to the nation by the Hon’ble Minister of Railways on 14.07.2017. This train has been inducted in the link of Train Number 740033 between Delhi Sarai Rohilla - Garhi Harsaru - Farukhnagar in Northern Railway.

The details of reduction in Carbon Emission and fuel saving shall be known after running this train for a period of one year.

Ministry of Railways has sanctioned work for providing similar Solar Power System on 24 more Coaches of DEMU trains. Another work has been sanctioned by Ministry of Railways for provision of Solar power System with flexible solar panels on 250 coaches of DEMUs. 

This Press Release is based on the information given by the Minister of State for Railways Shri Rajen Gohain in a written reply to a question in Lok Sabha on 02.08.2017 (Wednesday).



******


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Finance
03-August, 2017 17:33 IST
*Repayment of 7.46% Government Stock 2017 on August 28, 2017*



The outstanding balance of *7.46% Government Stock 2017 *is repayable at par on *August 28, 2017. *No interest will accrue there on from *August 28, 2017*. In the event of a holiday being declared on *August 28, 2017 *by any State Government under the Negotiable Instruments Act, 1881, the Loan/s will be repaid by the paying offices in that State on the previous working day.


As per sub-regulations 24 (2) and 24(3) of Government Securities Regulations, 2007 payment of maturity proceeds to the registered holder of Government Security held in the form of Subsidiary General Ledger or Constituent Subsidiary General Ledger account or Stock Certificate shall be made by a pay order incorporating the relevant particulars of his bank account or by credit to the account of the holder in any bank having facility of receipt of funds through electronic means. For the purpose of making payment in respect of the securities, the original subscriber or the subsequent holders of such Government Securities, shall submit the relevant particulars of their bank account well in advance.


However, in the absence of relevant particulars of bank account / mandate for receipt of funds through electronic means, to facilitate repayment of the Loan on the due date, holders may tender the securities, duly discharged, at the Public Debt Offices, Treasuries / Sub-Treasuries and branches of State Bank of India and its Associate Banks (at which they are enfaced / registered for payment of interest) 20 days in advance of the due date for repayment.


Full details of the procedure for receiving the discharge value may be obtained from any of the aforesaid paying offices.



*******


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Power
03-August, 2017 15:21 IST
*25.28 crores LEDs distributed by EESL in 36 States and UTs across India under UJALA Scheme *

Estimated Energy Savings of more than 32.84 billion kWh per year 

Avoided Peak Demand of 6575 MW

GHG emission reductions of 26.60 Million tonnes CO2 per year 

The Minister of State (IC) For Power, Coal, New & Renewable Energy and Mines, Shri Piyush Goyal, in a written reply to a question in Lok Sabha today, informed the House that as on 1st August, 2017, Energy Efficiency Services Limited (EESL) has distributed 25.28 crore LED bulbs and the private sector has also sold 41.44 crore LED bulbs up to June, 2017, to domestic consumers throughout the country, against Government’s target to replace 77 crore incandescent bulbs with LED bulbs by March, 2019.


Further, the Minister informed that as on 1st August, 2017, EESL’s distributing over 25.28 crore LED bulbs in 36 States and UTs across India alone has resulted in estimated energy savings of more than 32.84 billion kWh per year with avoided peak demand of 6575 MW and GHG emission reduction of 26.60 Million tonnes CO2 per year. In addition, there are savings due to sale of LED bulbs by the private sector. The State/UT-wise estimated energy savings are as follows:


*Sl. No.
States/UTs
No. of LED bulbs distributed
Estimated Energy Saved per year(MUs)
Estimated avoided peak demand(MW)*

1
Andaman Nicobar
4,00,000
52.00
10.39

2
Andhra Pradesh
2,16,77,316
2,818.02
563.04

3
Arunachal Pradesh
8,985
0.41
0.08

4
Assam
15,31,046
199.04
39.77

5
Bihar
1,39,36,861
1,806.39
360.92

6
Chandigarh
2,35,859
30.66
6.13

7
Chhattisgarh
84,60,396
1,089.87
217.76

8
Dadra &Nagar Haveli
1,35,667
17.64
3.52

9
Daman & Diu
1,35,924
17.67
3.53

10
Delhi
1,16,15,917
1,507.74
301.25

11
Goa
8,20,333
106.64
21.31

12
Gujarat
3,59,88,490
4,671.01
933.27

13

Haryana
1,26,63,682
1,639.07
327.49

14
Himachal Pradesh
76,27,735
991.61
198.12

15
Jammu and Kashmir
76,89,954
999.69
199.74

16
Jharkhand
1,01,88,680
1,324.11
264.56

17
Karnataka
1,65,04,010
2,138.93
427.36

18
Kerala
1,01,19,390
1,315.52
262.84

19
Lakshadweep
1,00,000
13.00
2.60

20
Madhya Pradesh
1,40,20,204
1,814.84
362.61

21
Maharashtra
2,12,92,816
2,768.07
553.06

22
Manipur
19,965
2.60
0.52

23
Meghalaya
2,48,608
31.71
6.34

24
Mizoram
5,28,624
68.25
13.64

25
Nagaland
4,59,769
59.77
11.94

26
Odisha
1,07,68,272
1,395.46
278.81

27
Puducherry
6,09,251
79.20
15.82

28
Punjab
1,18,191
14.91
2.98

29
Rajasthan
1,36,22,341
1,768.22
353.29

30
Sikkim
1,05,148
13.67
2.73

31
Tamil Nadu
4,97,119
61.81
12.35

32
Telangana
13,40,472
172.89
34.54

33
Tripura
5,71,570
74.30
14.85

34
Uttar Pradesh
1,96,68,086
2,543.85
508.26

35
Uttarakhand
38,61,511
499.79
99.86

36
West Bengal
52,88,707
678.43
135.55

*Total
25,28,60,899
32,846.78
6,575.81*


Shri Goyal stated that EESL’s procurements conform to BIS specification IS 16102 (Part 2): 2012 for performance requirements of self-ballast lamps. Further, these bulbs carry a 3-year free replacement warranty against technical defects. There are stringent quality checks to ensure the quality of LED bulbs. No specific complaints have been received regarding excessive charging and lack of interest by distributing agencies under UJALA scheme. EESL has deployed field monitoring staff to take care of such issues, if any, the Minister added. 


Shri Goyal also informed that under the UJALA Scheme, EESL aggregates the demand and procures LED bulbs through competitive bidding process to get the lowest price compared to retail market. The consumers, having metered connection, can acquire LED bulbs from designated distribution centres set up at various locations across the country. LED bulbs are being distributed on upfront payment basis and on-bill finance scheme in 36 States and UTs across India under UJALA scheme.

*****
Ministry of Power
03-August, 2017 15:17 IST
*Decentralized Distributed Generation for Electrification of Remote/Backward Areas *

4,220 projects worth Rs.1354.60 crores sanctioned: Shri Piyush Goyal 

Subsidy of Rs. 246.84 crore disbursed under DDG in last three years

The Minister of State (IC) For Power, Coal, New & Renewable Energy and Mines, Shri Piyush Goyal, in a written reply to a question in Lok Sabha today, informed the House about the steps taken by the Government for electrification of villages situated in backward and remote areas of the country through new and renewable energy sources.


The Minister stated that under the Decentralized Distributed Generation (DDG) of Deen Dayal Upadhyaya Gram Jyoti Yojana (DDUGJY), electricity access is provided to all the villages/habitations where grid connectivity is either not feasible or not cost effective including those situated in backward and remote areas of the country. This includes mini grids and standalone systems.


Shri Goyal informed that as on 30.6.2017, 4,220 projects have been sanctioned with the project cost of Rs.1354.60 crore, in various States across the country under the DDG scheme. All the remaining un-electrified villages are targeted to be electrified by May, 2018.


Further, the Minister stated that a subsidy of Rs.246.84 crore was disbursed under DDG during the last three years. The State-wise details of capital subsidy released under DDG during the last three years 2014-15, 2015-16 and 2016-17 are as follows:


*Sr. No.
Name of the State
Subsidy amount (Rs. in crore)*

1
Andhra Pradesh
14.4025

2
Assam
81.6966

3
Chhattisgarh
96.1373

4
Karnataka
5.2974

5
Kerala
1.2439

6
Madhya Pradesh
10.5729

7
Rajasthan
24.6835

8
Uttarakhand
1.4834

9
Uttar Pradesh
11.3187


*Grand Total
246.8363*


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Railways
04-August, 2017 16:20 IST
*Setting-Up of Rail Neer Water Plants *

Indian Railway Catering and Tourism Corporation Limited (IRCTC) has been mandated to set up Rail Neer Packaged Drinking Water plants in compliance of Budget Pronouncements. At present, 7 Rail Neer Plants are operational. During the current Financial Year 2017-18, one more Rail Neer Plant at Nagpur under PPP (Public Private Partnership) mode with production capacity of 72000 litres per day, shall start commercial production by October 2017. The approximate cost likely to be incurred on this plant is about Rs 8 crore, which comprises of the civil and electrical works and plant and machinery cost.

This Press Release is based on the information given by the Minister of State for Railways Shri Rajen Gohain in a written reply to a question in Rajya Sabha on 04.08.2017(Friday).

****

Ministry of Railways
04-August, 2017 16:18 IST
*Revamping of Railway Stations by Private Sector *

Indian Railways has advertized its plan to offer ‘A-1’ and ‘A’ category stations on ‘as is where is’ basis for redevelopment by inviting proposals from developers with their designs and business ideas. Railway has already invited Bid for 26 Railway Stations.

Zonal Railways, in the first phase of station redevelopment program which was launched on 08.02.2017, have already invited bids for 23 stations. The State-wise details of these stations are as under:-

*S. No.
Name of Station
State*

1
Lokmanya Tilak (T)
Maharashtra

2
Pune
Maharashtra

3
Thane
Maharashtra

4
Mumbai Central
Maharashtra

5
Bandra Terminus
Maharashtra

6
Borivali
Maharashtra

7
Howrah
West Bengal

8
Visakhapatnam
Andhra Pradesh

9
Kanpur Central
Uttar Pradesh


10
Allahabad
Uttar Pradesh

11
Kamakhya
Assam


12
Udaipur City
Rajasthan

13
Faridabad
Haryana


14
Jammu Tawi
Jammu & Kashmir


15
Secunderabad
Andhra Pradesh


16
Vijayawada
Andhra Pradesh


17
Ranchi
Jharkhand


18
Chennai Central
Tamilnadu


19
Kozhikode
Kerala


20
Yashwantpur
Karnataka


21
Bangalore Cantt
Karnataka


22
Indore
Madhya Pradesh


23
Bhopal
Madhya Pradesh



In the first phase of 23 stations, bids for Jammu Tawi and Kozhikode Railway Stations have been opened on 12.07.2017 and 24.07.2017 respectively.

Further, a dedicated organization viz. Indian Railway Stations Development Corporation Limited (IRSDC) has been set up to undertake redevelopment of stations to international standards. 12 stations viz. Amritsar (Punjab), Anand Vihar (Delhi), Bijwasan (Delhi), Baiyappanahalli (Karnataka), Chandigarh (Punjab), Gandhinagar (Gujarat), Gandhinagar (Rajasthan), Gwalior (Madhya Pradesh), Habibganj (Madhya Pradesh), Nagpur (Maharashtra), Surat (Gujarat) and Shivajinagar (Maharashtra) have been entrusted to IRSDC for redevelopment.

The work of Habibganj Railway Station has been started. A contract of civil engineering works for redevelopment of Gandhinagar Railway Station along with construction of a 300-room hotel on the air space of the station has also been awarded and ground-breaking done. The work is in progress. Bids for Surat Railway Station have been opened on 05.06.2017.

These projects are new to Railways and complex in nature. These require detailed techno-economic feasibility studies, hence no time frame has been presently set for completion of these projects.

The cost of station redevelopment is to be met by leveraging commercial development of vacant land/air space in and around the stations. Therefore, railway funds are not required for station redevelopment projects. Such projects shall generally be cost neutral to Railway.


This Press Release is based on the information given by the Minister of State for Railways Shri Rajen Gohain in a written reply to a question in Rajya Sabha on 04.08.2017 (Friday).

****


Ministry of Railways
04-August, 2017 16:07 IST
*Various Steps to Improve The Services and Facilities to Railway Passengers *

Improvement to Passenger amenities on Indian Railways (IR) is a continuous process. Present day passengers expect visible and qualitative improvement in public utilities and amenities provided at the Stations. With a view to meeting the expectations of the passengers, Indian Railways is making all out effort to provide improved facilities at the stations including those located in small cities/towns. Indian Railways has more than 8000 Stations. It has always been the endeavour of the Railways to provide adequate amenities to the passengers at the stations. Certain amenities are provided at the time of construction of new stations based on anticipated volume of traffic. Amenities are further augmented from time to time with growth in passenger traffic handled at stations, based on the felt need, expectations of the travelling public and availability of funds. 

In the recent past Indian Railways has taken various steps to improve the services and facilitate the passengers, some of which are given below.

At stations:


Lifts and Escalators at the stations for facilitating movement across platforms.
Battery Operated Vehicles for carrying passengers before/after the train journey, especially senior citizens and persons with disabilities.

Yatri Mitra Sewa for passengers requiring wheel-chair assistance.

Well appointed Retiring Rooms, Waiting Halls and Executive Lounges to relax for passengers during transit.
Wi-fi facility at 127 important stations on IR.


In Reservations and travel:


Introduction of the Alternate Train Accommodation Scheme known as ‘VIKALP’ to give option to waitlisted passengers to shift to alternate train having vacant accommodation.
Provision of facility to physically handicapped persons to book reserved tickets online.

Introduction of paperless unreserved ticket booking through mobile phone.

Automatic refund of confirmed/ Reservation Against Cancellation (RAC)/e-tickets on cancellation of trains.
Enhancement of Senior Citizen Quota as well as quota earmarked for physically handicapped persons.
Making provision in the system for automatic preparation of reservation charts at least four hours before the scheduled departure of train.

Provision of facility to book available accommodation after preparation of first reservation chart through internet as well as across any computerized Passenger Reservation System (PRS) counter upto preparation of second reservation chart.
Acceptance of all International Credit/Debit cards for booking of e-tickets through Indian Railway Catering and Tourism Corporation (IRCTC) website.

The passengers having confirmed/RAC/Waitlisted PRS counter tickets may cancel the same through IRCTC website (irctc.co.in) or through 139 within the prescribed time limit and the refund amount maybe collected across PRS counter on surrendering the original ticket.
In order to facilitate cancellation of PRS counter tickets at relatively smaller stations, one of the Unreserved Ticketing System(UTS) cum PRS counters (wherever PRS booking facility is available) has been earmarked for granting refund beyond the working hours of PRS counters/Current counters. This facility is available in respect of PRS counter tickets for those trains whose scheduled departure time is within the next 24 hours.
Establishment of Yatri Ticket Suvidha Kendras for issuing of tickets through public private partnership for establishment and operation of computerised Passenger Reservation System (PRS)-cum Unreserved Ticketing System (UTS) terminals.

Facility for booking unreserved ticket including platforms tickets and Season Tickets through mobile phone in the 6 suburban sections of IR in Kolkata, Mumbai, Chennai, Secunderabad and in Delhi – Palwal and Delhi-Ghaziabad sections of Northern Railway
Commencement of concierge services with facility for online booking of wheelchairs through IRCTC website at New Delhi and 23 other stations.
Provision of Automatic Ticket Vending Machines to facilitate purchase of unreserved journey tickets.

Extension of e-ticketing facility to foreign debit/credit cards for foreign tourists and NRIs.

Commissioning of online booking of retiring room at over 488 Railway stations.

Regular inspections are conducted by Officers, Service Improvement Group (SIG), Passenger Amenities Committee (PAC) & Passenger Services Committee (PSC) to monitor the availability and maintenance of passenger facilities at stations and remedial measures are taken as and when deficiencies are noted.

This Press Release is based on the information given by the Minister of State for Railways Shri Rajen Gohain in a written reply to a question in Rajya Sabha on 04.08.2017 (Friday).

****

The Union Minister for Railways, Shri Suresh Prabhakar Prabhu witnessing the Exchange of Agreements with the Stakeholders as part of “Mission Electrification” & “First EPC (Engineering Procurement Construction)” Contract of Indian Railways, in New Delhi on August 04, 2017. The Minister of State for Communications (Independent Charge) and Railways, Shri Manoj Sinha and the Chairman, Railway Board, Shri A.K. Mital are also seen.




The Union Minister for Railways, Shri Suresh Prabhakar Prabhu witnessing the Exchange of Agreements with the Stakeholders as part of “Mission Electrification” & “First EPC (Engineering Procurement Construction)” Contract of Indian Railways, in New Delhi on August 04, 2017. The Minister of State for Communications (Independent Charge) and Railways, Shri Manoj Sinha and the Chairman, Railway Board, Shri A.K. Mital are also seen.




The Union Minister for Railways, Shri Suresh Prabhakar Prabhu releasing the publication at the Exchange of Agreements with the Stakeholders as part of “Mission Electrification” & “First EPC (Engineering Procurement Construction)” Contract of Indian Railways, in New Delhi on August 04, 2017. The Minister of State for Communications (Independent Charge) and Railways, Shri Manoj Sinha and the Chairman, Railway Board, Shri A.K. Mital are also seen.




The Union Minister for Railways, Shri Suresh Prabhakar Prabhu releasing the ‘Business Plan 2017-18’, at the Exchange of Agreements with the Stakeholders as part of “Mission Electrification” & “First EPC (Engineering Procurement Construction)” Contract of Indian Railways, in New Delhi on August 04, 2017. The Minister of State for Communications (Independent Charge) and Railways, Shri Manoj Sinha and the Chairman, Railway Board, Shri A.K. Mital are also seen.




The Minister of State for Communications (Independent Charge) and Railways, Shri Manoj Sinha addressing at the Exchange of Agreements with the Stakeholders as part of “Mission Electrification” & “First EPC (Engineering Procurement Construction)” Contract of Indian Railways, in New Delhi on August 04, 2017. The Union Minister for Railways, Shri Suresh Prabhakar Prabhu and the Chairman, Railway Board, Shri A.K. Mital are also seen.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Railways
11-August, 2017 15:05 IST
*Installation of Display Screens At Railway Stations *

Railways propose to install display screens at foot-over bridges, platforms, waiting rooms etc. at Railway Stations under Railway Display Network (RDN) project. RailTel Corporation of India Ltd, a Public Sector Undertaking under the administrative control of Ministry of Railways, has been appointed as Nodal Agency to implement and manage Indian Railway’s RDN system.


Railway Display Network is envisaged to become a unique medium of communication with passengers which will not only provide necessary information and social messages to the passengers but will also become a medium of enriched infotainment.

Along with train information, it is proposed to display advertisement and social messages on the display screens. Railway Display Network will generate revenue by displaying contextualized advertisements for pre-agreed duration and frequency. Railway Display Network is planned to be built and operated on a self-sustainable model with no capital investment by Indian Railways.

Railway Display Network system will:

i) Display information related to train arrival, departure, train running status, platform and other passenger related information round the clock.

ii) Display information related to passenger amenities, comfort, convenience and safety.

iii) Display emergency messages on SOS basis and messages related to Disaster Management.

iv) Infotainment and social messages for engaging passengers.

v) Self-sustainable model by generating revenue through advertisement or any other related revenue generation opportunities.

The Proof of Concept (Pilot) of the project has since been completed at 16 stations of Indian Railways and around 500 display screens have been installed for the pilot project. The Railway Display Network system including installation of Display screens is expected to cover all A1, A, B, C, and D category stations of Indian Railways.


Railway Display Network system is proposed to be built and operated on a self-sustainable model with no capital investment by Indian Railways. Roll-out of the Railway Display Network system at various designated stations is expected to be done in a phased manner, starting with deployment at A1 category stations followed by A, C and other category stations. The complete project is expected to be completed in 4 years.


This Press Release is based on the information given by the Minister of State for Railways Shri Rajen Gohain in a written reply to a question in Rajya Sabha on 11.08.2017 (Friday).

****

Ministry of Railways
11-August, 2017 15:03 IST
*Diffrent Types of Goods Wagons *



There are 2,58,584 different types of wagons available over Indian Railways. The zone-wise holding of wagons are as under:


(i) Central Railway : 17246

(ii) Eastern Railway : 17581

(iii) East Central Railway : 23379

(iv) East Coast Railway : 19173

(v) Northern Railway : 13591

(vi) North Central Railway : 19089

(vii) North Eastern Railway :4570

(viii) Northeast Frontier Railway :6449

(ix) North Western Railway :8728

(x) Southern Railway :8996

(xi) South Central Railway :22607

(xii) South Eastern Railway :35269

(xiii) South East Central Railway :28119

(xiv) South Western Railway :8675

(xv) Western Railway :11781

(xvi) West Central Railway :13331

______

Total :258584


The present availability of wagons is adequate for meeting the present demand for rail transport.


This Press Release is based on the information given by the Minister of State for Railways Shri Rajen Gohain in a written reply to a question in Rajya Sabha on 11.08.2017 (Friday).

****

Ministry of Railways
11-August, 2017 15:02 IST
*Chemisty Stalls at Railways Stations *

To augment the emergency medical facilities at railway stations, policy guidelines for setting up of chemist stalls/corners are already in vogue vide Commercial Circular number 50/2000 dated 03.11.2000 and Commercial Circular number 67/2008 dated 02.12.2008 wherein Zonal Railways have been advised to provide Chemist Stalls at all A1 Category of stations. At present, 21 exclusive chemist stalls are operational on Indian Railways. The names of stations where chemist stalls as provided by Zonal Railways are Appended. Further, pursuant to announcement made in Rail Budget 2016-17, in order to have a single outlet/stall at platforms for non-catering items required during travelling, it has been decided to set up Multi Purpose Stalls (MPS) at railway stations wherein items permitted for sale are miscellaneous items, books/magazines/news paper, chemist stall items-OTC (over the counter) medicines and non-pharmacy items viz. dry/spray milk powder etc. In the MPS policy, individuals are also eligible to participate in the bidding process. 



The names of stations where chemist stalls as provided by Zonal Railways are as under:-


Zonal Railway
No. of Exclusive Chemist Stall
Name of Station

Central
2
Chhatrapati Shivaji Maharaj Terminus, Lokmanya Tilak Terminus

East Coast
3

Visakhapatnam, Bhubaneswar, Puri

Eastern
1
Howrah

Northeast Frontier
1
Guwahati

Northern
1
Lucknow Jn.

North Western
1
Jodhpur Jn.

South Central
2
Secunderabad Jn., Vijayawada Jn.

South East Central
2

Raipur Jn., Bilaspur Jn.
Western
8
Mumbai Church Gate, Mumbai Central, Andheri, Valsad, Surat, Vadodara Jn., Ahmedabad Jn., Ujjain Jn.

*Total*

* 21*



This Press Release is based on the information given by the Minister of State for Railways Shri Rajen Gohain in a written reply to a question in Rajya Sabha on 11.08.2017 (Friday).

****

Ministry of Railways
11-August, 2017 15:00 IST
*Safety Measures At Unmanned Level Crossings *

Following two trial projects are in progress for ensuring safety at unmanned level crossings:-

(i) Development and implementation of Satellite based system for warning at unmanned level crossing gates of Indian Railways has been undertaken by Research Designs & Standards Organisation (RDSO)/Ministry of Railways and Space Applications Centre/Indian Space Research Organisation (SAC/ISRO).

(ii) Development and implementation of a “Suitable and Viable Vandal-Proof Advance Warning System” (Radio & Radio Frequency Identification based) to Pre-warn road users against approaching train at unmanned level crossing gate was undertaken by RDSO in association with IIT/Kanpur at one LC gate. Based on the report submitted, RDSO is now conducting extended field trials at 10 unmanned LC gates in association with IIT/Kanpur to check the efficacy of the system.

Based on the extended trial report, the adoption of the technologies shall be considered.

This Press Release is based on the information given by the Minister of State for Railways Shri Rajen Gohain in a written reply to a question in Rajya Sabha on 11.08.2017 (Friday).

****


----------



## ashok321

Darjeeling tea to return to Russia already next year

More:
http://tass.com/search?query=India


----------



## RISING SUN

*Mumbai to Delhi in 13 hours, Railways to upgrade existing train*
The Railways is finally moving to connect the country’s most high-profile route — Delhi-Mumbai — by upgrading an existing train to complete the journey in 13 hours, *three hours less that the current running time for the Rajdhani*, official sources told The Indian Express. The move is expected to make this link a “*true overnighter*”, sources said.

The first trial of this service was conducted recently, using the Linke Hofman Busch (LHB) coaches of the Rajdhani. The Railway Ministry is now assessing the results and will conduct further trials, said sources. Members of the Railway Board will also discuss issues related to the new service in a meeting this month, said sources. Railway Board Member (Rolling Stock) Ravindra Gupta, who proposed this service, is spearheading the project.

While the existing 24-coach Mumbai Rajdhani has a sanctioned speed of 130 kmph, its average speed is about 90 kmph due to the curves and numerous other speed restrictions along the 1,386-km route that takes 15.35 hours. For the new project, a 14-coach train will be used, pulled by a single engine, even though two engines were deployed in the first trial for faster acceleration and deceleration.

The *LHB coaches are designed to run at a top speed of over 150 kmph — the engines are capable of 200 kmph*. However, speed restrictions owing to tracks, signalling systems and other route conditions, have forced the existing rakes to under-perform in terms of speed, said sources. In what is being termed a “soft trial”, the *14-coach rake took a little more than 13 hours with two operational halts to complete the journey*. The Railways’ engineers now believe that the final product will have to cut the six halts currently on the route to two, or even one.

The second, “more serious” trial will happen after the Railway Board meeting, a member, who did not wish to be named, told The Indian Express. The sanctioned speed of the new service under trial will continue to be 130 kmph, but efforts are being made to verify if stretches where the train can attain and remain at that speed for longer can be extended. This is key to the project’s success, said sources.

The Mumbai-Delhi route, patronised largely by business travellers, has seen a major shift in favour of airlines in recent years. A true overnighter will claw back a sizeable pie of that market, said Ministry officials. This plan is parallel to the futuristic plan, which was sanctioned recently, of developing Delhi-Mumbai and Delhi-Howrah routes into special corridors with semi-high-speed services. While that will take years and heavy investments in infrastructure upgrade, this project will take off soon, sources said.
http://indianexpress.com/article/in...n-railways-to-upgrade-existing-train-4785576/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sudhir007

@anant_s

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## RISING SUN

FPIs go short on India as global worries mount
Foreign investors' bullish derivatives bets on India are at the lowest levels of 2017 amid the ongoing risk off sentiment in emerging market sparked by the escalating tensions between the US and North Korea. 
As the war of words between the two countries is showing no signs of ending, analysts feel foreign investors are likely to continue their selling spree in Indian markets, which may drag the Nifty down by another 150-200 points.
“FIIs have taken bearish bets on in index futures worth `1,408 crore on Friday . With this, FIIs have cumulatively shorted more than 1 lakh contracts in index futures in the August series,“ said Jay Kumar Purohit, technical and derivative analyst at CentrumBSE 1.54 % Broking. 

http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...rries-mount/articleshow/60052875.cms?from=mdr


----------



## RISING SUN

*India puts curbs on pigeon peas import to support local prices*
India has put a cap on imports of pigeon peas at 200,000 tonnes, the government said in a notification on Saturday, as the price of the lentil plunged more than 60 percent due to record production.

The restriction will help support local prices of pigeon peas in the world's biggest importer of the lentils, but will put pressure on producers such as Myanmar, Tanzania, Mozambique and Malawi which rely on exports to India.

In the fiscal year running from April to March traders can import no more than 200,000 tonnes, the government said.

India had imported 703,540 tonnes pigeon peas, also known as arhar or tur locally, in 2016/17 fiscal year ended on March 31.

"After the bumper production, restriction on the imports was necessary to support local prices. The government should now allow export of lentils as well," said Pravin Dongre, chairman of the India Pulses and Grains Association.

India's pigeon peas production jumped 80 percent to 4.6 million tonnes in 2016/17.

"In the current fiscal year traders have so far imported more than 160,000 tonnes of pigeon peas. In August 40,000 tonnes is likely to land in the country. So there is no scope for new import contracts," said a Mumbai-based importer who declined to be identified. (Reporting by Rajendra Jadhav; editing by Jason Neely)
http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...ocal-prices/articleshow/59932183.cms?from=mdr


----------



## RISING SUN

*India biggest production hub: Honda *
Honda Motorcycle & Scooter India Pvt. Ltd. (HMSI), the Indian subsidiary of Japanese automotive major Honda, on Wednesday said *India had become the company’s biggest production hub for its two-wheelers worldwide with an annual production capacity of 64 lakh units from its four plants*. Honda also inaugurated its fourth assembly line at its third two-wheeler plant at Narsapura, near Bengaluru.

According to the company, the *fourth line has an annual capacity of 6 lakh units making the Karnataka plant as Honda’s biggest manufacturing plant worldwide with 24 lakhs units annual production capacity*.

Presently, HMSI has four manufacturing plants in India including Vithalpur in Gujarat and Narsapura in Karnataka.

“Honda’s two-wheeler business spans more than *120 countries worldwide and India is leading the demand*. In 2016-17, *India alone contributed 28% to Honda’s global two-wheeler sales and became the number one contributor to Honda’s two-wheeler business*,” stated Shinji Aoyama, Chief Officer, Regional Operations (Asia & Oceania), Honda Motor Company in a press release.

According to HMSI in the first quarter of FY18 Honda alone contributed 68% to the industry’s new volumes resulting in 3% market share gain to ever highest of 30%.

The company commissioned its first line of the manufacturing unit in 2013 at Narsapura has so far invested *about ₹ 2,600 crore and employs about 7,000 people*.

Apart from the direct investments Honda has created *an ecosystem of 26 new suppliers in the State and have created 15,000 additional employment opportunities at their plants*.

“In the long-term, Honda two-wheelers India’s steady and strategic investments will power our dreams to make India the Export hub worldwide,” said Minoru Kato – president & CEO, Honda Motorcycle & Scooter India Pvt. Ltd.
http://www.thehindu.com/business/Economy/india-biggest-production-hub-honda/article19409974.ece

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RISING SUN

*Indian Railways' Wi-Fi video entertainment plan for passengers gathers steam*
You could soon have video entertainment on trains to see you through long journeys. Video content providers such as Viacom18, Zee, Hungama and Shemaroo are keen to bid for the rights to provide video content on 3,000 trains through wireless intranet.

The Indian Railways, under its non-fare revenue cell, has drawn up the plan to provide video content, including movies in all major Indian languages on all its passenger trains.

Under the plan, passengers will be able to watch the content on their phones by logging on to the railways’ local wi-fi network onboard
*IT organization of the future*
According to the railways, the companies have evinced interest during the pre-bid conferences and will participate in bidding next month as well.

The number of trains will be divided into two equal packages and the bidding will happen in a phase-wise manner. The deal is likely to fetch the railways nearly Rs 500 crore annually in non-fare revenue.

“Almost 24 such companies have come forward. We will be charging an annual license fee from the successful bidder,” a top railway official said.

The contract will be awarded for a period of five years. The official said since uninterrupted internet facility cannot be provided on trains due to technological challenges and high cost, the plan to disseminate content through local wi-fi in all coaches will work well.

“Earlier, we were expecting over Rs 1,000 crore annually from this segment. But after consultation with stakeholders, it was felt that the market was still not ripe. However, we will easily be able to get Rs 500 crore without even spending a penny as the successful bidder will provide the technology and the equipment,” the official added.

A distribution box will be installed in the coaches, which will be updated regularly. Passengers will be able to consume content on their own devices.

The content-on-demand project falls under the railways’ plan to boost non-fare revenue by selling advertising spaces inside and outside trains and railway stations, and branding rights for stations and trains, besides leasing out spaces for ATMs and shops.

The railways sees Rs 18,000-crore revenue potential for these initiatives annually. In the recently released volume two of the Economic Survey 2016-17, it has been suggested that the railways should focus on such initiatives to boost revenue.

Railway minister Suresh Prabhu has set the target to earn 10% of total rail revenue from such sources so that reliance on freight and passenger fares can be reduced.

Currently, the railways earn only 3% of its total revenue from non-fare sources as against the 15-20% average for railways in developed countries.
http://tech.economictimes.indiatime...nt-plan-for-passengers-gathers-steam/60053111

*Railway minister Suresh Prabhu launches Antyodaya, Humsafar Express via video*
Railways minister Suresh Prabhu on Sunday inaugurated Antyodaya Express and Humsafar Express at Bandra Terminus here via video conferencing.

While *Antyodaya Express is a fully unreserved service, Humsafar Express is touted as an affordable luxury train* by the Railways.

“These express trains and host of other services for Mumbai suburban stations were launched by the railways minister through video conferencing,” a Western Railway release said.

While Antyodaya Express will run between Bandra (T) and Gorakhpur stations, Humsafar Express between Bandra (T) and Patna.

“Antyodaya Express will leave Bandra terminus every Sunday at 5:10am and will reach Gorakhpur at 5:35pm the next day. It will leave Gorakhpur every Tuesday at 3:15am and reach Bandra (T) at 4.15pm the next day,” it said.

Humsafar Express is fully air-conditioned train fitted with a GPS-based passenger information display system.

“It also has a *passenger announcement system, a fire and smoke detection and suppression system, CCTVs, comfortable seats, mobile and laptop charging points*. It also has *integrated Braille display*,” the release said.

This is the second Humsafar service to become operational on the Western Railway.

“The first such train was launched recently between Ahmedabad and Chennai,” it said.

The train will depart from Bandra (T) every Sunday at 12.55pm and will reach Patna at 10.15pm the next day.

“Similarly, the train will leave Patna at 11.10pm every Tuesday and will reach Bandra (T) at 7.35pm on Thursday,” as per the release.

The regular services of both the trains from Bandra will commence from August 20.

Prabhu also inaugurated a lift facility at suburban Borivali station to facilitate the movement of specially-abled and senior citizens. He also inaugurated the wi-fi facility at suburban Vasai Road and Virar stations.
http://www.hindustantimes.com/india...s-via-video/story-BJvIIOO2SgrwV6VgZO6OBJ.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321




----------



## RISING SUN

*July data shows minor ripples as India’s biggest reform sets sail*
Manufacturing took a hit in July, due largely to the rollout of GST at the beginning of the month, plummeting to its lowest in more than eight years. Also, sales of durables slumped, taking the industry by surprise. On the other hand, car sales grew at near-record levels. 

The Monetary Policy Committee will take on board all this and other data ahead of what’s widely expected to result in a decision on Wednesday to cut interest rates, according to an ET poll. 

The Nikkei India Manufacturing Purchasing Manager’s Index ( PMI) slowed to 47.9 in July, its lowest since February 2009, compared with 50.9 in June. A reading above 50 indicates expansion. New orders and output fell the steepest in more than eight years. 

“Manufacturing growth in India came to a halt in July, with the PMI down to its lowest mark in almost eight-and-a-half years amid widespread reports that the sector has been adversely affected by the implementation of GST,” said Pollyanna De Lima, economist at IHS Markit and author of the report. 

To be sure, most of those surveyed for the PMI data expect a quick rebound from GST-related disruption and the level of confidence was at an 11-month high. 

Primary sales of refrigerators, washing machines and televisions from companies to distributors and retailers fell as much as 25% from the same month last year as it took almost 10 days to make billing systems compliant with GST. The industry was left with no inventory until then as production halted toward June-end for the transition. 






This was in stark contrast with the widespread expectation that primary sales of white goods would pick up significantly in July since retailers had stopped buying from end-May to clear out old stock and had run discounts throughout June and exhausted inventory. Blowout sales in June expectedly led to a 40-45% drop in retail sales in July, three senior industry executives said. 






“July in itself is a dull month for the industry. While we did expect brisk primary sales, the GST transition took time to be settled, which led to 20-25% dip in primary sales. 

Production too resumed after the system became GST compliant. The sales situation, however, is improving week by week,” said Videocon chief operating officer CM Singh. White goods companies, however, expect a resurgence as the festive season kicks off later this month. 






Passenger vehicle sales are estimated to have registered record growth last month with manufacturers resuming supplies to dealerships and stocking up ahead of the festive season. 

Initial estimates suggest wholesale volumes last month have accelerated and are close to the highest ever industry volumes of 295,403 units recorded in March 2012. Automakers in India report wholesale volumes — despatches to dealers — and not retail numbers sold to customers. 






Industry volumes were buoyed by Maruti Suzuki, which reported the highest-ever monthly despatches at 153,298 units, almost 10-15% of average monthly sales seen in recently times. The company’s wholesale volume grew 21.9% from 125,764 units in the year earlier. 

Both new orders and output decreased for the first time since the demonetisation-related downturn recorded in December last year. 

Citing anecdotal evidence, the survey showed that the launch of goods and services tax hampered demand due to which companies adjusted production lower in July.
http://m.economictimes.com/news/eco...est-reform-sets-sail/articleshow/59871246.cms

*July data shows minor ripples as India’s biggest reform sets sail*
Manufacturing took a hit in July, due largely to the rollout of GST at the beginning of the month, plummeting to its lowest in more than eight years. Also, sales of durables slumped, taking the industry by surprise. On the other hand, car sales grew at near-record levels. 

The Monetary Policy Committee will take on board all this and other data ahead of what’s widely expected to result in a decision on Wednesday to cut interest rates, according to an ET poll. 

The Nikkei India Manufacturing Purchasing Manager’s Index ( PMI) slowed to 47.9 in July, its lowest since February 2009, compared with 50.9 in June. A reading above 50 indicates expansion. New orders and output fell the steepest in more than eight years. 

“Manufacturing growth in India came to a halt in July, with the PMI down to its lowest mark in almost eight-and-a-half years amid widespread reports that the sector has been adversely affected by the implementation of GST,” said Pollyanna De Lima, economist at IHS Markit and author of the report. 

To be sure, most of those surveyed for the PMI data expect a quick rebound from GST-related disruption and the level of confidence was at an 11-month high. 

Primary sales of refrigerators, washing machines and televisions from companies to distributors and retailers fell as much as 25% from the same month last year as it took almost 10 days to make billing systems compliant with GST. The industry was left with no inventory until then as production halted toward June-end for the transition. 






This was in stark contrast with the widespread expectation that primary sales of white goods would pick up significantly in July since retailers had stopped buying from end-May to clear out old stock and had run discounts throughout June and exhausted inventory. Blowout sales in June expectedly led to a 40-45% drop in retail sales in July, three senior industry executives said. 






“July in itself is a dull month for the industry. While we did expect brisk primary sales, the GST transition took time to be settled, which led to 20-25% dip in primary sales. 

Production too resumed after the system became GST compliant. The sales situation, however, is improving week by week,” said Videocon chief operating officer CM Singh. White goods companies, however, expect a resurgence as the festive season kicks off later this month. 






Passenger vehicle sales are estimated to have registered record growth last month with manufacturers resuming supplies to dealerships and stocking up ahead of the festive season. 

Initial estimates suggest wholesale volumes last month have accelerated and are close to the highest ever industry volumes of 295,403 units recorded in March 2012. Automakers in India report wholesale volumes — despatches to dealers — and not retail numbers sold to customers. 






Industry volumes were buoyed by Maruti Suzuki, which reported the highest-ever monthly despatches at 153,298 units, almost 10-15% of average monthly sales seen in recently times. The company’s wholesale volume grew 21.9% from 125,764 units in the year earlier. 

Both new orders and output decreased for the first time since the demonetisation-related downturn recorded in December last year. 

Citing anecdotal evidence, the survey showed that the launch of goods and services tax hampered demand due to which companies adjusted production lower in July.
http://m.economictimes.com/news/eco...est-reform-sets-sail/articleshow/59871246.cms

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RISING SUN

*In India’s most overflowing trains, Bihar-Delhi-Bihar is Track No. 1*
Ten years ago, around 280 crore people used the Railways to travel an average of 229 km per year over long distances across cities. Last year, around 360 crore non-suburban passengers took trains to travel an average of 273 km per person.

But the real story of change lies between those numbers — of new routes mirroring new life choices, of how travel evolved over the last decade from track to runway.

Consider what records obtained by The Indian Express, of the top 10 trains in terms of passenger demand, show:
* In 2008-09, there were four trains running on established domestic migration routes: two linking Mumbai to UP, one connecting Delhi with Bihar, and one taking passengers from Mumbai to Kolkata via Chhattisgarh and Jharkhand. In 2016-17, there were eight trains plying on such routes: five linking Bihar to Delhi, including two return trains, one connecting Mumbai with UP, one from Mumbai to Kolkata and one linking Jharkhand to Kerala, which has emerged as a preferred destination for workers from the east.

* In 2008-09, two trains that featured on the top 10 linked Delhi to Bengaluru and Goa, respectively. By 2016-17, both had fallen off the list, even as air connectivity from Delhi to these cities — one a software hub, the other a tourist hotspot — have surged.

Railway Board chairman A K Mital agrees that passenger pattern on the rail network is broadly in sync with economic and industrial activity. “That is why trains linking Bihar to Punjab remain popular as they have traditionally catered to the movement of agriculture labour. Similarly, trains linking eastern Indian states with Kerala and other southern states have emerged as popular sectors,” says Mital.











According to a 2013 Unesco study, Social Inclusion of Internal Migrants in India, there are “conspicuous migration corridors within the country: Bihar to National Capital Region, Bihar to Haryana and Punjab, Uttar Pradesh to Maharashtra, Odisha to Gujarat, Odisha to Andhra Pradesh and Rajasthan to Gujarat”.

In this context, a typical example is the Sampark Kranti Express from Darbhanga in Bihar to Delhi via Lucknow, Gorakhpur and Patna, which has zoomed to the top (see box) from ninth position 10 years ago.

Records show that in 2008-09, the 24-coach train carried 5.74 lakh passengers a year. Today, it carries at least a lakh more with its average waiting list per day swelling from 357 to 564. So popular is this sector and this train that the pair, which runs to and from Delhi, occupy the first and the second spot in terms of waiting lists.

Then, there’s the Kerala connection.

In 2013, researcher M P Joseph found that 75 per cent of migrant workers in Kerala come from West Bengal, Bihar, Assam, Uttar Pradesh and Odisha. And that’s possibly why a train connecting Dhanbad in Jharkhand to Alappuzha in Kerala, covering 2,546 km over 57 hours with close to 100 halts, figures on the list of trains with the most passenger demand.

“This sector was not so prime a decade ago. A new product Antodaya Express with all unreserved coaches, between Howrah and Ernakulam, was launched recently keeping this movement in mind,” says Mital, who heads the Railway Board.

*Read the story in Malayalam*

Over a decade ago, Goa Express, an ordinary superfast train linking Delhi to Goa was one of the 10 most popular, carrying 6.6 lakh passengers in a year with a 141 per cent occupancy rate. In 2017, it doesn’t figure on the list. It’s the same story for the once-popular Karnataka Express between Bengaluru and Delhi.

“Some sectors that were in heavy demand earlier are now equally served by airlines. That’s a major shift,” says S S Khurana, former chairman, Railway Board.

Other popular trains, such as Katihar-Amritsar Express, have only reinforced the perception that large-scale inter-city migration is here to stay — and that the Railways remains the primary transporter for this segment.

And yet, one train that has stood the test of time is the Mumbai-Howrah Gitanjali Express. Started in 1977 by the then Railway Minister Madhu Dandavate, it completes the 1,971-km journey in 31 hours with 26 halts at a leisurely average speed of 65 km per hour.

But with an occupancy level of 161 per cent against berth potential and an average waiting list per day of 490, this train has actually climbed a notch over the decade to reach number four in 2017. And this, when domestic airlines carry over 8.54 lakh passengers per year on this sector — one way.
http://indianexpress.com/article/in...ains-bihar-delhi-bihar-is-track-no-1-4774786/


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Railways
16-August, 2017 18:06 IST
*Minister of Railways Shri Suresh Prabhakar Prabhu Inaugurated/ Launched Various Services/ Facilities/Initiatives *

In order to make the rail journey more comfortable and remarkable, Indian Railways has been launching various services and projects. In this direction, Minister of Railways Shri Suresh Prabhakar Prabhu in a programme held today at Rail Bhawan, through video-conferencing launched and dedicated following services to the nation : -


1. Laying of foundation stone for Gaya Byepass (At Gaya, Bihar).

2. Dedication to the Nation- Electrification of Bakhtiarpur-Rajgir Section (at Bakhtiarpur, Bihar).

3. Dedication to the Nation- Electrification of Meralgram-Renukut Section (at Renukut, Jharkhand & UP).

4. Inauguration of following facilities at Bihta Station(Bihar): -

a) Extension of Platforms Nos. 1 & 2 for accommodation of 24 coaches, extension of Platforms shed-4 nos.

b) Provision of benches-12 nos.

c) Provision of water booth-1 no.

d) Improvement of circulating area (south side).

5. Inauguration/Dedication of following facilities at Chhapra(Bihar):

a) Dedication to the Nation - ISS at Chhapra station.

b) Inauguration of works of escalators (02 nos) and 

improvements to platforms of Chhapra station.

c) Laying of foundation stone for second entry gate of Chhapra station.

d) Inauguration of Water Vending Machines (02 nos.) at Chhapra.

e) Dedication to the Nation-Wi-fi at Chhapra station.

6. Dedication to the Nation-newly constructed Goods Sheds

and 6 lines station at Chhapra Gramin Station.

7. Dedication to the Nation - Green Corridor in Bhagalpur- Banka section (Bihar) of Malda Division.


Minister of State for Railways Shri Rajen Gohain was specially present to grace the occasion. Chairman, Railway Board, Shri A. K. Mital, other Railway Board Members, several other dignitaries and senior officials were among those present on the occasion.

Speaking on the occasion, Minister of Railways Shri Suresh Prabhakar Prabhu said that the unfortunate floods in Bihar & Assam has caused distress. Indian Railways is extending all possible help to the victims. Inaugurations of various passenger amenities in different parts of Bihar will help the people of Bihar for comfortable journey experience. 

*SERVICES LAUNCHED : -*

*1) Laying of Foundation Stone for Gaya Bypass*

*Benefits:*

● Provides Direct Connectivity from 3rd Line between Gaya & Manpur(for movement to Kiul) to Gaya Patna Line.

● Avoids Reversal at Gaya Station and will improve the movement of COAL,STEEL,CEMENT & FOOD GRAINS to Patna.


* 2) Electrification of Bakhtiarpur-Rajgir*

* Benefits *

•Manpur – Tilaiya - Bakhtiyarpur is a missing link between two electrified corridors of Mughalsarai - Patna - Bakhtiyarpur –Sitarampur – Howrah (Delhi-Howrah main line) and Mughalsarai-Gaya-Dhanbad-Sitarampur-Howrah (Grand Chord).


•The proposed section is a shorter route for transportation of coal to National Thermal Power Corporation's Barh thermal power plant.


•Coal will be fed through this route from Tori-Shivpuri collieries of Central Collieries.

•Apart from Coal, this section also carries Fertilizers, Food Grains, Cement , Salt etc.

`•After electrification of entire section, there will be seamless flow of electric trains in this section as traction changes/detentions at Manpur and Bakhtiyarpur ends would be eliminated.

*3) Electrification of Meralgram-Renukut section.*

* Benefits:*

● Garwa Road-Chopan-Singrauli including Karaila Road-Shaktinagar single line section of East Central Railway covering 257 route kilometers passes through the states of Jharkhand and Uttar Pradesh.

● Electrification of Garwa Road-Chopan-Singrauli with a view to ultimately connect Eastern and Central parts of India seamlessly through Garwa Road – Chopan – Singrauli – Katni– Bina – Kota.

● The electrification of the mentioned route of ECR is necessary from strategic perspective for increase in traffic, operational flexibility and better utilization of assets in electrified section.

● Electrification of this route will also avoid traction change at Garwa Road.

4) *Inauguration of Passenger Amenities at Bihta Station*

● Extension of PF Sheds (4 Nos.).

● Benches (12 Nos.), Water Booth (1 No.).

● Improvement of Circulating Area (South Side).

● Extension of PF Nos. 1 & 2 for accommodation of 24 coaches.

*5) * * Inauguration of Passenger amenities at Chhapra Station*

● Foundation stone for second entry gate- Estimated cost for Second Entry Gate is Rs. 24.62 Crores.

● Wi Fi Facility at Chhapra Station- The facility for the visitors & rail users of Chhapra Railway Station is being provided by RailTel in partnership with Google with no cost to Railway for providing high speed state of the art world class internet experience to the commuters. The Railwire wi-fi service is currently available at 127 stations.

● The facility will offer high-speed broadband like experience to users Wi-Fi facility is being provided at A1 & A category Railway station.

● Provision of escalators and modification of platforms at Chhapra station.

● Chhapra station is an ‘A-1’ category station on Gorakhpur cantt. and Chhapra Katcheri section of Varanasi Division, NER.

● The estimated cost of provision of escalators at Chhapra station is Rs. 7277052/- each escalator (total Rs.7277052X2= Rs. 14554104/-).

*6) Inauguration of New Goods Shed at Chhapra Gramin Station*

● Chhapra Gramin is a crossing station having 6 running lines. 2 lines are electrified and rest are in progress.

● New goods shed opened from Feb. 16.

● Mainly I/W traffic of cement, fertilizer and food grain. Average 23 rakes per month.

● Good sheds has one full rake replacement capacity, pucca platform, adequate light arrangement and round the clock working.







*******

The Union Minister for Railways, Shri Suresh Prabhakar Prabhu and the Minister of State for Railways, Shri Rajen Gohain inaugurating the New Passenger Initiatives in ECR, through Video Conferencing from Rail Bhawan, in New Delhi on August 16, 2017. The Member Traffic, Railway Board, Shri Mohd. Jamshed is also seen.





The Union Minister for Railways, Shri Suresh Prabhakar Prabhu and the Minister of State for Railways, Shri Rajen Gohain inaugurating the New Passenger Initiatives in NER, through Video Conferencing from Rail Bhawan, in New Delhi on August 16, 2017. The Member Traffic, Railway Board, Shri Mohd. Jamshed is also seen.




The Union Minister for Railways, Shri Suresh Prabhakar Prabhu addressing at the dedication / inauguration of the several Railway initiatives, through Video Conferencing from Rail Bhawan, in New Delhi on August 16, 2017. The Minister of State for Railways, Shri Rajen Gohain and the Member Traffic, Railway Board, Shri Mohd. Jamshed are also seen.




The Union Minister for Railways, Shri Suresh Prabhakar Prabhu addressing at the dedication / inauguration of the several Railway initiatives, through Video Conferencing from Rail Bhawan, in New Delhi on August 16, 2017. The Minister of State for Railways, Shri Rajen Gohain, the Chairman, Railway Board, Shri A.K. Mital and the Member Traffic, Railway Board, Shri Mohd. Jamshed are also seen.


----------



## lemurian

*http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...ign-tourist-arrivals/articleshow/60099022.cms
*
*India sees over 15% growth in foreign tourist arrivals*
*



*

India has registered a growth of over 15 per cent in foreign tourist arrivals+ from January to July this year, with many opting for e-visa facility+ , the tourism ministry said in a statement.

The highest number of tourists arrived from Bangladesh (20.12 per cent), followed by the US (16.26 per cent), the UK (10.88 per cent) and France (3.01 per cent), said the statement which was released on Wednesday.
Foreign Tourist Arrivals (FTAs) from January to July, 2017, were 56.74 lakh, recording a growth of 15.7 per cent as compared to 49.03 lakh in the corresponding period last year, it said.

A total of 7.88 lakh foreign tourists arrived in India in July, an increase of 7.4 per cent as compared to the same month last year, it said.

The ministry said foreign tourists, who arrived on e-visa, also substantially increased in July.

A total of 1.19 lakh tourists came on e-visa last month as compared to 0.68 lakh in July 2016, registering a growth of 73.3 per cent.

From January to July this year, a total of 8.36 lakh tourists arrived on e-visa as compared to 5.40 lakh during the corresponding period last year, recording a growth of 54.7 per cent, the statement said.

The UK's share was highest among the tourists availing e-visa facility at 12.9 per cent, followed by the US (12 per cent), the UAE (7.2 per cent), France (6.4 per cent), Oman (6.1 per cent) and China (5.4 per cent).


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Railways
17-August, 2017 18:33 IST
*Minister of Railways Shri Suresh Prabhakar Prabhu Inaugurates/ Dedicates Various Initiatives mostly in Jharkhand *

In order to make the rail journey more comfortable and remarkable, Indian Railways has been launching various services and projects. In this direction, Minister of Railways Shri Suresh Prabhakar Prabhu Dedicated/ Inaugurated following initiatives mostly pertaining to Jharkhand through video-conferencing from Rail Bhawan today i.e. 17-08-17 : -

1. Commencement of work of Ranchi Road-Patratu doubling (at Patratu).

2. Laying of foundation stone for ROR flyover at Garhwa Road (at Garhwa Road).

3. Commencement of work of Ranchi-Bondamunda doubling (at Hatia Station).

4. Laying of foundation stone for Adityapur-Khargapur- 3rd line (at Tatanagar Station) (RVNL Project).

5. Dedication to the Nation - Gamharia-Adityapur Section of Sini-Adityapur 3rd Line Project (at Tatanagar Station)

6. Commencement of work of Chakradharpur-Goelkera 3rd line (at Chakradharpur Station).

7. Dedication to the Nation - Green Corridor-Madhupur-Giridih section of Asansol Division.


Minister of State for Civil Aviation Shri Jayant Sinha was specially present to grace the occasion. Member Engineering, Railway Board, Shri Aditya Kumar Mittal, other Railway Board Members and senior officials were also present on the occasion.


Speaking on the occasion Minister of Railways Shri Suresh Prabhakar Prabhu said that Jharkhand did not witness the progress due to lack of Rail Infrastructure. In order to improve Railway Infrastructure in Jharkhand, the fund allocation in the budget has been raised significantly to execute the Rail projects in the state & speedy commissioning of projects. Jharkhand State Government & Ministry of Railways has formed the joint venture to implement the projects. State JVs play an important role in cooperative federalism.






*Salient Features of Projects*

1. *Commencement* *of* *work* *for* *Ranchi* *Road-Patratu* *Doubling*

*Benefits:*

To facilitate faster transportation of minerals & shorter route for coal belt of Jharkhand to the Northern and Western part of India.

*2. Laying* *of* *foundation* *stone* *of* *ROR* *flyover* *at* *Garhwa* *Road*

*Benefits:*

Garhwa Road station will practically become run through station and able to take more train easing congestion.

*3. Commencement of work of Ranchi-Bondamunda doubling (at Hatia Station).*

*Benefits:*

Hatia- Bondamunda is a part of the Rourkela-Gomoh route via Ranchi-Muri. This is presently a single line.

The section is extremely busy for movement of raw materials as well as finished steel to and from Bokaro and Rourkela steel plant.

Due to ever growing industrial as well as passenger traffic demands, the capacity enhancement of this route has become essential

*4. Laying of foundation stone for Adityapur-Khargapur- 3rd line (at Tatanagar Station) (RVNL Project).*

*Benefits:*

Kharagpur- Adityapur is a part of the Howrah-Mumbai trunk route. This section is extremely busy for movement of raw materials and finished products of the core industries.

Other important traffic includes traffic to and from Haldia port including imported coal for the steel plant and through traffic like food grains fertilizers from various parts of India. The massive steel plant of TISCO is situated at Tatanagar.

To cater for the ever growing transportation needs of this area, the third line project has been sanctioned.

*5. Dedication to the Nation - Gamharia-Adityapur Section of Sini-Adityapur 3rd Line Project (at Tatanagar Station).*

*Benefits:*

To handle the increased Passenger and Freight traffic of Tatanagar – Chakradharpur section, the third line between Sini – Adityapur has been sanctioned.

Sini-Gamharia (16 Km) : Commissioned on 19.07.16.

Now, Gamharia–Adityapur (6.5 Km) is being dedicated to Nation.

With commissioning of this 6.5 km 3rd Line, Entire project has been commissioned.


*6. Commencement of work of Chakradharpur-Goelkera 3rd line (at Chakradharpur Station).*

*Benefits:*

This section is a part of Howrah-Mumbai trunk route.

There was a need to increase the sectional capacity on this stretch as a number of plants & projects are coming up along the route. This route is the feeder route for the Steel, Power, Cement plants and connects them to the mines and the important ports of the country.

The line capacity utilisation has already crossed 100% Hence, the section of third line on the stretch of 34 Km is essential.

*7. Dedication to the Nation - Green Corridor-Madhupur-Giridih section of Asansol Division.*

*Benefits of Bio-toilets:*

Freedom from human waste falling on tracks.

Better hygiene & cleanliness of coaches & tracks.



****** *


----------



## Soumitra

lemurian said:


> The highest number of tourists arrived from Bangladesh (20.12 per cent),


this part is worrying. Hope these people do not come with a one way ticket

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## RISING SUN

*Delhi to Amritsar bullet train via Chandigarh in just 2 hours at 300 km/hr!*
Traveling at a speed of 300 km/hour, an Indian Railways bullet train will take you from Delhi to Amritsar via Chandigarh in the coming years. The bullet train would complete the 458-km long train journey in 2 hours and 3 minutes, a senior Railway official told Financial Express Online. The bullet train will also stop at Panipat, Ambala, Chandigarh and Ludhiana. Presently, the *Delhi to Amritsar Shatabdi Express train takes around 6 hours*. In effect your train travel time from Delhi to the Golden Temple town would come down to one-third!

The feasibility study for the corridor, the details of which were shared with FE Online, has been done by France’s Systra. “The feasibility study report of high-speed rail corridor between Delhi-Chandigarh-Amritsar has been submitted to the Ministry of Railways in 2016. The report has been accepted by the Ministry of Railways and is currently under consideration,” the official said.

The distance between Delhi to Chandigarh – 258 kms – will be covered in 1 hour and 12 minutes. A _*base fare of Rs 4.5 per kilometre*_ has been recommended at the 2015 price level, the official said. This means that *for the Delhi-Amritsar trip, you will have to shell out a minimum of Rs 2061 (4.5*458)*. On the other hand, for the Delhi-Chandigarh journey, you will have to spend a minimum of Rs 1161. The *minimum Delhi-Amritsar Shatabdi fare is Rs 890*, while the Delhi-Chandigarh Shatabdi fare is approximately Rs 650. A random check on online portals by FE Online shows that a Delhi-Amritsar flight takes over an hour at an average of just over Rs 2,000. The Delhi to Chandigarh flight takes similar time with fares around Rs 2,000.

The total project cost at a 2015 price level has been estimated at Rs 61,412 crore. The project should take anywhere between 6 to 8 years to complete. The study expects the bullet train to start operations by 2025. However, the Ministry of Railways will take a final call on the implementation of the project and its finer aspects once the studies for all other high-speed rail corridors are completed.

The Ministry of Railways has set up High Speed Rail Corporation of India (HSRC) to deal with all the proposed high-speed rail corridors, apart from the Mumbai-Ahmedabad bullet train. The project for India’s first bullet train between Mumbai and Ahmedabad comes under the National High-Speed Rail Corporation. The other proposed high-speed rail corridors are; Delhi-Mumbai, Mumbai-Chennai, Delhi-Kolkata, Delhi-Nagpur-Chennai, Mumbai-Nagpur, Chennai-Bengaluru-Mysore.
http://www.financialexpress.com/ind...h-route-fare-shatabdi-indian-railways/810910/


----------



## RISING SUN

*India’s weight in MSCI EM index to rise in coming years: Morgan *
India’s weight in the MSCI Emerging market index is expected to rise in the coming years and the equity market will attract more foreign fund inflows going ahead, says a Morgan Stanley report.

While *India ranks among the top three in the emerging market basket in terms of GDP, it barely makes it into the top 15 in terms of index weight.*

“We are arguing that *as India gains GDP versus the rest of the world, its index weight will rise*,” Morgan Stanley Investment Management said in a research note.

“As India index weight rises, it will probably attract more non-long-term money, or what we can loosely call ‘tourist flows’,” the report authored by Ridham Desai and Sheela Rathi said.

According to the report, part of this underrepresentation problem is India’s smaller free float —— the portion of equity which is in the hands of public shareholders.

“The gap between index weight and GDP rank is likely to keep closing, while India’s GDP weight is also gaining share.

Indeed, India’s foreign free float should also rise as new securities get listed and enter the index,” the report added.

According to Morgan Stanley domestic institutions are likely to get bigger in size.

“In our view, India is entering an equity saving ascent that is both cyclical and structural, as households shift out of physical assets and toward financial assets,” it said.

Morgan Stanley expects equity saving to equate to 1.4 per cent of GDP by financial year 2026 (double from the current 0.7 per cent), “implying a cumulative equity saving expansion of USD 420 billion over the next decade“.

According to Morgan Stanley, there will a significant shift towards accumulating savings in financial assets, especially in equities.

http://www.thehindu.com/business/Ec...se-in-coming-years-morgan/article19508091.ece

Green housing boost: €112-million SUNREF India Programme launched
The National Housing Bank (NHB) has joined hands with the French Development Agency (FDA) and the European Union to launch the SUNREF Housing India programme as part of efforts aimed at scaling up green housing projects in India.

SUNREF (Sustainable Use of Natural Resources and Energy Finance) Housing India will provide financing of €112 million to NHB, through a credit line of €100 million with AFD and a grant of €12 million financed by the European Union. The credit facility and grant agreements were signed with the NHB in July 2017.

The three partners on Thursday presented the details of the SUNREF Housing India Programme to housing sector stakeholders in the presence of Alexandra Ziegler, Ambassador of France to India, and Tomasz Kozlowski, Ambassador of the European Union to India.

Speaking on the occasion, Sriram Kalyanaraman, Managing Director & Chief Executive Officer, NHB, said “green housing” is an idea whose time has come. This is not the first time that NHB is availing overseas funds to promote green housing in the country. Five years ago, NHB had tied up with Germany’s KfW for €50-million funding.

Kalyanaraman said NHB would, through the SUNREF programme, provide funding to the green housing sector — home buyer and developers — via banks and housing finance corporations.

The €100-million credit line will be available for a three-year time-period that began from July 2017. NHB hopes to do the disbursal between mid-2018 and 2020.

In the background of the growth of the Indian housing sector where 70 per cent of the dwelling units are to be built from now till 2030, the SUNREF project aims to reduce the negative impact on environment. It seeks to encourage the development of green residential buildings that demonstrate more efficiency in energy, water and building material use.
http://m.thehindubusinessline.com/n...f-india-programme-launched/article9821644.ece

*India is quietly preparing to end Chinese businesses' free run here *
http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...ee-run-here/articleshow/60105497.cms?from=mdr

*India Inc records highest sales growth in five quarters of 5.6% year-on-year *
India Inc reported a revival in year-on-year sales growth in the June quarter albeit amid pressure on profits and profitability. The trend is expected to continue since the next two quarters will reflect gradual stability in business after the implementation of the goods and services tax (GST) on July 1 and expected higher demand due to the festival season and a good monsoon. 
http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...ear-on-year/articleshow/60050223.cms?from=mdr

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Soumitra said:


> this part is worrying. Hope these people do not come with a one way ticket



Vast majority are not overstaying, otherwise the visa policy would have been stopped 2 years back itself when exit-data came in.

Vast majority of illegals are the poor folk that transited when the border policy was horrible in 80s and 90s and early 2000s (as bad as it still is in many parts).

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RISING SUN

*Chennai-Madurai railway line doubling and electrification by December*
Doubling with electrification of Chennai-Madurai railway line running to about 497 km will be completed by this year since the balance 25 km is scheduled for completion by December 2017, southern railway general manager Vashishta Johri told railway staff after unfurling the tricolour at the Independence Day function held at Ayanavaram RPF grounds here on Tuesday. Doubling between Ponmalai and Thanjavur (47 km), Changanasseri and Chingavanam (9.5 km) is also targeted for completion during this year and this will benefit the public and the railway operations, the GM said. On the passenger front, Southern Railway has carried 1.9 per cent more passengers than last year with a consequent increase of 4.9 per cent in passenger earnings. On the freight side, the earnings are nearly at the same level as last year, although we loaded about 2.5 MT less than last year, due to changes in pattern in the movement of coal rakes and the surge in electricity generation through alternate means. With the increase in ordinary working expenses to Rs 3018 crore the railway operating ratio has become 165.8 percent till July 2017. Based on the instructions from railway minister Suresh Prabhu, the southern railways have embarked on a journey of transformation as announced in the Budget. Under the budget announcements substantial improvements are planned in passenger safety, cleanliness, developmental works and financial performance, the GM added.

Naveen Gulati, divisional railway manager, Chennai division, and L. Sudhakar Rao, chief administrative officer, (Construction) southern railway also hoisted the national flag. 
http://www.deccanchronicle.com/nati...doubling-and-electrification-by-december.html


----------



## RISING SUN

NPA resolution: RBI chief calls for recapitalisation of banks 

Reserve Bank Governor Urjit Patel today called for recapitalisation of state-run banks to help them resolve the NPAs issue in a time-bond manner as bad loans at 9.6 per cent of the system is not acceptable.
http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...lynews&ncode=75903408e0b98cc650a2176b9dd8c4b8


----------



## RISING SUN

*Work on Gadag-Kudgi-Hotgi double line initiated *
Work on the Gadag-Kudgi-Hotgi double line was initiated on Friday along with the inauguration of a shelter for the second platform at the Gadag Railway Station.

In the presence of Minister for Rural Development and Panchayat Raj and district-in-charge of Gadag H.K. Patil and others at Gadag Railway Station on Friday, Minister for Railways Suresh Prabhu initiated the work through video link from Rail Bhavan in New Delhi. Mr. Prabhu also initiated the work on Gadag-Wadi section in Koppal on the occasion.

Addressing the gathering through the video link, Mr. Prabhu said that as Karnataka was important for Indian Railways, the highest ever funds had been allocated to the State in the budget. “Indian Railways is in transformation mode and is focussing on improving rail infrastructure and passenger amenities like never before. Cleanliness and Make in India programmes have been successfully implemented in Indian Railways. High-speed railway network is being worked upon and soon, we will operate trains at 200 kmph on trunk routes,” he said.

After the formal inauguration from the Railways Minister, a simple programme was held at the Gadag Railway Station in which, Mr. Patil unveiled a plaque to mark the foundation laying ceremony for the double lining project. Mr. Patil also inaugurated the new platform shelter for platform No 2 at the station.

The Minister told the railway officials that if they sent a proposal for land acquisition required for Gadag-Laxmeshwar-Yelavigi railway line, he would take up the issue with the State government and get the required sanction.

A host of elected representatives, including MP Shivakumar Udasi, president of Gadag Zilla Panchayat Vasanna Kuradagi, MLC Basanagouda Patil Yatnal, Deputy Commissioner of Gadag Manoj Jain and senior officials of South Western Railway were present.

http://www.thehindu.com/todays-pape...tgi-double-line-initiated/article19522231.ece


----------



## tw00tw00

https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...d-after-indian-train-derails-in-uttar-pradesh

*At least 23 dead after Indian train derails in Uttar Pradesh*
*The tragic crash is the fourth major derailment incident on India’s struggling rail network this year*
Reuters in New Delhi and Mumbai

Sunday 20 August 2017 01.58 EDT





Rescue workers and local volunteers are still searching for survivors. Photograph: AP
At least 23 people have been killed and more than 120 injured after a train came off the tracks in India on Saturday.

Rescuers and local people in the northern state of Uttar Pradesh worked into the night searching for survivors in the overturned and mangled carriages. Officials have said they expect the death toll to rise. 

At least eight carriages derailed at roughly 5.46pm local time, about 80 miles (130km) north of the capital New Delhi, as the train travelled towards the Hindu holy city of Haridwar, police said. 

Train crashes are frequent in India, which has the world’s fourth biggest rail network. Poor investment in the vast network and rising demand has left overcrowded trains running on creaking infrastructure. 

Saturday’s accident is at least the fourth major passenger train derailment this year and the third in Uttar Pradesh in 2017. A crash in the region in November killed 150 people. 

A senior police officer in the state, Anand Kumar, said 20 people had been killed and more than 80 injured. 

Sanjeev Balyan, a lawmaker from Muzaffarnagar, the city nearest to the crash, had earlier told Reuters that at least 14 people had been killed. 

Ajay Pandey, a senior police officer at the site, said: “We are struggling to pull out injured, and are waiting for gas cutters to arrive. It’s too dark to launch a full fledged search operation, but our teams are trying their best.” 

The national authorities have dispatched disaster teams to help. 

India’s prime minister, Narendra Modi, sent a message on Twitter saying he was pained by the derailment of the Utkal Express, offering condolences to families of those killed and wishing a speedy recovery to the injured. 

The network is in the middle of a $130bn, five-year modernisation. The government launched the additional safety overhaul programme in February after a surge in train accidents in the past two years was blamed on defective tracks. 

A senior official in the Uttar Pradesh government, Arvind Kumar, told the Hindustan Times the train driver had slammed the brakes on after spotting maintenance work on the tracks that was not properly signalled. 

Anil Saxena, a spokesman for the railways, said it was too early to speculate about any potential cause of Saturday’s crash.

*Since you’re here …*
… we have a small favour to ask. More people are reading the Guardian than ever but advertising revenues across the media are falling fast. And unlike many news organisations, we haven’t put up a paywall – we want to keep our journalism as open as we can. So you can see why we need to ask for your help. The Guardian’s independent, investigative journalism takes a lot of time, money and hard work to produce. But we do it because we believe our perspective matters – because it might well be your perspective, too.


I appreciate there not being a paywall: it is more democratic for the media to be available for all and not a commodity to be purchased by a few. I’m happy to make a contribution so others with less means still have access to information. Thomasine F-R.
If everyone who reads our reporting, who likes it, helps to support it, our future would be much more secure.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Commerce & Industry
18-August, 2017 18:44 IST
*Web Based System for Online Processing of Application for ICD/CFS/AFS *
(An Initiative under ‘Minimum Government Maximum Governance’) 

The Government has simplified the process for companies to set up an Inland Container Depot/ Container Freight Station (CFS)/Air Freight Station (AFS). The improved procedure is aimed at ensuring a speedier and more transparent approval process. Towards this objective, companies can now make their application online and view its progress/update on-line, without a visit to any government office. Also this is a pioneer attempt as a major *Inter-Ministerial IT application rather than a mere Intra-Ministerial IT initiative.*

The approval process for setting up an ICD/CFS/AFS involves many departments. This is facilitated through an Inter-Ministerial Committee (IMC) which consists of officials from Ministries of Commerce, Finance (Dept. of Revenue), Railways and Shipping. If required, the view of the respective State Government is also sought. This IMC is housed in the Department of Commerce which is mandated to act as a single window for the approval process.

*CURRENT PROCESS*

In the current process the applicant submits as many as ten physical copies of the application form with the requisite documents to the Infrastructure Division at Department of Commerce (DoC), New Delhi, besides one copy with the Jurisdictional Commissioner of Customs.

The current process of examination of the application is very cumbersome and the application form is very bulky with the ancillary material running into almost 500-1000 pages. This is initially scrutinized by the Department of Commerce for adherence to the land acquisition guidelines. Copies of the application are then sent to Ministry of Railways, Shipping, Civil Aviation and Department of Revenue (CBEC) for scrutiny and comments. Department of Revenue (CBEC) then sends the copies of this application to the Jurisdictional Commissioners in the field and thereafter on receiving a report from them sends their clearances to Department of Commerce. Upon receiving the comments from the Ministry of Railways, Shipping, Civil Aviation and Department of Revenue (CBEC), Department of Commerce convenes the meeting of Inter-Ministerial Committee where the application is reviewed on the basis of the comments received, and a decision taken on issue of the Letter of Intent (LoI) to the applicant.

Upon receiving the approval, the applicant is required to set up the infrastructure within one year from the date of approval. The IMC may grant an extension of six months after reviewing the justification for delays given by the party.

After the applicant has put up the required infrastructure, conformed with the security standards of the Jurisdictional Commissioner of Customs and provided a bond backed by bank guarantee to the Customs, a final clearance and Customs notification is issued by the Customs department which then declares the facility operational.

*IMPROVED PROCESS*

There have been frequent complaints from the Stakeholders (applicants) that the manual process is very cumbersome and not only does it result in loss of documents in the transit but also there is lack of transparency regarding the status of various clearances by the various agencies/departments. There have been persistent demands from the various stakeholders to streamline the processes and therefore, Department of Commerce embarked upon a project to have the complete process made online for the convenience of the applicants.

Now with the culmination of the project, the backend process will also be online and the applicant can see the various stages of processing of his application in the various Ministries/Departments as it is visible online.

Apart from saving reams of paper, the process also brings about greater transparency by disclosing the status of the application. This includes sending out SMS and Email alerts to keep all the stakeholders abreast with the progress.

This approach was conceived under the broader umbrella motto of the government – “Minimum Government, Maximum Governance” espoused by honourable Prime Minister Shri Narendra Modi

******

Ministry of Railways
18-August, 2017 15:13 IST
*Minister of Railways Shri Suresh Prabhakar Prabhu Inaugurates/ Dedicates Various Initiatives pertaining to State of Karnataka *

In order to make the rail journey more comfortable and remarkable, Indian Railways has been launching various services and projects. In this direction, Minister of Railways Shri Suresh Prabhakar Prabhu Dedicated/ Inaugurated following initiatives pertaining to Karnataka through video-conferencing from Rail Bhawan today i.e. 18-08-17 : -

1. Commencement of work of Hotgi-Kudgi-Gadag Doubling.

2. Commencement of work of Gadag-Wadi New Line.

3. Dedication to the Nation-Doubling of Tinaighat-Londa-Shivthan Section in Hospet-Tinaighat-Vasco Doubling.

4. Dedication to the Nation-Doubling of Banapur-Koppal in Hospet-tinaighat-Vasco Doubling.

5. Construction of new station building & extension of platform shelter at Chikkodi Road station.

6. Extension of platform shelter at Rayabag station.

7. Provision of Platform shelter on Platform no. 2 at Gadag station.

8. Construction of new Platform 2 & 3 at Koppal station.

9. VIP Lounge at Shivamogga Town station.

10. 500 Kwp Solar Roof Top System at Mysuru Work Shop.

11. Provision of water conservation & recycling plant at Mysuru station.

12. Dedication of Foot Over Bridge at Holenarasipura station.

13. New DEMU Service between Baiyappanahalli-Whitefild-Baiyappanahalli.

14. Commencement of work of ROB at LC 438 at Rayabag.

15. Laying of foundation stone for Bye-pass lines at Wadi.

16. Commissioning of Rail Bogie Karkhana, Yadgir (RVNL).

17. Laying of foundation stone for doubling between Nethravathi and Mangalore Central stations (at Mangalore Central Railway Station).

18. Laying of foundation stone for new FOB at Mangalore Central station (at Mangalore Central Railway Station).


Minister of State for Railways Shri Rajen Gohain was specially present to grace the occasion. Member Engineering, Railway Board, Shri Aditya Kumar Mittal, other Railway Board Members and senior officials were also be present on the occasion.


Speaking on the occasion, Minister of Railways Shri Suresh Prabhakar Prabhu said, “Karnataka is an important state for Indian Railways, we have allocated highest ever funds in the Budget for developing Railway Infrastructure in Karnataka. Indian Railways have formed JV with the State Government of Karnataka. Indian Railways is in transformation mode, Indian Railways have been focusing on improving Rail Infrastructure & passenger amenities like never before. Cleanliness & Make in India programmes have been successfully implemented in Indian Railways. High Speed Railway network is being worked upon Indian Railways. Soon, Indian Railways is working on the project to operate trains at 200 Kmph on trunk routes like Delhi- Mumbai, Delhi- Kolkata.


*Salient Features of Projects launched today*

*1. Commencement of work of Hotgi-Kudgi-Gadag Doubling.*


● At present, Hotgi-Kudgi-Gadag route is a single line rail link between Guntakal-Pune-Mumbai and Hospet-Hubli-Goa rail routes.

● A number of Integrated Steel Plants/Power Plants/Cement Plants are coming up along the Hotgi-Kudgi-Gadag route. This doubling work will provide the necessary line capacity for introduction of additional trains and smooth movement of rakes to/from the industries/power plants.

● Part length for this Doubling project, i.e. from Hotgi-Kudgi (134 km) has been taken up under “Customer Funding Model” with National Thermal Power Corporation Limited (NTPC). NTPC is setting up the Thermal Plant at Kudgi station of 4000 MW capacity.

*2. Commencement of work of Gadag-Wadi New Line.*


● The new rail line would provide a direct shorter route for the people of the area in Gadag, Koppal, Raichur and Gulbarga areas of Karnataka.

● Proposed route will shorten the distance between Gadag and Secunderabad by 150 km.

● Project is 50:50 Cost Sharing basis with Government of Karnataka (GoK) and land free of cost by GoK.

*3. Dedication to the Nation-Doubling of Tinaighat-Londa-Shivthan & Banapur-Koppal of Hospet-tinaighat-Vasco Doubling.*


● The Railway line passes through Bellary, Koppal, Gadag, Dharwad, Belgaum and Uttara Kannada districts of Karnataka State. Bellary-Hospet region in Karnataka is the heart of Iron ore industry in the country. Iron ore from this region is transported to Chennai and Goa ports for export.

● The doubling of railway track is also necessary to move imported coal from Marmagao Port to the Steel industries and upcoming Thermal Power Plants in Jevargi In Gulbarga District, Thermal Expansion Phase-2 in Bellary Dist. in North Karnataka.

● In this Project, 28.75 km doublings have been commissioned and being dedicated to Nation.


*4. Construction of new station building & extension of platform shelter at Chikkodi Road station.*


● A new station building with built up area of 275 Sq. Meter has been constructed at Chikkoddi Road Station. Improvement to circulating area is done by providing paver blocks for area of 500 Sq.M. to improve the aesthetics of this station.

● For convenience of passengers, platform at Chikkodi Road railway station has been extended by 320 meter with cement concrete flooring. New platform shelter has been provided for a length of 64 meter with seating arrangements. Above amenities towards improvements of Chikkodi Road Station were taken up at a cost of Rs. 15 Lakhs


*5.* *Extension of platform shelter at Rayabag station.*


*6. Provision of Platform shelter on Platform no. 2 at Gadag station.*


*7. Construction of new Platform 2 & 3 at Koppal station.*


● Along with the doubling of Hosapete- Tinaighat railway line, Koppal railway station was provided with an additional platform No. 2/3.

● This is a high level island platform having length of 540 meters which has been constructed within a time span of 2 months, and at a cost of Rs.60 lakhs.


*8.* *VIP Lounge at Shivamogga Town station.*


● Shivamogga town is an important A category station of Mysore Division which attracts large number of tourists in the Malnad area of Karnataka. This station has been further upgraded by providing majestic VIP lounge. The VIP lounge is provided with proper ambience with granite flooring and cladding, air-conditioned seating arrangement with Sofa set, Luggage rack and improved bath-cum toilet facilities with hot and cold water. This facility to a great extent will grant better waiting experience to the travelling passengers visiting Shivamogga station.


*9. 500 Kwp Solar Roof Top System at Mysuru Work Shop.*


*10. Provision of water conservation & recycling plant at Mysuru station.*


● The water consumption at Mysuru junction is quite high. The demand of water is being arranged through Municipal Corporation with hefty payment to the tune of Rs.18.00 Lakhs per month (Rs 2.16 crores per annum).

● It is proposed to set up one water Recycling Plant of 4.00lakh liters capacity for using recycled water, which will have environmental benefit as well as economy by bringing down the reduction in the water bills.


*11. Dedication of Foot Over Bridge at Holenarasipura station.*


● Holenarasipura is important D category station of Mysuru Division which is a famous for an important ancient Narasimha Temple dedicated to Lord Narasimha and river Hemavati, one of the many tributaries of the Kaveri.

● Being the important tourist destination, the station was identified for upgradation as Adarsh station during year 2015-16. The important Passenger Amenity works to the tune of Rs.2.85 crores are added to upgrade the station as per norms of Adarsh station.

● The work has been completed in stages and foot over bridge has been completed in the month July-17. After commissioning of foot over bridge at Holenarasipura, will have all required facilities as per Adarsh station norms.


*12. New DEMU Service between Baiyappanahalli-Whitefild-Baiyappanahalli*.


*13. Commencement of work of ROB at LC 438 at Rayabag*.


*14. Laying of foundation stone for Bye-pass lines at Wadi.*

● Wadi station is strategically located at the junction of 3 Divisions –Sholapur, Guntakal & SC Division . Though bye-pass exists towards Secunderabad(SC) from Guntkal(GTL), yet, heavy detentions occur due to interlocking arrangements and large no. of cross movements.

● The proposed Bye-pass between Wadi and Nalwar reduces the distance by about 12 Kms and is the most effective option to decongest Wadi Yard besides avoiding cascading detentions at adjoining stations.


*15. Commissioning of Rail Bogie Karkhana, Yadgir (RVNL).*


*16. Laying of foundation stone for doubling between Nethravathi and Mangalore Central stations (at Mangalore Central Railway Station).*


● The doubling of this section will facilitate running of additional mail/Express trains from MAQ, since MAQ is an important feeder Coaching terminal to Konkan Railway, Mysore/Bangalore directions and to the Entire State of Kerala and Tamilnadu.


*17. Laying of foundation stone for new FOB at Mangalore Central station (at Mangalore Central Railway Station).*


****** *


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Railways
19-August, 2017 13:40 IST
*Minister of Railways Shri Suresh Prabhakar Prabhu Inaugurates/ Dedicates Various Initiatives pertaining to State of Tamil Nadu/ Kerala *

Indian Railways is heralding in a new era vying for a turnaround in the system. To cater to the diverse rail needs of the burgeoning populace, an array of modern facilities and services are being inducted into the system progressively. With focus on key areas such as infrastructural development, cleanliness, safety and security, Indian Railways has embarked on a journey of transformation. In this direction, Minister of Railways Shri Suresh Prabhakar Prabhu Dedicated/ Inaugurated following initiatives pertaining to Tamil Nadu & Kerala through video-conferencing from Rail Bhawan today i.e. 19-08-17


*Initiatives taken in Tamil Nadu*



1. Inauguration of additional rest room at new concourse at Chennai Central station (at Chennai Central Railway Station).

2. Dedication to the Nation-LED lighting at Chennai Central (at Chennai Central Railway Station).

3. Inauguration of new foot over bridge at Tiruvottiyur station (at Chennai Central Railway Station).

4. Inauguration of new booking office at western side of Guindy station (at Chennai Central Railway Station).

5. Inauguration of two escalators at Chepauk station on Platform no. 1 & 2 (at Chennai Central Railway Station).

6. Dedication to the nation-Hi speed Wi-fi facility at Chengalpattu Junction (at Chennai Central Railway Station).

7. Dedication to the Nation-Hi speed Wi-fi facility, Information Centre & CCTV Cameras at Katpadi Station. (at Chennai Central Railway Station).

8. Dedication to the Nation-food plaza at Arakkonam (at Chennai Central Railway Station).

9. Dedication to the Nation-App based cab service for passengers at Tiruchichirapalli junction station (at Tiruchchirappalli Junction Railway Station).

10.Dedication to the Nation-new parking facility for passengers at stations of Tiruchchirappalli Division (Papanasam, Mannargudi, Tiruchchirappalli Fort & Tiruchchirappalli Junction) (at Tiruchchirappalli Junction Railway Station).

11. Dedication to the Nation-doubling of Manapparai - Kalpattichatram Section (at Madurai Junction Railway Station).

12. Dedication to the Nation- 5 Limited Use Sub-ways in lieu of LC Gates no. 406, 491, 496, 536 & 14 in Madurai Division (at Madurai Junction Railway Station).

13. Dedication to the Nation-3 Foot Over Bridges at Sholavandan, Ambaturai and Samayanallur stations of Madurai Division (at Madurai Junction Railway Station).

14. Dedication to the Nation-New VIP Lounge at Salem Junction station (at Salem Junction Railway Station).

15. Dedication to the Nation-Extension of foot over bridge to the second entry of Salem Junction station (at Salem Junction Railway Station).

16. Dedication to the Nation- foot over bridge at Samalpatti station (at Salem Junction Railway Station).


*Initiatives taken in Kerala*


1. Inauguration of AC paid waiting hall at 2 stations Thiruvananthapuram and Quilon in association with Kudumbasree (at Thiruvananthapuram Railway Station).

2. Dedication to the Nation-foot over bridge at Kochuveli connecting both entry (at Thiruvananthapuram Railway Station).

3. Dedication to the Nation-10 concrete benches at Quilon Junction station funded by Hon’ble MP Shri Suresh Gopi through MPLAD (at Thiruvananthapuram Railway Station).

4. Dedication to the Nation-doubling of Tiruvalla-Chenganasseri section (at Ernakulam Junction Railway Station).

5. Inauguration of passenger lift at Chengannur Junction on Platform no. 1 (at Ernakulam Junction Railway Station).

6. Inauguration of one passenger lift at Ernakulam Junction on Platform no. 1 & 2 / 3 (at Ernakulam Junction Railway Station).

7. Dedication to the Nation-4 Water Vending Machines at 3 stations of Thiruvananthapuram Division (Ernakulam Junction-1, Ernakulam Town-2 and Aluva-1) (at Ernakulam Junction Railway Station).

8. Inauguration of 2 lifts at Kannur station on Platform no. 1, 2 / 3 (at Kannur Railway Station).


Mohd Jamshed, Member Traffic, Railway Board, other Railway Board Members and senior officials were also present on the occasion.


Speaking on the occasion, Minister of Railways Shri Suresh Prabhakar Prabhu said, “Indian Railways has been focussing on providing better passenger amenities & augmenting capacity. There has been tremendous increase in the budget allocation for building Railway Infrastructure in states of Tamil Nadu & Kerala. Indian Railways is aiming at building better Railways for everyone by participation of all.”


*Salient Features of Projects launched today*


*At * *Chennai Central Railway Station (Tamil Nadu)*

*1)* *Inauguration of Additional Rest Room at New concourse at Chennai Central Station-*


The Pay & Use Toilet in new concourse of Chennai Central has been renovated at cost of Rs. 60 Lakhs with state-of-the art amenities. The concept wall in the frontage gives a pleasing ambience to the facility.


*2)* *Dedication to the Nation – LED Lighting at Chennai Central Station-*


A total of 2388 nos. of conventional lights of various wattages have been replaced with 2402 nos. of energy efficient LED lights of various wattages. Facilitated at a cost of Rs.50 lakh, these energy efficient lighting will result in reduction in carbon emission of 262 MT per year, savings to the tune of 60 lakh units and Rs.60 lakh per month.


* 3) Inauguration of New Foot Over Bridge at Tiruvottiyur Station (Tamil Nadu)*

The new Foot Over Bridge will provide access to the travelling public from both East side and West side of the station yard to reach platform Nos. 1 & 2/3 at Tiruvottiyur station. The project has been commissioned at a cost of Rs. 1.44 lakh.


*4)* *Inauguration of new Booking Office at Western side of Guindy Station(Tamil Nadu)-*


The Reservation cum booking office is newly constructed on the Western side of the Guindy Railway Station facing GST Road. The building has been constructed in an area 195 sq.mtr at the cost of Rs. 48.75 lakhs. Equipped with 7 ticket counters, both UTS and PRS tickets can be booked here.


*5) Inauguration of 2 Escalators at Chepauk station (Tamil Nadu) on PF No.1 & 2-*


Two nos. of passenger escalators have been commissioned at Chepauk Railway station in place of old defective escalators to platform no.1 and platform no.2. The cost of the Project isRs. 1.36 Crore. Being elevated stations in MRTS section, these escalators facilitate the easy movement of passengers especially senior citizens.


* 6) Dedication to the Nation – Hi-Speed Wi-Fi facility at Chengalpattu Jn station (Tamil Nadu)-*


High speed Wi-Fi commissioned by RCIL in collaboration with Google will cover all the 6 platforms, circulating area and VIP lounge at Chengalpattu Jn. Each access point has the capacity to cater about 200 – 250 subscribers at a time.


*7) Dedication to the Nation - Hi-speed Wi-Fi facility, Information Centre and CCTV Cameras at Katpadi Jn station (Tamil Nadu).*

● *CCTV surveillance camera at Katpadi Railway station*

Surveillance camera system has been installed at Katpadiwith total 42 No of IP based digital cameras monitored centrally in the control room manned by RPF personnel. Installed at a cost of Rs.1.2cr, these cameras will help check the crimes against passengers in the station premises.

● * Information Centre at Katpadi Railway Station*

Information centre at Katpadi station brings all the different type of passenger information facilities under one roofthrough which data can be fed to all the information boards. It is setup with one number of PC based announcement and information display system and NTES terminal. The centre is provided at a c_ost of _Rs. 33.6 lakh.

● * Wi-Fi system at Katpadi Railway Station*

High speed Wi-Fi commissioned by RCIL in collaboration with Google covers all the 5 platforms of Katpadi station. Each access point has the capacity to cater about 200 – 250 subscribers at a time.

*8)* *Dedication to the Nation -Food Plaza at Arakkonam Jn station (Tamil Nadu)-*


To tickle the taste buds of customers with choicest delicacies, IRCTC has set up a Food Plaza at Arakkonam Jn in an area of 1752 sq.ft.



*II.* *Tiruchchirappalli Junction (Tamil Nadu)*


*9)  Dedication of APP BASED CAB SERVICES to the Nation :*



APP BASED CAB SERVICES have been facilitated at Tiruchchirappalli first Entry in Unit II & III with anarea coverage of 210 sq.mt. with a total capacity of 20 cabs. Introduction of these services will give positive impact on Non Fare Revenue and will boost the image of Railways among travelling public.


*10) A. Dedication of Parking Spaces at Tiruchchirappalli Junction (Tamil Nadu)*


*i)* *TPJ II Entry Premium Car Parking:*

An Exclusive area for car parking with an area coverage of 855 sq.mt. at Tiruchchirappalli Junction II Entry with 50 cars parking capacity has been provided.

*ii)* *TPJ I Entry Premium Two Wheeler Parking:*

A New Premium Two Wheeler Parking with a huge area coverage of 9000 sq.mt. at Tiruchchirappalli Junction I Entry, exclusively earmarked for Two Wheeler Parking with a total capacity of 5000 Two Wheelers has been facilitated.



*iii)* *TPJ I Entry Car Parking*

*T*he New Car Parking at Tiruchchirappalli I Entry with an area coverage of 895.5 sq.mt. with the total car parking capacity of 58 cars has been provided.


* B*. *Dedication of Parking Spaces at Tiruchchirappalli Fort Railway Station (Tamil Nadu)*


A new parking space with an area coverage of 1965 sq.mt.for exclusive purpose of parking of four wheelers with a total capacity of 100 cars has been provided. A new vast 9000 sq.mt. area for the purpose of parking of Two Wheelers and Four Wheelers with total capacity of 2500 Two Wheelers and 250 cars has also been facilitated*.*


* C*, *Dedication of Parking Space at Mannargudi Railway Station (Tamil Nadu)*

A New parking area for the purpose of parking of Two Wheelers and Four Wheelers with an area coverage of 4292 sq.mt. with total parking capacity of 1500 Two Wheelers and 125 Cars has been provided.


*D.* *Dedication of Parking Space at Papanasam Railway Station (Tamil Nadu)*

A New Parking area for the purpose of parking of Two Wheelers and Four Wheelers with an area coverage of 2500 sq.mt.with total parking capacity of 750 Two Wheelers and 50 cars has been facilitated.


*III.Madurai Junction Railway Station (Tamil Nadu)*


*11) Dedication of doubling between Manapparai-Kalpattichatram section (23km)*

As part of Villupuram – Dindigul doubling project, doubling between Manapparai-Kalpattichatram section (23km) has been completed and commissioned for traffic.


*12) Dedication of 5 Limited use Subways in lieu of LC gates*

To ease traffic congestion and to minimise trespassing accidents, 5 Limited Use Subways were constructed in lieu of LC gates in Madurai Division. This will provide safer access to railway stations also.



* 13)* *Dedication of 3 Foot Over Bridges at Sholavandan, Ambaturai and Samayanallur stations*

Foot Over Bridges constructed at Sholavandan, Ambaturai and Samayanallur stations will immensely benefit commuters as they can reach their Platforms and entry/exit points easily.


*IV.* * Salem Junction Railway Station (Tamil Nadu)*


*14)* *Dedication of New VIP Lounge at Salem Jn*


To receive and host the VIPs visiting Salem Junction, the new VIP Lounge is being located at PF No.1 near the main concourse area. This air conditioned VIP Lounge will serve the VIPs/Dignitaries arriving at/departing from Salem Junction, round the clock. This lounge has a seating capacity of 12 persons and has been provided with an attached toilet facility.


*15) Dedication of extension of Foot Over Bridge to the second entry of Salem Junction*



The western side of the Salem Junction is being developed to decongest the junction premises, by shifting major functions there, since sufficient space is available on the other side. With a view to facilitate passengers reach the second entry, the present FOB that was so far connecting PF No. 1, 3/4, and 5 has been extended to the second entry of Salem Junction, at a cost of Rs.1 crore (approximately). This will assist development of second entry to Salem Junction.


*16) Dedication of Footover Bridge at Samalpatti Station :*


Samalpatti Station in the Jolarpet-Salem Section is one of the important stations in Salem Division, with stoppage of 5 express trains and 6 passenger trains. Earlier, passengers were using the trolley path at the end to reach PF No.2, from PF 1 and vice versa. With a view to assist passengers reach PF No.2 safely and comfortably, a new FOB has been constructed in Samalpatti, at a cost of Rs.1 crore (approximately).






*V.* *Trivandrum Central Railway Station (Kerala)*


*1) Dedication of AC Paid waiting Rooms with Kudumbasree*


AC Paid waiting room at Trivandrum Central with seating capacity of 48 passengers has been set up in association with Kudumbashree, an all women Self Help Group under Govt. of Kerala. At Kollam station also the facility is manned by Kudumbashree and the hall has a seating capacity of 40. A mini library, TV, washrooms and a kids play zone are additional features of these AC waiting hall. A reasonable entry fee of Rs.25/hour is charged



*2) Dedication of FOB at Kochuveli (Kerala)*


A Foot Over Bridge at Kochuveli would alleviate the difficulty of commuters as they can access Platforms as well as both entries of the station. The FOB, constructed at a cost Rs-2.5 crore, is the longest one in Kerala.


*3) Dedication of 10 Concrete Benches at Kollam Funded By Shri Suresh Gopi, MP(RS) through MPLAD at a cost of Rs-1 Lakh, 10 concrete benches are provided at Kollam Jn.*


*VI.* *Ernakulam Junction Railway Station (Kerala)*


*4) Dedication of Double Line between Tiruvalla – Changansseri- *Work on double line between Tiruvalla-Changanasseri section of 7.94 km length completed and Line commissioned on 28-03-17. Two additional Lines with full rake unloading facility and a platform with 26 coach capacity was also commissioned along with the work at Tiruvalla.


*5) Inauguration of Passenger lifts at Chengannur -* Lifts are provided to assist the people with disability, the elderly, the women and the children among others. In addition, installation of Lifts at Railway Stations, Platforms will help to boost the image of Railways in public eye and Railways commitment to valuable Rail users.


*6)* *Inauguration of Passenger lifts at Ernakulam Jn- *A lift has been commissioned at PF No.1 and at Ernakulam Jn, 2 lifts have been commissioned, at PF1 and PF2/3. Ernakulam and Chengannur lisfts are commissioned at estimated cost of 37 lakhs.


*7)* *Dedication of Water Vending Machines at Tiruvananthapuram Division- *Taking forward the Railways’ mission to provide clean drinking water at stations IRCTCis installing water vending machines at Aluva, Ernakulam Jn, Ernakulam Town.


*VII.* *Kannur Railway Station (Kerala)*


*8)* *Dedication of 2 Passenger Lifts at Kannur Railway station*

To facilitate easy access to Platform No.1 and 2/3 at Kannur station, 2 passenger lifts have been installed. This will benefit differently-abled, sick and senior citizens.


*******


----------



## Hindustani78

Cabinet
23-August, 2017 17:02 IST
*Cabinet gives in-principle approval for Public Sector Banks to amalgamate through an Alternative Mechanism (AM) *

The Union Cabinet chaired by the Prime Minister Shri Narendra Modi has given in-principle approval for Public Sector Banks to amalgamate through an Alternative Mechanism (AM). The decision would facilitate consolidation among the Nationalised Banks to create strong and competitive banks. 


*Salient features:*



The salient features of the approval Framework for Consolidation of Public Sector Banks are as follows:


· The decision regarding creating strong and competitive banks would be solely based on commercial considerations.

· The proposal must start from the Boards of Banks.

· The proposals received from Banks for in-principle approval to formulate schemes of amalgamation shall be placed before the Alternative Mechanism (AM).

· After in-principle approval, the Banks will take steps in accordance with law and SEBI’s requirements.

· The final scheme will be notified by Central Government in consultation with the Reserve Bank of India.



*Background:*


In 1991, it was suggested that India should have fewer but stronger Public Sector Banks. However, it was only in May 2016 that effective action to consolidate public sector banks began to be taken by announcing amalgamation of six banks into the State bank of India. The merger was completed in record time, unlike earlier mergers of State Banks of Indore and Saurashtra.


SBI is now a single bank with about 24000 branches, over 59000 ATMs, 6 lakh POS machines and over 50,000 business correspondents, which serve all parts of the country, including far flung areas. Indeed 70% of SBI’s network lies in rural and semi urban areas. In that sense, the bank serves to unite India through a uniform banking culture. It also has a significant international presence, and is one of the largest global banks. Its size, financial strength and outreach have made it possible for customers to access a worldwide network of branches across all time zones, as well as to a very wide variety of banking products and superior technology. Loans to the small business man or woman and to the Krishak have become cheaper as SBI offers the lowest lending rates. More than 8.6 lakh merchants have been on board on BHIM Aadhaar, Bharat QR and POS, increasing the digital banking footprint. SBI has successfully raised Rs.15,000 crore QIP.


There are now 20 PSBs other than SBI. The banking scenario has changed since 1970/80 when banks were nationalised, with an increased banking presence from Private Sector Banks, non-banking Financial Companies, Regional Rural Banks, Payment Banks and Small Finance Banks. The decision is expected to facilitate the creation of strong and competitive banks in public sector space to meet the credit needs of a growing economy, absorb shocks and have the capacity to raise resources without depending unduly on the state exchequer.


*****


----------



## Hindustani78

Cabinet
23-August, 2017 15:52 IST
*Cabinet approves transfer of 40 acres of AAI land at RR station, Dahisar to MMRDA for its metro shed swapping with 40 acres of State Government land at Gorai, Mumbai *

The Union Cabinet chaired by the Prime Minister Shri Narendra Modi today has given its approval for transfer of 40 acres of Airports Authority of India (AAI) land at RR station, Dahisar to Mumbai Metropolitan Region Development Authority (MMRDA) for its metro shed swapping with 40 acres of State Government land at Gorai, Mumbai. The land transaction will enable MMRDA to complete the Metro rail project in Mumbai.


*Modalities:*


While considering the proposal, the Cabinet has approved following modalities:

i. MMRDA will pay the difference in cost of land of 40 acres, as per the stamp duty ready reckoner rate based on 2016-17 arrived at Rs. 472.70 crore or as per the ready reckoner rate at the time of final handing over of land, whichever is higher.

ii. MMRDA will hand over the 40 acres of land at Gorai after leveling, grading and demarcating the boundary in all respects. MMRDA will also hand over all the land documents, revenue maps of Gorai land duly mutated in the Records of Rights in the name of AAI.

iii. MMRDA will identify / demarcate 40 acres of land retaining 24 acres of land for AAI, with clear access / approach from the nearby city road.

iv. AAl will also handover at least 2000 sqm. of land at Dahisar in advance on temporary basis.



*Employment Generation Potential:*

The present proposal will generate employment for skilled, semi-skilled labourers along with job opportunities for technical experts, also there will be creation of jobs in manufacturing industries involved in the metro construction work. After operationalisation of Metro Car Shed, there will be generation/ creation of direct/indirect employment.

*Background:*



Maharashtra Government is implementing Mumbai Metro Rail Master Plan (146.50 Km) in phases to augment the overall public transport capacity of Mumbai. A special purpose vehicle namely, Mumbai Metro Rail Corporation (MMRC) under the MMRDA has been erected for implementing the Mumbai Metro project. MMRC has planned to construct a car shed on the Dahisar (E) to Andheri (E) metro corridor. A portion of the identified land for car shed i.e. 17.47 Ha (approx. 44 acres) is owned by AAI. AAI owns a total land area of approx. 64 acres at Dahisar where Remote Receiving Station is located. Some part of the land is encroached.



*********

Cabinet Committee on Economic Affairs (CCEA)
23-August, 2017 15:43 IST
*Cabinet approves Closure of loss making Bharat Wagon and Engineering Company *

The Cabinet Committee on Economic Affairs, chaired by the Prime Minister Shri Narendra Modi, has approved the proposal of Ministry of Railways to close the Bharat Wagon and Engineering Company Limited (BWEL) - a Central Public Sector Enterprise (CPSE) under Ministry of Railways. 

626 employees of BWEL will be benefitted from the voluntary retirement scheme to be offered at 2007 pay scale. The Government will have to provide one time grant off 151.18 crore towards severance package and for clearing the current liabilities of the company. 

This measure will stop flow of financial support from public funds for carrying on the operations of sick/loss making BWEL resulting in savings for the Government. 

The implementation will be done as per the timelines prescribed in the guidelines issued by Department of Public Enterprises (DPE) on time bound closure of sick/loss making CPSEs. 

In view of the continues poor physical and financial performance of the company for more than 10 years, in spite of financial assistance and other support provided by Ministry of Railways combined with low probability of its revival in future, Bharat Wagon and Engineering Co. Ltd. is being wound up. 

*Background: *

BWEL was incorporated on 4th Dec' 1978 as a CPSE after taking over two sick private sector companies - Arthur Butler & Company, Muzaffarpur and Britannia Engineering Company, Mokama. The Company was referred to BIFR (Board for Industrial and Financial Reconstruction) in December, 2000 and was declared sick in the year 2002. The Company continues to be a sick Company since then. The administrative control of the company was transferred from Department of Heavy Industry (DHI) to the MoR in August, 2008, as approved by the Cabinet Committee on Economic Affairs. The company is engaged in the manufacture and repair of wagons, and is having two manufacturing units, at Mokama and Muzaffarpur in Bihar. 

*****


----------



## anant_s

*First locomotive on IR with Toilet facility, WAG 9h, 31952*








@Nilgiri @Abingdonboy @Grevion @sudhir007

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Grevion

anant_s said:


> *First locomotive on IR with Toilet facility, WAG 9h, 31952*
> 
> View attachment 420575
> View attachment 420576
> 
> @Nilgiri @Abingdonboy @Grevion @sudhir007


Khule me sauch mukt railways.
Loco pilots will be very pleased.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tw00tw00

anant_s said:


> *First locomotive on IR with Toilet facility, WAG 9h, 31952*
> 
> View attachment 420575
> View attachment 420576
> 
> @Nilgiri @Abingdonboy @Grevion @sudhir007





What? You mean Indian locomotives lacked proper sanitation facilities for drivers until now?!

*Are you joking?!*


----------



## RISING SUN

*Between 2030 And 2035, India To Be The Third Largest Economy*
*Q: You have spoken about it – that India has a great future and by 2030, probably the Indian economy could become a $7.25 trillion economy to a $10 trillion economy, at an average of 8 to 10 per cent per year. How do you see the evolution of the Indian economy in the next 15 years, and even by 2047?*
So, let us take the 15-year period. This is our window of opportunity, China has already slowed down and we are now the only large economy, which is still at a relatively low per capita compared to countries in East Asia and Latin America. So, I think we are in a position to become what China was in the last 15 years. A very broad picture that I would paint is that we should see the acceleration in manufacturing and services and it should also need the acceleration of workforce with respect to the farmers who work on farms that are less than a hectare where you can barely make your living. So, several of those and landless labours as well, those who are migrating to paid jobs in industries and services. That would be the second aspect of the transformation. 

So, first is industry and services will accelerate, and second is that the employment pattern will change, meaning we will see workers moving out of agriculture into industries and services and the third aspect of the transformation will be urbanisation.

_*Urbanisation will happen in two ways, one is through people migrating from rural areas to urban areas. I call it the Mumbai-Shanghai model, where large cities act as magnets for migration but also it will happen through what is currently the rural area turning urban. I call this the Shenzhen model, where originally rural areas turn into urban areas because of the industry growths.*_ So, those are the three and of course, per capita income (PCI) will rise as the transformation happens, and as PCI rises, we will see a lot of expansion of consumer goods from two wheelers to four wheelers to air conditioning and general amenities..

*Q: You say that manufacturing and services would expand and grow, what would happen to agriculture?*
Agriculture will also grow but proportionately and it is already happening but in a fast-growing economy, agriculture lags behind industry and services. In a fast-growing economy, industry and services typically grow at 9 or 10 per cent and agriculture, if you are lucky will grow about 4 per cent. On a sustained basis, we don’t see agriculture growing at 4 per cent, there might be some exceptional situation where it might happen like our own experience in the 1980s when agriculture was growing at the fastest pace. So, proportionately, the share of agriculture will decline.

*Q: Also, of late, there has been a lot of focus on manufacturing, but manufacturing has not taken off in a way it should have, but do you think there will be a course correction in that?*
I think that if my story of transformation has to plan out, then, manufacturing has to be a part of it, particularly, of labour intensive manufacturing. Without that, how do you create jobs? 

Right now, we have a lot of under-employment, which means people are not being really used to their full potential, their output could be twice or thrice of what it is currently. So, we need manufacturing, particularly the labour intensive manufacturing to grow much more actively.
*
Q: And you see that happening?*
Well, we have to make it happen because now we have a very good window of opportunity because China is already leaving that space, especially if you look at Chinese exports, the shares of products like apparel and textiles have been declining now and somebody will have to come in and fill that space. Some place probably is getting filled right now, particularly in apparel by countries like Bangladesh, Vietnam and Cambodia. But I think that they are too small and China takes much more space, which we should be filling.

*Q: You said that manufacturing will give a fillip to jobs. So, do you think that the job has been a problem area so far, and do you see the job prospects growing in the days and years to come?*
_Again jobs per se have not been such a serious problem. Without jobs actually growing, we couldn’t have grown at 7.5 per cent in the last three years and productivity alone cannot get you that kind of growth. So, jobs have grown._ The more substantive problem is of having good jobs, jobs with high productivity and jobs that pay relatively decent wages. Those have been in shorter supply in India and this is the whole issue of the formalisation of the economy; formal sector jobs, which generally will exhibit greater productivity. 

We have to bring in global players here also who would then provide better-paid jobs, which would also change the ecosystem of the country such that more dynamic forums become the norm. Right now, I think very tiny enterprises employ disproportionately large part of the workforce but they are working with very low productivity.

*Q: There are some studies that, by 2050, India could be one of the top 2 economies. Do you buy this argument?*
I connect this issue to the past history. If you come up to about 1820, India and China would probably be half of the global economy. So, in the past, we have been there. I think this is going to happen again. *In the global context, China and India will become significantly larger and go towards the older shares, but maybe we will not go as far because, at that time, Europe and the US were really tiny and did not exist in the 16th or 17th century, as we know it today*. You got two large portions, Europe and the US; they manage to grow at the rate at which the global economy is growing, then their share will not change. So, we might not get as far as we were but we will substantially get towards those shares.

*Q: Do you think US, India and China would be the top 3 economies of the world?*
Well, I think Europe will also remain large, but it’s not a country. So, if you think only of countries, then, yes. It’s US, India and China or China, India and US. If I count Europe as a collection of countries and not as an individual country, then US, India and China will be the top 3 economies and this will happen soon. Between 2030 and 2035, India will become the third largest economy.

*Q: And the trend will continue for a few years?*
I am inclined to think that.

*Q: Today, we are talking about a new India, vision for the next five years but probably we have not factored in that the advantages of demographic dividend that we have now may not be there with us 15-20 years down the line. By that time, African countries might be having that demographic dividend and we might not be having that. So, are we prepared for that stage? *
See, _*demographic dividend is only one part of our story. That’s not the only part. Look at China today. China’s demographic dividend is over but it is about $11 trillion economy. So, even if its growth rate is dot to 6 per cent, this 6 per cent on $11 trillion is a lot of growth, which will give you $660 billion or so. So, by the time our demographic dividend is behind us, we are already an $8/9/10-trillion economy. Even if we come down to 5 or 6 per cent then, we will have a very large base*_. So, we will continue to edge in absolute terms.

*Q: What are the areas we need to work on if we are to become the top 2 or top 3 economies in the next few years? *
We have to continue becoming a friendlier place to do business and that, of course, means, that any obstacle that exists, we need to keep removing those, we need to do things that bring global firms on our shores, particularly in l*abour intensive sectors *and, for that, we need to improve the *infrastructure* and more importantly we need to improve the *trade facilitation because large global firms sell everywhere in the market*. So, the *goods have to go in and out fast, that also means our ports have to be more efficient*. We *can’t live with ports opening for just 8-9 hours a day*. They *remain open for 24 hours a day in places like Hong Kong and Singapore*. Too many clearances are required today for our exports to get out of the door. We need to check what clearances are actually necessary and what is continuing because they have been put in place by the choice of policy.

*Q: Do you also, see the need for overhauling the labour* *laws?*
Well, that has to a part of reform also. We need employment friendly labour laws. There has to be a balance between rights and incomes of those who already have the jobs. The balance is a bit unfavourable to the prospects of new jobs, for those who don’t have jobs.

*Q: Also, if India is to become top 2 or top 3 economy, what and how important a role will governance play?*
Governance is very important. Everything that you talked about just now is governance. *Labour laws and the trade facilitation are a part of governance. Movement of goods using roads, ports and airports, is all governance. *

*Q: And you had the experience with the Modi government; you have interacted with the Prime Minister in other capacities as well. So, how important and what role do you think Modi has played in taking India’s journey to pinnacle heights?*
Very important because as you know, when the government came, the economy was in a very tough spot, the growth rate had fallen to 6 per cent or so, inflation was very high even in the first four months of 2014, which were the last four months of the UPA government. Even the current account deficit was large. _*Many reforms have been done: GST, Insolvency and Bankruptcy and clearance of NPAs is under progress, closure of sick units, privatisation of Air India is on the blocks. 
On the education front, we are moving ahead with reform of medical education, we are also moving ahead with the reforms in higher education*_. So, on multiple fronts, we are doing well.

*Q: You mentioned, on the privatisation front, Modi government is doing well. So, as we move forward, how important a role will privatisation play?*
Well, our view, from Niti Aayog, has been that *we should privatise enterprises that are basically not serving any public purpose*. So, it depends on enterprises that play a public role or don’t play a public role. Then, I think it will be determined by this principle.
http://businessworld.in/article/-Be...The-Third-Largest-Economy-/23-08-2017-124595/

*Shrimp Exports: India turns world No 1 in 2016*
*India claimed the top spot in shrimp exports to the global market in 2016 with an unprecedented 14.5% growth over the previous year*, according to a trade report by FAO’s Globefish, which is responsible for information and analysis on international fish trade and markets. The report says that *India also achieved the distinction of 130% growth in the exports of value-added shrimp*, growing from 10,100 tonne in 2015 to 23,400 tonne in 2016, mostly directed to the US market. India is the second-largest fish producer in the world after China and accounts for nearly 6% of global fish production. Seafood exports from the country hit an all-time high last fiscal with the total revenue touching $5.78 billion, or Rs 37,870.90 crore, by exporting 11,34,948 tonne seafood products, largely due to a robust demand for frozen shrimp and fish. According to Globefish, the top five shrimp exporters to the international market in 2016 were India (438,500 tonne, +14.5%), Vietnam (425,000 tonne, +18–20 %), Ecuador (372,600 tonne, +7.8%), Indonesia (220,000 tonne, +21%) and Thailand (209,400 tonne, +22%). India’s top export markets include the US, Vietnam, the EU and Japan. Indian seafood exports to the US is seen recouping its losses suffered due to the punitive tariff imposed by US department of commerce (USDOC) in 2004 with the help of higher production of vannamei shrimp, which is cheaper than the traditional black tiger.

Seafood exports to the European Union and South Africa have also come under intense scrutiny in the recent past. The EU commission has passed a motion to increase the number of shipments of Indian aquaculture products stopped for checks at the borders to 50% from 10 % earlier. On the global demand for shrimp, the reports says that US, EU and Japanese markets showed a moderate growth. Strong demand was reported from China due to decline in domestic production. International prices remained stable throughout 2016. “Mixed production trends for farmed shrimp were observed in Asian producing countries during 2016, with a total estimated production of around 2.5 million tonne. While disease remained a major concern, adverse weather conditions also had impacts on production, particularly during the first half of the year. Fortunately, supplies recovered in India, Indonesia, Vietnam and Thailand during the second half of 2016,” the report said.

International prices for shrimp remained stable throughout 2016. “In terms of prices, vannamei shrimp prices increased marginally during 2016. In the single-largest import market, the US, there was a 5.5% rise in import prices compared with 2015. US prices for Indian shrimp and Ecuadorean shrimp increased 2.7% and 7.8% respectively,” the report said. Year-on-year imports increased significantly in Vietnam, China, the Republic of Korea and Hong Kong.
http://www.financialexpress.com/economy/shrimp-exports-india-turns-world-no-1-in-2016/821956/

*Coal to account for 68% of total power mix by 2026*
Coal will remain the foremost fuel preference for India's power sector and is expected to account for around 68 per cent of the total power mix by 2026, BMI Research, a unit of Fitch Group said in a recent report.

"Coal will remain the dominant fuel choice for India's power sector, given the vast domestic feedstock available to power generators," BMI Research said in the report.

The Fitch Group company further said India's power sector will expand rapidly over the coming decade, driven by underlying economic growth, electrification efforts and power sector reform implemented by the government.

"We forecast coal to account for around 68 per cent of the total power mix by 2026, supported by the gradual commissioning of the substantial coal project pipeline...," it said.



The report further said overall, reform in the mining sector since 2015 has drastically improved the availability of coal for the power sector. However, feedstock volatility will remain a downside risk to coal-fired power generation over the coming years.

In August, Coal India announced that 62 coal mining projects out of a total of 120 ongoing projects were suffering from delays, stemming from issues related to forest clearing, land acquisition, and rehabilitation and resettlement.

The share of hydro-power in the Indian power mix will reduce marginally over the coming decade, from around nine per cent currently to just over seven per cent in 2026, this is despite annual average growth rates in hydro-power generation of 3.8 per cent, it said.

"This is due to other sectors, such as coal and gas, out pacing the hydro-power sector in terms of generation growth. There are a number of large-scale hydro projects under construction and in the planning stage, and the government has taken steps to accelerate their development," it added.
http://www.moneycontrol.com/news/bu...f-total-power-mix-by-2026-report-2368943.html

Canada allows entry of Indian pomegranate, banana & okra
Indian bananas, pomegranate, custard apple and okra will soon be available in Canada as the North American country has allowed their import for the first time.

“Canada is supportive of opening its market to us, unlike some other developed economies,” said an official aware of the development. Last year, it had allowed entry to Indian grapes. Pomegranate is likely to be exported in good quantities and also fetch good prices.

“It is expected to be a hit item there,” the official said. The market for okra has been opened on demand from the large and growing Indian diaspora in Canada, the person said. The development comes in the wake of the two countries resuming negotiations for a free trade agreement in goods and services this week after a hiatus of two years with Canadian negotiators coming to India for the talks.

“This move will help create a conducive environment for the talks,” said an industry expert. But more than that, it is good news for Indian consumers as it reflects improved quality of Indian farm produce, the person said. “Canada increasingly opening up its market to us means that more and more of our exporters are meeting their standards.”

Canada has allowed import of these fruits and vegetables from India subject to certain conditions. For example, the consignment should be free from soil, pests, leaves and other plant debris. Also, the origin of the material must be clearly identified on shipping documents.

The official quoted earlier said Canada is not expected to import very large quantities of custard apple and banana because it would not be viable to send these comparatively faster perishable commodities to Canada through sea due to the significant distance.

In 2016-17, India's agro food exports to Canada were $125.5 million, of which fresh mangoes, grapes and other fruit were $2.2 million.
http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...banana-okra/articleshow/60181427.cms?from=mdr

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RISING SUN

*Swelling forex reserves could soon cost RBI in ways very few foresaw*
As India’s foreign-exchange reserves march toward the unprecedented $400 billion mark, its central bank faces a costly conundrum.

To keep the rupee stable and exports competitive, it is having to mop up inflows that’s adding cash to the local banking system. Problem is, banks are flush with money following Prime Minister Narendra Modi’s demonetization program last year, leaving them already struggling to pay interest on the deposits in an environment where loans aren’t picking up.
The resulting need to absorb both dollar- and rupee-liquidity is stretching the Reserve Bank of India’s range of tools and complicating policy. Costs to sterilize these inflows have eroded the RBI’s earnings, halving its annual dividend to the government. 

"The RBI would be paying more on its sterilization bills than it gets on its reserve assets, so it would cut into its profits," said Brad W. Setser, senior fellow at Washington-based thinktank Council on Foreign Relations. “Selling sterilization paper in a country with a relatively high nominal interest rate like India is costly."







Governor Urjit Patel aims to revert to neutral liquidity in the coming months from the current surplus. Lenders parked an average 2.9 trillion rupees ($45 billion) of excess cash with the central bank each day this month compared with 259 billion rupees the same time last year. This peaked at 5.5 trillion in March. 

The surge in liquidity has pushed the RBI to resume open-market bond sales as well as auctions of longer duration repos besides imposing costs on the government for special instruments such as cash management bills and market stabilization scheme bonds. 

Meanwhile foreign investors have poured $18.5 billion into Indian equities and bonds in the year through June, during which period the RBI has added $23.4 billion to its reserves. Its forward dollar book has also increased to a net long position of $17.1 billion end-June from a net short $7.4 billion a year ago. 






Consistent buildup in the forward book may have cost the RBI some 70 billion rupees, while total liquidity-absorption costs due to the demonetization deluge from November to June were 100 billion rupees, according to calculations by Kotak Mahindra Bank Ltd. The RBI paid another 50 billion rupees to 70 billion rupees to print banknotes, the bank estimates. A weakening dollar would also have led to losses due to the foreign-currency cash pile, which has traditionally been dominated by the greenback. 

After all these expenses, the RBI transferred 306.6 billion rupees as annual dividend to the government, compared with 749 billion rupees budgeted to come from the RBI and financial institutions. More clarity will emerge with the RBI’s annual report typically published in the final week of August. 

"This disturbs the fiscal math for the year through March 2018," said Madhavi Arora, an economist at Kotak Mahindra Bank. Assuming everything else stays constant, she estimates the budget deficit may come in at 3.4 percent of gross domestic product rather than the government’s goal of 3.2 percent.
http://m.economictimes.com/markets/...eserve-bank-of-india/articleshow/60184745.cms

*Economic fog to clear in India as clutch of data to give clarity*
Prime Minister Narendra Modi’s policies over the past year have shaken up the nation’s $2 trillion economy, making it tough for investors and advisers to take its pulse. A clutch of economic releases next week should give some clarity.

The disruption caused by stripping away 86% of cash in circulation and the roll out of a nationwide goods and services tax (GST) has cost India its position as the fastest-growing major economy. Surveys indicate the worst business sentiment since the financial crisis, yet consumers and firms seem convinced that prospects will brighten in the coming months as dust settles following a tax overhaul.

“At this juncture, the Indian economy elicits reactions that span the continuum,” Chief economic adviser Arvind Subramanian said in his economic survey published 11 August. “Optimism about the medium term and gathering anxiety about near-term deflationary impulses simultaneously reign.”

Next week’s numbers will go some way to help the Reserve Bank of India (RBI) decide if its concerns about growth should override a forecast acceleration in inflation. It lowered interest rates this month citing an urgent need to spur private investment and minutes of the meeting showed that Governor Urjit Patel needs more data to assess the outlook.

Here’s what to watch for next week:

*GDP growth for April-June*

Gross domestic product grew 6.1% January to March, almost a full percentage point lower than economists’ projections and the previous quarter’s pace. Much of the slowdown was attributed to the cash ban, which hurt consumption and investment. While analysts predict growth will rebound to 6.9% in April to June—the first quarter of India’s fiscal year—Morgan Stanley says the headline number will be flattered by the GDP deflator as inflation slowed. So the trend in underlying data will become even more crucial to assess the strength of the economy.

*Budget balance for July*

The slump in investment has forced Modi to frontload government spending and stimulate the economy. That has deteriorated public finances, with the budget deficit reaching 81 percent of the full-year target in the first three months of the fiscal year started April, compared with 61 percent the previous year. To make matters worse, the central bank halved its dividend to the government as Modi’s cash ban added to the costs of printing new currency. DBS Bank Ltd. is focusing on whether the goods and services tax, implemented July 1, will help bridge the gap.

*RBI annual report*

The RBI’s dividend slash has dimmed hopes of any direct benefits from the cash ban. However some economists, such as Madhavi Arora at Kotak Mahindra Bank Ltd, are awaiting the annual report for clarity on whether there were any gains from ending currency liabilities or if the RBI broke with recent practice to transfer funds to its contingency reserve. The report will also include details on cost of printing currency and may shed light on whether some Indians chose to not deposit their so-called black money rather than do so and risk investigation, a metric the RBI hasn’t shared almost 10 months since the cash ban was announced. Governor Urjit Patel said last month that the monetary authority was still counting the bills and information would be provided “at the earliest.”

*Manufacturing PMI for August*

The Nikkei India Purchasing Managers’ Index last month showed business conditions deteriorated the most since the global financial crisis as the GST roiled distribution links across the country. However firms seemed convinced that prospects will brighten as the GST regime becomes clearer, and the August data will indicate if that is indeed happening.
http://www.livemint.com/Politics/Mm...r-in-India-as-clutch-of-data-to-give-cla.html

*Wanna know your market's future? India is now where US was in 1980s*
The domestic market is in correction mode after hitting the much-awaited 10,000 mark on the Nifty. The Indian market has been on roll over the past couple of quarters on the back of the ongoing reforms taken up by the Modi regime, good monsoon and positive global sentiments. It was a broadbased rally driven by fundamentals and the market has created wealth for investors across segments – be it largecap, midcap or smallcap. 

So is there life after 10k? Is the Indian market still worth investing at these levels? Is Indian market still a venue for wealth creation? Let’s discuss it in details. _*The Indian economy has witnessed a flurry of economic reforms over the past few years. These reforms are disruptive in nature and transformational in character.*_ These reforms would have structural impact on the economy and can help accelerate the expansion in future. 

Buoyed by the success of these reforms and increasing political clout, the government is in a position to take few more bitter pills, which could further improve the health of the economy in the days to come and prepare it for a long haul with superior delivery performance. India is an emerging market with GDP slightly upwards of $2 trillion in 2017. 

India’s GDP was at $541 billion in 2003, crossed $1 trillion in 2007 and $2 trillion in 2015. 

The *Indian economy has almost doubled between 2003 and 2007*. It took four years for India’s GDP to double from $0.5 trillion to $1 trillion between 2003 and 2007 in the backdrop of better global environment; and eight years from $1 trillion to $2 trillion between 2007 and 2015 despite deteriorating global fundamentals. 

In the backdrop of these facts, it is expected that India’s GDP would reach $5 trillion by 2025. Economic reforms put to use over the past couple of years would probably hasten this expansion. 

Now, let us look at the market performance in the interim period. The market rally between 2003 and 2007 took the Sensex from 5,000 to upwards of 21,000 and the Nifty trading from around 1,000 to 6,000 by the end of 2007. The market created wealth for all participants -- retail investors, domestic and foreign institutions. This simply shows that the market reflects the underlying growth in the economy. 

Are we at a similar inflection point? Undoubtedly YES!! 

Now, let us deliberate on the factors influencing economic growth. India is basically a domestic economy – only 25 per cent of the GDP is driven by exports. It houses approximately 1.25 billion people (second largest population in the world) with per capita income growing at 5.7 per cent over the past 10 years. Thus, India is a great consumption destination. Demographic dividends are favouring India as 65 per cent of the population is in the working group range of 15-64 years, 29 per cent of the population is in the range on 0-15 years and only 6 per cent above 64 years of age. 

Over the next 2-3 decades, the demographic dividend is expected to favour India. India is at the same sweet spot where the US was in 1980s and China in 1990s. With this demographic dividend, national productivity is going to be very high, the dependency ratio is relatively low and the women in the society are also contributing to the workforce. 

A high proportion of young population means higher productivity, more risk-taking ability and higher expenditure compared with savings, thus driving demand, leading to higher consumption and hence higher demand. And this virtuous circle continues. 

* The domestic consumption industry is very large. India has nearly 70 crore rural population, which is almost equivalent to the size of entire Europe, which houses around 74 crore people. The young Indian consumer class comprises 50 crore people, which is higher than the combined population of Brazil, Russia, Germany and the UK, while the middle class accounts for 35 crore consumers, which is higher than the size of the US population. The potential consumption market is pretty large in size. *

India has a relatively poor infrastructure compared with developed nations. There is wide disparity between the infrastructure we have and the developed nations like the US, the UK, and other West European nations. We have ample scope to build all-weather roads, highways, bridges, waterways and seaways, airports and sea ports and mass rapid transit system. There is great opportunity for building new smart cities, which would be equipped with all the required amenities for quality life within the reach for all and sundry. 

Indian workforce is well placed to capture global opportunities. Having an English speaking, well-educated generation, the Indian workforce has the capability to tap opportunities in the global IT sector. Homegrown and Indian MNC software companies’ exports have cornered a niche in global IT industry. The Indian industry has reached a new peak wherein engineering, auto and auto ancillary, pharma, textiles and leather goods companies are seen having good receptivity in the global market. A stable currency backed by robust macro-economic fundamentals and political stability is seen as another positive for these export-oriented industries. 

At this juncture, the domestic economy is poised to benefit from both domestic consumption and global demand, thus playing on both the levers of growth, though in differential proportion. This creates good visibility of growth opportunity for the industries operating in these spheres of business. Hence, the economy and markets have a great future ahead and the 10,000 mark on the Nifty is just a number in the journey!
http://m.economictimes.com/markets/...here-us-was-in-1980s/articleshow/60171734.cms


----------



## RISING SUN

*Regional connectivity scheme tweaked by Narendra Modi government to lure airlines, but will they bite?*
In order to make the regional connectivity scheme (RCS) more viable for airlines, the ministry of civil aviation (MoCA) has decided to make some significant changes for the second round of bidding. MoCA chose to emphasise on increasing connectivity in the ‘priority areas’ — Jammu and Kashmir, Uttarakhand, Himachal Pradesh, the North-East, and Andaman, Nicobar and Lakshadweep Islands — and has increased the viability gap funding (VGF) for helicopter operators under the scheme. In the second round of the bidding which started from Thursday, airlines would be able to bid for commercially viable existing routes under the scheme if a no-objection certificate (NOC) can be obtained from the existing operator.

Also, to provide more flexibility to the selected airline, operators in maximum number of flights with viability gap funding (VGF) has been increased for 14 priority areas. The operator subsequently can also increase the number of flights according to their convenience. “We have seen that significant capacity has been added by IndiGo and SpiceJet before the round two bidding. Though the first round of bidding has been successful, our main thrust will be on the priority areas and we think helicopters will help us connect these places to a great extent,” said Jayant Sinha, minister of state (MoS) for civil aviation.






As some of the airports in the ‘priority area’ states need major rebuilding work, the ministry has decided to encourage more helicopter operators to participate in the upcoming bidding process. VGF caps for helicopters have been increased and 10% of the total funds in the regional connectivity fund will be earmarked for helicopter operations. Any helicopter with a capacity of 13 passengers can be considered for the scheme.

Another important change considered by the MoCA officials is to allow flights with a stage length less than 150 km between the two airports. Both SpiceJet and IndiGo have ordered 50 ATR and Q4 bombardier aircraft to operate on the RCS routes and IndiGo is expected to participate in the second round of bidding. “We have consulted experts about helicopters and reached a conclusion that using helicopters will be of great help in improving air connectivity in the priority states. Airport infrastructure only needs to be improved if an aircraft is being operated and not a helicopter. Hence, it is very convenient,” said Rajiv Nayan Choubey, secretary, MoCA. Two successful bidders from the first round — Air Odisha and Air Deccan — are yet to start operations, but MoCA officials are optimistic that both the operators will be able to start operation by the end of September.
http://www.financialexpress.com/eco...e-airlines-but-will-they-bite-read-on/824039/


----------



## Hindustani78

Deserted view of Sirsa Railway Station after curfew in the city due to violence by Dera Sacha Sauda followers in Sirsa on Saturday. PTI Photo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Consumer Affairs, Food & Public Distribution
29-August, 2017 18:28 IST
*Centre imposes stock holding limit on sugar producers for September & October 2017 *

In exercise of the powers conferred by section 3 of the Essential Commodities Act, 1955 (10 of 1955) read with the clause 5 of the Sugar (Control) Order, 1966, the Central Government hereby directs that no producer of sugar shall hold any stock of sugar in excess of quantities at the end of the month as mentioned below:-

(a) September, 2017: 21% of the total sugar available with them during 2016-17 sugar season.

(b) October, 2017 : 8% of the total sugar available with them during 2016-17 sugar season



2. Total availability of sugar of individual producer shall be calculated as under:

“Opening stock of sugar as on 1st October, 2016 + sugar produced during 2016-17 sugar season – sugar exported during 2016-17 sugar season + sugar imported during 2016-17 sugar season”.

3. Further, in exercise of powers conferred by clause 15 of the Sugar (Control) Order, 1966, the Central Government hereby authorises the State Governments and Union territory administrations to enforce this order.

************

Ministry of Consumer Affairs, Food & Public Distribution
29-August, 2017 11:12 IST
*Centre allows States/UTs to take control measures to ensure adequate availability of onion at reasonable prices *

As part of its efforts to ensure that the prices of essential commodities are kept under control, Government has taken a decision to enable the States/UTs to impose control measures on traders/dealers of onion to ensure adequate availability of essential commodity at reasonable prices. On 25.08.2017, Government has notified this decision vide Order SO No. 2785 (E). States may now impose stock limits on onions and undertake various measures like de-hoarding operations, action against speculators and profiteers.

This has been necessitated due to the abnormal rise in prices of onions in recent weeks particularly from July end of this year onwards, though the production and supply of onions in the market is better than last year during the same period. As per all India average retail price, the prices have increased from Rs. 15 per kg to Rs. 28.94 per kg. In the Metros the rise has been even steeper, Rs. 31 per kg in Chennai, Rs. 38 per kg in Delhi, Rs. 40 per kg in Kolkata and Rs. 33 per kg in Mumbai.

After examination of all the circumstances, Government has inferred that there are some other reasons than shortage of onions, contributing to the abnormal price rise of onions like hoarding, speculation etc. Therefore the States/UTs were required to be enabled to take action against those traders who are engaged in speculative trading, hoarding and profiteering in onions. The measure is expected to bring the prices of onions down to a reasonable level to give an immediate relief to the consumers.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Railways
29-August, 2017 16:45 IST
Landslide near Kalyan causes Derailment of Nagpur Mumbai Duronto Express, no injuries, no casualties reported. 

Due to heavy downpour and landslide near Kalyan, Maharashtra, nine coaches with locomotive of train no. 12290 Nagpur Mumbai Duronto Express derailed between Asangaon and Vasind (83 km from Mumbai) at 06.36 am on 29th August, 2017. There are no injuries, no casualties to passengers. All the passengers of Duronto Express were safe. Minister of Railways, Shri Suresh Prabhakar Prabhu constantly monitored the situation closely.

Prima Facie cause (of derailment) is sudden landslide due to heavy rains. Immediately on getting information, Shri Ravindra Gupta, Member (Rolling Stock), Railway Board, Shri D.K.Sharma, General Manager, Central Railway along with DRM Mumbai Shri Ravinder Goyal & Senior officers rushed to the site. Accident Relief Train, Medical Van also rushed to the site for restoration & reached the spot in an hour. Later on, the passengers were carried to their destination by buses, cars & taxies. Helplines numbers were issued immediately.

Details of Coaches derailed: 

● ENG NO 30270/WAP7/AQ

● 1ST FROM ENG – CR 10708 SLR

● 2ND - (H/1) Ist AC

● 3RD - (A/1) AC 2 Tier

● 4TH - (A/2) AC 2 Tier

● 5TH - (A/3) AC 2 Tier

● 6TH - (B/1) AC 3 Tier

● 7TH - (B/2) AC 3 Tier

● 8TH – (B/3) AC 3 Tier

● 9TH - (B/4) AC 3 Tier

Help line Numbers:.

CSMT 022-22694040, Thane 022-25334840, Kalyan 0251-2311499, Dadar 022-24114836, Nagpur 0712-2564342, Bhusaval 02582-222286, Nasik Road 0253-2467863, Manmad 02591-222345.



****** *

Ministry of Railways
29-August, 2017 15:16 IST
Shri Ashwani Lohani, Chairman, Railway Board pens down a letter for Indian Railwaymen across the country 

The Chairman Railway Board Shri Ashwani Lohani has called upon the railwaymen across the country to always be on guard to ensure the highest level of safety in train operations and instill a renewed sense of confidence in railway passengers. He emphasized that safety should always remain principle focused area.

In a letter sent to all railwaymen, Shri Lohani stressed the need to resolve to bring about an all-round improvement in the working of the railways so that we are able to satisfactorily meet the hopes, expectations and aspirations of the vast multitude.

Referring to the committed workforce of Indian Railways, the Chairman Railway board said that the sincerity, dedication and professional capability of the railway employees, both officers and staff is indeed unparalleled. It is the men on the field who, regardless of their personal inconveniences and hardships, ensure that the wheels of the Nation keep moving surely and safely. This is what makes the Indian Railways the most visible symbol of dynamic delivery in our country.

He also pointed out that there is need to deal with the evils of corruption, sexual harassment at work places and alcohol abuse while on duty. These are social evils and need to be dealt firmly with an iron hand, he added.

He also talked about cleanliness at railway stations, trains, operation ratio, welfare of the railwaymen, avoiding frills in the functions.

Through the message, in an important development, Shri Ashwani Lohani, Chairman, Railway Board has established a dialogue with its 1.3 million employees of Railways by writing a letter to the employees of Indian Railways across the country. In the letter, Shri Lohani, Chairman, Railway Board, has asked all the employees to pitch in wholeheartedly to restore the glorious image of Indian Railways. In the letter, Chairman, Railway Board has posed his faith in the employees’ sincerity, dedication & professional capabilities.

The complete text of the letter is as under:



*ASHWANI LOHANI*



*Dear Colleagues,*


_ It is with immense pride that I share with you my happiness on assuming the position of Chairman, Railway Board. This is not only an onerous responsibility but also a challenge being the administrative head of this great organization, which is also the lifeline of the nation. At this critical juncture when we are facing a serious issue with the image perception of the railways, I expect all my fellow Railwaymen to pitch in wholeheartedly to set this perception right. I am sure, with your cooperation, we will be able to achieve and re-establish the pristine glory of the brand Indian Railways._


_Indian Railways is indeed a great organization. The largest employer in the world under a single management, we are the wheels on which the nation moves. Spreading from Kanyakumari in the South to Baramulla in the North, Dibrugarh in the East to Okha in the West, this great monolith indeed touches almost the entire length and breadth of this great nation and thereby the lives of almost all the citizens of this nation. The sincerity, dedication and professional capability of the railway employees, both officers and staff is indeed unparalleled. It is the men on the field who, regardless of their personal inconveniences and hardships, ensure that the wheels of the Nation keep moving surely and safely. This is what makes the Indian Railways the most visible symbol of dynamic delivery in our country._


_After spending over 41 years with the railways, this appointment as the head of the railway family has touched the inner core of my heart and makes me extremely grateful to the almighty. Besides being a humbling moment, it also strengthens my resolve to put in my life and soul for the welfare and the forward march of this great organization._


_The great Indian Railways has suffered a serious dent in the recent past due to certain unfortunate incidents. Such incidents often overshadow the great work that this organization performs day in and day out. Let us, therefore, resolve to bring about an all-round improvement in the working of the railways so that we are able to satisfactorily meet the hopes, expectations and aspirations of the vast multitude._


_SAFETY shall always remain our principal focus area. We have to always be on our guard to ensure the highest level of safety in train operations and instil a renewed sense of confidence in our esteemed passengers._

_CLEANLINESS at stations and on trains is another area that is crying for attention and often contributes to our image. Similarly quality of CATERING and LINEN on trains is also an area of serious concern. We have to work in a mission mode to bring about quantitative and qualitative improvements in a very short time frame in these areas, while at the same time not losing sight of the fact that the railways needs an overall improvement to achieve total customer satisfaction._

_Our Operating Ratio needs to be brought down considerably, not only by reducing expenditure but by increasing freight loading and also finding other means of non-conventional revenue generation to achieve a spurt in revenues._

_I have always believed in the supremacy of the human resource. For me my employees, not the customers, come first. For, it is my firm conviction, that a contented and happy employee is the prerequisite for the success of any organization. And this great organisation is no exception. I would therefore, expect employee welfare to be the core concern of all railwaymen._

_At the same time we also have to deal with the evils of corruption, sexual harassment at work places and alcohol abuse while on duty. These are social evils and need to be dealt firmly with an iron hand._

_I personally believe in avoiding any frills in the form of bouquets, gifts, lavish celebrations, excessive protocol etc. These divert our attention from our primary responsibilities, hard core work and severely damage the organization also. Our focus needs to be on deliverance and deliverance alone. We also have to reform our processes, many of which have, with passage of time, become so complicated that they seriously hamper work. That remaining busy is not deliverance is a thought that also needs to be imbibed._

_This is my personal appeal to all my fellow railwaymen to put in their best effort to restore the old glory of the lifeline of the nation – the great Indian Railways._


_Jai Hind_


*(Ashwani Lohani)*


****** *


----------



## RISING SUN

*Chambal river bridge: PM Modi inaugurates 6-lane cable stayed ‘hanging’ bridge in Rajasthan’s Kota; breathtaking images*
Chambal river bridge: Prime Minister Narendra Modi is inaugurating this breathtaking and picturesque 6-lane bridge in Rajasthan's Kota. The 6-lane cable-stayed bridge has been built across the Chambal river at Kota and will be opened for traffic soon. PM Narendra Modi is in Rajasthan to inaugurate various projects worth Rs 15,000 crore and will dedicate the Chambal river bridge to the nation. We take a look at some facts about the beautiful bridge and its scenic images.
The 30 metres wide bridge is 1.4 kilometre long. Its height is 125 metres, with the longest span at 350.5 metres, that is 1,150 feet.
The cable stayed bridge over the Chambal river has been built at an approximate cost of Rs 277.67 crore.
According to Road Transport and Highways Minister, the bridge had been stuck for years due to many problems.
"Contractors were unable to complete the project. Ultimately, we could get it completed," Gadkari is reported to have said.
The Chambal river bridge project comes under the National Highways Authority of India (NHAI)
http://www.financialexpress.com/pho...-stayed-kota-rajasthan-nhai-pm-narendra-modi/


----------



## RISING SUN

World's first diamond futures exchange starts trading in India
The world’s first diamond futures exchange will begin trading in India on Monday, enabling companies in the largest producer of the cut and polished gems to better hedge price risks. 
http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...ng-in-india/articleshow/60254193.cms?from=mdr


----------



## RISING SUN

*Govt mulling 2% relief on GST for digital payments*
You may soon need to shell out less if you pay digitally. The government is looking at giving a 2% incentive over the applicable GST tax rate in case of digital payments where the bill is up to Rs 2,000, in a move aimed at discouraging cash payments. 

According to sources, the proposal - which may give the benefit in the form of a discount or cash-back - is being discussed between the finance ministry, RBI, cabinet secretariat and ministry of electronics and IT. 

"The idea is to incentivise all kinds of digital payments, especially smaller transactions, in line with the government's plan of making India a less-cash economy," a source told TOI. The IT ministry is leading the government's efforts on digital payments and has been taking stock of initiatives to further popularise electronic payments. 

A recent meeting analysed digital payment transactions post demonetisation last November. It was attended by IT minister Ravi Shankar Prasad and senior officials from other wings of the government, including the finance ministry and the cabinet secretary's office. 

The need to boost digital payments has been raised by PM Modi himself, prompting various departments of the government to facilitate their greater acceptance. Addressing the nation on the 71st Independence Day, Modi had asked people to use less cash. 

The source said the relief is being mooted for "smaller transactions" as these are large in numbers and are mostly preferred through the cash mode. "Transactions of up to Rs 2,000 are very high in volumes and if an incentive can be given here, it will provide an impetus to digital payments while facilitating the entry of more people within the formal economy. This will help plug leakages while playing a credible part in countering the development of black money." The source, however, said it is not yet clear what route the government will suggest for providing the 2% incentive. "The matter is with the finance ministry." 

The government is also considering other initiatives to push digital transactions. "There will be new measures that will be announced on this front in the coming time to strengthen the government's resolve on the electronics payment front," the source said. 

The steps come at a time when there has been a fall in electronic transactions over the past few months. While they had picked up massively till March this year, the volumes have been coming down thereafter as the availability of cash went up. 

As per the RBI, the number of electronic transactions went up from 67 crore in November last year to a peak of 89 crore in March this year. However, only 84 transactions were recorded in June. 
http://m.timesofindia.com/business/...for-digital-payments/articleshow/60250385.cms

India becomes largest 2-wheeler market for Honda globally, dethrones Indonesia
India is now the largest two wheeler market globally, by volume, for Japanese automobile major Honda. Honda Motorcycle & Scooter India's (HMSI) volume contribution globally hit 32% in the first quarter of this financial year -its highest ever so far. 
According to top HMSI officials the company's two wheeler sales grew 20% in the April-July period -compared to 9% growth clocked by the industry -with scooters growing 19% and motorcycles growing 20% including domestic sales and exports. 

"India is also the biggest production hub now for Honda with a combined capacity of 6.4 million units compared to Indonesia which was earlier the largest at 5.8 million units," said YS Guleria senior VP marketing and sales HMSI.
With this India has become Honda's largest motorcycle market globally in FY16-17 dethroning Indonesia which however continues to be Honda's biggest scooter market globally. In an effort to keep up that momentum the company is planning to enter the high growth 250 cc plus motorcycle market that is currently dominated by Royal Enfield. 
"We have a strong intention to enter this segment in the near future. We have been considering how to enter it with the right product and compete from the cost and price point because competition enjoys high-cost competitiveness," said M Kato president and CEO HMSI. Apart from the lifestyle segment Honda's also trying to expand the market for scooters to semi urban and rural segments. To that end the company on Monday launched the 110 cc Cliq at a price of Rs 44,524.
"Overall rural markets contribute around 28-30% of Honda's sales with 20% of scooter sales coming from these markets" added Guleria. 
Apart from rural markets, focus is also on the 5 southern markets which together account for 28% of two wheeler sales countrywide and 43% scooter sales. 
http://economictimes.indiatimes.com/articleshow/60231124.cms?from=mdr


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Communications 
30-August, 2017 13:57 IST
*C-DOT celebrates its 34th Foundation Day *

The Minister of Communications Shri Manoj Sinha has called upon C-DOT, Centre for Development of Telematics (C-DOT) to innovate and develop Telecom products at reasonable costs for exporting to SAARC countries and other developing regions of the world. In a message on the occasion for 34th Foundation Day celebrations of C-DOT, he said that the premier Telecom R&D center of the Government of India, can develop products having far reaching impact in the areas of Agriculture, Education and Health care. The Minister said that in an era of M2M communications, Internet of Things, 5G, Cognitive learning and hyper speed networks, C-DOT has to play an important role in developing state of the art telecom infrastructure at affordable rate for the common man. Referring to the launch of C-DOT’s latest innovation, “WiDHWAN”, Shri Sinha said that, it has been exclusively designed to cater to the recurring call drop issues in no-signal and low-signal network scenarios in places such as offices and homes. He also congratulated C-DOT for regularly organizing lecture series on its foundation day, attracting national and international talents from the fields of IT and Engineering to brain storm on the future challenges facing the sector.

In her address, Secretary, Department of Telecom,MsAruna Sundararajan said that in view of the current government’s huge thrust on accelerating digitization as the only way forward for India, C-DOT can emerge as a leading digital infrastructure provider as it has both deep capabilities and enormous talents to achieve the same. She said that at present 70 to 80 percent of telecom equipment is imported in India and C-DOT can play an important role in bringing down this huge import bill by developing cutting edge telecom products in the country through schemes like Design in India, Make in India or Digital India. Lauding the role of the premier Telecom R&D center, the Secretary said that after the rural telephony exchange, the country is witnessing the largest ever roll out of C-DOT powered G-PON for broadband connectivity in the rural areas with local R&D and local products.

In his address, Executive Director, C-DOT Shri VipinTyagi said that in the coming years there will be a new paradigm of communications and his organization has to rise to the new challenges. He said that this year too, in continuation of its tradition, C-DOT is holding a technical workshop and GB Meemamsi Lecture Series, wherein several field experts, Telecom veterans and academicians from around the world will share their intriguing experiences and discuss innovative ways to address the numerous issues and challenges faced by the users in the fast-changing communications scenario.

The two-days’ workshop and lecture series on “Secure and Intelligent Computing for M2M/IoT(Machine to Machine/ Internet of Things)Devices ”will be attended by senior officials from Government, R&D, Industry, Academia and the students. The list of distinguished speakers delivering their enriching keynotes on diversely relevant topics includes Prof. V. Ramgopal Rao, Director, IIT Delhi, Dr. David Garrett, Expert in DSP & VLSI Design, USA and Dr. Samir Mittal, Expert in AI, Cognitive Solutions & Machine (Deep) Learning,USA.

The participants of the conference will deliberate upon the contemporary subjects ranging from the “Emergence of Smart Antennas in WLAN Technology” to “Cognitive Computing Architectures for Machine Learning in M2M/IoT scenario” and the need for bridging academic R&D with product innovation.



<><><><><>


----------



## RISING SUN

*India hails GST success after bumper July tax haul*
India collected *more than $14bn* in sales tax during July, New Delhi said, suggesting that its new goods and services levy could provide a significant boost for revenues if early technical glitches can be solved. Arun Jaitley, India’s finance minister, said late on Tuesday that the government had surpassed its target for the new goods and services tax despite one-third of businesses not paying anything. The figures suggest that if the country can solve the problems with its online tax platform, it could see a jump in the number of traders who pay, New Delhi added. Mr Jaitley said: “A more efficient taxation system checks evasion and brings in non-filers. [It is] more difficult to evade [taxes] — that seems to be the initial first reaction.” India rolled out its goods and services tax on July 1, following a decade of political debate but only three months of concrete planning. The new system replaces a tangle of local taxes and entry levies, which businesses said had discouraged them from trading across state borders. One of the main advantages of the new system is that traders can only claim certain tax credits if they can show that every supplier in the chain has paid the tax it owes. As a result, ministers hope that companies will force their suppliers to become compliant — a potentially huge change in a country where tax evasion is routine. Mr Jaitley revealed the first results of the new system on Tuesday night, a day after businesses were due to file their first GST returns. The figures showed that only two-thirds of those registered for the tax had paid it, suggesting widespread non-compliance. A big reason for this, say experts, is that IT problems have prevented millions of businesses from filing returns or paying. Complaints range from payments not showing up on the system, to there being too little space on the form to declare every transaction. Despite these issues, Mr Jaitley said the amount collected was in line with government targets. He said 3.8m returns had been filed — 64 per cent of those registered to pay under the new system. Some of those registered, however, have simply declared that they are tax exempt. The government believes that a further 1.4m businesses are still due to register, suggesting there is scope for revenues to rise in the future. The registered businesses had paid a total of Rs923bn for July, Mr Jaitley added, slightly over the target of Rs910bn. But accountants warned that the figure might be inflated, as many businesses have yet to claim the tax credits they are owed. Meanwhile the rules governing the new system continue to change even after its implementation. On Wednesday, Mr Jaitley announced that the additional tax levied on luxury cars and sports utility vehicles would rise from 15 per cent to 25 per cent. Car prices had fallen since July 1 as carmakers passed on savings from a reduction in what they had to pay. Investors appeared to have factored in such a move though, with the share prices of Maruti Suzuki and Tata Motors, two of the biggest listed Indian carmakers, slightly up by mid-afternoon trading.
https://www.ft.com/content/4b912f62-8d2f-11e7-a352-e46f43c5825d

*India's exposure to US govt securities at $130.3 billion in June *
http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...30-3-billion-in-june/articleshow/60243587.cms


----------



## Zee-shaun

*India's growth rate slows as new sales tax confuses firms*




Image copyrightGETTY IMAGES
India's economy grew at its slowest pace for three years in the April-to-June quarter, official figures show.

The economy grew by 5.7% compared with a year earlier, down from a rate of 6.1% in the previous quarter.

Many analysts had expected the economy to bounce back after the government's crackdown on black market cash last year.

However, confusion among some firms over a new tax on goods and services was blamed for holding back growth.

Some retailers said ambiguous rules over the new sales tax, which began on 1 July, left them unsure over how to price their products.

But manufacturing saw the sharpest slowdown in growth, expanding at just 1.2% compared to 10.7% a year earlier.

Growth in the financial, insurance, real estate and professional services sectors also slowed from 9.4% to 6.4%.





*Analysis: Sameer Hashmi, India business reporter*

The latest economic growth figure clearly shows that the economy is still to recover from the cash ban that was introduced last year. Investments and consumption have seen a sharp drop, with medium and small-sized businesses still struggling.

India's economic growth figure does not take into account the performance of small businesses and the unorganised sector, which constitute more than 50% of total economic output in India. These segments were the worst hit after the cash ban. That means the slowdown may be even more severe than these latest figures suggest.

But the worst may not be over for India's economy. The new Goods and Services Tax, which came into effect in July, has completely overhauled the way businesses pay tax. Many small firms are still finding it difficult to adapt - and that will delay investments and expansion plans.

The World Bank and IMF have projected India's economy to grow by more than 7% in 2017. But with the latest figures coming in, that target looks difficult to achieve.





"[The] GDP numbers are certainly disappointing," said Abheek Barua, chief economist at HDFC Bank in New Delhi.

"The numbers seem to suggest that the slowdown from [the] last quarter has intensified due to the combination of long-term slowdown and temporary shock factors like demonetisation and GST (goods and services tax) destocking".


Indian illegal cash crackdown 'failed'
Blog: Why aren't Indians angrier over note ban failure?
In November last year, India's government announced a ban on banknotes with a face value of 500 and 1,000 rupees (worth $7 and $14 respectively). The aim was to make it difficult for black marketeers and tax evaders to retain ill-gotten gains.

The move caused anger, chaos and widespread cash shortages as ordinary consumers rushed to exchange their money before the deadline.

But the impact of the banknote ban has faded.

Analysts said the new goods and services tax was a bigger cause of disruption for retailers, in the recent quarter.

Anjali Verma, economist at Phillip Capital India in Mumbai predicted that the impact of the new tax would be temporary: "GST impact is just a one quarter phenomena, or at (most) one month after that. But then in the medium to long term it's expected to be a positive."

"I would expect GDP for the full year will be somewhere closer to 6%."

http://www.bbc.com/news/business-41111346


----------



## Hindustani78

Prime Minister's Office
01-September, 2017 15:33 IST
*PM addresses tax administrators at Rajasva Gyan Sangam*


The Prime Minister, Shri Narendra Modi, today inaugurated the Rajasva Gyan Sangam at New Delhi, and addressed the tax administrators of both the Union and State Governments. 

The Prime Minister exhorted the officers to improve their work-culture, to incorporate both a "sense of urgency", and "measurability", in their performance. 

Mentioning the benefits of the GST, the Prime Minister said that besides economic integration of the country, and transparency in the system; more than 17 lakh new traders have been brought into the indirect tax system within two months. 

The Prime Minister said that in order to enable all traders to take maximum benefit of GST, we should work towards ensuring that all traders, including even relatively smaller traders with a turnover below Rs. 20 lakhs, should register with the GST system. He asked the officers to make efforts in this regard by designing a system for this category. 

The Prime Minister asked the officers to fix clear targets to improve the country's tax administration by 2022, the 75th anniversary of independence. He said that the Union Government is working towards creation of an environment which shatters the confidence of the corrupt, and instills confidence and trust among the honest taxpayer. In this regard, he mentioned steps taken by the Union Government, such as demonetization, and implementation of stringent laws against black money and benami property. 

The Prime Minister said human interface must be kept to a minimum in the tax administration's dealings. He asked for a push to be given to "e-assessment" and anonymity of proceedings using technology, so that vested interests do not impede the due course of law. 

Shri Narendra Modi expressed his dismay at the huge pendency of tax-related cases in adjudication and appeal. He said big sums of money that is locked up in these cases, could have been used for the welfare of the poor. He asked officers to come up with an action plan during the Rajasva Gyan Sangam, to eliminate pendency. 

The Prime Minister asked officers to use data analytical tools to proactively track and determine undeclared income and wealth. He said that though efforts to increase tax revenue are made by officers each year, the estimated amounts of tax that should accrue to the system, are often not realised. The Prime Minister asked officers to come up with a time-bound solution to ‘tax raised and not realised’, and asserted that the honest cannot continue to pay the price for the misdeeds of the dishonest. In this regard he also suggested complete reworking of human resource management in the tax departments to strengthen the data analytics and investigation wing. 

The Prime Minister hoped that the two-day Gyan Sangam would come up with concrete ideas to improve the tax administration. 


****


----------



## RISING SUN

*Anti-dumping duty slapped on synthetic rubber from EU, Thailand, South Korea*

The Finance Ministry has imposed definitive anti-dumping duty on Styrene Butadiene Rubber (SBR) of 1500 and 1700 series imported from the European Union, Thailand and South Korea, for a period of five years, unless revoked earlier.

The domestic tyre industry is a significant consumer of SBR 1500 and 1700 series. SBR is the largest volume of synthetic rubber produced and consumed globally.

The petition seeking anti-dumping duty on SBR 1500 and 1700 series was filed by Indian Synthetic Rubber Private Ltd (ISRPL) and Reliance Industries Ltd.

ISRPL is a joint venture company, jointly promoted by Indian Oil Corporation; TSRC, Taiwan and Marubeni Corporation, Japan.

Based on the recommendations of the Designated Authority in the Commerce Ministry in its final findings, the Revenue Department has imposed definitive anti-dumping duty that ranged from $28 per tonne to $266 per tonne, depending on the producer and country of export.

Commenting on the development, Rajiv Budhraja, Director-General of Automotive Tyre Manufacturers’ Association, said this move will definitely have cost implications for the domestic tyre industry. “This will be more so as grade-wise domestic availability (of SBR) do not match with the requirements”, Budhraja told _BusinessLine_ here.

Besides the issue of domestic availability, there are aspects of competitiveness of industry as also the additional cost that would play out for the domestic tyre industry in the wake of latest anti-dumping duty levy, he said. In the case of SBR produced by Kumho Petrochemical Co Ltd, South Korea, the Revenue Department has imposed anti-dumping duty of $33.95 per tonne.

For SBR produced by LG Chem Ltd, South Korea, the anti-dumping duty has been pegged at $28.68 per tonne. For all other producers from South Korea, the duty would be $64 per tonne.

In the case of SBR imports from Thailand, the dumping duty has been pegged at $243.60 per tonne.

As regards the European Union, imports of SBR produced and exported by Synthos Kralupy, A.S. Czech Republic, the anti-dumping duty has been pegged at $ 207.49 per tonne. In the case of imports from Synthos Dwory, Poland, the anti-dumping duty has been pegged at $207.49 per tonne. For all other producers and exporters from EU, the anti-dumping duty has been pegged at $266 per tonne.
http://m.thehindubusinessline.com/e...u-thailand-and-south-korea/article9840604.ece


----------



## anant_s

WDG 4G during their journey to India. These units are expected to arrive in October November this year for testing.























All pics, Ben Stanton, Flickr page.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tw00tw00

anant_s said:


> WDG 4G during their journey to India. These units are expected to arrive in October November this year for testing.
> View attachment 422841
> View attachment 422842
> View attachment 422843
> View attachment 422844
> View attachment 422846
> View attachment 422848
> View attachment 422850
> 
> 
> All pics, Ben Stanton, Flickr page.



Does it have a toilet onboard?


----------



## RISING SUN

*BRO builds road in remote Arunachal district bordering China*
The Border Roads Organization (BRO) has constructed a 71-km strategic road in remote Upper Subansiri district of Arunachal Pradesh bordering China that will benefit several villages located there. 

Project Arunank of the BRO on August 31 last established connectivity between Sarli and Huri by completing the 71.30-kilometer road which would not only provide great relief to the people of Pipa, Damin, Huri and other villages but also facilitate the construction of the new Huri - Taliha road connecting even more villages and contributing towards greater development of the state. 

According to a BRO communique issued here today, the construction of the road commenced in May 2006. 

All the heavy construction plant and machinery was transported to these detachments by Air Force helicopters from Ziro in Lower Subansiri district. 

"The construction plant and machineries have to be broken down into a number of parts and carried under slung by helicopters which were laster reassembled at the remote detachments. 

It was a herculean effort as this methodology of road construction is the single-most significant challenge in construction of roads in the state," the communique said. 

Last year, in order to expedite the progress, the Project Arunank was staged forward from Ziro to Jeevan ahead of Koloriang in April. Three additional dozers were dismantled at Ziro and inducted by air to Km 44 detachment where they were reassembled. 

As a result of this boost and a dedicated overdrive, it became feasible to cut 10 kms of road in one year which is an unprecedented achievement. 

Project Arunank has been working relentlessly in inhospitable terrain, hazardous working conditions, un-conducive weather in extremely remote areas to construct roads for national security as well as for development of the state, the communique added.
http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...chal-bordering-china/articleshow/60363129.cms


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Consumer Affairs, Food & Public Distribution
04-September, 2017 15:43 IST
*Intervention to scuttle any unreasonable rise in onion prices *

Department of Consumer Affairs (DoCA) is regularly monitoring the prices and availability of essential food items including onion. It has noted that 3rd advance estimate of production of onion for 20016-17 is higher at 217.2 LMT as compared to the earlier production estimated of 215.6 LMT. Therefore, there appears to be no underline cause for prices for onion to increase. However, prices of onion have recorded increase over the last month. To discourage speculative and unscrupulous trade activities, Department of Consumer Affairs has enabled States to impose stock limit on onion. In addition DoCA in coordination with Department of Commerce has recently held meeting with traders/importers, where the current onion price and availability situation was reviewed. It transpired that import of around 2,400 MT of onion has arrived while another 9,000 MT is expected shortly. Recent production does indicate that as per the fundamentals, there is no rational for prices of onion to rise any further. DoCA will regularly review the price situation with stakeholders and facilitate imports by private traders to help moderate speculation in the market if prices go up unreasonably.



*****


----------



## Hindustani78

NITI Aayog
06-September, 2017 18:49 IST
*Task Force on Employment and Exports and its Terms of Reference*



To provide a major thrust to job creation by enhancing India’s exports, an Expert Task Force has, today, been constituted with the NITI Aayog Vice Chairman, Dr. Rajiv Kumar, as its Chairperson.


While the Indian workforce has high aspirations, a majority of the workers are still employed in low-productivity, low-wage jobs in small, micro and own-account enterprises. An urgent and sustained expansion of the organized sector is essential to address India’s unemployment and under-employment issue. An important strategy is also to enable a shift towards more labour-intensive goods and services that are destined for exports. Given the importance of exports in generating jobs, India needs to create an environment in which globally competitive exporters can emerge and flourish.

The steps outlined by the taskforce to address this challenge of creating well-paid, formal sector jobs, include:

1. Proposing a comprehensive plan of action to generate employment and alleviate under-employment in both goods and services sectors and low wages by boosting India’s exports in key labour-intensive industries

2. Recommending sector-specific policy interventions in key employment sectors

3. Recommending measures to enhance trade in services with high employment potential

4. Identifying key macroeconomic factors constraining exports and suggesting methods to address these constraints

5. Assessing the effectiveness of existing schemes to promote exports

6. Addressing issues related to logistics, export credits and trade facilitation

7. Suggesting ways to enhance the availability of data on trade such that it is reliable, globally comparable and timely, particularly with respect to trade in services.

Members of the Task force include CEO, NITI Aayog, Secretary, Department of Commerce, Secretary, Department of Industrial Policy and Promotion, Secretary, Department of Economic Affairs, Secretary, Ministry of Textiles. Leading economists and industry experts are also members of the Task Force, which will submit its report by November 2017.

Annex: Comnposition of the Task Force

1. Vice Chairman NITI Aayog - Chairperson

2. CEO, NITI Aayog – Member

3. Secretary, Department of Commerce -- Member

4.  Secretary, Department of Industrial Policy and Promotion -- Member

5. Secretary, Department of Economic Affairs – Member

6. Secretary, Ministry of Textiles -- Member

7. Shri Rajeev Kher, former Secretary, Department of Commerce – Member

8. Shri Ajit Ranade, Chief Economist, Aditya Birla Group

9. Shri Praveen Chakravarty, Senior Fellow, IDFC Institute

10. Dr. Jayanta Roy, formerly of The World Bank -- Member

11. Shri Harish Ahuja, MD, Shahi Exports – Member

12. Shri D. Shivakumar, Chairman and CEO, PepsiCo, India – Member

13. Shri Sunil Vachani, Executive Chairman, Dixon Electronics – Member

14. Shri Dipak Deva, CEO, Kuoni Travels, former President WTTDC

15. Shri Dhiraj Nayyar, OSD, NITI Aayog -- Convener



****


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Consumer Affairs, Food & Public Distribution
07-September, 2017 19:32 IST
*Centre allows import of 3 LMT of raw sugar through southern ports of India at 25 % import duty *

To supplement the availability of sugar in southern India and to stabilize sugar price, import of 3 LMT of raw sugar through southern ports of India at 25 % import duty under Open General License (Tariff Rate Quota) has been allowed through millers/refiners. The import shall be open to millers/refiners who have their own capacity to convert raw sugar into refined /white. The imports will be allowed through the ports viz. Tuticorin, Karaikal, Chennai, Mangalore, Kakinada, Gangavaram and Vishakapatnam in the South. The scheme shall be operated by the Directorate General of Foreign Trade (DGFT) as per their rules and regulations. Applications shall be received online by DGFT at sugarimporttrq-dgft@nic.in from 8th to 12th September, 2017. Details of the scheme can be seen on the website of DGFT ( www.dgft.gov.in).


****


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Railways
07-September, 2017 16:44 IST
*Minister of Railways Shri Piyush Goyal chairs a high level meeting on Safety in Train Operations with Railway Board officials. *

The comprehensive review of Safety was undertaken at the meeting. 

The Minister emphasised on according top most priority to Safety. 

The Railway Minister directed to undertake immediate measures to address the problem of Unmanned Level Crossings & Derailments 

Minister of Railways and Coal, Shri Piyush Goyal today held a marathon meeting with members of full Railway Board & Safety Directorate of Railway Board to comprehensively review Safety measures for train operations. A detailed presentation on Safety was made at the meeting. There was threadbare discussion on the subject and the root cause of repeated cases of train accidents in recent past was thoroughly analysed. In the meeting, the Minister emphasised that the safety is paramount and there cannot & should not be any compromise on this front.


Two major causes leading to accidents were identified as :


a) Unmanned Level Crossings

b) Derailments due to defects in tracks


The special focus of the meeting was to identify measures to reduce accidents due to derailments which has emerged as one of the major causes of Train accidents. Minister of Railways gave following directions to the Railway Board to ensure Safety in train operations:


1) All unmanned level crossings should be eliminated expeditiously on the entire Indian Railway network in a year’s time from now.

2) Track Replacement/renewal should be accorded Priority & the tracks (rails) earmarked for use for constructing new lines should be diverted to places/ stretches which are prone to accidents & where replacement is due.

3) The procurement of new rails should be expedited on a large scale with a view to complete construction of new lines in time.

4) The manufacturing of conventional ICF design coaches should be stopped forthwith & new design LHB coaches only should be manufactured.

5) Anti-Fog LED lights should be installed in Locomotives so that unhindered safe train operations can be ensured during fog season.


The Minister directed the Railway Board to monitor implementations of this action plan on a regular basis.


*****


----------



## RISING SUN

*India's Eicher ready to bid up to $2 billion for Ducati: paper*
India’s Eicher Motors (EICH.NS) is set to offer $1.8 billion-$2 billion for Italian motorcycle manufacturer Ducati, the Economic Times newspaper reported on Thursday, although German owner Volkswagen has put the sale process on hold, sources have said.

Volkswagen (VOWG_p.DE) put Ducati up for sale in April to help fund a strategic overhaul in the wake of the emissions scandal, but it has faced resistance from German trade unions and internal rifts over the group’s strategy.

Earlier this week, Volkswagen instructed five potential buyers to hold off making binding bids, sources familiar with the auction told Reuters.

Mumbai-based Eicher, which makes Royal Enfield motorbikes, is believed to be the only Asian firm left in the auction and the Economic Times quoted unnamed sources saying it is currently finalizing terms ahead of the original bid deadline of end-September.(bit.ly/2eHOiI5)

Bologna-based Ducati is controlled by VW’s Audi division (NSUG.DE), which along with VW declined to comment.

Eicher, whose shares reached a record high, was not available for comment.
*UNION OPPOSITION *
FILE PHOTO: The logo of Ducati is seen on a Monster Testastretta model during a Motor Day Exibition in Rome, Italy, March 5 2016. REUTERS/Alessandro Bianchi/File Photo
Sources close to labor representatives at Audi and VW, repeated on Thursday that trade unions remain opposed to the sale of Ducati, which has also raised interest from U.S. motorcycle maker Harley-Davidson (HOG.N), sources have said.

German labor unions are keen to avoid disruptions in the workforce ahead of next year’s works council elections at VW, two sources said.

Separately, despite the growing costs for the diesel emissions scandal and shift to electric cars, trade unions believe there is no financial need for VW and Audi to sell Ducati given the group’s strong financial results.

Under Audi’s watch, revenue at Ducati rose to 593 million euros ($712 million) in 2016 from 450 million euros in 2013, with deliveries up 25 percent to 55,451 motorbikes, according to Audi data.

VW’s head of strategy, Thomas Sedran, told Reuters last month that the German group was in no hurry to find a new owner for Ducati.

Meanwhile, Eicher shares closed up 2.4 percent having earlier risen as much as 3.9 pct on the bid report.

The Eicher Group designs, develops and manufactures trucks buses and motorcycles and their components.

“Ducati being a well-renowned brand will help Eicher in terms of design and technology, which in turn will help expand the Royal Enfield product portfolio in the years to come,” said Basudeb Banerjee, analyst at Mumbai’s Antique Stockbroking.
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...-of-high-chevron-fuel-prices-ag-idUSKCN1BI240

India rejects Russia’s stake sale offer in five more Siberia oilfields 
http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...a-oilfields/articleshow/60399635.cms?from=mdr

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

*What Modi needs to do to make the elephant dance before 2019*
*India Today cover story lays out the path to recovery for the Indian economy.*
POLITICS
| 4-minute read | 07-09-2017



AROON PURIE
@aroonpurie

The Indian economy is often depicted as a tiger. In reality, it is an elephant. It’s huge, the third largest in the world (in PPP terms), and ponderous in its pace. It can defy even the most skilled mahout.

In May 2014, when Narendra Modi took over as prime minister, the 'India story' had gone into a tailspin. The government was paralysed, corruption was deemed to be at an all-time high, and GDP growth had slumped drastically. The huge mandate for Modi brought with it fresh hope and new confidence, buoyed by the promise of maximum governance and minimum government.

For the first 24 months, all was well. India saw steady GDP growth and increasing global interest. Then, its economy, after running at a fast clip of 9.2 per cent growth for the last quarter of 2016, started to run out of breath for the next five quarters, declining to 5.7 per cent in the April-June quarter this year, the lowest in three years. Manufacturing sector growth fell to a five-year low of 1.2 per cent, down from 10.7 per cent a year ago; worse still, as many as 1.5 million jobs were lost in the first four months of the year.

With China recording a growth of 6.9 per cent for the first two quarters of this year, not only did India lose its grand claim of being the world’s fastest growing economy but also had the greatest dip in consumer confidence in the first half of 2017 according to a survey of 18 Asian countries.

This should worry a government elected on the mandate of development. Now the debate is about how long the downturn will continue, and whether the economy has bottomed out. The prognosis of most experts seems to be "weak in the short-term and strong in the long-term".





*India Today cover story, How to Put the Economy Back on Its Feet, for September 18, 2017.*

No doubt the Modi government has been on steroids in reforming the economy - the drive against black money culminating in demonetisation, the Bankruptcy Code, the Benami Act, RERA or the Real Estate (Regulation and Development) Act, and finally GST.

The scale and scope of these reforms is unprecedented. The withdrawal of 86 per cent of the nation’s currency at a moment’s notice and the introduction of a unified tax across 30 states/ UTs, with four slabs (additional 3 per cent for gold), would send shockwaves through any economy.

Not surprisingly, India is still experiencing the tremors. Demonetisation and GST have dealt a seeming body blow to manufacturing and the Make in India plan. The once booming services sector, with high potential to absorb labour, has taken a hit too. GST, while it may be improving indirect and direct tax compliance, has disrupted supply. RERA, along with demonetisation, has severely depressed the real estate sector and slowed job creation. These fundamental reforms are beneficial for the long-term health of the economy, but need to be followed up by other measures to curb black money.

India is well described by analyst Neelkanth Mishra as a house under renovation and we have to suffer the discomfort of consequent disruption. 

The cover story, by deputy editor MG Arun and senior editor Shweta Punj, says the government hopes for a turnaround in the September quarter on the back of a good monsoon and festive demand.

We also asked seven prominent economists for their assessments, projections and what needs to be done. Most seemed cautiously optimistic provided certain actions are taken.

The challenge India faces is monumental. We may laud ourselves for growing at 6 per cent, which is more than many countries, but we should not forget we are still a very poor country. Twenty-two per cent of our population (270 million) is still below the poverty line (BPL). Even with an average annual GDP growth of 8 per cent, it will take two decades to take them and the growing population out of BPL. We need to grow even faster to empower those who have just graduated from BPL but are stuck in a low-income trap.

If Modi wants the elephant to dance before 2019, he needs to act swiftly and decisively. A supine elephant will be almost impossible to move.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chhatrapati

*Forex reserves swell by $3.57 billion, closes in on $400 billion-mark: RBI*
orex reserves surged by $3.572 billion to touch $398.122 billion for the week ended 1 September, on account of rise in foreign currency assets, shows RBI data
PTI




In the previous week, the forex reserves had increased by $1.148 billion to $394.55 billion. Photo: Reuters
*Mumbai:* India’s forex reserves surged by a massive $3.572 billion to touch a record high of $398.122 billion for the week ended 1 September, on account of rise in foreign currency assets, Reserve Bank of India (RBI) data showed on Friday.

In the previous week, the reserves had increased by $1.148 billion to $394.55 billion.

Last month, American brokerage Morgan Stanley had forecasted that the reserves might touch the $400 billion mark in the week to 8 September. And if the rise in the kitty continues with the same speed, it may cross that magic numbers next week.

The foreign currency assets (FCAs), a major component of the overall reserves, increased by $2.808 billion to $373.641 billion for the reporting week, according to the RBI data.

Expressed in US dollar terms, FCAs include the effect of appreciation or depreciation of non-US dollar currencies, such as the euro, the pound and the yen held in the reserves. After remaining unchanged for many weeks, gold reserves also rose by $748.3 million to $20.691 billion.



The special drawing rights with the International Monetary Fund (IMF) increased by $6.5 million to $1.506 billion, the apex bank said. The country’s reserve position with the IMF also increased by $9.8 million to $2.283 billion, it said.

First Published: Fri, Sep 08 2017. 07 46 PM IST


http://www.livemint.com/Industry/07...well-by-357-billion-closes-in-on-400-bil.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RISING SUN

*India speeds up border road work to avoid future Doklams*
India's capacity to counter challenges like Doklam is likely to get a significant boost in the next couple of years with stepped up pace of work on India-China border roads likely to result in several critical high altitude links being completed well before the 2020-21 deadline.

Though the completion time-frame for most of the 61 roads — barring two or three — the Border Roads Organisation has been entrusted with, is around 2021, many will be ready earlier as enhanced financial powers given to the organisation recently begin to show results on the ground.

The construction of India-China roads has already seen a marked improvement in the past two-three years with formation cutting increasing from 107km in 2014-15 to 147 km in 2016-17. Similarly, progress on surfacing has increased from 174 km to 233 km in 2016-17 despite the heights and hard rock stretches.

The improved pace, given a limited working season of four to six months, is particularly noticeable on roads where the government accorded special dispensation considering the hostile work environment. As of now, against 3,400 km of 61 India-China roads under the BRO's charge, just 270km of formation cutting remains to achieve 100% connectivity — meaning road laying can begin from both ends of the project.

"The cumulative effect of BRO executives being able to technically and administratively sanction works up to Rs 100 crore will manifest in a year or two as time and cost curtailment are achieved," said a well-placed source. Of the 61 roads, 27 have been completed and of the remaining 34 connectivity to 21 has been established.

A sense of urgency has been injected into BRO projects as the need to close, or at least narrow the logistics gap, between Indian and Chinese forces along the border has been brought home by the serious threat posed by incidents like Doklam to India's strategic interests. The proactive action of Indian troops in moving into territory disputed by China and Bhutan needed a strong and reliable supply line.

Another factor that worried the government and spurred construction of roads was reports of local populations migrating to the Chinese side in search of better economic activities. "This was the fallout of earlier policies of not building roads out of concern that they may end up aiding Chinese forces," said the source.

The construction of India-China border roads came in for scathing criticism by the comptroller and auditor general of India in a report that noted that only 27 roads were ready. BRO hopes to change this picture with improved project execution capacity and better pace of construction in the past couple of years. The BRO's task has been made easier with the latest decision to empower states to take a call on forest clearances within a certain threshold. Still, number of forest clearance cases and land acquisition cases are pending and non-allotment of stone quarries is also hurting the implementation of road projects critical to safeguarding India's interests.
http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...ium=social&utm_campaign=TOI&utm_content=om-bm

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RISING SUN

*Indian Railways: In one year, all unmanned level crossings will be removed, says Piyush Goyal*
Newly appointed Railway Minister Piyush Goyal on Saturday said that all the unmanned level crossings will be removed within a year. “Initially, the Railways had a target of removing all unmanned crossings in three years. But I told them, why not do it within a year. Around 5,000 unmanned level crossings which account for nearly 30-35 per cent of total rail accidents, need to be removed by the railways in the next one year,” Goyal said while addressing a program in IIM-Calcutta. He also emphasised on leveraging technology to improve Indian Railways’ efficiency and claimed to have presented the idea of floating global tenders for laying new railway tracks. “All you need is some infrastructure and a set of communication devices. The RailTel has already prepared the optic fibre network for improving communication,” Goyal added.


RailTel Corporation, a Mini Ratna PSU, is one of the largest railway telecom infrastructure providers in the country. He further said that the officials have been asked to look into the upkeep of railway tracks and expedite procurement processes. “These are just ideas that we have discussed. Let’s see how soon we can take them forward,” Goyal said. He had chaired a high-level meeting with top Railway Board officials on train safety in New Delhi on September 7.
http://www.financialexpress.com/ind...ngs-will-be-removed-says-piyush-goyal/848923/

*Bilaspur-Leh will be the most challenging rail project in India ever: Desh Ratan Gupta, chief engineer *
_Desh Ratan Gupta, the chief engineer in-charge of construction and survey for Northern Railways, explains why the Bilaspur-Manali-Leh route will by far be more challenging than the Udhampur-Baramulla project in Kashmir, a part of which is operational now. In a chat with ET, Gupta says the project will serve two purposes: one for the defence sector and the other to meet the needs of ordinary citizens. Excerpts:_ 

*How challenging is the Bilaspur-Manali-Leh survey that the Indian Railways* *is* *undertaking?* 
The Bilaspur-Manali- Leh route is about 650 km by road. The Manali-Leh route is closed for almost five months a year, making it difficult for people as well as defence personnel. That’s why the Government of India decided to have rail connectivity up to Leh. For this, the Northern Railways is undertaking the final location survey. It’s a detailed study to know the entire area of interest — how challenging the terrain and geology is; whether the railway line can be laid; will it be feasible at all at the required gradients, etc. Bilaspur to Kullu (short of Manali) would be relatively less difficult; there we have to avoid hot springs in Manikaran area (in Kullu in Himachal Pradesh). Between Manali and Leh, about 300 of 470 km are covered in snow for most of the time. The line passes through four mountain passes ranging from 3,976 m to 5,360 m (13,000 ft to 17,500 ft), and each pass will have unique challenges, the most challenging being Taglang La at over 5,300 m (17,480 ft). Also, the temperature variation from minus 30 degree Celsius to plus 30 degree Celsius is a big challenge. Then, there are avalanche-prone areas on the way. The proposed line falls in Seismic Zones 4 and 5 shall pass through a number of tectonic faults and thrust zones. In fact, 11% of our proposed track falls in Zone 5 (the most vulnerable for earthquakes). We must also keep in mind the habitats. Despite the difficulties, we must connect to the villages. 
In this alignment, we start with 500 m elevation in Bilaspur to about 3,215 m in Leh, and it crosses passes at over 5,000 m. The railways, unlike the roads, can’t have sharp curves and steep gradients. So, a large portion of the track — maybe 60-65% — will pass through tunnels. In this survey, we are doing multi-criteria analysis such as constructibility, maintainability, accessibility, economy, safety, connectivity, geological and hydrological assessment, bridge and tunnel length assessment, etc.
*When will you complete the survey? And when will the construction begin?* 
The survey (which began in September 2016) will take about three years. There will be three phases. We will soon complete Phase I in which we will have a few alternative corridors in various gradients — 1:40, 1:60 and 1:80 (a gradient of 1:40 means that every 40 m, the track will be elevated by 1 m, i.e. for every 1 km, track will be risen by 25 m).
The ideal situation is to have sharper gradients, which will mean a shorter route and less cost. But we have to weigh in the operating requirements i.e. hauling capacity and speed of trains. So, there will be a trade-off between sharper gradients and the hauling capacity. 

Our study indicates that the gradient will be 1:40 or 1:60, or a mix of both. DPR (detailed project report) is expected to be ready in 2019. The construction will begin only after the DPR is approved by the government and the project is sanctioned. The government will then take the final call on how to proceed. 

*How challenging is the Bilaspur-Manali-Leh project compared with the Udhampur-Baramulla line?* 
The Bilaspur-Leh project is the most challenging for the Indian Railways. Between Bilaspur and Leh, there are four Himalayan ranges unlike just one (Pir Panjal) in Udhampur project. The highest point the Udhampur-Baramulla line passes through is only 1,750 m. Here, the line has to pass areas at over 5,300 m. 
Sub-zero conditions of this magnitude (minus 30 degree Celsius in some areas) do not exist in Udhampur-Baramulla project. Here, there are many avalanche-prone patches too. 

*Will this line meet only the requirements of the Ministry of Defence, which is funding the survey cost, and possibly the entire project, too?* 

The Bilaspur-Leh project is the most challenging for the Indian Railways. Between Bilaspur and Leh, there are four Himalayan ranges unlike just one (Pir Panjal) in Udhampur project. The highest point the Udhampur-Baramulla line passes through is only 1,750 m. Here, the line has to pass areas at over 5,300 m. Sub-zero conditions of this magnitude (minus 30 degree Celsius in some areas) do not exist in Udhampur-Baramulla project. Here, there are many avalanche-prone patches too. 
*Will this line meet only the requirements of the Ministry of Defence, which is funding the survey cost, and possibly the entire project, too?* 
Along the route, the defence has many establishments. They will have specific requirements. But it will also serve the people who will get all-weather connectivity. Now, essential commodities are brought by air during winter. With the line in place, prices will come down. It will serve two purposes:
strategic as well as the welfare of the people. Another spin-off will be tourism in Ladakh. 
*How much will the project cost?* 
It’s too early to talk about cost. By the end of next year, we will have a tentative idea. The actual cost will be known only after the DPR is ready (by 2019). 
http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...aywrap&ncode=75903408e0b98cc62ba08fe4f10059f3

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.hindustantimes.com/india...iyush-goyal/story-MY6CDEoHYVPw7PkFXu4I7K.html







Railway Minister Piyush Goyal on Saturday said the railway authorities have been asked to remove unmanned level crossings within a year.

The newly-appointed minister also emphasised on leveraging technology to improve Indian Railways’ efficiency and claimed to have mooted the idea of floating global tenders for laying new railway tracks.

“Initially, the railways had a target of removing all unmanned crossings in three years. But I told them, why not do it within a year? There are around 5,000-odd such level crossings. Removal of unmanned crossing will lead to 30-35 per cent reduction in accidents,” he said at a programme organised by IIM-Calcutta here.

Goyal had a high-level meeting on train safety and took stock of major issues leading to train derailments on Thursday.

“Why would removing unmanned crossing be so difficult? All you need is some infrastructure and a set of communication devices. RailTel has already prepared the optic fibre network for improving communication. So, I told the railway officials to complete the work within a year,” he said.

RailTel Corporation -- a Mini Ratna PSU -- is one of the largest railway telecom infrastructure providers in the country.

According to him, officials have also been asked to look into the upkeep of railway tracks and expedite procurement processes.

Authorities have also been asked to explore options, including using technology (like microscope and x-ray enabled carts), for overseeing the condition of tracks, he said, adding that at present, the Indian Railways had only linesmen for the job.

When asked about the time frame within which these global tenders would be floated, Goyal said: “These are just ideas that we have discussed. Let’s see how soon we can take them forward.”


----------



## Hindustani78

Cabinet Committee on Economic Affairs (CCEA)
12-September, 2017 17:04 IST 

*Cabinet approves doubling of Barabanki-Akbarpur Doubling Project for promoting Speedy, Reliable & Safe Service *

The Cabinet Committee on Economic Affairs, chaired by the Prime Minister Shri Narendra Modi, has approved the 161 km long Barabanki-Akbarpur doubling project at a completion cost of Rs. 1,310.23 crore and is likely to be completed by 2021-22. The project will cover the districts of Barabanki and Faizabad in Uttar Pradesh and will benefit the entire route from Lucknow to Varanasi via Faizabad.


At present delay of trains in Barabanki to Varanasi is high and Express trains are taking up to 7-15 hours for covering a distance of just 323 kms. Present capacity utilization from Barabanki to Faizabad is 146.5% and from Faizabad to Akbarpur it is 152.6%. The doubling project will ensure *higher speeds, reduce train delays, enhance safety by allowing more time for block maintenance *and provide* additional capacity* for future increase in traffic.


Doubling will not only decongest the entire route from Lucknow to Varanasi but also lead to *economic prosperity *and* overall* *development* of the region. Further, by easing the connectivity to *Varanasi* often referred to as the _Spiritual Capital of India_ and the Holy city of *Ayodhya* will give a boost to* pilgrimage, tourism *and their *local economy*.


It will also improve movement of coal to Tanda Power Plant near Akbarpur thereby ensuring reliable coal supplies and lead to 24x7 Affordable Power for All.


In addition, this project will generate direct *employment* during construction for about 38.64 lakh mandays.


*****

***********

Cabinet Committee on Economic Affairs (CCEA)
12-September, 2017 17:03 IST
*Cabinet approves doubling of Daund-Manmad Railway Line for promoting Speedy, Reliable & Safe Service *

The Cabinet Committee on Economic Affairs chaired by the Prime Minister Shri Narendra Modi has given its approval for the Daund-Manmad doubling project of 247.5 km. The estimated cost of the project will be Rs.2,081.27 crore and completion cost of Rs. 2,330.51 crore with 5% escalation per annum. The project is likely to be completed in next five years by 2021-22.


Doubling of this section would not only speed up the operation of goods and coaching trains, but also provide additional capacity for meeting future increase in traffic allowing for *faster & reliable service and minimum delays*. It will greatly ease passenger and freight traffic and decongest the Daund-Manmad route, which is a critical section for trains from North India to South India via Pune and for pilgrims going to the famous *pilgrimage destinations of Shirdi and Shani-Shignapur.* It will also ease the congestion in Mumbai by diverting the trains to this route.


It will also help improve safety by allowing for more time for *maintenance blocks. *Moreover, *defence and security of India* will be strengthened through improved connectivity as Ahmednagar is a major tank base of Southern Command, Indian Army.


Doubling will also promote *economic activity* in and around the Daund-Manmad route, as industries will have additional transport capacity to meet their requirements. Further, doubling will promote* rail tourism* as it would improve connectivity to Shirdi and Shani- Shignapur and ease *pilgrimage traffic*, as the site attracts hundreds of thousands of pilgrims throughout the year.


The project will also generate direct *employment* during construction for about 59.40 lakh mandays. Pune, Ahmednagar and Nashik districts of Maharashtra will be directly benefited through this project.


The line capacity utilization of Daund-Manmad section during the year 2014-15 was 156% with maintenance block. The doubling of Bhigwan-Mohol, Hotgi-Gulbarga on Mumbai-Chennai main route is in progress and once completed, there will be tremendous increase in traffic over the Daund-Manmad section. Thus, an existing single line will not be in a position to deal with the increased traffic and make this section a bottleneck, as capacity utilization has already reached saturation. Therefore, doubling between Daund-Manmad section is necessary.


*****


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Railways
13-September, 2017 16:34 IST
*Ministry of Railways permits m-Aadhar as one of the prescribed proofs of Identity for Rail Travel Purpose. *

Ministry of Railways has decided to permit m- Aadhar (Aadhar card on mobile app namely m- Aadhar launched by UIDAI) as one of the prescribed proofs of Identity for Rail Travel purpose in any reserved class.

m- Aadhar is a mobile app launched by UIDAI on which a person can download his/her Aadhar Card. It can be done only on the mobile number to which Aadhar has been linked. For showing Aadhar, the person has to open the app and enter his/ her password to show the Aadhar Card.

m- Aadhar when shown by the passenger on his/her mobile after entering the password should be accepted as proof of identity for undertaking journey in any reserved class over Indian Railways.



*****


----------



## kaykay

https://factordaily.com/reliance-adani-lithium-ion-battery-factories-india/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lemurian

*http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/business/india-business/ongc-strikes-good-offshore-oil-gas-find-sources/articleshow/60761369.cms*

*ONGC strikes 'good' offshore oil, gas find: Sources*

NEW DELHI: The latest discovery of India's largest oil explorer Oil and Natural Gas Corp to the west of its Mumbai High offshore fields is estimated to hold in-place reserves of about 20 million tonnes, sources with knowledge of the matter said.

The Mumbai High field annually produces oil and natural gas of about 9 million to 10 million tonnes of oil equivalent.
The company discovered hydrocarbon reserves west of Mumbai High at well WO 24-3 in July.

ONGC tested nine zones in the well, the two sources with knowledge of the matter told Reuters.
"One zone alone yielded more than 3,000 barrels per day of oil and there are deeper zones where oil and gas both are encountered," said one of the sources.

"It is a large discovery going by Indian standards and is in a different play than discoveries made in the neighbouring Mumbai High fields," the source said.

ONGC informed the Directorate General of Hydrocarbons (DGH), the upstream advisory arm of the federal oil ministry, about the latest discovery earlier this month.
ONGC now plans to drill appraisal wells to determine the size of the new find's recoverable reserves, the sources said.

ONGC is struggling to ramp up its output as most of its production comes from mature fields."It is a good discovery and gives ONGC further hope. This has opened up a new area for exploration around Mumbai High," the second of the sources said.


----------



## RISING SUN

*ONGC strikes 'good' offshore oil, gas find: Sources*
The latest discovery of India's largest oil explorer Oil and Natural Gas Corp to the west of its Mumbai High offshore fields is estimated to hold in-place reserves of about 20 million tonnes, sources with knowledge of the matter said. 

The Mumbai High field annually produces oil and natural gas of about 9 million to 10 million tonnes of oil equivalent. 

The company discovered hydrocarbon reserves west of Mumbai High at well WO 24-3 in July. 

ONGC tested nine zones in the well, the two sources with knowledge of the matter told Reuters. 

"One zone alone yielded more than 3,000 barrels per day of oil and there are deeper zones where oil and gas both are encountered," said one of the sources.

"It is a large discovery going by Indian standards and is in a different play than discoveries made in the neighbouring Mumbai High fields," the source said.

ONGC informed the Directorate General of Hydrocarbons (DGH), the upstream advisory arm of the federal oil ministry, about the latest discovery earlier this month. 

ONGC now plans to drill appraisal wells to determine the size of the new find's recoverable reserves, the sources said. 
ONGC is struggling to ramp up its output as most of its production comes from mature fields. 

"It is a good discovery and gives ONGC further hope. This has opened up a new area for exploration around Mumbai High," the second of the sources said.
http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...oil-gas-find-sources/articleshow/60761369.cms

*India's first $1 billion IPO in 7 years begin*
Insurance company SBI Life started offering shares Wednesday as part of an initial public offering aimed at raising 84 billion rupees ($1.3 billion).

_*The IPO, if successful, would be the largest in India since government-run mining firm Coal India raised $3.4 billion in 2010, the biggest stock market debut in the country's history. *_

SBI Life, a partnership between the State Bank of India and French financial services group BNP Paribas (BNPQF), is pricing shares between 685 rupees ($10.60) and 700 rupees ($10.90). The insurance provider is expected to be valued at nearly $11 billion.

*IPOs that top $1 billion are a rare event in India. *

Just nine other market debuts have ever surpassed the mark, according to data provider Dealogic. The SBI Life offering would rank seventh.

*"It is signaling that the market is doing well in India," said Ken Fong, head of equity capital market research for Asia at Dealogic. "You will see more and bigger IPOs." *

India's startup and tech sectors are booming, but shares in insurance companies are hottest at the moment following several moves to open up the sector.

SBI Life is the third insurance provider to go public in quick succession. The first to take the plunge -- ICICI Prudential Life Insurance -- raised $900 million last year. 

At least three additional insurance companies are expected to join the $1 billion IPO club in the coming months, according to Dealogic. That includes the state-owned General Insurance Corporation of India.

A major uptick in foreign investment in recent years could also be a factor in the IPO flood, Fong said.

Last year, the government ruled that *foreign investors could own up to 49% of insurance companies without government approval. *

"The confidence from international investors is high," Fong said. "They're allowed to also invest in those IPOs, so everything is doing well."
http://money.cnn.com/2017/09/20/news/india/india-sbi-life-ipo-1-billion/index.html

*Car sales in India to grow by 9% in 2017: Moody’s*
Car sales in India are expected to grow by nine per cent this year riding on the back of GST regime as well as new product launches, Moody’s Investors Service said today. “*Indian car sales will remain robust, growing 9 per cent this year and 7 per cent in 2018, supported by the impact of India’s new goods and services tax (GST) as well as new model launches*,” Moody’s said in a global report.

Elaborating further, the report said the GST rollout in July, replacing a web of indirect taxes in India, prompted some automakers to lower prices of their passenger vehicles. This encouraged dealer restocking and led to a subsequent boost in sales, it said. “Looking ahead, new model launches by domestic and foreign automakers and a seasonally stronger second half support our expectation that India’s auto sales in 2017 will touch the 3.6 million unit mark,” the report said.

Commenting on the global scenario, Moody’s said auto sales will decline by 3.6 per cent in 2017 and 0.6 per cent in 2018 as the accommodative financing environment and used car prices come under pressure. “That said, replacement demand in the wake of Hurricanes Harvey and Irma will provide some temporary relief from weakening demand,” it said.

It added that Chinese auto sales will grow 3 per cent this year and 2 per cent in 2018. Besides, Japanese car sales will grow by a robust 5.6 per cent this year and 2 per cent next year, the report said.
http://www.thehindubusinessline.com...o-grow-by-9-in-2017-moodys/article9866068.ece

*New Volkswagen Passat Production Starts In India*
European premium car manufacturer Volkswagen on Wednesday (20 September) has commenced the production of its sedan *Passat *at its *Aurangabad facility in Maharashtra*.

Continuing the momentum to introduce its global portfolio in India, Volkswagen will launch the New Passat later this year, the first sedan based on the MQB platform in India.

*Volkswagen Passat will be available with a 2.0L TDI, 177 PS engine mated to a 6-speed DSG automatic gearbox.*

Steffen Knapp, Director, Volkswagen Passenger Cars, Volkswagen Group Sales India Pvt Ltd said, “We are happy to bring back one of our most successful premium luxury products to the Indian market, the Volkswagen Passat.”

“With the introduction of the Passat we extend our portfolio, encompassing a wide variety of products from a hatchback to a luxury sedan.”

“The Passat exudes style, timeless design, exemplary performance, and is symbolic of a luxurious lifestyle. We are proud to introduce this car with an iconic heritage to the Indian market,” added Knapp.
http://businessworld.in/article/New-Volkswagen-Passat-Production-Starts-In-India/20-09-2017-126622/

*Modi government finds a fix for India's big economic worries; remedial measures likely soon *

The government may soon unveil a package of measures to speed up growth, generate employment, lift exports and step up investment in infrastructure.

A broad framework to boost the economy was discussed in a meeting of ministers and officials chaired by finance minister Arun Jaitley late Tuesday evening as the government grappled with a slump in growth. 

Prime Minister Narendra Modi will take a final decision on the measures, according to people with knowledge of the deliberations. “We may need to take some specific, targeted steps... It's not as if there is a course correction,” a government official said.

A broad framework to boost the economy was discussed in a meeting of ministers and officials chaired by finance minister Arun Jaitley late Tuesday evening as the government grappled with a slump in growth. 

Prime Minister Narendra Modi will take a final decision on the measures, according to people with knowledge of the deliberations. “We may need to take some specific, targeted steps... It's not as if there is a course correction,” a government official said.

There has been concern in government circles over growth slumping to a three-year low of 5.7% in the April-June quarter with disruption due to the rollout of goods and services tax (GST) and lingering impact of demonetisation being the primary cause. A rise in the current account deficit and inflation has added to worries. Some economists have argued that the decline is structural in nature and needs to be addressed appropriately. 

Finance minister Jaitley is expected to consult other ministries before preparing a detailed plan that will be presented to the prime minister. The plan is expected to examine the reasons for the slowdown and the measures that can be taken to accelerate growth. A stocktaking meeting by the prime minister could not take place on Tuesday.

Chief economic advisor Arvind Subramanian had briefed the prime minister on the economic situation last week.

The meeting was attended by commerce and industry minister Suresh Prabhu, Niti Aayog vice chairman Rajiv Kumar, secretaries of key economic ministries and the additional secretary to the PM.

The Confederation of Indian Industry (CII) called for a 100 basis point reduction in interest rates to “inject huge growth impulse” and urged the Centre and states to ensure that public capital investment remains elevated even as it pointed to a rebound in many sectors. A basis point is 0.01percentage point. The Reserve Bank of India is set to make its next monetary policy statement on October 4.

*FISCAL ESCAPE CLAUSE* 
State Bank of India’s Ecowrap said the economy has been in slowdown mode since the second quarter of FY17 and such prolonged slump cannot be called technical or transient.

Quarterly growth has declined from 7.9% in first quarter of FY17 to 5.7% in first quarter of FY18. SBI group chief economic advisor Soumya Kanti Ghosh said there is urgent need of a fiscal push to shore up growth. That may not be easy since the government has pledged to reduce fiscal deficit to 3.2% of GDP this year and 3% next year.

*EXPORTS AND JOBS WORRY* 
India’s exports have not picked up to the extent expected even as the global economy has rebounded. Export growth was 8.57% in the April-August period while imports rose 26.63%, worsening the trade deficit and the current account deficit.

*EXPORTS AND JOBS WORRY* 
India’s exports have not picked up to the extent expected even as the global economy has rebounded. Export growth was 8.57% in the April-August period while imports rose 26.63%, worsening the trade deficit and the current account deficit.
http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...ews-state-of-economy/articleshow/60755564.cms

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RISING SUN

*India gets its first high horse power loco from Alstom France*
India’s dream for high horse power locomotive moved closer to reality with the arrival of the first bodyshell of *12000 HP loco from Alstom France at Kolkata port* today. This first-of-its-kind high-power electric locomotive will be used to haul freight trains at *twice the existing speed by next year*. The bodyshell for the fleet of the twin-section electric locomotives which Alstom is to supply to Indian Railways was unloaded at Haldia, ready for delivery to the factory at Madhepura where it will be assembled.


In November 2015, the public transporter inked a contract with the French company to manufacture *800 such train engines over the next 11 years* in a joint venture at the Madhepura locomotive factory in Bihar. This is the first major FDI (Foreign Direct Investment) project in the rail sector.

The *first such locomotive, estimated to cost about Rs 30 crore,* will be assembled with components brought in from Alstom’s factories in France and will have its *trial run by February next year.*

The contract allows for the first five locomotives to be imported, but the remaining 795 are to be manufactured locally in support of the government’s Make in India campaign.

The *total contract is worth above three billion euro*. This project includes the set-up of a plant at Madhepura (Bihar state) and two maintenance depots at Saharanpur (Uttar Pradesh state)and Nagpur (Maharashtra state). The delivery of the locomotives will spread between 2018 and 2028. The locomotive will run at a speed up to 120 km/h.

The *Railways is currently using 6,000HP locomotives for freight services*. The increase in speed would also result in improving line capacity in the rail network, a railway official said.

As per schedule, 35 locomotives would be rolled out from the factory by 2020, 60 in 2021, followed by 100 every year till the target of 800 is completed.
http://www.financialexpress.com/ind...h-horse-power-loco-from-alstom-france/863645/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RISING SUN

*I don't respond to quarterly numbers, India is growing faster than any other country: Jamie Dimon, JP Morgan Chase *
_*JPMorgan Chase* chairman and chief executive *Jamie Dimon* spoke to Saloni Shukla and MC Govardhana Rangan in an interview. 

Edited excerpts _ : 

*Last time we met you were very optimistic about India ... one year on our GDP growth has suffered ... what do you have to say now?* 

I don't worry about quarterly numbers ... India is growing faster than any other country on the planet. The government has made a lot of changes, which is going to be very good for the future. The effect that they have next quarter is not going to say much but a lot of good changes that are been made with Aadhar, GST, and the Bankruptcy law, all of which are and will be very positive. 
http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...imon-jp-morgan-chase/articleshow/60788681.cms

*India lists its first-ever bond index as it looks to attract foreign investors*
The Indian government listed its first ever bond index on the London Stock Exchange on Friday, opening the country's debt markets to the rest of the world.

Launched in collaboration with global index and data provider FTSE Russell, the *index will consist of Indian rupee-denominated government bonds – a first of its kind for India*. The seeds of this were sown back in November 2015 when the two countries signed a collaboration during the visit of Indian Prime Minister Narendra Modi to the United Kingdom.

"*It will turn out to be quite significant. If you look at the Indian market, it is around $1.7 trillion, of which $770 million is government issuances*," Arundhati Bhattacharya, chairwoman of the State Bank of India (SBI), told CNBC Friday.

She explained that until now international investors had no transparent benchmark or index on which to base their decisions regarding investment in these papers, and therefore the expectation is that this index will give them that ability to take those decisions.




Brent Lewin | Bloomberg | Getty Images
"We are also hoping to get a few products like ETFs (exchange-traded funds) based on these indices to enable a larger population of investors to come to India."

The Indian bond market is still in its nascent stages of development as compared to the rest of the world but Bhattacharya is confident that there is a lot of potential for development.

"India has a significant domestic bond market that continues to see strong demand from foreign investors," Waqas Samad, chief executive officer of fixed income and multi asset at FTSE Russell, said in a press statement. He added that the listing would enable developing index products that can create "greater awareness and foster liquidity across the Indian domestic fixed income spectrum."

*Is the economy moving forward?*
The Indian economy has been in a state of transition ever since Modi came to power in May 2014. A few months before that, in September 2013, Raghuram Rajan took charge of the Reserve Bank of India, the country's central bank. Investors immediately fell in love with the Modi-Rajan duo that promised business-friendly reforms and slowly incentivized growth in India.

The Indian economy started seeing more and more foreign investors pump their money into various areas of the economy.




  
SBI chairman: Demonetization has had advantages for banking system 9 Hours Ago | 01:09 

However, investors suffered a small blow when Rajan's term came to an end in September 2016 after speculation of a rift between the ideologies of the current government and Rajan. His successor Urjit Patel almost immediately took over the role of a market-friendly central bank governor, a move that reassured investors across the globe.

*Following on from that, the government's efforts to launch the demonetization drive in order to get rid of the so-called "black money" – billions of dollars' worth of cash in unaccounted wealth and fake currency notes - has been applauded by foreign investors.*

*India's bad loans*
The country's bad loan problem has been estimated to be much bigger than even New Zealand's $170 billion economy. Earlier this week an analyst from India Ratings and Research, a credit ratings agency and a unit of Fitch Ratings, told Reuters that about $195 billion of bad loans were already stressed.

In 2016, ICICI Bank and Axis Bank revealed the depth of the problem. According to Axis Bank, 225 billion rupees of its loans are on a "watch list." The bank said it expects 60 percent of those to default in two years. ICICI Bank, one of India's top private lenders, said about 525 billion rupees of its loans have been put on watch. These loans were made to sectors such as steel and power.




  
SBI chairman on reform: Short term pain required for long term gain 9 Hours Ago | 02:19 

The true extent of these bad loans was laid to rest after data from Axis Bank and ICICI hit the wires but the long-term impact of this continues to baffle both investors and analysts who compare the mounting loan problem to that of the U.S. subprime crisis.

"While the Indian government doesn't want to underwrite all of this, they have come up with legal structures to help resolve this issue. As you know most of these currently are in the bankruptcy courts. *Bankruptcy courts have started operating in India and it is to the credit of this government that as complicated a law as this was brought within one-and-a-half years of the government coming in place and the courts have actually started operating in super quick time*," Bhattacharya told CNBC.

*India took the crucial step to speed up its insolvency regime by passing the country's first bankruptcy law last year. The breakthrough is expected to help the country tackle its mounting debt problem.*




Saikat Paul | Pacific Press | LightRocket | Getty Images
"We are hopeful that as this process goes through the bankruptcy courts, we will see resolutions that are acceptable and those that are not suspect of moral hazard which obviously is a major downside for the resolution of any of these things."

Bhattacharya noted that apart from this one overhang for the banking sector, all the other macroeconomic parameters in India are working well.
https://www.cnbc.com/2017/09/22/ind...as-it-looks-to-attract-foreign-investors.html

*India In Talks to Acquire 20 Percent Of UAE Oilfield*
Indian oil companies could acquire up to 20 percent of an oil field belonging to the Abu Dhabi National Oil Company (ADNOC), Utpal Bora, CMD of Oil India Limited, said on Thursday.

"One offer has come from ADNOC of UAE,” he said, without offering any details about the field in question. “They are offering some stake in a field. It is a producing oil field. We are now doing some due diligence now whether it is worth investing or not.”

BPCL, OVL, OIL and other Indian oil majors will be part of the consortium that will own the stake in the field, Bora said. OIL has a capital expenditures budget of just under $625 million for the 2017-2018 fiscal year. The budget includes developmental drilling and exploratory drilling projects, as well as infrastructure development, Bora added.

Currently, most of OIL’s oil and gas blocks are outdated, producing a combined total of roughly 3.35 million tonnes of oil a year. The company holds stakes in two Russian fields and one American one.

"What [the government] is saying is that if there are some fields which are marginalized in nature and the company does not have plans, then the government said they will auction it,” Bora said. "There was an auction last time for marginalized fields. Five out of six marginalized fields have been given by OIL. We gave them because they are not economically viable for us.”

India imports oil to meet most of its growing energy demand. In August, Indian Oil became the first Indian company to buy U.S. crude oil, purchasing 1.6 million barrels of Mars crude. A week later, Bharat Petroleum became the second Indian refiner to start buying U.S. crude oil, after Bharat purchased 500,000 bpd each of Mars and Poseidon crude.
http://oilprice.com/Latest-Energy-N...ks-to-Acquire-20-Percent-Of-UAE-Oilfield.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

September 23, 2017 21:46 IST
Updated: September 23, 2017 23:15 IST
http://www.thehindu.com/news/nation...mic-project/article19743845.ece?homepage=true

* $4.5 billion soft loan from Japan International Cooperation Agency to boost $100 bn Delhi-Mumbai Industrial Corridor project. *
Funds from a Japanese government loan will soon be utilised for the first time in the $100 billion, Delhi-Mumbai Industrial Corridor (DMIC) project. So far, the mega-project was being developed only with the Indian government’s financial assistance.

The DMIC spans six States (Uttar Pradesh, Delhi National Capital Region, Haryana, Rajasthan, Gujarat and Maharashtra). It uses ‘the 1,500-km-long, high-capacity western Dedicated Railway Freight Corridor (DFC) as the backbone’ and aims to be ‘a global manufacturing and investment destination’.

*Several rail links*
A soft loan (with concessional conditions) to the tune of $4.5 billion to be extended by the Japan International Cooperation Agency (JICA), will shortly be utilised to develop two Mass Rapid Transit Systems (MRTS) — one each in Gujarat and Haryana — that will be part of the DMIC, official sources told _The Hindu_.

The JICA is the Japanese governmental agency in charge of implementation of Japan’s Official Development Assistance (ODA) — with the main objective of ‘promoting economic development and welfare in developing countries. The interest rate of the loan (in Japanese Yen) will be kept ‘very low’ (at 0.1%) and have a ‘long’ repayment period (at 40 years, including a 10-year grace period).

According to JICA, its “ODA to India started in 1958” and so far around “₹2.75 lakh crore in ODA loans have been committed for development across various sectors.” As per JICA, it is “India’s biggest bilateral donor.”

Incidentally, a JICA loan worth ₹88,000 crore, on similar terms , will be used to build the ₹1.08 lakh crore Ahmedabad-Mumbai bullet train project. JICA loans/assistance are being used to facilitate development of Metro rail networks including in Delhi and the Western DFC. The MRTS in Gujarat will be ‘at grade’ (ground level) and link Ahmedabad to the Dholera Special Investment Region (DSIR).

The sources said the Detailed Project Report (DPR) for the MRTS was ready and land was being acquired. The MRTS in Haryana will be an ‘elevated’ one and will connect Gurgaon and Bawal (part of the Manesar-Bawal Investment Region in the DMIC).

The land has been acquired and the DPR has been finalised, officials said, adding that the MRTS has been included in the JICA ‘Rolling Plan’ for the ODA loan. The Department of Economic Affairs will soon ask JICA to work on preparatory surveys for the project, they said. The length of these two MRTS projects will be 85 km each.

*Grant-in-aid*
According to the Commerce and Industry Ministry (the nodal body for industrial corridors), the financial assistance for the DMIC project is to be in the form of grant-in-aid worth ₹17,500 crore — as a ‘revolving fund’.

This, it said, was for the development of ‘trunk infrastructure’ in the proposed seven industrial cities in the DMIC at ₹2,500 crore per city on an average, subject to a ceiling of ₹3000 crore per city.

In September 2011, the Union Cabinet — in addition to giving approval for ₹17,500 crore as ‘Project Implementation Fund’ — had also okayed an additional corpus of ₹1000 Crore as grant-in-aid to carry out project development activities. The funds are released to the Special Purpose Vehicles (SPVs) formed between the Centre and the respective State Governments. Official sources said, out of all this, the total amount spent till September 2017 was around ₹3,500 crore.

As per the ministry, the Japanese government had announced financial support for the DMIC project to an extent of $4.5 billion in the first phase — for projects with Japanese participation through a mix of JICA and Japan Bank for International Cooperation (JBIC) lending. Also, the JBIC currently holds 26% equity in the DMIC Development Corporation (the SPV which is the DMIC’s project development agency) aggregating to ₹26 crore. The Indian government holds 49% equity in the DMICDC, while the remaining is held by HUDCO (19.9%), IIFCL (4.1%) and LIC (1%).


----------



## kaykay

Indian forex now at 402.5 Billion USD.

http://www.indiainfoline.com/articl...up-by-usd-1-782-5-million-117092300284_1.html


----------



## RISING SUN

kaykay said:


> Indian forex now at 402.5 Billion USD.
> 
> http://www.indiainfoline.com/articl...up-by-usd-1-782-5-million-117092300284_1.html


How much time will it take supposedly to reach 1 trillion dollars forex reserves, a simple query?


----------



## kaykay

RISING SUN said:


> How much time will it take supposedly to reach 1 trillion dollars forex reserves, a simple query?


6-7 years without any hiccup.


----------



## RISING SUN

*Essar to set up 2 LNG ports in 18 months, invest USD 500 million*
*Ruias-owned Essar Ports is looking to invest around USD 500 million or over Rs 2,500 crore to set up one liquefied natural gas (LNG) terminal each on the western and eastern coasts in the next 18 months*, a top company official said.

"Total investment in the first phase could be in the region of about USD 500 million," Rajiv Agarwal, managing director and chief executive of Essar Ports, told PTI at a company-run facility here.

He said the company is looking at a cluster of small ports which will be closer to potential customers, adding that Hazira and Salaya, where it already operates ports, could be the sites where it can set up the LNG terminals.

"We are already working on it (LNG terminals) and in the next one to one and half years, we should have something started. One on west coast and one east coast could come within that period," Agarwal said.

Typically, each terminal will cost between USD 150-300 million, depending on the amount of work to be carried out, he said, adding that the capacity will range between 2.5-5 million tonnes.

When asked if its existing concession agreements to operate ports allow for adding LNG terminals, he said certain approvals are needed from nodal agencies like the Gujarat Maritime Board.

It can be noted that the government is promoting LNG as an alternative fuel to reduce pollution.

On the finance front, Agarwal said the company will tie up with banks and also also put in its own resources as equity.

Essar Ports, which delisted in late 2015, will close 2017-18 with a pre-tax profit of about Rs 1,000 crore and is targeting to take it up to Rs 1,300 crore with the commissioning of new facilities, he said.

The total debt of the company stands at about Rs 3,000 crore, Agarwal said, adding that it is "very comfortable" on the debt to EBITDA ratio as compared to peers in the infrastructure building space.

The company is targeting to handle 50 million tonnes of cargo in FY18 and 35 per cent of it will be third party shipments, he said.

In the next two-three years, the company wants the Essar group companies' and third party cargo at 50 per cent each, he added.

It started the fiscal with a capacity of 82 million tonnes which will go up to 110 million tonnes.

The capacity addition will include 13 million tonnes addition at Visakhapatnam by November, where it operates an iron ore exporting berth, at an investment of Rs 830 crore.

It also expects to add 20 million tonnes capacity at its port at Salaya by end of the year, Agarwal said.

Concurring with peers, Agarwal said there is excess capacity across the country at present due to a decline in trade and added that the company is not bidding for any new assets.

It has, however, bid to operate the part of Chabahar Port in Iran which is being developed by the government, along with four other bidders, he said. 
http://www.deccanchronicle.com/busi...orts-in-18-months-invest-usd-500-million.html


----------



## RISING SUN

*Govt to set up 5 scrap-based steel plants, invest Rs 500 cr*
The government is planning to set up five scrap-based steel plants at an investment of Rs 500 crore within a year to ensure that a chunk of the countrys targeted 300 million tonne steel output is met through scrap. India's target is to more than double the steel output by 2030, from 10 MT at present.

"...from 126 MT (million tonnes) to 300 MT (of steel output) that we are eyeing, in that everything will not come from the fresh iron. So it will be coming from the scrap," Steel Secretary Aruna Sharma told PTI. "Within one year all the five (scrap-based) plants will come," she said, adding that in each plant around Rs 100 crore would be invested.

Stressing that all the scrap will be reused to make steel, Sharma said that by 2030 around 30-40 million tonnes of steel would be made from scrap.

Stating that the first such plant would come up next month in Noida, Uttar Pradesh, she said, "after Noida we will start in Southern India, then in Western India, Central India then one more in Northern India". State-run metal scrap trading firm MSTC has signed a joint venture (JV) agreement with Mahindra Intertrade for setting up the first such plant. "As of now the JV is between MSTC and Mahindra.

Hyundai has shown interest for Southern India. So they will also join the same group. What we are saying is that it is MSTC Mahindra JV (and) anybody can join them," Sharma said. Mahindra Intertrade is a part of Mahindra Partners Division of the USD 17.8 billion diversified Mahindra Group, while the mini-ratna public sector undertaking (PSU) is engaged in the export of ferrous scrap.

The countrys annual scrap requirement is 5-6 million tonnes, which at present is done through imports. The government had earlier said that the scrap?based steel plants which are environment?friendly, energy?efficient and cost effective would be on the lines of melt and manufacture steel technology used in the US. 
http://www.businesstoday.in/sectors...eel-plants-invest-rs-500-cr/story/260873.html


----------



## RISING SUN

*Surprise: Kotak Mahindra Bank emerges 2nd only to HDFC Bank; ICICI Bank pushed to 3rd*
Kotak Mahindra Bank (KMB)’s market capitalisation is nudging *Rs 2 lakh crore*. On Wednesday, the private sector lender’s market cap stood at Rs 1.95 lakh crore while ICICI bank’s m-cap was Rs 1.86 lakh crore. KMB is the country’s second-most valued private lender after HDFC Bank, which commands a market cap of Rs 4.77 lakh crore. Shares of KMB closed Wednesday’s session 0.87 % lower at Rs 1,025.45 on BSE. The stock is up 42.6 % so far in 2017, while the return over one month is 5.58 %. the bank recently raised Rs 5,806 crore through a placement of shares at Rs 936 per share. ICICI Bank’s market cap had hit Rs 1.95 lakh crore on July, 25 but since then the stock has lost close to 4.5 %. While Axis Bank is valued at Rs 1.24 lakh crore, Indusind Bank is valued at Rs 1.03 lakh crore, respectively.







KMB reported a consolidated profit after tax (PAT) in Q1 FY18 of Rs 1,347 crore. The lender posted profits for FY17 of Rs 3,411 crore. The lender is strongly capitalised with a Tier I capital of 18.8% and the total assets at the end of June were Rs 2.9 lakh crore.”KMB’s deposit franchise is growing strongly, providing a base for faster growth,” JP Morgan said in a report. Kotak Mahindra Prime, bank’s car finance company reported robust loan growth of 25% y-o-y in 1QFY18.
http://www.financialexpress.com/ind...to-hdfc-bank-icici-bank-pushed-to-3rd/863888/


----------



## RISING SUN

*Alitalia to restart India flights after a decade, Delhi-Rome daily from October 30*
Indians will soon have *more flight choices to the west, particularly Europe*, with greater capacity on these routes driving fares lower. Financially challenged Italian airline litalia  will restart flights to India after almost a decade. It will have a daily direct flights between Delhi and Rome from October 30 and offer three classes of travel — business, premium economy and economy. 

Alitalia did not comment on its India plans, like will it expand operations to other cities here, despite repeated attempts. 

The Italian airline "last flew from India in March 2008. They had six flights on the Mumbai-Milan sector and six flights on the Delhi-Milan sector — a total of 12 flights per week. It stopped flying India routes because of losses," said a senior official of a top Indian travel agency. 

Cox & Kings' head (business travel) John Nair said: "The increase in direct connectivity between India and Europe is a boon for leisure and business travellers as this would reduce time spent on layovers and lead to an increase in demand for destinations across Europe. We are seeing a significant addition in connectivity between India and European points and this will also boost two-way tourism. Finally, this will also soften the air fares." 

Alitalia is now an Etihad "airways partner" as the Abu Dhabi-based carrier had put money in it three years back and now is its single largest investor with 49% stake in Italian airline. Italy is examining how this airline can survive — similar to India looking at all possible options for Air India. Alitalia was privatized in 2008 and was state-owned till then like AI currently is. 

The Etihad website describes Alitalia as "Italy's largest airline. With over 120 aircraft flying to Italy's largest cities and major international hubs.... in Italy, Europe, the Americas, North Africa and Asia." "From Abu Dhabi, fly to 20 cities in Italy and 48 destinations in Europe with a one-stop connection," the Etihad website says. Etihad has 24% stake in Jet and the Naresh Goyal carrier has several flights between India and Abu Dhabi. 
Air India also has direct flights between Delhi and Italy. With Alitalia also restarting flights, the choice is all set to grow for Indian travellers.
http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...-october-30/articleshow/60803547.cms?from=mdr

*First phase of Navi Mumbai airport will commence by 2019 end, says Maharashtra CM Devendra Fadnavis*
Stating that the first phase of the much-delayed Navi Mumbai airport project will “commence” by December 2019, Maharashtra Chief Minister Devendra Fadnavis today said his government would issue a letter of intent (LoI) as awarding the contract is a “matter of time” now. He also said the pre-developmental works for the ambitious project will be completed by May next year. The CM’s statement assumes significance as award of the LoI is considered as an important step in taking the project forward, which is dogged by inordinate delays since its conception in 1997.
Infrastructure major GVK group had bagged the financial bid to build and operate the second international airport in the Mumbai metropolitan region at an investment of Rs 16,000 crore earlier this year, beating rival GMR group.

However, the project couldn’t make any progress as the state government has not yet approved and finalised the finance deal won by the GVK. Once the government gives its nod, a letter of award will be given to the contractor, after which a special purpose vehicle (SPV) can be set up to execute the project. “There are two phases of of Navi Mumbai airport. One phase is the pre-works in which you have to level the land, cut a hill and you have to change the course of the river. So these are the predevelopment works which we have awarded the contract and they have already started the work.

“So possibly the site with the pre-development works will be ready by May next year. The concessionaire for (the airport) is also nearly shortlisted. It is a matter of time that we will award the contract. We will issue the letter of intent to the concessionaire and what is intended is that the first phase of the Navi Mumbai airport should commence by December 2019,” Fadnavis told reporters on the sidelines of “ISB rpt ISB Leadership Summit” organised by the Indian School of Business here. The project has faced inordinate delays over the issues of environment and land acquisition since the state government approved it in 2007.

The project will be carried out on a public-private partnership (PPP) model and Cidco (City and Industry Development Corporation), a government authority for city planning, will incur pre-development work costs, which it will be later recovered from GVK. Interestingly, a CAPA Global Strategy Report for July-August, 2017, had recently stated that the airport is unlikely to commence operations before March 2024, as significant earthworks need to be performed at the site, located in Raigad district adjoining Mumbai. Meanwhile, replying to a query, Fadnavis said his government had requested the Centre to differentiate between smaller and bigger states in allotting the “ease of doing business” ranking.

“What we have requested the DIPP (Department of Industrial Policy and Promotion) is to slightly differentiate between the large states and the small states. Having said that, we will aim that we should be a leading state (in the ranking). That we will achieve this year,” the CM said. He said the new GST (Goods and Services Tax) regime could have some hiccups initially, but his government is capable of achieving the targets. On the recent torrential rains that led to flooding of roads in Mumbai, the chief minister said the pumping network to flush out water into sea has begun and 60 per cent of the work has been completed.

He refused to take questions on the Shiv Sena, the belligerent partner of the ruling BJP which has recently indicated to pull out of the coalition government. Earlier in his address to ISB students, Fadnavis underlined the need to shift people from agriculture to other sectors, as 50 per cent of people in Maharashtra are dependent on agriculture.

“Agriculture does not have the capacity to consume (to sustain) 50 per cent of people. We need to shift 15 to 20 per cent of people to other sectors of economy..to service sector…to industries sector, and we have started doing that,” he said. Fadnavis said Maharashtra registered a 15.5 per cent growth in agriculture, which was on a downward spiral, after he took over as chief minister three years ago.
http://www.financialexpress.com/ind...says-maharashtra-cm-devendra-fadnavis/868003/


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Railways
28-September, 2017 14:50 IST
*Indian Railways to Launch 100 New Suburban Rail Services In Mumbai area. *

With these additional services, the total suburban local train services in Mumbai of Western Railway and Central Railway put together will increase from existing 2983 services to 3083 suburban services. 

Introduction of these new suburban services will benefit 77 lakh commuters travelling daily over Mumbai suburban network by reducing congestion and providing faster commute. 

In a major boost to suburban rail services in Mumbai area, Indian Railways is introducing one hundred additional local train services on its Mumbai suburban network of Western Railway and Central Railway zones. With these additional services, the total suburban services in Mumbai of Western Railway and Central Railway put together will increase from existing 2983 services to 3083 suburban services. 

These services will be launched tomorrow i.e. 29th September 2017 in a grand programme to be held in Mumbai by Minister of Railways & Coal, Shri Piyush Goyal in the presence of several dignitaries.

Out of these 100 services, thirty two new services will be introduced on Western Railway while sixty eight services will be introduced on Central Railway.

‘*On Western Railway’*, seventeen services will be introduced from 1st October, 2017 in ‘up’ direction and fifteen services will be introduced in ‘down’ direction from 1st October, 2017. In all, thirty two new services will be introduced in Western Railway. Western Railway presently runs 1323 sub-urban services. After addition of these services, the total sub-urban services on Western Railway will reach upto 1355.

‘*On Central Railway’*, fourteen suburban services will be introduced on ‘*harbour line’* from 2nd October, 2017, fourteen suburban services will be introduced on ‘*trans-harbour line’* from 2nd October, 2017, sixteen suburban services on ‘*main line’* will be introduced from 1st November, 2017 and twenty four suburban services on ‘*harbour*’ and ‘*trans-harbour lines’* will be introduced from 31st January, 2018. In all, sixty eight services will be introduced in Central Railway. Central Railway presently runs 1660 sub-urban services. After addition of these services, the total sub-urban services on Central Railway will reach upto 1728.

Introduction of these new suburban services will benefit 77 lakh commuters travelling daily over Mumbai suburban network by reducing congestion and providing faster commute.

*******

Ministry of Railways
28-September, 2017 14:18 IST
*Shri Piyush Goyal, Minister of Railways announces key decisions for Transformation of Indian Railways *

Inspired by Prime Minister Shri Narendra Modi’s goal of making Railways the engine that fuels our _vikasyatra _(development journey) towards New India, Minister of Railways, Shri Piyush Goyal announced various decisions taken by Ministry of Railways for Transformation of Indian Railways today i.e.28th September, 2017 in Rail Bhavan. Minister of State for Communication (I/c) & Minister of State for Railways, Shri Manoj Sinha was also present on the occasion. Chairman, Railway Board, Shri Ashwani Lohani and all board members were present on the occasion.


Minister of Railways, Shri Piyush Goyal said, “Railways is committed to ensuring high standards of safety, speed and service for Indian consumers and also ensuring contribution to national development. In the past one month, Indian Railways has taken significant transformative steps to ensure this goal.”


Several decisions announced by the Minister of Railways, Shri Piyush Goyal are as under

*Highest priority to passenger safety*

● Overriding and perceptible priority to safety

● Priority to track renewal over new lines/gauge conversion/ in allotment of rails

● Tremendous stress on field inspections by officers

● Overriding priority for granting maintenance blocks

● Eliminating remaining 5,000 unmanned level crossings in a time-bound manner

● Shift to LHB coaches from ICF coaches by next year

● Provision of CCTV cameras in coaches and stations for enhanced security especially benefitting women and senior citizens

● Ramping up electronic interlocking of signals in place of manual interlocking

● Revamping the existing signalling system - use of TPWS (Train Protection & Warning System)and MTRC (Mobile Train Radio Communication). Also considering modern signalling systems for suburban and long distance trains

● Using technology like ultra sonic frequency detection, cameras for detecting defects etc.

● All RPF staff and TTEs to be in proper uniform while on duty to bring in transparency

● RPF staff will not check tickets, which is the function of TTEs. They shall however assist ticket checking squads.

*Transforming through technology*

● Stress on extensive use of mobile apps for monitoring and passenger services

● All stations and trains to have high speed wi-fi connectivity

● Proposed to increase speed of around 700 trains with effect from 1st November 2017. 48 trains are being converted from Mail express to the Superfast category

● Expediting the project for GPS based real time monitoring of train movement

● Expediting satellite based mapping of all Railway assets through ISRO

*Energy efficiency*

● Completion of electrification by the next 4-5 years. This will lead to savings in energy costs of over Rs. 10,000 cr while reducing pollution and dependence on imported diesel

● 100% LED lighting and energy efficient appliances like fans, ACs etc. to be introduced in in trains, stations, office buildings and residential colonies in a time bound manner

*Faster Redevelopment of stations*

● About 20 stations will be modernised in an expedited manner with superior infrastructure and passenger facilities including hotels, eateries, shopping, disabled friendly, multimodal transport hub, security etc. by December 2018

● Identifying additional stations and trying to create a self-financing business model like reassessing tenure of contract, access control and freedom to sublease etc.

*Railway Stations as Multi-utility centres*

● Many stations that receive very few trains in a day are proposed to be used as Multi-utility centres for activities like yoga centres, skilling, educational purposes etc.

*Upgrading health and education facilities*

● In addition, schools and hospitals operated by Indian Railways will be improved with infrastructure facilities, which will benefit not only railway employees but also other people

*Human resources*

● Tremendous stress is being laid on welfare of human resources

● Grievance Redressal Camps are being organised regularly. Grievance Redressal Cells are being set up in every Zonal/divisional headquarters for hearing employee complaints

● Extensive delegation of powers is being done

● Process reforms to improve the efficiency of the system is being taken up in an aggressive manner

● Reduction in number of organisational layers is being analysed

● Posting of brilliant and enthusiastic officers as Station Directors at 75 A1 Class Stations to bring dynamism in operations

● Posting additional ADRMs to strengthen divisional work by reallocation from headquarters

*Focus on welfare of field staff*

● Improving overall working conditions of Group D category staff. For example, gang-men, who are responsible to ensuring track safety, and who have to walk around 15-16 kms on an average in a particular day will be provided with comfortable uniforms and better quality shoes. Their living quarters (Gang huts) too will be improved

● Running rooms of loco drivers are being air conditioned

*Enhancing Railway Revenue through monetisation of assets*

● Monetisation of railway assets will improve finances and the operating ratio, freeing up resources for critical railway projects. This will be done by making land monetisation attractive by changing various rules and regulations

These improvements will help the lifeline of our nation to flourish as well as contribute more to our economic and social development. The transformation of the Indian Railways is well under way to ensure it is not just the compulsion of the people but the choice of the people.

****

AKS/MKV/ENS


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Railways
30-September, 2017 17:09 IST
*High-Level Meeting on Railways Safety was Held in Mumbai *

Various Major Decisions were Taken Regarding 

Rail Safety by Hon’ble Minister of Railways 

A high-level meeting on Railways Safety was held in Mumbai today, under the chairmanship of Hon’ble Minister of Railways, Shri Piyush Goyal to comprehensively review Safety measures in Mumbai Suburban Railways as well as entire Indian Railways. This meeting was held at WR headquarter’s at Churchgate on 30th September,2017. 

Various major decisions were taken in the meeting, wherein passenger safety has been accorded the highest priority. Accordingly, several important decisions were taken to empower Railway officers to take strong measures to improve passenger safety and security. Some of the points are outlined herewith : 

• Foot Over Bridges (FOBs), platforms and pathways on platform end to be treated as Safety items having highest priority with no restriction of budget. Earlier only the first FOB at a station was considered as essential and subsequent as passenger amenity. 

• For next 18 months, General Managers of Railway zones have been delegated powers without limit for Safety related issues. They shall intimate Financial Commissioner (FC) within a week of sanction for provision, and FC shall confirm the same within 15 days. In case of disagreement, the matter shall be put up to the Railway Board for final decision within the same 15 days. 

• Additional Escalators sanctioned at stations of the Mumbai Suburban system having high footfall with the details to be finalised within 15 days. Similar exercise will be carried out for all high use stations all over India. 

• 200 officers to be relocated from Head Quarters as in field to strengthen ground operations and project implementation. 

• Brilliant & enthusiastic Station Directors are being posted at 75 stations all over India to bring dynamism in operations. 

• Within the next 15 months, CCTV cameras will be installed in all suburban trains in Mumbai with monitoring mechanism. This shall be done in parallel across India as well. 

• Delegation of financial & administration powers to field units by October 2017 to reduce red tape and push development & delivery. 

These steps will lead to improvement in the functioning and operations of railways to ensure improvement in the standards of safety. 

Shri Ashwani Lohani - Chairman, Railway Board and all railway board members were present in this meeting along with Shri A. K. Gupta-General Manager of Western Railway and Shri D. K. Sharma-General Manager of Central Railway and security officials of the state govt. 

*****


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.thehindu.com/news/nation...at-stations/article19777306.ece?homepage=true

 
*Elphinstone Road stampede: CCTV cameras in all Mumbai suburban trains within 15 months, says Piyush Goyal *
A day after a stampede at Mumbai’s Elphinstone Road railway station *killed 23 people*, Railway Minister Piyush Goyal called a meeting of the Railway Board to take decisions in a bid to ease passenger congestion at railway stations across the country.

The Indian Railways decided to amend “a 150-year-old convention” to deem construction of foot overbridges mandatory at railway stations, instead of treating it as a “passenger amenity,” Mr. Goyal wrote on Twitter, after holding a top-level meeting in Mumbai on Saturday.

General Managers of all railway zones have been empowered to spend funds on safety and additional escalators will be sanctioned in a phased manner – first at crowded Mumbai suburban stations and later at all high-traffic stations.

“Two hundred officers to be relocated from headquarters as field staff to strengthen ground operations and project implementation. Within the next 15 months, CCTV cameras in all suburban trains in Mumbai with monitoring mechanism. Parallel work across India,” Mr. Goyal wrote.

The Railway Ministry issued a statement in the morning stating the ‘facts on stampede at Mumbai’s railway station.’ “It seems that due to sudden thundershower type rains, a stampede-like situation arose on the north side foot overbridge connecting Elphinstone Road and Parel stations at about 10.30 am, wherein 32 persons have been injured while 22 casualties have been confirmed in this unfortunate incident (till Friday),” it said.

The Ministry clarified that there was no structural damage to the foot overbridge due to the stampede. It said Western Railway carries out a detailed safety audit of all steel structures, including foot overbridges, at least twice a year.

“A new 12-metres long foot overbridge at the north-end parallel to this bridge has already been sanctioned connecting Western Railway and Central Railway along with East-West connectivity. The platforms at Elphinstone Road station is also planned to be extended along with construction of this foot overbridge,” the statement said.


----------



## RISING SUN

*Railway ends 36-year-old VIP protocol offered to Board members*
Ending the 36-year-old protocol of Indian Railways, Railway Board has withdrawn the tradition whereby it was mandatory for *railway General Managers to be personally present on arrival and departure of Chairman Railway Board and other railway board members during visits to zonal railways*. 

The decision by Chairman Railway Board Ashwani Lohani is a move to end the VIP culture in railways and bring working culture.

“*The instructions and guidelines issued to the railways regarding protocol to be observed at the airport and railway stations during the visits of Chairman Railway Board and other board members stand withdrawn with immediate effect*,” said the directive issued on September 28. 

Several directives issued since 1981 had emphasized that the practice of GMs be present in person during arrivals and departure of railway board members and Chairman be rigidly followed as it provides an opportunity for personal discussion on an important matter pertaining to railways.

“We will change VIP culture and bring working culture in Indian Railways,” Lohani had said after taking over on August 25.

*He had also insisted that he dislikes unnecessary protocols and doesn’t want entire branch office to be present to meet him or senior officials during the visit to zonal railways or Public sector undertakings. Also on the list was cutting down unnecessary expenditure, especially on frills such as bouquets.*

Lohani during interactions with railway staff had emphasized on the need to ensure transparency in work and warned that corruption will not be tolerated at any level. He also spoke at length about how railway officials should move around in the field.

*During his tenure as CMD Air India, he had scrapped privilege provided to airline staff and directed the staff to carry their hand baggage on their own and not use porters as has been the practice so far.*
http://www.newindianexpress.com/nat...ocol-offered-to-board-members-1664954--1.html

*Concrete blocks placed on railway tracks; accident averted*
*A possible rail accident was averted after the driver of a goods train alerted railway officials about concrete blocks being placed on the tracks near Kandari village in the district, police said today.*


*Concrete blocks were placed by unidentified persons on tracks on the both up and down routes near Kandari village in Karjan tehsil last evening, sub-inspector of Karjan police station, K M Rawal said. At around 7:40 pm, the train hit some stones and the driver felt a strong jerk and the stones broke into pieces, said senior divisional security commissioner, Vadodara (Western Railway), Hemant Kumar.*


*The driver then informed officials at the Kashipura railway station. It was later found that six hexagonal concrete blocks, three each on the two tracks, were placed by unidentified persons, which could have caused a major accident, Kumar said. A case has been registered by the local police and it has launched a probe.*


*The blocks were placed with a malafide intention to cause an accident, Kumar said, adding that the railway officials acted promptly and averted a possible mishap. He said the concrete blocks were carried to the tracks from a nearby railway gate, which was unmanned after 7 pm.*
*http://indianexpress.com/article/in...d-on-railway-tracks-accident-averted-4868875/*

*Indian Railways orders compulsory foot overbridges, more escalators at stations *
A day after a stampede at Mumbai’s Elphinstone Road railway station *killed 23 people*, Railway Minister Piyush Goyal called a meeting of the Railway Board to take decisions in a bid to ease passenger congestion at railway stations across the country.

*The Indian Railways decided to amend “a 150-year-old convention” to deem construction of foot overbridges mandatory at railway stations, instead of treating it as a “passenger amenity*,” Mr. Goyal wrote on Twitter, after holding a top-level meeting in Mumbai on Saturday.

General Managers of all railway zones have been empowered to spend funds on safety and additional escalators will be sanctioned in a phased manner – first at crowded Mumbai suburban stations and later at all high-traffic stations.

“*Two hundred officers to be relocated from headquarters as field staff to strengthen ground operations and project implementation. Within the next 15 months, CCTV cameras in all suburban trains in Mumbai with monitoring mechanism. Parallel work across India*,” Mr. Goyal wrote.

The Railway Ministry issued a statement in the morning stating the ‘facts on stampede at Mumbai’s railway station.’ “It seems that due to sudden thundershower type rains, a stampede-like situation arose on the north side foot overbridge connecting Elphinstone Road and Parel stations at about 10.30 am, wherein 32 persons have been injured while 22 casualties have been confirmed in this unfortunate incident (till Friday),” it said.

The Ministry clarified that there was no structural damage to the foot overbridge due to the stampede. It said Western Railway carries out a detailed safety audit of all steel structures, including foot overbridges, at least twice a year.

“A new 12-metres long foot overbridge at the north-end parallel to this bridge has already been sanctioned connecting Western Railway and Central Railway along with East-West connectivity. The platforms at Elphinstone Road station is also planned to be extended along with construction of this foot overbridge,” the statement said.

http://www.thehindu.com/news/nation...re-escalators-at-stations/article19777306.ece
Finally some good steps being taken.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RISING SUN

*India’s holdings of US govt securities touch $135.7 bn *
India has sharply increased its exposure to US government securities with holdings worth USD 135.7 billion at the end of July, official data showed.

Neighbouring China continued to top the charts with holding to the tune of USD 1.166 trillion, followed by Japan with exposure worth USD 1.113 trillion.

In recent months, India has increased its purchase of American government securities and the country is the third largest holder among the BRICS group after China and Brazil (USD 271.9 billion).

At the end of July, Russia held securities worth USD 103.1 billion.

According to the latest data from the US Treasury Department, India’s holding of the securities touched USD 135.7 billion as on July end —— also the highest in a year.

There has been a significant jump in the exposure compared to June when it stood at USD 130.3 billion. Since February this year, India’s holding of these securities has been on the rise.

At the end of January, the exposure was just USD 113.7 billion.

India is the 12th largest holder of US government securities just behind Saudi Arabia whose exposure stood at USD 142.5 billion at the end of July.

Other countries in the top ten are Ireland (USD 310.8 billion) at the third place, followed by Brazil, Cayman Islands (USD 259.2 billion), Switzerland (USD 244.8 billion), United Kingdom (USD 229.7 billion), Luxembourg (USD 213 billion), Hong Kong (USD 199.1 billion) and Taiwan (USD 182.5 billion).

In a recent release, the Treasury Department said foreign residents increased their holdings of long term US securities in July and net purchases stood at USD 5.1 billion.

“Foreign residents increased their holdings of US Treasury bills by USD 3.1 billion. Foreign resident holdings of all dollar—denominated short—term US securities and other custody liabilities increased by USD 7.4 billion,” the release said.
http://www.thehindubusinessline.com...t-securities-touch-1357-bn/article9883213.ece


----------



## sudhir007

can any body confirm how many contracts or locomotive India buy from abroad.


----------



## RISING SUN

sudhir007 said:


> can any body confirm how many contracts or locomotive India buy from abroad.


Two recent contract. One with GE for diesel engine and one with Alstom for electric engine. Details available in this very this thread.


----------



## RISING SUN

@waz @WebMaster @Manticore Please make this sticky thread as all of IR discussion happens in this very thread. Thank you.

Thank you Sir.

*Railways to stop pasting charts on trains*
The Railways, as part of a Go Green policy, has decided to stop pasting reservation charts on train coaches. It will be implemented on a trial basis for three months.

A senior official of the Chennai division of Southern Railway, said the initiative was a pilot project to keep the coaches neat and clean and to do away with defacing them with materials such as paste. “*Passengers whose tickets are confirmed or in the waiting list or last-minute confirmations, are already receiving SMS of the seating arrangements. So there will not be any difficulty in identifying the coaches*,” added the official.

The official further said that the measure would also save paper. *The trial would be implemented in five cities — Chennai, New Delhi, Kolkata, Mumbai and Bengaluru*.

However, a section of train passengers’ associations and consumer activists voiced their displeasure with the concept, fearing that it could cause a lot of confusion.

T. Sadagopan, a consumer activist from Pattabhiram, said that the plan to stop pasting reservation charts would create confusion, especially among senior citizens who may not be tech-savvy. Though the passengers are receiving SMS about the ticket details, the chart is still necessary, he added.

The Indian Railway had in March last year, planned to do away with the reservation charts under the Go Green policy, but had to drop it after negative feedback.
http://www.thehindu.com/news/cities...-pasting-charts-on-trains/article19782190.ece

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RISING SUN

*India’s infrastructure output grows 4.9% in August: Govt*
India’s annual infrastructure output grew at its fastest pace in five months in August, driven by higher coal and electricity production, government data showed on Tuesday.

The output grew 4.9% in August compared with a revised 2.6% year-on-year growth in July.

During April-August, the annual output growth was 3.0%, data showed.

Eight infrastructure sectors include coal, crude oil, natural gas, refinery products, electricity, steel, cement, and fertiliser, accounting for about 40% weight in index of industrial production.
Electricity production grew 10.3% in August from a year ago, while coal output grew 15.3%.
http://www.livemint.com/Politics/9W...mp&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=googleamp

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RISING SUN

*India’s manufacturing output expands in September*
India’s manufacturing sector expanded marginally in September due to *stronger domestic demand*, key macro-economic data showed on Tuesday.

The Nikkei India Manufacturing Purchasing Managers Index (PMI), a composite indicator of manufacturing performance, stood at 51.2 in September.

The index remained unchanged from August. However, it indicated a modest improvement in manufacturing sector business conditions in September.

An index reading of above 50 indicates an overall increase in economic activity and below 50 an overall decrease.

“*September data painted an encouraging picture as the sector continued to recover from the disruptions caused by the introduction of the GST in July*,” said Aashna Dodhia, Economist at IHS Markit and author of the report.

“_*This sustained amelioration reflected expansions in new work and output, supported by stronger domestic demand conditions. Subsequently, business confidence strengthened among manufacturers as they reportedly anticipate long-term benefits from recent government policies.*_”
http://www.hindustantimes.com/busin...n-september/story-juuirnZhQGknUykN5C3UtJ.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RISING SUN

*India's air passenger growth on the back of excess capacity: IATA *
Capacity addition by airlines has led to *double-digit passenger growth* in the country, airline body International Air Transport Association (IATA) has said today. 

“Indian airlines achieved a *36th consecutive month of double-digit traffic growth as demand rose 16%*. Traffic continues to be stimulated by sizeable increases in the number of domestic routes served,” IATA said in global passenger traffic data for the month of August released today. 
IATA today announced global passenger traffic data for August showing that demand (measured in total revenue passenger kilometers or RPKs) climbed 7.2% compared to the year-ago period.

At the same time, the upward trend in seasonally-adjusted traffic has eased from that seen at the end of 2016. “August capacity (available seat kilometers or ASKs) increased by 6.3%, and load factor climbed 0.7% percentage points to 84.5%, which was just below the record for the month set in 2015,” IATA said. 
IATA, however, said that demand drivers for the aviation industry like lower air fares are easing. 
“Following the strong summer traffic season in the Northern hemisphere, 2017 is on course to be another year of strong traffic growth.

However, some important demand drivers are easing, particularly lower fares. As we head towards the end of the year we still expect growth to continue, but potentially at a slower pace,” Alexandre de Juniac, IATA’s Director General and CEO was quoted as saying in the release.
http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...pacity-iata/articleshow/60956451.cms?from=mdr


----------



## RISING SUN

*A silent Cobot revolution is brewing in Indian workspaces*
For Denmark-based Universal Robots, India has become its *fastest growing market in less than two years of starting operations in the country* , Jürgen von Hollen, president, Universal Robots told ET. The company , which is one of the leading player in `Cobots' or ( Collaborative Robots that work alongside human beings), already has automotive companies such as ajaj Auto and Royal Enfield as its customers along with healthcare provider Aravind Eye Hospital and educational and research institute such as Indian Institute of Technology, Kanpur. 

“*We see India as a high-potential market. In terms of geography, America and European region are largest markets but Asia Pacific is now growing faster than both of those markets*,“ said Hollen. “I know of a lot of companies that have invested in India for India but here is a tool that allows India to invest in India and also take it global,“ he said. 

Hollen who was on a recent visit to the country said according to his estimate, Asia would soon present the largest share for the company . “The Apac region will be the fastest growing, that's a given. China and Japan are going to be the main staple but I see India as a third element. India, if it adopts similar programmes as the Chinese and the Japanese towards promoting automation, will become larger than the rest,“ Hollen said. He said the company started its India operations in the beginning of 2016, and it has shown the highest growth among all other countries and regions. 

The Cobots, which are designed just like an arm, works alongside a human being to enhance their productivity instead of replacing them. Hollen said contrary to popular perception, none of the companies that have deployed Cobots have laid off even a single employee because of it. He said Auro Labs*, which is part of the Aravind Eye and designs lens to treat cataract, has begun exporting to 150 countries after deploying Universal Robots' Cobots from just supplying to its parent hospital earlier.* “The fundamental is to make it as simple to use as possible and that has created an environment for innovation around this concept,“ said Hollen.
http://m.economictimes.com/jobs/a-s...in-indian-workspaces/articleshow/60949924.cms

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RISING SUN

*India’s wind power tariff falls to a record low of Rs2.64 per unit*
India’s wind power tariff fell to a record low of *Rs2.64 per unit* in an auction conducted by state-run Solar Energy Corp. of India (SECI) for 1 gigawatt (GW) of wind power contracts that ended on Thursday.

While ReNew Power Ventures Pvt. Ltd and Orange Sironj Wind Power Pvt. Ltd bid Rs2.64 per kilowatt hour (kWh) to win contracts for 250 megawatts (MW) and 200MW each, Inox Wind Infrastructure Services Ltd and Singapore-based Sembcorp Industries Ltd’s Green Infra Wind Energy Ltd bid a tariff of Rs2.65 per unit for securing contracts of 250MW each. Adani Green Energy (MP) Ltd also bid Rs2.65 per unit to win a 50MW contract.

“Against the 1,000 MW capacity SECI received 12 number of bids totalling to 2,892 MW capacity of which nine bids with a cumulative capacity of 2,142MW were shortlisted for e-reverse auction,” the government said in a statement. These firms quoted the price at which they will sell electricity, to win contracts under the tender that received demand for three times the grid-linked capacity being sold.

*These tariffs are lower than the average rate of power generated by coal-fuelled projects of India’s largest power generation utility, NTPC Ltd, at Rs3.20 per unit. The price gap between electricity generated from thermal, solar and wind projects has been bridged. This is primarily due to costs of solar modules and wind turbine generators falling by 80% and 20%, respectively, over the past five years.*

Experts believe that such tariffs couldn’t have been expected earlier.

“These are unbelievable prices. One would have never imagined these kind of margins existed for the industry,” said Anish De, partner at the infrastructure and government practice at KPMG.

All the nine firms in the fray for the reverse auction bid below the earlier recorded low of Rs3.46 per kWh for another 1GW tender in February floated by SECI. In a reverse auction, developers are chosen on the basis of the lowest prices offered.

The aggressive bids came in the backdrop of India’s wind sector transitioning from a feed-in tariff regime to tariff-based competitive auctions. Feed-in tariffs ensure a fixed price for wind power producers. The winning prices are not an outlier, as was evident by the bids placed by BLP Energy Pvt. Ltd, global private equity fund Actis LLP’s Sprng Energy Pvt. Ltd, Hero Wind Energy Pvt. Ltd and ReGen Powertech Pvt. Ltd, which also bid low tariffs.

In such a scenario, obtaining finance at the lowest cost has become key. *India has also witnessed record low solar tariffs of Rs2.44 per unit in May which firmed up to Rs2.65per kWh in an auction conducted by the Gujarat government last month.*

While a Sembcorp spokesperson in an emailed response said, “Sembcorp Green Infra Ltd has participated in the second wind auction and has emerged as one of the successful bidders,” queries send to the spokespersons of a ReNew Power, Adani Group and Inox Group on Thursday remained unanswered.

*India has a target of installing 175,000MW of renewable energy by 2022. Of this, 100,000MW are to be generated by solar projects and 60,000MW by wind projects.*

The latest bids were placed at a time when concerns have been expressed over some states looking to renege on their offtake commitments for projects awarded at a comparatively higher tariff.

Apart from the tariffs for executed power purchase agreements facing a downward tariff pressure from the states, the projects are also facing other impediments such as curtailment of wind power procurement, payment delays and the absence of guidelines for state-level wind bids, according to lobby group Wind Independent Power Producers’ Association.

“These wind projects are to be commissioned within 18 months from the date of issue of Letter of Award by SECI to successful bidders,” added the government statement.
http://www.livemint.com/Industry/sM...tariff-falls-to-a-record-low-of-Rs264-pe.html


----------



## Hindustani78

Vice President's Secretariat
06-October, 2017 13:36 IST
*Ongoing discussion on Economy in country is good for democracy: Vice President *

Inaugurates International Conference on Technological Advancements in Railway & Metro Projects 2017 

The Vice President of India, Shri M. Venkaiah Naidu has said that the ongoing discussion on Economy in the country is good for democracy. He was addressing the gathering after inaugurating the International Conference on Technological Advancements in Railway & Metro Projects 2017, here today, organized by the Defence Infrastructure Planning & Management Council, the Ministry of Railways, the Ministry of Urban Development and the Niti Aayog. The Union Minister for Railways and Coal, Shri Piyush Goyal, the Chairman, Railway Board, Shri Ashwani Lohani and other dignitaries were present on the occasion.


The Vice President said that any transformation or reformation will have hiccups in the initial stages. He further said that revolutionary taxation and reformation is taking place in the country.


The Vice President quoted the World Bank President, Mr. Jim Yong Kim, who has described the recent slowdown in economic growth in India as an aberration, which is mainly due to temporary disruptions in preparation for the GST. He went on to recall the World Bank President’s statement that this aberration will get corrected in coming months and that the GST is going to have a hugely positive impact on Indian economy. He also cited recent reports that indicated a significant increase in sales of cars, televisions and refrigerators as compared to last year showing an upswing in consumer spending.


The Vice President said that with urbanization taking place at a rapid pace in India, the need for efficient and cost-effective transport is critical in ensuring faster mobility and sustainable development. He further said that new concepts such as ‘Transit Oriented Development’ should be tried out and promoted which will improve the lives of people living around the metro stations in a big way.


The Vice President said that the Indian Railways need to plan for a massive expansion very meticulously with forward looking, efficient technologies and innovative practices currently available across the globe and adopt them to serve our country’s aspiring population. He further said that the IT revolution sweeping the world, to which India has also been a major contributor, is bound to improve the efficiencies in signaling, communications and safety and help in areas like intelligent transportation systems.


The Vice President said that in the Indian ethos, we believe that science and technology are tools to improve the quality of life and we say “_Bahujana hitaya, bahujana sukhaya_” implying that we aim at the good of humanity at large and also care for the happiness of the entire population on this planet. We also believe this is possible if we are open to new ideas and concepts, either home grown or from outside, he added.


The Vice President expressed his hope that the discussions and the deliberations in this two-day conference will provide a fast-track approach to build many state of the art railway systems that will improve the economy and the quality of life of people in India and the rest of the world.


Following is the text of Vice President’s address:


“I am extremely happy to address this august gathering at the inaugural session of the International Conference on Technological Advancements in Railways and Metros.


From its origin purely as a colonial project in 1853, the Indian railways has emerged today as one of the largest rail networks in the world and an important economic engine in the growth and development narrative of India. It is estimated that in the next five years the Indian Railways will be the third largest railway system in the world accounting for 10 per cent of the global market. 


With its extensive network, Indian Railways caters to lower, middle and upper middle classes for both, short and long distance travelling. It also one of the largest employers in the government and generates informal employment through forward and backward linkages. 


Rail historian and journalist, Christian Wolmer, in an article succinctly summed up the transformative role played by the railways. He said: “Nowhere other than India is the railway so indelibly connected with the image of the nation. Just as there is no single country on earth that has such a broad cultural, ethnic, and racial mix as India, there is also no railway system that has played and, crucially, continues to play such a fundamental role”.


The Indian Railways connects the vast country through its extensive network of 64,000 km of track covering about 8,000 railway stations and 1,00,000 bridges as well as signalling and telecom network. It provides transport services to about two crore or 20 million passengers every day. Each day, 20,000 trains criss-cross the length and breadth of India serving, in a year, a population of about 700 crore (seven billion) people and transporting more than 1,000 MT (billion tons). 


With the number of passengers projected to touch thirty million in the next few years and the demand for transportation of goods also touching four million tons of freight daily in the near future, the railways are poised for a massive expansion.


I am told that investments to the tune of Rs. 8 lakh crore are planned in the next five years on various projects in the railways.


With urbanisation taking place at a rapid pace in India, the need for efficient and cost-effective transport is critical in ensuring faster mobility and sustainable development.


As part of meeting the growing transport demand in cities, several new metro rail projects are in different stages of execution, apart from those in operation at Kolkata, Delhi, Chennai, Bangalore, Kochi, Lucknow and Mumbai. Metros are under construction at Ahmedabad, Hyderabad, Nagpur, Noida, Navi Mumbai and Pune, among others. Several others are under consideration and planning. Once various metros become operational, the intra-city mobility will improve by leaps and bounds.


I also understand that new concepts such as ‘Transit Oriented Development’ being tried out will improve the lives of people living around the metro stations in a big way. 


So, friends, the Indian Railways will have to plan for this massive expansion very meticulously. It will have to look for technologies and innovative practices currently available across the globe. It will have to be forward looking, efficient and adopt the state of the art technologies that serve our country’s aspirational population. Against this backdrop, this conference is very timely.


I am glad that this international conference is focusing on a host of technologies that are going to play a key role not only in improving the services but also in the safety of the commuters. 


The IT revolution sweeping the world, to which India has also been a major contributor, is bound to improve the efficiencies in signalling, communications and safety and help in areas like intelligent transportation systems.


I am glad that we have amidst us the Inventor of Maglev, also called magnetic levitation train. Maglev trains are very fast trains. Maglev trains float over a guide way using the basic principle of magnetic repulsion. This technology is apparently even ahead of High Speed Railways. Recently, we have embarked on collaboration with Japan to introduce high speed, ‘bullet trains’.


I am glad that technology is being harnessed for the welfare of the common man. In the Indian ethos, we believe that science and technology are tools to improve the quality of life and we say “_Bahujana hitaya, bahujana sukhaya_” implying that we aim at the good of humanity at large and also care for the happiness of the entire population on this planet. We also believe this is possible if we are open to new ideas and concepts, either home grown or from outside.


The ancient visionaries in India had given expression to this receptive approach when they said: “_Aano Bhadrah Kratavo Yantu Vishwathah_” (Let noble thoughts come to us from all sides). We should continue to build on this commonwealth of knowledge and wisdom.


Technology will also be a potential ally for improving the safety and security and enhance the quality of passenger experience. I hope this Conference will provide some new insights in this regard drawn from the global best practices.


The managers of our railway system must use every opportunity to update their knowledge and skills. Even the best systems in the world have to constantly keep learning and doing things differently to serve the populations better.


With about eight lakh crore planned investments, opening up of FDI in rail infrastructure and implementation of GST, I am sure the Indian railways will stand to benefit particularly in the long-distance transportation in the years ahead. Technology along with managerial excellence can chart a new trajectory.


The discussion which is going on our economy is always good for our democracy. But at the same time, we need to understand the experience. If some transformation or any reformation is going on, there will be some initial hiccups. But at the end of the day, it will help. A revolutionary taxation and reformation is taking place in the country. In future there will be a very happy situation with such a massive transformation taken place in a vast country like India.


The World Bank Chief, Mr. Jim Yong Kim has said that the recent slowdown in economic growth in India as an aberration mainly due to temporary disruption in preparation for the GST. That will be corrected in coming months. He also said that the GST is going to have a huge positive impact on Indian economy.


There is a discussion going on slow-down. Sales of cars, televisions and refrigerators increased more than 15 per cent in this Navaratri and Dassehra from last year. This shows how the country is moving forward.


I take this occasion to welcome all the experts gathered here today, congratulate the organizers and wish the conference a grand success.


I do hope that the discussions and the deliberations in this two-day conference will provide a fast-track approach to build many state of the art railway systems that will improve the economy and the quality of life of people in India and the rest of the world.


I wish to conclude with a fervent wish and a prayer from the 10th chapter of the Rig Veda that emphasises how we must continue this Jnana Yagna - the churning of ideas and sharing of creative thoughts- on a continuous basis with a common objective- creating for every one the happy world we all want:


“*SAMAANI VA AAKOOTIH*

*SAMAANI HRIDAYANI VA*

*SAMAANAMASTU VO MANO*

*YATHA VAH SUSAHASATI *”


“_May our intentions and aspirations be alike, so that a common objective unifies us all _”. 


JAI HIND!”

***


----------



## RISING SUN

*India services activity returns to growth in September on stronger demand: PMI*
Activity in India's services companies limped out of contraction in September as demand recovered and pushed firms to increase hiring at the fastest pace in over six years, a business survey showed on Thursday.

The lingering impact of the government's cash ban late last year pushed growth in Asia's third-largest economy to slow unexpectedly to a three-year low of 5.7 percent in the April-June quarter from a year earlier.

Disruptions to businesses from confusion on product pricing after the implementation of a goods and services tax (GST) on July 1, which aimed to unify multiple taxes, have also cast a shadow on economic growth.

But last month, a surge in demand helped a recovery in activity among services firms after contracting for two months prior to that.



The Nikkei/IHS Markit Services Purchasing Managers' Index <INPMIS=ECI> rose to 50.7 in September from 47.5 in August, moving back above the 50-mark that separates growth from contraction.

"The Indian private sector regained some lost ground since the implementation of July's goods and services tax (GST) as service providers followed the manufacturing industry back to growth," said Aashna Dodhia, an economist at IHS Markit.

A sub-index on new business, which measures both domestic and foreign demand, jumped to 51.1 from 47.3 in August.

That pushed firms to increase hiring at the fastest pace since June 2011 in September after cutting headcount in the previous two months.

A composite PMI, which takes into account both manufacturing and services activity, returned above break-even last month to 51.1 from 49.0 in August, aided by an expansion in manufacturing activity in September.

Both manufacturing and services firms continued to absorb some input cost pressures in September to attract demand, which is likely to keep inflation below the Reserve Bank of India's 4 percent medium-term target.

But the RBI kept its policy rate steady at a near seven-year low of 6.00 percent on Wednesday, reflecting its concern consumer inflation could accelerate further after hitting a five-month high of 3.36 percent in August.
http://www.moneycontrol.com/news/bu...september-on-stronger-demand-pmi-2405505.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RISING SUN

*India/SOUTH ASIA- P148775- Capacity Augmentation of the National Waterway- 1 (JAL MARG VIKAS) Project - Procurement Plan (English)*
http://documents.worldbank.org/cura...way-1-JAL-MARG-VIKAS-Project-Procurement-Plan

*GST Council meets today: From support for MSMEs to tax rate cuts; how govt plans to ease the pain*
Some measures to ease the difficulties being faced by traders owing to Goods and Service Tax (GST) are likely to be announced after the GST Council's meeting on Friday. On Thursday, Prime Minister Narendra Modi met Finance Minister Arun Jaitley and BJP President Amit Shah and discussed the state of the economy and steps to revive growth.

While Amit Shah cut short his tour of Kerala, Jaitley returned from Dhaka for the meeting with Modi, who on Wednesday night put up a strong defence of the government's handling of the economy and hit back at critics saying they were spreading pessimism all round.




SMEs are the worst hit. Reuters

Though Jaitley himself refused to disclose anything about the discussions at the Prime Minister's meeting with him and the party president, media reports have been speculating on many likely measures.

In his speech at the Institute of Company Secretaries in the capital on Thursday, the Prime Minister had promised the traders that the government would not dig into the past through any retrospective investigation of traders joining the formal economy.

_Given below are the key points:_

It is understood that the GST council can decide to make easier refund of input credit for exporters, deferring of reverse charge mechanism for unregistered traders and promise of no enquiry into the tax matters of the previous VAT regime of indirect taxes.

*Steps for exporters*: _PTI_ reported that the committee headed by Revenue Secretary Hasmukh Adhia on issues faced by exporters is likely to submit its preliminary report to the GST Council on Friday. Based on that, the council is likely to recommend some relaxation for exporters so that their working capital which is locked up in refunds is released, officials told the news agency.

Also, the Central Board for Excise and Customs (CBEC) will inform the Council that it is ready to release Integrated Goods and Service Tax (IGST) refunds to exporters from 10 October. In a meeting with the Revenue Secretary Hasmukh Adhia last month, exporters had said that an estimated Rs 65,000 crore is locked up in GST refunds. Also, steps like easy compliance for exporters such as quarterly filing of returns instead of monthly filing, is likely to be discussed by the Council.

However, it is not clear whether the Council take a final decision on this. The government has already allowed exporters to furnish Letter of Undertaking (LUT) instead of bonds at the time of exports, which will ease the compliance burden and stop locking up of capital.

*GSTN glitches: *The_ PTI_ report also said the Council will review the glitches that have affected the GST Network. Officials in the ministry said that the Group of Ministers, under Sushil Modi, set up to look into GSTN glitches will brief the GST Council on the portal's functioning.

*Support for MSMEs:* This is one of the key area of concern. Transitioning to the new tax regime has been painful for small units. According to a report by India Ratings, companies with weak credit profiles, especially small units, are likely to be hit due to lingering short-term liquidity mismatch arising from the delayed input credit refunds.

"The short-term liquidity crisis arising from delayed input credit refunds is due to the difficulties in mapping the inventory held on the transition date with respective invoices, various GST Network-related technical issues and admissibility of these refund claims," the report has said.

Ahead of the GST rollout, media reports had warned that small and medium scale companies are likely to be severely impacted as they are not prepared fully for the new system.

A report in _The Economic Times_ has said that the Council is likely to consider raising the threshold for composition scheme from Rs 75 lakh to Rs 1-1.5 crore. The likely tweak in the returns filing rules will also help the small scale units.

*Tax rate cuts:* The biggest surprise is likely to be the tax rate cuts. According to a report by _Moneycontrol_, the Modi-Jaitley-Shah meeting is learnt to have taken a decision to cut GST rates on as many as 60 goods and services.

The Centre is going to propose GST rate cuts on many items that fall in the highest tax bracket of 28 percent, the report said, citing an unnamed official. Such a move, if it materialises, will prove to be a major boost for the sagging economy.
http://www.firstpost.com/business/g...-how-govt-plans-to-ease-the-pain-4115043.html


----------



## RISING SUN

*Under NDA, railways laid tracks 11.5% faster in first three years than UPA*
Indian Railways did track laying work, which includes laying new tracks, doubling the existing lines, and converting narrow gauge to broad gauge, 11.5% faster during the NDA’s initial three-year rule than the Congress-led UPA-II’s.

The Railways has laid 7,666km of tracks during 2014-17 (NDA’s rule), which is 794km more than the UPA-II’s between 2009 and 2012, an RTI response revealed.

Addressing the nation from Red Fort on Independence Day this year, Prime Minster Narendra Modi had said railway tracks are being laid at double the speed. But data from the ministry of railways do not substantiate that claim.The railways’ achievement under the UPA-II’s first year was 27% more than the target. It encouraged the government to set target at 2,301km in 2010-11, 31% more than the last year.

“It outdid the target and laid 2315km length of tracks. But after that there is a constant decrease in the target leading to considerable decline in achievements as well,” says a former member of the Railway Board, requesting anonymity. The change of government at the Centre in May 2014 changed the growth trajectory and the railways, in the next three years, laid down tracks 13% more than its target.



Year Target(Distance in KM) Achievement
2009-10 1745 2222
2010-11 2301 2315
2011-12 2275 2335
2012-13 2200 1811
2013-14 1525 1562
2014-15 1450 1983
2015-16 2500 2828
2016-17 2800 2855
2017-18 3100 716.75 (till Aug 17, 2017)
However, the data defies Modi’s claim that “the railway tracks are being laid at double the speed”. A senior railway official, however, justified his statement, saying, “In 2013-14, railways laid down only 1,562km of track while in 2016-17, it is 2,855. So it’s almost double.”

As far as 2017 is concerned, the initial four and a half months shows only 23% achievement of the ambitious target of 3,100km.

Railway officials say that they are confident of outdoing it as they did in the past.
http://www.hindustantimes.com/india...rs-than-upa/story-ElR4vwQCNW9P91e9vKknjP.html

*The Delhi Metro To Dombivali?*
With a total network length of 218 km, the Delhi Metro carried an astounding 1,001 million passengers in 2016-17; that is, 2.76 million passengers a day. An eight-coach train running on its various colour-coded lines carries 2,400 passengers during peak hours, or as many as 300 passengers per coach. But the most impressive feature of Delhi Metro lies perhaps somewhere else: it sees no passenger deaths, except for the rare suicides that can be counted on one’s fingers. There is no instance of a Metro passenger dying by falling off from trains—the automated doors ensure that—or, more importantly, due to any accident so far.
Let us compare Delhi Metro’s safety and security performance with that of the Mumbai Suburban Rail system. At 465 km, the latter covers over double the length—and carries 7.5 million passengers a day. The peak capacity is roughly the same: 290 passengers per coach. Each 9-coach EMU train set that we call a ‘Mumbai local’ can carry up to 2,600 passengers, and usually does. So far, so good.



No one falls off a Delhi metro. No one has had any fatal accidents. Who better to crack Mumbai’s puzzle?
But this is where the problem starts. The 2016 CAG report on suburban railways says as many as 3,527 passengers died every year on these Mumbai locals between 2010 and 2014. This is unacceptable by any standards of public transport operation. More shocking are the modes of death: most occurred at line-crossings, or when passengers fell into the platform gap, or fell from running trains, or crashed against poles. Passengers resort to crossing open lines due to inadequate transfer systems; and overcrowding mostly accounts for the rest. But despite similar peak load ratios, Delhi Metro has no such public safety inadequacies. The reason for this near-impeccable safety and security record is simple: the Metro Rail was designed, planned and built by harnessing advanced rail technologies in track guideway infrastructure, station space design for passenger flows and rolling stock design.

Advertisement opens in new window
The glaring glitches in the Mumbai system are presently under the nation’s spotlight. It’s a shame this megacity has to live with a technologically obsolescent “at-grade” (i.e. at the same level as the ground) suburban rail network that’s, by definition, prone to mishaps. The coaches are shabbily designed and furnished. Cleanliness is difficult. The open doors and windows bring in dust and pollution. Then there’s the heat—the coaches are not air-conditioned. Passengers also endure very high decibel levels, above 90, which is injurious to health Incremental, low-budget ‘jugaad’ improvisations have brought no relief to commuters. Because of the Railways’ stubborn refusal to provide better comforts, commuters also resist any fare increase. But with rising incomes, people have the right to seek a drastic change in the way they commute daily.

It’s time, therefore, to look for some disruptive innovation in planning the future of the Mumbai Suburban Rail system. Indian Railways thinks of it as an albatross around its neck; its officials are probably at their wit’s end trying to manage this massive, 2.7 billion passenger business, stretching their low-technology assets and track network capacities to extreme degrees. The more Indian Railways continues with this misadventure, the more they expose rail users to avoidable risks.

Advertisement opens in new window
The first solution that comes to mind is this: why not lease the entire Mumbai Suburban Rail system, including the existing track network, to the Delhi Metro Rail Corporation? The DMRC has the best technology to build a new network along working railway lines, with least disruption to operations. Its planning and implementation capabilities are far superior to that of the Railways. The 1-billion passenger Metro functions with almost zero mishaps—even when they fill a coach with 300 people, users evidently like DMRC’s operations. There’s no better candidate to crack the Mumbai puzzle.

This author’s only worry is that DMRC may not be willing to take up this challenge because its hands are full, with several running projects. Possibly, given the urgent need to reform Mumbai Suburban Rail, a presidential directive initiated jointly by the railway and urban development ministries can compel DMRC to take up the job. Only, DMRC must be endowed with total freedom to modernise the existing system, using the Delhi Metro brand of BG train sets. DMRC need not invest money in those train sets; they can be leased from a new company owned and backed by a consortium of banks.

Advertisement opens in new window
The real purpose is to convert the “at-grade” track system into an elegant, efficient elevated system, on existing railway land, while giving space for right of way in a modular manner. One problem to be addressed is the partial disruption likely when existing lines are dismantled one by one in the Western Railway corridor, and using that space for building an elevated track. This is a huge challenge really, but creative solutions can be found for this.



The bullet train can provide support by sharing a line until the new suburban system is ready.
Another radical thought: the proposed Mumbai-Ahmedabad High Speed Rail (HSR) can come to the rescue here by being temporarily integrated with the suburban network. That would mean accelerating the needed sanctions to kickstart the HSR work, with the mandate to start construction from south Mumbai and complete it in five years. In this scenario, the HSR line can provide support to suburban passengers in the interim. The new HSR stations can share facilities with the suburban system till their own elevated stations are ready.

The only impediment here is ingrained inertia. The railway ministry, with its unwieldy organisational structure both at the central and zonal level, displays an unhealthy zeal for preserving and protecting existing technologies. The ‘nested mutualism’ breeds a conservative spirit—within that comfort zone, they tend to block new technologies from entering and changing existing systems.

Advertisement opens in new window
This conservatism is what we notice in the concerted opposition towards the High Speed Rail project. It is incremental upgrades that suit the existing rail industry players, rather than leapfrogging into advanced HSR technologies as China did. India is several decades behind in high-speed technology research. In fact, neighbourhood nations are developing ultra-high speed trains or vacuum pods at speeds higher than fighter jets with a view to using them for military logistics and missile launches!

The best thing in such a scenario is to go for drastic reforms with a long-term, macro perspective. Now that the government has moved to separate freight business from passenger business by speeding up dedicated freight corridors, the next set of radical and effective reforms will be to take away some of the passenger business segments (like suburban rail and HSR) from conventional railways.

Envisage a DMRC-controlled body looking after the suburban system and an independent regulator, say a National High Speed Rail Commission, reporting directly to the railway minister. Not through the Railway Board, which will tend to behave like a competitor to HSR and any professional suburban system. Many might raise the false alarm of coordination here. But salutary things can be achieved through mutually beneficial contracts.

Advertisement opens in new window
The advantages of creating an entirely new, modern network in place of the decrepit one that exists in Mumbai will be many. Aligning it with HSR means new world-class train sets can bring in a pleasant culture shock among Mumbai suburban rail users even before the elevated track system is built. It may be another culture shock, of course, to encounter one fare for all metros. Adopting Delhi Metro’s Re 1 per km tariff can by itself turn things around, helping pay back the lease charges and also contributing to building the tracks. The per km cost of elevated tracks with a capacity to carry 3.5 million passengers per day need not be more than the cost of building a 16-lane world-class expressway.

When a giant transport network becomes too old and unwieldy, let us not hesitate to dismantle it and shift to better business models. The old ‘Mumbai local’ has done its job for years. Now retire it, free the Mumbaikar from its geriatric pains, keep the railway bureaucracy out, bring in DMRC, and elevate Mumbai’s daily commute to a higher track.

_(The author is a former financial commissioner, Indian Railways)
https://www.outlookindia.com/magazine/story/the-delhi-metro-to-dombivali/299411

*Wow! Indian Railways Rolls Out First 100% ‘Make In India’ LHB Coaches That Enhance Passengers Safety *
Prime Minister Narendra Modi’s dream ‘Make in India’ project just got a boost from Indian Railways! For the first time, Indian Railways has rolled out 100% ‘Make in India’ LHB (Linke-Hofmann-Busch) coaches, with each and every component made in the country. Manufactured at ICF (Integral Coach Factory) at Chennai, the ‘Make in India’ the coaches have been allotted to Western Railways. The technology for making modern coaches was acquired by Indian Railways from Linke-Hofmann-Busch, Germany back in 1995. However, till now even though the coaches were made and assembled here, some components were imported.

“Coach No. LACCN 111 and LSDD 166 with 100% indigenous content was flagged off after inspection from Member Rolling Stock of the Railway Board,” an ICF official told FE Online. Out of the two ‘Make in India’ coaches that have been rolled out by ICF, the non-AC one has 100% indigenous components. The AC coach has one imported component. “The non-AC coaches are fitted with wheel disc manufactured at Rail Wheel Factory at Bangalore. The AC coach has an imported wheel that has been assembled at ICF with some value added component,” the ICF official said.

Asked about how soon the AC coaches will also have 100% indigenous components, the official said, “Member Rolling Stock has said that talks are on with local manufacturers. We should be able to zero in on someone soon. Once that happens, the AC coaches too will have all indigenous components.”

Given the spate of rail accidents over the last year, Indian Railways has decided to stop production of traditional ICF coaches in 2017. Now, ICF Chennai will make only LHB coaches. LHB coaches boast of stainless steel bodies and have anti-climbing features. This ensures that in case of a derailment, the coaches do not pile onto each other, hence making them safer. The LHB coaches also have a graduated release modular braking system the axle mounted disc brakes.

READ Vedanta to invest $10 bn on expanding business across verticals
But, will all of them be 100% ‘Make in India’? Not yet, that’s a gradual process, says the ICF official. “We have been asked to almost double our production of LHB coaches, so 100% ‘Make in India’ will take some time to be absorbed completely,” he says, adding that focus is on meeting the twin goals of safety and ‘Make in India’.
Meanwhile, ICF is also working on project ‘Train-2018’ – a technological leap for the coach factory under which ‘Make in India’ self-propelled train sets will be manufactured. The ‘first of its kind’ semi-high speed self-propelled train set has been proposed for inter-city superfast travel.
http://energyinfrapost.com/wow-indi...-india-lhb-coaches-enhance-passengers-safety/_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RISING SUN

*Happy Diwali for delivery boys as e-commerce sales jump*
Bom H', 'Bom R' and 'BomS' are not the names of agents in a Hollywood spy movie but simply how 26-year-old Shamsher Shaikh's seniors identify the neighbourhoods of Ghatkopar, Bhandup and Goregaon. Mahimbased Shaikh, who became a delivery man for a leading ecommerce firm+ recently, is still too new to start calling his workspace 'Bom O' -- the official demarcation for the roads of Marol on which his second-hand scooter has done so many rounds that it feels like an extension of him.

Soon after joining, his rickety Activa had capitulated to Mumbai's rain and the delivery-bag-to ting Shaikh had to drag it to a mechanic and then to around 20 addresses waiting for their orders. The deal ended up extending his eight-hour workday by two hours and pushing his dinner to 1.30am. Yet, this father of two isn't complaining.

Like hundreds in the country, Shaikh is the beneficiary of a happy logistical problem. Every year before Diwali, when e-tailers gear up to meet the spike in demand that follows festive season discounts, men like Shaikh end up getting not only a temporary job but also unprecedented perks. Diwali's e-retail boom+ is seeing a spurt in tempo rary jobs and unusual perks for blue collar workers.

Compared to Shamsher Shaikh's earlier gigs - delivering ironed clothes for a professional laundry service for Rs 9,000 a month and towing vehicles for a Malad police chowky for Rs 350 a day - Shaikh can hope to fetch not only a monthly standard of Rs 11,600 at his new job but also an overtime of Rs 130 per hour, apart from a joining and an exit bonus that will arrive at the end of his month-long contract. It was this sum of Rs 5,000 that made Shaikh say yes to the vacancy that came to him through an HR portal.

The recent downpour of shopping bonanzas - Flipkart's The Big Billion Days, Amazon's Great Indian Festival and Snapdeal's Unbox Diwali -brought in an exceptional harvest with gross sales expected to hit up to Rs 9,000 crore, a 40% jump over last year, as per industry estimates. Such graphs find recruitment agencies excitedly talking about "sourcing network" and "hiring pipeline" - things they must strengthen to meet projections.

Dinesh Goel, co-founder and CEO of Aasaanjobs, an HR portal for entry-level jobs which is now working with five e-commerce players in Mumbai, says it is typical for demand for delivery boys to outstrip supply at this time of year. This is why "companies fight with each other for the limited pool of delivery boys by luring them with incentives like overtime, joining bonus and exit bonus", says Goel, whose firm has had to up its game with each passing year. "Earlier, we only did field activities to source last-mile workers," he says, referring to the recruitment drives held chiefly in colleges. "Now, we have started running referral programs to incentivize to help us source more," adds Goel, who has seen a "250-300%" jump in job applications this season.

Not all jobs listed during the festive season are temporary; those that are, see a high application rate. "This is because blue-collar workers look at these short-term jobs as extra income," says Amit Jain, V-P and business head of placement agency QuikrJobs, which added over 3,500 vacancies in metros in September alone.

This is why the delivery boy looks a tad different now.The industry has grown to include not only Class X passouts with two-wheelers but also college students, graduates, entrepreneurs who've suffered business setbacks and, in an emerging trend, even women. "We look for associates who have good communication skills and the ability to provide a good experience to customers at their doorstep," says Akhil Saxena, V-P, India Customer Fulfilment, Amazon India. Amazon has created more than 22,000 "seasonal" positions across India -a figure that's three times the number of seasonal associates hired during its sale in January.

Needless to say, the increased workload during the festive season brings its own set of challenges. "We map the delivery route in the morning but often, four clients will call saying they want the delivery early because of some reason or the other so the map changes and we have to go back and forth," says 24-year-old Azem Shah, who finds himself delivering close to 40 items ranging from shoes to clothes daily in the Ghatkopar-Vidyavihar belt. Carrying 20 kg a day is not easy. But the burden becomes easier when he remembers his first salary at this e-comm firm was almost "tible" (triple) what he used to earn at a food delivery service.

The demand for last-mile workers during the festive season is not driven by e-commerce platforms alone. Bharat Ahirwar of Russsh, a same-day delivery service for things like cake, laptop, keys, documents and garments, is in the process of bolstering his workforce of 150 delivery personnel by hiring close to 90 college students on a temporary basis this year. "Earlier we had to run after students," says Ahirwar, whose firm will pay its new recruits Rs 100 per delivery, "but now, they approach us." Among the new temp recruits is second year commerce student Anil Kumar, whose three-month gig at the same firm last festive season had thrown up a cool Rs 25,000. It translated into a new cellphone and a memorable birthday party in January . Besides, the delivery gig had unexpected fringe benefits. "I met Malaika Arora and Suzanne (Khan)," he says.
https://timesofindia.indiatimes.com...-commerce-sales-jump/articleshow/60989335.cms


----------



## RISING SUN

*KIA to become India’s first fully Aadhaar-enabled airport by 2018*
After a two-month pilot project in February, the Bangalore International Airport Limited (BIAL) has given push to its plan to make Kempegowda International Airport (KIA) the country's first airport to have complete Aadhaar-enabled entry and biometric boarding system. 

According to the Request For Proposal (RFP) issued by BIAL, the airport is expected to be completely Aadhaar-enabled by December 2018, and the initiative is in line with its endeavours to become a Smart Airport—a digitized, seamlessly connected and intuitive one.

BIAL wants to tap benefits of using Aadhaar-enabled entry and biometric e-boarding process to confirm personal identity for airport passenger processing and access control among other things. The process enables a passenger to be verified in under five seconds at every checkpoint right up to the boarding gate, completing the screening process in 10 minutes compared to the average 25 minutes. This helps more passengers enter through the same gate. 

"With real-time authentication of passengers, entry using biometric readers can enhance security, speed up clearance and alleviate delays at the airport. In addition to eliminating the need for passengers to present their ID and boarding passes at multiple stages of the airport journey, passengers can expect passage through various touch-points to be smooth and stress free," a spokesperson said.

BIAL executive director and president Hari Marar said the new move will speed up the validation process and provide a significant increase in security. The use of biometrics will soon be the only verification required at each passenger touch-point and will go a long way in improving the flow of passengers, providing a better travel experience as well as greater operational visibility for stakeholders, he added.

"A key driver to creating an airport-of-the-future is to embrace technologies that simplify, streamline and enhance travel processes. And as we continue to see exponential growth in passenger traffic, there's an urgency to implement systems that allow quicker transit time, ensuring the smooth ingress and egress of passengers, " Marar said.
_*According to the RFP, issued on October 3, BIAL has set a 325-day deadline to implement the new system. By March 30, 2018, the project will go live as far as airport entry is concerned, and in another 90 days, under phase-2, all domestic airlines will be roped to make phase-2 live.*_

By October 4, 2018, even those boarding international airline flights will be able to access the new system and by December 31, 2018, the project will be complete.
https://timesofindia.indiatimes.com...bled-airport-by-2018/articleshow/60988503.cms

*'India's renewables to double by 2022, overtake EU expansion' *
India's renewable energy capacity will more than double by 2022, which would be enough to overtake renewable expansion in the European Union for the first time, International Energy Agency (IEA) said in a report.
http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...vertake-eu-expansion/articleshow/60938563.cms


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Railways
10-October, 2017 15:27 IST
*Indian Railways and German Railways sign Joint Declaration of intent regarding carrying out of feasibility study on existing Chennai-Kazipet corridor of Indian Railways for increasing the speed trains to 200 kmph . *

A Joint Declaration of Intent was signed between Ministry of Railways and Germany on 10th October,2017 in Rail Bhavan in the presence of Shri Ashwani Lohani, Chairman, Railway Board regarding carrying out of feasibility study on existing Chennai-Kazipet corridor of Indian Railways by German Railways for increasing the speed of passenger trains to 200 kmph on 50.50 percent cost sharing basis.


The current Joint Declaration of Intent is intended to deepen the cooperation, more specifically towards the achievement in the priority area of Semi High Speed Rail: the upgrading of current passenger services to SHS (Semi High Speed) upto 200 kmph on the Chennai-Kazipet corridor (643 km).

The Project is envisaged to consist of three phases to be carried out over a 22 month period with the objectives to provide :

● Phase 1: Definition of three demand-based Upgrade scenarios for the corridor

● Phase 2: Selection of the preferred Upgrade scenario for SHS on the corridor, based on analysis of respective operations and economic-financial impact.

● Phase 3: For preferred scenario, Reference design and technical Tender document:

1. Development of Reference design for technical solution on preferred Upgrade scenario.

2. Procurement concept for Construction works and Railway Systems.

3. Concept and Requirements for construction Phasing under railway Operations.

4. Preparation of technical tender documents for preferred Scenario usable for Design & Build tendering.

5. Development of recommendations on the implications for a larger SHS program for India.

6. Possible financing options for the implementation of the corridor.


The cost of the feasibility study will be shared 50.50 percent by the Ministry of Railways of the Government of India and Government of the Federal Republic of Germany.

The final terms and conditions of carrying out of this feasibility study shall be completed through signing a separate Agreement.


Earlier, a Protocol on cooperation in Rail sector was signed between both sides in May, 2016 in Germany, with following priority areas.

a) Concepts for increasing the design and the actually driven speeds;

b) Concepts for increasing the capacity of railway lines in passenger and goods transport;

c) Concepts for improving operational safety to avoid incidents and accidents;

d) Concepts for reducing operational costs, in particular by means of energy efficient railway operations;

e) Concepts for the cooperation between education and training facilities in India and Germany with the objective of enhancing the railway know how;

f) Supporting the expansion of the high speed and semi high speed network;

g) Joint development of user oriented standards and norms for India with the participation of the competent regulatory authorities;

h) Concepts for speed raising on longer stretches for multiple traffic;

i) Concepts for station redevelopment on modern lines.

· 



*Salient Features of Chennai-Kazipet Corridor*



● Route: Chennai-Gudur Jn-Nellore-Tenali Jn-Vijayawada Jn-Warangal-Kazipet Jn Total length of the corridor – *643 km* (*135 km* in Southern Railway and *508 km* in South Central Railway) and the entire corridor is electrified.

● Divisions Involved – Chennai (*135 km*), Vijayawada (*311 km*) & Secunderabad (*197 km*).

● The maximum sectional speed on the corridor is *110 kmph* in Southern Railway and *120 kmph* for South Central Railway.

● There are *216* (Southern Railway-*68* & South Central Railway-*148*) level crossings on the corridor and all are manned.

● There are *1979* (Southern Railway-*514* & South Central Railway-*1465*) number of bridges on this corridor.

● There is only one direct train from Kazipet to Chennai i.e. *Train No. 12760*/Charminar SF Express taking *11 hours 20 minutes* with *13 stoppages* at an average speed of *57 kmph*.

● Majority of the trains are from Warangal to Chennai (*638 km*) and the fastest train is *Train no. 12433/12434* Rajdhani Express taking *8 hours 29 minutes* with average speed of *75.3 kmph* with one stoppage at Vijayawada.

● Details of coaching trains on the route: *Gareeb Rath-1, Janshatabdi-1, Superfast-40, MailExpress-21 & Holiday Special-8, Total-71*.

● Total number of enroute stations – *108* (Southern Railway-*28* & South Central Railway-*80*).

● Total number of stations where platform is on the mainline – *29* (Southern Railway-*23* & South Central Railway-*06*).

● Southern Railway – Automatic/Absolute signalling, South Central Railway – Mainly absolute and MACLS.



· 

****


----------



## RISING SUN

*Indian cabinet approves MoU with Switzerland on collaboration in rail sector*
The Government of India’s union cabinet has approved the memorandum of understanding (MoU) signed between Ministry of Railways and Switzerland concerning technical collaboration in the railway sector.

The MoU was signed with the Federal Department of the Environment, Transport, Energy and Communications of Swiss Confederation for technical cooperation in Rail Sector on 31 August this year.

It is a follow up of the meeting between the then Minister of Railways Suresh Prabhakar Prabhu and Swiss Ambassador to India Dr Andreas Baum in July last year.

The MoU will allow the two countries to develop bilateral cooperation in various sectors in railway, including traction rolling stock, emu and train sets, traction propulsion equipment, freight and passenger cars, as well as tilting trains.

"The institute will focus on research and studies related to the field of railway tunnelling and intends to train KRCL’s own personnel."
It will also facilitate technical cooperation in operational improvement, railway electrification, modernisation of rail stations and tunnelling technology.

*Simultaneously, a second MoU was signed between Konkan Railway (KRCL) and Swiss Federal Institute of Technology (ETH) Zurich to establish the George Fernandes Institute of Tunnel Technology (GFITT) in the Indian state of Goa.*

The institute will focus on research and studies related to the field of railway tunnelling and intends to train KRCL’s own personnel.

The Indian railway ministry has signed MoUs for technical cooperation with multiple foreign governments and their respective national railway companies.

The deals help to exchange information on railway development, share technical expertise, and organise training, seminars and workshops.
http://www.railway-technology.com/n...rland-on-collaboration-in-rail-sector-5942602


----------



## RISING SUN

*NHAI launches app to ensure staff don’t skip project site visits*
Field staff of National Highways Authority of India (NHAI) will from now onwards need to visit each project site at least twice a month and also present evidence of their visit. They need to click a selfie from the spot and upload it on the NHAI app, which will capture the longitude and latitude of the site visited. 

*NHAI launched the app for project management information system (PMIS) on Tuesday which tracks progress of more than 3,000 projects online. At present, the app can be used only by NHAI functionaries. NHAI has struggled for long to keep track of project directors and regional officers and their site visits. *

In the next two months, public will also be able to use the app for getting details of projects, their progress and money spent. Moreover, they will be able to rate a highway on different parameters including road condition, greenery along the stretch, amenities and safety.
Sources said the app with provision of mandatory uploading of selfie by officials will bring more accountability. "The app will be a tool for actual inspection and visit to the project," NHAI chairman Deepak Kumar said. He added once people are allowed to use the app to report their experience and complaints, it will prove to be a bigger asset for NHAI. 

"The rating of officials will be linked to the rating of highways," he added.

Chief general manager of NHAI's IT wing Akhilesh Srivasatava, who has developed the mobile app, said the PMIS app will be the single largest platform for all stakeholders to get details of project and see the progress. 

Considering that NHAI now needs to focus its effort on maintenance and operation of already built stretches, the authority recently set up a separate wing for this purpose. Soon after taking charge Prime Minister Narendra Modi had asked officials to make the highway drive "enjoyable" and last year he had even asked the highways ministry to assess " highway users satisfaction".
https://timesofindia.indiatimes.com...site-visits/articleshow/60929173.cms?from=mdr

*To go 100% electric, auto companies have to change machinery, take risk: Transport Minister*
_India could switch to 100% e-vehicles much before 2030 because cost advantage will significantly boost demand, roads transport and highways minister *Nitin Gadkari* has said. Gadkari, who's also the minister for river development and water resources, said he's creating a water grid on the lines of _ _power_ _grid to end the perennial problem of frequent droughts and flooding in different parts of_ _country_ _once and for all. Edited excerpts from an interview with ET:_ 

*Automakers are* *sceptical* *about the government's plan to move to 100% electric mobility by 2030. What have you told them?* 
The principle of any market is demand and supply. The cost advantage of e-vehicles is so huge that once companies make good quality affordable cars available, people would buy it because it's economically viable. That would expand the market on its own. As compared to traditional fuel, the benefits of electric vehicles are immense. The time has come that we should be getting serious about cutting down vehicular pollution. 

*Auto companies say the government has no clear vision on e-mobility as charging infrastructure is not in place...* 
When solar energy came, the tariff was Rs 16.5 (per unit) now it's Rs 2.5. That time also companies were reluctant. Automakers don't want change. They have made one dye (technology) and they're manufacturing the same products through that dye. To move to 100% electric, companies have to change machinery, take risk. Mercedes and Audi have come to me that they can offer BS VI fuel or electric whatever the need is. Mahindra and Nissan are already offering e-vehicles. We're running several such taxis in Nagpur. Now you have companies competing for government tenders to supply e-vehicles. It all depends on the scale which we already have. I think we are capable of moving to 100% electric mobility even before 2030. 

*Is a clear policy on e-vehicles expected soon?* 
We are soon coming up with the e-vehicles policy that will provide for setting up of charging stations. These charging stations would itself have huge employment opportunities. *The government can fund individuals to set up charging stations. *Cabinet should clear the policy very soon. 

*There's been a slowdown in economic growth post* *demonetisation* *. Exporters and small businesses are complaining that GST is hurting their businesses...* 
There have been initial hiccups, but things are gradually improving as far as implementation of GST is concerned. There are structural changes happening in the economy and that's why we have these temporary problems. 

*Will the fund crunch hit government's ambitious highway construction targets?* 
There's no fund crunch in my department. I can raise money from EPFO (Employees' Provident Fund Organisation), LIC (Life Insurance Corporation of India) and other funds. We can also get NHAI (National Highways Authority of India) listed. That plan is currently being prepared. Then we're monetising existing NHAI highways through the toll-operate-transfer model. The tenders for the same would be out in a day or two. We'll be raising Rs 6,500 crore by leasing 11highways. We have 100 such highways in the pipeline. You can imagine the potential of off budgetary funding we can arrange. 

*You said daily road construction target for current FY would be 41km. Is it being achieved?* 
*Highway construction pace has touched 28 km per day.* Problems in land acquisition are slowing the pace of highway construction. However, there are no delays in project timelines. We're trying to fast-track the land acquisition process, but local factors are not in our control. 

*The government was also planning to bring in a vehicle scrapping policy to phase out the old polluting vehicles. That proposal hasn't moved forward...* 
We have already prepared a draft policy under which we have decided the lifetime of commercial vehicles. We are waiting for the Motor Vehicles Amendment Bill to be cleared by Parliament after which we'll follow up on the policy that would phase out old polluting vehicles. 

*You're on the panel for divestment of Air India. Is any decision expected soon?* 
The final meeting for the divestment is going to be held soon. It was unreasonable for the government to keep investing in the airline and incur losses. We have losses piled up to Rs 60,000 crore. So, the decision for divesting it was well in time. We hope that an Indian company will acquire it. All these Indian carriers such as IndiGo have evinced initial interest. The valuations and other things would be finalised very soon. 

*The government is also planning to divest Shipping Corporation of India, a PSU that comes under your ministry. Are you supporting that?* 
It's a profitable public sector company that is managed professionally. Last year it posted a profit of Rs 1,000 crore. I don't think any government company that is making profit should be shut. 

*You've recently got the charge of river development and Ganga rejuvenation. What plans do you have for these ministries?*
*Within two years we will invest Rs 1.5 lakh crore to bring 1.8 crore hectare of land under irrigation through river linking projects.* River development is the most important subject today. Through it we can increase the agriculture growth, and in five years we can post double digit growth, which would push rural demand. 

_*We have two river systems in the country — Himalayan and Deccan peninsular. River connectivity is the most important subject. Most southern and western states have water shortage. Almost 60% of water is going into the sea. Here, Punjab and Haryana are fighting over water, and water of rivers is going to Pakistan. I'm creating a water grid on the lines of power grid to reduce the wastage of river water. Israel gets only six inches of water and not even a drop is wasted. We need to have a similar system. I've already cleared four river linking projects that would solve problem of water shortage in eight states. *_

*Is there a separate river dredging policy in the pipeline?* 
Rivers are not being dredged currently. We are preparing a cabinet note that wherever there's frequent flooding we should be allowed to dredge that. It will be a self-sustaining model. NHAI can do it for free and use the sand for building highways. 

*Very little has been done towards cleaning of Ganga in last three years. Will there be any tangible difference before 2019?* 
I am starting works worth Rs 2,000 crore for cleaning of Ganga in next one month. *The tenders for almost 20 sewage treatment plants would be awarded.* Almost 80% of pollution in Ganga is because of flow of sewage. I'm planning to reduce that *to 50% in next two years by setting up treatment plants. We will ensure that work would be very much visible before 2019. *
https://timesofindia.indiatimes.com...rt-minister/articleshow/60966976.cms?from=mdr

*Gadkari, Rajnath to lay foundation stones for several projects in Andaman and Nicobar *
Union ministers Nitin Gadkari and Rajnath Singh will lay foundation stones for four national highway projects and many shipping projects worth Rs 1,321 crore during their two-day visit to Andaman and Nicobar Islands, which begins today.

The highways projects include construction of 26 km of stretch between Beodnabad-Ferrargunj at a cost of Rs 170 crore and 56 km between Austin Creek and Kalra Junction at a cost of Rs 410 crore, the Ministry of Road Transport and Highways said in a statement.

In addition, the foundation stone will be laid for construction of Middle Strait Creek Bridge and Humphrey Strait Creek Bridge at estimated cost of Rs 262.97 crore and Rs 277.17 crore, respectively, it added. 

Union Road Transport and Highways, Shipping and Water Resources Minister Gadkari, along with Home Minister Rajnath Singh, will lay the foundation stone for highway projects worth Rs 1,121 crore and several shipping projects worth Rs 200 crore in Andaman and Nicobar Islands in events at Port Blair, Diglipur and Baratang today and tomorrow, the statement said. 

An alternate sea route to Baratang Island, which aims improve the connectivity of island from Port Blair and reduces traffic, would also be launched. 

Both the ministers will also lay the foundation stone for extension of Wharf in Hope Town, Port Blair by 200 meters. Indian Oil Corporation uses Wharf to discharge LPG and other petroleum products. 

"The extension of jetty would allow berthing of bigger vessels of up to 160 meter length and higher capacity. This will help in increasing availability of LPG cylinders in the area while reducing logistic costs," it said. 

As part of its drive towards ensuring and upholding the cause of Swachh Bharat mission, the National Highways Authority of India has so far planted about 10 lakh plants along national highways in this monsoon season, the ministry said in a statement. 
http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...and-nicobar/articleshow/60958694.cms?from=mdr

*NHAI awards Myanmar project to Punj Lloyd-Varaha venture
*The *National Highway Authority of India has awarded its first international project in Myanmar *to a Joint Venture of Punj Lloyd-Varaha.

This is for the *upgradation of Yagyi-Kalewa section* in Myanmar to Two Lane with Earten Shoulder on the Engineering, Procurement, and Construction mode.

An official statement said that the 120-km long project was estimated to cost ₹1,177.02 crore and is to be completed *within 36 months*.

Punj Lloyd-Varaha’s bid was identified as most competitive among four qualified bidders. It was at ₹1,177 crore or 0.0017 per cent lower than the estimated cost.

In year end review of 2016, the Ministry of Road Transport Highways said that *India is funding construction of 120.74 km road between Kalewa and Yargi section of the India-Myanmar-Thailand (IMT) Trilateral Highway*, in Myanmar to improve connectivity with South-East Asia by road.

The Trilateral Highway starts from Moreh (Manipur) in India up to Mae Sot in Thailand through Myanmar. India will also fund the construction of 69 Bridges on the Tamu-Kyigone-Kalewa Road (149.70 km) section.

*Construction of 130 km length stretch of road connecting Moreh (India)/Tamu (Myanmar) to Kalewa in Myanmar has already been completed by Border Roads Organisation of India.*
http://m.thehindubusinessline.com/e...o-punj-lloydvaraha-venture/article9848434.ece

*NHAI says it will exceed highways construction target this fiscal*
National Highways Authority of India (NHAI) Tuesday said it will “certainly exceed” the current fiscal’s target of constructing 3,500km of highways, which may require extra expenditure.

“Our award target is 6,500km and construction target is 3,500km. We have to exceed this (target). Certainly we will exceed this target,” NHAI chairman Deepak Kumar said. He was speaking to reporters after the launch of new website of NHAI and project monitoring information system (PMIS) mobile app in New Delhi.

“The moment we exceed it (the target) there would be extra expenditure. Right now I would not be able to say what would be (extra) expenditure. But the expenditure will exceed. It will exceed our budgetary allocation,” he said.

The decision on the extra expenditure — whether it would come from borrowing or budgetary supplement — is yet to be taken, he added. The board, Kumar said, has approved the monetisation of operational highway projects. Under the scheme, nine highway projects will be auctioned by this month-end which would generate Rs6,700 crore.

“The board has approved it (monetisation of operational highway projects) and by October-end we will bring it. There is a target we will do before it... There are a total of nine projects (its total cost, the bid amount is Rs6,700),” he said.

Last year, NHAI had been authorised by the cabinet committee on economic affairs to monetise the public-funded highway projects for mobilising funds. Elaborating further the chairman said, “We will come out with one RFP (request for proposal) in October and we will come out with two more RFP by 31st March.” On fund raising, he said: “(till August) we have raised Rs19,880 crore from the market in which LIC is Rs8,500 crore and EPFO is Rs5,000 crore,” among others.
http://www.livemint.com/Politics/pm...exceed-highways-construction-target-this.html


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Railways
11-October, 2017 17:57 IST
*The report released on Unusual occurrence of stampede on North end FOB of Elphinstone Road station on Mumbai Central division on 29/9/17 *

Railway Board constitutes a high level expert committee to inquire into the reasons for delay in the tender process for new Elphinstone Road station Bridge and suggest measures to minimise such Delays. 

*Pratyush Sinha, Former CVC, to head the expert committee.*

A committee consisting of 5 Senior Administrative Grade Officers (Joint Secretary level) under the Presidentship of Chief Safety Officer, W.Rly, was formed to inquire into the incidence of stampede on north end FOB of Elphinstone Road Station on Mumbai Central - Dadar suburban section on 29/9/17. The enquiry committee issued public notice inviting members of public having knowledge relating to the incidence and any matter connected therewith and desiring to give evidence. The committee examined all the matters pertaining to the incidence including the evidence from the witnesses, the written statement of injured persons, Railway officials of Elphinstone road station and analysis of footages of all the CCTV cameras installed at the station including those located on the FOB. 

The Committee concluded that the incident occurred due to sudden downpour of heavy rains and accumulation of commuters on FOB and stair case at around 10.00 hrs onwards on that date. The situation got further aggravated when one bundle of flowers of a vendor dropped followed by someone shouting that "Majha phool padla" and some commuters mistook the word “phool” for “pull”. This may have possibly triggered panic and led to stampede. 

The committee also recommended certain short term and long term measures for Mumbai Suburban stations. 

*It is brought out that the issue of Notice Inviting Tender (NIT) for Elphinstone Road FOB took about 18 months. Railway Board has decided to constitute a high level expert committee to inquire into the reasons for delay in the whole process and suggest ways and means to ensure that such delays can be minimised in future. This committee would be headed by Shri Pratyush Sinha (Retd Chief Vigilance Commissioner) with Shri Vinayak Chatterjee, Chairman CII Economic Affairs council, and Shri Subodh Jain, (Retd Member Engineering , Railway Board) as Members and current Director Safety, Rly Board, Shri Pankaj Kumar as Member Secretary. *


*****


----------



## RISING SUN

*India Inflation Unexpectedly Steadies, Opening Rate Cut Room*
India’s inflation unexpectedly slowed in September, potentially reviving calls for an interest rate cut to spur flagging growth.

Key Points





Consumer prices rose 3.28 percent in September from a year earlier, the Statistics Ministry said in a statement in New Delhi on Thursday

That was slower than the 3.53 percent median estimate in a Bloomberg survey of 40 economists

Food price index rose 1.25 percent, compared with August’s 1.52 percent increase


August’s inflation rate was revised lower to 3.28 percent from 3.36 percent
Big Picture
The weaker-than-expected inflation could add pressure on central bank Governor Urjit Patel to cut rates to revive growth that has been slowing for the past five quarters. It raises questions about the Reserve Bank of India’s forecast that inflation for the second half of this fiscal year -- October to March -- would surge to 4.2 percent to 4.6 percent from the previous projection of 3.5 percent to 4.5 percent.

Economist Takeaways

 




Once the effect of insufficient rainfall and firmer commodity prices is factored in, "we could expect the inflation rate to rise,” said NR Bhanumurthy, Delhi-based economist at the National Institute of Public Finance. "The industrial output numbers, however, seem to indicate that there seems to be a mild recovery in August."

The Details






Food and beverage prices rose 1.76 percent

Clothing and footwear rose 4.63 percent

Fuel and lighting rose 5.56 percent

Factory output rose 4.3 percent compared with the 2.6 percent survey estimate.

https://www.bloomberg.com/amp/news/...expectedly-steadies-opening-room-for-rate-cut

*India's factory output grows sharply at 4.3% in August*
India’s industrial output grew sharply 4.3 percent in August, highest in nine months, showing signs of recovery, aided by an expansion in the manufacturing sector.

The government today revised July’s factory output growth to 0.9 percent in July, as compared with an earlier estimate of 1.2 percent.

The recovery in industrial output is a clear indication that the companies have begun restocking and building fresh inventories after clearing up the stockpile in June ahead of the Goods and Services Tax’s (GST’s) roll out from July 1.

Factory output measured by the index of industrial production (IIP) is the closest approximation for measuring economic activity in the country’s business landscape.

Manufacturing sector, which accounts for more than three-fourth of the entire index, continued to growth at 3.1 percent in August, compared with 0.1 percent growth in July, government data showed.

Capital goods output, which is reflective of the private sector investment scenario, rose 5.4 percent in August compared with (-) 0.1 percent contraction in July.

Mining production showed a substantial jump of 9.4 percent in August from 4.8 percent in July.

Electricity production increased 8.3 percent in August as compared with 2.1 percent a year ago.

Primary goods’ production grew sharply at 7.1 percent in August as compared with 2.3 percent jump last month. Similarly, consumer non-durables grew nearly 7 percent, which contracted (-) 0.1 percent in July.
http://www.moneycontrol.com/news/bu...ows-sharply-at-4-3-in-august-2411241.html/amp

*India's per capita energy consumption to double in next 6-7 years*
India’s energy needs are going to double in the next 6-7 years at the present rate of growth of the economy, according to the Minister of State (Independent Charge) for Power and Renewable Energy, R K Singh.

Speaking at the curtain raiser for RE-Invest 2017, Singh said, “We expect India's per capita energy consumption to double in the next 6 to 7 years, and then double again after 5 years.”
RE-Invest 2017 is the flagship event of the Ministry of New and Renewable Energy to highlight the achievements and attract investments in the clean energy sector.

Commenting on the record low tariffs for solar energy in the country, Singh said, “As demand for solar energy increases, I see tariffs and price of cells and modules falling further.”

Also speaking at the event, Secretary, MNRE, Anand Kumar, said that RE-Invest 2017 is likely to be inaugurated by the Prime Minister, Narendra Modi, in December this year.

An official statement said, “The industry and developers had committed for 293 GW of renewables and against this, 39.3 GW capacity is commissioned or under implementation. As against the financial pledge of Rs 4 lakh crore by banks, Rs 1.8 lakh crore have been sanctioned.”

Of the disbursals by banks, none of the foreign banks have met their commitment of lending Rs 12,000 crore for 2,400 MW of renewable energy projects. The highest compliance has come from private sector non-banking financing companies that have sanctioned 79.38 per cent or Rs 49,611.25 crore of their Rs 62,500-crore commitment.
http://m.thehindubusinessline.com/e...to-double-in-next-67-years/article9901708.ece

*India’s industrial growth clocks nine-month high of 4.3% in August*
Consumer inflation marginally eases to 3.28% in September.
India's industrial production growth hit a nine-month high of 4.3% in August, according to data published by the Central Statistical Organisation (CSO) on October 12.

Economists surveyed by Reuters had forecast 2.4% growth in output compared with a revised 0.9% year-on-year increase in July.

The annual consumer inflation in September marginally eased to 3.28% from a year ago, the CSO data said.
*http://www.thehindu.com/business/Ec...onth-high-of-43-in-august/article19846242.ece*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RISING SUN

‘T-20’ for Indian Railways! Travel in self-propelled ‘Make in India’ train sets on Delhi-Mumbai route at 160 kmph
Indian Railways is eyeing world-class ‘Make in India’ self-propelled semi-high speed train sets and FE Online has exclusive details of the project! Indian Railways has invited bids for future-ready modern train sets that will be manufactured by foreign majors in the Integral Coach Factory (ICF)! 
Codenamed ‘Train-20′ in the hope that they will start plying by 2020, Indian Railways’ new train sets will have the capability of attaining speeds of 160 kmph. In fact, there is a strong possibility that these new train sets will ply on the Delhi-Mumbai and other major metro routes.



Speaking exclusively to FE Online about the project, Sudhanshu Mani the GM of ICF said, “Train 20 is a Make in India project but the first rake will come from abroad. Train 20 would be 100% world-standard. We have called bids. 

European majors Siemens, Bombardier, Siemens and Alstom are together now, Stadler, Talgo – these are the people who will quote and we are hoping one of them will bag the order.”
The approximately Rs 2,500 crore order – said to be a ‘Make in India’leap – will be for 14 train sets of 20 coaches each, 11 spare coaches. In total 291 coaches will be made for Indian Railways. The contract involves design, development, manufacturing, testing and commissioning of the train sets. “One or two coaches will come from abroad. The last 4 rakes will be built entirely in ICF,” Mani told FE Online. Indian Railways hopes to finalise on the foreign major by mid-January 2018.
Train 20 will be able to attain a maximum speed of 160 kmph, making it a semi-high speed train. The aluminium-bodied self-propelled train set will be energy efficient, says ICF. The train set will have under-slung 3 phase propulsion system, automatic doors and a test speed of 176 kmph. Two types of coaches – air-conditioned chair car and sleeper-type – will be manufactured. The sleeper type coaches will include AC – 1st class, AC-2 tier and AC-3 tier.
According to Mani, simultaneous track-upgradation will happen so that the new train sets can run at their maximum speed of 160 kmph. “Some tracks are already there. For example, Gatimaan Express runs at 160 kmph. We are hoping that by the time Train 20 comes, Mumbai-Delhi tracks will be able to take 160 kmph and other metros also. So that’s a simultaneous exercise. The board is working on the upgradation of tracks. These are two separate exercises, they have to merged together to run the train at that speed,” he said.
The new coaches will also be safer, says ICF. “All safety features of LHB will be there. Also these new train sets will have more electronics and a platform where every new technology can be married into. The platform is available for a future upgradation of technology and whatever is already available is also safer than what we have,” Mani said.

ICF is also hopeful that the successful foreign tenderer will enter into future agreements with the coach factory for other train sets for Indian Railways and overseas markets as well.
Meanwhile, ICF is also working on ‘Train-18, which is another ‘Make in India’ project for self-propelled trains. According to Mani, Train 18 will be 90% world-class and Train 20 will be 100% world-class. Conceptualised as a chair car, the train set is also envisioned to achieve speeds of 160 kmph.
http://www.financialexpress.com/ind...0-icf-foreign-investment-delhi-mumbai/892003/


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Finance
12-October, 2017 17:52 IST
Leasing of vehicles purchased and leased prior to 1st July, 2017 would attract GST at a rate equal to 65% of the applicable GST rate (including Compensation Cess). 

In order to provide relief to old/existing leases of motor vehicles, GST Council in its 22nd Meeting held on the 6th October, 2017 in the national capital took several decisions in respect of motor vehicles purchased and leased prior to 1st July, 2017. These decisions are as given below:-

a) Leasing of vehicles purchased and leased prior to 1st July, 2017 would attract GST at a rate equal to 65% of the applicable GST rate (including Compensation Cess).

b) Such vehicles when sold shall attract GST of 65% of the applicable GST rate (including Compensation Cess).

c) Sale of vehicles by a registered person who had procured the vehicle prior to 1st July, 2017 and has not availed any Input Tax Credits of Central Excise duty, VAT or any other taxes paid on such motor vehicles, would also be subject to 65% of applicable GST rate (including Compensation Cess).

These rates would apply for a period of three years with effect from 1st July, 2017.

Notifications to give effect to the above would be issued shortly.

********


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Railways
12-October, 2017 18:51 IST
*Shri Mahesh Kumar Gupta appointed as New Member Engineering Railway Board*







Shri Mahesh Kumar Gupta, has been appointed as new Member (Engineering) Railway Board and ex officio Secretary to the Government of India to assume charge with effect from 11th October 2017. Shri Gupta, an officer of Indian Railway Service of Engineers (IRSE) of 1979 batch, and is a Bachelor in Engineering from University of Roorkee in the year 1979.



Prior to this assignment he was General Manager, Modern Coach Factory, Rae Bareli. He worked as Chief Administrative Officer (Constructions), Central Railway. He has also worked in various important posts like Chief Bridge Engineer, Eastern Railways & Central Railways respectively, Chief Engineer (Planning & Design), Central Railways, Senior Divisional Engineer (Coordination), Nagpur Division, Central Railways, Deputy Chief Engineer, Konkan Railways, Joint Director(Tracks), RDSO, Lucknow and Dy Chief Engineer, Central Railways.

***

Ministry of Railways
12-October, 2017 18:36 IST
*Shri D.K.Gayen appointed as New Member Staff Railway Board *



Shri D.K.Gayen, has been appointed as new Member (Staff) Railway Board and ex officio Secretary to the Government of India to assume charge with effect from 11th October 2017. Shri Gayen, an officer of Indian Railway Service of Mechanical Engineers (IRSME) of 1981 batch, and is a Bachelor in Engineering in Mechanical Discipline from Maulana Azad National Institute of Technology in the year 1979.



Prior to this assignment, he was General Manager, East Central Railway, Hajipur. He worked as Chief Mechanical Engineer, South Eastern Railway. He has also worked in various important posts like Chief Rolling Stock Engineer, Eastern Railways & Chief Motive Power Engineer, Eastern Railways, Chief Workshop Manager, Jamalpur Workshop and Liluah Workshop. He has also worked as Divisional Railway Manager, Asansol and Mughalsarai Division respectively. He has served in the capacity of Director (Inspection and Liaison), RDSO, Lucknow.

***


----------



## Hindustani78

A man repairs automobile gear parts at an industrial area in Mumbai on October 12, 2017. | Photo Credit:  REUTERS 

http://www.thehindu.com/business/Ec...3-in-august/article19846242.ece?homepage=true
 
*Factory output growth measured in terms of Index of Industrial Production stood at 4% last August. *
Industrial production grew at a nine-month high of 4.3% in August, mainly on account of robust performance of mining and power sectors coupled with higher capital goods output, official data showed on October 12.

Factory output growth measured in terms of Index of Industrial Production (IIP) stood at 4% in August 2016, as per data released by the Central Statistics Office (CSO). The previous high in IIP growth was recorded at 5.7% in November 2016.

IIP growth during April-August period of this fiscal stood at 2.2%, down from 5.9% in same period in 2016-17. Meanwhile, the July IIP number was revised to 0.94% from 1.2% provisional estimates released in September.

The output growth in manufacturing sector, which constitutes 77.63% of the index, however decelerated to 3.1% in August from 5.5% a year ago. The output of the mining and electricity sectors grew at 9.4% and 8.3% as compared to August 2016.

As per use-based classification, the growth rates in August 2017 over August 2016 are 7.1% in primary goods, 5.4% in capital goods, (—) 0.2% in intermediate goods and 2.5% in infrastructure/ construction goods.

The consumer durables and consumer non-durables sectors recorded growth of 1.6% and 6.9%, respectively.

In terms of industries, 10 out of 23 industry groups in the manufacturing sector have shown positive growth during August 2017.

The industry group ‘Manufacture of computer, electronic and optical products’ showed the highest positive growth of 24.9%, followed by 16.5% in ‘pharmaceuticals, medicinal chemical and botanical products’ and 11.1% in ‘other transport equipment’.

On the other hand, the industry group ‘Manufacture of furniture’ showed the highest negative growth of (—) 16%, followed by (—) 15.1% in ‘tobacco products’ and (—) 11.4% in ‘Printing and reproduction of recorded media’.


----------



## RISING SUN

*Chennai to Kazipet in just 3 hours? Railways to conduct feasibility study *
Indian Railways has signed a joint declaration of intent with German Railways to carry out feasibility study on existing Chennai-Kazipet corridor for increasing the speed of trains to 200 kmph.

At present, the travel time between Chennai and Kazipet in Telengana, a distance of around 643 kms, is around 11 hours. If the semi-high speed corridor is developed, then it will take about 3 hours 15 minutes.

The Project is envisaged to consist of three phases to be carried out over a 22 month period with the objectives to provide :

Phase 1: Definition of three demand-based Upgrade scenarios for the corridor

Phase 2: Selection of the preferred Upgrade scenario for SHS on the corridor, based on analysis of respective operations and economic-financial impact.

Phase 3: For preferred scenario, Reference design and technical Tender document

The cost of the feasibility study will be shared 50.50 percent by the Ministry of Railways and the German government.

Here are the salient features of Chennai-Kazipet corridor

● Route: Chennai-Gudur Jn-Nellore-Tenali Jn-Vijayawada Jn-Warangal-Kazipet Jn Total length of the corridor – 643 km (135 km in Southern Railway and 508 km in South Central Railway) and the entire corridor is electrified.

● Divisions Involved – Chennai (135 km), Vijayawada (311 km) & Secunderabad (197 km).

● The maximum sectional speed on the corridor is 110 kmph in Southern Railway and 120 kmph for South Central Railway.

● There are 216 (Southern Railway-68 & South Central Railway-148) level crossings on the corridor and all are manned.

● There are 1979 (Southern Railway-514 & South Central Railway-1465) number of bridges on this corridor.

● There is only one direct train from Kazipet to Chennai i.e. Train No. 12760/Charminar SF Express taking 11 hours 20 minutes with 13 stoppages at an average speed of 57 kmph.

● Majority of the trains are from Warangal to Chennai (638 km) and the fastest train is Train no. 12433/12434 Rajdhani Express taking 8 hours 29 minutes with average speed of 75.3 kmph with one stoppage at Vijayawada.

● Details of coaching trains on the route: Gareeb Rath-1, Janshatabdi-1, Superfast-40, MailExpress-21 & Holiday Special-8, Total-71.

● Total number of enroute stations – 108 (Southern Railway-28 & South Central Railway-80).

● Total number of stations where platform is on the mainline – 29 (Southern Railway-23 & South Central Railway-06).

● Southern Railway – Automatic/Absolute signalling, South Central Railway – Mainly absolute and MACLS.
http://zeenews.india.com/economy/ch...ays-to-conduct-feasibility-study-2049269.html

*Railway engines: Alstom starts production, GE gets first locomotive*
In a fillip to ‘Make in India’, two railway locomotive projects coming up in Bihar at an estimated cost of Rs40,000 crore witnessed a flurry of activity on Wednesday.

While *Alstom’s electric locomotive unit started production of the first electric engine at Madhepura*, *GE received its first diesel engine prototype imported from the US in Mumbai that would be manufactured at Marhaura*.

Commissioned by the government in 2015, the units are joint ventures between Indian Railways and the two companies. According to the agreements, *the joint venture with Alstom will manufacture and supply modern electric locomotives, while the one with GE will make diesel engines.*

Alstom’s senior vice president Asia Pacific Jean-Francois Beaudoin said: “The E-loco project is one of the most prestigious projects for Alstom worldwide and is a multimillion euro investment by the company. In order to make a difference in Indian market, we need local expertise, competitive manufacturing capacity and close relationships with our customers. The commencement of production at the plant is a perfect testimony to our strategy to develop and grow a localized ecosystem to bring wide reaching benefits for railways and the community at large.”

*The company’s Madhepura facility is spread across 250 acres and currently employs 70 people. It plans to ramp up production by 25% every year till it full capacity is reached. Alstom says its first locomotive will be ready for roll-out early next year. *

*The first five locomotives will be completed by 2019 followed by 35 locomotives by 2020, 60 in 2021, and by 100 every year till the target of 800 is reached. The company is also setting-up two maintenance depots at Saharanpur in Uttar Pradesh and Nagpur in Maharashtra. *

Indian Railways plans to buy 1,800 engines from the two facilities over 11 years. Under the agreements, 1,000 diesel locomotives will be manufactured by the GE-led venture with a basic cost of Rs 14,656 crore, while the Alstom-led venture will manufacture and supply 800 electric locomotives at a basic cost of Rs 19,904 crore.

Vishal Wanchoo, president and CEO, GE South Asia said, “Through this project, we’re creating a robust supply chain ecosystem in India, and will localize more than 70% of all content. We’re proud of the more than 6,000 jobs that have been created by GE in Bihar and Uttar Pradesh, and remain committed to our work in the country.”

GE is building two locomotive models for Indian Railways. The first is a dual-cab locomotive with a 4,500-horsepower engine.

*The second features a 6,000-horsepower engine. The firm claims it will produce India’s first diesel-electric locomotive that complies with the international standard on emissions, known as UIC 1*.

Interestingly, while the company is happy with its performance, the Indian Railways which plans to be completely electrified by 2022 is still trying to find ways to honour the contract it has with GE as the latter had warned the national carrier of consequences in case of a termination of contract. After the company’s statement, the railway minister Piyush Goyal had made a media statement on 29 September that the project is on track and when Indian Railways’ needs are changed, the company would be informed in time.
http://www.livemint.com/Industry/wI...stom-starts-production-GE-gets-first-loc.html

*Production starts at Indian electric locomotive factory*
*Alstom officially commenced production at its newly-built electric locomotive factory at Madhepura in Bihar state on October 11. *

*The plant has been developed on a 100 ha greenfield site by a joint venture of Alstom (74%) and Indian Railways (26%) under a contract for Alstom to supply 800 Prima T8 (WAG12) twin-section electric locomotives * which was awarded by the Ministry of Railways in November 2015.

The contract allows for the first five of the locomotives to be imported, and the first two bodyshells have now arrived at Madhepura for fitting out. The remaining 795 must be manufactured locally in support of the government’s Make in India campaign.

The first completed locomotive is expected to be rolled out early next year. Five are to be completed by 2019, 35 by 2020 and then 60 in 2021, followed by production at a rate of 100 per year until the order is completed.

The contract is ‘one of the most prestigious projects for Alstom worldwide’, said Jean-Francois Beaudoin, Alstom's Senior Vice-President, Asia Pacific. The launch of production at the factory was ‘a commendable achievement for the entire company’, he added.

The factory currently employs 70 people, which will increase at a rate of 25% each year until it reaches full capacity. This will include the local recruitment of young people to support socio-economic development in Madhepura.

Beaudoin said Alstom’s ‘multi-million euro’ investment in the plant was proof of its commitment to infrastructure development in India. ‘In order to make a difference in this market, we need local expertise, competitive manufacturing capacity and close relationships with our customers’, he said. ‘The commencement of production at the plant is perfect testimony to our strategy to develop and grow a localised ecosystem to bring wide-reaching benefits for railways and the community at large.’

Alstom currently has its Indian headquarters as well as a rolling stock and signalling design centre in Bangalore, a metro rolling stock manufacturing facility at Sricity and a component plant at Coimbatore. As part of the electric locomotive project it is establishing maintenance depots at Saharanpur in Uttar Pradesh and Nagpur in Maharashtra state.
http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/...ts-at-indian-electric-locomotive-factory.html


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.deccanherald.com/content/637490/india-gets-1st-diesel-loco.html

Press Trust of India, New Delhi, Oct 12 2017, 18:32 IST




GE clarified that the work on a diesel locomotive factory in Bihar's Marhowrah is on track, days after Railway Minister Piyush Goyal ruled out any changes in the deal. Image courtesy Twitter


The first diesel-electric locomotive built by US conglomerate General Electric as part of a USD 2.5 billion deal to supply* 1,000 such engines to the Indian Railways has arrived in India.*

The project, a joint venture between the Indian Railways and GE to supply and maintain modern diesel electric locomotives of 4,500 HP and 6,000 HP to the public transporter, was announced in November 2015.

GE clarified that the work on a diesel locomotive factory in Bihar's Marhowrah is on track, days after Railway Minister Piyush Goyal ruled out any changes in the deal.

But with government's thrust on electrification of tracks to combat pollution, there was a buzz, and some media reports that it could exit the contract.

"The first of 1,000 diesel-electric evolution series locomotives has already arrived at India's Mundra Port," Vishal Wanchoo, President and CEO, GE South Asia told PTI on the sidelines of the International Rail Conference and the 12th edition of the International Rail Equipment Exhibition (IREE) held here today.

"The work in our diesel factory in Bihar is on track and as the minister has said there are no changes in the contract," he said, adding GE was actually ahead of schedule.

The plan is to deliver 100 locomotives per year on an average. The first fiscal year will be little bit more. We plan to deliver the 1,000 locomotives to the Indian Railways over 11 years, he said.

"Our partnership with the Indian Railways is a best-in- class bilateral example of how entities can work together to create jobs and drive economic development in a region," said Wanchoo.

"Through this project, we're creating a robust supply chain ecosystem in India, and will localize more than 70 per cent of all content. We're proud of the more than 6,000 jobs that have been created by GE in Bihar and Uttar Pradesh, and remain committed to our work in the country," he said.

Goyal had last month said there would be no changes in the Marhowrah factory set up.

But, the railway minister had also said he had discussions with top executives of GE to explore how the objectives of reducing pollution, bringing down overall cost and honouring agreements with the global conglomerate be met.

Wanchoo said GE has no plans to manufacture electric locomotives at the Marhowrah factory.

"GE bid for diesel locomotives and our Bihar plant can manufacture only diesel locomotives. Two contracts were floated and we bid for the diesel plant.

"However, we support the government's electrification process. In every country that we operate in, we supply these locomotives. Most countries wherein we operate have an electrification program, which makes a lot of sense, but the diesel locomotives also co-exist for various reasons as they are efficient and affordable," Wanchoo said.


----------



## RISING SUN

*Indian Railways to build fuel-cell battery locomotive *
INDIAN Railways (IR) plans to build a *hydrogen fuel cell and battery powered 300kW broad-gauge locomotive*, and Diesel Locomotive Works, Varanasi has invited tenders by November 22 for components for the project.

*The locomotive will have a proton-exchange-membrane-based (PEM) fuel cell power plant with a maximum of three air-cooled stack modules each rated at a minimum of 100kW. A fuel cell and battery system will provide transient power of 700kW, with a dc/dc boost/buck converter with transformer.* The hydrogen storage system will consist of two modules each comprising carbon fibre/aluminium tanks.
The 21-tonne axleload locomotive will have a new underframe and superstructure, but will use some components from an Alco diesel locomotive including bogies, dc traction motors, air brakes, vigilance control device, event recorder, sanders, air dryers and horns.

The successful bidder will need to have a memorandum of understanding with an Indian partner to work on the project. Field trials on the IR network lasting at least three months will be conducted with the prototype locomotive.
http://www.railjournal.com/index.ph...ys-to-build-fuel-cell-battery-locomotive.html

*EIB to provide €500m for Bangalore Metro project in India*
The European Investment Bank (EIB) has agreed to provide *€500m to support the construction of the new 18-station Bangalore Metro Rail Project Phase II's Reach 6 line* in the Indian state of Karnataka.

The funding will also be used to procure *96 railcars for operation along the line*. The loan agreement was signed with the Government of India’s Ministry of Finance.

_Reach 6 is a 22km-long metro line scheduled for completion in 2021, which is expected to expedite transportation and reduce journey times to some region within Bangalore to nearly 15 minutes from the current two hours_.

*The Asian Infrastructure Investment Bank is also expected to support the project by providing an additional €300m.*

EIB South Asia vice-president Andrew McDowell said: “Daily travel for hundreds of thousands people on the Namma Metro will be transformed by expanding urban transport in Bangalore.

“The impressive Reach 6 project shows how a world city is providing 21st century sustainable transport for its citizens.

"The €500m financing agreed with the European Investment Bank, the Bank of the European Union, demonstrates Europe’s commitment to support world-class climate-related investment across Asia."
“The €500m financing agreed with the European Investment Bank, the Bank of the European Union, demonstrates Europe’s commitment to support world-class climate-related investment across Asia and the increased momentum of EIB financing for urban transport across India.”

Additional works outlined for the development initiative include the construction of underground tunnels and elevated tracks.

Nearly 800 people are expected to be employed during the project's construction phase.

Reach 6 is slated to not only reduce journey times and lower greenhouse gas emissions, but also form *a key route to the future Bangalore Airport rail network*.

_Image: Signing of the loan agreement for Bangalore Metro between EIB and the Ministry of Finance, Government of India. Photo: courtesy of the European Investment Bank._
http://www.railway-technology.com/n...-for-bangalore-metro-project-in-india-5944846


----------



## RISING SUN

*India will have 50,000 km highways network in 2 years: Government *
The highways network in the country will be of 50,000 kilometres over the next two years, the government said today. 

The state-owned National Highway Authority of India (NHAI) has constructed nearly 30,000 km world-class national highways, the Ministry of Road Transport and Highways said in a statement. 

"NHAI, under the Ministry of Road Transport and Highways, has another 20,000 km scheduled for completion in the next couple of years. The sustained growth will ensure that Indian national highways network will measure approximately 50,000 km of highways in the next two years," it said. 

The focus of the government is on building highway operations for rendering world-class services to the highway users, it said adding NHAI has created a new Highway Operations Division. 

This division will focus on all non-commercial highway operational activities for efficient network utilisation and providing hassle-free services, it said. 

The Highway Operations Division at NHAI will be headed by Member (Administration) and assisted by a team of experienced officers.

The division will be in charge of the electronic tolling, wayside amenities, road safety and security, incident management-helpline, tracking of ambulance, cranes on highways, highway traffic management system, Swachh Bharat Abhiyan, road lighting, wi-fi and other modern amenities on national highways, it added. 
http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...-government/articleshow/60860577.cms?from=mdr

*NHAI all set to become world's third largest highways network, expands operations*

With the National Highway Authority of India (NHAI) all set to become world's third largest highways network, it has created a new Highway Operations Division.

The NHAI has constructed nearly 30,000 km world class national highways and has another 20,000 km scheduled for completion in the next couple of years.

According to an official statement, the sustained growth will ensure that Indian national highway network will measure approximately 50,000 Km of highways in the next two years, which will be third largest highways network in the world.

"However, this achievement also signals the need of focusing on the highway operations for rendering world class services to the highway users. Thus, the NHAI has created a new Highway Operations Division," the statement said.
http://indiatoday.intoday.in/story/...ision-highway-network-division/1/1057256.html


----------



## RISING SUN

*Mastercard to invest $750 m in India by 2020
Global payments company Mastercard plans to invest another $750 million-odd in India by 2020 to fuel its growth in the world’s second-fastest growing large economy. *

This money will be used for organic growth and acquisitions, and in activities such as cybersecurity, mobile and digital payments, smart cities and wallets, said Ajaypal S Banga, President and CEO, Mastercard said here on Thursday.

The planned investment of about $750 million comes on top of the $550 million that Mastercard invested in India over the last three years.

About 14 per cent of Mastercard’s global employee base of 15,000 is based in India and most of them are technologists developing mobile technology and cyber security solutions. “There are also a bunch of people doing data analytics and advanced data analytics,” he said. As on date, Mastercard has offices in Vadodara, Gurugram and Pune.

Mastercard has been using the acquisition route to grow its business in India. This includes the 2014 buy of software solutions and payments management firm ElectraCard Services (ECS).

*MoU with AP*

On Thursday, Mastercard signed a Memorandum of Understanding (MoU) with Andhra Pradesh to digitally transform the State’s delivery of services to people, especially farmers, and drive financial inclusion.

The MoU, which will be valid for two years, was signed between Andhra Pradesh Chief Minister N Chandrababu Naidu and Mastercard’s Banga. The MoU will help Andhra Pradesh create a “fintech valley” of global repute at Vizag, Naidu told reporters here.

“We will work to take fintech to the logical conclusion. Step by step we will create the ecosystem to help the economy grow at a faster pace,” the CM said.

Asked if his government favoured adoption of digital currency, Naidu said such options should be cost-effective, and that it would solve so many problems.
http://m.thehindubusinessline.com/n...dhra-pradesh-govt-sign-mou/article9888340.ece


----------



## Soumitra

*Super Rajdhani On Delhi-Mumbai Route Launched Today: Fares, Details Here*
*Indian Railways new Super Rajdhani will reduce at least two hours of travelling time between Delhi and Mumbai.*
Business | NDTV Profit Team | Updated: October 16, 2017 21:37 IST
 
https://milaap.org/stories/help-kaspar?utm_source=taboola&utm_medium=referral






The Super Rajdhani between Delhi and Mumbai is launched today.

*HIGHLIGHTS*

Delhi-Mumbai Super Rajdhani will not have a flexi fare system
Fares will cost Rs. 600-800 less than the other two usual Rajdhanis
The Super Rajdhani will run thrice a week


For travellers between Mumbai and Delhi, the Indian Railways has a good news: new Super Rajdhani will be launched from October 16, which the Railways said, will reduce at least two hours of travelling time as compared to the usual Rajdhani that runs on this route. The train will not have a flexi fare system according to the dynamic pricing mechanism of the railways, the Ministry of Railways said, on its official Twitter account @RailMinIndia. This means that the fares of the train will not jump by 10 per cent over every 10 per cent of seat bookings as happens with usual Rajdhani trains.


Follow

Ministry of Railways 

✔@RailMinIndia
3/Ministry of Railways introduces tri- weekly new Special Rajdhani between Delhi – Mumbai route from 16th October, 2017.



The fares on the Super Rajdhani will cost passengers Rs. 600-800 less than the two other Rajdhanis already on the route, according to a report by news agency Press Trust of India. The train will chug-off from Delhi on Wednesdays, Fridays and Saturdays and from Bandra on Tuesdays, Thursdays and Saturdays.

*Here are 10 things that you must know about the new Super Rajdhani train that will run between Delhi and Mumbai: *




The Super Rajdhani will run from Hazrat Nizamuddin Station of Delhi till Bandra station of Mumbai.




Follow

Ministry of Railways 

✔@RailMinIndia
1/ Announcement of New Super Rajdhani (09004/03) between Delhi and Mumbai without Flexi fare & saving of around 2 hours in journey time.



 The fares of this train in second and third AC will be around 19 per cent cheaper than the maximum flexi fare of the corresponding classes of the existing Rajdhani on this route, the Railways said. "The fare of the train, however, will be 20 per cent more than the base fare of the

Follow

Ministry of Railways 

✔@RailMinIndia
5/Fare 4 this train in 2nd AC & 3rd AC will be around 19% cheaper than the maximum flexi fare of corresponding classes of existing Rajdhani

8:02 PM - Oct 13, 2017
The Super Rajdhani will run thrice a week.
The train will start at 4:15 pm from Hazrat Nizamuddin station, Delhi.
It will halt at Kota, Vadodara, Surat and reach Bandra Terminus at 6:10 am on the next day.
It will then start at 4:05 pm from Mumbai and reach Delhi at 6 am the next day.
This will help travellers avoid morning traffic and enable them to reach home in the morning, the Ministry of Railways said.
There is also an option to have tea, coffee and dinner at inexpensive rates while travelling on the train, the Railways Ministry added.
The Super Rajdhani will be hauled by two locomotives for better acceleration, deceleration and higher speed.

Follow

Ministry of Railways 

✔@RailMinIndia
4/The train will be hauled by two locomotives for better acceleration, deceleration and higher speed.

8:01 PM - Oct 13, 2017


The passengers also have a choice to opt out of the catering services.

Follow

Ministry of Railways 

✔@RailMinIndia
6/The catering services in this train will be optional and the passengers shall have the choice to opt out of catering services.

8:03 PM - Oct 13, 2017


(with PTI Inputs)


----------



## Hindustani78

Oct 17, 2017 17:14 IST







9/10
*With Maharashtra State Road Transport Corporation (MSRTC) workers going on an indefinite strike from October 16 midnight, PCMC’s ST Depot wore an empty look on Tuesday. Hundreds of commuters travelling across Maharashtra were left stranded. (HT PHOTO)*




9/10
*Stranded passengers gather around an official to know the status of the strike and to check on the fate of their reservation tickets. (Rahul Raut/HT PHOTO)*




9/10
*MPSupriya Sule interacts with commuters who were stranded following the bus strike at Swargate bus depot on Tuesday. (Rahul Raut/HT PHOTO)*




9/10
*Passengers coming from various parts of the states, who were in Pune to get on connecting buses were also seen waiting at Swargate bus depot on Tuesday. (Rahul Raut/HT PHOTO)*




9/10
*Passengers coming from various parts of the state, who were in Pune to board connecting buses, were also seen waiting at Swargate bus depot on Tuesday. (Rahul Raut/HT PHOTO)*




9/10
*Almost none of the buses were active at the Swargate bus depot. (Rahul Raut/HT PHOTO)*




9/10
*Even luxury buses participated in the strike with almost all of them not plying on the roads of Pune on Tuesday. (Rahul Raut/HT PHOTO)*




9/10
*ST bus workers’ demands include implementation of Seventh Pay Commission and 25 per cent interim hike. (HT PHOTO)*




9/10
*A board at PCMC ST bus depot requests passengers to cooperate with the strike and is duly signed by the manager of PCMC Bus Depot. (HT PHOTO)*


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Commerce & Industry
18-October, 2017 10:51 IST
*CIPAM-DIPP Launches Logo and Tagline Contest for Geographical Indications of India *



The Cell for IPR Promotions & Management (CIPAM) under the aegis of the Department of Industrial Policy Promotion (DIPP), Ministry of Commerce and Industry, has launched a logo and tagline/slogan contest for Geographical Indications (GIs) of India on MyGov.in website.


A Geographical Indication (GI) is primarily an agricultural, natural or a manufactured product (handicrafts and industrial goods) originating from a definite geographical territory. Typically, such a name conveys an assurance of quality and distinctiveness, which is essentially attributable to the place of its origin. Some of the examples of registered Indian GIs are Darjeeling Tea, Tirupathi Laddu, Kangra Paintings, Nagpur Orange, Kashmir Pashmina etc.


GIs are not only part of our rich culture and collective intellectual heritage, but they also supplement the incomes of our rural farmers, weavers, artisans and craftsmen across the country. The promotion of GIs is in line with the Government of India’s ‘Make in India’ campaign and therefore, it is our responsibility to preserve and protect them.


Taking forward its ongoing social media campaign #LetsTalkIP to promote Indian GIs, DIPP aims to launch a certifying GI mark/logo that can be used to identify all registered GIs irrespective of the categories, and a suitable tagline/slogan for promotion of GIs. This will also help in engaging more people on the subject of GIs and making them aware about the benefits of a GI tag.

DIPP has taken several initiatives for promoting awareness and outreach on GIs. One of the ways to promote GIs could be to present them as gifts. In this context, CIPAM has also launched “Gift a GI” campaign to enhance the visibility and thus help in branding and promotion of registered GI products. DIPP is also working with State governments to spread awareness on GIs.

This contest is an opportunity for creators who aspire to see their creation recognized on a national platform. The last date for receiving entries is 17th November, 2017. The winning entry will receive a cash award of Rs. 50,000/- each, for logo design and slogan for GIs of India.



The details of the logo competition for ‘Design a Logo and Suggest a Tagline Competition’ can be obtained from MyGov.in online platform.


The complete list of all registered GIs in India can be viewed here. http://www.ipindia.nic.in/registered-gls.htm


*****


----------



## Soumitra

Proof that Indian Economy is in doldrums. GST and Demonetization has killed the Indian Economy

India's largest two wheeler maker Hero MotoCorp Ltd. sold a record 3 lakh units and more in a single day on Dhanteras, October 17.


https://www.bloombergquint.com/business/2017/10/20/hero-motocorp-registers-record-sales-on-dhanteras


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.hindustantimes.com/india...hal-pradesh/story-4YLhaTTsMK7yzi3jL2AreP.html

*At least six people were injured after a concrete bridge, linking Chamba town in Himachal Pradesh with Pathankot in Punjab collapsed*
india Updated: Oct 20, 2017 08:20 IST

Asian News International, Chamba




Six injured after a bridge collapsed in Himachal Pradesh’s Chamba on Thursday.(ANI Photo)

At least six people were injured after a concrete bridge, linking Chamba town in Himachal Pradesh with Pathankot in Punjab, collapsed on Thursday due to sheer negligence.

The injured have been taken to Pandit Jawaharlal Nehru Medical College and immediate treatment has been given to them.

District Collector, Sudesh Kumar Mokhta with other officials reached the spot and took charge of the situation.

“The collapse of the bridge is because of a default in the construction map or the poor use of material in the construction. We have ordered an inquiry and action will be taken,” he said.

The moment when the incident occurred, a car, a mini truck and a motorcycle was passing the bridge.

Consequently, when the bridge collapsed, the motorcycle fell into the river, while the car and the mini truck got stuck.

The 15-year-old bridge was constructed under the National Bank for Agriculture and Rural Development (NABARD).


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.deccanherald.com/content/638681/of-275-dilapidated-railway-bridges.html

Press Trust of India, New Delhi, Oct 21 2017, 12:24 IST





The board had earlier sought details of the condition of bridges and found that the trains would pass on the 252 dilapidated bridges at its usual speed, posing a safety hazard. file photo


The Railway Board has ordered a review of all rail bridges in the country that need repair after it was found that out of the 275 such bridges, only 23 had speed restrictions on them.

The board had earlier sought details of the condition of bridges and found that the trains would pass on the 252 dilapidated bridges at its usual speed, posing a safety hazard.

"CBEs (chief bridge engineers) should specifically review the position in respect of all bridges assigned with ORN-1 and ORN-2 rating in their respective railways and firm up the action plan for their rehabilitation on priority," the board's order said.

The railways has three ratings for its bridges - overall rating number (ORN), 1, 2, and 3 - bridges with ORN-1 rating require immediate building/rehabilitation, ORN-2 ratings are required to be rebuilt on the programmed basis while ORN-3 bridges require special repairs.

"It seems that proper time-bound planning has not been done by the Railways for rehabilitation of these bridges which creates a doubt whether correct condition rating appropriate to the actual condition of the bridge has been assigned or not," said the order issued last month.

"It is also felt that there has been a lack of due diligence at division/headquarter level while revising/conforming the rating given by ADEN (Assistant Divisional Engineer )," it said.

The board also said that it has observed that in most cases, no speed restriction has been imposed and special inspection schedule has also not been prescribed by the CBEs.

The Railway Board had sought details of the bridges and it was observed that a large number of bridges needing rehabilitation existed on some zonal railways for long.

The Central Railways has 61 such bridges, East Central Railways 63, South Central Railways 41 and Western Railways has 42 such bridges.

Pulling up the zonal railways for failing to follow procedure, the board has said that there are many bridges where speed restrictions have been imposed on condition basis even when they have not been categorised under ORN-1 or ORN-2 categories.

A 2015 CAG report had found that delays in sanctioning of bridgeworks and completion of sanctioned bridgeworks resulted in operation of train services with speed restriction resulting in extra operational costs.


----------



## noksss

Hope the bank starts lending and the much needed private investment picks up 

https://timesofindia.indiatimes.com...crore-into-psu-banks/articleshow/61202181.cms


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Commerce & Industry
24-October, 2017 19:20 IST
*Minister for Commerce and Industry reviews Government’s initiatives on IPR *

The Minister for Commerce and Industry, Shri Suresh Prabhu took a review of the Intellectual Property Rights (IPR) related initiatives taken by the Department of Industrial Policy and Promotion (DIPP), Ministry of Commerce and Industry, for strengthening the IPR regime in the country.

The Government of India has been working relentlessly to streamline IP processes and modernization of IP offices through steps such as comprehensive e-filing facilities made available for patents and trademarks, auto-allotment of patent applications to ensure uniformity and utilization of the specialized expertise of all examiners and controllers and by auto generation of trademark certificates. Examination of Patent applications has increased over three times in the last six months compared to the same period last year. 

To reduce the pendency, 458 Patent and 59 Trademark examiners have been appointed in addition to the existing manpower. Pendency in Patent examination is targeted to be brought down from the present 7 years to 18 months by 2019. The pendency of Trademark applications at the examination stage has been reduced drastically – the time taken for examination has been brought down from 13 months to less than one month.

Innovation is widely recognized as a central driver of economic growth and development. In this context, DIPP has also signed an institutional agreement with the Punjab State Council of Science and Technology to establish India’s first Technology and Innovation Support Center (TISC) at Patent Information Centre, Punjab, under the World Intellectual Property Organization’s (WIPO) TISC program. Another TISC is being established at Anna University, Chennai. 

Talking about the importance of IPR and innovation the Commerce and Industry Minister said, “India is now at the forefront of innovation and developing new ideas. In such scenario, protection of IPRs becomes extremely important.” On this occasion, Secretary DIPP Shri Ramesh Abhishek provided the details of how recent initiatives by the Government of India are transforming the IP landscape in India. 

The Government has been spreading awareness about IPRs in schools and efforts are on to include IPRs in school curriculum. The awareness drive is also being carried forward in universities and industries as well. 

The Government has been engaging with people on social media platforms as well. The #LetsTalkIP campaign has gained momentum and this initiative aims to bring about a radical change with respect to awareness on Geographical Indications (GIs) and India’s rich cultural heritage. A logo design and slogan contest for GIs of India has also been launched on the MyGov.in website. 

On this occasion, the Minister also launched the official website of the Cell for IPR Promotion and Management (CIPAM), which is a professional body created under the aegis of DIPP to ensure focused action on issues related to IPRs and smooth implementation of the objectives of the National IPR Policy adopted in May 2016. The website can be accessed at www.cipam.gov.in. It will provide regular updates on the latest IP trends – statistics on applications filed, examined, grants and disposal for various IPRs. It would provide information on the various initiatives being taken by the Government to strengthen the IPR regime in the country.

Ministry of Commerce & Industry
24-October, 2017 15:36 IST
*Commerce and Industry Minister Shri Suresh Prabhu launches CIPAM’s Website *

The Minister for Commerce and Industry, Shri Suresh Prabhu launched the official website for the Cell for IPR Promotion and Management (CIPAM) of the Department of Industrial Policy and Promotion (DIPP) here today. CIPAM has been set up under the aegis of DIPP with a mandate to effectively implement the National Intellectual Property Rights (IPR) Policy. Secretary DIPP, Shri Ramesh Abhishek was also present.


The website is interactive providing regular updates on all upcoming events including awareness and sensitization programs being conducted, as also information on all Intellectual Property Rights. It would make available resource material on IPRs specially curated for various levels: schools, universities, industry and enforcement agencies.


One can read the latest news and updates, specially curated feed on all latest happenings in the world of IP, insightful and educational blogs by CIPAM and IP experts.


The website provides regular updates on the latest IP trends – statistics on applications filed, examined, grants and disposal for various IPRs. It would provide information on the various initiatives being taken by the Government to strengthen the IPR regime in the country.


You may visit www.cipam.gov.in or follow CIPAM on Twitter at @CIPAM_India for updates.




*****

Ministry of Finance
24-October, 2017 18:25 IST
*Strong Macro-Economic Fundamentals And Reforms for Sustained Growth *

*Following are the highlights of the presentation made by ministry of finance secretaries at the press conference held today*



*I. India a haven of Macroeconomic Stability *



*Strong economic growth*



· India grew at a very strong pace of 7.5% p.a. in the three years of 2014-17 with growth exceeding 8% in 2015-16. There was a temporary slippage in growth in the last two quarters thanks to transitional effect of Demonetisation and GST. That effect is now over, with all indicators – IIP, Core Sector, Index, automobile, consumer spending etc. pointing out a strong growth pick up, there is expectation of very good growth from second quarter of current year itself.

· The current global economic outlook is marked by relatively stronger activity in both advanced economies and emerging market & developing economies. Global economic activity is on the course of gradual improvement and the world GDP is projected to grow at the rate of 3.6 per cent and 3.7 per cent in 2017 and 2018 respectively, after remaining subdued in 2016, when it was 3.2 per cent. Significant improvement in investment, trade, and industrial production, coupled with strengthening business and consumer confidence, are supporting the recovery. This would also help in growth of exports which is reflected in strong export growth of 25.6% in September 2017 with April-September growth averaging nearly 12%.



*Inflation has been brought under control*


· The decisive steps taken by the Government along with decline in crude prices from its high levels in 2013-14 and benign global prices of tradables helped the economy to get out from inflationary spiral to relatively stable prices. Inflation declined from nearly double digits in 2012-13 and 2013-14 to an average of less than 5 per cent since then. Between July 2016 and July 2017, the inflation rate was close to 2 per cent. Inflation based on CPI is currently within the target of 4 per cent and is expected to be close to 3.5 per cent for the financial year 2017-18. Inflation is currently well within the target of 4 per cent. However, the RBI has projecting it to increase to 4.2-4.6 per cent in the second half of the current financial year, a little higher than 4 per cent target, but within the range of 4+/-2 per cent. 

· Headline inflation based on Consumer Price Index (Combined) averaged 4.9 per cent in 2015-16 as compared to 5.9 per cent in 2014-15. CPI inflation for 2016-17 averaged 4.5 per cent. The year-on-year inflation in April-September 2017 was 2.6 per cent as compared to 5.4 per cent in the corresponding period of the previous year. 






*External sector indicators have improved significantly despite global sluggishness*



· Along with lower inflation, lower level of current account deficit has brought about much of macro-economic stability in the last 3-4 years. Current account deficit was at dangerously high level of over 4 per cent in 2011-12 and 2012-13, leading to a significant instability in the exchange rate of the rupee. With significant improvement in the current account balance as reflected by lower levels of current account deficit, the volatility in the exchange rate also declined considerably.






World trade volume (goods and services) growth continued to decelerate in 2016 to 2.2 per cent from 2.8 per cent in 2015 (IMF’s WEO, October 2017). It is projected to pick up with growth of 4.2 per cent in 2017 and 4.0 per cent in 2018.

*India’s Merchandise trade*


· Exports declined in 2015-16 primarily on account of the sluggish global demand and imports declined due to steep decline in international crude oil prices as well as the decline in the prices of other commodities. During 2016-17, exports grew by 5.2 per cent while imports increased by 0.9 per cent, helping in narrowing the trade deficit. Merchandise exports and imports grew by 11.5 per cent and 25.1 per cent respectively in dollar terms during April-September 2017, resulting in widening of trade deficit from US$ 43.4 billion in April-September 2016 to US$ 73.1 billion in April-September 2017.

· The current account deficit (CAD) for 2015-16 was 1.1 per cent of GDP as compared to 1.3 per cent of GDP in 2014-15. The CAD further narrowed to 0.7 per cent of GDP in 2016-17 on the back of the contraction in the trade deficit that narrowed to US$ 112.4 billion in 2016-17 from US$ 130.1 billion in 2015-16. However, current account deficit widened to US$ 14.3 billion (2.4 per cent of GDP) during Q1 2017-18 from US$ 0.4 billion (0.1 per cent of GDP) during Q1 2016-17, mainly on account of higher trade deficit in this period.



*Robust foreign direct investment *


The gross FDI flows to India in 2016-17 amounted to US$ 60.2 billion, as compared to US$ 55.6 billion in 2015-16 and US$ 45.1 billion in 2014-15, indicating the improved global confidence on the Indian economy. During April-August 2017, the gross FDI inflow in the economy was US$ 30.4 billion, higher as compared to the inflow of US$ 23.3 billion in the corresponding period of the previous year.



*Foreign exchange reserves*


Foreign exchange reserves stood at US$ 370 billion at the end of March 2017 as compared to 360.2 billion as at end March, 2016. As on 13th October 2017 the foreign exchange reserves exceeded US$ 400 billion. With increase in reserves in the last couple of years, most reserve-based external sector vulnerability indicators have improved.






*Steady improvement in fiscal situation and fiscal consolidation is on track*



There has been a steady consolidation of fiscal deficit in the last few years. Fiscal deficit of the central government had reached alarmingly high level of close to 6 per cent 2011-12 and averaged over 5 per cent between 2011-12 and 2013-14. The government is committed to fiscal consolidation path and has shown a steely resolve to reduce the fiscal deficit to 3.5 per cent of GDP in 2016-17 and further to 3.2 per cent as per the Budget estimates in 2017-18.






Fiscal deficit of the Government of India as a ratio of GDP was 3.9 per cent in 2015-16 and 3.5 per cent for 2016-17 [Revised Estimate] and is budgeted to be 3.2 per cent in 2017-18. Focus on expenditure rationalization with plugging loopholes in public expenditure and innovative revenue raising efforts have helped to achieve this.


From the angle of internal and external public debt stock, India does not face serious fiscal solvency related issues. Government of India’s total outstanding liabilities-to-GDP ratio is budgeted to decline from 46.7 per cent by year-end 2016-17(RE) to 44.7 per cent by year-end 2017-18.


Tax revenue (net to Centre) is increased by 16.8 per cent in 2016-17 (Provisional Actual) and it is budgeted to grow by 11.3 per cent in 2017-18.

Fiscal deficit during April-August is 96 per cent of the full-year budgeted fiscal deficit on account of front loading of expenditure, but we are reasonably confident that full year budgeted ratio of fiscal deficit of 3.2 per cent of GDP will not be breached.


*II. Transformational Reforms*



*Landmark Reform in the form of GST *



Subsuming a large number of Central and state indirect taxes, the GST has been a landmark reform that has been implemented with effect from 1st July 2017. The launch of the GST represents an historic economic and political achievement, unprecedented in Indian tax and economic reforms, which has rekindled optimism on structural reforms. This has resulted in unified tax across the country and has helped in removing transport restrictions on the movement of goods resulting in their faster movement and help in creating common market, reduction in corruption and leakage and further help in Make in India programme. It is expected to provide boost to revenues, investment, and medium-term economic growth. Despite the teething troubles that the government and the GST Council are addressing, initial results in the form of revenue raised seem encouraging.






*Insolvency and Bankruptcy Code*


Another game changing reform has been The Insolvency and Bankruptcy Code, 2016 (Code) that was enacted on May 28, 2016, with an aim to consolidate the laws relating to insolvency of companies and limited liability entities (including limited liability partnerships and other entities with limited liability), unlimited liability partnerships and individuals, presently contained in a number of legislations, into a single legislation. The Code provides a comprehensive, modern and robust insolvency and bankruptcy regime, at par with global standards and even better in some aspects.






The Government moved at a quick pace to implement the Code. About 2050 applications have been filed before NCLT so far, of which, 112 applications have been admitted and another 146 have been rejected or withdrawn. The default underlying admitted applications range from a few lakh of rupees to a few thousands of crores. The announcement of 12 large defaulters by the RBI will expand this sharply.



*Crusade against Black Money including demonetization*



The initiatives like: (a) Special Investigation Team on Black Money, constituted in May, 2014 for monitoring investigations and reviewing the framework for curbing black money; (b) Black Money (Undisclosed Foreign Income and Assets) and Imposition of Tax Act, 2015, enacted w.e.f. 1st July 2015; (c) the Income Declaration Scheme, 2016; and (d) enactment of the comprehensive Benami Transactions (Prohibition) Amendment Act, 2016, w.e.f. 1st November, 2016 had made varying degrees of success in the fight against black money generation and holding. The follow-up to these measures in terms of demonetization of the high denomination notes w.e.f. the expiry of 8th November, 2016 effected a body blow on black money.



*Housing Development *



Government has announced various measures in the Budget 2017-18 to promote growth of the economy which, _inter alia_, include push to infrastructure development by giving infrastructure status to affordable housing, higher allocation to highway construction, focus on coastal connectivity. The other growth promotion measures include: lower income tax for companies with annual turnover up to Rs 50 crore; allowing carry-forward of MAT credit up to a period of 15 years instead of 10 years at present; further measures to improve the ease of doing business; and, major push to digital economy. The Budget also targeted to provide higher agricultural credit and to increase employment significantly.



*Institutional reforms*


Institutional reforms including expenditure rationalization and progressive elimination of leakages in public delivery through stress on targeting and direct benefit transfer; instituting a profoundly impactful financial inclusion programme; measures to improve policy transparency in governance and decision-making; Ujwal DISCOM Assurance Yojana (UDAY) programme for DISCOMs; liberalization of FDI norms in various sectors; and approval of National Intellectual Property Rights Policy for laying down the future roadmap for intellectual property in India.



*Improved ease of doing business*


The complementarities built around the flagship Make-in-India programme, including comprehensive measures for improving the ease of doing business, encouragement to budding entrepreneurial talent under the Start-up India and Stand-up India Initiatives and advertisement and global campaign, have evidently improved India’s global ranking as a business destination. India has launched eBiz platform for creating a business and investor friendly ecosystem by making all business and investment related clearances and compliances available on a 24x7 single portal, with an integrated payment gateway.



*Radical changes in FDI policy regime; most sectors on automatic route for FDI*



The Government radically liberalized the FDI regime on 20thJune 2016, with the objective of providing major impetus to employment and job creation. This is the second major reform after the major changes announced in November 2015. Now most of the sectors would be under automatic approval route, except a small negative list. Changes introduced in the policy include increase in sectoral caps, bringing more activities under automatic route and easing of conditionalities for foreign investment. With these changes, India is now one of the most open economies in the world for FDI.



*Ambitious Disinvenstment Programme*


Progressively higher revenues have been raised from disinvestment in public sector undertakings in the last three years and the government has a very ambitious target of raising much higher revenues in the current financial year.







*Reaching Welfare Programme for poorest families in North-East Corners*


In order to help the poorest of the poor, and to improve their living conditions, particularly that of women, the government has provided over 3 crore LPG connections between May 2016 and June 2017 which will replace the dirtier traditional fuels that are health hazard. Similarly in order to secure poor people from shocks of man-made and natural disasters, total enrolment under Pradhan Mantri Jeewan Jyoti Bima Yojana and Pradhan Mantri Swasthya Bima Yojana was14 crore persons by September 2017.






*III. Infrastructure Push*


Government has consistently increased Public Expenditure on Infrastructure in order to boost employment and provide renewed impetus to economic growth. Government of India’s total expenditure this year has crossed Rs 11.47 lakhs crores (upto Sept ‘17), out of the budgeted expenditure Rs 21.46 lakhs cr. (an increase of Rs. 1.2 lakhs cr. over last year).


Special thrust of this drive is on key development sectors including Rural Roads, Housing, Railways, Power, Highways and Digital Infrastructure. The Capex target of Government of India for 2017-18 is Rs. 3.09 lakhs crores, which is 31.28% higher than last year, out of which Rs. 1.46 lakhs crores has been spent on capital works till September 2017. In addition, Government of India had fixed a Capital expenditure target for CPSEs for 2017-18 at Rs 3.85 lakhs crores, out which capex spending of Rs 1.37 lakhs crores has been achieved by CPSEs till Sept’17.



*Railways *



· A target of Rs.1,31,000 crore has been made for Capital Expenditure for the Railways. _Against the target, an expenditure of Rs.50,762 crore has been achieved. _The main thrust is on upgrading the infrastructure to improve safety, laying of new lines and providing passenger amenities.

· The following are the key among the capital works completed : New Lines (Construction) (Rs.4531.93 cr), Gauge Conversion (Rs.1842.24 cr), EBR-Partnerships (Rs.11504.29 cr), Track Doubling (Rs.4069.60 cr), Traffic Facilities (Rs.517.05 cr), Rolling Stock (Rs.8214.11 cr), Leased Assets-Principal Component (Rs.7781.97 cr), Road Over/Under Bridges (Rs.1068.09 cr), Track Renewals (Rs.2837.72 cr), Electrification Projects (Rs.1119.17 cr), Passenger Amenities (Rs.539.73 cr), Investment in JV/SPVs (Rs.1263.52 cr), Metropolitan Transport Projects (Rs.446.16 cr), etc.


*Saubhagya (Pradhan Mantri Sahaj Bijli Har Ghar Yojana) *


· Under this program, Universal Electrification is being taken up to provide last mile connectivity and electricity connections to all remaining un-electrified households in the country by Mar ’19. This is an addition to the ongoing Scheme of Rural Electrification (Deen Dayal Upadhay Gram Jyoti Yojana).

· Outlay proposed is Rs.16,320 crores, involving GoI support of Rs.12319.50 crores



*Rural roads – PM Gram Sadak Yojana (PMGSY)*


· In order to complete Phase-I and II of PMGSY, Government of India, along with States, proposes to spend Rs. 88,185 crores over 3 years starting 2017-18. This will result in construction of 1,09,302 km of rural roads covering 36,434 habitations.

· In addition, roads worth Rs 11,725 crores, involving 5411 km of upgradation of existing roads and construction of new roads in 44 LWE districts, will be completed by 2019-20.



*PM Awas Yojana (PMAY) – Urban & Gramin*


· Universal Affordable Housing for All is being implemented and accelerated to give a big boost to the construction sector. Under PMAY (Urban), 1.2 crore units will be built with an outlay of 1,85,069 crores over next 3 years. Under PMAY (Gramin), 1.02 crore units will be built (51 lakhs units this year) with an outlay of Rs. 126,795 crores by Centre and States by March ’19.



*Bharatmala Pariyojana*



· Taking forward it’s commitment to providing more efficient transportation, Government has debottlenecked the Roads sector and significantly stepped up the Highway development and road building program. In order to further optimise the efficiency of movement of goods and people across the country, Government is launching a new Umbrella program. This Road Building Program, for 83,677 km of roads involving capex of Rs.6.92 lakhs crores over next 5 years.

· Out of this, Bharatmala Pariyojana to be implemented with an outlay of Rs.5,35,000 crores will generate 14.2 crores mandays of jobs.

· The following categories of roads (34,800 km) have been proposed under BMP

• Economic Corridors (9000 km)

• Inter Corridor and Feeder Route (6000 km)

• National Corridors Efficiency Improvement (5000 km)

• Border Roads and International Connectivity (2000 km)

• Coastal Roads and Port Connectivity (2000 km)

• Green field Expressways (800 km)

• Balance NHDP works (10,000 km)

· Bharatmala works have been proposed for completion in 5 years by 2021-22 through NHAI, NHIDCL, MoRTH and State PWDs.

· Substantial delegation of powers has been provided to NHAI, NHIDCL and Ministry of Road Transport & Highways to enable speedy implementation.

· _Funding for BMP_: Rs.2.09 lakhs crores will be raised as debt from the market, Rs.1.06 lakhs crores of private investments would be mobilized through PPP and Rs. 2.19 Lakhs crores is to be provided out of accruals to the Central Road Fund (CRF), ToT Monetisation proceeds and Toll collections of NHAI.

· In addition to 34,800 km under Bharatmala, balance works of 48,877 km of works under other current schemes will be implemented in parallel by NHAI/MoRTH with an outlay of Rs.1.57 lakhs crores. This will be financed by providing Rs. 0.97 lakhs crores from CRF and Rs. 0.59 lakhs crores as Gross Budgetary support.

· _ToT Monetisation_: For the first time ever, monetisation of 82 operating highways under a low risk Toll – Operate- Maintain-Transfer (ToT) Model has been initiated with a private investment potential of Rs 34,000 cr. The 1st bundle of 9 NH stretches of 680.64 Km has been put out to tender by NHAI with potential monetization value of Rs. 6258 cr.


Given the strong macroeconomic fundamentals of the economy and the continued public spending at substantially enhanced levels in comparison to previous years, Government has taken several steps to improve the investment climate in the country. The comprehensive economic reforms undertaken by the government have resulted in unprecedented levels of foreign direct investment in the last 3 years. However, the domestic investment of the private sector continued to be affected by the growing contamination of loans advanced in the past, which have now become unsustainable. Besides affecting the general investment climate these non-performing loans have also necessitated an unprecedented levels of provisioning, particularly in the public sector Banks. This in turn has affected their lending capabilities that has particularly affected the Medium and the Small scale sector. It may be seen that while many corporates have accessed the bond market in the recent past, it is the MSMEs that have been deprived of capital due to the inability of the Banks that are weighed down by the excessive burden of very demanding provisioning norms. This called for effective steps for creating a conducive environment in which PSBs could provide loans to the private sector, especially the Medium & Small Scale industries.


*IV. Recapitalization of public sector banks*





· *Government Commits to Unprecedented Strengthening of Public Sector Banks *

· *Rs. 2,11,000 Crore Front-loaded Bank Recapitalisation to Clean Up Legacy of NPAs *

· *Credit Growth to Take-off through Recapitalised Banks *

· *Banks to Give Big Push to MSMEs for Jobs and Growth*



*Government has decided to take a massive step to capitalise PSBs* in a front-loaded manner, with a view to support credit growth and job creation. This entails mobilization of capital, with maximum allocation in the current year, to the tune of about Rs. 2,11,000 crore over the next two years, through budgetary provisions of Rs. 18,139 crore, recapitalisation bonds to the tune of Rs. 1,35,000 crore, and the balance through raising of capital by banks from the market while diluting government equity (estimated potential Rs. 58,000 crore).



*Government actions are not limited to addressing capitalisation* of PSBs. Definite steps will be taken alongside capitalisation to enable them to play a major role in the financial system. PSBs having 70% market share in the banking space will be geared for greater growth and to contribute through enhanced credit off-take. The stage has been set with a ‘MUDRA Protsahan’ campaign across the country.



*There will be a strong push on enabling growth of MSMEs* through enhanced access to financing and markets, and a drive to finance MSMEs in 50 clusters. While Ministries concerned will spearhead and provide momentum, banks will undertake speedy processing of loan applications in a hassle-free manner. Fintech companies will be roped in to cut down the appraisal process and generate quality loan applications. MSMEs will be handheld by extending support through:


ü Compulsory TReDS (Trade Receivables electronic Discount System) registration by major PSUs within next 90 days, for shortening the cash cycle

ü Sector-specific Mudra financial products, such as Mudra Leather, Mudra Textiles, etc.

ü 100 bank-approved MSME project templates for speedier credit

ü Revamped _udyamimitra.in_ portal, so that banks compete for financing MSME projects

ü Drive for registering MSMEs on the GeM (Government electronic Marketplace) portal and e-commerce platforms


*It may be recalled that aggressive loaning* to sectors with excess capacity and poor due diligence created large stressed assets, which grew to 11.9% by March 2014.


*Asset Quality Review (AQR) carried out *in 2015 for clean and fully provisioned bank balance-sheets revealed high incidence of NPAs. Expected losses on stressed loans, not provided for earlier under flexibility given to restructured loans, were reclassified as NPAs and provided for. PSBs initiated cleaning up by recognising NPAs and provided for expected losses.







*Gross NPAs in PSBs rose rapidly from 2015,* from 5.43% (Rs. 2,78,466 crore) in March 2015 to 13.69% (Rs. 7,33,137 crore) as of June 2017. Provisioning for expected losses grew substantially. From 2014-15 to 2017-18 Q1, Rs. 3,79,080 crore provisioning was made, whereas during the preceding ten years total provisioning was Rs. 1,96,937 crore only. This was the right approach to dealing with expected losses on account of stressed loans.

*Indradhanush Plan for recapitalising and revamping PSBs* was announced by the Government on 14.8.2015. Government envisaged capital need of Rs. 1,80,000 crore till 2018-19. Accordingly, Government made provision of Rs. 70,000 crore and projected market-raising of capital by banks to the tune of Rs. 1,10,000 crore. So far, Government has infused capital of Rs. 51,858 crore in PSBs. PSBs, under stress due to AQR and NPA recognition, have so far been able to raise Rs. 21,261 crore from the market. The launch of Indradhanush before the sharing of AQR findings by RBI with PSBs in December 2015 enabled PSBs to successfully remain Basel III compliant despite high NPA and consequential provisioning requirement identified through AQR. The present decision further builds upon Indradhanush.



*Government also undertook several legislative changes* to facilitate recovery and resolution of stressed assets. The Insolvency and Bankruptcy Code, 2016 was enacted as a unified framework for resolving insolvency and bankruptcy matters. The Securitization and Reconstruction of Financial Assets and Enforcement of Security Interest Act, 2002 (SARFAESI Act) and the Recovery of Debts Due to Banks and Financial Institutions Act, 1993 (which governs Debt Recovery Tribunals) were amended in 2016 to facilitate faster recovery. Further, the Banking Regulation Act, 1949 was amended this year to enable Government to authorize RBI to direct banks to initiate the insolvency resolution process under the Insolvency and Bankruptcy Code.


These bold steps taken over the last three years not only addressed legacy issues but gave a strong impetus to reforms aimed at rebuilding the strength of PSBs. The process of building stronger, bigger banks has begun with the consolidation of State Bank of India and the announced recapitalisation will give it greater impetus. A differentiated approach will be followed for this, based on the strengths of each PSB.


The unprecedented recapitalisation and the initiatives announced today are expected to have a noticeable impact in the near-term, contributing to accelerated economic activity, employment and growth of the economy.



*V. stronger economic growth AHEAD*


The real growth of the economy as measured by the GDP growth showed a steady improvement when it averaged 7.5 per cent between 2014-15 and 2016-17 vis-à-vis 5.9 per cent in the previous two years. Although there has been some reduction in the growth in the last few quarters, one expects it to be a temporary blip and going by the available indicators the downslide seems to have bottomed out and can expect the GDP growth to start rising again.


As per the 4thAdvance Estimates of production of food-grains released by Department of Agriculture, Cooperation and Farmers Welfare for 2016-17, the production of total food-grains is expected to be 275.7 million tonnes, 9.6 per cent higher as compared to last year’s total food-grains production of 251.6 million tonnes. As per the 1st Advance Estimates for 2017-18, the foodgrains output for Kharif season is likely to be 134.67 million tonnes as against 138.52 million tonnes as per the 4thAdvance Estimates of 2016-17.


Despite subdued global economic condition and resulting lower levels of demand for India’s exports demand, the Index of Industrial Production (IIP) grew by 4.6 per cent during 2016-17 as compared to a growth of 3.3 per cent in 2015-16 (as per the revised IIP series. During April-August 2017 the general IIP growth was 2.2 per cent as compared to a growth of 5.9 per cent in the same period of previous year. During August 2017, the IIP registered a growth of 4.3 per cent, significantly higher than the growth of (-) 0.2 per cent in June and 0.9 per cent in July 2017. The sales of passenger vehicles registered a growth of 11.3 per cent for September 2017 and 9.2 per cent for April-September. Similarly, the sales of commercial vehicles increased by 25.3 per cent in September 2017 and 6 per cent for April-September 2017.






As per IMF’s assessment in October 2017, India’s growth is expected to be at 6.7 per cent in 2017 and 7.4 per cent in 2018. IMF has also projected that India’s growth would increase to 8.2 per cent by 2022. China’s growth in 2016 was 6.7 per cent and is expected to be at 6.8 per cent and 6.5 per cent in 2017 and 2018 respectively. We expect strong growth rebound in the quarters and years ahead – may be better than even IMF’s projections.

************

Ministry of Power
24-October, 2017 17:45 IST
*Ministries of Power & Textiles join hands under new initiative SAATHI (Sustainable and Accelerated Adoption of efficient Textile technologies to Help small Industries) *

EESL to provide energy efficient Powerlooms equipment to small and medium units at no upfront cost 

Ministries of Power and Textiles have joined hands under a new initiative *SAATHI* *(Sustainable and Accelerated Adoption of efficient Textile technologies to Help small Industries).* Under this initiative, Energy Efficiency Services Limited (EESL), a public sector entity under the administrative control of Ministry of Power, would procure energy efficient Powerlooms, motors and Rapier kits in bulk and provide them to the small and medium Powerloom units at no upfront cost. 

The SAATHI initiative of the Government will be jointly implemented by EESL and the office of the Textile Commissioner on a pan-India basis. To kick start the implementation, cluster wise demonstration projects and workshops will be organized in key clusters such as Erode, Surat, Ichalkaranji, etc.

The use of these efficient equipment would result in energy savings and cost savings to the unit owner and he would repay in installments to EESL over a 4 to 5 year period. This is the aggregation, bulk procurement and financing model that EESL has successfully deployed in several sectors like LED bulbs, Smart Meters and Electric Vehicles. The unit owner neither has to allocate any upfront capital cost to procure these equipment nor does it have to allocate additional expenditure for repayment as the repayments to EESL are made from the savings that accrue as a result of higher efficiency equipments and cost savings. The aggregation of demand and bulk procurement will also lead to reduction in capital cost, benefits of which will be passed on to the Powerloom units so that their repayment amount and period would reduce.

The Powerloom sector in India is predominantly an unorganized sector and has a large number of micro and small units which produce 57 percent of the total cloth in the country. There are 24.86 lakhs Powerloom units in this country, most of whom use obsolete technology. With a view to upgrading the technology, the Government of India has been implementing the INSITU upgradation of plain Powerlooms as part of Power Tex India under which plain Powerlooms are attached with process control equipment leading to higher productivity, better quality and more than 50 percent additional value realisation. So far 1.70 lakhs plain Powerlooms have been upgraded under the scheme, with a total Government of India subsidy of Rs. 186 crores. 

RM/VM

Ministry of Power
24-October, 2017 17:45 IST
*Ministries of Power & Textiles join hands under new initiative SAATHI (Sustainable and Accelerated Adoption of efficient Textile technologies to Help small Industries) *

EESL to provide energy efficient Powerlooms equipment to small and medium units at no upfront cost 

Ministries of Power and Textiles have joined hands under a new initiative *SAATHI* *(Sustainable and Accelerated Adoption of efficient Textile technologies to Help small Industries).* Under this initiative, Energy Efficiency Services Limited (EESL), a public sector entity under the administrative control of Ministry of Power, would procure energy efficient Powerlooms, motors and Rapier kits in bulk and provide them to the small and medium Powerloom units at no upfront cost. 

The SAATHI initiative of the Government will be jointly implemented by EESL and the office of the Textile Commissioner on a pan-India basis. To kick start the implementation, cluster wise demonstration projects and workshops will be organized in key clusters such as Erode, Surat, Ichalkaranji, etc.

The use of these efficient equipment would result in energy savings and cost savings to the unit owner and he would repay in installments to EESL over a 4 to 5 year period. This is the aggregation, bulk procurement and financing model that EESL has successfully deployed in several sectors like LED bulbs, Smart Meters and Electric Vehicles. The unit owner neither has to allocate any upfront capital cost to procure these equipment nor does it have to allocate additional expenditure for repayment as the repayments to EESL are made from the savings that accrue as a result of higher efficiency equipments and cost savings. The aggregation of demand and bulk procurement will also lead to reduction in capital cost, benefits of which will be passed on to the Powerloom units so that their repayment amount and period would reduce.

The Powerloom sector in India is predominantly an unorganized sector and has a large number of micro and small units which produce 57 percent of the total cloth in the country. There are 24.86 lakhs Powerloom units in this country, most of whom use obsolete technology. With a view to upgrading the technology, the Government of India has been implementing the INSITU upgradation of plain Powerlooms as part of Power Tex India under which plain Powerlooms are attached with process control equipment leading to higher productivity, better quality and more than 50 percent additional value realisation. So far 1.70 lakhs plain Powerlooms have been upgraded under the scheme, with a total Government of India subsidy of Rs. 186 crores. 

RM/VM

**************

Ministry of Textiles
24-October, 2017 17:45 IST
*Ministries of Power & Textiles join hands under new initiative SAATHI (Sustainable and Accelerated Adoption of efficient Textile technologies to Help small Industries) *

EESL to provide energy efficient Powerlooms equipment to small and medium units at no upfront cost 

Ministries of Power and Textiles have joined hands under a new initiative *SAATHI* *(Sustainable and Accelerated Adoption of efficient Textile technologies to Help small Industries).* Under this initiative, Energy Efficiency Services Limited (EESL), a public sector entity under the administrative control of Ministry of Power, would procure energy efficient Powerlooms, motors and Rapier kits in bulk and provide them to the small and medium Powerloom units at no upfront cost. 

The SAATHI initiative of the Government will be jointly implemented by EESL and the office of the Textile Commissioner on a pan-India basis. To kick start the implementation, cluster wise demonstration projects and workshops will be organized in key clusters such as Erode, Surat, Ichalkaranji, etc.

The use of these efficient equipment would result in energy savings and cost savings to the unit owner and he would repay in installments to EESL over a 4 to 5 year period. This is the aggregation, bulk procurement and financing model that EESL has successfully deployed in several sectors like LED bulbs, Smart Meters and Electric Vehicles. The unit owner neither has to allocate any upfront capital cost to procure these equipment nor does it have to allocate additional expenditure for repayment as the repayments to EESL are made from the savings that accrue as a result of higher efficiency equipments and cost savings. The aggregation of demand and bulk procurement will also lead to reduction in capital cost, benefits of which will be passed on to the Powerloom units so that their repayment amount and period would reduce.

The Powerloom sector in India is predominantly an unorganized sector and has a large number of micro and small units which produce 57 percent of the total cloth in the country. There are 24.86 lakhs Powerloom units in this country, most of whom use obsolete technology. With a view to upgrading the technology, the Government of India has been implementing the INSITU upgradation of plain Powerlooms as part of Power Tex India under which plain Powerlooms are attached with process control equipment leading to higher productivity, better quality and more than 50 percent additional value realisation. So far 1.70 lakhs plain Powerlooms have been upgraded under the scheme, with a total Government of India subsidy of Rs. 186 crores. 

RM/VM


----------



## Chhatrapati

*Bitumen imports jump as highway expansion drive picks up pace*
India’s bitumen imports have risen 823% since 2010-11 to 905,000 tonnes, road construction pace quickened to 22 km per day in FY17 from 17.2 per day in FY16
Jyotika SoodGireesh Chandra Prasad


*New Delhi:* India’s roads and highways expansion drive has led to a sharp annual growth in import of bitumen, a refinery by-product used in laying the surface of roads and highways, opening up a growing market for shipments from Iran, the UAE, Malaysia, Singapore and Greece. Indian refiners, in the meantime, are focusing on capturing the global market for high-end finished petroleum products.

While India’s refining capacity rose by 21% since 2010-11 to 234 million in 2017-18, bitumen imports rose by a phenomenal 823% during the period to 905,000 tonnes as demand outpaced production and refineries opted for maximising output of other high-revenue-yielding finished petroleum products such as petrol, diesel and jet fuel with an eye on export markets, data from oil ministry’s arm Petroleum Planning and Analysis Cell showed.

Imports from Malaysia and Singapore rose sharply in the April-February period of 2016-17 from a year ago in rupee terms, showed data from the commerce ministry.

The pace of road construction has picked up in the last few years. During 2012-14, highway construction was around 9km a day, which rose to 17.2km a day in 2015-16 and to approximately 22km a day in 2016-17.

A record 47,350km of roads were constructed during 2016-17, the highest-ever in the last seven years, under the Pradhan Mantri Gramin Sadak Yojana (PMGSY). This contrasts with 25,316km of roads built in 2013-14, 36,337km in 2014-15 and 36,449km in 2015-16.



Experts said the trend of rising import of bitumen will get more pronounced in the coming years as the country makes more rural roads to improve connectivity.

Binaifer F. Jehani, director, industry and customised research, CRISIL Research, said the demand for bitumen is expected to grow at a compounded annual growth rate (CAGR) of 5.6% to 8 million tonnes in 2020-21 due to a 6-7% CAGR in lane kilometres, largely driven by the expansion in rural roads . “Imports are also expected to increase due to strong growth in bitumen demand but major part of it will continue to be supplied by domestic refineries,” said Jehani.

An official from the National Highways Authority of India (NHAI) said, on the condition of anonymity, that import dependence will expose states, which rely on bitumen for laying roads, to price and currency volatility, while the Central government is making a transition from bitumen to cement and concrete for laying national highways. “Most of the road estimates being prepared for NHAI are now based on cement and concrete, which costs roughly around 10-20% more,” said the official.

Refineries in the country, in the meantime, are eying the higher end of value-added refinery products with the hope of becoming major regional suppliers. “Bitumen is said to be at the bottom of the barrel, which implies its position among the set of refinery products. It, therefore, makes sense for refineries to maximise production of higher end items such as petrol and diesel, that could fetch them better margins. Production of bitumen also depends on the kind of crude used,” said R.S. Butola, former chairman of Indian Oil Corp., the largest refiner in the country. That approach has resulted in Indian companies exporting 15.4 million tonnes of petrol and 27 million tonnes of diesel in 2016-17, showing a growth of 14% and 34%, respectively, from 2010-11 levels.





http://www.livemint.com/Politics/DN...nsion-opens-up-market-for-global-bitumen.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

The Prime Minister, Shri Narendra Modi being received by the Union Minister for Consumer Affairs, Food and Public Distribution, Shri Ram Vilas Paswan, on his arrival, at the inauguration of the International Conference on Consumer Protection for East, South & South-East Asian Countries, at Vigyan Bhawan, in New Delhi on October 26, 2017. The Minister of State for Consumer Affairs, Food & Public Distribution and Commerce & Industry, Shri C.R. Chaudhary and the Secretary, (Consumer Affairs), Shri A.K. Srivastava are also seen.





The Minister of State (I/C) for Power and New and Renewable Energy, Shri Raj Kumar Singh lighting the lamp to inaugurate the India-Investors’ Destination Session, at the Global Investors’ India Forum-2017, in New Delhi on October 26, 2017.




The Minister of State (I/C) for Power and New and Renewable Energy, Shri Raj Kumar Singh releasing the publication at the inaugural Session of the India-Investors’ Destination, at the Global Investors’ India Forum-2017, in New Delhi on October 26, 2017.




The Minister of State (I/C) for Power and New and Renewable Energy, Shri Raj Kumar Singh releasing the publication at the inaugural Session of the India-Investors’ Destination, at the Global Investors’ India Forum-2017, in New Delhi on October 26, 2017.





The Minister of State (I/C) for Power and New and Renewable Energy, Shri Raj Kumar Singh addressing at the inaugural Session of the India-Investors’ Destination, at the Global Investors’ India Forum-2017, in New Delhi on October 26, 2017.




The Prime Minister, Shri Narendra Modi at the inauguration of the International Conference on Consumer Protection for East, South & South-East Asian Countries, at Vigyan Bhawan, in New Delhi on October 26, 2017. The Union Minister for Consumer Affairs, Food and Public Distribution, Shri Ram Vilas Paswan and the Minister of State for Consumer Affairs, Food & Public Distribution and Commerce & Industry, Shri C.R. Chaudhary are also seen.





The Prime Minister, Shri Narendra Modi addressing at the inauguration of the International Conference on Consumer Protection for East, South & South-East Asian Countries, at Vigyan Bhawan, in New Delhi on October 26, 2017.




The Prime Minister, Shri Narendra Modi addressing at the inauguration of the International Conference on Consumer Protection for East, South & South-East Asian Countries, at Vigyan Bhawan, in New Delhi on October 26, 2017.




The Prime Minister, Shri Narendra Modi addressing at the inauguration of the International Conference on Consumer Protection for East, South & South-East Asian Countries, at Vigyan Bhawan, in New Delhi on October 26, 2017.





The Prime Minister, Shri Narendra Modi addressing at the inauguration of the International Conference on Consumer Protection for East, South & South-East Asian Countries, at Vigyan Bhawan, in New Delhi on October 26, 2017.





The Union Minister for Consumer Affairs, Food and Public Distribution, Shri Ram Vilas Paswan addressing at the inauguration of the International Conference on Consumer Protection for East, South & South-East Asian Countries, at Vigyan Bhawan, in New Delhi on October 26, 2017.





The Prime Minister, Shri Narendra Modi with the Secretary-General of UNCTAD, Mr. Mukhisa Kituyi, at the inauguration of the International Conference on Consumer Protection for East, South & South-East Asian Countries, at Vigyan Bhawan, in New Delhi on October 26, 2017.





The Prime Minister, Shri Narendra Modi with the Union Minister for Consumer Affairs, Food and Public Distribution, Shri Ram Vilas Paswan, at the inauguration of the International Conference on Consumer Protection for East, South & South-East Asian Countries, at Vigyan Bhawan, in New Delhi on October 26, 2017.





The Prime Minister, Shri Narendra Modi with the Secretary-General of UNCTAD, Mr. Mukhisa Kituyi and the Union Minister for Consumer Affairs, Food and Public Distribution, Shri Ram Vilas Paswan, at the inauguration of the International Conference on Consumer Protection for East, South & South-East Asian Countries, at Vigyan Bhawan, in New Delhi on October 26, 2017.


----------



## Chhatrapati

*Exports rise 25.67% in Sept; all major commodities record growth*






Trade deficit narrows marginally due to lower import growth

NEW DELHI, OCT 13: 
Ringing in festive cheer for exporters and policy-makers, goods exports moved to a higher growth trajectory in September, posting a year-on-year increase of 25.67 per cent to $28.61 billion.

All the top 10 commodity groups, ranging from engineering items to textiles, registered an increase in growth.

This is the 13th consecutive month of growth for exports, but the rate of increase, so far, was mostly low.

The trade deficit, too, narrowed in September by 0.95 per cent to $8.98 billion, as the import growth rate was slightly lower than export growth, with gold imports declining by 5 per cent. Imports increased 18.09 per cent in September 2017 to $37.59 billion, according to an official release from the Commerce and Industry Ministry.

“Overall, it has been a fabulous performance and once the GST hurdles are behind us, exports would surely lead the India growth story again,” said Engineering Export Promotion Council India Chairman TS Bhasin.

The acceleration in goods exports is good news for the government which is carrying out a sectoral study to come up with a plan to boost exports sharply and on a sustained basis.

*Engineering success*

Apart from engineering goods exports, which posted a sharp increase of 44 per cent during the month to $7.32 billion, other sectors that registered growth included gems and jewellery, petro products, organic and inorganic chemicals, readymade garments, drugs and pharmaceuticals, cotton yarn/fabs/made-ups, handloom products, marine products, rice and electronic goods.

Oil imports, at $8.18 billion were 18.4 per cent higher than in September 2016. Non-oil imports, at $29.40 billion, were 17.9 per cent higher. Gold imports came in at $ 1.71 billion.

The trade deficit in the first six months of this fiscal year increased to $72.12 billion compared with $43.35 billion in the first half of 2016-17.
http://www.thehindubusinessline.com...67-to-2861-bn-in-september/article9904507.ece

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

The Union Minister for Railways and Coal, Shri Piyush Goyal lighting the lamp to inaugurate the International Conference on Green Initiatives & Railway Electrification, organised by the Ministry of Railways through Institution of Railways Electrical Engineer (IREE), in New Delhi on October 27, 2017. The Minister of State for Communications (I/C) and Railways, Shri Manoj Sinha, the Member Traction Railway Board & Patron, IREE, Shri Ghanshyam Singh and other dignitaries are also seen.





The Union Minister for Railways and Coal, Shri Piyush Goyal launching the Solar/Wind Power Plants, at the inauguration of the International Conference on Green Initiatives & Railway Electrification, organised by the Ministry of Railways through Institution of Railways Electrical Engineer (IREE), in New Delhi on October 27, 2017. The Minister of State for Communications (I/C) and Railways, Shri Manoj Sinha and the Member Traction Railway Board & Patron, IREE, Shri Ghanshyam Singh are also seen.




The Union Minister for Railways and Coal, Shri Piyush Goyal releasing the souvenir, at the inauguration of the International Conference on Green Initiatives & Railway Electrification, organised by the Ministry of Railways through Institution of Railways Electrical Engineer (IREE), in New Delhi on October 27, 2017. The Minister of State for Communications (I/C) and Railways, Shri Manoj Sinha, the Member Traction Railway Board & Patron, IREE, Shri Ghanshyam Singh and other dignitaries are also seen.





The Union Minister for Railways and Coal, Shri Piyush Goyal addressing at the inauguration of the International Conference on Green Initiatives & Railway Electrification, organised by the Ministry of Railways through Institution of Railways Electrical Engineer (IREE), in New Delhi on October 27, 2017.




The Union Minister for Railways and Coal, Shri Piyush Goyal addressing at the inauguration of the International Conference on Green Initiatives & Railway Electrification, organised by the Ministry of Railways through Institution of Railways Electrical Engineer (IREE), in New Delhi on October 27, 2017. The Minister of State for Communications (I/C) and Railways, Shri Manoj Sinha and the Member Traction Railway Board & Patron, IREE, Shri Ghanshyam Singh are also seen.





The Union Minister for Railways and Coal, Shri Piyush Goyal addressing at the inauguration of the International Conference on Green Initiatives & Railway Electrification, organised by the Ministry of Railways through Institution of Railways Electrical Engineer (IREE), in New Delhi on October 27, 2017.






The Minister of State for Communications (I/C) and Railways, Shri Manoj Sinha addressing at the inauguration of the International Conference on Green Initiatives & Railway Electrification, organised by the Ministry of Railways through Institution of Railways Electrical Engineer (IREE), in New Delhi on October 27, 2017.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Railways
27-October, 2017 14:48 IST
*Shri Piyush Goyal inaugurates International Conference on Green Initiatives & Railway Electrification *



Minister of Railways & Coal Shri Piyush Goyal inaugurated International Conference on Green Initiatives & Railway Electrification organised by Ministry of Railways through Institution of Railways Electrical Engineer (IREE) India here today i.e. 27th October 2017.


Minister of State for Railways & Minister of State for Communications (Independent Charge) Shri Manoj Sinha was specially present to grace the occasion. Member Traction Railway Board & Patron, IREE, Shri Ghanshyam Singh, other Railway Board Members, Additional Member Electrical, Railway Board & President, IREE Mr. V. K. Agarwal and senior officials were also present on the occasion.


Speaking on the occasion, Minister of Railways & Coal, Shri Piyush Goyal said, "Indian Railways is working with a renewed attitude and confidence. The mindset of Indian Railways has changed. Indian Railways is working with “will do/can do” spirit, for the Government, Development is a positive agenda. Indian Railways is working in a mission mode and coming up with solutions to the problems. Indian Railways is working with a commitment to serve in a time bound manner for the common people. For the common people, Railways is the preferred mode of transport. 1.3 million Railwaymen have dedicated themselves to serve with commitment. We are working in time bound manner, skillfully, effectively to transform Indian Railways truly to a world class, safe and modern transporter. As India showed the world a new light in replacement of LED bulbs, similarly Indian Railways shall lead the world by achieving 100 % electrification. Indian Railways by applying economies of scale shall be able to accomplish 100% electrification at lower prices with “an incentive cum penalty” framework scheme. A holistic plan is required to carry out 100 % electrification. This conference shall ensure to find solutions to all the bottlenecks with a view to implement the electrification in mission mode. “To think is easy, to act is difficult but to act as you think is most difficult” & Indian Railways has accepted this most difficult challenge. The question is are we destined to live in the past or we are ready to change? We will have to change as per the best in the world. With New India, we have to build New Indian Railways which is modern, safe and run with better speed. We should not let down the next generation by not incorporating modern ways.

Speaking on the occasion, Minister of State for Railways & Minister of State for Communications (Independent Charge), Shri Manoj Sinha said, "Indian Railways have set a massive target of 100 % electrification, meeting this huge target is a challenge, this conference will provide an insight how we may achieve this target. Also, Green Initiatives and adopting viable sources of energy over Indian Railways has been our priority in past three years."


Minister of State for Railways, Shri Rajen Gohain who could not attend the event has, however, in his message sent for the souvenir said, “Indian Railways is the most energy efficient mode of transport and therefore, is considered as the most environmentally sustainable transport system. With rapid economic growth, the transport sector is also growing and increasing its energy demand. Transport sector being the biggest consumer of energy, especially railway as the single largest consumer with share of about 2% of National energy consumption.

Mission Electrification, a strategic shift for Railways is a bold initiative taken up by Indian Railway wherein it has been decided to undertake electrification of complete railway network at a rapid pace. This along with Decarbonization initiatives will propel increased use of Renewables in Railways.”


Chairman, Railway Board, Shri Ashwani Lohani in his message for the souvenir said, “Rail being the most energy efficient mode of transport is further working to *change the energy mix towards greener sources* and has taken number of steps in this direction. We need to continue to innovate so as to make railway cost effective, sustainable and a preferred carrier. In this regard, *100%* *Electrification *now targeted will serve an ideal stepping stone, wherein technological inputs are required to accelerate electrification. This conference will lead to many such solutions to speed up electrification projects, increase speeds and use of renewable energy in the rail sector in an effective manner leading to reduced operational costs.”


Speaking on the occasion, Member Traction, Railway Board, Shri Ghanshyam Singh said, “Under the able leadership of Hon’ble Prime Minister and guidance of Hon’ble Minister of Railway, Indian Railway has committed itself to serve the people of this nation by improving its services and thus gradually transforming itself into an efficient and reliable public and goods transporting agency across the country. As announced by Hon’ble MR, to take the pace of Electrification to about *30 KM per day*, we are going for precast foundation, mechanization of construction & are introducing various technologies and systemic changes in our bidding system also by bringing in bigger contract packages. Electrification is a powerful measure to achieve cost effectiveness. It improves mobility by use of high power energy efficient Locomotives, facilitate shift of traffic from road to rail and also to reduce carbon footprints. In addition electrification will also reduce traction energy bill substantially from present energy bill of Rs 26,500 Cr. to Rs 16,000 Cr i.e. by about 40%, thereby will improve operating ratio. IR has already reduced the electric traction bill of Rs 10,600 Cr in 2014-15 by about Rs 1200 Cr over the last two years by procuring power under Open access and the same is likely to reduce further, giving railway an annual saving of about Rs 3000 Cr by end of this financial year.”

President of Indian Railways Electrical Engineers (IREE) and Additional Member (Electrical), Railway Board, Shri V.K.Aggarwal said, “IREE conference aims to discuss implementable technological solutions and financing towards speedy electrification, induction of high speed locos & solutions to fruitfully use renewable energy models to achieve target of 1200 megawatt installation by 2020 and thus achieve the broader goal of transforming Indian Railways as one of the most efficient rail network in the world.”

The main objective of the two days international conference is to bring green power project developers and other stakeholders on a common platform for making Indian Railways (IR) an efficient and Greener mode of transport. This will open an international discussion on various Green initiatives including use of renewable energy, shift towards electric traction, development of new locomotive technology, high speed rail traction system and development in generation of Solar/Wind power as well as use of energy in efficient ways. This conference has the aim for giving boost to ‘Make in India’ and ‘Innovative India’ campaigns of Hon'ble Prime Minister of India.

Theme of the conference aims at achieving following activities:

1) Moving Indian Railways towards 100% Electric traction – Showcase new technologies, mechanisation and innovative solutions for speedy electrification.

2) Meeting Indian Railways high speed Locomotive requirements.

3) OHE for 200 kmph- Requirements & How to achieve in existing OHE.

4) Solutions for Energy Efficiency and increasing use of Renewable Energy on Indian Railways.


*Objectives of the Conference:*

In brief, this conference aims to:

• Increase awareness among the stakeholders about Green Energy options available on Indian Railways;

• Evaluation of the existing policies & risk factors, suggest improvements and explore future opportunities;

• Explain the commercial aspects of these technologies, identification of business opportunities and the related risk mitigation options;

• Formulate strategy for successful implementation;

• Discuss de-carbonization through successful carbon foot-printing;

• Comparison with other countries and benchmarking;

• Discuss case studies on successful pilot projects;

• Moving IR towards 100% Electric traction - Showcase new technologies and innovative solutions for speedy electrification;

• Meeting IR's high speed Locomotive requirements;

• OHE for 200 kmph- Requirements & How to achieve with existing OHE;

• Solutions for Energy Efficiency and increasing use of Renewable Energy on IR;

• To promote and popularize 'Make in India' initiative a new Indian Railways;

• Provide a platform to learn and share experiences of international & national experts and industry leaders on electrification, renewable energy technologies &

solutions and best practices in the Rail Sector;

• Offer insights and in-depth discussions on a wide range of green initiatives and energy efficiency issues in the Rail Sector.

Mission Electrification, a strategic shift for Railways is a bold initiative taken up by Indian Railway wherein it has been decided to undertake electrification of complete railway network at a rapid pace. This along with Decarbonization initiatives will propel increased use of Renewables in Railways.

Eminent and respected speakers from India & abroad spoke on various subjects considering the wide range of the subjects including speakers like Mr. Camille Thill from Bombardier Transportation (Switzerland), Mr. Joaquín Jiménez, Senior International Vice Director ADIF (Spain), Dr.-Ing. André Dölling from Siemens (Germany) & Prof. Biprodas Dutta, President, Vivaswan Technologies, Inc (USA) and many others. During the conference, each technical session was chaired by the retired Members from different departments under the Ministry of Railways, Government of India.

This conference will work as a platform to learn & share experiences of international & national experts and industry leaders on electrification, renewable energy technologies & solutions and best practices in the Rail Sector. This will further promote and popularize ‘Make in India’ initiative a new Indian Railways through promoting a sustainable approach implementing Energy Efficiency and increasing use of Renewable Energy in Indian Railways.

In this regard, following action has been planned for improving efficiency and bringing in cost economies in freight and passenger operations. Reducing the Carbon Footprints through use of sustainable and green sources of energy is also a key focus area.

In line with this vision, following action plan is undertaken:

*a) Electrification of Railway Tracks*

Currently about 33,000 rkm of tracks are electrified i.e. *40% of Railway network is electrified* though it carries about *55% coaching and 65% freight traffic at about only 35% of total fuel bill of Indian Railways*. We are now going for 100% Railway electrification and to achieve this task, 33000 RKM of Railway network will be electrified on fast track by 2021-22. This will reduce energy bill from present level of Rs 26,500 Cr. to about Rs 16,000 Cr. i.e. savings of Rs 10,000 Cr. per annum with almost 100% operation on electric traction. To fast track the pace of electrification, Ministry of Railway would be involving PSUs like IRCON, RITES and PGCIL. Increase in the pace of electrification will *reduce* its fuel bill *by Rs. 10,000 cr. annually* as against the business as usual approach.

*b) Mission 41K & Open Access*

To further bring down the energy bill on Indian Railways, Railway have started procuring power through ‘Open Access’ and in this year the electric traction bill is likely to reduce by Rs 2500 Cr. i.e. 25% on annualized basis as against the bill of 2014-15. As you may be aware that earlier Mission 41K was launched with an aim to generate a cumulative saving of about *₹41,000 cr* in electric traction bill from 2015 to 2025 by procuring power from *‘Open Access’*. You will be happy to know that we are doing much better than what was targeted and till Sept. 2017 we have saved about Rs. 5100 Cr, i.e. Rs. 1000 Cr, more than what was estimated in Mission 41k document.

*c) Harnessing Renewable Energy on Indian Railways to reduce energy cost and carbon footprints*

Indian Railways has planned to set up about 1000 MW solar and about 200 MW wind power plants by 2020-21 across Zonal Railways & Production Units. So far more than 60 MW of solar & wind power plants have already been installed covering *270 stations* & *120 administrative buildings & hospitals* and further orders for about 150 MW have been placed for solar plants on roof tops of Railway Buildings. Moreover Railways are also working for setting up 400MW capacity through various other agencies to source energy in various states through land based solar plants.

Railways is effectively using its roof top for putting up solar plants under PPP, which has made it possible for Railways to purchase power at a much lesser cost. There by again saving in the energy bill without any investment. Under this model about 150 MW solar plants have been ordered till date.

*d) Production of Energy Efficient High Horsepower Locomotives*

Indian Railway is also on the path of development of High speed Passenger locomotive with speed potential of 200 kmph. Works on high speed locomotive is going on full steam and is expected to be turned out by CLW in March 2018. In addition Indian Railways is planning to acquire high horse power, (9000 HP) passenger locomotive capable of hauling trains at 200 kmph on routes identified for semi high speed operation (160-200 kmph). It is planned to upgrade the existing 6000 HP freight and passenger locos to 9000 HP to improve the hauling speeds for freight trains and number of coaches for Passenger trains. It’s a ‘Make in India’ initiative already started at CLW.

*e) Head On Generation (HOG)*

Indian Railways have introduced HOG system wherein the lighting, air-conditioning and other electrical loads of passenger coaches would be fed directly from electric power drawn by locomotive from grid. This system will do away with the requirement of diesel power car for feeding electric supply to coaches and also enable in carrying additional passengers. On date 34 trains are already running on HOG system & are giving a saving of about Rs. 87 Cr per annum and additionally 64 trains will be taken on HOG system in the current fiscal year.

*f) Electrical Multiple Units (EMUs)*

All new EMUs produced will be energy efficient with three phase technology having regeneration capability. Working on multi prolonged strategies to reduce this energy consumption Railways are now inducting only 3 phase energy efficient regenerative locomotives and EMUs from 2016-17.

During the conference Hon'ble Minister for Railways & Coal. Shri Piyush Goyal dedicated Solar Power Plant of 5 MWp to the nation.This is the first largest Plant commissioned by Indian Railway on the roof top of Hazrat Nizamuddin, New Delhi, Anand Vihar & Delhi Railway Station.

This project was awarded under PPP model in December 2016 at Rs. 4.14 per unit and it was the lowest tariff on Indian Railways at that time. The Plant has been commissioned in record period of 10 months. The entire cost of the project i.e., Rs.37.45 Cr. have been bought in by the Developer under Public Private Partnership model. The developer will also maintain it for 25 years and Railways will only pay energy consumed at Rs. 4.14 per unit and the facility of Net-metering is also available where the excess power supply is fed into the DISCOMs. This will save Rs. 421.4 Lac and will meet about 30% of the requirement of these installations. It will also reduce 6082 Tonnes CO2 emission per year.

The Railway Minister also released a souvenir on this occasion.

There were also following technical sessions:-

a.) Theme: Green Energy Projects-Opportunities for Partnerships.

b.) Theme: Meeting IR’s High Speed Locomotive Requirements.

c.) Theme: Energy Efficiency - Technology & Solutions.

d.) Theme: Roadmap towards reducing carbon Footprint.

e.) Theme: Moving Indian Railways (IR) towards 100% Electric Traction.

f.) Theme: Biodiesel-Technology & Solutions.

Vote of thanks was proposed by Shri Dayal Dogra, General Secretary, IREE and Principal, Chief Electrical Engineer, Northern Railways.


*About IREE*

Engineers is a professional body of Railway Electrical Engineers. It is a technical body under the auspices of Ministry of Railways sharing knowledge and experience of various Railway engineers and others connected with Electrical Engineering.

The Institution, registered at Nasik in 1995, has been recognized by Railway Board in the year 1998. The Institution aims to disseminate and share the technical knowledge among the Railwaymen and industry regarding the available and new technology related to design, construction and maintenance of electrical assets including energy management portfolio. It is the platform for adoption of new emerging technologies to serve the need of Railway Electrical Engineering.


****


----------



## Hindustani78

Prime Minister's Office
29-October, 2017 19:04 IST
*PM dedicates Bidar - Kalaburagi New Railway Line to the Nation*


The Prime Minister, Shri Narendra Modi, today dedicated the Bidar - Kalaburagi New Railway Line to the Nation, by unveiling a plaque at Bidar Railway Station.

The Prime Minister also flagged off the DEMU Service between Bidar and Kalaburagi.

***
The Prime Minister, Shri Narendra Modi unveiling the plaque to dedicate the Bidar - Kalaburagi New Railway Line to the Nation, at Bidar Railway Station, in Karnataka on October 29, 2017. The Union Minister for Railways and Coal, Shri Piyush Goyal, the Union Minister for Chemicals & Fertilizers and Parliamentary Affairs, Shri Ananth Kumar and other dignitaries are also seen.





The Prime Minister, Shri Narendra Modi unveiled the plaque to dedicate the Bidar - Kalaburagi New Railway Line to the Nation, at Bidar Railway Station, in Karnataka on October 29, 2017. The Union Minister for Railways and Coal, Shri Piyush Goyal, the Union Minister for Chemicals & Fertilizers and Parliamentary Affairs, Shri Ananth Kumar and other dignitaries are also seen.




The Prime Minister, Shri Narendra Modi flagging-off the DEMU Service between Bidar and Kalaburagi, at Bidar Railway Station, in Karnataka on October 29, 2017.





The Prime Minister, Shri Narendra Modi flagging-off the DEMU Service between Bidar and Kalaburagi, at Bidar Railway Station, in Karnataka on October 29, 2017.




The Prime Minister, Shri Narendra Modi flagging-off the DEMU Service between Bidar and Kalaburagi, at Bidar Railway Station, in Karnataka on October 29, 2017. The Union Minister for Railways and Coal, Shri Piyush Goyal, the Union Minister for Statistics and Programme Implementation, Shri D.V. Sadananda Gowda, the Union Minister for Chemicals & Fertilizers and Parliamentary Affairs, Shri Ananth Kumar and other dignitaries are also seen.





The Prime Minister, Shri Narendra Modi at an event to dedicate the Bidar - Kalaburagi New Railway Line to the Nation, at Bidar Railway Station, in Karnataka on October 29, 2017. The Union Minister for Railways and Coal, Shri Piyush Goyal, the Union Minister for Statistics and Programme Implementation, Shri D.V. Sadananda Gowda, the Union Minister for Chemicals & Fertilizers and Parliamentary Affairs, Shri Ananth Kumar and other dignitaries are also seen.





The Prime Minister, Shri Narendra Modi at an event to dedicate the Bidar - Kalaburagi New Railway Line to the Nation, at Bidar Railway Station, in Karnataka on October 29, 2017. The Union Minister for Railways and Coal, Shri Piyush Goyal, the Union Minister for Statistics and Programme Implementation, Shri D.V. Sadananda Gowda, the Union Minister for Chemicals & Fertilizers and Parliamentary Affairs, Shri Ananth Kumar and other dignitaries are also seen.




The Prime Minister, Shri Narendra Modi at an event to dedicate the Bidar - Kalaburagi New Railway Line to the Nation, at Bidar Railway Station, in Karnataka on October 29, 2017.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.hindustantimes.com/india...iyush-goyal/story-J9neMvTyeI3YNhcnpSiahP.html

*The railway minister says the ministry is compressing the time taken for complete electrification of rail lines to four years from the earlier plan of 10 years.*
india Updated: Oct 29, 2017 21:53 IST

Press Trust of India, Mumbai





The railways can play an important role in aggressively pursuing government agenda to provide safe, secure, comfortable travel, said the railway minister.(File)

The Railways is looking to invest over $150 billion over the next five years which would help create one million additional jobs, minister Piyush Goyal has said.

Goyal, who took over as the rail minister after a Cabinet reshuffle in August, said he was trying to give the national transporter a “new direction”.

“During the next five years, the Railways alone will be looking at an investment of upwards of $150 billion. And when I translate that into jobs, I see a million jobs being created only through investments in the railway sector,” he said.

The Railways can play an important role in “aggressively pursuing” government agenda to provide safe, secure, comfortable travel, he said addressing an awards function organised by the business daily Economic Times here late on Saturday night.

A focus on infrastructure could also help increase local manufacturing, he said.

Goyal said his ministry was also compressing the time taken for complete electrification of rail lines to four years from the earlier plan of 10 years, which would help cut costs by around 30% for the loss-making Railways.

This electrification initiative would help save the national transporter around Rs 10,000 crore per annum on fuel bill, he said.

Earlier this month, Goyal had said the railways would create one million jobs within the next 12 months.

In 2015, his predecessor Suresh Prabhu had said the Railways needed investments of Rs 8.5 trillion over the next five years, and invited overseas investors for the same.

Prabhu had also secured a debt funding worth Rs 1.5 trillion from Life Insurance Corporation to fund various projects.

It is not clear whether Goyal’s $150 billion is part of Prabhu’s Rs 8.5 trillion investments.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Railways
30-October, 2017 16:50 IST
*The Vice President of India awards Ministry of Railways for creation of an IT enabled organization wide infrastructure in Railway tendering and contractual matters. *

The Vice-President of India, Shri M. Venkaiah Naidu awarded Ministry of Railways, for outstanding contribution in IT initiative for Transparency in the organization, * for creation of an IT enabled organization wide infrastructure in railway tendering and contractual matters to enhance transparency and clarity in processes, today (i.e.30th October, 2017) at Vigyan Bhavan. * Minister of State for Development of North Eastern Region (I/C), Prime Minister’s Office, Personnel, Public Grievances & Pensions, Atomic Energy and Space, Dr Jitendra Singh, Cabinet Secretary, Shri P K Sinha, Chief Vigilance Commissioner, Shri K V Chowdary, and other dignitaries were present on the occasion. The award was received by Shri Rajaram Prasad,(GM/MMIS/CRIS), who has been the prime mover behind the effort.

This award programme at Vigyan Bhawan was organised by Central Vigilance Commission as a part of Inaugural function of Vigilance Awareness Week-2017.

As a result of this IT initiative, Railways has been able to achieve 100% e-tendering for procurement and 100% e-auction for disposal of scrap in a secure, transparent and easy manner, with information and status accessibility to all the stakeholders at the click of a button. This has substantially mitigated the risk of corruption involved in these areas, simultaneously providing the environment of Transparency, Ease of doing business and Fair Business Practice.

Indian Railways’ e-procurement portal (IREPS) is the largest e-procurement platform in India handling almost 2/3rd of the total Government tenders. During financial year 2016-17, IREPS has successfully handled 3.36 Lakh e-tenders. IREPS successfully handled e-Auctions for 31726 lots (2638 catalogues) during 2016-17. It has over 67,900 registered vendors, over 2,800 registered bidders and over 10,000 railway users.



*****


----------



## RISING SUN

*Soon only end-to-end immigration checks on Dhaka-Kolkata train*
Immigration and custom checks at border points for passengers of Dhaka-Kolkata Maitree Express will soon be done away with, ending a major inconvenience, senior railway officials of India and Bangladesh said.

Just like in international flights, checks will continue only while boarding and deboarding a train at Dhaka Cantonment and Kolkata stations, reducing the journey time from around nine hours to around six-seven hours.

The Indian and Bangladesh governments have finally decided to end two rigorous and time consuming immigration checks at Darshona (Bangladesh side) and at Gede (Indian side), conceding a major demand of passengers from both sides, the officials said.

Passengers had to deboard along with their luggage at these two points for checks which took anywhere between two to three hours.

Officials added that the passengers will not be able to deboard the train anytime during the journey.

The end-to-end immigration check is likely to be launched by the prime ministers of the two countries this November, the officials said .

"The checks will now be done at Kolkata and Dhaka. It will solve a lot of issues that passengers have while dealing with such checks which cause delay as well," Md Habibur Rahman, Assisting Director General (Operations) of Bangladesh Railway, told PTI, adding the new system will be officially launched next month.

Officials in Indian Railways told PTI that while there will be no checks at Darshona and Gede anymore, the train will halt for technical checks by security forces of either country at these stations.

During the halts when the train's under carriage will be checked, officials said, the passenger coaches will be under lock and key, thus restricting any passenger movement.

Currently India and Bangladesh have four operational rail links between West Bengal and Western Bangladesh. These are Petrapole-Benapole, Gede-Darshana, Radhikapur-Biral and Singhabad-Rohanpur.

Indian officials say that efforts are being made to operationalise two more rail connections by next year to take the number of rail links between the two countries to six, as in pre-1965 era.

Indian Railway has already listed its upcoming links - Haldibari in Norther West Bengal to Chilahati in Bangladesh and Shahbazpur in eastern Bangladesh with Mahisasan in Assam.

Three more rail connections are proposed between the two nations - between Panchagarh in North-Western Bangladesh and Siliguri, Agartala-Akhaura link which will connect West Bengal and Tripura through Bangladesh and the line connecting southern Tripura's border town Belonia to Chittagong international sea port in (southeast) Bangladesh.

"This is a great victory for both Indian and Bangladesh railways. If this works out successfully, then we are planning to run these trains at night, just like in Europe," said a railway official in India.
https://www.outlookindia.com/newssc...igration-checks-on-dhakakolkata-train/1177473





*'T' for transgender in railway tickets soon*
With growing awareness and sensitisation, The Indian Railways, too, plans to introduce reforms to recognise 'transgenders' in their forms. This will reflect in ticket booking and cancellation forms, which will be modified to include a 'T' beside 'M' and 'F'.

So far, only male and female categories were mentioned in the forms.

According to a recent Railway Board letter to all zonal railways, the Ministry of Social Justice and Empowerment is at present dealing with various issues of transgenders and a proposed legislation — The Transgender Persons (Protection of Rights) Bill, 2016, is being reviewed by a parliamentary standing committee.

"The matter has been reviewed and it has been decided that till such time the detailed modalities on this account are finalised by the Ministry of Social Justice, a provision may be made in the system to capture the gender of transgenders as 'T' instead of 'T(M/F)' as advised earlier," says the letter.

In a landmark judgement in 2014, the Supreme Court created the 'third gender' status for hijras or transgenders.

Following the order, many government documents such as passports, ration cards, bank forms, and voter identity cards have started providing 'TG' (third gender), 'Other' or 'T' (transgender) as options. However, despite introducing the option 'T(M/F)' through an order in 2016, the railway forms kept giving binary option of M/F only.

The Railway Board said in its review it had also taken into consideration the directions of the Kolkata High Court which had asked State Bank of India to include the third gender category in its application forms for recruitments.

The Centre for Railway Information Systems (CRIS), an autonomous organisation under the Ministry of Railways, will make necessary changes in the software to include the transgender category in the passenger railway system under intimation to all zonal railways, the letter said.
http://www.dnaindia.com/india/report-t-for-transgender-in-railway-tickets-soon-2556572


----------



## RISING SUN

*NTPC to begin coal production from Talaipalli mine by 2019*

The NTPC, India’s largest power producer in public sector, is likely to begin coal production from Talaipalli mine in Chhattisgarh’s Raigarh district by 2019, an NTPC presentation has informed.

Talaipalli mine has gross coal reserves of 1267 million metric tonnes (MMT) with excavation capacity of 18 MMT per annum.

The NTPC haS been granted bridge linkage for seeking coal supply from the Talaipalli block by the Union Coal Ministry.

The scheduled date of start of coal production from the coal block as per the Coal Mines Development and Production Agreement is financial year 2019-20.

NTPC Ltd has been allocated 10 coal blocks spreading over Chhattisgarh, Odisha and Jharkhand states, with combined Geological Reserves of approx. 7.6 billion tonnes, officials informed.

The aggregate capacity of the coal blocks is approx. 10.7 MTPA.

NTPC intends to develop the coal blocks by outsourcing to Mine Developer cum Operator (MDO) selected through international competitive bidding process.

The MDO contract is awarded for Pakri Barwadih(Jharkhand) and Dulanga(Odisha) coal blocks. Coal production has already started from Pakri Barwadih Coal Mining block.

The Board of Directors of NTPC Ltd had already accorded investment approval for Talaipalli project in Raigarh district of Chhattisgarh for mining 18 Million Tonnes per annum of coal per annum at an appraised current estimated cost of Rs 3004 crore.

Notably, the power to be generated by upcoming NTPC Ltd’s 1600 MW Super Thermal Power Project (STPP) at Lara in Raigarh district will be supplied to Chhattisgarh, Goa and Maharashtra states, officials stated.

The coal requirement for the proposed plant would be met from Talaipalli Coal Block of Mand in Raigarh Coalfields, they stated.

It may be recalled that NTPC’s upcoming Lara STPP in Raigarh district of Chhattisgarh has acquired all necessary clearances from the Union Ministry of Forest, Environment and Climate Change for the project, officials stated.

The Lara plant of NTPC would be utilising super critical technology for power generation.

The Union Ministry of Coal has also assured Coal India Ltd (CIL) for getting Mand-Raigarh railway line project expedited to facilitate growth in offtake of coal from mines under South Eastern Coalfields Ltd (SECL) in Chhattisgarh.

This was against the target of 123.89 million tonnes (MT) - a growth of 11.1 per cent.

Notably, SECL is targetting total coal production of 250 million tonnes (MT) from its underground and open cast mines by 2019-20, officials stated.

SECL recorded coal production (provisional) of 12.10 million tonnes (MT) against target of 11.70 MT as on February 2016, Coal India Ltd (CIL) informed the Bombay Stock Exchange in its filing earlier.

Meanwhile, the total value of mineral production (excluding atomic & minor minerals) in the country during December 2015 was Rs 20096 crore. The contribution of Coal was the highest at Rs 9132 crore (43%), the Central Government has informed.

Notably, the Coal India Ltd (CIL) is targetting production of 1 billion tonnes of coal by 2020.

Wagon availability will be a key factor for achieving this target by Coal India Ltd, officials stated.

By signing of the MoU, the Railways and Coal India Ltd will be entering into a strategic partnership which would ensure adequate wagon availability for meeting the transportation needs of coal produced by Coal India Ltd.

Notably, the Central Government has also signed a Memorandum of Understanding each with the states of Odisha, Jharkhand and Chhattisgarh for critical coal connectivity projects to improve transportation of coal, officials informed.

The Union Railway Budget 2016-17 has put Chhattisgarh on Centre’s high priority list among states for its ambitious dedicated freight corridor project implementation plans.

The then Union Railway Minister Suresh Prabhu in his budget speech has put high emphasis on ensuring structuring, award and implementation of freight corridor projects in a time-bound manner through innovative financing mechanisms including Public Private Partnership (PPP).

The Union Railway Minister in his budget speech has also put emphasis on rapid expansion of freight business to build more dedicated freight corridors for increased traffic with consequent benefits for the economy and environment with Chhattisgarh being the direct gainer from the initiative due to high coal and iron ore movement through the Railway network from the State.


Prabhu also said that technological solutions for project management and monitoring will be taken up. The latest Drone and Geo Spatial based satellite technology will be used to monitor physical progress across major projects and also the progress on Dedicated Freight Corridor, he said.

Notably, on February 9 this year, the then Union Railway Minister had commented : ‘For development of the country, extension of rail network in resource-rich State like Chhattisgarh is necessary and the task of Rail network extension in the State will be carried out through a special joint venture company.”

He was speaking at a programme organised to sign Memorandum of Understanding (MoU) for three rail corridor project between Indian Railway and Chhattisgarh Government in New Delhi.
http://www.dailypioneer.com/state-e...-production-from-talaipalli-mine-by-2019.html


----------



## RISING SUN

*Railways Bidar-Kalaburgi line inaugurated by PM Narendra Modi; Bengaluru, New Delhi trip cut by 380km*
Prime Minister Narendra Modi on Sunday dedicated the Indian Railways’ 110km Bidar-Kalaburgi railway track in the Hyderabad-Karnataka region that is aimed at reducing the distance between Bengaluru and New Delhi by 380km and travel time by six to eight hours, IANS reports. The new track will provide direct rail connectivity from Bengaluru to Bidar in the state’s northern region, about 690km away from the state capital. The report says that work for the project had begun over two decades ago in 1996, but its construction work began only in 2000 and dragged on for years due to meagre fund allocation by the Railway Ministry. The delays in the project escalated its cost to a whopping Rs 1,542 crore from the original estimate of Rs 370 crore. Land acquisition between the towns also delayed its completion.

Earlier, Modi also launched the digitised cashless Self-Help Groups (SHG) transactions in the state Charitable trust of the Sree Kshetra Dharmastala Rural Development project is organising the public function and the launch of the Rupay cards and SHG transactions at the rally in Karnataka’s Ujire, about 50km from Mangaluru in the coastal district of Dakshina Kannada.. “Now an era of digital currency has started, and India should not lag behind,” Modi said at the rally. Modi said digitisation was aimed at bringing in accountability and added that more cash would bring with it social evils.

*Watch | PM dedicates the Bidar-Kalaburagi New Railway Line to the nation*

Modi also highlighted the success of direct benefit transfer scheme and said because of the government’s efforts, Rs 57,000 crore “going into someone’s hand illegally” had been stopped and the money was now reaching the right beneficiary. “Now tell me, those people whose pocket the Rs 57,000 crore used to go to, will they like Modi? Will they not get angry with Modi?… Difficulties will come, but standing at this holy place I’m saying whether we are there or not, we will not let this country be destroyed,” he said.
http://www.financialexpress.com/ind...bengaluru-new-delhi-trip-cut-by-380km/911351/


----------



## Soumitra

http://www.livemint.com/Companies/i...h-spot-in-World-Banks-ease-of-doing-busi.html


----------



## MKC



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RISING SUN

*Real estate investment in 6 top cities doubles to $2.87 billion*
Real estate investment in India's six major cities doubled to $2.87 billion in the year ended June 2017 as Mumbai attracted maximum capital and was ranked 81st globally, according to Cushman & Wakefield report. 

"India received a total real estate investment of $2.87 billion in the six cities - Mumbai, Bengaluru, Pune, Delhi-NCR, Chennai and Hyderabad - which was an increase of 100 per cent," the property consultant said. 

These six cities were able to attract capital because of strong economic drivers, acceleration in reforms, high yields and rapidly modernising business base. 

"Mumbai recorded real estate investments of $1,749 million, placing it on 81st position in global survey ranking cities by their success at attracting capital," C&W said. 

Mumbai was ranked 149th out of about 400 metros globally in the last year ranking. 

Out of the total real estate investment received by six cities, the report said the largest share of over 55 per cent came in from North America. 

Funds from Europe contributed about 14 per cent, while domestic and regional sources saw a decline in share of capital invested in India. 

"Current economic drivers are biased towards developed markets, but Indian cities are performing ahead of expectations and are clearly offering superior medium to long term growth potential in real estate," said Anshul Jain, Country Head & Managing Director, India Cushman & Wakefield. 

Jain said that although established markets of Mumbai, Bengaluru and Delhi NCR have seen the larger share of capital investments, cities such as Chennai, Hyderabad and Pune are also key destinations being manufacturing hub for automobiles, engineering goods, white goods, pharmaceutical products, etc. 

The country's current economic position and political stability have been instrumental in creating better investment environment, the consultant said, adding that the positive changes in the legislative environment has ensured that the invested capital is safeguarded. 

According to the report, Mumbai was placed number one by growth amongst the gateways cities with a 194 per cent rise from the previous year. Only Pune outshines Mumbai in terms of investment growth at 285 per cent. 

The report 'Winning in Growth Cities' that surveys over 400 global locations, also places Bengaluru at 161 position with total real estate investment volume of $461 million. 

"The global property investment market saw volumes rise 4 per cent year-on-year to $1.5 trillion in a one year period ending June 2017. The rise compared to the previous 12 months reflects improving sentiment in 2017," C&W said. 

New York ($51 billion) remained the top city in the survey followed by Los Angeles ($39 billion) and San Francisco ($32 billion). 

In Asia, Hong Kong (global rank 8) received the highest volume of investment at $18.4 billion. 
https://m.timesofindia.com/business...bles-to-2-87-billion/articleshow/61339389.cms

*What’s behind India’s 1-year 30-step jump in business ease list*
India's fastest single-year jump in the World Bank's Ease of Doing Business ranking has been a meticulously planned exercise. It began with the World Bank agreeing with the government that the survey (that underlies the ranking) should be conducted in two cities (Mumbai and Delhi) unlike the pre-2016 methodology of ranking reflecting the perception of business in Mumbai alone. But that was only the start. 

A bigger battle awaited the department of industrial policy and promotion (DIPP), which has been driving the process of easing business regulation in India. Three years ago, when PM Narendra Modi made a pitch for India to move into the league of Top 50 countries in the World Bank's ranking in three years, Amitabh Kant, who was then DIPP secretary, got down to work out a checklist. He found that changes were possible within the legal framework on most issues. 

His successor Ramesh Abhishek took the process forward, often working with municipal bodies and utilities in Mumbai and Delhi. It took a while for him and Kant to get the Mumbai and Delhi power distributors to move to an online system for applying for connection and collecting payments. 









When it did happen, India's rank on the parameter of 'Getting Electricity' shot up from 170 in 2015 to 26 in 2017. Delhi Jal Board was persuaded to lower the fee, something that the World Bank has not acknowledged as yet. 

Getting various approvals from local bodies were not easy too, but an online system of deemed approvals if an agency doesn't respond in the stipulated time has eased the process. The National Monuments Authority was prodded into colour coding of areas where its approval was needed. This made it easier to get clearances that had to come within a specified period. 









At the Centre, several departments — from commerce to customs and corporate affairs —were nudged into reworking processes to reduce the number of forms that are required and significantly cut down the time needed for clearance. For instance, an entrepreneur can now select a name and register a firm within a few hours — something that took up to three weeks earlier. Approvals now come with PAN and TAN. 






Initially, switching to an online system didn't always work. "We found that some departments were still insisting on printouts. We discontinued that," says Abhishek.

In many cases, the online tools did not work due to lack of sufficient bandwidth or inadequate hardware. Most of these issues have been resolved. Wiser from 2016 experience when India's rank barely moved (131 to 130), and under instructions from PM, ministries were asked to implement changes well ahead of the deadline. If the deadline for the World Bank team's assessment was December, the process needed to be completed earlier so that companies being surveyed by the Bank had the time to assess the change and build that into their feedback.


"Agencies like MCD now have WhatsApp groups to address user concerns. The mindset is changing and that is a very important achievement," Abhishek said. 
https://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/business/india-business/whats-behind-indias-1-year-30-step-jump-in-business-ease-list/articleshow/61378108.cms?from=mdr

*Impact of GST on India’s ranking will be seen next year: Junaid Ahmad *
The World Bank Group on Tuesday released its latest Doing Business report that assessed reforms implemented in 190 countries from June 2, 2016 to June 1, 2017. India was ranked 100th among 190 countries, up from 130th last year. In an interview to _The Hindu_, Junaid Ahmad, the Country Director for the World Bank in India, explained the reasons for the huge jump in India’s ranking as well as the likely impact of demonetisation exercise and the Goods and Services Tax (GST) regime on India’s near-term prospects. Significantly, Mr. Ahmad suggested the need for institutionalising a Central nodal body on ‘ease of doing business’ reforms initiatives to help India break into the top 50 soon. (Excerpts from the interview)

*How do you explain this huge jump, particularly to the Small and Medium Enterprises (SME) at a time when the general perception is that the demonetisation exercise and hasty implementation of the GST regime have made it difficult for them to do business? Isn’t there an apparent contradiction when you say it has become easier to do business here?*

I don’t think there is a contradiction. Reforms take a little while to be picked up. What you are seeing today is not just the shift of the last 12 months, but of the last three years. So the perseverance in policy shift is being picked up now. Also, it takes time to hit the ground. Policies get changed, but behaviour don’t change immediately. You are now beginning to see SMEs and larger enterprises recognise the changes that have been introduced and they are reacting to it.

Besides, the government has introduced a user-feedback system this year in particular, and using the feedback system they have been able to adapt and adjust wherever they saw certain bottlenecks. All these have slowly begun to get reflected in the indicators that we use to measure ease of doing business. That would be the real point. Our set of indicators don’t capture everything. Demonetisation and other factors are not captured in our set of indicators. We are very precise because we do a comparison across 190 countries. In those areas, it is very clear that India has made a huge advancement.

*Do you think the GST, at least in the short-term, could be a factor leading to a fall in India’s ranking?*

I don’t think we can predict (India’s rank in the) next year or the year after that. It all depends on how the government continues to persevere in its implementation. Certainly on the GST, the government is going full force in implementation. So, the impact of that implementation is what we will see in terms of next year. But remember, it is not only what government of India does, it is what governments of other countries do that matter. If the governments of other countries shift even faster, then India’s rank will fall. But if India continues with the pace that it is doing, it will continue to grow. So, at this moment, it is very hard to predict what will happen. But my sense is that there is momentum behind the (Indian) government. The (Indian) government has already started taking action on some of the other indicators that they feel that they can make a difference -- for example the courts, or land registration or practice of the insolvency courts. So let us wait for another year.

*What are the key reforms that India should carry out to break into the top 50, something that the Prime Minister Narendra Modi is keen on?*

There are two things that India will need to do in terms of ‘process’. One is continue doing what it is doing, and persevere in the reform process. Don’t assume that what you have done in any one metric is sufficient. Just keep on going. That is the first lesson we have learnt from other countries. The second is coordination across departments and across the federal system. For that a central coordinating responsibility, either with the Department of Industrial Policy and Promotion (DIPP) or through the Prime Minister’s Office to some other agency, but some entity that truly has the clout to actually coordinate the different departments. The Prime Minister has brought in Secretaries from different departments and given them the responsibility to manage issues that are not necessarily directly under them. It is high time they institutionalise such a Central coordinating body on ease of doing reforms.

*Moving on, what are your targets in terms of the World Bank’s operations in India, including lending?*

A: Our projects are going quite well. On an average, we are doing $3.5 billion-$4 billion of lending per year across sectors including education, health, infrastructure and water. We are working directly with the states and the Centre. There are no specific lending targets. They are all demand driven. It depends on what the states and the Central government would like, and we will respond to that demand.

*When will the World Bank launch the proposed index to rank cities across the world on ‘ease of living’, and will India be included in that exercise?*

A: I am expecting the cities ranking to come at the end of 2018, so next fiscal year actually. It is coming, it is round the corner. I think India will be part of it.

http://www.thehindu.com/business/Ec...en-next-year-junaid-ahmad/article19956734.ece


----------



## Hindustani78

The Vice President, Shri M. Venkaiah Naidu looking at the stall in the Exhibition on 10th Urban Mobility India Conference & Exhibition, 2017 and CODATU XVII Conference, in Hyderabad on November 04, 2017.


----------



## RISING SUN

India to be high middle income economy by 2047: World Bank CEO
Days after it gave India a 30 place jump in its ease of doing business ranking, the World Bank today said the Goods and Services Tax (GST) and reforms push by the government will catapult the country to high middle income economy in 30 years. 
It credited India's "extraordinary" achievement of quadrupling of per capita income to reforms taken in last three decades. 

Comparing the achievement of securing 100th rank in the latest Doing Business Report to hitting century in cricket parlance, World Bank Chief Executive Officer (CEO) Kristalina Georgieva said a jump of that nature is very rare since the beginning of the survey 15 year ago. 
"It is particularly rare when we talk about size of India. I understand that in a cricket-loving nation hitting a century is a very important milestone," she said. 

Last week, India moved for the first time into the top 100 of World Bank s Ease of Doing Business global rankings due to sustained business reforms over the past several years. Last year the report had ranked India at 130. 
Speaking at India's Business Reform even organised by Ministry of Commerce and Industry, she said, high level ownership and championship of reforms is critical for success. 

"We have learnt that in reforms what pays off is persistence...what we are recognising in India is that this success today is to be turned into more energy in reforms for the future," she said. 

Praising the efforts of Prime Minister Narendra Modi to carry forward reforms, including unification of indirect taxes, the World Bank CEO said the GST reform creates an incredible opportunity for India to grow through unified internal market. 

There is visible impact of reforms on foreign investment, she said, adding that foreign direct investment (FDI) has doubled to USD 60 billion from USD 36 billion in 2013-14. 

Besides, she said, investment in infrastructure building, investment in its people and strengthening of cooperative and competitive federalism are foundation for more progress in the future. 

"We know that there is a very strong condition that extreme poverty would be history in India. The target date that was set 2026, I understand that the Prime Minister intends to shorten to 2022. Given the track record so far, I have no doubt that would be possible. 

"And I have no doubt that when India hits another century, the century of independence in 2047, most people in India would be the part of global middle class. India will be a high middle income country," she said. 

The World Bank appreciated the fact that 60 million Indians in the recent past came out of destitution. 

Noting that doing business is very pragmatic way to demonstrate that progress is being made, she said, the World Bank looks at doing business achievements in the broader context. 

"What we have seen is remarkable overall success story of India. Extraordinary achievements in the last three decades, the per capita income has quadrupled. It was done with an eye on lifting out people out of poverty," she said. 
https://economictimes.indiatimes.co...ld-bank-ceo/articleshow/61507955.cms?from=mdr

*PM Modi says India may announce tax relief for traders next week*
India may announce measures next week to help traders and small businesses who say a new nationwide goods and services tax (GST) has increased their tax and administrative burden.
FILE PHOTO - India's Prime Minister Narendra Modi is seen at Hyderabad House in New Delhi, India, October 30, 2017. REUTERS/Cathal McNaughton

Prime Minister Narendra Modi said if there is consensus at the next GST council meeting due over Nov. 9 to Nov. 10, the government would take the necessary steps to help traders and strengthen the country’s economy.

A panel of ministers last month recommended reducing tax rates for small businesses and traders and raising the minimum revenue threshold for companies that need to pay tax, local media reported.

The launch in July of the long-awaited GST, which transformed India’s 29 states into a single customs union, has left thousands of small and medium-sized firms at the bottom of the supply chain short of working capital.

Modi is facing criticism for the disruption to the economy caused by the roll-out of GST and the shock removal of higher-value bills from circulation last year. As a result of these issues India’s economy is expected to grow at its slowest pace in four years this fiscal year, a Reuters poll found.

Modi’s comments came days after India jumped about 30 places to 100th on the World Bank’s “Ease of Doing Business” rankings, reflecting reforms in accessing credit, power supply and the protection of minority investors.

Modi said he expected India’s ranking to improve next year when the GST and other reforms were considered.

“There are many other reforms that have already happened but need gestation and stabilization time before they are taken into account by the World Bank,” Modi said.

He added that there were other reforms on which India and the World Bank would need to find common ground.

Modi said along with manufacturing, India was also pushing for faster progress in developing infrastructure and was working to improve the investment climate.
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-i...lief-for-traders-next-week-idUSKBN1D40D6?il=0

*India services activity rises in October on higher demand*
India's dominant services industry activity expanded at its fastest pace in four months in October as demand continued to strengthen despite accelerating price pressures, a business survey showed on Friday.

The Nikkei/IHS Markit Services Purchasing Managers' Index rose to 51.7 last month - its highest since June - from 50.7 in September.

In July and August, the index was below the 50-mark that separates growth from contraction.

During those months, confusion over product pricing following the implementation of the new Goods and Services Tax pushed manufacturing and services sectors into contraction.

Aashna Dodhia, an economist at IHS Markit, said recovery from the GST implementation "was sustained in the private sector in October, mainly radiating from service providers as growth in manufacturing was relatively subdued."

A sister survey showed manufacturing activity barely expanded last month.

However, services demand has been recovering since September and the latest survey showed the new business sub-index, a proxy for both domestic and foreign demand, rose to 51.5 in October from 51.1 a month before.

This helped a composite index that takes into account both manufacturing and services activity rise to a four-month high of 51.3 last month from September's 51.1.

Firms raised prices at a sharper rate to end-consumers than their costs rose, signaling a pickup in inflation over coming months.

Retail inflation held steady at an annual pace of 3.28 percent in September, below the Reserve Bank of India's medium-term target of 4 percent.

Economic growth slowed to 5.7 percent in the April-June quarter from a year earlier, its weakest in three years. The economy is expected to expand 6.7 percent this fiscal year, its weakest pace in four years, a recent Reuters poll showed.
http://www.moneycontrol.com/news/bu...ises-in-october-on-higher-demand-2427959.html


----------



## RISING SUN

*To check flying coal dust hazard, Railways looking at covering its wagons: Piyush Goyal*
Indian Railways, the country’s largest freight mover, has started exploring a design change in its rolling stock to see if coal and other minerals can be carried in covered wagons instead of open ones to prevent coal dust from flying into the environment and also to expand the use of wagons.

“I have asked our teams to explore the option to see what design can be created… if these wagons can have covers. So they are looking into it,” Railway Minister Piyush Goyal told The Indian Express Friday.

An ongoing investigation by The Indian Express has revealed that transport of coal, at the rate of 25 tonnes per minute, by rail and road, has left in its wake environmental damage across Goa. And that much more coal is on the way — an estimated 51 million tonnes every year by 2030.

Speaking at the Idea Exchange programme of The Indian Express, Goyal said: “I take all of these reports… and I read them every morning. I take cognisance of that.”

Being the largest mover of coal in India, Railways has deployed around 72,000 wagons — or around 65 per cent of its freight rolling stock — to move coal across India since it occupies the top spot in terms of volumes and earnings among all kinds of material it transports. It accounts for around 40 per cent of railway earnings.

Known as BOXN wagons, these open-to-sky boxes on wheels are used for coal-carriage for operational efficiency as they can be loaded and unloaded faster, owing to being coverless. They are typically overturned for unloading faster. Loading too is easier in BOXN in mines, as well as in ports where imported coals are loaded from silos.






To prevent coal dust from flying into the environment, water is sprinkled on the coal at the loading point, and in many cases — like in Goa — the wagons are covered with tarpaulin. But as The Indian Express investigation has revealed, this solution is far from foolproof.

Now, the Railway Board has started exploring the option if these wagons have to be fitted with a hard-top cover without compromising the operations efficiency of freight movement.






“We have suggested that the new design should not decrease the coal-carrying capacity of each wagon because that hurts our revenue. And from an operational point of view, it should enable tippling,” Railway Board Member Traffic Mohammad Jamshed told The Indian Express. “Tippling” is the technical term used for mechanised overturning of wagons for unloading and loading by special wagon tipplers.

There is more benefit in covered wagons than protecting the environment. Covered wagons will make them more multipurpose, to carry anything from cement to salt — commodities which are difficult to move in open-to-elements wagons. “We have to given cement companies a 30 per cent discount if we carry cement in BOXN wagons because there is the fear or rain etc,” he said.
http://indianexpress.com/article/in...-at-covering-its-wagons-piyush-goyal-4921708/

*Railway ministry plans to speed up 600 trains, but 250 have slowed down*
While officials in the Railway ministry have gone to town about the speeding up of 600 trains from November 1, they have been tightlipped over the slowing down of more than 250 trains whose running time has increased from five minutes to 110 minutes.Trains from all zones have been slowed down, effective from November 1, but no intimation has been given to passengers. Data mining by TOI shows that for instance, the Rameswaram-Faizabad Express will now take 50 minutes more to cover its 2,900 km distance. 

The Chennai-Thanjavur Uzhavan Express has slowed down by 25 minutes, while the Lokmanya Tilak Terminus (LTT)-Gorakhpur is down by 1 hour and 15 minutes. The journey time of the Kolkata-Patna Express (13131) has increased by 1 hour and 20 minutes from November 1. 

After the `slow down', the average speed of trains like the Guwahati-Naharlagun Shatabdi Express and Secunderabad-Yeshwantpur Garib Rath has come down below 55 kmph, which is the benchmark for superfast trains. Indian Railways collects a `superfast surcharge' on the tickets for these trains and it remains to be seen if this will be withdrawn. 

Within the Southern Railway limits, sources said the running time of 20 trains has been increased 13 of them by five minutes and the rest by 1025 minutes. 
Railway officials say that the speeding up of many trains has happened at the cost of slowing down other trains, which is basically an optimising exercise. "In some areas, we have given extra mainte nance blocks because of which the trains have been slowed down. In North Frontier Railway , trains have been delayed due to the elephant corridor.There are some works going on in the Koraput-Jagdalpur section and a speed restriction has been imposed," the official said. 

In some cases, trains have been slowed down so that passengers can have a `convenient' arrival time. 
Giriraj Bissa, founder of erail.in which provides railway related data, questioned the transparency of Indian Railways. "Most trains have been speeded up by decreasing the slack time by only 5-10 minutes. But this has been publicised. However, the slowing down has not been circulated on social media or through press statements," he said. 

A Southern Railway official said the slowing down of these trains was unavoidable in order to maintain the superfast character of some trains. 
https://timesofindia.indiatimes.com...250-have-slowed-down/articleshow/61501430.cms

*New trains 2018: UDAY Express ‘luxurious’ double-decker train coming on these routes; check timings and details*
UDAY Express: Rail passengers from Coimbatore to Bengaluru, Bandra to Jamnagar and Visakhapatnam to Vijaywada have reason to cheer! Soon, Piyush Goyal-led Indian Railways will introduce the all new double-decker UDAY Express on these routes. UDAY Express or the Utkrisht Double-Decker Air-conditioned Yatri Express was announced in Railway Budget 2016 and is specially aimed at business travellers. Informed sources in Indian Railways have told FE Online that the first rake of the UDAY Express should be ready to ply before March 2018. “We are looking to prepare a prototype coach by the end of this year and the final rake within this financial year,” a railway official told FE Online.

According to the new Indian Railways timetable that became effective from November 1 this year, as many as three UDAY Express trains will be introduced in the coming year. The 22666 Coimbatore-Bengaluru UDAY Express will depart at 5:40 AM from Coimbatore to reach Bengaluru at 12:40 PM, taking a total time of 7 hours. On the other hand the 22665 Bengaluru-Coimbatore UDAY Express will depart at 2:15 PM from Bengaluru to reach Coimbatore at 9:00 PM, taking a total time of 6 hours and 45 minutes. The details of the other two UDAY Express trains between Bandra and Jamnagar and Visakhapatnam and Vijaywada are given in the chart below:

*UDAY Express: Routes and schedule*




UDAY Trains 2018: Timings and routes as per Indian Railways timetable
Instead of manufacturing new double-decker coaches, the existing ones are being refurbished to introduce new features for the comfort and entertainment of passengers. From automatic food and coffee/tea vending machines to LCD screens with blue-tooth connectivity, the new UDAY Express trains will boast of multiple features. “The screens will hang from the coach ceiling and if the passenger desires he/she can listen in using bluetooth/wi-fi ear phones that Railways will provide. The screens will be fitted in a way that all passengers can enjoy the onboard entertainment,” another railway official had told FE Online earlier. The double-decker trains already boast of modular toilets and eventually, Railways plans to modify the design in order to introduce bio-toilets.
http://www.financialexpress.com/ind...-bengalure-coimbatore-schedule-routes/918157/

*Aadhaar-verified passengers can now book 12 railway tickets a month online*
Indian Railways has increased the monthly cap on tickets booked on the ICRTC portal from six to 12 for Aadhaar-verified passengers, officials said. The move, which came into effect on October 26, is believed to be an innovative way for the railways to encourage passengers to link their Aadhar numbers to their online booking accounts on IRCTC.

IRCTC officials said passengers can continue to book up to six tickets a month without validating their Aadhaar cards. If the number goes beyond six, the Aadhaar number of the user and one of the passengers should be updated in the IRCTC portal, an official explained. Users on the IRCTC portal have to click on Aadhaar KYC under the ‘my profile’ category and update their Aadhaar number. A one-time password (OTP) will be sent to the mobile number linked to Aadhaar and should be entered for verification.

In addition, the Aadhaar number of any one of the accompanying passengers should also be updated under the ‘master list’. This will be validated through an OTP. Users can store the names of verified passengers accompanying them on the ‘master list’. This should be done before starting the process for booking more than six tickets a month, officials said.

The move is expected to eliminate malpractices in ticket bookings as touts and travel agents cannot create fake user IDs anymore. In the IRCTC portal, six passengers can be reserved on a single ticket under general quota while Tatkal bookings allow four passengers per ticket. The railways had announced in December last year that registration of Aadhaar with IRCTC was mandatory to avail concessions from April 1, 2017, but dropped the idea after opposition from various forums.
http://indianexpress.com/article/in...n-now-book-12-railway-tickets-a-month-online/

*Indian Railways will have an all-LHB fleet in 4-5 years; highest level of safety: Piyush Goyal*
The Indian Railways would stop inducting the relatively unsafe Integral Coach Factory (ICF)-type coaches, which consist of two-thirds of its 60,000-strong fleet at present, by the middle of 2018 while the production of safer Linke-Hoffman-Busch (LHB) coaches would be multiplied, railway minister Piyush Goyal said on Friday. “Rae Bareli (modern coach factory) has already sent me a proposal to produce 5,000 LHB coaches per year, up from 1,000 at present,” the minister said, stressing on the importance of ensuring safety of passengers. While the plan is to at least double the LHB coaches capacity from an annual 4,000 at present, given that about 20,000 LHB coaches are in use, it would take about five years to replace all ICF coaches with LHB. “In four to five years, ICF will be history,” Goyal asserted. Railways has three passenger coach manufacturing plants — Rae Bareli, ICF-Chennai and Rail Coach Factory at Kapurthala. Speaking at the Indian Express Group’s Idea Exchange programme, Goyal said the transporter’s coach factories were augmenting LHB capacities at a pace much faster than planned earlier.

While the cost of the renewed LHB capacity addition programme was not immediately available, replacing the entire IFC-type coaches could entail a capital expenditure of Rs 1.5 lakh crore, analysts said. The national transporter’s FY18 capex plan from budgetary resources and otherwise is `1.31 lakh crore, but this is to fund its entire capacity expansion in the year including laying new tracks, doubling, gauge conversion, electrification, foot over-bridges, station upgradation, etc. “Though the LHB technology is 30-year old, it is the best that we have,” Goyal said.

As reported by FE earlier, apart from ramping up its coach manufacturing capacity at various factories, railways will be roping in companies such as state-run BEML and private firm Titagarh Wagons who are into rail manufacturing to accelerate the production of LHB coaches. Sources said no ICF coaches will be manufactured now. These couplers enhance the safety features, prevent toppling and coaches pile-ups during derailments. Railways will also start prematurely retiring some of the older ICF coaches depending on their physical condition and will be used for other purposes such as parcel vans, as additional coaches for track machines, car carriers and staff resting vans.

As an interim measure, the carrier is also picking up ICF coaches with a life of at least 15 years for retrofitting with safe couplers. These couplers have enhanced safety features, preventing toppling and coaches piling up during derailments, which increase casualties.

While the derailment of Utkal Express on August 19, having ICF-type coaches, claimed at least 20 lives, the Kaifiyat Express mishap that happened later did not result in any loss of life, one reason being the train had only LHB coaches.

When asked whether the safety of the existing rail network ought not to be higher priority than bullet trains, Goyal said there was no shortage of funds for safety. “Funds available for safety are sufficient.. safety will not be compromised,” he said.

Japan’s Shinkansen technology was being brought to India (in the Rs 1.1 lakh crore Mumbai-Ahmedabad bullet train project) 53 years after it was out to use in the island country and by the time our facility would become operational, it would be 58 years (since Japan used it), the minister said, countering the view that India’s adoption of bullet trains was premature.

Setup Timeout Error: Setup took longer than 30 seconds to complete.
Goyal also said the Cabinet might take up the issue of commercial coal mining by the private sector “soon”. Allowing commercial coal mining without any restrictions on end use would help the government to reach its target of producing 1.5 billion million tonne (mt) of coal domestically by 2022—one billion mt by CIL, and 500 mt by the private sector. When put into action, the policy would open the doors to global mining giants such as Glencore, BHP Billiton and Rio Tinto. Representatives from power companies such as Jindal Steel & Power, Adani Enterprises, JSW Energy, Lanco Infratech and GMR had participated in a meeting with the coal ministry earlier this year to discuss the technicalities of the much-anticipated auction of coal mines.
http://www.financialexpress.com/ind...-highest-level-of-safety-piyush-goyal/919081/

*Indian Railways claws back freight share from roads, waterways*
The challenges of demonetisation notwithstanding, Indian Railways has notched up a seven-year high in freight loading between April and October, carrying an extra 30 million tonnes (mt) during the first seven months of the current fiscal.

The increase has come courtesy the concessions being extended to industries from last year with a strategy to attract freight. The Railways has won back a chunk of this business from roads, and to some extent from waterways.

The measures undertaken included doing away with port congestion surcharges, dual iron ore charges and providing empty flow direction concessions.

It also permitted goods such as coal and iron ore to be moved through all rail routes instead of the rail-cum-sea route, which it had to resort to in the past due to lack of capacity. Additionally, the Railways has allowed long-term agreements, which its customers seem to prefer. These policies were brought in last year after detailed discussions with stakeholders across sectors, who had promised to return to rail if their concerns were addressed.

The growth was also sharpened due to a low base effect. “Major tariff rationalisation initiatives have yielded expected results in terms of retaining and regaining freight traffic by Railways. The highest loading for month on month has resulted in 30 mt of incremental loading against negative growth last year during this period,” Mohammed Jamshed, Member Traffic, Railway Board told BusinessLine.

“...we are at 653.21 mt, up to October 2017. We are also above the target(for this period),” added an official.

The additional loading was driven by coal, raw materials to steel plants, cement, steel, iron ore, foodgrains, petroleum products and a set of new commodity groups. Only fertilisers saw a drop, but with a surge in demand, the Railways expects to see growth there, too, in the coming months.

Foodgrains, which had taken a hit in previous years, has grown 1.2 per cent despite the North-East being cut off for nearly 15 days due to floods. Petroleum products also — after tepid growth in previous years — has seen a 1.8 per cent growth. Other goods – the new group of 70-odd commodities where railways had introduced a large number of concessions — has seen robust growth of over nine per cent.

The container segment, after suffering two successive years of slow growth, has clocked a growth of 13.3 per cent in the period. During FY17, when the Railways carried 1109 mt of cargo, the transporter had incrementally loaded goods of five million tonnes compared to the previous year.

The result of the concessions had begun reflecting in the last quarter of the previous financial year. “During January-March 2017, we saw good growth,” said a government official.

The railways is hoping to achieve its yearly target this year after many years of misses. But that would still need the transporter to carry another 25 mt of goods in the remaining five months.
http://www.thehindubusinessline.com...share-from-roads-waterways/article9942720.ece


----------



## shi12jun



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RISING SUN

*All hail the rail: India's joint bullet train project with Japan picks up pace to meet Modi's tough new deadline*
Work on the joint bullet train project with Japan seems to have pushed top babus of Indian Railways work into 'high speed' to meet the project's looming deadline. 

With railway minister Piyush Goyal trying hard to meet Prime Minister Narendra Modi's advanced deadline of August 2022 instead of December 2023, chairman of railway board Ashwani Lohani has taken on the responsibility of key monitoring and chairing the periodic review meetings himself, which had until recently been done by another railway board official. 

This review meeting assumes great significance with the personal involvement of vice chairman of Niti Aayog, special advisor to Japanese PM Shinzo Abe, different ministries of government of India and heads of Maharashtra and Gujarat monitoring the pace of work. 





+3
Narendra Modi, Prime Minister of India

Elevating the significance of such gatherings, Lohani chaired the review meeting on Thursday, which was attended by Japanese ambassador, representatives of the Japan Government and principal secretary-rank officials of both Maharashtra and Gujarat, among other top railway officials. 

A railway board official, requesting anonymity, said: '*The message is clear and the level of people attending the meeting hints at not taking the review meeting as routine… A definite progress report every week must be tabled by the team of officers working on the bullet train project.*' 





+3
The bullet train speed is likely to be around 320 km per hour

The 508-km Mumbai-Ahmedabad high-speed rail project would cost around `1.10 lakh crore, of which Japan is giving a soft loan of around `88,000 crore at an interest rate of 0.1 per cent, to be repaid in 50 years with a 15-year grace period. 

The project itself involves 12 stations between Mumbai and Ahmedabad, namely *Mumbai, Thane, Virar, Boisar, Vapi, Bilimora, Surat, Bharuch, Vadodara, Anand, Ahmedabad and Sabarmati*. 

The train speed is likely to be around 320 km per hour. Lohani told Mail Today: '*Our track record with key projects has not been without cost-overruns and delayed deadlines.* 





+3
India's Prime Minister Narendra Modi (2nd R) and his Japanese counterpart Shinzo Abe (R) shake hands in front of a shinkansen train during their inspection at a bullet train manufacturing plant in Kobe, Hyogo prefecture on November 12, 2016

'The Japanese are very meticulous about doing things. We know the challenge in the magnitude of the complex project and an advanced deadline, but we will not allow any slippage in workmanship. It will be a dynamic mechanism to meet the Japanese timetable.' 

Lohani added: 'Goyal has given a free hand to all of us and offered his personal intervention at any stage when required, to cut any official delay.' 

*The strong Japanese consultant contingent present in India is preparing a master implementation programme to finish the project in a timely manner with Indian Railways. *

'*The consultancy part is ready and the engineering and basic infrastructure report will be ready by January 2018, and it will be followed by signalling and electrical reports by April*,' said a railway board official. 

'*Already a decision has been reached to make the entire stretch an elevated one, except for tunneling and bridges to avoid land acquisition issues.*' 

As part of the plan, the route will have 468 km of elevated tracks, 27 km in tunnels and the remaining 13 km on flat ground.
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/indiahom...-s-bullet-train-project-Japan-picks-pace.html

*PM Narendra Modi's bullet train project train puts Railways babus in high-speed work mode*
http://indiatoday.intoday.in/story/...ys-piyush-goyal-ashwani-lohani/1/1082554.html


----------



## RISING SUN

*Will Srinagar International Airport ever live up to its name? *
It is the twelfth year since the Srinagar Airport was granted international status, yet it does not operate international flights because the Government of India (GoI) has not given it permission.
Only during the 40 days in a year when Muslims go for the Hajj pilgrimage to Saudi Arabia, international flights operate from Srinagar airport; the rest of the year it is confined to domesticity.
Director of Srinagar International Airport, Sharad Kumar, told Kashmir Reader that the airport has the required facilities for operating international flights. He said these facilities were installed by the GoI in February 1998 and were first used to handle international Hajj flights from Srinagar in January 2002.
*In March 2005, the airport was formally granted international status by the Indian government. The GoI funding of Rs 130 crore expanded the terminal and increased the parking stands from four to nine, able to serve both domestic and international flights. *In 2009, for the first time in the history of Srinagar airport, Air India started weekly flights to Dubai, but these were terminated in the beginning of 2010.
“Since then, no international flights, expect during the Hajj period, took off from here,” Kumar said.
The airport director said he had written to the concerned department in Jammu and Kashmir Government and to the Airports Authority of India (AAI) for starting international flights. “The minister in the state government has shown a positive attitude and has said he will take up the matter with the GoI. What has been the outcome, I am not aware,” Kumar said. “Lately I have proposed starting *flights to Dubai, Malaysia, Kazakhstan and Uzbekistan from Srinagar*, as a starter. I have sent the proposal to both the state and central government. I am waiting for their nod.”
Before Jammu and Kashmir became a contested territory between India and Pakistan, the airport was used only by the British Air Force. During the Indo-Pakistan War of 1947, the airport received Indian military troops. Although the airport was small and lacked landing aids, the airdrop was still carried out successfully on October 27. In 1979, the Airports Authority of India established a civil enclave at the airport.
*At present, five airlines – Jet Airways, Spice, Indigo, Air India and GoAir – carry domestic passengers. The airport now has the required infrastructure for operating night flights, including required runway length, runway lights and adequate staff at the aerodrome.*

*The Srinagar airport occupies a small corner of the massive IAF air base and is under their control. The airport land has actually been leased out to the AAI by the Indian Air Force and houses the terminal building where passengers check-in and depart. The AAI also controls the apron area (where an aircraft is parked). The airspace and runway control is with the IAF.*
http://kashmirreader.com/2017/11/05/will-srinagar-international-airport-ever-live-up-to-its-name/

*Finnair weighs Indian flyers, carry-on baggage at Helsinki airport*
The next time you fly Finnair out of Helsinki, the airline may request you to stand on a weighing scale with your carry-on (hand) baggage. 

The European carrier, which has six and two flights a week to Delhi and Goa respectively, as its current India operations, has started collecting data at Helsinki airport "on passenger and carry-on luggage weights to update data that is used for aircraft load calculations". Aircraft weight is among the key factors used to correctly determine the amount of fuelling required for different flights. 

Finnair's India GM Desmond Chacko told TOI the weighing is "purely voluntary and anonymous", and only the customer service agent sees the weighing result. Citing the same reason, he couldn't confirm whether India-bound passengers were also being weighed. 

"Our intention is to gather enough data from our own network and own customers to verify that we have quality data in use for our calculations. This is why we have now, during Tuesday and Wednesday, asked around 180 customers to volunteer to be weighed with their carry-on luggage at Helsinki Airport, and it was great to see that so many people wanted to be a part of this study," Chacko said. 

The airline expects to weigh about 2,000 flyers till next spring to get statistically accurate data from its network. It will be done on flights to different routes and also from different seasons because in winter people have heavy coats, while in summer they wear lighter clothing. 

Finnair's purpose for the weight study is to determine whether it has accurate data on passenger standard weights used for determining aircraft performance and loading calculations. 
https://m.timesofindia.com/india/fi...-baggage-at-helsinki/articleshow/61513680.cms


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.deccanherald.com/content/641219/aadhaar-based-attendance-rly-staffers.html
New Delhi, Press Trust of India, Nov 5 2017, 19:27 IST

Cracking the whip on latecomers, the railway ministry has said it will install Aadhaar-based biometric attendance system across its zones and divisions by January 31 next year.

The railway board issued a letter in this regard to all zones on November 3.

According to the order, the biometric attendance system would be first implemented in the offices of all divisions, zones, Metro Rail Kolkata, railways workshop, factories and production units by November 30.

"The plan is to put a check on the officials arriving late or not coming to work at all," a senior rail official told PTI.

"Once the Aadhaar-based biometric attendance system is installed across the railway zones and divisions by January 31, 2018, this problem can be addressed," the official added.

In the second phase, it will be implemented in all the offices of the Railways, including public undertakings, attached and subordinate offices by January 31, 2018.

Currently, the system is already in place in the railway board and a few zonal headquarters.

The letter from the board also states the biometric system should be integrated and implemented in such a way that it can be monitored by the divisional railway manager's office.

It has also instructed that CCTV cameras be provided with the biometric machine.


----------



## RISING SUN

*Westinghouse recovery boosts India nuclear power programme*
New Delhi’s plans to allow some of the world’s biggest nuclear power companies to build reactors in India have been boosted by the news that Westinghouse, one of those companies, is planning to exit bankruptcy within months. But with renewable power dropping in price and India now provided with a surfeit of electricity generation, some analysts are doubting the wisdom of spending millions of dollars on large and expensive foreign-built plants. Krish Rajan, vice-president for Westinghouse in India, said last month that the company expected to exit Chapter 11 proceedings early next year, adding that it still intended to build six reactors in India. Essential stories related to this article The Big Read Reality dawns on India’s solar ambitions India Politics & Policy Modi looks to spark India electricity drive Special Report Renewable Energy Renewable energy industry races to keep pace with New Delhi’s ambitious targets That news has been welcomed by some in the Indian government, which is one of few around the world still looking to expand its nuclear power capacity following the 2011 Fukushima disaster. Ravi Grover, a nuclear scientist and adviser to the department of atomic energy, says: “Electricity generation in India will continue to grow at about 6 per cent. India can provide for this on the basis of coal-fired power plants or low carbon sources, and it is desirable that low-carbon sources are given preference. “If nuclear power from foreign sources does not materialise, it would imply generation from coal-fired sources would have to be higher.” Others, however, argue that India should focus instead on its growing renewables revolution, which has seen the cost of solar power drop below that of coal. “Renewables are quicker, cheaper and more convenient to build,” says Amit Bhandari, a fellow at the Gateway House think-tank. “We already have constant power being delivered by our coal plants. We should be focusing what capital there is on renewable generation.” India has one of the world’s oldest nuclear power programmes, having built Asia’s first research reactor in 1954. But the amount of electricity generated by nuclear plants remains tiny compared with other forms of generation. The country has 22 reactors providing up 2.1 per cent of the country’s overall capacity, compared with 17.7 per cent from renewable sources and 58.7 per cent from coal. The Indian nuclear power industry has long been hampered by a lack of uranium, with restrictions on imports imposed after India’s first nuclear weapons test in 1974. But a deal with the US in 2010 paved the way for New Delhi to begin talks with the US-based companies Westinghouse and GE Hitachi, as well as Areva of France. In recent years those talks have ground to a halt, in part because of India’s insistence that nuclear power plant developers should be liable for any future accidents — something no other country demands. Narendra Modi’s government has tried to limit the impact of that law by setting up an insurance fund for potential victims of a nuclear accident, but industry executives still insist it should be scrapped. Another reason for the lack of progress has been the dire financial health of both Westinghouse, a subsidiary of Toshiba, and Areva, which remains deep in debt even after being recapitalised by the French state. Nuclear power companies worldwide have struggled since Fukushima, which saw several of the world’s biggest economies cancel their atomic energy programmes. The comments last month by Westinghouse’s Mr Rajan have provided hope to some in New Delhi that talks might soon resume. But some experts believe they are going nowhere. “There are no active negotiations with foreign vendors,” says Brahma Chellaney, a professor at the Centre for Policy Research in New Delhi. “Years after India signed the nuclear deal with the US, not a single western-designed power plant is under construction, and even if you started now it would not be built for another 10 years.” Westinghouse would not comment further, nor would GE Hitachi or Areva. A government spokesman did not reply to a request for comment. Mr Chellaney argues that India should instead concentrate on rolling out its domestically designed plants, which are smaller and cheaper than those built by international companies. According to Mr Bhandari’s calculations, a domestic plant can be built for about $3 per megawatt, while a Westinghouse one is likely to cost between $6 and $7 per megawatt. “Indian nuclear plants are of a reliable design, and are more efficient in terms of cost,” says Mr Chellaney. “What’s more, because they are built by a state-owned operator, the government can stop worrying about who would pay the cost in the event of a nuclear accident — they would.”
https://www.ft.com/content/d5ca519a-bf9d-11e7-b8a3-38a6e068f464

*India’s Renewable Capacity Set To Double By 2022*
If there’s one success story being written in India, it’s that of renewable energy.

By the government’s own reckoning, despite India’s energy needs likely to double over the next seven years (going by the current rate of economic growth), the nation is likely to meet two-fifths of its electricity needs with renewable sources by 2030.

Power and Renewable Energy Minister R K Singh told reporters recently that the efficiency of solar panels itself had already reached 30 percent, and prices were likely to reduce due to an increase in usage.

The government’s stipulated target is of 175 Gigawatt (GW) of renewable generation by 2022, which includes 100 GW of solar and 60 GW of wind generation, up from the current total renewable energy generation capacity of about 59 GW (with wind already now at about 33 GW).

What’s more, a report this month by the International Energy Agency (IEA) said India’s renewable energy capacity would more than double by 2022, which would be enough to overtake renewable expansion in the European Union for the first time.

India’s present-day renewable energy installed capacity is about 59 GW. “By 2022, India’s renewable capacity will more than double. This growth is enough to overtake renewable expansion in the European Union for the first time,” IEA said in its latest renewables market analysis and forecast.

*Related: The Remarkable Recovery Of Big Oil*

The IEA added that the solar photovoltaic (PV) and wind together represented 90 percent of India’s capacity growth, as auctions yielded some of the world’s lowest prices for both technologies.

India needs an investment of around U.S. $100 billion to meet the target of 175 GW of renewable energy capacity by 2022.

As of now, China was the undisputed leader of renewable electricity capacity expansion over the forecast period, with over 360 GW of capacity coming online. China, as per the IEA, had already exceeded its 2020 solar PV target three years ahead of time and is set to achieve its onshore wind target in 2019.

China, India and the U.S. will account for two-thirds of global renewable expansion by 2022, according to the IEA report. The total solar PV capacity by then would exceed the combined total power capacities of India and Japan today, it added.

The power consumption of electric vehicles — including cars, two- and three-wheelers, and buses — was expected to double over the next five years. Renewable electricity is estimated to represent almost 30 percent of their consumption by 2022, up from 26 percent today.

This year’s renewable forecast was 12 percent higher than last year, mostly because of solar PV traction in China and India.
https://oilprice.com/Alternative-En...Renewable-Capacity-Set-To-Double-By-2022.html

*India's ride hailing firm Ola ties up with Microsoft for connected car platform*
Indian ride hailing service Ola has tied up with Microsoft Corp to build a new connected vehicle platform and will also use the U.S tech gaint’s Azure cloud computing service to power its in-car entertainment offering, it said on Tuesday.

The platform will help with a vehicle’s diagnostics, predictive maintenance and navigation, Bengaluru-headquartered Ola said in a statement.

“Both companies will collaborate to take this platform to car manufacturers globally, to integrate with vehicle systems,” it said.

The announcement comes at a time when the U.S. firm’s chief Satya Nadella is in India.
https://www.reuters.com/article/ola...soft-for-connected-car-platform-idUSL3N1ND2XK

*ABB to expand traction transformer business in India*
Swiss engineering group ABB said today that it will expand its traction transformer business in India to drive competitiveness.

India's expansion is aligned with growth in railways and metro network, the company said in a statement.

ABB has announced a strategic realignment of its global transformer manufacturing, engineering and service footprint to enhance competitiveness in a dynamic market environment marked by increasing competition and consolidation in the rail industry.

The company said its plans here are also aimed at supporting the government's 'Make in India' initiative.

"With our traction transformers made in Vadodara we have provided best in class technology for the modernisation of the Indian transportation sector," said Sanjeev Sharma, Managing Director, ABB India in a statement.

"Our 1000th traction transformer went to the Lucknow metro project while the 800 new electric freight locomotives for India Railways will also be fitted with ABB s reliable and compact traction transformers supporting modernisation and economic development," he added.

ABB's traction transformer factory is located in Maneja, Gujarat and is the company's oldest and biggest manufacturing location in the country.

ABB has been supplying traction transformers to Indian Railways and metro rail since 1999.
https://m.economictimes.com/industr...er-business-in-india/articleshow/61547630.cms


----------



## RISING SUN

*India-New Zealand DTAA: Third Protocol notified*
India has notified the third Protocol amending the existing double taxation avoidance convention (DTAC) with New Zealand.

This Protocol — which was signed by both countries on October 26, 2016 — provides for a revamped framework of exchange of tax related information in line with international standards. This will help curb tax evasion and tax avoidance between the two countries and will also enable mutual assistance in collection of taxes.

The third Protocol entered into force in India on September 7 this year and has been notified in the official Gazette on November 2, an official release said.
http://www.thehindubusinessline.com...aa-third-protocol-notified/article9947379.ece

*Gold Imports by India Slump as Inventories Pile Up*
Gold imports by India, the world’s biggest consumer after China, dropped 31 percent last month from a year earlier, according to a person familiar with the information.

Inbound shipments fell to 66.8 metric tons in October, from 96.7 tons, said the person, who asked not to be identified because the data aren’t public. The figure would leave imports for the first 10 months at 777.1 tons, still 91 percent higher on the year, according to data compiled by Bloomberg. Finance Ministry spokesman D.S. Malik didn’t respond to a call to his mobile phone to confirm the October amount.

Shipments had surged this year on purchases ahead of a new national tax regime, and as some buyers looked to benefit from bilateral duty-free trade agreements with nations like South Korea and Indonesia, avoiding the 10 percent levy applied to imports from other countries. The subsequent build-up in inventories, coupled with slow domestic demand, has led to an easing off in overseas purchases.





Last month, India moved to curb trade irregularities involving tax avoidance. The government in August also banned exports of gold products above 22 carats.

On the domestic front, sales have weakened following the imposition of a uniform goods and services tax in July, and after an anti money-laundering act was briefly imposed on the sector in August. The withdrawal of the act in October had spurred expectations of a recovery around the Diwali gifting festival in the middle of the month.

“Post-GST sales were very minimal, so all that inventory had piled up,” Saurabh Gadgil, chairman of PN Gadgil Jewellers Pvt. Ltd., said by phone from Pune. While October was a good month, “we need to see for a couple of months more as to how things shape up as demand has been average post-Diwali,” he said.
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...ndia-are-said-to-slump-as-inventories-pile-up

*India a stand-out market: Yum! Global CEO Greg Creed*
Yum! Brands chief executive Greg Creed called India a stand-out market, while announcing the US restaurant giant’s third-quarter results.

“India was a standout market for Pizza Hut with its fifth consecutive quarter of same store sales growth,” Creed said during an investor call.

The company owns brands such as Pizza Hut, KFC and Taco Bell. In the past quarter, it posted system sales growth of 8% for KFC and 7% for Pizza Hut, its fifth consecutive quarter of growth in India, signalling a revival in the eating out sector which had been witnessing low single digit same store sales till early last year.
“We had taken some deliberate decisions to reorganise our businesses, associate with like-minded partners and focus on our core product offerings,” KFC managing director Rahul Shinde said.

Two years back, Yum! had consolidated its India business with two franchisees — Devyani International and Sapphire Foods, a consortium led by private equity firm Samara Capital.

“We have signed development agreements with our franchisees in India and I recently met with these franchisees and can feel there is enthusiasm for the brand. They are great examples of franchises to exhibit the three C's — capable, capitalised, committed; committed both to our brand and to our culture,” the global CEO said at the earnings call.

“With the perfect pan pizza team members ready for action and the right partners in place, India is poised to accelerate its growth and we look forward to seeing the continued success in this market,” he added.
Yum! is now locally sourcing corn in India, he said. The global CEO also pointed out that India, along with Brazil, China and Canada, were Taco Bell’s four growth markets. “We continue to be excited about the potential for this brand internationally and changes to the supply chain such as those made in India will make the brand sustainable internationally over that long-term.” Taco Bell, Yum’s third brand in India, is much smaller compared with Pizza Hut and KFC.
https://m.economictimes.com/industr...lobal-ceo-greg-creed/articleshow/61541626.cms

*Wall of money chasing India stocks shows investor euphoria alive *

As Indian stock markets breach record highs, investor appetite for risk remains unabated. 

Investors plowed 160 billion rupees ($2.5 billion) into the funds in October, a 19th straight month of inflows, data from the Association of Mutual Funds in India show. The 964 billion rupees rupees received by equity funds this fiscal year, which started in April, is more than triple from a year earlier.

Retail investors have piled into financial assets with gusto after Prime Minister Narendra Modi moved to ban high-value currency last November, 2 1/2 years after taking office. The clampdown took the sheen off property and gold, and caused deposit rates to drop as the move left banks flushed with liquidity. The wall of local money has made Indian stocks the most expensive in Asia when measured by price to earnings. 









“Inflows into equity funds began after the new government took the reins and accelerated after the cash ban as the crackdown turned investors away from gold and land,” Hiren Ved, chief investment officer at Mumbai-based Alchemy Investment Management Ltd.,
said by phone. “Money still keeps running away from deposits to equities.” 

Mutual funds have plowed a record $14.7 billion into stocks this year, more than double the inflow from overseas. The S&P BSE Sensex is up 34 percent in dollar terms since Jan. 1, and is vying with South Korea’s benchmark for the top spot among Asia’s major markets. 

The shift toward financial assets will gather pace, according to Morgan Stanley. 
India’s total financial savings are at 9 percent of the economy, compared with a peak of 15 percent eight years ago, and the government’s push for pension funds to invest in stocks will drive flows higher, the firm said in September. 

“One may see a month or two where flows may turn marginally negative or are low, but I don’t see that as a long-term trend,” Alchemy’s Ved said.
https://economictimes.indiatimes.co...horia-alive/articleshow/61544529.cms?from=mdr

*India ups fight on tax-treaty abuse*
The Paradise Papers data leak shows how individuals and companies, including Indians, have parked money in tax havens, or made investments in other countries via intermediaries set up in such tax-friendly zones. The objective of these entities is to gain from the low or nil tax on certain categories of income which these countries provide. 

Countries are taking steps to prevent such abuse by amending domestic tax provisions or by joining hands with global organisations. 

In India GAAR, or general anti-avoidance rule provisions, in effect from April 1, empower authorities to deal with improper tax-avoidance arrangements. 

As part of G20, India has participated actively in the Base Erosion and Profit Shifting (BEPS) initiative, spearheaded by the Organisation for Economic Co-operation and Development (OECD), since 2012. BEPS refers to MNCs' tax avoidance strategies that reduce the tax bases for countries. 

Under BEPS, India in June signed a multilateral investment (MLI) agreement to prevent tax-treaty abuse. It introduced a three-tier documentation under transfer pricing, covering deals by MNCs with related parties. Exchange of such documentation with other countries will mitigate shifting of profits to low-tax nations. 

"Since the Supreme Court decision in 2013, in the case of Azadi Bachao Andolan, which held that benefits of a tax treaty cannot be denied as long as the taxpayer has a certificate of residence, several measures have been put in place to prevent treaty abuse," said Abhishek Goenka, partner and leader, direct tax, PwC India. GAAR places the need for business substance over and above the legal form of a transaction. "Government's clarified that GAAR will override tax treaties, and mere satisfaction of threshold conditions in tax treaties will not mean GAAR cannot be invoked," Goenka added. 

India has withdrawn capital gains exemptions by renegotiating treaties with Mauritius, Cyprus and Singapore."Round-tripping of capital (where money flows to a foreign country and returns) is also a key concern. To address this, the concept of place of effective management (POEM) has been widened, such that structures devoid of real substance in the overseas jurisdiction can be brought to tax in India," said Goenka. 

Punit Shah, partner, Dhruva Advisors, said countries are making efforts to shed the tag of being perceived as tax havens. "Mauritius has tried to introduce and enhance domestic measures to ensure treaty benefits are granted to entities with adequate substance in terms of infrastructure and other requirements," he said. 

"MLI seeks to curb usage of shell or letter box companies to gain undue tax benefits.If the purpose of an arrangement is to avail tax benefits, this will be denied," said Shah. 

Last month, final rules were issued for country-bycountry reporting (CBCR), a three-tier documentation requirement under transfer pricing, where MNCs must provide information on economic activity, inter-company pricing and global allocation of income. 

However, not all transactions that involve use of entities in low-tax countries are tainted. Girish Vanvari, national tax head, KPMG India, said, "Tax planning via tax treaties is legitimate and legal.There's no issue in having companies or trust overseas. The key is to justify source of funds and remittance of funds. The problem arises when the funds source and company's activities cannot be justified."
https://timesofindia.indiatimes.com...reaty-abuse/articleshow/61538669.cms?from=mdr

*Mobile-ready India infuses new life into Open Source: Red Hat *
Open Source technologies like Linux have helped innumerable tech start-ups to flourish and one company that can take credit for providing entrepreneurs with a solid IT foundation is North Carolina-based Red Hat.

Over two decades ago, Red Hat began with the idea of collaborating with IT leaders, open source advocates, developers and partners to create an Open Source ecosystem that spans Cloud, Middleware, Operating Systems, Storage, Virtualisation and Management. It is now ready to exploit today's most promising opportunity -- the mobile space. 

India, with ever-increasing mobile and Internet consumption, offers a unique opportunity for Red Hat that has expanded its operations and increased the headcount in the country by nearly 25 per cent in the last year alone. 

Mobility has become a top priority for Indian enterprises as it promises to drive innovation and streamline operational efficiency -- besides delivering customised customer experiences -- and here, Red Hat is keen to drive growth for the government, banking and financial services and insurance (BFSI), telecommunications and manufacturing sectors. 

"There is faster adoption of technology and creation of new services in the digital space, be it positioning your bank for a better mobile experience or putting together scalable service delivery platform for a telco. The growing mobile and app-delivery space is now a key growth engine for us," Rajesh Rege, Managing Director at Red Hat India, told IANS in an interview. 

Red Hat Mobile Application Platform enables users to develop and deploy mobile apps in an agile and flexible manner. Recently, leading life insurance firm DHFL Pramerica Life Insurance Company Ltd (DPLI) implemented the platform to strengthen its mobile app presence. 

While the Asia-Pacific region is Red Hat's second-largest R&D set-up outside the US (third-largest globally), Pune houses the company's second-largest engineering facility outside of North America (also third-largest globally). 

"Red Hat has a strong presence in metros and is investing in people and partners to meet customer interest in Open Source solutions in 20 cities such as Jaipur, Bhubaneswar, Lucknow, Ahmadabad and Coimbatore," Rege told IANS. 

The company that registered $723 million in revenue (up 21 per cent year-over-year) in the second quarter of fiscal year 2018 that ended August 31, has helped the Bombay Stock Exchange and the Employees' Provident Fund Organisation (EPFO) rejig their data infrastructure. 

"We helped the EPFO consolidate data from some 17-18 data centres into one consolidated environment to host several tens of millions of accounts," Rege noted. 

A recent survey by Red Hat with market research firm Forrester Consulting said that Indian IT decision-makers are turning to Open Source to drive digital innovation and support their businesses with new capabilities. 

The study surveyed 455 CIOs and senior IT decision-makers from nine countries in the Asia Pacific region. Respondents from India anticipated that use of Open Source will increase in Internet of Things (IoT) by 45 per cent whereas 43 per cent believe that Open Source will 
help increase their agile hybrid Cloud infrastructure, application development and DevOps environments. 

Not just India, Red Hat has a strong presence in neighbouring countries like Sri Lanka and Bangladesh. 

Working with Cloud partners such as Amazon Web Services (AWS) and Microsoft Azure, Red Hat is uniquely positioned in the Cloud space through its technology pieces -- be it Public, Private or Hybrid Cloud.

"We have an efficient partner ecosystem that can provide firms the Red Hat environment in their Cloud. When it comes to start-ups, our experience worldwide is that they are eventually starting their journey in Cloud with Open Source solutions," Rege said. 

On helping over 51 million Small and Medium Enterprises (SMEs) in the country embrace Cloud, Rege said the Red Hat model comes in handy for them. 

"We have local Cloud partners who have created several Cloud-enabled apps and services which these SMEs can easily embrace," added the Red Hat India executive. 

Red Hat's most popular offering Linux, besides the OpenStack Platform that delivers core Infrastructure-as-a-Service (IaaS), is highly secure too. 

"Have you heard about any data security lapse regarding Linux? The Open Source community is very strong when it comes to security.
There are at any point of time multiple global users eyeballing the solutions, searching for security issues and potentially coming up with reliable answers," Rege said. 

Red Hat is constantly working with the community in India as well as a rich portfolio of technology partners to help architect, build and deploy Open Source solutions for customers. 

"Our approach is to build robust solutions in the first place with adequate testing and bug fixes to avoid any vulnerability in the product," Rege said. 
https://economictimes.indiatimes.co...rce-red-hat/articleshow/61541745.cms?from=mdr

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

Adani to set up new Jharkhand power plant to supply to Bangladesh

Modi kills two birds with one stone.
Enriching his crony forcing BD to utilize line of credit extended.
Modi's whole purpose was to enrich both Adanis & Amabnis through this line of credit shik.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Environment and Forests
09-November, 2017 16:57 IST
*Environment Ministry holds meeting to discuss situation arising out of Air Pollution *

Seven-member committee headed by Environment Secretary constituted to Monitor solutions 

A seven-member committee headed by the Secretary, Ministry of Environment, Forest and Climate Change has been constituted to continuously monitor the short-term and long-term solutions to air pollution. The Committee will meet at regular, short intervals to draw up a plan and ensure enforcement. Other members of the committee include:

Secretary, Science & Technology;

Secretary, Department of Biotechnology;

Additional Secretary, Niti Aayog;

Chief Secretary, Delhi;

Chairman, Central Pollution Control Board and

Representative of Vidhi Centre for Legal Policy.

Several other critical issues were deliberated upon at a meeting held in the Environment Ministry here today, to discuss and review the situation arising out of air pollution in Delhi and National Capital Region. Secretary, Ministry of Environment, Forest and Climate Change (MoEF&CC), Shri C.K Mishra, held a meeting with Central Pollution Control Board (CPCB) and Environment Pollution (Prevention & Control) Authority (EPCA) to assess the current situation of air quality and work out the future course of action. Chairman, EPCA, Shri Bhure Lal, Member, EPCA, Ms. Sunita Narain and officers of MoEF&CC were among those who attended the meeting.

A decision was taken at the meeting to request respective State Governments to fully implement the Graded Response Action Plan (GRAP) including control of road and construction dust, garbage burning, control of power plants and industrial emissions, entry of vehicles and several other related factors. It was also decided to ensure that apart from other directions, closure of brick kilns, hot mix plants, stone crushers, intensification of public transport, sprinkling of water and mechanised sweeping of roads, ban on construction, ban on use of pet coke and furnace oil should be fully implemented and respective implementing agencies held accountable. CPCB has been asked to continuously monitor the situation. 

As meteorological conditions have been a major factor for the current situation, the issues likely to impact it were also discussed at the meeting. It was also decided to ensure that the directions issued by the MoEF&CC/CPCB/EPCA are implemented by all the concerned agencies and the hotspots are visited regularly to assess the situation.



******


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.deccanherald.com/content/641841/pilot-less-locomotive-travels-8.html

DH News Service, Kalaburagi, Nov 9 2017, 17:16 IST 





The electric engine was detached from the bogies and stationed on Platform no 4. Representation image

A locomotive, which was separated from bogies and stationed at Wadi Junction, 'travelled' without pilot for 8 km towards Yadgir before it was stopped, causing anxiety among the railway officials and people alike.

The Chennai-Mumbai Mail (no 11028) arrived at Wadi Junction at around 3 pm. The electric engine was detached from the bogies and stationed on Platform no 4. However, the engine started moving on the tracks. People, who observed the engine moving, started screaming and alerted the railway officials.

The railway officials immediately swung into action and sent the loco-pilot of the locomotive on a two-wheeler on Konchuru Road to overtake the engine and to stop it. The train was stopped near Diggi Tanda. Railway officials rushed to the spot and conducted inspection. The locomotive was later brought back to Wadi.


----------



## RISING SUN

*India's report on tax evasion to be released in OECD meeting *
India will release a peer review report on *legal steps taken by it to combat offshore tax evasion and enhancing of global cooperation for exchange of information to fight tax crimes at a global conference* next week.

Reports from five other countries will also be released alongside India during the 10th meeting of the 'Global Forum on Transparency and Exchange of Information for Tax Purposes' in Cameroon.

"New *efforts to ensure a worldwide level playing field and global implementation of transparency standards* will top the agenda during the 10th meeting," Organisation for Economic Co-operation and Development (OECD) said in a statement issued here.

The meeting, scheduled between November 15-17, will "have representation" from India, said official sources in the Union finance ministry in New Delhi.
_

Six second round peer review reports will also be published during the meeting that includes India, Curacao, Denmark, Isle of Man, Italy and Jersey, the statement said._

The meeting will bring together more than 200 delegates for discussions on accelerating international cooperation against tax evasion with a focus on developing countries, particularly those in Africa, it said.

The members will discuss key developments in the areas of exchange of information on request as well as automatic exchange of information.

"They will also discuss the Global Forum's future work plans to strengthen their cooperation and how to maximise the benefits of improved tax transparency," the OECD said.

A peer review is conducted by the member countries of a nation to check the implementation of the OECD stipulated standards of transparency and exchange of information for tax purposes initiated by it to combat offshore tax evasion crimes.

The OECD said the global cooperation to fight tax evasion and avoidance has grown rapidly over the past few years and "tax transparency and exchange of information between tax authorities about financial assets and activities of their taxpayers abroad has proved to be a valuable tool in this fight".

The development comes at a time when India and other countries have come across tax practices detailed in 'Paradise Papers', a trove of leaked offshore investment documents relating to wealthy individual and institutions.

*India has set up a multi-agency group of probe agencies to check if the over 700 entities named in the leaks paid due taxes and followed regulatory norms before setting up offshore businesses.*

Headquartered in Paris, OECD is the world's largest network for international cooperation in the field of taxation and financial information exchange, bringing together 146 countries and jurisdictions, including the European Union.
https://economictimes.indiatimes.co...ecd-meeting/articleshow/61562793.cms?from=mdr


----------



## RISING SUN

*In a first, Amul butter travels to Delhi via train*
Around *a fortnight *after home grown dairy giant Amul approached the Indian Railways (IR) on its official Twitter handle with a business proposition to use refrigerated parcel vans to transport butter across India, the *first shipment from Gujarat was on its way to national capital Delhi on Saturday*. 

Amul on Saturday morning flagged off the first refrigerator van with *17 metric tonne of butter* from Palanpur in north Gujarat to Delhi through a milk train. While Amul tweeted about this thanking @RailMinIndia for the prompt action, union railway minister Piyush Goyal too promptly responded to it by stating - "From Gujarat to Delhi, made and transported with love". 

*On October 23 the Gujarat Co-operative Milk Marketing Federation (GCMMF) - the apex marketing body of all district dairy unions in Gujarat that markets brand Amul had reached out to the railway ministry on its Twitter handle with the proposition saying: "Interested in using refrigerated parcel vans to transport Amul butter across India." * 

Indian Railways (IR) had promptly responded on the micro-blogging site using a popular tag line of the company. 

"*IR will be utterly butterly delighted to get the taste of India to every Indian*," the ministry's handle @RailMinIndia had tweeted. 

"Every month, we transport 10,000 metric tonnes of refrigerated products including butter, cheese, chocolate and ice-cream from Gujarat to various destinations in the country. All these products are currently transported via road. But we are exploring railway as a new mode of transport," GCMMF's managing director R S Sodhi told TOI. 

Sodhi said that using railways as mode of transport will help reduce the travel time and can be cost-effective in the long run. 

"For instance, *a truck carrying refrigerated products reaches Guwahati on tenth day. If we use train it will reach in 36 hours*," Sodhi said, adding that Amul is also in talks with IR to reduce the freight charges for transporting such products. 

Currently, transporting such products via railways would cost nearly 15 to 20% more compared to road route as it has to bear the bridging cost (of loading and unloading this products). 

*Amul already transports a large volume of liquid milk and other dairy products like milk powder and tetrapaks to far off destinations including Agartala and Siliguri in North East, Jammu in North, Varanasi, Kanpur and Patna in Central India apart from destinations in Southern parts of the country through trains for which it pays around Rs 100 crore as annual rail freight. *

For instance, around eight lakh litres per day milk is transported through a dedicated milk train with rail milk tankers (RMTs) from Palanpur to Delhi. On other routes to Kolkata and Mumbai, RMTs are attached with regular passenger/ express trains. 

"But most of this is dry cargo. The refrigerated vans currently available with IR has two chambers including one that can maintain temperature between zero to four degrees celsius while another chamber where the temperature can be as low as minus 20 degree celsius," said a GCMMF official, "with this technology, we can also transport products like frozen paneer and ice-cream in future."
https://timesofindia.indiatimes.com...s-to-delhi-via-train/articleshow/61611401.cms

*Railways to start 9-month ‘upskilling’ exercise for employees in January*
The Indian Railways will launch the country’s largest time-bound “upskilling” exercise for government employees to *upgrade the skillsets of its 13 lakh-strong workforce with a single drive spanning nine months*. Named Project Saksham, the exercise will start in January 2018 and go on till September, putting through training courses and specially designed skill-upgrade modules. Employees from the rank of a peon to the Railway Board Members and everyone in between will undergo the training.

Railway Board Chairman Ashwani Lohani has sent instructions to all General Managers of zones and production units to identify the training courses and formulate the plan on priority.

The launch date of the project has been tentatively scheduled to coincide with the 155th birth anniversary of Swami Vivekananda, sources said.

“… there is a need to do a concentrated capsule of training for all employees in a short period of time to boost their productivity and efficiency,” Lohani said in his letter to the zones.

The nature of the short-duration training will range from refresher courses, with an eye on evolved global practices in the respective areas, to skills in the existing lining of functioning, sources said.

Lohani’s reasoning behind the drive is that with growing services, newer benchmarks of service delivery and higher expectations of the clientele, employees need to build skills to rise to the occasion. “_Employees can and do deliver only when they have the right skills, knowledge and the mindset to deliver to the new standards of excellence that we hold from them all_,” he has said in the letter.

General Managers would identify training modules, divide their workforce into small groups and communicate the entire plan to the ministry by December 31.

*Each will be a five-day on-the-job training, or classroom sessions in Railway Training Centres, depending on the nature of the course. *According to the directive, the reporting managers of all employees need to be actively involved in the pre-training and post-training process to ensure that the newly learned skills can be easily integrated into the regular jobs.

*Groups of railway officers are going to Japan to train in various processes of the Shinkansen bullet train and heavy haul technologies. The Railways also sends its officers empannelled in the additional secretary grade for a short course in the Carnegie Mellon University in Pittsburgh.*
http://indianexpress.com/article/in...ng-exercise-for-employees-in-january-4933419/


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.hindustantimes.com/india...tment-surge/story-aKtblRJ0Q018f2jGM1q5zK.html

*Hundreds of locals of Chakla, Ganeshsthan and hamlets like Tuniyahi, owe their new found prosperity to the new Madhepura electric locomotive factory at Chakla, which started production on October 11 this year.*

Updated: Nov 11, 2017 20:04 IST 
Hindustan Times, Patna





The Madhepura electric locomotive factory at Chakla in north Bihar. (HT photo)


For years, Lal Kunj Yadav of Chakla Sripur, on the outskirts of Madhepura town, was unemployed. He could barely make a living, managing a small grocery store. But, for last one year, he has seen brisk business at his shop, which now earns him Rs 2000 per day.

“I had never dreamed, I would see such a day,” he says, dreamily.

Yadav is among hundreds of locals of Chakla, Ganeshsthan and hamlets like Tuniyahi, who owe their new found prosperity to the new Madhepura electric locomotive factory at Chakla , which started production on October 11 this year.

The project was initiated a decade ago, in 2007-08, when Lalu Prasad was the Union railway minister.

The locomotive factory, a joint venture of Alstom and Indian Railways, has generated much hope among the locals due to the huge investment being pumped into the project and land acquisitions still going on to set up ancillary units. 

“We have got proposals from various companies, including a Japanese firm keen on investing Rs 100 crore for a unit. This area is going to be another Bokaro , a decade down the line,” said Mohammed Sohail, district magistrate, Madhepura. 

Evidently, land prices in the area have sky rocketed. Companies keen on putting up small industrial units are offering Rs 15 lakh per kattha of land (around 1360 square feet) in the area close to the locomotive factory. A decade ago, it would have cost no more than Rs 50,000.

The total investment in the factory is estimated at Rs 26,000 crore, with Alstom getting a contract to produce 800 engines of 120 horse power each, over a period of time- a first of its kind production facility in the country. 

The economic progress is discernible in this backward region, with the factory coming up. One can notice small kiosks for electrical equipment, mobile and other small shops mushrooming on the stretch from Madhepura town to Chakla, where villagers have even started renting out rooms to labourers working at the unit. A total of 304 acres of land has already been acquired.

“We earn more now. The area was long known for floods but now there is industrial progress. It is good thing,” said, Mohammed Irshad, a local resident of Chakla, who has opened an electrical equipment shop. Selling small fans and battery operated lights to hundreds of labourers and employees working in the locomotive factory, he has even managed a new home.

However, there are still some complaints from locals who claim they have not yet received the entire amount of compensation against land acquired from them owing to problems over land deeds and other technical glitches.

“The factory is okay. But we are yet to be paid for our land. Officials keep on asking for more documents,” claimed Tarni Prasad Yadav, who has got Rs 31 lakh so far against 100 decimal (1 acre) of land ‘sold’ to the factory.

Madan Das, who had given 21 katha of land, claimed he had got the money for 18 katha of land and rest amount for was still pending.

The Madhepura DM said the administration had already processed land deeds for 304 acres of land and compensation process was almost over, except in some cases wherein there was dispute on dividing the compensation money among family members.

“We have settled all formalities of land acquisition and handed over the land deeds to the railways,” he said, exuding confidence that there would be huge generation of jobs for locals when the plant goes full stream.


----------



## RISING SUN

*India's aviation market to be third largest by '27*
With its consistent double-digit growth in domestic passenger traffic, India set to be the third largest aviation market in the world by 2027. 

*In the next ten years then, the India's aviation market will generate close to 2.6 million direct, indirect and induced jobs, said a report released by Centre for Asia Pacific Aviation (CAPA) on Friday. *

"The current staffing, as on FY 2017 is 1,97,309 which is expected to reach 4,32,021 by FY 27 and all of this would be direct jobs," said the CAPA report. 

At the top of the rung are vacancies for the job of commercial pilots in airlines. 

*Currently, India has 6,772 pilots and by FY 2027 it would need 16,802, said the CAPA report. *

The growth in demand for cabin crew jobs will be more than double with the current 11,000 cabin crew positions to grow to 26,325 in a decade. 

As for maintenance engineers, there will be 34,972 posts, up from the current 14,220.
Recommended By Colombia


In all, there will be a 142 per cent growth in jobs with a total of 1,65,533 posts for jobs of pilots, flight attendants, engineers, administration and management staff in the Indian commercial airline and general aviation industry (including charter aircraft, flying clubs, private aircraft) by 2027. 

Then there will be 2,66,488 jobs in other aviation fields like airport operations and management, ground handling, cargo and warehousing, commercial, retail, fire, security, air traffic control, etc. Currently, there are 1,20,006 jobs in this category, said the CAPA report. 
The need of the hour is massive investment in training and education infrastructure, the report said, adding the state of India's aviation training was significantly below par — both in infrastructure standards of training and quality of instructors. "Indian aviation system spends on training is almost negligible," it said, adding that most of the current spends are focused on training driven by regulatory compliance. 

"Poor spends on training is leading to system-wide inefficiency-leading to sub-optimal productivity," it added.
https://timesofindia.indiatimes.com...-third-largest-by-27/articleshow/61601986.cms

*55 new airports needed by 2030 as traffic grows*
*Major airports such as Mumbai, Delhi and Chennai are at the highest risk of saturation with increase in number of fliers.* *Smaller airports like Agartala, Dehradun, Guwahati, Jaipur, Kozhikode, Lucknow, Pune, Srinagar and Trichy are already operating beyond their design capacity. *
*
The Indian airport system is expected to exceed its maximum structural capacity by FY 2022 and this level could be breached earlier if the new airport projects are delayed. Maximum structural capacity is the maximum passengers an airport can handle if all the possible infrastructure and operational improvements are carried out. Beyond this, the only option would be to go for a new airport at a different site. *
For airlines, the big challenge would be getting arrival/departure time slots and parking bays. Indian carriers are expected to induct close to 350-400 aircraft over the next five years. "These aircraft will also have to fly somewhere. As metro airports become saturated, airlines will have to deploy more capacity to Tier 2 cities over the next 3 years due to slot constraints," says the CAPA report. Then there is the parking problem—where will the airlines park their A320s and B737s for night? "Airlines are already facing challenges securing overnight parking bays. This will become increasingly difficult with so many aircraft scheduled for induction over the next 5 years," the report said. 






Kapil Kaul, CEO and director of CAPA-South Asia, terms it a "near-crisis situation". "Preparing a realistic and executable plan for such massive airport infrastructure development will take a few years," he said adding that India's response to such a crisis like situ-ation continues to be ad hoc and inadequate. India will need to construct airports to handle an additional 500-600 million passengers by 2030. The 55 new airports that are estimated to be required by 2030 will need 150,000 to 200,000 acres of land to be allocated for their development. All of this will require USD36-45 billion of investment. "The $45 billion investment number assumes that the government will give land for airport development at subsidized rates," said Kaul, adding that India urgently needs a new airport development framework. 

Over the last three years, domestic passenger traffic has grown at a rate of 18.9%, rising from 61 million to 103 million passengers, in 2017. India is now the third largest domestic market in the world.
https://timesofindia.indiatimes.com...030-as-traffic-grows/articleshow/61611781.cms


----------



## RISING SUN

*India’s effort in renewable energy led to drop in solar price: US*
India’s massive effort towards renewable energy has resulted in considerable drop in solar price and the country now believes that the *solar power is cheaper than coal without subsidy*, US lawmakers have been told.

“I was really struck by just the transition in this single year between April and June, driven I think by decisions in India related to that dropping price,” influential Senator Jeff Merkley said during a Congressional hearing last week.

Merkley said during the hearing on Energy and International Development that because of India’s effort in renewable energy there has been a considerable drop in solar price. He referred to his conversation with Prime Minister Narendra Modi about the transition. “At one point in a conversation with the Prime Minister in India, he was relaying — this is now outdated, but he wanted to reach two-thirds of the 300 million folks in India with electricity from coal—powered plants and a third with renewable,” he said.

“And I asked what was driving the separation between those two, and said it was a very high interest rate on a renewable energy projects which I think he pegged at about 15 per cent. What kind of work are we seeing in the international community to provide affordable financing for renewable energy, electricity?” Merkley asked.

Achel Kyte, CEO and special representative United Nations Secretary-General, Sustainable Energy for All, said countries were increasingly addressing the investment climate and to make sure that there is a consistency in the way in which they both set the regulatory environment. “But also then encourage effective pricing and encourage state-owned banks in the case of India but as well as commercial banks and other lenders to be able to be part of the energy transition.

Since the quote you gave me, India has been able to auction for power, grid-connected solar power at very competitive prices and now believes that solar power is cheaper than coal without subsidy,” Kyte said.

So the question really for India is the exposure of their state-owned banks to the coal sector as well as to stimulate both commercial and state-owned banks and international investors into their renewable industry, he said. “What we see in smaller projects around the world and in particular in Africa is the lack of availability to well-priced long-term debt. And perhaps a lack of awareness within the banking sector and some of the developing countries around the future for off-grid renewable energy. “And that’s something that a number of development partners are starting to address,” Kyte said.
http://www.thehindubusinessline.com...-to-drop-in-solar-price-us/article9946126.ece


----------



## Soumitra

RISING SUN said:


> *India's aviation market to be third largest by '27*
> With its consistent double-digit growth in domestic passenger traffic, India set to be the third largest aviation market in the world by 2027.
> 
> *In the next ten years then, the India's aviation market will generate close to 2.6 million direct, indirect and induced jobs, said a report released by Centre for Asia Pacific Aviation (CAPA) on Friday. *
> 
> "The current staffing, as on FY 2017 is 1,97,309 which is expected to reach 4,32,021 by FY 27 and all of this would be direct jobs," said the CAPA report.
> 
> At the top of the rung are vacancies for the job of commercial pilots in airlines.
> 
> *Currently, India has 6,772 pilots and by FY 2027 it would need 16,802, said the CAPA report. *
> 
> The growth in demand for cabin crew jobs will be more than double with the current 11,000 cabin crew positions to grow to 26,325 in a decade.
> 
> As for maintenance engineers, there will be 34,972 posts, up from the current 14,220.
> Recommended By Colombia
> 
> 
> In all, there will be a 142 per cent growth in jobs with a total of 1,65,533 posts for jobs of pilots, flight attendants, engineers, administration and management staff in the Indian commercial airline and general aviation industry (including charter aircraft, flying clubs, private aircraft) by 2027.
> 
> Then there will be 2,66,488 jobs in other aviation fields like airport operations and management, ground handling, cargo and warehousing, commercial, retail, fire, security, air traffic control, etc. Currently, there are 1,20,006 jobs in this category, said the CAPA report.
> The need of the hour is massive investment in training and education infrastructure, the report said, adding the state of India's aviation training was significantly below par — both in infrastructure standards of training and quality of instructors. "Indian aviation system spends on training is almost negligible," it said, adding that most of the current spends are focused on training driven by regulatory compliance.
> 
> "Poor spends on training is leading to system-wide inefficiency-leading to sub-optimal productivity," it added.
> https://timesofindia.indiatimes.com...-third-largest-by-27/articleshow/61601986.cms
> 
> *55 new airports needed by 2030 as traffic grows*
> *Major airports such as Mumbai, Delhi and Chennai are at the highest risk of saturation with increase in number of fliers.* *Smaller airports like Agartala, Dehradun, Guwahati, Jaipur, Kozhikode, Lucknow, Pune, Srinagar and Trichy are already operating beyond their design capacity. *
> *
> The Indian airport system is expected to exceed its maximum structural capacity by FY 2022 and this level could be breached earlier if the new airport projects are delayed. Maximum structural capacity is the maximum passengers an airport can handle if all the possible infrastructure and operational improvements are carried out. Beyond this, the only option would be to go for a new airport at a different site. *
> For airlines, the big challenge would be getting arrival/departure time slots and parking bays. Indian carriers are expected to induct close to 350-400 aircraft over the next five years. "These aircraft will also have to fly somewhere. As metro airports become saturated, airlines will have to deploy more capacity to Tier 2 cities over the next 3 years due to slot constraints," says the CAPA report. Then there is the parking problem—where will the airlines park their A320s and B737s for night? "Airlines are already facing challenges securing overnight parking bays. This will become increasingly difficult with so many aircraft scheduled for induction over the next 5 years," the report said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kapil Kaul, CEO and director of CAPA-South Asia, terms it a "near-crisis situation". "Preparing a realistic and executable plan for such massive airport infrastructure development will take a few years," he said adding that India's response to such a crisis like situ-ation continues to be ad hoc and inadequate. India will need to construct airports to handle an additional 500-600 million passengers by 2030. The 55 new airports that are estimated to be required by 2030 will need 150,000 to 200,000 acres of land to be allocated for their development. All of this will require USD36-45 billion of investment. "The $45 billion investment number assumes that the government will give land for airport development at subsidized rates," said Kaul, adding that India urgently needs a new airport development framework.
> 
> Over the last three years, domestic passenger traffic has grown at a rate of 18.9%, rising from 61 million to 103 million passengers, in 2017. India is now the third largest domestic market in the world.
> https://timesofindia.indiatimes.com...030-as-traffic-grows/articleshow/61611781.cms



India needs multiple airport per city strategy.

Delhi - Build one airport near Noida/Greater Noida. currently they have to travel 50 KM to reach the airport
Mumbai - New airport at Navi Mumbai needs to be built fast
Hyderabad and bangalore - use the old airport again for the flight operations specially for flight duration of 1 - 1.5 hours


----------



## RISING SUN

*India to overtake Japan as third largest economy by 2028: BofAML*
India may emerge as the third largest economy overtaking Japan over the next ten years on the back of falling dependency, financial maturity and higher income and affordability, says a report by Bank of America Merrill Lynch. 

“In 2028, we estimate it will overtake Japan in nominal GDP to emerge as the world’s third-largest economy ” said Indranil Sengupta and Aastha Gudwani, India economists at Bank of America Merril Lynch. 

The report says that India is likely to cross Germany and Japan in nominal GDP in USD by 2028, assuming the economy grows at 10% in US dollar terms over the next 10 years, ahead of Japan's 1.6%. India is also well on track to become as the world's fifth largest economy by 2019. 

Three strong growth drivers are expected to help India grow fast. First, falling dependency ratios is expected to raise saving and investment rates. Rising saving and investment rates, driven by falling dependency ratios, should fund an estimated 7% real growth. The report assumes build in 6% inflation and 3% depreciation to arrive at 10% nominal growth in US dollar terms. 

Financial maturity, due to financial liberalization and inclusion, should continue to lower lending rates structurally. The credit to GDP ratio, a proxy for financial maturity, will likely climb to 83% of GDP from 44% in 2001-17 a driven by financial inclusion and financial market development among others. This, in turn, is expected to pull down interest rates. 

Finally, increasing incomes and affordability will likely underpin the emergence of mass markets, supporting an expected 7% real GDP growth. The economists forecast emergence of mass markets powered by rising incomes, on the demand side, as well as economies of scale, on the supply side. A virtuous cycle is seeing higher affordability, as incomes rise, which allows manufacturers to hold the price line on economies of scale; this, in turn, reinforces affordability, the report said.
https://m.economictimes.com/news/ec...kw.0&utm_referrer=https://googleweblight.com/

*Only ‘Made in India’ equipment for BharatNet: Govt
*The government on Sunday said that after the telecom revolution in India, the BharatNet project will be the biggest user of ‘Made in India’ equipment, “ruggedised” to suit the Indian rural conditions.

Both the fibre and the Gigabit-capable Passive Optical Networks (GPON) equipment are fully made in India with C-DOT (Centre for Development of Telematics technology, Aruna Sundararajan, Secretary, Department of Telecom (DoT), told newspersons here.

This is significant because the equipment is completely indigenous and has been customised so that it can work in rural environments, where there are power issues and dust is a big factor, she said.

No foreign companies will be allowed in the future as well, she said, adding that it will be all ‘Made in India’ equipment — GPON, optical line terminals, and optical network terminal — for broadband connections.

Companies working for the BharatNet project include Paramount, Sterlite and Tejas. Telcos Bharti Airtel, Reliance Jio, Vodafone India and Idea have also expressed interest in providing last-mile connectivity on BharatNet infrastructure, she said.

According to Sundararajan, the first phase of BharatNet is on track and will be completed by December, which will then connect one lakh gram panchayats (around three lakh villages). And, once the second phase is also complete (by March 2019), the project will contribute a lot to the country’s growth, she added.

Kerala, Karnataka and Haryana have already achieved BharatNet connectivity, she added. “We expect a 10 per cent increase in Internet usage in India will lead to a 3.3 per cent increase in GDP. That means around ₹4.5 lakh crore can be potentially added to GDP once this network reaches all institutions and individuals on completion of phase-II,” Sundararajan said.

“In the first phase, the project has done around 1 lakh km per year and that means in the last three years we have done 3 lakh km. This means we are adding 10 per cent fibre footprint to the country per year through BharatNet,” she said.

India is laying around 250 km of fibre per day, but to complete the BharatNet project by 2019 the government needs to lay 500 km per day, she added.

*Wi-Fi hotspots*
The government is also investing in setting up Wi-Fi hotspots through which it expects to cover 100 million citizens by 2020. Currently, India has around 36,000 Wi-Fi spots. “There will be two-three hotspots per gram panchayat. We expect this project to be complete by 2018. We will float a tender shortly for this," she said.

A memorandum of understanding, she said, will be signed with seven States — Gujarat, Chhattisgarh, Andhra Pradesh, Telangana, Tamil Nadu, Maharashtra and Jharkhand — on Monday for implementation of BharatNet phase-II.
http://m.thehindubusinessline.com/i...uipment-for-bharatnet-govt/article9954895.ece

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Road Transport & Highways
14-November, 2017 16:31 IST
Package one of Delhi-Meerut Expressway project to be complete by year-end Package done in record 14 months 

Shri Gadkari says development and environment protection should go together 

The Minister of Road Transport and Highways, Shipping and Water Resources, River Development & Ganga Rejuvenation Shri Nitin Gadkari has reiterated the Government’s commitment for speedy completion of highways projects in Delhi NCR in order to decongest the region and cut down vehicular pollution levels by nearly 50 percent. Shri Gadkari did an on the spot inspection of one such project - the Delhi – Meerut Expressway project today, and briefed media persons near Akshardham temple on NH 24.

Speaking on the occasion he said that the first package of the Delhi – Meerut Expressway project stretching from Akshardham Temple to Delhi-UP border will be ready by December this year. The 9 km, 14 lane highway is being completed in a record time of 14 months as against the earlier expected construction period of 30 months. This is also the first national highway in the country with 14 lanes, and has several features that would help reduce pollution. These include a 2.5 metre wide cycle track on either side of the highway, a vertical garden on the Yamuna Bridge, solar lighting system and watering of plants through drip irrigation only. Shri Gadkari said this highway will be developed further upto Lucknow, and will be a lifeline for the people of Uttarakhand and Uttar Pradesh. The highway will also reduce traffic congestion on the Delhi – Meerut route, which in turn will lower the pollution levels in the region, he said.


Shri Gadkari further said that work on the Eastern and Western Peripheral Expressways around Delhi is also going on at full speed, and the former is likely to be ready before 26th of January next year. Once the NH-24 and the two peripheral expressways are ready, vehicles destined for neighbouring states will be able to bypass Delhi and this will reduce pollution by 50 percent.


The Minister also said that projects worth Rs 40,000 crore are being undertaken to decongest Delhi. These include plans for Dhaula Kuan stretch, Dwarka Expressway and a Ring Road for Delhi the cost for which will be borne jointly by the Centre and Delhi Government.


Apart from speedy construction of highways the Ministry is also taking other steps to check pollution arising from the highways sector. These include actively promoting the use of bio fuel driven vehicles and electric vehicles, greening of highways, covering construction sites to contain dust and promoting the use of waterways. He added that tenders have been issued for dredging of river Yamuna and linking Delhi and Agra through waterways.


Emphasizing that ecology, economy and development should go side by side, Shri Gadkari said that these projects will pave the way for development, employment generation, cleaner atmosphere and hassle free travel for people.


----------



## RISING SUN

Hindustani78 said:


> Ministry of Road Transport & Highways
> 14-November, 2017 16:31 IST
> Package one of Delhi-Meerut Expressway project to be complete by year-end Package done in record 14 months
> 
> Shri Gadkari says development and environment protection should go together
> 
> The Minister of Road Transport and Highways, Shipping and Water Resources, River Development & Ganga Rejuvenation Shri Nitin Gadkari has reiterated the Government’s commitment for speedy completion of highways projects in Delhi NCR in order to decongest the region and cut down vehicular pollution levels by nearly 50 percent. Shri Gadkari did an on the spot inspection of one such project - the Delhi – Meerut Expressway project today, and briefed media persons near Akshardham temple on NH 24.
> 
> Speaking on the occasion he said that the first package of the Delhi – Meerut Expressway project stretching from Akshardham Temple to Delhi-UP border will be ready by December this year. The 9 km, 14 lane highway is being completed in a record time of 14 months as against the earlier expected construction period of 30 months. This is also the first national highway in the country with 14 lanes, and has several features that would help reduce pollution. These include a 2.5 metre wide cycle track on either side of the highway, a vertical garden on the Yamuna Bridge, solar lighting system and watering of plants through drip irrigation only. Shri Gadkari said this highway will be developed further upto Lucknow, and will be a lifeline for the people of Uttarakhand and Uttar Pradesh. The highway will also reduce traffic congestion on the Delhi – Meerut route, which in turn will lower the pollution levels in the region, he said.
> 
> 
> Shri Gadkari further said that work on the Eastern and Western Peripheral Expressways around Delhi is also going on at full speed, and the former is likely to be ready before 26th of January next year. Once the NH-24 and the two peripheral expressways are ready, vehicles destined for neighbouring states will be able to bypass Delhi and this will reduce pollution by 50 percent.
> 
> 
> The Minister also said that projects worth Rs 40,000 crore are being undertaken to decongest Delhi. These include plans for Dhaula Kuan stretch, Dwarka Expressway and a Ring Road for Delhi the cost for which will be borne jointly by the Centre and Delhi Government.
> 
> 
> Apart from speedy construction of highways the Ministry is also taking other steps to check pollution arising from the highways sector. These include actively promoting the use of bio fuel driven vehicles and electric vehicles, greening of highways, covering construction sites to contain dust and promoting the use of waterways. He added that tenders have been issued for dredging of river Yamuna and linking Delhi and Agra through waterways.
> 
> 
> Emphasizing that ecology, economy and development should go side by side, Shri Gadkari said that these projects will pave the way for development, employment generation, cleaner atmosphere and hassle free travel for people.


Kindly delete the post as it's not in proper thread.


----------



## RISING SUN

*IT spending in India to touch $87.1 Billion in 2018: Gartner*
spending in India is expected to rise 9.2 percent to reach USD 87.1 billion in 2018, led by spending on expensive devices such as the iPhoneX and laptop upgrades, which continue to drive the majority of overall IT spending in India, according to research firm Gartner.

Enterprise software and IT services continue to exhibit strong growth, Gartner said.

The devices segment is expected to register an increase of 23.2 percent by the end of this year, and 13 percent in 2018.

“Increased average selling prices for premium phones in mature markets, partially due to the introduction of the iPhone 8 and X, along with an underlying demand for PCs from businesses replacing their machines with Windows 10 PCs is driving the growth in this segment,” said Gartner in a statement.



*related news*

*IT spend by banks, security firms to cross $9 bn: Gartner*
*H1-B visa issue: India needs to lobby harder to be heard by the US*
*Samsung to introduce Bixby 2.0 next year to take on rivals*
Software spending is expected to grow 17.9 percent in this year, and it will grow another 15.3 percent in 2018 to reach USD 5.7 billion.

IT services spending is set to grow 15.7 percent in 2017 to reach USD 12.6 billion, and increase 13.8 percent in 2018 to reach USD 14.3 billion.

“The IT buying landscape is changing. Digital business transformation is creating connected platforms and new industry revenue streams," said Ganesh Ramamoorthy, managing vice president at Gartner India.

"Organizations that are not creating new digital business models, or new ways to engage constituents or customers, are falling behind. Those vendors that do not move more quickly than their clients, will be left behind,” he added.

He stressed the need for chief information officers in enterprises to look at adopting digital transformation across industries. After massive digital transformations impacting industries like books, clothing, and it’s now set to impact other industries such as traditional grocery markets and consumer durables as well.
http://www.moneycontrol.com/news/tr...uch-87-1-billion-in-2018-gartner-2438299.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RISING SUN

*Indian Railways plans to issue 30 times larger electrification tenders*
the first time, the Indian Railways is planning to give out tenders as large as 1,500 km, up from the present average of 30-40 km (or 30 times the current number), for railway electrification in order to meet its full electrification target by 2021, the _Mint_ reported.

The tenders issued under the engineering, procurement and construction (EPC) model is expected to significantly cut down electrification costs which is now Rs 1-2 crore per km.

The railways has plans to issue tender packages ranging from 400 km to 1,500 km under the EPC contracts. Along with speeding up the electrification process, this move will be a point of departure after which all contracts would be in EPC mode, a senior railway ministry official told the newspaper on condition of anonymity.



*related news*

*NHRC notice to Assam over alleged harassment of people by police*
*SEBI chief Ajay Tyagi for wider farmer participation in futures trading*
*Delhi government seeks for derecognition of schools not following tobacco-free guidelines*
Last month, Railway minister Piyush Goyal had said that the ministry were to issue larger electrification tender to speed up the process.

He said that instead of the railways issuing tenders for only 30-40 km, it would start giving tenders for minimum of 500 km of track, according to another report in the _Mint._

Additionally, the railways has uploaded a model EPC Agreement, model request for qualification (RFQ) and model request for proposal (RFP) and opened it for public feedback till November 16. This initiative was taken for the advancement of the electrification initiatives.

As per the Mint report, the railways plans to electrify 24,400 km of railway tracks within 2021 while incurring a total cost of Rs 35,000 crore.

Several companies, including the public sector Bharat Heavy Electricals (Bhel), are eyeing the electrification contracts that are on the card.

A second railway official confirmed the development to the newspaper and said that the railways has only completed electrifying 40 percent of its existing 66,000 km till now and falling behind schedule.

He also said that big tenders are likely to attract bigger players as contractors who would be better equipped to finish the work faster and with more efficiency. He added that the EPC contracts would also be open for global companies.
http://www.moneycontrol.com/news/in...s-larger-electrification-tenders-2437741.html


----------



## Hindustani78

//economictimes.indiatimes.com/articleshow/61665329.cms?utm_source=contentofinterest&utm_medium=text&utm_campaign=cppst
NEW DELHI: The Rail Bhavan, which houses the railways ministry, has been brought under the security cover of the Ministry of Home Affairs (MHA) to ensure enhanced protection for the national transporter's headquarters. 

In a communication, the MHA said the Railway Protection Force troops continue to be deployed in Rail Bhavan but under the operational control of the MHA. 

Access into the building will be regulated as per the MHA norms and the reception continues to be manned by the staff of the railway ministry but they will work under the operational control of the MHA, the communication said. 

Besides, the system of issue of visitor passes will be as per the MHA procedure, it said. 

A home ministry official said the step has been taken to ensure enhanced security for the Rail Bhavan.


----------



## Hindustani78

Cabinet
16-November, 2017 15:47 IST
*Cabinet approves Resolution for adoption of the recommendations of the Railway Convention Committee (2014) as contained in their Sixth Report on "Rate of Dividend payable by the Railways to the General Revenues for the year 2016-17 and other ancillary matters" *

The Union Cabinet chaired by Prime Minister Shri Narendra Modi has approved the proposal of Ministry of Railways to move a Resolution in both the Houses of Parliament adopting Railway Convention Committee (2014)'s recommendations that for the year 2016-17, purely as a one-time move, the Rate of Dividend payable by Railways to the General Revenues be waived off. 

*********


----------



## RISING SUN

*How India is paving the way for an electric future*
When India’s state-owned Energy Efficiency Services Ltd (EESL) awarded a coveted Rs1,120 crore order in September to Tata Motors Ltd to supply 10,000 electric cars, it signalled the government’s intent to walk the talk on electric mobility.

The electric cars will be procured in two phases; 500 will be supplied by November end and the remaining 9,500 cars in the second phase, for which a deadline hasn’t yet been specified. Mahindra and Mahindra Ltd won part of the order and will deliver 150 of the 500 electric vehicles (EVs) to be delivered this month after it matched Tata Motors’s winning bid.

These electric vehicles will be used to replace the petrol and diesel cars used by the government and its agencies, which have around half-a-million cars, of which about one-third are leased. The government has given the EV sourcing mandate to EESL, with the next set of tenders expected to source e-rickshaws and e-autos under the faster adoption and manufacturing of electric vehicles in India (FAME) scheme.

*The govt wants only electric vehicles to ply on India’s roads by 2030 as part of its climate change commitment and to reduce spending on oil imports*
The National Democratic Alliance (NDA) government wants only electric vehicles to ply on India’s roads by 2030 as part of its commitment to reduce greenhouse gas emissions under the global agreement on climate change, and to reduce spending on oil imports, which, according to one estimate, could double to an annual $300 billion by that year.

While the EESL order “sends out a strong signal with regard to government’s intent on EVs, policymakers have to think through the impact of such a rapid shift,” said Harish H.V., partner at consulting firm Grant Thornton. “It is going to create a big disruption in the ecosystem of vehicles that run on internal combustion engines (ICE) and impact several jobs.”

*No option but electric*

At the auto industry’s annual conference in early September, road transport minister Nitin Gadkari put auto makers on notice that they had no option but to switch to environment-friendly alternatives to petrol and diesel. They have to adapt “whether they like it or not”, he said.





Transport minister Nitin Gadkari has told auto makers that they have to move to electric vehicles, “whether they like it or not”. Photo: Bloomberg
The urgency comes against the backdrop of the fact that six Indian cities, including capital New Delhi, are among the 15 most polluted cities in the world ranked by the World Health Organization (WHO) last year.

Under the new goods and services tax (GST) regime starting 1 July, EVs are being taxed at 12%, compared with 28% that petrol and diesel vehicles are subject to. Hybrid vehicles are taxed at 43%. The government is also considering offering benefits that include zero import duties on electric vehicles as well as lower electricity costs.

To be sure, India, one of the least penetrated automobile markets in the world with only 18 out of 1,000 Indians possessing a personal vehicle, isn’t the only country to have mapped out a future of electric mobility. In the past 12 months, four other countries have come out with a definite time frame to ban the sale of ICE vehicles in favour of EVs.

The Netherlands and Norway want to do it by 2025. The UK and France want to phase out ICE vehicles by 2040. The UK has said it won’t even allow vehicles running on traditional fuel to ply on its roads from 2050.

China is yet to come out with a timetable to end sales of fossil fuel-based vehicles, but it has pulled off a coup of sorts by signing a deal with Elon Musk’s Tesla Inc. According to a _Wall Street Journal _report, the electric carmaker has reached an agreement with Shanghai authorities that would make it the first foreign auto maker to build its own plant in China. It will be also Tesla’s first manufacturing plant outside of the US.

China’s EV vehicle market is already the world’s largest and is expected to keep growing rapidly. The Chinese government plans to require that all auto makers’ sales include a certain percentage of EVs starting in 2019.

*Auto makers scramble*

In 2016, 336,000 electric vehicles were sold in China and 160,000 in the US, according to the International Energy Agency. In India, just 450 EVs, less than 1% of the total market, were sold last year. The government wants six million EVs on Indian roads by 2020.





The conversation surrounding electric vehicles in India has been around electric vehicles, so the primary issues arise on account of electricity generation and charging infrastructure. Photo: Pradeep Gaur/Mint
Indian auto makers are beginning to scramble to acquire electric technologies.

The country’s largest passenger vehicle maker, Maruti Suzuki India Ltd, has invested Rs1,200 crore to set up a new plant manufacturing lithium-ion batteries for electric and hybrid cars, in partnership with the Denso Corp. and Toshiba Corp., both of Japan. Tata Motors is running trials of its electric buses and looking to revamp the small car Nano as an EV. M&M plans to ramp up production of EVs tenfold with an investment of Rs600 crore over the next three years and enter the cab aggregator sector with EVs.

Bajaj Auto Ltd is working on another niche business codenamed ‘Urbanite’. The new franchise will make aspirational products in the electric two-wheeler space. EVs, including three-wheelers, under the new franchise, will go on sale before 2020. Hyundai Motor India Ltd also plans to introduce electric cars. JSW Energy, a unit of the Sajjan Jindal-led JSW Group, plans to launch EVs and enter the renewable energy storage sector in India by 2020, citing a lull in the power generation sector. The firm has committed about Rs4,000 crore for the next three years.

*In 2016, 336,000 electric vehicles were sold in China and 160,000 in the US; in India, 450*
In August, India’s largest power generation utility, state-owned National Thermal Power Corp. Ltd, said it was seeking a pan-India licence to set up charging stations. Other firms such as Exide Industries Ltd, Amaron Batteries Ltd and Microtek International Inc. are looking to supply batteries and set up repair shops.

Start-ups are not far behind. Ather Energy Ltd raised about Rs180 crore in investment from Hero MotoCorp Ltd in October 2016 to build an indigenous electric scooter, which was launched in February. ION Energy raised funds from founders of OMC Power Pvt. Ltd, Nippo Batteries Co. Ltd, and others in May. The company is working towards building a horizontal layer of infrastructure that can help vertical companies build EVs in a more affordable and efficient manner with shared expertise.

“Automobile industry whole-heartedly welcomes the prospects of electro-mobility. There is no doubt, and let me be clear, about it,” Abhay Firodia, chairman of Pune-based Force Motors Ltd and president of the Society of Indian Automobile Manufacturers (Siam), said. “The question is the need to bring everybody on a single platform...in terms of what that transition is. No matter who says what, electro-mobility is not coming day after tomorrow. It will take years...”

*Going too fast?*

Some manufacturers think the government’s target is too ambitious, and it is moving too fast.

The target should be a “little more moderate...,” said Pawan Goenka, managing director of Mahindra, which makes electric cars such as the E20 and e-Verito. India should move a lot more aggressively than others, but be “more moderate than being 100% electric vehicles by 2030”, he said.

Mahindra recently signed an agreement with Detroit-based Ford Motors Co. to leverage each other’s strengths to address rapidly emerging challenges in the global automobile industry. Mahindra is in early talks with Ford to procure a vehicle platform on which the Mumbai-based firm aims to build an all-new electric sedan. In lieu of this platform, Mahindra will share its affordable EV technologies with Ford, which the American firm plans to use in its entry-level cars such as Figo and Aspire.

*Automobile industry whole-heartedly welcomes the prospects of electro-mobility... No matter who says what, electro-mobility is not coming day after tomorrow. It will take years...*- Abhay Firodia, chairman of Force Motors
Mercedes-Benz India Pvt. Ltd would be able to introduce EVs in India by 2020, provided it receives adequate government support, managing director and chief executive officer Roland Folger said.

Folger is critical of the move to an all-electric fleet by 2030. In January 2016, the government said manufacturers should move up to the toughest emission standards of Bharat Stage-VI (BS-VI) from the current BS-IV by 2020, skipping an intermediate level. “It took us 10 years to go from BS-III emission norms to BS-IV and now we are moving in an unheard-of time frame to BS-VI; we have only two years left. Now, everybody has only 12 years to recuperate the investments made in BS-VI. That doesn’t make a lot of sense in my book,” Folger said.

*The challenges*

Folger has other concerns as well.

“These new lithium-ion batteries are too poisonous and should be recycled properly. The recycling process is so demanding that even Germany has its doubts. It’s also very expensive,” he said.




Click here for enlarge
The technological requirements of EVs are complex. An electric vehicle, also called an electric drive vehicle, uses one or more electric motors for propulsion. EVs are differentiated into three types based on the source they draw power from.

The first relies on continuous electric supply from an external generation system; this includes electric buses and trains supplied by overhead wires. The second runs on stored electricity drawn from an external source; chargeable battery-EVs are the most popular example. The third relies on on-board electric generation; these are typically hybrids with a small internal combustion engine (ICE) to power an electric generator. The car is powered either by the electric generator or both the generator and the engine, depending on the make. Fuel-cell vehicles, which use oxygen (usually from the environment) and hydrogen from fuels such as natural gas to power electric generators are also part of the third kind.

The conversation surrounding electric vehicles in India has been around chargeable battery EVS, so the primary issues arise on account of electricity generation and charging infrastructure.

The government hasn’t specified how it plans to generate uninterrupted electricity in cities, where power shortages are routine, let alone provide universal access to electricity in the hinterland.

*Charging infrastructure*

And the present level of charging infrastructure in India isn’t encouraging. According to a _Bloomberg New Energy Finance_ report, India currently has about 350 charging points, while China had about 215,000 installed at the end of 2016. Without adequate charging infrastructure, auto makers will not have the incentive to manufacture EVs. One of the largest disadvantages of EVs is their limited range, meaning they can run only for a fixed, limited distance on a single charge.

Consumers will not shift to EVs unless the very basic requirement of charging stations at regular intervals is met.





India currently has about 350 charging points, while China had about 215,000 installed at the end of 2016. Photo: Reuters
The government is stepping on the gas. In January, it said it would bear up to 60% of the research and development (R&D) cost of developing indigenous, low-cost electric technology. A corpus of Rs14,000 crore has been set aside under the National Electric Mobility Mission Plan (NEMMP).

Tenders for charging stations, electric three-wheelers and battery-powered buses, will also be floated within the year. The government has also reportedly held talks with over 50 Indian and global companies, seeking investment on setting up charging stations, purchasing electric cars, three wheelers and batteries.

In May, India’s first multi-modal EV project was launched, under which Indian cab aggregator Ola will run a fleet of 200 EVs meant for public transport in the western Indian city of Nagpur. These EVs would include cars, buses and rickshaws. Firms supplying vehicles include Mahindra, Tata Motors, Kinetic Engineering Ltd, American EV maker Build Your Dreams (BYD), and TVS Motor Co.

The issues that need to be considered are “job losses in the components industry, the number of upcoming oil refineries and how dependence on petrol will be reduced, the downstream and upstream sectors in the petrol business, and the investments that will possibly go bad in these sectors,” said Harish of Grant Thornton.

Factors specific to the business such as the raw material for batteries, and if they would lead to import dependence on another set of countries (apart from oil exporters), will also have to be considered, he added.

*Will it go right?*

For Folger of Mercedes, the future is still uncertain.

“We don’t even know whether EVs will survive till 2030. If somebody finds a way to simplify hydrogen technology for cars, it will be the technology of the future. India is betting that a lot goes right,” he said.

The chief executive officer (CEO) of Japanese auto maker Suzuki Motor Corp. recently warned of a serious downside risk to the firm’s Indian unit, Maruti Suzuki India, from the policy-induced push to EVs.

*We don’t even know whether EVs will survive till 2030. If somebody finds a way to simplify hydrogen technology for cars, it will be the technology of the future. India is betting that a lot goes right*- Roland Folger, MD and CEO, Mercedes-Benz India
Suzuki Motor owns 56.2% of Maruti and generates the bulk of its revenue from the Indian partnership, which has a market value of around $30 billion, higher than Suzuki’s $20.5 billion. At the moment, Maruti lags local rivals such as M&M and Tata Motors in the electric car push.

“As the industry shifts towards EVs, when it comes to India, our volumes are so large that I worry that we could be caught flat-footed if there was a sudden shift towards electrification,” _Reuters _quoted CEO Toshihiro Suzuki, who is also a director on the board of India’s largest carmaker, as saying in Tokyo.
http://www.livemint.com/Industry/kD...is-paving-the-way-for-an-electric-future.html


----------



## RISING SUN

*Intl design contest for Nagpur, Gwalior station makeover*
An international design contest will decide the new look of three railway stations in the country - Nagpur in Maharashtra, Gwalior in Madhya Pradesh and Baiyyappanahalli in Bengaluru.

The Indian Railway Stations Development Corporation Limited (IRSDC), mandated to develop and redevelop new and existing railway stations, has called an international design competition to develop the stations according to international standards.

"This is for the first time that we have moved from the normal process of hiring architects and giving them three concepts for our projects for redevelopment. Now, we will get multiple concepts and thus have a wider scope," S K Lohia, the Managing Director and Chief Executive of IRSDC told PTI.

"We will begin with Nagpur, Gwalior and Baiyyappanahalli (Bengaluru)," he said.

The competition, open to architects and students from both India and abroad will get the help of Indian embassies to facilitate entries from across the world.

While the architects will compete in two stages, the winner in the students group will be declared based on their design ideas in the first stage.

For the architects, in the second stage, detailed implementable design schemes for station areas and other facilities have to be presented.

"These should be intelligent, sensitive and highly functional designs to adequately capture land value. They have to be architecturally ambitious, intelligently frugal, financially viable and beneficial for all stakeholders and users," the competition document states.

Only after the top three entries are finalised, will they (architects) be asked to submit their price bids and a final decision will be taken based on both design and pricing, Lohia said.

"In this way, we will get a number of concepts to choose from and finally, we will get a great design at the best price," he said.
http://www.ptinews.com/news/9246886_Intl-design-contest-for-Nagpur--Gwalior-station-makeover.html


----------



## RISING SUN

*Historic Trip: Railways’ Bandhan Express Resumes Service to Bangladesh With 53 Passengers*
The last train to connect Kolkata and Khulna, The Barisal Express, ended its run in 1965. On the 16th of November 2017, as planned, the Bandhan Express began its first commercial run between Kolkata and Khulna, from Kolkata Railway Station, formerly known as Chitpur Station—the newest of the four intracity railway stations.

*The Bandhan Express, together with the existing Kolkata-Dhaka Maitree Express, are now two trains that connect India to Bangladesh.*




Indian Railways (Image for Representative Purposes Only). Image Credit: Wikimedia Commons.
After it’s successful inaugural run on 9th November, flagged off via video conference by Prime Ministers Narendra Modi and Shaikh Hasina, and West Bengal Chief Minister Mamata Banerjee, the Bandhan Express left on Thursday with 53 passengers.
These passengers earlier would travel by bus, but now have the option of another mode of transport, which they enjoyed travelling in.
Bidhan Poddar said to the Indian Express “It is a historic moment for us… The train is making its first commercial run and we are happy to be a part of it.”
Mr Poddar was travelling with his wife to meet his elder brother.

Excitedly clicking selfies with passengers, the tourist Mohammad Russel Mahmud (38), a resident of Barisal, Bangladesh remarked “I am very excited, as the train is making its first commercial run. This is the second time I visited Kolkata. I used to travel by bus. Now, I might consider taking the train”. Another passenger travelled all the way to Kolkata just to be a part of the Bandhan Express’ first journey.
https://www.thebetterindia.com/121471/new-train-india-bangladesh/


----------



## RISING SUN

*India records highest-ever number of domestic flyers this October at 1.04 crore*
India saw its highest-ever number of domestic flyers in this festive month of October. According to DGCA data, 1.04 crore people flew within the country last month. It became the second time ever so far that India witnessed more than a crore domestic flyers in a month. This feat was first recorded this May when 1-crore-and-1-lakh flew in the peak summer holiday month. 

This October saw 20.5 per cent more domestic flyers that the 86.7 lakh who flew in same month last year. The January to October, 2017 period has seen 9.5 crore domestic flyers, up 17.3 per cent from 8.1 crore flyers in same period last year. The record number of flyers came as airlines have been offering rock bottom fares. 

Sharat Dhall, COO of travel portal Yatra, said: "The passenger traffic has remained strong as a result of increased passenger load in the peak festive season. Continuous capacity expansion by the airlines on popular routes, addition of new sectors and slightly lower fares added to the growth momentum. We anticipate that Christmas and New Year's bonanza will further accelerate the passenger traffic in the coming month." 

However, the growth in flyer numbers is coming as major Indian airports are creaking under a severe infrastructure crunch. The biggest airports — Delhi and Mumbai — currently have no slots to offer to accommodate more flights. While Mumbai airport is completely choked and the city will be able to handle more flyers and flights only when the Navi Mumbai airport gets operational in about five years, Delhi Airport — despite sitting on enormous land bank — is facing a shortage of both terminal and runway capacity. The Greater Noida airport at Jewar is also some years away.

"Airport infrastructure development has not kept pace with traffic growth. Delhi is now making plans which are yet to start being implemented and may be ready only by 2021. The growth in air traffic has caught everyone by surprise but now is the time to keep the surprise aside and get cracking," said an airline official. 

India lags behind on airport infra comes even as it is now the fastest growing domestic air travel market globally. Last year India became the third largest domestic air travel market globally, pushing Japan to number four spot. "On the international-cum-domestic air travel front, India saw a combined traffic similar to the UK in 2016 and they are both at number four spot now. UK was ahead of India on this front in 2015. Given the way our air traffic is growing, India is all set to overtake UK this year," said Kapil Kaul, India head of CAPA. 
Meanwhile in October, 2017, when India saw the highest-ever 1.04 crore domestic flyers, IndiGo accounted for 39.5 per cent market share of this traffic followed by Jet (17.2 per cent), SpiceJet and Air India at 13.1 per cent each, GoAir at 8.8 per cent, the two Tata JV airlines (7.8 per cent) and the rest by other small players.
https://timesofindia.indiatimes.com...-1-04-crore/articleshow/61689105.cms?from=mdr


----------



## RISING SUN

*Govt mulls flexible NH toll plan to commuters’ benefit*
The government is considering offering a "rolling contract" for road development that will see toll collection end ahead of the contracted period if the investment and profit has been recovered, in order to blunt criticism that surfaced over Delhi-Noida-Direct (DND) flyway and Delhi-Gurgaon projects.

Conversely, the contract period may be extended if the contractor, due to certain circumstances, is unable to recover expected dues. Though the proposal offers some succour to contractors, NHAI will reserve the right to take over the project to stem public opposition over "super profits". 

The ministry had a detailed discussion on this model-variable build operate and transfer (V-BOT)-on Saturday. 

Cases like that of DND and other highway projects where contractors are a llowed to collect toll for years have prompted the government to explore this new public-private partnership (PPP) model for road construction. 

There have been several instances of protests in states including Delhi, UP and Maharashtra against the existing practice. Even a parliamentary committee had pointed out this flaw while examining the contract period and total toll collection on the Delhi-Gurgaon Expressway. 

"The real-time toll collection in each project rolled out under V-BOT will be verified using the electronic toll collection data and other IT-enabled assessments, the parametes of which will be defined clearly," said a ministry official.

Under this model, the projects will be bid out on the basis of total cost (including construction, financing, operation and maintenance) for a defined contract period. The lowest bidder will get the project and will build, operate and collect toll. 

"If toll collection increases beyond the projection due to high traffic growth, the contractor will recover the cost before the quoted period and NHAI will terminate the contract. NHAI will then collect toll to recover the land cost. When that amount is recovered, toll will be slashed by 40%," another official said. 
All such projects will compulsorily have 100% electronic toll collection, installation of automatic traffic count and classifier system, video image detection and other systems. 

The model has been conceptualised to address all the risk factors, another official said.
https://timesofindia.indiatimes.com...ers-benefit/articleshow/61707880.cms?from=mdr


----------



## RISING SUN

*'India moves up one notch to 126 in GDP per capita terms' *
India has moved up one position to 126th in terms of GDP per capita of countries, still ranked lower than all its BRICS peers, while Qatar remains the world's richest on this parameter, as per IMF data. 

The data, which forms part of the latest World Economic Outlook report of the International Monetary Fund, ranks over 200 countries in terms of per capita GDP based on purchasing power parity (PPP). 

PPP between two countries is the rate at which the currency of one country needs to be converted into that of a second country to ensure that a given amount of the first country's currency will purchase the same volume of goods and services in the second country as it does in the first. 

India has seen its per capita GDP rise to USD 7,170 in 2017, from USD 6,690 last year, helping improve its rank by a position to 126th. 

Qatar remains top-ranked with per capita GDP of USD 1,24,930, followed by Macao at the second position with USD 1,14,430 and Luxembourg third with USD 1,09,190. 

Among BRICS countries, India has the lowest per capita GDP. Russia boasts of a GDP per capita of USD 27,900, while for China, it stood at USD 16,620, Brazil at USD 15,500 and South Africa at USD 13,400. 

Interestingly, as per a recent Credit Suisse report, India is home to 2.45 lakh millionaires with a total household wealth of USD 5 trillion. 

As per the IMF data, the richest 10 countries in the world in per capita GDP terms also include Singapore (4th, USD 90,530), Brunei (5th, USD 76,740), Ireland (6th, USD 72,630), Norway (7th, USD 70,590), Kuwait (8th, USD 69,670), United Arab Emirates (9th, USD 68,250) and Switzerland (10th, USD 61,360). 

The US has failed to make it to the top 10 and is ranked 13th with a GDP per capita of USD 59,500 while the UK is ranked even lower. 

According to a Fortune magazine report based on the IMF data, several top-ranking countries such as Qatar and Brunei "have fuel and oil propelling their economies", while investment and strong banking systems have helped propel economic growth in other countries like Iceland and Ireland. 
https://economictimes.indiatimes.co...lynews&ncode=75903408e0b98cc650a2176b9dd8c4b8


----------



## RISING SUN

*DATA STORY: India's household wealth grows by more than Rs 29 lakh cr, but not everyone is getting richer*
Despite a 30-place jump in World Bank's Ease of Doing Business rankings, India is witnessing a lot of criticism from the domestic quarters over the state of the country's economy.

A revamped GST might help arrest the slowdown in GDP in the past five quarters as it will encourage more spending, help the demand-supply cycle and leave the Indian pockets a little heavier because of tax cuts.

However, global investment bank Credit Suisse's wealth report puts most claims by critics to test as it says that India's wealth in 2016-2017 rose by 9.9 percent.

Just 10 years after the recession hit global economies, India seems to have scaled the ranks quite high, and getting closer to the ranks of other leading economies such as Australia, Italy, France and Germany.
In India, market capitalisation rose by close to 30 percent, house prices by around 10 percent and the Indian rupee rose 4 percent against the US dollar, said the report.








_Although India is quickly catching up, its projected income for 2022 still has a long way to go (Courtesy: Credit Suisse)_

But there is a catch though: even if India got richer faster than many others and added a whopping Rs 29.4 lakh crore to its total wealth, it does not reflect on one key factor: income inequality.

The income disparity has also been pointed at in the Credit Suisse report: 92 percent of Indians have wealth less than Rs 6.5 lakh while 0.5 percent have a net worth of over Rs 65.2 lakh, the report maintains.

“Residents of India remain heavily concentrated in the bottom half of the distribution, accounting for more than quarter of the members,” the report said.

As per the report, the fluctuation in asset prices and exchange rates account for a greater hike during the months.

The share of an Indian adult in the country’s total wealth rose 7.9 percent in the studied period to Rs 3.7 lakh.

Yet this is just a fourth of what the our Chinese peers have thanks to unevenly distributed income in India.





_India's graph for increase in wealth over time. In USD (Courtesy: Credit Suisse)_

As per the report, non-financial assets seems to be one of the main compositions of wealth – both in India and China as they accounted for more than 80 percent of the wealth of individuals of both the countries.

The average personal debt for an Indian adult is estimated at around Rs 24,521 or just 9 percent of the gross assets, Credit Suisse said.

*The Millionaires Club: Who's ahead? *

The Credit Suisse report also says that India is home to 2,45,000 millionaires. India also has about 346,000 adults in the global top 1 percent by wealth.

There are 1,820 adults in India who have wealth over Rs 326 crore, or USd 50 million. Credit Suisse forecasts the number of Indian millionaires to reach 3,72,000 in 2022.






_India has a fair share of millionaires but is nowhere close to China (Courtesy: Credit Suisse)_

China, in contrast, has close to 20 lakh millionaires and has more adults with wealth above USD 50 million than any other country except the US.

Although India has improved on a lot of fronts, but when it comes to household wealth, the gap with the developed economies is wide.

Income in North America is 50 times that of India, nine times that of China and four times of Europe.
About quadrupling of wealth in India between 2000 and 2017, the report says: “Despite this remarkable increase and having four times the population of the US, total wealth in India is comparable to the level of the US 90 years ago.”

Even if India’s wealth increases to USD 6 trillion by 2022 it will only be comparable to the wealth levels existent in the US of 1936, the report said.

_(Currency figures are in 1 USD= Rs 65.22)_
http://www.moneycontrol.com/news/in...t-not-everyone-is-getting-richer-2439295.html

*Decks cleared for first mega CEZ; 45 companies may invest Rs 15k-crore in phase-I *
The government has given the go-ahead for setting up India’s first mega coastal economic zone (CEZ) at the Jawaharlal Nehru Port in Maharashtra as part of a plan to develop 14 such industrial clusters to spur manufacturing and generate jobs.

About 45 companies across telecom, auto and IT sectors will soon bid for 200 hectares of land to set up manufacturing units in the zone, senior officials told ET. 

The plan envisages a total investment of Rs 15,000 crore in the first phase and creation of more than 1.5 lakh jobs, they said. “The idea is to attract large firms interested in serving the export markets as they would bring with them technology, capital, good management and links to the world markets,” said one of the officials, who did not wish to be identified. 

“This in turn would help create an ecosystem around them in which productive small and medium firms would emerge and flourish,” the official said. The Union Cabinet had last year approved setting up of 14 mega CEZs under the National Perspective Plan of the Sagarmala Programme, with an aim to promote development of industrial clusters around ports, encourage portled development, reduce logistics cost and time for movement of cargo, enhance global competitiveness of India’s manufacturing sector and create hubs of job creation.

These zones are expected to provide business-friendly ecosystem including ease of doing business, ease of exporting and importing, swift decisions on applications for environmental clearances, and speedy water and electricity connections. The Jawaharlal Nehru Port is among the busiest cargo ports in the country, but it has sufficient available land. That is why it has been chosen over other ports to kick-start the concept which was first mooted by the erstwhile NITI Aayog vice-chairman Arvind Panagariya.

The port handles over 40% of India’s export-import volume because of deep-draft ports capable of accommodating very large and heavily loaded ships. CEZs are spatial economic regions comprising a group of coastal districts or districts with a strong linkage to ports in that region to tap into synergies with the planned industrial corridor projects. The country’s first mega CEZ will stretch along north Konkan region spread across Nashik, Thane, Mumbai, Pune and Raigarh.

The government’s plan envisages investment of $100 billion (about Rs 6.5 lakh crore) in industrial development for port-led economic growth in maritime sector and inland waterways, water transport, coastal and cruise shipping, and solar and wind energy generation to boost the country’s growth momentum considering India’s huge coastline of 7,500 km. The government hopes to add two percentage points to India’s GDP through creation of worldclass infrastructure.
*ET View: A Leg Up For Exports*
_It would be sensible to set up EOUs in the coastal zones. There’s huge potential to boost exports of labour-intensive items such as textiles, garments and ready-mades, provided we can reap economies of scale and have the required capability to meet high-volume export demand. The gestation period for labour-intensive units is also likely to be far shorter. But they need to be flexible and innovative, to keep up with changing tastes and demand patterns.
https://economictimes.indiatimes.co...gylBgORSGl_UJ6lInckw.0&utm_referrer=&from=mdr_


----------



## RISING SUN

*How safe are National Highways? Star rating to tell*
Soon, national highways in India will get star ratings on a scale of zero to five based on a survey of their safety parameters. 

The results of one such pilot survey will be out for Delhi-Mumbai and Mumbai-Chennai corridors of Golden Quadrilateral in the next few months. The survey is being carried out more than a decade after the country's fast ever mega highway programme was completed. 

International Road Assessment Programme (IRAP) is carrying out the survey funded by World Bank and Bloomberg Philanthrophies. 

A similar survey covering more than 10,000 km of state highways in Rajasthan, Gujarat, Karnataka, Kerala, Assam, Uttar Pradesh, Tamil Nadu, Andhra Pradesh and Telangana between 2010 and 2015 had found that at least 75% of these stretches had less than two or two star ratings. The findings show these highways were more unsafe for motorcyclists, cyclists and pedestrians in comparison to four wheel vehicles.

"After carrying out assessment of more than a million km of roads across 80 countries we have found that if we can succeed in increasing the star rating by one rank, we can avoid substantial number of accidents and fatalities," said Rob McInerney while launching the India chapter of IRAP at World Road Meet organised by International Road Federation (IRF).

Global transpiration major FedEx Express has joined hands with IRAP for this initiative. India's national and state highways network comprising only 5% of all roads, account for more than 60% of all deaths on road. 
More than 90,000 people died in crashes on these roads in 2016. According to IRAP, the assessment of roads for all users is carried out on 50 road attributes and for every 100m. 

"The system records features that are known to effect the likelihood and severity of a crash. Based on crash studies from around the world, the scoring and star ratings are done," it said.
https://timesofindia.indiatimes.com...ing-to-tell/articleshow/61665762.cms?from=mdr


----------



## RISING SUN

*75% vehicle users in India don’t wear seat belts leading to 15 deaths every day: Study*
A whopping 75 per cent passenger vehicle users (driver, co-driver and rear) in India don't wear seat belts leading to 15 deaths every day, according to a study by India's largest carmaker Maruti Suzuki. Compared to India's dismal 25 per cent compliance, 98 per cent Europeans wear seat belts, whereas the US has a compliance rate of 85 per cent. Among drivers in India, seat belt usage stood at a disappointing 28 per cent. 

Road accidents, in fact, are the the leading causes of deaths in the country. According the the Ministry of Road Transport and Highways, in 2016, 1.5 lakh people died in road accidents. A total of 5.638 people died in 2016 due to non-usage of seat belts. 

The pan India study across 17 cities conducted in association with Millward Brown and IMRB (Kantar Group) had some rather interesting revelations -- Zone wise data showed that overall South ranks no.1 in non-usage of seat belts, and non usage of seat belt among female drivers was highest at 81 per cent compared to male drivers at 68 per cent. The Northern Zone was most compliant with 42 per cent non-users. 

SUV (Sports Utility Vehicle) drivers were the worst defaulters when it came to not wearing seat belts, with 77 per cent of them shunning the safety strap. Luxury car drivers were more conscious about wearing seat belts, with the highest compliance at 59 per cent non-usage.

Among the 2,505 respondents across metros, Tier 1 and Tier 2 cities, it was found that 78 per cent of those in Tier 2 cities did not wear seat belts. "The seat belt usage in Tier 1 cities was higher because of higher usage of seat belts at Chandigarh and Jaipur," Maruti Suzuki India's senior executive director (Sales & Marketing) RS Kalsi said. The percentage of non-usage in Tier 1 cities stood at 61 per cent, while in metros it was at 74 per cent. 

When asked if Maruti Suzuki would look at developing some kind of technology that doesn't allow the driver to start the car without strapping on the seat belt, Kalsi said, "That would be an extreme measure. We would rather educate and enlighten people so that they voluntarily start wearing seat belts." 

Kalsi also stressed on the use of seat belts for rear passengers. "I know of instances where passengers have been thrown off and killed from the rear seat for not wearing seat belt, whereas the driver has survived because he was wearing his seat belt." Only 4 per cent passengers wear seat belts while travelling in the rear of the car, the study showed. 

*Reasons for not using seat belts:* 

1. Weak legal enforcement was the topmost reason for non-usage of seat belts. 
2. Negative image perceptions (27 per cent) and the belief that seat belts ruin clothes emerged as key reasons for non-usage, in the study. 
3. 23 per cent did not consider seat belts as a safety device. 
4. 20 per cent said that they did not wear seat belts as family and friends don't wear/ don't encourage seat belt usage. 

*Reasons for using seat belts:* 

1. 77 per cent respondents said they wear seat belts because of legal enforcements. 
2. 64 per cent of car passengers wear seat belts because they considered them as a self-safety device. 3. 63 per cent respondents said that they had prior experience of seeing how seat belts had saved lives, hence they use. 
4. Encouragement from family and friends to wear seat belts was one of the key reasons for wearing seat belts among 56 per cent of the respondents. 
https://timesofindia.indiatimes.com...y-day-study/articleshow/61660232.cms?from=mdr


----------



## RISING SUN

*Hint of recovery seen in India Inc's bottom line for the second quarter after GST *

There’s a hint of recovery in India Inc’s bottom line for the second quarter that followed rollout of GST. 

Net profit of a sample of 1,455 companies (excluding banking and financial institutions) rose 2.5% y-o-y after sliding 14.6% in June quarter. Operating profit grew 10% y-o-y compared with 7.8% in the previous 3 months. Growth in net sales was unchanged at 8.6%. Operating margin slipped 10 bps to 16.4%. 

Performance improved in businesses like alcoholic beverages, automobiles, consumer durables and nondurables, hospitality, jewellery, media and entertainment, and retail – capturing the consumption momentum. Net profit of a sample of 219 firms from these sectors surged 32.6% — the fastest in six quarters. 

The sample’s contribution of 22.4% to the larger sample’s profit was at an 11-quarter high. 

After including banking and finance firms, the sample of 1,844 companies reported a net sales growth of 7.9%. In addition, net profit fell by half a percent following higher provisioning by some of the banks. 




















https://economictimes.indiatimes.co...m_referrer=https://www.google.co.in/&from=mdr

*Domestic stainless steel output to rise 9% to 3.6 mn tonnes by year-end *
Domestic stainless steel production will reach the 3.6-million tonne mark at the end of 2017, industry body ISSDA has said.

If the output crosses that level, it will be about 9 per cent more than last year's.

"The production of stainless steel in the country at the end of the calendar year 2016 was 3.3 million tonne," President of Indian Stainless Steel Development Association (ISSDA) K K Pahuja told PTI, citing data collected by the International Stainless Steel Forum (ISSF).


"At present, we (the industry) are growing at a rate of 8-9 per cent year-on-year," he added.

The growth is in response to the rising demand for stainless steel, mainly from sectors such as auto, roads and highways, housing and the like, the industry veteran said, adding that the demand will keep rising every year.

Besides, protectionist measures imposing a definitive Countervailing Duty (CVD) on certain stainless steel products from China have helped the industry, he said.

The government had removed the import duty on nickel, a key material required to produce stainless steel. Now, the steel ministry wants the import duty on ferro-nickel and stainless steel scrap to be removed.

This will further bring down the production cost of stainless steel in the country, he added.

For 2018, the domestic stainless industry is expected to produce close to 4 million tonnes.

India is the second-largest producer of stainless steel after it overtook Japan in 2016. China remains the leader.
http://www.business-standard.com/ar...3-6-mn-tonnes-by-year-end-117111900422_1.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RISING SUN

*India’s holdings of US govt securities jump to $145 bn in September*
Continuing to increase its exposure, India’s holdings of American government securities touched $145.1 billion at the end of September, official data showed.

Remaining the 11th largest holder of US Treasury securities, India increased its holdings by little over $6 billion in September compared to August when the same stood at $138.9 billion.

The US government data showed that India’s holdings rose to $145.1 billion in September - also the highest so far this year.

As per data from the Treasury Department, the exposure of India to these securities has been on the rise since February when it had touched $112.3 billion.

The country’s holdings have jumped by $31.4 billion in eight months starting January when the exposure was at $113.7 billion. This also comes at a time when the American economy is recording a steady growth over the past few quarters.

Neighbouring China topped the list with holdings worth $1.1808 trillion as on September end followed by Japan whose exposure stood at $1.096 trillion during the same period.

With holdings to the tune of $310.8 billion, Ireland was at the third place followed by Brazil ($272.8 billion) and Cayman Islands ($267.6 billion) at fourth and fifth places, respectively.

India is the 11th largest holder of US Treasury securities and third largest among the BRIC grouping. At the end of September, Russia’s exposure stood at $103.9 billion.

“Foreign residents increased their holdings of long-term US securities in September; net purchases were $60.8 billion.

“Net purchases by private foreign investors were $59.5 billion, while net purchases by foreign official institutions were $1.3 billion,” the Treasury Department had said in a release on November 15.

In the third quarter, the world’s largest economy grew 3 per cent, as per the advanced estimates from the US Bureau of Economic Analysis.
http://www.thehindubusinessline.com...ump-to-145-bn-in-september/article9966630.ece


----------



## RISING SUN

*Indian Oil sets up India's first electric vehicle charging station in Nagpur*
Indian Oil Corporation (IOC) on Sunday announced launch of nation's first electric vehicle charging station at a petrol pump in Nagpur.

IOC, in collaboration with Ola, launched the country's first electric charging station at one of its petrol-diesel stations in Nagpur, a company statement said.

Nagpur, being the first city to introduce Electric Public Transportation Model in India, has added one more feather to its cap by adding the first electric charging station at IOC's petrol pump in Nagpur.

The statement said: "As India's leading oil refiner and marketer, IOC considers promoting ecological sustainability as part of its core business. Thus, this partnership with Ola is the right step forward as we re-imagine how India will commute in coming years.
http://www.moneycontrol.com/news/bu...hicle-charging-station-in-nagpur-2442143.html


----------



## RISING SUN

*India to use Turkish-made broken rail detection system*
India has decided to use a Turkish-made broken rail detection system to prevent accidents, a Turkish engineering company’s official said.

Haluk Gokmen, general director of ENEKOM, said the company began cooperation with India’s Railtech Infraventure Pvt. Ltd. Company (Railtech).

“India is a country that has one of the longest railways in the world. The lines are constantly being renewed and new lines are added to the existing ones. Due to their extensive usage, they need a fast, efficient and secure detection system”, Gokmen told Anadolu Agency on Tuesday.
The system will initially be tested on a 50-kilometer (31 miles) rail line in India on the first quarter of 2018, and then be extended across the country.

Gokmen said that the system is “unique” because it is not affected by external factors and different climatic conditions.

“RailAcoustic” -- a system patented in Turkey, U.S., India, China, and Japan -- can perceive a fracture or a crack on the rails.
http://aa.com.tr/en/asia-pacific/india-to-use-turkish-made-broken-rail-detection-system/968948


----------



## RISING SUN

*Jammu and Kashmir: Cross-LoC bus service resumes after four months due to repeated ceasefire violations*
Over 50 residents of Pakistan occupied Kashmir (Azad Kashmir) travelled by a cross-LoC bus to reach Jammu and Kashmir's Poonch district on Monday, officials said.




Representative image. Reuters

The bus service had on 6 November resumed operations after remaining suspended for nearly four months owing to heavy shelling by Pakistani troops along the Line of Control (LoC) in Poonch district.

"The cross-LoC bus plied as per schedule. 52 Azad Kashmir residents arrived in Poonch while 14 Azad Kashmir residents returned from this side after spending time with their relatives," the officials said.

Nearly 74 Azad Kashmir residents have availed the facility to visit India in the past two weeks, they said, adding the service was used notwithstanding the ceasefire violations by the Pakistan army last week.

Pakistani troops had targeted forward areas along the LoC in Poonch district for from November 15 to 18, casting a shadow of uncertainty on the cross-LoC trade and travel.


The bus service was started along the Srinagar- Muzaffarabad road in April 2005 and the Poonch-Rawalakot route on 20 June, 2006 to facilitate trade and travel between Jammu and Kashmir and Azad Kashmir.

The trade between the two parts of Kashmir started in October 2008 on the barter system.
http://www.firstpost.com/india/jamm...to-repeated-ceasefire-violations-4220327.html

*India's annual diesel consumption to rise by 2030
*India's annual diesel consumption could rise to 150 billion litres by 2030 from 90 billion litres now, Oil Minister Dharmendra Pradhan said on Wednesday.

Annual gasoline consumption in the world's third-biggest oil consuming nation could rise to 50 billion litres by 2030 from 30 billion litres now, he said.

The energy hungry nation, which is looking to cut its oil imports by 10 percent in 2022, aims to boost use of bio fuels, the minister said.

India currently imports about 80 percent of its oil needs. (Reporting by Nidhi Verma; Editing by Vyas Mohan)
http://m.thehindubusinessline.com/e...onsumption-to-rise-by-2030/article9969808.ece


----------



## RISING SUN

*India adds 2,247 MW solar cap in Jul-Sep 2017 *
India added nearly 2,247 MW of solar capacity during July-September period, registering a 15.40 per cent growth as compared to 1,947 MW added in Q2 of 2017, a recent survey revealed. 

According to the survey by Mercom Capital, with the addition of 2,247 MW, the cumulative installed capacity between January-Spetember 2017 stands at 7,149 MW. 

"With over 7,149 MW, solar is now the leading new energy source in India, accounting for 39 per cent of total new power capacity additions in the first nine months of 2017," the report said. 

It further said, in the third quarter, large-scale solar projects accounted for 1,982 MW and made up 88 per cent of installations, while rooftop installations totaled 265 MW and accounted for the remaining 12 per cent. 

"Large-scale installations doubled year-on-year and rose 15 per cent from the second quarter to the third quarter," it said. 

Mercom said the pipeline of utility-scale projects currently stands at 11,500 MW with another 5,600 MW of tenders awaiting auction.

"Even though the Indian solar market is on pace for a record-breaking year, the momentum has definitely slowed," Mercom Capital Group CEO Raj Prabhu said. 

He further said there are around 1000 MW of large-scale solar projects that are complete but unable to get connected to the grid and these factors are likely to lead to a weaker-than-projected fourth quarter.

The report said that due to a 14 per cent increase in Chinese module prices, the pending anti-dumping case, PPA re-negotiations in some states, incomplete infrastructure, evacuation issues, port customs duty, and a lack of clarity surrounding the GST, the sector faced many challenges during the third quarter of 2017. 

"All of these factors led to an overall slowdown in installations and a slowdown in tenders and auctions, resulting in a reduction in the installation forecasts for for 2017 and 2018," it said. 

The report forecasts that total solar installations in India will range from 9,500 MW to 10,000 MW in the full calendar year 2017 and around 7,000 MW in 2018. 

"It has become challenging to pin down an installation number as so many projects that are completed are stranded and unable to commission due to evacuation delays. It will depend on what can get connected to the grid by the end of the year," Mercom India managing director Priya Sanjay said. 
https://economictimes.indiatimes.co...eferrer=https://m.economictimes.com/&from=mdr

*India Bars Founders From Repurchasing $31 Billion of Assets*
India tightened rules to prevent errant founders from misusing an 11-month-old bankruptcy law to regain control of delinquent companies that are being sold.

Founders of companies whose borrowings have been classified as non-performing for a year or more and that are unable to pay overdue amounts, including interest and charges, are barred from repurchasing their assets, the corporate affairs ministry said in a statement. The latter category would include bad loans totaling about $31 billion extended to the country’s 12 top delinquent firms, that lenders are seeking to sell by March.

A change in the Insolvency and Bankruptcy Code, that was passed by India’s parliament in 2016, comes at a time when about 50 of the nation’s biggest defaulting companies face insolvency proceedings and may be sold by court-appointed professionals over the next year. That necessitated an executive order to prevent “habitually non-compliant” people from regaining control of these companies, according to the statement. The President signed the ordinance on Thursday, making the law effective immediately.

“This change in law will not bring down the valuation as there is adequate interest from buyers,” said Rajnish Kumar, chairman of India’s largest lender State Bank of India. “If the law is clear and explicit it will help. Evaluation of the bids will be transparent.”

Steel manufacturers, power and construction companies dominated an initial list of 12 borrowers that Indian banks were ordered to refer to insolvency courts over bad loans of more than 2 trillion rupees ($31 billion). The central bank followed with a list of about 40 companies, which need to be referred for insolvency unless a restructuring is worked out before Dec. 13.

Wilful defaulters, those who have given an enforceable guarantee for a corporate undergoing insolvency or liquidation as well as promoters or management connected to them are also barred from bidding in bankruptcy proceedings, the finance ministry statement said. Wilful defaulters are defined as those firms that didn’t repay loans while having the capacity to do so, or those in which controlling shareholders siphoned off money or assets. 

The modifications need to approved by parliament in its next session.

While the Insolvency and Bankruptcy Code is being tweaked to stop misuse, it doesn’t ban all founders from the sale process. Some owners had written to the government blaming adverse business cycles for their inability to repay, saying it wouldn’t be fair to ban them.





“The ordinance aims at putting in place safeguards to prevent unscrupulous, undesirable persons from misusing or vitiating the provisions of the code,” according to the statement. Reforms by the government “would help strengthen the formal economy and encourage honest businesses and budding entrepreneurs to work in a trustworthy, predictable regulatory environment.”

Prime Minister Narendra Modi’s regime last year overhauled Indian bankruptcy laws that dated back a century. The new law is one of the biggest steps in India’s battle to clean up $207 billion of stressed assets. The inability to shut loss-making companies and collect on dues had locked up funds at banks and damped lending and investment.

The changes will “make things difficult for unscrupulous promoters,” Kalpesh Mehta, a Mumbai-based partner for Deloitte Haskins & Sells LLP’s financial-services practice, said in an email. “There is now a real chance that promoters can lose control and are no longer in a position to take creditors for a ride.”
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...ules-to-bar-errant-founders-bidding-for-firms


----------



## Nilgiri

RISING SUN said:


> *India adds 2,247 MW solar cap in Jul-Sep 2017 *
> India added nearly 2,247 MW of solar capacity during July-September period, registering a 15.40 per cent growth as compared to 1,947 MW added in Q2 of 2017, a recent survey revealed.
> 
> According to the survey by Mercom Capital, with the addition of 2,247 MW, the cumulative installed capacity between January-Spetember 2017 stands at 7,149 MW.
> 
> "With over 7,149 MW, solar is now the leading new energy source in India, accounting for 39 per cent of total new power capacity additions in the first nine months of 2017," the report said.
> 
> It further said, in the third quarter, large-scale solar projects accounted for 1,982 MW and made up 88 per cent of installations, while rooftop installations totaled 265 MW and accounted for the remaining 12 per cent.
> 
> "Large-scale installations doubled year-on-year and rose 15 per cent from the second quarter to the third quarter," it said.
> 
> Mercom said the pipeline of utility-scale projects currently stands at 11,500 MW with another 5,600 MW of tenders awaiting auction.
> 
> "Even though the Indian solar market is on pace for a record-breaking year, the momentum has definitely slowed," Mercom Capital Group CEO Raj Prabhu said.
> 
> He further said there are around 1000 MW of large-scale solar projects that are complete but unable to get connected to the grid and these factors are likely to lead to a weaker-than-projected fourth quarter.
> 
> The report said that due to a 14 per cent increase in Chinese module prices, the pending anti-dumping case, PPA re-negotiations in some states, incomplete infrastructure, evacuation issues, port customs duty, and a lack of clarity surrounding the GST, the sector faced many challenges during the third quarter of 2017.
> 
> "All of these factors led to an overall slowdown in installations and a slowdown in tenders and auctions, resulting in a reduction in the installation forecasts for for 2017 and 2018," it said.
> 
> The report forecasts that total solar installations in India will range from 9,500 MW to 10,000 MW in the full calendar year 2017 and around 7,000 MW in 2018.
> 
> "It has become challenging to pin down an installation number as so many projects that are completed are stranded and unable to commission due to evacuation delays. It will depend on what can get connected to the grid by the end of the year," Mercom India managing director Priya Sanjay said.
> https://economictimes.indiatimes.co...eferrer=https://m.economictimes.com/&from=mdr
> 
> *India Bars Founders From Repurchasing $31 Billion of Assets*
> India tightened rules to prevent errant founders from misusing an 11-month-old bankruptcy law to regain control of delinquent companies that are being sold.
> 
> Founders of companies whose borrowings have been classified as non-performing for a year or more and that are unable to pay overdue amounts, including interest and charges, are barred from repurchasing their assets, the corporate affairs ministry said in a statement. The latter category would include bad loans totaling about $31 billion extended to the country’s 12 top delinquent firms, that lenders are seeking to sell by March.
> 
> A change in the Insolvency and Bankruptcy Code, that was passed by India’s parliament in 2016, comes at a time when about 50 of the nation’s biggest defaulting companies face insolvency proceedings and may be sold by court-appointed professionals over the next year. That necessitated an executive order to prevent “habitually non-compliant” people from regaining control of these companies, according to the statement. The President signed the ordinance on Thursday, making the law effective immediately.
> 
> “This change in law will not bring down the valuation as there is adequate interest from buyers,” said Rajnish Kumar, chairman of India’s largest lender State Bank of India. “If the law is clear and explicit it will help. Evaluation of the bids will be transparent.”
> 
> Steel manufacturers, power and construction companies dominated an initial list of 12 borrowers that Indian banks were ordered to refer to insolvency courts over bad loans of more than 2 trillion rupees ($31 billion). The central bank followed with a list of about 40 companies, which need to be referred for insolvency unless a restructuring is worked out before Dec. 13.
> 
> Wilful defaulters, those who have given an enforceable guarantee for a corporate undergoing insolvency or liquidation as well as promoters or management connected to them are also barred from bidding in bankruptcy proceedings, the finance ministry statement said. Wilful defaulters are defined as those firms that didn’t repay loans while having the capacity to do so, or those in which controlling shareholders siphoned off money or assets.
> 
> The modifications need to approved by parliament in its next session.
> 
> While the Insolvency and Bankruptcy Code is being tweaked to stop misuse, it doesn’t ban all founders from the sale process. Some owners had written to the government blaming adverse business cycles for their inability to repay, saying it wouldn’t be fair to ban them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “The ordinance aims at putting in place safeguards to prevent unscrupulous, undesirable persons from misusing or vitiating the provisions of the code,” according to the statement. Reforms by the government “would help strengthen the formal economy and encourage honest businesses and budding entrepreneurs to work in a trustworthy, predictable regulatory environment.”
> 
> Prime Minister Narendra Modi’s regime last year overhauled Indian bankruptcy laws that dated back a century. The new law is one of the biggest steps in India’s battle to clean up $207 billion of stressed assets. The inability to shut loss-making companies and collect on dues had locked up funds at banks and damped lending and investment.
> 
> The changes will “make things difficult for unscrupulous promoters,” Kalpesh Mehta, a Mumbai-based partner for Deloitte Haskins & Sells LLP’s financial-services practice, said in an email. “There is now a real chance that promoters can lose control and are no longer in a position to take creditors for a ride.”
> https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...ules-to-bar-errant-founders-bidding-for-firms



India has more accountable reporting of its bad loans compared to China (where bank buy back etc pushes down the figure, but credit rating dont care because China has rest of its mercantile apparatus at play to support its funds/bonds etc well....whereas India definitely is much more reliant on its more independent banking system).

Thus 10% to 2% is not apples to apples comparison....applied standards for those numbers are different.

India must keep making itself more accountable, the clampdown on the remaining routes banks/finance have for buy back to be able to under-report bad loan on bank sheet is a very welcome move....its is more US system compared to earlier UK system as far as bankruptcy/defaulting structure.....which is welcome for better growth in todays world....because Indian govt will never be strong enough to be a mercantile monolith like say the UK system created under East India Company.

@anant_s

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## anant_s

Nilgiri said:


> India has more accountable reporting of its bad loans compared to China (where bank buy back etc pushes down the figure, but credit rating dont care because China has rest of its mercantile apparatus at play to support its funds/bonds etc well....whereas India definitely is much more reliant on its more independent banking system).
> 
> Thus 10% to 2% is not apples to apples comparison....applied standards for those numbers are different.
> 
> India must keep making itself more accountable, the clampdown on the remaining routes banks/finance have for buy back to be able to under-report bad loan on bank sheet is a very welcome move....its is more US system compared to earlier UK system as far as bankruptcy/defaulting structure.....which is welcome for better growth in todays world....because Indian govt will never be strong enough to be a mercantile monolith like say the UK system created under East India Company.
> 
> @anant_s


Can't agree more.
Rather than a wild number chase, it is important that banking system becomes accountable and transparent. Fiscal discipline is paramount as it will lay a very solid foundation for long and sustainable growth rather than a short duration high growth burst.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RISING SUN

*Indian outbound market to GCC expected to increase 50% by 2021*




The India stand at ATM 2017, with 25 Indian participants in total including two regional tourism boards. (Supplied)
Around nine million Indians are expected to travel to the GCC by 2021, according to the latest figures from Colliers International.

Reports from the UNWTO suggest the outbound Indian travel market will grow to 50 million by 2021, with the average spend per trip by Indian travellers also increasing – UNWTO statistics reveal India is among the top 12 source markets globally that showed double digit growth in expenditure in 2016 – visitor spend reached a total of $23.1 billion in 2016, up 15.1 year-on-year.

Simon Press, Senior Exhibition Director, Arabian Travel Market (ATM), said: “Surprisingly, there are just over 65 million passport holders in India out of a population of around 1.3 billion. Still it is no surprise that the growth of the global travel industry is being led by Asian travellers and the Middle East region can expect to benefit, with Indian tourist arrivals expected to grow by CAGR of 7-8 per cent.

“We have witnessed this growth first hand with ATM 2017 welcoming 54 percent more visitors from India compared to 2014.”

The Colliers International report was published as destinations throughout the Middle East prepare to showcase their latest offering at the ATM, which is being held at Dubai World Trade Centre from April 22-25, 2018.

Over the five-year period from 2012 to 2016, the average percentage of Indian arrivals out of total arrivals in Kuwait was 15.4%; Saudi Arabia, 10.6%; Bahrain, 17.6%; Oman, 11.2%; and UAE 9.8%.

According to ATM’s official research partner, Colliers, by 2021, this is expected to increase to: Kuwait (17.12%), KSA (11.88%), Bahrain (19.26%), UAE (10.8%) and Oman (11.9%) – helped in no small terms by a decision in October 2017, when the Sultanate approved on-arrival visas up to a period of one month for Indians holding valid US, UK, Canada, Australia or Schengen visas. 

*Top spot in Dubai*
India retained top spot on Dubai’s list of source markets for inbound tourism, with 1,478,000 Indian tourists arriving in the city between January and September, registering a significant 20 per cent rise over the same period in 2016. The increase can also be attributed to relaxed visa restrictions for Indian passport holders, which is currently under further consideration, including the possibility of extending on-arrival visas to Indians.

In terms of Bahrain, Indians are eligible for Visit-e-Visa, which means there is no need to have a physical visa stamped in their passports prior to arrival in the country.

Press said: “The influx of Indian visitors to the GCC shows no sign of abating and is expected to continue rising, with the added benefit of an increase in the average spent by Indians on outbound travel. This is supported by India’s steady GDP growth, which stood at 7.1% in 2016 and, although this is forecast to drop to 5.7% this year due to the introduction of a general sales tax (GST), it is expected to recover and steady at 8% over the next few years.” 

*Middle-income households *
The Colliers research reveals Indian outbound travel growth is to be driven by the middle-income households rather than the higher-income as the former is expected to grow to nearly 20 percent (58 million) of the total Indian households by 2021, while the latter will represent less than 3% (6.5 million).

Press said: “At 61 percent, India’s youth population is exceptional, providing a great opportunity to develop lifestyle and budget brands that offer differentiated products and experiences.”

*Medical tourism to India*
India is also attracting visitors from the GCC, which is a top source market for medical tourism, and is expected to grow, as an entire industry, to $8 billion by 2020 from the $3.9 billion of 2016. While the west coast resorts, such as Goa, remain popular with Middle East travellers, given its close proximity to the region.

There was a 45 percent increase in sharers at the India stand at ATM 2017, 25 Indian participants in total including two regional boards and another strong contingent is expected at ATM 2018. Not only are the two regional boards returning to the show, there are other regional boards from the India who have shown interest in exhibiting at the next edition of the ATM.
http://english.alarabiya.net/en/bus...t-to-GCC-expected-to-increase-50-by-2021.html

*Modi's Make in India may get $6 billion cheque from Lotte, Peugeot*
South Korean conglomerate Lotte Group and French automotive group Peugeot SA have discussed proposals to invest as much as $6 billion combined in India, a move that would boost Prime Minister Narendra Modi’s attempts to attract foreign capital in Asia’s third-largest economy, a person with direct knowledge of the matter said. 

Lotte may invest between $3 billion and $5 billion in the next five years, the person said asking not to be identified as the proposals are preliminary. The South Korean firm intends to invest in retail, chemicals, food processing and real estate, as well as develop railway platforms in the country, the person said. Separately, PSA Group, the maker of Peugeot and Citroen cars, plans to spend about 1 billion euros ($1.2 billion) to build a car factory and an engine plant in southern India, the person said. 

Modi’s flagship "Make in India" plan encourages foreign firms to manufacture locally by offering easier land acquisition, pruning the number of approvals and, in some cases, offering incentives. The efforts have helped India move up in the World Bank’s ease of doing business survey and achieve an unexpected credit rating upgrade last week by Moody’s Investors Services. 

"Lotte is exploring various business opportunities in India and other countries, but there is nothing confirmed or discussed in detail as to which areas to enter and how much money to invest," Lotte said in a statement. A Paris-based spokesman for PSA referred to a statement in January on the cooperation with C.K. Birla Group in India, which included an initial investment of 100 million euros. 

Lotte plans to develop urban real estate by adopting railway stations and maintaining them, the person said. In return, the railways will allow the South Korean firm to operate restaurants, hotels and shops, the person said. The confectionery arm of Lotte is in the process of setting up a new factory in India, according to the person. 

The Indian government is discussing more than 550 foreign investment proposals worth about $85 billion, offering competitive terms to companies and ensuring uninterrupted supply of power and water to plants, the person said. The proposed projects include setting up factories in the areas of food processing, electric vehicle components and electronics among others, the person said. 
https://economictimes.indiatimes.co...e-from-lotte-peugeot/articleshow/61764225.cms

*Cryptic world: Billdesk launches India's first crypto-currency exchange*
Mumbai based payment gateway Billdesk has launched ‘Coinome’, India's first crypto-currency exchange.

Coinome will allow users to be on-boarded via Instant e-KYC. Users can start transacting in crypto-currencies almost immediately upon registering.


The exchange supports instant deposits using payment gateway and instant withdrawals, thereby allowing transactions even on weekends or business holidays.

The exchange plans to support 20 mainstream crypto-currencies by 2018.

Headquartered in Mumbai, Coinome is incorporated under Hatio Innovations Pvt. Ltd, a wholly owned subsidiary of BillDesk.

“We would fundamentally like to provide Indian users with a secure and convenient means for buying or selling Bitcoins, and other crypto-currencies and promoting the same within Indian masses as commercially viable alternatives for building their digital assets,” said Vivek Steve Francis, CEO of Coinome.

BillDesk’s expertise in secure online payments will support Coinome in promoting crypto-currencies as viable avenues for investments, transactions, and building digital assets.

Srinivasu MN, Co-founder, and director of BillDesk said, “Advancements in Blockchain, as well as crypto-currency space, are happening at a rapid pace. We are making the long-term bet that digital currencies are going to be powering transactions in the future and change the way consumers and organizations interact and transact with one another.”

As an open order book crypto-currency exchange, Coinome offers optimum price discovery to users.
http://www.moneycontrol.com/news/bu...rst-crypto-currency-exchange-2445875.html/amp

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RISING SUN

*Talgo chief meets Rail Ministry, offers to manufacture in India*
Minister Piyush Goyal today met José María Oriol, the CEO of Talgo, who offered to build the light-weight, energy efficient Spanish Talgo trains in the country under the 'Make in India' initiative, ministry officials said.

The meeting is significant as the project to introduce these trains has been in cold storage since the Indian Railways conducted trials last year to validate their speed potential.

Sources say that during the meeting Oriol told Goyal that the company was open to "everything" - from manufacturing the coaches to entire train sets in India.

The minister was assured that the company supported the government's Make in India campaign and "risked coming to India at their own cost" because they wanted to "manufacture" in the country, a ministry official said.




*related news*

*Train derailment: Railway Ministry announces ex-gratia*
*Railways to deploy artificial intelligence to predict signalling failures*
During the trial run in September last year, the train clocked a top speed of 180 km per hour and completed the 1,384 kilometre journey between New Delhi and Mumbai in 11 hours and 40 minutes, compared to the 15 hours and 50 minutes taken by the Rajdhani Express.

However, since then the idea of making them operational in the country has made little progress as a committee highlighted a series of problems with the ambitious project, including that such a large order size, technical changes to train design and high lease costs could not go through without competitive bidding.

What made Talgo trains attractive for Indian Railways was the fact that it can be deployed on existing tracks. The lightweight design and advanced suspension technology allows Talgo trains to travel faster, minimises risks of accidents and puts less force on existing tracks during high-speed manoeuvre.

While the average speed of Rajdhani and Shatabdi coaches is around 70 kmph, Talgo trains can run at an average speed of 105 kmph on the same tracks.

The successful trial of Talgo trains was even highlighted in the list of the NDA government’s achievements in its first two years.

However, a question mark hangs over the fate of the project after the Indo-Spanish joint statement issued after Prime Minister Narendra Modi's visit to Spain in May this year did not mention it.
http://www.moneycontrol.com/news/in...y-offers-to-manufacture-in-india-2446083.html


----------



## RISING SUN

*Kochi Takes Crown For Indian Port Growth*
*High throughput growth at Kochi port (Conchin Port) on India’s west coast has meant it is now the fastest growing Indian port, according to The Hindu.*
The International Container Transshipment Terminal (ICTI) registered its highest ever monthly throughput of 51,019 TEUs for October, 2017.

This improves on the previous record throughput of 50,842 TEUs hit in August 2017.

Kochi Port has also handled a total of 16.45 million tonnes of cargo between April and October in the current financial year, representing growth of 17.65% over 2016-17.

Containerised cargo traffic has shown rapid growth of 12.73% during the April-October, 2017.

Kochi port appears to have grown nearly 20% during the financial year till September, 2017, figures from the Indian Ports Association shows Kochi has the highest rate of growth of the major ports in India for the current financial year.

However, the Halida Dock Complex in Kolkata on India’s east coast came a close second with nearly 18% growth during the period.

This compares with the national average for port growth of 3%.

It was a growth of 80%. The port had handled 25.01 million tonnes of cargo during 2016-17 with a growth of 13.2% against the 22.10 million tonnes of cargo during the previous financial year.

The total containerised cargo handled by the terminal here during 2016-17 stood at 4.91 lakh TEUs with a growth of 17%.
https://www.porttechnology.org/news/kochi_takes_crown_for_indian_port_growth


----------



## RISING SUN

*In 24 hours, Mumbai airport handles 969 flights; sets new world record*
Creating a new world record for single-runway operations, Mumbai airport handled 969 take-offs and landings in 24 hours on Friday. It broke its own record of 935, said a Mumbai International Airport Ltd spokesperson (MIAL). 

Mega cities such as New York, London, Dubai and Delhi have airports with two or more runways that operate simultaneously. Though Mumbai has two runways, they criss-cross each other, so only one runway is used at a time. Technically this puts Mumbai in the single-runway airport category. So it's in the league of busy single-runway secondary airports of cities like London (Gatwick, Stansted airports), Istanbul (Sabiha Gokcen airport) and major airports of smaller cities like San Diego (US), Fukuoka (Japan) and Xiamen (China). 

Mumbai handles over 900 airline flights per day. The record high air traffic movement (take-offs and landings) happen on days when the number of unscheduled flights-charter aircraft, private aircraft-go up, like it did on Friday. These flights are banned during the morning and evening peak hours, so when the load goes up during non-peak hours, new records are set. "We hope to cross 1,000 aircraft movements per day soon,'' the MIAL official said. 

In civil aviation, the norm is to record time in UTC (Coordinated Universal Time, same as GMT) and Indian Standard Time is five-and-a-half hours ahead of UTC. The feat was achieved from 5.30am on Friday to 5.30am on Saturday. 

Mumbai's demand for air travel coupled with land-shortage (which means it will never have a parallel runways) has forced the private airport operator, the government-run air traffic control and airline pilots to eke out every second worth of efficiency from the 12,008 feet long main runway 27. The runway has a declared capacity to handle 46 take-offs and departure in an hour. Twice on Friday-once in the morning and once in the evening-the runway handled 50 movements in 60 minutes. 

"The second a landing aircraft crosses the beginning of the runway to the second when it exits the runway is recorded. Similarly, take-offs too are recorded and the data is shared with airlines on a weekly basis,'' an airport official. Every upgrade of the runway and taxiway infrastructure, change in operational practices aims to reduce the runway occupancy time (ROT). 

Kapil Kaul of Centre for Asia Pacific Aviation (CAPA), a global aviation consultancy firm, says: "Gatwick is the only single-runway airport in the world that routinely handles more than 50 flight movements in a given hour. All others are 42 or less. Mumbai has the second highest as it crosses 50.'' 

A senior air traffic controller said: "Mumbai main runway's best so far is 52 arrivals or take-offs in 60 minutes.'' Gatwick has touched 55-56, he adds. "But there are times when we get the right mix of aircraft and weather conditions and we have handled 10 take offs or landings in 10 minutes,'' he says. A "right mix" is when the wind speed and visibility is good, all the aircraft involved are either A320s or B737s (similar speed and weight aircraft, that is), all are manned by pilots who are well-versed with the layout of Mumbai airport. Also, the departures should be such that they are in left-right-left pattern, which means one departure to north, followed by one to South, then to North and vice-versa. That's because departures to North turn right after lift off, those to South turn left and so adequate spacing between aircraft is automatically maintained. 






https://timesofindia.indiatimes.com...l&utm_campaign=TOI&utm_content=om-bm&from=mdr

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RISING SUN

*Delhi-Chandigarh 200-kmph rail corridor to cost Rs 11,000 crore: French report *
It will cost about Rs 11,000 crore ($1.7 billion) to increase the train speed up to 200 km per hour on the Delhi-Chandigarh route so that a passenger can travel the distance in two hours, according to the draft final report submitted by SNCF, the French railway, to Indian Railways. 

The 245-km Delhi-Chandigarh corridor, one of the busiest routes in north India, is slated to be the first semi-high speed project being taken up by the state-owned transporter to run trains at maximum speeds of 200 kmph with French help. 

The 1,700-page detailed report will be taken up for finalisation in Indian Railways on Monday for preparing tendering documents and drawing out an action plan as a way forward. 

French President Emmanuel Macron is expected to visit India in January 2018 when the project will be formally launched. 

The railways will sign a MoU with SNCF next year expanding the scope of cooperation in the rail sector, including training of drivers of semi-high speed trains and safety and security of train networks. 

The total travel time will be 2 hours and 2 minutes at a maximum speed of 200 kmph with two stoppages at Panipat and Ambala, according to the report. 

Currently, the Shatabdi Express covers the distance in about three hours and 30 minutes travelling at a maximum speed of 110 kmh. 

SNCF has submitted the execution strategy and implementation model with detailed project cost involving an upgrade of the the route with details of cost analysis and technical parameters. 

The report has pegged the total estimated cost at Rs 11,218 crore, which includes the cost of signals upgrade, main civil works and rolling stock among others. 

Senior officials from both sides will examine the report and a final cost will be decided after the discussion on Monday, said a senior Railway Ministry official. 

There will be re-alignment as there are about 20 major curves spanning over 32.7 km on the existing Delhi-Chandigarh rail route. However, there will be no acquisition of fresh land for the re-alignment as it will be done within the Railways right of way. 

Beside Delhi-Chandigarh, there will be upgrades of seven more routes totalling about 4,000 km, including Mumbai-Goa, Chennai-Hyderabad, Mysuru-Chennai, Delhi-Kanpur and Nagpur-Secunderabad. 

The Delhi-Chandigarh route is expected to be a demonstrative project by France. 
https://economictimes.indiatimes.co...-crore-french-report/articleshow/61806514.cms


----------



## RISING SUN

*India has potential to be $10 trillion economy: McKinsey MD Dominic Barton*
_Despite bitter competition, the leaders of competing consulting firms grudgingly admit that *Dominic Barton* ‘saved’ McKinsey. In 2009, just after his election to the firm’s corner office, Barton bore the brunt of the Rajat Gupta scandal and the firm’s impeccable reputation was suddenly at stake. Not only did the Canadian consultant steady the firm, but in the following years, also placed big bold bets to lay the foundation for McKinsey’s next growth drivers. As Barton’s term nears end, *Vinod Mahanta* met him to discuss the India opportunity, threats to globalisation disrupting his own firm and dealing with the Rajat Gupta episode. Edited excerpts: _ 

*In his book ‘Capitalism and Freedom,’ Milton Friedman wrote ‘the business of business is business.’ Hasn’t that approach led to gross inequities?* 
I think that's the problem. He wrote that article in the 1960s. That approach got us off-track and we became more focused on short-term results and the ‘financialisation,’ if you will, of business. If you go back to Adam Smith, that's not his model. Smith believed that the duty of the entrepreneur is to take care of the society in which they operate — a broad-minded theory. We've drifted away from that. That said, performance and transparency is important, but we have lost focus of the sense that the purpose of business is to solve a problem, or help meet a consumer need and if, by the way, you do well, you make money. 

ADVERTISEMENT
*McKinsey’s* *25th* *year* *celebrations coincide with 25* *year* *of economic reforms in India. How would you look at comparative journeys?* 
From the McKinsey point of view, the terminology we use is that it’s the end of the beginning — the first 25 years. I am very bullish. We had a debate about this: why were there only eight Indian companies in the world’s top 100 and 41Chinese companies? 

My view was that, why would Indian businesses go global when the domestic growth opportunity is so enormous? We are at a place where the amount of investment, momentum and reinforcing circles are going to accelerate. 

You can see that in the headlights now — the economy is going to touch $10 trillion. I don't mean it next week, but you can actually start to say that this could be a $10 trillion economy. India is one of the absolute biggest growth pockets in the world. Reforms by the (Narendra) Modi government are not perfect in terms of execution, but they are jolts. Japanese PM (Shinzo) Abe talks about three arrows. But in India, we are talking about maybe eight to nine arrows. It’s not to say there are no risks or challenges, but to have scale and population like India, the growth potential is present. 

*A surprising feature of China has been emergence of gigantic private sector companies. India, which has a much deeper history of entrepreneurship, hasn't created private companies of that size. Why do you think that is the case?* 
ADVERTISEMENT
I think India…is well on its way to creating bigger companies. You have more people in China participating formally in the economy than you do in India, so the base you are dealing with is different. If we can get 400 million Indians into the system formally, with bank accounts and access to smartphones, then you will see it. 

Companies such as Tencent came out of nowhere. What they've done using data analytics is that they are serving 300 million people, so participation rate of Chinese in their economy is higher and that will come to India. We're just at an earlier stage. China has poor regions but not as black and white as India. But as more and more Indians get connected, get inducted formally into the system, it will happen. 

It will be easier for Indian companies to globalise than the Chinese companies because Indians, by definition of having so many languages and with so many global Indians in different parts of the world, are more connected. 

*There is no known case in history, including China, of a country growing without an exports surge. How difficult would that kind of success be for India?* 
I'm not so obsessed with the export-driven element because of the size of the domestic market, which will be the growth driver for India. We have to be focused on how to get 9% growth; what is the infrastructure that needs to be built, how can we de-bottleneck that and how can we get the NPA (resolution) system to actually work? 

I've heard Apple and Foxconn want to build their facilities here, but we have to look at how to fast-track such ideas. So I will be much more obsessed with the domestic unleashing, as opposed to doing things to the export market, because digital enables more people to participate in the economy. When we look at China, we underestimate the role that Tencent and Alibaba have played. The last phase of China’s growth story was pretty much exports, but you have to see how Alibaba has hooked up hundreds of millions of SMEs into one system; that's a bigger policy shift than the Chinese government has put in terms of getting people involved in the system, even in terms of financial inclusion. 
ADVERTISEMENT

Maybe India is where China was in the early 2000s; that's what my gut feels. The big thing is, I can now actually see $10 trillion. I never would have said that before and I don't know how long will it take, but it's not crazy. The market is acting in a certain way, you are heading towards this compounded growth rate which all of us humans underrate the impact of. I see one of those things starting to come and I just hope we can get the execution right. 

*What are your views on India’s digitisation push?* 
I think it’s the most important theme, because it’s a natural evolution. Indian IT companies are very good and that will allow the country to leapfrog technologies or deal with the issues of giving people access to education, access to markets, making them part of the formal economy. I think digitisation is the tool. We need to rethink education and even how you train someone for a job. Also, in healthcare, what digitisation allows us to do is to get a lot of data, which is a huge competitive advantage for India. GST, Aadhaar and demonetisation are serious attempts that are risky, maybe unpopular, but will lead to formalising the economy; trying to put foundations in place to build something. A lot of governments would make a single GST agenda the only focus in their entire term because they will be scared like hell about how it is going to happen. Here, it just seems one of the things that you pull out of the quiver. 

*With Brexit referendum, threats to NAFTA etc, the inexorable progress towards globalisation seems to be more in question. Your thoughts?* 
I do worry about that because one of the second order of facts of this technology disruption and trade is that you have a larger portion of the population that’s not gaining from it. There’s definitely a machine that’s anti-globalisation, anti-immigration, and it could take us to a very bad dark place. We know our history and you’ve got a machine that’s now operating. 

There are two types of trade — physical and financial. I bucket that as one; then there is data-technology related trade. There is nothing anyone can do to stop this trade; just like Facebook or Netflix, where consumers are actually the ones who decide to use or not. It’s just by virtue of this, Google, Facebook, Tencent, etc have a customer base of well over two billion people. They’re beyond the government. 

So on a physical side, despite President (Donald) Trump’s drive against globalisation, that’s not the collective view of the US. China is pushing very hard for it. As long as there’s an overwhelming group that wants to keep it going... the situation is a bit like climate change. I think the momentum for globalisation is strong enough and it will continue in spite of a few countries working against it. But my worry is, if you start to get two or three more countries joining the chorus against trade, then it’s a race to the bottom. 

*Has betting on India paid off for the McKinsey practice?* 
For McKinsey, India is a strategic battleground. There are places, industry sectors, capabilities for McKinsey to be relevant in the future. India is one of five markets we have selected. From a client point of view, India is a very robust market. Clients pay for good work. We have some very significant global clients present in the market. So many of our global leaders such as Ashutosh Padhi, Zubin Taraporevala, Noshir Kaka and Sajal Kohli have an India connect. India has the single biggest concentration of our advanced analytics and knowledge network work. 

*What is your view on artificial intelligence and the impact on jobs?* 
I am optimistic AI will change the nature of jobs in a very quick way and we’re not going to be able to necessarily keep up with the change because the education system will lose relevance. But it will lead to a whole bunch of jobs I can’t even imagine right now. I am actually quite positive. What I’m worried about is the education systems and lifelong learning. 

*How tough was it to deal with the Rajat Gupta episode?* 
It was very tough…because I respect Rajat. He was a guy who built a lot of what the firm is today and I don’t think he’s a bad man. So, it was very painful. What I learnt from the episode was that it’s better to be completely open about it. That way you make better decisions. I discussed it while recruiting, spoke to clients because it was the elephant in the room everywhere. I addressed it head-on. The other thing I realised is that relationships are resilient. CEOs stood by us. A lot of clients actually helped me through that period. We also put in place processes that would raise the flag much before anything like that happened. 

*McKinsey was also named in a South African scandal involving the Gupta family. Comments?* 
We hadn’t worked with the company earlier and we also ended up working alongside a group where we hadn’t completed due diligence. It was a fee at risk situation. We are giving back the money. We had over 100 people working in that place. The question was whether it was the right place to be working, given the conditions in South Africa. We are going to make mistakes in what we do and we should be open about such situations. I think one of the biggest issues is, we have to be more transparent as McKinsey.
https://m.economictimes.com/opinion...nckw.0&utm_referrer=https://www.google.co.in/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RISING SUN

*Bank recapitalisation to lift GDP growth to 8% next fiscal: Goldman Sachs *
The economy is likely to clip at 8 per cent next fiscal as the massive bank recapitalisation will help revive the long-stalled credit demand and private investments, says a brokerage report.

According to Wall Street brokerage Goldman Sachs, the Rs 2.11-trillion bank recapitalisation announced by government last month and a likely recovery in earnings are also likely to drive up the stock markets and has set the Nifty target of 11,600 by next December.



"We project above-consensus real GDP growth of 8 per cent in 2018-19, while we see a growth of 6.4 per cent for 2017-18, as the negative impact from shocks (demonetisation and GST implementation) this year fade and the bank recap programme unlocks credit and private investment growth," it said today.

It said CPI inflation is likely to rise above the mid-point of RBI target to 5.3 per cent in FY19 due to a pick-up in food and commodity prices, and so it expects RBI to hike policy rates by 75 basis points by mid-2019.

Keeping a "overweight" view on the stock markets, Goldman Sachs chief Asia Pacific regional equity strategist Timothy Moe told reporters that, "Nifty is estimated to hit 11,600 by December 2018 from the current levels with earnings growth to be the key propellant".

He also said the market is likely to generate 18 per cent returns in 2018 helped by the recently announced bank reforms. However, he cautioned that any delay in earnings growth can pose downside risks to this outlook.

Economic activity could pick up in first half of 2018, said the report "as the drag from the idiosyncratic shocks of demonetisation and GST implementation fade".

"Four months into GST, our channel checks suggest that there are still some headwinds to activity due to uncertainties around the new tax system and an increased compliance burden," it added.

However, it further noted that its discussions with retailers, wholesalers and manufacturers show that recent government announcements to ease compliance burden and reduced tax rates for nearly 200 products can boost activity over the next three to six months.

On the impact of the bank fund infusion, the report said it expects positive effects from the public sector bank recapitalisation to flow through the economy form the second half of 2018.

"The bank recapitaliation can break the vicious cycle between higher non-performing loans, weaker bank balance sheets and slower credit growth that has inhibited the acceleration in the growth cycle over the past few years," the report said, adding this can also lower borrowing costs further due to competition.
http://www.business-standard.com/ar...scal-goldman-sachs-report-117112700787_1.html

*ADB to extend $20 bn loan for India over 5 years*
lateral funding agency Asian Development Bank (ADB) today said it will raise annual funding to India up to USD 4 billion from existing USD 2.7 billion, from next year.

To accelerate the inclusive economic transformation of India, ADB has decided to provide loans up to USD 4 billion on annual basis including non-sovereign debt during 2018-22, said Kenichi Yokoyama, ADB Country Director in India.

So cumulatively, India, the largest recipient of ADB, will get about USD 20 billion over a period of 5 years.

As part of the country strategy 2018-22, annual sovereign funding will increase from USD 2 billion to USD 3 billion while private sector funding would be doubled to USD 1 billion, he said.

"The other priority pillars include increasing annual funding to low-income states and climate change," he said.

The India programme will focus on boosting economic competitiveness to create more and well-paid jobs, improved access to infrastructure and services, and addressing climate change and improving climate resilience over these five years.

ADB said infrastructure continues to be a major bottleneck. The agency said it has identified an investment shortfall of USD 230 billion a year in the infrastructure sector.

On GDP growth, he said, India is expected to grow at 7 percent in the current fiscal and will accelerate to 7.4 percent next fiscal.

Although the first quarter growth was muted, it is expected to pick up in the remaining quarters and average growth would be 7 percent, he said.

The Indian economy expanded by 5.7 percent in the first quarter of the current fiscal, the lowest in the three years.

On job creation, Yokoyama said, it is a challenge for India.

"Looking at past performance, India's poverty reduction record has been quite substantial. We saw rural wages growing faster than economic growth rate. It has led to reduction of agriculture labour," he said.

Skill development is an area that would help in employability, he said.
http://www.moneycontrol.com/news/bu...0-bn-loan-for-india-over-5-years-2448455.html

*India's gold imports to jump to over 700 tonnes in FY18: GJEPC*
India's gold imports will jump to over 700 tonnes in the current fiscal as against 500 tonnes in 2016-17, a top industry association said on Monday.

Addressing a press conference, Gems and Jewellery Export Promotion Council (GJEPC) Chairman Praveen Shankar Pandya demanded that the import duty on gold be brought down to 4-5 percent in the Budget, asserting that the prevailing 10 per cent import duty on the yellow metal gives rise to smuggling.

"The degree of difficulty of doing business in India and the import duty of 10 percent is hampering our growth," he said.


However, Sabyasachi Ray, Chief Executive Director, GJEPC, said, "We imported 500 tonnes of gold in 2016-17. This year, we will import around 700 tonnes."

According to GJEPC, the introduction of 5 percent VAT in Dubai from January 2018 and the imposition of 5 percent import duty on gold and diamond jewellery by the Gulf nation in January this year, are bound to hit India's exports from the sector.

Dubai acts as a major transit point and accounts for over 50 percent of the USD 7.5 billion gold jewellery exports from India.

The Council expects gems and jewellery exports to remain flat at USD 43 billion in the current fiscal, on account of sluggish demand in international market, the proposed introduction of VAT and imposition of imports duty by Dubai, and teething problems under the GST regime.

Besides, Ray said the Niti Aayog and Department of Economic Affairs are working on a gold policy, and "most probably it will be announced in the Budget".

He said that post the announcement, there will be a uniform policy for gold and a regulator will be in place to implement it. The policy, he said, will address issues including standardisation, imports, exchange mechanism for gold and refineries, etc.

The Council also demanded an authority like a Gold Board in India "to put a full stop to misuse of policies", claiming that 30-40 tonnes of gold had come without payment of import duty under the free trade pact between India and Korea until it was plugged.

Pandya also demanded that the government should extend the Merchandise Exports from India Scheme (MEIS) to the gems and jewellery sector.
http://www.moneycontrol.com/news/bu...ver-700-tonnes-in-fy18-gjepc-2448453.html/amp

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariVamsha

RISING SUN said:


> *Delhi-Chandigarh 200-kmph rail corridor to cost Rs 11,000 crore: French report *
> It will cost about Rs 11,000 crore ($1.7 billion) to increase the train speed up to 200 km per hour on the Delhi-Chandigarh route so that a passenger can travel the distance in two hours, according to the draft final report submitted by SNCF, the French railway, to Indian Railways.
> 
> The 245-km Delhi-Chandigarh corridor, one of the busiest routes in north India, is slated to be the first semi-high speed project being taken up by the state-owned transporter to run trains at maximum speeds of 200 kmph with French help.
> 
> The 1,700-page detailed report will be taken up for finalisation in Indian Railways on Monday for preparing tendering documents and drawing out an action plan as a way forward.
> 
> French President Emmanuel Macron is expected to visit India in January 2018 when the project will be formally launched.
> 
> The railways will sign a MoU with SNCF next year expanding the scope of cooperation in the rail sector, including training of drivers of semi-high speed trains and safety and security of train networks.
> 
> The total travel time will be 2 hours and 2 minutes at a maximum speed of 200 kmph with two stoppages at Panipat and Ambala, according to the report.
> 
> Currently, the Shatabdi Express covers the distance in about three hours and 30 minutes travelling at a maximum speed of 110 kmh.
> 
> SNCF has submitted the execution strategy and implementation model with detailed project cost involving an upgrade of the the route with details of cost analysis and technical parameters.
> 
> The report has pegged the total estimated cost at Rs 11,218 crore, which includes the cost of signals upgrade, main civil works and rolling stock among others.
> 
> Senior officials from both sides will examine the report and a final cost will be decided after the discussion on Monday, said a senior Railway Ministry official.
> 
> There will be re-alignment as there are about 20 major curves spanning over 32.7 km on the existing Delhi-Chandigarh rail route. However, there will be no acquisition of fresh land for the re-alignment as it will be done within the Railways right of way.
> 
> Beside Delhi-Chandigarh, there will be upgrades of seven more routes totalling about 4,000 km, including Mumbai-Goa, Chennai-Hyderabad, Mysuru-Chennai, Delhi-Kanpur and Nagpur-Secunderabad.
> 
> The Delhi-Chandigarh route is expected to be a demonstrative project by France.
> https://economictimes.indiatimes.co...-crore-french-report/articleshow/61806514.cms



Invite the chinese to this line and ask them to give us a quote. 

They might even extend this to lahore.


----------



## RISING SUN

*Top NSE listed firms log best profit growth in six quarters *

Earnings for companies in India's broader NSE Nifty rose at their best pace in six quarters during July-September, according to Thomson Reuters Eikon data, showcasing how profits are finally looking up after a prolonged spell of sluggish growth.

Net profits for companies in the index rose by an average of 11.9 per cent in the September quarter, the biggest gain since a 31 per cent expansion in January-March 2016, data available for 25 companies in the index showed.


That was a median 5.2 per cent above consensus forecasts, the biggest beat since the March 2016 quarter.

According to the data, Indian companies' total profits are expected to grow 25 per cent in the next fiscal year, which would be the highest in Asia.

Analysts said the results in the quarter were a needed validation for a stock market that has surged this year on bets that earnings would improve. This follows India's action to remove high-value currency bills late last year that dented the cash-dependant economy, leading to several quarters of sluggish profit growth.

The results also highlighted how Indian companies withstood the unveiling of a national goods and services tax on July 1, which sent profits down 3.1 per cent for the Nifty companies in the April-June quarter as they curbed production to prepare for the tax rollout.

"It's the beginning of better times, as far as India Inc is concerned," said Deven Choksey, promoter of KR Choksey Group.

"The economy is gaining momentum, this is the beginning of higher earnings for the corporate sector."

The NSE index has surged nearly 27 per cent this year, setting a record-breaking rally.

Sectors such as consumer goods and automakers posted strong profit growth, in a welcome indication that demand was improving, analysts said.

Tata Motors Ltd reported a nearly three-fold jump in quarterly profit at 24.83 billion rupees ($386 million), blowing past estimates for the September quarter.

Energy and metals companies also performed well in the quarter, helped by higher commodity prices.

Reliance Industries Ltd, for example, posted a 7.3 per cent rise in standalone profit at 82.65 billion rupees ($1.28 billion), its highest ever.

But telecom firms posted a drop in profits as the sector continues to be hurt by cutthroat competition from upstart Jio Infocomm, while healthcare stocks were hit by regulatory scrutiny and pricing pressure in the key United States market.
http://www.business-standard.com/ar...it-growth-in-six-quarters-117112900707_1.html

VoLTE subscribers in India to reach 800 mn by 2023: Ericsson
India will have a total of 800 million VoLTE subscribers by 2023, posting an annual growth of 42.5 per cent between 2017 and 2023, according to a study by mobile equipment manufacturer Ericsson.

LTE will account for more than 60 per cent of the total subscriptions in the country by 2023 compared with 12 per cent LTE subscriptions in 2017, the November edition of the Ericsson Mobility Report released today said.


“We expect LTE to be the most dominant technology in India by 2023,” said Nitin Bansal, Managing Director, Ericsson India.

The total mobile data traffic per month in India is expected to grow 11 times during the forecast period from 1.3 Exabytes (EB) to 14 EB by 2023. The report estimates that the monthly data usage per smartphone (GB/month) in India will rise 5 times from 3.9 GB in 2017 to 18 GB by 2023.

The total mobile subscriptions in the country as per the report stood at 1.185 billion in third quarter of 2017.

Globally, there will be 1 billion 5G subscriptions for enhanced mobile broadband by 2023, Ericsson forecasts.

Expected to be deployed first in dense urban areas, 5G will cover over 20 per cent of the world’s population by the end of 2023. The first commercial networks based on 5G New Radio (NR) are expected to go live in 2019, with major deployments from 2020. Early 5G deployments are foreseen in several markets, including the US, South Korea, Japan, and China.

Global mobile data traffic to surpass 100 Exabytes per month in 2023, it added.

Mobile data traffic is expected to surge by eight times during the forecast period, reaching 110 Exabytes per month by 2023. This corresponds to 5.5 million years of HD video streaming.
http://m.thehindubusinessline.com/i...ch-800-mn-by-2023-ericsson/article9975339.ece

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RISING SUN

*Government transfers Coal India shares to Bharat 22 ETF*
government has transferred Coal India shares worth nearly Rs 507 crore to Bharat 22 ETF, says a regulatory filing.

"The Ministry of Coal... on behalf of the President of India has transferred 1,92,99,613 equity shares to 'Bharat 22 ETF' at a value of Rs 5,06,51,14,597, which is 0.31 per cent of total equity share capital of the company," Coal India said in a filing to BSE.

"Post transfer, holding of President of India is 4,87,56,71,716 equity shares, which is 78.546 per cent of equity share capital of the company," the filing said.

The Bharat 22 Exchange Traded Fund (ETF), comprising scrips of 22 blue-chip companies, this month attracted robust bids, with the portion reserved for anchor investors getting subscribed six times to the tune of Rs 12,000 crore on the opening day.

The ICICI Prudential MF-managed Bharat 22 ETF's new fund offer (NFO) has a size of over Rs 8,000 crore.
www.moneycontrol.com/news/business/markets-business/government-transfers-coal-india-shares-to-bharat-22-etf-2448673.html

*Government says India's chemical industry to hit $300 billion by 2025*
chemical sector is expected to double its size at USD 300 billion by 2025, clocking an annual growth rate of 8-10 percent per, the government said today.

To meet this objective, the Centre also announced plans to bring a new policy to promote the domestic industry and curb imports.

Addressing a CII conference, Department of Chemicals and Petrochemicals secretary Rajeev Kapoor said this industry is critical and one of the driving engine of manufacturing sector.

"Indian chemical sector is worth USD 150-155 billion at present and is growing at 8-10 per cent annually," Kapoor said, adding the sector's size is poised to reach USD 300 billion by 2025.

The sub-sectors like speciality chemicals and agro- chemicals are growing at a higher pace, he noted.

The secretary said the department is working on a draft chemical policy which would focus on meeting the rising demand of chemicals from domestic industry and reduce dependence on imports.

Kapoor did not give any deadline by when this draft would be unveiled.

Taking about the challenges faced by the industry, he said there is a lot of negativity about plastic and petrochemicals and stressed on the need to create awareness among consumers that "plastic is not devil".

He asked the industry to focus on research activities to come out with new innovative products based on the feedback of user industries like automobiles.

Kapoor pointed out that the use of plastics in Indian automobiles sector is lower than the global average.

The secretary said the industry should also focus on assuring feedstock supply and even suggested that the domestic players should together place order to buy such from global markets at cheaper price.

Kapoor also spoke about the need to rework the current Petroleum, Chemicals and Petrochemicals Investment Regions (PCPIRs) policy to make them more effective and encourage additional investments.

He emphasised on the need to rationalise regulations related to environment.

The department has taken up the issues related with FTAs (free trade agreements) in the chemical sector with the commerce ministry, Kapoor added.
http://www.moneycontrol.com/news/bu...ustry-to-hit-300-billion-by-2025-2449457.html

*Core sector grows 4.7% in October *
Higher output of steel and fertilisers made India’s eight infrastructure sectors grow 4.7% in October same as September last month but lower than the 7.1% growth registered in October last year. 

The eight infrastructure sectors of coal, crude oil, natural gas, refinery products, fertilisers, steel, cement and electricity, constitute 40.27% of the total industrial production. 

As per the data released by commerce and industry ministry on Thursday, steel production rose 8.4%. Fertiliser output increased 3% after declining 7.7% in September. 

October's flat growth is attributed to lower production in coal, crude oil, cement and natural gas. 

Cement production rose 3.9% in October compared with a 10.4% growth in September. 
https://economictimes.indiatimes.co...lynews&ncode=75903408e0b98cc650a2176b9dd8c4b8

*Final GST data may push up Q2 GDP*
* Second-quarter growth could be revised upwards once indirect tax collections are finalised: Anant *
The Goods and Services Tax (GST) appears to have had an immediate and significant impact on economic growth, according to tax analysts and government officials.

The fiscal second quarter (July-September), which coincided with the July 1 roll-out of GST, saw GDP growth accelerate to 6.3%, from 5.7% in the first quarter. The new indirect tax regime had an impact — both in terms of the methodology of calculating GDP, as well as on the performance of the input parameters themselves.

*‘Uncertainty over GST’*

“In a normal year, businesses are conversant with the tax processes, and so know their tax liability, so the collections are usually in line with what is anticipated,” TCA Anant, Chief Statistician of India and Secretary to the Ministry of Statistics and Programme Implementation, said on Thursday. “However, this year, the uncertainty surrounding GST procedures, and the leeway the government has given in terms of extended deadlines, has meant that the indirect tax collections for the particular period are still being updated.” Gross Domestic Product (GSP) is calculated by adding the indirect taxes figure to Gross Value Added (GVA), and subtracting subsidies, Mr. Anant said, highlighting the reason that GST collections are so crucial for accurate GDP computation.

“On the one hand, there would possibly have been some disruption in the early days of GST due to the uncertainty surrounding the new processes,” Anis Chakravarty, Lead Economist at Deloitte India, told _The Hindu_. “On the other hand, net taxes are added back to the GVA and somewhat lower collections on the GST front could have had some dampening effect as compared to a non-GST year.”

Mr. Anant said the GDP data for the second quarter could see an upward revision when the government released its revised estimates as it would reflect the final indirect tax collections — a figure that would include the taxes collected from late filers as well.

“The Q2 growth pick up is almost entirely due to the growth pick up in manufacturing, which came to a standstill prior to GST due to destocking,” D.K. Srivastava, Chief Policy Advisor at EY India, said. “When GST got implemented, then orders started flowing in and growth picked up. So, GST has had a major impact on this quarter’s growth rate. In the coming quarters, the GST reforms in terms of rates and compliance should play a significant part in manufacturing sector growth.”

Mr. Anant said services was another area impacted by GST as earlier sales tax data was used to gauge activity.

“What we looked at instead was the sales tax collections for items that are currently outside GST, and what we found was that there is a stable ratio between those collections and overall sales tax collections in the past,” Mr. Anant said. “So, we used that as the basis to estimate services sector activity in this quarter.”

According to tax analysts, the services sector, especially hotels and restaurants, have suffered due to the increase in their effective tax rate under GST, and so the tax collection data from these sectors could be dampened.
http://www.thehindu.com/business/final-gst-data-may-push-up-q2-gdp/article21235908.ece

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RISING SUN

*Power Finance Corp lists green bond on London Stock Exchange*
India's Power Finance Corporation's (PFC) has listed its first international bond in almost two decades on the London Stock Exchange to finance renewable energy projects in the UK. 

The 10-year dated green bond raised USD 400 million, paying a 3.75 per cent semi-annual coupon and listed on London Stock Exchange's new International Securities Market (ISM) this week. 

"The funds raised will help promote renewable energy projects across the country and aid in achieving the government's target of 175GW of installed renewable energy capacity by 2022," said PFC chairman Rajeev Sharma. 

"The bond issuance allows PFC to access a new offshore investor base and also diversify its funding sources," he said. 

The PFC said that projects eligible for the funds will be identified within its Green Bond Framework, which was drafted in accordance with the Green Bond Principles, a global set of guidelines framing the issuance of green bonds. 

The latest Climate Bonds Initiative certified bond is the seventh green bond listed on London Stock Exchange in November 2017, and the fifth green bond by an Indian issuer in London. "PFC is unlocking and promoting green finance across India, enabling the country to achieve its ambitious climate change targets set out under the COP21 agreement," said Nikhil Rathi, CEO of London Stock Exchange Plc. 

"London Stock Exchange is a recognised world leader in green, sustainable and debt financing, highlighted by this year's exceptional green fixed income activity. London supports issuers from Abu Dhabi to China, Finland to India in accessing international investment capital," he said. 


He added that there has been an "undeniable shift" in momentum in green and sustainable financing across the world which has triggered a "green funding revolution". 

According to the LSE, green bonds in London have raised over USD 3.2 billion in November 2017 alone. 

In total, there are 59 green bonds listed in London that have raised over USD 19.5 billion in aggregate terms across seven currencies. 

The London Stock Exchange Group (LSEG) said it has been supporting investors and issuers in the transition to a low- carbon and sustainable economy for over a decade, developing innovative products and services in close collaboration with the market. 

"The comprehensive sustainable finance offering is focused on green financing for issuers (both debt and equity), indexing and analytics," LSEG said. 

LSEG had joined the UN's Sustainable Stock Exchanges initiative as a Partner Exchange in 2014 and has also signed The Paris Pledge for Action.
https://m.economictimes.com/default_pwa.cms?article=61861419

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RISING SUN

*Railways to allow train ticket bookings on BHIM app*
Buoyed by a 12% surge in the number of reserved tickets being booked digitally, the Railways on Thursday said passengers can now book their tickets on an app called Bharat Interface for Money (BHIM).

Ticket buyers can use the BHIM app from Friday, said Mohd Jamshed, member (traffic) of the railway board. Before demonetisation, around 58% of reserved tickets were booked online. The number has risen to 70% since October 2016, he said.

Indian Railway Catering and Tourism Corporation (IRCTC), a subsidiary of the Indian Railways, handles online ticketing operations of the national carrier.

BHIM or UPI (Unified Payments Interface) promoted by Prime Minister Narendra Modi post demonetisation facilitates instant fund transfers between two bank accounts on a mobile platform. Details of the beneficiary’s bank account are not needed for this.

Indian Railways has seen a surge in digital payments since October 2016 through e-tickets, but at counters, only 2-3% transactions are cashless. “Around 3-5 crore people in the reserved (ticket) category have migrated towards digital transactions through e-ticketing. At the counters, around 30% passengers buy reserved tickets. We have installed card swiping machines for debit or credit cards,” he said.

But the Railways wanted to find a way to help passengers who did not wish to carry card or cash, but just their phones, he said. “So we are starting UPI from tomorrow. Passenger can go to the counter with their handsets and get their reserved tickets,” he said.

Reserved tickets worth around Rs80 crore are bought through e-ticketing daily while tickets worth Rs30 crore are purchased from counters at railway stations, Jamshed said.
http://www.livemint.com/Politics/M7...-allow-train-ticket-bookings-on-BHIM-app.html

*High-speed rail to interlink four metros by 2022*
The high-speed network of trains will run at 160 kmph, against the current average speed of around 88-90 kmph.





The cost assessments of the four other routes are being considered for inclusion in the works programme for 2018-2019.
*New Delhi*: An ambitious project of the Indian Railways which will reduce travel time by interconnecting the four major metros of New Delhi, Mumbai, Chennai and Kolkata will be launched in August 2022. The high-speed network of trains will run at 160 kmph, against the current average speed of around 88-90 kmph.

Named as the “Golden Quadrilateral”, the project plans to create a 10,000-km network of semi-high speed routes linking the four major cities and is likely to be launched on August 15, 2022 to coincide with 75 years of India’s Independence.

The blueprint to draw up an interconnecting line between the four metros — Delhi-Mumbai, Delhi-Howrah, Delhi-Chennai, Chennai-Howrah, Chennai-Mumbai and Howrah-Mumbai — was drawn up on Tuesday. Sources said the project has been cleared by the Niti Aayog and is awaiting Cabinet sanction, which is under process.

A senior Railway Board official said: “We are still finalising the blueprint and efforts are on to officially launch the project by August 2022 to coincide with the celebrations around India’s 75th year of Independence. However, everything depends on how we manage to meet every deadline set for the project.”

The Delhi-Mumbai and Delhi-Howrah routes were included in Budget 2017-2018 at a cost of Rs 11,189 crores and Rs 6,975 crores respectively. The cost assessments of the four other routes are being considered for inclusion in the works programme for 2018-2019.

The Railway Board is expected to finalise a detailed cost estimate for the remaining routes by December 31 this year. An extra budgetary allocation of around Rs 36,000 crores will be required for the project.
http://www.asianage.com/india/all-india/011217/high-speed-rail-to-interlink-4-metros-by-2022.html


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Railways
05-December, 2017 16:11 IST
*Ministry of Railways earmarks seats for Security Personnel of escorting teams in the trains *

Berth no.63 in S1 Coach of the train earmarked for Security Personnel 

To help passenger to contact security personnel onboard a running train, Indian Railways has decided to earmark seats for security personnel of train escort team. In a recent circular issued from Ministry of Railways, provision of one side lower berth (berth no.63) in coach S1 has been earmarked in Sleeper Class coach in the entire train in which this security staff is travelling. If the train is being escorted by GRP, one berth will be earmarked for GRP and in case the train is escorted by RPF, one berth in Sleeper class will be earmarked for RPF. In case no RPF/GRP is escorting the train, no accommodation will be earmarked for them.

In case of any untoward incident or for any security related issues during journey, passengers may contact the security staff at the earmarked accommodation.

*****


----------



## Hindustani78

File photo of the Kacheguda railway station in Hyderabad. | Photo Credit: P.V.SIVAKUMAR

http://www.thehindu.com/news/cities...way-station/article21299445.ece?homepage=true


Kacheguda *Railway *Station under the South Central Railway (SCR) has earned the unique distinction of being the first Energy Efficient ‘A1 Category’ Railway Station on Indian Railways.

The station has achieved 100% energy efficiency by replacing 1,312 conventional lights with light-emitting diode (LED) lighting, among other steps. About 370 ceiling fans, too, were replaced with energy efficient Brushless DC Electrical (BLDC) motors fans, and 12 air conditioners with energy efficient inverter-type air conditioners. All these measures would save about 1.76 lakh units and ₹14.08 lakh per annum with reduction of the connected load by 46.18 kW for Railways, said General Manager Vinod Kumar Yadav.

Complimenting Divisional Railway Manager Arun Kumar Jain and his colleagues V. Venkata Ramana and P. Prem Kumar for the feat, Mr. Yadav said they had put in extensive efforts to achieve this distinction.

Kacheguda Railway station is a historic building and had completed 100 years. Situated in the heart of Hyderabad, it was built in 1916 by the Nizam’s Guaranteed State Railway during the reign of Mir Osman Ali Khan, the seventh Nizam.


----------



## KapitaanAli

*Anubhuti coaches with aircraft-like features to replace Shatabdi 1st-AC Executive chair cars; 20 amazing facts*
By: Smriti Jain

01 / 21
Anubhuti luxury coaches are all set to replace AC-1st class Executive Chair car coaches in some Shatabdi Express trains. As many as 10 Anubhuti coaches have been manufactured with idea of giving passengers an aircraft-like experience during their train journeys. From LCD entertainment screens that allow you to play movies, to cushioned leg rests and reading lights - Anubhuti coaches are a definite upgrade from the existing Executive chair cars. Adding to the good news is the fact that all these features are unlikely to translate into a fare hike for passengers. Financial Express Online brings you an exclusive preview of the Anubhuti coaches..check out the amazing features and images:







02 / 21
The exterior of the coach has been given an artistic touch, while maintaining the overall blue scheme of the Shatabdi trains. Like all new trains of Indian Railways, this one too has an anti-graffiti vinyl wrapping.







03 / 21
The 56-seat coach has seats in the 2+2 configuration. LED lights have been fitted to save energy and also provide better lighting.







04 / 21
The upgraded executive-class coach has cushioned seats with an airline-like leg-rest to make your train travel more comfortable. The seat can also be reclined.







05 / 21
Yet another aircraft-like facility includes the provision of LCD entertainment screens with every seat. Passengers can play music and movies while enjoying the experience with a personalised headphone that will be provided by Indian Railways. This is similar to the feature that was introduced with the Mumbai-Goa Tejas Express train.







06 / 21
The seats in the middle too have been provided with LCD entertainment screens for all eight passengers (4 on each side). These screens can be made to slide back into the table by the simple action of a push in the downward direction.







07 / 21
An added advantage for the passengers is the provision of USB and mobile charging points in the space that joins two seats.







08 / 21
The favourite snack table that is usually attached to the back of the seat has now found its way in a compact compartment under the arm rest of the seat. Passengers are required to just pull it out and pack it back again after eating.







09 / 21
Just like an aircraft, this coach too comes with a personalised reading light which will not disturb the fellow passenger.







10 / 21
There is also an attendant calling facility above the seat. The 'bell' button will make sure that your queries are answered without moving from your seat.







11 / 21
The luggage racks are spacious and the area above them has been coated with anti-graffiti vinyl wrapping. This will ensure that the walls remain free of scratches.







12 / 21
In the middle of the coach there are passenger information display boards on both sides. These will display useful information such as the approaching station, distance, speed etc.







13 / 21
There are mobile charging points next to each seat area in addition to those provided between the seats.







14 / 21
The seat stickers have been braille-integrated to make them user friendly for the visually impaired.







15 / 21
Anubhuti coaches get a modular toilet with improved features such as touch-free tap and soap dispenser, hand dryer. This is meant to ensure less wastage of water and also allows for better hygiene. The bio-toilet is in line with Indian Railways' aim to make tracks defecation free.







16 / 21
There are toilet occupancy indicators at each end of the coach that light up if the washroom is occupied.







17 / 21
There is also an announcement system at the end of the coach, similar to that in an aircraft.







18 / 21
The mini-pantry remains the same with the only addition being that of a soap boiler, which means an added drink on the menu for passengers.







19 / 21
The doorway area has also been upgraded with anti-graffiti vinyl wrapping, ensuring better cleanliness.







20 / 21
The standard display plate on the exterior has been replaced with an LED display panel that is meant to not only flash the train name and number, but also the destination.







21 / 21
The coaches have been manufactured by the Integral Coach Factory in Chennai. The average cost of manufacturing each coach is Rs 2.84 crore. Indian Railways hopes to start plying these coaches by December-end or January 2018 beginning, but the routes have not yet been decided. At a time when Indian Railways faces growing competition from the aviation sector, the focus on aircraft-like experience is a step in the right direction, but other factors such as punctuality and safety would play an equally crucial role in luring passengers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Around 400 labourers worked day and night as zonal railways incurred a cost of just about Rs 7 crore to get the bridge restored. (Source: Express photo)

http://indianexpress.com/article/in...raku-valley-region-in-record-58-days-4974972/

The challenge was to do it within a tight deadline of 60 days. In the end, Railways in fact did it in just 58 days, as the broken bridge in the mountains of Eastern Ghats stood restored before time on Friday. On October 6-7, a 700-ton boulder fell on the half-a-decade-old “bridge number 249” in the Araku Valley region of Andhra Pradesh; shattered its pier and rendered the country’s highest broad-gauge freight line useless.

Within five days, work started to restore the bridge on war footing keeping a never-before 60-day deadline, putting to test Indian Railways’ engineering capability, and its ability to deliver on time. Incidentally, the bridge work coincided with time the Army was called in to build three foot overbridges in Mumbai’s suburban network in what was viewed by a section of railway bureaucracy as a snub to the national transporter’s engineering prowess.

Around 400 labourers worked day and night as zonal railways incurred a cost of just about Rs 7 crore to get the bridge restored. According to East Coast Railway, this is a record. “This is the record of any bridge work done in so short a period,” said a statement issued by the zonal railway Friday.





The work site was inaccessible from the beginning thanks to the rocky mountains and an adjacent waterfall.

Chairman Railway Board Ashwani Lohani is due to visit the site next week and formally restore traffic. Sources said he will reward the team that spearheaded the job as this was no mean feat, officials claimed.

The work site was inaccessible from the beginning thanks to the rocky mountains and an adjacent waterfall. The impact of the boulder was such that a new pier had to be constructed from scratch after diverting the waterfall to gain access to the work site.

On Friday, Laxmi Narayan, Principal Chief Engineer, East Coast Railway and Mukul S Mathur, Divisional Railway Manager, Waltair Division of the zonal railway flagged off the first train to mark the formal commissioning of the bridge after engineers furnished a written certificate that the bridge was fit. The formal launch of commercial operations will start on December 12.





The impact of the boulder was such that a new pier had to be constructed from scratch after diverting the waterfall to gain access to the work site.

“The bridge stands commissioned from engineering point of view. We are just clearing the various machines and construction material from either side of the bridge. We moved the first vehicle on it today. Full-scale operation will start next week,” Mathur told The Indian Express.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

New Delhi, December 12, 2017 20:01 IST
Updated: December 12, 2017 20:01 IST
*NCRB data: RPF reported 10.68L criminal cases in 2016 *
http://www.thehindu.com/news/nation...8l-criminal-cases-in-2016/article21520576.ece






The RPF works directly under the Ministry of Railways and its primary responsibility is to safeguard railway properties, including rolling stock, the permanent way and station or yard premises from damage or sabotage. | Photo Credit: Vivek Bendre


* The Government Railway Police, coming under the respective State governments, registered a total of 61,952 cases of crimes in 2016. *

As many as 10.68 lakh crime cases were reported by the railway protection force (RPF) in 2016, up from 9.42 lakh the previous year, according to data compiled by the National Crime Records Bureau (NCRB).

Maharashtra topped the list with 2,23,360 reported cases (or 20.9% of the total cases) in 2016. The State had reported 1,96,602 cases in 2015, reveals the annual crime data recorded by the central agency.

In Uttar Pradesh, 1,24,720 crime cases (or 11.7% of the total crime cases) were registered by the RPF last year, up from 1,06,577 in 2015, the data shows.

Delhi reported 24,293 cases in 2016, a sharp surge from 15,083 in the previous year.

The RPF works directly under the Ministry of Railways and its primary responsibility is to safeguard railway properties, including rolling stock, the permanent way and station or yard premises from damage or sabotage. It is the RPF’s responsibility to investigate incidents of vandalism, theft, etc. of railway assets and the properties.

The Government Railway Police (GRP) on the other hand works under the respective state governments under whose jurisdiction they are posted and their primary responsibility is maintaining law and order and ensuring passengers safety on board trains and on railway property.

The GRP concerns itself with robberies or other criminal incidents on board trains or on railway premises, missing persons, injuries or deaths in connection with the railways, and has police powers in each state to arrest persons, register criminal cases, etc.

According to the NCRB data, the GRP in 2016 registered a total of 61,952 cases of crimes including those of theft, robbery, rape, rioting, kidnapping and arson, up from 53,547 the previous year.

Uttar Pradesh, which accounted for 19.6% of these cases — nearly one in every five incidents — reported 10,918 criminal activities in 2016. The country’s most populous state had reported 7,168 cases in 2015.

Maharashtra (17.4%) is followed by Madhya Pradesh (12%) in the list of such cases, the NCRB data says.

Delhi reported 4,368 cases — 10.2% — in 2016, up from 3,389 the previous year, it adds.

A total of 112 cases of rioting were reported in 2016 of which the maximum 27 were from Haryana, followed by UP (15) and Jammu and Kashmir (14).

A total of 236 cases of murder were reported in 2016 of which the maximum 30 were from Bihar, jointly followed by UP and West Bengal (24 each).

A total of 79 cases of rape were reported in 2016 of which the maximum 18 were from Madhya Pradesh, followed by Maharashtra (15). UP and Delhi both reported seven such cases last year.

A total of 33,682 cases of theft were reported in 2016 of which the maximum were from Maharashtra (6,551), followed by UP (6,483), MP (4,317) and Delhi (3,837).

A total of 1,069 cases of robbery were reported in 2016 of which the maximum 381 were from UP, followed by Maharashtra (205), MP (107) and Delhi (60), according to the data.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Railways
13-December, 2017 16:11 IST
*Ministry of Railways introduces Online Bill tracking system for Vendors & Contractors *

This is in line with the emphasis given by Railway Minister on increased use of information technology to promote transparency. 

*All bills will be settled within 30 days of its receipt.*

In a significant move to enhance transparency in the processing and settlement of bills, Indian Railways have introduced a bill tracking system for contractors/vendors of Indian Railways to track status of their bills.* This is in line with the emphasis given by Minister of Railways & Coal, Shri Piyush Goyal on increased use of information technology to go digital and online with a view to promote transparency and efficiency in the system.*

The vendor/contractor need to register with the online IT platform developed in house by CRIS, New Delhi called Indian Railways E-Procurement System (IREPS). The registration enables the vendor/agencies to see their bill status with dates through various stages of processing of bills, the stage at which it is lying, the amount for which it is passed and other details. The history feature is also available so that a vendor can see the history of the bills submitted. The bill tracking facility is available to the vendors/contractors of goods and services. The infirmities in the bill that need to be addressed are also visible to the vendor/contractor. The bill details are available on http://ireps.gov.in. It has been further reiterated that all bills will be settled within 30 days of its receipt.

To facilitate the vendor, a help facility has also been added. Detailed user Manuals are uploaded on the site for easy access and is available on the learning centre link of the home page of IREPS.

***


----------



## Hindustani78

Cabinet Committee on Economic Affairs (CCEA)
15-December, 2017 17:19 IST
*Cabinet approves second financial restructuring of Konkan Railway Corporation Ltd. *

The Cabinet Committee on Economic Affairs chaired by the Prime Minister Shri Narendra Modi has approved the Second Financial Restructuring proposal of Konkan Railway Corporation Limited (KRCL), a CPSE under the administrative control of the Ministry of Railways (MoR).

The conversion of Non-Cumulative Redeemable Preference Shares (RPS), amounting to Rs. 4,079.51 crore, held by President of India through Ministry of Railways, into Compulsorily Convertible Non-Cumulative Preference Shares (CCPS), has been approved. This will shore up the net worth of the Company after implementation of the new accounting standard IND AS.

*Implementation Strategy and targets:*

KRCL will have to present the previous year's Balance Sheet figures restated as per IND-AS, as on 31st March 2016 and those at the opening of the business i.e., as on 1st April 2015. The conversion of the Non-cumulative Redeemable Preference Shares (RPS) into Compulsorily Convertible non-cumulative Preference Shares (CCPS) w.e.f. 31st March 2015 will make KRCL's net worth positive.

*Major Impact:*



Net worth of KRCL will remain positive.
A positive Net Worth for the KRCL is a sine qua non for the purpose of raising funds from the market at viable rate of interest, obtaining better credit rating from rating agency, qualify for bidding for new contracts and to take up various sanctioned projects on Konkan Railway route etc
KRCL will not be categorized as a Sick Company as per DPE guidelines.
*Background:*

As per notification from Ministry of Corporate Affairs (MCA) from the financial year 2016-17 onward, companies having net worth of Rs.500 crore or above as on 31st March, 2014, will have to adopt IND-AS (Indian Accounting Standards i.e. new Accounting Standards introduced on the basis of IFRS) in the preparation and compilation of Accounts. As per IND AS, the Non-Cumulative Redeemable Preference Shares are treated as "Compounded Financial Instruments" and disclosed in two components - other equity and financial liability. The liability component is equal to the present value of the redemption amount on the date of the issue, considering the discount rate at the date of the issue of the preference shares. The other equity represents the component equal to the total redeemable amount of the preference shares less liability component.

Thus, a part, of Non-Cumulative Redeemable Preference Share issued to President of India (through MoR) by KRCL will have to be shown as 'Outside Liability'1 instead of 'Equity Capital' in the Balance Sheet of KRCL and the Net Worth of KRCL will turn negative.

A negative net worth of KRCL will result in:

(i) poor credit rating of KRCL.

(ii) difficulty in raising funds from market by KRCL,

(iii) difficulty in bidding for new contracts by KRCL and

(iv) KRCL will be categorised as 'sick company' as per DPE guidelines.

In view of the above, KRCL had requested to convert the existing preference shares held in the name of President of India (through MoR) into Compulsorily Convertible non-cumulative Preference Shares (CCPS) w.e.f. 31st March 2015, as CCPS can be considered as share capital under IND AS.

****

Ministry of Civil Aviation
15-December, 2017 17:22 IST
*Cabinet approves creation of one circle office of Commissioner of Metro Railway Safety for carrying out the functions of Commission of Metro Railway Safety under the Ministry of Civil Aviation *

The Union Cabinet chaired by Prime Minister Shri Narendra Modi has approved the creation of one circle office of Commissioner of Metro Railway Safety (CMRS), along-with all supporting officers and staffs for carrying out the functions of Commission of Metro Railway Safety as envisaged in the "Metro Railways (Operations and Maintenance) Act, 2002", in the Commission of Railway Safety under the Ministry of Civil Aviation.

The Cabinet also allowed assigning of additional charge of two circles to two existing Commissioners of Railway safety (CRSs) who will exercise their powers within their existing jurisdiction. These circles will not be under the jurisdiction of CMRS, New Delhi.

The post of Commissioner of Metro Railway Safety will be in HAG ( pay level 15) in the Commission of Railway Safety under the Ministry of Civil Aviation. The estimated expenditure on salary will be around Rs 59,39,040 per annum for the (one) Circle office. Apart from the initial establishment of the organization. The likely expenses for the Circle office per year will be Rs.7,50,000.

Creation of these posts will ensure focused attention on the passenger safety and metro rail operation related issues, in respect of existing, as well as upcoming various metro rail projects, as envisaged in the "Metro Railways (Operations and Maintenance) Act, 2002", in the Commission of Railway Safety under the Ministry of Civil Aviation.

*Implementation strategy and targets:*

The post of Commissioner of Metro Railway Safety shall be filled from the cadre of Indian Railway Engineering Services (IRSE, IRSEE, IRSSE, RSME) & IRTS by the Ministry of Civil Aviation through nomination from willing officers from Ministry of Railways in consultation with UPSC, initially according to Recruitment Rules for Commissioner of Railway Safety in the Commission of Railway Safety. The process to fill up the posts shall be initiated within two months.

The proposal for creation of the posts of Dy. Commissioner of Metro Railway Safety (Dy.CMRS) and supporting staff will be taken up with the Department of Expenditure, Ministry of Finance. On receipt of their approval, orders for creation of the post shall be released immediately.

*Background:*

The Commission of Railway Safety working under the administrative control of the Ministry of Civil Aviation (Govt. of India), deals with the matters pertaining to safety of rail travel and train operation and is charged with certain statutory functions laid down in the Railway Act'1989. These functions are inspectorial, investigatory and advisory in nature. The Commission functions according to certain rules framed under the railways Act and executive instructions issued from time to time. The most important duty of the Commission is to ensure that any new railway line to be opened for passenger traffic should conform to the standard and specifications prescribed by the Ministry of Railways and the new line is safe in all respects for carrying the passenger traffic. This is also applicable to other works such as gauge conversion, doubling of lines and electrification of existing lines etc. The Commission also conducts statutory inquiries into serious train accidents and makes recommendations for improving safety on the railways in India.

With a view to accord priority to passenger safety and also to ensure uniformity in safety certification, the Ministry of Housing and Urban Affairs while enacting the "Metro railways (Operations and Maintenance) Act, 2002", has assigned similar functions to Commissioner of Metro Railway safety (CMRS) in respect of Metro Railways. The CMRS will be administratively under the control of Chief Commissioner of Railway Safety under Ministry of Civil Aviation.

****

Ministry of Railways
15-December, 2017 16:55 IST
*Provision For Railway’s Fund In Budget *

The amount allocated and utilized for passenger safety, capital and development work, cleanliness and finance and accounting reforms in Railways in the financial year 2016-17 is indicated below :-

(Rs in crore)
Items
Revised Estimate
2016-17

Actual Expenditure
2016-17

*Passenger Safety
63063.00
55918.00*

*Capital & Development Work
121000.00
110015.60*

*Cleanliness
1080.81
1008.46*

*Finance & Accounting Reforms
26.68
28.22*


This Press Release is based on the information given by the Minister of State for Railways Shri Rajen Gohain in a written reply to a question in Rajya Sabha on 15.12.2017 (Friday).

****

Ministry of Railways
15-December, 2017 16:55 IST
New Policy Initiatives By Railways 

A number of new policy initiatives by Railways have been introduced since last few years. The details of these initiatives are as under:-


FDI in Railways: The proposal has been cleared by Government for allowing 100 per cent FDI in Railway infrastructure, apart from operations, through automatic route.
· High-speed bullet trains : Railways has announced a Bullet Train between Ahmedabad and Mumbai with MOU between Railways and Japan.


Policy initiatives for freight trains :-
Ø Long term tariff contract (LTTC) with key freight customers at predetermined price escalation principals.

Ø For the first time ever in Indian Railways, freight rates were reduced.

Ø Port congestion charges dropped.

Ø Busy season surcharge dropped.

Ø Dual pricing policy of iron withdrawn.

Ø Multi point loading introduced.

Ø Siding policy liberalised .

Ø Automatic freight rebate scheme in traditional empty flow direction introduced.

Ø Time tabled freight services introduced.

Ø Container sector opened up for more commodities. 

Ø Goods terminals opened up for handling containers.

Ø Last mile connectivity through Roadrailers, Roll on Roll Offs Appointed Key Customer Managers to serve as single point of contact for all major freight customers.

Ø Structured dialogue between Railways and Customers christened ‘Samvad’ started.

Ø Electronic registration of Demand and Electronic transmission of Railway Receipts started.


Railway land leased out for horticulture and plantation of trees
Discharge free Railways – bio-toilets in all coaches.
SRESTHA - New R&D organisation to serve the future technology needs of Railways.
SUTRA World class data analytics, simulation softwares, network optimisation and decision support systems.
RAIL INVESTMENT AND PLANNING ORGANISATION - Develop and own the corporate medium term and long term plan, identify investment opportunities, standardize economic easements of projects and propose optimal modes of financing.
Following administrative reforms have been introduced to make the functioning of Railways delivery oriented:-

· In October 2017, major administrative and financial powers delegated to General Managers, Divisional Railway Managers and Chief Workshop Managers for faster decision making and execution. Model Schedule of Powers issued from Railway Board for the 1st time for uniform delegations across zones (replacing 16 different Schedule of Powers of zones).

· To support Divisional Railway Managers in efficient management of the Divisions and field working, it has been decided to post extra Additional Divisional Railway Managers; at least 2 in each Division.

· To improve station management and customer service and bring more commercial orientation to the organization, Station Directors have been posted at a number of major stations.

· Protocol during VIP and higher officers’ visit/inspections have been curtailed and kept at bare minimum.

· Initiatives for employee grievance redressal :-

Ø Employee charter for time-bound redressal of employee grievances has been constituted.

Ø ‘NIVARAN’ - online grievance redressal machinery has been instituted.

· Intensive recruitment drive to fulfill safety category vacancies.



This Press Release is based on the information given by the Minister of State for Railways Shri Rajen Gohain in a written reply to a question in Rajya Sabha on 15.12.2017 (Friday).



****

Ministry of Railways
15-December, 2017 16:54 IST
HI-Tech System To Detect Railway Track Defects 

Indian Railways is using Track Recording Cars (TRC) and Oscillation Monitoring System (OMS) for detection of track defects in addition to manual inspection. Ultrasonic Flaw Detection is also done using Single Rail Tester (SRT) and Double Rail Tester (DRT) to check internal defects in rails. Procurement of six nos. Self Propelled Ultrasonic Rail Testing (SPURT) Car for detection of internal defects in rails is also planned. Further, it has been decided to undertake trial of Ultrasonic Broken Rail Detection (UBRD) System, Rail Fracture & Intrusion Detection System using distributed optical fiber sensing and Loco-Vision Analytics and Rail Integrity Monitor system (RIM) on some stretches for detection of broken rail.

Optical Fiber Cable (OFC) based rail fracture detection system is planned on trial basis on some stretches of Northeast Frontier Railway and North Central Railway.

The implementation of Ultrasonic Broken Rail Detection (UBRD) System, Optical Fiber Cable (OFC) based System and Loco-Vision Analytics and Rail Integrity Monitor system (RIM) shall be decided after successful completion of trial.

This Press Release is based on the information given by the Minister of State for Railways Shri Rajen Gohain in a written reply to a question in Rajya Sabha on 15.12.2017 (Friday).

****

Ministry of Railways
15-December, 2017 16:53 IST
*Agreement With Japan For Bullet Train Project *

A Memorandum of Cooperation has been signed between Governments of India and Japan to implement Mumbai-Ahmedabad high speed rail corridor with technical and financial assistance of Government of Japan. Government of Japan has agreed to provide 81% of the project cost at a very concessional interest rate of 0.1% with repayment period of 50 years.

Besides Japanese Shinkansen’s proven reputation for reliability and safety, the project is sanctioned on the premise of transfer of technology and Make in India.

Inter country comparisons of cost of high speed rail projects are not appropriate as projects vary in terms of speed/technical parameters (actual high speed of more than 250 kmph or semi-high speed of 160-200 kmph), period of execution, scale economies due to size of high speed network being implemented and other local/geographical conditions.

Cooperation with Japan and Japanese technology was selected because of safety record and concessional financing with technological support made available by Japan.

This Press Release is based on the information given by the Minister of State for Railways Shri Rajen Gohain in a written reply to a question in Rajya Sabha on 15.12.2017 (Friday).

*****

Ministry of Railways
15-December, 2017 16:53 IST
*Survey For Char Dham Rail Route *


Final Location Survey (FLS) for Char Dham (Yamunotri, Gangotri, Kedarnath, Badrinath) has been sanctioned in 2017-18. Tender for FLS has been taken up.

(b): The details are as tabulated below:-

*Dham
Starting point
Terminal point*

*Yamunotri
Doiwala
Uttarkashi- Palar*

*Gangotri
Doiwala
Uttarkashi- Maneri*

*Kedarnath
Karnaprayag
Saikot- Sonprayag*

*Badrinath
Karnaprayag
Saikot- Joshimath*

c): The location of station on Char Dham route is:-

*Gangotri
Yamunotri*

*Doiwala
Sangatiya wala Kala
Sarangdharwala
Ampata
Marora*
*Kandri
Chinyalisour*

*Kedarnath-Badrinath
Karnaprayag
Saikot

Kedarnath
Bareth
Chopta
Mukkumath
Sonprayag


Badrinath
Thirpak
Tartoli
Joshimath*
*Chinyalisour
Sonprayag
Dunda

Athali (Uttarkashi)
Ladari
Palar
Maneri*

This Press Release is based on the information given by the Minister of State for Railways Shri Rajen Gohain in a written reply to a question in Rajya Sabha on 15.12.2017 (Friday).

****

Ministry of Railways
15-December, 2017 16:52 IST
*Easing Of Trains Travel For Foreign Nationals And NRIs *

With a view to facilitate foreign tourists to book reserved tickets online, a facility to book tickets online upto 365 days in advance has been extended to Foreign Tourists and NRIs. Broad features of the scheme are as under:-

i. Facility to book reserved tickets online upto 365 days in advance available in Executive Class/1st AC/2nd AC in all trains including Shatabdi/Rajdhani/ Duronto/Gatiman etc.

ii. Fare equivalent to 1.5 times the base fare and other charges like reservation fee, superfast charges etc. are realised. IRCTC collects enhanced charges of ` 200 per ticket.

iii. For booking the tickets, the Passport Number, Nationality and the international Mobile Number of the passengers have to be mandatorily entered. 

iv. No concession is admissible on such tickets.

v. Payment is to be made only through international debit/credit cards. An SMS confirming the reservation of the ticket is sent to the registered mobile number.

vi. The passenger who has reserved the ticket under this category has to carry the original Passport whose details have been given at the time of booking ticket, along with valid visa as identity proof and make it available for check during the journey failing which, the passenger is treated as without ticket and charged penalty equivalent to 3 times the fare of the ticket.

vii. Eight berths (two cabins) per FAC, four berths (one cabin) per FACCW, Eight berths per 2A coach (two inside berth cabins) and ten berths per EC from the general quota berths available in these classes are made available for booking 365 days in advance.

viii. In case the party seeking berth is more than the available foreign tourist quota, the confirmed accommodation is provided up to the limit of foreign tourist quota and the remaining passengers are registered and provided confirmed accommodation on the opening day of reservation. However, with a view to ensuring compaction, berths/seats can be booked in this quota upto 365 days in advance and seat/berth is provided only at the time of opening of reservation as per Advance Reservation Period (ARP) subject to availability. However, fare for all such berths/seats is charged 50% extra of the base fare. 

ix. In case of cancellation of the tickets booked under this facility by the passenger, flat 50% of the fare is deducted in addition to the cancellation charges applicable while refunding the amount. The time limit for granting 50% refund is as per extant rules i.e. upto 4 hours before scheduled departure of train, through website only.

x. No change of name is permissible on such tickets under any condition.


This Press Release is based on the information given by the Minister of State for Railways Shri Rajen Gohain in a written reply to a question in Rajya Sabha on 15.12.2017 (Friday).

****



Ministry of Railways
15-December, 2017 16:49 IST
*Identification Of Routes For Electrification Of Railway Tracks *

Indian Railways have prepared an Action Plan to electrify 38000 Route Kilometers in five years (2017-18 to 2021-22) for 100% electrification of its Broad Gauge (BG) rail routes. Year wise details are as under:-


*Year
Route Kilometer targeted for commissioning on electric traction.*

*2017-18
4000*

*2018-19
6000*

*2019-20
7000*

*2020-21
10500*

*2021-22
10500*

*Total
38000*


Railway Electrification projects are not confined to State boundaries. State-wise route kilometers of railway lines identified for electrification and planned for inclusion in Budget 2018-19 are as under:-


*SNo.
STATE
TOTAL ROUTE KILOMETERS IDENTIFIED FOR ELECTRIFICATION*

*1
Andhra Pradesh
385*

*2
Assam
1448*

*3
Arunachal Pradesh
12*

*4
Bihar
566*

*5
Chattisgarh
76*

*6
Gujarat
1088*

*7
Haryana
116*

*8
Himachal Pradesh
40*

*9
Jharkhand
293*

*10
Karnataka
1051*

*11
Kerala
150*

*12
Madhya Pradesh
416*

*13
Maharashtra
615*

*14
Mizoram
02*

*15
Odisha
583*

*16
Punjab
964*

*17
Rajasthan
1991*

*18
Telangana
301*

*19
Tamil Nadu
1016*

*20
Tripura
267*

*21
Uttar Pradesh
1308*

*22
Uttarakhand
185*

*23
West Bengal 
802*


*Total
13675*


To achieve 100% electrification of Broad Gauge (BG) rail routes, pace of electrification has been increased from present average of 1700 route kilometer per Annum to 4000 Route Kilometer/Annum which will further be increased to 6000 Route Kilometers in 2018-19.


Further, to expedite electrification of railway lines in the country, various steps have been taken, which inter-alia include award of Engineering Procurement and Construction (EPC) contracts, better project monitoring mechanism, enhancing power of field units for award of contracts including sanction of estimates and increasing the number of executing agencies from existing three to six by entrusting electrification works to new agencies viz. Indian Railway Construction Company, Rail India Technical and Economic Services ad Power Grid Corporation of India Limited.


This Press Release is based on the information given by the Minister of State for Railways Shri Rajen Gohain in a written reply to a question in Rajya Sabha on 15.12.2017 (Friday).


****



Ministry of Railways
15-December, 2017 16:47 IST
*Safety Measures Taken in Indian Railways *

Improvement in Rail safety is a continuous process and constant endeavour is made to improve the same. Safety Audits/inspections are undertaken at regular intervals on all railway infrastructures with a view to identify weak areas in asset maintenance, safety procedure and systemic defects and to provide ways and means to prevent accidents. Besides, periodical safety drives are launched from time to time to indicate safety consciousness amongst staff and to streamline safety aspects including maintenance of assets. As a result of safety measures, Number of train accidents have been continuously decreasing from 135 in 2014-15 to 107 in 2015-16 and down to 104 in 2016-17. During the current year i.e. 2017-18 (from 1st April to 30th November 2017), a total of 49 consequential train accidents took place over Indian Railways in comparison to the 85 accidents in the corresponding period of the previous year, which is an improvement of 42 percent over last year. Apart from this following safety measures are undertaken:-

*Steps for improving Tracks:*

Railway tracks are replaced through track renewal works which is an ongoing process. Track renewal works are undertaken as and when stretch of track becomes due for renewal on the basis of criteria laid down in Indian Railway Permanent Way Manual on age cum condition basis viz. traffic carried in terms of gross million tonnes & incidence of rail fracture/failure, wear of rails, and maintainability of track as per standards etc. In case any stretch of track is not renewed in time due to various reasons including scarcity of funds, material etc. suitable speed restrictions, if required, are imposed to ensure safe running of trains. Additional funds are being provided through Rashtriya Rail Sanraksha Kosh (RRSK) and Mega Traffic Blocks are being arranged for executing these works.

For the year 2017-18, 3600 km target has been kept for track renewal. 

*Digital type of machines for Ultrasonic Flaw Detection (USFD)* testing of rails is being used which are more reliable. This technology is being extensively used in Indian Railways to detect flaws in rails and weld failures in advance and take remedial steps to avert train accidents.

*Electronic monitoring of track geometry is carried out with Track Recording Cars (TRC) and Portable Oscillation Monitoring Systems (OMS) *to detect track geometry defects for planning maintenance. Maintenance inputs are given to track and bridges as per requirement noticed during manual inspections, TRC & OMS runs and USFD testing to keep track in safe condition.

*Steps for improving Signaling:*

Electrical/Electronic Interlocking System with centralized operation of points and signals are being provided to eliminate human failure and to replace old mechanical systems. These systems have been provided at 5661 stations upto 31.10.2017.

*Complete Track Circuiting *of stations to enhance safety for verification of track occupancy by electrical means instead of human element has been completed at about 5889 stations upto 31.10.2017.

*Axle Counter for Automatic clearance of Block Section (BPAC)* to ensure complete arrival of train before granting line clear and to reduce human element have been provided on 4935 block sections upto 31.10.2017.

Interlocking of Level Crossing Gates to protect Level Crossing Gate with signals to avoid accidents has been done at 10921 gates upto 31.10.2017.

Further Railways have been introducing following new safety technology for smooth and safe running of trains:

*Train Protection & Warning System (TPWS) - *Train Protection & Warning System (TPWS) mitigates safety risk of accidents/collisions due to loco pilot’s error of Signal Passing at Danger or over speeding. It is a proven European train protection technology and deployed extensively on World Railways.


Train Protection & Warning System (TPWS) based on this proven technology has been operationalized on 342 RKMs in following sections of Indian Railways:


(a) Chennai - Gummidipundi Suburban Section of Southern Railway (50 RKMs).

(b) Dum Dum – Kavi Subhash section of Metro Railway, Kolkata (25 RKMs). 

(c) Hazrat Nizamuddin – Agra Section of Northern/North Central Railway 200 RKMs).

(d) Basin Bridge - Arrakkonam Section of Southern Railway (67 RKMs).


*Train Collision Avoidance System (TCAS) - * TCAS is a developmental project being taken on a limited section of Lingamapalli – Vikarabad – Wadi - Bidar section (250 km) on South Central Railway. Operational deployment of TCAS on Railways on Absolute Block Signalling sections will be taken-up after successful conclusion of the extended field trials and safety certification of system by Independent Safety Assessor (ISA). 

Extended field trials and safety validation of system to Safety Integrity Level-4 (SIL-4) by an Independent Safety Assessor (ISA) is in progress.


All Diesel locomotives are turned out from maintenance sheds with proper checking and super checking by Senior Supervisors and Officers. It is also ensured that all safety devices and equipment are functioning properly on all locomotives.


Fog PASS devices are provided to Crew working in fog affected areas.


It is ensured that no Crew is overdue for PME, Safety training, Refresher course and any other mandatory courses.

Preventive and predictive maintenance of the Railway assets is being undertaken to ensure safe train operation. Time to time special safety drives are undertaken involving officers and supervisors.

*Proliferation of LHB* coaches that have better safety features. It has been decided to completely switch over to the manufacture of LHB coaches from 1st April 2018 onwards and stop the manufacture of ICF coaches. Around 3,000 LHB coaches shall be manufactured every year from 1st April 2018 onwards as against average of 1000 LHB coaches in last 5 yrs. It has also been planned to retrofit around 32,000 existing ICF coaches having a life of upto 15 years and having Screw Coupling with (Centre Buffer Coupler) CBC in the next 5 years.


*UMLC (unmanned level crossings):* Topmost priority for eliminating UMLC gates in a time bound manner up to December 2018 and deployment of Gate Mitra for the interim period.

This Press Release is based on the information given by the Minister of State for Railways Shri Rajen Gohain in a written reply to a question in Rajya Sabha on 15.12.2017 (Friday).

****


Ministry of Railways
15-December, 2017 16:46 IST
*Integrated Security System In Railways *

Based on the recommendations of a High Level Committee, 202 railway stations have been identified as sensitive for the purpose of installation of an Integrated Security System (ISS) to strengthen surveillance mechanism at these stations. ISS includes Close Circuit Television (CCTV) Cameras, Access control, Personal and Baggage Screening System and Bomb Detection system. Contracts have already been awarded for execution of ISS works over 129 Railway stations by fifteen Zonal Railways. So far, 106 Railway stations have been covered with CCTV surveillance system under ISS over Central Railway, Eastern Railway, East Coast Railway, North Central Railway, North Eastern Railway, North Western Railway, Northeast Frontier Railway, Northern Railway, South Central Railway, South East Central Railway, South Eastern Railway, South Western Railway, Southern Railway and West Central Railway. In addition, 139 Baggage Scanners, 32 Under Vehicle Scanning System (UVSS), 217 Door Frame Metal Detectors (DFMD) and more than one thousand Hand Held Metal Detectors (HHMD) have so far been provided under ISS. Issues concerning availability of eligible vendors, inspection of items, availability of budget, etc. were initially raised by Zonal Railways. These issues have since been addressed and all the Zonal Railways have been advised to ensure speedy implementation of ISS at all the identified sensitive stations. 

Besides ISS, CCTV surveillance system is available over 288 other railway stations. In addition, 983 railway stations have also been identified for installation of CCTV cameras under Nirbhaya Fund.

Strengthening and upgradation of security infrastructure is an ongoing process. Accordingly, more stations will be brought under CCTV surveillance system alongwith other security equipment in due course.

This Press Release is based on the information given by the Minister of State for Railways Shri Rajen Gohain in a written reply to a question in Rajya Sabha on 15.12.2017 (Friday).



****

Ministry of Railways
15-December, 2017 16:43 IST
Initiatives Taken Towards Improvement of Cleanliness in Railways 

Indian Railways have taken various initiatives in improving cleanliness of stations, trains, yards and all other premises. Some of the major initiatives taken towards improvement of cleanliness are:-

(i) Mechanized cleaning methods have been adopted in major stations.

(ii) Regular intensive cleanliness drives are undertaken at various railway stations by Zonal Railways.

(iii) Enforcement of Indian Railways (Penalties for activities affecting cleanliness at railway premises) Rules, 2012 has been intensified.

(iv) Use of CCTVs has been extended for monitoring of cleanliness activities at major stations.

(v) For better cleaning of coaches of trains, mechanized coach cleaning at Depots, On Board Housekeeping Services (OBHS) in important long distance trains, “Clean My Coach” and Clean Train Station (CTS) schemes have been provided.

This has resulted in visible improvement in cleanliness.

New Standard Bid Document (SBD) has been issued recently which is being implemented for integrated housekeeping of stations and trains. This will further improve effectiveness of housekeeping contracts.

This Press Release is based on the information given by the Minister of State for Railways Shri Rajen Gohain in a written reply to a question in Rajya Sabha on 15.12.2017 (Friday).

****


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Railways
19-December, 2017 17:20 IST
*Indian Railways to Provide 100% LED Lighting on All Its Stations by the End of Current Financial Year *

The Move Will Lead to Saving of About 240 Million Units of Electricity, Savings of About Rs.180 Cr. Annually

*Till November 2017, about 3500 Railway stations have already been provided with 100% LED lights.*

*20 Lakh LED lights have been replaced at Stations across various Zonal Railways under this programme.*

*Ministry of Railways has also issued directives to Zonal Railways to provide LED light fittings to residential quarters as well.*

*Indian Railways Has Also Issued Policy for Use of Only LED Lights in All Railway Coaches/EMU, 1300 Non AC Coaches Already Converted With 100% LED Light.*



Ministry of Railways is actively working to provide 100% LED lighting for its most of the Non-traction Energy needs like Railway Staff Colonies, Railway Stations, Railway Platforms etc. Under this 100% LED initiative, Ministry of Railways has decided to make all railway stations 100% LED lit by the end of current financial year i.e. by 31st March, 2018. It is a huge initiative to provide energy efficient lighting which will eventually greatly help in conservation of environment as well.

Till date (i.e. till November 2017) about 3500 Railway stations have already been provided with 100% LED lights & all balance stations & Railway buildings will be completed in the current fiscal year. So far about 20 Lakh LED lights at stations have been replaced across various Zonal Railways under this programme. To take ahead provision of LED lights at all stations, ESCO mode in this area is also being pursued. A policy directive in this reference has been formulated and issued by Ministry of Railways. 100% LED lighting will hence improve the energy scene on Indian Railways and will reduce consumption by about 10% of total energy being utilized for its Non-traction uses, thus leading to savings of about 240 million units of electricity which will save about ₹180 Cr. annually to Railways.

With these initiatives in combination with several others in 2016-’17, 5.5% reduction was achieved in non-traction energy consumption in the year 2016-17 i.e. 4.1% reduction in energy consumption despite increase in load by 1.4% thus giving a savings of ₹100 Cr. In the current year (6 months period i.e. April- September 2017) 7% reduction in non-traction energy consumption had already been achieved giving savings of ₹62 Cr. This in-fact was a quantum jump against the earlier average of 2% and transformed Energy Saving Pattern for railways.

Ministry of Railways has also issued directives to Zonal Railways to provide LED light fittings to residential quarters as well. Zonal Railways have already distributed about 20 lac LED luminaries to railway staff till October, 2017 under Domestic Efficient Lighting Programme (DELP) Scheme.

In addition, Indian Railways is also aiming to provide Energy efficient LED lights on all Railway coaches/EMU as well. Policy for use only LED lights in all Railway coaches has already been issued & Zonal Railways are preparing action plan. Already, 1300 non-AC second-class & 3-tier sleeper (GSCN) coaches have been converted with 100% LED lights.

*****

Cabinet
20-December, 2017 19:41 IST
*Cabinet approves Establishing India's First National Rail and Transportation University at Vadodara *


*Indian Railways on the path of modernization through widespread technological and infrastructure upgradation*
*Contribute to 'Make in India' and 'Skill India' and help generate large scale employment*
*Foster innovative entrepreneurship and support start-up India initiative*
*Use of latest pedagogy and technology applications: Envisioned to be a best-in-class institute which will use latest pedagogy and technology applications to provide high-quality education and training.*
*India will emerge as a global leader in transportation sector through cutting edge technology and skilled manpower.*

The Union Cabinet chaired by Prime Minister Shri Narendra Modi has approved the Ministry of Railways' transformative initiative to set up the first ever National Rail and Transport University (NRTU) in Vadodara to skill its human resources and build capability. *This innovative idea, inspired by the Prime Minister, will be a catalyst for transformation of rail and transport sector towards New India.*

The University will be set up as a Deemed to Be University under de novo category as per the UGC [Institutions Deemed to be Universities] Regulations, 2016. Government is working towards completing all approvals by April 2018 and to launch the first academic program in July 2018.

*A not-for-profit Company under Section 8 of the Companies Act, 2013 will be created by the Ministry of Railways which shall be the Managing Company of the proposed university*. The company will provide financial and infrastructural support to the university, and appoint Chancellor and Pro-Chancellor of the university. Board of Management, comprising professionals and academics, shall be independent of the Managing Company with full autonomy to perform its academic and administrative responsibilities.

Existing land and infrastructure at National Academy of Indian Railways (NAIR) at Vadodara, Gujarat will be utilized, and suitably modified and modernized for the purpose of the university. In its full enrolment, it is expected to have 3000 full time students. The funding of the new University/Institute is to entirely come from Ministry of Railways.

This university will set Indian Railways on the path of modernisation and help India become a global leader in transport sector by enhancing productivity and promoting 'Make in India'. It will create a resource pool of skilled manpower and leverage state-of-the-art technology to provide better safety, speed and service in Indian Railways. It will support 'Startup India' and 'Skill India' by channeling technology and delivering knowhow, and foster entrepreneurship, generating large scale employment opportunities. This will lead to transformation of railway and transportation sector and enable faster movement of people and goods. Through global partnerships and accessing cutting edge technologies, India will emerge as a global centre of expertise.

The university plans to use latest pedagogy and technology applications (satellite based tracking, Radio Frequency Identification and Artificial Intelligence) to improve on-the-job performance and productivity. Close collaboration with the Indian Railways will ensure that the stakeholders have access to Railways' facilities, which will work as 'live labs' and they will be able to work on solving real life problems. It will have 'Centres of Excellence' showcasing high-end, niche technology like High Speed Train.

*Background:*

Government of India has taken a very important decision whose impact will be felt through the next century and the decision is that country's first railway university will be constructed in Vadodara" - Hon'ble Prime Minister speaking about rail university in Vadodara in October, 2016.

As Indian Railways is set to embark on ambitious projects such as High Speed Trains (popularly known as bullet train), massive infrastructure modernisation, Dedicated Freight Corridors (DFCs), highest focus on safety etc., Indian Railways will require high level of proficiency and skills. Further, factors such as unprecedented growth in the transportation sector in India, increased requirement of qualified manpower and upgradation of skills and capability required to drive the transformation of Indian Railways have necessitated a world-class training hub.

****

Ministry of Railways
20-December, 2017 16:04 IST
*R-Mitra App *

A Mobile Application “R-MITRA” (Railway Mobile Instant Tracking Response & Assistance) has been launched by Eastern Railway for security of passengers, especially women passengers, in Kolkata and suburban areas of the Zone.

Security Application R-MITRA has been launched to facilitate security of passengers and to render timely security related assistance to passengers within the jurisdiction of Eastern Railway.

Prevention and detection of crime against passengers over Railways is the responsibility of concerned States which is being discharged by them through Government Railway Police (GRP). Railway Protection Force (RPF) supplements efforts of States to provide security over Railways.

Analysis of figures pertaining to crime against women passengers over Eastern Railway indicates a declining trend during the last three years including current year (upto September, 2017)

This Press Release is based on the information given by the Minister of State for Railways Shri Rajen Gohain in a written reply to a question in Lok Sabha on 20.12.2017 (Wednesday).


*****

Ministry of Railways
20-December, 2017 16:01 IST
*Lumding – Silchar Rail Line *

Commissioner of Railway Safety (CRS) has carried out inspection of Lumding-Silchar section during 19th to 21st March, 2015 and again on 22nd and 23rd June, 2015.

On recommendations of CRS, an expert team of four Executive Directors of RDSO, Lucknow (a research wing of Railways) has carried out safety inspection of the section on 15th April, 2015 and measures suggested by them have been adopted. A monitoring mechanism has been introduced to ensure satisfactory working.

The section was opened for goods traffic in March, 2015 and for passenger traffic in November, 2015.

Railways has set up monitoring mechanism in place and also engaged specialists to tackle geological issues of the hill section.

This Press Release is based on the information given by the Minister of State for Railways Shri Rajen Gohain in a written reply to a question in Lok Sabha on 20.12.2017 (Wednesday).

*****

Ministry of Railways
20-December, 2017 16:00 IST
*CCTV at Railway Stations *

983 Railway stations have been identified for installation of Close Circuit Television (CCTV) cameras under the Nirbhaya Fund.

Works to the tune of ₹ 413.36 crore (latest anticipated cost) have been approved under Integrated Security System to strengthen surveillance mechanism at 202 Railway stations over Indian Railways. Sanction of ₹ 500 crore has also been received for installation of Close Circuit Television (CCTV) cameras at identified railway stations under “Nirbhaya Fund”. Strengthening and upgradation of security infrastructure is an ongoing process. Need based allocation of fund is being made for creation of security related assets and procurement of plant and equipment (vehicles, baggage scanners,) etc. under Works Programme and Machinery and Plant Programme (M&P) of Railways each year.

₹ 50 Crore as mobilization advance has been given to RailTel for carrying out the work of provision of CCTV surveillances system at 983 Railway stations.

About 394 railway stations have already been provided with CCTV cameras over Indian Railways.

Suburban Railway Stations have also been identified for installation of CCTV cameras under Nirbhaya Fund.

This Press Release is based on the information given by the Minister of State for Railways Shri Rajen Gohain in a written reply to a question in Lok Sabha on 20.12.2017 (Wednesday).

*****

Ministry of Railways
20-December, 2017 15:59 IST
*Parcel Business in Railways *

Earnings from parcel traffic during last five years is as under: -



*Year
Parcel Earnings (` In crore)
% variation *

2012-13
1593.53
―

2013-14
1779.82
11.69%

2014-15
1960.12
10.13%

2015-16
2021.10
3.11%

2016-17
1911.42
-5.43%


Parcel traffic depends on market and economic conditions year on year. However, in order to attract more parcel traffic, following initiatives have been taken -

 Emphasis is being laid to lease out more parcel space. For this purpose, the policy has been liberalized delegating more powers to Zonal Railways, increase in contractual period from 5 to 6 years etc.

Permission has been given to Zonal Railways to attach 25th coach as Parcel Vans in mail/express trains.

Permission has been given to attach Parcel Vans in Suvidha Express trains.

 The carrying capacity of parcel space of Luggage cum Disabled Passenger Van (SLRD) has been increased from 4 tonnes to 5 tonnes. 

Meetings are being organized regularly at zonal as well as at divisional level with the rail customers


This Press Release is based on the information given by the Minister of State for Railways Shri Rajen Gohain in a written reply to a question in Lok Sabha on 20.12.2017 (Wednesday).

****

Ministry of Railways
20-December, 2017 15:57 IST
*Internet in Trains *

Indian Railways is proposing to build a high speed mobile broadband corridor along its track to provide various facilities including internet facility to passengers.

In order to identify suitable technology / technologies, Proof of Concept trials on three sections viz Mumbai – Ahmedabad, Chennai – Bengaluru and Delhi – Chandigarh are proposed to be carried out to see the efficacy of different technologies.

Once the technology is identified, further decision will be taken to proliferate it.

This Press Release is based on the information given by the Minister of State for Railways Shri Rajen Gohain in a written reply to a question in Lok Sabha on 20.12.2017 (Wednesday).


*****

Ministry of Railways
20-December, 2017 15:55 IST
*Revenue Earning in Railways*

The details of earnings for the last three years are as under:- 


*(₹ in crore)

YEAR
2014-15
2015-16
2016-17 *

*Total Earnings *

*157071.59
163790.95
165299.04 *



Indian Railways strives continuously to explore potential areas to improve revenue generation. Initiatives to increase earnings in the areas of passengers, parcel, freight and sundry are as following:-

(1) Initiatives taken to increase passenger earnings include introduction of new trains, enhancement of composition of more popular trains, attachment of extra coaches in the existing trains, running of special trains during peak seasons, festivals and special events, operation of premium special trains on certain high-demand sectors with dynamic pricing.

(2) Measures to improve parcel earnings include leasing parcel space to private parties, liberalization of parcel policy and delegation of powers to Zonal Railways to fix the reserve price in a manner so as to make it more attractive vis-à-vis road sector.

(3) Steps taken for maximizing the freight earnings include rationalization of freight rates, effective marketing strategies to capture additional traffic to garner additional revenue.

Some of the initiatives are as under:-

(i) Distance for Mini Rakes increased from 400KMs to 600KMs.

(ii) BCN wagons allowed for Two point/Multi point/Mini rake booking.

(iii) Liberalised Automatic Freight Rebate Scheme in Traditional Empty Flow Direction has been issued.

(iv) Port Congestion Charge (10% of Base Freight) has been withdrawn from 13.04.2016 on over all traffic loaded from Port.

(v) Rationalised Merry-go-Round policy has been issued w.e.f. 01.04.2016.

(vi) Dual Freight Policy for iron ore has been withdrawn with effect from May-2016.

(vii) Minimum distance for charge is reduced from 125 KMs to 100 KMs for all commodities.

(viii) Short Lead concession for charging of freight for all traffic re-introduced.

(ix) Classification of commodities for several items has been changed.

(x) Station to Station rates guidelines issued for concession in freight w.e.f. 29.09.2016.


(xi) Proliferation of Roll-on-Roll-off over Indian Railways.

(xii) Weighment of Bagged consignment policy has been liberalised.

(xiii) 43 Commodities added to Freight All Kinds rates to expand Container Traffic Basket.

(xiv) Station and Goods sheds notified in Group I & II are opened for Container operations.

(xv) Instructions for movement of HSD oil in BTPN rakes to Bangladesh have been issued.

(xvi) Coal Tariff has been rationalized.

(xvii) Policy for carrying bagged consignment in open wagons at concessional freight has been reintroduced.

(xviii) The permissible carrying capacity of BOXN groups of wagons rationalized for Bangladesh traffic.

(xix) Bridge surcharge for goods and passenger traffic levied on the Digha and Monghyr Bridge.

(xx) Inflation in distance for charge @ 50% on goods traffic in Bibinagar-Nadikudi section of SCR has been withdrawn.

(xxi) Policy on Long Term Tariff Contract with key freight customers have been issued on 30.03.2017.

(xxii) Apart from the above,the following schemes have also been introduced by Indian Railways for procurement of rakes for transportation of freight traffic by inviting Public Private Partnership(PPP):

· Liberalized Wagon Investment Scheme.

· Wagon Leasing Scheme.

· Special Freight Train Operators Scheme.

· Automobile Freight Train Operators Scheme.

(xxiii) To facilitate rapid development of a network of freight terminals with private investment to provide efficient and cost effective logistics services with warehousing solution to end users, a scheme namely Private Freight Terminal (PFT) has been introduced.


(4) To increase sundry other earnings, various initiatives such as bulk advertising rights, vinyl wrapping of trains, on board infotainment, commercial exploitation of surplus railway land, land lease, right of way charges, online booking of retiring rooms through IRCTC website etc. have been adopted.

Ongoing railway projects like New Lines, Gauge Conversion, Doubling, Electrification and MTP are primarily financed through Gross Budgetary Support (GBS) received from the Government and Extra Budgetary Resources. Railways have prioritized projects based on last mile connectivity criteria, remunerativeness, operational requirement and resource availability to make optimum utilisation of resources. Further, with the introduction of Rashtriya Rail Sanraksha Kosh (RRSK) w.e.f. 2017-18 with major contribution from Gross Budgetary Support, execution of such works has not been adversely impacted.


This Press Release is based on the information given by the Minister of State for Railways Shri Rajen Gohain in a written reply to a question in Lok Sabha on 20.12.2017 (Wednesday).

****

Ministry of Railways
20-December, 2017 15:53 IST
*Bullet Train Project *

Salient details of the Mumbai-Ahmedabad High Speed Rail Project are :

Mostly elevated corridor between Sabarmati and Mumbai (508 kilometre) with 12 stations; Maximum Design Speed of 350 kilometre per hour and operating speed of 320 kilometre per hour; The journey time between Mumbai and Sabarmati will be 2.07 Hrs for a Fast Train and 2.58 Hrs for train stopping at all the stations enroute.

Estimated cost of the project: ₹ 1,08,000 crore; 81% of the project cost funded by loan from Government of Japan at a rate of interest of 0.1% with a repayment period of 50 years with 15 years grace period.

The project is targeted for commissioning by the year 2022-23.

Feasibility studies have been sanctioned over several corridors including Delhi-Chennai.

This Press Release is based on the information given by the Minister of State for Railways Shri Rajen Gohain in a written reply to a question in Lok Sabha on 20.12.2017 (Wednesday).


*****

Ministry of Railways
20-December, 2017 15:52 IST
*Bullet Train Technology *

National High Speed Rail Corporation Limited (NHSRCL), a separate Special Purpose Vehicle has been set up to implement the Mumbai-Ahmedabad High Speed Rail Project. The ground-breaking ceremony for the project has already been held. The construction of the High Speed Rail Training Institute at Vadodara has commenced as also pre-construction activities like land acquisition, geo-technical investigation, etc. have been taken on hand.

This Press Release is based on the information given by the Minister of State for Railways Shri Rajen Gohain in a written reply to a question in Lok Sabha on 20.12.2017 (Wednesday).


*****

Ministry of Railways
20-December, 2017 15:49 IST
*Swarn Project in Railways *

The Ministry of Railways has decided to launch “Project Swarn” with the objective of significantly improving the passenger experience across 9 dimensions which include coach interiors, toilets, onboard cleanliness, staff behavior, catering, linen, punctuality, security, on-board entertainment. real time feedback will also be taken as part of Project Swarn. In total, 14 Rajdhani and 15 Shatabdi trains will be covered. Railways have been allowed to spend upto 50 lakh per rake for upgradation of trains to Swarn Standard.

(i) “Project Swarn’ has been launched with the objective of improving the condition of Rajdhani and Shatabdi trains.

(ii) Some of the coaches undergoing mid life rehabilitation at Bhopal workshop are being upgraded to make model rakes for Mahamana Trains. Presently, three such trains viz. from New Delhi to Varanasi, from Bhopal to Khajuraho and from Vadodara to Varanasi are plying.

This Press Release is based on the information given by the Minister of State for Railways Shri Rajen Gohain in a written reply to a question in Lok Sabha on 20.12.2017 (Wednesday).


*****

Ministry of Railways
20-December, 2017 15:45 IST
*Electrification of Railway Network 
*


Indian Railways has prepared an Action Plan to electrify (commission on electric traction) 38000 Route Kilometers in five years (2017-18 to 2021-22) for 100% electrification of its Broad Gauge (BG) rail routes. Year wise details are as under:*-*



*Year
Route Kilometer targeted for commissioning on electric traction.*


*2017-18*
4000


*2018-19*
6000


*2019-20*
7000


*2020-21
10500*


*2021-22
10500*


*Total
38000*

The expenditure of `32591 crore is planned for commissioning of 38000 Route Kilometers of sections on electric traction.
This Press Release is based on the information given by the Minister of State for Railways Shri Rajen Gohain in a written reply to a question in Lok Sabha on 20.12.2017 (Wednesday).
****

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Railways
22-December, 2017 16:51 IST
*Measures for Quality and Hygienic Food on Trains and Platforms *

In its endeavour to provide quality and hygienic food to the passengers, Indian Railways have developed and operationalized an institutionalized mechanism for monitoring of quality and hygiene of catering services through regular inspections at various levels to address catering complaints. Further, to improve the standard of food being provided to passengers, new Catering Policy has been issued on 27th February, 2017 wherein inter-alia Indian Railway Catering and Tourism Corporation Limited (IRCTC) has been mandated to carry out the unbundling by creating a distinction primarily between food preparation and food distribution. In order to upgrade quality of food preparation, IRCTC is to set up new kitchens and upgrade existing ones. Further, instructions have been issued to provide optional catering service, as a pilot project, on 32 Rajdhani/Shatabdi/Duronto trains under the management of IRCTC w.e.f. 01/08/2017 for an initial period of 180 days. Further steps being taken to ensure that good quality and hygienic food is served to the passengers inter-alia includes (i) Introduction of station based E-Catering for widening the range of options available to passengers for ordering food of their choice. (ii) Introduction of precooked food (‘ready to eat’ meals) in the range of options available to passengers. (iii) Operation of centralized Catering Service Monitoring Cell (CSMC) (toll free number 1800-111-321) for prompt redressal of passenger grievances relating to the catering activities and real time assistance to travelling public. (iv) Imposition of penalties in case of deficiencies detected in services. (v) Operation of all India Helpline (No.138) for rail-users to lodge complaints/suggestions regarding food and catering services (vi) A Twitter handle @ IRCATERING has also been made operational to cater to the complaints/suggestions with regard to catering services. (vii) A policy of zero tolerance towards poor quality of food served to passengers and overcharging is being followed and during the current Financial Year (i.e. April to October’17), 12 catering contracts have been terminated for complaint related to catering or other contractual deficiencies.

As per the Catering Policy, 2017, Rajdhani/Shatabdi /Duronto and other Mail express trains are being monitored by IRCTC’s supervisors on regular basis. Besides this, regular microbiological testing of food samples is being conducted by IRCTC, through in-house and NABL (National Accreditation Board for Testing and Calibration Laboratories) approved labs. Food Safety & Hygiene audits are being conducted regularly in base kitchens and in trains by Third Party Auditors.

This Press Release is based on the information given by the Minister of State for Railways Shri Rajen Gohain in a written reply to a question in Rajya Sabha on 22.12.2017 (Friday).

*****

Ministry of Railways
22-December, 2017 16:48 IST
*Investment for Development of Railway Infrastructure *

In the budget of 2015-2016, investment plan of `8,56,020 Crore for next five years has been envisaged for development of infrastructure of Railways.

The investment of `8,56,020 Crore comprises `1,99,320 Crore for Network decongestion, `1,93,000 Crore for Network expansion, `39,000 Crore for National Projects, `1,27,000 Crore for Safety, `5,000/- Crore for Information Technology / Research, `1,02,000/- for Rolling Stock, `12,500/- Crore for Passenger Amenities, `65,000/- Crore for High Speed Rail & Elevated corridor, `1,00,000/- Crore for Station redevelopment and logistic parks and `13,200/- Crore for Others.

Expenditure on development of Rail and passenger security related infrastructure is a continuous process. Need based investment is made for development of security related infrastructure under different plan heads.

This Press Release is based on the information given by the Minister of State for Railways Shri Rajen Gohain in a written reply to a question in Rajya Sabha on 22.12.2017 (Friday).



*****

Ministry of Railways
22-December, 2017 16:43 IST
*Measures by Railways for Safety of Passengers *

Safety is accorded the highest priority by Indian Railways and all possible steps are undertaken on a continual basis to prevent accidents and to enhance safety. These include timely replacement of over-aged assets, adoption of suitable technologies for upgradation and maintenance of track, rolling stock, signalling and interlocking systems, safety drives, greater emphasis on training of officials and inspections at regular intervals to monitor and educate staff for observance of safe practices. Preventive and predictive maintenance of the Railway assets is undertaken to ensure safe train operation. Safety devices/systems being used to prevent accidents include Electronic Interlocking, track circuiting, provision of Block Proving Axle Counters (BPAC), Colour Light LED Signals, Train Protection Warning Systems (TPWS), Mobile Train Radio Communication (MTRC), Dedicated OFC based Acoustic Sensing Systems, Vigilance Control Device (VCD), Fog Pass Device, usage of 52kg/60 kg, 90 or higher UTS rails and Pre-stressed Concrete Sleepers, use of vehicular digital types of machines for ultrasonic flaw detection (USFD), Technology of Alumino Thermit welds has been upgraded by introduction of Auto weigh method, pre-heating with compressed air petrol and 3 piece moulds, so as to upgrade the quality and reliability of welds. Electronic monitoring of track geometry is carried out to detect defects and plan maintenance. Steel Channel Sleepers on girder bridges is being used while carrying out primary track renewals. Further it has been decided to lay Thick webs switches, Weldable Cast Maganese Steel crossings on identified routes. Progressive use of Linke Hofmann Busch (LHB) Coaches, use of Centre Buffer Coupler with Integral Coach Factory (ICF) Coaches, etc. Railway tracks are replaced on age cum condition basis through track renewal works which is an ongoing process. Other measures include training of loco pilots and other safety category staff, improvement of their working conditions including proper rest and periodic medical examinations etc. Besides, patrolling of tracks, footplate inspections and safety reviews at various levels, etc. are regularly conducted to continuously monitor and improve safety aspects of the Indian Railways.(IR)

This Press Release is based on the information given by the Minister of State for Railways Shri Rajen Gohain in a written reply to a question in Rajya Sabha on 22.12.2017 (Friday).



*****

Ministry of Railways
22-December, 2017 16:40 IST
*Measures for Boosting Non-Fare Revenue Earnings in Indian Railways *

The following policies have been recently announced by Ministry of Railways for boosting revenue earnings:-

(i) Out of Home Policy

(ii) Mobile Assets Policy

(iii) Rail Display Network Policy

(iv) Content on Demand Policy

(v) Policy on unsolicited Non-Fare Revenue proposals


In the Financial Year 2016-17, the Railways earned ₹.10368.04 cr from Sundry Earnings, as detailed in the table given below:

(Amount in ₹ cr)

*Year
Total Sundry Earnings
Advertisement
Commercial exploitation of land
Commercial farming*

*2016-17
10368.04
219.69
939.37
2.40

2017-18(till Sept, 2017)
1775.78
101.31
318.75
1.23*


This Press Release is based on the information given by the Minister of State for Railways Shri Rajen Gohain in a written reply to a question in Rajya Sabha on 22.12.2017 (Friday).

****

Ministry of Railways
22-December, 2017 16:35 IST
*Steps Taken By Railways to Provide Security to Passengers *

Policing on Railways being a State subject, prevention of crime, registration of cases, their investigation and maintenance of law and order in Railway premises as well as on running trains are the statutory responsibility of the State Governments, which they discharge through Government Railway Police (GRP)/District Police. However, Railway Protection Force (RPF) supplements the efforts of GRP in providing better protection and security of passenger area and passengers and for matters connected therewith. 



However, following steps are being taken by the Railways to provide security to passengers:

1. On vulnerable and identified routes/sections, 2500 trains (on an average) are escorted by Railway Protection Force daily, in addition to 2200 trains escorted by Government Railway Police of different States daily.

2. Surveillance is kept through CCTV cameras, provided at about 394 stations over Indian Railways, to ensure safety and security of passengers.

3. Security Help Line number 182 is made operational over Indian Railways for security related assistance to passengers in distress.

4. An Integrated Security System consisting of surveillance of vulnerable stations through Close Circuit Television Camera Network, Access Control etc. has been sanctioned to improve surveillance mechanism over 202 railway stations.

5. Ladies Special trains running in Metropolitan cities are being escorted by lady RPF personnel. The train escorting parties have been briefed to keep extra vigil on the ladies coaches en route and at halting stations in long distance trains.

6. Surprise checks are conducted in trains to ensure security of passengers and alertness of train escorting staff.

7. Frequent announcements are made through Public Address System to educate passengers to take precaution against theft, snatching etc.

8. Through various social media platforms viz. twitter, facebook etc., Railways are in regular touch with passengers including women passengers to enhance security of passengers and to address their security concern.

9. Drives are conducted from time to time against the entry of unauthorized persons in trains and railway premises.

10. Liaison is made by RPF with the State Police/GRP authorities at all levels for prevention of crime, registration of cases, their investigation and maintenance of law and order in Railway premises as well as on running trains.


This Press Release is based on the information given by the Minister of State for Railways Shri Rajen Gohain in a written reply to a question in Rajya Sabha on 22.12.2017 (Friday).

****


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Railways
16-January, 2018 17:19 IST
Railway Ministry To Hold “Mega Conclave” With Leaders Of Construction Industry To Ensure Expeditious Implementation Of Ambitious “Railway Infrastructure Development Projects”. 

The Conclave Will See Railway Minister, Shri Piyush Goyal Personally Interacting With The Participants. The Conclave Has Been Named As “NIRMAN – SAMVAAD. The Conclave Is Being Organised By Railway PSU Rail Vikas Nigam Ltd. (RVNL). The Conclave To Provide An Opportunity To Discuss The Impediments/Constraints Faced In Implementation Of The Projects And To Seek Suggestions To Remove Bottlenecks. 

In a major initiative to ensure expeditious implementation of ambitious Railway Infrastructure Development Plans, Ministry of Railways is organizing a “Mega Conclave” tomorrow i.e. 17th January, 2018 with all stakeholders including leaders of the construction industry. The Conclave will not only see Railway Board Members and Senior Zonal Railway Officials interacting with construction industry captains but will also see Minister of Railways & Coal, Shri Piyush Goyal to have a mutual dialogue and personal interaction with the participants. The Conclave named as “NIRMAN – SAMVAAD” is being organized by Railways PSU Rail Vikas Nigam Ltd. (RVNL) which is a dedicated arm of the Ministry of Railways for fast track implementation of railway projects. The Conclave will provide an opportunity to discuss the impediments/constraints faced in implementation of the projects and to seek suggestions to remove bottlenecks and bring about efficiencies in project execution on Railways.

Senior Officers of Railway Board, Zonal Railways, CPSEs and top executives of about 400 construction and consultancy companies will be participating to deliberate upon the issues/impediments being faced by the industry and arriving at possible remedies thereof. The ambitious Infrastructure Development Projects of Indian Railways include Doubling Projects, Electrification Projects, Hill Railway Projects, Dedicated Freight Corridor (DFC) and High-Speed Projects on diamond quadrilateral.

*Backgrounder:-*

Ministry of Railways has ambitious plans for development of Rail infrastructure to meet the ever increasing transport needs of the nation and a huge investment in this sector has been planned. The main focus is on:-


The pace of augmentation of railway network needs a quantum jump. The speed of execution of doubling/tripling and quadrupling which is about 800 kms per annum for the last 5 years, needs to be accelerated 2 to 3 times to meet the increasing demand.
Completion of electrification of the full rail network in the next 3 to 5 years. So far out of 63000 RKM, 25201 RKM have been commissioned on electric traction till 31st March 2017. The average pace during last five years is about 1300 RKMs per annum which needs to be increased by 6 to 8 times to electrify remaining 38000 RKMs to meet the ambition of complete electrification.
Taking up of Hill Rail Projects, including Rishikesh - Karanprayag, Char Dham rail connectivity, Bhanupalli - Bilaspur and on to Leh.
Completion of ongoing and proposed Dedicated Freight Corridors.
Mumbai- Ahmedabad High Speed Rail Corridor and other projects on Diamond Quadrilateral to link the major Metropolitan Cities.


It has been experienced that there are constraints of capacity from the side of both executing agencies as well as from railways to meet the demand.

The Conclave will address all these issues and workout solutions with a view to ensure fast track implementation of all railway projects.

*****


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Railways
18-January, 2018 19:02 IST
*‘Nirman Samvaad’, A Mega Conclave Of Ministry Of Railways With Leaders Of Construction Industry Concludes In New Delhi. *

*The Railway Minister Held A Lively Interaction Session With The Participants.*

*The Railway Minister Directs To Take Follow-Up Action With A View To Make Appropriate Changes In The Systems And Procedures.*

*The Event Was Attended By The Top Management Of 400 Construction & Consultation Companies*.

*The Event Was Organized By PSU Rail Vikas Nigam Ltd. (RVNL).*



A one-day Mega Conclave called ‘Nirman Samvaad’, a first ever interaction between the Ministry of Railways and the Construction Industry concluded here. This Conclave was organized by Rail Vikas Nigam Ltd. (RVNL), a dedicated arm of Ministry of Railways for fast track implementation of railway projects. This Mega Conclave was an initiative taken by Hon’ble Minister of Railways and Coal, Shri Piyush Goyal as a step to streamline procedures and remove bottlenecks to ensure the fast track implementation of projects on the railways. It was a major event aimed at taking measures to ensure expeditious implementation of ambitious Railway Infrastructure Development Plans.

The Conclave was chaired by the Hon’ble Minister of Railways & Coal, Shri Piyush Goyal who had a personal interaction with the participants. The conference was also attended by Chairman Railway Board, Shri Ashwani Lohani and Railway Board Members, Chairman & Managing Director, RVNL, and senior officers from Railway Board, Zonal Railways, CPSEs etc. The event was attended by the top management of 400 construction & consultation companies. During the ‘Samvaad’, 6 representatives from major construction and consultancy companies i.e. M/s KECInternational; Siemens, Larsen & Toubro, Systra MVA Consulting India Private Limited, Tata Projects Limited and Afcons Infrastructure Ltd gave presentations.

The meeting was thrown open and all participants were given opportunity to raise their respective issues and suggest remedies. The highlight of the conclave was a lively interaction session conducted by Hon’ble Minister of Railways. The issues raised covered concerns on contract management, improving cash flows, execution of projects, expediting the inspection of various items to be procured from RDSO approved vendors, adoption of FIDIC documents by Railways, delay in acquisition of land, problems in obtaining licenses of minor minerals, suggestions for reducing the time and cost over-run, expediting the payments of the contractors, risk sharing between the employer and the contractor, increased requirement of training of technical manpower, availability of traffic and power blocks, proper estimation of quantities at the time of inviting tenders were discussed.

Minister of Railways gave directions that the suggestions made by the participants should be followed up and necessary changes in the systems and procedures be made to ensure that the pace of project execution is improved to implement the Ministry’s ambitious investment programme.

*Backgrounder:-*

Ministry of Railways has ambitious plans for development of Rail infrastructure to meet the ever increasing transport needs of the nation and a huge investment in this sector has been planned. The main focus is on:-


The pace of augmentation of railway network needs a quantum jump. The speed of execution of doubling/tripling and quadrupling which is about 800 kms per annum for the last 5 years, needs to be accelerated 2 to 3 times to meet the increasing demand.
Completion of electrification of the full rail network in the next 3 to 5 years. So far out of 63000 RKM, 25201 RKM have been commissioned on electric traction till 31st March 2017. The average pace during last five years is about 1300 RKMs per annum which needs to be increased by 6 to 8 times to electrify remaining 38000 RKMs to meet the ambition of complete electrification.
Taking up of Hill Rail Projects, including Rishikesh - Karanprayag, Char Dham rail connectivity, Bhanupalli - Bilaspur and on to Leh.
Completion of ongoing and proposed Dedicated Freight Corridors.
Mumbai- Ahmedabad High Speed Rail Corridor and other projects on Diamond Quadrilateral to link the major Metropolitan Cities.

*****


----------



## Hindustani78

http://indianexpress.com/article/india/8-bengal-routes-need-to-be-shut-over-losses-railways-5032074/

Citing losses, the Railways has decided to stop train services in eight routes in the state, leading Chief Minister Mamata Banerjee on Friday to accuse the Centre of using “strong-arm tactics” to “deprive Bengal”. Mamata’s reaction comes in the wake of the chief commercial manager of Eastern Railway, writing to state Chief Secretary Malay Kumar De, stating that train services in eight routes needed to be terminated as they were incurring losses. The letter — received on Friday by the chief secretary — said the services either needed to be stopped or the state government should bear half of the losses incurred.

The Eastern Railway, in a statement, said the letter was sent on the basis of the report of Public Account Committee as an Action Taken Report. It added that such letters are sent to other state governments as well and that Eastern Railway has no such intention of closure of any route. This decision can only be taken by the Ministry of Railways and not by the Eastern Railway, the statement said.

Speaking to mediapersons at state secretariat Nabanna, Mamata said: “How can this happen? How can they do this without even consulting the state government? These are socially-viable projects. Railways have a social responsibility. The Centre is using strong-arm tactics against Bengal. It is depriving Bengal.”

Alleging that the Centre is dictating terms by force, she added: “I will not allow such deprivation of Bengal by the central government.” Referring to the loss-sharing theory, Mamata said the Centre was already taking a lot of money in terms of taxes and cess. “Why are they asking for more money? Besides, they are also taking Rs 50,000 crore every year as repayment of loans taken by the previous government,” she added.

As per the letter, the eight train routes are — Burdwan-Katwa, Sonarpur-Canning, Santipur-Nabadwipghat, Barasat-Hasnabad, Baruipur-Namkhana, Ballygunj-Budge Budge, Kalyani Simanta-Sealdah and Bhimgarh-Palastali.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Railways
23-January, 2018 16:40 IST
*Ministry of Railways sets Zero scrap balance target for all Zonal Railways. *

All General Managers of Zonal Railways have been advised to strictly monitor the e-auction of scrap. Total scrap sales till December 2017 of current financial year has reached to Rs. 1837 crores which is 22% higher than the corresponding sales of Rs. 1503 crores upto December 2016 of the year 2016-17

Earnings from sale of Railway scrap not only augments Railways revenue but also helps in keeping the Railway track, stations, workshops, depots neat and tidy. In this regard, Ministry of Railways has directed all Zonal Railway & Production units to achieve Zero scrap balance by end of March 2018. General Managers of all the Zonal Railways/PUs have been advised to regularly monitor this activity and to intensify supervision at senior officers’ level so as to promptly identify scrap and offer it for e-auction. 

With the concerted efforts by all the Railways, total scrap sales till December 2017 of current financial year has reached to Rs. 1837 crores which is 22% higher than the corresponding sales of Rs. 1503 crores upto December 2016 of the year 2016-17. 

Indian Railways have been selling its internally generated scrap entirely through online e-auction. Majority of the scrap material comprises of worn-out rails and track fittings released from track renewal/gauge conversion, steel scrap generated in course of overhaul /repairs of rolling stocks, other non-ferrous and miscellaneous scrap.


The e-auction module is part of the IREPS (Indian Railways E-Procurement System) which is a single portal of Indian Railways handling all procurements tenders and e-auctions digitally. All the Zonal Railways and Production Units use this single platform for online sales of scrap. Monthly on an average, 200 e-auctions are conducted by Materials Managers in Divisions and Stores Depots spread all over Indian Railways. Auction schedules and details of saleable materials are published regularly on IREPS website & updated online. The endeavor shall be continued so as to achieve the task of Zero scrap balance by end of March 2018. 

**


----------



## Hindustani78

The Minister of State for Railways, Shri Rajen Gohain pressing the switch to mark the foundation stone laying ceremony for the doubling of tracks with electrification of Madurai- Vanchi Maniyachchi- Tuticorin Section (160 km), Vanchi Maniyachchi-Tirunelveli- Nagercoil Section (102 km) and Kanniyakumari-Nagercoil- Thiruvananthapuram Section (86.56km), at Nagercoil Junction railway station, in Tamil Nadu on January 23, 2018. The Minister of State for Finance and Shipping, Shri P. Radhakrishnan and the Minister for Information and Publicity, Tamil Nadu, Shri Kadambur Raju are also seen.




The Minister of State for Railways, Shri Rajen Gohain addressing the gathering at the foundation stone laying ceremony for the doubling of tracks with electrification of Madurai- Vanchi Maniyachchi- Tuticorin Section (160 km), Vanchi Maniyachchi-Tirunelveli- Nagercoil Section (102 km) and Kanniyakumari-Nagercoil- Thiruvananthapuram Section (86.56km), at Nagercoil Junction railway station, in Tamil Nadu on January 23, 2018.






The Minister of State for Finance and Shipping, Shri P. Radhakrishnan addressing the gathering at the foundation stone laying ceremony for the doubling of tracks with electrification of Madurai- Vanchi Maniyachchi- Tuticorin Section (160 km), Vanchi Maniyachchi-Tirunelveli- Nagercoil Section (102 km) and Kanniyakumari-Nagercoil- Thiruvananthapuram Section (86.56km), at Nagercoil Junction railway station, in Tamil Nadu on January 23, 2018.


----------



## Hindustani78

The Union Minister for Finance and Corporate Affairs, Shri Arun Jaitley lighting the lamp at the Investiture Ceremony and International Customs Day 2018, in New Delhi on January 27, 2018. The Minister of State for Finance, Shri Shiv Pratap Shukla and the Finance Secretary, Dr. Hasmukh Adhia are also seen.




The Union Minister for Finance and Corporate Affairs, Shri Arun Jaitley at the Investiture Ceremony and International Customs Day 2018, in New Delhi on January 27, 2018. The Minister of State for Finance, Shri Shiv Pratap Shukla is also seen.





The Union Minister for Finance and Corporate Affairs, Shri Arun Jaitley addressing at the Investiture Ceremony and International Customs Day 2018, in New Delhi on January 27, 2018.





The Union Minister for Finance and Corporate Affairs, Shri Arun Jaitley in a group photograph at the Investiture Ceremony and International Customs Day 2018, in New Delhi on January 27, 2018. The Minister of State for Finance, Shri Shiv Pratap Shukla and the Finance Secretary, Dr. Hasmukh Adhia are also seen.






The Union Home Minister, Shri Rajnath Singh releasing the book edited by Shri Bibek Debroy titled ‘On the Trail of the Black’, in New Delhi on January 27, 2018.






The Union Home Minister, Shri Rajnath Singh addressing at the release of the book edited by Shri Bibek Debroy titled ‘On the Trail of the Black’, in New Delhi on January 27, 2018.


----------



## Hindustani78

The robotics technology to assess the under water strength of bridge substructure being tried at Pamban bridge across sea. | Photo Credit: Special Arrangement

http://www.thehindu.com/news/nation...d-to-test-railway-bridges/article22531582.ece

* It provides accurate images of damage to pillars under water *
The Southern Railway has deployed a Robotic Remote Operated Vehicle to assess the strength of bridge substructures under water. The new technology provides accurate images and data of damage such as erosion or formation of cavities on pillars under water.

Earlier, bridge engineers deployed divers who carried cameras to check the stability of bridges and take photographs of any damage. But the process was not only time-consuming but not accurate as well.

The robotic technology produced desired results when put to use in Pamban bridge connecting Rameswaram to the mainland and Bhavani river bridge in Mettupalayam, railways officials said. Impressed with the results, a high-level safety review committee has recommended that a trial be conducted in the Yamuna river bridge in New Delhi and the technology be deployed across the railway network.

“When we deployed divers to assess the strength of the substructure under water it used to take at least ten days to complete one bridge. Now it takes just one day. The findings are accurate and corroborated with photographs and videos. We are now able to get the dimensions and exact location of cavities for corrective measures,” a senior Railway official said on Thursday.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.thehindu.com/news/nation...premature-cracks-on-track/article22546327.ece

* Board issues a series of directions to zonal railways to take remedial measures *

Premature fracture of rails/welds has emerged to be a cause for serious concern for the Railways. After statistics revealed that at least 35% of fractures occurred within 25% of the stipulated lifespan of rails, the Railway Board rolled out urgent measures to mitigate the threat to safety.

Southern Railway among four zones reported the highest number of rail/weld fractures in August last year, contributing to at least 14.6% of the total fractures across the railway network.

*Role of temperature *

According to railway sources, the issue of rail fractures/weld failures came up for discussion at a high-level safety review meeting of the board recently. It was pointed out that a substantial number of premature rail/weld fractures contributed significantly to the number of failures on railways. High traffic density routes were vulnerable to track/weld fractures that not only affected punctuality but also posed a threat to safety.

Rail/weld fractures are caused mainly due to corrosion, variation in temperature and age of the track. Rail fracture might result in the wheels going off track, leading to derailment. The variation in highest and lowest temperature in a day plays a crucial role in causing rail fractures and the vulnerability is high during peak summer and winter. Last year, the derailment of the Indore-Patna Express near Kanpur that left 150 passengers dead and many injured brought into focus the persistent threat of rail fractures. The Railway Board called for urgent measures to prevent improper handling of rails at the time of unloading and laying tracks, high impact due to overloading of freight wagons and lack of maintenance of wheels/suspension of rolling stock.

Fifty three accidents were reported due to rail/weld failures, poor maintenance of track, improper working at sites etc in the last two years.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Commerce & Industry
31-January, 2018 17:02 IST
*Index of Eight Core Industries (Base: 2011-12=100) December, 2017 *

The summary of the Index of Eight Core Industries (base: 2011-12) is given at the *Annexure*.

The Eight Core Industries comprise 40.27 per cent of the weight of items included in the Index of Industrial Production (IIP). The combined Index of Eight Core Industries stands at 129.1 in December, 2017, which was 4.0 per cent higher as compared to the index of December, 2016. Its cumulative growth during April to December, 2017-18 was 4.0 per cent.

Coal

Coal production (weight: 10.33 per cent) declined by 0.1 per cent in December, 2017 over December, 2016. Its cumulative index increased by 1.3 per cent during April to December, 2017-18 over corresponding period of the previous year.

Crude Oil

Crude Oil production (weight: 8.98 per cent) declined by 2.1 per cent in December, 2017 over December, 2016. Its cumulative index declined by 0.4 per cent during April to December, 2017-18 over the corresponding period of previous year.

Natural Gas

The Natural Gas production (weight: 6.88 per cent) increased by 1.0 per cent in December, 2017 over December, 2016. Its cumulative index increased by 4.0 per cent during April to December, 2017-18 over the corresponding period of previous year.



*Refinery Products *

Petroleum Refinery production (weight: 28.04 per cent) increased by 6.6 per cent in December, 2017 over December, 2016. Its cumulative index increased by 3.9 per cent during April to December, 2017-18 over the corresponding period of previous year.

Fertilizers

Fertilizers production (weight: 2.63 per cent) increased by 3.0 per cent in December, 2017 over December, 2016. Its cumulative index declined by 0.6 per cent during April to December, 2017-18 over the corresponding period of previous year.

Steel

Steel production (weight: 17.92 per cent) increased by 2.6 per cent in December, 2017 over December, 2016. Its cumulative index increased by 6.7 per cent during April to December, 2017-18 over the corresponding period of previous year.

Cement

Cement production (weight: 5.37 per cent) increased by 19.6 per cent in December, 2017 over December, 2016. Its cumulative index increased by 2.7 per cent during April to December, 2017-18 over the corresponding period of previous year.

Electricity

Electricity generation (weight: 19.85 per cent) increased by 3.3 per cent in December, 2017 over December, 2016. Its cumulative index increased by 4.9 per cent during April to December, 2017-18 over the corresponding period of previous year.

_Note 1: Data for October, 2017, November, 2017and December, 2017 are provisional. _

_Note 2: Since April, 2014, Electricity generation data from Renewable sources are also included._

_Note 3: The industry-wise weights indicated above are individual industry weight derived from IIP and blown up on pro rata basis to a combined weight of ICI equal to 100._

_Note 4: Release of the index for January, 2018 will be on Wednesday, 28th February, 2018._


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Railways
31-January, 2018 20:09 IST
*Railways to Set up a Coach Factory in Marathwada, Maharashtra *

Will help Generate Employment Opportunities and Economic Development in the Marathwada Region, one of the most Backward Parts of Maharashtra

A high level meeting was held today between Union Minister for Railways and Coal, Shri Piyush Goyal and Chief Minister of Maharashtra, Shri Devendra Fadnavis in Mumbai, to discuss the setting up of a massive rail coach factory in Latur, Maharashtra by Indian Railways. This plant would manufacture Electric Multiple Units for suburban trains and coaches for metros.

Work on this project will be done on high priority with fast track processing of all approvals. Maharashtra Government has offered several concessions including in land, taxes and etc.

Marathwada, the region where Latur lies, is amongst the most backward areas of Maharashtra. There have been few central government projects in this region. This will massively benefit 'Make in India', and bring employment to a large number of people. In addition, it will create an industrial ecosystem in the drought prone region boosting shift from agriculture to industry. It may be noted that the region suffers from heavy migration to other parts of the country.

***


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Railways
01-February, 2018 17:09 IST
*New Railways in New India Budget *

New India Budget to transform Railways into a modern, safe, green, affordable and comfortable mode of transport Drastically scaling up investments by almost three times to Rs 1,48,528 cr. in 2018-19 (BE) as against Rs 53,989 cr. in 2013-14 Highest priority to safety - total expenditure planned on safety activities including is Rs. 73,065 cr in 2018-19 (BE) 

*Railways to electrify the entire network*

*600 Stations are to be developed with world class facilities. Escalators to be provided at all stations with passenger footfall above 25,000. Stations and trains will be provided with wi-fi facility for information and entertainment; CCTV cameras across all stations and trains for security*



*Improved suburban services to Mumbai with 90 kms line doubling of around Rs. 11,000 cr & 150 kms additional lines worth Rs. 40,000 cr for enhancing transportation in Mumbai with expansion of suburban railway system*



*160 kms suburban network worth Rs. 17,000 cr in Bengaluruto help reduce congestion there and save commuting time of passengers*



*Rail University at Vadodara to be set up*


*Operating ratio of 2018-19 (BE) is estimated at 92.8% as against 96% in 2017-18 (RE)*


*Total Revenue receipts in 2018-19 (BE) are estimated to increase by 7% to Rs. 2,01,090 cr.*

*Total Revenue expenditure in 2018-19 BE is estimated to increase by 4% to Rs. 1,88,100 cr.*



The Union Minister for Finance and Corporate Affairs, Shri Arun Jaitley, in his speech for General Budget 2018-19 has laid out a roadmap for Indian Railways, which is in line with Hon’ble Prime Minister Shri Narendra Modi’s vision of New India by 2022. In the past four years, Government has taken several decisions to *transform Railways into a modern, safe, green, affordable and comfortable mode of transport*.



Subsequent to the presentation of the Budget in Parliament today, The Union Minister for Railways and Coal Shri Piyush Goyal informed that Government *is drastically scaling up investments by almost three times to Rs 1,46,500 cr. in 2018-19 as against Rs 53,989 cr. in 2013-14*to reduce accumulated backlog in capacity creation*.Shri Goyal pointed out that this is 22% *higher than 2017-18 (RE), and includes budgetary support of Rs. 53,060 cr; internal resources of Rs. 11,500 cr; IRFC to raise Rs. 28,500 cr; Institutional Finance (LIC) to support with Rs. 26,440 cr; and investment through PPP of Rs. 27,000 cr. Briefing the mediapersons, the Minister explained that Government has provided Rs.19,40Cr towards reimbursement of losses on operation of strategic lines and Rs 88Cr towards reimbursement of operational cost of e ticketing to IRCTC.



*Physical Achievements and Initiatives*



Shri Goyal also emphasized that in this Budget 2018-19, Government has accorded* highest priority to safety *in line with its philosophy of every life is precious. The total expenditure planned on safety activities including Rashtriya Rail Sanraksha Kosh (RRSK) is Rs. 68,725 cr in RE 2017-18 and Rs. 73,065 cr in BE 2018-19. The RRSK will comprise Rs. 5,000 cr from Capital (Budgetary Support), Rs. 10,000 cr from Railway Safety Fund received as Railways’ share from Central Road fund & Rs. 5,000 cr from Railways’ revenue. Apart from elimination of Unmanned Level Crossings on all busy routes and shift to production of safer LHB coaches, there is focus on track renewal with the highest ever outlay ever.


*Track renewal works
RE 2017-18
BE 2018-19
Increase %

*
Target (Route Kms)
3,600
3,900
8.3%

Outlay (Rs. in cr)
9,305
11,450
23.0%




The Union Minister for Railways and Coal Shri Piyush Goyal said Indian Railways is powering India by being the main transporter of coal. Soon the power sector will give added energy to* railways, which will electrify the entire network within the next 5 years*. This will lead to an estimated saving of Rs. 10,000 cr per annum, help in reducing carbon emissions and promote sustainable development, besides increasing India’s energy security by saving foreign exchange on imported fuels.



*The Minister also informed that 600 Stations are to be developed with world class facilities. Escalators will be provided at all stations with passenger footfall above 25,000. *All *railway stations and trains will be provided with wi-fi facility* for information and entertainment. This will also enable people in rural areas, including women and youth, to access the internet and enhance their knowledge and skills. To enhance* safety and security of passengers, Indian Railways will set up CCTV cameras* across all stations and trains to enhance security.



Considering that Railways is one of the safest, economical and sustainable modes of transport, Shri Goyal said Railways will focus on providing *improved suburban services to metros like Mumbai* with90 kms line doubling of around Rs. 11,000 cr. In addition, 150 kilometers of additional suburban network is being planned Rs. 40,000 crore for enhancing transportation in Mumbai with expansion of suburban railway system. *Railways will also build 160 kms suburban network worth Rs. 17,000 cr in Bengaluru* to help reduce congestion there and save commuting time of passengers.



In the General Budget 2018-19, Government has also approved settingup of India’s first *Rail and Transportation University in Vadodara, Gujarat.*



*Railways has ambitiously increased targets in capacity building* to ease the network and ensure highest standards of safety, speed and service for customers.





*2017-18 (RE)
2018-19 (BE)
Increase %*

New lines (RKMs)
402
1,000
148.8%

Gauge conversion (RKMs)
574
1,000
74.2%

Doubling (RKMs)
945
2,100
122.0%

Wagons(vehicle units)
7,120
12,000
68.5%


*Financial and operating performance*

Replying to queries regarding *operating ratio, Minister said as of 2018-19 (BE) Operating Ratio is estimated at 92.8%* as against 96% in 2017-18 (RE). The excess of revenue over expenditure is Rs. 12,990 cr in 2018-19 (BE).


*Total Revenue receipts in 2018-19 (BE) are estimated to increase by 7% to Rs. 2,01,090 cr.* Gross Traffic Receipts are also estimated to increase by 7% to Rs. 2,00,840 cr. Sundry other earnings are estimated to increase by 49% to Rs. 20,790 cr.

*Total Revenue expenditure in 2018-19 (BE) is estimated to increase by 4% to Rs. 1,88,100 cr.* Major components include Ordinary Working Expenses (Rs. 1,38,000 cr.), appropriation to DRF (Rs. 500 cr.) and appropriation to Pension Fund from Revenue (Rs. 47,500 cr.).

It was also noted that there is focus on freight earnings with estimated increase of 51MT in 2018-19 (BE) over 2017-18 (RE). 2017-18 has seen a reversal of the trend of low growth in freight loading over the previous 2 years. Incremental loading in April-January 2018 is 45 MT over the same period last year. There has been incremental loading of 6 MT in January itself. This highlights move towards sustainable railway operations.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Railways

02-February, 2018 19:18 IST
Issuance of Passenger Reservation Tickets through Post Offices 

Indian Railways has signed a Memorandum of Understanding with Department of Posts for setting up of Passenger Reservation System (PRS) counters at Post Offices. PRS counters at Post offices are opened based on technical and commercial feasibility where there are no Railway Reservation Counters in nearby areas. At present, PRS counters have been provided in about 280 post offices across the country. The State wise number of the Post Offices in which Passenger Reservation System counters are available is given below:-

STATE-WISE PRS COMMISSIONED AT POST OFFICES AS PER DATAWAREHOUSE ARE GIVEN BELOW




S.No.
STATE



1
ANDHRA PRADESH
24



2
ARUNACHAL PRADESH
03

3
ASSAM
10

4
BIHAR
07

5
CHHATISGARH
07

6
DELHI
03

7
GOA
01

8
GUJARAT
18

9
HARYANA
03

10
HIMACHAL PRADESH
00

11
JAMMU KASHMIR
02

12
JHARKHAND
09

13
KARNATAKA
44

14
KERALA
04

15
MADHYA PRADESH
06


16
MAHARASHTRA
36

17
MANIPUR
02

18
MEGHALAYA
02


19
MIZORAM
01



20
NAGALAND
00



21
ODISHA
11



22
PUDUCHERRY
00



23
PUNJAB
12



24
RAJASTHAN
7



25
SIKKIM
00



26
TAMILNADU
15



27
TELANGANA
24



28
TRIPURA
00



29
UTTAR PRADESH
23

30
UTTARAKHAND
08



31
WEST BENGAL
03



Online booking of reserved tickets on www.irctc.co.in has become very popular and about 65% of total reserved tickets are now booked online. The provision of PRS at post offices is a continuous activity based on the requirement and feasibility. 



This information was given by the Minister of State for Railways Shri Rajen Gohain in a written reply to a question in Rajya Sabha today

****


Ministry of Railways
02-February, 2018 19:17 IST 

*Action Plan for Modernization of Railways *

It is the continual endeavor of Indian Railways (IR) to take measures for modernisation of railway passenger coaches, strengthening and upgradation of security infrastructure and stations and improvement of catering facilities. Following steps have been taken/ are being taken for the same: -

Modernisation of railway passenger coaches and speed:


Large scale proliferation of Linke Hofmann Busch (LHB) coaches:
IR has decided to proliferate LHB coaches, which are technologically superior and have better riding and aesthetics. The Production Units of IR would be producing only LHB coaches from the year 2018-19 onwards.


Improvements in EMU (Electric Multiple Unit) / MEMU (Mainline Electric Multiple Unit) rakes:

One air conditioned EMU rake with 3 phase Insulated Gate Bipolar Transistor (IGBT) based propulsion has been introduced on 25.12.2017 in Western Railway. Electrics for production of 6 more air conditioned EMU rakes are also being procured.
Passenger Information System (PIS) has been provided in newly manufactured Alternating Current / Direct Current (AC/DC) and Air Conditioned (AC) EMU stock for Mumbai area.

Speed of train coaches:

IR has decided to proliferate LHB coaches, which coaches are fit to run at a speed of 160 kmph for AC coaches and 130 kmph for non-AC coaches.
Semi high speed Gatimaan Express between Delhi and Agra is running at a maximum speed of 160 kmph.
One rake of LHB coach for Tejas Express running between Mumbai and Goa has been designed for a maximum speed of 200 kmph.
A SpecialRajdhani Express (No. 09004/09003) between HazratNizamuddin and Bandra Terminus has been introduced on 16.10.2017with a composition of 18 LHB coaches. It is hauled by 2 electric locos to provide greater acceleration which has resulted in the run time of about 13 hours 50 minutes.

Manufacture of electric train set coaches:
141 Electric Train set coaches in 2018-19 and 11 in 2019-20 have been included in the Production Programme. The train sets will be semi high speed with distributed power, with quicker acceleration and contemporary passenger amenities.


Mid-Life-Rehabilitation (MLR) of coaches:
MLR work of Broad Gauge (BG) non-AC & AC coaches is carried out in three workshops, namely Parel (Central Railway), Jhansi (North Central Railway) and Bhopal (West Central Railway). The work includes complete overhauling of interiors of coaches. Considering the present scenario, around 1000 coaches per annum are likely to be given MLR during the next three years.


Model Rake Coaches:
IR has planned to improve the interior of the Integral Coach Factory (ICF) design coaches. New interiors with more pleasing colours, aesthetically designed fittings, panelling, improved toilets, etc. will be provided in the existing coaches by refurbishing them during MLR. Work in 700 such Model rake coaches is being progressively carried out, out of which more than 100 Model rake coaches have already been turned out. Work of refurbishment of 3,000 ICF type coaches each has been given to ICF/Chennai and Central Organisation for Modernisation of Workshops (COFMOW)/New Delhi for awarding centralized tenders. Modern Coach Factory/Rae Bareli floated an Expression of Interest (EOI) for world class interiors of LHB coaches on 16.01.2018 and plans to begin manufacture of such coaches in 2018-19.


New coaches and train services with better amenities:

Various premium services like Humsafar, Tejas, Antyodaya and coaches like DeenDayalu and Anubhuti, which have improved passenger amenities, have been introduced in service. More such coaches / services shall be introduced in the coming years. Utkrisht Double Decker Air-conditioned Yatri (UDAY) trains have been conceptualized as double-decker rakes with improved amentities and shall be inducted from 2018-19 onwards.
IR has launched Project Swarn with the objective of significantly improving the passenger experience. In total, 14 Rajdhani and 15 Shatabdi trains will be covered.
2 rakes of Shan-e-Bhopal Express (Train No.12155/12156) have been upgraded at division level. Upgradation of 66 trains (140rakes) in divisions on lines of Shan-e-Bhopal Express shall be taken up from 2018-19 onwards.



Safety and Security of railway passengers and stations:

Safety and security in Railway coaches:

Proliferation of LHB type coaches, which have better safety features, as compared to the conventional ICF type coaches.
Improving fire retardancy in coaches by providing fire retardant furnishing materials in coaches.
Progressive fitment of Double Acting AC compartment doors in select existing AC coaches and in all new manufacture AC coaches to enable passengers to quickly evacuate from in the event of emergency.
Progressive fitment of Automatic plug type doors in select existing coaches to prevent accidental falling of passengers from running trains.
Progressive fitment of fire suppression and detection system in existing and all new manufacture Power Cars and Pantry Cars.
Provision of fire extinguishers in all AC coaches, Second class-cum-guard and luggage van and Pantry cars. Progressive fitment of fire extinguishers in balance existing non-AC coaches and all new manufacture non-AC coaches.
Closed-Circuit Television (CCTV) cameras in Mainline coaches/EMU/MEMU and Metro coaches are being provided in a phased manner to improve security of passengers.

Safety and security in Railway stations:

Provision of CCTV cameras has been made over 394 railway stations. Installation of CCTV cameras is also under progress over 983 stations with allocation of budget under Nirbhaya Fund.
Railway Protection Force* (*RPF) Security helpline 182, installed to assist Railway Passengers especially women in distress, is planned to be upgraded by making it automated. This _Information_ Technology (IT) enabled upgraded system shall make the distress response efficient by introducing features like automated phone call system, acknowledgement through SMS, computerized registration of complaint and further processing, voice recording, monitoring of call attending and optimum call capacity utilization.
Networking of Posts and Security Control Rooms of the RPF is under progress for faster dissemination of data/feedback/Complaints. Pilot project has successfully been completed over Western and Central Railways and Roll-out phase is under progress.
Other measures initiated to ensure security of passengers, in coordination with Government Railway Police (GRP), include escorting of 4,700 mail/express trains (2,500 by RPF and 2,200 by GRP), regular drives against antisocial elements under the provisions of the Railways Act, regular coordination meetings with State Police to ensure proper registration and investigation of crime by GRP, etc.



Catering facilities:
To improve the standard of food being provided to passengers, new Catering Policy has been issued on 27th February, 2017 wherein inter-alia Indian Railway Catering and Tourism Corporation Limited (IRCTC) has been mandated to carry out the unbundling by creating a distinction primarily between food preparation and food distribution. In order to upgrade quality of food preparation, IRCTC is to set up new kitchens and upgrade existing ones. Further steps being taken to ensure that good quality and hygienic food is served to the passengers inter-alia include:


Optional catering service has been introduced as a pilot project, on 32 Rajdhani/Shatabdi/Duronto trains under the management of IRCTC with effect from 01.08.2017 for an initial period of 180 days.
Introduction of station based E-Catering for widening the range of options available to passengers for ordering food of their choice.
Pilot for introduction of precooked food (‘ready to eat’ meals) in the range of options available to passengers.
Operation of centralized Catering Service Monitoring Cell (CSMC) (toll free number 1800-111-321) for prompt redressal of passenger grievances relating to the catering activities and real time assistance to travelling public.
Operation of all India Helpline (No.138) for rail-users to lodge complaints/suggestions regarding food and catering services
A Twitter handle @ IRCATERING has also been made operational to cater to the complaints/suggestions with regard to catering services.
This information was given by the Minister of State for Railways Shri RajenGohain in a written reply to a question in Rajya Sabha today

****

Ministry of Railways
02-February, 2018 19:16 IST
*Station Redevelopment Programme of Railways *

The Union Cabinet approved Railways’ proposal for redevelopment of ‘A-1’ and ‘A’ category stations (total about 400 stations) on ‘as is where is’ basis, by inviting open bids from interested parties with their designs and business ideas duly providing for amenities and other requirements of the Railways including permitting commercial development of real estate by Zonal Railways.

Accordingly, station redevelopment program by Zonal Railways was launched on 08.02.2017. Following 23 stations were taken up for bidding in first phase: -

*S. No.
Name of Station*

*State
S. No.*

*Name of station
State*

1
LokmanyaTilak (T)
Maharashtra

2
Pune
Maharashtra

3
Thane
Maharashtra

4
Mumbai Central
Maharashtra

5
Bandra Terminus
Maharashtra

6
Borivali
Maharashtra

7
Howrah
West Bengal

8
Visakhapatnam
Andhra Pradesh

9
Kanpur Central
Uttar Pradesh

10
Allahabad
Uttar Pradesh

11
Kamakhya
Assam

12
Udaipur City
Rajasthan

13
Faridabad
Haryana


14
Jammu Tawi
Jammu & Kashmir


15
Secunderabad
Andhra Pradesh


16
Vijayawada
Andhra Pradesh


17
Ranchi
Jharkhand


18
Chennai Central
Tamil Nadu

19
Kozhikode
Kerala

20
Yashwantpur
Karnataka

21
Bangalore Cantt
Karnataka

22
Indore
Madhya Pradesh


23
Bhopal
Madhya Pradesh




In the first phase of redevelopment for 23 stations, bids only for Jammu Tawi and Kozhikode Railway Stations have been received and are under evaluation. The other stations did not receive any bid.

A dedicated organization viz. Indian Railway Stations Development Corporation Ltd. (IRSDC) was set up in the year 2012 for the purpose of station redevelopment on Indian Railways. Six stations viz., AnandVihar, Bijwasan, Chandigarh, Habibganj (Bhopal), Shivaji Nagar (Pune) and Gandhinagar have been entrusted to Indian Railway Stations Development Corporation Ltd. (IRSDC) for redevelopment.

An MOU has been signed by Ministry of Railways with Ministry of Urban Development for integrated planning for station redevelopment projects in cities identified as SMART cities in association with Smart City authorities. Ten (10) stations i.e; Tirupati, Delhi Sarai Rohilla, Nellore, Madgaon, Lucknow, Gomtinagar, Kota, Thane New, Ernakulam Jn. and Puducherry have been taken up for redevelopment under this scheme, jointly by Rail Land Development Authority (RLDA) & National Building Construction Company (NBCC).

Rail Land Development Authority has been entrusted to redevelop Safdarjung Station in New Delhi along with IRCON.

This information was given by the Minister of State for Railways Shri RajenGohain in a written reply to a question in Rajya Sabha today

****

Ministry of Railways
02-February, 2018 19:14 IST 

*Measures for Safety In Railways *

Safety is accorded the highest priority by Indian Railways and all possible steps are undertaken on a continual basis to prevent accidents and to enhance safety. These include timely replacement of over-aged assets, adoption of suitable technologies for upgradation and maintenance of track, rolling stock, signalling and interlocking systems, safety drives, greater emphasis on training of officials and safety inspections at regular intervals to monitor and educate staff for observance of safe practices. Preventive and predictive maintenance of the Railway assets is undertaken to ensure safe train operation. Safety devices/systems being used to prevent accidents include Electronic Interlocking, track circuiting, provision of Block Proving Axle Counters, Colour Light LED Signals, Train Protection and Warning System, Vigilance Control Device, Fog Pass Device, usage of 52 kg/60 kg, 90 or higher UTS rails and Pre-stressed Concrete Sleepers, use of Ultrasonic Flaw Detection of rails and welds at predefined periodicity to detect internal flaws in rails/welds. Electronic monitoring of track geometry is carried out to detect defects and plan maintenance. Steel Channel Sleepers on girder bridges is being used while carrying out primary track renewals. Further, it has been decided to lay Thick webs switches, Weldable Cast Maganese Steel crossings on identified routes. Progressive use of Linke Hofmann Busch Coaches, use of Centre Buffer Couplers with Integral Coach Factory Coaches, etc. Railway tracks are replaced on age cum condition basis through track renewal works which is an ongoing process. Other measures include training of loco pilots and other safety category staff, improvement of their working conditions including proper rest and periodic medical examination etc. Besides, patrolling of tracks, footplate inspections and safety reviews at various levels, etc. are regularly conducted to continuously monitor and improve safety aspects of the Indian Railways. 

This information was given by the Minister of State for Railways Shri Rajen Gohain in a written reply to a question in Rajya Sabha today.



****

Ministry of Railways
02-February, 2018 19:13 IST
*Development/Upgradation of Railway Stations *

Development/upgradation of passenger amenities at stations in Indian Railways is undertaken under various schemes. At present, stations are undertaken for development under Adarsh Station Scheme and 1253 stations have been identified under this Scheme. Out of 1253 stations, 1046 railway stations have been developed so far and the remaining stations are planned to be developed by 2017-18. Upgradation of stations is a continuous and on-going process and works in this regard are undertaken depending upon need, volume of the passenger traffic and inter-se priority subject to availability of funds.

*State-wise number of stations identified to be developed under the scheme is as under:-*

State
No. of Stations identified

*Andhra Pradesh
44*

Madhya Pradesh
44

Assam
28

Maharashtra
110

Bihar
59

Nagaland
01

Chhattisgarh
17

Odisha
47

Delhi
04

Puducherry
02

Goa
02

Punjab
32

Gujarat
32

Rajasthan
40

Haryana
16

*Telangana
25*

Himachal Pradesh
02

Tamil Nadu
48

Jammu & Kashmir
05

Tripura
01

Jharkhand
30

Uttar Pradesh
152

Karnataka
44

Uttarakhand
08

Kerala
77

West Bengal
383



Works of development of Railway Stations are generally funded under Plan head – ‘Passenger Amenities’. This information was given by the Minister of State for Railways Shri RajenGohain in a written reply to a question in Rajya Sabha today

.****

Ministry of Railways02-February, 2018 19:12 IST
App based cabs at Railway Stations

App-Based Cabs have been given permission on railway stations in Delhi. The details are as follows:

Zonal Railway
Northern Railway(Delhi Division)

No of stations
5

No of locations
6


New Delhi
Ajmeri gate side
Paharganj side


Delhi
Ist Entry

AnandVihar
Main side

Delhi Sarai Rohilla
Main Side

Nizamuddin
Ist Entry

Tenure
3 years

Average earning per annum
₹ 14,20,76,250/-

Remarks
For three years (Approximate earning ₹ 42.00 cr)


APP- BASED CABS -ZONE WISE POSITION (31.01.2018)


ZONAL RAILWAYS
NO OF STNS/LOCATION
AVERAGE EARNING Per Annum.(in ₹ cr)
TENURE
REMARKS

Central Railway
5
00.90
3 years
2 Pune, 1 Nashik, 1 Solapur, 1 CST Mumbai

Eastern Railway
7
01.15
3 years
3 at Howrah, 1 Sealdah, 1 Kolkata Terminal, 1 Dumdum Jn, 1 Dumdum Cantt


East Central Railway
0
0
3 years
1 Rajinder Nagar, 1 Danapur, 1 Pataliputra –All under process


East Coast Railway
2
02.41
1 year
1 Vishakapatnam, 1 Bhubneshwar


Northern Railway
10
14.00
3 years
2 New Delhi , 1 Delhi, 1 AnandVihar, 1 Delhi Saria Rohilla, 1 Nizamuddin, 2 Lucknow,
1 Varanasi, 1 Ludhiana

North Central Railway
0
0
0
No locations


North Eastern Railway
0
0
0
7 under finalization. Tender opening on 15.02.2018 for Bareilly, Mathura, Gorakhpur, Badshahnagar, Manduadhi


Northeast Frontier Railway
0
0
0
No locations

North West Railway
6
00.30
3 months
2 Jaipur, 1 Ajmer, 1 Udaipur City, 1 Jodhpur,
1 Bikaner

Southern Railway
8
00.75
3 months
3 Coimbatore, 1 Salem, 1 Podanur,
1 Thiruchirappalli , 2 Mangalore, 5 more locations are being processed for long term tenders (Chennai, Erode, Ooty, Coonoor, Mettaupalayam)

South Central Railway
5
2.76
3 years
2 Secunderabad, 1 Hyderabad, 1 Kacheguda,
1 Guntur

South Eastern Railway
0
0
0
6 stations identified and tendering process initiated. Tata, Rourkela, Kharagpur, Shalimar, Santragachi, Ranchi

South East Central Railway
1
00.02
3 months
1 plus 3 stations identified and tendering process initiated


South West Railway
22
17.00
3 years
5 Bangalore, 4 Yeshvantpur, 
1 Krisnrajpuram, 2 Bangalore Cantt, 
1 Kenigiri, 1Banaswadi, 1 Yelayanka,
1 Malleswaram, 1 Baiyyaplnhalli,
2 Whitefield, 1 Hebbal


Western Railway
6
04.00
6 months
Mumbai Central, Bandra, Surat, Borivalli, Indore, Ahmedabad


West Central Railway
0
0
0
0


TOTAL
72
-
-
72 plus 24 locations under finalisation


Under the General conditions of contract, the licensee shall be responsible to comply with the law of the land relating to the contract. The pricing of rides depends on the current demand and supply. Every State has its own regulations for cab service providers. The integrated app of the Railway will provide App Based Cabs as well as ticketing from one singular app

This information was given by the Minister of State for Railways Shri RajenGohain in a written reply to a question in Rajya Sabha today

****

Ministry of Railways
02-February, 2018 19:08 IST
*Making Railways Disabled Friendly *

In order to provide better accessibility to Persons with Disabilities (Divyangjan), short term facilities as detailed below have been planned at all stations, beginning with ‘A-1’, ‘A’ and ‘B’ category stations:-

• Standard ramp for barrier free entry

• Earmarking at least two parking lots

• Non-slippery walk-way from parking lot to building

• Signages of appropriate visibility

• At least one toilet (on the ground floor)

• At least one drinking water tap suitable for use by Persons with Disabilities (Divyangjan)

• ‘May I help you’ Booth





In addition, long term facilities, as detailed below, have also been planned at ‘A-1’, ‘A’ and ‘B’ category stations:-

• Provision of facility for inter-platform transfer

• Engraving on edges of platform



In order to facilitate easy movement of elderly, sick and Persons with Disabilities (Divyangjan) and for smooth access to platforms at major railway stations, escalators have been planned at all ‘A-1’, ‘A’ & ‘C’ category stations with footfall of 25,000 and above and stations of tourist importance. These escalators shall be provided progressively at all such stations.

So far, 456 escalators at 170 stations and 298 lifts at 132 stations have been provided. Further, work is in progress for about 320 nos. of escalators at 129 stations and 338 nos. of lifts at 102 stations. Additionally 372 escalators have been sanctioned for Mumbai Sub-urban sections in current Financial Year (2017-18) on Out-of-Turn basis. In addition, proposal to install additional lifts and escalators on stations covering ‘A-1’, ‘A’ and important ‘C’ category stations are being planned.

*Availability of Wheelchairs on Platforms:*Instructions already exist for provision of Wheelchair at stations. This facility is provided, duly escorted by coolies (on payment) as per present practice. Zonal Railways have also been instructed to provide one wheelchair per platform and in case of island platforms one wheelchair per two platforms at all ‘A-1’ and ‘A’ category stations.

*Battery Operated Cars (BOCs):* Zonal Railways have been authorized to introduce Battery Operated Cars at major railway stations for Persons with Disabilities (Divyangjan), elderly and ailing passengers on ‘first come first served’ basis through sponsorship from individuals, NGOs, Trusts, Charitable institutions, Corporate and PSUs/Corporate Houses under their Corporate Social Responsibility free of charge to passenger or to the Railway. 110 Battery Operated Cars have already been provided at 63 major railway stations. Further, instructions have also been issued to Zonal Railways to invite Expression of Interest for providing the facility of Battery Operated Car service on payment basis initially at all ‘A-1’ category stations keeping in view the financial sustainability of the service. This facility can be availed by passengers on ‘first come first served’ basis; preference shall however be given to Senior Citizens, Persons with Disabilities (Divyangjan), pregnant women and medically sick passengers.

*Yatri Mitra Sewa:* ‘Yatri Mitra Sewa’ is being provided at major stations for enabling passengers to book wheelchair services cum Porter services etc. The responsibility of providing Yatri Mitra Sewa is entrusted to IRCTC who may provide this service ‘Free of cost’ through some NGOs, PSUs etc. under CSR or on payment basis. This service can be booked on IRCTC e-ticketing website and 139 (IVRS and SMS) or through a mobile.

Indian Railways have manufactured more than 3,700 SLRD/SRD coaches (SLRD-Second Class Cum Luggage Cum Guard Van & Disabled friendly compartment, SRD- Second Class Cum Guard Van & Disabled friendly compartment) which have a suitably designed compartment and toilet adapted to the needs of Persons with Disabilities (Divyangjan)/wheelchair borne passengers. In SLRD/SRD coaches, wider entrance door, wider berths, wider compartments, larger lavatory and lavatory doors etc. have been provided. Inside the toilets, additional grab rails on the side walls for support, wash basin and mirror at lower height have been provided. It is endeavored to have at least one such Integral Coach Factory (ICF) design coach in each Mail/Express train running with ICF coaches. Further, the fully air conditioned (WRRMDAC) Garib Rath trains have been provided with an Air conditioned Persons with Disabilities (Divyangjan) friendly compartment in the power cars. For assistance to visually impaired travelers, Integrated Braille signages, i.e. signages superimposed with Braille scripts, are being provided in the newly manufactured coaches. Further, retrofitment of the same in existing coaches has also been taken up in a phased manner.

The expenditure on development of Passenger Amenities works including those for Persons with Disabilities (Divyangjan) at Railway Stations is generally funded under Plan Head – ‘Passenger Amenities’.

This Press Release is based on the information given by the Minister of State for Railways Shri Rajen Gohain in a written reply to a question in Rajya Sabha today.

****

Ministry of Railways
02-February, 2018 19:07 IST
*Initiatives Taken By Railways *

Speeding up of trains is a constant endeavour and continuous process in Indian Railways (IR) and is dependent on constant optimization of the investments made by Railways in modernization of technology, high powered locos, modern coaches and better tracks. During the year 2017-18, 48 trains have been speeded up to the category of superfast trains with average speed of 55 kmph and above.

As on 01.04.2017, 25367 route kilometer of railway routes are commissioned on electric traction (electrified). Further, 1733 route kilometer have been commissioned on electric traction till December 2017 during the year 2017-18 against the target of 4000 route kilometer.

It has been planned to complete the work of fitment of Bio toilets in passenger coaches by the end of the year 2018-19.

Regarding improving the look and feel of coaches, it has been decided to progressively convert all conventional coaches to LHB coaches and the following steps are being taken:


Various premium services like Humsafar, Tejas, Antyodaya and coaches like DeenDayalu and Anubhuti, which have improved passenger amenities, have been introduced in service.
IR has launched Project Swarn with the objective of significantly improving the passenger experience. In total, 14 Rajdhani and 15 Shatabdi trains will be covered. The work is already underway at various divisions of IR.
Two rakes of Shan-e-Bhopal Express (Train No. 12155/12156) have been upgraded at division level. Upgradation of 66 trains (140 rakes) in divisions on lines of Shan-e-Bhopal Express shall be taken up from the year 2018-19 onwards.
IR has planned to improve the interior of the Integral Coach Factory (ICF) design coaches. New interiors with better facilities will be provided in the existing coaches byrefurbishing them during Mid Life Rehabilitation (MLR). Work in 700 such Model rake coaches is being progressively carried out, out of which more than 100 Model rake coaches have already been turned out.
 This Press Release is based on the information given by the Minister of State for Railways Shri RajenGohain in a written reply to a question in Rajya Sabha today.



****


----------



## Kapwercs

https://m.rediff.com/business/inter...to-set-up-their-own-railway-line/20180202.htm
Piyush Goyal: 'Private sector may be allowed to set up their own railway line'
February 02, 2018 09:53 IST








*'Our focus will be on introducing new technologies to improve passenger comfort.'*

*



*

As Indian Railways undergoes a major transformation, the Union Budget has unveiled its largest ever capital expenditure plan, with Rs 73,065 crore earmarked for 
Against this backdrop, Minister of Railways*Piyush Goyal, *_below_, spoke with the media about his privatisation plan, safety road map and innovation strategy. *Shine Jacob* reports:

T*his year the gross budgetary support to the Railways has been cut compared to last year -- from Rs 55,000 crore to Rs 53,000 crore. Do you think railway expenses could be met with that?*

Money is not a constraint for any of our projects, including safety works.

I want to ensure the safety of travellers.

I have been saying that we are changing the rules of the game.

For example, earlier we used to start work even when land was not in our hands.

Now, we are planning things like elevated tracks, for which land is not required. Similarly, we are revamping things like signalling, which are in our control.

Y*ou have set a revenue target of Rs 2 lakh crore. Is that realistic?*

Of course. We are looking at more effective utilisation of our time and tracks.

I have been meeting consultants in this regard to rewrite the existing time-table, which itself will unlock a lot of capacity.

Now, 12,000 passenger trains and 8,000 freight trains are all handled manually.

We will bring in more technology for effective usage of this capacity. We are going to lower tariff with improved efficiency.

A*re you worried about over-weightage of certain commodities like coal in your freight basket? What is the road map ahead?*

I am working on some new schemes in this regard.




For instance, the private sector might be allowed to set up their own line.

We need more private involvement in the sector.

Y*ou mentioned overhauling of signals. Please give us more details about the project.*

Once the system of trains talking to each other is in place, we will not require the traditional signalling model between tracks.

Every train will know where the next train is, which means that trains will run at a difference of six to seven minutes.

India is going to follow the signalling rules of the world.

The European Train Control System that we are going to introduce is available only on 60,000 km across the world.

At one go, we are going to invite tender for 60,000 km and that would be awarded to one party, so that our cost of implementation is less.

Y*ou mentioned introduction of new technologies. Can you elaborate?*

Our focus will be on introducing new technologies to improve passenger comfort.

We are planning to introduce closed-circuit television and wi-fi facility on every train and in every station.

We are going to make track checking more efficient with the use of spur cars.

For track inspection, we will introduce ultrasonic technologies.

Indian Railways today indicated that the Rs 17,000 crore-Bengaluru suburban railway project will be set up through a unique model through partnerships with the state, the private sector and through asset monetisation.

A new 160 km suburban network is planned in the city to help reduce congestion and reduce commuting time of passengers.

We will look for a change in the transit-oriented policy for this and make it a 50:50 joint venture with the state.

W*hat is your overall assessment of Budget 2018-19?*

I haven't seen any government with its term-end coming up unveiling such a fiscally prudent Budget.

In case of the Railways, out of the Rs 73,000 crore given for safety, track renewal target has been set at 4,300 km.

We want our organisation and stakeholders to be at comfort.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Railways
05-February, 2018 18:08 IST
*Shri A.K Prasad Assumes Charge as the New Financial Commissioner, Railway Board *

Shri A.K.Prasad has been appointed as new Financial Commissioner (Railways), Railway Board and ex-officio Secretary to Government of India vice Shri B.N.Mohapatra, who superannuated on 31st January, 2018. Shri A.K.Prasad has since assumed charge as the new Financial Commissioner (Railways), with effect from 1st February 2018. Shri Prasad is an officer of Indian Railway Accounts Service (IRAS) of 1981 batch. He has done his Masters in Economics from Delhi School of Economics in the year 1980.

Prior to this assignment, Shri Prasad was Additional Member/Finance in Railway Board. In his distinguished career, Shri Prasad has earlier headed the Finance and Accounts wing as Principal Finance Adviser in Northern Railway, North Western Railway, North Central Railway etc. He has also worked as Divisional Railway Manager, Solapur and on deputation as Financial Adviser NDMC and has wide experience of rail management and general administration. 

*****

Ministry of Railways
05-February, 2018 11:55 IST
*Indian Railways adopts General Conditions of Contract for Services” *

New system will ease registration process for bidders, promote competitiveness and help Railways to save more on cost : Piyush Goyal

In another first, Indian Railways have introduced new General Conditions or Contracts (GCC) for Services to define the terms & conditions for contractors engaged in service contracts for non-operational areas such as Housekeeping, Facilities Management, Consultancy etc., as distinct from Works. Under the leadership of Union Minister of Railways & Coal, Shri Piyush Goyal the Ministry of Railways is committed to bringing transparency & accountability in the system to make it more efficient and beneficial for the people.



The new policy of General Conditions of Contract for Services introduces for first time the concepts of Digital Labour Management System, stepped Performance Guarantee in place of Security Deposit, access to liquidity as a qualifying criteria and specific provisions violation of which will lead to disqualification of bidders. Pointing out the advantages of the new method, Shri Goyal said “the new contract system will ease the registration process for bidders, promote competitiveness and help Railways to save more on cost”.



Railways had recently issued Standard Bid Document (SBD) for Housekeeping. During the development of SBD, given the diverse nature of Works and Services, and the problems in managing service contracts using a GCC for Works, a need was felt to formulate a simplified, outcome focused GCC catering specifically to Services to improve contract management, delivery of services and to reduce government litigation.



The digital management labour system mandates contractor to maintain a data base of all workers including their attendance data and salary details. It also states that a contractor bidding for a service will be disqualified if penalty has been levied three times in last two years for violation of labour laws.



The concept of stepped performance guarantee, while reducing the financial burden on the contractor due to security deposit, puts a premium on service delivery by having a provision of confiscation of part performance guarantee in case of unsatisfactory delivery of outcome during the contract.



Service contracts are characterized by regular requirement of funds; therefore, access to liquidity has been included as a qualifying criterion.



Apart from labour laws, non-performance in previous contracts will also lead to bidders being disqualified in future. This is expected to put a premium on good performance.



A committee of Executive Directors of Railway Board was formed with a mandate for simplification and improvement of service contracts with a view to improve the quality of services and service contract management. The recommendation of the Committee after approval of concerned directorates and approval of Railway Board was adopted as “The general conditions of contract for services on 02.01.2018”. The new GCC is a result of wide ranging consultations, profound erudition and of immensely valuable contribution of various directorates of Railway Board. 



Railways are expecting a quantum improvement in outcomes of the Service contracts, particularly Housekeeping, once SBD and GCC get implemented along with enhanced empowering of the field organisation.


----------



## Hindustani78

The Minister of State for Communications (I/C) and Railways, Shri Manoj Sinha, the Minister of State for AYUSH (Independent Charge), Shri Shripad Yesso Naik and the Minister of State for Railways, Shri Rajen Gohain witnessing the signing ceremony of an MoU between Ministry of AYUSH and Ministry of Railways for comprehensive Introduction of Ayush System in 5 Hospitals of Ministry of Railways, in New Delhi on February 06, 2018. The Chairman, Railway Board, Shri Ashwani Lohani, the Secretary, Ministry of AYUSH, Shri Vaidya Rajesh Kotecha and other dignitaries are also seen.




The Minister of State for Communications (I/C) and Railways, Shri Manoj Sinha, the Minister of State for AYUSH (Independent Charge), Shri Shripad Yesso Naik and the Minister of State for Railways, Shri Rajen Gohain witnessing the signing ceremony of an MoU between Ministry of AYUSH and Ministry of Railways for comprehensive Introduction of Ayush System in 5 Hospitals of Ministry of Railways, in New Delhi on February 06, 2018. The Secretary, Ministry of AYUSH, Shri Vaidya Rajesh Kotecha is also seen.





The Minister of State for Communications (I/C) and Railways, Shri Manoj Sinha addressing at the signing ceremony of an MoU between Ministry of AYUSH and Ministry of Railways for comprehensive Introduction of Ayush System in 5 Hospitals of Ministry of Railways, in New Delhi on February 06, 2018. The Minister of State for AYUSH (Independent Charge), Shri Shripad Yesso Naik, the Minister of State for Railways, Shri Rajen Gohain, the Chairman, Railway Board, Shri Ashwani Lohani and the Secretary, Ministry of AYUSH, Shri Vaidya Rajesh Kotecha are also seen.






The Minister of State for AYUSH (Independent Charge), Shri Shripad Yesso Naik addressing at the signing ceremony of an MoU between Ministry of AYUSH and Ministry of Railways for comprehensive Introduction of Ayush System in 5 Hospitals of Ministry of Railways, in New Delhi on February 06, 2018. The Minister of State for Communications (I/C) and Railways, Shri Manoj Sinha, the Minister of State for Railways, Shri Rajen Gohain, the Chairman, Railway Board, Shri Ashwani Lohani are also seen.





The Minister of State for Railways, Shri Rajen Gohain addressing at the signing ceremony of an MoU between Ministry of AYUSH and Ministry of Railways for comprehensive Introduction of Ayush System in 5 Hospitals of Ministry of Railways, in New Delhi on February 06, 2018. The Minister of State for Communications (I/C) and Railways, Shri Manoj Sinha, the Minister of State for Railways, Shri Rajen Gohain, the Chairman, Railway Board, Shri Ashwani Lohani and the Secretary, Ministry of AYUSH, Shri Vaidya Rajesh Kotecha are also seen.


----------



## Hindustani78

The Sharavati river winding through the dense forests of the Western Ghats. 

http://www.thehindu.com/news/nation...idge-over-sharavati-river/article22662335.ece

* The bridge will offer easy access to the mainland for people of Karur and Barangi hoblis *
The foundation stone for the construction of the bridge to connect Kalasavalli and Ambaragodlu villages will be laid by Nitin Gadkari, Union Minister for Surface Transport, here on February 19.

The 2.16-km long bridge across the Sharavati backwaters will offer easy access to the mainland for people of Karur and Barangi hoblis, which have been reduced to islands after the reservoir was constructed for the Sharavati Hydro-Power Project.

BJP State president B.S. Yeddyurappa said in a statement that the Union government has sanctioned ₹600 crore for the construction of the bridge. Besides this, the Centre has provided ₹500 crore for widening of the road connecting NH 206 in Sagar city with Baindur-Ranibennur NH.

Ever since the commissioning of the Sharavati Hydro-Power Project, nearly 20,000 families in the hoblis have been relying on just three ferries provided by the Department of Port and Inland Water Transport to reach the mainland. Over the years, with the rise in popularity of Sigandur, the pilgrim centre in the Sharavati backwater region, the ferries are often overcrowded.

The government in 2008-09 had okayed construction of the bridge at a cost of ₹164.59 crore, and the *Karnataka *State Road Development Corporation was tasked with the work. It is said that, the project was put in the back-burner later as officials of the Department of Finance said it was economically not viable.

Santhosh, a farmer from Karur told _The Hindu _that many families in Karur and Barangi hoblis, who had ceded their land for the project, haven’t got proper rehabilitation.

With polls around the corner, the Congress has tried to woo the families by conferring ownership rights over the land where they were rehabilitated. The foundation stone laying ceremony for the bridge planned by the BJP is seen by some as a bid by the party to win over the voters in Sharavati river backwater region.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Railways
07-February, 2018 18:29 IST
*Revamping Ticketing System in Railways *

During recent years the following innovative measures have been taken with a view to facilitating passengers in getting tickets and also to boost up the earnings:-

(i) Introduction of Premium Tatkal Quota

(ii) Running of Special trains including Suvidha trains on higher fares.

(iii) Introduction of Flexi fare in Rajdhani, Shatabdi and Duronto trains.

(iv) Introduction of new trains like Gatimaan, Humsafar, Tejas, Antyodaya, Mahamana trains etc., with higher facilities and fares.

(v) Proliferation of e-ticketing system which now constitute around 65% of the total reserved tickets.

(vi) Provision of facility of booking reserved/ unreserved tickets through mobile phones.

(vii) Facility of issuing unreserved tickets through Automatic Ticket Vending Machines.

(viii) Engaging authorised agents like Yatri Ticket Suvidha Kendra Licensee (YTSKL), Jan Sadharan Ticket Booking Sewaks(JTBS), Station Ticket Booking Agents(STBA) & e-ticketing agents for issuing of reserved/unreserved tickets.

(ix) Rationalisation of computerised reservation system by providing facility of automatic preparation of first reservation charts at least four hours before scheduled departure of train and thereafter facility of booking available accommodation online as well as through computerised Passenger Reservation System(PRS) till preparation of second reservation charts.

(x) Revision of Refund Rules, granting of automatic refund on e-tickets in case of cancellation of trains, cancellation of counter tickets online through Indian Railway Catering & Tourism Corporation(IRCTC) as well as through No. 139.

(xi) Facility of booking confirmed accommodation to foreign tourists in Executive Class/1st AC/2nd AC Class in all trains including Shatabdi, Rajdhani, Duronto, Gatimaan etc. through internet upto 365 days in advance.

Further, rationalisation of fare structure as well improvement in ticketing system based on technological advancement is an ongoing and continuous process.

This information was given by the Minister of State for Railways Shri Rajen Gohain in a written reply to a question in Lok Sabha today.

****

Ministry of Railways
07-February, 2018 18:27 IST
Income From Freight in Railways 

The freight earnings of the Indian Railways for the last three years are as under:

*(₹ in crore)*

*Year
Freight Earnings *

*2014-15
105791.34 *

*2015-16
109207.65 *

*2016-17
104338.54 *

The freight earnings of Indian Railways during the current year upto December-2017 are ₹81427.77crore, which reflects an increase of ₹ 6232.61crore (8.29%), when compared to freight earnings of ₹75195.16 crore during corresponding period of the last year.

The details of commodities-wise loading of last three years are as under:-

*(in million tonne)

S.No
Freight Loading
Period

Commodity 

2014-15
2015-16
2016-17 

1
Coal
545.81
551.83
532.83 


2
Raw material for Steel Plants 
18.28
20.29
22.75 *

*3
Pig Iron and Finished Steel 
42.84
44.79
52.41 

4
Iron Ore
112.77
116.94
137.55 

5
Cement
109.80
105.35
103.29 

6
Foodgrains
55.47
45.73
44.86 


7
Fertilizers
47.41
52.23
48.34 

8
Mineral Oil (POL)
41.10
43.24
42.42 


9
Container Service
48.38
45.83
47.35 

10 
Balance other goods
73.40
75.28
74.35 

Total (A)
1095.26
1101.51
1106.15 


S.No
Parcel Loading
6.52
6.41
6.11 




This information was given by the Minister of State for Railways Shri Rajen Gohain in a written reply to a question in Lok Sabha today.

****
*

Ministry of Railways
07-February, 2018 18:27 IST
Committee to Review Flexi Fare Scheme 

An eight member Committee comprising General Manager/West Central Railway, Principal Financial Advisor/East Central Railway, Executive Director Passenger Marketing, Railway Board, Executive Director Traffic Commercial (Rates), Railway Board, Advisor (Transport)/Niti Aayog, Executive Director/Revenue Management & Marketing Automation/Air India, Director/Revenue/Le Meridian and Professor of Transport Economics/Walchand Hirachand was constituted to review the flexi fare scheme.

The terms of reference of the committee was to examine all options and recommend best option keeping in mind interest of passengers and Railways. The committee was mandated to examine the following issues:

Impact of implementation of flexi fare in its current form with respect to:

(i) Impact on Revenue generated for Railways.

(ii) Impact on Passenger in terms of their choice of railway as means of transport (with increased fare).

(iii) Competitiveness of flexi fare viz-a-viz other means of transport.

(iv) Amendment/modification if any in


Flexibility of rates in peak and lean season/week days and weekend/festival season.
‘Add on’ if any to be provided with flexi fare for better patronage of the scheme like loyalty points/deferred benefits etc.
Any other aspects deemed fit by the committee. 


(v) Fare of special trains like Humsafar etc. also to be reviewed.

(vi) Implementability of suggestions.

The Committee has submitted its report on 16.01.2018. Important recommendations are to rationalise the Flexi fare scheme based on the occupancy of the trains and also offer discounted fare in trains having low occupancy. The Report along with recommendations has been put up for consideration of the Board.

This information was given by the Minister of State for Railways Shri Rajen Gohain in a written reply to a question in Lok Sabha today.

****


Ministry of Railways
07-February, 2018 18:25 IST
*Internet Connectivity in Railways *

Wi-Fi facilities have been provided at a total of 374 Railway Stations in various States as per details given below:-

Government has proposed to provide internet facility in moving trains. Indian Railways is planning to build a high speed mobile Broadband Corridor along its track to provide internet facility to passengers.

Details of Stations (State-wise) where Wi-Fi Internet Facility has been provided:-

*S.No.
Name of State
Number of Stations Commissioned *

*1. *

*Andhra Pradesh *

*46 *

*2. *

*Assam *

*7 *

*3. *

*Bihar *

*17 *

*4. *

*Chhattisgarh *

*6 *

*5. *

*Delhi *

*8 *

*6. *

*Goa *

*0 *

*7. *

*Gujarat *

*23 *

*8. *

*Haryana *

*14 *

*9. *

*Himachal Pradesh *

*2 *

*10. *

*Jammu & Kashmir *

*1 *

*11. *

*Jharkhand *

*5 *

*12. *

*Karnataka *

*12 *

*13. *

*Kerala *

*5 *

*14. *

*Madhya Pradesh *

*27 *

*15. *

*Maharashtra *

*47 *

*16. *

*Nagaland *

*1 *

*17 *

*Odisha *

*21 *

*18. *

*Punjab *

*8 *

*19. *

*Rajasthan *

*17 *

*20. *

*TamilNadu *

*22 *

*21. *

*Telangana *

*7 *

*22. *

*Uttar Pradesh *

*49 *

*23. *

*Uttarakhand *

*3 *

*24. *

*West Bengal *

*20 *

*25. *

*Arunachal Pradesh *

*0 *

*26. *

*Tripura *

*5 *

*27. *

*Meghalaya *

*0 *

*28. *

*Mizoram *

*0 *

*29. *

*Sikkim *

*0 *

*30. *

*UT Chandigarh *

*1 *

*Total *

*374 *




This information was given by the Minister of State for Railways Shri Rajen Gohain in a written reply to a question in Lok Sabha today.

****

Ministry of Railways
07-February, 2018 18:25 IST
Rail Development Authority 

Government has approved formation of a Rail Development Authority (RDA) comprising Chairman and three Members. The objective underlying RDA is to get expert advice/make informed decision on:


Pricing of services commensurate with costs.
Suggest measures for enhancement of Non Fare Revenue.
Protection of consumer interests, by ensuring quality of service and cost optimization.
Promoting competition, efficiency and economy.
Encouraging market development and participation of stakeholders in the rail sector and for ensuring a fair deal to the stakeholders and customers.
Creating positive environment for investment.
Promoting efficient allocation of resources in the Sector.
Benchmarking of service standards against international norms and specify and enforce standards with respect to the quality, continuity and reliability of services provided by them.
Providing framework for non-discriminatory open access to the Dedicated Freight Corridor (DFC) infrastructure and others in future.
Suggesting measures to absorb new technologies for achieving desired efficiency and performance standards.
Suggesting measures for human resource development to achieve any of its stated objectives.
 This information was given by the Minister of State for Railways Shri Rajen Gohain in a written reply to a question in Lok Sabha today.

****

Ministry of Railways
07-February, 2018 18:22 IST
*Investment for Safety in Railways *

The details of the funds allocation/expenditure during last three years on safety related activities are given below:



*2014-15
(₹ in crore)
42304*

*2015-16
(₹ in crore)
45516*

*2016-17
(₹ in crore)
55918*

*2017-18
(₹ in crore)
68725*

*Increase over 2014-15
62.5%*





The details of staff strength and vacancy position of safety categories over all Zonal Railways are as under:

*As on*

*Sanctioned Strength
Vacancies
% of Vacancies*

*01.04.2014

727582
129152
17.75*

*01.04.2015*

*737273
124201
16.85*

*01.04.2016*

*746676
122763
16.44*

*01.04.2017*

*764882
128942
16.86*



This information was given by the Minister of State for Railways Shri Rajen Gohain in a written reply to a question in Lok Sabha today.



****


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Railways
08-February, 2018 10:27 IST
*Ministry of Railways to take Reformative measures to promote heritage preservation *

First of its kind Brainstorming interactive session held with domain experts

The Ministry of Railways have identified several reformative measures to promote heritage preservation. To give focused attention to preserve Indian Railways’ century old rich heritage, the Railway Board recently organized a day-long event of heritage officers of Zonal Railways and Production Units. Chairman, Railway Board Sh Ashwani Lohani presided over the meeting. Welcoming the participants, Secretary, Railway Board Sh Ranjanesh Sahai emphasized the need for heritage preservation in Indian Railways. Sh Sahai mentioned such a brainstorming meeting is a first of its kind happening in Ministry of Railways. 

On lines of reviving Fairy Queen Steam Locomotive and setting up of Rewari Steam Centre, the Board is now gearing up to launch a special drive to identify various heritage items/artefacts that are currently lying unnoticed at different locations. The Board plans to ensure proper preservation and display of such heritage items; open a logbook of all major events, both at Zonal Railways as well as at National Rail Museum to record the timelines of Railways history; The heritage preservation efforts would include facilitating revival of Steam Locomotives and run regular time-tabled trains on Steam Traction. Upkeep of Hill railways and bringing them to World Standard etc. will also be high on the agenda.

About 40 senior level officers from Zonal Railways and Production Units including several retired Board Members and rail enthusiasts attended the event. An open interactive session was conducted at National Rail Museum. The objective of the session was to create more awareness about the technology and preservation processes of different domains of Heritage of Indian Railways namely Museum Management, Conservation of Built Heritage of buildings, Stations, Bridges etc. including Meter Gauge/Narrow Gauge Sections, Preservation and Digitization of Railway Archives, Management of World Heritage Sites, Collection and preservation of artefacts like equipment, signaling/track items etc., Digital India-Digital Rail Campaign: Digitization and online dissemination of Railway heritage contents to the World etc. 

Experts from renowned agencies like INTACH, C-DAC (Ministry of IT), Google Art & Culture, UNESCO, Centre for Heritage Management/ Ahmedabad University etc. were present to explain various details of these areas. The sessions as Enabling Event for railway officers, who are mostly not formally trained in the domain of Heritage Preservation, were widely appreciated by the Railway officers.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Railways
09-February, 2018 16:03 IST
*Action Plan for Cleaner Bedding and Better Meals *

A policy of zero tolerance towards poor quality of food and bedding is being strictly enforced by Indian Railways. In current financial year, 12 catering contracts have been terminated for complaints or other contractual deficiencies. In case of unsatisfactory work or passenger complaint regarding bed roll, suitable penalty is imposed on the contractor as per contract conditions. Regular inspections are done at various levels to monitor the quality of bedding and catering services.

Some steps taken for providing cleaner bedding are as below :


Washing of bed linen (except blanket) is done after every single use. Blankets are cleaned at least once in two months.
To improve the quality of washing of bed linen, 58 mechanized laundries have been set up in the railways, covering nearly 65 % of linen washing requirement. Most of the remaining linen is also washed in outside mechanised laundries through contracts.
Nominated storage places with facilities like racks and compactors are provided for storage of linen.
Sample checking of washed linen is done before dispatch from laundry.



Regular inspections are carried out by officers and supervisors for compliance to the norms for washing of linen items.


The following steps have been taken for provision of better meals to passengers :


New Catering Policy has been issued in February, 2017, wherein inter-alia, Indian Railway Catering and Tourism Corporation Limited (IRCTC) has been mandated to create a distinction primarily between food preparation and food distribution.
IRCTC is to set up new kitchens and upgrade existing ones.
Optional Catering service has been introduced as a pilot project for 180 days from August, 2017 on 32 Rajdhani /Shatabdi/Duranto trains under the management of IRCTC.
Introduction of station based E-Catering for widening the options of food choice.
Pilot for introduction of pre-cooked food in the range of options available to passengers.
Operation of All India helpline No. 138 for lodging complaints / suggestions pertaining to food and catering services and Operation of Centralized Catering Service Monitoring Cell (CSMC) for prompt redressal of passenger grievances and real time assistance related to catering.
A Twitter handle @ IRCATERING has been made operational for complaints/suggestions pertaining to catering services.
 

This information was given by the Minister of State for Railways Shri Rajen Gohain in a written reply to a question in Rajya Sabha today.



****

Ministry of Railways
09-February, 2018 16:04 IST
*Time-Bound Implementation of Electrification Work of Railway Tracks *

Indian Railways have prepared an Action Plan to electrify (commission on electric traction) 38000 Route Kilometers in five years (2017-18 to 2021-22) for 100% electrification of its Broad Gauge (BG) rail routes, as given below:-



Year

Route Kilometer planned for commissioning on electric traction.

2017-18

4000

2018-19

6000

2019-20

7000

2020-21

10500

2021-22

10500

Total

38000



For expeditious execution of Railway Electrification projects, it is planned to adopt Engineering, Procurement & Construction (EPC) tendering system having structure of incentive and penalty.

It is expected to achieve recurring saving of ` 13510 crore per annum at current price after switch over of all trains from diesel traction to electric traction.

This information was given by the Minister of State for Railways Shri Rajen Gohain in a written reply to a question in Rajya Sabha today.



****

Ministry of Railways
09-February, 2018 16:03 IST
*Efficient Water Management Policy of Railways *

Indian Railways’ Water Policy has been formulated with the objective is to improve water use efficiency by effective demand and supply management, installing water efficient systems and setting up Water Recycling Plants on railway land.

The following steps have been envisaged in the Water Policy for efficient water management:


Upgrading water supply system.
Introduction of Automatic Valves.
Mandatory provision of Solar water heaters.
Rain Water Harvesting (RWH).
Reviving old water bodies on railway land.
Water Recycling Plants on BOOT basis.
Use of water efficient fittings.
Water Audit.
 This information was given by the Minister of State for Railways Shri Rajen Gohain in a written reply to a question in Lok Sabha today.



****

Ministry of Railways
09-February, 2018 16:02 IST
*Cleanliness and Maintenance of Passenger Rail Coaches *

Every endeavour is made to keep the coaches in properly maintained and clean condition. All efforts are made by the Railways to address the complaints.

Some of the major initiatives taken by Indian Railways towards improvement of cleanliness and maintenance of coaches are as follows :


Cleaning of coaches of trains at both ends including mechanized cleaning.
On Board Housekeeping Service (OBHS) has been provided in more than 970 pairs of trains including Rajdhani, Shatabdi and other important long distance Mail/Express trains for cleaning of coach toilets, doorways, aisles and passenger compartments during the run of the trains.
‘Clean My Coach’ service is provided on demand in nearly 950 pairs of important Superfast/Mail/Express long distance trains having On Board Housekeeping Service.
Clean Train Station (CTS) scheme has also been prescribed for limited mechanized cleaning attention to identified trains including cleaning of toilets during their scheduled stoppages enroute at nominated stations. 
Regular maintenance and upkeep of all passenger coaches is carried out during laid down maintenance schedules at the Coaching depots and workshops to ensure that they remain in good condition.
Some special measures like running of model rake trains (like Mahamana Express), upgradation of identified Rajdhani / Shatabdi trains to Swarn Standard, running of Humsafar, Tejas, Antyodaya trains etc. have also been taken to improve travelling experience. 

This information was given by the Minister of State for Railways Shri Rajen Gohain in a written reply to a question in Rajya Sabha today.



****

Ministry of Railways
09-February, 2018 16:00 IST
*Drive Against Entry of Unauthorized Persons in Reserved Coaches of Trains *

Drives against entry of unauthorised persons are conducted by Zonal Railways on regular basis on all the trains. During the financial year 2017-18(upto December 2017) 18.18 lakh checks were conducted by Zonal Railways in which approximately
183.36 lakh persons were detected travelling without ticket/ with improper ticket and approximately
` 867.36 crores were realized therefrom. 

Following steps are taken by the Railways to keep a check on the entry of unauthorized passengers in reserved coaches of trains:-


Train manning staff keeps the regular watch on the entry of unauthorized passengers in reserved coaches. Any unauthorized person found travelling in reserved coaches is penalized as per provisions of Railway Act.

Regular and surprise checks are conducted by Commercial & Security Departments of the Railway to keep a check on unauthorized entry in reserved coaches as well as to apprehend such passengers for taking further necessary action.

Regular announcements through public address system are made advising unauthorized passengers not to travel in reserved coaches of the trains otherwise they will be penalized and charged under section 155 of Railway Act,1989.



Regular advertisements are also published in leading newspapers for educating passengers not to enter into reserved coaches unauthorisedly. 
 This information was given by the Minister of State for Railways Shri Rajen Gohain in a written reply to a question in Rajya Sabha today.

****


Ministry of Railways
09-February, 2018 15:59 IST
*Identification of Railway Stations under Nirbhaya Fund *

List of Stations (State-wise) for the provision of Video Surveillance System under Nirbhaya Fund:-



S.No.

Name of State

Number of Stations



1.

Andhra Pradesh

59

2.

Assam

8

3.

Bihar

53

4.

Chhattisgarh

13

5.

Delhi

4

6.

Goa

1

7.

Gujarat

34

8.

Haryana

16

9.

Himachal Pradesh

1

10.

Jammu & Kashmir

1

11.

Jharkhand

14

12.

Karnataka

32

13.

Kerala

24

14.

Madhya Pradesh

41

15.

Maharashtra

128

16.

Odisha

19

17.

Punjab

10

18.

Puducherry

1

19.

Rajasthan

39

20.

Tamilnadu

111

21.

Telangana

19

22.

Uttar Pradesh

76

23.

Uttarakhand

9

24.

West Bengal

269

25.

Tripura

1

* Total*

*983*



The system is under implementation. All India Security Helpline 182 has been made functional through 70 Divisional Security Control Rooms (DSCR) of Railway Protection Force (RPF) of respective Zonal Railways. RPF personnel manning the Security Helpline attend calls and particulars obtained from the passenger are swiftly forwarded to concerned RPF /Government Railway Police (GRP) for rendering necessary security related assistance to passengers. Security helpline 182 is planned to be upgraded by making it automated.



Regarding medical facilities, first aid boxes containing essential drugs and dressing materials are provided with the gurads of all passenger carrying trains. In addition, augmented first aid boxes with wide range of medicines, disposable medical material, etc. have been provided with the Train Superintendents/ Guards of Rajdhani/ Shatabdi Express trains and some nominated trains. Front line staffs deployed on trains are also trained in rendering first aid. The Station Masters of all stations have details of doctors, clinics & hospitals, both Government and Private, in the vicinity of the station, so that their services could also be availed in emergencies. Ambulance services of both Railway hospitals and State Government are utilized as and when required.



Security has been identified as one of the priority areas by railways for strengthening and upgradation. 394 railway stations have so far been provided with close circuit television (CCTV) cameras for round the clock surveillance at these stations. All out efforts are being made in coordination with GRPs of respective States to strengthen security over Railways.

This information was given by the Minister of State for Railways Shri Rajen Gohain in a written reply to a question in Rajya Sabha today.



****

Ministry of Railways
09-February, 2018 15:59 IST
*Coach Mitra Facility in Railways *

‘Clean My Coach’ scheme, for any cleaning requirement in the coach, passenger can send a message through mobile (SMS) on a specified mobile number. Alternatively, passenger can also use an android app or webpage for logging the request. 

‘Clean My Coach’ service is now being upgraded to ‘Coach Mitra’ facility which is a single window interface to register coach related requirements of passengers such as cleaning, disinfection, linen, train lighting, air conditioning and watering of coaches. ‘Coach Mitra’ facility has been introduced in about 800 pairs of trains.

More than 71,000 service requests were received from April, 2017 to December, 2017. Nearly 90 % of those service requests were attended.

Posters / Stickers are displayed inside the coach near main gate / doorway to make the passengers aware about the facility.

This information was given by the Minister of State for Railways Shri Rajen Gohain in a written reply to a question in Rajya Sabha today.



****


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Railways
09-February, 2018 15:42 IST
*Highest Priority To Safety In Train Operations: Shri Piyush Goyal *

Modern technologies being adopted to lower reliance on human element & improve efficiency of the system No shortage of funds for safety related works: ?73065 cr allocated in BE 2018-19; Additional allocation of 6.3% made 2018-19 as compared to 2017-18 Rashtriya Rail Sanraksha Kosh (RRSK) created with a corpus of ?100000 cr 

The Union Minister for Railways and Coal Shri Piyush Goyal has reiterated that Railways accord highest priority to safety in train operations. Supportive data shows Consequential train accidents have declined from 195 in 2006-07 to 107 in 2015-16 and further to 104 in 2016-17. In the current financial year 2017-18 also, consequential train accidents decreased from 95 to 65 from 01/04/2017 to 31/01/2018 in comparison to corresponding period of the previous year.

A statement showing type-wise number of consequential train accidents during 2006-07 to 2016

17 and the current year 2017-18 is given below:-

*Type of Accident
Collision*

*2006-07*
8
*2007- 08*
8
*2008-09*
13
*2009-10*
9
*2010-11*
5
*2011-12*
9
*2012-13*
6
*2013-14*
4
*2014-15*
5
*2015-16*
3
*2016-17*
5
*2017-18 (01/04/17 to 31/01/18)*
3




*Type of Accident
Derailments*

*2006-07*
96
*2007- 08*
100
*2008-09*
85
*2009-10*
80
*2010-11*
80
*2011-12*
55
*2012-13*
49
*2013-14*
53
*2014-15*
63
*2015-16*
65
*2016-17*
78
*2017-18 (01/04/17 to 31/01/18)*
50




*Type of Accident
MLC Accidents*

*2006-07*
7
*2007- 08*
12
*2008-09*
7
*2009-10*
5
*2010-11*
5
*2011-12*
7
*2012-13*
5
*2013-14*
4
*2014-15*
6
*2015-16*
6
*2016-17*
0
*2017-18 (01/04/17 to 31/01/18)*
1



*Type of Accident
Fire in Train*
*2006-07*
4
*2007- 08*
5
*2008-09*
3
*2009-10*
2
*2010-11*
2
*2011-12*
4
*2012-13*
9
*2013-14*
7
*2014-15*
6
*2015-16*
0
*2016-17*
1
*2017-18 (01/04/17 to 31/01/18)*
0

*Type of Accident
Miscella--neous*
*2006-07*
8
*2007- 08*
4
*2008-09*
7
*2009-10*
4
*2010-11*
1
*2011-12*
2
*2012-13*
0
*2013-14*
3
*2014-15*
5
*2015-16*
4
*2016-17*
0
*2017-18 (01/04/17 to 31/01/18)*
0

*Type of Accident
UMLC accidents *
*2006-07*
72
*2007- 08*
65
*2008-09*
62
*2009-10*
65
*2010-11*
48
*2011-12*
54
*2012-13*
53
*2013-14*
47
*2014-15*
50
*2015-16*
29
*2016-17*
20
*2017-18 (01/04/17 to 31/01/18)*
11

*Type of Accident
Total*
*2006-07*
195
*2007- 08*
194
*2008-09*
177
*2009-10*
165
*2010-11*
141
*2011-12*
131
*2012-13*
122
*2013-14*
118
*2014-15*
135
*2015-16*
107
*2016-17*
104
*2017-18 (01/04/17 to 31/01/18)*
65




The above figures also include accidents at unmanned level crossings (UMLCs) caused mainly due to negligence of road vehicle users. 

Accidents Per Million Train Kilometers, an important index of safety, has come down from *0.23* in 2006-07 to *0.10* in 2015-16 and further to 0.09 in the year 2016-17 despite quantum increase in the volume of traffic carried by Indian Railways over the years. This figure is expected to come down in the current financial year 2017-18 also. 

A statement showing broad cause-wise beak-up of consequential train accidents including accidents at unmanned level crossings during 2006-07 to 2016-17 and the current financial year 2017-18 (from 01/04/2017 to 31/01/2018) is given below:


*Causes of Accident
Failure of Railway staff*
*2006-2007*
85
*2007-2008*
88
*2008-2009*
75
*2009-2010*
63
*2010-2011*
56
*2011 - 2012*
52
*2012-2013*
46
*2013-2014*
51
*2014-2015*
60
*2015-2016*
55
*2016-2017*
6
2017-18 (from 01/04/2017 to 31/01/2018)
-




*Causes of Accident
Failure of other than Railway staff*
*2006-2007*
84
*2007-2008*
81
*2008-2009*
76
*2009-2010*
75
*2010-2011*
57
*2011 - 2012*
63
*2012-2013*
59
*2013-2014*
57
*2014-2015*
58
*2015-2016*
38
*2016-2017*
2


*Causes of Accident
Failure of equipment *
*2006-2007*
9
*2007-2008*
9
*2008-2009*
0
*2009-2010*
6
*2010-2011*
5
*2011 - 2012*
5
*2012-2013*
6
*2013-2014*
3
*2014-2015*
4
*2015-2016*
2
*2016-2017*
2





*Causes of Accident
Sabotage*
*2006-2007*
8
*2007-2008*
7
*2008-2009*
13
*2009-2010*
14
*2010-2011*
16
*2011 - 2012*
6
*2012-2013*
3
*2013-2014*
3
*2014-2015*
3
*2015-2016*
1
*2016-2017
2




Causes of Accident
Combination of factors
2006-2007
1
2007-2008
0
2008-2009
4
2009-2010
1
2010-2011
3
2011 - 2012
1
2012-2013
0
2013-2014
0
2014-2015
0
2015-2016
1
2016-2017
3


Causes of Accident
Incidental*
*2006-2007*
7
*2007-2008*
8
*2008-2009*
5
*2009-2010*
4
*2010-2011*
4
*2011 - 2012*
3
*2012-2013*
7
*2013-2014*
4
*2014-2015*
8
*2015-2016*
9
*2016-2017*
7



*Causes of Accident
Could not be established/Non- Held *
*2006-2007*
1
*2007-2008*
1
*2008-2009*
4
*2009-2010*
2
*2010-2011*
0
*2011 - 2012*
1
*2012-2013*
1
*2013-2014*
0
*2014-2015*
2
*2015-2016*
1
*2016-2017
0

*

*Causes of Accident
Under Investigation*

*2006-2007*
0
*2007-2008*
0
*2008-2009*
0
*2009-2010*
0
*2010-2011*
0
*2011 - 2012*
0
*2012-2013*
0
*2013-2014*
0
*2014-2015*
0
*2015-2016*
0
*2016-2017

4

*

*Causes of Accident
Grand Total*
*2006-2007*
195
*2007-2008*
194
*2008-2009*
177
*2009-2010*
165
*2010-2011*
141
*2011 - 2012*
131
*2012-2013*
122
*2013-2014*
118
*2014-2015*
135
*2015-2016*
107
*2016-2017
10*

Modern technologies that lower reliance on human element and improve efficiency of the system are being adopted. Self Propelled Ultrasonic Rail Testing (SPURTZ Car) is under procurement, Trail of Ultrasonic Broken Rail Detection System is underway. TPWS (Train Protection and Warning System) and TCAS (Train Collision Avoidance System) as means of Automatic Train Protection to prevent accidents due to over speeding & passing signal at danger is being adopted. TPWS System is under implementation at 3330 RKMs section on Suburban/High-density Route. It is planned to install the same on Golden quadrilateral and diagonal route by 2023.

There is no shortage of fund for safety related works. Expenditure on safety 2014-15, ₹42304 cr, in 2015-16 ₹45516 cr, 2016-17 ₹55918 cr and RE of 2017-18 is ₹68725 cr and BE of 2018-19 is ₹73065 cr. An additional allocation of 6.3% has been made in the Budget of 2018-19 as compared to 2017-18.

Rashtriya Rail Sanraksha Kosh (RRSK) has been created with a corpus of ₹100000 cr for making additional funds available for safety related works.


Various essential items like FoBs, Platforms, pathway, track fittings, running rooms, escalators, etc. have been reclassified as safety works and have been made available for funding under RRSK.
(Unmanned Level Crossings) UMLCs on A, B & C routes have been decided to be closed by MARCH, 2018. Closure of the remaining UMLCs is top priority. In the Gate Mitras are being provided at vulnerable gates. As of November, 2017, all the 4236 numbers of UMLCs gate on Broad Gauge have been provided with Gate Mitra.
For the first time, a global tender for purchase of rails to alleviate shortage of rails for (Total Rail Replacement) TRR and new works is under process.
*******


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Railways
09-February, 2018 19:25 IST
*Crack Down On Long Term Absentee Employees in Indian Railways *

Exercise Aimed to Improve Performance of the Organisation & Boost the Morale of Sincere and Diligent Employees 

Under the directions of the Union Minister for Railways and Coal Shri PiyushGoyal, Ministry of Railways has launched the exercise to improve performance of the organisationand to boost the morale of sincere & diligent employees.

A massive drive to identify long term absentees in various establishments of Railways has been initiated. As a result of the said drive, Railways have detected more than 13 Thousand employees out of about 13 lakhs employees who are on unauthorised absence for a long time. The establishment has initiated disciplinary action under the rules to terminate services of such absentees.

Railways have instructed all the officers and supervisors to weed out these employees from the employees’ rolls after following due process.

*****


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Railways
13-February, 2018 17:28 IST
*Skill India Initiative by Ministry of Railways – Training of Apprentices *

Targets training of 30 thousand Apprentices in its 16 Zonal Units and 7 Production Units

As part of Skill India initiative, Ministry of Railways has been contributing in a big way to provide training to Apprentices in various disciplines training in categories like Fitter, Turner, Machinist, Welder, Painter, Carpenter, Electrician, Refrigerator and AC Mechanic, Mechanic (Motor Vehicle/Diesel) etc., since long. Ministry of Railways has kept a target of training of 30 thousand Apprentices in its 16 Zonal Units and 7 Production Units.

For the year 2017-18, about 26,000 training slots for Apprenticeship training have been notified. This is in addition to over 4000 persons already undergoing training in various establishments. An Employment Notification has been issued earlier in the week for recruitment of 62,907 staff in Level 1 pay scale and out of these, apprentices trained in Railway establishments will be given preference to the tune of over 12,000 vacancies which is in line with the recent amendments made in the Apprentices Act, 1961

With a large set up of Workshops and Production Units, Indian Railways has been in the forefront of implementation of the Apprentices Act, 1961. Railway Workshops have been imparting Apprentices. A large number of Apprentices were turned out from these Workshops and Production Units every year who were certified and granted the NCVT (National Council for Vocational Training) Certificate, making them employable for jobs in industry as well as for posts in Railways. In this way, the Indian Railways is contributing to Skill India.

Railway recognizes that skill development of the labour force is an important component of development of Human Resources. It is crucial for the industrial development of the country. Skill training imparted through formal institutions alone is not sufficient to make the labour force fully skilled. This needs to be supplemented by training in the actual work place.

Apprentices’ Training consists of Basic Training and On-the-Job Training/Practical Training at workplace. Basic training is an essential component of apprenticeship training for those who have not undergone any institutional training/skill before taking up on-the-job training/practical training. It counts for 20-30% of overall duration of Apprenticeship Training. The component of on-the-job training is performed and undertaken in the establishment itself.



****


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Railways
15-February, 2018 18:19 IST
*Ministry of Railways Announces one of the World’s Largest Recruitment Drive. *

Online Applications are invited around 90,000 posts in Group C Level I (Erstwhile Group D) like Track maintainer, Points man, Helper, Gateman, Porter and Group C Level II categories like Assistant Loco Pilots (ALP), Technicians (Fitter, Crane Driver, Blacksmith, Carpenter) through Railway Recruitment Boards websites.

Largest Computer based test in the World is scheduled tentatively in April – May 2018.

Educational Qualifications for various posts are class Xth passed & Industrial Training Institute certificate (ITI).

Selection procedure only includes Computer Based Test without Interviews.

Ministry of Railways has announced one of the world’s largest recruitment processes for 89409 posts in Group C Level I (Erstwhile Group D) & Level II Categories. Online applications have been invited for the Group C Level II posts like Assistant Loco Pilots, Technicians (Fitter, Crane Driver, Blacksmith, and Carpenter) and Group C Level I (Erstwhile Group D) posts like Track maintainer, Points man, Helper, Gateman, Porter. This recruitment drive is open for candidates who have passed Class Xth & ITI for Group C Level I posts & Class Xth & ITI or diploma in engineering or a graduation in engineering for Group C Level II posts like Assistant Loco Pilots, Technicians and aspire to join Indian Railways.



Ministry of Railways has published a notification no. CEN 01/2018 for Group C Level II Categories posts for the candidates in the age group of 18-28 years who have passed Class X and have an industrial training certificate (ITI) or diploma in engineering or a graduation in engineering.



The notification no. CEN 02/2018 about Group C Level I (Erstwhile Group D) posts for candidates in the age group of 18-31 years and who have passed Class X and have an industrial training certificate (ITI). The notifications have already been uploaded on RRB Websites. The link of the website is as follows:

http://www.indianrailways.gov.in/railwayboard/view_section.jsp?lang=0&id=0,4,1244



For Group C level II posts, the monthly salary along with allowances as per the Seventh Pay Commission (level 2) Scale (19,900-63,200) will be given to the selected candidates. For Group C Level I (Erstwhile Group D) posts, the monthly salary along with allowances as per the Seventh Pay Commission (level 1) Scale (18,000- 56,900) will be given to the selected candidates. Applications for Group C Level II posts will be accepted till 5th March 2018 & for Group C Level I (Erstwhile Group D) posts will be accepted till 12th March 2018.

Free Sleeper Class Railway Pass facility shall be available for SC/ST candidates for Computer Based Aptitude Tests, Physical Efficiency Tests, Document verification during the recruitment stages



*IMPORTANT DATES:*



Railway Recruitment Group C Level II Notification
February 3, 2018

Start of Railway Recruitment Group C Level II 2018 Online Application
February 3, 2018

Application Closes
March 5, 2018

Computer Based Aptitude Test (CBT) tentatively
April- May, 2018

Railway Recruitment Group C Level I 2018 Notification
February 10, 2018

Start of Railway Recruitment Group C Level I 2018 Online Application
February 10, 2018

Railway Recruitment Group C Level I 2018 Application Form Closes
March 12, 2018

Computer Based Aptitude Test (CBT) tentatively
During April and May, 2018



*VACANCY DETAILS FOR GROUP C Level II POSTS*










*VACANCY DETAILS FOR GROUP C Level I (Erstwhile Group D) POSTS*








****

*VP/MKV/ENS*


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Railways
16-February, 2018 16:46 IST
Ministry of Railways directs Zonal Railways to discontinue pasting reservation charts on train coaches for 6 months starting from 1st March, 2018. 


Ministry of Railways has directed Zonal Railways to discontinue pasting of reservation charts on the reserved coaches of all trains at all erstwhile A1, A & B category stations as a pilot project for 6 months starting from 1st March, 2018.

Physical/digital charts will continue to be displayed at the platform of the train. At those stations where electronic charts display plasma have been installed and the same are functioning properly, physical reservation charts at such platforms can be stopped.

Earlier, pasting of reservation charts on the reserved coaches of all trains was discontinued at New Delhi, Hazrat Nizamuddin, Mumbai Central, Chennai Central, Howrah and Sealdah Stations of Indian Railways on experimental basis for a period of 3 months. 

********


----------



## Hindustani78

Prime Minister's Office
19-February, 2018 16:02 IST
*PM launches railway projects in Mysuru; inaugurates development works at Shravanabelagola *

The Prime Minister, Shri Narendra Modi today dedicated to the nation, the electrification of railway line between Mysuru and KSR Bengaluru. At a function at Mysuru Railway Station, he also flagged off the Palace Queen Humsafar Express between Mysuru and Udaipur.

Earlier the Prime Minister visited Shravanabelagola for the Bahubali Mahamasthakabhisheka Mahotsava 2018. He inaugurated the new steps carved at Vindhyagiri Hill by ASI. He also inaugurated the Bahubali General Hospital.

Addressing the gathering at Shravanabelagola, the Prime Minister said saints and seers from our land have always served society and made a positive difference. The strength of our society is that we have always changed with the times and adapted well to new contexts, the Prime Minister said. It is our duty to provide good quality and affordable healthcare to the poor, he added. 

***

Ministry of Railways
19-February, 2018 18:10 IST
*Ministry of Railways extends the relaxation in Upper Age Limit for all categories. *

Online Applications are invited around 90,000 posts in Group C Level I (Erstwhile Group D) like Track maintainer, Points man, Helper, Gateman, Porter and Group C Level II categories like Assistant Loco Pilots (ALP), Technicians (Fitter, Crane Driver, Blacksmith, Carpenter) through Railway Recruitment Boards websites. Last date of submission of application would be extended suitably. Option to take exam in regional languages like Malayalam, Kannada, Telugu, Tamil, Odiya and others will be available to the candidates. 

For the ongoing recruitment of Group C Level I & II posts, Ministry of Railways have decided to extend the relaxation in upper age limit as under:



*CEN 01/2018 – Asst. Loco Pilot (ALP) & Technician*

*(age in years)*

*Community
Notified
Revised*

UR
28
30

OBC
31
33

SC
33
35

ST
33
35

*CEN 02/2018 – Level-1 (erstwhile Group D)*

*(Age in years)*

*Community
Notified
Revised*

UR
31
33

OBC
34
36

SC
36
38

ST
36
38


Formal corrigendum is being issued on official websites of RRBs shortly. Last date of submission of application would be extended suitably. It has also been decided that the questions in regional languages like Malayalam, Tamil, Kannada, Odiya, Telugu, Bangla and others will be available for candidates to take the exam.

Earlier, Ministry of Railways has announced one of the world’s largest recruitment processes for 89409 posts in Group C Level I (Erstwhile Group D) & Level II Categories. Online applications have been invited for the Group C Level II posts like Assistant Loco Pilots, Technicians (Fitter, Crane Driver, Blacksmith, and Carpenter) and Group C Level I (Erstwhile Group D) posts like Track maintainer, Points man, Helper, Gateman, Porter. This recruitment drive is open for candidates who have passed Class Xth & ITI for Group C Level I posts & Class Xth & ITI or diploma in engineering or a graduation in engineering for Group C Level II posts like Assistant Loco Pilots, Technicians and aspire to join Indian Railways.

Ministry of Railways has published a notification no. CEN 01/2018 for Group C Level II Categories posts for the candidates in the age group of 18-28 years who have passed Class X and have an industrial training certificate (ITI) or diploma in engineering or a graduation in engineering.

The notification no. CEN 02/2018 about Group C Level I (Erstwhile Group D) posts for candidates in the age group of 18-31 years and who have passed Class X and have an industrial training certificate (ITI). The notifications have already been uploaded on RRB Websites. The link of the website is as follows:

http://www.indianrailways.gov.in/railwayboard/view_section.jsp?lang=0&id=0,4,1244

***


----------



## Hindustani78

The Prime Minister, Shri Narendra Modi dedicating an electrified railway line between Mysuru and Bengaluru to the Nation, at Mysuru Railway Station, in Karnataka on February 19, 2018.





The Prime Minister, Shri Narendra Modi flagging off the Palace Queen Humsafar Express between Mysuru and Udaipur, at Mysuru Railway Station, in Karnataka on February 19, 2018.






The Prime Minister, Shri Narendra Modi flagging off the Palace Queen Humsafar Express between Mysuru and Udaipur, at Mysuru Railway Station, in Karnataka on February 19, 2018.







The Prime Minister, Shri Narendra Modi flagged off the Palace Queen Humsafar Express between Mysuru and Udaipur, at Mysuru Railway Station, in Karnataka on February 19, 2018.






The Prime Minister, Shri Narendra Modi being seen off by the Governor of Karnataka, Shri Vajubhai Vala, on his departure from Mysuru, in Karnataka on February 19, 2018.


----------



## Shiroyama

Need Bangalore to Mumbai bullet train


----------



## Hindustani78

Cabinet Committee on Economic Affairs (CCEA)
20-February, 2018 13:11 IST
*Bhatni-Aurnihar Line Doubling with Electrification *

CCEA approves 116.95 Km long Bhatni-Aurnihar line doubling with electrification at a completion cost of Rs. 1300.9 crore Likely to be completed by 2021-22 Doubling project will ensure higher speed, reduce train delays, enhance safety by allowing more time for track/block maintenance, and provide additional capacity for future increase in traffic Decongestion of Mughalsarai-Allahabad route thereby benefiting passengers traveling to Eastern India especially Bihar, West Bengal and North East 

*By easing the connectivity in Varanasi district, often referred to as the Spiritual Capital of India it will give a boost to pilgrimage, tourism and the local economy*



*Electrification will lead to faster trains, reduce carbon emissions and promote sustainable environment. Further, it will reduce fuel import dependence, and result in energy costs savings for Railways and forex savings for the country.*



*Generate direct employment during construction of about 28.07 lakh mandays*



The Cabinet Committee on Economic Affairs, chaired by Prime Minister Shri Narendra Modi has approved 116.95 Km long Bhatni-Aurnihar line doubling with electrification at a completion cost of Rs. 1300.9 crore and is likely to be completed by 2021-22. The project will cover the districts of Deoria, Ballia, Mau and Ghazipur in Uttar Pradesh.



Aurnihar is junction station of Varanasi division having connectivity towards four sides namely Aurnihar-Chhapra, Aurnihar-Bhatni, Aurnihar-Jaunpur and Aurnihar-Varanasi. Present line capacity utilization of the section is 118% leading to congestion and slower train movement. The doubling project will ensure higher speed, reduce train delays, enhance safety by allowing more time for track/block maintenance, and provide additional capacity for future increase in traffic.



Allahabad-Mughalsarai route of North Central Railway is over saturated and there is heavy congestion at Mughalsarai. Doubling of this route will allow shifting of traffic from Mughalsarai-Allahabad route to this route thereby decongesting it. This will benefit passengers traveling to Eastern India especially Bihar, West Bengal and North East.



Further, by easing the connectivity in Varanasi district, often referred to as the Spiritual Capital of India it will give a boost to pilgrimage, tourism and the local economy



Electrification will lead to faster trains, reduce carbon emissions and promote sustainable environment. Further, It will reduce fuel import dependence, and result in energy costs savings for Railways and forex savings for the country.



In addition, the project will generate direct employment during construction of about 28.07 lakh mandays.

*****

Cabinet Committee on Economic Affairs (CCEA)
20-February, 2018 13:10 IST
*Jhansi-Manikpur and Bhimsen-Khairar lines Doubling with Electrification *

CCEA approves 425 Km long Jhansi-Manikpur and Bhimsen-Khairar lines doubling and electrification projects at a completion cost of Rs. 4955.72 crore Likely to be completed by 2022-23 Improve punctuality, and better safety through improved availability for maintenance blocks Will be important feeder route for Dedicated Freight Corridor Improve connectivity to Khajuraho which is an international tourist destination Generate direct employment during construction of about 102 lakh mandays 

The Cabinet Committee on Economic Affairs, chaired by Prime Minister Shri Narendra Modi, has approved 425 Km long Jhansi-Manikpur and Bhimsen-Khairar lines doubling and electrification projects at a completion cost of Rs. 4955.72 crore. These are likely to be completed by 2022-23. The projects will cover the districts of Jhansi, Mahoba, Banda, Chitrakut Dham in Uttar Pradesh and Chhatarpur in Madhya Pradesh.



The present line capacity utilization of Jhansi-Khairar, Khairar-Manikpur and Khairar-Bhimsen is 126%, 160% and 107% respectively, which leads to congestion and slow movement of trains.



The doubling will provide for easy movement of trains going/coming from Jhansi/Kanpur and coming/going to Allahabad without any stoppage for crossing of trains of opposite direction. It will improve punctuality of passenger trains and smooth running on the routes of Jhansi-Satna and Kanpur-Satna. It will also help in better safety through improved availability for maintenance blocks. It will also result in overall development of Bundelkhand region.



It may be noted that DFC (Dedicated Freight Corridor) connectivity will be near Bhimsen. Thus, this route will also act as a feeder route of DFC and help in economic and industrial development through swift movement of goods especially agricultural produce to consumer areas, and to ports for export. The cement cluster in Satna and infrastructure sector will be another major beneficiary from this development through smoother movement of cement.



It will also improve connectivity to Khajuraho which is an international tourist destination. This will also lead to economic prosperity and employment opportunities through tourism in the region.



Electrification will lead to faster trains, reduce carbon emissions and promote sustainable environment. Further, It will reduce fuel import dependence, and result in energy costs savings for Railways and forex savings for the country.



In addition, these projects will generate direct employment during construction of about 102 lakh mandays.



*****

Cabinet Committee on Economic Affairs (CCEA)
20-February, 2018 13:09 IST
Jeypore-Malkangiri New Line Project 

CCEA approves 130 Km long Jeypore-Malkangiri New Line project at a completion cost of Rs. 2676.11 crore Likely to be completed by 2021-22 Malkangiri and Koraput districts are among the identified left wing extremism (LWE) affected districts in the country Will result in short lead to many other places of Odisha, Chhattisgarh and Andhra Pradesh Provide basic infrastructure support for overall development including industrial development of the area having large socio economic ramifications Will also help in combating left wing extremism through development Generate direct employment during construction of about 31.2 lakh mandays 

The Cabinet Committee on Economic Affairs, chaired by Prime Minister Shri Narendra Modi has approved 130 Km long Jeypore-Malkangiri New Line project at a completion cost of Rs. 2676.11 crore and is likely to be completed by 2021-22. The project will cover the districts of Koraput and Malkangiri of Odisha State.



Malkangiri and Koraput districts are among the identified left wing extremism (LWE) affected districts in the country. These areas are also amongst the 115 aspirational districts. Prime Minister Shri Narendra Modi has given a clarion call to develop these districts to help achieve the vision of New India by 2022.



The proposed new line will connect Malkangiri, Boipariguda, Tanginiguda, Mathili, Pondripani Road and other major towns to Jeypore station on the existing Kottavalasa-Kirandul line. Further, connectivity to important towns viz. Koraput, Jeypore, Jagdalpur, Dantewara will improve. It will also result in short lead to many other places of Odisha, Chhattisgarh and Andhra Pradesh.



At present Malkangiri has no connectivity with Railways. The new line will provide basic infrastructure support for overall development including industrial development of the area having large socio economic ramifications. This project will provide connectivity to this region, and will help provide economic opportunities to the people of these regions. This will also help in combating left wing extremism through development.



In addition, this project will generate direct employment during construction of about 31.2 lakh mandays.

*****

Cabinet Committee on Economic Affairs (CCEA)
20-February, 2018 13:08 IST
*Muzaffarpur-Sagauli & Sagauli-Valmiki Nagar lines Doubling with Electrification *

CCEA approves 100.6 Km long Muzaffarpur-Sagauli & 109.7 Km Sagauli-Valmiki Nagar lines Doubling projects with electrification at completion costs of Rs. 1347.61 crore, Rs. 1381.49 crore respectively These projects will cover the districts of Muzaffarpur, East Champaran (Motihari) and West Champaran (Bettiah) in Bihar At present passenger trains suffer congestion and stoppages on Muzaffarpur to Valmiki Nagar route as the line capacity utilization is upto 213%. Additional capacity will ease congestion and allow faster and reliable movement with minimum delays Muzaffarpur-Sagauli & Sagauli-Valmiki Nagar projects will generate direct employment during construction for 24.14 lakh mandays and 26.33 lakh mandays respectively 

The Cabinet Committee on Economic Affairs, chaired by Prime Minister Shri Narendra Modi has approved the 100.6 Km long Muzaffarpur-Sagauli & 109.7 Km Sagauli-Valmiki Nagar lines Doubling projects with electrification at completion costs of Rs. 1347.61 crore, Rs. 1381.49 crore respectively. These projects will cover the districts of Muzaffarpur, East Champaran (Motihari) and West Champaran (Bettiah) in Bihar.



Areas served by this route are densely population regions of north Bihar. At present passenger trains suffer congestion and stoppages on Muzaffarpur to Valmiki Nagar route as the line capacity utilization is upto 213%. 38 mail/express trains are running in this section with thousands of passengers travelling daily. Additional capacity will ease congestion and allow faster and reliable movement with minimum delays. In addition, it will enhance safety through more availability of maintenance blocks.



In addition to decongesting the entire route from Muzaffarpur to Valmiki Nagar, doubling will improve capacity and connectivity, thus paving way for economic prosperity and overall development of the region. Development of eastern regions of the country is important for achieving the ‘New India’ vision of Hon’ble Prime Minister by 2022.Champaran is on the border with Nepal, thus doubling of this line will lead to better connectivity with neighbouring countries as well.



Electrification will lead to faster trains, reduce carbon emissions and promote sustainable environment. Further, It will reduce fuel import dependence, and result in energy costs savings for Railways and forex savings for the country.



In addition, Muzaffarpur-Sagauli & Sagauli-Valmiki Nagar projects will generate direct employment during construction for 24.14 lakh mandays and 26.33 lakh mandays respectively.

*****


----------



## Hindustani78

The Union Minister for Railways and Coal, Shri Piyush Goyal launching the two books of Dr. Bibek Debroy namely “Bharat Vapas Patari Par” and “Bharatiya Rail Desh Ki Jeevan- Rekha”, at a function, in New Delhi on February 21, 2018.





The Union Minister for Railways and Coal, Shri Piyush Goyal addressing at the launch of the two books of Dr. Bibek Debroy namely “Bharat Vapas Patari Par” and “Bharatiya Rail Desh Ki Jeevan - Rekha”, at a function, in New Delhi on February 21, 2018.






The Union Minister for Railways and Coal, Shri Piyush Goyal addressing at the launch of the two books of Dr. Bibek Debroy namely “Bharat Vapas Patari Par” and “Bharatiya Rail Desh Ki Jeevan - Rekha”, at a function, in New Delhi on February 21, 2018.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Railways
22-February, 2018 19:41 IST
*Shri Piyush Goyal Launches Digital Receipt Note, Receipted Challan & Digital Bill Submission to Improve Transparency. *

Digitization of Suppliers’ bills will be a great step forward towards improving transparency & this will align Industry with “Digital India” initiative. Shri Manoj Sinha Inaugurates Suppliers’ Samvad in New Delhi Today. 

Indian Railways has been implementing various initiatives to improve its efficiency and promote Ease of Doing Business. In order to disseminate the information on such initiatives and to have open house discussion with its vendors, covering above areas and formulate plan and strategy to meet future challenges, Ministry of Railways organized “Suppliers’ Samvad – Journey towards Digitisation, Transparency & Ease of Doing Business” in association with RITES Ltd. and The Associated Chambers of Commerce of India (ASSOCHAM) here today. 

To mark the occasion Union Minister of Railways & Coal Shri Piyush Goyal also launched Digital Receipt Note, Receipted Challan & Digital Bill Submission to improve transparency & Ease of Doing Business.

Minister of State of Railways & Minister of State of Communications (I/C) inaugurated the Suppliers’ Samvad organized by Ministry of Railways. Chairman, Railway Board, Shri Ashwani Lohani, other Railway Board Members, senior officials of Railway Board and representatives from ASSOCHAM were also present on the occasion.

This Samvad allowed Stakeholders to discuss new ideas, issues, challenges, opportunities and concerns with an open mind. Sharing of different perspectives, experiences and knowledge will lead to better understanding of issues involved to efficiently utilize the opportunities and effectively respond to the challenges for creating a win-win solution.

This Samvad also helped in realizing Prime Minister’s dream of “Digital India Where Access To Information Knows No Barrier”.

Supply Chain of Indian Railways is regulated through a Single online web based platform which handles :



More than ₹ 50,000 Crores procurement through 100% E-Tenders annually
More than ₹ 3,000 Crores Auction Sale through100% E-Auctions annually
More than 3.5 lakh e-tenders annually.
More than 76,000 Registered Vendors.
More than 3,000 Registered Bidders for sale of scrap materials.

Indian Railways is planning transformational changes and has geared up to access, understand and overcome any challenges in the journey with equal participation from the Industry. During Suppliers’ Samvad, Railways launched Digitisation of Suppliers’ bills which will be a great step forward towards improving transparency & Ease of Doing Business. It will enhance trust in the Railway-Vendor relationship which shall be a big step in the direction of Indian Railways’ journey towards “Digitisation”, “Transparency” & “Ease of Doing Business”. Digitisation of Suppliers’ bills will provide end-to-end digital and paperless contracting, it is convenient to both Railways and vendors, and will result in faster transactions.

Indian Railways’ efforts are not limited to just digitizing its Supply Chain, but has taken various initiatives for development of indigenous vendors and the MSME sector. It will keep focusing towards increasing participation of indigenous suppliers especially MSMEs. It is very prompt in implementing any policy that envisions benefits to vendors. Few such policies are ‘Make in India’ and preference to domestically manufactured electronic, Iron and Steel products.

******

Ministry of Railways
22-February, 2018 19:29 IST
*Indian Railways Eases Application for Mega-recruitment Plan *

Railways has made changes with respect to certain criteria so that more aspiring candidates from all sections of society get opportunity to serve the nation by working for Indian Railways. Age relaxation restored for various categories of candidates by further extending relaxation by 2 more years. For non-exempt candidates who have to pay Rs. 500/- as examination fees, Rs. 400/- will be refunded if they appear for the exam. Educational Qualifications criteria for Level I will be class 10th or ITI or equivalent, again for this exam. Question papers to candidates will be provided in 15 languages. Candidates can now make signature in any language instead of only in Hindi or English. 

Ministry of Railways has announced one of the world’s largest recruitment processes for 89,409 posts in Group C and Level I (Erstwhile Group D) and Level II Categories. Since this recruitment process is taking place after a gap of 4 years, many changes proposed in the intervening years had been included this time. However, some of these changes had restricted many candidates from applying this year without any adequate information in advance. Railways is also the lifeline of travel in India, and to provide the best service, its own staff should reflect the diversity and inclusiveness of the country.

Accordingly, Ministry of Railways has made changes with respect to certain criteria so that more aspiring candidates from all sections of society get opportunity to serve the nation by working for Indian Railways.

These changes include -


*Age relaxation restored:* Age restriction made many candidates who would normally have expected to be eligible to apply, ineligible. Therefore, age relaxation to various categories has been further extended by 2 years. Thus, revised age limit for applicants are as under:-


*CEN 01/2018 – Asst. Loco Pilot (ALP) & Technician*

*(age in years)*

*Community*

*Notified*

*Revised*

UR

28

30

OBC

31

33

SC

33

35

ST

33

35

*CEN 02/2018 – Level-1 (erstwhile Group D)*

*(Age in years)*

*Community*

*Notified*

*Revised*

UR

31

33

OBC

34

36

SC

36

38

ST

36

38







*Examination fees* were levied to discourage non-serious candidates who applying and do not appear for the exam. This would save the Railways substantial amount of resources spent on setting up infrastructure to enable candidates to appear for exams. Examination fees for recruitment were fixed at Rs. 500/- for non-exempted candidates. It is now decided that Rs. 400/- will be refunded to those candidates who appear for the exam. To enable refund of this amount, candidates will be required to submit details of their bank accounts online. This facility will be executed shortly. Exempted categories like SC / ST / Divyang / Ex-servicemen / Women / Minorities / Economically Backward Classes will be charged Rs. 250/-. The whole of this amount will be refunded to those candidates from these categories who appear for the exam. These fees will ensure only serious candidates appear.
*Educational Qualifications: *Minimum educational qualifications for all Level I posts were class 10th or ITI or equivalent till July, 2017. In July, 2017 for many of these Level I posts, criteria was changed to class 10th and ITI or equivalent. This was not known the people in advance and was unfair to candidates who had been preparing over the past years for this recruitment. Candidates would have got a chance to acquire the required certifications and qualifications had they been given adequate advance notice. *Therefore, it has now been decided that for this exam, criteria will be class 10th or ITI or equivalent, again.* This will enable more candidates to apply for the posts and ensure wider participation. In addition, Railways has planned further training programmes to ensure better skills for staff.
*Language: *Question papers to candidates will be provided in 15 languages – Hindi, English, Urdu, Assamese, Bengali, Gujarati, Kannada, Konkani, Malayalam, Manipuri, Marathi, Odia, Punjabi, Tamil and Telugu. This will ensure opportunities for candidates across India.
*Signature:* Candidates can now make signature in any language instead of only in Hindi or English. This will adequately reflect the diversity and plurality of India.


******


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Railways
23-February, 2018 14:12 IST
*Indian Railways inducts two State-of-the-Art High Horse Power Locomotives. *

These High Horse Power Locomotives are designed & developed under the Make in India Program under PPP Agreement with M/s General Electric 

First Fully Digitally Enabled Locomotive with greater Reliability, Maintainability and Availability.

Indian Railways in collaboration with M/S General Electric (GE) under the Public Private Partnership initiative has inducted two Digitally Enabled Locomotives based on the state of the art insulated-gate bipolar transistor (IGBT) technology which enables the combined advantages of high efficiency and fast switching. As a gesture of inducting the two HHP locomotives on the Indian Railway system, GE handed over the symbolic reverser keys to Chairman, Railway Board, Shri Ashwani Lohani at a ceremony held at Northern Railway’s Diesel Loco Shed, Alambagh, Lucknow.



The two HHP prototypes locomotives were wholly designed in India under the Make in India program and manufactured under the Public Private partnership through a MOU with GE. The total investment amount is Rs.13000 crore and under the agreement Indian Railways has a 26% stake. The first GE manufactured Diesel locomotive No 49001 for Indian Railways, shipped from USA, landed in the country on 11th October 2017 and was put to extensive trials. The Salient features of the GE Locomotive are four stroke engine, 12 cylinders, 06 traction motors, AC Dual Cab locomotive; Safety features for self load, toilet facility, Upgraded Computer Controlled Braking (CCB system), Electronic Fuel Injection system, Fuel Efficient locomotive, IGBT based traction technology, Compliant with India’s UIC emission norm. The locomotive is also the first fully digitally enabled locomotive with greater reliability and availability and is also provided with a device to manage disasters. In a bid to setting higher benchmarks in maintenance of its assets for better reliability and safety, the Indian Railways had set up maintenance sheds at Roza, UP and Gandhidham, Gujarat.





GE is providing locomotive technology to Indian Railway and by 2025, through a joint venture company it will manufacture 1000 fuel-efficient locomotives (100 per year) that will be used for freight traffic hauling. Amongst these 700 locomotives will be 4500HP WDG4G and rest 300 locomotives will be of 6000HP. Initially 40 fuel efficient diesel locomotives will be manufactured in GE facility at Erie, Pennsylvania, USA and the rest 960 diesel locomotives will be manufactured in Marhoura, Saran District, Bihar. This production unit spread over 9.15 hectares, with township facility with a total area of 200 acres. This factory will start loco manufacturing from October 2018. Locos will be maintained in Roza, UP and Gandhidham, Gujarat.



IGBT Technology has a three-terminal power semiconductor device primarily used as an electronic switch which and was later developed to give the combined advantages of high efficiency and fast switching. It offers greater power gain than the standard bipolar type transistor combined with the higher voltage operation and lower input losses.





***


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Railways
23-February, 2018 14:12 IST
*Indian Railways inducts two State-of-the-Art High Horse Power Locomotives. *

These High Horse Power Locomotives are designed & developed under the Make in India Program under PPP Agreement with M/s General Electric 

First Fully Digitally Enabled Locomotive with greater Reliability, Maintainability and Availability.

Indian Railways in collaboration with M/S General Electric (GE) under the Public Private Partnership initiative has inducted two Digitally Enabled Locomotives based on the state of the art insulated-gate bipolar transistor (IGBT) technology which enables the combined advantages of high efficiency and fast switching. As a gesture of inducting the two HHP locomotives on the Indian Railway system, GE handed over the symbolic reverser keys to Chairman, Railway Board, Shri Ashwani Lohani at a ceremony held at Northern Railway’s Diesel Loco Shed, Alambagh, Lucknow.

The two HHP prototypes locomotives were wholly designed in India under the Make in India program and manufactured under the Public Private partnership through a MOU with GE. The total investment amount is Rs.13000 crore and under the agreement Indian Railways has a 26% stake. The first GE manufactured Diesel locomotive No 49001 for Indian Railways, shipped from USA, landed in the country on 11th October 2017 and was put to extensive trials. The Salient features of the GE Locomotive are four stroke engine, 12 cylinders, 06 traction motors, AC Dual Cab locomotive; Safety features for self load, toilet facility, Upgraded Computer Controlled Braking (CCB system), Electronic Fuel Injection system, Fuel Efficient locomotive, IGBT based traction technology, Compliant with India’s UIC emission norm. The locomotive is also the first fully digitally enabled locomotive with greater reliability and availability and is also provided with a device to manage disasters. In a bid to setting higher benchmarks in maintenance of its assets for better reliability and safety, the Indian Railways had set up maintenance sheds at Roza, UP and Gandhidham, Gujarat.

GE is providing locomotive technology to Indian Railway and by 2025, through a joint venture company it will manufacture 1000 fuel-efficient locomotives (100 per year) that will be used for freight traffic hauling. Amongst these 700 locomotives will be 4500HP WDG4G and rest 300 locomotives will be of 6000HP. Initially 40 fuel efficient diesel locomotives will be manufactured in GE facility at Erie, Pennsylvania, USA and the rest 960 diesel locomotives will be manufactured in Marhoura, Saran District, Bihar. This production unit spread over 9.15 hectares, with township facility with a total area of 200 acres. This factory will start loco manufacturing from October 2018. Locos will be maintained in Roza, UP and Gandhidham, Gujarat.

IGBT Technology has a three-terminal power semiconductor device primarily used as an electronic switch which and was later developed to give the combined advantages of high efficiency and fast switching. It offers greater power gain than the standard bipolar type transistor combined with the higher voltage operation and lower input losses.


***


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Railways
26-February, 2018 17:50 IST
*‘SRIJAN’ (Station Rejuvenation Initiative through Joint ActioN), an idea competition for 635 Station Development on Indian Railways, has been launched at MyGov portal. *

The winner for logo competition will get cash prize of Rs 75,000/-and for tagline also will get Rs 75,000/-. The last date of submission of entries is 26th March, 2018. 

IRSDC extends an open invitation for developing concept and master plans for redevelopment of stations firms & professionals interested for Station Development. 

Indian Railway Stations Development Corporation Limited (IRSDC) is taking up redevelopment of around 600 major Railway stations across the country. In this mega exercise, assistance and involvement of all stakeholders i.e. railway passengers, urban planners, architects, engineers is important. Towards this objective of stakeholders’ consultation, an idea competition for development of 635 stations on Indian Railways, ‘SRIJAN’ (*S*tation *R*ejuvenation through *J*oint *A*ctio*N*) has been launched at MyGov portal since 26.01.2018. The last date for submission of entries in this competition is 26.03.2018. The winners will get certificates and worthy ideas will be incorporated in the designs.

IRSDC has also launched competition through Mygov portal for IRSDC logo and tagline. The winner for logo competition will get cash prize of Rs 75,000/-and for tagline also will get Rs 75,000/-. The last date of submission of entries is 26.3.18.

IRSDC has carried out one round of empanelment and 11 firms have been empanelled in A, B and C category. However, for more number of architectural firms required to simultaneously work on all stations, hence second round of Request for Empanelment (RFE) is already called which will be a continuous exercise henceforth.

Further, for all professionals, an open invitation for developing concept and master plans for redevelopment of stations has been given at the website https://www.irsdc.com/images/Invitation Concept Plan 120218.pdf . The last date for submission for their interests for stations is now 09.03.18. An ‘Architect-Samvad’ has been planned to be held shortly in March’18 in which Minister of Railways shall also interact with architects to discuss strategy to take the program forward.

First round of International Design Competition for three stations i.e. Gwalior, Nagpur and Bayappanhalli has been completed and the second stage will be completed by 31.03.2018. After the same, Engineering Procurement Contract (EPC) tenders for these stations will be called. For five stations, i.e. Chandigarh, Anand Vihar (Delhi), Secundrabad, Bangalore and Pune, tenders for Integrated Station Management through private parties has been called. Through these contracts, integrated management of stations will be done through private parties. Tenders for redevelopment of Chandigarh, Anand Vihar, Bijwasan and Surat stations are expected in March’18.

***

Ministry of Road Transport & Highways
26-February, 2018 13:12 IST
*Intermodal Stations to come up in 15 cities ; DPR being prepared for pilot projects at Nagpur and Varanasi *

IMS Projects will be implemented through spv between Ministries of Road, Railways and concerned State Government 

The National Highways Authority of India (NHAI) has conducted detailed pre-feasibility studies for setting up *Intermodal Stations* at Nagpur and Varanasi, and the development of DPRs for this is in final stages of completion. Fifteen cities across the country have been prioritized for development of IMS of which Nagpur and Varanasi have been selected as pilot projects.

Intermodal Stations are terminal infrastructure which integrate various transportation modes like rail, road, mass rapid transit system, bus rapid transit,inland waterways , auto-rickshaws, taxis and private vehiclesetc, so that people can move from one mode to another seamlessly, with minimum use of automobiles. In most cities today, transport hubs like bus terminals, railway stations and others are located far from each other, so inter-modal transfers create pressure on the already congested roads. By bringing the different transport modes at one point, IMS will reduce congestion on roads and also vehicular pollution. IMS will also aid in city decongestion by encouraging the use of public transportation and by effectively using ring roads and National Highways for entry and evacuation of inter-city bus traffic.

Intermodal Stations are being planned in an integrated manner along with road network development through new connecting roads, bridges, flyovers etc. The stations will cater to passenger volumes for the next 30 years and will have world-class amenities like FOBs with travellators, subways, common waiting rooms, clean toilets and restrooms, integrated public information systems, modern fire-fighting and emergency response services, convenience stores, lifts and escalators, adequate circulation space and commercial establishments.

Multiple benefits exist in developing inter-modal stations over standalone terminals:

*Aggregated footfall*: Inter-modal stations witness higher footfall than disaggregated transport terminals

*Improved passenger experience*: Facilities are better managed due to collaboration of multiple entities and commercial development is driven by aggregated footfalls. In addition, passengers do not need to spend time and money to transit between terminals.

*Sharing of resources*: Shared infrastructure like FOBs, waiting rooms, concourses, public conveniences leads to reduced investment and land requirement. This lowers the investment requirements while increasing the overall synergies in the system

Development of inter-modal stations will also give a boost to commercial development and economic activity in cities, which can significantly alter the socio-economic profile of the development area.

The implementation and operation of the IMS will be done by a Special Purpose Vehicle (SPV) between Ministry of Road Transport & Highways through National Highways Authority of India , Ministry of Railways and respective State Governments. Members of the SPV will provide paid up capital or land as part of their equity contribution to the SPV. MoRTH / NHAI will fund the construction of the terminal infrastructure including railway infrastructure, ISBT, common areas (concourse, waiting rooms, transport retail), parking and other station facilities. Indian Railways / State Government will provide the land for construction of the IMS. Construction and O&M will be bid out to a private concessionaire on a hybrid annuity model (HAM). The commercial development rights will be bid out on a PPP mode, post commencement of operations of the IMS. The returns from commercial development will be used to recover the construction costs.

For the pilot project, the satellite railways stations at Ajni in Nagpur and Kashi in Varanasi have been selected for development of IMS. The salient features of these IMS is detailed in the table below :

*IMS Location*

*Average Daily Footfall Capacity (*_requirement up to 2050)_

*Indicative land requirement (acres)*

*Modal Integration*

*No of rail platforms*

*No of bus bays*

*Nagpur – Ajni*

*3,00,000*

*75 acres*

*Rail, Road (ISBT), Metro*

*7*

*200*

*Varanasi – Kashi*

*1,50,000*

*30 acres*

*Rail, Road (ISBT), Metro & Inland Waterways Passenger terminal*

*5*

*100*

Detailed master planning is being finalized along with road augmentation plans and required modal integrations. Stakeholder consultations are being conducted across key agencies and local administrations for both Nagpur and Varanasi.

***


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Railways
28-February, 2018 18:54 IST
*A Total of 100 New Fobs Will be Dedicated For The Service of Mumbaikarswithin Next 12 Months: Piyush Goyal *

Three newly constructed foot over bridges at Elphinstone Road, Currey road & Ambivali Built by Indian Army dedicated to the nation by Mumbaikars.

In a rare and first of its kind gesture, the three newly constructed Foot Over Bridges at Elphinstone Road, Currey Road &Ambivali stations built by Indian Army were dedicated by the Mumbaikars in the august presence of Shri DevendraFadnavis Chief Minister of Maharshtra, Union Minister for Railways and Coal Shri PiyushGoyal, Shri RajenGohain, Minister of State of Railways and Dr. Subhash Bhamre - Minister of State for Defence at the inaugural ceremony on Tuesday, 27th February, 2018 alongwith two other FOBs at Currey Road &Ambivali stations of Central Rly. The inaugural plaque for newly constructed FOB at Elphinstone Road was unveiled by a flower vendor Shri ShivrajKonde, while the second plaque of Currey Road FOB was unveiled by a dabbawalla, Shri Sopan More and the third plaque of Ambivali FOB was unveiled by a fish vendor,SmtLataChandrakantKoli.

As a mark of gratitude towards the brave heart Indian Army, flower vendors specially decorated the Elphinstone Road FOB for its dedication to the nation ceremony. The Ministry of Railways had joined hands with the Ministry of Defence to build new FOBs over three of its Mumbai suburban railway stations, namely Elphinstone Road, Currey Road &Ambivali. The Indian Army commenced the work for construction of Foot Over Bridges at these stations on war footing and completed it within a record time of approx. three months. It aims to provide relief and also cater to the increasing commuter traffic at these stations.

On this occasion, Minister of Railways Shri PiyushGoyal expressed his gratitude, as a Mumbaikar, towards Indian Army for undertaking this magnanimous task and for completing it in a record time. He further said that since October, 2017, 20 FOBs have been constructed over the entire Mumbai suburban section. Out of these 3 have been constructed by Indian Army and 17 FOBs have been constructed by both WR & CR. Shri Goyal said “22 more FOBs are planned to be constructed by June, 2018 and 56 more FOBs have been sanctioned and will be provided within next 12 months.”Accordingly, a total of 100 new FOBs will be dedicated for the service of Mumbaikars. Shri Goyaladded that through the completion of various vital projects in Mumbai, “we shall cherish the dream of Hon’ble Prime Minister of *“New India, New Railways”.*



Chief Minister of Maharashtra, Shri Fadnavis while addressing the media, thanked the Indian Army for their valuable contribution to the Mumbaikars and also to the Central Govt. for sanctioning a budgetary allocation of Rs. 55,000 crores since the last financial year for the development of railway infrastructure over Mumbai suburban section.



With these developments, Railways have speeded up the process of upgradation of infrastructure for passengers with safety point of view at all the suburban stations, with special emphasis on Parel – Elphinstone Road stations and such other stations for a more safer and convenient travel.



*Details of the newly constructed FOB at Elphinstone Road*



The new FOB at Elphinstone Road spanning a length of 73.1 mtrs and a width of 3.65 mtrs has been constructed at a cost of Rs. 10.44 crores by Indian Army in a record time of 117 days, which connects Parel station on the East side and PhoolwaliGali outside the Elphinstone Road station on the west side. This new FOB has been provided to facilitate smooth flow of passengers and to decongest both Elphinstone Road and Parel stations, especially during peak hours. The FOB has been built on war footing by the Ministry of Defence, in the aftermath of the unfortunate incident of stampede occurred at Elphinstone road station on 29th September, 2017.



*Major Benefits:*




This new FOB will help in smooth flow & de-congestion of commuters crowd during peak hours at both Elphinstone Road and Parel stations.
This will prove to be very much convenient for flower & fish vendors of nearby markets.
This new FOB will be a boon for daily commuters which will not only provide an additional mode for changing the platforms from East to West side and vice versa.
Appx 1.6 Lakh passengers who are commuting daily at these two stations will be highly benefited.


*****

The Union Minister for Railways and Coal, Shri Piyush Goyal and the Chief Minister of Maharashtra, Shri Devendra Fadnavis at the inauguration of the newly constructed Foot Over Bridges, in Mumbai on February 27, 2018.




The Union Minister for Railways and Coal, Shri Piyush Goyal, the Chief Minister of Maharashtra, Shri Devendra Fadnavis, the Minister of State for Defence, Dr. Subhash Ramrao Bhamre and the Minister of State for Railways, Shri Rajen Gohain at the inauguration of the newly constructed Foot Over Bridges, in Mumbai on February 27, 2018.






The Union Minister for Railways and Coal, Shri Piyush Goyal interacting with the media at the inauguration of the newly constructed Foot Over Bridges, in Mumbai on February 27, 2018. The Chief Minister of Maharashtra, Shri Devendra Fadnavis and the Minister of State for Railways, Shri Rajen Gohain are also seen.






The Commissioner, Mumbai Metropolitan Region Development Authority, Shri U.P.S. Madan handing over the land documents for high speed Rail Terminal at Bandra Kurla Complex (BKC) to the Managing Director, National High Speed Rail Corporation Ltd., Shri Achal Khare, in the presence of the Union Minister for Railways and Coal, Shri Piyush Goyal and the Chief Minister of Maharashtra, Shri Devendra Fadnavis, in Mumbai on February 27, 2018. The Minister of State for Defence, Dr. Subhash Ramrao Bhamre and other dignitaries are also seen.





The Commissioner, Mumbai Metropolitan Region Development Authority, Shri U.P.S. Madan handing over the land documents for high speed Rail Terminal at Bandra Kurla Complex (BKC) to the Managing Director, National High Speed Rail Corporation Ltd., Shri Achal Khare, in the presence of the Union Minister for Railways and Coal, Shri Piyush Goyal and the Chief Minister of Maharashtra, Shri Devendra Fadnavis, in Mumbai on February 27, 2018. The Minister of State for Defence, Dr. Subhash Ramrao Bhamre, the Minister of State for Railways, Shri Rajen Gohain and other dignitaries are also seen.






The Union Minister for Railways and Coal, Shri Piyush Goyal at the inauguration of the 5th PHD Global Rail Convention-2018, in New Delhi on February 28, 2018.






Ministry of Railways
28-February, 2018 19:18 IST
Metamorphosing Railways through Use of Technology to Make Train Travel Safe & Charming, is The Aim of Indian Railways: Shri Piyush Goyal 

Union Minister for Railways and Coal Shri Piyush Goyal inaugurates the 5th PHD Global Rail Convention 2018

The Union Minister for Railways & Coal, Shri Piyush Goyal today inaugurated the 5th PHD Chamber of Commerce and Industry, organized “Global Rail Convention 2018” with the theme “New Growth Eco-system from steam to bullet” - Innovation: Partnership and Challenges (Passenger and Freight).

Speaking on the occasion, Shri Piyush Goyal said that he is aiming to make travel safe by according the highest priority to ensuring safety. Shri Goyal said “life of every passenger aboard Indian Railways is precious”. Since signals play a vital role in ensuring train movements, he has taken steps to ensure revamping of signaling system very soon. The Minister informed that the ETCS level 2/level 1 technology will be soon inducted in the Indian Railways. The Minister added that the benefits across economies of scale will help awarding larger bulk orders at cheaper cost. He said the Ministry of Railways’ motto is to provide modern, new and safe railways to all the citizens of India. Efficiency with competition is the guiding principle for the work culture in the Ministry, he added.

As a corollary by providing ETCS signaling, the Railway Stations will also need to get the benefit of Wi-Fi connectivity. Availability of Wi-Fi on Railway Stations will in turn benefit the citizens living nearby as they would be able to use the Station Wi-Fi kiosks to engage with other tasks, making the Railway Stations an attractive and useful feature in their lives.

Talking about other initiatives undertaken under his leadership in the Ministry of Railways, Shri Piyush Goyal said that the decision has been taken only to make LHB Coaches, as LHB Coaches are most sturdy and withstand accidents better, minimizing fatalities. The Minister also said that efforts are being make to ensure that the Unmanned Level Crossings in the main routes will all be Manned henceforth.

The Global Rail Convention 2018 also had a special Railway Board Session featuring the Initiatives and Opportunities in the Railway Sector. Panel discussion were also held on issues of Track, Signaling and Electrification and latest developments and best practices in Rolling-Stock and Freight, Seamless Multimodal Logistics. The Ambassador Czech Republic to India and Ambassador of Belgium to India were also present on the occasion.

*****

The Union Minister for Railways and Coal, Shri Piyush Goyal releasing the Knowledge Report, at the inauguration of the 5th PHD Global Rail Convention-2018, in New Delhi on February 28, 2018.







The Union Minister for Railways and Coal, Shri Piyush Goyal delivering the inaugural address at the 5th PHD Global Rail Convention-2018, in New Delhi on February 28, 2018.





The Union Minister for Railways and Coal, Shri Piyush Goyal delivering the inaugural address at the 5th PHD Global Rail Convention-2018, in New Delhi on February 28, 2018.








Ministry of Railways
28-February, 2018 18:52 IST
*Handing over of Land Documents for High Speed Rail Terminal at Bandra Kurla Complex (BKC) *

Terminal of Mumbai-Ahmedabad high speed Rail project (popularly called Bullet Train) to be located at Bandra Kurla complex in Mumbai.

A significant milestone in the history of Railways has been added when land documents for high speed rail terminal at BKC were handed over by Shri U.P.S. Madan, Commissioner, Mumbai Metropolitan Region Development Authority to Shri AchalKhare, Managing Director, National High Speed Rail Corporation Ltd in the august presence of Shri DevendraFadnavis, Chief Minister of Maharashtra and Shri PiyushGoyal, Minister of Railways and Coal, Govt. of India at Heritage Hall, Ground Floor of ChhatrapatiShivajiMaharaj Terminus building on 27.2.2018.

Shri RajenGohain, Minister of State for Railways, Govt. of India, Dr. ShubhashBhamre, Minister of State for Defence, Govt. of India and Mr. Ryoji Noda, Counsel General of Japan were present on the occasion.

It is pertinent to note that the handing over of documents for the high speed terminal was done at the very place from where first train began its journey in India on 16.4.1853.

Mumbai High Speed Rail terminal of India's first bullet train project from Mumbai to Ahmedabad will be located at BKC Ground. This will be an underground station at about 25 metre depth, built in 3 levels and will be integrated with IFSC building proposed to be constructed above it. Mumbai HSR terminal at this proposed location will benefit the public at large, as the station is located in central business district with Mumbai metro station at a walking distance.

The distance of airport from this terminal will be about 5 km and the existing Bandra railway station of Western Railway will be about 3 km. It is expected that this high speed rail project will bring development to satellite towns of Boisar and Virar, as high speed train will offer commuting option to the public of this area to go to Mumbai.

Travel Time from Boisar, Virar and Thane to Mumbai will be drastically reduced. People from Boisar would be able to reach Mumbai in 39 minutes whereas travel time from Virar and Thane would be 24 minutes and 10 minutes respectively.

With the active cooperation of State Government, it is expected that the land acquisition for project would completed soon.

Later, the Chief Minister, Minister of Railways and Coal Shri Piyush Goyal, Minister of State for Railways, Minister of State for Defence and other dignitaries travelled by a slow local from ChhatrapatiShivajiMaharaj Terminus to Parel for the opening ceremony of foot over bridges (FOB) constructed by Indian Army at Elphinstone Road, Currey Road and Ambivali by Mumbaikars.



*****


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Railways
01-March, 2018 17:46 IST
*Customer Friendly Initiatives Extended to the Public by Indian Railways*. 

Passengers not to be Charged Merchant Discount Rate (MDR) for Booking of Railway Tickets. Facility of Printing Ticket Details in Local Language on Unreserved Tickets Issued Through Unreserved Ticketing System (UTS). 

Merchant Discount Rate (MDR) charges will not be levied on passengers for booking railway tickets (at the railway ticketing counters as well as through IRCTC ticketing website) on payment made through Debit Cards for a transaction value upto Rupees one lakh. Instructions to this effect has been issued to the Banks by Department of Financial Services, Ministry of Finance on 26th February 2018. This will further help in promoting digital and cashless transactions.

Ministry of Railways had informed Department of Expenditure that all proceeds from sale of tickets through IRCTC website/counters go to Consolidated Fund of India through Ministry of Railways and such transactions should be considered as Government receipts. The benefits on Government transactions must be passed on to the public, and they should not face MDR charges while making payments to Government.

Also, Indian Railways has initiated the facility of printing ticket details in local language on unreserved tickets issued through Unreserved Ticketing System (UTS) with first such language being Kannada. The facility was under testing at Mysuru, Bengaluru and Hubballi stations of South Western Railway with tickets being issued at these stations form one counter as trial since 01.03.2018. It will be extended to all other stations of Karnataka from 02.03.2018.



*****


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Railways
06-March, 2018 18:28 IST
*Ministry of Railways instructs Zonal Railways to link the arrival & departure of trains with Data Loggers *

A data logger (also data recorder) is an electronic device that records data over time or in relation to location either with a built-in instrument or sensor or via external instruments and sensors

41 stations across India records Punctuality of trains through Data Loggers

Punctuality of almost 80% of mail/express trains is being monitored through this system

This system will improve punctuality of trains & provide real time train movement information to passengers.

Ministry of Railways have eliminated the practice of manually recording punctuality performance at 41 major railway junctions across zones to ensure correct reporting of such data. The Railway Board has instructed zonal railways to link the arrival and departure of trains with data loggers from January 1 2018 without the fear of drop in punctuality and report authentic punctuality status.

A data logger (also data recorder) is an electronic device that records data over time by sensing status of relays. Railway zones have provided such data loggers this across 41 stations which include Howrah, Mumbai CST, Mughalsarai, Lucknow, Kanpur, Chennai Central, Ahmedabad and Bangalore.

It has been an endeavour of Indian Railways to run trains punctually and provide information to their customers more current, reliable and accurate, with minimal human intervention. Data Loggers were provided at Stations to monitor the status of functioning of signaling gears. For train control, Optical Fibre network has also been laid and linked to control centres of the Divisions.

It was decided to utilize these data loggers for capturing trains running information & update Control Office Application (COA) automatically at the central server. For this purpose, to start with, the data loggers of one terminal station and one more station at each zonal railway is linked with COA through optical fibre backbone for automatically picking up the train running status. The work at 17 terminal stations and 17 other stations has been implemented as a pilot project. The system has been working since 1st Jan.2018 and extended to total 41 stations. (List attached)

As on date, punctuality of almost 80% of mail/express trains is being monitored through this system. It has been planned to further expand the network covering all the terminal stations. With the implementation of this system, the information available to the passenger is reliable and more current.

*List of Railway stations zones where data loggers have been provided :*

*****

Ministry of Railways
06-March, 2018 17:00 IST
*40 Participants of Indian Origin from Nine Countries call on Union Minister of Railways & Coal, Shri Piyush Goyal under the 46th Edition of “Know India Programme” *

40 participants of Indian Origin from Nine Countries called upon the Union Minister of Railways & Coal, Shri Piyush Goyal in New Delhi today. The Know India Programmes (KIP) is an important initiative of the Government of India with an aim to engage and make the students and young professionals of Indian Diaspora, in the age group of 18 to 30years, feel a sense of connect with their motherland, to be motivated and inspired by transformational changes taking place in India and to give them an exposure to various aspects of contemporary India’s forms of art, heritage and culture.

The KIP – a 25-day orientation programme is organized by the Ministry of External Affairs in partnership with one or two States for 10 days orientation programme. The participants are selected on the basis of nominations received and recommendations of Heads of Indian Missions/Posts. The participants are provided all the hospitality in India.

As part of the 46th KIP, the participants visited Madhya Pradesh as the Partner State. The participants also visited Parliament House, President’s House in addition to an orientation programme at the Foreign Service Institute.

Shri Piyush Goyal congratulated Ministry of External Affairs for conceptualizing this “Know India Programme” (KIP). Shri Goyal said that KIP helps as a great learning tool for them for knowing their original motherland and sharing experiences for life.

The participants acknowledged that KIP has given them a useful opportunity to know the emerging opportunities in India and helping them understand the Indian traditions, heritage and their family history. The participants particularly mentioned that they had an enjoyable train ride from Delhi to Gwalior.

*****

The Union Minister for Railways and Coal, Shri Piyush Goyal interacting with the participants of Know India Program, organised by the Ministry of External Affairs, in New Delhi on March 06, 2018.




The Union Minister for Railways and Coal, Shri Piyush Goyal interacting with the participants of Know India Program, organised by the Ministry of External Affairs, in New Delhi on March 06, 2018.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Railways
07-March, 2018 17:52 IST
*Booking of Railway Tickets Without Paying Money In Advance *

A scheme of booking e-ticket online and making payment after 15 days through ‘ePaylater’ powered by M/s Arthashastra Fintech Pvt. Ltd., as pilot project, has been introduced by Indian Railway Catering and Tourism Corporation Ltd. (IRCTC). Under this scheme, a customer has the option to pay after 15 days of booking an e-ticket through IRCTC website. The service charge levied on using ‘ePaylater’ scheme is 3.50% of transaction amount and applicable taxes. Online ticketing through IRCTC website is gaining popularity and its share vis-à-vis counter tickets is increasing. Further, online ticket booking is also being promoted as a cashless mode of transaction.

ePaylater as a payment option is displayed at the payment page of IRCTC website to make people aware about the availability of this payment method. Details about its service charge and ‘Terms & Conditions’ of the scheme are also provided at the payment option page.

This information was made available in reply to a question in Lok Sabha today.



****

Ministry of Railways
07-March, 2018 17:52 IST
*Railway Security System – A Priority Area : Indian Railways *

Safety is accorded the highest priority by Indian Railways and all possible steps are undertaken on a continual basis to prevent accidents and to enhance safety because of which during the last three years, the number of consequential train accidents (including accidents at Unmanned Level Crossings mainly caused due to negligence of road vehicle users) have decreased from 135 in 2014-15, to 107 in 2015-16 and further to 104 in 2016-17. In the current year (upto 28th February, 2018) the number of consequential train accidents have further reduced to 70 as compared to 99 in the corresponding period of the previous year.

Security has been identified as one of the priority areas by Railways for strengthening and upgradation. Measures initiated in recent past to strengthen security over Indian Railways include installation of CCTV cameras at railway stations/trains, operationalisation of security helpline 182, and development of security App etc.

Operational measures to strengthen security of passengers include escorting of about 4500 important mail/Express trains daily by Railway Protection Force / Government Railway Police, access control at important railway stations, prosecution of offenders for unauthorized vending/hawking, entry into ladies and reserved compartments, touting of tickets, trespassing, roof travelling, alarm chain pulling etc. under relevant provisions of the Railways Act., detection of passenger related crime, arrest of criminals and handing over to GRP for further legal action.

Close coordination and liaison is maintained by the RPF with GRPs to strengthen security over railways. State Level Security Committee for Railways (SLSCR) have also been constituted for all State/UTs under the Chairmanship of respective Director General of Police/Commissioner of States/UTs for regular monitoring and review of security arrangement for the Railways.

Prevention and detection of crime related to passengers, registration of such cases, their investigation and maintenance of law and order in railway premises as well as on running trains are the statutory responsibility of the State Governments. For this purpose, a separate wing of State Police in the name of ‘Government Railway Police’ (GRP) functions in respective States. Ministry of Railways are supplementing efforts of States in providing security over railways through the Railway Protection Force (RPF).

This information was made available in reply to a question in Lok Sabha today.



****

Ministry of Railways
07-March, 2018 17:50 IST
*Improving Passenger Services *

Details of major initiatives taken by Ministry of Railways to improve the facilities for Rail Passengers are as under:-

(i) Online ticket booking facility through Indian Railway Catering and Tourism Corporation (IRCTC) website thereby obviating the need to stand in queues at reservation counters.

(ii) Reserved and unreserved ticket booking facility through mobile phones.

(iii) Provision of Automatic Ticket Vending Machines (ATVMs) at railway stations for dispensation of tickets.

(iv) Provision of various cashless modes of payment like net banking, e-wallets, credit/debit cards through Point of Sale (POS)s machines, through Unified Payment Interface (UPI), etc.

(v) Earmarking of separate counters at various Computerised Passenger Reservation System (PRS) centres for dealing with the reservation requisitions received from persons with disability, senior citizens, ladies, former Members of Parliament, Members of Legislative Assemblies, accredited press correspondents and freedom fighters.



(vi) Automatic preparation of first reservation charts at least 4 hours before scheduled departure of train and thereafter booking of available accommodation through internet as well as through PRS counters till preparation of second reservation charts.

(vii) Intimation to passengers through SMS in case of change in passengers’ reservation status from waiting list/RAC to confirmed, cancellation of trains, late running of train in identified trains, etc.

(viii) Cancellation of computerised Passenger Reservation System (PRS) counter tickets through IRCTC website or through 139.

(ix) Automatic refund to e-ticket holders in case of cancellation of trains.

(x) Introduction of Alternate Train Accommodation Scheme ‘VIKALP’ to provide confirmed accommodation to waitlisted passengers in alternate train to ensure optimal utilisation of available accommodation.

(xi) Increase in number of berths earmarked as RAC to accommodate more passengers.

(xii) Earmarking of combined quota of 6 lower berths per coach in Sleeper, 3 lower berths per coach in 3AC and 3 lower berths per coach in 2AC class for Senior Citizens, pregnant women and female passengers 45 years of age and above. Further, in Rajdhani, Duronto and fully Air Conditioned/ Express trains, 4 lower berths per coach are earmarked under this quota.

(xiii) Earmarking of a reservation Quota of 6 berths in 3AC class by Garib Rath Express trains for exclusive use of female passengers irrespective of their age while travelling alone or in group of female passengers.

(xiv) Earmarking of reservation quota of two berths in 3AC class and four berths in Sleeper class for persons with disability.

(xv) Introduction of Sarathi Seva to help old and disabled passengers requiring assistance at the station and strengthen the existing services for enabling passengers to book Battery Operated Car (BOC), porter services etc. on a paid basis in addition to the existing pick up and drop and wheelchair services.

(xvi) Provision of Yatri Mitra Sewa at major stations for enabling passengers to book wheelchair services cum porter services.

(xvii) Electronic display boards are provided at ‘A-1’ and ‘A’ category stations and public address systems are provided at ‘A-1’, ‘A’ and ‘B’ category of stations and can be provided upto “D” category of stations.

(xviii) Taking various steps with a view to encouraging booking of rail ticket through internet e.g. withdrawing of service charge imposed by IRCTC, enhancing the capacity of the server, increasing the options available for making payment while booking ticket through internet etc. Due to these efforts, internet ticketing now constitute approximately 65% of total reserved tickets issued on Indian Railways.

In addition, in the Union Budget 2018-19 it has been announced that redevelopment of 600 major railway stations is being taken up by Indian Railway Stations Development Corporation Limited. All stations with more than 25000 footfalls will have escalators. All railway stations and trains will be progressively provided with wi-fi. CCTVs will be provided at all stations and on trains to enhance security of passengers.

It has also been decided to open the first ever National Rail and Transport Institute at Vadodara. The University will be set up in the campus of Ministry of Railways’ National Academy of Indian Railways (NAIR) in Vadodara, Gujarat. The campus infrastructure will be built in phases to cater to approximately 3,000 students over 10 years. Detailed Project Report has been submitted to the Ministry of Human Resource Development which has forwarded it to UGC for examination and advice on conferment of Deemed to be University status under the denovo category. Renovation and upgradation work at National Academy of Indian Railways shall start shortly.

This information was made available in reply to a question in Lok Sabha today.



****

Ministry of Railways
07-March, 2018 17:48 IST
*Improvement In Surveillance *

Close surveillance on anti-social elements, regular and intensive drives conducted by RPF have resulted in 18.84 % more arrests in the year 2017 as compared to the year 2015. Zone-wise number of persons arrested by the RPF in the last three years (2015, 2016 & 2017) is appended. The statistics of Northern Railway includes arrests made in Delhi.

Railway Protection Force (RPF) has been empowered under the Railway Property (Unlawful Possession) Act to arrest and prosecute offenders related to Railway Property. RPF personnel have also been empowered under the Railways Act to arrest and prosecute offenders involved in offences specified under 29 sections of the Railways Act which are related to alarm chain pulling, unauthorised hawking and vending, touting, trespassing, travelling on roof and foot-board of train, travelling of male persons in coaches reserved for female passengers etc. 0.59% of total arrests are related to offences under the Railway Property (Unlawful Possession) Act and 99.41% are related to the Railways Act.

Special emphasis is being given to improve living conditions of RPF/RPSF personnel by providing barracks at important locations and upgrading basic amenities in the existing barracks at par with running rooms. During the year 2018-19, works to the tune of ` 59 Cr. have been sanctioned for construction of barracks. All the Divisional Railway Managers have been advised to conduct inspection of all the RPF barracks and submit status report. Measures initiated to strengthen RPF also include installation of CCTV cameras at Railway stations/trains, upgradation of security helpline No. 182, development of security App., soft skill training to RPF personnel, etc.

This information was made available in reply to a question in Lok Sabha today.

*HYPERLINK*



*Zonal Railway *

*Number of persons arrested by RPF*

2015
2016
2017

Central

113191
131083
132970

Eastern

66289
94893
92387

East Central

37340
40303
37913

East Coast

33433
36636
41812

Northern

144343
137403
134115

North Central

42297
52127
63681

North Eastern

36873
43929
45857

Northeast Frontier

10546
12786
14739

North Western

30063
37529
41516

Southern

108513
110948
115160

South Central

72093
96587
113106

South Eastern

45216
51507
53480

South East Central

24208
30701
33050

South Western

32530
34512
35247

Western

168502
185981
192509

West Central

68549
83223
81228

TOTAL

1033986
1180148
1228770


Zone-wise statistics of arrests made by the RPF in the last three years (2015, 2016 & 2017) over Indian Railways, is as under : -



****

Ministry of Railways
07-March, 2018 17:49 IST
*Heritage Preservation In Railways *

Ministry of Railways have initiated several reformative measures to promote heritage preservation in Indian Railways. These include launching of a special drive to identify various heritage items/artefacts that are currently lying unnoticed at different locations; open a logbook of all major events, both at Zonal Railways and National Rail Museum to record the timelines of Railways history, revival of Steam Locomotives; upkeeping Hill Railways, strengthening Railway museums, conservation of built heritage etc.

Ministry of Railways have directed all Zonal Railways/Production Units to launch a special drive between 1-15 March, 2018 for identification and preservation of Railway heritage assets like buildings, bridges, rolling stocks, documents, photographs, artefacts, equipments, clocks, benches etc.

Ministry of Railways has made a specific provision in the budget outlay for 2018-19 for revival of steam locomotives including restoration and procurement of spares. 

Ministry of Railways have launched a month long drive to bring the five hill railways of India [Darjeeling Himalayan Railway (DHR), Nilgiri Mountain Railway (NMR), Kalka Shimla Railway (KSR), Matheran Light Railway (MLR) and Kangra Valley Railway (KVR)] in immaculate state for promoting tourism.



This information was made available in reply to a question in Lok Sabha today.



****


Ministry of Railways
07-March, 2018 17:47 IST
*Facilities By Indian Railways For Disabled Persons 
*
Provision/augmentation of amenities at stations, including those for Persons with Disabilities (Divyangjan) and elderly passengers is a continuous process. In order to provide better accessibility to Persons with Disabilities (Divyangjan) and elderly passengers, short term facilities as detailed below have been planned at all the stations:


Standard ramp for barrier free entry.
Earmarking at least two parking lots.
Non-slippery walk-way from parking lot to building.
Signages of appropriate visibility.
At least one toilet (on the ground floor).
At least one drinking water tap suitable for use by Persons with Disabilities (Divyangjan).
 ‘May I help you’ Booth.
 In addition, long term facilities as detailed below have been planned at ‘A-1’, ‘A’ & ‘B’ category stations:


Provision of facility for inter-platform transfer.
Engraving on edges of platform.
Details of railway stations provided with facilities for Persons with Disabilities (Divyangjan) are as under:



* S.No. *

*Facilities for Persons with Disabilities (Divyangjan) *

*Approx. Number of stations. *

1

Standard ramp for barrier free entry

2350

2

Earmarking at least two parking lots

1350

3

Non-slippery walk-way from parking lot to building

1410

4

Signages of appropriate visibility.

1430

5

At least one toilet (on the ground floor).

1850

6

At least one drinking water tap suitable for use by differently-abled persons

1790

7

‘May I help you’ Booth

1080

8

Provision of facility for inter-platform transfer

1240

9

Engraving on edges of platform

1780



Railways has decided to provide escalators at all the A1, A & C category stations (footfall 25000 or above). Additionally railways has also planned to provide elevators at 500 more stations. About 3800 disabled friendly Integral Coach Factory (ICF) design coaches are available in the fleet of Indian Railways (IR). These coaches have a suitably designed compartment & toilet adapted to the needs of the disabled/Divyangs. More disabled friendly coaches shall be added to the fleet of IR in the coming years. It is endeavoured to have at least one such ICR design coach in each Mail/Express train running with ICF coaches. Further, the fully air conditioned (WRRMDAC) Garib Rath trains have been provided with an Air conditioned disabled friendly compartment in the power cars.

For the assistance of visually impaired travellers, Integrated Braille signages, i.e. signages superimposed with Braille scripts are being provided in the newly manufactured coaches of Indian Railways (IR). In addition, retro-fitment of the same in existing coaches has also been taken up in a phased manner.

Railways has provided 467 escalators at 171 railway stations and 318 elevators at 134 railway stations for senior citizens/disabled/ Divyangs.

This information was made available in reply to a question in Lok Sabha today.



****

Ministry of Railways
07-March, 2018 17:46 IST
*Constant Optimization of Investments Made By Railways *

Speeding-up of trains is a constant endeavour and continuous process on Indian Railways which is dependent on the constant optimization of the investments made by Railways in modernization of technology, high powered locos, modern coaches (LHB, air brake, CBC), improved signaling system and better tracks.

During the year 2017-18, 51 train services have been speeded up by more than one hour.

Government has also identified six corridors on Diamond of the country (Delhi, Mumbai, Chennai & Kolkata) for high speed rail connectivity viz : (i) Delhi-Mumbai, (ii) Mumbai-Chennai, (iii) Chennai-Kolkata, (iv) Kolkata-Delhi and both diagonals i.e. (v) Delhi-Chennai and (vi) Mumbai-Kolkata routes. However, High Speed Projects are highly capital and technology intensive, therefore, the sanction of High Speed Projects is subject to its technical feasibility, financial viability and availability of resources.

At present, Mumbai-Ahmedabad Rail corridor is the only High Speed Rail Project sanctioned in the Country. 

This information was made available in reply to a question in Lok Sabha today.



****

Ministry of Railways
07-March, 2018 17:45 IST
*Revamping of Catering System *

In order to upgrade quality of food preparation, IRCTC is to set up new kitchens and upgrade existing ones. Zonal Railways are to manage minor static units (catering stall /milk stalls/ trolleys etc.) except base kitchens and kitchen units.

In accordance with the new Catering Policy issued on 27th February 2017, Indian Railway Catering and Tourism Corporation Limited (IRCTC) has been mandated to carry out the unbundling by creating a distinction primarily between food preparation and food distribution on trains. The policy mandates the zonal railways to hand over the kitchens managed by them to IRCTC. Food Plaza, Fast Food Units and Food Court will continue to be managed by IRCTC.

At present, IRCTC has taken over almost all units in phased manner. Further, the procedure/guidelines/policy laid down for allotment of contracts for running various stalls at railway platforms have been simplified.

This revamping of existing railway catering system by carrying out unbundling under Catering Policy 2017 is primarily aimed at providing quality hygienic food to our customers at affordable prices and any consequential boost to revenue earnings thereof is only incidental to the above exercise.

This information was made available in reply to a question in Lok Sabha today.



****


Ministry of Railways
07-March, 2018 17:45 IST
*Anti-Collision Device *

Indian Railways have now planned to provide Automatic Train Protection (ATP) conforming to ETCS level-2 standards on the entire Indian Railway Broad Gauge (BG) network. This will provide technological aid to Loco Pilots for avoiding Signal Passing at Danger (SPAD).

Presently following different Automatic Train Protection (ATP) Systems are existing on Indian Railways: -



(i) Automatic Train Protection (ATP) System based on proven European Train Control System (ETCS-L1) Technology has been implemented on 342 RKMs (200 RKMs Delhi-Agra Section, 117 RKMs Chennai Suburban section and 25 RKMs of Metro Railway, Kolkata).

(ii) An ATP called Auxiliary Warning System (AWS) is presently functional on 364 RKMs in the Mumbai suburban section of Central Railway (240 RKMs) and Western Railway (124 RKMs).

(iii) An ATP system indigenously developed called Train Collision Avoidance System (TCAS) is under trail on 250 RKMs of South Central Railway as a pilot project.



Track circuiting used for signalling and interlocking also detects rail crack in track circuited area. However, track circuit is available on a limited length on the IR network. Also, a trial of Ultrasonic Broken Rail Detection System (UBRD) to detect in service rail/weld failures on Northern Railway and North Central Railway over 25 km of track each is under progress.

Literature survey has been carried out by RDSO to know the system placed in other countries for detection of cracks in rails. Track circuiting used for signalling and interlocking also detects rail crack in track circuited area in several countries. Besides, following technologies are available/under development/under trial world over, which are potential solution for broken rail detection system:



(i) Ultrasonic Broken Rail Detection System (UBRD).

(ii) Rail Fracture & Instruction Detection System (Using distributed Optical Fibre Sensing).

(iii) Rail ACCOUSTIC-TR: Broken Rail Sensing System.

(iv) Loco vision analytics and Rail integrity monitoring system.

(v) Audio Frequency Continuous Track Circuiting (AFTC).

(vi) Other track circuit based patented technologies.

This information was made available in reply to a question in Lok Sabha today.



****

Ministry of Railways
07-March, 2018 17:44 IST
*Technological Advancements For Railway Signalling *

The following technological advancements with respect to signaling are being undertaken by Ministry of Railways : -

(i) Indian Railways have implemented Automatic Train Protection (ATP) system conforming to European Train Controlling System (ETCS) Level-I on 342 Route kilometers in which Movement Authority (Distance to travel) displayed in the Loco Cab is updated, whenever Loco passes over a balise fitted on track. This enables loco pilot to know the condition of signals ahead even when the visibility of signals is poor due to fog or any other reasons.

(ii) Indian Railways is now planning to implement an advanced version of Automatic Train Protection (ATP) system namely European Train Controlling System (ETCS) Level-II on its entire BG network of 60,000 Route Kilometers which will enable continuous updating of Movement Authority in Loco Cab through wireless network. The continuous updating of Movement Authority will ensure improved speed and line capacity as compared to ETCS Level-I.

(iii) A Global Positioning System (GPS) based ‘Fog PASS device’ has been developed which displays the name and distance of approaching signals and other critical landmarks like Un-manned level crossings etc. in advance during poor visibility conditions. It is expected to help reduce stress on Loco Pilots while running in foggy weather. About 6940 fog safe devices have been commissioned in 6 (Six) Zonal Railways (East Central, Northern, North Central, North Eastern, Northeast Frontier and North Western Railways) where the trains pass through fog affected region.

For smooth and safe movement of trains in fog, the following actions have also been taken:

Railways ensure the following during winter:

(i) Adequate availability of detonators at stations.

(ii) Lime marking across the track at the Signal Warning/Sighting Board.

(iii) Fresh painting of the Signal Warning (Sighting Board).

(iv) Fresh painting of Whistle Board, Fog Signal Posts, Road Signs, Lifting barriers of busy level crossings with Yellow/Black luminous indication strips.

(v) Adequate availability of additional staff for placement of detonators either from the Engineering Department or from the Operating Department.

(vi) Display of flashing red light tail lamp at the last vehicle of trains even during day time if the dense fog persists in lieu of tail boards in normal working.

(vii) Counseling of staff involved in train operation.

(viii) Intensive, round the clock monitoring of trains is done during fog at all three levels viz., Divisional, Zonal Head Quarter and Railway Board to ensure their punctuality.

(ix) To ensure running of trains right time when pairing trains are running late, scratch rakes are inducted to the extent operationally feasible.

(x) To avoid delay of trains due to foggy weather and to enhance level of safety in automatic block signaling sections affected by fog, the modified automatic signaling has been introduced which allows only two trains between stations.

This information was made available in reply to a question in Lok Sabha today.



****


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Power
08-March, 2018 17:51 IST
*Shri RK Singh directs REC and PFC not to grant any loan to DISCOMs which are making heavy losses, unless they draw up a road map for reducing the losses *

Shri R K Singh, Union Minister of State (IC) Power and New & Renewable Energy took a review meeting of the two financing arms of the Power Ministry – Rural Electrification Corporation (REC) and Power Finance Corporation (PFC) on 7th March, 2018. 

The Minister directed the two institutions that before granting of loan either for capital expenditure or for non-capital expenditure, the adherence to prudential norms must be carefully observed. He noted that many distribution companies have been making heavy transmission and distribution (T&D) losses and it may be difficult for them to repay the loans.

The Minister directed that *DISCOMs which are making heavy losses (above 15 per cent) will not be granted any loans* *for capital expenditure or non-capital expenditure until and unless they draw up a road map for reducing the losses over a definite time frame (not more than 2 years),* and they are able to show that they are taking action in accordance with the road map. This will be vetted by the Ministry of Power and only then will the grant of loan be considered for such DISCOMs.

*****

Ministry of Railways
08-March, 2018 18:45 IST
*Women Employees (Group C & D) of Indian Railways Honored for their Outstanding Services *

On the occasion of the International Women’s Day, the Railway Women’s Welfare Central Organisation (RWWCO) today honored 32 women employees for their exemplary dedication, integrity and courage in discharge of their duties. The women have been working as Track Maintainers, Technician, Loco-pilot, Women Head Constable, Chief Matron, Senior Messenger, Data Entry Operator, Porter, Khallasi, Safaiwali among others and contributing to the smooth functioning of Indian Railways across varied Zones. The list of the women honored today is appended.

On this occasion, prominent persons who are working in the field of women’s empowerment were also felicitated. Among these Shri Anshu Gupta (Founder of Goonj, an NGO), Shri Amod Kanth, Head Of Prayas, an NGO), Shri Anil Modgil & Shri Sunil Modgil Brothers And Founders Of Arushi a Bhopal based NGO. Mrs. Manju Devi Yadav FirstWoman Porter from Northern India was also honored today by RWWCO.

The Railway Women’s Welfare Central Organisation is the apex body of the chain of Women’s Welfare Organisations spread across all Zones of Indian Railways and engaged in the task of welfare of Railwaymen and their families through need based socio/welfare activities. The organization started its activities in 1962 after Indo-China war.

*List of awardees attached*

************


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Railways
09-March, 2018 17:22 IST
*Measures Undertaken To Modernize Rolling Stock, Tracks & Signaling *

The measures undertaken to modernize the rolling stock, tracks and signaling are as under:

(i) Improvement in freight rolling stock design is a continuous activity where measures for improving the efficiency of transportation and higher throughput are being taken as a continuous process.

(ii) Track structure is upgraded at the time of track renewals. Heavier rail section (60kg) of high tensile strength (90 UTS) is being used during rail renewals. Long rail panels or welded rails are predominantly used during rail renewals. Fan shaped turnouts on concrete sleepers are being used. Decision has been taken to use thick web switches on heavy density routes along with weldable Case Manganese Steel (CMS) crossings. Ultrasonic testing of rails & welds is being done with the help of digital ultrasonic rail testing equipments.

(iii) A work for modernization of Signaling system over Indian Railway has been included in works programme 2018-19, subject to mandatory approvals of NITI Aayog and Cabinet Committee on Economic Affairs (CCEA) etc.

With a view to increasing speed of trains in Indian Railways, “Mission Raftaar” has been announced in the Railway Budget 2016-17. The mission envisages a target of doubling of average speed of freight trains in next 5 years. Action Plan for improving mobility and increasing average speed of freight trains includes right powering of freight trains, introduction of twin-pipe in wagons, reduction in speed restrictions, construction of road over bridges (ROBs) and road under bridges (RUBs) etc.

This information was made available in reply to a question in Rajya Sabha today.

****

Ministry of Railways
09-March, 2018 17:22 IST
* Replacement of Old Rail Tracks *

For the year 2017-18, a target of 3600 km in Complete Track Renewal (CTR) units has been kept for track renewal on Indian Railways. (One km of Through Rail Renewal is counted as 0.5 km CTR units and one km of Through Sleeper Renewal is counted as 0.5 km CTR units).

Railway tracks are replaced through track renewal works which is an ongoing process. Track renewal works are undertaken as and when stretch of track becomes due for renewal on age/condition basis as per criteria laid down in Indian Railways Permanent Way Manual. If any stretch of track is not renewed in time due to various reasons, suitable speed restrictions, if required, are imposed to ensure safe running of trains.

Details of track renewals are maintained Zonal Railway-wise and not State-wise. The targets fixed and actual progress of track renewal for these Zonal Railways for the last three year and current year are as under:

Zonal Railways

Year
2014-15
2015-16
2016-17
2017-18

Target
Actual Renewal*

Western Railway

165
194

190
229

216
240

252
280

Central Railway

200
205

220
185

220
195

275
186

South Central

175
208

190
278

118
150

147
154

South Western

102
96

110
118

105
117

170
146

South East Central

102
107

120
119

174
123

161
138

Target and Actual Renewal in km of CTR units.

*Upto January, 2017.

Track Renewal works are planned in advance every year and their execution is prioritized according to the condition of track.

This information was made available in reply to a question in Rajya Sabha today.


****

Ministry of Railways
09-March, 2018 17:22 IST
*Rehabilitation of Bridges *

As on 01.04.17, there are 1,44,698 Railway Bridges of varying ages on Indian Railways’ network. There is a well-established system of inspection of railway bridges in Indian Railways. All the bridges are inspected at least twice a year, one before the onset of monsoon and one detailed inspection after the monsoon by the designated officials. In addition, certain bridges are also inspected more frequently depending upon their condition.

Repair / strengthening / rehabilitation / rebuilding of Railway bridges is a continuous process and is undertaken whenever so warranted by their physical condition as ascertained during these inspections and not on the basis of their ages. Suitable safety measures like imposing speed restrictions and keeping such bridge under close watch are taken till the bridge is repaired / strengthened / rehabilitated / rebuilt. All bridges are safe for train movement at permitted speed.

During last five years (2012-13 to 2016-17) a total of 3675 bridges have been repaired / strengthened / rehabilitated / rebuilt. As on 01.04.2017, a total of 3017 bridges are sanctioned for repair / strengthening / rehabilitation / rebuilding at a throwforward cost of ` 3581.64 Crore. The Zone-wise break-up is as under:



Zonal Railways

Central
Eastern
East Central
East Coast
Northern
North Central
North Eastern
Northeast Frontier

No. of Bridges Sanctioned
339
280
468
125
302
210
7
100

Throw Forward Cost (` in Crore)
140.47
335.25
608.58
97.18
332.35
76.73
426.16
119.66


Zonal Railways
North Western
Southern
South Central
South Eastern
South East Central
South Western
Western
West Central

No. of Bridges Sanctioned

90
134
223
222
106
55
168
188

Throw Forward Cost (` in Crore)
70.81
276.12
266.37
141.45
94.95
98.15
260.23
236.90


This information was made available in reply to a question in Rajya Sabha today.

****

Ministry of Railways
09-March, 2018 17:21 IST
*Redevelopment of Railway Stations under AMRUT Scheme *

A Memorandum of Understanding (MoU) has been recently entered into between Ministry of Railways (MOR) and Ministry of Urban Development (MOUD) for integrated planning of redevelopment of railway stations in the cities included in the ‘SMART Cities’ and Atal Mission for Rejuvenation and Urban Transformation (AMRUT) scheme and the following 10 Railway stations have been identified to be redeveloped under the ‘SMART Cities’ scheme:

Tirupati, Delhi Sarai Rohilla, Nellore, Madgaon, Lucknow, Gomtinagar, Kota, Thane New, Ernakulam Jn. and Puducherry.

Station redevelopment projects are complex in nature and require detailed techno-economic feasibility studies and statutory clearances from local bodies. Therefore, no time frame for completion of the projects can be indicated, at this stage.

Redevelopment of stations under ‘SMART Cities’ and ‘AMRUT’ schemes is planned through leveraging of commercial development of vacant land/air space in and around stations. Therefore, no funds have been earmarked for the purpose. Such projects shall generally be cost neutral to Railways. 

This information was made available in reply to a question in Rajya Sabha today.



****

Ministry of Railways
09-March, 2018 17:21 IST
*Decrease in Number of Train Accidents *

The number of consequential train accidents (including accidents at Unmanned Level Crossings mainly caused due to negligence of road vehicle users) have decreased from 135 in 2014-15, to 107 in 2015-16 and further to 104 in 2016-17. In the current year (upto 28th February, 2018) the number of consequential train accidents have further reduced to 70 as compared to 99 in the corresponding period of the previous year.

Safety is accorded the highest priority by Indian Railways and all possible steps are undertaken on a continual basis to prevent accidents and to enhance safety. These include timely replacement of over-aged assets, adoption of suitable technologies for upgradation and maintenance of track, rolling stock, signalling and interlocking systems, safety drives, greater emphasis on training of officials and safety inspections at regular intervals to monitor and educate staff for observance of safe practices. Preventive and predictive maintenance of the Railway assets is undertaken to ensure safe train operation. Safety devices/systems being used to prevent accidents include Electronic Interlocking, track circuiting, provision of Block Proving Axle Counters, Colour Light LED Signals, Train Protection and Warning System, Vigilance Control Device, Fog Pass Device, usage of 52 kg/60 kg, 90 or higher UTS rails and Pre-stressed Concrete Sleepers, use of Ultrasonic Flaw Detection of rails and welds at predefined periodicity to detect internal flaws in rails/welds. Electronic monitoring of track geometry is carried out to detect defects and plan maintenance. Steel Channel Sleepers on girder bridges is being used while carrying out primary track renewals. Further, it has been decided to lay Thick webs switches, Weldable Cast Maganese Steel crossings on identified routes. Progressive use of Linke Hofmann Busch Coaches, use of Centre Buffer Couplers with Integral Coach Factory Coaches, etc. Railway tracks are replaced on age cum condition basis through track renewal works which is an ongoing process. Other measures include training of loco pilots and other safety category staff, improvement of their working conditions including proper rest and periodic medical examination etc. Besides, patrolling of tracks, footplate inspections and safety reviews at various levels, etc. are regularly conducted to continuously monitor and improve safety aspects of the Indian Railways.

This information was made available in reply to a question in Rajya Sabha today.

****

Ministry of Railways
09-March, 2018 17:04 IST
*Tori – Balumath Rail Line & Balumath-CCL siding dedicated to the nation *

On completion of the complete stretch of Tori-Shivpur-Kathotia Rail Line, around 100 Mt of coal will be evacuated annually from North Karanpura Coalfield of Jharkhand

Minister of State of Railways & Communications, Shri Manoj Sinha today dedicated to the nation the Tori-Balumath rail line and Balumath-CCL Siding. Flagging off the train through Virtual Conferencing from Rail Bhavan today, Shri Manoj Sinha said “need for streamlining transportation of nearly 170 million tonnes/per day of Coal had been felt for long from Jharkhand’s Latihar region. Since 2005-06, the Tori-Shivpuri 44 km new railway line had been approved. Till 2013-14 the progress was quite slow and only Rs. 145 Crore could be spent. Subsequent to its inclusion in Hon’ble Prime Minister’s PRAGATI portal, the project work was fast-tracked and as a result, 19.3 km Tori-Balumath section has been completed with an expenditure of about Rs. 1063 Crore. The revised sanctioned cost of this project is 1589 crore rupees. Out of this stretch today the 19.3 km run from Tori to Balumuth has been commissioned due to the sincere commitment of Ministry of Railways and Jharkhand Government”.

The Tori-Shivpur new line (44.0 Km) is being constructed primarily for coal evacuation from Amrapali and Magadh coal mines of Latehar and Chatra districts of Jharkhand. This area has huge coal deposit. Between Tori to Balumath there are 3 stations, 5 major bridges, 7 ROBs and 39 minor bridges. As per initial estimate, CIL proposed to evacuate total 80 rakes of coal daily work from various coal blocks. Two sidings are being developed by CIL to connect Amrapali and Magadh coal mines to rail net work. 

Speaking on the occasion, the Minister congratulated the officers of the East Central Railway and particularly the engineers of the construction wing who helped complete the construction despite challengers of the difficult geographical terrain. The Tori-Shivpur rail line project is funded by Central Coalfields Limited (CCL) - a coal producing subsidiary of Coal India Limited (CIL).

Commissioning of Tori-Balumath rail line and Balumath-CCL Siding will help to evacuate 5 to 6 rakes of coal everyday in first phase which will result in annual offtake of 6-7 million tonne (MT). On completion of the complete stretch Tori-Shivpur-Kathotia rail line, around 100 MT of coal will be evacuated annually from North Karanpura Coalfield of Jharkhand.

CCL, with active support from central & state governments, has commissioned many long pending projects in the last 4 years. This includes two mega coal mining projects viz. Magadh OCP and Amrapali OCP.

*Sl. No.
Name of the completed Coal Mining Projects
Capacity (MTY)
Original Date of Commissioning
Actual Date of Commission*

1
Magadh OC
51 (Normative)/ 70 (Peak)
April 2006
May 2015

2
Amprapali OC
25 (Normative)/ 35 (Peak)
April 2006
July 2014


Two coal evacuation projects have also been completed by CCL/CIL with the help of Railways:



*Sl. No.
Name of the completed Coal Evacuation Projects
Capacity (MTY)
Original Date of Commissioning
Actual Date of Commission*

1
Piparwar-Mcluskiganj Railway Line (upto Rajdhar Siding)
24
March 1998
July 2017

2
Tori-Shivpur Rail Line
(Tori-Balumath Section)
48
2006
March 2018


CIL and Indian Railways have also planned for construction of:




Tripling of Rail Line from Tori to Shivpur;
Construction of Rail over Rail (ROR) Fly-Over at Tori Station along with 3rd leg connectivity to Mahuamilan Station yard; and
Shivpur-Kathotia Rail line Connectivity (through JV).






















The Minister of State for Communications (I/C) and Railways, Shri Manoj Sinha dedicating the new Tori - Balumath Railway line to the Nation, through video conferencing from Rail Bhawan, in New Delhi on March 09, 2018. The Member (Traffic), Railway Board, Shri Mohd Jamshed and other dignitaries are also seen.




The Minister of State for Communications (I/C) and Railways, Shri Manoj Sinha flagging off the newly constructed section “Tori – Balumath Railway line”. through video conferencing from Rail Bhawan, in New Delhi on March 09, 2018.





The Minister of State for Communications (I/C) and Railways, Shri Manoj Sinha addressing at the dedication ceremony of the new Tori - Balumath Railway line to the Nation, through video conferencing from Rail Bhawan, in New Delhi on March 09, 2018. The Member (Traffic), Railway Board, Shri Mohd Jamshed and other dignitaries are also seen.


----------



## Hindustani78

The Prime Minister, Shri Narendra Modi flagging off the train between Maduadih and Patna, at Maduadih, in Varanasi, Uttar Pradesh on March 12, 2018. The Chief Minister of Uttar Pradesh, Yogi Adityanath is also seen.




The Prime Minister, Shri Narendra Modi flagging off the train between Maduadih and Patna, at Maduadih, in Varanasi, Uttar Pradesh on March 12, 2018.






The Prime Minister, Shri Narendra Modi flagging off the train between Maduadih and Patna, at Maduadih, in Varanasi, Uttar Pradesh on March 12, 2018.


----------



## Garian

What about Talgo train?


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Railways
13-March, 2018 11:40 IST
*Union Railway Minister Shri Piyush Goyal holds consultations with Architects & Planners to discuss issues related to Station Redevelopment Program *

Program worth Rs. One Lakh Crore investments requires extensive involvement of Engineers, Planners, Architects and other Professionals besides the Contractors and Developers 

The Union Minister of Railways and Coal Shri Piyush Goyal met with Architects and Planners to discuss issues related to Station Redevelopment Program. A total of 110 professionals from 54 firms participated in the meeting. The Minister was categorical that in view of the financial condition of Indian Railways and the paying capacity of public, there is a need for finding solutions that meet the aspirations of travelling public at low cost. Shri Piyush Goyal said “We shall work on providing innovative solutions tailored to uniquely Indian conditions. I am confident that we will eventually be in a position to share the expertise in other countries as well”.



This consultation meeting held with Architects was aimed to understand the issues and difficulties in participating in development/redevelopment of railway stations. The discussions were held on wide range of issues from the difficulties that the architects and planners are facing in participating in station redevelopment program; modifications required in various documents guiding the station design; general direction that station redevelopment program shall take. Minister Shri Goyal assured the participants that as desired the empanelment will be made in more categories; name of the Architect will be included in the plaque. The Minster also directed IRSDC to take up capacity building of Consultants as Station Development is as yet a new field. Shri Goyal also stated that young architects and planners shall also be involved in the station development program and they may be engaged for smaller/simpler stations.



It may be recalled that Indian Railway Stations Development Corporation Limited (IRSDC), as the nodal agency, is taking up redevelopment of around 600 major Railway stations across the country. Towards this objective of stakeholders’ consultation, an idea competition for development of 635 stations of Indian Railways, ‘SRIJAN’ (*S*tation *R*ejuvenation *I*nitiative through *J*oint *A*ctio*N*) has been launched at MyGov portal since 26.01.2018.

This mammoth exercise will kickstart the program worth Rs 1,00,000 crore investments and requires extensive involvement of engineers, planners, architects and other professionals besides the contractors and developers. To prepare the plans for stations, IRSDC has taken up multiple initiatives:


International Design Competition for 3 Railway Stations, namely, Nagpur, Gwalior and Baiyappanhalli
IRSDC has empaneled experienced consultants with multi-disciplinary teams
IRSDC has also invited professionals to take initiatives and share their vision for railway stations for a token fee and in response, eleven architects have registered themselves for development of 74 railway stations.
SRIJAN (Station Rejuvenation Initiative through Joint Action), an Ideas competition has been launched by IRSDC, where users and young minds are invited to put across their ideas for implementing “Low Cost High Visibility” items at station areas. Around 450 entries have been received so far.


The last date for submission of entries in this competition is 26.03.2018. The winners will get certificates and worthy ideas will be incorporated in the designs. IRSDC has also launched competition through Mygov portal for IRSDC logo and tagline. The winner for logo competition will get cash prize of Rs 75,000/-and for tagline also will get Rs 75,000/-. The last date of submission of entries is 26.3.18.

****


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Railways
13-March, 2018 11:40 IST
*Union Railway Minister Shri Piyush Goyal holds consultations with Architects & Planners to discuss issues related to Station Redevelopment Program *

Program worth Rs. One Lakh Crore investments requires extensive involvement of Engineers, Planners, Architects and other Professionals besides the Contractors and Developers 

The Union Minister of Railways and Coal Shri Piyush Goyal met with Architects and Planners to discuss issues related to Station Redevelopment Program. A total of 110 professionals from 54 firms participated in the meeting. The Minister was categorical that in view of the financial condition of Indian Railways and the paying capacity of public, there is a need for finding solutions that meet the aspirations of travelling public at low cost. Shri Piyush Goyal said “We shall work on providing innovative solutions tailored to uniquely Indian conditions. I am confident that we will eventually be in a position to share the expertise in other countries as well”.



This consultation meeting held with Architects was aimed to understand the issues and difficulties in participating in development/redevelopment of railway stations. The discussions were held on wide range of issues from the difficulties that the architects and planners are facing in participating in station redevelopment program; modifications required in various documents guiding the station design; general direction that station redevelopment program shall take. Minister Shri Goyal assured the participants that as desired the empanelment will be made in more categories; name of the Architect will be included in the plaque. The Minster also directed IRSDC to take up capacity building of Consultants as Station Development is as yet a new field. Shri Goyal also stated that young architects and planners shall also be involved in the station development program and they may be engaged for smaller/simpler stations.



It may be recalled that Indian Railway Stations Development Corporation Limited (IRSDC), as the nodal agency, is taking up redevelopment of around 600 major Railway stations across the country. Towards this objective of stakeholders’ consultation, an idea competition for development of 635 stations of Indian Railways, ‘SRIJAN’ (*S*tation *R*ejuvenation *I*nitiative through *J*oint *A*ctio*N*) has been launched at MyGov portal since 26.01.2018.

This mammoth exercise will kickstart the program worth Rs 1,00,000 crore investments and requires extensive involvement of engineers, planners, architects and other professionals besides the contractors and developers. To prepare the plans for stations, IRSDC has taken up multiple initiatives:


International Design Competition for 3 Railway Stations, namely, Nagpur, Gwalior and Baiyappanhalli
IRSDC has empaneled experienced consultants with multi-disciplinary teams
IRSDC has also invited professionals to take initiatives and share their vision for railway stations for a token fee and in response, eleven architects have registered themselves for development of 74 railway stations.
SRIJAN (Station Rejuvenation Initiative through Joint Action), an Ideas competition has been launched by IRSDC, where users and young minds are invited to put across their ideas for implementing “Low Cost High Visibility” items at station areas. Around 450 entries have been received so far.


The last date for submission of entries in this competition is 26.03.2018. The winners will get certificates and worthy ideas will be incorporated in the designs. IRSDC has also launched competition through Mygov portal for IRSDC logo and tagline. The winner for logo competition will get cash prize of Rs 75,000/-and for tagline also will get Rs 75,000/-. The last date of submission of entries is 26.3.18.

****


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Commerce & Industry
14-March, 2018 18:27 IST
*Indian Tea Exports Touch Record High in 2017 *

*Indian tea exports touched a record high in 36 years at 240.68 million kgs in the year 2017. The previous high of 241.3 million kgs was achieved in the year 1981. *
Indian teas were exported at an average price of more than three dollar per kg ,in 2017, to 12 countries :

*Country*

*2017**

*Qty (M.Kgs)
Value (M US$)
Unit Price ($/Kg) *

Japan
3.33
20.57

6.18

Ireland
2.50
14.91
5.96

Australia
2.89
16.05
5.55

Canada
2.44
10.46
4.29

Singapore
0.45
1.90
4.22

U.S.A
14.09
58.44
4.15

Iran
28.05
108.64
3.87

Saudi Arabia
4.20
15.52
3.69

Germany
9.95
34.81
3.50

Netherlands
3.90
12.99
3.33

U.A.E
18.93
58.62
3.10

United Kingdom
15.99
48.39
3.03

*Provisional

This was informed by the Minister of State of Commerce and Industry, Shri C.R.Chaudhary, in the Rajya Sabha today.

It has been a continuous endeavour of Tea Board and the tea industry to strategize ways and means to increase export and enhance the share of Indian tea in the international market. Focused and sustained initiatives like arranging buyer-seller meets, effecting exchange of delegations, participating in international trade fairs and undertaking generic promotion of Indian brands in key markets are showing results.

The domestic market of tea has also been growing over the years and has been seen to directly affect the exportable surplus of tea in the country.

****

Ministry of Commerce & Industry
14-March, 2018 12:00 IST
*Index Numbers of Wholesale Price in India (Base: 2011-12=100) *

Review for the month of February, 2018 

The official Wholesale Price Index for ‘All Commodities’ (Base: 2011-12=100) for the month of February, 2018 remained unchanged at its previous month level of 115.8 (Provisional).



*INFLATION*



The annual rate of inflation, based on monthly WPI, stood at 2.48% (provisional) for the month of February, 2018 (over February, 2017) as compared to 2.84% (provisional) for the previous month and 5.51% during the corresponding month of the previous year. Build up inflation rate in the financial year so far was 2.30% compared to a build up rate of 4.92% in the corresponding period of the previous year.



Inflation for important commodities / commodity groups is indicated in Annex-1 and Annex-II.

The movement of the index for the various commodity groups is summarized below:-



*PRIMARY ARTICLES (Weight 22.62%)*



The index for this major group declined by 1.3 percent to 128.0 (provisional) from 129.7 (provisional) for the previous month. The groups and items which showed variations during the month are as follows:-





The index for ‘Food Articles’ group declined by 2.0 percent to 137.8 (provisional) from 140.6 (provisional) for the previous month due to lower price of fruits & vegetables (9%), gram, tea and masur (4% each), rajma and bajra (3% each), egg, fish-marine, peas/chawali, jowar and urad (2% each) and wheat (1%). However, the price of betel leaves (13%), ragi (3%) and arhar, maize, condiments & spices, coffee, moong, fish-inland, poultry chicken and paddy (1% each) moved up.



The index for ‘Non-Food Articles’ group declined by 0.1 percent to 120.6 (provisional) from 120.7 (provisional) for the previous month due to lower price of floriculture (15%), niger seed (5%), raw cotton and linseed (3% each), raw rubber and skins (raw) (2% each) and cotton seed, raw silk, rape & mustard seed and copra (coconut) (1% each). However, the price of soyabean (11%), hides (raw) (10%), mesta (8%), raw jute (5%), guar seed (4%), raw wool and fodder (2% each) and groundnut seed, castor seed, gingelly seed and sunflower (1% each) moved up.



The index for ‘Minerals’ group rose by 0.2 percent to 122.2 (provisional) from 121.9 (provisional) for the previous month due to higher price of iron ore (3%) and copper concentrate (1%). However, the price of sillimanite (9%), lead concentrate (4%), manganese ore (3%) and chromite and phosphorite (2% each) declined.



The index for ‘Crude Petroleum & Natural Gas’ group rose by 2.9 percent to 80.6 (provisional) from 78.3 (provisional) for the previous month due to higher price of crude petroleum (3%) and natural gas (2%).





*FUEL & POWER (Weight 13.15%)*



The index for this major group rose by 1.2 percent to 98.1 (provisional) from 96.9 (provisional) for the previous month. The groups and items which showed variations during the month are as follows:-


The index for ‘Coal’ group rose by 1.2 percent to 122.6 (provisional) from 121.1 (provisional) for the previous month due to higher price of non-coking coal (2%).


The index for ‘Mineral Oils’ group rose by 1.8 percent to 89.8 (provisional) from 88.2 (provisional) for the previous month due to higher price of ATF (7%), kerosene and lube oils (4% each), furnace oil (3%), HSD and petrol (2% each) and petroleum coke (1%). However, the price of bitumen and naphtha (2% each) declined.







*MANUFACTURED PRODUCTS (Weight 64.23%)*



The index for this major group rose by 0.4 percent to 115.2 (provisional) from 114.7 (provisional) for the previous month. The groups and items which showed variations during the month are as follows:-



The index for ‘Manufacture of Food Products’ group declined by 0.3 percent to 126.4 (provisional) from 126.8 (provisional) for the previous month due to lower price of molasses (16%), processed tea (7%), gram powder (besan) (6%), gur (4%), sugar (3%), butter, manufacture of macaroni, noodles, couscous & similar farinaceous products, powder milk, copra oil, processing and preserving of fish, crustaceans & molluscs and products thereof and castor oil (2% each) and honey, rapeseed oil, processing & preserving of fruit & vegetables, manufacture of health supplements, instant coffee and ice cream (1% each). However, the price of basmati rice (4%), rice products, bagasse and other meats, preserved/processed (3% each), cotton seed oil and manufacture of prepared animal feeds (2% each) and groundnut oil, rice, non-basmati, palm oil, coffee powder with chicory, spices (including mixed spices), ghee, vanaspati, soyabean oil, sunflower oil, wheat flour (atta) and salt (1% each) moved up.



The index for ‘Manufacture of Beverages’ group declined by 0.5 percent to 119.3 (provisional) from 119.9 (provisional) for the previous month due to lower price of country liquor (2%) and bottled mineral water, rectified spirit, aerated drinks/soft drinks (incl. soft drink concentrates) and wine (1% each).



The index for ‘Manufacture of Tobacco Products’ group rose by 0.9 percent to 152.7 (provisional) from 151.3 (provisional) for the previous month due to higher price of cigarette (2%) and biri (1%).


The index for ‘Manufacture of Textiles’ group rose by 0.6 percent to 113.7 (provisional) from 113.0 (provisional) for the previous month due to higher price of weaving & finishing of textiles, cotton yarn, synthetic yarn and manufacture of made-up textile articles, except apparel (1% each). However, the price of manufacture of other textiles (1%) declined.


The index for ‘Manufacture of Wearing Apparel’ group rose by 0.4 percent to 139.0 (provisional) from 138.5 (provisional) for the previous month due to higher price of men/boys suits, coats and jackets and babies garments, knitted (1% each).


The index for ‘Manufacture of Leather and Related Products’ group rose by 0.7 percent to 121.6 (provisional) from 120.7 (provisional) for the previous month due to higher price of canvas shoes (3%), belt & other articles of leather (2%) and gloves of leather, leather shoe, travel goods, handbags, office bags, etc. and harness, saddles & other related items (1% each). However, the price of vegetable tanned leather and plastic/pvc chappals (1% each) declined.


The index for ‘Manufacture of Wood and of Products of Wood and Cork ‘ group rose by 0.1 percent to 130.9 (provisional) from 130.8 (provisional) for the previous month due to higher price of wooden splint (2%) and lamination wooden sheets/veneer sheets and wooden box/crate (1% each). However, the price of plywood block boards, wooden block-compressed or not and wooden panel (1% each) declined.


The index for ‘Manufacture of Paper and Paper Products’ group declined by 1.2 percent to 120.0 (provisional) from 121.4 (provisional) for the previous month due to lower price of corrugated sheet box (9%), pulp board (5%) and map litho paper, tissue paper, paper carton/box, duplex paper, base paper and card board (1% each). However, the price of hard board (5%), newsprint (3%), paper for printing & writing, laminated paper and bristle paper board (2% each) and press board, poster paper, corrugated paper board and kraft paper (1% each) moved up.


The index for ‘Printing and Reproduction of Recorded Media ‘ group declined by 0.8 percent to 143.5 (provisional) from 144.6 (provisional) for the previous month due to lower price of printed labels/posters/calendars (3%), printed form & schedule (2%) and printed books (1%). However, the price of hologram (3d) (3%) and newspaper (1%) moved up.



The index for ‘Manufacture of Chemicals and Chemical Products’ group rose by 1.1 percent to 115.0 (provisional) from 113.8 (provisional) for the previous month due to higher price of hydrogen peroxide (13%), phthalic anhydride (9%), di- ammonium phosphate (6%), polyester film(metalized) and aromatic chemicals (5% each), amine, monoethyl glycol, creams & lotions for external application and ammonium phosphate (4% each), phosphoric acid, liquid air & other gaseous products, poly propylene (pp), explosive, polystyrene, expandable, perfume/scent and paint (3% each), carbon black, fungicide, liquid, varnish (all types), dye stuff/dyes incl. dye intermediates & pigments/colours, adhesive excluding gum, plasticizer, polyethylene, xlpe compound, nitrogenous fertilizer, others and additive (2% each) and caustic soda (sodium hydroxide), ethyl acetate, aniline (including pna, ona, ocpna), ammonium sulphate, ammonium nitrate, alkyl benzene, organic surface active agent, foundry chemical, detergent cake, washing soap cake/bar/powder, poly vinyl chloride (pvc), fatty acid, shampoo, printing ink, organic solvent, ethylene oxide, rubber chemicals and mixed fertilizer (1% each). However, the price of oleoresin (8%), sulphuric acid and menthol (6% each), sodium silicate (3%), nitric acid, toilet soap and gelatine (2% each) and camphor, acrylic fibre and viscose staple fibre (1% each) declined.


The index for ‘Manufacture of Pharmaceuticals, Medicinal Chemical and Botanical Products’ group declined by 0.8 percent to 120.7 (provisional) from 121.7 (provisional) for the previous month due to lower price of anti cancer drugs (32%), sulpha drugs (15%), vials/ampoule, glass, empty or filled (2%) and plastic capsules and api & formulations of vitamins (1% each). However, the price of anti allergic drugs and antidiabetic drug excluding insulin (i.e.tolbutam) (8% each), antioxidants (6%), ayurvedic medicaments, antibiotics & preparations thereof and steroids & hormonal preparations (including anti-fungal preparations) (2% each) and anti-retroviral drugs for HIV treatment and anti inflammatory preparation (1% each) moved up.


The index for ‘Manufacture of Rubber and Plastics Products’ group declined by 0.5 percent to 107.3 (provisional) from 107.8 (provisional) for the previous month due to lower price of medium & heavy commercial vehicle tube (12%), rubber components & parts (7%), motor car tube (5%), v belt (3%), 2/3 wheeler rubber tube and plastic film (2% each) and condoms and medium & heavy commercial vehicle tyre (1% each). However, the price of polypropylene film (4%), plastic button (3%), plastic bag, 2/3 wheeler tyre, plastic tank, rubberized dipped fabric, solid rubber tyres/wheels, polyester film (non-metalized) and rubber tread (2% each) and processed rubber, thermocol, elastic webbing, pvc fittings & other accessories, plastic bottle, plastic components and rubber moulded goods (1% each) moved up.


The index for ‘Manufacture of Other Non-Metallic Mineral Products’ group rose by 0.4 percent to 114.4 (provisional) from 114.0 (provisional) for the previous month due to higher price of ordinary sheet glass and fibre glass incl. sheet (3% each), lime & calcium carbonate, white cement and cement superfine (2% each) and ordinary portland cement, cement blocks (concrete), poles & posts of concrete, glass bottle, plain bricks, granite, non ceramic tiles, graphite rod and pozzolana cement (1% each). However, the price of ceramic tiles (vitrified tiles) (3%), porcelain sanitary ware (2%) and marble slab, clinker, asbestos corrugated sheet and toughened glass (1% each) declined.


The index for ‘Manufacture of Basic Metals’ group rose by 2.0 percent to 107.9 (provisional) from 105.8 (provisional) for the previous month due to higher price of rails and pig iron (6% each), sponge iron/direct reduced iron (DRI) and ms pencil ingots (5% each), ms wire rods, gp/gc sheet, angles, channels, sections, steel (coated/not) and hot rolled (HR) coils & sheets, including narrow strip (4% each), ferrosilicon, other ferro alloys, cold rolled (CR) coils & sheets, including narrow strip and alloy steel wire rods (3% each), brass metal/sheet/coils, lead ingots, bars, blocks, plates, MS bright bars, copper metal/copper rings and mild steel (ms) blooms (2% each) and copper shapes-bars/rods/plates/strips, cast iron, castings, stainless steel bars & rods, including flats, steel cables, ferrochrome, ferromanganese, galvanized iron pipes, stainless steel tubes, stainless steel coils, strips & sheets, aluminium disk and circles and alumnium foil (1% each). However, the price of steel forgings-rough (1%) declined.


The index for ‘Manufacture of Fabricated Metal Products, Except Machinery and Equipment’ group declined by 0.1 percent to 111.8 (provisional) from 111.9 (provisional) for the previous month due to lower price of sanitary fittings of iron & steel (23%), forged steel rings and hand tools (2% each) and steel container, iron/steel cap and jigs & fixture (1% each). However, the price of bracket (5%), steel door (4%), stainless steel tank (3%), steel structures (2%) and steel drums and barrels and steel pipes, tubes & poles (1% each) moved up.


The index for ‘Manufacture of Computer, Electronic and Optical Products’ group declined by 0.3 percent to 110.7 (provisional) from 111.0 (provisional) for the previous month due to lower price of scientific time keeping device (4%), telephone sets including mobile hand sets (2%) and meter (non-electrical) and capacitors (1% each). However, the price of electro-diagnostic apparatus, used in medical, surgical, dental or veterinary sciences (3%) and sunglasses and air conditioner (1% each) moved up.



The index for ‘Manufacture of Electrical Equipment’ group declined by 0.6 percent to 109.4 (provisional) from 110.1 (provisional) for the previous month due to lower price of solenoid valve (6%), transformer and jelly filled cables (4% each), electric switch and connector/plug/socket/holder-electric (2% each) and insulator, dry cells such as torch light batteries, electric & other meters and electric switch gear control/starter (1% each). However, the price of electrical resistors (except heating resistors) and insulating & flexible wire (4% each), electrical relay/conductor and acsr conductors (3% each), electric welding machine and aluminium/alloy conductor (2% each) and rotor/magneto rotor assembly, copper wire, domestic gas stove and aluminium wire (1% each) moved up.



The index for ‘Manufacture of Machinery and Equipment’ group rose by 1.5 percent to 109.7 (provisional) from 108.1 (provisional) for the previous month due to higher price of agricultural tractors (16%), pressure vessel and tank for fermentation & other food processing (10%), roller mill (raymond) (9%), hydraulic pump, lathes, air filters, mining, quarrying & metallurgical machinery/parts and air or vacuum pump (2% each) and industrial valve, roller & ball bearings, manufacture of bearings, gears, gearing & driving elements, separator, sewing machines and injection pump (1% each). However, the price of cranes (12%), solar power system (solar panel & attachable equipment) (6%), open end spinning machinery and filtration equipment (4% each), chemical equipment & system, excavator and packing machine (2% each) and drilling machine, gasket kit, harvesters, oil pump and pharmaceutical machinery (1% each) declined.



The index for ‘Manufacture of Motor Vehicles, Trailers and Semi-Trailers’ group rose by 0.4 percent to 111.1 (provisional) from 110.7 (provisional) for the previous month due to higher price of brake pad/brake liner/brake block/brake rubber, others (5%), engine (2%) and seat for motor vehicles, piston ring/piston & compressor, head lamp and body (for commercial motor vehicles) (1% each). However, the price of cylinder liners (2%) and wheels/wheels & parts, chassis of different vehicle types, silencer & damper and shafts of all kinds (1% each) declined.



The index for ‘Manufacture of Other Transport Equipment’ group rose by 0.3 percent to 112.0 (provisional) from 111.7 (provisional) for the previous month due to higher price of railway brake gear and emu coaches (2% each) and tanker and scooters (1% each).



The index for ‘Other Manufacturing’ group rose by 2.5 percent to 106.8 (provisional) from 104.2 (provisional) for the previous month due to higher price of gold & gold ornaments (3%) and playing cards, sports goods of rubber (incl. balls), plastic moulded-others toys, non mechanical toys and football (1% each). However, the price of stringed musical instruments (incl.santoor, guitars, etc.) (4%) and silver, intraocular lens and cricket ball (1% each) declined.



*WPI FOOD INDEX (Weight 24.38%)*



The rate of inflation based on WPI Food Index consisting of ‘Food Articles’ from Primary Articles group and ‘Food Product’ from Manufactured Products group decreased from 1.65% in January, 2018 to 0.07% in February, 2018.



*FINAL INDEX FOR THE MONTH OF DECEMBER, 2017 (BASE YEAR: 2011-12=100)*



For the month of December, 2017, the final Wholesale Price Index for ‘All Commodities’ (Base: 2011-12=100) and annual rate of inflation remained unchanged at its provisional level of 115.7 and 3.58 percent respectively as reported on 15.01.2018.





*Next date of press release: 16/04/2018 for the month of March, 2018 *

*This press release is available at http://eaindustry.nic.in*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Railways
14-March, 2018 17:25 IST
*Modernization of Ticketing System in Railways *

Indian Railways provide computerized PRS (Passenger Reservation System) and UTS (Unreserved Ticketing System) counters at various locations. In addition to ticket counters, reserved tickets can be booked online and through Mobile App. Similarly, unreserved tickets can be booked through Automatic Ticket Vending Machines, Mobile phone as well as ticket booking counters. Indian Railways have also authorized following ticketing agents to issue Railway tickets:

i. Jan Sadharan Ticket Booking Sewaks (JTBS) to issue unreserved tickets in various parts of important cities.

ii. Yatri Ticket Suvidha Kendra (YTSK) licencee to issue reserved as well as unreserved tickets through computerised Passenger Reservation System (PRS)-cum- Unreserved Ticketing System (UTS) terminals provided in their premises.

iii. Station Ticket Booking Agents (STBA) to issue unreserved tickets from station premises of certain ‘E’ category stations.

iv. Rail Travellers’ Service Agents (RTSAs) to book tickets online (both i and e-tickets) through website of Indian Railway Catering & Tourism Corporation (IRCTC).

v. E-ticketing agents authorised by IRCTC to book e-tickets through website of IRCTC.

vi. Facilitators, who are retired Railway personnel, to issue unreserved tickets to the general public through Automatic Ticket Vending Machines (ATVMs).



Aforesaid steps have been taken for improving the ticketing system further and to facilitating hassle-free issuing of tickets to passengers. During the checks, instances of attempt to misuse reservation system do come to notice particularly during peak rush periods. With a view to keeping a check on the activities of unscrupulous elements including touts and unauthorised ticketing agents and to making general public aware of the implication of purchasing tickets from unscrupulous elements various steps have been taken which include streamlining of reservation system, making it more transparent, imparting information relating to availability of current status of reservation, increased digitization, conducting checks etc., the details of which are as follows:

i. Restriction on agents on booking of tickets during first thirty minutes of opening of Advance Reservation Period (ARP) booking and Tatkal booking.

ii. Condition of carrying one of the prescribed proofs of identity in original during journey by any one of the passengers booked on the ticket.

iii. Automatic preparation of reservation charts at least 4 hours before scheduled departure of train and thereafter booking of available accommodation through internet as well as through computerized Passenger Reservation System (PRS) counters.

iv. Making provision in the PRS system to transfer vacant available accommodation after preparation of second reservation chart to next remote location.

v. Introduction of Alternate Train Accommodation Scheme (ATAS) known as ‘VIKALP’ for providing confirmed accommodation to waitlisted passengers and also to ensure optimal utilization of available accommodation.

vi. Modification of Railway Passengers (Cancellation of Ticket and Refund of Fare) Rules to discourage speculative booking of tickets.

vii. Provision of CCTVs at important PRS locations.

viii. Only one booking in one user login session except for return/ onward journey between 0800 and 1200 hours.

ix. Provision of CAPTCHA in the booking page of e-ticket/i-ticket on the IRCTC website to check use of scripting tools by unscrupulous elements for cornering of tickets.

x. Introduction of a time check of 35 seconds for completion of online booking of tickets to avoid misuse through use of scripting software.

xi. Making One Time Password (OTP) mandatory for payment of tickets booked online.

xii. Conducting joint as well as independent checks by Commercial, Vigilance & Security Departments to curb the activities of touts.

xiii. Touts so apprehended taken up as per provisions of Law.

xiv. Intensification of checks during peak rush and festival periods. Touts and unauthorized vendors apprehended and prosecuted as per provision of section 143 & 144 of the Railways Act, 1989.





xv. Supplementing checks conducted at Reservation Offices by checks on the train to detect the cases of transferred reserved tickets i.e. persons found travelling fraudulently against accommodation actually reserved in the name of another passenger.

xvi. Conducting checks in booking offices, reservation offices, trains etc. to curb malpractices by Railway staff in connivance with touts. Stringent action taken against the railway staff under Disciplinary and Appeal Rules, if found indulging in malpractices.

xvii. Deployment of RPF staff at important Passenger Reservation System (PRS) Centers to prevent touting activities.

xviii. Surveillance is kept on the possible activities of touts and unauthorised vendors through Close Circuit Television Cameras installed at important Railway Stations.

xix. Taking action against illegal users of online e-ticketing under provision of section 143 of Railways Act, 1989.

xx. Educating general public through Public Address System and media, not to buy tickets from touts/unscrupulous elements and consequences of buying tickets from these sources.

xxi. Installation of Point of Sale (POS) machines in association with State Bank of India at various locations of Indian Railways i.e. PRS locations, UTS locations, Parcel/Goods locations.

xxii. Withdrawal of service charges applicable on transactions against credit/debit cards for purchasing journey tickets at Unreserved Ticketing System (UTS)/ Passenger Reservation System (PRS) counters.

xxiii. Acceptance of international Credit/ Debit cards issued outside India for booking of e-tickets through IRCTC website.

xxiv. Informing passengers about change in their reservation status in the case of Waiting list/RAC to confirmed, cancellation of trains, delayed running of train for more than one hour through SMS.

xxv. Granting of refund automatically to e-ticket holders in the case of cancellation of trains.

xxvi. Provision of facility of cancellation of confirmed/RAC/ waitlisted PRS counter tickets through IRCTC website (www.irctc.co.in) or through 139.

Whenever any case of irregularity committed by authorized ticketing agent comes to notice, suitable action as per provision of the agreement/rule is taken. Such instances generally occur during peak rush period when demand exceeds supply.

Indian Railways have taken various steps with a view to modernising the ticketing process like launching of Next Generation e-ticketing system with increased server capacity, implementation of multi layer security comprising Frontend and Backend Firewall, Web Application Firewall etc. Further, for promoting booking of e-ticket various steps have been taken viz. acceptance of various cashless modes of payment such as net banking, credit debit cards, cash cards and e-wallets; withdrawal of service charge on online booking of tickets from 23.11.2016 (till 31.03.2018), acceptance of Short Message Service sent by IRCTC and screen shot of e-ticket displayed through laptops/palmtops/mobile phones in lieu of Electronic Reservation Slip for travel on trains.



Further, following works have been sanctioned for modernization of ticketing system:




Modernization of Passenger Reservation System has been sanctioned at a cost of ₹ 109.44 crores in 2017-18. It will facilitate capability to handle higher number of transactions per second.
Modernisation of Unreserved Ticketing System has been sanctioned at a cost of ₹ 180.94 crores in 2017-18. It will cater to the growth in future in terms of number of transactions, terminals and locations. The existing hardware which has reached end of life will be replaced with latest technology equipments.
However, upgradation/modernisation of ticketing system is a continuous and ongoing process.

This information was given by the Minister of State of Railways Shri Rajen Gohain in a written reply to a question in Lok Sabha today.

.****

Ministry of Railways
14-March, 2018 17:24 IST
* Cashless Ticket Booking In Railways *

Following schemes have been introduced for promotion of cashless transaction on Indian Railways:-

i. The facility of online booking of reserved tickets has been provided through Indian Railway Catering and Tourism Corporation (IRCTC) website. The payment for tickets booked through IRCTC website is made through various cashless modes such as net banking, through credit/debit cards, cash cards and e-wallets. To incentivise payment through digital means, service charge on online booking of tickets was withdrawn for the tickets booked from 23.11.2016. The facility has been extended upto 31.03.2018.

ii. Indian Railways have tied up with State Bank of India to install 10,000 Point of Sale (POS) machines at various locations of Indian Railways i.e. Passenger Reservation System (PRS)/ Unreserved Ticketing System (UTS) ticket booking counters and Parcel/Goods locations.

iii. Booking of tickets through mobile phone has also been introduced wherein payment can be made through credit/debit cards, net banking, e-wallets etc.

iv. Service charge applicable on transactions against credit/debit cards for purchasing journey tickets at UTS/PRS counters has been withdrawn.

v. International credit/debit cards issued outside India are accepted for booking of e-tickets through IRCTC website.



vi. Automatic Ticket Vending Machines (ATVMs) have been introduced to facilitate sale of unreserved tickets which have provision of payment through smart cards.

vii. 0.5% discount is given on purchase of season tickets through digital means with effect from 01.01.2017 upto 31.03.2018.

viii. An optional travel insurance scheme with coverage of `10 lakh each had been launched at premium of `0.92 per passenger for those passengers who purchase their online e-ticket (RAC/confirmed ticket holder) from IRCTC website. Subsequently, this insurance scheme is being offered free of cost from 10.12.2016 and has been presently extended up to 31.08.2018 for those passengers who purchase their online e-ticket (RAC/confirmed ticket holder) from IRCTC website.

ix. 5% discount is given for digital payment of catering services on Indian Railways. This scheme has been extended up to 31.03.2018.

x. Provisions have been made in new Catering Policy 2017 for installation of facility of cashless transaction viz. POS/Swipe machine etc. in all the mobile and static units.

xi. 5% discount is given on online payment made for availing services like online booking of retiring rooms with effect from 01.01.2017.

xii. It has been decided to provide 5% discount on the total value of basic fare in PRS reserved counter ticket subject to maximum amount of discount on a ticket of `50 for payments made through Unified Payment Interface (UPI) including Bharat Interface for Money (BHIM) subject to value of ticket being `100 and more.

This information was given by the Minister of State of Railways Shri Rajen Gohain in a written reply to a question in Lok Sabha today.



****

Ministry of Railways
14-March, 2018 17:22 IST
 Discontinuation of pasting of reservation chart 

Based on a similar successful experiment conducted by South Western Railway, the practice of pasting of reservation charts on train coaches was discontinued at New Delhi, Hazrat Nizamuddin, Bombay Central, Chennai Central, Howrah and Sealdah stations of Indian Railways on experimental basis for a period of three months. Keeping in view the positive feedback received from Zonal Railways, it has been decided to discontinue pasting of reservation charts on reserved coaches of trains at all erstwhile A1, A & B category of stations as a pilot project for six months starting from 01.03.2018.

The logic behind doing away with the practice of pasting of reservation charts on reserved coaches is as under:-

(i) Passengers holding confirmed ticket are aware of their coach/berth number as the same is indicated on the tickets at the time of booking itself, except in case of First Class air-conditioned class.

(ii) At present around 65% of the reserved tickets are being issued through internet for which, mobile number is invariably captured on which an SMS is sent at the time of booking.

(iii) Waitlisted and Reservation Against Cancellation (RAC) passengers get their status update on their registered mobile number through SMS at the time of preparation of first reservation chart which is at least four hours before the scheduled departure of the train.

(iv) Digital charting system has been installed at major stations and at other stations manual boards are installed for displaying the status of the waitlisted tickets to guide the passengers.

(v) Apart from the above, Interactive Voice Response System (IVRS) service through 139, online booking website is available for passengers for checking the status of the tickets on real time basis.

(vi) It will save the cost of stationery as well as savings on account of manpower involved in pasting of reservation charts.

In view of the reasons mentioned above, now there is no need for the passengers to check their reservation status through the reservation charts displayed on the coaches. Moreover, reservation charts continue to be displayed on the station platforms for passengers including senior citizens who would like to view it on charts/ digital charts in all stations including A-1, A & B category stations.

This information was given by the Minister of State of Railways Shri Rajen Gohain in a written reply to a question in Lok Sabha today.

.****

Ministry of Railways
14-March, 2018 17:21 IST
*Women compartments in trains and security measures for passengers including women passengers 
*
Earmarking of accommodation for different categories of passengers including women passengers is done based on demand pattern and availability of accommodation, which is a continuous and ongoing process.

Section 58 of the Railways Act, 1989 provides for earmarking of accommodation for female passengers in trains. Accordingly, in trains carrying passengers, Indian Railways have earmarked following accommodation for female passengers:

i. A reservation quota of six berths in sleeper class (SL) in long distance Mail/Express trains has been earmarked for ladies irrespective of age travelling alone or in a group of female passengers.

ii. A combined quota of six lower berths per coach in Sleeper class and three lower berths per coach in Air Conditioned 3 tier (3AC) and Air Conditioned 2 tier (2AC) classes for senior citizens, female passengers 45 years of age and above, and pregnant women when travelling alone. In case of Rajdhani, Duronto and fully Air Conditioned Express trains, the number of berths to be earmarked under this quota in 3AC is 4 lower berths per coach as against 3 lower berths per coach in normal Mail/Express trains.

iii. A reservation quota of six berths in Air Conditioned 3 tier (3AC) in Garib Rath Express trains has been earmarked for exclusive use of female passengers irrespective of age travelling alone or in a group of female passengers.

iv. Second class accommodation for women in the second Class-cum-Luggage-cum Guard’s Coach(SLR) in most of the long distance trains.

v. Unreserved coaches/compartments for female passengers in EMU (Electrical Multiple Unit)/DMU (Diesel Multiple Unit)/ MMTS (Multi

Modal Transport System) trains & local passenger trains depending upon demand pattern as well as availability of accommodation.

vi. Running of ladies special Electrical Multiple Units (EMU)/ Mainline Electrical Multiple Units (MEMU) / Multi Modal Transport System (MMTS) services on the suburban sections of Mumbai, Kolkata, Secunderabad and Chennai as well as on the Delhi-National Capital Region (NCR) sections.

Policing on Railways being a State subject, prevention of crime, registration of cases, their investigation and maintenance of law and order in Railway premises as well as on running trains are the statutory responsibility of the State Governments, which they discharge through Government Railway Police (GRP)/District Police. However, Railway Protection Force (RPF) supplements the efforts of GRP in providing better protection and security of passenger area and passengers and for matters connected therewith.

However, to provide security to passengers including women passengers, following steps are being taken by Indian Railways:

1. On vulnerable and identified routes/sections, 2500 trains (on an average) are escorted by Railway Protection Force daily, in addition to 2200 trains escorted by Government Railway Police of different States daily.

2. Surveillance is kept through CCTV cameras, provided at about 394 stations over Indian Railways, to ensure safety and security of passengers.

3. Ladies Special trains running in Metropolitan cities are being escorted by lady RPF personnel. The train escorting parties have been briefed to keep extra vigil on the ladies coaches en route and at halting stations in long distance trains.

4. Through various social media platforms viz. Twitter, Facebook etc., Railways are in regular touch with passengers including women passengers to enhance security of passengers and to address their security concern.

5. Security Help Line number 182 is made operational over Indian Railways for security related assistance to passengers in distress.

6. An Integrated Security System consisting of surveillance of vulnerable stations through Close Circuit Television Camera Network, Access Control etc. has been sanctioned to improve surveillance mechanism over 202 railway stations.

7. Regular drives are conducted to prevent entry of male passengers in compartments reserved for ladies, and if found, they are prosecuted under the provisions of Railways Act.

8. Liaison is made by RPF with the State Police/GRP authorities at all levels for prevention of crime, registration of cases, their investigation and maintenance of law and order in Railway premises as well as on running trains.



This information was given by the Minister of State of Railways Shri Rajen Gohain in a written reply to a question in Lok Sabha today.



****

Ministry of Railways
14-March, 2018 17:19 IST
 Steps to improve passenger services and amenities in Railways 

Indian Railways has more than 8500 Stations. It has always been the endeavour of the Railways to provide adequate amenities to the passengers at the stations. Certain amenities are provided at the time of construction of new stations based on anticipated volume of traffic. Amenities are further augmented from time to time with growth in passenger traffic handled at stations, on the basis of the need felt, expectations of the travelling public and availability of funds.

In the recent past, Indian Railways have taken various steps to improve passenger services and facilitate, some of which are given below:-

*At stations: *

i. Lifts and Escalators at the stations for facilitating movement across platforms.

ii. Battery Operated Vehicles for carrying passengers before/after the train journey, especially senior citizens and persons with disabilities.

iii. Yatri Mitra Sewa for passengers requiring wheel-chair assistance.

iv. Well appointed Retiring Rooms, Waiting Halls and Executive Lounges to relax for passengers during transit.

v. Wi-fi facility at 127 important stations on IR.



*In Reservations and during travel: *

i. Introduction of the Alternate Train Accommodation Scheme known as ‘VIKALP’ to give option to waitlisted passengers to shift to alternate train having vacant accommodation.

ii. Provision of facility to physically handicapped persons to book reserved tickets online.

iii. Automatic refund of confirmed/ Reservation Against Cancellation (RAC) / e-tickets on cancellation of trains.

iv. Enhancement of Senior Citizen Quota as well as quota earmarked for physically handicapped persons.

v. Provision of facility to book available accommodation after preparation of first reservation chart through internet as well as across any computerized Passenger Reservation System (PRS) counter upto preparation of second reservation chart.

vi. Acceptance of all International Credit/Debit cards for booking of e-tickets through Indian Railway Catering and Tourism Corporation (IRCTC) website.

vii. The passengers having confirmed/RAC/Waitlisted PRS counter tickets may cancel the same through IRCTC website (www.irctc.co.in) or through 139 within the prescribed time limit and the refund amount maybe collected across PRS counter on surrendering the original ticket.

viii. Establishment of Yatri Ticket Suvidha Kendras for issuing of tickets through public private partnership for establishment and operation of computerised Passenger Reservation System (PRS)-cum Unreserved Ticketing System (UTS) terminals.

ix. Commencement of concierge services with facility for online booking of wheelchairs through IRCTC website at New Delhi and 23 other stations.

x. Provision of Automatic Ticket Vending Machines to facilitate purchase of unreserved journey tickets.

xi. Commissioning of online booking of retiring room at over 490 Railway stations.

*Provision of enhanced passenger amenities in train coaches is a continual endeavour of the Indian Railways (IR). *

*i. Some of the policy decisions taken in this regard are: *

a) Provision of cushioned seats in General Second class coaches.

b) Provision of bottle holder in Non-AC Sleeper Class coaches.

c) Provision of dust bins in Non-AC coaches.

d) Provision of mugs with chain in Non-AC coaches.

e) Provision of Health Faucets in AC as well as Non-AC Sleeper class coaches, etc.

*ii.* IR has also planned to improve the interior of the Integral Coach Factory (ICF) design coaches. New interiors with more pleasing colours, aesthetically designed fittings, paneling, improved toilets, etc. will be provided in the existing coaches by refurbishing them during Mid Life Rehabilitation (MLR). Work in 700 such Model rake coaches is being progressively carried out, out of which more than 100 Model rake coaches have already been turned out.

*iii.* Various premium services like Humsafar, Tejas, Antyodaya and coaches like Deen Dayalu and Anubhuti, which have improved passenger amenities, have also been introduced in service.

*iv.* IR has launched Project Swarn with the objective of significantly improving the passenger experience. In total, 14 Rajdhani and 15 Shatabdi trains will be covered.

*v.* For the assistance of visually impaired travelers, Integrated Braille signages, i.e signages superimposed with Braille scripts, are being provided in the newly manufactured coaches of IR. Retrofitment of the same in existing coaches has also been taken up in a phased manner.



In addition to above, to cater the needs of passengers, Indian Railway introduces new services and extends/increase the frequency of existing services. Efforts are made to speed-up train services and augment them, subject to operational feasibility and commercial justification. These are on-going process on Indian Railway. Further, to meet the extra rush of passengers during festival/holidays special trains are operated and extra coaches are also attached in trains.



This information was given by the Minister of State of Railways Shri Rajen Gohain in a written reply to a question in Lok Sabha today.



****
Ministry of Railways
14-March, 2018 17:18 IST
Electrification of Railway Network 

About 38,000 route kilometres of Indian Railways’ Broad Gauge (B.G.) route is non electrified at present. Estimated cost of 100% electrification is ₹ 32,591 crore.

The surplus generated by Railways and the budget sanctioned for the electrification for the last five years is given below:



* Year
Profit(In ₹ Crore)
Budget Outlay for Railway Electrification (In ₹ Crore)
Budget sanctioned towards electrification as percentage of total outlay *

2012-13
8262.48
830
1.38

2013-14
3455.65
1005
1.58

2014-15
7690.75
1206
1.84

2015-16
9589.50
2163
2.16

2016-17
4437.46
3396
2.81

This information was given by the Minister of State of Railways Shri Rajen Gohain in a written reply to a question in Lok Sabha today.

*******

Ministry of Railways
14-March, 2018 17:16 IST
* Installation of Lifts and Escalators at Railway Stations *

Railways has decided to provide escalators at all ‘A1’, ‘A’ & ‘C’ category stations (footfall 25000 and above for ‘C’ category stations) and lifts at A1’, ‘A’ & ‘C’ category stations and stations of tourist importance progressively. Accordingly, Railway has planned to provide additional 2589 additional escalators and 1000 lifts at Railway Stations.

So far, 473 escalators at 171 stations and 330 lifts at 137 stations have been provided. Further, work is in progress for about 308 nos. of escalators at 128 stations and 306 nos. of lifts at 97 stations. The Zone-wise details for lifts and escalators installed thereof are as under:

*Zonal Railway-wise Position of Lift & Escalators

SN
Zonal Railway
No. of Escalator Installed
No. of Stations covered
No. of Lift Installed
No. of Stations covered 




1
Central Railway
34
17
30
14

2
Eastern Railway
13
7
6
3

3
East Central Railway
6
3
-
-

4
East Coast Railway
6
2
9
4

5
Northern Railway
61
15
42
15

6
North Central Railway
17
7
3
2

7
Northeast Frontier Railway
4
2
-
-

8
North Western Railway
20
6
9
4

9
North Eastern Railway
20
8
12
4

10
Southern Railway
87
34
59
28

11
South Central Railway
42
15
49
20

12
South East Central Railway
8
3
12
5

13
South Western Railway
13
4
12
3

14
South Eastern Railway
12
6
10
4

15
Western Railway
43
14
46
18

16
West Central Railway
12
4
18
6

17
Metro
75
24
13
7

Total
473
171
330
137


This information was given by the Minister of State of Railways Shri Rajen Gohain in a written reply to a question in Lok Sabha today.



****

Ministry of Railways
14-March, 2018 17:15 IST
Cashless Transaction in Railways 

Keeping in view the Government’s directive to promote digital transactions and to facilitate passengers to make payments using credit/debit cards, Indian Railways have tied up with State Bank of India to install 10,000 Point of Sale (POS) machines at various locations of Indian Railways i.e. Passenger Reservation System (PRS)/ Unreserved Ticketing System (UTS) ticket booking counters and Parcel/Goods locations.


The cashless transaction in the case of freight business is more than 99%. As far as passenger business is concerned, during the period April, 2017 to February, 2018 approximately 66% of total reserved tickets were booked through cashless modes of payment through internet or through credit/debit cards across counters and approximately 70% of revenue has been received through cashless modes of payment in respect of reserved passenger segment.


This information was given by the Minister of State of Railways Shri Rajen Gohain in a written reply to a question in Lok Sabha today.



****


Ministry of Railways
14-March, 2018 17:14 IST
Development and Beautification of Railway Stations 

Presently, Railway stations are beautified/modernized under ‘Adarsh’ Station Scheme. Various passenger amenities which inter-alia include improvement to façade of the station building, retiring room, waiting room (with bathing facilities), separate waiting room for ladies, landscaping of circulating area, earmarked parking, signages, Pay & Use toilets, Foot Over Bridge, ramps at entry to station, separate parking for Persons with Disabilities (Divyangjan), Non-slippery walkway, ‘May I help you’ booth, trolley path etc. are proposed to be provided at Railway stations which are identified for development under this scheme as per the respective category of the station. So far, 18 Railway stations have been developed under this scheme during the financial year 2017-18.


At present, stations are taken up for development under ‘Adarsh’ Station Scheme and 44 stations in the State of Madhya Pradesh, have been identified for development under this scheme. Upgradation of stations on Indian Railways, including those in the State of Madhya Pradesh is a continuous and on-going process. Works in this regard are undertaken for improvement of passenger amenities depending upon need, volume of passenger traffic and inter-se priority subject to availability of funds.



This information was given by the Minister of State of Railways Shri Rajen Gohain in a written reply to a question in Lok Sabha today.

****
*


----------



## Hindustani78

Prime Minister's Office
15-March, 2018 13:27 IST
*PM conveys his greetings on Consumer Rights Day *

Prime Minister, Shri Narendra Modi has conveyed his greetings on Consumer Rights Day.

PM said, "Greetings on World Consumer Rights Day. The consumer plays an important role in the economy. Government of India is not only focussing on consumer protection but also consumer prosperity."

***


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Commerce & Industry
15-March, 2018 19:09 IST
*Minister of Commerce & Industry, Suresh Prabhu, Chairs Meeting on Making India USD 5 Trillion Economy in 7 Years *







Suresh Prabhu, Minister of Commerce& Industry addressing members of the task force.

Minister of Commerce& Industry, Suresh Prabhu, today chaired a working group on making India a USD 5 trillion economy in 7 years. The meeting was attended by heads of CII, FICCI, IFC, NASSCOM, NitiAayog and senior officials from the Departments of Commerce and DIPP.

The Minister said that India’s GDP could reach USD 5 trillion provided that there is consistent growth in manufacturing, services and agricultural sectors. The Minister underlined key role of the private sector to create new business models and strategies and leverage new technologies in order to fuel growth in the Indian economy. Government will act as the facilitator in this process.

The participants underlined the need to factor in technological disruptions, challenges due to climate change, positive use of India’s demographic dividend, conscious effort to make India’s manufacturing sector a part of global value chain and recognizing the importance of small and medium scale enterprises to fuel India’s growth story.

Government of India has focused on twelve Champion Sectorsto push growth in manufacturing and generate job opportunities in India. These sectors have potential to become global champions and drive double digit growth in manufacturing. 



****


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Personnel, Public Grievances & Pensions
15-March, 2018 15:16 IST
*Grievance Analysis and System Reform *

A Grievance Analysis Study has been conducted in respect of top 40 grievance receiving Ministries/Departments/Organizations listed on CPGRAMS for identifying grievance prone area, their roots cause analysis and suggested systemic reforms for reducing such grievances. For the top 20 Ministries/Departments about 80 reforms have been suggested out of which 35 reforms have been implemented. These reforms include automatic refunds on cancellation of Railway Tickets, Single Window Pension through disbursing Banks, intensive mechanized cleaning of coaches, e-verification of Income Tax Returns, expeditious Income Tax Returns upto Rs. 50,000/- etc. The reforms have been implemented by the concerned Ministries/Departments so that grievances on these specific issues could be reduced.

Grievances are required to be redressed in a decentralized manner by the Ministries/Departments/Organizations concerned as per work allocations under the allocation of Business rules, 1961. The details of receipt and disposal of grievances for the Ministries/Departments for the last three years are as under: 



Year
B/F
Received
Total
Disposed
% of disposal

2015
80065
879230
959295
769633
80.23

2016
189662
1194931
1384593
1187111
85.74

2017
197482
1417891
1615373
1493567
92.46


This was stated by the Union Minister of State (Independent Charge) of the Ministry of Development of North Eastern Region (DoNER), MoS PMO, Personnel, Public Grievances & Pensions, Atomic Energy and Space, Dr Jitendra Singh in a written reply in the Rajya Sabha today.

****

Ministry of Railways
15-March, 2018 17:29 IST
*Indian Railway goes Digital to motivate Employees to Share Good Work *

Continuing on its transformation journey, Indian Railways has developed an Online Portal called “Rail Good Work Portal” to enable the employees to freely share the good work being done by them and encourage easy and fast replication of these good work by other units.

This has motivated the employees from various zones, production units and divisions of Indian Railways to freely share the good work done by them. Within a month of launch of this Portal in early February 2018, over 600 such works done have been shared by employees from across the Railway zones. Employees are enthusiastically describing and sharing the initiatives taken by them in various areas of their work like safety improvement, cost reduction, operations improvement, maintenance improvement, improving customer experience, energy conservation & environment improvement, digital initiatives and human resource development.

The good work samples uploaded by employees are supported with pictures/sketches to facilitate appreciation. The name, mobile number and email id of the person of the railway unit who has implemented the good work is also available on the Portal so as to enable the viewing employees to contact him or her to learn more about the good work and how it can be implemented. 

This Portal provides a unique opportunity to field officers and staff of Railways to showcase their exemplary work which can be replicated across Indian Railways. In times to come this Platform will act as an enabler to the Railway System and also give a lot of confidence and sense of pride in their work to the Railway workforce.

*****

Ministry of Railways
15-March, 2018 17:22 IST
Ministry of Railways decides to revamp Platforms in Mumbai Suburban section to ensure safety of Rail passengers 

Out of 421 suburban platforms, there was scope for raising 414 platforms 344 platforms have been raised, target date for the project is by June 2018

For enhancement of Safety of commuters and Rail users, Ministry of Railways has decided to revamp platforms in Mumbai Suburban stations. Over Central & Western Railway Suburban sections, the work of raising of 421 Platforms started in 2015. So far, 344 platforms have been raised. The target date of completions is by June 2018.

In Central Railway, out of 276 suburban platforms, there was scope for raising 269 platforms from 840 mm to 900 mm. So far 201 platforms have been raised upto 900 mm. The remaining 68 platforms are within revised Schedule of Dimension of 840-900 mm and work is under progress. Out of remaining 7 platforms, 3 platforms are redundant and being dismantled and 4 of Parel will be raised along with the work for construction of Parel Terminus. 

In Western Railway, raising of platforms for 145 stations from 840 mm to 900 mm was taken up in January, 2015. Work on 143 platforms has been completed and work is under progress at 02 platforms. The work on these 02 platforms shall be completed by April, 2018.

*Benefits of raised platforms are:*


It is convenient for commuters in alighting and boarding the train as the gap between footboard and the platforms becomes bare minimum.
It also makes travel easier and more comfortable for Divyangjans.
The work for 344 Platforms has been accomplished against all the odds and deterrent factors. The major constraints faced during the work were amidst running local train services everyday over vast Mumbai Railway Suburban network with heavy passenger traffic, the work of raising of Platforms was carried out only during mid night hours. Within the available 2- 3 hours during the night time, the work of raising of platform was carried out with the safety of passengers in mind and with the minimum inconvenience to the passengers.

*****


----------



## Hindustani78

The Chairman, Railway Board, Shri Ashwani Lohani honoring the two Gangmen (Shri Ram Niwas and Shri Priya Swami) for averting accident, at a function, in New Delhi on March 15, 2018.




The Chairman, Railway Board, Shri Ashwani Lohani honoring the two Gangmen (Shri Ram Niwas and Shri Priya Swami) for averting accident, at a function, in New Delhi on March 15, 2018.





The Chairman, Railway Board, Shri Ashwani Lohani honored the two Gangmen (Shri Ram Niwas and Shri Priya Swami) for averting accident, at a function, in New Delhi on March 15, 2018.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Railways
16-March, 2018 17:03 IST
*Providing Healthy Food at Railway Stations *

To provide pure and healthy food to passengers, a new Catering Policy has been issued on 27th February 2017. As per Catering Policy 2017, Indian Railway Catering and Tourism Corporation Limited (IRCTC) has been mandated to carry out the unbundling by creating a distinction primarily between food preparation and food distribution on trains. In order to upgrade quality of food preparation, IRCTC is to set up new kitchens and upgrade existing ones. Further, detailed instructions/guidelines have been issued to the Zonal Railways for conducting joint inspections by Medical, Commercial and concerned infrastructure maintenance departments to inspect each and every catering unit (mobile and static) including base kitchens/cell kitchens on all Railway divisions/zones. Apart from this, regular and surprise inspections are done by Food Safety Officers, Designated Officers and Joint Food Safety Commissioners. A joint team of ticket checking staff and RPF/GRP staff also conduct surprise checks to prevent unauthorised vending on stations and trains. General Managers of the Zonal Railways have been requested to monitor such drives personally. Food samples collected by Food Safety Officers are sent to the nominated accredited Laboratories under Food Safety & Standard Act for analysis and testing. Penalties are imposed in cases of detection of unsatisfactory food samples and prosecutions are carried out as per provisions of Food Safety & Standard Rule -2011.

This information was given by the Minister of State of Railways Shri Rajen Gohain in a written reply to a question in Rajya Sabha today.



****

Ministry of Railways
16-March, 2018 17:02 IST
*Improvements in passenger amenities in Train Coaches *

Improvements in passenger amenities in train coaches are a continual endeavor of the Indian Railways (IR).


Some of the policy decisions taken in this regard are:

Provision of dust bins in Non-AC coaches.
 Provision of mugs with chain in Non-AC coaches.
Provision of Health Faucets in AC as well as Non-AC Sleeper class coaches.
OBHS has been made functional in 975 pair of trains of Indian Railways.
Clean My Coach/Coach Mitra is functional in about 950 pair of trains.
58 in house mechanised laundries have been made functional and with these there is perceptible improvement in the quality of linen provided in trains.



IR is improving the interior of the Integral Coach Factory (ICF) design coaches. New interiors with more pleasing colours, aesthetically designed fittings, panelling, improved toilets, etc. are being provided in the existing coaches by refurbishing them during Mid Life Rehabilitation (MLR). Work in 700 such Model rake coaches is being progressively carried out. Out of these, more than 100 Model rake coaches have already been turned out.



Various premium services like Humsafar, Tejas, Antyodaya and coaches like Deen Dayalu and Anubhuti, which have improved passenger amenities, have also been introduced in service.



IR has launched Project Swarn with the objective of significantly improving the passenger experience. In total, 14 Rajdhani and 15 Shatabdi trains will be covered.



For the assistance of visually impaired travellers, Integrated Braille signage, i.e signage superimposed with Braille scripts, are being provided in the newly manufactured coaches of IR. Retrofitment of the same in existing coaches has also been taken up in a phased manner.



All stations and passenger carrying trains are planned to be provided with CCTV based surveillance system and Wi-Fi facility.



Railway is providing 18 nos. of mobile charging points in all class of passenger coaches including general class coaches in phased manner. So far, all AC coaches have been provided with mobile charging points and 11452 sleeper coaches out of 16918 coaches & 10554 general coaches out of 17237 have been provided with 18 nos. of mobile charging points.



Indian Railways has been providing energy efficient LED lights to improve illumination level in coaches. So far, 5747 coaches have been provided with energy efficient LED lights.


This information was given by the Minister of State of Railways Shri Rajen Gohain in a written reply to a question in Rajya Sabha today.



****


Ministry of Railways
16-March, 2018 17:00 IST
*5850 Data Loggers provided at 42 Locations *

Data Logger is an electronic device that records status of signaling gears present in Railway Signaling System. It helps in preventive maintenance and failure analysis. It also helps to critically analyze unusual incidences in station yards. Presently, Data Loggers at 42 locations are linked with Control Office Application (COA) for capturing and disseminating real time information of train running to the rail users. A total of 5850 Data loggers are provided at the stations as on 31.01.2018.

Zonal Railway wise position of the same are as under:



S.N.
Railway
No. of Data Loggers.

1

Central

466

2

Eastern

352

3

Northern

547

4

North Eastern

254

5

Northeast Frontier

358

6

Southern

505

7

South Central

574

8

South Eastern

286

9

Western

446

10

East Central

408

11

East Coast

254

12

North Central

230

13

North Western

397

14

South East Central

195

15

South Western

296

16

West Central

282


Total Indian Railways

5850



This information was given by the Minister of State of Railways Shri Rajen Gohain in a written reply to a question in Rajya Sabha today.

****

Ministry of Railways
16-March, 2018 16:59 IST
*Modernisation of Railways *

It is the continual endeavor of Indian Railways (IR) to take measures for modernization under various segments of infrastructure and services – coaches and passenger services, electric locomotives, diesel locomotives, electrification, signaling etc., of Railways. Some of the steps taken during the last three years for the same are as under :


Proliferation of Linke Hofmann Busch(LHB) coaches, which are technologically superior, have better speed potential, aesthetics and safety features. The Production Units of IR would be producing only LHB coaches from the year 2018-19 onwards.
Semi high speed Gatimaan Express between Delhi and Agra has been introduced in service and is running at a maximum speed of 160 Kmph.
For the assistance of visually impaired travelers, Integrated Braille signages, i.e. signages superimposed with Braille scripts, are being provided in the newly manufactured coaches of IR. Retrofitment of the same in existing coaches has also been taken up in a phased manner.
473 escalators at 171 stations have been provided. Similarly, there is a massive expansion program for provision of lifts and provision has been made for 500 railway stations in Budget(2018-19).
A procurement cum Maintenance Agreement(PCMA) has been signed with Madhepura Electric Locomotive Private Limited (MELPL), a Joint Venture Company, for setting up of electric locomotive manufacturing facility at Madhepura, Bihar for manufacturing/supplying 800 High Horse Power.
During last three years (2015-18) total number of 91 Railways Electrification projects consisting of 16353 route kilometers at an estimated cost of `16725.50 crore have been included in Budget and pace of electrification has been increased from present average of 1441 RKM/Annum to 4000 RKM/Annum.
A work for modernisation of signaling system at a total cost of 44 million Euros on Ghaziabad-Kanpur section of North Central Railway was undertaken through funding from KFW (Kreditanstalt Fur Wiederaufbau) Bank, Germany.
As per Budget announcement(2015-16) of Hon’ble MR, Indian Railways shall provide 1000 Mega Watt(MW) solar power plants & 200 MW wind power plants by 2020. Till date, solar power plants of 33.14 MW have already been installed & various other initiatives in this direction are in progress. Similarly, 36.5 MW of wind power plants have been installed so far & other initiatives are in progress.
All Railway Stations, service buildings & residential quarters are being provided with energy efficient LED fittings replacing the existing inefficient electrical fittings. So far 6762 numbers of Railway stations have already been provided with 100% LED lighting.

This information was given by the Minister of State of Railways Shri Rajen Gohain in a written reply to a question in Rajya Sabha today.

****


Ministry of Railways
16-March, 2018 16:59 IST
*More than 11.5 Crore tickets booked through Reservation Centres *

The number of tickets booked in reservation centres during the last three years are:

2015-16 : 1488,58,451 

2016-17 : 1403,30,264

2017-18 : 1162,55,931(Till February ’2018)



Number of reservation centres in the country(Zone -wise) at present, is as under:

S. No.

Zonal Railway

Number of reservation centres

1

Konkan Railway

28

2

West Central Railway

115

3

North Central Railway

120

4

East Coast Railway

131

5

South East Central Railway

132

6

South Eastern Railway

145

7

South Western Railway

169

8

North Eastern Railway

175

9

North Western Railway

191

10

East Central Railway

200

11

Eastern Railway

201

12

Central Railway

222

13

Northeast Frontier Railway

234

14

Southern Railway

312

15

Western Railway

322

16

South Central Railway

343

17

Northern Railway

418

*Total 3458*



This information was given by the Minister of State of Railways Shri Rajen Gohain in a written reply to a question in Rajya Sabha today.

****


Ministry of Railways
16-March, 2018 16:57 IST
*Training provisions to Apprentices in Railways *

Ministry of Railways is providing training to Apprentices in various disciplines/trades under Apprentices Act, 1961. The number of persons provided training in various disciplines/trades during last two years is given below:-



*Persons trained trade-wise in the last two years*

*NAME OF TRADES / DISCIPLINES*

*2015-2016*

*2016-17*

Mechanic/Diesel

439

773

Electrical/Electronic

0

14

Electrical/Diesel

6

33

Mechanic Electronic

46

52

Electrician

786

1172

Fitter

2100

2509

Carpenter

273

226

Mechanic Motor Vehicle

38

32

AC Mechanic

0

24

Mechanic

0

6

Welder (Gas & Electric)

896

733

Painter General

244

140

Paint and Trimming

0

6

Machinist

281

223

Turner

86

67

Crane Operator

0

1

Mechanic Machine Tool Maintenance (MMTM)

40

21

Refrigeration & Air Conditioner

31

26

Wireman

2

28

Computer Operator and Programming Asstt.

79

57

Offset Machine Minder

0

1

RFM

67

77

Armeture Winder

0

1

MMW

0

1

Inst. Mech.

16

11

Draftsman (Mech.)

2

0

Electric Power

0

12

Draftsman (Civil)

0

1

Strenographer

0

2

Plumber

9

16

SMW

17

17

Wireman

9

3

Lineman

1

1

CNC

0

5

M L Pathology

0

1

M L Radiology

0

2

Handset Repair Engineer Level-II

0

20

Programming and Systems Administration Asstt.

40

54

*TOTAL*

*5508*

*6368*



Stipend is paid to such Act Apprentice trainees as per sub-rule (1) of rule 11 of ‘Apprenticeship Rules, 1992, which states:-

(i) During the first year of training: Seventy percent of minimum wage of semi-skilled workers notified by the respective State or Union territory.

(ii) During the second year of training: Eighty percent of minimum wage of semi-skilled workers notified by the respective State or Union territory.

(iii) During the third and fourth year of training: Ninety percent of minimum wage of semi-skilled workers notified by the respective State or Union territory.



Provided that in the case where the minimum rate of wage for trade is not notified by the State Government or Union territory, then, the maximum wages of the Scheduled Employment notified by such State Government or Union territory for semi-skilled workers shall be taken into account for paying the stipend in respect of that trade.

Number of Act Apprentices trainees who have been provided jobs in the Railways itself during last three years are 656. 

This information was given by the Minister of State of Railways Shri Rajen Gohain in a written reply to a question in Rajya Sabha today.



****

Ministry of Railways
16-March, 2018 16:55 IST
*60% of Total Passenger carrying coaches fitted with Bio-Toilets *

Approximately 60% of the total passenger carrying coaches over Indian Railways have been installed with bio-toilets. The earlier plan to fit bio-toilets in the entire fleet of coaches by the year 2021-22 has been advanced to 2019 in the Budget 2017-18.



A list of some of the trains having coaches equipped with bio-toilets is given below:-

*Zonal Railways*

*Trains*

*Central*

22135/36 Nagpur-Rewa Superfast Express,

22119/20 Mumbai CSTM-Karmali Tejas Express,

12131/32 Dadar-Sai Nagar Shirdi Express.

*East Coast*

18401/02 Puri-Okha Express,

18496/95 Bhubaneswar-Rameswaram Express,

12898/97 Bhubaneswar-Pondicherry Express.

*East Central*

55575/76 Darbhanga-Biraul Passenger,

13241/42 Banka-Rajendra Nagar Intercity Express,

12355/56 Rajendra Nagar-Jammu Tawi Archana Express.

*Eastern*

12343/44 Darjeeling Mail,

12377/78 Padatik Express,

12345/46 Saraighat Express.

*North Central*

22431/32 Allahabad-Udhampur Express,

12417/18 Prayagraj Express,

11107/08 Bundelkhand Express.

*North Eastern*

15045/46 Gorakhpur-Okha Express,

15119/20 Manduadih-Rameswaram Express,

12595/96 Gorakhpur-Anand Vihar Terminal Hamsafar Express.

*Northeast Frontier*

15635/36 Okha-Guwahati Express,

15647/48 Lokmanya Tilak (T)-Guwahati Express,

15717/18 Guwahati-Mariani Intercity Express.

*Northern*

14611/12 Shri Mata Vaishno Devi Katra-Ghazipur City Express,

14609/10 Hemkunt Express ,

12471/72 Swaraj Express.

*North Western*

22497/98 Shri Ganganagar-Tiruchchirappalli Humsafar Express,

14889/90 Bhagat Ki Kothi-Munabao Thar Express,

14811/12 Delhi Sarai Rohilla-Sikar Express.

*Zonal Railways*

*Trains*

*South Central*

12757/58 Secunderabad-Sirpur Kaghaznagar Express,

17019/20 Hyderabad-Jaipur Express,

12721/22 Hyderabad-Nizamuddin Dakshin Express.

*South East Central*

18241/42 Durg-Ambikapur Express,

18247/48 Bilaspur-Rewa Express,

58219/20 Bilaspur-Chirmiri Express.

*South Eastern*

18007/08 Shalimar-Vanjapur Intercity Express,

22877/78 Howrah-Ernakulam Antyodaya Express,

22887/88 Howrah-Yesvantpur Humsafar Express.

*Southern*

12635/36 Chennai Egmore-Madurai Vaigai Express,

12605/06 Chennai Egmore-Karaikudi Pallavan Express,

22661/62 Chennai Egmore-Rameswaram Sethu Express.

*South Western*

16589/90 Rani Channamma Express,

12627/28 Karnataka Express,

16501/02 Ahmedabad-Yesvantpur Express.

*West Central*

12121/22 Madhya Pradesh Sampark Kranti Express,

11449/50 Jabalpur-Shri Mata Vaishno Devi Katra Express,

12193/94 Jabalpur-Yesvantpur Express.

*Western*

22969/70 Okha-Varanasi Express,

19573/74 Okha-Jaipur Express,

19565/66 Okha-Dehradun Uttaranchal Express.



This information was given by the Minister of State of Railways Shri Rajen Gohain in a written reply to a question in Rajya Sabha today.

****

Ministry of Railways
16-March, 2018 16:53 IST
*More than One Lakh Bio-Toilets installed in Trains *

The targets vis-à-vis achievements for installation of bio-toilets in coaches by Indian Railways over the years are as below:

Year

2015-16
2016-17
2017-18
Total

Target
17000
30000
40000
87000

Achievement
15442
34134
51087 (February 2018)
100663



Indian Railways have installed 1,00,663 bio-toilets during 2015-16, 2016-17 and 2017-18 (till February 2018) surpassing the cumulative target of installation of 87,000 bio-toilets.

The expenditure booked on installation of bio-toilets by Zonal Railways for the year 2015-16, 2016-17 and 2017-18 (till December 2017) is as below: 

(Rupees in Crores)

Year

2015-16
2016-17
2017-18
Total

Expenditure booked 
63.2
234.74
216.03
513.97


In addition to above, expenditure incurred on fitment of bio-toilets in new coaches by Production Units during the year 2015-16, 2016-17 and 2017-18 (till January 2018) is as below: 

(Rupees in Crores)

Year
2015-16
2016-17
2017-18
Total

Expenditure incurred
90.1
91.8
99.8
281.7


The utilization of funds commensurate with the number of bio-toilets installed in coaches.

This information was given by the Minister of State of Railways Shri Rajen Gohain in a written reply to a question in Rajya Sabha today.

****

Ministry of Railways
16-March, 2018 16:04 IST
*Indian Railways to Implement Electronic Reverse Auction for All High Value Procurements of Goods, Services and Works *

Policy Decision to Improve Transparency and Competitive Bidding and Provide a Level Playing Field to the Industry Even 10% Cost Savings with Improved Competition May Result in Overall Annual Saving Upto Rs. 10,000 Crores 

Indian Railways as a major reforms initiative has decided to implement Electronic Reverse Auction for all High Value procurements. A policy decision to this effect has been taken to include supply of Goods, Services and also for Projects and Works. The Reverse Auction will be applied to all Zonal Railways, Production Units and by all Railway PSUs.

Implementation of Electronic Reverse Auction will improve Transparency and Competitive Bidding and provide a level playing field to the Industry engaged in supply of Goods, Services and Works. New Software is being developed by CRIS, Railways own IT Wing and is expected to be ready to be adopted soon. Initially all Supply Tenders of over 10 crores each shall be covered through Electronic Reverse Auction. Similarly, all Services and Works above Rs. 50 crores each shall be covered through Electronic Reverse Auction. This shall cover bulk of Goods Procurements value wise.

Indian Railways procures Goods worth Rs 50,000 crores annually, needed for Production and Maintenance of Rolling Stock and for operation of Passenger and Goods, Services and other safety related works. In addition, Rs 10,000 crores worth of Track supply materials are procured. Projects and Works over Rs.one lakh crores are taken up for expansion of Railway infrastructure and upgradation. 

Electronic Reverse Auction is expected to offer Industry greater ‘Ease of Doing Business’ as it will eliminate human intervention and will provide paperless transactions. Such electronic auction is expected to offer more competitive bids for Railways supply items and for Works. Even a 10% saving in cost due to improved competition may result in overall annual saving of upto Rs. 10,000 crores for procurements of Goods, Services and Works.

Reverse Auction software shall be easy to operate by all without charging any fee and with this, decision Making in high value purchase process will become digital and online. Reverse Auction shall also cover the Government of India policy initiatives taken such as “Make in India Policy”, MSME Policy and will also permit New Vendors with capabilities to develop.



*********

Ministry of Railways
16-March, 2018 12:46 IST
*Ministry of Railways Devises action plan for improvement in passenger experience at Hazrat Nizamuddin station *

Action plan envisages redesigning & earmarking the lanes for car/bus/ taxi/tsr /pedestrians, deploying uniformed marshals for regulation of traffic, parking for “DIVYANGS” 

Ministry of Railways is constantly striving to improve passenger amenities and facilities for making the journey of passengers comfortable and pleasant. 

Towards this objective, a committee of senior officers was nominated for identifying the amenities and facilities that could be further provided at Hazrat Nizamuddin Railway Station to make the overall experience of the passengers who visit that station even more pleasant and enjoyable. The committee was also tasked with preparing the Comprehensive Action Plan for removal of any deficiencies & for improvement of passenger amenities and experience at Hazrat Nizamuddin Railway station.

The nominated officers’ committee examined the entire station premises and prepared action plan has been made for execution in three phases namely –


Immediate measures (to be implemented within 6 months),
Short term measures (to be implemented in 6 to 12 months) and
Long term measures (to be implemented in 12 to 18 months),
The plan covers improvements on all platforms, station buildings circulating areas, parking areas, traffic movement, parcel movement/stacking area, signages at platforms, security arrangements and station cleanliness. 

*Immediate measures (to be implemented by June’18)*


Widening & smoothening of entry to approach road at 1st entry side and beautification along road.
Parking for “Divyangs” to be earmarked near Main Porch.
Complete renovation of toilet block and bathing area.
 Retro-reflective/LED Signage Boards to be designed aesthetically and to be located/placed at conspicuous & strategic locations in circulating area, concourse, Platforms and Foot over Bridges (FOB).
At the circulating and parking area on main entry side, there is traffic congestion due to unauthorized parking by Taxi/Auto & unregulated stoppages for drop off & pick up and poor drainage. Redesigning & earmarking the Lanes for Car/Bus/ Taxi/TSR /pedestrians. Identifying locations for drop off/pick up and parking. Deploying uniformed marshals for regulation of traffic. New drainage pipes (RCC) & manholes/gutters.
Sufficient no. of Stainless Steel benches to be provided at all platforms and concourses.
 Disused/ abandoned old structures (cages etc.) at various platforms be identified & removed from platform
Unused porta-cabin structure on Platform-1 to be redeveloped as cloak room.
Renovation of 2 Retiring Rooms on Ground Floor.
RO Water plant at 2nd entry.
Lift for Passengers at Platform No. 1.
At platform no. 2/3 &4/5 new water booths and Platform resurfacing.
Flooring of FOB (Okhla End) to be provided with Granite.
Worn out AC Sheet of roof / broken false ceiling to be replaced with meta-colour sheet &False ceiling to be replaced with ACP, windows to be replaced in Booking Hall and Windows on 2nd Entry (1st Floor).
Toilet blocks on Platform no. 4/5 & 6/7 to be provided on “Pay & Use” basis.
AC roof Sheets of both FOBs to be replaced with meta-colour sheet.
Stainless Steel railings for dividers to be provided on FOBs. 
Damaged drain along platform no. 6/7 to be constructed.
Escalator on platform no. 6/7.
Damaged platform copings to be replaced and damaged platform surfaces to be resurfaced with VDC flooring/Kota stone flooring.
*Short term measures (to be implemented in 6-12 months)*


New toilet blocks to be provided on Platform no. 2/3,
Damaged Valley gutter of shelters on Platforms to be replaced.
Footpath to be provided on Approach road.
Deluxe “Pay & Use” Toilet to be provided in circulating areas.
Switching over to completely mechanized cleaning system at station.
*Long Term Measures (to be implemented in 12 to 18 Months).*


 Escalator to be provided on 2nd entry Side FOB.
Damaged washable aprons of Platform nos. 1, 5 & 7 to be repaired.
Washable apron to be provided on Platform no. 3 & 4.
Redevelopment and remodelling of 2nd entry.
VIP lounge on Platform no. 1 (Okhla end) by IRCTC for development.
Staff Quarters on Okhla side to be relocated & area vacated to be utilised for parking & other facilities
Complete renovation of TTE Rest house.
Shri R N Singh, Divisional Railway Manager, Delhi Division said that Modernization of Hazrat Nizamuddin Railway Station shall be done to bring about tremendous improvement in passenger amenities & services at Hazrat Nizamuddin railway station in next 12 months. Shri R N Singh stated that this will significantly improve cleanliness & shall give a very comfortable and pleasant experience to passengers who use Hazrat Nizamuddin Station for their journey.

*****

Ministry of Railways
16-March, 2018 12:17 IST
*Railways introduces innovative analytical approach to locomotive scheduling to enhance productivity *

Indian Railways has introduced an innovative analytical approach to optimize the deployment of electric and diesel locomotivesrun passenger trains. This involves use of a software based mathematical decision support system to increase the productivity of locomotives.

Indian Railways has a fleet of about 3300 electric and diesel locomotive running passenger trains across the country. Locomotives are deployed to run passenger trains through cyclic schedules called locomotive links. Hitherto, locomotive links were being manually prepared by the respective sixteen zones to operate the trains allocated to the zones.

Ministry of Railways, with the help of experts, has evolved and implemented the software based decision support system to optimize the deployment of locomotives to run passenger trains at an all India level. The decision support system utilizes a mathematical model to work out the minimum number of locomotives required to run all the passenger trains as per time table while meeting the maintenance and operations requirements.

A pilot optimization exercise has been conducted by Transformation Cell of Railway Board, with active participation of all the sixteen zonal railways. This has resulted in reorganizing of locomotive links, which will save 30 diesel and 42 electric locomotives (costing about Rs.720 crores) being currently run in passenger services. The revised links are under implementation. These 72 locomotives released from passenger operations will be utilized to run additional freight trains and earn additional revenues.

Since timetabling of passenger trains is a dynamic process in view of periodic changes in train schedules, introduction of new trains and also the change in traction due to ongoing electrification, Ministry of Railways in Budget 2018-19 have sanctioned a project to be implemented by CRIS to institutionalize this process of locomotive link optimization using decision support system software across Indian Railways.

*****


----------



## Hindustani78

The Union Minister for Railways and Coal, Shri Piyush Goyal at the 58th National Cost Convention, in New Delhi on March 17, 2018.




The Union Minister for Railways and Coal, Shri Piyush Goyal at the 58th National Cost Convention, in New Delhi on March 17, 2018.





The Union Minister for Railways and Coal, Shri Piyush Goyal addressing the session titled “Indian Railways-Certified Management Accountants as game changers”, at the 58th National Cost Convention, in New Delhi on March 17, 2018.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Railways
19-March, 2018 18:30 IST
*Indian Railways hands over 18 microprocessor controlled Indian locomotives to Myanma Railways. *

It was the first project completed in the current Indian Line of Credit. RITES Ltd., a PSU of Ministry of Railways is a principal partner of Myanma Railways.

As per vision of Prime Minister Shri Narendra Modi, Indian Railways is playing a pivotal role in developing cordial relations with the neighboring countries. India and Myanmar have been long enjoying cooperation in the Railway sector over the last two decades.

To further boost the cooperation between two countries, Shri Rajen Gohain, Minister of State of Railways attended the formal handing over ceremony of 18th AC-DC 1350 HP diesel electric locomotive to Myanma Railways, supplied by RITES and manufactured by Diesel Locomotive Works, Varanasi, India.

These 18 locomotives are fitted with micro-processor control based system. 1350 HP AC/DC main line diesel locomotives with maximum speed of 100 KM PH have been customised for Myanma Railways, built by Diesel Locomotive Works, Varanasi, India. They are extremely fuel efficient are eqquipped with the latest features. Most of these supplies in the railway sector have been carried out under Indian Line of Credit. As per the agreement schedule, all locomotives were to be delivered by September, 2018. They have been delivered six months ahead of the schedule.

Speaking on the occasion, Shri Rajen Gohain, Minister of State of Railways expressed his pleasure on the close cooperation between the two railway systems on regular basis since last 20 years. He congratulated Indian Railways in completing the project, much ahead of delivery schedule and providing locomotives with many contemporary new features over the earlier supplies. He thanked the Indian Embassy in Myanmar for their full coordination and assistance with the Myanmar authorities in easy facilitation of the project. The Minister said that this association will help strengthen friendly border relations with India.








Loco handing over ceremony held at Ney Pi Taw, Myanmar on March 19, 2018

On the occasion, HE U.Thant Sin Moung, Minister of Transportation and Communication mentioned the valued cordial relationship between the two countries and how it can go beyond the present interaction. He showed keen interest in the training programmes offered by the Indian Railways and on the Signaling and Telecommunication systems.

RITES, a Public Sector Enterprise under the Ministry of Railways is the export arm of the railways undertaking various projects worldwide. RITES has engaged in the supply of Railway rolling stock (locomotives, coaches, wagons, permanent way maintenance vehicles), maintenance of railway infrastructure, technical studies, training of Myanmar Railway officials. Soon, RITES would take up the study for upgradation & maintenance of workshops. A team of experts from Diesel Modernization Works, Patiala would visit Myanmar soon.








***

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Railways
20-March, 2018 11:55 IST
*20% Posts Reserved For Course Completed Act Apprentices’ Who Were Engaged in Railway Establishments *

*Following is the text of Statement by Union Minister of Railways Shri Piyush Goyal in context of Students Agitation in Mumbai this morning*:-


“Indian Railways is currently in the midst of a massive recruitment exercise. Indian Railways has come out with a policy to ensure a fair, transparent and competitive recruitment process that follows the law and the guidelines laid down by Hon’ble Supreme Court.

We have already reserved 20% posts for ‘Course Completed Act Apprentices’ who were engaged in Railway establishments under the Apprenticeship Act. This has been done as per Section 22(1) of the Apprentices Act and the various judgements pronounced by the Hon’ble Supreme Court from time to time. Applicants who completed the Apprenticeship course have also been given an age relaxation equal to the period of apprenticeship.

This is the single largest recruitment ever undertaken by any organisation in India and also the largest opportunity for all sections of youth, including the apprentices to join the Indian Railway in a very transparent and fair manner.


I appeal to my young friends to apply for these large number of jobs, for which the last date of application is 31/03/2018, and join the process of recruitment so that all applicants get a fair and equal opportunity to serve the country.” 

***

The Union Minister for Railways and Coal, Shri Piyush Goyal addressing a press conference, in New Delhi on March 20, 2018.





The Union Minister for Railways and Coal, Shri Piyush Goyal addressing a press conference, in New Delhi on March 20, 2018.





The Union Minister for Railways and Coal, Shri Piyush Goyal addressing a press conference, in New Delhi on March 20, 2018.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Chemicals and Fertilizers
20-March, 2018 16:14 IST
*Government approves Plastic Park to be set up in Deoghar District, Jharkhand *

Deoghar to become a Plastic Hub: Shri Ananthkumar 

Union Minister for Chemicals & Fertilizers and Parliamentary Affairs, Shri Ananthkumar announced that the Government of India has approved the setting up of a Plastic Park in Deoghar District, Jharkhand, here today. The project would be set up at a cost of Rs. 120 crores in an area of 150 acres and a range of polymer products including woven sacks, moulded furniture, water tanks, bottles, pipes mosquito nets, etc would be manufactured. It has great potential for attracting investment for setting up an ecosystem for plastic industry and generate employment opportunities for the local populace, the Minister informed.

Addressing the media, Shri Ananthkumar informed that the project is likely to provide direct employment generation to about 6000 people and indirect employment to over 30000 people. The Minister also requested the State government of Jharkhand to facilitate land/ building infrastructure to set up a Central Institute for Plastic Engineering & Technology (CIPET) alongside the Plastic Park so that invaluable human resource may be trained thereto become plastic engineers and technicians. This human resource is of vital importance as the plastic industry is growing at a rapid pace and the polymer consumption in India would double from the current 10 million metric tonnes to 20 million metric tonnes by 2022, the Minister added.

Shri Ananthkumar also announced the setting up of Rs. 3.5 crore Plastic Recycling unit at Deoghar to tackle the menace of plastic waste being generated due to the place being a tourist attraction. Deoghar receives over 5 crore tourists per year, leading to generation of a lot of plastic waste. This waste needs to be recycled scientifically to contain the plastic waste generation and ensure sustainable development, hence the plastic recycling unit would be of huge importance, the Minister informed.

The coming up of the Plastic Park, CIPET and the Plastic Recycling unit would build an ecosystem that would encourage setting up of Plastic Industry at Deoghar, thereby making it a ‘Plastic Hub’ in the future, Shri Ananthkumar said.


*****


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Railways
21-March, 2018 19:12 IST
*Sanitary Pad Vending Machine at Railway Stations *

The feasibility of installing Sanitary Pad Vending Machines is presently being examined through trial basis. Sanitary Pad Vending machines have been installed at several stations as a charitable measure, on no-profit-no-loss basis, by Railway Women’s Welfare Central Organization on trial. Depending on the success, further proliferation will be done. 

This information was given by the Minister of State of Railways Shri Rajen Gohain in a written reply to a question in Lok Sabha today. 

****

Ministry of Railways
21-March, 2018 19:10 IST
*Railways drive against employees on unauthorized absence *

In November, 2017, a drive was launched by the Railways to identify employees on unauthorised absence in various Zonal Railways and Production Units. A total of 13,521 employees were reported to be on unauthorised absence, the details of which are given below. Appropriate action under Disciplinary and Appeal Rules has been initiated against such absentees.



*Break up of 13,521 Employees on unauthorised absence(Provisional)*



*Zonal Railway/Production Unit
No of Absentees *

Central
1375

East Coast
683

East Central
1792

Eastern
1214

North Central
844

North Eastern
358

Northern
1301

North Western
360

South Central
650

South East Central
274

South Eastern
829

Southern
1476

South Western
216

West Central
550

Western
1414

Chittaranjan Locomotive Works
34

Diesel Locomotive Works
6

Diesel Loco Modernisation Works
6

Integral Coach Factory
115

Rail Coach Factory
19

Rail Wheel Factory
5

Total of Railways and PUs
13521

This information was given by the Minister of State of Railways Shri Rajen Gohain in a written reply to a question in Lok Sabha today.

****

Ministry of Railways
21-March, 2018 19:09 IST
*Dedicated freight corridors to improve ease of logistics in Indian Railways *

Dedicated Freight Corridor (DFC) is targeted for commissioning in phases by the year 2020. Eastern DFC connects the mineral and industrial belts of Eastern India with North India. Western DFC connects the ports on the western coast to the hinterland in Northern and North-Western India. The main objective underlying DFCs, is creation of an efficient, dedicated rail corridor for freight movement and thereby reduce the cost and improve the ease of logistics. DFC directly benefits the States coming on its alignment, namely Punjab, Haryana, Uttar Pradesh, Bihar, Jharkhand, West Bengal, Rajasthan, Gujarat and Maharashtra and other neighbouring States by facilitating creation of industrial corridors/clusters based on DFC.

Improvement in the freight transportations are envisaged with commissioning of DFC are :

(i) Improved connectivity to ports and industrial clusters.

(ii) Adequate carrying capacity for freight trains.

(iii) Increase in average speed of freight trains.

(iv) Possibility of running scheduled freight trains with guaranteed transit time.



This information was given by the Minister of State of Railways Shri Rajen Gohain in a written reply to a question in Lok Sabha today.

****

Ministry of Railways
21-March, 2018 19:08 IST
*More than 85,00 crore set aside for periodic overhauling/servicing of Railway coaches *

All the coaches running on Indian Railways are periodically overhauled as prescribed in maintenance manuals/instructions.

The Government has allocated Rs. 8560 crore in Budget Estimates 2017-18 for the periodic overhauling/servicing of railway coaches.

Acquisition of new coaches for replacement of over-aged stock is a continuous process on Indian Railways. Coaches are replaced after attaining their prescribed codal life or prematurely in case of heavy damage to structural members. The details of the coaches replaced in the last three years, Zone-wise are as under:-





* Zonal Railway
2014-15
2015-16
2016-17 *

Central Railway
128
78
147

Eastern Railway
135
92
124

Northern Railway
148
219
229

North Eastern Railway
38
132
29

Northeast Frontier Railway
61
53
59

Southern Railway
217
112
270

South Central Railway
83
127
150

South Eastern Railway
56
93
84

Western Railway
90
150
157

East Central Railway
26
37
28


This information was given by the Minister of State of Railways Shri Rajen Gohain in a written reply to a question in Lok Sabha today.

****

Ministry of Railways
21-March, 2018 19:04 IST
*Promotion of digital transactions In Railways *

The amount of revenue received on account of ticket booking through digital means during the Financial Year 2017-18 ( up to February, 2018) is Rs. 27504.51 crore out of which the amount received on account of digital transaction in reserved passenger segment is Rs. 26100.27 crore which is approximately 70% of total passenger earnings in reserved segment. The amount received on account of digital transaction in unreserved passenger segment is Rs. 1404.24 crore which is approximately 9% of total passenger earnings in unreserved segment. The cashless transaction in case of freight traffic is above 99%.

Further, Indian Railways have undertaken following measures to promote digital transactions:-

i. The facility of online booking of reserved tickets has been provided through Indian Railway Catering and Tourism Corporation (IRCTC) website. The payment for tickets booked through IRCTC website is made through various cashless modes such as net banking, through credit/debit cards, cash cards and e-wallets. To incentivise payment through digital means, service charge on online booking of tickets was withdrawn for the tickets booked from 23.11.2016. The facility has been extended upto 31.03.2018.

ii. Indian Railways have tied up with State Bank of India to install 10,000 Point of Sale (POS) machines at various locations of Indian Railways i.e. Passenger Reservation System (PRS)/ Unreserved Ticketing System (UTS) ticket booking counters and Parcel/Goods locations.


iii. Booking of tickets through mobile phone has also been introduced wherein payment can be made through credit/debit cards, net banking, e-wallets etc.

iv. Service charge applicable on transactions against credit/debit cards for purchasing journey tickets at UTS/PRS counters has been withdrawn.

v. International credit/debit cards issued outside India are accepted for booking of e-tickets through IRCTC website.

vi. Automatic Ticket Vending Machines (ATVMs) have been introduced to facilitate sale of unreserved tickets which have provision of payment through smart cards.

vii. 0.5% discount is given on purchase of season tickets through digital means with effect from 01.01.2017 upto 31.03.2018.

viii. It has been decided to provide 5% discount on the total value of basic fare in PRS reserved counter ticket subject to maximum amount of discount of Rs. 50 on a ticket for payments made through Unified Payment Interface (UPI) including Bharat Interface for Money (BHIM) subject to value of ticket being Rs. 100 and more.

ix. Electronic Payment system for collection of freight charges is already in place. All major customers are covered under this system and around 83% of total freight is being collected through it, besides, there is provision for collecting wagon registration fee under electronic registration of demand for wagons through IRCTC payment gateway.



The zone-wise detail of number of digital transaction over Indian Railways at the ticket booking counter, ticket booking through mobile phone and Automatic Ticket Vending Machine (ATVM) is given below : -



*Number of Digital Transactions (In Lakhs) *

ZONAL RAILWAYS
FY 2017-18 (Up to February)

FY 2016-17 (Up to February)

Central

1036.07

1218.33

East Central

0.13

0.01

East Coast

73.91

79.01

Eastern

57.44

43.09

North Central

21.55

0.08

North Eastern

192.93

108.47

Northeast Frontier

0.10

0.004

Northern

121.29

12.69

North Western

298.87

274.74

South Central

400.98

380.62

South East Central

56.32

30.13

South Eastern

14.87

16.65

Southern

376.35

335.01

South Western

71.63

33.15

West Central

163.75

103.83

Western

486.30

470.93

Total

3372.48

3106.73



The number of transactions at the IRCTC website (e-ticket/i-ticket) is as under:-





* Financial Year *

*Number of transactions (in lakhs) *

2017-18 ( upto February)

2237.83

2016-17

2092.95


Improvements in the system including digital transaction are a continuous process. Modifications in the ticket booking system and the payment receipt systems with regard to digitization are made in accordance with the advancements in the technologies for the benefit of the rail users.

This information was given by the Minister of State of Railways Shri Rajen Gohain in a written reply to a question in Lok Sabha today.

****

Ministry of Railways
21-March, 2018 18:09 IST
*Ministry of Railways Sanctions Quadrupling Works in Bengaluru Area for enhancement of Suburban and other Railway Traffic to ease congestion *

Two additional lines between Bengaluru and Whitefield will benefit 62,000 daily commuters in the IT hub area Ministry of Railways has sanctioned works to the tune of nearly Rs.1500 crores for line capacity expansion works in and around Bengaluru area

Keeping in view the requirements of augmenting line capacity, specially to meet the requirements of suburban traffic, Ministry of Railways has sanctioned the Quadrupling Project, with a provision of 02 additional lines (one on either side of the existing 02 lines) from Bengaluru Cantt. to Whitefield at a cost of Rs.492.87 crores.

As a measure to ease the congestion, it has been decided to strengthen the busy section with two additional lines between Bengaluru and Whitefield. This stretch of 25 Km will involve 6 most important stations -Bengaluru Cantonment, Bengaluru East, Baiyyapannahalli, Krishnarajapuram, Hoodi and Whitefield. This will benefit 62,000 daily commuters in this section by making commuting within Bengaluru easy and faster.

The Project will be taken up immediately and planned to be completed within a period of 2 – 3 years. It will be a boon for the local public of Bengaluru, specially belonging to the IT hub of Whitefield area. Presently, 146 and 94 trains are running from Bengaluru and Yesvantpur stations respectively out of which 122 are of suburban nature catering to commuters.

A major portion of these suburban trains are running in Bengaluru-Whitefield section. In view of increasing commuter requirement, in last one and half year itself, 26 suburban services have been introduced along with 7 long distance trains in Bengaluru area. Recently also, 4 suburban services between KSR Bengaluru- Baiyyappanahalli and Baiyappanahalli- Bengaluru have been introduced. KSR Bengaluru- Whitefield railway line is now congested and it’s line capacity utilization has exceeded 100%.



The project of Quadrupling between Bengaluru – Whitefield had been sanctioned during 1997-98 but was pending due to issues of land cost / availability, etc. Though MoUD subsequently recommended for Transit Oriented Development (TOD) of Krishnarajapuram and Whitefield stations involving extension of Bengaluru Metro, it had been decided to drop the quadrupling project considering its non-viability. 

*OTHER WORKS :-*



In addition to the above, Ministry of Railways have, in the Budget 2018-19, sanctioned the following Doubling works around Bengaluru area which will serve to augment the line capacity in the Sections for running additional train services including suburban trains :


Doubling of track between Yesvantpur – Baiyyappanahalli – Channasandra (21.70 km.) at a cost of Rs.169.64 crores.


Doubling of track between Baiyyappanahalli – Hosur (48 km.) at a cost of Rs.375.66 crores.

 An amount of Rs.15 crores approx. has also been sanctioned for de-bottlenecking works in the highly congested Bengaluru station to facilitate introduction of more services.

The above are in addition to the recently completed works viz. Doubling with Electrification of Yesvantpur – Yelahanka and Yelahanka – Channasandra sections at a cost of Rs.250 crores approx. and the major on-going work for development of new Coaching Terminal at Baiyyappanahalli at a cost of Rs.152 crores to de-congest the existing Terminals at Bengaluru and Yesvantpur. 

Thus, Ministry of Railways has sanctioned works to the tune of nearly Rs.1500 crores for line capacity expansion works in and around Bengaluru area over the last 2-3 years which will go a long way in enabling running of additional trains including suburban trains.

These works have been sanctioned by Ministry of Railways at its own cost without waiting for their proposal on cost sharing basis with the State Government. Moreover, these works are in addition to the proposed Project of Suburban Railway System (including elevated corridors) for Bengaluru area at a total cost of Rs.17,000 crores approx. on Joint Venture basis with Government of Karnataka (announced in Budget 2018-19) for which discussions are already in progress.

***


Ministry of Railways
21-March, 2018 16:44 IST
*17.63 Lakh Senior Citizens give up Concessional value of passenger fare Subsidy *

Indian Railways has gained an amount of Rs 28.98 Crores on account of senior citizens opting to give up subsidy. 

Indian Railways have registered a rise of 35% in the number of senior citizens who have chosen to give up the subsidy. Option for giving up of concession in passenger fare for senior citizens to the element of 100% was already available. Further w.e.f. 22nd July 2017, senior citizens were given the option to avail either the full concession provided to them on rail tickets or half of it.

Till 22nd February 2018, 9.08 lakh senior citizens gave up 100% of their concessional value whereas 8.55 lakh senior citizens gave up 50% of concessional value of passenger fare. During the current financial year 2017-18, Indian Railways has gained an amount of Rs 28.98 Crores on account of senior citizens opting to give up subsidy.



At present, male senior citizens get 40 per cent while women get 50 per cent concession on the total fare. Though there are many categories of passengers including sportspersons and differently-abled persons who avail concessions, the major beneficiaries are in the senior citizen segment.



*****

Ministry of Railways
21-March, 2018 17:34 IST
* Maintenance of Railway Tracks *

Safety is accorded the highest priority by Indian Railways and all possible steps are undertaken on a continual basis to prevent accidents and to enhance safety. These include timely replacement of over-aged assets, adoption of suitable technologies for upgradation and maintenance of track, rolling stock, signalling and interlocking systems, safety drives, greater emphasis on training of officials and safety inspections at regular intervals to monitor and educate staff for observance of safe practices. The Railways’ Capital Outlay has been fixed at Rs. 1,20,000 crore in Revised Estimate 2017-18, which is Rs. 10,065 crore higher than Actual Expenditure 2016-17 of Rs.1,09,935 crore. To give fillip to passenger safety, the Government has introduced ‘Rashtriya Rail Sanraksha Kosh’ (RRSK) in 2017-18 with a corpus of Rs. 1 lakh crore to be spent over a period of five years, to clear the backlog of renewal/replacement of safety assents. The Capital Allocation of 2017-18 also includes Rs. 20,000 crore under ‘Rashtriya Rail Sanraksha Kosh’ (RRSK) to be spent on identified works under planheads Track Renewals, Bridge Works, Signalling and Telecommunication Works, Road Safety Works of Level Crossings and Road Over/Under Bridges, Rolling Stock, Traffic Facilities, Electrical Works, Machinery and Plant, Workshops, Passenger Amenities and Training.

Inspection of Railway Track is done as per Indian Railway Permanent Way (IRPW) Manual, which requires Inspection of track by mechanized means, supplemented by detailed manual inspection to ensure safety. Induction of state of the art technology is a continuous process. Induction of various state of the art technology for monitoring and inspection of rail tracks have been considered, such as Integrated Track recording Cars (TRCs), Ground Penetration Radar, Axle Box Mounted Accelerometers, Component Monitoring system and Vehicular Ultra Sonic Flaw Detection (USFD). Maintenance of track is done with fleets of state of the art track maintenance machines deployed over different Zonal Railways.

This information was given by the Minister of State of Railways Shri Rajen Gohain in a written reply to a question in Lok Sabha today.



****

Ministry of Railways
21-March, 2018 17:33 IST
*New Catering Policy of Railways *

New Catering Policy was notified on 27 February 2017, with the objective of providing quality food to rail passengers, by unbundling catering services on trains, and creating a primary distinction between food preparation and food distribution in trains. The essential features of the New Catering Policy 2017, inter-alia includes:- (i) Indian Railway Catering and Tourism Corporation Limited (IRCTC) shall manage catering service on all mobile units and meals will be picked from nominated kitchens. (ii) The setting up/ development/ refurbishment of new or existing Base Kitchens/Kitchen units will be undertaken by IRCTC. These modern, state of the art kitchens will be owned, operated and managed by IRCTC. (iii) IRCTC shall engage service providers from hospitality industry for

service of food in trains. (iv) IRCTC to involve/empanel Self Help groups for providing catering related services. (v) Zonal railways shall manage minor static unit (catering stall /milk stalls/ trolleys etc). (vi) Allotments of General Minor Units at all category stations will be done through competitive open tendering system by divisions. (vii) For the purpose of allotment, a Refreshment Room (at B and below category of stations) or a stall or a trolley to be deemed as one unit. As such, a single unit is to be awarded through a single license. (viii) 33 % sub quota for women in allotment of each category of minor catering units at all category of station to be provided.

Steps taken/ being taken to ensure that good quality and hygienic food is served to the passengers inter-alia include (i) Optional Catering Service has been introduced as a pilot project, on 32 Rajdhani/Shatabdi/Duronto trains under the management of IRCTC. (ii) Introduction of station based E-catering for widening the range of options available to passengers for ordering food of their choice. (iii) Pilot for introduction of precooked food (‘ready to eat’ meals) in the range of options available to passengers. (iv) Operation of Centralized Catering Service Monitoring Cell (CSMC) (toll free number 1800-111-321) for prompt redressal of passenger grievances relating to the catering activities and real time assistance to travelling public. (v) Operation of all India Helpline (No.138) for rail-users to lodge complaints/suggestions regarding food and catering services. (vi) A Twitter handle @ IRCATERING has also been made operational to cater to the complaints/suggestions with regard to catering services.

Allotment of catering contracts by IRCTC and Zonal Railways under the framework of Catering Policy 2017 is an on-going process, as per the need and requirement of catering services. At present IRCTC is managing 334 pairs of Duronto, Rajdhani, Shatabdi and Mail/Express trains and 223 static units.

Providing quality and hygienic food under both mobile and static catering units is the aim of the Railways. Checking of quality and quantity of food is an integral part of its inspection, which is being done regularly by Railway officials. All complaints are dealt strictly and action including monitory penalty, debarring and termination of contract is taken as per the gravity of the complaint and decisions are taken on case to case basis.

This information was given by the Minister of State of Railways Shri Rajen Gohain in a written reply to a question in Lok Sabha today.

****

Ministry of Railways21-March, 2018 17:32 IST
Categorization of Railway Stations 

Criteria for categorisation of stations have been revised w.e.f. November, 2017. As per the new categorization, both number of footfalls and passenger earnings of stations have been taken into account for categorization of stations.

The stations have been clubbed into 3 groups i.e. Non-suburban (NSG), Suburban (SG) and Halt (HG). Further these groups have been put in grades ranging from 1-6, 1-3 and 1-3 respectively.



* Category of stations
Criteria of Proposed Earnings
Criteria of Proposed outward Passengers handled@ *

*NON SUBURBAN STATIONS *

NSG 1

More than 500 Crore

More than 20 Million

NSG 2

More than 100 crore, less than or equal to 500 Crore

More than 10 Million, less than or equal to 20 Million

NSG 3

More than 20 Crore, less than or equal to 100 Crore

More than 05 Million, less than or equal to 10 Million

NSG 4

More than 10 Crore, less than or equal to 20 Crore

More than 02 Million, less than or equal to 05 Million

NSG 5

More than 01 Crore, less than or equal to 10 Crore

More than 01 Million, less than or equal to 02 Million

NSG 6

less than or equal to 01 Crore

less than or equal to 01 Million

*SUBURBAN STATIONS *

SG 1

More than 25 Crore

More than 30 Million

SG 2

More than 10 Crore, less than or equal to 25 Crore

More than 10 Million, less than or equal to 30 Million

SG 3

less than or equal to 10 Crore

less than or equal to 10 Million

*HALT STATIONS *

HG 1

More than 50 lakh

More than 03 lakh

HG 2

More than 05 lakh, less than or equal to 50 lakh

More than 01 lakh, less than or equal to 03 lakh

HG 3

less than or equal to 05 lakh

less than or equal to 01 lakh



This information was given by the Minister of State of Railways Shri Rajen Gohain in a written reply to a question in Lok Sabha today.

****

Ministry of Railways
21-March, 2018 17:31 IST
* Green corridors will help sections become free from human waste discharge from trains *

As a part of “Swachh Bharat Mission”, Indian Railways is proliferating bio-toilets on its coaching stock so that no human waste is discharged from coaches on to the track. In order to demonstrate the advantage of fitment of Bio-toilets, 6 Green corridors were made functional during the year 2016-2017. During the year 2017-18, 16 green corridors have already been made functional. Indian Railways has commissioned the following 22 sections as Green corridors free from human waste discharge from trains:-



* Railway
Section
Date of Commissioning
Kms
State *

Central Railway
Daund-Baramati
Feb, 2018
43
Maharashtra

Central Railway
Chalisgaon-Dhule
Dec, 2017
56
Maharashtra

East Central Railway
Sakari-Biraul
Mar, 2018
35
Bihar

Eastern Railway
Madhupur-Giridih
Feb, 2017
38
Jharkhand/West Bengal

Eastern Railway
Bhagalpur-Banka
Aug, 2017
53
Bihar

North Eastern Railway
Bhojipura-Pilibhit
Nov, 2017
40
Uttar Pradesh 

North Eastern Railway
Chhapra-Thave
Jan, 2018
109
Bihar

Northeast Frontier Railway
Chaparmukh –Silghat
July, 2017
82
Assam

Northeast Frontier Railway
Katakhal-Bairabi
Jan, 2018
84
Assam

Northeast Frontier Railway
Arunachal-Vangaichungpao
Jan, 2018
61
Assam/
Manipur

North Western Railway
Barmer-Munabao
March,2017
119
Rajasthan

North Western Railway
Pipar Road-Bilara
March,2017
41
Rajasthan

North Western Railway
Hanumangarh-Sadalpur
April, 2017
178
Rajasthan

North Western Railway
Sikar- Loharu
Feb, 2018
150
Rajasthan/ Haryana

North Western Railway
Anupgarh-Suratgarh
Aug, 2017
77
Rajasthan

Southern Railway
Rameswaram-Manamadurai
July, 2016
119
Tamil Nadu

Southern Railway
Trichy –Manamadurai (excluding TPJ)
Oct,2017
151
Tamil Nadu

Southern Railway
Madurai- Manamadurai (excludingMDU)
Oct, 2017
48
Tamil Nadu

Southern Railway
Virudhnagar- Manamadurai (excluding VPT)
Oct, 2017
67
Tamil Nadu

Western Railway
Okha-Kanalus Junction
Oct, 2016
140
Gujarat

Western Railway
Porbandar-Wansjaliya
Oct, 2016
33
Gujarat

Western Railway
Dhola Junction Mahuva(excluding Rajula Road-Rajula City)
Jan, 2018
127
Gujarat


The plan to fit bio-toilets in the entire fleet of coaches of Indian Railways by the year 2021-22 has been advanced to 2019 in the Budget 2017-18. After completion of fitting of bio-toilets in all coaches, the complete Indian Railways network will automatically become human waste discharge free from coaches.

This information was given by the Minister of State of Railways Shri Rajen Gohain in a written reply to a question in Lok Sabha today.

****

Ministry of Railways
21-March, 2018 17:30 IST
* Employment Generation in Railways *

Filling up of vacancies in Railways is a continuous process through various modes of intake. The policy of the Railway administration is to fill up the vacancies as per the laid down procedure through Railway Recruitment Boards (RRBs) and Railway Recruitment Cells (RRCs). There is always a time-lag between occurrence of vacancies and processing the same for filling up, which involves notification of vacancies, holding examinations, finalizing of select panels and issue of appointment letters. However, manpower planning requires continuous review of sanctioned strength in view of ever changing technology, working systems and creation of new assets and introduction of new trains.

Recently, Railway Recruitment Boards (RRBs) have published two fresh notifications viz. Centralized employment Notification (CEN) No. 01/2018 on 03.02.2018, for recruitment for 26,502 vacancies of Asst. Loco Pilots (ALPs) & Technicians, and CEN No. 02/2018 on 10.02.2018, for recruitment for 62,907 vacancies of Level-1 (erstwhile Group ‘D’) staff. The closing dates of online applications for both these CENs are 31.03.2018.


The details of the employment given by Railways in technical and non technical grades during the last three years and the current year is as under –



(i) In Group ‘C’ categories :-


* Year
Candidates empanelled for 

Technical posts
Non-technicalposts*

*Total Candidates Empanelled *



2014-15
6006
9185
15191

2015-16
22529
5466
27995

2016-17
17354
2233
19587

2017-18(upto 31.12.2017)
2223
14604
16827

Total
48112
31488
79600


(ii) Candidates empanelled by RRCs in last three years in Level-1 of 7th CPC Pay Matrix (18000-56900) :-



* Year *

*Candidates empanelled in Level-1 *

2014-15
31995

2015-16
51808

2016-17
6731

Total
90534


This information was given by the Minister of State of Railways Shri Rajen Gohain in a written reply to a question in Lok Sabha today.

****

Ministry of Railways
21-March, 2018 16:48 IST
*IRCTC introduces billing through Point of Sale (POS) hand held machines in trains to check overcharging by vendors *

The POS billing machines are being introduced in trains in phases Currently it is avai1able in train no. 2627-28, SBC-NDLS Karnataka Express on pilot basis In next phase, 100 POS machines are being commissioned on 26 trains 

Taking a step towards passenger awareness for menu & tariff of meal and catering items being sold onboard in trains, IRCTC is introducing billing through Point of Sale (POS) hand held machines in trains. There have been some complaints of passengers regarding overcharging by the vendors in trains. IRCTC has been continuously taking passenger friendly steps so as to ensure smooth catering services as well as disseminate information critical for passenger travelling in trains. This will help not only making passengers aware of relevant information but also in improving the passenger satisfaction.

The POS billing machines are being introduced in trains in phases. IRCTC has already introduced POS machines in train no. 12627-28, SBC-NDLS Karnataka Express on pilot basis. Further, in next phase, 100 POS machines are being commissioned on 26 trains. There are 50 rakes (composition of coaches forming a train) of the identified 26 trains. Each rake of the train shall be provided with 2 POS machines each to start with which shall be progressively increased as per the usage & response from passengers. IRCTC is also deploying its officials onboard on these trains for the purpose of monitoring the catering services. These Officials are also being provided with Tablets (Tab) which will be used for collection of passenger feedbacks.

The service providers managing the onboard services are also being trained at its Central Kitchen at Noida for usage of the POS machine which has the ability to manage MIS. The training shall commence with effect from 21.03.2018 and shall continue till 24.03.2018 for the first batch.

***


----------



## Triclosan Comp

Expect fare rise soon.

Expect fare rise soon.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Railways
22-March, 2018 11:44 IST
*Indian Railways plans to use GIS portal to monitor, maintain and manage its assets *

MOU between Ministry of Railways and ISRO signed for mutual cooperation Railway will use satellite imagery to identify new encroachment all around station GPS based mapping of Indian Railways assets on GIS platform likely to be completed by December, 2018

Indian Railways have large number of assets including land assets that need to be effectively monitored, managed and maintained. As railway operations have wide spatial coverage, GIS mapping of assets on Indian Railways can be used for better management.

All Indian Railways assets are to be mapped and these will be subsequently used to develop Indian Railways’ GIS portal. Work is in progress for GPS based mapping of Indian Railways assets including land assets on GIS platform likely to be completed by December, 2018. MOU has been signed with Centre for Railway Information System (CRIS) to this effect and CRIS is developing this Application. In this Application land plans of Indian Railways will be available for viewing overlaid on Satellite Imagery. Satellite imagery is being taken from Bhuvan Platform of ISRO. MOU between Ministry of Railways and ISRO has been signed for mutual cooperation in various phases. After development of GIS portal, it may be possible to identify new encroachment all around station by comparing the images of Satellite Imagery which are updated by ISRO after a regular interval.

*****


----------



## recon scout

I live near a junction, not a big rail nerd or enthusiast but I am trying to learn about the various types of engines etc.

If someone wants, I could post pics


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Corporate Affairs
23-March, 2018 18:41 IST
*MoS for Communications (Independent Charge) and Railways, Shri Manoj Sinha: Competition is the catalyst for change, quality and affordable prices; Delivers Valedictory Address at the International Competition Network Annual Conference 2018 (ICN2018) in New Delhi today; *

Three-day International Competition Network’s Annual Conference 2018 comes to an end

Competition is a catalyst for change and when competition works well, the consumers are well informed as well as fully empowered. This was stated by the Union Minister of State for Communication (Independent Charge) and Railways Shri Manoj Sinha. He said that fair and healthy competition in the long run benefits businesses as well as consumers and economy as a whole. The Minister said that _“the unfolding competitive federalism among States is the new reality of brand India”._ Shri Sinha was delivering the Valedictory Address at the International Competition Network’s 17th Annual Conference 2018 which concluded here today. The three day ICN Annual Conference was organized by the Competition Commission of India (CCI) from 21st to 23rd March 2018 in the national capital. The Conference brought together more than 520 delegates from 73 countries.

Delivering the Valedictory Address, the Union MoS, Shri Sinha further said the resultant benefits of fair competition — in the form of more choices, better quality, and lower prices for the consumers — are too obvious to be recounted. The Minister said that competition has positive impact on the economy at large. He said that competition also leads to innovation because if a company is the sole player in a monopolistic market, there is hardly any rational or incentive for it to innovate and drive improvements in its products and services. The Minister said that collective enforcement is the need of the hour in the globalised world. While complementing the CCI for holding 2018 ICN Annual Conference, the Minister expressed confidence that the outcome of the 3-day Conference would help address many of the practical challenges that come in the way of making our businesses and economic environments more vibrant, fair, equitable, inclusive and sustainable. He also appreciated CCI for their diligent and prompt processing of merger in the Telecom sector in less than one month.

The Union Minister, Shri Sinha said the big jump in India’s rank from 55 to 39 in World Economic Forum’s (WEF) Global Competitiveness Report in two years; improvement in its ranking from 142nd position to 100th in Ease of Doing Business in last three years and from 65th to 40th position in WEF Travel & Tourism Competitiveness Index in just four years, reflect the significant progress we have made as a nation under the dynamic leadership of the Prime Minister, Shri Narendra Modi.

Shri Sinha lauded the role of CCI in providing the competition authorities of different countries with a formal but specialised platform by hosting the ICN Annual Conference 2018 for working towards convergence of sound competition policies and best practices. It has been a torch-bearer for 138 competition agencies in 125 countries. He said that events such as these become important for all the stakeholders to come together, exchange thoughts, ideas and information, and learn from their collective experiences.

There were eight Plenaries and Twenty-Four Breakout Sessions in the three days International Conference. From India’s point of view, the focus of discussion was on the ‘Special Project on Cartel Enforcement and Competition’ that provides insight into the areas of rampant cartelisation, use of tools for effective cartel investigation, and the need for focussed advocacy in vulnerable areas. Other areas of discussion that generated an enthusiastic response among participants were ‘_perspectives from the bench: litigating competition cases_’, ‘_advocacy at the top at any time_’ and ‘_vertical restraints in offline and online markets_’.

In his Closing Remarks, Shri D.K.Sikri, Chairperson, CCI highlighted that despite differences in geographies, businesses and content of law across the globe, there is a common language of communication when it comes to implementation of competition law. He said the energy and activity of delegates from more than 70 countries was unique and enthusiastic. Relating competition and law, the CCI Chairperson said at the heart of competition are the economic principles that must be governed by law. He said that the role of the ICN Annual Conference was to bring stakeholders face to face with issues and this Conference has helped in facilitating international cooperation and sharing of best practices on competition law and its application amongst member countries.

The event concluded with CCI handing-over the baton to Colombia for the next ICN Annual Conference - 2019. The 2019 Conference would focus on digital economy, leniency programme, private enforcement, vertical mergers and vertical restraint.

****


----------



## Hindustani78

The Minister of State for Communications (I/C) and Railways, Shri Manoj Sinha at the Valedictory Session of the International Competition Network Annual Conference 2018 (ICN2018), organised by the Competition Commission of India, in New Delhi on March 23, 2018.





The Minister of State for Communications (I/C) and Railways, Shri Manoj Sinha addressing the Valedictory Session of the International Competition Network Annual Conference 2018 (ICN2018), organised by the Competition Commission of India, in New Delhi on March 23, 2018.






The Minister of State for Communications (I/C) and Railways, Shri Manoj Sinha addressing the Valedictory Session of the International Competition Network Annual Conference 2018 (ICN2018), organised by the Competition Commission of India, in New Delhi on March 23, 2018.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Railways
26-March, 2018 15:19 IST
*Government Guarantee for Indian Railway Finance Corporation (IRFC) Bonds: to further ease the flow of borrowed funds for Ministry of Railways to undertake projects *

Ministry of Finance has approved Government guarantee of Rs. 5000 crore in the current Financial Year for Indian Railway Finance Corporation* (*IRFC) bonds to be subscribed by Life Insurance Corporation (LIC). The guarantee fee for the aforesaid amount has also been waived by Ministry of Finance (MOF).


Ministry of Railways had entered into Memorandum of Understanding (MoU) with LIC on 11th March 2015 by which LIC has to provide a financial assistance of Rs. 150000 crore for identified Railway projects from 2015 to 2019. In terms of aforesaid MoU, IRFC has been raising funds from LIC by issue of bonds having a tenor of 30 years and remitting the funds to Ministry of Railways for construction of Railway projects. However due to exposure limit constraints as per IRDA guidelines; LIC has not been able to subscribe to IRFC bonds beyond a certain limit. In order to overcome the exposure limit constraint, Ministry of Finance has approved Government guarantee so that LIC can subscribe to Government guaranteed bonds without any limit as per IRDA guidelines. The LIC funds are available to Ministry of Railways at 30 bps above 10 year benchmark yield. The above decision will further ease the flow of borrowed funds for Ministry of Railways to undertake projects.

***


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Railways
27-March, 2018 18:56 IST
* Enhanced Safety Measures for Women in Railway 
*

* Policing on Railways being a State subject, *prevention of crime, registration of cases, their investigation and maintenance of law and order in Railway premises as well as on running trains are the statutory responsibility of the State Governments, which they discharge through Government Railway Police (GRP)/District Police. However, Railway Protection Force (RPF) supplements the efforts of GRP in providing better protection and security of passenger area and passengers and for matters connected therewith.



Following measures are being taken by the Railways to ensure security of passengers including women passengers: 


On vulnerable and identified routes/sections, 2500 trains (on an average) are escorted by Railway Protection Force daily, in addition to 2200 trains escorted by Government Railway Police of different States daily.
Ladies Special trains running in Metropolitan cities are being escorted by lady RPF personnel. In other trains, where escorts are provided, the train escorting parties have been briefed to keep extra vigil on the ladies coaches en-route and at halting stations in long distance trains.
Through various social media platforms viz. Twitter, Facebook, etc., Railways are in regular touch with passengers including women passengers to enhance security of passengers and to address their security concern.
Security Help Line number 182 is operational over Indian Railways for security related assistance to women and other needy passengers in distress. It is being automated to ensure speedy assistance.
Regular drives are conducted to prevent entry of male passengers in compartments reserved for ladies, and if found, they are prosecuted under the provisions of Railways Act.
Liaison is made by RPF with the State Police/GRP authorities at all levels to ensure security of women passengers and for prevention of crime, registration of cases, their investigation and maintenance of law and order in Railway premises as well as on running trains.
Surveillance is kept through CCTV cameras, provided at about 394 stations over Indian Railways, to ensure safety and security of passengers including women passengers.
Ministry of Railways has decided to provide CCTV based surveillance system at all Railway Stations and train coaches.
An Integrated Security System (ISS) consisting of surveillance of vulnerable stations through Close Circuit Television Camera Network, Access Control etc. has been sanctioned to improve surveillance mechanism over 202 railway stations.


This information was made available in reply to a question in Rajya Sabha.



****

Ministry of Railways
27-March, 2018 18:55 IST
*Switch over to LHB Train Coaches *

Indian Railways (IR) is making all out efforts to replace all its existing fleet of coaches with Linke Hofmann Busch (LHB) coaches. It has been decided that the Production Units of Indian Railways would be manufacturing only LHB coaches from the year 2018-19 onwards.

The approved production target of LHB coaches for 2018-19 is 3,025 coaches. The number of LHB coaches produced since 2014, year-wise, are as given below:

Year

LHB coach production

2014-15

555

2015-16

1044

2016-17

1469

2017-18 (Till February 2018)

2076

Total

5144



This information was made available in reply to a question in Rajya Sabha.

****

Ministry of Railways
27-March, 2018 18:53 IST
*Discontinuation of Pasting of Reservation Charts on Train Coaches *

Based on a similar successful experiment conducted by South Western Railway, the practice of pasting of reservation charts on train coaches was discontinued at New Delhi, Hazrat Nizamuddin, Bombay Central, Chennai Central, Howrah and Sealdah stations of Indian Railways on experimental basis for a period of three months. Keeping in view the positive feedback received from Zonal Railways, it has been decided to discontinue pasting of reservation charts on reserved coaches of trains at all erstwhile A1, A & B category of stations as a pilot project for six months starting from 01.03.2018. 

The logic behind doing away with the practice of pasting of reservation charts on reserved coaches is as under:-


Passengers holding confirmed ticket are aware of their coach/berth number as the same is indicated on the tickets at the time of booking itself, except in case of First Class air-conditioned class.
At present around 65% of the reserved tickets are being issued through internet for which, mobile number is invariably captured on which an SMS is sent at the time of booking.
Waitlisted and Reservation Against Cancellation (RAC) passengers get their status update on their registered mobile number through SMS at the time of preparation of first reservation chart which is at least four hours before the scheduled departure of the train.
Digital charting system has been installed at major stations and at other stations manual boards are installed for displaying the status of the waitlisted tickets to guide the passengers.
Apart from the above, Interactive Voice Response System (IVRS) service through 139, online booking website is available for passengers for checking the status of the tickets on real time basis.
It will save the cost of stationery as well as savings on account of manpower involved in pasting of reservation charts.

This decision is not expected to create chaos as in view of the reasons mentioned above, now there is no need for the passengers to check their reservation status through the reservation charts displayed on the coaches. Reservation charts continue to be displayed on the station platforms at all stations including A-1, A & B category stations for the passengers who would like to view it on charts/ digital charts.


This information was made available in reply to a question in Rajya Sabha.

****

Ministry of Railways
27-March, 2018 18:52 IST
Laying of New Railway Lines 

Indian Railways is laying New Lines every year. Targets and progress in the last five years is as under:



S.N

Item

2013-14

2014-15

2015-16

2016-17

2017-18

1

Target (km)

300

300

500

400

402

2

Achievement(km)

360

380

813

953

354.4 (Feb’ 18)



State-wise achievements are as under.



*SN*

*States*

*Progress of Completion of New Line (km).*





*2013-14*

*2014-15*

*2015-16*

*2016-17*

* 2017-18* (till Feb 2018)

1

Andhra Pradesh

18.5

-

45

136

21

2

Assam & North Eastern Region

-

41.75

44

56

23.5

3

Bihar

23

38

91.46

63.9

11

4

Chhattisgarh

-

-

17

-

-

5

Delhi

-

-

-

-

-

6

Goa

-

-

-

-

-

7

Gujarat

-

-

11

-

22

8

Haryana

-

-

80

80

-

9

Himachal Pradesh

-

-

-

-

-

10

Jammu & Kashmir

-

25

-

-

-

11

Jharkhand

81

178.25

85.15

115.5

58

12

Karnataka

65

-

-

138

102.4

13

Kerala

7

-

-

-

-

14

Madhya Pradesh

45

18

112

123

-

15

Maharashtra

-

-

-

39

-

16

Odisha

16.65

32.5

10

13

62.08

17

Punjab

-

-

-

-

-

18

Rajasthan

48.9

28.5

9



35.42

19

Telangana

17.5

-

61

124.6

19

20

Tamil Nadu

-

-

-

-

-

21

Uttar Pradesh

28

18

168

58

-

22

Uttarakhand

-

-

-

-

-

23

West Bengal

9.45

-

79.39

6

-



Railway is surpassing targets of completion of New Lines projects for last four years (2013-14 to 2016-17).



This information was made available in reply to a question in Rajya Sabha.



****

Ministry of Railways
27-March, 2018 18:49 IST
*Linking of Arrival and Departure of Trains With Data Loggers *

Various steps have been initiated country-wide to improve punctuality such as prioritization of preventive maintenance of assets to minimize asset failures, capacity enhancement projects by construction of additional loop lines at stations, doubling, construction of third line corridors, automatic signaling, construction of low height subway to replace level crossings, Rail Under Bridges and Rail Over Bridges etc. Besides, punctuality drives are launched from time to time and staff involved in train operations are sensitized. In addition, Zonal Railways have also been advised to have better coordination with Civil and Police authorities of States to deal with situations arising out of law and order problems. 

Railways have linked the system of recording arrival and departure of trains through Control Office Application (COA) with Data Loggers at 42 stations for capturing accurate train information. The list of station where link has been provided and operationalized is as under:-



*Station*

*Division*

*No. of Stations*

Khandwa

Bhusawal

1

Balahrshah

Nagpur

1

Roha and Mumbai CST

Mumbai

2

Asansol

Asansol

1

East Outer Cabin (EOCM), Manpur and Mughalsarai(NEWC)

Mughalsarai

3

Goldenganj and Seemapur

Sonpur

2

Pradankhunta

Dhanbad

1

Jhajha and Kiul

Danapur

2

Bhubaneshwar and Bhadrakh

Khurda Road

2

Duvvada

Waltair

1

Chipyana and Palwal

Delhi

2

Kanpur

Allahabad

1

Lucknow Jn. and Gorakhpur RRI

Lucknow

2

Guwahati and Silchar

Lumding

2

New Bongaigaon-3 cabins

Rangiya

1

Rani nagarJalpaiguri, Old Malda Jn. and Katihar RRI-3 cabins

Katihar

3

Jaipur and Rewari

Jaipur

2

Chennai Central and Jolarpetttai

Chennai

2

Gudur

Vijayawada

1

Secuderabad

Secuderabad

1

Jharsuguda

Chakradharpur

1

Bilaspur

Bilaspur

1

Banglore

Banglore

1

Ahmedabad and Palanpur

Ahmedabad

2

Nagda

Ratlam

1

Bina

Bhopal

1

Jabalpur and New Katni Jn.

Jabalpur

2





This information was made available in reply to a question in Rajya Sabha.

****

Ministry of Railways
27-March, 2018 18:48 IST
 Rolling Out of Indigenous LHB Train Coaches 

Integral Coach Factory, Chennai (ICF) has rolled out the first indigenous LHB GS coach in October’ 2017 with 100% “Make in India” items, except forged wheels. The Coach is in oscillation trial stage. 

7601 LHB coaches have been rolled out upto February’ 2018. The production target is 3025 LHB coaches for the year 2018-19.

LHB coaches are no longer imported. The cost of imported and indigenously built Air Conditioned chair car (LWSCZAC) and First class Air Conditioned chair car (LWFCZAC) LHB coach at Rail Coach Factory (RCF) ,Kapurthala is as below:

Coach

Cost of each coach in ` (crores) (approx)





AC Chair car

(LWSCZAC)

First AC Chair Car

(LWFCZAC)

Indigenously built LHB coach (latest cost)

2.42

2.39

Imported coach (Year 1999)

5.06

5.06





This information was made available in reply to a question in Rajya Sabha.



****

Ministry of Railways
27-March, 2018 18:43 IST
*Implementation of Integrated Security System *

202 railway stations have been identified for the purpose of installation of Integrated Security System (ISS) to strengthen surveillance mechanism at these stations. State-wise position of railway stations identified for installation of ISS is given below :-



S.No

State

Name of Stations

1

Maharashtra

Bhusawal, Nasik Road, Manmad, Chalisgaon, Jalgaon, Akola, Murtajapur, Badnera, Nagpur, Pune, Miraj, Chatrapati Shivaji Terminal (Main line & Suburban), Dadar, Kurla, Lokmanya Tilak Terminus, Thane, Kalyan Church Gate, Marine Drive, Charni Road, Grant Road, Mumbai Central, Mahalaxmi, Lower Parel, Elphinston Road, Dadar, Matunga Road, Mahim, Bandra Local, Bandra Terminus, Khar Road, Santa Cruz, Vile Parle, Andheri, Jogeshwari, Goregaon, Malad, Kandivali, Borivali, Dahisar, Miraroad, Bhayander, Nayagaon, Basairoad, Nalasupara, Virar, Palghar, Boisar, Dahanuroad and Gondia.

2



West Bengal

Bardhaman, Howrah, Sealdah, Kolkata(T), Bidhannagar, Majherhat, Ballygunge, Dum Dum, Asansol, Durgapur, Malda, Dum Dum Jn, Belgachia, Shyambazar, Sovabazar, Girish Park, Mahatma Gandhi Road, Central, Chandni Chowk, Esplanade, Park Street, Maidan, Rabindra Sadan, Netaji Bhawan, Jatindas Park, Kalighat, Rabindra Sarobar, Tollygunge, Kudghat, Bansdram, Naktala, Garia Bazar, Birji (Previous Pranab Nagar) New Garia, Siliguri, New Jalpaiguri, Puruliya, Adra , Kharagpur and Midnapur

3

Jharkhand

Dhanbad, Tatanagar, Chakradharpur, Ranchi, Muri and Bokaro

4

Uttar Pradesh

Mughalsarai, Ghaziabad, Lucknow, Varanasi, Faizabad, Ayodhya, Bareilly, Moradabad, Saharanpur Agra, Mathura, Jhansi, Kanpur, Allahabad, Lucknow (North Eastern Railway) and Gorakhpur

5

Bihar

Patna Jn., Rajendra Nagar, Muzzafarpur, Samastipur, Raxaul, Chhapra, Katihar and Kishanganj

6

Odisha

Puri, Cuttack, Bhubaneshwar, Rourkela and Jharsuguda

7

Andhra Pradesh

Visakapatnam and Tirupati

8

Delhi

New Delhi, Delhi Main, H.Nizamuddin, Shahdara, Tilak Bridge, Sarai Rohilla, Delhi Cantt, Shivazi Bridge and Anand Vihar

9

Jammu and Kashmir

Srinagar, Badgam, Anantnag, Jammutawi, Udhampur, Brijbehra, Panjgam, Awantipura, Kakapore, Pampore and Rajwansher

10

Punjab

Amritsar, Jalandhar, Ludhiana, Bathinda, Patiala and Chakkibank

11

Assam

Guwahati, Lumding, Dibrugarh, Kokrajhar, Rangiya, New Bongaigaon, Kamakhya, Silchar, Diphu, New Tinsukia and Mariyani

12

Gujarat

Vadodara, Godhra, Ahmedabad and Surat

13

Chandigarh

Chandigarh

14

Haryana

Ambala and Kalka

15

Nagaland

Dimapur

16

Uttarakhand

Haridwar

17

Rajasthan

Jaipur, Ajmer , Bikaner and Jodhpur

18

Kerala

Trivandrum, Ernakulam and Calicut,

19

Karnataka

Mangalore, Bangalore, Yaswantpur and Mysore

20

Tamil Nadu

Chennai Central, Chennai Egmore, Beach, Mambalam, Tambaram, Basin Bridge, Tiruvallur, Tiruchirapalli, Coimbatore and Madurai

21

Telangana

Secunderabad and Hyderabad

22

Chhattisgarh

Bilaspur and Raipur

23

Madhya Pradesh

Bhopal, Itarsi and Ujjain




This information was made available in reply to a question in Rajya Sabha.



****

Ministry of Railways
27-March, 2018 18:42 IST
*Booking to Tatkal Tickets & Measures to Avoid Misuse of Tatkal Scheme *

On Indian Railways, reserved accommodation including Tatkal accommodation can be booked through computerised Passenger Reservation System (PRS) on first come first served basis. During peak rush periods/days when demand outstrips the availability, reserved accommodation especially in higher classes and on popular routes gets exhausted within short duration of opening of reservation. However, during lean periods, on non-popular and lower classes, the accommodation remains available for longer duration. The phenomenon is more relevant for Tatkal where limited accommodation is earmarked. This happens as the available limited accommodation is accessed simultaneously through more than 10,300 counters at 3465 computerised Passenger Reservation Centers as well as through internet.



To avoid misuse of Tatkal Scheme, there are some inbuilt features in Tatkal scheme which includes provision of not granting refund on cancellation of confirmed Tatkal tickets except in case of certain special circumstances indicated in the scheme, not allowing any modification of Tatkal ticket, etc. Some additional steps have also been taken to facilitate the passengers and to avoid the misuse, some of which are:-




Staggering of the timings of reservation under Tatkal scheme.
Captcha implementation in Registration, Login and Booking page to check fraudulent booking through automation software.
Imposition of minimum time limit before proceeding for payment gateway as well as after making payment while booking tickets through internet.
Making OTP(one time password) compulsory for all net Banking Payment options.
Disabling authorised agents to book Tatkal tickets during first half an hour of opening of reservation.
 

To keep a check on the activities of touts, preventive as well as regular checks are conducted jointly/individually by Vigilance, Security and Commercial Departments, and the action against the culprits is taken as per provisions of Section 143 of Railways Act, 1989. 



This information was made available in reply to a question in Rajya Sabha.



****


Ministry of Railways
27-March, 2018 18:41 IST
*High Speed Rail Corridors *

At present, Mumbai-Ahmedabad Rail corridor is the only sanctioned High Speed Rail Project in the country and implemented with technical and financial assistance of Government of Japan. The estimated cost of the Project is ₹1,08,000 crore. Government of Japan has agreed to provide a soft loan of 81% of total project cost with 0.1% rate of interest per annum. The time period for repayment of loan is 50 years with 15 years grace period.

Six corridors on Diamond Quadrilateral connecting metropolitan cities and growth centres of the country (Delhi, Mumbai, Chennai & Kolkata) have been identified for feasibility study for high speed rail connectivity viz : (i) Delhi-Mumbai, (ii) Mumbai-Chennai, (iii) Chennai-Kolkata, (iv) Kolkata-Delhi and both diagonals i.e. (v) Delhi-Chennai and (vi) Mumbai-Kolkata routes. As High Speed Projects are highly capital and technology intensive sanction of High Speed Projects is subject to its technical feasibility, financial viability and availability of resources.

This information was made available in reply to a question in Rajya Sabha.

****


----------



## August is Fun

https://m.economictimes.com/news/ec...rowth-likely-to-be-7/articleshow/63077722.cms


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Railways
28-March, 2018 18:56 IST
*Electrification of Rialway Network *

Ministry of Railways have decided to electrify balance 38000 Broad Gauge (BG) Route Kilometer (RKM) for achieving 100% electrification.

Year wise details of balance BG rail routes planned for electrification are as under:



Year
Route Kilometer planned for electrification.

2017-18
4000

2018-19
6000

2019-20
7000

2020-21
10500

2021-22
10500

Total
38000



Out of balance 38000 Broad Gauge (BG) Route Kilometer for 100% electrification, un-sanctioned work of 13675 RKM has been included in Budget 2018-19, which will be taken up for execution subject to statutory and mandatory approvals. The expenditure of ` 32591 crore is planned for commissioning of 38000 Route Kilometers of sections on electric traction.

This information was given by the Minister of State of Railways Shri Rajen Gohain in

a written reply to a question in Lok Sabha today.


****

Ministry of Railways
28-March, 2018 18:56 IST
*Operational Cost of Railways *

It has been a continuous endeavor on part of the Railways to control its Working Expenses of which operational cost of Railways is also a part. As a result of various measures taken in this regard, the Railways have been able to substantially control the growth of Ordinary Working Expenses. The Ordinary Working Expenses in 2016-17 and 2017-18 grew only by about 10% despite being the years of implementation of the 7th Central Pay Commission recommendations as against about 30% on the earlier occasion.

The steps taken by the Ministry to reduce the operational cost of Railways are as under:


Railways are given spending limits lower than the sanctioned budget. They are also repeatedly instructed to effect savings in revenue expenditure to compensate for unavoidable post-budgetary increases such as revision of diesel prices, hike in power tariff, increase in rates of certain allowances/incentive bonus etc. The expenditure is monitored strictly according to the spending limits through monthly financial reviews.
Tight control over expenditure in areas such as fuel/power consumption, contractual payments, purchase of materials etc is maintained.
Energy audit of major load centres, effecting savings in electricity bills due to purchase of power by railways as “distribution licensee”
Prioritization of expenditure on works/activities for better use of available resources.
Improvement in Manpower productivity.
Improvement in asset utilization by taking innovative measures and best practices available.
Improvement in inventory management.
Reducing the cost of operation and maintenance of rolling stock.


This information was given by the Minister of State of Railways Shri Rajen Gohain in

a written reply to a question in Lok Sabha today.

****

Ministry of Railways
28-March, 2018 18:54 IST
Step Taken to Improve Passenger Amenitites in Railways 

Improvement to Passenger amenities on Indian Railways is a continuous process. With a view to meet the expectations of the passengers, Indian Railways is making all out effort to provide improved facilities at the stations including those located in small cities/towns. Indian Railways has more than 8500 Stations. It has always been the endeavour of the Railways to provide adequate amenities to the passengers at stations. Certain amenities are provided at the time of construction of new stations based on anticipated volume of traffic. Amenities are further augmented from time to time with growth in passenger traffic handled at stations, based on the felt need, expectations of the travelling public and availability of funds.

In the recent past Indian Railways has taken various steps to improve the services and facilitate the passengers, some of which are given below:-

*At stations: *

I. Lifts and Escalators at the stations for facilitating movement across platforms.

II. Battery Operated Vehicles for carrying passengers before/after the train journey, especially senior citizens and persons with disabilities.

III. Yatri Mitra Sewa for passengers requiring wheel-chair assistance.

IV. Well appointed Retiring Rooms, Waiting Halls and Executive Lounges to relax for passengers during transit.

V. Wi-fi facility at 127 important stations on IR.

*In Reservations and travel: *

I. Introduction of the Alternate Train Accommodation Scheme known as ‘VIKALP’ to give option to waitlisted passengers to shift to alternate train having vacant accommodation.

II. Provision of facility to physically handicapped persons to book reserved tickets online.

III. Introduction of paperless unreserved ticket booking through mobile phone.

IV. Automatic refund of confirmed/ Reservation Against Cancellation (RAC)/e-tickets on cancellation of trains.

V. Enhancement of Senior Citizen Quota as well as quota earmarked for physically handicapped persons.

VI. Making provision in the system for automatic preparation of reservation charts at least four hours before the scheduled departure of train.

VII. Provision of facility to book available accommodation after preparation of first reservation chart through internet as well as across any computerized Passenger Reservation System (PRS) counter upto preparation of second reservation chart.

VIII. Acceptance of all International Credit/Debit cards for booking of e-tickets through Indian Railway Catering and Tourism Corporation ( IRCTC ) website.

IX. The passengers having confirmed/RAC/Waitlisted PRS counter tickets may cancel the same through IRCTC website (www.irctc.co.in) or through 139 within the prescribed time limit and the refund amount maybe collected across PRS counter on surrendering the original ticket.

X. In order to facilitate cancellation of PRS counter tickets at relatively smaller stations, one of the Unreserved Ticketing System( UTS) cum PRS counters (wherever PRS booking facility is available) has been earmarked for granting refund beyond the working hours of PRS counters/Current counters. This facility is available in respect of PRS counter tickets for those trains whose scheduled departure time is within the next 24 hours.

XI. Establishment of Yatri Ticket Suvidha Kendras for issuing of tickets through public private partnership for establishment and operation of computerised Passenger Reservation System (PRS)-cum Unreserved Ticketing System (UTS) terminals.

XII. Facility for booking unreserved ticket including platforms tickets and Season Tickets through mobile phone in the 6 suburban sections of IR in Kolkata, Mumbai, Chennai, Secunderabad and in Delhi – Palwal and Delhi-Ghaziabad sections of Northern Railway

XIII. Commencement of concierge services with facility for online booking of wheelchairs through IRCTC website at New Delhi and 22 other stations.

XIV. Provision of Automatic Ticket Vending Machines to facilitate purchase of unreserved journey tickets.

XV. Extension of e-ticketing facility to foreign debit/credit cards for foreign tourists and NRIs.

XVI. Commissioning of online booking of retiring room at over 488 Railway stations.

Modernisation/ upgradation of passenger amenities at railway station in Indian Railways is a continuous and on-going process. At present, upgradation of station is being undertaken under Adarsh Station scheme. 201 stations including 8 stations in Bilaspur zone (South East Central Railway - out of which 4 stations fall under Chhattisgarh), have been identified under this Scheme during the last three years and current year.

Regular inspections are conducSted by Officers, Service Improvement Group (SIG), Passenger Amenities Committee (PAC) & Passenger Services Committee (PSC) to monitor the availability and maintenance of passenger facilities at stations and remedial measures are taken as and when deficiencies are noted.

This information was given by the Minister of State of Railways Shri Rajen Gohain in

a written reply to a question in Lok Sabha today.



****

Ministry of Railways
28-March, 2018 18:53 IST
*Maintenance of Old Tracks *

At the time of independence, 60,116 track km were available in the country. After independence of the country, 61,291 track km has been further added making it cumulative 1, 21,407 track km.

Railway tracks are replaced through Track Renewal Works, which is an ongoing process. Track Renewal Works are undertaken as and when a stretch of track becomes due for renewal on the basis of criteria laid down in Indian Railway Permanent Way Manual on age/condition basis viz. traffic carried in terms of gross million tones, incidence of rail fracture/failure, wear of rails, corrosion of rails, maintainability of track as per standards, etc.

There is no track in unsafe condition in the country. Renewal of track is an ongoing process. If any stretch of track is not renewed in time due to various reasons, suitable speed restrictions, if required, are imposed to ensure safe running of trains. Temporary speed restrictions (TSRs) are imposed for short duration to carry out planned track renewals works, emergent works etc. These TSRs are removed once work is completed.

For the year 2017-18, a target of 3600 km of Track Renewal in CTR units has been kept against which progress of 3493 km of track renewal has been achieved upto February, 2018. Track renewal target for 2018-19 has been kept as 3900 km in Complete Track Renewal (CTR) units (One km of Through Rail Renewal is counted as 0.5 km CTR units and one km of Through Sleeper Renewal is counted as 0.5 km CTR units).

This information was given by the Minister of State of Railways Shri Rajen Gohain in

a written reply to a question in Lok Sabha today.

****

Ministry of Railways
28-March, 2018 18:53 IST
*Promotion of Tourism in Railways *

Indian Railways, in addition to regular passenger trains across its network, in association with the Indian Railway Catering and Tourism Corporation (IRCTC) and select State Tourism Development Corporations, operates special tourist trains like Luxury tourist trains, Buddhist special trains, Semi-luxury trains, Bharat Darshan trains, Aastha Circuits trains, State Special Tourists trains, Steam train, Charter trains etc. connecting various tourist places across the country.

IRCTC has operated State Special Tourist Trains, Bharat Darshan Trains and Rail Tour packages to pilgrim destinations like Guruvayur, Tirupati and Sabarimala from various cities across the country.

Besides, operation of additional train services for tourist to connect various destinations including pilgrim places Guruvayur, Tirupati and Sabrimala is an ongoing process on Indian Railways subject to traffic justification, operational feasibility, availability of resources, competing demands etc.

This information was given by the Minister of State of Railways Shri Rajen Gohain in

a written reply to a question in Lok Sabha today.



****

Ministry of Railways
28-March, 2018 18:52 IST
*Elimination of Unmanned Level Crossings *

It has been decided to eliminate all Unmanned Level Crossings (UMLCs) on Broad Gauge (BG) route in next 2 years by either of the following methods:-


Closure – Closing unmanned level crossings having NIL/ negligible Train Vehicle Unit (TVU).
Merger – Merger of unmanned level crossing to nearby manned or unmanned gates or subway/Road Under Bridge (RUB)/Road Over Bridge (ROB) by construction of diversion road.
Provision of Subways/RUBs.
Manning – The unmanned level crossings which cannot be eliminated by above means will be progressively manned based on rail-road traffic volume, visibility conditions.
During the last 3 years and the current year (upto Feb.2018), 5156 UMLCs have been eliminated out of which 1986 were manned and 3170 were closed by closure/merger/subway.

Zone-wise data of UMLCs eliminated during the last three years and the current year (upto Feb.18) is as follows:



SN

Zonal Railway

2015-16
2016-17
2017-18
2017-18 (upto Feb’18)
Total

1
Central Railway
49
43
17
All UMLCs eliminated
109


2
Eastern Railway
56
51
61
4
172

3
East Central Railway
28
20
42
26
116

4
East Coast Railway
98
159
128
53
438

5
Northern Railway
163
98
150
176
587

6
North Central Railway
26
19
70
54
169

7
North Eastern Railway
62
139
126
70
397

8
Northeast Frontier Railway
43
79
123
70
315

9
North Western Railway
64
94
124
168
450

10
Southern Railway
86
98
119
114
417

11
South Central Railway
119
68
149
89
425

12
South Eastern Railway
78
120
190
186
574

13
South East Central Railway
39
56
43
13
151

14
South Western Railway
56
100
65
52
273

15
Western Railway
101
71
96
177
445

16
West Central Railway
80
38
All UMLCs eliminated
All UMLCs eliminated
118



Total
1148
1253
1503
1252
5156



Zone-wise details of funds allocated for Plan Head 29 and Plan Head 30 regarding ROBs, RUBs and LCs during the last three years (2015-18) is as follows:

(in ₹ Crore)

SN

Zonal Railway

2015-16
2016-17
2017-18

1
Central Railway
101.51
139.00
165.07

2
Eastern Railway
66.34
90.37
105.37

3
East Central Railway
70.68
109.60
130.97

4
East Coast Railway
116.73
203.47
255.52

5
Northern Railway
277.61
475.45
584.94

6
North Central Railway
271.67
414.60
488.80

7
North Eastern Railway
83.40
161.99
180.32

8
Northeast Frontier Railway
146.13
166.73
194.89

9
North Western Railway
261.09
271.61
485.77

10
Southern Railway
314.99
409.50
503.63

11
South Central Railway
213.64
262.54
316.87

12
South Eastern Railway
65.50
179.58
287.34

13
South East Central Railway
138.45
192.15
218.85

14
South Western Railway
169.01
185.37
209.33

15
Western Railway
165.17
307.33
340.71

16
West Central Railway
200.08
176.18
206.62


Total
2662.00
3745.47
4675.00



This information was given by the Minister of State of Railways Shri Rajen Gohain in

a written reply to a question in Lok Sabha today.



****

Ministry of Railways
28-March, 2018 18:51 IST
*Budgettary Allocation for Safety & Measures for Safety of Trains *

The outlay made and expenditure incurred on safety related activities during the last three years and the current year is as under –

_(₹in cr)_



Revised Estimates
Actual Expenditure

2014-15
44842
43113

2015-16
46048
45516

2016-17
63062
53456

2017-18
68725
51973


(upto end of Feb.2018)



The number of consequential train accidents (including accidents at Unmanned Level Crossings mainly caused due to negligence of road vehicle users) have decreased from 135 in 2014-15, to 107 in 2015-16 and further to 104 in 2016-17. In the current year (upto 15th March, 2018) the number of consequential train accidents have further reduced to 71 as compared to 101 in the corresponding period of the previous year.

Safety is accorded the highest priority by Indian Railways and all possible steps are undertaken on a continual basis to prevent accidents and to enhance safety. These include timely replacement of over-aged assets, adoption of suitable technologies for upgradation and maintenance of track, rolling stock, signalling and interlocking systems, safety drives, greater emphasis on training of officials and safety inspections at regular intervals to monitor and educate staff for observance of safe practices. Preventive and predictive maintenance of the Railway assets is undertaken to ensure safe train operation. Safety devices/systems being used to prevent accidents include Electronic Interlocking, Track Circuiting, provision of Block Proving Axle Counters, Colour Light LED Signals, Train Protection & Warning System, Vigilance Control Device, Fog Pass Device, usage of 52 kg/60 kg, 90 or higher UTS rails and Pre-stressed Concrete Sleepers, use of Ultrasonic Flaw Detection of rails and welds at predefined periodicity to detect internal flaws in rails/welds. Electronic monitoring of track geometry is carried out to detect defects and plan maintenance. Steel Channel Sleepers on girder bridges are being used while carrying out primary track renewals.

Further, it has been decided to lay Thick Webs Switches, Weldable Cast Manganese Steel crossings on identified routes. Progressive use of Linke Hofmann Busch Coaches, use of Centre Buffer Couplers with Integral Coach Factory Coaches, etc. Railway tracks are replaced on age cum condition basis through track renewal works which is an ongoing process. Other measures include training of loco pilots and other safety category staff, improvement of their working conditions including proper rest and periodic medical examination etc. Besides, patrolling of tracks, footplate inspections and safety reviews at various levels, etc. are regularly conducted to continuously monitor and improve safety aspects of the Indian Railways.

This information was given by the Minister of State of Railways Shri Rajen Gohain in

a written reply to a question in Lok Sabha today.

****


Ministry of Railways
28-March, 2018 18:51 IST
*Rashtriya Rail Sanraksha Kosh (RRSK) *

A fund namely ‘Rashtriya Rail Sanraksha Kosh’ (RRSK) has been created in 2017-18 with a corpus of ₹1 lakh crore over a period of five years for critical safety related works. Accordingly, a provision of ₹20,000 crore has been made in Budget Estimates and Revised Estimate, 2017-2018 out of ‘Rashtriya Rail Sanraksha Kosh’ to fund essential works for ensuring safety.

The details of works to be executed through Rashtriya Rail Sanraksha Kosh (RRSK) have been summarized as under: –

Summary of RRSK works identified

(1)
Civil Engineering Works


(including Track works, Bridge rehabilitation, Vehicular ultrasound testing system for rail/welds, broken rail detection system, adoption of flash butt welds & weld quality improvement etc)

(2)
Safety works at Level Crossings

(including elimination of LC/ROB/RUB/Subways etc)

(3)
S&T Works


(including Train Protection & Warning System, Train Collision Avoidance System, up-gradation of standard of interlocking, replacement of overaged signalling gears by electrical/electronic interlocking etc)

(4)
Mechanical Engineering

(including Freight Design & Maintenance, Coach Design & Maintenance, Diesel Locomotive maintenance, Crew Management and Disaster management)

(5)
Electrical Engineering

(Replacement of overaged traction distribution assets, conversion of unregulated OHE to regulated OHE, replacement of masts/portals, replacement of transformers, cables,earthing, panels, wiring etc)

(6)

Human Resource Development


The above works of asset replacement are targeted for liquidation in a period of five years. Outlay of the ₹20,000 crore has been allocated in Budget Estimates 2018-19 also.

Safety is accorded the highest priority by Indian Railways and all possible steps are undertaken on a continual basis including upgradation of technology to aid safe running of trains. These include replacement of over-aged assets, elimination of unmanned level crossings, adoption of suitable technologies for upgradation and maintenance of track, rolling stock, signalling and interlocking systems, safety drives, greater emphasis on training of officials and inspections at regular intervals to monitor and educate staff for observance of safe practices.

As a safety culture a well established safety management systems is existing which identifies Safety hazards and unsafe practices in the railway operation so that corrective action can be initiated much before occurrence of a disaster. Instructions have been issued from time to time to inculcate safety habits amongst all railway employees.

This information was given by the Minister of State of Railways Shri Rajen Gohain in a written reply to a question in Lok Sabha today.


****

Ministry of Railways
28-March, 2018 18:50 IST
*Facilities and Sanitation in Railways *

In its endeavour to provide quality and hygienic food to the passengers, Railways have developed and operationalized an institutionalized mechanism for monitoring of quality and hygiene of catering services through regular inspections at various levels so as to address catering complaints.

Improvement in maintenance and cleanliness of train coaches is a continuous endeavor of the Indian Railways (IR).

(1) Some of the policy decisions taken in this regard are:

(i) Provision of dustbins in Non-AC coaches.

(ii) Provision of mugs with chain in Non-AC coaches.

(iii) Provision of Health Faucets in AC as well as Non-AC Sleeper class coaches.

(iv) Cleaning of coaches of trains at both ends including mechanized cleaning.

(v) On Board House Keeping Service (OBHS) has been provided in nearly 980 trains including Rajdhani, Shatabdi, and other important long distance Mail/Express trains for cleaning of coach toilets, doorways, aisles and passenger compartments during the run of the trains.

(vi) On demand ‘Clean My Coach’ service is provided on demand in nearly 970 important Superfast / Mail/Express long distance trains having OBHS.

(vii) By expanding the scope of ‘Clean My Coach’ / Coach Mitra’ Service has been provided in nearly 800 OBHS trains as a single window interface to register all coach related requirements of passengers travelling in reserved coaches, such as cleaning, disinfection, linen, train lighting, air conditioning and watering of coaches.

(viii) Clean Train Station (CTS) scheme has also been prescribed for limited mechanized cleaning attention to identified trains including cleaning of toilets during their scheduled stoppages enroute at nominated stations.

(ix) Washing of bed linen (except blanket) provided for AC passengers is done after every single use. Blankets were being cleaned at least once in two months. Prescribed washing frequency of blankets has been recently increased to minimum once in a month. To improve the quality of washing of bed linen, 59 mechanized laundries have been set up in the railways, covering nearly 65% of linen washing requirement. Most of the remaining linen is also washed in outside mechanized laundries through contracts.

(2) IR is improving the interior of the Integral Coach Factory (ICF) design coaches. New interiors with more pleasing colours, aesthetically designed fittings, panelling, improved toilets, etc. are being provided in the existing coaches by refurbishing them during Mid Life Rehabilitation (MLR). Work in 700 such Model rake coaches is being progressively carried out. Out of these, more than 100 Model rake coaches have already been turned out.

(3) Various premium services like Humsafar, Tejas, Antyodaya and coaches like Deen Dayalu and Anubhuti, which have improved passenger amenities, have also been introduced in service.

(4) IR has launched Project Swarn with the objective of significantly improving the passenger experience. In total, 14 Rajdhani and 15 Shatabdi trains will be covered.

(5) For the assistance of visually impaired travellers, Integrated Braille signage, i.e signage superimposed with Braille scripts, are being provided in the newly manufactured coaches of IR. Retrofitment of the same in existing coaches has also been taken up in a phased manner.

Railway officials carry out regular inspections and surprise checks to ensure proper maintenance and cleanliness of trains. Detailed instructions/guidelines have been issued to the Zonal Railways for conducting joint inspections by Medical, Commercial and concerned infrastructure maintenance departments to inspect each and every catering unit (mobile and static) including base kitchens/cell kitchens on all Railway divisions/zones. Apart from this, regular and surprise inspections are done by Food Safety Officers, Designated officers and Joint Food Safety Commissioners. During the period 01.04.2017 to 31.01.2018, 40112 inspections have been carried out by various railway officials.

This information was given by the Minister of State of Railways Shri Rajen Gohain in

a written reply to a question in Lok Sabha today.

****


----------



## Hindustani78

A delegation of TEXPROCIL led by the Union Minister for Textiles and Information & Broadcasting, Smt. Smriti Irani meeting the Union Minister for Commerce & Industry and Civil Aviation, Shri Suresh Prabhakar Prabhu, to discuss issues of cotton yarn manufacturers in India, in New Delhi on March 28, 2018.


----------



## Hindustani78

The Chairman, Railway Board, Shri Ashwani Lohani honoring the Railway employee (Smt. Rekha Shinde), at a function, in New Delhi on March 28, 2018.




The Chairman, Railway Board, Shri Ashwani Lohani honoring the Railway employee (Shri Sandesh Bhanushli), at a function, in New Delhi on March 28, 2018.





The Chairman, Railway Board, Shri Ashwani Lohani honoring the Railway employee (Shri Mukesh Meena), at a function, in New Delhi on March 28, 2018.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Railways
29-March, 2018 16:27 IST
*Coaching Trains to Start Running with Electric Traction on Itarsi-Jabalpur-Itarsi Route from 30th March 2018 *

Coaching trains will start running with electric traction on Itarsi-Jabalpur-Itarsi route from 30th March 2018. Initially three pairs of trains will run with electric traction after which this will be extended for other trains also. With the electrification of Itarsi-Jabalpur section which is 245 RKM (double line section), the train operation will be changed over from the diesel traction to the electric traction which will lead to annual saving of approximately Rs. 150 Cr in fuel consumption. In addition to this, the additional operating benefits like increase in the sectional speed of trains, decrease in time of change over of locomotives at Itarsi yard will take place. The same will also result in the increase of availability of rolling stocks and locomotives for utilization. With electrification, there will be more scope for introduction of Main Line Electrical Multiple Units (MEMU) leading to the benefits of public. Further, Electric locos are environmental friendly in comparison to diesel locos by 9.7% as per Central Pollution Control Board (CPCB). Thus, there will be reduction in pollution in the surrounding Madhya Pradesh areas.

Itarsi-Jabalpur-Katni-Satna-Manikpur section is part of Jabalpur Division of Indian Railways. The division caters to the demands of eight cement plant located in Satna-Maihar & Satna-Rewa sections.The entire section around Katni is rich in raw materials including limestone, bauxite, iron ore and dolomite stone. Jabalpur- Satna belt produces iron –ore as main product.

This section interchanges traffic with South East Central Railway at New Katni Junction, with North Central Railway at Manikpur, Ohan in Satna- Banda section and with Bhopal division at Itarsi.

Railway electrification of Itarsi-Jabalpur-Katni-Satna-Manikpur and Satna-Rewa sections was sanctioned in the year 2012-13 at the cost of Rs. 894.6 Cr (approx.). In the first phase, the railway electrification of Itarsi-Jabalpur section has been completed and Chief Commissioner of Railway Safety has authorized for introduction of goods and passenger services on 22.01.2018. 

The balance section i.e. Jabalpur-Katni, Katni-Satna, Satna-Manikpur and Satna-Rewa sections are also targeted for commissioning progressively by March 2019.

****

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

https://www.hindustantimes.com/indi...n-2017-2018/story-NYE72GgnJ2IuISYGH8CMFO.html
The Indian Railways transported over 1,160 million tonnes of freight in 2017-18, which is the highest-ever for the national transporter, ministry officials said on Sunday.

In the last five years, there has been a steady growth in freight loading by the railways. While in 2016-2017, the total freight loading was 1,109 million tonnes, in the previous year it was 1,104 million tonnes, officials said.

They said in 2014-2015, the number stood at 1,095 million tonnes while in 2013-2014 the railways’ freight loading was 1,051 million tonnes.

Freight traffic is the major source of revenue for the railways. Only one-third of the 13,000 trains running daily on the national transporter’s network are freight trains, but it accounts for 65% of the railways’ total revenue.

Raw materials from producing centres to factories and finished/semi-finished products from factories to markets or ports for export are carried by the railways as freight.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Commerce & Industry
02-April, 2018 17:00 IST
*Index of Eight Core Industries (Base: 2011-12=100) February, 2018 *

1. The summary of the Index of Eight Core Industries (base: 2011-12) is given at the *Annexure*.

2. The Eight Core Industries comprise 40.27 per cent of the weight of items included in the Index of Industrial Production (IIP). The combined Index of Eight Core Industries stands at 123.1 in February, 2018, which was 5.3 per cent higher as compared to the index of February, 2017. Its cumulative growth during April to February, 2017-18 was 4.3 per cent.

Coal

3. Coal production (weight: 10.33 per cent) increased by 1.4 per cent in February, 2018 over February, 2017. Its cumulative index increased by 1.6 per cent during April to February, 2017-18 over corresponding period of the previous year.

Crude Oil

4. Crude Oil production (weight: 8.98 per cent) declined by 2.4 per cent in February, 2018 over February, 2017. Its cumulative index declined by 0.8 per cent during April to February, 2017-18 over the corresponding period of previous year.

Natural Gas

5. The Natural Gas production (weight: 6.88 per cent) declined by 1.5 per cent in February, 2018 over February, 2017. Its cumulative index increased by 3.1 per cent during April to February, 2017-18 over the corresponding period of previous year.



*Refinery Products *

6. Petroleum Refinery production (weight: 28.04 per cent) increased by 7.8 per cent in February, 2018 over February, 2017. Its cumulative index increased by 4.9 per cent during April to February, 2017-18 over the corresponding period of previous year.

Fertilizers

7. Fertilizers production (weight: 2.63 per cent) increased by 5.3 per cent in February, 2018 over February, 2017. Its cumulative index declined by 0.2 per cent during April to February, 2017-18 over the corresponding period of previous year.

Steel

8. Steel production (weight: 17.92 per cent) increased by 5.0 per cent in February, 2018 over February, 2017. Its cumulative index increased by 5.9 per cent during April to February, 2017-18 over the corresponding period of previous year.

Cement

9. Cement production (weight: 5.37 per cent) increased by 22.9 per cent in February, 2018 over February, 2017. Its cumulative index increased by 5.7 per cent during April to February, 2017-18 over the corresponding period of previous year.

Electricity

10. Electricity generation (weight: 19.85 per cent) increased by 4.0 per cent in February, 2018 over February, 2017. Its cumulative index increased by 5.2 per cent during April to February, 2017-18 over the corresponding period of previous year.

_Note 1: Data for December, 2017, January, 2018 and February, 2018 are provisional. _

_Note 2: Since April, 2014, Electricity generation data from Renewable sources are also included._

_Note 3: The industry-wise weights indicated above are individual industry weight derived from IIP and blown up on pro rata basis to a combined weight of ICI equal to 100._

_Note 4: Release of the index for March, 2018 will be on Tuesday, 1st May, 2018._

*Annexure*

Performance of Eight Core Industries

*Yearly Index & Growth Rate*
Base Year: 2011-12=100



*Index*

*Sector*

*Weight*

*2012-13*

*2013-14*

*2014-15*

*2015-16*

*2016-17*

*Apr-Feb 2016-17*

*Apr-Feb 2017-18*

Coal

10.3335

103.2

104.2

112.6

118.0

121.8

117.4

119.3

Crude Oil

8.9833

99.4

99.2

98.4

97.0

94.5

94.3

93.5

Natural Gas

6.8768

85.6

74.5

70.5

67.2

66.5

66.3

68.3

Refinery Products

28.0376

107.2

108.6

108.8

114.1

119.7

118.9

124.7

Fertilizers

2.6276

96.7

98.1

99.4

106.4

106.6

106.8

106.6

Steel

17.9166

107.9

115.8

121.7

120.2

133.1

131.9

139.6

Cement

5.3720

107.5

111.5

118.1

123.5

122.0

121.1

128.0

Electricity

19.8530

104.0

110.3

126.6

133.8

141.6

141.1

148.4

*Overall Index*

*100.0000*

*103.8*

*106.5*

*111.7*

*115.1*

*120.5*

*119.4*

*124.6*



*Growth Rates* *(in per cent)*

*Sector*

*Weight*

*2012-13*

*2013-14*

*2014-15*

*2015-16*

*2016-17*

*Apr-Feb 2016-17*

*Apr-Feb 2017-18*

Coal

10.3335

3.2

1.0

8.0

4.8

3.2

2.3

1.6

Crude Oil

8.9833

-0.6

-0.2

-0.9

-1.4

-2.5

-2.8

-0.8

Natural Gas

6.8768

-14.4

-12.9

-5.3

-4.7

-1.0

-1.9

3.1

Refinery Products

28.0376

7.2

1.4

0.2

4.9

4.9

5.2

4.9

Fertilizers

2.6276

-3.3

1.5

1.3

7.0

0.2

0.5

-0.2

Steel

17.9166

7.9

7.3

5.1

-1.3

10.7

10.7

5.9

Cement

5.3720

7.5

3.7

5.9

4.6

-1.2

-0.6

5.7

Electricity

19.8530

4.0

6.1

14.8

5.7

5.8

5.8

5.2

*Overall Index*

*100.0000*

3.8

2.6

4.9

3.0

4.8

*4.7*

*4.3*



Performance of Eight Core Industries

*Monthly Index & Growth Rate*
Base Year: 2011-12=100

*Index*

*Sector*

*Coal*

*Crude Oil*

*Natural Gas*

*Refinery Products*

*Fertilizers*

*Steel*

*Cement*

*Electricity*

*Overall Index*

*Weight*

10.3335

8.9833

6.8768

28.0376

2.6276

17.9166

5.3720

19.8530

*100.0000*

*Feb-17*

141.4

88.1

63.2

112.1

97.2

134.9

112.2

130.2

*116.9*

*Mar-17*

169.5

97.4

69.1

128.9

103.6

146.2

131.8

147.9

*132.5*

*Apr-17*

103.1

92.6

63.5

116.0

89.0

134.1

122.3

150.6

*118.7*

*May-17*

111.8

97.6

69.7

125.4

98.3

142.9

128.6

158.1

*126.8*

*Jun-17*

107.6

94.1

69.3

119.4

107.3

138.0

132.0

147.4

*121.7*

*Jul-17*

98.5

96.4

72.2

119.4

108.6

131.3

122.4

151.9

*120.4*

*Aug-17*

101.3

95.1

69.5

121.6

115.4

139.0

117.3

155.4

*123.0*

*Sep-17*

103.1

92.0

68.8

122.7

105.3

138.7

119.8

150.5

*122.0*

*Oct-17*

119.4

95.7

71.0

132.1

116.8

146.7

125.2

149.8

*128.7*

*Nov-17*

133.5

90.8

68.5

126.0

111.8

137.5

125.4

140.1

*124.1*

*Dec-17*

141.9

94.2

69.2

133.1

112.1

140.9

136.7

143.9

*129.3*

*Jan-18*

148.7

93.8

67.7

135.4

105.5

145.0

140.6

149.5

*132.4*

*Feb-18*

143.5

86.1

62.3

120.9

102.3

141.7

137.9

135.4

*123.1*



*Growth Rates (in per cent)*

*Sector*

*Coal*

*Crude Oil*

*Natural Gas*

*Refinery Products*

*Fertilizers*

*Steel*

*Cement*

*Electricity*

*Overall Index*

*Weight*

10.3335

8.9833

6.8768

28.0376

2.6276

17.9166

5.3720

19.8530

*100.0000*

*Feb-17*

6.6

-3.4

-2.1

-2.8

-4.0

8.7

-15.8

1.2

*0.6*

*Mar-17*

10.6

0.9

9.6

2.0

-3.0

11.0

-6.8

6.2

*5.2*

*Apr-17*

-3.3

-0.6

2.0

0.2

6.2

9.0

-5.2

5.3

*2.6*

*May-17*

-3.2

0.7

4.5

5.4

-5.9

3.8

-1.4

8.2

*3.9*

*Jun-17*

-6.7

0.6

6.4

-0.2

-2.7

6.0

-3.3

2.2

*1.0*

*Jul-17*

0.6

-0.5

6.6

-2.7

0.2

9.4

1.0

6.6

*2.9*

*Aug-17*

15.4

-1.6

4.2

2.4

-0.6

2.2

0.7

8.3

*4.4*

*Sep-17*

10.4

0.1

6.3

8.1

-7.7

3.7

0.1

3.4

*4.7*

*Oct-17*

3.9

-0.4

2.8

7.5

3.0

8.6

-1.3

3.2

*5.0*

*Nov-17*

0.7

0.2

2.4

8.2

0.3

14.5

16.9

3.9

*6.9*

*Dec-17*

-0.1

-2.1

1.2

6.6

3.0

2.5

18.8

4.4

*4.2*

*Jan-18*

3.2

-3.2

-1.0

11.0

-1.6

1.7

19.6

7.7

*6.1*

*Feb-18*

1.4

-2.4

-1.5

7.8

5.3

5.0

22.9

4.0

*5.3*



*******

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Railways
02-April, 2018 18:25 IST
*India’s Fastest Train Gatimaan Express Extended up to Bundelkhand Region : To Boost Tourism in the Region *

India’s fastest train Gatimaan Express has been extended up to Bundelkhand Region w.e.f 1st April, 2018. It has been notified that the Train no 12049/50 Nizammuddin-Agra Cantt Gatimaan Exp. has been extended upto Gwalior/Jhansi for facilitating passengers. The extension of this prestigious premium train will facilitate movement of tourists to various tourist attractions in and around Gwalior and Jhansi of Bundelkhand region. It will boost the tourism in the region.

The train will run as per following details:-



*Details of Extension upto Gwalior*

*Train No 12050*

*Nizammuddin-Gwalior*

*GatimaanExp*

*Stations*

*Train No 12049*

*Gwalior- NizammuddinGatimaan Exp.*

Departure-08.10

*Nizammuddin*

Arrival -19.30

09.50-09.55

*Agra Cantt*

17.45-1750

Arrival -11.25

*Gwalior*

Departure-16.15



*Details of Extension upto Jhansi*

*Train No 12050*

*Nizammuddin-Jhansi*

*GatimaanExp*

*Stations*

*Train No 12049*

*Jhansi- NizammuddinGatimaan Exp.*

Departure-08.10

*Nizammuddin*

Arrival -19.30

09.50-09.55

*Agra Cantt*

17.45-1750

11.16-11.18

*Gwalior*

16.05-16.07

Arrival -12.35

*Jhansi*

Departure-15.05



*Note: The train will run six days a week as per above time tables except Friday.*

*******

Ministry of Railways
02-April, 2018 15:22 IST
*Multi Modal Logistic Park at Balli Inaugurated : Trade & Industry to greatly benefit from the economic transport solutions & state of the art facilities *

A Multi Modal Logistics Park at Balli Station near Madgaon in Goa state on Konkan Railway route was inaugurated by CMD Konkan Railway Shri Sanjay Gupta and P K Agarwal, Director, Container Corporation on 28.03.2018. The park has been set up with an investment of Rs 43 Cr. as per the MoU entered between Konkan Railway & Container Corporation of India Ltd.(CONCOR).








The distance between JNPT port of Mumbai and Goa is around 650 Km. Presently containers from Goa reach JNPT via road in 30-40 hrs. After completion of Container Depot at Balli the containers could reach JNPT within 16 to 18 hrs which will not only save the time but also cost of transportation, relieving congestion on road and last but not least the fuel which in turn would affect reduction in pollution.

Both Trade & Industry in Goa will greatly benefit from the economic transport solutions & state of the art facilities that CONCOR will be providing in partnership with Konkan Railway at this facility. In the first year of operations itself, the facility is likely to generate additional source of revenue for Konkan Railway.






The facility is initially spread over 81,300 square meters with a scope for expansion as the traffic may grow in future. This Logistics Park will be able to handle both Domestic and Exim Container Traffic. In addition to container traffic, commodities transported by both open and covered wagons can also be handled from here. 5000 square meters of Custom Bonded Warehousing space is also being created and a host of value added services like stuffing, repackaging etc will be available to its users.

*****


----------



## Hindustani78

Cabinet
04-April, 2018 19:24 IST
*Cabinet approves closure of loss making Burn Standard Company Limited - a Central Public Sector Enterprise (CPSE) *

Decision taken in view of the continuous poor physical and financial performance of the company for more than 10 years combined with low probability of its revival in the future Will save public funds, which are currently being used for loss making BSCL, and can be used for other developmental work 

The Union Cabinet chaired by Prime Minister Shri Narendra Modi has approved the closure of Burn Standard Company Ltd (BSCL) - a Central Public Sector Enterprise (CPSE) under Ministry of Railways. This decision has been taken in view of the continuous poor physical and financial performance of the company for more than 10 years despite financial assistance and other support provided by government, and low probability of its revival in the future. This measure will save public funds, which are currently being used for loss making BSCL, and can be used for other developmental work.

Government will provide one-time grant of Rs. 417.10 crore towards severance package and for clearing the current liabilities of the company. In addition, outstanding loan of Rs. 35 crore given to the company by Government of India (Ministry of Railways) shall be written off. 508 employees of BSCL will benefit from Voluntary Retirement Scheme (VRS).

*Background:*

Burn Standard Company Limited was incorporated in 1976 following nationalization and amalgamation of Burn and Company and Indian Standard Wagon Company Limited in 1987 under Department of Heavy Industries (DHI). The Company was referred to Board of Industrial and Financial Reconstruction (BIFR) in 1994 and was declared sick in the year 1995. The company continues to be a sick company since then. The administrative control of the company was transferred from DHI to Ministry of Railways on 15/09/2010, as approved by the Cabinet Committee on Economic Affairs. The company is engaged in the manufacturing and repair of wagons and production of steel.

********


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Railways
04-April, 2018 17:56 IST
*Measures to Strengthen the Reserved Ticketing System *

In order to strengthen the reserved ticketing system, several checks and procedures as under have been implemented:


1. Standard Form Filling time of passenger details in Passenger Detail Form is set at 25 seconds irrespective of number of passengers.

2. Minimum time check of 10 seconds for users to carry out payments.

3. Minimum input time for CAPTCHA on Passenger Details Page and Payment Page is set to 5 seconds.

4. CAPTCHA is provided at Login page, Passenger detail page and Payment page.

5. Only two Tatkal tickets can be booked for single user ID in Opening Tatkal from 10:00-12:00 hrs.

6. Maximum six tickets in a month can be booked by a user from one user ID, however, 12 tickets can be booked by a user in a month if the user ID is Aadhaar verified and one of the passengers is Aadhaar verified.

7. Only one Tatkal ticket in single session is allowed (except return journey).

8. Only two Tatkal tickets per IP Address between 10:00-12:00 hrs. are allowed

9. One user can have only one login session active at one point of time.

10. Quick book functionality (single page for booking tickets) is not allowed between 08:00-12:00 hrs.

11. Only two tickets of Opening Advance Reservation Period can be booked by a user between 08:00-10:00 hrs.

12. One user can do only one login at one point of time either from multiple windows of same browser or different browsers.

13. Implementation of Dynamic Field name on Passenger page.

14. One Time Password is mandatory for all Banks for Net Banking.

15. QR Barcodes are being printed on Electronic Reservation Slip.

16. Additional security question is asked from user randomly after passenger input page related to user personal information, e.g. user name, email, mobile number, check box etc.

17. Agents are not allowed to book tickets between 08:00 AM to 08:30 AM, 10:00 AM to 10:30 AM and 11:00 AM to 11:30 AM to prevent cornering of tickets at the time of opening of Tatkal and Advance Reservation Period bookings.

18. Aadhaar Card is mandatory for Agents registration.

19. Exception Reports are generated for suspicious IDs and time check violation attempts and for bookings done in first second of opening of ARP and tatkal bookings. Such user IDs are deactivated manually after analysis.

20. Multilayer security with Deep Defence is implemented in the e-ticketing system. It comprises of Frontend and Backend Firewall, Network Intrusion Prevention System, Web Application Firewall, Security Information Event management, Host Intrusion Prevention System, Operating System Hardening on all servers, Web/Application server Hardening, Database Server Hardening and Spring Security Framework in the Application Software.



This information was given by the Minister of State of Railways Shri Rajen Gohain in

a written reply to a question in Lok Sabha today.

****


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Railways
04-April, 2018 17:54 IST
*Catering Facility in Railways *

Improvement of catering services is an on-going process. In its endeavour to provide quality and hygienic food to the passengers, a new Catering Policy has been issued on 27th February 2017. As per Catering Policy 2017, Indian Railway Catering and Tourism Corporation Limited (IRCTC) has been mandated to carry out the unbundling by creating a distinction primarily between food preparation and food distribution on trains. In order to upgrade quality of food preparation, IRCTC is to set up new kitchens and upgrade existing ones. Further, detailed instructions/guidelines have been issued to the Zonal Railways for conducting joint inspections by Medical, Commercial and concerned infrastructure maintenance departments to inspect each and every catering unit (mobile and static) including base kitchens/cell kitchens on all Railway divisions/zones. Apart from this, regular and surprise inspections are done by Food Safety Officers, Designated Officers and Joint Food Safety Commissioners. A joint team of ticket checking staff and RPF/GRP staff also conduct surprise checks to prevent unauthorised vending on stations and trains. General Managers of the Zonal Railways have been requested to monitor such drives personally. Food samples collected by Food Safety Officers are sent to the nominated accredited Laboratories under Food Safety & Standard Act for analysis and testing. Penalties are imposed in cases of detection of unsatisfactory food samples and prosecutions are carried out as per provisions of Food Safety & Standard Rule -2011.

At present, 378 mobile and 9208 static catering units are operational in Indian Railways. As per Catering Policy 2017, Indian Railway Catering and Tourism Corporation Limited (IRCTC) has been mandated to carry out the unbundling by creating a distinction primarily between food preparation and food distribution on trains. At present, IRCTC has taken over almost all mobile units in phased manner from Zonal Railways and they are contracting out mobile units centrally. Details of the names of the contractors (companies/firms) providing catering services in trains are as under:-



*S. No. *

*Name of Company/firm *

1

Doon’s Caterers

2

Express Food Services

3

Brandavan Food Products

4

R. K. Associates & Hoteliers Private Limited

5

Sanraj Hospitality

6

Roop Caterers

7

J. K. Ghosh

8

Arenco Catering

9

Deepak & Company

10

Sunshine Caterers Private Limited

11

Krishna Enterprises

12

Food World

13

Satyam Caterers Private Limited

14

Om Sai Ram Enterprises

15

Ambuj Hotel & Real Estate Private Limited

16

A. S. Sales Corporation

17

Poorvanchal Caterers

18

P. Siva Prasad

19

Boon Catering Company Private Limited

20

Singh Caterers & Vendors

21

Alok Kumar Ghosh

22

Griham Food & Hotel Private Limited

23

Variety Pantry Services Private Limited

24

Golden Caterers

25

Hakmichand D. & Sons

26

A. A. Catering Company

27

Hotel Rajasthan

28

New Classic Caterers Private Limited

29

Pplus Facility Management Services Private Limited

30

R. K. Food Products

31

Salasar Enterprises

32

P. K. Shefi

33

Classic Caterers

34

Kwality Caterers

35

P. R. Kumar

36

Seema Caterers

37

Srinathji Caterers

38

Vasantham Catering

39

Fine Caterers & Suppliers

40

K. M. Musthafa

41

K. M. A. Caterers

42

Sai Balaji Food & Beverage (India) Private Limited

43

Speed Catering Services Private Limited

44

Sree Venkateswara Enterprises

45

ABC Enterprises

46

Kannelite Facility Management Services

47

Quinn India

48

Sunil Catering Services



As per the provisions of New Catering Policy 2017, the following ceiling limits are applicable for various categories of catering units:-

(i) Stand alone Automatic Vending Machines (AVMs): An entity is allowed to hold a maximum of 10 AVMs over each Zonal Railway.

(ii) Milk Stalls: Authorized franchisee/agencies of allottees (apex dairy cooperative societies approved by Government, dairy cooperative federations/members of NCDFI and/or developed under the aegis of Operation Flood Programme, bodies/agencies registered/certified by FSSAI) are allowed to hold a maximum of five milk stalls per Railway Division.

(iii) Minor catering units: A licensee is allowed to hold a maximum of five minor catering units per Division.

(iv) Food Plaza, Food Courts and Fast Food Units: An individual/firm/company is allowed to hold a maximum of two units per Division, subject to a further limit of 25 units over Indian Railways.

This information was given by the Minister of State of Railways Shri Rajen Gohain in a written reply to a question in Lok Sabha today.

****

Ministry of Railways
04-April, 2018 17:50 IST
*First Aid And Medical Facilities in Trains *

First Aid Boxes containing essential drugs and dressing materials are provided with the guards of all passenger carrying trains. In addition, Augmented First Aid Boxes with wide range of medicines, disposable medical material, etc. have been provided with the Train Superintendents/ Guards of Rajdhani/Shatabdi Express trains and some nominated trains. Front line staffs deployed on trains are also trained in rendering First Aid. The Station Masters of all stations have details of doctors, clinics and hospitals, both Government and Private, in the vicinity of the station, so that their services could also be availed, in emergencies. Ambulance services of both Railway hospitals and State Governments are utilized when required.

A pilot project of deployment of doctors in Duronto Trains was undertaken for a period of two years. During the Pilot Project, it was noted that serious patient could not be treated on board and had to be de-trained for medical treatment at a hospital only because the medical equipments, such as ECG machines etc. do not function properly on the trains due to noise/ vibration etc.

The issue of rendering Medical Assistance/ First Aid to the passengers was examined by Hon’ble Supreme Court and it was ordered that a committee of experts be constituted by All India Institute of Medical Sciences, New Delhi and recommendations of the committee be implemented by Ministry of Railways. Accordingly, the recommendations of the committee were obtained and have been implemented.

This information was given by the Minister of State of Railways Shri Rajen Gohain in

a written reply to a question in Lok Sabha today.

****

Ministry of Railways
04-April, 2018 17:48 IST
*Elimination of Unmanned Railway Crossings *

It has been decided to eliminate all Unmanned Level Crossings (UMLCs) on Broad Gauge (BG) route in next 2 years by either of the following methods:-


Closure – Closing unmanned level crossings having NIL/negligible Train Vehicle Unit (TVU).
Merger – Merger of unmanned level crossing to nearby manned or unmanned gates or subway/Road Under Bridge (RUB)/Road Over Bridge (ROB) by construction of diversion road.
Provision of Subways/RUBs.
Manning – The unmanned level crossings which cannot be eliminated by above means will be progressively manned based on rail-road traffic volume, visibility conditions.


Other steps taken to avoid accidents at level crossings are as follows:

(i) Global Positioning System (GPS) tracker to ensure presence of Gate Mitra at UMLCs will be provided by June 2018.

(ii) Public awareness campaigns are being done at different places like villages, Gram Panchayat, weekly market, bus stands, schools and other public places.

(iii) Periodic inspection of such level crossings is being carried out.

(iv) Social awareness campaigns are being done to educate road users with the use of print and electronic media for observance of safe practices prescribed in Motor Vehicles Act and Indian Railways Act.

(v) Short Message Service (SMS) campaigns are being done to create awareness amongst road users.

(vi) Nukkad Nataks are being organized at public places with theme “Safety at Level Crossings”.

(vii) Joint ambush checks along with civil police are being carried out to counter misadventure in front of approaching trains.

(viii) Level crossing awareness week is being organized every year in June by the Zonal Railways.

This information was given by the Minister of State of Railways Shri Rajen Gohain in

a written reply to a question in Lok Sabha today.

****

Ministry of Railways
04-April, 2018 17:53 IST
*Provision of More Accommodation to Travelling Passengers *

With a view to provide more accommodation to travelling passengers, Indian Railways, subject to operational feasibility, commercial viability and availability of resources, augments the load of existing services, which is an on-going process.

Indian Railways, as a matter of policy, have already decided that all the Mail/Express trains (except fully reserved trains like Rajdhani, Shatabdi, Duronto, etc.) introduced after 2007-08, shall have at least 6 general class coaches in their standard composition as per feasibility. Besides, to cater to the travelling needs of General Class passengers, Indian Railways operates fully unreserved services like Jan Sadharan, Janseva, Jan Nayak Express and also operates Passenger trains and Intercity services for short distance travel. With this end in view, Indian Railways in the Railway Budget 2016-17, has announced to introduce the Antyodaya Express, a long-distance, fully unreserved, superfast train service, and also to add two to four Deen Dayalu coaches in some long distance trains for unreserved travel to enhance the carrying capacity for the unreserved class passengers. 4 pairs of Antyodaya trains have already been introduced so far.

Accordingly, 507 coaches including 150 General class coaches have been attached on permanent basis during the year 2017-18 up to February 2018, in existing trains.

Further, to clear extra rush of passengers during festive season, vacations, religious congregations (like Kumbh, Ardh Kumbh, Sabrimala, Urs, etc.), Melas, etc., Indian Railways to the extent feasible and justified, not only operates special trains but also augments the loads of existing trains to create extra accommodation for travelling passengers. With this end in view, Indian Railways operated 33,775 trips of special trains and utilized 91,958 coach trips, during the year 2017-18 (up to February 2018), which is also an on-going process on Indian Railways.

This information was given by the Minister of State of Railways Shri Rajen Gohain in a written reply to a question in Lok Sabha today.

****

Ministry of Railways
04-April, 2018 17:54 IST
*Facilities for Divyangjan Passengers at Railway Stations *

In order to provide better accessibility to Persons with Disabilities (Divyangjan), short term facilities as detailed below have been planned at all stations, beginning with ‘A-1’, ‘A’ & ‘B’ category stations:


Standard ramp for barrier free entry.
Earmarking at least two parking lots.
Non-slippery walk-way from parking lot to station building.
Signages of appropriate visibility.
At least one drinking water tap suitable for use by Persons with Disabilities (Divyangjan).
At least one toilet (on the ground floor).
‘May I help you’ Booth.
In addition, long term facilities, as detailed below, have been planned at ‘A-1’, ‘A’ & ‘B’ category stations:




Engraving on edges of platform.
Provision of facility for inter-platform transfer.


There are 709 ‘A-1’, ‘A’ & ‘B’ category stations catering to the bulk of passenger traffic on Indian Railways, out of which 667 stations have been provided with all short-term facilities. Details of railway stations provided with facilities for Persons with Disabilities (Divyangjan) under all categories of stations are given below:-





S.No.

Facility for Persons with Disabilities (Divyangjan)

Approximate

number of stations, where facility provided



1.



Standard ramp for barrier free entry

2435



2.



Earmarking at least two parking lots

1360



3.



Non-slippery walk-way from parking lot to station building

1415



4.



Signages of appropriate visibility

1435



5.



At least one drinking water tap suitable

for use by Persons with Disabilities (Divyangjan)

1870



6.



At least one toilet (on the ground floor)

1820



7.



May I help you booth

1090



8.



Engraving on edges of platforms

1785



9.



Provision of facility for inter-platform transfer

1240



In order to facilitate easy movement of elderly, sick and Persons with Disabilities (Divyangjan) and for smooth access to platforms at major railway stations, 473 escalators at 171 stations and 330 lifts at 137 stations have been provided so far. Further, work is in progress for 303 nos. of escalators at 115 stations and 306 nos. of lifts at 98 stations. Additionally 372 escalators have been sanctioned for Mumbai Sub-urban sections in financial year 2017-18 on Out-of-Turn basis.

Further, in the Budget 2017-18, it has been announced by Hon’ble Finance Minister that about 500 stations shall be provided with escalators/lifts progressively as part of “Saugamya Bharat Mission” at all ‘A-1’, ‘A’ & ‘C’ category stations with footfall of 25,000 and above and stations of tourist importance. The proposal for the same has been approved at a cost of `2589 crores for escalators and `404 crores for lifts.

This information was given by the Minister of State of Railways Shri Rajen Gohain in

a written reply to a question in Lok Sabha today.

****
Ministry of Railways
04-April, 2018 17:52 IST
*Refund Facilities on Cancellation of Railway Tickets *

The details of different avenues available for a passenger to get refund of fare on cancellation of tickets as per Railway Passengers (Cancellation of Tickets and Refund of Fares) Rules, 2015 are as under:-

(i). Passenger Reservation System (PRS) counter tickets/Unreserved Ticketing System (UTS) tickets on surrendering of original ticket are cancelled and amount due is refunded across the reservation/booking counters, within the prescribed time limit.

(ii). E-ticket is cancelled/ Ticket Deposit Receipt (TDR) filed online on the Indian Railway Catering and Tourism Corporation (IRCTC) website within the prescribed time limit. The refund amount is credited to the account from where the payment for the booking of ticket has been made.

(iii). In exceptional circumstances as per Refund Rule, TDR can be filed for getting refund beyond prescribed time limit.

(iv). PRS counter tickets can also be cancelled through IRCTC website (www.irctc.co.in) or through 139 and refund amount can be collected across the reservation/booking counters on surrendering of original tickets within the prescribed time limit.

(v). Station masters of nominated stations have powers to allow cancellation of tickets and grant refund of fare in exceptional circumstances.

As per Railway Passengers (Cancellation of Tickets and Refund of Fares) Rules, 2015, the e-tickets booked through IRCTC website are cancelled/TDR filed through the IRCTC website only within the prescribed time limit. In exceptional circumstances, passenger may approach to IRCTC or Office of Chief Commercial Managers (Refund) of concerned zonal Railways for grant of refund. In case payment is deducted and the Passenger Name Record (PNR)/ticket is not issued due to technical reasons, the refund is processed by IRCTC automatically on the following day of the transaction made by user after confirmation through the file of transaction from bank and PNR generation from PRS.

All cancellation and refund of fare is governed by Notification dated 4th Nov., 2015 as Railway Passengers (Cancellation of Tickets and Refund of Fares) Rules, 2015. In exceptional circumstances there is already provision for refund of fare by Chief Commercial Managers (Refund) of concerned zonal Railways. Also, Station Managers of nominated stations of zonal Railways have been authorized to grant refund of fare on counter tickets in exceptional circumstances.

Further to the provision indicated above, to facilitate the passengers PRS counter tickets are also cancelled at relatively smaller stations wherever PRS booking facility is available throughout the day and refund is granted beyond the working hours of PRS counters/current counters.

Also to facilitate e-tickets passengers in case of cancellation of trains, automatic cancellation is done and refund amount due is credited in the account from which the booking transaction took place. Cancellation or Filing of online TDR is not required in such cases.

This information was given by the Minister of State of Railways Shri Rajen Gohain in a written reply to a question in Lok Sabha today.

****
Ministry of Railways
04-April, 2018 17:52 IST
*Joint Venture of Railways*

Agreements have been signed for manufacturing and maintenance of electric and diesel locomotives. As per contract 800 electric locomotives and 1000 diesel locomotives are to be manufactured and supplied from the factory set up by the companies at Madhepura (Bihar) and Marhowra (Bihar) respectively over a period of 11 years. Two Joint Venture (JV) companies have been set up for this purpose. Ministry of Railways is a 26% stakeholder in these two JV companies. The companies would also undertake maintenance/supervision of the first 500 locomotives by setting up maintenance facilities at Saharanpur, Nagpur, Roza and Ghandhidham.

The project envisages transfer of technology for maintenance to Indian Railway staff in terms of providing benchmarking of maintenance facilities as well as global practices in undertaking maintenance of these locomotives. The maintenance facilities would revert back to the Indian Railways on completion of the maintenance obligations following which the maintenance would be carried out by Indian Railways staff. These projects were approved by the Cabinet in 2010 and subsequently the bidding documents were also approved by the Cabinet in 2014. The companies were selected through an international competitive bidding process. Compliance to the requirement of national security and public interest is a part of the eligibility criteria.

The Department of Industrial Policy and Promotion (DIPP) of Government of India had issued the consolidated Foreign Direct Investment (FDI) Policy which allows FDI in Railway Infrastructure sector on automatic route in the areas namely :-

(i) Suburban corridor projects through PPP;

(ii) High speed train project;

(iii) Dedicated freight lines;

(iv) Rolling stock including train sets and locomotive/coaches manufacturing and maintenance facilities;

(v) Railway Electrification;

(vi) Signalling systems;

(vii) Passenger terminals;

(viii)Infrastructure in industrial part pertaining to railway line/sidings including electrified railway lines and connectivities to main railway line; and

(ix) Mass Rapid Transport Systems.

Further, the Indian Railways undertakes outsourcing of certain facilities like cleaning, pay and use toilets, retiring rooms, parking etc. on need based manner to improve efficiency.

Interest of the railway staff is taken into consideration while outsourcing.

This information was given by the Minister of State of Railways Shri Rajen Gohain in

a written reply to a question in Lok Sabha today.

****

Ministry of Railways
04-April, 2018 17:51 IST
*Inspection and Repair of Rail Bridges *

There is a well established system of inspection of bridges on Indian Railways. All the bridges are inspected twice a year, one before the onset of monsoon and one detailed inspection after the monsoon. In addition, certain bridges are also inspected more frequently depending upon their condition. Repair / strengthening / rehabilitation / rebuilding of railway bridges is a continuous process and is undertaken whenever so warranted by their physical condition as ascertained during these inspections and not on the basis of age. If the corrective / remedial measures are expected to take a long duration due to the complexity of the site situation, etc., suitable safety measures like imposing speed restrictions and keeping such bridge under close watch are taken till the bridge is repaired / strengthened / rehabilitated / rebuilt. During last five year (2012-13 to 2016-17), a total of 3675 bridges have been repaired / strengthened / rehabilitated / rebuilt on Indian Railways. As on 01.04.2017, a total of 3017 railway bridges are sanctioned for repaired / strengthened / rehabilitated / rebuilt. 

This information was given by the Minister of State of Railways Shri Rajen Gohain in

a written reply to a question in Lok Sabha today.

****

Ministry of Railways
04-April, 2018 17:51 IST
*Project Swarn in Railways *

Project Swarn has been started to upgrade the condition of Rajdhani and Shatabdi Express Trains. This initiative is likely to give improved look to the coaches.

The objective of Project Swarn is to significantly improve the passenger experience across 9 dimensions which include coach interiors, toilets, onboard cleanliness, staff behavior, catering, linen, punctuality, security, on-board entertainment. Real time feedback is also a part of Project Swarn.

There are 29 Rajdhani and Shatabdi Express trains identified under this scheme. Out of these, work has already been completed on 16 trains. Work is targeted for completion on balance trains within next 8 months.

This information was given by the Minister of State of Railways Shri Rajen Gohain in

a written reply to a question in Lok Sabha today.

****


----------



## Hindustani78

The Chairman, Railway Board, Shri Ashwani Lohani releasing the 6th book on Railways ‘Pondicherry Railway’ by Venkat 94, at a function, in New Delhi on April 04, 2018.





The Chairman, Railway Board, Shri Ashwani Lohani in a group photograph at the release of the 6th book on Railways ‘Pondicherry Railway’ by Venkat 94, in New Delhi on April 04, 2018.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Textiles
05-April, 2018 16:31 IST
*Scheme to upgrade Skill of Artisans *

The Office of Development Commissioner (Handicrafts) under the Ministry of Textiles has formulated Human Resource Development (HRD) Scheme to upgrade the skill of the artisans and to provide qualified and trained workforce to the handicraft sector. Indian handicrafts products are made by hand whereas in China and other countries the craft products are largely mechanised. Indian artisans are skilled and well equipped to compete in the global market. This information was given by the Minister of State of Textiles Shri Ajay Tamta in a written reply in the Lok Sabha today. He said, 141 such programmes were implemented by National Center for Design and Product Development (NCDPD) benefiting more than 2800 artisans during 2017-18.

_The Minister informed the House that Export Promotion Council for Handicrafts_ (EPCH) has also executed skill development programme for artisans sanctioned under Comprehensive Handicrafts Cluster Development (CHCDS) Scheme of Development Commissioner (Handicrafts) for Narsapur and Jodhpur mega clusters.

Shri Tamta further said that about 5000 artisans have been trained under Narsapur Mega Cluster in crafts of crochet and lace and 1360 artisans in the crafts of wood work, hand appliqué, hand embroidery, bone and horn, hand woven durry and hand block printing underJodhpur Mega Cluster till date. During 2017-18, 149 Technical Training Programmes were sanctioned benefiting 2980 artisans, 172 Soft Skill Training Programmes benefitting 3440 artisans. Apart from these training programmes, 510 artisans were imparted training through Guru Shisya Prampara Training Scheme and 400 artisans through Established Institution during 2017-18.

*****

Ministry of Textiles
05-April, 2018 16:30 IST
*Measures taken to improve quality of Indian Textiles *

The Government has taken several measures to enhance the quality of Indian Textiles to international standards. The steps taken include the Amended Technology Up-gradation Fund Scheme (A-TUFS), launch of India Handloom Brand and integrated scheme for development of silk industry. This information was given by Minister of State of Textiles Shri Ajay Tamta in a written reply in the Lok Sabha today. He said that the Amended Technology Up-gradation Fund Scheme provides for capital investment subsidy to facilitate technology upgradation in the weaving, processing, garmenting and technical textiles sectors for enhancement of quality in the textile manufacture. The India Handloom Brand is aimed at providing quality assurance for handloom products for safeguarding the interests of buyers in the domestic and international markets.

The MoS Textiles further said that the Integrated Scheme for Development of Silk industry supports production of bivoltine silk, provides automatic reeling machines and also supports R&D to evolve new silk products. The power loom sector under the PowerTex India scheme provides support for upgradation of looms, creation of infrastructure (worksheds), setting up of yarn banks and support for pre-weaving and post-weaving facilities. The Textiles Committee operates 19 testing labs to test textile products for conformance to national and international standards. In the Jute Sector, the jute Industry conforms to specifications approved by the Bureau of Indian Standards (BIS), in the manufacture of jute sacking 



***

Ministry of Textiles
05-April, 2018 16:29 IST
*Schemes for Promoting Self Employment in Textiles Sector *

Textiles Ministry is implementing various schemes for self-employment in handloom, handicraft and power loom sectors. Under these schemes, MUDRA loans, raw materials, looms and accessories are being provided to weavers and craftsmen among other things to encourage self-employment. This was stated by the Minister of State of Textiles Shri Ajay Tamta in the Lok Sabha today. He said, a Scheme for Incubation in Apparel Manufacturing (SIAM) was launched on pilot basis in January 2014 under which infrastructure in the form of an integrated workspace is provided to the new entrepreneurs along with training support. The Minister informed the House that three Incubation Centers have been sanctioned under the scheme. They are Spinning Mills Federation Ltd (SPINFED) in Bhubaneswar, Odisha, Haryana State Industrial and Infrastructure Development Corporation (HSIIDC) in Panipat and Industrial Infrastructure Development Corporation (IIDC) in Gwalior, Madhya Pradesh.

*****


----------



## Hindustani78

The Chairman, Railway Board, Shri Ashwani Lohani addressing the media persons on the occasion of the Media Group visit to National Rail Museum, Chanakyapuri, in New Delhi on April 05, 2018. The Secretary, Railway Board, Shri Ranjanesh Sahai and other dignitaries are also seen.





The Chairman, Railway Board, Shri Ashwani Lohani addressing the media persons on the occasion of the Media Group visit to National Rail Museum, Chanakyapuri, in New Delhi on April 05, 2018. The Secretary, Railway Board, Shri Ranjanesh Sahai and other dignitaries are also seen.





The Chairman, Railway Board, Shri Ashwani Lohani interacting with the media persons on the occasion of the Media Group visit to National Rail Museum, Chanakyapuri, in New Delhi on April 05, 2018.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Railways
06-April, 2018 13:04 IST
*Indian Railways inducts New Machine 09-3x Dynamic Tamping Express for improved Mechanised Track Maintenance* 

This advanced technology simulator is presently only available in five countries including India.

Indian Railway has inducted three numbers of 09-3X Dynamic Tamping Express machines, the state of the art integrated track maintenance. These machines were inaugurated and flagged off by Shri M.K. Gupta, Member Engineering, Railway Board at Faridabad. Seven number of such machines are planned to be included within next six months in the present fleet of 874 track maintenance machines over IR for deployment on heavy density Routes.


The New 09-3X- Dynamic Tamping Express costing about ₹ 27Cr each is a latest high output integrated tamping machine having multiple functions, so far being carried out by different machines. It can measure pre & post track geometry, correct the track to required geometry, can tamp three sleepers simultaneously, stabilize and measure post tamping track parameters under load to ensure quality of work done. This eliminates the need for a separate stabilisation machine which reduces operating costs and track possession time. This machine will vibrate & compact the loose stone ballast after tamping for safe movements of trains. These machines have been manufactured in India under MAKE IN INDIA initiative with imported components. 42 more such machines have been planned to be included in Indian Railway maintenance fleet over next three years. This will further improve the safety, reliability and economy in maintenance of tracks over Indian Railways. This will also eliminate manual measurement of track quality after maintenance.

Three operations including manual interface is now combined in one machine. 


















*Tamper + Stabilizer + Post Tamping Parameters* *= 09-3XDynamic* 



For practical hands-on training to operate such advanced track maintenance machines a new 3D state-of-the-art tamping simulator has been installed and commissioned at Indian Railway Track Machine Training Centre Allahabad (IRTMTC) recently. This type of advanced technology simulator is presently available only in five countries including India.











India Railway has planned complete mechanisation of inspection, monitoring, relaying and maintenance of track by 2024. Sh A.K. Khandelwal, Executive Director Track Machines, Railway Board and Siegfried Fink, MD, Plasser India were also present during the inspection and Commissioning of these machines at Faridabad.



***


----------



## Hindustani78

The Vice President, Shri M. Venkaiah Naidu at an event to present the Confederation of Indian Industry Annual Awards 2018, in New Delhi on April 08, 2018.




The Vice President, Shri M. Venkaiah Naidu giving away Women Exemplar Award to Smt. Munni Begum, constituted by the Confederation of Indian Industry, in New Delhi on April 08, 2018.





The Vice President, Shri M. Venkaiah Naidu giving away Women Exemplar Award to Smt. Asha, constituted by the Confederation of Indian Industry, in New Delhi on April 08, 2018.







The Vice President, Shri M. Venkaiah Naidu giving away Women Exemplar Award to Smt. Vechulou Kanuo, constituted by the Confederation of Indian Industry, in New Delhi on April 08, 2018.





The Vice President, Shri M. Venkaiah Naidu giving away the Lifetime Achievement Award to Shri Y.C. Deveshwar, received by his wife, constituted by the Confederation of Indian Industry, in New Delhi on April 08, 2018.







The Vice President, Shri M. Venkaiah Naidu addressing the gathering after giving away the Confederation of Indian Industry Annual Awards 2018, in New Delhi on April 08, 2018.






The Vice President, Shri M. Venkaiah Naidu addressing the gathering after giving away the Confederation of Indian Industry Annual Awards 2018, in New Delhi on April 08, 2018.





The Vice President, Shri M. Venkaiah Naidu with the recipients of Confederation of Indian Industry Annual Awards 2018, in New Delhi on April 08, 2018.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Railways
09-April, 2018 12:51 IST
*A major boost to Ease of Doing Business in Indian Railways *

An initiative to attract Indian Industry by Research Design & Standards Organization (RDSO), a research arm of Indian Railways 

In order to boost Ease of doing Business in Indian Railways, Research Design & Standards Organization (RDSO) is keenly approaching Indian industry through Vendor meets being organized in various cities where senior officers of RDSO interact with the prospective vendors, educate them about the features and ease of using the new online vendor registration system.

The first such vendor meet in coordination with Laghu Udyog Bharti, Rajkot was organized on 24.01.2018 at Rajkot in which Queries/Doubts from the around 200 vendors present were resolved on the spot by senior officials in a Question-Answer session. Similar Vendor meets have since been held at other cities such as Faridabad, Ludhiana, Sahibabad, Coimbatore, Pune and Noida on 22.02.2018, 07.03.2018, 09.03.2018, 15.03.2018, 04.04.2018 and 05.04.2018 respectively. The efforts are being very well appreciated by industry. Further such meets are planned in April and May 2018 at seven more places. Details are as under:-

SN

Location of Vendor meet

Date

No. of Vendors Participated

1

Rajkot

24.01.2018

200

2

Faridabad

22.02.2018

75

3

Ludhiana

07.03.2018

90

4

Sahibabad

09.03.2018

60

5

Coimbatore

15.03.2018

30

6

Pune

04.04.2018

110

7

Noida

05.04.2018

90

8

Kanpur

06.04.2018

Proposed

9

Jamshedpur

06.04.2018

Proposed

10

Raipur

23.04.2018

Proposed

11

Patna

24.04.2018

Proposed

12

Jaipur

25.04.2018

Proposed

13

Kolkata

27.04.2018

Proposed

14.

Mumbai

04.05.2018

Proposed

As a result of these actions, applications for fresh registration for RDSO items have increased from about 25 (average) per month earlier to 60 (average) per month now. From the period 01.11.2017 to 16.03.2018 RDSO has created 1231 nos. of Vendor Account Registration, Received payments in 208 cases and 27 Vendors delisted. 

In this way, RDSO has opened up its arms to the Indian industry and poised itself as an industry friendly organisation. This has been very well received and appreciated by one and all.

***


----------



## Hindustani78

Prime Minister's Office
10-April, 2018 13:36 IST
*PM addresses National Convention of Swachhagrahis, launches development projects in Motihari*

In the Railways sector, the Prime Minister laid the foundation stone of the doubling of railway lines between Muzaffarpur and Sagauli; and Sagauli and Valmikinagar. He dedicated the first phase of the Madhepura Electric Locomotive Factory to the nation. Via video link, he flagged off the first 12000 HP Freight Electric Locomotive, and the Champaran Humsafar Express.



In the Railways sector, the Prime Minister laid the foundation stone of the doubling of railway lines between Muzaffarpur and Sagauli; and Sagauli and Valmikinagar. He dedicated the first phase of the Madhepura Electric Locomotive Factory to the nation. Via video link, he flagged off the first 12000 HP Freight Electric Locomotive, and the Champaran Humsafar Express.

He said that about 50 lakh women had benefited from LPG connections through the Ujjwala Yojana, in the State of Bihar. In this context, he also mentioned the LPG and petroleum projects launched today. He said the projects launched today are part of the larger vision of developing Eastern India as growth engine for India. He also mentioned the road and rail projects launched today. He described the Madhepura Electric Locomotive Factory as a prime example of Make in India, and a source of employment in the region. He said the 12000 HP engines, the first of which rolled out today, will help in significantly improving the speeds of goods trains. He said that the work for this project, which was first approved in 2007, began three years ago, and the first phase has already been completed. He said the Union Government is committed to fulfilling all its missions and resolves, with the help of the people.

Ministry of Railways
10-April, 2018 15:38 IST
*Solar Panels at Railway Stations *

Indian Railways (IR) has planned to provide solar panels at many of the Railway stations. Indian Railways has planned to source 500 Mega Watt (MW) solar energy by providing roof top solar panels at Railway stations and other Railway buildings. Details of stations and service buildings where solar panels have been installed, so far, are given below:-.

Solar Plants installed over IR


SN

Zonal Railway

Location


1

Northern Railway

Manwal


Kathua


Katra


Chak Dayala


Daun-kalan


Gill


Dalhousie Road


Fazilka


Jhoktahal Singh


Jiwan-arian


Pathankot Running Room


Batihinda cantt.


Lehrammohabbat


Rampura phul


Tapa


Panjkoshi


Sunam


Nabha


Sangrur


Talwandi


Mushafair khana


Makhu Railway


Running Room Jalandhar City


Faridkot


Firozpur city


Phagwara Station.


Rohana Kalan


Akbarpur


DRM office, MB


RRI / MB


Sahibabad station building


Dasua Railway station


Shahganj Railway


Baraut


Muzaffar Nagar


Khekra


Varanasi


EMU Car Shed Ghaziabad


Sonwara


Amb Andaura


Kotdwar


Railway School, Jharipani


Kalanaur


Chandi Mandir



DRM office, Ambala


RAIPUR HARYANA


Bahadurgarh


Diwana


Guragon


Sonipat railway station


Panipat railway station


DRM office New Delhi


ANVT Station


Centeral Hospital, New Delhi


Rail Bhawan


New Delhi Station


Old Delhi


HZNM


Delhi Cantt station building


NRWWO school in Delhi Kishan Ganj


Shishu Niketan School Basant Lane Railway Colony/ Paharganj.


KG school at TKD


RPSF,DBSI


Baroda House, New delhi


2

Southern Railway

Kumbakonam


Tiruchchirappali Town


CWM office Golden Rock


Rajapalayam


DRM office Madurai


Attur Station


Chinna Salem


Tiruppur


Ettapur Road


Mukahsapur


Pukiravari


Salem town


Ayodhyapattinam


Salem Jn


EMU Car Shed Tambaram


Chengalpattu Station


Sivakasi


Parli Station


Tiruvalla


Mettupalayam


Divisional office MAS


Bakel Fort


3

East Coast Railway

Rail Sadan, GM Office



4

East Central Railway

GM Office, Hajipur (old bldg)


GM Office, Hajipur (new bldg)


DRM office


Phesar Station


DRM office



Muraliganj Station


Pahleza station


Gomoh station


5

Eastern Railway

Asansol DRM Building


Malda DRM Building


Howrah New complex


Howrah Station new complex


Orthopedic Hospital


6

Metro Railway

Metro Rail Bhawan


Naopara Sub Station


Kavi Subash Station


MahaNayak Uttam Kumar Station


7

North Central Railway

GM Office Building


DRM Office & Central Hospital, ALD


Solar Street lights in Railgaon, Subedarganj


DRM office, ALD


Allahabad Station


Kanpur Central Station


Electric Loco Shed, Kanpur


8

North Eastern Railway

GM Office Building


DRM Office at Izzatnagar, Lucknow & Div. Hospital, IZN


CME building


Shahi


STH


Officers Rest House, Gorakhpur


Bijauria


Ramnathpur Station


Khalilabad Station


Anand Nagar Jn.


Izzatnagar Station


330 nos. Solar based street lights, IZT Colony


9

Northeast Frontier Railway

Garh Banaili


Jalargarh


Arariya


Arariya Court


Manihari


Kachna


Dalan


Rautara


Ramsan


Simraha


Teznarayanpur


Kantakosh Halt


Telta


Mukuria


Kusiargaon



Azamnagar


Sudhani


Radhikapur(Stn+Running Room)


New Cooch Behar


Dhupguri


New Mal Bazar


Aluabari Road


Khurial


Naharlagun


Mendipathar


Kendukona


Rangjuli


Barpeta Road


Dhemaji


Gogamukh


Kaithalkuchi


Pathsala


Goalpara


Murkeongselek


Silapathar


Rangiya Jn.


Barua Bamungaon


Duliajan


Sibsagar Town


Sapekhati


Dhamalgaon


Borhat


Panitola


Chabua


Kamarbandha ali


Bhojo


Moabund (Non-electrified)


Rangaliting (Non-electrified)


Namrup


Numaligarh


Titabar


Furkating Jn.


Mariani Jn.


New Tinsukia Jn.


Lumding


Guwahati


DRM/Building Rangiya


STTC /PNO, Guwahati


East Building /HQ /MLG, Guwahati


Central Building /HQ/MLG


West Building /HQ/MLG, Guwahati


Divisional Railway Hospital Lumding


IT Centre/DRM Bldg/Lumding


DRM/Building Tinsukia


Annexe Bldg of GM/CON/Maligaon


10

North Western Railway

Jodhpur


Basni


Deshnok


Narnaul


Jaipur


Ajmar Station


Ajmer Hospital


Durgapura


Ranapratap Nagar


Alwar


Bikaner


Bhattu


Sangaria


Churu


Rajaldesar


Netawal


Marwar Jn.


Falna


Rani


Dausa


Bandikui


Nal


Gajner


Gadwala


Napasar


Sri dungargarh


Dahina Zainabad


Mahajan


Bridahwal


Ajmer


Bigga


Sudsar


Benisar


Jansar


Sird


Baap


Nathwana


Kuchaman


Osiyan


Molisar


Aslu


Parsneu


Joharpura


Kheduli


Bhilwara station


Ren


Jalsu


Didwana



Udaipur


Central Hospital, Jaipur


DRM office, Jodhpur


NWR/HQ office, Jaipur


Gotan Rly. Colony / JU Div.


Gadra Road colony/JU Div.


Munabao colony/ JU Div.


Personnel training school/JU


Panipech Rly Colony/ Jaipur


Ganpati Nagar Rly. Colony/JP Div.


RPF training center/JP Div.


ORH/JP


Devpura station park/JP


03 Gangs in Goramghat-Marwar sec./AII Div.


ZRTI/Udaipur./AII Div.


ORH MJ./AII Div.


Holiday Home /AII


BKN Colony


Solar Park / Bhiwani


Rewari


11

South Central Railway

Chittapur (D)


Bhadrachalam Road (B)


Bellampalli (D)


Udgir (D)


Zaheerabad (D)


Bhalki (D)


Secunderabad (A1)


Khammam Town (A)


Hyderabad (A1)


Dharmabad (D)


Umri (D)


Kacheguda (A1)


Gadwal (D)


Basar (B)


Kamareddi (B)


Kurnool City (A)


Poodoor (E) (Solar+wind)


Mahaboobnagar (B)


Anakapalli (A)


Rajahmundry (A)


29 stations (PF lights)


Krishnammakona (E)


Tirupati (A1)


Settigunta (E)


Siddampalli (E)


Nossam (E)


Jammalamadugu (E)





Proddatur (E)

S. Uppalapadu (E)

Tummalacheruvu (E)

Chinaravuru (E)

Perecherla (E)

Bhattiprolu (E)

Vemuru (E)

Potlapadu (E)

Kurichedu (E)

Gundlakamma (E)

Cheekateegalapalem (E)

Savalyapuram (E)

Penumarru (F)

Pallikona (E)

Nudurupadu (F)

Santamaguluru (E)

Munumaka (E)

Satulur (E)

Phirangipuram (E)

Bandarupalli (E)

Mandapadu (F)

Siripuram (E)

Gudipudi (F)

Reddigudem (E)

Bellamkonda (E)

Lingamguntla (F)

Pedakurapadu (E)

Gajjelakonda (E)

Tarlupadu (E)

Jaggambhotla Krishnapuram (E)

Somidevipalli (E)

Diguvametta (E)

Gazulapalli (E)

Valigonda (E)

Ramannapet (E)

Chityala (E)

Srirampuram (E)

Kondrapole (F)

Pondugula (E)

Gurajala (F)

Rentachintala (F)

Nagireddipalli (E)

Thipparthi (E)

Zampani (F)

Chelma (E)

Repalle (D)

Donakonda (D)












22 Stations (PF lights & SM room lights)

Purna (B)

Parbhani (A)

Rail Nirman nilayam, Hyderabad

Rail Nilayam

GM camp office

Central hospital/ LGD, Hyderabad

Electrical Panel room/ROC, Hyderabad

Sub-station/Rail Nilayan

Lekha Bhawan, Hyderabad

Hyderabad Bhawan, Hyderabad

Main stores, CH/LGD

Ward No.6, CH/LGD, Hyderabad

Railway hospital, GNT

Horsley hills rest house, Madanapalli road, Guntakal

Memu car shed, Vijaywada

Sanchalan bhawan Annexe, SC

Running room, Motumarri, SC

Running room, BDCR, SC

Running room, Bidar, SC

12

South East Central Railway

Bhanewartonk

Raipur

Raipur,Rly. Station

Risama

Balod,Rly. Station

Gunderdehi

Latabor,Rly. Station

Kusumkasa,Rly. Station

Dallirajhara,Rly. Station

Nainpur,Rly. Station

DRM Building, Bilaspur

DRM Building, Raipur

Railway Colony, Bhanewartonk

PRS Building, Raipur

Officers Rest House, Nainpur

Old GM Building, Bilaspur

13

South Eastern Railway

Purulia station

Bishnupur station

Joychandipahar Stn.

Rajkharswan stn.

Chakradharpur station

Orga station

14

West Central Railway

GM office JBP

Kota

Badarwas

Kolaras

Shivpuri


Panihar

Shamgarh

Bhwani Mandi

Mahroi

Mohana

DRM Office Canteen Jabalpur

DRM Office Jabalpur

DRM Bhopal

LC Gates (122x280 Wp)

Solar Lights

Kota

TKD Loco Shed

Vikramgarh

Ramganj Mandi

10x250 Wp Kota

Kota Workshop

DRM office control Bldg Kota

15

Western Railway

Chittorgarh

Ratlam Running Room, BRCP

RTM TRD Building, Ratlam

RTM DRM Office, Ratlam

Nimach

Indore

Berchha

Bisalwas Kalan

Dodhar

Fatehabad Chandrawatiganj

Gautampura Road

Namli

Varnama

Makarpura

Od

Gothaj

Vishvamitri (VS)

Matunga road station

Jagjivanram Hospital, Mumbai Central

Mumbai Central

Grant Raod

Churchgate station

RAJ POH Office bldg.

MX W/S

Okha

Palia

Bachau
Solar/wind hybrid system

Dhola Jn

Somnath
Solar/wind hybrid system

Bhanvad






Paddhari

Hadmatiya

Mithapur

Bhatia

Chamaraj

Cybrary, NAIR, Vadodara

NAIR, Vadodara

Gothaj, Vadodara

Vishvamitri (VS), Vadodara

DRM Office, Ahemdabad

Paddhari (Staff Colony), Rajkot

DRM Office, New bldg, Rajkot

Lakhamachi , Rajkot

Bhatia (Staff Colony), Rajkot

Jaliya Devani

Rajkot (Ground), Rajkot

Jamnagar

New building of DRM office, Rajkot

16

Central Railway

Kaman

Neral

Tikekarwadi

Sangola

Daundaj

Khandala

Oombermali

Thansit

Matheran

Asangaon

Pen

Bhusawal

Pune

Rahuri station

Puntamba station

Ahemednagar station

KEM station

Junardeo station

Pandhurna station

CSTM Annex bldg.

CSTM Parcel Bldg.

Matunga W/S

Khopoli

17

South Western Railway

Hubballi Workshop

DRM Office, Bengaluru

New Zonal Office, Gadag Road, Hubballi

Mysuru Workshop

Chikjajaur Railway Station

MEMU Shed, Banaswadi

Birur Railway Station

DRM building, Mysore

Solar Lightings

18

Rail Coach Factory

Kaputhala

19

Rail Wheel Factory

Bangaluru

20

Integral Coach Factory

LHB Shed

ICF Hospital

ICF

21

Rail Coach Factory

Rai Bareilly



Indian Railways has planned to set up 1000 MW solar power plants consisting of 500 MW roof top and 500 MW land based solar plants. The roof top solar plants will be provided at Railway stations and various service buildings.

This information was made available in reply to a question in Rajya Sabha.

****


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Railways
10-April, 2018 15:39 IST
*Release of Berths Under Emergency Quota in Railways *

In order to meet the urgent travel requirements of High Official Requisition (HOR) holders, which includes Central Government Ministers, Judges of Hon’ble Supreme Court/High Courts of various States, Members of Parliament and other emergent demands, who are on the waiting list, a limited number of berths have been earmarked as Emergency Quota in different trains and in different classes. The quota is released by the Railways in accordance with the priority as per warrant of precedence and well established practice being followed since long. At the time of allotment of berths/seats, emergency quota is first allotted for self travel of HOR holders/Members of Parliament, etc., strictly as per their inter-se seniority in warrant of precedence. Thereafter, other requisitions received from various quarters are considered and the remaining quota is released taking into account various factors like status of passengers travelling, nature of urgency like travelling on government duty, bereavement in the family, sickness, job interview, etc. 

Emergency Quota Cells are located at Zonal/Divisional Headquarters and at some of the important non-Headquarter stations. These Cells normally function under the control of a gazetted officer supported by requisite number of staff posted by Zonal Railways. 

This information was made available in reply to a question in Rajya Sabha.

****

Ministry of Railways
10-April, 2018 15:37 IST
*Installation of Automatic Train Protection (ATP) System in Trains *

The number of consequential train accidents have decreased during the current year i.e. from 01/04/2017 to 31/03/2018 to 73 as compared to 104 numbers during the corresponding period of last year. 

Indian Railways have planned to provide Automatic Train Protection (ATP) conforming to ETCS level-2 standards on the entire Indian Railway Broad Gauge (BG) network. This will provide technological aid to Loco Pilots for avoiding Signal Passing at Danger (SPAD) and over speeding. Presently, following different Automatic Train Protection (ATP) Systems are existing on Indian Railways:



(i)

Automatic Train Protection (ATP) System based on proven European Train Control System (ETCS-L1) Technology has been implemented on 342 RKMs (200 RKMs Delhi-Agra Section, 117 RKMs Chennai Suburban section and 25 RKMs of Metro Railway, Kolkata).



(ii)

An ATP called Auxiliary Warning System (AWS) is presently functional on 364 RKMs in the Mumbai suburban section of Central Railway (240 RKMs) and Western Railway (124 RKMs).



(iii)

An ATM system indigenously developed called Train Collision Avoidance System (TCAS) is under trial on 250 RKMs of South Central Railway as a pilot project.



This information was made available in reply to a question in Rajya Sabha.

****


Ministry of Railways
10-April, 2018 15:37 IST
*Steps taken to bring Energy/Fuel Efficiency in Railways *

Steps taken by Railways to cut down use of diesel fuel and energy/fuel efficiency in its operation system as under-


Minimum Inventories of all major Railway Consumer Depot (RCD)s have been reduced from 15 to 5 days.
Use of B-5 blended High Speed Diesel (HSD) with 5% Biodiesel in the Diesel Locomotives has been started.
Trip ration is being reviewed properly to tighten the slack trip rationing.
The performance of loco pilots is being monitored regularly. List of bad & good runners are being identified on the basis of fuel consumption vis-a-vis trip ration. Bad runners are being counseled & monitored by loco inspectors. Monitoring of Loco Pilots using dynamic brakes and performing coasting according to the topography are being done.
To avoid idle running of the Engine of Diesel locomotive, a Joint Procedure Order (JPO) has been jointly issued at Railway Board level with operating department and accordingly at Zonal Railways level also for shutting down of diesel locos in case of idling of the locomotive. Monitoring of idling of diesel locomotives has been started through Remote Monitoring and Management of Locomotive and Trains (REMMLOT) fitted in Diesel Locomotive.
Rationalization of fueling pattern has been implemented based on landed price of HSD oil. The cheaper RCDs are fueling more to diesel locomotive to avoid fueling at costlier location of RCDs.
All Overaged Broad Gauge Diesel Mixed Traffic Engine (WDM2) locos have been withdrawn from mainline service.
Conversion of Driving Power Car (DPC) of DEMU trains in dual fuel (Diesel + LNG/CNG) mode has been started to use CNG in place of HSD.
Auxiliary Power Unit has been introduced in Diesel locos for automatic shutting down of the diesel locomotive while standing idle.
Retro-fitment of Micro-processor control system in diesel Locomotives have been executed to achieve fuel efficiency.
Common Rail electronic Direct Injection (CReDI) system has been developed and are being fitted in Diesel Locomotive.
Miller cycle based turbochargers and Variable Turbine Geometry (VTG) Turbochargers have been developed for ALCo locomotives to achieve fuel efficiency.
Expected positive results yielded are as under:-




4 % saving in fuel consumption has been realized at Eng Test Bed with the use of CReDI on ALCo locomotive engine and 2.5% saving in fuel consumption on HHP locomotives.
Approx. 23 nos. of DPCs have been converted and running in duel fuel (Diesel + CNG) Mode. Diesel displacement of upto 20% has been achieved.
Reliability verification testing of Miller cycle based turbocharger has been completed in field. Approx. 2% fuel saving and 20% reduction in NOx is expected by use of miller cycle based turbocharger. Performance evaluation on engine test bed is scheduled in next month.
Variable Turbine Geometry (VTG) turbocharger has been fitted on a WDG3A loco and 2.5% fuel saving (approx.) has been realized on test bed.


Details of plan for use of solar energy are as under:-




 Indian railways has planned for 1000 MW of solar power plants by 2020-21 with 500 MW at railway rooftops for non-traction use and 500 MW land based for mostly in traction use. The solar power from land based plants shall be mostly used in train operation.
 IROAF is implementing provision of Solar Panels on roof top of coaches and Brake Vans of freight trains for taking up part hotel load (electric lighting and fans load).
 In Goods train, Solar Panels on trial basis have been fitted on the roof top of 50 Nos. Guard Brake Vans.
 In passenger Trains Solar panels on trial basis has been fitted on the roof top of 06 Nos. Trailer Coaches of Diesel Electric Multiple Units (DEMU).
 Indian Railways has planned for 1000 MW of solar power plants by 2020-21 with 500 MW at railway rooftops for non-traction use and 500 MW land based for traction use. The solar power from land based plants shall be used in train operation.
 Tender for 700 Nos. more Guard Brake Vans is likely to be uploaded by March, 2018 end.
 Tender case for 250 Nos. Trailer Coaches of DEMU for Flexi Solar Panels was discharged and Re-Tender is expected to be completed by the end of March, 2018.
 The fitment of Solar Panel is also planned in 10 Exhibition Coaches of Swachhata Express, which is to be flagged off in April, 2018.
This information was made available in reply to a question in Rajya Sabha.

****


Ministry of Railways
10-April, 2018 15:36 IST
*Initiatives by Indian Railways for Cleanliness in Trains *

Maintaining cleanliness is a continuous process and every endeavour is made to keep the coaches including toilets in properly maintained and in clean condition. Some of the major initiatives taken by Indian Railways towards improvement of cleanliness in trains are as follows:

(i) Cleaning of train coaches including toilets of trains is done at both ends including mechanized cleaning.

(ii) On Board Housekeeping Service (OBHS) has been provided in more than 980 pairs of trains including Rajdhani, Shatabdi and other important long distance Mail/Express trains for cleaning of coach toilets, doorways, aisles and passenger compartments during the run of the trains.

(iii) On demand ‘Clean My Coach’ service is provided in nearly 970 pairs of important Superfast/Mail/Express long distance trains having On Board Housekeeping Service.

(iv) By expanding the scope of ‘Clean My Coach’, ‘Coach Mitra’ Service has been provided in nearly 800 OBHS trains as a single window interface to register all coach related requirements of passengers travelling in reserved coaches, such as cleaning, disinfection, linen, train lighting, air conditioning and watering of coaches.

(v) Clean Train Station (CTS) scheme has also been prescribed for limited mechanized cleaning attention to identified trains including cleaning of toilets during their scheduled stoppages enroute at nominated stations.

(vi) Washing of bed linen (except blanket) provided for AC passengers is done after every single use. Blankets were being cleaned at least once in two months. Prescribed washing frequency of blankets has been recently increased to minimum once in a month. To improve the quality of washing of bed linen, 59 mechanized laundries have been set up in the Railways.

This information was made available in reply to a question in Rajya Sabha.

****

Ministry of Railways
10-April, 2018 15:34 IST
Direct Investment (DI) inflow in Indian Railways 

Direct Investment (FDI) equity inflow from April, 2014 to December,2017 in Railway sector is US$ million 389.83. The financial year-wise break up is as under :-



Year Amount

(In US$ million)

(i) 2014-15 129.73

(ii) 2015-16 73.99

(iii) 2016-17 87.57

(iv) 2017-18 98.54

_(April to December)_



The DI investment has been utilised for manufacturing of Rolling Stock (Coaches and Wagons including its parts), Signalling Equipment and Locomotives (Diesel and Electric) & parts of locomotives.

Ministry of Railways has signed Memorandum of Understanding (MoU) with China, France, Spain, South Korea, Japan, United Kingdom, Russia and Germany for cooperation in the area of High Speed Railways. A Memorandum of Cooperation has been signed with Government of Japan for Mumbai-Ahmedabad High Speed Rail (MAHSR) project which includes transfer of technology and Make in India.

A large number of Foreign Governments and Railways have shown keen interest in the station redevelopment program. These include French Railway (SNCF), Korean Railway, Governments of Federal Republic of Germany, China and United Kingdom. 

This information was made available in reply to a question in Rajya Sabha.

****


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Railways
11-April, 2018 16:29 IST
*Railway Board Celebrates 63rd Railway Week Function at Rail Bhawan. *

Shri Ashwani Lohani Presided Over the Function & Presented Merit Certificates & Cash Awards.

The 63rd Railway Week Function of Railway Board was organized on 11th April, 2018 in Rail Bhavan, New Delhi. Chairman, Railway Board, Shri Ashwani Lohani presided over the function and presented Merit Certificates and Cash Awards to officials of Railway Board for their outstanding performances during the year 2017-18. Other Railway Board Members and Senior Officials were also present on the occasion.

Shri Ashwani Lohani presented the Running Efficiency Shield to ERB-III and TC-I Sections (jointly) of Railway Board selected as “Best Kept Section’ for maintaining high standards of efficiency, prompt disposal of cases and excellent up-keep of records. Besides this, Merit Certificates and Cash Awards were presented to 2 other well-maintained sections.

Merit Certificates and Cash Awards were given to 69 officials of Railway Board for their outstanding performance during the year 2017-18. Further, 52 Cash Awards were given to sportspersons and 10 Cash Awards to Cultural artists along with Appreciation Letters for their outstanding performance in the Inter-Ministry and All India Civil Services Tournaments. In addition, 3 Cash Awards were presented to Horticulture staff of Rail Bhawan for their excellent work. Also, Chairman Railway Board Trophy for Best Railway Engineer Regiment (TA) was awarded to Railway Engineer Regiment (TA), Chandigarh. 

*Details of Awards*

*1.*


*for Best kept Sections*
* 2*


*for Meritorious Work*
* 69*


*Sports *
* 52@*


*Cultural Activities*
* 10#*


*Horticulture *
* 3*

*Total Awards*

* 136*



*@ Individual Awards – 41, Group Awards – 11*

*# Individual Awards – 9, Group Award – 01*



*2. CRB Trophy for Best Railway Engineer Regiment (TA) – Railway Engineer Regiment (TA), Chandigarh.*

*List of Awardees attached herewith.*

*******


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Textiles
11-April, 2018 14:29 IST
*Textiles Ministry’s Effort to Make Cleanliness a Peoples’ Movement – Ajay Tamta *









* Before After*

*Textile Committee doing intensive cleanliness drive at Prabhadevi Beach in Mumbai*

The Textile Committee in Mumbai organised a cleanliness drive at Prabhadevi beach in Mumbai and removed ten tonnes of garbage and local residents also participated in this drive in a big way during the recently concluded special Swachhta fortnight from 1st to 15th March 2018.

Several other activities were also conducted in the Ministry and its attached and subordinate offices across the country. Senior officers of the Ministry visited various offices and 9 Public Sector Undertakings located in different parts of the country to motivate the staff for cleanliness. Swachhta pledge was administered to all officers and staff in the Ministry and short films on Swachh Bharat were shown to all employees.

Special workshops were conducted on the campuses of National Institute of Fashion Technology Bhopal and New Delhi to sensitize the students and staff regarding recycling and how to convert old and discarded cloth material and other unserviceable items into useful carry bags and hand bags. The NIFT students used to waste to generate wealth and create aesthetic products. The Ministry is also working on replacing plastic bags with reusable jute bags designed by National Institute of Ahmedabad which are being used at SAFAL and Mother Dairy outlets.

Special debate, essay competitions, lecture by doctor about hygiene and tree plantation drives were organized by the Textiles Ministry during the fortnight.

Addressing the Press Conference Minister of State for Textiles, Ajay Tamta said that apart from this special fortnight the Ministry has been continuously engaged with Swachhta activities throughout the year. The Minister further added that cleanliness can become a reality only if every person decides to neither litter nor let others litter. He said Swachhta is everyone’s responsibility and it should not be left to sanitation workers alone. 

***


----------



## Hindustani78

The Minister of State for Textiles, Shri Ajay Tamta addressing the media regarding Swachhta activities of the Ministry, in New Delhi on April 11, 2018. The Secretary, Ministry of Textiles, Shri Anant Kumar Singh is also seen.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Railways
12-April, 2018 18:01 IST
*Shri Piyush Goyal Discusses Issues with Representatives of Food & Beverages Industry Players to Improve Catering Services in Railways *

The Union Minister of Railways & Coal, Shri Piyush Goyal today interacted with Food and Beverages Industries Players through video conferencing while fasting from Thane. The meeting was attended by key players from the Food & Beverage industry viz. Hindustan Unilever Limited, Café Coffee Day, Nestle, Travel Food Services, MoM, Bikanerwala, Taj SATS, R.K. Associates, Arenco Catering, Jubliant Food Services, Punjabi Ghasitaram Halwai (P) Ltd., CAFS, etc. The meeting was also attended by Senior officials from Ministry of Railways & IRCTC.

The meeting was held with the objectives to bring on board important suggestions issues, problems faced by key industrial players of F&B industry who are important stake holders in delivery of catering services on Indian Railways.

Following items were raised in the meeting with key industrial players of F&B industry:-


Issue of rate of Ala-carte and standard items served on mobile catering having not increased since 2012.
Rates should be increased automatically with time by indexing it with WPI/CPI. Market driven prices should be given by Railways with periodical revision.
Non increase in Rates of food items over years has impacted quality of mobile catering services.
Adequate arrangement of catering services on non – pantry trains.
Improvement in Pantry cars and its cleanliness issues.
Issues of failure of equipments on-board pantry car and non-redressal and to establish a system for their grievances for timely rectification of the same.
Members have requested for limiting the entire A-la-carte menu and only bouquet of catering products to just 8 - 12 meals/items and the same be permitted for sale. This will help in reducing overcharging and provide better quality of service.
Members have suggested that all catering items should be priced in multiples of 5 which will aid the passengers and reduce instances of overcharging. Eradication of unauthorized hawking on station and in trains.
To follow the airline model having less variety but superior quality.
Introduction of hot food vending machines on Platforms and trains.
Ready-to-Eat meal & E-Catering should be proliferated.

















Minister of Railways touched upon following issues in this freewheeling discussion and dialogue with the players of F&B industry:-




There was a great stress and emphasis by Minister of Railways to warn and discourage the existing Contractors of Catering Services from indulging in corrupt practices or in harassment of customers. He categorically stated that only approved items with the stated quantity and prices as approved in the policy should be served to the customers.
Appreciating the demands raised by the licensees/contractors, Minister of Railways issued instructions for comprehensive improvement and sprucing up the infrastructure/equipments of the Pantry car and monitoring the same intensively with the use of mobile application. 
Licensee, Railway and IRCTC are important stakeholders in this endeavor to deliver catering services to bonafide passengers and hence, they should sit together and have a free and frank discourse so as to sort out all the problems and gaps in catering service delivery currently faced by Indian Railways.
The Terms and Conditions of existing Contracts should be studied threadbare and solutions related to issues of quality, infrastructure and revision of rates should be found out within that framework so as to move on a sustainable paradigm of catering services.
Railway is at the forefront in its service to poor & middle classes population and there should be absolutely no compromise on the quality of services rendered by catering contractors. In this context, Minister of Railways stressed that all the errant contractors who compromise of quality and indulge in corrupt practices should be shown the door and railway should frame an “Exit Policy” for the same. 
All the stakeholders in the delivery of catering services should endeavour in reduction of catering complaints of the passengers and to bring about a “Wow” experience. 
All the waiters/service delivery agents who are at the cutting edge should be counselled and warned against the practice of soliciting tips. If they are found guilty of the same, they will not only be de-boarded but also blacklisted and booked under relevant provisions of law.
There was an underline focus to drive home the point that all the caterers/licensees should issue bills/proper receipts and for this POS machines should be proliferated in a big way for both mobile and static catering units over Indian Railways.
In order to bring the catering services over Indian Railways in sync with the global best practices, Ready-to-Eat (RTE) meals should be proliferated over Indian Railways in a big way and the long list of number of items served on board trains should be rationalized and standardized.
******

Ministry of Railways
12-April, 2018 15:54 IST
*Indian Railways setting new Benchmarks in Environmental Management *

GreenCo rating implemented in 42 production units and workshops of Indian Railways 

Pursuing sustainable growth through preserving the environment is one of the hallmarks of Indian Railways. To further spread its green initiatives, Indian Railways had entered into partnership with the Confederation of Indian Industry (CII) in July 2016. As part of this partnership, CII is facilitating various railways’ production units, workshops and other units go the Green way and in the process equipping them to green the operations and practices.

CII’s GreenCo Rating System is a first-of-its-kind rating in the world that facilitates companies in improving their overall green performance. GreenCo focus on major environmental areas including- energy efficiency, renewable energy, water conservation, waste management, resource conservation, green supply chain, product stewardship and life cycle assessment.

As on date, GreenCo Rating is being implemented in 42 facilities (production units and workshops) of Indian Railways. 26 facilities of Indian Railways have achieved rating levels ranging across Certified, Bronze, Silver and Gold levels, while the others are in the process of implementation. More than 400 companies across several sectors from the manufacturing and services verticals are also in the process of this certification.

GreenCo has helped Indian Railways bring in a focused approach towards green practices by strengthening its energy conservation initiatives, facilitating renewable energy opportunities, water management and waste management. Indian Railways has also utilized GreenCo as an opportunity to work with its suppliers in greening their operations. The awareness and training imparted to employees and other relevant stakeholders is extremely impressive. Indian Railways has not only reduced the environmental impact, but has also been realizing substantial benefits, both tangible and intangible. The participation in GreenCo rating process has helped the Indian railways manufacturing units and workshops in achieving approximately Rs 10 crores per year of saving.

Two Railway stations, two Railway schools and administrative buildings of IRICEN, ICF and SCR headquarters have also been certified green as part of this effort.

Green Rating System has been facilitating inculcating green practices in individuals, and across IR as an organization. IR units have started excelling in areas, in addition, have also explored fields that were not in focus earlier and have put in efforts to improve performance.

*****

Ministry of Railways
12-April, 2018 15:45 IST
*One Lakh Twenty Five Thousands Bio-Toilets Installed in Trains Coaches *

Green Trains for Green India

Beginning with the introduction of 57 bio-toilets in one train i.e. Gwalior-Varanasi Bundelkhand Express in January 2011, Indian Railways has provided about 1,25,000 bio-toilets in its coaches till March 2018. This covers about 60% of coaching fleet of Indian Railways. During 2017-18, IR has installed highest ever bio-toilets in coaches which is 40% higher than the set target of 40,000 bio-toilets and 64% higher than the fitment of 34134 bio-toilets in 2016-17. 

Presently, Indian Railways have commissioned and operating 27 sections as Green Corridors. All the trains plying on these sections are running with all the coaches equipped with bio-toilets. Thus, there is no direct discharge of human waste from the trains running on these Green Corridors.

“Bio-Toilet project” of Indian Railways is an innovative & indigenous development of technology. This technology is first of its kind being used by any railroad in the world for On-board accelerated digestion of human waste. These bio-toilets are fitted underneath the lavatories and the human waste discharged into them is acted upon by a colony of anaerobic bacteria that convert human waste mainly into water and small amount of bio-gases. The gases escape into atmosphere and waste water is discharged after chlorination onto the track. Human waste, thus, does not fall on the railway tracks thus improving cleanliness and hygiene at platforms, and facilitate track and coaches maintenance staff to perform their work more efficiently. The Bio-toilet project is very much aligned with ‘Swachh Bharat Mission’, launched by Hon’ble Prime Minister of India.







The technology for Bio-toilets has been innovated, designed and is ‘Made in India’. It has been developed jointly by Indian Railways’ Engineers & DRDO’s scientists. It is one example where the technology developed for defence applications has been utilised for civilian purpose. Adaption and large scale deployment of the technology has been facilitated by collaboration between DRDO, RDSO and the field units of Indian Railways.












As per estimation, approx. 4,000 MT of human waste is discharged from train coaches every day. With the proliferation of bio-toilets in 60% coaches commensurate human discharge in open, has been eliminated.

In addition to earnest efforts being put in by Indian Railways, the success of this important project largely depends on the co-operation of its valued customers/ passengers by not throwing any in-organic material like paper, bottles, paper/ plastic cups, polythene, napkins, nappies, cloth, ghutka pouches, cigarette/ bidi buds etc. in toilet pans/ bowls.

*****


----------



## boxer_B



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Communications
13-April, 2018 20:15 IST
*IMC-2018 promises to be one of the biggest TMT & ICT summits in the world *

Event expected to Attract over 200,000 participants & 1,300 Exhibitors 





The India Mobile Congress (IMC) today announced the initial details of the India Mobile Congress 2018, including exhibitors, sponsors, programmes and activities planned for the annual mobile industry event. Under the theme “NEW DIGITAL HORIZONS: Connect. Create. Innovate.”, India Mobile Congress will be held from 25th to 27th October 2018, at Aerocity, New Delhi, with a slew of parallel events taking place at the same venue. The IMC expects that more than 200,000 professionals from the Telecom industry, encompassing the 5G, start-up ecosystem, Internet of Things (IoT), Big Data, Artificial Intelligence (AI), Smart Cities, and allied industry sectors will attend India Mobile Congress 2018.



India Mobile Congress is one of the biggest marquee Mobile, Internet and Technology events in Asia, organized by Department of Telecommunications, Government of India and Cellular Operators Association of India (COAI). Addressing the curtain raiser ceremony of India Mobile Congress, the *Hon’ble Minister of State for Communications (I/C) and Minister of State for Railways, Government of India, Shri Manoj Sinha* today made the formal announcement of India Mobile Congress 2018, the country’s foremost and biggest platform to bring together all stakeholders from the domain of Information and Communication Technology (ICT) and position the Indian telecom industry at the forefront, in the global Context.

_“The India Mobile Congress 2018, hosted by the Department of telecommunications and the Cellular Operators Association of India (COAI), is an excellent platform for policy makers, industry and regulators to engage in meaningful deliberations to drive the future direction of this important sector. This year, we will also be honoured by the presence of our friends from ASEAN and BIMSTEC which will lend a global connect to our exchanges._

_I take this opportunity to invite you to be a part of the India Mobile Congress 2018 in October this year, and look forward to meeting you at this key annual event”,_ said *Shri Manoj Sinha, Hon’ble Minister of State for Communications (I/C) and Minister of State for Railways, Government of India.*

_While announcing the theme and the schedule of the event, *Ms. Aruna Sundararajan, Chairperson, Telecom Commission & Secretary, Department of Telecommunications, Ministry of Communications, Government of Indi*a said, “We are at the cusp of a tectonic shift in human history with the advent of futuristic technologies such as 5G and IoT. India is gearing up to embrace this new digital future with our focus on 5G readiness and the facilitation of new technology adoption across sectors. We firmly believe that the India Mobile Congress platform will be instrumental in driving this, by bringing together all stakeholders in the Telecommunications and IT ecosystem and providing the right forum for deliberations on the way forward in connectivity solutions.”_

_ “With more than 1.2 billion subscribers, mobile now connects the whole of India. It is fuelling innovation, revolutionising industries and spurring exciting new opportunities, across both developed and developing markets_,” said *Rajan S Mathews, Director General, Cellular Operators Association of India (COAI)*. He further added, _“Mobile provides access to life-enhancing and, in some cases, life-changing services. Reinforcing our industry’s commitment to the United Nations Sustainable Development Goals, mobile is providing lifelines to hope, reducing inequalities and preserving our world’s resources. We look forward to Mobile World Congress 2018 and showing how mobile is creating a better future – today.”_

*Exhibition Featuring More Than 1,300 exhibitors*

India Mobile Congress 2018 will bring together the leading players from across the mobile ecosystem, as well as adjacent industry sectors such as automotive and consumer electronics, showcasing the innovative products, services and technologies that are shaping digital world today. More than 1,300 exhibitor’s companies will participate in the exhibition at the event.

The first edition of India Mobile Congress held in September 2017, was attended by 2,000+ delegates, 32000+ visitors, 152 Speakers, 100+ Exhibitors and 100+ start-ups. IMC 2018, is envisaged to be an even bigger event with its theme “New Digital Horizons: Connect. Create. Innovate.”. It aims at building ideas, forging lasting Industry relationships, showcasing leading-edge mobile technology and product trends, and providing sectoral insights and impactful solutions. The platform will see a greater International presence with partner countries from the _ASEAN (Association of Southeast Asian Nations) and BIMSTEC (Bay of Bengal Initiative for Multi-Sectoral Technical and Economic Cooperation) region_.

For more information, please visit – www.indiamobilecongress.com

<><><><><><>


----------



## Hindustani78

The Union Minister for Textiles and Information & Broadcasting, Smt. Smriti Irani lighting the lamp at the inauguration of the Home Expo India - 2018, at India Expo Centre and Mart, Greater Noida, in Uttar Pradesh on April 16, 2018.


----------



## Hindustani78

The President of the Federation of Indian Chambers of Commerce and Industry (FICCI), Shri Rashesh Shah calling on the Minister of State for Development of North Eastern Region (I/C), Prime Minister’s Office, Personnel, Public Grievances & Pensions, Atomic Energy and Space, Dr. Jitendra Singh, in New Delhi on April 16, 2018.


----------



## Hindustani78

The Union Minister for Commerce & Industry and Civil Aviation, Shri Suresh Prabhakar Prabhu launching the FIEO Global Linker, in New Delhi on April 17, 2018








Ministry of Commerce & Industry
* Suresh Prabhu launches digital platform for MSME Exporters*
Posted On: 17 APR 2018 1:25PM by PIB Delhi








Commerce and Industry Minister, Suresh Prabhuat the launchof FIEOGlobalLinker, a digital platform for MSME Exporters.

The Minister of Commerce & Industry Shri Suresh Prabhu launchedthe FIEO GlobalLinker- a digital platform for MSME exporters to digitise their businesses and join a global community of growing businesses today in New Delhi.

The Minister congratulated Federation of Indian Export Organisations (FIEO) for coming out with the interesting idea. He said that this initiative will help in expanding India's multi-focused export strategy and also aid in connecting art and artisans to the market. Minister also informed that at least 300 Geographical Indications will be registered very soon, which will give a major boost to exports.

FIEO GlobalLinker is setup with a view to make the business growth of SMEs simpler, more profitable and enjoyable. It is a growing global network currently comprising over 140,000 SME firms, who are seeking business collaboration and growth opportunities through the use of their electronic business card and digital profiles created on the platform. FIEO is available free of cost and it offers exporters a range of features and benefits like:


Business Opportunities: Exporters will be able to find clients, suppliers and advisors using the search and review facilities. Creating a free e-commerce store for direct sales and improved chain management.

Up-to-date Business Knowledge through business articles, industry news and common interest groups.

Improved Efficiencies: Platform provides services like company intranet, integrating email, a business calendar.

FIEO's Services: Application for new RCMC/endorsement/renewal/participation in FIEO's promotional programme and alerts.



***


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Railways
17-April, 2018 17:28 IST
*World heritage day to be celebrated at National Rail Museum, New Delhi on 18th April, 2018. *

Children, Students and Senior citizens will be given free entry to the Museum on 18th April, 2018.

Every year, 18th April is celebrated Worldwide as World Heritage Day to create awareness about Heritage among communities. This year the theme is Heritage for Generations emphasizing on inter-generational transfer of knowledge.



National Rail Museum, New Delhi has chalked out an elaborate programme to celebrate World Heritage Day. The focus shall be to foster dialogue and interaction between generations. For this, children, students and senior citizens will be given free entry to the museum on 18th April, 2018. There will be three story telling sessions by Nivesh India scheduled between 1130am to 2PM at Indoor gallery (Programme attached). ShriYash Pal Gupta, Retired Member, Railway Board shall be sharing his reminiscences about revival of century old Morris Fire Engine which is a star attraction of Delhi’s vintage car rally. NRM will also organize three film shows on Railway heritage at Auditorium at 12pm, 2pm and 4pm. There will many other events like Railway quiz, guided tours etc. for children.



Indian Railways are the proud owner of 04 UNESCO World Heritage Sites viz. Darjeeling Himalayan Railway, Nilgiri Mountain Railway, Kalka Shimla Railway and Chattrapati Shivaji Maharaj Terminus (CSMT), Mumbai. These World Heritage Sites will be celebrating World Heritage Day on 18th April, 2018 by undertaking various activities to foster fruitful dialogue between generations.



Inaugurated on February 1, 1977, National Rail Museum, Chanakyapuri, is a prime cultural destination of Delhi NCR area. NRM has an interesting collection of history and heritage including more than 100 real size exhibits display the glory of the bygone era in the museum. NRM is also planning to keep its door open till 9 PM during weekends (Friday to Sunday) from first week of May 2018. The measure is being taken to promote night tourism in the country.

* * * * *

Ministry of Railways
17-April, 2018 17:06 IST
*More than 100 employees/officers felicitated at the 63rd Rail Week National Award function *

Sh. Piyush Goyal announced two new initiatives for people of Madhya Pradesh - Indore-Howrah-Indore Shipra Express to be equipped with pantry service facility and train frequency made daily now Minister of Railways & Coal, Sh. Piyush Goyal urged Railway fraternity to continue with their good work with full vigour and as a team

Winners of four zonal competitions and 113 employees/officers and units were awarded by the Union Minister of Railways and Coal Sh Piyush Goyal for their outstanding performance. The 63rd Rail Week National Award function was held in Bhopal on the 16th of April 2018. This occasion was graced by Minister of Railways & Coal, Sh. Piyush Goyal in presence of Chief Minister of Madhya Pradesh, Sh. Shivraj Singh Chouhan, and Minister of State for Railways, Sh. Manoj Sinha, Chairman, Railway Board Sh. Ashwini Lohani, Secretary Railway Board Sh. Ranjanesh Sahai and other officials of Indian Railways and its employees.

Speaking on the occasion, Sh. Piyush Goyal urged Railway fraternity to continue with their good work with full vigour and as a team. He also highlighted that Railway is progressing at a fast pace in Madhya Pradesh. He took this opportunity to announce two new initiatives for people of Madhya Pradesh in which Train number 22911/22912 Indore-Howrah-Indore Shipra Express will be provided with facility of pantry service along with increasing its frequency from three days a week to daily.

Chief Minister of Madhya Pradesh Shri Shivraj Singh Chouhan while appreciating the headway made by railway in Madhya Pradesh said that this rail budget has seen maximum allocation to Madhya Pradesh which will help effective and timely fruition of ongoing railway works.

The programme was inaugurated by Minister of State for Railways Sh. Manoj Sinha by lighting the lamp for motivation and positivity. Minister of State for Railways, Sh. Manoj Sinha said that Railway is on the path of progress in which focused contribution of all railway employees is necessary to catapult Railway to further heights.

Minister of Railway complemented the Organising Committee of Railway Board and West Central Railway for successful arrangements during the function and announced Rs 11 lakh award to each. 

Shri Piyush Goyal along with Shri Sanjiv Lohia, CEO, Indian Railways Station Development Corporation (IRSDC) also inspected the ongoing redevelopment work at Habibganj station which is the first station taken up for world-class station in Indian Railways. He saw the detailed planning and progress of the work. He visited the subway site at Habibganj station. Minister of Railway & Coal, Sh Goyal instructed that targets of December 2018 should be met for the Habibganj Station redevelopment work.

***
The Union Minister for Railways and Coal, Shri Piyush Goyal being welcomed by the Chief Minister of Madhya Pradesh, Shri Shivraj Singh Chouhan, at the closing ceremony of the 63rd Rail Week National Award function, in Bhopal, Madhya Pradesh on April 16, 2018. The Chairman, Railway Board, Shri Ashwani Lohani is also seen.






The Union Minister for Railways and Coal, Shri Piyush Goyal presenting the awards, at the closing ceremony of the 63rd Rail Week National Award function, in Bhopal, Madhya Pradesh on April 16, 2018. The Chief Minister of Madhya Pradesh, Shri Shivraj Singh Chouhan and the Chairman, Railway Board, Shri Ashwani Lohani are also seen.






The Union Minister for Railways and Coal, Shri Piyush Goyal presenting the awards, at the closing ceremony of the 63rd Rail Week National Award function, in Bhopal, Madhya Pradesh on April 16, 2018. The Chief Minister of Madhya Pradesh, Shri Shivraj Singh Chouhan, the Minister of State for Communications (I/C) and Railways, Shri Manoj Sinha and the Chairman, Railway Board, Shri Ashwani Lohani are also seen.





The Union Minister for Railways and Coal, Shri Piyush Goyal inspecting the ongoing redevelopment work, at Habibganj Station, first to become world-class station in Indian Railways, in Madhya Pradesh on April 16, 2018.




The Union Minister for Railways and Coal, Shri Piyush Goyal inspecting the ongoing redevelopment work, at Habibganj Station, first to become world-class station in Indian Railways, in Madhya Pradesh on April 16, 2018.




The Union Minister for Railways and Coal, Shri Piyush Goyal inspecting the ongoing redevelopment work, at Habibganj Station, first to become world-class station in Indian Railways, in Madhya Pradesh on April 16, 2018.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

The Minister of State for Micro, Small & Medium Enterprises (I/C), Shri Giriraj Singh at the valedictory function of the Conference of Development Institutes, Technology Centres and Tool Rooms under the Ministry of MSME, in New Delhi on April 17, 2018. The Secretary, MSME, Shri Arun Kumar Panda is also seen.




The Minister of State for Micro, Small & Medium Enterprises (I/C), Shri Giriraj Singh delivering the valedictory address at the Conference of Development Institutes, Technology Centres and Tool Rooms under the Ministry of MSME, in New Delhi on April 17, 2018. The Secretary, MSME, Shri Arun Kumar Panda is also seen.





The Minister of State for Micro, Small & Medium Enterprises (I/C), Shri Giriraj Singh delivering the valedictory address at the Conference of Development Institutes, Technology Centres and Tool Rooms under the Ministry of MSME, in New Delhi on April 17, 2018. The Secretary, MSME, Shri Arun Kumar Panda is also seen.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Commerce & Industry
18-April, 2018 13:09 IST
*Plan for Accelerating Growth of Districts by 3% *

To involve the districts more actively in the growth of the Indian economy and to formulate a common development vision starting from the district level, through a participatory mechanism, it has been decided by Union Commerce & Industry Minister Shri Suresh Prabhu that District Plan will be created for achieving this goal. Shri Suresh Prabhu emphasised the need to accelerate growth in the districts to ensure growth at the national level. There is need to create resource based plans, for the districts based on a bottom-up approach and implement the plan by going beyond a silo-ed mind-set. An addition of 3% growth at the district level will ensure that USD 5 trillion target for the Indian economy becomes achievable.

The Plan will provide specific interventions taking into account resources, strengths of the districts, sectoral interventions for agriculture including mapping of cropping pattern, industry including MSME and services relevant for the districts, skilling initiatives, Ease of Doing Business, access to credit and convergence of existing efforts in public and private sectors. Active participation of the State governments and district administration will be sought for effective implementation of the plan. 

The initiative will begin with 6 districts, including Sindhudurg & Ratnagiri in Maharashtra, Varanasi in Uttar Pradesh, Muzaffarpur in Bihar, Vishakapatnam in Andhra Pradesh and Solan in Himachal Pradesh have been selected. A Steering Committee will be formed to oversee creation and implementation of the plan. It will be headed by Minister for Commerce and Industry with members from different Ministry of Union Government and representatives from State Governments of Maharashtra, Uttar Pradesh, Bihar, Andhra Pradesh and Himachal Pradesh. The Indian Institutes of Management (IIM) in the selected States will prepare the plan. An implementation committee is proposed at the District level to ensure implementation of the plan. The Committee will be headed by the District Collector/ District Magistrate.

*****


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Railways
18-April, 2018 18:28 IST
*A Big Boost for Chhattisgarh: Prime Minister Shri Narendra Modi Inaugurates Railway Line in the Maoist Heartland *

Prime Minister Shri Narendra Modi recently inaugurated a railway line and passenger train service in the insurgency-infested Kanker district in North Bastar, Chhattisgarh. The much-awaited railway line, which connects Dallirajhara in Balod district to Bhanupratappur in North Bastar was flagged off by the Prime Minister via video-conferencing on the birth anniversary of the architect of Constitution Dr Babasaheb Ambedkar at village Jangla in Bijapur district. The inaugural passenger train was run by all – women staff. Dallirajhara

The railway track is part of the rail project linking Dallirajhara – Raoghat – Jagdalpur, which is 235 km long. With the inauguration of the new line, North Bastar (Kanker) is linked to Durg – Raipur directly. Rowghat – Jagdalpur line will reduce rail distance between Raipur to Jagdalpur by about 260 kms. This will boost socio-economic interaction between the capital of Chattisgarh and backward areas in and around Bastar region.

Apart from boosting people to people interaction, this railway line will contribute to exploration and development of iron ore-rich Raoghat. At present Bhilai Steel Plant gets its iron- ore supplies from Dallirajhara mines. Iron ore reserves of these mines are depleting day by day. In future, Raoghat mines will be the primary source of iron ore for Bhilai Steel Plant.

Dallirajhara – Raoghat – Jagdalpur project is being executed in two phases Dallirajhara to Raoghat (95 kms) and Raoghat to Jagdalpur(140kms). The first phase is being executed by Rail Vikas Nigam Limited, a PSU under the Ministry of Railways. It is being funded completely by Steel Authority of India Limited. Out of total 95 kms two sections, Dallirajhara – Raoghat and Raoghat – Bhanupratappur, 17 kms each has been completed and dedicated to the nation. Work on the remaining section of 60 kms is in progress. The second phase between Raoghat to Jagdalpur (140 Kms )is being executed by IRCON, , a PSU under the Ministry of Railways. Cost of this phase is being shared between IRCON(26%), NMDC(43%), SAIL(21%) and Govt. of Chhattisgarh(10%).

This project after completion will bring remote, densely forested areas over rail map of Chhattisgarh. Raoghat will develop as growth point with forward and backward linkages and will have the overall positive impact on economic development of surrounding region. As this line will connect people of this region to Capital City Raipur, it would help open new opportunities of higher education and tertiary medical care for the people of this region. This rail line can truly be said as “Pragati Ki Railgaadi” for people of this region.

*****

*SBS*


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Finance
19-April, 2018 17:25 IST
*Two day Regional Conference on “Urban Development: Technological Solutions and Governance Challenges” begins in Ahmedabad today ; Panelists focus on capacity building, informed decisions, proper planning and focus on recycling and reuse of resources among others. *

The Ministry of Finance, Government of India in collaboration with the Associated Chamber of Commerce and Industry of India (ASSOCHAM), Gujarat Council along with Asian Infrastructure Investment Bank (AIIB), Research and Information System for Developing Countries (RIS), an autonomous research organization under the Ministry of External Affairs organised the 2-day Regional Conference on “Urban Development: Technological Solutions and Governance Challenges” which began in Ahmedabad today. The Conference is a lead-up event to the 3rd Annual Meeting of AIIB scheduled to be held on 25th and 26th June, 2018 in Mumbai.



Speaking on the occasion, Dr Kumar V. Pratap, Joint Secretary (Infrastructure, Policy & Finance), Department of Economic Affairs (DEA), Ministry of Finance, Government of India said that one third of the Indian population, which lives in urban areas, contributes more than half to the GDP and therefore, urban dwellers are among the most productive segments of the population. He emphasized that augmenting urban infrastructure will cost a lot of money. However, Urban Local Bodies (ULBs) own revenues as a percent of GDP is very low below 1%. According to the Economic Survey 2016-17 of the Ministry of Finance estimates that currently Bengaluru and Jaipur are collecting not more than 5 to 20% of their property tax potential. This implies that cities could increase their resources 5 to 20 fold from property taxes only. He also gave details about the catalytic missions such as Smarty City Mission, AMRUT and the Swachh Bharat Mission of the Central Ministries. 



Mr. Mukesh Puri, Principal Secretary, Department of Urban development and Urban Housing, Government of Gujarat spoke about the Governance Challenges and how the administration is planning to overcome those challenges. He said that around 70% of GDP of Gujarat, the tax is coming from the urban areas and there are still many such areas which needs to come under the Corporation for collection of tax for infrastructure development. He spoke about the Government & Corporation Plan of deputing Regional Municipal Commissioners in various areas for unlocking the assets and covering the untapped potential of the local bodies in the State. He also spoke about the town planning schemes of Gujarat and the spending of AUDA for infrastructural development. He said that AUDA has a capital of 1000 crores for 2018-19 out of which 250 crores has been spent on infrastructural development. 



Dr. Ke Fang, Manager (Investment Operations), Asian Infrastructure Investment Bank (AIIB)spoke about their role in infrastructural development and their major areas of investment for sustainable infrastructure are renewable energy in sustainable cities, cross border connectivity, regional connectivity such as express way. He emphasized on project financing and educated the audience about the aspiring 6 projects which is about USD 1.2 billion. He informed about a multilateral development bank mission to improve social and economic outcomes in Asia and beyond.



The event was attended by eminent experts, policy practitioners, officials from central government, industry leaders, bilateral partners and representatives of the Multilateral Development Banks including AIIB to deliberate on the pertinent issues relating to financing, institutional and regulatory environment, technological options for sustainable future, financial sustainability and other relevant aspects 



Ms. Bhagyesh Soneji, Chairperson ASSOCHAM Western Council, highlighted on the missing part and challenges faced in the infrastructure development of the State. She spoke about the DMIC project in Gujarat. She said that nearly 62% of the population has fallen under the DMIC project. She emphasized on the supplies as major rural population has migrated to the urban cities and the challenging part today is to manage supplies. She said that need of an hour today is to build infrastructure to manage the migrated population to the big cities and also for rural-urban infrastructure management. She thanked all the participants and dignitaries for sparing their time and attending the very important conference. 



Professor Amitabh Kundu, Distinguished Fellow, RIS, and Chair of the Inaugural Session of the Conference welcomed all the dignitaries and highlighted the work and research carried-out by the dignitaries present on the dais for sustainable smart urban infrastructural development of the nation and the challenges & way forward. 



Mr. Kenichi Yokoyama, Country Director, Indian Resident Mission, Asian Development Bank, while welcoming all the delegates to the conference addressed the challenges and opportunities faced during their working in India and at state level. He highlighted on the various projects being undertaken by ADB in the country as well as state. He stated in his presentation about the recent economic survey in India that nearly $ 180 bn investment is being projected upto the year 2040. He said that urban infrastructure is growing rapidly and their bank in India has invested around USD 39.4 bn from (1986-2016). In his presentation he also highlighted about the various projects being undertaken in India with ADB viz India-East Coast Economic Corridor. 



Prof O. P. Mathur, Senior Fellow and Head, Urban Studies at the Institute of Social Sciences, New Delhi thanked all the stakeholders for their active participation. He highlighted on the challenging part of urban infrastructural development. He said that the major challenges faced are; of private finance, as there is no substitute of private finance to public finance, the second issued is of budgetary provision which is very low and not proportionate. He said that there are no clear fiscal space for urban infrastructure development and also there are many untapped opportunities which needs to be tapped for accelerating GDP growth to 9-10%. 



Mr. Bharat Patel, Co-Chairman, ASSOCHAM Western Council spoke on the overall perspective of urbanization ratio of 32%, which is still low. He said that total investments of at least $640.2 billion are needed for urban infrastructure and services until 2031 to meet the needs of the growing urban population and improve the standard of living of the existing urban population. To bridge this gap it has been emphasised that the private sector who is not only the primary user of the economic infrastructure but is the key stakeholder in implementation, designing, operations etc. It is equally pivotal to ensure private sector participation in resource generation through effective mechanisms of costs, risks and benefit sharing.



**********


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Railways
19-April, 2018 18:31 IST
*PM Lauds Senior Citizens for giving up Concessional value of passenger fare Subsidy *

Indian Railways benefits Rs 77 Crores on account of senior citizens opting to give up subsidy

The Prime Minister Shri Narendra Modi in the interactive session Bharat Ki Baat Sabke Saath has lauded the efforts of Senior Citizens of India for giving up subsidy for travel in Indian Railways. While interacting at the event in London, PM recounted his days spent at Railway Station & the enriching experience he gathered there from. PM also noted the remarkable progress made by Indian Railways in Infrastructure creation.

Indian Railways have registered a significant rise in the number of senior citizens who have chosen to give up the subsidy. From 15th August, 2016 to 31st March, 2018 about 40 lakh esteemed senior citizens have voluntarily given up concessions resulting in benefit of Rs. 77 crore savings to Railways from this single initiative. Option for giving up of concession in passenger fare for senior citizens to the extent of 100% was already available. Further, Indian Railways has popularized it along with giving the option to avail either the full concession provided to them on rail tickets or half of it.

The scheme of “Give it up” Senior Citizen concession has been a great success. Indian Railways is thankful to the citizens, who have opted for giving up senior citizen concession. 

At present, male senior citizens get 40 per cent while women get 50 per cent concession on the total fare. Though there are many categories of passengers including sportspersons and differently-abled persons who avail concessions, the major beneficiaries are in the senior citizen segment.

***


----------



## Logam42

Great and patriotic move by India's senior citz. Subsidies always means that there is less money being spend on productive and economy building endeavours.

Hopefully this means even faster infrastructure development for India!


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Railways
24-April, 2018 17:55 IST
*Record Number of Applications Received for Railway Recruitment *

Scrutiny of Applications Underway Candidates are Advised to Consult official Websites of Railway Recruitment Boards

Railway Recruitment Boards have embarked upon the transformational leap of induction of IT based (Online) solutions in a big way. Since August, 2015 all RRB examinations have been conducted through Online (Computer Based Test) Mode. So far, four such Pan India Online examination have been conducted successfully for staggering number of about 1.14 Crore candidates.


*Record number of applications*
Recently, RRBs have published 2 (two) fresh notifications viz. CEN No. 01/2018 published on 03.02.2018, for recruitment for 26,502 vacancies of Asst. Loco Pilots (ALPs) & Technicians (Level-2) attracting about 47.56 lakhs applications & CEN No. 02/2018, published on 10.02.2018, for recruitment for 62,907 vacancies of Level-1 (erstwhile Group ‘D’) posts attracting record number of applications which is about 1.90 crores. Scrutiny of applications is underway.


*Few salient highlights of theses Online examination are under:-*



*Conduct of world’s largest computer based recruitment exam*.
*Computer Based Aptitude (Psychological) Test*:-
 In conventional mode these tests would have taken around 2 months’ time.


*Landmark Green Initiative*:-
Replacement of Paper Applications, duplicate OMR sheets and bulky multilingual Question Booklets with On-line Applications and Computer Based Tests for written as well as Aptitude/Psycho test has made significant contribution towards betterment of environment. It has saved about 310 crore A4 size sheets, which means a saving of about 4 lakh trees from cutting, in last four examinations alone;


*Unprecedented level of certainty, ease and convenience to the candidates*:-
Online Application System has saved the candidates from worries and uncertainties about postal delays or non delivery of their applications. They are sure of submission of their applications and get SMS and email alerts at various stages of recruitment. Computer Based examination gives the candidates the flexibility of toggling between the languages of questions and revisiting and revising their answers, if required. Provision of *mock test* before actual examination provides them the opportunity of familiarizing themselves with computer based testing;


*Enhancement of Transparency and fairness*:-

There are no interviews in RRB examinations.
System of uploading Answer Keys introduced.
In Computer Based Tests (CBTs) candidates are shown their Question Paper, Answer Booklets along-with correct Answer Keys. They are also given an opportunity to raise objection regarding correctness of question and answer keys, if any.

*Through newspapers and by flashing messages on their websites, RRBs regularly advise the prospective aspirants to beware of unscrupulous individuals/gangs which are out to dupe them with the promise of Railway jobs. Candidates are also advised to consult only the official websites of RRBs which are as follows:*


*Name of RRB *

*Website *

Ahmedabad

www.rrbahmedabad.gov.in

Ajmer

www.rrbajmer.gov.in

Allahbad

www.rrbald.gov.in

Bangalore

www.rrbbnc.gov.in

Bhopal

www.rrbbpl.nic.in

Bhubaneshwar

www.rrbbbs.gov.in

Bilaspur

www.rrbbilaspur.gov.in

Chennai

www.rrbchennai.gov.in

Chandigarh

www.rrbcdg.gov.in

Gorakhpur

www.rrbgkp.gov.in

Guwahati

www.rrbguwahati.gov.in

Jammu

www.rrbjammu.nic.in

Kolkata

www.rrbkolkata.gov.in

Malda

www.rrbmalda.gov.in

Mumbai

www.rrbmumbai.gov.in

Muzaffarpur

www.rrbmuzaffarpur.gov.in

Patna

www.rrbpatna.gov.in

Ranchi

www.rrbranchi.gov.in

Secunderabad

www.rrbsecunderabad.nic.in

Siliguri

www.rrbsiliguri.org

Thiruvanthapuram

www.rrbthiruvanthapuram.gov.in











































































*****

*SBS/MKV*


----------



## ashok321

*Bangladesh, Nepal launch trial bus service through India*


----------



## Hindustani78

The Union Minister for Railways and Coal, Shri Piyush Goyal visiting the Newly Coloured Coaches at New Delhi Railway Station, on April 25, 2018. The Minister of State for Youth Affairs and Sports (I/C) and Information & Broadcasting, Col. Rajyavardhan Singh Rathore and the Chairman, Railway Board, Shri Ashwani Lohani are also seen.





The Union Minister for Railways and Coal, Shri Piyush Goyal visiting the Newly Coloured Coaches at New Delhi Railway Station, on April 25, 2018. The Chairman, Railway Board, Shri Ashwani Lohani is also seen.




The Union Minister for Railways and Coal, Shri Piyush Goyal visiting the Newly Coloured Coaches at New Delhi Railway Station, on April 25, 2018. The Chairman, Railway Board, Shri Ashwani Lohani is also seen.




The Union Minister for Railways and Coal, Shri Piyush Goyal lighting the lamp at the felicitation ceremony of the Railway sportspersons who represented India in CWG 2018, in New Delhi on April 25, 2018. The Minister of State for Youth Affairs and Sports (I/C) and Information & Broadcasting, Col. Rajyavardhan Singh Rathore, the Minister of State for Railways, Shri Rajen Gohain and the Chairman, Railway Board, Shri Ashwani Lohani are also seen.





The Union Minister for Railways and Coal, Shri Piyush Goyal releasing the publication at the felicitation ceremony of the Railway sportspersons who represented India in CWG 2018, in New Delhi on April 25, 2018. The Minister of State for Youth Affairs and Sports (I/C) and Information & Broadcasting, Col. Rajyavardhan Singh Rathore, the Minister of State for Railways, Shri Rajen Gohain and the Chairman, Railway Board, Shri Ashwani Lohani are also seen.





The Union Minister for Railways and Coal, Shri Piyush Goyal felicitating the Railway sportspersons who represented India in CWG 2018, at a function, in New Delhi on April 25, 2018. The Minister of State for Youth Affairs and Sports (I/C) and Information & Broadcasting, Col. Rajyavardhan Singh Rathore and the Minister of State for Railways, Shri Rajen Gohain are also seen.





The Union Minister for Railways and Coal, Shri Piyush Goyal felicitating the Railway sportspersons who represented India in CWG 2018, at a function, in New Delhi on April 25, 2018. The Minister of State for Youth Affairs and Sports (I/C) and Information & Broadcasting, Col. Rajyavardhan Singh Rathore and the Minister of State for Railways, Shri Rajen Gohain are also seen.





The Union Minister for Railways and Coal, Shri Piyush Goyal felicitating the Railway sportspersons who represented India in CWG 2018, at a function, in New Delhi on April 25, 2018. The Minister of State for Youth Affairs and Sports (I/C) and Information & Broadcasting, Col. Rajyavardhan Singh Rathore and the Minister of State for Railways, Shri Rajen Gohain are also seen.




The Union Minister for Railways and Coal, Shri Piyush Goyal felicitating the Railway sportspersons who represented India in CWG 2018, at a function, in New Delhi on April 25, 2018. The Minister of State for Youth Affairs and Sports (I/C) and Information & Broadcasting, Col. Rajyavardhan Singh Rathore and the Minister of State for Railways, Shri Rajen Gohain are also seen.





The Union Minister for Railways and Coal, Shri Piyush Goyal felicitating the Railway sportspersons who represented India in CWG 2018, at a function, in New Delhi on April 25, 2018. The Minister of State for Youth Affairs and Sports (I/C) and Information & Broadcasting, Col. Rajyavardhan Singh Rathore and the Minister of State for Railways, Shri Rajen Gohain are also seen.





The Union Minister for Railways and Coal, Shri Piyush Goyal addressing at the felicitation ceremony of the Railway sportspersons who represented India in CWG 2018, in New Delhi on April 25, 2018.





The Union Minister for Railways and Coal, Shri Piyush Goyal addressing at the felicitation ceremony of the Railway sportspersons who represented India in CWG 2018, in New Delhi on April 25, 2018. The Minister of State for Youth Affairs and Sports (I/C) and Information & Broadcasting, Col. Rajyavardhan Singh Rathore, the Minister of State for Railways, Shri Rajen Gohain and the Chairman, Railway Board, Shri Ashwani Lohani are also seen.




The Minister of State for Youth Affairs and Sports (I/C) and Information & Broadcasting, Col. Rajyavardhan Singh Rathore addressing at the felicitation ceremony of the Railway sportspersons who represented India in CWG 2018, in New Delhi on April 25, 2018.




The Minister of State for Railways, Shri Rajen Gohain addressing at the felicitation ceremony of the Railway sportspersons who represented India in CWG 2018, in New Delhi on April 25, 2018. The Union Minister for Railways and Coal, Shri Piyush Goyal, the Minister of State for Youth Affairs and Sports (I/C) and Information & Broadcasting, Col. Rajyavardhan Singh Rathore and the Chairman, Railway Board, Shri Ashwani Lohani are also seen.




The Union Minister for Railways and Coal, Shri Piyush Goyal in a group at the felicitation ceremony of the Railway sportspersons who represented India in CWG 2018, in New Delhi on April 25, 2018. The Minister of State for Youth Affairs and Sports (I/C) and Information & Broadcasting, Col. Rajyavardhan Singh Rathore, the Minister of State for Railways, Shri Rajen Gohain and the Chairman, Railway Board, Shri Ashwani Lohani are also seen.





The Union Minister for Railways and Coal, Shri Piyush Goyal in a group at the felicitation ceremony of the Railway sportspersons who represented India in CWG 2018, in New Delhi on April 25, 2018. The Minister of State for Youth Affairs and Sports (I/C) and Information & Broadcasting, Col. Rajyavardhan Singh Rathore, the Minister of State for Railways, Shri Rajen Gohain and the Chairman, Railway Board, Shri Ashwani Lohani are also seen.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Railways
26-April, 2018 19:36 IST
Shri Piyush Goyal Reviews A Mission Mode Plan For Elimination Of Unmanned Level Crossings In Indian Railways 

The Union Minister of Railways and Coal, Shri PiyushGoyal chaired a detailed meeting with Chairman Railway Board and Members, Chief Commissioner of Railway Safety, GMs of 5 Railway zones and other senior officials in New Delhi today. During the meeting, he reviewed the plan to completely eliminate Unmanned Level Crossings (UMLCs) from Indian Railways. The meeting started with a 2 minute silence in the memory of the victims of Kushinagar accident.

The very first meeting held by Shri PiyushGoyal after taking charge as Railway Minister was on Safety Issues on 7th September 2017. He had directed that all UMLCs should be eliminated in the next one year. Significant progress has been achieved in this regard with only 58 UMLCs remaining on the A, B and C routes which account for more than 80% of the Indian Railways traffic.

Indian Railways has taken many steps towards reducing accidents at UMLCs with 79% reduction in UMLC accidents in the last 4 years (47 accidents in 2013-14 reduced to 10 in 2017-18). The average rate of elimination of UMLCs has also increased by nearly two thirds over the last four years. Now only 3,479 UMLCs remain on the Broad Gauge network.

A multipronged strategy is now planned to eliminate the remaining UMLCs which will include manning of UMLCs, construction of Railway Under Bridges (RUBs), Railway OverBridges, diversion, etc. This will be done through simultaneous execution of work on track sections. A detailed review was done with the GMs of five critical zones (NR, WR,NER, NWR, ECR) with significant number of UMLCs.

Progress of elimination of UMLCs will also be shared transparently online through a website to increase accountability and public monitoring.

Target for eliminating UMLCs in 11 zones will be September 2018. For the remaining 5 zones targets will be set shortly.

Shri PiyushGoyal reiterated the aim of Safety First for Indian railways and emphasized that every life saved is worth its weight in gold.

***

Ministry of Railways
26-April, 2018 11:53 IST
Statement by Minister of Railways, Shri Piyush Goyal on Kushinagar Accident 

Ministry of Railways announces Ex gratia amount to Kushinagar victims 

An unfortunate accident on unmanned level crossing (UMLC) between Tamkuhi Road and Dudahi station was reported at 06:45 AM today i.e. 26.04.2018. 13 school children unfortunately lost their lives and 7 injured children were taken to Padrauna Civil Hospital. Administrative inquiry has been ordered into the accident.


Following is the text of Union Minister of Railways & Coal, Shri Piyush Goyal on the Khushinagar accident:-


_“I am deeply anguished and pained by the loss of lives of young school children at an unmanned level crossing (UMLC) in Kushinagar, UP. My thoughts are with families of the deceased and I pray for the early recovery of the injured. _



_Ministry of Railways will provide an ex gratia amount of Rs 2 lakh for kin of the deceased, Rs 1 lakh for those with serious injuries and Rs 50,000 for those with simple injuries. _



_I have ordered a senior level enquiry into the incident._



_We stand committed to take all possible steps to avoid such accidents in future”._



Following are the Helpline numbers for Khushinagar Accident:-


1-Commercial Control Varanasi - 05422224742 , 

2-Station Supdt./Siwan - 09771443944 , 

3-Station Supdt./ Kaptanganj- 9559715398 , 

4-Station Supdt./Deoria Sadar - 9794843924 , 

5-Station Supdt./Padrauna - 9838784742


*****


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Railways
27-April, 2018 19:12 IST
*Ms. Meerabai Chanu, a Padam Shri Awardee, promoted as OSD (Sports) in Officer Category in North East Frontier Railway *

In recognition of the outstanding performance of Ms Meerabai Chanu in recently concluded Commonwealth Games, Ministry of Railways has promoted her as officer. Mirabai Chanu won the first gold for India at the 21st edition of the Commonwealth Games 2018 with a power-packed performance in the women's 48 kilogram category in Gold Coast, Australia.

It is noteworthy that on 25th April, 2018, during felicitation of Indian Railway contingent which participated in Commonwealth Games 2018, Minister of Railways & Coal, Shri Piyush Goyal announced an immediate promotion to the officer rank for weightlifter Mirabai Chanu, a Padam Shri Awardee, who has bagged the gold in 48kg category in Gold Coast. He also directed that a new promotion policy shall be drafted to recognize the contribution of all and not just the medal winners.

Ms Meerabai Chanu is promoted as OSD (Sports) in Level 8 in pay matrix (7th CPC) on North East Frontier Railway. It is to be noted that Ms Meerabai Chanu was working as Chief Ticket Inspector, North East Frontier Railways.

***

Ministry of Railways
27-April, 2018 15:25 IST
*Railways emerges as the Preferred Carrier of Automobile in the Country *

During 2017-18, the loading from automobiles traffic has increased by 16% and earning from automobile traffic has increased by 18% as compared to 2016-17 Indian Railways is working closely with automobile industry to develop policies which are mutually beneficial

Indian Railways has emerged as the most preferred mode of transportation given the low cost of transportation, faster service, reliability and safety offered by railway system. Needless to mention that railways are the green mode of transportation. In 2017-18, around 29 million vehicles were produced in country registering a growth of 14.78 percent over the same period last year. Given the current low car penetration, rising prosperity and the increasing affordability of private vehicles, the automobile industry is poised to grow even faster in India. These vehicles need to be transported to the far flung areas of the country. Indian Railways in recent time have undertaken a number of initiatives to capture automobile traffic.

Member Traffic, Shri Mohd Jamhsed stated that “Year 2017-18 has witnessed a paradigm shift in the marketing efforts of Indian Railways to attract automobile traffic and enhance our freight basket. Specially in the later half of 2017-18, under the guidance of Minister of Railways, Shri Piyush Goyal, we decided to liberalise Automobile Freight Train Operator (AFTO) policy to encourage more private investment in special wagons, procurement of our own BCACBM (high-capacity railway wagons) and NMG wagons. In April, 2018, we have taken two game changing decisions to allow handling of automobile from all container terminals and to allow loading automobile and auto spares in privately owned wagons in different directions for optimal utilisation of stock”.

Indian Railways is working closely with automobile industry to develop policies which are mutually beneficial to industry as well as Railways. The following noteworthy steps have been taken in 2017-18 to attract automobile traffic by Indian Railways:


Meeting has been conducted with all stake holders in automobile business including Society for Indian Automobiles Manufactures (SIAM), M/s Maruti Suzuki, M/s Hyundai Motors, M/s Tata Motors and automotive logistics providers on 28.09.2017 in Rail Bhawan.
In view of the issues raised by the stakeholders the AFTO policy has been liberalized viz. registration fees for the AFTO scheme has been reduced from Rs. 5 crore to Rs. 3 crore; and condition of minimum procurement of 3 rakes under the scheme has been relaxed to one rake. The revision was issued on 13.10.2017.
So far 28 routes have been notified for operation of BCACBM rakes.
Now, Auto Hubs are already functional at Walajabad (Southern Railway) and Farukhnagar (Northern Railway). Works are underway for up-gradation of facilities at these auto hubs. Further General Manager’s of all Zonal Railways have been asked to identify terminals to be developed as Rail Auto Hubs.
Conversion of 17 additional NMG rakes has been approved out of which 4 rakes have already been inducted.
10 BCACBM rakes have been included in Railway's RSP for 2018-19.
The agreement for licensing of commercial plots at Detroj of Ahmedabad division duly agreed by M/s Maruti Suzuki India Ltd finalized and loading started in March 2018. 
The positive results of these initiatives are visible in the enhancement of automobile loading in 2017-18. During 2017-18, the loading from automobiles traffic has increased by 16% and earning from automobile traffic has increased by 18% as compared to 2016-17.

In April, 2018 Indian Railways has liberalised AFTO Policy. Earlier, the transportation of automobile and auto spare by AFTOs was permitted only in one direction. With the coming up of auto-hubs across the country, this restriction has now been lifted. AFTOs will be able to utilize their rakes for loading in different directions and will be able to optimize the utilization of their rakes.

The loading of automobile loading was permitted only from auto hubs, Private Freight Terminals’ (PFT) and Railway good sheds with automobile handling facility. This condition has severely restricted automobile loading on account of limited availability and capacity of such terminals. It has been decided that the automobile loading/unloading shall be permitted from all Inland Container Depots (ICDs), Container terminals managed by Container Train Operators. This shall result in availability of additional 86 locations in addition to the earlier auto hubs, PFTs and Railway good shed with automobile handling facility.

Automobile Industry is quite ecstatic with these reforms and committed to increase market share of Indian Railways in automobile transportation. Railways would certainly emerge as most preferred carrier of automobiles in the country.

*****


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Textiles
27-April, 2018 10:53 IST
*Collaboration between Centre and States to boost Handloom and Handicraft sectors *

Union Minister of Textiles Chairs meeting of State Textiles ministers

*




*

*Union Minister for Textiles and Information & Broadcasting, Smt. Smriti Zubin Irani presiding over the Meeting of the State Textiles Ministers, in New Delhi.*



A meeting of State Textiles Ministers was held on 26th April, 2018 in New Delhi for taking comprehensive view on the schemes of Government of India for Handloom and Handicraft sectors. Minister of Textiles and Information & Broadcasting Smt. Smriti Zubin Irani presided over the meeting with Minister of State for Textiles Shri Ajay Tamta and Secretary Textiles, Anant Kumar Singh.



Secretary, Textiles, initiated the meeting by highlighting the crucial role of State Governments in identification of weavers and artisans and their active participation in implementation of the Government of India schemes. A detailed presentation on schemes of Government of India for development of Handloom and Handicraft sectors was made by the concerned Development Commissioners.



Speaking on this occasion, the Minister of Textiles and Information & Broadcasting reiterated the belief in cooperative federalism and appealed to State Ministers and representatives to play a pivotal role in decision making for the growth of the textiles sector. Underlining the need for all-round development of weavers and artisans, the Minister requested officials at the Centre and the States to ensure that the benefits of all Government of India schemes, like Ujjwala Yojana, Swachhta Abhiyan, reach the beneficiaries along with Textiles Ministry initiatives. She said that India Handloom Brand launched by the Prime Minister, Narendra Modi, is a bridge between weavers, manufacturers and consumers, ensuring increased earnings for weavers and quality products for consumers. The Minister urged everyone present at the meeting to encourage stakeholders to register their products with India Handloom Brand. She also requested State Ministers to set targets and regularly review activities at Handloom and Handicraft clusters. She emphasized the need for educating weavers and artisans and their families by encouraging them to enroll with NIOS and IGNOU through initiatives taken by the Ministry of Textiles.

State Ministers of Arunachal Pradesh, Jharkhand, Madhya Pradesh, Telangana, Uttar Pradesh and Uttarakhand were present at the meeting along with senior officials of the Ministry of Textiles and Development Commissioners for Handloom and Handicrafts. 

***


----------



## Hindustani78

The Union Minister for Commerce & Industry and Civil Aviation, Shri Suresh Prabhakar Prabhu addressing at inaugural session of the Indian Economic Summit – 2018, in Mumbai on April 27, 2018.





The Minister of State for Civil Aviation, Shri Jayant Sinha addressing at inaugural session of the Indian Economic Summit – 2018, in Mumbai on April 27, 2018.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Commerce & Industry
01-May, 2018 17:16 IST
*Index of Eight Core Industries (Base: 2011-12=100) March, 2018 *

The summary of the Index of Eight Core Industries (base: 2011-12) is given at the *Annexure*.

The Eight Core Industries comprise 40.27 per cent of the weight of items included in the Index of Industrial Production (IIP). The combined Index of Eight Core Industries stands at 138.0 in March, 2018, which was 4.1 per cent higher as compared to the index of March, 2017. Its cumulative growth during April to March, 2017-18 was 4.2 per cent.

*Coal*

Coal production (weight: 10.33 per cent) increased by 9.1 per cent in March, 2018 over March, 2017. Its cumulative index increased by 2.5 per cent during April to March, 2017-18 over corresponding period of the previous year.

*Crude Oil*

Crude Oil production (weight: 8.98 per cent) declined by 1.6 per cent in March, 2018 over March, 2017. Its cumulative index declined by 0.9 per cent during April to March, 2017-18 over the corresponding period of previous year.

*Natural Gas*

The Natural Gas production (weight: 6.88 per cent) increased by 1.3 per cent in March, 2018 over March, 2017. Its cumulative index increased by 2.9 per cent during April to March, 2017-18 over the corresponding period of previous year.



*Refinery Products *

Petroleum Refinery production (weight: 28.04 per cent) increased by 1.0 per cent in March, 2018 over March, 2017. Its cumulative index increased by 4.6 per cent during April to March, 2017-18 over the corresponding period of previous year.

*Fertilizers*

Fertilizers production (weight: 2.63 per cent) increased by 3.2 per cent in March, 2018 over March, 2017. Its cumulative index increased by 0.03 per cent during April to March, 2017-18 over the corresponding period of previous year.

*Steel *

Steel production (weight: 17.92 per cent) increased by 4.7 per cent in March, 2018 over March, 2017. Its cumulative index increased by 5.6 per cent during April to March, 2017-18 over the corresponding period of previous year.

*Cement*

Cement production (weight: 5.37 per cent) increased by 13.0 per cent in March, 2018 over March, 2017. Its cumulative index increased by 6.3 per cent during April to March, 2017-18 over the corresponding period of previous year.

*Electricity*

Electricity generation (weight: 19.85 per cent) increased by 4.5 per cent in March, 2018 over March, 2017. Its cumulative index increased by 5.2 per cent during April to March, 2017-18 over the corresponding period of previous year.

_Note 1: Data for January, 2018, February, 2018 and March, 2018 are provisional. _

_Note 2: Since April, 2014, Electricity generation data from Renewable sources are also included._

_Note 3: The industry-wise weights indicated above are individual industry weight derived from IIP and blown up on pro rata basis to a combined weight of ICI equal to 100._

_Note 4: Release of the index for April, 2018 will be on Thursday, 31st May, 2018._



*Annexure*



Performance of Eight Core Industries

*Yearly Index & Growth Rate*
Base Year: 2011-12=100

*Index*

*Sector*

*Weight*

*2012-13*

*2013-14*

*2014-15*

*2015-16*

*2016-17*

*Apr-Mar 2016-17*

*Apr-Mar 2017-18*

Coal

10.3335

103.2

104.2

112.6

118.0

121.8

121.8

124.8

Crude Oil

8.9833

99.4

99.2

98.4

97.0

94.5

94.5

93.7

Natural Gas

6.8768

85.6

74.5

70.5

67.2

66.5

66.5

68.5

Refinery Products

28.0376

107.2

108.6

108.8

114.1

119.7

119.7

125.2

Fertilizers

2.6276

96.7

98.1

99.4

106.4

106.6

106.6

106.6

Steel

17.9166

107.9

115.8

121.7

120.2

133.1

133.1

140.5

Cement

5.3720

107.5

111.5

118.1

123.5

122.0

122.0

129.7

Electricity

19.8530

104.0

110.3

126.6

133.8

141.6

141.6

149.0

*Overall Index*

*100.0000*

*103.8*

*106.5*

*111.7*

*115.1*

*120.5*

*120.5*

*125.6*



*Growth Rates* *(in per cent)*

*Sector*

*Weight*

*2012-13*

*2013-14*

*2014-15*

*2015-16*

*2016-17*

*Apr-Mar 2016-17*

*Apr-Mar 2017-18*

Coal

10.3335

3.2

1.0

8.0

4.8

3.2

3.2

2.5

Crude Oil

8.9833

-0.6

-0.2

-0.9

-1.4

-2.5

-2.5

-0.9

Natural Gas

6.8768

-14.4

-12.9

-5.3

-4.7

-1.0

-1.0

2.9

Refinery Products

28.0376

7.2

1.4

0.2

4.9

4.9

4.9

4.6

Fertilizers

2.6276

-3.3

1.5

1.3

7.0

0.2

0.2

0.03

Steel

17.9166

7.9

7.3

5.1

-1.3

10.7

10.7

5.6

Cement

5.3720

7.5

3.7

5.9

4.6

-1.2

-1.2

6.3

Electricity

19.8530

4.0

6.1

14.8

5.7

5.8

5.8

5.2

*Overall Index*

*100.0000*

*3.8*

*2.6*

*4.9*

*3.0*

*4.8*

*4.8*

*4.2*



Performance of Eight Core Industries

*Monthly Index & Growth Rate*
Base Year: 2011-12=100



*Index*

*Sector*

*Coal*

*Crude Oil*

*Natural Gas*

*Refinery Products*

*Fertilizers*

*Steel*

*Cement*

*Electricity*

*Overall Index*

*Weight*

10.3335

8.9833

6.8768

28.0376

2.6276

17.9166

5.3720

19.8530

*100.0000*

*Mar-17*

169.5

97.4

69.1

128.9

103.6

146.2

131.8

147.9

*132.5*

*Apr-17*

103.1

92.6

63.5

116.0

89.0

134.1

122.3

150.6

*118.7*

*May-17*

111.8

97.6

69.7

125.4

98.3

142.9

128.6

158.1

*126.8*

*Jun-17*

107.6

94.1

69.3

119.4

107.3

138.0

132.0

147.4

*121.7*

*Jul-17*

98.5

96.4

72.2

119.4

108.6

131.3

122.4

151.9

*120.4*

*Aug-17*

101.3

95.1

69.5

121.6

115.4

139.0

117.3

155.4

*123.0*

*Sep-17*

103.1

92.0

68.8

122.7

105.3

138.7

119.8

150.5

*122.0*

*Oct-17*

119.4

95.7

71.0

132.1

116.8

146.7

125.2

149.8

*128.7*

*Nov-17*

133.5

90.8

68.5

126.0

111.8

137.5

125.4

140.1

*124.1*

*Dec-17*

142.6

94.2

69.2

133.1

112.1

138.0

135.3

143.9

*128.8*

*Jan-18*

148.7

93.8

67.7

135.4

105.5

145.0

140.6

149.5

*132.4*

*Feb-18*

143.3

86.1

62.3

120.9

102.2

141.7

138.0

136.1

*123.2*

*Mar-18*

185.0

95.8

70.0

130.2

107.0

153.2

148.9

154.6

*138.0*





*Growth Rates (in per cent)*

*Sector*

*Coal*

*Crude Oil*

*Natural Gas*

*Refinery Products*

*Fertilizers*

*Steel*

*Cement*

*Electricity*

*Overall Index*

*Weight*

10.3335

8.9833

6.8768

28.0376

2.6276

17.9166

5.3720

19.8530

*100.0000*

*Mar-17*

10.6

0.9

9.6

2.0

-3.0

11.0

-6.8

6.2

*5.2*

*Apr-17*

-3.3

-0.6

2.0

0.2

6.2

9.0

-5.2

5.3

*2.6*

*May-17*

-3.2

0.7

4.5

5.4

-5.9

3.8

-1.4

8.2

*3.9*

*Jun-17*

-6.7

0.6

6.4

-0.2

-2.7

6.0

-3.3

2.2

*1.0*

*Jul-17*

0.6

-0.5

6.6

-2.7

0.2

9.4

1.0

6.6

*2.9*

*Aug-17*

15.4

-1.6

4.2

2.4

-0.6

2.2

0.7

8.3

*4.4*

*Sep-17*

10.4

0.1

6.3

8.1

-7.7

3.7

0.1

3.4

*4.7*

*Oct-17*

3.9

-0.4

2.8

7.5

3.0

8.6

-1.3

3.2

*5.0*

*Nov-17*

0.7

0.2

2.4

8.2

0.3

14.5

16.9

3.9

*6.9*

*Dec-17*

0.4

-2.1

1.1

6.6

3.0

0.4

17.7

4.4

*3.8*

*Jan-18*

3.2

-3.2

-1.0

11.0

-1.6

1.7

19.6

7.7

*6.1*

*Feb-18*

1.3

-2.4

-1.5

7.8

5.2

5.0

23.0

4.6

*5.4*

*Mar-18*

9.1

-1.6

1.3

1.0

3.2

4.7

13.0

4.5

*4.1*



*******


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Railways
02-May, 2018 16:20 IST
Shri Rajen Gohain, Minister of State of Railways, & Dr. Raman Singh, Chief Minister, Chattisgarh inaugurates Durg- Ferozpur New Antyodaya Express 

A new weekly train no 22895/22896 Durg-Ferozpur-Durg Antyodaya Express was inaugurated by Shri Rajen Gohain, Minister of State for Railways & Dr. Raman Singh, Chief Minister, Chattisgarh.

Speaking on the occasion, Shri Rajen Gohain said that the Antyodaya Express has been launched to ensure a facilities equipped journey to all the sections of the society as envisioned by Prime Minister Shri Narendra Modi. This train and all other Antyodaya Express trains running from different parts of the country have multiple facilities at affordable rates. He also expressed satisfaction that the Indian Railways has been working on several projects that will take care of all the sections of the society.

Speaking on the occasion, Dr Raman Singh said that the people of Chattisgarh will be immensely benefitted by this new Antyodaya train. Indian Railways & State Government have been fast tracking development of Infrastructure creation project through PPP mode. Passenger amenities in Chattisgarh major stations have been increased significantly.



*Details of New Train* : 22895/22896 Durg- Ferozpur Antoyodaya Express

*Composition*: 16 General Coaches + 2 Power Car

*Days of Run*: 22895 Dep: 7:10 Durg (Sunday) Arr: 13:00 Ferozpur (Mon)

22896 Dep: 00.20 Ferozpur (Tues) Arr: 6.30 Durg (Wed) 








*Features of Antyodaya Express: *

1. Rake consists of LHB coaches which have better interior aesthetics and more safer.

2. Vinyl coating on exterior for better look

3. Berths are more comfortable

4. Provision of LED lights, mobile charging points

5. Water purifier also provided for drinking water

6. Modular design of lavatories fitted with bio-toilets Antyodaya trains have been envisioned to provide superfast unreserved service to the common man on high dense routes.













*****

*SBS/ENS*

The Chief Minister of Chhattisgarh, Dr. Raman Singh and the Minister of State for Railways, Shri Rajen Gohain flagging off the Durg-Ferozepur-Durg Antyodaya Weekly Express, at Raipur Railway Station, Chhattisgarh on May 01, 2018.







The Minister of State for Railways, Shri Rajen Gohain addressing at the flag-off ceremony of the Durg-Ferozepur-Durg Antyodaya Weekly Express, at Raipur Railway Station, Chhattisgarh on May 01, 2018. The Chief Minister of Chhattisgarh, Dr. Raman Singh and other dignitaries are also seen.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Railways
03-May, 2018 17:29 IST
Shri Piyush Goyal discusses Rail Connectivity Issues with Chief Minister of Himachal Pradesh, Shri Jai Ram Thakur 

Chief Minister of Himachal Pradesh Shri Jai Ram Thakur called on the Union Minister of Railway & Coal, Shri Piyush Goyal in New Delhi. Rail Connectivity projects between Manali-Leh-Ladakh, expansion of rail network in Himachal Pradesh, enhancement of parking facility at Shimla station were discussed among other issues. Shri Jai Ram Thakur also requested to increase speed and frequency of trains on Kalka-Shimla Railway line.

Shri Piyush Goyal while assuring all possible support to the State, said that speed and frequency of trains running on Kalka- Shimla railway line will be increased. He also assured about efforts to decrease the duration of journey from existing five hours to merely three hours. Shri Piyush Goyal informed that speed of the Joginder nagar-Pathankot train would also be increased in a similar manner. As regards parking facility, it was noted that RLDA is planning to provide multi-storey parking facility at Shimla Railway station.

***

Ministry of Railways
03-May, 2018 13:39 IST
*Action Taken wrt Video in circulation in Social Media on Vendor seen coming out of train toilet with tea/coffee cans* 

It has come to notice that a video has been in circulation in Social Media in the last few days of a Vendor seen coming out of train toilet with tea/coffee cans, conveying that water is being mixed in the cans inside the toilet. With regard to the same, the following action taken update is issued.

“The incident has occurred in Train No. 12759 Chennai Central – Hyderabad Charminar Express at Secunderabad Railway Station in the month of December 2017. An Inquiry has been held to identify the wrong doers and initiate appropriate action.

On the basis of the Inquiry, stringent action has been taken up against the Train Side Vending contractor for the section between Secunderabad and Kazipet, P. Siva Prasad, with whom the identified vendor in the video was employed. A penalty of Rs. 1,00,000/- (Rupees One Lakh) has been levied on the licensee, through IRCTC, the contracting agency.

A show cause note has also been issued to M/s P Siva Prasad, Licensee, Train Side Vending as to why his contract for train vending, Section-4, SC-KZJ, SC-NDKD-GNT section, should not be terminated. An explanation has been called within 15 days from the issue of Show Cause Notice done on 02.05.2018.

Two other persons seen in the video are unauthorized hawkers. The Commercial Department of South Central Railway has been carrying on extensive drives against unauthorized hawking at Secunderabad Railway Station in the last few months, during which all the unauthorized hawkers including the two involved in the incident have been removed.

A strict vigil is continuously being kept at various level to ensure that no such incidents recur.”



****

The Chief Minister of Himachal Pradesh, Shri Jai Ram Thakur calling the Union Minister for Railways and Coal, Shri Piyush Goyal, in New Delhi on May 02, 2018.





The Chief Minister of Himachal Pradesh, Shri Jai Ram Thakur calling the Union Minister for Railways and Coal, Shri Piyush Goyal, in New Delhi on May 02, 2018.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Railways
08-May, 2018 20:00 IST
*Artificial Intelligence to Monitor the Food Production in Base Kitchens *

An artificial intelligence module has been developed by IRCTC to find anomalies in standard operating procedure using CCTV footage. With this module base Kitchens will be monitored pan India. The Artificial Intelligence module realises the value of their videos and photos with vision computing. It can detect an unexpected change or an event that does not conform to the expected pattern using their machine learning algorithms.



To begin with, 16 base kitchens of IRCTC have been installed with high definition cameras connected to huge monitors for AI vision detection. Live streaming of 16 base kitchens is played all the time. The system detects anomalies of head gear, uniforms, rodents and mopping across kitchens and raises issues to be dealt accordingly with by IRCTC.

The AI system will be used to improve upon catering units. The system is capable of tracking any anomaly in the entire operation of catering. Suppose if a chef or any kitchen supervisor is not wearing their uniform, including the mandatory cap, the AI system will track that and automatically raises a report to the concerned contractor immediately. If the matter is not addressed within certain time, it will further be reported to IRCTC authorities in charge.

















Once an issue has been captured through Artificial intelligence, a ticket will be created automatically by the system. An alert for the same will be sent to all concerned via email as well as through portal for necessary action. Escalation matrix will be followed as per predefined procedure. Base-kitchens performance over a period of time can be viewed through reports given in the online platform provided.

The module has been developed in association with New Delhi based company called WOBOT.



*****


Ministry of Railways
08-May, 2018 12:10 IST
*Alert Loco Pilot Saves Potential Disaster – displays exemplary devotion to duty Assistant Loco Pilot succumbs to his injuries while discharging his duties *

The exemplary attitude, presence of mind & dedication and devotion to duty of every railwaymen time and again sets an example for other colleagues. On 06.05.2018 at 16.56 hrs, Shri D. L. Bramhe, Loco Pilot, Nagpur noticed smoke in Loco (SRC/WAP-4) of Train no. 12810 Howrah – Chhatrapati Shivaji Maharaj Terminus between Talni – Dhamangaon. Shri D. L. Bramhe, Loco Pilot, immediately applied emergency brakes and used the fire extinguisher to put off the fire, thereby saving a potential disaster of major scale and saving many lives. The train left for onward journey towards Mumbai with change in locomotive with no casualty or injury to any passengers. An inquiry at the highest level of Commissioner of Rail Safety (Central Circle) has been ordered in this case.

During the process, Assistant Loco Pilot Shri S. K. Vishwakarma as per normal protocol was inspecting the loco and in the process he accidentally fell down from train. He was rushed to hospital by Ambulance immediately but lost his life. Shri Vishwakarma succumbed to his injuries while discharging his duties while saving lives of hundreds of passengers of the train and averted a major disaster. A condolence prayer was held at Nagpur and every other Division of Central Railway on unfortunate demise of Assistant Loco Pilot, Nagpur Shri S. K. Vishwakarma.

We salute the spirit of every such Railwaymen for time and again proving this point, all for the cause of safety and secure transportation of our passengers. Indian Railways is truly the Lifeline of the Nation.

*****


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Railways
09-May, 2018 19:22 IST
Ministry of Railways introduces new Humsafar Train viz. 22437/22438 Allahabad-AnandVihar (T) (Tri-weekly) 

Shri Manoj Sinha flags off Train No. 22437 from Allahabad Station


Indian Railways has introduced a new Humsafar train viz. 22437/22438 Allahabad-AnandVihar (T) Humsafar Express (Tri-weekly). The train service was inaugurated by ShriManojSinha, Minister of State (Independent Charge) for Communications and Minister of State for Railways, from Allahabad station in North Central Railway today.






The abstract schedule including timings, composition, stoppages etc. of the train services introduced is as under:

*22437/22438 Allahabad-AnandVihar(T) Humsafar Express (Tri-Weekly)*

22437 Allahabad-AnandVihar(T) Humsafar Express

↓

Station

↑

22438 AnandVihar(T)-Allahabad Humsafar Express

*Approved timings*


*Approved timings*

Arr.

Dep.






Arr.

Dep.

*-*

*22.20*

*(Mon, Wed, Sat)*



Allahabad



*06.10*

*(Wed, Fri, Mon)*

*-*

*00.40*

*00.45*



Kanpur



*03.40*

*03.45*

*06.15*

*(Tue, Thu, Sun)*

*-*



AnandVihar(T)



*-*

*22.40*

*(Tue, Thu, Sun)*




*Days of run*: Ex-ALD: Mon, Wed, Sat
 Ex-ANVT: Tue, Thu, Sun 


*Journey time: *
From Allahabad to AnandVihar(T): 07 HR. 55 Min

From AnandVihar(T) to Allahabad: 07 HR. 30 Min


*Stoppages*: Kanpur Central

*Composition of regular service*: LWACCN-18, LWLRRM-2= 20 coaches

*Nature of Service: *Humsafar Express


******


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Commerce & Industry
15-May, 2018 15:58 IST
*Live Social Media Session on Startups with Suresh Prabhu on 16th May *

Union Minister of Commerce and Industry, Suresh Prabhuwill address the Start up community by answering questions on Startup India. The objective of the live session is to address concerns and elaborate on the support which they can seek from Startup India.

The live session will be held on Wednesday, 16th May at 4.30 pm on Suresh Prabhu’s social handles – Twitter and Facebook, along with Startup India’s social handles – Twitter, Facebook and YouTube.

Participants need to use the hash tag #AskPrabhu and put their questions across before the live session. Select questions will be answered by Shri Suresh Prabhu.

***

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Railways
15-May, 2018 15:25 IST
*Shri Manoj Sinha flags off Darbhanga-Jalandhar City Antyodaya Express *

Minister of State (Independent Charge) of Communications and Minister of State of Railways, Shri Manoj Sinha flagged off Antyodaya train viz. 22551/22552 Darbhanga-Jalandhar City Antyodaya Express (Weekly) today through video conferencing from Rail Bhawan. Member Traffic, Railway Board, Shri Mohd. Jamshed, Member Traction, Railway Board, Shri Ghanshyam Singh and other Senior Officials of Railways were present at the occasion.

Speaking on occasion, Shri Manoj Sinha said Indian Railways has been making many efforts for providing connectivity all over the country and giving access to the countrymen along with making travel easy and comfortable. This Antyodaya Train will make it easy to commute to those travelling from Bihar to Punjab thus providing connectivity to the people of Bihar. The train is fully equipped with good facilities like Bio-toilets, mobile charging etc. making travel pleasant. He further said that, the Indian Railways will continue their efforts to provide safe and comfortable journey to their passengers.

The abstract schedule including timings, composition, stoppages etc. of the train services is as under:


22551/22552 Darbhanga-Jalandhar City Antyodaya Express (Weekly)
Darbhanga-Jalandhar City Antyodaya Express (Weekly)

↓

Station

↑

Jalandhar City-Darbhanga Antyodaya Express (Weekly)

Arr.

Dep.






Arr.

Dep.

-

*03.40 (Sat)*



Darbhanga



*11.30 (Mon)*



*05.10 (Sun)*

-



Jalandhar City



-

*10.00 (Sun)*




*Days of run*: Ex-DBG: Sat
 Ex-JUC: Sun 




*One way distance: *1404 Kms.



*Journey time: *
From Darbhanga to Jalandhar City: 25 HR. 30 Min

From Jalandhar City to Darbhanga: 25 HR. 30 Min




*Average Speed:*
From Darbhanga to Jalandhar City: 55.05 KMPH

From Jalandhar City to Darbhanga: 55.05 KMPH




*Stoppages*: Sitamarhi, Raxaul, Sagauli, Bettiah, Narkatiaganj Jn., Gorakhpur, Sitapur Cantt., Bareilly, Moradabad, Laksar Jn., Saharanpur, Ambala, Sanahwal, Ludhiana



*Composition of regular service*: General Coach (LS)-16, Power Car (LWLRRM)-2 = 18 coaches



*Primary Maintenance*: Darbhanga (ECR)



*Nature of Service: *Antyodaya Express


******


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Railways
11-May, 2018 18:21 IST
*ICF Gives a Fresh Look to LHB Air-Conditioned Coaches *

As part of its plans to innovate coach designs, now, ICF (Integral Coach Factory, a production unit under Ministry of Railways) has turned out one LACCN (LHB 3 Tier AC) Coach with continuous windows, by providing additional glasses on vertical pillars. This will provide the Air-conditioned coach an aesthetically pleasing and very good appearance from outside. It has been planned to provide such continuous windows in all AC coaches in a phased manner.

















The LHB Coaches made by ICF at present have been provided with split windows of size 1100 mm (L) x 680 mm (H).

However, there will be no change in the interior of the coaches that will be maintained as before.

*****

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Prime Minister's Office
15-May, 2018 19:39 IST
*PM expresses sadness over the loss of lives due to collapse ofan under-construction flyover in Varanasi *

The Prime Minister, Shri Narendra Modi has expressed sadness over the loss of lives due to the collapse ofan under-construction flyover in Varanasi.

“Extremely saddened by the loss of lives due to the collapse of an under-construction flyover in Varanasi. I pray that the injured recover soon. Spoke to officials and asked them to ensure all possible support to those affected.

I spoke to UP CM Yogi Adityanath Ji regarding the situation due to the collapse of an under-construction flyover in Varanasi. The UP Government is monitoring the situation very closely and is working on the ground to assist the affected”, the Prime Minister said.



***


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Railways
16-May, 2018 12:42 IST
*International Rail Coach Expo to be hosted by Integral Coach FactoryChennai *

For the first time an International Rail Coach Expo (IRCE) to focus on Rail Coaches and train sets, is being held in Chennai, Tamil Nadu, from 17th to 19th May, 2018, in the ICF RPF Parade Grounds, Chennai.Many reputed rail car and equipment builders will be showcasing their technology and products. It will be a unique platform to bring different suppliers under one roof and create synergy for “Make in India”.

The expo is being hosted by Integral Coach Factory, popularly known as ICF, under the Ministry of Railways, in coordination with CII (Confederation of Indian Industries) and RITES Ltd. a PSU under Ministry of Railways with the following features:-


Exclusive Rail Coach and train sets for display for the first time in India
100+ exhibitors from 10+ countries
Conferences/seminars on specialized subjects on Rail Coach and Train sets
Key brands from rail coach and train sets will be displaying products focusing on innovation and future technologies
Exclusive platform to meet and interact with the decision makers and senior officials of ICF and other Indian Railway production units
Display of Rolling Stock designs viz. train sets for 160 kmph
Display of Rolling stock designs including interiors, passenger amenities and other comfort features
Development of Rolling Stock including emerging technologies in manufacture of train coaches with Stainless Steel, Aluminium Car body and others
The development of High Speed Trains and the options available for Indian Railways
The IRCE will be inaugurated on 17th May, 2018, at 10.00 hrs and will be open from 10.00 hrs. to 18.00 hrs. for 3 days viz. 17th to 19th May, 2018. The inaugural function will be attended by Hon'ble Governor of Tamil Nadu, Minister of State of Railways, Minister for Industries Tamil Nadu, Chairman Railway Board, Railway Board Members, GMs and other HODs from all Indian Railways.

The expo will be of interest for train enthusiasts, railway suppliers, designers, developers, and general public. The Expo will be open for public viewing between 15.00 hrs. to 18.00 hrs. on 17th and 18th May, 2018.



*****

Ministry of Railways
15-May, 2018 15:25 IST
*Shri Manoj Sinha flags off Darbhanga-Jalandhar City Antyodaya Express *

Minister of State (Independent Charge) of Communications and Minister of State of Railways, Shri Manoj Sinha flagged off Antyodaya train viz. 22551/22552 Darbhanga-Jalandhar City Antyodaya Express (Weekly) today through video conferencing from Rail Bhawan. Member Traffic, Railway Board, Shri Mohd. Jamshed, Member Traction, Railway Board, Shri Ghanshyam Singh and other Senior Officials of Railways were present at the occasion.



Speaking on occasion, Shri Manoj Sinha said Indian Railways has been making many efforts for providing connectivity all over the country and giving access to the countrymen along with making travel easy and comfortable. This Antyodaya Train will make it easy to commute to those travelling from Bihar to Punjab thus providing connectivity to the people of Bihar. The train is fully equipped with good facilities like Bio-toilets, mobile charging etc. making travel pleasant. He further said that, the Indian Railways will continue their efforts to provide safe and comfortable journey to their passengers.



The abstract schedule including timings, composition, stoppages etc. of the train services is as under:




22551/22552 Darbhanga-Jalandhar City Antyodaya Express (Weekly)
Darbhanga-Jalandhar City Antyodaya Express (Weekly)

↓

Station

↑

Jalandhar City-Darbhanga Antyodaya Express (Weekly)

Arr.

Dep.






Arr.

Dep.

-

*03.40 (Sat)*



Darbhanga



*11.30 (Mon)*



*05.10 (Sun)*

-



Jalandhar City



-

*10.00 (Sun)*




*Days of run*: Ex-DBG: Sat
 Ex-JUC: Sun 




*One way distance: *1404 Kms.



*Journey time: *
From Darbhanga to Jalandhar City: 25 HR. 30 Min

From Jalandhar City to Darbhanga: 25 HR. 30 Min




*Average Speed:*
From Darbhanga to Jalandhar City: 55.05 KMPH

From Jalandhar City to Darbhanga: 55.05 KMPH




*Stoppages*: Sitamarhi, Raxaul, Sagauli, Bettiah, Narkatiaganj Jn., Gorakhpur, Sitapur Cantt., Bareilly, Moradabad, Laksar Jn., Saharanpur, Ambala, Sanahwal, Ludhiana



*Composition of regular service*: General Coach (LS)-16, Power Car (LWLRRM)-2 = 18 coaches



*Primary Maintenance*: Darbhanga (ECR)



*Nature of Service: *Antyodaya Express


******

The Minister of State for Communications (I/C) and Railways, Shri Manoj Sinha flagging off the Antyodaya train ‘Darbhanga-Jalandhar City Antyodaya Express’ (Weekly), through video conferencing from Rail Bhawan, in New Delhi on May 15, 2018. The Member (Traffic), Railway Board, Shri Mohd Jamshed and other dignitaries are also seen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Prime Minister's Office
16-May, 2018 21:11 IST
*PM announces ex-gratia for the next of kin of those who lost their lives due to collapse of an under-construction flyover in Varanasi from PMNRF 
*


*The Prime Minister Shri Narendra Modi has approved an ex- gratia of Rs. 2 lakh each from Prime Minister’s National Relief Fund for the next of kin of those who have lost their lives due to the collapse of an under-construction flyover in Varanasi on 15th May, 2018.*

*The Prime Minister has also approved Rs. 50,000 each for those seriously injured due to the collapse of an under-construction flyover in Varanasi.*
*****


----------



## Hindustani78

The Chairman, Railway Board, Shri Ashwani Lohani launching the “Guidebook for Creating a Child Friendly and Protective Environment for Children in Contact with Railways”, at a function, in New Delhi on May 16, 2018. The Chairperson, National Commission for Protection of Child Rights, Ms. Stuti Kacker and other dignitaries are also seen.






The Chairman, Railway Board, Shri Ashwani Lohani launching the “Guidebook for Creating a Child Friendly and Protective Environment for Children in Contact with Railways”, at a function, in New Delhi on May 16, 2018. The Chairperson, National Commission for Protection of Child Rights, Ms. Stuti Kacker and other dignitaries are also seen.


----------



## Hindustani78

The Governor of Tamil Nadu, Shri Banwarilal Purohit lighting the lamp to inaugurate the International Rail Coach Expo 2018, in Chennai on May 17, 2018. The Chairman, Railway Board, Shri Ashwani Lohani, the General Manager, ICF, Shri Sudanshu Mani, the Principal Chief Mechanical Engineer, ICF, Shri Shubhranshu are also seen.





The Governor of Tamil Nadu, Shri Banwarilal Purohit releasing IRCE 2018 Show Catalogue, at the inauguration of the International Rail Coach Expo 2018, in Chennai on May 17, 2018. The Chairman, Railway Board, Shri Ashwani Lohani, the General Manager, ICF, Shri Sudanshu Mani, the Principal Chief Mechanical Engineer, ICF, Shri Shubhranshu and other dignitaries are also seen.





The Governor of Tamil Nadu, Shri Banwarilal Purohit releasing a booklet on “New Age coaches for a Nation on the move”, at the inauguration of the International Rail Coach Expo 2018, in Chennai on May 17, 2018. The Chairman, Railway Board, Shri Ashwani Lohani, the General Manager, ICF, Shri Sudanshu Mani, the Principal Chief Mechanical Engineer, ICF, Shri Shubhranshu and other dignitaries are also seen.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Railways
18-May, 2018 13:17 IST
*Indian Railways fits specially designed aerators in basin-taps of Tejas Express as a step towards water conservation *

Conservation of water in enroute consumption is not only an effective way to avoid enroute watering complaints in coaching trains but is also a small but significant step in conserving the precious resource of water. Bhusawal Division of Indian Railways has fitted specially designed aerators in available basin-taps of Tejas Express (Train No. 22119/22120) as a step towards conservation of water. The aerators through their fine pores break the stream of incoming water into fine water sub-streams. Hence, while the outflowing water is sufficient for utilisation towards cleanliness, the aerators prevent wastage of water by reducing excess water flow.*New Delhi, 18th May, 2018*











The aerators are to be fitted as a one-time measure and have been fitted in existing taps of Tejas Express (22119/22120) without any modification or replacements of available taps. The initiative reduces water consumption of each tap by 1/4th and hence is a significant step towards water conservation.

*****

Ministry of Railways
18-May, 2018 17:58 IST
*Parcel Cargo Express Train (PCET) begins operation, connecting Northeast to the West Coast *

Parcel Cargo Express Train enables farmers to market their products like tea, betal nuts, pineapple, jute, horticulture products, cane furniture etc. at the retail markets in Mumbai, Bengaluru, Nagpur, Pune Parcel Cargo Express Train has emerged as a business tool without any additional strain on the resources of the railways A single PCET can carry consignment equivalent to 52 nos. of trucks. This will ensure less Carbon Emission which will contribute for Green India & saving of foreign exchange on account of purchasing of fuel

In line with Government’s priority to provide connectivity to Northeast region and empowering local industries of this region particularly, Northeast Frontier Railway has started operating one lease Parcel Cargo Express Train (PCET) on fortnightly basis, connecting Northeastern part of the country to the West Coast. The route of this Parcel Cargo Express Train lease is : New Guwahati in Assam to Kalyan in Maharashtra with stoppages at New Jalpaiguri, Kalumna Goods Shed. This move would enable farmers to market their products like tea, betal nuts, pineapple, jute, horticulture products, cane furniture etc. at the retail markets in Mumbai, Bengaluru, Nagpur, Pune etc. This initiative will not only promote industries of the region particularly but will also provide sustainable job opportunity to the local youths including unskilled labour. 

Parcel Cargo Express Train has emerged as a business tool and this has been done without any additional strain on the resources of the railways. These leased PCETs will also generate substantial revenue to the Indian Railways in their contractual periods of 6 years each. The Unit transportation cost through PCET will be relatively less than the cost of road transportation. So, the transporters as well as ultimate consumers will be benefited on account of less transportation cost. A single PCET can carry consignment equivalent to 52 nos. of trucks. This will ensure less Carbon Emission which will contribute for Green India & saving of foreign exchange on account of purchasing of fuel. 

Several other zonal Railways have also taken initiatives to lease out Parcel Cargo Express Train(PCETs) on round trip

***

Ministry of Railways
18-May, 2018 15:39 IST
Shri Piyush Goyal Reviews Coal Production and Dispatches to Generate Adequate Power Supply for the Country 

Stressed on the Necessity for Pithead Power Plants to Run at 100 % PLF. Urged States to Use Provisions Under “Flexibility of Utilization of Coal” Rules. Emphasized the need to Improve the Turnaround Time of Rakes Officials of Railways, Coal and Power Ministries to Work in Close Coordination with Chief Secretaries and Power Secretaries of States. Urged that Team Work and Better Coordination among Ministries to Ensure 24X7 Power Supply for the People of India.

The Union Minister of Railways and Coal, Shri Piyush Goyal chaired a detailed review meeting with Shri R.K. Singh, Minister of State (IC) Power and New & Renewable Energy and with top officials of Ministries of Coal, Railways and Power in New Delhi today.

In the meeting, review of Power supply requirement during the ongoing summer and forthcoming winter season was carried out. Various short term, medium term and long term measures were discussed in detail to improve the coal stock position in Power Plants of the country. 

Comprehensive review of targets for coal production and dispatches by the coal companies is carried out. 

Shri Piyush Goyal stressed on the necessity to increase Plant Load Factor (PLF) of various Power Plants of the country. He said that all pithead plants with sufficient coal supply should run at 100% PLF. He expressed the desire to hold fortnightly meeting of the ministries involved, to review the power situation in the country.

He stressed on the need for States located far from mines to use provisions under “Flexibility of utilization of Coal” rules, so that this coal can be used by those power stations near the coal source . Gujarat and Maharashtra have already been using these provisions. This will enable cheaper power to the respective States and efficient utilization of rolling stock enabling coal supply for other power stations.

He gave clear instructions to the officials of the three ministries to keep a close vigil on the power production and supply situation in the country and to keep in close touch with Chief Secretaries and Power Secretaries of the States for this purpose.

Shri Goyal expressed the need to improve the turnaround time of rakes by better scheduling of trains and optimum utilization of traffic blocks. He expressed the need to rationalize operational and maintenance practices on the high density routes of Indian Railways. 

He stressed on reducing terminal detention of wagons inside Power Plants and Coal sidings to generate extra capacity.

Last but not the least, he emphasized that team effort, better coordination between Ministries involved and the rationalization of work procedures will lead to generation of extra capacity within the existing system and ensure 24X7 power supply for the people of India.

*****


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Railways
21-May, 2018 17:31 IST
*Ministry of Railway & Rail Vikas Nigam Limited (RVNL) sign MoU for FY 2018-19 *

Annual Memorandum of Understanding (MoU) was signed between Ministry of Railway & Rail Vikas Nigam Limited (RVNL) regarding financial & non financial targets for the company. Shri Ranjanesh Sahai, Secretary, Railway Board & Shri S.C. Agnihotri, Chairman & Managing Director, RVNL signed the MoU in Rail Bhavan today. The target for revenue from operations for RVNL has been set of Rs 7600 Cr for the FY 2018-19.










The Secretary, Railway Board, Shri Ranjanesh Sahai and the CMD, Rail Vikas Nigam Limited (RVNL), Shri S.C. Agnihotri signing an MoU regarding financial & non-financial targets for the company for Financial Year 2018-19, in New Delhi on May 21, 2018.





The Secretary, Railway Board, Shri Ranjanesh Sahai and the CMD, Rail Vikas Nigam Limited (RVNL), Shri S.C. Agnihotri exchanging after signing an MoU regarding financial & non-financial targets for the company for Financial Year 2018-19, in New Delhi on May 21, 2018.




The Secretary, Railway Board, Shri Ranjanesh Sahai and the CMD, Rail Vikas Nigam Limited (RVNL), Shri S.C. Agnihotri signed an MoU regarding financial & non-financial targets for the company for Financial Year 2018-19, in New Delhi on May 21, 2018.




****


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Railways
23-May, 2018 17:25 IST
*The Ministry of Railways and BCL sign an MoU for 2018-19 *

Ministry of Railways and Braithwaite & Company Limited (BCL), a CPSE under the administrative control of the Ministry of Railways, signed a Memorandum of Understanding (MoU). BCL’s core competency is in the field of manufacturing new wagons, repairing of wagons, steel structural fabrication and manufacturing of cranes.






The MoU was signed today i.e. May 23, 2018 by Railway Board Secretary, Shri Ranjanesh Sahai, and BCL, Chairman and Managing Director (Additional Charge) and Director (Finance), Shri P.P. Bose. The MoU laid down the targets for 18-19, both financial and physical.

As per targets under MoU, BCL has projected Revenue from Operations of Rs. 285 cr. and wagon production Rs. 1300 cr. 

*****

Ministry of Railways
23-May, 2018 17:03 IST
*Ministry of Railways and RCIL sign an MoU for 2018-19 *

Ministry of Railways and RailTel Corporation of India Limited (RCIL), a CPSE under the administrative control of the Ministry of Railways, signed a Memorandum of Uunderstanding (MoU). RCIL is implementing several Rail projects all over India for doubling, New Line, Electrification, Workshops etc.

The MoU was signed on May 22, 2018 by Railway Board Secretary, Shri Ranjanesh Sahai and RCIL, Chairman and Managing Director, Shri N. Kashinath and laid down the targets for 18-19, both financial and physical, for various important Projects.

As per targets under MoU, RCIL has projected revenue from operations of Rs. 1200 crore and several other target regarding CCTV & Wifi at Stations development of Content on Demand (CoD) services on trains etc.

*******

Ministry of Railways
23-May, 2018 17:01 IST
*Ministry of Railways and MRVC sign an MoU for 2018-19 *

Ministry of Railways signed a Memorandum of Understanding (MoU) with Mumbai Railway Vikas Corporation Ltd (MRVC), a Joint venture of Ministry of Railways and the Government of Maharashtra, under the administrative control of the Ministry of Railways. MRVC is implementing Rail projects on Mumbai suburban system under Mumbai Urban Transport Projects (MUTPs).

The MoU was signed on May 22, 2018 by Railway Board Secretary, Shri Ranjanesh Sahai and Chairman and Managing Director of MRVC, Shri R S Khurana and laid down the targets for 18-19 for various important activities of suburban projects.

As per targets under MoU, MRVC shall spend Rs. 1464 crore towards completion of various suburban projects of capacity enhancement, safety up-gradation and passenger amenities. These projects under MUTP will contribute in a great way towards making the suburban commute of Mumbaikars fast, safe and comfortable.

*******

Ministry of Railways
23-May, 2018 17:01 IST
*Ministry of Railways and IRCON sign an MoU for 2018-19 *

Ministry of Railways and), Indian Railway Construction Company, International Ltd (IRCON) a CPSE under the administrative control of the Ministry of Railways, signed an MoU with Ministry of Railways. IRCON is implementing several Rail, Road & other construction sector projects in India as well as abroad.

The MoU was signed on May 22, 2018 by Railway Board Secretary, Shri Ranjanesh Sahai and IRCON, Chairman and Managing Director, Shri S.K. Chaudhary and laid down the targets for 18-19, both financial and physical, for various important Projects.

As per targets under MoU, IRCON has projected revenue from operations of Rs. 4200 cr. and other targets for important National projects like USBRL project, Jogbani – Biratnagar Rail Link, Jainagar – Bijalpura, Shivpuri Guna and Bikaner – Phalodi Highway Project etc. 

******

*


----------



## Hindustani78

*Railways to spend Rs 350 cr to train 1.5 lakh drivers through virtual reality techniques*

*The Railways will spend Rs 350 crore to train 1.5 lakh drivers through virtual reality techniques to bridge the gap between theoretical and practical learning.*
Updated: May 23, 2018 19:54 IST
Press Trust of India, New Delhi




The Railways will soon float a global tender to acquire about 40 simulators to train 1.5 lakh drivers through virtual reality techniques.(HT/Photo for representation)


The Railways will spend around Rs 350 crore to train 1.5 lakh drivers and assistant drivers through virtual reality techniques to bridge the gap between theoretical and practical learning, an official said on Wednesday.

The training will be conducted in 47 centres across zones and the national transporter will soon float a global tender to acquire about 40 simulators for the purpose. 

“We spend almost a month in giving drivers on-road training. They learn all the techniques in theory, but through these virtual reality techniques, they will learn how to navigate routes, signals, curves, bridges and any other situation as if they are actually driving a real train,” said the senior official of the ministry.

Fitted with computer-generated motion images, the simulator will have a man-machine interface, a host of computers and a video camera to capture the movements of the driver. It would look like a sophisticated electric locomotive and drivers would feel as if they are steering a train on a specified route.

The motion pictures on the monitor in front of the wheel would keep changing and drivers would feel a flurry of activity around them, such as the passing of other trains on adjacent tracks, people and cattle crossing the tracks and sharp bends.

Some zonal railways have already experimented with simulators. The first one was tried in Vadodara and the second in Vijaywada where assistant driver recruits were trained on the state-of-the-art simulators.

Globally, simulator-based training is being imparted by operators in the US, France and Spain and has emerged as a critical component of crew training for it presents a real-life environment and exposes trainees to unusual occurrences.

“This will test how alert a trainee is. They will learn how to deal with a hazardous situation by actually experiencing it and dealing with it. It will greatly improve their skills,” said the official.

Over 12,000 electric and diesel locomotives daily run on a 66,000-km network across the country. There are about 86,000 train drivers.


----------



## Soumitra

14 Lane Delhi Meerut Expressway


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/999843440337805313


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Railways
31-May, 2018 16:56 IST
*Indian Railways revises Passenger Reservation Form to extend the VIKALP option to passengers booking tickets through reservation windows *

Also, mentioning Aadhar number is made optional for the passengers

Ministry of Railways has revised its passenger reservation form to benefit the passengers booking tickets through PRS Counters across the nation. Now, the VIKALP scheme option will also be available on booking made through reservation windows and not just through online bookings.

In the revised reservation form, passengers are given an option either to avail the option of VIKALP scheme or not to avail it, where they may give their preference by ticking the column Yes or No. If the option of VIKALP is availed by passengers, he/she would have to mark his/her choice of alternate train departing within 12 hours, 24 hours, 48 hours. Also, passenger is given an *optional choice* to mention their Aadhar number in the reservation form.

It is noteworthy that with a view to provide confirmed accommodation to waitlisted passengers and also to ensure optimal utilisation of available accommodation, a scheme called Alternate Train Accommodation Scheme – VIKALP had been conceptualised and was introduced w.e.f. 01.11.2015 initially only for the tickets booked through internet as a pilot project for six months, on Delhi-Lucknow and Delhi-Jammu sectors of Northern Railway. Later on this scheme was extended in all sectors across Indian Railways. In this scheme, wait listed passengers of a train can opt for confirmed accommodation in alternate trains.

Now, the benefit of Vikalp option has also been made available through PRS counters and not just online bookings.

***

SBS/MKV/ENS


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Railways
01-June, 2018 13:06 IST
Deccan Queen completes 88 years of service today 

The introduction of ‘’Deccan Queen’’ between the two premier cities of Maharashtra on 1st June 1930 was a major landmark in the history of the Great Indian Peninsula Railway, the forerunner of the Indian Railways. This was the first deluxe train introduced on the railway to serve two important cities of the region and was aptly named after Pune, which is also known as ‘’Queen of Deccan’’ (‘’Dakkhan ki Rani’’).






Initially, the train was introduced with 2 rakes of 7 coaches each one of which was painted in silver with scarlet mouldings and the other with royal blue with gold lines. The under frames of the coaches of the original rakes were built in England while the coach bodies were built in the Matunga Workshop of the GIP Railway.

The Deccan Queen, initially, had only first class and second class accommodation. First class was abolished on 1st January 1949 and second class was redesigned as first class, which continued up to June 1955 when third class was introduced on this train for the first time. This was later re-designated as second class from April 1974 onwards. The coaches of the original rakes were replaced in 1966 by anti-telescopic steel bodied integral coaches built by Integral Coach Factory, Perambur. These coaches incorporated improved design of bogies for better riding comfort and also improvements in the interior furnishings and fittings. The number of coaches in the rake was also increased to 12 from the original 7 coaches providing additional accommodation. Over the year the number of coaches in the train has been increased to the present level of 17 coaches.








From its inception, apart from providing high standards of comfort to the passengers, the train has witnessed various improvement such as introduction, for the first time in India, of coaches with roller bearings, replacement of end on generation coaches with self generating coaches with 110 volts system and introduction of first and second class chair cars providing increased accommodation to passengers. The distinctive colour scheme of cream and oxford blue with red band above the window level has been recently adopted as the colour scheme for this train.

With the ever-growing aspirations of the travelling public for better amenities, improved standards of comfort and better quality of service, it was considered necessary to give a complete facelift to theDeccanQueen.

The rake was changed in 1995 with the following special features:


All newly manufactured or about a year old, air brake coaches.
The 5 first class chair car in the old rake have been replaced by 5 ACchair cars providing an additional seating capacity of 65 in a dust-free environment. Also the 9-second class chair cars provide additional seating capacity of 120 seats compared to the old coaches. Thus, new rake provides a total seating capacity of 1417 as against 1232 seats in the old rake i.e. an increase of 15%.
The dining car offers table service for 32 passengers and has modern pantry facilities such as microwave oven, deep freezer and toaster. Thedining car is also tastefully furnished with cushioned chairs and carpet.


The management systems of Deccan Queen (2123 Dn / 2124 Up) have been assessed by International Services Ltd. and found to comply with the requirements of ISO 9001-2000 under the Joint Accreditation System of Australia and New Zealand in November 2003. At Present Deccan Queen (12123/12124) runs with 17 coaches including 4 AC chair car, one Buffet Car, 10 second class chair car and two second class cum brake vans.

*****


The “Great Indian Peninsula (GIP) Railway” company was formed at least in 1845.

First train in India (and entire Asia for that matter) left Bombay's Terminus at Bori Bunder on April 16, 1853 at 15.30 hrs for Thana (a distance of 21 miles or 33.81 Km). This train was not open to the public.The train, consisting of 14 carriages, was drawn by three steam locomotives: ‘Sultan’, ‘Sindh’, and ‘Sahib’ and took about 45 mins to reach its destination, halting at Byculla, Sion and Bhandup.

The Terminus building as we see today came later. Its construction began in May 1878 and was completed in May 1888. A plaque on its completion was placed on the building. This was the beginning of the GIP railway.

the Bombay-Thana line up to Kalyan on May 1, 1854, and further extension up to Vasind in on the Northeastern side was completed on October 1, 1855. On November 1, 1856 stations at Dadar, Kurla, Titwala, Vasind, Badlapur, and Neral were opened. The line was further extended from Kalyan up to Palasdhari on the Southeastern side on May 12, 1856. The Palasdhari-Khopoli line was also completed in 1856 (Khopoli gaining importance because of the construction of a hydro-electric power generation station which was to play a crucial role in supplying power for the electrification of the Bombay to Poona line in 1927). By 1857 regular train service was operating (steam locomotives) between Bombay's Terminus and Mahim, Vasind, and Khopoli. In 1864 the first long-distance inter-city train commenced service between Bombay and Surat, the two trading centers of the British; the former emerging as a new financial and business powerhouse, and the latter fading.


----------



## anant_s

GE ES 58 ACi first prototype of 6000 HP locomotive, to be designated WDG 6

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MimophantSlayer

*Hyperloop in India.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

anant_s said:


> GE ES 58 ACi first prototype of 6000 HP locomotive, to be designated WDG 6
> View attachment 479982



How many of these are planned?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anant_s

Nilgiri said:


> How many of these are planned?


400.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anant_s

From France with Love 




First WAG 12 from Alsthom on its home journey from ELF Madhepura to its home base at Saharanpur

@Nilgiri @Vergennes

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

anant_s said:


> From France with Love
> View attachment 483319
> 
> First WAG 12 from Alsthom on its home journey from ELF Madhepura to its home base at Saharanpur
> 
> @Nilgiri @Vergennes



12 for 12 thousand horsies

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

@anant_s 

Some good footage/status of western DFC construction etc at various spots of the video:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hazzam

anant_s said:


> From France with Love
> View attachment 483319
> 
> First WAG 12 from Alsthom on its home journey from ELF Madhepura to its home base at Saharanpur
> 
> @Nilgiri @Vergennes


great

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## $@rJen

*GDP woes over, Indian economy to grow at 7.3% in 2018-19, says World Bank*
*The Global Economic Prospects report released by the World Bank on Tuesday projects that India will see its gross domestic product (GDP) grow at a rate of 7.3 per cent during the ongoing fiscal and at 7.5 per cent in the two succeeding ones.*


 BusinessToday.In New Delhi Last Updated: June 6, 2018 | 16:32 IST





*WE RECOMMEND*




Is WhatsApp's initiative to curb fake news enough?



Beyond TCS - strong numbers raise hopes for a sector turnaround
*MORE FROM THE AUTHOR*




OMCs, airlines stocks rise as brent crude price falls to two-year low



Sensex hits all-time high, Nifty trading above 11K level; RIL, SBI, IndusInd Bank top gainers
Indian economy is likely to regain its pace in the current fiscal and once again become the fastest growing emerging economy, a World Bank report said. The Global Economic Prospects report released by the World Bank on Tuesday projects that India will see its gross domestic product (GDP) grow at a rate of 7.3 per cent during the ongoing fiscal and at 7.5 per cent in the two succeeding ones.

"Growth in India is projected to accelerate to 7.3 percent in FY2018/19 and 7.5 percent on average in 2019-20, reflecting robust private consumption and firming investment, broadly in line with January projections," the World Bank report said.

In comparison, the rest of the South Asia region (SAR), excluding India, will post GDP growth of 5.6 per cent in for the current fiscal and the next one, moving up to 5.7 in 2020-21.

"India's GDP growth bottomed out in the middle of 2017 after slowing for five consecutive quarters, and has since improved significantly, with momentum carrying over into 2018 on the back of a recovery in investment. Although investment growth was still moderately lower in 2017 than in 2016, high-frequency indicators suggest that it accelerated into 2018," World Bank said.

The Indian economy has also moved past the disruptions caused by the implementation of Goods and Services Tax (GST) in mid-2017, World Bank observed in its report, adding that manufacturing output and industrial production have continued to firm since then. The report also forecasted that the recovering Indian economy will also help economic growth in South Asia region to accelerate to 6.9 per cent in 2018 from 6.6 per cent in 2017.

Improving economic conditions in India will help uplift the quality of life too, World Bank said. "Per capita growth rates in the region are strong, and are expected to help bring down poverty in coming years, particularly in India," it said. However, structural weaknesses and macroeconomic vulnerabilities remain key challenges to be addressed by SAR governments.

Talking about possible risks to the positive outook, World Bank said, "In a number of countries, a further deterioration in fiscal balances (e.g., India, Maldives, Pakistan, Sri Lanka), a continued build-up of debt, and widening current account deficits, present significant vulnerabilities to a tightening of domestic or external financing conditions."

Adverse global conditions like an abrupt tightening of global financial conditions and escalating trade protectionism could also spell bad news for India and rest of the region even though the region is relatively less open to trade, World Bank cautioned. "Since South Asia is net oil importer, a higher-than-expected rise in oil prices might amplify macroeconomic vulnerabilities and weigh on economic activity," it added.

Inflation has been increasing in the region recently, and is close to or above targets in some countries like India, World Bank said.


----------



## anant_s

boxer_B said:


>



Last year got a chance to hop inside a WDG 4D at Ratlam junction for sometime.
The freight train was a container rake and the loco pilots showed me how display pannels inside the cab with lights switched off. Must say EMD has designed one of the best looking cab with all data required for safe driving available at a glance.
It really is a Loco Pilot's delight to be inside such an ergonomically designed workplace.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## boxer_B



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GHALIB

great


----------



## lemurian

https://www.financialexpress.com/in...-longest-rail-road-inauguration-2018/1264720/







Bogibeel, India’s longest rail-cum-road bridge, is likely to be inaugurated in October this year. Bogibeel bridge in the North-East part of India has been a major engineering challenge for Indian Railways. Built over the Brahmaputra river, Bogibeel bridge connects the North and South banks of river Brahmaputra and is situated in the eastern region of Arunachal Pradesh and Assam. The Bogibeel bridge will provide much-needed connectivity between Dibrugarh in Assam to Pasighat in Arunachal Pradesh. The 4.94 kilometres long rail-cum-road Bogibeel bridge has two railway lines at its lower deck and a three lane road bridge on the top. Pranav Jyoti Sharma, Chief Public Relations officer of North-East Frontier Railway told FE Online that the bridge is likely to be inaugurated in October this year.

Several reports suggest that given the strategic and infrastructure-related importance of the Bogibeel bridge, PM Narendra Modi is likely to inaugurate it. Another interesting fact is that the foundation stone for Bogibeel bridge was laid down by former PM Atal Bihari Vajpayee in 2002. The bridge has faced several construction delays, also because of the challenge of building it over a turbulent Brahmaputra river. Most of the crucial work of the bridge could only happen during the November to March period because for the rest of the year, early flooding makes Brahmaputra river unsafe.

Bogibeel bridge will save a lot of time both in terms of road and rail travel. As of now a train journey from Arunachal Pradesh to Assam’s Dibrugarh means a detour of 500 kilometres via Guwahati. But, with the Bogibeel bridge, the train journey will be less than 100 kilometres! Additionally, Delhi to Dibrugarh train travel time will also come down by about three hours to 34 hours as against 37 hours presently.

The 100% welded Bogibeel bridge has been built at a height of 32 metres above the water level. The bridge, which has been made making use of techniques from Sweden and Denmark, is much lighter when compared to bridges with riveted girders. The design too is similar to a bridge that connects Sweden and Denmark. Built at an estimated cost of Rs 4857 crore, the Bogibeel bridge is the second longest in Asia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## $@rJen

*India’s Infrastructure Output Growth At Seven-Month High Of 6.7 Per Cent*
by  Swarajya Staff  - Aug 01 2018, 8:13 am,
 
 




An aerial view of the Yamuna River along with Signature Bridge at Wazirabad in New Delhi. (Sonu Mehta/Hindustan Times via Getty Images)


Riding on increased production of coal and cement, India’s infrastructure sector grew at a seven-month high of 6.7 per cent in June.

In the April-June 2018-19 period, infra sector growth increased by 5.2 per cent over the corresponding period of the previous year.

This development comes after the growth in infrastructure sector slowed down to a 10-month low of 3.6 per cent in May 2018.

“A healthy pickup in the pace of growth of refinery products and steel, as well as a favourable base effect, contributed to the sequential improvement in core sector expansion to a seven month high 6.7 per cent in June 2018,” Aditi Nayar, principal economist at ICRA Limited, was quoted as saying.

Infrastructure output, which has eight sectors - steel, cement, fertilizer, natural gas, coal, crude oil and electricity - accounts for 40 per cent of the industrial output. Production of coal production increased by 11.5 per cent, cement by 13.2 per cent, electricity by 4 per cent and steel by 4.4 per cent. However, growth in crude oil slipped to 3.4 per cent and natural gas to 2.7 per cent.

Index of Industrial Production growth could be above 5 per cent in June.

Tags:

 oil, 
 Coal, 
 Index of Industrial Production (IIP), 
 Natural Gas, 
 Cement, 
 Core Sectors, 
 Infrastructure Growth,


----------



## Nilgiri

One of the old steamers got back into action @anant_s @Signalian @Vergennes

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## anant_s

Nilgiri said:


> One of the old steamers got back into action @anant_s @Signalian @Vergennes



Ah the romance of steam era.
I too fell in love with railways when i was about 3 years old and my grandpa took me to Idgah meter Gauge Steam shed (in Agra).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GodToons

Famous Indian Frugal innovation...




The system has been fitted in 50 coaches for now and will be implemented across the Indian Railways.
Soon, stinking toilets in Indian trains may become a thing of past. To get rid of world's largest open toilet tag, Railways has started fitting new bio-toilets and ventilation system to overcome the frequent problems of choking and foul smell. The bio-toilets convert the human waste into water and bio-gases (mainly Methane and Carbon Dioxide) with the help of anaerobic bacteria, while the new ventilation system ensures proper cross-ventilation of fresh air in the toilets. 

Read more at:
//economictimes.indiatimes.com/articleshow/65303123.cms?utm_source=facebook.com&utm_medium=Social&utm_campaign=ETFBMain&utm_source=contentofinterest&utm_medium=text&utm_campaign=cppst

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Railways
13-August, 2018 16:47 IST
*Shri Piyush Goyal Releases the Third Party Survey Report on Station Cleanliness *

The Third Party Survey has Been Conducted by Quality Council of India In A1 Category Stations List, Jodhpur Station of Nwr Has Been Ranked First Marwar Station of Nwr Is In the First Position of a Category Stations In Zonal Railway Ranking, NWR Secured First Position on Station Cleanliness 

Minister of Railways, Coal, Finance & Corporate Affairs, Shri Piyush Goyal has released a report on Station Cleanliness conducted by Quality Council of India (QCI). Railway Board Members, Chairman, Quality Council of India & Senior Officials of Railway Board were specially present to grace the occasion.

This is the third such audit cum survey which has been conducted by Railways to increase level of cleanliness by identifying unclean spots/gaps and to improve cleanliness standards and also to propel healthy competition among railway stations.

Speaking on the occasion, Shri Piyush Goyal said that Swachh Bharat Abhiyan launched by the Hon’ble Prime Minister, Shri Narendra Modi is the greatest tribute to Mahatma Gandhi. He added that during the last 4 years, the sanitation coverage in the country which was 38% in 2014 has gone upto 83% in the 2018. Nearly, 7 crore toilets have been constructed in the last 4 years, which is a major accomplishment. The Minister further added that Railways has been prioritizing cleanliness, punctuality and catering services for the passengers. In last 4 years, Swachh Rail Swachh Bharat Campaign has witnessed tremendous improvement in terms of cleanliness in waiting area, platforms, trains, toilets, parking at the stations.

The Minister went on to state that the cleanliness rankings of the stations will not only be a reward for the stations that have performed well but will also be an impetus for further improvement for the ones that didn't make it to the top rankings. He added that this year the cleanliness rankings conducted by Quality Council of India shows that in A-1 category stations, two important tourist stations i.e. Jodhpur (1st place) and Jaipur (2nd place) of North Western Railway in Rajasthan have made their mark. Tirupati, which is another important religious station, in South Central Railway, has been placed at third position in the ranking. In A category stations, Marwar has been placed at first position, Phulera station has been placed at second position. Both the stations are again from North Western Railway in Rajasthan. Third place goes to Warangal station of South Central Railway in Telangana.



The third report of Third Party Audit-cum-Survey of ranking of cleanliness covers 407 stations which includes 75 station in A1 and 332 station in A category stations. The top scorers are as under:




A1 category stations (out of 75) 
 

*1st: Jodhpur/North-Western Railway *

* 2nd: Jaipur/North-Western Railway *

* 3rd: Tirupati/South-Central Railway *




A category stations (out of a total of 332)


*1st: Marwar/North Western Railway *

*2nd: Phulera/North -Western Railway*

*3rd: Warangal/South-Central Railway *




Zonal Railway rankings are:


* 1st: North Western Railway*

* 2nd: South Central Railway *

* 3rd: East Coast Railway *



*Salient features of the report:-*


As per survey report, as compared to 2017 there is 9% improvement in top 100 stations, 14% in the next 100 stations, 20% in 201-300 stations and 31% in 301-407 stations.
 


10 Zones have shown 10-20% improvement, 4 zones have improved more than 20% and two zones have shown less than 10% improvement in cleanliness as compared to 2017.



As a result of policy decision taken for conducting such periodical annual surveys, the survey is conducted with a view to identify unclean spots/gaps and to improve cleanliness standards and also to propel healthy competition among railway stations.



The survey has also been conducted in 2018 by Quality Council of India (QCI) with the help of their partners. For the purpose of survey and audit, QCI has trained and deployed 160 assessors to ensure quality and consistency. QCI has deployed 2 persons on each station for 2 days and the Central team consisted for 3 persons for 25 days. Thus a total of 1628 maydays were deployed.



First survey conducted by IRCTC in 2016 by conducting interviews of passengers at the stations on various parameters of cleanliness and rating them on these bases. The second survey in 2017 was conducted by Quality Council of India.



The parameters adopted for conducting the survey were: Evaluation of Process of cleanliness in Parking, main entry area, main platform, waiting room, (33.33%) direct observation by QCI assessors of cleanliness in these areas (33.33%) and passenger feedback (33.33%). A 24x7 control room was set up and images were geo-tagged to monitor progress.


Link of the Survey Report on Station Cleanliness



*****


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Railways
14-August, 2018 16:27 IST
*Ministry of Railways will be Releasing New All India Railway Time Table (Train at A Glance) With Effect From 15th August 2018 *

In addition to The “Trains at a Glance”, All Zonal Railways will also be Releasing their respective Zonal Railway Time Tables

The Ministry of Railways will be releasing its new All India Railway Time Table known as “TRAINS AT A GLANCE (TAG)” effective from 15th August, 2018. In addition to the “Trains at a Glance”, all the 17 Zonal Railways will also be releasing their respective Zonal Railway Time Tables (5 Zonal time tables in all, each Zonal Time Table comprising 3-4 Zonal Railways) which will also come into effect from 15th August, 2018. The new Trains at a Glance will also be available w.e.f. 15th August, 2018 on Indian Railways’ official website i.e. www.indianrailways.gov.in.

Important highlights of the new time table are as follows:

*Overview*


Indian Railways runs about 3500 reserved trains which include Gatiman Express, Rajdhani Express, Humsaafar Express, Tejas Express, Duronto Express, Antyodaya Express, Garib Rath Express, Shatabdi Express, Sampark Kranti Express, YUVA Express, Janshatabdi Express and other types of Express trains. This is in addition to about 4600 Passenger and 5000 EMU trains. The volume of passengers carried daily is about 2.22 million.



 In addition, more than 36000 Special train trips were run during 2017-18 to clear extra rush and meet passenger demand. About 500 coaches were permanently augmented in about 300 trains to increase the carrying capacity.



*III. Proliferation of new train services:*

In the year 2017-18, 90 number of new services was introduced, 43 number of services were extended and increase in frequency of 9 number of services was done. In the current year upto 15.08.2018, 35 number of services have already been introduced, 28 number of services have been extended and increase in frequency of 5 number of services have been effected.
Till date, 23 Humsafar Express trains, 10 Antyodaya Express trains, 1 Tejas Express, 1 Uday Express which have already been introduced have been incorporated in the new Time Table. In addition, 1 Antyodaya Express train, 2 Tejas Express, 2 Uday Express trains still to be introduced have also been included.
After a review of lie over periods of rakes at destinations it was noticed that rake utilization can be further improved. The review revealed that rakes of trains that were having lie overs at the terminals can be utilized for providing new services, extending existing services and increase the frequency of some trains. Accordingly 24 new trains, 66 extension of trains and 4 increase in frequency of trains which have already been started using the lie over rakes have been incorporated in the new Time Table w.e.f. 15.08.2018. 



IV. *Replacement of conventional Passenger trains with MEMU/DEMU*: The short distance passenger trains especially having reversal enroute are being replaced by Mainline Electric Multiple Units (MEMUs) & Diesel Electric Multiple Units (DEMUs). In the year 2017-18, 57 number of conventional passenger services have been replaced by MEMUs/DEMUs thereby increasing the overall mobility of the system. In the current year, 50 conventional services have already been replaced by MEMU/DEMU upto 15.08.2018 and 50 more conventional services are planned to be replaced by 31.03.2019.



*Corridor blocks: *To provide sufficient time for the maintenance of the fixed infrastructure like track structure, signalling gears, overhead equipments, it has been planned to ensure provision of fixed corridor blocks. Zonal Railways have incorporated traffic corridor blocks of 2.5 to 3 hours duration in the new Working Time Table w.e.f. 15.08.2018. In the WTT 2018, the duration of corridor blocks is about 292 hours more than the corridor blocks available in WTT 2017.



VI. *Mega blocks: *In addition, 4 to 5 hours mega block has also been worked out in different sections of each Division on one day of the week (preferably Sunday) to carry out major maintenance works. In these mega blocks, all maintenance works including civil, over head traction (OHE), signal & telecommunication will be undertaken by pooling of resources to achieve maximum output. This will not only improve the reliability of the assets but also enhance the passenger safety. Mega blocks on more than 95% sections in all the Divisions of Indian Railways have been incorporated in the new time table. The intimation of mega block planned for Sunday is to be conveyed to Railway Board by Tuesday. In case mega block is availed, Zonal Railways may allow 2 hours corridor block on 3 alternate days in the week.



*Charting at booked speed*: The charting of trains having MPS of 110 Kmph has been carried out at 105 Kmph to the extent possible to reflect actual running. This will further help in improving the punctuality of the trains. The Rajdhani, Shatabdi, Tejas, Gatimaan, Humsafar, Garibrath, Duronto & Antyodaya Express trains having MPS of 130 Kmph have however been charted at 130 kmph. 



*Efforts to improve punctuality of late running trains*: A careful analysis of the reasons for loss of punctuality has been carried out for trains regularly running late and necessary changes in the time table have been incorporated to improve punctuality. 



IX. *Replacement of conventional rakes by LHB rakes*: To provide more safe and comfortable journey the conventional rakes are being replaced by LHB rakes. In the year 2017-18, 49 number of conventional rakes have been replaced by LHB rakes. In the current financial year, 48 rakes have already been replaced by LHB rakes upto 15.08.2018 and 66 more rakes are planned to be replaced by 31.03.2019.



*Rationalization of terminals*: To avoid criss-cross movement at important stations, the terminals of important trains have been changed. In the current financial year, terminals of 23 number of trains have been shifted. 12 trains in NR, 5 trains in NCR, 1 trains in ECR, 1 train in NWR & 4 trains in SCR have been shifted.



XI. *Bye passing of terminals to avoid reversal: *To streamline the operations by avoiding reversal, 20 trains have been shifted to adjacent terminals. In the current financial year, the terminals of 4 trains in SECR, 7 trains in WCR, 2 trains in ECoR, 5 trains in SER & 2 trains in NCR have been shifted.


****

The Union Minister for Railways, Coal, Finance and Corporate Affairs, Shri Piyush Goyal at the felicitation ceremony of the staff and officers of RE projects & Zonal Railways for excellent contribution in achieving record energization during 2017-18, in New Delhi on August 13, 2018. The Chairman, Railway Board, Shri Ashwani Lohani is also seen.





The Union Minister for Railways, Coal, Finance and Corporate Affairs, Shri Piyush Goyal at the felicitation ceremony of the staff and officers of RE projects & Zonal Railways for excellent contribution in achieving record energization during 2017-18, in New Delhi on August 13, 2018. The Chairman, Railway Board, Shri Ashwani Lohani is also seen.


----------



## anant_s

Finally First Section of Western Dedicated freight Corridor becomes functional. First Regular Double stacked Container trains start operation. Initially these will be hauled by 4500 HP diesel locomotives, soon to be replaced by 9000 HP three phase electric locomotives under development by Siemens and CLW.





@Abingdonboy @AndrewJin @Vergennes @nair @AUSTERLITZ @Joe Shearer

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Housing and Urban Poverty Alleviation
19-August, 2018 11:34 IST
*Ease of Living Index of MOHUA Covers Larger Delhi Urban Agglomeration of Around 1488 Sq. Kms. Comprising of Municipal Corporation Limits of East, South, North and New Delhi *

Global Liveability Covers Only Metropolitan Area of New Delhi Comparative Analysis for Mumbai and Delhi in the Ease of Living Index of MOHUA and the Global Liveability Index of EIU 

There has been a debatein public domain related to the rankings of Mumbai and Delhi between the Ease of Living Index of the Ministry of Housing and Urban Affairs (MOHUA) released on13th August, 2018 and the Global Liveability Index released by The Economist Intelligence Unit (EIU), on 14 August, 2018. The debate primarily centred around the fact that while Greater Mumbai (117) ranked below Delhi (112) in the Global Liveability Index of the EIU, the ranks of the two cities were in the reverse orderat 3 and 65 respectively in the Ease of Living Index released by MoHUA.



*Ranking Source*

*Greater Mumbai rank*

*Delhi rank*

Ease of Living

3

65

Global Liveability Index*

117

112

*_The EIU’s liveability work refers to the metropolitan areas so the EIU report refers _

_ to New Delhiwhere Ease of Living Index refers to a larger urban agglomerationunder NCT._



*COMPARATIVE ANNALYSIS*

A careful look at the details helps in understanding the different positions of these cities in the respective indices.


*Ease of Living Index of MoHUA* looks at Delhi as not only New Delhi but an urban agglomerationof around 1488 sq. kms. comprising the Municipal Corporations limits of East, South, North and NewDelhi. *Global Liveability Index looks at New Delhi only*. Hence, the geographical areas and populationcovered for Delhi is different in both the indices and not comparable as such.

There are different criteria with different weightages in both the indices. Every city has beenassigned a rating of relative comfort over 30 qualitative and quantitative factors in 5 broadcategories namely stability, health care, cultural andenvironmental, education and infrastructure inthe global liveability index. A total of 78 indicators—56 core indicators and 22 supportive indicatorsacross 15 thematic categories namely governance, identity and culture, education, health, safetyand security, economy, affordable housing, land use planning, public open spaces,transportationand mobility, assured water supply, waste-water management, solid waste management, power,and quality of environment are part of the Ease of Living Index.

These 15 categories are thenbracketed into four pillars of institutional, social, economic and physical. A careful look at the variousindicators covered under both the indices clearly shows that there are very few points ofconvergence and this can be ascribed to the different methodologies and largely to the different backgrounds in which both the indices are prepared.


*****


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Personnel, Public Grievances & Pensions
21-August, 2018 19:39 IST
*Shri M. Damodaran delivers 34th lecture of CVC Lecture Series *

Empowerment, Incentivisation and Accountability needed in Public Sector: Shri Damodaran Practice of Governance in the Public Sector needs to be improved, says Shri Damodaran

Shri M.Damodaran, former Chairman, SEBI delivered the 34th lecture of the “Lecture Series” organized by the Central Vigilance Commission (CVC) here today. He spoke on the topic “Corporate Governance in Public Sector”.

He emphasized the importance of public sector vis a vis private sector in the Indian economy. He said that India needs a healthy public sector due to its size and diversity. He also spoke about various issues that are affecting the functioning of public sector, notably the need for making a distinction between ownership and management in context of public sector. He said that root of the problem in public sector is the inability to distinguish between the two. Practice of governance in the Public sector needed to be improved, he said.

He explained this using several examples such as recruitment policies, appointment of independent Directors, performance and extension of tenure of apex management, among others. He said there are two main issues in corporate governance i.e. conflict of interest and asymmetry of information. He also added that Government, as the largest shareholder in many units, should be responsible for these aspects.


Good corporate governance increases the value of the company and increases returns to the shareholders. He termed it as 'Governance Premium' as opposed to ‘Governance Discount’ and stated that this was desirable to increase the value of Public Sector Enterprises for the benefit of the nation.

He also spoke on banking related issues such as NPAs. He said that there is a difference between NPAs and frauds. NPAs can arise because of many reasons, he added.

He said that Empowerment, Incentivisation and Accountability are needed in public sector.

Full time and part time CVOs based in Delhi/NCR attended the lecture along with CMDs, Board of Directors and Managers of Public Sector Enterprises as well as officers of the vigilance administration. The lecture was webcast live through NIC and can be viewed online. The web page link will be available on www.cvc.nic.in.

**********

The former Chairman of SEBI, Shri M. Damodaran delivering the 34th lecture of the “Lecture Series”, organised by the Central Vigilance Commission (CVC), in New Delhi on August 21, 2018.






The former Chairman of SEBI, Shri M. Damodaran delivering the 34th lecture of the “Lecture Series”, organised by the Central Vigilance Commission (CVC), in New Delhi on August 21, 2018. The Central Vigilance Commissioner, Shri K.V. Chowdary and the Vigilance Commissioners, Dr. T.M. Bhasin and Shri Sharad Kumar are also seen.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Labour & Employment
23-August, 2018 17:42 IST
*Two New Facilities for ESIC Beneficiaries Launched *

In order to empower Insured Persons and their beneficiaries and create awareness among other Stakeholders, ESIC has come up with two new user friendly initiatives. The initiatives include the facility of ‘*IVR (Interactive Voice Response)/Help Desk'* for ESIC *Toll Free No. - 1XXX-XX-2526* and production of seven *Audio-Visual* *clips* on ESI Benefits.

ESIC has started recently a landmark facility with 'Launching of IVR / Help Desk' for ESIC Toll Free No. - 1XXX-XX-2526. Apart from on the spot redressal of callers' queries, this facility also receives the complaints / grievances simultaneously. Complaints requiring longer period are given unique ticket number and forwarded to PG Portal of ESIC for early redressal. The callers are satisfied and happy to experience interactive response from 'Help Desk' for the first time. On an average, more than 1000 calls are received daily and are attended to the utmost satisfaction of the callers.

To educate and spread awareness about ESI Benefits among the Stakeholders, mainly the workforce, ESIC has produced seven Audio-Visuals using info graphics and simple language. These Audio-Visuals are already available on You Tube (ESIC HQ You Tube Channel) and the response is very encouraging.

The Audio-Visual clips have been produced for *‘UMANG’* platform of Govt. of India which will host the ESIC Mobile App *‘Chinta Se Mukti’*. The App will be launched very shortly. The Audio-Visual clips are also being produced in English and all other major regional languages for the benefit of ESIC Insured Persons spread across the country.

The Clips will help all the Stakeholders, Insured Persons and their family members, employers and employees of ESIC to understand the various benefits being provided under ESI Scheme. 

Union Minister of State for Labour & Employment Shri Santosh Kumar Gangwar has expressed hope that the launch of user friendly initiatives by ESIC will certainly empower the work force of the country.





****


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Railways
23-August, 2018 19:32 IST
*Shri Piyush Goyal, Minister of Railways & Coal reviews the performance of Central Railway, Western Railway & Konkan Railway *

Shri Piyush Goyal, Minister of Railways & Coal reviewed the performance of Zonal Railways viz Central Railway, Western Railway & Konkan Railway with the General Managers and other senior officials of Zonal Railways & Konkan Railway in Mumbai today i.e.23rd August, 2018.

He reiterated that punctuality of the trains needs to be improved without affecting the routine maintenance work related to Safety of passengers. Minister of Railways & Coal has stressed upon the following points:


All blocks should be planned, timetabled and all works to be combined so as to have minimum affect on punctuality. Priority of Blocks should be for short term projects. The works should be undertaken without affecting punctuality.
Feasibility of having a new main line terminal at Vasai Road may be explored.
Traffic facility works of Western Railway amounting to ₹16cr, as proposed by General Manager, was immediately sanctioned.
In addition to 51 stations of Western Railway already beautified, more stations should be undertaken for beautification. Local ethos and History should reflect on facade of stations.
Special emphasis to be given on Clean Toilets. All toilets should have proper lighting, upkeep, doors, proper seats and water tanks.
New methods to be adapted to reduce watering time in coaches. Efforts should be made in such a way that maximum time allowed for watering of trains should not be more than 5 minutes.
Manual cleaning of train exterior should be avoided. All exterior cleaning should be done using mechanized technology.
Conventional Hand towels provided in trains needs to be replaced with disposable hand towels.
All base kitchens should be upgraded. Live video feed of all base kitchens should be compulsorily ensured and should be available for public to view..
All ticket checking staff and catering staff should be provided with Point of Sale (POS) machines.
All payment details by contractor to labourers should be made available online.
Cleaning of AC coaches ducts has to be done properly to improve air quality inside coaches.
Jan Aushadhi Stores should be opened at stations to make generic medicines available at stations.
Efforts should be made to paste the menu of eatables with rate lists in all the coaches for the guidance of travellers.
Minister of Railways & Coal reviewed performance of vacuum bio-toilets installed in coaches by Central Railway. He suggested to explore feasibility of introducing these vacuum bio toilets in all premium trains.
*****


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Information & Broadcasting
24-August, 2018 18:47 IST
*Secretary Information & Broadcasting Releases “Yojana – Special Issue on Employment and Self Employment” *

Secretary Information & Broadcasting Shri Amit Khare released Yojana - Special Issue on Employment and Self Employment here today. The theme for the special Issue on “*Employment and Self Employment”* was selected based on the recent reports as well as observations by economists, that employment related data did not accurately reflect the status of employment and employment generation in our country.










The articles in the issue have been authored by Secretaries to the Government of India, experts from professional organisations like FICCI and the Think Tank Niti Aayog, presenting a holistic view about various dimensions of the theme.

Various aspects of the theme ranging from need for credible employment data to advantages of payroll reporting, creating livelihood opportunities in urban and rural areas to MSMEs as new engines of employment; entrepreneurship as a key to employment generation to dimensions of the Indian labour market, have all been comprehensively analyzed in the issue. Success stories relating to various programmes like Mudra have also been featured in the issue.

Director General, Publications Division, Ministry of I&B Smt Sadhana Rout and other senior officials of the Ministry were also present during the event.

*About Yojana*:

Yojana is a widely circulated theme based journal brought out by Publications Division, Ministry of Information & Broadcasting. Published in 13 languages, the journal has a combined circulation of about 2 lakhs and readership of over 8 lakhs. The journal provides a forum for discussion on subjects relating to planning and development and other socio-economic issues of the country and also seeks to provide feedback to the policy makers. It is valued by scholars and students and analysts as well as common readers for in-depth analysis on various topics. The journal during last one year has focused on contemporary issues like Demonetisation, GST, Social Security, Banking Reforms, Union Budget 2018-19, India on the Move, MSMEs and Consumer Awareness. Eminent authors, with expertise in their respective fields, have been contributing to the journal. This includes Secretaries to the Government of India.

***


----------



## Hindustani78

The Chairman, Railway Board, Shri Ashwani Lohani participating in a tree plantation drive, at Rail Bhavan, New Delhi on August 24, 2018.




The Chairman, Railway Board, Shri Ashwani Lohani along with the Member Traffic, Railway Board, Shri Girish Pillai, the Secretary, Railway Board, Shri Ranjanesh Sahai and Railway officials participating in a tree plantation drive, at Rail Bhavan, New Delhi on August 24, 2018.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Railways
25-August, 2018 12:31 IST
*Shri Piyush Goyal flags off new train service Naini-Doon Janshatabdi Express between Kathgodam- Dehradun *

Shri Piyush Goyal, Minister of Railways & Coal, flagged off 12091/12092 Kathgodam-Dehradun Naini-Doon Janshatabdi Express (5 Days A Week) today through video conferencing from Rail Bhavan. Shri Ashwani Lohani, Chairman, Railway Board, Shri Girish Pillai, Member Traffic, Railway Board & other senior official were present during the occasion. This new train will provide additional service between Kathgodam and Dehradun. 

Speaking on this occasion, Shri Piyush Goyal said, “The new train will connect two important destinations for tourism i.e. Dehradun (Mussorie) & Kathgodam (Nainital). This new train will also bring development to the region as it will connect important business cities like Rudrapur & Moradabad in Uttar Pradesh.” He further said that the new train will help daily passengers who travel on this route & want to reach home same day. He also congratulated the people of Uttarakhand for the launch of this new train service.













The abstract schedule including timings, composition, days of run etc. of the train service flagged off today is as under:

*12092 Kathgodam-Dehradun Naini-Doon*

*Janshatabdi Express*



*Station*

*12091 Dehradun- Kathgodam *

*Naini-Doon Janshatabdi Express*

Dep. 05.15

*Kathgodam*

Arr. 23.50

06.05/06.10

*Lalkuan*

22.40/22.45

06.26/06.28

*Rudrapur City*

22.01/22.03

07.40/07.42

*Rampur*

21.18/21.20

08.22/08.30

*Moradabad*

20.37/20.45

09.58/10.00

*Najibabad*

18.53/18.55

11.10/11.15

*Haridwar*

17.30/17.35

Arr. 12.30

*Dehradun*

Dep 16.15

7 Hrs 20 Min.

Time of run

7 Hrs 25 Min.

334 Kms

Distance

334 Kms




*Days Of Run:* Monday, Tuesday, Wednesday, Friday and Saturday.
*Composition:* GS-3 (Second-class coach), GSCZ-5 (second class chair car), GSCZAC-2 (AC chair car) , SLR/SLRD-2 (Second-class Luggage/parcel van + guard van)= 12 Coaches.
*Commercial Stoppages:* Haldwani, Lalkuan, Rudrapur City, Rampur, Moradabad, Najibabad and Haridwar.
*****

*MKV/ENS*


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Finance
27-August, 2018 18:48 IST
*Auction for Sale (Re-issue) of Government Stocks *

The Government of India has announced the Sale (Re-issue) of (i) “6.65 per cent Government Stock, 2020” for a notified amount of *Rs. 2,000 crore* (nominal) through price based auction, (ii) “7.59 per cent Government Stock, 2026” for a notified amount of *Rs. 2,000 crore* (nominal) through price based auction, (iii) “GoI Floating Rate Bond 2031” for a notified amount of *Rs. 3,000 crore* (nominal) through price based auction,(iv) “6.57 per cent Government Stock, 2033” for a notified amount of *Rs. 2,000 crore* (nominal) through price based auction, and (v) “7.72 per cent Government Stock, 2055” for a notified amount of *Rs. 3,000 crore* (nominal) through price based auction. Subject to the limit of *Rs. 12,000 crore*, being total notified amount, GoI will have the option to retain additional subscription up to *Rs. 1,000 crore* each against any one or more of the above securities. The auctions will be conducted *using multiple price method*. The auctions will be conducted by the Reserve Bank of India (RBI), Mumbai Office, Fort, Mumbai on*August 31, 2018 (Friday)*.



Up to 5% of the notified amount of the sale of the stocks will be allotted to eligible individuals and Institutions as per the Scheme for Non-Competitive Bidding Facility in the Auction of Government Securities.



Both competitive and non-competitive bids for the auction should be submitted in electronic format on the Reserve Bank of India Core Banking Solution (E-Kuber) system on *August 31, 2018*. The non-competitive bids should be submitted between 10.30 a.m. and11.30 a.m. and the competitive bids should be submitted between 10.30 a.m. and12.00 noon. 



The result of the auctions will be announced on *August 31, 2018 (Friday) *and payment by successful bidders will be on *September 3, 2018 (Monday)*.

The Stocks will be eligible for “When Issued” trading in accordance with the guidelines on *‘When Issued transactions in Central Government Securities’ *issued by the Reserve Bank of India vide circular No. RBI/2006-07/178 dated November 16, 2006 as amended from time to time.



********


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Railways
28-August, 2018 17:07 IST
*Shri Piyush Goyal, Minister of Railways & Coal, inaugurates Smart Railway Conclave organised by FICCI, in New Delhi *

Shri Piyush Goyal stressed upon that instead of looking into the narrow prism of our business interest, it may be much better if we start looking in the perspective of what is good for the country and the Railways Minister of Railways & Coal reiterates Government’s commitment to ensure a smart Railway and a smart nation so that every citizen of India gets a better future Minister of Railways & Coal emphasizes on smart planning, smart project implementation being put into effect holistically in Railways 

Shri Piyush Goyal, Minister of Railways & Coal, inaugurates Smart Railway Conclave organised by FICCI, in New Delhi today. In his opening remarks, he reiterated Government’s commitment to ensure a smart Railway and a smart nation so that every citizen of India gets a better future. He also emphasised on smart planning, smart project implementation being put into effect holistically in Railways.

Speaking on the occasion, Shri Piyush Goyal said, “India has undoubtedly the unique opportunity to leapfrog. But before that, some basic elements will have to be sorted out, and that's what this Government has focused on over the last four years. Over 64 years of Independence till 2014, the infrastructure in Railways growing by merely about 12%. Due to parcelling out small amounts of money over different projects, cost kept escalating. We still have some projects which were started in the Emergency. There was a total investment in Railways from 2009-14 of ₹ 2.3 lakh crore. The Government has ramped it up to ₹ 5.3 Lakh crores. But it's not about ramping up, but about how you invest that money. Under the leadership of Prime Minster Shri Narendra Modi, I have the courage of conviction to say that we are influencing the future in a positive, progressive and smart direction. We'll have to start thinking, planning, and working smartly. I think that's the change that you would have seen the last 4 years. As they say "Everyone has a sense that right now is one of those moments that we are influencing the future". With the debate on the bullet train, I believe that it's our duty to engage with most modern technology and bring it to India and let the people of India enjoy the benefits of the best in class”.

Talking about several initiatives undertaken to transform Railways as a smart transporter, Shri Piyush Goyal said that while deliberating on possibilities and solutions, it is important to keep the practicality in mind.

For Railways, it is a network working 22000 trains a day, chugging from remotest corners and smart solutions have to found within this frame. For punctuality, instead of the station master recording the time, data loggers have been put at interchange points which would be computer generated. A small step, but it brought accuracy and reflected the truth. Between 1st April, 2018 and today, it has improved it to 73-74%. 

Indian Railway is working on putting a GPS device on every locomotive so that every train can be tracked on mobile phones knowing exactly where they are. Electrification of Railways has been taken vigorously which will save $2 billion every year. Railways’ engineers have figured out a solution for diesel engines: the cost for overhauling the diesel engine, same or less will be spent on converting it to electric. So without spending a dollar, Railways can have a new engine. Efficient engines with cost efficiency as well, electric engines will have a huge impact on India's carbon footprint.

The best strategies are being explored so that instead of sudden traffic blocks, Railways can have smarter time tables. With competitive bidding, efficiency takes centre stage both ways, in the Railways and industry. A protectionist approach cannot be adopted because the country is not going to pay for inefficiency.

Railways is focusing on smarter project implementation. Railways is reviewing to engage itself with artificial intelligence. There's a lot which can be done with data being put to use with predictive maintenance, better monitoring and utilization of assets and better passenger service.

Once, Railways change over to smarter signalling, focus on removing permanent speed restrictions, getting 150,000 bridges audited and improved, there is immense potential in Railways. Indian Railways has also planned to make 6,000 Railway stations to be all Wi-Fi enabled.



***


----------



## Hindustani78

Prime Minister's Office
29-August, 2018 17:48 IST
*PM’s interaction through PRAGATI *

The Prime Minister, Shri Narendra Modi, today chaired his twenty-eighth interaction through PRAGATI - the ICT-based, multi-modal platform for Pro-Active Governance and Timely Implementation.

The Prime Minister reviewed the progress in resolution of grievances related to income tax. Finance Ministry officials briefed him on the progress made in this regard. The Prime Minister reiterated that all systems should be made technology-driven, and human interface should be reduced to the minimum. Noting the progress made in bringing corrupt officials to book, the Prime Minister said that the various initiatives and measures taken by the Income Tax Department to facilitate the people, should be communicated to all taxpayers suitably.

The 27 PRAGATI meetings so far have seen a cumulative review of projects with a total investment of over Rs. 11.5 lakh crore. Resolution of Public Grievances has also been reviewed across a range of sectors.

Today, in the twenty-eighth meeting, the Prime Minister reviewed the progress of nine important infrastructure projects in the railway, road, and petroleum sectors. These projects are spread over several states including Andhra Pradesh, Assam, Gujarat, Delhi, Haryana, Tamil Nadu, Odisha, Karnataka, Punjab, Uttar Pradesh and Uttarakhand.

The Prime Minister reviewed the progress made towards rollout of the Pradhan Mantri Jan Arogya Yojana, under Ayushman Bharat. He also reviewed the progress of the Pradhan Mantri Jan Aushadhi Pariyojana.



***

The Secretary, Department of Economic Affairs, Shri S.C. Garg addressing a press conference, in New Delhi on August 29, 2018.





The Secretary, Department of Economic Affairs, Shri S.C. Garg addressing a press conference, in New Delhi on August 29, 2018.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Railways
30-August, 2018 16:58 IST
*Indian Railways and GAIL (India) Limited sign an MoU for Use of Natural Gas in Railway Workshops and Production Units *

In order to replace Industrial gases like Dissolved Acetylene, LPG, BMCG and Furnace Oil / High Speed Diesel (HSD) oil with environment friendly Natural Gas, *Indian Railways *has signed a Memorandum of Understanding (MoU) with *M/s GAIL (India) Limited*, to provide infrastructure facilities for supply of Natural Gas to Indian Railways Workshops, Production Units and Depots today at Rail Bhavan in presence of Shri Ashwani Lohani, Chairman, Railway Board & Shri B. C. Tripathi, CMD GAIL.

The MoU was signed by Shri Chetram, CAO/ Indian Railway Organization for Alternate Fuels (IROAF) on behalf of Indian Railways and Shri Gajendra Singh, Director (Marketing) from GAIL (India) Limited.

This MoU is a broad based, in principle agreement, between GAIL and Indian Railways for creation of infrastructure and supply of CNG/LNG/PNG for both industrial and domestic purposes. Out of 54 workshops and PUs, 23 workshops have been identified in the first phase for replacement of Industrial Gases with Natural Gas. In domestic segment, in Railway colony, Bhubaneswar, about 1100 houses have been provided with D-PNG supply.

The use of Natural Gas has potential to replace about 844027 cubic meter of Acetylene, 2354425 Kg of LPG and 140991 Kg of BMCG and 5500 KL of HSD/Furnace oil worth Rs. 70 crore per annum. Replacement by Natural Gases is likely to result into a saving of about Rs. 20 crore per annum to Indian Railways.

Speaking on the occasion, Shri Ashwani Lohani, Chairman Railway Board directed that all 23 workshops should start using Natural Gas by 31st December 2018, and further that all *54 workshops and Production Units should be covered by 30th June 2019. *Chairman Railway Board further directed that all railway establishments, including base kitchens of IRCTC, all guest houses and hostels and Railway divisions should start using Natural Gas by 30th June 2019. It was also decided that GAIL and IROAF would prepare a report on implementation of Natural Gas in Railway workshops by 30th September 2018.



*Backgrounder:-*

The pilot project at Matunga workshop and Kota Workshop has been commissioned and supply of Natural Gas has commenced. The Carriage Repair Work Shop at Matunga has begun using CNG in place of Dissolved Acetylene/LPG and expected saving are Rs 20 lakhs per annum. Similarly the use of Natural Gas in lieu of Industrial Gases has also commenced in Kota Workshop of West Central Railway, where the expected saving is Rs 21 Lakh per annum.

The use of CNG has been taken up by Rail Wheel Factory, Bengaluru and natural gas is being used in lieu of HSD in the Draw Furnace of Wheel Shop and all the three furnaces of Axle Shop, leading to a saving of 410 KL of HSD oil per month which amounts to an annual saving of Rs 8-10 Crores at RWF itself, besides, reducing the CO2 emission about by 28%.

Besides the huge benefits to the environment by reducing harmful greenhouse emissions, the replacement of industrial gases and furnace oils with Natural Gas also results in cost benefits with potential for huge savings which has been estimated to the order of Rs. 20 Crs. per annum over all Workshops/ Production Units/ Depots & residential colonies of Indian Railways.

***


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Commerce & Industry
31-August, 2018 17:03 IST
*Index of Eight Core Industries (Base: 2011-12=100) July, 2018 *

The summary of the Index of Eight Core Industries (base: 2011-12) is given at the *Annexure*.

The Eight Core Industries comprise 40.27 per cent of the weight of items included in the Index of Industrial Production (IIP). The combined Index of Eight Core Industries stands at 128.4 in July, 2018, which was 6.6per centhigheras compared to the index of July, 2017. Its cumulative growth during April to July, 2018-19was 5.8per cent.

Coal

Coal production (weight: 10.33per cent)increased by 9.7 per cent in July, 2018 over July, 2017. Its cumulative index increased by 12.3 per centduring April to July, 2018-19over corresponding period of the previous year.

Crude Oil

Crude Oil production (weight: 8.98per cent) declinedby 5.4 per cent in July, 2018 over July, 2017. Its cumulative index declined by 3.2 per centduring April to July, 2018-19over the corresponding period of previous year.

Natural Gas

The Natural Gas production (weight: 6.88per cent) declined by 5.2per cent in July, 2018 over July, 2017. Its cumulative index declined by 1.1 per centduring April to July, 2018-19 over the corresponding period of previous year.



*Refinery Products *

Petroleum Refinery production (weight: 28.04per cent) increased by 12.3 per cent in July, 2018 over July, 2017. Its cumulative index increased by 8.0 per centduring April to July, 2018-19over the corresponding period of previous year.

Fertilizers

Fertilizers production (weight: 2.63 per cent) increased by 1.3 per cent in July, 2018 over July, 2017. Its cumulative index increased by 3.7 per centduring April to July, 2018-19 over the corresponding period of previous year.

Steel

Steel production (weight: 17.92per cent)increasedby 6.0 per cent in July, 2018 over July, 2017. Its cumulative index increased by 3.2per centduring April to July, 2018-19 over the corresponding period of previous year.

Cement

Cement production (weight: 5.37per cent) increasedby 10.8per cent in July, 2018over July, 2017. Its cumulative index increased by 14.7per centduring April to July, 2018-19over the corresponding period of previous year.

Electricity

Electricity generation (weight: 19.85per cent) increased by4.8per centin July, 2018over July, 2017. Its cumulative indexincreased by4.8per cent duringApril to July, 2018-19over the corresponding period of previous year.

_Note 1: Data for May, 2018, June, 2018 and July, 2018are provisional. _

_Note 2: Since April, 2014, Electricity generation data from Renewable sources are also included._

_Note 3: The industry-wise weights indicated above are individual industry weight derived from IIP and blown up on pro rata basis to a combined weight of ICI equal to 100._

_Note 4: Release of the index for August, 2018 will be on Monday, 1stOctober, 2018._



*Annexure*

Performance of Eight Core Industries

*Yearly Index & Growth Rate*
Base Year: 2011-12=100



*Index*

*Sector*

*Weight*

*2012-13*

*2013-14*

*2014-15*

*2015-16*

*2016-17*

*2017-18*

*Apr-Jul 2017-18*

*Apr-Jul 2018-19*

Coal

10.3335

103.2

104.2

112.6

118.0

121.8

124.9

105.3

118.2

Crude Oil

8.9833

99.4

99.2

98.4

97.0

94.5

93.7

95.2

92.2

Natural Gas

6.8768

85.6

74.5

70.5

67.2

66.5

68.4

68.7

67.9

Refinery Products

28.0376

107.2

108.6

108.8

114.1

119.7

125.2

120.1

129.7

Fertilizers

2.6276

96.7

98.1

99.4

106.4

106.6

106.6

100.8

104.5

Steel

17.9166

107.9

115.8

121.7

120.2

133.1

140.5

136.6

141.0

Cement

5.3720

107.5

111.5

118.1

123.5

122.0

129.7

126.3

144.8

Electricity

19.8530

104.0

110.3

126.6

133.8

141.6

149.2

152.0

159.4

*Overall Index*

*100.0000*

*103.8*

*106.5*

*111.7*

*115.1*

*120.5*

*125.7*

*121.9*

*128.9*





*Growth Rates(in per cent)*

*Sector*

*Weight*

*2012-13*

*2013-14*

*2014-15*

*2015-16*

*2016-17*

*2017-18*

*Apr-Jul 2017-18*

*Apr-Jul 2018-19*

Coal

10.3335

3.2

1.0

8.0

4.8

3.2

2.6

-3.3

12.3

Crude Oil

8.9833

-0.6

-0.2

-0.9

-1.4

-2.5

-0.9

0.1

-3.2

Natural Gas

6.8768

-14.4

-12.9

-5.3

-4.7

-1.0

2.9

4.9

-1.1

Refinery Products

28.0376

7.2

1.4

0.2

4.9

4.9

4.6

0.7

8.0

Fertilizers

2.6276

-3.3

1.5

1.3

7.0

0.2

0.03

-0.9

3.7

Steel

17.9166

7.9

7.3

5.1

-1.3

10.7

5.6

7.0

3.2

Cement

5.3720

7.5

3.7

5.9

4.6

-1.2

6.3

-2.3

14.7

Electricity

19.8530

4.0

6.1

14.8

5.7

5.8

5.3

5.6

4.8

*Overall Index*

*100.0000*

3.8

2.6

4.9

3.0

4.8

4.3

*2.6*

*5.8*



Performance of Eight Core Industries

*Monthly Index & Growth Rate*
Base Year: 2011-12=100

*Index*

*Sector*

*Coal*

*Crude Oil*

*Natural Gas*

*Refinery Products*

*Fertilizers*

*Steel*

*Cement*

*Electricity*

*Overall Index*

*Weight*

10.3335

8.9833

6.8768

28.0376

2.6276

17.9166

5.3720

19.8530

*100.0000*

*Jul-17*

98.5

96.4

72.2

119.4

108.6

131.3

122.4

151.9

*120.4*

*Aug-17*

101.3

95.1

69.5

121.6

115.4

139.0

117.3

155.4

*123.0*

*Sep-17*

103.1

92.0

68.8

122.7

105.3

138.7

119.8

150.5

*122.0*

*Oct-17*

119.4

95.7

71.0

132.1

116.8

146.7

125.2

149.8

*128.7*

*Nov-17*

133.5

90.8

68.5

126.0

111.8

137.5

125.4

140.1

*124.1*

*Dec-17*

142.6

94.2

69.2

133.1

112.1

138.0

135.3

143.9

*128.8*

*Jan-18*

149.5

93.8

67.6

135.4

105.5

145.0

140.6

149.5

*132.5*

*Feb-18*

143.2

86.1

62.1

120.9

102.2

141.7

138.0

136.1

*123.2*

*Mar-18*

184.9

95.8

69.8

130.3

107.0

153.2

149.6

156.7

*138.5*

*Apr-18*

118.8

91.8

67.1

119.1

93.1

138.1

149.1

153.7

*124.3*

*May-18*

125.4

94.8

68.7

131.6

106.6

143.9

145.3

164.7

*132.2*

*Jun-18*

120.3

90.9

67.4

133.8

108.3

142.7

149.5

159.9

*131.0*

*Jul-18*

108.1

91.2

68.5

134.1

110.0

139.2

135.5

159.2

*128.4*





*Growth Rates (in per cent)*

*Sector*

*Coal*

*Crude Oil*

*Natural Gas*

*Refinery Products*

*Fertilizers*

*Steel*

*Cement*

*Electricity*

*Overall Index*

*Weight*

10.3335

8.9833

6.8768

28.0376

2.6276

17.9166

5.3720

19.8530

*100.0000*

*Jul-17*

0.6

-0.5

6.6

-2.7

0.2

9.4

1.0

6.6

*2.9*

*Aug-17*

15.4

-1.6

4.2

2.4

-0.6

2.2

0.7

8.3

*4.4*

*Sep-17*

10.4

0.1

6.3

8.1

-7.7

3.7

0.1

3.4

*4.7*

*Oct-17*

3.9

-0.4

2.8

7.5

3.0

8.6

-1.3

3.2

*5.0*

*Nov-17*

0.7

0.2

2.4

8.2

0.3

14.5

16.9

3.9

*6.9*

*Dec-17*

0.4

-2.1

1.1

6.6

3.0

0.4

17.7

4.4

*3.8*

*Jan-18*

3.8

-3.2

-1.2

11.0

-1.6

1.7

19.6

7.7

*6.2*

*Feb-18*

1.3

-2.4

-1.8

7.8

5.2

5.0

23.0

4.6

*5.4*

*Mar-18*

9.1

-1.6

1.0

1.1

3.2

4.7

13.5

6.0

*4.5*

*Apr-18*

15.2

-0.8

5.7

2.7

4.6

3.0

21.9

2.1

*4.7*

*May-18*

12.2

-2.9

-1.4

4.9

8.4

0.7

13.0

4.1

*4.3*

*Jun-18*

11.8

-3.4

-2.7

12.1

1.0

3.4

13.2

8.4

*7.6*

*Jul-18*

9.7

-5.4

-5.2

12.3

1.3

6.0

10.8

4.8

*6.6*



****

The Secretary, Department of Economic Affairs, Shri S.C. Garg addressing a press conference, in New Delhi on August 31, 2018.



*


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Railways
04-September, 2018 18:58 IST
*Shri Manoj Sinha inaugurates Conference on E- Mobility organised by Indian Railways & NITI Aayog *

Conference on E-Mobility in Indian Railways Concludes with Significant Propositions

A Conference on “E-Mobility in Indian Railways” organized by Ministry of Railways through Institution of Railways Electrical Engineers (IREE) in association with NITI Aayog concluded here today.

The one-day conference inaugurated by the Minister of State of Communication (I/C) and Minister of State of Railways, Shri Manoj Sinha was a pre-cursor to the “Move: Global Mobility Summit” organized by NITI Aayog on 7th and 8th Sept.’18. CEO, NITI Aayog, Shri Amitabh Kant; Chairman, Railway Board, Shri Ashwani Lohani; Member Traction, Railway Board, & Patron, IREE, Shri Ghanshyam Singh, other Members of Railway Board, Additional Member Electrical, Railway Board & President, IREE, Ms. Manju Gupta, and senior officials were also present on the occasion.

While speaking on the occasion, Shri Manoj Sinha has stated that Ministry of Railways has decided to accelerate the pace of electrification and adopt EPC mode of tendering for RE projects. He has stated that after the proposed electrification of railway lines, Rs. 13,000 crore per annum could be saved in fuel bill and also reduce the carbon emissions by around 3.4 million tonnes per annum. He has stated that the actual savings due to initiatives in energy procurement has so far been Rs. 7504 crore, higher than as envisaged in Mission 41k. He has also stated that Indian Railways should increase their solar power target and has to lead this segment in the country and also go with the vision of Hon’ble Prime Minister’s Clean and Green energy. He has stated that Indian Railways should look into the options of Ethanol blending. He has hoped that this seminar would bring out new ideas and initiatives to make Indian Railways more efficient, preferred and greener mode of transport and also enable Indian Railways become a growth engine in the economic development of the nation.

Shri Amitabh Kant has stated that with increased urbanization in the country, we should pay more emphasis on E-mobility powered by clean energy to improve the living conditions. He stated that solar is a sunrise industry with potential for huge employment opportunities and Indian Railways should become a growth engine in promoting electric mobility systems in the country, capture the global opportunities in this field and also become a model to the other nations. He stated the need for more research in the energy storage technology for taking ahead renewable energy options further. He stated that Indian Railways should take benefit of the competitive pricing in the solar technology and maximize the solar power generation.

Shri Ashwini Lohani stated that Indian Railway should improve the productivity in the areas of function and become an excellent public transport system. He has stated that electrification of railway lines has been identified as one of the major potential area for reducing the expenditure of Indian Railways. He also voted for seamless movement of traffic between different modes of transport, and ease of sharing revenue, increase the speed of freight trains, improved terminals and their integration. He stated that with DFC in pipeline and the need for right powering of trains, there is an increased requirement for electric locomotives. He also stated that Indian Railways will grow and meet the aspirations of the people.

Shri Ghanshyam Singh provided a brief on the activities of Traction Directorate, achievements in the last one year and action plan for the future. He stated that Indian Railways has achieved the highest ever electrification of 4087 Rkm during 2017-’18 and has planned to increase this execution capacity further. He has stated that to face the challenges posed by the accelerated electrification in terms of availability of electric locomotives and utilisation of diesel locomotives, the in-house production of electric locomotives has been increased and the first in the world initiative of conversion of diesel locomotives to electric locomotives has been undertaken. More than this conversion, the converted electric locomotive will have 92% more power as compared to the diesel locomotive. He stated that by adoption of LEDs, renewable energy and open access in non- traction areas, annual saving of around Rs. 1100 Crore is envisaged. He hoped that this conference shall bring out some innovative ways to be employed in railway electrification field, latest available technology for electrification, Rolling stock and energy storage systems.

Ms. Manju Gupta while delivering the welcome speech has stated that the focus of E-mobility is moving towards electric driven vehicles from the traditional fossil based ones. She has also stated that the technological advancements and reduction in the costs is driving the world towards renewable energy, electric vehicles and against this background, this conference on E-Mobility is being organized by Indian Railways in association with NITI Aayog.

Around 300 numbers of delegates from Ministry of Railways, Central Ministries, various Public Sector Undertakings, and industry partners have attended the conference.

The conference had technical sessions on Energy and Storage systems, Railway Electrification and emerging technologies in Rolling Stock. The session on energy storage technology has presented the latest technology in storage systems which can store more energy per unit volume, less maintenance, and increased life. The session has also deliberated on the provisions of the Electricity Act 2003 and as to how Indian Railways can benefit from these provisions. The optimum use of solar with thermal power for the traction applications was also deliberated. The session on railway electrification has presented the mechanized means of execution of railway electrification for cost effective and time bound completion of the projects.

The session has also a presentation on Push Pull Mode of train operation with locomotive on front and rear of the passenger train and its advantages as compared to train set. The session on distributed wireless control system has deliberated on the technical advantages and flexibility that the system provides with respect to operations. Session also discussed remote monitoring of the locomotives including monitoring the locomotive parameters on real time basis, reducing the failure of the locomotive and using this system for maintenance of locomotive. The session has also a presentation on end of train telemetry system for control of freight trains including its advantages in terms of reduced expenditure by doing away with train guard and increased revenue by providing earning wagon in place of guard van.

*****

The Minister of State for Communications (I/C) and Railways, Shri Manoj Sinha lighting the lamp to inaugurate the Conference on “E-Mobility in Indian Railways”, organised by the Indian Railways and NITI Aayog, in New Delhi on September 04, 2018. The CEO, NITI Aayog, Shri Amitabh Kant and the Chairman, Railway Board, Shri Ashwani Lohani are also seen.





The Minister of State for Communications (I/C) and Railways, Shri Manoj Sinha at the Conference on “E-Mobility in Indian Railways”, organised by the Indian Railways and NITI Aayog, in New Delhi on September 04, 2018. The CEO, NITI Aayog, Shri Amitabh Kant, the Chairman, Railway Board, Shri Ashwani Lohani and other dignitaries are also seen.





The Minister of State for Communications (I/C) and Railways, Shri Manoj Sinha addressing the Conference on “E-Mobility in Indian Railways”, organised by the Indian Railways and NITI Aayog, in New Delhi on September 04, 2018.




The Minister of State for Communications (I/C) and Railways, Shri Manoj Sinha addressing the Conference on “E-Mobility in Indian Railways”, organised by the Indian Railways and NITI Aayog, in New Delhi on September 04, 2018.





The Minister of State for Communications (I/C) and Railways, Shri Manoj Sinha addressing the Conference on “E-Mobility in Indian Railways”, organised by the Indian Railways and NITI Aayog, in New Delhi on September 04, 2018.





The CEO, NITI Aayog, Shri Amitabh Kant addressing the Conference on “E-Mobility in Indian Railways”, organised by the Indian Railways and NITI Aayog, in New Delhi on September 04, 2018.




The Chairman, Railway Board, Shri Ashwani Lohani addressing the Conference on “E-Mobility in Indian Railways”, organised by the Indian Railways and NITI Aayog, in New Delhi on September 04, 2018.


----------



## Hindustani78

The Union Minister for Finance and Corporate Affairs, Shri Arun Jaitley being presented a dividend cheque by the CMDs (Joint Charge), The New India Assurance Company Ltd., Shri Hemant G. Rokade, Director & General Manager and Shri C. Narambunathan, Director, General Manager & Financial Advisor, in New Delhi on September 04, 2018.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Finance
05-September, 2018 19:01 IST
*Finance Commission of India holds third consultation with economists in Chennai, challenges in making projections for the award period discussed *

Ahead of its meeting with the Govt. of Tamil Nadu, Finance Commission held its third consultation with the leading economists of the region in Chennai today which was attended by 11 eminent economists and domain experts. Commission was greatly enriched by the interaction and the discussions with domain experts and economists in understanding some necessary assumptions which are necessary for the Commission to come up with appropriate recommendation, said Chairman of the XV Finance Commission, Dr. N.K.Singh interacting with the media here. Some suggestions which came out of the meeting include the variables which need to be kept into account for estimating the nominal GDP, inflation on real GDP growth, risks and challenges which lie ahead in making projections for the period from 2020-2025, the award period for the Finance Commission, he added.

Commission also received suggestions on how to strengthen the framework to tackle global warming and climate change and its consequences on environment and treating that issue in broader sense like in adaptation and coastal erosion. Economists pointed out that for better disaster management owing to climate change and otherwise also, more investment in adaptation strategies will be helpful rather than focusing on mitigation only which is the trend at present. They highlighted the need of a broader perspective of ecological preservation rather than simply forest cover.

Apart from this, other issues deliberated upon were inter district disparities, unplanned urbanization and resulting migration, disparity in the fund flow between rural and urban local bodies, issue of Centrally Sponsored Schemes and revival of local water bodies through water technologies for better water management.

The Chairman appraised the gathering about the peculiarities about the present Commission which are mainly due to abolition of Planning Commission, introduction of GST and the whole gamut of CSS which will affect the vertical devolution. Chairman said that more such interactions will continue and thanked Madras School of Economics for coordinating this meet. First meeting with economists and domain experts was held in New Delhi in May, 2018 which deliberated upon various issues related to its TOR. Second meeting was held in Pune in August 2018.

Earlier during the day, Commission met the representatives of various political parties, trade and industry and local bodies. All major national and regional parties attended. They urged the commission not to penalize the performing states like Tamil Nadu on which Chairman reaffirmed commission’s even handed approach vis a vis states and the centre. Industry representatives raised issues related to land acquisition, water availability for industry and agriculture and grid development for Green energy. 





*AM*

****


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Finance
06-September, 2018 17:25 IST
Exchange Rate of Foreign Currency Relating To Imported and Export Goods Notified 

In exercise of the powers conferred by section 14 of the Customs Act, 1962 (52 of 1962), and in supersession of the notification of the Central Board of Indirect Taxes and Customs No.74/2018-CUSTOMS (N.T.), dated 16th August, 2018 except as respects things done or omitted to be done before such supersession, the Central Board of Indirect Taxes and Customs hereby determines that the rate of exchange of conversion of each of the foreign currencies specified in column (2) of each of *Schedule I and Schedule II* annexed hereto, into Indian currency or _vice versa,_ shall, with effect from 7th September, 2018, be the rate mentioned against it in the corresponding entry in column (3) thereof, for the purpose of the said section, relating to imported and export goods.



*SCHEDULE-I*



*Sl.No. *

*Foreign Currency*

*Rate of exchange of one unit of foreign currency equivalent to Indian rupees*

*(1) *

*(2) *

*(3) *





* (a)*

* (b)*





*(For Imported Goods)*

*(For Export Goods)*

1.

Australian Dollar

52.75

50.45

2.

Bahrain Dinar

196.30

184.10

3.

Canadian Dollar 

55.50

53.55

4.

Chinese Yuan

10.65

10.30

5.

Danish Kroner

11.40

11.00

6.

EURO

85.05

81.80

7.

Hong Kong Dollar

9.30

8.95

8.

Kuwait Dinar

244.55

229.10

9.

New Zealand Dollar

48.60

46.40

10.

Norwegian Kroner

8.70

8.40

11.

Pound Sterling

94.30

91.05

12.

Qatari Riyal

20.35

19.05

13.

Saudi Arabian Riyal

19.75

18.50

14.

Singapore Dollar

53.05

51.15

15.

South African Rand

4.80

4.50

16.

Swedish Kroner

8.05

7.80

17.

Swiss Franc

75.35

72.45

18.

UAE Dirham

20.15

18.90

19.

US Dollar

72.55

70.85



* SCHEDULE-II*



*Sl.No. *

*Foreign Currency*

*Rate of exchange of 100 units of foreign currency equivalent to Indian rupees*

*(1) *

*(2) *

*(3) *





*(a)*

*(b)*





*(For Imported Goods)*

* (For Export Goods)*

1.

Japanese Yen

65.60

63.20



********


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Railways
06-September, 2018 18:01 IST
*Ministry of Railways organises seminar on ‘Leveraging IT for Mobility’ *

Piyush Goyal says “Paperless Unreserved Tickets have moved up from 195 in 2014-15 to 67,000 last year, which is a 35,000 % increase over a period of three years” Shri Piyush Goyal launches “AAPOORTI” mobile app of ‘Indian Railways e-procurement system’ This App provides information and data related to e-tendering and e-auction related activities of Indian Railways

Ministry of Railways & Centre for Railway Information Systems (CRIS) organised a seminar on “Leveraging IT for Mobility” here today. Minister of Railways & Coal, Shri Piyush Goyal graced the occasion as the Chief Guest. Shri Goyal also launched a new app – “AAPOORTI’ mobile App of ‘Indian Railways e-procurement system’.

Speaking on this occasion, Shri Piyush Goyal said, “It's time we get the charm back to the Indian Railways and to my mind, technology can be that defining factor that will help Indian railways change both its direction and its face. There are so many new transformations that the railways is working on related to the tracks, safety, signalling, catering, punctuality, and modernizing our inspection processes which will make them more efficient and clinically sound. A rapid scale-up of technology is what the nation expects out of us, and that's where we can take the help of the private sector in helping us develop and use that technology. It is encouraging to note that Paperless Unreserved Tickets have moved up from 195 in 2014-15 to 67,000 last year, which is a 35,000 % increase over a period of three years. We have now taken Wifi to 710 railway stations, best in the country in terms of speed. I am proud of Railwaymen who have done that. We have to make Indian Railways efficient, better & customise it for better customer experience by changing the mindset.”

Shri Girish Pillai, Member Traffic, Railway Board, Shri Mukesh Nigam, MD, CRIS, Shri V.P.Pathak, DG/Store, Railway Board, Shri Anand Mathur, DG/Personnel, Railway Board, Ms. Sunira Bassi, Additional Member, C&IS, Railway Board & other senior Railway officers were also present on the occasion. The seminar was organised in four sessions namely i) Mobility for Passenger Business, ii) Continuous Cargo Visibility, iii) Network Optimisation, iv) IoT (Internet of Things) and Mobile Data in Maintenance, Repair and Operations.

*About the seminar:*

During the sessions in the seminar, it was deliberated how IT can be leveraged to facilitate mobility in a number of ways. Speakers during the sessions spoke how IT can be used to enhance mobility can give rise to a number of solutions for the Railways such as continuous information availability to customers, network optimisation, end-to-end visibility of cargo, and maintenance of assets using IoT. These solutions which came during seminar can help to make Railway operations more effective to serve customers.

Apart from computers and information processing systems, communication networks play a crucial role in leveraging IT for mobility. Efficient communication networks can be designed using latest technologies, to provide reliable high-bandwidth channels for fixed and moving devices.

Similarly, modern IoT devices provide high processing power in small packages with low power consumption to ensure that workers are facilitated even while working in harsh environments.

Mobility being such an important part of the overall productivity of the nation’s enterprises, this seminar served a good platform to deliberate upon the technology alternatives that can best facilitate it.

*Background material: *

*IT can be leveraged to facilitate such mobility in a number of ways*.

Firstly, mobile apps on hand-held devices connected through reliable networks to central IT systems can provide information to consumers while they are on the move. Such devices also facilitate collection of information for further processing. Secondly, IT systems can help to optimise the resources that make mobility possible. Examples are information systems that can optimise the routing of traffic through the rail network. Thirdly, IoT (the Internet of Things) enables data to be collected automatically using remote devices placed on fixed or moving assets to ensure that these are optimally utilised. This helps to provide reliable transportation systems for mobility. Fourthly, the use of IT can enable information to be seamlessly exchanged across organisational, even national boundaries, to provide efficient and uninterrupted movement of goods and people across these boundaries.

*About Aapoorti (IREPS Mobile App) :*

The ‘Aapoorti’ mobile App of ‘Indian Railways e-procurement system’.


This App provides information and data related to e-tendering and e-auction related activities of Indian Railways.
For e-tendering activities, users can see details related to tenders published, tenders closed, purchase orders placed.
For activities related to e-auction of scrap sale, users can see upcoming auctions, auction schedules, sale conditions, details of material available for e-auction, auctioning units.
User manuals of IREPS are also made available on the App.
The App also provides for rating of the app and taking feedback from users which shall help us continuously improve the app.


Digitization of Railway supply chain is an ongoing program with new features and facilities being added through the e-procurement system “IREPS”. Complete tendering activity of Indian Railways for procurement of goods, services & works and e-auction of scrap sale is on IREPS. IREPS system is largest such G2B portal in India. It has helped in achieving objectives of Transparency, Efficiency and improving Ease of Doing Business. During 2017-18, Four lakh Forty Four Thousand e-tenders valuing more than Rs One lakh Fifty Thousand crores were issued on IREPS. Online scrap sale of Rs Two Thousand Eight Hundred crores was also done last year through e-auction. Ninety Thousand vendors have registered themselves on IREPS website. Central Vigilance Commission has recognized and awarded the system under “Vigilance Excellence Awards-2017” for outstanding contribution in the category of “IT initiatives for transparency in the organization”.

****

The Union Minister for Railways and Coal, Shri Piyush Goyal at a Seminar on “Leveraging IT for Mobility”, in New Delhi on September 06, 2018.




The Union Minister for Railways and Coal, Shri Piyush Goyal launching the Indian Railways ‘AAPOORTI’ an IREPS mobile app, at a Seminar on “Leveraging IT for Mobility”, in New Delhi on September 06, 2018.




The Union Minister for Railways and Coal, Shri Piyush Goyal addressing at a Seminar on “Leveraging IT for Mobility”, in New Delhi on September 06, 2018.




The Union Minister for Railways and Coal, Shri Piyush Goyal addressing at a Seminar on “Leveraging IT for Mobility”, in New Delhi on September 06, 2018.



*

************

Ministry of Railways
07-September, 2018 16:30 IST
*Indian Railways undertakes various IT initiatives to improve train operations and provide better passenger experience *

Indian Railways has always focussed on adoption of new technologies to improve train operations and provide better passenger experience to its customers. In this series, Indian Railways has introduced various IT initiatives. Following are the major initiatives taken by Indian Railways in this regard.

*Tracking of trains using newer technologies:*

Railways have experimented with tracking of trains using GPS devices with these GPS devices located in the locomotive. For a sustainable solution, a Real Time Train Information System (RTIS) is being implemented, whereby GPS tracking devices would communicate using satellite communications. The trials have been successful. Apart from this, data logger systems already available in track circuited stations are being used at major interchange points to capture arrival/departure information on trains. 

In an effort to computerise the transactions of the station master, a Computerised Train Signal Register is going live at 650 stations and this enables arrival/departure information to be transmitted to the Control Office Application (COA) and the National train Enquiry System (NTES) directly from the station master’s desk.

*Handheld Devices on trains:*

Handheld Terminals (HHTs) are being provided to the Train Ticket Examiners (TTEs) to be able to check the reserved coaches, allot the vacant berths and transmit information on available berths to the subsequent stations. The HHT can also access the ticketing application and collect excess fares as per rules. The terminal can potentially connect to a Point of Sale (POS) machine and charges can be collected digitally.

*Modernisation of Ticketing Website (IRCTC):*

Over the last four years, the capacity of the website has increased to 20,000 tickets per minute starting from 2000 tickets per minute in 2014, a ten-fold increase. Apart from the capacity, the entire user experience has been improved substantially with the launch a new interface with easier navigation and standard views that enable the passengers to transact smoothly. New features have been added that enable better planning of journeys aiding the passenger to obtain confirmed tickets.

*Paperless Unreserved Ticketing through Mobile Phones:*

Paperless Unreserved ticketing on mobile phones was launched on 25.12.2014 at Mumbai and has since been expanded to suburban sections of Mumbai, Chennai, Kolkata and Secunderabad and New Delhi-Palwal section of Northern Railway. This has eliminated the need for passengers to stand in queue for getting tickets for journey in unreserved compartments of trains. The ticket is delivered on the Mobile Phone and is embedded with QR Code. This service has added to passenger convenience. About 4 lakh passengers per day are booking tickets on Mobile phones.



Time Period

Average per day Unreserved Tickets booked on Mobile

2014-18

2014-15 : 195 tickets per day

2015-16 : 1929 tickets per day

2016-17 : 7257 tickets per day

2017-18 : 16223 tickets per day

2018-19

67000 tickets per day



*Indian Railway e-Procurement System (IREPS):*

Complete tendering activity of Indian Railways for procurement of goods, services & works and e-auction of scrap sale is on IREPS. IREPS system is largest such G to B portal in India. It has helped in achieving objectives of transparency, efficiency and improving of ease of doing business. During 2017-18, 4,44,000 e-tenders valuing more than Rs.1,50,000 crore were issued on IREPS. Online scrap sale of Rs.2800 crores was also done last year through e-auction. 90,000 vendors have registered themselves on IREPS website. Central Vigilance Commission has recognized and awarded the system under “Vigilance Excellence Award – 2017” for outstanding contribution in the category of “IT initiatives for transparency in the organization”.

*****


----------



## Tejas Spokesman

Forex and Stock Markets closed today due to Festival of Ganesh Chaturthi.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Commerce & Industry
14-September, 2018 18:48 IST
*INDIA’S FOREIGN TRADE: August 2018 *

India’s overall exports (Merchandise and Services combined) in April-August 2018-19* are estimated to be USD 221.83 Billion, exhibiting a positive growth of 20.70 per cent over the same period last year. Overall imports in April-August 2018-19* are estimated to be USD 269.54 Billion, exhibiting a positive growth of 21.01 per cent over the same period last year.



*



*

*Note: Services data pertains to April-July 2018-19 as July 2018 is the latest data available as per RBI’s Press Release dated 14th September 2018. It is arrived at by adding Month-wise QE data of RBI’s press release for April to July 2018-19. This data is provisional and subject to revision by RBI. In addition, it may be noted that data for August 2018 is estimated and added to the April-July 2018-19 data of RBI to calculate the Overall Trade Deficit for April-August 2018-19. It will be revised based on RBI’s next press release for August 2018.



*I. MERCHANDISE TRADE *

*EXPORTS (including re-exports) *

Exports in August 2018 were US $ 27.84 Billion, as compared to US $ 23.36 Billion in August 2017, exhibiting a positive growth of 19.21 per cent. In Rupee terms, exports were Rs. 1,93,624.74 Crore in August 2018, as compared to Rs. 1,49,398.90 Crore in August 2017, registering a positive growth of 29.60 per cent.

In August 2018, major commodity groups of export showing positive growth over the corresponding month of last year are








Cumulative value of exports for the period April-August 2018-19 was US $ 136.09 Billion (Rs 9,23,447.82 Crore) as against US $ 117.19 Billion (Rs 7,54,218.89 Crore) during the period April-August 2017-18, registering a positive growth of 16.13 per cent in Dollar terms (22.44 per cent in Rupee terms).

Non-petroleum and Non Gems and Jewellery exports in August 2018 were US $ 20.70 Billion, as compared to US $ 17.78 Billion in August 2017, exhibiting a positive growth of 16.45 per cent. Non-petroleum and Non Gems and Jewellery exports in April-August 2018-19 were US $ 99.24 Billion, as compared to US $ 87.60 Billion for the corresponding period in 2017-18, an increase of 13.28 %.

*IMPORTS *

Imports in August 2018 were US $ 45.24 Billion (Rs 3,14,597.54 Crore), which was 25.41 per cent higher in Dollar terms and 36.34 per cent higher in Rupee terms over imports of US $ 36.07 Billion (Rs. 2,30,737.96 Crore) in August 2017. Cumulative value of imports for the period April-August 2018-19 was US $ 216.43 Billion (Rs. 14,69,479.24 Crore), as against US $ 184.45 Billion (Rs. 11,87,188.89 Crore) during the period April-August 2017-18, registering a positive growth of 17.34 per cent in Dollar terms (23.78 per cent in Rupee terms).

Major commodity groups of import showing high growth in August 2018 over the corresponding month of last year are:






*CRUDE OIL AND NON-OIL IMPORTS: *

Oil imports in August 2018 were US $ 11.83 Billion (Rs. 82,274.22 Crore), which was 51.62 percent higher in Dollar terms (64.84 percent higher in Rupee terms), compared to US $ 7.80 Billion (Rs. 49,911.68 Crore) in August 2017. Oil imports in April-August 2018-19 were US $ 58.81 Billion (Rs. 3,99,371.93 Crore) which was 53.55 per cent higher in Dollar terms (62.01 percent higher in Rupee terms) compared to US $ 38.30 Billion (Rs. 2,46,504.68 Crore), over the same period last year.

In this connection it is mentioned that the global Brent price ($/bbl) has increased by 42.36% in August 2018 vis-à-vis August 2017 as per data available from World Bank (Pink Sheet).

Non-oil imports in August 2018 were estimated at US $ 33.41 Billion (Rs. 2,32,323.32 Crore) which was 18.17 per cent higher in Dollar terms (28.48 percent higher in Rupee terms), compared to US $ 28.27 Billion (Rs. 1,80,826.29 Crore) in August 2017. Non-oil imports in April-August 2018-19 were US $ 157.62 Billion (Rs. 10,70,107.31 Crore) which was 7.84 per cent higher in Dollar terms (13.76 percent higher in Rupee terms), compared to US $ 146.15 Billion (Rs. 9,40,684.21 Crore) in April-August 2017-18.

Non-Oil and Non-Gold imports were US $ 29.77 billion in August 2018, recording a positive growth of 12.84%, as compared to Non-Oil and Non-Gold imports in August 2017. Non-Oil and Non-Gold imports were US $ 142.57 billion in April-August 2018-19, recording a positive growth of 8.93%, as compared to Non-Oil and Non-Gold imports in April-August 2017-18.



*II. TRADE IN SERVICES (for July, 2018, as per the RBI Press Release dated 14th September 2018) *

*EXPORTS (Receipts) *

Exports in July 2018 were US $ 17.55 Billion (Rs. 1,20,577.53 Crore) registering a positive growth of 4.04 per cent in dollar terms, as compared to a positive growth of 4.32 per cent in June 2018 (as per RBI’s Press Release for the respective months).

*IMPORTS (Payments) *

Imports in July 2018 were US $ 10.85 Billion (Rs. 74,532.34 Crore) registering a positive growth of 5.35 per cent in dollar terms, as compared to a positive growth of 0.89 per cent in June 2018 (as per RBI’s Press Release for the respective months).

*III.TRADE BALANCE *

*MERCHANDISE*: The trade deficit for August 2018 was estimated at US $ 17.39 Billion as against the deficit of US $ 12.72 Billion in August 2017.

*SERVICES*: As per RBI’s Press Release dated 14th September 2018, the trade balance in Services (i.e. Net Services export) for July, 2018 is estimated at US $ 6.70 Billion.

*OVERALL TRADE BALANCE:* Taking merchandise and services together, overall trade deficit for April-August 2018-19* is estimated at US $ 47.72 Billion as compared to US $ 38.95 Billion in April-August 2017-18.

*Note: Services data pertains to April-July 2018-19 as July 2018 is the latest data available as per RBI’s Press Release dated 14th September 2018. It is arrived at by adding Month-wise QE data of RBI’s press release for April to July 2018-19. This data is provisional and subject to revision by RBI. In addition, it may be noted that data for August 2018 is estimated and added to the April-July 2018-19 data of RBI to calculate the Overall Trade Deficit for April-August 2018-19. It will be revised based on RBI’s next press release for August 2018.

*…*

*MERCHANDISE TRADE*



*EXPORTS & IMPORTS: (US $ Billion)*

*(PROVISIONAL)*



*AUGUST*

*APRIL-AUGUST*

*EXPORTS (including re-exports)*


2017-18

23.36

117.19

2018-19

27.84

136.09

*%Growth 2018-19/ 2017-18*

*19.21*

*16.13*

*IMPORTS*


2017-18

36.07

184.45

2018-19

45.24

216.43

*%Growth 2018-19/ 2017-18*

*25.41*

*17.34*

*TRADE BALANCE*


2017-18

-12.72

-67.27

2018-19

-17.39

-80.35

*EXPORTS & IMPORTS: (Rs. Crore)*

*(PROVISIONAL)*



*AUGUST*

*APRIL-AUGUST*

*EXPORTS(including re-exports)*


2017-18

1,49,398.90

7,54,218.89

2018-19

1,93,624.74

9,23,447.82

*%Growth 2018-19/ 2017-18*

*29.60*

*22.44*

*IMPORTS*





2017-18

2,30,737.96

11,87,188.89

2018-19

3,14,597.54

14,69,479.24

*%Growth 2018-19/ 2017-18*

*36.34*

*23.78*

*TRADE BALANCE*





2017-18

-81,339.06

-4,32,970.00

2018-19

-1,20,972.80

-5,46,031.42



*SERVICES TRADE*



*EXPORTS & IMPORTS (SERVICES) : (US $ Billion)*

(Provisional)

*JULY 2018*

*APRIL-JULY 2018-19*

EXPORTS (Receipts)

17.55

68.16

IMPORTS (Payments)

10.85

42.27

TRADE BALANCE

6.70

25.89

*EXPORTS & IMPORTS (SERVICES): (Rs. Crore)*



(Provisional)

*JULY 2018*

*APRIL-JULY 2018-19*

EXPORTS (Receipts)

1,20,577.53

4,59,466.55

IMPORTS (Payments)

74,532.34

2,84,938.69

TRADE BALANCE

46,045.19

1,74,527.85



Note: Services data of 2018-19 pertains to April-July 2018-19 as July 2018 is the latest data available as per RBI’s Press Release dated 14th September 2018. April-July 2017-18 data is arrived by adding Month-wise QE data. This has been used along with the estimate of service export and import for August 2018, as explained in page-1 for the purpose of this Press note.

*Quick Estimates please click here*

****

Ministry of Commerce & Industry
14-September, 2018 12:00 IST
*Index Numbers of Wholesale Price in India (Base: 2011-12=100) *

Review for the month of August, 2018

The official Wholesale Price Index for ‘All Commodities’ (Base: 2011-12=100) for the month of August, 2018 rose by 0.3 percent to 120.0 (provisional) from 119.7 (provisional) for the previous month.



*INFLATION*



The annual rate of inflation, based on monthly WPI, stood at 4.53% (provisional) for the month of August, 2018 (over August, 2017) as compared to 5.09% (provisional) for the previous month and 3.24% during the corresponding month of the previous year. Build up inflation rate in the financial year so far was 3.18% compared to a build up rate of 1.41% in the corresponding period of the previous year.



Inflation for important commodities / commodity groups is indicated in Annex-1 and Annex-II.

The movement of the index for the various commodity groups is summarized below: -



*PRIMARY ARTICLES (Weight 22.62%)*



The index for this major group rose by 0.1 percent to 135.1 (provisional) from 134.9 (provisional) for the previous month. The groups and items which showed variations during the month are as follows: -



The index for ‘Food Articles’ group rose by 0.1 percent to 144.8 (provisional) from 144.7 (provisional) for the previous month due to higher price of gram (6%), moong, ragi and bajra (4% each), urad, barley, wheat and tea (3% each), coffee, jowar and masur (2% each) and maize and rajma (1% each). However, the price of egg (6%), poultry chicken (5%), fish-inland (3%), peas/chawali, betel leaves and arhar (2% each) and beef & buffalo meat and pork (1% each) declined.



The index for ‘Non-Food Articles’ group rose by 1.2 percent to 125.0 (provisional) from 123.5 (provisional) for the previous month due to higher price of groundnut seed and guar seed (7% each), castor seed (4%), gingelly seed, raw rubber and floriculture (3% each), rape & mustard seed, raw wool, fodder, mesta and linseed (2% each) and cotton seed, raw jute, sunflower, safflower (kardi seed) and raw cotton (1% each). However, the price of soyabean (2%) and niger seed and hides (raw) (1% each) declined.



The index for ‘Minerals’ group declined by 4.9 percent to 123.2 (provisional) from 129.6 (provisional) for the previous month due to lower price of copper concentrate (15%), sillimanite (14%) and manganese ore (11%). However, the price of garnet (10%), zinc concentrate and lead concentrate (7% each), bauxite (6%), limestone (4%) and chromite and iron ore (1% each) moved up.



The index for ‘Crude Petroleum & Natural Gas’ group rose by 0.5 percent to 94.9 (provisional) from 94.4 (provisional) for the previous month due to higher price of crude petroleum (1%).



*FUEL & POWER (Weight 13.15%)*



The index for this major group rose by 0.5 percent to 104.9 (provisional) from 104.4 (provisional) for the previous month. The groups and items which showed variations during the month are as follows:-



The index for ‘Mineral Oils’ group rose by 0.8 percent to 98.3 (provisional) from 97.5 (provisional) for the previous month due to higher price of LPG (5%), petroleum coke (3%), kerosene and ATF (2% each) and naphtha and bitumen (1% each).





*MANUFACTURED PRODUCTS (Weight 64.23%)*



The index for this major group rose by 0.3 percent to 117.8 (provisional) from 117.4 (provisional) for the previous month. The groups and items which showed variations during the month are as follows:-



The index for ‘Manufacture of Food Products’ remained unchanged at 129.0 (provisional). Rise in price was recorded for groundnut oil, cotton seed oil cake, sooji (rawa) and maida (5% each), wheat flour (atta) (4%), salt and gram powder (besan) (3), gur, honey, coffee powder with chicory, rice bran extract, molasses, mustard oil cake and spices (including mixed spices) (2% each) and cotton seed oil, ice cream, castor oil, rice products, fish frozen [canned/processed], instant coffee, biscuit, cookies and sunflower oil (1% each). While a decline in price was recorded for chicken/duck [dressed-fresh/frozen] and palm oil (3% each), condensed milk (2%) and fruit juice including concentrates, butter, basmati rice, processed tea and soya preparations excluding oil (1% each).


The index for ‘Manufacture of Beverages’ group rose by 0.3 percent to 120 (provisional) from 119.6 (provisional) for the previous month due to higher price of bottled mineral water, rectified spirit and beer (1% each).


The index for ‘Manufacture of Tobacco Products’ group rose by 0.5 percent to 150.1 (provisional) from 149.3 (provisional) for the previous month due to higher price of other tobacco products (2%). However, the price of cigarette (1%) declined.


The index for ‘Manufacture of Textiles’ group rose by 0.4 percent to 117.6 (provisional) from 117.1 (provisional) for the previous month due to higher price of manufacture of made-up textile articles, except apparel (2%) and synthetic yarn, texturised & twisted yarn, manufacture of knitted & crocheted fabrics and cotton yarn (1% each). However, the price of manufacture of other textiles (1%) declined.



The index for ‘Manufacture of Wearing Apparel’ group rose by 0.7 percent to 139.1 (provisional) from 138.2 (provisional) for the previous month due to higher price of manufacture of knitted & crocheted apparel (1%).


The index for ‘Manufacture of Leather and Related Products’ group declined by 0.4 percent to 122.5 (provisional) from 123.0 (provisional) for the previous month due to lower price of belt & other articles of leather (4%) and chrome tanned leather (2%). However, the price of travel goods, handbags, office bags, etc. (2%) and waterproof footwear, vegetable tanned leather and canvas shoes (1% each) moved up.


The index for ‘Manufacture of Wood and of Products of Wood and Cork ‘ group rose by 0.6 percent to 132.8 (provisional) from 132.0 (provisional) for the previous month due to higher price of lamination wooden sheets/veneer sheets (2%) and plywood block boards (1%). However, the price of timber/wooden plank, sawn/resawn (1%) declined.


The index for ‘Manufacture of Paper and Paper Products’ group rose by 0.7 percent to 122.6 (provisional) from 121.8 (provisional) for the previous month due to higher price of press board and pulp board (3% each), corrugated sheet box (2%) and kraft paper, map litho paper, newsprint, corrugated paper board and paper for printing & writing (1% each). However, the price of card board, paper carton/box and laminated paper (1% each) declined.


The index for ‘Printing and Reproduction of Recorded Media’ group rose by 1.8 percent to 147.9 (provisional) from 145.3 (provisional) for the previous month due to higher price of printed books (3%) and printed labels/posters/calendars (1%). However, the price of sticker plastic (2%) and printed form & schedule (1%) declined.


The index for ‘Manufacture of Chemicals and Chemical Products’ group rose by 0.4 percent to 118.6 (provisional) from 118.1 (provisional) for the previous month due to higher price of ammonium sulphate and sodium silicate (4% each), epoxy [liquid], alcohols and phthalic anhydride (3% each), printing ink, di ammonium phosphate, organic chemicals, face/body powder, fungicide [liquid], soda ash/washing soda, polystyrene [expandable] and ammonia liquid (2% each) and polyester chips or polyethylene terepthalate (pet) chips, additive, mixed fertilizer, poly propylene (pp), ammonium phosphate, amine, carbon black, adhesive excluding gum, insecticide & pesticide, powder coating material, hydrogen peroxide, superphospate/phosphatic fertilizer, others, xlpe compound, agro chemical formulation, polyester film (metalized), camphor, dye stuff/dyes incl. dye intermediates & pigments/colours, alkyl benzene, acrylic fibre, tooth paste/tooth powder, other petrochemical intermediates and urea (1% each). However, the price of menthol (7%), organic surface active agent (5%), nitric acid (4%), polyester fibre fabric and sulphuric acid (3% each), gelatine, acetic acid & its derivatives, aromatic chemicals, organic solvent, ammonia gas and aniline (including pna, ona, ocpna) (2% each) and toilet soap, ammonium nitrate, rubber chemicals, ethylene oxide and paint (1% each) declined.


The index for ‘Manufacture of Pharmaceuticals, Medicinal Chemical and Botanical Products’ group rose by 1.4 percent to 123.5 (provisional) from 121.8 (provisional) for the previous month due to higher price of anti cancer drugs (14%), antibiotics & preparations there of (5%), anti-inflammatory preparation (4%), medical accessories and anti-malarial drugs (2% each) and antidiabetic drug excluding insulin (i.e. tolbutam), antipyretic, analgesic, anti-inflammatory formulations, ayurvedic medicaments and api & formulations of vitamins (1% each). However, the price of steroids & hormonal preparations (including anti-fungal preparations) (3%) and vials/ampoule, glass, empty or filled, anti-allergic drugs, simvastatin, plastic capsules and cotton wool (medicinal) (1% each) declined.


The index for ‘Manufacture of Rubber and Plastics Products’ group declined by 0.2 percent to 109.2 (provisional) from 109.4 (provisional) for the previous month due to lower price of rubber moulded goods (4%), elastic webbing and polypropylene film (3% each), polyester film (non-metalized), polythene film, plastic button, plastic box/container, plastic bag and solid rubber tyres/wheels (2% each) and rubberized dipped fabric, motor car tube, rubber cloth/sheet, v belt and plastic components (1% each). However, the price of rubber components & parts (4%), medium & heavy commercial vehicle tyre (3%), 2/3 wheeler tyre (2%) and tractor tyre, conveyer belt (fibre based), plastic furniture, rubber crumb, tooth brush, plastic tape and condoms (1% each) moved up.


The index for ‘Manufacture of Other Non-Metallic Mineral Products’ group rose by 0.2 percent to 115.9 (provisional) from 115.7 (provisional) for the previous month due to higher price of ordinary sheet glass and toughened glass (3% each), railway sleeper, glass bottle, porcelain sanitary ware, clinker, non-ceramic tiles and fibre glass incl. sheet (2% each) and cement blocks (concrete), ceramic tiles (vitrified tiles) and porcelain crockery (1% each). However, the price of white cement (2%) and poles & posts of concrete, asbestos corrugated sheet, slag cement, cement superfine and granite (1% each) declined.


The index for ‘Manufacture of Basic Metals’ group declined by 0.4 percent to 111.6 (provisional) from 112.1 (provisional) for the previous month due to lower price of aluminium alloys (7%), ferrochrome (4%), brass metal/sheet/coils, MS wire rods, angles, channels, sections, steel (coated/not) and gp/gc sheet (3% each), MS bright bars and aluminium powder (2% each) and alumnium foil, copper metal/copper rings, zinc metal/zinc blocks, stainless steel pencil ingots/billets/slabs, copper shapes - bars/rods/plates/strips, hot rolled (HR) coils & sheets, including narrow strip, rails, MS pencil ingots, aluminium shapes - bars/rods/flats, aluminium ingot, alloy steel wire rods, cold rolled (CR) coils & sheets, including narrow strip, sponge iron/direct reduced iron (DRI) and aluminium castings (1% each). However, the price of steel forgings - rough and silicomanganese (3% each), MS castings and ferromanganese (2% each) and alloy steel castings, stainless steel coils, strips & sheets, stainless steel tubes and other ferro alloys (1% each) moved up.


The index for ‘Manufacture of Fabricated Metal Products, Except Machinery and Equipment’ group rose by 0.8 percent to 115.5 (provisional) from 114.6 (provisional) for the previous month due to higher price of electrical stamping- laminated or otherwise and forged steel rings (3% each), steel structures, hose pipes in set or otherwise and steel door (2% each) and stainless steel utensils, steel pipes, tubes & poles, cylinders and bracket (1% each). However, the price of pressure cooker, stainless steel tank and copper bolts, screws, nuts (3% each), boilers (2%) and hand tools, stainless steel razor and jigs & fixture (1% each) declined.



The index for ‘Manufacture of Computer, Electronic and Optical Products’ group rose by 1.2 percent to 112.2 (provisional) from 110.9 (provisional) for the previous month due to higher price of laptops (10%), colour TV and air conditioner (2% each) and watch and sunglasses (1% each). However, the price of meter (non-electrical) (4%), electronic printed circuit board (PCB)/micro circuit (2%) and capacitors (1%) declined.


The index for ‘Manufacture of Machinery and Equipment’ group rose by 0.5 percent to 111.1 (provisional) from 110.5 (provisional) for the previous month due to higher price of chemical equipment & system, moulding machine, air or vacuum pump and agriculture implements (3% each), precision machinery equipment/form tools, pump sets without motor, drilling machine and grinding or polishing machine (2% each) and rice mill machinery, hydraulic pump, industrial valve, chillers, injection pump, clutches & shaft couplings, roller mill (raymond), mining, quarrying & metallurgical machinery/parts, harvesters, soil preparation & cultivation machinery (other than tractors) and deep freezers (1% each). However, the price of cranes (6%) and packing machine, gasket kit, sugar machinery, pharmaceutical machinery, oil pump, printing machinery, air gas compressor including compressor for refrigerator and hydraulic equipment (1% each) declined.


The index for ‘Manufacture of Motor Vehicles, Trailers and Semi-Trailers’ group rose by 0.7 percent to 113.3 (provisional) from 112.5 (provisional) for the previous month due to higher price of release valve (4%), seat for motor vehicles and shock absorbers (2% each) and passenger vehicles, body (for commercial motor vehicles), gear box & parts, radiators & coolers, engine, minibus/bus, chain and wheels/wheels & parts (1% each). However, the price of shafts of all kinds, brake pad/brake liner/brake block/brake rubber, others, cylinder liners and filter element (1% each) declined.



The index for ‘Manufacture of Other Transport Equipment’ group rose by 0.4 percent to 111.2 (provisional) from 110.8 (provisional) for the previous month due to higher price of tanker (2%) and bicycles of all types and motor cycles (1% each). However, the price of wagons (3%) declined.



The index for ‘Manufacture of Furniture’ group rose by 0.3 percent to 125.5 (provisional) from 125.1 (provisional) for the previous month due to higher price of iron/steel furniture and steel shutter gate (1% each).



The index for ‘Other Manufacturing’ group rose by 1.8 percent to 106.6 (provisional) from 104.7 (provisional) for the previous month due to higher price of stringed musical instruments (incl. santoor, guitars, etc.) (4%), cricket ball and plastic moulded-others toys (3% each) and gold & gold ornaments (2%). However, the price of non mechanical toys (8%) and silver (2%) declined.



*WPI FOOD INDEX (Weight 24.38%)*



The rate of inflation based on WPI Food Index consisting of ‘Food Articles’ from Primary Articles group and ‘Food Product’ from Manufactured Products group decreased from -0.86% in July, 2018 to -2.25% in August, 2018.



*FINAL INDEX FOR THE MONTH OF JUNE, 2018 (BASE YEAR: 2011-12=100)*



For the month of June, 2018, the final Wholesale Price Index for ‘All Commodities’ (Base: 2011-12=100) stood at 119.1 as compared to 119.2 (provisional) and annual rate of inflation based on final index stood at 5.68 percent as compared to 5.77 percent (provisional) respectively as reported on 16.07.2018.





*Next date of press release: 15/10/2018 for the month of September, 2018 *

*This press release is available at our home page http://eaindustry.nic.in*











*Annexure-I*

*Wholesale Price Index and Rates of Inflation (Base Year: 2011-12=100)*












*Month of August, 2018*

*Commodities/Major Groups/Groups/Sub-Groups*

*Weight*

*WPI *

*August-2018*

*Latest month over month*

*Build up from March*

*Year on year*

*2017-18*

*2018-19*

*2017-18*

*2018-19*

*2017-18*

*2018-19*

*ALL COMMODITIES*

100.00

*120.0*

0.79

0.25

1.41

3.18

3.24

4.53

*PRIMARY ARTICLES*

22.62

*135.1*

2.04

0.15

6.45

5.38

2.97

-0.15

Food Articles

15.26

*144.8*

2.03

0.07

9.67

5.46

5.82

-4.04

Cereals

2.82

*149.7*

-0.07

1.42

-1.86

3.53

0.21

5.05

Paddy

1.43

*155.6*

-0.40

0.39

0.54

1.97

2.70

4.78

Wheat

1.03

*148.6*

0.59

2.55

-4.06

5.24

-1.44

8.39

Pulses

0.64

*124.5*

-0.27

3.06

-5.71

1.80

-28.79

-14.26

Vegetables

1.87

*174.8*

8.52

0.81

84.97

51.74

44.84

-20.18

Potato

0.28

*226.9*

-0.45

-1.82

44.90

73.87

-43.95

71.89

Onion

0.16

*161.4*

88.14

-0.80

99.37

2.61

88.46

-26.80

Fruits

1.60

*133.0*

7.79

-1.19

14.21

-12.61

7.35

-16.40

Milk

4.44

*143.7*

0.36

0.35

2.34

2.13

3.94

2.86

Eggs, Meat & Fish

2.40

*135.7*

-2.32

-2.58

0.52

1.95

4.01

0.59

Non-Food Articles

4.12

*125.0*

1.68

1.21

-0.90

4.08

-3.44

3.48

Oil Seeds

1.12

*140.1*

1.11

1.45

-1.24

1.01

-11.18

10.23

Minerals

0.83

*123.2*

1.09

-4.94

5.23

-10.92

-5.70

1.99

Crude Petroleum

2.41

*88.4*

3.60

0.68

-13.90

19.62

-6.80

53.47

*FUEL & POWER*

13.15

*104.9*

0.79

0.48

-4.81

7.04

9.86

17.73

LPG

0.64

*97.0*

-5.68

4.64

-29.06

13.98

4.08

46.08

Petrol

1.60

*89.9*

4.18

0.33

-6.08

6.39

25.69

16.30

HSD

3.10

*97.0*

2.66

0.21

-4.71

7.66

20.75

19.90

*MANUFACTURED PRODUCTS*

64.23

*117.8*

0.18

0.34

0.45

1.73

2.36

4.43

Manufacture of Food Products

9.12

*129.0*

0.47

0.00

0.08

0.86

1.92

1.26

Manufacture of Vegetable And Animal Oils and Fats

2.64

*119.0*

0.38

-1.08

-1.94

1.71

0.47

11.95

Sugar

1.06

*116.5*

0.54

-0.09

0.23

-0.26

8.53

-11.07

Manufacture of Tobacco Products

0.51

*150.1*

3.03

0.54

5.27

-0.13

6.25

0.27

Manufacture of Textiles

4.88

*117.6*

0.35

0.43

0.71

2.98

1.34

3.43

Manufacture of Wearing Apparel

0.81

*139.1*

0.29

0.65

2.25

1.02

4.77

2.20

Manufacture of Leather and Related Products

0.54

*122.5*

-1.16

-0.41

-0.91

1.74

-3.24

2.68

Manufacture of Wood And of Products of Wood and Cork

0.77

*132.8*

0.38

0.61

1.69

1.07

1.15

0.45

Manufacture of Paper and Paper Products

1.11

*122.6*

-0.67

0.66

2.07

1.91

4.42

3.81

Manufacture of Chemicals and Chemical Products

6.47

*118.6*

0.00

0.42

-0.54

2.68

0.36

6.75

Manufacture of Rubber and Plastics Products

2.30

*109.2*

0.28

-0.18

-1.10

1.49

0.84

1.49

Manufacture of other Non-Metallic Mineral Products

3.20

*115.9*

-0.54

0.17

1.92

1.67

1.27

4.04

Manufacture of Cement, Lime and Plaster

1.64

*114.2*

-0.70

-0.17

3.39

0.53

1.44

1.06

Manufacture of Basic Metals

9.65

*111.6*

1.55

-0.45

3.03

1.82

12.19

13.30

Mild Steel - Semi Finished Steel

1.27

*99.5*

0.33

0.00

1.99

1.43

3.60

8.03

Manufacture of Fabricated Metal Products, Except Machinery and Equipment

3.15

*115.5*

-1.30

0.79

-2.03

3.13

2.80

8.65

Manufacture of other Transport Equipment

1.65

*111.2*

0.00

0.36

-0.73

0.72

1.21

1.92













*Annexure-II*

























*Trend of Rate of Inflation for some important items during last six months*

























*Commodities/Major Groups/Groups/Sub-Groups*

*Weight (%)*

*Rate of Inflation for the last six months *





*Aug-18*

*July-18*

*June-18*

*May-18*

*Apr-18*

*Mar-18*





*ALL COMMODITIES*

100.00

4.53

5.09

5.68

4.78

3.62

2.74





*PRIMARY ARTICLES*

22.62

-0.15

1.73

4.74

3.79

2.59

0.87





Food Articles

15.26

-4.04

-2.16

1.87

1.74

0.87

-0.22





Cereals

2.82

5.05

3.51

2.59

1.68

0.21

-0.41





Paddy

1.43

4.78

3.96

3.71

4.19

3.86

3.32





Wheat

1.03

8.39

6.31

5.14

3.05

-0.07

-1.19





Pulses

0.64

-14.26

-17.03

-20.23

-21.13

-22.46

-20.58





Vegetables

1.87

-20.18

-14.07

8.49

3.56

-0.40

-2.70





Potato

0.28

71.89

74.28

99.64

88.53

71.66

43.25





Onion

0.16

-26.80

38.82

21.02

13.20

13.62

42.22





Fruits

1.60

-16.40

-8.81

3.73

15.40

19.39

9.26





Milk

4.44

2.86

2.87

2.37

2.38

2.54

3.08





Eggs, Meat & Fish

2.40

0.59

0.87

-0.07

0.15

-2.00

-0.82





Non-Food Articles

4.12

3.48

3.96

3.81

0.42

-0.74

-1.48





Oil Seeds

1.12

10.23

9.86

8.80

8.16

6.54

7.77





Minerals

0.83

1.99

8.45

4.23

8.36

20.55

20.47





Crude Petroleum

1.95

53.47

57.91

59.64

44.57

26.18

10.46





*FUEL & POWER*

13.15

17.73

18.10

16.52

12.65

7.96

4.70





LPG

0.64

46.08

31.68

20.19

-0.74

-12.05

-9.08





Petrol

1.60

16.30

20.75

18.23

13.90

10.09

2.67





HSD

3.10

19.90

22.84

21.88

17.34

13.50

6.12





*MANUFACTURED PRODUCTS*

64.23

4.43

4.26

4.17

3.82

3.29

3.12





Manufacture of Food Products

9.12

1.26

1.74

1.10

0.24

0.55

0.47





Manufacture of Vegetable And Animal Oils and Fats

2.64

11.95

13.60

13.88

13.21

11.19

7.93





Sugar

1.06

-11.07

-10.51

-13.37

-19.46

-15.56

-10.64





Manufacture of Tobacco Products

0.51

0.27

2.75

4.50

5.87

3.70

5.70





Manufacture of Textiles

4.88

3.43

3.35

2.29

1.85

0.97

1.15





Manufacture of Wearing Apparel

0.81

2.20

1.84

3.71

3.79

4.77

3.46





Manufacture of Leather and Related Products

0.54

2.68

1.91

2.84

1.83

2.94

0.00





Manufacture of Wood And of Products of Wood and Cork

0.77

0.45

0.23

0.68

1.75

0.99

1.08





Manufacture of Paper and Paper Products

1.11

3.81

2.44

2.36

3.31

3.78

3.98





Manufacture of Chemicals and Chemical Products

6.47

6.75

6.30

5.47

5.10

4.21

3.40





Manufacture of Rubber and Plastics Products

2.30

1.49

1.96

0.83

0.46

-0.09

-1.10





Manufacture of other Non-Metallic Mineral Products

3.20

4.04

3.30

2.22

2.76

3.78

4.30





Manufacture of Cement, Lime and Plaster

1.64

1.06

0.53

-1.22

-0.26

1.78

3.93





Manufacture of Basic Metals

9.65

13.30

15.57

17.24

15.79

13.35

14.64





Mild Steel - Semi Finished Steel

1.27

8.03

8.39

12.63

11.76

9.66

8.64





Manufacture of Fabricated Metal Products, Except Machinery and Equipment

3.15

8.65

6.41

6.44

4.07

2.86

3.23





Manufacture of other Transport Equipment

1.65

1.92

1.56

1.19

1.28

2.22

0.45








****
UPSC
14-September, 2018 16:10 IST
Indian Economic Service/Indian Statistical Service Examination 2018 

On the basis of the result of the written part of the Indian Economic Service/Indian Statistical Service Examination 2018 held by the U.P.S.C. in June/July, 2018, the candidates with the under mentioned Roll Numbers have qualified for Interview/Personality Test.

2. The candidature of these candidates is PROVISIONAL subject to their being found eligible in all respects. The candidates would be required to produce the original certificates in support of their claims relating to age, educational qualifications, community, physical disability (where applicable) etc. at the time of the Personality Test. They are, therefore, advised to keep their certificates ready and check before hand the requirement of certificates in accordance with the important instructions available on the website of the Commission before appearing in the Personality Test boards. 



3. In accordance with the Rules of Examination, all these candidates are required to fill up the Detailed Application Form (D.A.F.), which will be made available on the Commission's Website i.e. http;//www.upsc.gov.in; from 28/09/2018 to 11/10/2018 till 06:00 PM. Important instructions regarding filling up of the DAF and submitting the same ONLINE to the Commission will also be made available on the website. The candidates who have been declared successful have to first get themselves registered on the relevant page of the Commission’s website before filling up the ONLINE Detailed Application Form and submit the same ONLINE alongwith uploading of the scanned copies of relevant certificates/documents in support of their eligibility, claim for reservation etc. The qualified candidates are further advised to refer to the Rules of the Indian Economic Service/ Indian Statistical Service Examination 2018 published in the e-gazette of India, dated 21.03.2018.



4. The instruction for filling up the DAF and Rules of the Indian Economic Service/Indian Statistical Service Examination, 2018, must be read carefully with regard to the certificates that will be produced at the time of Interview. The candidates will be solely responsible for not producing sufficient proof in support of his/her age, date of birth, educational qualification, caste (SC/ST/OBC) and physical disability certificate (in the case of PwD candidates). In case any of the written qualified candidate fails to bring any or all the required original documents in support of his/her candidature for the Indian Economic Service/Indian Statistical Service Examination, 2018, he/she will not be allowed to present himself/herself before the PT Board and no TA will be allowed.



5. The exact date of interview will be intimated to the candidates through e-Summon Letter. Roll Number-wise Interview Schedule will also be made available on the Commission's website. The candidates are requested to visit the Commission’s website (http://www.upsc.gov.in) for updates in this regard.



6. No request for change in the date and time of Personality Test intimated to the candidates will ordinarily be entertained under any circumstances.



7. The mark-sheet of candidates who have not qualified, will be uploaded on the Commission's website after the publication of final result (after conducting Personality Test) and will remain available on the website for a period of 60 days.



8. The candidates can access the marks-sheets after keying in their Roll Numbers and date of birth. The printed/hard copies of the marks-sheet would, however, be issued by UPSC to candidates based on specific request accompanied by a self-addressed stamped envelope. Candidates desirous of obtaining printed/hard copies of the marks sheets should make the request within thirty days of the display of the marks on the Commission's website, beyond which such requests would not be entertained.

9. The result will also be available on the U.P.S.C.'s website http://www.upsc.gov.in.

10. Union Public Service Commission has a Facilitation Counter at its campus. Candidates may obtain any information/clarification regarding their examination/result on working days between 10.00 A.M. to 5.00 P.M in person or over telephone Nos. (011)-23385271/23381125/23098543 from this counter.



MOBILE PHONES ARE BANNED IN THE CAMPUS OF UPSC EXAM. HALLS



Click here for full list

*****

*


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Rural Development
14-September, 2018 17:25 IST 

*Union Minister of Rural Development, Panchayati Raj and Mines, Shri Narendra Singh Tomar chairs the 20th Central Employment Guarantee Council meeting in Bhopal *

Banking issues that act as a hindrance for MNREGA wage payment will be removed through the recently launched India Post Payments Bank: Shri Narendra Singh Tomar

MNREGA is the largest employment generating scheme in the country. This scheme is demand based and provides employment to 5.5 to 6 crore people of the country. This was stated by the Union Minister of Rural Development, Panchayati Raj and Mines, Shri Narendra Singh Tomar while addressing the 20th Central Employment Guarantee Council (CEGC) meeting that was held in Bhopal today. Shri Tomar said that the scheme is become more encompassing and 260 types of works have now been covered under it. The Union Minister asserted that most of the banking issues that act as a hindrance for MNREGA wage payment will be removed through the recently launched India Post Payments Bank.

Union Rural Development Minister further said that success of MNREGA was the result of hard work of the Central Government as well as the State Governments and the District Administration and its affiliates. Shri Tomar said that for the overall and balanced development of the villages, there is a need for advance planning by the village panchayats. He also emphasized on a better system of training to increase the quality and capacity of the Gram Panchayat Employment Assistant.

Addressing the meeting, Minister of State for Rural Development Shri Ram Kripal Yadav said that MNREGA is a very important scheme and it has played a major role in elevating the standard of living of the people of rural India. He said that in the current financial year, the budget of MNREGA has increased to 55,000 crore rupees.

During the meeting, it was suggested that insurance may be provided to the laborers working under MNREGA and such schemes should be linked to the Pradhan Mantri Suraksha Bima Yojana. The action taken on the suggestions received in the previous meeting and the steps taken for redressal of grievances were also discussed. The achievements of MNREGA were also highlighted through a PowerPoint presentation.

Senior officials of the Ministry of Rural Development and Panchayati Raj participated in the meeting along with members from different states and senior officials of the State Government.

*******


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Railways
11-September, 2018 17:43 IST
*Shri Piyush Goyal launches a web portal “Rail Sahyog” today *

It will provide a platform for the Corporates & PSUs to contribute to creation of amenities at/near Railway Stations through CSR funds 

Indian Railways, with its vast network and presence across the length and breadth of the country, has always been at the forefront to serve the society. Inspired by the vision of Hon’ble Prime Minister for a New India by 2022, Railways is taking various initiatives for upgrading its infrastructure, technology, hygiene among host of other things for an enhanced passenger experience.

The Indian Railways has identified opportunities in areas wherein corporate collaborations can be fostered which can positively impact the entire ecosystem under Railways. In this regard, the Minister of Railways and Coal, Shri Piyush Goyal launched a web portal www.railsahyog.in today. The web portal will provide a platform for the Corporates and PSUs to contribute to creation of amenities at/near Railway Stations through Corporate Social Responsibility funds. Chairman, Railway Board, Shri Ashwani Lohani with other Railway Board Members, Secretary, Ministry of Coal, Shri Dr Inder Jit Singh and Senior Officials of Railways and Coal were present on the occasion.

The companies desirous of contributing can show willingness on the portal by registering their requests. The requests will be processed by Railway officials. Based on the principle of first come first serve, the requests will be shortlisted and selected applicants will be intimated to deposit the funds with Railways/nominated agencies like RITES/RAILTEL etc. The nominated agency will get the work executed thereafter.

Speaking on the occasion, Shri Piyush Goyal said that the “Rail Sahyog” portal is an example of changing times & speedy execution of projects in Railways. Salient feature of this portal is its simplicity & transparency. This portal will provide an opportunity for Industry/ Companies/ Associations to collaborate with Railways. This portal will not only be beneficial for passengers but also for neighbourhood of Railway vicinity.” The Minister emphasised that the cost indicated against each of the activities identified to be undertaken in this initiative are only indicative in nature but the main focus would be on ensuring creation of good quality assets through this collaboration. The Minister further added that the portal has been envisaged as a platform for all including individuals as also private & public organisation to contribute towards CSR activities in association with Indian Railways.

Speaking on the occasion, Shri Ashwani Lohani said, “Rail Sahyog” will remove all hurdles faced by the companies for cooperation with Railways. Individuals, Private companies have the freedom to execute projects in Railways.”



The activities identified to be funded through CSR are :


Construction of toilets in circulating areas of all stations with provision of low cost sanitary pad vending machine & incinerator in female toilets and condom vending machine in male toilets and initial one year maintenance. Approximate Cost per station: Rs. 22-30 Lakh.
 











Providing free Wi-Fi at stations through setting up Hotspots. Approximate cost per station: Rs. 10.30 lakhs to Rs 12.30 lakhs
 









Provision of Benches at station Platforms as facility for senior citizens/disabled. Approximate cost per set: Rs. 17500 to Rs. 47500.
 









Bottle crushing machines at 2175 major stations for ensuring environmental sustainability. The empty plastic water/cold drink bottles generated from the Railway passengers will be crushed in these machines to manage plastic pollution. Approximate cost per machine: Rs. 3.5 lakhs to Rs. 4.5 Lakhs.
 









Dustbins at all stations for Swachh Bharat will help in preventing littering around. Separate dustbins for wet/dry waste need to be provided at circulating area of Station and Platforms. Approximate cost per set (two dustbins) : Rs. 4500
 








Based on the response received, further additional items will be considered for funding through CSR.

For any information, kindly contact “Rail Sahyog” through e-mail mentioned below:-

*Email: **info@railsahyog.in*

To follow “Rail Sahyog” on Facebook & Twitter, kindly see the link below:-

*Facebook-*https://www.facebook.com/RailSahyog

*Twitter-* https://twitter.com/RailSahyog

*****

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Cabinet Committee on Economic Affairs (CCEA)
12-September, 2018 16:11 IST
*Cabinet approves continuation of Capacity Development Scheme for the period 2017-18 to 2019-20 *

The Cabinet Committee on Economic Affairs, chaired by the Prime Minister Shri Narendra Modi has approved continuation of the Capacity Development Scheme for the period 2017-18 to 2019-20 with an outlay of Rs 2,250 crore.

The Capacity Development Scheme is an Ongoing Central Sector Scheme of MoSPI. The overall objective of the scheme is to augment infrastructural, technical as well as manpower resources for making available credible and timely Official Statistics for policy makers and public at large.

The major ongoing activities under the Capacity Development Scheme, include augmenting resources for bringing out important statistical products, such as Gross Domestic Product (GDP), Consumer Price Index (CPI), Index of Industrial Production (IIP), Statistical classifications, etc.; conducting various Socio-Economic surveys, capacity building and strengthening statistical coordination, and improving IT infrastructure. Periodic Labour Force Survey (PLFS), a continuous survey to assess quarterly labour data in urban areas and annual labour data for the whole country (urban and rural areas), was launched in April, 2017 under the scheme.

The Capacity Development Scheme has two Sub-schemes, Economic Census and Support for Statistical Strengthening (SSS). Under Economic Census, listing of all non-agricultural establishments is undertaken periodically, which forms the basis for conducting detailed socio-economic surveys. The last (6l) Economic Census was conducted during January, 2013 to April, 2014 and the Government now aims to conduct the Census once every three years in future. The SSS Sub-scheme is to strengthen State/ Sub-State level statistical systems/ infrastructure to facilitate development of a robust national system. Funds are released to States/ UTs for this purpose after detailed examination of their proposals.

In view of the requirement for better statistical coverage of sectors/areas, in addition to the regular ongoing activities, the Ministry proposes to also take up three new surveys under the Capacity Development Scheme, namely, Time Use Survey (TUS), Annual Survey of Service Sector Enterprises (ASSSE), and Annual Survey of Unincorporated Sector Enterprises (ASUSE).

****


----------



## Hindustani78

12-September, 2018 16:09 IST
*100% Electrification of Broad Gauge Routes of Indian Railways *

CCEA has approved electrification of remaining unelectrified broad gauge (BG) routes of Indian Railways Upon completion of electrification of the proposed routes, Indian Railways broad gauge network will be 100% operational on electric traction Significant benefits in the areas of Safety, Capacity, Speed, Energy Security & Sustainability Proposed electrification is mainly for missing links and last mile connectivity and will increase the operational efficiency, enhance the line capacity and improve the average speed of trains Post electrification, Indian Railways is likely to save Rs 13,510 crore per annum in fuel bill Will generate direct employment of about 20.4 crore man days during the period of construction. 

*The Cabinet Committee on Economic Affairs, chaired by the Prime Minister Shri Narendra Modi, has approved the proposal for electrification of balance un-electrified BG routes of Indian Railways (IR) comprising of 108 sections covering 13,675 route kilometers (16,540 track kilometers) at a cost of Rs.12,134.50 crore. This electrification is likely to be completed by 2021-22.*

The major trunk routes on IR network have already been electrified and are operational. Considering the requirement for seamless operation of rail traffic across the network, it is necessary that the bottlenecks created by the need to change traction are done away with. The proposed electrification, which is mainly for missing links and last mile connectivity will increase the operational efficiency, enhance the line capacity and improve the average speed of trains.

The approved electrification will reduce the use of imported fossil fuels thereby improve energy security to the Nation. After the planned electrification, there would be reduction in the consumption of high speed diesel oil by about 2.83 billion litres per annum and a reduction in GHG emissions. This will also reduce environmental impact of Railways.

Currently, around two thirds of freight and more than half of passenger traffic in Indian Railways moves on electric traction. However, electric traction accounts for just 37% of the total energy expenses of Indian Railways. Due to this advantage, post electrification, Indian Railways is likely to save Rs 13,510 crore per annum in fuel bill and the same will improve its finances.

The approved electrification will generate direct employment of about 20.4 crore man days during the period of construction.


The benefits from this decision are listed below:



*Capacity & Speed*


100% electrification will provide *seamless train operation* by eliminating detention of trains due to change in traction from diesel to electric and vice versa.
It will help Railways in *enhancing line capacity* due to *higher speed* & *higher haulage capacity* of electric locomotives


*Safety*


Improved signalling system will lead to *enhanced safety* in train operation


*Energy Security*


In line with the new Auto Fuel Policy of the Government, total shift to electric traction will *reduce fossil fuel consumption* of about 2.83 billion liters per annum
*Reduced dependence on imported petroleum* based fuels will ensure energy security to the nation


*Energy bill savings*


Overall *savings in fuel bill* to the extent of Rs. 13,510 cr per annum. Electrification of sections covered under this decision will result in net savings of Rs. 3,793 cr per annum
Reduced expenditure on maintenance of locomotive as electric locomotive maintenance cost is Rs. 16.45 per thousand GTKM compared to diesel locomotive maintenance cost which is Rs. 32.84 per thousand GTKM
Regeneration facility of electric locomotives will save 15-20% energy
Reduced overall requirement of electric loco due to higher horse power




*Sustainability*


Reduced carbon footprint as environmental cost per Tonne Km for Electric Traction is 1.5 Paisa and for Diesel Traction 5.1 paisa
In line with commitment made by India in COP21, total shift to electric traction will reduce CO2 emission of Railways by 24% till 2027-28
Green house gas emission for electric traction will fall below diesel traction by 2019-20 making it environmentally friendly option.


*Employment Generation*


Direct employment during construction phase for about 20.4 crore Man days.


The complete electrification of railway is poised to continue the growth story of Indian Railways. Through the aforementioned benefits, complete electrification will act as a catalyst for the modernisation process and deliver greater economic benefits. It will help Indian Railways become the growth engine of India as envisaged by the Prime Minister Shri Narendra Modi.



****

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anant_s

Newer Version of WAP 5 (likely to be christened WAP 5 HS Class) loco concept for 200 kmph service.
WAP 5 30164 is first loco of this sub-class





@Nilgiri @AndrewJin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

12-September, 2018 17:30 IST
Consumer Price Index Numbers on base 2012=100 for Rural, Urban and combined for the month of August 2018 

The Central Statistics Office (CSO), Ministry of Statistics and Programme Implementation has revised the Base Year of the Consumer Price Index (CPI) from 2010=100 to 2012=100 with effect from the release of indices for the month of January 2015.

2.  In this press note, the CPI (Rural, Urban, Combined) on *Base 2012=100* is being released for the month of August 2018. In addition to this, Consumer Food Price Index (CFPI) for all India Rural, Urban and Combined are also being released for August 2018. All India Inflation rates (_on point to point basis i.e. current month over same month of last year, i.e., August_ _2018_ _over_ _August_ _2017)_, based on General Indices and CFPIs are given as follows:

*All India Inflation rates (%) based on CPI (General) and CFPI *

*Indices*

*August 2018 (Prov.)*

*July 2018 (Final)*

*August 2017 (Final)*

*Rural*

*Urban*

*Combd.*

*Rural*

*Urban*

*Combd.*

*Rural*

*Urban*

*Combd.*

*CPI (General)*

3.41

3.99

3.69

4.11

4.32

4.17

3.22

3.35

3.28

*CFPI*

1.22

-1.21

0.29

2.18

-0.36

1.30

1.38

1.67

1.52

*Notes: Prov. – Provisional, Combd. - Combined*

3. Monthly changes in the General Indices and CFPIs are given below:

*Monthly changes (%) in All India CPI (General) and CFPI: Aug. 2018 over July 2018*

*Indices*

*Rural*

*Urban*

*Combined*

*Index Value*

*% Change*

*Index Value*

*% Change*

*Index Value*

*% Change*

*Aug.18*

*Jul. 18*

*Aug.18*

*Jul. 18*

*Aug.18*

*Jul. 18*

*CPI (General)*

142.5

141.8

0.49

138.0

137.5

0.36

140.4

139.8

0.43

*CFPI*

141.6

140.7

0.64

138.7

139.1

-0.29

140.5

140.1

0.29

*Note: Figures of August 2018 are provisional.*

4. Provisional indices for the month of August 2018 and also the final indices for July 2018 are being released with this note for all-India and for State/UTs. All-India provisional General (all-groups), Group and Sub-group level CPI and CFPI numbers for August 2018 for Rural, Urban and Combined are given in Annexure I. The inflation rates of important categories of items are given in Annexure II. State/UT wise provisional General CPI numbers for Rural, Urban and Combined are given in Annexure III. Inflation rates of major States, having population more than 50 lakhs as per population Census 2011, are given in Annexure IV. State/UT–wise Group CPIs are available on the Ministry’s website (www.mospi.gov.in). 

5. Price data are collected from selected towns by the Field Operations Division of NSSO and from selected villages by the Department of Posts. Price data are received through web portals, maintained by the National Informatics Centre.

_Next date of release: 12th October 2018 (Friday) for September 2018. _ 



*Annexure I*

*All India Consumer Price Indices *

*(Base: 2012=100)*

*Group Code*

*Sub-group Code*

*Description*

*Rural*

*Urban*

*Combined*

*Weights*

*July 18 Index
(Final)*

*Aug. 18 Index
(Prov.)*

*Weights*

*July 18 Index
(Final)*

*Aug. 18 Index
(Prov.)*

*Weights*

*July 18 Index
(Final)*

*Aug. 18 Index
(Prov.)*

_(1)_

_(2)_

_(3)_

_(4)_

_(5)_

_(6)_

_(7)_

_(8)_

_(9)_

_(10)_

_(11)_

_(12)_



1.1.01

Cereals and products

12.35

138.4

139.2

6.59

135.6

136.5

9.67

137.5

138.3



1.1.02

Meat and fish

4.38

149.3

148.9

2.73

148.6

146.4

3.61

149.1

148.0



1.1.03

Egg

0.49

139.3

139.3

0.36

139.1

136.6

0.43

139.2

138.3



1.1.04

Milk and products

7.72

143.4

143.6

5.33

141.0

141.2

6.61

142.5

142.7



1.1.05

Oils and fats

4.21

124.1

125.0

2.81

116.7

117.4

3.56

121.4

122.2



1.1.06

Fruits

2.88

153.3

154.7

2.90

149.7

146.2

2.89

151.6

150.7



1.1.07

Vegetables

7.46

154.2

156.5

4.41

159.2

157.3

6.04

155.9

156.8



1.1.08

Pulses and products

2.95

126.4

126.8

1.73

112.6

113.6

2.38

121.7

122.4



1.1.09

Sugar and Confectionery

1.70

114.3

115.3

0.97

111.8

113.3

1.36

113.5

114.6



1.1.10

Spices

3.11

138.2

138.7

1.79

140.3

141.1

2.50

138.9

139.5



1.2.11

Non-alcoholic beverages

1.37

132.8

133.8

1.13

126.8

127.4

1.26

130.3

131.1



1.1.12

Prepared meals, snacks, sweets etc.

5.56

154.8

155.1

5.54

149.4

150.4

5.55

152.3

152.9

*1*



*Food and beverages*

*54.18*

*142.0*

*142.8*

*36.29*

*140.3*

*140.1*

*45.86*

*141.4*

*141.8*

*2*



*Pan, tobacco and intoxicants*

*3.26*

*156.1*

*156.3*

*1.36*

*161.4*

*162.1*

*2.38*

*157.5*

*157.8*



3.1.01

Clothing

6.32

151.5

152.1

4.72

139.6

140.0

5.58

146.8

147.3



3.1.02

Footwear

1.04

145.1

145.9

0.85

128.9

129.0

0.95

138.4

138.9

*3*



*Clothing and footwear*

*7.36*

*150.6*

*151.2*

*5.57*

*137.9*

*138.3*

*6.53*

*145.6*

*146.1*

*4*



*Housing*

*-*

*-*

*-*

*21.67*

*143.6*

*144.6*

*10.07*

*143.6*

*144.6*

*5*



*Fuel and light*

*7.94*

*146.8*

*147.5*

*5.58*

*128.1*

*129.7*

*6.84*

*139.7*

*140.8*



6.1.01

Household goods and services

3.75

143.1

143.7

3.87

133.6

134.4

3.80

138.6

139.3



6.1.02

Health

6.83

139.0

139.4

4.81

133.6

134.8

5.89

137.0

137.7



6.1.03

Transport and communication

7.60

127.5

128.2

9.73

120.1

120.7

8.59

123.6

124.3



6.1.04

Recreation and amusement

1.37

138.4

138.6

2.04

129.0

129.8

1.68

133.1

133.6



6.1.05

Education

3.46

145.8

146.8

5.62

144.0

145.3

4.46

144.7

145.9



6.1.06

Personal care and effects

4.25

131.4

131.3

3.47

128.2

128.3

3.89

130.1

130.1

*6*



*Miscellaneous*

*27.26*

*136.0*

*136.5*

*29.53*

*130.2*

*131.0*

*28.32*

*133.2*

*133.8*

*General Index (All Groups)*

*100.00*

*141.8*

*142.5*

*100.00*

*137.5*

*138.0*

*100.00*

*139.8*

*140.4*

*Consumer Food Price Index*

*47.25*

*140.7*

*141.6*

*29.62*

*139.1*

*138.7*

*39.06*

*140.1*

*140.5*

*Notes: *


*Prov. : Provisional.*
*- : CPI (Rural) for housing is not compiled.*
* The weights are indicative to show relative importance of groups and sub-groups. However, all India indices have been compiled as weighted average of State indices.*


*Annexure II*

*All India annual inflation rates (%) for August 2018 (Provisional)*

*(Base: 2012=100)*

*Group Code*

*Sub-group Code*

*Description*

*Rural*

*Urban*

*Combined*



*Aug. 17 Index
(Final)*

*Aug. 18*

*Index
(Prov.)*

*Inflation Rate
(%)*

*Aug. 17 Index
(Final)*

*Aug. 18*

*Index
(Prov.)*

*Inflation Rate
(%)*

*Aug. 17 Index
(Final)*

*Aug. 18*

*Index
(Prov.)*

*Inflation Rate
(%)*



_(1)_

_(2)_

_(3)_

_(4)_

_(5)_

_(6)_

_(7)_

_(8)_

_(9)_

_(10)_

_(11)_

_(12)_




1.1.01

Cereals and products

134.8

139.2

3.26

133.2

136.5

2.48

134.3

138.3

2.98




1.1.02

Meat and fish

143.1

148.9

4.05

143.9

146.4

1.74

143.4

148.0

3.21




1.1.03

Egg

130.0

139.3

7.15

128.3

136.6

6.47

129.3

138.3

6.96




1.1.04

Milk and products

139.4

143.6

3.01

138.3

141.2

2.10

139.0

142.7

2.66




1.1.05

Oils and fats

120.5

125.0

3.73

114.1

117.4

2.89

118.1

122.2

3.47




1.1.06

Fruits

148.0

154.7

4.53

142.7

146.2

2.45

145.5

150.7

3.57




1.1.07

Vegetables

162.9

156.5

-3.93

179.8

157.3

-12.51

168.6

156.8

-7.00




1.1.08

Pulses and products

137.4

126.8

-7.71

123.5

113.6

-8.02

132.7

122.4

-7.76




1.1.09

Sugar and Confectionery

120.8

115.3

-4.55

122.1

113.3

-7.21

121.2

114.6

-5.45




1.1.10

Spices

134.7

138.7

2.97

137.5

141.1

2.62

135.6

139.5

2.88




1.2.11

Non-alcoholic beverages

131.6

133.8

1.67

124.6

127.4

2.25

128.7

131.1

1.86




1.1.12

Prepared meals, snacks, sweets etc.

148.7

155.1

4.30

144.5

150.4

4.08

146.8

152.9

4.16



*1*


*Food and beverages*

*140.6*

*142.8*

*1.56*

*140.5*

*140.1*

*-0.28*

*140.6*

*141.8*

*0.85*



*2*


*Pan, tobacco and intoxicants*

*149.0*

*156.3*

*4.90*

*152.1*

*162.1*

*6.57*

*149.8*

*157.8*

*5.34*




3.1.01

Clothing

145.3

152.1

4.68

132.7

140.0

5.50

140.3

147.3

4.99




3.1.02

Footwear

139.2

145.9

4.81

124.3

129.0

3.78

133.0

138.9

4.44



*3*


*Clothing and footwear*

*144.5*

*151.2*

*4.64*

*131.4*

*138.3*

*5.25*

*139.3*

*146.1*

*4.88*



*4*


*Housing*

*-*

*-*

*-*

*134.4*

*144.6*

*7.59*

*134.4*

*144.6*

*7.59*



*5*


*Fuel and light*

*136.4*

*147.5*

*8.14*

*118.9*

*129.7*

*9.08*

*129.8*

*140.8*

*8.47*




6.1.01

Household goods and services

137.3

143.7

4.66

127.7

134.4

5.25

132.8

139.3

4.89




6.1.02

Health

133.0

139.4

4.81

125.7

134.8

7.24

130.2

137.7

5.76




6.1.03

Transport and communication

120.3

128.2

6.57

114.6

120.7

5.32

117.3

124.3

5.97




6.1.04

Recreation and amusement

131.5

138.6

5.40

124.1

129.8

4.59

127.3

133.6

4.95




6.1.05

Education

140.2

146.8

4.71

135.7

145.3

7.07

137.6

145.9

6.03




6.1.06

Personal care and effects

125.4

131.3

4.70

123.3

128.3

4.06

124.5

130.1

4.50



*6*


*Miscellaneous*

*129.7*

*136.5*

*5.24*

*123.8*

*131.0*

*5.82*

*126.8*

*133.8*

*5.52*



*General Index (All Groups)*

*137.8*

*142.5*

*3.41*

*132.7*

*138.0*

*3.99*

*135.4*

*140.4*

*3.69*



*Consumer Food Price Index*

*139.9*

*141.6*

*1.22*

*140.4*

*138.7*

*-1.21*

*140.1*

*140.5*

*0.29*



















*Notes: *


*Prov. : Provisional.*
*- : CPI (Rural) for housing is not compiled.*


*Annexure III*

*State/UT wise General Consumer Price Indices *

*(Base: 2012=100)*

*State/UT Code*

*Name of the State/UT*

*Rural*

*Urban*

*Combined*

*Weights*

*July 18 Index
(Final)*

*Aug. 18 Index
(Prov.)*

*Weights*

*July 18 Index
(Final)*

*Aug. 18 Index
(Prov.)*

*Weights*

*July 18 Index
(Final)*

*Aug. 18 Index
(Prov.)*

_(1)_

_(2)_

_(3)_

_(4)_

_(5)_

_(6)_

_(7)_

_(8)_

_(9)_

_(10)_

_(11)_

01

Jammu & Kashmir

1.14

149.4

149.4

0.72

138.6

139.6

0.94

145.6

145.9

02

Himachal Pradesh

1.03

139.6

140.0

0.26

135.7

137.1

0.67

138.9

139.5

03

Punjab

3.31

139.4

140.3

3.09

133.1

133.0

3.21

136.6

137.0

04

Chandigarh

0.02

143.2

144.6

0.34

134.5

134.8

0.17

135.0

135.4

05

Uttarakhand

1.06

134.5

134.7

0.73

133.2

134.0

0.91

134.0

134.4

06

Haryana

3.30

138.6

139.7

3.35

135.7

136.1

3.32

137.2

138.0

07

Delhi

0.28

133.8

133.9

5.64

139.8

140.6

2.77

139.5

140.2

08

Rajasthan

6.63

140.2

141.1

4.23

140.9

141.1

5.51

140.4

141.1

09

Uttar Pradesh

14.83

136.6

137.7

9.54

139.7

140.0

12.37

137.7

138.5

10

Bihar

8.21

141.5

142.4

1.62

136.7

138.6

5.14

140.8

141.8

11

Sikkim

0.06

147.2

146.1

0.03

145.8

146.7

0.05

146.7

146.3

12

Arunachal Pradesh

0.14

154.9

156.8

0.06

--

--

0.10

--

--

13

Nagaland

0.14

152.8

151.2

0.12

137.7

137.7

0.13

146.4

145.5

14

Manipur

0.23

164.8

164.5

0.12

135.0

136.8

0.18

155.4

155.7

15

Mizoram

0.07

137.8

137.5

0.13

130.2

130.2

0.10

133.2

133.0

16

Tripura

0.35

147.8

148.6

0.14

142.1

143.5

0.25

146.3

147.3

17

Meghalaya

0.28

141.0

142.1

0.15

132.1

132.6

0.22

138.2

139.2

18

Assam

2.63

140.9

141.4

0.79

132.8

134.5

1.77

139.2

140.0

19

West Bengal

6.99

144.3

145.9

7.20

137.8

138.6

7.09

141.2

142.5

20

Jharkhand

1.96

147.3

147.4

1.39

136.3

136.8

1.69

143.1

143.4

21

Odisha

2.93

145.5

145.9

1.31

134.8

136.1

2.18

142.5

143.2

22

Chhattisgarh

1.68

143.9

145.6

1.22

139.3

139.4

1.46

142.1

143.2

23

Madhya Pradesh

4.93

135.9

136.4

3.97

138.4

139.1

4.48

136.9

137.5

24

Gujarat

4.54

142.3

143.3

6.82

132.5

132.9

5.60

136.8

137.4

25

Daman & Diu

0.02

163.1

164.0

0.02

133.6

133.4

0.02

150.7

151.2

26

Dadra & Nagar Haveli

0.02

139.9

141.4

0.04

132.1

132.7

0.03

134.7

135.6

27

Maharashtra

8.25

143.9

144.2

18.86

132.9

133.7

13.18

136.6

137.2

28

Andhra Pradesh

5.40

145.4

145.4

3.64

138.1

138.8

4.58

142.7

143.0

29

Karnataka

5.09

141.8

141.7

6.81

142.6

143.1

5.89

142.2

142.5

30

Goa

0.14

150.1

151.7

0.25

135.4

134.5

0.19

141.1

141.2

31

Lakshadweep

0.01

137.2

139.0

0.01

133.7

135.6

0.01

135.4

137.3

32

Kerala

5.50

146.4

146.9

3.46

144.5

145.2

4.55

145.7

146.3

33

Tamil Nadu

5.55

144.0

143.9

9.20

141.2

141.3

7.25

142.3

142.4

34

Puducherry

0.08

145.8

145.8

0.27

137.8

138.3

0.17

139.8

140.2

35

Andaman & Nicobar Islands

0.05

147.1

146.6

0.07

136.4

134.4

0.06

141.7

140.4

36

Telangana

3.16

146.3

146.6

4.41

137.7

138.1

3.74

141.6

141.9

*99*

*All India*

*100.00*

*141.8*

*142.5*

*100.00*

*137.5*

*138.0*

*100.00*

*139.8*

*140.4*

*Notes:* 

*1. Prov. : Provisional.*

*2. -- : indicates the receipt of price schedules is less than 80% of allocated schedules and therefore indices are not compiled.*



*Annexure IV*



*Major State/UT wise annual inflation rates (%) for August 2018 (Provisional)*

*(Base: 2012=100)*

*State/UT Code*

*Name of the State/UT*

*Rural*

*Urban*

*Combined*

*Aug. 17 Index
(Final)*

*Aug. 18*

*Index
(Prov.)*

*Inflation Rate
(%)*

*Aug. 17 Index
(Final)*

*Aug. 18*

*Index
(Prov.)*

*Inflation Rate
(%)*

*Aug. 17 Index
(Final)*

*Aug. 18*

*Index
(Prov.)*

*Inflation Rate
(%)*

_(1)_

_(2)_

_(3)_

_(4)_

_(5)_

_(6)_

_(7)_

_(8)_

_(9)_

_(10)_

_(11)_

01

Jammu & Kashmir

141.6

149.4

5.51

130.2

139.6

7.22

137.6

145.9

6.03

02

Himachal Pradesh

137.9

140.0

1.52

130.0

137.1

5.46

136.5

139.5

2.20

03

Punjab

134.3

140.3

4.47

130.4

133.0

1.99

132.6

137.0

3.32

05

Uttarakhand

131.3

134.7

2.59

126.6

134.0

5.85

129.5

134.4

3.78

06

Haryana

135.2

139.7

3.33

129.8

136.1

4.85

132.7

138.0

3.99

07

Delhi

133.6

133.9

0.22

137.5

140.6

2.25

137.3

140.2

2.11

08

Rajasthan

140.8

141.1

0.21

136.0

141.1

3.75

139.1

141.1

1.44

09

Uttar Pradesh

133.2

137.7

3.38

132.5

140.0

5.66

132.9

138.5

4.21

10

Bihar

138.0

142.4

3.19

130.7

138.6

6.04

136.9

141.8

3.58

18

Assam

132.3

141.4

6.88

130.7

134.5

2.91

132.0

140.0

6.06

19

West Bengal

135.7

145.9

7.52

132.0

138.6

5.00

134.0

142.5

6.34

20

Jharkhand

142.7

147.4

3.29

132.0

136.8

3.64

138.6

143.4

3.46

21

Odisha

141.1

145.9

3.40

131.6

136.1

3.42

138.4

143.2

3.47*

22

Chhattisgarh

143.4

145.6

1.53

131.4

139.4

6.09

138.8

143.2

3.17

23

Madhya Pradesh

132.8

136.4

2.71

132.1

139.1

5.30

132.5

137.5

3.77

24

Gujarat

141.3

143.3

1.42

129.7

132.9

2.47

134.7

137.4

2.00

27

Maharashtra

141.5

144.2

1.91

128.5

133.7

4.05

132.9

137.2

3.24

28

Andhra Pradesh

141.3

145.4

2.90

134.4

138.8

3.27

138.8

143.0

3.03

29

Karnataka

140.9

141.7

0.57

138.4

143.1

3.40

139.6

142.5

2.08

32

Kerala

139.6

146.9

5.23

137.7

145.2

5.45

138.9

146.3

5.33

33

Tamil Nadu

138.3

143.9

4.05

136.7

141.3

3.37

137.4

142.4

3.64

36

Telangana

137.8

146.6

6.39

134.6

138.1

2.60

136.0

141.9

4.34

*99*

*All India*

*137.8*

*142.5*

*3.41*

*132.7*

*138.0*

*3.99*

*135.4*

*140.4*

*3.69*

*Notes:* 


*Prov. : Provisional.*
** : More than those of Rural as well as Urban due to rounding.*

12-September, 2018 17:30 IST
*Quick estimates of Index of Industrial Production and use-based index for the month of July, 2018 (base 2011-12=100) *

The Quick Estimates of Index of Industrial Production (IIP) with base 2011-12 for the month of July 2018 stands at 125.8, which is 6.6 percent higher as compared to the level in the month of July 2017. The cumulative growth for the period April-July 2018 over the corresponding period of the previous year stands at 5.4 percent.

2. The Indices of Industrial Production for the Mining, Manufacturing and Electricity sectors for the month of July 2018 stand at 95.8, 127.6 and 162.1 respectively, with the corresponding growth rates of 3.7 percent, 7.0 percent and 6.7 percent as compared to July 2017 (Statement I). The cumulative growth in these three sectors during April-July 2018 over the corresponding period of 2017 has been 5.0 percent, 5.6 percent and 5.3 percent respectively.

3. In terms of industries, twenty out of the twenty three industry groups (as per 2-digit NIC-2008) in the manufacturing sector have shown positive growth during the month of July 2018 as compared to the corresponding month of the previous year (Statement II). The industry group ‘Manufacture of furniture’ has shown the highest positive growth of 42.7 percent followed by 30.8 percent in ‘Manufacture of computer, electronic and optical products’ and 28.4 percent in ‘Manufacture of tobacco products’. On the other hand, the industry group ‘Manufacture of paper and paper products’ and ‘Printing and reproduction of recorded media’ have shown the highest negative growth of (-) 2.7 percent followed by (-) 0.9 percent in ‘Manufacture of machinery and equipment n.e.c.’.

4. As per Use-based classification, the growth rates in July 2018 over July 2017 are 6.9 percent in Primary goods, 3.0 percent in Capital goods, 1.2 percent in Intermediate goods and 8.4 percent in Infrastructure/ Construction Goods (Statement III). The Consumer durables and Consumer non-durables have recorded growth of 14.4 percent and 5.6 percent respectively.

5. Details of item groups exhibiting larger variations in production in absolute terms and weighted terms in Statement IV.

6. Along with the Quick Estimates of IIP for the month of July 2018, the indices for June 2018 have undergone the first revision and those for April 2018 have undergone the final revision in the light of the updated data received from the source agencies.

7. Statements giving Quick Estimates of the Index of Industrial Production at Sectoral, 2-digit level of National Industrial Classification (NIC-2008) and by Use-based classification for the month of July 2018, along with the growth rates over the corresponding month of the previous year including the cumulative indices are enclosed.

8. Release of the Index for August 2018 will be on Friday, 12 October 2018.



Note: -


This Press release information is also available at the Website of the Ministry - http://www.mospi.nic.in
Press release in Hindi follows and shall be available at: http:// mospi.nic.in/hi 


*STATEMENT I: INDEX OF INDUSTRIAL PRODUCTION - SECTORAL*

*(Base : 2011-12=100)*


*Month*

*Mining*

*Manufacturing*

*Electricity*

*General*

*(14.372472)*

*(77.63321)*

*(7.994318)*

*(100)*

*2017-18*

*2018-19*

*2017-18*

*2018-19*

*2017-18*

*2018-19*

*2017-18*

*2018-19*

Apr

98.8

102.6

117.3

123.1

150.6

153.7

117.3

122.6

May

101.7

107.6

125.6

130.2

158.1

164.7

124.8

129.7

Jun

98.5

105.0

120.3

128.3

147.4

159.9

119.3

127.5

Jul*

92.4

95.8

119.3

127.6

151.9

162.1

118.0

125.8

Aug

92.6



124.1



155.4



122.1



Sep

94.4



125.6



150.5



123.1



Oct

100.8



123.7



149.8



122.5



Nov

107.7



127.7



140.1



125.8



Dec

115.5



132.0



143.9



130.6



Jan

114.7



133.8



149.5



132.3



Feb

110.1



129.7



136.1



127.4



Mar

131.6



140.2



156.7



140.3



Average






























Apr-Jul

97.9

102.8

120.6

127.3

152.0

160.1

119.9

126.4

















Growth over the corresponding period of previous year























Jul*

4.5

3.7

-0.1

7.0

6.6

6.7

1.0

6.6















Apr-Jul

2.0

5.0

1.2

5.6

5.6

5.3

1.7

5.4



















** Indices for Jul 2018 are Quick Estimates.*


*NOTE : Indices for the months of Apr'18 and Jun'18 incorporate updated production data.*





*STATEMENT II: INDEX OF INDUSTRIAL PRODUCTION - (2-DIGIT LEVEL)*

*(Base: 2011-12=100)*

*Industry*

*Description*

*Weight*

*Index*

*Cumulative Index*

*Percentage growth*

*code*





*Jul'17*

*Jul'18**

*Apr-Jul*

*Jul'18**

*Apr-Jul*











*2017-18*

*2018-19*



*2018-19*

10

Manufacture of food products

5.3025

93.9

94.9

91.4

99.6

1.1

9.0

11

Manufacture of beverages

1.0354

92.1

106.5

107.6

117.4

15.6

9.1

12

Manufacture of tobacco products

0.7985

68.4

87.8

96.2

86.8

28.4

-9.8

13

Manufacture of textiles

3.2913

116.4

119.8

116.4

117.9

2.9

1.3

14

Manufacture of wearing apparel

1.3225

134.2

147.3

147.9

143.8

9.8

-2.8

15

Manufacture of leather and related products

0.5021

124.0

135.5

130.2

131.7

9.3

1.2

16

Manufacture of wood and products of wood and cork, except furniture; manufacture of articles of straw and plaiting materials

0.1930

93.5

99.4

91.9

97.2

6.3

5.8

17

Manufacture of paper and paper products

0.8724

112.2

109.2

111.0

108.9

-2.7

-1.9

18

Printing and reproduction of recorded media

0.6798

102.4

99.6

98.8

94.8

-2.7

-4.0

19

Manufacture of coke and refined petroleum products

11.7749

118.2

130.9

118.9

127.4

10.7

7.1

20

Manufacture of chemicals and chemical products

7.8730

111.7

116.2

111.0

116.4

4.0

4.9

21

Manufacture of pharmaceuticals, medicinal chemical and botanical products

4.9810

200.2

214.5

199.7

201.9

7.1

1.1

22

Manufacture of rubber and plastics products

2.4222

107.3

107.6

112.8

108.2

0.3

-4.1

23

Manufacture of other non-metallic mineral products

4.0853

109.2

115.1

111.8

122.9

5.4

9.9

24

Manufacture of basic metals

12.8043

131.7

135.9

133.3

137.2

3.2

2.9

25

Manufacture of fabricated metal products, except machinery and equipment

2.6549

96.5

106.5

95.7

106.4

10.4

11.2

26

Manufacture of computer, electronic and optical products

1.5704

135.2

176.8

128.0

171.4

30.8

33.9

27

Manufacture of electrical equipment

2.9983

96.3

103.9

99.9

107.0

7.9

7.1

28

Manufacture of machinery and equipment n.e.c.

4.7653

109.0

108.0

111.3

114.2

-0.9

2.6

29

Manufacture of motor vehicles, trailers and semi-trailers

4.8573

109.4

124.8

103.5

124.1

14.1

19.9

30

Manufacture of other transport equipment

1.7763

131.2

156.0

130.1

148.9

18.9

14.5

31

Manufacture of furniture

0.1311

145.9

208.2

171.7

202.4

42.7

17.9

32

Other manufacturing

0.9415

89.9

93.1

126.5

90.7

3.6

-28.3



















05

Mining

14.3725

92.4

95.8

97.9

102.8

3.7

5.0

10-32

Manufacturing

77.6332

119.3

127.6

120.6

127.3

7.0

5.6

35

Electricity

7.9943

151.9

162.1

152.0

160.1

6.7

5.3





















General Index

100.00

118.0

125.8

119.9

126.4

6.6

5.4

* Figures for July 2018 are Quick Estimates.




*STATEMENT III: INDEX OF INDUSTRIAL PRODUCTION - USE-BASED*

*(Base :2011-12=100)*



*Primary goods*

*Capital goods*

*Intermediate goods*

*Infrastructure/ Construction goods*

*Consumer durables*

*Consumer non-durables*

*Month*

*(34.048612)*

*(8.223043)*

*(17.221487)*

*(12.338363)*

*(12.839296)*

*(15.329199)*



*2017-18*

*2018-19*

*2017-18*

*2018-19*

*2017-18*

*2018-19*

*2017-18*

*2018-19*

*2017-18*

*2018-19*

*2017-18*

*2018-19*

Apr

116.5

119.7

88.9

97.6

119.6

120.1

125.2

135.9

119.7

124.4

123.5

132.8

May

122.0

129.0

99.7

106.6

123.3

124.3

130.8

140.5

125.1

133.1

140.9

138.0

Jun

116.4

127.2

99.8

109.6

120.0

121.8

130.2

140.9

117.6

133.3

128.2

128.4

Jul*

115.7

123.7

96.5

99.4

119.8

121.2

124.6

135.1

117.0

133.8

128.3

135.5

Aug

117.8



101.7



123.0



128.3



128.1



131.4



Sep

117.0



107.6



123.8



125.3



129.9



136.9



Oct

122.1



97.6



122.6



132.0



119.0



132.1



Nov

120.9



104.3



125.4



129.3



122.0



149.1



Dec

128.0



110.1



131.0



134.0



119.3



153.4



Jan

129.2



111.1



130.6



138.3



125.6



153.3



Feb

119.5



118.8



124.8



138.5



124.0



146.6



Mar

136.5



130.5



137.4



147.9



136.1



154.5



Average













































Apr-Jul

117.7

124.9

96.2

103.3

120.7

121.9

127.7

138.1

119.9

131.2

130.2

133.7



























Growth over the corresponding period of previous year

































Jul*

2.2

6.9

-1.1

3.0

-2.8

1.2

4.3

8.4

-2.4

14.4

4.1

5.6





















Apr-Jul

2.2

6.1

-3.5

7.4

0.0

1.0

2.4

8.1

-1.5

9.4

6.8

2.7



























** Indices for Jul 2018 are Quick Estimates.*


*NOTE : Indices for the months of Apr'18 and Jun'18 incorporate updated production data.*





*STATEMENT IV*



Sl No

Item Group

Weights (%)

Production Growth (%)

*Item Groups with high positive growth in production*

1

Stainless steel utensils

0.17

76.2

2

Vaccine for veterinary medicine

0.45

67.7

3

Commercial Vehicles

0.94

28.1

4

Bars and Rods of Alloy and Stainless Steel

0.57

23.4

*Item Groups with high negative growth in production*

1

Sugar

0.76

-91.4

2

Anti-malarial drugs

0.27

-73.3

3

API & formulations of hypo-lipidemic agents incl. anti-hyper-triglyceridemics (e.g. simvastatin, atorvastatin, etc); anti-hypertensive

0.31

-71.5

4

Copper electrodes

0.22

-70.1



Sl No

Item Group

Weights (%)

Contribution to IIP Growth

*High Positive Contributors*

1

Electricity

7.99

0.6910

2

Diesel

5.71

0.6488

3

Scientific instruments/ apparatus for drawing, calculating and measurement

0.04

0.4186

4

Mining

14.37

0.4141

5

Vaccine for veterinary medicine

0.45

0.3613

*High Negative Contributors*

1

Copper bars, rods & wire rods

0.64

-0.4303

2

Separators including decanter centrifuge

0.16

-0.2770

3

Pig iron

0.40

-0.2009

4

Copper electrodes

0.22

-0.1528

5

Paper of all kinds excluding newsprint

0.25

-0.1415






Ministry of Statistics & Programme Implementation
12-September, 2018 16:14 IST
*Cabinet approves continuation of Capacity Development Scheme for the period 2017-18 to 2019-20 *

The Cabinet Committee on Economic Affairs, chaired by the Prime Minister Shri Narendra Modi has approved continuation of the Capacity Development Scheme for the period 2017-18 to 2019-20 with an outlay of Rs 2,250 crore.



The Capacity Development Scheme is an Ongoing Central Sector Scheme of MoSPI. The overall objective of the scheme is to augment infrastructural, technical as well as manpower resources for making available credible and timely Official Statistics for policy makers and public at large.



The major ongoing activities under the Capacity Development Scheme, include augmenting resources for bringing out important statistical products, such as Gross Domestic Product (GDP), Consumer Price Index (CPI), Index of Industrial Production (IIP), Statistical classifications, etc.; conducting various Socio-Economic surveys, capacity building and strengthening statistical coordination, and improving IT infrastructure. Periodic Labour Force Survey (PLFS), a continuous survey to assess quarterly labour data in urban areas and annual labour data for the whole country (urban and rural areas), was launched in April, 2017 under the scheme.



The Capacity Development Scheme has two Sub-schemes, Economic Census and Support for Statistical Strengthening (SSS). Under Economic Census, listing of all non-agricultural establishments is undertaken periodically, which forms the basis for conducting detailed socio-economic surveys. The last (6l) Economic Census was conducted during January, 2013 to April, 2014 and the Government now aims to conduct the Census once every three years in future. The SSS Sub-scheme is to strengthen State/ Sub-State level statistical systems/ infrastructure to facilitate development of a robust national system. Funds are released to States/ UTs for this purpose after detailed examination of their proposals.



In view of the requirement for better statistical coverage of sectors/areas, in addition to the regular ongoing activities, the Ministry proposes to also take up three new surveys under the Capacity Development Scheme, namely, Time Use Survey (TUS), Annual Survey of Service Sector Enterprises (ASSSE), and Annual Survey of Unincorporated Sector Enterprises (ASUSE).

****


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Railways
14-September, 2018 17:58 IST
*Ministry of Railways to observe “Swachhta- Hi- Sewa Pakhwada” from 15th September to 2nd October 2018 to commemorate the 150th birth anniversary of Mahatma Gandhi, the father of the Nation *

Railway stations associated with Mahatma Gandhi to be painted thematically.

Ministry of Railways is observing ‘Swachhta Hi Sewa Pakhwada’ across its entire network from15th September to 2nd October 2018 to commemorate the 150th birth anniversary of Mahatma Gandhi, the father of the Nation. 

Detailed guidelines for the ‘Pakhwada’ have been formulated and circulated to each unit of Indian Railways and the entire network is gearing up to observe the ‘Pakhwada’ in the most effective manner. Minister of Railways & Coal, Shri Piyush Goyal has instructed the Railway Administration to make this Pakhwada a grand success and to give special focus on cleanliness at Railway Stations and in trains. Chairman, Railway Board, Shri Ashwani Lohani has also directed that Officers and Staff of all departments should be made aware of this campaign and should be substantially involved in various activities during ‘Swachhta Pakhwada’.

During the Swachchta Pakhwada, tree plantation on over 100 kms on railway track is planned. Cleaning of approaches to 43 stations associated with Mahatma Gandhi & 28 stations near iconic places & golden triangle Delhi, Agra, Jaipur will be undertaken during this fortnight. Railway stations associated with Mahatma Gandhi will be painted thematically. Swachhta Logo & National Flag will be displayed on all coaches by 2nd October, 2018.

The Pakhwada will commence with the administration of Swachhta pledge to all Railway personnel. Then onwards, each date of the ‘Pakhwada’ has been associated with a particular theme pertaining to cleanliness. Two days each are proposed to be devoted to Swachh Station, Swachh Train, Swachh Neer, Swachh Parisar, Swachh Samwad, Swachh Awareness across the entire network of Indian Railways.

To make “Swachta Hi Seva” initiative a grand success, it has been decided to include intensive awareness campaign using social media, Nukkad Natak, audio/video clips to motivate and involve passengers, students, families, pensioners, SHGs and other stake holders to also participate in the various activities of the “Swachhta-Hi-Sewa Pakhwada”.

***


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Rural Development
14-September, 2018 17:25 IST
*Union Minister of Rural Development, Panchayati Raj and Mines, Shri Narendra Singh Tomar chairs the 20th Central Employment Guarantee Council meeting in Bhopal *

Banking issues that act as a hindrance for MNREGA wage payment will be removed through the recently launched India Post Payments Bank: Shri Narendra Singh Tomar

MNREGA is the largest employment generating scheme in the country. This scheme is demand based and provides employment to 5.5 to 6 crore people of the country. This was stated by the Union Minister of Rural Development, Panchayati Raj and Mines, Shri Narendra Singh Tomar while addressing the 20th Central Employment Guarantee Council (CEGC) meeting that was held in Bhopal today. Shri Tomar said that the scheme is become more encompassing and 260 types of works have now been covered under it. The Union Minister asserted that most of the banking issues that act as a hindrance for MNREGA wage payment will be removed through the recently launched India Post Payments Bank.

Union Rural Development Minister further said that success of MNREGA was the result of hard work of the Central Government as well as the State Governments and the District Administration and its affiliates. Shri Tomar said that for the overall and balanced development of the villages, there is a need for advance planning by the village panchayats. He also emphasized on a better system of training to increase the quality and capacity of the Gram Panchayat Employment Assistant.

Addressing the meeting, Minister of State for Rural Development Shri Ram Kripal Yadav said that MNREGA is a very important scheme and it has played a major role in elevating the standard of living of the people of rural India. He said that in the current financial year, the budget of MNREGA has increased to 55,000 crore rupees.

During the meeting, it was suggested that insurance may be provided to the laborers working under MNREGA and such schemes should be linked to the Pradhan Mantri Suraksha Bima Yojana. The action taken on the suggestions received in the previous meeting and the steps taken for redressal of grievances were also discussed. The achievements of MNREGA were also highlighted through a PowerPoint presentation.

Senior officials of the Ministry of Rural Development and Panchayati Raj participated in the meeting along with members from different states and senior officials of the State Government.

*******


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Labour & Employment
17-September, 2018 18:16 IST
*DCBO to be Opened in each District of the Country in Phased Manner- Santosh Gangwar *

ESIC “Chinta Se Mukti” Mobile App Now on Umang Platform

Shri Santosh Kumar Gangwar, Union Minister of State (I/C) for Labour & Employment, participated in “Swachhata Hi Sewa Movement” at ESIC Model Hospital & Post Graduate Institute of Medical Science and Research (PGIMSR), Basaidarapur, New Delhi today.

Shri Gangwar announced that Dispensary Cum-Branch Office (DCBO) is being started in 29 districts. Gradually, it will be extended in the entire country. The DCBOs will be set up in every district to make presence of primary care services, irrespective of whether a district has already a State run Dispensary in that area.

He further informed that DCBO will perform the functions of both dispensary and branch office. Generally these are two separate units but in case of a DCBO, these will act as single unit providing Patient Services and cash benefit payments under one roof besides providing medicines to patient attending DCBO. DCBO will also distribute medicines to Insurance Medical Practitioner (IMP) and Employer Utility Dispensary (EUD) referred patients and will make referrals for secondary care, payment of bills of empanelled chemist/diagnostic center and to provide IT help care services to IPs/employers. It will reimburse the medical reimbursement claim bills of beneficiaries of medicines and lab bills outside the approved list of medicines and lab tests prescribed by the modified EUD and modified IMP/IMP. Full establishment and operational cost of DCBO would be borne by ESIC and the concerned State would not be bearing any expenditure under this head.

Shri Gangwar also informed that now ESIC “Chinta Se Mukti“ mobile app is available on UMANG platform of Govt. of India. With this app, the Insured Persons can view their contribution history, personal profile, claim status and also their entitlement to benefits. Grievances can also be lodged through this app. Besides, Insured Persons can also view knowledge bank on health topics and audio-visuals on benefits under ESI Scheme.






Officials of Ministry of Labour & Employment, ESIC and Insured Persons & beneficiaries of ESI Scheme also observed ‘Swachhata Hi Sewa Movement’. The Minister said that cleanliness is godliness and reiterated the importance of cleanliness to prevent diseases. Shri Gangwar also planted saplings and took round of ESIC Hospital and inspected the construction work going on there.

****






Ministry of Labour & Employment
17-September, 2018 15:41 IST
*Workers are architects of Modern India- Santosh Gangwar *

Vishwakarma Rashtriya Puraskar and National Safety Awards Presented in New Delhi 

Minister of State (I/C) for Labour and Employment, Shri Santosh Kumar Gangwar greeted everybody on Vishwakarma Jayanti and said that workers of the country are architects of modern India. He gave away 28 Vishwakarma Rashtriya Puraskar (VRP) shared by 139 individuals and 128 National Safety Awards (NSA) for the performance year 2016 at a special function at New Delhi today. Addressing the function Shri Gangwar said that there are around six crore organized sector workers who are getting benefits of EPFO and ESIC. Prime Minister Shri Narendra Modi is specially concerned about around 40 crore unorganized sector workers. The Union Government has taken many steps to enhance their working conditions, safety and social security in order to improve their standard of living.



An amount of Rs. 40,000 crores has been collected as cess for welfare of construction workers and this fund is being utilized by state governments for welfare of nearly five crore construction workers. Our government is concerned for well being and safety of women workers too. Recently, Crèche facility for the organization with 50 or more workers has been made compulsory. Maternity Leave has been extended up to 26 weeks from 12 weeks. The honorarium of 14 Lakh Aanganwadi workers have been increased from Rs. 3,000 per month to Rs. 4,500 per month. Likewise, honorarium of Aanganwadi helpers has also been increased from Rs. 1,500 to Rs. 2,250 per month, he added.



Shri Gangwar further said that the Ministry is making efforts to increase employment opportunities through Pradhan Manrti Rojgar Protsahan Yojana. Twelve per cent of the Employees’ Provident Fund (EPF) contribution of new employees is being given by government so that employees may not have to bear this cost and enhancement of employment opportunities. The government has spent Rs. 1,744 crores for this EPF contribution for around 72 Lakh employees of nearly 87,000 organizations.



Secretary, Ministry of Labour and Employment, Shri Heeralal Samariya congratulated all the award winners and appealed management of the organizations to make efforts for skill up-gradation of the workers. He said that Swatchhta Pakhwara is being observed by the Ministry and Seva Diwas is also being celebrated today.



The Ministry of Labour & Employment has been operating the “Vishwakarma Rashtriya Puraskar” (Previously known as Shram Vir National Awards) and “National Safety awards” since 1965. VRP is awarded in recognition of outstanding suggestions given by a worker or group of workers and implemented by the management during the previous calendar year resulting improvement in quality, productivity and working conditions such as safety, health and environmental conservation in the industrial undertakings where “Suggestion Schemes” are in operation.



28 VRP awards were given in the form of cash prize and a certificate of merit in three categories: Five Awards of Rs. 75,000/- in Class ‘A’, Eight Awards of Rs. 50,000/- in Class ‘B’ and Fifteen Awards of Rs. 25,000/- in class ‘C’ categories.



The NSA is given in recognition of outstanding safety performance of industrial establishments, construction sites, ports and installations under Atomic Energy Regulatory Board (AERB) to stimulate and maintain the interests of both the management and the workers in accident prevention programmes. The awards were given under twelve schemes, out of which ten are meant for Factories /Construction sites /Installations under AERB and two are for Ports. Under each award, a Shield and a Certificate of Merit was given to each of the Award Winners and Runners-up. The establishments are classified in different schemes on the basis of working of highest man-hours. For the performance year-2016 a total of 128 Awards in twelve categories were given which include 76 winners and 52 runner-ups.



Additional Secretary, Smt. Anuradha Prasad, Trade Union Representatives, Family Members of Award Winners and senior officials of the Ministry were present on the occasion.

*Click here to see VRP Awards*

*Click here to see NSA Awards*

****


----------



## Hindustani78

Prime Minister's Office
19-September, 2018 14:51 IST
*PM to lay foundation stone for India International Convention and Expo Centre, Dwarka on September 20 *

The Prime Minister, Shri Narendra Modi, will lay the foundation stone for India International Convention and Expo Centre (IICC) at Dwarka, New Delhi, on September 20, 2018. PM will later address the gathering at the foundation ceremony.

Located in Sector 25, Dwarka, the Centre would be a world-class state-of-the-art Exhibition-cum-Convention Centre, with facilities like financial, hospitality and retail services. The estimated cost of the project is Rs.25,700 crores.

The project is implemented by India International Convention & Exhibition Centre Limited, a 100% Government owned company under Department of Industrial Policy & Promotion, Ministry of Commerce and Industry.



****








Ministry of Commerce & Industry
19-September, 2018 12:16 IST
*Prime Minister to lay foundation stone of world class Convention centre in New Delhi *

Prime Minister, Narendra Modi, will lay the foundation stone of India International Convention and Expo Centre (IICC) in New Delhi, tomorrow. The IICC is being developed as a state of the art centre to promoteMeetings, incentives, conferences and exhibitions (MICE) activities to attract and promote business and industry for growth of industrial development in the country. The project is planned over an area of 221.37 acres in Sector 25 Dwarka, New Delhi,at an estimated cost of Rs.25,703 crores.



The facilities provided at the centre will be on par with the best in the world in size and quality, offering setting for international and national events, meetings, conferences, exhibitions and trade shows. It will rank among the top 10 in the world and the biggest indoor exhibition space in India. Apart from giving boost to business and industry it is also expected to generate over 5 lakh employment opportunities.



IICC will be an integrated complex with a host of mutually beneficial facilities like exhibition halls, convention centre (comprising plenary hall, ball room and meeting rooms), a multi-purpose arena, open exhibition spaces, mixed use commercial spaces like star hotels (5,4 and 3 star), retail services and high-end offices.



The facilities are designed with sustainable approaches in planning and design, transportation, alternative energy production, energy conservation, water resource management, solid waste management, efficient land use, eco-friendly building design to create cost-effective and measurable savings for the project. The construction will be in line with green building principles and Indian Green Building Council (IGBC) Platinum rating standards.



Over 40% of the area is planned to be developed as open and green area with a total built up area of 10.70 lakh square metres (sqm) comprising of convention centre which can accommodate 11,000 persons, 5 exhibition halls, 1-kilometre long foyer, multi-purpose arena with retractable roof, to accommodate 20,000 persons, 3/4/5 star hotels with 3500 rooms, office space and commercial and retail space.



The project will be developed in two phases. Phase-I will be completed by December 2019 with convention centre and two exhibition halls with adjoining foyer and related support facilities. Phase-II will be completed by December 2024 with construction of 3 exhibition complexes, arena, metro connectivity, hotels, retail and office space. The project complex will have a dedicated underground Metro station which will be an extension of the airport high speed metro corridor and is being constructed by Delhi Metro Rail Corporation.



The complete project will be delivered through two distinct models. Exhibition and convention centre including the trunk infrastructure will be with investment by IICC Ltd. and the entire mixed-use infrastructure including hotels, retail, commercial/office and arena will be developed through private investment. It is expected to host more than 100 national and international events every year.



The project is being implemented by India International Convention and Exhibition Centre Limited (IICC Ltd.), a 100% Government owed company set up by Department of Industrial Policy and Promotion (DIPP). It is connected through Dwarka Expressway and Urban Extension Road II and is about 11 kms from the Delhi International Airport.

****





Ministry of Finance
19-September, 2018 19:15 IST
IRCON IPO subscribed over 9.5 times; IPO to bring Rs 466 crore revenue to the Government 
*
The Initial Public Offering (IPO) of CPSE IRCON has been subscribed 9.5 times. In the IRCON IPO, the Government is selling 10.5 percent stake or about 99.05 lakh equity shares, including 5 lakh shares to employees. The Government is expected to raise Rs 466 crore from the issue. The issue received bids for 9.4 crore shares against the issue size of 99.05 lakh shares worth Rs 466 Crore. The segment meant for Qualified Institutional Buyers (QIBs) was subscribed 12 times, Non-Institutional Investors 4.9 times, while the Retail Investors Segment was subscribed over 9 times. Price band for the issue has been fixed at Rs 470-475 per share, with a discount of Rs 10 for Retails Investors and Employees.


IRCON is the second CPSE to launch an IPO in the Current Fiscal besides being the second Railway CPSE to be listed on the stock markets after RITES in June this year.


*****






Ministry of Labour & Employment
19-September, 2018 17:26 IST
*Atal Bimit Vyakti Kalyan Yojna Rolled Out *

Relaxation in the Eligibility Conditions for Availing Super Specialty Treatment Enhancement in Funeral Expenses 

The ESI Corporation during its 175th Meeting held yesterday in New Delhi under the Chairmanship of Shri Santosh Kumar Gangwar, Union Minister of State for Labour & Employment(I/C) has taken some very important decisions towards improvements in its services and benefits being provided to Insured Persons and their dependants.





Considering the change in employment pattern and the current scenario of employment in India which has transformed from a long term employment to fixed short term engagement in the form of contract and temping, the ESI Corporation has approved a Scheme named “_ATAL BIMIT VYAKTI KALYAN YOJNA_” for Insured Persons (IP) covered under the Employees’ State Insurance Act, 1948. This scheme is a relief payable in cash directly to their Bank Account in case of unemployment and while they search for new engagement. Detailed instructions including eligibility conditions, application format, etc. will be issued separately.

ESI Corporation has approved the proposal for reimbursement of Rs. 10/- per person to the employers to encourage the seeding of Aadhar (UID) in ESIC database of their workers and their family members. It will curtail the multiple registrations of same Insured Persons and thus enable them to avail the benefits requiring longer contributory conditions.

ESI Corporation has approved the proposal for relaxing the eligibility conditions for availing Super Specialty treatment has now been relaxed from earlier insurable employment of 2 years to 06 months with contribution requirement of only 78 days. Besides, the eligibility for availing Super Specialty treatment for dependents of Insured Person has now been relaxed to insurable employment of one year with 156 days of contributions. This relaxation will immensely help the Insured Persons and their beneficiaries to avail Super Specialty treatment free of cost as per revised eligibility.

ESI Corporation has approved the proposal for increasing the Funeral Expenses from existing Rs. 10,000/- to Rs. 15,000/- being paid on the death of Insured Person.

Shri Heera Lal Samariya, Secretary, Labour and Employment, ESI Corporation Members representing, Members of Parliament, Employees’ & Employers’ Federation/Association representatives of State Governments and Senior officials of the Ministry were also present in the meeting.

****


----------



## Hindustani78

The Union Home Minister, Shri Rajnath Singh inspecting the progress of development work of Gomti Nagar Railway station, in Lucknow, Uttar Pradesh on September 24, 2018.







The Union Home Minister, Shri Rajnath Singh inspecting the progress of development work of Gomti Nagar Railway station, in Lucknow, Uttar Pradesh on September 24, 2018.







The Union Home Minister, Shri Rajnath Singh inspecting the progress of development work of Gomti Nagar Railway station, in Lucknow, Uttar Pradesh on September 24, 2018.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anant_s

*WAG 12* undergoing test before induction in regular service









*WAG 11* Locomotive on display at DLW. This loco has been converted from WDG 4 locomotive and is a twin section 8 axle locomotive rated at ~ 10000 HP 












First HOG capable WAP 5 (30140)






First 200 kph capable WAP 5 (30164). This loco features modified gearing and an Aerodynamic front as i mentioned in one of my earlier posts.




@Abingdonboy @Nilgiri

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lemurian

https://www.deccanherald.com/state/bengaluru-get-boeing-s-2nd-694440.html
*
BENGALURU TO GET BOEINGS SECOND LARGEST UNIT*








SEP 25 2018, 00:47AM IST UPDATED: SEP 25 2018, 10:12AM IST 

Boeing will invest Rs 1,152 crore on the facility, which is touted to be its second largest outside its headquarters in Seattle.

The Karnataka government has approved the setting up of US aerospace major Boeing’s new engineering and product development facility near Bengaluru, a top government official said.

Boeing will invest Rs 1,152 crore on the facility, which is touted to be its second largest outside its headquarters in Seattle.

The terms and conditions of the company’s investment proposal were finalised and approved by the government during the last Cabinet meeting two weeks ago, the official said. A high-level delegation of Boeing officials met Chief Minister H D Kumaraswamy on Monday and discussed the investment proposal.

The Boeing facility, spanning over 36 acres, will be located at the Aerospace Park near Kempegowda International Airport. Once completed, the project is expected to generate around 3,000 jobs.

“The recent approval is with regard to lease conditions. There were certain relaxations made in some categories which were considered critical and prestigious for the project,” a high-ranking official in the industries department told DH.

The State High-Level Clearance Committee (SHLCC), headed by the then chief minister Siddaramaiah, had in December, accorded an in-principle approval to the Boeing proposal.

However, if sources are to be believed, there was a stalemate between the government and the Seattle-based commercial aircraft major over the lease agreement.

The company is expected to start work on its Devanahalli facility by the end of this year. “They want to have a function in December. Given the urgency they have shown in the project, I believe they want to start at the earliest,” the official said.

According to the official, the company would work on new product development, develop new technologies, components and assemblies of control equipment at the proposed facility.

“It will develop a wide variety of products. It will focus on all categories including passenger aircraft, military aircraft of different sizes as well as unmanned aerial vehicles,” the official said.

In July last year, Boeing had said that it expects Indian airlines to order up to 2,100 new aircraft worth $290 billion over the next 20 years which, according to the plane maker, is the highest-ever forecast for the country.

It also had said it expects single-aisle planes like the next generation 737 and 737 Max to account for most of the deliveries.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lemurian

https://www.financialexpress.com/in...egular-commercial-weekly-steam-train/1324465/

*Indian Railways introduces world’s 1st heritage broad-gauge regular commercial weekly steam train





*
For the first time in Indian Railways, a time-tabled weekly commercial steam train service has been started between Garhi Harsaru and Farukhnagar section of Northern Railway zone, after steam traction phased out nearly 25 years back. On 15 September 2018, the day ‘Swachhta Hi Sewa’ Pakhwara (Mission Clean India) had commenced, Chairman of Railway Board Ashwani Lohani during his visit to Farukhnagar had announced the train service to fulfill the long-standing demand of the public to have a train service on Sunday. It has been done to boost tourism-related activities in the region, attracting tourists and steam enthusiasts from all over the world to visit these places for a ride on steam engine hauled train.

Currently, the steam train is being hauled by “WP7200 AZAD”, a broad gauge 1947, “M/s. Baldwin Locomotive Works U.S.A.” make. It was brought to India in the year 1947, which was also the year of independence, hence, the locomotive was named “AZAD”. It has been restored to its pristine beauty as well as mechanical engineering perfections. The revival of the locomotive has been carried out at Heritage Steam Shed, Rewari of Northern Railway zone.

As per the timings for the steam train service, train number 04445 Garhi Harsaru- Farrukhnagar Steam Special train service departs from Garhi Harsaru at 9:30 AM to reach Farrukh Nagar at 10:15 AM. While on its return journey, i.e. train number 04446 Farrukh Nagar- Garhi Harsaru Steam Special train service departs from Farrukh Nagar at 11:15 AM to reach Garhi Harsaru at 12:00 PM. En route, in both directions, this steam special train service has a stoppage at Sultanpur Kaliawas Halt. The introduction of this steam train service has been a big achievement for the national transporter in terms of heritage preservation as now its display and ride has been opened to the public at a nominal fare of Rs 10 only.

*
*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RPK

https://www.sciencealert.com/first-hydrogen-powered-train-now-taking-passengers-in-germany
We need this one ASAP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Commerce & Industry
25-September, 2018 15:39 IST
*More than Rs. 12,000 crore business recorded on GeM *

The National Mission on Government e Marketplace (GeM),waslaunched by the Minister of Commerce and Industry, Suresh Prabhu, on 5th of September 2018. This was followed by the launch of the Mission in 19 States and Union Territories.

The Government of India decided to launch a six week long National Mission on GeM from 6th Sept. to 17thOct 2018in order to increase awareness, accelerate the use of GeM andto further augment the proven benefits of procurement through GeM for all government departments and organisations.

It covers all central government departments, states and public sector undertakings in a mission mode by organising workshops, roadshow, trainings, events and other information, education and communication activities, including buyer and seller registration.

During the awareness period, a buyer registration drive has been launched for on-boarding and increasing procurement by Central, State and local agencies on GeM. A vendor registration drive has also been initiated for on-boarding additional categories and populating the available ones on GeM with more vendors. Central Ministries, States and their agencies, including local offices, have been tasked with sharing a list of key vendors for on-boarding on GeM.

Widespread training initiatives are being undertaken across the country, ensuring on-boarded buyers and sellers are aware of all GeM features, thereby fully utilising the offerings for achieving greater efficiency. Moreover, GeM has committed to work with all entities in providing operational support for facilitating seamless transactions on GeM and resolving any issues in online procurement.

In two years of its operations, GeM has recorded till date more than 8 lakh transactions worth over Rs.12,239crore.GeM has established itself as an open, transparent, efficient and inclusive platform providing huge savings to the Government. GeM has nearly 27.9 thousand buyer organisations registered and about 1.43 lakh sellers and service providers offering more than 4.86 lakh products and services for online purchase. GeM contributes to approximately 20-25% average overall savings to the Government.

Government e Marketplace is the National Public Procurement Portal offering an online, end-to-end solution for procurement of common use goods and services by government departments. It is used by Central and State Government Ministries and Departments, Central and State Public Sector Undertakings (CPSUs & SPSUs), autonomous institutions and local bodies. GeM provides an open, inclusive, transparent and efficient online marketplace.

***


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Labour & Employment
26-September, 2018 13:59 IST
Newly Launched Atal Bimit Vyakti Kalyan Yojna to Benefit More Than 3 Crore Insured Persons  

Around 3.2 crore Insured Persons (IPs) will benefit from newly launched scheme of ESIC ‘Atal Bimit Vyakti Kalyan Yojna’. The ESI Corporation has approved ‘_ATAL BIMIT VYAKTI KALYAN YOJNA_’ for Insured Persons (IP) covered under the Employees’ State Insurance Act, 1948. This scheme is a relief payable in cash directly to the Bank Account in case of unemployment and while they search for new engagement. The cash benefit given to the unemployed persons searching for new employment will be 25 percent of his average earning of 90 days. Shri Gangwar was addressing on the occasion of 7th National Conference on Security and Safety at Workplace and distribution of Safety Systems Excellence Awards in New Delhi today.


Addressing the function, the Minister added that there are around six crores of workers in organized sector who are getting benefits of EPFO, ESIC and Social Security Schemes. The Union Government has taken many steps to enhance their working conditions, safety and social security in order to improve their standard of living. Present government is continuously making efforts to improve life conditions of around 40 crore workers of the unorganized sector also. In last two years nearly one crore workers have been linked with ESIC benefits and more than one crore have been brought in the fold of EPFO. Pradhan Mantri Jeewan Jyoti Beema Yojna and Pradhan Mantri Suraksha Beema Yojna are totally free for unorganized workers. He further said that nearly 3 crore workers are benefitting from these Social Security Schemes.

The honorarium of 14 Lakh Aanganwadi workers have been increased from Rs. 3,000 per month to Rs. 4,500 per month. Likewise, honorarium of Aanganwadi helpers has also been increased from Rs. 1,500 to Rs. 2,250 per month. The incentive of AASHA workers has also been doubled, he added.

Shri Gangwar further said that the Ministry is making efforts to increase employment opportunities through Pradhan Manrti Rojgar Protsahan Yojana. Twelve per cent of the Employees’ Provident Fund (EPF) contribution of new employees is being given by government so that employers may not have to bear this cost. The government has spent Rs. 1,744 crores for this EPF contribution for around 72 Lakh employees of nearly 87,000 organizations in last two years.

The Minister congratulated all the winners of Safety Systems Excellence Awards and expressed hope that all the participants of this conference will gain from the ideas discussed on this forum.





**** 




Ministry of Labour & Employment
26-September, 2018 11:31 IST
*Online filing of registration and licensing applications by employers now mandatory *

Fee and Security deposit now to be made by E-Payment

Taking cognizance of the Government’s focus on making India “Digital India” by ensuring that various Government Services are made available to the citizens electronically and to provide trust based efficient public service delivery by bringing transparency and accountability in the system, Ministry of Labour and Employment has initiated the process for providing the facilities of registration and licensing mandatorily online on the Shram Suvidha Portal under i) The Contract Labour (Regulation and Abolition) Act, 1970 (37 of 1970), ii) The Inter-State Migrant Workmen (Regulation of Employment and Conditions of Service) Act, 1979 (30 of 1979), iii) The Building and Other Construction Workers (Regulation of Employment and Conditions of Service) Act, 1996 (27 of 1996).



Now, as per the newly amended “The Building and Other Construction Workers (Regulation of Employment and Conditions of Service) Central (Amendment) Rules, 2018” vide notification number G.S.R. 830(E) dated 4th September, 2018, the Employers have to file applications for registration of establishments mandatorily online on the Shram Suvidha Portal for granting of certificate of registration that shall be made available to the employers through the said Portal.



The Draft rules to amend the Contract Labour (Regulation and Abolition) Central Rules, 1971 and the Inter-State Migrant Workmen (Regulation of Employment and Conditions of Service) Central Rules, 1980 for filing of applications and granting of certificate of registration/license online on the Shram Suvidha Portal have been notified in the Gazette of India vide notification number G.S.R. 829(E) and G.S.R. 830(E) dated 4th September, 2018. Further, the notification number(s) S.O. 4259(E) and S.O. 4260(E) published in the official gazette of India on 4th September, 2018 provides for making applications regarding registration and licensing online on the Shram Suvidha Portal till the said draft rules are finalized.



Moreover, the recently published notifications provide for payment of registration/licensing fee and security deposit as required under the above three Acts through e-payment only.



****


----------



## Hindustani78

Vice President's Secretariat
27-September, 2018 20:49 IST
*Youth must understand the culture, heritage and traditions of our great nation: Vice President *

Tolerance, celebration of diversity and the ability to live together are the Hallmarks of Indian culture; Discuss Debate and Decide should be a three line mantra; Addresses Second Edition of Lok Manthan 2018 

The Vice President of India, Shri M. Venkaiah Naidu has said that youth must understand the culture, heritage and traditions of our great nation and cherish our rich heritage and diversity. He was addressing the gathering after inaugurating the Second Edition of the four-day Lok Manthan 2018 by the Colloquium of 'Nation First' Thinkers and Practitioners to discuss on building of Ek Bharat Shresth Bharat, in Ranchi, Jharkand today.

The Vice President said that a nation that is formed by its people, sentiments, and demographics must discuss and analyze itself from time to time. He further said that such practices are essential to keep the national life alive. Discuss Debate and Decide should be a three line mantra, he added. 

Stressing the need to study the social evils that are hampering the growth of our country, the Vice President said that serious study of the impact of the economic exploitation of the society due to the long colonial occupation of social and ethnic structures and relations must be analyzed. The colonial mindset has to go, he added.

The Vice President said that social awareness and collective responsibility of communities helped India's fight for freedom. He further said that our independence struggle was broad and all-encompassing. It incorporated the acceptance of all sections of the society and our independence struggle was not only political independence, but also a society reform movement, he added.



Following is the text of Vice President's address in Hindi:



" द्विवार्षिक लोकमंथन की श्रृंखला में, इस दूसरे लोकमंथन के प्रज्ञा प्रवाह में आपके साथ भारतबोध-जन, गण, मन; जैसे महत्वपूर्ण विषय पर विचार मंथन करने का सुअवसर, प्रदान करने के लिये, आयोजकों के प्रति आभार प्रकट करता हूँ।

बहनों और भाइयों,

कोई भी राष्ट्र- उसकी जनता, जन संस्कारों और जनांकांक्षाओं से बनता है। अत: समय-समय पर जन संस्कारों और आकांक्षाओं का विमर्श और विश्लेषण राष्ट्रीय जीवन को जीवंत बनाये रखने के लिये आवश्यक है। इस संदर्भ में यह लोकमंथन एक महत्वपूर्ण और आवश्यक कदम है।

बहनों और भाइयों,

भारत में संवाद और विमर्श की प्राचीन परंपरा रही है। हमारे प्राचीन ग्रंथों में तर्क, वाद, युक्ति, प्रमेय, प्रमाण, निर्णय जैसे शब्दों का संदर्भ, हमारी परंपरा में विमर्श की स्वस्थ परंपरा की ओर संकेत करता है। ज्ञान की प्रामाणिकता और सत्यान्वेषण के लिए संवाद एक सभ्य स्वीकार्य पद्धति है। भारतीय परंपरा में ऐसे कई संवादों का प्रसंग मिलता है जैसे कृष्ण अर्जुन संवाद से गीता का उदय हुआ, याज्ञवल्क्य-गार्गी संवाद से वृहद्वारण्यक उपनिषद का निर्माण हुआ। इसी प्रकार याज्ञवल्क्य-मैत्रयी संवाद में नैतिक और आध्यात्मिक तत्वों का गहन चिन्तन है। यह ध्यान देने योग्य है कि गूढ प्रश्नों के विमर्श में महिलाऐं भी भाग लेती थीं। कठोपनिषद के यम और बालक नचिकेता संवाद में मृत्यु जैसे गूढ सत्य पर चिंतन है। लोक मंथन के माध्यम से आप समाज में प्रबुद्ध विमर्श की संस्कृति को पुनर्स्थापित कर रहे हैं। इसके लिए मेरी शुभकामनाऐं। इस मंथन से न केवल नये विचारों का सर्जन होगा – कुछ पुरानी भ्रांतियां भी टूटेंगी।

बहनों और भाइयों,

यह विषय प्राय: उठा है कि आखिर भारत है क्या? 19 वीं सदी के उत्तरार्ध में 1857 के प्रथम स्वतंत्रता संग्राम के बाद जान स्ट्रैची जैसे कुछ नौकरशाहों ने भारत में अंग्रेजी शासन की सार्थकता गढ़ने का प्रयास किया। ऐसे इतिहासकारों का मत था कि भारत कभी एक देश के रूप में था ही नहीं, बल्कि अनेक रियासतों का संग्रह था जो इस भू-भाग पर राज करती थी, जिनमें प्राय: सांस्कृतिक या भाषाई एकता या संवाद भी नहीं था।

बहनों और भाइयों,

लंबे समय तक औपनिवेशिक गुलामी न सिर्फ हमारी राजनीतिक आदर्शों और संस्थाओं को समाप्त करती है बल्कि उनके नैसर्गिक विकास को भी विकृत कर देती है। लंबी गुलामी समाज के अपने इतिहास बोध को समाप्त कर देती है और सामुदायिक रचनात्मक मेधा को नष्ट कर देती है। अत: आवश्यक है कि समाज स्वयं अपना इतिहास बोध विकसित करे जिसमें मौखिक इतिहास, लोक परंपराओं, स्थानीय परंपराओं, भाषा-साहित्य, लोक कलाओं को प्रमाणिक ऐतिहासिक स्रोत के रूप में महत्व दिया जाय।

बहनों और भाइयों,

आजाद भारत आज भी भारतीयता के सच्चे स्वरुप को खोज कर रहा है। लोक मंथन जैसे आयोजन, हमारे इतिहासबोध को पुनर्जीवित करने में और भारत बोध को हमारी सांस्कृतिक पृष्ठभूमि में देखने का एक अभिनंदनीय प्रयास हैं।

बहनों और भाइयों,

मुझे हाल ही में, स्वामी विवेकानंद द्वारा 1893 में विश्व धर्म संसद, शिकागों मे दिये भाषण के 125वें स्मारकोत्सव के अवसर पर वहाँ जाने का अवसर प्राप्त हुआ। यह अवसर मेरे लिए एक तीर्थयात्रा के समान था। अपने भाषण में स्वामी जी ने कहा था “जब भी भारत का सच्चा इतिहास लिखा जायेगा यह सिद्ध हो जायेगा कि धर्म के विषयों में या ललित कलाओं में भारत सदैव विश्व गुरू रहा है।” इस अवसर पर मुझे श्री अरविन्द के शब्द स्मरण हो आये जो उन्होंने स्वामी विवेकानंद के वक्तव्य पर दिये थे- “विवेकानंद का पश्चिम में जाना पहला संकेत था कि भारत अभी भी सजग, सचेत है---वह मात्र जीवित ही नहीं बल्कि विश्व विजय के लिये तत्पर भी है।”

वास्तव में ये शब्द भविष्यवाणी ही थे। अगली एक शताब्दी, भारत ने विश्व की सबसे बड़ी उपनिवेशवादी ताकत के खिलाफ एक रचनात्मक और अहिंसक राजनैतिक आंदोलन खड़ा किया। इस आंदोलन में, भारतीय की प्राचीन संस्कृति के संस्कारों का आहृवान किया गया। सत्य, अहिंसा, सेवा, सामुदायिक सौहार्द, समानता, स्वावलंबन जैसे मानवीय मूल्यों को समाज में पुनर्स्थापित किया गया। यह एक रचनात्मक सौहार्द पूर्ण और व्यापक आंदोलन था।

गांधी जी का मानना था कि मैं सभी संस्कृतियों का प्रतिनिधित्व करता हूं, क्योंकि मेरा धर्म, हर संस्कृति के उत्कर्ष को स्वीकार करता है। उन्होंने कहा कि “मैं नहीं चाहता कि मेरा घर दीवारों से घेर दिया जाये और खिडकियां बंद कर दी जायें। मैं हर संस्कृति से परिचित होना चाहता हूं पर वे मुझे मेरे स्थान से डिगा सकें, यह मैं स्वीकार नहीं करूंगा।”

बहनों और भाइयों,

सदियों के राजनैतिक विप्लव और आर्थिक दोहन के कारण सामाजिक विपन्नता दुर्दशा के बावजूद, सांस्कृतिक, आध्यात्मिक और वैचारिक सुधार और सौहार्द की प्रक्रिया सतत चलती रही। शंकराचार्य से विवेकानंद तक दार्शनिक समाज सुधारकों की लंबी श्रृखंला रही है जिन्होंने राजनैतिक और आर्थिक चुनौतियों में भारतीय समाज को आध्यात्मिक पुनर्जागरण और सामाजिक सौहार्द के लिए प्रेरित किया। स्वामी विवेकानंद ने कहा – “समस्त मानवता के प्रति प्रेम और सद्भाव ही सच्ची धार्मिकता है। आत्मबोध ही धर्म है … धर्म वह है जो आप हैं या हो सकते हैं न कि वह जो आप सुनते या स्वीकारते हैं।”

सामाजिक नवजागरण के ये अंकुर हर क्षेत्र में फूटे - चाहे असम के शंकरदेव या उड़ीसा के चैतन्य महाप्रभु, कर्नाटक के बसवाचार्य, काशी के कबीर या रैदास या सौराष्ट्र के नरसी मेहता या पंजाब के नानकदेव या आर्य समाजी संत, महाराष्ट्र के ज्योतिबा फूले, पंडिता रमाबाई या स्वयं डॉ. अंबेडकर, सभी ने भारतीय समाज में नवचेतना का संचार किया।

बहनों और भाइयों,

यह आवश्यक है कि दीर्घकालीन राजनैतिक आधिपत्य के कारण आयी सामाजिक कुरीतियों का अध्ययन किया जाये और उनका प्रतिकार किया जाय। लंबे औपनिवेशिक आधिपत्य के कारण हुए समाज के आर्थिक दोहन का सामाजिक और जातीय संरचना और संबंधों पर क्या प्रभाव पड़ा, इसका गंभीर अध्ययन होना चाहिए।

सतत सामाजिक चेतना और सुधार के कारण ही हमारा स्वाधीनता संग्राम इतना व्यापक और सर्वस्पर्शी बन सका जिसमें समाज के सभी वर्गों, क्षेत्रों की स्वीकृति थी।

हमारा स्वाधीनता संग्राम, राजनैतिक स्वतंत्रता ही नहीं अपितु समाज सुधार का आंदोलन भी था।

इसमें अस्पृश्यता का विरोध, जातिवाद की कुरीतियों का विरोध, सामुदायिक स्वच्छता, आर्थिक स्वावलंबन, जमींदारी का विरोध, शिक्षा सुधार, महिला सशक्तिकरण, अहिंसा आदि प्रगतिशील मुद्‌दों पर जन समर्थन और जन जागरण का आहृवाहन था। जिसने दीनदयाल उपाध्याय जी के एकात्म मानवता को भी प्रेरित किया।

जनमानस स्वाधीन भारत के प्रति आशान्वित था।

हमारे संविधान ने इस आशा को मुखरित स्वर दिया और इसे राष्ट्रीय संकल्प के रूप में संकल्पबद्ध किया।

13 दिसंबर 1946 को पं. नेहरू द्वारा संविधान सभा में लाये गये उद्देश्य प्रस्ताव में कहा गया कि “यह संविधान सभा ऐसा संविधान बनायेगी जिसमें भारत के सभी नागरिकों के लिये सामाजिक, आर्थिक और राजनैतिक न्याय सुरक्षित और सुनिश्चित किया जायेगा, अवसरों और स्तर की समानता होगी, विचारों, अभिव्यक्ति, आस्था एवं विश्वास, व्यवसाय की स्वतंत्रता होगी। जिसमें, अल्पसंख्यकों, पिछड़े तथा जनजातीय क्षेत्रों, पिछड़े और वंचित वर्गों के लिये विशेष प्रावधान होंगे।”

हमारा संविधान मूलत: सामाजिक सौहार्द और विकास का दस्तावेज है जो राजनीति को सामाजिक अपेक्षाओं की पूर्ति साधन बनाता है।

समाज का सर्वस्पर्शी विकास और एकता हमारी संवैधानिक प्रतिबद्धता है।

18 दिसंबर 1946 को संविधान के Aims and Objectives Resolution पर हुई चर्चा में भाग लेते हुए डॉ. अंबेडकर ने इसी सर्वस्पर्शी विकास और सामाजिक एकता की आवश्यकता पर बल दिया।

उन्होंने कहा “मैं जानता हूं आज हम राजनैतिक, सामाजिक और आर्थिक रूप से बंटे हुए हैं। और एक दूसरे के कटु विरोधी हैं संभवत: मैं स्वयं उनमें से एक दल का नेतृत्व कर रहा हूं। लेकिन यदि समय और परिस्थितियां साथ दें तो संसार की कोई शक्ति इस देश को एक होने से नहीं रोक सकती।”

उन्होंने आगे कहा कि “मैं हमारे भावी भविष्य के प्रति आशान्वित हूं लेकिन हमारी समस्या वर्तमान की विविधताऐं और सामाजिक विषमताएं हैं। हमें अंत की नहीं बल्कि प्रारंभ की चिंता है।”

इसी प्रकार नये भारत के निर्माता, सरदार पटेल को भी भारत की एकता और विकास को लेकर चिंता थी।

देशी रियासतों को भारतीय संघ में सम्मिलित करने के बावजूद वे इस प्रयोग की सफलता के प्रति सशंकित थे-“हमने रातोंरात इन रियासतों में आधुनिक शासन प्रणाली लागू कर तो दी है लेकिन यह प्रणाली ऊपर से थोपी गई है, न कि इसके लिए जनता ने मांग की थी। जब तक यह थोपी गई शासन प्रणाली जनमानस में जड़ न जमा ले, तब तक विप्लव और अशांति का खतरा बना हुआ है।”

बहनों और भाइयों,

हमारे संविधान निर्माताओं की देश के प्रति निष्ठा और उसके भविष्य के प्रति आस्था, अभिनंदनीय है, स्तुत्य है। वे देश की समस्याओं से अवगत थे। क्या नया राज्य, प्राचीन राष्ट्र की सदियों संचित अपेक्षाओं को पूर्ण कर सकेगा?

हमारे सर्वस्पर्शी संविधान ने हमें दिशा दी है। एक देश के रूप में हमारे प्रयासों को संकल्पबद्ध किया है। कालान्तर में नयी चुनौतियां भी आयी हैं। हम अपनी संवैधानिक चेतना से इन चुनौतियों को अवसरों में बदल सकेंगे।

मुझे आशा है कि लोक मंथन का यह संस्करण, हमारे संविधान निर्माताओं के प्रश्नों और शंकाओं पर गंभीर विमर्श करेगा और स्वीकार्य समाधानों और निष्कर्षों तक पहुंच सकेगा। सार्थक संवाद और विमर्श की यह स्वस्थ परंपरा आप समाज के हर स्तर तक ले जाने में सफल होंगे, यह मेरी शुभकामना है। इस लोक मंथन से आलोकामृत निकले और पूरे विश्व को भारत भारती की विचारधारा से आनन्दमय बनाए। यह मेरी शुभेच्छा है।

जय हिन्द।"

***


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Skill Development and Entrepreneurship
27-September, 2018 19:42 IST
*Inauguration of Pradhan Mantri Kaushal Kendra and launch of other initiatives at Kalahandi, Odisha by Shri Dharmendra Pradhan and Sri Sri Ravi Shankar *

Minister of Petroleum and Natural Gas & Skill Development and Entrepreneurship Shri Dharmendra Pradhan along with spiritual leader Sri Sri Ravi Shankar today inaugurated Pradhan Mantri Kaushal Kendra at Dharmagarh, Kalahandi, Odisha. This centre will deliver skills development courses in five job roles like organic grower, plumber, sewing machine operator, home health aide and electrician domestic solutions. It aims to train 1000 candidates annually

Pradhan Mantri Kaushal Kendra is Ministry of Skill Development and Entrepreneurship’s initiative towards creation of standardized infrastructure for delivery of skill training which are equipped to run industry-driven courses of high quality with focus on employability and create an aspirational value for skill development training.

An MoU was signed between National Skill Development Corporation and Sri Sri Rural Development Program Trust. Under the partnership, skill centres will be set up in 16 jails across 7 states (Assam, J&K, Arunachal Pradesh, Maharashtra, Jharkhand, Haryana and Manipur) for skill training of inmates. The training is under the Pradhan Mantri Kaushal Vikas Yojana scheme.

An MoU was also exchanged between Beauty and Wellness Sector Skill Council and Sri Sri Rural Development Program Trust for executing Recognition of Prior Learning Certification on Yoga for 20,000 Art of Living volunteers and Yuvacharyas

Odisha Kaushal Gram term sheet was also exchanged under which Recognition of Prior Learning (RPL) in 6 job roles for 20,000 people will be carried out in Odisha. This project under RPL will certify 20,000 unrecognized skilled workers from villages and create model skill villages called Kaushal Grams in Odisha

Shri Dharmendra Pradhan, speaking at the event said that as the demand for skilled labour is growing, Ministry of Skill Development and Entrepreneurship is making continuous efforts to skill and upskill the workforce. The Government is working with a vision to take full advantage of our demographic dividend and establish India as the ‘Skill Capital of the World’. He said that the objective behind Pradhan Mantri Kaushal Kendras is to empower the youth by providing market relevant skill training and develop entrepreneurship. Efforts are being made to set up Pradhan Mantri Kaushal Kendras in all the districts of India. He thanked Gurudev Sri Sri ji for collaborating with Skill India.

The Minister said that the Government has initiated the establishment of a Pradhan Mantri Kaushal Kendra in every district of the country, ensuring last mile delivery of skill development. More than 490 centres have already been established and work is going on to establish the rest.

Sri Sri Ravi Shankar speaking at the occasion said that everyone needs to come together and align energies to pursue the higher agenda of development. Service to the country is service to God. He stated that Pradhan Mantri Kaushal Vikas Yojana is laudable initiative by Central Government to ensure skill development of our youth.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Finance
28-September, 2018 18:47 IST
*Change in Tariff Value of Crude Palm Oil, RBD Palm Oil, Others – Palm Oil, Crude Palmolein, RBD Palmolein, Others – Palmolein, Crude Soyabean Oil, Brass Scrap (All Grades), Poppy Seeds, Areca Nuts, Gold and Silver Notified. *

In exercise of the powers conferred by sub-section (2) of Section 14 of the Customs Act, 1962 (52 of 1962), the Central Board of Indirect Taxes & Customs (), being satisfied that it is necessary and expedient so to do, hereby makes the following amendments in the notification of the Government of India in the Ministry of Finance (Department of Revenue), No. 36/2001-Customs (N.T.), dated the 3rd August, 2001, published in the Gazette of India, Extraordinary, Part-II, Section-3, Sub-section (ii), vide number S. O. 748 (E), dated the 3rd August, 2001, namely:-

In the said notification, for TABLE-1, TABLE-2 and TABLE-3, the following Tables shall be substituted, namely: -

*TABLE-1*
*Sl. No.*

*Chapter/ heading/ sub-heading/tariff item*

*Description of goods*

*Tariff value *

*(US $Per Metric Tonne)*

*(1)*

*(2)*

*(3)*

*(4)*

1

1511 10 00

Crude Palm Oil

549

2

1511 90 10

RBD Palm Oil

584

3

1511 90 90

Others – Palm Oil

567

4

1511 10 00

Crude Palmolein

594

5

1511 90 20

RBD Palmolein

597

6

1511 90 90

Others – Palmolein

596

7

1507 10 00

Crude Soya bean Oil

701

8

7404 00 22

Brass Scrap (all grades)

3626

9

1207 91 00

Poppy seeds

1894



*TABLE-2*

*Sl. No.*

*Chapter/ heading/ sub-heading/tariff item*

*Description of goods*

*Tariff value*

*(US $)*

*(1)*

*(2)*

*(3)*

*(4)*

1

71 or 98

Gold, in any form, in respect of which the benefit of entries at serial number 356 and 358 of the Notification No. 50/2017-Customs dated 30.06.2017 is availed

381 per 10 grams

2

71 or 98

Silver, in any form, in respect of which the benefit of entries at serial number 357 and 359 of the Notification No. 50/2017-Customs dated 30.06.2017 is availed

465 per kilogram 



*TABLE-3*

*Sl. No.*

*Chapter/ heading/ sub-heading/tariff item*

*Description of goods*

*Tariff value*

*(US $ Per Metric Tonne)*

*(1)*

*(2)*

*(3)*

*(4)*

1

080280

Areca nuts

3947”



*******************





Ministry of Housing and Urban Poverty Alleviation
28-September, 2018 14:11 IST
*Shri Hardeep Puri Calls for Self-Regulation for Industry & Society to Bring About Behavioural Change* 

Solid Waste Management & Recycling Must for Sustainable Growth: Hardeep Puri Emphasises that India’s Urban Rejuvenation Must be Green & Resilient 

Shri Hardeep Puri, Minister of State (I/C) for Housing and Urban Affairs has called upon the Industry and the society to self-regulate to bring about behavioural change for a greener and sustainable growth. He was delivering the inaugural address at a Conference on* “Plastic Recycling & Waste Management – Opportunities and Challenges” *here today. In this context, he pointed out that “India’s gigantic urban initiative is not a mindless thrust of infrastructure investment but combining the attainment of social indices and environmental objectives along the way”. 

Stating that India’s Urban rejuvenation must be greener and resilient, Shri Puri said all these are being achieved without compromising on environmental concerns. “We have adopted a conscious approach that places a premium on building green and resilient structures. Use of new and alternate construction technologies in the construction of houses, locally available eco- friendly materials suited to local climatic conditions are being encouraged, reducing not only the cost of construction but also the resultant carbon footprint”, he added. 

Addressing the participants, the minister said that India’s capacity to treat its waste scientifically, will increase in future as waste management in India is still majorly restricted to traditional methods of waste collecting and disposing it in landfills with minimal segregation. “The launch of the Swachh Bharat Abhiyan in 2014 has led to some degree of sensitisation and awareness campaigns on waste management, resulting in segregation and recycling being adopted across several cities and towns in India”, he said. Stating that the volume of plastic waste has also grown over the years, not just in India, but globally, Shri Puri said that India has a good record or recycling of plastic waste, bulk of which is carried out in the informal sector. “For example, we recycle over 80% of PET bottle waste into fibre, which is one of the highest rate of recycling in the world. For a sustainable growth, it is also necessary to reduce use of non-essential “single use” plastic products. All solid wastes, including various plastic wastes, can be recycled or the inherent energy recovered. The Plastic Waste Management Rules 2016 is a good frame-work to address the challenges posed by plastic waste” Shri Puri added. 

Elaborating on the challenges and opportunities in terms of collection, segregation and recycling of plastic waste in order to waste proof the future, the Minister said we must also look into the alternatives to plastic products available that can be scaled up commercially for both large scale and small scale applications. He said that even though plastic waste forms 4% -7% of MSW in India, it is the most visible part and poses a major challenge. “While civic bodies are entrusted with the primary responsibilities of handling waste, other stakeholders need to join-in in this endeavour” he suggested. Shri Puri said that advanced economies in the world have managed plastic waste well through building robust infrastructure and public awareness for management of all solid waste. 

Highlighting that India’s development trajectory will be ‘green’, and in consonance with the ethos of the 2030 development agenda, the Minister pointed out that almost a year before the Sustainable Development Goals (SDGs) were formalized by the United Nations, India officially launched the world largest cleanliness drive -- Swachh Bharat Mission. Stressing on the role of newer technologies, the Minister said, “they have allowed us to do more with less, and increase the efficacy and efficiency in delivering urban services”. 

The day-long Conference will deliberate not only on innovations in plastic waste management and technology but also to look for alternative to the use of single-use plastic products.

*****


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Railways
28-September, 2018 16:56 IST
*Shri Piyush Goyal Launches Rail Heritage Digitisation Project of Indian Railways in collaboration with Google Arts & Culture *

The project is a landmark effort, first of its kind in this part of the globe, to showcase country’s Rail Heritage to National and International audience Whenever we look at the evolution of the transport system in India, all these rich traditions, history and culture will play an important role in understanding how the Indian Railways has evolved: Shri Goyal This project is a gift from the 13 Lakh Railways employees to the 130 crore citizens of India: Shri Goyal We will be setting up 22 digital screens across different locations in India for showcasing this historic project: Shri Goyal

Minister of Railways and Coal, Shri Piyush Goyal has launched “Rail Heritage Digitisation Project” of Indian Railways in collaboration with Google Arts & Culture here today through video-conferencing. The project can be accessed through link: “https://artsandculture.google.com/project/indian-railways”. The project is a landmark effort, first of its kind in this part of the globe, to showcase country’s Rail Heritage to National and International audience in an online story-telling platform. Chairman, Railway Board, Shri Ashwani Lohani, other Railway Board Members, Vice President, South East Asia and India, Google, Shri Rajan Anandan, Director, Google Cultural Institute, Shri Amit Sood, other Railway Board Officials, Dignitaries from Google, UNESCO representatives and Railway Enthusiasts were among those present on the occasion.

Speaking on the occasion, Shri Piyush Goyal said “_At the outset, let me congratulate the Indian Railways and the Google Arts and Culture Association for this wonderful initiative, which has taken over 2 years of hard work, research, inquiry and execution. It is often said that civilisation is built over millenia by countless generations, with each generation leaving its footprints in the sands of time. A culture must reserve these footprints to remember what it was and where it came from. Whenever we look at the evolution of the transport system in India, all these rich traditions, history and culture will play an important role in understanding how the Indian Railways has evolved. Being a 165 year old organisation, the Railways has a lot of material which we need to preserve and leave behind for posterity. Mark Twain had once said, "Our most valuable and instructive materials in the history of mankind are treasured in India". The Indian Railways has a lot of treasured moments for the world to see how technologies evolved over time: Mumbai has a special place in the Railways, being the first Railway line to be set up in India*. It was way back on 16th April, 1853 when the first train ran between Bori Bunder and Thane. We will be setting up 22 digital screens across different locations in India for showcasing this historic project”.*_

_The Minister further added, “This partnership between the Railways and Google also has the dimension of the Wi-Fi, which we have proliferated to over 400 stations in India. This shows the potential of collaborations to serve people. The Wi-Fi that has been set up in 711 stations now, have faster Wi-Fi access than any other system in the nation. I would like to compliment the Google and RailTel team for this feat. When I was in Raipur Station, I found loads of people particularly the youth who flock to stations to enjoy the service provided. This confirms my desire that we should take Wi-Fi to over 6,000 stations to provide it to people who cannot afford Wi-Fi. We have already offered around 5,000 odd stations for public-private partnership through “Rail Sahyog” (__http://RailSahyog.in__) where we have invited people to come and make offers to pick up stations so as to expand it throughout the Railways_”. 

Shri Goyal further said that this project is the largest cultural heritage digitization project not only in India but possibly the Asia Pacific Region. He expressed the hope that collaborative efforts will continue to expand the project further and possibly make it the largest such endeavour to preserve Railway Heritage in the world. Shri Goyal described this project as the gift from the 13 Lakh Railways employees to the 130 crore citizens of India”.

Chairman, Railway Board, Shri Ashwani Lohani said that collaboration with Google Art & Culture, has enabled Indian Railways to digitize National Rail Museum, Rewari Steam Centre, three World Heritage Railways, CSMT Mumbai building and other prominent aspects of country’s rail heritage. He appreciated the monumental efforts which went into this project of digitising the invaluable railway heritage. During the event, Shri Lohani also felicitated few of the railway heroes associated with the conservation of World Heritage Railways and said that Railway is a human centric organisation and it is the railway heroes who make it run.

Introducing this collaborative digital project between Indian Railways and Google Arts & Culture, Shri Rajan Anandan, Vice President, South East Asia and India, Google described it as an extension of their partnership with Indian Railways of providing public with Wi-Fi at 400 railway stations. He described it as an endeavour to bring incredible Indian Rail Heritage online.

Director, Google Cultural Institute, Shri Amit Sood, said that Google is committed to preserving and breathing new life into artistic and cultural treasures around the world. He added that the extraordinary wealth of heritage, history and culture that Indian Railways inherits, is truly fascinating, and a treat for both the young and the old. This project is all about the iconic moments, the movements, and the making of Indian Railways, which today is the backbone of the country in many ways.



*Backgrounder:*

Railways in India started its journey on 16th April, 1853 between Bori bunder and Thane. Since then Railways India not only expanded to be one of the largest network in the world but also significantlycontributed to social, technological and economic development of this country.

Today we have three World Heritage Railways: DHR, NMR, KSRand two World Heritage Buildings (CSMT, Churchgate), still unique feat in this part of the Globe (The other two World HeritageRailways are in Europe). In collaboration with Google Art & Culture, IndianRailways have been able to digitize National Rail Museum, Rewari Steam Centre, three World Heritage Railways, CSMT Mumbai building and other prominent aspects of country’s rail heritage.

Indian Railways has also created one of the largest repositories of industrial heritage in the World. Glimpses of Railway history and evolution are captured in 33 Rail Museums & Heritage Galleries, four World Heritage Sites, hundreds of buildings, bridges, locomotives, coaches, other rolling stocks, artefacts etc.Conservation of these industrial relics also helps in promoting tourism, preserving traditional skills and communication with people.

Digitization of rail heritage provides immense opportunity to contextualize artefact and other heritage assets with the stories thus becoming more meaningful to next generation. Digital heritage also removes bottleneck of being physically there and thus providing universal access to the large repository of knowledge.

With over 151,000 kilometres of track, 7,000 stations, 1.3 million employees and 160 years of history, the Indian Railway is one of the most celebrated railway networks in the world. Bringing this journey to the forefront, Google Arts & Culture’s new online collection is a story-telling marvel, and will make India’s rich rail-heritage and legacy digitally accessible to people in India around the world. The 75 online exhibition, 3500+ images and 200 videos, will offer an in-depth exploration of the sights, sounds and significance of India’s railways. Heritage routes with a 360-degree panoramic view of iconic railway stations, including Kalka-Shimla, Nilgiri Mountain Railway Darjeeling Himalayan Railway, and Kangra Valley Railway. The exhibition will also bring alive the lost stories and heroic efforts of people like the track-man, station master, and workshop engineers, to celebrate their contribution.

*****


----------



## Hindustani78

Prime Minister's Office
29-September, 2018 14:56 IST
*PM to visit Gujarat on September 30 *

The Prime Minister, Shri Narendra Modi, will visit Gujarat on September 30, 2018.

At Anand, the Prime Minister will inaugurate modern food processing facilities, including Amul’s ultra-modern Chocolate Plant. The Prime Minister will also inaugurate Anand Agricultural University’s Incubation Centre cum Centre of Excellence in Food Processing, and a Solar Cooperative Society at Mujhkuva village. The Prime Minister will lay the Foundation Stone for the expansion of Amul manufacturing facilities at Anand and Khatraj. He will address the gathering.

The Prime Minister will then travel to Anjar. He will inaugurate the Mundra LNG terminal, the Anjar-Mundra Pipeline Project and the Palanpur-Pali-Barmer pipeline project. He will address the gathering.

The Prime Minister shall then arrive in Rajkot. He will inaugurate the Mahatma Gandhi Museum. The Museum has been set up at the Alfred High School in Rajkot, which was an important part of the formative years of Mahatma Gandhi. It will help spread awareness about Gandhian culture, values and philosophy. The Prime Minister will also unveil a plaque to mark the inauguration of a public housing project of 624 houses. He will witness the e-Gruh Pravesh of 240 beneficiary families.

The Prime Minister will visit the Mahatma Gandhi Museum, before returning to New Delhi.

***


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Corporate Affairs
30-September, 2018 12:27 IST
Government constitutes Competition Law Review Committee to review the Competition Act 

In pursuance of its objective of ensuring that Legislation is in sync with the needs of strong economic fundamentals, the Government has constituted a Competition Law Review Committee to review the Competition Act.

The Competition Act was passed in the year 2002 and the Competition Commission of India was set up in pursuance of the same. The Commission started functioning in right earnest from 2009 and has contributed immensely towards the development of competition and fair play practices in the Indian market. During the past nine years the size of the Indian Economy has grown immensely and India is today amongst the top five Economies in the World and poised to forge ahead further. In this context, it is essential that Competition Law is strengthened, and re-calibrated to promote best practices which result in the citizens of this country achieving their aspirations and value for money.

*The Review Committee comprises of the following*:


Secretary, Ministry of Corporate Affairs - Chairperson
Chairperson, Competition Commission of India (CCI) - Member
Chairperson, Insolvency and Bankruptcy Board of India - Member
Shri Haigreve Khaitan, M/S Khaitan & Co. - Member 
Shri Harsha Vardhana Singh, IKDHVAJ Advisers LLP - Member
Ms. Pallavi Shardul Shroff, Advocate, - Member
M/S Shardul Amarchand Mangaldas & Co.


Dr. S. Chakravarthy, IAS (Retd.), Hony. Visiting Prof. ASCII - Member
Shri Aditya Bhattacharjea, Professor of Economics, - Member
Delhi School of Economics


Joint Secretary (Competition), MCA Member Secretary
*The Terms of References of the Committee are as follows*:-


To review the Competition Act/ Rules/ Regulations, in view of changing business environment and bring necessary changes, if required;
To look into international best practices in the competition fields, especially anti-trust laws, merger guidelines and handling cross border competition issues;
To study other regulatory regimes/ institutional mechanisms/ government policies which overlap with the Competition Act;
Any other matters related to competition issue and considered necessary by the Committee.
The Committee shall complete its work and submit its report within three months of the date of its first meeting.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Railways
02-October, 2018 11:21 IST
*Ministry of Railways observes ‘Swachhta Hi Sewa Pakhwada’ across Indian Railways network *

During ‘Swachhta Hi Sewa Pakhwada’, various activities undertaken make it a Grand Success

Ministry of Railways is observing ‘Swachhta Hi Sewa Pakhwada’ across its entire network from 15th September to 2nd October 2018 to commemorate the 150th birth anniversary of Mahatma Gandhi, the father of the Nation. 

The Pakhwada commenced with the administration of Swachhta pledge to all Railway personnel. Then onwards, each date of the ‘Pakhwada’ was associated with a particular theme pertaining to cleanliness. Two days each were proposed to be devoted to Swachh Station, Swachh Train, Swachh Neer, Swachh Parisar, Swachh Samwad, Swachh Awareness across the entire network of Indian Railways.

Detailed guidelines for the ‘Pakhwada’ were formulated and circulated to each unit of Indian Railways and the entire network observed the ‘Pakhwada’ in the most effective manner.

During the Swachchta Pakhwada, tree plantation on over 100 kms on railway track was done. Cleaning of approaches to 43 stations associated with Mahatma Gandhi & 28 stations near iconic places & golden triangle Delhi, Agra, Jaipur was undertaken during this fortnight. Railway stations associated with Mahatma Gandhi were painted thematically. Swachhta Logo & National Flag was displayed on all coaches by 2nd October, 2018.

To make “Swachta Hi Seva” initiative a grand success, intensive awareness campaign were organised using social media, Nukkad Natak, audio/video clips to motivate and involve passengers, students, families, pensioners, SHGs and other stake holders to also participate in the various activities of the “Swachhta-Hi-Sewa Pakhwada”.

In *Northern Railway*, Minister of Railways & Coal, Shri Piyush Goyal launched Swachhta- Hi- Sewa Pakhwada at Old Delhi Railway Station on 15th September, 2018 by administering the Swachhta pledge to the Railway officials, staff and others present on the occasion. He also participated in Shramdan at the venue*. * Later, the Minister also visited Hazrat Nizamuddin Railway Station & New Delhi Railway Station and participated in the Swachhta Hi Sewa Program organised there. On the other days of Swachhta Pakhwada, Shramdaan and Cleanliness Drive in Railway Stations, Offices and premises of Northern Railway was also observed.

In *Central Railway*, teacher and students of KYN Railway School, Kalva Car Shed, had painted complete 12 coach EMU rake in tri color and theme of Mahatma Gandhi where quotes, messages and Swachhta logo has been displayed for Public awareness regarding cleanliness. Central Railway has also organized different competitions at Zonal and Divisional level to promote Swachhta and housekeeping awards for best maintained Workshops, Sheds, Coaching Depot, Hospitals, HQ offices, Mail/Express rakes, Control Offices and Railway Colonies etc.









In *Western Railway*, on 28th September, 2018 of the “Swachhta Hi Sewa” Pakhwada, the theme was “Swachh Neer” wherein intensive inspection of all water installations including filter plants, sources of water supply, water taps for drinking water, water vending machines, water coolers at stations and for availability of water in trains as well as in offices, railway colonies, hospitals, health units and schools were carried out. Efforts were made for setting up of rain harvesting plants and recycling plants were strengthened. Nukkad Natak was conducted and organized by volunteers and artists of Swachhta Band for spreading cleanliness awareness among the commuters. Paper soaps were distributed by railways at Churchgate & Mumbai Central stations to emphasize the importance of personal hygiene.

Western Railway also celebrated 'Swachh Aahar' day, a theme which aimed to provide clean and hygienic environment at catering units under the special drive on this theme. Intensive cleaning of all canteens and pantry cars of trains was suitably ensured. Samples of food were taken for checking and feedback of passengers were obtained on the quality of food served.








In *Eastern Railway*, a massive Swachhta Awareness campaign was organised at all the Railway stations, colonies, hospitals , health units etc., through the Prabhat Pheri , Nukkad Natak, Video Walls, Public Address Systems. Around 20,000 saplings were planted in the Eastern Railway during the entire period of Swachhta Pakhwara.

In *South Central Railway*, The cleanliness campaign, got a big boost with the use of an innovative publicity medium for the first time on Indian Railways, as a Mobile Digital Movie Theatre which will showcase railway films on social / public awareness for creating awareness among the public was inaugurated as part of the Pakhwada activities.

In *Southern Railway, *In a landmark achievement the heritage building of the iconic Chennai Central station, has been accredited with Green Railway Station Certification by Indian Green Building Council (IGBC). The certification was presented on evaluation of various parameters, mainly energy conservation and generation, water recycling and waste disposal.

In *East Central Railway, *At the commencement of the Swachhta Pakhwada, Plastic Bottle Crushing Machine was installed at Patna Jn. to get rid of empty bottles of water & soft drinks. Patna Jn, thus became the first station of Bihar where bottle crushing machine was installed. Further during Swachhta Pakhwada, this machine was also installed in Rajender Nagar, Patna Sahib, Mughalsarai and Darbhanga. A Wi-Fi based portal “Toilet Feedback System” has also been devised to get feedback from passengers on cleanliness on toilets at stations. Proper steps will be taken on feedback received from passengers.

*Metro Railway, Kolkata,* inaugurated toilets (one for Ladies and one for Gents) at Shahid Khudiram and Noapara Metro Stations as part of the observation of “Swachch Prasadhan Day”. This will be of great help to passengers in general and the aged commuters in particular. Toilets at other two stations viz. Belgachia, Sovabazar-Sutanuare are almost ready and will be opened for the commuters very soon.

Apart from this, Swachhta Pakhwada is being celebrated across Indian Railways network including all Zones, Divisions, Production Units & Workshops and Railway PSUs. ‘Swachh Bharat’ is a continuous mission focusing on strengthening efforts to bring systemic transformation in cleanliness. The campaign will progress with various activities aimed at improving cleanliness in trains, at railway stations, yards, workshops, office premises and railway colonies all over Indian Railway. 

***

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

anant_s said:


> Finally First Section of Western Dedicated freight Corridor becomes functional. First Regular Double stacked Container trains start operation. Initially these will be hauled by 4500 HP diesel locomotives, soon to be replaced by 9000 HP three phase electric locomotives under development by Siemens and CLW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Abingdonboy @AndrewJin @Vergennes @nair @AUSTERLITZ @Joe Shearer

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

I still think Pakistan should buy Railway engines from India , they are good in quality and performance wise excellent.
Sorry if I am posting offtopic.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## anant_s

Peaceful Civilian said:


> I still think Pakistan should buy Railway engines from India


I suppose an effort has been made in past but owing to political situation, the talks for 3300 HP Diesel Electric locos for 1676 mm gauge fell away.
In my view recent purchase of 4400 HP ES 43ACi by PR is a very smart move and these amazing locos will change course of freight transport in Pakistan if used properly by management.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Commerce & Industry
04-October, 2018 17:29 IST
*Commerce Minister chairs inter-ministerial meeting to promote economic growth *

Union Minister of Commerce & Industry and Civil Aviation, Suresh Prabhu, today chaired a meeting in New Delhi on the issue of stepping up domestic production of goods across key sectors, to increase domestic availability and promote economic growth and export capacity.

The meeting was attended by Secretaries of 16Ministries and Departments of Government of India. Discussions were held on steps to be taken by the Ministries and Departments to ramp up domestic production through better capacity utilization and capacity creation and expansion in the short and medium to long term.

Key ministries were asked to examine measures on diversification of export base and increase domestic production in order to deal with merchandise trade deficit.

The Commerce Minister also emphasized the need for increasing the capital inflows in addition to increasing domestic production, an issue to be handled by Department of Economic Affairs and Reserve Bank of India.

*****


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Railways
05-October, 2018 11:58 IST
*Indian Railways rolls out Committed Programs to bring about meaningful changes under the Swachh Bharat Mission *

Noteworthy massive Tree Plantation Program undertaken with planting of 13.27 Lakh saplings under a Mission Mode to extend Green Cover on Railways premises during fortnight-long Swachhta Hi Sewa National Cleanliness Program 1800 New/Improved Toilets provided at 1400 stations during current year and progress ahead to achieve targeted construction of 2700 Toilets at 2700 stations under Swachh Bharat Mission Program Improvements carried out to existing toilets besides construction of Divyang friendly toilets 

Dovetailing its steadfast cleanliness campaign with ecological priorities, Indian Railway has undertaken a committed program to increase the green cover in all public utility spaces like railway stations and mass contact offices besides other working premises and railway colonies. Laudatory participation in Shramdaan by Railways officers & employees in connection with recently organized Swacchta Hi Sewa national cleanliness campaign has been one of the strong impactful measures by the Railways and the planting of 13.27 lakh saplings during the fortnight program alongside 1300 km route kilometre of track, near station areas and on vacant land plots has been one of the noteworthy efforts to create green public spaces. 



*Provision of Toilet as part of Swachh Bharat Mission Program*



In keeping with its mission mode to improve sanitation on its premises, the Indian Railways has allocated Rs. 300 crore to renovation of existing toilets, construction of new toilets. The Railway has constructed/ improved1800 toilets at 1400 stations including the construction of around 200 Divyang friendly toilets. Apart from this, the railway has undertaken provision of toilets in circulating areas at railway stations for local community and surrounding area inhabitants as well as for general public visiting railway stations under the CSR initiative.



Swachhta Hi Sewa program on the Railways has been a forceful communication platform that the Railways have managed to achieve in recent years. Awareness activities were stepped up to ensure greater level of hygiene and sanitation at stations, at workplaces, at workshops as well as at the railway colonies. Public participation and accountability building are being increasingly acknowledged as intrinsic factors in transforming the cleanliness profile of railway stations. User-friendly and well-designed toilets are part of the broader vision of cleanliness programs on the Railways.

……….

*SVS/ENS*



*Plantation beside Railway Tracks*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anant_s

Station master's Tiffin





@Nilgiri @Abingdonboy @Joe Shearer (hope you enjoy this sir) @AUSTERLITZ @Levina @Robinhood Pandey

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Labour & Employment
08-October, 2018 17:16 IST
*ESIC wins ‘ISSA GOOD Practice Award, Asia & the Pacific 2018’ *

The Employees’ State Insurance Corporation (ESIC) has won the ‘ISSA Good Practice Award’ for Administrative Solution for Coverage Extension at the “Regional Social Security Forum for Asia and the Pacific” held at Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia recently.



The award recognizes the measures taken by ESIC for extension of coverage-SPREE (Scheme for Promoting Registration of Employers and Employees), reduced rate of contribution rates for 24 months in newly implemented areas and raising the wage limit for coverage under the ESI Act, etc.



Shri Raj Kumar, IAS, Director General, ESIC represented Employees’ State Insurance Corporation and received the Certificate of Merit on behalf of ESIC.



The Regional Social Security Forum for Asia and the Pacific is a triennial Forum, which is the most important social security event in the Region. For the triennial Regional Forum, ISSA invites submissions for the ISSA Good Practices Award for Asia and the Pacific Regions. The Forum provides unique opportunities to CEOs and Managers of ISSA Member Institutions to discuss key social security challenges and share their experiences.










The ISSA (International Social Security Association) is the principal international organization for Social Security Organizations, Govts. and Departments of Social Security. The ISSA, founded in 1927 under the auspices of the International Labour Organization (ILO), Geneva, promotes excellence in social security administration through professional guidelines, expert knowledge, services and support to enable its Members to develop dynamic social security systems.



The ESI Corporation hosts ISSA Liaison Office for South Asia at New Delhi. The Liasion Office coordinates with the Member countries and Social Security Institutions in Bhutan, Nepal, Bangladesh, Sri Lanka and Iran on activities of ISSA related to social security.

*****


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Railways
10-October, 2018 13:36 IST
*Productivity Linked Bonus for Railway Employees *

Productivity Linked Bonus (PLB) equivalent to 78 days’ wages for the financial year 2017-18 for all eligible non-gazetted Railway employees About 11.91 lakh non-gazetted Railway employees are likely to benefit from the decision Payment of 78 days’ PLB to railway employees has been estimated to be Rs. 2044.31 crore 

*The Union Cabinet chaired by the Prime Minister Shri Narendra Modi has approved the payment of Productivity Linked Bonus (PLB) equivalent to 78 days’ wages for the financial year 2017-18 for all eligible non-gazetted Railway employees (excluding RPF/RPSF personnel). The financial implication of payment of 78 days’ PLB to railway employees has been estimated to be Rs.2044.31 crore. The wage calculation ceiling prescribed for payment of PLB to the eligible non-gazetted railway employees is Rs.7000/- p.m. The maximum amount payable per eligible railway employee is Rs.17,951 for 78 days. About 11.91 lakh non-gazetted Railway employees are likely to benefit from the decision.*

The Productivity Linked Bonus on Railway covers all non-gazetted railway employees (excluding RPF/RPSF personnel) who are spread over the entire country. Payment of PLB to eligible railway employees is made each year before the Dusshera/ Puja holidays. The decision of the Cabinet shall be implemented before the holidays for this year as well. For the year 2017-18 PLB equivalent to 78 days’ wages will be paid which is expected to motivate the employees for working towards improving the performance of the Railways.


*Background:
*
Railways were the first departmental undertaking of the Government of India wherein the concept of PLB was introduced in the year 1979-80. The main consideration at that time was the important role of the Railways as an infrastructural support in the performance of the economy as a whole. In the overall context of Railway working, it was considered desirable to introduce the concept of PLB as against the concept of Bonus on the lines of ‘The Payment of Bonus Act - 1965’.

*****

NW/AKT/SH


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Commerce & Industry
11-October, 2018 18:29 IST
*Vision of a USD 5 Trillion Indian Economy *

The Working Group tasked to develop a roadmap towards achieving a 5 trilliondollar economy by 2025has prepared its report and it is being circulated to the stakeholders for further suggestions.The Working Group was constituted by the Department of Industrial Policy and Promotion in the Ministry of Commerce and Industry with participation from government and industry. The Group held extensive and broad-based consultations with stakeholders to better understand the aspirations and the potential.The sectoral sub-groups were also formed to take the task forward.

India is one of the fastest growing major economies and is currently ranked as the world’s sixth largest economy. Projections of growth, over the medium term, remain encouraging and optimistic for India. The underlying strengths are indicative of the potential of India to achieve a USD 5 trillion economy by 2025. The current structure of the economy and the emerging dynamics provide us grounds to target achieving 1 trilliondollarfrom agriculture and allied activities, 1 trillion from manufacturing and 3 trillionfrom services.

The Government has several ongoing initiatives across sectors focused on growth. In agriculture the Government is aiming to reorient policy focus from being production-centric to becoming income-centric. The emphasis on incomes provides a broader scope towards achieving the needed expansion of the sector. The proposed Industrial Policy 2018 provides an overarching, sector-agnostic agenda for the enterprises of the future and envisions creating a globally competitive Indian industry that is modern, sustainable and inclusive.

The Champion Services sector initiative is also under way to accelerate the expansion of select service sectors. The Working Group has accounted for these initiatives and encourages a fresh impetus to achieve the target of a five trillion economy. 

***

*MM/SB*


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Statistics & Programme Implementation
12-October, 2018 17:30 IST
*Quick Estimates of Index of Industrial Production and Use-Based Index for the Month of August, 2018 (BASE 2011-12=100) *

The Quick Estimates of Index of Industrial Production (IIP) with base 2011-12 for the month of August 2018 stands at 127.4, which is 4.3 percent higher as compared to the level in the month of August 2017. The cumulative growth for the period April-August 2018 over the corresponding period of the previous year stands at 5.2 percent.

2. The Indices of Industrial Production for the Mining, Manufacturing and Electricity sectors for the month of August 2018 stand at 92.2, 129.8 and 167.2 respectively, with the corresponding growth rates of (-) 0.4 percent, 4.6 percent and 7.6 percent as compared to August 2017 (Statement I). The cumulative growth in these three sectors during April-August 2018 over the corresponding period of 2017 has been 3.9 percent, 5.4 percent and 5.8 percent respectively.

3. In terms of industries, sixteen out of the twenty three industry groups (as per 2-digit NIC-2008) in the manufacturing sector have shown positive growth during the month of August 2018 as compared to the corresponding month of the previous year (Statement II). The industry group ‘Manufacture of furniture’ has shown the highest positive growth of 29.2 percent followed by 18.9 percent in ‘Manufacture of wearing apparel’ and 12.7 percent in ‘Manufacture of wood and products of wood and cork, except furniture; manufacture of articles of straw and plaiting materials’. On the other hand, the industry group ‘Printing and reproduction of recorded media’ have shown the highest negative growth of (-) 19.2 percent followed by (-) 17.0 percent in ‘Manufacture of tobacco products’ and (-) 7.3 percent in ‘Manufacture of computer, electronic and optical products’.

4. As per Use-based classification, the growth rates in August 2018 over August 2017 are 2.6 percent in Primary goods, 5.0 percent in Capital goods, 2.4 percent in Intermediate goods and 7.8 percent in Infrastructure/ Construction Goods (Statement III). The Consumer durables and Consumer non-durables have recorded growth of 5.2 percent and 6.3 percent respectively.

5. Details of item groups exhibiting larger variations in production in absolute terms and weighted terms in Statement IV.

6. Along with the Quick Estimates of IIP for the month of August 2018, the indices for July 2018 have undergone the first revision and those for May 2018 have undergone the final revision in the light of the updated data received from the source agencies.

7. Statements giving Quick Estimates of the Index of Industrial Production at Sectoral, 2-digit level of National Industrial Classification (NIC-2008) and by Use-based classification for the month of August 2018, along with the growth rates over the corresponding month of the previous year including the cumulative indices are enclosed.

8. Release of the Index for September 2018 will be on Monday, 12November 2018.

Note: -


This Press release information is also available at the Website of the Ministry - http://www.mospi.nic.in
Press release in Hindi follows and shall be available at: http://mospi.nic.in/hi


*STATEMENT I: INDEX OF INDUSTRIAL PRODUCTION - SECTORAL*

*(Base : 2011-12=100)*


*Month*

*Mining*

*Manufacturing*

*Electricity*

*General*

*(14.372472)*

*(77.63321)*

*(7.994318)*

*(100)*

*2017-18*

*2018-19*

*2017-18*

*2018-19*

*2017-18*

*2018-19*

*2017-18*

*2018-19*

Apr

98.8

102.6

117.3

123.1

150.6

153.7

117.3

122.6

May

101.7

107.6

125.6

130.1

158.1

164.7

124.8

129.6

Jun

98.5

105.0

120.3

128.3

147.4

159.9

119.3

127.5

Jul

92.4

95.5

119.3

127.6

151.9

162.1

118.0

125.7

Aug*

92.6

92.2

124.1

129.8

155.4

167.2

122.1

127.4

Sep

94.4



125.6



150.5



123.1



Oct

100.8



123.7



149.8



122.5



Nov

107.7



127.7



140.1



125.8



Dec

115.5



132.0



143.9



130.6



Jan

114.7



133.8



149.5



132.3



Feb

110.1



129.7



136.1



127.4



Mar

131.6



140.2



156.7



140.3



Average






























Apr-Aug

96.8

100.6

121.3

127.8

152.7

161.5

120.3

126.6

















Growth over the corresponding period of previous year





















Aug

9.3

-0.4

3.8

4.6

8.3

7.6

4.8

4.3















Apr-Aug

3.2

3.9

1.7

5.4

6.2

5.8

2.3

5.2



















** Indices for Aug 2018 are Quick Estimates.*


*NOTE : Indices for the months of May'18 and Jul'18 incorporate updated production data.*





*STATEMENT II: INDEX OF INDUSTRIAL PRODUCTION - (2-DIGIT LEVEL)*

*(Base: 2011-12=100)*

*Industry*

*Description*

*Weight*

*Index*

*Cumulative Index*

*Percentage growth*

*code*





*Aug'17*

*Aug'18**

*Apr-Aug*

*Aug'18**

*Apr-Aug*











*2017-18*

*2018-19*



*2018-19*

10

Manufacture of food products

5.3025

95.6

104.6

92.2

101.1

9.4

9.7

11

Manufacture of beverages

1.0354

95.8

102.8

105.3

114.5

7.3

8.7

12

Manufacture of tobacco products

0.7985

101.8

84.5

97.3

86.6

-17.0

-11.0

13

Manufacture of textiles

3.2913

116.0

125.1

116.3

119.7

7.8

2.9

14

Manufacture of wearing apparel

1.3225

121.4

144.3

142.6

144.2

18.9

1.1

15

Manufacture of leather and related products

0.5021

117.1

124.9

127.6

130.3

6.7

2.1

16

Manufacture of wood and products of wood and cork, except furniture; manufacture of articles of straw and plaiting materials

0.1930

94.8

106.8

92.4

99.2

12.7

7.4

17

Manufacture of paper and paper products

0.8724

113.9

108.1

111.6

108.8

-5.1

-2.5

18

Printing and reproduction of recorded media

0.6798

113.3

91.5

101.7

94.2

-19.2

-7.4

19

Manufacture of coke and refined petroleum products

11.7749

121.2

124.3

119.4

126.8

2.6

6.2

20

Manufacture of chemicals and chemical products

7.8730

117.1

126.1

112.2

118.4

7.7

5.5

21

Manufacture of pharmaceuticals, medicinal chemical and botanical products

4.9810

197.0

212.5

199.1

203.7

7.9

2.3

22

Manufacture of rubber and plastics products

2.4222

111.4

109.7

112.5

108.2

-1.5

-3.8

23

Manufacture of other non-metallic mineral products

4.0853

105.3

115.0

110.5

121.5

9.2

10.0

24

Manufacture of basic metals

12.8043

136.2

140.4

133.9

137.5

3.1

2.7

25

Manufacture of fabricated metal products, except machinery and equipment

2.6549

110.4

108.0

98.7

106.7

-2.2

8.1

26

Manufacture of computer, electronic and optical products

1.5704

178.5

165.5

138.1

170.6

-7.3

23.5

27

Manufacture of electrical equipment

2.9983

106.1

107.7

101.1

107.1

1.5

5.9

28

Manufacture of machinery and equipment n.e.c.

4.7653

114.8

118.2

112.0

114.7

3.0

2.4

29

Manufacture of motor vehicles, trailers and semi-trailers

4.8573

114.9

128.7

105.8

125.3

12.0

18.4

30

Manufacture of other transport equipment

1.7763

144.9

157.9

133.0

150.7

9.0

13.3

31

Manufacture of furniture

0.1311

160.8

207.8

169.5

203.1

29.2

19.8

32

Other manufacturing

0.9415

108.0

100.6

122.8

92.7

-6.9

-24.5



















05

Mining

14.3725

92.6

92.2

96.8

100.6

-0.4

3.9

10-32

Manufacturing

77.6332

124.1

129.8

121.3

127.8

4.6

5.4

35

Electricity

7.9943

155.4

167.2

152.7

161.5

7.6

5.8





















General Index

100.00

122.1

127.4

120.3

126.6

4.3

5.2

* Figures for August 2018 are Quick Estimates.






*STATEMENT III: INDEX OF INDUSTRIAL PRODUCTION - USE-BASED*

*(Base :2011-12=100)*




*Primary goods*

*Capital goods*

*Intermediate goods*

*Infrastructure/ Construction goods*

*Consumer durables*

*Consumer non-durables*

*Month*

*(34.048612)*

*(8.223043)*

*(17.221487)*

*(12.338363)*

*(12.839296)*

*(15.329199)*



*2017-18*

*2018-19*

*2017-18*

*2018-19*

*2017-18*

*2018-19*

*2017-18*

*2018-19*

*2017-18*

*2018-19*

*2017-18*

*2018-19*

Apr

116.5

119.7

88.9

97.6

119.6

120.1

125.2

135.9

119.7

124.4

123.5

132.8

May

122.0

129.0

99.7

106.1

123.3

123.4

130.8

140.8

125.1

133.5

140.9

138.6

Jun

116.4

127.2

99.8

109.6

120.0

121.8

130.2

140.9

117.6

133.3

128.2

128.4

Jul

115.7

123.5

96.5

99.2

119.8

121.0

124.6

136.1

117.0

133.7

128.3

135.4

Aug*

117.8

120.9

101.7

106.8

123.0

125.9

128.3

138.3

128.1

134.8

131.4

139.7

Sep

117.0



107.6



123.8



125.3



129.9



136.9



Oct

122.1



97.6



122.6



132.0



119.0



132.1



Nov

120.9



104.3



125.4



129.3



122.0



149.1



Dec

128.0



110.1



131.0



134.0



119.3



153.4



Jan

129.2



111.1



130.6



138.3



125.6



153.3



Feb

119.5



118.8



124.8



138.5



124.0



146.6



Mar

136.5



130.5



137.4



147.9



136.1



154.5



Average













































Apr-Aug

117.7

124.1

97.3

103.9

121.1

122.4

127.8

138.4

121.5

131.9

130.5

135.0



























Growth over the corresponding period of previous year





































Aug

7.1

2.6

7.3

5.0

-0.5

2.4

2.7

7.8

4.3

5.2

7.2

6.3





















Apr-Aug

3.2

5.4

-1.4

6.8

-0.1

1.1

2.4

8.3

-0.3

8.6

7.0

3.4



























** Indices for Aug 2018 are Quick Estimates.*


*NOTE : Indices for the months of May'18 and Jul'18 incorporate updated production data.*








*STATEMENT IV*


Sl No

Item Group

Weights (%)

Production Growth (%)

*Item Groups with high positive growth in production*

1

Fragrances & Oil essentials

0.20

69.4

2

Commercial Vehicles

0.94

39.0

3

Readymade Garments, knitted

0.23

37.2

4

Transformers (Small)

0.22

37.1

5

Steroids and hormonal preparations (including anti-fungal preparations)

0.72

33.4

6

Digestive enzymes and antacids (incl. PPI drugs)

0.22

29.3

7

Vaccine for veterinary medicine

0.45

21.3

8

Galvanised products of Steel (including colour coated, tin plates, TMBP and Tin free steel)

0.79

20.8

*Item Groups with high negative growth in production*

1

Copper electrodes

0.22

-61.4

2

API & formulations of hypo-lipidemic agents incl. anti-hyper-triglyceridemics (e.g. simvastatin, atorvastatin, etc); anti-hypertensive

0.31

-52.3

3

Bags/ pouches of HDPE/ LDPE (plastic)

0.34

-49.2

4

Copper bars, rods & wire rods

0.64

-47.0

5

Anti-pyretic, analgesic/anti-inflammatory API & formulations

0.45

-45.3

6

Bodies of trucks, lorries and trailers

0.26

-45.0

7

Air filters

0.19

-41.9

8

Pig iron

0.40

-41.3



Sl No

Item Group

Weights (%)

Contribution to IIP Growth

*High Positive Contributors*

1

Digestive enzymes and antacids (incl. PPI drugs)

0.22

0.9600

2

Electricity

7.99

0.7726

3

Cement- all types

2.16

0.3065

4

Commercial Vehicles

0.94

0.2708

5

Auto components/ spares and accessories

2.59

0.2399

*High Negative Contributors*

1

Anti-pyretic, analgesic/anti-inflammatory API & formulations

0.45

-0.6217

2

Copper bars, rods & wire rods

0.64

-0.3057

3

Pig iron

0.40

-0.2219

4

Separators including decanter centrifuge

0.16

-0.2173

5

Copper electrodes

0.22

-0.1372



****

AKT/VJ


**********







Ministry of Statistics & Programme Implementation
12-October, 2018 17:30 IST
*Consumer Price Index Numbers on Base 2012=100 for Rural, Urban and combined for the month of September 2018 *

The Central Statistics Office (CSO), Ministry of Statistics and Programme Implementation has revised the Base Year of the Consumer Price Index (CPI) from 2010=100 to 2012=100 with effect from the release of indices for the month of January 2015.

2. In this press note, the CPI (Rural, Urban, Combined) on *Base 2012=100* is being released for the month of September 2018. In addition to this, Consumer Food Price Index (CFPI) for all India Rural, Urban and Combined are also being released for September 2018. All India Inflation rates (_on point to point basis i.e. current month over same month of last year, i.e., September_ _2018_ _over_ _September_ _2017)_, based on General Indices and CFPIs are given as follows:

*All India Inflation rates (%) based on CPI (General) and CFPI *

*Indices*

*September 2018 (Prov.)*

*August 2018 (Final)*

*September 2017 (Final)*

*Rural*

*Urban*

*Combd.*

*Rural*

*Urban*

*Combd.*

*Rural*

*Urban*

*Combd.*

*CPI (General)*

3.34

4.31

3.77

3.41

3.99

3.69

3.15

3.44

3.28

*CFPI*

0.94

-0.22

0.51

1.14

-1.21

0.29

1.31

1.25

1.25

*Notes: Prov. – Provisional, Combd. - Combined*

3. Monthly changes in the General Indices and CFPIs are given below:

*Monthly changes (%) in All India CPI (General) and CFPI: Sep. 2018 over Aug. 2018*

*Indices*

*Rural*

*Urban*

*Combined*

*Index Value*

*% Change*

*Index Value*

*% Change*

*Index Value*

*% Change*

*Sep.18*

*Aug. 18*

*Sep.18*

*Aug. 18*

*Sep.18*

*Aug. 18*

*CPI (General)*

142.2

142.5

-0.21

138.1

138.0

0.07

140.3

140.4

-0.07

*CFPI*

140.0

141.5

-1.06

137.0

138.7

-1.23

138.9

140.5

-1.14

*Note: Figures of September 2018 are provisional.*

4. Provisional indices for the month of September 2018 and also the final indices for August 2018 are being released with this note for all-India and for State/UTs. All-India provisional General (all-groups), Group and Sub-group level CPI and CFPI numbers for September 2018 for Rural, Urban and Combined are given in Annexure I. The inflation rates of important categories of items are given in Annexure II. State/UT wise provisional General CPI numbers for Rural, Urban and Combined are given in Annexure III. Inflation rates of major States, having population more than 50 lakhs as per population Census 2011, are given in Annexure IV. State/UT–wise Group CPIs are available on the Ministry’s website (www.mospi.gov.in). 

5. Price data are collected from selected towns by the Field Operations Division of NSSO and from selected villages by the Department of Posts. Price data are received through web portals, maintained by the National Informatics Centre.



*Annexure I*

*All India Consumer Price Indices *

*(Base: 2012=100)*

*Group Code*

*Sub-group Code*

*Description*

*Rural*

*Urban*

*Combined*

*Weights*

*Aug. 18 Index
(Final)*

*Sep. 18 Index
(Prov.)*

*Weights*

*Aug. 18 Index
(Final)*

*Sep. 18 Index
(Prov.)*

*Weights*

*Aug. 18 Index
(Final)*

*Sep. 18 Index
(Prov.)*

_(1)_

_(2)_

_(3)_

_(4)_

_(5)_

_(6)_

_(7)_

_(8)_

_(9)_

_(10)_

_(11)_

_(12)_



1.1.01

Cereals and products

12.35

139.2

139.8

6.59

136.5

137.0

9.67

138.3

138.9



1.1.02

Meat and fish

4.38

148.8

147.1

2.73

146.4

143.1

3.61

148.0

145.7



1.1.03

Egg

0.49

139.1

136.5

0.36

136.6

132.8

0.43

138.1

135.1



1.1.04

Milk and products

7.72

143.5

144.2

5.33

141.2

141.5

6.61

142.6

143.2



1.1.05

Oils and fats

4.21

125.0

124.8

2.81

117.4

117.7

3.56

122.2

122.2



1.1.06

Fruits

2.88

154.4

148.6

2.90

146.3

140.0

2.89

150.6

144.6



1.1.07

Vegetables

7.46

156.3

149.5

4.41

157.3

151.3

6.04

156.6

150.1



1.1.08

Pulses and products

2.95

126.8

125.5

1.73

113.6

113.5

2.38

122.4

121.5



1.1.09

Sugar and Confectionery

1.70

115.4

114.4

0.97

113.3

112.3

1.36

114.7

113.7



1.1.10

Spices

3.11

138.6

138.7

1.79

141.1

141.2

2.50

139.4

139.5



1.2.11

Non-alcoholic beverages

1.37

133.8

134.3

1.13

127.4

127.7

1.26

131.1

131.5



1.1.12

Prepared meals, snacks, sweets etc.

5.56

155.2

156.0

5.54

150.4

151.3

5.55

153.0

153.8

*1*



*Food and beverages*

*54.18*

*142.7*

*141.5*

*36.29*

*140.1*

*138.9*

*45.86*

*141.7*

*140.5*

*2*



*Pan, tobacco and intoxicants*

*3.26*

*156.4*

*157.7*

*1.36*

*162.1*

*163.3*

*2.38*

*157.9*

*159.2*



3.1.01

Clothing

6.32

152.1

152.2

4.72

140.0

140.8

5.58

147.3

147.7



3.1.02

Footwear

1.04

145.8

146.0

0.85

129.0

129.3

0.95

138.8

139.1

*3*



*Clothing and footwear*

*7.36*

*151.3*

*151.3*

*5.57*

*138.3*

*139.1*

*6.53*

*146.1*

*146.5*

*4*



*Housing*

*-*

*-*

*-*

*21.67*

*144.6*

*145.3*

*10.07*

*144.6*

*145.3*

*5*



*Fuel and light*

*7.94*

*147.7*

*148.8*

*5.58*

*129.8*

*131.2*

*6.84*

*140.9*

*142.1*



6.1.01

Household goods and services

3.75

143.8

144.1

3.87

134.4

134.9

3.80

139.4

139.8



6.1.02

Health

6.83

139.4

139.9

4.81

134.9

135.6

5.89

137.7

138.3



6.1.03

Transport and communication

7.60

128.3

129.7

9.73

120.7

122.5

8.59

124.3

125.9



6.1.04

Recreation and amusement

1.37

138.6

139.7

2.04

129.8

130.2

1.68

133.6

134.3



6.1.05

Education

3.46

146.9

147.6

5.62

145.3

145.2

4.46

146.0

146.2



6.1.06

Personal care and effects

4.25

131.3

132.0

3.47

128.3

129.3

3.89

130.1

130.9

*6*



*Miscellaneous*

*27.26*

*136.6*

*137.4*

*29.53*

*131.0*

*131.9*

*28.32*

*133.9*

*134.7*

*General Index (All Groups)*

*100.00*

*142.5*

*142.2*

*100.00*

*138.0*

*138.1*

*100.00*

*140.4*

*140.3*

*Consumer Food Price Index*

*47.25*

*141.5*

*140.0*

*29.62*

*138.7*

*137.0*

*39.06*

*140.5*

*138.9*

*Notes: *


*Prov. : Provisional.*
*- : CPI (Rural) for housing is not compiled.*
* The weights are indicative to show relative importance of groups and sub-groups. However, all India indices have been compiled as weighted average of State indices.*


*Annexure II*

*All India annual inflation rates (%) for September 2018 (Provisional)*

*(Base: 2012=100)*

*Group Code*

*Sub-group Code*

*Description*

*Rural*

*Urban*

*Combined*



*Sep. 17 Index
(Final)*

*Sep. 18*

*Index
(Prov.)*

*Inflation Rate
(%)*

*Sep. 17 Index
(Final)*

*Sep. 18*

*Index
(Prov.)*

*Inflation Rate
(%)*

*Sep. 17 Index
(Final)*

*Sep. 18*

*Index
(Prov.)*

*Inflation Rate
(%)*



_(1)_

_(2)_

_(3)_

_(4)_

_(5)_

_(6)_

_(7)_

_(8)_

_(9)_

_(10)_

_(11)_

_(12)_




1.1.01

Cereals and products

135.2

139.8

3.40

133.6

137.0

2.54

134.7

138.9

3.12




1.1.02

Meat and fish

142.0

147.1

3.59

143.0

143.1

0.07

142.4

145.7

2.32




1.1.03

Egg

130.5

136.5

4.60

129.7

132.8

2.39

130.2

135.1

3.76




1.1.04

Milk and products

140.2

144.2

2.85

138.7

141.5

2.02

139.6

143.2

2.58




1.1.05

Oils and fats

120.7

124.8

3.40

114.5

117.7

2.79

118.4

122.2

3.21




1.1.06

Fruits

147.8

148.6

0.54

137.5

140.0

1.82

143.0

144.6

1.12




1.1.07

Vegetables

154.5

149.5

-3.24

160.7

151.3

-5.85

156.6

150.1

-4.15




1.1.08

Pulses and products

137.1

125.5

-8.46

124.5

113.5

-8.84

132.9

121.5

-8.58




1.1.09

Sugar and Confectionery

121.0

114.4

-5.45

122.4

112.3

-8.25

121.5

113.7

-6.42




1.1.10

Spices

134.7

138.7

2.97

137.3

141.2

2.84

135.6

139.5

2.88




1.2.11

Non-alcoholic beverages

131.7

134.3

1.97

124.8

127.7

2.32

128.8

131.5

2.10




1.1.12

Prepared meals, snacks, sweets etc.

149.3

156.0

4.49

145.0

151.3

4.34

147.3

153.8

4.41



*1*


*Food and beverages*

*139.6*

*141.5*

*1.36*

*138.0*

*138.9*

*0.65*

*139.0*

*140.5*

*1.08*



*2*


*Pan, tobacco and intoxicants*

*149.8*

*157.7*

*5.27*

*153.6*

*163.3*

*6.32*

*150.8*

*159.2*

*5.57*




3.1.01

Clothing

146.1

152.2

4.18

133.3

140.8

5.63

141.1

147.7

4.68




3.1.02

Footwear

139.7

146.0

4.51

124.6

129.3

3.77

133.4

139.1

4.27



*3*


*Clothing and footwear*

*145.2*

*151.3*

*4.20*

*132.0*

*139.1*

*5.38*

*140.0*

*146.5*

*4.64*



*4*


*Housing*

*-*

*-*

*-*

*135.7*

*145.3*

*7.07*

*135.7*

*145.3*

*7.07*



*5*


*Fuel and light*

*137.4*

*148.8*

*8.30*

*120.6*

*131.2*

*8.79*

*131.0*

*142.1*

*8.47*




6.1.01

Household goods and services

137.9

144.1

4.50

128.1

134.9

5.31

133.3

139.8

4.88




6.1.02

Health

133.4

139.9

4.87

126.1

135.6

7.53

130.6

138.3

5.90




6.1.03

Transport and communication

121.2

129.7

7.01

115.7

122.5

5.88

118.3

125.9

6.42




6.1.04

Recreation and amusement

132.3

139.7

5.59

124.5

130.2

4.58

127.9

134.3

5.00




6.1.05

Education

139.6

147.6

5.73

135.9

145.2

6.84

137.4

146.2

6.40




6.1.06

Personal care and effects

126.7

132.0

4.18

124.4

129.3

3.94

125.7

130.9

4.14



*6*


*Miscellaneous*

*130.3*

*137.4*

*5.45*

*124.5*

*131.9*

*5.94*

*127.5*

*134.7*

*5.65*



*General Index (All Groups)*

*137.6*

*142.2*

*3.34*

*132.4*

*138.1*

*4.31*

*135.2*

*140.3*

*3.77*



*Consumer Food Price Index*

*138.7*

*140.0*

*0.94*

*137.3*

*137.0*

*-0.22*

*138.2*

*138.9*

*0.51*



















*Notes: *


*Prov. : Provisional.*
*- : CPI (Rural) for housing is not compiled.*


*Annexure III*

*State/UT wise General Consumer Price Indices *

*(Base: 2012=100)*

*State/UT Code*

*Name of the State/UT*

*Rural*

*Urban*

*Combined*

*Weights*

*Aug. 18 Index
(Final)*

*Sep. 18 Index
(Prov.)*

*Weights*

*Aug. 18 Index
(Final)*

*Sep. 18 Index
(Prov.)*

*Weights*

*Aug. 18 Index
(Final)*

*Sep. 18 Index
(Prov.)*

_(1)_

_(2)_

_(3)_

_(4)_

_(5)_

_(6)_

_(7)_

_(8)_

_(9)_

_(10)_

_(11)_

01

Jammu & Kashmir

1.14

149.6

151.1

0.72

139.6

140.7

0.94

146.1

147.4

02

Himachal Pradesh

1.03

140.5

138.7

0.26

137.1

137.1

0.67

139.9

138.4

03

Punjab

3.31

140.3

141.2

3.09

133.0

134.3

3.21

137.0

138.1

04

Chandigarh

0.02

144.6

144.3

0.34

134.8

136.3

0.17

135.4

136.8

05

Uttarakhand

1.06

134.7

135.1

0.73

133.9

134.4

0.91

134.4

134.8

06

Haryana

3.30

139.7

140.0

3.35

136.1

136.3

3.32

138.0

138.3

07

Delhi

0.28

133.9

134.5

5.64

140.6

140.5

2.77

140.2

140.2

08

Rajasthan

6.63

141.0

140.0

4.23

141.1

140.2

5.51

141.0

140.1

09

Uttar Pradesh

14.83

137.7

137.8

9.54

140.0

140.1

12.37

138.5

138.6

10

Bihar

8.21

142.4

143.5

1.62

138.6

137.6

5.14

141.8

142.6

11

Sikkim

0.06

146.1

148.0

0.03

146.7

147.8

0.05

146.3

147.9

12

Arunachal Pradesh

0.14

156.8

160.9

0.06

--

--

0.10

--

--

13

Nagaland

0.14

153.6

153.2

0.12

137.7

139.0

0.13

146.8

147.2

14

Manipur

0.23

164.6

166.3

0.12

136.8

138.7

0.18

155.8

157.6

15

Mizoram

0.07

137.6

138.6

0.13

130.2

130.9

0.10

133.1

133.9

16

Tripura

0.35

148.2

150.0

0.14

143.5

143.7

0.25

147.0

148.4

17

Meghalaya

0.28

142.1

142.1

0.15

132.6

132.8

0.22

139.2

139.2

18

Assam

2.63

141.4

141.7

0.79

134.6

138.4

1.77

140.0

141.0

19

West Bengal

6.99

145.9

145.5

7.20

138.6

139.5

7.09

142.5

142.7

20

Jharkhand

1.96

147.4

145.9

1.39

136.8

137.7

1.69

143.4

142.8

21

Odisha

2.93

145.9

146.5

1.31

136.1

136.9

2.18

143.2

143.8

22

Chhattisgarh

1.68

146.0

147.3

1.22

139.4

139.6

1.46

143.4

144.3

23

Madhya Pradesh

4.93

136.4

136.4

3.97

139.1

138.8

4.48

137.5

137.4

24

Gujarat

4.54

143.3

143.0

6.82

132.9

133.1

5.60

137.4

137.4

25

Daman & Diu

0.02

164.0

162.0

0.02

133.4

134.5

0.02

151.2

150.5

26

Dadra & Nagar Haveli

0.02

141.4

140.7

0.04

132.7

130.7

0.03

135.6

134.0

27

Maharashtra

8.25

144.2

143.6

18.86

133.7

133.8

13.18

137.2

137.1

28

Andhra Pradesh

5.40

145.5

142.1

3.64

138.8

138.9

4.58

143.0

140.9

29

Karnataka

5.09

141.6

141.8

6.81

143.2

143.5

5.89

142.5

142.7

30

Goa

0.14

151.7

152.9

0.25

134.5

134.3

0.19

141.2

141.5

31

Lakshadweep

0.01

139.0

144.5

0.01

135.6

136.2

0.01

137.3

140.3

32

Kerala

5.50

146.7

144.9

3.46

145.3

144.1

4.55

146.2

144.6

33

Tamil Nadu

5.55

143.9

142.5

9.20

141.3

141.2

7.25

142.4

141.7

34

Puducherry

0.08

145.8

144.7

0.27

138.3

139.0

0.17

140.2

140.5

35

Andaman & Nicobar Islands

0.05

146.6

144.1

0.07

134.4

134.7

0.06

140.4

139.3

36

Telangana

3.16

146.6

148.7

4.41

138.1

137.5

3.74

141.9

142.6

*99*

*All India*

*100.00*

*142.5*

*142.2*

*100.00*

*138.0*

*138.1*

*100.00*

*140.4*

*140.3*

*Notes:* 

*1. Prov. : Provisional.*

*2. -- : indicates the receipt of price schedules is less than 80% of allocated schedules and therefore indices are not compiled.*



*Annexure IV*



*Major State/UT wise annual inflation rates (%) for September 2018 (Provisional)*

*(Base: 2012=100)*

*State/UT Code*

*Name of the State/UT*

*Rural*

*Urban*

*Combined*

*Sep. 17 Index
(Final)*

*Sep. 18*

*Index
(Prov.)*

*Inflation Rate
(%)*

*Sep. 17 Index
(Final)*

*Sep. 18*

*Index
(Prov.)*

*Inflation Rate
(%)*

*Sep. 17 Index
(Final)*

*Sep. 18*

*Index
(Prov.)*

*Inflation Rate
(%)*

_(1)_

_(2)_

_(3)_

_(4)_

_(5)_

_(6)_

_(7)_

_(8)_

_(9)_

_(10)_

_(11)_

01

Jammu & Kashmir

143.4

151.1

5.37

130.9

140.7

7.49

139.0

147.4

6.04

02

Himachal Pradesh

137.8

138.7

0.65

130.2

137.1

5.30

136.4

138.4

1.47

03

Punjab

134.6

141.2

4.90

129.4

134.3

3.79

132.3

138.1

4.38

05

Uttarakhand

131.4

135.1

2.82

127.0

134.4

5.83

129.8

134.8

3.85

06

Haryana

135.5

140.0

3.32

130.0

136.3

4.85

132.9

138.3

4.06

07

Delhi

133.8

134.5

0.52

136.5

140.5

2.93

136.4

140.2

2.79

08

Rajasthan

140.4

140.0

-0.28

134.3

140.2

4.39

138.2

140.1

1.37

09

Uttar Pradesh

133.5

137.8

3.22

132.1

140.1

6.06

133.0

138.6

4.21

10

Bihar

137.8

143.5

4.14

130.4

137.6

5.52

136.7

142.6

4.32

18

Assam

133.6

141.7

6.06

131.9

138.4

4.93

133.2

141.0

5.86

19

West Bengal

135.8

145.5

7.14

132.5

139.5

5.28

134.2

142.7

6.33

20

Jharkhand

141.3

145.9

3.26

130.9

137.7

5.19

137.3

142.8

4.01

21

Odisha

139.5

146.5

5.02

130.2

136.9

5.15

136.9

143.8

5.04

22

Chhattisgarh

142.4

147.3

3.44

130.5

139.6

6.97

137.8

144.3

4.72

23

Madhya Pradesh

132.3

136.4

3.10

131.9

138.8

5.23

132.1

137.4

4.01

24

Gujarat

140.5

143.0

1.78

128.8

133.1

3.34

133.9

137.4

2.61

27

Maharashtra

141.2

143.6

1.70

128.5

133.8

4.12

132.8

137.1

3.24

28

Andhra Pradesh

140.8

142.1

0.92

134.3

138.9

3.43

138.4

140.9

1.81

29

Karnataka

139.2

141.8

1.87

138.6

143.5

3.54

138.9

142.7

2.74

32

Kerala

139.7

144.9

3.72

137.8

144.1

4.57

139.0

144.6

4.03

33

Tamil Nadu

137.8

142.5

3.41

136.4

141.2

3.52

137.0

141.7

3.43

36

Telangana

138.4

148.7

7.44

133.5

137.5

3.00

135.7

142.6

5.08

*99*

*All India*

*137.6*

*142.2*

*3.34*

*132.4*

*138.1*

*4.31*

*135.2*

*140.3*

*3.77*

*Notes:* 


*Prov. : Provisional.*


****


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Finance
13-October, 2018 12:00 IST
*Shri Subhash Chandra Garg, Secretary, DEA: Better Metric is needed for the Human Capital Index (HCI) to measure the Status of Human Capital; *

Structural Reforms in areas like taxation and bankruptcy are helping the Indian economy in building its resilience to global shocks and maintain a robust growth rate despite challenges; 

Prudent policy measures have helped, and measures being undertaken now will also help contain the stress currently seen in financial condition tightening, and oil prices etc. 

Shri Subhash Chandra Garg, Secretary, Department of Economic Affairs (DEA), Ministry of Finance emphasized the need to recognize that digital technological changes taking place are more fundamental than even invention of the steam engine, which had laid the foundation of the industrial revolution. There is a digital revolution which is transforming the world. Shri Garg was speaking at the IMF’s Development Committee Lunch Session in Bali yesterday. The Session focused on the World Development Report, which is on the changing nature of work. Speaking about the Human Capital Index (HCI) that was released recently as part of the Human Capital Project of the World Bank, Shri Garg commented that Human Capital needs to continuously evolve and develop. HCI uses metric of industrial era to measure the status of human capital for digital age and its production system. He said that a better metric is needed.

Earlier, Shri Subhash Chandra Garg, Secretary, Department of Economic Affairs (DEA) led the Indian delegation to the Annual Meetings Plenary Session of the International Monetary Fund (IMF) and the World Bank yesterday in Bali, Indonesia.



In the IMFC Introductory Session, Shri Garg, Secretary, DEA highlighted the key factors like structural reforms in areas like taxation and bankruptcy are helping the Indian economy in building its resilience to global shocks and maintain a robust growth rate despite challenges. Shri Garg emphasised that Prudent Policy measures have helped, and measures being undertaken now, will also help contain the stress currently seen in financial condition tightening, and oil prices etc.



Of the Four Sessions of the 38thInternational Monetary and Financial Committee (IMFC) Meeting of the IMF being held during the Annual Meetings, the first two sessions – Introductory Session and the Restricted Session on Early Warning Exercise (EWE) – were held yesterday. Secretary Shri Garg attended both these Sessions. The IMFC Introductory Session was focused on Global Developments and Prospects, while the EWE was focused on Upcoming Risks to the Global Economy. 



Earlier in the day, Secretary Shri Garg also led the Indian delegation in the G-20 FMCBG Meeting in which the deliberations centred on key risks facing the global economy, enhancing a resilient international financial architecture, financing infrastructure development, progress on compact with Africa as well as streamlining of the GPFI process among others.



Secretary, DEA, Shri Garg is currently on an official tour to Bali, Indonesia to participate in the Annual Meetings of the IMF and the World Bank and other associated Sidelines Meetings. He is accompanied by the senior officials of the Ministry of Finance among others.



*******



*DSM/RM/KA*


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Textiles
14-October, 2018 18:31 IST
*Ajay Tamta inaugurates 46th edition of IHGF-Delhi Fair Autumn-2018 *



*



*



*MoS for Textiles inaugurating IHGF-Delhi Fair *


Union Minister of State for Textiles, Ajay Tamta, inaugurated the 46th edition of world’s largest IHGF-Delhi Fair at India Expo Centre & Mart at Greater Noida today. Speaking on the occasion, he said that this Fair has played a vital role in increasing exports of handicrafts from the country and has acquired a special importance for handicrafts sector as overseas buyers find this fair as the most effective sourcing medium for their requirements and that the Indian exporting community considers this as the most effective marketing medium for their merchandise. Participation by over 3200 exhibitors in this fair and visit of overseas buyers from over 110 countries shows its popularity amongst Indian handicrafts exporters and importers. 

Ajay Tamta urged the handicrafts exporters to take care of the artisans and craftsmen who are the backbone of this sector. He further said that Government of India is not only providing assistance to these craftsmen in the form of subsidies through various schemes in minimising their expenditure on health and educational needs of their families but also on transport for bringing their products to the common facility centres. He also said that a portal of Government and handicrafts exporters is being created to provide more assistance to these artisans for healthcare and education of their children. Ajay Tamta also urged the EPCH and exporters to gear up for the Ambiente 2019 to be held in Frankfurt, Germany, in which India is a partner country.

Overseas buyers from more than 110 countries are expected to participate in IHGF-Delhi Fair and source home, lifestyle, fashion and textiles products. The Fair has the most extensive range of handcrafted products like home textiles, furnishings, carpets, decoratives, tableware, furniture, garden & outdoor, bathroom accessories, spa and wellness, lamps & lighting, Christmas & festive décor, handmade paper items, fashion jewellery and accessories. The fair will remain open till 18th October, 2018.

*****






Ministry of Textiles
14-October, 2018 14:54 IST
*India International Silk Fair -2018 begins in New Delhi on 16th October *

Union Minister of Textiles, Smriti Zubin Irani, will inaugurate the 6th edition of India International Silk Fair (IISF) in New Delhi on October 16, 2018. Minister of State for Textiles, Ajay Tamta will also be present on the occasion.

India is the 2nd largest producer of silk in the world. The silk industry is agriculture based and labour intensive and provides gainful employment to around 8 million artisans and weavers in rural areas.

Over 108 exhibitors of silk and blended silk products manufactured in different parts of the country will display their produce during the three-day event, organised by the Indian Silk Export Promotion Council (ISEPC) at Pragati Maidan. Over 218 buyers from various countries will participate in the fair. Artisans from Jammu & Kashmir and North East will showcase their unique products from their region which will be an added attraction for buyers.

The fair will give a platform to exporters to display their products and to overseas buyers an opportunity to place orders and source their merchandize. The IISF-2018 is expected to generate business of over USD 20 million for the small and medium enterprises (SMEs) engaged in producing silk and blended silk garments, fabrics, accessories and floor covering.

The Central Silk Board is putting up a Theme Pavilion showcasing the future vision of Indian Silk Industry. The fair is open for buyers and sellers and invited visitors only.

*****


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Commerce & Industry
15-October, 2018 16:14 IST
Top priority language localisation to bring government services closer to the people: Secretary MeitY 

The government of India is making all efforts to bring services closer to the people inclusively and create a window of opportunity for start-ups and young entrepreneurs. This was stated by Secretary, Ministry of Electronics & IT (Meity), Ajay Prakash Sawhney, at an interactive session on’ Language Localisation& CRM Services on GeM’, organised by FICCI and GeMhere today.

Secretary, MeitY, said that language localisation was the key to capitalise on the opportunities in open and transparent public procurement services of the GeM for vendors and buyers. Although there are many challenges which include speech recognition in various languages, translating speech to text and text to speech, optical and handwriting recognition. But all efforts are being made to ensure that a Malayalam and Bangla speaking vendor or buyer is able to have a dialogue in real time.

Radha Chauhan, CEO, GeM said that GeM was designed to make public procurement processes of the government transparent and it was imperative to have language localisation to make ‘Digital India’ a transformative movement. On Customer relationship management (CRM), Ms. Chauhan said that GeM was equipped to handle calls in 10 Indian languages which are transactional. The challenge to be overcome now is to create solutions in various languages for processing of services like public procurement bidding.

Arvind Gupta,CEO, MyGovsaid that from ‘Digital India’ to ‘Digital Bharat’, language content will play the most vital role. On the MyGov platform local language content gets consumed the best.



*****






Ministry of Commerce & Industry
15-October, 2018 12:07 IST
*Index Numbers of Wholesale Price in India (Base: 2011-12=100) *

Review for the month of September, 2018 

The official Wholesale Price Index for ‘All Commodities’ (Base: 2011-12=100) for the month of September, 2018 rose by 0.7 percent to 120.8 (provisional) from 120.0 (provisional) for the previous month.



*INFLATION*

The annual rate of inflation, based on monthly WPI, stood at 5.13% (provisional) for the month of September, 2018 (over September, 2017) as compared to 4.53% (provisional) for the previous month and 3.14% during the corresponding month of the previous year. Build up inflation rate in the financial year so far was 3.87% compared to a build up rate of 1.50% in the corresponding period of the previous year.



Inflation for important commodities / commodity groups is indicated in Annex-1 and Annex-II.

The movement of the index for the various commodity groups is summarized below:-



*PRIMARY ARTICLES (Weight 22.62%)*



The index for this major group rose by 0.2 percent to 135.4 (provisional) from 135.1 (provisional) for the previous month. The groups and items which showed variations during the month are as follows:-



The index for ‘Food Articles’ group declined by 0.2 percent to 144.5 (provisional) from 144.8 (provisional) for the previous month due to lower price of fish-marine (12%), egg and urad (3% each), gram and ragi (2% each) and fruits & vegetables and peas/chawali (1% each). However, the price of betel leaves (18%), tea and pork (4% each), beef & buffalo meat and bajra (3% each), fish-inland, condiments & spices, maize and poultry chicken (2% each) and arhar, barley, mutton, wheat, masur and moong (1% each) moved up.



The index for ‘Non-Food Articles’ group declined by 0.2 percent to 124.8 (provisional) from 125.0 (provisional) for the previous month due to lower price of skins (raw) (5%), hides (raw) and industrial wood (4% each), copra (coconut) and soyabean (3% each), mesta and guar seed (2% each) and raw rubber, raw cotton, groundnut seed and coir fibre (1% each). However, the price of floriculture (18%), niger seed (7%), gingelly seed (6%), raw jute and sunflower (5% each), tobacco (3%), safflower (kardi seed) (2%) and rape & mustard seed, raw wool, raw silk, cotton seed, linseed and fodder (1% each) moved up.



The index for ‘Minerals’ group rose by 9.7 percent to 135.2 (provisional) from 123.2 (provisional) for the previous month due to higher price of garnet (60%), copper concentrate (26%), sillimanite (23%), iron ore (4%) and manganese ore and chromite (3% each). However, the price of zinc concentrate and lead concentrate (1% each) declined.



The index for 'Crude Petroleum & Natural Gas' group rose by 1.1 percent to 95.9 (provisional) from 94.9 (provisional) for the previous month due to higher price of natural gas (4%).



*FUEL & POWER (Weight 13.15%)*



The index for this major group rose by 2.2 percent to 107.2 (provisional) from 104.9 (provisional) for the previous month. The groups and items which showed variations during the month are as follows:-



The index for ‘Coal’ group rose by 0.2 percent to 123.2 (provisional) from 123.0 (provisional) for the previous month due to higher price of coking coal (1%).



The index for ‘Mineral Oils’ group rose by 3.7 percent to 101.9 (provisional) from 98.3 (provisional) for the previous month due to higher price of lube oils (11%), naphtha (5%), HSD and petrol (4% each), LPG (3%), furnace oil, bitumen and kerosene (2% each) and ATF (1%). However, the price of petroleum coke (2%) declined.



*MANUFACTURED PRODUCTS (Weight 64.23%)*



The index for this major group rose by 0.6 percent to 118.5 (provisional) from 117.8 (provisional) for the previous month. The groups and items which showed variations during the month are as follows:-



The index for ‘Manufacture of Food Products’ group rose by 0.3 percent to 129.4 (provisional) from 129.0 (provisional) for the previous month due to higher price of processing & preserving of fish, crustaceans & molluscs & products thereof (10%), basmati rice (6%), coffee powder with chicory (4%), maida and sooji (rawa ) (3% each), wheat flour (atta) and sunflower oil (2% each) and gur, manufacture of macaroni, noodles, couscous & similar farinaceous products, ice cream, other meats, preserved/processed, manufacture of prepared animal feeds, chicken/duck [dressed-fresh/frozen], rice bran oil, castor oil, manufacture of starches & starch products, rice [non-basmati], wheat bran and groundnut oil (1% each). However, the price of instant coffee (4%), honey and molasses (3% each), processed tea, processing & preserving of fruit & vegetables, vanaspati, sugar and copra oil (2% each) and condensed milk, gram powder (besan) and bagasse (1% each) declined.


The index for ‘Manufacture of Beverages’ group rose by 0.3 percent to 120.4 (provisional) from 120.0 (provisional) for the previous month due to higher price of rectified spirit and country liquor (2% each), spirits (1%). However, the price of bottled mineral water (2%) declined.


The index for ‘Manufacture of Tobacco Products’ group declined by 0.3 percent to 149.6 (provisional) from 150.1 (provisional) for the previous month due to lower price of other tobacco products (1%).


The index for ‘Manufacture of Textiles’ group rose by 1.1 percent to 118.9 (provisional) from 117.6 (provisional) for the previous month due to higher price of synthetic yarn and woollen yarn (4% each), texturised & twisted yarn, manufacture of other textiles and manufacture of made-up textile articles, except apparel (2% each) and viscose yarn, manufacture of cordage, rope, twine & netting and cotton yarn (1% each). However, the price of manufacture of knitted & crocheted fabrics (1%) declined.



The index for ‘Manufacture of Wearing Apparel’ group declined by 0.4 percent to 138.6 (provisional) from 139.1 (provisional) for the previous month due to lower price of manufacture of knitted & crocheted apparel (1%).


The index for ‘Manufacture of Leather and Related Products’ group rose by 0.4 percent to 123.0 (provisional) from 122.5 (provisional) for the previous month due to higher price of leather shoe (2%) and harness, saddles & other related items, waterproof footwear and belt & other articles of leather (1% each). However, the price of vegetable tanned leather (9%) and chrome tanned leather, gloves of leather and plastic/pvc chappals (1% each) declined.


The index for ‘Manufacture of Wood and of Products of Wood and Cork ‘ group rose by 0.7 percent to 133.7 (provisional) from 132.8 (provisional) for the previous month due to higher price of lamination wooden sheets/veneer sheets and wooden block-compressed or not (2% each) and particle boards, wood cutting [processed/sized] and plywood block boards (1% each). However, the price of wooden box/crate (2%) declined.


The index for ‘Manufacture of Paper and Paper Products’ group rose by 0.4 percent to 123.1 (provisional) from 122.6 (provisional) for the previous month due to higher price of tissue paper (6%), map litho paper (4%), newsprint, base paper and corrugated paper board (2% each) and poster paper, laminated plastic sheet, kraft paper and paper for printing & writing (1% each). However, the price of paper bag including craft paper bag (5%), corrugated sheet box (2%) and laminated paper (1%) declined.


The index for ‘Printing and Reproduction of Recorded Media ‘ group rose by 0.3 percent to 148.4 (provisional) from 147.9 (provisional) for the previous month due to higher price of printed form & schedule and journal/periodical (3% each), sticker plastic (2%) and newspaper (1%). However, the price of hologram (3d) (3%) and printed books (1%) declined.


The index for ‘Manufacture of Chemicals and Chemical Products’ group rose by 0.6 percent to 119.3 (provisional) from 118.6 (provisional) for the previous month due to higher price of mono ethyl glycol and ethyl acetate (8% each), organic surface active agent and polyester film(metalized) (6% each), menthol and varnish (all types) (5% each), acetic acid & its derivatives, rubber chemicals and polyester fibre fabric (4% each), ammonium sulphate, xlpe compound, nitrogenous fertilizer, others, carbon black, phosphoric acid and amine (3% each), liquid air & other gaseous products, camphor, ammonia gas, ammonium phosphate, di ammonium phosphate and plasticizer (2% each) and polyester chips or polyethylene terepthalate (pet) chips, phthalic anhydride, polyethylene, aromatic chemicals, caustic soda (sodium hydroxide), ethylene oxide, other petrochemical intermediates, perfume/scent, superphospate/phosphatic fertilizer, others, catalysts, alcohols, organic solvent, hair oil/body oil, alkyl benzene, soda ash/washing soda, paint, sulphuric acid, viscose staple fibre, organic chemicals and other inorganic chemicals (1% each). However, the price of gelatine (4%), hydrogen peroxide (3%) and agarbatti, nitric acid, acrylic fibre, toilet soap, agro chemical formulation, fungicide [liquid], printing ink, insecticide & pesticide, aniline (including pna, ona, ocpna), dye stuff/dyes incl. dye intermediates & pigments/colours and polystyrene [expandable] (1% each) declined.



The index for ‘Manufacture of Pharmaceuticals, Medicinal Chemical and Botanical Products’ group declined by 0.2 percent to 123.2 (provisional) from 123.5 (provisional) for the previous month due to lower price of antidiabetic drug excluding insulin (i.e. tolbutam) (7%), antipyretic, analgesic, anti-inflammatory formulations (3%), anti-retroviral drugs for HIV treatment, api & formulations of vitamins and anti allergic drugs (1% each). However, the price of antibiotics & preparations thereof (4%), sulpha drugs (3%), plastic capsules (2%) and cotton wool (medicinal), ayurvedic medicaments and anti cancer drugs (1% each) moved up.



The index for ‘Manufacture of Rubber and Plastics Products’ group rose by 0.4 percent to 109.6 (provisional) from 109.2 (provisional) for the previous month due to higher price of polyester film (non-metalized) (7%), rubber cloth/sheet (6%), plastic tube (flexible/non-flexible) (4%), plastic components and processed rubber (3% each), rubber tubes-not for tyres, tractor tyre, elastic webbing and rubber crumb (2% each) and thermocol, plastic bag, acrylic/plastic sheet, polypropylene film, rubber tread, rubberized dipped fabric, plastic film, tooth brush, 2/3 wheeler tyre and polythene film (1% each). However, the price of condoms and plastic button (4% each), motor car tube (3%), rubber components & parts, plastic box/container and plastic furniture (2% each) and conveyer belt (fibre based), plastic tank and solid rubber tyres/wheels (1% each) declined.



The index for ‘Manufacture of Other Non-Metallic Mineral Products’ remained unchanged at 115.9 (provisional). Rise in price was recorded for porcelain sanitary ware (7%), poles & posts of concrete (6%), white cement and graphite rod, granite (2% each) and marble slab, railway sleeper and cement blocks (concrete) (1% each). While a decline in price was recorded for ordinary sheet glass and cement superfine (3% each), porcelain crockery, ceramic tiles (vitrified tiles) and slag cement (2% each) and glass bottle and stone [chip] (1% each).


The index for ‘Manufacture of Basic Metals’ group rose by 2.0 percent to 113.8 (provisional) from 111.6 (provisional) for the previous month due to higher price of aluminium alloys and sponge iron/direct reduced iron (DRI) (8% each), angles, channels, sections, steel (coated/not) (5%), MS bright bars, alloy steel wire rods and MS pencil ingots (4% each), pig iron, cold rolled (CR) coils & sheets, including narrow strip, MS wire rods, mild steel (MS) blooms and aluminium ingot (3% each), aluminium castings, gp/gc sheet, hot rolled (HR) coils & sheets, including narrow strip and MS castings (2% each) and rails, stainless steel tubes, brass metal/sheet/coils, ferrochrome, alumnium foil, aluminium shapes-bars/rods/flats, alloy steel castings, steel forgings-rough and steel cables (1% each). However, the price of copper shapes-bars/rods/plates/strips, copper metal/copper rings and aluminium disk & circles (3% each), stainless steel pencil ingots/billets/slabs (2%) and aluminium metal, ferrosilicon, other ferro alloys, lead ingots, bars, blocks, plates and silicomanganese (1% each) declined.



The index for ‘Manufacture of Fabricated Metal Products, Except Machinery and Equipment’ group declined by 0.3 percent to 115.2 (provisional) from 115.5 (provisional) for the previous month due to lower price of electrical stamping- laminated or otherwise (4%), boilers (3%), steel door (2%) and forged steel rings, bolts, screws, nuts & nails of iron & steel and cylinders (1% each). However, the price of stainless steel tank and metal cutting tools & accessories (3% each) and hose pipes in set or otherwise, steel structures, steel drums and barrels, iron/steel cap and pressure cooker (1% each) moved up.



The index for ‘Manufacture of Computer, Electronic and Optical Products’ group rose by 0.7 percent to 113.0 (provisional) from 112.2 (provisional) for the previous month due to higher price of meter (non-electrical) (5%), sunglasses (2%) and capacitors, telephone sets including mobile hand sets, watch and electronic printed circuit board (PCB)/micro circuit (1% each). However, the price of microscope (8%) and electro-diagnostic apparatus, used in medical, surgical, dental or veterinary sciences (2%) declined



The index for ‘Manufacture of Electrical Equipment’ group rose by 0.1 percent to 111.8 (provisional) from 111.7 (provisional) for the previous month due to higher price of solenoid valve (6%), motors & other dc equipment (5%), fibre optic cables and air coolers (3% each), domestic gas stove, cooling tower, ACSR conductors, insulator and insulating & flexible wire (2% each) and electrical relay/conductor, PVC insulated cable, aluminium/alloy conductor, rotor/magneto rotor assembly, generators & alternators, jelly filled cables, light fitting accessories and aluminium wire (1% each). However, the price of microwave oven (7%), electric welding machine, refrigerators and transformer (2% each) and safety fuse, electrical resistors (except heating resistors), rubber insulated cables, electric filament type lamps and electric & other meters (1% each) declined.



The index for ‘Manufacture of Machinery and Equipment’ group rose by 0.2 percent to 111.3 (provisional) from 111.1 (provisional) for the previous month due to higher price of dumper (11%), precision machinery equipment/form tools (7%), chillers (6%), injection pump, mining, quarrying & metallurgical machinery/parts, deep freezers and air gas compressor including compressor for refrigerator (2% each) and sewing machines, motor starter, pharmaceutical machinery, water pump, centrifugal pumps, agriculture implements, grinding or polishing machine, hydraulic pump, agricultural tractors, lathes, roller mill (raymond), concrete vibrator & mixture and sugar machinery (1% each). However, the price of conveyors - non-roller type (4%), chemical equipment & system (3%), machinery used in the milling industry, open end spinning machinery, furnaces & ovens, hydraulic equipment and roller & ball bearings (2% each) and manufacture of bearings, gears, gearing & driving elements, water purifier and threshers (1% each) declined.



The index for ‘Manufacture of Motor Vehicles, Trailers and Semi-Trailers’ group rose by 0.3 percent to 113.6 (provisional) from 113.3 (provisional) for the previous month due to higher price of radiators & coolers (6%), axles of motor vehicles and minibus/bus (2% each) and piston ring/piston & compressor, wheels/wheels & parts, silencer & damper and shafts of all kinds (1% each). However, the price of crankshaft (6%), brake pad/brake liner/brake block/brake rubber, others (5%), release valve (3%) and chain (1%) declined.



The index for ‘Manufacture of Other Transport Equipment’ group rose by 0.2 percent to 111.4 (provisional) from 111.2 (provisional) for the previous month due to higher price of bicycles of all types (1%).



The index for ‘Manufacture of Furniture’ group declined by 0.1 percent to 125.4 (provisional) from 125.5 (provisional) for the previous month due to lower price of foam and rubber mattress (1%). However, the price of steel shutter gate (1%) moved up.



The index for ‘Other Manufacturing’ group rose by 0.4 percent to 107.0 (provisional) from 106.6 (provisional) for the previous month due to higher price of playing cards (5%), intraocular lens (4%), football (2%) and cricket bat and carrom board (1% each). However, the price of stringed musical instruments (incl. santoor, guitars, etc.) (4%), cricket ball (3%) and silver (1%) declined.



*WPI FOOD INDEX (Weight 24.38%)*



The rate of inflation based on WPI Food Index consisting of ‘Food Articles’ from Primary Articles group and ‘Food Product’ from Manufactured Products group increased from -2.25% in August, 2018 to 0.14% in September, 2018.



*FINAL INDEX FOR THE MONTH OF JULY, 2018 (BASE YEAR: 2011-12=100)*



For the month of July, 2018, the final Wholesale Price Index for ‘All Commodities’ (Base: 2011-12=100) stood at 119.9 as compared to 119.7 (provisional) and annual rate of inflation based on final index stood at 5.27 percent as compared to 5.09 percent (provisional) respectively as reported on 14.08.2018.



*Next date of press release: 14/11/2018 for the month of October, 2018 *

*This press release is available at our home page http://eaindustry.nic.in*



*Annexure-I*

*Wholesale Price Index and Rates of Inflation (Base Year: 2011-12=100)*












*Month of September, 2018*

*Commodities/Major Groups/Groups/Sub-Groups*

*Weight*

*WPI *

*September-2018*

*Latest month over month*

*Build up from March*

*Year on year*

*2017-18*

*2018-19*

*2017-18*

*2018-19*

*2017-18*

*2018-19*

*ALL COMMODITIES*

100.00

*120.8*

0.09

0.67

1.50

3.87

3.14

5.13

*PRIMARY ARTICLES*

22.62

*135.4*

-2.81

0.22

3.46

5.62

0.69

2.97

Food Articles

15.26

*144.5*

-4.04

-0.21

5.23

5.24

2.04

-0.21

Cereals

2.82

*150.4*

0.00

0.47

-1.86

4.01

-0.07

5.54

Paddy

1.43

*155.7*

0.20

0.06

0.74

2.03

2.83

4.64

Wheat

1.03

*149.8*

0.36

0.81

-3.71

6.09

-1.71

8.87

Pulses

0.64

*123.2*

3.65

-1.04

-2.27

0.74

-24.26

-18.14

Vegetables

1.87

*160.6*

-23.74

-8.12

41.05

39.41

15.41

-3.83

Potato

0.28

*220.3*

-7.35

-2.91

34.25

68.81

-46.78

80.13

Onion

0.16

*144.9*

-12.11

-10.22

75.23

-7.88

79.78

-25.23

Fruits

1.60

*146.3*

-0.75

10.00

13.35

-3.88

2.93

-7.35

Milk

4.44

*143.5*

0.50

-0.14

2.86

1.99

4.31

2.21

Eggs, Meat & Fish

2.40

*134.2*

0.00

-1.11

0.52

0.83

5.47

-0.52

Non-Food Articles

4.12

*124.8*

-0.83

-0.16

-1.72

3.91

-2.60

4.17

Oil Seeds

1.12

*138.5*

0.71

-1.14

-0.54

-0.14

-8.38

8.20

Minerals

0.83

*135.2*

7.04

9.74

12.63

-2.24

0.54

4.56

Crude Petroleum

2.41

*88.4*

3.82

0.00

-10.61

19.62

-3.39

47.83

*FUEL & POWER*

13.15

*107.2*

3.14

2.19

-1.82

9.39

10.46

16.65

LPG

0.64

*99.6*

12.35

2.68

-20.30

17.04

21.90

33.51

Petrol

1.60

*93.3*

2.98

3.78

-3.28

10.41

16.37

17.21

HSD

3.10

*100.8*

1.98

3.92

-2.83

11.88

16.69

22.18

*MANUFACTURED PRODUCTS*

64.23

*118.5*

0.80

0.59

1.25

2.33

2.99

4.22

Manufacture of Food Products

9.12

*129.4*

0.78

0.31

0.86

1.17

1.99

0.78

Manufacture of Vegetable And Animal Oils and Fats

2.64

*119.0*

1.41

0.00

-0.55

1.71

0.19

10.39

Sugar

1.06

*114.0*

-0.08

-2.15

0.15

-2.40

7.38

-12.91

Manufacture of Tobacco Products

0.51

*149.6*

0.33

-0.33

5.63

-0.47

5.18

-0.40

Manufacture of Textiles

4.88

*118.9*

-0.44

1.11

0.27

4.12

0.98

5.04

Manufacture of Wearing Apparel

0.81

*138.6*

0.51

-0.36

2.78

0.65

3.87

1.32

Manufacture of Leather and Related Products

0.54

*123.0*

0.50

0.41

-0.42

2.16

-3.23

2.59

Manufacture of Wood And of Products of Wood and Cork

0.77

*133.7*

0.38

0.68

2.08

1.75

0.68

0.75

Manufacture of Paper and Paper Products

1.11

*123.1*

1.52

0.41

3.63

2.33

6.86

2.67

Manufacture of Chemicals and Chemical Products

6.47

*119.3*

0.18

0.59

-0.36

3.29

0.91

7.19

Manufacture of Rubber and Plastics Products

2.30

*109.6*

0.00

0.37

-1.10

1.86

1.03

1.86

Manufacture of other Non-Metallic Mineral Products

3.20

*115.9*

0.45

0.00

2.38

1.67

0.90

3.57

Manufacture of Cement, Lime and Plaster

1.64

*113.6*

0.71

-0.53

4.12

0.00

1.07

-0.18

Manufacture of Basic Metals

9.65

*113.8*

2.44

1.97

5.54

3.83

13.75

12.78

Mild Steel - Semi Finished Steel

1.27

*101.1*

1.09

1.61

3.10

3.06

4.14

8.59

Manufacture of Fabricated Metal Products, Except Machinery and Equipment

3.15

*115.2*

2.45

-0.26

0.37

2.86

4.51

5.79

Manufacture of other Transport Equipment

1.65

*111.4*

0.46

0.18

-0.27

0.91

1.58

1.64





*Annexure-II*





*Trend of Rate of Inflation for some important items during last six months*





*Commodities/Major Groups/Groups/Sub-Groups*

*Weight (%)*

*Rate of Inflation for the last six months *





*Sept-18*

*Aug-18*

*July-18*

*June-18*

*May-18*

*Apr-18*





*ALL COMMODITIES*

100.00

5.13

4.53

5.27

5.68

4.78

3.62





*PRIMARY ARTICLES*

22.62

2.97

-0.15

2.04

4.74

3.79

2.59





Food Articles

15.26

-0.21

-4.04

-2.10

1.87

1.74

0.87





Cereals

2.82

5.54

5.05

3.51

2.59

1.68

0.21





Paddy

1.43

4.64

4.78

3.96

3.71

4.19

3.86





Wheat

1.03

8.87

8.39

6.38

5.14

3.05

-0.07





Pulses

0.64

-18.14

-14.26

-17.24

-20.23

-21.13

-22.46





Vegetables

1.87

-3.83

-20.18

-13.58

8.49

3.56

-0.40





Potato

0.28

80.13

71.89

75.19

99.64

88.53

71.66





Onion

0.16

-25.23

-26.80

44.20

21.02

13.20

13.62





Fruits

1.60

-7.35

-16.40

-8.81

3.73

15.40

19.39





Milk

4.44

2.21

2.86

2.87

2.37

2.38

2.54





Eggs, Meat & Fish

2.40

-0.52

0.59

0.87

-0.07

0.15

-2.00





Non-Food Articles

4.12

4.17

3.48

3.96

3.81

0.42

-0.74





Oil Seeds

1.12

8.20

10.23

9.86

8.80

8.16

6.54





Minerals

0.83

4.56

1.99

13.14

4.23

8.36

20.55





Crude Petroleum

1.95

47.83

53.47

58.99

59.64

44.57

26.18





*FUEL & POWER*

13.15

16.65

17.73

18.10

16.52

12.65

7.96





LPG

0.64

33.51

46.08

31.53

20.19

-0.74

-12.05





Petrol

1.60

17.21

16.30

20.75

18.23

13.90

10.09





HSD

3.10

22.18

19.90

22.84

21.88

17.34

13.50





*MANUFACTURED PRODUCTS*

64.23

4.22

4.43

4.53

4.17

3.82

3.29





Manufacture of Food Products

9.12

0.78

1.26

1.74

1.10

0.24

0.55





Manufacture of Vegetable And Animal Oils and Fats

2.64

10.39

11.95

13.50

13.88

13.21

11.19





Sugar

1.06

-12.91

-11.07

-10.51

-13.37

-19.46

-15.56





Manufacture of Tobacco Products

0.51

-0.40

0.27

2.82

4.50

5.87

3.70





Manufacture of Textiles

4.88

5.04

3.43

3.88

2.29

1.85

0.97





Manufacture of Wearing Apparel

0.81

1.32

2.20

2.14

3.71

3.79

4.77





Manufacture of Leather and Related Products

0.54

2.59

2.68

2.49

2.84

1.83

2.94





Manufacture of Wood And of Products of Wood and Cork

0.77

0.75

0.45

0.53

0.68

1.75

0.99





Manufacture of Paper and Paper Products

1.11

2.67

3.81

2.86

2.36

3.31

3.78





Manufacture of Chemicals and Chemical Products

6.47

7.19

6.75

6.48

5.47

5.10

4.21





Manufacture of Rubber and Plastics Products

2.30

1.86

1.49

2.05

0.83

0.46

-0.09





Manufacture of other Non-Metallic Mineral Products

3.20

3.57

4.04

3.48

2.22

2.76

3.78





Manufacture of Cement, Lime and Plaster

1.64

-0.18

1.06

0.44

-1.22

-0.26

1.78





Manufacture of Basic Metals

9.65

12.78

13.30

15.57

17.24

15.79

13.35





Mild Steel - Semi Finished Steel

1.27

8.59

8.03

8.50

12.63

11.76

9.66





Manufacture of Fabricated Metal Products, Except Machinery and Equipment

3.15

5.79

8.65

6.69

6.44

4.07

2.86





Manufacture of other Transport Equipment

1.65

1.64

1.92

1.92

1.19

1.28

2.22







*****

*MM/ SB*


----------



## Hindustani78

UPSC
18-October, 2018 14:51 IST
*Recruitment Results finalized by UPSC in September, 2018 *

The following Recruitment Results have been finalized by the Union Public Service Commission during the month of September, 2018. The recommended candidates have been informed individually by post.



*Click here for details*

****

BB/NK/PK/sk


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Railways
25-October, 2018 10:43 IST
*First Aid emergency care & medical facilities by Indian Railways available at all Railway Stations and in all passenger carrying trains *

All the front-line staff deployed in trains and at stations viz. Ticket Checking Staff, Train Superintendents, Guards, Station Masters etc. are properly trained in rendering First-Aid 

Ministry of Railways is providing the First Aid emergency care & medical facilities at all Railway Stations and in all passenger carrying trains for which Medical Boxes containing wide range of medicines, dressing materials, consumables, oxygen cylinder and delivery kit. The above mentioned items are available with the Train Superintendent/Guard and Station Master/Station Superintendents as recommended by the expert doctors of All India Institute of Medical Sciences (AIIMS), New Delhi.

Any passenger falling sick or getting injured during the course of train journey may contact the railway staff available on-board or at stations for making arrangements for providing First-Aid. All the front-line staff deployed in trains and at stations viz. Ticket Checking Staff, Train Superintendents, Guards, Station Masters etc. are properly trained in rendering First-Aid. In case of severe medical emergency while travelling, the service of doctors travelling as passengers is also utilized. Such doctors are given concession in the fare and their identity is separately shown in the reservation charts available with the TTE and also displayed in the coach. Availability of either a railway doctor or private practitioner for providing medical aid is arranged en-route at next station. Station Masters maintain a list of railway/government/private hospitals/clinics and ambulance services in the vicinity of the respective station along-with their address, facilities available and contact details.

***


----------



## Hindustani78

The Union Home Minister, Shri Rajnath Singh at a programme organised on the occasion of centenary year celebrations of the Northern Railway multi-State Primary Co-operative Bank Ltd., in Lucknow, Uttar Pradesh on October 26, 2018.






The Union Home Minister, Shri Rajnath Singh lighting the lamp to inaugurate the centenary year celebrations of the Northern Railway multi-State Primary Co-operative Bank Ltd., in Lucknow, Uttar Pradesh on October 26, 2018.







The Union Home Minister, Shri Rajnath Singh lighting the lamp at the inauguration of Rozgar Mela, in Lucknow, Uttar Pradesh on October 26, 2018.






The Union Home Minister, Shri Rajnath Singh at the inauguration of Rozgar Mela, in Lucknow, Uttar Pradesh on October 26, 2018.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Consumer Affairs, Food & Public Distribution
27-October, 2018 13:38 IST
*Department of Consumer Affairs & NCDRC organizes conference to review functioning of State Commissions and District Fora *

District Fora should avoid adjournments and must be encouraged to decide cases in the first hearing itself: Shri C. R. Chaudhary 

President NCDRC, Justice R. K. Agarwal welcomes introduction of Mediation in Consumer Protection Bill; Asserts it will help in reducing pendency of cases 






The Department of Consumer Affairs, Government of India along with National Consumer Disputes Redressal Commission (NCDRC) jointly organized a Conferenceat VigyanBhawan New Delhi today to review the functioning of the State Commissions and District Fora. The Conference was attended by Presidents of State Commissions and Secretaries in charge of Consumer Affairs of States and UTs.The Conference was presided over bythe Minister of State for Consumer Affairs, Food, Public Distribution & Commerce and Industry, Shri C.R. Chaudhary, andPresident, NCDRC, Justice R. K. Agarwal. The Conference is being held at a crucial time, when the Government has introduced a new Consumer Protection Bill, 2018 in the Lok Sabha repealing the Consumer Protection Act of 1986 with substantial changes for meeting the emerging challenges faced by consumers in the new markets.

The Secretary, Department of Consumer Affairs,Shri Avinash K. Srivastava, while welcoming the delegates mentioned that the Conference is being held to discuss the issues relating to the functioning of the Consumer Fora such as pendency of case and filling up of vacancies in the post of President and Members of the Commissions. Shri Srivastava also drew attention to the alternate ways of redressal of consumer complaints, computerization of consumer fora and notification of Model Rules by the States.

President NCDRC,Justice R. K. Agarwal, in his address mentioned about increasing pendency of cases in various consumer fora including national commission and suggested that the vacancies in these commissions should be filled up expeditiously. Shri Agarwal emphasized that the number of adjournment and appeals should be restricted according to the monitory value of the cases. He welcomed the introduction of Mediation in the Consumer Protection Bill and mentioned that this will also help in reducing the pendency of cases.

The Minister of State of Consumer Affairs, Food and Public Distribution,Shri C.R Chaudhary, in his address mentioned that enforcement of Consumer Protection Act and allied laws are the joint responsibility of the Centre and the States.Shri C.R Chaudharystated thatModel Rules relating to appointment, salary/remuneration and other conditions of service of President/ Members in the State Commission/District Fora framed by this Ministry in consultation with the National Consumer Disputes Redressal Commission has been circulated to the States and UTs. The Minister requested all States and UTs to issue notifications adopting these rules as early as possible.

Shri Chaudhary also mentioned that the District Fora should avoid giving any adjournments and should be encouraged to decide cases on the first hearing itself and requested State Commissions to monitor this aspect. The Minister further invited suggestions from the States for strengthening the redressal mechanism and the support required from the Centre for this purpose. He asserted that the Government has already strengthened the National Consumer Helpline as the alternate system for resolving consumer complaints so that the consumers need not approach the consumer fora forresolving their grievances. The Minister expected that this Conference will come out with a future action plan for better strengthening the existing consumer disputes redressal mechanisms.

The Conference had two Technical Sessions. In Session I the functioning of the Consumer Fora, steps to be taken to reduce the pendency of the cases, and implementation of the Model Rules etc. were discussed. In the Session II the matters discussed included progress of the implementation of computerization and networking of Consumer Fora, utilization of funds release under various schemes such as strengthening and Swachh Bharat Action Plan.

***** *

*APS/AS*







The Minister of State for Consumer Affairs, Food & Public Distribution and Commerce & Industry, Shri C.R. Chaudhary addressing the inaugural session of the conference on the Functioning of Consumer Fora, organised by the Department of Consumer Affairs, in New Delhi on October 27, 2018.







The Minister of State for Consumer Affairs, Food & Public Distribution and Commerce & Industry, Shri C.R. Chaudhary addressing the inaugural session of the conference on the Functioning of Consumer Fora, organised by the Department of Consumer Affairs, in New Delhi on October 27, 2018.


----------



## anant_s

The fastest loco on IR is here 
WAP 5 (HS sub class) rated at 200 kph.




@Nilgiri

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Commerce & Industry
31-October, 2018 18:30 IST
*India Improves Rank by 23 Positions in Ease of Doing Business *

India at 77 Rank in World Bank’s Doing Business Report

The World Bank released its latest Doing Business Report(DBR, 2019) todayin New Delhi. India has recorded a jump of 23 positions against its rank of 100 in 2017 to be placed now at 77thrank among 190 countries assessed by the World Bank. India'sleap of23 ranks in the Ease of Doing Business ranking is significant considering that last year India had improved its rank by 30 places, a rare feat for any large and diverse country of the size of India. As a result of continued efforts by the Government, India has improved its rank by 53 positions in last two years and 65positions in last four years.

The Doing Business assessment provides objective measures of business regulations and their enforcement across 190 economies on ten parameters affecting a business through its life cycle. The DBR ranks countries on the basis of Distance to Frontier (DTF), a score that shows the gap of aneconomy to the global best practice. This year, India’s DTF score improved to 67.23 from 60.76 in the previous year.

India has improved its rank in 6 out of 10 indicators and has moved closer to international best practices (Distance to Frontier score) on 7 out of the 10 indicators. But, the most dramatic improvements have been registered in the indicators related to 'Construction Permits' and 'Trading across Borders'. In grant of construction permits, India's rank improved from 181 in 2017 to 52in 2018, an improvement of 129 ranks in a single year. In 'Trading across Borders', India's rank improved by 66 positions moving from 146 in 2017 to 80in 2018. The changes in six indicators where India improved its rank are as follows:



*S. No.*

*Indicator*

*2017*

*2018*

*Change*

1

Construction Permits

181

52

+129

2

Trading Across Borders

146

80

+66

3

Starting a Business

156

137

+19

4

Getting Credit

29

22

+7

5

Getting Electricity

29

24

+5

6

Enforcing Contracts

164

163

+1

*Overall rank*

*100*

*77*

*+23*





The important features of India's performance this year are:


The World Bank has recognized India as one of the top improvers for the year.
This is the second consecutive year for which India has been recognized as one of the top improvers.
India is the first BRICS and South Asian country to be recognized as top improvers in consecutive years.
India has recorded the highest improvement in two years by any large country since 2011 in the Doing business assessment by improving its rank by 53 positions.
As a result of continued performance, India is now placed at first position among South Asian countries as against 6th in 2014.


*Indicatorwise highlights of India’s performance are:*




*Construction Permits –*

Procedures reduced from 37 to 20 in Mumbai and from 24 to 16 in Delhi
Time reduced from 128.5 to 99 days in Mumbai and from 157.5 to 91 days in Delhi
Building quality control index improved from 12 to 14 in Mumbai and 11 to 14 in Delhi
Cost of obtaining construction permits reduced from 23.2 percent to 5.4 percent
DTF score improved from 38.80 to 73.81



*Trading Across Borders –*

Changes in time and cost are as follows:




























Robust Risk Management System has reduced inspections significantly
e-Sanchit allows traders to file all documents electronically
Time and cost to export reduced through the introduction of electronic self-sealing of container at the factory



*Starting a Business -*


Procedures reduced from 11 to 10 in Delhi and 12 to 10 in Mumbai
Time reduced from 30 to 16 days in Delhi and 29.5 to 17 days in Mumbai
PAN, TAN, DIN now merged with SPICe making it a single form for company incorporation
No requirement of inspection for registration under Shops & Establishment in Mumbai
Distance to Frontier improved from 75.40 to 80.96






*Access to Credit*

Rank improved from 29 to 22
DTF improved from 75 to 80
Strength of legal rights index improved from 8 to 9
Secured creditors will now be repaid first during business liquidation hence given priority over other claims



*Access to Electricity *

Procedures reduced from 5 to 3 in Delhi and 5 to 4 in Mumbai
DTF improved from 85.21 to 89.15


Improvement have taken place due to the commitment of the Government to carry out comprehensive and complex reforms, supported by the bureaucracy which has changed its mindset from a regulator to a facilitator. The Government has undertaken an extensive exercise of stakeholder consultations to understand challenges of the industry, government process re-engineering to provide simplified and streamlined processes to create a more conducive business environment in the country. As a result of continued efforts, India's rank has improved as follows:



*Year*

*2014*

*2016*

*2017*

*2018*

*Overall rank*

142

130

100

77

*DTF*

53.97

56.05

60.76

67.23



The eight indicators in which India has improved its rank over last four years:



*S. No.*

*Indicator*

*2014*

*2018*

*Change*

1

Construction Permits

184

52

+132

2

Getting Electricity

137

24

+113

3

Trading across Borders

126

80

+46

4

Paying Taxes

156

121

+35

5

Resolving Insolvency

137

108

+29

6

Enforcing Contracts

186

163

+23

7

Starting a Business

158

137

+21

8

Getting Credit

36

22

+14



Implementation of reforms required coordination within various Ministries and government agencies:



DIPP prepared reform action plan based on global best practices, with support of World Bank’s expert team
Identification of nodal Departments and constitution of Task Force for each indicator. DIPP sensitizing Departments and worked with them for reform implementation
Development of a Communication Plan for Dissemination of reforms to users and other stakeholders, to generate awareness and receive feedback.
DIPP engaged expert agencies to receive regular industry feedback on reforms
Consulted stakeholders frequently to understand the gaps in reform implementation
Created WhatsApp groups to share reforms and address concerns of users
Conducted focused group discussions and one-to-one meetings with users
Ran twitter Polls and conducted live Twitter chat sessions to gauge user perception 

Identified corrective measures based on feedback received
Regular review of reforms and removing bottlenecks in implementation
Indian delegation visited World Bank multiple times to explain the reforms implemented and understand areas for improvement

*****






Ministry of Commerce & Industry
31-October, 2018 17:00 IST
*Index of Eight Core Industries (Base: 2011-12=100) September, 2018 *

1. The summary of the Index of Eight Core Industries (base: 2011-12) is given at the *Annexure*.

2. The Eight Core Industries comprise 40.27 per cent of the weight of items included in the Index of Industrial Production (IIP). The combined Index of Eight Core Industries stood at 127.2 in September, 2018, which was 4.3per centhigheras compared to the index of September, 2017. Its cumulative growth during April to September, 2018-19was 5.5per cent.

Coal

3. Coal production (weight: 10.33per cent)increased by 6.4 per cent in September, 2018 over September, 2017. Its cumulative index increased by 9.6 per centduring April to September, 2018-19over corresponding period of the previous year.

Crude Oil

4. Crude Oil production (weight: 8.98per cent) declinedby 4.2 per cent in September, 2018 over September, 2017. Its cumulative index declined by 3.4 per centduring April to September, 2018-19over the corresponding period of previous year.

Natural Gas

5. The Natural Gas production (weight: 6.88per cent) declined by 1.8per cent in September, 2018 over September, 2017. Its cumulative index declined by 0.8 per centduring April to September, 2018-19 over the corresponding period of previous year.

*Refinery Products *

6. Petroleum Refinery production (weight: 28.04per cent) increased by 2.5 per cent in September, 2018 over September, 2017. Its cumulative index increased by 6.6 per centduring April to September, 2018-19over the corresponding period of previous year.

Fertilizers

7. Fertilizers production (weight: 2.63 per cent) increased by 2.5 per cent in September, 2018 over September, 2017. Its cumulative index increased by 1.8 per centduring April to September, 2018-19 over the corresponding period of previous year.

Steel

8. Steel production (weight: 17.92per cent)increasedby 3.2 per cent in September, 2018 over September, 2017. Its cumulative index increased by 3.5per centduring April to September, 2018-19 over the corresponding period of previous year.

Cement

9. Cement production (weight: 5.37per cent) increasedby 11.8per cent in September, 2018over September, 2017. Its cumulative index increased by 14.4per centduring April to September, 2018-19over the corresponding period of previous year.

Electricity

10. Electricity generation (weight: 19.85per cent) increased by8.2per centin September, 2018over September, 2017. Its cumulative indexincreased by6.2per cent duringApril to September, 2018-19over the corresponding period of previous year.

_Note 1: Data for July, 2018, August, 2018 and September, 2018are provisional. _

_Note 2: Since April, 2014, Electricity generation data from Renewable sources are also included._

_Note 3: The industry-wise weights indicated above are individual industry weight derived from IIP and blown up on pro rata basis to a combined weight of ICI equal to 100._

_Note 4: Release of the index for October, 2018 will be on Friday, 30th November, 2018._



*Annexure*

Performance of Eight Core Industries

*Yearly Index & Growth Rate*
Base Year: 2011-12=100



*Index*

*Sector*

*Weight*

*2012-13*

*2013-14*

*2014-15*

*2015-16*

*2016-17*

*2017-18*

*Apr-Sep 2017-18*

*Apr-Sep 2018-19*

Coal

10.3335

103.2

104.2

112.6

118.0

121.8

124.9

104.2

114.3

Crude Oil

8.9833

99.4

99.2

98.4

97.0

94.5

93.7

94.6

91.4

Natural Gas

6.8768

85.6

74.5

70.5

67.2

66.5

68.4

68.8

68.2

Refinery Products

28.0376

107.2

108.6

108.8

114.1

119.7

125.2

120.8

128.7

Fertilizers

2.6276

96.7

98.1

99.4

106.4

106.6

106.6

104.0

105.9

Steel

17.9166

107.9

115.8

121.7

120.2

133.1

140.5

137.3

142.1

Cement

5.3720

107.5

111.5

118.1

123.5

122.0

129.7

123.7

141.6

Electricity

19.8530

104.0

110.3

126.6

133.8

141.6

149.2

152.3

161.7

*Overall Index*

*100.0000*

103.8

106.5

111.7

115.1

120.5

125.7

122.1

128.8



*Growth Rates(in per cent)*

*Sector*

*Weight*

*2012-13*

*2013-14*

*2014-15*

*2015-16*

*2016-17*

*2017-18*

*Apr-Sep 2017-18*

*Apr-Sep 2018-19*

Coal

10.3335

3.2

1.0

8.0

4.8

3.2

2.6

1.4

9.6

Crude Oil

8.9833

-0.6

-0.2

-0.9

-1.4

-2.5

-0.9

-0.2

-3.4

Natural Gas

6.8768

-14.4

-12.9

-5.3

-4.7

-1.0

2.9

5.0

-0.8

Refinery Products

28.0376

7.2

1.4

0.2

4.9

4.9

4.6

2.1

6.6

Fertilizers

2.6276

-3.3

1.5

1.3

7.0

0.2

0.03

-2.1

1.8

Steel

17.9166

7.9

7.3

5.1

-1.3

10.7

5.6

5.6

3.5

Cement

5.3720

7.5

3.7

5.9

4.6

-1.2

6.3

-1.4

14.4

Electricity

19.8530

4.0

6.1

14.8

5.7

5.8

5.3

5.7

6.2

*Overall Index*

*100.0000*

*3.8*

*2.6*

*4.9*

*3.0*

*4.8*

*4.3*

*3.2*

*5.5*



Performance of Eight Core Industries

*Monthly Index & Growth Rate*
Base Year: 2011-12=100

*Index*

*Sector*

*Coal*

*Crude Oil*

*Natural Gas*

*Refinery Products*

*Fertilizers*

*Steel*

*Cement*

*Electricity*

*Overall Index*

*Weight*

10.3335

8.9833

6.8768

28.0376

2.6276

17.9166

5.3720

19.8530

*100.0000*

*Sep-17*

103.1

92.0

68.8

122.7

105.3

138.7

119.8

150.5

*122.0*

*Oct-17*

119.4

95.7

71.0

132.1

116.8

146.7

125.2

149.8

*128.7*

*Nov-17*

133.5

90.8

68.5

126.0

111.8

137.5

125.4

140.1

*124.1*

*Dec-17*

142.6

94.2

69.2

133.1

112.1

138.0

135.3

143.9

*128.8*

*Jan-18*

149.5

93.8

67.6

135.4

105.5

145.0

140.6

149.5

*132.5*

*Feb-18*

143.2

86.1

62.1

120.9

102.2

141.7

138.0

136.1

*123.2*

*Mar-18*

184.9

95.8

69.8

130.3

107.0

153.2

149.6

156.7

*138.5*

*Apr-18*

118.8

91.8

67.1

119.1

93.1

138.1

149.1

153.7

*124.3*

*May-18*

125.2

94.8

68.7

131.6

106.6

142.8

145.3

164.7

*131.9*

*Jun-18*

120.0

90.9

67.4

133.8

108.3

143.8

150.7

159.9

*131.2*

*Jul-18*

108.1

91.2

68.5

134.1

110.0

140.3

135.9

162.1

*129.2*

*Aug-18*

103.8

91.6

70.2

127.7

109.4

144.5

134.6

167.2

*128.8*

*Sep-18*

109.8

88.1

67.5

125.8

108.0

143.2

134.0

162.9

*127.2*



*Growth Rates (in per cent)*

*Sector*

*Coal*

*Crude Oil*

*Natural Gas*

*Refinery Products*

*Fertilizers*

*Steel*

*Cement*

*Electricity*

*Overall Index*

*Weight*

10.3335

8.9833

6.8768

28.0376

2.6276

17.9166

5.3720

19.8530

*100.0000*

*Sep-17*

10.4

0.1

6.3

8.1

-7.7

3.7

0.1

3.4

*4.7*

*Oct-17*

3.9

-0.4

2.8

7.5

3.0

8.6

-1.3

3.2

*5.0*

*Nov-17*

0.7

0.2

2.4

8.2

0.3

14.5

16.9

3.9

*6.9*

*Dec-17*

0.4

-2.1

1.1

6.6

3.0

0.4

17.7

4.4

*3.8*

*Jan-18*

3.8

-3.2

-1.2

11.0

-1.6

1.7

19.6

7.7

*6.2*

*Feb-18*

1.3

-2.4

-1.8

7.8

5.2

5.0

23.0

4.6

*5.4*

*Mar-18*

9.1

-1.6

1.0

1.1

3.2

4.7

13.5

6.0

*4.5*

*Apr-18*

15.2

-0.8

5.7

2.7

4.6

3.0

21.9

2.1

*4.7*

*May-18*

12.0

-2.9

-1.4

4.9

8.4

-0.1

13.0

4.1

*4.1*

*Jun-18*

11.5

-3.4

-2.7

12.1

1.0

4.2

14.2

8.4

*7.8*

*Jul-18*

9.8

-5.4

-5.2

12.3

1.3

6.9

11.1

6.7

*7.3*

*Aug-18*

2.4

-3.7

1.0

5.1

-5.3

4.0

14.7

7.6

*4.7*

*Sep-18*

6.4

-4.2

-1.8

2.5

2.5

3.2

11.8

8.2

*4.3*



*****






Ministry of Finance
31-October, 2018 17:48 IST
*Change in Tariff Value of Crude Palm Oil, RBD Palm Oil, Others – Palm Oil, Crude Palmolein, RBD Palmolein, Others – Palmolein, Crude Soyabean Oil, Brass Scrap (All Grades), Poppy Seeds, Areca Nuts, Gold and Silver Notified *

In exercise of the powers conferred by sub-section (2) of section 14 of the Customs Act, 1962 (52 of 1962), the Central Board of Indirect Taxes & Customs, being satisfied that it is necessary and expedient so to do, hereby makes the following amendments in the notification of the Government of India in the Ministry of Finance (Department of Revenue), No. 36/2001-Customs (N.T.), dated the 3rd August, 2001, published in the Gazette of India, Extraordinary, Part-II, Section-3, Sub-section (ii), vide number S. O. 748 (E), dated the 3rd August, 2001, namely:-



In the said notification, for *TABLE-1, TABLE-2, and TABLE-3* the following Tables shall be substituted, namely: -



*TABLE-1*


*Sl. No.*

*Chapter/ heading/ sub-heading/tariff item*

*Description of goods*

*Tariff value *

*(US $Per Metric Tonne)*

*(1)*

*(2)*

*(3)*

*(4)*

1

1511 10 00

Crude Palm Oil

538

2

1511 90 10

RBD Palm Oil

571

3

1511 90 90

Others – Palm Oil

555

4

1511 10 00

Crude Palmolein

587

5

1511 90 20

RBD Palmolein

590

6

1511 90 90

Others – Palmolein

589

7

1507 10 00

Crude Soya bean Oil

728

8

7404 00 22

Brass Scrap (all grades)

3684

9

1207 91 00

Poppy seeds

2076



*TABLE-2*



*Sl. No.*

*Chapter/ heading/ sub-heading/tariff item*

*Description of goods*

*Tariff value*

*(US $)*

*(1)*

*(2)*

*(3)*

*(4)*

1

71 or 98

Gold, in any form, in respect of which the benefit of entries at serial number 356 and 358 of the Notification No. 50/2017-Customs dated 30.06.2017 is availed

394 per 10 grams

2

71 or 98

Silver, in any form, in respect of which the benefit of entries at serial number 357 and 359 of the Notification No. 50/2017-Customs dated 30.06.2017 is availed

465 per kilogram 



*TABLE-3*



*Sl. No.*

*Chapter/ heading/ sub-heading/tariff item*

*Description of goods*

*Tariff value*

*(US $ Per Metric Tonne)*

*(1)*

*(2)*

*(3)*

*(4)*

1

080280

Areca nuts

3947”



*******


----------



## lemurian

ICF DEMU (For Sri Lanka)












https://timesofindia.indiatimes.com...-train-for-sri-lanka/articleshow/66564010.cms

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Railways
12-November, 2018 18:36 IST
*Running of freight trains in a Block through “Convoy Movement” *

Shri Piyush Goyal chairs a review meeting with senior officers of Railway Board and Zonal Railways on this innovative Freight Convoy Initiative Shri Piyush Goyal has been closely following up on the implementation of this initiative This would help in improving mobility of rakes required for coal loading as well as other commodities 

Running of freight trains in a block through Convoy Movement by creating coaching free corridors has been a major initiative undertaken since September, 2018, for improving freight throughput, especially on the coal carrying routes. Minister of Railways & Coal, Shri Piyush Goyal has been closely following up on the implementation of this initiative.

This innovative way of running freight traffic has been successfully implemented on Korba-Bilaspur-Anupur-New Katni-Agasod/Bina-Jhansi-Kota routes, Ghaziabad-Allahabad-Pt. Deen Dayal Upadyaya Junction routes and Bilaspur-Jharsuguda-Rourkela sections. This convoy system was also tried on the Asansol-Jhajha-Barauni section (251.65 kms) on 3rd/4th November, 2018 which was successful.

In order to maximize throughput during the coaching free corridors, detailed planning of loads, locomotives and crews is being done. Senior officers are deputed in the control offices to monitor the planning, ordering and running of freight trains in the convoy. Traffic inspectors and loco inspectors are deputed to foot-plate in the locomotives of the freight trains to ensure no time loss takes place in the clearance of block sections.

Shri Piyush Goyal, Minister of Railways and Coal chairing a review meeting of the senior officers of Railway Board and Zonal Railways on this innovative Freight Convoy Initiative applauded the all out efforts put in by Railway Officers and staff in successful implementation of this movement. He further said that successful endeavors should be made to expand the Freight Capacity of Indian Railways without compromising the overall passenger movement and maintenance requirements.

The increase in freight throughput across identified key sections /interchange points of SECR, WCR, NCR, ECR and ER during the days of freight convoy system has been as under:-



*From Zone*

*To Zone*

*Inter-change point*

*Interchange On Date*

*Average inter-change
on Convoy Days*

*Average inter-change
on Non-Convoy Days*

*Percentage Improvement*

29th Sep

6th Oct

13/14th Oct

20th Oct

3rd/4th Nov

10th /

11th

Nov

SECR

WCR

NKJ

40

43

41

41

42

39

41

28

*46.4*

NCR

WCR

AGD/BINA

46

47

40


34

45

42

36

*17.8*

NCR

ECR

DDU


49

49


42

45

46

37

*25.0*

ECR

NCR

DDU


43

45


45

44

44

36

*22.9*

SECR

SER

JSG


35




32

34

24

*39.6*

SER

SECR

JSG


35




32

34

24

*39.6*

ER

ECR

JAJ


20



20

12

*66.7*



Thus, both in the loaded direction and in the empties direction there was significant increase in freight trains and throughput.

At present, ECR, ER, NCR, SECR, SER and WCR are running freight Convoys in some corridors. Other Zonal Railways will also take up running of freight corridors on their routes based on requirements. It is felt that, there is huge potential for increasing freight throughput across all Zonal Railways by introduction of freight Convoy System for 2 or 3 times a week. This would help in improving mobility of rakes required for coal loading as well as other commodities.



******

SVS/MKV/AP


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Science & Technology
12-November, 2018 15:10 IST
*Two day Global Cooling Innovation Summit inaugurated in New Delhi today *

3 Million USD as prize for Breakthrough Innovations in Cooling Technology

The Global Cooling Prize, an international competition to incentivize the development of a residential cooling technology that will have at least five times (5x) less climate impact than the standard Room Air Conditioning (RAC) was announced at the inaugural session of the two day Global Cooling Innovation Summit in New Delhi today.

The prize is supported by Mission Innovation, the Government of India through the Department of Science and Technology and its partner organizations namely Ministry of Power, Bureau of Energy Efficiency, and Ministry of Environment, Forests and Climate Change and will be administered by a coalition of leading research institutes—Rocky Mountain Institute (RMI), Conservation X Labs, the Alliance for an Energy Efficient Economy (AEEE), and CEPT University. The coalition will drive and support incubation, commercialization, and ultimately mass adoption of the breakthrough technology, starting in India and expanding to other countries around the world. A winning technology could prevent up to 100 gigatons (GT) of CO2-equivalent emissions by 2050, and put the world on a pathway to mitigate up to 0.5˚C of warming by 2100.

Inaugurating the Global Cooling Innovation Summit, Union Science & Technology Minister, Dr Harsh Vardhan said, “The increasingly hotter climates make it imperative for the Governments to provide thermal comfort for health and well being of its citizens. Moreover, this comfort has to be provided in an environmentally benign way. Balancing these objectives is extremely delicate and challenging. In view of huge cooling demand likely to be generated, incremental improvements are not likely to yield desired results. It is in this context that scientific and technological community needs to be challenged to rise up to the occasion by providing breakthrough disruptive innovations.”

Congratulating the architects of Global Cooling Prize and all its partners, the Union Minister stressed that the Government would ensure that funding for clean energy innovations is further ramped up and an eco-system of public-private-partnership offering value to both in the domain of clean energy is created.

Speaking at the inauguration, Principal Scientific Adviser to the Government of India, Dr. K. VijayRaghavan said that a unique feature of Global Cooling Prize is that it presents pragmatic models for private sector engagement in clean energy research and development. “This is exactly what Mission Innovation was set-up to deliver 3 years ago at the Paris Climate Summit - new collaborations between governments, innovators and the private sector to unleash innovation in climate critical technologies”, said Secretary DBT, Dr. Renu Swaroop.

John Loughhead Vice-Chair, Mission Innovation Steering Committee and Iain Campbell, Senior Fellow at Rocky Mountain Institute also present at the inauguration expressed delight at the launch of the Global Cooling Prize and congratulated the Government of India for its leadership

Over US$3 million will be awarded in prize money over the course of the two-year competition. Up to 10 short-listed competing technologies will be awarded up to US$200,000 each in intermediate prizes to support the design and prototype development of their innovative residential cooling technology designs. The winning technology will be awarded at least US$1 million to support its incubation and early-stage commercialization.

There are currently 1.2 billion room air conditioning units in service around the world. It is estimated that the number of units will increase to at least 4.5 billion by 2050. India alone will see over 1 billion air conditioning deployed in the market by 2050. The energy consumption associated with comfort cooling represents one of the largest end-use risks to the climate, putting the most vulnerable populations at risk.



***

RDS/GK







The Additional Secretary, Department of Economic Affairs, Ministry of Finance and Member Secretary, Steering Committee on FinTech, Shri K. Rajaraman addressing at the International Conference on Emerging Perspectives in FinTech, in New Delhi on November 12, 2018.


----------



## Nilgiri

@anant_s @gslv mk3 @Peaceful Civilian

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Lokanath

*Casualties and injuries from Rail accidents have fallen by a phenomenal 84% in the last one year,* thanks to Railways' concerted and committed efforts to improve infrastructure and increase passenger safety.

https://www.business-standard.com/a...in-last-one-year-railways-118110600581_1.html

Railway Saloons of Minister of railways and other saloons being used by officers have been made available to general public by directive of the Minister of Railways Piyush Goel.  




















Also This,

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## anant_s

First WAG 11 (29001). this loco is a 4000*2 HP 12 axle Mued loco converted from a WDG 4. The loco is converted from erstwhile 12011.











@Abingdonboy @Nilgiri @gslv mk3 @AndrewJin

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Minority Affairs
13-November, 2018 12:53 IST
*Shri Mukhtar Abbas Naqvi will inaugurate “Hunar Haat” at India International Trade Fair, New Delhi *

Hunar Haat will provide market and opportunity to Master Artisans and Craftsmen

Union Minister for Minority Affairs Shri Mukhtar Abbas Naqvi will inaugurate the “Hunar Haat” on 15th November, 2018 at India International Trade Fair (IITF) at Pragati Maidan in New Delhi. The IITF will be organized from 14th to 27th November, 2018.



Shri Naqvi today said that “Hunar Haat”, being organised across the country by the Ministry of Minority Affairs has proved to be “Empowerment & Employment Exchange” for master artisans and craftsmen. “Hunar Haat” at Pragati Maidan, is a part of series of “Hunar Haat”, being organised in various parts of the country under a mission to provide market and opportunity to master artisans and craftsmen.



The Minister said that master artisans, including a large number of women artisans, from across the country are participating in the “Hunar Haat”. The artisans will brought with them very exquisite pieces of Handicraft & Handloom work products like Ajarakh, Bagh print, Bandhej, Barmer Ajrakh & Applique, Bidriware, Cane and Bamboo, Carpet, Chanderi, Chaniya Choli, Chikankari, Copper Bell Product, Copperware, Ceramic Products, Dry Flowers, Gota Pati, Handloom & Home Furnishings from different parts of the country. Products such as Jute Craft, Lac stone studded Bangles, Lacquerware, Linen Products, Metalware, Mudwork, Mulberry Silk, Paithani Silk, Phulkari, Punjabi Jutti, Zari Bags, etc will also be available there. For the first time, products from Chhattisgarh and Namda and Chinnon Silk of Jammu & Kashmir will also be available in this “Hunar Haat” at Pragati Maidan, New Delhi.



Shri Naqvi said that the employment oriented programmes of the Central Government like “Hunar Haat” has significantly encouraged and promoted the rich traditional heritage of master artisans who had been marginalised for a long time. He said that “Hunar Haat” has become a “credible brand” to fulfil Prime Minister Shri Narendra Modi’s commitment to “Make in India”, “Stand up India” and “Start up India”. During the last one year, “Hunar Haat”, organised at various parts of the country, has been successful in providing employment and marketing opportunities to more than 1 lakh 50 thousand artisans and other people associated with them. The target is to provide employment and marketing opportunities to about 5 lakh people through “Hunar Haat”.



The Minister said that “Hunar Haat” has significantly encouraged and promoted the rich traditional heritage of master artisans. “Hunar Haat” has been successful in providing national and international markets and employment-marketing opportunities to master artisans and craftsmen. “Hunar Haat” has become a credible and renowned brand where exquisite Handicraft & Handloom made by master artisans and various delicacies from across the country are available under one roof.



Earlier, “Hunar Haat” had been organised at Allahabad (Sept, 2018), at Pragati Maidan (2016, 2017) and Baba Kharak Singh Marg (2017, 2018) New Delhi; at Puducherry (2017, 2018) and at Mumbai (2017). In the coming days, “Hunar Haat” will be organised at Mumbai (December 2018), Baba Kharak Singh Marg, New Delhi (January 2019) and Goa (February 2019).

*****

RCJ/FH/IA







The Minister of State for Culture (I/C) and Environment, Forest & Climate Change, Dr. Mahesh Sharma and the Minister of State for Consumer Affairs, Food & Public Distribution and Commerce & Industry, Shri C.R. Chaudhary at the inauguration of the 38th India International Trade Fair (IITF), at Pragati Maidan, in New Delhi on November 14, 2018.







The Minister of State for Culture (I/C) and Environment, Forest & Climate Change, Dr. Mahesh Sharma addressing at the inauguration of the 38th India International Trade Fair (IITF), at Pragati Maidan, in New Delhi on November 14, 2018.







The Minister of State for Consumer Affairs, Food & Public Distribution and Commerce & Industry, Shri C.R. Chaudhary addressing at the inauguration of the 38th India International Trade Fair (IITF), at Pragati Maidan, in New Delhi on November 14, 2018.







The Minister of State for Culture (I/C) and Environment, Forest & Climate Change, Dr. Mahesh Sharma and the Minister of State for Consumer Affairs, Food & Public Distribution and Commerce & Industry, Shri C.R. Chaudhary at the inauguration of the 38th India International Trade Fair (IITF), at Pragati Maidan, in New Delhi on November 14, 2018.


----------



## anant_s

*Vistadome Coach on Kalka Shimla Narrow gauge Train*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

anant_s said:


> *Vistadome Coach on Kalka Shimla Narrow gauge Train*
> View attachment 519050
> View attachment 519051
> View attachment 519052
> View attachment 519053
> View attachment 519054


Love it. 
Is that a tourist railway?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

AndrewJin said:


> Love it.
> Is that a tourist railway?



Yes it is.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anant_s

AndrewJin said:


> Love it.
> Is that a tourist railway?


Well it is used mostly by Tourists and one ofUNSECO heritage railways in India with some of the most scenic views of Shivalik (Lower Himalayan range). It connects Kalka to capital of Himachal Pradesh Shimla (which was also summer capital of British Raj era).





https://whc.unesco.org/en/list/944

You can read more here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lemurian

https://www.financialexpress.com/in...bles-now-10-of-countrys-power-output/1380060/

*Milestone! 10% of India’s total electricity output now comes from renewable power*






Despite a slowing of the pace at which solar power projects are being built owing to tariffs plunging to levels unviable for the developers, the country has crossed a milestone on the renewable energy front. Renewable-power units (solar and wind) have over the last few years been raising their share in India’s electricity output; in April-October 2018, this share touched the 10% threshold.

The share of renewables in total installed power capacity is also on a rise — from 14% in FY15, this has risen to the current level of over 20%.

Under the United Nations Frame Work Convention on Climate Change ratified in Paris in 2015, India has an obligation to increase the share of non-fossil-based power in total installled capacity to 40% by 2030. The government has set a target to achieve 175 gigawatts (GW) of renewable energy capacity by 2022 – 100 GW from solar, 60 GW from wind, 10 GW from biomass/bagasse and 5 GW from small hydro projects.

Between FY15-FY18, electricity generated by renewable sources increased at a whopping compound annual growth rate of 18.2%. To put this in perspective, the CAGR of conventional power production in the same period was only 4.8%.

Not only was solar capacity addition in 2017 more than that of coal, solar capacity added in the year (8,040 MW) was more than twice the net addition in the coal-based power sector (4,004 MW). While solar capacity showed an annual increase of 95% in 2017, high-emitting generating capacities added in the year was 75% lower than in the previous year. Until 2017, the thermal capacity addition was keeping a scorching pace – 91,731 MW capacity was added in the segment against the original target of 72,340 MW during FY13-17.

*



*
Experts have attributed the growth in renewable energy to the country’s global commitments to cut carbon footprint, falling solar rates (it is another matter the decline has dented the developers’ confidence after a certain threshold) and unlocking of potential energy demand through ‘24X7’ power schemes.

Solar power tariffs have fallen from an exorbitant Rs 17/unit in 2009 to just Rs 2.44/unit, mainly on the back of declining module prices, improvement in technology and increased competition in the sector. The lowest tariff for wind power currently stands `Rs 2.43/unit.
However, a certain segment of the industry is concerned about the viability of such low rates as project costs are seen to be going up with the recently imposed import duties on solar modules. On the other hand, if the tariffs start going up, states may become reluctant to buy solar power unless it is still cheaper after paying the mandatory fixed cost to thermal units under the power purchase agreements.

To aid domestic manufacturing, the government has levied a 25% safeguard duty on import of solar cells — the basic ingredient needed to manufacture solar panels — for a year ending July 19, 2019. The duty would be 20% for the next six months till January 29, 2020, and 15% in the subsequent six months.


----------



## Shankranthi

Railways has dispatched the *'Sri Lanka-13'* train, manufactured domestically under the Make in India initiative at Chennai's Integral Coach Factory for export to Sri Lanka, boosting both trade & commerce between the two nations & furthering bilateral ties.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Railways
16-November, 2018 16:19 IST
*Indian Railways Station Development Corporation (IRSDC) makes a swift progress in developing Surat Railway Station as Multi Model Transport Hub *

IRSDC initiates series of steps to make this unique project more attractive & risk free to the developers 

A truly seamless multi model transport hub integrating all modes of transport is to be developed at Surat Railway station wherein all the three levels of Government, namely Central Government (Railways), State Government (Gujarat State Road Transport Corporation) and local government (Surat Municipal Corporation) have come together to pool their lands and also form a SPV named SITCO. This unique initiative is being spearheaded by Indian Railways Station Development Corporation which has been entrusted to implement the task of Railway Station development/redevelopment projects of the Ministry of Railways. This project once completed, will transform the face of Surat. Request for Qualification cum Request for Proposal (RFQ cum RFP) for appointment of Developer to take up the development of Multi-Modal Transportation Hub (MMTH) along with Commercial Development on DBFOT-PPP mode was invited on 17th April 2018 so that in addition to the originally qualified developers, new Developers can also participate along with the already qualified Developers. After interaction with the probable bidders at GOG level, number of steps has been taken to make this unique project more attractive and risk free to the developers. The various steps already taken and incorporated in the bidding document as corrigendum are as under:


*Increasing project viability:*

*Increased Built-up Area (BUA) - *Proposed Commercial Development BUA increased from 5.07 lakh sq.m. to 8.40 lakh sq.m.
*BUA definition modified *to exclude basement(s) or any upper floor(s) for satisfying the parking/ fire requirements as per local byelaws.
*Reduced Mandatory Cost - *Estimated Cost of Mandatory project has been reduced from INR 1,008 Cr. to INR 895 Cr.
*Increased Commercial Retail Area on Ground Level - *Commercial Area at Ground level increased from 3,54,864 sq.m. to 7,84,596 sq.m. considering the local demand at Surat.
*Increased Commercial Development on West Side along Ring Road - *Commercial Area increased on West side by shifting the proposed Railway Quarters to Udhna.
*Flexibility for Planning Explicitly* - Flexibility has been given to the developer to *modify the Commercial Development Plan without disturbing the arearequirements and intent of Mandatory Project.*Master Plan has been revised to provide more commercial area on ground.
*IRSDC being declared the nodal agency by Union Cabinet *for Railway Station Redevelopment and given *full powers for plan approvals over railway land and no change in land use required*.
*MoU between Railways, Surat Municipal Corporation (SMC)&Gujarat State Road Transport Corporation (GSRTC)*for joint development signed on 17.08.2016




*Regulatory Issues Resolved:*
*Special Development Control Regulations - *Govt. of Gujarat issued notification regarding relaxation in Comprehensive General Development Control Regulations (CGDCR) – 2017 considering MMTH Surat as a Special Project.
*FSI of 4 *is available as per Transit Oriented Zone (TOZ)*without any charges*.
*Master Plan Approval from Stakeholders*had been done.



Master Plan signed by DRM Office, WR on 12.09.2018
Master Plan signed by GSRTC on 20.09.2018
Master Plan signed by SMC on 26.09.2018
Same Plan has been issued through Corrigendum-7 to RFQ cum RFP



*Land Entrustment from Stakeholders*is in place.



Railway Land Entrustment confirmed from DRM Office.Expected to be approved soon from Western RailwayHeadquarters.



In principle approval for Land Entrustment given by SMC & GSRTC for their respective lands.



*Airport Authority of India (AAI) approval has been obtained *- maximum permissible height has been relaxed up to 121 mt. AMSL as per NOC*.*
*Environmental Clearance is under process - *Application filed on 07.09.2018 and first meeting for TOR of EIA held with State Environment Appraisal Committee (SEAC) on 14.11.2018.




*Other Important Relaxations:*
*Flexibility in Commercial Development - *Only 40% of the Commercial Development Project to be completed in 8 Years from Effective Date. Balance 60% can be completed in 15 years from the Effective Date (extendable by another 5 years without levy of liquidated damages).
*Performance guarantee *for Commercial Development Project has been reduced from 100% to 40% of Commercial Development Cost.
*Milestones of Project Development Fee* Instalments payable by the Developer has been realigned to reduce upfront expenditure of Developer.
*Interest rate on balance lease premium *payable by the Developer has been reduced from 15% p.a. to 12% p.a.
*Station Revenue Share *payable by the Developer to SITCO has been reduced from 50% to 35%.
*Maximum tenure of Sub-License *at a time has been increased from 3 years to 9 years.

The bid opening date has now been extended to 07.12.2018 based on the request of bidders.

*****

SVS/MKV/AP/ENS

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Finance
16-November, 2018 17:53 IST
*Government of India and the Asian Development Bank (ADB) sign $300 Million Loan to support India Infrastructure Finance Company Limited (IIFCL)in India *

The Asian Development Bank (ADB) and the Government of India signed here todayin national capital a $300 million Loan Agreement to support lending by India Infrastructure Finance Company Limited (IIFCL).

Speaking on the occasion, Mr. Sameer Kumar Khare, Additional Secretary (Fund Bank and ADB), Department of Economic Affairs, Ministry of Finance, who signed the loan agreement on behalf of Government of India said that the Project will enhance availability of long-term finance for PPP projects, improve operational capacity of IIFCL, and expand the portfolio of infrastructure financing instruments available to IIFCL. He further said that the loan is expected to compliment Government's infrastructure building efforts.

Mr. Kenichi Yokoyama, Country Director of ADB’s India Resident Mission who signed the agreement for ADB, said that ADB funding is expected to fund at least 13 sub-projects through IIFCL, involving roads and renewable power generation, under the last tranche.

The Project supports the renewed effort of the Government of India in accelerating infrastructure growth through increased Private Sector investment. The Project is relevant and responsive to the constraints to bank based infrastructure financing, fiscal space creation, and repercussions on GDP growth.

The $300 million ADB loan is expected to help catalyze the financial closing of $2.4 billion in investments. In addition, the attached technical assistance will support IIFCL capacity development and will focus on IIFCL’s financial management and social and environmental safeguards.


*******


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Finance
16-November, 2018 17:54 IST
Government of India and the Asian Development Bank (ADB) Sign $105 Million Loan to Support Hydropower Transmission in Himachal Pradesh 

The Asian Development Bank (ADB) and the Government of India today signed a $105 million loan to continue financing the transmission system upgrades in Himachal Pradesh for increased supply of hydropower to the state and the national grid.

The tranche 3 loan is part of the $350 million multi-tranche financing facility (MFF) for Himachal Pradesh Clean Energy Transmission Investment Program approved by the ADB Board in September 2011. The program is aimed at developing and expanding the transmission network to evacuate clean and renewable power generated from the State’s hydropower sources to load centers within and outside the State. It also supports the institutional capacity development of the state transmission utility, Himachal Pradesh Power Transmission Corporation Limited (HPPTCL), as the executing agency for this project.

The signatories to the loan agreement were Mr. Sameer Kumar Khare, Additional Secretary (Fund Bank and ADB), Department of Economic Affairs, Ministry of Finance, who signed on behalf of the Government of India; and Mr. Kenichi Yokoyama, Country Director of ADB’s India Resident Mission, who signed for ADB.

“This particular loan will help Government of Himachal Pradesh to benefit electricity consumers in the state and throughout northern India, by increasing the transmission system capacity for inflow of the hydropower generated in the state into India’s national grid,”said Mr. Khare after signing the loan agreement.

“This last tranche under the MFF will help sustain confidence among existing and potential hydropower developers about the availability of sufficient transmission capacity for evacuation of power from hydropower generation sources in Himachal Pradesh,” said Mr. Yokoyama.

The loan will have a 25-year term, including a grace period of 5 years, an annual interest rate determined in accordance with ADB’s lending facility based on the London interbank offered rate (LIBOR), and a commitment charge of 0.15% per year.

ADB is committed to achieving a prosperous, inclusive, resilient, and sustainable Asia and the Pacific, while sustaining its efforts to eradicate extreme poverty. Established in 1966, it is owned by 67 members—48 from the region. In 2017, ADB operations totaled $32.2 billion, including $11.9 billion in cofinancing.





*******



*DSM/RM/KA*


----------



## Hindustani78

* ‘It is at a very nascent stage right now’ *
The Indian Railways is planning to establish medical colleges to offer Post Graduate courses for doctors at 10 of its existing hospitals across India.

“We are thinking of opening up medical colleges. The process is in a very nascent stage right now,” a senior Railways official said, adding that the national transporter has already identified 10 hospitals with 300 or more beds across India, where there courses will be taught.

The official said that the proposal has been cleared by the Railway Board and now, the Railways is in the process of getting permissions from the Medical Council of India (MCI).

“We are in discussions with the Medical Council of India as well as the Ministry of Health and Family Welfare… after getting approvals, we will figure out details on investments and the number of students, and form a roadmap as per their guidelines and processes,” the official said.

Additionally, the Railways will also sign a Memorandum of Understanding (MoU) will local colleges and universities.

Currently, a total of 125 Railways hospitals, with a capacity of about 40,000 beds, offer primary, secondary as well as tertiary healthcare services to about 65 lakh beneficiaries. These include current Railways employees, retired employees, and their families. These hospitals employ about 2,500 doctors and 40,000 paramedical staff.

The shortlisted hospitals include nine Central hospitals and one Divisional hospital, including the Northern Railways Central Hospitals, Eastern Railways Central Hospitals, Southern Railways Central Hospitals, North Eastern Railways Hospital, Western Railways Central Hospitals, and the Kharagpur Divisional Hospital.

The Railways official said that, to start with, the plan is to offer only Post Graduate courses for doctors. “We already teach over 250 students for Diplomate National Board Course in seven Central hospitals. These hospitals are part of the ten selected hospitals. We now plan to add PG (Post Graduate) facilities like a General MD (Doctor of Medicine),” the official added.

Earlier, the government-owned Coal India had proposed to establish medical as well as engineering colleges in mining areas. However, no progress was made on the proposal.


----------



## Nilgiri

@anant_s @Vergennes @AUSTERLITZ @MilSpec @gslv mk3

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hindustani78

The Minister of State for Culture (I/C) and Environment, Forest & Climate Change, Dr. Mahesh Sharma at the 16th National Steam Congress, organised by the Indian Steam Railway Society (ISRS), in New Delhi on November 17, 2018. The Minister of State for Railways, Shri Rajen Gohain, the Chairman, Railway Board, Shri Ashwani Lohani and other dignitaries are also seen.







The Minister of State for Culture (I/C) and Environment, Forest & Climate Change, Dr. Mahesh Sharma at the 16th National Steam Congress, organised by the Indian Steam Railway Society (ISRS), in New Delhi on November 17, 2018. The Minister of State for Railways, Shri Rajen Gohain, the Chairman, Railway Board, Shri Ashwani Lohani and other dignitaries are also seen.







The Minister of State for Culture (I/C) and Environment, Forest & Climate Change, Dr. Mahesh Sharma at the 16th National Steam Congress, organised by the Indian Steam Railway Society (ISRS), in New Delhi on November 17, 2018. The Minister of State for Railways, Shri Rajen Gohain, the Chairman, Railway Board, Shri Ashwani Lohani and other dignitaries are also seen.







The Minister of State for Culture (I/C) and Environment, Forest & Climate Change, Dr. Mahesh Sharma at the 16th National Steam Congress, organised by the Indian Steam Railway Society (ISRS), in New Delhi on November 17, 2018. The Minister of State for Railways, Shri Rajen Gohain, the Chairman, Railway Board, Shri Ashwani Lohani and other dignitaries are also seen.







The Minister of State for Culture (I/C) and Environment, Forest & Climate Change, Dr. Mahesh Sharma at the 16th National Steam Congress, organised by the Indian Steam Railway Society (ISRS), in New Delhi on November 17, 2018. The Minister of State for Railways, Shri Rajen Gohain is also seen.







The Minister of State for Culture (I/C) and Environment, Forest & Climate Change, Dr. Mahesh Sharma addressing at the 16th National Steam Congress, organised by the Indian Steam Railway Society (ISRS), in New Delhi on November 17, 2018.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anant_s

*Indian Railway Locomotive Fleet*












*New Conversion of Locomotives from Diesel to Electric*





































*New locomotives*

*WAG 12 (Alsthom)*











*Marhaura (GE, Diesel Electric locomotives)*
WDG 4G & WDG 6












@gslv mk3 @Abingdonboy @Nilgiri @AndrewJin @Roybot

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## kmc_chacko

Nilgiri said:


> @anant_s @Vergennes @AUSTERLITZ @MilSpec @gslv mk3



T-18s first trail run has completed with small hiccups, RDSO certification is pending. they are a hell of a wall to cross.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lemurian

https://tech.economictimes.indiatim...w-has-more-rooms-in-china-than-india/66723710

*OYO now has more rooms in China than India*

OYO Hotels & Homes is growing faster in China than in its home market, as the hospitality chain backed by Japan's SoftBank accelerates the pace of expansion in the world's second-largest economy.

The Gurgaon-based company, which was valued at $5.5 billion after its last funding round in September, currently manages 180,000 rooms across 4,000 leased and franchised properties in China, chief executive Ritesh Agarwal told ET. 

This marks a two-fold jump over the 87,000 rooms under management that it reported in September. In contrast, the six-year-old company manages 149,000 rooms in India and South Asia.

"India and China are our home markets... In just one year, we are now among the top-10 hotel chains in the latter. Our assets there have been seeing an average occupancy jump, ranging from 25% to 60%-70%, after the hotels lease or franchise the properties to us," Agarwal said.


OYO officially launched operations in China during November 2017 and is now present across 265 cities.

Experts who track the online commerce sector are of the view that OYO's rapid expansion in China marks a first for the Indian internet sector.

"It's probably the first successful Indian internet company that's gone to the lion's den, and scaled to this size," said Ankur Pahwa, national leader, e-commerce and consumer internet, EY, adding that "one must take into account the whole size and dynamics of that market, which is simply mind-boggling".

OYO's intense focus on China is underlined by the pace at which it is building a local leadership team, often by poaching a number of senior executives from some of the largest consumer technology companies. 

The company has hired Wilson Li as chief financial officer for its operations in the country. Prior to joining OYO, Li used to be the finance and operations head at listed car rental major Car Inc.

Separately, it has also brought on board Google and Uber executive Jia Zou as its technology head and Tony Liang, formerly with Wanda, SF Express and Dianping, as its chief human resources officer.

Agarwal, however, declined to provide all the names, citing confidentiality, as some of the CXO-level hires are yet to be finalised.

"All these guys have the experience of operating with the wisdom and maturity of large valuable organisations, as well as the passion and energy of growing meaningfully fast," he said.

Earlier this month, the company named former IndiGo president Aditya Ghosh as its chief executive for India and South Asia. Agarwal has been elevated to the Group CEO position.

"They've (OYO) had a "distributed leadership" form of management that empowers a lot of folks, which is probably what's needed for the company, given its focus on China and expansion into other overseas markets. The businesses require top management to have their feet on the ground," EY's Pahwa said.

OYO China currently employs about 5,500 people in China as full-time employees, and a further 60,000 on a contractual basis.

"We have 600 supply chain partners and over 100 warehouses, which allows to keep our infrastructure availability very easy... Secondly, we can provide this quality of product at 20-30% lower price compared to the market," Agarwal said.

OYO's rapid growth has also come in a market regarded as notoriously difficult for international companies, including for some of the world's largest technology and consumer internet corporations like Google, Uber and Amazon.

According to Agarwal, close to 70% of its business in the country is through organic channels, which includes the OYO app and walk-ins, with certain digital platforms, such as Alibaba-backed Fliggy, Qunar and super app, Tencent-backed Meituan providing the rest of the traffic.

"We get close to 15-20% of our revenue from third-party distributors, which includes multiple online travel operators. We have a different partnership agreement with each one of them," the Group CEO said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lemurian

https://www.thehindu.com/business/I...00-million-euros-in-india/article25547201.ece





*Bosch to invest 100 million euros in India*
Bosch Home Appliances will invest 100 million euros over the next four years into personalised solutions, brand building, strengthening its technology center, and setting up a robust refrigerator factory in India.

“With localised offerings in the household appliances area, Bosch is transforming itself into a hardware-plus company,” Soumitra Bhattacharya, Managing Director, Bosch Limited and president, Bosch Group, India said.

“Our business is in a process of profound transformation from a hardware focus to models that focus more on services and data. We have the capability to develop greenfield technology that can power industries in a new-age manner,” he said in a statement.

Bosch is developing solutions based on artificial intelligence, blockchain, sensors and other futuristic technologies to build sustainable ecosystems across industries for the future.

“Bangalore is one of the global innovation centers for AI solutions and transformations are being driven through Bosch’s “3S” strategy – where it uses sensors, software, and services. Bosch’s innovation accelerates this growth with robust distribution networks, India-specific innovations, consumer centricity, and lastly, by entering new market segments,” according to the statement.


----------



## lemurian



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Civil Aviation
22-November, 2018 18:36 IST
*Commissioner of Railway Safety, Northern Circle, Submits Preliminary Report on accident Unusual Occurrence of Human run over by Train No . 74643 *

Shri Shailesh Kumar Pathak, Commissioner of Railway Safety, Northern Circle , held a statutory inquiry into the accident Unusual Occurrence of human run over by train No. 74643 JUC-ASR DMU between Mananwala – Amritsar Jn. (MOW-ASR) on Jalandhar City-Amritsar Jn. (JUC-ASR) Broad Gauge Double Line Electrified section at Km 508/17-18 near LC No. S-27 in Firozpur Division of Northern Railway on 19.10.2018 at 18:55 hrs. As a result of the accident, 60 persons were killed, 35 persons were grievously injured and 31 persons sustained simple injuries.

According to the provisional findings of the Commissioner appended with his preliminary report, the accident occurred due to “*Error in working by public near Railway line*”. These findings are under the consideration of the Government.

( Note :- _This Press Release is based on the information made available by the office of Commissioner of Railway Safety, Northern Circle, Ministry of Civil Aviation, Government of India_)

*****

RJ/KGS







22-November, 2018 19:45 IST
Rs.3,015 crore order bagged by BEML for Mumbai Metro Corridor - Make in India” initiatives of MOHUA 

BEML was the lowest among Seven Bidders which included 7 Internationally renowned Companies State-of-the-art, driverless trains to be manufactured indigenously by BEML.- supply of trains to begin from Oct 2020 & completed by Dec 2022. BEML bags Contract Purely on Its own Merit - One of the largest orders of Metro Rail Coaches in Recent Times 378 Metro Cars (63 Metro Trains of 6 Cars each) for Mumbai Metro Corridor 2a, 2b & 7 awarded to BEML 

BEML, a public sector undertaking of the Government has bagged a contract for Rs.3,015 crore for Mumbai Metro Corridor. Ministry of Housing & Urban Affairs has contributed to this one of the biggest success stories under Make in India initiatives of the Government. The order includes manufacturing of 378 Metro cars (63 Metro trains of 6 cars each) for Mumbai Metro Corridor 2A, 2B & 7. BEML was the lowest among seven bidders which included 6 internationally renowned bidders. The state of art, driverless trains shall be manufactured indigenously by M/S BEML. Supply of trains will begin from October 2020 and completed by December 2022. BEML has earlier also supplied metro coaches in smaller numbers but along with an international player as a JV partner. It has now sub-contracted M/s Hitachi only for some designs. The coaches will be manufactured in the BEML factory at Bengaluru. Some of the salient features are:



Ø Total Trains: 63

Ø Coaches per Train: 6

Ø Fully Air Conditioned

Ø Driverless train compatibility

Ø Energy friendly with regenerative braking system. Train to operate on 25 KV AC traction.

Ø Equipped with CCTV surveillance for passenger security and real-time track monitoring.

Ø Carrying capacity of 300 passengers in each coach.

Ø Stainless steel body with 4 doors on each side.



Evolution of metro rail in India is indeed a breath-taking story. Today about 536 kms of metro lines are operational in 10 different cities namely, Delhi & NCR (317 km), Bangalore,Hyderabad, Kolkata, Chennai, Jaipur, Kochi, Lucknow, Mumbai and Gurugram. In addition, more than 650 kms of metro rail projects are under construction in Delhi & NCR, Mumbai, Kolkata, Bangalore, Chennai, Kochi, Jaipur, Hyderabad, Nagpur, Ahmedabad, Lucknow, Pune, Bhopal and Indore. Many more cities are also planning metro rail system.

The Ministry of Housing and Urban Affairs (MoHUA) has made concerted efforts for indigenisation of metro rail systems in the country. For this, it has standardized the specifications for metro rolling-stock, signalling, telecom, electrical and civil components. It has also adopted the Public Procurement Order, Make in India (PPO/MII) 2017, for metro rail systems. MoHUA has also stipulated that minimum 75% of the coaches procured against any tender have to be manufactured in India. Alstom, Bombardier, BEML, and Titagarh have setup manufacturing units in India. As a result of the “Make in India” initiatives, the last two big procurement orders for rolling stock in India, floated on international competitive bidding model, have gone to Indian companies. This has also resulted in substantial reduction in cost.

This is one of the largest orders of metro rail coaches in the recent times. BEML has bagged this contract purely on its own competence. The award price per coach which is less than Rs.8.00 Crs (including spares, design, installation, and commissioning) is record lowest in recent times. Seven International manufacturers of rolling stock viz. Alstom, Bombardier, CAF, CRRC, Titagarh, BEML, Hyundai Rotem, participated in the bid. The supply of coaches will start from end of 2020 and will be completed in about two years’ time. The project is being assisted by Asian Development Bank and the procurement has been done following their guidelines and concurrence.

Metro line 2A will connect Dahisar to DN Nagar in Mumbai. Metro line 2B will run further from DN Nagar to Mankhurd via Bandra, and Metro line 7 from Dahisar to Andheri (east).

***



RJ/KGS


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Statistics & Programme Implementation
30-November, 2018 17:30 IST
*Estimates of Gross Domestic Product for the Second Quarter (July-September) of 2018-19 *

The Central Statistics Office (CSO), Ministry of Statistics and Programme Implementation has released the estimates of Gross Domestic Product(GDP)for thesecond quarter (July-September) Q2 of 2018-19, both at Constant(2011-12) and Current Prices, along with the corresponding quarterly estimates of expenditure components of the GDP.



2. The details of estimates of GDP for Q2 of 2018-19arepresented below:



*I ESTIMATES OF GVA BY ECONOMIC ACTIVITY*



*(a) At Constant (2011-2012) Prices*



3. GDP at Constant (2011-12) Prices in Q2 of 2018-19 is estimated at `33.98 lakh crore, as against `31.72lakh crore in Q2 of 2017-18, showing a growth rate of 7.1 percent. Quarterly GVA (Basic Price) at Constant (2011-2012) Prices for Q2 of 2018-19 is estimated at `31.40 lakh crore, as against `29.38lakh crore in Q2 of 2017-18, showing a growth rate of 6.9 percent over the corresponding quarter of previous year.



4. The Economic Activities which registered growth of over 7 percent in Q2 of 2018-19 over Q2 of 2017-18 are ‘Manufacturing, ‘Electricity, Gas, Water Supply & Other Utility Services’‘Construction’ and‘Public Administration, Defence and Other Services’. The growth in the ‘Agriculture, Forestry and Fishing’, ‘Mining and Quarrying’, ‘Trade, Hotels, Transport, Communication and Services related to Broadcasting’ and Financial, Real Estate and Professional Services is estimated to be 3.8 percent, (-) 2.4 percent, 6.8 percent, and 6.3 percent respectively during this period.



5*. Industry Analysis*

The second quarter estimates are based on Agricultural production during Kharif season of 2018-19obtained from theDepartment of Agriculture, Cooperation&Farmer Welfare (DAC& FW), abridged financial results of Listed Companies from BSE/NSE, Index of Industrial Production (IIP), monthly accounts of Union Government Expenditure maintained by Controller General of Accounts (CGA) and of State Government Expenditure maintained by Comptroller and Auditor General of India (CAG) for the period July-September2018-19. Performance of key sectors like Transport including Railways, Road, Air and Water Transport, etc., Communication, Banking and Insurance during the period July-September2018-19 have been taken into account while compiling the estimates. Performance of the Corporatesector during July-September2018based on data received from BSE/NSE hasbeen taken into account. With the introduction of Goods and Services Tax (GST) from 1st July 2017 and consequent changes in the Tax Structure, the total Tax Revenue used for GDP compilation includes non-GST Revenue and GST Revenue based on GSTR filings as provided by Central Board of Indirect Taxes and Customs, Ministry of Finance.Estimated growth in the indicator compiled on the basis of employee expenses, profit before tax and depreciation of Listed Companies deflated by appropriate price indices has been used to extrapolate the Corporatesector estimates of the same quarter of the previous year.

_Agriculture, Forestry and Fishing_

5.1 Quarterly GVA at Basic Prices for Q22018-19 from ‘Agriculture, Forestry and Fishing’ sector grew by 3.8 percent as compared to growth of 2.6percent in Q22017-18. According tothe information furnished by the Department of Agriculture, Cooperation&Farmer Welfare (DAC& FW), which has been used in compiling the estimate of GVA from agriculture in Q2 of 2018-19, the production of Food Grains during the Kharif season of agriculture year 2018-19 grew by0.6percent as compared to growth of 1.7percent during the same period in2017-18.Around 55percent of GVA of this sector is based on the Livestock products, Forestry and Fisheries, which registereda combined growth of about6.7percent in Q2 of 2018-19.



_Mining and Quarrying _

5.2.Quarterly GVA at Basic Prices for Q22018-19 from ‘Mining and Quarrying’ sector declined by2.4percent as compared to growth of 6.9percent in Q22017-18. The key indicators of Mining sector, namely, production of Coal, Crude Oil and Natural Gas and IIP Mining registered growth rates of6.2percent, (-) 4.4 percent,(-) 2.0 percent and 1.0 percent, during Q2 of2018-19 as compared to 8.5 percent, (-) 0.7 percent, 4.7 percent and 7.1 percentrespectively, during Q2 of 2017-18.

_Manufacturing _



5.3 Quarterly GVA at Basic Prices for Q22018-19 from ‘Manufacturing’ sector grew by 7.4percent as compared to growth of 7.1percent in Q22017-18. The Private Corporate sector growth (which has a share of over75 percent in the Manufacturing sector)was estimated from available data of listed companies with BSE and NSE. The Quasi -Corporate and Unorganized segment (which has a share of over20percent in the Manufacturing sector)has been estimated using IIP of Manufacturing. IIP Manufacturing registered growth rate of5.5percent during Q2 of2018-19 as compared to 2.5 percent during Q2 of 2017-18.



_Electricity, Gas, Water Supply and Other Utility Services_

5.4 Quarterly GVA at Basic Prices for Q22018-19 from ‘Electricity,Gas, Water Supply and Other Utility Services’ sector grew by 9.2percent as compared to growth of 7.7percent in Q22017-18. The key indicator of this sector, namely, IIP of Electricity registered growth rate of7.5percent during Q2 of2018-19 as compared to 6.1percent in Q2 of 2017-18.

_Construction_

5.5 Quarterly GVA at Basic Prices for Q22018-19from ‘Construction’ sector grew by 7.8percent as compared to growth of 3.1percent in Q22017-18. Key indicators of Construction sector, namely, production of Cement and Consumption of finished Steel registered growth rates of12.5percent and7.2 percentrespectively, during Q2 of2018-19 as compared to 0.6percent,7.6percent respectively, in Q2 of 2017-18.

_Trade, Hotels, Transport, Communication and Services related to Broadcasting_

5.6. Quarterly GVA at Basic Prices for Q22018-19 from this sector grew by 6.8 percent as compared to growth of 8.5percent in Q22017-18. Key indicator used for estimating GVA from Trade sector is the Sales Tax growth. With introduction of GST, Sales Tax data is now subsumed under GST. Therefore, a comparable estimate of turnover based on Sales Tax has been estimated. Methodology of estimation is as explained in the Annex to the press note on estimates of GDP for the second quarter (July-September) of 2017-18 released on 30thNovember, 2017. Indicator used for measuring GVA from Hotels and Restaurant sector is the Private Corporate growth in this sector. Among the Other Services sectors, Cargo handled at Major Sea Ports, Cargo handled by the Civil Aviation and passengers handled by the Civil Aviation registered growth rates of6.4 percent, 5.5 percent and 16.2 percent respectively, during July-September, 2018-19. Indicators of Railways sector, namely, Net Tonne Kilometers and Passenger Kilometers have shown growth of 6.9 percent and 2.2 percent respectively, duringQ2 of 2018-19.



_Financial,Real Estate and Professional Services_

5.7 Quarterly GVA at Basic Prices for Q22018-19 from this sector grew by6.3percent as compared to growth of 6.1percent in Q22017-18. Major component of this industry is the Real Estate and Professional Services which has a share of over 75percent.The key indicators of this sector are the quarterly growth of Corporate sector for Real Estate, Business Services andComputer Related Activities which are estimated from available data from listed companies. The other indicators of this sector, viz., AggregateBankDeposits, and Bank Credits have shown growth rates of8.1 percent and12.5percent respectively as compared to 8.2 percent and 6.5percentrespectively during 2017-18.



_Public Administration, Defence and Other Services_

5.8 Quarterly GVA at Basic Prices for Q22018-19 from this sector grew by 10.9percent as compared to growth of 6.1percent in Q22017-18. The key indicator of this sector namely, Union Government Revenue Expenditure net of Interest Payments excluding Subsidies,grew by 22.2percent during Q2 of 2018-19 as compared to 0.8percent in Q2 of 2017-18.





*(b) At Current Prices*

6. GDP is derived by adding Taxes on Products net of Subsidies on Products to GVA at Basic Prices. GDP at Current Prices in Q2 of 2018-19 is estimated at `45.54 lakh crore, as against `40.68 lakh crore in Q2 of 2017-18, showing a growth rate of 12.0 percent. GVA at Basic Price at Current Prices in Q2 of 2018-19, is estimated at `41.46 lakh crore, as against `37.03lakh crore in Q2, 2017-18, showing an increase of12.0 percent.Growth rates in various sectors are as follows: ‘Agriculture, Forestry and Fishing’ (2.8 percent), ‘Mining and Quarrying’ (20.7 percent), ‘Manufacturing’ (12.2 percent), ‘Electricity, Gas, Water Supply and Other Utility Services’ (16.3 percent), ‘Construction’ (13.2 percent), 'Trade, Hotels, Transport and Communication' (12.3percent), 'Financial, Real Estate and Professional Services' (12.5 percent), and ‘Public Administration, Defence and Other Services' (16.1 percent).



*(c) Price Indices used as Deflators *

7. The Wholesale Price Index (WPI), in respect of the groups - Minerals, Manufactured products, Electricity and All Commodities, has registered a growth of 8.2 percent, 4.4 percent, 6.4 percent and 5.0percent respectively whereas Food Articles declined by 2.1 percent during Q2 of 2018-19over Q2 of 2017-18. The Consumer Price Index (CPI) has shown a rise of 3.9percent duringQ2 of 2018-19as compared to growth of 3.0 percent during Q2 of 2017-18.



*II ESTIMATES OF EXPENDITURES ON GDP*

8. The components of Expenditure on Gross Domestic Product, namely, Consumption Expenditure and Capital Formation, are normally measured at Market Prices. The aggregates presented in the following paragraphs, therefore, are in terms of Market Prices.



*Private Final Consumption Expenditure*

9. Private Final Consumption Expenditure (PFCE) at Current Prices is estimated at `26.31 lakh crore in Q2 of 2018-19 as against`23.58 lakh crore in Q2 of 2017-18. At Constant (2011-12) Prices, the PFCE is estimated at`18.52 lakh crore in Q2 of 2018-19 as against`17.30 lakh crore in Q2 of 2017-18. In terms of GDP, the rates of PFCE at Current and Constant (2011-2012) Prices during Q2 of 2018-19 are estimated at 57.8 percent and54.5 percent, respectively, as against the corresponding rates of 58.0 per cent and 54.5 per cent respectively in Q2 of 2017-18.Growth rates of PFCE at Current and Constant Prices are estimated at 11.6 percent and 7.0 percent during Q2 of 2018-19 as compared to 9.9 percent and 6.8 percent respectively during Q2 of 2017-18.



*Government Final Consumption Expenditure*

10.  Government Final Consumption Expenditure (GFCE) at Current Prices is estimated at`5.99lakh crore in Q2 of 2018-19 as against`5.10 lakh crore in Q2 of 2017-18.At Constant (2011-2012) Prices, the GFCE is estimated at`4.22lakhcrore in Q2 of 2018-19 as against`3.74lakh crorein Q2 of 2017-18. In terms of GDP, the rates of GFCE at Current andConstant(2011-2012) Prices during Q2 of 2018-19are estimatedat13.1 percent and12.4 percent, respectively, as against the corresponding rate of12.5 percent and11.8percentrespectively in Q2 of 2017-18.Growth rates of GFCE at Current and Constant Prices are estimated at 17.3 percent and 12.7 percent respectively during Q2 of 2018-19 as compared to 6.9 percent and 3.8 percent respectively during Q2 of 2017-18.

*Gross Fixed Capital Formation*

11. Gross Fixed Capital Formation (GFCF) at Current Prices is estimated at`13.28 lakh crore in Q2 of 2018-19 as against`11.37 lakh crore in Q2 of 2017-18. At Constant (2011-2012) Prices, the GFCF is estimated at`10.99 lakh crore in Q2 of 2018-19 as against`9.77 lakh crore in Q2 of 2017-18. In terms of GDP, the rates of GFCF at Current and Constant (2011-2012) Prices during Q2 of 2018-19 are estimated at29.2 percent and32.3 percent, respectively, as against the corresponding rates of 27.9 percent and30.8percent, respectively in Q2 of 2017-18. Growth rates of GFCF at Current and Constant Prices are estimated at 16.8 percent and 12.5 percent during Q2 of 2018-19 as compared to 8.4 percent and 6.1 percent during Q2 of 2017-18.



12. Estimates of GVA at Basic Price by kind of Economic Activity and the Expenditures on GDP in Q2(duringJuly-September) and in H1 (half yearly duringApril-September) of2016-17, 2017-18 and 2018-19 at Constant (2011-2012) and Current Prices, aregiven in Statements1 to 8.



13. The next release of quarterly GDP estimate for the quarter October-December, 2018 (Q3 of 2018-19) will be on 28.02.2019.



*STATEMENT 1: QUARTERLY ESTIMATES OF GVA AT BASIC PRICES*

*IN Q2 (JULY-SEPTEMBER) OF 2018-19*

*(at 2011-12 Prices)*

Industry 

(`in crore)

Percentage change

GVA at Basic Price

over previous year

2016-17

2017-18

2018-19

2017-18

2018-19

Q1

Q2

Q1

Q2

Q1

Q2

Q1

Q2

Q1

Q2


Agriculture, Forestry & Fishing
386986

324733

398609

333334

419747

346102

3.0

2.6

5.3

3.8


Mining & Quarrying
99129

71728

100811

76704

100954

74841

1.7

6.9

0.1

-2.4


Manufacturing
510673

507701

501599

543682

569094

584164

-1.8

7.1

13.5

7.4


Electricity, Gas, Water Supply &Other Utility Services
62114

61945

66537

66717

71383

72858

7.1

7.7

7.3

9.2


Construction
225077

213851

229196

220536

249103

237836

1.8

3.1

8.7

7.8


Trade, Hotel, Transport, Communication &Services related to Broadcasting
517644

501747

560913

544404

598724

581418

8.4

8.5

6.7

6.8


Financial, Real Estate & Professional Services
659189

727192

714789

771317

761405

820009

8.4

6.1

6.5

6.3


Public Administration, Defence& Other Services
314250

359272

356731

381131

392211

422770

13.5

6.1

9.9

10.9

GVA at Basic Price

*2775063*

*2768167*

*2929185*

*2937824*

*3162622*

*3139997*

*5.6*

*6.1*

*8.0*

*6.9*



*STATEMENT 2: QUARTERLY ESTIMATES OF EXPENDITURES OF GDP*

*IN Q2 (JULY-SEPTEMBER) OF 2018-19*

*(at 2011-12 Prices)*



Item

(`in crore)

RATES OF GDP (%)

Expenditures of Gross Domestic Product

2016-17

2017-18

2018-19

2017-18

2018-19

Q1

Q2

Q1

Q2

Q1

Q2

Q1

Q2

Q1

Q2

1. Private Final Consumption Expenditure (PFCE)

1595219

1619781

1705974

1730288

1852663

1851644

54.7

54.5

54.9

54.5

2. Government Final Consumption Expenditure (GFCE)

313990

360466

369303

374216

397215

421664

11.8

11.8

11.8

12.4

3. Gross Fixed Capital Formation (GFCF)

960255

921132

968141

976881

1065217

1098675

31.0

30.8

31.6

32.3

4. Change in Stocks

22498

22367

21840

23672

23718

24580

0.7

0.7

0.7

0.7

5. Valuables

37008

39255

82235

60550

75650

74677

2.6

1.9

2.2

2.2

6. Exports

603715

612021

639145

653613

720410

741318

20.5

20.6

21.4

21.8

7. Less Imports

625621

654228

741150

719530

834103

903814

23.8

22.7

24.7

26.6

8. Discrepancies

46358

62743

72929

72420

73213

88875

2.3

2.3

2.2

2.6

GDP

*2953421*

*2983537*

*3118417*

*3172110*

*3373983*

*3397620*

*100.0*

*100.0*

*100.0*

*100.0*

GDP (Percentage change over previous year)





*5.6*

*6.3*

*8.2*

*7.1*















*STATEMENT 3: QUARTERLY ESTIMATES OF GVA AT BASIC PRICES*

*IN Q2 (JULY-SEPTEMBER) OF 2018-19*

*(atCurrent Prices)*



Industry 

(`in crore)

Percentage change

GVA at Basic Price

over previous year

2016-17

2017-18

2018-19

2017-18

2018-19

Q1

Q2

Q1

Q2

Q1

Q2

Q1

Q2

Q1

Q2


Agriculture, Forestry & Fishing
563170

475789

566713

496356

606107

510157

0.6

4.3

7.0

2.8


Mining &Quarrying
83403

61720

94696

71203

111699

85920

13.5

15.4

18.0

20.7


Manufacturing
575041

574997

579718

630767

682421

707525

0.8

9.7

17.7

12.2


Electricity, Gas, Water Supply &Other Utility Services
90327

91141

97388

97819

110246

113729

7.8

7.3

13.2

16.3


Construction
260680

250158

271537

264977

309052

300076

4.2

5.9

13.8

13.2


Trade, Hotel, Transport, Communication & Services related to Broadcasting
602741

590614

671076

660610

749349

742032

11.3

11.9

11.7

12.3


Financial, Real Estate & Professional Services
767018

855853

859451

942353

963864

1060403

12.1

10.1

12.1

12.5


Public Administration, Defence&Other Services
421386

490842

493286

539378

569466

626198

17.1

9.9

15.4

16.1

GVA at Basic Price

*3363766*

*3391115*

*3633866*

*3703464*

*4102203*

*4146040*

*8.0*

*9.2*

*12.9*

*12.0*



*STATEMENT 4: QUARTERLY ESTIMATES OF EXPENDITURES OF GDP*

*IN Q2 (JULY-SEPTEMBER) OF 2018-19*

*(at Current Prices)*





Item

(`in crore)

RATES OF GDP (%)

Expenditures of Gross Domestic Product

2016-17

2017-18

2018-19

2017-18

2018-19

Q1

Q2

Q1

Q2

Q1

Q2

Q1

Q2

Q1

Q2

1. Private Final Consumption Expenditure (PFCE)

2082484

2146473

2276387

2358320

2589809

2631073

58.4

58.0

58.4

57.8

2. Government Final Consumption Expenditure (GFCE)

407970

477261

490957

510364

553398

598719

12.6

12.5

12.5

13.1

3. Gross Fixed Capital Formation (GFCF)

1089771

1048896

1120067

1136805

1275225

1327985

28.7

27.9

28.8

29.2

4. Change in Stocks

24726

24724

24522

26682

27470

28661

0.6

0.7

0.6

0.6

5. Valuables

40534

46975

84431

60936

71687

53356

2.2

1.5

1.6

1.2

6. Exports

704192

720269

760244

788999

892035

933243

19.5

19.4

20.1

20.5

7. Less Imports

757439

797968

912714

898512

1069029

1173837

23.4

22.1

24.1

25.8

8. Discrepancies

6254

48717

53504

84199

92770

155039

1.4

2.1

2.1

3.4

GDP

*3598492*

*3715346*

*3897399*

*4067793*

*4433365*

*4554239*

100.0

100.0

100.0

100.0

GDP (Percentage change over previous year)





8.3

9.5

13.8

12.0















*STATEMENT 5: ESTIMATES OF GVA AT BASIC PRICES IN H1*

*(APRIL-SEPTEMBER) OF 2018-19*

*(at 2011-12 Prices)*





APRIL-SEPTEMBER (H1)



(`in crore)

Percentage change

Industry

GVA at Basic Price in H1

Over previous year H1



2016-17

2017-18

2018-19

2017-18

2018-19


Agriculture, Forestry&Fishing
711719

731942

765849

2.8

4.6


Mining & Quarrying
170857

177515

175796

3.9

-1.0


Manufacturing
1018374

1045282

1153258

2.6

10.3


Electricity, Gas, Water Supply &Other Utility Services
124059

133253

144241

7.4

8.2


Construction
438928

449732

486938

2.5

8.3


Trade, Hotel, Transport, Communication &Services related to Broadcasting
1019391

1105317

1180142

8.4

6.8


Financial, Real Estate &Professional Services
1386381

1486106

1581414

7.2

6.4


Public Administration, Defence&Other Services
673522

737861

814981

9.6

10.5

GVA at Basic Price

*5543231*

*5867009*

*6302619*

5.8

7.4









*STATEMENT 6: ESTIMATES OF EXPENDITURES OF GDP IN H1*

*(APRIL-SEPTEMBER) OF 2018-19*

*(at 2011-12 Prices)*





APRIL-SEPTEMBER (H1)



(`in crore)

Rates of GDP (%)

Item

Expenditures of Gross Domestic Product in H1

in H1



2016-17

2017-18

2018-19

2017-18

2018-19


Private Final Consumption Expenditure (PFCE)
3215000

3436262

3704307

54.6

54.7


Government Final Consumption Expenditure
674456

743519

818879

11.8

12.1


Gross Fixed Capital Formation (GFCF)
1881387

1945023

2163892

30.9

32.0

4. Change in Stocks

44864

45512

48298

0.7

0.7

5. Valuables

76263

142785

150326

2.3

2.2

6. Exports

1215737

1292758

1461728

20.6

21.6

7. Less Imports

1279850

1460680

1737916

23.2

25.7

8. Discrepancies

109101

145349

162088

2.3

2.4

GDP

5936959

6290527

6771603

*100.0*

*100.0*

GDP (Percentage change over previous year)



*6.0*

*7.6*









*STATEMENT 7: ESTIMATES OF GVA AT BASIC PRICES IN H1*

*(APRIL-SEPTEMBER) OF 2018-19*

*(at Current Prices)*





APRIL-SEPTEMBER (H1)



(`in crore)

Percentage change

Industry

GVA at Basic Price in H1

over previous year H1



2016-17

2017-18

2018-19

2017-18

2018-19


Agriculture, Forestry &Fishing
1038959

1063069

1116264

2.3

5.0


Mining &Quarrying
145124

165899

197618

14.3

19.1


Manufacturing
1150038

1210485

1389946

5.3

14.8


Electricity, Gas, Water Supply & Other Utility Services
181467

195207

223976

7.6

14.7


Construction
510839

536514

609127

5.0

13.5


Trade, Hotel, Transport, Communication & Services related to Broadcasting
1193355

1331687

1491381

11.6

12.0


Financial, Real Estate & Professional Services
1622871

1801804

2024266

11.0

12.3


Public Administration, Defence&Other Services
912228

1032664

1195664

13.2

15.8

GVA at Basic Price

*6754880*

*7337329*

*8248242*

8.6

12.4



*STATEMENT 8: ESTIMATES OF EXPENDITURES OF GDP IN H1*

*(APRIL-SEPTEMBER) OF 2018-19*

*(at Current Prices)*









APRIL-SEPTEMBER (H1)



(`in crore)

Rates of GDP (%)

Item

Expenditures of Gross Domestic Product in H1

in H1



2016-17

2017-18

2018-19

2017-18

2018-19

1. Private Final Consumption Expenditure (PFCE)

4228957

4634707

5220882

58.2

58.1

2.Government Final Consumption Expenditure

885230

1001321

1152117

12.6

12.8

3.Gross Fixed Capital Formation (GFCF)

2138667

2256872

2603210

28.3

29.0

4. Change in Stocks

49450

51204

56130

0.6

0.6

5. Valuables

87510

145367

125043

1.8

1.4

6. Exports

1424461

1549243

1825278

19.5

20.3

7. Less Imports

1555407

1811226

2242865

22.7

25.0

8. Discrepancies

54971

137704

247809

1.7

2.8

GDP

*7313838*

*7965192*

*8987603*

*100.0*

*100.0*

GDP (Percentage change over previous year)



*8.9*

*12.8*





H1: April- September


----------



## kmc_chacko

*India’s first engine-less train, Train 18, breaches 180 kmph during trials*
https://www.hindustantimes.com/indi...ring-trials/story-zAkpRs5OJJCzZfcVlAx9xN.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Chemicals and Fertilizers
03-December, 2018 14:52 IST
*Optimal Utilization of Demographic Dividend in India, both a Challenge and an Opportunity for India’s Economic Growth: Shri Mansukh Mandaviya *

Around 5.8 lakh youth skilled at CIPET, gainfully employed in last 4 years 

“India has an advantage of Demographic Dividend like no other country in the World has today with over 60% percent of its youth in the working age group at present”, said Minister of State for Chemicals & Fertilizers, Road Transport & Highways, Shipping, Shri Mansukh L. Mandaviya in a statement here today.

Shri Mandaviyasaid thatin the near future, most of the sectors of Indian economy would require more skilled workforce than the present. It would be both a challenge and an opportunity for India to provide its workforce with required skill sets and knowledge to enable them to contribute substantially to its economic growth. Prime Minister of India, Shri Narendra Modi has identified ‘Skill India’ as a mission to skill India’s youth and ensure optimal utilization of India’s demographic dividend, the Minister added.

In this background,the Minister informed that the Department of Chemicals & Petrochemicals, under Ministry of Chemicals & Fertilizers, has made good progress in creating skilled workforce and generating gainful employment for Indian youth through Central Institutes of Plastic Engineering & Technology (CIPETs) across the country.

Giving information in this regard, Shri Mandaviya informed that since 2014, there has been a significant jump in the number of CIPET centres in the country from 23 to 39 in 2018. In the field of Plastics Engineering and Technology, CIPET is running long-term and short-term courses, including post-graduate, under-graduate and diploma. In the last 4 years, CIPET has provided professional and skill development trainingto approximately 6.4 lakh persons and employment to approximately 5.8 lakh persons in the field of plastic and allied industries, the Minister added.



*****


----------



## lemurian

http://infrastory.com/2018/12/06/alstom-delivers-22-makeinindia-metro-trains-for-sydney-metro/






French railway giant Alstom has successfully delivered the last of the 22 Metropolis trains for Sydney Metro from Alstom’s Sricity facility in Andhra Pradesh, India. The flag-off ceremony at Sricity took place in the presence of Ling Fang, Alstom Senior Vice President Asia Pacific, Alain Spohr, Managing Director India and South Asia, and Mark Coxon, Managing Director Australia and New Zealand.

In 2014, Alstom won a contract to deliver 22 six-car trainsets, as well as the CBTC signalling system, for North West Rail Link, Australia’s largest public transport project and first fully-automated metro network. Alstom’s engineering hub in Bengaluru adapted the Metropolis and Urbalis CBTC solutions to the specific needs of Sydney Metro to ensure fast, safe and reliable services to the residents of Sydney.

“_We are immensely proud to have completed the last train for Sydney Metro in this landmark project for the Asia Pacific region. We are also proud to see Sricity concluding its first export order on time, delivering on expectations and winning our customer’s trust. We firmly believe in India’s role as a manufacturing and engineering hub for international markets, and this milestone bear witness to that,” said Ling Fang._

Having begun production in 2014, Sricity has already set high standards for quality and operational safety through excellence in innovation and sustainable manufacturing practices. With an annual production capacity of 240 cars, the site has delivered metros for the cities of Chennai, Kochi and Lucknow. It will begin work on its second export order for the light metro project in Montreal from early 2019 while production for Mumbai Metro Line 3 will also begin next year. The on-time delivery of the trainsets for Sydney establishes Alstom’s Sricity site as the one of the group’s global manufacturing centres of excellence for rolling stock.

The Metropolis train for Sydney offers maximum comfort and safety to passengers. A fully-automated train, it features the latest in passenger information systems, as well as areas for prams, luggage, bicycles, wheelchair spaces and separate priority seating for those with reduced mobility. Once inside, passengers can circulate freely throughout the train with wider gangways. The Metropolis destined for Sydney is based on the internationally proven Metropolis train platform. Metropolis trains currently operate in more than 25 cities around the world, including Singapore, Barcelona and Amsterdam.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

lemurian said:


> http://infrastory.com/2018/12/06/alstom-delivers-22-makeinindia-metro-trains-for-sydney-metro/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> French railway giant Alstom has successfully delivered the last of the 22 Metropolis trains for Sydney Metro from Alstom’s Sricity facility in Andhra Pradesh, India. The flag-off ceremony at Sricity took place in the presence of Ling Fang, Alstom Senior Vice President Asia Pacific, Alain Spohr, Managing Director India and South Asia, and Mark Coxon, Managing Director Australia and New Zealand.
> 
> In 2014, Alstom won a contract to deliver 22 six-car trainsets, as well as the CBTC signalling system, for North West Rail Link, Australia’s largest public transport project and first fully-automated metro network. Alstom’s engineering hub in Bengaluru adapted the Metropolis and Urbalis CBTC solutions to the specific needs of Sydney Metro to ensure fast, safe and reliable services to the residents of Sydney.
> 
> “_We are immensely proud to have completed the last train for Sydney Metro in this landmark project for the Asia Pacific region. We are also proud to see Sricity concluding its first export order on time, delivering on expectations and winning our customer’s trust. We firmly believe in India’s role as a manufacturing and engineering hub for international markets, and this milestone bear witness to that,” said Ling Fang._
> 
> Having begun production in 2014, Sricity has already set high standards for quality and operational safety through excellence in innovation and sustainable manufacturing practices. With an annual production capacity of 240 cars, the site has delivered metros for the cities of Chennai, Kochi and Lucknow. It will begin work on its second export order for the light metro project in Montreal from early 2019 while production for Mumbai Metro Line 3 will also begin next year. The on-time delivery of the trainsets for Sydney establishes Alstom’s Sricity site as the one of the group’s global manufacturing centres of excellence for rolling stock.
> 
> The Metropolis train for Sydney offers maximum comfort and safety to passengers. A fully-automated train, it features the latest in passenger information systems, as well as areas for prams, luggage, bicycles, wheelchair spaces and separate priority seating for those with reduced mobility. Once inside, passengers can circulate freely throughout the train with wider gangways. The Metropolis destined for Sydney is based on the internationally proven Metropolis train platform. Metropolis trains currently operate in more than 25 cities around the world, including Singapore, Barcelona and Amsterdam.



@anant_s @Vergennes 

@bluesky @Mage @Tanveer666 this is what I've been talkin about when you lower excise levels and attract investment that way.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kmc_chacko

*Train 18 a super hit! Indian Railways may roll out 10 more engine-less ‘Shatabdi killers’; details here*

Train 18 a super hit! With trials of Indian Railways first engine-less train for long-distance travel proving to be a success, Piyush Goyal-led Railway Ministry has asked ICF, Chennai to expedite manufacturing of more such train sets. According to a circular issued by the Railway Board to ICF, the coach factory has to now manufacture more Train 18 sets in the current production year. Earlier, ICF had the mandate to manufacture just one more Train 18 rake by March 2019. According to the new circular, a copy of which is with Financial Express Online, in a recent meeting of the Railway Board, led by Piyush Goyal it was decided that “necessary action should be taken” for manufacturing four more Train 18 rakes in the current year.

The Railway Board meeting took place last week on December 5. According to the circular, the Railway Board appreciated the success of “new indigenous train set (T-18)”. The circular adds that necessary changes in the production programme (of ICF) will be communicated shortly. In the meantime, ICF has been asked to start procuring material and also schedule the production activities to achieve the revised target.

However, talking about the Railway Board’s direction, ICF GM Sudhanshu Mani told Financial Express Online, “ICF will try to make two more (Train 18 sets) in this financial year and up to 8 in the next financial year depending upon the allotment from Railway Board.” That takes the total number of Train 18 sets slated for production to 10.

Train 18 is an all air-conditioned chair car that was envisioned to replace Shatabdi Express trains on the Indian Railways network. The first prototype was rolled out by ICF, Chennai in end-October and since then the train has been undergoing extensive speed trials by RDSO. Recently, Train 18 became the fastest Indian Railways train, hitting speeds of over 180 kmph during its trials on a section of the Delhi-Mumbai Rajdhani route. It surpassed the record of Gatimaan Express which operates at 160 kmph.

Manufactured under the ‘Make in India’ initiative, Train 18 is a self-propelled train set with all its equipment underslung. The semi-high speed train makes use of regenerative braking, hence saving energy. With faster acceleration and deceleration and lesser turnaround time, Train 18 will ensure faster travel and more efficient use of rolling stock. According to Sudhanshu Mani, Train 18 has been manufactured at Rs 100 crore, but the cost will come down as more rakes are made and economies of scale kick-in.

https://www.financialexpress.com/in...-less-train-18-sets-this-fiscal-year/1409667/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lemurian

http://marinebharat.com/iwai-orders-6-methanol-fuelled-vessels-cochin-shipyard/

*IWAI orders 6 methanol-fuelled vessels from Cochin Shipyard*






To make shipping on national waterways more lucrative, Inland Waterways Authority of India (IWAI) has taken up a pilot project to demonstrate methanol as a maritime fuel. Along with procurement of new ships, IWAI has also planned to retrofit its work boats with green fuel.

The nodal agency for inland waterways has decided to place an order to retrofit workboats and new cargo vessels with engines that can run on methanol.

IWAI has planned to retrofit its work boats with green fuel and also placed orders with Cochin Shipyard Ltd (CSL) for procuring six new vessels, based on methanol mix. CSL will get the work done by Hooghly Dock and Port Engineers Ltd (HDPEL) in Howrah, with which it has formed a joint venture.

Methanol can be a game changer as the cost of the fuel is just Rs 26 a litre and the roadmap was shown by Union transport and shipping minister Nitin Gadkari. IWAI is also working on fuel bunkering facilities in intervals of about 500 km on the entire 1,600 km Haldia-Varanasi stretch for ships on methanol.

The newly ordered six vessels, based on methanol, are ranging from 1,000-2,000 tonnes capacity and designed by Germany’s DST. The design of the new cargo vessels has been offered by DST of Germany that requires just 1.5 meters draft, a crucial factor for inland waterways’ success at least in the NW-I that stretches from Haldia to Varanasi.

IWAI has assured draft of 2.8-3 metres till Patna but further upstream there is draft issues which can be as low as 2 meters. IWAI is also working on freight villages at Sahebgunj and Varanasi for which it has already taken land between 100 and 300 acres that will provide infrastructure to support volumes.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kmc_chacko

*India's fastest Train 18 may be launched on December 25 between New Delhi-Varanasi *
India's long wait for world-class fast trains may end this year only. As per news agency IANS report, Indian railways plans to launch country's fastest rail -- Train 18 -- by the end of this year on December 25. The train service is likely to be launched between New Delhi and Varanasi. 

https://economictimes.indiatimes.co...n-new-delhi-varanasi/articleshow/66914877.cms

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lemurian

https://www.financialexpress.com/in...d-bank-sustainable-development-award/1411897/
*
PPP model for Ganga wastewater treatment wins World Bank Sustainable Development Award





*
The Public-Private Partnership for the wastewater treatment plants across the Ganga Basin, which has been supported by the Hybrid Annuity Model of World Bank won the World Bank’s Sustainable Development Vice President’s Award in 2018.

The Ganga Basin, where the project has been implemented, is home to 450 million people. The area has been reeling under problems like rapid urbanisation and population explosion which has directly affected the water assets in the area. Water pollution and water shortage are now two of the most potent problems in the area due to the stressed assets – around 8,000 million litres of untreated water flows through the Ganges every day, estimates say. However, if this is treated and reused for industrial purpose, it would relieve the area of the water shortage or pollution, even if not on a large extent.

The awarded World Bank model supported financing, maintenance and sustainable operations of the wastewater treatment plants across the banks of Ganges – in collaboration with the World Bank, International Finance Corporation and 2030 Water Resources Group (2030WRG). Under the Hybrid Annuity Model, 40 percent of the project cost is paid by the government, while the rest 60 is given away to the private bodies as annuities, over 15 years, the performance-linked payments associated with it also ensures the longevity and performance of the programme.

The public sector programmes trying to rejuvenate the Ganges had failed when this program was initiated, a World Bank blog post mentioned. Under an innovative PPP mechanism, the government then invited the private sector players for the municipal wastewater treatment.

The project took off in 2015 when 2030WRG started collaborating with Ministry of Water Resources, River Development, and Ganga Rejuvenation (MOWR) to develop the PPP project and come up with wastewater solutions in the Ganges basin. Following this a demonstration project was carried out in Mathura and Vrindavan, to study the feasibility and scope of the project. The project in collaboration with the central and state government along with municipality and the stakeholder, collaborated with the local refinery to use the treated wastewater.

These projects eventually caused a paradigm shift in the mindset of the governing bodies towards the Public Private Partnership.

The first three wastewater treatment plants under the PPP were planned in early 2017, in Mathura, Haridwar and Varanasi under the flagship Clean Ganga program. Apart from the World Bank, IFC was retained as the Transaction Advisor, by the government. Two concession agreements for the project were signed in October 2017, while the last one was signed in June 2018. More PPP projects have also been sanctioned by the government, which not only prioritise wastewater treatment and reuse, but also water efficiency .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## lemurian

https://www.thehindubusinessline.co...cturing-capacity-in-india/article25734512.ece

*Vivo to invest Rs 4,000 cr to expand manufacturing capacity in India*
*



*

Chinese handset maker Vivo said it will set up a new manufacturing facility in Uttar Pradesh as well as invest Rs 4,000 crore over a period of four years.

The company, which competes with the likes of Samsung and Xiaomi in the Indian market, has acquired 169-acre land in the Yamuna Expressway region on the outskirts of the national capital.

The new land has been acquired near Vivo’s existing 50-acre manufacturing facility (in Greater Noida, UP), and it will help expand the company’s manufacturing capabilities and support its growth in India, a statement said.

“Vivo entered India in 2014 with a commitment to bring product innovation, focus and value to our consumers. India is a key market for us, and today we have reiterated our commitment by entering the next phase of growth in India,” Vivo India Director-Brand Strategy Nipun Marya said.

The new plant will offer a major benefit to the surrounding area through high-quality job creation and training opportunities, he added.

All Vivo smartphones sold in the country are manufactured at the Greater Noida facility, which is one of Vivo’s four manufacturing facilities globally.

The existing manufacturing set-up, which saw an investment of Rs 300 crore, functions at a capacity of 2 million units per month with more than 5,000 employees.

Vivo expects to generate 5,000 additional jobs in the first phase of expansion, the statement said.

During this phase, Vivo also plans to double the current production capacity to 50 million units per annum, it added.

India is one of the world’s largest smartphone markets and growing steadily. Smartphone shipments in India touched an all-time high of 42.6 million units in July-September 2018 quarter, registering an year-on-year growth of 9.1 per cent, according to the research firm IDC.

This is the first time when the smartphone market is at par with the feature phone market with each segment contributing 50 per cent to the overall mobile phone market.

Xiaomi led the smartphone tally with shipment of 11.7 million units and 27.3 per cent market share, followed by Samsung 9.6 million units (22.6 per cent share), Vivo 4.5 million units (10.5 per cent share), Micromax 2.9 million units (6.9 per cent share) and Oppo 2.9 million units (6.7 per cent share).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lemurian

https://inc42.com/buzz/everstone-glp-launch-500-mn-investment-arm-for-indias-logistics-sector/

*Everstone, GLP To Invest $500 Mn In India’s Logistics Sector*





South East Asia and India-focused private equity firm Everstone is set invest $500 Mn (INR 3,577.5 Cr) in the logistics sector along with global logistics company GLP.

The investment will focus on different sectors, including express-delivery, smart trucks, telematics and automation/robotics, the company said.

GLP entered the India market in September this year through a joint venture with Everstone-backed industrial real estate firm IndoSpace. IndoSpace has over $2 Bn (INR 14,307 Cr) in assets under management and has plans to build out a pipeline of approximately 120 Mn sq ft of modern logistics infrastructure.

Demand for logistics facilities in India is driven by economic expansion, growth in organized retail and ecommerce and the modernization of India’s supply chain, underpinned by favorable government policies, such as the Goods and Services Tax and the ‘Make in India’ initiative, Everstone said.

The new partnership will leverage GLP’s expertise in pioneering modern logistics ecosystems and Everstone’s large and growing network through its private equity, infrastructure and real estate portfolio.

Both Everstone and GLP will reportedly bring in $250 Mn (INR 1,790.83 Cr) to the deal.

*India’s Logistics Sector Booms*
Venture capital firms and investors are looking at the logistics sector with renewed interest this year as India’s retail consumption continues to grow.

In November, reports said that that SoftBank, through its Vision Fund, may invest an estimated $350 Mn (INR 2,507.36 Cr) as fresh capital in Gurugram-based ecommerce logistics company Delhivery. If finalized, the funding will push Delhivery into the unicorn club.

The government’s Economic Survey 2017-18 revealed that the country’s logistics industry, which is worth around $160 Bn, is likely to touch $215 Bn in the next two years with the implementation of GST, growing at a CAGR of 10.5%

Here are a few statistics about India’s logistics industry:


According to a report by investment bank Avendus Capital, the logistics tech market is expected to surge to $9.6 Bn by 2020
The World Bank’s 2016 Logistics Performance Index shows that India jumped to 35th rank in 2016 from 54th rank in 2014, in terms of overall logistics performance
The industry is expected to touch $307 Bn by 2020
Inc42 DataLabs revealed that the sector recorded 27 deals worth $475.83 Mn (INR 3,402.85 Cr)in 2017

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

lemurian said:


> https://www.thehindubusinessline.co...cturing-capacity-in-india/article25734512.ece
> 
> *Vivo to invest Rs 4,000 cr to expand manufacturing capacity in India*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Chinese handset maker Vivo said it will set up a new manufacturing facility in Uttar Pradesh as well as invest Rs 4,000 crore over a period of four years.
> 
> The company, which competes with the likes of Samsung and Xiaomi in the Indian market, has acquired 169-acre land in the Yamuna Expressway region on the outskirts of the national capital.
> 
> The new land has been acquired near Vivo’s existing 50-acre manufacturing facility (in Greater Noida, UP), and it will help expand the company’s manufacturing capabilities and support its growth in India, a statement said.
> 
> “Vivo entered India in 2014 with a commitment to bring product innovation, focus and value to our consumers. India is a key market for us, and today we have reiterated our commitment by entering the next phase of growth in India,” Vivo India Director-Brand Strategy Nipun Marya said.
> 
> The new plant will offer a major benefit to the surrounding area through high-quality job creation and training opportunities, he added.
> 
> All Vivo smartphones sold in the country are manufactured at the Greater Noida facility, which is one of Vivo’s four manufacturing facilities globally.
> 
> The existing manufacturing set-up, which saw an investment of Rs 300 crore, functions at a capacity of 2 million units per month with more than 5,000 employees.
> 
> Vivo expects to generate 5,000 additional jobs in the first phase of expansion, the statement said.
> 
> During this phase, Vivo also plans to double the current production capacity to 50 million units per annum, it added.
> 
> India is one of the world’s largest smartphone markets and growing steadily. Smartphone shipments in India touched an all-time high of 42.6 million units in July-September 2018 quarter, registering an year-on-year growth of 9.1 per cent, according to the research firm IDC.
> 
> This is the first time when the smartphone market is at par with the feature phone market with each segment contributing 50 per cent to the overall mobile phone market.
> 
> Xiaomi led the smartphone tally with shipment of 11.7 million units and 27.3 per cent market share, followed by Samsung 9.6 million units (22.6 per cent share), Vivo 4.5 million units (10.5 per cent share), Micromax 2.9 million units (6.9 per cent share) and Oppo 2.9 million units (6.7 per cent share).



@Two @GeraltofRivia @rott @Chinese-Dragon @long_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## lemurian

https://www.cnbctv18.com/market/dat...ial-intelligence-jobs-says-report-1684561.htm

*India ranked 5th in world on number of artificial intelligence jobs, says report*

>India stands 5th in the world when it comes to recruiting Artificial Intelligence (AI) and Machine Learning (ML)
>Bangalore ranks 10th among cities with highest AI jobs





India stands fifth in the world when it comes to recruiting in Artificial Intelligence (AI) and Machine Learning (ML), revealed a research by UiPath, a robotic process automation company.

The top two AI recruiters are China and USA with 12,113 and 7,465 jobs respectively, followed by Japan and UK. In India, there are 1,326 AI jobs available.

UiPath came up with this ranking by analysing 30,000 job listings from 15 industry-leading countries, retrieving any role that requires either skill or training in AI or ML, or any role within a company that specialises in AI or ML.

Despite being the fifth highest recruiter of AI jobs, it fares much worse when it comes to AI jobs (per million of their working-age population), the research said.

In India, there are 1.5 AI jobs per million working population and only Hungary, ranks lower than India among 15 countries analysed. Japan tops the chart with 44.7 AI jobs per million population, followed by Israel and UK.






The AI industry is expected to contribute an additional $15.7 trillion to the global GDP by 2030 as global competition is increasing to attract the best talent and investment in the best-positioned companies.

Among cities, Suzhou and Shanghai from China tops the chart with the highest number of AI jobs, 3,329 and 1,624 AI jobs respectively. They are followed by Tokyo, Japan (1,258 AI jobs).

China dominates the list with eight cities out of top 15. India's IT capital, Bengaluru is ranked 10th in list, with 566 people employed in AI jobs.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lemurian

https://www.financialexpress.com/in...ake-these-advanced-uavs-in-hyderabad/1414399/








Adani Defence and Aerospace, part of Adani group and Israel-based Elbit Systems, inaugurated the Adani Elbit Unmanned Aerial Vehicles (UAV) manufacturing facility in Hyderabad.

The facility is touted to be the first private UAV manufacturing unit in India and the first one outside Israel to make Hermes UAV. The 50,000-sq ft modern facility will manufacture the Hermes 900 Medium Altitude Long Endurance UAV.

The factory shall start manufacturing of complete carbon composite aero-structures for Hermes 900, followed by Hermes 450, catering to the global markets and will be further ramped up for the assembly and integration of complete UAVs.

“Our foray into defence and aerospace is a critical milestone for the trusted and strategic relationship between India and Israel. This joint venture facility for the manufacturing of UAV is a testament to Elbit’s commitment to the Make in India programme,’’ Pavan Adani, director, Adani Enterprises, said.

Ashish Rajvanshi, head, Adani Defence and Aerospace, said the first phase of investment was around $15 million which would be doubled with export orders increasing over a period of time. “The UAV facility would be upgraded to manufacture high-end helicopter gears by next year and is looking at India as a manufacturing hub for orders from across the globe.’’

“In this facility, Hermes 900 and the Hermes 450 – the most advanced UAV systems in the world – will be manufactured and is in line with the Indian government’s strategic plan and enables us to share our extensive experience in defence systems and benefit from the dedicated Indian workforce. Adani Group has a long history of entrepreneurship, spanning through decades of dynamic growth,’’ Bezhalel Machilis, president and chief executive officer, Elbit Systems, said. Initially, the company will manufacture the entire fuselage of the Hermes 900 UAV which will be exported to Israel for fitment of sensors and avionics.
Along with the Adani Elbit UAV Complex, the Adani Aerospace Park was also inaugurated for creating an ecosystem for defence manufacturing in Hyderabad.

The company is hopeful of a vibrant defence manufacturing ecosystem which they have developed by investing in medium and small enterprises in India. Adani Defence and Aerospace has amalgamated an integrated solution with heterogeneous capabilities through its global partners and the ministry of micro, small and medium enterprises (MSMEs) in India, including Comprotech, AutoTEC, Alpha Tocol and Alpha Design Technologies.

These firms have supported the Indian defence ecosystem and Indian armed forces for decades and have been suppliers to Hindustan Aeronautics, Bharat Dynamics, Bharat Electronics and global original equipment manufacturers for decades.

Elbit Systems is in the areas of aerospace, land and naval systems, command, control, communications, computers, intelligence surveillance and reconnaissance, unmanned aircraft systems, advanced electro-optics, electro-optic space systems. The firm also focuses on the upgrading of existing platforms, developing new technologies for defence and providing a range of support services.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lemurian

https://www.moneycontrol.com/news/b...vest-rs-1000-crore-in-pune-plant-3295651.html

*SANY India to invest Rs 1,000 crore in Pune plant*
The company produces a range of construction equipment for earth moving, mining, roads and highways, hoisting solution (cranes) and concrete equipment at its only plant in Pune.





Construction machinery maker SANY India will invest Rs 1,000 crore to ramp up production capacity at its Pune facility, a senior company official has said. SANY India is the Indian arm of Beijing-headquartered SANY Group.

The company produces a range of construction equipment for earth moving, mining, roads and highways, hoisting solution (cranes) and concrete equipment at its only plant in Pune.

"Our facility in Pune, Maharashtra is spread across 80 acre with a manufacturing capacity of 6,000 machines. With current space available at Pune we just need to expand our manufacturing. SANY India will invest an amount of Rs 1,000 crore to scale up its construction machinery production capacity in India to 25,000 units," Deepak Garg, CEO, SANY Group, India and South Asia said.

The investment will be done in a phased manner over next five years, he said.

"The money will be spent on expansion of products like excavators, concrete equipment, cranes, road machinery, piling machinery etc," the CEO said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lemurian

https://www.livemint.com/Money/KMiO...household-savings-as-tax-rates-came-down.html

*GST led to ‘household savings’ as tax rates came down: Report*

An analysis of household expenditure pre and post GST rollout shows tax rates have come down on as many as 83 items including on food and beverages as well as daily use goods like hair oil, toothpaste, soap, washing powder and footwear





*New Delhi*: An average Indian household is saving up to Rs 320 every month on purchase of commonly used goods including cereals, edible oil and cosmetics post GST implementation, a finance ministry source said citing an analysis of consumer expenditure data. The government rolled out the Goods and Services Tax (GST) on July 1, 2017, amalgamating 17 different central and state taxes including excise duty and sales tax or VAT.

The GST not just made India one market by levying uniform tax rates on goods and services, it also did away with tax-on-tax prevalent in the previous system.

Also, GST rates have been lowered on an array of commonly used goods and services which resulted in monthly savings for consumers, the source said.

An analysis of household expenditure pre and post GST rollout shows tax rates have come down on as many as 83 items including on food and beverages as well as daily use goods like hair oil, toothpaste, soap, washing powder and footwear.

If a household spends Rs 8,400 a month post GST on 10 goods -- cereals, edible oil, sugar, chocolates, namkeen and sweets, cosmetics and toiletries, washing powder, tiles, furniture and coir products and other household products -- its monthly savings would come to Rs 320, the source said referring to the expenditure analysis.

On a monthly spending of Rs 8,400 on these regular use items, the tax paid under GST is Rs 510. This compares to Rs 830 tax charged previously, resulting in a saving of Rs 320.

In the old system, the central government would levy excise duty when a good is produced in a factory and the state governments would charge VAT on top of this. This meant that consumer not just paid VAT on the basic price of the good but also on the excise duty charged by the centre.

With the introduction of the new indirect tax, that pattern has been eliminated. The GST is levied at the consumption end or when the final consumer buys the product or service.

The source said an array of goods including milk powder, curd, buttermilk, spices, wheat, rice, nutrition drinks like Horlicks/Bournvita, pasta, idli dosa batter and mineral water are taxed at lesser rate under the GST than previously.

Household goods of daily use like curry paste, tooth powder and paste, hair oil, soap, cosmetics and perfumes, detergents, butter bans, sanitary ware and footwear too attract lesser tax now.

The source said that wheat and rice have been exempt from tax under the GST as against 2.50-2.75 per cent tax incidence previously. Similarly, tax on milk power is down to 5 per cent from previous 6 per cent.

Similarly, sugar confectionary is taxed at 18 per cent post GST, as against 21 per cent in the earlier indirect tax regime. The tax rate on sugar and edible oil has come down to 5 per cent under the new tax system, from 6 per cent earlier. Also namkeens and sweets are now taxed at 5 per cent, as against 12 per cent/7 per cent earlier. Also tax rate on washing powder and tiles has come down to 18 per cent from 28 per cent earlier. In case of furniture, 5/18 per cent GST is applicable on various kinds of products, while in the earlier regime the tax rate was 12/28 per cent.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lemurian

https://e27.co/mark-zuckerberg-backed-edtech-startup-byjus-raises-us540m-in-fresh-funding-20181217/

*Mark Zuckerberg-backed edtech startup Byju's raises US$540M in fresh funding*
_This deal brings the Bangalore-based company's valuation to US$3.6 billion_
_




_
Byju’s, the most popular edtech startup in India, has scored US$540 million as part of a mammoth funding round led by South African internet conglomerate Naspers Group.

Also joining the round are the Canada Pension Plan Investment Board (CPPIB) and private equity giant General Atlantic.

This deal brings the Bangalore-based company’s valuation to US$3.6 billion.

Byju’s will use the fresh capital to build new products and also aggressively expand in international markets.

“India has the largest school-age population in the world and Indian households are willing to invest a lot in their children’s education because a good education is the best path to success. I believe the importance of quality education amongst the entire population in India fuelled our ability to create an engaging and high-impact learning app,” Byju’s Founder and CEO Byju Raveendran said in a statement.

“While near-term profitability is important for us, as a company our main focus continues to be on long-term sustainable growth. The edtech industry is undergoing massive shifts; students today want to learn through engaging and interactive methods. We are pioneering ‘better learning for tomorrow’ with technology as an enabler, and have been working towards making students active learners. It is only through active learning that we can prepare our youth for the jobs of tomorrow,” he added.

Launched in 2015, Byju’s is a creator of K-12 learning app which offers adaptive, engaging and effective learning programmes for students in classes 4-12 (K-12) and competitive exams like JEE, NEET, CAT, IAS, GRE and GMAT. The app creates personalised learning programmes for individual students based on their proficiency levels and capabilities which help them learn at their own pace and style.

The learning app makes learning contextual and visual, and not just theoretical.

In July Byju’s raised an undisclosed investment from Chinese internet giant Tencent Holdings. A few days before this development, Byju’s acquired TutorVista and Edurite from British multinational publishing and education company Pearson Plc. Early that year, the edtech firm raised nearly US$30 million funding from Verlinvest, a Belgian investment company and investor in Southeast Asian e-commerce company Lazada.

Previously, Byju’s has secured US$50 million, co-led by Chan Zuckerberg Initiative (CZI) — a fund launched by Facebook Founder Mark Zuckerberg and Dr. Priscilla Chan. This funding came less than six months after it secured US$75 million from Sequoia Capital and Sofina.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lemurian

https://timesofindia.indiatimes.com...ical-treatments-govt/articleshow/67131019.cms
*
India sees 16% jump in foreign tourist arrivals for Medical Treatments*






NEW DELHI: There has been a 16 per cent growth in foreign tourist arrivals for medical treatments in 2017, the ministry of tourism informed Parliament Monday. Replying to a query in Lok Sabha, tourism minister KJ Alphons said foreign tourist arrivals in India on medical visa during 2016 and 2017 were estimated at 4,27,014 and 4,95,056 respectively, registering a positive growth of 15.9 per cent. 

"Medical tourism holds immense potential for India. The Indian systems of medicines, viz Ayurveda, Yoga, Panchakarma, Rejuvenation Therapy, etc, are among the most ancient systems of medical treatment in the world. India can provide medical and health care of international standards at low costs," Alphons said. He added, "India excels in the state of the art medical facilities, reputed health care professionals, quality nursing facilities and traditional healthcare therapies." 

Asserting that the government is taking various steps for promoting medical tourism, Alphons said that India conducted road shows, 'Know India' seminars and also made a film which was aired in the Middle East and North African markets. The government had earlier said that the value of medical tourism in India is likely to reach a whopping $9 billion by 2020 as compared to $3 billion in 2015.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## lemurian

http://3dprintingindustry.com/news/...-printing-facility-in-ap-medtech-zone-145693/







Indian 3D printing service bureau, think3D, has opened a new 3D printing facility for medical device manufacturing. The facility is located in the AP MedTech Zone, a manufacturing park for medical equipment in the Indian state of Andhra Pradesh.

The Chief Minister of Andhra Pradesh, Nara Chandrababu Naidu inaugurated the new 3D printing center.

*AP MedTech Zone manufacturing park*
The AP MedTech Zone has been in development since 2016 and think3D has been an active part of this project. The park, under construction in the city of Visakhapatnam, covers an area of 270 acres and is planned to be built in two phases.

Recently, the opening of the first phase of the park was announced. In phase 1, eighty companies will take part to manufacture medical equipment and by the end of phase 2, over two hundred companies will have joined the program.

India is the fourth largest market in Asia for medical devices. However, this market is largely import-based and the country imports over 80% of medical devices.

According to the technology cluster Make in India (a supporter of the AP MedTech Zone project), “THE MEDICAL DEVICES INDUSTRY IN INDIA IS PRESENTLY VALUED AT USD 5.2 BILLION AND CONTRIBUTES 4-5% TO THE USD 96.7 BILLION INDIAN HEALTH CARE INDUSTRY.”

It is hoped that the opening of the AP MedTech Zone and think3D’s new facility will establish India as a major producer and exporter of medical devices.

The co-founder of think3D, Raja Sekhar Upputuri, said, “Medical device manufacturing requires huge up-front investment in R&D, machinery and QC facilities … the government has decided to set-up these common facilities in partnership with private entities and offer these facilities to manufacturers within park on pay per use basis thus reducing the upfront investment from manufacturer cost drastically. 3D printing & 3D design facility is chosen as one such common facility.”

*3D printing medical devices*
Think3D’s new operation will provide a range of on-site 3D printing and manufacturing services, including 3D scanning, 3D printing, CNC and molding techniques.

Currently, the facility houses various 3D printing technologies, such as the HP 4200, a Multi Jet Fusion system, EOS FORMIGA P110 SLS printer, and EOS M 290 metal 3D printer. 3D printers from Stratasys and 3D Systems are also available at the center.

Prudhvi Reddy, Director at think3D, said, “This facility will be used for prototype and batch production of parts for medical devices like MRI, ECG, Ultrasound machines and so on. Once these parts are manufactured, they shall undergo various tests in the biomaterial testing lab present in the park and thereafter these parts will be assembled and send to Gamma Irradiation Facility present inside the park for sterilization. This way, a complete ecosystem for product development, manufacturing, testing is available in the facility.”

The facility will be fully operational by 1 January 2019.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HariPrasad

lemurian said:


> https://www.thehindubusinessline.co...cturing-capacity-in-india/article25734512.ece
> 
> *Vivo to invest Rs 4,000 cr to expand manufacturing capacity in India*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Chinese handset maker Vivo said it will set up a new manufacturing facility in Uttar Pradesh as well as invest Rs 4,000 crore over a period of four years.
> 
> The company, which competes with the likes of Samsung and Xiaomi in the Indian market, has acquired 169-acre land in the Yamuna Expressway region on the outskirts of the national capital.
> 
> The new land has been acquired near Vivo’s existing 50-acre manufacturing facility (in Greater Noida, UP), and it will help expand the company’s manufacturing capabilities and support its growth in India, a statement said.
> 
> “Vivo entered India in 2014 with a commitment to bring product innovation, focus and value to our consumers. India is a key market for us, and today we have reiterated our commitment by entering the next phase of growth in India,” Vivo India Director-Brand Strategy Nipun Marya said.
> 
> The new plant will offer a major benefit to the surrounding area through high-quality job creation and training opportunities, he added.
> 
> All Vivo smartphones sold in the country are manufactured at the Greater Noida facility, which is one of Vivo’s four manufacturing facilities globally.
> 
> The existing manufacturing set-up, which saw an investment of Rs 300 crore, functions at a capacity of 2 million units per month with more than 5,000 employees.
> 
> Vivo expects to generate 5,000 additional jobs in the first phase of expansion, the statement said.
> 
> During this phase, Vivo also plans to double the current production capacity to 50 million units per annum, it added.
> 
> India is one of the world’s largest smartphone markets and growing steadily. Smartphone shipments in India touched an all-time high of 42.6 million units in July-September 2018 quarter, registering an year-on-year growth of 9.1 per cent, according to the research firm IDC.
> 
> This is the first time when the smartphone market is at par with the feature phone market with each segment contributing 50 per cent to the overall mobile phone market.
> 
> Xiaomi led the smartphone tally with shipment of 11.7 million units and 27.3 per cent market share, followed by Samsung 9.6 million units (22.6 per cent share), Vivo 4.5 million units (10.5 per cent share), Micromax 2.9 million units (6.9 per cent share) and Oppo 2.9 million units (6.7 per cent share).



Many multinational companies are now getting Indianized.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lemurian

https://www.business-standard.com/a...r-for-sensitive-equipment-118121700507_1.html

*IIT-M partners Thales group to design processor for sensitive equipment*
*



*

Indian Institute of Technology, Madras (IIT-M) is partnering with French multinational Thales Group to design a processor compatible with the highest safety critical standards, which once get approval could be used in sensitive equipment in defence, aerospace, space and transportation sectors.

The collaboration will result in defining and prototyping a Shakti Risc-V based processor. Thales and IIT Madras are going to take up joint research programs in many areas including aerospace, space, transportation, security and defence.

As a result of this tie up, a fault-tolerant Shakti framework would be developed and will undergo evaluation by the world’s top experts in Safety Critical Standards. Pursuant to their approval, it can be used in sensitive equipment in defence, aerospace, space, and transportation sectors.

Thales, which has expertise in designing and building electronic systems for aerospace, space, transportation, security and defence, will bring in the security and dependability of critical embedded systems to establish security best practices for hardware development.

The ultimate objective is to improve the security and dependability of Internet of Things (IoT) devices, embedded systems and machine learning implementations.

IIT Madras researchers recently designed, fabricated and booted up India's first indigenously-developed RISC V Microprocessor - Shakti. The Shakti family of processors are targeted for mobile computing devices, embedded low power wireless systems and networking systems besides reducing reliance on imported microprocessors in communications and defence sectors. The microprocessor can be used by others as it is on par with international standards.

Lead researcher Kamakoti Veezhinathan, Reconfigurable Intelligent Systems Engineering (RISE) Laboratory, Department of Computer Science and Engineering, IIT Madras, said, “With the advent of more and more safety critical systems adopting electronics hardware for intricate control and monitoring, fault-tolerance and security features are of prime importance in next generation processors."

This tie-up with Thales will result in a detailed analysis of these features resulting in a framework that could be adopted for designing the next generation Shakti-based safety-critical systems, he added.

Arnaud Samama, R&D computing manager, Thales Research and Technology, said, “By adopting an open approach to both hardware and software, this joint effort will create new opportunities for the design of mission-critical systems in all sectors, including aerospace, space, transportation, security and defence."

With this, the company is look at taking the partnership, formed in March this year, to the next level, he added.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

@Viet thread of interest for you perhaps

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lemurian

https://economictimes.indiatimes.co...-drive-exports-to-us/articleshow/67154477.cms

*John Deere's India plant helps drive exports to US*







John Deere, the American farm equipment maker's strategy to use its Indian subsidiary to make tractors for its home base is beginning to get results, enabling the company to get a measure of its Indian rivals who have made inroads into the US market. 

John Deere's Indian unit manufactures relatively less expensive and low-powered 55 to 75 horsepower tractors for the US market that cater to small-holding cultivators and hobby farmers. “About 50% of our tractor exports go to the US... We are filling in the overall portfolio that John Deere has for the customers in the US,” Satish Nadiger, MD, John Deere India, told ET. To be sure, these tractors make a small portion of the 182-year old, $37 billion company’s portfolio in the US. This is in line with the emerging trend of the US becoming the second largest export market for vehicles manufactured in India after Mexico. 

Companies such as Ford, along with German Luxury carmaker Mercedes, are some notable manufacturers exporting to the US from India. John Deere India exports around 30% of its production volume to more than 110 countries around the world, Nadiger said. The company has an installed manufacturing capacity of 1.32 lakh units a year at its tractor manufacturing plants at Pune and Dewas. 

At its technology centre in Pune, products are developed for the local market as well for some other countries. Last year, they produced 1 lakh tractors and managed to sell about 98,000 of them, said Nadiger. The company started operations in India as a joint venture with Larsen & Toubro two decades ago in 1998. While L&T exited the venture in 2006, John Deere continued operations, and today it commands a 9% share of the tractor market here.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lemurian

https://www.thehindubusinessline.co...r-delay-to-invest-1650-cr/article25775663.ece

*Chinese fibreglass maker Jushi to start building India plant after 3-year delay; to invest Rs. 1,650 cr*






Jushi India Fibreglass, part of China’s Jushi Group, plans to break ground next month to set up a fibreglass manufacturing plant at Talegaon in Maharashtra at an investment $246 million (about ₹1,650 crore).

The construction of the plant, which will have a production capacity of 1 lakh tonnes and employ about 600 engineers, is expected to be completed in 15 months. Jushi plans to invest another $250 million in the second phase in five years. The company had signed a memorandum of understanding with the Maharashtra government in 2015 for the project and was assigned various sops under the ‘ultra mega project’ scheme, as part of the Make in India initiative.

However, the 58 acres of land assigned to Jushi was full of ‘encumbrances’, and it took almost three years for the company to acquire a clear title on land besides getting various approvals. S Ramachandran, Director, Jushi India Fibreglass, told _BusinessLine_ the group considered various countries for setting up the project. The Indian arm of the Jushi group ‘snatched’ the project which had been heading to Malaysia.

The ample availability of raw material — such as silica, limestone and china clay — in Rajasthan and Gujarat tilted the scale in India’s favour, he added.

*Little ease*
However, given the group’s experience, it can be stated that ‘ease of doing business’ in India remains only on paper, said Ramachandran. It took almost three years for the group to get all the approvals for a project that would not only produce products that can substitute imports but also has large scope for exports, he added.

Of the 1 lakh tonne planned fibreglass production, Jushi will export about 30,000 tonnes. India imports about 1,10,000 tonnes of fibreglass annually to meet the demand of 1,70,000-1,80,000 tonnes. The demand for fibreglass is growing at a CAGR of 6-8 per cent with strong demand from optic fibre cable companies and automobile component makers besides the wind energy and power sectors.

The Jushi Group has four production bases with three in China and one in Egypt. It has trading subsidiaries in South Africa, South Korea, Italy, Spain, France, Canada, India, Singapore, Japan, the US and Hong Kong. It employs about 8,000 people across the globe.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lemurian

https://www.moneycontrol.com/news/business/naspers-leads-1-billion-round-in-swiggy-3311741.html

*Naspers leads $1 billion round in Swiggy*






Food delivery firm Swiggy on December 20 said its existing investor Naspers has led its fresh funding round of $1 billion in what is seen as the single largest financing round in the Indian food-tech industry.

The round also saw participation from other existing investors such as DST Global, Meituan Dianping and Coatue Management, along with new investors such as Tencent, Hillhouse Capital and Wellington Management Company.


Swiggy will use the funds to bring more quality food brands closer to consumers and address gaps in supply through delivery-only kitchens, under the ‘Access’ initiative for restaurant partners.

Additionally, Swiggy will use the capital to hire talent, especially for machine learning and engineering roles across the mid and senior levels. The company will further strengthen its technology backbone and focus on building a next-generation AI-driven platform for hyperlocal discovery and on-demand delivery.

"Swiggy has 10x the number of orders per month since our first investment, has expanded throughout India to tier 1, 2 and 3 cities,” said Larry Illg, CEO, Food and Ventures, Naspers.

Since the last funding round six months ago, Swiggy has expanded to 42 additional cities and doubled in gross merchandise value.

Overall, Swiggy has raised a total of $1.26 billion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MimophantSlayer

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1070659487676227584
This is very interesting. Khalid A. Al-Falih, Minister of Energy of Saudi Arabia, is implicitly saying that Prime Minister Modi's persuasion is an important factor in global crude prices cooling down. (question was about President Trump, yet he specifically mentioned PM Modi). 
https://t.co/Jr2LLEE5v6

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lemurian

https://www.cnbc.com/2018/12/21/cat...addi-became-indias-fastest-growing-sport.html

*How Kabaddi became India’s fastest growing sport*






*KEY POINTS*

Kabaddi is now the second-most watched sport in India.
It has inked the biggest TV sponsorship deal in India for a non-cricket sport

‘Kabaddi on television? Completely unheard of. Why would somebody watch it? How are they going to present it?’

These were the questions, according to Star Sports creative director Siddharth Sharma, that people across India were asking when the Indian TV network bought the rights to the Pro Kabaddi League (PKL) back in 2014.

“It was a sport that was not embraced by urban India, (they) completely overlooked the sport.” said Siddharth, before adding, “The settings of the sport was such that it use to be played on dusty bowls.”

Four years later and kabaddi, a body contact sport of raiding and defending between two teams, is now the second most watched sport in India behind cricket.

From 2016 to 2017, the PKL increased its TV viewership India by almost 100 million people. And while it’s still second to India’s premier cricket competition the Indian Premier League, the Pro Kabaddi League has managed to attract more Indian viewers than soccer’s World Cup, one of the world’s most watched sporting events.

In December, the sport underlined its growing popularity after three Pro Kabaddi League games enjoyed higher TV ratings than the Indian cricket team’s recent Test match win against Australia.

Investment in the league has also increased. In 2017, the TV network Star Sports signed the biggest sponsorship deal in India for a non-cricket sport, worth more than 40 million dollars.

As a result player salaries have also increased. Following the 2016 player auction, the highest paid player was on just under $130,000 dollars for the season’s salary. This year the number rose to $210,000.

There’s also signs that India’s favorite indigenous sport is growing outside the country.

At this year’s Asia Games neither the men or women’s India kabaddi teams won gold, as Iran took the honors in both competitions. 

“Of course we are the country who lost, which is bad for me as a fan” said Vinod Bisht, vice president of GMR Sports, owners of the kabaddi team U.P. Yoddha.

“For our game of kabaddi it is, an ultimate manifestation of how the game is growing. There are two, three more teams who are on any day depending on the performance are able to beat a country like India where the game was developed and grown.”

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lemurian

https://www.businesstoday.in/curren...tore-noida-create-8000-jobs/story/302624.html

*IKEA continues expansion; to open store in Noida, create 8,000 jobs*
*



*

Swedish ready-to-assemble furniture giant, IKEA, has signed a MoU (memorandum of understanding) with the Uttar Pradesh government. The deal worth Rs 5,000 crore states that IKEA will set up an outlet in Noida. The upcoming IKEA store will provide employment to around 8,000 workers both direct and indirect.

CM Yogi Adityanath who was also present at the Lucknow event said the continuous efforts of the government have led to a lucrative business environment in the state. "Industrial institutions interested in large investments are setting up their establishments. According to the policies of the state government, any person or institution can invest in the state. The state government will provide all possible assistance to such investors and industrial institutions," he added.

IKEA officials told The Times of India that they are looking to develop retail and commercial parks that would include shopping centres, offices and integrated commercial projects in the state. These projects could be owned by IKEA or by independent developers.

IKEA CEO Peter Betzel told the daily that they are looking to set up a mix of large and smaller city centre format stores but would set up a large format IKEA store in Noida as part of the immediate plan. They are scouting for suitable land, as mentioned in the report. "The store will have an estimated investment of Rs 1,000 crore. It will employ around 1,000 co-workers directly and another 1,000 indirectly across the value chain," he said as mentioned in the daily.
A similar MoU to launch three stores in Lucknow, Agra and Noida was signed by the company with the Akhilesh Yadav-led UP government in September, 2015. However, things did not move forward. IKEA had, around that time, also signed MoUs with the state governments of Telangana, Maharashtra and Karnataka.

The first IKEA store in India opened in Hyderabad earlier this year. The company also has plans to launch multiple stores across metro cities. *By 2030 IKEA plans to have its presence across 49 Indian cities*.

"IKEA will create a multi-channel experience for its customers in India. It will launch e-commerce in Mumbai early next summer (March) and introduce other touch points to bring the brand closer to customers," Betzel had told agencies earlier.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lemurian

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...k-market-leapfrogs-germany-s-as-economy-booms

*India’s Stock Market Leapfrogs Germany's to Become World’s Seventh-Biggest



*

India’s ascent on the global stage has claimed another victory after its stock market overtook Germany to become the seventh largest in the world.

The Asian giant edged past the equity market of Europe’s largest economy for the first time in seven years, according to data compiled by Bloomberg. That means, after the U.K. leaves the European Union in March, the bloc would have only one country -- France -- among the seven biggest markets.

In a year dominated by trade protectionism and punitive tariffs by Donald Trump’s administration on China, it’s little wonder that investors have turned cautious over countries with a heavy dependence on exports.

Germany derives more than 38 percent of its gross domestic product from exports, based on 2017 data from World Bank. The corresponding ratio for India is only 11 percent, meaning much of the stock-market opportunity in the country comes from domestic consumer stories.

The reliance on local demand and entrepreneurship also puts India ahead in growth sweepstakes. The south Asian nation is projected to grow 7.5 percent this year and 7.3 percent in 2019, a far cry from German growth of 1.6 percent for each year.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## lemurian

https://mercomindia.com/india-2nd-largest-solar-market-9m-2018/

*India Was the Second Largest Solar Market in 9M 2018*






India’s solar installations came in second worldwide during the first nine months of 2018 in terms of solar capacity addition. China added a whopping 34.5 GW of solar PV capacity in first nine months of 2018 according to data released by National Energy Administration. India installed the second most with 6.6 MW during the same period. The United States has added about 6.5 MW of solar PV capacity in the first nine months according to SEIA/Wood Mackenzie.

These top 3 global solar market leaders – China, India, and the United States – installed a combined 48 GW of solar PV in the first nine months of 2018. China’s installation of over 34 GW in the first nine months of 2018 dwarfs the installed capacity of solar in India and the U.S. so far this year.






For the second quarter in a row, the U.S. installed more solar than India. The U.S. installed 1.8 GW compared to India’s 1.6 GW in the third quarter of 2018. In the second quarter of 2018, the United States installed 2.3 MW in comparison to India’s 1.6 MW. China installed over 10 GW of solar PV in Q3 2018.

Although the U.S. installed more capacity than India in Q2 and Q3 2018, India is slightly ahead in the first three quarters of 2018 due to the rapid pace of installations recorded in the first quarter of 2018, in which India installed over 3 GW.

According to a recent report from Solar Energy Industries Association (SEIA), in Q3 2018, the U.S. solar market installed 1.7 GW of solar PV, a 15 percent decrease from Q3 2017 and a 20 percent decrease from Q2 2018. The report forecasts 11.1 GW of new PV installations for Q4 2018 in the United States.

For India, Mercom has forecast 8 GW of solar PV installations in 2018 due to lack of a strong pipeline of projects. The fourth quarter solar installations are expected to be weak as the Indian market grapples with the safeguard duty and the Goods and Services Tax (GST), among other issues.

At the end of 2018, India is projected to be the third largest solar market in the world behind China and the U.S. based on current forecasts.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SBUS-CXK

lemurian said:


> https://mercomindia.com/india-2nd-largest-solar-market-9m-2018/
> 
> *India Was the Second Largest Solar Market in 9M 2018*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> India’s solar installations came in second worldwide during the first nine months of 2018 in terms of solar capacity addition. China added a whopping 34.5 GW of solar PV capacity in first nine months of 2018 according to data released by National Energy Administration. India installed the second most with 6.6 MW during the same period. The United States has added about 6.5 MW of solar PV capacity in the first nine months according to SEIA/Wood Mackenzie.
> 
> These top 3 global solar market leaders – China, India, and the United States – installed a combined 48 GW of solar PV in the first nine months of 2018. China’s installation of over 34 GW in the first nine months of 2018 dwarfs the installed capacity of solar in India and the U.S. so far this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the second quarter in a row, the U.S. installed more solar than India. The U.S. installed 1.8 GW compared to India’s 1.6 GW in the third quarter of 2018. In the second quarter of 2018, the United States installed 2.3 MW in comparison to India’s 1.6 MW. China installed over 10 GW of solar PV in Q3 2018.
> 
> Although the U.S. installed more capacity than India in Q2 and Q3 2018, India is slightly ahead in the first three quarters of 2018 due to the rapid pace of installations recorded in the first quarter of 2018, in which India installed over 3 GW.
> 
> According to a recent report from Solar Energy Industries Association (SEIA), in Q3 2018, the U.S. solar market installed 1.7 GW of solar PV, a 15 percent decrease from Q3 2017 and a 20 percent decrease from Q2 2018. The report forecasts 11.1 GW of new PV installations for Q4 2018 in the United States.
> 
> For India, Mercom has forecast 8 GW of solar PV installations in 2018 due to lack of a strong pipeline of projects. The fourth quarter solar installations are expected to be weak as the Indian market grapples with the safeguard duty and the Goods and Services Tax (GST), among other issues.
> 
> At the end of 2018, India is projected to be the third largest solar market in the world behind China and the U.S. based on current forecasts.


Table: Top Solar Panel Manufacturers in 2018 – Global ranking by shipment volume

2017 RANK COMPANY HEADQUARTERS
1 JinkoSolar China
2 Trina Solar China
3 Canadian Solar Canada
4 JA Solar China
5 Hanwha Q CELLS South Korea
6 GCL-SI Hong Kong
7 LONGi Solar China
8 Risen Energy China
9 Shunfeng China
10 Yingli Green China
*Source: pv-tech.org

https://news.energysage.com/best-solar-panel-manufacturers-usa/

==============================================

*LONGi Solar to Set up 1GW Mono Cell and 1GW Mono Module Manufacturing Facility in India*

*China’s Longi Solar confirms 1 GW Indian manufacturing facility*

*Trina Solar was the Top Solar Module Supplier to India as of the Second Quarter of 2017*

*JA Solar's YTD module shipments to India reach 1GW in 2017*

*China's LONGi plans solar equipment manufacturing facility in India*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lemurian

https://energy.economictimes.indiat...llion-transmission-project-in-brazil/67227864

*Sterlite Power wins $600 million transmission project in Brazil*
*



*
Private sector infrastructure giant Sterlite Power today announced it has won a $600 million power transmission project in Brazil that includes setting up six substations of 1.544 Mega Volt Ampere (MVA) capacity. 

This addition increases the portfolio of Sterlite Power to 10 projects, the company said in a statement. The project under the latest order will be commissioned over a period of the next 3-5 years in the state of Rio Grande do Sul. 

"We feel committed to the region and look forward to delivering the new project ahead of schedule," said Pratik Agarwal, Group Chief Executive Officer of Sterlite Power.

Brazil's transmission system needs to add significant capacity to manage the transition in generation footprint -- from a hydro and thermal dominated base-load to renewable generation, the company said.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lemurian

http://www.newindianexpress.com/bus...-largest-tier-4-datacentre-footp-1916359.html

*Hyderabad based tech firm to invest Rs 2,000 crore to set up world's largest tier-4 datacentre footprint in India*








Hyderabad-based technology infrastructure provider CtrlS plans to set up world's largest tier-4 datacentre footprint in India by 2020 with an investment of Rs 2,000 crore, according to a top company official. The company plans to set up 150-megawatt hyperscale datacentre in Hyderabad that will be spread across two million square feet, a 100 MW similar facility in Mumbai and a 70 MW set-up in Chennai - spread over around a million square feet each, CtrlS Datacenters, founder and CEO, Sridhar Pinnapureddy told PTI. "The demand for data storage has boomed in the country and data localisation is also creating a huge demand for hyperscale datacentre in India. We will start building a new tier-4 datacentre in Mumbai from March, Hyderabad facility from around May-June and Chennai in last quarter of 2019.

Total investment will be around Rs 2,000 crore," Pinnapureddy said. He said that all the datacentres will be functional in 2020. Tier-4 datacentres has assured 99.995 per cent uptime implying maximum of 26 minutes downtime in a year. It requires almost double the investment is done in the tier-3 data centre, which can have downtime of up to few hours in a year. The CEO said the firm will fund its expansion mostly from internal accruals and partly with debt funding.

"With addition of around 4 million square feet, CtrlS will emerge as World's largest Tier-4 datacentre entity to cater to need of emerging technologies. World's 90 per cent data has been generated in last 1,000 days. This part Indian data localisation policy will lead to large growth of data in India as most of the overseas companies operating in banking," Pinnapureddy said. The company already has 1 million square feet datacenters, which includes two tier-4 facility in Mumbai, two tier-4 in Hyderabad, one tier-4 in Noida and a tier-3 datacenter in Chennai. "The largest Tier-4 player would have a footprint of approximately one million square feet. However, CtrlS will soon enjoy a cumulative footprint of five million Tier-4 datacenter space spread across 10 datacenters in India thereby emerging as the world's largest tier-4 datacenter," CtrlS Datacenters, VP-marketing," B S Rao said.

He said that CtrlS currently serves 20 of the Fortune 100 global multi-national companies. According to a Cushman and Wakefield report, the global datacentre market is dominated by the Americas with 40 per cent of market share or USD 68 billion in investments followed by Europe and Russia together at 32 per cent or USD 54 billion.

It projects that India will be a USD 4.5 billion datacenter market by 2018 and will reach USD 7 billion by 2020. Its 350 million smartphone users, 258 million social media users, and 224 million digital buyers are also contributing to growth of data. Besides, the Asia-Pacific market is growing rapidly with a 25 per cent market share at USD 42 billion driven by the demand from emerging economies with huge populations such as China, India, and Indonesia.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## lemurian

https://www.livemint.com/Companies/...ble-topend-Apple-iPhones-in-India-Report.html

*Foxconn to assemble Apple iPhone X series in India*
*



*
Apple Inc. will begin assembling its top-end iPhones in India through the local unit of Foxconn Technology Co. Ltd as early as 2019, the first time the Taiwanese contract manufacturer will have made the product in the country, according to three people familiar with the matter. Importantly, Foxconn will be assembling the most expensive models, such as the iPhone XS, iPhone XS Max and iPhone XR, the person said, potentially taking Apple’s business in India to a new level.

The work will take place at Foxconn’s plant in Sriperumbudur, Tamil Nadu, the person added. Foxconn, which already makes phones for Xiaomi Corp. in India, will invest ₹2,500 crore to expand the plant, including investment in iPhone production, Tamil Nadu’s industries minister M.C. Sampath told Reuters. The investment may create as many as 25,000 jobs, he added.

A second person declined to be named as this person is not authorised to speak to the media. A third person confirmed Foxconn planned to assemble iPhones in India. The Hindu newspaper first reported on 24 December that the Foxconn plant would begin manufacturing various models of the iPhone. Reuters is first to report the size of the investment and the kind of phones to be assembled.

*Lower-end phones*
Until now, the Cupertino, California-based Apple has only assembled the lower-cost iPhone SE and 6S models in India through Wistron Corp.’s local unit in Bengaluru. Its sales in India have also been focused on lower-end phones—more than half of its sales volume is driven by models older than the iPhone 8, launched last year, according to technology research firm Counterpoint.

Apple launched the pricey iPhone X last year but has cut production of that phone, according to industry analysts, since it began selling the newer versions, iPhone XS and XR, globally this year. Still, it could potentially get Foxconn to make the older iPhone X version in India where it sells cheaper models in a bid to get a bigger share of the world’s fastest growing major mobile phone market.

Full details of Apple’s deal with Foxconn are not yet clear and could change. It is not known if any of the iPhone assembly is being moved from existing Foxconn factories in China and elsewhere. It is also unclear whether the production will be confined to assembly or include any component production in India.

Apple spokeswoman Trudy Muller declined to comment for this story. Apple shocked investors last month with a lower-than-expected sales forecast for the Christmas quarter that jolted parts suppliers across the world. Foxconn has previously expressed concern over demand for Apple’s flagship devices. Foxconn said it does not comment on matters related to current or potential customers, or any of their products. It did not immediately respond to a request seeking confirmation that it was investing $356 million in Tamil Nadu.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Thx for the continual updates here @lemurian

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lemurian

https://www.cnbctv18.com/startup/ye...ed-1-billion-in-valuation-in-2018-1790451.htm

*Year of unicorns: 8 Indian startups crossed $1 billion in valuation in 2018*

*




*
2018 was a year of unicorns. India added eight unicorns to its kitty, the highest in a single calendar year. Swiggy, OYO, Paytm Mall, Udaan, Policy Bazaar, Zomato, Freshworks and Byju's were the eight startups that crossed $1 billion in valuation.

In the most recent example, Swiggy executed definitive agreements for a $1 billion funding round led by Naspers and saw new investors -- Tencent, Hillhouse Capital and Wellington Management Company coming on board.

The unicorns are also aiming at expanding footprints in the global market. OYO is currently in over 350 cities with over 12,000 asset partners spread across six countries including India, China, Malaysia, Nepal, the UK and UAE in the Middle East.

The company raised $800 million in its latest funding round led by SoftBank Investment Advisers (SBIA) along with the participation from existing investors - Lightspeed Venture Partners, Sequoia and Greenoaks Capital. The fundraising, the company said, is aimed to "strengthen its market position in its home markets - India and China - and support its international expansion plans".

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

Pretty good news @hellfire @anant_s @lemurian :

https://timesofindia.indiatimes.com...s-doubles-this-year/articleshow/67264127.cms?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## lemurian

https://www.zeebiz.com/india/news-r...ain-trial-in-freight-corridor-on-sunday-78053

*Railways to conduct Heavy-haul train trial in freight corridor on Sunday*






Expediting the much-delayed Dedicated Freight Corridor (DFC) project, the railways will conduct a trial run of a goods train on the newly-completed 306 km section between Madar (Ajmer) in Rajasthan and Kishangarh (Rewari) in Haryana in the western segment on Sunday.

This section is a vital alignment on the Delhi-Mumbai corridor and aims to augment the transportation capacity of freight, besides hugely reducing the load on the existing rail network that is congested with passenger and goods traffic.

Equipped for heavy-haul train operation with 25 tonne axle loads for the first time in the country, the section contains 15 major bridges and 271 minor bridges and 177 Road Under Bridges (RUB).

Currently, Indian trains haul a 22.5 tonne axle load while heavy-haul operations are carried out only in the US, Canada, Brazil, Australia, China, Russia, South Africa, Sweden and Norway. The 306 km route has six newly-built freight stations - Dabla, Bhagega, Sri Madhopur, Pachar Malikpur, Sakhun and Kishangarh and three junctions - Rewari, Ateli and Phulera.

The DFC project is crucial for Indian Railways as it faces stiff competition from the road sector for the movement of goods. The shifting of goods from roads to rail will also save precious fossil fuel which will be a boon for the environment.

The Rs 81,400 crore DFC project had got the Union Cabinet`s green signal way back in 2006 and has since missed several deadlines due to various reasons, including procedural wrangles, land acquisition and environmental clearances, among others. The earlier targeted completion of the project was 2016-17. It was shifted to 2017-18 and now has finally been set at March 2020. Admitting the delay in the past, a senior railway official invovlved in the project said: "Work is on in full swing now and we are hopeful of completing the project in 2020."

Stepping up its efforts, the DFC in November had completed the 194 km section from Bhadan to Khurja (in Uttar Pradesh) of the Eastern Dedicated Freight Corridor (EDFC).The Dedicated Freight Corridor Corporation (DFCC), a spcial purpose vehicle (SPV) has been formed for planning, constructing, operating and maintaining the exclusive corridors for the movement of goods.

While the Western DFC will cover 1,504 km from Jawaharlal Nehru Port Trust near Navi Mumbai to Dadri in Uttar Pradesh via Vadodara-Ahmedabad-Palanpur-Phulera-Rewari, the Eastern DFC covers 1,856 km from Ludhiana in Punjab to Dankuni, near Kolkata in West Bengal, and will traverse the states of Haryana, Uttar Pradesh, Bihar and Jharkhand.

The DFC, one of India`s largest rail infrastructure projects, is expected to be the grand future of the Indian economy with an increased number of freight trains in eastern and western sectors of the country. The Western DFC is being funded by Japan International Corporation Agency (JICA), while the Eastern DFC from Mughalsarai to Ludhiana is being funded by the World Bank.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## lemurian

https://www.idnfinancials.com/n/216...-India-with-an-investment-of-Rp-5075-trillion

*APP to build a paper mill in India with an investment of Rp 50.75 trillion*






JAKARTA. Asia Pulp & Paper Group (APP), a company in Sinarmas Group will invest US$ 3.5 billion to build a paper mill with a capacity of 5 million per year in the Andhra Prakasam region, India.

This investment has become the largest foreign direct investment (FDI) in India in recent years. The investment value is equivalent to Rp 50.75 trillion, assuming the exchange rate of Rp 14,500 / US dollar.

Quoted from Times of India, the plant with a production capacity of up to 5 million tons per year will be built in Ramayapatnam, the coastal area of the Andhra Prakasam district on an area 2,500 hectares wide. With this production capacity, the company will produce packaging paper, speciality paper, writing and printing paper.

"An investment of US $ 3.5 billion is the largest FDI for the size of a new or greenfield project. This project will create 4,000 direct jobs and around 10,000 indirect workers, and profits for more than 50,000 timber workers," said the CEO of Andhra Pradesh Economic Development Board (APEDB) J Krishna Kishore as quoted by the Times of India.

Krishna said the laying of the first stone for the construction of the plant is expected to be carried out next week.

Asia Pulp & Paper is a company which is the holding company of PT Kertas Tjiwi Kimia Tbk (TKIM) and PT Indah Kiat Pulp and Paper Tbk (INKP). (AM/AR)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

lemurian said:


> https://www.idnfinancials.com/n/216...-India-with-an-investment-of-Rp-5075-trillion
> 
> *APP to build a paper mill in India with an investment of Rp 50.75 trillion*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JAKARTA. Asia Pulp & Paper Group (APP), a company in Sinarmas Group will invest US$ 3.5 billion to build a paper mill with a capacity of 5 million per year in the Andhra Prakasam region, India.
> 
> This investment has become the largest foreign direct investment (FDI) in India in recent years. The investment value is equivalent to Rp 50.75 trillion, assuming the exchange rate of Rp 14,500 / US dollar.
> 
> Quoted from Times of India, the plant with a production capacity of up to 5 million tons per year will be built in Ramayapatnam, the coastal area of the Andhra Prakasam district on an area 2,500 hectares wide. With this production capacity, the company will produce packaging paper, speciality paper, writing and printing paper.
> 
> "An investment of US $ 3.5 billion is the largest FDI for the size of a new or greenfield project. This project will create 4,000 direct jobs and around 10,000 indirect workers, and profits for more than 50,000 timber workers," said the CEO of Andhra Pradesh Economic Development Board (APEDB) J Krishna Kishore as quoted by the Times of India.
> 
> Krishna said the laying of the first stone for the construction of the plant is expected to be carried out next week.
> 
> Asia Pulp & Paper is a company which is the holding company of PT Kertas Tjiwi Kimia Tbk (TKIM) and PT Indah Kiat Pulp and Paper Tbk (INKP). (AM/AR)



@Indos @Marine Rouge @trishna_amṛta @Logam42 @Svantana

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## lemurian

https://indianexpress.com/article/s...on-india-in-bid-for-global-expansion-5526767/

*FC Barcelona bets big on India in bid for global expansion*

*



*

Football is slowly but surely getting traction in India and Barcelona see the world’s second most populous nation as a key part of their global expansion plans, the Spanish side’s Asia Pacific Director General Jordi Camps has told Reuters. Cricket-mad India, home to 1.3 billion people, is a massive underachiever as far as football is concerned and the country has yet to make a single appearance at the World Cup finals.

Access to better coaching has long been highlighted as one of the key elements needed for Indian football to develop, though hosting the FIFA under-17 World Cup in 2017 could prove to be a turning point in attracting youngsters to the game who would otherwise be heading to the local cricket academy.

A number of European clubs have come to India over the last few years to set up academies on a franchise basis in a bid to establish a foothold in a potentially huge market.

Barcelona have opened three centres in the country and Camps said they could prove a win-win for the La Liga side and India. “The growth of the Indian Super League and the success of the under-17 World Cup held in India in 2017 have been absolutely vital for the development of the sport in the country,” he said in an interview.

“Not only did it garner global coverage and engage young people of India, it also helped develop infrastructure, upskill personnel and transfer knowledge to a range of governmental organisations and businesses to help stage major footballing events. “We feel that we have a part to play in the growth of football in the country too.”

After China embarked on a multi-billion dollar mission to become a soccer superpower by 2050, India followed suit with its own plan to raise its status in the game to match its burgeoning economic power.

Described as a sleeping giant by former FIFA president Sepp Blatter, India launched a programme in 2016 to engage more than 11 million children in soccer-related activities in the leadup to hosting the U-17 World Cup. Barcelona have been in India with the Barca Academy since 2013 and say they have trained more than 25,000 young footballers through various programs. It has been rated as the top academy in India by the All India Football Federation.

“There seems to be a real interest and investment happening in grassroots football – with the AIFF grassroots program launch in October 2012,” Camps said. “This isn’t quite as ambitious as the growth proposed by President Xi (Jinping) in China, for example – but it’s certainly a strong initiative for increasing the popularity of the sport.

“Still, 95 percent of children taking up the sport still do so at the local football centre or ground – with unqualified coaches. With our Barca Academies, this is what we are aiming to change – structured, consistent and well defined programmes that promote the club’s working philosophy.”

Spain’s top-flight division, La Liga, also underlined the region’s importance by opening an office in New Delhi in September 2016. Last year, La Liga also announced a landmark deal with Facebook to allow viewers in the Indian sub-continent to watch every game over the next three seasons for free on the social network site.

Barcelona will host the Barca Academy Asia Pacific Cup 2019 at their Delhi facility, featuring over 500 players from six countries with ages ranging from under-nine to under-15, and Camps said they were always looking to grow the game in India.

“India is a key strategic market for FC Barcelona and we’re constantly looking at opportunities to further engage and interact with our fanbase – whether that’s through our academies, digital content or a first team tour,” he added. “In 2019, we’ll be in China and Japan and beyond that, let’s see.”

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Nilgiri said:


> @Indos @Marine Rouge @trishna_amṛta @Logam42 @Svantana



The parent company is Sinar mas group, one of the largest conglomerate group business in Indonesia. Their usual business is investing in paper industry first, then come in properties business, then came their bank and hospital branch.

Wish they can get success in India as they much in China.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## trishna_amṛta

lemurian said:


> JAKARTA. Asia Pulp & Paper Group (APP), a company in Sinarmas Group will invest US$ 3.5 billion to build a paper mill with a capacity of 5 million per year in the Andhra Prakasam region, India.
> 
> This investment has become the largest foreign direct investment (FDI) in India in recent years. The investment value is equivalent to Rp 50.75 trillion, assuming the exchange rate of Rp 14,500 / US dollar.
> 
> Asia Pulp & Paper is a company which is the holding company of PT Kertas Tjiwi Kimia Tbk (TKIM) and PT Indah Kiat Pulp and Paper Tbk (INKP). (AM/AR)



The main reason they invest outside Indonesia, is because *Indonesia is running out of usable rainforest area*. The remaining Indonesia rainforest has already become nature reserve, and even that is slated to be use as Geothermal power plant.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lemurian

trishna_amṛta said:


> The main reason they invest outside Indonesia, is because *Indonesia is running out of usable rainforest area*. The remaining Indonesia rainforest has already become nature reserve, and even that is slated to be use as Geothermal power plant.



Well, in Andhra region there are forestry plantations which grow mainly Pine and Subabul trees for such uses. As per press release, APP is planning to ink contracts with 60,000 such Farmers. Plus plenty of Agro waste is also utilized in the paper industry. I don't think actual forests will be utilized. Forests are statutorily protected in India too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

trishna_amṛta said:


> The main reason they invest outside Indonesia, is because *Indonesia is running out of usable rainforest area*. The remaining Indonesia rainforest has already become nature reserve, and even that is slated to be use as Geothermal power plant.



Well its miss conception, paper mill need short fibre barks to made good pulps hence they using acasia trees, meanwhile economically using hard and long fibre barks from rainforest type trees is not feasible and need more cost

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kmc_chacko

*Launch Of Train 18, India's Fastest, Stalled Over Internal Railways Feud: Report*

NEW DELHI: The much-awaited launch of the indigenously-built Train-18 is stuck due to a bitter departmental fight within the Railways. It is still to get the full Boards green signal - a must for flagging off any new train.

The fight between two traditional rivals-- the electrical and mechanical wings of the Railways-- is so intense that despite a conditional clearance from the Chief Commissioner of Railway Safety (CCRS) on December 21, the Board is again planning to send it back to to the CCRS to resolve the contentious issue of the Electrical Inspector General (EIG) safety certificate.

While the mechanical department, which is at the forefront of the manufacturing of the Rs.100 crore Trainset, has maintained that an EIG certificate is not required as per the law, the electrical department is refusing to come on board without it.

Despite the fact that the first semi-high-speed train is expected to be flagged off by PM Modi on its maiden run to Varanasi, the issue could not be resolved as both sides stuck to their stands at the Railway Board meeting on January 8.

The result: The public transporter is considering referring the matter to the CCRS again, sources in the know told news agency IANS.

Manufactured at Chennai's Integral Coach Factory (ICF), the 16-coach train clocked 180 kmph during its trial run and was duly inspected by CCRS during its Safdarjung-Agra trial.

Before that, the Railways had already successfully conducted a speed trial of the Train-18 on the Moradabad and Kota sections under the watchful eyes of concerned officials from the Railways' and Research Design and Standards Organisation (RDSO).

In fact, _ladoos _were distributed when the train clocked 180 kmph between Kota and Kurlasi on December 2.

While giving its clearance for running the train at a maximum speed of 160 kmph, CCRS sought safety certification from the EIG and recommended, among other safety measures, sturdy fencing of the tracks at vulnerable locations.


"Safety certification for all electrical systems shall be done by EIG of the zonal railway maintaining the rolling stock and submitted to Commission before commercial operations," the CCRS order stated.

However, the mechanical department maintained that EIG certification is not required as per the Section 54 of the Indian Electricity Act, 2003.

In fact, the electrical and mechanical engineers were jointly involved in manufacturing the first Trainset at ICF and, accordingly, certified that the "train is safe for passengers and all norms have been followed".

"The Principal Chief Electrical Engineer of ICF has categorically certified the train's safety and no further safety certification is required from EIG as per the law," sources in the Railway Ministry told news agency IANS.

However, though electrical department has maintained that EIG is a must as desired by CCRS, the Board has powers to overrule the CCRS, as happened in the case of the Gatimaan Express's operation in April 2016.

Though CCRS had sought fencing of the track between Delhi and Agra before the commercial operation of Gatimaan Express, the Board went ahead with its launch.

The Railways could do the same this time too, but the fight is so bitter between the two traditional rivals that both sides are refusing to cede any ground, nothwithstanding the fact that it was hoped Train-18's commercial operation would start before the Kumbh Mela.

https://www.ndtv.com/india-news/tra...er-departmental-fight-within-railways-1974991

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lemurian



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nilgiri

lemurian said:


>



@anant_s @kmc_chacko @GeraltofRivia @bluesky @Peaceful Civilian @Water Car Engineer

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kmc_chacko

Nilgiri said:


> @anant_s @kmc_chacko @GeraltofRivia @bluesky @Peaceful Civilian @Water Car Engineer



We are in process with GE & MCF. 

But, RDSO is the bottleneck. RITES are the head heck. Incompetence is the only word i will say about both.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GeraltofRivia

Nilgiri said:


> @anant_s @kmc_chacko @GeraltofRivia @bluesky @Peaceful Civilian @Water Car Engineer


look like a really awesome project. Never know GE has such a massive locomotive facility in India. btw double decking container? guessing it does not need to go through any tunnel.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anant_s

GeraltofRivia said:


> btw double decking container?


There is a dedicated line for that traffic from Gujarat to West UP. New Wester DFC will allow Double Stack Container Trains to move under Electric Traction as well with High Reach Over Head Electrification.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## lemurian

https://www.thehindubusinessline.co...nces-deliveries-to-boeing/article25960108.ece

*Wipro’s aerospace unit to start supply to Boeing*







The aerospace business of Wipro Infrastructure Engineering (WIN) has commenced shipments of part supplies to Boeing from its plant in Bengaluru in Devanahalli.

The aerospace business of Wipro Infrastructure Engineering, set up in 2013, is a solutions provider for actuators (cylinder and piston), aero structures, machining, sheet-metal, assembly and testing in the aerospace sector. Boeing has contracted Wipro Aerospace to manufacture strut assemblies for the 737 MAX and Next-Generation 737 airplane programs.

Pratik Kumar, CEO, Wipro Infrastructure Engineering, said: “Original Equipment Manufacturers (OEMs) like Boeing source systems and components from India, and our expertise with aerostructures and actuators provide a viable option for OEMs.”

WIN has provided various aerostructures and componentry for the 737, 767 and 787 Dreamliner programs through its facility in Israel.

According to Ashwani Bhargava, Director, Supply Chain, Boeing India, said that Boeing’s partnerships with Indian suppliers plays an important part in its global strategy.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## lemurian

https://www.cnbctv18.com/economy/ha...-now-a-luxury-travellers-paradise-1417141.htm

*Hampi, ranked second in New York Times' must-visit destinations, is now a luxury traveller's paradise*

A luxury resort, an airport and a museum have turned this ancient kingdom of the Vijayanagar empire into India’s newest luxury destination.
The Vidyanagar airport ensures that travellers reach Hampi in about an hour-and-a-half from Hyderabad and Bengaluru, instead of the earlier seven hours it would take.
Evolve Back Kamalapura Palace is Hampi’s first, and sole luxury resort that marries architectural style of the ruins with contemporary luxury facilities






Google Hampi and what you get is a wide range of information about the UNESCO World Heritage Site — a surreal landscape of stunning ruins that pepper the seat of power of the Vijayanagar Empire, one of southern India’s biggest empires which ruled between 14th and 16th century; its 1600-odd temples, bazaars and palaces and its gigantic bulbous granite rocks, eroded by nature into surreal shapes.





Not to miss Hampi island or its backpackers haven, with a never-ending gaggle of cafes and open-air restaurants, and its popularity among adventure seekers who come looking for bouldering experiences. The splendid ancient metropolis was once home to traders and kings, warriors and priests. Today, it is known for its evocative ruins.

Yet, in more recent months, Hampi has begun its march towards an entirely new kind of identity — as a destination for luxury travellers from across the world. During my three days in the lost city which is much loved by heritage aficionados and backpackers, I met travellers seeking out local experiences, exploring farm-to-table dining and enjoying its abundant birdlife. Among them was Tim Hastings who owns a few restaurants in and around London and two organic farms in Canterbury. This was Hasting's third time in India. “Hampi seemed way out and offbeat, but I am surprised to see it has several interesting experiences besides the temples and ruins, of course. We have had picnics organised by the riverside, we have been on coracle rides, enjoyed a traditional meal, visited a sloth bear sanctuary and also seen an interesting museum exhibit.”






*A Museum*
The exhibit he is talking about is the ‘Place Hampi’, a new media art installation. You put on 3D glasses and virtually manoeuvre your way through the ruins of Hampi. Created by two Australian historians who spent years studying and documenting them, their work was discovered by the Jindal family at a museum in Melbourne. They replicated it closer to home, in a cultural centre called Kaladham at Vidyanagar.

*A Luxury Resort*
The destiny of India’s premier heritage destination has been transformed by two recent occurrences. The first, opening of Hampi’s sole luxury resort, at least for now. Evolve Back Kamalapura Palace stands in a quiet corner of the eponymous town just outside Hampi. The destination’s first luxury resort is designed to resemble the original palace of the Vijayanagar emperors and marries ancient architectural elements with modern luxury.






Evolve Back (formerly Orange County) is given to creating interesting experiences steeped in local culture. “Our philosophy revolves around nurturing our past which is why in Hampi, we have referenced local architecture for the resort,” says Jose Ramapuram, Director Marketing, Evolve Back Luxury Resorts. “We generally are present in unexplored destinations that are naturally beautiful and are high on experiences that mainstream destinations lack. When I mean unexplored, I mean by luxury travellers. So, if Coorg has coffee, Kabini has forests, and Hampi has a heritage that very few destinations boast of. The idea to create a palace hotel in Hampi, which had no luxury resorts, which would make the destination far more accessible to well-heeled travellers.”






The hotel’s architectural sweep starts right at the gate, from where a tree-shaded driveway flanked by a long water channel leads to suites and villas. The resort is marked by sweeping verandahs, Islamic-style arches that are reminiscent of the military architectural style of ancient Hampi, water troughs that run across the open courtyard, connecting it through the restaurant Taluva (named after one of Vijayanagar’s dynasties), with the gardens and infinity pool and nook seating. The fort-like resort makes several allusions to the Anegundi Fort with its rounded fortifications and a driveway inspired by the stone-paved boulevards that hedged Hampi’s famed carved temples. The suites and villas with private plunge pools references the zenana or the women’s section in palaces, with their softer colours, diaphanous curtains and luxury in form of a Jacuzzi, some even in the middle of the suites.






There is a flautist playing in the evenings at the head of the water channel in the courtyard, while people settle down for a drink or dinner. There is a full-facility Vaidyashala or Ayurveda spa and Bahmani, a specialty restaurant that serves food from the Bahmani Sultanate, both housed in a replica of the famous Lotus Mahal. There are dining options such as picnic lunches close to the antediluvian temples and romantic dinners in the canopied Mantapa overlooking a lotus pond. There are story-telling sessions about Vijayanagar’s powerful emperors and its ancient riches, hosted in oil lamp-lit domed rooms. And old Indian games such as chaupar are available to play. Ramapuram says, “The idea is to create experiences and facilities within and outside the property that ensures a guest’s stay is interesting.” Evolve Back Hampi cites adoption of a local school, an old temple and an elephant stable, their production of power within the hotel complex, as their attempt at responsible tourism and community involvement.






The setting is perfect if you are searching for a travel experience that marries an age-old destination strewn with perfectly preserved ruins of a powerful kingdom, with the luxury of an upscale hotel that you expect to find in major cities across the world.

*And an Airport*
The opening of the quaint Jindal Vidyanagar Airport, once a private landing strip for JSW Steel which operates a steel mill in the nearby village of Torangallu, has changed the fortunes of Hampi. The Karnataka government and the Airports Authority agreed to run commercial flights to this tiny airport a while ago. TriJet, a regional airline, now operates two flights per day, from Hyderabad and Bengaluru, both a mere hour-long haul from the two major southern cities.

Surrounded by lush greenery, the airport has a glass-encased check-in area (overhung with fish-ceiling sculptures in apparent reference to the fresh water fish that Hampi river is famous for) and a little sheltered check-out area, outside the glass box, where your luggage comes stacked on a tractor-pulled caravan. The journey to Hampi from Hyderabad or Bengaluru would have taken anywhere between eight to ten hours in the past, depending on the condition of the roads. Today, the Vidyanagar to Kamlanagar distance is a comfortable 45 minutes on NH48, across an unreal landscape of red hills (some of them mined), giant boulders, paddy fields and banana plantations.

Ramapuram says, “The airport has definitely changed the profile of the traveller to Hampi. I see a much more evolved traveller, one who has an interest in culture and local experiences, coming in and that is good for any destination.” This is the kind of traveller who likes to spend money on authentic experiences.

*Creating a Heritage Hub*
The Archeological Survey of India (AAI) reveals that nearly seven lakh travellers visited Hampi till February 2018, of which about 50,000 were international visitors — a mere drop in the ocean when you consider the potential. They are here largely for the Vittala temple complex which houses the famous tone chariot and musical pillars, on which even a light tap by expert hands can produce sounds of various instruments, including the mridangam; the 16th century Lotus Mahal with gentle domes, elephant stables and gardens; and the 7th century Virupaksha temple, the only one which still functions as a place of worship.






While no one wants to go on record about this, locals I meet tell me that AAI is attempting to convince the handful of families who still live within the heritage zone of Hampi, to shift to neighbouring villages in lieu of a compensation. The move is necessitated by the fact that some of structures in Hampi have been taken over by locals to build homes and stores, especially just outside Virupaksha temple. Shifting families out would allow AAI and the state government to convert Hampi into India’s first heritage town which is completely protected under UNESCO rules.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## lemurian

https://www.news18.com/news/india/i...-ecosystem-inaugurated-in-kerala-2001015.html

*India's Largest Startup Ecosystem Inaugurated in Kerala*






Kochi: India got its largest startup ecosystem Sunday when Kerala Chief Minister Pinarayi Vijayan inaugurated here a 1.8-lakh-square-feet facility housing incubation set-ups across a string of segments in modern technology.

The Integrated Startup Complex under the Kerala Startup Mission (KSUM) includes the ultra modern facilities of Maker Village that promotes hardware startups, the BioNest that promotes medical technologies, BRINC which is the country's first international accelerator for hardware startups; BRIC which aids developing solutions for cancer diagnosis and care, and a Centre of Excellence set up by industry majors such as UNITY.

Overall the Kerala Government is working for the state to have a total area of 2.3 crore sq ft of IT space (up from 1.3 crore sq ft last year). The opening of the new complex at the Technology Innovation Zone (TIZ) is a major step towards achieving the objective, Vijayan said in his speech at KINFRA Hi Tech Park, Kalamassery.

"We are also planning to give direct jobs to 2.5 lakh in IT," he said, adding that the government was working to ensure that information technology fosters social development. After the completion of three more projects, Kerala will have startup and incubation space of 5 lakh sq ft, which will be the largest of this type in the world. No less than 30 applications for patent has gone from startups with the 13.5-acre TIZ, the CM noted, lauding it as a sign of the high-quality work in the zone. Simultaneously, Kerala was sensing increasing optimism in boosting software export from the state.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lemurian

https://www.compositesworld.com/new...g-facility-signs-supply-agreement-with-vestas

*TPI to open India-based wind blade manufacturing facility, signs supply agreement with Vestas*







TPI Composites Inc., (Scottsdale, AZ, US), announced on Jan. 11 that it has signed a multiyear supply agreement with Vestas Wind Systems A/S (Aarhus, Denmark) to provide composite wind blades from four manufacturing lines — with an option to add more lines — for India and export markets. The blades will be produced at a new Indian facility in the greater Chennai region which TPI plans to open for production in the first quarter of 2020. 

“We are pleased to announce a significant new global wind blade manufacturing hub in India with Vestas as our first customer,” says Steve Lockard, president and CEO of TPI. 

Jean-Marc Lechêne, Executive Vice President and COO of Vestas adds, “We are pleased to be strengthening our global manufacturing footprint with our partner, TPI, to provide the wind energy market with high-quality, cost competitive wind blades. This supply agreement also underlines our commitment to the Indian renewable energy industry through continued investment and job creation with the goal of building up India as a global manufacturing hub.”

TPI currently produces blades for Vestas in China, Turkey and Mexico.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lemurian

http://www.autocarpro.in/news-natio...lion-units-for-the-first-time-in-cy2018-41837

*CV sales in India surpass a million units for the first time in CY2018*







Even though growth seems to be moderating for the commercial vehicle (CV) sector, particularly M&HCVs, in India, the sector has notched a new landmark – a million-plus sales in the domestic market in 2018. This is the first time that this milestone has been notched for a calendar year.

Between January-December 2018, a total of 1,005,380 CVs were sold, notching year-on-year growth of 27 percent and making India one of the fastest-growing CV markets globally. The growth comes on the back of strong demand for both the medium and heavy commercial vehicles (M&HCVs) and light commercial vehicles (LCVs) which grew by 23 and 30 percent respectively. The growth rate would have been better if not for some growth inhibitors in the last two to three months of CY2018 like the revised axle load norms, high diesel prices, a liquidity crunch and poor market and consumer sentiment.

It may be recollected that the overall CV sector in FY2018 touched all-time high sales of 856,453 units (+20%) after seeing marginal 4 percent growth in FY2017. In the ongoing fiscal’s (FY2019) first nine months, overall CV sales at 723,262 units are up 26 percent. This could have been better but given the current growth rate, the sector is likely to cross the million unit mark the first time ever in any fiscal year.

Importantly during FY2018, the M&HCV sector clocked total sales of 395,753 units, closing in on the 400,000 unit mark, perhaps the second highest after China. While the bus segment remains under stress and almost-flat growth, the goods carrier segment – the barometer of economic activities in the country – remains strong with total sales of 357,369 units, registering a strong 26 percent growth.

The M&HCV segment has seen a good uptick due to superior growth in the overall economy, higher infrastructure spend by the government, especially on-road and highway construction. This has translated into robust demand for the tipper market. Similarly, the LCV market – both pickups and small CVs – is benefiting from demand from growing satellite cities, booming e-commerce, increasing rural connectivity and higher last-mile delivery. LCV sales crossed the 600,000 units mark in the calendar year, clocking handsome 30 percent YoY growth.

*TATA MOTORS REMAINS ON TOP*
The higher level of industry growth in CY2018 is clearly reflected in buoyant OEM sales. Market leader Tata Motors, the sole full CV player, maintains its stranglehold with sales of 448,629 units for a market share of 45 percent. However, the company is aggressively fighting competition in the M&HCV segment to retain its leadership status. Tata Motors is tops in the LCV segment too but a hard-driving Mahindra & Mahindra, which is the second-largest player in the overall CV market with 25 percent market. What is helping M&M is the sustained demand for its popular Bolero range of pickups, particularly from semi-urban markets, is keeping it on its toes. Mahindra Truck & Bus, which recently launched the Blazo X HCV, the company is aspiring for the No. 3 position in the M&HCV segment.






Chennai-based Ashok Leyland, the second largest player in the M&HCV segment, sold a total of 183,889 units in 2018 for a total market share of 18 percent. Over the past couple of years, Ashok Leyland has been gaining substantial market share in the M&HCV segment from the market leader with its new heavy-duty trucks. Now it is looking to expand its base in the LCV segment where the Dost, its sole SCV, is a popular product. The company is now aggressively tapping the LCV segments with a product offensive to become a full CV player.

VE Commercial Vehicles, another player with strong ambition, sold 63,662 units in 2018 for a market share of six percent. The company has already hit peak production capacity at the Pithampur plant and has invested in a greenfield facility near Bhopal to expand capacities. Force Motors with its strong presence in the commercial passenger segment with the Traveller range of LCVs sold a total of 21,409 units to become the fifth largest player in the overall CV segments with a market share of 2.1 percent. 

*MARUTI SUPER CARRY MAKES SMART GAINS*
Maruti Suzuki India, which entered the CV segment with its small CV the Supper Carry, has gained market share in 2018. Sales of the Super Carry averaged 1,705 units each month albeit the company would have liked a better number. Its sales of 20,469 units in 2018 gives it a market share of 2 percent to become the sixth largest player in the segment. SML Isuzu, which operates in the limited intermediate commercial vehicle market, sold 12,597 units in the year for a marginal market share of 1.2 percent.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nilgiri

lemurian said:


> http://www.autocarpro.in/news-natio...lion-units-for-the-first-time-in-cy2018-41837
> 
> *CV sales in India surpass a million units for the first time in CY2018*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even though growth seems to be moderating for the commercial vehicle (CV) sector, particularly M&HCVs, in India, the sector has notched a new landmark – a million-plus sales in the domestic market in 2018. This is the first time that this milestone has been notched for a calendar year.
> 
> Between January-December 2018, a total of 1,005,380 CVs were sold, notching year-on-year growth of 27 percent and making India one of the fastest-growing CV markets globally. The growth comes on the back of strong demand for both the medium and heavy commercial vehicles (M&HCVs) and light commercial vehicles (LCVs) which grew by 23 and 30 percent respectively. The growth rate would have been better if not for some growth inhibitors in the last two to three months of CY2018 like the revised axle load norms, high diesel prices, a liquidity crunch and poor market and consumer sentiment.
> 
> It may be recollected that the overall CV sector in FY2018 touched all-time high sales of 856,453 units (+20%) after seeing marginal 4 percent growth in FY2017. In the ongoing fiscal’s (FY2019) first nine months, overall CV sales at 723,262 units are up 26 percent. This could have been better but given the current growth rate, the sector is likely to cross the million unit mark the first time ever in any fiscal year.
> 
> Importantly during FY2018, the M&HCV sector clocked total sales of 395,753 units, closing in on the 400,000 unit mark, perhaps the second highest after China. While the bus segment remains under stress and almost-flat growth, the goods carrier segment – the barometer of economic activities in the country – remains strong with total sales of 357,369 units, registering a strong 26 percent growth.
> 
> The M&HCV segment has seen a good uptick due to superior growth in the overall economy, higher infrastructure spend by the government, especially on-road and highway construction. This has translated into robust demand for the tipper market. Similarly, the LCV market – both pickups and small CVs – is benefiting from demand from growing satellite cities, booming e-commerce, increasing rural connectivity and higher last-mile delivery. LCV sales crossed the 600,000 units mark in the calendar year, clocking handsome 30 percent YoY growth.
> 
> *TATA MOTORS REMAINS ON TOP*
> The higher level of industry growth in CY2018 is clearly reflected in buoyant OEM sales. Market leader Tata Motors, the sole full CV player, maintains its stranglehold with sales of 448,629 units for a market share of 45 percent. However, the company is aggressively fighting competition in the M&HCV segment to retain its leadership status. Tata Motors is tops in the LCV segment too but a hard-driving Mahindra & Mahindra, which is the second-largest player in the overall CV market with 25 percent market. What is helping M&M is the sustained demand for its popular Bolero range of pickups, particularly from semi-urban markets, is keeping it on its toes. Mahindra Truck & Bus, which recently launched the Blazo X HCV, the company is aspiring for the No. 3 position in the M&HCV segment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chennai-based Ashok Leyland, the second largest player in the M&HCV segment, sold a total of 183,889 units in 2018 for a total market share of 18 percent. Over the past couple of years, Ashok Leyland has been gaining substantial market share in the M&HCV segment from the market leader with its new heavy-duty trucks. Now it is looking to expand its base in the LCV segment where the Dost, its sole SCV, is a popular product. The company is now aggressively tapping the LCV segments with a product offensive to become a full CV player.
> 
> VE Commercial Vehicles, another player with strong ambition, sold 63,662 units in 2018 for a market share of six percent. The company has already hit peak production capacity at the Pithampur plant and has invested in a greenfield facility near Bhopal to expand capacities. Force Motors with its strong presence in the commercial passenger segment with the Traveller range of LCVs sold a total of 21,409 units to become the fifth largest player in the overall CV segments with a market share of 2.1 percent.
> 
> *MARUTI SUPER CARRY MAKES SMART GAINS*
> Maruti Suzuki India, which entered the CV segment with its small CV the Supper Carry, has gained market share in 2018. Sales of the Super Carry averaged 1,705 units each month albeit the company would have liked a better number. Its sales of 20,469 units in 2018 gives it a market share of 2 percent to become the sixth largest player in the segment. SML Isuzu, which operates in the limited intermediate commercial vehicle market, sold 12,597 units in the year for a marginal market share of 1.2 percent.



@anant_s

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anant_s

Sales of Farm and material movement vehicles is one good indicator of economic activity on upswing trajectory. Some of contractors working with us tell, that the cost of hiring of cranes and heavy multi axle trucks has gone up owing to big demand in market most notably construction industry and movement of large size capital goods. All these are good pointers of investment cycle picking pace and with Railways leading the consumption (massive new projects online), it won't be long before we see a boom in other sectors as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lemurian

https://www.outlookindia.com/newssc...vest-30-mn-euros-on-new-plant-in-pune/1460100






Technology firm Continental said it is investing approximately 30 million euros (Rs 240 crore) to set up a new manufacturing plant at Talegaon in Pune.

The facility, which will be utilised for the company's powertrain business, is scheduled to begin production by early 2020. It will roll out products such as engine management systems, sensors and actuators as well as fuel and exhaust management components, for passenger cars, two-wheelers and commercial vehicles.

"Due to the increasing stringent emission legislation in the automotive market, including the two-wheeler market, we are expecting a growing demand of low-emission technologies," said Continental Executive Vice-President Powertrain Components Business Unit Klaus Hau. Through this investment, the company is expanding its involvement in the strategic important market, he added.

Continental has invested around 260 million euros (Rs 2,100 crore) in India during the ten-year period from 2008 for its various businesses. It is supporting all key automotive companies in India to transition to BS VI emission standards.

In December 2018, Continental had also announced the start of work at another facility in Pune to manufacture premium surface materials for the automotive interior, with an investment of about 22 million euros (Rs 180 crore). The company has also recently announced an additional R&D facility in its existing automotive plant at Gurugram.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lemurian

https://www.thehindu.com/news/natio...ar-hyundais-project-today/article26022889.ece

*Cabinet set to clear Hyundai’s project today
*




South Korean automobile major Hyundai Motor’s Rs. 7,000-crore project for manufacturing electric cars is all set to get the State Cabinet’s nod on Friday. The production will take place at the company’s plant in Sriperumbudur, near Chennai.

At its third meeting in a month, the Cabinet is expected to give its formal approval to a package of exclusive subsidy for electric car manufacturers. “This will be a game-changer in the automobile industry,” said a senior official in the government. Chief Minister Edappadi K. Palaniswami will preside over the meeting, which will begin at 10 a.m. at the Secretariat.

A memorandum of understanding (MOU) is expected to be signed between the State government and the company on the electric car project at the Global Investors’ Meet to be held next week. In addition, other industrial projects, worth Rs. 3,000 crore, will be approved by the Cabinet for various subsidies. All put together, the Cabinet will clear the projects for a total cost of Rs. 10,000 crore.

In its meetings held in December and early this month, the Cabinet had approved manufacturing projects that have the potential of attracting investments of approximately Rs. 50,000 crore.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Han Patriot

*Economic Pain Spells Trouble for Modi and BJP*

*he Modi-led BJP government has emulated Indira Gandhi and emasculated the economy, causing burning resentment among core supporters.

Once upon a time, not a very long time ago, the Indian economy was mired in the Hindu rate of growth. The notorious license-permit-quota raj starved the economy of oxygen, perpetuating pernicious poverty by imposing Soviet-style economics through a colonial bureaucracy. Pertinently, bureaucrats, not businessmen or entrepreneurs, decided what would be produced, which company would produce it and even when would it do so. The result was not quite an unmitigated disaster but close.

The story of Indian growth after the fall of the Soviet Union in 1991 is now almost a cliché. Indiamortgaged its gold, went with a begging bowl to the International Monetary Fund (IMF), opened up its economy and, voila, the economy boomed. Today, Indian newspapers crow incessantly about ever higher growth figures. If one were to believe them, a wave of vikas, the Indian term for development, is sweeping this ancient, time-worn land.

It is pertinent to note that Indian Prime Minister Narendra Modi was elected in 2014 on the promise of vikas. If that promise has been fulfilled, then he should be in pole position to win the 2019 election that is now just a few months away. Yet not all is well in South Block, the fabled British-built resplendent office of the prime minister.

Modi’s Bharatiya Janata Party (BJP) has lost elections in three states. Its chief ministers have been booted out, including Shivraj Singh Chouhan, a backward caste leader like Modi whom many have touted as a future prime minister. While the BJP is underplaying its losses, the defeat has been seismic. So much so that it has brought in reservation for supposedly poor upper castes, much like Vishwanath Pratap Singh, the politician who replaced Rajiv Gandhi as prime minister in 1989 and earned his claim to fame by reserving a percentage of government jobs and seats in universities for backward castes.

WHY IS BJP LOSING DESPITE VIKAS?
The answer might be best expressed in the words of James Carville, Bill Clinton’s campaign strategist: “The economy, stupid.” As many know, there are lies, damned lies and statistics. In India’s case, rosy growth figures fail to capture acute pain on the ground. Modi has dragged the economy screaming and kicking through two major disruptions.

The first disruption was demonetization that Modi declared out of the blue on November 8, 2016. The following year, the BBC asked an economic analyst to look at the data of the Reserve Bank of India (RBI) and called it “a failure of epic proportions.” The prime minister declared demonetization to rid the economy of black money, wealth accumulated through avoidance of taxes. No less than 99% of this money came back to the banks making a mockery of Modi’s declaration. Instead of curbing the black economy, Modi’s ad hoc measure sucked liquidity out of the market, wrecked small businesses and destroyed employment in the country.

Furthermore, Modi failed to reform any of the underlying causes that lead to corruption. It is a well-known secret that India’s colonial-era laws and socialist-era legislation are utterly out of sync with ground realities. If these laws were truly imposed, the Indian economy might grind to a halt in a day. Modi neither repealed key outmoded laws nor reformed poorly drafted ones, ensuring that doing business in India necessitates creative interpretation, if not transgression, of the law.

If the law is an ***, the bureaucracy is worse. This colonial-era construct has always had the “sahib syndrome.” It is repressive and extractive in its DNA. It seeks to rule, not to serve. It is a very blunt instrument to achieve policy goals. During demonetization, the bureaucracy confounded citizens with repeated circulars that attained notoriety for their muddled thinking and poor drafting. It is fair to say that the Modi government has been going around in circles ever since and the economy has unsurprisingly gone for a toss.

The second disruption to the economy was the imposition of the goods and services tax (GST). Initially, this was an idea of the Indian National Congress party and Modi opposed it as chief minister of Gujarat. However, he adopted it with great gusto as prime minister and pushed it through despite much opposition. In more ways than one, the GST is a jolly good idea. However, the devil lies in the details. The GST legislation was drafted with what is often termed “gulabi English and jalebi logic” with a convoluted multiplicity of rates and filing of numerous returns. Simplicity, clarity and certainty, the hallmarks of good legislation, were conspicuous by their absence.

If poor drafting was not enough, bureaucratic bungling added to the misery of the small trader. Like Indira Gandhi, another strong prime minister and the grandmother of Congress leader Rahul Gandhi, Modi believes in ruling through pliant bureaucrats with no domain expertise. These worthies have imposed such strangulating red tape through the GST that small businesses are struggling to survive, if they have not already gone bankrupt.

Entrepreneurs and businessmen complain that they have spent more time proving their innocence to an inquisitorial government instead of running or growing their business. The government is simply delaying refunding small businesses the money that is theirs, creating a dire cash flow crisis that is driving them to despair. Remember, it is small and medium enterprises that provide most of the jobs in the country. Amazon, Google or Infosys hire a handful of people by comparison. And by squeezing the smaller players, Modi’s bureaucrats have destroyed jobs in the country.

BUT WHAT ABOUT THE IMPRESSIVE ECONOMIC FIGURES?
India’s growth figures are indeed impressive and have finally nudged ahead of China’s. Even if creative accounting has boosted these figures, they are still impressive. Despite the buoyant figures, there are flies in ointment.

The Indian economy has long suffered from the Lord Voldemort problem. For the few who have not read Harry Potter, Voldemort is the Dark Lord or He Who Must Not Be Named, a most fearsome archvillain. Voldemort is the reigning deity of India’s black economy that some economists estimate to be as high as 62% of the GDP. To put this into perspective, agriculture and industry put together form 39% of GDP. The share of both India’s central government and 29 state ones is 27% of GDP.

Historically, this informal sector has never showed up in direct taxes or other official economic data. However, its strength has been indirectly reflected through real estate prices and consumption figures for cars, white goods, gold and more. Tellingly, car sales remained subdued even during Diwali season. Indians typically buy cars during this festival of lights and companies tried to lure them with hefty discount sales. Two months ago, these did not work because of “weak buyer sentiments, higher insurance cost, vehicle price hike and liquidity crunch.”

A key unmentioned reason for declining car sales is the dire state of the black economy. When we speak to traders, businessmen and entrepreneurs, they offer the same view. They tell us that the informal sector is in deep trouble and many do not know how long they can stay afloat. Some may say this is good news in the long run. Having said that, this pressure on the informal sector is causing severe structural dislocation in the economy and causing pain to millions across the country.

Pertinently, traders have been a core support group of the BJP and could well turn against the ruling party. So could others who are struggling to find jobs or make ends meet. Additionally, exports are declining, banks are in bad shape and markets are “facing more downsides than upsides.”

Democracies tend to be unforgiving of economic pain, which spells trouble ahead for Modi and the BJP.

https://www.fairobserver.com/region/central_south_asia/narendra-modi-bjp-bharatiya-janata-party-india-south-asia-news-headlines-21987/*


----------



## Novice09

anant_s said:


> Sales of Farm and material movement vehicles is one good indicator of economic activity on upswing trajectory. Some of contractors working with us tell, that the cost of hiring of cranes and heavy multi axle trucks has gone up owing to big demand in market most notably construction industry and movement of large size capital goods. All these are good pointers of investment cycle picking pace and with Railways leading the consumption (massive new projects online), it won't be long before we see a boom in other sectors as well.



As I always say... 2019 is a crucial year for India... Modi should win it... all his hard work and dedication will show fruitful results in upcoming 5 years...
Be it in manufacturing, defence or infrastructure sector...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lemurian

https://indianexpress.com/photos/india-news/a-sneak-peek-into-kolkata-metros-east-west-line-5544157/

*A sneak peek into Kolkata Metro’s East-West line*
On an average, 7 lakh commuters will cross the Hooghly on the East-West Metro to Kolkata. The eventual route from Howrah Maidan to Sector V in Salt Lake will accommodate 12 stations.






The Kolkata East-West Metro had its first trial run from Central Park Metro station to Salt Lake Sector V with a new rake making its inaugural journey from the Salt Lake to Karunamoyee station. (Express photo: Partha Paul)





The run was intended to test the preparedness of both the rake and the newly laid tracks. (Express photo: Partha Paul)





The third line at three stations -- Sector Five, Karunamoyee and City Centre -- was electrified with the regulation 750 V in order to make the trial run possible. (Express photo: Partha Paul)





On an average, 7 lakh commuters will cross the Hooghly on the East West Metro to Kolkata. The eventual route from Howrah Maidan to Sector five in Salt Lake will accommodate 12 stations. (Express photo: Partha Paul)





Of the 16.6 km of tracks, 10.8 km will run underground, from Howrah Maidan to Subhash Sarobar. The track will emerge over ground to the end of the route. (Express photo: Partha Paul)






Work on the East West Metro is scheduled to be completed in three phases. The first phase covers the stretch between Sector Five and Salt Lake Stadium, the second from Salt Lake to Phulbagan, and the third from Phulbagan to Howrah Maidan. (Express photo: Partha Paul)





KMRCL has said work on the first phase will be over by the end of this financial year, though the route from Sector Five to Salt Lake Stadium should be operational by October of this year. (Express photo: Partha Paul)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Han Patriot

lemurian said:


> https://indianexpress.com/photos/india-news/a-sneak-peek-into-kolkata-metros-east-west-line-5544157/
> 
> *A sneak peek into Kolkata Metro’s East-West line*
> On an average, 7 lakh commuters will cross the Hooghly on the East-West Metro to Kolkata. The eventual route from Howrah Maidan to Sector V in Salt Lake will accommodate 12 stations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Kolkata East-West Metro had its first trial run from Central Park Metro station to Salt Lake Sector V with a new rake making its inaugural journey from the Salt Lake to Karunamoyee station. (Express photo: Partha Paul)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The run was intended to test the preparedness of both the rake and the newly laid tracks. (Express photo: Partha Paul)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The third line at three stations -- Sector Five, Karunamoyee and City Centre -- was electrified with the regulation 750 V in order to make the trial run possible. (Express photo: Partha Paul)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On an average, 7 lakh commuters will cross the Hooghly on the East West Metro to Kolkata. The eventual route from Howrah Maidan to Sector five in Salt Lake will accommodate 12 stations. (Express photo: Partha Paul)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of the 16.6 km of tracks, 10.8 km will run underground, from Howrah Maidan to Subhash Sarobar. The track will emerge over ground to the end of the route. (Express photo: Partha Paul)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Work on the East West Metro is scheduled to be completed in three phases. The first phase covers the stretch between Sector Five and Salt Lake Stadium, the second from Salt Lake to Phulbagan, and the third from Phulbagan to Howrah Maidan. (Express photo: Partha Paul)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KMRCL has said work on the first phase will be over by the end of this financial year, though the route from Sector Five to Salt Lake Stadium should be operational by October of this year. (Express photo: Partha Paul)


Nice, are these the ones from Dalian?


----------



## lemurian

Han Patriot said:


> Nice, are these the ones from Dalian?



I think these are BEML rakes. This is Line 2. Dalian will be running on Line 1.

https://timesofindia.indiatimes.com...rake-arrives-in-city/articleshow/67204152.cms

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lemurian

https://asia.nikkei.com/Business/Companies/Suzuki-Motor-to-spend-550m-on-new-Indian-plant

*Suzuki Motor to spend $550m on new Indian plant*
Japanese automaker aims to triple sales at its biggest market by 2030







TOKYO -- Suzuki Motor revealed Friday that it will construct a 60 billion yen ($547 million) plant in India that will boost capacity by double digits in the Japanese automaker's biggest market.

The plant will be the third operated by wholly-owned subsidiary Suzuki Motor Gujarat. It is slated to open in 2020 with a planned output capacity of 250,000 four-wheel vehicles a year. The finished products will not only be sold in India, but exported to South Africa and other countries.

The Japanese company also holds a 56.2% stake in local unit Maruti Suzuki India, which has an annual production capability of 1.5 million units. With the new factory, Suzuki's overall capacity in India will jump 13% to 2.25 million.

Suzuki is currently the best-selling automaker in India, controlling 50% of the market. Its new unit sales climbed 9% there to 1.75 million autos last year. Suzuki projects the Indian market will expand to roughly 10 million vehicles by 2030, which would equate to 5 million vehicles for the automaker if it maintains its share. The construction of the new plant is geared to help meet that demand.

The company also announced Friday that it has completed construction of Suzuki Motor Gujarat's second plant, which exclusively makes the Swift subcompact, as well as the opening of a powertrain plant. Its first plant, which opened in February 2017, makes the Baleno subcompact along with the Swift. The third facility will mark a total of 220 billion yen invested in India since Suzuki Motor Gujarat was established in 2014.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lemurian

https://www.thehindubusinessline.co...technology-centre-in-pune/article26037989.ece

*Skoda, Volkswagen inaugurate new technology centre in Pune*






Czech car maker Skoda Auto and Volkswagen Group India on Saturday inaugurated a new Technology Centre at its Chakan manufacturing plant here as part of its 2.0 India project. Skoda and Volkswagen group India are jointly investing €250 million (around Rs 2000 crore) in the research and development project in India. In India, Volkswagen group is led by Skoda.

The opening ceremony of the new technology centre, which will employ 250 engineers and develop India-specific vehicles, was attended by the Prime Minister of Czech Republic Andrej Babis as well as Christian Strube, member of the board of management for technical development, Skoda Auto and Gurpratap Boparai, head of the Volkswagen Group India. The India 2.0 project includes enhancing capacities at the group’s two plants at Aurangabad and Pune. Products developed under the INDIA 2.0 project will achieve up to 95 per cent localisation.

“I am delighted that Skoda Auto is expanding its presence and involvement in India with such significant investments and promising projects. The fact that Skoda is creating great opportunities for the high potential market here in India demonstrates the long-term strategy of the brand,” Babis said at the inaugural ceremony. The opening of the technology centre in Chakan represents the first major step in implementing the ‘India 2.0’ project. The Indian engineers will be responsible for project management, electronics, infotainment, body design, interior, chassis and complete vehicle.

“By opening the technology centre, we underline our determination to make the India 2.0 project a success. India has excellent universities and highly qualified staff; this state-of-the-art facility will help us to unlock that huge potential especially with regard to design and development. Local development is the key to success, Strube said.

Stating that the new centre will lay the foundation for the development of products that are specially designed for Indian market, Boparai said, “We expect to roll out the first products, for both the Skoda as well Volkswagen brands, by 2020- 21; starting with a mid-sized SUV based on MQB A0 IN platform.”

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anant_s

Han Patriot said:


> Dalian?


Yes!


----------



## kmc_chacko

*India likely to surpass UK in the world's largest economy rankings: PwC *

India is likely to surpass the United Kingdom in the world's largest economy rankings in 2019, according to a report by global consultancy firm PwC. As per the report, while the UK and France have regularly switched places owing to similar levels of development and roughly equal populations, India's climb up the rankings is likely to be permanent. 

PwC's Global Economy Watch report projects real GDP growth of 1.6 per cent for the UK, 1.7 per cent for France and 7.6 per cent for India in 2019.

"India and France are likely to surpass the UK in the world's largest economy rankings in 2019, knocking it from fifth to seventh place in the global table," the report said. 

According to World Bank data, India became the world's sixth largest economy in 2017 surpassing France and was likely to go past the UK which stood at the fifth position. 

https://economictimes.indiatimes.co...economy-rankings-pwc/articleshow/67609647.cms

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lemurian

*https://www.worldsteel.org/media-centre/blog/2019/india-boost-demand-for-steel.html*

*India to significantly boost demand for steel





*

The January to November crude steel production statistics released by worldsteel on 20 December 2018 show that India has become the second largest steel producer in the world, overtaking Japan for the second month in a row, with a growth rate of 4.9%.

The growth in steel production is supported by fast-growing steel demand. According to worldsteel’s October Short Range Outlook, it is likely that India will also become #2 in steel use by the end of 2019 as its steel demand is expected to grow by 7.3%.

The Indian steel industry, after recovering from the twin shocks of demonetisation and the Goods and Services Tax (GST) reform, is one of the few bright spots for the world’s steel industry in what is forecasted to be a lower growth era.

*What is driving India’s steel demand?*
India’s apparent steel use per capita for finished steel products stood at 66.2 kg, way below the world average of 212.3 kg in 2017, which suggests that India has a huge unrealised potential for steel demand growth.

Recently, India has been trying to unleash this through an extensive reform agenda to clear institutional bottlenecks. Also, there is an ongoing push for infrastructure development.

These factors, along with the favourable demographics, are improving the macroeconomic fundamentals, which translate into sustained growth in steel use. A worldsteel study of India, conducted in collaboration with the Indian Steel Association and the support of Indian member companies, identifies the construction sector as a pan-India steel demand driver on the back of strong infrastructure development and housing demand, especially affordable housing.

Projects like industrial corridors (connecting existing industrial cities and develop manufacturing sectors) and Sagarmala (connecting states through waterways) will increase India’s connectivity, reducing logistical costs of transportation across Indian states.

The Smart Cities initiatives will further boost urban infrastructure investment. There are currently 99 smart cities planned across India.The outlook for India’s manufacturing sector, which has been lagging behind the service sector as a growth driver, should improve.

Firstly, the Make in India initiative, which aims to transform India into a global design and manufacturing hub, will support the further development of steel using sectors along the industrial and freight corridors.

Secondly, many states are expected to develop automotive and ancillary industries, to be a global auto hub for small cars with a focus on exports. Lastly, some states are also expected to strengthen their mechanical machinery sector.

All these factors point to a high potential for steel demand growth in India, but how fast the potential can be realised will depend upon whether India can successfully implement both its reform agenda and infrastructure plans.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lemurian

https://www.cnbctv18.com/economy/da...market-for-global-ceos-pwc-survey-2030271.htm

*Davos 2019: India 4th most attractive investment market for global CEOs, says PwC survey
*
CEOs' confidence in global economic growth has dipped dramatically by a record jump in pessimism but India has emerged as 'the rising star' by surpassing the UK to become fourth most attractive destination, a PwC survey said on Monday.

Released on the first day of the World Economic Forum (WEF) annual meeting, the survey also showed that China's popularity was falling among global CEOs but remained second most attractive after the US. However, both the countries saw their attractiveness dip sharply.

The survey of more than 1,300 CEOs in 91 countries saw India's popularity falling marginally from 9 per cent to 8 percent.

The US topped with 27 percent (down from 46 percent last year), followed by China with 24 percent (down from 33 percent) and Germany at 13 percent (down from 20 percent).

However, 15 percent CEOs said, "they don't know" which was the market outside their home territory was the most attractive one for investment (up from 8 per cent last year). This was only next to the US and China and higher than the percentage of CEOs naming India or Germany as the most attractive destination.

The percentage of CEOs saying there is "no other territory" also jumped sharply from 1 percent to 8 percent.

"India is the rising star on the list of most attractive investment markets despite a slightly lower share of the votes," PwC said, adding it surpassed Japan last year and now it has overtaken the UK, which suffers from continuing uncertainty regarding Brexit.

It also said that India has always been the most buoyant territory in terms of CEO revenue confidence.

On overall confidence, the survey said nearly 30 per cent of business leaders believe global economic growth would decline in the next 12 months, approximately six times the level of 5 per cent last year to make it a record jump in pessimism.

This is in sharp contrast to a record jump on optimism about global economic growth from 29 per cent to 57 per cent last year. This has now fallen to 42 per cent.

North American CEOs saw the biggest dip in optimism.

PwC Global Chairman Bob Moritz said the CEOs' views of the global economy mirror the major economic outlooks being adjusted downward.

With the rise of trade tensions and protectionism, it stands to reason that confidence is waning, he said while releasing the survey.

Confidence in short term revenue growth has also fallen sharply with only 35 percent saying they are very confident of their own company's growth prospects over the next 12 months.

The survey also found that 85 percent of CEOs believe that Artificial Intelligence would dramatically change their business over the next five years. Nearly two-third view AI as something that would have a larger impact than the Internet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lemurian

https://www.dnaindia.com/ahmedabad/report-gift-city-third-most-promising-ifsc-globally-2709619
*GIFT City third most promising IFSC globally*




Gujarat International Finance-Tec City (GIFT City) has been ranked as third most promising financial services centre globally, in a half-yearly report by The China Development Institute (CDI) in Shenzhen and Z/Yen Partners in London. Proposed unified regulator for GIFT City will also become a reality in about six months, said a top GIFT official.

Ajay Pandey, Group CEO of GIFT said the ranking will build confidence in investors for setting up operations in GIFT International Financial Services Centre (IFSC). GIFT IFSC made a debut in the main index of the Global Financial Centres Index (GFCI). It ranked 77 in a list of 100 global financial centres and third in the list of 15 most significant centres. The rank takes into consideration five major factors namely business environment, human capital, reputation, infrastructure and financial sector development.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lemurian

https://www.moneycontrol.com/news/i...a-line-10-things-you-should-know-3430821.html
*First look at Noida Metro Aqua Line*




The 29.8 km elevated Noida-Greater Noida Metro link, popularly known as the Aqua Line, will be inaugurated by Uttar Pradesh Chief Minister Yogi Adityanath on January 25. (Image: Vandana Ramnani/Moneycontrol)





The Aqua Line has 21 stations – 15 in Noida and 6 in Greater Noida. (Image: Vandana Ramnani/Moneycontrol)




The trains can clock up to 80 kmph and have an average speed of 37.5 kmph. (Image: Vandana Ramnani/Moneycontrol)




The minimum fare has been fixed at Rs 9, while the maximum is Rs 50. (Image: Vandana Ramnani/Moneycontrol) 




The metro will have a separate compartment for women. Seats for ladies, elderly and differently abled will be colour coded. Children below 3 ft in height will be allowed to ride the metro for free. (Image: Vandana Ramnani/Moneycontrol)




All stations will be operational at one go, however stations such as Sector 146 and Sector 149 have been planned for future requirements. (Image: Vandana Ramnani/Moneycontrol)




Noida Metro Rail Corporation (NMRC) had invited bids from companies to sell naming rights of all 21 stations to generate revenue. (Image: Vandana Ramnani/Moneycontrol)





Currently, the Blue Line of the Delhi Metro and the Aqua Line are not connected. However, Sector 52 station of the Blue Line is 200 metres away from Sector 51 station of the Aqua Line. (Image: Vandana Ramnani/Moneycontrol)




DMRC, which operates Delhi Metro, will assist the NMRC to run the Aqua Line for one year. (Image: Vandana Ramnani/Moneycontrol)




Construction of the Aqua Line started in May 2015 and operations were scheduled to commence in November 2018. The NMRC owns the Rs 5,503 crore project. (Image: Vandana Ramnani/Moneycontrol)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RPK

http://www.newindianexpress.com/cit...ted-during-global-investors-meet-1929011.html
*Ford Global Centre in Chennai inaugurated during Global Investors Meet*
CHENNAI: Ford Motors’ new global technology and business centre, which has come up in Chennai at 1,300 crore, was inaugurated by Chief Minister Edappadi K Palaniswami at the inaugural session of the Global Investors Meet here on Wednesday. 

The state-of-the-art technology and international standards have been used in construction of the centre. It is the second largest facility of the firm outside the USA, its global headquarters.

Managing director of Ford Motor India Michael Brielmaier was also present on the occasion. Participating in one of the sessions at the GIM on automobiles, Michael said the company has its presence in the State primarily because of the good talent pool and infrastructure available in Tamil Nadu. “The new centre will leverage all our research work.”
The technology and business centre here will provide support services for the parent offices worldwide. The centre will serve as a hub for research, product designing and development, mobility solutions and business services. The new centre will give a major boost to the company’s product development network. Ford got the Tamil Nadu government’s approval in 2016 to set up a global technology and business centre under the Electronics Corporation of Tamil Nadu Ltd’s (ELCOT) special economic zone (SEZ) at Sholinganallur. The new centre is spread across 28 acres.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lemurian

https://www.gizbot.com/news/oppo-invest-rs-3-500-crores-manufacturing-cluster-057118.html
*Oppo to invest Rs 3,500 crores in manufacturing cluster*






Chinese smartphone maker Oppo is setting up a Greenfield Electronic Manufacturing Cluster (EMC) in Greater Noida to manufacture electronics and support accessories locally in India. The project is currently expected to be completed over a period of 18 months. 

Tasleem Arif, Vice President, and R&D Head, OPPO India said, "The EMC in Greater Noida will help us implement innovative and exciting technologies in future products that we introduce in India as well as help us build a local ecosystem for smartphone devices. As India is an extremely important market for us, we aim to drive innovation locally through our industrial parks and R&D centers so that we can deliver an insightful, revolutionary and seamless smartphone experience for our consumers. We are excited about this partnership with some of the leading global electronic manufacturers and look forward to working closely with all these companies while also creating job opportunities for many in the state." 

The project is being set up by TEGNA Electronics Private Limited (TEGNA), an SPV of Taiwan Electrical and Electronic Manufacturers' Association (TEEMA), along with OPPO and a few Indian companies. The EMC will facilitate a common platform for existing electronic manufacturers and exporters to come together and establish an integrated hub for manufacturing electronics and hardware - primarily focused on smartphones. 

The Cluster houses facilities like tool room, R&D lab for manufacturing electronic products along with other manufacturing and support services. It will house some of the global leaders in manufacturing of electronics and support accessories. The EMC will also generate huge employment opportunities in the state, generating direct employment for around 25,000 - 30,000 persons.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lemurian

http://www.uniindia.com/india-impro...parency-international/world/news/1482977.html

*India improves its corruption index rank from 81 to 78 : Transparency International*





Berlin, Jan 29 (UNI)
India had improved its 2018 corruption index rank according to the latest report published by the Transparency international on Tuesday. The report also points out decline in the US and China rankings.

The Corruption Perceptions Index (CPI) which is published annually by Transparency International released its 2018 report comprising of 180 countries across the world.The index uses a scale of 0 to 100, where 0 is highly corrupt and 100 is very clean. More than two-thirds of countries score below 50 on this year’s CPI, with an average score of just 43. India scored marginal improvement from last year score. It got 41 CPI score in 2018 compared to 40 in 2017.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

lemurian said:


> http://www.uniindia.com/india-impro...parency-international/world/news/1482977.html
> 
> *India improves its corruption index rank from 81 to 78 : Transparency International*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Berlin, Jan 29 (UNI)
> India had improved its 2018 corruption index rank according to the latest report published by the Transparency international on Tuesday. The report also points out decline in the US and China rankings.
> 
> The Corruption Perceptions Index (CPI) which is published annually by Transparency International released its 2018 report comprising of 180 countries across the world.The index uses a scale of 0 to 100, where 0 is highly corrupt and 100 is very clean. More than two-thirds of countries score below 50 on this year’s CPI, with an average score of just 43. India scored marginal improvement from last year score. It got 41 CPI score in 2018 compared to 40 in 2017.



https://www.transparency.org/cpi2018

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lemurian

https://www.financialexpress.com/au...america-bajaj-auto-tvs-top-exporters/1458364/

*Demand for ‘Made-in-India’ motorcycles rises in Latin America




*
Worldwide Motorcycle Exports from India is recorded at $ 1905.39 Million in 2017, out of which Latin America and the Caribbean (LAC) region has imported Motorcycles at a recorded value of $ 477.43 Million. Colombia, Argentina, Mexico, Guatemala and Peru are topmost five Countries in the region who import motorcycles from India. Their percentage of Indian motorcycle import contribution in the LAC region is shown in the figure. There was an upward trend again in 2018 when the import of Motorcycle recorded nearly value of $ 504.70 Million in 2018 where 6,18,316 Units have been exported to Latin America and the Caribbean. Motorcycle import and export market can easily be identified by its engine power which is called “Cubic Centimetre” (CC) and Motorcycle type like Sports, Cruisers, Motocross, Scooters and etc depending on the country’s infrastructure, especially the roads.





In LAC Countries, Colombia holds 35% of Indian Motorcycle imports market and has in 2018 imported $ 198.396 Million of motorcycles from India. Indian motorcycle import trend is very clear by its engine power “CC”. Colombia's Motorcycle imports trend is between 50cc to 250cc, but not exceeding 250cc and this engine power motorcycle is the highest Indian motorcycle import in Colombia. India's top two-wheeler manufacturer and exporters, Bajaj Auto and TVS Motor are focusing on markets for their business and are regularly updating motorcycle versions and also launching new models to attract consumers.

Recently TVS Motor launched three models in Peru including: TVS Apache RR 310 (312 cc), TVS NTORQ 125 (125 cc) and TVS Apache RTR 160 (160cc). Bajaj Auto is building a new factory in Lerma, in Mexico with a capacity of 50,000 units a year. Although Bajaj is ranked second in Mexico, another player Hero MotoCorp is also focusing their business towards LAC countries and have started to developed ethanol-based fuel engines to get entry in Brazil and Mexico.






Royal Enfield (Eicher Group) is also present in the region where consumers like to buy a heavy motorcycle and more than 250cc bikes. The company already has a good presence in Colombia and Brazil and has recently entered in Argentina. In this figure, 1st, 2nd and 3rd Quarter of 2018 show the Indian motorcycle export market trend according to engine power (cc), where Motorcycle between 50cc –250cc hold 85% market, and Motorcycle between 250cc-500cc hold 12% market and Motorcycle between 500cc – 800cc holds only 3%.
This export trend clearly shows the consumer choice and market consumption. Although Motorcycle between 50cc –250cc is economical to buy.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nilgiri

lemurian said:


> https://www.financialexpress.com/au...america-bajaj-auto-tvs-top-exporters/1458364/
> 
> *Demand for ‘Made-in-India’ motorcycles rises in Latin America
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Worldwide Motorcycle Exports from India is recorded at $ 1905.39 Million in 2017, out of which Latin America and the Caribbean (LAC) region has imported Motorcycles at a recorded value of $ 477.43 Million. Colombia, Argentina, Mexico, Guatemala and Peru are topmost five Countries in the region who import motorcycles from India. Their percentage of Indian motorcycle import contribution in the LAC region is shown in the figure. There was an upward trend again in 2018 when the import of Motorcycle recorded nearly value of $ 504.70 Million in 2018 where 6,18,316 Units have been exported to Latin America and the Caribbean. Motorcycle import and export market can easily be identified by its engine power which is called “Cubic Centimetre” (CC) and Motorcycle type like Sports, Cruisers, Motocross, Scooters and etc depending on the country’s infrastructure, especially the roads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In LAC Countries, Colombia holds 35% of Indian Motorcycle imports market and has in 2018 imported $ 198.396 Million of motorcycles from India. Indian motorcycle import trend is very clear by its engine power “CC”. Colombia's Motorcycle imports trend is between 50cc to 250cc, but not exceeding 250cc and this engine power motorcycle is the highest Indian motorcycle import in Colombia. India's top two-wheeler manufacturer and exporters, Bajaj Auto and TVS Motor are focusing on markets for their business and are regularly updating motorcycle versions and also launching new models to attract consumers.
> 
> Recently TVS Motor launched three models in Peru including: TVS Apache RR 310 (312 cc), TVS NTORQ 125 (125 cc) and TVS Apache RTR 160 (160cc). Bajaj Auto is building a new factory in Lerma, in Mexico with a capacity of 50,000 units a year. Although Bajaj is ranked second in Mexico, another player Hero MotoCorp is also focusing their business towards LAC countries and have started to developed ethanol-based fuel engines to get entry in Brazil and Mexico.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Royal Enfield (Eicher Group) is also present in the region where consumers like to buy a heavy motorcycle and more than 250cc bikes. The company already has a good presence in Colombia and Brazil and has recently entered in Argentina. In this figure, 1st, 2nd and 3rd Quarter of 2018 show the Indian motorcycle export market trend according to engine power (cc), where Motorcycle between 50cc –250cc hold 85% market, and Motorcycle between 250cc-500cc hold 12% market and Motorcycle between 500cc – 800cc holds only 3%.
> This export trend clearly shows the consumer choice and market consumption. Although Motorcycle between 50cc –250cc is economical to buy.



Overall the global market export wise (for 2 wheelers) seems to be around 25 billion:

http://www.worldstopexports.com/motorcycles-exports-country/

Of which India around 1.5 billion mark. (6% of total market)

Car export market is much larger, around 750 billion:

http://www.worldstopexports.com/car-exports-country/

Of which India around 5 billion mark. (0.7% of total market)

India must target/expand in both (along with meeting domestic market demand), but must long term focus on the latter given much larger (30 times) market size.

@GeraltofRivia @GS Zhou @rott @Two @Marine Rouge @bluesky @Mage

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

Interesting:

https://economictimes.indiatimes.co...new-mass-market-cars/articleshow/68144987.cms







@GeraltofRivia @GS Zhou @randomradio @Novice09 @anant_s @kmc_chacko

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Novice09

Nilgiri said:


> Interesting:
> 
> https://economictimes.indiatimes.co...new-mass-market-cars/articleshow/68144987.cms
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @GeraltofRivia @GS Zhou @randomradio @Novice09 @anant_s @kmc_chacko



Demonetization...

While some people keep calling it a black spot on Indian economy... I feel that it was revolutionary...

I've seen BPL CARD HOLDERS depositing upto 15/20 lakhs in their accounts, combined... Filing ITR...
Overhauling of Indian economy was complete with implementation of GST... Followed by cash payment limits...
Several other small steps like tight scrutiny on purchase of immovable property and gold by IT dept... also played its part...

The boost is because of MORE lending by banks...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nilgiri

Novice09 said:


> Demonetization...
> 
> While some people keep calling it a black spot on Indian economy... I feel that it was revolutionary...
> 
> I've seen BPL CARD HOLDERS depositing upto 15/20 lakhs in their accounts, combined... Filing ITR...
> Overhauling of Indian economy was complete with implementation of GST... Followed by cash payment limits...
> Several other small steps like tight scrutiny on purchase of immovable property and gold by IT dept... also played its part...
> 
> The boost is because of MORE lending by banks...



Yes demonetisation was a long run move....it will be judged better as years go by. The number of individual tax filings for example is already showing growth that would not have otherwise happened to same degree. People always deflect to realise tax amount....but to me starting paper trail is much more important in long run for country at India's inflection point and trajectory.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GeraltofRivia

Nilgiri said:


> Interesting:
> 
> https://economictimes.indiatimes.co...new-mass-market-cars/articleshow/68144987.cms
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @GeraltofRivia @GS Zhou @randomradio @Novice09 @anant_s @kmc_chacko


Indeed a interesting development. I guess it could be driven by the fact that people realize that the middle range hatchbacks has a better price/quality ratio than the entry level ones, which is regarded as cheap and less reliable. It could also because the bulk of middle class is upgrading in terms of buying power and their preferences. 

I guess the learning is that middle class developing countries and India in this particular case is extremely dynamic in terms of both purchasing power and preferences, things can change really quickly. The car makers need to be very agile and have a complete product range to cater different needs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

GeraltofRivia said:


> Indeed a interesting development. I guess it could be driven by the fact that people realize that the middle range hatchbacks has a better price/quality ratio than the entry level ones, which is regarded as cheap and less reliable. It could also because the bulk of middle class is upgrading in terms of buying power and their preferences.
> 
> I guess the learning is that middle class developing countries and India in this particular case is extremely dynamic in terms of both purchasing power and preferences, things can change really quickly. The car makers need to be very agile and have a complete product range to cater different needs.



Yeah I think 2020 - 2030 timeframe is when the real bulk is added to middle class finally in India. Let's see.


----------



## kmc_chacko

Nilgiri said:


> Interesting:
> 
> https://economictimes.indiatimes.co...new-mass-market-cars/articleshow/68144987.cms
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @GeraltofRivia @GS Zhou @randomradio @Novice09 @anant_s @kmc_chacko



Everyone upgrading according to their social status & financial position, which is a good sign for long term.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CHN Bamboo

*Growth in 8 core sectors dips to 0.2% in June, near 4-year low
*


> *HIGHLIGHTS*
> 
> Data released by the commerce and industry ministry on Wednesday showed the eight core sectors rose an annual 0.2% compared with 7.8% in June 2018
> Several crucial segments of the economy such as automobiles are in the grip of a slowdown
> NEW DELHI: Growth in the eight key core sectors slowed to 0.2% in June — the lowest since December 2015 — dragged down by a contraction in four segments and pointing to a slowdown for overall industrial growth. Data released by the commerce and industry ministry on Wednesday showed the eight core sectors — spanning coal, crude oil, natural gas, refinery products, fertilisers, steel, cement and electricity — rose an annual 0.2% compared with 7.8% in June 2018 and lower than the previous month’s 4.3%.
> 
> Growth during April to June was 3.5%, lower than the 5.5% posted in the year-ago period. The core sector accounts for 40.2% of the index of industrial production and the slowdown in June will impact the factory output data for June, which will be released later in the month. Economists said they expect overall industrial output growth to remain muted in June, which may prompt the Reserve Bank of India to cut interest rates.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Several crucial segments of the economy such as automobiles are in the grip of a slowdown and pose a challenge for policymakers to unveil policies to boost growth.
> 
> The central bank has cut interest rates three times in a row and changed its stance to accommodative from neutral, indicating more cuts if needed. “For May 2019, core sector growth was also revised lower from 5.1% to 4.3%. The high base effect is likely to have a bearing on core sector growth in coming months. Owing to that, we expect IIP to grow in the range of 4.5-5% during FY20,” said Madan Sabnavis, chief economist at Care ratings.
> The monetary policy committee had noted in the June review that growth impulses had weakened significantly as reflected in a further widening of the output gap compared with the April 2019 policy. A sharp slowdown in investment activity along with a continuing moderation in private consumption growth is a matter of concern, the MPC had said.
> 
> Experts say that measures unveiled in the July budget will help boost growth. The data showed that crude oil, natural gas, refinery products and cement contracted in June, pulling down overall growth. The electricity sector rose 7.3% during the month, compared with 7.3% in the previous month and 8.4% in the year earlier month. Since August last year, the sector has remained sluggish.
> 
> “Marginal core sector growth, combined with contraction in both auto production and non-oil merchandise exports, suggests that IIP growth would be muted at around 1% in June 2019,” said Aditi Nayar, principal economist at ratings agency ICRA.
> 
> “Overall, there is limited visibility of a broad-based improvement in the Indian industrial outlook. The core sector data further strengthens the likelihood of a repo rate cut in the August 2019 policy review,” said Nayar.




https://timesofindia.indiatimes.com...june-near-4-year-low/articleshow/70473620.cms

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

The Union Minister for Petroleum & Natural Gas and Steel, Shri Dharmendra Pradhan meeting the newly appointed Saudi Minister of Energy, Prince Abdulaziz bin Salman, in Jeddah, Saudi Arabia on September 09, 2019.










The President of Union Government of India, Shri Ram Nath Kovind being received by the dignitaries on his arrival, at Keflavik International Airport, in Reykjavik, Iceland on September 09, 2019.


----------



## Bilal9

Hindustani78 said:


> View attachment 578575
> 
> The Union Minister for Petroleum & Natural Gas and Steel, Shri Dharmendra Pradhan meeting the newly appointed Saudi Minister of Energy, Prince Abdulaziz bin Salman, in Jeddah, Saudi Arabia on September 09, 2019.
> 
> View attachment 578576
> 
> 
> View attachment 578577
> 
> The President of Union Government of India, Shri Ram Nath Kovind being received by the dignitaries on his arrival, at Keflavik International Airport, in Reykjavik, Iceland on September 09, 2019.
> View attachment 578578



Couldn't Ram Nath at least put on a nice tie??

Shabby to say the least - President of the Union Govt. looks like a homeless guy.

Before Shyam Sevak's jump in - I'd say the same thing for Bangladeshi or Pakistani politicians. It seems however, that this type of shabby outfits are endemic to Indian politicians only.

If you have to represent a Super power - then dress the part at least...


----------



## koolzberg

https://economictimes.indiatimes.co...t-create-jobs-usispf/articleshow/71078734.cms


----------



## koolzberg

*Forex kitty nears USD 440 bn; touches fresh-life high
*
The forex kitty continued to climb north, swelling by USD 1.879 billion to a new life-time high of USD 439.712 billion, in the week to October 11, the Reserve Bank said on Friday.

The forex reserves had increased by a higher USD 4.24 billion to a new high of USD 437.83 billion in the previous reporting week.

For the week under review, the foreign currency assets, which are the biggest part of the reserves, increased by USD 2.269 billion to USD 407.88 billion, the RBI said.

Expressed in US dollar terms, the foreign currency assets include the effect of appreciation or depreciation of non-US units like the euro, pound and the yen held in the foreign exchange reserves.

The value of the gold reserves dipped by USD 399 million to USD 26.778 billion for the week, the RBI said.

The special drawing rights with the International Monetary Fund rose USD 2 million to USD 1.431 billion during the week.

The country's reserve position with the Fund also increased by USD 7 million to USD 3.623 billion, the data showed.

https://economictimes.indiatimes.co...ches-fresh-life-high/articleshow/71655100.cms

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GHALIB

koolzberg said:


> *Forex kitty nears USD 440 bn; touches fresh-life high
> *
> The forex kitty continued to climb north, swelling by USD 1.879 billion to a new life-time high of USD 439.712 billion, in the week to October 11, the Reserve Bank said on Friday.
> 
> The forex reserves had increased by a higher USD 4.24 billion to a new high of USD 437.83 billion in the previous reporting week.
> 
> For the week under review, the foreign currency assets, which are the biggest part of the reserves, increased by USD 2.269 billion to USD 407.88 billion, the RBI said.
> 
> Expressed in US dollar terms, the foreign currency assets include the effect of appreciation or depreciation of non-US units like the euro, pound and the yen held in the foreign exchange reserves.
> 
> The value of the gold reserves dipped by USD 399 million to USD 26.778 billion for the week, the RBI said.
> 
> The special drawing rights with the International Monetary Fund rose USD 2 million to USD 1.431 billion during the week.
> 
> The country's reserve position with the Fund also increased by USD 7 million to USD 3.623 billion, the data showed.
> 
> https://economictimes.indiatimes.co...ches-fresh-life-high/articleshow/71655100.cms



but dollar is altime high on 71 to 72 .



Bilal9 said:


> Couldn't Ram Nath at least put on a nice tie??
> 
> Shabby to say the least - President of the Union Govt. looks like a homeless guy.
> 
> Before Shyam Sevak's jump in - I'd say the same thing for Bangladeshi or Pakistani politicians. It seems however, that this type of shabby outfits are endemic to Indian politicians only.
> 
> If you have to represent a Super power - then dress the part at least...



lol .lol ...
you must have impressed your bosses by impressive tie?


----------



## Bilal9

GHALIB said:


> lol .lol ...
> you must have impressed your bosses by impressive tie?



Yes I have. And not only with just ties. It has to be the whole package.

Bundling a shabby scarf around the neck like Ramnath did at the picture above, he insulted the whole country of India he represents.

To earn professional respect from Western folks (and bosses especially), you have to understand the subtlety of Western cultural nuances, and one of these are to 'dress to impress'. Clothes should be 'appropriate to the occasion' and NEAT. Which means picking clothes (by casual or degree of 'dressy') as calls for the occasion at hand. Which means no tweed jackets at gala formal evenings. Sunday mornings at the links, no one minds tweeds.

Casual is another subject but let's talk about dressy occasions (like weddings and formal get togethers) first.

Clothes do not need to be expensive, but they will need to be spotlessly clean and neatly starched and pressed. Collars should be pressed stiff (not floppy) with metal stays inserted. French or European wide collars need a substantial double knot.

Cuff whites of shirts should show just the right amount (one third cuff) out of arms of jackets, tie knot needs to be 'dimpled and flowered' properly (more important if bow tie), handkerchief and tie matched to a 'tee' etc. etc.

*Patterned tie only with solid shirt and vice versa *but colors should match or complement.

White-on-white patterned shirt textiles are considered 'de rigeur' and not preferred by Caucasian types.

Diagonal stripes in ties should be limited to max three colors and limited to traditional British REPP patterns. Flowered paisley ties are not favored these days. Avoid cartoon character or Disney ties unless you want to appear like a clown.

Avoid tie pins, or any shiny jewelry around ties - denotes lower class taste. Just how it is.

Desi folks excel in a lot of things but a lot of Desi folks (including those who went to convents and grammar schools) don't know the basics of how to dress properly in Western fashion. Just intellect is not enough.

Clothes make the man (even today) and impresses bosses, and (in mixed company) even millennial and x-generation women.

Being a Desi guy - I intend to one-up non-Desi guys by a large degree in the clothes dept. That is how it should be.

Just my personal opinion. I could go on and on but I digress. Questions are welcome.


----------



## koolzberg

*India's forex reserves rise by $1.8 bn to a new lifetime high of $442.5 bn*

India's forex reserves increased by $1.832 billion to a new lifetime high of $442.583 billion in the week ended October 25, helped by a jump in core currency assets and value of gold, RBI data showed on Friday.

The overall kitty had expanded by $1.04 billion to $440.751 billion in the previous reporting week.

For the week under review, foreign currency assets, which are the biggest part of the reserves, increased by $1.642 billion to $410.453 billion, as per the data.

Expressed in US dollar terms, the foreign currency assets include the effect of appreciation or depreciation of non-US units like the euro, pound and the yen held in the foreign exchange reserves.

The value of the gold reserves increased by $191 million to $27.052 billion for the week.

The special drawing rights with the International Monetary Fund was up by $1 million to $1.441 billion.

The country's reserve position with the Fund dipped by $2 million to $3.637 billion, the data showed.

https://www.business-standard.com/a...high-of-usd-442-5-billion-119110101413_1.html


----------



## Black Tornado

IIT-Kanpur Linked Noida-Based Startup Receives Bulk Order From Tesla India For Portable Smart Inverters







swarajyamag.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Black Tornado

*IBM bets big on India, to open more software development centres.*



https://www.financialexpress.com/industry/ibm-bets-big-on-india-to-open-more-software-development-centres/2372545/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Black Tornado

Companies Invest Over 16,000 Crore In Four Nodes Of Delhi – Mumbai Industrial Corridor


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1464464122188230657https://indiainfrahub.com/2021/urba...ur-nodes-of-delhi-mumbai-industrial-corridor/

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Black Tornado

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1465307053484769287

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Black Tornado

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1474233370896846848

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## INDIAPOSITIVE

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1476829480132005893

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Tshering22

INDIAPOSITIVE said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1476829480132005893



I really hope this picks up big time. There is no shortage of sodium in the country being a peninsular nation. It might drive the salt prices up in the long-term but definitely revolutionize the way we commute. E-bikes, cars, scooters, autos, buses.... there is an entire nation's opportunity to capture.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Black Tornado

Record number of unicorns and IPOs: Indian startups raised $39B in 2021


In late March last year, as the virus started to spread across India, investors began to worry about the impact a potential pandemic could have on their portfolio firms. They exchanged notes, and on April 1, penned a joint open letter to the local startup ecosystem, advising firms to “prepare...




techcrunch.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Black Tornado

New record! Services exports to hit $240 billion in FY22


The growth will be spread across services sectors, with travel and tourism the only exceptions.




www.fortuneindia.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Black Tornado

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1479471637783355393

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xuxu1457

I want know how to be brainwashed so successful

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1 | Angry Angry:
1


----------



## Black Tornado

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1479384980866228224

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1479432630407860225

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1479403689542516738

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1479433536322949120

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1479431372196491265


xuxu1457 said:


> View attachment 806668
> 
> I want know how to be brainwashed so successful


Why do chinese bots spam random self-created troll posts everywhere?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Black Tornado

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1479308282724450305

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1479289320158629888

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1479112369573748744

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Black Tornado

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1479655898654003207

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1479448988738748417

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1477530597719363586








BIZZBUZZ


Santosh PatnaikVisakhapatnam WITH indi...




epaper.bizzbuzz.news

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Black Tornado

Ramcharan chemicals investing 15k crore in gujurat and TN . Muncipal waste to energy .









Ram Charan to invest Rs 15K crore to set up plants in TN, Gujarat


Both the plants will see an investment of Rs 7,500 crore each




www.business-standard.com





American company tfcc international had acquired 46% stake investing 31k crore in this company .



Steel scrap recycle sector ll get a boost this decade









India steel scrap investment to accelerate in 2022 | Argus Media


Investment in India's domestic steel recycling sector is poised to accelerate in 2022 following the recent announcement of the country's new National Automobile Scrappage policy, members of the Material Recycling Association of India (MRAI) told <i>Argus</i>.




www.argusmedia.com





—-x-——-x-——-x-——-x-——-x-—

*India to invest $1.61 bln to link more green energy projects to grid*

India's cabinet approved a plan on Thursday to build transmission lines costing $1.61 billion over 5 years to link 20 gigawatts (GW) of renewable energy projects from seven states with the grid, as the nation moves to cut its carbon emissions.
www.reuters.com









India to invest $1.61 bln to link more green energy projects to grid


India's cabinet approved a plan on Thursday to build transmission lines costing $1.61 billion over 5 years to link 20 gigawatts (GW) of renewable energy projects from seven states with the grid, as the nation moves to cut its carbon emissions.




www.reuters.com





—-x-——-x-——-x-——-x-——-x-—






—-x-——-x-——-x-——-x-——-x-—

*Despite Omicron threat, logistics sector ready to fire, as economy chugs along.*









Despite Omicron threat, logistics sector ready to fire, as economy chugs along - India Seatrade News


Logistics is considered an apt barometer to understand the health of an economy. Its pivotal role — and its weak spots — was on display during the two pandemic-ridden years, especially when it swung into action to deliver oxygen cylinders and vaccines in every corner of the country. The outlook...




indiaseatradenews.com





—-x-——-x-——-x-——-x-——-x-—

*The Great Immigrant Resignation: Fed Up Indian Tech Workers Ditch the American Dream*









The Great Immigrant Resignation: Fed Up Indian Tech Workers Ditch the American Dream


For four years, Sameer and Pragya Goyal lived the Indian American Dream. Newly immigrated from India to the U.S., the Goyals both worked for Amazon, notching six-figure salaries in their 20s. They lived in an apartment in downtown Seattle with floor-to-ceiling windows that afforded a precious ...




www.theinformation.com






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1479523195610796033
—-x-——-x-——-x-——-x-——-x-—


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1478222155204726787

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Black Tornado

India’s exports share increasing

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1481644706345984000

Huge investment in Gujarat almost $80 billion in next 10 years.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1481635898332565509

Bangalore Top-5 in the world in tech investments

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1481623456743825409

Another unicorn startup

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1481576758461743104

India fastest growing major economy

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1481548378194735107

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 艹艹艹

*India’s trade with China crosses $125 billion, imports near $100 billion*

UPDATED: JANUARY 15, 2022 18:20 IST
*Data show continued demand for a range of Chinese goods, particularly machinery*


India’s trade with China in 2021 crossed $125 billion with imports from China nearing a record $100 billion, underlining continued demand for a range of Chinese goods, particularly machinery.

In the past 12 months, data from China’s General Administration of Customs released on January 14 showed, the value of goods imported by India from China exceeded the total bilateral trade in 2019. Trade fell from $92.8 billion in 2019 to $87.6 billion in 2020 on account of the pandemic.

Trade has boomed in 2021 thanks to a recovery in demand as well as rising imports of new categories of goods such as medical supplies. Bilateral trade reached $125.6 billion in 2021, with India’s imports from China accounting for $97.5 billion.

Imports were up by 30% from 2019 while India’s exports to China, amounting to $28.1 billion, were up by as much as 56% from two years ago. The trade deficit last year reached $69.4 billion, up by 22% from the pre-pandemic figure in 2019.

While a break-up of imports and exports was not immediately available, India’s biggest exports to China in recent years were iron ore, cotton and other raw material-based commodities, which have seen a recovery in demand in China last year, while India has imported large quantities of electrical and mechanical machinery, active pharmaceutical ingredients (APIs), auto components and, over the past two years, a range of medical supplies from oxygen concentrators to PPEs.

The 43% year-on-year growth in bilateral trade with India was among the highest among China’s major trading partners. Trade figures with China’s top three trading partners showed growth of 28.1% with ASEAN (to $878.2 billion), 27.5% with the European Union (to $828.1 billion), and 28.7% with the United States, to $755.6 billion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Black Tornado

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1481981930618773506
Their EV Truck






*AI startup Fractal becomes unicorn with $360 million investment from TPG*

*INDmoney raises $75M for its super finance app in India*

*Turnip raises $12.5 million for its mobile-first gaming community platform*

*India’s Refyne raises $82 million to help workers get faster access to wages*

*Avataar raises $45 million to improve consumer shopping experience with life-sized 3D product evaluation*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Andhadhun



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Black Tornado

Applied Materials to invest Rs 1,800 cr in India


In addition, the company is investing Rs 340 crore In India currently and will invest another Rs 1,500 crore over the next few years.




www.businesstoday.in

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Black Tornado

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1530222436867784706

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## pikkuboss

Sudarshan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1530222436867784706


Is this a scooter or bike?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Black Tornado

pikkuboss said:


> Is this a scooter or bike?


Scooter, Okinawa isn’t into bikes I guess.


----------



## StraightEdge

US surpasses China as India's biggest trading partner in FY22 at $119.42 billion​Exports to China marginally increased to $21.25 billion last fiscal year from $21.18 billion in 2020-21. The data showed that China was India's top trading partner from 2013-14 till 2017-18 and also in 2020-21. Before China, the UAE was the country's largest trading partner. In 2021-22, the UAE with $72.9 billion, was the third largest trading partner of India.​




ET Now Digital​
Updated May 29, 2022 | 10:52 AM IST
Share This Article
UP NEXT​1
US surpasses China as India's biggest trading partner in FY22 at $119.42 billion
2
GST: Will tax be levied on canteen, bus services provided by schools? Here’s what a ruling said
3
50,000 ponds to be developed across India under 'Amrit Sarovar Abhiyan’: MoRTH
4
President Ram Nath Kovind lays foundation stone of several health infra projects in MP
5
Not just rice, wheat, India's heatwave to hit mango exports too as production crashes, prices zoom




US surpasses China as India's biggest trading partner in FY22 at $119.42 billion

*New Delhi*: The US surpassed China to become India's top trading partner in 2021-22, reflecting strengthening economic ties between the two countries. According to the data of the commerce ministry, in 2021-22, the bilateral trade between the US and India stood at $119.42 billion as against $80.51 billion in 2020-21.

Exports to the US increased to $76.11 billion in 2021-22 from $51.62 billion in previous fiscal year, while imports rose to $43.31 billion as compared to about $29 billion in 2020-21.

During 2021-22, India's two-way commerce with China aggregated at $115.42 billion as compared to $86.4 billion in 2020-21, the data showed.

Exports to China marginally increased to $21.25 billion last fiscal year from $21.18 billion in 2020-21, while imports jumped to $94.16 billion from about $65.21 billion in 2020-21. Trade gap rose to $72.91 billion in 2021-22 from $44 billion in previous fiscal year.

Trade experts believe that the trend of increasing bilateral trade with the US will continue in the coming years also as New Delhi and Washington are engaged in further strengthening the economic ties.

Federation of Indian Export Organisations Vice President Khalid Khan said India is emerging as a trusted trading partner and global firms are reducing their dependence only on China for their supplies and are diversifying business into other countries like India.

"In the coming years, the bilateral trade between India and the US will continue to grow. India has joined a US-led initiative to set up an Indo-Pacific Economic Framework (IPEF) and this move would help boost economic ties further," Khan said.

Rakesh Mohan Joshi, Director of the Indian Institute of Plantation Management (IIPM), Bangalore, too said that India is home to 1.39 billion people with the world's third largest consumer market and the fastest growing market economy with unparalleled demographic dividend provides enormous opportunities for the US and Indian firms for technology transfer, manufacturing, trade and investment.

"Major export items from India to the US include petroleum polished diamonds, pharmaceutical products, jewellery, light oils and petroleum, frozen shrimp, made ups etc. whereas major imports from the US include petroleum, rough diamonds, liquified natural gas, gold, coal, waste and scrap, almonds etc," Joshi said.

America is one of the few countries with which India has a trade surplus. In 2021-22, India had a trade surplus of $32.8 billion with the US.

The data showed that China was India's top trading partner from 2013-14 till 2017-18 and also in 2020-21. Before China, the UAE was the country's largest trading partner.

In 2021-22, the UAE with $72.9 billion, was the third largest trading partner of India. It was followed by Saudi Arabia ($42,85 billion), Iraq ($34.33 billion) and Singapore ($30 billion).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## StraightEdge

@jamahir a trivia for you - let me know if you can guess that person!


----------



## pikkuboss

StraightEdge said:


> View attachment 849439
> 
> 
> @jamahir a trivia for you - let me know if you can guess that person!


I also want to know.


----------



## jamahir

StraightEdge said:


> View attachment 849439
> 
> 
> @jamahir a trivia for you - let me know if you can guess that person!



Well, I don't understand tax systems because I consider them extortions but if I had to guess the investor being an Indian is it the dear owner of Mundra port where where a total of *2,988.21 kg of heroin*, worth over Rs 20,000 crore, was seized on September 13 2021 which is reported to be one of the largest ever seizures across the world but dear owner not questioned by NCB even once unlike Aryan who was arrested in Bombay the next month and kept in jail for 22 days for *not keeping* even the permissible amount of a narcotics substance ?


----------



## StraightEdge

@pikkuboss @jamahir One of the most powerful man in India - rakesh jhunjhunwala

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## StraightEdge

Adani has Modi by the balls. He's sending modi across the world to get contracts. Basically reduced him to a broker. So India gave Sri Lanka line of credit, free petrol/diesel in return of Adani contract. Our tax money is being wasted to get contracts for him.

Sri Lanka Adani Row: Energy Official Quits After Alleging Link To PM Narendra Modi (ndtv.com)


----------



## kmc_chacko

India’s external debt rose $47.1 bn to $620.7 bn in FY22​
India’s external debt rose to $620.7 billion at end-March 2022, recording an increase of $47.1 billion over the year earlier period, as per Reserve Bank of India (RBI) data.

The external debt to GDP ratio declined to 19.9% at end-March 2022 from 21.2% a year earlier.

Valuation gains on account of the appreciation of the U.S. dollar vis-à-vis Indian rupee and major currencies such as Yen, SDR2, and Euro was estimated at $11.7 billion. Excluding the valuation effect, external debt would have increased by $58.8 billion.

India’s long-term debt (with original maturity of above one year) rose to $499.1 billion, recording an increase of $26.5 billion over its level at end-March 2021, RBI data showed.

U.S. dollar-denominated debt remained the largest component of India’s external debt, with a share of 53.2%.



https://www.thehindu.com/business/indias-external-debt-rose-471-bn-to-6207-bn-in-fy22/article65586244.ece

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kmc_chacko

In order to avoid paying taxes in India, Chinese mobile manufacturer firm Vivo India "remitted" about 50% of its turnover, which is ₹62,476 crore, mainly to China.









Vivo India remitted ₹62,476-cr worth of its turnover to China to avoid taxes


While carrying out searches at 48 locations across the country belonging to Vivo Mobiles India and its 23 associated companies, the ED has seized balance of ₹465 crore from 119 bank accounts




www.livemint.com


----------



## Skull and Bones

kmc_chacko said:


> In order to avoid paying taxes in India, Chinese mobile manufacturer firm Vivo India "remitted" about 50% of its turnover, which is ₹62,476 crore, mainly to China.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vivo India remitted ₹62,476-cr worth of its turnover to China to avoid taxes
> 
> 
> While carrying out searches at 48 locations across the country belonging to Vivo Mobiles India and its 23 associated companies, the ED has seized balance of ₹465 crore from 119 bank accounts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.livemint.com



Balance sheet of all chinese firms operating in India should be thoroughly scrutinized by the agencies.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kaykay

Bedi port becomes second in Saurashtra to get rail connectivity


In all there are 93 port connectivity projects worth Rs 77,224 crores being taken by the Shipping Ministry with the Indian Railways. The port facilitates an annual import of 14.6 lakh tonne and export of 12.20 lakh tonne. It caters to coal, clinker, fertiliser, limestone, met coke, pet coke...




m.economictimes.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## StraightEdge

GST now levied on packaged food. Modiji just a few moons back - 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1548564408846073856


----------



## kaykay

India's passenger vehicle exports jump 26% in Apr-Jun to 160,263 units


Passenger car shipments saw an 88 per cent year-on-year growth at 1,04,400 units while utility vehicle exports rose 18 per cent to 55,547 units during the period under review, SIAM data showed.




wap.business-standard.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## kaykay

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1554006979248394241

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
2


----------



## kaykay

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1555073060750835712

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Black Tornado

kaykay said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1555073060750835712


This year total exports will be around $800-850 bn, but the trade deficit will be huge too due to sky high proces.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kaykay

Black Tornado said:


> This year total exports will be around $800-850 bn, but the trade deficit will be huge too due to sky high proces.


Remittances will manage the deficit.


----------



## Black Tornado

kaykay said:


> Remittances will manage the deficit.


But for future we should not be dependent on remittances

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Broccoli

I looked few predictions and decided to add another 500€ on investment fund what operates in India. Not directly related with Indian economy but anyhow...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Skull and Bones

Broccoli said:


> I looked few predictions and decided to add another 500€ on investment fund what operates in India. Not directly related with Indian economy but anyhow...



For India, its better to stick with FMCGs, utilities and construction stocks.


----------



## kaykay

CSUV said:


> As per the latest data of NSDL, foreign portfolio investors (FPIs) investment picked up in August. So far this month, till August 5, the FPIs have pumped in ₹14,175 crore in the equity market compared to the ₹4,989 crore inflow of July.


That in just 3-4 days of August.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Black Tornado

CSUV said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1556089190789828608


Why are these not built in other cities, why NCR only?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Broccoli

Is Intel still planning to set up foundries in India or do I remember wrong and it was some other company?


----------



## GreatHanWarrior

Broccoli said:


> Is Intel still planning to set up foundries in India or do I remember wrong and it was some other company?


don't worry. China still makes money from Israel every day. You know Israel needs Chinese technology. China only needs Israeli ports and money.



Broccoli said:


> Is Intel still planning to set up foundries in India or do I remember wrong and it was some other company?


oh Btw. China's "spy ship" has stopped in Sri Lanka. India's protests were ignored by China.


----------



## Broccoli

GreatHanWarrior said:


> don't worry. China still makes money from Israel every day. You know Israel needs Chinese technology. China only needs Israeli ports and money.
> 
> 
> oh Btw. China's "spy ship" has stopped in Sri Lanka. India's protests were ignored by China.



Nothing to do with this discussion. 

Btw: Isreal helped China with AWACS, J-10, missile, and radar techologies.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GreatHanWarrior

Broccoli said:


> Nothing to do with this discussion.
> 
> Btw: Isreal helped China with AWACS, J-10, missile, and radar techologies.


List of China helping Israel: WS-6 aircraft engine. Atomic bomb miniaturization technology. Vertical launch system. Asia's first third-generation fighter J-9 related technology and equipment. Hypersonic missile. Dual-band phased array radar.

It seems that you really believe that "Israel has technology"...



Broccoli said:


> Nothing to do with this discussion.
> 
> Btw: Isreal helped China with AWACS, J-10, missile, and radar techologies.


China is trying to help Israel develop its 5th generation fighter. But Israel fears US pressure. They can only buy "short leg F-35".

A country without independent sovereignty. So sad.


----------



## Black Tornado

Broccoli said:


> Is Intel still planning to set up foundries in India or do I remember wrong and it was some other company?


Not intel, other companies.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GreatHanWarrior

Broccoli said:


> Nothing to do with this discussion.
> 
> Btw: Isreal helped China with AWACS, J-10, missile, and radar techologies.


I have said that. China makes money in Israel every day. Israel even imported cars from a small Chinese company. lol. Although I am Chinese. But I don't know about this Chinese car. Israel really loves Chinese technology. The Israeli government has no courage to oppose China.

Another Batch of 80 Aiways U5 Shipped to Israel, 1000 cars sold in 10 EU countries in 2022



https://carnewschina.com/2022/05/26/another-batch-of-80-aiways-u5-shipped-to-israel-1000-cars-sold-in-10-eu-countries-in-2022/


----------



## VkdIndian

Broccoli said:


> Nothing to do with this discussion.
> 
> Btw: Isreal helped China with AWACS, J-10, missile, and radar techologies.


You are completely wrong.
China under Xi has discovered and invented everything they ever needed. And they will do so in the future too.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
3


----------



## GreatHanWarrior

VkdIndian said:


> You are completely wrong.
> China under Xi has discovered and invented everything they ever needed. And they will do so in the future too.


no Not entirely due to Xi.

It began in the Mao era. China possesses atomic bomb, hydrogen bomb and Miniaturization technology of hydrogen bomb（Yu min design）. nuclear-powered submarine. Y-10 is the largest transport aircraft in Asia. The j-9 is the first 3rd generation aircraft in Asia. and DF-5 intercontinental ballistic missile. And JL-1 and JL-2 submarine launched ballistic missiles. and "055 confidential project" (now type 055).

until now. These technologies are still ahead of India and Israel.....BTW. Israel really loves Chinese technology.

Year of the bus: The Chinese brand selling the most buses in Israel

Golden Dragon has become the first non-European best-selling bus brand in Israel based on a summary of sales data for 2021. The Chinese company, whose buses are imported to Israel by the Blilious Group, put 522 buses on the road last year, meaning that it now occupies a little more than 25% of the market.









Year of the bus: The Chinese brand selling the most buses in Israel


The company now occupies over 25% of the Israeli public transportation market




m.jpost.com





lol. Golden Dragon bus was almost eliminated by the Chinese market! But it still conquered Israel!


----------



## Broccoli

GreatHanWarrior said:


> List of China helping Israel: WS-6 aircraft engine. Atomic bomb miniaturization technology. Vertical launch system. Asia's first third-generation fighter J-9 related technology and equipment. Hypersonic missile. Dual-band phased array radar.
> 
> It seems that you really believe that "Israel has technology"...
> 
> 
> China is trying to help Israel develop its 5th generation fighter. But Israel fears US pressure. They can only buy "short leg F-35".
> 
> A country without independent sovereignty. So sad.



Got any evidence to back up your claim about Isreal wanting 5th gen from China? Of course this got nothing to do with Indian economy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VkdIndian

HMS Queen Elizabeth said:


> Why he is allowed to bring these garbages into Indian economy thread?


Because he is GREAT. Not only Great - he is a GREAT HAAN. One in many millions. A WARRIOR on top of that is - like we are talking of probably only one such specimen in this universe. Actually 2nd. 1st one is Papa Xi. He dare not call himself the only one (Hint- he loves his kidneys).

He can propagate greatness of Papa Xi on any thread he so chooses to.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
4


----------



## lonelyman

HMS Queen Elizabeth said:


> Toyota doubles down on its hybrid bet in India
> 
> 
> Toyota is rebooting its strategy for India, doubling down on a bet that emerging markets will learn to love its hybrids, as long as the price is right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indian company to develop Nepal hydropower plant left by China
> 
> 
> Nepal signs MOU with India’s NHPC Ltd to develop the plant after China’s Three Gorges International Corp backed out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aljazeera.com



India do hydro dams? haha   cost X10, time taken X 100, quality becomes 1%


----------



## Skull and Bones

lonelyman said:


> India do hydro dams? haha   cost X10, time taken X 100, quality becomes 1%



I applaud your scientific and logical reasoning.


----------



## lonelyman

Skull and Bones said:


> I applaud your scientific and logical reasoning.








just google top hydrostations in the world, then talk 









List of largest hydroelectric power stations - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Black Tornado

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1568098086282731520

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lava820

Maruti targets exports worth ₹20,000 crore in three years - ET Auto


The Indian subsidiary of Suzuki Motor plans to leverage the global resources of the Japanese parent and its alliance partner, Toyota Motor, to increas..




auto.economictimes.indiatimes.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## walterbibikow

@UKBengali 
@MH.Yang
@bluesky @Bilal9 @Black Tornado @Cheepek @Skull and Bones @etylo @Beast @beijingwalker @VkdIndian @Abu Shaleh Rumi








Exclusive: Apple supplier Foxconn plans to quadruple workforce at India plant


Apple supplier Foxconn plans to quadruple the workforce at its iPhone factory in India over two years, two government officials with knowledge of the matter said, pointing to a production adjustment as it faces disruptions in China.




www.reuters.com













Pegatron steps up new plant construction in India


Pegatron has stepped up the construction of its new plant in India at the request of customers, according to company chairman TH Tung.



www.digitimes.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## VkdIndian

Don’t quote @etylo. Just wait for some cow piss and dung coming your way.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## etylo

walterbibikow said:


> @bluesky @Bilal9 @Black Tornado @Cheepek @Skull and Bones @etylo @Beast @beijingwalker @VkdIndian @Abu Shaleh Rumi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exclusive: Apple supplier Foxconn plans to quadruple workforce at India plant
> 
> 
> Apple supplier Foxconn plans to quadruple the workforce at its iPhone factory in India over two years, two government officials with knowledge of the matter said, pointing to a production adjustment as it faces disruptions in China.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pegatron steps up new plant construction in India
> 
> 
> Pegatron has stepped up the construction of its new plant in India at the request of customers, according to company chairman TH Tung.
> 
> 
> 
> www.digitimes.com


Good for India. Hope your gov wont rob them of as Xiaomi.



VkdIndian said:


> Don’t quote @etylo. Just wait for some cow piss and dung coming your way.


You are the one always want to get into cow things.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VkdIndian

etylo said:


> You are the one always want to get into cow things.


This must be your first post where you didn’t use the second word that you associate with “cow”.

Good to see the progress. Try and keep up the good work.

As far as Xiaomi goes, they are facing the music for trying to rob India by evading taxes and associated malpractices.

If they are unhappy then they have the choice of going to courts. Unlike China, the trials in India aren’t rigged. They will get a fair trial.

If they are sure to loose, which is the likely case, then they have the choice to leave. 

Xiaomi’s next move will indicate, what they did.


----------



## etylo

VkdIndian said:


> This must be your first post where you didn’t use the second word that you associate with “cow”.
> 
> Good to see the progress. Try and keep up the good work.
> 
> As far as Xiaomi goes, they are facing the music for trying to rob India by evading taxes and associated malpractices.
> 
> If they are unhappy then they have the choice of going to courts. Unlike China, the trials in India aren’t rigged. They will get a fair trial.
> 
> If they are sure to loose, which is the likely case, then they have the choice to leave.
> 
> Xiaomi’s next move will indicate, what they did.


People have full confidence in Indian justice, lol, dont have to advtz.


----------



## VkdIndian

etylo said:


> People have full confidence in Indian justice, lol, dont have to advtz.


You agree with me? 
Finally.

Good to see that.


----------



## etylo

VkdIndian said:


> You agree with me?
> Finally.
> 
> Good to see that.


Dont flatter yourself.


----------



## walterbibikow

India’s Economic Ascendance May Happen This Time


China’s economy zoomed past India back in the early 1990s, when (as we outlined last week) it was following the initial chapters of the high-growth playbook. Now, just as China is running into major headwinds, India has the chance to emerge as a new dynamo.




www.bloomberg.com













Samsung plans to invest Rs 400 crore at its Tamil Nadu Facility


Samsung to start manufacturing 5G and 4G radio equipment at Kanchipuram.




m.economictimes.com


----------



## walterbibikow

@SSBN81 @Hellfire2006 @Skull and Bones 








Forex Reserves Stand at $561.2 Billion as on December 2. The Size of Our Forex Reserves is ... - Latest Tweet by ANI | 📰 LatestLY


The latest Tweet by ANI states, 'Forex reserves stand at $561.2 billion as on December 2. The size of our forex reserves is comfortable and has increased: Reserve Bank of India Governor Shaktikanta Das' 📰 Forex Reserves Stand at $561.2 Billion as on December 2. The Size of Our Forex Reserves is...




www.latestly.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hellfire2006

walterbibikow said:


> @SSBN81 @Hellfire2006 @Skull and Bones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forex Reserves Stand at $561.2 Billion as on December 2. The Size of Our Forex Reserves is ... - Latest Tweet by ANI | 📰 LatestLY
> 
> 
> The latest Tweet by ANI states, 'Forex reserves stand at $561.2 billion as on December 2. The size of our forex reserves is comfortable and has increased: Reserve Bank of India Governor Shaktikanta Das' 📰 Forex Reserves Stand at $561.2 Billion as on December 2. The Size of Our Forex Reserves is...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.latestly.com


Forex reserves are in a relaxed position thanks to the record inflow of remmitances in this fiscal year


----------



## walterbibikow

Hellfire2006 said:


> Forex reserves are in a relaxed position thanks to the record inflow of remmitances in this fiscal year











Foreign investors upgrade India as dedicated allocation in investment portfolios


"Investment is flowing into India's Growth Story. We see investments being redirected as FPIs reposition their dollars amidst uncertainties in China," Jatia told PTI on the sidelines of FIA Asia 2022.




m.economictimes.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Skull and Bones

walterbibikow said:


> @SSBN81 @Hellfire2006 @Skull and Bones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forex Reserves Stand at $561.2 Billion as on December 2. The Size of Our Forex Reserves is ... - Latest Tweet by ANI | 📰 LatestLY
> 
> 
> The latest Tweet by ANI states, 'Forex reserves stand at $561.2 billion as on December 2. The size of our forex reserves is comfortable and has increased: Reserve Bank of India Governor Shaktikanta Das' 📰 Forex Reserves Stand at $561.2 Billion as on December 2. The Size of Our Forex Reserves is...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.latestly.com



Good stuffs.


----------



## walterbibikow

Adani Solar begins manufacturing large sized monocrystalline silicon ingots


Inaugurated by Gautam Adani at its Mundra facility recently, the monocrystalline ingots will drive indigenisation to produce renewable electricity from silicon-based PV (photovoltaic) modules with efficiencies ranging from 21% to 245, the company said in a press statement.




m.economictimes.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## walterbibikow

Acma: Auto Parts Industry Up 35% In H1 At $34 Billion | Chennai News - Times of India


The Indian auto component industry has seen a turnover of nearly $34 billion in the first half of fiscal 2022-23, up nearly $35 over the same period l




www.google.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## walterbibikow

@Skull and Bones @Hellfire2006 @VkdIndian @Raj-Hindustani @Paitoo 


https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.financialexpress.com/express-mobility/proposed-investments-under-pli-scheme-in-auto-overshoot-target-estimate/2930572/lite/











India's auto component industry's great chance to be factory to the world


India is the third largest automotive market and is expected to lead the rebound in passenger vehicle sales.




www.google.com













XUV 700 bags no less than 1 100 pre-orders | Lowvelder


Good marketing is about creating demand and then offering an incentive as a reward to encourage pre-orders. Mahindra did this brilliantly!




www.google.com













South African Vlogger Impressed with Made in India Mahindra XUV700


A South African vlogger reviews the recently launched Mahindra XUV700 and is left thoroughly impressed by it.




www.google.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
3


----------



## Skull and Bones

Mahindra makes amazing cars, the new Scorpio N looks badass.


----------



## Raj-Hindustani

Skull and Bones said:


> Mahindra makes amazing cars, the new Scorpio N looks badass.



I am going to book TATA Nexon...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Skull and Bones

Raj-Hindustani said:


> I am going to book TATA Nexon...
> View attachment 908296



Ye EV wala hai kya?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hellfire2006

Raj-Hindustani said:


> I am going to book TATA Nexon...
> View attachment 908296


Bro itne mei harrier hi book kar leta 😁

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Raj-Hindustani

Skull and Bones said:


> Ye EV wala hai kya?


Haan, EV waala is best but living in a Society.... bahut confuse hoon, EV waala and pertol version me.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hellfire2006

Raj-Hindustani said:


> Haan, EV waala is best but living in a Society.... bahut confuse hoon, EV waala and pertol version me.


EV wali lena bro, 
EV evolution aa gaya hai
Inquilab zindabad

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## walterbibikow

Raj-Hindustani said:


> I am going to book TATA Nexon...
> View attachment 908296

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Skull and Bones

Hellfire2006 said:


> Bro itne mei harrier hi book kar leta 😁


Sahi bola bro.


----------



## jamahir

Idiots have brought their obsession with personal cars into this thread too. But after all this Capitalism-oriented thread is suited for such idiotic talk.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## -=virus=-

jamahir said:


> Idiots have brought their obsession with personal cars into this thread too. But after all this Capitalism-oriented thread is suited for such idiotic talk.







5 - 7 k type EASY emi pe bhi le sakta hai, better just pay cash and save on interest but you could take out a loan too.

Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## jamahir

-=virus=- said:


> 5 - 7 k type EASY emi pe bhi le sakta hai, better just pay cash and save on interest but you could take out a loan too.



Neither "Royal" ( monarchy ) should exist nor should the noisy Bullet motorcycle nor should interest-based economics or money system at all since you speak about EMI.

What is the point of the dhadh-dhadh noise-making Bullet bike ? What do the riders want to say or show ?


----------



## -=virus=-

jamahir said:


> Neither "Royal" ( monarchy ) should exist nor should the noisy Bullet motorcycle nor should interest-based economics or money system at all since you speak about EMI.
> 
> What is the point of the dhadh-dhadh noise-making Bullet bike ? What do the riders want to say or show ?


Dunia ka oldest brand hai, kept alive all these post war years in India by a loyal cult following, and being taken to the next level now under Mr Laal's excellent leadership.

Look at those classic curves, man.. I thought you were a fan of curves !

The dhad-dhad is the old classic, sadly only comes in a 350cc variant now.. can't wait for a bigger displacement classic, mazaa aa jayings !

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Hellfire2006

jamahir said:


> Idiots have brought their obsession with personal cars into this thread too. But after all this Capitalism-oriented thread is suited for such idiotic talk.


So you Want us take a slow moving, stinking,cramped bus for long distance travel when we can travel comfortably and safely in our cars? No thanks, I'll pass



jamahir said:


> Neither "Royal" ( monarchy ) should exist nor should the noisy Bullet motorcycle nor should interest-based economics or money system at all since you speak about EMI.
> 
> What is the point of the dhadh-dhadh noise-making Bullet bike ? What do the riders want to say or show ?


Says the dude who owns hero splendor


----------



## walterbibikow

Mobile exports may hit $10 bn in FY23 with PLI support


Over the last couple of months, exports have been touching $1 billion a month, and the trend is likely to continue over the coming quarter, a senior industry executive said.




www.google.com













Year-end discounts to push December retail car sales to record 400,000 units


Data collected until Friday showed December retailing of passenger vehicles could touch the 400,000 mark in the world's fourth-largest automotive market, where customers typically need inducements to buy cars in the last month of the calendar year.




m.economictimes.com













Tata Motors to acquire Ford India’s Gujarat plant by Jan 10


In August this year, the carmakers entered into an agreement to acquire the plant, which includes entire land and building; vehicle manufacturing machinery and equipment; and transfer of all eligible employees, for Rs 725.7 crore.




indianexpress.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jamahir

Hellfire2006 said:


> So you Want us take a slow moving, stinking,cramped bus for long distance travel when we can travel comfortably and safely in our cars? No thanks, I'll pass



What is the problem in manufacturing some tens of thousands of 30-passenger comfortable buses and making them more in frequency of travel in cities ? And this will be for people's regular use. In case you want to go alone to an eatery and are dressed up or want to go to the airport with your luggage or want to go in company of a special one, use a taxi. Simples.





Making the case for a global ban on privately-owned personal transport cars and two-wheelers


I have often made this topic in posts so I thought why not create a thread for this for discussion and readership. Privately-owned personal transport vehicles ( cars and two-wheelers ) are I believe the biggest form of pollution in the world, directly through their usage and secondarily through...



defence.pk







Hellfire2006 said:


> Says the dude who owns hero splendor



Who told you that ? I don't own any personal vehicle. My brother owns a car and a motorcycle but when I travel for any personal reason I go by autorickshaw.


----------



## Hellfire2006

jamahir said:


> What is the problem in manufacturing some tens of thousands of 30-passenger comfortable buses and making them more in frequency of travel in cities ? And this will be for people's regular use. In case you want to go alone to an eatery and are dressed up or want to go to the airport with your luggage or want to go in company of a special one, use a taxi. Simples.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Making the case for a global ban on privately-owned personal transport cars and two-wheelers
> 
> 
> I have often made this topic in posts so I thought why not create a thread for this for discussion and readership. Privately-owned personal transport vehicles ( cars and two-wheelers ) are I believe the biggest form of pollution in the world, directly through their usage and secondarily through...
> 
> 
> 
> defence.pk


The level of privacy and comfort which a car gives you cannot be offered by public transport


jamahir said:


> Who told you that ? I don't own any personal vehicle. My brother owns a car and a motorcycle but when I travel for any personal reason I go by autorickshaw.


Revolution begins at home. Force your brother to sell his car and motorcycle

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jamahir

Hellfire2006 said:


> The level of privacy and comfort which a car gives you cannot be offered by public transport



And why do you need privacy every day when going to work place and back ? I already described some situations where privacy is desired but regular commute does not need privacy. Why do you want to cut off from fellow citizens every day two times or multiple times ? And it is not just you saying this but millions of others and what is the result ? Kilometers of traffic jams many days.
Bangalore :








Look at those motorcycle riders squeezing between every space and adding to the jam.

Delhi :









Bombay :
















Mumbai Has World’s Worst Traffic Flow; Rs 41,000 Crore Is Lost Per Year Due To Insane Traffic!


The Netherlands based TomTom, which makes navigation technology and consumer electronics have released their Traffic Index report, which tells that Mumbai has the world’s worst flow.India’s capital New Delhi is the only other city in this list and is




trak.in





What would have been the very simple, scientific and rational solution to the above problem ? Just abolish personal vehicles in favor of buses and taxis. Tens of thousands of these in conjunction with optimized work environments and corrections in culture like weddings to be only done in courts with only five people being present - bride and groom, two witnesses, notary - and then prohibitions on people needlessly going to religious buildings, such things... are much better than the chaos, crime, injuries and deaths, pollution and disharmony that comes through allowing hundreds of millions of personal vehicles.

But what is being done ? That idiotic bike taxi company Rapido. And there is another idiotic business coming up in Bangalore which I read on LinkedIn. An American company whose name I forgot, provides helicopter transport within American cities for those who can afford short hops, is bringing that set up to Bangalore. Helicopter rides between Bangalore new airport and old airport with drops in between, and each passenger will be charged IIRC 3500 rupees. Why ? To avoid the massive traffic jams below.  The traffic jams exist because of the massive number of personal vehicles. According to news from four days ago there are 10.3 million vehicles in Bangalore in total for a human population of 10.25 million and every day 5000 vehicles are added. Much of this vehicle count will be of personal vehicles - cars and two-wheelers. Soon the number of vehicles in Bangalore will exceed the number of humans.  That helicopter trip above Bangalore's traffic that costs 3500 rupees one way which most people cannot afford, need not exist if personal vehicles are simply banned which will remove the traffic jams entirely and the citizens will travel only in buses and taxis smoothly. Problem solved.



Hellfire2006 said:


> Revolution begins at home. Force your brother to sell his car and motorcycle



I have mentioned occasionally at home that personal vehicles are the problem and must be banned. It is often the case that the desi family set up is not the most intellectual of set ups and the sensible people will be listened to, just like @-=virus=- wants to do Ha Has to my call on banning personal vehicles globally which not only produce the problems I listed to you but also caused the massive Pakistan floods some months ago and are melting glaciers in the Andes mountains 13,000 kilometers away in South America.

The best way is to collaborate with people who understand things calmly and at big picture level and enable abolition of personal vehicles at societal level. Both my brother and Virus will have to accept that situation and modify their situations accordingly.


----------



## Skull and Bones

Hellfire2006 said:


> So you Want us take a slow moving, stinking,cramped bus for long distance travel when we can travel comfortably and safely in our cars? No thanks, I'll pass


He has a fetish for sniffing old men’s sweaty armpits, camouflaging as socialism.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Hellfire2006

jamahir said:


> And why do you need privacy every day when going to work place and back ? I already described some situations where privacy is desired but regular commute does not need privacy. Why do you want to cut off from fellow citizens every day two times or multiple times ? And it is not just you saying this but millions of others and what is the result ? Kilometers of traffic jams many days.
> Bangalore :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at those motorcycle riders squeezing between every space and adding to the jam.
> 
> Delhi :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bombay :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mumbai Has World’s Worst Traffic Flow; Rs 41,000 Crore Is Lost Per Year Due To Insane Traffic!
> 
> 
> The Netherlands based TomTom, which makes navigation technology and consumer electronics have released their Traffic Index report, which tells that Mumbai has the world’s worst flow.India’s capital New Delhi is the only other city in this list and is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trak.in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What would have been the very simple, scientific and rational solution to the above problem ? Just abolish personal vehicles in favor of buses and taxis. Tens of thousands of these in conjunction with optimized work environments and corrections in culture like weddings to be only done in courts with only five people being present - bride and groom, two witnesses, notary - and then prohibitions on people needlessly going to religious buildings, such things... are much better than the chaos, crime, injuries and deaths, pollution and disharmony that comes through allowing hundreds of millions of personal vehicles.
> 
> But what is being done ? That idiotic bike taxi company Rapido. And there is another idiotic business coming up in Bangalore which I read on LinkedIn. An American company whose name I forgot, provides helicopter transport within American cities for those who can afford short hops, is bringing that set up to Bangalore. Helicopter rides between Bangalore new airport and old airport with drops in between, and each passenger will be charged IIRC 3500 rupees. Why ? To avoid the massive traffic jams below.  The traffic jams exist because of the massive number of personal vehicles. According to news from four days ago there are 10.3 million vehicles in Bangalore in total for a human population of 10.25 million and every day 5000 vehicles are added. Much of this vehicle count will be of personal vehicles - cars and two-wheelers. Soon the number of vehicles in Bangalore will exceed the number of humans.  That helicopter trip above Bangalore's traffic that costs 3500 rupees one way which most people cannot afford, need not exist if personal vehicles are simply banned which will remove the traffic jams entirely and the citizens will travel only in buses and taxis smoothly. Problem solved.
> 
> 
> 
> I have mentioned occasionally at home that personal vehicles are the problem and must be banned. It is often the case that the desi family set up is not the most intellectual of set ups and the sensible people will be listened to, just like @-=virus=- wants to do Ha Has to my call on banning personal vehicles globally which not only produce the problems I listed to you but also caused the massive Pakistan floods some months ago and are melting glaciers in the Andes mountains 13,000 kilometers away in South America.
> 
> The best way is to collaborate with people who understand things calmly and at big picture level and enable abolition of personal vehicles at societal level. Both my brother and Virus will have to accept that situation and modify their situations accordingly.


Bhai teri vision bohot utopian hai, it ignores real world factors. Try to be realistic about things.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jamahir

Hellfire2006 said:


> Bhai teri vision bohot utopian hai, it ignores real world factors. Try to be realistic about things.



I am an idealist who can turn idealism into reality. We shouldn't dismiss idealism as "Utopian thinking" because we will always remain where we are, never to develop.  I only speak of very simple solutions that can be applied right tomorrow, no need to say words like "Let's wait for technology to mature". No, they can be applied tomorrow.

That thing about simple wedding I mentioned, that is the Islamic way of wedding though with the additional facility of mahr to the bride in case of divorce. The original Islamic wedding consists of only five people : bride and groom, two witnesses and the qazi ( the local judge, marriage counselor etc ). This already exists in India through the civil marriage system and came from French and English law from the 1800s which themselves came from Islamic marriage law from 1400 years ago. The establishers of Islam were idealists but they were not defeatists who said "Oh this is Utopian thinking, not applicable in the real world". They simply set about applying it. 

Those scenes of traffic in Bangalore, Delhi and Bombay are in the real world and what solution I presented is also in the real world, very simple solution. A simple solution that has massive effect on the world.


----------



## -=virus=-

Hellfire2006 said:


> Bhai teri vision bohot utopian hai, it ignores real world factors. Try to be realistic about things.


Dystopian, not utopian.. I mean, global communism ? Some giant earth government doling out basics to everyone on earth ? 

sounds like collectivist hell.. nobody allowed to own their wheels or a house.. busson me dhakkay khate firo... fukk that !



jamahir said:


> I have mentioned occasionally at home that personal vehicles are the problem and must be banned. It is often the case that the desi family set up is not the most intellectual of set ups and the sensible people will be listened to, just like @-=virus=- wants to do Ha Has to my call on banning personal vehicles globally which not only produce the problems I listed to you but also caused the massive Pakistan floods some months ago and are melting glaciers in the Andes mountains 13,000 kilometers away in South America.


its a retarded beyond belief idea.. 

would you have taken this away from comrade Che ? 






or set fire to these:













Kim Jong Un ki collection dekho: 










and dozens more

they really really really like their cars, all your favourite communist dictators.. capitalist Germany engineered armoured stretch limos, imperialist capitalist UK ki Rolls', (formerly) fascist Italy ki sexy curvy sportscars...

what goes on here ? 🕵️‍♀️

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------

